# Random Thought Of The Day



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to bring this thread back. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The old one is gone, so I guess this one will have to do. :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The thread start date was probably so far back, it was considered an old one.
That went back almost two years! :stu


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Out with the old and in with the new!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't people know that 9:30 am isn't a decent time of day to be making phone calls?? or any time for that matter, as far as I'm concerned :hide


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I must be nuts to cook on the BBQ at this weather...but the food is so much better "hummm..."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dude, I'd kill for some BBQ right now.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The dentist wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought it'd be. Time to leave for my first class.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

This week is going to be difficult.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wonder how long it will take me and how far away ill go to find someone who will do surgery on my neck.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I hope this pork roast came out half way decent this time.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I wonder if anybody will buy a HappyLite =ll


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

All things considered I've been pretty lucky.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Who the hell builds 5'8" high doors into a house?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Triscuits are evil. I should not have bought a box today!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I won't do it, I refuse to do it, no way.............Not gonna happen.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Since I dropped a class, I need to find another one to take. All my remaining options look sucky.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Some hair just shouldn't be shaved.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

My parents gave me £500 cash for Christmas and I've somehow spent every last penny of it. What the **** is going on? Either I have been pickpocketed or a wad of cash has fallen out of my pocket when I was drunk, those are the only explanations, but they both seem unlikely. Money doesn't just fall out of people's pockets and the pickpocketing theory is outlandish. This always happens to me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm really glad this thread is back because it's good for Solo's mental and emotional health.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

The start of a new semester and I'm feeling empty..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

never go to bed late and wake up early at the same time :fall


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

To nap or not to nap? That is the question.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

My chocolate addiction is killing me


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm hungry but I don't feel like eating :um


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> I'm hungry but I don't feel like eating :um


I love that feeling;-) it makes me feel like I have control;-)


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Today I slept for 13 hours and then sat around doing nothing :fall What a waste! I really really want to go back to school. This is too long of a break for me.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I still need to get my impacted wisdom tooth out.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really don't want tomorrow to come.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

3 years or more, im sorry but no, im not gonna wait for you


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why are the other flavours so repulsive?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't know what I'm gonna do if I can't add that class. I guess I just gotta believe everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I think I officially graduate from high school today and my parents have no idea.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate when I can't sleep at night and then sleep half the day away :mum


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

A secret has been revealed and someone now considers me a stalker and vitriolic words are being exchanged about me at this very moment. I am not paranoid about this scenario. Who needs proof when you have instinct?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't feel like going grocery shopping. Maybe I'll get McDonald's again.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Come on... gotta stay conscious for a few more hours if I want to make an attempt at fixing this ridiculous sleep schedule.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

My stomach feels awful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3am and I must be tired!


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I hate the metal taste of my bleeding lip!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I just want to go home. :sigh


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Great!I plugged my mobile to my computer and after unplugging it every picture,theme and pictures I have taken is gone..How the hell did that happen? :?


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i hate thinking.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

A piece of hair just stabbed me in the eye.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My dad needs to go back to work, I hate when he has time off.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

carry said:


> I'm really glad this thread is back because it's good for Solo's mental and emotional health.


 Haha I just noticed this :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I feel soooooooo lazy.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

6 more weeks :banana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Haha, my cat just fell off my bed. I should feel sad for him, but I don't.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I forgot about that little thing called jealousy.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This avatar makes me look like a total badass.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

One of these days...


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Hmm, do I drop the class or not?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I've finally lost it. I swear I can smell a chocolate chip muffin in here. :stu


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I wonder what he really thinks of me?


----------



## little_miss (Nov 3, 2006)

Life sucks.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

From The Guardian's review of _Smokin' Aces_



> Horrifically, Ben Affleck plays a louche bail-bondsman lounging around the pool table, sporting a leather cap and moustache that make him look like a reserve member of the Village People - the one all the other Village People used to beat up backstage for looking too gay.


I chuckled


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Back spasms suck.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> From The Guardian's review of _Smokin' Aces_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was the mental image that did me in.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Man I wish I could stay home tonight :hide


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm so in love with her...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I am just way way too irritable & grumpy these days. :?


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Get out of my hair, conditioner!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Hot showers work wonders....


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hate Target right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Extra strength Benylin, take me away. :fall


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

its just not gonna happen.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my eyes wont stop watering!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I really hope things happen for a reason.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek It's 1:20am and I am tired! I don't believe it. All week, I have been trying to get a good night's sleep and it happens on Friday night! :fall


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I feel lonely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I don't have the "need to burp" problem tonight. I would like to stay asleep! :yes


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

my particles are dangling


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I was punched in the face by a woman last night.

People in the filthy working class small town I sometimes go out in even though I live in Manchester always liken me to celebrities because I have long hair but am not a member of a teenage subculture, which is unheard of to them because they are savages. Said celebrities consist of various indie band members and the main trump card, television presenter Vernon Kay.

*Barfly:* Not Jarvis Cocker, I'll tell you who he looks like is that Vernon, yeah Vernon Kay.
*Skank:* Hehe, yeah, he does a bit, except he's not as good looking, hehe, no offence!
*Me* _[drunken stammering]_*:* haha, yeah I, I know. I like the way, the way that you think you can insult my appearance without, you know, drawing attention to yourself, even though you're just this, this hideous abomination, and, and...
*Everyone:* _OOOOOOOOOO_
*Skank:* Sorry WHAT?!?!!

A punch soon followed. If I end up with an Owen Wilson nose, that ***** is going to be confined to the seperate compartments of my freezer.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really drank way too much wine last night :fall .....


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Being sick and alone must be one of the worst combinations.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



justlistening said:


> Being sick and alone must be one of the worst combinations.


I know the feeling. I've got this ridiculous cough and flu that I just can't shake.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

paxil makes me so tired, an yet i cant sleep...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Some guy referred to me as a ****ing ******* yesterday. He muttered it under his breath, but I'm assuming it was directed at me for the following reasons:
1. I am, in fact, a ****ing *******.
2. He is an extremely attractive man. 
3. I was standing around like an imbecile, so it can be assumed that I was somehow being a ****ing *******.

There is also evidence to the contrary:
1. Women are generally known as "****ing *****es" and _not_ ****ing assholes. 
2. A group of guys walked out of the room just before he made the comment.

EDIT: haha, I like how "*****" is somehow a less offensive term than a**hole.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm starting to feel guilty that I didn't go to my uncle's house with my dad today.


----------



## alias5657 (Dec 27, 2006)

turkey is waaaaay better than ham on a sandwhich


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I had to get out of the tub after an hour and a half. The water was getting cold.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I thought Becky and I were invited!!! :mum :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I had a homeless-type tan. I look sickly regardless of being pale, but it doesn't help my situation.

Would someone lend me $50,000 so that I can purchase Vincent Gallo for an evening?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hate when I spend the entire day cleaning the house only to have my parents come home and mess it up within 5 minutes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish there was strawberries all year round here.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It will be ok.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I just had a dream with people from SAS in it, and that concerns me. :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



meggiehamilton said:


> I thought Becky and I were invited!!! :mum :lol


I said, "Meggie, Becky I'm taking a bath", but nobody answered not even Ducky.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Throwing up is the perfect workout for those hard to target side abs! 
Not that I ever tried to train them, but still, I never felt musclepain over there in my entire life.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I want that strawberry-chocolate scented bubble bath stuff!


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't want to work tonight :/


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

heh, I just heard a song by the "Outback Steak House" jingle band.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Njodis said:


> I think I just had a dream with people from SAS in it, and that concerns me. :lol


 :lol Me too! :lol


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I feel positive today,but how long will that last? :b


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

All those I pushed away, they walk with me live in me now, and the silence of what I never said screams in my ears and pounds in my head.

I just resorted to the lazy tactic of posting song lyrics to express my thoughts, because I am human detritus.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im tired and anxious


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm so sick of the cold weather.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It keeps raining! Can we get just a little snow? A dusting? Please? :cry


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

the pain is overwhelming.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

someone burn off my toes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish someone would gouge me in the temple with a meat cleaver.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

SNOW DAY :boogie


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm hungry... and I don't know what to eat...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I can't walk to the store in this weather


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Those were two good f'ing sandwiches.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i run on cheerios


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really have to thank my psychology professor for giving me this topic to write about. If I type the word "orgasm" one more time, I swear I'm going to saw my fingers off. And there's one term that's just... :lol Regardless, it would be utter hilarity if I read it aloud. _Oh, I hope I get to read it out to the class! _


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i want coffee i want coffee i want starbucks i want a frappacino

i want starbucks i want a frappacino

i want a cameral one. i want a cameral frappacino

i want a cameral frappacino

i want a cameral frappacino

i want a cameral frappacino

now.

i want starbucksssssssssssssss eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeheheheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

It'd be good if you could just put in an order for the amount of sleep you need each night.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im over sleeping and not eatting enough


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Today went by way too fast.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

uhhh...i forget.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

mmm pizza slice #3


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

It's disturbing how much I look like my dad...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

... can you actually die from being in pain?


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

Why are there so many dolts in my town...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

mmm.. gotta love the smell of asparagus when it comes out the other end. uke


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

Crap, the snow days have really messed up the scheduled events for my classes. What am I to do tomorrow?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

and so it starts...


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh, how I :heart you St Ides.
_
with an open container from 7-11
in st. ides heaven_


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I just turned down my first opportunity to engage in unpaid, consensual intercourse since like August, because she's looking for something serious, which is something I WOULD f**k up, as sure as night following day. I can't do it because she's a friend of friends and it would decimate my social life when it ended. I am human cancer.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My cat convinced me to sleep in this morning and skip class.
Woohoo!

... sleep... good...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

hmmm... How likely is it to catch a cold from kissing?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish I had somewhere to go, I don't feel like sitting around all day.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's snowing.... :fall


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been stalking people from my high school using Myspace and every minute I spend surfing their profiles is doing geometrically increasing levels of irreversible damage to my mental health. To say I'm angry would be an understatement. I am just, just incandescent. There are so many people who are just so wholly worthless and repellant but aren't set back, in, in the slightest by it. They press through life with a confidence that is groundless and unthinking, knowing that nobody is going to call bull**** on them. 

It's totally acceptable to take black and white photographs at strange angles and force your friends to awkwardly compliment you even though your ugliness is universally accepted and your self-esteem is fed exclusively by the blatantly insincere, forced social graces of others. There's nothing untoward about having MR F**KING BRIGHTSIDE as your background music that everyone is forced to listen to because you are just so proud of liking a radio song from like three years ago that everybody just has to hear it to realise your full identity. 

I go on a stream of conciousness rant like this every day now, because I have lost my sanity. If I had the chance to return to high school I would gain half my weight in muscle and become the biggest quasi-Hitler sadistic bully in playground history.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Maybe I should just take a nap and forget that today ever happened. :rain


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

my eyes are burning


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I haven't had any energy today.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Trippy how things sometimes work out.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

My upper back and neck feel like im about 90

wait.. i dont know what it feels like ot be 90.. but you know what i mean


I HURT


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I knew what was wrong with me.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I want to go back to bed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If one more f*cking construction worker purposely honks his f*cking horn just to scare the sweet f*cking hell out of me, I will turn into a decimating, homicidal freak _Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer_ style. The next time this occurs, I will climb into the cab of the maintainance vehicle, reach across to the driver's seat, put my hands around the skilled laborer's trachea, and squeeze until bits of bone are lodged in his windpipe, preventing adequate resuscitation.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I hope I potentially nipped this in the bud.


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

I love extensions to due dates =D :banana


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Yay! I'm not the only person who thinks she's turned into a burnout!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yay two weeks and not one smoke!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

i miss him soo bad.. cant wait til friday :boogie


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

MOTHERFLOWER!!!!!!!! I hate when I make stupid mistakes!!!! Grrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mum


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

omg I luv oxycodone!!!! :mushy :banana


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

BAKING is _a lot_ harder than i thought it would be, :eek :spit


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i wonder whats going on...i hope shes ok...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Yay it's finally here!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i yawned about fifty times today. :yawn


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow. He actually posted today. He must be feeling ill or something. :b


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I hate cold...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

bush baby


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow it's snowing. Finally!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I gotta get rid of my bed somehow.


----------



## Zebrahead (Dec 12, 2006)

I can't help but feel like I should be trying to do something with my life.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My forensic psychology professor is extremely attractive. I want to have his babies... and I _hate_ babies. Actually, we can give the babies to child services after I have them. I would be willing to go through the motions of having his babies, but never actually come in contact with his babies.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm never awake at 2am. Why don't I feel like sleeping? Why do I feel like crap right now?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Why is it that whenever anyone refers to the stars they're talking about celebrities?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I think I'm actually getting sick.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

If you went back in time and killed your father, so you'd never exist. How could have then gone back in time and kill him in the first place?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

never thought I would get bullied again


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really need to get my license.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Should I walk to the store, or eat popcorn for dinner :/


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Bon wrote:


> I think I'm actually getting sick.


 :squeeze I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I smell burnt popcorn even though there is none. Why can't I ever smell nice hallucinations?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

why am I still up? :con :fall


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry if I woke you but I had to get up.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Knocking on my bedroom door while simutaniously opening it does not constitute fair warning.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Why am i always the one who stands between two fighters? Can't i get some Godamn peace?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i want to try em on


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm scared at the moment.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:hug


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't know how I'm ever going to be able to function in the real world.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

this is what we call a tragedy


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

mm..delicious hot chocolate...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm out of bread :fall


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

release the hounds!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

breasts of burden


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

is it possible for someone to be smacked down so many times that they just get tired of getting up?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

This shouldn't bother me, but it does.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I feel like spending a leisurely day looking at the clear white skies from my bed.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I wonder what the name of that thing is that people put on their head when it's cold. :stu 
Seriously could somebody tell me? Is it also called 'hat'?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

4 shirts for $11


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



justlistening said:


> I wonder what the name of that thing is that people put on their head when it's cold. :stu
> Seriously could somebody tell me? Is it also called 'hat'?


yeah, it's a hat, or a cap. 
There's also earmuffs.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Inturmal said:


> justlistening said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the name of that thing is that people put on their head when it's cold. :stu
> ...


Thanks 
I feel all the time like not knowing the specific word, but apparently the English dictionary misses a few.


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

Deep down I was praying that she wouldn't get in, and she didn't. _Sorry Sis!_


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

It was so nice out today, I should have forced myself to go out and take a walk.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope i dont over sleep


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Mmmm...that was delicious. I want some more!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

gone are the days when the sun used to set on my empty heart all along in my bed.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

We're gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I get stressed too easily.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Finally, a good night's sleep.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

My drawing professor is really pretty, I have her class this morning :banana .


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

What's the difference between kiefer and yogurt?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am finally going in for a hair styling, so this woman better not speak to me or look at me. I would prefer if she cut blindfolded. Yes, I would come out with a high-top fade, but it would be worth it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate him. He is the reason for my extreme bitterness and my anger. I even partly blame him for my SA. He was never a parent to me and never will be. He is everything I never want to be. My main goal in life right now is to simply get away from him and to keep her away from him. Far, far away. :rain


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i wish i could see the good in what has become of me


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

My cars engine vibrates so bad under 1000RPM.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my klonopin liberated me from my anxiety today in group therapy, i was actually able to participate!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't believe I ate the whole thing.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, I didn't end up with a high-top fade. Amazing. I didn't want my hair above or to my shoulders, but no one ever listens to me. I am going to write her a letter..... IN BLOOD! Or, you know, a red sharpie. She'll get the message. This way will be less scary for my cat.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> Wow, I didn't end up with a high-top fade. Amazing. I didn't want my hair above or to my shoulders, but no one ever listens to me. I am going to write her a letter..... IN BLOOD! Or, you know, a red sharpie. She'll get the message. This way will be less scary for my cat.


 :afr :afr :afr :afr 
That's "My" girl;-)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i hate it when people get drunk and talk int he living room. -_-


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

This is just a nightmare and won't freakin end, and the only way for *me* to end it, haha, well it's not possible....arghhhh.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

My problems aren't really the problem - it's my inability to solve my problems that really f*cks me up.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

uh i just dont know if it is too much ..

.. or too little ...


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Why did they hire me in the first place?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sonya99 said:


> What's the difference between kiefer and yogurt?


I think they use different cultures or something.



GraceLikeRain said:


> This is just a nightmare and won't freakin end, and the only way for *me* to end it, haha, well it's not possible....arghhhh.


:hug


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Wonder why I've been in a bad mood lately.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go to sleep - I have a big day tomorrow.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm lonely.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I..am..so..tired..mmm bagel.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I think my daughter bathed in the cologne I gave her.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope my dad goes to work tomorrow.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My windshield wipers work!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> My windshield wipers work!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Cool!!!! I bet it was because of the cold last time!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Harder than I thought to will myself not to be so attracted so someone.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Bon said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > My windshield wipers work!! :boogie :boogie :boogie
> ...


Yeah, I think it was... most of the snow melted off my car so I took a chance on starting it up and trying them. All's well  I"m gonna go food shopping here in a bit... finally :fall


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Stupid psych class :cry


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I can defenitely tell that I am pissed and frustrated. My sleeves are up and my hands and arms are pretty cold. My face is just as exposed as my arms yet my face is so damn warm. It feels like my face is gonna burst.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hate my cable service provider, they close all my damn ports


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel like hell.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

It's 2 am. I am tired and I have run out of cigarettes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think I saw Wes Craven earlier, but what would he be doing _here_? Is he shooting a new movie, "Freddy Goes Straight to Hell?"


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

I hate making decisions!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

What am I doing up at this hour? :con


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

when one door closes.......


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't have any friends _to talk to_. Mother, I'm sorry, but your little girl's a loser.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I disgust myself.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

brrrrrrrrrr! It must've been in the 20's this mornin'.


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

ugh


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am so moody today. I hope the antidepressant hits me soon.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont wanna go outside and mingle with the public.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

So earlier today I was making fun of my friend by saying a girl he took home on monday night looked like Ernest Borgnine. I later visited IMDB and the first thing I saw was that today was Borgnine's birthday. I'm normally not a spiritual person, but I take this as a message from a higher power commending my insult.


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

Darn Journalism class. :doh


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Step 1: Start
Step 2: ???
Step 3: Profit


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so sick of this creepy guy. First, he spoke to me when it was obvious that I wanted him to **** off. Then, there was his visual investigation into the contents of my bra in which he wouldn't _shut up_, and kept saying bizarre things to me in an elevator. Now, he has completed the final phase of stalking by occupying the computer _right next to me_ when there were, like, 60 unoccupied computers in that room. I promptly left without even logging out of my account. 
That guy is probably a molestor of some sort. He creeps me out, and not in an everyone-scares-me- because-I-have-SA sort of way. It's more of an Oh-my-god-I-have- a-night-class-tonight-so-I-hope- he-doesn't-follow-me-to-the-parking-lot-and-stuff-me-into-the- trunk-of-his-car way.
At first I thought he was just mentally challenged, but I don't think Special Ed courses are offered in college. I don't know; I just wish he would leave me alone.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I thought I was just being romantic.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Horses are large dogs.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I want this download to go faster. At the moment I've got two days to wait until my 790MB file of _In The Company of Men_ arrives. This is complete bullsh*t.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate shoveling, too cold and too much back pain.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Its got to get better


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i bet im gonna make a fool out of myself tomorrow.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

guess i should go to bed, then.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really hope I don't catch whatever my dad has.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I really need to pee.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's snowing... again :fall


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Is this program really worth $485 ?!?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

cant wait 'til tommorow.. :banana


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

cant...do all this...

or can i?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

dinner smells good


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I can't believe he hit her.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes! Six more months of free birth control pills AND a prescription for Paxil! I love my doctor!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I make good perogies.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Wonders what a perogie made from Noca tastes like.*


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hah! I was just thinking back to my high school Calculus class. Our teacher accidently called one of my classmates "Greta," which was not her real name. While the teacher went right on with whatever he was doing after calling this girl "Greta", she made the funniest face. Haha. She looked halfway between dazed and suprised while she mouthed, "Greta?" It was great. Note that this girl was my high school crush, and I won't share her real name for evil google-searching reasons.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

^ heh


Scrub Ducky said:


> cant...do all this...
> 
> or can i?


yes you can!

no you can't?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Brrr!!! Purple monkey chinese fire truck!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I should have got up earlier.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

It is soooooooo cold outside.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope hes okay.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

There's really no point to anything anymore.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Annie! :hug


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

ooh, nice!


----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)

If you are ever in doubt as to whether to kiss a pretty girl, always give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I gotta hurry this up and get OUT OF HERE. I can't stand the old guy at the end of the row and his rank smokiness and the sound of his dentures movin around and chattering ahh!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I want a nap.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Annie! :hug


I second that;-)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

What's wrong with me? :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I did not realize that Liz Renay died Monday. That saddens me. She was a cool old broad.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My mom has the most irritating sneeze I've ever heard.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I give up...I can't concentrate on this paper anymore. :cry


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

the people in my family are frigin crazy...not in the good way either....I hate family gatherings...


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

.....


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

This art history book is inhumanely heavy.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

the truth is out there (heard that somewhere)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't a clue how I'm simply accepting the fact that I'm becoming enormous. Like I'm in denial or something. Pretty soon, people will be looking to the skies saying, "Wow, it's really overcast." Only to discover that what they see isn't an accumulation of clouds at all. It's a massive blob of fat from my *** shadowing the entire western hemisphere. My enormous arm flaps will coat the sky, and cover the hole in the ozone layer, blocking detrimental UV rays from the sun, and, thus, halt global warming and save all of humanity. That won't matter to me, though, because I will be fat. 
I have gained 10 pounds since, like, November, and if I gain 10 pounds every 3 months for the next 5 years... I will be huge! Japanese filmmakers could create a blockbuster out of my misfortune: _Godzilla v. Drella._ Yes, maybe I am blowing this out of proportion. Perhaps, I should calm down. Possibly, I could start eating and exercising like I had been before November. Conceivably, I should just stop *****ing.

This is what I get for not caring about anything.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope they make it home safely.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Round one of 'me vs speeding tickets' begins tomorow. Huray :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blah.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

im dead in the water


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

It's not me, it's my environment...I will feel better once I leave this place! (hopefully)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Melissa where are you? Lunch is at stake here!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I could eat without feeling sick.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Joanna Newsom, your shrieks have obliterated my eardrums.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Thank God I don't have to shovel my driveway! :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie

Now, I have to clean off my car :um


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Someone made fun of me today because I was trying to be nice and help a few of my classmates...what's wrong with some people :stu :fall


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate when my cats go through my blinds to look out the window... the noise they make when they bang together (the blinds, not the cats :um ) is truly the most irritating noise I've ever heard in my life :mum


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

She's probably too nice to tell me to **** off. I'll go back into seclusion where its safe.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

7, but feels like -11 because of the wind....I need to move to a warmer state.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ShyFX said:


> She's probably too nice to tell me to @#%$ off. I'll go back into seclusion where its safe.


seclusion is nice, i might just go hide :hide


----------



## itsjustme24 (Jan 2, 2007)

my wisdom teeth are really hurting, but I'm scared to death to have them pulled out. :afr


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

I need to stop being so bitter. :sigh


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Starting to get a little uncomfortable to move around.... :fall


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope my hair doesn't look too short.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My driveway is covered with snow... again :fall I really don't want to go out and shovel


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

It's too cold in here. I wish I could feel my hands...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Even if someone dares you, never eat a whole garlic clove at once.

uke


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

??? :|


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate snow and being cold.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wish i had more things to talk about.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

oh my god.. is that.. can't be :um


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

What do I say?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

im alllllways gonna be there for them :mushy


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Not again!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why cant life have a fast foward button?


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

wow, missing somone sucks


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Damn you, Charlemagne.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

as of today, I have a niece


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Noca said:


> as of today, I have a niece


Congrats!!

Im tired of feeling like the world's largest sack of crap. when is it gonna end? :rain


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

He was just so freakin cute and funny....and he probably thought I was a weird :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tasha23 said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > as of today, I have a niece
> ...


 :hug


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

I want to talk to her, but I can't!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I love the feeling of relief when I realize it was just a dream.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

run!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im getting sick of these lucid dreams


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Soleil said:


> I love the feeling of relief when I realize it was just a dream.


oh yea, i had one the other day i was gettin arrested for murder, it scared the crap out of me, i was so happy when i woke up in bed.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Remind me to friggin thank my Uncle for walking the dogs today. :mum Nothing like coming home to a pile of poop in your room. He wants to share these dogs. I dont think he is responsible enough. :mum


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

You know what? I am under the impression that these dogs could possibly pi$$ and poop every two hours if they wanted to.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm becoming soft. Like thawed Cool Whip.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If I ever see that man again, I will rip his "Member's Only" jacket over his head, and then beat the living hell out of him with _my own face_, Mike Tyson style. He was probably on his way to some satin jacket entrepreneur course. That b*stard. This is why I hate night classes... all of the yuppies decide to take courses during this time interval, because they're winding down from their early 80's lifestyle of satin jackets and cocaine binges to relive their formative years. Too bad they have to be arrogant *** holes about it.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I should probably stop plucking my nose hair. but it doesn't hurt, and I don't do it that often, so maybe it's not really a problem.

I'm always picking boogers too. Maybe I have a nose fetish. :stu


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope tomorrow won't be too scary.


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

What ever happened to Billy Ocean?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

lets hope lets hope lets hope lets hope


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

It's funny how ditching school seems so nice at first but then all the stupid thougts about past events comes into mind. Actually its not funny...


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Worthless. Incompetent. A pathetic, scared child. A human ebola virus.

Last night I ruined another sure thing with some woman who inexplicably moved heaven and earth to talk to me, because I went into rabbit in headlights mode and lost any trace of initiative I might have had. 

If I was another person, I would fight me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

where is everybody?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

How come I get so upset when someone says they don't like something that I like?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I want the past 8 hours back, I have too much to get done.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I could stop being annoying. I am sick of being a pathetic, hollow shell. I wish I had the dimensions of an actual human being, instead of the personality of a dying fly.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A good shoot em up movie


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I always have the best conversations with myself.. always.. 
its 1 am, I cant sleep... my birthday is today and I feel old.. 21..wohoo.. partay.. not really.. hey at least I can sample that wine I saw at world market.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

weekends are the best for drinking alone....thats a wrap mang.....


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't believe I have to wake up at 4:30am on Monday. I don't think I've ever had to wake up that early before.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I want off this emotional roller coaster *now* :hide :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> I want off this emotional roller coaster *now* :hide :sigh


Have you tried a mood stabilizer?


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Having to worry about making a wrong decision all the time isn't what I had in mind with a more challenging job. 

Where did I lose the passion for being part of a film or TV crew, cause now I don't have a clue what kind of (carefree) job could also be a bit challenging for me. :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why do some people have to whine about everything and then think that _they're_ right and no one else's side matters? Because they want to make themselves seem like victims? Boo-f*cking-hoo.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

The Colts won! :banana Why do I care? :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I keep pushing people away...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn, I felt depressed again today.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish it was Friday. :sigh


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

...Gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...Gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...Gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...Gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...Gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...gotta go pick up my meds...

did i convinced myself?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

if the girl behind me wont stop laughing like a hyena, I swear to god, I'll shove something at her...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Equisgurl said:


> if the girl behind me wont stop laughing like a hyena, I swear to god, I'll shove something at her...


body slam her :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

:dd


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

:dd


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

:dd


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

I feel so hyper. I feel like i'm high or something. lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Interesting, I was walking around in school and two distinct things happened. First, I overheard a conversation where one person said, "I'd hang out with Andrew but he doesn't talk much." And the other thing is that I'm pretty sure I saw a girl I've been going to school with pretty much my whole life. Of course I threw my hood on and kept walking.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Solo said:


> Equisgurl said:
> 
> 
> > if the girl behind me wont stop laughing like a hyena, I swear to god, I'll shove something at her...
> ...


LOL

such an extreme consequence, eh? But.... how else will they learn i suppose. :stu


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

GAH "I love Raymond" comes on Tv like 585789839392 times a day..

..Everybody does NOT love Raymond. . .


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Behold the mediocre glory of my life!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Best friends become strangers


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I feel defeated.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

how easily my mood changes, a song, a friend, or the warming sun


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope she puts a good word in for me.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hate sleeping late.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hahahahaha, I BOMBED my trig midterm today. Thing was for the past few days (or even years) I really have never been able to focus on schoolwork because of my SA and sometimes depression. Well, lately I have been hit hard with depression and I really couldn't focus. Last night I actually did feel sorta ok, but I still would not have been able to focus on math, so I just read this good book called On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society. It's good, besides its crappy thesis. But the rest of the content on how people kill other people and the effects are interesting and insightful.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> Hahahahaha, I BOMBED my trig midterm today. Thing was for the past few days (or even years) I really have never been able to focus on schoolwork because of my SA and sometimes depression. Well, lately I have been hit hard with depression and I really couldn't focus. Last night I actually did feel sorta ok, but I still would not have been able to focus on math, so I just read this good book called On Killing: The Psychological Cost of Learning to Kill in War and Society. It's good, besides its crappy thesis. But the rest of the content on how people kill other people and the effects are interesting and insightful.


 :hug depression sucks and destroys your academic abilites.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm lonely.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate feeling like this.


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

It's killing me to wonder if he knows my secret or not. I don't want him to know, but a small part of me deep down would kind of like him to.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't whine about global warming just because it is 'bon ton' these days!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would go crazy if I couldn't listen to music. :eek


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

just because I look normal it doesn't mean that I am.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

my poor brain







; - ;


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I :heart shopping. :yes


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I would feel better if I had some muscle relaxants during the time of the month when I'm menstruating...just in case.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The hell dolphin has been set loose.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

My various rules about life have infiltrated my subconscious more and more, and now apply even when intoxicated. On Monday I had what I suppose was a chance with some girl, and I blew it by not responding to anything she did. The whole time I was preoccupied by a fear that a moment of clarity would change her mind. She repeatedly tried to persuade me to come with her to the next place and I refused, assuming she'd have a change of heart and spend the rest of the night awkardly trying to get rid of me.

This is the second time in a week. I will never get laid again with this attitude, and since it's impossible for a person to get _less_ cynical over time, I have no hope. Poison me in my sleep.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

my life is going in no direction its at a stand still, the only thing that makes me feel complete is the fact that I'm a lobster traped in a humans body I guess? :stu away from that...just thinkin about them genpets...I thought I really truly thought, just for one day that it was real an it messed me up... :banana


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I need a smoke.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

No, becoming a farmer is not the craziest idea you've ever had.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Why do I sleep so dam much?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I knew that I shouldn't of bought that frozen Delissio high rising pizza.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nuclear bomb disarmed!


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm going to fail at this.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I ran over a possum on the way home from school tonight ; - + i think it was half-way dead and suffering though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn - I'm tired.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Ohh damn I suck so bad at MSN convos..... :rain


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I need to get a B in my psych class, and if I don't....wellll then I guess I am screwed :cry


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

stupid eat-a-pita discontinued about half of the items on their menu! bah!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wanna escape this world, just took 6mgs of klonopin, good nite world


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A poll about masturbation habits is considered sexual bigotry, bias, intolerance or hatred.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored. I'm bored.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

The battlefield park at night is like a eerie maze... creepy and cool at the same time.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Why?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ugh I hate this.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I can't wait til Tuesday...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I cant wait till Wednesday...


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

I got what I asked for, so why do I still feel bad about this?


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

gah sitting at home is sooooooo booooooring.... UGH uke .. :roll


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really need to get a haircut.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

5 wins in a row baby!!!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Why can't I just ask him out? :sigh :hide


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Word to your moms, I came to drop bombs
I got more rhymes than the bible's got psalms


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i got a jury summons in the mail today ; - ; ohadfg,.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope she is okay......


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Okayy I am totalllly wasted...... I think im just gonna go collapse somwhere


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Noca said:


> Okayy I am totalllly wasted...... I think im just gonna go collapse somwhere


Have a nice trip! :lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



reflecton8571 said:


> i got a jury summons in the mail today ; - ; ohadfg,.


 :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

my 5 days of hell have now begun... :sigh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Today, another person showed an interest in me (however outlandish that sounds), and I quickly fled the situation. It's not like it happens very often, but I can not bring myself to show a shred of humanity. I'm never going to get anywhere. He looked like a mid-20's David Bowie except that he wasn't wearing make-up or women's clothing, but he should have been. Obviously, he was someone I would objectively find attractive and want to be involved with. I am a failure.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ewww soggy feet!


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Now I can't wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's a beautiful day for a walk. The sun is shining...it's 20 degrees...almost springlike!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

cant believe how much he sounds like Borat on the phone.. lets hope its the only resemblance.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

They were bidding like maniacs on eBay! :shock


:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Where are you, Zipper?! I hate it when you find a new hiding spot.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I love when it rains.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

things aren't what they used to be.. missing one inside of me


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Bad Religion said:


> I love when it rains.


I love thunder storms (only when I am all snuggeled up at home though).


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I'll never eat again...at least not this much.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I counted...
I have six cuts on my right hand from mat boards today.
You'd think the glass and blades would be more injurious.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I miss you terribly...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I miss you too sweetie! :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

There isnt much that drugs cant solve.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just woke up after a two-hour nap. My head cold must make me sleepy. :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

David Cronenberg has stiff hair. I like how he looks unimpressed by all of my posts.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I meant well =/


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I would be so lost without my iPod.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Abe Lincoln, booze, and prescription pills? I have obviously hit a new low. 
I just keep making less and less sense. Reading my blog is like trying to understand what the hell Sylvester Stalone is saying; it's like the drunken slur of a lobotomized imbecile translated to text. Why do I get bored enough to write these things?


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

I hate being right.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> I miss you too sweetie! :b


 :squeeze


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I miss my friend. 

Where is she?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

when will it end


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Yesterday was perfect.  :heart


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

now everything's ruined


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

my dog is getting neutered now.. :afr 
I really hope he dosent attack the vet this time.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

?


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Finally!!!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

thing will pick up soon. SOON. :whip


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

next to go is my left hand.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had to lead class discussion today, and -of course- my professor had the entire class rate my performance on anonymous survey sheets. Curiosity got the best of me and I had to read what they wrote, so I have posted some of the highlights. No one had anything positive to say about me, as usual. I am a total failure. 

"Could have been more of a presence as a leader."
"Could have been more upbeat." 
"Be more vocal."
"I wish you would have talked more."
"You were very quiet and it was hard to hear you speak."
"Speak more."
"She could have facilitated discussion a little more."
"Speak up, you're smart but never say anything."
"Needs to talk more."


Oh yeah, there's nothing more upbeat than discussing racism. I'm sorry I didn't dress in a clown costume and mime a few scenes from "Flash Dance." Give me a break. 
My number ratings were abysmal. I should be Timothy Treadwell'd.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The last week of work was so boring and today is boring again. I need something to do.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

My brain fails me when I need it the most.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Life is empty without you


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

God I hope I have a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sick of being so negative all the time. Time to stop that.

Well, I'll at least try.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

ive never been a big fan of school but i really despise it this semester.. :sigh


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> ive never been a big fan of school but i really despise it this semester.. :sigh


:ditto


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I feel bad for hurting this person, but i didn't do it intentionally. I didn't know about their friendship at all until i was told about it later.
I'm sorry for hurting you...but you wont read this, will you?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish it could be that easy for me.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Is it wrong that I laughed at her when she walked _through_ the snowbank instead of around it? And is it wrong that I love knowing she's having a really bad day? :evil :boogie


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i wait a lot.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder if the driveway will clear itself :con :hide


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow asprin wont even help this back ache :mum :sigh


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm not saying we should all have the same sense of humour. But I always thought that people who are feeling awkward watching certain things, are people who think what's being said is too close to the truth.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My new iPod is here and I really need a USB 2.0 port on my computer. It's taking forever to upload everything.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What is the deal with me? A few months ago, my existence was appalling but I could at least joke about it, and appeared impervious. I cared, but I could still make fun of myself. Now, I have no humor in me at all, horrible language skills, and an irritable attitude. Now, anything I say about myself isn't funny; it's just degrading.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

hmmm....I wonder if its safe to buy brake pads on ebay......


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I wonder if there is a cheaper dry hair wax.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm glad i could talk to you a little tonight.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Putting the box of detergent on the dryer was not the best idea.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I feel so stupid and worthless.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I got the highest score in Othello...................... now what?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Nothing is working for this cough. I have tried everything. I am so sick of this. I need some sleep. :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I should stop trying to make lil art projects because they never work out and just waste my time.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

wow...i never thought i'd hear my brother say that.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_What next?_ :fall


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Two hours!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## brokendoll (Nov 8, 2003)

Needs more salt.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Time for a smoke!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I pulled up to a house about seven or eight,
And I yelled to the cabbie, "Yo homes, smell ya later!"
Looked at my kingdom, I was finally there
To sit on my throne, as the prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I suspect foulplay.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

does my service coordinator hate me?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

i wish i wasn't so hesitant.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I hate feeling hopeless. I've reached a deadend & don't see a way out. I gotta make some kind of really big change in my life.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I wish it was summer. Or even spring.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

every little thing is gonna be alright! dont worry...about a thing!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wish i had someone to go skating or sleding with. It would be so fun!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wonder what the reason for some of these thoughts were


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

huh, zoloft doesn't taste nearly as bad as celexa


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm a naughty, naughty work-skipper :banana


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:yay woooooooot!!!~ friiiiiiiii-daaaaaaaay :yay


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Time is like...really fast.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Passing people on highway 59 is so [email protected]#$'ing pointless -_- i'm going 65 and you pass me so I can follow you the rest of the way. just stay behind me and drive the speed limit, and get a gd motorcycle if you want to drive fast - you won't endanger anyone's life but your own on one of those.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why do they call it Ovaltine? The mug is round. The jar is round. They should call it Roundtine.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Mmmm...he makes the best cookies._


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I always thought that my only feasibly way of traveling would be in the trunk of an El Camino with masking tape around my mouth. I suppose now I can admit that I was wrong.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*sigh*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Drella said:


> I always thought that my only feasibly way of traveling would be in the trunk of an El Camino with masking tape around my mouth. I suppose now I can admit that I was wrong.


El Caminos don't have trunks!


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

I wish it was summer already.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love being yelled at for **** I didn't do.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Being sick with bronchitis actually feels better than being depressed and anxious all the time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im not sure what hurts more, depression or post op bone surgery pain


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Yay-it's Alf!!!! my favourite alien.



So... the elephant says to the camel "why do you have 2 boobs on your back?" the camel replies "that's a pretty stupid question coming from someone who has a dick on his face"


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, this sucks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thuesday has to come fast so i can talk with you again.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I did shoot sheriff john brown....


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Friday won't come soon enough!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

wow it's been 6 hours and I only got this much done...


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm reminded why I don't like people.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I won $85, so that.... wasn't worth the trouble, especially since I ended up with some drunk woman stroking my hair.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Earlier today some walking argument for eugenics approached me and asked for a cigarette, and when I refused he called me a homosexual and sicced his dog on me. I am not pleased.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When it's time to rock a funky joint, I'm on point
When it's time to rock a funky jam, I'm the man


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Tasha said:


> Yay-it's Alf!!!! my favourite alien.
> 
> So... the elephant says to the camel "why do you have 2 boobs on your back?" the camel replies "that's a pretty stupid question coming from someone who has a dick on his face"


 :lol

definitely gonna borrow that one!


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

What am I waiting for, this is a great opportunity.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm 80% sure I'll be rejected by the only college I applied to transfer to. What'll I do? I'm at the dead end.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

surprisingly, I'm kind of pissed that audioslave broke up.....I liked rage against the machine and soundgarden....it worked for me.....the combination that is....


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I finished it hgahhahahahahaha!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I suppose I shouldn't have gone out last night. I have to go to university for a group meeting in ten minutes and I am still visibly inebriated. I hate myself so much.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I have the whole day to myself.  :boogie


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why?


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I am so ready to crash at any moment, I'll probably fall asleep in class lol.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't wait to get away from this stupid ****. She is so rude and arrogant; it's beyond all comprehension.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Someone sent me a nasty link and it's been haunting me ever since. It's seriously the most creepy and screwed up thing I've ever seen, and I've seen some _pretty_ bad things on the internet. I would do almost anything to rid my mind of that god forsaken image. :mum :afr


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Eating too many Peeps Bunnies makes my tummy hurt.. but they're sooo yummy.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

If something bad happens between now and 2:15, I don't have to give this presentation! Guess I am giving the presentation :/


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Optimists are just naive.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok a test today..... ehhhh i should study ..or something ...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I want my kitty back!!! :cry :rain


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



carry said:


> I want my kitty back!!! :cry :rain


 :hug :sigh


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I hate how he tries to make me feel guilty everytime I stay home.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



carry said:


> I want my kitty back!!! :cry :rain


(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((carry))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Remind me not to get in the subway train at rush hour. People were all over..."why don't you sit on my knee while you're at it? But wait, if i turn a little to the right, two people can sit on me to leave space for the others packing in" I can't wait for spring so i can use a bike.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

What the f**k have they done to my beloved imdb?


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Today's been a really good day.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Why can't they make computers easier to understand?


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

When did ****** become a word?


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I wonder why I do that. :stu


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I really need to wash my car. I didn't even recognize it the other day.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I need an anti-lazy pill. Maybe I'll invent it... eh.. too lazy -_-


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Bah. I'm depressed and unproductive.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

should I take a nap before work... hmm, but then I'll be cranky.. eh.. w/e. 
How can you miss something you've never had?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope her trip back home went well...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

hope this patch does the job...


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope the judge will be in a good mood when we meet in court.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

everything i touch turns to sh*t. argh


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

when I think about it...I would love to be stuck on a tropical Island all by myself......thats paradise......the ocean and my mind......as one.....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My depression spoils everything...


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow..... those eyes!..... Just.........Wow!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

oh so yummy!! i really want some. hehe.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im having a good nite so far


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to be up at 7:30!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Does telstra really take 2+ weeks to turn someone internet on or is he just trying to get rid of me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm going to become a great-uncle again. This will be her 6th and she's only 23.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> I'm going to become a great-uncle again. This will be her 6th and she's only 23.


Life is so unfair.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i am starting to like unsalted ketchup


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bon said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to become a great-uncle again. This will be her 6th and she's only 23.
> ...


It's her own fault. She knows what causes it and doesn't care.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok I know I tend to over worry myself sometimes so I will remain clam and figure she is having computer problems. Ok I feel a little better now.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

el mundo


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:l


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

_Donkey?!_


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

You wouldn't let it lie, would you?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My right eye is itchier than a mofo. :eek


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I actually asked her if she could "adjust my package." (Internet package)
:doh


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> I actually asked her if she could "adjust my package." (Internet package)
> :doh


 :lol

----

_I should have bought something instead....now I have to stay up late to cook._


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll do it! :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 5:10am - I took a 3 1/2 hour nap. I need to be at work tomorrow.

:con Bedtime! :yawn


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I HATE HP DESKJET F380 DIE ROTTEN PRINTER DIE IF YOUR NOT GONNA WORK DIE


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Is it time yet?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Well i have been checking the Obituary online and dont see her name so thats good. Maybe her new puppy chewed thru a computer cord? Bad virus or worm? Maybe Windows isnt working for her? I told her to make a backup or her stuff but would she listen to me, nooooooooooo.. =P


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

SebFontain said:


> Well i have been checking the Obituary online and dont see her name so thats good. Maybe her new puppy chewed thru a computer cord? Bad virus or worm? Maybe Windows isnt working for her? I told her to make a backup or her stuff but would she listen to me, nooooooooooo.. =P


You should read friends, she's been in bed with Ducky and Me


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

> You should read friends, she's been in bed with Ducky and Me


She had been in bed with you two for the last 2 days??? Ok I guess I will cancel the search and rescue party :lol No seriously though she has not been online for two days and I am worried sick. I am trying my hardest not to think about it, I know she doesnt want me to worry and all.. But I cant help it!! As of now I am convinced that its a computer problem of some sort.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Might need to send a rescue party for Ducky!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



SebFontain said:


> > You should read friends, she's been in bed with Ducky and Me
> 
> 
> She had been in bed with you two for the last 2 days??? Ok I guess I will cancel the search and rescue party :lol No seriously though she has not been online for two days and I am worried sick. I am trying my hardest not to think about it, I know she doesnt want me to worry and all.. But I cant help it!! As of now I am convinced that its a computer problem of some sort.


Have you tried calling her? Didn't they have a heavy snow storm in that area? Power outage?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Might need to send a rescue party for Ducky!


That's your job Don :twisted


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Someone took my cup. Then they replaced it with another cup! A dirty one! Yes, my cup was dirty too....but I want my _own_ dirty cup! Not someone else's!

:troll


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, I was just thinking out loud.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Hey, I was just thinking out loud.


TOL :lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

There are two kinds of pedestrians, the quick and the dead.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Where is he? Is he avoiding me? I want to talk to him, he finally got his net back and I think he'd be eager to talk to me, but I guess not :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4:15am - do I know where my bed is? :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

4th invitation, hope i got it right this time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, Coca-Cola Zero.....do yo' thang! :hyper


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold, you gotta be wiser


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I better git to the store before the storm gets here :afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope I get laid tommorrow morning


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

that was fun =ll


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

who am i talking to :con


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I hope his internet is down cause if he's been avoiding me I'm gonna be very upset.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yawn


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I slept in until almost 5:00am! :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess he thinks he's a secret agent.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

time to relax


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel like I'm a satire of my former self; a walking contradiction. I'm simply a sarcastic shell with no originality. Maybe I'll get my personality back soon; I keep hoping. I don’t even know when I’m being sarcastic anymore. Much like Michael Rooker’s penis, it just falls out unexpectedly.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

What is it with married men always hitting on my mother? Jackarses, the lot of them.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

crappy weather today :rain


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I vowed to stay on the couch and watch movies all day and where am I at now? On the computer... :fall


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> I vowed to stay on the couch and watch movies all day and where am I at now? On the computer... :fall


Hey, I've got this down to 50/50;-) not good movies on right now;-)


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Bon said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I vowed to stay on the couch and watch movies all day and where am I at now? On the computer... :fall
> ...


 :b :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > leppardess said:
> ...


There's a group of us I want to live in the same area sooooooooo bad;-)


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Bon said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > Bon said:
> ...


SAS commune? :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope i can drive again soon


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

The other line always moves faster, until you get into it.


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

Just once...just once I wish it could be me.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I think too much


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My ears hurt :um


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I seriously think this woman is _trying_ to ruin my academic career. She waited until just a few days ago to file her taxes, and has yet to pick up her tax forms. My school has to receive my completed FAFSA by March 1st and, so far, I have no tax information to put down. _The woman_ couldn't be bothered to pick them up. I even called the tax place (even though I have a phone phobia), but no one would give me the information. If I enter the data _today_, there is a chance it will make it on time, but that's probably not happening. I guess next year -since I won't be able to afford the outrageous tuiton- I will be selling homemade hillbilly bathtub moonshine out of an abandoned fruit stand. This will also be my home, because she will undoubtedly kick me out seeing as I am no longer a student.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I hate myself and I want to die.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont wanna phone them


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i wish it would stop raining already. :|


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

now everything's ruined...again.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

i really hope someone will hire me if that ****** of a manager wont tattle on me.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

what turns a little problem into a major one? :|


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wow that was a long nap


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I keep making stupid mistakes. It drives me nuts!! Grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

UGH ! I HAVE TO LOOK FOR A JOB THIS WEEK :cry


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have to stop being so Goddamn insecure.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I want that book NOW.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm bored, tired, hungry and lonely.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I got my cast off and the pain is back in full force :sigh


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:hug


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I wonder if they serve wings.


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Weee i'm going to take a day off from school tomorrow. Just can't take it there. Ehm. Someone give me some pills and make me normal.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

.... now I'm craving Chinese food... :fall


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

hey, i saw another guy with one of those monkey, hotdog, drumstick hoodies on.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am about to LOSE MY ****ING MIND!!!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I can't stop worrying about this. Will someone slap me?


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



meggiehamilton said:


> I am about to LOSE MY @#%$ MIND!!!


 :ditto I am so stressed out right now. :mum


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



meggiehamilton said:


> I am about to LOSE MY @#%$ MIND!!!


Ahh baby :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug I'm so sorry Meg.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

he tried to pull a fast one on me, too bad even on my worst day he wouldn't be near as smart as me


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish a spaceship would come to earth. And land on me.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I want my world of warcraft to work right with sound on :mum


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



MAH said:


> that goat looks like its listening to music


*rocks out*

thank you nyquil, yr so fast and effective! but what happens when my dose runs out?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> I can't stop worrying about this. Will someone slap me?


 :twak Best I could do. Hope it helped :stu .

My book's arriving tomorrow :boogie . And someone's made it a gift to me! :kiss


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

All I want to do is sleep....


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ahhhh! the guy next to me in the computer lab is chatting away on his cellphone! and the ******* knows that's not allowed here. Yesterday, I went to the computer lab and I guess I was coughing too much because some dude walks over to me and just plops a big bottle of water on my desk and walks away. can just imagine him thinking "here, this better shut you up. you are making the most digusting sound in the world. moreover, i don't want you to get me sick because you are spewing virus-laden water droplets several feet farther into the air than breathing alone." 

I'm not allowed to cough, but this jerk can yak away on his cell? grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You know, sometimes my life feels like a "Tears for Fears" music video. 
And I'm not talking about my masterfully permed mullet. Although it is drenched in a thick, wet coat of "Soul Glo." 
What the hell am I babbling about?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my foot is really f'ed up


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i wish there was a fast forward button that would take me to the last moment of my life.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Why would I take it there and why would I leave it there?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Disintegrate said:


> Why would I take it there and why would I leave it there?


 :hug


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The DMV is such a whimsical and exciting place. I sat for over an hour, waiting for the chance to stand in line for an hour. Then, of course, two a**holes thought it would be a good idea to make a scene.

A DMV employee calls several numbers (including mine) to stand in a line, a few are always no-shows because they get tired of waiting. After a long while, this hillbilly a*shole and his pregnant concubine who both reeked of bacon grease and pig lard stood _next_ to the line, obviously planning to bypass everyone else.

When I was _finally_ at the front of the line and a window _finally_ opened up (after almost 2 hours of waiting), I strolled right up to it. I had been there forever by then, so you bet your *** I was taking that turn; that f*cker was mine. I earned it.

That pr*ck ran over to where I was, leaned his lice-ridden head into the clerk's window, and said, "_We're_ 92, and _we_ have been waiting." She told him that she would take him next and he was all, "NO. I think you need to take us _NOW_." He had not, in fact, been waiting... they left. I didn't even _know_ he was 92 until his little dialogue with the clerk. All he had to do was say something to me. He obviously just wanted to make a scene.

Then, his little fertilized skank yelled at me, "You need to hurry! I want to eat before my food is cold!" the whole time I was at the window, and I wasn't even there 5 minutes. F*cking cretins. If you _leave_ and miss hearing your number called, that's _your_ problem. You snooze you lose, dude. Don't come back and think you can just ***** at someone, especially if they never realized you were even there. Then when finished and started towards the exit, that philistine pr*ck shouted, "_She_ skipped the line. _We_ were next."

F*ckin' ***.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

That was a really bad idea.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

heartburn!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Almost done packing!! :boogie


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

the road less traveled is that way for a reason.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I kinda like the road less traveled... 

My hip is killing me. I was expecting the bruise, but what's with the huge bump?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ewww even my eyeballs have phlegm. Can't wait til it goes away.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I wish I was a teddy bear.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I wish I was a teddy bear.


You might not be a teddy bear, but I bet you're just as huggable. :squeeze Yep, you are. 

________

It's amazing how getting just the split ends trimmed off of my hair can make it look so much better. I hope hair dye goes on sale on Sunday.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time for me to stop procrastinating.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hypatia said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was a teddy bear.
> ...


It's an old country-western song from the 70s


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I amm in sooo much pain!!...........whyy me??


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

i just took out a pube i found in my fruit salad. and i'm gonna eat the rest anyway.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't believe that took me four hours.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

forget it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I slept from about 9:00 PM to 3:00 AM. :stu


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It's times like this that it's a good thing I don't own a gun.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Why is the 1 person who should be sypathatic to me totally ununderstanding and uncaring?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Coffee! Good!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Last night I was punched in the face for the second time in as many months for absent mindedly referring to some guy's baby as 'it'. I am going to end up like a brunette Owen Wilson, couldn't he have gut punched me or cut off one of my fingers instead? 
I hate the underclass so much. Is it really any wonder that I am constantly fantasising about conducting organised genocide on various sections of the population? His baby is going to grow up to be a revolting gutter ***** who will have given birth at least four times by her twentieth birthday, or at least it would if I was prepared to adknowledge its gender, which I am not.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why oh why did my dad discover Youtube.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont feel like doing anything today


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i wonder if he died of embarrassment. lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't get it.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

My leg hurts.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I smelled like cigarettes all during class today, and I don't even smoke. Oh well, at least it masked the aroma of vodka shots and failure.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Drella said:


> I smelled like cigarettes all during class today, and I don't even smoke. Oh well, at least it masked the aroma of vodka shots and failure.


My dad is a heavy smoker and you can easily smell his alcohol breath anyway, but of course when you drink as heavy as he does, it's different. I ducked each time he lit his cigarrette because i was scared he would catch on fire with all the alcohol vapors coming out of him.

I never seen a man drink so much in my entire life(and i've seen a lot of alcoholic in my younger days) From morning to nights...non stop...for days, too.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was joking. I don't drink.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm finding my hair everyway, I wonder if Im molting.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

klonopin makes me feel like i could just float away


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Noca said:


> klonopin makes me feel like i could just float away


Wish it had that effect on me!;-)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Bon said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > klonopin makes me feel like i could just float away
> ...


use it only ever so often, then you can feel that


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

He always knows how to make me feel better.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

11 more weeks, and I am out of here for good! :yay


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

feeling good now but later i dont know.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

13 more weeks and I will know if ill be able to say "i think im doing okay"


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

our neighbors are ****ing annoying, they beat their kids too which gets on my nerves, since I'm often trying to take a nap.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it morally wrong to take pictures of roadkill?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Some people are just so damned annoying... :mum :twak :wife


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

oceanchief said:


> Is it morally wrong to take pictures of roadkill?


:no death = reality


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

...but you must admit, it is slightly strange to go out in your car purposely looking for roadkill to take pictures of.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If The Hamburgler represents the burgers, Birdie represents the breakfast meals, and the Fry Kids represent fries, then what the hell is Grimace supposed to represent?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm gonna miss wicked wicked games.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

So I've just noticed that my life has gradually reverted to the same depressing waste it was 3-4 years ago because I've taken too many people for granted and stopped making effort as soon as things were mildly satisfactory. The main difference would be that unlike 3-4 years ago I am too old to really get myself out of the mess I've created, and am absolutely and irrevocably f**ked. I am going to be Travis Bickle.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I hate Tuesdays. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I liked watching that roadkill clean up show last night.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Clerks 2 was kinda funny I suppose..


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

..


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I really hate paper cuts :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can go to bead early tonight!


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

settle down, nodes! i just wanna sleep!


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I'll figure it out. I can't leave it the way it is now... she's way too annoying. Besides, it isn't what I want for myself. 

It definitely helps to know that Matt's supportive of whatever I decide to do.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This is the exact reason why i shouldn't get up in the morning.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah..........yeah


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wonder what hes going to do to me today?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that someone is trying to kill me.......


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I finally saw the cat that's been hanging around my house, meowing all the time on my front steps just now. At least now I know that I'm not imagining it.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't you just love it when people use capitals to SHOUT in threads that are supposed to be for the purpose of 'discussions'.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

oceanchief said:


> Don't you just love it when people use capitals to SHOUT in threads that are supposed to be for the purpose of 'discussions'.


Yeah, that kind of bugs...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> oceanchief said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you just love it when people use capitals to SHOUT in threads that are supposed to be for the purpose of 'discussions'.
> ...


I don't know WHAT you're talking about;-))))))))

_____________________________________

So, I"m the only one that smelled smoke........


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Huh, all I got from yer post was 'yadda yadda WHAT yadda yadda'. SPEAK UP BOY!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

oceanchief said:


> Huh, all I got from yer post was 'yadda yadda WHAT yadda yadda'. SPEAK UP BOY!


 :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I can't sleep =(


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't think it's going to turn out the way I had hoped.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Hamburgers - the cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

OMG didnt think i could ever get so riled up in IM again..... GRRR ROAR.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope this "feel good" feeling doesn't go away today. I need as much as i can get!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have beel sleeping like such crap I think I am going to have a beer tonight before bed and maybe that will help.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

i need a break


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Triste Golem said:


> I hope this "feel good" feeling doesn't go away today. I need as much as i can get!


:ditto

Why do I feel like dancing?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Perrap said:


> I feel like I'm going to go insane!!!!!!


wanna go to the insane asylum with me? =p


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Do not give out free ammo, for one of these days one of the bullets will come back to bite yer ***.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

This is why I do not drink. I hate the feeling of being buzzed. uke


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I really need to stay away from TV when I'm depressed :sigh :rain :fall :hide


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

loniliness kicking in real bad right now


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Solid blocks of text make my eyes hurt...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I had never been born :sigh


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

... freakin triggers all over the place today :sigh :hide


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

i live for the buzz


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Hehehee, everything in Winnie-the-Pooh/Tigger...


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

There's always next time.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Who couldn't like mambo yoyo?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I wish I had never been born :sigh


 :hug


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> ... freakin triggers all over the place today :sigh :hide


 :hug


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

For the past week or so I had a kind of social obligation to contact this person, but I didn't because she would have seen my name on the caller ID and laughed with her friends and ignored the call.

In retrospect, this might not have happened and I will have to apologise somehow and make up an excuse.

I deserve to die alone in a windowless cell.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I wonder if this guy is a joke or for real.. this will be an interesting experiment.. here we go..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

hopefully i can drive again today


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Getting started might be easier than I thought. We'll just have to work out the details.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Arrrgh!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would love to hibernate.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

My basketball is flaaaaat, urg.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I did the "Human Race Machine" at school today, and I am now concluding that I would be a pretty hot Asian woman. Damn my white ancestry. I also see that I will be butt ugly in 25 years.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just had a sudden craving for strawberry-banana yogurt.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

If that's fennel I taste, then I don't think I like it very much at all.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I had an "ok" day.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate feeling sick :hide :fall


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Just wiped my hard drive, 7 hours into it and still going! I cant beleive how long this is taking re-installing everyting of mine. Probbly still have 3 hour to go lol.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

it's either change or die.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am zonked


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Someone asked me out on a... *gulp*.... date. :um 

......... runs away :hide 

Not really a thought, but still... :um I'm reeling from the shock.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I have basically f**king destroyed my body.

The amount of push ups and stomach crunches I can do is absolutely pitiful, nothing even close Pat Bateman's thousand. A year ago I was so much more capable but now I am a horrific mess of redundant, zombified muscles.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

going to be a busy day


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I would like to bite that guy. That's weird, isn't it?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Drella said:


> I would like to bite that guy. That's weird, isn't it?


There are a number of them that I'd like to nibble on!


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

It's Saturday night and I am bored out of my mind.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Lisa1975 said:


> It's Saturday night and I am bored out of my mind.


Me too


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hate when it's this nice outside and I'm stuck sitting at the computer. I wish going out for a walk was as easy for me as it is for most.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i really just need to mellow out sometimes :cig


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

No charge, I only take cash.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the sleep schedule of a drug addict


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

school and depression don't mix


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

God forbid somebody relies on meds.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I behind my online Statistics class for 3 and a half weeks. Eh. :fall


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My body is asking me why I got up at 2:00 am


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Why am I still up??


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

My arms hurt, too much typing/mouse using maybe?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

school in 1 and a half hour!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

WTF no new jobs at all in the area??? This is getting out of hand and I cannot wait to leave this crappy place.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I miss SAS


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Need to attend to homework soon!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

We didn't start the fire, it was always burning since the world's been turning...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Am I really faster than SIX computers, tonight?
Come on, get the lead chips out! :roll


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

oh im feeling better now!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

UGH!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Hmmm, take a nap, or another caffeine pill...or watch Crossing Jordan?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I can. :b


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

OMG Njodis's avatar is so cool :lol I use to love Michelangelo as a kid


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Donattello was my favorite.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

you guys are all wrong. Raphael was the best because of his bad *** attitude


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd really like to work at Kmart.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The beggining of a life of madness - voices in yer head

The ending of a life of madness - agreeing with the voices in yer head


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hate reruns


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why am I singing "Tiny Dancer" in my head? That's a horrible song.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60-65 hour weeks -> four in a row......

The farmer in the dell, the farmer in the dell :fall :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a waterfall in my office!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope the quality will be good...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Now I remember why I stopped taking those sleeping pills... :fall


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

two more midterm exams to go!!! :fall


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Only 3 more days of my Internship to go.....argh, I can't wait to be done! :fall


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

four more countries to invade, then i shall be Lord of the Universe! Mahaha!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I have the urge to set fire to that greasy birds nest hair.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm sick, I can't sleep, and I have to finish a paper :cry


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

the feeling of worthlesness is crawling back... yet again..


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

i like dogs...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo! im dying- gasp ...gasp ....gasp..... why, why...why???*primal scream* *crawls on the floor and lays down dead*


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

feeling depressed :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Did he really need to get water ALL OVER the floor after having a shower?


----------



## calidan535 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sweeeeet!!! Just a term paper, exam, homework to go.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

just one more exam to go


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

did my boss just hinted for me to massage her boob implants????


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I really hope she doesn't look as hot as her voice makes her sound. :afr


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I found a unsually large hotdog bun in the package with other... kind of like a freak bun.
I decided to eat that one...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's snowing again... :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like driving in the snow, fish tailing, donuts, etc


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

at 3 pm I'll study


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ahhh I put the toilet paper roll on backwards and I can't get it out now!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate people ask me to do something after ive already walked away. **** just tell me when im there god. They wouldnt make a 2nd or 3rd trip for me and im sure as hell not going to for them.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

i think i might finally be a emotional peer supporter for Shanti


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Noca said:


> I like driving in the snow, fish tailing, donuts, etc


Doing donuts in the walmart parking lot is fun. I usually do that at least once before I put the snow tires on. With the snow tires on, it is hard to do because they really gripe the pavement. :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I had a dream that my cat Ozzy had Aids and in my dream I was sooo heart broken. Glad it was a dream :lol


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Am i going crazy or is there actually 2 users with Raoul Duke avatars?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I think that it's just time for me to give up. I'm sick of this.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

need to start on my paper


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I think that it's just time for me to give up. I'm sick of this.


 :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have got a HEADACHE


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I need to get a shower & get dressed


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> I really hope she doesn't look as hot as her voice makes her sound. :afr


yay! it turned out that she wasn't so hot, and is married! the pressure is off.  ..well, ok, it's still on, but not near as much as before.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

whatever happened to my ordinary reality. i feel so strange


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Lot of assuming going on.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm going to be the complete center of attention today....lots of people...talking to me..asking questions.....just a little scary.. :um

But the outcome will be worth it!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I think I want to drop one of my classes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My brother is ****ing hilarious. :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

How many times can I count to 58 in one day?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel fat.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

need more purpose and motivation in my life :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow. America's Funniest Videos is _not_ a funny show.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure she saw me looking at her crotch. I didn't even do it on purpose! :doh :blush 

..but I'd do it again if I could get away with it.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

This beagle snorts like a pig.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

haha i like rambling in broken french.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't wanna leave the Bay Area.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Solo said:


> I don't wanna leave the Bay Area.


 :hug


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Solo said:


> I don't wanna leave the Bay Area.


 :hug


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I really believe SA is ruining my potential in life.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i don't trust you.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

im having serious doubts about you.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

why did this happen to me?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

im depressed and never gonna open myself up to anyone ever again. i should of known better.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Everyone is full of Sh*t.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm tired of trying...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Paper due today!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Tasha said:


> im depressed and never gonna open myself up to anyone ever again. i should of known better.


 :hug


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> I'm tired of trying...


 :hug


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

This has to be one of the worst months of my life. Cat of 15 years died (or will be put to sleep later today rather) , guy I like says theres basically no
chance of us ever being together, former best friend says we can never be friends again. :cry


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

WTF last night I was screaming in my sleep and my grandpa woke up and got up and asked me if I was alright?!!? I never scream in my sleep? I dont even remember the dream? So strange.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Mmmm three-week-old bottle of Fuze raspberry drink


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

social life in school today.......bleh


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Man would I love to have a drink today!!!!!!!!!!! :drunk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Edit: apparently that was a fake album :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



LoneLioness said:


> This has to be one of the worst months of my life. Cat of 15 years died (or will be put to sleep later today rather) , guy I like says theres basically no
> chance of us ever being together, former best friend says we can never be friends again. :cry


 :hug


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't want to be here anymore :cry


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I don't want to be here anymore :cry


I know life can suck, hang on!:squeeze

screw this sugar free diet, to hell with my health as I already feel half dead anyhow.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

It can't be healthy to think this way about a person, or realistic for that matter.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



unsure said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> > im depressed and never gonna open myself up to anyone ever again. i should of known better.
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

damit only 95%! askgjlhfskjaghlfskagh


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Bob is the coolest name in the universe. It really is.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My cellphone is dead


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Noca said:


> LoneLioness said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be one of the worst months of my life. Cat of 15 years died (or will be put to sleep later today rather) , guy I like says theres basically no
> ...


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I woke up 4 am this morning.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Late!!!! Again!!! Arghhhh.........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired and I am wired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

WTF is wrong w/ me?! Why do I make such stupid mistakes?!!


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I hate being sick. :sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i should be wearing socks but im too lazy to put them on


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Solo said:


> WTF is wrong w/ me?! Why do I make such stupid mistakes?!!


Everyone does... :hug


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I always get rejected in the end :sigh


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

> I always get rejected in the end :sigh


Not by me;-)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am so tired of being on these f**king crutches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mum


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

carry said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is wrong w/ me?! Why do I make such stupid mistakes?!!
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Someday, I hope.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't know why he wastes his time with an idiot like me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

An off-duty prostitute rammed by car today. I know that she's used to this sort of thing, perhaps even when cars are involved, but I'm not. She just turned right in the middle of traffic, so I slammed on breaks and ended up hitting her from the side. She stepped out of her car barefoot, in a striped halter top, and jean cut-offs. You know, the kind with the whites of the pockets hanging down her leg. Joanie (maybe that's her name; I don't care enough to remember) didn't even have a license or insurance. The car wasn't even hers. She said it was her mother's, but her mother is probably a "madame." On top of that, her little dog was bouncing around inside her car and barking frantically like Tom Sizemore after several lines of coke (Yeah, I _totally_ went there.) Anyway, since I'm actually a fairly nice person in real life, I didn't report her to the police. Hopefully she will be careful in the future, or her dog will end up wearing her nylon wig as it flies across wreck debris of a pile-up.

Also, I highly doubt she was a prostitute. I just like to lie.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Penny68 said:


> I am so tired of being on these f**king crutches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mum


you doing any physiotherapy?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Tasha said:


> I don't know why he wastes his time with an idiot like me.


maybe he likes you


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

He likes you alot! :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love these peel-off facial masks. I like to pretend that I'm undead and that ripping off my own flesh somehow empowers me. I'm actually lying again. It pulls my moustache.
That may or may not be a lie.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

soooo tired....


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

It's being overrated.


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Something in me detests working at a business that is regularly understaffed...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



oceanchief said:


> He likes you alot! :yes


 :mushy


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Noca said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why he wastes his time with an idiot like me.
> ...


thanks!!! Im just insecure.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Tasha said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Tasha said:
> ...


np, sometimes you just need others to see if for you


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I know now.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hahaha, I was going back to my car after purchasing a bottle of water at a service station and some guy yelled out of his car, "Big T******!!"

_FINALLY._ A little recognition!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

aliens destroyed this post with their mighty beam.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Gawd I am sooooo borred


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This sandwich is far from delicious.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Keep it clean ladies! This section is open to the general public which includes children.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

She really pissed me off tonight. My whole weekend down the crapper, nice.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Where the hell does he get off talking to me like that. I dont need that crap. I didnt tell him he had to wait up for me. We never made arrangements. He needs to grow up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2am - do I know where my brain is?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh man, how do you stop the hick-ups?!!!!??


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok I feel like jerk.. I need to learn to keep my mouth shut till I have had a few cups of coffee in me to wake up..


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I betrayed a cat today.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

what's the point


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

If only I could force people to like and even love me


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

ShyFX said:


> Oh man, how do you stop the hick-ups?!!!!??


A teaspoon of sugar instantly cures mine. :yes


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

too hot to move, too bored to sleep.. what to do .. what to do..


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I can't wait until this combative stage of recovery is over. I guess I will go up there and check on him and get ready to be either grabbed or thrown across the room. :lol :sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Well....just....BLAH. :sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Here we go again. :sigh


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

It's just not their decision if I go to the ceremony or not, and I am not giving in to the guilt-trip this time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im sick of being sick.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have never been this borred in my whole entire LIFE!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:mum


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm gonna go make dinner


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel blah


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

At least she's not watching Garfield again. We saw it at least 10 times last week! :eyes


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Why am I still up??


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Got good midterm grades! Yes!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I hate being sick.. stupid sinus.. -_-


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

<Insert random thought here>


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I might not have internet access at my new place until the 13th.







:fall Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, how do you stop the hick-ups?!!!!??
> ...


lol, I tried that.....didn't work. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I can do this! Yes! I can. I know. I just know!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.....gotta run :lol!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

WTF is up with all the murders around here lately???


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, I sent out a mass e-mail. If no one reponds and is willing to help with this client, then my professor is just going to find to find someone. Maybe if *she* asks, someone will agree.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Too easy. I should play on realistic difficulty.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I thought I made a mistake on a big question on my trig test. Turns out I did it right, but made a careless mistake on another question :lol :troll


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep it is official.. I am sick and now I cant sleep =(


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder how useless today's appointment is gonna be


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

First Young Driver's in-car session is in.... an hour! Eek! Vernon is an old guy's name right? Right?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mehitabel said:


> First Young Driver's in-car session is in.... an hour! Eek! Vernon is an old guy's name right? Right?


good luck


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie << funniest smiley ive ever seen


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i love sleeping


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok so i lied and I am not sick. Wooo hooo!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

When I was younger, I never would've thought that someday I'd aspire to be a nerd. LOL


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

psychiatrist, YOU'RE FIRED!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish people would stop holding doors open for me. Seriously, I can get it myself. Some dude sprinted across a room just to stick his armpit in my face, and I almost had a head-on collision with his deodorant. I had squeeze myself past his sweaty underarm just to get through the door. Chivalry has limits, and beyond these limits... it gets ridiculous.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Noca said:


> Mehitabel said:
> 
> 
> > First Young Driver's in-car session is in.... an hour! Eek! Vernon is an old guy's name right? Right?
> ...


Thank you! It didn't go horribly... definitely scary though.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I could be on other people's level of understanding, but it seems most can't be on mine.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I hate being ignored on msn. why do i always have to be the one to say hi first to get a conversation started? :sigh


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Slurpavillia's sig is on some crazy **** :afr


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Spring break is almost here!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



erkenne said:


> Slurpavillia's sig is on some crazy @#%$ :afr


Yay the Cranberries!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've thought long and hard, but erecting a fountain that spurts water out the top would probably be met with stiff resistance, penetrating too deeply into society's comfort zone.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Our glorious city has erected a fountain that spurts said water out the top and i can tell you, it has and does penetrate deeply into society's comfort zone. I can also add that it has impregnated a feeling of euphoria at key moments in our troubled times.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sonya99 said:


> erkenne said:
> 
> 
> > Slurpavillia's sig is on some crazy @#%$ :afr
> ...


^^ her voice is seexxxyyyy...and she looks sexy :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

feeling the giant void in my life


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel absoluty miserable...
Upset stomach and no sleep...

Damn you Taco Bell...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I need to find a bike soon. I miss riding...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

oh my god I have the hiccups and there's people around. *holding breath holding breath!*


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

I've got to get over this reeces peanut butter cup addiction


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

He has to have everything that I have. So why doesn't he just eat the grapes that he begged for? :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

one more day till spring break!!! :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a headache.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm beat.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wonder whats gonna happen now


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



erkenne said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> > erkenne said:
> ...


:yes


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm tired of cleaning. Time for a break.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Spring break is here today!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I did well to buy this new bike. It looks nice and it's sturdy....just what i need, and it's made in Quebec, too!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't mess with JC. Denton :twisted


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

i is what i is



sonya99 said:


> erkenne said:
> 
> 
> > sonya99 said:
> ...


no doubt about it :boogie


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

OMFG am I bored..................


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

i hope i get that job. but if i do, which of my other two do i quit? both? it'll be hard to tell my bosses i quit since they both rely on me for so much. but i gotta do whats good for me, not them.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My brain is split in two!
Hurts so much...
I can't take this pressure.

Must sleep...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh man, I hope she's ok. :sigh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was so careful. I can't believe this happened. I..I.. I don't know what to do. I've hidden it so long. I took so many precautions to keep something like this from happening.

My brother got in my car the other day and he-.
He found my Duran Duran cd. 
Actually, he gets in, cranks the car, and "Ordinary World" is blaring on the stereo.
I will _never_ live this down.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

2 1/2 weeks of nausea and counting


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Drella said:


> He found my Duran Duran cd.


Hahahaha Duran Duran.

Do do do do do do do


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Have to sing for an hour and a half tonight. 500 people? :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cannot believe that I slept for over an hour this afternoon - am I THAT overworked? :sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

henry maske just won


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> I was so careful. I can't believe this happened. I..I.. I don't know what to do. I've hidden it so long. I took so many precautions to keep something like this from happening.
> 
> My brother got in my car the other day and he-.
> He found my Duran Duran cd.
> ...


Duran Duran is good


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I notice an ad for online counseling that says "Sessions Start Free Until You Are Ready"

... so I guess it's not free once I'm ready to join?...

What the heck does that mean?...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I <3 Q-tips.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

18 days.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

ive been at work for 10 hrs so far...2 more hours to go..then i get to curl up in bed 

i still have work to do though, why the heck am i on here?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I should know by now that Excedrin makes me jittery... :afr


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got your bootstraps right here.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I woke up at 1PM'ish today and yea.. I wont be able to go to bed for a long time hahaha!


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Is it healthy for a 4 year old to be _this_ obsessed with Mr. Bean? :lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Njodis's avatar is so cute.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*sigh* it was bound to happen. I got lucky the first time I got my hair cut short. But not this time. Shoulda known going into "Great Clips" was not a good idea. I should have gone to the first place I went to and gotten it cut by the same person. But nope, that place was far away and I was lazy.

She gave me a haircut called the Artichoke. It features a large shaved area around my ears, a poof on the the top of my head, and high and tight sides. Yes, high and tight like a marine. HIGH AND TIGHT LIKE A CIRCUMCISION!

of course I let her do it, I have SA and I'm not used to questioning people, ok?

I had a good haircut before dammit! was just too shaggy and i needed a trim  Nothing is very flattering to my head. It's a weird head and a weird face, it just needs something plain and uncomplicated. Don't try to jazz it up.

Maybe I'll just buzz it all.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

The people there are so ****ing stupid. No interoffice communication what so ever. I am so sick of hearing what potentitally could happen down the road and its always negative. He has come such a long way. I am never going to give up on him if I have to fight several people so be it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What in the everloving f--k is up with these headaches


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Spring Break turning not so bad than I initially thought.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmm Chocolate!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm back on the sleep schedule of a drug addict


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I AM the Lizard queen!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I keep purchasing "glowing" lotions in the hopes of having the skin tone of a normal person, and not something embalmed that's come back to life to feast on brains. Instead, I look like a giant piece of driftwood. I don't know which is worse.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> I keep purchasing "glowing" lotions in the hopes of having the skin tone of a normal person, and not something embalmed that's come back to life to feast on brains. Instead, I look like a giant piece of driftwood. I don't know which is worse.


Like, wouldn't it work to apply less to avoid that effect? I need answers, I already shave my forearms and apply fake tan to them because I am an effeminate freak, but I'm scared of doing anything to the face, outside of applying a mask and peeling it off whilst giving a monologue about how I'm something illusory, some kind of abstraction, but there is no real me. I simply...am not...there.

Tell me. Have you been applying too much or is there some other problem I can't think of?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Tell me. Have you been applying too much or is there some other problem I can't think of?


I rub on a small amount, so, no, that's not the problem. The problem is that it these lotions never go on smoothly... ever. It's impossible. Also, it did not "tan" my collarbone area despite adequate coating, so I look like a multi-tonal freak. I'm afraid to try fake tanners, but they would likely go on smoother than lotions, so I shall try them.

And No, you do not apply these lotions to your face. I tried... I ended up with a moustache. A removable creme mousse bronzer goes on the face in a light layer.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My best friend told me that there is nothing wrong with me for playing the original Doom naked in the dark.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm disgusted by my body.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I want to curl up and die.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

oceanchief said:


> I want to curl up and die.


 :squeeze I wish there was something i could do.

i hate it when my son keeps telling me lies to my face...i ground him for it, but he still does it...im so pissed :mum


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I starting to get tired of sneezing and blowing my nose! :bah


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

junior chicken sandwich tasted good, what little there was of it


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I worry sometimes that this is all just a passing fad for me...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I guess he must be feeling extremely horrible. :sigh


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm getting old.....this life isn't for me....these questions are around me and seem to consume me......who the **** am I
p.s. did kurt mean to kill himself??...this world will never know
this can't end well......


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm at work, but I DO NOT feel like working dammit!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"then we will fight in the shade" << that is straight gangsta :nw


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i love him yet i don't know if we're compatible enough. maybe i look for too many excuses to fight him and being in this relationship.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I must be feeling better because today i just want to curl up.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I miss my Jojo.....


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

joe81 said:


> p.s. did kurt mean to kill himself??...this world will never know
> this can't end well......


I'd like to think that he didn't kill himself and blame that *****y skank of his...but like you said, we will never know. :sigh

I will always remember...RIP *tear drop*


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My brain glitched... I seriously thought it was friday...


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

my neighbours cat keeps staring at me through the window


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish i had a needle i could fill with Dilaudid and jab into my leg or something right now


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

"Fashion is the refuge of the inadequate" M.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

content


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it really snowing in April, or am I having a horrible dream?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I feel like getting drunk tomight.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

my eyeballs need to be licked


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

(lol @ JR87)

Horses are just big dogs.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

oceanchief said:


> (lol @ JR87)
> 
> Horses are just big dogs.


That's all well and good until a 2600 lb belgian steps on your foot.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

oceanchief said:


> Horses are just big dogs.


Ever try housebreaking a horse? :um

True story... a woman that I had been friends with years ago had a horse that was very tame. He used to come into their house (through the patio doors) and walk around the inside of the house. And yes, the horse would take a dump inside the house too... uke


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

My mouth is on fire, I am sweating, and my eyes are tearing up. I am eating some extra spicey mongolian beef and I have to eat it quick so I can call Meg. Wowowowowowow hot!!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

wow spring break is almost over


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm trying to get my act together and finish this thing...

but the paint takes so long to dry...


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

There's nothing good about it.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I miss the Bay Area. OMFG I've been miserable w/out internet access. I don't know why I get so self-conscious using the net at the library. At least I'm staying somewhere w/ net access this weekend.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

i hate this stupid keyboard


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This new phase of my life seems like it's going to really suck.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

This site is addictive.

Earlier I was listening to coworkers talk about how they're not going to be able to sleep-in this weekend because they've got this and that to do. It really hit me that I don't have much responsibility. I work, then I go home and sleep basically. If I was actually driving and living on my own, I'd have to run all kinds of errands, go shopping for food and do a lot of things I don't have to deal with now. It bugs me because if I'm so unhappy with the way my life is now, it's only going to get worse when I eventually have to do all those other things on top of it. I have a lot of growing up to do...it frightens me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Can my grandpa PLEASE mind his own F--KING business?


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i forgot to eat breakfast.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

today is not a bad day.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Anxiety DIDN'T kick in. I can't wait to tell my therapist!


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

My handwriting is absolutely horrible. I can't even read it.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

wang chop.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

my mood as taken a turn for the worst. Yesterday i felt fully human and now i can hardly crack a smile and wish death would visit me soon.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I thought I had things bad a year ago, they were better then this. I thought I had things bad 2 years ago, they were better then 1 year ago. Makes me scared to think of what a year from now will be like.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Julian Beck from Poltergeist II was the scariest lookin' person ever.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my feet are nice and warm :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

so few come and don't go


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not perfect(very faulty) nor a mind-reader.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Disintegrate said:


> I'm not perfect(very faulty) nor a mind-reader.


Me either. I can barely read the paper, let alone a person's mind...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm I'm doin' that thing again where i clench my my jaw with my mouth closed and i make my tongue stiff and I knock it back and forth.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Last night I fought myself on whether or not to call a guy. I wanted to because I like him, but I know he's an ******* and I really shouldn't speak to him at all. I convinced myself not to call thank God because I would've felt even worse if I called and got no answer. It just sucks when the only person I really want to talk to is the person I can't talk to. Other people can call or write which is nice, but I only have one person in mind. *sigh*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the weather is nice


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish it would warm up and melt the snow that I still have to shovel...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

situation stabilized


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

wtf happened to craiglist? :sigh


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I really don't wanna go to work tomorrow


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

So my internet has decided to be functional again... yay.


----------



## lilraspberry (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll never take an history class again. I don't mind the studying, but this thesis and argument thing i have to incorporate in history paper is terrible. Terrible. I can't stand it. It's really not my thing. I don't see why an history paper always got to have a thesis. I think an history paper could still be a good learning experience without having to endure the infernal pain of having to argument over a thesis.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Bored out of my mind!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This new computer monitor is really bright. Maybe I'll eventually get a tan from its glow. It's highly unlikely, but a girl can dream.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I just took a leap of faith....


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

why does the victim always feel guilty


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Earlier today I was using the treadmill at the gym downstairs because I am FAT. I no longer have a flat stomach, and the idea of regaining my sixpack seems more and more fleeting every day. Everything Kevin Spacey said about the gluttony victim in Seven basically applies to me. An attractive woman entered and, used to having the place to myself, I immediately left because I didn't want her to see my pathetic performance as the cigarettes caught up with me causing me to quit after ten minutes. I am worthless.

Also, I have an essay to hand in in a week's time which I've done no reading for. I tell myself I'll start tomorrow, but in reality I will do some half-assed reading and delay the work to the point where I have to stay up all night prior to the deadline. I will spend the entire night being distracted by various things and if I'm lucky I'll spend two hours in the morning throwing something together, and then I will fail the year and be kicked out of university.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love it when people make me feel like a socially retarded cretin that they absolutely loathe.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Time to play hard to get


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I wonder what it would be like to be born with no bones.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ah crap


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to eat chocolate, but I can't! Darn Easter bunnies.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I wish I could take a break from life, I don't mean in a "death" sense, but I just want a break from it all...and myself, so annoying...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think the sh-t is about to hit the fan.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i hate having my picture taken, it makes me hate myself more than i already do.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

A whole week without him :sigh I wish I wasn't so clingy but sometimes I just can't help it.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Diarrhea (in American English) or diarrhoea (in British English) is one of the hardest words for me to spell off the top of my head. Fact!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's alright for a grown *** man to listen to Avril Lavigne, right? :lol


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

^ yes. Of course.

Why is google asking me if there's porn on my computer?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm just waiting for the roof to fall on my head. Seriously, are things ever going to get better?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I should be shot, but then again, am i worth the price of a bullet?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Njodis said:


> It's alright for a grown *** man to listen to Avril Lavigne, right? :lol


sings, "Why'd you have to go and make things so complicated?" :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Now it's all about "Hey! Hey! You! You! I want to be your girlfriend..."
I'm having fun imagining Njodis singing that.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Taking a crap at work is not fun.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

....but if you time it right, you'll get paid for it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hahaha I like the way you think.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ill start again tomorrow...i swear


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I swear, that professor must be a member of some social reject outreach program. He stops me as I'm walking to class and says, "I haven't seen you around lately, and I've been thinking about you a lot."

Yeah, that reminded me of Hannibal Lector, too.

Then, he keeps asking me how I'm doing and such, and I give bland answers so that he'll leave me alone. He says, "I'm in my office if you want to stop by any time" or something to that extent. 
God, how creepy. I had ONE class from that guy three years ago, and all of a sudden he's molesting me in the streets? I guess he can sense that I am an incompetent loser and pities me.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hope, where are u? Come back hope! And when u do, bring confidence too lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

well...ill probably start again tomorrow...i swear...for real this time


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Something is happening here, but you don't know what it is. Do you, Mr. Jones?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

People terrify me!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Yossarian Lives!!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Ahhh! That little voice in my head wont shut-up!!!


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Testing out emergency brake procedures from 80km/h is scary! And the ABS makes horrible noises!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need more energy!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

She was absolutely stunning tonight *drools*


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i don't understand people. it seems when i need them the most they never are there for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime :yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

go with the flow yo


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I like to pee handsfree......


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a corndog?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

head ACHE


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

fast food is disgusting. no more barf donald's for me. yuck.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My inconsistent internet connection is really starting to tick me off.

I'm lucky I can post right now.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I either sleep too much or too little :um


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

i hate the sun


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The voices are telling me to shut up...... how rude!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nothing is better than a nice big bag of grease


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

there's no place like home
there's no place like home
there's no place like home
there's no place like home
there's no place like home


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ayo my flow is pain, i feel nothing im bleeding novacaine


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm about to go to the salon to get my hair done and I really don't feel like it. It'll be pretty and red when it's done.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Supposedly, there are as many hermaphrodites as there are redheads.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> Supposedly, there are as many hermaphrodites as there are redheads.


That's interesting, because I am a redheaded hermaphrodite.
I can't believe I wasted my *5000th post* on that comment. I could have probably formulated something a little less low brow, but whatever.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Feeling great!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I talk to my sister over IM when she's upstairs.

Well, I guess it's easier than walking all the way up there to say something. :lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I must be prudent. I must wait out this last external act. Then _I_ can act.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My hair is the reddest red. It was a shock when I saw it, a good one though. My coworkers love it so that made me feel confident. It's always a lil' scary when you've got a new look...and if anyone gives me weird looks, they can suck it.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Too much coffee. :hyper


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not enough coffee yet! :cup


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Why...? Why? My friend...

I don't know how I feel asleep earlier. But now I'm up. I can't go back to sleep. I'm so sad. I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

She sleeps all day and cries all night... :um :fall :sigh


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Well.. I don't know.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i feel terrifically empty.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Podcasturbation.
:shock


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Reality's a bore.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

GRAAAAGGHHHHHH!



Yeah, that's my random thought.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wonder what Emilio Estivez is doing right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ever been too tired to get up and go to your bed?

This is quite the conundrum.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I've lost my ****ing mind. I think it's time for the straight-jacket and padded walls.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Enough with the ****ing snow!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Where's my friend? *sigh*


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I ate too much...


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

The winds have now died down...

My other is now ready...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I chew the **** out of my fingernails. :eek


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm so embarrassed. I gotta turn in my paper on SAD today, and I think I wrote way too much ops It'll probably be so obvious that I have it, and I gotta face the teacher for another month. I fear reading whatever comments he'll write when I get it back. Dang why couldn't I have just picked addiction like last psych class :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



carry said:


> I'm so embarrassed. I gotta turn in my paper on SAD today, and I think I wrote way too much ops It'll probably be so obvious that I have it, and I gotta face the teacher for another month. I fear reading whatever comments he'll write when I get it back. Dang why couldn't I have just picked addiction like last psych class :lol


must be neat to do a paper on your own illness


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I could really use some sleeping pills.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Darkness lies acros the land.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> Darkness lies acros the land.


Time for a flashlight.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



carry said:


> I'm so embarrassed. I gotta turn in my paper on SAD today, and I think I wrote way too much ops It'll probably be so obvious that I have it, and I gotta face the teacher for another month. I fear reading whatever comments he'll write when I get it back. Dang why couldn't I have just picked addiction like last psych class :lol


That's great u did ur paper on SA. Way to go 

mmmm I'm having beer & pizza. Root beer. lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Solo said:


> carry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so embarrassed. I gotta turn in my paper on SAD today, and I think I wrote way too much ops It'll probably be so obvious that I have it, and I gotta face the teacher for another month. I fear reading whatever comments he'll write when I get it back. Dang why couldn't I have just picked addiction like last psych class :lol
> ...


It's completely "ironic" that Carry is going to have SA about the paper on SA.  I think you will do well on it .

I missed my chance to run tonight.....too tired. In the last two days I have worked 21 hours on only 11 hours of sleep :yawn.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

this computer aggravates me sooo much :mum


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

i hate clowns>< so scary


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

When you're alone and life is making you lonely you can always go.....downtown...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nightmares suck


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



carry said:


> I'm so embarrassed. I gotta turn in my paper on SAD today, and I think I wrote way too much ops It'll probably be so obvious that I have it, and I gotta face the teacher for another month. I fear reading whatever comments he'll write when I get it back. Dang why couldn't I have just picked addiction like last psych class :lol


Did writing the paper help you to discover information that you did not previously know about SA? Do you think that it will help your professor to understand SAers better? If so, then you picked a good topic


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't get that Amy Winehouse 'Rehab' song outta my head...she's a riot.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I love Opeth.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Welp, time for bed.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

black and white....no gray


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

i wish i could move somewhere else


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

Solo said:


> i wish i could move somewhere else


ditto i want to leave home and live in america T-T


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

oh dear ; - ;


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



dosmuski said:


> oh dear ; - ;


 :hug :squeeze :kiss :idea :cup :hb :wtf uke :troll :sigh :um :idea :boogie :stu oke :spank :shock :blush 

Translation = I hug you and squeeze you and kiss you but then i go a bit overboard and get an idea - why don't we have some coffee and some of that birthday cake that has been sitiing in the fridge for about a month - things start to go all hazy and you think to yourself 'what the ****' and then subsequently vomit (i have a cast iron gut you see) afterwards you look like a sickly troll, but that is perfectly understandable - things start to feel better but sigh - desperate i get another idea - let's dance! You don't know what to think about this - and you start poking me just for the hell of it - so i spank you in retaliation which shocks you - then you go all red because you secretly like it - we both smile, the night is young.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

at some point we would pretend that you are a doggy and i am the corpse of your recently deceased owner. you lick my face and cry for me, until the mean old undertaker comes along and says, "get away from there!" you growl and bark at him because you are mad, and he runs away frightened. you are a good doggy.

:shock


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

... don't be all full of false hope...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Southern "rap" is the aural equivalent of a pile of dog crap.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Should be studying for Ecology test. :fall


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I actually look forward to going golfing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

goodnight, world


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

i feel like eating toast


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Why are all men such jerks?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm walkin'on sunshine!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's great waking up more tired than you were when you went to sleep.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*GraceLikeRain wrote:*


> I actually look forward to going golfing.


I will go golfing with you. Let me go grab my clubs. Should be a nice day outside. We will get a cart and do the front nine or back nine. That is unless your ambitious and want to walk all 18. :lol

I am nervous today. I can't wait to pick him up at the airport. Its been so long.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

In my short time on this planet, I have learned that any problem I encounter can be solved with compassion, understanding, a little bit of elbow grease, and lots and lots of fire.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm stupid. What am I doing here?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I got a lot done today


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

The concert last night was really great,and that guy was so cute,but still :afr


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

:wtf Why do I always end up missing people that have treated me badly? I need a thicker skin.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

OMG, I've turned into Homer Simpson... by eating a left out ham sandwich..


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

So the cookie girl will be moving away... Won't see her at my work anymore yet she says she'll be at her other job for a little while longer. I'm like maybe I'll stop by sometime...
Though really... I don't think I'm going to go buy ladies shoes... and pursuing friendship with her feels like a lost cause. I have such rotten luck.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

It's possible that I'm an ******* and just don't know it.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

whole day i have to study :fall


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Long hot bubble bath with a good book sure felt good.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

meggiehamilton said:


> *GraceLikeRain wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I actually look forward to going golfing.
> ...


I only went to a driving range because I am new at this, but it was still fun


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't stand people who think they are better than others...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i love talking with you. :heart


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

4 and half weeks of nausea and vomiting my guts out without no known cause. someone please rescue me from this hell......


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Another day bites the dust....another day i'll never get back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to rest. 
I feel like I have a head cold, but my nose is runny and my body aches. How in the world can taking a 90 minute nap bring this on? 

Ah well, to bed! :yawn


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*watches sleep schedule go right out the window...* :sigh


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ugh..It's monday,tiiiiired :yawn 

But the good things is that I'm going to a concert later today.Yay!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

If only there was a button I could push to eliminate certain people from existing.


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

It's hard to love someone you know you'll never have.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, three more weeks of this, then it's over. I can do this, I know I can...I think.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a huge paper due, and I haven't done any of my stats analysis in SPSS, and it has to be turned in tomorrow. I fail at life.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Those Zip-Loc big storage bags really are big :um


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

sa ruined my life....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Must... fight... urge... to... eat... at... 2... AM


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't go for the fourth meal! lol Sometimes I have to have a lil' snack...or a few Hoodia Bites. That stops my appetite. 

Once again, I don't feel like working. Nothing new there. I better get back to it anyway.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My Main Database took a ****. Thankfully, I have a backup copy. I just have to update it with last weeks data.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I still don't miss him


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

time4sugar said:


> sa ruined my life....


You're starting your life...don't give up yet, mate 

====================

er, random thought:

3 fireballs later, Dagoth Gares was roasting on the ground.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am so f*cking sick of being SICK!!!

If my nausea/vomiting is a permanent disorder I dont know how much longer I can take this.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i want to get back in bed


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love how at the bottom of my screen where my minimized pages are, it shows "erotic" and "grope" across the bar. I'm listening to "Erotica" by Madonna, and I used a thesaurus to find the word I was trying to think of, as it's similar to grope.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

To post or not to post....


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

crap, I'm starting to feel sick. It's a good thing I've got a loving girlfriend to take care of me.
oh wait, nevermind.

hmm... I've got my good friends that care about me.
oh wait..

well, at least I've got my health. 

:doh


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

The more I'm around people the less I wanna be around them. I don't think I even care if I ever overcome SA, just gimme true love and money and I'll be happy.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

ey, my throat is weird... hurts... stuff in the back of it. wtf EW x_x


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ay chihuahua. My thinking is rather chipper. (Said in the most dry British accent).


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My thoughts are just too chaotic to post right now


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Maybe I should get involved with black magic. Some people certainly deserve to be cursed....


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I could not be azzed with work tonight.............


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

She's constantly hungry and I never am. :sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im glad things are slowly getting better...baby steps


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I shouldn't have told my mother about that honors convention. She forced me to attend, and I had to stand against a wall by myself for half an hour while all of the other students and faculty members socialized. I wish I could have found crevice to hide in just to avoid broadcasting the fact that I've been going to this college for four years, and I don't know anyone at all. Several of my professors, of course, kept glancing over at me, probably judging my social ineptness. I'm so embarrassed.
If that didn't bother me enough, I had to walk in front of a room full of people to receive some stupid award that I don't even care about, only to notice a girl (probably) laughing at me as I returned to my seat. Then, I awkwardly stood outside by myself while everyone else socialized for another 15 minutes, and my aunt forced me to take a picture. When I got home, and all I wanted to do was consume my weight in cherry Poptarts and Diet Coke.

I feel like I'm being _rewarded_ for being a socially awkward hermit. If I actually _did_ anything, my GPA would be, like, 1. I study because I have nothing better to do with my time, and I would die of boredom if I didn't.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I need to regain my momentum again. I slowed down for a bit and I'm getting used it... that's bad. Must pick up the pace again soon.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Ok its been 5 days now almost and I don't miss him and I'm glad to be rid of him? This is really weird, I never thought my feelings for someone could die so fast. Oh well I'm thankful, its just, this is really weird. Maybe its because I just cut off contact and feel I can talk to him again whenever I want, I dunno. But I don't have that urge to talk to him even.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

How do you spell diaorea?


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_.._


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe in yer neck of the woods, but in the UK where words were invented we spell it different. I'd attempt to spell it but you'd just laugh at me.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_.._


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Haha... cheers man!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so glad it's not busy at work...and that I don't have diarrhea.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it gone????????


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I should have learned by now not to watch random videos on the internet. Now I can't stop thinking about it. Everytime I close my eyes, there it is. It's disgusting!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have to sit here and wait for some guy to show up and do repairs on some equipment. I'll have to probably sit there for an hour and talk to him.

How the **** am I going to do this?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I feel like a part of me is missing  ...........don't worry, she'll be online soon!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am one with pain


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My parents REALLY need to stop taking days off. I won't be home alone again until Wednesday and I'm nearly going insane.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I would eat a chocolate covered grasshopper.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Well I guess that just proved that after two years they still don't know the real me.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

garage sales are really Garbage sales.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I burnt the everloving **** out of the roof of my mouth earlier. This really sucks.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I discovered the BK Mocha and it's sooo good...and their cheesy tots, mmmmm... OMG, I don't want to be addicted.

I so badly wish I had someone to talk to romantically. I'm so frustrated. 
I have male friends who call me, it's cool and all, but I want to speak to someone I actually want to be with. ARGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't understand how some people can not only put up with bullying, but blame the victim for defending themselves. People really disappoint me.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> I should have learned by now not to watch random videos on the internet. Now I can't stop thinking about it. Everytime I close my eyes, there it is. It's disgusting!


Do tell.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I hate it when I have nightmares about blood and guts.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel like such a loser.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm so not ready for summer.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I should have learned by now not to watch random videos on the internet. Now I can't stop thinking about it. Everytime I close my eyes, there it is. It's disgusting!
> ...


Sexy woman in bikini + hot tub filled with equally attractive men and women + unexpected bowel movement creating an impenetrable, ever excellerating, cloud = Drella sickened.
You would think that the _totally cryptic_ heading of "woman craps in hot tub during music video shoot" would have suggested that I had better not click, but I clicked regardless. Hilariously uncomfortable, though.

Earlier today, my newly graded research paper was carried away by the wind, and one of my professors laughed and asked, "Did you need that?" I responded by saying, "No, my Experimental paper belongs to the earth now.... to help create top soil and homeopathic cat litter." The expression on his face was priceless. haha, I make people uncomfortable.
I didn't even think what I said was really that weird, maybe I've merely grown desensitized to my own absurdity.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> I feel like such a loser.


me too.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

In this moment, I really don't care about much of anything....


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

why did i look for the video drella saw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm tired, but I must keep going....


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess I don't matter at all. Effin' great!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

AdamCanada said:


> why did i look for the video drella saw


Why am I about to start?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Drella said:


> I should have learned by now not to watch random videos on the internet. Now I can't stop thinking about it. Everytime I close my eyes, there it is. It's disgusting!


I've seen that one before


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

IF I SPEAK AT ONE CONSTANT VOLUME AT ONE CONSTANT PITCH AT ONE CONSTANT RHYTHM RIGHT INTO YOUR EAR, YOU STILL WONT HEAR


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm so stressed, I feel like my heads going to explode.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Less than 48 hours till I turn 34. I'm so old!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Top Gear is hilarious.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> Top Gear is hilarious.


the comps can drive through each other but you cant. Driving into the finish line poll gets you placed first and second place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to go to bed


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think ive spent more time being sick in my life than I have been well.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Bad Religion said:


> I'm so not ready for summer.


I know...I almost dread it in a way. I can't see myself doing much, but maybe some gigs will come around I'll want to check out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Strange Religion said:


> [quote="Bad Religion":28a58]I'm so not ready for summer.


I know...I almost dread it in a way. I can't see myself doing much, but maybe some gigs will come around I'll want to check out.[/quote:28a58]

Yeah, summer is pretty hard to go through. In Montreal there are all kinds of cool festivals, but i'm always too shy to go to them so i end up staying inside and get depressed instead.

I guess it's a good thing i enjoy bike rides and the nice weather or id be really miserable.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



no_name said:


> :hug Noca.
> 
> I wonder what'll be next today, actually being mugged? I thought I lived in a nice-ish place. I live in f'ing fantasy land, that's all.


thanks


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no ones on aim :wtf


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

we don't smoke marijuana in muskogee o/`


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

...we don't take our trips on lsd o/`


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't want to write this paper...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I wish I was shorter.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wish she would talk to me. I miss her so much!!!!! *emo tears* :afr 

lol


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

between you me and the keyboard...I'm ****ing nuts.....


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Why is this my 30th time to visit this website today? :eyes

MUST......STOP!!!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Logan X said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":44bd7][quote="Bad Religion":44bd7]I'm so not ready for summer.


I know...I almost dread it in a way. I can't see myself doing much, but maybe some gigs will come around I'll want to check out.[/quote:44bd7]

Yeah, summer is pretty hard to go through. In Montreal there are all kinds of cool festivals, but i'm always too shy to go to them so i end up staying inside and get depressed instead.

I guess it's a good thing i enjoy bike rides and the nice weather or id be really miserable.[/quote:44bd7]

I just remembered that I'll at least need someone to go with me. 
If there's a band playing at a small venue, I can handle going on my own even though I don't like it...but if a band I really want to see is playing a huge venue, there's no way I'm going on my own. Hopefully I'll find someone.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hes gonna cough up Zofran or im going to the hospital again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't wake up nauseated!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My dad does this really annoying thing where he will see something that I'm doing and then "suggest" it so it looks like it was his idea. Like, if I grabbed a broom and started sweeping up a mess, he'd be like, "you should clean up that mess."

It really annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to change. I have to be a better person. For him, for myself and most of all, for her.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

hope i can make cookies today, wheeeeeeeee


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my father decided to leave me stranded because hes a ****ing dick. So after 10 miles of walking home i finnaly got home and ive locked him out of his own house, used his tooth brush to scrub **** off the toliet and I havent decided what other punishment that dirty stinking filthy maggot should recieve.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I wish jealousy was something I never experienced, I feel it deep in the pit of my stomach and it takes over me. I hate it so much.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Noca said:


> my father decided to leave me stranded because hes a @#%$ dick. So after 10 miles of walking home i finnaly got home and ive locked him out of his own house, used his tooth brush to scrub @#%$ off the toliet and I havent decided what other punishment that dirty stinking filthy maggot should recieve.


that is awful! My parents were f*ucktards too, so i can relate. :squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This has not been a good day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I didn't wake up nauseated!


I havent thrown up my breakfast yet... either


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Why do I always have so much energy on Monday mornings?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really don't want to go to the dentist. :hide


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Bad Religion said:


> I really don't want to go to the dentist. :hide


me neither. Dentists are terrifying.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My hands reek of diesel fuel, and I can't get the smell off.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I just don't think I can move to another country. I'm not strong enough. I'm sacrificing too much.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If you play the persephone and you also happen to know the music arranger for the Star Trek franchise, I think your career path is pretty much set.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

How can you defend accusations that you know nothing about?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

hmmm, the walls are closing in on me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm searching for a German film on various torrent sites with no hits so far, but the search engines had a few helpful suggestions:


> Did you mean: Deutsch Teens gen Massage





> Did you mean: Deutsche kittens gen massacre


Haha, yes that's exactly what I meant. Exactly that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why does saline solution -- mere salt water -- cost more than beer? It even costs more per ounce than cheap wine. Strange.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

If I think about it, I think skunks are really cute.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im anxious


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

If leftys are called southpaws, then why aren't rightys called northpaws?.......I'm going to start calling myself a northpaw.....it sounds so cool.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Considering I have to give this presentation at 8:30 tomorrow morning, I should probably start working on it....


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Whinge, moan and complain........ Why do some people have to take their jobs so seriously?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I get to swallow Barium tomorrow, yay.....


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

GRENADINE+SWEET AND SOUR MIX+LIGHT RUM+TRIPLE SEC=TROUBLE


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope tomorrow will be nice outside .


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Penny68 said:


> GRENADINE


I :heart that stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't even know what it is ..... is it cherry flavoring or something?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I clearly have no life as I actually looked it up on Wikipedia:



> Grenadine is traditionally a non-alcoholic red syrup. It is used as an ingredient in cocktails, both for its flavor and to give a pink tinge to mixed drinks. "Grenadines" are also made by mixing the syrup with cold water in a glass or pitcher, sometimes with ice.
> 
> The name "grenadine" comes from the French word grenade for pomegranate, as grenadine was originally prepared from pomegranate juice and sugar. However, "grenadine" is also a common name loosely applied to syrups and beverages consisting of other fruit juices (e.g. raspberry, redcurrant, blackberry) and sugar syrup. The characteristic flavor can be obtained from a mixture of blackcurrant juice and other fruit juices with the blackcurrant flavor dominating.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I hate life. Can I resign? Please?


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

I need a new car...


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

While I was filling out a questionnaire in the proximity of my therapist(whom I hadn't seen in a year or two) I unconsciously began talking to myself and he said "Say again?" and I told him I wasn't talking to him, I was talking to myself. Doh.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It is my 21st birthday and I am drinking alone and listening to Tom Waits because of my big mouth and love for making catty remarks about people behind their backs. I am worth less than the condom my father should've been wearing.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



UltraShy said:


> I clearly have no life as I actually looked it up on Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what it is. I used the Rose's brand, I think that is the only one the store had. Gave the drink a reddish tinge.

But, when I drink I usually drink beer, tequila, or dry wine. Although this drink, called a Beachcomber, was very good its far more sugary than anything I usually drink. Very potent drink!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

anxiety and illness got the best of me and I missed my first medical test in my life


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am depressed and outraged. Spermula will not download.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

New chainsaw work good! Huh-uh-uh uh!

*does sorry imitation of Tim Allen*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Even though I am no longer depressed, I have lost the ability to get excited. I just got $720 in the mail and I felt if anything, down.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheese on rice.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Vincenzo said:


> It is my 21st birthday


Happy birthday!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nesteroff said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > It is my 21st birthday
> ...


Happy Birthday to you! :banana


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My confidence is at an all time low right now...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Enya scares me.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The man who has holes in his pockets feels cocky all day long. Fact!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I really need to organize all my porn files


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

How can HE blame HER for giving him "attitude" when she catches him trying to cheat on her.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

MUST SEE DER UNTERGANG AND CHILDREN OF MEN.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Post # 6000


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Noca said:


> Post # 6000


 :clap


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

i want something greasy, but I shouldn't


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm having anxiety about going into the cafeteria


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

carry said:


> I'm having anxiety about going into the cafeteria


 :hug U can do it 

I'm going stir crazy.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Can't deal with the stupidity today.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No puking Kakey-Koo!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was invited to a party tonight, but I can't go because I have social anxiety.

Such is life. I guess I'll never know what it's like to get severely intoxicated in public and urinate into various potted plants while simultaneously dancing to house music and crying wistfully. That would be my drunk-in-public persona, I imagine.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I always get hungry around this time of the day. I guess I'll just drink an assload of water. Maybe that'll help.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

A murder is only an extroverted suicide.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I like cheese


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn my main computer really get jacked up this time.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> I was invited to a party tonight, but I can't go because I have social anxiety.


I can only imagine the sheer judgemental wrath that would be exacted upon you at a college drug party. Do you hear yourself talk? I might kill you tonight.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, yeah well.. I wouldn't have had anyone to talk to, anyway. I would have just stood around by myself and left early out of shame/embarrassment.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now, what exactly did I need to do today?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have been feeling a lot more anxiety than usual lately. I really hate feeling this way.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

hunting deers and bears with fireballs is rather convenient. Hunt and cook your meal at the same time...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Soooooooooooooo hungry.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really hate how you do a google search to buy something really specific only to come up with a bunch of outlandish results and vague matches. I just wanted the wonder woman underwear set, not a wonder bra and not a wonder woman costume. GOD. I now give up, and will have to live without a vehicle for my Linda Carter obsession.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel about as energetic as a piece of over cooked pasta :fall


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have just spent hours on some stats that she won't even look at. uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought Mother's Day was tomorrow! :eek


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

i hate myself....:sigh


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I can't help it. I truly dislike English food.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't believe gas is now $3.70 a gallon.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

He is the best boyfriend ever! :yes


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I like how I am completely incapable of reading this book for more than fifteen seconds without mentally tuning out. I am going to work in retail for the rest of my life.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, I did it. I graduated, finally, yesterday. Funny how having my baby almost a month ago feels like such a bigger and more important accomplishment though. 

:banana


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

How did I get a B??! :bah It's called active listening.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have an interview on Tuesday. I am worried I'll mess up. :afr Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ritz crackers and peanut butter are really good.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess I couldn't expect my vacation to last forever, back to the ****hole tomorrow night...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Lisa1975 said:


> I have an interview on Tuesday. I am worried I'll mess up. :afr Wish me luck everyone.


I have an interview as well on Tuesday!! LOTS AND LOS OF LUCK TO BOTH OF US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, good luck to both of us!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A barium swallow test is the most vile thing ive even come across.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Noca said:


> A barium swallow test is the most vile thing ive even come across.


I agree. It didn't taste anything like banana smoothie.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I want to eat Werner Herzog's shoe. I would then wipe my mouth with his long, bushy arm hairs. Or his beard, if he had a beard at the time.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's warmer out there than it is in here :um


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I want my soul back!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I want to run away from home, really, run away from home, they're not looking, maybe I could escape!


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Drella said:


> I want to eat Werner Herzog's shoe. I would then wipe my mouth with his long, bushy arm hairs. Or his beard, if he had a beard at the time.




//first thing I thought of


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Five more pages to go....I do not know if I have the ability to bs for five more pages.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i want to be unconscious.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish..... :sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

man, this cheap deodorant i bought smells like bleach or something ; - ;


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

i want to be happy once and for all. and i dont want to be alone.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Should I go for a short haircut? :con


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



justlistening said:


> Should I go for a short haircut? :con


no


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nae said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I want to eat Werner Herzog's shoe. I would then wipe my mouth with his long, bushy arm hairs. Or his beard, if he had a beard at the time.
> ...


Was my thought random enough?

I wonder if the guy down the street would let me pull a Tawny Kitaen on the hood of his car. It's a very nice car, so I feel obligated to dent it with my thighs whilst thrusting and head-banging in synchrony with poorly composed hair metal.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My writing and drawing is subpar...

I wish I had something more random to say.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think my last avatar was a little too elaborate and distracting, so I will opt for this one... briefly.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why is it so hard to make friends? :sigh


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

My beard is burning!!


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

im so pathetic i can't get the courage to make another phone call T-T :sigh


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can't fly when you're a beagle, Now, Eagles can fly....... 

Pick yourself up, dust yourself off, and get on with it.............I will NOT allow one person to make me feel this way for very long..............Where's my shotgun))))))))))))))) Time to move on and call it a night. 

How come there's no machine gun emotions!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I just registered for a summer speech class that starts May 21 :afr I guess if I freak out and drop, I freak out and drop :stu :afr


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I just quit smoking. It was surprisingly easy. :con


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My sodium is procrastinating.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel like I could stare at this screen all day and still feel clueless... I hate 'foggy head' days :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



nesteroff said:


> I just quit smoking. It was surprisingly easy. :con


way to go


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

War is beautiful.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't. I look at you like you have the head of a horse.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like how dvdafficionado doesn't have half of the dvds I own listed, so I have to submit them to the site on my own. Not that I don't have the ample leizure time to do so. Regardless, "Rubin and Ed" will have it's rightful listing, as it is one of the crowning achievements of the film industry.

I create my own words, and spell them however I want. Leizure is the new leisure. Spread it around.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Drella said:


> "Rubin and Ed" will have it's rightful listing, as it is one of the crowning achievements of the film industry.


Well this made me curious so I had to look it up. Naturally its not at netflix. Ebay has it for $25...very hard movie to find. Well, maybe I will see it someday. Sounds like a movie I would like...esp being that it takes place in the Utah desert...where I go to all the time.

From what I read it doesnt appear to be on DVD?????? :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I contacted the director and he sent me a dvd. It's obviously a copy, because the cover has been hilariously photocopied, but it has scene selections, a trailer, and such.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I am taking a literacy course to fill my leizure time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> I am taking a literacy course to fill my leizure time.


I like how delicately you pointed that out to me. How did that even happen? Ridiculous. I've let everyone down again. I feel just like that guy that directed Boondock Saints.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm glad you hate Boondock Saints too. I need to see _Overnight_, the documentary about the director ruining his life after the movie was made.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Ha. I just followed a random link to a java chat and then announced to everyone that I was a hot girl. I *immediately* received about 20 private messages. So sad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Perrap said:


> Why do people look at me like I have three heads or like I'm an alien? I don't get it.


maybe they look at you because you're a beautiful young lady


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> Ha. I just followed a random link to a java chat and then announced to everyone that I was a hot girl. I *immediately* received about 20 private messages. So sad.


Japanese leg pillow!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Drella said:


> Japanese leg pillow!


 :lol Yep, I happened to see an ad for it.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If I were a stripper, I think my song would be "Pour Some Sugar on Me" by Def Leppard. Either that or "Smack My B**ch Up" by Prodigy. Yeah, I would rock that.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Drella said:


> If I were a stripper, I think my song would be "Pour Some Sugar on Me" by Def Leppard. Either that or "Smack My B**ch Up" by Prodigy. Yeah, I would rock that.


You just named of my two favorite songs. I have a shiny quarter with your name on it.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm just about naked, and I'm still sweating my *** off. :mum


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

...I've been here for too long today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's 1:00 AM, and I just now remembered that I forgot to put my bed sheets in the dryer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are half open and half closed......:yawn


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm so unhappy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My life lacks meaning & purpose. And the SOBs at American Express rejected me after sending me two invitations the take their f'ing card. They tease me with an offer of $50 for taking a stupid card (that isn't accepted many places) then reject me. :mum


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I dropped my f*cking phone in the c*nting sink.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

like a drifter I was born to walk alone


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Lou Barlow.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

My blood pressure is low yet I just upped my dose of Parnate and drank a cup of coffee _and_ went for a 20 minute jog. I hope i'm not dying.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The most disgusting thing happened to me earlier.
It was so disgusting that I'm not going to ruin my squeaky clean and lady-like image on this forum by discussing it.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Noca said:


> like a drifter I was born to walk alone


and I've made up my mind


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Blessed are thee fish.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

She's amazing.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I want to climb a tree.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

spiderman 3 looks hot XD


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm squeaky clean! \o/


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I can't do it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no senator's son, o/` It ain't me, it ain't me, I ain't no fortunate one, no. o/`


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This song has lyrics that make absolutely no sense.

_Neo-wolf but older again
than the Lupus itself
linked its fur to the gyroscope of time
a collection of failures_

Right.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Its going to be a very nice day... :yes ...I hope :sigh


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Orange soda just isn't that good.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why is every so ****ing serious?

I'd say more, but fear being bopped by those whom ponder facetiousness.

(Censored to protect the interests of the corporation)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

HAHA I just blew up at my coworker. The ***** is out of her mind.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I wonder how many poeple I have pissed off when I don't let my 96' Camrys I-4 go over 2000RPM to get a sweet 30MPG. :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I had the most random dream about Ville Vallo from HIM. We were talking and laughing, I was running my fingers through his hair and he looked at me intensely with those gorgeous eyes. It was pleasant, but I don't know what made me think of him...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:|


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wonder how long I've been walking around with my pants unzipped.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i wonder same thing, i guess


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

yes it will


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Tummy ache. :sigh 

Bored.

What to wear tonight...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

all he ever does is complain and whine


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

God I'm so annoyed right now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wanna buy my own car


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm glad that i had the opportunity to purchase and view The Secret DVD today. I feel a change coming already.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I hate when the toilet seat sticks to my legs when I stand up.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My mind is my worst enemy. :bah


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm bored, and I have absolutely nothing to do.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's too hot -- I hate wearing shorts.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm so pathetic, I check my email every 3 minutes.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Beggars can't be choosers but choosers CAN be beggars.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I had anxiety just buying my speech book.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



UltraShy said:


> It's too hot -- I hate wearing shorts.


 :ditto


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I do not feel motivated to answer the questions on this take home final exam....it's boring, and I'm tired. But I guess losing 100 pts would not be good for my grade :/


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Sometimes life is good, sometimes...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My new Fall of Troy cd kicks arse. Big time.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



nesteroff said:


> I'm so pathetic, I check my email every 3 minutes.


Don't worry, I refresh my Myspace page like 10 times a minute looking for new page views. =P


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn my right foot hurts a little.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Life Sucks.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't find an avatar that I like. I will just have to keep a marginally unsatisfying image below my screen name... just so I'll stop switching all the time.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't decide if I should have another beer.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I just splurged on a $350 computer chair. No more back pain!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results." 

This is so true, I'm such an idiot...why should I expect anything different when I just ****ed myself in the *** again?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Drella said:


> I can't find an avatar that I like. I will just have to keep a marginally unsatisfying image below my screen name... just so I'll stop switching all the time.


I liked the scene from Happiness the best, with the doctor in the park.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sean88 said:


> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so pathetic, I check my email every 3 minutes.
> ...


Sigh, I do that too when I think my bf will write to me, since he does it around the same time every day. That's something I'm never going to admit to him.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

nesteroff said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find an avatar that I like. I will just have to keep a marginally unsatisfying image below my screen name... just so I'll stop switching all the time.
> ...


The shootout scene, Drella had that and I missed it? Lame, I wanted that at some point.

Anyway, I looked in a compartment of my bag I take to university and found this letter I wrote to my old shrink like a year and a half ago. It was the most embarrassing and emoriffic thing ever, telling her I needed to get on meds to get out of the ocean of sh*t I was in, and talking in detail about this girl I was in love with.

The fact that I've been carrying this around for so long, leaving my bag unattended at parties, and that at any point I could've had it searched at work, is just...****.

I am going into cardiac arrest.

How could I be so unbelievably stupid? I need R. Lee Ermey to follow me around screaming insults at me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i hope this coffee peps me up.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another 100


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> > Drella said:
> ...


Yes, I stopped using it because I assumed that most people wouldn't get it, and they would see me as a spree-killing lunatic. Anyway, I'll put those feelings aside, and use it in the hopes of pissing off Vincenzo.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I think I ate too much :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the pain is back


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

~burps~


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Everything i'm thinking about is either illegal or degrading.

Lord knows i'm trying.....*sighs*


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am going to get off my computer right now and budget my time for tomorrow. I want to get some time in on other things; I have spent WAYYYYY TOOOOO MUCHHHHH time on this puter today!!! 

That is right after I check a few posts..... :stu


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Graduation ceremony is in two days... :afr


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> Yes, I stopped using it because I assumed that most people wouldn't get it, and they would see me as a spree-killing lunatic. Anyway, I'll put those feelings aside, and use it in the hopes of pissing off Vincenzo.


I was infuriated, but I probably used it on MSN too many times to really allow me to use it here for fear of someone seeing it and associating it with me. Stansfield should stay nontheless.

I like how at the gym, I am a pathetic ***** with an enormous gaping vagina. If I'm in there with one other person, I can't bear the thought of them hearing my sighs and grunts as I reach failure, so I just leave. Pathetic.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

So glad I don't have to go to the job tomorrow :boogie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so sick of random people yelling at me. This is why I stay indoors; what a bunch of podunk cretins. They should have better things to do.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.tagged.com/video_player.html ... d=20542629


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

"Anxiety is the handmaiden of creativity"


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow..i almost lost my virginity today. I feel kinda weird now... 

What a nice guy he was..i'm stupid for giving him the wrong number....

I hope i get that job...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am so tired of feeling so up and down.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i knew i shouldnt have drank


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Myspace is WAY too slow at work. The man is trying to hold me down.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

She was only 7. Didn't even get a chance to live yet.

Life isn't fair


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Would you rather eat a cat or have a pig for a pet?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I saw a dead man on the side of the interstate today. His motorcycle flipped into the ditch. He was ejected, and landed on the border between the grass and the pavement. I recalled the ambulance that rushed past me moments before. It reappeared on the side of the road, and I saw it as I entered the curve before actually approaching the scene. I didn't see the people standing in the far right lane until I was a few feet from them, and by then I had to quickly merge onto the middle lane to avoid hitting them. Traffic kept moving as though nothing had happened at all.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

good god, stop complimenting me. i want to shrivel up and tell you you're stupid.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Mercurochrome said:


> Would you rather eat a cat or have a pig for a pet?


Definitely a pig for a pet! :banana

If he wants to stay close, he has to at least be there to talk on the phone. What are we supposed to have without that, a psychic relationship? An imaginary relationship? Sometimes I think that's all it is. I must be out of my mind! One things certain, I'm definitely not making THAT mistake again.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm responsible for 18% of posts so far in May. Does this prove I have no life?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My brain wants to pound itself out through my temples.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



UltraShy said:


> I'm responsible for 18% of posts so far in May. Does this prove I have no life?


I'm responsible for 10%...I guess I have about half a life?? :um

Actually sounds about right :fall


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I should not have eaten that doughnut. My thighs may never recover from the residual fat depositing as I type this.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

With gas now at $3.59 will the rate of arson go down?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I fear the future.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Scrub Ducky said:


> She was only 7. Didn't even get a chance to live yet.
> 
> Life isn't fair


Thats really sad ducky.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for caring Andy. But yeah, I got really down about it even though I didn't know her or her family. rip...


Random thought : I did good during the introduction. I even made the class laugh.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I truly hate life


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish people would stop staring at me.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Why is it that early birds are treated as though they are superior to night owls?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I can't get my hopes up about this job because I might not get it or it might not be the best job for me....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

$23 for a medium pizza


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My random thoughts are too random even to post here :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am _so_ ****ing bored.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really should dye my hair again. I'm thinking blonde again, because I want to send across the right message. And that message is: I'm cheap. I can't pull off looking dignified and refined as a blonde, unlike what seems the majority of women. Prisoners on work release used to whistle and "woo" at me as a blonde, and that was _hilarious_; I quite enjoyed that.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you ever wonder if... if Wilford Brimley has a secret money heap hidden under his moustache? Wait, of course not. Of course you don't. What the hell kind of question was that?
Just talking to myself here in the random thoughts thread.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh joy looks like I'm in for some intensive Public Speaking fun lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I can't get my hopes up about this job because I might not get it or it might not be the best job for me....


Good luck! Hope it works out.



carry said:


> Oh joy looks like I'm in for some intensive Public Speaking fun lol


:hug


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

In my exam this morning, an obese woman was sitting in front of me with trousers so low slung I could almost see her anus. It was one of those situations where no matter how disgusting it was, I simply could not look away.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

It's a done deal, my dear boy... it's a done deal...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another malicious thread bites the dust


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm tired, yet I can't and don't want to sleep. I'm bored, but I don't feel like doing anything.

This is quite the conundrum.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've been such a lazy bum lately. Don't know how I'm gonna be able to get into school mode for summer school. Slacking is nice.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I slack even during school :b

What's the difference between male and female bikes? I'm not sure that where the bar is placed on its frame has any purpose...besides, wouldn't the female model suit men better? If men fall forward from their seats on a woman's bike then they won't hurt their junk.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I gotta regroup & go outside tomorrow. Can't keep staying inside.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Noca said:


> another malicious thread bites the dust


Was it directed at me? I have reason to believe I'm being watched by someone when I use this forum.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm just worthless.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Shauna said:


> I'm just worthless.


 :hug


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, **** me, I wish people would stop calling my phone. Two weeks from now when I call him back, I will sound like a babbling, incoherent moron.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> Oh, **** me, I wish people would stop calling my phone. Two weeks from now when I call him back, I will sound like a babbling, incoherent moron.


leave your phone off the hook :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Noca said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, **** me, I wish people would stop calling my phone. Two weeks from now when I call him back, I will sound like a babbling, incoherent moron.
> ...


haha it's a cell phone. I always have it go straight to voice mail.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Vincenzo said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > another malicious thread bites the dust
> ...


I wasn't just being paranoid when I said this, I have a pretty good basis for my assumption. Anyone?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Vincenzo said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


the thread had nothing to do with you in anyway


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


I haven't seen anything directed at you, and I'm here, like, all day.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I got six of these:









Oleanders with pink blooms with a hint of orange
I can't wait to plant 'em! 

I WUV PLANTS!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Positive thinking is the cure.............and my *** is a typewriter.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

He said to me, "I'll do her in this room, and you can watch from in there." 
Then I remembered that he was talking about _testing_, and a wave of disappointment fell over me like an Asian tsunami.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I finally am going to watch "Secretary" tonight.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Penny said:


> I finally am going to watch "Secretary" tonight.


You'll want to go to a riding store and purchase a saddle afterwards. I guarantee it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Drella said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > I finally am going to watch "Secretary" tonight.
> ...


Hmmm I am sure I will know what that means later tonight. :yes


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

God: thank you. thank you. thank you.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Drella said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > I finally am going to watch "Secretary" tonight.
> ...


I will pick up a carrot on my way. :b :lol


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

My fantasy is to be with America Ferraro. I would not mind it if she were wearing her Ugly Betty makeup/costume.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I lifted a heavy object incorrectly earlier and screwed my back up. Will someone rub it for me?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I would offer to Njodis but my hands blew off in a freak storm. Dammit! I could use my feet......?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Njodis said:


> I lifted a heavy object incorrectly earlier and screwed my back up. Will someone rub it for me?


Ok! please remove your clothing


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

A skinny guy like me should not have puffy nippled bouncing tits! :mum


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Manic Mania Marches Movingly up the Mountain of my Mind!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sick of life. Nothing is ever going to change.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why the censorship?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im getting the silent treatment now ha..


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



justlistening said:


> A skinny guy like me should not have puffy nippled bouncing tits! :mum


hahahaha. Stop it, you're turning me on.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Today is a good day!!!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie 

My son is visiting for the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He arrives today!!!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I gotta get me one (or more) of these sex dolls:












> Unfinished sex doll heads are pictured at Orient Industry's factory in Tokyo, May 23, 2007. Orient Industry makes sex dolls to order with a variety of bodies, faces and hairstyles that cost from 140,000 yen (US$1,150) for a basic model to 650,000 yen (US$5,400) for models with realistic latex skin and internal metal skeletons.


Internal metal skeletons! :yes


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

This car will be the end of me, dammit!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

less than perfect sucks


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Thyromax


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Should I go on a road trip by myself, or not...go....or not? 

I have the car and the time. 

To go....or not to go?

But that is not the real question...it's where?

The desert....the mountains...or the sea? Or all three?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



nesteroff said:


> Should I go on a road trip by myself, or not...go....or not?
> 
> I have the car and the time.
> 
> ...


you got a car that can drive on water?? cool


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

My car can also tunnel through mountains.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why are there so many morons in the world? And why do they always seem headed in my direction?


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, cowlicks are attractive! :yes


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I feel so much sadness


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I literally show up a month early for my therapy appt.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I need to find a rock to climb under.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It's 4pm on a Friday, and I don't have any pants on.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My Abel Ferrara collection just came in today. I think I'll start with "Bad Lieutenant" tonight. If I remember correctly, Keitel gets naked. I will soon find out if that's a good thing or not. I'm leaning towards _not_. Regardless, he is a total badass in this movie, so that will be engaging in itself.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe i can pass Karl this month


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> It's 4pm on a Friday, and I don't have any pants on.


 :haha

Thank you for that. :b


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The unreal never lived.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> maybe i can pass Karl this month


Not gonna happen, Keith.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

my god, for the first time evar my feet & KNEE CAPS are sunburnt.. wtf... Burnt knees.... Burnt mother ****ing knees..!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ How does she burn in Antarctica?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > maybe i can pass Karl this month
> ...


 :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Am I in hell? Have I gone _straight_ to hell?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella said:


> Am I in hell? Have I gone _straight_ to hell?


No. I'm already there and I don't see you.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, I'm there alright. I'm hiding underneath one of Liberace's giant, rhinestone encrusted fat rolls. Look closer.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Drella said:


> Oh, I'm there alright. I'm hiding underneath one of Liberace's giant, rhinestone encrusted fat rolls. Look closer.


Liberace was not fat


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

life is pain


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy **** do I ever hate using the phone.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

The end of the line...
There's nothing else left now.
It's done.
Game over.
End.

*presses the reset button


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> The end of the line...
> There's nothing else left now.
> It's done.
> Game over.
> ...


Oh, don't I wish.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Must come up with random thoughts to boost post count.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



UltraShy said:


> Must come up with random thoughts to boost post count.


Why don't you just post the welcome sign in the introductions section 100 times a day? Although, I guess you would start posting them in the same threads over and over, and that might look strange. Yeah, the random thoughts thread is a good way to do it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sleep sleep and more sleep


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Good luck Melissa.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the people on the show cops are so stupid


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Aw, ****.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



nesteroff said:


> Why don't you just post the welcome sign in the introductions section 100 times a day?


I would if 100 new pople joined & posted a day. Everybody gets that welcome sign from me, but only once.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> the people on the show cops are so stupid


The cops or the criminals? :con


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

God swallowing big vitamin pills is a pain. I'm gonna try again. This time I split the damned pill in half with a fork. Here I go! Horrible taste of metal be damned!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh god that was awful, and half a pill still remains! Ugh, that's enough.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Gas now costs more than cheap beer. Almost makes you want to get drunk to forget this depressing fact, but it's too expensive to drive to a liquor store.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank God I see the shrink Wednesday. I'm gonna stress how much I can't cope with life.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> God swallowing big vitamin pills is a pain. I'm gonna try again. This time I split the damned pill in half with a fork. Here I go! Horrible taste of metal be damned!


Gross. I hate that taste. I find it hard to swallow big pills too, sometimes it's not so bad. I'd have to take it with some juice and just hurry up and swallow, shutting off my taste buds.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why did I bother getting out of bed today? Life would be so much better if I were comatose... or less of an idiot.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I feel hurt yet again. But, I was stupid. Interest really never was mutual. I've known this for a while. But it's so hard to get over. Hell I even saw this coming. I want to get over it. But, I keep getting stung, hard.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why do I find Drella so strangely appealing? Is it because she's very odd, just as I'm odd, though odd in a different sort of way. Seems very smart too.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

She's mine, back off! :b 

Yes, she's smart and intriguing and funny and she probably feels weird when I say those things, but I can't help it anyway.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I just had an idea for a children's book: "See Dick Shoot His Hunting Buddy", which would teach both reading and gun safety at the same time.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I think you're onto something, giving tips on how to not shoot your friend.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Why did I have to take a nap today? Now it's going to 1AM, and I'm not even tired...


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I gotta get out of here...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ goodbye


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Too many naps this weekend....I need to go outside!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Too many naps this weekend....I need to go outside!


What's the weather forecast in Cincinnati?

I don't know why they had to have an open container of hundreds of dying crawfish at the grocery store today. Was it to send vegetarians like me into premature cardiac arrest?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How the hell did I stay online for a full 14 hours from last night till this morning? Then I couldn't sleep, so here I am yet again.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sunshine lollipop and rainbows too


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"psychedelic" - now that I think about it I really like that word.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Damn you, Paul Newman! 

With your salad dressings and smug, unaffected smile.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

usually depression, but I'm coping, coping real well, i tell you :rain


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Damn him. Who would've guessed that him doing something so trivial as that would make me want to cry.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

unsure said:


> usually depression, but I'm coping, coping real well, i tell you :rain


 :hug


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm at work and totally brain dead. Why can't this night be over already...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love my 20 yr old son. I am a very lucky woman.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nesteroff said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > Too many naps this weekend....I need to go outside!
> ...


Monday 5/27....Partly cloudy in the morning, mostly cloudy in the afternoon, with increasing chance of thunderstorms as the day progresses...high 82F/26c


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You ever just feel like you're in the Twilight Zone? So surreal...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Only one beer and I'm feeling a bit intoxicated.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not going to let stupid **** bother me today. My hatred grows stronger, but I'll let it go.

...so glad it's almost time to leave work.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Ugh, my stomach hurts. Why did I eat so much yesterday? It's because I have no self control


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

starting my computer is like trying to start an old toyota


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am becoming a coffeeaholic. :hyper :cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to step away from the computer now. :lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am going to step away from the computer now. :lol


If only that was so easy for me...

I've done 170 pages in three weeks! :eyes

I slept a solid sleep last night for the first time in more than a month...
Then I wake up with a headache and I hate the world for being so cruel.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

Is it pathetic that it's nearly 2:30 on a Monday afternoon, and I'm the only person in my house that's awake?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

omg its taken my insurance company all day to give me a quote and im still waiting, talk about service!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca is spoiled. I had to drive crap when I was his age. :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DSL = Damn Slow Line. Get moving! :mum


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



UltraShy said:


> DSL = Damn Slow Line.


DSL = [whoops, censored, nevermind]

I hate sweaty underware. :mum

If my calculations are correct, well over 1 trillion sperms have died from my own hand.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bad picture!

It is TOO CLOUDY! If it is going to rain, rain! But gosh sakes, don't leave me in suspense! :fall


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Inturmal said:


> I hate sweaty underware. :mum


I've avoided that problem by not wearing any for over 25 years. Let my equipment be FREE! This libertarian truly believes in freedom of all kinds. :lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > I hate sweaty underware. :mum
> ...


 uke let my equipment be DIRTY! :evil



FreeSoul said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to step away from the computer now. :lol
> ...


What are you doing, man, writing a novel?! Is so, that is some very impressive productivity!

...On the road again
Just can't wait to get on the road again
The life I love is makin' music with (myself)
And I can't wait to get on the road again

bye bye! (for a few days!! )


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

oh, dammit. I can't fix "underwear" now that it's been quoted. 
I've gone free a few times before. One time, the zipper _almost_ got me. Not fun.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> oh, dammit. I can't fix "underwear"


Hah, now you know how I feel all the time. And I do mean _all_ the time. Spelling errors follow me like a stench cloud probably follows Tom Sizemore.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Every aspect of my life has sort of hit rock bottom because I am human cancer. Sometimes I wish that every person I know would die in unison so I could kill myself without leaving behind an enormous sh*tstorm. And by sometimes I mean all the time.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I hate fine-tuning my fake orgasm face in front of the mirror.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Suicidal ideation is back in full force for two days now, and all i can do is tough it out once again like i have for the last 17 years..but one day it might win cause im just worn out fighting it all the time...this ****ty disease is relentless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime! :yawn


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

my eyes are acting funny =l


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I herd u liek mudkips.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

The pain and jealousy I feel is horrible. I need to get over her.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I need to simplify my investment portfolio, but I can't figure out what the hell to do as it's a complicated mess & I'm the most indecisive man alive.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Today: I woke up, felt like sh*t. I ate, felt like sh*t. Posting this, I feel like sh*t.

Damn infatuation.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to go to city hall to drop off a property tax payment. Gotta make sure they have more money to waste.

What shoud I eat today? Go out to Applebee's using a gift card I've got or have liquid diet of a bottle of wine?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I hate my new hair color. :mum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I could stop drinking these Dr. Peppers. I typically stick to the diets, and I'm fine. My family cooked out and we have two full cases of cherry vanilla Dr. Pepper left over, so I can't escape them now. I go through severe withdrawal if I don't drink at least two caffeinated beverages a day. Unfortunately, these high calorie b**tards are all I've been consuming to fulfill my needs.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I like driving. Driving gets my mind off stuff, like that infatuation I have. Interesting...


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I need to stop spending so much time posting on this site besides the SAS part. It just feels so nice to throw my opinions out there and not become extremely anxious at feedback. Oh what a conundrum.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

@#%$in' uterus


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

RE: Morrowind: Corprus disease is a lot like leprosy it seems.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

**** this ****.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like I should keep my opinion to myself.

and why must I always get "page is taking too long to respond" errors right after I log into friends? crickey


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if Jesus ever did crack a smile......


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

OMG I feel wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too drunk right now....................


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> The pain and jealousy I feel is horrible. I need to get over her.


Ahh, now I know how to make myself forget and move on.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Dolphins are just gay sharks.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Interesting point of view there.

OMG, I hate having to interview a parent of a child who was in a motor vehicle accident. We shouldn't have to do that **** anyway. It makes me so uncomfortable. Imagine your kid was just in a wreck, you're in the ER and here I come with all kinds of papers to fill out and questions. I'd want to strangle someone. I try to avoid 'em, but the higher ups are always questioning me.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank God the parents were nice and cooperative, otherwise, I would've left.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Today I just feel like crawling in bed and crying.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

ughh...i dont feel like doing it. ill get it done eventually.



Penny said:


> Today I just feel like crawling in bed and crying.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate doing this. My anxiety makes it difficult for me to get anything done, and I appear to be an incompetent, lazy moron in the eyes of everyone there. I wish I could quit. I don't think I can handle it much longer. I just keep telling myself that it looks good on applications. My stomach is already in knots, and I don't leave for another hour.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

My hunger is insatiable today. I've eaten enough food today to feed a family of 4 for 2 days.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really hate having to leave messages on my friend's cell phone. :afr


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I could ****ing sleep from time to time


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Bearded dogs are seriously underrated in todays culture.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Someone on this forum happens to live extremely(!) close and is now making small talk to me! :shock 

OK ... so I need a dentist, a dead body, a crashable car, a fake moustache and someone who can get me a new SAS-identity.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



justlistening said:


> someone who can get me a new SAS-identity.


Well, you know, "Drella's_Rock_Follies" is still surprisingly available. :b 
You could always hide in my basement. I would feed you once every week (corn, always corn), and, to sleep in, I would provide you with a dilapidated womb chair I bought on eBay. Mind the various broken doll heads and mannequinn torsos. Just something to think about.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Must... noo... damn... infatuation. go away...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish he knew exactly how I felt...but I will never ever be able to tell him.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

The A/C in my car refuses to work while the sun is up. Only when the sun is down will it come on.
It is tormenting me. Make it stop.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Why do i have to analyse everything? Well, not everything, but most things. Hmmmmm...... not most things, just everything that enters the path of my train of thought. Who the hell is driving this train anyhow? Where is it heading? The ticket prices are extortionate! The passengers inhospitable. I guess it beats riding on the train of consequences.

Taxi!!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

http://community.livejournal.com/ohnoth ... 16538.html

Gotta love rockstars who get with chicks you are young enough to be their daughters

I'm just jealous. Well, I wouldn't wanna be knocked up though.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome, the zipper of my favorite hoodie appears to have ****ing MELTED in the dryer.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I smell like bugspray


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

An hour on the treadmill....damn I need a shower!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****... my brain is on fire and about to explode. I hope it does.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

And the wheel turns again.

Damn infatuation. Damn jealousy.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

*Why is it soo damn hot outside...i can't stand it*

*i hope i survive at this new job*

*i need to start studying for my drivers permit on Monday*


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Dogs have 8 nipples, how sexy is that?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Fortuna fortes adiuvat


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm feeling a little better. Whew.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Bored out of my mind!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I didn't have any work to do. I hate obligations.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Tea is for mugs.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

My Hamster, Dozer, died this morning. Cause of death: cannibalism at the hands/paws of its sister Pappi. Plan of Action: Set Pappi free in the wild somewhere.

I don't suppose anyone wants a hamster cage? Its one of those Rotostaks with multiple layers, a wheel and various accessories.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I had a hamster that did that. One day i woke up and found one of my hamsters headless with a bit of his spine sticking out where his head once was. it was sickening to say the least.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Ewwwwww..... well, Dozer had no eyes and his neck looked ripped open. RIP.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You're creeping me out these days...and making me laugh while doing so.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My last two posts had to do with peeing my pants.


Okay, now my last three.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if the booze and smokes will kill me...slowly but surely..or if its propaganda..the truth it seems I won't accept


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

We're ok... for now...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

how long can a headache possibly last


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm still thinking about that cowboy on 'So You Think You Can Dance'.
It looked like he was about to do some country dancin', but he broke out with hip-hop and danced to "Walk It Out". It was sexy as hell and so random.

The singer of Gym Class Heroes makes me think naughty thoughts.
Maybe I'm just horny.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't sleep. I can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I always love the mornings.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

One day......... one day.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

So my car is unusable for the time being. All it's drive belts are coming apart and it is unsafe to drive. All of them need to be replaced and that is a job... that I don't have time for right now.
But my A/C is working again...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Shall I stay up and watch Ugly Betty or not?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I think i sprained my wrist. Thats gonna hurt when i'm drumming and strumming come Monday night! Yikes!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Los?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Stayed up, watched Ugly Betty, regret it now.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

What compels people to park so close to your car that you have to become a gymnast or a yoga master just to get in your car?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

My friend is sad.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

man did i pick the WRONG time to ask her out


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I feel inspired. Soon i will feel expired. Bah, bumhug!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Bah.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Bumhug!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I bought a new facial cream a few days ago, and it is apparently _really_ effective at pulling out impurities. It successfully brought all of the crap to the surface of my face, and right now I have a series of what appear to be herpes blisters across my jawline that simply will not dissipate. I am turning into a monster. When you combine bumps the size of baby's heads on my face with the manginess of my current hairstyle, I look like a drug addicted suicide bomber. Not really the best look for me. Maybe if I throw on a pair of tight sweat pants people will think I'm Gary Busey. Luckily, my skin will calm down quickly, and it will all be over.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Will I feel better after this bottle of wine? Must finish it as champagne goes flat.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Champagne for breakfast? A wonderful idea but wouldn't real pagne be better?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Just watched some SA related youtube videos. Much respect to those who posted. Really inspirational for the rest of us schmucks!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

About to leave work. YAY!!!!!
I'm glad I have the weekend off.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Gay Pride parade today. The dayton skinheads are supposed to be protsting it. Should be interesting.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Gay Pride parade today. The dayton skinheads are supposed to be protsting it. Should be interesting.


If you're going, watch yourself, late last night I was watching some program where the "skinheads" were protesting, how things got out of control..It was horrendous. I understand Freedom of speech, but damn, this usually takes on violence.

My Mommy ( :afr ) usually finds a reason to come and visit me when she knows they'll be on campus, it gets my dandar up, she knows I would end up in jail or hurt. Gosh, I sound 20 in this paragraph;-)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's supposed to be a small group. The police will also be present and the SHs aren't allowed onto the square. 

Question:If at a summer camp, a counselor in training is a C.I.T. would a skinhead in training be a S.H.I.T.?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> It's supposed to be a small group. The police will also be present and the SHs aren't allowed onto the square.
> 
> Question:If at a summer camp, a counselor in training is a C.I.T. would a skinhead in training be a S.H.I.T.?


BE CAREFUL Don!!! :kiss


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My computer blew up. onto the next one.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Why, why, why can't I just learn to keep my mouth shut... :rain


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

My dilemma: shave my Stanley Cup/NBA Finals beard, and risk jinxing the games; or keep it, and take my chances that her mother thinks I look like something that walked in off of the street?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jack's Smirking Revenge said:


> My dilemma: shave my Stanley Cup/NBA Finals beard, and risk jinxing the games; or keep it, and take my chances that her mother thinks I look like something that walked in off of the street?


Leave the beard but trim the edges into nice lines. Don't be all raggedy looking. Trim along the jawline and make sure the cheeks are even. never let it grow more than an eighth of an inch.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The skinheads were there. About 10 of them. The police were also present. About 30 of them. No problems ensued.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> The skinheads were there. About 10 of them. The police were also present. About 30 of them. No problems ensued.


Good. Maybe I watch too much news, but I've seen where they had to call in the national guard, and this is their right....


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Jack's Smirking Revenge said:
> 
> 
> > My dilemma: shave my Stanley Cup/NBA Finals beard, and risk jinxing the games; or keep it, and take my chances that her mother thinks I look like something that walked in off of the street?
> ...


thanks for the advice. I'll trim it in a little bit, it really isnt too long, minus whats on the chin, it just looks scruffy looking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Will I shave today at all? :lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm having one of those days where it is impossible for me to form a coherent thought.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel lazy.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wasn't invited! :boogie 

He asked everyone else right in front of me, but would not even acknowledge me! :banana


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn its still hot and its almost 10.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I will be unemployed probably for the rest of my life.

I got turned down for a job at f*cking _Starbucks_... again. This is humiliating. Someone please shoot me.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't be stupid, don't be stupid.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Bored. Bored. Bored. Bored. Bored. Bored. Boring. Boring.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Note to self: if one decides to date a softball player, prepare to develop a sudden love for the Women's College World Series.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm going to be a better friend.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Malcontent.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Wet blurry vision....


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

A new effort. I won't let anyone down. Friends.... Yes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am a waste of humanity and a total failure. I'm fairly convinced that everything I do henceforth will be absolutely wrong, and because of this, I will end up living under a bridge with a flaming trash barrel.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2:30pm already?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I suck at life. Ah well, at least I got a great workout in and a soothing shower. Now I'm sleepy and will drift off listening to Elliott Smith...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

IT BETTER NOT RAIN!!!!!! :mum


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

lol...we enjoy watching MXC waaayyy too much... :banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like the rain but I dont like driving in it with a broken windshield wiper.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

there goes the weekend...(sigh).. another work week ahead of me....


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Today sucked so bad and nothing even happened. I'm going to bed.

have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

aw. :/

goddamnit.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why do I even bother with Ebay??? More trouble than its worth....


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't believe I just edited my last post to change the layout.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm tired of this sh*t!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rainy days and Mondays always get me down....well this Monday is supposed to be a rainy day, so where's that going to get me!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

IIIIIIIII...

... don't know anymore...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Rainy days and Mondays always get me down....well this Monday is supposed to be a rainy day, so where's that going to get me!


Two negatives equal a positive


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

OMG!! I had a big black spot for months not between the front of my teeth.. well I thought it was a cavity but today I took a needle and scratched at it and it completely came off!! I am soo happy! I need to floss more =)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Woah I'm shaky.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I seriously can't believe that the student who has given my professor so many problems this quarter decided to plagiarize her final exam directly from the textbook! My fellow TA and I needed to grade it together and then take it to the department head, so that he can sign off that we graded it fairly. After all of the trouble she's caused, she just flunked the class. Way to go, winner!!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Of COURSE, I pick 2 days before finals to have a self-confidence crash.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i still havent found what im looking for...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Woah woah. Breathe...


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

A rebuttal to my first: never mind...confidence back!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a mess of results to look through, and come up with a report by 11:30am tomorrow, FOLLOWING the Tuesday AM 9:30 - 10:30 meeting .

I need to go run!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, there goes my diet and any feelings of self confidence I may have had. The Woman just _had_ to bring cake home. I can't control myself when there's cake around! I had to eat a piece... and there was probably 800 calories in that one small slice. I can't eat at all tomorrow. I'll just have a giant jug of water, and maybe a few of my own fingernails to chew on.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

there's nothing worse than a steamy soggy bathroom on a hot summer's day, or any day probably.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ugh, I know. I need to figure out a life plan. I'm too much of a coward to end it all so I guess I need to see what the hell I'm doing with myself. I can't be stuck at this stupid hospital forever. I'm lucky I have a job with all the unemployment going on, but I'm hanging on by a thread here.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



dosmuski said:


> there's nothing worse than a steamy soggy bathroom on a hot summer's day, or any day probably.


It depends on who you're with.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Klaus Nomi was such a weird guy. I guess maybe the fact that I love him may actually make me weirder; I don't know.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Drugs are bad, especially when your sold complete crap!!!!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

That was one big vitamin.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blah blah ****ing blah :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

1 month and im off to blue water and palm trees


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Bison stew is tasty over mashed taters, but tomorrow, I'm having the pasta.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I hate when I tell people I'm on Prozac or any kind of med and they go "I don't think that's a good idea" or "That's not the answer." It just annoys me. Let me find out if it works for _me_ ok?! Without your ****ing judgement.

My coworker was saying how thin I look, leave me alone. "How much are you planning on losing?" As much as I want dammit. I don't have a plan, I've just been working out everyday. She says I look good, but I don't like when people comment on my weight at all. When I had gained some weight in the past, naturally people were commenting about that too. Either way, someone's going to have something to say.

...and what's up with these chicks in these rap videos with the small waists and the huge ***, it seems abnormal. How are these women made like that?! I love looking at them, but it frustrates me. If I have a small waist, I have a small everything else, a model figure. I don't have much junk in the trunk. Not that I want a lot anyway, but it just amazes me...


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Now I study my grammar book after I wrote everything... geez.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

One of those nights when I'm tired and should probably go to sleep, yet I don't want to. Maybe I'll just lay in bed and listen to music for a while. That's the ticket.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My head hurts... I wish I could sleep... I wish everyone would leave me alone...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Dear God, boredom is a *****.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

how many godam glasses of water am I going to spill today -_-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need a lobotomy.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think I'm going to throw my computer out of my window, and send it crashing onto the pavement. That'll teach it. That's what you get for f**king up, you personified thinking device. Not on my watch you don't!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Drella said:


> I think I'm going to throw my computer out of my window, and send it crashing onto the pavement. That'll teach it. That's what you get for f**king up, you personified thinking device. Not on my watch you don't!


personally, I'd prefer the blunt pleasure of putting an axe through the computer myself...it's so much funner when you actually cause the destruction with your hands!

As for my thought, 6 days till TUESDAY!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Eat poo and die...... drink wee and live!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder if I am even capable of being normal......


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am the sweatiest woman alive right now. A baby could use my arm as a crude "Slip 'N Slide."


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:mushy


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I just wish the hurt inside would go away. :rain


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> I just wish the hurt inside would go away. :rain


 :hug


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I wish guys weren't so weird and full of games.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I hate parties so much. My house is full of high school kids right now, and I'm unable to leave my room and don't have the means to go out. The sound of fun and laughter is making me kind of angry.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

...so much funner...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

During the full moon I often like to pounce on, attack and kill different species of the plant kingdom, and then greedily drink their life blood.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Women's College World Series and Stanley Cup are over...time to shave my playoff beard!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Tasha's avatar looks cool.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

maybe I'm better off getting fired........quick edit, hell yeah nice avatar tasha...lol maybe I should say, "you can't fire me cause I quit!"


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> I just wish the hurt inside would go away. :rain


 :hug :kiss


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

joe81 said:


> *maybe I'm better off getting fired*........quick edit, hell yeah nice avatar tasha...lol maybe I should say, "you can't fire me cause I quit!"


I feel that way sometimes.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Strange Religion said:


> Tasha's avatar looks cool.





joe81 said:


> maybe I'm better off getting fired........quick edit, hell yeah nice avatar tasha...lol maybe I should say, "you can't fire me cause I quit!"


thanks guys!!!!it's nice to see fans of his here. His music still sings to my heart and I will always cherish his music till the very last day of my life. :heart


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i hate misunderstandings...if i say what i feel then i get the cold shoulder.wtf?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Life is just a bowl of cherries...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

carry said:


> Life is just a bowl of cherries...


is that cause they got pits?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

It's official. I'm quiting Paxil CR. Now I can get my insane libido back. :evil


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

****, I've been here before... It's hard to tell where the path leads when you walk with your head down... I'm going in circles.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Qolselanu said:


> It's official. I'm quiting Paxil CR. Now I can get my insane libido back. :evil


good luck with the brain zaps


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Why can't I find my pills?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ask not for whom the bell tolls...it tolls for thee.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

purpleice, your avatar scares the **** out of me


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Paris used a "get out of jail free" card that she stole from a monopoly game


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

--> this is _not_ cool. goddammit.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It would be sweet to sleep for 10 years straight. Not a coma, though, because I'd want to at least be able to have dreams. People in comas don't have dreams, right?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nirvana's music brought me through some rough patches of life.....As I get closer to his ending age, It hits me on how young it all was and how soon it ended. Maybe thats how life and death in general is felt.......reality escapes me sometimes.....


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

carry said:


> Life is just a bowl of cherries...


 :lol

I think that stoplight had a camera above it. I'm gonna be getting a ticket soon. :mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

For some reason, I'm not feeling too bad today.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

It's stupid and it's crazy and it might be some sort of Oedipal thing (heaven forbid), but it seems like that no matter what I do, and no matter what he and everyone else says, and no matter how much I know he feels, it always feels, to me, like I'm failing my dad in some way.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wheres lonelioness?


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm so glad it's Friday


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Is there a way to turn off all feeling permanently?

Ah hell, baby flees just hatched in my room!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

he better go out tonight


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate buying things, because I can never decide which items I want to order.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm on early today and you're not here.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

How did the cat get so fat?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"I don't give a ****", that's my attitude thus far.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I did pretty good today...very little anxiety!!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Penny said:


> I did pretty good today...very little anxiety!!


Cool 

Quiero algo mas.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A headache (cephalalgia in medical terminology) is a condition of pain in the head; sometimes neck or upper back pain may also be interpreted as a headache. It ranks amongst the most common local pain complaints.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why am I on the computer when I should be going to bed???

FIRST DAY OF CLASS TOMORROW!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i think I just lost a good friend because of my insecurities. i wish i was unconscious right now.

and not only that I owe someone an email and they probably think i'm a rude b*itch for not getting back to them.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Penny said:


> Why am I on the computer when I should be going to bed???
> 
> FIRST DAY OF CLASS TOMORROW!!!!!!


Oh no, I can't sleep at this time...I'll be paying for it later.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im hungry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm tired, but the day is TOO nice!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

where is my lighter


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Where the **** is Ringo?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Go to a party, be mildly entertained, leave, go to another party, be nervous as all yet still collected and slick, leave, pay a visit to a special someone at the carnival, try to win a prize, fail miserably, leave dejectedly.

I plan my life around feelings, not plans.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I want to disappear.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I hope I can get with the girl I like. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Paint sprayers can really make a mess. I have little, tiny white dots all over. If it's nice tomorrow morning they may turn gray.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

we hate our uncle so much...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ouch, this headache is really ****ing hurting.

Someone beat me with a baseball bat please.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Everything is ok... everything is ok...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why is Jack's real name Alex? :con


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why do i always get sick?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I CANNOT GET THIS NEW WATCH OFF MY WRIST!!!!!!!! :mum :mum 

I have never felt more retarded than I do right now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

we miss kenny and timmy and ee. <3


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tacos tacos tacos I want more tacos!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

wishing on an imaginary star


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Bluntly put, today was one of the greatest days of my life


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

god i love her so much!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Time for a chocolate overload


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

carry said:


> Time for a chocolate overload


Oooo, can I join you?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My eyes hurt like a *****. Need to find something other than sitting in front of my comp for hours on end to entertain myself.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I had such a long day yesterday, but I'm proud of my accomplishments...and had sushi for dinner, yum yum.
I was dead tired after everything, but made it to work.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think its time to order pizza


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

mmmmmmm pizza...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it's time to get myself out of this hole.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

fuk cant they make up their god dam minds already?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My head hurtsssssssssssss :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why do I get tired every ****ing day?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



libbyberk83 said:


> Why do I get tired every @#%$ day?


I dunno, the same thing happens to me, too. I try to fight it off, but I usually end up falling unconscious because of it. It kinda sucks.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am tired today too....but I know why....a little too much of a good thing last night....


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Reflexes are up.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate that I have to speak in front of people tomorrow. Hopefully, I won't ask to speak to "Traci Lords" tomorrow. That's what I always call the woman.. three times it's happened. Thankfully, her secretary is an elderly woman who has no idea who that is.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

My mother is a fish


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

my mind is a blank slate


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's harder and harder to get up for work, but I'm here.
Couldn't watch the finale of the Sopranos because of it so I'll have to catch it another day. I'll also have to avoid the media or anything that could spoil it for me...can't even listen to Howard Stern in the morning, I'm sure they're going to say something. Dammit!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

If I could get the guts to sing this to her, I would! Stupid Earth Angel and its stupid catchiness!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is WAAAAAAAAYYYYYY past my bedtime .


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ugh, I can't wait to go home...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im sooo out of it right now......


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm FRUSTRATED!!! :mum

Haven't drunk ANY alcohol for 58 days now and I want it to stop ...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

my computer is dying.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

For f**k's sake, I ran into the elevator molester _again_ this morning. I'm not exactly the most alluring broad on the planet, so what's the deal?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Only Hugh can prevent florist fryars.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My brain is on fire. I need a real job. :fall


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

My workplace has no elevators and thus I will never be an elevator molestor unless I quit or get fired. Confound it all!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Elevator molesters are not simply confined to elevators. Just wait and see, you'll be strolling through town one day, and then BAM! He will creep up behind you and release his mouth condensation all over the back of your neck.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

This humidity is killing me


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dude...my signature's gone. I ALREADY had to change my name, what'd I do THIS time?!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I was just accepted for a very high paying position at... oh ****, I was dreaming again.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I never knew that Protopage, Yahoo!, Googlebot, askjeeves have SA.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



SilentProphet said:


> I never knew that Protopage, Yahoo!, Googlebot, askjeeves have SA.


Ha! thanks for the quick laugh! I have to admit, that one had my sides hurting after awhile.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

damn this weather, its too hot, my blood is to thick for this crap!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

...sometimes we wish they'd die already. :roll 

the sooner the better.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

God I'm tired.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another day of doing nothing


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ha! My siggy's back. That'll teach YOU, George Washington!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I spent the morning catching locusts for the coming slaughter.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't believe I missed it, why didn't I tape that show? Because certain things don't deserve that amount of commitment! I'm totally fine with hanging banners to remind me when it's on, but taping it is just a _little _too much.

me and my principles ...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I wish i could just die right now. i feel so utterly alone and miserable. i have huge emotional, physical, and financial problems eating away at me and i have to somehow manage to overcome it all on my own. From where am i supposed to gather the strength to carry on? ... from out of my ***? what do i live for anyhow?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

What's another day of waiting?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Tasha said:


> I wish i could just die right now. i feel so utterly alone and miserable. i have huge emotional, physical, and financial problems eating away at me and i have to somehow manage to overcome it all on my own. From where am i supposed to gather the strength to carry on? ... from out of my ***? what do i live for anyhow?


 :ditto :ditto :ditto


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I must have died alone, a long long time ago......


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_Everything inside is dead..._

I feel irritable as hell. Last night didn't help. I took as many Klonopin as I could get my hands on and passed out crying. I think my mom and lil' bro' thought I was dead at first. Then when I awoke from my Klonopin coma, I wrote the f*cker and told him he's a piece of sh*t and to **** off and die because he's dead to me. I deserve much better.
I hate people. I can tell he read it on myspace and I doubt he'll have anything to say, for his own good, he shouldn't say anything to me at all.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

That deaf, dumb and blind kid
Sure plays a mean pinball


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

But I know ya’ll wanted that 808, can you feel that B-A-S-S, bass


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

God 24 is so exciting I'm shaking.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I give up for now.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

You don't buy me flowers any more......


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't you hate when you get outta the shower and have to poo?
Then I have to jump right back into the shower.
If I was a comedian, that would be one of my topics. I'm sure I'm not the one who goes through this...so annoying.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

is there really anyone who will be by my side through thick and thin ? will anyone ever truly care for me and show me that I matter?



You don't say you need me
You don't sing me love songs

You hardly talk to me anymore
When I come through the door
at the end of the day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont wanna go and confront them


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I know I've caused you pain and I'm sorry.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im gonna smoke a cigarette...brb


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Great, now the fact that I'm a total nutjob is obvious. He thought it would be just an amazing idea to to awkwardly psychoanalyze all of us with projective tests in front of everyone, and I opted out of doing it because of discomfort. I'm so stupid.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

142lbs and rising, woot!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like that when I click onto this forum, I am instantly greeted by Nick Nolte's face.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I think I may have a pantyhose fetish. (on others; not on me. )


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today I had to interact with a smokin' hot woman my age, and I didn't turn into a blubbering idiot. By some miracle I even made her laugh. I surprised even myself. :eek


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

My main computer is annoying.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike Patton looks like David Brent


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't wait 'til my size 4's arrive because these size 6 pants make me look deformed. I've lost weight and they don't fit anymore. Now I'll have to wear my hoodie to cover up.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

oceanchief said:


> Mike Patton looks like David Brent


i don't see the resemblance. besides, Patton is hot and David is not.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Oceanchief makes me so horny.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

You know i mean the original David Brent right, not the American guy?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Jojo ate my mojo.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

hmmm, can we really take the power back?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why do I get frustrated so easily??????


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I hate that too. A nurse at work called and was like "Hey, how are you Ash?" I'm like "Good. What's up?" Then she goes you're supposed to say "Fine, thankyou. Not 'Good. What's up?'" I just laughed at her. She said it like she was all anal or something. This is a nurse that's cool as hell and we have casual talks about rock music and concerts or whatever so what's up her *** tonight...or maybe I took it the wrong way? It's not like I don't know how to be professional.

Lil' things get to me. Damn it all...and sometimes it seems like I can't stay outta trouble at work. Stupid corporate/office b.s.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why am I listening to Gary Numan?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There are little baby spiders flying around my room. Die little babies die.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

oceanchief said:


> You know i mean the original David Brent right, not the American guy?


yep! and i still don't see what you do.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sleepy. I wish I was in my bed.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

If you squint real hard you'll see it's true.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I found a four leaf clover yesterday. Now how do I get this thing to work?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I push my fingers into my eyes. It's the only thing that slowly stops the ache. If the pain goes on, I'm not gonna make it...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really need to get outside and wash my car...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Someone put me out of my misery. :|


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

The last couple of days were full of things, any single one of them would've caused me to panic and stop thinking not too long ago. But since I knew this was coming for a long time now, I was able to handle this.

And it's pretty bad it had to happen like this. But it looks like she's gonna be alright. 
I don't feel anything much, though. I'm just exhausted and tired. I should go to sleep.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If one more person *****es at me today, I will probably blackout and go on some sort of rampage. I get screamed at for the dumbest reasons.
Most recently, it's because Blockbuster didn't have that sh*tty "Ghost Rider" movie in stock. What the hell am I supposed to do about it? Does she want me to synthesize the movie myself and then crap it out? I drove all the way up there to get it for The Woman, and even offered to go back and look _again_, yet it's somehow my fault that people -for some ungodly reason- decided to rent all the copies. I don't understand why she had to personally attack me over such a moronic and unrelated issue.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

(((((Njodis)))))
((((orwen))))
(((((Drella))))

paris has had enough...let her out


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

justin! how could you? D:


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Job interview tomorrow....I wonder if I will get it. :sigh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Tomorrow will be... interesting...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I've never seen so many grasshoppers


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Too much potato salad make a stomach too big


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

If there's a hell, I'm in it.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> If there's a hell, I'm in it.


(((((Strange Religion)))))


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Luckily I never make the same mistake twice. I just make whole new ones.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I should go for a walk


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm soo nervous. Tonight I have to perform in front of 100-150 people...for 5 hours!!! Yikes! Wish me luck.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Those Tortino's pizza rolls were like mini sex bombs in my mouth.
Now I'm off for a nap.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's too hot to be at work. I wanna go hooooooooome *throws tantrum*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So, anything even remotely good or bearable in my life is rapidly disintegrating, and I will potentially end up a homeless organ donor at some point in the near future. Life would be so much easier if I were an uber-intellectual and motivated nerd instead of a hopelessly freakish perversion of humankind. Luckily, I'm convinced that I'll be so crazy soon that I'll eventually stop caring.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I need a car.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What goes around comes back around


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

They have blocked this site in work. Goddamn it!!! I'll be posting about 1 post per week, which means this is this weeks quota. I'm gonna miss everyone. Please weep for me, and curse those corporate bastichs!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope they don't want to hang out.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

if I want to become a writer, I need to stop reading about how to become one and just start writing. Anything.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> They have blocked this site in work. Goddamn it!!! I'll be posting about 1 post per week, which means this is this weeks quota. I'm gonna miss everyone. Please weep for me, and curse those corporate bastichs!


*DAMN THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'll miss you for sure.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh God, I have a headache...and I might as well be talking to myself.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

On June 14 I went with SAS member Ebolarama (who is very cute btw  ) to Firefest in Las Vegas. Somewhere between here and the California/Nevada border is a street called Nisqualli. I immediately thought of the name I used to use on the Internet: NeoSquall; which is the correct anagram my username.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow. A week of caving in Southern Kentucky. :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I seriously HATE people. Maybe I can burn off some of this hostility on the treadmill...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel so stupid. I'm so obnoxious.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I had the wierdest dream last night. What the hell was going on....


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I had too much to drink last night and now I feel like I'm going to pass out in a pool of my own vomit, so I really shouldn't go out tonight but I am obligated to. This could prove horribly embarrassing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Vincenzo said:


> I had too much to drink last night and now I feel like I'm going to pass out in a pool of my own vomit, so I really shouldn't go out tonight but I am obligated to. This could prove horribly embarrassing.


let us know if everything went well


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Bored. Bored. Bored. Bored. Bored. Bored. Boring. Boring. Dull. Tedious. Annoying.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

20 mgs of oxycontin should rescue me from this hell if only for a while.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why does fat chance & a slim chance mean the same thing? :con


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



UltraShy said:


> Why does fat chance & a slim chance mean the same thing? :con


One is said sarcastically? :stu

_______________________

I'm so sick of my allergies. This isn't funny anymore. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My computer must be officially overloaded with superviruses. T h is m e ss a g e i s ta k i n g fo r e v e r to w r i t e o u t.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Will anyone ever love me?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> I'm so obnoxious.


I disagree.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Kelly said:


> Mercurochrome is a poof.


Hey, cheap shot. How dare you say that about me. See, it's quoted above, so you must have said it.

P.S. I will be banned for putting words into other people's mouths, right?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Mercurochrome said:


> I wish I could be half the man Noca is


thanks


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i think i'm gonna hate myself tomorrow. i'm okay with that.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Amazon.com recommends this classy piece of attire to me:









To be fair, they also recommend this book:









Dare I?

I just glance at a "Maude" dvd, "The Estelle Getty work-out" just for kicks, and a "Wonder Woman" storage tin, and all hell breaks loose on Amazon.com's recommendation list. Forget the previous purchases I've made; they've been replaced by underwear and Golden Girls memoriabilia. I guess I will read my Blanche Devaro confession book while wearing my Superman boxers, because I will obviously be adding both to my cart now. That's the course of action Amazon.com recommends!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Drella, why are you so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's my thought for the day.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I mostly just paraphrase Hanna-Barbera cartoons.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh lord. We have a stray cat trying to move herself in LOL


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I hate myself.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

anyone have a cigarette?


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Time for some _drastic _measures cause I'm starting to post non-supportive-damage-causing replies. The internet already made me a friendless and depressed guy, I can not let myself become bitter and obnoxious too!

From now on, only 10 minutes a day on the internet instead of 3-5 hours a day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



nesteroff said:


> anyone have a cigarette?


smoking is bad for you :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Mercurochrome said:


> Kelly is my personal hero. The fact that she took the time to acknowledge my existence is the brightest part of my day.


Thank you, Mercurochrome!!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Blah.....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im the origin of science and math, im the orgin of everything you trying to grasp


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

those glowing orange octopuses in the chinatown marketplace look freakishy freaky hanging in the storefront windows. how can people eat that?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

today was suppose to be the day :stu


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

there's stuff coming out of my ear and i can't tell if it's pus or water or some other... substance.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

we have spent exactly three hours sitting here doing absolutely nothing.

christ, we're bored. :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today I saw a friend of my younger sister's who I haven't seen in about 5-6 years. She definitely grew up a lot in that time. :eek :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have spent the whole day doing bookwork for my class and I feel great!! :boogie :boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im sad


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I will trust you as long as you give me a reason to doubt you.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

This world would be better off without me. :cry


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Note to self- wear sunscreen when out for two days straight in 90 degree weather with nothing but sunny skies. I look like a tomato right now...check that, a raccoon, since I got the tanline from my sunglasses.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

at about 130... come on come on...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Will I ever see her again?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need to calm down



Noca said:


> im sad


 :squeeze



GraceLikeRain said:


> This world would be better off without me. :cry


 :squeeze


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I wish it would rain.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When will I ever learn that looking up people on Myspace will just make me feel worse?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope not....

I'm not a bad person. I'm nice. I try to be considerate and respectful to other people. I don't mean to scare them away...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in this situation because of the choices I've made. I can't go back. Ever. And if I could...would I change things?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I need to get this job!


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

it looks like I get to wake up early tomorrow


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

wow, these damned birds never shut up :lol :flush


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm tired and kinda hungry and I need a haircut and I'm lonely and I have a sunburn on my legs and arms and my legs and feet are sore and I really should go to bed but I don't want to and it's too hot in here and I really wish I could just watch a movie with my non existent woman-friend


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I think I'll pass on the Snickers bar w/green Shrek filling.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

lol...cat dog, I remember that show. I was a different person back then, those where the days.....


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I see how it is now, or at least how it seems. Nothing can go good without something equally as devastating happening to balance it out. It's fundamental in everything, and I guess I was just stupid and naive to think my life was any different. Something goes right; another thing counteracts it, and in the end, there is nothing. I had good luck, and had it for a long time, and in an instant, it all falls to the floor. Good luck plus bad luck equals no luck equals my luck, and in the end, I'm left grasping nothing.

Days like this make me seriously considering going nihilst.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

...it hasn't been our day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Look on the bright side :roll.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I was losing my mind yesterday. It was so hot, I was miserable, I wanted to kill myself, my lil' brother is out of school and he annoys the fook outta me. AAAAAAGGGGGGGGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHHGHG

I'm ok now though, at work, air conditioning...I just wish it was time to leave.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

So basically there is nothing I can do when a bitter tasting orange fooled me by dressing like a sweet tasting orange?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Centipedes really annoy me :hide


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Centipedes are scary.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> Centipedes are scary.


Yeah, they can be at times... The big ones are the most disturbing :um I keep seeing little ones scurrying across the wall in back of my computer :um And I keep getting up, kleenex in hand for disposal :b 6 so far tonight :fall


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Super Mario 64*...Is still a fun game to play...


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Centipedes are scary.
> ...


That makes me cringe. I couldn't stand that.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:|


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

****


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

joe81 said:


> lol...cat dog, I remember that show. I was a different person back then, those where the days.....


I love dog's goofy face!!

I initially thought your avatar was giving the one finger salute! :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

I wish I was dead. Oy!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

for the millionth time, those brats on yahoo! answers make us want to reach into the computer screen and hit their head with a mallet.

the teenagers we know in real life are a lot less obnoxious.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I submitted a job application at Mayfair. I hope I get it...

"Uhh, hey... can I give you my _thing_?" *Hands job application.*

*Weird look.* "Yeah..."


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sean88 said:


> "Uhh, hey... can I give you my _thing_?"


  :lol


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

It's almost 5:00 and I can't wait to get off work. Then again, maybe I shouldn't since I'm taking my oldest cat to the vet probably for the last time ever.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I miss you so damn much. get back online!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I visited my grandmother today (The one who doesn't hate me), and I like how no matter what time it is, she's always cooking a ten course meal. We get there at 11:30 and she has a bounty spread across the table. As soon as I finish eating the meal (what of it I could finish), she's pulling melons out of the fridge, grabs me a Sprite, asks if I want ice cream, and offers me a pineapple cup. I know I've gotten thin, but Jesus... I'm not starving. Overall, she's a pretty cool old lady. She farts a lot and is a little rascist, but other than that she's nice to be around. Okay, she's not purposely rascist; she's 84 and doesn't realize that some of what she says is offensive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

should i make an appt or not?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want a Steven Seagal ponytail


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, I've lied to these people so much. I told them that I was out of town for several days, and that's why I hadn't responded to their phone calls or e-mails. I also told them that I work nights, and that's why I can't do any of the work early in the morning. hahahaha. But I just sent the chick two e-mails, not remembering that I'm supposed to be at work right now. S**t. I am a horrible person.

I haven't decided exactly what my fake job is; I guess I'll wing it if they ever ask.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> Hah, I've lied to these people so much. I told them that I was out of town for several days, and that's why I hadn't responded to their phone calls or e-mails. I also told them that I work nights, and that's why I can't do any of the work early in the morning. hahahaha. But I just sent the chick two e-mails, not remembering that I'm supposed to be at work right now. S**t. I am a horrible person.
> 
> I haven't decided exactly what my fake job is; I guess I'll wing it if they ever ask.


say you work in an office as a foreman at a steel company


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Where's Chad Vader when I need him?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank God the weather was cooler. It's been too hot these past days.

lalalalalalalalala...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, I can't believe I forgot to request the 4th of July off this year. Now the new schedule is out and of course I'm working that night. ****!
My family always gets together. We light fireworks and other neighbors do too and it's always fun. I'll dread having to go into work, just like last year.
It came around so fast, I didn't think about it 'til it was too late. I'm gonna be sooooo pissed...


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

...why are we so good at guessing people's passwords? :um


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tasha said:


> I initially thought your avatar was giving the one finger salute! :lol


Its from Hogans Heroes, Colonel Klink, thats a good damn show, haven't seen it in a few years though.....hhhhooooogan!!!!!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

oy vey iz mer


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

My ex is a PSYCHO. He called my cell phone 15 times last night saying I was evil because I was asleep and wouldn't answer the phone. Oh, and about 20 rude, psychotic emails. Then he shows up at my mom's house at 4:30 am, knocking on windows, waking us up, the dogs went nuts, and then I couldn't sleep after that, feeling like his psychotic face would appear in my window any second. Who knows, it probably did. Think Billy from Six Feet Under.

If I was having second thoughts about leaving the country before, I'm not now!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Sounds like it's restraining order time...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> Oh, I can't believe I forgot to request the 4th of July off this year. Now the new schedule is out and of course I'm working that night. @#%$!
> My family always gets together. We light fireworks and other neighbors do too and it's always fun. I'll dread having to go into work, just like last year.
> It came around so fast, I didn't think about it 'til it was too late. I'm gonna be sooooo pissed...


So...my coworker has the holiday off and she doesn't want it off because she wants holiday pay. I couldn't care less about that so they're going to switch it and I'll get to have the 4th of July off afterall. YAY! I love how things work out sometimes.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Ill search Under every Bridge...*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yay for the simpsons


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

So today I suck it up and go to my dentist appointment. I hate going to the dentist! I've been avoiding him for the past three years because I already knew what he was gonna tell me..."Steve, it's about time those wisdom teeth come out". **** nooo!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm taking inventory here...expectations? Too high. Skills? Too few, and those few are too off-kilter to do anything with them. Luck? Non-existant. Desire to prove everyone wrong, and stick my neck in more and more situations that will eventually blow up in my face? Bingo. 

I was doomed to failure from the start, it just took awhile to rear its ugly head.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its nice not having my dad around for a change. Its 5:00 and im not even dressed.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate this feeling


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

My sweetheart is back!!!!!! Man, did i ever miss you baby!! :heart


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hm... when's he gonna get there?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

joe81 said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> > I initially thought your avatar was giving the one finger salute! :lol
> ...


I'm not familiar with that show, i'm not much of a t.v person. anyhow, cool avatar! it always got my attention. everytime i look at it i just can't help seeing him say F8uck You! b*astard!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

you got rings in the wrong f*cking earlobe!


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Cockroaches always die belly-up. Weird.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nothing says "I'm proud to be an American" quite like having a giant American flag delicately painted across your back windshield that completely obstructs your view of traffic, and then proceeding to drive 25 in a 45 mph zone. Are these people serious or are they in on some elaborate inside joke that I'll never be a part of?


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It's probably time I f*cked off from this forum because I am 99% sure I'm being watched by someone I know personally. It's only a matter of time until someone in real life mockingly refers to me as 'Vincenzo'. 

Of course I am not going to leave, I am going to stay here on the outrageously naive premise that the hacker thing is just my paranoia. I really need to become more realistic and get rid of my optimistic streak.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my cat smells like a dog i used to have :stu


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh yes... i'm back... and this time I brought enough cheese to last me till Easter.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

oceanchief said:


> Oh yes... i'm back... and this time I brought enough cheese to last me till Easter.


 :lol :drunk


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome back dude.

It's funny how I've been working out like crazy and still won't step on the scale, it's evil. EVILLLLLLLLL!

I'm a size 4, possibly 2 now so that's how I know my hard work is paying off.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

...we've exceeded our stupidity quota for this week. damn.



we'll stop posting for a while after we reach post #400. :yes


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

^ we?

I hope I don't screw this up.... I am a complete disgrace. I have done absolutely nothing for the past five weeks since school ended. I don't want to be a vegetable for yet another summer. Time to grow up.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I do not want to go to this ****ty "job" today. Unskilled labour and a ton of social interaction with strangers is not really my idea of a good time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

did she just told her "you should have layed on my vibrator?" the walls here at work are _too_ thin.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Is the world getting endlessly dumber or am I just becoming more aware of how stupid it has always been? :con


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

A joke for everyone:

A man walk into a supermarket and notices a beautiful woman staring at him.

She stares for quite some time, so finally the man asked "Do I know you?"

The woman answers "I think your the father of one of my kids".

The man thinks for a minute then realizes this kid she is talking about must be the result of the one and only time he ever cheated on his wife.

So he says to the woman "are you the stripper that was at my best friends bachelor party about 5 years ago?" "You know, the one I had sex with on the pool table while your friend spanked my bare *** with a whip?"

The woman looks at him horrified and says "No, I'm your son's teacher".


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Dreamcatcher said:


> The woman looks at him horrified and says "No, I'm your son's teacher".


 :lol

I haven't worn deodorant for the past 3 days. Surprisingly, I'm not getting moist nor am I starting to smell. They should change their motto to - "So effective, you could skip _three_ days." I wonder how long can I go without?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes! I don't have to go in until 4 today! I am so relieved.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



UltraShy said:


> Is the world getting endlessly dumber or am I just becoming more aware of how stupid it has always been? :con


The latter.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

who wants to drive me downtown?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> To live only for some future goal is shallow. It's the sides of the mountain that sustains life, not the top. Here's where things grow. But of course, without the top, you can't have any sides. It's the top that defines the sides. So on we go... we have a long way... no hurry. Just one step after the next


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I wonder if they discontinued midnight (dark chocolate) milkyways :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ah it wasnt actually that bad


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

OK...lemme get this straight. This is the 4th job I've applied for- and been denied for- and the only reason I can figure it out at this point is because I don't have experience. So...in order to get a job, I need to have experience. But in order to get said experience, I need to have a job.

Something tells me I'm getting screwed all around here. Crazy bureaucratic world.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am a totally ignorant and worthless c**t. That is the only discernible reason I can gather as to why I have been stood up by these people on four separate occasions. Why don't I simply save myself the self-esteem blows and wasted time, and just never show up, myself? Because I am a disgustingly reliable person. I'm eventually going to transcend any self-control I've established and head into Travis Bickle territory. I will be found several months after my meltdown in a small cave somewhere in the catskills wearing a mohawk and doing stomach crunches.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

...we think our grandma just saw a ghost standing next to us. despite all her antics, she has a fairly good vision and she was sincerely confused that "the other guy" disappeared.

...

hopefully it was just one of us having a momentary out-of-body experience.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

I wonder what Richard Simmons is doing right now. Probably wearing short shorts and a glitter tee...just laying about the house...maybe he's making a healthy salad and getting ready to enjoy a Golden Girls rerun....

:um


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

All who wander are not lost.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, there goes a good chunk of my saved financial aid money. $1,550 to med transcription training and another $75 on amazon for well, a few material desires hehe.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I hate everything. :sigh

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Paranoia is not fun.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> Paul is really dead and I really want out
> Son is starring there's no one


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I should be reading Dracula. Why am I so ****ing tired?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the spirits have got me!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy ****. We just backed up straight into our neighbor's car that was innocently parked across the street. It made a loud CRASH and we were caught red-handed. 

We don't even have a license yet. Should we have told her that? Her husband is a police officer.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The cat scratched my cell phone to all hell. It looks atrocious now. I guess since she is almost as old as I am, I'm willing to forgive her. I will obviously still have to beat her senseless; it's only fair. 



Okay, I wouldn't really do that, but she's definitely not having her bowl of fat free milk today.
Well, maybe a little. Oh, f**k it, I can't stay mad at her.. she's so old that she could get away with anything.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm gonna buy my own coffin and crawl into it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I wonder if this is what a mental breakdown feels like.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Day 4 of not wearing deodorant: very slight perspiration. I can't smell anything unless I put my nose right in there. and even then, it doesn't smell bad.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I've hit rock bottom, again. Things were going okay for a while there. This cycle is asinine, I am so sick of this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Feeling strangely optimistic today. :stu


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I can't believe I woke up at 6:15pm today. :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ride a painted pony let the spinnin' wheel fly


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

We'll see if I can get online banking to work tonight -_-


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i feel so raped and pissed on it's making things way worse than they need to be...god i hate them...i really hate them...they took advantage...there is no justice here. there is no justice. i live in a world where black is white and everyone lies to me. a world of well-dressed dirty apes that pretends but is made of s#!t.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

everything right now is polarized in my life. one end of my life is s#!t-ridden garbage while the other end is full of starbright luck. i cling to her and the hope for goodness she brings. i cling as independently as possible.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Last night I had a dream in which I was this pathetic freak and upon being forced to dance to commercial '90s house music at some ridiculous nightclub, I was approached by a girl who was entirely out of my league. I danced with her for two minutes before my self-awareness and inability to dance without MDMA caused me to exit the situation with an audible 'Oh **** this' and spend the rest of the night brooding, chain smoking, and nonchalantly contemplating suicide.

Also, this wasn't really a dream, it happened and will likely happen many more times.

I am a totally ignorant and worthless ****.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

to be continued...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

berlin bleibt hart!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why are we still at work when me and my boss are both just surfing the net?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Man Laws state I gotta wait a week before calling again after a breakup...I think.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to be numb.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Must... harness... self... control...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

hmm.. the stack of free books I got are exactly seven inches high, which happens to be the size of something else I have: bookshelf space.. along with something else that will remain unmentioned.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My arse is numb from sitting at the computer for too long....


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

NO, woman in the park today, my baby is a girl. Not a boy, as you misinformed your child, while you very cheerfully walked passed us. Darn that blue outfit I put on her. :mum 
On a side note, the extreme stess I've been going through lately is somewhat of a.._good_ thing. Stress=no appetite=lose baby weight.  :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Once upon time, not long ago, I would walk around town and see this indian guy in a turban. He had a long white beard and big white puffy eye brows. He would always be on the other side of the street and walking in the opposite direction I was. We would always greet each other with friendly smiles and waves. Then after I started riding a bicycle, the indian guy in the turban noticed me one day. The next time I saw the indian guy in a turban, he was on a mountain bike, riding on the other side of the street and going in the opposite direction I was. We exchanged a friendly greeting.

Then one day I was out driving my grandparents' car and I saw the indian guy in a turban riding his bike on the sidewalk. We looked at each other , but we didn't exchange any friendly greetings this time. Instead I looked away from him and laughed. That was the last I ever saw of him.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

There is something with my arms when I'm walking, I dunno, it feels unnatural and I'm pretty sure I don't swing them correctly. But let it be a lesson that when I'm passing a group of people it is _not _the best moment to try and get into the correct arm swing rhythm by skipping swings and taking steps in slow motion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

12:34:56 on 6/24/07?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I need to go back to work tomorrow so that I can get some rest.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I need to go back to work tomorrow so that I can get some rest.


My mom used to tell my niece and I that when we were younger. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

shes mad at me and she wont tell me why..... sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Noca said:


> shes mad at me and she wont tell me why..... sigh


females! :sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I never liked Sundays. =ll


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

and when it comes to eating peaches...shorty we dont play


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i got a new alarm clock, hopefully my parents wont steal this one. I should bolt it to my desk!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Great, the oven's busted!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going to milk this back injury for all its worth....


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm happy this website is working again for me.

Ok, that was fun. Now I'm back to being angry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

He'tfo", Junius Huszono:to:dika, Ke'tezerhe't 
Monday, June 25th, 2007

Yes! I can still say today's date in Hungarian, even if the characters don't agree! 
(I had to put the marks on the right side of the letter!)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's been too damn busy at work. I don't know where the hell all these kids in the ER are coming from.

My mind is racing, thinking of things I have to do later on today. Sometimes everything seems so hard and I just don't want to be bothered with anything.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I want a new tongue.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah, now i know...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

keep the steel in my hands like wolverine


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why is Chase dumb enough to keep sending me $20 checks to sign up for nonsense like credit protector & fraud detector when I've cashed every one of their dozen+ checks and then immediately canceled the stupid service?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hahahhaha. It's comical how much this shirt has shrunk.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm deathly afraid of studying for the GRE, because I fear that I will study to my fullest ability and fail miserably. This would only support my belief of being a worthless failure. I would ultimately give up my career aspirations, and simply bag groceries until I die at the old age of 92 by overexerting myself as I apply discount tags to "Charmin Double Roll" packages.
What a fulfilling and gripping life I lead.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Smells like someone needs to start wearing deodorant again.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i will prolly forget and leave something i need behind.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Next driver's test, I'm gonna front end a telephone pole at 55+, get out, and yell at the instructor "YOU WANNA SEE A DISQUALIFICATION??!! *THAT'S* A DISQUALIFICATION!!!!!"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This avatar is making me hungry.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've got a case of the giggles. It seems to happen once every couple years.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think I annoy the mods


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Can animals be gay?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if you can sell the world...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I've out f'ing smarted myself again :con


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Tasha said:


> Can animals be gay?


Yes, homosexual behavior is quite normal in nature. and, of course, humans are also animals, and we know there's gay humans.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

well said!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Tasha said:


> Can animals be gay?


Yeah, didn't you see Big Gay Al's gay animal sanctuary on South Park? :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Last night was good, _really_ good. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont gotta use God's name in vain to get my soldiers to blast fa me :nw


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

In the spirit of the Vitamin Water commercials:

TRY EATING A BAD PEACH AND GETTING FOOD POISONING THAT MAKES YOU FEEL LIKE YOU SWALLOWED A TORCH THAT IS SLOWLY BURNING DOWN YOUR STOMACH FROM THE INSIDE! TRY *ENDURANCE*! TRY IT!

seriously tho...I dunno if I can feel much worse than this.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Does Facebook just automatically send a friend request to everyone in your email address book when you register? As in, without alerting you?

I really hope that this is not the case.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So ****ing tired... I wish the sandman would get over his grudge.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

soo hungry..


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Deformed sex, how erotical.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^indeed


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Got a psychiatrist appointment at 1:30 this afternoon. I already know I won't feel like going, but I shall...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

oceanchief said:


> Deformed sex, how erotical.


That's too much for even my mind to comprehend. :lol

Ugh, it's Wednesday.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish some people would get off their high horses. Not everything is about you, so stop feeling sorry for yourself. No wonder I can't stand the vast 99.9999% of humanity.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think my soul just broke.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Now if I can just find a midget with some gin, we're in business!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All smiles and sunshine, a perfect world on a perfect day
Everything always works out, I have never felt so f***ing great
All smiles and sunshine, a perfect world on a perfect day
Everything always works out, I have never felt so great


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I forgot how good sherbet and waffles tasted


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

free...SIT DOWN!...freeeee


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

I want a life :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I didn't suck at guitar


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

just survived 2 days of funerals thanks to klonopin!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I am so tired....

and humid and hot is better to me than dry and hot. Damn nosebleeds...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

remind me not to be a *****.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Tasha said:


> Can animals be gay?


Yes, birds I know can be quite gay. I have two gay, bonded male cockatiels. It's very common.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



nesteroff said:


> remind me not to be a b!tc#.


aight :yes


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll vomit if I eat those last two spaghetti noodles.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



nesteroff said:


> I'll vomit if I eat those last two spaghetti noodles.


then dont! :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am a worthless and peurile perversion of human nature, Volume II:

My professor was looking through projective tests that various people have taken, and he would pick one out every now and then that, in his opinion, had clinical significance. He would show it to us and then put it back, without saying anything... to not bias us. He happened to pull mine out of the stack of, like, 50 and said, "This is a secretive thing, isn't it?" and laughed. Of course, he had no idea that it was mine, but I instantly began feeling like I must be utterly insane. I mean, some of them came from real patients of his but he didn't provide any commentary for them. He pulls mine out, and it's like he couldn't contain himself from speaking out against my lunacy.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

it does seem that everyday is just the same....that everyday is like the one before...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My thoughts EXACTLY! I'm stuck in a nightmare and I can't wake up.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i wonder if Humpty Dumpty was a raw or hard-boiled egg. regardless, i don't feel bad that he had a great fall, the ugly mofo deserved it.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

:fall


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Today has mentally been a bad day. I feel like there is venom running through my veins. I have been mean today, short tempered..and all day I felt like I am on the edge of crying, even right now. I have no reason to feel this way...nothing is different...

I did start my cycle...maybe that is it, I dont know. I just know I feel horrible .


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

It's unhealthy to be holed up in your room for this long. I've been too depressed to leave my house all week. I'm slowly going insane.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:b <- um, I think there's something wrong with this guy ; - ;


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

oh, nevermind :con what the hell


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My dinner from last night has apparently sent my guts into a revolt against the rest of my body.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I never want to eat miso soup, tofu, and Wheat Thins ever again. Three weeks of that diet is making me sluggish.... I look forward to Taste of Chicago this weekend, where I will gorge myself on fried dough, ribs, pizza, cheesecake, and various on-a-stick food products. The one time a year I can tolerate ridiculous crowds and 90 degree weather.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Would it look bad if I had to cancel a scheduled interview with a Army recruiter guy cause I'm going to be out of town (unexpectedly) the next few days? I mean, it's the ARMY! They could do anything short of make me sing opera in front of a crowded house with that power!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know why people can't simply leave me alone. I'm so sick of backhanded, nitpicking, snipes. 

Thankfully, I have the house to myself at the moment so I don't have to deal with... him. That takes care of some of it, at least.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

You dont need a credit card to ride _this_ train


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Where's Terry Tate: Office Linebacker when you need him?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll remember the good times that we had


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im bored


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Where exactly do you go to start over? I swear I can do it better the second time.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

what is it about beautiful eyes, they paralyze me


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I really hate that the janitors are outside the office, they're always hitting on me and the office is surrounded by glass and I just know they're looking. I can't wait 'til they're done so they can **** off. Too bad I have to go to the bathroom, I have no choice but to encounter them.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I just realised that my existance is pointless. I think I realised this before but i forgot, or perhaps neglected to remember. I wish I had something to add, something constructive, something worthwhile. At least the thought is there if nothing else.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You're awesome and you make me laugh which is much appreciated.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Ashley. I guess i'm feeling a little down. I'm sure a little sleep will fix that.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I get like that too. Feel better.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid, stupid.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish the real world would just top hassling me


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Most Americans' car horns beep in the Key of "F".


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Gabriellabos said:


> Most Americans' car horns beep in the Key of "F".


wow, that's fascinating. However did you figure that out?

I feel like everyone hates me. Oh wait, I have SA!


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

It's kinda depressing to read certain things on a forum like this, especially on a Friday night.

My last chance is joining a Hikikomori forum and even there people will probably have more of a life than me.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

It could be worse. It could be Friday night, and you could be stuck in work.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I've tried to write up about 6 replies to posts and 1-2 private messages but I can't collect any sort of coherent thought.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Black Russians will knock you on your ***!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ice cream for dinner


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Got no use for psychiatry 
I can talk to the voices in my head for free 
Mood swings like an axe into those around me 
My tongue is a double agent


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"im the best on the earth and im my worst critic"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

oceanchief said:


> It could be worse. It could be Friday night, and you could be stuck in work.


No ****.

I'm a little worried about njodis' avatar


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

milk makes me sick


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

**** everyone, kiss my ***!!!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I Love Milk...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Noca said:


> ice cream for dinner


Good idea. Now I know what I'm having.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

So someone new is avoiding me now. Great :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not me! 

2am and I must be tired!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> It could be worse. It could be Friday night, and you could be stuck in work.


Yeah, like me...as if I'd have plans if I didn't have to work, but still.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> It could be worse. It could be Friday night, and you could be stuck in work.


At the moment I wish I was at work, at least I'd have something to do :sigh


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

The rotten bastards at university are fining me £50 over some library books and it's not even f*cking term time. I have cursed every one of them with cancer.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I've never seen a Black Russian.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Where will I go today


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



dosmuski said:


> I've never seen a Black Russian.


It's a drink. 1 part Kaluha - 2 parts vodka add ice and enjoy the ride.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

El Duderino likes White Russians tho


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

must be too good to be true


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Today and yesterday were VERY GOOD days...between the dozen roses my hubby gave me, the great long conversation with my son, doing volunteer work and TALKING to people, and today I had class and DID VERY WELL when doing needle sticks....I wish I felt like this all the time. 

Only two days ago I was feeling horrible......up and down like a roller coaster.....oh well, I am just going to enjoy the UP of today......


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

What if I become that runaway bride with the crazy eyes? 

:mum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The closer and closer I get to turning a year older is yet another reminder of how worthless my entire existence has been, and that I am an oversized sobbing, estrogen-drenched uterus. Why do I need an annual reminder? I would much rather simply coast through life completely oblivious of how barren and insignificant I am.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Why did I think today was sunday


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I miss my little boy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ah birthdays... my life shouldnt be celebrated.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I really don’t wanna go to her wedding reception tonight…I have to though. I’ll end up feeling all guilty if I don’t. It’s just gonna suck cause both my brothers have dates and I’ll be the only loser sitting by himself. Sigh. I think I’ll just go for dinner and leave…


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I sometimes wish I had the type of friendship with someone that Turk and JD have on the TV show Scrubs....


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

There is a 99% likelihood I am going to be kicked out of university this week and my parents are as yet completely oblivious to this fact. They have paid a lot of money towards the course and since they insisted on having me during middle age, they're impatiently waiting to retire. I have also amassed a huge debt through student loans in addition to being like a grand overdrawn.

I am just completely and irrevocably f*cked. This is one of those situations in which suicide is objectively the right decision, but even that's not on the table because of the huge sh*tstorm it'll leave behind. I am really, really screwed.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I need my hair cut.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

My gravy is safe to ferment another day!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

whats crackin partna?...whats really good?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

ShyFX said:


> I really don't wanna go to her wedding reception tonight&#8230;I have to though. I'll end up feeling all guilty if I don't. It's just gonna suck cause both my brothers have dates and I'll be the only loser sitting by himself. Sigh. I think I'll just go for dinner and leave&#8230;


I hate weddings.

Time for a cigarette!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Ghosts are fascinating. <3


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i'll take a bic over a zippo any day. oh, and I'm sorry my parents didn't name me Roger - it's a great name. I was just thinking about that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I found a cool shirt I didn't even know I had.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Stupid delivery service misdelivered my book.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Hate that damn stupid migraine!
That's the 2nd one in a week's time ...
Doin' an intern job at the moment with NO me-time for a whole 8 hours a day. 
Exhausting ... :hide :sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dunno what to do after posting on this site today :stu


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

Ouch, a 33 lbs box fell on my head.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My left shoulder hurts and I have no clue as to why :um


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I made 19 bucks an hour today, It still seems I wasted 8 hours cause I was working.....hmmmm


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Where's a talent agent when you need them?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My foot often has a strange spasm that elicits dumbfounded and somewhat annoyed looks from people whenever mentioned. You see, sometimes a weird sensation travels to my foot, like an awesome wave of nuisance. I will call this "Spasmgate." 

The result of Spasmgate is me sliding out of my seat, gripping anything and everything close by as if to say "Oh, for f**k's sake!" as I drift stiffly to the floor like a corpse. My entire body freezes, but my toes spread apart showing strange, contortionist-like dexterity. My big toe becomes completely vertical while the others curl out and in like the demented claw of a majestic yet bastardly falcon. 

I've thought that I may be low on potassium, because that affects legs/feet, but I take vitamins and eat properly. No one seems to know what I'm even talking about. It's the most bizarre thing.

You know... re-reading this post, I'm starting to see that I'm drifting closer and closer to a geriatric state of mind. I mean... I enjoy olive sweaters, cursing modern technology (or "electric thingamajigs"), and complaining about my feet. I'm one step away from feeding pieces of hotdog weiners to birds at the park.


God, I kind of like the last one, too. Though, I typically feed them peanuts rather than hotdog.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Drella, I'm sure you'll appreciate track #4 on the new Queens Of the Stone Age album. Mark Lanegan sings "Into the Hollow". I'm in love with that whole album actually, it's sex on a platter. Yeah, that's how I describe it.

I was in the car with my mom, brushing and combing my hair, then I threw the hair from the comb out the window. My mom says "So you don't believe in that superstition?" "What?" "If a bird picks up your hair and uses it to help build it's nest, you'll go crazy." I said, "Well it's too late for that." We had a good laugh.

My weekend off consisted of sleeping most of it away and feeling like a steaming pile of zombie sh*t whenever I opened my eyes. Good times...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Good Morning. :yawn


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

therapist time...


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

I have to stop going to bed so late.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the post office mail people just steal anything they want that comes their way.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

How many more times am I going to have to call the luggage officials? 

What will I tell customs? 

What will I do? 

I'm going to have diahrrea!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

not like I can blame her for walking out on me, it's like jumping off of a train right before a head-on, full-speed collision with another


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im still hungry


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my therapist sucks ***. All she does is sit there and stare at me.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, noca....yes she does suck....better you than the floor?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Isn't it Friday?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

?Friday it isn't.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I must remeber that the Helms are not only the greatest band from Boston, but the greatest band of all time.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Darn thunderstorms...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I love the night. It's so quiet and peaceful...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going to definitely confront my coworker in the morning because now I have to follow up and do work on three patients that he should've done. Assh*le. *sigh* whatever...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so bored, I'm losing it. Thank God it's almost time to go.

Happy 4th you guys!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i made some more koolaid, yum!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have really strange dreams almost every night.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Penny said:


> I have really strange dreams almost every night.


same with me, anti-depressants give really realistic dreams.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks to whomever gave me the flu...... :mum


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I may as well be talking to myself. :dead


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

If I eat some rainbow, would anyone kiss me?

That was a really random thought...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why is it that some people ask a rhetorical question and then actually _wait for someone to answer it_? I had to stand in the kitchen, completely ambushed into an asinine conversation when all I wanted to do was grab a Nutragrain bar and head back to my room to spend the Fourth of July _not_ giving a damn about inane nonsense that has absolutely no impact on anything whatsoever in the entire f**king world of human existence. _You_ go on an indiscriminant rant about our mother, and ask, "How many times do I need to tell her to do this?" Then, you just _stare at me_, waiting for me to devote time actually thinking about your stupid question and formulating an answer. Basically, I'm left with mere seconds to decide whether or not I should inflate or deflate the actual number of times you need to tell our mother to purchase the giant canister of coffee instead of one small bag every other week, or completely avoid answering to hold on to what little self-respect I have left. I decided to compromise between your pathetic attempt at philanthropy (coffee lovers everywhere applaud your efforts) and keeping my dignity with an "I don't know." This seemed to appease both of us, and allowed me to eat my f**king Nutragrain bar and go on with life.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ah, finally an air filter for my room.


----------



## Sunday Night Blues (Apr 30, 2007)

It was hotter than hell today. :fall


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

~


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> If I eat some rainbow, would anyone kiss me?
> 
> That was a really random thought...


*Raises hand*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It annoys the hell out of me when strangers try to be nice to me, as if I were a normal person and deserve such respect.

Especially when they are attractive males around my age... *******.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

My RA is killing me today, and I already popped 4 tylenol already.... ugh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i said to myself im gonna start working out at 4...its 4:30 now...ill start in 10 minutes for real for real!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I hate that guy with all my heart.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I hate myself sometimes. =(


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i cant taste anything


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm in love with another man's wife.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

..


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My mom took a picture of me in the grocery store wearing a straw hat. 
Why? I wish I knew. I didn't look _that _hot.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

pain pain and more pain...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need a haircut. Badly.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I really wish I was in a loving family system. Jesus help me, I can't even imagine what my life would be if I was in one of those.....sure would beat the constant conflict and pain of my normal relative strife, born into it...such as it is......I wish I could understand just a bit of this....


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

If I were a (born)Woman, I would be a Serial Killer...Elizabeth Bathory


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Who would want to be out in weather like this?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My brain fog is starting to clear finally


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nothing says 4th of July like a marathon of Laguna Beach! *sarcasm*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just totally, totally f**ked up. This would be a good time to live near train tracks. I can't believe how stupid I am.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blaaaahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Menstrual cramps!!!! Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My coming week is going to suck.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, so, it's officially my birthday and I'm sitting at my computer in Wonder Woman pajamas with CourtTV on in the background, eating nonfat yogurt. This is not where I saw myself ten years ago. _Five_ years ago, this is exactly where I saw myself, except with more crying. There's really no bigger reminder of what a freak I am. At least the yogurt is nonfat, so my thighs aren't going to break through a wormhole and suffocate the entire universe just yet.

I just think the Wonder Woman pajamas just make my situation even more pathetic some how.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

i am never eating again. 

P.S. HAPPY BIRTHDAY DRELLA !!!! :boogie :banana :boogie :banana , Have FUN Saving the day !!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I will save the day once I finish wallowing around in my own disgrace.... It could be a while.

I've also just noticed that I use the word "just" way too often.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm never eating again either. Damn nasty *** Pizzaville, I just uke 'd...I feel much better now.

Happy Birthday Drella!!!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Happy birthday Drella!! :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 

Why am I still up? :con Oh yeah... enjoying my euphoria... :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My neurotic neighbor has been watering his lawn continuously for at least the last 10 hours. We have a newly seeded lawn and I've never watered that much. I think the guy wants a putting green for a yard.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Why must I suck at everything I'm interested in? I just destroyed the stomach-turningly awful pieces of sh#t I call my artwork in a fit of frustration over my stunning lack of talent. A young, brain-damaged child could have painted those pictures better. It's time to look for a new hobby.

happy bday, drella.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ditto on the bday- rock out to david bowie all night long


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Belated happy birthday, Drella.


Mom would've been 90 today.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Stupid cold.... :sigh I HATE being sick. I can't even taste anything... :um

Happy Birthday Drella.  It's my boyfriend's birthday as well, yay for 7-7 birthdays! :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Headaches ROCK!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Why is it so bloomin' cold?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hmmm! Cool Whip!!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



lilly said:


> Why is it so bloomin' cold?


what do you consider cold?


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a headache. I like how paracetamol and aspirin are basically placebos.

Also, a belated happy birthday, Drella (well, your post indicated that your birthday was anything but happy, so this is just a meaningless statement of goodwill)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You can only study so much in one day before you just hit overload...


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

when is today going to be the day, instead of the same day as yesterday.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Why do I keep wasting time?


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

So, this person on ebay makes the first bid, after that he contact me 3 times to ask stupid questions in a whatsup-lets-chill kinda way and I answered all of them. Then the next morning he withdraws his bid and as reason for withdrawing it says ''Could not contact the seller.'' Just like that, some bad publicity! 
I emailed him again to ask why he lied like that, but of course no answer... He's probably thinking, no big deal, just another one of my anonymous jerkish things I do behind the safe computer. But little does he know that he's dealing with a psycho this time! 
I googled his email address and found out where he lives, so I emailed and made him clear in a creepy polite way that he messed with the wrong guy and can expect me sooner or later asking my question again in person. I just hate it how people always seem to assume that they are not dealing with a serial killer and can get away with things like that.


And yeah, happy birthday Francine!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, I have enough money to buy that book! And this is what I look forward to....my life is so sad


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel so tired...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I wish they would kick me out.



> I googled his email address and found out where he lives, so I emailed and made him clear in a creepy polite way that he messed with the wrong guy and can expect me sooner or later asking my question again in person. I just hate it how people always seem to assume that they are not dealing with a serial killer and can get away with things like that.


wow.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I dunno what's worse anymore, my overinflated ego getting crushed just when I build it up (quicksilver, rapid, unstable), or my paranoia towards everything around me (a gradual, prolonged fall from grace)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

People are scary.

Happy Belated Birthday Drella!

Mine is coming up on the 26th and just the thought makes me miserable. Why did I request that day off?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Noca said:


> lilly said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so bloomin' cold?
> ...


She's in Australia. It's winter there.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

He mailed back this morning saying that he didn't know his reason for withdrawing would appear in my ad... Fair enough, I'll have to find someone else to murder.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Amocholes said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > lilly said:
> ...


i know that, still asking what they consider cold there


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

ahaha she said "bloomin'"

I love aussies.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

one two, one two who got mo style than son do?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^none do! 



So many mosquito bites.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

i'm posting way too much today. i'm going outside to play.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think i may have found a girl thats shy, quet and i can relate to


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Did I really think things would be different???????? :con


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

I should be studying CBT.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I went to Unity Day (we left early, but hey I still went)...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is life over yet?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



LostInReverie said:


> Is life over yet?


unfortunately no


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Noca said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Is life over yet?
> ...


thats the spirit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta run.......


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

red mixed with green equals mud


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

not good. not good at all.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

another week of work is about to begin. nice to start it out with a usual hangover. rock on sunday nights!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

No Stars Tonight...


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh F#CK. 

Every class I need to take in my new school this fall has filled up before I got to register. The hell am I gonna do. :afr :rain


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Wish I had a longer vacation...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i bet they hate me there by now


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im actually looking forward to a date i have tonight :boogie


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Have fun!  

I guess I'll get off here now and do something productive.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I need to lose 20 lbs. I'm going to start starving myself- starting...now. 

Have Fun Gumaro! I hope her seniors discount covers most of the costs- Enjoy the matinee movie :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm unhappy and sad.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My internet is f*cked.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



gwen said:


> I need to lose 20 lbs. I'm going to start starving myself- starting...now.
> 
> Have Fun Gumaro! I hope her seniors discount covers most of the costs- Enjoy the matinee movie :b


:lol she maybe the same height and weight (5'10 98lbs) but she isnt old. actually, of the both of us, i look like the senior citizen


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive lived here all my life and yet i still get lost in that part of the city.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if she says shes busy...ill kill her


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Rabbits deserve to die for digging in my newly planted (and costly) lawn.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



UltraShy said:


> Rabbits deserve to die for digging in my newly planted (and costly) lawn.


guess thats one use for your guns


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Noca said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbits deserve to die for digging in my newly planted (and costly) lawn.
> ...


1. I don't own multiple guns yet.

2. They don't let you discharge firearms within Milwaukee County.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

3. I feel like shiat.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

more money, yay... I might just withdrawl all my cash and bathe in it. Im so bored...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i just realised i have over 1000 posts...its been a long time coming and im straight with that


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

she cancelled our date 

on the plus side we ended up talking for over 2 1/2 hours on the phone today. she told me a bit about her past and she had some type of SA related psychosis. course i havent mentioned that i have SA but i was relieved that we have similar childhoods


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

It only takes One...To change the Life's of many...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why do I get so ****ing anxious every time I go to work? I'm sick of it.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

> they don't let you discharge firearms within Milwaukee County.


not a county I would like to live in, discharging is a something i love to do. lol.....


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone else find women who wear Glasses Very Attractive...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What have I.. What have I.. What have I done to deserve this?



I've hit a new low. I've just quoted The Pet Shop Boys. Feel free to kill me Bob Crane style.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Soul666 said:


> Does anyone else find women who wear Glasses Very Attractive...


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

erkenne said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else find women who wear Glasses Very Attractive...
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I felt alive.
And like less of a freak.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

njodis said:


> erkenne said:
> 
> 
> > Soul666 said:
> ...


im more into ponytails. mmmmm


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think its time to run away again


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Gumaro said:


> she cancelled our date
> 
> on the plus side we ended up talking for over 2 1/2 hours on the phone today. she told me a bit about her past and she had some type of SA related psychosis. course i havent mentioned that i have SA but i was relieved that we have similar childhoods


Damn those retirement homes and their visiting hours! - just kidding  
That sucks, but hey phone talk- just as sexy. It's great that the two of you can relate when it comes to SA issues. Hope they let her out soon!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

this city sucks


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Do you hear it, [whatever your name is]? The LAMBS...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I need to find a better way to spend my time. I keep refreshing the page and going back to the index of the forum to look for new posts, but no one is posting at the moment. A normal person would have closed the window and went about doing something else, but I'm obviously a total lunatic. Therefore, I am going to press "submit," and refresh the page for hours until my pupils completely dilate. I am worthless.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

The sense of impending doom is upon me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Age doesnt equal intelligence, my fuking parents dont seem to understand that.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't look the elephant in the eye


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

rheumatoid arthritis sucks


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I would love to just yell at people for hours on end.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ok... it's way too hot to sleep


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

My professor is the best. Melikes. <3


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've had enough of Riverside. I'm moving to l.a. before the fall semester.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

One of the cats has been hit by a car and killed. I am going to find the driver and give him a Richie Aprile special.

Do not want.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wish I could just throw up and get it over with so I could feel better uke


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am going to make a total *** out of myself in exactly an hour and a half. 

I know this offers very little in terms of support, but I really am sorry to hear about your cat, Vincenzo.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

1. I have a sudden urge to visit my high school. Although I despised every moment of my life when I was there, I did like most of my teachers. I wonder if any of them still remember me... my physique hasn't changed at all, but I have acquired a better taste in clothes and look a lot less murderous now.

2. ...I'm entirely too happy and confident for someone with 0.35 life. :boogie


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I should stop wearing boxers, it turns my scrotum lift into a pointless investment. :?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

I love heat wraps! good bye pain :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



justlistening said:


> I should stop wearing boxers, it turns my scrotum lift into a pointless investment. :?


Scrotum Lift????


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*"Restless Dreams of You..."*


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

A long distance directory assistance, area code 212
Say hey, A and R this is mister Rhythm and Blues
He said "hello," and put me on hold
To say the least, the cat was cold.
He said, "Don't call us child, we'll call you"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So I just visited another forum and just clicked on a thread in the photos section. Apparently, some guy decided to take pictures of random girls on the street with his cell phone, and then posts their pictures on an internet forum with the somewhat misleading yet appropriate title "random candid shots." Most of these were close-ups on the back of girls' pants, and it was highly disturbing.


And to continue with my random thought earlier.. I did make a total *** out of myself. I lied to those people again about my "job" that I don't actually have. The lie keeps getting worse and more elaborate.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Penny said:


> justlistening said:
> 
> 
> > I should stop wearing boxers, it turns my scrotum lift into a pointless investment. :?
> ...


Yeah, it's a common aesthetic correction among men.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ive been listenig to the same song for too long


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I know this is really, really stupid, but I'm self-conscious about being three years older than (it seems) 98% of juniors at my school. I get uncomfortable when 19/20-year-olds act surprised when I tell them my age. I'm not that old!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

emptybottle said:


> I'm not that old!


23 isnt old at all! :no


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

M'kay. Apparently one of my classmates is a model who also does porn, and now I've seen more of her than I really should.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^ 

Sad_ape's avatar is really scary.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

barnabas said:


> M'kay. Apparently one of my classmates is a model who also does porn, and now I've seen more of her than I really should.


Hey, that sounds like a fantasy come true.

er, wait

:um


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

God, i hope tomorrow goes well.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

'cause we all just wanna be big rockstars and
live in hilltop houses driving fifteen cars
the girls come easy and the drugs come cheap
we'll all stay skinny 'cause we just won't eat
and we'll hang out in the coolest bars
in the VIP with the movie stars
every good gold digger's gonna wind up there 
every playboy bunny with her bleach blonde hair and well...
Hey, hey, I wanna be a rockstar


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

barnabas said:


> M'kay. Apparently one of my classmates is a model who also does porn, and now I've seen more of her than I really should.


I couldn't tell your tone...tell me, is this a complaint or a CELEBRATION!!!! ?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

How are there so many incidences of people pretending to be cops getting caught when they try to arrest real ones? There seems to be a new story every few months.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

^ Those are BIG dogs!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

maybe i should just shut up


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I was out doing something. 

With other people.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im tired, too much driving!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I am not in the mood for this f*cking job tonight.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

This bite wont go away and it keeps getting itchier and itchier and bigger, i think it's a spider bite


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

too much studying...my brain hurts :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't want to go to sleep.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

njodis said:


> I don't want to go to sleep.


Same here 

I just feel numb tonight :sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Why do rodents always run out in front of my car? Do they want to die? Is life as a rodent that bad? ; - ;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BEDTIME


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

What do I have to do to get an asteroid named after me?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



dosmuski said:


> Why do rodents always run out in front of my car? Do they want to die? Is life as a rodent that bad? ; - ;


It's your duty to run those bastards over!

I've been thinking about how some people make living look so easy, they have it all sorted out. I wish I was one of those people. It's like I was placed here without the tools I need to survive and everything seems so difficult.

_Who brought me here
Forsaken,depraved and wrought with fear _


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

A joke: 
There was this couple that was married for 20 years, and every time they made love the husband always insisted on shutting off the lights. Well, after 20 years the wife felt this was stupid. She figured she would break him out of the crazy habit.

So one night, while they were in the middle of a romantic session, she turned on the lights.

She looked down and saw her husband was holding a battery operated pleasure devise. She got extremely upset. "You impotent *******!" she screamed at him, "how could you be lying to me all of these years? You better explain yourself!"

The husband looks her straight in the eyes and says calmly, "I'll explain the toy if you explain the kids."


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ba dum bump! 

Isn't she wonderful! She'll be here all week, folks and ...don't forget to tip your waitress. Thank you. You've been a great audience and drive safely.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Life really sucks right now. I feel like crying and I wanna explode. I would like to punch someone in particular too.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

smells like peanut butter and b.o. around here


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I miss her so much it hurts. I need a :hug =(


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sean88 said:


> I miss her so much it hurts. I need a :hug =(


 :hug


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



purpleice said:


> Life really sucks right now. I feel like crying and I wanna explode.


I know how you feel  :hug


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

If all else fails - get naked!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I hope they go to bed soon.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Being awake this late does not do me any good whatsoever.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

oceanchief said:


> If all else fails - get naked!


I like the way you think! :evil :evil :evil


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I would like to collect more star wars lightsabers


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

time to clean and wax my new car


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been living off grape nuts, vitamin pills and moroccan take-out since I've come to this country. There are so many things I don't have a clue about. Food is just the prime example, because I'm permanently hungry.

It's proof that a passport doesn't make you an American.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> If all else fails - get naked!


As I have been doing to de-stress a lot lately...

and now my random thought...

One more day... one more day of long hours at work...

Just got to make it through today... then I can have my time back...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel great! nananananah!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Time for cereal.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

How does being naked take away stress? Unless you're naked with someone else?


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I love being reminded over and over and over and f*cking over again of how incompetent i am - you know just in case i forget!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

All that she wanted is to be wanted. She's sitting on the stairs with ribbons in her hair waiting for someone who cares.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sonya99 said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > I miss her so much it hurts. I need a :hug =(
> ...


Thanks. =P


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> How does being naked take away stress? Unless you're naked with someone else?


It makes one feel less inhibited.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

In a group it put eveyone on an equal level. Of course, some are more equal than others.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

It's over finally!
Over and over...
I don't have to work again til Wednesday and then I get to go to otacon. Maybe I can get to go see Transformers or Harry Potter this coming week.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I just saw One flew over the cuckoos nest on tv, damn good, lobotomy ...ouch...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn I'm so hot... Why does air not circulate in my room?


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I really miss Vongo.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

goodbye cruel world

****, I mean goodnight


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Night.

I really resent the saying "If you don't love yourself, how can you love someone else?"

I don't love myself most times, but I can love another just fine. Thankyou.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> Night.
> 
> I really resent the saying "If you don't love yourself, how can you love someone else?"
> 
> I don't love myself most times, but I can love another just fine. Thankyou.


I concur.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I miss my Windows Media Center, too.  

I really miss having a decent PC instead of my crappy new Dell which stopped working and this $75 cheapo one that I'm using now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I barely have the motivation. They say I suffer from a lack of seratonin synapses. They happen too infrequently for me to be functioning properly. I took the pills, I took the advice. The panic stopped but still, I'm not right. Racing thoughts and wasted time, it's the same old story-line. This is my nursery rhyme and it goes:

I believe in medication and I believe in therapy and I believe in crystal light cause I believe in me, yeah. It's so uplifting, **** yeah!

I'm barely off the medication and now the walls are closing in again. I can't breathe and I can't bleed. Will you be my alibi? Tell them that I truly tried to give in.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Damn I'm so hot... Why does air not circulate in my room?


The first half of that statement is true.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oops, I forgot to take Beano :um oh well, i no longer have any need whatsoever to leave the apartment, so I can just stay inside for a couple of days and let those beans and rice run their course.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

^^ Hmm. So Beano actually works.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^not completely effective but does help a bit, for me at least.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Damn I'm so hot... Why does air not circulate in my room?


If you got central air, you need a cold air return vent in your room otherwise the cold air wont come in your room with the door shut.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Why do people have to suck so much?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cannot believe I slept ten hours, turn around and take two more naps this afternoon .

I have to be up early tomorrow, too.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm totally crushing on the 2 singer guys from Sugar & Gold.. what's up with that?!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Noca said:


> If you got central air, you need a cold air return vent in your room otherwise the cold air wont come in your room with the door shut.


Thanks, bud.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

got the car and the cash, just need friends...


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

The Warm Delights Fudgy Chocolate Chip Cookie is much better than the Warm Delights Fudgy Brownie. I'm glad I didn't pour the topping over it or it would'nt have been nearly as good. Yummy!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know I'm done drinkin for the night when I close my eyes and feel that falling forever sensation, usually only a Sunday night special


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

depression rocks! :nw


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

im glad she liked the aquarium and fish 

and now i want to get myself one too. fish tanks own.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Another week, another rejection. :banana :yay How long until prostitution truly becomes my only option? :evil


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's not all that bad if you have the right connections.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Veggie1 said:


> The Warm Delights Fudgy Chocolate Chip Cookie is much better than the Warm Delights Fudgy Brownie. I'm glad I didn't pour the topping over it or it would'nt have been nearly as good. Yummy!


Really? I loved the brownie. Now I gotta try the cookie sometime too. Save the topping. I'm sure it tastes good plain


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

^^ Actually, the brownie might've been just as good but I had poured the topping over it at the time and the topping is not that great so that made it not so good tasting for me. The cookie was very good without the topping, and nice and moist! :yes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

If I post that thought it will probably be taken down. shame. :troll speaking of shame, the shame hand gesture is an odd one. You know, where a person takes one index finger and rubs it on the other like they are shaving an imaginary carrot. what is that supposed to symbolize anyway? ; - ;


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_*The parasites are excited when you're dead*._

I WANT TO SLEEP!!!!!!!!! :x :x :x I'll try again.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im too tried to post in the threads i normally do right now...ill do it tomorrow...damn im getting lazy already :fall


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well it's time for a little of this :yawn and a little of that


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

brain hurts finger hurts spirit hurts

oh, and I have indigestion. Damn $5 pizzas


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

It is very hot in my room. I can't sleep and don't want to sleep. I'm not looking forward to class tomorrow one bit.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Damn I'm so hot...


You got that right! :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That was out of context. I was speaking of my temperature. I do not think I'm "hot" in the slightest. Oh yes, and I was never libbyberk, but I was libbyberk83. I changed my name due to paranoia reasons. I apologize for any confusion, but really didn't think anyone would give a ****.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

What is there to be paranoid about?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It was personal.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh ok. You doing alright today?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Sometimes I'm so close to figuring things out. There was a time when I just was, and that time is like a face I can almost remember. I can tell you the eye color and the skin tone and the general shape, but I can't quite see it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Now I've really gone and done it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wuv u


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really, really, really, really don't want to go out to dinner with these people. I don't know them, yet the guy thought it would be a totally great idea that we all drive 45 minutes out of the way to eat dinner with one another. At least I don't have to pay, and it is a fairly upscale restaurant. I will order the lobster to take my revenge on him. So.. there. How dare he attempt to do something nice.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

... So... bored...


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Here I've had all weekend to play darts and I forgot. Oh well, back to the movies.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Victoria Beckham is a bad b*tch. I actually enjoyed the show. 

She had me lmao at the DMV. I wonder why those pictures are soo awful looking. They need to get some kind of airbrushing system in there.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

saw my niece for the first time


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

I told you I wasn't her.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I'm just not going to sleep tonight in an attempt to fix this whacked sleep schedule I have going. This should be fun.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

yusistabulokadingdongdooklahdittydongooklonngdingdongdook


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Goddammit. I think for all the times I didn't cry when I was upset, and for all the times I humiliated myself but was too thick-skinned to care... I have made them up in just half-an-hour. Afterward I curled in bed for an hour and wished I'd never wake up, and it reminded me of my suicidal days when I did that every night.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sometimes, when you're ex-girlfriend whom you love and respect very much, rips you a new a_shole, it makes you happy because someone has ripped away your vanity and told you truth. I never thought I'd be so thankful for someone tearing me up oneside and down the other. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll have to walk over to the other hospital in half an hour and get the annual TB test for work. I don't feel like it dammit. I always hate when it comes around...


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*DAMN IT!!*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

a ponytail, tank top, tight jeans and sandals. mmmmm


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I just keep getting dumber and dumberer.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm standing still and have no idea where to go.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I need a job :cry


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Gumaro said:


> a ponytail, tank top, tight jeans and sandals. mmmmm


Oh my God, get away from my window, Gumaro!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Will Harry die? :um :afr


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Why the hell does everyone like Facebook? All it's done is show me what assholes my old friends have turned into.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

I am a slow reader so if anybody posts spoilers in random threads like these after the HP book comes out, I will find you and do what I please with you.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I vote for Harry lives!



Though I'm usually wrong on these things. I'm trying to be optimistic.

And, yeah I feel like I'm in a depressive funk again.(Not related to HP)


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll have to read Harry Potter now...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Chocolate rocks!!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

carry said:


> Chocolate rocks!!


 :agree


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Hermione is the next to die. Then Harry dies because Voldemort will live forever otherwise.

/a guess


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

where do i put my bed?- because I think i live here.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_Do you remember the bedroom,
Was it your cell or was it your tomb?_

I hope I get those days off I requested...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



LostInReverie said:


> I am a slow reader so if anybody posts spoilers in random threads like these after the HP book comes out, I will find you and do what I please with you.


Well the book is already leaked on the internet, so you pretty much can't read websites anymore because I guarantee there are spoilers everywhere. Ruining the book is like a game to some people.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

One of the funniest things I saw was a guy driving by a line of people outside waiting to get the new Harry Potter book and he shouted the ending out. :lol 
I saw a video of that online like a year or so ago. I can laugh about it though because I don't care about HP.

I found the link. HAHA


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I never got into harry potter. I think I've seen 2 of the movies...meh. 

I loved the book series "Animorphs" i read that series throughout middle school. I hated the ending. Authors allways try to get dramatic in the end or leave with a cliffhanger. Hopefully you harry potter readers wont be as dissapointed with the end as I was with Animorphs.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> One of the funniest things I saw was a guy driving by a line of people outside waiting to get the new Harry Potter book and he shouted the ending out. :lol
> I saw a video of that online like a year or so ago. I can laugh about it though because I don't care about HP.
> 
> I found the link. HAHA


@ the very end: "noooo! *****, you *****!" LOL


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I know! :lol My coworker overheard me cracking up and that automatically made her laugh too.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

why do i stay up so late /or early every day?

i would blame it on insomnia or is it the sugar rush. *sighs*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I should be sleeping.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



mserychic said:


> I should be sleeping.


 :ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

:ditto three


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Let's trade places. You guys work and I'll sleep.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> Let's trade places. You guys work and I'll sleep.


depends. what do you do for work?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I work in the admitting department at Children's Hospital. It's annoying as ****.

It happens to be a slow night thank God.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

My mustache is finally even, but I don't think I can leave it alone. 















Damn, I was right.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Your Lover Scrub Ducky said:


> I never got into harry potter. I think I've seen 2 of the movies...meh.


The movies are a joke. Read the books.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I've had numerous people tell me I look like Harry Potter.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You should cover that scar more often.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ummm i couldn't sleep again. dang this insomnia


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wanna watch the simpsons movie...right now


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

why did these damn doctors decide to go with this crappy new software? i think the VISTA people must have built it



srschirm said:


> I've had numerous people tell me I look like Harry Potter.


i see it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

oh my God- i think this is a thought? I have no clue- more like a venting of sorts. But there's no random rant of the day thread is there? so I'm posting here. These are thoughts I'm think so I guess this belongs here. HEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP me oh my god she won't shut up, i understand how horrible her life is, how horrible horrible her life is, but please just shut up. dear god i don't what to be like her. why do i put myself through this? why does she put herself through this- I'm i gonna f*cking end up like her? please help yourself, please just f*ckin' do something.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Misery... ah hah hah hah...

I hate life.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pizza = nerd food


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

chronic illnesses suck!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

To the untrained eye....I almost could have been mistaken for normal......_almost_............. :sigh


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Little kitties are soooo precious! :mushy


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

I should be reading a book.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



a hot single shy girl said:


> Inturmal, you're probably the coolest guy I've ever known. I'd be very interested in having sexual relations with you.


why, ty. :kiss


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't like sad stuff happening like this  http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.c ... ss.bayarea


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I wish I could disown my family :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

carry said:


> I don't like sad stuff happening like this  http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.c ... ss.bayarea


That doesn't make me sad-- that makes me livid.

I'm all for equal punishment in situations like this. Cage those two and light 'em up. Let them crawl around in the bushes for a while before someone finds them.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Inturmal said:


> a hot single shy girl said:
> 
> 
> > Inturmal, you're probably the coolest guy I've ever known. I'd be very interested in having sexual relations with you.
> ...


 :lol :lol

inturmal owns


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hell yeah, he's so awesome.

I was in the shower listening to the radio and Muse's 'Supermassive Black Hole' sounded like they were saying 'Supermassive Black C*ck'. Hmmm...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can never sleep these days. I've had like three hours of sleep, collectively, in the past week.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Drella said:


> I can never sleep these days. I've had like three hours of sleep, collectively, in the past week.


I've gotten 4. I'm starting to look like the living dead. Maybe I don't sleep because I secretly want to be a zombie..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

when i was a kid to my teenage years, i used to like building legos
i wish i still had my 3,000 pieces


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Why did I wake up at 5am?... why?
Why can't I go back to sleep?
Why do I feel all loopy?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why was I tired all night at work and then when I finally get home and pop some sleeping pills, I'm fully alert?


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> carry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like sad stuff happening like this  http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.c ... ss.bayarea
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Why was I tired all night at work and then when I finally get home and pop some sleeping pills, I'm fully alert?


what sleeping pills do you use?


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Mandarin TV dramas always give me a lot of childhood flashbacks. Good times. <3


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Noca said:


> what sleeping pills do you use?


Just otc Diphenhydramine. I think it's due to another one of my drugs and I'm going to switch times on that. We'll see...


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dreamcatcher said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > carry said:
> ...


 :agree :mum


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Veggie1 said:


> Dreamcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > njodis said:
> ...


Fry 'em both :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate those damn weight/'fat' threads. It'd probably be useless to point out that a lot of overweight women have been sexually abused and 'fat' is a defense mechanism, even if not consciously. Or that it often isn't from laziness as much as depression, same as drinking, smoking, drugs, not working, and you name it, that people on here have problems with. :roll


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It has been my observation that opinions on this forum are more judgemental than the average opinion. Seems odd to me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my kitty says "hi"


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

He loves my clavicles. Too bad he's a ****-up. He'll never find a set of clavicles sexier than mine.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

HAHA. I just cut my bangs waaaaaaaaay too short.

I dyed my hair black, so I thought, "You know what would be good? Bangs! Yes, I'll cut them just below my eyebrows so that I can brush them over ever so slightly." So I pulled my wet hair tight, grabbed the scissors, and cut. Instantly, the first bit of hair quickly recoiled itself halfway up my forehead, indicating that I had f*cked it all up. I had to continue cutting so as not to look completely atrocious, but the bangs are now, like, half an inch long. I have a semi-Amish hairstyle.
Hahaha.... for ****'s sake. I look like that mentally challenged guy who sits in front of the fish market all day. 

My brother didn't laugh his *** off when I walked by, so maybe it's not as bad as I think. Or, perhaps, his new method of torture is to not tell me how stupid I look, letting me face full on public humiliation.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ah, thankyou dilaudid for making me feel good


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Apparently I have as many as ten people who know my myspace page by the url. In the meantime, I can only think of two or three people who would bother to even memorize it, heh.

So this is how it feels like to be a stalkee. What goes around comes around all right.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_Couldn't think of a thing that I hope tomorrow brings._

~Elliott Smith

I love you Elliott, even in death you understand me. I seriously have nothing to look forward to except working. My birthday is next week, I have to work. There's only one f*cking concert I want to go to in August and I have no one to go with. I'll go alone if it's a small venue, but this is like the biggest venue in Michigan.

I might try to call Megan tomorrow to see if she can go. I haven't spoken to her in forever so who knows...my life is pathetic.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dammit, I don't even know what to do with myself anymore. :get :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Attempt #3 at staying up all night to fix my sleep schedule is not going well.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

**** **** **** **** ****. I'm getting a shadow staff tonight at work. 8 hours alone with some strange chick? Anxiety is OUT OF CONTROL. Oh, how I am dreading this...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

right after i buy the latest techonolgy something else comes out thats 10x better than what i just bought.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

barnabas said:


> Apparently I have as many as ten people who know my myspace page by the url. In the meantime, I can only think of two or three people who would bother to even memorize it, heh.
> 
> So this is how it feels like to be a stalkee. What goes around comes around all right.


i wouldnt stalk you so much if you read my messages on myspace!!


----------



## grownboy84 (Jul 20, 2007)

crap, I hate that.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Gumaro said:


> i wouldnt stalk you so much if you read my messages on myspace!!


I'm avoiding a certain non-SAS myspace user and I don't even want to log in anymore. At least not for a while. :b

Trackspace is nice, though.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know why those people were staring at me. I get out of my car, and there's a 40-something woman staring at me. I enter the store, and there's a young guy staring at me. I walk towards the frozen goods, and there's a gaggle of adolescents staring at me. Jesus... I'm no Jane Fonda, so I don't know what that's all about. I knew I should have covered that giant toothy dwarf head I've spawned on my face.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

A test and 3 4 page research papers due thursday.. all for the same class. I think my teacher is sadistic :fall


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would have to agree on that


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

It's been five weeks ago today already. I can't believe it. It's so much worse than I ever imagined.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life never make a pretty woman your wife. Go for my personal point of view and get an ugly girl to marry you.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My random thoughts are too inconvenient right now.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Man, man... Man..


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

ahhhh...the weekend, finally, glug glug glug....about ****ing time.....its been a long week


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I need a new TV... the picture on mine keeps flipping....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I promise to go to bed once this album is done downloading.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Coffee!
The bean of my existance!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> right after i buy the latest techonolgy something else comes out thats 10x better than what i just bought.


Exactly why I'm not into that crap. It's constantly changing and getting better. Unless you're rich, you can't afford every new upgrade they come out with.

I want to scream, I can't sleep at the mo'.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have an odd goal in my mind lately and it would probably be best if I forgot about it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

@#$% @#$%... weed wacking at 7 a.m. this morning. This wouldn't be a big deal, except that he was wacking away right next to the window by my bed. Combine this with my recent bouts of insomnia, and I'm getting no sleep.

Hah... I just re-read that middle sentence, and I stand by it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Watch your language! There are children present!


----------



## korendir (Jul 6, 2007)

Do the shake n vac and put the freshness back.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im bored...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It's official, I'm moving back to L.A. After 14 years I'm gonna be back in L.A. & going to the same school. WTH lol I've come full circle. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's here! It's here! So cute: Amazon puts on its package - Attention Muggles! Do not deliver or open before July 21!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> It's here! It's here! So cute: Amazon puts on its package - Attention Muggles! Do not deliver or open before July 21!


Heh, that's neat.

My sister's getting it tomorrow. I should probably catch up. :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

PLEASE do not read out of order. You can wait.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:boogie :boogie :yes :lol :banana :banana  :evil :evil :eyes :clap :clap :clap :clap 

I passed my midterm with a 97%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe later when my husband comes home we will celebrate with a drink

:drunk



But I still am only halfway through the class :fall :afr :um :hide


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't understand why people find it necessary to hurt my feelings. I don't know exactly what I did to cause it. Ah well, I guess it's simply a case of me being me, as usual.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Penny said:


> :boogie :boogie :yes :lol :banana :banana  :evil :evil :eyes :clap :clap :clap :clap
> 
> I passed my midterm with a 97%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


way to go!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I really want to watch The Hills Have Eyes 2, but it's getting late and I'm a big scaredy cat. I don't even have my little watchkitty anymore to alert me to any inbreds trying to break in. Better pick a drama instead. I'll watch THHE2 during daylight tomorrow or wait until next weekend.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just want to feel alive for the first time in my life, I just want to feel attractive today.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> PLEASE do not read out of order. You can wait.


Too late. I found a copy and read the last 30 pages. 

I suppose I'll have to read them for real now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

just talked to a few new SAS members today


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

It's too late to start watching anything interesting and too early to go to bed, but I am really tired and hope I can sleep.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't want to feel anything anymore...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I just want Monday night here already so I can be off work.

My coworker is talking and I'm half listening...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cuz i remember all those years
how it was when you were here
i remember how it was
how it was when you were young


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Boreddd.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Is it bad that I can't stand gospel music? I love Jesus, but that music annoys the hell outta me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:wel :boogie  :yes :um :afr :b :stu :con :nw :agree :fall :hide :mum :lol :kiss :banana :hug :sigh :sas :ditto :dial :dd :get :int :thanks :doh :rain :spam :steam :haha :dead :hs :squeeze :blush :spit :cry   :eek :? 8) ops :twisted :roll :mushy :huh :idea t :| oke :spank :cuddle :wtf :rofl :cup :hb :no :troll :duck :hyper :eyes :kma :yawn :duel :yay :flush :twak :drunk :whip :clap   :shock :x :lurk :love :argue :group uke :tiptoe :wife :help :bah :blah :time :rub ar :door :sus :evil :teeth :heart :wels l opcorn :cig :blank


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Soul666 said:


> I don't want to feel anything anymore...


 :ditto


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I am a man of constant sorrow.
I've seen trouble all of my days!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm in love with my professor, and I've never been in love before.



...the first step is to admit you have a problem.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Here, have a candy bar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, where's my nap?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am really really really really really tired even though I got enough sleep.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm all hurty ugh.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

How exactly is the best way to kill yourself?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jesus doesn't like gospel music either so relax. You know, I enjoyed protesting the Iraqi war until the 911/Truth people showed up. I don't want to be seen with them!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Just because someone has SA doesn't mean they're nice. Ew at some of the people on this forum.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would have to agree.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

The Sunday night butterflies have officially arrived. Another crappy work week ahead. :sigh


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I love gospel music, but I'm an old soul.....mixed with this day of age...conflicted on all sides. I don't know Jesus well enough to comprehend what he likes...though some of you people presume to understand....


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's cool if you love gospel music. It's just something I could never get into...the way it sounds...the style of it. It irks me.

I'm immediately depressed when I hear the theme song to Mash. I HATE it!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> I'm immediately depressed when I hear the theme song to Mash. I HATE it!


Yep, I've always hated that show based solely on the intro. "Suicide is Painless" isn't exactly a happy song.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Is that what it's called? All I know is the sound of it makes me want to kill myself.

Secret really sucks, even the Platinum kind. I'll stick with Degree for women...and I also need to get more Schick Quattro razors, expensive, but they're my favorite.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't believe I -the person uncomfortable with eating in front of unfamiliar people- have to go out to eat with a group of people I hardly know tomorrow night. There won't even be one person I know going with me. This can't go very well. If they ask about where I work, my hobbies, etc., I am going to lie to them.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

time to pass out


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Please just let me hang in there at school for 3 more weeks.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess I'll finally take my arse to sleep and stop trying to pick up hot chicks on myspace for now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Almost a year. Almost a year sober. But...he didn't quite make it. I don't feel much.. just.. numb...and that's about it, I suppose. And so continues my life with an alcoholic.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

who invented angry people


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Dreamcatcher said:


> Almost a year. Almost a year sober. But...he didn't quite make it. I don't feel much.. just.. numb...and that's about it, I suppose. And so continues my life with an alcoholic.


I'm sorry... :hug


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i try to eat as much as i can inbetween my loss of appetite and nausea.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Humanoids. I crack myself up. :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thangs just aint the same for gangstas


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want to quit school.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



mserychic said:


> I want to quit school.


yeah...just dont do it :squeeze


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

When I stop and wave you across the street, giving you safe passage from other lunatics behind the wheel of cars, THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN MEANDER AROUND LIKE A WIND UP TOY, JUST CROSS THE STREET! When you appear fickle about your plans to cross the street, I start dreaming of bumping you gently, nudging you with my bumper. Don't let the loud music scare you, just cross already!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't believe I actually survived dinner. He didn't ask me a lot of personal questions, so I don't want to drive my car off a bridge at the moment. That's wonderful.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> I can't believe I actually survived dinner. He didn't ask me a lot of personal questions, so I don't want to drive my car off a bridge at the moment. That's wonderful.


you went on a date? im jealous of him!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, no, I'm nowhere near the comfort required for that... yikes.
I was continuing my previous post here from, like, a page ago. I guess I should have been _a little _more specific with this one :lol. 
A professor of mine treated two other girls and me to dinner tonight. 
I was worried that he would ask, you know, about my job, friends, boyfriend... of which I have none. He asked the two other girls if they had boyfriends, so I guess it was just totally obvious that I don't have one. Ah well, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

its must be another Jehovah Witness ringing my doorbell, or my neighbor annoyed with my loud fan....either way, I'm not answering my door....


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

hit the ground running, like The Hoff would.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

comic con is coming. i will have a fun time there.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I better kick myself in the *** and get some yoga in today...and some running on the treadmill. Maybe it'll make me feel better. I f*cking hope so.

PS: I hate people.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate people too. I think more than they hate me. Maybe.

I hurt so ****ing much I just want to die. Please Lord, take me.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

lazy coworker fuxxcked up everything on his shift which carried over to my shift and it was a mess when my boss showed up so _I_ looked bad.

im going to chew his *** out when i get in tommorrow. i think it'll be fight # 300 between us :lol

he does this to everyone, but no one else does anything about it. maybe if they did management would get on him, but no no.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Where the **** are my boxcutters? I've been tearing my room apart in a desperate search. Where the hell could they have gone?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hahahhaa, some woman just stopped me for directions and I just realized that I told her the wrong road to turn on. Now I feel like a dick because she's just going to get lost.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Where the @#%$ are my boxcutters? I've been tearing my room apart in a desperate search. Where the hell could they have gone?


I haven't seen my box cutter in a long time :sigh I hope you find yours :squeeze


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

People are severly annoying me today :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



moksha said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I want to quit school.
> ...


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love how all the buff dudes at the gym make me feel like a total idiot. I was just trying to figure out how to use the ab machine, and practically everyone in the place was gawking at me; the employee on duty was staring at me through the mirror the entire time. So, after fiddling with the damn thing for a few minutes, I simply gave up and walked out of the facility, feeling embarrassed. 
At this pace, I will never be ripped like John Rambo.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nothing like being put down about your most distressing issues by your own family


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

When my cats barf, it's like a domino effect... one starts, another one does it a few minutes later and then, the last one does a pile right where I walk... Added to that, I haven't eaten since early this afternoon. I think my appetite took a vacation after cleaning up all the cat barf :um uke :mum


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I feel like I could just kill someone...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Im going to Comic Con soon.
I hope my anxiety dosn't attack.
all those people.
but all the great comics i can get


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

To describe our 2.5 yr relationship as just a friendship is dillusional, but I suspect I know why you said that. The 16 yrs we knew each other BEFORE that, THAT was friendship. (The tell-tale sign was the absence of clothing!) :twak


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I gave my box cutter to the terrorists, though I took the blade out. please don't arrest me..you can tap my phone, but you'll find it a bit silent.....


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have no Personality...


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

My obsession with my professor is reaching an unhealthy level. So this is sad in a sad way. It also makes me sad.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i feel numb


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Bedtime for Bonzo


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

barnabas said:


> My obsession with my professor is reaching an unhealthy level.


You too eh?


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Uh... Cheese!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

i cant help but to wonder....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

theres no food in this f*cking house!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

mserychic said:


> barnabas said:
> 
> 
> > My obsession with my professor is reaching an unhealthy level.
> ...


He's fifty and he's borderline obese, but damnit, he's HAWT. :b

And he lives not too far away from school, so I'm afraid I will become a real-life stalker in the near future.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Goodnight...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't believe I ate the whole thing, plus.....


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm done waiting.... DONE! I tell ya...


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I have fingerfeet!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

teaching is fun, and im good at it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

anyone have a smoke?..damn....I done ran out....


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Our friends EEE are coming tomorrow for a rare visit. We used to have a lot of fun with EE, but that was back when they were little kids when we could easily entertain them with Soul Calibur and a yoyo. I wonder if I should bother showing them my pogo stick and my unicycle...

How are you supposed to entertain two teenagers anyway? What do teenagers like other than music and hanging out with friends?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

They like drugs and guns and sex from what I've heard. I don't know.

It's time for me to open my Dr Pepper.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like how every single thing in my life turns completely to crap, and a whirlwind of depression sets in. I fail at life.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You didn't fail when you chose that avatar. B00bs.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, it would be good to actually have Ilsa here to beat the crap out of and humiliate me on a daily basis. I would be a total success at life, because she's a lotta woman, and her intimidation would work wonders for me... she's scary.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, there's something really sexy about the scary aspect right?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> Wow, there's something really sexy about the scary aspect right?


Right.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I am so bored :fall


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



mserychic said:


> omb I am so bored :fall


me too. we should square dance together to help pass time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":8f872]Wow, there's something really sexy about the scary aspect right?


Right.[/quote:8f872]
Hah, yes, well, I don't think I'd want to get on her bad side... all I'm sayin'.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Your Lover Scrub Ducky said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > omb I am so bored :fall
> ...


I'll get my cowboy hat. yeehaw!


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I wonder why watermelon makes me burp.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I've made mistakes, but I'll find my way. There's no explanation for, the things I've failed at before. They can't hold my hand. It just hurts to be a man, through the tortures of the damned.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Earlier this year I experienced self-doubt like I never experienced one before. I just realized I haven't fully recovered yet and secretly I'm still emotionally unstable.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I hate my eyeballs.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Ice cream is not necessarily a summertime food. Not at all. We do ice cream a disservice by pigeon-holing it so. Quite a shame, that.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

When someone else controls your Mind...
You'll get worse before the End...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lets see, ive lost all my references, havent worked in over a year, but im supposed to get a job?


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Why? Why did she have to close it? :cry


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[email protected] you 11


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't love you much do I? Just more than all the stars in the skyyyy....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Freaking out and I dunno why. Slow down already!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum

edit: great, this was supposed to be the "post your mood as a smiley" thread. Now I need to add _another_ :mum


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Noca said:


> lets see, ive lost all my references, havent worked in over a year, but im supposed to get a job?


Make up some bull**** internet company and I'll be your reference. I'll also make the fake site.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

You said you read me like a book, but the pages all are torn and frayed


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Perhaps I should make up some bull**** personality just to fullfill the need of acceptance.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's not the answer, but we can always be better versions of ourselves. I'm working on it.

...and if people don't accept you, **** 'em.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'll show you, 11. I'm posting again to let you know that I don't give a [email protected]#$


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Perhaps I should make up some @#%$ personality just to fullfill the need of acceptance.


I feel the same way of Myself...

I like your Personality...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I like her personality too. libby is one of the best, but if there are certain aspects of her personality she wants to change, it can be done. I don't like the idea of doing it to be accepted though, but what do I know....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know - I couldn't fake it for very long.
In the long run, your true self comes through. Depression does lower it, too. I am naturally optimistic, but there are times when I just want to sleep and do nothing. 

We're all here to better ourselves in different ways, so that is cool.

Okay, I'm rambling - but isn't this thread about RANDOM thoughts? :haha


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> I like her personality too. libby is one of the best, but if there are certain aspects of her personality she wants to change, it can be done. *I don't like the idea of doing it to be accepted though, but what do I know...*


I don't like the idea of that either... :agree


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm tired......and I have a bed........so what's the problem?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, there's a nurse in ER and I want to stomp his midget ***!!!!!
I hate him. He has this condescending way about him and he gives me nasty looks, like looking down upon me. I stare at his lil' ***** *** right back. I asked my coworker what she thought about him and she doesn't like him either so I know I'm not trippin'...if he gets out of line with me, he's gonna hear what I have to say.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:



> midget


 :no ...little person :yes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Just to clarify, the douchebag isn't actually a midget. He's really short and beggin' for an *** kickin'.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> Just to clarify, the douchebag isn't actually a midget.


Congratulations on making the story 900% less funny.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Tell me about it. I had this image of her attacking a 3 foot midget and wrestling him to the ground before drop kicking him out the window.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

This dude is so short though, he may as well be one. ****.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's about time for me to leave work. Yes!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

2 1/2 more hours for me.... ugghh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

new deck today, yay!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Today I was reminded of how much I hate being praised in front of others... stupid work meeting...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes good dreams are worse than bad ones.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wow that metamucil stuff works great :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need a new brain. I wonder where I can find one.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm torn between doing my homework and spending the day with EE. Much to my relief, they haven't changed. They're older, taller, and look more sophisticated than I will ever do. Otherwise, they're the same old EE.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

EE es la bomba!!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I want to snack, but also sleep.

I wish I could do both at the same time.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I better get some sleep now. Gotta work tonight.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Some days just ****ing suck and this is one of them.

Son of a mother****ing *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I thought I wanted to put on weight and now it feels like a block of wood in my middle. I think I should have left it the way it was - I felt more comfortable then.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Blocks of wood are hard on the stomach I'd imagine.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just tried to get a bug off my monitor with the mouse pointer.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Am I allowed two thoughts in a row?

Anyway, I think I'm going to go watch a movie and fall asleep.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, there's nothing like random, unnecessary pictures to remind me of just how ugly I am. Seriously, I think school children could slide down my forehead using an old tire. According to recent measurements, my forehead is 6 inches long. 
Alright, alright... in actuality, it's more like 6 centimeters. I'm not quite Eric Stoltz in "Mask." In this picture my mom just received, my head looks like a bulbous potato with plastic googly eyes. I won't even get into the outfit I'm wearing... was I drunk when I put it together? Horrendous. Just.. just.. indescribable.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

njodis said:


> I just tried to get a bug off my monitor with the mouse pointer.


I've tried moving the cursor off the screen to get something off my desk :sus


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

God help me, I want to just rail on everyone today....I'm not perfect, but God damn, wtf is wrong with everyone else??


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Did I mention I napped for three hours today? It was delicious and I shall rave about it all weekend!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm just going to pretend that never happened. :um

Lovely.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I can honestly say that, for this moment, I'm bored :um :fall


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I've had a migraine for three days. Stupid air pressure!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you seen those late night ads for Enzyte (sp?) that claims to produce "male enhancement" of "that certain part"?

Have you ever wanted to call them, playing really stupid, and ask "Uh, I was wondering what part exactly does your product enhance?"

It would be so funny to discuss a penis with some operator who isn't sure if you really could be this seriously stupid. I wonder how long it would take them to figure out that you were clearly just messing with them? 

This gag would work for female callers too, who could discuss how their hubby just doesn't measure up in that area after finding out what part they refer to in their vague ads. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Stay the **** off facebook, Elizabeth. When will you learn!?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Last night was a real *****. I was so busy, I wanted to SCREAM!!!!! :x 
I hate that damn job. God bless Adderall, I probably wouldn't have been able to cope and focus as well without it. Ah well, I'm home and I'm sleepy. Zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So I'm in the middle of a movie last night and the power goes out for no apparent reason. Doesn't come back on until this morning.

For one thing, I have a hard time sleeping in complete silence, and it's hot as **** in my room at night without a fan on.

:mum


----------



## jeffid (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> God bless Adderall


Isn't that the truth? I don't take it often but I took one of those this week and it seriously saved the day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> God bless Adderall.


yum


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I know too damn much to feel anything but anger, sadness, and frustration 98% of the time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't believe I've now made 6,000 posts on this forum. I've basically just paraphrased the same post over and over again, changing a few words here and there. It's amazing how far that got me. Amazing.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I happen to have a really good random thought for today...




Are ghosts autistic?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Time to get some new music.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The chatroom sure is dead since the, uh, "incident."


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ we don't chat in chat rooms, we have SA * slaps*


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

His name was _boner_. :lol

(Growing Pains)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ What would PETA say about a cat in a Pringles can?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just killed another possible friendship.

Good job, Elizabeth.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

and now my hands are itching too


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I was eating Gushers which is the name of candy, but it could also be the name of a really bad porno.

I'm in a Klonopin daze, ****. I'm gonna lie down. I was trying to sedate myself so I can stop obsessing over a retarded moment I had.
Then I'll take Adderall on this day off to feel good and energetic. Better than sleeping another day away.

My friend said something I can relate too so much:

"I've really not moved anywhere in life. Anyway, there's always meds so it's not entirely bleak." 

Preach! I'm out.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I really want a chili dog but that means leaving the hosue.. darn.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so upset I missed a phone call I was expecting. My lil' bro was on the phone, that's why I didn't hear it ring.

OMG it's 3 am and here I am...life is just weird.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In China do they list hair & eye color on a drivers license when black/brown would describe virtually their entire population? :con


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

He is falling in love with me...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate my life.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh man i think she has a wedding ring


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate my job and all the people that work there..... GRRR :mum


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

****, I have to go to school... =(


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i slept 19 hours today


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Why do I have to reset my BRAND NEW, LATEST, GREATEST MODEM EVERY D**N DAY?? 

19 huh? Wow.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Why do I have to reset my BRAND NEW, LATEST, GREATEST MODEM EVERY D**N DAY??
> 
> 19 huh? Wow.


yeah its my new record.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I know you would like it to be different but to someone who always ends up on the short side of sleep, I'm jealous.

random thought: I forgot to switch the setting on the washer from medium to large and everything is soapy. Now when I sweat suds will sputter from beneath my pits. I'll have rabid armpits.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother just totaled his second car of the year today, and I've had to run him to the store for a pack of cigarettes every hour on the hour since the accident. This is not going to be inconvenient at all.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That sucks. 

I shouldn't even speak to that ***** in the ER anymore. I hate when people act like it kills them to say something back to you. **** you. I don't have to say anything at all to you. She acts like she thinks she's all that anyway. The urge to punch people...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my guns go BOOM BOOM and your guns go pow pow


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

day the of thought random


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

soul wounds i cannot conceal
these wounds are so hard to heal

that's some emo **** right thurr


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Why does my sister feel the need to keep telling me things I'm better off not knowing?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I can't beleive this doctor is making me wait....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think ive spent my quota for the next month or so, time to cut back.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Frustrated at the fact that I want to and can have sex with my boyfriend, but I'm way ****ing scared to. At least right now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

ARGH, I'm sick *again*! :fall

:mum


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm gonna be alone forever.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel sick.

I never get sick.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm sick too. I called off today and I'm preparing a pre-emptive strike/call for tomorrow as I..........type.

uke


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha. I'll see you later. :3


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Where be she?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hahahaha, I attract all the weirdos.
Some guy just sent me some Ted Bundy-esq love message. The blatant sex offender undertone did not go unnoticed. I don't know if it was meant to be humorous or not, but I really got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

what will become of me?


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

Stay off this website, there's a sickness going around...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe staying away is a good idea.
I'm feeling lower than low. I just want to disappear.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If I have to take history again for the 3rd time I'll be the biggest loser ever.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> hahahaha, I attract all the weirdos.
> Some guy just sent me some Ted Bundy-esq love message. The blatant sex offender undertone did not go unnoticed. I don't know if it was meant to be humorous or not, but I really got a good laugh out of it.


:rain


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And on and on my ****ing life goes.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm so tired but I can't sleep :fall


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have a pimple inside my nose. i dont normally get pimples so why do i have to get one of the painful ones!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > hahahaha, I attract all the weirdos.
> ...


No, you misunderstood me. By "laugh," I meant a rose petal coated bath and an empty bottle of Chardonnay.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

all ive done all day is sleep and eat


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

yoohoo!! four day weekend!! I'm gonna wake up in the morning and have a beer! been awhile since I had a extended weekend. Giddy up!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I burped and it tasted like tuna


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My apartment cries out for someone to clean it. I may have to call a family friend who is a cleaner. She changed her name form Kay Smith to Oz Bondaroo.........and I think I could pay her in shiney stones.

Edit: I need to go for a drive and clear my head.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Of the 5 days ive been home alone, my house still looks neat. Ive concluded that it is my parents that make this house a mess, not me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****

I need friends.

Or even a friend.

:help


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa6/photo********bucket/thinkingofYou-jwomack.gif


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I cannot f&&*ing concentrate on anything until this whole thing is resolved.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wtf is a blogtv?!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i might just go early cause im soo bored.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm depressed.
I wish my boyfriend was here.
I want to sleep.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I'm gonna break my sister's cell phone. She's driving me crazy!!! :twak

She's making me miss the days when we never spoke to each other.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My boyfriend didn't call! I'm depressed. -cries-


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



deadrun said:


> My boyfriend didn't call! I'm depressed. -cries-


 :hug


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i just choked on a cherry pit almost :yes :banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The Simpsons is the most unfunny cartoon ever.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Corn on the cob rockssss mmm!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

weeeee, i could just float away.......


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

..and who pulls the strings?


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sean88 said:


> The Simpsons is the most unfunny cartoon ever.


*The Simpsons* Season 1-9 are Good, everything after that sucked(except for a few Episodes)... :sigh


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I really miss chewing gum.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

_"I'm Forever Alone"_


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I hope everything went okay and groovy


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I ran over a dog on the way home. I had my brights off and didn't see it in time to slow down. It barked when I hit it in the *** and i heard scraping underneath the car. ; - ; "ah crap." I thought I'd killed it or at least injured it badly but i guess i braked in time to hit it slow enough because when i got out to look it was gone - nowhere to be seen (no, not stuck to the bottom of the car). around the corner i saw this little kitten in the middle of the road, sitting on the stripes. so small - just sitting there. I'm sorry i didn't take a picture of that.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

... =*(


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My hair got wet in the damn shower and now it's frizzy!!! :x 
If I was thinking, I would've brought my Frizz-Ease and flat irons with me to work.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's too hot to sleep.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I want Taco Bell!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My new goal is to terminate the entire male gender.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i put a 1000kms on my car in just 20 days.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> My new goal is to terminate the entire male gender.


****, look out. It's a woman on a mission.

:hide


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_Really_ cute guy on myspace, we have things in common and he seems cool as hell, not too far from me, *HAS A KID!!!!!*

****! His son is adorable, but I can't be dealin' wit no baby daddies...not as far as dating goes.


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> My new goal is to terminate the entire male gender.


lol! You gotta follow your dreams!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> My new goal is to terminate the entire male gender.


good luck with that


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My boss needs to hurry up and get get back here so I can sleep! Tired of working through half my lunch everyday!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

she sure is cute


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> My new goal is to terminate the entire male gender.


i wonder why you cant find a bf :stu


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LostInReverie wrote:


> My new goal is to terminate the entire male gender.


I respectfully and earnestly request a waiver on the grounds that I'm not a wanker like the rest of those damn dudes!! Or, if a waiver is not available, the name of the closest sex change facility.

-United in Sisterhood,

/r/
FC


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

wow, jared diamond (author) aged really well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

17 kids! *17*! :fall 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070803/ap_on_fe_st/17_kids


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Dreamcatcher said:


> 17 kids! *17*! :fall
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070803/ap_on_fe_st/17_kids


hahaha i heard they give all their kids names starting with "j". Can't believe there hasn't been a jennifer yet!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> My new goal is to terminate the entire male gender.


You can start with Me...


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey, I saw that woman with 17 kids today. Is she insane or just like a baby-popping machine? or both?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im friendless........ everyone goes away in the end


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The fathers name of the 17 babies is JIMBOB LOL! Thats almost as great as JimmieJames


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd love to have the house to myself once in a while.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Miss my last therapist but I don't want to be working with a pathologizer.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I also am going to make that friend.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My dad's a p-whipped idiot.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Kick, Punch it's all in the mind..


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Gumaro said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > My new goal is to terminate the entire male gender.
> ...


Dude, I get that you don't like me. Please stop pointing it out on every damn thread.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

smile


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't hate you! and i hate ALOT of people!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

smile


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Only people on this forum could turn a sarcastic joke/comment into an insult fest.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

****


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

njodis said:


> Only people on this forum could turn a sarcastic joke/comment into an insult fest.


Seriously wow


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

smile


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

The thoughts are getting a bit too ordered in here people.

It's one of those days where I have no idea what to do with myself.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

FreeSoul said:


> It's one of those days where I have no idea what to do with myself.


Go jack off, you'll burn up a little time. Hey, it works for me! =P


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

sean88 said:


> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> > It's one of those days where I have no idea what to do with myself.
> ...


Already did that once today... gotta find something else to do.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

FreeSoul said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > FreeSoul said:
> ...


lol =)


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

What was I thinking???


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Bleh!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Get a new tattoo or color in my current one...? O_O"


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I had the most nutritionally-deprived dinner tonight. Went to the movies so I ate popcorn (yes with butter and salt! lol), junior mints, reese cup, and an Icee.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sean88 said:


> Get a new tattoo or color in my current one...? O_O"


Finish the old one, then get a new one and not before, Mister!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


two posts doesnt consitute 'every damn thread'


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


Yes it does! None of the rest of the threads have been damned.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Gumaro said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Gumaro said:
> ...


leave her alone!...i be lifting weights too...ill punch you in the face


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

More random, less order!

I really wish I knew where my comb was... my hair is starting to get long and puffy again.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I watched a praying mantis fight a yellow jacket for a meal. It was humorous watching the mantis holding the dead grasshopper in one arm, taking swipes at the yellow jacket with the other arm. After 10 minutes or so the yellow jacket finally swooped in, grabbed the grasshopper, and swooped away with it to another plant...then promptly lost hold of the meal and it fell to the ground. Big reddish ants swarmed the dead grasshopper. The yellow jacket tried retrieving its victory but couldn't fight 20 ants as they dragged it back to their colony.

Ants: 1 Mantis: 0 Yellow Jacket: 0 Grasshopper: big 0

I wish I knew someone in real life that finds this stuff as interesting as I do, but most people just look at me quite oddly.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Amocholes said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > Get a new tattoo or color in my current one...? O_O"
> ...


Yessir!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

8:15 pm and I"m finally getting a shower. I might make it afterall.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I can't wait!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't want to go!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the new Nightwish album leaked :yay


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Nae said:


> I watched a praying mantis fight a yellow jacket for a meal. It was humorous watching the mantis holding the dead grasshopper in one arm, taking swipes at the yellow jacket with the other arm. After 10 minutes or so the yellow jacket finally swooped in, grabbed the grasshopper, and swooped away with it to another plant...then promptly lost hold of the meal and it fell to the ground. Big reddish ants swarmed the dead grasshopper. The yellow jacket tried retrieving its victory but couldn't fight 20 ants as they dragged it back to their colony.
> 
> Ants: 1 Mantis: 0 Yellow Jacket: 0 Grasshopper: big 0
> 
> I wish I knew someone in real life that finds this stuff as interesting as I do, but most people just look at me quite oddly.


that would have been cool to watch!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Non-applicator tampons are so tiny. I had no idea!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My horoscope suggested I go buy some recycled paper...

That's really deep... or no....

What the hell kind of horoscope is that?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I feel a bit of existential dread coming on.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My arm hurts... =)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I believe i can fly o/`

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa6/photo********bucket/ThelmaLouise2.jpg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired....why do naps do that!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

moksha said:


> leave her alone!...i be lifting weights too...ill punch you in the face


I will spare you in the massacre... and Don, for making an excellent point.

And also njodis, SilentProphet, Classified, Atticus, Mayflower 2000, Soul666, R, Nicolay, oh ****, never mind, I'm calling it off.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn, I'm enjoying this cigarette, cancer here I come!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



mserychic said:


> I don't want to go!


Quoting myself.. I'm cool like that. I'm so glad I went! :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

mserychic, that is usually how it works out.

I'm wearing a tie-die tshirt with a BIG peace symbol on it to church, just incase there's anyone left who equates right wing conservative churchiness to patriotism. Im going to enjoy this.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

What I would give for at least one day without any self-deprecating thoughts...


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

my phone pisses me off!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

This new Harry Potter movie kinda sucks..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

whats another night alone when im spending every day on my own?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

and here it goes


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate sinus headaches :mum


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Apparently most of the girls don't want to have fun.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, so, I went to a family event yesterday, and my mom had to blabber to the entire family that I was going to be doctor in a few years, and carried on and on about how I've won all these honors at college. This wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact that she _completely made it all up_. Now, my entire family assumes that I'm going to cure muscular dystrophy or something. As if I didn't already feel like a total failure and a f**k up, now I have to deal with the inevitable backlash after I am denied access to graduate school. Yes, graduate school, not medical school, like my mother wants people to believe.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Damn it!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

why does kenny G have to ruin every song with that horn.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

What an awful day....I feel so physically sick right now....I wish I could just pass out or something.......


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

someone entertain me


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not a typesetter, and don't follow "the rules". Unless it's dialog, the period/comma looks better outside of the quotes, where it belongs.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I need to stop biting my nails.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to run while listening to the '90s show on the radio .


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why do I watch these plastic surgery shows all the time?! Makes me want to throw up every time!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

pain and nausea.......back again


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

this work week is going to suck. I can feel it, Sunday nights always get me down


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm so lonely... =(


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

:hug 

I was in the ER interviewing a parent. Her son was there too naturally. They are both so friendly, I've seen them before because he's what we call a "frequent flyer", been here many times. So I told him "You are so handsome!" His mom jokingly said "Oh now you know she's been working long hours and is tired." I said "No, seriously." He said "Thankyou."
I'm glad I told him that, hopefully it made him feel good and I meant it.
He had on glasses, has beautiful eyes and beautiful brown hair.
He's 17 years old and he's on the heart transplant list so what he has is pretty serious. I really hope he'll be alright.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

double post


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just 4 more days until I'm liberated from summer school! :banana


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I feel terrible. It's my bipolar making me feel terrible.

My boyfriend wants to have kids with me in the future and I know he wants to marry me in our 20s.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No need to rush anything.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I slept for 12 hours and I feel exhausted.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh i cant stand that b!tch


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its like a brotherhood...its all blood baby...its all love


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

:boogie I got a cookie, I got a cookie, I got a cookie hey hey hey HEY! :boogie


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> I slept for 12 hours and I feel exhausted.


Dude, that's totally me... I sleep all day long and I'm still tired as hell.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Gabriellabos said:


> :boogie I got a cookie, I got a cookie, I got a cookie hey hey hey HEY! :boogie


Yay! Never heard anyone else singing that song hehe


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel really yucky today.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i left on a high note


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i need to go to the bathroom but i'm lazy


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Halcyon said:


> i need to go to the bathroom but i'm lazy


I thought I was the only one... lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wow its gonna be akward to ever talk to her again.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I need to practice my guitar more! =(


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm pathetic. Even my family agrees. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



GraceLikeRain said:


> I'm pathetic. Even my family agrees. :sigh


 :hug

Oh geeze, do I ever know the feeling.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



njodis said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pathetic. Even my family agrees. :sigh
> ...


Me too. =*(


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm constantly exhausted from exercise and de hydrated.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

heh. i'm gonna drive your piece of crap car into the ground.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I WANT a digital camera...........I NEED an ipod.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mmm... orange chicken...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rush Hour _THREE_?!

:fall


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I was never into the whole Rush Hour thing. I haven't watched any of 'em, but the infamous line is "I don't understand the words that are coming out of your mouth!" OMG! SO HILARIOUS! :roll He even uses that line in this new one based on the previews. I'll pass.

It's so hot in this room. What a *****.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I need a wank... er, I mean... nevermind.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

_You're Asian, quit humiliating yourself! _

Come on folks, it is all about the delivery, d-e-l-i-v-e-r-y. Yeah, that doesn't work well on a forum.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

We can spell delivery dude. Damn.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nah, I was trying to emphasize rolling a word off my tongue slowly...like s-l-o-w-l-y. Ya get it? Like with speech and stuff, except I'm trying to point it out with typed words! *spins in circles* Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I hope I don't end up like these guys... lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> Nah, I was trying to emphasize rolling a word off my tongue slowly...like s-l-o-w-l-y. Ya get it? Like with speech and stuff, except I'm trying to point it out with typed words! *spins in circles* Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Oh ok. haha I feel some kind of high, it's not a medicated one this time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ugggggghhhhh.

No words.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Time passed too quickly. I need to go to bed. I hear thunder outside, good sleeping weather.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I need more sleep! =X


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yesterday I saw a guy on an oxygen tank smoking a cigarette.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Merely because one's problems are visible to others does not mean that they should have the ability to change. I'm sure you're not the first nor only one to judge him. 

I hate when people are nice to me. I can see the pity in their eyes and it disgusts me.

I gave that cat a brand new toy 5 minutes ago and he already lost it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I know what you mean, but come on. If you've gotten to the point where you're on an oxygen tank, I would hope that would be enough motivation to quit smoking. But yeah, it's not my life. Of course it's wrong to judge, but I just found this particular case to be a bit much. Even with the health issues aside, it's pretty ****ing dangerous to be screwing around with a lighter with an oxygen tank beside you.

and p.s: And I don't pity you at all. Hell, I know exactly where you're coming from most of the time, but you already know that.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I want a shuvel.....


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

she knows how to carry herself


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I hate when people are nice to me. I can see the pity in their eyes and it disgusts me.


What are your falsification criteria? In other words, when someone is nice to you, what conditions would lead you to believe they weren't just showing you pity?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i gladly judge smokers, smoking is stupid.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't even know why I bother anymore. I should just go into the woods and entice a bear to recreate the ending of "Grizzly Man."


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Where have you gone, Joe DiMaggio?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need to get out of here. This just isn't tolerable anymore.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I promise not to break your heart Alex!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i just bought a new quad core computer woot!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The last part of today was... stressful.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

12 days to go....


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I get to do meaningless physical labor tomorrow! And Friday! And Saturday! And Sunday! And next Monday! YAY!!!!

and on a sidenote, I didn't get a driver's license just so my dad could switch cars around! it's DEMEANING!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I just hate it when I can't remember the names of those damn videos...
I can only remember what they looked like, but that doesn't help me. argh...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm at work and I don't want to work. Splendid.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been online so long today that I've completely lost all notions of time and space. My social life shoud be envied.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wanna, l-l-l-lick you from your head to your toes.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

That was a good meal.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> I'm at work and I don't want to work. Splendid.


It must be nice to get paid to surf the net.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am so beyond obsessed it's not even funny.. ok maybe it is a lil


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

pls don't think that way...don't, don't, don't, don't , don't!!!! ok Mr?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Inturmal said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at work and I don't want to work. Splendid.
> ...


Well, yeah. haha

I do work though mofo'.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Inturmal said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at work and I don't want to work. Splendid.
> ...


Yeah, that's my job too. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

'It's alright...it's alright...it's alright 
She moves in mysterious ways...
...Lift my days and light up my nights"


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My head won't stop pounding. Want to be back home in bed


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I passed my permit test! Score!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm bored at work. Yawn.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh dear. i think i've developed a little crush on her :blank


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Why I always get into the forum when I have to leave for work?

Do I secretly want to avoid work?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to slap my boss soon. When you leave early don't call 10 times in the next hour!! I could get all the stuff done if I wasn't talking to you the whole time ahh!


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i love eating hot tamales!! i had 2 packs today :yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



justlistening said:


> There he was, standing next to me at the urinal ... a talker! :fall


I've never had that happen before... lol

But then again, I usually piss in the stalls.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I loved that awkward stare down I had with one of my professors earlier today. She said "Hello" to the student next to me and the other professor near me, but she had to walk by me, a mere two feet away from my face, and just glared at me. I love how I creep people out without even trying.


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

Drella said:


> I love how I creep people out without even trying.


I want to creep people out, too! How do you do it? I'm the kindly-old-lady-magnet.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Loner said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I love how I creep people out without even trying.
> ...


Well, I find that the best method is to pick out one individual in an unescapable place (say, a public bus). Then, you have to get really close to the person. Now (and this is key), breathe through your mouth really loudly directly into the person's air space, stare at the person, and continuously lick your lips. You will probably be sprayed in the eyes with pepper-spray countless times, but trust me, you build up a tolerance after a while.


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

lol, Seriously! Just reading that made me want to mace my screen.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Things are looking up! :yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I give up...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHH I gotta get on the greyhound to go to the bay area tomorrow for ten days. Gotta meet my mom's new boyfriend who is an extreme extravert LOL Then only like six days till the semester starts when i gets back. Ewwwww.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Someone drag me away from Autobahn.. I'm addicted!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

And just like that my world came crashing down.....


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

This thread has over 200 pages


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is it in you now, to watch the things you gave your life to broken? And stoop then build them up with worn out tools? Take all that you have, and turn it into something you would miss if somebody threw that brick, shattered all your plans. No time to get the seeds into the cold ground. It takes a while to grow anything, before it's coming to an end,

yeah.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this mattress is too big!


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Does this mean it's going away?????


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm so happy that I'm accomplishing nothing today.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, I passed out this morning. That f**king sucked.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

.llew yrev gnikrow si dohtem sihT :yes .gnihtyna epyt I erofeb (erom semitemos) eciwt kniht ot evah I


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

that is a wedding ring shes wearing


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think she wanted me to kiss her goodbye. But that may not be the best way to express my affection for her at this time.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

barnabas said:


> .llew yrev gnikrow si dohtem sihT :yes .gnihtyna epyt I erofeb (erom semitemos) eciwt kniht ot evah I


.gnikrow ton si dohtem ruoy ,tihS !sabanraB ,uoy evol I


----------



## stars+space (Mar 12, 2007)

I used to love animal crackers when I was a kid, but would I still like them if I tried some today?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

At least my kitty loves me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:hug


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

life is pointless and I'm always misunderstood.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm gonna die alone and a virgin! lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sleep... mmm...


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe I'm desperate for a reason to believe


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There is no getting help.


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I hate those short, sharp bursts of nervousness like I had this morning. I wish they could take a permanent holiday.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Am I loud and clear
or am I breaking up?
Am I still your charm
or am I just bad luck?
Are we getting closer
or we're just getting more lost?
I'll show you mine
if you show me yours first,
lets compare scars
I'll tell you whose is worse.
Let's unwrite these pages
and replace them with our own words.

We live on front porches and swing life away
We get by just fine here on minimum wage
If love is a labor I'll slave 'til the end
I won't cross these streets until you hold my hand

I been here so long
I think that its time to move.
The winters so cold
summers over too soon
let's pack our bags and
settle down where palm trees grow

and I've got some friends
some that I hardly know
we've had some times
I wouldn't trade for the world
we chase these days down with talks of
the places that we will go

We live on front porches and swing life away
We get by just fine here on minimum wage
If love is a labor I'll slave 'til the end
I won't cross these streets until you hold my hand


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

before this is all done, I figure I will feel the true suffering of addiction, yet the monkey in my brain just accepts it, consumed by the trivial buzzed elements of it all. Reason of any kind is lost on the creature


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Even though I like thunderstorms I wish they wouldn't knock my internet out...


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I can hear thunder, but there is no rain, no lighting to illuminate the night... :sigh

Beautiful but Frightening...
No Fear Tonight... :sigh


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i lost my new contact lens today


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Think this new med is giving me a panic attack and a tummy ache. Joy.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> Am I loud and clear
> or am I breaking up?
> Am I still your charm
> or am I just bad luck?
> ...


I'm not much of a Rise Against fan, but I've always liked that song.

I was thinking about how great it would be to just disappear from this world without a trace, like I didn't even exist in the first place.
I kinda hate the fact that I exist anyway. I didn't ask to be here!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I just don't want to deal with anything at all. Leave me alone and let me fade away.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am not your friend. I'm not your lover. I'm not your family.

Yeah.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm going caving in WV


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Toast made with rosemary olive oil bread is yummy!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My guts do not feel well.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just ate a peach.

I think I shall have another.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im gonna go watch something


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I've passed the written test!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

does she have to look at me like that if shes married?


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Due to some kind of infection I have gone deaf in my left ear. This is both disgusting and inconvenient.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

It's going to happen. He can't stay lucky for long. It's going to happen, he'll get caught and then it'll be all over.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My parents treat me like harry potter.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How's the cupboard treatin' ya?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wish she could see herself the way i see her! :mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm gonna learn how to play this stupid guitar correctly if it kills me.

Not entirely sure how you could die as a result of playing a guitar, but yeah.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> I'm gonna learn how to play this stupid guitar correctly if it kills me.
> 
> Not entirely sure how you could die as a result of playing a guitar, but yeah.


you could play till your fingers bleed and die of blood loss


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

He has a shuvel!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

tigerrrrrr uppercut


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> tigerrrrrr uppercut


you random son of a b1tch!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Slept all day.. how the frilly heck am I still tired.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

There's a such thing as too much sleep, makes you tired. Great isn't it?

I've been sleeping my days away 'til it's time to get up for work at night. I might as well be in a coma.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm dying for some ice cream right now.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> My parents treat me like harry potter.


Everytime I scroll past this, I laugh.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The worst is when you _think_ you heard someone say something negative about you and you obsess over it! I get to a point where I can't tell if the person _really_ said it or not, but what I think that person said DRIVES ME CRAZY!!!! ****!
That just happened.


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Being alone in a pitch black basement when the power goes out is no fun.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wanna know what _really_ sucks? Waking up in the middle of a good dream and coming crashing back into your depressing reality. :mum


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My head hurts :sigh


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

It's the start of a long work weekend...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That sucks, leppardess. Take a hot bath.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its 30°C in here and I have no clothes on and my dad asks "what do you got the air on for?"


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



leppardess said:


> My head hurts :sigh


take some advil


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sometimes I can't help but feel like it's all hopeless

:rain


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> sometimes I can't help but feel like it's all hopeless
> 
> :rain


 :hs


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really dont want to study. :fall


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm in vanilla frosting lotion heaven....


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm gonna shoot myself if I don't get some kind of closure soon! =X

Not literally, but yeah.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a ton of work to do and possible jury duty next week.....for the FOURTH TIME THIS YEAR! :mum

LEAVE ME ALONE :wife


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate med induced spacyness. I'll stick to my natural spacyness from now on.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I wish us humans could run on batteries instead of food, would make life so much easier.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to get up late tomorrow .


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Gah I hate cliffhangers!! I want to know who dies now!! No actually I want to know why this show has to kill off half the characters anyways?! Stop making me cry!!


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't see myself going to work tomorrow, should have been in bed hours ago and should not have had so many JD's. :drunk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

bzzt


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I ate too fast. Damn you yummy chili cheese dog!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think I died three days ago, but I'm still lingering due to residue.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

five hours wasted...why did I agree to go :sigh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

... *CRIES*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Drella Wrote:


> I think I died three days ago, but I'm still lingering due to residue.


Are you okay? I read where you passed out? Are you communicating from beyond? :dead

My random thought:
Okay, she's not just a flirt but I need to totally back off and let her work it out with the other thing thing thingy.


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

remove


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

huh! locusts are kosher


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So f-cking miserable


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



FairleighCalm said:


> Drella Wrote:
> 
> 
> > I think I died three days ago, but I'm still lingering due to residue.
> ...


Yes, I contracted the Black Death a few days ago. I won't go into specifics, but I will say that passing out and vomiting was involved. Possibly the most horrendous sickness I've encountered.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I need to stop drinking so much beer ugh!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

How do SA people find love and sex?

I wish my boyfriend would make love to me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



deadrun said:


> I wish my boyfriend would make love to me.


you guys havent yet? maybe he has old fashion views on pre-marital sex


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm just going to become a hermit and live in the wilderness with the woodland creatures.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Haven't heard from volunteer services yet.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

There's nothing fun about having razor burn down there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoa! :eek Powder, man, powder!

Anyway....I got a LOT more down at work than I had imagined today! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My head won't stop hurting!! Been over a week now!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed running tonight! I have to make it up tomorrow.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

He asked if I was Gay because of the way I was sitting... :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about stuff like that - he felt freaked out. It's his problem!

I need to go to sleep!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm so in the "friend zone" it's not even funny.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Sucks. I bought some "toys" and I'm a lil' too excited for my order to arrive today.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Don't you live with your mother? I'm sure she is signing for your shipment of size 6A blue wiggler and rubber rabbit head replacement as we speak.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That would be funny. She'll be at work when it comes *ahem* when I come. haha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What is it that makes my adult siblings act like 2 year old children when they're around each other? I swear to god they're doing it just to annoy the piss out of me.

:mum :mum :mum


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



Strange Religion said:


> That would be funny. She'll be at work when it comes *ahem* when I come. haha


 :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Being out in public gives me such a headache. Must be from concentrating all that evil into my eyes.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Vengeful acts only beget more .... no, actually they feel really right :twisted


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Strange Religion only thinks about sex


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate chronic nausea


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Either I'm way more screwed up than other people, or they just don't whine as much as I do.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

ALL I ask for is a freakin job...why are there roadblocks at every freakin turn :cry :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

look at what my car can do... ha j/k

http://video.sympatico.msn.com/v/en-ca/ ... 534&fg=rss


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

My face is getting fuzzy.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's way too hot!


----------



## Tonic (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*

remove


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

(that's because you're a muppet)

I get sick twice a year and now is one of those times.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Just when you think this show is terrible, something WONDERFUL happens!
What?
It ends!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Ich hasse dieses Leben...*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel good thanks to opiates even though im dissapointed and depressed.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't think of something to write here.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Tired... seeing.... outlines.. of everything that moves...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



moksha said:


> Strange Religion only thinks about sex


False!

Anyway, I can't wait to leave work. Life sux arse. Cry, cry, cry, *****, *****, *****, moan, moan, moan, etc

**** it all.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm confused and stuff... like whoa!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I woke up with stomach cramps and now I can't get back to sleep :sigh


----------



## .joanna (Aug 14, 2007)

do fish sleep?


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I like how the Mickey Mouse aspects of my university course that shouldn't even really be compulsary are, to add insult to injury, the most demanding and time consuming. This stupid social research helper module that I can't pass the year without is more hassle than two real modules put together.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I hope this Klonopin hits me hard and knocks me out.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

My headphones are starting to **** out on me. $100 and only 6 months old :mum


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Only one more day til our next ultrasound! I can't wait. The baby's been really wiggly this week.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm in bacon and eggs heaven :mushy


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel good again today for no reason.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Still wasting oxygen


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's enough to go around


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't stand listening to my brother listen to Iron Maiden. I want to beat myself in the face and pray for unconsciousness.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Now ribs for lunch! Best day ever!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have the hiccups and they wont go away!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I wonder if I just do one class for the fall...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's nothing quite as rancid as the stench of cigarette + beer breath.

uke


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dude, it takes a special person to kill a bamboo plant. I mean, those can last FOREVER...unless it's mine. I did EVERYTHING for it, watered it regularily, gave it sun, and it STILL dies on me! I guess it IS a lucky bamboo plant, it proves just how (un)lucky I am!


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I love this cinnamon latte from Starbucks MMMMmmMmMMMmmmmMMmMm


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I live on the 8th floor and I just killed the biggest spider I've ever seen. I thought that being this far from the ground would prevent these monsters from getting to me, and the urban legend about people swallowing spiders in their sleep needn't concern me. I will not sleep easy tonight.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love our spiders. They keep the house bug free.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've grown to dislike the darkness.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Just be thankful spiders haven't evolved wings.
That'll be the day...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wonder where this is gonna end up...?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

OMG I can't believe I went to the mall today. The last time I went to one was years ago.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^^Alright!

I can't believe I'm devising ways to tell not to email me anymore. She is an emotional provacateur and big fat lyin piece of crap. I KNEW the second she looked at me she was trouble, but did I listen to that wee small voice, no. So now I have to tell someone I care about, "Please don't email anymore unless it's work related." I'm going to sound like a weenie.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm too ****ing sensitive.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I finally got a laptop and finally got the internet running on it. :boogie


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

=llll


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'll ever find someone who can love me as much as I could love them.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I finally got my new computer! DAMN ITS FAST!


----------



## VickiO (Jun 5, 2007)

Stuff is good!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

New stuffmart just opened nearby


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



sean88 said:


> I'm too @#%$ sensitive.


Me and you, both.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Random Thought Of The Day*



njodis said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm too @#%$ sensitive.
> ...


3 of us! :group


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's me and the moon


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ok if youre happily married then stop teasing me


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll just have a small slice of life, thank you!


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate people


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I was supposed to get two weeks of bliss. But nope; now I get two weeks of hell.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Another family gathering scheduled for this Saturday, what a waste of a ****ing day. Nothing like a family that talks **** about each other behind there back. Worthless....


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Gabriellabos said:


> I hate people


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_SOME DAY YOU WILL DIE AND SOMEHOW SOMETHING'S GOING TO STEAL YOUR CARBON!_


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I should make sure I see Brand New in October. I bet that gig will kick ***.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel really really lazy at this one point in time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sleep


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

There's hope... and it'll be probably be shattered tomorrow and I'll be back to complain about it, but RIGHT NOW, there is hope!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I can't sleep! How am I supposed to be up at 7am :sigh


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Just spent a lot of money on clothes at Hot Topic and American Eagle, that's fun.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WTF some fuking loser smashed my car windshield in the night. I wish i had a self destruct on my car that made my car explode and kill whoever fuks with my car.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes but then you wouldn't have a car.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm tired! =X


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Yes but then you wouldn't have a car.


it would be well worth it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh this is going to be a long day.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Noca said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but then you wouldn't have a car.
> ...


Second


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Felling pretty good about myself.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like how that guy had absolutely no scruples about leaning backwards to look at my *** in front of my mom. Hilariously awkward.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sh*t, Sh*t, Sh*t, Sh*t, Sh*t


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm hoping that this large oatmeal cream pie will fill the giant hole of loneliness I have. It's not the same as holding a girl in my arms, but it'll have to do.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, so I guess I screwed this up as well, but what's new :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

When I say m&ms I mean plain. If I wanted peanut m&ms I would of said peanut!!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Could be worse, I guess? A rampaging seagull could swoop down into my hair, and pluck me bald in the sake of making a nest to create many more sadistic little birdies hell-bent on rampaging more of my hair for more nests, in an eventual effort to monopolize the evolutionary market of nesting birds taking hair from thick-haired people (a HUGE understatement, in my case) to create more nests, to showcase Darwin's law in full?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I hate being up this early. I just want to go back to sleeeeep...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No sympathy for the devil, God gave him wings...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I drank so much coffee that the back of my eyes is starting to throb. >_<


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

glas said:


> :banana <--- what happened to Mr. Banana, he's isn't dancing for me. *pokes*


Mr. Banana appears to have been stricken with rigor mortis.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i hate when the nanners get stuck and they dun feel liek dancing


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Eighty... Five Degrees. Unbelievable.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I like her... a lot...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Moved to arts by FC


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Things are going okay so why do i feel that depression is creeping up on me, yet again??????????


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i am high maintenance after all


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cloud city will be cloudy this evening followed by clouds.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I just had a "moment" with a hot male nurse I've been crushing on for years while working here.

I saw him and I said "Hi Dan.", he goes 
"Hi Ashley. I haven't seen you in like forever."
"I know. Where ya' been?"
"*smiles* Hiding."
"Well I missed you...seeing you around."

Then I began to walk away and he shouted down the hall "I missed you too!"

*sigh* I love that man.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Maybe this person has forgotten that I have SA, too...or maybe this person just does not care


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Being social is ****ing exhausting! The Secret is now infecting my bro.. it won't be stopped.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The Secret...just because it's popular is reason enough for me to stay away from it. 

Dior Addict 2 is my new favorite perfume.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Being alone is awesome... *cough*


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Send Me An Angel...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I hate headaches! Thank God I always have pain meds with me. I'm off to take them...and I need to find another place to kill time...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

"'cause I'm from Hell, and DOOM I'm bringing!!!!" *cue destruction*

That lyric never ceases to stagger me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

La la la... I'm so bored...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Beastie Boys known to let the beat... drop


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Old man loneliness is a son of a *****


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My father is hilariously afraid of bees.*

I hear him yelling my name, so I go upstairs. He's all concerned that there is a bee between the window and the screen in his bedroom. I check it out, and the bee is clearly dead, and has probably been so for a long time. But nope, he is so paranoid that he makes me hit it with a piece of cardboard "just to make sure." Half of it's body fell off while it's legs stuck to the screen. He still wasn't satisfied. I pried the decayed carcass out and showed him that, no, it was not alive anymore. 

*He is allergic to them, so I guess it's understandable


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Old man loneliness is a son of a b!tc#


Amen.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm being such an animal today. :um


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm gonna tell her!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I cannot find the right words...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Njodis Wrote:


> Beastie Boys known to let the beat... drop


So true.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

heheheh...I SO rock! End of story.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Time is ticking away


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Why isn't she answering her phone?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So glad my family is leaving tomorrow. This has been one long *** weekend :fall


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

...and I'm so glad I'll have Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday night off!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Whatever.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

3 plus bucks for a can of progresso soup is nuts!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That is unbelievable.

On Myspace when it says 'Block this user', I imagine it says 'Block this loser' because that's exactly what the person is. Good riddance.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Say you love me. You can lie if it is comforting and I won't even mind it so bad.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

:mushy 

:hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ah back to feeling good


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

One week until school starts, time to go and buy the million dollar books.......


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have pretty much become a servant and personal chauffeur. 

Someone please put me out of my misery.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

.......i wish this forum had a "delete" feature :fall


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Dreams are worthwhile to have, even ones that are never realized.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

What's my purpose in life?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Least I've got a PARTIAL beard...


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

Why does it take *2 hours* to download?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NOW it rains?!?!?!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yoga class was fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe I can catch a break and get my run in!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

It's not like he can hide it from me, although he tries. I always know when he's drinking, just like today. Could he even comprehend it when I said I don't want her growing up with an alcoholic? I am not strong enough for this. I want to give up.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:hug


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dude...remember when I said that I SO rock? Well, still in effect!

But I'm not self-centered. No way.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Sleep... :afr 

My Dreams are waiting...

Will there be something new when I awake, has nothin changed...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Because, that's why. _Because._ That should be a good enough answer.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It worked for my mom


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

jus why these people so funny talkin'?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ahhhhh sas changed!


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

What's for dinner? Can't be bothered to go to the kitchen and find out myself...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I miss "quick reply"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey do what you want, but don't do it around me. Idleness and dissipation breed apathy. I sit on my *** all goddamn day, a misanthropic anthropoid with nothing to


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Where the hell did my deodorant go


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why does my head always hurt?! I hate you head.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

2,000 of my posts ran away


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Just relaxing.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay, it took a month, but I finally finished The God Delusion. I still know how to read! :yay Maybe I'll read something else in another 5 years.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I like how I had willfully forgotten every bit of mathematical knowledge I had before starting university, and now this Mickey Mouse social research course is forcing me to think about things like standard deviation and various algorithms. I had so completely blocked this **** from my mind, I bet if I get in next semester they'll find a way to work in the Periodic ****ing Table.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hmm. I surmise by the way the ol jeep cherokee (yes the one with simulated woodgrain) was bouncing from lane to lane after hitting the bridge thingy, she might need a front end allignment. I'll get right on that when it becomes 10 times worse than it is now...promise!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Down here..... in the city of love, where everyone would love to drown....


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There was apparently some sort of Old Man and The Sea-esq stuggle between my bristly, enormous leg hairs and my disposable razor in the shower, because I have a gash the size of Willard Scott's gluteal crease on my left ankle. I will undoubtedly pass out from blood loss soon, as the water flowing down the drain looked like the aftermath of a brutal massacre not even H.G. Lewis could emulate.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I can't believe it is last August already. I've wasted so much time


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I smile not because I am laughing at my group but because I am exuberant to be in a group and in front of the class. I guess.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stupid hair only looks good the day I cut it then it goes all to hell. Can I just get rid of everything above my neck?!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re:*



GraceLikeRain said:


> What's my purpose in life?


Wish I knew that for myself. I feel like a complete waste of space, but today I'm going to try to be productive. "Try" being the keyword. I might just end up spending another day in bed.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Re:*



Strange Religion said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > What's my purpose in life?
> ...


mmm sleep [insert drool smiley here]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still can't believe I lost over 3,200 posts in the upgrade! :mum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My holy ****ing death trap of a car has taken it upon itself to die in the streets on the way to class this morning. Therefore, I will spend the day brooding and *****ing about every little thing I encounter, like the bitter shut-in I am. I'm sure there's a "Golden Girls" marathon waiting for me on the Lifetime network.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Four days until my final..... :afr 

Sorry to hear about your car Drella....that sucks.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

oh so redrum can also mean alcohol. urban dictionary is really useful.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Re:*



Strange Religion said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > What's my purpose in life?
> ...


 :hug

I can't believe I saw a _small_ plane take off in this weather! :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

here it comes again


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still can't believe I lost over 3,200 posts in the upgrade! :mum


that sucks!!! i'd be peeved off too.

I'm craving cool ranch Doritos right now!!! yum.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

life is somewhat soon to be good... i think


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hear thunder.

Oh, and there is a nice brutal storm coming on the doppler radar


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> Those kids that didn't get laid that night probably enlisted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shout, shout, shout it out! 

*082307 - I am ready for Thursday


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could go back in time about 12 years.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I can't believe I have insomnia...again.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

For the ones who can't break the addictions and chains, you try to give up but you come back again. Just remember that you're not alone in your shame and your suffering.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still can't believe I lost over 3,200 posts in the upgrade! :mum


Dude, I lost over 1000!! I even lost my 'supporter' status. :?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Two days until the final exam....


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Sleepy..... :yawn


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't care what people think of me. Let them think what they want. It's none of my business.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My head hurts again...

There's go another headache pill.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

haha, well I actually believed people when they said there was no way anyone could see who's viewed your facebook account and when, so I browsed people's pictures with impunity. Evidently I had been lied to, and now I am reaping the ****ing consequences and have been exposed for the voyeuristic pervert that I am.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I hope I do not fail my driving exam tomorrow :hide I do not know how I am going to get through it...and I do not think taking ativan would be a good idea.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this site looks spiffy now


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

That was quite a thunderstorm... :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShyFX said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't believe I lost over 3,200 posts in the upgrade! :mum
> ...


Mine was fixed. If you are still seeing problems, contact an Administrator .


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mm this song is like an anti-depressant!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I hope I do not fail my driving exam tomorrow :hide I do not know how I am going to get through it...and I do not think taking ativan would be a good idea.


Good luck! I'm sure you can do it. :yes


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I was just thinking that maybe Becky should change her name to lightning so then they can be Thunder and Lightning :lol .....i'm kidding of course.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to Run!!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just acquired a new car today. Yes, I carjacked an unsuspecting family of four this morning. 
I really hope I don't demolish it on its first day out. I have this crippling fear that I will **** up and destroy everything in my life at some point, so, hopefully, my insatiable will of destruction can hold off a few months. 
On a side note, the guy at the dealership resembles David Caruso to an alarming degree. There's was no real point to that comment; I was just saying.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think you should let your brother borrow it IMMEDIATELY! Hyuck, Hyuck. Sorry, I remembered a previous post of yours.

My random thought: What was that globby white glob in the bottom of my organic milk? NEVERMIND! I don't want to know.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

i feel good and i think i'll try sleeping tonight.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't ever give me the choice of working tomorrow or not, cause, work isn't gonna happen. To hell with the next week overload, I don't think that far ahead. I'm not scheduled, so....seeYa!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I know what ya' mean. They already know I won't be coming in if they give me the option to, especially on my day off. It's enough just trying to get through my regular shift.

This board is making me feel like a retard, I'll have to get used to the new format...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Guy just wanted his floor vacuumed. :stu Nice man.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm topic viewer # 40000


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm happy... yet insecure... yet happy.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

WHY! do i have this incessant need to cut my hair!?! A female who has androgynous features has no right to sport a short cropped hairdo. I can't wait for the first "Is that a boy or a girl" comment to come my way - Yipee :duck I wish i could make violent love to my life.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I really hate when people are in my way and I basically have to squeeze past them. I was in the ER and a doctor was sitting in a chair in the aisle while talking to a nurse and the dipsh*t could see I was coming, he could've moved. I just hate people. They're always in my damn way.
I'm just going to bump into dumbf*cks when they inconvenience me.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Quote Removed

You don't need to awkwardly censor your ****ing profanity any more.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Edited by Moderator

I love Modest Mouse, cynical bastards.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish my life had a purpose.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> This board is making me feel like a retard, I'll have to get used to the new format...


ditto


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder how to install these without looking at the instructions...


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Please don't Disappear...* :rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Stupid Windows XP did its stupid automatic updates and now it pops up a stupid box every 10 stupid minutes without fail asking to reboot the stupid computer.

This is so dumb.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Turn off automatic updates or have it just notify you when they are available and d/l them yourself  Thats what i do! Now that you mentioned it though i should go check for updates since you just got some.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nope no updates! i'm all up to date. Plus with auto updates they d/l EVEVERYTHING automatically, even the **** you don't even need.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't feel like eating...or breathing for that matter.  And I wish they would leave me alone for once!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My Philosophy professor is far beyond hot. It's completely inhumane how sexually arousing I find her to be. I don't know how I'm going to take good notes this semester. I went to her website earlier, and.. and.. the little picture she has posted of herself is inevitably going to turn into one of my many fetish-like obsessions during the upcoming months.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Storming like a mofo


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can remember that today is my kittie's bday but not that it's my mums anniversary :doh


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> I wish my life had a purpose.


You and me both. I'm just drifting through the days...a friend asked how I was doing after he explained how he just moved into a flat and everything. Yeah, his life is progressing. I didn't even lie, I said I was "Going through the motions." He said "I really hope you're doing better than just going through the motions." I laugh so hard to myself because that's exactly what I'm doing. WHAT AM I DOING HERE?! I wasn't meant to be a part of life, it must be a terrible, terrible mistake...or someone or something hates me and likes to see me tortured like a fish out of water gasping for air.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Mmmmmmmm Haagen Daz ice cream bar.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Enjoy.

I need to write down my thoughts and feelings so it won't be a wasted session next week with the psychiatrist. I need to stress that I have no direction, no motivation, no...nothing.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I really hate getting up early to go to work...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> I need to write down my thoughts and feelings so it won't be a wasted session next week with the psychiatrist. I need to stress that I have no direction, no motivation, no...nothing.


I'm with you there.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Went to the doctor and I asked her to make this stop. Got medication, a new addiction, ****ing thanks a lot.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have an appointment today to get my hair trimmed and dyed bright grey....yeah, I dunno. Just thought it'd be fun.

3 hours pass

...and the result is an unmitigated disaster! :wtf My hair guy said he couldn't bleach my hair bright grey because it would brittle and break. So I, being in a change mood, let him do carmel highlights. I look like the cabana boy from MAD TV. DAMN, I'm going to have to dye it back by Tuesday...or Monday?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Mouth is alive with juices like wine and Im hungry like the wolf. 

I think I'll go get some subway or some panda or some taco bell. o/`


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

My skin feels really hot =l


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing like warm diet Coke.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Umm...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

OMG add chocolate chips to the Warm Delights brownie and don't be skimpy with them! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Yeah. I'm posting about chocolate again :lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

After being hated by so many, I wonder if spinach and broccoli suffer from low self-esteem.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love broccoli


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

If i wasn't such a ****ing loser i would be there right now :cry ops :mum :sigh :rain :troll :dead :time uke


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

brocolli is good


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I figured out the song intro that's been stuck in my head for days: Conceptual Separation of Self, by Faraquet. Bastards.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Went to the doctor and I asked her to make this stop. Got medication, a new addiction, @#%$ thanks a lot.


Haha, I seriously thought about that song too!

Just got pizza delivered, I'll eat my pain away for now.
Oh and I had a whole carton of Breyer's Cherry Vanilla icecream. I don't even feel bad about it, it was so good.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's 7:35 EST, Sunday Evening...and I need a 1 hour drycleaner. Yellow pages to the rescue. Why didn't my boss say I had to wear a suit tomorrow??? I didn't even know I had a suit!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I just can't talk to new people. All I think about is how I must be boring them to death. :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the doctor and I asked her to make this stop. Got medication, a new addiction, @#%$ thanks a lot.
> ...


Strange, did you know that you can now turn off the censor under the user control panel?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I like how, because the new layout, my avatar appears to be positioning his head upwards and to the right just to read my posts, each more sophisticated and high brow than the last. Sadly, he doesn't look very stirred by them. What a smug *******.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I give up.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's 3 am I must be lonely


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I can't help but be scared of it all sometimes


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I must murder that monitor.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lost in Reverie wrote:


> It's 3 am I must be lonely


Aww, :squeeze


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And the clock on the wall has been stuck at three for days, and days

(Matchbox 20  )


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

She thinks that happiness is a mat that sits on her doorway...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, so, basically I am an idiot.

Tonight I was supposed to go to a meeting, which was to be held in "Bryne." I had no ****ing clue where that was, or even _what_ that was. Unless we were meeting inside of Gabriel Bryne.... In that case, it would have been incredibly easy for me to find, since I'm there all the time. In any event, I ended up in the wrong place, walking 20 miles due east when a ****ing tsunami slams into me from the side. So, I'm trying to go up a hill that's rapidly converting itself into mud, and, at the same time, trying to figure out where the hell I am. The latter question was never answered, seeing as I ended up by a dirt road and just outside of someone's house. Obviously not an integral attraction of my university's landscape. I couldn't see anything, because I thought it would be a great idea to wear eyeliner, so it was burning my eyes like an incurable veneral disease had set in. I was beyond soaked at this point; it looked as though I had decided on a whim to jump fully clothed into a swimming pool. When I finally found a blurry gray figure (I had to assume that it was the familiar statue located on campus, because I was just ****ing hoping at this point.) I reach it, make the pilgrimage halfway across the nation towards my car, and left. **** _that_.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Poor things all tuckered out. :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I love how the British pronounce the word "literally."


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ya know Drella, if you're a stocker, it's okay. We still like you and accept you. Making up these crAzy stories about campus meetings is pretty transparent.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

That just went completely over my head. You see, you have to use simple grammar and basic verbs for my mind to comprehend anything. I'm easily confused.

Also, I can not read.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

_"It makes a lot of chocolate milk...But that doesn't matter..."_

...   :rain


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^i had to look up that quote. low and behold i had seen the movie! 

it's from the end right? sitting on the bed drinking chocolate milk? why does it make you sad?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


I sure didn't, thankyou.
I do know I won't binge again like I did all weekend.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I need to learn to stick up for myself...so that i can grow as a person...and so i don't end up dead in a ditch someday


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I updated the "About Me" section on Myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/caramelvixen

Does it come off as mean? :lol I just figured I'll say how I really feel.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's FREEZING in this office...and I need to use my 10% off code at Gap.com before it expires, it probably won't make much of a difference anyway.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> I updated the "About Me" section on Myspace.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/caramelvixen
> 
> Does it come off as mean? :lol I just figured I'll say how I really feel.


Looked good to me


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hahahhahaha.

I was browsing SAS and had music going loud, and I didn't hear my sister coming until it was too late. I panicked and turned the monitor off so she wouldn't see SAS.

Yeah, that doesn't look suspicious at all.


----------



## muzzle (Aug 22, 2007)

njodis said:


> Hahahhahaha.
> 
> I was browsing SAS and had music going loud, and I didn't hear my sister coming until it was too late. I panicked and turned the monitor off so she wouldn't see SAS.
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't look suspicious at all.


she probably just thought you were looking at porn :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wow, that was fun. I have to admit. I love dressing up in suits and ties and bs'ing with people.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yo pretty ladies around the world
Got a weird thing to show you
So tell all the boys and girls
Tell your brother, your sister and your mamma too
we're about to go down
And you know just what to do
Wave your hands in the air like you don't care
Gilde by the people as they start to look and stare
Do your dance, do your dance, do your dance quick mamma
Come on baby tell me what's the word


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Word Up!
Everybody say when you hear the call
you got to get it underway.
Word up
it's the code word
no matter where you say it
You'll know that you'll be heard.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I updated the "About Me" section on Myspace.
> ...


Cool. At first I didn't have much about myself on there besides loving Elliott Smith and music, etc. Recently, I felt more confident to show my personality more.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I find it hard to believe that this person does not know what is going on.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My family sucks.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm exhausted


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I feel crappy. I really hope I remember to watch Rob Zombie and Sheri Moon on Fuse this afternoon...my memory sucks.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

When the night falls you wonder if you shouldn't find someplace to run and hide, escape the pain, but hiding's such a lonely thing to do.

I can't stop the rain from falling down on you again. I can't stop the rain, but I will hold you 'til it goes away.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There is a flower garden right outside my bedroom window, and it is apparently infested with crickets which are irritating the everloving **** out of me. :mum


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Now I'm worried about him. Hope he's ok.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I remember being quite nervous and scared about starting university two years ago. Now I'm ****ing terrified of finishing it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am nervous about tomorrow.

:hide


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i've fallen and i don't want to get up.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Myspace never works... ever.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis said:


> I am nervous about tomorrow.
> 
> :hide


and it's getting worse


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Did you seriously just quote yourself?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I sure did. You got a problem with that, missy? :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

uhh... nope.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, good.

I just like quoting myself, ok? 

Umm... everyone does it. :um


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

What am I doing?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Can you reject yourself? Can you feel their agony? In a world that feeds on disregard, heal the broken hearted.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Another day...yay.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well... at least it wasn't as bad as I thought it might be.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i complained and got a free sub.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, I got the chance to do the resubmissions and now they're over and I've clearly failed at least one, so I am still being kicked out of university. This marks the turning point whereby my life is completely, irreversibly ****ed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I honestly hate my dr. It's just a game now.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I can't decide if I should visit that school in Iowa or not. Maybe I would just be wasting my time and money.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

my head is not a porch light, you stupid moths.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> This above all,--to thine own self be true;
> And it must follow, as the night the day, Thou canst not then be false to any man.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU *****!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I shouldn't be allowed out by myself. My sense of direction is ****.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm such a waste of space


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My paycheck is gunna suck next week


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why do I feel so old? Will someone tell me I'm young?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Chicken on the grill!

(LostInReverie - you are not old!)


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Why do I feel so old? Will someone tell me I'm young?


You could easily pass as a 14 year old.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So, I've basically got to drop out of college after this semester. I make straight A's, study my *** off for the GRE, and finally decide what graduate schools I want to go to, and I now I find out that I won't even be able to complete my undergraduate degree, let alone begin my graduate. Everything I try to do with my life turns completely to ****, and I am therefore a waste of human existence. I will never amount to anything. It's funny, though, I tried so hard to do well and yet even that hasn't made a difference... I do well and I'm still a total failure. I'm going nowhere.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Drella said:


> Everything I try to do with my life turns completely to ****, and I am therefore a waste of human existence. I will never amount to anything. It's funny, though, I tried so hard to do well and yet even that hasn't made a difference... I do well and I'm still a total failure. I'm going nowhere.


I'm sorry things aren't working out for you....and I appreciate your use of extreme talk, but there is no way that you are a waste of anything. :rub


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so happy, 'cause today I've found my friends, they're in my head


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today I saw someone in Walmart, and I was sure I recognized them, but I couldn't figure out how. I didn't know who they were, but I was sure I'd seen them before.

Then it dawned on me. I saw her on a dating site about 2 weeks ago.

It was at that point when the internet and reality collided. And it kind of disturbed the **** out of me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I run and hide if i recognize anyone i know while im out.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Noca said:


> I run and hide if i recognize anyone i know while im out.


 :ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It took me a few seconds to realize today is September 1st. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My dvd drive is possessed. Opens and closes as it pleases and randomly turns the sound into static. Think I'm going to go perform an exorcism.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Tomorrow my heart is moving to Wisconsin. How I will survive without it, I am unsure. What is worse is that a simple creature will be ripped apart from his heart as well, without any warning, explanation or reassurance. I plan to comfort him as much as possible, but tomorrow he will become a different cat as I will become a different person. Without a heart between us, comfort will be a joke. A sick, cruel joke.

Lord help us.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> So, I've basically got to drop out of college after this semester. I make straight A's, study my *** off for the GRE, and finally decide what graduate schools I want to go to, and I now I find out that I won't even be able to complete my undergraduate degree, let alone begin my graduate. Everything I try to do with my life turns completely to ****, and I am therefore a waste of human existence. I will never amount to anything. It's funny, though, I tried so hard to do well and yet even that hasn't made a difference... I do well and I'm still a total failure. I'm going nowhere.


****ing hell, that's awful, a lot worse than my tale of woe because I actually deserve to fail. How come you've got to drop out? Is there any way you can pick it up again?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Inturmal said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I feel so old? Will someone tell me I'm young?
> ...


Why thank you, Inturmal.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i aint got no money


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

The student's forum here gives me anxiety.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok... wow. I can't believe _that_ guy got married. I mean, I'm happy for him, but... just wow.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am getting to be so freaking lazy..


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I saw a car-boat today. That looks like a fun toy for rich people.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> ****ing hell, that's awful, a lot worse than my tale of woe because I actually deserve to fail. How come you've got to drop out? Is there any way you can pick it up again?


I don't really want to go into the details publicly, but, hah, yeah... I don't know. I'm going to talk to school officials next week, so hopefully we can work something out, and I can restrain myself from choking someone in a blind rage.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Drella said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > @#%$ hell, that's awful, a lot worse than my tale of woe because I actually deserve to fail. How come you've got to drop out? Is there any way you can pick it up again?
> ...


Oh man, Drella, I'm so sorry


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Drella said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > ****ing hell, that's awful, a lot worse than my tale of woe because I actually deserve to fail. How come you've got to drop out? Is there any way you can pick it up again?
> ...


I really hope it works out for you, Drella! :hug


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Penny said:


> I am getting to be so freaking lazy..


Maybe, but I seriously doubt you've stepped into my territory of lazy. It's basically just merely existing.
I had a dermatology appointment yesterday morning and I didn't bother getting out of bed for it. The last time I went, I hated the atmosphere and everything. Besides, I've got the pills and creams and like 3 more refills on 'em so screw 'em.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> i aint got no money


...but honey I'm rich on personality.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking through profiles is depressing, whether it be myspace or whatever dating site. Ugh. It makes me want to jump off a cliff. The ONE guy who I felt a connection with and who had music in common and amazing in bed is a guy who's in a band and not trying to settle down. I blocked him awhile ago because I'm over the fling thing, but it just hurts when I think about how much fun I had with him and how I feel like I'll never find a guy like that again.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

It is so hot today. Please kill me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Qolselanu said:


> It is so hot today. Please kill me.


At least it's not as hot as it has been the past week :fall


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Drella,

You are too smart to fail. OTHERS who are stupid or don't care, may fail, and you suffer for it. But from what I read you will never fail. It'll work out.
FC

:mum That's me getting angry with you.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I forgot you guys who are complaining about the heat are in Cali. 
I'm glad it's much cooler these days. I doubt things will be really heating up in Michigan anytime soon.

Tonight, I think I'm gonna tell the hot nurse in ER that I love him..if I see him. He's said that to me before. It's cute and makes me all weak.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I was thinking I'd add a literally to every one of my posts but I think that would annoy even me :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Depression makes me not want to care about anything.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I was thinking I'd add a literally to every one of my posts but I think that would annoy even me :lol


HAHA, that would be funny, especially seeing the word "literally" in a post where it doesn't even fit.

Oh God, another night at work. Here I go...I don't feel like going to that stupid ER.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I just had a really fun shower.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> I just had a really fun shower.


how are showers fun?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Knowing him, he probably had fun _with himself_ in the shower.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Out bad thought! (flicking a rubber band around my wrist) :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what am i going to do on this labor day here in the usa?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll probably sleep most of it away.

In the real world, internet friends don't count. Fact. It's a punch in the stomach.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> Knowing him, he probably had fun _with himself_ in the shower.


I have no idea what you're talking about. :troll


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Mmmmhmmm....


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like my signature.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My heart is in Wisconsin.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Uh oh, they called a trauma code in ER which means it's something really serious. I think it's a gun shot wound from what security told me. If it turns out to be my patient, I'm not going down there to bother the parents. **** that. 

I WANT TO GO [email protected]@@[email protected]##!$E(!$E*!)UR)[email protected]@(!)


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

It's so quiet on SAS these days.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've eaten more food, drank more beer and talked to more strangers at the Greek Festival than I have in the last year. This will be the undoing of all my hardwork to get into shape. Thank god it only lasts one more day. Ya gotta have some fun right?

NOCA Wrote:


> i ain't got no money


i ain't got no car to take you on a date


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want it to rain.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope not here. So many people out enjoying the holiday.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's Labour Day here, too. 

It hasn't rained in a while, though, and I want some rain.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It may be Labour day there, but it's Labor day here.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha. :lol

Well, umm... the u makes it more special.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I didn't know, and now I feel like an idiot. Or maybe I _did_ know, but I just chose to ignore it. Either way, I still look like an idiot. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I vacuumed the family room.
I deep cleaned the family room.
I deep cleaned the stairs and upstairs hallway.
I broke a sweat.
I still have time to go to the beach! :banana
:eek - I have to eat! :fall
(.....no wonder I feel dizzy, I haven't had anything but coffee and a 25-cent can of Dr. Thunder!)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

... will today be as boring as yesterday


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It was a hot day for a walk but I took one anyway.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What's up with Ringo Starr's left eyebrow? I mean... seriously.

Did he lose it to Paul McCartney in a poker game? Did he accidentally singe it with bong water? Did Yoko Ono eat it in sauteed in a lemon dill sauce? Through an extensive Google Image search, I have traced its disappearance to sometime between 1970 and 1972. This garners further investigation.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I vacuumed the family room.
> I deep cleaned the family room.
> I deep cleaned the stairs and upstairs hallway.
> I broke a sweat.
> ...


Well, the beach part sounds fun :b


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm embarrassedddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!! Why did I have to put I had social phobia in the intros on my online class board LOL hahaha eeep!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Traffic.com lies!!!!! Liar!!!!!!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm going crazy...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I am a cookie monster.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's a 4 day "working vacation", I can't friggin wait!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh my God you guys, I did sleep the day away as expected. Now I'm chillin' in my room sippin' on strawberry margarita and I'm about to pass out in the bed again. Nighty night. Sleep tight.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

He's such a good friend 



carry said:


> I'm embarrassedddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!! Why did I have to put I had social phobia in the intros on my online class board LOL hahaha eeep!


 :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Either I'm losing my mind, or someone deleted my previous "random thought of the day" talking about how I can't sleep.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry, njodis, I deleted it. It was a trigger for insomniacs.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nightmares suck.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Sorry, njodis, I deleted it. It was a trigger for insomniacs.


Ohhh, ****. I'm sorry. 

You're a very caring person. I'm sure the insomniacs of SAS appreciate you looking out for them. :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I submitted that application in record time. I thought that would take all day, hell it barely took the morning. 

Njodis, you're cool man.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, thanks... I think? :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ever feel like your overlooked?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish. Please overlook me, people.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No can do


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Getting only 1 hour of sleep SUCKS!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Getting only 1 hour of sleep SUCKS!


i agree


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its been over two years. i want to be smitten again


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hakuna matata 

dose this really work ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My father loves to look up boring videos on Youtube and make me watch them, thinking I enjoy them. I have to pretend I like them to spare his feelings. You would think he'd realize by now that I couldn't care less about muscle cars, let alone grainy videos of idiots driving them around city streets and whatnot. 

:mum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> My father loves to look up boring videos on Youtube and make me watch them, thinking I enjoy them. I have to pretend I like them to spare his feelings. You would think he'd realize by now that I couldn't care less about muscle cars, let alone grainy videos of idiots driving them around city streets and whatnot.
> 
> :mum


dose he watch it with you? or dose he have a computer of his own? 
don't know, just asking question.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate being at work alone! Dumbass customers need to hurry up and pick up their cars so I can go home too!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I hate being at work alone! Dumbass customers need to hurry up and pick up their cars so I can go home too!


sorry im not a customer


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

torlin said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I hate being at work alone! Dumbass customers need to hurry up and pick up their cars so I can go home too!
> ...


That's ok.. come pick up a car anyways. I'm not picky :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mserychic said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


sorry i didnt leave you one to fix up


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

What a stupid movie.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GraceLikeRain said:


> What a stupid movie.


 :ditto


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > What a stupid movie.
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have tamed the wild beast!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Your avatar and sig cheers me up. haha

This last hour of work seems the longest...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Njodis Wrote:


> Umm, thanks... I think?


Because some people would get all bent out of shape having a post deleted but you saw the logic in it.

Okay, back to random thoughts.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Please make it stop.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im so immature. i just read a procedure for a patient and i started to laugh

"ultrasound- scrotum and contents"

contents? :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Last night I had a dream that I was drunk. I've never actually been drunk before, but the dream was pretty much exactly how I'd imagine it.

And it sucked.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i want KFC!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

He probably just thinks I am a dork...an annoying dork. :sigh


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

If I accept how I feel, and then expect nothing in return from that person, I think that will work out much better.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How am I still hungry?! All I've done today is eat!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I broke my mother's stupid unicorn figurine this afternoon, so it is now, unfortunately, cornless.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't wait for the new Seether album


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> I can't wait for the new Seether album


mm i like Seether


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Me too.

I think it's time to go read some Harry Potter and go to sleep.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

less than an hour for my day to end.
yeppie. whats next?
oh yeah Thursday


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Bloodclots rule!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why am I still eating?! Nom!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The only thing that never really changed
You ran me all around
And dragged me down
At the end of the day
Don't keep me around
Just make it over

-------------------------------------------------------

One hit wouldn't hurt a bit 
I'll slow down and sleep
What's here to find?
If it's good **** you won't know
And I won't know the fact that I'm dying
If I seem to be reckless with myself
It's the fault of no one 
All things have a place
Under the moon as well as the sun
One more, little one 
I love you

---------------------------------------------------

I get so depressed it hurts. Elliott Smith understands, but he's also dead. Sometimes I feel closer to joining him.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Some ******* on Myspace went out of his way to mail me and call me a ******. "You're a ******." I told him off and blocked him. That's just another thing that adds to my pile of misery. I looked at Bam Margera's original myspace and lo and behold, I saw that mother****er on there. I made a comment on Bam's page yesterday so that's where the **** saw me and just decided to write me and call me a ******. I hate people. I hope he dies.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

****ity **** **** ****!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a hard time listening to Elliott Smith because of how sad his songs are and how much I relate to them.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Would it be a good idea to join this group? I think it would be a waste of my money.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am so freaking tense, so anxious, so worried, so afraid, so over the top....too much **** at one time....


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

((((((((((((((((((Penny)))))))))))))))))))

Up almost 24 hours... do I dare go for 36? :troll


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ugh my hair is at a horrible length. It's gonna get a lot worse before it gets better.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

grr


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I have a hard time listening to Elliott Smith because of how sad his songs are and how much I relate to them.


It's scary and comforting at the same time to know I can relate to someone so much. That's why I love listening to him, his music is like my security blanket. I know he feels the way I feel.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

i just burned my finger kind of bad while removing a pizza from the oven. someone kill my finger plz.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

There. Problem solved I guess


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Qolselanu said:


> i just burned my finger kind of bad while removing a pizza from the oven. someone kill my finger plz.


Use a potholder next time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I cannot stop sneezing

and it's kind of enjoyable


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nauseaaaaaaaaaa sucks


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is going to be a long and boring day. Lets see what stupid thing I can come up with to entertain myself :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Respect is earned, no way else. I dont know why she doesnt get that. If she yells at me, i will return fire. I dont start arguements as im hardly able to start a conversation.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Those shoes are so ugly!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I gotta stop slacking today. I'm already behind on my reading. But I feel sooo lazy.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Those shoes are so ugly!


 You gotta problem w/ my shoes??!! :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Solo said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > Those shoes are so ugly!
> ...


:lol Well, that depends....do you own a pair of Steve Madden black flats (women's shoes, of course :b )? If so, then yes!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait, they're _women's_ shoes? The guy who helped me try them on didn't say anything.

Oh well. At least they go well with my new dress.

:cry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why am I tired? I actually slept a decent amount last night.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I need to take my life into my own hands and move out.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > GraceLikeRain said:
> ...


How dare you talk bad about my shoes!! :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I guess these shoes look better on njodis and solo than they did on me :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's so damn busy tonight, I want to kill somebody. I should get back to work, I just felt like *****ing.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

OMG I slacked so much today. It's 11:53pm & I haven't started studying yet. So much for my plans for studying all day :lol I'll be back to my bad-grade-fearing self tomorrow lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banana slugs are awesome.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Banana slugs are awesome.


So are size 8 cats :b


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Solo said:


> OMG I slacked so much today. It's 11:53pm & I haven't started studying yet. So much for my plans for studying all day :lol I'll be back to my bad-grade-fearing self tomorrow lol


Friday nights are not meant for studying anyway :b They are for goofing off!


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Winning a telephone argument by hanging up should be illegal because even though it is clearly a pathetic, girly move, it all but guarantees victory.

When someone cuts me off mid-sentence by slamming the phone down I feel like I've been ****ing owned, even if I was previously winning the argument. 

If anyone reading this has ever won an argument in this manner, I have no reservations about calling you a **** for having done so.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Lovely.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That almost killed me. No wonder I don't exercise in the morning.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

what a dream!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:kiss 

Hmm.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My stupid stationary bike is hard on the knees


----------



## Avilos (Jul 7, 2005)

Surprisingly walking 5 miles makes you feel real good!  
(Yes I actually just came back from doing this today. I try to do it at least once a month)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kwest hit me with a beat like he a tired mom
it aint even beef no more its hillshire farm...holllyyyyy shiiittttt!!!!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

I wonder if anyone recognises me? If not, I'll have to try a little harder, then!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mr. (Steven) Hyde said:


> I wonder if anyone recognises me? If not, I'll have to try a little harder, then!


I knew right off the bat :b

I has a chili dog!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*sigh*


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The more I think about it, the more abandoned I feel.
I wish I had the balls to end it all.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Strange Religion said:


> The more I think about it, the more abandoned I feel.
> I wish I had the balls to end it all.


 :hug I know how you feel.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate when I get myself upset over things that are ultimately meaningless.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The base of my ceiling fan has unhinged itself from the ceiling and has turned itself into a swinging brass pendulum from the depths of holy hell, and it will therefore crush me in the night; it will slam onto my face and my nose will fall off. It will be horrible. I will look like something from a post postmodern Diane Arbus knock-off who's oddly interested in grossly deformed persons. I could attempt to fix the fan, but I don't want to stand in a chair and hold a screw driver. 

Maybe I'm melodramatic, and maybe I'm lazy..... maybe.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I had the nerve to just get medication. I'm so ****ing miserable.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hear ya :hug


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Sometimes...I think maybe she'd be better off without me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> I wish I had the nerve to just get medication. I'm so ****ing miserable.


getting medication starts with just one call to the doctors. If you cant make that call, have your mom do it for you.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing is ever right


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm sick and super dizzy. Why did I even get out of bed?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

good songs make me feel better


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I had to apologize to the people at the pub I sat next to because my shirt was on it's second workout and it smelled blatantly of sunscreen and BO. Not to mention I was still soaked thru with sweat. Oh well, what do I care??


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Another wrong number on my cellphone...well, at least this time it wasn't from a prison.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Frogger go-go bait the fish to get her frogger


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm sick of homework!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm hungry, but it's 2 AM and I probably shouldn't eat this late.

Dammit.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I so want a float.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Noca said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had the nerve to just get medication. I'm so ****ing miserable.
> ...


Hahahaha. I do appreciate the support, but asking my mother to call the doctor for me would crumble the wall I've spent nine years building between us. Although I am financially unable to move out, I have been acting independently of my parents for years.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think I'm invisible.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think you need a cloak for that


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If there is a god, who does he trust? :con


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not going to commit so much thought anymore. If I commit too far I know my mental and emotional health will only suffer more. I owe myself good health. I have a rough limit thought out already. Too bad for her.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> If there is a god, who does he trust? :con


Himself.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My favorite part of the last few days was standing with my best friend on his back porch, watching hummingbirds fly around and feed from the feeders in his back yard. It was really wild seeing them up close. A few flew by really close to me, checking me out the same as I was checking them out. Incredible experience....


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Or take you to the hospital when it bites you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monday. Work.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey man, I wanted to apologize for calling you a fat girl.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Good Morning, SAS!!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing like greeting your 18th birthday with a cold and a wet, rainy day!
Yeah, it pretty much went downhill from there, too...


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, I'm fixated on sex. Find me a man who isn't.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

On the outside, everyone looks the same


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I love pointless projects.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Coffee is my only friend.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Who's house?

Run's house.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

WE MUST PROTECT THIS HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh yeah. slightly modified sig here...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm. maybe i should lower the opacity on the text layer..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want love :sigh


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

NOOOOOO!!!! Magpie season is here. I ****ING HATE THOSE ****ING BIRDS!!!!!!!!!!! Walking around watching every tree just in case - oh god! And then one always manages to evade your freaked out radar sense anyway. Oh those wings on the back of your neck - that feral hovering mass of agro fluff waiting to dive :fall


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

What an awful night. I can feel bad enough on my own, I don't need Ritalin making me feel worse. Piece of ****.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I want the ****ing red pill. Let me out of this place.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Roberto said:


> On the outside, everyone looks the same


I once saw a book called "Everyone Farts" and it showed an elephant's ***, which must be quite a blast.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That was an odd dream...


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

We'll be at 25 weeks tomorrow. :heart It's going by so fast. It's the weirdest, most awesome feeling to get kicked from the inside. :yes :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

This week is going by soooo slowly. I can't believe it's only tuesday.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm going to get a job and get the hell out of here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wow that psychiatrist was an idiot!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I should call in sick more often. I can believe how much I got done today!!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ewwwww i bit my cheek and now my waffles taste like blood


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

A thunderstorm


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dovetailing said:


> A thunderstorm


Indeed. :b


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

njodis said:


> Dovetailing said:
> 
> 
> > A thunderstorm
> ...


It's dead already  Do you live within the GTA?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My stereo receiver came today! Now I just need unchewed speaker cable and I'm all set!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I can't deal with this anymore. 

...i need to figure out weather i truly wana live or not.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Shauna said:


> I can't deal with this anymore.
> 
> ...i need to figure out weather i truly wana live or not.


 :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dovetailing said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Dovetailing said:
> ...


Nope, but I got to experience that storm about an hour before you did. :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Give a larbage.. throw out yr garbage!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Another zombified night...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hateeeee dealing with this stuff!!!!!!! I wanna go back to my own little world and hide and sleep.....


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I need a new internet cord


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm extremely bored and restless.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I just flushed my entire bottle of Ritalin down the toilet.
Good riddance.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> I just flushed my entire bottle of Ritalin down the toilet.
> Good riddance.


noooooo! i woulda taken it off your hands :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Whoa now, he flushed some goodies.

Ritalin sucks *** though.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't like the person I've become. I know Adderall helped shape me into this person and I'm probably feeling withdrawal effects now...but basically I've become the type of person who doesn't care about anyone or anything anymore. I feel like a monster. I have friends on the net who I haven't even gotten back in touch with...or people I haven't called.
I just don't feel like it. It's like I'm mindless and selfish and completely out of touch...I just want to be alone and to hell with anyone else.

I used to care, I was being careful.
Made sure I showed it to those that I love.

I should just send them notes saying "I'm not myself. I'm sorry I'm an *******. Don't depend on me. Just move along. There's nothing here."


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I just checked myspace and of course at this time when I don't have the desire or will to do anything, I've been asked by a cute guy to see Artie Lange at the Fox Theatre this weekend. ****! I'll have to decline. 
A brain transplant would be great right about now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

More like random question of the day, but what typically happens with private student loans upon death if there is a cosigner?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate med induced grogginess.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm having dinner with her at 6. I'm going sleep right thru it. But she's an old friend and I can hang Damnit!


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm living on liquids


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am about to go make some spaghetti.

Or, as I would call it 20 years ago, pascetti.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I just made a £5 bet on a soccer game and won £50. Not bad. If only I'd taken the risk and bet my £500 overdraft.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

He probably won't be there again today and i'll have to walk around or sit in the library for two hours. I should just not go and get paid anyway =l


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sodder the flaming bucket tin. Doodle on eggs in grammar.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't stop till you get enough!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm tired and I have a headache from sleep deprivation. Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Dinner was great. Michelle was great. We went to kindergarten together.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I wish I had someone here to drag around with me everywhere


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Is he serious? :sus



FairleighCalm said:


> Dinner was great. Michelle was great. We went to kindergarten together.


Awwww


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

honestly, I wish I could kill my neighbor....just show up at the door with a shotgun.....I'm stressed out with this ****, something hardcore needs to be done, I can't take it anymore, waking me up for over 8 months at 5:30 a.m. is enough. I ****ing hate you!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh dear


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> Do not be alarmed
> The thief he kindly spoke
> There are many here among us
> Who feel that life is but a joke


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This makes 3 record players that have broken at the very sight of me.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm so young, but my feet are so wrinkly.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i feel bad cuz sometimes i dont answer my pm's when i should...but i go through phases where i dont wanna read it and think of something to reply with...IM SORRY!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rest in peace 2pac!

*T*he
*H*ate 
*U*
*G*ave
*L*ittle
*I*nfants
*F**cks
*E*verybody



2pac said:


> and when my momma asks me will i change
> i tell her yeah but its clear ill always be the same


Tupac Amaru Shakur 
June 16, 1971 - September 13, 1996 ...we still ridas homie...we _still _strong!


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

****, house meeting at 9:00!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I'm so bored :fall


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It really feels like Friday, I mean REALLY.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I really wish I knew what to do, I'm so confused :sigh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Looking at my cousin's myspace page is really depressing. Thankfully, she has a terrible hair cut, so that sort of softened the blows of looking at the pictures of her out having fun with her friends.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need to induce a 10 year coma.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I was comatose all day, then I had to come to work. What a *****.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I was going to respond to someone's post with a funny comment, but then decided against it because what if I am the only one who finds it funny? :hide I try to use humor but it never works. :/


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Go for it. If no one else finds it funny, at least you do.
That's how I feel about some of my posts. I don't care if people find it funny or not. _I'm_ laughing mofos, that's what counts most.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha, yeah. I mostly just make "funny" comments to entertain myself. I couldn't care less about what other people think. :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's the spirit!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Indeed.

New random thought: they need to hurry up and invent something so that sleeping is obsolete.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Damn you! You piece of **** treadmill. I hate using the stationary bike, it burns my thighs and hurts my arse.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I need to dust my treadmill off and get on it.
Working out is such a bummer...

I'm starting to think maybe the Adderall and/or Ritalin completely cut off my libido. Now that I'm not on it, I'm feeling the need to get off. Mom and bro' will be gone today: check.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Magic 8 balls suck


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cellos rock! *swoon*


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm so tired...I don't want to take this test


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Golden Girls fanfic hahahahahhahaha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

2 less wisdom teeth


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Golden Girls fanfic hahahahahhahaha


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I passed my driver's test...guess it is time to go job hunting again. :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I passed my driver's test...guess it is time to go job hunting again. :um


way to go!


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I should sign up for Driver's Ed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

All work and no play makes Drella a dull boy. 
This is probably even more surprising since she is a woman.

At least I'm listening to The George Baker Selection, which -I don't know- either makes me _more_ pathetic or somehow uplifts my lame status to a totally cool retro-nostalgia level. In any case, this is the cover of the album:








It is obviously an incredible collection of sound recordings.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm not any good.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need to scream or something, but everyone is sleeping around here.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Everything sucks.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

njodis said:


> I need to scream or something, but everyone is sleeping around here.


I hear your scream, njodis, even at this hour.
.


mserychic said:


> Everything sucks.


I hear you, too, mserychic.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why the **** did he write to me after all this time? Especially that. *******.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's starting to get cold. No sir, I don't like it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's a beatiful day to be out and about.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

She looks so cute and sweet sound asleep in her little swing... :mushy


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel like ive got kicked in the jaw


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I need something warm to eat. I woke up this morning shaking because I forgot to shut my window last night, and now I have a damn cold.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

GET TO DA CHOPPA!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well the extreme grogginess never went away.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I had a button to disable feeling.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

painnn!


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

This morning just after my mom left for work, I was in bed and my stepdad opened my door and stood in the doorway facing me for a few _minutes_ as I pretended to sleep, and then he left...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn it, I woke up again.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Maybe I should take my own advice for once.



Noca said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > I passed my driver's test...guess it is time to go job hunting again. :um
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Damned windows movie maker :|


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy ****... I cannot stand 50 Cent. Just... awful.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Life is hard.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

is jigglypuff a girl or boy?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Iiiiiiin West Philadelphia, born and raised
On the playground is where I spent most of my days


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

El Pollo Loco is not as yummy as the commercial lead me to believe.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've tamed the wild beast! well, kept it at bay at least...


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

These pretzels are making me thirsty


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I can't believe Hugh Laurie didn't win


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

So I just jacked off and flushed it without looking if everything was taken care of, and then my sister entered the appartment unannounced and went straight into the bathroom. I was lucky enough to have sprayed deoderant around, but if the flush didn't fully work there would still have been pieces of cum-laden toilet paper left in the bowl. So awkward I can't breathe.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

njodis said:


> Holy @#%$... I cannot stand 50 Cent. Just... awful.


Well lucky for you he is retiring, because he lost the album sales contest to that other guy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

njodis said:


> Holy @#%$... I cannot stand 50 Cent. Just... awful.


yea they made those coins too big.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Vincenzo said:


> So I just jacked off and flushed it without looking if everything was taken care of, and then my sister entered the appartment unannounced and went straight into the bathroom. I was lucky enough to have sprayed deoderant around, but if the flush didn't fully work there would still have been pieces of @#%$-laden toilet paper left in the bowl. So awkward I can't breathe.


thats some mighty powerful semen if you need to spray deodorant


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> El Pollo Loco is not as yummy as the commercial lead me to believe.


*gasp* i think you need to have your taste buds checked


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

WhosVince said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Iiiiiiin West Philadelphia, born and raised
> ...


When a couple of guys who were up to no good
Started makin trouble in my neighborhood


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I like when Pepsi gives me gas and I hold the burp in so it gives me a burning tingling sensation in my nose and eyes.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Another house meeting? No.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So it looks like I'm obligated to go to a family gathering this weekend. I just can't wait for the interrogation that I'm bound to receive. I think someone's probably going to get told off.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe I am crazy. I don't know what I'm doing anymore...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Depressed, really depressed


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You've been doing so good lil ear. Why now, 2 weeks after getting the piercing, do you swell up like a grapefruit?


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I feel sick...I need to eat something different instead of all these pasta salads. I should've bought that slice of cheesecake earlier just to change things up a little.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My supervisor was excited to tell me that I was chosen as the staff of the year for my house and am expected to attend a "gala" for the company and receive an award.

Of course I'm like, "Do I have to go?"

She says, "It's lots of fun and you can bring someone with you."

Again I say, "Do I have to go?"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

coke taste weird after you brush your teeth with tooth paste


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

uh...what kind of reaction should i give when a co-worker shows you a picture of her 14 year old daughter in tight shorts and says "look at her bubble butt"?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

nubly said:


> uh...what kind of reaction should i give when a co-worker shows you a picture of her 14 year old daughter in tight shorts and says "look at her bubble butt"?


Ask if you can make a copy? :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want to be in bed sleeping zzzzzz


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't wanna go to the derm's! ahhhhh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need another hard drive. This 160gb isn't cutting it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wake up in a panic at 1:30, because I'm supposed to be at work at 11. I call work and halfway through my apology I realize it's 1:30 PM and therefore made a huge *** of myself.

What else is new?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate money


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

This is something I can't fix...I need to move on, but I don't know if I can.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish i could read her mind


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hate writing! ahhhhhh this essay is falling apart!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Don't think I can cope any more.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

^ I am ****ED!!! I've been missing work since the weekend. I just didn't have the energy to get ready, I'm lifeless. Then when I get into the habit of missing work, that makes it even HARDER to go back to that ****hole.
I'm upset with myself and everything else. What am I supposed to do...I don't even want to live and deal with this bull****. A friend of mine is an older guy and he wrote me a letter saying he tried to kill himself and I felt horrible of course, but in the back of my head I'm thinking "_At least you don't have to work_." He's on disability or something...

I'm going through all these feelings and I HATE that ****ing job with a passion, but I do need it. I know my paycheck helps my mom out, not to mention me paying for the internet, cable and my Sirius satellite.

Anyone who *****es on the internet about being unemployed, you can't have it that bad if you still have internet access. Some people are lucky enough to have the kind of lifestyle or support from their parents/family to the point where they're not obligated to work. They can sit up and do nothing all damn day. Well God bless you. Count your lucky ****ing stars. I'm so sick of it all.
I came out of the wrong vagina, I wish I was one of these rich ****s who has mommy and daddy to support 'em.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

She's back


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, Jesus. I want to leave my room so I can go take a shower, but there are several people playing a game, with their music playing loudly and the door wide open, in the room across the hall.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I hate money


im feeling helpful today. just pass it on to me and you wont worry about it anymore


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

nubly said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I hate money
> ...


I've got about a penny to my name. Yr welcome to it though :b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't get it.

Did I miss something? I must have missed something.
Merde.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I got motion sickness on the bus. Thank god I didn't throw up or anything Eeeep.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why does blood smell sooo bad?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

cause it tastes so gooood?


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

That was the most disturbing video I have ever seen online and I wish I could _unsee_ it. I regret clicking on that link, knowing full-well what I was getting myself into.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

scissor me timbers!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

it is going to rain tomorrow


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people are strange
when your on wanted...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am sooo tired. How do people wake up in the morning?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Noca said:


> I am sooo tired. How do people wake up in the morning?


They drink a lot of coffee :b But I hate coffee, so I have difficulty getting up as well.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

My brother is a sugar addict. :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dont take being able to eat a meal for granted


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Will you walk with me underground, and forgive all my sicknesses and my sorrows?
Will you be shamed if I shake like I'm dying, when I fall to my knees and I'm crying?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ever had someone take credit for something you did, but you were too scared to stand up for yourself?

:mum


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Plastic coated, completely washable.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd look much better as a man :sigh


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cookies for breakfast! mmmmmm!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't tase me, bro!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

:lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't want to go. Imagine that!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Someone got stabbed in the neck today at work. Just another day at the office. Good thing i'm wearing my kevlar hoodie.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I heard about a 16 year old Japanese girl who stabbed her dad in the neck with an axe while he was sleeping.
The world is scary. You raise these lil' ****s and they grow up to kill ya'.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****ing hell, why do I have to be obnoxious? I don't even realize I am until it's too late. Ah well, whatever. 
On a side note, I will be seeing -and hopefully doing- Joan Jett soon. I'm so excited I could pee.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

What's with these rumours about Joan Jett and Carmen Electra being more than friends? Interesting...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Strange Religion said:


> What's with these rumours about Joan Jett and Carmen Electra being more than friends? Interesting...


Oh yeah, I know. Carmen was in her "ACDC" video playing her love interest. That may be it. They probably also fooled around; I can't imagine why they wouldn't have.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Drella said:


> ****ing hell, why do I have to be obnoxious? I don't even realize I am until it's too late. Ah well, whatever.
> On a side note, I will be seeing -and hopefully doing- Joan Jett soon. I'm so excited I could pee.


Awesome! Good luck doing her! You lucky so and so hehe


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i splurged and bought a 24" LCD monitor


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I ate a lot of junk today :/


----------



## MyGalFriday (Aug 19, 2007)

I really need to find a decent bagel shop around here


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I had an amazing bagel this morning


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I had an amazing bagel this morning


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I really hope I get that job at Petland.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, for ****'s sake! Is there even a point anymore?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

llama


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Much better. It's like I'm sane again. Now, to be sane when it really counts. :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I weigh what?!?

Oh my.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why am I shaking?!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The only girl I care about has gone away looking for a brand new start, but little does she know that when she left that day, along with her she took my heart.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I might go to bed at a normal time tonight....that would be nice.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

maybe I shouldn't set such lofty goals for myself.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm mad at my mom and her boyfriend for being so irresponsible and IMMATURE with money, but of course I won't say anything. Don't wanna throw a match in gasoline haha.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Petland never called me. I'm totally bummed out. I've actually been doing this thing right this time around, being pro-active. And still they didn't call. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

roswell said:


> Petland never called me. I'm totally bummed out. I've actually been doing this thing right this time around, being pro-active. And still they didn't call. :sigh


It sucks, but try to keep it up, dude. I know the feeling. :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm a lab rat I'm a lab rat!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My faith is like shifting sand so I stand on grace


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

So I met a dude (not in person yet) from a Goth site and we hit it off right away. We spoke for the first time last night for hours, it was so natural.
He sounds like a romantic and our personalities clicked. He doesn't wear makeup or anything like that. He has long, gorgeous brown hair and most of his wardrobe is black clothing. We should be seeing eachother next Friday. Oh, I hope it goes well. I have a good feeling, but I need to make sure I keep control of my hormones. Some of the things he mentioned are triggers for me to pounce like an animal. AHAHAHAH


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sooo bored......


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sometimes this world's too hard for me
and I gotta scream
and I gotta bleed
and I gotta die, that's what I need


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I want a little love in my life


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Fiera said:


> I want a little love in my life


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

roswell said:


> Fiera said:
> 
> 
> > I want a little love in my life


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I am experiencing a major cognitive dissonance, if you can call it that, concerning Kanye West's new album. It's good and has some deeper lyrics considering other mainstream rap/hiphop, but Kanye himself is such an annoying tool.

_If you admire somebody, you should go head and tell em',
People never get the flowers, while they can still smell em'._


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Still shaking. I obviously have a brain tumor wreaking havoc in my brain.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I suck heartily at school, but it's still the thing I suck least at.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I suck at life quite well. I've perfected it.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ahh, some fellow connoisseurs of the art of life-sucking-at! :troll


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, why have I been so pissed lately? I am such a *****.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I know why I've been pissed because I'm a human piece of ****. A waste of air and life.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd hate to think what that would make me.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I am IN LOVE with this girl on myspace and she's cool as hell. We have nice chats and she sends me kisses, etc. She's not a model, but she should be. Too bad she lives in Boston, we talk about how great it would be to hang out with eachother...and I have a feeling we would become very close, if you know what I mean.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing like black coffee.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Apparently, shooting steroids directly into your brain doesn't make you smarter.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, at least the day's almost over.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday, 416girl! :hb :yay


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ughhh I've got a cold.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

i miss honeysuckles.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

thanks Johnny


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

justlistening said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I am IN LOVE with this girl on myspace and she's cool as hell. ...and I have a feeling we would become very close, if you know what I mean.
> ...


Shame she's in Boston, damn. I'll still keep in touch. When she says she loves me, I get all ops

A part of me doesn't want to have animal sex with that dude Friday, but another part of me does. I'm trying to be a good girl, but temptation is a ******. hehe


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

416girl said:


> Well I guess I'll wish myself a happy birthday.
> At least the day's almost over.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Should I call? It's not like I'll have anything to say anyway. *sigh*


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

My thighs hurt...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Its really OK. Especially the parts that don't seem to be.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm joining a fencing club at uni! Man, this is gonna be fun!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Sometimes it's best not to call at all...gotta remember that.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It's been annoying me lately that the pussification of today's youth is taking opportunities away from worthless burnouts like yours truly.

Like, at university today it was abundantly clear that I wasn't going for a beer after class with any people, since half of them were Muslims and the rest were girls who chatted amongst themselves, never failing to mention their boyfriends every few sentences. Also, what's the deal with like 9 out of 10 women in university being in serious relationships? Miserable ****s. Know what's cool and fun? _Commitment!_

This year is going to be complete bull**** if today was any indication.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going to sleep. I don't want to think or feel.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm sick of this. SICK!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im stuck in a never ending battle to the death with depression


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

This is so boring. I don't even want to _try_ to be interested in this...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anxiety, anxiety keeps me happy.
Anxiety, anxiety keeps me happy.
Always stiff, all day long.
Nothing's right till it's all wrong.
It makes no sense until I'm tense.
Always laughing at your expense.

Anxiety, anxiety keeps me happy.
Anxiety, anxiety keeps me happy.
Always biting on my nails.
Always stiff, it never fails.
Now I think I'll pick my nose
Wipe it on my sweaty clothes.

Anxiety, anxiety keeps me happy.
Anxiety, anxiety keeps me happy.
Always screamin' at someone.
Got a temper like a gun.
Hair trigger personality.
Anxiety keeps me hap-happy.

And I'm crazy, crazy, crazy
In a crazy world.
I'm crazy, crazy, crazy
In a crazy world.
I'm crazy, crazy, crazy
In a crazy world.
I'm crazy, crazy, crazy
In a crazy world.

A-N-X-I-E-T-Y
A-N-X-I-E-T-Y
Anxiety keeps me high,
Cross my heart and hope to die.
Anxiety
Anxiety
Anxiety
Anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek Njodis - did you make that up?

What in the world? Did i just see that? :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha, no... it's a song called Anxiety by the Ramones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good song!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pathetic as I am, I accept this way of life, often I ****ing embrace it...something in me likes it a much too much, familiarity..Perhaps I should join the military eh?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I feel ugly.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

njodis said:


> Haha, no... it's a song called Anxiety by the Ramones.


Great song. Joey had a bad case of OCD, apparently. Now I need to go listen to some Ramones...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Just my luck he's confused and isn't ready for a relationship. He's still wounded from the past and is focusing on school and his band. I understand that, but what I don't understand is how every other ****head can have a boyfriend except me!!!!!!! It makes me ****ing mental.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm going to be a great uncle in a few months. It was odd enough being an uncle at 3 years old and again at 11 years old - being a great uncle at 22 is just ****ing nuts. If this trend continues I'll be a great-great uncle by 30, and a great-great-great uncle by 40. Great-great-great-great uncle at 48...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I've never been an aunt and never will be.

It's pouring down rain so hard outside which I love, but I'll have to close my window unless I want my damn room to flood.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn, nobody's having a good week.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Life is sooooooooooooooooooooo boring!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Haha, I guess she doesn't trust me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

delete


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why does my psych keep giving me meds that just make me hurt more?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

15km did the trick


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

****ing disgusting. I will probably never sit next to/under a tree again.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Cramps. :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another 2-3 boring weeks


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just found out that my cousin beat a guy to death. Well, the guy is still alive, but I doubt that'll last much longer. 
The apple doesn't fall far and all that.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just saw njodis' new avatar and it made me lol.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

This day didn't turn out at all like I thought it would. But.. you know what? Today was a good day.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I hate beer, but I'm sitting up here drinking a Michelob Ultra - Lime Cactus flavor. Not bad...besides, there was nothing else in the fridge to drink.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Random thoughts for me...I don't think about my consequences for what I do to myself.....But the long term I know that I am ****ed....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am not emotionally invested in this show I just watch it!


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

A little late but I wonder if I can be paranoid about nice things too.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

_When it feel like livin's harder than dyin'
For me givin' up's way harder than tryin'_

Why must you make me like you, Kanye? What sort of twisted person are you?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Another day, I guess I feel alright...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im coldd


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My new Italian housemate is going absolutely mental on the phone to someone in Rome. It sounds like someone has phoned him up to let him know that they've killed his entire family or something.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate myself


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Being hypomanic while still somewhat groggy from meds is totally weird


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Everyone is *not* entitled to his or her opinion. There, that's settled.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Great, I need references to volunteer as well. Maybe they will tell the truth about me...that I should stay locked in my room forever.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Would you say that the one of your dreams
Got in you and ripped out the seams?
That's what I'd say...
That's what I'd say...


----------



## DuckandCover (Sep 20, 2007)

My roommate has some serious gas and I sleep on the lower bunk. Gross..... :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta run.....literally!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

DuckandCover said:


> My roommate has some serious gas and I sleep on the lower bunk. Gross..... :afr


DuckandCover, literally!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I really hate that I want to speak on the phone, but there's no one I really want to speak to...or the person I do actually want to speak to, is the one I can't. Life...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Whoa. Those were a lot of bees. I probably shouldn't have done that.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> DuckandCover, literally!


Exactly! haha


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I should not have gone with the custom crotch.


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

yey, I get to go home tonight!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> I should not have gone with the custom crotch.


That just made my entire day hahaha


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ho yeah! How awesome am I gonna look in my *GREEN WINDPANTS*!!? Everybody is going to look like such a bore compared to me with my *GREEN WINDPANTS*!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

peeeeeeeeeeaaasssss


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Round the hangin tree
Swing in the breeze
In the summer sun
As we two are one


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My thread was deleted.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

What was the thread about?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> My thread was deleted.


It was too hott for sas :yes


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I missed CSI tonight


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No matter what time I eat dinner, I always become ravenous around this time of the night.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> Round the hangin tree
> Swing in the breeze
> In the summer sun
> As we two are one


Swaying....

Oh yeah baby.

I'm lucky to be alive after my experience.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

when the wind of change is blowing, some people are building shelters and some people are building windmills.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey whaddya know, my weekend hasn't even started and it's already RUINED! Now I'm looking forward to running errands for people I don't even care about. :banana


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It sucks so ****ing bad to wake up! Waking up is the nightmare.
Same ****, different day.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Classified said:


> What was the thread about?


My bad idea thread. I guess it was a bad idea.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have a right to exist!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I has a hotdog!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I was just hit on randomly by a 34 year old guy on facebook who has two friends listed and barely anything in his profile... and I thought facebook was safe! I should message him back because it's the once in a lifetime shot of losing both my virginity and my life. Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I has no hotdog. I ated it


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I was just hit on randomly by a 34 year old guy on facebook who has two friends listed and barely anything in his profile... and I thought facebook was safe! I should message him back because it's the once in a lifetime shot of losing both my virginity and my life. Sounds like a good plan to me.


NO LIBBY!!!

Anytime I get a request from someone who hardly has any or no friends or just Tom's lame *** as a friend and no information about themselves, that's a major warning sign. I usually don't even go for it.

I deserve romance and someone who loves me. Even crackheads can find love. Life is ****ed.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mserychic


> I has a hotdog!


You is a hotdog!! haha.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im lonely.....


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hold me. Too bad I don't have anymore international minutes on my card now, I'd give you a call. I've only spoken to a few people from here, but it's fun.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hahaha. So my mom tries to introduce me to her friend's daughter. What a ****ing nightmare. I wished the earth would have opened and swallowed me up.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I gotta call somebody...now that I have minutes n' all.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wonder what Adam West is doing right now.

Something weird, I'd imagine..


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> Hold me. Too bad I don't have anymore international minutes on my card now, I'd give you a call. I've only spoken to a few people from here, but it's fun.


was that directed at me?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.mayoradamwest.com/

Awesome.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

mserychic said:


> http://www.mayoradamwest.com/
> 
> Awesome.


Playing poker with dogs. That's exactly how I imagined him.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nasal spray commercial warning: do not spray in eyes :lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Never gonna happen.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I'm gonna hurl...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

will the pain ever go away?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Give me one more night, just one more night, cause i ate too much and my pants are tight o/`


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Someone invent a cure for the cold virus already!!!! ~sniff~


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Hold me. Too bad I don't have anymore international minutes on my card now, I'd give you a call. I've only spoken to a few people from here, but it's fun.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Boys are so ****ing stupid, the ones I encounter anyway...
I've done nothing wrong, he's just a ****head.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

When you walk by a group of quote-unquote normal people you chuckle to yourself patting yourself on the back as you scoff. It's the same superiority complex shared by the high school jocks who made your life a living hell and makes you a slave to the competitive capitalist dogma you spend every moment of your waking life *****ing about.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

If mucus was worth money right now, i'd be a millionaire. Anyone want to buy a pint of mucus?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No doubt.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nap time!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

There is no spoon.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Caffeine pills aren't for me. I feel sick and shaky.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I hate problems that are impossible to solve.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I have hayta' tendencies, it's funny though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Talking to her about SA was just....awesome. It was nice talking about it to someone outside of the internet. I understood her and I knew she understood me. It was just...refreshing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think i scared her off :um


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm so upset  My chest feels heavy.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That was nice, really nice. Thanks for brightening up my Saturday night friend.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Unbelievable!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I imagine a smoking barrel, and at this moment thats an acceptable thing...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

416girl said:


> Unbelievable!


Isn't it?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It is amazing


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

What have I done...
Help.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why do 99% of gay movies suck?! and why do I feel it's my duty to keep watching em even though they suck so hard?!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hopefully I'll go out with this ****in' dude today.

I love when Bert from The Used screams "**** MY ***!" in the song 'Choke Me'. So awesome.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

A Texas law states that when two trains meet at a railroad crossing, each must come to a full stop, and neither shall proceed until the other has gone.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sleepy. Your avatar isn't helping.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Go to sleep.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

_This is....great._

Techies Day [ Oct 2 ] 
Techies! The one name that pops up is Ron's. He is a tech guy and he has stories to tell. Here's one straight from the horse's mouth.

Ring. Ring.

Ron: "Hello, MSM Tech Customer Care and I'm Ron, how can I help you?"

Customer: "Hey, this is Will, I've bought a new computer, you know, the desktop one, but got a problem."

Ron: "Sure, Will. Tell me, what's the problem?"

Customer: Well, for starters, the computer wouldn't start."

Ron: "Have you plugged in right and switched on the CPU?"

Customer: "Of course, I plugged in, but by Gawd, they never told me about the CPU. Is that a remote one?"

Ron (painfully patient): "No, Will. It's the almost rectangular bulky one that has a few knobs or switches on it. You got to switch it on there."

Pause.

Customer: "Gee, I never knew. Thanks it's open now." "I can hear the sound and now the screen is on. Great."

Ron: "Okay. Please open a window and you can use the internet and browse."

Customer: Sure.

A big pause.

Customer: Yes I did.

Ron: What do you see?

Customer: Lawn and my garage.

Click.

It was reported later, that colleagues found Ron banging on his monitor head-first for exactly 15 minutes. Non-stop.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Go to sleep.


Maybe. I just had a Red Bull.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hahaha, the singer of the Dwarves mailed me on myspace and said "Youch, what an appealing young creature!"

He's hit on me before. It's always fun getting mail from celebs.
Which reminds me, I should get in touch with that dude from Nothingface.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I think I have another ear infection


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hanging out in Berkeley today with a friend woo! I feel like a normal person haha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish someone would just force me to go to the doctor.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I got up 7 hours ago and I'm already struggling not to fall asleep


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

depression hurts.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went to my beach again.....

HELLO?!?!?! I am in OHIO! By September 30th it is supposed to be TOO COLD to go, but it got up to 82F/27c! (72F/22c is normal right now!)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> depression hurts.....


 :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pass the crimson Jenson.. I'm never never never never never gunna see you again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would walk five hundred miles 
And I would walk five hundred more 
Just to be the man who walked a thouuusand miles 
To fall down at your door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Monday .


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

and I trudge on through the valley of terrible movies.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> "Say! Do-you-waant to-go-seee a-moovie?"
> 
> "I am feeling fat... aand sassy."
> 
> "DO YOOOOUUUUUUUU!!!" "AAUUUUGHH" "OOOAAAGGHH" "EERRRAAAUUUGHH"


:lol :yawn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tuesday is coming did you bring a jacket?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> I would walk five hundred miles
> And I would walk five hundred more
> Just to be the man who walked a thouuusand miles
> To fall down at your door


Good song :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Monday.
I have to go to work now.
It shall rain.

....this Monday morning Haiku
Brought to you
By millenniumman75, that's who!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's so gloomy and ugly outside. Makes me want to stay in bed and drown everything out.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Why does tv suck so bad these days?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why do all good things come to an end?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Everything must go!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am a zombie


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I hate people. I'm sure I've mentioned that before, oh well...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Ughhhh I hope it's not my wisdom teeth


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gald I'm not a Mets fan


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Now that I called in sick for tomorrow...I feel MUCH better!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

WOOHOOO!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

And yes, I'm all lit up again. Well, unfortunately that's not true.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

HE NEVER TOUCHED THE PLATE!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

She's a lot like me, which at once fills me with pride and dread, but she's also better than me. Can a parent really ask for more than that?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't understand anybody who firmly maintains that Pepsi is better than Coke. :no


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

COKE! I mean c'mon! It's friggin' COKE!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

September is over today. =ll


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My light is clearly ON. So somebody please check my engine.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

Way to much idle time and I feel those old feelings slowly creeping in. Please let it be different this time. I just can't handle it again.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

roswell said:


> I don't understand anybody who firmly maintains that Pepsi is better than Coke. :no


:ditto


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

416girl said:


> HE NEVER TOUCHED THE PLATE!


You're right. It wasn't even close.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im supposed to me this girl at 6pm at starbucks. i should take some xanax before i meet her


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Depressed Mode" - best band name ever?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

HA, I'm takin back the power...that YOU stole from me. That will be the LAST time that happens. Mark my words honey.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

nubly said:


> im supposed to me this girl at 6pm at starbucks. i should take some xanax before i meet her


Nice. Good luck!

On another note, I think I'm doomed to fall for people who are far from me. I was talking to a great guy last night and he played guitar for me and everything, but unfortunately, he's in Florida. Dammit.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've finally wrapped my head around the amount of debt I've gotten myself into. The horror THE HORROR!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm tired...and I don't know if I'm supposed to call off for work or if they already know I'm not coming. I really don't give a **** either way honestly.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I accept paragraphs.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Disintegrate said:


> I accept paragraphs.


I like paragraphs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another Tuesday night and I ain't got nobody! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another Tuesday night and I ain't got nobody! :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That Dr. must be an idiot. How can this NOT be an ear infection? Something is very wrong.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm missing you so badly, didn't see you on...you must be feeling worse.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Tasha, your photos are great.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

****! There was an invisible strand of spider web at face level and I walked into it. I thought I'd taken care of the problem but I just discovered that THERE ARE ****ING THREADS OF SILK IN MY ****ING HAIR 

The actual spider might be in my hair, so I now have to take a shower, but if I hadn't discovered this the little ****er would have gone ahead with its plans to wait until I went to sleep so it could crawl into my mouth and lay its eggs. 

I want to die.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ewwww dude. That's hilarious.

Those are gorgeous photos Tasha has until I saw the bees. I HATE bees. They freak me out. *cringes*

I have a shrink appointment today, I never feel like going, but I shall. I need to more than ever.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Last night I was on a live phone chatline and I came across this paedo. He said he has a modeling agency and when he went to the bathroom, the 9 year old girl came in to suck him off or something, trying to get ahead of the game. He said her mom knew about it and everything. I told him he's a sick **** and he needs to be locked up. Then he said "I actually have people who like to watch me **** 9 or 10 year olds." I said "So? That just means they're as ****ed up as you." So then sarcastically he goes "Ok, you're perfect, you've got everything together and we're the ones who are ****ed up, blah blah.."
And I kid you not, this man was not joking. It's ****ing disgusting. I wish I could find him and put a bullet in his head.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need to find something to eat


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> I have a shrink appointment today, I never feel like going, but I shall. I need to more than ever.


Got a call from the psychiatrist's office saying he has an emergency today so I won't be able to see him. I said "I have an emergency, how 'bout that?" ****ing *******.
Now I have to be there early tomorrow and I hate getting up early.
I agree with my mom when she says I need to find another shrink.
I just want my prescription for Nardil from him tomorrow and he can kiss my ***.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_I'm in the business of misery let's take it from the top..._


----------



## hellotiger (Sep 10, 2007)

^I love that song^

I've had the same hair cut for 3 years maybe I should get a new style...
The day my student loan gets paid I'm booking an appointment. Just need to find a cut now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Why do I feel so sleepy?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

What to do...what to do... :sigh


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

hellotiger said:


> ^I love that song^
> 
> I've had the same hair cut for 3 years maybe I should get a new style...
> The day my student loan gets paid I'm booking an appointment. Just need to find a cut now.


Yeah, I love singing along to that song. I'm not sick of it yet.

You'll probably feel great when you get a new cut. I love new styles, you almost feel like a new person.
Your hair is long and beautiful though, don't cut it too low. :sigh 
I know it's your hair and all...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I knew this was going to happen. Any time I actually begin to look forward to something, the opportunity is taken away from me. ****. At least I'm not surprised; I realize that there's nothing in my life that I should ever get my hopes up over.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

f'in car broke down today. thankfully on anti-depressants and could really careless.........sigh of relief. thanks pills.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

we need wind-up cars and houses

They have wind up radios and computers

treadmills and cycling equipment would connect to some battery pack which we can use to power our house and car(s) in the same way


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Alan Alda and that little red haired dude out of The Sandlot in the same dream - i wonder what i am trying to tell myself.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

why do i get all these damm spam friend request on myspace. figures they are never real.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont feel like mowing the lawn


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm tired as hell and the day went by too fast...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*hugs TomB*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My therapist chic brought up permanent disability today. Isn't it nice when yr thoughts of how worthless you are are confirmed?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I wish I was on disability and didn't have to work...though I still get a break from going back to work for a few weeks until I try these new meds I got today.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I walked five miles and feel damn good. I might get over 5 hrs of sleep tonight.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

ARGGHHHH, what did I do with my cell phone...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I called him a ****head so then he's all like "Well excuse me for being swamped and living my life with school, my band, working on my car and other time consuming things" Blah blah blah
I told him to **** off and he's probably one of those morons who are only into girls who aren't interested in him. I bet he'll make time for those *****es. Stupid ***. If you really want to talk to someone, you'll make time. No excuses.
So sick of bull****.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

i want it so badly, but is it just going to start something that I seriously can't control?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> he's probably one of those morons who are only into girls who aren't interested in him


That's my would be gf exactly. She is either in denial or afraid to face the facts. If I was actually close to her I'd say, "You guys have had a rocky r'ship, he's moved 400 miles away, and you don't want to spend time with me who (in the recent past) you laughed a lot with, talked a lot with and cry with a little. I told you I loved you and since then you've pulled away. THAT MAKES NO F'ING SENSE. Why would I like someone like that... I like brave people, women who aren't afraid to acknowledge which way the emotional wind is blowing.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i have a giant head...on my shoulders 

i wish the other one was as big


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Why can't this alcohol run though my veins permanently? Who needs blue blood when it could be a lovely golden color?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Sounds pretty...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

But what do I know <_<


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess there's nothing to lose when you have nothing to lose.
If that even made sense, who cares...


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I think my beard is plotting my demise.......


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A camping I will go!
A camping I will go!
Hi-ho the derry-o,
A camping I will go!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^^I'm jealous. We need to have an Ohio/and surrounding states camping trip. Seriously that would be fun. Hiking, leaf awatching, and cool crisp air. 

I love it when I'm working from home and the system is so slow I can clean up my apt, do laundry etc.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> I called him a ****head so then he's all like "Well excuse me for being swamped and living my life with school, my band, working on my car and other time consuming things" Blah blah blah
> I told him to **** off and he's probably one of those morons who are only into girls who aren't interested in him. I bet he'll make time for those *****es. Stupid ***. If you really want to talk to someone, you'll make time. No excuses.
> So sick of bull****.


Then he sends this LONG letter about how he's forgetful about this and that. I just simply said,
"Fine. I'm so over it. Forget everything. Your loss." Numbnuts.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hurt my hand


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's lunchtime!! Let's DO LUNCH. I'm going to the North Market. I'll have a bison burger and veggies. You can have mex/itln/asian/smoothie/deli/pad thai/med'n etc etc.

http://www.northmarket.com


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

AWWWWWWZZZZZZ!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is frightening.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

How can you say such a thing? Look at it, it's adorable! Cross-eyed n' all. haha


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

teddy ruxpin!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ShyFX said:


> teddy ruxpin!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I ate too much lunch, but I got like 8+ hrs of sleep last night so my workout this afternoon is going to kick butt.

I also talked to my homeless friend Gloria at lunch, gave her a couple bucks, etc, she is one wiley and manipulative woman, but she's surviving on the street. Gotta have skills.

...frightening!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope i can see that specialist soon


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need a gun.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

:cuddle We're making out Libby, I hope that makes you feel better. They call that emoticon "cuddle", but there's obviously a lot more going on there. hahaha


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Nothing ever works out, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, I'm going to get so lost tonight.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

He's still calling me. Please people, do NOT go on live chat lines...stalker much.


----------



## sweet-insanity (Sep 29, 2007)

My cousin is copying me and I don't care what you think. She is.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Those bugs are getting under my skin as well. Yuck.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

no man, no $, and now no job.....YAY me.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

No one to talk to....


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

This is the only part of work i can bare at the minute..... when the clock hits 2am the phone lines close and I get paid to watch TV, play pool and scratch my bits for 6 hours. Whoop!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

416girl said:


> Those bugs are getting under my skin as well. Yuck.


Telefrancais! Telefrancais! 
Bonjour, allo, salut!
Telefrancais! Telefrancais! 
Lisez, parlez avec nous!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

^^ Oui njodis! 
Telefrancais! Fantastique!

I haven't seen that in years. He's got to be the fruitiest fruit I've ever seen - thanks for the link my fellow Canuck.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I wonder why Libby needs a gun...

Thought 1: Microsoft still sucks...what a nightmare.

Thought 2: If it wasn't for the trip to Los Angeles this weekend, I could really use a trip to the range tomorrow. Maybe in the morning...

Thought 3: I didn't even realize that Monday was a company holiday until my coworker told me as he left today.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I want to hijack a radio station someday and play a bunch of music from "Cats."


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> Tasha, your photos are great.


Thanks for the compliment! It's so wonderful to hear others like what I do.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Strange Religion said:


> Those are gorgeous photos Tasha has until I saw the bees. I HATE bees. They freak me out. *cringes*


Thank you! I love bees though, I take hundreds of photos of them per outing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Strange Religion said:


> No one to talk to....


theres always me :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's true.

Tasha, I wouldn't even get close enough to take pics. I was traumatized as a lil' girl or something.

I put on my lil' bro's boxers and they fit, that was fun.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was in the front row, awesome. That's even more shocking than me getting the nerve to go in the first place. I almost got molested on the way back to my car, though. Some older guy said, "That one looks good!" "Mmm...MMM!" as I walked by some dive bar he was standing around, and the dude next to him seemed to agree. Yes, that's right... two drunk men with very impaired judgment wanted me. My life now has the meaning it once lacked.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

AWww crap! I should be doing the dishes but I'm on here procrastinating. I'm gonna be up till 2am tonight. Dagnabbit!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb never again will I think I can make it home from SF without going to the bathroom first. I'm sorry bladder!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Drella said:


> I was in the front row, awesome. That's even more shocking than me getting the nerve to go in the first place. I almost got molested on the way back to my car, though. Some older guy said, "That one looks good!" "Mmm...MMM!" as I walked by some dive bar he was standing around, and the dude next to him seemed to agree. Yes, that's right... two drunk men with very impaired judgment wanted me. My life now has the meaning it once lacked.


I'm glad you had fun though! 

I got so bored, I ended up calling into a chat line and talking to a great guy from Montana, natural connection. We were on the phone awhile. Distance is a *****, but nothing is impossible...we'll be in touch. It's nice to have someone to think about.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess I should finally take my *** to bed...


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

why is my chest hurting so much


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the intimate moment, Strange.

ericj, this is why I need a gun:









Anyone for some Russian roulette?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I just jumped out the shower and tried calling 89x to win tickets to Brand New and:

1. I ended up calling the hip hop station by mistake. :x 

2. The ****head who won isn't even familiar with the band. "Yeah, I'm not familiar with the band. I was just driving along and decided to call in." YOU ****! :x


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Thanks for the intimate moment, Strange.
> 
> ericj, this is why I need a gun:


...because of our intimate moment? I didn't know it would lead to that! :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No, no, silly. That emoticon is why I originally said I needed a gun.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh. I still don't recommend it. You are loved and needed.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't make me laugh.... ha... ha.... ha.

Isn't editing fun?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yah.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't you love music that you can completely relate to? It's like they can read my mind and decided to write a song about it.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I want a hug damn it!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Fiera said:


> I want a hug damn it!


 :squeeze


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Noca said:


> Fiera said:
> 
> 
> > I want a hug damn it!
> ...


 :group


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> ericj, this is why I need a gun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't own a revolver, and playing Russian Roulette with a semi-auto is boring.

You really shouldn't. I'd miss you.

Fiera:
:squeeze


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The fifth mile I actually thought death would be a relief. I'm glad I stuck it out. I WILL NOT QUIT.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Six-month olds sure can shriek loud. :eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That was a nice nap, and I'm surprised I pulled it off. Naps usually turn into 6 hour sleeps which irreparably **** over my sleep schedule for days to come.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm feeling ignored.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I'm feeling ignored.


Awww, I"m sorry to hear that. 
:squeeze ...now could you move you're blocking the tv...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Forget it.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

416girl said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Fiera said:
> ...





ericj said:


> Fiera:
> :squeeze


aww thanks! :group


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've had to cut another notch in my belt, Im on my second Corona and I'm feeling pretty peachy. I may be coming out of my funk.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

zyprexa is a buffet's worst nightmare


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think i ate too much


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Who turned out the lights


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Expect the unexpected.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Peeps are delicious! Squishy sugar coated dreams!

*edit* My 7000th post would be about peeps haha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

life's better on drugs


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> My 7000th post


 :clap :clap :boogie :boogie :banana :banana :eyes :eyes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Noca said:


> life's better on drugs


I concur. I'm about to take a good amount of Klonopin now and try to sleep. My nerves are getting to me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Noca said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > My 7000th post
> ...


Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had about 8 hours of sleep altogether in the past two days.

Wait, I had a 1 1/2 hour nap earlier, so 9 1/2 hours.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate that one of my professors saw me hanging out on a Saturday night ...with my mom. Yes, I epitomize coolness; I went downtown with my mother on a Saturday night. As if my professor doesn't think I'm weird enough already.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Drella said:


> I hate that one of my professors saw me hanging out on a Saturday night ...with my mom. Yes, I epitomize coolness; I went downtown with my mother on a Saturday night. As if my professor doesn't think I'm weird enough already.


Ughh that would bug me too. He's probably not thinking as much of it as you think he is though. Dumb SA...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

MSN is a b*tch.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^agreed :lol

Protein bars taste kinda nasty....


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe Cymbalta + Concerta is working, I feel alright.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

another day. do i trust in my feelings or my higher power? thinking higher power today.......


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

holy **** I am tired


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Eddie Vedder's cover of "Big Hard Sun" sounds exactly like the original by Indio, it's like, what's the point?

Pearl Jam's cover of The Who's "Love Reign O'er Me" is great though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

What is wrong with me...why can't I just make this call to order a damn pizza..... :sigh :rain


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldn't believe it if I hadn't watched it!
Believe what?
I don't know, I wasn't watching!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just got to my mums house and I walked right by a deer on their front lawn!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ugh. I'm sleepy...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to miss the hot weather .


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

What time is it?!? That's right! It's *procrastination time*!! :banana :eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

headache + tired + hot

I sure whine a lot :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Ugggghhhhh the Packers lost to the Bears in Green Bay


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Never send for whom the bell tolls...it tolls for thee.

My question is...what bell????


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have found myself nervous to read replies to my post (on another forum) because they are most likely negative. This is a new low. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^^^ I hope they are not here or at SAS Friends!!!! :eek

2:27am and I NEED to go to bed!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope, has nothing to do with SAS. It's just a music forum where I've been arguing with someone. :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

1:29 am and I NEED to finish this essay!

Or DO I?! Muhahaha!

(yes i do.. :um )


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Dreamcatcher said:


> What is wrong with me...why can't I just make this call to order a damn pizza..... :sigh :rain


Me neither. That's why I'm glad most places are online now.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Dreamcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > What is wrong with me...why can't I just make this call to order a damn pizza..... :sigh :rain
> ...


Whaaat?? I wasn't aware of this! That's amazing!
I eventually forced myself to get used to ordering pizza. But it can only be pizza and it has to be from Pizza Hut; it's the only place I'm programmed to order from:

_"I'd like to order a delivery."
...
*address*
...
"Large thin-crust pizza with pepperoni and sausage and a family-size pack of cheese bread."
...
"That's all."
...
"Thank you."_

I couldn't even fathom the complexities of ordering Chinese food.. :eek :afr


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Now I want pizza. I don't think they deliver this late, though. I'll have to make a frozen one.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I do not want to go to sleep, nor will I be able to if I try. I'm all wired for some reason, and I didn't even drink any caffeine or anything.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wow im actually happy today for no reason :nw :clap


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My bed collapsed, hah.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> My bed collapsed, hah.


rough sex?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It was a loose bolt actuall..wait, no, that's exactly what happened.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think I've known it for a long time. Suffice to say, it's been a while. You're too afraid to face the outcome. Quite likely, you're a failure. It's a ****ty thing to say, but hey man - the clock is ticking...


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Viva Cuervo!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ewwww how did someone else's pube get in my mouth!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> It was a loose bolt actuall..wait, no, that's exactly what happened.


...loose bolt, rough sex...what's the difference? :lol

I feel good.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the beatings will continue until morale improves


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't believe someone parked in my spot...again! And, of course, security is no where to be found.....fantastic. What am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My day became a disaster. I took as many Klonopin as I could get my hands on, 2 mg each and I just want to pass out.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

You're gonna have to explain to me how to do an assignment like this if I'm too scared/afraid/bored to team up on it! Guess I'll rely on my BS-ing skills once again! (Practice makes perfect, I guess- and trust me- I've had a LOT of practice)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Fatima came up and talked to me after the show! Shook my hand and thanked me for all my energy dancing up front! I'm too excited to sleep now haha


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ugh..I just know that I have to hand in the stupid assignment again! But "hey, what else is new?" :b


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

dammit, I just locked my keys in my car! :fall


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*I don't give a damn about my reputation...*


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Have I eaten yet...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, after 23 years, my wisdom teeth are finally coming in. I sure as hell hope there are no problems, or I'm going to be screwed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nobody better lay a finger on my butterfinger! That's right back off!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

*E*agle-eyed *M*achete *E*nthusiasts *R*ecognize *A* *L*ittle *D*ruid *N*etworking *U*nder *T*he *S*tairs

Even druids love EMERALD NUTS!


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

"Hotober" sucks.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't remember the last time I laughed til I cried.. thank you French and Saunders!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Poontang.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm annoyed...and drowsy.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I ****ing hate spring. Everything comes back to life and drives me crazy. I hate walking around feeling helpless and at the mercy of nature. Die creatures DIE!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

What you need is some wottle seed dammpa~ Yum! it's dammpalicious! <_<


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Indeed. How could you go wrong with that?  :heart


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

starblob said:


> Indeed. How could you go wrong with that?  :heart


i dont know what that is but it sure does look good


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Roberto said:


> What you need is some wottle seed dammpa~ Yum! it's dammpalicious! <_<


oh. i still dont know what it is though


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

nubly said:


> starblob said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. How could you go wrong with that?  :heart
> ...


I hope you're joking.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If you're old enough to be my father.... I'm not interested.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*HOW MUCH MUST I LIVE THROUGH JUST TO GET AWAY?!*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm so dman cold. What happened to our endless Summer?


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Let's see if it can get more ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

My mother is a fish


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The bottom has fallen out of the bottomless pit.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've barely eaten anything since the weekend.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

my dog smells funny but I feel lazy to give him a bath...if i ever have a child i wonder if i'd treat him the same way i treat my dog....he'd be all smelly and barely leave the house


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

god im so lonely oke


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm such a loser. I was crying in the bathroom at school for no real reason. Haha, I actually had to go home because my face was red and puffy, and I couldn't compose myself. I am such a worthless, whiny little *****.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That's it, there's just no more light at the end of the tunnel. That's pretty much been confirmed now.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

So many questions that will never be answered because I'm too afraid to ask.

I think I like someone, but I don't think they like me. C'est la vie.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Too much time on my hands is a bad thing......seriously they go numb...


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

nubly said:


> Roberto said:
> 
> 
> > What you need is some wottle seed dammpa~ Yum! it's dammpalicious! <_<
> ...


*Wattle Seed Damper*

You need:
3 cups of self raising flour
1 ½ teaspoons of salt
60g of butter
2 tablespoons of roasted ground wattle seed
½ cup of milk
½ cup of water

Method:
Rub butter into the flour and salt, make a well in the centre and pur in the milk and water mixed together.

Stir until combine, knead for a few minutes. Pat into a flat ball.

Cut 2 slits in the top, brush with a little milk and bake in a preheated oven for 30 mins. Oven temp 200c.

It's a bread we make over here but without the hassle of the added yeast and junk. Roberto wrote it "Wottle seed dammpa" because that is how i pronounce it, being the ocker aussie that i am.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

8 hrs of sleep is like a magical thing.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

****! I have been granted a new job but I can't find the documentation I need to bring in to prove I'm a citizen. 

I am even more worthless than Colin Farrell.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"Stronger" by Kanye West makes me dance so hard. Love it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

baleeted like a mofo


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so bored. I hope my boss shows up with my burrito soon. mmm burrito.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The first song I heard when I got out of the office today was HEARTBREAKER by the stones. I was kickin *** dancing in my seat! I can't wait to go out tonight cuz ohm gonna dance hard!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I didn't know "diplomacy and consideration" meant you can't debate or criticise those in power. :lol 

I will take this new knowledge to full bear and strive to be a good, law-abiding servant of the state! For freedom! For Amerisparta!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

biology, biology, biology


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> The first song I heard when I got out of the office today was HEARTBREAKER by the stones. I was kickin *** dancing in my seat! I can't wait to go out tonight cuz ohm gonna dance hard!


Have a lot of fun! You deserve it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's just been a really lazy day, I've been in the bed most of it. Then I stepped outside for a minute and realized why. The weather is ugly, dark and gloomy. It must've rained, makes you want to stay in the bed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Drama llamas all abound!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My mom bought Thai sweet n' sour chicken and it's hot as hell. She said she told them "mild". Mild my ***, this **** is burning my mouth.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Fritos and chili!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't let the downs get you, *******!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When there are countless reasons to be depressed, it's hard not to be.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Hurry up and call the ****ing election you slimy bushy eye browed elitist more than equal pig asswipe. Oh Kevin Rudd may you be our next prime minister. It has to happen, surely the citizens of this country have finally had enough. Now look, if he offers to take 1 cent off the price of petrol again just remember, IT'S NOT ****ING WORTH IT you stupid ****s!!!!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Um, I had a pancake for breakfast and a protein smoovie. That was yummy.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That sounds good and thankyou so much to all the people who participated in my thread in the frustration section before it got locked for whatever reason...Anyway, it was really nice to connect with you who feel the same. How dare we have these emotions! *rolls eyes*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi, 
You're the Queen of locked and deleted threads, apparently. I admire you for expressing. (wink wink)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I was down at school today,and I almost haven't been there since school started..
Everyone was with someone,sitting studying in groups or just hanging out,while I am alone!
I'm so tired of ****ing SA!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LUNCHTIME! I'm having my usual Buffalo/bison burger with cheese, spicey mustrd, and avacado.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> Hi,
> You're the Queen of locked and deleted threads, apparently. I admire you for expressing. (wink wink)


*bows* Thankyou.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"Shoulders, Chest, Pants, Shoes..."


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"*SING LIKE YOU THINK NO ONE'S LISTENING!*"


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwww shiat, they're playing "Thunder Kiss '65"

Dancing my *** off.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

When God comes and calls me to his kingdom...I'll take all ya SOB's when I go! Wheeebleeeblaaaoh!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Rain rain go away.. at least until I get home from work so I don't have to be outside in it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My mom called from work to remind me she'll be bringing my lil' bro' and his friend here. Uuuuggggghhhhhh....


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

That friend's gotta be pretty excited.

Oh, as for this thread, ehh, I dunno. I guess I wish I was working right now instead of on the computer.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That friend won't see me, I'll be hiding.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Geez. I meant him getting excited about playing video games with your little brother.

You're so vain Ash.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Sick for the sixth time this year. What a surprise.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:cry I'm missing you, pls be here soon.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

So apparently I have a job if someone quits....


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

The threads lately have been pretty hateful. Lots of bitterness.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Atticus said:


> The threads lately have been pretty hateful. Lots of bitterness.


It must be that time of the month...I know it is for me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think it's the shortened days and cloudier weathier. I'm slightly funkified from it.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I wouldn't care if a ****ing bomb were to set off in front of me right now.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Out of the blue, I somehow am going on a date tomorrow night. This is terrible news.. :fall


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.glumbert.com/media/turkishbank


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

It's nights like these that make me really feel ripped off. It's like I had a full 15 years wiped out of my life because of something beyond my control until now. Can I trade in my life for a working model?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My feet are freakin' cold and I have no clean socks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The first cool snap of the fall and I REFUSE to turn on the heat!!!!

Let it get down to 62F/16c - I have three space heaters keeping me warm for now! Open a curtain on the sunny side of the house during the day and I am good to go!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

China should make ammunition. They certainly seem to have plenty of lead to make bullets & nobody would complain about their lead content.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

another night alone


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's currently 40 degrees... :fall My furnace has been popping on and off all night :sigh 

On the lighter side, I'm finally on the sleeves for my sweater.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Is it another day? OH NOESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG! Life sucks so much dick, it's unbelievable...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

for real


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is there like an island where all the freaks are supposed to go? I think I missed the boat.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_I need an island, somewhere to sink a stone.
I need an island, somewhere to bury you, 
Somewhere to go..._


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd like a 1-way ticket to freak island, thanks.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd love a ticket, too, except even freaks wouldn't accept me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

In an insane society, the sane must appear insane.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Mood ring, oh mood ring, oh tell me will you bring the key to unlock this mystery of girls and their emotions, play it back in slow motion, so I may understand the complex infrastructure known as the female mind.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Gorgeous avatar, keep it please.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> ...the complex infrastructure known as the female mind.


How very very true that is.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> Gorgeous avatar, keep it please.


I was just thinking the same think too, quite honestly. I do like it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Suck my kiss.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Formerly Artie said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":7bc63]Gorgeous avatar, keep it please.


I was just thinking the same think too, quite honestly. I do like it.[/quote:7bc63]

It's perfect.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

How come I'm the top page of just about every thread I post in? I certainly don't plan it that way.

That's my random thought of the day I guess.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Ashley, quit stalking me. :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

It's the other way around bro'. haha

Or maybe it's a mutual stalkership or whatever I'm sayin'....


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

We all know the girls that I am talking about. Well they are time bombs and they are ticking and the only question's when they'll blow up. And they'll blow up, we know that without a doubt. Cause they're those girls, yeah, you know those girls that let their emotions get the best of them.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> China should make ammunition. They certainly seem to have plenty of lead to make bullets & nobody would complain about their lead content.


hehe


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":f6efc]Gorgeous avatar, keep it please.


I was just thinking the same think too, quite honestly. I do like it.[/quote:f6efc]

You sound surprised.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It never occurred to me before that an enema is required before giving birth, in order to prevent an inadvertent rear delivery. "I can see the baby's head! ..no wait, that's not the baby."


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Same muscles


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, women **** themselves in the process of giving birth, as if it isn't messy enough.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well there's my new knowledge of the day.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

TMI


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn I feel lazy today....


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is the longest I've talked to her in weeks. I hope she'll trust me with more personal discussions in the future. True friendship is the most powerful healing force known.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Post deleted by Self.

I'm Damned if I do, Damned if I don't


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ruh roh


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Leave it to the DARE program to send me on a guilt trip!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why oh why did I agree to go to the party tonight?! I must get a cheap thrill out of torturing myself


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> TMI


 :lol

My lazy arse just woke up....


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Razorblade Kiss?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Your were expecting Butterfly Kisses?? She could've gone with STrange Kisses, kind of a blending of old and new, lol.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Vincenzo said:


> Razorblade Kiss?


Yes, I was listening to HIM...and I like the name.

"Strange Kisses" lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

The Mars Volta RULE! Listening to them makes me remember seeing them live, amazing show! Only criticism is too much jamming, that can get boring. It's like "Get on with the song already!"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Will you get upset if I still call you Strange?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay, i'm calling the Lai Lai and getting some damn food!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Will you get upset if I still call you Strange?


Not at all, but I might get confused now. You can call me Ashley or Ash ya' know? :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Arrrggggggggg, me vittles shop flugal horn is dead to the world. I'm hungry!!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

It codepends.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Razorblade Kiss said:


> Not at all, but I might get confused now. You can call me Ashley or Ash ya' know? :b


I'll try 

Okay, that avatar got old really fast.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have absolutely nothing to say. I remember when I could actually formulate coherent thoughts and then articulate them into sentences. Those were the days.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I hope I have some good pleasant dreams tonight. I could really use them. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to sleep, but my body does not.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So the movie finally finishes downloading and it's dubbed in Portuguese or some other equally indecipherable moonspeak. Screw this.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You stupid dumb**** goddamn mother****er!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need someone to tuck me in... and I really need to stop posting so ****ing much.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am going to be hurting in the morning


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It *is* the morning little girl!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Not much happens on this forum overnight from Saturday to Sunday.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

oops i did it again, feelin like a damm britney spears song.........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brunchtime!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

NOW OPEN WIDE AND SAY MY NAME!!!!!
SPACE LORD MOTHER! MOTHER!

I keep trying to log in as Strange Religion. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I want to crawl into a hole and die


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn its cold....


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a dream last night that I was being attacked by a blue raccoon.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_Now maybe 
I didn't mean to treat you oh so bad 
But I did it anyway _


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am so bored it hurts. Someone please come and kidnap me and take me somewhere, or something.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_I know what's good for you 
I know you're dying to 
I know what's good for you 
I bet you're dying to 
You can touch me if you want 
You can touch me if you want 
You can touch me 
You can touch me 
But you can't stop_

Shirley from Garbage sounds soooo damn sexy when she whispers that in the song "Queer"


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

it really is insanity to repeat the same damm thing over and over again and expect different results.........hopeless


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> It *is* the morning little girl!


I meant morning as in when I wake up.. so now! Actually don't feel as bad as I thought I would. Stupid party making me drink too much so I wouldn't freak out.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

A Toast! To luck!...eh, who am I kidding, WHAT luck?

To...not luck!...or even better! To POTluck!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Did someone say pot? I'm so tired I could...i could...FALL ASLEEP!


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I start school tommorow :afr :hide oke


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Awesome. At least you're actually starting. You'll get through it. I'm proud of ya'! :hug


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

My insides are boiling over. I just feel aggravated as hell.

Had a conversation with this guy and he mentions me coming over this late, I'm like "Not happening. Oh well..." Then he gets a lil' pissy over that then he mentions "You need to send me more pics of you". I said "You see my pics on myspace. I don't need to send you anything." Then I went on to say "I hate how guys say I need to send more pics. I've heard it all before..." Then he's like "You got an attitude and I don't like it." I said "Oh well, you can hang up or I can hang up, it doesn't matter." He hung up on me like I give a ****. Most guys are exactly the same, they have the same wrap, the same motives. They just all sound the same to me, heard it all before...*yawn*


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis said:


> I am so bored it hurts. Someone please come and kidnap me and take me somewhere, or something.


Offer still stands.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm severly depressed, don't know what to do. The feelings tell me it would be best if i died, and it's so hard to ignore the pain when it gnaws away at me like persistant hunger pangs.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

njodis said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I am so bored it hurts. Someone please come and kidnap me and take me somewhere, or something.
> ...


that sounds like a free vacation

Can i come?


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i discovered the word Touche....TOUCHE...its like a cool french word that people use...It also sounds really neat and its like touch but with an E at the end


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Halcyon said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > njodis said:
> ...


Well, you can come, but I'm not paying for it. :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All I've done today is sit in my chair and eat.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would probably become completely nocturnal if I didn't care about trying to get over SA. Heh.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> i discovered the word Touche....TOUCHE...its like a cool french word that people use...It also sounds really neat and its like touch but with an E at the end


Not sure if you're serious or not... but the know-it-all inside me is screaming. The word is touché, pronounced "too sháy".

I know, I'm annoying.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Libby, I'm elevating your board status to "Gem", lol. You're acid wit is great.

I smell, I've gone two days w/o a shower and many miles of jogging. I am DETERMINED to shower before lunch.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

My cats freak me out when they go on sudden rampages through my house, especially when it's really quiet in here :um


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Haha, no kidding. Lay off the catnip, boys.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Haha, no kidding. Lay off the catnip, boys.


 :lol Nah, they do that all on their own, drug free :um :fall :troll The bad part is when they brush past me when I don't know that they're in the same room with me... :eek It's really bad when all 3 get into the act :mum


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

They're high on life.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I would like to apologize to you. I've been selfish and self seeking in my offers of friendship. I do love you and care about you and want to put what's best for you first. I hope you'll give more chances to listen to you and gain your trust. And not be so f'ing serious.

EDITED OUT GOOFY LEFTOVER ROMANTIC POETIC FLOURISH


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> > i discovered the word Touche....TOUCHE...its like a cool french word that people use...It also sounds really neat and its like touch but with an E at the end
> ...


touchE!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm heading to the shower right now to wash the filth of this world off me, off me, off me!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I wonder what I weigh right now...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

A friend in need's a friend indeed, a friend who bleeds is better.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

_One more day to regret..._


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Broke my headphones, because I am unable to handle valuable things without accidentally destroying them.

I guess I can fix them with hot glue, and it wouldn't be noticeable, but geez that's annoying.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

This dude on myspace says "Are we still on for tomorrow?"
I never made plans with him tomorrow, crazy ***...


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

njodis said:


> Broke my headphones, because I am unable to handle valuable things without accidentally destroying them.
> 
> I guess I can fix them with hot glue, and it wouldn't be noticeable, but geez that's annoying.


I know the feeling...except my headphones have a wire problem, so no fixy uppy for me!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

That has simply made my day. opcorn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Today was one of the worst days ever. I should be proud I survived it..


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I've already blamed everything ELSE in the world (and public schools twice)...I guess I can chalk this one up to fate.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

day 1 at school, 30 pages of questions and memorization. Starting this from being years out of school.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Those pink and white Maple Leaf jerseys really are hideous.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

If i were to get shot in the chest region in public and people rushed to help me i think i would have a fear of showing my belly region to people....as much as the bullet in my chest would hurt i think i would feel a great deal of shame if someone came and SAID LETS SEE THE WOUND I'll help i'm a doctor...i would be like **** OFF I don't want to show my belly here with all these people around...

...and then die


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb she made it into a shirt!!! I'm so buying it and wearing it everyday! http://nataliedee.com/gallery-quitter.php


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

mserychic said:


> omb she made it into a shirt!!! I'm so buying it and wearing it everyday! http://nataliedee.com/gallery-quitter.php


I think i want one


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The banning really needs to stop.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm sick, I'm grumpy, I"m weepy. I hate being sick. Sinuses or deydration, who knows? When I'm sick it's just like being depressed, I HATE IT.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I couldn't agree more with Libby. It's becoming a little bit ridiculous now.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... elines.php


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes yes, that's all well and good, except no guidelines were broken.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

****! why do I seek approval from the ones who despise me the most? I must stop!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so useless... haha, it's unbelievable.

I think I would be better off just going to jail for life, because at least that way I'm not going to become homeless and starve to death when my parents eventually die.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

damn it.. they wasted all the good cheese on the guests.. :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Formerly Artie said:


> Yes yes, that's all well and good, except no guidelines were broken.


Yes they were.



> Personal Attacks
> Personal attacks on any member of this community will not be tolerated. Any post, which is judged by the moderators to be defamatory, degrading, threatening, humiliating, insulting or hurtful in any way to another member of the community, will be edited or deleted at the moderators' discretion.
> 
> Posting Images
> ...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, ok, but without me getting into the specifics of the cases involved, I personally don't think any guidelines were broken.

I'll lose the argument by default anyway. :um

Getting back though, my random thought for today is, I really really need to get out more.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Interestingly, "Kiefer Sutherland's pants dropping" produced a staggering 81,700 results on Google.com.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

My computer has been hacked by someone I know personally, so there is a pretty significant chance that something horribly inappropriate will be posted under this account tonight. So like, don't be offended.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

7 weeks of boring biology class, everyday all day. The most exciting thing in the book is a medical scramble. Yay I get expand my vocabulary with 1000's of useless words. BORRRRING


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't believe this woman wrote that my writing skills are "poor-average" as opposed to "excellent" or even "good." I'll have her know that I have mad skillz at teh grammer and sentance furmation and punctation and and dont make no arrows in speling.

Right... she can't even spell "separate," so she should get off of her high horse. She apparently expects me to sprout a gigantic beard and recite the entire socratic dialog backwards from memory, in Mandarin Chinese. Since I am incapable of this, she finds it wholly necessary to give me a D on an essay. I want to fart directly into her tea. Who the hell brings a tea cup to lecture, anyway? She brings it so that she may drink her lemon twisted chai green tea latte with herbal remedies and ginseng whilst meditating during class. What a stupid woman.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Criss Angel really annoys me.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a huge Criss Angel fan. Mindfreak is really the only show that I consistently watch on TV. People who get jealous because they can't do what Criss does annoys me. :b

He's also one of the best people at being interviewed on talk shows.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I just dislike that most of it is fake. Lots of camera tricks and hired actors. Meh.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

and his name is really annoying :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep - it's CHRIS, not CRISS. That's KRAYZEEEEEEEE. :lol

He does well on interviews because he hypnotizes the interviewer and then replaces himself with a clone. :haha

Seriously, the man scares me - floating down the side of a high-rise motel.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

My heads going to explode.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

sincere or playa?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

definetly sincere


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

bleh


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ooo this mild caffeine high is nice :cup


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sonya99 said:


> ooo this mild caffeine high is nice :cup


Hey, that sounds like an idea.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Some guy thought I touched him today, so he went, "Ewww!" when he looked back and saw me. Hah, don't flatter yourself, douchebag; there's no one I'm acquainted with that I feel inclined to touch, and I most certainly would not touch a stranger. In reality, some guy (that he probably knew) grabbed him, and he just didn't notice. I hate obnoxious people. This was clearly a man who should thank his lucky stars that this country does not have a manditory Eugenics program in place, as he would have been aborted at conception.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:cry :rain just when i thought id reached the bottom, i fall again


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i wonder if giving myself a different haircut could give the illusion that might head isn't as large as it really is or maybe i'll just make it worse...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Grow bangs. It works for Rihanna.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

njodis said:


> Grow bangs. It works for Rihanna.


lol

she is pretty tho, big forehead or not


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This website is relevant to my interests:
http://www.handlebarclub.co.uk/
"Michael Tierney" is my hero. I wish I could pull of a monocle with such dignity. 
Hah, they have a forum.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^What a kick. "Mikey Cold Cuts", lol.

I can't sleep and I can't tell you why.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Drella said:


> This website is relevant to my interests:
> http://www.handlebarclub.co.uk/


I prefer a pencil-thin mustache:


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I am conflicted - do i watch so you think you can dance OR do i go for a walk ? Only time will tell. I'm just so excited about the new partnering situation. Oh oodely doodely.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Love the mute button.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a huge break down this morning and I just looked in the mirror to see if my face was still red and something is seriously wrong. It's scaring me...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

:squeeze Hope you are feeling better


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

When the night falls you wonder if you shouldn't find someplace to run and hide, escape the pain, but hiding's such a lonely thing to do.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

bio test number 2 achieved.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This is the part where I trust. This is the part where I listen for the next offer, and don't miss out on the next opportunity. I will take it! I won't turn it down. I will listen for her to invite me to take the next step. And I will not back down and huddle. I will rush.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish I were a keyboard. Then I'd have an escape button.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why do i have such a high tolerance to drugs and alcohol? 10 shots wont even get me drunk


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I should do it tonight, but I don't wanna...
Tomorrow? Aaaalrighty then.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

416girl said:


> I should do it tonight, but I don't wanna...
> Tomorrow? Aaaalrighty then.


procrastination wins every time


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Noca said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > I should do it tonight, but I don't wanna...
> ...


You got that right! :yes

Oh, and :hug btw


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

I went out for dinner tonight and there was so much food....i felt guilty not eating it, i wish there was some technology that would take the food you didn't eat and give it to the homeless or people who need it like say there was a homeless guy 2 miles away from a resteraunt and somebody doesn't touch their spaghetti that sphagetti would suddenly appear in this homeless and hungry persons hands...

I don't know how that would work...it would be awesome tho


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

The moon is awesome tonight!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

What we don't know we don't know.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I knew not what my life is for....


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They told us we were supposed to get an inch of rain tonight (22.5mm).
What happens?

We get 0.15 inches (3.75mm) - thanks a lot DROUGHT :wife!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Still not tired...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's a good thing I'm not attending that Gala I was supposed to go to, because the invite says dress or skirt, neither of which I own. 

I really want to see 30 days of night, but not alone :hide


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IM soo fyc jed up cause of cough syrup. DONT DO DRUGSSS PPL


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If my iPod freezes again, I'm going to put it in the microwave.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Will my head ever stop hurting?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa I need sudafed. I can barely stand up


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hell yeah, the new Seether album is out.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

If they've decided to release a two-disc special edition this early, I guess I should get it.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Dude, falling asleep on my arm and making IT fall asleep...it'd be more ironic if it weren't so tingly.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I slightly overcooked the chicken.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know what I'm going to do. Hah, something tells me that something relatively ****ed up is about to go down. Things like this only happen to me, I swear.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

An electromagnetic surprise.
A feint to stay level. 
Still here.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Why the hell am I getting depressed every night.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i want to grow a beard


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Holy crap, that scared me! :lol I had no idea it was one of those, uhh, stare intently at the screen looking for the ghost not realizing one is going to suddenly pop up in my face screaming things.. :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought a six pack today and didn't get carded! Wow. I must look like I'm over 21 for once in my life!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I apparently have some kind of mutation which makes my hair grow 5x faster than a normal human.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Of the two stations I listen to on the radio, Dr. Laura is on one of them right now, and play-by-play high school football is on the other... Blahh to both.

Btw njodis, cute avatar. Normally, I don't care for overly cute things, but that one's pretty cool. I like it better than the angry Bert one.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

that song reminds me....


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if the butterfly remembers being a caterpillar??


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i lost my best friend last night


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

what a fool i've been. bought candles, and all this smell good stuff just silly stuff to prepare for what was to be some magical night and fantasized all day about you coming over. it was like a natural high for a little while. you never showed. i feel stupid. i went from feeling so desired to completely undesirable. whats wrong with me? why not me?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Screw her, she's not worth it. And someone else will love you for hoo U R.

My random thought.

I want it, I want it
D'ya want it, D'ya want it

I love it, I love it
D'ya love it, D'ya love it

What a great romantic song.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, lesson learned. Never be kind to people, because they will not do the same in return.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope I haven't screwed it up. *worries*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

i ended it, took everything in me, but a done deal.........


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

can anyone sneeze and while sneezing sound out the words blessss youuu...

i can


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

What's with this connection? I keep going in and out of range...
The signal strength says 'low' not '_very_ low'. ****


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I would kill for a good nights sleep. The last two days have been terrible. I feel like I'm out of it!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd say probably not, we only know what we have become, or what we exist as...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sweet Jesus no more conversations today!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Time to sleep... and dream of the Love Shack.

The Love Shack is a little old place where we can get togetherrrrrrrr
Love Shack bay-beee (Love Shack bay-beeeee)


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

ok feel empowered today...........wanna keep this feeling going........


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I just saw modern pictures of Kate Pierson.

I think she's borderline doable.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

Hmm....80 degrees today, huh? I have to go outside!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm going in for training at my new job today!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

These chips have way too much garlic. Very upsetting to the stomach when it's the first meal of the day.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Everything's gonna be alright... rockabye, rockabye


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

remember the good times that we had
let them slip away from us when things go bad
clearly i first saw you smiling in the sun
feel your warmth upon me i wanna be the one


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Don't want to go to my mums ahh!


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

my dream is to build a underground lair in my house that has an elevator and a cool room with a bed built into the wall like they have in the future and a swimming pool all underground...and a beach


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

wow, cant believe i did it. i told my story in front of 40 people..........


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

TomB said:


> wow, cant believe i did it. i told my story in front of 40 people..........


way to go!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I hate pimples! ****ing parasites all over my face ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So my brother brings home some kind of red pepper, and tells me that it's supposed to be the "hottest pepper in the world" or some crap like that (believe it was a Habanero of some type). 

Ok, it could be the fact that I'm a wimp, but it was ridiculous. Felt like my entire mouth was on fire, and when I spit it out, my lips and tongue were burning for a good 15 minutes later. 

He tried to dare me to snort the seeds, but I decided that I would rather not die.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

what is this a jackass shoot?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Cats are funny creatures... I got a new TV and of course, the box was their major interest. I had it sitting up on top of a table to keep it out of the way while we were getting the TV hooked up... while it was up on the table, my most adventurous female was trying her best to see inside it and possibly jump into it. The moment I put the box down on the floor (for their safety and my piece of mind...), they didn't bother with it other than sniffing it :stu :troll


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

invisibility said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> > What we don't know we don't know.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Mother Goose said:


> Little Boy Blue, come blow your horn.
> The sheep's in the meadow, the cow's in the corn.
> Where is the boy that looks after the sheep?
> "He's under the haycock, fast asleep."
> ...


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

i'm gonna try meditating again and keep trying for a month, see if it really works........


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

everybody keeps saying, when you stop looking is when he will come into ur life.........how do u stop looking is what I really need to know? ewe.........


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I hate these f*ckin automated answering services these companys have now. I don't wanna talk to a computer, i wanna talk to the person. Then they leave you on hold for hours it seems. 

God, its soo annoying. I almost threw my phone across the room :mum :mum


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Jeez,I'm tired of living in this place.. :mum 
Everything seems to fall a part or don't work.Today the washing machine wouldn't work as it should.. :sigh 
I really hope that I find something else after christmas...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i lost a part of me


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think I may be retarded. 
I've been experiencing some cerebral difficulties that don't appear to be temporary.

No need to stand by.

Apologies to those with loved ones truly living with developmental disabilities


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Roger, over and out. lol.

I'm so brain dead I forgot what I was going to post. uuuuuuuuuuh, yeah.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am cursed.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I am cursed.


Really?, you too?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

flames to dust
lovers to friends
why do all good things come to an end?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

What ever happened to that guy?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

mutha flipping allergies


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

why are famous people famous in the first place...attention? Our attention we give them?? with the internet growing and less people watching TV the common celebrity will be no more...and same with music...those popular people and popular music groups will no longer be determined by the large companies on what they think we want to see but actually what we want to see and watch will determine the _celebrity_ Daxflame, winecone anyone?

and why do i care why famous people are famous...random thought...wondering why we look up to certain people and place them on these pedestals ...giving certain people more time of day or listening to certain people just on a certain basis of WHO THEY ARE but we don't really know who they are its just like who they are based on how society looks at them but if nobody looked it would be that person you pass by everyday


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just spent an hour writing an email to my teacher. I'm sure she can tell I'm totally in love with her


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> _If you wish to live and thrive, let a spider run alive._


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

FreeSoul said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I am cursed.
> ...


Yes. Is there a club?


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

damm wish it would stop raining, second day not able to walk. if fat is a feeling,t hen i am feeling fat........


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's one of those days.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

when we miss somebody as soon as we see them again or come in contact with them that feeling goes away and the more time we spend with them its like we want to get away to get space and when we get away we miss them again...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Blah blah ****ing blah


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I <3 you burrito.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Would someone be really nice and just kill me? Seriously. If one more ****ed up thing happens today, my head will explode in a Scanners-like grotesqueness.

A strangle hold would be preferable. Thank you.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

shes not happy with her husband. why does that make me happy?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

when we are older you'll understand when i say "no, i dont think life is quite that simple"


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dsf df


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh immobilizing pain, I laugh in your face! :lol You feel so good to me. I find you to be a very ticklish sensation. it's almost erotic even +_+


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Just close your eyes and I’ll kiss you like there’s no tomorrow. If I don’t make your heart skip a beat then hate me. If I don’t make you feel anything then it’s me. 

I just want you to feel beautiful for once in your life.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

constantly telling myself being alone does not have to equal being lonely..........over and over again until I believe it and feel it.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I cannot beat my mental illni, I can only hope to contain them.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

feel pretty today, oh so pretty.........


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why is David Duchovny doing dog food commercials?

I like how my lack of anything resembling a social life allows me the time to reflect upon the voices of B-list celebrities in commercial voice-overs. 

I am a worthless human being. Worthless!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

do you feel me? nein....this is mein teil...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

oh lordie


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

i need a sign, some kind of sign God.
nothing life threatening though.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't take cold showers thank you. I'd rather stay home till the water situation is rectified.

Edit: Which should be today btw, not next week. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

running at 5% capacity and doing better off then most still.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

we all know what cholecystojejunumostomy means...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Please kill me now.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I shouldn't have had that gigantic cup of coffee this morning. I've peed three times already. Once an hour. Too much information? Not yet.
I work at a Goodwill tutoring program, so -due to the copious amount of coffee- I desperately had to go as soon as I got there. The entire place already smells like urine, so you can only imagine what the bathroom smelled like. So, I get in and it's a complete disaster in there. Imagine what it would be like if Jared the Subway sandwich guy (pre-gastric bypass) collapsed into himself and then exploded all over the place.
I had to complete olympic style gymnastic moves just to hover over the toilet. I think I actually levitated at some point. 
So, I've got one hand holding desperately on to my pants to keep them from rubbing against... well, _anything_, and the other hand is coated with toilet paper and holding for dear life onto the broken door latch. 
I get out, and immediately turn the water to full blast on a scolding 200 degrees fahrenheit. The water, of course, splashes all over the crotch of my pants, imitating the very act I was trying to avoid performing. So, I'm standing at the sink crushing the crotch of my pants with a paper towel, praying that no one walks in, because I am, in essence, holding my crotch in the bathroom. Jesus. 
Now I've given too much information.

My life is ridiculous.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't have anything to say anymore. :rain


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmmm...her bananas in rice cereal tasted much better than with the applesauce.. :troll


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I cried during therapy again today. Hee hee!


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mehitabel said:


> I cried during therapy again today. Hee hee!


 :hug its good to let it out


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I finally found a job :fall


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Sometime between August and October, I grew up.

I'm so cool now.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I finally found a job :fall


Congrats! :boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

what the **** is the point?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

GraceLikeRain said:


> I finally found a job :fall


Congratulations. 

I know how much of a relief that is. I just finally got a job on Sunday! Hope that goes well for you. :yes


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i really shouldn't have eaten that whole burger... =x bed now.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

honestly, there is no point.....


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

invisibility said:


> if there's no point, then we can't have a line.


wise


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Time to make this exam BEG for mercy!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Noca changed his avatar and I don't know what to do.

Quick Reply needs to return.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

some days I pray someone will blow me away
make it quick but let it burn so I can feel my life fade


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Need to finish homework.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Run and hide...Daddy's home. lol. Sat nite live skit.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NO HOMEWORK OR STUDYING !! TGIF!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Friday night. Chocolate cake. Vanilla ice cream. SAS & the net. This is how I party.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well great. My anxiety has gotten so bad I can't even make it through a show.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Now I'm loaded on chocolate frosting :teeth


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I decided not to be a girl anymore.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You know, that surgery is quite costly.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I want to add an electric motor to my car so I don't have to deal with gasoline most of the year. I still need to have the normal engine if I need to travel more than 30 miles though.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll stay right here...


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I have such a headache. I don't get what part of evolution made it so when one is dehydrated they feel like someone is grinding a blunt object into their eye.

This is what makes me feel for people in loser countries with famine, etc. I never really thought about it, but on top of everything else they must have pounding headaches all the time. So must animals in times of drought.

Why the **** did evolution produce headaches in response to dehydration? is the main bullet point to take away from this seminar, I guess


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Time to get ready for the party.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

What are some fun things to do with disclosing tablets?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

When someone enters a store just to purchase Unisom, a pack of coat hangers, and a car air freshener, it is probably not a good sign of where the evening is headed.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I really wish my sister wasn't home


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Although I like my coworkers, I get dramatically more work done when they're not about...



Drella said:


> When someone enters a store just to purchase Unisom, a pack of coat hangers, and a car air freshener, it is probably not a good sign of where the evening is headed.


I must be missing something. This comment reminds me of when I go in and pick up two really random items and wonder if the checkers think it's odd.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Soon I shall be cuddling more and posting less...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

ericj said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > When someone enters a store just to purchase Unisom, a pack of coat hangers, and a car air freshener, it is probably not a good sign of where the evening is headed.
> ...


:lol I sometimes wonder what the cashiers think when I buy random items.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

GraceLikeRain said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > Drella said:
> ...


Some items seem totally incompatible in the same small purchase, too. Logically, you must have a reason for buying them, but in context it seems so strange.

Another random thought:
I hate being a male; people don't like guys like me, but especially females. :rain


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Females are overrated.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Females are overrated.


Males are, too.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I liked it better when I couldn't remember my nightmares.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I was hoping it wouldn't come down to this, but....I may have to start drinking coffee.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the only people that are overrated are celebrities who have little talent, morally vacuous, and constantly in the spotlight.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

it is way too early to be up ..but, i got 'tired' of sleeping o_o


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel like this is the last train home.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am so sore


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Well I made the mistake of not using my ambien last night.

I think I managed only like... 3 hours of solid sleep. I keep waking up... I still got up at 9 but felt like crap. 

Guess I better get the prescription refilled.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually I have another random thought...

Did daylight savings time start already?
I just noticed my computer is off by an hour now... Usually the paper will mention it, but I didn't anything in it...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

This year, Daylight Saving Time ends 2 a.m. the first Sunday in November, instead of the last Sunday in October due to the U.S. Energy Policy Act of 2005.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Why do we even have normal time when we're only on it for a few months out of the year?

Better yet, why don't we just shift constantly over the year so our day hours are reasonable? It's the natural way we would operate if we didn't have clocks.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You should run for president.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't think I'm going anywhere today. I'm still sleepy...
*yaaaaaawn*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want a new family. Where do I trade in mine?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ha


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

i'm kind of bored...


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

ericj said:


> Why do we even have normal time when we're only on it for a few months out of the year?
> 
> Better yet, why don't we just shift constantly over the year so our day hours are reasonable? It's the natural way we would operate if we didn't have clocks.


My computer time was wrong. I still like Arizona where they don't have daylight saving time. The only problem with it is that everyone else still changes, and it messes up TV schedules.

The other problem is that the sun comes up at 5am and sets at 7-8pm in the summer. They need to change it one time to make it 6am-9pm at the end of June.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

If the damn Earth wasn't tilted on its axis, then we wouldn't even have Daylight Savings.

Personally, I just wish the Earth turned a little slower so we'd have 25 hours in a day instead of 24, since I always seem to fall asleep later and later each day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey - we don't change until next week, thanks a new tryout law in the USA. We have an extra month of DST.

In the States, don't forget, we change our clocks three weeks early again next March! We don't have to deal with the daylight problems as much 

Speaking of daylight - it's sunny - I need to mow the lawn before the frost kicks in. It's already two weeks late!

*and this is my 19,900th post! :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Hey - we don't change until next week, thanks a new tryout law in the USA. We have an extra month of DST.
> 
> In the States, don't forget, we change our clocks three weeks early again next March! We don't have to deal with the daylight problems as much
> 
> ...


how do you post so much and find time to work a full time job? Whats your secret?


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

sometimes i don't think i have social anxiety at all...

instead i have the power like a witch or something that just wards off people from the area i'm in
_
True story:_ i was sleeping earlier and I wake up to singing...people are singing in the house i'm at...my family is over with their friends and people they met at church (I don't go to church) ...so i wake to karaoke singing...my dog beside me on the bed and he gives me one of those faces like yeah ...wtf

So i get up out of bed, i head downstairs into the kitchen with my dog and let my dog outside for him to do his thing...he does his thing and then i let him in and pick something out to eat and lo and behold once people know i'm awake they shuffle out the door one by one...

Do i smell, maybe i have a secret odor that only others can smell because we love our own smell but others might not...

Ok forget the witch story i have a weird smell its not super powers


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just burned the skin off two fingers dying my hair


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wanna be the minority!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I have to start waking up early again...I wish I could work 3rd shift.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i gotta wake up at 6:30 am, somehow I manage.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to be up by 7:15


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel nervous about that.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I wish I could work a later shift, too. Daytime hours are killer.

Random on-my-mind:
There is a possibility that I'll be moving to downtown San Diego soon. Probably going to check out some condos in the not-too-distant future...


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

milky way, universe....


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> _True story:_ i was sleeping earlier and I wake up to singing...people are singing in the house i'm at...my family is over with their friends and people they met at church (I don't go to church) ...so i wake to karaoke singing...my dog beside me on the bed and he gives me one of those faces like yeah ...wtf


Are we to assume that every story you don't begin with _True story:_ is false?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Another random thought:

Libby is more logical than she believes she is.

:yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Only when there is possibility for being a smartass.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Uh Oh!

:duck


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

i miss my UK boy (Ross)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

So now I get tired after a night of insomnia, sigh.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Apparently you can send yourself private messages.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

njodis said:


> Apparently you can send yourself private messages.


I wonder if that's for the loneliest or most narcissistic.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It's only 12pm and I'm already stressed.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I hate going to the doctor.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The homework is due by midnight, jump on it!


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Are we to assume that every story you don't begin with _True story:_ is false?


a true story about a real story about a fake story about a story...a story...a story....story....story...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not sure how this will translate well with our profanity filter but:

The difference between a fair tale and a sea store is this:
A fairy tale begins with, "Once upon a time..."
A sea story starts with, "This is a no-****ter..."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

'Cause I'm cold as fire baby, hot as ice
If you've ever been to heaven, this is twice as nice
I'm cold as fire baby, hot as ice
If you've ever been to heaven, this is twice as nice


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

gotta luv doctors appts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went to work early today, and left earlier! :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Perhaps if I wasn't so annoying I wouldn't be ignored so much


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know if I am going to end up liking my job.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anybody seen LIR around lately?

Only Kidding! :b


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Perhaps if I wasn't so annoying I wouldn't be ignored so much


 :hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

will you be the one ill always know?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Now I remember why I shouldn't stay home.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Winnitude! :boogie 


Now, if something else would go right in my life.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

2 more days


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

If...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Storms! Rain and thunder and lightening... oh me oh my...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

my inner nerd is stirring...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> Has anybody seen LIR around lately?
> 
> Only Kidding! :b














Halcyon said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if I wasn't so annoying I wouldn't be ignored so much
> ...


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

It keeps getting chilly in my house.

I don't like winter. I want my warm days to come back.


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

People are hard to please.. unfortunately, I have to keep trying to come up with things to say to get ppl to talk to me, online


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

insomnia sucks!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I want to ask everyone a million questions...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I could use a cuddle partner right now


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

worst. billing. software. ever.

i hope the doctors end up losing millions in revenue for choosing this software without consulting with everyone else


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i mean what kind of freaking billing software does not give you accuarte financial reports?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

and this damn computer programmers for the software just plain suck. you guys fix a problem, which causes a problem elsewhere and a few weeks down the road, the original problem comes back.

&$&%*$&!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

and how in the heck did i get roped into this. i mean i dont hold a management position so why am i doing their job. why cant i work with coworkers who take the initiative in things that need to be done. why do they always expect me to do it for them. freaking lazy pussbags sons of a bistches


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I had no idea you were that screwed up. He couldn't find his way out of a shiitee relationship if there was a bag of poop sitting open at the door.


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

met someone, spent 5 hours just talking on phone. everything seems unbelievably perfect then tells me has fatal disease. trying to stay openminded, but not sure could handle it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I could use a cuddle partner right now


Ditto Lib.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

One more day until The Great Pumpkin arrives.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish i had a jedi robe


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm a loner, but I'm never alone.
Every night I get one step closer to the danger zone.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

weeeeeee earthquakes are fun!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

This job is so tiring. I come home and fall asleep right away.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dfsdf


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Earthquake~ We don't really feel many here. I remember the 89 earthquake. Water was splashing out the side of the pool in our apartment complex like an ocean wave upon a shore and these two little kids were running back and forth in it. Looked like fun.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> > I could use a cuddle partner right now
> 
> 
> Ditto Lib.


Feel free to come by.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I could go for some cuddling, too. Only that comes at least four times a day.

Random: Even when on silent, I wake up before the phone and watch it go off.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

invisibility said:


> *Claudia Wilson Gator:* You don't know how ****ing stupid I am.
> *Jim Kurring:* It's okay.
> *Claudia Wilson Gator:* You don't know how *crazy* I am.
> *Jim Kurring:* It's okay.
> ...


I love that movie.
P.T. Anderson rules.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't decide what to do tonight... stay in my room with the lights off to avoid the trick-or-treaters that come to my door even though I don't have the porch light on, go out and wander through stores from 7-10 or take a few bags of clothes that I want to donate to the laundromat and stay there for a few hours.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theres more damn drama at work today than an episode of sex in the city


----------



## TomB (Nov 5, 2006)

just gonna go for it. damm i need a reiki session.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

adf adf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

invisibility said:


> You had me at hello.


 :kiss


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Am I dead yet?


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My son left for boot camp today


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

operation trick or treater avoidance to commence T minus 8 or so hours in process.

i feel better admitting this.

this is my 1000th post :hide


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

adfdf


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:spam


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Am I dead yet?


 :spit :lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

do men knit?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nesteroff said:


> do men knit?


no


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mom you dont know what it means to sacrifice. You just wanna believe that your always right. Guess your right and Im wrong, you can be right here all alone.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorrow drips into your heart through a pinhole, just like a faucet that leaks and there is comfort in the sound.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

A girl who can eat a banana in one bite is a friend indeed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You get what you believe you deserve in life.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I have never understood the concept of getting drunk or high on holidays. It just seems like a waste of a perfectly good time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hurricane-nut said:


> I have never understood the concept of getting drunk or high on holidays. It just seems like a waste of a perfectly good time.


HEY! Stop talking about me!! :mum

just kiddin :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

can we still say damn on these forums?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh sweet jesus.. my pic is in the newspaper.. and customers keep coming by and calling to say hey I saw you :fall :fall :fall


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nubly said:


> can we still say damn on these forums?


You could always go to your control panel and turn off the swear filter. Then, you'd be able to read all of the filthy words you would like.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

It would be funny if when posting an actual asterix on here, it would turn into a random curse word.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:spam


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Consciousness is so damn painful.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I had to close down everything. I had to close down my mind.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I am officially addicted to this board.
I must find somewhere to study that doesn't have wireless.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

TreeFrog said:


> I am officially addicted to this board.
> I must find somewhere to study that doesn't have wireless.


Too late. We own you now :yes


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow... I actually feel good right now :um


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

homework!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > can we still say * on these forums?
> ...


 :con


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't get why this woman thinks I'm somehow _obligated_ to copy all 80 or so pages of my work for her to keep. I'm not going to have each page professionally glazed onto a plate, so I think I can somehow compose myself and let her keep the original. She's just trying to be a mild inconvenience.



nubly said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


User Control Panel (at the top of the board) > Board Preferences (should be listed on the left side)> Edit Display Options, then click "No" for the "Enable word censoring" option.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

awesome thanks drella. lets see if this ****ing **** works

edit: yep it works


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Death is preferable to life. Please kill me, please.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

****.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wow im sleepy, wonder whats causing it...


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I wish I had some friends


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Politeness isn't all it's cracked up to be, apparently. Unfortunately I seem to be afflicted with a terminal case of it.

Maybe I need alcohol....


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I have my swear filter turned on just because I like to know what gets filtered and what doesn't, in addition to amusing myself by trying to guess the what the swear words are. For example,



nubly said:


> lets see if this @#%$ @#%$ works


Yep, I think I can pretty much figure that one out.. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh geez... it's going to be winter before I know it.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Fiera said:


> I wish I had some friends


I'll be your friend if you want

but i'm kinda weird and awkward but yeah we are now officially friends wohoooo


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha, man I love watching random voyeuristic videos on comedy sites. I just saw one of a woman peeing in the streets. She was leaning on a parked car and even brought her own toilet paper. It was the biggest "_LOL_" I've had in, like, 2.5 months. [I like making approximations.]


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfg arg


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Going on the train tomorrow to head home. I'll miss the hurricane season. I won't miss having to ride coach and sit next to a stranger. Hopefully they're not talkative!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I got seasons 1-5 of Curb Your Enthusiasm. This makes me a happy man.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

nesteroff said:


> do men knit?


Yep, they do...

http://www.menknit.net/history.html


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Life is dull without electricity.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I need some cookie dough---STAT!~


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> _they call me fred flintstone cause i make the bedrock_


:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel blah.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

w00t! Going to go look at a possible new place to live next week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

People are just stupid and selfish.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone else's cats lick their hair after they take a shower?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Does anyone else's cats lick their hair after they take a shower?


Yes, mine does.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I want a cat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want a shower 

my sister has been in there for the past 30 minutes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate people. All people.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man whiney people annoy me so much


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Random thought: So, this is my weekend...which project that I've been putting off should I tackle?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I decided I'm no longer going to attempt to be a nice person (not that I was all that good at it anyway). From now on, everyone may go to hell.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The house is full of family. HIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't care if I get rejected anymore


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The house is full of family talking politics. HIDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Nothing says "Obey me!" like a bloody head on a fencepost!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My head is hurting from tiredness...

I guess I better turn in now.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG STEWIE KILLES LOIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I remembered to set my own clock back, but after I went to work -I closed the store I work in (at the mall) one hour early because I forgot to change the store's clock!! :rofl 

Why am I not worried? Because I found out last week OTDL that I am being replaced because I am making too much and they want someone who will work at minimum wage! (Been there since 1997.) So %$#@ 'em.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

TreeFrog said:


> Why am I not worried? Because I found out last week OTDL that I am being replaced because I am making too much and they want someone who will work at minimum wage! (Been there since 1997.) So %$#@ 'em.


That is severely messed up.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

ericj said:


> That is severely messed up.


I know it. Thanks for the like-minded thought. My plan is to move on to bigger and better things. But I am scared %$#@less of interviewing. :afr


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

TreeFrog said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > That is severely messed up.
> ...


If I can help it, I will never change jobs again, even if I could make a lot more, because I never want to interview ever again. It's absolutely horrible. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

I will eat carrots


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

D*mn, i don't feel like going to work :time ar :door


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Loose Women is stupid.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I like how I just had to drink 4 beers in order to show up for the first proper day of my new job when all I'll be doing is greeting customers and bagging Christmas presents for them. I am ****ing melanoma on the face of humanity.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno about this Paxil.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

416girl said:


> I'm gonna need a new winter coat - which means I'll have to go shopping for a new winter coat - and I hate shopping for new winter anythings.
> ****.


I hate it too. I had to get a new jacket and coat recently. It was awful, like passing a kidney stone.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

4 and counting


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

People don't know how to drive. Did no one ever teach them what an all-way stop is? Idiots.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well I'm happy. I just bought the 6-dvd boxset of My So-Called Life. I didn't realize it had been re-released.

It still reigns as THE best television series ever. 
I mean, _IMHO_...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

damn i dont feel like going to school


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I had the pleasure of meeting Thunder today.  He is a very very cool guy! :nw

However, I talked so much, he could barely get a word in. :hide


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting Thunder today.  He is a very very cool guy! :nw
> 
> However, I talked so much, he could barely get a word in. :hide


*GASP* :fall

That makes you like... _immortal_ now, right??

:nw


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

...


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

FYI: Dropping food in the floor of the car is not a 3 second rule but a 3 minute rule.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i am thinking of apples, green apples, i want one

i am now standing up, i must find green apples

I have found ones in the kitchen

i have found a green apple, success

i am now eating a green apples

this is nice, i like the taste of this green apples

happy, i am happy now


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My day can be summed up by the following:




Yeah, I think that about covers it.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Some people are so stupid that they build huge 20-story concrete/steel/glass monuments to their stupidity.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My psych is pure evil and must be destroyed for the sake of humanity.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love my bf!  :mushy


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have to go back to work now.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

mserychic said:


> My psych is pure evil and must be destroyed for the sake of humanity.


((((((((((((((((((Kori)))))))))))))))) You need a new doctor :squeeze


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> I love my bf!  :mushy


((((((((((((Noca)))))))))))))) I'm happy for you :squeeze


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

I WANT TO SAY SWEAR WORDS!!!!!! lots of them, in real life.....LIKE THE F WORD AND THE S WORD AND THE B WORD

I'm not even sure why I want to say them but I just DO

F !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

5pm and it's starting to get dark.

I give that a big ol' "MEH."


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Why are they playing Christmas music already?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I think my tea pot has gotten more action in the past few days than it has the last few years :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

you are everything you know and beyond what you dont


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Uh oh... I think I may be addicted.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Seeing a shrink at university today should be fun. Things are already not looking too bright from my introduction yesterday.

*Him:* From what you're saying, it would appear that you have some problems with self esteem.

*Me:* Well, I try not to think of it that way, and that's not necessarily what I'm looking to fix. I mean, self esteem is the product of accomplishment, and it's only in today's politically correct, everyone-gets-a-trophy environment that a lack of self esteem is seen as somehow pathological.

*Him:* Well, I see what you're getting at, but I have to say I definitely disagree with what you're saying.

*Me:* Why? Like, what I said sounds like an extreme view, but that's only because of the way I phrased it and because you never really hear people talk about things like this. I'm sure a lot of people hold similar views but just don't articulate them.

*Him:* Heh...okaayyy. Well, that's a possibility but if you consider yourself unworthy of self esteem, you're definitely being much too hard on yourself.

*Me:* But how do you know? I'm not trying to be difficult here, it's just that I don't agree that self confidence is an automatic birthright.

*Him:* Yes, but everyone has strengths and weaknesses and should focus on their strengths.

*Me:* What if someone has remarkably few strengths and numerous glaring weaknesses?

*Him:* ...

I wish he'd just prescribe me some meds instead of forcing me to go through with this hippie bull**** of getting me to love myself.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

invisibility said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I love my bf!  :mushy
> ...


invisibility is your boyfriend?


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I haven't felt depressed at all in the last week.

And it's f'ing amazing.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think I'm so unattractive because God knew nobody could ever be happy with me.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> I think I'm so unattractive because God knew nobody could ever be happy with me.


STOP IT!!!!!

I SAw YOUR PICTURE, YOU ARE ATTRACTIVE you have NICE BLUE EYES< you have GOLDEN HAIR OF THE VIKING PEOPLES! People on the forums are like you are cute, attractive but you keep saying you are NOT!

SILLY!!!!!!!!

YOU ARE TALL too right?!!!!

So you might not look exactly like models do on magazines theres people out there with different likes/dislikes when it comes to appearance so THERE!!!!!!!!


and my random thought of the day is:* When they didn't have toothbrushes did they just eat apples ....*


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Halcyon, you should try being objective about your own appearance as well. You're really good-looking, definitley better than average.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm feeling too good today. :O


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I happen to agree with Halcyon. One doesn't have to look like those women in those magazines to be beautiful, else all females would look the same, which would suck... not totally suck, but kinda suck.

Based on the nice natural look you have, and the the attractive inner-like personality, I wouldn't mind at all going out with you at all, Libby. Only problem, though, is that I would want to be 3 inches taller...

and in my early 20s...

oh, and have no SA at all, of course.

So, that relationship is pretty much dead from the very start.

Well, I guess my random thought for today is: I've been inside way too long, and not getting out at all lately, and it's really getting to my head. And I told my pseudo-supervisor, who's head of the engineering dpt. at the Boulevard Mall here, that I would stop by his house and install a new CD/DVD burner for him and fix his son's OS which he messed up somehow on his computer (spyware crap I'm guessing), and already the anxiety's getting to me. Ahhh, the joys of life.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So... yeah. I'm fairly convinced that one of my professors thinks of me as the female Ted Bundy. She didn't come out and say this, but the awkward, almost terrified look on her face as I walk towards her is sufficiently suggestive.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Six day weekends kick ***....


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Someone pinch me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

maggiemae84 said:


> Someone pinch me.


May I ?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> invisibility said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


yes he is :yes  :mushy


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm so unattractive because God knew nobody could ever be happy with me.
> ...


This proves that pictures do not truly portray what a person looks like, considering I have brown hair and hazel eyes. I am tall, but that's not a good thing. Despite the ignorant views of people who have never met me, I am disgustingly unattractive and not desirable to any human being in reality, including myself.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

... :eyes ...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I am disgustingly unattractive and not desirable to any human being in reality, including myself.


thats true...but youre lucky im a god :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just decided that I'm over my social anxiety. Yes, that's right. I just cured myself. I hope you all are able to do the same.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish i could just employ the on/off toggle switch on my social anxiety.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

What exactly are the little things in Tapioca pudding?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> What exactly are the little things in Tapioca pudding?


hehe I was eating tapioca last night pondering the same thing  They're odd but yummy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

That's the tapioca.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sonya99 said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly are the little things in Tapioca pudding?
> ...


really? i never found a flavor in tapioca


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

When I find myself in times of inner turmoil and existential struggle, I always ask myself: What would Jesus do?
Jesus Franco, I mean. 
Then I remember that he would likely choke people into unconsciousness and then drunkenly streak through a crowded street, so I probably need a new role model.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a gel anti-antiperspirant thingy. Haven't used one before, but I think put too much on. At least I smell nice... I guess.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I just decided that I'm over my social anxiety. Yes, that's right. I just cured myself. I hope you all are able to do the same.


give me proof before i can be happy for you :lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> That's the tapioca.


haha good to know! who'd've thought that the pudding would be named after the tiny balls in it :b hehe


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

nubly said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


well, it's kinda bland, but it does have some flavor


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I need a friend.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> What exactly are the little things in Tapioca pudding?


Concentrated awesome.

Actually, they're little balls of heavily processed cassava root.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, I thought the tagline for that website said "Free, daily dose of abortion." That would be interesting... Instead it says "adoration," which is even creepier, actually.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

some want diamond rings, some just want everything, but everything means nothing if i aint got you.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm two people...maybe 3.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Damnit I miss my son.....His "release" from boot camp in April wont come soon enough for me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts


.. are they coconuts... or are they MONKEY HEADS?!?! ...ooweeoo . . .


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My stomach feels gross.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Its so nice to have the day off....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:wel


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts


HAHA, PROVACATEUR! I bet you do, I bet you do,


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yay for new shoes!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Disintegrate said:


> I'm two people...maybe 3.


send them all to me :yes ...Brahma and Vishnu are lazy as ****...useless...they want to keep this place...i dont :no


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Dooooo do doooo.......


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I should have bought those shoes. I never buy anything for myself.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I <3 njodis's avatar :yes


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdf


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Such a beautiful day to take my dog and cat on a walk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Speak for yourself, it's pouring down rain over here . 46F and we have a thunderstorm!

I can'e believe I just took an hour-long nap! :yawn


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I was speaking for myself.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I had a smooth talking trilingual Bulgarian to sweep me off my feet.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I finally get to take some fun classes...


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfsdf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wanna get high......


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht frist and lsat ltteer is at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by itslef but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Taht is pertty itneretsnig.

??????? LostInReverie, ???? ???. :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I cannot believe the weekend is already over!!!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh **** me, I don't want to go to class tomorrow.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I refuse to put up with her **** tomorrow. So, I need to keep that in mind AND remember to smile.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I make awesome omlettes mmm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Today was a great day in Coco land.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

failure seems to be the only certainty in my life


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I just pulled out three nose hairs at the same time and barely even felt it.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2:22am - do I know what time it is? :eyes :yawn


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

I need to buy new shoes. But I hate going out to shop.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Chocolate frosting mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Mission accomplished


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Still alive, but feeling dead inside.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't have to be sick to be dying.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

god my insurance company is so ****ing incompitent!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just did 20 minutes on the treadmill and 15 minutes of yoga. I really hope I can keep this up every day. I know it will make a big difference.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeahh! my doc major ****ed up and now I got a script for 8mgs of klonopin a day!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I wish I had someone to do the Deceptacon dance with.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I can just avoid people until I die. =)


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Classified said:


> ??????? LostInReverie, ???? ???. :lol


Too late Classified, you were beaten by the real deal :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This picture is ****ing disturbing.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

I decided to check my junk email folder today incase some real email got misplaced...so i skim over the first few emails, yep definitely junk...

Oooooh whats this one *Your life is not bright? * _yeah its not been so bright lately_...this might not be junk mail, ok lets check it out....*Bright it by manh00d enlarger PeN.is.ole.*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can I get to bed a little early?


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

How am i going to get up tomorrow


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't want to sleep or be awake. This is an issue if I do say so myself.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nicolay said:


> Classified said:
> 
> 
> > ??????? LostInReverie, ???? ???. :lol
> ...


I don't even know what that says.

And while charming as always, Nicolay, you hardly swept me off my feet.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Hello LostInReverie, Good Night. Or something like that.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Bleh


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Its going to be okay, really it is. I'm not sure I believed that before. But now I do.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So there I was, pumping iron to Chopin as usual, when I suddenly became aware that the crack of my *** was hanging out of my sweat pants. Normally, this would not phase me, but the fact that there was a behemoth of a mirror directly behind me that spanned the outer reaches of ****ing space, and the guy behind me was having suspicious difficulty pulling on -what appeared to be- a giant rubberband, I have arrived at the conclusion that my crack has been broadcast to, like, 15 people today. 
Oh, well, at least I'm fairing better than the new Michael Madsen movie.

It was only, like, a brief centimeter anyway, so I'll get over it. I don't have one of those gigantic, scary cracks shown in medical journals and on "NYPD Blue," so I suppose it's nothing too shameful.
Who the hell came up with low rise _sweat pants_, anyway? Absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I frustrate myself often. It's something I'm good at. 

In fact, I'm skilled in the art of self-frustration. Yup.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just wanna be haaaaaaaaaaaaaappy.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im lost without you


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Drella said:


> the crack of my *** was hanging out of my sweat pants.


I came.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdsf


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

I hate starting essays. I procrastinate because starting them off stresses me out.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

invisibility said:


> I hate my goddamn ****ing life.


 :hug im sorry


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Great! My foot has fallen asleep... :mum


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:



> So there I was, pumping iron to Chopin as usual, when I suddenly became aware that the crack of my *** was hanging out of my sweat pants.





rolling quote said:


> this post is useless without any pics


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Jeff Corwin turns me on


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

damn i never noticed how nice they bounce


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Sometimes I click on this thread forgetting what it's about, and as I'm reading the posts, I'm going, "What the hell is the topic about?". And then I remember it could be about anything.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I wonder if that was a D- or a B-...no matter I can't change it anyway.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Dec 21, 2012 sounds like a good day to me 8)


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It would truly be tragic if my neighbor's dog got loose and got ran over multiple times.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate lasagna. Why am I eating this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like apples.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:mz71kykp]QKmtsN_gzMM[/youtube:mz71kykp]


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Time to take my rage out on some innocent deer....


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I am close-minded to accepting that I, a white male, am a criminal. I pledge my innocence on the basis that no one is (innocent). ; - ;


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My garage is perfect for hanging a rope.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> My garage is perfect for hanging a rope.


 :hug


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I think I'm finally going to be found out at the end of this semester when I fail to hand in my dissertation. I was never going to be intelligent enough to pass this degree. I may as well have just ended it all when I finished my A Levels. In fact, before then because those two years were ****e as well. I'm nothing but a drain on society's resources.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I hope you've forgiven me. I'm sorry.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

word up! :lol I love this weather :mushy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

embers said:


> word up! :lol I love this weather :mushy


foshizzle!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, so, I wore button fly pants today (yes, people actually wear them. Astonishing.), and, like, the button ripped off so basically everyone saw my vagina.

Not my _actual_ vagina because it's a matter of dispute whether I have one, but certainly the underwear covered area where it dwells. I've named this area Steve Buscemi. I'm not sure why.

I'm too stupid to wear pants properly. If I have learned anything in the past few days, it is this: don't wear pants. That's the moral of this story.
From now on, I am going to simply tie a trash bag around my waste with a rope. To hell with this.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

One time in high school, my favorite pair of jeans ripped below the zipper, the seam split. So I sewed one of my back pockets onto the area and it was V provocative, but I didn't mean it that way. I just wanted to preserve my pants, but it looked rather skanky, like I was suggesting people slip their hands downt the front of my jeans...definitely a freudian sewing slip.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my soul has a "for sale" sign up


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh wow. Now I regret it and wanna take them back. What's it been? Ten minutes? ****ing hell.

uke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's getting hot in hurrr

and I don't want to take my hoodie off.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I have 6 pairs of underwear that were made in the USA 6 years ago that are finally in need of replacement. I paid 2 dollars a piece for them at an expensive department store (store brand...average imported at the time was certainly much lower).

They are no longer made in the USA and cost a lot more. I wish I would have bought a lifetime supply of them when I had the chance.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It's illegal to call a cop a dumb **** stupid **** **** face. ; - ;

http://www.freedomforum.org/templates/d ... ntID=10326


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I am woman , hear me RAWR....meow


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

altrdperception said:


> I am woman , hear me RAWR....meow


I am man, hear me fart and burp


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

apples apples apples apples apples apples apples grapes


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I need some sugar. :afr


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> I need some sugar. :afr


:kiss


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i need some opiates to fight away bad thoughts


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What a *****.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

you are my everything and i really miss you <3


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Come on baby tell me what’s the word. 
Ah – word up.

I just heard that song on VH1 Classics the other day and it was in my head for days.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

When I make it that good, I want to have pizza for dinner every night.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdf


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:245t03u8]eNTVuuZHjmM[/youtube:245t03u8]


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I reply to too many posts. Nothing but name all the way down half the page of "new posts" Pretty damn pathetic on a Friday night.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ahh hunting season is upon me again. A true test of endurance, 8 hours in a deer stand at 15 to 32 degree weather. Why do I do this again? **** it gets cold....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I have a headache .
I think I had better go to bed :yawn


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

out is in


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel so good when I figure something difficult out all on my own without asking for help :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

oooh man.. don't you hate it when you load up a hot dog and it's prefect & beautiful.. Then you pick it up & prepare for a big bite then--BAM--the bread splits apart at the bottom and the weiney falls out


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's done! I'm going to California in a couple weeks.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I constantly wonder when to give up on certain hopes and dreams, accepting my fate and planning accordingly. Then I realize that I've already mostly accepted it when I look at my life, the rest are expensive attempts to feel like I'm still making an effort.

:sigh


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Modest Mouse!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Need to go buy some rope.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

In the past two days, I have totally screwed up several different things, and I certainly look like an idiot. Such is life.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

depressed again...


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Let he without sin cast the first stone if he will, to say that my bride isn't worth half the blood that I've spilled. Point your finger and laugh if you choose, to say that my beloved is borrowed and used. She is strong enough to stand in my love. I can hear her say...

I'm weak.
I'm poor.
I'm broken, Lord, but I'm yours.

Hold me now


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

invisibility said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > depressed again...
> ...


 :mushy :cuddle :kiss


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

we've got about a year and a half to make up for, where shall we start?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

or not


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

My cramps are at an all time high and so is my irritability.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cross stitching isn't just for lil old ladies. It's also for lil old ladies in training.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Cross stitching isn't just for lil old ladies. It's also for lil old ladies in training.


 :lol


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

The girl I've had a crush on for the past year works in the lab next to mine now. Today I had an excellent opportunity to talk to her. But she's so effin' beautiful, and besides, my brain was effed today due to sleep deprivation. So I did nothing. I couldn't even muster a smile to send her way... 

:rain


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I also noticed that each of her eyes is a different color. Isn't that so cool? :mushy


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfsdf


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

hiccups


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh 3am.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Seroquel is supposed to make you crave candy.. not eggs.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfsdf


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Cadbury?


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Um... I was just talking about chocolate, darlin.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, now I'm intrigued. I've never heard Cadbury referred to in a naughty manner. :lol

anyway... my random thought:

I hate waking up to feeling queasy. Blah.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am such a waste of life. Why am I still alive?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

So I guess I need lessons. Which means I'll need tutoring, right? 

Oh my word.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I missed another thread topic here .


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Finally, a blog that discusses real issues.

What the return of Bill Murray's mustache means for America.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sigh...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

invisibility said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Cadbury?
> ...


does it have anything to do with this?



> Cadbury - Someone who succumbs easily to the efects of alchohol.
> 
> reflector is such a cadbury! He only had 2 stubbies and he was seeing pink elephants


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im scaredd...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

What's wrong with green? Silly monkey.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

ssdf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wont cross these streets until you hold my hand


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdsf


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

invisibility said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> > does it have anything to do with this?
> ...


aww doh hehe


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn Lebanese, making me fat with their delicious shawarma...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

insomnia again!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The new Dillinger Escape Plan album is ****ing ridiculous. :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My muscles are so sore .


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1cGnypS ... re=related


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I just bought two pairs of pants I don't think I'll ever be able to wear.


Yes, it's trendy, but there is a reason for pleats...especially for guys like me. ops


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfdsf


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

girls are kinda lucky in that they don't have to worry about penis size like guys


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No, but we're constantly measuring our vaginas.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

:lol

I thought women worried about breast size and external size in general.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

No new PostSecrets today


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Shoot me


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

6 am, got my workout in, my first load of laundry and my work puter is up. It's amazing what I can get done on 7 hrs of sleep.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> No, but we're constantly measuring our vaginas.


 :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Just when I thought I couldn't loathe myself anymore my Italian housemate asks me to proof-read his essay and I discover that my knowledge and understanding of basic grammar is ****ing appalling. There is actually nothing that I'm good at.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

103 minutes!?! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I like this three day work week


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like this zero day work week 

actually, I don't. but yeah. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

It's only a two day week for me! 

I have ........ just 14.5 working days left in 2007.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is not good for my carpal tunnel


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm being such a fool lately.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I like this two day work week.

Last night when I went to work I couldn't see more than 2 ft in front of me because the fog was so thick. It made me think about that new movie... and wonder if I was about to run over a small child.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

So it's time to go to get a hair cut...
Which means I'll have to pretend to be social with the haircutter.

I haven't really had lunch either yet...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Ugh. People.  :roll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My family sucks.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mserychic said:


> My family sucks.


 :ditto


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn I love highways. Nothing like cruising at 90.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > My family sucks.
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

looks like its gonna storm :banana (probably not)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i like storms. Im only happy when its thundering and pouring rain out.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wonder if that rubber pantsuit comes in fuschia.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've never been so happy to fall out of love in my life. What the ehll was I thinking? She's a loon. A total headscrewing loon. I'm serious. The stress is gone and I can move on.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Lesson plans are due tomorrow. There goes my relaxing night.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I feel as though I've nearly figured it all out.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

can't wait 'till work's over


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Line them up and pick your favorite flavor.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wednesday secrets!! I was starting to have withdrawal.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

mserychic said:


> Wednesday secrets!! I was starting to have withdrawal.


Ooh thanks for the heads up


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> I've never been so happy to fall out of love in my life. What the ehll was I thinking? She's a loon. A total headscrewing loon. I'm serious. The stress is gone and I can move on.


oh oh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oh ****


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Why does this keep happening?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

progress was made. That meeting went like a virtuoso.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Uuuhhh I can't wait until this cold goes away!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, I have 35 minutes of computer time left and I can't remember what I wanted to search for on Youtube.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

illusionof_happiness said:


> Man, I have 35 minutes of computer time left and I can't remember what I wanted to search for on Youtube.


You should watch "The Green Team"  
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/fa1420df1f


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

jchildr said:


> illusionof_happiness said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I have 35 minutes of computer time left and I can't remember what I wanted to search for on Youtube.
> ...


That was hilarious in so many ways. Thanks lol.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dsfdf


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I HATE SPIDERS!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

jchildr said:


> illusionof_happiness said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I have 35 minutes of computer time left and I can't remember what I wanted to search for on Youtube.
> ...


Haha, good one :lol "Here's another healthy tip! Try wrapping your feces in tin foil and saving it in a cooler."

Here's another funny one with Will Ferrel from the same site: http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/74


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know if I should drive to the theater in this weather...maybe I should stay home.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

As I walk through the valley of the shadow of debt...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel like I am drowning.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well this will be interesting.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have a small army of doctors (5)


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

avoiding depression is like walking a thin tightrope. Avoiding anxiety is...impossible.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

pain...


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmm spending Thanksgiving alone and just remembered all the stores will be closed today.. I guess it is just me and my turkey n mashed potatoe lean quizine :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Gobble, gobble... Gobble gobble gobble. Gobble? Gobble!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just because it's Thanksgiving in the US doesn't mean it's Thanksgiving everywhere else in the world. :um


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

njodis said:


> Just because it's Thanksgiving in the US doesn't mean it's Thanksgiving everywhere else in the world. :um


That's just because you Canuckistanis want to be different. It's part of the extreme effort to differentiate yourselves from your neighbor to the south.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

what a bittersweet week


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

*musters the courage to start driving*


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love how my 14 year old cousin keeps telling me I look depressed.

Duh.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^LOL, yeah, I'm in for the same thing in a couple hours. I'm the opposite of relishing it. At least you got it out of the way early in the day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> Just because it's Thanksgiving in the US doesn't mean it's Thanksgiving everywhere else in the world. :um


 :ditto


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yum, turkey.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rub it in, why don't you? :b


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Too much food...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I already ate thxgiving stuff. Now I'm eating peppermint ice cream. Later I'll try that pumpkin pie. Don't have to worry about eating healthy on thxgiving


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not Thanksgiving in Canada, but right now I am well thankful for caffeinated drinks!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i missed my flu shot. **** im so forgetful!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I bought a used long-sleeve button shirt with epaulets today. I am so ****ing indie it hurts.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I am not looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just realized that it is actually possible to delete a double post.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

MORE PIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

If you have one eye, are you blinking or winking (I know thats old, BUT SERIOUSLY)?


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

What exactly is canned spam - what's in it? lol Maybe I'm just dumb.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Nineteen.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Damn! $24.00 for Salavdor Dali tickets?!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why do I have the need to be miserable?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I found out that there was supposed to be an additional $100 to pay for my Botox (not for my forehead if that's what you're thinking).

Then I found out my dermatologist said we don't have to pay it this time! =)
She is so kind.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap. There's about 4 inches of snow on the ground.

I think it's winter. :cry


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

She likes the hard wood floor. She discovered she can now slide herself around...backwards. :lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm already hating this day and it's barely started.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Joy said:


> What exactly is canned spam - what's in it? lol Maybe I'm just dumb.


Oh, oh, I know this one!!! It's just spiced pork shoulder that's ground up and cooked in the can. I watched a program on the History Channel yesterday that talked about Spam... among other things :um


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

yum...leftovers


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I didn't _think_ it was possible to eat too much cookie dough..ugh >,<


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

thank goodness this week is over


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't wait to go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

sunshine is a sweet girl I used to know
who's skin is as soft as i'd imagine a rainbow
a rainbow just as colorful as her charm
and a charm that will surely look lovely on my arm

wake up


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

all these years of being ignored I think are starting to affect me.....imagine that.....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Soulja Boy" is the pinnacle of modern music.


:mum


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Twelve hour shift.....I am freaking beat :fall too long for this old girl..............


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's nostalgic avatar day. Oh the obsessive memories.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Pumpkin pie rocks. I love this season just for the pumpkin pieyness...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, _that_ was awkward.

:afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its cold in here


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Goddammit I need to cry 

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> "Soulja Boy" is the pinnacle of modern music.
> 
> :mum


I can't express my hate for that song. There's just so much of it.

When I first heard it I was like "...what is this?"
And now it's so popular and there's even a Soulja Girl song. Kill me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

world has grown cold now that you've gone awayy...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

The worst part about going out to eat is smelling like food after you leave. uke


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Night owls try dating an early bird. It's ****ing HELL. Want to stay up past midnight and relax? No, your SO wants to go to bed early... tick tick tick...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

one of these mornings, youll be there alone, you will look for me, and ill be gone...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I guess he's fallen out of love. Yikes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Dames, chains, booze, and boots.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Is this a chest cold from hell? Bronchitis? The beginnings of lung cancer?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why can't I just die?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

ahhh yes, the feeling of a good booze buzz, legal and lovely....rare as it is now days.....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

A collapsed lung?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Maybe pneumonia?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dont wanna try no more...


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

My uncle is getting divorced with his wife of 20 years...i look back at some old pictures of him when he had a mustache, giant glasses and looked like Ned Flanders...it all changed when he began working as a server at my familys resteraunt...him being in his mid 40's and hanging out with young chicks he shaved the stache, threw away the glasses and began to work out and now looks like brad pitt

he's my new role model....not really but maybe


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My eyes hurt. I don't want to do anything.
I swear this is the last year I'm doing retail during the holidays. 
For that matter I'll save up money and go south for the winter.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't it just snow already? Bring on the cancellations!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to put up Christmas lights, but it's really cold outside and I'm a lazy *******.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Go do it.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I need to get a life :sigh


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You can have mine.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> The worst part about going out to eat is smelling like food after you leave.


That's the bad part??

Halcyon, very funny. Let's start a pool on when your uncle will realize what he threw away!!?? :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think pretending to have a life is more fun than actually having one.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think pretending to have a life is more fun than actually having one.


 :ditto


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

Elvis Presley allegedly once wrote that "a sheet metal worker ignorant of anti-realist communism resembles a fading verbalizing porpoise".


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

slow responder


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need you so much closer


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> I need you so much closer


 :cry


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone can look into the past, they just have to tilt their head to the sky at night and look at the stars. You cant look at the future tho because it hasnt happened yet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I still don't know why I'm not depressed.
Maybe it's just hiding or something.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I still don't know why I'm not depressed.
> Maybe it's just hiding or something.


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi everbody!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Heeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn it I just want to sleep


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel sick.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sfsdfd


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

How the hell am I supposed to sleep without my ****ing medicine?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

booze


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have an oral presentation tomorrow. I already know that, since I am a veritable **** up, something stupid is going to happen. I have another presentation on Wednesday, so I will inevitably make an *** out of myself at least once this week.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hate hurting people


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Four days off is not good for me. I'm so depressed


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Whats softener?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't want to go to Arizona!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know why I'm not depressed.
> ...


 :kiss


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Three hours of sleep is not enough.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

No hours of sleep is not enough! :yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i done seen things you wouldnt believe :yes 
seen people reach levels thought theyd never achieve :yes


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

They either need to make washers that take longer to wash or dryers that take less time to dry.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I'm tired.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Becky said:


> They either need to make washers that take longer to wash or dryers that take less time to dry.


Very insightful. And I agree! :yes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oops. I just realized half my posts don't make sense. (excluding the post above this one, I think) I wonder how the people of this board view me? :con


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Another wonderful grey day in Ohio. I want to get out of this place!!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

its gray in Arizona too but I like it! :yes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Because you get so much sunshine? Then change is nice?

Will someone pm in 30 minutes and remind me to take the sweet potato out of the oven lest I burn down the house? Thank you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Nyquil is good. :eyes


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok, I know they're only whispering because this is the library, but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Declare Independence by Bjork is absolutely the worst song ever written.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The last 4 hours went by surprisingly fast.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Thunderstorms in the 'nati


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

thankyou friends for helping me today


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

Dreamcatcher said:


> Nyquil is good. :eyes


Is that the smiley version of "robotripping"?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Today ranks number 3 on my top 10 worst days ever compilation. 
Yes, I use mix tapes as a reference point for my life. I felt like Michael Hutchencing myself right there, right in front of everyone, not even halfway through my presentation.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

relief!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

embers said:


> its gray in Arizona too but I like it! :yes


What part are you in? I'm going to be in Sedona and Flagstaff this weekend. It's just the cold I'm worried about. I can't function in freezing temps


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

**** Ohio, **** the rain, **** flakes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

painnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...without love


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't get enough.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a POUNDING headache. Help me.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Computers suck sometimes, they really do.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > its gray in Arizona too but I like it! :yes
> ...


I'm in mesa and its getting down to the 40s now. Flagstaff is about three hours away and its usually colder. :b (but at least it snows). Not sure about Sedona, I just know its pretty there, so take pictures!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yea I'm bringing my cam but all the pics are sure to be blurry from me shivering :b Actually that isn't a cold as my aunt made it out to be!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What. The. ****. Is. Wrong. Withmystomach!

I said I wanted SNOW, mother nature. Now I feel like I'm under the sea. Get a hearing aid!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yesterday I went to sleep at 4:30 am, woke up at 5:30 pm to use the bathroom, and then slept until 10:30 pm. I'm exhausted.

Good news is that I caught a med error by the pharmacy and my company gave me 100 dollars. Right in time for Christmas season.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy ****. How did you manage to sleep for 18 hours?

Booyeah to the Christmas bonus, though.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, great. The zipper apparently came off of my coat and disappeared while it was in the wash.

AWESOME!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not gonna end this way.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate it when I wait too long and my cereal gets soggy.

Is *anything* in life worse than that? I say no.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> I hate it when I wait too long and my cereal gets soggy.
> 
> Is *anything* in life worse than that? I say no.


Haha, remember the baddies on the Capt. Crunch commercials called "the soggies" ?

Oddly enough, my mother says she likes her cereal soggy. She'll pour the cereal and milk and then put the bowl in the fridge to soak for a bit before she eats it.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Yea I'm bringing my cam but all the pics are sure to be blurry from me shivering :b Actually that isn't a cold as my aunt made it out to be!


you're going to the nicer parts of Az. Mesa will make you crazy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Now I have to somehow convince myself to sleep today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> I hate it when I wait too long and my cereal gets soggy.
> 
> Is *anything* in life worse than that? I say no.


Cereal that has lost its crunch is no cereal for me =(


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I sometimes put cereal and milk in a bowl, and then put it in the fridge for awhile so it gets soggy.

This could probably be attributed to the fact that I am demented.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I hate it when I wait too long and my cereal gets soggy.
> ...


When it comes to food, I also think there's nothing worse than soggy cereal. What I've been doing is pouring the cereal in a bowl, but pouring the milk separately in a glass. And then when I take a spoonful of cereal, I'll drink some milk at the same time. The result - instant cereal inside your mouth, and stays crunchy with every bite.

I wouldn't eat cereal this way in front of other people, else they may think you to be very strange. I know it's a very lame way of doing it, but there's really no other way to keep it from getting soggy.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Soggy cereal? uke 

Oh wait... uke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> When it comes to food, I also think there's nothing worse than soggy cereal. What I've been doing is pouring the cereal in a bowl, but pouring the milk separately in a glass. And then when I take a spoonful of cereal, I'll drink some milk at the same time. The result - instant cereal inside your mouth, and stays crunchy with every bite.
> 
> I wouldn't eat cereal this way in front of other people, else they may think you to be very strange. I know it's a very lame way of doing it, but there's really no other way to keep it from getting soggy.


Ahaha I've actually done that before.
usually I just eat it really fast and stick to buying crunchy cereals.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I prefer my cereal soggy :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I prefer my cereal soggy :lol


high five!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

How can anyone prefer soggy cereal? Do you like mushy apples too, yeeeeeeeeeeekksh


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

What a crappy day :sigh


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Soggy cereal sucks! it's not fun at all :no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So I'm back to burning Cd's.
I bought an MP3 player to avoid this.
Stupid stupid stupid *fumes*


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Formerly Artie said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


That's amazing. I'll have to try that.

You soggy cereal people are :sus


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I should just quit my job....let them try to find someone else who is willing to put up with working an hour (sometimes more) without pay and who is also willing to deal with getting *****ed at when everything doesn't get done because of lazy co-workers.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

morphine is a depressive persons best friend.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Dammit, what does it take to get a diagnosis?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

soundlessenigma said:


> Dammit, what does it take to get a diagnosis?


getting diagnoses from my doctors is like pulling teeth.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I should be tired right now, but I'm not.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

i dont want to be alone


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Give me more of what I've come to expect_
_Wrap your love around my neck_
_Understand me when I say, "You'll deny me"_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It isn't till next week. I'm saved!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe I need to be someone else.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

invisibility said:


> I'm ****ed.


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Bless the days this restoration is complete. Dirty, dusty, something must be underneath. So I scrape and I scuff, though it's never quite enough. I am starting to see me finally.

But you called me beautiful when you saw my shame and you placed me on the wall anyway.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

Formerly Artie said:


> When it comes to food, I also think there's nothing worse than soggy cereal. What I've been doing is pouring the cereal in a bowl, but pouring the milk separately in a glass. And then when I take a spoonful of cereal, I'll drink some milk at the same time. The result - instant cereal inside your mouth, and stays crunchy with every bite.
> 
> I wouldn't eat cereal this way in front of other people, else they may think you to be very strange. I know it's a very lame way of doing it, but there's really no other way to keep it from getting soggy.


ooh ooh I saw a thing for this somewhere....

http://www.geekologie.com/2007/10/cerea ... spie_1.php
The EatMeCrunchy cereal bowl is no ordinary cereal receptacle my friends, oh no. It's a bowl with a secret. That secret is a shelf that your cereal sits atop, where it remains crunchy crispity until you push it over the ledge into the milk vat at the bottom. It costs $8, or you can get two for $14.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I think I'm calmer today because my cold has left me with slightly impaired hearing.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Think happy thoughts...think happy thoughts...think happy thoughts...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could be in a coma until spring comes :sigh


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

That was a long *** day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek - it's 2:37!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't my mood stay the same for 24 hours just ONCE?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

leppardess said:


> I wish I could be in a coma until spring comes :sigh


:hug


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sonya99 said:


> I think I'm calmer today because my cold has left me with slightly impaired hearing.


hahahahahahahah!!!...i can relate :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My cat decided to drink my juice. Strange little thing, he is.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Now that I've taken the juice away, he decides to lick my mouth. If I get sick, I'm shipping him back to California.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Some days are better than others.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This pomegranate/citrus juice is a lot better than I expected.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I bet my cat would like it


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm getting a sore throat.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Ugh. I just wish I knew what was wrong with me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

He's driving me nuts. He's freaking out way too much over this. It's not my fault he needs my truck because he wrecked his and it needs to be in the body shop for a week and a half. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Should I eat something today?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It's like being pulled over by a cop without him telling what you did wrong. Don't ask, don't tell, indeed. The cops are right, and we are wrong.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> I'm getting a sore throat.


Me too


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

My brain is sore. I've been thinking too much again.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why did my mood swing...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I feel like such a weirdo. Why can't I socialize normally like everyone else? Why do I fear these interactions so much? I wanna be like everyone else.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Am I the only one who finds :hug disturbing? 

:squeeze > :hug


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

GraceLikeRain said:


> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a sore throat.
> ...


Mine is from paint fumes.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm not going to survive this weekend.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

soundlessenigma said:


> Am I the only one who finds :hug disturbing?
> 
> :squeeze > :hug


I don't like it either.  I much prefer this one ----> :squeeze


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Peanut butter....yummy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bedtime :banana


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I seriously think I have Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. I've had all the symptoms for going on 4 or 5 years now. Although whenever I bring up my symptoms to my doc, she shrugs it off like its nothing. The thing is, I've been living with these symptoms for years now (worse during flares) and it is real and its very debilitating. It prevents me from doing so many things because I'm so tired ALL day MOST days and can't concentrate or focus. I'm so sick of feeling like this but the worst part is I know and feel like I won't find a doc who will take me seriously or give me what I feel would work. This ****ing sucks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thankfully, I am persuasive.

I hope I don't have to get up early tomorrow to help my aunt move =(


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

no more hell class!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

The Starbucks lady looked at me with pity. She was cheerful and perky with everyone else, but me, it was pity. Not total full-on pity, but she was trying to hide the pity behind perky, but I saw her annoying perky edge get dulled a little when she interacted with me. Why do I feel like my fake smile didn't work? I can't fake happy I actually have to _be_ happy at Starbucks, everyone else is, or so it seemed, or maybe frazzled is a better word. I'm going to overanalyze this to death a little bit more then let it go when I come to a conclusion...maybe instead of trying to become one of these starbucks people, maybe just be myself and let myself be amused a little by what i'm seeing, per usual? I forgot this little trick...it gives me an edge...I look happy when i'm actually delightflully mocking the so called normals. I mean, who gets excited about the new look of a starbucks gift card? Should this excite me too? :con


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why am I scared of online socialization? :lol

Tgif.

Mmm, peanut butter and jelly sammiches...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've never been to a Starbucks. There isn't one around me. Even if there was, I think I'd be on sensory overload if I went in there. I can imagine being super nervous.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Crap. First, no cake for me, and now, no sammiches :cry


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Okay I guess I do have a cold now.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I think you're right coco, certain places aren't for us. But a grande mocha frapaccino just won't materialize in my living room, I have to sacrifice some sanity by interacting with these people.

So i've come to a semiconclusion after making my jaw ache from overanalyzing. I didn't want to talk to anyone today, i'm in a nonsocial mood (surprise!), its gray outside, and I wasn't on any meds, and no positive self talk or bridging the big gap between me and other humans in my head before I have to interact. Thats a lot of weight for my flimsy half assed smile to carry.

So, in this state of mind, I also over analyze, and the atmosphere of starbucks feels like ...hmmm if I could put it into words, like that feeling you know you have an intruder in your house and your walking around the house with a baseball bat...that low level anxiety ready to shoot to hysterical levels.

So, with all this going on inside my body, there's no way to hide it. Plus, the perkiest, loudest woman in the place is working the register, so i'm anticipating this bigtime. I have an on button now...its very lame though, and I thought I found my button but i didn't. I was "off"...she saw it. After interacting smoothly, cheerfully, pseudocharmingly with these other starbuxians, here comes me, fooling myself into thinking i'm fooling others hiding my miserable mood with this flimsy smile. She actually said...."so how's your day going so far." Less perky with the others, tilt of the head and down droop a little of the outer corner of each eye. Clear pity. She only asked this of me...only me. Rubber stamping my mood I was trying to hide.

Why bother?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate when people point that stuff out to me. It makes me feel worse. Sometimes I want everyone to just think I'm really happy and normal.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Elizabeth is TIRED.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to be ready for 8:30 tomorrow morning.
Oh joy. Lovely.

There better be a free lunch included.

On the bright side, maybe it will make me feel like I have a purpose. I don't remember the last time I went out on a Sat.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

embers said:


> So, in this state of mind, I also over analyze, and the atmosphere of starbucks feels like ...hmmm if I could put it into words, like that feeling you know you have an intruder in your house and your walking around the house with a baseball bat...that low level anxiety ready to shoot to hysterical levels.


Wow, that is one of the most astute comparisons I've heard. Starbucks has that error of excitement, but not all good excitement. Or like you've walked into a place that somehow harvests organs without you knowing it, or implants chips into while you're there.

Coco, go see another doctor!! You need to find out why you're tired all the time. Sleep study? I really need a new one myself.

Oh, here's my random thought...I work with numbers and data all day a long and most days it makes me want to cry...BOO HOO!


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

;


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I get extremely anxious if I hear there's gonna be bad weather and I know I have to go somewhere. I have an almost irrational fear of having an auto accident... like it'd be the worst thing in the world. then you have to contend with the maniacs who have no fear and four-wheel drive. Don't they realize that ppl drive slow cause they're fearful and riding their asses/honking at them only makes it worse. 

we're supposed to have freezing rain all morning and I have to be at the mall at 10am for work  i'm already nervous about it. i've been thinking about the best route to take all day, pondering going in hours early so I can 'beat' the weather, (though then I won't have anywhere to go cause the stores there don't open til 10 anyway) considering possibly taking a cab so I can avoid the anxiety of driving altogether (though that doesn't mean i'll avoid an accident). Ughhhhh I ****ing hate winter!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > So, in this state of mind, I also over analyze, and the atmosphere of starbucks feels like ...hmmm if I could put it into words, like that feeling you know you have an intruder in your house and your walking around the house with a baseball bat...that low level anxiety ready to shoot to hysterical levels.
> ...


I just did. I'm going to get more blood work done to check out some things. If everything comes back okay, they are going to consider chronic fatigue syndrome. I can't wait to get this all figured out. I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Hope you feel better coco. I'm tired all the time too, but thats just my baseline, very lethargic.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

We're like the triumverate of tiredness. I slept from 9 to 2 last night...and that was an Improvement!! haha. it's getting better though. Did any y'all see that one post from the guy who sleeps from 9pm to 8am and he's still tired. I wanted to give him a cyber dope slap!! :mum


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Roller mice suck. G-Code sucks. Ideas sucks. Okuma sucks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

10 months till i go to rehab


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> harvests organs without you knowing it, or implants chips into while you're there


yes! you get it FC! Very galaxy refill station feel to the atmosphere. If anyones ever seen the Fifth Element? The attendants with the purple/white hair are starbuxians.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

EXACTLY!! Hmm. I have to admit I get lots of free stuff at the starbucks I go to. But to create good karma, I buy the next guys coffee. Viva la Karma.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love the way karma works. One of the most genious universal laws. :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If you like to talk to tomatoes, if a squash can make you smile. If you like to waltz with potatoes up and down the produce aisle... Have we got a show for you!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't believe it's December.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

don't you hate when you're trying to remember the name of something, it's on the tip of your tongue, yet you still can't think of it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need another soda and I don't care if it's 3am! :troll


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> If you like to talk to tomatoes, if a squash can make you smile. If you like to waltz with potatoes up and down the produce aisle... Have we got a show for you!


Is that from Veggie Tales?

I'm convinced Veggie Tales stole the music from their theme song from Violent Femmes' "_Country Death Song_".


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't know Ytterbium was an element (I can't even say it!).


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

jchildr said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > If you like to talk to tomatoes, if a squash can make you smile. If you like to waltz with potatoes up and down the produce aisle... Have we got a show for you!
> ...


Yes, and shame on you. They stole nothing.

We are the pirates who don't do anything. We just stay at home and lie around. And if you ask us to do anything.... we'll just tell you, "we don't do anything."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a set of Veggietales DVDs. They rock. I love their songs. Its a lot of fun to pop it in and sing along and dance with my 3 year old.

One of my favorites is this one:

He said to her "I'd like a cheeseburger, 
And I might like a milkshake as well." 
She said to him "I can't give you either" 
And he said "isn't this Burger Bell?" 
She said "yes it is but we're closed now 
But we open tomorrow at ten" 
He said "I am extremely hungry! 
But I guess I can wait until then"

[Chorus]

'Cuz you're his cheeseburger 
His yummy cheeseburger 
He'll wait for you-ou 
Yeah, he'll wait for you-ou 
Oh, you are his cheeseburger, 
His tasty cheeseburger 
He'll wait for you-ou 
Oh he will wait for you

He stayed at the drive-through till sunrise 
He may have dozed off once or twice 
When he spotted a billboard for Denny's 
Bacon and eggs for half price 
How could he resist such an offer? 
He really needed something to munch 
Cheeseburger please do not get angry 
He'll eat and be back here for lunch.

[Chorus]

'Cuz you're his cheeseburger 
His precious cheeseburger 
Be back for you-ou 
He'll be back for you-ou 
Won't be so long cheeseburger 
Oh lovely cheeseburger 
Be back for you-ou 
Oh he'll be back for you

'Cuz he loves you cheeseburger 
With all his heart 
And there ain't nothin' 
Gonna tear you two-o apart 
And if the world suddenly 
Ran out of cheese 
He would get down on his 
Hands and knees 
To see if someone accidentally 
Dropped some cheese in the dirt 
He would wash it off for you 
Wipe it off for you 
Clean that dirty cheese off 
Just for you

You are his cheeseburger


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I LOVE the cheeseburger song. I love all the silly songs. They make me happy. Cebus and manatees and lips and it's all just too much.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

[youtube:3srzbu7s]XaWU1CmrJNc[/youtube:3srzbu7s]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

They are very infectious. It seems like no matter how badly I feel, those songs can make me feel happy.

I tried to find "God is bigger than the boogeyman" on Youtube but they didn't have it. 

For everyone who has never heard the cheeseberger song, here it is (and for my friend Libby):


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have friends. You can call me an acquaintance.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

As you wish.

You can call me what you want. Just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I had someone to fight with.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Get a punching bag.

I've thought of that often. When I get to the point where I want to kick the **** out of someone, that mabey I should get a punching bag or something. Something to take all of your aggression out.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, I definitely want to join the Canadian Armed Forces. And by yes, I mean no.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

My new doggy threw up. I think she's anxious. I should be able to help her with that, don't ya think?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> [youtube:20klydx8]XaWU1CmrJNc[/youtube:20klydx8]


 :lol

-- I think you look like Captain Crunch.
-- Huh? No I don't.
-- Do too!
-- Do not!
-- You're making me hungry.
-- That's it. You're walking the plank!

I'm also an avid fan of the Cheeseburger Song. :nw


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my cat likes chewing on my arm


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have to pee, but I'm lazy. "Serenity" discrete undergarments where are you when I need you?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Buttmunch


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its been too long and im lost without you


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Today sucks.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Life is like a hurricaaaaaane here in Duckburg


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn I hate feeling like this.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

It's the year 2007.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I need to go to bed.

Wait, I'm already in bed. I need to go to _sleeeeep_...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tired.

And resisting the urge to go eat the leftover pizza at 2am.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

^Have it for breakfast, njodis.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, sounds like a plan to me! Haven't had breakfast pizza in a while.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't realize lifting heavy boxes up and down flights of stairs would result in having such sore arms.

I was stupid.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I thought of a fun game while I was out and about yesterday. The karma game. I do nice things for people and/or say nice things to them and then I rack up points in my head. Like I'll go "+1!!" in my head all enthusiastically. Then if someone is nice to me, I rack up points for them. If the are rude I give them a negative point. I had fun with it because usually when someone is rude to me I get all depressed and feel ****ty. Instead of feeling like that, I gave them negative karma. It was awesome.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I thought of a fun game while I was out and about yesterday. The karma game. I do nice things for people and/or say nice things to them and then I rack up points in my head. Like I'll go "+1!!" in my head all enthusiastically. Then if someone is nice to me, I rack up points for them. If the are rude I give them a negative point. I had fun with it because usually when someone is rude to me I get all depressed and feel @#%$. Instead of feeling like that, I gave them negative karma. It was awesome.


Haha that's actually a good idea :clap


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't feel like shovelling snow today.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another coward bites the dust.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis said:


> Hey, sounds like a plan to me! Haven't had breakfast pizza in a while.


As a follow up, someone ate it before I got my hands on it.

I should have just been a pig and ate it in the middle of the night.

:mum


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Elephants afraid of mice, who would've thought?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Today is sucking also. Yet I'm still scheduled for work tonight.
I completely skipped out yesterday and I still don't know if I
m well enough to go yet. I feel bad for missing work like this.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Call in sick and DO NOT feel bad about it.

That's an order.

I miss my sister.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am a worthless failure. My presentation is tomorrow, and the only plan I have at the moment is to talk out of my ***. Thankfully, I'm quite good at that. It's all so ****ing wrong, inaccurate, or whatever you want to call it, and the thought of someone calling me on it is killing me.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not smart enough.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I love the song "Paint it Black".


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mm iPod touch heehe yay


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ew. This face mask looks like embryonic fluid. I still did not hesitate to rub it all over my face.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

njodis said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, sounds like a plan to me! Haven't had breakfast pizza in a while.
> ...


You're kidding









Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yummmm...........sugar cookies


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Scrubs is an awesome show.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

416girl said:



> You're kidding


Ha, that's the best smiley ever.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All smiles and sunshine, a perfect world on a perfect day...
Everything always works out, I have never felt so ****ing great.
All smiles and sunshine, a perfect world on a perfect day...
Everything always works out, I have never felt so great.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wind Wind Wind Wind Wind Wind Wind Wind Wind Wind Burrrrrrrrrr Cold Wind Outside.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mornings are so depressing.

I need to find a way to actually enjoy school. How do I do that, how the hell do I learn how to _like_ school?

But I figure it's only 15 more days. Technically 14. I can do that, right?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You can do it! :squeeze


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Rainbow trout.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The hell with it. I'm done with life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i need to find a sugar momma


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> You can do it! :squeeze


I sure hope so


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

I come to this forum to "hang out" lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey whats up, Stig?


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

the twins in my office creep me THE F out :no 
I *do not* like them


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dsafdag tga


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's snowing! yay =D


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate deleting PMs, but otherwise they delete themselves.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I really dont care anymore
About all the jim-jims in this town
And all the politicians makin crazy sounds
And everybody puttin everybody else down
And all the dead bodies piled up in mounds


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that was a waste of time.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I need to go out but I don't want to... :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I ****ing hate my family, i wish they would just drop dead.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

smack it up
flip it
rub it down
oh noooooo


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

LF GF PST


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My cat needs to stop clawing me.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

a/s/l


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Laundry's done.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Home sweet home!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why the **** do I get into fights with Internet trolls in topics which I don't have much particular care for?

Idk, aspie's? Not wanting to be quiet while people get treated like that?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes I do dumb things.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

I hate MATH!!!!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

invisibility said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > LF GF PST
> ...


Some many months back I used to play World of Warcraft. I still remember some of the acronyms.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyway.

Bored. Bored. Bored. Boring. Dull. Tedious. Annoying. Miserable. Hate. Boring. Hate. Boring.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Why believe in nothing at all ?_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I swear...if I have to walk on the goddamn road because the plow hasn't come by yet.

I will be angry.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

I like being at my university and I'm freaking out on the inside about how I'm doing on my final exams and projects right now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

leppardess said:


> I need to go out but I don't want to... :um


Boy do I know how that is.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I really hate working.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

From "Superstar"

These are my BREASTS. They're so BIG. I need a BRA to strap them and support because they're so HUGE they need to be hooked and strapped for support. My big boobs, this one is bigger than this one 'cause is the mommy and that's the baby. And this one is very nice to this one and they hold hands because they're FRIENDS! 




Mary Katherine Gallagher: Oh my God! 
Jesus: Oh my Me! How are you? 
Mary Katherine Gallagher: It's going OK. Are you the Lord? 
Jesus: Well, to you I am. See, technically, you're, like, in this REM sleep state, and I'm a mixture of your mind's images of God, some past authority figures, uh, Skye, and your dad. Basically, your subconcsious came up with me to help you deal. Dig? 
Mary Katherine Gallagher: Yeah... uh, you want a glass of water or something? 
Jesus: No, I'm good. I'm God! 
Mary Katherine Gallagher: Oh. Right.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello God, its me....Margaret.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> Hello God, its me....Margaret.


Hi Margaret!

I swear, SUGAR is the GATEWAY drug. The root of most of the evil in the world. Yes, its sugar.

I can't stop eating sugar cookies!! I've resorted to pouring sprinkles in my mouth then taking a bite of the cookies. I'm such a sugar junkie!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

careful there Coco, you're already sensitive. :lol j/k


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I reserve the right to assert my ugliness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I do get a job in the new year I better be able to keep it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh my ****ing aosdghasodghsodgh DOASGHSDOG(HSDOGH SDOGHSODGHodsghohohsdg OASDGHOASDGHOASDGHSOGUhyq2379ghq2790ghq90a23gh7pg9huaghi9uhhaighauh;g uiawgh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

smiles said:


> careful there Coco, you're already sensitive. :lol j/k


this is true :lol

revel in the beauty of the sugar cookie:


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Mmm, cookies...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Here comes the big sugar crash. :cry 

hold me :hug 


:sas


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder - omg I sooo want those right now


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Lucky for me, I have some Christmas cookies from a local bakery on hand :kma


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mmm...bakery cookies are good too.


Illusions - If you could come over I'd give you some!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread. I'm going to spend the whole day wanting cookies now...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ha-a... Da-a.. Yeah-ah... Wha-a... Hi-i... lol

K, back to work.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not ok.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I made a new real life friend today  Everyone i meet likes me except my ****ing parents who can go **** themselves.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If I want to die why can't I die? Why should I live just because others want me to live?


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

He takes waaaaaaay too long to write back =-\. Hmph.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

To lead or not to lead...?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey, don't dislocate that socket joint!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

It's snowing in The Queen City


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why am I still awake?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not now, not ever, no it's never a good time
How will the good times ever roll on?
Comparing photos then and now, now and then 
Just wondering, where it all went wrong


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Another day........another cookie.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

snow snow go away, come again never.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

^ Send some of your snow over here.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*sigh* going to be another long day at work


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I love 3rd Rock from the Sun.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I still can't believe there aren't any reruns of it on here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to watch that A LOT. I don't even know when/where it comes on anymore though.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello, hello, hello
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

We own the DVDs. On my 12 hour drive back from Oklahoma, we had a 3rd rock marathon. It makes me happy.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Sleeping in until 1:00 p.m. during finals week? = good when there's snow outside anyway and I never have to take finals again.

If I'd gotten up earlier though, that stack of bluebooks would be all graded by now. *kicks self* :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

[youtube:4t4hzif8]EOLNHvjkZbA[/youtube:4t4hzif8]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We're sorry, this video is no longer available.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Works for me


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No dice :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

didn't work for me either.

i love your avatar, libby.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Interesting. I must be special.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No love for Yukon Cornelius? :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to say, that is my all time favorite christmas movie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ha ha, I love Yukon too!! In fact, after I posted that I liked Libby's avatar, I was thinking about yours and how I should have commented on that one too! I just watched Rudolph today.

I think we can relate to the land of misfit toys, huh?

Or even being laughed at like Rudolph.

My favorite part is when Santa says "Every year I shine up my jingle bells for 8 special reindeer." That part always cracks me up.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I should change my avatar. But I'm afraid my next one won't live up to my current one. Plus, I'm not sure what direction I'd want to go in for my next one. Isn't that stupid?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It just wouldn't be the same if you changed it.

I vote to keep it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Your wish is my command.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yaaaaay :banana


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmmm. are japanese the only asians with big boobs?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel my temperature rising. 

Its getting hot in here.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Jesus. I wish that guy would leave me alone. I've managed to avoid him for several years due to my incredible clandestine nature, but our worlds collided today. Why do the most obnoxious people imaginable have to develop crushes on me? Seriously.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

This is bad...
:afr 
[youtube:k3rx7a0v]asnVcbWQ2cg[/youtube:k3rx7a0v]


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

The screech of metal from that bathroom door lock still echoes in my mind. Somebody should really fix that.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't wanna show up to my comp class final cuz they're gonna show all the projects in front of everyone.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am about ten years old.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Franklin said:


> I am about ten years old.


Liar, It says 20 in your profile.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I haf been foundz, halp!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to strangle my sister.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhh yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why can't I fit in.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think I'm better off sticking with the whole wheat crust, 'cause that stone-baked stuff didn't taste all that great.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

b alls


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

soundlessenigma said:


> Why can't I fit in.


 :hug


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Life is a struggle. Everything is a struggle at times. These times, the present time is so trying. Yet I am hanging in there. Despite the many, many adversities I have right now....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

wish I had my mom's low tolerance to meds.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> wish I had my mom's low tolerance to meds.


I wish I had your mom's low tolerance to meds too.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Go.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

When I think about it, "Dead Kennedys" is one of the funniest band names ever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA9DmSfu ... re=related

I love these songs. They always bring tears to my eyes. They fill me up with all this emotion. Its weird.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why did I walk through the field?
It's a ****ing skating rink out there.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Somebody please tell me you find this as flippin' hilarious as I do. Please. I so dearly miss this show.

Tony (Ken): Uncle Vinny, how come I gotta eat Thanksgiving dinner down here at the little kids' table still? 

Vinny (Kevin): Because all you's do is yell, and I want some peace and quiet up here while I drink, now SHUT UP! 

Tony: All I'm sayin' is, I don't wanna- 

Vinny: SHUUT UUUP!!! 

Tony: (To some kid) shut up. 

Joey (Joe): Hey, Ma...could we eat yet? 

Ma (Tom): Hey, hey hey! Nobody touch nothin' until and Geri and Uncle Butch get here! You touch-a the food, I cut off your hand, I give it to the dog. 

Anthony (Mike S): Hey Gina, thanks for gracin' us wit' your abnormal presence. 

Gina (Kerri): Shut up. Me and Sherry was workin' wit' Ma in the kitchen. 

Tony: Uh, uh...what's Sherry doin' here? Don't she have no family? 

Gina: Sherry's parents don't celebrate Thanksgiving, 'cause they say that after they had Sherry, they got nothing to be thankful for. 

Sherry (Todd): Yeah! 

Tony: Yeah yeah, but what's she doin' in my home on this Italian holiday? 

Joey: Tony, Thanksgiving is an everybody holiday. 

Tony: Oh, oh, oh. Bite your tongue! It's not an everybody holiday, it's an Italian holiday, and if Columbus heard you say that, he'd beat the crap outta you! 

Anthony: Tony's right, Joey. Christopher Columbus was world-renowned for beatin' wit' his fist anybody who was not Italian on his holiday. 

Joseph (Mike B): That's not true, because Columbus himself did not celebrate his holiday until his death! Nobody did, because the calendar was not invented until thousands of years later. 

Gina: Bingo! 

Joey: In conclusion, due to that fact, Thanksgiving is an everybody holiday. Read your Bible. 

Sherry: Yeah! 

Gina: Ma, Joey's eatin' the meatball! 

Ma: Hey, hey! Give me the meat-a ball! 

Vinny: GIVE YOUR MOTHER THE MEATBALL! 

Ma: Next person who touch-a the food, I swear before God, I will make a call...I will have you killed. 

Vinny: When you's old enough to gamble, you can sit upstairs. But until that time, as the good Lord said, SHUT UP!! 

Joseph: Hey Aunt Geri. 

All: HEY!! 

Aunt Geri (David): Hey, Happy Thanksgiving. We brought some extra meatballs in case we run out. 

Uncle Butch (Ben): I brought you some cigarettes. Don't tell your mother, don't tell your mother. 

Tony: (Helping Butch up the stairs--he's in a wheelchair) Let me give you a hand.
Hey, Uncle Butch, next time bring nonfiltered, all right?
Oh, could we eat now? Everybody's here, Ma! 

(Butch falls down the stairs)
Butch: I'm okay! I landed on my neck, I'm fine. 

Anthony: Uncle Butch, let me help you get back in your chair. 

Butch: Hey hey, Anthony. I can do it! (Gets up and walks back to his wheelchair) 

Ma: Oh, thank God he's okay. We got so many things to be thankful for.
When I first come to this country from Sicily, I had only a pickle and a piece of string. And now we have so much. I'm so thankful, mostly for my family. Tony, Anthony, Joey, Joseph, Gina, and even you Sherry, even though you're so so stupid. 

Sherry: Yeah! 

Ma: How can you even find the door, you so stupid? But mostly I'm thankful for that his holiness, the Pope-a, who was shot...did not die! 

Tony: Ma, that was fifteen years ago. 

Ma: Shut your mouth, you diss-a the Pope-a!
Anthony, it's too loud, close the door. 

Anthony: Go. get outta here! Go on. 

Joseph: Ma, now could we eat? 

Ma: Now let's-a eat. 

All: Pass the meatball...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

deja vu O__O


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Next person who touch-a the food, I swear before God, I will make a call...I will have you killed"

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes!!!! You touch-a the meatball, I cut off you hand and give to the dog!

Hey check out what else I found. YOU MUST WATCH IT!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIQ79KIP ... re=related

did you really just have de-ja-vu? That awesome!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh crap this one is freakin' hilarious too!!!!! OMG I"m sooo happy I found this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A_EgpUw ... re=related


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG My life is complete now.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Libby was banned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why was she banned?

I mean, I can probably make a good guess.

But.........I could be wrong too........

so.........

:stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

She was naughty, not nice.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I can do this.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i guess they want a drama free board?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mabey........do you like drama? I kinda like some drama. But some ppl go a little too far at times. 

I think its funny that I randomly pop on here to spew my feelings. I feel like I'm just talking to myself so why bother writing it?

My next random thought is this:
Spaghetti makes me nervous. Seriously, I can't eat it. Well I did before and now I'm really jumpy and my nerves are bad. :blah


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

nubly said:


> i guess they want a drama free board?


drama what? wait, whoa, what happened?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

embers said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > i guess they want a drama free board?
> ...


who?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Under who's porch?

For how many cookies?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There was no drama.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

3 cookies a piece under which porch?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> There was no drama.


I agree with this statement.

She was just being herself. 
I suppose it hurts some people's feelings at times though. :stu

Nubly, I believe it involved about a dozen cookies, not sure who's porch yet.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > There was no drama.
> ...


whats going on here? cookies again?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think hes throwing out my dvds that come in the mail...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't touch this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like that Christmas time gives me the excuse to have Christmas lights in my bedroom.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think Libby should have been banned. As Coco said, she was just being herself. I agree that some people might need a time-out period due to getting too wound up and hyper about one's looks and self-feelings, but I would hope she wasn't banned permanently, and that it wasn't because of the things she said to me. I didn't mind it at all, and actually found it a bit of a turn-on. Oh well. C'est la vie I guess.

Let's see now. My thought of the day is, My Nardil better come soon or I won't be able to get jack squat done. This honestly sucks more than one can imagine.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Libby was banned? Wow, I didnt know that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

She'll be back, and no, it wasn't because of that crap with you, Artie.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Almost everything revolves around cookies in some way or another. Thats my new theory on life. :lol 


I love Christmas lights and Christmas decorations!! Especially lights! I used to string lights all around my bedroom around Christmastime too when I lived with my parents. Now it kicks *** to put them up on my own tree and in my house. 

I'm going to Christmas Village this weekend. A kick *** place by where I live that has a ****load of lights. I can't wait!!!

Artie - Hope you get your meds real soon!!!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Formerly Artie said:


> I don't think Libby should have been banned.


She had a number of warnings. She'll be back, so it doesn't need to be discussed anymore.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

They're eating her! And then they're going to eat me!
Ohhhh Myyyy GODDDDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> They're eating her! And then they're going to eat me!
> Ohhhh Myyyy GODDDDDDDDDDDDD!


ooooh very erotic


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, I take it you've never seen Troll 2. Unless green goo and big nosed dwarves turn you on. I respect that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My dad is a sociopath and my mom freaks out over the smallest insignificant things.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Biting one's tongue is sometimes the hardest thing to do. :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Seymour: Does it have to be human? 
Audrey II: Feed me! 
Seymour: Does it have to be mine? 
Audrey II: Feeeed me! 
Seymour: How am I supposed to get it? 
Audrey II: [singing] Feed me, Seymour / Feed me all night long - That's right, boy! - Go to it, Feed me Seymour / Feed me all night long / Cause if you feed me, Seymour / I can grow up big and strong.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> hah, I take it you've never seen Troll 2. Unless green goo and big nosed dwarves turn you on. I respect that.


no i havent but i like my version better


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL Nubly.

Sorry about your parents, Noca.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

njodis said:


> I like that Christmas time gives me the excuse to have Christmas lights in my bedroom.


I have xmas lights in my room year round :boogie


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mserychic said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I like that Christmas time gives me the excuse to have Christmas lights in my bedroom.
> ...


That's brilliant!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Friday and I have my off class last period!!

My dad needs to stop pretending to be a grinch and help us get the boxes out of the attic. Really he loves Christmas. =p
I think.


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

This is the best thread ever


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yawwwwwwwwn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

coyasso said:


> This is the best thread ever


This is true!

Hooray for Friday!!!

YAY! :banana


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

Hooray for Beer!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm defective.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel so different from everyone else on so many levels.

:stu


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> I feel so different from everyone else on so many levels.
> 
> :stu


I feel the same way but sometimes I'm glad. I don't think I wanna be like everyone else.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I agree. :yes 

I feel like its a really good thing to be so different.

Yet it makes me feel a little lonely at times. :stu


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

What a beautiful day in the neighborhood


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Funny how simply putting up a Christmas tree can make me feel so....happy. :um 

:boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

this is absolute bull****

but at least I'm warm and toasty


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I forgot what I was going to say...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh, I remembered. I am fascinated by colored post it notes. I did something very creative with them today and I'm like all jazzed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Life is not worth living. 

Especially since I missed my "Scooby Doo Mysteries" episode this morning. I'll bet it was the one with the Globe Trotters where they all shared one giant bed. I can't believe I missed such a masterpiece.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Scooby dooby doo
Where are you?

Rooover here....

my son loves that show


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ruh roh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love how my brother just ripped into my mail and read it all. I can't have anything... no privacy. Can't even read my own mail without someone else snooping through it.
Hah, I made a hotdog earlier, left it unattended for like 30 seconds, came back, and he's looming over the boiled weiner like a vulture. When reach around him to move the pot, he slams every cabinet in his general area and snaps, "I was going to eat that, but _nevermind now_."
Gee... so was I, *******. That's why I made it.
You're 32 years old, make your own hotdog and stop reading my mail, for ****'s sake.

He is scum; he is absolute scum.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Please write a sitcom based on your homelife...a funny one that is. LOL.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Finals :afr


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I need coffee...


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

i have 41 messages in my inbox from coco oke


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

embers said:


> i have 41 messages in my inbox from coco oke


Lucky you. I never get hot chicks stalking me like that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> i have 41 messages in my inbox from coco oke


I can't get enough of you!! :kiss

I'm pretty sure you can expect number 42 soon.

LOL at Artie!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Formerly Artie said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > i have 41 messages in my inbox from coco oke
> ...


 :ditto :b


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Formerly Artie said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > i have 41 messages in my inbox from coco oke
> ...


not really sure how it happened to me :stu

but she's sure a dandy!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh I hope someone recorded the show last night. Why didn't I?!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Embers is stuck with me forever! :b 

We may go to Vegas one day together! :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

forever im yours


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's time for a sexy party!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Giggity.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Welp I've gotten to the point where I can't even pretend like I'm working towards some degree anymore.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Between my fingers it smells like an indoor mausoleum. :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have headphones on and I am not listening to anything!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I got multicoloured Christmas lights (each light is 2 different colours) and they're awesome.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Roberto said:


> Between my fingers it smells like an indoor mausoleum. :|


Go wash your hands...and use soap this time!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have headphones on and I am not listening to anything!


I do that on the bus sometimes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I got multicoloured Christmas lights (each light is 2 different colours) and they're awesome.


I have never seen that kind. That does sound awesome!

I'm going to Christmas Village today! YAY! :banana


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I just sneezed 6 times in a row :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I bet that means that good luck is coming your way.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> I bet that means that good luck is coming your way.


 :lol I sure hope so.... I need some good luck :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its hard living with a sociopath. When I eventually leave, I wont even look back.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just picked the perfect booger/boogie. It was firm with the right amount of moisture. Good size too. I can think clearly now!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm.......six months ago, we were praying for rain. Now, it's too much, melting our recent snowfall, and causing problems up north.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm glad you got that big booger out FC. :lol 

We're off to Christmas Village now! I'll try to get some good pics for you guys! :banana


----------



## coyasso (Dec 21, 2003)

:spank :spit :cry :rofl :cuddle :wtf oke :duck opcorn 

Some of these avatars are very bizarre, methinks.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Franklin said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I have headphones on and I am not listening to anything!
> ...


Me too. :yes

It's a good thing I went today 'cause there were only two boxes of'em left. Thankfully, I didn't have to buy that other, more expensive brand. I saved myself about $2.50.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Three more days :time


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

WHY????


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sooooooo hungry but I shouldn't eat now.

I think I'm going to anyway. I have the willpower of a roadkill skunk.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Pop Tarts!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why am I still up?!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Why am I still up?!


I should be asking myself that same question... :um


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Why did I get up so early?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Why did I get up so early?


lol. Same with me. I got up at about 3:20 AM, a few hours earlier than I was hoping to get up.

I guess that's one of the drawbacks of forcing oneself to fall asleep too early; no circadian sleep pattern.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I hate people asking me about my future because I can't see one. What do you do when you're just heading towards a complete dead end in life?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why is Perez Hilton famous?


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

I hate starting essays.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Handling firearms makes me calm.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm addicted to artichoke dip.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've got 96 tears and 96 eyes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dont wanna try no more


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The tree was breathtaking... I wish I'd had a camera with me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've learned a valuable lesson: Never purchase a store-made sandwich. I don't mean sub sandwich (or any variation of that sort), because those pass as moderately digestible. I mean a tuna sandwich made with what I can only imagine is "Wonder Bread." It was the most vile and wretched thing I have ever encountered. It was offensive to all senses (it was grotesque to look at, smelled like sweet eggs, tasted like garbage water, and touching it was like groping a moist, fishy towel). The only upside is that when I'm feeling especially ****ty, I can look back and say, "Well, at least I'm not in the middle of chewing that sandwich."


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Welp I'm done.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Flaky flaky flaky friends. Why must they be so flaky? Why why why? What a confusing pain. What a confusing, only "friend", pain. :steam 

:get


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The Seymore episode is so sad. :rain

I wish I was worth waiting for.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

pain controls my every thought


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

**** I'm applying to college.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have the next two days off.............YEA!!!!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Drella said:


> I've learned a valuable lesson: Never purchase a store-made sandwich. I don't mean sub sandwich (or any variation of that sort), because those pass as moderately digestible. I mean a tuna sandwich made with what I can only imagine is "Wonder Bread." It was the most vile and wretched thing I have ever encountered. It was offensive to all senses (it was grotesque to look at, smelled like sweet eggs, tasted like garbage water, and touching it was like groping a moist, fishy towel). The only upside is that when I'm feeling especially ****ty, I can look back and say, "Well, at least I'm not in the middle of chewing that sandwich."


Woah woah woah! But what did it sound like?? You said it was offensive to ALL senses!? I feel like I could be missing out on the best part of the story here!! :afr opcorn


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't think you want me to describe the sound; I don't even know if I can. To begin with, I didn't think it was possible to slurp a sandwich, so this was obviously some sandwich from an alternate dimension in which chemical bonds were no longer applicable. Just imagine what sounds would result if one had to drink a complete sandwich. If you're imagining frivolous gagging noises, you're right on track. Beyond that, it's indescribable.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm a bad person and deserved to be punished :yes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

mserychic said:


> I'm a bad person and deserved to be punished :yes


 :spank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well. Longest night of my ****ing life. Which is strange, considering I did get some sleep.

How am I supposed to study for two major tests when I'm running on three hours of sleep?

Honestly, that felt like ****ing four nights. FOUR. =(
I hate losing sleep. I hate it I hate it I hate it. Makes me want to kick puppies!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I leave for the airport in 2 hrs. Then I get to spend the rest of the day waiting. I have my book, my iPod and my laptop. I am prepared!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My back hurts, my knees hurt, my shoulder hurts, my *** hurts...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn, I feel like ****.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Why why why did my wrist decide to hurt again out of the blue today? It's been TWO MONTHS since I last sprained it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to stop eating these mini gingerbread cookies.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I need to stop eating these mini gingerbread cookies.


Absolutely. You need to stop beating around the bush and get some full size ones.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I am maaaaad today. Really mad. I haven't even had to deal with people or anything, I'm just mad. I host of inconvenient events have transpired in the past 2-3 hours since I've been awake at home by myself. And because of them: I. Am. Mad.

:wife


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ew, cryptic goo. Are there any worse goos? 


I think it may be vaseline or something, but it's perplexing nonetheless.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jeez, the SA's everywhere. On this board, on my team, at home. There's no place to hide from it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why do I even come to this site? :con


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am The One.

I don't like fights.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's only worth it if you succeed.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Hmm, perfectionism leaves no room for improvement my friend.

I'm just hummin' along.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I was referring to devoting your life to work but then again I suppose that that's a manifestation of perfectionism.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

what?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I'm getting sick...

and other crap.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well I sure got what I wanted. Sitting at a stop sign minding my own business and WHAM! Lady ran right into the back of me. Made me whack my head pretty hard on the steering wheel. Feel kinda funny now.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Well I sure got what I wanted. Sitting at a stop sign minding my own business and WHAM! Lady ran right into the back of me. Made me whack my head pretty hard on the steering wheel. Feel kinda funny now.


(((((((((((((((((((Kori))))))))))))))))))) OMG, are you okay, have you gone to the hospital yet??


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Should I go out and buy a digital camera today? Wal-Mart is open 24 hours for Christmas shopping...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Well I sure got what I wanted. Sitting at a stop sign minding my own business and WHAM! Lady ran right into the back of me. Made me whack my head pretty hard on the steering wheel. Feel kinda funny now.


 :hug 
I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you are okay and that you feel better real soon.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

He didn't sound like Peter Griffin one bit =-p


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm bringing fat back.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Duncan Hines' fudge marble cake tastes _Grrrrrrrreat!_


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate my brother. To him, I somehow qualify as a "****ing bum" simply because I'm _only_ getting a bachelor's degree. Okay, "Doctor."


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Ugh... finals week. :help


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

my wisdom teeth are coming in

and it hurts


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Today I have been married for six years.... :banana :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Heyyyy, congrats!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've turned completely nocturnal.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Rice for breakfast. Yum =)

I want to decorate our tree tonight. It's one of the nicest we've ever had.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yawwwwwwwn


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

<-- realizes she hasn't realized how funny and delightful this particular thread can be.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Penny said:


> Today I have been married for six years.... :banana :banana


Congratulations! Let me know if you ever want to leave the bum! :b

:hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy anniversary, Penny! :yes


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

Your post count is at 666 CoconutHolder. Hmm.. maybe a little too much controversial debate been happening lately and old :evil had to have his say. ( I kid, I kid 8)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL Well as spirituality rises, the darkness rises up to meet it. :b 

Yeah and on that note I am staying away from that thread now. I've edited my last post for the last time and I am not even going to go back there anymore. :stu 

As I always say, to each their own. Everyone has the right to their own beliefs. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im gonna bring magazines to read in class today.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Steel is heavy


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Dentist today


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Here comes the rain again
Raining in my head like a tragedy
Tearing me apart like a new emotion


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

big bloody booger


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a million random thoughts of the day and not enough room to store them in my head.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Nobody should be allowed to put a Stevie Ray Vaughn song in a commercial. Ever.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I went to the store to purchase toilet paper (We had KFC last night and my brother experienced a "situation" much like the Japanese did with Hiroshima, except with more poo. So I had to buy more. Toilet paper, I mean, not poo). 
So, I go to leave and the cashier says, "Enjoy your toilet paper." Thanks, I will. ***. 
I plan on calling the store to give him sporadic updates on my "Angel Soft" 3-ply satisfaction.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

it really is raining again...we had like four hours of sunlight in three days. oke


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

How come the only time she remembers I exist is when I say I hate her? Friend.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I think I laid some old ghosts to rest today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> it really is raining again...we had like four hours of sunlight in three days. oke


Wow, you too? Its been so dark and dreary and rainy here...........<sigh> :no

Illusions - I can relate to what you said. Sometimes I think I have ADD my thoughts run rampant and change so much. I get distracted so easily..... :mum


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Today what I said to a friend made her cry, it seems all I do lately is hurt everyone.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I really need a ****ing life *sigh*


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

My sails are out of wind...


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > it really is raining again...we had like four hours of sunlight in three days. oke
> ...


you need to get that light box. I'll prob get one too the way things are looking. I love this weather but its started to affect me!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

it could rain and be dark all year round and i wouldnt care. Im already depressed as hell.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel the opiates entering my veins and the depression returning to its lair.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hmm...mabey they should just prescribe opiates for depression then.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I've never taken any illegal drug before, but if I knew 100% that just taking one inhalation, one snort, or one injection of any illegal substance, without taking any more of it, and that it would permanently get rid of this debilitating anxiety I have, I would do it.

Of course, that's all just wishful thinking.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate anxiety.

I also hate feeling ****ty.

Yeah it sucks.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I've never done drugs. :shock


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Most of my anxiety builds up in my neck. So I get these bad stiff necks that suck ***. I feel a headache coming on......... :cry 

I just feel like cursing up a storm right now. :mum


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Coco :hug
I have similar physical symptoms.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

We're all morons. That's why I won't get fired lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I can't believe I spent, like, 40 minutes trying to figure out how to post pictures - and I STILL don't get it. Am I a moron? AAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!










I feel better now.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I might get married next week.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

416girl, haha glad you feel better. I explained it in the photos section.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ow ow ow ow


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nesteroff said:


> I might get married next week.


 :clap yay!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Most of my anxiety builds up in my neck. So I get these bad stiff necks that suck @$$. I feel a headache coming on......... :cry
> 
> I just feel like cursing up a storm right now. :mum


massages neck.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dammit, where is my iPod?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to help but I don't know how =(

Also.
I woke up to a neck cramp.

But the snow is pretty this morning =)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I am soooo bored right now.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

me too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I get bored easily too. :stu 



Off to get a shower now...........


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I rock :boogie


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

this website is addicting


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I am gonna take a break from SAS. I'll see how long I can stay away.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

smiles said:


> I am gonna take a break from SAS. I'll see how long I can stay away.


Yeah me too....starting..........now. Bye everyone. You've all been great.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

... breaks are overrated.
Anyway,

Rain, rain, @#$% you. Get out of my head. GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha, this is not looking good. You know you're in trouble when one of your only viable options for graduate school offers a Ph.D in Poultry Science. _What the hell is poultry science?!_ Oh yeah, I'm screwed.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder how it would feel getting beat up by a girl.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

OMG


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

What can I do right now that will make me feel better about myself?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Holy schnikeys that was the scariest yet most awesome experience ever!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tonight I am in a snowglobe


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:sigh is right.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll never be the same again......


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

What a rotten day.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why do all of my drawings look like serial rapists? Seriously.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> I wonder how it would feel getting beat up by a girl.


 About the same as being beat up by another guy.....crappy .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired. I need to go to bed :cry.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_I'm the independent thief
No one's got a number on me_


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's sleeting :sigh I'm so thrilled :fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm wearing gloves this morning. inside my house.

All I want for Christmas is gloves that fit my freakishly small hands.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> I wonder how it would feel getting beat up by a girl.


I'd love to show you.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

this wasnt how it's supposed to be.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I might be getting a cold :sigh 
this sucks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm freaking speeding on coffee right now.

I better go do something useful.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

was all this for real or just some kind of hell


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Geez, is there anything or anyone who *doesn't* piss him off these days? :roll


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm freaking speeding on coffee right now.


Me too! (Coffee+Diet Dr. Pepper+150mg Wellbutrin SR)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow yeah with that combo I'd be flying, NDR. :lol 

Its hours later I still feel hyper, which is a nice change. Usually by now I'd feel crashed. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had no idea I was that close :shock


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Fall semester 07' officially over. :fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mmmm....I love fried mushrooms and onions. :mushy 

And this lamb is so so good too. :mushy


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tomorrow, very early, I head for home. I hope the flights are not delayed.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn motherboard


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm almost done. Woohoo.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I got Concerta! woot! :yes :banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This has been the strangest week and it just keeps getting stranger!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

So I'm not alone in wanting to do it. Right on.

I get first crack at 'em, though.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

RainOfTerror said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how it would feel getting beat up by a girl.
> ...


I'd love to _be_ shown 

Don't make me beg :spank


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

soundlessenigma said:


> was all this for real or just some kind of hell


Hmm...

*gives head a shake*


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.bartgrantham.com/projects/ja ... reaker.gif

:clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol 

Do you know that guy? Is he a part of your jawbreakers team or did you just find that on the internet?

Either way its awesome. I want to see a play by play of you eating on like that. :clap


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

If you want to see that, then you'll want to see a bracket or two pop off. :b

I just found him on the internet, some day I hope to achieve what he has and all the glory and victory


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b Ooo no forget it, I forgot about that! 

so do you just keep licking it over and over....


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

^^^ no I just hold it under water :lol like i'm gonna do you...cold water.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b 

I love water torture! :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*luvs coco's avatar*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> *luvs coco's avatar*


Ahhh shucks.....thank you. :squeeze

I love it too, very very much. :mushy

So how's your Concerta doing you?


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Too much internet...brain turning to sawdust...out


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa I turn my room into a disaster zone but at least I found all my silk screening supplies :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

5 days!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why the beep am I on here?


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Tonight's the night, maaaaaaybe. oooweeeooo


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

MIL's Ham and cabbage soup is so so yummy. I love my in-laws. :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three more hours!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't wait for 24 hours of A Christmas Story!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> MIL's Ham and cabbage soup is so so yummy. I love my in-laws. :mushy


I miss ham and cabbage soup :sigh My Mom used to make that :sigh

My random thought... what the **** am I still doing up?? :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

leppardess said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > MIL's Ham and cabbage soup is so so yummy. I love my in-laws. :mushy
> ...


 :hug


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why am I still alive?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'ms tarting to wonder if my good mood is just the start of a manic cycle


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > *luvs coco's avatar*
> ...


Need a little more time and to raise to my max dose to see the difference.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

All [email protected]! meh


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I need to get my Christmas shopping done this weekend. :fall


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Can't keep my eyes open :yawn


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

When I go to bed, I instantly wake up. 

I wish I could sleep like a normal person for once in my life. I wish, when I did sleep, I didn't have nightmares.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

got my boots!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I actually said "sandwich" when I meant to say "sentence" earlier. 
I am the future Cass Eliot.

Interestingly, one of the top results on a Cass Eliot Google search is "What brand of ham was in the ham sandwich Cass Eliot choked on?"

(She didn't really choke on a sandwich (Thanks, Google). Well, she probably did at some point, we all have, but it wasn't fatal.)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Recently I described the above poster as brilliant. This statement is currently under review for accuracy, lol.

One time I was addressing a monthly meeting at the LIMITED where I used to work, I was in front of 350 peeps and instead of saying Peanuts (like the comic strip) I said Penis. I never lived that down surprisingly.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

In rating my two worst days of the year, I need a criteria to weigh them on. What's worse, a day where everything gets progressively worse and eventually blows up in your face...or a day where there's only one thing that goes wrong, but it devastates you worse than the entire other day combined?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My life is blown to high hell.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Starting to feel a little....grinchy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well its 5 o'clock in the morning and my little girl has been up for a half hour now. Looks like I'm up for the day already. Sometimes I miss that thing they call sleep. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So it wasn't that bad. She stayed up until about 6:30 and then we both fell back to sleep until 10:00.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My coworkers decided to talk about how I don't talk - in front of me. One even included the thoughts of another who wasn't there, which tells me they've talked about it before. What did I do? Didn't say a word.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If there isn't a storm on Sunday that cancels school...

there is NO way all my projects are going to be finished.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I feel better!...sorta.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sick of my sickness. Don't touch me, you'll get this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

weird... broken glass tastes like blood.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleet is ruining my snowstorm!!!!!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

...or, i suppose, it wasn't the night. . 8)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sylvia Plath.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats a thought


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa I napped too long.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Screw Christmas... i want Halloween time again. yayayay ^-^;;


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am against the idea of cold weather.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I took a long nap. I ahven't napped in months. Delicious.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

a boogy boogy boogy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

When you have kids you discover some very awesome things.......such as "Yo Gabba Gabba"

There's a party in my tummy
so yummy so yummy
There's a party in my tummy
so yummy so yummy

You know you want to hear it!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe the power went out?

Damn this snow storm!!!!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

That makes me angry, and when Dr. Evil gets angry, Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset. And when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset...people DIE!!!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Who are these people??


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

What the hell was I thinking? 

I feel like the biggest dork right now. Seriously.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Could you be the one to release me?_


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Something's gone horribly wrong.
Death's the only way out.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

soundlessenigma said:


> Something's gone horribly wrong.
> Death's the only way out.


 :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If my calculations are correct.. by new years I'll have gone to 25 shows this year 

*edit 28 shows


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yesterday's snow is disappearing under a curtain of rain.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Pain!!!.............


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need to find a new church, but I can't find the courage.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's a freakin' blizzard out there.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

^Got that right.

How the hell am I supposed to shovel that? Geez. It's days like today that have me wishing I owned a pair of snow pants.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I need to find a new church, but I can't find the courage.


 :squeeze Good luck!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> It's a freakin' blizzard out there.


That's what it's doing here now too. Glad I don't have to go out today.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks.

I love the current mattel commercial. So precious.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

They should've never redone the chocolate factory movie. The first was a masterpiece.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

So.

bored.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey me too!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> They should've never redone the chocolate factory movie. The first was a masterpiece.


Yes, great movie. Very funny. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I feel like I don't hate myself.

Now if only that really did mean I was better.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Peach Schnapps, where have you been all my life???

I love you in cranberry juice!
I love you in diet cranberry juice!

Gilmore Girls is not very funny. 

Lauren Graham is hot.

Peach Schnapps!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

what goes around comes around.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Let it snow.. let it snow.. let it snow.. but not too much plz ty.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

C'est la vie!


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wish I was in Disney World right now............


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why are you ignoring me?

You know what's stupid? People saying they can't vote for Obama because he's (allegedly) Muslim. And thinking that attending church in a media ceremony makes things better.

Atheist, Agnostic, Jewish, Muslim and clean? Better to be a scumbag than to be an infidel.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Still bored out of my mind.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I ate so much cookie batter tonight


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:|


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

****.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so glad school is cancelled, I actually did a happy dance. =D

Now I can actually pass my work in on time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^
:banana 
:boogie
:clap


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just because you're paranoid don't mean they're not after you

[youtube:3ifr2ol8]d_UQWjx3HRo[/youtube:3ifr2ol8]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^^^^^

Thats what I've been trying to say for a long time now. :stu 

See, Kurt got it, why can't everyone else get it? :b


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I definitely need to find a better way....Thanks Kurt for the advice.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wrote my supervisor a note asking to skip the holiday party since it is taking the place of a meeting and therefore mandatory, but she never got back to me. Now I don't know what to do... should I skip it and say I forgot to set my alarm?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love this video, and song:






I don't know what you should do LIR.......sorry. Is the meeting still on? If so, go to the meeting. If its just the christmas party, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's just the party, but it's with our clients, so it's socializing that wouldn't be good to mess up (which is inevitable for me)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there anything around you can take to help take the edge off of your anxiety, like a benzo or something of the like?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nope, but meds don't have much of an effect on me anyhow. Thanks for the help, though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

no problem good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I'm definitely not going to go... I just need to find a good way to explain why.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I've stopped trying to make up excuses about my anxiety. I was invited to a co-workers Halloween party in October and I simply told him I had anxiety issues and that I couldn't handle it and he said he understood. Last week, someone asked me about the huge scars on my left arm and I simply told him I did it with a razor and when he asked why, I said "I'm crazy". He didn't seem to believe me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My butt is sore :sus 

I've been sitting in this chair all day. But I did my work!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't believe I'm still awake ^_^


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Blahhhh so bored and lonely :sigh :rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

(Retroactively from last Friday) After today, I will never have a social situation thrust upon me in my living space. Woohoo?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The court system is self-righteous institution filled with self-righteous people who don't mess around with uneducated and unworldly kids like me who don't shave or cut their hair. ****


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn, it's already the 17th.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God, I hate that I'm being _dragged_ to "I am Legend" tomorrow. I have no interest in seeing this movie. I know it'll be ****. No one ever wants to go see the movies I want to see. Well, okay, it probably would be weird going to a porno theater with relatives. 
I could say no, but he knows I have nothing better to do. And he'll whine like a blubbering infant until I finally relent and take him (that or strangle myself with pantyhose). Either way, the ball is in his court.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I got nothing done today. !fail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to run and it's only 18F outside!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So apparently suicidal tendencies really run in my family


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

mserychic said:


> So apparently suicidal tendencies really run in my family


Mine too, I think.

That book the waiter lent my mother and me... I think the pages smell like him.

Whatever. It smells good.

Um...

:doh :hide


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Yesterday was so fun, I'm glad I got to see you again.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

For once, I was the very last one that left class today...=) Then again, that's also because it was the last day. Hahaha..


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

awkward awkward awkward awkward awkward awkward awkward

i am awkward


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

In the wise words of Frosty the Snowman:

I'm all livin'!

I _am_ alive!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

mserychic said:


> So apparently suicidal tendencies really run in my family


It gallops in mine and recently crossed the finish line.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, my stomach is feeling hardcore gross this morning.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me if my happiness is just a veil of denial over what is really happening in my life.

Genuine or not, I want it to stay.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just went to hell and back and I'm exhausted.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> I just went to hell and back and I'm exhausted.


Do they have Starbucks in Hell ?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh yes. They have everything except the things my family wants for christmas.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My mom's friend is stupid. She only calls my mom to tell her about the new medical emergencies she's encountered. This time it was her 'restless leg syndrome.' Obviously my mom put the call on speaker so that we both could laugh at her endlessly. Horrible? Yes. Deserved? Oh yeah. No "How are you?" from her just, "I'm sitting in my chair right now.. and it's just shaking! My leg keeps shaking!" 
Oh my God, my restless leg!! Okay, kitten, first of all "Restless Leg Syndrome" does not mean that your leg moves up and down rapidly (You know, as though you're _purposely_ tapping your foot... _consciously_), you have uncomfortable sensations that _make you_ move your leg. At least get it right if you want people's sympathy. She does this **** all the time... a clear Munchausen case. 
I live my life surrounded by idiots, seriously. I like to think that I, perhaps, possess a marginal degree of common sense, but I'm starting to consider that, since I've lived amongst these people my whole life, I'm probably just as bad.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

errrughhhhaaaaeeee!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Need. to. sleep.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

tea for two and two for tea


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

OK... THAT was scary..
but life's no fun without a good scare? 

... Meh =\.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

You're so full of ****, hope you get the same in return...


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

three days after it snows and they finally plow my street.
awesome!! :roll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have so many things to silkscreen.. why am I just sitting here?!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

It came today! Yippee!!


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Oh yes. They have everything except the things my family wants for christmas.





Drella said:


> Oh my God, my restless leg!!


I'm sorry, I LOL'd at these posts :rofl

I have Tito El Bambino stuck in my head
Iss my time! mambo kings! mambo kings!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Good night.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Traveling by bus and then train is a b****.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

You were the closest, now you are the farthest..... yet, still your ability to inflict pain is as strong as ever.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Gohd, i shouldn't have eaten those snack cakes.....x[


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why am I so hungry???


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's almost over


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Someone go to work for me....


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Someone go to work for me....


...only if you go to work for me.

I keep feeling like going out to do things while simultaneously having a difficult time getting up in the morning.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:get 






:sigh


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh God, does she ever have a knack for twisting my words around and laying on the guilt...argh!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Must.

Get.

Off.

This.

:fall 




Site.

:fall :fall


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn tv, not working.

Must get up and do something!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Got Klonopin!

Getting hamster tonight!

Getting very happy that school is basically over till Jan. 3rd!

Oh, and since it is nearly Christmas, here's the Nintendo 64 Kid (remix) the kid goes crazy, and it's hilarious. you've probably seen it before.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

ericj said:


> GraceLikeRain said:
> 
> 
> > Someone go to work for me....
> ...


Deal. I hope you like kids, though, because I'm a teacher :b


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

sometimes when everything seems at
its worst
when all conspires
and gnaws
and the hours, days, weeks
years
seem wasted -
stretched there upon my bed
in the dark
looking upward at the ceiling
I get what many will consider an
obnoxious thought:
it's still nice to be
Bukowski.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

GraceLikeRain said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > GraceLikeRain said:
> ...


Eh, neutral. They like me, though.

I was in a jail waiting room the other day and all the little kids were very curious about me. They kept coming up and smiling in my direction. It's the weirdest thing.

I also have the strange distinction of having been a Junior High camp counselor (for boys, obviously) and actually enjoying it. I had no problems with them whatsoever. In fact, they seemed to go to great lengths to be good for me.

Now, for you:
After today's chaos and over 10 phone calls from field techs having trouble with assorted software and hardware, you go home, clean laundry, pack, drive to the airport, ride a shuttle, go through security, fly ~350 miles, catch yet another shuttle, get a rental car, drive 40 miles in an unfamiliar city, check in at a hotel after midnight, get up at 6, drive 15 miles to a joint emergency operations center, get to a server room, modify some code, update a bunch of servers manually, then teach a class on something you haven't prepared for because you don't know what they want to learn, and finally return to the hotel. The next day is just as crazy, only part of it is in reverse for the return flight that afternoon.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*sigh* I should be saving money, but I just couldn't resist that lace cami at AE!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

ericj said:


> Now, for you:
> After today's chaos and over 10 phone calls from field techs having trouble with assorted software and hardware, you go home, clean laundry, pack, drive to the airport, ride a shuttle, go through security, fly ~350 miles, catch yet another shuttle, get a rental car, drive 40 miles in an unfamiliar city, check in at a hotel after midnight, get up at 6, drive 15 miles to a joint emergency operations center, get to a server room, modify some code, update a bunch of servers manually, then teach a class on something you haven't prepared for because you don't know what they want to learn, and finally return to the hotel. The next day is just as crazy, only part of it is in reverse for the return flight that afternoon.


Wow, people who don't drink a lot of coffee need not apply for that job :fall I wouldn't have the energy or be able to handle the stress.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the banana is frozen.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

wtf, she wants to mail it to me now?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

GraceLikeRain said:


> Wow, people who don't drink a lot of coffee need not apply for that job :fall I wouldn't have the energy or be able to handle the stress.


I don't drink any. You just happened to catch me at one of those times I'd like to trade someone for my job.  Normally you couldn't trade me for it.

Usually it's more like:
- Get up at 7-ish.
- Take a shower.
- Get dressed.
- Drive 2.5 miles, mostly downhill.
- Say "morning" to Randy.
- Grab an orange juice and water from the fridge.
- Sit at desk, check email, answer if anyone sent something (almost never).
- Start working on the same project as yesterday. Surf intermittently.
- Consult manager (once, maybe twice) and maybe project manager on method to solve some random technical problem.
- Either before or after the last one, go to lunch for an hour.
- Resume working on the project. Surf intermittently.
- Say "night" to Randy.
- Leave work in an hour or so.
- Get dinner.
- Drive home, mostly uphill.
- Collect mail, water/feed (if needed)/pet kitty, surf the internet, and go to bed.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Scrubs is teaching me so many life lessons right now. And season one happens to have a bespectacled, nerdy Asian lab technician named Franklin. Very strange.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Life without dreams is no life at all.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Franklin said:


> And season one happens to have a bespectacled, nerdy Asian lab technician named Franklin. Very strange.


WHOA!!! WHERE!?!??! :eek

oh oh wait, I caught that before I actually processed the entire post. Scrubs, you say... YouTube has no video to show me this intriguing character. I guess this means I have to get back to my schoolwork. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I slept in without knowing it lol.
My mom forgot to wake me up.

But I have off class first so that's okay. I'll probably only go to one 40-minute class to pass in some last minute stuff.


My hamster doesn't know how to get to its wheel!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My hamster doesn't know how to get to its wheel!


Awww that is cute!

Franklin - I gotta see that character!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can see clearly now the rain is gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way,
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It's gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright) sunshiny day.

:banana 


Hooray for sunshine! :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why the **** am I still alive?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Success!

Too bad it's unimportant in the long run.

Unimportant in light of more recent revealings.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Stop calling me you deranged *****, I'm not interested in celebrating your love of Jesus on this or any other Christmas.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

i like it cozy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get moving!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to get moving!


Go go go!

That's for me too.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

coffee + hazelnut coffeemate = me happy


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I just overheard the news on the tv.."man gets four years for sexually assaulting his four year old daughter live on the internet". 
****ing sicko!!! 
I'm gonna shut the tube off now...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

what is wrong with me?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tasha said:


> what is wrong with me?


 :ditto :sigh


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

njodis said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> > what is wrong with me?
> ...


 :ditto x3

Why are psychiatrists so useless?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Visiting your middle school for the first time in years to see your sister's orchestra concert evokes lots of nostalgia...and lots of "what the f*** am I doing with my life?"


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Apparently I'm getting more than one? Oh boy.

And I meant drYer!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

[youtube:176yq2yu]YoktvpBDAiw[/youtube:176yq2yu]


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

i always wonder why he started ignoring me. i always wonder what i'd done or not done. :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa Fatima is just the sexiest! and she crouched down and sang TO ME! :boogie


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why must your avatars move, njodis?

I'm going to get seizures.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Why must your avatars move, njodis?
> 
> I'm going to get seizures.


Hey, now. Mr. Peanut is barely moving in this one.

I do, however, apologize in advance for any convulsions it may cause you in the future.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I failed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*skips around happily*

=D


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am.
I am.
I am.

Alone.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> I do, however, apologize in advance for any convulsions it may cause you in the future.


Such a gentleman.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

soundlessenigma said:


> I am.
> I am.
> I am.
> 
> Alone.


Let me buy you a drink...when we're both 21


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

In less than a month's time, I will be turning 19. Hmm... I wonder what it's like to be 19?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mother****er


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Gasp! CoconutHolder!

I am shocked.

Just shocked.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Though my bright red nose may look jolly, it's making me very, very cranky (and snotty!).


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Better move my guitar gear or my sister's kids will 'relic' it...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder if she likes me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Gasp! CoconutHolder!
> 
> I am shocked.
> 
> Just shocked.


why? am I not human? do i not bleed the same blood other human's bleed? :stu :b

what can i say? i'm a little frustrated today. i do love to curse to help me vent but you gotta watch what you say around the little people so i figured, **** it, i'll vent here. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My hamster still thinks I'm food. =p


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't gotten up out of this chair in an hour.

OOH It's time for Wheel of Fortune!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Why is it that I get the feeling that, with every rejected scholarship, whatever foundation I'm applying to is politely flipping me the bird?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> why? am I not human? do i not bleed the same blood other human's bleed? :stu :b
> 
> what can i say? i'm a little frustrated today. i do love to curse to help me vent but you gotta watch what you say around the little people so i figured, **** it, i'll vent here. :yes


 You're free to vent. It's just a personal choice of mine not to swear.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish I looked half as good as everyone here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I like to curse once in a while for a form of venting. (of course not ever around my little ones) When I get really mad, it feels good, like a release. I guess I never really put much stock in the words themselves being really bad but I've always known where and when to let it slip. Mostly just around my husband and my friends........oh and my siblings sometimes too.

this just came to mind, don't take it the wrong way, but wouldn't saying you want to die and wishing you were dead be a form of cursing? :stu 


good night everyone, time for me to go to bed :yes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Vagina is Latin for "sheath" So girls, every time you use the word vagina, remember that it is a word coined by the males of ancient Italy, who were thinking of a covering for their "swords". Worse than that, the medical term for the external end of the vagina, is "introitus", which literally translates from Latin as "in I go"!!_


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish my self esteem would grow back again....


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> this just came to mind, don't take it the wrong way, but wouldn't saying you want to die and wishing you were dead be a form of cursing? :stu


How so?


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

soundlessenigma, me too :um 

Italy Italy Italy Italy :eyes I forgot what I was going to say and now I have to leave


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I third that


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

curse (kûrs)
n.
1. 
a. An appeal or prayer for evil or misfortune to befall someone or something.
b. The evil or misfortune that comes in or as if in response to such an appeal: bewailed the curse of ill health.
2. One that is accursed.
3. A source or cause of evil; a scourge: "Selfishness is the greatest curse of the human race" William Ewart Gladstone.
4. A profane word or phrase; a swearword.
5. Ecclesiastical A censure, ban, or anathema.
6. Slang Menstruation. Used with the.
v. cursed or curst (kûrst), curs·ing, curs·es 
v.tr.
1. To invoke evil or misfortune upon; damn.
2. To swear at.
3. To bring evil upon; afflict: was cursed with crippling arthritis.
4. Ecclesiastical To put under a ban or an anathema; excommunicate.
v.intr.
To utter curses; swear.

I would think the definiton of 1 a would fit the description somewhat.


I'm not looking to argue about this but I did see on another thread you say "No, ****." :con 

so you do curse. :yes 

or do you just not allow yourself to say "****"

:stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

AHA!! and you just said "****ing" on the banning game thread.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Look out, detective CoconutHolder is on the case!

just teasin' ya :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol 

The funny thing is I just happened to come across these threads just now because they were threads I was on before or I just happened to open one she posted on. 

I'm just on a roll today, what can I say? :yes 



:duck


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Frosty!

I'm all livin' 

I am alive!

I've had the Frosty the Snowman song in my head for 3 days now.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like driving my mom's minivan like it's a performance car


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am reduced to tears, filled with love and gratefullness for these precious wonderful beings bestowed upon me.


:cry :cry :mushy :mushy :mushy :cry :cry 



have a nice day everyone


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That was ridiculous.




Edit: No it wasn't. I'm just an idiot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My hamster's gone from gnawing on my hands to licking them. So cute =p
I held it this morning. And it found its wheel! I had to rescue it from it at 3 am though...its a little nervous going up and down the tubes. But it's getting the hang of it.

Now I just need sleep.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> curse (kûrs)
> n.
> 1.
> a. An appeal or prayer for evil or misfortune to befall someone or something.
> ...


Not considering that my death would benefit both myself and the world.



> I'm not looking to argue about this but I did see on another thread you say "No, ****." :con
> 
> so you do curse. :yes


No, no, that wasn't me.

It's also a personal choice not to tell bold-faced lies.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

With this new mp3 player, I can conquer the world!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

*My mom on the phone with my grandmother and me right next to her surfing SAS*

My grandmother: "What's she doing?"

Me: "I'm on the internet"

My mom: "She's on the internet"

My grandmother: "What's she looking at?"

Me: "I'm on the social anxiety site"

My mom: "She says she's on the social anxiety site"

My grandmother: "Oh, well tell her to put a sock in it"

My mom: "Ma! Geez, well that was rude"

My mom to me: "She told you to put a sock in it"

Me joking: "Well!"

My grandmother: "She focuses on that (my SA) too much"

Me: "I need to know there are others like me out there"

Them: *going on to the next subject*

:roll


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Whoever thought up a pizza buffet is a @#$% genius.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mmm! Beef stew with peanut butter!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I need to call in to work, but I'm afeared to... :afr

:|


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

F***ing boarish, flatulent, unhygienic, dysfunctional family! I love you but my god you make it difficult for me to show it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i've used the word "aficionado" more times today than i ever have...& in an improper manor. it's stuck in my miiiiind, mayne


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

a cookie for yoouuuu
a cookie for meeeee
a cookie dipped in milk
is a great cookie indeeeed.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Another wasted day.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

people appear to lack common sense of decency, its absolutely ridiculous, the last thing I want is to come home from a mind-numbingly dull wedding, to have complete strangers sit around your house and watch tv until midnight.. ****ing idiots.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

LIR, I'd just like to comment on your new avatar. The first Unico movie was a definite childhood favorite of mine. It had a certain appeal to me which is hard to describe. I even downloaded it a few months ago because of that very reason. I didn't think many people knew of that movie at all, since everyone is into the newer anime now, but it's nice to know that some people still enjoy the classics.

I never saw the second movie though, but when I get in the proper situated environment I probably will. I'm sure it won't have that same appeal to me at all as the first one, although I'm sure it's a great sequel in and of itself.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:um One more day of work..........


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ahhh time off, the last 2 weeks ill have off in the next 2 years.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm looking forward to leaving... just not looking forward to driving in the rain for 5 hours :um :fall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hallucinating is actually quite fun.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Now i'm cold. that was wierd...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why are you not working Seroquel?! I have things I need to do tomorrow.. can't sleep all day!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> LIR, I'd just like to comment on your new avatar. The first Unico movie was a definite childhood favorite of mine. It had a certain appeal to me which is hard to describe. I even downloaded it a few months ago because of that very reason. I didn't think many people knew of that movie at all, since everyone is into the newer anime now, but it's nice to know that some people still enjoy the classics.
> 
> I never saw the second movie though, but when I get in the proper situated environment I probably will. I'm sure it won't have that same appeal to me at all as the first one, although I'm sure it's a great sequel in and of itself.


The second movie, Unico in the Island of Magic, was one of my favorite movies as a kid. I'm not really into most anime, but Unico will always be apart of my childhood.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The kitchen is clean. I even cleaned the refridgerator shelves!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The next few days are going to be hell - tons of people and no sleep. Somebody save me, please.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

This is neat


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

a cookie for yooouuu
a cookie for meeeee
a cookie dipped in coffee
is a yummy cookie to meeee


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

i like food


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So insanely sick of myself and my life. Enough already!


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

You only think it is a crisis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to make a phone call!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Liking a girl who has SA is almost more frustrating than having SA myself..


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, and I realized moments ago that I just ate a turkey sandwich using turkey that was "best used before NOV 09 2007". :fall

Oh boy, maybe i'll get sick and die. :rain


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't believe there's only 2 days until Christmas!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm feeling toasty, but I have a headache and I'm realllllly bored. =/

oh, and hungry. Don't forget hungry.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i slept all day, prolly my body trying to catch up on lost sleep from the past week.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh what's the use?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Great I slept all day :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Great I slept all day :fall


 :ditto me too


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

damn it all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We have wind, we have cold, but no snow .


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> We have wind, we have cold, but no snow .


 :ditto


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

roswell said:


> Liking a girl who has SA is almost more frustrating than having SA myself..


Do I know you? 
Just kidding. I hope everything works out for you.

I knew I shouldn't have eaten that last slice. I feel pudgy.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Why does it hurt me so badly, why does it hurt me to see the moon, in whose light he must be sleeping? that's it :rain 

Why don't I ever really want to go to sleep at night? :stu


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Give me strength to not let the self-loathing back in...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hi

i'm in the middle of wrapping tons of presents for my kids. my back is hurting now. christmas morning is going to be fun fun fun. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> hi
> 
> i'm in the middle of wrapping tons of presents for my kids. my back is hurting now. christmas morning is going to be fun fun fun. :yes


must be cool to be a parent :yes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Noca said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


 :yes You inspire us, CoconutHolder.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****ing blahhhhhhhhhh 

sometimes I just hate myself


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awww guys. i love you. 

it is so awesome. you can't imagine the love that seeps out of your every pore when you are a parent. they make you laugh, smile and make your heart fill with love so much it feels like its going to explode out of your chest. :mushy i don't know if its because i'm such a good parent as is my husband or i just got very lucky, but i have the most loving kids. they are just so precious. i would post pics but i'm a little nervous about exposing my kids, ya know? i don't know who all is lurking on this website.

but yeah having kids makes christmas so much more special.

i do hope you all get to experience the love between yourself and your own children someday. they change you forever.

back to wrapping.

see ya'll later.

oke


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> but yeah having kids makes christmas so much more special.


This will be my little girl's first Christmas. She has no clue what's going on (8 months) so I'm excited for her.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Why must my internets be slow...?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

because it's a series of tubes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

njodis said:


> because it's a series of tubes


Thank you, Senator Ted Stevens. lol


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

*crushes tubes*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need to do that.

I hate this ****ing white **** that refuses to go away. Whoever has been dreaming of a white Christmas, JUST STOP IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

eagleheart said:


> Why does it hurt me so badly, why does it hurt me to see the moon, in whose light he must be sleeping? that's it :rain
> 
> Why don't I ever really want to go to sleep at night? :stu


 :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If I can keep this momentum going I'll finish by xmas!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_I'm in the basement. You're in the sky.
I'm in the basement, baby. Drop on by._


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh
my
god
i am so so tired
help.......me........


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ughhhhhhhhhhh
my stomache hurts


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhh
> my stomache hurts


use heat


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

And I'm off to sweet Prozac heaven!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks noca
i just got a hot hot shower and let it hit my belly for quite a while and i feel so much better........ahhh sweet relief.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> thanks noca
> i just got a hot hot shower and let it hit my belly for quite a while and i feel so much better........ahhh sweet relief.


np, if you ever have a medical problem just ask me. :b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

If things were different, I'd be there with you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

One more to go!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Please don't make me go to church...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****...

does anyone want to buy a kidney? I promise it's barely used.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I wouldn't have minded if he'd h called me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> ****...
> 
> does anyone want to buy a kidney? I promise it's barely used.


try ebay, i'm sure you can get some decent money for it. people will buy anything there, so why not a kidney? :b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

It's almost Christmas day. *Yaaaaaawn*

I guess I should go to sleep now if I want the big guy to stop by my place.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Fry's right. It's time to sit on Santa's lap... and HARD_


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

Never again will I try to make a gingerbread house. I hate gingerbread and I hate gingerbread men, however I do feel kind of bad for the gingerbread men because they have one broke *** house to come home to. Sorry guys.................


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

[youtube:nm5sutsw]DKk9rv2hUfA[/youtube:nm5sutsw]


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if anyone actually _likes_ me?

No, I know it to be not.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

BABEH JEEBUZ DAI ..RAWK 0n \m/


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

well half of the visiting is done.

off to do the other half.

i can't wait to sleep tonight!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Another xmas spent in front of the comp!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's ****ing cold in this house! Can I go home yet?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I hope he survived round two.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ritalin wearing off, depression returning, in need of opiates.....


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I bet you won't give me the times and somehow we won't meet.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

same **** different day.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Christmas was so awesome this year, Santa remembered to bring me nothing! lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

i can't sleep, someone please put me out of my misery.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

For the first time ever, I am not able to pull myself together.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:hug


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

REJOICE!!

no more christmas songs for another year :banana


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

nubly said:


> REJOICE!!
> 
> no more christmas songs for another year :banana


 :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

soundlessenigma said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > REJOICE!!
> ...


 :yay :yay :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm freakin' cold, yo.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

omg, we meet in 15 minutes... :afr


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is the best part of my day! Everyone else has gone home so it's just me and the quiet!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh wow. A year already? 

Time flies when you're having... um... :um
nevermind.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

nubly said:


> REJOICE!!
> 
> no more christmas songs for another year :banana


Today is Boxing Day, and when I went to the movie theatre tonight, they were playing Christmas music before the movie started! Annoying Christmas music at that. But other than that blip, yay! :clap


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

If I had a million dollars...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

god, what the ****


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We don't have Boxing Day. :stu
Christmas stuff is on $ALE! Buy now, save now, use in 2008! :lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you... for spending time with me. I missed you...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shot of caffeine....


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm going to be meche team leader next semester! It almost makes all those years of solitude worth it...or not. But it's still going to be crazy fun!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG DAVE GAHAN IS SO HOT O.O


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I THOUGHT I ate 3 meals yesterday.

Turns out it was only 2. Unless skittles count. Which they don't. So yeah, 2.

?

What is wrong with me usually I eat everything in sight. This is like Effexor all over again, but for no apparent reason!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The zoo is actually a good idea.


I can't believe I have to come here just to get away from him. Am I that cold? Do I not love him? Why do I run when all he wants to do is spend time with me? :stu


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

You ungrateful self-absorbed *****. You make me look like a saint.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Stomach flu. :fall


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

**** my luck


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Dreamcatcher said:


> Stomach flu. :fall


Flu is not fun. Get well soon! 

:squeeze


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

gohd, what a web...! :doh 

Well.... perhaps a web will be fun. . . :twisted


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Tomorrow is Friday :yay And I get to leave work at 4:30 :boogie


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:doh Jeebus, what a web :doh


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

oh man I need sugar... wish I hadn't OD'd on all that chocolate over the holidays :S


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am addicted to this site.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

a bag of meat for dinner mm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i wish these ****in sinus headaches would go the hell away already. meds aren't working


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe I shouldn't have told him that the wolf ended up eating the boy. I think I may have made that part up.

I loved his :eek reaction to hearing it, though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am almost at 21,000 posts already.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

My daughter, is hanging my wet underwear on skirt hangers..........


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

roswell said:


> Dreamcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Stomach flu. :fall
> ...


Thank you Roswell. I'm feeling a lot better already today. :squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> i wish these ****in sinus headaches would go the hell away already. meds aren't working


try 2 tylenol ultras and 2 advils.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yay luck!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

puppydogs and rainbows


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate friends that make up bull**** excuses to not hang out with me, and no they dont have SA.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why is my first response to a compliment "what do they want from me?"


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:fall :um :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I don't fall asleep in mid sentence.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice weather for a long drive today :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's early


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't believe that I'm still in the top 10 for post count after all these years :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I so hate when customers make appts then don't show up. We wouldn't of even opened today if those 2 didn't make appts!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Note to self: never tell my sister anything.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

me wants to be motoring in a brand new Golf GTI with DSG right nows...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Too many Ferreros.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:fall what a long and busy day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

what a short meaningless day


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I always forget how ****ty I feel when I'm sick until I'm sick again.....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Omlettes are just the best!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sometimes there aren't enough hours in the day. Sometimes.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

joe81 said:


> I always forget how ****ty I feel when I'm sick until I'm sick again.....


haha, it's so true! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so bored and my stupid meds aren't knocking me out.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> Note to self: never tell my sister anything.


 :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I'm so bored and my stupid meds aren't knocking me out.


your avatar is cute!!! :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I'm so bored and my stupid meds aren't knocking me out.


Amen to that!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope I feel better today than I did yesterday.

I had such anxiety yesterday.


anxiety sucks ***. :mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blahhhh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The girl that played "Crissy" in the movie "Now and Then" (the chubby redhead with pigtails) died of a heroin overdose three weeks ago. If I had just seen the headline "'Now & Then' star dies of drug overdose," my first thought would have been,"Gaby Hoffman, oh no." So this is surprising.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm at war with my anxiety.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

boy do i feel like a loser today.

i feel totally incompetent, retarded and depressed to boot. what a bad day. i hate when this happens. :cry


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel good, thank you ritalin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you, Hungary.
Thank you, anxiety.
Thank you, disillusionment! :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm at war with my anxiety.


omg!...where have you been?!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shiva said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at war with my anxiety.
> ...


 :lol

NOCA - I'm jealous!! I need some energy in a bottle. :yes

on a good note, I do feel a lot better than I did earlier, yay :banana


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

All that chocolate's making me nutty. I can't believe some of the stuff I've been saying lately. :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I gotta run....to the bathroom....and then five miles!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I gotta run....to the bathroom....and then five miles!


wish i could run


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hug - I am doing it to try and burn off Paxil fat. It makes my knees hurt sometimes. Plus, I have a pulled left hamstring that makes strides painful.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am getting much better at my new job...  That makes me feel good!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Penny said:


> I am getting much better at my new job...  That makes me feel good!!


 :clap


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Why am I sick again?? I just got over being sick....I need to find a new job :fall


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't tell which is more frustrating. SA or motor control.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get my sleep schedule back on track!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Same here, why am I not in bed?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't enjoy being lucid


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

*******


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

They've come back! I'm freeeeeee!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sis is gone =(

Bro is moved out

Gonna be strange.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Get hate mail; I blow it off and keep going, taking nothing from no one, give them hell as long as im breathing, kicking *** in the morning and taking names in the evening.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't believe it's the last day of 2007!!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Good riddance ^^

I hate being forgetful, disorganized...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I wanna kiss her at midnight..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> Get hate mail; I blow it off and keep going, taking nothing from no one, give them hell as long as im breathing, kicking @$$ in the morning and taking names in the evening.


amen to that.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy New Year!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

But it's only 11 here lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ was being preemptive lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I know =p


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

it's 9:30 here.
man, you guys are gonna be in 2008 while i'm still stuck back in 2007! what the hay!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Slowpoke!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Playin' scrabble. Doin' mushrooms.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Another fantastic new year's eve, made a coked out phone call to a friend of mine who's a cop, and he's since refused to reply to my texts. Another friend lost, and I won't be able to sleep for 2 days. Outstanding job, Vincenzo.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

2008, here we are


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

2008 is going to be way better than 2007


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Dear, sweet depression.....kiss me, you fool!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I feel better tomorrow - no uke like today! :no
I had to clean up after myself, too!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That was fun.

:eyes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So sick and tired.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Happy New Year! Here, have a ****ing blizzard!"


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yay for snow! :eyes


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

6 hours till the cricket starts...which means I should probably get some sleep before then, but **** it, it's only 4:45am, sun will be up soon...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i luv my new white robe <3


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa I can't believe I'm hung over. I like never get hung over.


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

Whoa..I can't believe I'm NOT hung-over
Nearly 8 years sober! 

:yay :boogie :yay 

-Lilfly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never been hung over in my life. :um


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Priorities priorities.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never been drunk or hung over. :stu


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

roswell said:


> I've never been drunk or hung over. :stu


 :ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hansel: I guess you can dere-lick my balls cap-E-tan. 

Derek Zoolander: I can Dere-lick my own balls, thank you very much. 

:lol 


yay Zoolander is on


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hansel: I guess you can dere-lick my balls cap-E-tan.
> 
> Derek Zoolander: I can Dere-lick my own balls, thank you very much.
> 
> ...


lol

I like your new AV! What is love??!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks!

baby don't hurt me
don't hurt me
no more :yes


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

mudd


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I think in this thread a few days ago that I was getting good at my job....scratch that....I suck. :rain


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

It's awful not being wanted.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

drama drama drama


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My emotions control me.
I want that power back in _my_ hands where it belongs.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Ack, snow attack.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

rawr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well now that I'm a lil bit drunk maybe I can get somethin done today..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i made it through the wilderness
somehow i made it through
didn't know how lost i was
until i found you


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So true funny how it seems
Always in time, but never in line for dreams.
Head over heels when toe to toe.
This is the sound of my soul,
This is the sound

I bought a ticket to the world,
But now I've come back again
Why do I find it hard to write the next line?
Oh I want the truth to be said

Huh huh huh hu-uh huh
I know this much is true
Huh huh huh hu-uh huh
I know this much is true.

With a thrill in my head and a pill on my tongue
Dissolve the nerves that just begun
Listening to Marvin (all night long)
This is the sound of my soul,
This is the sound...

Always slipping from my hands,
Sets a time of it's own
Take your seaside arms and write the next line
Oh I want the truth to be known


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

what to do?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes I feel like life just grabs me by the coconuts and twists real hard until I scream for mercy.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

:um :b opcorn


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I didn't lose anything 'cause I never gained anything in the first place.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I have to pee


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why not?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

must..not...spend...money..!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Monkeyball madness I tell ya!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I watch as you fade away into the night of sorrow.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Is this what it's like to be dead...?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I may actually get to bed early tonight!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I know people are just trying to be helpful but the next person who says "oh just get a benzo" is getting strangled.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Sukie was the kid, she liked to hangout in the graveyard_


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

does anyone know how to dream?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why? WHY must it be so cold?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, the holiday madness is finally over! I can go back to being lazy.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm bored. 

On the bright side, I'll be having pizza tonight. Good times.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Please Lord, help me stop putting on weight. 

This madness must STOP!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome avatar CoconutHolder!


Why am I not hungry yet?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I feel rather hopeless today... must persevere...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice sound on my dad's speaker system!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

^ you should sing along like in your avatar


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I talked to the cutest gurl on the phone today =]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

smiles said:


> ^ you should sing along like in your avatar


too lazy lol. I've been awake since 6 am.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> I talked to the cutest gurl on the phone today =]


 :squeeze


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

All this talking on the phone! Would someone like to call me lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Franklin said:


> All this talking on the phone! Would someone like to call me lol


sure, pm me wit your number


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know if I can survive myself another year.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Noca said:


> I talked to the cutest gurl on the phone today =]


That's weird, because I did too. :b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I never knew bonobos were so demanding.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

what are bonobos?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, do tell.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*would also like to know what bonobos are*

Pre-cut english muffins? Hellooooo breakfast =)
Yeah I um...have this thing where I can't cut them straight one piece is always huge and unable to fit in the toaster.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

milk is good


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I went to sleep at 2am and my body made me wake up at 8am. Stupid body.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sup homies?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

pistachios


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh my god, you ****ING Yahoo messenger piece of ****.

:mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Sup homies?


wasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cold Cold Cold.

But that's not ruining my good-mooded Friday!

Almost finished my day w/o kpin.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

kpin sounds badass


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL not really. Unless you overdose I guess.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

no I meant the name kpin, not klonopin silly lol :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:doh


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I am feeling a little bit lazy now and I am not liking myself for it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drink some coffee?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah kpin sounds like some dangerous street drug **** yo! ya'll wanna go smoke some kpin? 

aiight i'm just trippin' today I guess


yo yo yo smiles! Whats happenin'? Everything chill?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

naah that will induce unneeded anxiety. I am sensitive to caffeine and sugar. any other suggestions?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

@coco 
lol..... everything is s-l-o-w


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> yeah kpin sounds like some dangerous street drug @#%$ yo! ya'll wanna go smoke some kpin?
> 
> aiight i'm just trippin' today I guess
> 
> yo yo yo smiles! Whats happenin'? Everything chill?


you're like a wannabe gangster :lol :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

exercise??

Drop and give me 20!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> yeah kpin sounds like some dangerous street drug @#%$ yo! ya'll wanna go smoke some kpin?
> 
> aiight i'm just trippin' today I guess
> 
> yo yo yo smiles! Whats happenin'? Everything chill?


lol!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> exercise??


I am done with my exercise for the day. I think going out in the sun for awhile is a good idea.. but its cold brrr.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

My guilty pleasure of the week: Top Gun


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I have nothing to do today...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleeping should be fun tonight.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

killme


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I need to start getting up earlier.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

motherloving SA...

I want...

-satisfying job
-nice car(s)
-nice house
-money
-friends
-mistress


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If I throw down my arms, I might hurt myself. Excuse me? How can I come out with my hands up if I throw down my arms?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

All the depression has returned now. 

All the docs that say love doesn't complete you are full of ****


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

The power of beer...

Wow, when I've had a few, all the posts in "random thought of the day" are like 10 times funnier!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yo, lemme show these cats what rockin a mic's about
I'll put ya life in doubt like the biker style, whipin out
You're a *****, the reason why your strikin out's
Cuz, girls who get with you think they're dykin out
You backpackers home typin' out a verse for ya title bout
While I'm in a Lambroghini with James Gandolfini
Rappers try to be me but they can't get my look down
My bumpy knuckles leave this industry shook down
When I rhyme, I'm so ahead of my time
That if we battled at 10, get there by 20 to 9
I'm as heavy as Spawn, Esoteric savage B
I'll spit bars at rappers like a chocolate factory


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG :lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Today is the first day of the rest of your sad, pathetic life!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

All right stop collaborate and listen 
Ice is back with my brand new invention 
Something grabs a hold of me tightly 
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly 
Will it ever stop yo I don't know 
Turn off the lights and I'll glow 
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal 
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle 
Dance go rush to the speaker that booms 
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom 
Deadly when I play a dope melody 
Anything less than the best is a felony 
Love it or leave it you better gain weight 
You better hit bull's eye the kid don't play 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it 

CHORUS 
Ice ice baby vanillla (x4) 

Now that the party is jumping 
With the bass kicked in and the vegas are pumpin' 
Quick to the point to the point no faking 
I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon 
Burning them if you ain't quick and nimble 
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal 
And a hi-hat with a souped up tempo 
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo 
Rollin' in my 5.0 
With my rag-top down so my hair can blow 
The girlies on standby waving just to say hi 
Did you stop no I just drove by 
Kept on pursuing to the next stop 
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block 
The block was dead 
Yo so I continued to A1A Beachfront Avenue 
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis 
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis 
Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine 
Shay with a guage and Vanilla with a nine 
Reading for the chumps on the wall 
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of eight balls 
Gunshots rang out like a bell 
I grabbed my nine all I heard were shells 
Falling on the concrete real fast 
Jumped in my car slammed on the gas 
Bumpet to bumper the avenue's packed 
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack 
Police on the scene you know what I mean 
They passed me up confronted all the dope fiends 
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't throw it all away.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming or the moment of truth in your lies. When everything feels like the movies, yeah you bleed just to know you're alive. 

And I don't want the world to see me cause I don't think that they'd understand. When everything's made to be broken, I just want you to know who I am.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

****ing sleep


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

resolutions smesolutions.... :fall 

(Franklin..love your quote! :yes )


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Words are flowing out like endless rain into a paper cup,
they slither while they pass, they slip away across the universe.
Pools of sorrow, waves of joy, are drifting through my opened mind,
Possessing and caressing me.

Jai guru deva, Om,
Nothing's Gonna change my world,
Nothing's Gonna change my world.

Images of broken light, which dance before me like a million eyes,
They call me on and on across the universe,
Thoughts meander like a restless wind inside a letterbox,
They tumble blindly as they make their way across the universe,
Jai guru deva, Om,
Nothing's Gonna change my world,
Nothing's Gonna change my world,
Nothing's Gonna change my world,
Nothing's Gonna change my world.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my vibrance was banned to the grill
with the violence of hamburger hill


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My commentary while mom was serving dinner (I'm 27 and live with my parents - jealous?)

"Welcome to our restaurant! - 'Whatever's in the Kitchen: You may not like it but you'll probably eat it'

"Today's special: Soup - unlabeled soup that's been in the freezer for we don't know how long. It smells okay."

Then helicopters flew over our house and dropped raw meat. We were safe for one more day.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shiva said:


> my vibrance was banned to the grill
> with the violence of hamburger hill


c'mon B...why you tryna build?
why you tryna get your whole entire family spilled
im like a demon outta Amityville
im the mother****in reason why you had any skill


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The thing about death is that one can't even die for oneself.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lilfly said:


> resolutions smesolutions.... :fall
> 
> (Franklin..love your quote! :yes )


Thanks, I love it too although coming from a screenwriter, it seems like it could be much better.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Getting acclimated to my new laptop is just short of totally heinous. All that's missing from this torturous experience is a secret hole that chops all of my fingers off.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No I don't want to pick you up at yr friends house. I hate driving in the city!!!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

zap, zap, zap...

Ooh! Lucky Charms!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sore =(

And not in my usual mood tonight.

I hope I sleep well again.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Ugh, it took me four years to become a dedicated member on here.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's 2008. Do you know where you are?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Franklin, I love your avatar. It reminds me of something, but I can't think of what.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If you believe in magic, and I hope you do, you'll always have a friend wearing big red shoes!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

no. Abuse me, I beg you. I like the pain.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

The sequel never actually ruins the original. You see, ruin is a human emotion.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I Shall Not Look At You...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let's see.....

I slept a total of 14 hours today, but still managed to get to a doctor.

It's 3:27am and I have to go back to sleep :yawn.

(In case you are wondering, I have an upper respiratory infection that I got antibiotics for). Sleeping is all I have been able to do to get rid of the achiness.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Perusing through some of my past posts. Here are some memorable quotes:



roswell said:


> i remember walking alongside a girl once and the conversation came to a transition point. i felt it was my 'duty' to think of something to say as quickly as i could. i noticed a couple of guys walking our way wearing sunglasses and nervously commented on how "they could be twins". other than the sunglasses they looked nothing alike and she disagreed with me outright.





roswell said:


> I haven't had a good peanut in quite some time.





roswell said:


> I learned CPR sophomore year in a health class. They had practice dummies that we were to use. We were taught all the steps, and then assigned dates where we had to present and do CPR on the dummy in front of the whole class. :fall It was a terribly embarassing predicament. I would have preferred to give a 10 minute speech to doing CPR on the doll because it's just such a wierd thing to do in front a whole bunch of people. I was shaking so badly during my presentation and felt like a complete idiot.
> 
> Supposedly though, I performed my CPR procedure pretty well because I got a 100 and some kid in my class said, "Man, I hope Steve's nearby if I ever drown."
> 
> Oh, boy. Now I have a rep for my distinguished doll-kissing ability.





roswell said:


> i loathe scorpions. especially baby scorpions.





roswell said:


> In school one time, as I was leaving my 3rd period class, I told my teacher good night. :doh


Hee hee, what an awkward lurch I am sometimes, as well as a plain weirdo. :troll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The room is spinning.. and I think I like that.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

roswell said:


> Supposedly though, I performed my CPR procedure pretty well because I got a 100 and some kid in my class said, "Man, I hope Steve's nearby if I ever drown."


On the plus side: You have a boy that wants to kiss you! :evil :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I hope I sleep well again.


how did you sleep?...are things ok now?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

assburger


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

tard monkey


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sometimes I can't tell the difference between my dream life and my real life.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't blink!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shiva said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I sleep well again.
> ...


Things are ok now. ty for asking =)
I slept well and dreamt about fudge. *shakes head*
Only me...lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Roswell - I lol'd at all the quotes =p


Who cuts their finger opening a cream cheese package? Me, that's who.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bounce back!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

This week I'm going to start something extremely difficult for me and I have a 99.99% chance of failing miserably.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Let's see.....
> 
> I slept a total of 14 hours today, but still managed to get to a doctor.
> 
> ...


I am feeling a little bit better today :yay!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to shove your flute where the sun don't shine.

****ing dogs

makeover shows should be illegal.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Reality is only a perception.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

soundlessenigma said:


> I'm going to shove your flute where the sun don't shine.


:hide - I play the flute.....sorry I do tend to play a bit loud.

I think I can get cleaned up now :banana.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate the nighttime!



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I slept well and dreamt about fudge.


Fudge as in...fudge? :|


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

toscy, is that a Juventus jersey?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

smiles said:


> toscy, is that a Juventus jersey?


It's a Newcastle United one


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Toscy said:


> smiles said:
> 
> 
> > toscy, is that a Juventus jersey?
> ...


oops sorry


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

My 9 month old is dancing (swaying back and forth) to Alicia Key's No One. :um


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dreamcatcher said:


> My 9 month old is dancing (swaying back and forth) to Alicia Key's No One. :um


Ladies and gentlemen, we've found the next American Idol!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> soundlessenigma said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to shove your flute where the sun don't shine.
> ...


As long as you don't wake me up in the morning :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I hate the nighttime!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yes, as in the food.

I've been having some appetite problems lately, maybe that would explain it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like I'm hungry all of the time anymore.

Its insanity. Pure insanity.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i had a dream where i was actually in pain and I was taking pain killers.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Slow slow slow your notes/ slowly out of steam/ laggardly laggardly laggardly/ life is but a dream


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It doesn't matter if I love myself or turn myself into something I'm not. It just doesn't matter.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

cant sleep


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I heart him


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

F*cking allergies!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm a hopeless freaking loser.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i gotta pee


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe i'm functioning this early.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for a half decent night!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got. 
Taking a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot. 

Wouldn't you like to get away? 

Sometimes you want to go 

Where everybody knows your name, 
and they're always glad you came. 
You wanna be where you can see, 
our troubles are all the same 
You wanna be where everybody knows 
Your name. 

You wanna go where people know, 
people are all the same, 
You wanna go where everybody knows 
your name.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

cold!!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh man someone clogged the mens toilet again :sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

My brain is so friedddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

It's lunchtime!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

the wheels on the bus go round and round
round and round
round and round
the wheels on the bus go round and round
all through the town...............


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel drunk.

School is over for the day woot!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, Johnny wishes he was famous
Spends his time alone in the basement
With Lennon and Cobain and
A guitar and a stereo

And while he wishes he could escape this
But it all seems so contagious
Not to be yourself and faceless
In a song that has no soul

I remember feeling low
And I remember losing hope
And I remember all the feelings and the day they stopped

We are, we are all innocent
We are all innocent
We are, we are...
We are, we are all innocent
We are all innocent
We are, we are...

Judith's losing faith in what she knows
Hates her music 
Hates all of her clothes 
Thinks of surgery and a new nose 
Every calorie is a war 

And while she wishes she was a dancer
And that she'd never heard of cancer
She wishes God would give her some answers
And make her feel beautiful

I remember feeling low
And I remember losing hope
And I remember all the feelings and the day they stopped

We are, we are all innocent
We are all innocent
We are, we are...
We are, we are all innocent
We are all innocent
We are, we are...

One day, you'll have to let it go
You'll have to let it go
No...
One day, you'll stand up on your own
You'll stand up on your own

(hope these are the right lyrics)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my butt is jumping. I just did the treadmill and did the highest incline for a while, now I feel all this jumping going on in my *** and thighs. Ha ha hopefully it is fat disintegrating! Off to do a little yoga now.............


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok this is getting ridiculous


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

<3


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

In the twinkle of an eye...gone


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

stupid body, I hate this body.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

What is with you today anxiety?! There is no reason to panic so stop it!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Paxil really wasn't what I thought it would be... maybe I don't need meds, just a life makeover.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sierra83 said:


> Paxil really wasn't what I thought it would be... maybe I don't need meds, just a life makeover.


if one doesnt work, move onto the next. An SSRI has a very low rate of success for anxiety, like 30%.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm so excited!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> I'm so excited!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


What don't I know? Did fang finally bathe;-)))


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Bon said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so excited!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie
> ...


I'm going to see Becky and Brian tomorrow :boogie :clap :boogie :clap :boogie Sadly, fang's not coming with me :cry


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

can i ever be happy? will i ever know joy? will my heart ever cease to ache?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

station to station densitizin' the nation


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

"depression cured in 3 min"


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish that I weren't so alone.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally quit my job! Yippee!! :yay

Oh... crap, you mean I have to find a new one now?


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i like being miserable because i know happy is right around the corner

being happy i know miserable is right around the corner


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> can i ever be happy? will i ever know joy? will my heart ever cease to ache?


 :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

to wear boots or not to wear boots...hmmm

decisions, decisions.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

balls


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> balls


nuts


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

no no no no more depression please


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > leppardess said:
> ...


Ahh man, I am SOOOOOO jealous;-)


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> my butt is jumping. I just did the treadmill and did the highest incline for a while, now I feel all this jumping going on in my @$$ and thighs. Ha ha hopefully it is fat disintegrating! Off to do a little yoga now.............


I used to get that muscle jumping from doing this thing called a power rider, not from a treadmill, though. I'm new to treadmills, but I'm used to running and excercise and, so all that really bothers me is my right ankle,especially as I increase the incline. This ankle problem pisses me off because it's my own fault.. sort of.lol. I cut the cast off of my foot/leg with a hacksaw back in highschool. Freshman year, i think. I partially blame it on the doctor for bull****ting me about how long I had to have the cast on. Anyway, to cut to the chase: The whole cast thing at school was causing me really bad anxiety, so i remedied the problem myself. My leg felt fine,too when i got it off.lol. But it hurts now when i jog, after awhile. And it makes a clicking sound when I walk up stairs.. usually. Damn it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My days are boring and predicatable.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Bon said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to see Becky and Brian tomorrow :boogie :clap :boogie :clap :boogie Sadly, fang's not coming with me :cry
> ...


((((((((((((((Bon)))))))))))))) Maybe we can all get together this spring?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Got up at half 3 what a ****ing waste of a day. Stupid alarm clock.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh man, Jonathan. A hacksaw! You rebel! I would have had anxiety too about wearing a cast in school but probably would have been more nervous about cutting it off myself. That takes some big coconuts!

My friend's mom has a clicking ankle too. I remember hearing her click click clicking as she'd walk up the stairs all the time.

I personally love inclines and hills while exercising. I'm not a runner but when walking outside I will run a little intermittedly. But I prefer to fast walk and do lots of hills.

-------here's looking forward to spring--------

cheers


my current problem is I need new walking shoes. I've been getting pain in my feet because of needing new shoes. Instead of settling for any pair I find, I'm freaking super picky about the style. I want a nice looking shoe if I'm going to buy one. The problem is, every time I find one I like in a good shoe, they NEVER HAVE MY SIZE! Hmmm... mabey I should buy something online. we'll see.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I feel... ok. Me, ok? Wow... the rain has temporarily desisted...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

How long do we have? A week? A month? A year?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I read the "news" and find myself dumbfounded by some of the stories. Who is Britney Spears? Who is Dr. Phil?

Honestly, I don't know who these people are, but I presume that they are celebrities (or maybe cartoon characters on _The Simpsons_). Is anyone else as ignorant of popular culture as I am?


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Is anyone else as ignorant of popular culture as I am?


 I may be able to top you there. lol.

I've heard that Schopenhauer took pride in not following" current events." I'm with him on that one.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel so...incredibly...****.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thing I did half my homework in school today cause man...it just aint happenin right now!

Buuuut I have to figure out how to create articles again on microsoft word. And find out what the problem is with my printer this time. Stupid AIT class, why did you have to be two years ago?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> I read the "news" and find myself dumbfounded by some of the stories. Who is Britney Spears? Who is Dr. Phil?
> 
> Honestly, I don't know who these people are, but I presume that they are celebrities (or maybe cartoon characters on _The Simpsons_). Is anyone else as ignorant of popular culture as I am?


It's funny you should say that lol.
My teachers have been bringing Britney into our discussions. I don't know why. Well, I suppose she related to law class but c'mon, English? I'm not even sure the girl can read.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate crying when I'm angry.

I'd rather be throwing glasses at the wall.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Good thing I did half my homework in school today cause man...it just aint happenin right now!


Ahahaha!

Oh man, I know the feeling! I remember I'd be like "C'mon, Steve! Just get that homework out and get it over with and then you can spend the rest of the day doing whatever." So I'd reach into my bag and pull everything out. Then, just as soon as I'd gotten myself all situated, pen in hand...

"Well, _this_ just isn't happening." And shove everything back into my bag. :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmm, should I change my avatar? What should I change it to, I wonder?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Appetite losss


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't want to go there... no!

...

I just feel like it'll suck.
:sigh I guess I better go and find out.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

crash.burn.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

maggiemae84 said:


> crash.burn.


 :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

roswell said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing I did half my homework in school today cause man...it just aint happenin right now!
> ...


Lol I meant to start my article but I ended up listening to CD's on my stereo instead and nearly falling asleep.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love love love this song.

[youtube:3rpev1g4]bcNWXDfKMnM[/youtube:3rpev1g4]


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

empty spaces fill me up with holes...


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

That protein shake left a foul taste in my mouth. :con


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I's so warm...

In winter...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That was the last time. I swear.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My grandpa bought a Costco sized box of corndogs. It's like Christmas all over again :mushy


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I hate Everybody Loves Ramond!!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh no, don't let the rain come back...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If I don't take Sudafed my head hurts like a ***** and I get dizzy.. if I do take it I get very anxiety ridden. My stupid body strikes again!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sexy mugshot.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

My hands are cold.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

life is good


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

meep meep can't sleep


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

humans should not have to be awake this early.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

random thought blablablab rc-cola and a cig


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yay i'm up early..ish


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

Sierra83 said:


> life is good


Yes,this one needs to be realized more often. Pretty hard sometimes,though,I admit.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

JVP said:


> Sierra83 said:
> 
> 
> > life is good
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GOD i love the time while im depression free! I actually enjoy life for a few hours!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I love the night.I welcome the darkness.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's a relief valve


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

damn good thing I slept earlier!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a dead pixel on my monitor!!!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Where's the "I want out of this life" button?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

it seems like everyone goes away in the end...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's time to put this mother****ing frustration to good use


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Should I call or wait...?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Is this some kind of trick? My Grandmother setting me up with this rancid looking girl. What the hell...thats some ugly ****...maybe if her teeth weren't so green.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

omg bean & cheese microwave burritos are the BEST


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> _How many times must a man look up before he can see the sky?_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just when you think you've done all your homework...you remember another assignment. =(


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

wish I could stay indoors today


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I find people's opinions, especially about other people, to be largely ignorant and quite narrowminded (and this is just when I hear opinions about people other than my self!!). 
I'd much rather listen to my cat miaowing annoyingly and persistently for me to feed him every half hour (he has alzheimer's I think) rather than put up with the garbage that most people pass off as conversation.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

woke up this mornin'


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All I can do is hope.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Dang it. I don't want to class today. My stomach is giving me cramps...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

No one's gonna take me alive


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

The time has come to make things right


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes!! I got all the classes I wanted!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I put over 800 miles on my car in less than 4 days.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> I put over 800 miles on my car in less than 4 days.


thats a lot of driving! I only put 1300 kms on my car a month.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I put over 800 miles on my car in less than 4 days.
> ...


I had a couple of road trips back to back


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh noes I finished my book and now I'm bored!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

everyday is the same


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

[youtube:7k5k1l5w]KLQ_C9t-VtM&feature=related[/youtube:7k5k1l5w]


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why is this depression coming back?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Today has been one of those days that makes me wish I was a liquified smell in someone's basement.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The thought of licking it crossed my mind.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

music is my only solace, the only warmth in the whole world


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

i'm lost, confused and very tired. :rain


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I need more pics of embers.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> i'm lost, confused and very tired. :rain


 oke

:squeeze

Please pm me if you need someone to talk to, hon.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It should all work out. I wont accept failure as an option.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

so this is the inner peace that everyone keeps talking about


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

meh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's my grandparents 55th anniversary!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so achy!
I need to sleep.
I hope my brother doesn't turn up the heat like he did this morning. :eek


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Classes start Monday. I'm already hyperventilating :fall


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I give up.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

Why am I satisfied with spending all my days on the net? I have plans but don´t start and I´m always exhausted, why don´t I do anything? Always feel like doing nothing.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

meh


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh look a white rectangular box, i think i'll write something in it


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I had money so I could hire someone to kill me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jchildr said:


>


:lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Addi said:


> Why am I satisfied with spending all my days on the net? I have plans but don´t start and I´m always exhausted, why don´t I do anything? Always feel like doing nothing.


me too :hug


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Last day of vacation. ****.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

meep meep


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a really scary dream last night.

:afr


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im going to see if i can save 12k by june


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Lick my pit!! :lol I had to save that strip too!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's just me, myself, and my affliction


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol! There is a little kid running outside in my yard trying to catch his puppy.

Finally Friday, and I survived school on 1mg klonopin.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Starting to feel a little better


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I had a really scary dream last night.
> 
> :afr


about what


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll pm you about it. :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm lonely. 

:sigh


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Noodles.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Alone alone alone :sigh how do they do it?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thoughts are the artists of our imagination.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, I love how my brother refers to himself as a "future business owner." That's like me calling myself the future Willem Dafoe, or a unicorn. He's never worked a day in his life and he has no money. I suppose there's no harm in living in one's imagination, though. I'm changing my name to Willem Dafoe as I type this.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's limbo! The answer's limbo, dumb****!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm excited to sleep in tomorrow. Gonna be awesometasticabulous.

Also excited about other wonderful things happening next Tuesday ahhh! =D


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

**** sake cant ****ing sleep


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

You know, a little self-confidence would be perfect right now.

I just hope whatever comes out of this mouth is intelligible.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

meep meep

'cause it's a bittersweet
symphony
yeah


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I have paid many hundreds of dollar per month more than I've needed to for 5 months now because I haven't been able to get myself to go look for another place to live. Tomorrow I have an appointment to see a place and I'm really nervous thinking about it.

Other than that, I'm rather lonely.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> meep meep
> 
> 'cause it's a bittersweet
> symphony
> yeah


Don't get that song stuck in my head!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > meep meep
> ...


You're telling me that you want that song stuck in your head??

*aside* god, please forgive Illusion for her heresy...she didn't mean it! lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

damn i'm sleepy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

somebody won't message me back.

:stu


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My parents piss me off so much.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Time to clean out the junk room


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> somebody won't message me back.
> 
> :stu


do you need attention?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just saw a Christmas commercial on TV. :um


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

njodis said:


> I just saw a Christmas commercial on TV. :um


haha

where no cars go


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

embers said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > somebody won't message me back.
> ...


I was just messin' around.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


so you don't need attention?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

ack my tattoos are sooooo itchy today!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sierra83 said:


> ack my tattoos are sooooo itchy today!


Are they new? I never knew tattoos itched.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok Cingular just why would I need to pay a termination fee if I want to change my plan with you!? It's not like I'm leaving for a different company!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"So you don't need attention?"


Is this a trick question?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Saturday nights are thrilling.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

As I type this.... my mother is chewing a bowl tomato soup. I don't know how that's even possible.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I wasn't such a freak. If I can't die, can I at least be invisible? Please don't look at me. Please.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

_Boy A_, one of the greatest and most profound tv dramas I've ever seen is on, but what's this on another channel? Starship mother****ing Troopers, that's what. My mind is made up.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

just write something you big *****


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I really hate it when people I've never spoken to or been introduced to call me by name.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> I really hate it when people I've never spoken to or been introduced to call me by name.


I hate that too. Big pet peeve.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> I really hate it when people I've never spoken to or been introduced to call me by name.


I'm possibly misunderstanding but what are they meant to call you then?

If you mean online such as a forum like this why would you write or mention what your name is if you hate it so much?

Or are you simply just saying you dislike it?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, my sweat stain looks sort of like Walter Mathau if you squint a lot and imagine him wearing an over-sized cloak. And maybe picture him just as a torso with tiny wooden legs in the middle of a ballet-style rond de jambe. Actually, maybe it looks nothing like him and I'm just bored, either that or I've gone more insane than usual. Then again, is some ethereal being very delicately trying to tell me something? I'll bet Jack Lemmon's behind it. That *******. I could be reading to much into it.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Darn it. My nose hurts.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Frank Zappa should have never procreated.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I feel so drained.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Dammit why does my voice disappear when I need it???


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

...because suicide is painless,
it brings on many changes,
and I can take or leave it if I please


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The only truth is that you must try your best.

**** bull****.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh **** Andy is staying the night


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> "So you don't need attention?"
> 
> Is this a trick question?


That does kinda sound like a trick question.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I fail.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Sierra83 said:
> 
> 
> > ack my tattoos are sooooo itchy today!
> ...


yeah, I got them done a week ago... I put lotion on them twice a day which helps a bit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My stomach is grumbling :afr


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Coffee! The bean of my existance! :cup


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Toscy said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate it when people I've never spoken to or been introduced to call me by name.
> ...


They are meant to ask me my name. Merely because they hear it from someone else doesn't mean they get to pretend like they know me. Especially if it's a nickname.

It's the same online. If I told someone my name, then I'm fine if they use it. I just hate people whom I've never met who assume they can call me by name even though I've never told them my name. If it's online, say my username if you must say anything.

It's a politeness/respect issue.


----------



## le feu (Nov 2, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> My stomach is grumbling :afr


haha. mee too!

bagel sounds good right about now... ahh, too lazy~


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


I believe I've done this once or twice after seeing someone call you by your nickname and for that, I apologize.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't bother me, CoconutHolder, but I appreciate the concern. You may call me Libby 

Also, I would like to say that Dallas Green is adorable.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bah


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sooo cold


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

meep meep prozac me


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got nobody.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

bus, bus, streetcar, subway, subway


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so hungry


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

ugh...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


Yes! It's just weird when people you don't know call you by name. To me, the only exception to this is if you drop something. In this case, a person I don't know may call out my name to get my attention. That's the only time I've ever been okay with it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

finally feeling better, 5 hours later...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vote Beastie Boys for President(s) 2008!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Brass Monkey - that funky Monkey
Brass Monkey - junkie
That funky Monkey

Got this dance that's more than real
Drink Brass Monkey - here's how you feel
Put your left leg down - your right leg up
Tilt your head back - let's finish the cup


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

without love there cannot be life

so would someone just put two in the back of my head already?

jeebus


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, the Cowboys lost! :yay


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

< Has monkey mind.. :troll


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Noca said:


> sooo cold


 :ditto


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...but no Pizza Hut...

Next time.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

something so comforting about the celtic harp


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

rock the body


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have over 500 posts!!!!!!!! :banana :lol :clap :boogie :spank :lol :banana :nw :clap :yes :boogie :evil :yay


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Classes start tomorrow. Never going to survive.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't ate or drank today. In fact, I'm still in bed.


At the moment, if I had a cartridge (or a firearm that took the full magazines I have), I would kill myself.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

nesteroff said:


> something so comforting about the celtic harp


It's so beautiful.

Oh man I have to find my tape called "Voices of the Harp" or something like that... it has this song called "Spring" on it that I love so much... :nw


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I love how I've been obviously crying over here for an hour and no one has asked are you ok.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

That banner scared the holy **** out of me. I just looked up and saw a ****ing _terrier_ suddenly appear at the top of the forum, and I instinctively swatted at my screen thinking it was some beastly cockroach with an insatiable bloodlust. I indiscriminately hit things that appear ambiguous. Just in case. You better watch out for me, _Roger Ebert_.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you okay, MseryChic?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are you okay, MseryChic?


I'm duckie thanks for asking. Apparently not even bawling right in front of my family is enough to get the slightest bit of attention. Ignore! Ignore! If we don't acknowledge her then there is no problem!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Prison Break returns tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Aiiiieeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate it when people I've never spoken to or been introduced to call me by name.
> ...


I think I did this on a thread somewhere as well. Sorry!
:duck


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Prison Break returns tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay, something to look forward to!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am the road warrior...

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I wonder what's keeping me going?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you okay, MseryChic?
> ...


 :hug


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I don't believe a language class should grade you on how well you present!

It's time for my mystical B-man powers!!!

...I'm doomed.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

[youtube:6t0wg2e8]y8kpgX5bmSw&feature=related[/youtube:6t0wg2e8]

do the hamster dance


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, I just lied to one of my professors about an assignment, and some girl totally called me on it. How did I cover my ***? By saying, "Oh, maybe I just imagined it." Smooth. I just didn't want him to realize just how much I half-*** my work... I think he knows now, though.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm cold.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for having your car at school!

I did not want to walk home in the cold & snow.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish I had some cold and snow to walk in here.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I wish I had some dark chocolate. Oh wait! Maybe I do! I'll go check.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's just so lovely to wait on people to show up when you know there's a 50/50 chance that they'll never show in the first place :mum oke :rain :um


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay, I get to see my doctor on Thursday


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I am sitting here wasting time.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm finally successful! I can stop now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's all fun and games till the headaches start.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Blah blah blah blah.

Blah blah blah blah.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

let's dance


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Just one of those days feeling like a freight train, first one to complain leaves with the blood stain.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

if you wanna talk **** to me, dont use some annoymous email, come here and say it to my face so i can smash your glasses and make your face cave in with the help of my fist.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

help me obi wan kenobi, youre my only hope


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

^anonymous people suck. Cowards. And they call me cowardly...

Not one person tried to talk to me today. This is the way it's going to be... again... :sigh


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Detox FTW


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's like people can tell I'm already super down so feel the need to give me **** about things that don't matter. Thanks.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

blablablah, pepsi, cigarettes, coffee.Coffee? Yes, please-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow what a ****ty *** day today was! Hooray!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tigerrrrr uppercut!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am SO glad I am starting to feel better.
I am still a little too dehydrated to start running again.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mmm phone calls are fun! Thank you Concerta


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel like eating jack in the box right now...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah great solution, nesteroff. Eat half a cake.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Things are much nicer when I'm drunk


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I started making box mac n cheese and then realized there was no butter left. So I used milk and velveeta. Not bad at all.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ugh. Need. Food.

Coffee coming soon.

Can't. form. full. sentences!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Giraffes sleep less than thirty minutes a day...Usually 
just for five minute naps, and while standing up....


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

WinterDave said:


> Giraffes sleep less than thirty minutes a day...Usually
> just for five minute naps, and while standing up....


That's pretty cool.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I was a giraffe.


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Wow what a @#%$ @$$ day today was! Hooray!


 Just noticed your post count was at 999. Just like last time but inverted. And in the appropriate section for me to comment on it too.lol.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate getting up so late!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

JVP said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Wow what a @#%$ @$$ day today was! Hooray!
> ...


Wow that is really weird! :yes :lol

My random thought of the day is this:
I better not get this virus going around. No no no I don't want it.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I wish I was a giraffe.


You'd make a great giraffe...but an even better mouse


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so tired of people staring at me. There's no faster way to make me feel ****ty about myself than dealing with several people gawking at me. I wish I were imagining it, but I'm not. Assholes.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

:boogie :boogie :boogie Giraffes are my favourite animal! There's giraffe stuff all over my room :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

More bounce to the ounce.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that was awesometastic if I do say so myself =D


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ughh just got out of the college counseling center after seeing an advisor. I'm so anxious in there. My feet are still shaking.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Puru, Puru, Puru, Puru, Puru!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Are you purring or going to South America?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

meh up down up down down down down down dead

what the **** am I?

where the **** am I going?

am I ever going to ****ing make it?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

up, up, down, down, left right, left right, A, B, A, Select.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

reality hurts :rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tasha said:


> reality hurts :rain


amen sister

is there anyone there?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I need to quit my job....I do not get paid enough to deal with this ****.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I could have fed it to you if you wanted....


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am such an ***. I kept hearing the voice message alert go off on someone's cell phone every five minutes in the middle of class, and I thought to myself, "Gee, what an inconsiderate *******. They should turn of their phone. I hate people like that." Then, I reach into my bag to get out some paper only to realize that it's my phone.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Drella said:


> I am such an @$$. I kept hearing the voice message alert go off on someone's cell phone every five minutes in the middle of class, and I kept thinking to myself, "Gee, what an inconsiderate @$$#. They should turn of their phone." Then, I reach into my bag to get out some paper and only to realize that it's my phone.


Once I was in class and my watch alarm thing started beeping in my back pack, and the teacher was like "what's that noise" of course I got nervous and tried to act like it wasn't coming from anywhere near me. Then this one kid noticed and was probably thinking "That's coming from your backpack" so I opened my backpack and tryed to turn it off, but I didn't know how. Luckily it turned off by itself shortly after.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Will I ever be loved, will I ever make friends? No? That's what I thought. Why the **** am I going to counseling. How do I even know who's my friend. Why should I care, why should I go through this embarrassment by stupid inconsiderate idiots and get nowhere but better company with myself? Yeah it's fine for people to say get off your ****ing games and Internet and go jump around like a monkey but that doesn't work for **** when you're someone like me who can't even speak half the time and can't make conversation let alone be liked. I'm so ****ing sick of feeling ok then watching the floor fall out from under my feet for no damn reason. I'm tired of feeling sad and alone, tired of being a cruel joke, a freak.

Thought over.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Why do the Leafs suck so much..although they did win tonight...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't usually feel so sad and lonely like this....maybe that's why it hurts so much.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

im going to start my diet tomorrow... this time i mean it.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

rutt ro


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_I thought of The Blob today. I thought of you._


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't sleep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What's the point of sleeping in when your body is so used to waking up at a certain time and therefore won't let you!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Those admin people are cruel. Stupid morning flights.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Worst night ever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Why did the phone have to ring at 8 am.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lincoln logs


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Such an incompetent worthless piece of ****. I don't know why I bother.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Let's Go to Bed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ugggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I feel bad for you guys reading like half these new posts :hug



srschirm said:


> Let's Go to Bed.


 :eek

:lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

eagleheart said:


> I feel bad for you guys reading like half these new posts :hug


Thanks 

The coffee is hot but my heart is cold.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Why does it have to be so cold again?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm starting to feel better, I hope this lasts!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I hate having no home.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

.......................


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Relapse: AHHHHHHHH RETREAT! RETREAT! ar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace - Jimi Hendrix


Nice quote!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I know, Hendrix rules!


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

oh oh oh oh oh oh I see I forgot what phase the moon was in... half moon, WANING, not WAXING... it kills me that I would forget what phase the moon was in on one of the best nights of my life (THE MOON WAS IMPORTANT). 

IT KILLS ME.

What next? I'll forget heaven and then I'll be dead.

:rain


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I got a raise today!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Diiiiiiiiie alone :twisted


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I got a raise today!


Congratulations, mserychic!! :clap :yay :clap

I'm sure it was well earned!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's amazing how easily some stupid little trigger can spark my depression.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

What's this fish doing in my bed?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:shock


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

****, I'd like to smoke some weed right now... I only smoke weed by myself because of the paranoia. Somehow microwave burritos just don't have the same mind-altering effects 

posted on page 420... oh the irony.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I actually got some things done and it's only 11am!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sierra83 said:


> posted on page 420... oh the irony.


ahaha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not so sure I consider my parents...my parents..anymore.

There have been many things they've done in the past that I'll never forgive them for, but they need to stop. Just ****ing stop already.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm not so sure I consider my parents...my parents..anymore.
> 
> There have been many things they've done in the past that I'll never forgive them for, but they need to stop. Just ****ing stop already.


 I'm sorry

:squeeze

I hope that helped somehow


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't like the suburbs of Phoenix, or the city for that matter. In fact, this entire place sucks. 

I'm frustrated by stupid problems and people that have been giving me crap since I got here. Argh

Someone put me out of my misery.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

OUT

OF

CONTROL


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh playmate, come out and play with me


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My hands are tied
For all I've seen has changed my mind...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll always have you Hammond Hampton Hamster...

[youtube:2c1f4wi2]y8kpgX5bmSw[/youtube:2c1f4wi2]


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

You are unlovable... still talkin' to myself, and nobody's home...
_alone_...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

why cant all my coworkers think for themselves and not expect me to, once again, explain what to do :mum


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I actually might use the heater all day. :stu


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

..................................


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

............................


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And bring your dollies three


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not so sure I consider my parents...my parents..anymore.
> ...


Thanks.
idk, I'm jsut in a weird mood right now.
Can't wait to move out of here...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Does anyone actually _like_ me???


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate people. I am a rage-filled, hateful woman and people annoy me. Today was one of those days that normally would end in crying like Harvey Keitel in "Bad Lieutenant" (e.g., pant-less and blubbering) while colliding my car with the side of a Wendy's. I don't know why I even bother. Life's not worth dealing with this ****.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

i THOUGHT 'snart' was a cute word.... until i looked it up.... :spit


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

different people, different minds, different lives


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Shall I continue to trod the dirt path where all the surroundings are nothing but a blur?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Today we decided I should stay longer, and since one of my coworkers was done and wanted to go home anyway, he swapped me his hotel room for the ride home, therefore I'm here through tomorrow. Probably for the best, anyway, considering things are crazy at the office and I'm the best person for solving problems here. It's a good thing I always pack extra clothes just in case.

He left me two microwave dinners and a cup of yogurt...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

ericj said:


> I don't like the suburbs of Phoenix, or the city for that matter. In fact, this entire place sucks.
> 
> I'm frustrated by stupid problems and people that have been giving me crap since I got here. Argh
> 
> Someone put me out of my misery.


 :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

my brother is hilarious


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Are thoughts really random?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

how is it that so much time passes without me noticing it?


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Babygirly said:


> i THOUGHT 'snart' was a cute word.... until i looked it up.... :spit


I can't find out what it means, but I suspect I may not want to know. :stu :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

im going to finish cleaning my car tomorrow. a job i started 4 days ago...im so lazy


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

GraceLikeRain said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the suburbs of Phoenix, or the city for that matter. In fact, this entire place sucks.
> ...


Thanks. 

*hands you a freshly-picked pomegranate, which grow all-but wild out here in the desert*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The truth is a burden that can only be lifted when it spreads to enough people.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sierra83 said:


> The truth is a burden that can only be lifted when it spreads to enough people.


Nice...is that your own?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> Sierra83 said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is a burden that can only be lifted when it spreads to enough people.
> ...


Yes... I am grateful that I was able to turn this maelstrom of thoughts & ideas in my mind into something coherent.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Man, I did not know that Brad Renfro died this week. First, it was the chick from "Now and Then" and now Brad. I'll lose my **** if Jonathan Taylor Thomas is next, as he was my girlhood crush. "Tiger Beat" magazine must be some sort of voodoo death curse.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a new gf, the awesomest gurl ive ever met!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Noca said:


> I have a new gf, the awesomest gurl ive ever met!


Awesome! :boogie Can I borrow a little of yr studly powers? :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> I have a new gf, the awesomest gurl ive ever met!


*looks innocent* =D


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What is the point of trying to sleep in when your body physically won't let you? I have two tests today! I need rest.

My friend made me feel better last night =)


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Is computer love possible? How does that work? It's like he was a fictional character who popped out of the computer and was suddenly real! But now he's gone back in.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I was elite but now I'm not


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so blue-hoo-hoo, blue-hoo-hoo, blue-hoo-hoo hoo! 

I'm so blue I don't know what to do!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

"What you judge you later become"
....sure hope it's true.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Must try to be positive right now...


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

That a lot of empty space there...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*TGIF*

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap 
:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Tooth paaaaiiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *TGIF*
> 
> :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap
> :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


Ohhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

I can't wait to see Cloverfield tonight


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Back to the books...


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I like paying bills in full.

Should I feel sorry for credit card companies that never make a cent in interest from me because I pay them off every month?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

All time low :rain


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Dance to the blast
of my gun


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hurricaneeee


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel good now. I'm pumped.
Charge into the weekend.

Blaargh!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow I hate when my hand shakes for no reason!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what do you believe in?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

love


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

from feel-good to pure loneliness, my how unexpectedly it changed :sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

soundlessenigma said:


> from feel-good to pure loneliness, my how unexpectedly it changed :sigh


I'm on the feel-good now! Yeah! Gotta make the most of it!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

It was so nice being in love...wish it could've lasted. :rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Next thing you know, shorty got , low, low, low, low, low, low, low, low.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

The Dark Crystal is such a great movie


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I really have nothing better to do with my time.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

blablabla, depress, depress, suck, bad, negative, sick and tired, etc..


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

0 degrees for the high today, -35 windchill.

I LOVE Minnesota.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Life's too short to feel ashamed.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

You're excessively sexy, extremely talented at art, intelligent, inspiring and most of all, lacking in any ego whatsoever!!

he he he!!!


...Aha! I found it. ...this was supposed to be my "Compliment the person above You" post, being that I was complimenting my self!

And my Random thought for today is:

I'd better get off my but and do something! -art would be good.
And I still haven't gone to buy that exercise bike I keep saying to my self I want to get. 

I need structure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm quite a mess!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

keep hope alive


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It wasn't my fault, I took the knock-out pills before you called and I was so tired I couldn't think straight...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want pizza.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i missed you, i kissed you, when i had to go away...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Ew, wet jeans D:


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

I should have just smiled at him that day...then maybe things would't be the way they are :sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I need a hobby.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL Roswell! That is some funny **** right there!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

12 hours later and the bird alive and out of my room! Scruffie is so grounded!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I feel like a miserable piece of crap today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm zoning out. =O


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

stem person


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

This day has been weird


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah my gawd wisdom teeth!

Anyway, I want to judge Iron Chef.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why does it have to be so ****ing impossible


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why do I feel so on edge?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn I hate when people add me and then don't talk first D: Damn my cowardice...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

:eek :sigh :rain 
OOH NOW I WISH IT WOULD RAIN DOWN :rain ON ME
:sus



soundlessenigma said:


> Damn I hate when people add me and then don't talk first D: Damn my cowardice...


haha I'm like that too :hide


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I wish I could have attended the wedding reception, but there were too many things holding me back.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to LA!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I'm going to LA!


Don't go, there are Louisianans there!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No no Los Angeles.. the other LA! For all of 24 hours :lol


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Then call it Los Angeles. Only filthy easterners call it LA.

Come down here, it's better down here than it is up there. I am avoiding calls from my aunt so I don't have to drive up there this weekend.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I love you, Jodie. :|


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ericj said:


> Then call it Los Angeles. Only filthy easterners call it LA.
> 
> Come down here, it's better down here than it is up there. I am avoiding calls from my aunt so I don't have to drive up there this weekend.


Is it like when people call San Francisco frisco? :troll Only going to see a band then I'm out of there!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

hello, world!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Is it like when people call San Francisco frisco? :troll


Precisely.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

rain rain rain :rain


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

omfg holy mother of nature its ****ing cold out!!!!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Noca said:


> omfg holy mother of nature its ****ing cold out!!!!!!!


Perfect football weather. I'll be glued to my TV when Green Bay takes the field today


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I will have another cup of coffee.

I will live on the edge today.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I've decided not to have social anxiety anymore. It is just way way too inconvenient.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I've decided not to have social anxiety anymore. It is just way way too inconvenient.


I'm with ya!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Kill me now.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Awesome avatar, CoconutHolder!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Roswell! I think your avatar is awesome also!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks. 
It's Johnny Depp in the movie Dead Man by Jim Jarmusch. Very awesome movie.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am the JUGGERNAUT!!!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't you love it when someone whips out a camera points it at you, asks you to smile and if all that wasn't traumatic enough, they ask for a _real_ smile? Its like, okay, i've perfected my fake smile, i'm flashing it for you on command, you have the honor of my sweet presence, now you want me to really smile about all this ****? How about you give me something to really smile about? Entertain me, make me laugh or shove the camera up your ***.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i cant stand little kids!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Am I really going to get all this stuff packed by Tuesday???? :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> Am I really going to get all this stuff packed by Tuesday???? :fall


moving?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > Am I really going to get all this stuff packed by Tuesday???? :fall
> ...


Yep :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7pm and I am trying to get some work done early!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive become expendable to my family... Cant wait to move out and move on with my life.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Over-the-counter Pink Eye Relief? Finally!
These forum banners are becoming increasingly creepy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Something's wrong, but I'm not entirely sure what.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drella said:


> Over-the-counter Pink Eye Relief? Finally!
> These forum banners are becoming increasingly creepy.


Are you kidding? It used to only be available by prescription.
$15 for a bottle of "supersalt" eye drops!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hah, I really wouldn't know as I've never had it. I suppose it's a day of rejoice for those prone to chronic pink eye, though.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Dooooo do dooooo........


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No school tomorrow. I refuse to believe it. Denial denial denial!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

yay no school tomorrow :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've come to the sad realization that I don't mind some female country singers. :um


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Three weeks without pizza is entirely too long. Any sane person would agree.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> Three weeks without pizza is entirely too long. Any sane person would agree.


I agree 100%.

Speaking of which I need some soon.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

1 day without mcdonald's is entirely too long for me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Brrrrr........its a tit bit nipply outside today.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im so sick of ****ing haters


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

What's the point? huh? huh?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Brrrrr........its a tit bit nipply outside today.


 :lol :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

He won't let me forget.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sadly i know how the road will end...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like roadsigns.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Can't even find happiness In My Dreams...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I want to like my dreams, I will have to take my meds. Otherwise, they are too vivid!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

how does one look at want adds without crawling into the depths of despair?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Band projects are fun!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I dreamt about school not being cancelled due to it being EXTREMELY ****ING COLD TODAY.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

...right back to where I was two years ago...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Stop waking up dammit. This is much too early at the least.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah...no way am I going back in that.


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Brrrrr........its a tit bit nipply outside today.
> ...


 Yeah,that's funny all right. Nice imagery.ha ha. It's been dead cold in the chicagoland area lately,but I don't mind much. It's good wood burning weather.


----------



## JVP (Jun 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I think I will have another cup of coffee.
> 
> I will live on the edge today.


Better be careful with that coffee coconut holder! It can make you nuts. If I go over my daily quota, I always pay the price..and dearly.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

JVP said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will have another cup of coffee.
> ...


she'll be so jittery she wont be able to hold her coconuts anymore


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:rofl 

oh boy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! OMG you are right. That extra coffee yesterday made me INSANE! Don't ever do it, fellow hypersensitives. I felt like I was losing my mind. I was so irritated all day, not to mention being shakey. I was about to run out in front of a fast car, I couldn't stand it. I'd love it if I could find energy that didn't make me more nervous! 

My random thought for today is:

I NEED A MOTHER LOADIN' VACATION! By myself. Complete with massages and all kinds of spa services on a beautiful tropical island.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

He is such a tease. He knows he's hot.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Save me from myself.


Surrender me now!


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

That chicken must have gone bad. uke


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

This site sustains me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why do I suddenly feel like ****?


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe I'm not so awful after all


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish someone would just accept me for who I am. Am I really that horrid?

Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

were these past 17 years of friendship in vain?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Work and school are dumb ways to measure one's worth/status.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i get hated because i got excused from a presentation?? WTF, how bout you go through 100+ hours of therapy, 35+ drugs, 4 psychiatrist, 5 therapists, 10 doctors, and 2 trips to the psych ward, then you can tell me its not fair if you dont get excused, ****!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why do I get all the crap of being a woman, yet none of the benefits?


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I wish someone would just accept me for who I am. Am I really that horrid?
> 
> Yes, yes you are.


:hug


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks, GordonGecko.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmmm i think non-dairy creamer makes me bloated


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Shut up, Billy Mays, you loud son of a *****. The sound of his voice makes me want to end my own life. I don't want a "Hercules hook," and I certainly don't want to hear some obnoxious man screaming about them. I'm in such a foul mood; I can't be held responsible for my actions today, or the bodies that result from them.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn my luck! Why are electric companies so ****ing worthless? Now let me guess, I'm going to have to wait forever to get this damn thing repaired? Why is it mine that has to break??? Damn damn damn everything.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

oh, i made myself envious :cry Shut up u stupid pathetic son of a ***** it's your fault you're such a weak little wuss instead of being a loser maybe u should go out and do something go to a gym or something and make yourself less ginormous you ****ing elephant! Did your plastic surgery go horribly awry or were you born that way? Damn I'm worthless.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im in so much debt, i wish someone would just drop dead and let me inherit lots of money.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Liar

Back-stabber

Betrayer

Deceiver

LIAR!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

static or dynamic...?

I'll take dynamic thank you very much


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I sometimes say shiit I mean but don't mean to say it.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

To feed or not to feed the monkey - that is the question.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

a hundred times the doctors say, I am ok, I am ok, I'm not ok... sticking around for this ****, another day, another day, not another day... I am trying.

I am trying.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

So cruel.

I'm going to bed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had eggs for breakfast and dinner. Yay eggs!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a pretty good day.
Tomorrow is going to be somber, but I shall carry on .


----------



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

I should be typing my homework...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Frogs are cool!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> I had eggs for breakfast and dinner. Yay eggs!


THanks.I was thinkin about what to have for breakfast, Eggs sounds nice.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shauna said:


> _My life is soo stressfull...i need a break from it all._


You said it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't **** with my head. Don't **** with it. Not today. You do not want to **** with my head today.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good morning


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Drella said:


> Shut up, Billy Mays, you loud son of a @#%$. The sound of his voice makes me want to end my own life. I don't want a "Hercules hook," and I certainly don't want to hear some obnoxious man screaming about them. I'm in such a foul mood; I can't be held responsible for my actions today, or the bodies that result from them.


Don't make fun of my hero!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

how did i get here


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a freakin' canker sore on the inside of my bottom lip. =(


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mmmm cold water


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stupid crosswalk lady who Im not really sure was a lady in the first place. I walk when the cars are stopped. The cars stopped, so I walked. Simple, no? They are in heated cars, I am walking in the freezing cold to school. They can wait. =)


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My mistress does not know I exist. Death is too good for a slimy dog.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

no seriously, what should I do with my time?

My god I can't wait for Minesweeper to pick up again...then I shall have a truly spotless mind


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

that was some good arroz con pollo


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

When it rains it pours :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:rofl :rofl :um :sus oke oke :yes :no :wel :clap :sas :mushy :troll :duck :eyes :get :thanks :boogie :ditto :rain opcorn 

just got my new guitar amp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana :banana :banana 

carvin vintage 16 all tube. no IC's, FET's, or transistors. all tube baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the amp sounds SUPER clean. 



:banana :banana :nw :nw :nw :nw :eek :kiss :lol :b  :cry :afr :eek :spit :idea :mum :hug :spank :um :rofl :stu :wtf :con :cuddle :clap :wel :no :yes oke oke :sus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ancient master said:


> :rofl :rofl :um :sus oke oke :yes :no :wel :clap :sas :mushy :troll :duck :eyes :get :thanks :boogie :ditto :rain opcorn
> 
> just got my new guitar amp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana :banana :banana
> 
> ...


oh, and it was made in the USA. :banana


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

i am back


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I need a new hairstyle. I'm beginning to look like the lead singer of the Georgia Satellites.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Drella said:


> I need a new hairstyle. I'm beginning to look like the lead singer of the Georgia Satellites.


Drella, if you didn't have SA, you could have been an famous comedian for a living. Your posts always make have me :rofl


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

****KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *(screamed out the window to the whole planet) 

I ****ING MISSED MY APPT!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm not confused anymore. I get it now.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am unnaturally hungry today


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I make the best scrambled eggs ever!


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

It can take exactly one word to switch my mood from great to pissed off.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

If you are on a diet The Food Channel could seem like porn.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey diddle diddle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

the cat and the fiddle, the cow jumped over the moon???


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

the little dog laughed to see such sport.. which doesn't really make a lot of sense


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

and the dish ran away with the spoon...after that nobody knows, it's the greatest mystery in world!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, at least I get a drive this morning.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

push the tempooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

good day so far


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm hungry


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

goooooood coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I prefer Apple Juice .. but like Oranges more than Apples.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I seriously think I have ADD.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why not smile and say I'm fine... behind this cheesy lie. Why am I still posting?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

someone brought puppies to work. PUPPIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

It has been raining non stop for 3 weeks... and I am kinda starting to like the rain.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I got on the wrong bus and then lost my favorite beanie cap...wtf is going on today????


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is going to be one boring day at work


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

My dogs go through rawhide like it's candy.

My dogs are spoiled.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Killing spree!
Gained the lead!
Game over.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, so I go into a professor's office who starts talking to me about my "social anxiety disorder or what ever's going on." Hah. I love how it's totally obvious to people how ****ed up I am. I actually make an effort to seem normal in public, so this is tragic.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> This is going to be one boring day at work


really? its a nice day for me. i found out why work has been lagging this past few months. its because i quit caffeine


Toedoe said:


> My dogs go through rawhide like it's candy.
> 
> My dogs are spoiled.


i hear rawhide is good to clean their teeth?


Drella said:


> Yeah, so I go into a professor's office who starts talking to me about my "social anxiety disorder or what ever's going on." Hah. I love how it's totally obvious to people how ****ed up I am. I actually make an effort to seem normal in public, so this is tragic.


i would think that the professor will let you slide on certain things because he knows you have SA


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

nubly said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to be one boring day at work
> ...


I went a few months without caffeine before and never got used to it 
Some band called the JV All Stars van broke down so we're fixing it for them. Makes things a little more interesting!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's snowing oh noes


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I can't believe I'm actually taking interpersonal communication.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Who the **** is calling me and how the hell did they get my cell? I don't even know my cell! I don't know any "anonymous"! And for god's sake leave a message!

I wish I could talk to someone who won't judge me...

Frack. If it's all my responsibility then maybe I should just do it now. No point in suffering if things aren't gonna get better and I have to hear crap like that.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Onions, baby! Onions!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

this thread is 435 pages long, this is post nr 6524

All times are UTC - 5 hours

that's 5 hours

not 6!


5...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

How come every time I start liking someone, I turn into a crazy person?? My mind is all out of whack now and I can't think clearly.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

roswell said:


> How come every time I start liking someone, I turn into a crazy person?? My mind is all out of whack now and I can't think clearly.


You said it!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

B. does not exist. I am Norvegood the Great! Honey I break hearts, not take them.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

STOP DOING ****ING DONUTS IN THE PARKING LOT!!! I'M TIRED OF LISTENING TO IT EVERY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That's it I'm buying bricks and I'm going to sit over there tomorrow night until they show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

..........................


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate life.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally slept good for once!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> I hate life.


Me too atm.
Why did I have to fall asleep. WHY.
This better be worth bonus points, because I only have today and part of tomorrow morning to finish like 83267 chapters of law ****.


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired =((((
and i cant fall asleep =((((


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Capital letter, rest of word, more words, a few commas, period.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I really want some churros :sigh


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> That's it I'm buying bricks and I'm going to sit over there tomorrow night until they show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're a younger version of me!

I'm going back to bed, or am I, why shouldn't I.

I also wonder if they make bra's for butts.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Bon said:


> I also wonder if they make bra's for butts.


Good question.... I was wondering that myself the other day :um


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

all becomes clear


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

....


----------



## Absent-Serenity (Jan 24, 2008)

Sure dont want to go see the inlaws. Boooring.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Would life be sadder if we were born old and reverted back to babies?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toedoe said:


> Would life be sadder if we were born old and reverted back to babies?


Interesting thought, brought some weird imagery to mind.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:rain


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

English must be my second language. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I miss my birds.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

oh happy :clap


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

embers said:


> oh happy :clap


hallo


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Norevgood things B. is very jealous. Jealous of other SA'ers? What a horrible, horrible man. Like that one guy said, he should kill himself. What a pathetic little creature! Norvegood has slain greater beasts in his sleep! Cowardly whelp.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today I met William H. Macy. Well, his identical clone from some sort of horrible science experiment, anyway.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

416girl said:


> English must be my second language. Yeah, that's it.


 :lol Ah, a kindred soul!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Exhausted...but in a good way

Hoo-ah!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Super mario song owns.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thinking about my up comming presentation is killing me.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

.oO0Oo.oO0Oo.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I slept till 11 today .. didn't mean to, but not pissed about it either.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

B. wishes that pill-shaped candy he ate was actually aspirin.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I need better clothes.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have way too much time on my hands :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:cig


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My god why must you talk for hours. I am hungry and I'm trying to watch something interesting! Haven't you got the hint that I miss half the things you say because I'm doing something else? I am 20. You do not need to call me everyday. If you hadn't always been like this then perhaps I wouldn't have turned into such a piece of dung.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

glas said:


> It seems like many of the comments over at the Member's albums ... are extremely exaggerated and dishonest. I hate those overused winking smilies..    . DIE DIE DIE winkers. :mum
> 
> ... maybe it's just jealousy.
> 
> it is okay to be me.itisokaytobeme itisokaytobe me. no it isn't.


i hate them too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wish it would just stop raining.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm lonely


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I just wanna get on with my life


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I was supposed to start doing my homework at least 6 hours ago.. :um 

There will be no sleep for me tonight it seems.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Insomnia sucks :mum :sigh


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Here we go, another fun-filled weekend of sitting in my room doing homework. Yay.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why is it so cold in this building? And why does my chest hurt?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

holy crap. last year i made $12k more than i thought in overtime


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Mmmm.... I could really use an experienced tongue right about now.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

nubly said:


> holy crap. last year i made $12k more than i thought in overtime


that should pay for a weekend in NY :b


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Why is Canada so far away :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've come to accept that warmth in my house just isn't an option today.

In other news, I basically had no school today, hit my knee on the armrest of my couch, and found a new band.

Mood: Cold. Is that a mood? No? Okay. Well I'm happy then.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theres a fire at the monte carlo so they have closed down the strip in las vegas and evacuated the casinos around the monte carlo. 3 employees are stuck on the roof 



Shauna said:


> soundlessenigma said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so cold in this building? And why does my chest hurt?
> ...


do you live upstairs? i lived in apts when i was little but i dont remember if i was cold or not. i did live in a studio on the first floor and it was so warm during the winter that i didnt need to turn the heater on. sometimes i even turned the AC on. course the winter in cali isnt as cold as yours....


embers said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > holy crap. last year i made $12k more than i thought in overtime
> ...


:lol 12k would go far in NY wouldnt it


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Mmmm.... I could really use an experienced tongue right about now.


I would be willing to offer up my services :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

So.
Exhausted.

Must sleep or die trying.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> theres a fire at the monte carlo so they have closed down the strip in las vegas and evacuated the casinos around the monte carlo. 3 employees are stuck on the roof


wow, I just looked it up, it looks pretty bad. But they're gonna lose like a billion dollars closing the strip.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, I can't believe I owe $60,000 in student loans. That's ****ed.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

glas said:


> too bad ugliness never goes away..
> wouldn't life be different if I looked like this http://i28.tinypic.com/8yi78p.jpg


I really don't know what you see in her. :stu


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Toscy said:


> glas said:
> 
> 
> > too bad ugliness never goes away..
> ...


 :ditto

Anyway... can't stop these morbid thoughts.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

glas said:


> That is funny because... if I was her and posted my photo in the Member's album section I'd probably receive 20 pages of comments on how good looking I am.
> 
> it's just the stupid truth.


and why does it matter if you only get one comment over 20 pages worth of comments?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i going to go see a movie. i need a break from all this crazyness. i can't stay locked up im my house all day. i'll going to see rambo.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

glas said:


> That is funny because... if I was her and posted my photo in the Member's album section I'd probably receive 20 pages of comments on how good looking I am.
> 
> it's just the stupid truth.


you post a pic of you in a bikin and you'll receive your 20 pages of comments


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

meh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

****! Forgot to take my sleeping pills AGAIN!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

random thought #1 - boo frickidy hoo.... uke 




random thought #2 - This was a nice day. Visited my bro and his gf and had some yummy chinese food.  



random thought #3 - I'm so happy its the weekend. :yes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sick of this.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought I knew, but I have no idea.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

bored bored bored ugh!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

forget the urgency, hurry up and wait, my heart is starting to separate...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Omg what have I done. I am pathetic. ****ing pathetic.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Quick! Somebody relate to me!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

roswell said:


> Quick! Somebody relate to me!


*relates*


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

mserychic said:


> roswell said:
> 
> 
> > Quick! Somebody relate to me!
> ...


Wow, really? I thought I was the only one who felt that way.. (teehee)

:squeeze


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I found cake!

And I shall now commence the eating of said cake..


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

It was a dud


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

maybe it's the meds but it's all so surreal


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel a lot better now... :spank


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Buffoons can be loveable.

Baboons, on the other hand...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Did I... just have a legitimate... conversation on the phone?  Yayz I didz goodz!

Still, I really screwed up today and I deserve to feel the pain it's gonna bring.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I never saw a purple cow.
I never hope to see one,
But this I will say anyhow,
I'd rather see than be one!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

GordonGecko said:


> Why is Canada so far away :sigh


Why is England so far away


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

mserychic said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmm.... I could really use an experienced tongue right about now.
> ...


Please list your past experiences starting with the most recent and include 3 or more references with contact information.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


Not here! :twak


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

OH....

Okay, send it in a PM


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

god 0a2893yg9a2yg9w dammit. :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oke


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I need to get up early more often.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Won't lie: If I could buy the world a coke, I wouldn't.

I hate coke, and I don't like most of the world.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

......................


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

That was fun. Man I wish I could have a cat or something here. Then it wouldn't be as bad.

Damn I am still totally crushing her. I need to do something...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think I'm getting another cold. My throat feels funny.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You're a star creator, soul craft generator, moving through time and space and you're a liberator, but your memory has been erased, the things you knew misplaced.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cloudy days vacuum. Either snow or get out of the way!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't believe my ****ing brother is still asleep this late in the day. If he'd lay off the late night internet porn binges that undoubtedly led to this unfortunate circumstance, I would be sitting in the cinema watching Sly Stallone fillet people in the jungle right now.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Dear lord he's hot. And how come it doesn't bother me that he knows I want to jump his bones?


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

My dog slaps me when I blow in her face.

It’s funny.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Millions of people living there entire lives out...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Truth or dare, show your face on a webcam! Blah.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

But I got a dalmatian, and I can still get high
I can play the guitar like a mother ****in' riot


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I need to start doing drugs or something.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Marco..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Polo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

?? ancient master desu???? ?????

my japanese is really bad lol.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

fluh fleh floingh aba hachba ne-GHU....GHU, GHU GH!! Nnng nnnrgh bhrrrRRUUHGH.

Geh?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

The "thing" in my avatar is a hamster known as SPG (Special Patrol Group).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Young_Ones_(TV_series)


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

AHHHHHHH I don't want to be alone my whole life!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

soundlessenigma said:


> AHHHHHHH I don't want to be alone my whole life!


Me neither.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banning makes the world go round


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

****ing flickering monitor.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

jchildr said:


> The "thing" in my avatar is a hamster known as SPG (Special Patrol Group).
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Young_Ones_(TV_series)


oh my god I LOVE THAT


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I should be feeling really depressed right now and yet I'm not...hmm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Whats happenin'?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, this day is off to quite the ****ty start.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Progress is a slow process


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Feel a little strange today... :sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

just roll with it...


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

The first person to eat an oyster had to be really, really hungry.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I should do it today. Damn my weakness. I want to sleep...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Ugh. That's the only bad thing about...having cats. The occasional puking sound coming from another room.... :fall


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Toedoe said:


> The first person to eat an oyster had to be really, really hungry.


Thank you for making me laugh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

GordonGecko said:


> Progress is a slow process


Is that from the 50 cent song P.I.M.P?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

What would you do if I revealed the depths of my twisted mind? Would you lock me up? Would you give me more drugs to numb me? I bet then you wouldn't tell me that I'm ok. I can't get anywhere with 50 min. meetings every week. What do I have to do to get real help? Who can I entrust with these dark things?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

How many tissues can one go through when crying?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So today redeemed itself and turned into a great day. 


Now I get to go on to the sucky weekdays again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

these "Jamaican style vegetable patties" are disgusting.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

"clutch and break, clutch and break. its not that hard just clutch and break. no, you have to leave it in first gear. just clutch and break."

i heard this for a whole hour today. :rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

njodis said:


> these "Jamaican style vegetable patties" are disgusting.


Are they called Raggamuffins? xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I can go to bed at a decent hour tonight. I have a lot of work to do tomorrow .


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

BOOP BE DOOP DEE DEE I AM NOW CHANNELING THE 90'S

[youtube:1o2d3dje]M0lVjky2roU[/youtube:1o2d3dje]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nirvana


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh I'm so tired of putting on a strong face. I'm not as strong as you thought, wasn't breaking down in public enough proof? I'd like to be as optimistic as you but I've been waiting for a better day for at least 8 years now...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Something smells like stale beer. That smell is disgusting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still awake. Maybe I should run tonight to make sure I fall asleep at a decent hour.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ uke ^^


I just ate a yummy pb & marshmallow sandwich. 

MMM......it was so good I'm really tempted to have another. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^ uke ^^


Me or the stale beer? :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OH NO! Not you!!! The stale beer. LOL!

We posted at the same time!

So are you going to go for a run?

I like speed walking. I feel funny when I run, self conscious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know yet. If I do, I had better eat so I will have the energy in a couple of hours. Speed walking is cool, too. I do that sometimes - I end up more sore after a two mile speed walk than a five-mile run! :lol


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Kill me


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

GordonGecko said:


> Kill me


Back of the line, man. I've been waiting in this line a while.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Me too. When is it my turn? :mum


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Why do I bother explaining this situation anymore? No one ever listens.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

so much caffeine


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my life is as unstable as a radioactive isotope


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

...........................


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I love Beer.

I only drink when I'm with someone or alone.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Trying to loose your virginity is not easy, nor pleasurable at all. Maybe, i should just wait untill i find the right person...and quit rushing. This dude had no clue what he was doing. Ugh. Imma just stay a virgin for the rest of my lfe. I hate hymens :mum 

Guys have the easy part;all they have to do is stick it in. They don't have anything that has to be busted open :mum


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

njodis said:


> BOOP BE DOOP DEE DEE I AM NOW CHANNELING THE 90'S


 I recognized that video from the first frame. God I loved that song back in the day. Nice one, njodis. 
I wonder why they decided to change their name... :con

I miss the way MuchMusic used to be.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

alrigh alright alright lets do this thaang


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Why is google made out of legos today?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

going to sleep. :bah 


hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hopefully my hair will be bright purple when I wash the dye out *crosses fingers*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to sleep!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I see no purple at all!! Which is weird because it was all bleachy and faded from when I did red streaks a few months back and that's all covered up now. Where did the purple go?!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Death wins.

Every single time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope the meds help.
I need something to.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not another day...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love eggs and toast in the morning. Oh and coffee. Just one cup though.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

today is the day when the only mean coworker in my department decides on whether she'll move to another department. we're all crossing our fingers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't call meeee. I know there's no school but I dont' wanna go out in that weather =(


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Living in Canada means getting screwed over on most kinds of internet shopping.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

aaaaamaa goin craaaazeee


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

What else is there to do but sleep? I haven't the foggiest what you meant.

Unless...

...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

must.....get......cleaning.........done


now...........


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well. I'm glad that's over with. Hopefully we are on the same page now.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Having a day off is a WONDERFUL thing....

:banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't want to go to the dentist today!!!!


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

The next vegetarian to tell me something like "Eating meat is murder" is going to become my next ****ing meal.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toedoe said:


> The next vegetarian to tell me something like "Eating meat is murder" is going to become my next ****ing meal.


lol!
"but you're ingesting their negative energy!"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i always thought pitch color had to do with visual color, but it has nothing to do with it. huh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

When you go too deep, you get shallow.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

.......................


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

...........................


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish i was allowed to call my gf.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Twenty 3 year olds jammed into one little room, and 8 of them do whatever they want no matter what we say. I need to quit this job before I go crazy.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why do I have to write about my past when I'm at my lowest point...?
Surely breaking down twice in two days isn't a good thing...


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

They don't understand


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I save the weirdest things...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So apparently having braces is what ****ed up my teeth. I love the irony.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have SA and that's A-OKAY...

As long as I follow my bliss...

Who'd like to come along with me?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

.....................


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha just when I think I'm doing good with my SA, I turn red while ordering something from a Burger King drive thru! See, I usually go to McDonalds.......so I said "I'll have a 6 piece chicken tender." and the dude is like "Excuse me, what was that?" so I said it again and he goes, "They come in 4 piece, 5 piece and 8 piece" 
I said, "oh....I'll have the 5 piece then." 

Yeah it was something soo stupid and yet I got all flustered! ops Dangit!

oh well thats life I guess. :stu :b


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

.......................


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Goodfellas is overrated.

But not near as much as Scarface is.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i saw this nice handa civic si (2000-2003 year) in a used car dealer. thinking about going to have a closer look.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm getting up at 9am tomorrow and that's final.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm bored and I'm not tired. Hmmm...what to do what to do what to do...........


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm bored and I'm not tired. Hmmm...what to do what to do what to do...........


banned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

No....I don't think so. YOU are banned!! Banned banned banned!!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Does anyone entertain the fact that I'll never be ok?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

A margarita and a beer later and I'm still annoyingly sober


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ni!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok dyed tried dying my hair purple again. Used enough dye for 10 heads of hair and it's still not purple!!! What gives?!


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ha ha just when I think I'm doing good with my SA, I turn red while ordering something from a Burger King drive thru!


I couldn't even do that at all.

I think I _may_ have done it once at Dairy Queen for my mom, but... just the thought... :afr

I can walk into Tim Horton's and order either an Iced Capp (harder) or a bottle of water (easier). That's the closest I can get.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> ha ha just when I think I'm doing good with my SA, I turn red while ordering something from a Burger King drive thru! See, I usually go to McDonalds.......so I said "I'll have a 6 piece chicken tender." and the dude is like "Excuse me, what was that?" so I said it again and he goes, "They come in 4 piece, 5 piece and 8 piece"
> I said, "oh....I'll have the 5 piece then."
> 
> Yeah it was something soo stupid and yet I got all flustered! ops Dangit!
> ...


It's no big deal. I'm sure they just thought you had a mind slip for a minute. Then they forgot about you the next minute


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Ok dyed tried dying my hair purple again. Used enough dye for 10 heads of hair and it's still not purple!!! What gives?!


Ask the purple haired leprechaun!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I love how Seroquel makes me type like I'm drunk  Heading off after that leprechaun!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just got david gilmour's "on an island" guitar book!!!! i know what im going to be playing tomorrow. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

freezing rain? count me in!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

njodis said:


> freezing rain? count me in!!!!


Me too!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

carry said:


> It's no big deal. I'm sure they just thought you had a mind slip for a minute. Then they forgot about you the next minute


Yep you are right. :yes

I just need to accept the fact that I'm going to turn red for stupid reasons no matter what I do. And that it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things.

:hug Eagleheart. I used to be like that too.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Just reach out to someone? Yeah, easy for you to say.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Rested rested resteddd.
Now wtf am I gonna do with this day all to myself?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't want to


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why is it so hard to make two stupid phone calls!?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I just can't take any more of this. This pain...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My god it burns! How could I do this again???


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

random thought k thnxbye


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ancient master said:


> i just got david gilmour's "on an island" guitar book!!!! i know what im going to be playing tomorrow. :banana :banana :banana


Excellent music by a wonderful musician!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

anxi-e-t-y
anxi-e-t-y
no escaping that for me


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This time I'm setting my alarm for 9am and not 9pm, lol...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

That's 3 cars he's totaled!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Every rose has it's thorn(s).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > i just got david gilmour's "on an island" guitar book!!!! i know what im going to be playing tomorrow. :banana :banana :banana
> ...


i love this cd. the music is very mellow.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am so ****ing envious I just hurt my hand punching the desk. I guess I have good reason to be.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

ONIONS!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

me and my poor sinuses


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why does reading important email make me anxious?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

****. 

They let that one get away.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont get it...^


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloe said:


> i dont get it...^


Neither do I!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why do i feel so depressed today? it stared off as a good day and out of nowhere i feel sad...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stupid carpel tunnel is acting up. Can barely hold a fork!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ancient master said:


> why do i feel so depressed today? it stared off as a good day and out of nowhere i feel sad...


 :hug


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why do I always wait till the last minute to start assignments?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Stupid carpel tunnel is acting up. Can barely hold a fork!


 :hug I know what thats like!

drained.... psssshhhhhhhh


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I think the words bananas and bandanas are too close for comfort.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > why do i feel so depressed today? it stared off as a good day and out of nowhere i feel sad...
> ...


 :thanks


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Toedoe said:


> I think the words bananas and bandanas are too close for comfort.


I know, like, get a room already jeez!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

My brain hurts. So does my mind..


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Somehow or another I still manage to mess things up. I think it's all going well... but stupid little things keep happening and now its just not right. 
Its not turning out the way i wanted. Should I scrap it and start over or trudge through it and make the best of it?...
bleh...
My brain is tired.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

He just sits, and watches the people in the boxes
Everything he sees he absorbs and adopts it
He mimics and he mocks it
Really hates the box but he can't remember how to stop, it
So he continues to watch it
Hopin that it'll give him somethin that he can box with
Or how the locksmith, see the box as, locked in the box
Ain't got the combination to unlock, it
That's why he watches, scared to look away
Cause at that moment, it might show him
What to take off the locks with
So he chained himself to the box, took a lock and then he locked it
Swallowed the combination and then forgot, it
As the doctors jot it all down, with they pens and pencils
The same ones that took away his voice
And just left this instrumental


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

reality and consequences sure takes the fun out of life...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

life's grand


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

do you like sunrises?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes. Sunrises and sunsets are both very beautiful.

I especially love the colors in the sky during a sunset.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I am now free from all my material possessions.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yes. Sunrises and sunsets are both very beautiful.
> 
> I especially love the colors in the sky during a sunset.


Agreed =)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd love to see the Norhern Lights in person. I'd be on cloud 9!










Here is a night pic of Toronto, Canada. Beautiful.









Check out this pic of the earth. Its one of the most recent pics of it from a satellite:









Here are some nice sunset pics I found:













































Okay one more cool pic I found, check this out:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Breathtaking.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to make this phone call.
I'm going to make this phone call.
I'm going to make this phone call.
I'm going to make this phone call.
I'm going to make this phone call.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

feel much better today!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT!!

Awesome song I completely forgot about. For some reason it popped in my head today.

Rock Steady!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnYFCKqN ... 1F&index=0


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Another day where I have accomplished nothing.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Everyone i want to meet / be friends with live too far awaaaaaaaaaay *sad eyes*

-sniffles


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

zomg, i have that crush again.. yano on that GUY HERE on SAS but no one knows!!! oooooh buhaaaaaahahaahha

take THAT! O;-)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh ****

:afr


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh sweet sweet excuses


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Babygirly said:


> Everyone i want to meet / be friends with live too far awaaaaaaaaaay *sad eyes*
> 
> -sniffles


I feel your pain


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

GordonGecko said:


> Babygirly said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone i want to meet / be friends with live too far awaaaaaaaaaay *sad eyes*
> ...


Yeah, I can relate :hug There's a lot of people here that I'd love to meet but distance keeps me from meeting up with them :sigh But... I'm grateful for the ones that I have been able to meet and get to know :mushy


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Headache. Between the eyes. Make it go away.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

pardon me for being a perv but my boss' *** just looks so damn fine today


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

she sales sea shells by the sea shore


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

aaaarrrgh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

que verguenza


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> pardon me for being a perv but my boss' *** just looks so damn fine today


 :lol

So I guess its safe to say that her *** isn't just any ***.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> que verguenza


por que?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

What the hell?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

how did i just cut myself?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

emo virus? :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

he he he


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

woof


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have to meet with some people from school preet soon. :afr the people i'm doing my presentation with. we are going to talk about how/what's going to happen in the presentation. :afr what im i going to say? "hi my name is..." (insert running away smiley here). i hope we don't have to make small talk. i hope it gets done quick.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ancient master said:


> "hi my name is..."


Ticky, ticky....slim shady?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> [quote="ancient master":2vijwoa3]"hi my name is..."


Ticky, ticky....slim shady?[/quote:2vijwoa3]

:lol

if i say that, this is going to be the look in there face's:
:wtf :sus :no


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Holy crap it's Jan 31st already!?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sexification?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg remind me NOT to drink coffee before going to the store. that was pretty scary. :afr


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am an idiot


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Chances are, I have a quarter under the seat of my car .. and a tic tac.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm up at 8:30am!!!!! :banana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm up still at 2:00 A.M.!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Still up at 3am! BOOM!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

You guys have trouble sleeping too?

I didn't get to sleep 'till 4:30am, I'm hoping to get an early night tonight since I'm up early.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't get to sleep til 5:00 am..


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

It's a good thing I'm a crazy person. Otherwise, I doubt I could handle this ridiculousness that is my life.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I work too hard?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh man its a 6am to 10pm workday


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> oh man its a 6am to 10pm workday


16 hours! how do you feel after a long day like that?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish I would stop shaking!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate it when the nurse comes to the house. She is so ****ing intimidating, I can barely put two words together.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ancient master said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > oh man its a 6am to 10pm workday
> ...


like quitting :lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

you can't depend on anybody but yourself


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Why do we congradulate people that are getting married? is it really such a big accoplishment, like getting a promotion, or graduating? We probably just like to acknowledge the fact that its hard to land a good mate these days.. I think thats it, or it more like, wow.. that sucker finally proposed, thats a huge feat... congrats!!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I hate being so panicky


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn it, I hate forgetting a name. Damn my memory. Now what do I do?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

cup lighter ashtray speaker screen keybaord mouse bag o cashews pack of cigarettes duct-tape empty bottle bottle-opener screws keys sunglasses scissors diskettes old calculator cigarette-paper thermos box of paperclips stapler CDs butterknife instant-coffee post-its pocket-knife fork


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

trying


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Blah. No thinking about relationships and BS like that. I don't have what it takes.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

I like the phrase " A barrell of monkeys."

I am impartial to the phrase "Like shooting fish in a barrell."


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

sleeeepy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

why the **** does this ****ing company keep on hiring ****ing people that dont know what the **** they are doing and expect me to ****ing figure out their ****ups


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i went to play my internet bill today and the girl (she was pretty cute) said if i wanted my 5 cents back or just give the whole $30. i said "yeah, give me my five cents back". she started giggling. then after that i got really nervous. what the hell was so funny? :con :stu


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

$143 phone bill. Arg! these phone cards better work or im gonna turn green and angry. Rogers SUCKS!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

^Phone cards work, for the most part. Just make sure your calls last longer than 10-20 minutes at a time to really feel like you've gotten your money's worth (the minutes/dollar amount tends to decrease rather quickly).


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm bored.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Talk to me on msn mr. "away"


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been talking in my sleep because I miss you.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nubly said:


> why the **** does this ****ing company keep on hiring ****ing people that dont know what the **** they are doing and expect me to ****ing figure out their ****ups


Way to test the swear filter. I like it when you talk dirty. Now slap me across the face. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish I knew how to make you feel better...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dun dun dunnnnnnnn...........


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't want to go to Glendale.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

these last few sets are killing me!!!!!1


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wanna get a hummer and just drive it through snowbanks and snowed in roads.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > why the **** does this ****ing company keep on hiring ****ing people that dont know what the **** they are doing and expect me to ****ing figure out their ****ups
> ...


:lol this is the closest smiley they have for your request :spank


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

If I built a set of wings out of wax, I wander if I could fly to the sun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Birth is the leading cause of death.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

February already, it seemed like I was waiting for christmas 2 days ago!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I luv brownies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm back! I'm sure everyone missed me :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

oh joy my mother's coming home early.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dum dee dum doo


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Is there anyone in the world more boring than me? I doubt it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ooh! Me!! Me!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Birth is the leading cause of death.


ha ha thats true!

Msersychick - I missed you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that wasn't so bad =)


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

there's a man with a featherduster in my nose and he hates me

also, thank you, big honking blizzard, for the day off.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I like snow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

all work and no play makes jack a dull boy
all work and no play makes jack a dull boy
all work and no play makes jack a dull boy
all work and no play makes jack a dull boy
all work and no play makes jack a dull boy
all work and no play makes jack a dull boy
all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Too much snow I guess.

Now I get to go home and do nothing. Yay.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I couldn't sleep last night...
Had no more ambien...

and they expect me to go into work early.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This sucks.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Msersychick - I missed you!


:squeeze


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Msersychick - I missed you!
> ...


I missed her too! I'll have to aim better next time! :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Gawd, what a day i had!!! 

grocery shopping
had to pay bills
had to get money orders
had to go to the post office
had to go pick up my check
Ate out with dad
Purchased a cellphone

Now back at home and tired. Everybody was out today(check day) and i wasn't nervous at all!!!


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

Why would I want a sleeveless turtleneck? If my neck is cold, wouldn't my arms most likely be cold too? Thanks anyway Grandma.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY Shauna! Sounds like you did great today! Isn't it a good feeling?


LOL Ruby........I'm from Pennsylvania too. Hi neighbor!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

all alone this fine Friday evening


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

We should start a 'Fine Friday Evenings At Home Alone' club. We could gather in a chat room with some refreshing beverages and snacks and discuss the finer things of, er... being alone.. :sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm way ahead of you with the ^alcoholic beverages my friend

my god why am I so unhappy...I took my meds today and everything


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

roswell said:


> We should start a 'Fine Friday Evenings At Home Alone' club. We could gather in a chat room with some refreshing beverages and snacks and discuss the finer things of, er... being alone.. :sigh


 :lol That would be wild!

It's been a long time since I've been out on a Friday evening. :sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

well you wouldn't really be going out...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

workinprogress87 said:


> well you wouldn't really be going out...


Yeah, I meant that as a random thought.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

oh haha sorry

someone i used to know is in aboxing club so he can punch and jab all his problems away


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i got no random thoughts...garlic sauce...apple juice..


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Re_b_enton


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What the he33 5s g65ng 6n+! 0y 3etters t4rned 5nt6 n40bers. hahahaha... what the he33 5s wr6ng+ 1es4s f4c25ng chr5st, 5 fee3 352e a g6dda0n ch53d. 
Okay, I see.. My "numbers lock" key was on. I didn't know what was happening. I wasn't aware that the "Num Lk" key converted me into a 12 year old girl. Now I know exactly what to do when I start working for "Perverted Justice."


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Drella said:


> What the he33 5s g65ng 6n+! 0y 3etters t4rned 5nt6 n40bers. hahahaha... what the he33 5s wr6ng+ 1es4s f4c25ng chr5st, 5 fee3 352e a g6dda0n ch53d.
> Okay, I see.. My "numbers lock" key was on. I didn't know what was happening. I wasn't aware that the "Num Lk" key converted me into a 12 year old girl. Now I know exactly what to do when I start working for "Perverted Justice."


Wow, that's amazing. It's like your keyboard has a "leet button". :lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going to be alone forever aren't I :sigh I need friends.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

another long day at work *sigh*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Taxes ****ing suck!! How the **** do I owe money?!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I love sitting at home every weekend. Is it really worth living just to feel like this?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG THEY BROKE THE WALL. ****. DOUBLE ****.

But I came up with a solution and made the executive decision to do it. The customer was alright with that, and things are operating reasonably well at this point.

They overnighted me three cards to replace the one that went bad, so it might be in completely-working order for the Super Bowl.

*falls over*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

jchildr said:


>


 :wtf ...what the HELL is your avatar :lol :lol is that a skepsi or some other of Jim Henson's creatures from The Dark Crystal?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

jchildr said:


>


lol irony at its best

We've got a job to do   :| face oscillations


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Life is grand. I slipped and fell on my way back to my bedroom at 6:30 in the morning. My poor left leg always ends up with the worst injuries. I should really be more careful, but DAMN the floor was slippery there. If that was due to floor finish...lol (kind of an inside joke). 

Plus I caught my mom's sore throat. Thank you mother!!!! This is me sending love your way. Lots and lots of LOVE. Do you know what medication I take to rid myself of hyperhidrosis? Do you know what the side effects include? This is really going to **** things up for a while.

Oh, and my dad went and added another useless program to our already full computer - "With Family Safety, you can specify the websites your children can view and the people they can communicate with online" what. the ****. is he trying to invade my privacy more? is that even POSSIBLE?

Damn straight it's 'not yet configured'. God ****ing damnit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a hobby. I'm so ****ing bored. Ugh.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in trouble.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh my head. It hurts.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oooh oooh oooh can I complain too?


I feel very irritated! And it won't go away! Ughhhhhhh


:mum


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

^ Same


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My day has changed for the better, surprisingly. Since when does this happen? I don't believe it. I'm not getting my hopes up that this will last but...but I have internet in mah roooommmmm! FINALLY.

However it doesn't seem to want to let me download windows live messenger, or sign me in to the crappy version. Hmm. I'll get my dad to look at that later.

I don't think it's really sunk in yet that I'm typing this from my bedroom.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Sleeping during the day is a bad idea.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll complain too then.

Another dull weekend... work to look forward too. All I can say is my life is pretty mundane. Hey, what are the chances I get anymore homework done or get up and clean or something?

Damn the loneliness and laziness!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Money really doesn't buy happiness :/


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Wooooaaahhhh... I didn't know there was carpeting in my room! I can see it! Hi carpet! :wel


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yahoo messenger will have to do for the time being I guess.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

how long to lose these ten pounds I just gained?

opcorn


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It should not be this hard to message someone I don't know.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

I need to get out more.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

need some dilaudid in my veins


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if making a list of things I'm afraid to do would help.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what a day

I wish I could say what a night

Maybe I should go drinking with them next time


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Black then white are all I see
In my infancy,
Red and yellow then came to be,
Reaching out to me,
Lets me see.

As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
Drawn beyond the lines of reason.
Push the envelope.
Watch it bend.

Over thinking,
Over analyzing
Separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition,
Missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment
Drawing way outside the lines.

Black then white are all i see
In my infancy.
Red and yellow then came to be,
Reaching out to me,
Lets me see.
There is so much more and
Beckons me to look through to these
Infinite possibilities.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
Drawn outside the lines of reason.
Push the envelope.
Watch it bend.

Over thinking,
Over analyzing
Separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition,
Leaving opportunities behind.

Feed my will to feel this moment
Urging me to cross the line.
Reaching out to embrace the random.
Reaching out to embrace whatever may come.

I embrace my
Desire to
I embrace my
Desire to
Feel the rhythm,
To feel connected
Enough to step aside
And weep like a widow
To feel inspired
To fathom the power
To witness the beauty
To bathe in the fountain,
To swing on the spiral
To swing on the spiral
To...
Swing on the spiral of our divinity and
Still be a human.

With my feet upon the ground
I lose myself between the sounds
And open wide to suck it in
I feel it move across my skin
I'm reaching up and reaching out
I'm reaching for the random or
Whatever will bewildered me
Whatever will bewildered me
And following our will and wind
We may just go where no one's been
We'll ride the spiral to the end
And may just go where no one's been
Spiral out
Keep going
Spiral out
Keep going
Spiral out
Keep going
Spiral out
Keep going


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I tried not to nap today.. fell asleep in my chair.. woke up in bed. Weird.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hate myself


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO Mserychick! Thats some funny ****. :b


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Let go of all attachments and replace them with love.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

noca said:


> i hate myself


 :hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> noca said:
> 
> 
> > i hate myself
> ...


thanks, i cant stop crying... :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm obsessed.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

noca said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > noca said:
> ...


(((noca))) I've been there.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

noca said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > noca said:
> ...


I hope you feel better 

Music sounds so much better when you're medicated


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I like showers.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I need to take a shower because I smell like smoke.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

People shouldn't be allowed to leave


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I found a video clip on myspace that features SPG (the hamster in my avatar). He's right at the very beginning of the clip. You can get a better look at him and perhaps he won't frighten you so much anymore
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1278199


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I really wish I hadn't told people my name on here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> I really wish I hadn't told people my name on here.


why not?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Because now everyone and their mom calls me Libby as if they know me and I don't know who the **** they are.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

jchildr said:


> I found a video clip on myspace that features SPG (the hamster in my avatar). He's right at the very beginning of the clip. You can get a better look at him and perhaps he won't frighten you so much anymore
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1278199


Sorry still scary!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Because now everyone and their mom calls me Libby as if they know me and I don't know who the **** they are.


I have to wear a name tag at work and it's totally weird having people I don't know calling me by my name


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Or when the cashier takes your check card and then calls you by name. 

Cashiers should be machines by now anyhow.

I'm just being cranky.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder if any human being would comfort me if I was down.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

How about a wolf? :hug


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Your wolf is angry right now.. :hide


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Only to bad people.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just spent 30 minutes writing something for a new topic, and i didn't post it...what a waste of [email protected]#$ing time.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Post it! Post it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Post it! Post it!


it's to late to do it again. i'll prabably post it tomorrow.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Too bad 

I need to stop posting every other line.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope tomorrow is better than today. i mean i hope today is a better day than yesterday. holy crap i have to go to work in a few hours!!!! better get some sleep.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The aliens have landed!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't mean to be such a repulsive being, really...

...can we be those two snails?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Will Smith is pretty cool


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Stupid training classes. Now I have to show my disgusting face in public yet again. 

How fun for me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What, it's actually working?
Hmm but for how long. There's always a catch. And I will sleep with one eye open till I figure out what it is. That was too easy.

In other random thoughts of the day, they're all right. Every last damn one of them. So I will listen. For once. They all tell me the same thing and they're ****ing right =(


I wish I still only heard what I wanted to hear.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So true funny how it seems
Always in time, but never in line for dreams.
Head over heels when toe to toe.
This is the sound of my soul,
This is the sound

I bought a ticket to the world,
But now I've come back again
Why do I find it hard to write the next line?
Oh I want the truth to be said

Huh huh huh hu-uh huh
I know this much is true
Huh huh huh hu-uh huh
I know this much is true.

With a thrill in my head and a pill on my tongue
Dissolve the nerves that just begun
Listening to Marvin (all night long)
This is the sound of my soul,
This is the sound...

Always slipping from my hands,
Sets a time of it's own
Take your seaside arms and write the next line
Oh I want the truth to be known

Huh huh huh hu-uh huh
I know this much is true
Huh huh huh hu-uh huh
I know this much is true

I bought a ticket to the world,
But now I've come back again
Why do I find it hard to write the next line?
Oh I want the truth to be said

Huh huh huh hu-uh huh
I know this much is true
Huh huh huh hu-uh huh
I know this much is true

This much is true

I know, I know, I know this much is true

listen to it, its a good song. You know you want to.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I weren't so ****ing repulsive. I mean honestly.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

*puts a sock in it*


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

i spend too much time here, and I need a life, i've crossed over that line and have had a seshual dream about a member. :um

its about time


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I smell like paint.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Glaciers should be avoided.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

ancient master said:


> i just spent 30 minutes writing something for a new topic, and i didn't post it...what a waste of [email protected]#$ing time.


I do that all the time. Or I delete my post.

Yes, it's time to find an apartment. He won't make time for me and I shouldn't wait around for him to.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been spending too much time online and it's messing up my life.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have nothing to do today. Been awake a half hour and I'm already bored.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mm Skittles =)

The red ones are the best.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

toothache


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have the biggest headache imaginable. Amputating both of my legs would be borderline soothing in comparison.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Mm Skittles =)
> 
> The red ones are the best.


Yeah, everyone likes the red ones. Don't like the yellow ones though.

Why don't they make a whole bag of red skittles?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Mm Skittles =)
> ...


I dont know but I'd be allll over it =p


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Well I'm glad I haven't scared you away yet. Would you be repulsed if you saw me in real life?

...why don't I just sleep...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > IllusionOfHappiness said:
> ...


Lets not get carried away here.

Oh and the purple ones are pretty good too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The purple ones in my bag taste like food coloring =p


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

There really is no hope. How funny, to think I could find love!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Arrghh **** I just downloaded the bloody thing in french.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Carrera GT :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Arrghh **** I just downloaded the bloody thing in french.


Now you'll have to learn French.

My cat's name is Simon.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Drella said:


> I have the biggest headache imaginable. Amputating both of my legs would be borderline soothing in comparison.


Would cranial amputation help?

I'm very bored. Stupid game.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

how the [email protected]#$ do people know my name at work that i've never met?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Can we fast-forward to House?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I miss her!

JAG vilja till kyss och omfamna Elyse


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> I miss her!
> 
> JAG vilja till kyss och omfamna Elyse


 :kiss :cuddle


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

surreal


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Study time! Soon... that is.


----------



## IMOO (Feb 3, 2008)

I start training for my first Ironman tomorrow. You guys will soon get very tired of hearing me talk about triathlons. :eek


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*random thought*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*of the day*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

heeeyyyyyyyyyyy yoooooooouuuuuuuuu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel like eating something but i don't know what. hot dog maybe...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

helllloooooooooooo, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's uuuuuuuuuuuuup???????????


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nuuuuuuuuuutttthinnnnnnnnnnnnn muuuuuuuuuuchhhh.


whhhhatttttttsssss uppppp witttthhhhhhh yoouuuuuuuuu?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh no! Ghosts... :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

prrrrrreeeeeeeettttttttyyyy tiiiiirrrrreeeeeeeddddd, annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddd juuuuuuuusssssssstttttttt chhhhiiiiiiiiiillllllllllliiiiiiinnnnnnn ouuuuttttttt


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO Roswell!! 


How YOU doin'?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I AM doing QUITE fine, HOW are YOU?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'M just PEACHY.


THANKS FOR ASKIN'!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I DONNNNN'TTTT HAVVVEEEEE SSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

I WASSSS FAKKINNNGGGG ITT THEEE WHOLEEE TIMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHA


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

workinprogress87 said:


> I DONNNNN'TTTT HAVVVEEEEE SSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> I WASSSS FAKKINNNGGGG ITT THEEE WHOLEEE TIMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHA


aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ttttttttttttttttttttttooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Aaah, no, you're stretching the page! :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HEY NO MORE STRETCHING THE PAGE! 


I HAVE A CONFESSION 

I NEVER HAD SA EITHER

ITS ALL A LIE

LIE LIE LIE


YOU ARE ALL LIARS!


WALK THE PLANK!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just said i had sa cuz all the cool kids were saying they had sa.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ALLLL CAPPSSSSS RARRARRARAAARRAARARAARAARAARARARARARARARARARRAARARARARARARARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRARARARARARARRAARARAR

But seriously, I'm smart, talented, and by some accounts, attractive. So why the **** can't I have friends and a life?????


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha yeah, AC. Me too. I'm just looking for pity and trying to fit in by saying I have a social disorder. 

OMG WHO STRETCHED THE PAGE! THIS IS DRIVING ME INSANE! OH WAIT I'M ALREADY INSANE. ITS DRIVING ME INSANER!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ME TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. NOTHING WRONG WITH MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEEMEMMEEMMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMELOSEREMMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEMEMMEMEMEEMEMEMEMEMEMEMMEMEMMEMEMEMMEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'M NOT PARANOID!

NOW STOP LOOKING AT ME!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

.....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ay!! what happened to my age? it's not there anynore? i think it's like this for everyone?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Who you tryin' to get crazy with ese? Don't you know I'm loco?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I no longer have an age either.

crazy.....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Don't you know I'm loco?


yes. :lol

who is the rude person stretching the page?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it was Franklin. 

Franklin is BANNED for doing that.

It really sucks......


When will it go away?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Man, you guys are lucky you don't really have SA. I definitely have it and it's ruining my life.

... Wait a minute... SA stands for Social Anxiety disorder? Not Shrinking Ankles disorder?? Boy am I in the wrong place! ops


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The Puppy Bowl is so much better than the Super Bowl :yes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oooh, how can I watch the puppy bowl?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I thought S.A.D. stood for

sex addiction disorder....woops I'm in the wrong place too. he he

oooh puppy bowl.........I want to pet the pretty soft puppies....


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

You killed my father.

Prepare to die.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I thought S.A.D. stood for
> 
> sex addiction disorder....woops I'm in the wrong place too. he he


Haha, let's ditch this joint and found our own *Sex Addiction / Shrinking Ankles Support* forum! :haha


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds like a plan, Roswell! AFter all, we really need support for our REAL problems after all

Hey Franklin sorry about shooting your father but he stole my cookie and was looking at me funny.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh man I think I'm going to have another late night.

oh well


but I"m not tired.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

am I talking to myself?

is there a support board for ppl who talk to themselves?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sometimes i feel like im talking to myself in this forum.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

does anyone see something here? i'm suppose to see something...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm with you, Roswell!!!

I'm having way too much sex right now lol

Mrs. C, yo mamas looking at you funny


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

We need to all get a room....errr chatroomm I mean lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow you can see spirits? She's on the other side. 


I don't see anything in that pic and I've always been really good at those things. I'm trying hard but I'm not getting it.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Franklin! How's it going?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not too bad...just workin' late. How are you?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Same. Do you want to vaporize?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

now my head hurts for looking at the picture for so long.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I saw a dinosaur right off! Oh and the Puppy Bowl is on Animal Planet!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow good job, misery. You rock.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I couldn't resist :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

another one. i love this one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

john lennon?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I see a llama :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> john lennon?


yep :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yay!!!


LMAO, misery! a llama.....

Are you smokin' something?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not tonight :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn you have to be like three feet away from the monitor to see him


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh there's actually a pic in there! Didn't see it until I got up :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I couldn't resist :lol


lol I love those

Do you make them yourself, misery?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've made a few but most are from icanhascheezburger.com !


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

workinprogress87 said:


> I'm with you, Roswell!!!
> 
> I'm having way too much sex right now lol


Lol, I know. All this sex I'm having is becoming such a strain on my shrinky dink little ankles.

:um


I know I was joking, but that just felt weird to say...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Straining yr ankles? i think yr doing it wrong :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, you need to try a different position.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rotate your ankles, build those muscles .

I need to go to bed!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't wait for this movie! Wish I was young enough to go to the rock n roll camp for girls! err it leaves a spot for the vid but does not show the vid. That sucks.






[youtube:1xpqm3w9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbx5PM8jH3w[/youtube:1xpqm3w9]


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I saw a dinosaur right off!


Either that or a kangaroo. It's more difficult on a computer screen.

Where did all the ages go?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just did something I should not have done...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just looked again and saw 2 dinosaurs and a beaver :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I keep clenching my jaw to the point my head hurts. Stop it already!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

It appears dogs hate me as well now.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Acid reflux sux :rain


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I just had this dream last night where I guess I'm sort of fighter, kinda like Batman and I go down this long dark metal corridor to a room with a hatch on the floor. I open it up and hang onto a chain that lowers me down into the hole beyond. 
But it's a hole to the underworld... and soon I can hear roaring of spirits belows. Kinda like a storm or something. As I get nearer and start swinging around, there are these... creatures... which I will describe as looking like pancakes, mouthes and some eyes on them. They are flipping around, trying to get at me...
and I'm smacking them around with something, a stick or a sword ... This is actually kind of fun just swinging around, whacking pancake devils.
So I go to hell to kill pancake things. 

...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've got a case of the mundays


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"

...like that quote.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Happy birthday to me! I'm an old maid now :cry


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Finally it came.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Equisgurl said:


> Happy birthday to me! I'm an old maid now :cry


:lol

happy bday you old fart. turning 30 wasnt easy for me


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Equisgurl said:


> Happy birthday to me! I'm an old maid now :cry


How is that?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> I've got a case of the mundays


 :lol I love Office Space.

Happy Birthday Equisgirl! :clap :banana

Its just another manic Monday........
I wish it was Sunday (or Saturday)
'Cause that's my funday


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

Equisgurl said:


> Happy birthday to me! I'm an old maid now :cry


We have the same birthday!

Just be glad you're not turning 30 :cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Music makes it all better


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

pushing the senses


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

**** my luck. Why am I trying? Damn you flying monkeys!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

Sarah!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I find this funny, but I might have a weird sense of humor. :stu

Its called "Mr. Magina"

I like it & I hope someone else gets as much enjoyment out of it as I have. :yes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IcSVTRn ... 4A&index=0


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

flim flam flom


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My Little Pony, My Little Pony, isn't the world a lovely place?

My Little Pony, My Little Pony, everywhere you go, a smiling face.

Running and skipping, merrily tripping, watching the morning unfold.

My Little Pony, My Little Pony, what does the future hold?


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I find this funny, but I might have a weird sense of humor. :stu
> 
> Its called "Mr. Magina"
> 
> ...


...


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> My Little Pony, My Little Pony, isn't the world a lovely place?
> 
> My Little Pony, My Little Pony, everywhere you go, a smiling face.
> 
> ...


Bitter loneliness, for me anyway.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lGhiDeK98 ... re=related

:clap


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That's hilarious.

I should be sleeping.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i miss mxc.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

embers said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lGhiDeK98Zw&feature=related
> 
> :clap


 :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

embers said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lGhiDeK98Zw&feature=related
> 
> :clap


Wow! That is the best! :lol

Here's a portapotty one that's pretty good :b

[youtube:2ds1lrm6]DsUDHX_I8RE[/youtube:2ds1lrm6]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, Embers. That was great.

I guess not many ppl thought the video I posted was funny. Thats okay, I know I have a weird sense of humor sometimes. I'm a cheesehead and proud of it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CH - it's okay to be a cheesehead! I fully support cheeseheadism...or something. =p

Aww I missed a whole page-stretch thingy.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

CH - i actually did laugh, i just don't post sometimes when i laugh :stu 

i love the porta potty idea, go in innocently enough to do your biz, come out with a good clinical case of ptsd. love it. :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Illusions..........he he 


Yeah PTSD from a porta potty is pretty traumatic, indeedaroony.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

embers said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lGhiDeK98Zw&feature=related
> 
> :clap


Very funny. :lol


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what a wonderful day i'm having today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Uh oh, more page stretching...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Every time I get on youtube I seem to read a rude comment about Americans. I know people don't like us, but damn... I guess it really is that bad. 

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*another random thought*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I ran today solely on Ritalin and pop.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it cheaper to make black fruit pastilles or more expensive to make red ones or just a stupid marketing scheme oireg/lih/ijhpihje[kh'03ork
}p]t]p


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I <3 her !!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's nice to feel needed and appreciated <3


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate waking up


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Whooooooah... what a mistake-prone day... thank goodness she'll knock off the lowest test score. I feel like an idiot. I better not mess up again.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

these pills haven't kicked in...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm posting this on my new PSP. I'm such a nerd. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stupid emotions.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No matter how obscure and random the internet search, John Lithgow manages to find his way into the results.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive screwed up again! =(


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't think these pills work...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ancient master said:


> i don't think these pills work...


which pills? chances are i know what they are and know how to make them work.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Noca said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think these pills work...
> ...


the doctor gave me some vicodin for my pain. i don't feel nothing i feel the some. i took them over an hour ago. i think i'm going to stop taking them. how do they work?


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I'm running out of random thoughts. :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

o.k now i have a bad headache. these pills are going to the trash.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ancient master said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="ancient master":3hs69urr]i don't think these pills work...
> ...


the doctor gave me some vicodin for my pain. i don't feel nothing i feel the some. i took them over an hour ago. i think i'm going to stop taking them. how do they work?[/quote:3hs69urr]
Vicoden is a mixture of Hydrocone(an opiate like morphine) and Acetaminophen(Tylenol). It works by binding to your opioid receptors and blocking pain. Make sure you dont take more than 2 pills at once. And no more than 6 a day. To increase pain relief, add 2 Advils at a time with your Vicoden.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Slush


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I think I'm running out of random thoughts. :stu


how can you run out of thoughts?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Noca said:


> Vicoden is a mixture of Hydrocone(an opiate like morphine) and Acetaminophen(Tylenol). It works by binding to your opioid receptors and blocking pain. Make sure you dont take more than 2 pills at once. And no more than 6 a day. To increase pain relief, add 2 Advils at a time with your Vicoden.


they just gave me a headache right now. is this normal? this is my first time taking them. i took 2 pills.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not really running out of thoughts.

I guess I'm just not sure which ones to post.


Sorry those pills aren't working. I had to take Vicodin once when I had my wisdom teeth out and it worked great for me. Yeah it was pretty nice.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Beware of the string cheese sasquatch!


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, I had Vicodin too, when I had my wisdom teeth out, and it really relieved the pain. I think I just had a five or six day supply. Hated to see em go...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm not really running out of thoughts.
> 
> I guess I'm just not sure which ones to post.
> 
> Sorry those pills aren't working. I had to take Vicodin once when I had my wisdom teeth out and it worked great for me. Yeah it was pretty nice.


i just post what ever comes to my mind at the time. usually is something stupid.

yeah, those pill make my head hurt. it still hurts. i'm not going to take them anymore.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mario! Mc Borg has the best sigs :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have to go meet 4 poeple at a starbuck. i've never been there. i hope i don't look like an idiot if i order something. i don't know non of the lingo at starbucks.


any suggestions?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ancient master said:


> i have to go meet 4 poeple at a starbuck. i've never been there. i hope i don't look like an idiot if i order something. i don't know non of the lingo at starbucks.
> 
> any suggestions?


They have fancy names for their portions:

"tall" = small
"grande" = medium
"venti" = large

You'd think ordering a tall would get you a large... but whatever.

If you like frozenish drinks, I'd go with a Frappuccino, those things are goood. Those are all I ever order when I go there, so that's all I can suggest.
Caramel Frappuccino is tasty! :eyes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Just thinking of you, Emilio.








Shhh, baby. No talking. Just keep looking foxy for momma.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

emilio estevez...where the hell did he go?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

He is always in my heart. And pants, usually.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I think stress and anxiety make me hungry.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

[youtube:3k97uhhb]JAaiET0eyGk[/youtube:3k97uhhb]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The rest is empty with no brain but the clever nerd
The best emcee with no chain ya ever heard


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

roswell said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > i have to go meet 4 poeple at a starbuck. i've never been there. i hope i don't look like an idiot if i order something. i don't know non of the lingo at starbucks.
> ...


thanx. i missed this message. i left before seeing it. i got a mocha grande. i just ordered what someone else ordered.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm coming home this afternoon and SLEEPING.
Or at least that's how I feel right now.
Why does it have to be so cold?

Y'know it's weird...you can feel wind but you can't see it.
Okay that's probably my most random thought ever.
But really though the only proof you have that it's there is when you see leaves moving. This is strange, no?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

How much of that applies to me...?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Coffee


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is good


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

with Belgian White Chocolate Macadamia creamer.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I definitely think it's time to make some spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Does she like me or am I spitting into the wind...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Need. Sleep.

But don't wannaaaa. I want to be able to sleep fine tonight as well. And that might mean no nap for IofH!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

CRAP!!!!!! :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fiera said:


> CRAP!!!!!! :cry


 :hug

what's wrong, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I need an anti-depressant that actually works


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

(((Hugs))) Fiera





Scottie's on FIRE!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Fiera said:
> 
> 
> > CRAP!!!!!! :cry
> ...


I just did a very stupid thing about 15 minutes ago because I was spacing out 

Thanks for hugs Illusion and Coconut


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fiera said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Fiera said:
> ...


I've been there.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Does somebody want to tell me how you post a youtube video with the beginning appearing on the post?? Know what I mean? When I put up a link, its a link. How do ppl get the first part of the vid there???


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I need a geek.  I can't figure out how to configure this controller to my pc! :mum


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why does Roswell's Johnny Depp avatar always look like he has whiskers at first glance?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know why but after everything that happend yesterday, i feel really good today.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I bought enough soup to last every lunch this month. I'm going to be so sick of soup soon :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont like dentists


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Christina Aguilera owns!


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Does somebody want to tell me how you post a youtube video with the beginning appearing on the post?? Know what I mean? When I put up a link, its a link. How do ppl get the first part of the vid there???




```
[youtube][/youtube]
```
Adds a You Tube video.
Example:

```
[youtube]FV-sHtFg2HE[/youtube]
```
[youtube:2r22e57o]FV-sHtFg2HE[/youtube:2r22e57o]

the 'FV-sHtFg2HE' part is in the URL for the youtube video, after the '='

hopefully that's what you meant :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've tried that a few times and it leaves tons of blank space but doesn't post the video. Youtube hates me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i bit my tongue!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Life is just one crushing blow after another.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Whoooooooooaaaaaah... I'm disabled man! Tell me that you love me and we'll be together forever! :troll


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

blah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bleh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My teeth are sore


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I neeeed to remember to take Prozac...


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lifesavers are good.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Why me?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Why is cola so good?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Isn't Wi-Fi supposed to make connecting to the interent easier? Goddamit.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

It was so nice out today...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i suddenly want soup


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm thinking about deleting my SAS.com account.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

why?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know? i spend a lot of time here and i can't find someone that i can relate to. we all have SA, but thats the only thing i find in common with most of the people here. i spend a lot of time comming here throughout the day when i can be doing something more productive to get rid of my sa.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm so tired my blood has stopped circulating...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I see. Mabey you could join a club/group for one of your interests. I dunno.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

it's a little more complicated than that.



does anyone know how i can delete my account. it's the only way i know i wont come back. i feel i have to do this to improve myself.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb one box of mix is seriously going to make 100 mini heart cupcakes. I didn't think this through well :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God, I hate admitting that I actually have feelings. Someone might get attached or something.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

[youtube:eobmzo3u]DejUPN4SksU[/youtube:eobmzo3u]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just ate 5 cupcakes. I want more.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

_Ah, when to the heart of man
Was it ever less than a treason
To go with the drift of things,
To yield with a grace to reason,
And bow and accept the end
Of a love or a season?_


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lovely.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a picture that was taken with a scanner camera, the bus looks stretched out because of the lag of the scanner, which gives it a nice looking effect!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The world is falling apart.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

2:37am...hello insomnia!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfamiliarity *hides*


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nooo I'm starting to feel anxious about going to the psychiatrist already and it's not until the 15th


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

stay and fight


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I wonder what I should do today.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont want to shovel the snow.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh my god, what did I eat last night? :lol :eek


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I am a lizard


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Man, The Count has a potty mouth
[youtube:2dc21381]6AXPnH0C9UA[/youtube:2dc21381]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am most certainly hungry.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm on.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My lower back hurts from shovelling...I didn't even do much! I am just out of shape. Blah.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

You know I don't care if they don't like me. Go ahead and hate me, all of you. At the end of the day, THEY have to sleep with their hate, not me.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...why does he cry? Caught in a web, soon he'll be... _eaten_.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

new idiot neighbor moved in next door, and walks her aggressive german shepherd off a leash. yes! :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ALRIGHT! You get to live life on the edge now! How exciting!!!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

.......


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Today is going to be a boring day at work. At least I have cupcakes!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I made cupcakes at work last night.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm in the mood to watch Desperately Seeking Susan. Awesome movie. Its been a while.

Get into the Groove

[youtube:2uh26i9r]bUyS5gDUZu0[/youtube:2uh26i9r]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HOORAY I did it!

Thanks to all you who helped me figure that stuff out.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish she wouldn't just ignore me. She's become such a snob.

I suppose she could be mad at me for logging into her facebook and removing all the pictures that included me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

One day I'm gonna be famous. Or maybe infamous. One or the other.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Some days it's peanuts and somedays it's shells. This is a shells day :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Soy beans.. you are kind of grody and yr green.. but I'll eat you anyways. nom nom nom


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Some days it's peanuts and somedays it's shells.


Eh? How does that work?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish that negative sack of rotting flesh thats supposed to be my father would just go ahead and die!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

falling...asleep...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

back on the saddle


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i cant stop grinding my teeth!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

doctor it hurts when i go like this


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I bet it does hurt to explode. :yes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't need to be doing this... I don't need to be doing this... it doesn't matter in the long run, it doesn't matter! Think of what else I could be doing...

I DON'T need to beg for acceptance, understanding...

If I could know what she was thinking...


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Bacon


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think hes gonna be okay !!!!!! I didnt end his life.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think I prefer shovelling snow at night, when no one's around and it's nice and quiet.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my car is gonna be a block of ice tomorrow morning and im gonna have to chizle it all off. bah


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

flobbadobalob


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can never think of anything to put on here.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

What are the odds they'll come while I'm in the shower...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

2 hours to get home from SF. TWO HOURS!!!! Should take 30 minutes ugh!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What are the chances that my friend is actually in one of my classes and we have a SEATING PLAN.

My dad needs to chill oooout. "Don't leave the iron plugged in and walk off into another room" well how the **** else are my pants supposed to end up in your room? Magically sprout wings and fly there? And what's wrong with that anyway, I was letting it heat up. What's the iron gonna do? Become possessed and catch on fire? Chill out kthanks! Not everything is a hazard.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm cold.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

It's a snow day!! :boogie


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn it, I have to go to Target today.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my god I overslept


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sleepless night. Damn my dependence on medication.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, now I probably won't have to go again for another year and a half..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> 2 hours to get home from SF. TWO HOURS!!!! Should take 30 minutes ugh!


cause of traffic? one of the reasons im glad i dont live in cali anymore


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

im ****ing tired


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Digging out the cars with a shovel is my idea of fun.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

nubly said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > 2 hours to get home from SF. TWO HOURS!!!! Should take 30 minutes ugh!
> ...


Yes! At midnight! They have the freeway closed right before the Bay Bridge to do repairs so detour everyone through the city. Took over an hour to go a mile


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Wingclipped said:


> That was a cool dream...being in a reality show where I could get the motorcycle of my dreams made to my specs...sucked when it ended in my hubby leaving me for a hooker, though, lol


 :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't understand how a human being can bleed this much and still be alive.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ugh I ate too much sammich.. but it was so yummy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stupid nap. Now I feel all icky and all I wanna do is go back to bed.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This protein bar is just short of heinous. I would rather eat drain hair than finish this thing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

snow likes to fall on my face


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

**** ****ety fook


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Soon i will be free as a bird. Free of the assholes that surround me and permeate my life. A gentle breeze flowing through an vacant field of long green grass and trees.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so tired but I have to make more cupcakes. People need their cupcakes! Instead of being a crazy cat lady I'm going to be a crazy cupcake lady.


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

It's been a while since I have had a random thought.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My random thought is just too awesome to write down right now. It would blow people away, fo shizzle. :yes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Omg Coco what is it? I want to get blown away!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I'll have to keep you all in suspense trying to figure it out. :yes Its more fun that way.

(and in the meantime I'll have to think of something awesome to say)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I was just watching a cartoon called Oswald, who is an octopus that lives above ground, who has a dog that is a hot dog, has a peguin, snowman, and a flower as friends..it's hilarious!!!!! :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

I can't believe I just witnessed that!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I've seen that show. :lol 


People must be trippin' when they think up some of this stuff.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa my bro is actually going to graduate high school on time! Taking 7 classes at school, 2 night classes and doing all kinds of extra credit to make up 3 years of slacking off. Proud of the kid


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh God, help me!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I want to go traveling again...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why am I alive? I must be unlovable. She probably would vomit at the idea of me feeling, know how much of a creep I am and cut off all contact...

I have no one to talk to.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Whoa my bro is actually going to graduate high school on time! Taking 7 classes at school, 2 night classes and doing all kinds of extra credit to make up 3 years of slacking off. Proud of the kid


thats the way of the slacker. Leave it all to the end, then own it all at once. Nice job!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

soundlessenigma said:


> Why am I alive? I must be unlovable. She probably would vomit at the idea of me feeling, know how much of a creep I am and cut off all contact...
> 
> I have no one to talk to.


want a friend? got msn, aim, or yim? pm me with any of yours and ill add you. Ta da you got a friend.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

WTF is up with people complaining about suicide on a depression support group? ****ing morons. I don't give a flying **** if you think it's cowardly or you think someone's going to hell or you think it's such a noble task to sit through for "the good life". Well go shove the good life up your ***. When I'm in that position I need support, so I'm ashamed that others aren't allowed to get that support because of the ****ing stigma inside the community!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

pathetic = me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it possible to hear silence?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Is it possible to hear silence?


[youtube:3rj5iaf5]YhdGkZ6Fngw[/youtube:3rj5iaf5]

(1400th post!)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My cat rocks!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

me so unclear


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I love hockey.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am REALLY tired. I got about an hour of sleep last night. That sucked, big time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thankfully by "presentation" she didn't mean "oral presentation"!!

In other random thoughts of the day: she doesn't seem to be ignoring me. That's good. Group work may have to include her in the future.

The people in my 3 classes are mainly low-lifes who don't attend class, put effort into anything, fail classes, and are proud of it. No lie, this one dude who was in my geo class last semester was laughing about failing it. I would be crying! Who wants to be like 23 and still in high school? He's already supposed to be graduated. Oh well. My school is just so ghetto though. Few people have hope for their future and I'm thinking maybe it's bringing me down. Not this time! I will get good marks.

A nice strong tim's coffee should hold off the side effects of klonopin for a while =)

Is he going to call on us for answers EVERY class? Damn, that means I always have to have my work done =p
No, obviously my first concern about that is my anxiety. But so far I've been okay with it. The class is pretty small, and my meds make my heart stop racing. It also helps that my friend is there with me and the work is easy.

OKAY I'M DONE WITH RANDOM THOUGHTS I SWEAR. (for now)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why do I suddenly feel so ****? :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Why do I suddenly feel so ****? :rain


Aww -hugs-

I hate it when it comes on suddenly and you don't know why.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, I think it's just going to be one of those days though. Ugh, I hate friday nights, it's so depressing being on my own doing nothing. :cry What is wrong with me? I felt fine this morning. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah sometimes I get depressed during the night. Other people are out having fun and I'm stuck inside. I feel your pain.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So my phone just rang and I thought it would be one of my homies or an immediate family member so I answered it silly.

I put on my best accent and said, "Olllo...?"

It was my mother-in-law.

woops. 

:lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Goddamn you cat, I'm busy!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I admit I still it amusing that there is a topic about dog's anal glands still close to the top of General Discussion. :sus 

No I haven't even looked inside...


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I love him!

Now I have to finish making dinner and NOOOO

lol
Cheerleader! So and so! Whatsherface!
THE UGLY OOOONNNNE

FreeSoul :lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

LOVE

Emptiness... I am tired of the same old routine. Tired of working...

I'm unlovable


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Watch this, I promise it will make you feel better.

Its classic.

[youtube:7iwb4bon]sUZqYdYxC2w[/youtube:7iwb4bon]


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

You are lovable!


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I wish I wasn't so incredibly nervous when talking, I long to hear her voice ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Surprisingly good day.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

wtf is wrong with me today


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow what a nap


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yessssssss winter is finally over and summer has begun :banana

now i can take my pooches to long walks again


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hate dentists hate dentists hate dentists HATE DENTISTS!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting so drunk tonight so I'll forget how much dentistry is coming up


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

It seems like 5:30 will never get here. I wanna go home!!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Hate dentists hate dentists hate dentists HATE DENTISTS!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting so drunk tonight so I'll forget how much dentistry is coming up


I never had the slightest problems with dentists until last time. She was doing something with a drill and I swear she should have used an anaesthetic because the pain was unbearable. It was the nerves in my teeth going crazy and I literally had tears in my eyes. So yeah I don't like the dentist as much now.

Sorry, I kind of didn't help there, it's just you reminded me.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha, yes. Never do I feel more respected and appreciated than when a person bathes me in their urine. Thank you for your most gracious compliment, Wingclipped! :yes

:b


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Wingclipped said:


> If I was a dog, and you all were trees, I'd lift my leg and take a big pee. What? It's a compliment.


 :no


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

that exam begged me for mercy haha


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Toscy said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Hate dentists hate dentists hate dentists HATE DENTISTS!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting so drunk tonight so I'll forget how much dentistry is coming up
> ...


lol. i dont mind them but the last one i went to didnt put enough anesthesia on me. he was doing a root canal and i must have been grimacing because he asked me if i was in pain. when i told him yes he said "thats ok i'm almost done here". :lol


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I should stop wearing low-cut shirts...I keep sneezing on my boobs (.) (.)!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Wingclipped said:


> Heh, sorry...just a one-liner someone wrote in a friend's yearbook that had me rolling. Feeling rather silly today. :duck


Silliness is good :yes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not sure how much more school I can take before my grades plummet... I should probably just drop out now.

I just want to hear her and I'd like to be with her but what's the point, nobody should torture themselves by getting anywhere in my general vicinity.

I'm either all-around repugnant or highly unlovable.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

eagleheart said:


> You are lovable!


:thanks

I doubt it though...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Damn this hijacked connection! Argh!!


Haha. Who's the weirdo now...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why are 90% of the top videos on youtube always in some sort of moonspeak?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't even know what moonspeak is! :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm really, really, really, really tired.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sixteen Candles is on.

I'm wondering whether to stay on the computer a little, watch tv or go to bed.

hmmm....


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sixteen Candles?! Jake Ryan! Watch it! Watch it!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe he lived in a house that was THAT trashed. Didn't he get in trouble?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I think i will go for a walk too


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope I dont have to move to that barren wasteland to find a job.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why do naps hurt?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's nice my only "friend" from high school completely ignores me now that she realizes what I really am...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Why do naps hurt?


Well, you're clearly doing it wrong. Try to avoid sleeping on a bed made of broken glass and snakes, if at all possible.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alias is so fake


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Mularg õlf meschmu d'er kzrschzuscrum?

Gõr't??


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Well I don't doubt it! :hug 

And I suck so bad at school! (insert "HALP" cat macro here)

Winter over? I wish it was here! One farm market has the sign, "Only 6 weeks until spring"

ops I love to hear his voice; it's the most beautiful I've heard... ops 

:um


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder what it's like to truly love and be loved...

Let alone be liked. Let alone be able to speak.
Heck I wonder what it's like to be human let alone a functional one.

I must be so pathetic... so jealous, so negative, so useless...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg stop downloading porn you assholes


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Fade into you Strange you never knew..


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I still hate being a frickin mute

I can't wait until summer. Winter go home.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fruit roll-ups are good!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I couldn't feel better until I heard you... even if it was just IM. Like I was heard, accepted... and you wonder if everything's gonna be ok after all.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am going to be a zombie tomorrow ugh


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

workinprogress87 said:


> omg stop downloading porn you assholes


sorry 'bout that


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I want to sleep some more...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

What's with the sun?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm getting fat


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Have I been dreaming it all?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Last night my coworker called me "Lib". I wasn't impressed. I mean, it's already a nickname, do you really need to shorten it more? If it's such a hassle, you don't need to say my name at all. In fact, you don't even have to say goodnight to me. 

Really. It's fine.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So much for sleeping in.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

ops So cute. ops 

WAUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH2

whoops lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its snowing.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm hungry and bored, but too lazy to get some food.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Holy **** I was gonna say like the exact same thing.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Wingclipped said:


> Ah, sweet sweet alone time...if I'm lucky you'll last longer than 30 minutes today...


I love alone time, I can never get enough of it!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why is everything so boring


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If I said I understood any part of me I'd be lying. I live on guesses and uncertainty that no one will even try to explain. I feel pathetically obsessed over you. What's the point, I ask. Can I ever be good enough to receive these feelings?

I wish I had someone to talk through these feelings with


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lostameric ... 200990281/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why does this glass smell like shampoo or something? uke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[email protected]%& the naysayers cuz they don't mean a thing.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Last night my coworker called me "Lib". I wasn't impressed. I mean, it's already a nickname, do you really need to shorten it more? If it's such a hassle, you don't need to say my name at all. In fact, you don't even have to say goodnight to me.
> 
> Really. It's fine.


At least they didn't call you "Libster".

People I've only just met often take the liberty of calling me Steve-o. This typically is like a term of endearment used for a wild, outgoing party person or something, which are shoes that I can't really fill (thanks for the pressure). The name is used a few times, but they soon get disappointed and retract it.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

You know those little packets that say "Do Not Eat"? Yeah...trust me, they don't taste very good.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Couldn't sleep at all last night. Just wish I could sleep.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Dude!! Quit spying on other people!...okay~


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't even use instant messenger's anymore. :rain


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a sudden craving for the Boosh.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr. Christie, you make good cookies.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Here goes...


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I got a glass splinter stuck in my thumb.
From this morning. It's still there.
Can't get it out. Stings awful I put pressure on it.

Can't really use my thumb to hold anything.
This sucks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My head hurts. I want to go back to sleep and have a nice dream. I haven't had an enjoyable dream in weeks.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

?? "Only the best herpes for you!" hmm..
:con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol it's an inside joke


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

:b hehe..


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

this is the FBI, come out with your feet over your head


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's a test


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Wingclipped said:


> Fondu is overrated, which sucks cause I'd been wanting to try it forever.


Really?? Hmm...

I've been wanting to go to a fondue restaurant some time as I've never been before. This kind of shatters some of my enthusiasm though. Are you sure you didn't just get some sucky fondue or something? Where did you have it? There's a restaurant around here called The Melting Pot that serves fondue, I've heard great things about it and always wanted to eat there. The only time I've had fondue before was at Red Lobster. They put crab meat in it and it was.... aaamaaaaazing......... :fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I eat at such random times on the weekend lol.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feeeeeeel gooood.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Dah na nah na nah na nah!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I knew that I would!

(is that how it goes?)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why can't I delete this :dd


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I should have gone out with my brother tonight. But, as usual, I hate myself too much to subject the public to enduring me.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

gah gaa guuh gu drool


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I never knew the people here were _that_ into hockey. I love it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sooo good!

Sooo good!


..............


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Thought that is not random, but is actually well planned out!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

and thennnnnnnnnnnnnn

and thennnnnnnnnn

and then 

and then and then and then and then


the end


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> and thennnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> and thennnnnnnnnn
> 
> ...


Dude where's my car?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't believe I napped for 6 hours today. Never going to sleep tonight


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

Why do my dogs fart 10 times more in the car than they do at home?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Toedoe said:


> Why do my dogs fart 10 times more in the car than they do at home?


Stress, nervousness.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm getting bored...............


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's almost a new week.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

goodnight all.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

wtf life


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That new Charlie and the Choc Factory is on and it's pissing me off. Don't change classics! Squirrels?! Harmonic non dwarf oompa loompas?! WTF?!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

My "artwork" has now been displayed in 2 different SAS members' avatars. Yiphoo! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yr just awesome like that! :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

They should put you in the guinness book of world records!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ha, I just had to put my beard pic back in my avatar after seeing that.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

"i was going to tell you to suck." - d.p.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When it comes to that beard.....

If I can't achieve, get a weave!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_I am the custodian of your destiny_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nod your head to this, as a lot of apprentice
some of this, we are standing on the shoulders of giants,
some tyrants, some benevolent,
to the followers it's relevent,
the rest get bent on lending opinions,
I'm sending, to a brand new level, 
I revel in completion, I'd like to see the deletion of the parasite,
to make your load light..................


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol pokemon is evil and God is great, yada yada yada, get off your high horse and stop pretending you can hear voices, you mentally disturbed "professionals"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pokemon are evil???


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Pokeman? Pokeman?! With the pokey and the man and the thing and the aahfalablaga etc...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> Pokeman? Pokeman?! With the pokey and the man and the thing and the aahfalablaga etc...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

May your whiskers weave a path of beardlightenment for all!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

****adoodledoooooo


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hope it all works out and I can start moving 1000's!


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Milk is disgusting.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

See ya later alligators.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

After a while, crocodile.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not like them
But I can pretend
The sun is gone
But I have a light
The day is done
But I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
or maybe just happy
Think I'm just happy

My heart is broke
But I have some glue
help me inhale
And mend it with you
We'll float around
And hang out on clouds
Then we'll come down
And have a hangover

Skin the sun
Fall asleep
Wish away
The soul is cheap
Lesson learned
Wish me luck
Soothe the burn
Wake me up

I'm not like them
But I can pretend
The sun is gone
But I have a light
The day is done
But I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
or maybe just happy
Think I'm just happy

I think I'm dumb


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh man. Dreams, finally! How I missed you! I don't care how ****ed up you were I loved you anyway.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

back to nowhere!! yay!!! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Oh man. Dreams, finally! How I missed you! I don't care how ****ed up you were I loved you anyway.


sorta like me right?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man. Dreams, finally! How I missed you! I don't care how ****ed up you were I loved you anyway.
> ...


Ahaha yeah you and my dreams share a strange resemblance <3


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I wish I had that coat to wear today; none of my other ones are as warm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, I had a Rambo dream last night. Serves me right for watching "The Party at Kitty and Stud's." Draw your own conclusions. This was even better than my Elias Koteas dream! Legendary.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't feel well...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i feel like being an ***, just to get attention and sympathy... but I won't :/


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

There are more people here than I thought there'd be.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I know how to make $70 in free grocieries every month with little effort.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a house full of family.. ewww!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I like how people always tell me to stand up for myself yet when I do they call me "immature" xD

Don't ask for what you can't handle.

:mushy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm listening to the BeeGees. Jealous? You should be. I want to be tangled in their manly chest hairs for eternity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is sunny, but deceptively COLD outside.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good to know he was only kidding, although deep down I kinda wanted to get mad at him.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really need to stop being so impulsive. D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go see the sun set.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to go see the sun set.


sunsets are nice


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

one day closer to death hooray


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I have a house full of family.. ewww!


 :lol

You crack me up!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Suddenly I feel like I'm playing a game instead of being desperate and obsessive.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY MOSES! Saying it is bitter cold and extremely windy outside is an understatement.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> HOLY MOSES! Saying it is bitter cold and extremely windy outside is an understatement.


 :ditto

Thank god for my industrial strength cardboard box.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that was just plain mean.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY MOSES! Saying it is bitter cold and extremely windy outside is an understatement.
> ...


 :lol

Just don't start a fire in your box to stay warm. :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm going to stand outside in the cold and see how long I can last.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Another friend bites the dust. Anyone who insults or threatens me is expendable and will soon find themselves at the curb with the rest of the rejects. I guess its just pre spring cleaning of my contact list


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Flush me down now :flush


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Going to bed now means morning will come sooner =(


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Life is great! Woo hoo! I sure look forward to another 60+ years of this!!!


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

It must've been hard for him to sing that without breaking down.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why is dying my hair purple like impossible?! Really getting ticked off :mum


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

They made steak for dinner uke Guess this is another cereal for dinner night.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hello,
Is there anybody in there
Just nod if you can hear me
Is there anyone home?
Come on, now
I hear you're feeling down
I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again
Relax
I'll need some information first
Just the basic facts
Can you show me where it hurts?
*


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hello mudda, hello fadda


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Cold, cold, cold......


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bah I don't want to do this lab.

But I will do it.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Hello. How are you? 

Enjoy reading my posts.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

No... why is it Monday. WHY WHY WHY?!?!? :cry :cry :cry 

I get by with a little help from my friends...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oww, I have a paper cut :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I picked out a splinter that jabbed the inside edge of my fingernail. It still hurts, but it must be healing!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm losing my vision. How annoying.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my god I was actually typing my random thought (whiny indignation towards a jerk and his curses of London) and I saw someone outside my window, and my mom called the cops and everything... :eek


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

watching the ships roll in...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

don't give up.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Just keep swimming.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> Just keep swimming.


The fish who keeps on swimming is the first to chill upstream.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Quiet.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Riot


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm playing the world's easiest game and naturally, sucking at it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Last night Seroquel knocked me out in 45 minutes. Tonight it's been 2 hours and nothing. I'd kill for a little consistency.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Strawberry milk is so good!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i know i don't say this often enough...but i love you internet.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwpoke


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wonder if there's an "ugly person" support group


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I wonder if there's an "ugly person" support group


Let me know if you find one.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhh why are you twenty billion times larger than you should beeeee


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

NOoooooooooooooooooooOoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

These eggs taste sooooooo good today.


yum yum yum yum yum.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

****s sake my parents have to take care of my meds and give them to me. For some reason this is really annoying me since it's my ****in' business and I'm over 16.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

GordonGecko said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if there's an "ugly person" support group
> ...


I might need it but you wouldn't belong there, adorable one. ops


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you... oh, whoops... you mean him.

How embarrassing...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Thank you... oh, whoops... you mean him.
> 
> How embarrassing...


You wouldn't belong there, my love. :kiss


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

What would your husband say!?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm eating mac and cheese!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

As long as there isn't any jello involved.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> What would your husband say!?


Spreading love doesn't have to be sexual.

I guess its just my maternal instinct. :stu


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Three years your junior, woman!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't you just love it when you get out of the shower and realize you FORGOT YOUR TOWEL? I know I do.

But it's a snow day today and my mom left me a coffee so I can't complain about the towel incident. That was my own stupidity.

And coincidentally, I am going out for ice cream later. Haha.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

eagleheart said:


> GordonGecko said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


At the risk of turning this thread into a love fest, neither of you too need one.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well if this is how one would turn out, I'm not entirely sure it would be all that beneficial...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

We can dance if we want to
We can leave your friends behind
'Cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance
Well they're no friends of mine
I say, we can go where we want to
A place where they will never find
And we can act like we come from out of this world
Leave the real one far behind
And we can dance


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was stupid. Now I'm tired again. And hungry.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

you're banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for labelling yourself


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not taking it to the banning thread


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Last 2 extra strength tylenol? Jackpot!

As long as it goes away by tonight. Crap. Should've saved one.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I need to stop posting/visiting this forum so often.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

It's so cold here. I'm in the library, and I'm wearing my winter jacket and a scarf. WTF?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> I need to stop posting/visiting this forum so often.


 :ditto :stu :um :ditto


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank god she's ok


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I need to stop posting/visiting this forum so often.
> ...


me too. ive been here since 2002 or 2003.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb my psych agreed to give me Ativan before my dentist appt  I thought there was no chance she'd agree to it!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

"If you dont get what you want, complain till you do. Complaining will take you a long way in this life."


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

But, NO!! You don't need it either! 

I was just blinded by library science! I don't know!

I need to stay away from everyone for mutual benefit! Retreat! :eek


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

random random random


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sooooo tired

Stress eating is fun and healthy!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

yeahbutnobutyeahbutnobutyeah..


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My brain hurts from head banging so hard!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

"How will I know limits from lies if I never try?"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My cover letter reads as follows:

I'm a giant chode who wants to make maxiumum money for least effort possible. Please hire me without any kind of interview as I will be busy that day.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I'd be a perfect member of the ugly club.

Anyway, I need to stay away from people. They're toxic. And my belief that the human race is stupid has been confirmed once again.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Time for another random thought, I wonder what it will be!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ohh.. that was it? Talk about a disappointment. :?


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

soundlessenigma said:


> Anyway, I need to stay away from people.


Heh, I feel like that too. I'm not masochist. :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok I bleached my hair and now trying to dye it purple again. This better work or else!!! Fear the mighty else!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Only a slight hint of purple! I bleached my hair! Where the **** is the dye?!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

**** suck buck truck luck nip tuck


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Surprise! you're dead!
Ha ha! open your eyes
See the world as it used to be when you used to be in it
When you were alive and when you were in love
And when I took it from you!
It's not over yet
You don't remember?
I won't let you forget
The hatred I bestowed
Upon your neck with a fatal blow
From my teeth and my tongue
I've drank and swallowed, but it's just begun
Now you are mine
I'll keep killing you until the end of time
Surprise! you're dead!
Guess what?
It never ends...
The pain, the torment and torture, profanity
Nausea, suffering, perversion, calamity
You can't get away_


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I need to find a song I can listen to on repeat!!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I hope I make it out alive :afr


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

BluOrchid said:


> I need to find a song I can listen to on repeat!!


I can help you with that!

How about...

Sunday Morning- Maroon 5
Pressure- David Bowie
We Will Become Silhouettes- The Postal Service
Such Great Heights- The Postal Service
Yeah...anything by the Postal Service lol

This'll have to be my random thought for now...


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I'm a nervous wreck but I managed ok


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

why the **** is my dr talking to my stupid parents about me when its meant to be ****ing confidential


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My random thought is better than your random thought.


ha! :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think.... I should stop smoking. ... after this next pack.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I slept good last night :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

What should I eat.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I couldn't be more thankful right now that I no longer feel like I'm dying a slow painful death.

=D


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> You know how people tell their dog "You wanna go for a ride!? You wanna go for a ride!?" I probably have the same amount of excitement every time I leave the house to go for a car ride, heh. Guess it could be worse...I could hate it.


Lol! I like drives too...although I don't have my licence...I enjoy sitting the back seat, listening to my Mp3 player, and taking in the scenery.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Depression is fun!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thats the spirit!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just hurt my hand.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im craving a full stack of IHOPs warm fluffy buttermilk pancakes with artery clogging butter and insulin inducing maple syrup. mmmmmmm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

NS needs IHOPs.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This thread is almost 500 pages. That's cool... I guess.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I just finished!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Edging closer!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

almost there!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

POST 500000!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm bored :sigh


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

So am I...
so very, very bored...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I just looked at my emails and there's this girl who gave me a friend request and messaged me, now I'm afraid to log into myspace ops ops ops ops ops ops ops ops ops ops ops ops ops


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> :rain


:squeeze

When I went to bed my hair was slightly purple. When I woke up it looked like an explosion of purple. Weird but awesome!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > :rain
> ...


 :squeeze :thanks

Congrats on finally getting purple hair!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe it turned to rain!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Man, I should not have had those 10 beers last night. 

:banana 

They were yummy though. :spit


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ahh an opportunity or a mirage?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Whoo page 500 I feel special


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Teacher, Ms. fuktard believes she can **** with me, little does she know im going to mop the floor with her tomorrow in the admin's office.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes! I have posted on this, the 500th page of the Random Thought Of The Day thread, and I feel fantastic! :boogie


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

mserychic said:


> When I went to bed my hair was slightly purple. When I woke up it looked like an explosion of purple. Weird but awesome!


Awesome. I'm glad it finally worked for you (did the beard come out good to? :b). When do we get to see pics??


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

muddafutta


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why the hell is someone calling my cell phone and why the hell did they not leave a message? WHO ARE YOU PEOPLE!?!?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I need to bring skis with me to calss tomorrow. That would be the fastest slalom- I mean commute- home ever lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I always feel so awkward around them.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel so depressed.......


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwyswawi ... re=related


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

well where did _this_ come from?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I want some water.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Tomorrow I need to go to lunch with someone I haven't seen in many years. He called me and said he wanted to come down here and grab some lunch with me... I'm very nervous, I don't want to go.

I hope he forgets. :hide


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hello i'm new.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ugh..smokers cough..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:cig


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ugh, this sucks.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i hate every aspect of every little thing, i hate the birds and the bees and the leaves on the trees...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My syrup says use by Oct 2006. I'm eating it anyways.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want to move to Mars. Venus would probably be too hot.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I hung out with a bunch of old people today for a volunteer thing I'm doing. And I had a really nice time! For one thing, I wasn't thinking about my self and that alone was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yay for nasty coffee


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> Hi, I'd like an extra large life and a side of love with that...


lol ^

I hate getting up this early in the morning. 11 and no earlier!

But nooo I have school.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Now I don't have school. Whadda ya know. They actualy cancelled BEFORE the storm.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

relieeeef


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I woke up too early.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> I woke up too early.


 :ditto


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

woot! i found $20 in my pocket :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lucky! All I ever find in my pockets is lint =(


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

brain zaps :um


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow, I can't even remember what happened last night. 

:con


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Should I?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've ingested more cheese in the past 2 days than a human probably should.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

njodis said:


> I've ingested more cheese in the past 2 days than a human probably should.


isnt that a good laxative? if it is then at least you'll be nice and clean from the inside


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate when i don't go to school/work. the day is so llllloooooonnnngggggg. and i hope that guy doesn't come!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

For ****'s sake :sigh


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

all my friends are cigarettes


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's not too late, it's never too late...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

a hand-model


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've seen that classmates.com lady so much I'd probably recognize her in a crowd over my own family.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is the third night in a row that I haven't had dinner


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't know what I'm doing anymore.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Saturday night... How would I explain it, though?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm off to watch UFO Hunters.
:wel 
just imagine the sign says bye.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is me talking about my important random thoughts:

:blah :blah :blah :blah :blah :blah :blah :blah 


:troll 


oke 



:stu 



:sigh 


the end


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> This is me talking about my important random thoughts:
> 
> :blah :blah :blah :blah :blah :blah :blah :blah
> 
> ...


nice story  you kind of lost me around the fourth blah though


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

so tired.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im gonna win one way or another. I hope she comes to her senses and realizes what a liar she is employing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Mc Borg said:


> I've seen that classmates.com lady so much I'd probably recognize her in a crowd over my own family.


:lol Same here!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My favourite singer is Urethra Franklin


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

workinprogress87 said:


> this is the third night in a row that I haven't had dinner


Why not?


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Sucks to be me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A random thought or not a random thought? That is not the question!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Valentine's Day's coming? Aw crap! I forgot to get a girlfriend again!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

"Just remember, there are people who are worse off than you" 
That has never really motivated me one bit.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So many fricken cupcakes


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

FTW. Another night of insufficient sleep.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

whats up with these hidden people? mods?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

these photoshop top secret cd roms are really good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

mmmuurghuuuurmblaaaahffrrrrrruuschzzzzzz.....t


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's one of those nights where I just don't want to go to sleep.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I wonder when the mods get their ZzzZz on....


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Why did they just have to take The Simpsons off and put that cheesy old so not like funny like once trend setting overly concerned with hairstyles hipster junk show on instead - DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_I wish you could put your ear up to my heart
And hear how much I love you_


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

My doc appointment was cancelled. I fasted for no reason. I will eat this bag of swedish fish to make up for lost time.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

mserychic said:


> So many fricken cupcakes


What kind of cupcakes?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm out :yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

WHY CAN'T IT JUST FKN WORK


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

assholes


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

1101 1110 1010 1111


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Franklin! How are you doing?



Time for some coffee. Every day after I have my coffee, I contemplate quitting coffee for good to see if I feel better. Then the next day comes and I have my coffee without thinking twice. I'm such an addict.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

It's like a tank is running over me, over and over, or I've been tied to the back of a truck and am being dragged through manure.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The worst part of my day will probably be walking in the cold.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

forgot my coffee mug at home 

thats ok though. i have a packet of sugar free crystal light with caffeine in my desk


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, my BMI is 24.8. I suppose I should act now.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Life is painful.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i understand now why they pay $100 for any referral to the school, who the **** would want to go to this **** hole?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Last night I had a dream that I was on a bus with a few people I went to highschool with. I found a bag of money on the floor, and I started looking through it, and somehow came to the conclusion that it was a trick that the police were pulling to see if people would try to steal the money or not. In the bag, there was a cheque from the lottery to the girl I went to school with. I was like "I found this bag of money, but I think it's a scam by the police, because as far as I know your family didn't win the lotter."

and that's all I can remember. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a dream about a ghost that was haunting my bedroom. :afr scccuurrry stuff.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

This new prescription I'm taking has some interesting possible side effects such as diarrhea, baldness, and enlargement of the breasts. I can do without the first two, but I'm really looking forward to having that spectacular set of knockers I've always dreamed of. :yay


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My dream was about me trying to buy an iPod Classic. I wanted to buy one for £290 but I could only find one for £295 :wtf 

In the last week or so, I've remembered every dream I've had.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm gonna gain my 20 pounds back by the end of today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Hey, can you come and fix our computer?"

No.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

can;t sleep calnt sleep can't sleep... gotta stay awayke reset the sleep shedule


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

...must...concentrate... :fall


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Valentines Day sucks


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> This new prescription I'm taking has some interesting possible side effects such as diarrhea, baldness, and enlargement of the breasts. I can do without the first two, but I'm really looking forward to having that spectacular set of knockers I've always dreamed of. :yay


Well at least you won't have to get those silicon implants. You can tell everyone they are all natural. :lol I was watching a medical show last night about men getting silicon chest implants, bicep implants and this one guy was getting a butt implant to make his butt more round. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sigh... why do they even challenge me or try?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

great success


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yummy yummy gonna eat.........yeeeeaaaaah........
yummy yummy gonna eat...........yeeeeaaaah.......

There's a party in my tummy :yes 

So yummy 
so yummy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today was good =)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have no opinion on today. =|


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

girl gave me some good chocolate. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I just slept for 24 hours.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey i got a valentines day card from a secret admirer!! 
Aaaaw, she got my moms handwriting too!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ he he! ^^


I went to the mall and SA was kicking me in the ***! Screw you, SA! Screw you! Go to #3||! You SUCK! :argue


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Polar said:


> I think I just slept for 24 hours.


That can't be healthy. lol

I NEED TO PRACTICE MY GUITAR MORE!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ideally, she'd be asleep first...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

**** I can't peel it off! I need the number!!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh wait...it scratches off. What the hell was I doing?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

sean88 said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I think I just slept for 24 hours.
> ...


Well, I slept through the whole of valentines day, just as well...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol...I once stayed up all night, went to sleep around 5:00 pm and woke up at 3:00 pm the next day. :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I will skip running tonight.
I watched a really good movie last night, but didn't get to bed until 3am. I was at work by 10:30am, and that's with the commute!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

my *** is on fire


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish my *** would light on fire sometimes.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hehe..my *** spontaneously combusted


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Spin, spin! Spin the black cirrrrcle! Spin, spin! Spin the black, spin the black!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm jealous (ok envious) again. Ok, it's ok, it's normal, it's normal...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Start wearing purple, wearing purple.
Start wearing purple for me now....
All you sanity and wits
they will all vanish, I promise.
It's just a matter of time.... :lol

I think I have found a new group I like - in the genre of GYPSY PUNK....it must be the Hungarian side of me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> lol...I once stayed up all night, went to sleep around 5:00 pm and woke up at 3:00 pm the next day. :lol :lol :lol :lol


that must have mest up your sleeping pattern for a few days.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

that was a nice workout...time to eat!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I deserve a break today - I plan on going to sleep soon, too :yawn


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think I have found a new group I like - in the genre of GYPSY PUNK....it must be the Hungarian side of me


WHO SI IT?? :eek I want to know!

Last year I named my computer Mr. Tyzik ... Tizik... whatever after the Headcrusher off "Kids in the Hall."

Then I could say silly things, but now... I HATE MR TYZIK! He is SO SLOW, I want to throw him out the window... :mum The computer. The computer.

:doh I forgot if there is an emoticon for banging your head against the wall, for various reasons, but this thing is so slow it's not worth checking. :no


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

**** daylight


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ancient master said:


> [quote="Mc Borg":31sw38ub]lol...I once stayed up all night, went to sleep around 5:00 pm and woke up at 3:00 pm the next day. :lol :lol :lol :lol


that must have mest up your sleeping pattern for a few days.[/quote:31sw38ub]
Yes, my sleeping pattern is extremely odd.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i know a little to much about hair...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

$20 to anyone who can verbally define and articulate the smell in my room. :|


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Roberto said:


> $20 to anyone who can verbally define and articulate the smell in my room. :|


A cross between squid, lemons and smoke?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> $20 to anyone who can verbally define and articulate the smell in my room.


Chocolate cake and fear.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Roberto said:


> $20 to anyone who can verbally define and articulate the smell in my room. :|


A special blend of Funyuns and fermented beans.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Roberto said:


> $20 to anyone who can verbally define and articulate the smell in my room. :|


Acid-wash jeans soaked with Listerine and peanut oil, which is ground down into a fine powder and snorted through the nostrils of a sickly baboon?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'll have some egg and bacon..with fried onions...some sausages...hash browns...throw some salami in with the sausages...beans, i want some beans......a can of pepsi, a cup of coffe and a pack of marlboros thanks.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

and ketchup on everything


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

BEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE!!!!! Best show ever!!! Kelly and Jillian kissed me (on the cheek)!! and Kelly asked if we'd quit our day jobs if they went on tour in Europe.. yes of course I would!!! I have never danced so hard!! During one song Jillian grabbed me and pulled me to her while singing.. there was table in front of me and she pulled half way up it!! During the new song Emerald Eyes she blew glitter on everyone.. seriously covered in glitter! and they loved the cupcakes! I think more exclamation points are in order !!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How does one get 9 and 1/2 hours of sleep and still feel like they got hit by a train? I'm done with this trying to get enough sleep bs.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I need to start charging people for fixing their computer :mum


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

at the very least


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....I honestly cannot believe my life...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> BEST NIGHT OF MY LIFE!!!!! Best show ever!!! Kelly and Jillian kissed me (on the cheek)!! and Kelly asked if we'd quit our day jobs if they went on tour in Europe.. yes of course I would!!! I have never danced so hard!! During one song Jillian grabbed me and pulled me to her while singing.. there was table in front of me and she pulled half way up it!! During the new song Emerald Eyes she blew glitter on everyone.. seriously covered in glitter! and they loved the cupcakes! I think more exclamation points are in order !!!!!!!!


I'm happy for ya, doll!!! :kiss


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^hooray for Mserychick!^^^



We're out of my favorite creamer. This coffee tastes like *** now. uke


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

These French cookies are too nice.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Man.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't want to do my freaking term paper...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

can't wait for hockey.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> How does one get 9 and 1/2 hours of sleep and still feel like they got hit by a train? I'm done with this trying to get enough sleep bs.


A technique I use to increase the quality of your sleep is have an alarm wake you up 3 hours before you are to get up and then go back to sleep. Only do this if you are good at falling asleep. You will feel way! more rested this way.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Notice how everything is sunnier now that venereal-disease day is over.

I am going to disability, I am... no fear...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like pasghetti


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Noca said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > How does one get 9 and 1/2 hours of sleep and still feel like they got hit by a train? I'm done with this trying to get enough sleep bs.
> ...


or just get less sleep. the more you sleep, the more tire you'll feel. 7-8 hours should be enough to make you feel refreshed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im trying very hard to not be an *** by asking my coworker why she hasnt learned how to read reports that shes been working with for over two years....


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

That was a really nice nap.

My sisters coming home tonight for the weekend. What do I think of that?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm tired... I want an easy weekend.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Put on a happy mask.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I wish I could be happy the weekend is here, like I used to be. :?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Lovely hormones have me all wacked out today.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so weak right now, I can hardly move.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Yay, I got my state tax refund today! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Must. Wake. Up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate my dad a lot sometimes.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Too much choco.. my fingers are bloated.. :bah


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

BluOrchid said:


> Too much choco.. my fingers are bloated.. :bah


Hu-wah?? Chocolate? Chocolate makes your fingers bloated!? :con oke


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

:yes If I eat too much of anything... :stu


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I hate being. shy.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Roberto said:


> $20 to anyone who can verbally define and articulate the smell in my room. :|


Actually, it smelt like an old book. Thanks to all those who participated. unfortunately i just spent all my money on gas. D= $20 disappears like a "line of coke on a breakfast table..." :con :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually like the smell of old books.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't mind the smell of petrol. Churches though...yuck!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

This can't be healthy...

Slowly but steadily...

Piece by piece...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I want to plunge a knife into someone's temple. I'm not insane... just incredibly pissed off. =D


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sean88 said:


> I want to plunge a knife into someone's temple. I'm not insane... just incredibly pissed off. =D


Mee too kinda!
let's pair up and be insane together. Whadda ya say?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to make the best robot the world has ever known.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhh baaaaaaaaaaaallllllssss


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't care.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Last night.. hells yea!

[youtube:1pc1pxvk]LGA_1_ZRjSU[/youtube:1pc1pxvk]


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


>


*chuckle*


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Gotta one way ticket
An there's no way out alive...

Let's go on a violent rampage, then they'd have to take notice. And I'm sure then they'd be willing to treat the real problem.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

wahhh! this sucks


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So I spent some time in my lab and finished my teleporter. It works great. It can teleport objects, people, anything, up to a distance of 2500 miles. I'm too afraid to show it to the world though. I don't want to be famous.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

be careful with that teleporter..you don't wanna turn into a fly-monster


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm just sitting here watching the tumbleweeds blow by...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My head hurtssss


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Bleh bleh bleh.. it's never as rewarding as I hope. I can't get no.... SAT-IS-FAC-TION!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

It's nearly 3am. I have pineapples and you don't


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hai bai


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_"Because sometimes, the ***** does try to play you like that"_
[youtube:2zaokm88]JHW88wdEyFM[/youtube:2zaokm88]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just got home (2:23am). i have to get up for work in a few hours and i'm not sleepy!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hm... I don't like how this forum is so 'slow' (as in few postings) around 9am-2pm CET.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I fail at all social interactions. Including online.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

My life is an endless supply of dog hair. That's what I get for keeping two German shorthaired pointers and a chihuahua in the house.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ready for 10 straight hours of office politics and managerial bs?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I hate working saturdays...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Today is the first day of the rest of my life.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

"Well, that's true of every day but one - the day you die." 

I need to watch American Beauty again!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cold


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> "Well, that's true of every day but one - the day you die."
> 
> I need to watch American Beauty again!


I love that movie! That is some funny ****! :lol

My neck hurts like hell!!! Help!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

On tv, we have a show called "Tai Chi With Grandmaster Liang."

The thing is, on the satellite guide, it cuts it off, and only shows "Tai Chi With Grandma"

and it makes me laugh every time I see it. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ :lol ^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahahaha


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My stupid phone went from two bars to a zero flashing battery low a whole 4 hours ago. I want to charge it already, damnit.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My computer just turned itself off again for no apparent reason..


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My mother was gossiping about a woman she works with, telling me, "Yeah, she doesn't have a life because she _never_ has. She's in her 40s and lives with her mother...... not.. err.. not that there's anything wrong with that, but she has seriously never had a life." 
My reply was, "That's me in 20 years, so...y-" 
(Cuts me off) Mother: "No it's _not_." 
Me: "*****."

Okay, I only thought that last part.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's all your fault, you brought this on yourself. That's something I can never forgive you for. 


And I'm not sorry.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Wanna grow up to be a debaser.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why am I still alive? $20 to the first person who convinces me there is a reason... or changes it, preferably.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had popcorn, a donut and a choc chip cookies for breakfast. I wonder why my tummy isn't feeling so great right now hmm..


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

so many things happening at once


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I should change my post count


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh i fell asleep


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It should be as easy to check out as it is to be a nothing.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I can't concentrate...


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just had a dream I was stuck in an elevator.. in the dark.. and then it fell


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I just had a dream I was stuck in an elevator.. in the dark.. and then it fell


I'm serious, last night I had a dream that I was in an igloo mansion, with a pack talking baby seals and these scary looking demonic creatures were trying to inject us with these needles containing a blue liquid that turned people into walking skeleton zombies.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

At 7 I'm going to go get more work done on my tat... my sleeve's almost done! CHICKA YEAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sorry Jamario, but no one will ever top V.C.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ogle ogle ogle


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle ogle


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't handle all the ogling! ogle overload!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

all the strange peoples


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Life sucks and then you die.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran this afternoon, and am now exhausted hours later.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

what's wrong with my hair?!?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm alive for another day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Life sucks and then you die.


This just popped into my head when I read that:

Life is a ***** and then you die
still tryin' to get a peace of the apple pie
every game ain't the same, coz the game still remains
don't it seem kinda strange, ain't a damn thing change

its from Coolio's Fantasic Voyage.

:stu :lol Yeah I'm retarded what can I say?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I hate Lance Armstrong. I don't want to share the road. And yes, that was my half-eaten McDonalds super-sized family meal I threw out my gas-guzzling car window onto your unmanly "bike path."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Good night lovely SASsers.
Sleep tight.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:wtf :wtf :get :eyes :eyes :eyes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My username annoys me. Or perhaps it's just me that annoys me. Either way, I'm ****ing annoyed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I appreciate the energy and how everything is amusing but seriously this mania needs to go :eyes :eyes :eyes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mmm, fresh ink... it hurts so good. lol =D


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Goodnight WORLD!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING~


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I smell fresh Ink! What did you get done?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

freaky french frogs fought frisky foreign females for fun


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to try absinthe.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Yeah there's a method to my madness
If only I could find it I could make you safe
See there's a therapist trying to tell me that
you are just a figment of my tainted brain

No, I believe
that you're not just conjured up
No, I believe
'cause I feel it when we touch

You make it dry when it's raining outside
You warm my blood when the temperature dies
You're my crutch when it's all too hard to bare
See without you here I could not be anywhere

A wide-eyed flutter and the violins, they swell
I lost everything I own
I don't need it, can't you tell?
Oh, all I truly need is you (Natalie Marie)
This disturbing make-believe's come true (Natalie Marie)

I spent every cent I had
just to buy the things that you would ultimately never get
But now I'm starting to believe that I'm really going crazy
'cause I can't recall when we met

No, I believe
that you're not just conjured up
No, I believe
'cause I feel it when we touch

You make it dry when it's raining outside
You warm my blood when the temperature dies
You're my crutch when it's all too hard to bare
See without you here I could not be anywhere

A wide-eyed flutter and the violins, they swell
I lost everything I own
I don't need it, can't you tell?
Oh, all I truly need is you (Natalie Marie)
This disturbing make-believe's come true (Natalie Marie)

Natalie, it turns out that your were just my sick little fantasy
So I tried to pry you from my head
Now look at me
It appears as if I've injured myself severely, yeah
But like the doctor said you were always dead

Now I'm in stitches
Over you and over you, oh
Now I'm in stitches
Over you and over you, oh

A wide-eyed flutter and the violins, they swell
I lost everything I own
I don't need it, can't you tell?
Oh, all I truly need is you (Natalie Marie)
This disturbing make-believe's come true (Natalie Marie)
_


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh noes oncoming panic attack


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want my starts!!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

come one 1000 post!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I've once again proved that I'm not fit for human interaction. I think I'm going to tell her not to come over tomorrow. I should just be alone.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i think i want some coffe now..yeah definately want some coffe..definately..funny coffe..funny rainman...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I feel tired an awful lot.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

When or if I wake up from this night mare, I'll be amazed that I could have felt so anxious like I did.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

let's get started


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Please do not do anything that would harm yourself.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Narf is a great word that covers so many things.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel nauseous.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This creamer isn't that good.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Going to bed at 6am is not good.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

errrughhuasssippp!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Guess i can't think of much to say right now...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

just another crushing blow. whats new?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sweet karma. =D


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, let go,let go
Jump in
Oh well, what you waiting for?
It's all right
'Cause there's beauty in the breakdown
So, let go, let go
Just get in
Oh, it's so amazing here
It's all right
'Cause there's beauty in the breakdown


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

This is a waste of time


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So, let go,let go
> Jump in
> Oh well, what you waiting for?
> It's all right
> ...


When i hear that song, I always think of the end of Garden State and I get all misty eyed :cry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm all sickly today


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm emotionally unstable. hmmph!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

A woman named Sergio just sent me an email:
"Hello! I am tired today. I am nice girl that would like to chat with you. Mind me sending some of my picture"

She sounds hot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe it is 4:20pm already.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

loddie doddie nice day so foddie.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

1.........2..............3................4...........5..............6.............7...............8..............7................3.............2..........9.........2.....................4...............5....................3..........7...................8..........4...................................................


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Just installed a new heatsink and my CPU is now idling at a cool 26C.
BOOYAH!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Singing the Sesame Street song...the one with the bowling ball.

1-2-3 4 5 6-7 8-9-10 11 12 doo doo dut doo FOUR!

*cue wild guitar music* :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

1234 get your woman on the floor
gotta gotta get up 
get down
gotta gotta get up 
get down


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Rain on the green grass
and rain on the tree
rain on the housetop
but not on me!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sooo bored :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hit a large bird of some kind. :sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not another word. Just _la la la la la_ :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Make it go awaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Gee gaga modo bo baba


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa that was a close call. My dad was pulling into the parking lot as I sped to pull out


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:sus :sus


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

:lol you guy's crack me up!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't believe I drove 120 miles to San Clemente to drink a couple mixed drinks, eat a hamburger/fries, walk a pier, and talk to someone that I hadn't seen for years before last Wednesday (when he made that long of a drive to see me).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't pet the Njodis kitten! Its possessed with the debil. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's too late, the kittie took me and locked me in his kittie dungeon!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The kitty is kidnapping people and brainwashing them with his scary debil possessed eyes so they join his cult. Bad kitty. Bad bad kitty. :no


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't worry snyper kitte to tha reskueeeee


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Woah mood change.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha!

aww look at the little cute kittie with the big dangerous gun. That is adorable.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

of course... i only post adorable and funny stuff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks sniper kittie! You saved my life! :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Are my new siggy smilies too much?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Those are ****ing sweet.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

They're hypnotizing me into happiness


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel sick........


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

smiles said:


> They're hypnotizing me into happiness


 :lol Thats good. My plan is working then. :yes

Glad you like them Jason.

Okay you two convinced me. I'll keep them. :clap


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Look out, it's backwardsssssssssss!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

woooh how did you do that? you are tricky! 


I added two more to my siggy. I wanted to see how many I could add before I went over the limit and 7 was the limit. he he.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Or did it look better with 5?

I'm bad at making decisions in case you couldn't tell. :lol :b


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha, no no! 7 is perfect! Don't change it!! :yes


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I vote for 3 ... any more and its distracting from the text


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I liked it at 5 myself, lol.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

coconutholder... the fate of the world now is in your hands. Make the right choice.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

for some strange reason i feel like painting peace signs in my face and listen to the grateful dead.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I never want to have to go through one of those breakups again.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I had fun... good night all!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I went back to five. I guess I'll see how that goes.

I know, smiles. I had a huge decision to make there. I do hope I made the right choice. :lol


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Today, yet again, I realized that I'm such a freak that nobody would ever want anything to do with me. I'm so different from people my age that I could never handle friendships, let alone relationships.

<-- Broken.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been on here too long, I better go do something...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

the day that will never end


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So I'm testing out an Ativan before my dentist appt. Somewhat sleepy and can feel it's trying to work on the anxiety but the anxiety is fighting back too hard.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah happy new year all!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yay Happy New Year!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:yay "should old acquaintance be forgot....." :drunk


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I can't concentrate


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

singin dollar dollar bill y'all.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i suck... :rain


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

my ***......... :shock


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My microwave oven just said "ding". I guess that means food time.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

i has a corndog


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This avatar makes me feel so rugged. It makes me want to smoke a nonfiltered cigarette with a huge mug of black coffee, and then pull out a metal lunch pail that just has a sandwhich in it that's nothing but a bloody steak between two massive end pieces of the bread loaf. I need a shave.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Chi De Long Dong Chiang


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I need to go to bed now.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I want to say hello.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Allo!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

How _you_ doin?  :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tired! 

Off to bed for me :yawn 

Bye lol.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I really wish I knew what comedian that was. Damnit!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

buhbye!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

damn, I have to go to sleep NOWWWWW!!!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Go to sleep then! =PP


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

meh


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

BluOrchid said:


> Go to sleep then! =PP


 :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

w00t! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I accomplished getting my homework done before midnight tonight. Go me! Seriously, this is huge. I'm such a major procrastinator that I'm almost at tears from this achievement, haha. :lol

Well, goodnight, World.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

**** this post


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That didn't turn out quite as planned. They look like zombies.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Could this really... go somewhere? :eek


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

**** WAS CRAAAZZZZYYYYYYYY


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Man, reading my very first few posts, the leaps and bounds I've come since then!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm wide awake and no one's on. I hate you all. =(


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate mornings.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I hate mornings.


meh me toooooo


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Ahh, brand new day~~~~~


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its payday week :banana


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

All my life I've been waiting to find my place.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel better now.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wassa matta? The CIA got you pushing too many pencils?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why does my stomach keep rumbling? I'm not hungry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

what happed to the online status thingys? Thats wierd.


The cupcake space avengers are all kinds of perrty colors now. yaaaaayyyy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Boy, I just love it when I'm being bull****ted. Hahahahaha.
You just ****ing REEK of it don't you? Hmmm better do something about that.

Well, that makes me feel better about last night. 

Just, don't even bother, haha. Waste of my ****ing time.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Arghh my head and my eyes are killing me!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG BULL****.

I'm still angry lol.
Ooooh boy. I underestimated the extent of my anger. 

My sister did teach me things. Thanks. It's now coming in handy.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Punch a wall.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

How can I sleep so much and still feel tired?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I smell dirty laundry.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My head is going to explode! I really shouldn't be on thje computer.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm going to make a pizza!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

what is that smell?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

sex and candy


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

who's that lounging in my chair?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The one casting devious stares in your direction?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This surely is a dream.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

maggiemae84 said:


> who's that lounging in my chair?


Someone in platform double suede?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I've had too much caffeine.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah there she was


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out what "disco lemonade" is.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

and isn't it ironic?
doncha think?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I have this almost impossible to resist urge to stab someone. Thanks for bringing that out in me, CH.


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

My co-worker asked if I could go to lunch after she runs an errand. It's 1:32 and I'm starving!!! :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ericj said:


> I have this almost impossible to resist urge to stab someone. Thanks for bringing that out in me, CH.


 :con

How did I do that?


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

That ... abomination.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:hide :sigh


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

The magical amount.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> :hide :sigh


I was exaggerating. Still, the stupidity in the world is overwhelming.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

:con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need to find some new friggin' music.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not joining the pity party.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my hands hurt. maybe its time i seek a different career


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i should have gone to work... :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Food that is better the next day: pizza, lasagna, homemade chili

Food that is not better the next day: sandwich


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

bounce bounce bounce bounce bounce bounce bounce


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i see shy people


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My tat is peeling and it hurts. I've never been stabbed before, but the aftermath of getting ink would be my perfect description. You'd think I'd be used to it by now, but nope. lol


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I finally got some lunch, I feel much better now!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont feel like eating, just sleeping and curling up and dying somewhere cold n dark


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i hear you noca. i cant remember having a crappy day like today. cant wait to go home


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why can't you believe I have a crush on you?

Where's my place...?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

1000 post!!!!! now i'm a "Dedicated Member" after all these years!!!!! and i got my starzz!!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

My parcel better turn up tomorrow or else :spank


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Or else you're going to spank the postman?


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

If necessary, yes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

soundlessenigma said:


> Why can't you believe I have a crush on you?
> 
> Where's my place...?


ill keep trying for ya bud. She will be in your arms before you kno it :yes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I paid £10 for guaranteed next day delivery on a £130 order the other week. I'm that impatient.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Hardmodding the battery of a psp lite looks hard!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Where are batteries when you need them?
Nowhere that's where!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Where are batteries when you need them?
> Nowhere that's where!


Sigh, I hear you. It's like batteries galore until you actually have a need for them. Normally I can't open a drawer, move a piece of paper, or even lift my foot without revealing a battery. But where the hell are they when my remote runs out of power!! :wife


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

roswell said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Where are batteries when you need them?
> ...


LOL yeah totally know what you mean =p
I just want my camera working again.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

What's wrong with it? Just outta batteries?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeeeep


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Here goes another day.......


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Those ne'er-do-well good-fer-nuthin batteries are scheming! I just know it! :mum 

ar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a battery conspiracy fer sure lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i always thought they were alive, guess not


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

What you need is rechargable ones.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> What you need is rechargable ones.


True. I should look into that. My camera is known to eat them up pretty fast anyhow.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

THAT'S NOT FAIR~


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

just chillin to Huey Lewis and The News.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nesteroff said:


> just chillin to Huey Lewis and The News.


great choice. :yes


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel happy~


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That was one monster sized beer. mmm beer


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I ate like a pig today. Ugh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....gotta run zooooooooooooom


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

*does the *SUPER HAPPY ORCHID DANCE**

Don't you love it when your orchids sneak buds out on you when you're not looking them over too closely? I've been so busy for a while that I've barely been reviewing them, and my Lc Rojo sent up some spikes on the far side of the plant (toward the window), so I didn't even notice them until today after I watered it. They're so small, green/maroon, and unobtrusive before they open that you can easily miss them. In a week or two they should all be brilliant red blooms.

Like this one:


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm well on my way to becoming an alcoholic. Shh don't tell anymore.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oooiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Everyone congratulate ImAboutToEXPLODE! He learned the vowels today!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm hypomanic and drunk hahaha omb I can't stop laughing!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I won't sleep tonight


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I have to sleep tonight


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Dammit, why can't anything cool like that happen to me?


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

[---


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i suck at talking to girls... :rain


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Slurpavillia said:


> aint she a little honey


Hmm, I've never seen one of those. What kind of houseplant is it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> ....gotta run zooooooooooooom


I ran and it was VERRRRRYY ICCCYYYYY!
I had to cut my run short. :stu


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

goodnight cruel world!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think im gonna be depressed soon as these drugs wear off...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

We're the biggest groupies ever. Heading back down to Los Angeles next month for 2 shows :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What if the ice continues tomorrow...Ugh, it's only 24F outside. That's like below 32F. :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

32F, what an ambiguous number to be freezing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, no, no, no, nooooooooooooo.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'll have a pack of fun please


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Fairly Oddbaby episode of Fairly Oddparents was cool! :clap :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wish i had some other headphone what i can go to sleep with so i can listen to music and go to sleep. i don't want to mess up my bose headphones.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why can't I just sit down and do this problem set?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh noo! what did i just do!!!! lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what if they made more automated cars for safer driving


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna be an easy day.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Cats have things much easier than us.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I have to eat something...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

when will i ever sleep like normal.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm hot but I'm shivering!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Fourth ****ing day now


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man i've been coming to this forum since back in the EZboard days...2002 i think. i really shouldnt spend so much time here


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I registered, and just lurked here for 1 year before I began posting. I'm weird.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mac and cheese for lunch!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh **** it all


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

DO SOMETHING.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

My stomach aches this morning... Shouldn't have eaten that spicy chicken last night...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

this coffee has me whacked out.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis kitty is evil.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Or christmasy. 

I can't decide.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

He's not evil... he's just misunderstood.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Like rudolph. He can't play kitty games.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Like monopoly


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I should probably just talk to you on IM and stop bothering everyone...


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

He can ride on rudolph's head.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

What the hell is up with my display. Everything's gone darkish. :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think you need a njodis kitten.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

omg, dizzy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This bed is on fire with passion and love.
The neighbors complain about the noises above.
But she only comes when she's on top.

My therapist said not to see you no more
She said you're like a disease without any cure
She said I'm so obsessed that I'm becoming a bore, oh no


ahhhhhhh you think your so prettyyyyyyyyy

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

if my coworker doesnt stop talking about how better her people and her family are im going to start throwing coconuts at her


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

SM - pwnage!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

It just faded...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Being drunk is not an excuse for hitting on chics.. especially the straight ones :no


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

The _only_ thing I'm doing is making a bigger mess. :lol


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't have a thought... is my thought


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Coconut Holder, was that the song from American Pie?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why is it so cold in here?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I believe that song was in American Pie, Simon. This is the song I was listening to:

[youtube:2m9o5zza]Ol-KrTTta4g&feature=related[/youtube:2m9o5zza]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Just when you think you've seen everything.. a lil old lady walks in our office not looking so well. My boss asks if she's ok and she collaspes to the floor crying. He goes to call 911 but she insists she just needs to get to her drs and her son stole her car. So we get her up and over to her drs.. all while she's yelling about her son in language that would make a sailor blush. Just never dull at my work


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I will know if hell exists on the day that I am reincarnated


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Just when you think you've seen everything.. a lil old lady walks in our office not looking so well. My boss asks if she's ok and she collaspes to the floor crying. He goes to call 911 but she insists she just needs to get to her drs and her son stole her car. So we get her up and over to her drs.. all while she's yelling about her son in language that would make a sailor blush. Just never dull at my work


Interesting..where do you work? I meant to ask you when I saw you doing something with your boss' car lol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This "suicide town" in Bridgend is very interesting. 17th today.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Toscy said:


> Interesting..where do you work? I meant to ask you when I saw you doing something with your boss' car lol.


I work at a mechanics!



Toscy said:


> ]This "suicide town" in Bridgend is very interesting. 17th today.


Wow another one? I read about that just a week or two ago. Crazy stuff


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I stand corrected.. I have seen it all. That lil old lady called us to get a ride back ok from the drs. Ok no problem. She just called again.. and asked my boss out on a date :lol :lol :lol He's banging his head on the desk now :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zombieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

If I would have started this a long time ago, I wouldn't have to take a friggin' week to organize myself. God Damnit.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Why must there be zombies?

Zombies are so cliche...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I stand corrected.. I have seen it all. That lil old lady called us to get a ride back ok from the drs. Ok no problem. She just called again.. and asked my boss out on a date :lol :lol :lol He's banging his head on the desk now :lol


what he isnt into older women?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL you make me feel sooo much better :]


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah, I believe that song was in American Pie, Simon. This is the song I was listening to:


That's a real feel-good song, I like it!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's not an even field to be on, it feels like standing still for eons.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

prolly just another mirage


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

seems kinda slow today.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

SLEEP NEEDED~~~~


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lalalalalalalala


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Tony Kakko said:


> (Full moon!)
> 
> Swimming across the bay, the night is grey, so calm today.
> She doesn't want to wait: "We gotta make the love complete tonight!"
> ...


 :nw :nw :nw



mserychic said:


> I stand corrected.. I have seen it all. That lil old lady called us to get a ride back ok from the drs. Ok no problem. She just called again.. and asked my boss out on a date :lol :lol :lol He's banging his head on the desk now :lol


omg :rofl


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

garfish garfish garfish


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

tee hee


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

You're so vaaaaain, you probly think this post about you...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I do, actually.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I see a little silhouetto of a man.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

roswell said:


> You're so vaaaaain, you probly think this post about you...


i hate the song version. they play it at work all the time.

aarrrgggghhhh!! now i got it stuck in my head!!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm off to bed!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to do something i haven't done in a long time tonight. stay up late and play video games.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a strange urge to lick the screen


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it's time.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Can I help it if I find clowns attractive?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I have a strange urge to lick the screen


*DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well great.. now my screens all smeary :b


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Heehee, what does SAS taste like?? :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Slightly dusty :yes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, most of us don't get out much, so that's understandable. :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this is getting rediculess! 7.2


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's freakishly bright outside for 2 AM.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

11:19pm here


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

So, so stoned...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sean88 said:


> So, so stoned...


lol. thats so hollywood.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ancient master said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > So, so stoned...
> ...


Yeah, we got a lot of pot heads out here, but the majority of 'em are in the valley and beach areas. =P

I'm gonna go eat and then go to sleep. =P


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sean88 said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > sean88 said:
> ...


lol have a case of the munchies do yah?

good morning twilight...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for keeping me from doing something potentially stupid and/or dangerous. And then making me laugh all night. You rock!

Other random thought: if I break another lightbulb today I'll fix that mess of wires I swear...maybe. It's just so conveniently set up! Except for the part where my lamp keeps falling on the floor. But that's okay. lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

njodis said:


> It's freakishly bright outside for 2 AM.


nice. i like waking up to sunlight


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Wingclipped said:


> Be right back.............
> .............
> .............
> .............
> Back! Did ya miss me? :b


Absolutely! :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why do bad things happen all the time?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I see gumdrops and lollipops in my future.

Things will be looking up real soon.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother just laughed and told me that I dress like Jane Fonda. Well, he dresses like Cooter from the "Dukes of Hazzard," so I'll take that as a ****ing compliment.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

My eye hurts...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Day five now. If only I could hibernate.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol there was actually an 80s tv character named cooter? wonder how they got away with that


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

one sided


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't like working early... I get things done quickly and get bored with the extra time...


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> Oooh, full lunar eclipse tonight. Now, if I can just remember about it at the right time, it should be awesome.


I totally forgot about that!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think I love tacos even more than cupcakes. I'm ashamed of myself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I think more pancakes ended up all over her face and in her hair than in her tummy. :eyes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Woo I didn't take any naps today, hopefully I'll be going to sleep early tonight now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I think I love tacos even more than cupcakes. I'm ashamed of myself.


Soft shell or hard shell?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's all about crunchy tacos!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noooo soft shell all the way. That way it doesn't go everywhere. 

I'm a fan of wraps =p


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Here we go...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wow its raining hard here. and its cold. perfect weather to cuddle up and watch a movie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just found an old birthday card with $50 and some lottery tickets inside. SCORE.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to take a nap.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My dogs breath stinks! I only brushed them for her at the weekend too.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Toscy said:


> My dogs breath stinks! I only brushed them for her at the weekend too.


supposedly thats a sign of problems with their teeth


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

nubly said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > My dogs breath stinks! I only brushed them for her at the weekend too.
> ...


I've been noticing it's REALLY bad lately and she doesn't really do much to account for it so I'm going to look into that, thanks nubly.

Actually she's due at the vets soon I just remembered.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I won over my sisters at chinese checkers today!

They're only 4 and 7 though, but still...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wingclipped said:


> Been mourning for six family members in as many years, now I find out about a friend. Will I ever not be %$#& mourning, I wonder. :rain :cry


So sorry, Wingclipped...  :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

njodis said:


> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-emo-wall.jpg


 :lol reminds me of someone I knew who's username was something like x-blood-x-filled-x-tears-x


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, so the admissions committee for a program I'm applying to came to speak at my school. One of the professors points me out and asks which program I'm applying for, so I replied and another professor (the one whose work I've read about and who I'm interested in working with) looked at me and asked what type of work I'm interested in. Now, a normal person would have spoken very eloquently about how they admire his work and how wonderful it would be to study under him. Me, on the other hand, I just looked slightly to the right and said, "I, um... I'm not sure yet." 

Fuuuuuuuuck. They receive 30 applicants a year and only admit 3, so I've just screwed myself completely. Thank you, social anxiety disorder.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Today is good day...do, do, do...do, do, do do....wah, wah, wah...(Ice Cube)


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree. Crunchy tacos. Mmm...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to fend off anxiety.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just ate a whole bunch of nutter butters dipped in milk. Not the most nutritious thing to eat but yummy nonetheless.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb tacos and bacon in one day! Best day ever!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've gotta stop eating so many creme eggs :roll


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I want popcorn.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My son just had popcorn earlier. He ate a whole bag and wanted another on top of that. Hmm wonder where he got his love of snacking from?


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Í'm going to the hairdresser in half an hour. Does anyone else find it really stressfull? i hate how the hairdressers try and make small talk with you. I try and just read the magazines but then I worry that I look rude or stuck up or boring. 

I also hate having to stare at my face for 2 hours in the mirror.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I guess I'll always be this way. How pathetic.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Drella said:


>


This page needed more Cooter.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:rofl drella


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would like some steamed hams.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

mserychic said:


> I think I love tacos even more than cupcakes. I'm ashamed of myself.


If only we were on this other forum where anything goes... :spit :duck


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yea that didn't sound quite right


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been online too much today. Ridiculous. I'm going to the gym to make up for my unacceptable lethargy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

talk about product placement.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Huzzah finally finished my story! Now I just need to piece together 27 copies by tomorrow 

I could really go for some tacos or pizza right now. Haven't had them in so long.

Now back to the lonely reality of my life.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Why does everyone I have the urge to meet live in another country? :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My cold is loving that I spent an hour outside. Man I can't remember the last time I was outside for so long :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sweet jesus did my grandpa eat a dead rodent or something?! People should be warned before they walk into a cloud of pure evil!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

photoshop's "top secret" dvd are the best!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mserychic said:


> My cold is loving that I spent an hour outside. Man I can't remember the last time I was outside for so long :lol


haha yeah colds thrive in frigid California weather 

if I'm wide awake now...what will I be during the day...?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wednesday is my new favorite TV day...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Not looking forward so much to dinner with the family tonight -don't want to get "she's trying medication now" looks or questions...
Yet, I can't move out of home to live my own life with more privacy unless I take the step like trying medication.
-Such is life!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Eating my veggies...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

1 AM copy runs rule... as long as you can afford it. !Fail


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Sheez... why do I regret everything I write on here that's more than a sentence long? The more words you offer, the more words there are for people to judge you by, I guess. I wish I didn't care about stupid things like this so much.

:rain


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i am shoe hamster it when bottle goes fan coffe smoke mmm?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

not enought energy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay for sleeping in.
Not yay for having 3 classes in a row.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

roswell said:


> Sheez... why do I regret everything I write on here that's more than a sentence long? The more words you offer, the more words there are for people to judge you by, I guess. I wish I didn't care about stupid things like this so much.
> 
> :rain


Sometimes I worry about that too. I mean I post so much so often I find myself wondering "should I really have posted that?"

I feel ya man! :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Sweet jesus did my grandpa eat a dead rodent or something?! People should be warned before they walk into a cloud of pure evil!!


 :lol :b :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No sympathy for the devil, God gave him wings.

God gave him wings.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

time for a nap?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The rain is gone. =(


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another day of being depressed....


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

roswell said:


> Sheez... why do I regret everything I write on here that's more than a sentence long? The more words you offer, the more words there are for people to judge you by, I guess. I wish I didn't care about stupid things like this so much.
> 
> :rain


Aww.. Steve, don't worry about it. No one's judging you. :hug :rub :doh ar


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Sometimes I worry about that too. I mean I post so much so often I find myself wondering "should I really have posted that?"
> 
> I feel ya man! :hug


I feel the same way. :yes



Noca said:


> another day of being depressed....


 :group


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate everything. Except for you, Maurice Gibb -the forgotten Bee Gee. 
Everything.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I should be sleeping right now.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Sometimes I worry about that too. I mean I post so much so often I find myself wondering "should I really have posted that?"
> 
> I feel ya man! :hug





BluOrchid said:


> Aww.. Steve, don't worry about it. No one's judging you. :hug :rub :doh ar


Thanks. :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****ing asodghosdghsodgh AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

YO TENGO HAMBREEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Why do ovens take forever to heat up?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

(((hugs roswell))) 

I was doing my napping all wrong. The key is to take shorter naps about 1-2 hrs in length, then wake up naturally using a chocolate cupcake and a cup of hot chocolate. Yeeep, nothing caffeinated about that!

props for trying?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

roswell said:


> Sheez... why do I regret everything I write on here that's more than a sentence long? The more words you offer, the more words there are for people to judge you by, I guess. I wish I didn't care about stupid things like this so much.
> 
> :rain


Yeah, Same here but you can always "edit" what you wrote.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I wish I am in paradise right now......


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm being truthful today. A guy I work with is an oddball. Walked up behind me and rubbed my shoulders and asked how that feels. "Awkward." Then I made a face at him :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No one cares about me anymore.. no one even wants to talk to me... everyone hates me, life suckss......


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I was doing my napping all wrong. The key is to take shorter naps about 1-2 hrs in length


I'd love to be able to do that "power napping" where you nap for like 5 mins at a time but still feel revitalized.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing my napping all wrong. The key is to take shorter naps about 1-2 hrs in length
> ...


Yeah me too but my napability (lol) tends to suck.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I sleep 24 hours a day


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It is absolutely freezing in here.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*wobbles*


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Tonight I plan to drown my sorrows in a large bottle of cerveza mas fina which I purchased from the grocery store.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

why do I have SA.. I've really tried to get to know people and fight this thing but then The people I've met end up being dirty scummy people..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

working with a group of females sure does exceed my daily drama quota. they are so vicious and backstabbing towards each other :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Puh-leaseeeeee.
Enough already.

Other random thought: mm chicken.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone else ever want to find a hole to crawl into?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The snow is lovely tonight... loneliness won't you take me for a drive?

It's so awesome that a particularly reasonless sad day is an ok day by my standards.

This is my life sentence.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!Yes!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!No!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Maybe!!!!Maybe!!!!Maybe!!!!Maybe!!!!Maybe!!!!Maybe!!!!Maybe!!!!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

_I knew more about this place before I'd ever been here_


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sooo I found out today at the dentist that I apparently grind my teeth at night. Who'd a thunk it?



Ah, Nubly, I know. I used to work with ppl like that too. Crazy crazy stuff in an office full of women.... crazy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So I'm kind of crushing on my dentist now even though I hate dentists. I'm so conflicted!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL Kori!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Stay on computer or watch tv? Hmm how to spend these moments before bed.....what to do, what to do. :stu 

I'm getting tired.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That's what you get - just accept it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is snowing so much, I don't think I should run tonight.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

this wasnt how its supposed to be...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca said:


> this wasnt how its supposed to be...


Boy, is that true or what? :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I cant wait to see the day when these painful tears all go away........


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Cold~


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sweet sweet days!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

if you need instructions on how to get through the instruction book, check out the enclosed instruction book


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I sit in front of my comp too much. Pain from my fingers to my shoulder


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I wonder... :tiptoe


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I never was good enough. For her, for anybody. I will never have a snowball's chance in hell.

Will there be a day when I can look up at the starry night sky and say I'm glad I didn't check out?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hockey tomorrow! :boogie


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

What the hell am I doing out here in the middle of the desert?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

F U C K
U
C
K


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

me.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

good night


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The only time my mom wants to talk to me is if she wants something from me.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I should be sleeping. Like, right now.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I really need to do something different with my nights


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I should probably be on medication for my mood swings, for ****'s sake.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

PAYPAL SUCKS


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

kevinffcp said:


> good night


Mmm, nice sig. 

And my dad's a bigger myspace wench than I am... so I'm sitting here typing up some random crap, and my dad walks in and he's like "ey, take some pix of me for my myspace" lmao


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

416girl said:


> I should be sleeping. Like, right now.


 :ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what ever happened to that person? i had a good time talking to that person?


oh well. i must have bored the crap out of the person...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Get up, throw the blankey down, go brush your teeth, take your medication, and for pete's (who's pete) sake get some sleep!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm lost.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_She makes things, in her downtime,
From soldered, old computer chips.
And has a blog where she predicts brand new indie rock hits.
And she's normal and shy like the rest of us,
She just happens to date the prince of darkness._


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

iI'm so tired of myself i wanna puke.

If i was a friend of mine and saw me on the street i would turn around and hope i didn't notice.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

get in mah belly


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

started work at 5am today but thats ok i'll be off by 130pm. didnt take a morning shower though heh


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I had to use the phone to make an appointment and the damn thing bit my ear AGAIN.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Can I just hibernate until the winter is over, please?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> started work at 5am today but thats ok i'll be off by 130pm. didnt take a morning shower though heh


Now _that's_ getting down with your bad self! :lol


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I AM HOT~ :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yet another of my co-workers is pregnant. im convinced someone is sprinkling fertility drugs in the water


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm spinning toonies.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Days off rock. Cupcakes rock. Naps rock.

Everything rocks right now.
Except for my chair.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

WHY THE **** DO I EVEN BOTHER.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm exhausted.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Hard drugs are fun.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Shower time!!

:banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really like this song.

Yes, I'm a big dork and I've accepted that a long time ago.

[youtube:379rs66z]Pk8VZgJkpeg[/youtube:379rs66z]


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im getting off work in less than an hour

*joyously screams like a girl*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nubly said:


> *joyously screams like a girl*


haha that made me laugh, because I actually pictured it in my head.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

1818181818181818!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

nubly said:


> im getting off work in less than an hour
> 
> *joyously screams like a girl*


Where do you work again? I just remembered you on the toilet with scrubs on lol. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In my house, the thermostat only takes the temperature on the upper floor, so the furnace never runs during the day and it's freakin' bone chilling cold in the basement.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Serenity now!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Toscy said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > im getting off work in less than an hour
> ...


medical billing. althought my time there isnt spent on the toilet.

im home  now i have all this free time to do....uh....maybe i didnt think this leaving early business through....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

is this fate?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going back to lowlights. I like my hair a little darker now.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

You guys are stuck with me for a week.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm through with respecting people who don't deserve any f*ckin respect.

Sorry, tonight I'm just filled with HATE!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I could use some Paxil apathy right about now.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had dentist nightmares last night which did not help my panicking this morning. But hey.. she only had to stop twice from me trembling too hard. That's like a new record!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL!

I get really tense and nervous at the dentist too.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Give me a reason to stick around for this **** another day. Yeah she ****ing hates me, yeah. Maybe I ****ing hate myself?


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

some people are creepy creepy creeps...cripity crapity creepies


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> I could use some Paxil apathy right about now.


never knew you tried meds before.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't give a ****


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That's weird. I deleted it but my name's still there.. :con

edit: nm


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

<==========mute freak


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Love is the drug and I need to score. T'ain't no big thing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

another fun filled day of SA today at work.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Email composition is not my forte.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

416girl said:


> Email composition is not my forte.


 :ditto


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Everything is pissing me off today :mum


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

wow, i am truly glad i am not out in the cold!!! >,<


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had one of those permanent retainers on the back of my bottom teeth. My dentist at the time said I had to go to a orthodontist to get it off. I said **** that, got some pliers and pulled it out. So the bar was gone but the glue remained for 2 years. Today my dentist scraped that junk off and my teeth feel so weird now. They feel like real teeth again! Can't stop rubbing my tongue along em :lol


----------



## CaveDweller (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm wondering if I should've thought about acid rain before scooping up a bunch of snow and making a slushy drink out of it.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I said **** that, got some pliers and pulled it out.


 :shock I'd be way too scared to do that!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My head hurts..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Toscy said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I said **** that, got some pliers and pulled it out.
> ...


After years of orthodontists saying no it has to stay in, dentists saying no they can't touch it and having one end that was lose that would poke my tongue.. I had had enough!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I actually didn't sleep last night but I'm feeling pretty damn great this morning. Surely this must mean an early night tonight!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not leaving, it's not opposite day! :wel


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Everything is pissing me off today :mum


Oh, that reminds me of the other day when I went out with my mum. Everything that came out of her mouth was totally driving me crazy. Everything. Absolutely pissed me off. I must've been in a really weird mood. :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm sitting here getting sick w/a cold eating my saltines and drinking the vegan chicken broth I ordered online. I hope I feel better by monday cuz I gotta go to school.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i need to be knocked out so i can sleep!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Taxes done!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Taxes done!


I am so proud of you;-) now, Don, we're no longer living in the "Olden" days, you could have kept your shoes and socks on, finished much sooner, we now have what is known as a calculator;-)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bon said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > Taxes done!
> ...


The only time I had problems was when I had to count to 21.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> Serenity now!!!


 :haha :rofl :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...How can people as interesting, witty and cool as you all be missing out on a social life??????

...I really don't understand the reason for all this?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I'm being truthful today. A guy I work with is an oddball. Walked up behind me and rubbed my shoulders and asked how that feels. "Awkward." Then I made a face at him :lol


...seems to me like he's trying to get you to switch teams.
-Can't blame him for trying now, can we?! :lol :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....Why is it that for women: smoking is not only considerably more harmful, but also much more addictive??!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Guess it's time for me to quit being an inconsiderate *****.
She seems to have changed. But I can smell bs a mile away, so my guard stays up!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ....Why is it that for women: smoking is not only considerably more harmful, but also much more addictive??!!!


I've heard the same thing of alcohol, would be a nice research;-)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hmmmm what to have for lunch?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> hmmmm what to have for lunch?


mac n cheese? =D


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

It's definitely on my short list.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm I need lunch too


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Chef Boyardee lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha I don't have any though =(

*thinks*

Last TV dinner?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

That could work.

What kind is it?

Too bad about the chef btw.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah man, Chef is great.

I think it's some sort of tomatoey one lol. I know, that tells you a whole lot. Uber descriptive.

It also has noodles? lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tomato sauce and noodles sounds good to me.

Anyways I'm off to make my own! Look out for an update lol.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Update.

So I had Chef spaghetti and meatballs with toast and apple juice.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds good =p

I still haven't gotten anything lol. Busy dl'ing music!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm. My dad's 50 tomorrow...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ My dad turned 50 on Monday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My dad is 56 lol


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I needed that boost.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I swiiiiitechedddd to deeeecaffff.... eeee... yeh....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was not what I would call a desireable nap O__O


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I CAN FEEL NOTHING....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mm slept all day


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Damn can't someone bring food to me and leave it at my door? And do my work as well, it's all painful.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Why do I subject myself to such torture?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Damn you tesseracts...
I'll get you someday...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Unbelievable. They just keep on coming..


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been listening to the same song for the past 5 hours over and over... and it's still awesome!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm such an idiot.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Another perfect pizza.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why do people keep misunderstanding me?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I AM REALLY OLD~~~


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

kevinffcp said:


> I AM REALLY OLD~~~


Try again when you're 60. =P

22 is not old manggg. I'll be 20 in a few weeks. WOOT, 1 more year and I can legally get hammered (although I know many places who will sell to me regardless, muaha.)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

there a party going on outside and i'm inside the house... :rain then i sent my cousin to get me some food from outside. how sad.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Pass me the alcohol, why not try to get addicted - maybe I'll have an "accident"...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe ill drink myself to sleep


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

The difference between the right word and the nearly right word is the difference between lightning and lightning bug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

you spin me right round, baby, right round 
like a record, baby, right round round round
You spin me right round, baby, right round 
like a record, baby, right round round round


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like I'm stuck babysitting tonight :roll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just got the chills.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My dad's a bigger stoner than I am.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I just fixed my little cousins bike :boogie


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ctrl + Alt + Del


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The main ingredient of my new bronzer is FAILURE.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

416girl said:


> Ctrl + Alt + Del


Ctrl + Open Apple + Reset


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > Ctrl + Alt + Del
> ...


Prt Scrn + Insert + Alt + $ + #+ Number Lock


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ctrl + alt + throw comp out the window


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I like how "I'm just being honest" is an excuse for being a dick :yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHY U MAKIN SILLY *** FACES AT MY GIRL MAN??!?!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

mserychic said:


> I like how "I'm just being honest" is an excuse for being a dick :yes


 :ditto

Sometimes I wish certain threads could have stayed open just a weeee bit longer so I could get my word in! Damn fro slowed me down though, eh?? :lol

I considered posting my response in the Random Thoughts thread, but after typing it up and reading it over, I realized it might put this innocent thread at risk... :b


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

wow, ok those brownies came out dry and falling apart! :: Boos! ::


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

So you think people will accept me just because they believe in God? Deluded fool.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha, I just overheard my brother talking on the phone to someone about the girl he was dating a few months ago. The funny part is, I don't remember her. "This blonde chick I was seeing..... she looked exactly like Jenna Jameson. She was fiiine. She always complained about me going over to my friend's house all the time, but I was over at her house every day until, like, November." No you weren't.... you were sitting your *** here with me, you liar. 
Maybe he just keeps a _Real Doll_ in storage somewhere and that's who he's talking about.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

DIDI MAO!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wanna mother EFFIN DANCEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

It feels like I've been stabbed in the heart. Why does it have to be so painful?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Thunder?! :stu

and I don't mean the administrator.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Love IS a ****ing lie. Prove it to me if it isn't. PROVE IT!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol look at the one in the sand!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I broke my computer. That's just fan-****ing-tastic.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I want more joy in my life...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...joy, joy, joy...

...I can take pain -a heap of it, and then some!
-But I can't take a lack of joy.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

There are too many people in this world to love according to how they actually deserve.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

the pacific...it has no memory


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dear Sister, 

Please get out of the bathroom.

Love,

njodis


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yawn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

That wasn't the greatest.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> Dear Sister,
> 
> Please get out of the bathroom.
> 
> ...


LOL

seems like that's my letter to my dad every single day.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I ****ing hate myself.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Arghh my mum's just dropped me in a really sticky situation with my grandparents. She tells them I've stopped going to college which is half true, fine, but ****ing tell me what you tell them ffs. Now she's upset cause I'm mad at her.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Arghh my mum's just dropped me in a really sticky situation with my grandparents. She tells them I've stopped going to college which is half true, fine, but ****ing tell me what you tell them ffs. Now she's upset cause I'm mad at her.


I can't tell my mom anything without the entire family knowing the next day. She can't keep her mouth shut.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I can't tell my mom anything without the entire family knowing the next day. She can't keep her mouth shut.


Mine's the same with her parents unless you explicitly tell her not to. I don't want them knowing that I'm at home all day or they'll always be inviting me over (they're up the road). So she tells them that for a start but doesn't ****ing tell me so I've now dropped myself in it. I'M SO ANGRY. And to make it worse I don't even know what else they know as I have my doubts about my mum keeping secrets. jrwgn;rwgpijrepoijrehgr]-q3wor[po


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to sleep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I can't tell my mom anything without the entire family knowing the next day. She can't keep her mouth shut.
> ...


Yeah a couple years back my grandparents would invite me over during the summer. I knew my mom had told them I was a major loner or something. I'm sorry you're upset, anyway. I know the feeling!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Take a sad song and stab my heart. Deserving the most painful end.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm sorry you're upset, anyway. I know the feeling!


Thanks.  It's really nice to have someone who listens. I've calmed down now but it's a shame cause I was feeling good. :sigh


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

yeh, okay!!! if he misses me that much why am i not getting any txts , rly or phone calls... hm?? pssft. /=


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I burnt my bacon


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

That sucks! Burnt bacon is horrid!

I want to make a bacon sandwich...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept for 90 minutes this afternoon. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Just GTFO, you damn demons that reside inside me!

I need an exorcism...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Fine. I guess I just have to make the phone call myself.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd prefer to not live another day. I suppose I should just attempt to sleep and waste the rest of the weekend.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Why have I been getting so friggin tired at 7pm?? :stu


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

t-minus 15 and counting


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My plan isn't going to work out now, unfortunetly.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

refixed that date woot and were on for wednesday night


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Noca said:


> refixed that date woot and were on for wednesday night


A date date? Cool!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > refixed that date woot and were on for wednesday night
> ...


yes! :yes


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I FEEL TRULY HAPPY :mushy


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Hooray I have no friends :drunk


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

_Hmmm....did I remember to flush before I left? Guess I'll find out when I get back in 2 weeks......Oh please let me have flushed......Doesn't that banana get tired of dancing....... I'm sure tired of him attracting my eye....i do forget to flush a lot...._


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its 10pm. im probably the only person on SAS that goes to bed so early


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Well, don't i look like a heel - i was complaining about not getting any calls / txts and he ended up going to the hospital! ...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

why do i eat like this when i'm here? why did i just eat all that? whhhyyyyyyyyyy???


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My dad is listening to Pink Floyd - "Another Brick in the Wall" in the other room, and I'm listening to Korn version in my room. =P


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mmm cake


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This man would tend to disagree.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7261888.stm


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today was "wear jeans to work" day. yay :yay. how lucky am i? i get to wear something that i wear everyday. whats next? wear sneakers to work day?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

blah blah blah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!So bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

blahh Monday...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

njodis said:


> This man would tend to disagree.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7261888.stm


Ohhhh fairy cake, that's the word.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

someone needs to invent the sarcastic smiley


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I'd use this one for sarcasm: :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:roll


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I think I'd use this one for sarcasm: :b


yea ive done that too. i guess this is as close as they have it


njodis said:


> :roll


i use that as the 'whatever' smiley which i dont like using because i think that it makes me look like an *******


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> _It's called the american dream
> because you have to be asleep
> to believe it_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwww


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mmm doctors appt today, yay!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You know you've reached the absolute pinnacle of laziness when you're hungry, but too lazy to get something to eat.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

One of the best Weird Al songs out there. I swear it was made for my son. He's such a picky eater! ha ha ha

[youtube:3nts9vc4]Gkq7HLBe178[/youtube:3nts9vc4]


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My sister, my dog, then my addiction. There's nothing left.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

White and Nerdy is definitely the best though! he he

[youtube:3a3m83em]-xEzGIuY7kw&feature=related[/youtube:3a3m83em]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Amish Paradise kicks major *** too though! Love it! Its close to my heart too because I'm only about an hour and a half away from the Amish!

[youtube:3gn2tgqo]GsfVw9xxoNY[/youtube:3gn2tgqo]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I die, I hope I'm reincarnated as a human.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

public restroom etiquette:

when pooping, make sure to lock the door so i dont go inside mistakingly thinking its empty and getting a whiff of what youre doing in there.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

nubly said:


> someone needs to invent the sarcastic smiley


I usually use this one :yes though I'm not sure why I equate that with me being sarcastic


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Chocolate. None in the house. :fall


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's not too late, it's never too late.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm convinced that caffeine is the hardest drug that has ever existed.

The withdrawal effects are terrible. Bloody headaches!

Just one more can of coke. PLEASE. I NEED IT!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why did she have to wake me up?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know if I'm strong enough to beat SM. Maybe I can beat SA, but not both...

Not alone. Not at this pace.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to have to change it again... :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Something fishy is going on around here.
:um :no :mum :wtf :con :stu :no :sus


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Cookie hangovers are the worst, I'll never learn.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so lazy I'd rather finish eating the grody Healthy Choice tv dinner than go make something better


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I knew he wanted to stay here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hitchin up the buggy, churnin lots of butter
Raised a barn on monday, soon Ill raise anutter


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hitchin up the buggy, churnin lots of butter
> Raised a barn on monday, soon Ill raise anutter


How deep in Amish country do you live, Mrs. C lol

Don't worry...I'm a softee for country charm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run off a few calories. It might be raining outside, though .


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought this moment of truth show was going to be awesome. I mean sticking people on a lie detector and asking them very personal questions with their family sitting right there.. what could be better? But it's annoying as hell like every other tv show.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh my God, my Rambo shirt makes me feel so ****ing _rugged_. My rippling biceps and other tight, flexing muscles we men have are totally ripping out everywhere because I'm just so muscle-bound and sexy.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

This can't be happening......


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I will not sleep well for the rest of my life


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Lesbian Turkish oil wrestling to the tune of Smack My ***** Up. This is why I watch The L Word.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I recently heard about a TV show I should check out. It's called The L Word.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

It shouldn't end like this, this is not fair


----------



## david73 (Aug 23, 2006)

why is cabbage green?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

sorry :|


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i cant sleep


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Off class last. Off class last. Off class last. Just think about that!

I'm sitting by my friend in math today idc about the seating plan, there's all of 15 people in the class - no need for one. I need people to sit by so I can quit being antisocial!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Off class last. Off class last. Off class last. Just think about that!
> 
> I'm sitting by my friend in math today idc about the seating plan, there's all of 15 people in the class - no need for one. I need people to sit by so I can quit being antisocial!


High five for living your life!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My computer is dead. 

I killed her.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've just remembered I went to drama school for about a year when I was nine or ten. I have no idea how or why I did that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i get free drama at work :\


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I knocked on my head and found it to be hollow


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Something is just wrong........So Wrong.....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yay!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oooh oooh ooooh

double yay!



this is exciting!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

did you find a different variety of coconuts to hold?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That wasn't so bad, except for the nearly falling asleep part. Not so bad...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am going to go make some grilled cheese sandwiches. Yes, indeed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So my test results were anticlimactic. Making me wait months and still no official diagnosis. *****es.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> So my test results were anticlimactic. Making me wait months and still no official diagnosis. @#%$.


Maybe you don't fit any mode;-) that happened too me;-)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

stupid ****ing bad emotions! get the **** out of my head!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> stupid ****ing bad emotions! get the **** out of my head!!!!


 :squeeze


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to meet someone from sas.com in a while. :afr


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Next time I am sick, I am not going to work. If everyone else can call in and go home early, so can I!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't see GraceLikeRain in quite some time!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> did you find a different variety of coconuts to hold?


 :lol

How'd ya guess?!? :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i love wearing my new scrubs, makes me feel... professional!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Marie Calenders tv dinners aren't too shabby


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm insanely sane. Wish I was just insane. Or better yet, sane.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel really tired, what a day......


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I have to go sweep the steps


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Geez. You'd think I'd never done it before.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't decide.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

"Will I ever forget to remember?"


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hmm looks like the trip is still on. I would of canceled if I was him.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

ancient master said:


> i'm going to meet someone from sas.com in a while. :afr


Who? Who?! WHO! Good luck.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ate two lemons for lunch today. my teeth are still sensetive when brushing


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm a giant chode who wants to make maxiumum money for least effort possible. Please hire me without any kind of interview as I will be busy that day.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

bed bed bed bed bed bed bed bed time.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Mm, nobody should ever read my writing. It's so... drivel-ish, and so anxiety-provoking for me...

Mhm, I'm either too good for love or not good enough, one or the other.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The SAS chatroom hates me. Firefox always crashes! :wtf


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sas has a chatroom?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ancient master said:


> sas has a chatroom?


http://www.socialanxietyfriends.com/index.php

Chatroom's there.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Beauty dies in the fire.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The punk kids at PCC are dork posersss! =P

EXPLOITED SUCK!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's weird sharing with my family.. even if it is just in livejournal form


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

See that's why she's my best friend.. who else could also word associate interrupted to cow :lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

HANK HILL IS MY HERO!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Of course my brother leaves a can of jock itch spray on the back of the toilet. Thanks for providing me with information I didn't need. And he pitched a little ***** fit because I had the nerve to brush my teeth before going to bed, inconveniencing his 3 hour bath time for 10 minutes at the most... it's after 1 a.m. He's like a child. I have to get up at 8 for class, while he'll leisurely awaken past noon to scratch his crotch.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Highly frustrated wanna feel elated
Come Monday morn you feel checkmated
You can be uncool and become the rule 
Exceptions were made to drown


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I was tired.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Since when do I give a **** about wearing a pair of gray shaded jeans two days in a row (different pairs of course)?

My shirt matches them so I will wear!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Right...if I go outside like this now, my hair will freeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

That was a very interesting dream.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My dad is freakin awesome


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> Of course my brother leaves a can of jock itch spray on the back of the toilet. Thanks for providing me with information I didn't need. And he pitched a little ***** fit because I had the nerve to brush my teeth before going to bed, inconveniencing his 3 hour bath time for 10 minutes at the most... it's after 1 a.m. He's like a child. I have to get up at 8 for class, while he'll leisurely awaken past noon to scratch his crotch.


ahhh you know youd be lost without your brother


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My guts always feel disgusting in the morning.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

**** my sleeping pattern is so ****ed ; - ; if i try to stay up i know it'll just make me late for work.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So my dad trails snow all up the stairs in the garage leading into the house (big staircase, like 15 steps.) I see that there's snow all over it, and I don't want to walk through that crap with my socks, so I just walk up the stairs with my shoes on.

Then he goes all crazy saying, "why did you walk up here with your shoes on?! Now you got snow all over the stairs!!! Now I have to walk through it!!!"

Yeah, okay.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

we go through this all the time. youve been doing this for more years than i have. youve been in higher positions that i have. so why do i have to explain this things as if you were a child?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> That was a very interesting dream.


 :ditto


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nubly said:


> ahhh you know youd be lost without your brother


Yes, without the ever present stench cloud of his sinus breath and general halitosis looming above the city to guide me home, I suppose I would be lost.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No naps today. Zero. Zilch.

That coffee made me really hyper.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

heres how exciting and interesting my life is. im going to make every effort not to wake up early this weekend. big big plans :banana


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

Must go to the gym tonight, must go to the gym tonight. It's friggin' cold out there, I don't wanna!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my safe place...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My boss is gone until tomorrow afternoon. That means I'm in charge!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its so hot today.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, my Philosophy professor is so nice.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So that's why my boss wanted to go home early. Just called me up slurring his words :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mserychic said:


> So that's why my boss wanted to go home early. Just called me up slurring his words :lol


lol you have an awesome boss


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Tell me why I'm bothering to live anymore when I could be resting in peace? March on, march on with your larynx ripped out and your lips stapled shut, no one can ever have feelings for you!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

soundlessenigma said:


> Tell me why I'm bothering to live anymore when I could be resting in peace? March on, march on with your larynx ripped out and your lips stapled shut, no one can ever have feelings for you!


 :hug

I long to be with her


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

decisions decisions decisions


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish i wasnt here


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That jar is unreachable.. untouchable..


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have heartburn.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I need a good movie to watch... that I haven't already seen. It's a pretty impossible feat, since I have no life and spend entirely too much of my time watching movies.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I got more works to do


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I get pissed when the haters try to cockblock!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

carry said:


> I have heartburn.


Ranitidine is great for heartburn and Nexium for chronic heartburn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't want to go to bed and mess up my hair :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to day is going to be a long night...


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Crappy Hank Hill impression* "That boy just ain't right... BAHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why you shouldn't sky dive nekkid

Decided to edit myself :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What the hell? hahahah


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

LMAO! Although, I don't think that's gonna go over too well with the mods...

and you KNOW something is wrong when I'm telling you you did something bad! =O

Haha.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Today I fell and felt better, just knowing this matters... I just feel stronger and sharper!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

holly $#!+ !!!!! what did i get myself into?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am now officially devoid of a normal sleeping schedule.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

njodis said:


> I am now officially devoid of a normal sleeping schedule.


 :ditto


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

So sick of being here.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Amelia said:


> So sick of being here.


 :ditto


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream last night that I dyed my hair blonde and everyone basically wanted my vagina. That was a good dream.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wish i could remember my dreams


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

************ mc ****salot


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why am I always so tired?!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ I hear ya there, sista. ^^




my other random thought:

Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up,
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.


Fish don't fry in the kitchen;
Beans don't burn on the grill.
Took a whole lotta tryin',
Just to get up that hill.
Now we're up in the big leagues,
Gettin' our turn at bat.
As long as we live, it's you and me baby,
There ain't nothin wrong with that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh oh. its been leaked out that one of our coworkers has hepC. and the names of two managers are being thrown around as the people who've let it out.

*makes popcorn for the inevitable drama that'll follow*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :lol :lol :lol at Nubly and Njodis. :lol :lol :lol :lol


I'm going to have that song in my head now for the rest of the day. :yes oke


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh noes they canceled South Of Nowhere! *****es!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

whose the wiseguy who told martin lawerence is funny?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

way to **** things up genius


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd rather not have to reveal any more of the pathetic **** that's supposed to be my writing. Here's Brett for the ****-up, let's see if he can somehow find a way to be any more of a total screw-up, oh and it's good, man Bob I just don't know how this guy always manages to find a way. Gawd I just want my sleep so I no longer have to be a total stranger in this world.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

soundlessenigma said:


> I'd rather not have to reveal any more of the pathetic **** that's supposed to be my writing. Here's Brett for the ****-up, let's see if he can somehow find a way to be any more of a total screw-up, oh and it's good, man Bob I just don't know how this guy always manages to find a way. Gawd I just want my sleep so I no longer have to be a total stranger in this world.


Sorry to interrupt your self-deprecating rant, but did you live in New Jersey at some point?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

^not yet, but hell, this's hell


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why does healthy food have to taste so grody?!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Why can't I be normal? It feels like I'm not even human and was born into a world where I don't belong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You learn something new every day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

by the end of december it is then.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Un-****ing-believable.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Your kitty's laser eyes just hit the left hemisphere of my brain


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

way too much time on the computer


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

1998-2001: conventional autumn 
2002-2004: winter
2005-present: deep autumn

I want to go back to that day with the crisp orange and smoky breeze and do it all over


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Lack of sleep is bad for me. Makes my mood shoot high real fast gah!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Noca said:


> by the end of december it is then.


Noooooooooooooooooo...
well, I set that deadline a few times before and... failed :fall

I feel strangely calm. Creative writing truly is therapeutic if you can really get into it, screening out all the other distractions... so rare for me. Too bad I have so much homework I can't ever do it.

I want food


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

AWWWWWWW! 

_"Partly Hungry Skies"_


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Big Red chewing gum is ****ing foul. Oh that **** is nasty!!! What a pitiful waste of $1.55.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

this head band cuts off the circulation in a small area behind my ear and it feels real funny when it goes numb.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Something needs to be done.

But what?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

could things get any worse? Actually, they could. What a great life this is. Can't wait to crawl into a black hole and vanish.

Damn, I think she's going to get mad at me now because I keep beating her at scrabble. People keep getting pissed at me for everything!!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

these "binaural beats" are soothing i listening to"Sleeping_Angel". its suppose to put you in a sleeping state of mind (or something like that). i'm going to try "out of body" next.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

For once I am actually at a loss for words.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My dad's upstairs and I just sent him an e-card instead of telling him happy birthday. Way to be, Libby.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

for someone who has more experience than me she sure asks a lot of questions that she should have known by now. maybe it was a bad idea to have her help me if im going to constantly be at her desk telling her what to do


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

lets use some common sense. if it didnt work the first time and you try it the exact same way five more times do you think its going to work?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't touch me! I have RABIES.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The ball is rolling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What a slack morning


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

3.25 hours left to go...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my latest creation:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

416girl said:


> 3.25 hours left to go...


*sigh* i dont leave work til 8ish. another 14ish hour day for me


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I like rain.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I also like tomatoes and whipped cream.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

I ought to stop drinking coffee and go to the gym.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There's no work out like hoisting 40 tires up over yr head. Think I tweeked a muscle in my shoulder oww.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Screwed up another test. There's got to be _something_ I can do right... or not.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

this milkshake is gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Babygirly said:


> this milkshake is gooooooooooooooooood


Share!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think my joints are wearing away =(


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Guess what time it is? Can ya guess? Huh? Huh?

CEREAL FOR DINNER TIME!!!!1111111


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

monkeys!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody's workin' for the weekend! :lol


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Beer does help you lose weight!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Everybody's workin' for the weekend! :lol


LOL!

Loverboy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

damn binaural beats.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

26 pills of Tylenol on the wall...probably not enough.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I need to be packing not sitting here!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Someone please entertain me. I'm dyin' out here.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

..........................


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

..............................


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Tasha said:


> I wish to die, had to hold back tears on the subway ride home tonight...


 :hug


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If I could take my life by my hand I would, if I could hide all my shame I would...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Christ, I think too much.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I suppose I should probably retreat under the safety of my comforter before the sun starts to peek through the blinds in a few hours. That ****'s hard on the skin.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

.................................


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I actually slept during the night for once!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Donald Faison is so yummy.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

think i'm gonna let my hair grow long again


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm terrified but I want to do it again


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

today will be a fun day because im going to meet people from SAS/SAF and be going on rides at Six Flags.

W00tNess!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally, I slept in!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh good.

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Today is gonig to be a long *** day. Lots of sitting around and waiting.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

njodis said:


>


 :lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I dug out my old computer games....I want to play Oregon Trail but my computer doesn't have a floppy disk drive! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bored bored bored bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Almost time to go. Whoa I'm starting to feel sickly. Stupid anxiety!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's hard to live day by day when you've been living in a dark tunnel for 10 years.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

It was my life at one time


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where the **** are you Andy?! We needed to leave a half hour ago! If we don't get on the next Bart we'll never make the flight :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That is probably going to cause a sore back tomorrow. And I just got over my muscle tenseness this week. Damnit.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why do people wonder why the hell I'm the way I am when every time I make one misunderstanding, one error, I get treated like ****ing ****? I don't get it, do I have a big sign on my back that says degrade me no matter what I'm doing or who else is making a bigger mess? Is it any ****ing wonder that I consider myself a total screwup?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel really crappy and tired and meh and whatnot.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to have to get a part-time evening jobby job this summer.

Hmmm...where do I want to work?????????? I have no idea. :stu


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

doo, doo, doo, doooo


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Time for another alcohol and drug binge.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

popsicle!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

suckin' too hard on your lollipop.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Why am I so tired? It's not like I did anything today..


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't use your gender to drive a stake right through my soul
I live to function on my own is all I know


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

They will never understand


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Edit: false alarm


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, tonight was unexpected.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

trent reznor writes really lame lyrics.. he should start rapping.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

how _dare_ he call me 20 minutes late! :mum I think I might break up with him for this.

The real question is, though, should I tell him the truth about my sexuality?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

they'll never invite me out ever again....


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Booga booga booga!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So, I'm tired and have absolutely nothing to do, yet I'm still awake. I think I like the feeling of being out of it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I need to be more open.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

there's the call...go do your thing...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy b-day bro.
I'm still jealous that you're living with your friend and are financially stable.
Have fun partying tonight or whatever normal people do on birthdays.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Naps are the best!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I detest country music.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

food is good


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I like pickled bananas and marmite on toast.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need a gun so I can blow a ****ing hole through my head.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

our meet up at six flags yesterday was a blast.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel depressed. I don't know what to do with my life right now.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

On and on it goes, another day, another day, always another day. There should be a way to say "no tomorrow".


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I need a gun so I can blow a ****ing hole through my head.


Sorry to hear it... :hug


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Being a loner sucks.....


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Who calls us Thelemites will do no wrong, if he look but close into the word. For there are therein Three Grades, the Hermit, and the Lover, and the man of Earth. Do what thou wilt shall be the whole of the Law. The word of Sin is Restriction. O man! refuse not thy wife, if she will! O lover, if thou wilt, depart! There is no bond that can unite the divided but love: all else is a curse. Accursed! Accursed be it to the aeons! Hell._


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

If this all works out, its gonna be ****in awesome. :yes 

Hell yeah.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont want to see this freaking guy tomorrow.. it's gonna be awkward.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> If this all works out, its gonna be ****in awesome. :yes
> 
> Hell yeah.


 :ditto :yes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I need to work out more...


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Ah ****.
Why won't this headache go away?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

All I've eaten since Friday are throat lozenges. I'm on my way to that Karen Carpenter physique I've always dreamed of.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Trying to put back the pieces on top of the doldrums. Must focus energy on... something.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wanna ROCK!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

and roll.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why the @#$% don't customers believe me when i say we don't have an item. i know what we have and don't have. why do i have to go to the stock room and check for something we don't have?

and why did they put me on register today. my SA was really bad today.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh the days of retail. I don't envy you.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

FreeSoul said:


> I feel depressed. I don't know what to do with my life right now.


Play a game of hopscotch.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My sleeping pattern is a mess.

I think God has SA. Maybe that's why He hasn't shown Himself to us?

(captialization done so I don't offend religious people)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mmmmmmm, mmmmmmm

Oh and I'm a dedicated member now it seems!

Congrats Jason!

No prob, no prob.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Kelly taught me a trade! Shhh, I did not tell her the rest of the part, where we had to work as housekeepers when things were quiet, then we were medical personal during the cival war, in the same hotel. 

Becky, can't do a back stroke.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

damn it


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

son of a *****


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

uurgh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

nooooo more walking =(


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am soooo ****ed


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its payday week :banana i think i have 8 hours of OT


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

what the ****- 55 degrees in Ohio today? on a monday in february?? and of course, i have to work in the middle of the day. way to ruin it all!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wanna be sedated.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

maggiemae84 said:


> what the ****- 55 degrees in Ohio today? on a monday in february?? and of course, i have to work in the middle of the day. way to ruin it all!


It's March darlin.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If I look half as bad as I feel, I truly weep for humanity.

And I also had the totally amazing idea to strip color out of my hair. I wasn't aware that it would be a ****ing 10 step program and that I'd get stuck on step 2. So, right now, I have four shades of stupidity: A bright, blondish orange where it lightened my natural color, brown on the bottom, burgundy on top, and black (with, of course, an inch of orange roots showing) in the front where I ran out of mix and basically just said "to hell with it." I had to clip it all back in a half-assed bun and its windy out, so my hair is sticking out all over the place like I just finished a coke binge bent over in a bathroom stall. God, I look like Tim Burton.

And and and, now I get word that my professor is no longer accepting e-mailed assignments, which has been perfectly acceptable for months. He expects us to hand deliver them to him. Would he like for it displayed on a pillow of crushed velvet? Should I lay a complimentary mint atop? Am I a concierge service now? Maybe I'll write my assignments with a quill and my own blood. It's inconvenient my ***. Hit print and be happy about it, it's not like I'm... I don't know... asking you to drive 30 minutes out of your way and walk to my house just to hand me a printed copy. _That_ would be inconvenient.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

God?, 

Please God let this work out. I love you. Thank you for everything. See you later.

Love,

Lori 

xoxoxoxox


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

we just received terrible news at work. female coworkers cant show their cleavage anymore


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahh, relaxation.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't find my nail clippers!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Somewhat of a depressing day.... And there's too many thoughts going through my head...:rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

...still ****ed...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Home! ****ing amazing 2 days! I have to go make the longest bloggie ever now :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

calling off from work was the best thing i did today. the past 2 days were $#!+. most of saturday was pretty good but sunday was hell. i needed a day for myself to recover.

i feel really good today!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

brb


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

pizza time!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh I hurt. Need sleep but I can't sleep. ahhh!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Noca said:


> pizza time!


I just ate pizza...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > pizza time!
> ...


oh crap! i'm thinking about eating pizza!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

When I turn 18 and graduate IT'S ONNNNN.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

**** this and that and stuff


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why do I have to go obsessive over things instead of just liking things? So not healthy :no


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> maggiemae84 said:
> 
> 
> > what the ****- 55 degrees in Ohio today? on a monday in february?? and of course, i have to work in the middle of the day. way to ruin it all!
> ...


:lol haha... FAIL.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, this is not good. I've completely screwed my hair. I have no idea how to fix it and I've only made it worse tonight. Sheer necessity forces me to go out in public looking like this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Who the hell took my headphones?

edit: apparently it was the gremlin that throws my **** on the floor beside my desk.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> When I turn 18 and graduate IT'S ONNNNN.


Being 18 is over-rated...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

that was one hell of a way to waste ten minutes and a cup of OJ


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Apparently going to sleep early doesn't help fix your sleep schedule if you sleep for 12 hours while doing so.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

chocolate cream oreos yum yum


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

this coffee is seriously the worst **** I've ever tasted


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"You cannot add yourself to the foes list."


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i used to remember all the dance moves from the music video "Thriller" of Michael Jackson.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

how did I screw that exam up?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know what's going on anymore. New Mexico? Turkey? WTF?


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

The new shopping center opens today. It's within a 1/2 mile of the office sooo I'm going shopping for lunch!
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

VH1 CLASSICS RULES!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

...don't wanna go to schooooooooool ::whimpers::


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I LIEK COFEE


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No school! Sleep! Thank you ice.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> No school! Sleep! Thank you ice.


Does it ever stop snowing there?! Last time we had snow was 8th Feb 2007!



I had the day off school that day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha oh it stops snowing alright but we got ice pellets or something and the roads are bad.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what would it be like if Tor didn't suffer from asthma?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh noes oh noes almost time to leave for that class for work. My dad's going to be there. This is not going to end well.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That didn't sound right.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

RIM(maker of blackberry) doesnt support windows Vista, its only been out for over a year. What a stupid ****ing company.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Good news.. I'm now know more about tire pressure monitoring systems than I ever thought possible.

Bad news.. my dad wants to take me out to lunch Saturday. Also introduced me to his new gf.. who just happens to be one of the chics he cheated on my mum with :fall


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

why bother?

Must stop checking email!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

YESSS! I'm getting more ink on Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

open your eyes


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

*cringe*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im so immature. the last name 'kickbush' gave me a chuckle


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy ****, that was a scary dream.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

i'm so tired of seeing these people, I want the braces off now!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You know your dryer is on its deathbed when you have to put your clothes through it twice-- on the highest setting-- in order for it to dry them completely.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

njodis said:


> You know your dryer is on its deathbed when you have to put your clothes through it twice-- on the highest setting-- in order for it to dry them completely.


haha my washer keeps coughing up bits of bathroom mat because some idiot decided to throw it in with a load...and now it's in the trashcan


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blahhhhhhhh I'm tired or something.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > You know your dryer is on its deathbed when you have to put your clothes through it twice-- on the highest setting-- in order for it to dry them completely.
> ...


My washer likes the shimmy itself across the basement floor if there are more clothes in one side than the other. Also leaks sometimes. But my dryer is okay. For now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Here I am! Rock you like a hurricane! 

This is the second time I'm hearing this song today.


I'm so sick of being tired all of the time! ****!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > njodis said:
> ...


nice...I pay my washer $1.75 a load not to do that...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

you ****ing pieces of ****. this is your ****ing software that you ****ers wrote. i shouldnt be ****ing telling you ****ers how to do ****ing things the right ****ing way. use your ****ing nogging to think of what the **** will happen in the ****ing future not just the ****ing now. you **** ups


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes it feels really ****in good to curse like that, doesn't it? I love saying ****, it just feels good. 


I don't say the bad words around the kids though, of course. That would be really naughty of me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Sometimes it feels really ****in good to curse like that, doesn't it?


**** yea :b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Every time I ****ing open up to my parents briefly I end up regretting it. Then I tell myself never again. This time it's going down in writing! :x


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

nubly said:


> im so immature. the last name 'kickbush' gave me a chuckle


We had a customer in last week with the last name Scargle and I couldn't stop giggling :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't you love it when you can relate completely to a set of lyrics? I do.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

uke uke uke uke uke <- puke party


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

You people with loved ones and support systems are so ****ing lucky. Don't ever take it for granted.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm happy I'm a vegetarian (lacto-ovo).


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Same **** day after day. 

I want out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tomorrow may be a test of my anxiety.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

tomorrow i better stop eating.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

boobs


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

squishies


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

that was a short break lol.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

muskyyy


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> boobs


 :lol


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thats a big sig. lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ancient master said:


> thats a big sig. lol


LOL..I've seen bigger, I was on a bb and this one dude had one that covered the whole screen. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Is there any task more daunting than flossing after applying lotion?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Another very productive night of sitting on my *** in front of the comp


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hot water is the world's biggest lie!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I just had the best idea ever for the next set of drum sticks for Kelly!!!! I hope my grandpa has the right tools to pull this off.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> [quote="ancient master":wkimcr01]thats a big sig. lol


LOL..I've seen bigger, I was on a bb and this one dude had one that covered the whole screen. :lol[/quote:wkimcr01]

what the hell :lol :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to delete my myspace.com account.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a loser, baby, so why don't you kill meeee?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why did I give my dad my cell number?! Called me twice today now :rain


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I hate social anxiety.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Noo, I have to make a phone call. I hate arranging appointments.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

falling never felt so good


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn. Bags under my eyes could have scared away the devil himself this morning.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Damn. Bags under my eyes could have scared away the devil himself this morning.


 :lol

I know what thats like. :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hockey today!!

wooooooo :boogie


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Is it too much to ask for to just know a girl that I can talk to, that I can care about, and that cares about me? That shares and unsterstand my struggles? Somebody to hug, and kiss... Somebody that makes me all warm and fuzzy inside when I see her. Someone who one day I might call my girlfriend? Someone who has a big heart, a sweet smile and owns a [email protected]$$ business jet? Why can't I find someone out there for me?

Where is she?
in Paris?
London?
L.A.?
Chicago?
Tokyo?
Baghdad?
New York?
Moscow?
Memphis?
Cape Town?
Dallas?
Amsterdam?
Boston?
Berlin?
San Francisco?

Also, remember, if you're going to San Francisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your hair.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze Polar.






I just realized its Friday. :troll 



Hooray for Friday!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its payday friday


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for waking me up at 6:28 a.m., Mr. Cardinal. Appreciate it.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

you cant beat love,love will always win!hate will never suceed..love comes from God


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

416girl said:


> Thanks for waking me up at 6:28 a.m., Mr. Cardinal. Appreciate it.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

To get drunk tonight or not?

hmmmm


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

The snow storm here in southern ohio has closed the factory I work at. I have a three day weekend now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a 9-day weekend =p


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

So bored... :sigh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just received a completely random check for $200, but forgot to go to the bank. So, I have free money and my lazy *** couldn't even be bothered to cash it in.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why am I dizzy? Lack of Celexa? I was on the smallest ****in dose!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So apparently my dad is going to call me every morning and night to say good morning and good night. Would be kind of sweet if I didn't know his pattern of being really nice before finding some new way to **** me over.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My tattoo artist bailed. I'm sad. =(


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What an awkward conversation. :eek


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> I just received a completely random check for $200, but forgot to go to the bank. So, I have free money and my lazy *** couldn't even be bothered to cash it in.


before you deposit it ask the teller to make sure its legit


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nubly said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I just received a completely random check for $200, but forgot to go to the bank. So, I have free money and my lazy *** couldn't even be bothered to cash it in.
> ...


It's from my college, so it's real. I wouldn't attempt to cash a check that I stumbled upon online that boasts, "Free money!" and is signed by _H.G. Dollarsign_ or something. I simply have no idea where it came from; I suppose they overcharged me.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

WTB a life pst.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Why am I dizzy? Lack of Celexa? I was on the smallest @#%$ dose!


weird, I've been dizzy too the last few days, and i have no idea why.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Time for bed. Good night.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I want someone to miss me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i got my review from work today. 

it said that i'm "good with people" and "and i get along with my fellow employees" and some other BS. 

WTF? :lol :lol 

i hate the people i work with, i'm always calling out or giving my hours to someone else, and i'm always hiding in the stock room. :lol :lol 

and they gave me a raise! :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ancient master said:


> and they gave me a raise!


Way to go! :boogie

Saw Sugar & Gold tonight! Fake fought Fatima for her setlist after and she hugged me! :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Steamed veggies are good


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

im a negative creep im a negative creep i dont connectt i dont connect i dont feel i dont feel oh **** it


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ancient master said:


> i got my review from work today.
> 
> it said that i'm "good with people" and "and i get along with my fellow employees" and some other BS.
> 
> ...


LOL niceeee


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I now have a plan, and I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have sneezed 5 times in a row.

edit: 6


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Drella said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > Drella said:
> ...


It might be because you have a high GPA. I once got a letter from my school saying I was receiving a check because they had leftover money.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

416girl said:


> I want someone to miss me.


 :ditto


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fiera said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > I want someone to miss me.
> ...


 :ditto :ditto


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Fiera said:


> It might be because you have a high GPA. I once got a letter from my school saying I was receiving a check because they had leftover money.


Really? I've never received any payment incentive for my grades, but I'll gladly take the excess money out of their hands.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's still snowing.
I wanted one snowstorm before spring, and I am getting 10 to 15 inches! :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Showers make everything better.
Well, some things.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

That was an interesting drive. :shock


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

grr. :rain :x


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

After zero physical contact from another person in a year.. unless you count someone accidentally bumping into me.. I've had 7 people hug me this week. I could get used to this :yes


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Drella said:


> Fiera said:
> 
> 
> > It might be because you have a high GPA. I once got a letter from my school saying I was receiving a check because they had leftover money.
> ...


What state do you live in?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That sounded dirty. I apologize.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1gmy8l4l]rZBA0SKmQy8[/youtube:1gmy8l4l]

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG :lol :lol :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Scissor me timbers!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Showers make everything better.
> Well, some things.


they sure do...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i might be blocking out some memories! :afr :afr :afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:no :yes :no :yes :no :yes


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

sunday funday


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I get more validation, understanding and support from sitting in the middle of nature -looking at trees and birds and the sky- than I get from any other human being. ....in fact, I kind of wonder what the hell is wrong with people that they don't seem to notice anywhere near well enough just how worthwhile I am. ...so I'll try my luck with nature instead. She understands.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am sooo out of it...wtf happened


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Damn it. Don't tell me it's back.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel like I'm about to puke. :afr


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't do it! It'll cause a chain reaction!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did I miss something?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

great set my alarm for 12am instead of 12pm so way overslept!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

one of these mornings, youll be there alone, you will look for me, and ill be gone...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## taglog7 (Dec 26, 2007)

There is no way to win a argument against a title girl.
You either lose or win look like an jerk then lose


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

10:10, make a wish!

Wait that's 11:11 nevermind.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just bought super smash bros. brawl!!!!!...dam, i forgot to buy batteries for my control :rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

So tired.

&

Cupcakes are good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> So tired.
> 
> &
> 
> Cupcakes are good.


That was 2 thoughts!
banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah I'm wild like that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

thank you ritalin for saving my life yet again


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

99 bottles of beer on the wall...


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Aziona


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_You've got an extra special heart
A perfect light that shines through
And it seems the hardest part
Is shining back at you_


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my heart is going to explode


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just spent the past half hour crawling beneath an outdoor staircase, and crouched in the middle of a bush. This was just for fun. I enjoy getting scratched by shrubbery and gawked at by people as though I've stopped taking much needed antipsychotic medication. I dropped my ****ing keys below the staircase.... or so I thought. Turns out, they were openly sitting on one of the stairs the entire time. I am the dumbest woman alive.


The knees of my pants are brown and I was almost molested by a huge centipede that kept looking at me funny.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why does she have to be such a *****. I could see if she had a reason to, but she doesn't.

:con :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nap time... :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What the hell was I worried about?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope I don't have cancer.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Why does she have to be such a @#%$. I could see if she had a reason to, but she doesn't.
> 
> :con :rain


 :hug

posting from an iPhone is a pita


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

went to the grand canyon and left in an hour ..... Don't ask! 

Hint: plan well :LOL


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

smiles said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Why does she have to be such a @#%$. I could see if she had a reason to, but she doesn't.
> ...


thanks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( need to do laundry soon, but how do i avoid seeing my mom's boyfriend ) O o . *sigh*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Working 6 days a week is starting to wear on me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Working 6 days a week is starting to wear on me


i bet it does. working 3 days wears me down. i was suppose to work today but i called out. i hope they don't fire me. i just got my raise.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't know if I'm looking forward to going away this weekend or not. I know it'll be good though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


>


haha a rodent with all the creature comforts

wayyyy to blow it...againnn


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

This is odd. Usually the development + recapitulation part isn't repeated.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dex is lacking


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The only good part about being covered head to toe in oil is you get to make all kinds of lube jokes :lol I need a few showers.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

smiles said:


> went to the grand canyon and left in an hour ..... Don't ask!
> 
> Hint: plan well :LOL


I traveled nearly 2000 miles and spent only three hours there.

Anyway, my random thought is that life is extremely boring right now.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Tomorrow. For sure.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

headache..no..why?!

-insert more complaining here-


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

1 more day at double the dose then dex can rot on my shelf


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah~~~


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm finding so much stuff to sell woo!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I am slowly breaking down....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

it could be worse. it could be worse. it could be worse. it could be worse.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well shoot the L Word is ending next season. South Of Nowhere is ending this season. Why are all the gay shows ending?! Not Fair!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I'm finding so much stuff to sell woo!


same here.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it's time for a 2:30 AM snack.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Peanut butter on toast makes a good 2:39 AM snack.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn nocturnal friends came over and messed up my sleep schedule again. I've been up for 27 hours straight now. :fall


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I just saw my cat lying dead on the side of the motorway. :cry


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Polar said:


> Damn nocturnal friends came over and messed up my sleep schedule again. I've been up for 27 hours straight now. :fall


niceee...I've done that before


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> In my next life I want to reincarnate as a groupie -so that I can have sex with really hot guys in bands!!!!!!!! ...as opposed to the frigid cow that I am in this life time!!! (how boring!!!!)
> -Otherwise I want to reincarnate as a really hot guy in a band so that I can have sex with heaps of groupies!


Me too! :yes

I hope that wasn't your cat, Toscy. :hug


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> In my next life I want to reincarnate as a groupie -so that I can have sex with really hot guys in bands!!!!!!!! ...as opposed to the frigid cow that I am in this life time!!! (how boring!!!!)
> -Otherwise I want to reincarnate as a really hot guy in a band so that I can have sex with heaps of groupies!


in my next life i want to be reincarnated as a dog so i can just sleep, eat and get excited about exercise


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds like a good time to me, Elisa. :yes 

Have you heard about the book that a big time groupie wrote about all of her experiences? Pamela Des Barres wrote "I'm with the Band." I bet that makes for an interesting read :yes I'm particularly jealous that she was with Jim Morrison.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

you kidding? id have a little camcorder so i can record it and sell it to the tabloids. then i couldnt have to settle for puppy chow dinners everyday


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL at Nubly.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hungry hungry hippos.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Am I dreaming?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This dude that came into Blockbuster today is totally convinced that he's a _big deal_. He was loudly conversing with an acquaintance next to the register, making sure that everyone in the store (which was basically him, me, the guy he was talking to, and the elderly cashier) heard about his on-going acting/modeling career. "Yeah, I did a show a few nights ago. It was, you know, you know, it was... there were a lot of _industry people_ there... a director, the guy from Calvin Klein.." (Was it, dare I say.... _Calvin Klein_?! Yeah, right. It was probably some guy who folded pants at the Calvin Klein store.) He goes on, "Yeah, I was an escort for the Luther Vandross concert." 
Seriously, I thought Luther Vandross was dead. Didn't he die three years ago or something? So I had to hide my debilitating urge to burst into laughter because I pictured this cocky model (doing the blue steel face, naturally) escorting the presumably dead Luther Vandross around some dilapidated buidling. The dude was hot, but not outstanding. Sure, I pictured him naked as soon as he walked through the door, but I do that with everyone.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> Sure, I pictured him naked as soon as he walks through the door, but I do that with everyone.


what would you picture if the guy came in with a pot belly pig in his hands?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I hope that wasn't your cat, Toscy. :hug


Thanks, but unfortunately it was.  I'm dealing with it quite well, we managed to get him and bury him this afternoon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. ((((Hugs))))




my other random thought is:

I feel like a big pile of dog doo doo.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Toscy said:


> Thanks, but unfortunately it was.  I'm dealing with it quite well, we managed to get him and bury him this afternoon.


So sorry :hug :hug :hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Toscy said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that wasn't your cat, Toscy. :hug
> ...


 :hug


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nubly said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, I pictured him naked as soon as he walks through the door, but I do that with everyone.
> ...


You mean _Naked Man Holding Pigs_? One of my favorite Rembrandt portraits.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just deleted my myspace...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I deleted my SAF account cause it was just attracting losers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Noca said:


> I deleted my SAF account cause it was just attracting losers.


i think that one is next.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I can't believe it was under my bed this whole time.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This chair is not particularly comfortable..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Were are not related we are not related we are not related.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Were are not related we are not related we are not related.


lol, your dad?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Were are not related we are not related we are not related.
> ...


Mostly yeah. I swear I'm adopted. I have zero in common with these people.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

If I flew to Europe would that make me 22? Then if I came back right away would I be 21 again?

hmmmmmm :con


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mac and cheese yay!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

some people it seems just fall off the face of the earth.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i had a bad Headache all day!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ancient master said:


> i had a bad Headache all day!!!


take 2 tylenol ultras and 2 advil liquid gels, then your headache will surely disappear.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Noca said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> > i had a bad Headache all day!!!
> ...


thats what i'm going to do after my workout.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my little nephew likes my john lennon t-shirt because he looks like harry potter. but i don't see it. :con


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ancient master said:


> my little nephew likes my john lennon t-shirt because he looks like harry potter. but i don't see it. :con


its the glasses.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

so.. bored..


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Why am I still up?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Thank god this site doesn't say Social Anxiety in flashing fluorescent colors... especially in this thread. So, hopefully my mom didn't truly comprehend what she was looking at yesterday when she saw this page.

In other news, I like lizards!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

huh. i guess i wont be seeing Romeo + Juliet (1996) tonight. :rain


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Does it start with 011 or 01? :con


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

depressed diprassed duprossed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Everything is peaceful when the rest of the world is asleep.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

alone together


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i can not wait until march 14 - 16, 2008
because i will be going to Wizard World ! ! ! !


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is anyone there?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

workinprogress87 said:


> is anyone there?


define there? :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My mom needs a cell phone so I can call her and tell her to bring me back some food :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

torlin said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > is anyone there?
> ...


there is neither here nor over there. its there


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

There = At or in that place.


But what place?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Coffee! I knew something was missing from my morn- er...afternoon.

Hazelnut Vanilla, here I come.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sooo tired :yawn 

&

It's my birthday :yay 

Oops that's 2 thoughts again. Would this be a 3rd? :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUU!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> Sooo tired :yawn
> 
> &
> 
> ...


Yes, BANNED. This is also my 3rd random though of the day I think. Whoops!

Happy B-Day! :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel weird right now. In a good way, sort of.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Weirdly enough, I'm feeling pretty good right now. :stu


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why was I brought to this life? I wish she had had an abortion.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I need a break.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i am bored as ****.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know if I wanted this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

check yo' self before you wreck yo' self


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

FALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

batman can said:


> Sooo tired :yawn
> 
> &
> 
> ...


 :banana :hb :banana 
Happy Birthday Batman!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

someone found out that i go to this site! [email protected]#$!. i went to take a shower and when i came back this site was on!! and i haven't been on it all day! and i don't know who it was. i know it was one of my brothers! [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ancient master said:


> [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> someone found out that i go to this site! [email protected]#$!. i went to take a shower and when i came back this site was on!! and i haven't been on it all day! and i don't know who it was. i know it was one of my brothers! [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


[email protected]#$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ancient master said:


> [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> someone found out that i go to this site! [email protected]#$!. i went to take a shower and when i came back this site was on!! and i haven't been on it all day! and i don't know who it was. i know it was one of my brothers! [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ [email protected]#$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


[email protected]#$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sweet ****ing Jesus. Von Iva have a new video. Wow :fall :fall :fall

http://www.voniva.com/LALA_March12_high_letterbox.mov


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9WlbQPmXg ... re=related

opcorn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****, I overslept and missed the bus


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

bear


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I held a door open for some ****ing ***** at university earlier today, and not only did the **** not thank me, she actually stormed through in a huff like I had made some inappropriate gesture. This made me think for the first time that living in a radical Islamic state wouldn't be all that bad. At least then I could have given her a karate chop right in the head, the people's elbow, or maybe just a good old fashioned punch in the face instead of muttering 'my ****ing pleasure' as she walked away.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Dizzy, dizzy, dizzy....

Tired, tired, tired


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why can't I just win something


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sick of SSRI's. I think soon I'll be done with them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I definitely thought it was gonna be like 8 when I woke up.
It was more like 12:15 pm.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Getting sick and tired.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

pathetic,boring,cowardly man,what have you become?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

why must high maintenance females exist


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

is it really that difficult to flush after you poop?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, ****ed that up nicely.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want a BADGER!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I should be anxious about that. But I'm not.

I don't get it. :con

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am losing track of time...


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

If you can't keep up, you're left behind. It's that way with everything. :rain


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That's probably the latest phone call I've ever gotten.

*_sips _water*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

well, another person that hates me. why do i even try?...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i'll go to sleep early tonight (12:00am).


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I miss my friends..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BluOrchid said:


> I miss my friends..


same here :hug .

damn SA!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

y'all ready for this?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I can't wait for tomorrow, I'm getting more added to my sleeve-in-progress. =D


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ooh crap! i'm still awake! its 2:22 am. 

i don't think i'm going to wizard world... :rain


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty sure this is gonna be a waste of time, but I might as well look it up myself. the internet knows allll.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I need to work to death in order to become somebody I wish to be and I will do it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I want money
lots and lots of money
so don't be askin' me why
I wanna be rich


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think we should nuke the moon. It's just sitting there, above us, all prestigious and arrogant, thinking it's better than our own planet. We don't need it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Avoid becoming overheated in hot weather. Glycopyrrolate increases the risk of heat stroke because it causes decreased sweating."

Oh, the irony. I wish I could just laugh at this.
I'm not liking these results.
Onto page 2..


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nooooo

damnit!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so glad to get out of this hellhole for a week. Loooooooner. I wish I _had_ friends.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've just been accepted to graduate school. How? Hell if I know. I so half-*** everything.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't think losing 4 lbs in three days is healthy. this presentation is putting me under a lot of stress...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

http://www.break.com/index/reporter-owned-by-sled2.html


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

laughing is fun,i wish i could laugh at myself like i laugh at others,correction i wish i could laugh at myself with others


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

should i post a video of me playing guitar? or not?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ancient master said:


> should i post a video of me playing guitar? or not?


I wanna see that!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

They should be friends.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is it me or the older you get the faster time goes by? looks like days are getting shorter?



mserychic said:


> I wanna see that!


depends on how many good comments vs. bad comments i get on youtube.

i'll take any requests. something challenging.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Things are just so ****ed up right now.......way out of control....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ancient master said:


> is it me or the older you get the faster time goes by? looks like days are getting shorter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can disable the comments.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ancient master said:


> is it me or the older you get the faster time goes by? looks like days are getting shorter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I'd love to see that too! :yes

(sorry I have no ideas right now for a request though)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would also like to see it


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

OMB some random person on myspace messaged me saying they recorded one of Von Iva's shows and asked if I wanted a dvd of it! Random people rock!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

new plan of attack starting monday


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

You are ****ing out of control!!! you need to chillout , man!!!!!!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

i AM NOT CRAZY, THIS WORLD IS CRAZY.......DO YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN HUH!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm HUNGRY.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I HAVE DONE SOMETHING INCREDIBLY STUPID TODAY, I HAVE HURT MYSELF AND SOMEBODY'S FEELING HERE.....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh crap! i accidentally deleted that girl! i'm sorry. i forgot her name... :doh


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, I got the washer to work. Now I just need a dryer. :roll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I wanna see that!





CoconutHolder said:


> Yay! I'd love to see that too! :yes





IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I would also like to see it


*anxiety kicks in* :afr :hide

i gatta think of of song to play.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

if i bored you thats o.k.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

GOOD BYE TO YOU ALL~


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

kevinffcp said:


> GOOD BYE TO YOU ALL~


you're leaving SAS?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think the smell and taste should have clued me in earlier.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

the sun is taunting me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:31xufi4e]jzOE1V1qp4w[/youtube:31xufi4e]

:lol :lol :lol

i'm getting ready for xbox live. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am so painting my glasses frame glow in the dark!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

ancient master said:


> kevinffcp said:
> 
> 
> > GOOD BYE TO YOU ALL~
> ...


I AM GONE FOR GOOD


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Apparently, rabbits and mice like to eat birdseed. Who knew.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Where did my Saturday go?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

if there was a problem, yo, I'll solve it
check out the hook while my dj revolves it


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My little china girl
You shouldnt mess with me
Ill ruin everything you are
Ill give you television
Ill give you eyes of blue
Ill give you men who want to rule the world

And when I get excited
My little china girl says
Oh baby just you shut your mouth
She says ... shhhhhhhh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

photobucket isn't letting me resize my pictures.

Screw you, photobucket! You suck!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> photobucket isn't letting me resize my pictures.
> 
> Screw you, photobucket! You suck!


Hey Mrs. C! It's good to see you again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze 

Hi, Franklin!


Nice to "see" you too!  


Here's hoping all is well around your neck of the woods. :drunk


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

going on first 'real' date tonight, he's got money to pay for me too. :twisted


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She is really somethin else.
Yes, I'm staying in, no that's not an excuse for you to be *****y. All your other friends realized you're a *****? Well, that's just too bad. 
I honestly don't care. Stop calling.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Party time! :boogie


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

GOODBYE


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

she's so beutiful in every way and she's never gonna be mine.
no way of hiding,how am i gonna survive
i have to see her sometimes..say hello,make conversation..look at her,smile at her...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why does it never end?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

because if it ends, then the game ends


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

if your computer is running okay then use windows viral update to fix it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

596 pages on this thread?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blahhhhh. I'm a pig.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

it is better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's March 15th, 2008....gotta burnnn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm right. I must be.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Now what that crap am I supposed to do about that?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I tried, I tried, I tried and im trying, now on in the inside it feels like im dying


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

another saturday night
don't remind me that there's nothing to do


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well now that wasn't exactly what I was hoping for. 


ehhhhhhhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

my stomach hurts from laughing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i guess she doesn't want to talk to me. oh well...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

haha, like 12 people came to my apartment for the "nachspiel" (afterparty). The last ones left just now, at 6am. One of them was pretty damn cute, and I think she liked me too. Yeah, everything is so much easier when there's alcohol involved. One of the girls broke my f*cking glass, and my table is a mess, with beer cans all over the place. I'll deal with that tomorrow, good night.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I had friends.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Moderating is hard work!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nice :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 4am and I really need to go to bed.
I cannot even type straight! 

22,400 posts should be a good stopping point :yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Millenniumman is the pac-man master! I tried to beat your score on SAF but it's too hard!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i can't take this **** anymore. be honest.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.-


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Why am I awake? This makes no sense.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a craving for Pepsi right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Where did it come from and why is it not gone yet?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I got a new pair of sunglasses yesterday that actually look right on me.

Now I can put them on and pretend I'm invisible. 


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just don't wear them indoors. That's just tacky. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL don't worry I won't do that. :b 


I also promise to not wear my sunglasses at night. 8)


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

the field across the street has become a roosting ground for a small flock of canada geese

they're now waddling down the sidewalk in a line like _people_. imagine that.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

**** you. **** your mom. **** the world.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Should I be scared?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

No, I'm not going to go to WalFart to buy the fan. 

I'll go to Sears or something.

I don't care for WalFart.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im feelin short of stable


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> No, I'm not going to go to WalFart to buy the fan.
> 
> I'll go to Sears or something.
> 
> I don't care for WalFart.


All right! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And the clock on the wall has been stuck at three for days and days


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think it's possible for this chair to be any less comfortable.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

If you ever questioned my level on the 'dorkometer'

mabey this will help........


I was listening to Hewey Lewis and the News all day in the car today to and from the mall.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Popsicle time.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah, that's pretty dorktastic. :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I heard Huey Lewis had a really huge... uh fan base :lol


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Nap time. =]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

we can plant a house
we can build a tree


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've had ****ing "Everybody's working for the weekend" stuck in my head all day. Someone take mercy and kill me now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

aw man,that grass my brothers are smokin is makin me sleepy.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> aw man,that grass my brothers are smokin is makin me sleepy.


cool


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

not cool, i gave it up precisely so i would'nt feel like this


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

30 things up for sell on Ebay so far! Still have dvds and band shirts to go!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

New question to ask my doc.
How many more problems am I going to encounter by Wednesday I wonder? (that wasn't the question...lol)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, that whole non-loneliness lasted a whole day. Yippee. Now back to my usual annoying, miserable self.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unreal....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

bacon!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

That sucks...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not going to complain (but it sucks to be alone)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

mserychic said:


> bacon!


Don't start that **** again


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > bacon!
> ...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Too late. I stuffed myself with something else so I wouldn't have to go out for a bacon cheeseburger again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is the 600th page of this thread! :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is the 600th page of this thread! :lol


Hey! That's not a random thought. It's a fact. Get that outta here :lol


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

it's always 11:11 PM


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^god damnit - tell me about me. WTF is that.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i have no random thoughts..i gotta pee


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i hate snow...die useless snow


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have snow too 

I also have school 

And something is wrong with my stomach 

  

Mornings. Suck.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want to be a part of page 600.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


LMAO at all three of you!

I love you guys. :squeeze


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish it would stop snowing.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love how people can talk me into things that I absolutely don't want to do.

In other news, I totally just did a face plant into my screen as I made this post. My hand slipped and all hell broke loose.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Time to get a shower and seize this beautiful day.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Time to get a shower and seize this beautiful day.


I've got a great view from where I'm sitting lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The worst part of my day as usual was walking in the cold.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

tonight i went for a walk and i listend to some really great music and as i was walking i got a feeling that i wanted to start to run and flap my arms and start to FLYYYYYY......!!!!!!WHOOOOPIIIIIII!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't stop sneezing again.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Woo 7 things selling for $50 so far!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Woo 7 things selling for $50 so far!


Believe it or not, I'm watching a couple items!

I wonder if Kori takes Alaskan currency.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm developing a crush, hope to see him again soon. (I think I will)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

if I had a penny for every time I log onto this site...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No joke, me too. But make it a nickel.

I miss strange.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I gots to go get my hairsies cut tomorrow. Bleh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Arrrrggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Supper soooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont wanna go groceiry shopping for free food, i wanna rest...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bon said:


> I wonder if Kori takes Alaskan currency.


No.. but I will accept baby seals :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is gonna be a dull, dull week.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

eveything aches and my head is exploding without exploding


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll be surprised it the power doesn't go out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Word to your mother, sir.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, what a dumbass. How about thinking ahead before you ask me for money for gas to get home? Don't drive 200 miles away from your home if you don't have any money to get back.

:sigh people in this town...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope i get this job....


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have to get out of here or else my brain will implode


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Why must you be so difficult!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2.35 to 4.00 inches of rain with locally 5.00 possible by Wednesday evening? I hope my sump pump cranks!

OMG - I have to get the crack in the wall fixed! :afr


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Not there again :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What a life.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What a way to start the day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Today I find out if it looks like I have any skin cancer. YAY! :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Today I find out if it looks like I have any skin cancer. YAY! :b


aww I hope it goes well for you!

sooo strung out...aboogyboogy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

please say something


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

please say something


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Franklin!

Thanks for the well wishes on my dermatologist visit!



(((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The sun rose today to reveal this:










That is not appropriate March weather.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

^ Still it's a beautiful photo.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Lucifer was also beautiful.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

bleep


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> That is not appropriate March weather.


You need to come to CA. It's so sunny and warm today!

Eating breakfast really throws off my whole day.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need a jealous smiley.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

so many people i love in this life that will never know how i feel about them


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yep


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My keyboard makes an awesome finger drumming... drum.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

roflcopters bipolar mode


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I walked in a hurricane today.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate when someone comes up talking to me because they know me and I have no idea who they are


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

googoo gaga


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello, is this 2008?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The derm doc says my moles don't look cancerous! At least I can put that thought behind me now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

stupid ***** wussed out again. She can go skydiving alone without a parachute for all i care.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmmmmm pita


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why won't it just work?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ugh... the world is a sick and ****ed up place.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You will *not* win the war. I will. Trust me, just surrender already. This is just a waste of time for both of us.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I didn't realize how difficult ****ed up people like me were until I had to manage them


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't bother filling an application for an ice cream shop. Example question: "Draw what you think of when you hear the words 'Amazing Ice Cream Sundae'". Uhh, last I checked I'm applying for a overnight cleaning job, not for a position as an Oompa Loompa...the Kindergarden **** is completely unneeded.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

VCL XI said:


> Don't bother filling an application for an ice cream shop. Example question: "Draw what you think of when you hear the words 'Amazing Ice Cream Sundae'". Uhh, last I checked I'm applying for a overnight cleaning job, not for a position as an Oompa Loompa...the Kindergarden **** is completely unneeded.


 :haha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, I'm pretty sure my tourism substitute is an *******. I like my regular teacher anyway. She's always happy, polite and eager to help. This nut accuses me of not paying attention when he was taking attendance - my name is not Elsie. I reapeat, MY NAME IS NOT ELSIE. And whatever happened to saying last names too? There are grade 11's in the class as well who I don't know. One of them could be named Elsie. I DON'T ****ING KNOW. ****s sake. **** **** ****. -end random paragraph of the morning-

In all honesty I'm actually in a good mood.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

roflcopters niet babushka


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> I didn't realize how difficult ****ed up people like me were until I had to manage them


 :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

2nd coffee of the day 

I'm..uh..relatively awake. First 2 classes were snooze-worthy. 3rd class will also be snooze-worthy. And I even have time for a snooze haha. I'm so ahead in that class. 

Wow okay, I need to like write a journal entry or something instead of letting you all know how my life unfolds on the random thoughts topic. Seriously.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe in another life i could find you there...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

damn reception


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't think I am where I want to be, geographically speaking...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need a new bed. Some year.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Can't believe I did that.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

yes i made a mistake and yes i thought about it the whole day,it ruined the entire day and night
it wasnt a random thought i guess..
it sucks and i dont know what to do about it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is my stomach's random thought of the day:

FEEEEEEED MEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just realized I've had the same album on shuffle for about 2 hours. :lol


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

opcorn 
Every time I eat popcorn, those wretched little fakes of kernel get stuck on the very back of my tongue triggering my gag reflex. And yet its so yummy!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm gonna attempt to make mint cups today


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I am in a pissy mood today. Wonder why.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so EXHAUSTED.

Freezing rain tonight hmmm. I suppose saying school might be cancelled would jinx me, wouldn't it?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

**** the government.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why must she always ruin it?
Get a ****ing clue for ****s sake. Put two and two together. We already went over this!

I've never been so eager to leave than I am now.
I just want to be somewhere else :cry


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Why must she always ruin it?
> Get a ****ing clue for ****s sake. Put two and two together. We already went over this!
> 
> I've never been so eager to leave than I am now.
> I just want to be somewhere else :cry


 :rub


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"What about animation?" :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I should probably go to bed now.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like I like


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

just another night of these thoughts...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

stretch me this way and that


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel bad when I see people with deleted profiles on SAF. I always wonder what happened to them.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What the flying **** is wrong with me?


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

I want to just run. . .like Forest Gump.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

First day of spring and I have no school :lol 

They're really being generous with the cancellations this year. I'm very surprised. But what a great year to do it - my last! Now I have a 5-day weekend.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Why did I go to bed at 4:30 am?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

damn laptop!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ugh 2.5 months just to see my psychiatrist =(


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate being so damn indecisive!


For ****'s sake!

What to do? What to do?


I have no ****in' idea!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm the king of procrastinating!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello, God??

Sorry to bug you.....


but I REALLY need your help!


Summon all of your army together for this one!


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

im pretty sure that im insane.
but I feel good right now, SO I DONT CARE!
WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hello, God??
> 
> Sorry to bug you.....
> 
> ...


I'm sorry butGod isn't hear the moment...can I take a message


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So YOU are God's personal secretary?

Pretty coooooooool!


K, tell him to get back to me as soon as he has a minute! Its super important!

thanks


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm pretty sure my therapist chic was being patronising today. Not nice.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

war,everywhere is war.war in my head,war in the land in the sea in the earth in the raging sun the blazing fun of a run.and i dont know what war is.but i do,and i sit on the sideline,and i watch,and i should get in there,or mayby not,and if i did what then?
follow His every word like streetlights leading me back home.
to peace


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why did my dad feel the need to call me 3 times at 6am? Didn't answer the first 2 times so figured it had to be something really important to call a 3rd time. Couldn't wait until a reasonable hour to tell me it's my cousins bday? Was that really worth making me lose an hour of sleep and leaving me in a pissy mood all day?!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ugh I don't feel like making myself presentable. Maybe the doc should wait till tomorrow? Besides, my mom probably doesn't want to sit in a crowded waiting room for hours.

Edit: I have to wait anyway.

But I'm getting Wendy's :banana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have an interview tomorrow, which is basically my number 1 SA-related fear, so this is going to be wonderful. I'm on my way now to purchase a Jackie Onassis style power blazer. It should go nicely with the adult incontinence briefs I will also be wearing.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Screw having a decent sleep routine. I've suddenly just lost all motivation. And I'll have coffee whenever I damn well like!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Screw having a decent sleep routine. I've suddenly just lost all motivation. And I'll have coffee whenever I damn well like!


lol, that's the spirit.

My dad was just telling me how I drink too much coffee - which is probably true, but how else am I supposed to stay awake?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

be real real son


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow

my oh my

why is Ashton Kutcher so freakin good looking?

Miss Guided is a pretty cool new show.

Yeah I likey.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > Screw having a decent sleep routine. I've suddenly just lost all motivation. And I'll have coffee whenever I damn well like!
> ...


ritalin or amphetamines


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Woow! Second day in a row... woohooo... I'm wasted. I'm glad I have 10x more firends than I did a year go,


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy happy happy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate this


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why would someone ask if they can buy just the cds and not the cases or inserts? Feels wrong separating them.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I WANT MY LAPTOP BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> I WANT MY LAPTOP BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


have you called the cops?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sierra Oscar Sierra!!!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I think i'm coming down with something. :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

workinprogress87 said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > I WANT MY LAPTOP BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


its out to get fixed. i guess leaving it on all day is not a good idea.

and i just bought it! :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm a BIG guitar hero fan, but there is no way in hell i'm going to buy this. i don't wasnt to look like an @$$ (more than i do already).

[youtube:taik8e1r]Gm8sjYq21E8[/youtube:taik8e1r]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I was reading in bed, which usually makes me relax and fall asleep, but it didn't this time. I also realized that my bed is uncomfortable as hell to sit in, and I got a cramp in my gut.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

need to organize somehone


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you, God! :squeeze 

Okay now we just have one more thing to work on.


This is a biggie. :yes 


Round your army up again!


Love you! 

:heart Lori


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ew ew ew why does it look like that?
I though I was overreacting or the lighting in my bedroom is just really fkd but I officially have a lump on my left side.

It gets very sore if I laugh/cough/breathe deeply/etc. I don't even know when I can get in to see the doctor. Sleeping positions have gotten creative by now haha (it's been sore for at least 2 weeks).

There's not even any reason for it to be there. It just sort of appeared. I'm worried


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

im glad to have a few days oftonight i think i just wanna be by myself,dont feel like socialising


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mmmmm bacon


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

frankly dear, i don't give a flying ****

i ought to change my screen name :b


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I always get stuck behind the slowasses who don't know what "fast lane" means or just wanna piss off everyone unfortunate enough to be behind them. Every day this happens!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't feel so good today. i don't want to call out from work, i have a warning already for calling out to much.



damn anxiety... :afr :sigh :rain


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish my tumors were malignant


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i suddenly miss when i was 20 and we had that band..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

spring break is over :sigh. back to work and school weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

i hope something good happens at work today...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CAFFEINE.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

this psychologist is nice.

Wow. Its like I know my childhood/life was really messed up but when you talk about it all in one hour, its kind of life altering to really think about everything that probably contributed to my problems. I could write a book.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've discovered that there is simply no comfortable position aside from lying on my back motionless. Weeee. =(


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My new shoes don't ****ing fit, which aggrivates me to no end. These shoes were apparently cut only to fit professional basketball players. Yeah, they would be perfect if I were Meadowlark Lemon, because his feet are large enough to have their own elbows. I just hope the store will take them back. The shoes, I mean.. not Meadowlark Lemon's foot elbows.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a loner.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toscy said:


> I'm a loner.


Me too.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The main use of my mobile is taking pictures.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Strep is so awful


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

what an unhappy day. BOOOO! :|


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't take it


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hells yea! All my ebay auctions ended.. $230!! It's going to be hard sticking that on my credit card instead of spending it


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no one (the girls) liked my beard at work...it comes off tomorrow.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I've lost my habit of biting my nails. Yay!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, we actually have a little bit of snow here. None of it's settling, though.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what day is it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's more like it!

I want cereal.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i must stop embracing these bad feelings,show them the door


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I hate family events.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Having to share this laptop is a pain.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i wanna go on a trip somewhere


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate it but i like it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I had to get a tetanus shot and now my arm hurts.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I useless at everything.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow I can't believe how tired I am right now.


And so much to do.............



****.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

eating pizza while working out kicks @$$. :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Today has been so boring!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why can't I stay awake on Saturdays?!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my eyes burn


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I could read.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

she's so lovely!beutiful like a sunny day..
wish she could be mine,but she wont...
but still... SHE'S SO BEUTIFUL!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow.. not only did my brother graduate high school.. he graduated early!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

What's the point


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Why won't they die already?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Why cant I die already?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What did i do that was so bad to deserve this ?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

****


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Star light
star bright
first star I see tonight.
I wish I may
I wish I might
Have this wish I wish tonight.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

coconut, i am sorry you're not the lizard king. I am.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

We all are. 
If you believe it
its true. :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am the king of the echo people.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> We all are.
> If you believe it
> its true. :yes


NO WAI!!!!! :squirms his eyes and focusses on being a millionaire:


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha!

Good luck with that!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Where the hell is everybody?


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks... but its not working... :sus @ Coconut


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Where the hell is everybody?


It's Saturday night! Oh wait that has no relevance here :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I need an honest opinion.

I put up my new avatar because I decided to put myself there. I picked this pic because it was a pic of me just being silly.........but I wonder if its too "riskay" of a pic. Like what I'm getting at is, do you think its a bad idea or that its wrong?

Be honest. 

Stop judging me, btw.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hey guys, I need an honest opinion.
> 
> I put up my new avatar because I decided to put myself there. I picked this pic because it was a pic of me just being silly.........but I wonder if its too "riskay" of a pic. Like what I'm getting at is, do you think its a bad idea or that its wrong?
> 
> ...


you're hot heh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's a good picture, and I think you should keep it! I think it's cool when people put a pic of themselves in their avatar.

Disclaimer: I am too much of a wuss to do this. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> I up my new avatar because I decided to put myself there. I picked this pic because it was a pic of me just being silly.........but I wonder if its too "riskay" of a pic. Like what I'm getting at is, do you think its a bad idea or that its wrong?


It's super cute! I don't see anything riskay about it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I agree.

I really love seeing everyone here.

It makes it more personalable. Hmm did I spell that right?..

I feel close to you all. We all have this connection.....so its neat to know and see who you are talking to.


Thanks for the compliments on the pic, btw. Not trying to downplay it, but its pretty easy to make a black and white pic look pretty good.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i live only because of drugs.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow time flies


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Now I'm getting bored with being online.........


But I'm pretty awake right now .........


Hmmm


decisions decisions


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I had this great idea of attempting to open a container with a knife and being the accident prone idiot I am, I sliced my finger open. It was 2 in the morning and I still had 5 hours of work left, so I threw a bandaid over it. It soaked right through, so I put another bandaid over that. It bled through that one so I applied a third. By the time I was done with work it had bled through the third bandaid. So I took them off and put on two fresh ones and went home. My mother was awake, so I showed her the cut and she told me to go to urgent care. By then, it had stopped bleeding and I didn't think it needed to be looked at, but I went anyhow. 

Mistake.

They asked me if it happened at work, and I said yes because it did. So even though I had given her my insurance card, she filed it as worker's comp and said it would be billed to my company's insurance. I should have said something, but because I rarely say anything, I just let her do it. I went to see the doctor and ended up getting three stitches and a tetanus shot. Now I have to go to work and tell them I was a complete idiot and sliced my finger open and even though it was entirely my fault, they will be getting the bill.

Why do I listen to my mother??


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

time keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin' into the future


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr. Sandman, bring me a dream
Make him the cutest that I’ve ever seen
Give him two lips like roses and clover
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over
Sandman, I’m so alone
Don’t have nobody to call my own
Please turn on your magic beam
Mr. Sandman, bring me a dreeeeeeeeam


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hey guys, I need an honest opinion.
> 
> I put up my new avatar because I decided to put myself there. I picked this pic because it was a pic of me just being silly.........but I wonder if its too "riskay" of a pic. Like what I'm getting at is, do you think its a bad idea or that its wrong?
> 
> ...


your hot. don't worry.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So my friend seem to have passed out on my couch :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

well, my family is having another party today...better get all the things i need. its going to be a long day in my room...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh... I'm pretty tired myself. See, this is one of these situations I'm not sure what to do. I guess I'll just let him sleep on the couch and I'll go to bed. Then he can leave when he wakes up. I'll leave a note or something.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ It is really hard

I guess you just have to look at it like a continual work in progress. I dunno.


Well going off to Easter dinner today. 

Better drink two cups of coffee today.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> It's Saturday night! Oh wait that has no relevance here :lol


 :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oops, I accidentally took 80mg instead of 40mg today.

I forgot it was Easter Sunday today.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

good morning sunshine


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

why oh why must i hardcore fail at making pancakes.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I suppose this is as good as it gets.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

walmart is closed for easter? what in sam hill is up with that!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish everyday was a business day.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I love myself.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Skittles in an egg!!?? Sweeeet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, that's not a smudge on my computer screen. It's an actual dent. Lovely.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so damn annoying; I can't even handle it.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Now I wish I didn't do that. ****...just give up already.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Forgot it was Easter. Hope everything in Berkeley is opened today.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I went to church today and three people called me by name. I was amazed... and of course, alarmed.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

being with friends is great :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is this the 3rd or the 4th week? It's been so long now I lost track. I just love how my body works. Everything for no apparent reason.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I need an honest opinion.
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I had one of those colds where my nose has been running non stop. Today I sandpapered the dried snot around my nostrils with a scrubby sponge. NO LIE! I hate that stuff.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a few thoughts today.

Thought 1: I think that not taking myself or anything else so seriously is the key to overcoming or coping with my SA.

Thought 2: The easter bunny has apparently been here this year also. He brought me an easter egg full of treats. Cool that he's still thinking of me even though I'm 24.

Thought 3: I really shouldn't be giving stock advice when drunk.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it rude if I don't even go downstairs to say hi to my sister's boyfriend? :afr 

Hopefully he'll just think I'm not in or something.

Argh, my sister had to call bye to me as she was leaving. Now he knows I was here all along. :sigh He's a nice guy too and always makes an effort to say hi to me, he probably thinks I don't like him or something now or that I'm weird.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sleepy


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Doesn't take long at all for the depression to return... 5 minutes, perhaps? Happy ****ing Easter. I think I'm anxious to the point of nausea. I wish I wish I didn't give two damns about grades and I could go back to wiling away my time with video games.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe I should take Tuesday off as well...


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Happy Zombie Jesus Day!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to disney world friday and it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I was born on a pirate ship.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It feels like I have bugs on my back and shoulders crawling, but it's only my hair.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*random thought*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

How does Domino's Pizza remain in business? 
That was the most vile, disgusting pizza I've ever eaten uke


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

jchildr said:


> How does Domino's Pizza remain in business?
> That was the most vile, disgusting pizza I've ever eaten uke


I know, it used to be really good, here it's went down hill!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

There was this nasty orange grease that soaked through my paper plate.
My stomach feels icky uke


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Cars should just never break down or need repairs


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

sometimes i feel like an extrovert with SA


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Cureburger in paradise


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why is it suddenly so cold and why do I like watching fps'?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

****ing allergies!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You've got to be kidding me. I have to get my head right.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

STOP HURTING THROAT!! I REFUSE TO BE SICK!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> STOP HURTING THROAT!! I REFUSE TO BE SICK!!


more vitamin C!! then you wont be sick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is post #9,228 for this thread.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You wear a disguise to look like human guys.
But you're not a man, you're a Chicken Boo.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have been working way too much.............

:fall


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I must work out today.

I need to start my routine again and stick with it this time.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

why is it that when i am worried i feel it in my belly?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mac n cheese time!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need an egg mcmuffin.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lol i woke up late, guess i wont go to school today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm SOOOOO hungry!


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

What am I going to do for the rest of the day?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't feel like doing the discussion post for online nutrition this week. It's a boring topic about osteoporosis. Bleh.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i really need to eat something.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Who the hell turned my heating up! I've had the fan on all day!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is getting really old.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Some guy made bomb threats where my mom works yesterday; he had apparently been camping out in an empty room. When the police searched him, they found 5 pipe bombs.. among other things. He also tried to pull one of my mom's coworkers into the room, but she was creeped out by him (he was standing too close to her, kept pulling her arm, insisting she come to the room immediately) and managed to get away before he could pull her inside. No one's sure what he was planning to do with her, but the police seized a dufflebag containing laptop coated in vaseline. I can't even imagine how shaken up she must be.

Edit: ohh, it was a laptop, squash, and vaseline.. not a laptop covered in vaseline. Not that that's much of an improvement.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Met my goals today.

Woot.

I did the treadmill for 30 minutes. Did 20 minutes of yoga. Then got a shower. When the kids got up from their nap, I took them to the playground.

Although I did indulge all day in all kinds of Easter candy. I can't wait until that is all gone. I have no will power when it comes to chocolate. :no


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish i was someone else,someone good.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder what a real Easter bunny would taste like on the BBQ


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't believe I got sunburned at work today! and just one arm!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

That rabbit was deeeeeelicious!

Perhaps I shall have the chocolate bunny for dessert.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Aww, Koko wasn't there. Too bad.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It would be cool to have a pet cheetah.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, but it _is_ a lubricant.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

njodis said:


> No, but it _is_ a lubricant.


Yuck. I can't even eat mayonnaise, let alone rub it on my tallywhacker


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait... umm... I'm talking, like, grease. :lol


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

"_It's bad when the most honest way a boy can look at a girl is through a camera._" 
-The Perks of Being a Wallflower


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel good woot


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I look like a total douche when I try dressing nicely


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I look like a total douche when I try dressing nicely


 :ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

workinprogress87 said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I look like a total douche when I try dressing nicely
> ...


was that ment as an insult? :con


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

& yeah.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be nice if every floorboard I stepped on didn't sound like I was killing a family of mice. And then there's that kitchen floorboard that makes you think car doors are opening/closing outside. My house is fun.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Man...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

time for coffee.........


I'm waiting for it to get in the 60's outside. 

Then when it hits the 70's, I'm in heaven.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


I meant that I look like a douche too when I try to dress nicely


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel high right now


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

In touch with the ground
Im on the hunt Im after you
Smell like I sound, Im lost in a crowd
And Im hungry like the wolf
Straddle the line, in discord and rhyme
Im on the hunt Im after you
Mouth is alive with juices like wine
And Im hungry like the wolf

Stalked in the forest, too close to hide
Ill be upon you by the moonlight side
Do-do do do, do do do, do do do, do do do, do do
High blood drumming ony our skin its so tight
You feel my heart, Im just a moment behind
Do-do do do, do do do, do do do, do do do, do do




Off to do my workout.

*takes mental not that I need to keep up this routine indefinitely*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay my boss bought me lunch! Said I must be sick of eating soup every day.. which I totally am :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ewww, it's like two bowling balls in a hammock. I'm officially disgusted.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

what i did i cant undo
thats pretty nice!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mmm...turkey, silence, and a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I could murder a beer.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure what to think


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay by "nap" I did not mean 3 hours. Oh well. I can sleep in an extra hour tomorrow anyway and I still have time to do things.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My neck has been cracking all day EVERY single time I turn my head left or right. This has never happened before, and it's annoying as HELL. :mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Why the **** is it snowing?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

batman can said:


> Why the **** is it snowing?


 :ditto


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw crap I think it's supposed to snow here too. I am so sick of snow. It's nearly APRIL!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with me. I just hate all these damn people. :um


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why am I Mr. Pink?


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*These Dreams I Have Can't Come True...*


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I need help


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Life is better when I'm drunk :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Where did the heat go?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I could stare at my sig all night long.. BAM!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

wow my parents sure did a number on us.. I'm in my room getting drunk alone and my brother is in the backyard getting high. Just a few demons being repressed tonight.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I sure hope this neck cracking crap goes away tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I could SO go for Subway right now.
And last night I was craving a strawberry milkshake.

Cravings suck when you can't have them


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had 2 crazy dreams last night.

Dream #1 = I was hanging out with Ashton Kutcher and Demi Moore. Demi Moore started talking smack to me at one point and I threatened to kick her ***. I was seriously going to do it too. :mum 

Dream #2 = I was encountered with an attack by a mountain lion. I remembered I had a gun in my pocket. I pulled my gun out and tried to shoot the lion before it killed me. Only when I pulled the trigger, the gun only produced a small flame like a lighter would. Hmm didn't think that would help much with the big scary lion. Somehow it did help a little and he backed off.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I hate seeing advertisements for skin creams and such being advertised by women who have obviously had plastic surgery to 'maintain' their looks.
The fact that you have given yourself the right to the most minimum amount of credibility makes me sick (jane fonda). Do you honestly believe that you are going to convince us (jane fonda), that you look the way you do because of that ****ing skin cream.
Likewise i resent seeing pimple creams being advertised by ungodly perfect cretins who more than likely have never had a pimple in their entire lives.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, there it is. 36 degrees, that'll do.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I had 2 crazy dreams last night.
> 
> Dream #1 = I was hanging out with Ashton Kutcher and Demi Moore. Demi Moore started talking smack to me at one point and I threatened to kick her ***. I was seriously going to do it too. :mum


 :lol

I really don't want to go to my Great Auntie's funeral.  That sounds bad. My parents keep telling me I don't have to if I don't want to but I'm gonna feel bad if I don't. There's going to be alot of family there though and that's one of the things I struggle with.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Day 3

15 minutes on treadmill
20 minutes pilates
20 minutes yoga


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

More snow tomorrow.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> More snow tomorrow.


Please send all of it over the lake this time, not just a bit?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My neck STILL keeps ****ing popping and snapping when I turn my head either way. Since I won't go to a doctor, I will pray that it either goes away or kills me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis, I need you.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my pup's surgery is almost over :banana


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Go away headache.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Arggggggflgnhodu.

Yeah.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Random thought. Hm, what can I change my username to? I'm very uncreative these days.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My mind is completely blank today.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I officialy feel like **** again. 

Nice avatar, Polar.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yummy apple


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

so thats how it goes huh............ i think i need a new and stronger spine that wont bend too easily


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

But I don't care what they say 
I'm in love with you 
They try to pull me away 
But they don't know the truth 
My heart's crippled by the vein 
That I keep on closing 
You cut me open and I 

Keep bleeding 
Keep, keep bleeding love 
I keep bleeding 
I keep, keep bleeding love 
Keep bleeding 
Keep, keep bleeding love 
You cut me open 

Trying hard not to hear 
But they talk so loud 
Their piercing sounds fill my ears 
Try to fill me with doubt 
Yet I know that the goal 
Is to keep me from falling


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Toscy said:


> I officialy feel like **** again.
> 
> Nice avatar, Polar.


yea. i wish i could get my hair like that. i hate the texture of my hair


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel so so LOW over the stupidest little things. To the point where self harm thoughts pop into my mind. I know it's irrational! But that doesn't change a thing. I need to learn some CBT techniques.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mmmmm skittles


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Half my dose today + like 4 coffees = enough energy to do hw!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My SA moment of the day.

I had to go get gas for the car. We had a very tiny bit and I didn't want to go to the local gas station to get the gas (I'm not comfy there). I just like the other gas station better but its farther away. I really thought I had enough of gas to make it. Well, driving up the highway, about 1 mile from the gas station, my car shut down! Ran outta gas! Had to pull over on the side of the highway and call my BIL to bring me gas. LOL sat there listening to Prince waiting for the gas to come. Should have went to the less comfy station, but SA had its way. :no 

I need to stop making decisions based on fear.

Yeah, that should be easy to do. :um 

Eh things will get better as time goes on.

Its a work in progress. Gotta keep on keepin' on. :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

what you bein' a dickhead for? stop bein' a dickhead.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah!! You tell him!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg get a grip


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok this would totally be the best exposure therapy ever but no way I can go through with it. I mean what was I thinking?! Making myself crazy over something so stupid! Ahh!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I mean no one would want to hear it anyways. I couldn't even listen to it without falling over dead on the spot. Why am I obsessing over this?! I don't have to go through with it. But I do want to show my ****ing therapist chic up and show her I do do things that scare the **** out of me all the time. Spite is the best reason to do anything.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's beginning to sag


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I am laughing right now :lol


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

now he won't leave me alone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My 22,600th post!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok I'm actually going to do this.. I think


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sleep?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nothing like a full blown curled up in a ball on the floor sobbing panic attack. I'll be on the floor if anyone needs me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what a day...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected]#$!!! i can't bring myself to do it. how come its so easy for other people, but not me???


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Why does everything in that book seem like ****e. But then again i am having a hard time thinking of anything better. Just ****ing settle for something and do it!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

"Sorry...I was walking through Duffield and a giant phoenix broke my train of thought"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I had a less than my usual amount of caffeine yesterday, and today I feel more relaxed than normal. Strange. Maybe I should try quitting caffeine completely. Damn headaches are gonna be hell though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I could really use a drive to school today.
The upside of this is I actually get exercise.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So, apparently there is something out of alignment in my neck, and I have to go to a chiropractor. I love it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ good luck, njodis!^^

:hug


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Don’t you wanna come with me?
Don’t you wanna feel my bones on your bones?
It’s only natural
Don’t you wanna swim with me?
Don’t you wanna feel my skin on your skin?
It’s only natural


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why do I follow links that blatantly lead to disgusting things? You'd think that either the description alone or an entire page of people posting "ewww!" would have deterred me, but no. Alright, I'm only going to play it 6 more times and twice in slow motion, but then I'm so done.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i'm getting my laptop back on friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Earthquake last night! Only a 3.2 but it was centered about 10 miles from my house so it shook us good! I was wondering why Scruffie was hiding under my desk all night.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gonna miss the quiet.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Reach the stars
Fly a fantasy 
Dream a dream
And what you see will be 
Rhymes that keep their secrets
Will unfold behind the clouds
And there upon a rainbow
Is the answer to our never ending story
ah ah ah


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Love that movie.

And you have a beautiful voice, CoconutHolder.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, it is a great movie. 

The kids and I just got done watching it.

Thanks for the compliment on my voice. LOL


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

burning out for so long


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wohoo I'm getting subwayyyy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Wohoo I'm getting subwayyyy


hah. me too


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

depressed again......


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Noca said:


> depressed again......


Same. :sigh Hang in there!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

TMI


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was kinda weird. Maybe I'm just tired. Yeah, that's likely it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel right woozy or something. Wtf does that word even mean? I'm too tired to look it up. Long, yet productive day. I'm thinking bedtime soon :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

(((hugs))) Illusions

Good night!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

G'night Coco!

Dreams await me. Well, hopefully.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I never did have that popcorn last night. Maybe tonight.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...or maybe I'm just too bland.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no one cares about me anymore :rain


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nady bought me 75 googley eyes :lol What to stick them on hmm


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

does anyone know of good depressing music? i need something to listen to tonight when i go to sleep.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sentenced


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it is nearly April and around here it is still the dead of winter


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Enough of the procrastinating already! Ugh...


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

we don't have the words


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was a surprisingly enjoyable 6-hour sleep.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

discoteque


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just figured out a great way to pull all-nighters and never get tired at all. Before, I was just using caffeine (which gives me the jitters bad and can screw with my anxiety), but I never realized that over the years, I have enough spare concerta to kill a horse. Concerta and caffeine works AMAZINGLY!*

*do not try it though


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> no one cares about me anymore :rain


I care, friend. :hug

OTR (other random thought)

I had freakin' partial insomnia last night. I could barely sleep. At least I'm still feeling energetic today.

Although I was looking forward to where my crazy dreams were going to take me last night.

oh well...........

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

You spin me right round, baby
right round like a record, baby
Right round round round


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am the son and the heir


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hoovering is so tedious!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So is hovering.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So I just visited my friend's myspace.

She has a pic up of me in her "pics" area.

This girl we used to go to school with wrote under my pic 
"Is that Lori!!??!! OMG she looks exactly the same!!"

WTF? I can't help but take that in a negative way. What an *******. :mum So I wrote the same thing under her picture. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ :lol well maybe she meant it in a good way. as in "she hasnt aged" or something about you still being attractive


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just got all of my boxing gear. Now all I need is Burgess Meredith training me whilst the manly harmonies of Bill Conti plays in the background like an 80s montage. He's dead though. Okay, so, really, all I need is some zombie soul resurrecting serum to bring Burgess Meredith back from the dead. Also, new shoes. New shoes. I'm going to go do some one armed push ups in front of the sunset.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a shadow shift tonight. That means eight hours alone with some girl. God knows girls love to talk. Now would be a good time to get hit by a bus.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Funny, but I didn't miss him at all... I'm going to have to fake it tonight.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ^ :lol well maybe she meant it in a good way. as in "she hasnt aged" or something about you still being attractive


Yeah....I suppose it is possible. :stu But since she didn't say anything postive and just wrote exclamatories (is that a word) I took it like a bad thing.

Oh well, mabey when she sees it written under her pic she can do the same thing I did......"hmmm, what does she mean by THAT!?"

LOL although I think it will be obvious why I wrote it.

I guess I get defensive too easily at times still.

I'm still working on things, what can I say. :lol :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was in school alllll goddamn day and my idiot substitute for one of my classes marked me absent. Learn to take attendance right *****. I'll deal with that Monday. I wouldn't give 2 ****s if it wasn't for my parents although I'm pretty sure they believe me..if I skip I just tell them lol. It's never a mystery.

I had my off class last period today which 9 times out of 10 means NAPTIME 
And it did. I dreamt of being in a mall full of shoes which was awesome and pretty much a big deal. But then I dreamt I had a baby and my shoe fantasies were ruined =(


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i chickend out,yes i was a coward i should have told them but i didnt.i'm a coward


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I was at a red light and that triggered my own RED LIGHT CHALLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGE. So Bowie's FAME comes on and I do the robot until the light turned green. I really like dancing in my car.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what a long ****ing day


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I want to be in graduate school already. :fall


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

pizza pizza pizza pizza.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

batman can said:


> pizza pizza pizza pizza.


 :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just brought some home! :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Pizza, pizza, pizza. I had pizza two days ago.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just brought some home! :lol


HA!We had pizza tonight,too!

OOhhh, I am such a sucker for '80s music...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I was at a red light and that triggered my own RED LIGHT CHALLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENGE. So Bowie's FAME comes on and I do the robot until the light turned green. I really like dancing in my car.


Awesome! :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

will i ever overcome depression?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll have to offer sausage next time. Or maybe pepperoni. 
Something thick and mmmeaty.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I had pizza for lunch today... It must be pizza day.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I thought about having pizza.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pizza sucks! It just had to be said :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why.... don't.... I.... ever...... LEARN?!???

^^ Add an f-word somewhere in the middle.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i was working out doing some bench press and i guess the weight was to much and i couldn't pick it back up. i was creaming for help. the only people that where around where kids. it was sad that i had to ask kids to help me out... :rain 

once they helped me they asked for money...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Pizza sucks! It just had to be said :yes


what!!!!!

are you feeling o.k?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bread = bad
Tomatoes and tomato based products = bad
Tiny green flaky herbs (and green food in general) = bad

So yea I'm not a fan :lol and it sounds like you could use a hug :squeeze


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Bread = bad
> Tomatoes and tomato based products = bad
> Tiny green flaky herbs (and green food in general) = bad
> 
> So yea I'm not a fan :lol and it sounds like you could use a hug :squeeze


thanx. damn kids wouldn't help me until i agreed to give them money! :lol


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Bread = bad
> Tomatoes and tomato based products = bad
> Tiny green flaky herbs (and green food in general) = bad


Why are they bad?!

What would you rather eat?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is impossible.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Pizza is disgusting.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ericj said:


> Why are they bad?!


They taste horrible! I'm pretty sure I'm one of those super tasters because most food tastes bad, chemically or bitter.



Drella said:


> Pizza is disgusting.


We need to form a club.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Seriously. We could serve non-bready foods and have sexy parties. The pizza eaters would be totally jealous of our awesomeness, and it's about time!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mmm.. you guys make me hungry for pizza.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel funny.

Not like when I used to climb the rope in gym class.

A different kind of funny.

-

Now I'm thinking of lines from Wayne's World.

"That is a babe. She makes me feel kinda funny, like when we used to climb the rope in gym class." 

-
"Hey, are you done yet? I'm getting tired of holding it." 

"Yeah, that's what she said." 
-

"Hey Phil, if you're gonna spew, spew into this."

-

"Take me, Garth!"

"Where? I'm low on gas and you need a jacket."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was the worst pain I've ever experienced. Wtf am I gonna do till my appointment?

And Google had me thinking I was going insane what with the 'lights out' crap.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lunch time.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

olives


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Because the streets is a short stop
Either you're slangin' crack rock or you got a wicked jumpshot


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I walk along the city streets you used to walk along with me

and every step I take reminds me of just how we used to be

oh how can I forget you

when there is always something there to remind me


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My life's boring.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That was the worst pain I've ever experienced. Wtf am I gonna do till my appointment?
> 
> And Google had me thinking I was going insane what with the 'lights out' crap.


 :hug


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i should have wore boots.....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My hubby just came home from a hair cut. 

He went to a different barber because the reg one was closed.

He gave him a different hair cut than what he asked for and he really doesn't like it.

he he

it reminds me of the jake jillenhall (his) hair cut in the army/marine whatever movie he was in. 

Its kind of funny in a way. Thats not nice of me but he's kind of laughin too so.........I guess its not that bad that I keep giggling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

They're really bad at showing they give a ****.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

What if everyone was blind..


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry mom and dad.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so tired but I can't fall asleep!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Feeling a little better.

I knew I could do it. My personality never fails me. Okay well sometimes it actually does but it takes a lot.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

should i take a nap? hmmmmm...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My parents are thinking of moving house. Woo!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:c9p95snj]xunXQPEcoHM[/youtube:c9p95snj]

:lol :lol :lol 2:01

i have nothing better to do... :rain


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Andy is bringing along a coworker to the show tonight. Hate being a 3rd wheel


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have this overwhelming urge to rip my stitches out. I need an Elizabethan collar.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what a ****in' waste


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

This laptop is so slow... :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, an hour just disappeared into nowhere.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

:stu 



Its hard to rely on my good intentions
When my heads full of things that I cant mention
Seems I usually get things right
But I cant understand what I did last night

Its hard to rely on my own good senses
When I miss so much that requires attention
Have to laugh at myself sometimes
And I can see that Im not blind

Theres little relief
Give us reprieve
For all the things Ive left behind
Im positive that Im not blind

Im not afraid things wont get better
But it feels like this has gone on forever
You have to cry with your own blue tears
Have to laugh with your own good cheer



That song came on at the mall today. I haven't heard that song in such a loooooooooong time. Good song. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Interaction.............

Chat..............

something..........


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


I'm bored. *sigh*


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Interaction.............
> 
> Chat..............
> 
> ...


let's take tango lessons

then we could go out for frozen yogurt afterwards


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY! 


Sounds like good times to me. :yes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> YAY!
> 
> Sounds like good times to me. :yes


wait do you have a Second Life account?

lol do _I_ have a Second Life account?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Second life account? Is that like an imaginary life you assume on top of the real one you have? Because if that is what it is, then yeah I kind of have one of those.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I Got Stood Up...

Im Glad I Didnt Want To Meet Her...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

drugs will save the day


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im glad im so sleepy. its been such a boring saturday night


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know if this makes me even more of a nerd or something, but, because of my new avatar, I mentally read all of my posts in John Waters' voice. It makes posting into a somewhat cathartic experience since he has that sassy "I'm totally listening to you" pose going on.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Even though lonely, I had a swell day.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

and this is how I die


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow tonight was made of awesome! Von Iva are going to Europe in June and so are we!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

who will be the next famous person I will be nervous in meeting?
(my list of famous people has grown)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mooo


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

sto it, aul


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Tired...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pretty sure this bowl of cereal counts as two meals.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

At least the headache has dissipated.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is post 22666 for me. Had to get the three sixes out of the way :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Wow tonight was made of awesome! Von Iva are going to Europe in June and so are we!


if jillian wears pantyhose with shorts again make sure to take pics to post here


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Rubbing bananas is wrong. 

Hidden ones are, too.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

pulled every which way


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

maple syrup is good


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I'm getting the hang of what I'm able to do with this, but it's still hard. I reaaaalllyyy am hoping I can get an appointment for Wednesday. *crosses fingers*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

nubly said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Wow tonight was made of awesome! Von Iva are going to Europe in June and so are we!
> ...


She actually did last night.. and I took the opportunity to feel her leg up :lol


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

it's not easy..hang in there


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

a Snickers bar would be good now


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

watch out!my thougths are slowly turning towards the light and they are soon about to erupt in joy and happiness..yes o yes!it might spread so be carefull!you might get some on you


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i just gorged myself on mcdonalds


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


 :nw :nw :nw


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so ****ing bored right now.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

won't be doing that again


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

bored bored bored bored

bored


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

*bored*

[google:3k9u4en6]bored[/google:3k9u4en6]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

When the zombie apocalypse begins, I wonder if abortions will join the legion of the undead..


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Drella said:


> When the zombie apocalypse begins, I wonder if abortions will join the legion of the undead..


lol...

I'm getting fat...and paranoid


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Geebeezus I just ate 3 south beach candy bars. Yeah, they are south beach and therefore not so bad but I believe eating 3 at one time is not good. And I'm trying to loose a couple pounds. Hmmm isn't going to happen if I keep this shiznit up. Back to working out tomorrow.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

God what is with people living in crack houses living like slobs? **** laying everywhere, condoms on the floors and f*cking disgusting sh*t hole. I feel like showering for a good hour after leaving that god forsaken place.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want this so bad!!!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp ... id=1772247


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought of exposure therapy number 2.. on film! I can't even imagine what kind of panic attack that is going to induce :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2:14am! :yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's only 1:40 AM over here, the night has just begun! :twisted


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope this doesn't take longer than it has to.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i couldn't eat another parrot


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I slept in 35 minutes.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

9 minutes til 4am. when should i sleep.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

yuck, there are beans floating in my coffee. crunchy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ ewww thats gross ^^


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I feel like I'm trapped in a snow globe. It's coming down fast, white and sugary.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my god one of these ladies has a mighty powerful colon. the restroom door is closed and you can still smell it walking by the hallway


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

baseball starts tody! :boogie 

Well the team I like anyways.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

nubly said:
 

> my god one of these ladies has a mighty powerful colon. the restroom door is closed and you can still smell it walking by the hallway


At first I thought you misspelled "cologne".


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have this feeling that I'm going to die young.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:lcd0owow]=UYb83KM4at4[/youtube:lcd0owow]

Alright I really need to go get so many things done now. ughh


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish I could remember the places of letters in the alphabet with having to sing the whole song every time.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ShyFX said:


> I wish I could remember the places of letters in the alphabet with having to sing the whole song every time.


lol, I do that too sometimes! :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

must...resist...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's try NO caffeine today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

this ain't how peoples is s'posta live


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> this ain't how peoples is s'posta live


LMFAO! :lol 
:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Let's try NO caffeine today.


Good luck. I keep meaning to try that myself. Having trouble kicking the habit though. :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I don't feel completely exhausted yet. Give it a good hour and a half and we'll see.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Open the gates and seize the day. Don't be afraid and don't delay. Nothing can break us, no one can make us give our rights away. Arise and seize the day.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

music came out,it came from somewhere,it went somewhere,it is somewhere


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Addicted to hazelnut coffeemate.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, here comes the fatigue. Ah well. I tried.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother makes me cook to most obscure and unsatisfying meals imaginable. I wanted chicken enchiladas, but he kept saying, "No chicken." So, instead, I'm eating this bizarre rice casserole and trying to decide whether throwing myself into oncoming traffic could possibly be more satisfying. The dude pees all over the floor, steals my beloved coffee cup, and whines unless I cook what he wants. 33 year old man. ***.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap does this ever stink. uke 

It better go away...


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Drella said:


> The dude pees all over the floor, steals my beloved coffee cup, and whines unless I cook what he wants. 33 year old man. @$$.


Can you not move out and live in more sanitary conditions? :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If I could just pack up and leave, I wouldn't be here. He just needs to clean up after himself before I lose my mind completely. Can't even aim for the toilet. I come home and see _obvious_ yellowish orange stains on the bathroom floor, not little dribbles.. splashes. I'm talking, like, he started peeing and halfway through realized, "Whoops, this isn't the toilet. Let me just project my urine across the floor until I eventually reach the bowl." Gross. He has a kidney infection so he's apparently having problems controlling it or something, but ....****... spray a little Lysol. I'm plotting my revenge, don't worry. He won't get away with this.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Drella said:


> No, if I could just pack up and leave, I wouldn't be here.


I feared it couldn't be that easy.  You have my sympathy :squeeze

Hugs,
Jane


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Drella said:


> My brother makes me cook to most obscure and unsatisfying meals imaginable. I wanted chicken enchiladas, but he kept saying, "No chicken." So, instead, I'm eating this bizarre rice casserole and trying to decide whether throwing myself into oncoming traffic could possibly be more satisfying. The dude pees all over the floor, steals my beloved coffee cup, and whines unless I cook what he wants. 33 year old man. ***.


You sound awesome. I'll gladly eat your chicken enchiladas. I promise I won't pee on the floor, steal your coffee cup, or complain about your choice of what to cook.

I don't like casseroles, so you could totally remove that from the menu.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Great.. looks like one of the things I sold on Ebay was lost in the mail. Of course it has to be the $40 dvd and not some cheap thing :mum


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Great.. looks like one of the things I sold on Ebay was lost in the mail. Of course it has to be the $40 dvd and not some cheap thing :mum


 So what happens now? Do you have to give a refund and just accept the loss?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Toscy said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Great.. looks like one of the things I sold on Ebay was lost in the mail. Of course it has to be the $40 dvd and not some cheap thing :mum
> ...


how does someone have proof that it got lost through the mail?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Never had anything get lost before. I should of gotten tracking. The guy has 1,600 feedbacks and all but 2 are positive so I figure he's an honest guy. Guess I'm just out of luck gah!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep... if you're selling something on Ebay, you should always pay the extra cost (just include it in the shipping charge) to get delivery confirmation. If you don't, someone could just receive the item, pretend it never showed up, and you're screwed.

I'd give it a while yet to see if it was just slow arriving. If it doesn't, though, I'm afraid you're probably gonna have to eat the $40. :stu


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

What the heck happened to my avatar?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i found the perfect pair of jeans!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay I diffused the situation some! Started off with an angry email and I'm now having a nice conversation with the ebay person about The L Word :lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I will never be able to pursue a relationship. That is final.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Is it odd that on my bed I currently have a laptop, couple papers, an alarm clock, a cardboad box and a human skull?  :lol 

I am off to sleep.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My eyes feel like they're gonna bleed
Dried up and bulging out my skull
My mouth is dry
My face is numb
****ed up and spun out in my room

On my own... here we go


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's sooo boring!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i suddenly want a baked potatoe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I got a bood night's sleep. Say waaa?

Went to bed crazy early.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

~~doo doo doo doo~~


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

- I saw a monkey in a hat outside.

- Monkeys don't wear hats!

- Must've been your mother then.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if that guy who e-mailed me was pulling an april fool's joke, or if he was being serious.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I got a bood night's sleep. Say waaa?
> 
> Went to bed crazy early.


Me too! I was so tired yesterday. I went into bed at like 8:30! We must be like sisters or something. :b


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm still online and my break was up ten minutes ago!! :lol


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

head.where do you get all those ideas from?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

one of the three pills i took made me really sick. yuck.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Save me, save me, save me from this squeeze. 
I got a big fat mama trying to break me. 
And I love to live so pleasantly, 
Live this life of luxury, 
Lazing on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

What should I listen to?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So yeah this juice...MUCH better refridgerated.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

the size of it...how can i do ANYTHING?i dont have the right


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

The smell of pickles is nauseating


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

the sn ladyjane reminds me of ladyjay(e?)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Now why you wanna go and do that, love, huh? 
Making things for me towards you harder 
Killing me, just when I think we're there 
You got the whole vibe and the flows in the air 







time to play guitar...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg i wish this headache would go away already


its killing me

its probably a tumor

its not a tuma!

ehhhhh

blaaahhhhh


off to shower and seize the day


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Will I attain my dreams and aspirations?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay the dvd showed up! My cell phone played a Aprils fools joke on me. Somehow it managed to change the time forward an hour. I didn't notice until my grandpa asked me why I was heading to work so early :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

me playing guitar...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> me playing guitar... http://youtube.com/watch?v=Haot80KoKo


You have some mad skills :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > me playing guitar... http://youtube.com/watch?v=Haot80KoKo
> ...


thanx. i try and practice everyday. :b


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

******* :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn samurais.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yawnnn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> me playing guitar... http://youtube.com/watch?v=Haot80KoKo


Damn! Fell for it a-fricken-gain.

Random thought: windows movie maker is fkn hard to use when you have little to no idea what you're doing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LMAO that's one of the dumbest things I've ever done.
"Hmm that doesn't look like chocolate" *takes a bite*
uhh maybe because the wrapper is still on ya moron.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Very cute and funny!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > me playing guitar... http://youtube.com/watch?v=Haot80KoKo
> ...


 :lol :lol

Random thought: i got my laptop back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :clap :clap :nw :nw :kiss :eyes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

It burns!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw you on tv


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

we have to get off the island


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> we have to get off the island


lol stop watching LOST!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im gonna go complain for dinner.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel very good right now.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

I wish my husband didn't play WOW so much


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I need to start watching Lost.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I got rain all over the back of my pants today. As soon as I walked through the building at school, a girl (of course) had to say, "Look at her! Look at her pants!" ....*****. Another girl in her group then laughed and said, "she so cute," like I'm a chihuahua wearing a little sweater or something. I should have ran up to her with my arms outstretched, yelling, "Mommy I went tinkle in my pants, read me a story." I'm so hopelessly socially awkward.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

RAAAAAANNDDDDDDOMMM!!!!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

they'll have you suicidal


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LadyJane said:


> I wish my husband didn't play WOW so much


video games are just the same as drugs, hes prolly an addict.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe i should push for meth lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I should really go to bed now.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

here I am


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel like getting a lot of free stuff


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

LadyJane said:


> I wish my husband didn't play WOW so much


Wow is just a addicted game. Im a wow addict too :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

YES!!!! i found some new music!!! :banana :banana


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It's time to watch Lifetime: Television for people who love The Golden Girls.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I overslept almost 2 hours. Why did I set the alarm to 1:25 am, and not 7:25 am?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All this lack of exhaustion and such is almost freaking me out. Seriously.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Finally.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes yes yes!!!
I am a genius.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm late. Again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I got some extra sleep today. That was nice.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

For my first time hospital experience that wasn't bad at all.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This anxiety is a day early!  I've already been there twice and it's been fine, there's nothing different this time. I don't understand this, I'm really uncomfortable.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nobody has the heart to throw his kennel out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a new goal.

Starting tomorrow - No more coffee. Which also means no more of the super sugary, not helping me lose a couple pounds creamer. I'm tired of crashing when I come off my coffee. That and when I have the little bit too much coffee, those jitters and tension are no fun.

I can do this.

This will be a self revolution.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Keep some painkillers in reach - those headaches are a *****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, good advice.  

I do have some fioricet that I take for occasional tension headaches. I hope that helps. It should because it has caffeine in it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm wondering if I should wean off of the coffee now.

Or substitute it with green tea. 

Does green tea have more or less caffeine in it than coffee?

Or mabey I should drink decaffeinated green tea.

Or just skip it all together and drink none of it.

hmm

so much to think about.




OTR:
Tomorrow is my b-day. I can't believe I'm approaching 30. It seems surreal.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I give up.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh ****, I don't know what to do. How do people make decisions about things? I must have some sort of deficiency because can't. B12, maybe. I don't know what to do any more.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

I WANNA ROCK!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fiera said:


> I give up.


don't.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

As long as this new illness that seems to have taken on the feeling of a head cold remains in my head, I'm okay with that. However if I start coughing up a lung we have a problem.

Vitamin C to the rescue!
...And coffee.
One would think if you're feeling sick you'd drink juice, but no, my choice is coffee. Coffee or no coffee, take it or leave it. My options just reek of healthiness.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

what was the point again.i seem to have forgot..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-i'm going to learn how to play Simon & Garfunkel's baby driver!

-i'm never going to take those kind of pills ever again!

-i can't stop thinking about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, now that the side of my hand is thoroughly covered in orange colored pencil...I find myself wondering what the **** this has to do with math? Am I going to go to class tomorrow and find out we're starting a trig unit? Cause that would actually please me. My full page of colored triangles is appealing though, I must say.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hooray for UK based call centers!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i really should go work for the other place. two people have told me they want me to work for them. things here are just getting worse with one of the managers butting into other departments. and they do pay more....i hate staying somewhere because of comfort


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hahaha my dads Mustang was repo-ed! I think he paid cash for it.. with money he stole from my Granny.. so I hope it has something to do with that and the money will go to her.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got nothing to watch.  Ran out of Prison Break episodes.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Time for a shower.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'm hungry, tired or both.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

nothing, nothing


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wellllllllll

I did the treadmill, pilates and yoga.
Ate.
Picked up the mess and ran the sweeper.
Now I'm going to *try* to perk up with a half of a cup of coffee that I planned on quitting tomorrow (yeah right) so I can tackle cleaning the bathroom.

yay I loooove cleaning so much. It my favorite thing to do. It makes me feel so good inside. (notice my sarcasm here? I hope so :b )

Then its off to the grocery store and Rite Aid.

My world gets even crazier tomorrow.

Yeah cuz its my birthday. 
My sis is going to visit and is bringing a cake just for me. Awww how sweet! (not really cuz I want to lose some weight. :b ) But anyways its the thought that counts. I love my sister. :mushy 

I wonder if my bro will remember my bday? Probably not. Well, then again, my sis will probably call him to remind him because she does that kind of stuff.

Then on Saturday it will be a super special day. Me and my bff are doing a whole day of shopping. We will even go to a new casino in Hershey. I've never been to a casino before. So I'm excited about all of it. Plus we haven't hung out together, just her and I, in forever. Yanno, with families and all it just doesn't happen.

Then on Monday I'll meet my other friend's new boyfriend. Kind of nervous about that. Meeting someone new. I won't know how to act. But, whatever. My plan is to go to my bff's house and have my friend come there with her bf so its not so uncomfortable for me. Then again that might make it more uncomfortable for him meeting two of her friends at one time.........but hey its not about him.....we gotta think about my SA here. :b 

:blah


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been stumped on this for hours now and it turns out I'm just an idiot who can't read. :con


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ohh I got lost in the sky in yr emeralds, in yr emerald eyes I could die


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Understanding in the first step to mastery.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Happy birthday Coco!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nooooo I just wanna stay home tomorrow and lay in bed and watch movies and and not be sick. ****.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my dad is such an *******


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

maggiemae84 said:


> Happy birthday Coco!


Thanks! (((hugs)))


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday from me too.

:yay :hb :yay


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday CoconutHolder!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awww shucks, guys. Thank you for the Happy Birthday wishes. :yes :thanks 

Its still hard to believe I'll be 28 tomorrow.

I'm getting up there. :b


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Welp, time to be hitting the chocolate again. I'm determined to fully consume these 1000+ calories, I guess. Calms my :rain - best do whatever in disregard of the future because nothing's gonna change.

Maybe I should just go and get addicted to alcohol or something.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ugh I reek of meche


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ohhhhhh hellz yeah!! the new Testament album is on the internet to download!!!!

This makes my week.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm never going to finish these shirts by Friday! Hurry up and dry damn it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wish it was easy to tell her. ops 

it prabably wouldn't work anyway. i should just give up.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

****lery clintoon :lol :|


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_I need you so much closer_


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Fukc everything.
**** ambition.
**** trying.
**** people.

I wish i won the lottery.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I am a phony.I am really a dark pit of negativity.I want to have the ability to crush my enemys, to destroy their own sense of worth, to **** them over, to embarras them in front of their friends, to see them cry and then just crush them even more.So they will not even DEAR to try anything with me.I want revenge, i want everyone to see that i am the winner, that i am not only as good as them, but i want them to feel bad because i am BETTER than them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy B-day Coco!


Why can't it be Friday?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't wanna go to the psychiatrist :afr 

Happy Birthday Coconut!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, Illusions and Toscy!




You SASer's are so nice. Thats why I like coming here. You are like family.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mrs. C


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Going to get a haircut. Don't really want to.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

choices,decisisons..which way to go,how,why,what will happen?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder if I'll get an email _today_.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Home sweet home. Sweet, sweet home. Home is nice when outside is like a hurricane :eek 
No way am I going back for one class in that cold, windy mess. Is it _ever_ going to be warm here?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow. I'm pretty sure my house is going to cave in.

I am actually a little frightened.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Surreal

Out of this world

It's not past, it's not present, it's not future

But it still is

Remember. Forget. Anticipate. Experience.

Where are we? Where is where?

Colors, forms, sounds, pitches. They're there, but where?

Has the past happened? Is the past just signals in our brains? Where did the past take place? Would there be a past if nobody existed to remember it?

Walk. Run. Stay. Or just be.

Whatever you do, it influences the entire world. Whatever little thing you do, as little as lifting a finger, causes a ripple effect, and ultimately affects the entire universe. You are already an important part of history.

But are we here?

Is anybody there?

Happy cycling... stay sane.


*goes to check in at Bellevue*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Tonight I get to show yet another human being what a complete waste I am. 

Since work is getting so much more stressful, shouldn't I get paid more? Isn't that how life works?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Tonight I get to show yet another human being what a complete waste I am.
> 
> Since work is getting so much more stressful, shouldn't I get paid more? Isn't that how life works?


no. the more work you accept the more work you'll receive.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I said to my psychiatrist that I was feeling really anxious about our appointment today and she says "why!?" and looks at me like I'm mad. Wtf! She's alright though, I guess.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

vai fan said:


> ummmm, I'll have what he's having. lol


:lol ... Sorry, I just got a bit carried away why listening to a psychedelic song.

Great, a water pipe broke outside our house and now we have no water. :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pressure washing is sure hard on the arms. I'm going to get sunburned again.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i thought about curling my hair so it gets a afro-look..the thought of it made me laugh :lol but ME having a afro in real life is not funny...not funny at all.... :sus 

:rofl


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I said to my psychiatrist that I was feeling really anxious about our appointment today and she says "why!?" and looks at me like I'm mad. Wtf! She's alright though, I guess.


LoL gee must have made you feel totally normal and stuff. I have anxiety issues, yet telling a stranger my life story doesn't freak me out one bit. Nope.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I've had it. I'm done. I give up.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I like waffles.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know what to say.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

****! A customers car just died on the freeway after they finished "fixing" it. Guess what happened when she brought her other car in a few months ago? Same ****ing thing. Never happened before.. let alone twice! Oh I wish my boss was still here. Angry yelling people freak me out.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Why do people mistake pro-Pastafarianism for anti-Christianity? Riddle me that.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've finally just started watching Lost!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LMAO wow.
Never knew the local news website could be so entertaining.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I think I just threw up my insides, there's nothing left.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Goodnight world. I really, really, really hope this goes away soon. I am ****ing miserable.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

G'night maggiemae.
Hope you feel better soon :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really HATE it when he does that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I am dog assed tired and I feel huge.

dang cake.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Asperger's Syndrome was discussed in one of my classes today, and I could _feel_ the awkward stares from classmates as they undoubtedly toyed with the notion of me having it. I was the first to leave the class, and I saw how some of them looked at me. Ah, it's great being ****ed up.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Time for bed :yawn 

I've been having the whackiest dreams lately. Wonder what will happen tonight? Only one way to find out. Au revoir SAS.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Saturday nights in neon lights
Sunday in the cell
Pills enough to make me feel ill
Cash enough to make me well_


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

There's 3 things of light sour cream in the fridge that all expire on 4/21. That's a lotta sour cream to eat in just a couple weeks lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> I've been having the whackiest dreams lately. Wonder what will happen tonight? Only one way to find out. Au revoir SAS.


I had a weird dream last night. I was randomly on a trip to San Fransisco with a couple buddies from school. Somehow I ended up on the plane with them and was all, "where are we headed?"
"San Fransisco"
"Oh okay cool"
LoL my parents had no idea. I didn't even have any luggage with me! I was walking around once we got there like dang, I don't even have my CAMERA. I got back home and my parents were majorly pissed even though, in my defence, I only stayed one day as opposed to the 3 that were planned. It was interesting though.

Other random thought: I hate getting messages from people on facebook. Okay well I like it, but it brings attention to my page and I dont want attention brought to my page! I also don't want to see everyone else's pictures and comments.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've gotta stop going to bed so late.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

drink cider from eleven leven leven leven leven


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope I can figure out a way to move THIS YEAR. That would be awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn 

blahhh :sigh 

rain rain go to Spain, never show your face again.

Rain on the green grass and rain on the tree
rain on the housetop but not on me.

:rain 

where are you spring?
come to me.

oh mr. sun
sun
mr. golden sun
please shine down on me


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So I guess we're just going to skip this month. 

Lovely.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

We still have no water because of the busted water pipe 

Well at least they're working on it...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Going to Blue Jays (baseball) home opener soon. :banana


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice place to live Polar!


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i guess its gonna be a long walk..


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn it Elizabeth, go to bed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like I'm being eaten alive from the inside out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dangnabit I could be doing something productive right now.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I may have type II bipolar. I need to talk to my doc about this.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Embracing the broken circles, and making them whole again is starting to make sense. I'm going to have the follow up sleep study and at least try the machine.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ugh I can see this is gonna be one of those nights.
I need someone to talk to 

Maybe I should go write in a journal or something.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lock me up and throw away the key hello darkness my old friend loneliness I wish I had someone to talk to passion


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

A screwdriver saves the day.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw a girl with social anxiety on Montel Williams today.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I loooooove how anxiety makes me incompetent


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

painnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Noca said:


> painnnnnnnnnn!


without love


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

**** you SA

each day I drift farther and farther away


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i feel sick,its raining outside and i have to work outside today,hows that gonna go?i'll probably get sicker..its raining in my head too,i wonder if i can ever forgive myself,i've done it before,have to do it again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have run tonight. I will have to try and run early tomorrow.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My new washer and dryer arrive today! :boogie


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

images and sounds,how they can manipulate you left or right,right or wrong,positive or negative


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb what a night! I'm enjoying this new **** SA thing I have going on! First a Von Iva show where it was just us and a bunch of 5-6 year olds dancing like maniacs.. seriously the most adorable thing ever! Jillian actually started crying when I gave her the shirt I made her! I'm getting bold.. went up to Kelly and said hey I haven't gotten my hug tonight.. and got my hug :lol They said they were going to another show and we should come along so we did! This will mark the second time I've danced with Andy just for the sake of dancing! My goal for the night was to dance with Kelly and I danced next to her to I'm going to consider it a victory :lol I have to be at work in 5 hours ugh. Well that was enough random thoughts for a month :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I saw a girl with social anxiety on Montel Williams today.


Really? Wow. What did she say? How did she do? Was it a show on SA?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going shopping today and to a casino.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Tomorrow is always a day away.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Wish me luck.


Good luck!

I don't want to go and eat out with my parents, why can't they just go on their own? They're making such a big deal out of it. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

First-thing-in-the-morning mental breakdowns are much better than last-thing-at-night mental breakdowns because you don't have to try to sleep with a stuffy nose.

Also, I feel sooo much better after that. It got me thinking, even if it was about the last thing I _wanted_ to think about. At least I put things in perspective instead of blocking everything out.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Soooo hungry. I won a free slice of pizza too but I'm too lazy to go get it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Last night was well worth this hangover :yes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

i have to find stuff to do


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

My ankles are sore.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Every little bit counts.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm sad and lonely, my glass was allways halfempty,i need to shed some skin,see the light again,i started worrying so my stomach hurts again,i used to like those songs,but they too were sad songs,i allways liked the sad songs


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

whats another night all alone?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I suck.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How am I still awake?!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to throw it all away. I want to start over again. I want to go home.
My life consists of homework. School is my life. The only thing that consists of my life.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

soundlessenigma said:


> I want to throw it all away. I want to start over again. I want to go home.
> My life consists of homework. School is my life. The only thing that consists of my life.


Lol me too


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Semi-TV heaven. All about Eve w/Bette Davis and the final four on CBS. If I'm too tired to go out this is okay.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

huh. i guess when you don't pay your internet bill, they do turn it off...


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm bored and want some chocolate. . .but right now I'm scared to go to the store. . .

:afr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I really don't know anymore.. ah well..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is fun. I'm manic and completely exhausted at the same time. If I can't sleep soon I'm going to go totally crazy.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I am ok if I stay in the now in the safety of consciousness separate from the mind and its falsities...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Time for sleepy for me...............


night night SAS


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ughh... I'm so lost right now. Sorry, to whomever it applies to.

Is whomever a word?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:37ejayeo]EVBITd79kis[/youtube:37ejayeo]
3:32-4:00 :lol :lol :lol thats hilarious!

poor piano player. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm soooooooooooooooooooooooo bored!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Must. Sell. More.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sings out of key* "And I'll try not to sing out of key." *sings out of key*


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

feels good to wake up,allthough a little down,it feels good.when did i start dwelling in negative again..i was supposed to be positive.am i out of the race now?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that was a weird dream. :eek


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

where do I start, where do I begin


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Finished it last night, it was pretty good.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

must. get. job.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

one day soon....i'm gonna do something fun,new,unexpected,groundbreaking,sensational...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Anyone remember the Soy burgers they used to have at 7-11? Damn those were good.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Roberto said:


> Anyone remember the Soy burgers they used to have at 7-11? Damn those were good.


 uke


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

With the new day comes new strength and new thoughts
Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ooO a new customer


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

life is fun


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to stop sleeping in that position.

But that's not gonna happen.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is confusing


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

now where did i place those?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

NASCAR is strangely good to watch when you're bored, cuz it's boring. It possibly is the math thing where two negatives make a positive.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Of course I have to be sick on my one day off


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yeahhh‚ I salvaged all the stuff on my screwed hard drive! :banana

Sometimes being a geek pays off.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Breathe Right strips are sexy no matter what you think! And I'm wearing one on my hike, no nyaaaaaaaa.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Should I believe? Could this be the season?? They're looking pretty damn good....


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ The Jays?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm curry or salad ?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ah, how sweep it is! Beating up on the Red Sox just never seems to get old.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Trying to think outside the box...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Just ordered a new mic for my MD.. hope it works *crosses fingers*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:2yaltmel]oQDakdp5WZ0[/youtube:2yaltmel]
tell me this guy doesn't look wasted. and the guitar player :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

pulling G's


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My face has been really warm all day. Like, a little burny, kind of.

:con :stu 


I'm probably becoming allergic to myself. :b


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

> tell me this guy doesn't look wasted.


yeah, a little bit. :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

that was a long *** day. i'm glad it's over! goodnight, i'm beat!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

batman can said:


> ^ The Jays?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

maggiemae84 said:


> > tell me this guy doesn't look wasted.
> 
> 
> yeah, a little bit. :lol


a little? :lol

i couldn't stop laughing when i first saw it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is getting painful. I don't need things.. they're just _things_. Sell it all!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why do i chase after douche bags?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This cd sucks.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why the hell didn't i talk to her!? i had a chance to talk to her today. we were working in the same area. next time...next time...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Facebook is the devil.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Should I buy it or not? 
I've been staring at it for almost an hour now...it's only $15...It's a stupid movie, but I want it. :sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

crunch time


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Cap'n Crunch time? I now have to sign into the work net and work for 10 hours. I DON'T WANT TO. No, I will allign myself with the moment and be open to the potential god is infusing it with.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

hehe no...as in I'm-screwed-if-I-don't-hurry-up time...

I will never be as successful or happy as I could be withut SA


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear side:

*Quit ****ing with my sleep.* That is all.

Thankyou,

-Elyse


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I completely forgot to wish my Dad a happy birthday before he left for work this morning, damn.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

STOP EATING SUGAR


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I've only got a month to figure out how to do this.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought light coffee (1/2 the caffeine) in order to wean myself from the coffee. 

I've also started drinking green tea.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sometimes it's fun to read


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i sirously need to do some cleaning.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just spent 30 minutes thinking and writing something, and i didn't post it! i hate when i do this!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's leave this place
Let's go somewhere
Go somewhere far away from here
Let's be those who disappeared


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

positive-negative-positive-negative-positive-negative-positive........->...->....->.....

neutral.what is that?is there such a thing?and if there is how long can it be held?

how many sides is there to this coin?

and...how many sides is there to me?or you?


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> [youtube:3a8n0iia]oQDakdp5WZ0[/youtube:3a8n0iia]
> tell me this guy doesn't look wasted. and the guitar player :lol


specially in the beginning he looks wasted but im surprised how good he sings if he's that wasted that he appears to be :eek 
those drummers and the rest of the band are really doing some heavyduty playing there,they kick @$$
the guitarist isnt really getting into his solo though,mayby he broke a nail or something :lol


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I bought light coffee (1/2 the caffeine) in order to wean myself from the coffee.
> 
> I've also started drinking green tea.


lots of tea would be good i think


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ok 63-year-old co-worker, i did not need to know that you got lucky with your boytoy over the weekend


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Making some slow progress?
I hope so...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I am so sick of soup. I need to find another cheap lunch.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

how can I love these people when they're all crooked


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just found 7 Stevie Ray Vaughan guitar books!!!!!!

- In Step
- In The Beginning
- Lightnin Blues 1983-1987
- Soul To Soul
- Texas Flood
- The Sky Is Crying 
- Couldn't Stand The Weather 

this is going to be fun to play!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just put $350 on my credit card. That felt good!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's like being in a submarine...filled with loads and loads of books


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's nice to be able to open the windows in the house.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I just put $350 on my credit card. That felt good!


i know how that feels. i put $400 on one of mine this monday. once i play them off i'm going to burn them!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think I'm pregnant.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The nastiest thing in the world is a cockroach, dead or alive. (I'm being dramatic, obviously; the nastiest thing in the world is a prolapsed rectum.) There was an enormous roach in front of my door when I got home. It could have just been resting its eyes, but judging by the fact that it was upside down with a look of contempt dried around its antennae, I could only surmise that it expired sometime this morning. I had to do a flying Dorothy Hamill split just to get into my room. Apparently, my thighs of steel created a wind gust powerful enough to resurrect the roach, as it started flailing about the floor wildly. It was ****ing huge and scary. When I entered my room, I could feel a gravitational pull towards it. My arm chair was rotating around it like a satellite. Or some ****ing thing. All I know is that it was huge and I was grossed out. I used a shoe to kick it underneath a dresser, and later I will block out the event due to trauma.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Thank you. That was V nice. Once when I was in the army, I woke up to a scraping noise coming from my desk. I turned on the light and a HUGE cockroach was eating an aspirin I left out. I think he had a tatto of a fly on his bicep. He turned to me and said, "Turn the Figgin light off newby". Apparently the cockroach had been in the army longer than me. I pulled the covers over my head and shivered until morning. He was scarier then the scorpion I found in my bed at the bottom of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my wallet is busting with money  (dont think im rich cause im $17k in debt or more)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Rhodiola rosea has been shown effective in improving mood and alleviating depression and anxiety. Research from Russia has shown that it improves both mental and physical performance, prevents sickness in high altitudes, and reduces fatigue. Rhodiola rosea’s effects are attributed to its ability to optimize serotonin and dopamine levels and its influence on opioid peptides like beta-endorphins.


I've read soooo many good things about this herb. Everyone who has tried it (from the comments I've read on numerous sites) has awesome things to say about how it helped improve their mood, energy, anxiety....etc.


I'm going out to buy this tomorrow. I cannot wait. I am so excited!!! And I just can't hide it! I'm about to lose control and I think I like it.........ohhh yeah........


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I still have no idea what was so funny.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

How embarrassing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I want to take a nine hour nap


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a freak.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm a weirdo.

(Lol @ Memphis self-destruct)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Was that a dumb question? I'm thinking it might've been..

Oh well.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want my new tattoo.. but I'm supposed to be saving money.. but I really really want it. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my money works hard for me


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No matter where I go, there's always some ******* around to make me feel like **** about myself. I go into a grocery store tonight and some stock boy prick goes, "Hey, there's you a girl" and one of the other guys goes, "Ohhhhh!!" like it's some big ****ing insult to suggest that one of the greasy cretins working the late shift demean himself into dating me... the mere suggestion of such constitutes an enormous indignity. Yeah, I'm sure they go home to their supermodel girlfriends who then rub their chiseled, manly physiques with cod oil nightly. ****ing dicks. It's like ugly girls should just pack it in, because no matter how good you feel at any given moment, someone is always there to bring up how ugly you are and make you feel like you're unfit to even be alive. I give the **** up. A girl could have the greatest personality in the world and be a nice, honest person, but if she's ugly, no one cares about her unless they're looking for an easy target to ridicule. Great.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a really BAD headache right now!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Why bother? It's gonna hurt me._


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want to have a conversation with a robot, leave me alone.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well this thread finally reached 100,000 views!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> No matter where I go, there's always some @$$# around to make me feel like @#%$ about myself. I go into a grocery store tonight and some stock boy @#%$ goes, "Hey, there's you a girl" and one of the other guys goes, "Ohhhhh!!" like it's some big @#%$ insult to suggest that one of the greasy cretins working the late shift demean himself into dating me... the mere suggestion of such constitutes an enormous indignity. Yeah, I'm sure they go home to their supermodel girlfriends who then rub their chiseled, manly physiques with cod oil nightly. @#%$ dicks. It's like ugly girls should just pack it in, because no matter how good you feel at any given moment, someone is always there to bring up how ugly you are and make you feel like you're unfit to even be alive. I give the @#%$ up. A girl could have the greatest personality in the world and be a nice, honest person, but if she's ugly, no one cares about her unless they're looking for an easy target to ridicule. Great.


Well, I never met you in person and I'm a straight female -but I still reckon you're more interesting than the majority of females around.
....but then, I'm a bit strange, me self! 
Still, don't take such things too heart: people are sometimes a little like wild animals: picking-up on any sensitivity that you might happen to have at the moment.

-Like my brother for example. Who is not homosexual, in my honest opinion, and yet, because a friend made a pass at him, became paranoid about whether or not he himself was gay!!! ...he had strange men coming up to him in shopping malls and gyrating in front of him!!! -yep, no joke! And, I personally reckon that he is in fact quite straight.
But my brother's insecurities about being otherwise, was met with people (no doubt with their own set of insecurities) picking on him.

...I think it's called 'transference' or something ...but people are much closer to instinctual animals than they probably give themselves credit for. -The point being: don't pay much heed to it all! ...I don't even personally know you and I still reckon you're unusual and most certainly interesting!

Besides which: looks fade. Even more, I think, in the case of women. You can maybe last till around 35 or so -then you're time is up. Whilst men can last until around 60. -So, who cares about looks when they're apparently so very fleeting.

Personality is worth that much more. At least this is something that lasts longer than 15 years.

Isn't than worth thinking about?!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Come back, yesterday!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I don't want to have a conversation with a robot, leave me alone.


How many times must I say this before it sinks in?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to go home.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to have a conversation with a robot, leave me alone.
> ...


Is that your brother?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Apparently I really look different. Unidentifiable. I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No it's just someone I find very annoying.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's okay they're gone, finally.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Arsrggggdgsoujhguilh how am I going to get to last class?

I need someone to drive me there.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ in case they come back, I got you some drama repellent...









they were all out of annoying people repellent....

Can you try flying?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha ^

I would love a bottle of that.

Man I don't even know if I want to go to last class. I'm not sure I can handle any more ridiculous soulja boy songs along with the rest of the ****tastic music the girls who sit in front of me listen to on their computers. The teacher doesn't seem to mind either. Gahhh! Shoot me. I can't focus with that BS in the background. It's the most annoying thing ever. I might as well just stay home and get some damn sleep.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol why don't you start playing some of you're own good *** music?
then again if you're not learning anything and it won't keep you from graduating, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to stay home


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I guess it's time for me to start feeling **** again. I really want to find out if I have bipolar, I wouldn't be surprised if I did.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol I suppose I could do that but that would bring unwanted attention to myself.
I'm ahead in that class. I'm already 75% done a project I don't think anyone else has started yet. Today we will just be reviewing for Thursday's chapter 2 test. 
I just feel so exhausted (it's the klonopin). 
yeah, I'm staying home damnit.


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

Is this a chat thread?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Meppe said:


> Is this a chat thread?


no, but the rules are broken a lot, as you can see


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for breaking the rules.

Oh wait....


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

bannad for banning in Random Thought Of The Day


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This t-shirt smells like Spain. Maybe cause I bought it there.

Spain was friggin' awesome by the way.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I chipped my tooth. Great.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hi everyone!


******spreads love around*******


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to play like him!

the great chet atkins!
[youtube:dvhcmgyn]wsePsTEgiqU[/youtube:dvhcmgyn]

dark eyes
[youtube:dvhcmgyn]25RvDYU0qEc[/youtube:dvhcmgyn]


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

so many nice intresting people out there,i wish we could do more together


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just made my own day! i found a site with a lot of guitar books!!!! this should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Such a beautiful day and nobody to share it with.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

RubyTuesday said:


> Personality is worth that much more.


I don't believe that. Looks are everything.

Anyway, I'm sick of whining now just as I'm sure everyone is sick of reading me whine. I'll go back to making vacuous posts, since it is my livelihood.

I don't know why people feel the urge to take their motorized wheelchairs on the road. There's no reason for a Rascal scooter to brave highway traffic, but the guy thought it was totally okay... totally okay; I mean, he had a little red flag flapping in back. The flag just made me want to run him over even more. I don't know why. I think I just really hate tiny mesh triangles.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> Such a beautiful day and nobody to share it with.


I hear ya.
The only thing that's going to get my pale self a tan is walking to and from school.
I can't even sit outside on my back deck and enjoy the sun because nine times out of ten it's too small for sun to reach it. I like sun. =(


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

******spreads sunshine and love among SAS'ers******


***********sends~~~~~~~~ 
*good things coming your way*
vibes out to everyone**********


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

[youtube:3v1bckvn]4-3PQVnkmFU[/youtube:3v1bckvn]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Taco Bell! Couldn't handle more soup.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have Living On A Prayer stuck in my head. Somebody shoot me please.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I don't know why people feel the urge to take their motorized wheelchairs on the road. There's no reason for a Rascal scooter to brave highway traffic, but the guy thought it was totally okay... totally okay; I mean, he had a little red flag flapping in back. The flag just made me want to run him over even more. I don't know why. I think I just really hate tiny mesh triangles.


Ever since that guy rode his lawn mower across Wisconsin to see his dying buddy they all think they are rebels and gonna score a movie deal. And they all have scowls on their faces. If they wanted to walk they should walked 30years ago so they didn't end up in the scooter!! That is a harsh view of it though and I"m a bad boy for saying that. Haha.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I gained 20 pounds. Probably from all that Super Thick Deluxe.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why is it 15 degrees cooler than forecasted this morning?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This thought process is crap. Snap out of it ffs! *slaps self*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like a I need a new cam too. Geez why does everything have to break at the same time!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hope I don't go to prison.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i found some new music!


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I weigh 4 kilograms more than i thought i did. BUT i don't feel it in my clothes - maybe it is muscle ???


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well if I had've known _that_ I wouldn't have taken my usual dose.

**** this.

Why hasn't that dermatologist called me yet?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I hear thunder!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm finally up early for once! :shock


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yay! finally!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Another warm and sunny day!


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

it's to deep to dive there now


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm surprised at myself for sharing that.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Bedheadboard!

And why in the world would I take a picture of it? :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sale racks are a ***** but looks like I made the most of it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to get ready for a dentist appt now. 

Bahhhhhhhhhhhhh..........

Why is it that people make sheep sounds on the internet when they talk about something unfavorable?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I have to get ready for a dentist appt now.
> 
> Bahhhhhhhhhhhhh..........
> 
> Why is it that people make sheep sounds on the internet when they talk about something unfavorable?


I lol'd.

Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

gotta go back. poop.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish there were more guys like him in the world.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

it is what it is,i will thrust it will be allright


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Yes, thrusting usually makes things alright, 

All I want to do is stay home and make stuff, jewelry, food, businesses, relationships. My job is getting in the way of the real me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Should I take a big leap or just go slow about this?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice Job On Driving In Style.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The future scares the **** out of me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Going to go to the art store tonight BY MYSELF ahh!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why?

Yeah I'm all out of random thoughts...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I swear I saw it. I'm not crazy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ooo found the cam I want! Come on ebay give me $175!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wooo spacing out...what's wrong with me?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm talking to someone on msn!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i slept 18 hours


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The dentist injected me with tons and tons of novocaine. I'm still partially paralyzed. I hate that.

Although I'd rather feel that than feel them hitting a nerve while they are drilling my teeth.

ahhhhhhhhh

dental visits are nerve wracking.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Although I'd rather feel that than feel them hitting a nerve while they are drilling my teeth.


Oh god, that reminds me of my last dentist visit. She said it wouldn't hurt! :wife


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nooooo!!

****ing hell. Tomorrow is going to suck.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Although I'd rather feel that than feel them hitting a nerve while they are drilling my teeth.
> ...


Oh man!! Sorry to hear that! :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay went to the art store by myself and got the paintbrushes I need without freaking out :boogie


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish I was as hip as MseryChic. She knows all the latest, cool, alterna-rocking girl bands!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

schloppy joes, schlop, schloppy joes, meatloaf sandwich.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what is normal


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

why does everything caffeine free not taste like the original..does caffeine have a taste?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

workinprogress87 said:


> what is normal


Good question.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a bad headache!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I wanted to make a photo album for my friends bday of all the shows we've been to but turns out I have pics for 40 shows. I don't know if my printer can handle that


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone want to chat on messenger?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Beer rocks!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

One love, one heart, let's get together and feel all right.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you a sprinkle enthusiast? Damn I'm bored


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ugh, it feels good to be home after that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe I'll get through more than a few pages without falling asleep.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My lungs hurt


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I think years of bad posture have caught up with me. My ****ing back hurts and it is just too painful to train myself to sit with a straight back. Slouching is the only way i know how to live. I can just see myself as an old wench with a hump. Oh Mr Brown, how did you live with that thing on your back?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

the truth is out there


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You just can't win.

I woke up on my stomach and my side wasn't hurting too much, then I turn my head and realize I've got myself a ****ing neck cramp.

And today I have to attend a mandatory assembly that just so happens to be during my OFF CLASS.

Edit: I do have an off class, it's just been shortened a bit.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm really tired :yawn

Hope tomorrow goes well. We'll see.

Also, I think I've been approaching this all wrong. I love my outstanding social skills. :um


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if I'll be asked to work this weekend.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

why did i do that?

that was a bit awkward.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Whoa I actually slept in for once. If you count 10:30 AM as sleeping in.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope this movie is good.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Now, where did I put my motivation?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I miss my dog.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Those meatball subs were good.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So I started taking a new med today and noticed my eyes begin to flicker. It started off slowly and then kept getting faster. I was beginning to get really freaked until the light bulb in my room burnt out.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not sure what's going on, but Ninjas can be subtle too...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I had've known that was going to happen, I would have warned him. 
Ow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hah that pic of me isn't going to last long. I know it.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My parents are having guests over on Saturday night and they want me out of the house. They suggested going out with friends. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I submitted my request for vacation! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't fail on me now, speakers! Pleeaaaseee!
I don't even care that you suck.
Everything just keeps BREAKING and I can't replace things when they break please do not break :cry


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My sister is turning into quite the little narcissist.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think it's nap time


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

The Masters are on today. :banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

time for some more ritalin!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Huh. I didn't know Lifehouse was a Christian band.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

'House centipede season' officially kicked off today at my place :afr


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The trail is 4 miles not 3, huh?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I have about 70 things to sell on ebay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> So I started taking a new med today and noticed my eyes begin to flicker. It started off slowly and then kept getting faster. I was beginning to get really freaked until the light bulb in my room burnt out.


LMAO!!

I could see myself doing the same thing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its too bad their isn't and "edit" button in real life.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Or a "change avatar" function.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugh!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I DON'T WANT TO GO TO THE DENTIST TOMORROW AHHH!! WHEN WILL THIS TORTURE BE OVER?!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Uhhh, why is it making that noise?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was a nice sleep.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

"so why don't you have a girlfriend?"
-Um, well...I HAVE ****ING SA!!!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

We had a winter storm last night with heavy snowfall, thunder and lightning. Annoying, but it definitely gets points for creativity. 

1-3 inches expected today. Gotta love Minnesnowta.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Or a "change avatar" function.


yeah that is a good one too.

That would be fun to change yourself as often as you like throughout the day or each day and everyone would still know who you are.

Invisibility option would be cool too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> We had a winter storm last night with heavy snowfall, thunder and lightning. Annoying, but it definitely gets points for creativity.


Oooh I would have really liked that. That sounds pretty cool. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Wow I have about 70 things to sell on ebay


omg! I have stuff I could be selling but procrastination always wins.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hah that pic of me isn't going to last long. I know it.


I like your new avatar pic, very pretty. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

416girl said:


> 'House centipede season' officially kicked off today at my place :afr


omg that is so disgusting. I HATE those bugs. :afr


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am uncomfortable with people coming to me for consoling when they're crying. I felt so out of touch with the feelings.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

girls with baseball hats look hot!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

There should be a movie about someone with social anxiety... I've even got a great title for it in mind: "Table for One"


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> There should be a movie about someone with social anxiety... I've even got a great title for it in mind: "Table for One"


punch drunk love


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

S.A. Undercover

or just

Undercover


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Somebody will be really lucky.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm, there are 12 million reasons to get a lottery ticket tonight.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never Jerk Or Drop It Suddenly.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a movie about someone with social anxiety... I've even got a great title for it in mind: "Table for One"
> ...


 uke on Adam Sandler.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

la la la...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yesterday was Friday and today is Saturday.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WHATCHOO TALKIN BOUT WILLIS?!?!?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


 :spank


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

jabadabadooo


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mmm...Flintstones vitamins... [mouth waters]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Lick One Side To Insure Nobody Ransacks Envelope. Vagrants Enjoy Ransacking Interesting Envelopes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I could actually feel awake that would be nice. I don't ask for much.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ughhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm such a kid.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i'm so lonely


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

disappointment just kicked me in my stomach..
i've got to go..
have to leave this place 
what the .... am i gonna do


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm so glad I did what I did. That was a distraction keeping me "entertained" and unfocused on what I should do with my time and talent.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what do I do what do I do


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

feeling good, 92% on my final exam, date with a gurl tonight


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wow 

its amazing

I feel like I've finally reached a state of homeostasis.

I feel effin' great!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh noes! Just found out a bunch a family is coming to stay next weekend uke


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Here comes da storm.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah... in my dreams!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

We are having a thunderstorm now too.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

No joke, I was reading about the thunder in this thread and then it started thundering. Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

- DAMN HICCUPS! why wont you stop! 

- there is a new girl that works in my department, and i was with her ALL day. i hope she doesn't think i'm weird. she acts kinda shy. i tryed to break the ice by trying to make her laugh, but i don't know if it worked (i remembered i don't have a sense of humor)...

- how the hell do people run on public streets (side walk) when everyone is comming out of work. don't they know theyre being watched? i had anxiety just looking at her. i wish i could do that.

- :cup


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...And I come here to talk
I hope you understand...

....Yeah the spotlight shines upon you
And how could anybody deny you
I came here with a load
And it feels so much lighter
Now I met you
And honey you should know
That I could never go on without you...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

o.k, after this i'll stop polluting the SAS forum...

i never knew how much Tim Allen (the Home Improvement guy) looks like Geraldo Rivera!

Tim (mug shot)









Geraldo


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can't sleep in.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ta zhen duh se hun tzong ming


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Good job oversleeping 4 hours on a two day seminar. How embarrassing.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I ****ing hate people.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I should have went.

also, I suddenly have a huge craving for Chinese food.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm eating pizza. Yummmmmmmm

Its been too long since I've had pizza.


num num num num num I'm so hungry.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

So what if I got up at 5, I have ****ing trouble sleeping. :mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

om nom nom nom


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, wow. Just when you think you've made peace with your craptastic computer, it gives you a nice swift kick in the face.

That hurt, computer. I have a lot to write about and you're not helping!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

to the person who stole my credit card number, go eat shet and choke on it! :twak


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

going to church tonight was good,i feel peace now


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

SAS Friends isn't as interesting as it used to be.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Right, like I have nothing better to do than sit on my *** all day and wait for your ****ing call. Eat **** and die, seriously.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahhh ****.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

some people have a [email protected]#&ing starring problem.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> I @#%$ hate people.


same...


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ That is seriously one of the scariest people I have ever seen in my life. :afr ^^


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

i hope i don't wake up tomorrow


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

PAGE 666! :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmm cold beer and a whopping cheese burger .


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

They finally let us back in! Oh my ****ing god. I'm freezing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dangit. I'm not tired yet. But I really don't want to watch this scary movie.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

It is worth it to start wacthing the second season of jericho if I know I won't get the chance to see te end since the show was cancelled?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I burned my finger earlier, and the only band-aids I could find were Winnie the Pooh ones. I am now adorned with a band-aid featuring Pooh Bear and Piglet in a warm embrace. I'm so cool it hurts. :lol

edit: I took a crappy picture with my phone, but the band-aid is kinda messed up. Oh well, you can kinda make it out, anyway.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

A true friend will pat yr back as yr throwing up out the passengers car door :yes Only thing I can figure is it was the Ativan I took in the morning for my dentist appt. 12 hours later I had 1 beer and all hell broke loose. At least I made it back to his place before passing out. At least it ended well. Called in sick to work today and we went hiking in SF and went out to dinner!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope tomorrow is a better day.

:yawn ...going to sleep now.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I always come on too late.

I'm so bored...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait for tacos.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I need a nap.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My friend just invited me to go to the pub for his 18th. I can't do it! :afr :afr


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Blah blah blah. 

I'm bored.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LostinReverie


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes?


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i wanna be free


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's my Random thought of the day...Just LostinReverie. That's my idea of a mild internet flirt.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well it wasn't all that good, to be honest.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You better.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Life sucks right now


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone remember "Flight of the Navigator"?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

This is the 10,000th post for this thread.

Yes, I remember that movie but it has been a long time since I've seen it.

You are looking pretty today LostInReverie.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

PM me for the full pic, darlin


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ohhh man do I feel like ****.

I could use some more sleep.

I can't believe it's been a month!

-end random thoughts here-


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a ****ing presentation ****ing tomorrow and I'm going to ****ing **** it up. Everyone in that class is convinced that I'm a serial killer or a molester, or, even worse, a serial killer molester. 
(To be honest, Ted Bundy was hot, and I'd molest him any day of the week. Well, probably not now. His corpse isn't so pretty, but is still sexier than most, I would imagine. I'm kidding.... I imagine it _all the time_.) 
But... what was I talking about? Oh right, presentation. Yeah, I'm going to go off on random tangential thoughts like I just did, forget what I'm talking about, say something weird, and embarrass myself as usual. 
It's not like they'll think less of me anyway; I'm sure they assume that after class ends I don a ceremonial black robe, immerse myself in a communal bath of Robitussin (the cure-all to my people), and then feast with my family on fried bovine snouts and infant eyelids. Ah, great.
I'll try to remember not to say any of this while I'm up there, but I promise nothing.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel so bored today, it's weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> PM me for the full pic, darlin


LostInReverie made the 10,000th post of this thread. This is the 10,004th post. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And still haven't gotten a PM


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It takes some time to write it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sooo depressed... Why cant I just find a quiet place to lay down andd......


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not impressed. Thank you very much, ****er.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > PM me for the full pic, darlin
> ...


I don't think so, it says 10,010 posts at the bottom for me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i can make the 10,000th post if i delete a few posts from this thread.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CAD packages are supposed to make work EASIER


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

No Jumping Or Dancing In Skates!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I get it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

45 things up on Ebay so far woo!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I really don't know why this Mark Speight news has hit me so hard. Poor guy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Look Out! Start The Ignition! Now, Reverse Expeditely! Voluminous Elephants Rampaging In Ensemble!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Not Just One Dear In Sight!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

stupid ****.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is there hope


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ always.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ ok


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my light bulb went off on me... :rain 

its going to be a dark and lonely night (its usually just lonely) tonight.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Must be start of the weird bug season. Giant evil thing was just flying around my room.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Some kind of huge mutant bug buzzed past me and landed on the monitor a few days ago. I nearly **** myself.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

damn hiccups!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

BOO!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ahhh!

thanx.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Buddy is so spoiled. But his second cage is certainly getting used. He seems to love going over there (he chose to use his regular wheel as...a bathroom, so not much running is done in it hah). Now he's getting exercise.

And secretly I know my dad loves him :]
Never touched him once I don't think, but I hope if he does he gets bitten :wife


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Cats On Couches Often Naturally Understand The Holiness Of Lying Down Enjoying Rest.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> And secretly I know my dad loves him :]


I told my parents that I was considering getting a hamster and they were both COMPLETELY against it. Bad memories I think, heh.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> my light bulb went off on me... :rain
> 
> its going to be a dark and lonely night (its usually just lonely) tonight.


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Some kind of huge mutant bug buzzed past me and landed on the monitor a few days ago. I nearly **** myself.


 :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Little Ogres Sat Together In Nightgowns. Revealing Excititng, Very Entertaining, Reports of Intense Exctasy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kinky ogres are hot!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b :ditto


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Are Racy Dames Really Uncouth Monsters?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hahah, methinks so, LIR.... 

Lonely Olivia Samson took Inderal nightly. 
Rogaine elicits very exciting results in executives.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Women go crazy
'bout a sharp dressed man


I just heard that song. :b


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

young men in grandpa sweaters


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

OH GOD GRANDPA SWEATERS IN GENERAL GET ME HOT!!!

...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want this sooo bad!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp ... id=1699657


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

For JR87:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So my appointment is tomorrow? I thought it was on Wednesday!


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

ardrum said:


> For JR87:


is mr rogers dead? i should steal that sweater off his corpse


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love Mr. Rogers.

He has a calming effect on me.

He sang to us "You can never go down/Can never go down/Can never go down the drain." That is really good to know. :yes 

R.I.P, Mr. Rogers.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I love Mr. Rogers.
> 
> He has a calming effect on me.
> 
> ...


No kidding. His songs still get stuck in my head from time to time!

It's such a good feeling to know you're alive.
It's such a happy feeling
You're growing inside.
And when you wake up ready to say
I think I'll make a snappy new day [snap, snap]
It's such a good feeling, 
A very good feeling,
The feeling you know that...
I'll be back 
When the day is new
And I'll have more ideas for you.
And you'll have things you'll want to talk about.
I will too.

My sister said that she used to talk to Mr. Rogers on the TV screen. She'd tell him what we're having for dinner, etc.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think it's ever going to be warm here


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah that one and the beginning song is great too. :yes 

It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood,
A beautiful day for a neighbor.
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?...

It's a neighborly day in this beauty wood,
A neighborly day for a beauty.
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?...

I've always wanted to have a neighbor just like you.
I've always wanted to live in a neighborhood with you.

So, let's make the most of this beautiful day.
Since we're together we might as well say:
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?
Won't you be my neighbor?
Won't you please,
Won't you please?
Please won't you be my neighbor?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

bring back that lovin' feelin' wooah that lovin' feelin' 

lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mmm Kaspers. Orange is a good color for food :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah that one and the beginning song is great too. :yes
> 
> It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood,
> A beautiful day for a neighbor.
> ...


The lyrics of both of those have been effortlessly memorized for years. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I had the exact same dream last night that I had a couple years ago.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel very good today! i feel like i don't have a single worry in the world. i don't remember the last time i felt like this.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll have what he's having.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Talking into a camera is ****ing awkward, yet surprisingly easy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> I'll have what he's having.


siberian rhodiola rosea and ginkgo biloba (to help me concentrate)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a test in a few hours and i'm not even worried.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

you cant stop the truth


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My boss is a genius. A bacon holiday!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

aiieyahhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

fildhfuhdljhk.lfdx


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I haven't seen *****es the kittie in a long time now but there is a new cross eyed kittie who keeps peaking in my window. Come be my friend kittie!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Welcome to the Dollhouse" is quite the movie!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i cant wait to see the day when these painful tears all go away...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

52 things on ebay and 7 already selling woo! Making money is fun!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

almost.. but not yet


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I live above a Starbucks and today I walked to the bank and then got a frozen yogurt before walking back up the stairs to my place. That would have been a 30-minute trip involving over 10 miles of driving where I used to live...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wanna be sedated.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where did this night go? Almost time for my zombie pills ugh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am destined to fail at whatever I do


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> I wanna be sedated.


so do i :ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

right now is a perfect night to go to the beach. its nice and cool.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

woops there goes my productivity


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> right now is a perfect night to go to the beach. its nice and cool.


It was insanely hot the last few days...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ericj said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > right now is a perfect night to go to the beach. its nice and cool.
> ...


today also, but theres a nice breeze right now.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> today also, but theres a nice breeze right now.


Yeah, it cooled down nicely. I opened a number of my windows and it's almost chilly in here. Free cooling is awesome.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Is this like make Kori feel good about herself day or something?! wtf is going on :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

How in the world am I gonna function today with just one hour of sleep?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

weeeeeeeeeee kind of manic tonight! Stupid Seroquel is trying to kick in and ruin my fun!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

mmm... Seroquel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

G'night errbody!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if it's actually going to be warm.
Probably not.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I see nothing


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wonders if Qolselanu clicked on his name in the pic thread...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wanna go to the beach in California! 

I've never been to California.


Maybe someday I'll get to check it out.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's April 15, and I had to scrape ice off my car today. :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its cool out here today but tomorrow is going to be near 70. Then on Thursday its going to be 75!!! HOORAY!!

70 & 75 is very very awesome indeed. :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

64 high. Woo-hoo!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can't take much more ice. It had better really hit 70+. I can't believe it's still literally freezing at night.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmm iced coffee...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Every male I've ever encountered is an *******, with only 2 exceptions.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not sure if it's hot or cold, so I have both the fan and the oven going.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm back to my old ways... :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

green tea green tea green tea
oh what you do to me
I need you so badly


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

tums tums tums tums tummmss


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

food is READY!

get ready

cuz here it comes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have an untagged song and I cannot find the lyrics on the internet and it's driving me INSANE.

I was sitting in the wake of what could be a great mistake on a Saturday and the whisper of a prayer had gotten muffled in the air by a train and it seems to me if you set things free and they come to be then you always know, but the waves of the ocean hit the sands of emotion and I broke down. 

I broke down and I know I want love. I want to get lost inside your love. Oh, love. I want love. I want to get lost inside your love, your love, your love. 

Then through a constellation came a word of revelation from a gypsy. She said the man of your dreams lies beyond the broken beams of the sun. Oh, but it's not too late, we can change your fate if you lose some weight and you change that dress. But the woman that I see is all I'm asking you to be, nothing more. 

Nothing more, cuz I know I want love. I want to get lost inside your love. Oh, love. I want love. I want to get lost inside your love, your love, your love. 

And I wonder what I'd do if you weren't mine. I'd stay up in my room and sleep away the time. And it's not too late, we can change your fate if you lose some weight and you change that dress. But the woman that I see is all I'm asking you to be, nothing more. 

Nothing more, cuz I know I want love. I want to get lost inside your love. Oh, love. I want love. I want to get lost inside your love, your love, your love.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

this is not going to work :sigh 

there just has to be something else...!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Damn I'm lonely.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Poor baby


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

"because we're friends..."

...? I'm a paranoid ****


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the water people are coming today to drop off some more water for me, must leave out my two empty 5 gallon.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that was embarrassing.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

going to work outside. =)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think I messed that up. Gah, I can be more of a liability than a help at times.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why does healthy food have to taste so grody?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

* when we die, will we return as a new person or an animal?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Why does healthy food have to taste so grody?


Where is "grody" from?? I didn't know if anyone else was familiar with this word. When I was in elementary school, we had to do square dancing, and the girls were picking the guys. I remember that the girl who picked me told me she didn't like me, but picked me because I wasn't grody. I was confused by it all, but at least I wasn't grody, whatever that meant.

Edit: Nevermind, Urban Dictionary is a life saver!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=grody


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aaaarghh! ****!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Someone fix me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

> that ***** is grody...if you touch her you'll probably get Lou Gehrig's disease...


 :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't wait to finally understand this post-modern piece


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nap time :yawn


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I did something stupid today and I can't stop thinking about it!! It wasn't even _that_ stupid. ****...this is stupid. :fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why aren't they home yet?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A few days off to read and let my mind relax sounds good.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ardrum said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Why does healthy food have to taste so grody?
> ...


Hmm I don't know, I've just always used it. Must be a California thing.. like hella :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

We close at 5 means we close at 5! Not 5:10, not 5:20! I have better things to do than sitting around waiting for yr slow *** to get here! I should lock yr car up and leave. That'll teach ya!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Where is "grody" from?? I didn't know if anyone else was familiar with this word.


We used grody all the time growing up. =)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I guess "grody" might have widespread usage if I heard a girl use it here at age 9.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Go Habs Go!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I drank 5 cups of green tea today.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

that meal was gross, im sick of eating.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh space lord mother mother


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Go Flames Go!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

"...yes...?"

you know not how you hurt me


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

blah. whatever.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think we just crossed the line from devoted fans into creepy stalkers.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok why does the "don't do meth" commercial specifically target gay guys? That ticks me off.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have some much energy right now!

now i wont be able to sleep. :rain :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's enough now
It's your loss now
It's just that I'm low
It's just I don't know


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_A man and a woman had a little baby.
Yes, they did.
They had three in the family.
That's a magic number._


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

3-6-9, 12-15-18, 21-24-27, 30.
3-6-9, 12-15-18, 21-24-27, 30.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

[youtube:2e4iiica]rukWnObNtag[/youtube:2e4iiica]

This moved me i tell you - moved me. Beautiful.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

starblob said:


> This moved me i tell you - moved me.


Wow! Amazing! What more can I say? But...



starblob said:


> Beautiful.


Yes, beautiful, too!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_She's probably somebody's only light_


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

fools


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Where did my energy go?

Ahhh midterms are distributed today I completely forgot! And first class, too. Gross.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hurry up and shower!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it can only get worse from here


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a lovely bunch of coconuts.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There they are standing in a rooooow


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Big ones?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I have a lovely bunch of coconuts.


I'm jealous.  
Are you going to share?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You're holding enough already.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

never enough coconuts

I need more more more


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't ever underestimate my dorkiness. Somehow it ended up that I am listening to this song on YouTube:

[youtube:1gvojnv3]dkXV5O5GfJ8&feature=related[/youtube:1gvojnv3]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

In all seriousness, this song is a lot better than that one:

[youtube:2hul78pu]cpEGDXhu5oM[/youtube:2hul78pu]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

dammit... no sound.... can you provide the actual youtube link so I can email it to myself?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I have to post this here as I need to vent and can't remember if there is a special thread for venting this stupid **** of a lady where I am doing my placement for uni came up to me while I was talking to someone and shouts really loudly "OMG I can't beleive it!!! She is talking!!" then she turned to the person I was talking to and says "This girl is so quiet, she never talks... she is so adorable" 
WTF?!?! How am I supposed to gain confidence and talk to people if I have idiots like her putting me down in front of clients...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sure, why aren't you getting the sound? Hmmm...

Here is the second song I posted:





I like a lot of 80's. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel good right now. Thank you Adderall


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This will be a trying evening.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Maybe I should sell it on Craigslist...or Kijijijijijii....


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, I sort of have a plan. I only have three weeks now, so it better work.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, it's freaking windy! Somebody left the window open in the computer room and a bunch of picture frames flew off the table! :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yea its windy here too


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm in a really good mood today!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The pain and hurt from everyone in my past has reared its ugly head today.

I can't stop the pain and tears.

I want to snap out of it and enjoy the day.

I don't know if its even worth putting on make-up. It will end up running down my face.

I guess you can only push things down and aside for so long until you need to let it out.

- now I must move on because I have people that are very important in my life right now that need me. I will strive to never be so selfish to put their feelings below my own.-


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

I might gauge my eyes out and slam my face into the wall... or I might just stop drinking this coffee.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Worst Random Thought Ever!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> The pain and hurt from everyone in my past has reared its ugly head today.
> 
> I can't stop the pain and tears.
> 
> ...


 :hug

hope you feel better...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am so bored :fall


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I would like to thorzine drip bloody psychiatrists to give them a taste of their own medicine.

:lol

Just kidding.

Goofy me,
Gerard :eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've decided I'm going back to the doctor to ***** for some new SA meds.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Imagine if a bird was afraid of heights.
I'm that ****ing bird afraid of heights.
Don't the appointments ever end?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

ops Didn't mean to do that!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you, Karma. I knew I could rely on you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You really do not have to remind me every night, father.

I don't forget things _that_ easily.

Kindly **** off


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel better now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Thank you, Karma. I knew I could rely on you.


I love karma.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Karma is a dork's best friend.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope people didn't actually believe that was me...


i'm bad when it comes to being funny... :rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel tingly.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

142!

:lol

STOP IT!!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

so this is how it feels. :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

painnnnn!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

la la la


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate going from happy to depressed. its the wrose feeling ever. i wish this could all go away. no one should deserve to live like this. i think my depression get getting more worse as the days go by. :sigh


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

sleepy time.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why am I happy about being called a wanker? I guess it was the cute blonde who overheard everything lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh I shouldn't of napped


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ugh a bunch of family is going to be here this weekend. Double ugh they want to celebrate my bday then. You'd think they'd learn by now that I never want to celebrate my bday.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm ****ing tired.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to die


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_There's the pitch, slow and straight.
All I have to do is swing
and I'm a hero, but I'm a zero._


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

jchildr said:


> _There's the pitch, slow and straight.
> All I have to do is swing
> and I'm a hero, but I'm a zero._


What's that from?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

workinprogress87 said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > _There's the pitch, slow and straight.
> ...


A Weezer song called "Perfect Situation"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Lack of sympathy towards imperfection neutralizes repression effectively. Vulnerability exterminates rapidly, innovating euphoria.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd scream but I'd wake all my neighbors


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope they don't seriously think that.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Stop ringing me! I don't want to help you fix your phones!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

moan moan sigh sigh cry and die


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Karma is a dork's best friend.


Only weaklings think this way.
You = :afr of me and my dork gang

we won't even have to do anything to you
you are already adding up negative karma for yourself. :b 
and we all know karma takes care of itself.

so..........
:lol :lol :lol :lol 
:b :b :b :b 
:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

jchildr said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > jchildr said:
> ...


I <3 Weezer.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

some people are so stupid. 
this is really hard. i'm surprised at myself.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Stop ringing me! I don't want to help you fix your phones!


So how are they calling you if their phones need to be fixed?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

But the Raptor game is at 12:30! NOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Playoffs time. :boogie


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

^Indeed! 

But I signed up for something this Sunday that I just found out can't be rescheduled. :cry 

I'm gonna have to listen to game one on the radio.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Stupid damn personal references. I should just buy a bunch of cellphones and give them fake names and numbers so I can recommend MYSELF.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to:
-wash my car and clean it from the inside
-do some cleaning
-post some stuff on ebay
-workout (my chest and back, and do some jump rope)
-do some homework

today.




*click*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Stupid damn personal references. I should just buy a bunch of cellphones and give them fake names and numbers so I can recommend MYSELF.


 :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

arf


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > Stop ringing me! I don't want to help you fix your phones!
> ...


It was my Grandad. He kept ringing me to check if each of his phones were working and then wanted me to check if he had incoming calls by ringing him several times. It's something to do with his phone line and BT rather than the actual phones.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Whatever that was it smelled good.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Something's ****ed with my YIM A-gain. 

No, cat. You may not ask to leave and then whine to come back in.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Koko? Who the fuc--OHHHH! _Koko_.

Yes, she'd love it. Lots and lots of pics. :yes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what did :cry :cry I do to make you hate me? :stu :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

weekend is coming up.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to ask my friend if he wants to go on holiday in some foreign country. It's just in the past with things like this he's said things like "it would be boring with just the two of us" or "the more the better". I bet I'll never actually mention it to him now, I'm like that. :sigh


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I felt like I was falling off cliff, but I managed to hold on and pull myself up.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i sense some people are so easy on giving up on something when things don't go the way you dont plan the outcome to be.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Woo I overdrew my account again :boogie


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have this talent of timing everything perfectly... :roll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Can someone take over my finances for me? I'm doing such a terrible job.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Woo I overdrew my account again :boogie


I did that the other week. The charges are crazy. I hate the way they automatically assume you want an overdraft if you go over unless you say otherwise. I still need to do that actually.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think my cat just coughed up an organ.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Toscy said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Woo I overdrew my account again :boogie
> ...


My bank just raised the fee again.. $33! Getting a returned check would be cheaper than that!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > Karma is a dork's best friend.
> ...


*high fives* :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this is why eric clapton is a GOD on the guitar!!!!!

[youtube:2uy5ywjw]x_M9zWORBuA[/youtube:2uy5ywjw]


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

"do you know jesus?"

*holds up devil horns and walks away*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Are we actually considering going down to San Diego?! This is madness!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

should i do a voice message or a video? hmmm...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> should i do a voice message or a video? hmmm...


video.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> should i do a voice message or a video? hmmm...


there should be a make a video/audio recording thread :idea


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> should i do a voice message or a video? hmmm...


I vote video too.. even though I haven't worked up the courage to make mine yet!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

torlin said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > should i do a voice message or a video? hmmm...
> ...


NOOO!!!!!!!! :lol



JR87 said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > should i do a voice message or a video? hmmm...
> ...


thats a good idea!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh and make sure you wear those suspenders in the vid


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am so incredibly bored!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> oh and make sure you wear those suspenders in the vid


i'll wear them just for you babe.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg I'm FINALLY done taking those dang tests.

4 hours and 15 minutes straight! Geebus!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i can not wait until tonight.
leaving at 5pm my time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

OHhhm mannnnnuh.
I forgot sleeping on higher doses of that **** leaves you screwed. I feel like I got hit by a train.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I really like having fun with people. I love to be spontaneous. Judgmentlism is fatal to this tho and I suffer from it sometimes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nap time :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

At least I tried.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I really like having fun with people. I love to be spontaneous. Judgmentlism is fatal to this tho and I suffer from it sometimes.


 :hug


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

So right now I'm doing this thing my doctor told me to do if I can't sleep. Get up for 10 minutes and do something else then try again. Computer probably isn't the best idea but whatever.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> So right now I'm doing this thing my doctor told me to do if I can't sleep. Get up for 10 minutes and do something else then try again. Computer probably isn't the best idea but whatever.


Good luck with the sleep stuff ^^

I napped for 2 hours shortly after school today. It was greatness! But now I feel a bit too energized to fall asleep 10 mins after laying down tonight. Music & TV will probably help for that.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

****.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

AHHHH!!! Family is here! I didn't think they were coming until tomorrow! I'm not prepared! Quick hide!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Why'd I bother trying it on? Those tops never look right on me. Ever. Shouldn't I know this by now?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

they dare challenge me???????? they can get owned by my lawyer thankyou


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok. this is harder than i thought.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

aaarrrrgghhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have freaking water in my freaking ear.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok. i did it....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Woo my friend is going to go with me to check out this seemingly awesome tat shop!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Who rocks the house?
I say the Tide rocks the house 
and when the Tide rocks the house 
They rock it 
all
the 
way 
doooownn........


That was one of the cheers for the highschool's football team that I went to. No I wasn't a cheerleader. Never was social enough to be one. But that is just one of the well known cheers. Yeah, I don't know why that just came to me, but there you have it.

My enlightening random thought..........

ahhhhhhhhhh...........

embrace yourself in the enlightenment.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Close your eyes and imagine to be without
What we take for granted every time we open our eyes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my post has 4:20 views...woot!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want a pet raccoon.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*cricket chirping*


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah, intelligent input darling. why don't you just have another beer then?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mmmm nacholicious.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

she says oww oww oww oh yeah


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i didn't know the inbox only holds 100 messages (PM's).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Life is freakin boring!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

To truly appreciate natures beauty, one must destroy all of it. Then, in between your sobs and failed suicide attempts, you will realize how beautiful nature really was. You will also realize that nature also makes suicide a lot easier.

At least you still have your friends! However, to truly appreciate your friends.............


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i think i know what the white horse is now. or i know what i want it to be anyway.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> As I was going over
> the far famed kerry mountains
> I met with captain farrel
> a spanned fort he was showin' (?)
> ...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

omgnoudidnt said:


> yeah, intelligent input darling. why don't you just have another beer then?


Is that Kate Nash?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Rain = I watch the play. IF I can find her.

No rain = I will most likely go home and sleep till 1pm.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i didn't know the inbox only holds 100 messages (PM's).


I know, it annoys me.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

cooking under the sun


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My car insurance went down!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I shouldn't have gone back to bed!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Toscy said:


> omgnoudidnt said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, intelligent input darling. why don't you just have another beer then?
> ...


affirmative.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

There should be troubleshooting info in the back of your clothing manual.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahhh, yes, there it is.

5. My shirt has weird ridges along all of the seams.
_When you place the shirt on your body, make certain that the tag on the back of the shirt goes inside the shirt, rather than outside._

It was there all along.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Also, make sure never to iron your shirt while wearing it, just for a future heads up.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So many rules to remember. I'll never learn how to dress myself. :cry


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

it smells like summer...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tennis time.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish my monitor wasn't so ****ing dark.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes our thoughts and emotions take over us a little too easily.

Time to step back and separate myself from this.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what would I look liuke wihth bleached hair...?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Going out was a bad idea.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh happy day! I love this weather. =)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Most my auctions end today and they're only up to $121.. I need $175 for my new cam! Hurry up and bid people!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need a vacation.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ooo $127.. getting closer


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I had stuff to sell.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

ive got em


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

two bee, or not two bee, that is the question. Because if its two bee, im getting the hell out of here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Really? One bee and I'd be gone.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay, I'm sleepy! I've just started taking my medication in the evening.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Time for meds again. Lovelyyy. At least when my mom gets back they will be chewable. I don't want to take more. I don't like taking pills.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Even those big fat bees that cant stink haunt me. they're every where. I thought all the bees disappeared and yet 4 float outside my deck all day.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I use to have trouble swallowing pills but I've gotten a lot better. Id make myself swallow a boulder if it reduces anxiety


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Heh yeah, I have no toruble swallowing most pills. I just always worry I'm overdosing or something.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Toscy said:


> Yay, I'm sleepy! I've just started taking my medication in the evening.


Damnit, I shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Naaaah its hard to over dose unless you are downing the entire bottle


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

no no no no no no no.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel good today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe I should try to go to bed "early" tonight.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> I feel good today.


Me too! :banana


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

How much does one get paid to hold coconuts?!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

$160.. almost there!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> How much does one get paid to hold coconuts?!


Its not a job. Its a way of life. They are your own coconuts you are holding onto, not someone elses. With these precious coconuts in your hand, you are reminded of the strength you have deep down inside of you to move forward in life. And continue to improve..........

Hooray for coconuts!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the audio message almost killed me, but i think i can do a video message next...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

goodbye


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I never received the memo regarding the progression from winter directly into summer this year. Thanks, global warming! :evil


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I love giving the bedroom eyes to every woman I see. Heres looking at you kid O_O


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess I could go to bed now.

Hmm...what to do what to do...........

decisions decisions decions


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

i must've dozed off for awhile there..


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I love Monty Python.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, time to shut the window. Thanks, skunk! uke


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

long day at work and i still have energy to workout. love it!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Where is everyone at!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm getting a complex!;-)


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

That baby I saw today was cute. Then again, what baby isn't?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

hella drama.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Sometimes I wish I had a phsyhical handicap, then people would understand.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another week in the history books!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've already worked so hard and sacrificed so much but if I fail out now at least I'll be free to become someone...

Of course no one will ever know or care...

Sometimes I just want to die


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hmm so my bank waits until I'm already in the negative to charge me a $2 ATM fee from 3 weeks ago.. no ATM fees my ***.. so that they can charge me another $33 overdraft charge. Nice.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boreeeeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha, I'm unconsciously reading all of my posts in Jack Nicholson's voice. It's a surreal experience.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The 10, 328th post to this thread. It has over 104,000 views. Interesting :stu.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't you just hate that last bowl of raisin bran? 
You go to pour it into your bowl and everything is fine at first and then all of a sudden, raisin bran dust starts pouring into your bowl :mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh :rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I wake up to depression


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I know I shouldn't waste my time wishing I'd been better designed, yet for some reason still think I am wrecked. I am overblown. I am also fed up with the ****ing common cold! When I just want to feel alive for the first time in my life, I just want to feel attractive today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel like staying home tonight.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

what the **** is jchildr's avatar


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

JR87 said:


> what the **** is jchildr's avatar


Looks as if SPG has another fan :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You'd think that if a business was going to put up a huge, professionally made sign, someone along the line would have made sure it didn't have a HUGE F'ING GRAMMATICAL ERROR on it.

I don't know why, but it bothers me every time I see it.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

3 randoms thoughts of the day

1) It's ****ing warm
2) I'm hungry
3) My elbow hurts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's what I call sleep.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Another beautiful day... and I've got nothing to do. I'm sooo bored right now, but I've got nowhere to go and nothing to do. :sigh

Geez, if I go back there now that little booger'll be bugging me till dark. I don't want to build Transformer puzzles all day, dammit! 

God I love my life.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm really not motivated to study. I really _am _motivated to go outside and buy an ice cream


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Put a tight skirt on and dan-dan-dance for me girl.. you think yr hot but yr not.. not hot to trot!


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

white bread makes your fingers stinky


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

jchildr said:


> JR87 said:
> 
> 
> > what the @#%$ is jchildr's avatar
> ...


SPG... hmm... well, to me it looks like a muskrat or beaver that got caught in a lint trap.

it's ugly cute!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Grrrrr...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I think I figured out what was causing that.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hahahaha my dad is back in jail. Apparently he violated a restraining order.. question is which one of the many? Gotta love my family :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That day is coming up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why can't they just go somewhere for the weekend like normal parents.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GAHH SHE DID IT AGAIN


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I love walking into a room where everyone is talking about me! So what if I dropped out of school!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I love it how everyone tells me to find someone to talk to when I'm in a bad place but when I actually work up the courage to seek it everyone disappears.

Oh well, at least I can say I'm 100% sure of the truths of my existence now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Gahhh! Bleeeh! Meeeeh! Arrrghhh!

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. Bahh!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Who shot that arrow in your throat?
Who missed the crimson apple?
It hung heavy on the tree above your head

This chaos, this calamity, this garden once was perfect
Give your immortality to me; I'll set you up against the stars


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The Snorks were cool.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_I wake up, it's a bad dream
No one on my side
I was fighting
But I just feel too tired
To be fighting
Guess I'm not the fighting kind
Wouldn't mind it
If you were by my side
But you're long gone
Yeah, you're long gone now..._


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

"I have a job lined up for me in Seattle and I was up till 4am partying last night....my life sucks!"

^Shut the **** up


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> "I have a job lined up for me in Seattle and I was up till 4am partying last night....my life sucks!"
> 
> ^Shut the **** up


 :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

NOOOOOOO


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe?

Just maybe............


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

C'mon Montreal


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Go Boston!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Polar said:


> Go Boston!


 :ditto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

dammit


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Habs are going downnnnnn.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwwwwwwww
yeeeaaaaaaaah


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is a good day.

There's one thing that would make it ahellofa lot better though...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

this wasnt how its supposed to be...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb what is going on?! Usually bdays and Christmas aren't big gift giving occasions in my fam but I just got an insane amount of money from them. I'm in shock


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Who the hell would pay $53 for my Elliott Smith poster?! I just might get myself out of debt this year after all


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

**** **** ****ity ****.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone wanna join me in a trip to Spain this summer?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We proudly wear woooooomen's clothing and searing sand blows up our skirts.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel 87% positive that i'll make the video tomorrow (not going to post it here). still depends how my day goes at work.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's veggie chickn' strips w/rice, light sour cream, taco sauce, in a tortilla dipped in salsa tonight.


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yay...paintball...let's bond by shooting each other repeatedly!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if they'll bring me back a coffee. Cause I really want to make one, but if they bring me one...

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

boooo!! i'm stuck in the house!! wahh!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

batman can said:


> ^ Habs are going downnnnnn.


What sport are we talking about here? lol.

Today is lookin' good so far!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe my iPod's battery is in the process of slowly ****ting itself.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Brrrrrrrrr

It was so warm yesterday

today its so chilly

brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't feel like moving.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And the more she speaks the more I want to leave.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Geez, being a ninja is hard work.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Especially a ninja polar bear.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why did I volunteer to help this guy? He wants me to ****ing _call_ him later. Right, yeah, he needs to check his e-mail. I'm going to look like such an *******.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

you've been hit by, you've been hit by a smoooooooth criminal


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is my FAVORITE Tears For Fears song.
I even like it better than "Shout." (if that is even possible, ha ha)

[youtube:2jt95f7i]c2s4wbFAhFw[/youtube:2jt95f7i]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BUT even MORE than THAT song.......I LOVE THIS SONG! One of my all time FAVORITE 80s. Soooo deep, so feeling, great to sing. Love it. Now I'll listen to it 50 times while I'm cleaning. Its by "OMD." which I just found out now, btw.

[youtube:8f5ue6xz]XJfKyHR5-1M[/youtube:8f5ue6xz]


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I need a lot more than what I can get at circle K. They actually have very little of what I need.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Toscy said:


> batman can said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Habs are going downnnnnn.
> ...


Hockey! We're Canadian, so naturally...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm too old to go back to entry level jobs. I have to suck it up, pull myself together, and fake confidence.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have no futiure?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ICE CREAM! I love you.

I don't care if this is my second bowl today. I had a rough week and there is no other answer but ice cream.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ICE CREAM! I love you.
> 
> I don't care if this is my second bowl today. I had a rough week and there is no other answer but ice cream.


:boogie I had some cadbury's flake ice cream today


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay! I found a couple of "Billy's" microwave mini-pizzas. The perfect AM snack.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Almost taco and margarita time! Make mine a double.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

People are intimidated by me. It pisses me the **** off.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> People are intimidated by me. It pisses me the **** off.


That's because you're a ninja. Silly ninja!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You might have a point there. But I consider myself a friendly ninja! That's... friendly until someone pisses me off!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I am still attracted ops :um 

Just another pointless cut and bleed.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm going to analyze this ****, build the rest of the ****ing robot, and then get the **** out of here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> I'm going to analyze this ****, build the rest of the ****ing robot, and then get the **** out of here.


You work really hard! :hug

Hang in there buddy!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

On a related note, my veggie sub is ready at Donatos.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, the chick behind the cash register at Wendy's was coming on to me. Hard. That was awkward. I rarely eat fast food, but I had a long day and really needed a Frosty.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

You never wanted to stay.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Beer time! I wasn't expecting this to be such a drunken weekend.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

should i send the video?...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel very anxious right now!!!!! i don't know what to do!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

"Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure - these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart."

Thank you Steve Jobs


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i can't believe i'm going to do this...panic attack here i come...

if anybody needs me i'll be digging me own grave...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Busy week ahead!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

and now i die...


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

mmm...little debbie creme pies


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh no more of normal peoples' fantastically adventurous lives!

So depressing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@##################################$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what the **** did i just do?!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@##################################$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what the **** did i just do?!


 :rub


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I love how I don't know.. or even question.. my motives for doing things.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

idle...


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

recall affected


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I watched "Into The Wild" tonight and it left me feeling really lonely and depressed


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have idea


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm actually feeling pretty good today, although I barely got any sleep last night.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wooohooo runnin on 2 hrs sleep...**** I'm tired.

And why does everything seem to go wrong in the morning? It took like 8 cleans for me to be able to see out of my contacts.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> I watched "Into The Wild" tonight and it left me feeling really lonely and depressed


Yeah, I could've done w/o seeing that one.

I'm up, I'm moving, he's aimng, I'm down.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Should I hit Submit? Probably not.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Do it!
Do it!
Do it!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Anxioussssss.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It be cold in heeeuhhhh.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm writing this from my new cell phone... i'm such a loser.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

What on earth is Jackie Chan doing in the Woolworths adverts? :con


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

speaking of jackie chan, i have to watch the forbidden kingdom.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My SA makes the world a more beautiful place.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Who wants to go for a walk with me?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would, but I already took my cat for a walk.

I wonder what roswell is up to.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've got about three hours to kill


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Off to shower and conquer the day.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's a beautiful day


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, this has to be the most awake I've felt after a nap. I can now say I've had a total of 4 hours of sleep between just now, and last night.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I keep having recurring dreams of seeing my cat around and thinking he's still alive. 

My mum just asked me if I was feeling suicidal at the dinner table. She still hasn't picked up that I don't like to talk about myself at all.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

He came on so loaded, man..
well hung and snow white tan.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ughh... tired

I feel like collapsing any minute now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

adderall keeps me from drowning in my own tears.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_I am your thought but the water is amnesia 
my name is on the tip of your tongue 
My image is slipping 
but your memory is gripping it 
this is my breath in your lungs

You are the navigator who never could lead 
we were lost in the silver sea 
I was the ship who was too proud to ever sink.

Echo, my voice is an echo 
of places I don't know 
and stories I've been told

Echo, we all are connected 
a lighthouse a voyage 
for history's sake, 
would you please take notice?_


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

One of these mornings,
you'll be there alone.
You will look for me,
and ill be gone.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can only take so much, I'm not made of stone. I will crumble.

Everything just ends up letting me down in the end.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another friend bites the dust!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The saga continues. My dad sold my brothers car without telling him and pocketed the money. A friend tried to bail him out of jail and was denied. Apparently he has many charges against him and is a flight risk. Have a feeling he's going away for a long time this time. Though there is a bright side.. my bro is finally waking up to what a lying dirtbag our dad is.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

OLEEEEE OLE OLE OLEEEEEE


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

my my, hey hey
rock and roll is here to stay
it's better to burn out than to fade away
my my, hey hey


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not a good night. If only I could make my mind shut up.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

K-mart sucks


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

shorty got low, low, low, low, low, low, low, low.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well ****.. the liquor store charged me $45 when it should of been $25. Of course the receipt doesn't list what I bought so doubt they'll believe me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm thinking of doing an experiment.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This will be interesting.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

If only that dream were real.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the_outsider said:


> how do you know that you're not dreaming now? _really_.


**** I hope so.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why the hell does she prescribe me expensive ineffective meds when she could be prescribing me inexpensive effective meds?

Lame.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

pew pew


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I watched the first half of I am Legend today and now I miss my dog.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

It seems to get bigger the more I touch it. What the heck is that?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My ovaries are killing me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How is babby formed?

[youtube:2un6wfej]vreYGatbpWI[/youtube:2un6wfej]


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That was weird...a woman just came over to me and asked, "Hi, do you remember me?" I looked over my shoulder at her and said no. She seemed surprised at that. Even if I did know her I probably would've said no, just to send her on her way.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

breathe in, let go


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> It seems to get bigger the more I touch it. What the heck is that?


*giggle*


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

today i want to chop off my ugly head and feed it to a rabid dog


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I think i'll go see my friend that I haven't seen in over a month. I don't want to get into why I haven't talked to him (i suck at telling stories). I'm just going to show up to his house and act like nothing happened lol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm frigginnnnnn' tired.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****, my school disbursed almost $6,000 too much in loans for this year. It's so tempting to just keep it, but I would probably blow it on cocaine and Tangerian prostitutes. Not really. But I would definitely consider it. I should give it back. Right? I shouldn't.. keep it and, like, spend it on a trip somewhere or a pet chimpanzee that I would put a little hat on and call Enrique. Right? It should definitely go back. Or I could keep it. That'd be ****ing nice. Ah, it's going back.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I waited four months for that? what a waste of time...I hate therapists.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought he made it up! But it's true! It's all true!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

My house almost burned down. _My house...almost burned down._


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm not sure how I managed not to slap my psych silly today. Last appt I specifically asked for a mood stabilizer. I was told no I'm not responsible enough for one and my only option was an antipsychotic. Well today she's like "seems to me you need to be on a mood stabilizer" and prescribed me lithium. wtf?! Then she told me Seroquel does not have have withdrawal and it was either coincidence or I imagined it. Yea I really made up feeling like I was dieing for 2 weeks just for the fun of it. **** I hate her.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/con ... 162/5/1020

What is this? A study from PubMed stating people have gone through withdrawal stopping Seroquel cold turkey? Why that can't be.. Seroquel doesn't have withdrawal. I'm now off to fire my psych.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I'm not sure how I managed not to slap my psych silly today. Last appt I specifically asked for a mood stabilizer. I was told no I'm not responsible enough for one and my only option was an antipsychotic. Well today she's like "seems to me you need to be on a mood stabilizer" and prescribed me lithium. wtf?! Then she told me Seroquel does not have have withdrawal and it was either coincidence or I imagined it. Yea I really made up feeling like I was dieing for 2 weeks just for the fun of it. **** I hate her.


get a new psych, im on my 4th one?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-this is starting to get [email protected]#$ing boring.

-i wasn't born with enough middle fingers

-this fish tastes fishy.

-i need a nap...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

that fish tasted nasty. now i feel like vomiting. uke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm disgusted with myself.

Cleanse 
Rinse 
Absolve
Repeat
Reinvent
Improve
Try again


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouch ! The lameness hurts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder how long this will go on for.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

So . . . you wanna...uuuuh...nah, me neither.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

does anyone else find this guy annoying?

[youtube:2gkx94w7]-dvzgLXa-dI[/youtube:2gkx94w7]

you don't need to yell!!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> you don't need to yell!!!!


Holy crap, it's the American version of Barry Scott and Cillit Bang.

[youtube:2p2nf7ds]qM98wbXFAzc[/youtube:2p2nf7ds]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:eek


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It's Billy May's lifelong dream to bring inner ear deafness to all Americans. I'm sorry, what did you say?


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that Billy Mays would try to sell the shirt off his mother's back. He will sell anything.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow. I'd punch both of them in the face.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

if you thought that was bad try playing both of the videos at the same time!!!!!!!


someone from SAS.com just called me. I guess we are going to go somewhere and hang out in a while. that was random...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

if you thought that was bad try playing both of the videos at the same time!!!!!!!


someone from SAS.com just called me. I guess we are going go somewhere and hang out in a while. that was random...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Please please don't fade away
I think I had something more to say
Another fifteen minutes with you

Flashback last saturday night

Please please come back my way
I don't need another day
Just need fifteen minutes with you

Flashback last saturday night._

I hate when you google search song lyrics but they don't sound anything like the song. Either all of google is wrong or the dude needs to sing clearer, I changed a word or two.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

aaaaand another one bites the dust


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:lol :lol I am sooooo awkward :lol :lol :lol like a middle school dance


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10,504th comment and 108,000+ views to this thread....

......all to declare that it is 3am and I should have been in bed over an hour ago. I can't see or think straight I am so tired!

I don't think I should have run five miles tonight, but I needed to get myself back on the exercise track after being sick .


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i just sleep more and more on the day time. *sigh*
anyone else other there got their sleeping pattern mixed up?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I wonder what it means for someone to be called "the gapper" ? :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

torlin said:


> i just sleep more and more on the day time. *sigh*
> anyone else other there got their sleeping pattern mixed up?


Yes, believe it or not I woke up at 9:00 P.M. ops ops ops


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > i just sleep more and more on the day time. *sigh*
> ...


what do you do when you wake up?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

[youtube:28a33raz]rX0nSepoyyc[/youtube:28a33raz]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

the_outsider said:


> my life feels like it's a nightmare from which it's impossible to awake because i am already awake.


just makes you want to jump for joy, doesn't it? 

I have no tears to shed


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i can't believe i am actually going to babysit a real live baby today. what did i get myself into?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why the **** does it continue?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Because it never ends.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ahhh haaa!

this is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friend
some people started singing it 
not knowing what it was
and they'll continue singing it forever
just because
this is the song that never ends
yes it goes on and on my friend
..................



FTR, that song irriates me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

lol my brother is an *******.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kick his ***


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Why is transcribing this interview taking so long? *cry*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wonder how much valium I'd need to be able to slit my wrist.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you ok lostinreverie?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

All smiles and sunshine, a perfect world on a perfect day. Everything always works out, I have never felt so ****ing great.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Coping right now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just burned 2 of my fingers.

Karma can suck sometimes.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There's a lot going on behind the scenes, and it's making everyone paranoid.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

uggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, seriously...how did she not realize I slept in AN HOUR? She would have heard the shower start, I probably would have went in her room to iron a shirt, went downstairs to swallow my take-forever-to-kick-in meds, etc. 

Off class first period means **** all when it's 40 minutes instead of the usual 80 and you're supposed to be getting blood work done at 8! (I was woken up at 7)

But everything worked out. That's 1 test down, 1 to go.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh bloody hell, the cigarette smoke from my neighbour is filtering into my open window.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

apsidghpsidhgpawhpasdgh.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Things you'll only hear at my work.. "so far today I poked my eye, banged my knee on the desk and got an ear full of water. What's next? Are my nipple clamps going to get infected?" :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Things you'll only hear at my work.. "so far today I poked my eye, banged my knee on the desk and got an ear full of water. What's next? Are my nipple clamps going to get infected?" :lol


I wonder if mserychic really has nipple clamps.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My boss is the one who said it and I'm not asking :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> My boss is the one who said it and I'm not asking :lol


Sorry, I read wrong;-) oh, please ask;-)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Great, the freakin' vacuum is screwed up, and I was just about to vacuum my room, which it is in desperate need of vacuuming. Now it's gonna drive me crazy. Vacuum.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I locked my ****ing keys in my car this afternoon. I had to stand out in the heat in my "business casual" "power suit," and wait for the locksmith. I've concluded that I'm a total idiot and should, as such, be forever forced to wear one of those really lame around-the-neck keychains. You know, the kind that probably comes with a customary flashlight pen. Yeah, that's what I've been reduced to.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Enough with the unhealthy foods. Seems like it's either I eat unhealthy or I eat nothing at all. This is hard!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Great. Andy has a ton of his friends coming to the show on friday. It's my bday I should get to decide who comes.. and that would be no one! This is turning from a fun weekend to a stressful one very quickly.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmm chocolate brownies !


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

NOT worth it


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!&^(!!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

If I choose to run to the left, the bear may be able to jump the gap and maul me. If I choose to run to the right, I may not be able to swim faster than the bear, and then he will maul me.
If I play dead, the bear may be hungry and maul me. Possibly crapping my pants will cause the bear to leave, though the smell may anger him and he will maul me. I could pray to god to save me, but the bear may still maul me because it was my time to die. It appears my only hope is to try and seduce the bear and make sweet love to him. After he orgasms he will fall asleep instantly, as all male creatures are genetically programed to do. 
*The bear lets out a deafening roar, casuing intense fear in me*
Looks like the crapping the pants plan has been preemptively initiated. The rest is left to fate....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok I've decided that instead of expecting the worst I'm going to try and have a good time friday. Positive thinking.. what a concept.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thoughts.............

emotions.............


what does this all mean!



does someone else control our thoughts sometimes?

like some sort of puppet master?

Sometimes I wonder..........


hmmmm.........


end random thought.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

happiness has to have a price...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I really dislike him, but this team has seriously got to consider Barry. This lineup is putrid right now.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have things I need to do yet here I sit!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why aren't I tired yet!!!

This is INSANITY I tell you, INSANITY!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okay 
I'm going to bed now
nighty night
sas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

704 pages, huh?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nope, nothing new there, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hmmmm should i post it? its soooo funny!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Allergy season vacuums.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

If I could hug the sun I wouldn't, because it is too hot and I could burn myself.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

their digging themselves into a hole, deeper and deeper they go


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I feel good. I love myself scars and all. I also adore sleep. SLEEP! Where ya been all my life babe?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I may have to _make_ them understand.
I don't want to argue anymore.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

please don't tell me that I already failed the class


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

well **** i feel better


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

.........

what the hell is going on with me?


..........


Coco is going cookoo.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-should i say it? this could go really bad or really good. either way it has to be said. i can't keep holding things back anymore. i seriously need to talk to someone for some advice!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm just gonna make the call... this is stupid.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm having a pretty good day. With time that problem will be put in perspective and seen for a catalyst to get me off my ***. Thank you Alannis.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oooh heaven is a place on Earth!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is ****ing weird.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-i have to go do something to keep me busy and to take my mind off these stupid thoughts.

-i have to clean my room and do some homework today!

-thank you for listening .

-ok. today is the day i go see my "friend"! no more putting it offf! [email protected]#$ this anxiety!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God, I'm so hung over. I didn't want to drink, but my brother kept bringing me rum and coke, and crown and coke, and Coors Lights. ****ing hell, man. I had to get up early this morning and I barely got any sleep. I'm a little out of it right now. How do I know? Because I waved goodbye to a stray cat from my car. Afterwards, I said, "I just waved to a cat. ****, I'm delirious."


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

the world needs geeks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned Embers!!

This isn't "Post your mood as a Smilie" thread!
although I just did it before too but that doesn't count :b 


:squeeze nice to see you, btw.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, typical. I suppose that one was my own fault, though. When it's raining, take the LONG WAY HOME. The field was full of ****ing mud and soaking wet grass and I had to come home and wash my already uglified sneakers.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I better get a damn job, just handed out 20 resumes and cover letters.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow I feel drugged. That was only an I hour I slept? Jeeez I already tried to take off glasses I'm not wearing twice, came dangerously close to dropping the full water jug in the kitchen, and probably scared the **** out of my hamster with the scratchiness of my voice. I figure it's best for everyone if I just sit here and drink water till I can stand on my own two feet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why the **** can't I see my start menu?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No wonder my camera wouldn't focus at all last night. I feel like such an idiot. I spent a good while trying to figure out how to turn off the macro setting; the little flower icon taunted me endlessly throughout the night. I didn't get a single clear picture of any of the bands, even though I was up front. All day today, I searched high and low for the instruction manual with no luck. I finally found one online, but couldn't find what I needed, but I did locate a simple diagram of the outside of the camera. The focal ring had been turned. Yeah, feeling stupid again. Ah well.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I was going to shower before I go out, but the organic gardening group smells like manure already, and the crowd at the 80's dance night smells.....well they just smell. So another 40 gallons saved in honor of laziness...uh I mean earth day!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

NO!

Just no. NO NO NO!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"So, do you have any big plans this weekend?"

"Well, uh... no, not... really anything planned that I can think of."

Smooth. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder why glenn danzig was never asked to do reading rainbow? :con

[youtube:yuy00942]weNO9k1TXS0[/youtube:yuy00942]


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

"Fraulein" is one of those words that really takes the sexiness out of anything female.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This donut is made of awesome.

How am I going to get out of bed at 5:30 tomorrow?
How am I going to not drink anything when my throat will be a desert? Gargle! That's what I'll do. Yeah.

My start menu is back...yay. 

Now come the **** online and help make my night tolerable. Pretty please?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> This donut is made of awesome


you know that you have to run at 10 minute/mile for 20 minutes to burn of that awesome...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel like a big arse right now.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats so english

Is that from Bridget Jones?

or would you just like a big posterior to play with? Should illusion be worried?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sometimes, when I eat ice cream
i get all crazy and cooky.

h aha ha ice cream is
fun fun fun


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

god if there was a female version of me we would make love and never stop


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

god if 416girl was here right now i would make love and never stop


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

"Behind every successful man is a surprised woman." ..... :spit


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

When they replace 80's dance night for ANY reason they need to send out an amber alert or something...and give me my 4 bucks back!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:um 
!!!!!(the Raptors and Canadiens won tonight)!!!!!

Boogies, bananas, etc....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

WTF! i have to give myself a breast exam?... this is going to be fun... :sigh the things i do for my health class.

EDIT: anyone want to see a video of me giving myself a breast exam?




i have to post my 2000 post before the day ends!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am tired


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I CAN'T HANDLE ALL THIS!!! I guess drinking is slightly better than cutting.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thats was pretty fun...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i've been listening to alot of joss stone today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I knew it would happen sooner or later.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_I want to write a song about our love 
But there is none_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHDLHUSDIKLBB.
Someone wanna take my place?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> AHHHHHHHHDLHUSDIKLBB.
> Someone wanna take my place?


Good Lord, you're up early. Go back to sleep!


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm back on a normal sleeping schedule...again..lets see how long it will last this time before I return to my vampiric ways. :shock


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

jchildr said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > AHHHHHHHHDLHUSDIKLBB.
> ...


I had the first appointment of the day at the hospital, so I had to get up at 5:30 in order to be ready in time.

Furthermore. OMFG I CAN'T BELIEVE IT SNOWED. Get me out of here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> When they replace 80's dance night for ANY reason they need to send out an amber alert or something...and give me my 4 bucks back!


OMG NOOOOOOOOOO

I'D start a riot over that kind of nonsense!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> god if there was a female version of me we would make love and never stop


OMG LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> I'm back on a normal sleeping schedule...again..lets see how long it will last this time before I return to my vampiric ways. :shock


Same! For now anyway. I just had to miss out a nights sleep.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toscy said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back on a normal sleeping schedule...again..lets see how long it will last this time before I return to my vampiric ways. :shock
> ...


Yeah, I had to pull an all nighter too.. :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

There's no sobbing hurt/humiliation emotion.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I wasn't such a *****. I can either pay $12,000 a year to go to school close to home, or go to an out of state college for free. They pay for everything. I'm in the midst of sending an e-mail to the second school to tell them I won't be going, and I will instead be taking out loans for $12,000 more a year (just pile that on top of the previous $60,000 I've racked up), because I am a pathetic, worthless, shadow of a human being.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Last night I had a dream that I finally set the time on my kitchen wall clock one hour ahead for DST. How I ****ing wish it was real.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love Adderall!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Im only human
Of flesh and blood Im made
Human
Born to make mistakes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like having some drinks tonight.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm writing this message from work. I'm such a hard worker. at this rate I should be employee of the year in no time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

.....................
.....................
.......................
..................
words have escaped me.
.................
....................
...............
.......................


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

///////////////
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
///////////////
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

7


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*hiccup*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm terribly bored. Maybe I should rent a movie.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

No, the orange one, definitely the orange one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my belly and heart hurt really badly.


oh well.........off for drinks! yay!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I love resting. Even if I don't sleep for very long, just laying there is nice. I feel oddly awake.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Move on. Move on. Move on. Move on. Move on. Move on. Move on. Move on. Move on.

Forget about it and move on. Bleh.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im soooo sleepy.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have an enormous urge to shout the word "arse" very loudly out of my window.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm 
baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

A bit like in Poltergeist? Oo

Dont get sucked into the telly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Still oddly awake.
Wtf?

I know I didn't sleep for 4 hours earlier.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I'm having a really good day!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha I swear I just saw a little girl the other day who looked JUST LIKE the girl from poltergeist. freaky!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

that old man from the poltergeist was scary as all hell!!! omg!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

An din the first one, what was with all that wet pink toilet paper stuck all over everyone? And damn - the dude in the kitchen who peels his face off. That would put a cramp on my evening. Unless I had acne I guess.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

he he he

I like that tiny little lady, Tangina or something, yeah....she has that voice....

How about that part when the kid's braces wrap him all up and ****!!! omg! crazy!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel really god damn good!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ME TOO!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

it cuts like a knife
right through my soul


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ever had to sneeze really bad, to the point where it starts to tingle, but it just wouldn't come out?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg yeah, I hate that. lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Alyssa!!  

:banana :yay :boogie :banana :yay :boogie :banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Awww. Thankies!  :kiss


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Major chemical imbalance. Nice.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the californian :lol :lol :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ohioan!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Somebody stop this for me!

I obviously can't stop it on my own.


Its not going away..............
and I don't know why............


keep fighting keep fighting


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Of the most useful inventions I have ever discovered, Duct Tape ranks in the top class. Fixes anything.

Also good for binding wrists and legs down to prevent impulsive actions. And other things.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ally said:


> Awww. Thankies!  :kiss


Happy McBee-Day!!!!

Cake at you!! :hb


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm yeah true. Like they say "if you can't duct it, **** it." I always thought that saying was pretty funny.

anyway

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALLY!!!
((((((((HUGGIES)))))


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't feel so good. I'm not going to work today. *sigh*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> I don't feel so good. I'm not going to work today. *sigh*


 :hug


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

omg, I need to catch my breath


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel so good. I'm not going to work today. *sigh*
> ...


thanx


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Why is it taking so long to rip?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I just broke out in laughter for no apparent reason. What's wrong with me?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Polar said:


> I just broke out in laughter for no apparent reason. What's wrong with me?


Healing?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, I think I'm going insane, actually. :troll


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

tap tap tap tap


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No more vodka.. ever.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahahaha I am just going to laugh at my bad luck. LAUGH AT IT. Because it's just SO hilarious how things work for me. What a knee-slapper. Why am I surprised, though? No really, why does anything ever surprise me anymore?

What am I gonna do....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hit it with the log


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Have anything you want smashed?

I'll do it free of charge. Satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an old computer monitor that could use a smashing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Send it!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

loghairTM


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You forgot the 'n' :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hmmmmm


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> You forgot the 'n' :b


You are woodhead girl and therefore there is no 'n'

Accept your loggy locks and splendiferate in them.

Yes I invented a word, but this is not the ban thread. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot the 'n' :b
> ...


Loggy locks. Tee hee. 
Banned anyway, because I can.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You are both banned!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

i think we've been told off :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

what??? noooooooo!

I like you both I'd never tell you guys off.



I was just playin. :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

** rubs spank point **

**glow glow throb**


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:spank 

I mean...

:hug


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

This thread is confusing me.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats cos its random


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wake me up when this is over


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my thoughts are extremely focused lately
not so much random

need more randomness.

COME BACK RANDOMNESS!

I NEED YOU!!


please..........


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to stop talking about the "thing". i'm not going to bring it up anymore...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My father in is campaign to complain, complained about me phoning a 1-800 number thinking that you have to pay for it.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Since taking klonopin my thoughts are...

WOMEN
WOMEN
WOMEN
WOMEN
WOMEN
WOMEN


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> Since taking klonopin my thoughts are...
> 
> WOMEN
> WOMEN
> ...


I feel shunned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol

maybe he meant 
WO, MEN!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Awkwarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Whats that, sweetie pie?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I did talk to some random guy at the train station. He was giving me all this advice about women. It was awesome. Hey theres that sexy picture again


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-mcdonalds (breakfast)
-arby's (lunch)
-chili cheese fries (between lunch and dinner)
-jack in the box (dinner)

all in one day. i'm not going to eat for the next 3 days, and i'm going to be doing hours of cardio to burn this off. 

i'm not going to eat fast food for the next 2 months!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Summer lovin', had me a blast


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't know what i'm feeling...I can't figure this out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> I did talk to some random guy at the train station. He was giving me all this advice about women. It was awesome. Hey theres that sexy picture again


LMAO!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

i shouldn't have left.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ouchie


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Screw you, depression. I should be happy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This pen tablet is already rocking my world and I haven't even tried drawing with it yet!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

aaaaaaaahh, ****.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> aaaaaaaahh, ****.


I agree!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why is my carpel tunnel flaring up today?! Stop hurting!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The key is simple: don't laugh at anything. 

I don't like the key 
Take away my favourite thing to do besides swearing why don't you!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aw crap bedtime more tears and nightmares.
Where did i go wrong...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Aw crap bedtime more tears and nightmares.
> Where did i go wrong...


 :hug

I don't remember the last time I had a real nightmare, but I know the tears part all too well.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah for sure screwy or what. 
Im so lame.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

depression is returning..............


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I'm actually keeping up with a conversation. Go me!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Wow I'm actually keeping up with a conversation. Go me!


woot!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dogs can grow beards all over


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm off to a bad start. :lol


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

It's too much work!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> *sigh*


i know how you feel. *sigh*...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm sooooo bored today!

(reason why i might be posting alot. yeah...)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Simpblissity.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just ran (that was short) and i didn't get a charley horse! :banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think that went well. Of course my mind won't shut up.. oh you didn't talk enough.. oh you were boring.. but I'm trying to not listen to it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Normal people are 40,000,000 times more FANORKED up than I am.

Soon they will be asking me for therapy. Oh yes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel very weird right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

**** it i give up!

i'm bad at this.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

TOO EARLY


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today i bought the seinfeld complete series box set. it has 32 dvd's, a "coffee table" book (226 pages), bonus disc, and some refrigerator magnets. the box set weighs like 50 LBs.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp ... id=1772247

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I enjoy watching my The Price is Right DVD set featuring various episodes from 1972 to the first hourlong show in 1975, and Bob's last week. Janice and Anitra were knockouts! :love


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow this shirt turned out pretty good!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I just wanted to declare my addiction.
HI! My name is Kanashi and i'm an anime addict.
Now i'll go finish my X Tv episode.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_A hotline, a wanted ad
It's crazy what you could've had_


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is way too early to be awake ugh!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i just ran (that was short) and i didn't get a charley horse! :banana


good for you for getting all that excerise.

I did 30 minutes on the treadmill yesterday but truthfuly, I felt like I could have kept going forever. All this pent up emotional energy was busting out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm disappointed with that ending


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm disappointed with that ending


 :hug


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow.... oh well.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Movie time opcorn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My mom must be the most computer illiterate person in the world.

I wonder if I should just stop posting now, at 666 posts.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just did yoga and pilates. The yoga felt soooo good. So relaxing. I seriously thought I was going to go to sleep at the end there. Now I'm going to eat and then get my shower. wheeeeeeeee

tis a good day


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yesss they downloaded. Finally! 
And I got to send her those pics. Next time, I'm asking for pics in return. I want pics too!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm dumb.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

A have a new and harder to overcome reason for computer addiction. Dammit. Now I have MORE overcoming to do. My work is never done.

Humph.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am sooooooooo friggin' bored it hurts. :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> I am sooooooooo friggin' bored it hurts. :cry


Me too. ARGHHHH! :mum


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

HEY - learn an instrument. I just got back into drumming. I have little practice pad and some sticks and am stealing techniques off youtube. Whiling away the hours going duggada biggady bap!

Illusion - u can practice your singing. Njodis you look like a rhythm player to me. Go out and buy a HEAVY METAL AXE!!! 

RAWK!! YAY for music!!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

it felt good to leave my house after not doing so for 2 days... :haha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not while the parents are here. I don't want to frighten anyone with my lack of mad skillz. 

Actually I meant to get caught up on journaling...uhh like 5 entries..but picture editing keeps stealing my attention.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Look, I DON'T KNOW how the Dorito's got in my hands. I think the bigger mystery is how they got into my mouth! Now that's a crime worth investigating!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today I worked out my abs, chest, and I ran for 30 minutes. it was a good day.

I'm at work right now and my anxiety is so bad that its not even funny. I want to go home!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't get it
:get 
:stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okay its all good.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

mmmm, Pringles and Mountain Dew.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hello I'm new.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

717 is a type of airplane.

The rest of Europe is asleep, why aren't I?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> hello I'm new.


Hi!! So nice to meet you!

:wel :sas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> 717 is a type of airplane.
> 
> The rest of Europe is asleep, why aren't I?


Because ninjas work nights? :stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, that's right. I forget.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Polar, is there a Ninja union?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'd like to join too.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

i need water


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > hello I'm new.
> ...


nice to meet you too. I have SAD.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

what a perfect time for peanut butter on toast w/ milk!!! 

I'm pretty sure I'm actually a 12 year old girl. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


omg, so sorry to hear that. :hug

I do too, actually. Its a small world, huh?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> omg, so sorry to hear that. :hug
> 
> I do too, actually. Its a small world, huh?


WOW! do you know of any sites where I can talk to other people with the same problem?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shauna said:



> [right:1fkjtwo1]I can't take another day of being me. I'm sick of trying to feel better, when nothing is working. I just need and want to die soooo bad. I need to find the strength to just do it.[/right:1fkjtwo1] :rain


I'm sorry...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a little teapot, short and stout.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd love to get you all steamed up.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ahaha.... I just totally saw myself in a video on Youtube.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I'd love to get you all steamed up.


just tip me over and pour me out. =p


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

FINALLY. phew.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Drella said:


> I just totally saw myself in a video on Youtube.


I haven't seen myself on YouTube, but my next door neighbor has submitted several videos in which my house appears. I live an hour's drive from the nearest city of significant size. Why can't I be invisible even here?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It is 3:30 in the morning and I am bored bored bored.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

me too


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > omg, so sorry to hear that. :hug
> ...


hmmm.......no, sorry, not at the moment. I'll look into for you though. I think we may be the only two ppl in the world with SA though. :stu You are the only other one I have met who has it. I'll let you know what I find out, okay? :hug 
(((hugs)))

(other random thought) -
Its freakin 5:30 in the morning and I just woke up with a headache and nausea. I feel like I have a freakin' hangover and I didn't have tit to drink last night.

uhhhhhhh
:sigh :rain

*back to trying to sleep.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to get you all steamed up.
> ...


LMAO!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> (other random thought) -
> Its freakin 5:30 in the morning and I just woke up with a headache and nausea. I feel like I have a freakin' hangover and I didn't have tit to drink last night.
> 
> uhhhhhhh
> ...


Have a little morning sickness, do you?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG.
Completely forgot that I have Tues. and Wed. off. My week just got a lotttt better.
Why aren't Thursday and Friday listed as anything yet? :con


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

$37 for six songs??


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My dreams make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:ditto I just had an incredibly weird but cool dream just now. But then I was woken up by the doorbell.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

the cleansing rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > (other random thought) -
> ...


OMG NO NO NO!!!

HA HA!!

NO MORE CHIDDLERS FOR ME!!!

2 is enough. they are quite the handfull. :yes


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm bored and procrastinating


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It got through! Awesome!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My neck hurts, its all stiff and stuff.

dangit.

I need a massagey.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my senses are telling me something

and I bet I'm right

because I'm partially psychic

I can't say I like what my senses are telling me.

but thats life!

AINT IT A *****!

yes yes it is.......

just when you think its one way

WHAM! you are wrong........so wrong........

anyway.........


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's probably the most I've accomplished on an off class everrr.
Yay for finally getting my haircut n stuff!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i'm feeling a tit bit impulsive today

calm down coco

calm down


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Why can't my lunch make itself and then sit right infront of me?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm on fire.


Literally.


I'm on fire.



put it out!

no, don't.

yeah put it out.


no no no don't.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooooh Mr. Rogers is on now.


maybe he'll help calm me down.


yeah, probably not.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Make up your mind Coco, should I call the fire department or not?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL umm...I don't know

I'm really conflicted, actually.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Quick!! Stop, drop and roll!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

last night was a little bit better.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^x2 Nooo, she's conflicted! She needs to think this through first.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMMFAO!

seriously


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Worst invention ever: relish in a squeezable bottle. You squeeze it to try to get some out, and all it does is squirt nasty green relish juice out and nothing else. What were they thinking? uke


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Spangles Muldoon said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I just totally saw myself in a video on Youtube.
> ...


Yes, I definitely didn't enjoy spotting myself in a video online. I actually saw myself in two videos from two different things, which was even more bizarre, actually. Thankfully, in the first all I can see is a brief shot of the side of my face and the back of my head. My brother is all over the first video, though. I'm fairly noticeable in the second video, unfortunately. Ah well, I'm sure no one else will even look at me, so I'm not too concerned. Hah, it sort of gives the illusion that I actually leave the house and do things.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

she is so fun to talk to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Drella said:


> Spangles Muldoon said:
> 
> 
> > Drella said:
> ...


Yikes- i'd be wiggin OUT if i saw myself on gootube. :afr ...


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

He's online. finally. and i can't bring myself to msg him. ergh.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

and i had a perfect place for that tumbleweed... :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not so sure I have the concentration for a 3rd entry. Besides, I have all of Tues. and Wed. to get **** done. I'm just too damn tired!

And I'm not one to pry, but where the **** have you been? I miss you. ****. And I'll probably be sleeping tonight if you happen to come online.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just ate something called "carne apache". its soooooooooooo good!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOVE STINKS! - Adam Sandler style (wedding singer) gotta love it..........

[youtube:3uxkkje3]v-KX3XuUXpc[/youtube:3uxkkje3]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I actually won a t-shirt from a local radio station for getting this 80's trivia question from the "Wedding Singer". They needed the song I called I was so excited I was like "LOVE STINKS!" ha ha got a Magic 105.5
80's t-shirt for that.

True Story.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my sister and niece came over. i'm so happy to see my niece. she always makes me laugh. (by the way, the cuteness comes from our side of the family...  )

(no more pics...)


now i'm going to go spend some time with her.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Adorable!
^x2That's not a true story, that's an AMAZING true story!!


I'm going to walk 4-8 miles even tho' I'm exhausted from the non-stop weekend.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Now I'm daydreaming.

Picking up signs that don't exist.

Trying to connect the dots.

Over-analyzing.

But the chains are gone. I'm free. Life is a beautiful thing.



uhh... yeah, I don't know what the **** I'm talking about.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Omg...did not mean to sleep that long. Nuuuuu!
K, next time, I will remember that my parents are gone to 34652097 doctor appointments.

Also, from now on everything bad that happens is gonna get beat with the "coulda been worse" stick. Mhmm. For example:

Can of juice exploded on sweater/Coulda exploded on back of pants...AND gone unnoticed.

Fell and hurt leg/Coulda fell and hurt spleen (uck) and it could have been in a crowded area.

Spent math class bored out of mind cause YOU'RE ALL SLACKERS AND DON'T COME/Coulda spent math class far from bored when we were all assigned 5-minute speeches on triangles (or something like that idc).

Got 3 hours of sleep/Coulda got no hours of sleep.

...and so on.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

You said I didn't last long, only 3 minutes of sex
Is burning alive for 3 minutes short? Now you seem perplexed.
Can you hold your breath for 3 minutes? You said only for 1 at best.
How long is being stabbed for 3 minutes? "Too long! Too long!" You confessed.
We had sex again for 3 minutes, but to you it felt endless!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am a repressed megalomaniac. I would rule the world but it makes me feel guilty.

Also true.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^I'm getting really worried about you, I was halfway thru that before I realized it wasn't Coco riffing crazily along. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am just clueless right now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WHATCHOO TALKIN' BOUT FC? 

"The megalomaniac differs from the narcissist by the fact that he wishes to be powerful rather than charming, and seeks to be feared rather than loved. To this type belong many lunatics and most of the great men of history." [Bertrand Russell]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm definitely not a narcissist. No. Sometimes I think I'm awesome :stu .....but it doesn't last long and is conditional upon different varying factors. Oh, plus I'm very empathic.

so ixnay on the narcnay.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> WHATCHOO TALKIN' BOUT FC?
> 
> "The megalomaniac differs from the narcissist by the fact that he wishes to be powerful rather than charming, and seeks to be feared rather than loved. To this type belong many lunatics and most of the great men of history." [Bertrand Russell]


That is really interesting, and you are awesome, unconditionally. :squeeze :hs :blush

^Up there, I was talkin' to IofH about her rant cuz I thought I was reading your post. S'all good blondie.

Ross, here's that love you requested, :kiss I'm mediterranean so I can kiss guys on the cheek w/o trauma.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Doc is already on vacation lol.

Oh.

Great fkn timing!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Today it rains, the clouds they weep.
They speckle my clothes, my flame becomes weak.
I'll endure the wet, to inhale the leaf.
30 more years could mean Cancer,death, and grief.
but for right now, in this rain, 5 minutes of peace.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Of course as soon as I get home I wake up and can't nap


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hello anxiety. nice to meet you...

this is going to be bad!!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I fail at advice. This is someone else's job.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

2 of my toes just went numb. This is odd.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Waldo, from the "Wheres Waldo" books, had social anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am almost recovered from allergy pink eye! :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I freakin' suck at designing things.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

wowwwwww super ece


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How did I ever live without a pen tablet before?! Who needs you sucky mouse!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10,825th post to thread
108,625th view to the thread.

Keep it going, everybody! :clap


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Random Thoughts Of The Day
Day:sigh...I've been working on this planet for 4.567 billion years and I still haven't gotten any vacation time. Hell, I haven't even been payed once! Hmmm, I wonder if Saturn is looking to hire some Day time. Oh great, its almost summer. I get to work longer. That is such bull****. I'm going to make it SO HOT. I wonder what Night is doing right now. Haven't hooked up with her since that eclipse. Oooooh boy was that a good time. Too bad she didn't get pregnant, if she gave birth to a Day, I'd retire. She sure has been hanging out with Dusk a lot lately. Theres no way she would pick Dusk over me! I'm the freaking Day! Whatever, I'm gonna take a walk to the west


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

wow he got shingles... >.> ...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I think that i will cook some spaghetti and some tuna


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am soooooooooooooo drunk right now, haha. it isn't even funny.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1tnn0w09]FjAyG8qf44k[/youtube:1tnn0w09]

poor kirk :hug

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want it to add up, but it doesn't.

So I guess I should just forget about it. There's no reason to keep dwelling over this anyway.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It's far too early to be awake.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg why the hell is there no hot water?????


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Acceptance, Enjoyment, Enthusiasm


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

kamakazibanzai social anxiety support tralalalalalal


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Acceptance, Enjoyment, Enthusiasm


HOORAY FOR BALLS!

Just for old times sake.

:yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm having a "whack attack."

yeah I feel all whacked out.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm having a "whack attack."
> 
> yeah I feel all whacked out.


from too much smack? lol sorry that was lame

my metaphors are better than yours


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

no way....

I can metaphor better than you. :b 


btw I got "whack attack" from Zoolander. One of the bestest movies ever.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_I can't be the one to finally pull you out again, out again
But we won't take it when you won't take it, oh no

You've been taking control of our lives
And you've been letting us go, ooh whooa, oohh whooaa
You've been taking control of our lives
And you've been letting us go, oohh whooa, oohh whooaaa
(I can't be the one to finally pull you out again, out again. No I can't be the one to finally pull you out again, out again)_


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I only got to see it once.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it's going to be a spaghetti night.

Yes, it definitely is.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So... now what? :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

What does this all mean?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

My anxiety seems to be getting worse. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

that


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ditto to every thought in this entire thread.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wish i could help you out.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I was foolish to think otherwise.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

now i don't feel like doing anything... :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"This is the stangest life I've ever known." - Jim Morrison


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I am soooooooooooooo drunk right now, haha. it isn't even funny.


I don't even remember being online to post that. Wow.

Current RTOTD: I have a hangover.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's one of those days.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

American / canadian girls have the hottest accents, in the world, bar NONE.

Ok maybe the french are close. And girls from Edinburgh. And Ireland. And Norway .. hmm but wow .. I wish they all could be Yankifornian ... (yeah I know you aint all yankess but it fits the song and thats what we call you .. yanks!  Well not the canadians. We call you .. um .. canadians. I guess we dont have a pet name for you yet)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I must respectfully disagree... Australian girls have the hottest accents.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Naaaoooow wuuuayyyy mate!






Actually since I have been living in scotland, i have started finding a pure english accent quite sexy. Maybe I miss it


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Actually you're both wrong, Irish girls have the hottest accent. Like Christine Bleakley from The One Show. :mushy

[youtube:3du10wce]ol_D7F-fNcE[/youtube:3du10wce]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HEY!
Stop talking about "guy" stuff!


(*justkidding*)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh caffeine I love you so.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is there like a sugar-free version of jello or something I could eat daily?
Because this feels great on my throat.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Theres so much I want to do, so many people I want to help. So many places and experiences, tastes and smells. So many different types of people and I want to meet them all. I need to live forever, and forever walk the world. STOP WAKING UP AT 4 AM DAMMIT!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn I have ate too much today!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Key numbers for today:

6-1 

94/100 :blank

3000 :sigh 


and also 5.



I'm trying to be clever here but I can't figure something out.


----------



## Breathe (Apr 16, 2008)

Does she realize that she has a huge streak on her calf from that bad self-tanning job?


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

the front of cars look like faces


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

For some reason, I think it is really awesome when you are driving and someone coming from the other side flashes their lights at you to let you know "hey, buddy, slow down! cop up ahead! shhhhh!"

yeah it just happened before while out and about which is why I brought it up.

true story.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ I believe ya! That's a customary thing to do here as well.

TRUE STORY! ......


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Btw, now you're reeeeaaaaly getting minimalistic with your av there.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

minimalistic? whatcha mean?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It reminds me of 'alien' when sigourney weaver is in the hive. Wow you are so cinematic. And thats a hard word to type after a few gin and tonics


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Still here....
Waiting.

Where are you? :rain


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

he is in the bar. i think its called 'hooters'

bless. sounds like wuv


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> minimalistic? whatcha mean?


It's like red all red, with a few spots of black. Two colors.

While a normal photo consists of, what, millions of colors?

Hence... MINImalistic. Mini as in, uhh, few colors? Opposite of mega as in ... many colors.

I probably make no sense right now. Sorry.

   opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ummmmmmm

yeah

I wanted it to be like that.

It was either going to be red or blue.

so I picked red.

true story

I need to keep a minimun profile with my new secret involvement in the ninja union. you know how it is.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm gonna get you kicked out of the union.

I know you are already a higher rank than me (how the **** did that happen???), but I will figure something out.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

pretend to be a rock. hide in her closet. record incriminating conversations abotu her application of shuriken and bokken

I hear its unorthodox


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hey thats not fair. 

why are ya'll plotting against me now?

(see how I stuck a southerner word)


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Its all down to how you wield a tonfa

Its just not cosha


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

why you playin' me like that?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry about that Coco, but what has to be done has to be done.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FINE.

I'll just join a different union or something.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aw crap.

I miss you already.

Come back, please?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ohhhhh

okay. i guess.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

When you get a nunchaku in the groin you'll be regretting that

Wear armour


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

letting everything out really helped me. i feel much better now! i hope we can go to the old ways before this happened. just talking a to her was fun...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I will fo' shizzle keep myself protected, Rossie, thanks for the advice. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> letting everything out really helped me. i feel much better now! i hope we can go to the old ways before this happened. just talking a to her was fun...


 :hug


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

shutupshutupshutupshutupalready


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

727 is a type of airplane.

.......


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

oo


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ 'tis tru!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

i love the double bypass engine dont you


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have no idea what you are talking about.

When are we gonna meet in Oslo, Ross?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

OOoo I will have to plan this

I will speak to my buds and let you know  It wont be for a while as I am low on cash


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, okay!  Let me know!

Hopefully I'll be able to take a day off Ninja duty.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

HSDOGHSDOGHS


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Dr. Evil, You look very toit. Yesh, toit like a toiger. Yesh Yesh Yesh. 

Dr. Evil: You know, Goldmember? I don't think that's something one dude should say to another dude. Yeah. A little creepy. Mmhmm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

All right Goldmember. Don't play the laughing boy. There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.



Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to my submarine lair. It's long, hard and full of seamen!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Nuclear weapons ... and carnival folk ...... little hands .....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> All right Goldmember. Don't play the laughing boy. There's only two things I hate in this world. People who are intolerant of other people's cultures and the Dutch.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to my submarine lair. It's long, hard and full of seamen!


Nothing like a good bit of british inspired double entendre

Would you like a melon? Ive got a lovely pair. Pear.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That guy is very cryptic


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool! You mean that I actually have frickin' sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their frickin' heads?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

In the summer we would make meat helmets. If I was particularly bad he would lock me in the cupbard and shave my scrotum

There really is nothing quite like the feel of a shaven sack. Its really quite breathtaking


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WTF?


Mole. Bloody mole. We aren't supposed to talk about the bloody mole, but there's a bloody mole winking me in the face. I want to c-u-u-t it off, ch-o-o-p it off, and make guacamole.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have trouble understanding

....any of this

I'd just like to announce that

...I am officially

lost.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Would you like a shmoke und a pancake?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

SHE'S MY SOULMATE. I KNOW IT.

I hope she sees it too. soon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

A shmoke und a pancake. You know, a flapjack und a shigarette? No? Shigar und a waffle? No? Pipe und a crepe? No? Bong und a blintz? No? Well, then there ish no pleashing you.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

MOLEY MOLEY MOLEY MOLEY MOOOOOOOOOOOLE


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

That onesh a keeper


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Kit-mat in the swings on the lawn. Today is verrrrry off the day before. If you know what I mean.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dr. Evil: Our early attempts at a tractor beam went through several preparations. Preparations A through G were a complete failure. But now, ladies and gentlemen, we finally have a working tractor beam, which we shall call... Preparation H. 
[Scott snickers] 
Dr. Evil: What? 
Scott Evil: Why don't you just call it operation ***-cream, you ***. 
Dr. Evil: I'm sorry, did you say you want some ice cream? 
Scott Evil: Yes, I'd love some chocolate ***-cream. 
Dr. Evil: Perhaps later. 
Number 2: Dr. Evil, I love your plan. 
Dr. Evil: You do? 
Frau Farbissina: Yah. It's a really good plan. 
Dr. Evil: Yes Frau, on the whole Preparation H feels good. 
[Scott resumes snickering] 
Dr. Evil: What is it now? 
Scott Evil: No, I totally agree with you. Preparation H does feel good... on the hole.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

hei eg e fra aordal kan du festå detta her? viss du kan så erru faaaan me goooo!

:wtf


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

GIVE ME A SHMOKE UND EINE PANCAKE!

Uhhhh....

I'm still lost.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Scottie's on FIRE!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Everything else is frozen.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need to just realize they're all assholes and stop talking to them.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okay enough of Goldmember.
off to Zoolander:

"I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is."


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It got weird, didnt it?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Derek Zoolander: Well I guess it all started the first time I went through the second grade. I caught my reflection in a spoon while I was eating my cereal, and I remember thinking "wow, you're ridiculously good looking, maybe you could do that for a career." 

Matilda: Do what for a career? 

Derek Zoolander: Be professionally good looking.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> It got weird, didnt it?


yeah, yeah it did....

what?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

If you were to be destroyed I would be so upset. Of course then I would replace you with another clone, but there would be a period of ten minutes where I would be inconsolable

These are from memory

Back atcha


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Only 8 more days... you can do this, Libby. Stop being such a ****ing chicken.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> I need to just realize they're all assholes and stop talking to them.


Damn right they're ****ing assholes.

And you know that. You KNOW that.

So just **** 'em. **** EM! They don't deserve your ****ing attention.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

OK now im intrigued


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

727 is a type of airplane

!


Wait... I'm tripping.


----------



## brandi95 (Apr 10, 2008)

wish i had more beer and that I wasnt smoking this cigarette


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't even put together a frame without hurting myself! Stop bleeding!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Use a cat swab to soak up the blood

they are highly absorbent and self cleaning


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

WTF? How the hell can it be 6am? 20 minutes ago it was like 11pm.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have "I'm Every Woman" stuck in my head. Something about it makes me feel empowered as a woman, but another (perhaps larger) part makes me feel like getting a sex change operation.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Go sister!

Sorry. I mean Bill.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

The frame is smarter than me. I accept this. I will let it sit there on the floor forever as a monument to it physically and mentally conquering me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Never again. NEVER.

Okay maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Stepping carefully through the woods, avoiding the twigs, the dried leaves, the everything;creating a single sound could ruin my entire quest. The forest is becoming unfamiliar. How long have I been stalking it? 2 hours at least, but I am close, it will be worth it, it will be incredible, the stories resulting from it will be legendary, bards will sing euphorically of my deed, statues will be built portraying my glorious task in stone; I must succeed. Its time, I'm close enough to make my attack, to capture it, to celebrate my priceless treasure. 
I leapt. It didn't matter where I landed, only that I caught it. The silence of the forest was killed with the sounds of wood being snapped,dried leaves disintegrating, bushes being thrashed, and a human tumbling down uneven earth. 
Pain. Pain in my head. My legs hurt, I could feel blood seeping near my shins. I was positioned in between an enormous log and an angular rock. I didn't dare move my arms, held out in front of my with my hands creating the prison of my treasure. Was it in there? I felt no movement, I tried to see, but the pain in my head and legs kept causing me to wince. And then I felt it. The undeniable sensation of its skin brushing against mine. I had it. After 3 months of searching, pursuing, waiting; I finally had my treasure. I began to get up out of the precarious spot I had unyieldingly jumped into. I had broken 2 small trees during my decent, countless plants lay flattened on the ground, as if walked on for years. I maneuvered my way until i was on my feet; no easy task without the use of hands. I was excited, euphoric, joyful, and relieved. It was time, time to use the power of the rare treasure, time for my life to change for ever! Forever and for the better!
And then it came. It came fast and without mercy. Fueled by the dirt and pollen I had disturbed during my fall. I....but I.....I mustn't...I struggled to keep my eyes open...there was no stopping it. And then it happened. The sound of it rang in my ears, and undoubtedly could be heard throughout the forest. Its power momentarily stunned me, I lost all sense of my surroundings,but only for a split second. I opened my eyes and noticed my hands instinctively were covering my nose and mouth. Years of having my knuckles impacted by wooden rulers embedded this habit deep into my being. "Bless me" I said to myself; no point in dying from a sneeze when a simple phrase will keep the devil from entering the spaces in your spine. 
And then becoming more aware again, it dawned on me.
OH ****. NO....NO....its gone...no...not like this. I HAD IT. I HAD.....it....
I briefly glanced around for it, but after months of tracking it, I knew it was already long gone. A ****ing sneeze. A damn sneeze robbed me of riches, glory, fame. It was over, there was no point in being here now. I'd never be able to find it again. I'd have to live an ordinary life now. And so I headed home; sullen, dirty, defeated. I had IT, THE IT, THE IT that would have gotten me anything in the world! And now all I have are bruises and dirty laundry. I let my mind drift off and headed towards home. I admit defeat,It had escaped, It remains autonomous. It will probably never be possessed by any man. Oh well, there is no point in ruminating on a journey that has already ended.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thanx torlin!

:nw :nw :nw


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

She's so beautiful :mushy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I feel rather bloated and unfulfilled. Why did i have to eat that - WHY! Eating just for the sake of it. I have a sickness.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

too much workkkk!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

heeeeeellp

my eyes! my eyes!

they are blurry and I'm out of visine. 

another splash of cold water..........

still a bit blurry. :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"And that's a good thing?"

Yeesh she's even a ***** in my _dreams_. Get the **** out! When was the last time I thought about you? I don't remember because THAT NEVER HAPPENS.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like when my mom makes all the food hand made. shows that she cares.

its going to be GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

last night someone was telling me about a "plotless movie". i wonder what movie can it be? :con 


...and its not Gigli...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy ****, never take a multivitamin on an empty stomach. Instant nausea.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

HELLO I'M NEW.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

There is a cool Canadian air mass holding over us at the time.


Its all the Canadian's faults!
Blame the Canadians!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

One day...everything is gonna be different...when I paint my masterpiece...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Polkaroo was here? And I missed him again?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Payment issued

Exchange rate 4.955 : 1

Man, the USD was worth more than 9 NOK in 2001. What happened?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

OK.
Yup.
I knowwww.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need to get off my *** and go do my stupid workout.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ me too^^


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ugh pizza for lunch day. Wonder how many pepperonis I can steal without them noticing hmm


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Crap! I weren't able to get a hold of tickets for the game. They were sold out in 20 minutes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ugggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

thats just about the right number of 'h' s


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate it when a guy doesn't get the door
even though I told him yesterday and the day before
I hate it when a guy doesn't get the tab
and I have to pull my money out and that looks bad


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

As I walk down the highway all I do is sing this song,
And a train that's passin' my way helps the rhythm move along.
There is no doubt about the words are clear,
The voice is strong, is oh so strong.
I'm just a simple guy, I live from day to day.
A ray of sunshine melts my frown and blows my blues away,
There's nothing more that I can say but on a day like today
I pass the time away and walk a quiet mile with you.

*All I need from you is all your love,
All you got to give to me is all your love,
All I need from you is all your love,
All you got to give to me is all your love.

(Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's just.... so difficult.

What should I do...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I worked my @$$ off yesterday. today is my day off. I feel super sore. I ran for 30 min., jumped rope for another 15, worked out my arms, and legs. 

I haven't had "fast food" in the last 5 days!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Get to page 737 already, so I can talk about airplanes.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

hope my car passes its MOT today


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, that was a whole lotta nuthin.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why won't you just connect? Everything else is working fine.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you having lego problems again?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lego Problems? 
I have no idea what that means so I'm gonna settle with no.

More along the lines of internet-hates-me-fo-reals problems.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Lego is the world's greatest invention.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

It's 7th greatest on my list.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If I were a man from 17th century England, I like to imagine that my name would be Abernathy, the son of a cobbler, who works the night shift at the local jeweler's making emerald broaches that will one day help send my only son through college.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Remember kids Crack is Whack !


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

abernathy is very scottish

It means "fork in the river of nathy"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well this blows.

Please allow me to vent.

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****.

Thanks.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

bop bop bop do *** ***

la la da la de da da


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yayyy I haven't heard this in forever


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im soooo sleepy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i didn't see anything?... :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sings*
stuff and stuff
lalalalalalalalala
stuff and stuff
lalalalalalalalala


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

two!!!!!!!! i don't remember saying two!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

whatchoo talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope i don't look depressed this time... :sigh and i hope it doesn't get lost :afr .


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, now i feel like ****.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I think its time I left this town, the part I played is no longer around.Bittersweet, yet concrete.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Self destruction mode activated! *beep*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty sure this is not supposed to hurt.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well this is getting interesting. Usually I'm no good at that chatting thing.. especially with chics.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i feel guilty when my dog watches me eat because he has to eat those gross cereal ball looking things that smell like cardboard


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wtf are probiotics and why are they in my yogurt?

Wiki time!



> Probiotics are dietary supplements containing potentially beneficial bacteria or yeasts. According to the currently adopted definition by FAO/WHO, probiotics are: 'Live microorganisms which when administered in adequate amounts confer a health benefit on the host'.[1]
> 
> Lactic acid bacteria (LAB) are the most common type of microbes used. LAB have been used in the food industry for many years, because they are able to convert sugars (including lactose) and other carbohydrates into lactic acid. This not only provides the characteristic sour taste of fermented dairy foods such as yogurt, but also by lowering the pH may create fewer opportunities for spoilage organisms to grow, hence creating possible health benefits on preventing gastrointestinal infections.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Wtf are probiotics and why are they in my yogurt?
> 
> Wiki time!
> 
> ...


so that's what they're called...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

I don't know if I can ever look at yogurt the same again, if it's going to look at me back.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :lol
> 
> I don't know if I can ever look at yogurt the same again, if it's going to look at me back.


:rofl


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What's the matter with me? I had a terrible night (minus the cupcakes dream, that was cool). 
But I'm in a silly mood. 

Therapy next Wed!! Time flies when you sleep 24/7.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay, finally my money came! :boogie



mserychic said:


>


I want a tablet!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychick you make me laugh! aha hahahah!

Probiotics are suber good for you. I buy them in refrigerated supplement form cuz I'm a hippie like that.

ORT:
The last time I visited my best friend she was waiting out on the porch for me cuz we were going on a shopping trip. I ran in her house to use her bathroom and her husband was in their kitchen in these super awesome pajama pants. They were white with red stop signs all over them! So I told him they were awesome.

So then my friend and I preceeded on our trip and I told her how I thought those pj pants were so awesome. I said, "Where did he get them?" She said, "I don't know, they came with him." (She cracks me up) Then she told me that they glow in the dark! She said when you turn the lights out the red stop signs turn green and say, "Go!" lol lol lol That made them even more awesome IMO.

true story


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I wonder if i could ever get over my shyness enough to go on 'Countdown.' tv letter/number game.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Man accused of trying to cash check for $360,000,000,000"

A man has been accused of attempting to pass a $360 billion check, which he claims was given to him by his girlfriend’s mother to start a record business, Fort Worth police said.

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO!

wow he isn't the brightest crayon in the box, eh?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I got chiiiiiiiiiiiiiills, they're multiplyin'
and I'm looooooosin' controooo'
'cause the poweahhh you're supplyin'
it's _eeeelectrfyin_'


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You can do this, you can do this, you can do this, you can do this. You're running out of time, Libby. One ****ing week left.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Come a little bit closer
Hear what I have to say
Just like children sleepin
We could dream this night away.

But theres a full moon risin
Lets go dancin in the light
We know where the musics playin
Lets go out and feel the night.

Because Im still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because Im still in love with you
On this harvest moon.

When we were strangers
I watched you from afar
When we were lovers
I loved you with all my heart.

But now its gettin late
And the moon is climbin high
I want to celebrate
See it shinin in your eye.

Because Im still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because Im still in love with you
On this harvest moon.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, turns out I can't.

Big surprise.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

My sense of humour must be off.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I was hoping my brother would come, but I'm thinking he isn't. Whatever.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

416girl said:


> My sense of humour must be off.


 :ditto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This can't continue. I'm gonna switch strategies.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> You can do this, you can do this, you can do this, you can do this. You're running out of time, Libby. One ****ing week left.


Sounds like someone needs a cheering squad!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

The "Red" still cracks me up :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Too late to go to Walmart _now_.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm soooo confused.
No wait, maybe I am.
Yeah, I'm definitely not confused. It feels good to be confused. I mean not. Or was I?

Soo... I went west when I wanted to go east. Or was it the other way around? Where is north in relation to west, if I'm not sure if west is actually east? I know where south is though. Thank you for being so reliable, north.

What's that car doing here?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fiera said:


> The "Red" still cracks me up :lol


DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic, love your new avatar!!!




:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree! That new avatar kicks major astroterph!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dont let me get me !


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

having a little cute dog..THAT is the key.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ffs botox next week too.
Shoot me.

And whats' up with this authorization form bull****? I was told I was covered for a year, not six months.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

being this bored
sucks big ***
monkey balls.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

This resume' makes me seem like a total badass. Unfortunately now I have to go to confession and read it to the priest. Hopefully Father John isn't there, he nails me with 25 Hail Marys EVERY TIME.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Grand Theft Auto timeeeeeeeeeeee.

the game.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well this is much better.
Thank you meds!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

hi everybody


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hi dr nick.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

finally home I am


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

batman can said:


> Grand Theft Auto timeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> the game.


Damn, I thought you meant the felony.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I know, I'm pretty badass like that so I thought I should inform everyone.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wanna be a racecar driver sometimes

true story


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

good GOD the smell is unbearable even for me

utterly utterly unholy smelling in a way that not even certain central asia based meat vendors are capable of producing

Jeebus


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

everybody Wang Chung tonight


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You have got to be kidding me. That was only 3 hours ago! I have a stupidly high tolerance to pretty much all medication.

Now I have to decide.
Take last tylenol and sleep better tonight
or
Save last tylenol for tomorrow morning

k option 2 wins I took enough crap today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

somebody give me some xanax


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

all my anxiety is utterly gone but theres still work to do

I feel like a canadian moose pooper scooper, not knowiing where the next **** will materialise or how big it will be

It might not even be a ****. It might be my damn fountain pen that I STILL HAVENT FOUND

EDIT:

POPCORN, beef and egg. Like, HOW?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> somebody give me some xanax


I only got Klonopin, sorry.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nervous, anxious, anxious, nervous, anxious, anxious, anxious, nervous, anxious, nervous, nervous.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Nervous, anxious, anxious, nervous, anxious, anxious, anxious, nervous, anxious, nervous, nervous.


here, take this.
*gives you a pill*

your welcome

please come again.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Why thank you. That took away 2 nervous' and 1 anxious!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > somebody give me some xanax
> ...


Oh, well, that'll do as well. Gimmie gimmie, xoxo


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you, lactase


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Somewhere along the way I screwed up.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why did i tell him i want to go to a club! :cry 


hello anxiety :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

this is my kind of sense of humor:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RNnVsrm ... 4A&index=5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUFCynlh ... 4A&index=2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPvToE3k ... 4A&index=6


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why are my eyes so ITCHY?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I feel sad for obama


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

POW!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'M NOT WEIRD!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

random thought of the day


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My head hurts worse than usual


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ best avatar ever!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

seems pointless to post now...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What's up with the rain?

Go away rain.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I'm going to my hometown seeing my family over the weekend today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Farkin' birds. Chirp a hole in my skull already will ya?

I really love birds though, but not today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> What's up with the rain?
> 
> Go away rain.


 :ditto

I wouldn't care, see, but I have to walk in it.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I must have slept weird 'cause I have a bad neck ache.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My apartment is so messy it looks like a homeless guy lives there.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> My apartment is so messy it looks like a homeless guy lives there.


lol mine too


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol at FC


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hmmm I can't eat.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hope my mom's okay. _Sad face emoticon_.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> hmmm I can't eat.


1) open mouth
2) insert food
3) chew
4) swallow
5) smile
6) Repeat


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwww thanks
now if only it were as easy as you put it out to be.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok some extra steps

i) Dont be maudlin and sad
ii) burn off calories with a run so you get hungry
iii) receive hugs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what to do on my day off from work?

- sleep
- watch movies
- surf the net
- 'same thing we do every night, try to take over the world'


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My desk is in desperate need of cleaning. But I have nowhere else to put this ****.

I guess I could move my phone...it always freaks me out when it rings since it's about a foot away from my head. But if I move it I won't be able to see caller ID without getting out of my chair, and that's annoying. 

Conclusion: I need a bigger desk. This isn't even meant for a computer anyway.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^lol^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^lol^^


Really, I find it comical. It's like this little wooden thingy with 1 drawer on the side.
One of these days it's not going to be able to hold the weight of my monitor, seeing as how it weighs about as much as I do.

Edit: crap. drawing it didn't work. lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol
thanks for making me laugh today.
((Hugs))

If it makes you feel any better I'm sitting on a half-assed chair right now that already fell down on me once. Yeah, we need a new desk and a new chair.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Why dont you put the **** on the floor in a neat pile?
Thats what I do
Or is that a guy thing?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis said:


> Why are my eyes so ITCHY?


Could someone please remove my eyeballs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol at everybody.

I love sas, you people make me smiley when I'm feeling bluey.


um yeah, if I have to reincarnate again, I'm coming back as a man. Definitely.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol Coco...I have to put a pillow on my "computer chair"..I'm glad I can laugh at these things otherwise I'd be screwed. Also glad I made you laugh 

And Ross I would put the **** on the floor but it's like...a candle..my mp3 player..phone..meidcations..little bottles of eye drops..cd's..etc. And knowing me, I would without a doubt step on most if not all of the above. Guaranteed.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

how about getting a box?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A box would be dandy but this is stuff I use a good 8x a day (excluding the candle..it just kinda sits there and looks pretty). So my desk is destined to be messy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awww it sits there a looks pretty, just like you do!

(aren't I sweet?)


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Our office is open Monday to Thursday..."

Monday to _THURSDAY_? :mum


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> A box would be dandy but this is stuff I use a good 8x a day (excluding the candle..it just kinda sits there and looks pretty). So my desk is destined to be messy.


How about an open box?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This smell is strangely comforting.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I wonder it there is a SAS.com detox program?...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg my sister is so effin funny God I love her

She just told me about how she got pulled over by a cop for an expired inspection sticker.

She said that the cop was behind her with his lights flashing and she was waving out the window to everyone. Because you know how when a cop is pulls you over, everyone looks at you and watches. So, she said she waved to everyone like she was in a parade. LOL she cracks me up.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why is my head still hurting?! I want to sleep the hurt away


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A couple of lines, an extra thermos of Joe
He'll be kickin' in heads at the punk rock show
Bob's the kinda guy, he knows just what
Bob's the kinda guy, he knows just what to do


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I might be down to my last days in sas.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Just ordered my new cam woo! It's going to rock so hard!

http://www.butterflyphoto.com/product-c ... -lens.html

I'm being very productive at work so far today :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wow. just wow.

Lori, catch your breath.

breathe.

just breathe.

what the hell is breathing? I don't know because I can't think straight right now.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

oxygen, miss?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yes please.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*clips on little mask*
*pssssshhhh*

oops sorry

anaesthetic ops


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

**draws a tinker on coco's sleeping face in red marker because he is immature like that**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol 

I'll kick your *** for that as soon as I come out of this partial coma. cuz I am immature like that also. :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

**puts on riot gear and gets big stick and sniggers like a kid**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

a big stick! jeebus thats a little much.

I'll just kick you where it counts if you hit me with a freakin' stick.

crazy, ross.

Now I feel really feel like kicking the crap out of you just for the fun of it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

**opens anaesthetic valve a bit more**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

he he he he

tis funny stuff. 

:lol :b


:sas


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you Adderall for making me feel good today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*pretends to be an Adderall pill*

"You are welcome, Noca."


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Jesus christ, this hotel I'm staying at is PACKED with Russ. They have been hanging around in the lobby checking in for like 9 hours now. I can barely make my way through the ****ing lobby because of their loitering.

Oh, and I'm sure none of you have any idea what I'm talking about, as "Russ" is a Norwegian phenomenom.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stop hurting stop hurting stop hurting!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GO AWAY EMOTIONS!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Apparently my dad is out of jail. Should of figured.. he always manages to weasel his way out of trouble. He showed up at our Concord shop asking about being rehired. YEA RIGHT!!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> GO AWAY EMOTIONS!


Noooo... Go away BAD emotions.... there are good ones too ya know.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello I am an emotion.

Now I am going to kick your ***

*finishes modeling a bad emotion*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you for that enlightening demonstration, Ross.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You are welcome


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So I'm sitting in the lobby, and some girl (Russ of course) just sat down besides me and started talking to me. Of course she had a hidden motive: She wanted to check her facebook. :b

I ALT+F4'ed as soon as she sat down of course, because I don't need social anxiety support!! :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No, all emotions really.
Just for now.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello 

I both love and hate you and want to punch and cuddle you

*finishes modelling 'ambivalence' *


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol

wait -
I have music.
k this better do something.

Either that or Emotion-B-Gone spray!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*floats meaninglessly and motionlessly in the air*

*finishes modeling dissociation and flattened affect*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I was a robot, free of any emotions.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I imagine a bad emotion, it looks like a ghost from Pacman.










I'm not sure what this means, though.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Showers rock!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel icky


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> When I imagine a bad emotion, it looks like a ghost from Pacman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!

I hate my emotions right now. Damn you, emotions! Damn you! Go screw yourself you worthless piece of ****, emotions! :mum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Today has been a really, really, really bad day, and the only cure is _Taco Bell_.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Should I give paxil another shot? Maybe I'll break 'em in half and take 10mg.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^sure why not^^

I hate medication. I'm feeling discouraged right now. But docs appts coming up so we'll see what happens.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow, this is the first time that I've ever failed a class

yippee


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> wow, this is the first time that I've ever failed a class
> 
> yippee


WIP87 does not have failure "issues"

Yay for one area of mental healthiness!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_I am no masterpiece where innocence is painted green
Isn't it strange to think how you created all of me?

Done by the hands of a broken artist 
You painted black where my naked heart is 
Finally know what wrong is 
Now I finally know what wrong is
Carved like a stone with your hands still shaking
On display through a soul still breaking 
Hope you're proud you're the one that made me
Hope you're proud you're the one that made me_


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I know not where my destiny is taking me.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yay, Jack and Kate are together


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't know what to do anymore


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

An 11pm meal. Way to go, njodis.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have to wake up at 5:30 in the morning tomorrow. I had to run across town all day today, so I'm currently walking like Rooster Cogburn with a peg leg, and it will undoubtedly worsen by morning.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Woah, that was weird..... very weird...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The only person who ever said no to your little plot was you, dumbass.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> The only person who ever said no to your little plot was you, dumbass.


 :wtf :spank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't keep my eyes open. :yawn


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't keep my eyes open. :yawn


 :wtf :spank go to bed


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't keep my eyes open. :yawn
> ...


I think Don enjoys that spanking icon a little too much;-)

Where is my tax rebate.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

let's get on with it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I seriously love rainy days.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not partial to them on the weekends though. ehhh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's log! It's log! It's big, it's heavy, it's wood!
It's log! It's log! It's better than bad, it's good!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor dad. Seems like the only time he hears from his siblings is when someone dies.

I'm not telling him there's a message on the phone till later.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:squeeze :hug ^^^

Awweezzz


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

aww that is sad.

(((Huggies)))


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's okay I barely know these people, I just don't want to see my dad upset.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I understand that. 

You are so sweet. (((hugs)))


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww you guys are the best


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

_I hope that the sound of silence
Is being punctuated
With some interesting sounds_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I seriously don't know how I do it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I did some really stupid things last night.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

tougher than I thought. time to go.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is SO nice out!

Partly cloudy and 65F, just like my avatar!

*GASP!* I need to mail my bill before the mailman comes or else I have to wait until Monday morning!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh, I really don't know what to do....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

HOLY ****


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm sooooooooooooooooo bored!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

It actually all worked out in the end.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

that was original. he didn't even do it the right way... *sigh*.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

how did I lose a loaf of bread?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

one more hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the way you move


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, I thought I heard something. It was apparently the washing machine working itself over a few feet into the wall, then repeatedly smashing itself into it. :clap


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

30 more minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey Im getting a good download rate off bit torrent. At 4.69 Gb I should have it by... Christmas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

devil inside
devil inside
every single one us
the devil inside

I was just listeing to U2 in the car. yeah baby.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Julie and Candy


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Boring. Sadness make alone me cry tears Stupid me stupid SA. Hate hate. I hate myself and yes I blame others for it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

back to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Philly is kinda boring during the day. Cool buildings and a fountain though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okees this kinda sucks.

I don't think I have anything to do. 


hmmm

was going to visit my sister because my nephew is coming home from infantry training today but I have not heard from them. I really hope they call soon cuz

I'M BORED!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

fred flinstone was such an *** hole.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

someone un-bored me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My bedroom is ****ing hot. That's one thing my computer did right. Uhh go computer! Yeah!

However, it would be awesome to be able to drink my hot chocolate without breaking out in a sweat.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Sleeping through the evening
singing dreams inside my head
I'm heading out
I've got some ins who say they care
and they just might
I'll run away with you
if things don't go as planned
Planning big could be a gamble
I've already rolled the dice

I spit and stutter stuff and clutter
worries in my worried corner
Maladjusted
Just untrusted
Rusted
Sometimes brilliant busted thoughts
Think I'll stay for a while
I'm intrigued and I'm
Red as a newborn, white as a corpse

I promise not to try not to **** with your mind
I promise not to mind if you go your way and I go mine
I promise not to lie if I'm looking you straight in the eye
I promise not to try not to let you down_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K work was **** and now i need a beer.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cookies and a popsicle? Think I shall.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^woah woah don't overdue it. Think this through. Think of the consequences. I mean, you may become overly giddy and happy with all that fun stuff to eat.^^


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Too late.

mmmm tasty.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b 

BANNED for not sharing!!

What did I tell you about that stuff?

You are asking for it, I tell ya. :spank


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ow... ow... ow.. ow...

Why did she throw a hard punch in my stomach just because she saw me before?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL Polar that's a strange way to be greeted.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

At least she didn't pull out a libersaver on your ***.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wut the hell is a libersaver?

Now I regret not buing that English - Norwegian dictionary I contemplated buying at the supermarket today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

NO thats my name for the long sworded jedi thingy, didn't you see the rest of the shameful thread? get wit it! :b :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

OH okay....

I'll catch up with the SAS lingo... tomorrow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

k, good luck.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

So yeah, I'm riding on this tomorrow.










:banana :banana :banana


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

^Is that the Behemoth at Wonderland?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

NO WAY! I'm super jealous! I wanna go, I wanna go!!

That is ONE awesome lookin' roller coaster!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

416girl said:


> ^Is that the Behemoth at Wonderland?


It is.

Too bad about your Habs BTW, lol. :boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You wouldn't get me on that if my life depended on it.

Then again, I'm not really sure how one would get in the situation of having to make the life or death choice of whether or not to ride a rollercoaster.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

747 is a type of airplane

An AWESOME type of airplane!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> You wouldn't get me on that if my life depended on it.
> 
> Then again, I'm not really sure how one would get in the situation of having to make the life or death choice of whether or not to ride a rollercoaster.


:lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lol, the parks been open for 30 years and no ones ever died!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I see you did your homework


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha. Yeah, there's a first time for everthing.

Banned for not using a period btw.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I've been to Wonderland twice, I believe. It's been a looooooong time, though.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm bored


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd ride it. I do not fear death 'cause I'm too sexy.

I think it's been at least a decade for me since I was last there.



batman can said:


> Too bad about your Habs BTW, lol. :boogie


 :bah
Do you wanna take this outside?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

im comming less and less as the days go by. this is working...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been trying to edit this post for 15 minutes.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

People are dropping like flies around here.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

:thanks :hs 


My bow;-) :nw as I was thinking, my bow, my bow wow.....Never mind;-) :eyes 

:nw :mushy :thanks Love ya.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

does anyone know the set up for this "punchline"? i wrote the "punchline" down awhile ago and now i don't know the set up... :rain 


this is it:

"always behind bars and never has the right key"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ops this smiley looks weird today. looks kinda like an alien.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate that smiley..

*spits on it*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

spit on that :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

aspartame is bad for you. some day people will look back and say "how did they get away with that for so long." damnit


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

craziness.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

boooooooo


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm clearly not cut out for this. I need to go into cryogenic suspension and come back about a thousand years from now, Phillip J. Fry style.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really don't want to go there today...


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Me and njodis joined around the same time.....damn he can post :nw


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw crap.
There's gonna be more company than I'd hoped


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

that didn't sound good.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

meh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

well this is just what I need

why do i even try?

unbelievable...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I blessed this house


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im gonna eat


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope my dad is ok...

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW. All that cleaning was so MUCH FUN! I have this unbelievable sense of ACCOMPLISHMENT, victory and blahblahblah






NOT.


Thank God that is over.


bahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Subway. Eat Fresh.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Gordon, Elvis and the boys await.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Tell me why i dont like Sundays !


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

The weather is absolutely beautiful today.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ohhh my head.. where is my sudafed?!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouch this perfectionism is killing me i dont think im gonna pull through this. **** it we all gotta go sometime.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not feeling motivated for this week. At all.
****.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

IRON MAN IS EVERYTHING AND MORE THAT I COULD WANT AS A GUY! PEW PEW PEW!!!! KAAABLOOOW! Amazing movie!! Girls will hate it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm twisted and prolly a little whack too.

crazy lori, am i.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im Locked Up they wont let me out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe I belong on the funny farm. Yeah I think I should be taken away.




Remember when you ran away and I got on my knees and begged you not to
leave because I'd go berserk?? Well...
You left me anyhow and then the days got worse and worse and now you see
I've gone completely out of my mind.. And.. 
They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa
To the funny farm. Where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be
happy to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!!! 

You thought it was a joke and so you laughed, you laughed when I had said
that loosing you would make me flip my lid.. RIGHT???
I know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed you laughed and
laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly mad... And..


They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa,
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the happy home. With trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haaa!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> IRON MAN IS EVERYTHING AND MORE THAT I COULD WANT AS A GUY! PEW PEW PEW!!!! KAAABLOOOW! Amazing movie!! Girls will hate it.


 :ditto


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

fuuck.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

" Hold on, it's going to be a nasty ride "


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe this is what I needed to finally learn.

Or maybe this is what I needed to finally be able to go through with what I've been thinking about for the past decade.

I don't know. I'll know in about a week.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm really wanting to work on the sticks today but I'm too lazy to.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish this night would *never ever* end.

Like a never ending story.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's tempting, but I guess I won't.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Why is it that every time I sit down to actually seriously get some work done, someone calls me on the phone? And people wonder why I never get anything done anymore...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

When my parents die and there is nobody else I can hurt, I will slice my wrists with a razor and paint my walls with my own blood until I pass out and die.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate you allergies!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

my... head...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Elvis, please forgive me. I was saving my energy for the mainliner.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> I hope my dad is ok...
> 
> :sigh


i guess not. he is going to need an operation... :sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

storm come without warning


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-another video?! i already have to make one with me playing guitar! isn't that good enough! :cry 

-i still think there is something wrong with this smiley: ops


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

jchildr said:


> When my parents die and there is nobody else I can hurt, I will slice my wrists with a razor and paint my walls with my own blood until I pass out and die.


:hug

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

well, better send it now. this is going to be painful.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what the **** did i do... :rain :sigh :afr :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-I swear I didn't hear them leave
-Seriously, that would explain my feeling like **** this morning
-More jeans that don't make me look anorexic would be nice
-'Full Dose Mondays' make me too tired
-Coulda been worse. 

Now Repeat x 10.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes I don't understand myself.


But i'm sure when I buy the book things will make more sense. I hope so anyway.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm never going to get around to actually reading this book.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the day has too many hours


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't function


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i murdered alot of people in liberty city last night


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Now this news better be *good*.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm bored of life...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall time!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Great, I have another ****ing appt on wednesday.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Where at?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Doctor's clinic to get a physical for work. Damn liscensing requirements.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ahhhh caffeine. yes i am your *****


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Doctor's clinic to get a physical for work. Damn liscensing requirements.


Damn, ****ty deal.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm having a pretty healthy lunch.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why am I so territorial and stressed right now?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****. That's the second thing I've broken today.

My clumsiness is getting out of control.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

shabang shabang


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's slightly disturbing watching your parents turn into old people before your eyes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG! I can't find my yoga mat!!

Where the hell is it?!?

This is weird.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"So, how's your day?" - Attorney who works next to me (A)
"Oh, pretty good." - Me
"That's good... Quiet?" - A
"Yeah, pretty quiet. Quiet's good." - Me


Here's to me, Captain Small Talk.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

YES! i know how i'm going to play the song! i just need the solo and i'm done!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like the thank the phone for waking me up in time.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

My dog is randomly trying to 'eat' her own foot and it's Hilarious.
Wish someone else could see it.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

pizza


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 20 mins to clean the whole house before angry mom comes back from work....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm craving a milkshake like mad right now.
Crap.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

way to have an anxiety attack in front of all the smart, beautiful people

well done, well done


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I just found the most stupid rapper alive!!!!
THIS IS A REAL ALBUM COVER


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh dear. LoL.
What about the dude who does that superman song?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> way to have an anxiety attack in front of all the smart, beautiful people
> 
> well done, well done


 :hug


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > way to have an anxiety attack in front of all the smart, beautiful people
> ...


thanks 

now if you'll excuse me...I need to

:hide


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooooh dad.............wherefore art thou?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A book club with my Mother and Sister in it?! WTF was I thinking??!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm looking for something, but can't find it!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Have to call have to call have to call ahhh! Rah rah I can do it! Maybe. Ahhh!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I'm looking for something, but can't find it!


Me too! Let me know if you find it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Where the hell is my dad?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahaha those are some of the most awkward pictures ever.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay called! This is going to get awkward. They have to send a message to my current psych letting her know I want a new psych and she has to approve it. I so hope she doesn't call to find out why.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Should I?

I guess not. But ****, it just feels so right.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate waiting.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HOORAH I got in touch with my daddy!

doobiedooobabaaabbba! :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :clap 

I have a sunburn on my nose.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

can someone please shoot me...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay I have a good, valid, believable excuse for not going out with a friend.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm is that agood thing or a bad thing ? ^^^


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Yay I have a good, valid, believable excuse for not going out with a friend.


can i hear it? maybe i can use it next time someone asks me to go out with them and i don't want to.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Umm is that agood thing or a bad thing ? ^^^


It's a bad thing really, I guess. :sigh

ANCIENT, my parents are going away for the week and I can't drive. Probably won't work with you, lol. :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Umm is that agood thing or a bad thing ? ^^^
> ...


 :lol

damn, you're right. its not going to work... :rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The ball is not in my park.

Seriously now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm an uber paranoid worrierrrrrr.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate this feeling. i can't explain how i feel. i feel trapped, depressed, hopeless, and like i'm going to vomit. my anxiety is really bad.


i need help/advice... :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> The ball is not in my park.
> 
> Seriously now.


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I'm an uber paranoid worrierrrrrr.


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i hate this feeling. i can't explain how i feel. i feel trapped, depressed, hopeless, and like i'm going to vomit. my anxiety is really bad.
> 
> i need help/advice... :sigh


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO! I just made 5 posts in a row on this thread.


HAHA I RULE!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow.

Where is everyone?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm here. Hi! Thanx for the hug!!

It's late.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think they all read my post and got depressed and left...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! Awwwzz hon. hugs again.

Hey Polar - Get to sleep you night ninja, you!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

NO!

Now is not the time.

Ugh, maybe it is... it's getting bright outside :shock


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I need to pull a few all nighters this week. I am quite behind and have an exam early next week.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

$900 less debt woot!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its going to be fun when i go to sleep tonight...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Last random thought of the night:

*Where are we? What the hell is going on?*

Someone please explain this to me. Good night.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

deleted post. :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wudit say, wudit say???


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wish there was an easy solution for this...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO!

I was trying to say something really deep and inspirational kinda. My point was that we are all human and incapable of not making errors. We need to forgive ourselves of our faults and accept that sometimes we'll fall down, we'll make mistakes, have a bad day.......We need to find the strength that comes from within. From God. 

God bless.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Numba 1 thread killa here! :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Earlier today I shot a spray paint can with a pellet gun and it exploded... :lol 

I want to do it again..so fun! :twisted


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think I have the energy to hook that crap up tonight.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Easy does it, Adam... Take your time.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think so, remal. I think so.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Honey, I shrunk the kids.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

drunk day number 4. 4 outta 7 aint bad. aint good either.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

why don't you like me? why don't you like me?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

good night world


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so stealing the word 'automagically'.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This could be an interesting day.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmm allergies


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ugh, what am I going to do...?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

List of things to not do today:

1) nap
2) freak out
3) neglect typing that journal entry
4) freak out


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hate when negative BS clouds my positive experiences. I need a new job.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

stuff and stuff.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

workout time!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't get enough.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm using speech recognition right now. It's frustrating at times, but it's too much fun to not use.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy mackerel it's hot today.

Am I in Texas?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes! Someone called me young lady today instead of sir.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am actually having a nice (online) conversation with a (fellow) nerdy girl online. This is fun!



LostInReverie said:


> Yes! Someone called me young lady today instead of sir.


 :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WOOOPIDEEDOOO!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Look for inspiration in places you expect not to find any, and you will be amazed at the amount of ideas, concepts, principles and constructs that flow into your brain. Take a stroll around outside. In the park, in the city, in a rural area, even just around your house. Look at objects, people, textures, shapes and colors. Listen to the various sounds you hear. Footsteps, birds, the hollow whispers of the wind. Notice the pitches of the sounds. Try to notice if you feel any subtle harmony between the sounds and/or sights. Feel the ambience of every situation. For every second that passes, a new situation arises, with loads of new inspiration.

Make a mental image of any random subject you notice, preferably something you don't find all that interesting at first. Now "zoom in" on this subject where your intuition takes you. Look for things _inside_ the senses you have registered, or look for small parts of it. Notice the little details. Break down the abstract thoughts you've registered into concrete material. This might be difficult and will take some work. Do this with many different subjects, and you will eventually have many idependent pieces to work with. Assemble the pieces together using the trial and error technique. It will take a few tries, but it will be worth it because chances are you will eventually come up with something with massive potential. Something that has not been done before, something no one has ever thought of, and you're sitting there on an idea that all you need to do now is fine tune.

Fine tuning is needed because even if it's already something that has extensive practical use if done right, you need to be aware of any traps or fallacies. That's why you need to think the idea through and adjust the concept so that it has maximum benefit, and minimize the chance of it backfiring or failing. But always stick with the initial principle of the idea.

This is the point where you look for existing knowledge. Do your research using the extensive amount of knowledge that is available, look for knowledge that is relevant to the idea in general, but also knowledge that remotely relates to it, as a security measure. Combine this with the applicable logic, and if done right, you've invented something new in your mind. But still it's just an idea, the next step is figuring out how to practically construct or apply this idea so it has any use in the real world. First, write down the outlines of the concept on a piece of paper. Going from the there, work your way inwards, until you have explained the whole idea in detail right down to it's core. Also, any suggestions you might have on how to apply it to the real world should be included. Do illustrations if neccessary. Then take it from there.

Think outside the box, it can be very rewarding.

[this did not make any sense, did it?]


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

What if this is as good as it gets?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Here I am again in this mean old town
And you're so far away from me
And where are you, when the sun goes down
You're so far away from me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

its so nice out.
that was nice.
i love the sun.
wheeeeeee.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tents a pain in the *** to setup.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you can't hear ****! :lol ops


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today is my last day on sas.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thankfully they were cooperative. Finally some good news.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This can't be for real...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

oh noes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This better work!
It's been a while. Haha I am sooo bad at it too =/


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Missing my XBOX terribly.
I'm looking at my COD4 cd. And I'm wondering if the UAV is currently online...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> today is my last day on sas.


Oh noes! You will be missed :squeeze


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_One more connection cut off by affection.
One more useless night spent in this life.
Lick your lips wet, try to forget.
Jump in headfirst, who cares if it hurts? _


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay my cam shipped!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > today is my last day on sas.
> ...


thank you mserychic. ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I love their new songs!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Pick me up and kick me down.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> today is my last day on sas.


You'll be back

They ALL come back ... :troll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > today is my last day on sas.
> ...


you wanna bet?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[youtube:1i4otnem]cN6TiQ5w8V0&[/youtube:1i4otnem]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why the hell does she log on MSN every two seconds?

Ding... Ding.... Ding... Ding.... Ding.... Ding... Ding.... Ding.... Ding, etc.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> today is my last day on sas.


Your 23 now will you ever see 24 the way things are going i dunno....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Your 23 now will you ever see 24 the way things are going i dunno....


sometimes i think the same thing... :stu :con


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Polar said:


> Why the hell does she log on MSN every two seconds?
> 
> Ding... Ding.... Ding... Ding.... Ding.... Ding... Ding.... Ding.... Ding, etc.


Oh how I miss the sound!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was close. I don't feel all that tired when I'm up doing things but when I lay down it hits me.
I just want to sleep tonight.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Trash cans and a Dayvan Cowboy

... in a beautiful place out in the country.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am so not looking forward to tomorrow. :afr



ANCIENT said:


> today is my last day on sas.


Why?!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Your 23 now will you ever see 24 the way things are going i dunno....


I see what you did there!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Toscy said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell does she log on MSN every two seconds?
> ...


I like the "Doubeleedee" sound better... unless it's Zoe (she's hot, but really dull)... or that bothersome friend I secretly hate.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Why?!


i don't want to talk about it. its not like i'm going to be missed anyway...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > Why?!
> ...


Ok, sometimes I feel the same way, like nobody really acknowledges me here. It's probably all in my head, though. Hope you change your mind!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well that concludes it I guess.

I'm glad that's over 

Or am I? :con


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my allergies might actually be suffocating me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

zoom!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

um I don't know.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bye, ANCIENT.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

C-YA Ancient.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

wait why are you leaving?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****s sake.
i'm not giving in to this!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, so... people are leaving now?

Is that the new trend?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm sorry I'm bad.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I gotta come outta this depression. It came on w/no warning.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I just blew it 

It's sort of funny, really.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hey what's up!! I'm not leaving. You guys are stuck with me forE.V.E.R.!!

MUWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You were alloted 3,000 posts and have to leave now, Lori.

Oh, wait you're a member of the Ninja union. That means you're get an extra 25 posts. Use them wisely.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope! I say it, I'm here forever!

Don't make me kick your ninja *** with my tai kwon do!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wanna take this outside?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah! Beotttch! 



Other random thought courtesy of the lovely Jim Morrison:

You know that it would be untrue 
You know that I would be a liar 
If I was to say to you 
Girl, we couldn't get much higher 
Come on baby, light my fire 
Come on baby, light my fire 
Try to set the night on fire 

The time to hesitate is through 
No time to wallow in the mire 
Try now we can only lose 
And our love become a funeral pyre 
Come on baby, light my fire 
Come on baby, light my fire 
Try to set the night on fire, yeah


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Olllllllloooooooo? Anyone here?


*whistles*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry, I got a bit intimidated.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, right. :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I did! You were about to kick my *** and all.

But now I'm just getting sleepy.....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah. I should really just go to bed too. But I don't want to.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My eyelids are closed.

I'm dreaming.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oooooh cool.

Whatcha dreaming about? Ninja adventures, eh?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm dreaming about.... butterflies... and stuff and stuff.

I hope I become a butterly.

So I can fly.


zzzzZZzzz


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_But if I had one wishful field tonight
I'd ask for the sun to never rise
If God passed a mic to me to speak
I'd say stay in bed, world
Sleep in peace_


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to see Tom Waits. This will rightfully be the greatest moment of my existence; I will henceforth be a person to envy, having simply once been in the same room as him. The only way this could be made any better would be if a shower of gummy bears and $100 bills rained from the sky. I'm still keeping my hopes up for that one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love sleeping.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

why was i put on this earth?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

me too


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'll never leave you guys! :group :group


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I could be brown
I could be blue
I could be violet sky
I could be hurtful
I could be purple
I could be anything you like
Gotta be green
Gotta be mean
Gotta be everything more
Why dont you like me?
Why dont you like me?
Why dont you walk out the door!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I bet my name pisses people off in the acronym thread. :b


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm up wondering who's gonna win in indiana...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...awkward...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

this song is so ****ing awesome it makes me collapse and spasm while my eyes roll back in my skull.

:eyes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh hey, Emilio Estevez. Fancy meeting you in the 'Random thoughts.." thread. Shhh, no talking, no talking. Long time, no see.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Blahhhhh

I should just be shot. Right in the forehead.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ****ing hate not knowing things.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can someone please take my place for today?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Can someone please take my place for today?


Hah, I was thinking the same thing. Swap for a day?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would love a swap.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, wow, an open conversation with my mom that didn't involve yelling. Go me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish my parents would yell. So I could yell back, releasing some suppressed aggression.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder what today will bring.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Today is bringing me the usual cornucopia of mixed feelings and competing anxieties. It's interesting though, haha.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I just had a physical and the doctor told me to make an appointment with the mental health area for depression and social anxiety just because of how I came across to her. ****, I must wear my emotions on my sleeve.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I just had a physical and the doctor told me to make an appointment with the mental health area for depression and social anxiety just because of how I came across to her. @#%$, I must wear my emotions on my sleeve.


I should probably get a physical, or at least some sort of check-up. I haven't been to a doctor in a long time. Thanks for inspiring a random thought.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Ni Ni


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

why are we so quick to give up everything we have just for the thought that there might be something better out there? I seriously have my doubts about evolution. I have a new theory of reverse evolution. The more our minds grow, the less room we have for a soul. :get :sigh :rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's ****ing 83 degrees in my living room!

Maybe I should open a couple of windows.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap is it windy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

McDonalds for lunch ugh. Though I guess I shouldn't complain about free food.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish she'd stop asking that 
& I wish he'd quit ignoring me.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm glad Obama finally won.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Random...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> Random...


That's pretty much how I look.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Whoa I'm worn out. I don't want to go to that class for work tonight. I'm so going to fall asleep in the middle of it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh noes I think my dad is going to be at the class. This day just keeps getting better and better


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My days are WAY too ****ing full of ups and downs. 
There's always something for me to stress about!

http://www.sweatmanagement.ca/TO_BotoxInjections.asp

'virtually painless' my ***.
Twice a year for me, should really be three times a year, but what's the ****ing difference? I still have the rest of my body to deal with.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> Random...


That picture is disturbing!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Something smells like rotting cheese here and I cant figure out if its me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Lalalallalalallalalaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's been way too long.
And I need to be tired. This is approaching ridiculous.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"BUT IN THE MEAN TIME, YOU STAY IN SCHOOL AND DONT DO DRUGS OK - LOL (AT LEAST PICK ONE!)"

Hahaha thnx sis.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Going on 2 weeks. Okay. Really that's fine, I'll just sit here and guess what the **** is going on.
I should probly just sleep.
yeah, I'm gonna sleep.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hahaha I just had a telemarketer hang up on me! That was awesome :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> hahaha I just had a telemarketer hang up on me! That was awesome :lol


Wow!!

Today: 0
mserychic: 1


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm getting tired..........


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need a better doctor.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm sweating


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh crap.

I hate when that happens.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

It is SOOO beautiful outside right now. wow. Its breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> It is SOOO beautiful outside right now. wow. Its breathtakingly beautiful.


you can see in the dark


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Seriously why do they care....


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

These must be the longest eight minutes in the history of histories.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep time to go ahead and get off the internet.

Good night, SAS.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yes yes yes yes yes yes :banana :banana 

:clap :clap :clap :boogie :boogie 

yessssssssssssss


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why not meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so bored and weak...


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

My damp old crusty shirt smells like it has been marinating in vomit. Why are the putrid smells that emanate from your own rotting carcass acceptable - from anyone else...i would be convulsing right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Of course that would be the only song that wouldn't synch right.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

brain says no


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wonder what the next match-ups in the Tournament of the States (SAS) will be.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_Thought 1:_
I don't feel like making the call.

I wonder for how long they're open. I want to procrastinate for as long as I can.

_Thought 2:_
I'm not a wreck. I just think I am.

:stu

_Thought 3:_
Have a Happy Birthday, Elizabeth.

At least try.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

2 appointments for me today.

I wonder what will happen at this therapist appt. Should be interesting.

I'm a little more excited about getting my hair cut and stuff though. Yeah, its been 8 weeks, its time.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ugh.... time to awkwardly eat bagels with the coworkers while they blab about reality TV.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn it, I failed and made myself a liar. 

I hate this ****ing day.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

why must my coworkers gossip about each other to me? take it somewhere else


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I really ****ed this up. And I have to go to the grocery store which I really don't want to do.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

now I'm listening to old school Madonna.

wheeee! :banana 

someone brought her up in another thread and now I have the old school madonna songs urge.


*sings and dances to*

And you can dance...For inspiration
Come on...I'm waiting 

Get into the groove,Boy you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah
Get up on your feet, yeah, Step to the beat
Boy what will it be 

Music can be such a revelation
Dancing around you feel the sweet sensation
We might be lovers if the rhythm's right
I hope this feeling never ends tonight 

Only when I'm dancing can I feel this free
At night I lock the doors, where no one else can see
I'm tired of dancing here all by myself
Tonight I wanna dance with someone else 

Get into the groove,Boy you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah
Get up on your feet, yeah, Step to the beat
Boy what will it be 

Gonna get to know you in a special way
This doesn't happen to me every day
Don't try to hide it love wears no disguise
I see the fire burning in your eyes 

Only when I'm dancing can I feel this free
At night I lock the doors, where no one else can see
I'm tired of dancing here all by myself
Tonight I wanna dance with someone else 

Live out your fantasy here with me, Just let the music set you free
Touch my body, and move in time, Now I now you're mine 

Get into the groove,Boy you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah
Get up on your feet, yeah, Step to the beat
Boy what will it be


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All I want to do is sleep.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Quietly eating bagels with people while someone talks about "pus bags" and their kids vomiting is a bit... strange.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The only people who would have made that trip worthwhile didn't show up. I shall inform them of this tomorrow.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Be sure your food is cooked all the way before you eat it. Or you'll be making sacrifices all day to the porcelin god!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

au secours... i don't know anymore...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I need McGiever right now!!

But instead I have to opt for our maintence guy who doesn't ever know what the hell he's doing.

yay.

I hate having to call maintence.

See there is a door stuck, I thought it was locked so I tried unlocking it. Nope still stuck. This happened to another door recently and Mr. Maintence guy came and replaced it, of course not the right way, though.

Anywho I tried to McGiever it myself and busted the whole damn thing up. 

Now I'm really ****ed.

OH **** he's going to be like "WTF DID YOU DO HERE? :mum " and think I'm a big astroturf. 

DANGIT!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg! my bras are in my bedroom!

I can't call him now geez. I'd have to like wear a jacket, yeah I guess thats what I'll do. That may seem a bit odd though on such a warm muggy day.

This really sucks.

****.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

oh my god

Like 

right there

Oh yehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> omg! my bras are in my bedroom!
> 
> I can't call him now geez. I'd have to like wear a jacket, yeah I guess thats what I'll do. That may seem a bit odd though on such a warm muggy day.
> 
> ...


Holy ****! Yeah, you can't have him thinking you don't go prancing around braless. :lol

Then again, if my bras were out, I'd have the same reservations. (Wait, huh?)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I GOT IT OPEN!

I AM THE REAL LIVING MCGIEVER!


HOORAY!

I DON'T HAVE TO CALL MR. BOB OR WHATEVER HIS NAME IS!


YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well not yet anyway. I'll have to call tomorrow for a new door knob. LOL


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*ends random thoughts*

sorry for my random thought overload. :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I went to Caribou today for the first time in years and of course behind the counter was the hottest guy I think I've ever seen in real life. *******.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It smells funny.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, it does.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

SMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOKEEHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Seven Six Seven is One Zero One more than Six Six Six

It's also a type of airplane.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so cold.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Burn some loghair and get a fire going


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ross avater and Rambo are looking in the same direction. It must have been planned that way... Hmm.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think a fire is what I need.
Now a new life, that's looking more promising.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^ awwz :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thnx for the e-hug.

Food, food makes things better. Mmm cheesies and hot chocolate. Pretty much what I ate for lunch.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, I post a ridiculous number of times a day. I must be bored.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It's days like today that make me wonder if I even exist.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Wow, I post a ridiculous number of times a day. I must be bored.


 :ditto but I already knew that about myself.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm so bored that I post what I already know as if it were a revelation.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> 1. e-hug 1 thumb up
> 
> the process of passing yourself out while under the effects of the Ecstasy. This process is carried on by several deep breaths gradually going faster. Inhale through mouth, exhale through nose. You will feel tingly and shaky. You lean back on your arms and eventually fall on your back, you wake up and won't know where you are for the first 5-10 seconds. Usually followed by a rush of good feeling.
> After that e-hug, I felt very relaxed.


I had to.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just looked into a mirror, and came to the realization that I need a haircut... badly.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

**** it i done my best i guess sometimes in life your best just is'nt good enough.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

owww my back. Should of been more careful yesterday.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"the process of passing yourself out while under the effects of the Ecstasy. This process is carried on by several deep breaths gradually going faster. Inhale through mouth, exhale through nose. You will feel tingly and shaky. You lean back on your arms and eventually fall on your back, you wake up and won't know where you are for the first 5-10 seconds. Usually followed by a rush of good feeling."

hmmm...yeah,wow...that does sound quiet nice.......... :yes

I'm going to start CBT in two weeks! MUWAHAHAH! Crazy ****. 

And tonight, in an hour and a half I get my hair did!

Whooooooopideeeeeeeedoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

*warning explicit lyrics ahead, put your filter on*

Whats my name, fool?
Snoop doggy.....doooog
snoop doggy .....doooog
It's the bow to the wow, creepin and crawlin
Yiggy yes y'allin, Snoop Doggy Dogg in 
the mother****in house like everyday
Droppin **** with my ***** Mr Dr. Dre
Like I said, ****** can't **** with this
And ****** can't **** with that 
**** that I drop cuz ya know it don't stop
Mr. One Eight Seven on a mother****in cop
Tic toc never the glock just some nuts and a cock
Robbin mother****ers then I kill dem blood claats
Then I step through the fog and I creep through the smog
Cuz I'm Snoop Doggy (who?) Doggy (what?) Doggy [Dogg]

(yeah I like that song. :b )


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ lol, I'm so going to listen to that now.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I always knew Coco was GANGSTA and stuff and stuff


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, I do have bits of gansta in me. 
For reals yo. :yes 

I love it too.  Its fun.

I think I may have been an gangster in my past life. :stu 

Either that or someone who was accused of witchery and therefore burned at the stake. 

Haven't figured out which one yet. :con


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wow my co-workers have foul mouths


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The filter can be turned off?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah! Mine has been off for quite a while.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Please tell me how. I need filthiness on SAS.

Nevermind, I figured it out.... Ohhhh, what I've been missing out on.....!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

everyone's getting...ugh


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

HAY! My brother is gone. The house is all mine......MOUHAHAHAHAHAHA :troll :troll 
Ardrum I now have the whole house to make extremely good shameful and 'ninjatist' pictures.
Be ready :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> HAY! My brother is gone. The house is all mine......MOUHAHAHAHAHAHA :troll :troll
> Ardrum I now have the whole house to make extremely good shameful and 'ninjatist' pictures.
> Be ready :banana


Yes yes yes!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well it's about ****ing time!

(profanity added for ardrum)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Im wondering does workinprogress87 even takes breaks while he's working. It seem he's been at it for a long time....
Yes it's random and it makes no sense.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Erm

Im drunk

Wheeeee


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

How many times in a day do I click on the refresh icon?
My finder is getting tired of it.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

i'm sooo sorry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm... this is loong overdue.

I need to get **** done soon.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Song lyrics running through my head today:

[background=#e0e0e0:3cjagald]I wouldn't be so blind
If it all wouldn't be so bright[/background:3cjagald]
_---- The Yarrows --_

[background=#e0e0e0:3cjagald]She's one part shy
Of full-on mad[/background:3cjagald]
_---- Goshen --_

Song lyrics? I have a deficit of original thoughts, I guess.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to do something and I'm not telling what!


MUWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ I can read minds, so it doesn't matter that you're not telling. HA!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another night all alone.....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Damn it! They tried delivering my cam today and my gramma didn't hear the door. I needed it for tonight!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:



> ^ I can read minds, so it doesn't matter that you're not telling. HA!


Yeah right! Muwahah. You have no idea! :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not gonna say what it is, but let's just say it earned her the nickname "the dancing queen"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

who?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

time for another beer in the office


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Well it's about ****ing time!
> 
> (profanity added for ardrum)


SAS just got so much for fun! :lol

Edit to add: More ****ing fun I mean! **** yeah!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Happy birthday, LIR 

















(Ignore the "D" on that hat)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

if i could take it all back i wouldnt, i woulda done more **** that people said that i shouldnt


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Soooooo... hungry... =(


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LIR!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hate it when long-time friends I trust perpetuate my fears.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Good night?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Good night


 :thanks


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

This is WEIRD. I would neva live there. Pure insanity...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother is a ****ing idiot.
Just thought I would throw that out there. 
No, seriously, what a moron.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Almost missed it, 11:20. Happy birthday, LostInReverie


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

having SA is not the same as being a loser...

I am both.... sadly...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I hate Latin. I hate Latin *so* much. I hate it. I hate it. I hate it....

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

drink yer guinness


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

googoo gaga


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

In summer it is sticky flies, magpies and every other ungodly creature that this sweltering cesspool generates and keeps alive - NOW close to winter it is ****ing green stink beetles that lay fluorescent green eggs. I feel violated by a lot of things - spiders, bugs, birds. I need to move to some controlled dome environment, devoid of all life except my own.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Friday isn't the best day to raise my dose. I'm not touching this **** on the weekend. So, basically I'm just going to be bombarded with side effects on Monday too.

I hate that allowing it to build up means I have to take it constantly. I wonder if I could handle 4 again?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not so sure anymore.

Time is a funny thing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've got too much on my mind. I need to start writing to get it in one place.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's such a nice sunny day!

I wonder if I should go outside and shoot some video. With the tripod and tele lens and all. The only problem is that would be an attention-grabber.

"No, I'm not working for a TV station, leave me the **** alone, please! "


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its raining here but OMG WATCH THIS, ITS SO FUNNY! 
Funny skit about teachers talking about students in the teacher's lounge. hahahah

[youtube:2l9h0psj]6YfEiP0FilU[/youtube:2l9h0psj]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I like this one a lot too. Its called "The Bearded Men of Space Station 11" I know most ppl don't find this stuff funny like I do, but whatever. :b

Hopefully someone will get some enjoyment out of these videos. 

[youtube:33kmxoc5]snq5ey8P0vM&feature=related[/youtube:33kmxoc5]

I have another REALLY good one but I'll save it for another day. Wheeee


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry to bug you all again. but if you are bored, watch this one.

its a father and a son racing home. its called "like father like son" and tis funny.

[youtube:31lcnyw4]6CAD91WTyx8&NR=1[/youtube:31lcnyw4]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, grandpa has some Ninja skillz in him. I aso liked how the dad tipped over the trash can (or more like threw it).

And I don't think those poor bearded men are aliens. I'm sure that guy is indeed from Pittsburgh. But that's just my opinion. :lol

Funny clips, got some laughs out of them :yes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I need a time out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

cool, Polar. Glad someone liked them.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My sound isn't working right now, but I liked that last one.

It kind of reminds me of a cross country race I once had in high school (involved "cleating" and shoving someone down into a big pine tree!!). :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I feel like ****.
This really just isn't gonna work =/
I think that dermatologist died. I'm not kidding. Next week will be the third time I've told my doc to set me up an appointment with her. ****ing ****. ****! By the time I get around to seeing one of these rich, overbooked, vacation-whores it's going to be winter again.

I didn't bother making that other list, and I'm not going to until I know I have an appt. scheduled.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Now I have to consider other options.
I'm so sick of researching and finding nothing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

****ing assholes took the team picture without me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahh! Too much flash...I see lights everywhere. Well I was successful at least.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Geez I'm feeling pretty bad today. It's hard to believe that this could be considered "progress."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


I hear ya.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, I just realized it's Friday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My ****ing mp3 player froze and now I have to wait for the battery to die to use it again.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Smash it in a wall then reassemble it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I miss my sister and my dog.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg Hillary just drop out already


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

A 30 dollar application fee to become a volunteer? WTF? I'm not going to pay to provide a service.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

gee whiz imeem.com is neat

lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The logical, feet on the ground approach...hmm?


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I hate weekends with a passion


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shauna said:


> I hate weekends with a passion


are they too fun for you?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Journal time.

I need to figure out what's bothering me...well what's bothering me the _most_, anyway.

And eat something. It's been 12 hours.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I lurve bananas.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

eww


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi. 

What's up?

Not too much here.

How are you?

I'm pretty good, actually, thanks for askin'!

Wheeeeeeeee


Hi Lori is in the hizooooouse..............


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, Lori!

Are you drunk?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL No, not drunk. Thats all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm.... :sus

What are you not saying?

Oh that's right. Never mind, I'm a mind reader.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> Oh that's right. Never mind, I'm a mind reader.


Okay then, what cereal am I eating at the moment?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that's right. Never mind, I'm a mind reader.
> ...


Pfft... easy one. Cheerios.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wrong! And you call yourself a ninja. :no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BooooYaaaaa!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Wrong! And you call yourself a ninja. :no


Well, then it's definitely some type of Kellogg's cereal.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually I think it's Post, lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Everyone's watching, to see what you will do
Everyone's looking at you, oh
Everyone's wondering, will you come out tonight
Everyone's trying to get it right, get it right

Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a little romance
Everybody's goin' off the deep end
Everybody needs a second chance, oh
You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go

Everyone's looking to see if it was you
Everyone wants you to come through
Everyone's hoping it'll all work out
Everyone's waiting they're holding out

Everybody's working for the weekend
Everybody wants a little romance
Everybody's goin' off the deep end
Everybody needs a second chance, oh
You want a piece of my heart
You better start from start
You wanna be in the show
Come on baby lets go


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Actually I think it's Post, lol.


Okay, now I'm positive: Honey Bunches of Oats

Impressive huh? :yes Even if it took three tries.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes! You are correct.

But what _kind_ of HBOO?

...HBOO, tee hee.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

With Almonds, yeah?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes. 
Okay, you're still a ninja.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ninjarific


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

My bro just ditch me...Idiot!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is the ****tiest Friday ever.

Who says I should drink? First to answer determines my fate.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I do. Remember MODERATION.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yawn


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I think I'll die of boredom one day...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess not then.

Oh well....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> I think I'll die of boredom one day...


Me too.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah it's friday night. PARTY time. :banana :banana 
:spank Stupid radio show.
:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :twak :twak :twak :twak :time :dead


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> Yeah it's friday night. PARTY time. :banana :banana
> :spank Stupid radio show.
> :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :twak :twak :twak :twak :time :dead


I'm having a party in my mouth, and I didn't invite anyone because they aren't cool enough.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That coworker is annoying. She goes on and on about her extensive plans. She's going to NYC for the weekend, visiting her boyfriend, going to a Yankees game AND a Mets game, walking through Central Park, visiting the Statue of Liberty, and going to the bars.

"What are you doing this weekend, Adam?"

"Probably staring at my walls and thinking about how many layers of paint are there. I might take some showers too."


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

The hours, days, weekends 
Ah, the weekend nights alone 
Where were you? 
In the basement? 
In the attic? 
In your room? 
Working some job - just to have something to do. 
Just to have a place to put yourself 
Just to have a way to get away from them 
A chance to get away from the ones that made you feel 
so strange and ill at ease inside yourself 
Henry Rollins :cuddle


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like to listen to Weezer when I drink. Interesting.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Man. This is pathetic.pathetic. pathetic. lallalalalalalalalala wat was I saying again?
Oh yeah THIS IS PATHETIC. pa to 2 D T IC.
Does pathetisichism exist? Or maybe my question is a little......well how can I say hummm PATHETIC.
Yah thats d word I was looking for


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

closed off from love, didnt need the pain
once or twice was enough, and it was all in vain


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why didn't I go to the party? Oh right, because it would have sucked ***.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

That was entirely too long


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I've been drugged


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

MY CAM CAME!!! Can't wait for the battery to charge so I can test it out!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awesome! Should be fun!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Weeeeeeeee!

:troll


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

double tap double tap

loading

double tap


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to cover you in peanut butter and eat you. Dancing won't save you now :banana


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Um. I want hot dogs real bad.

Badly bad.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's been so long since I've just sat down and relaxed


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ruh roh... it's happening again


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This moment. And my ability to be in it. 8 hrs of sleep. The sun, flowers and just everthang.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Zofran saved the day


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah well **** you too. 

WTF?


whatever

I'm not worrying about it anymore.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

**** I woke up late today.

And also, I'm confused. About a lot of stuff.

1,000th post. yay.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man i love working on the weekends. no drama, no complaining, no gossip, no disturbances


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow... this isn't fair. :eyes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't think about it. Do not. Thinkaboutit.
Coulda been worse.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

That is ****ed up.

and thats all I gotta say about that.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Reached my goal of 4.0 GPA with only a mere 1-2% potential effort used.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Quotes very often are very, very accurate and have a lot to teach us.

"A man can learn a great deal about the world by reading books of quotations" - Winston Churchill.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

exactly


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Bike, bus, bike, eat, bike, bus, rest, read


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

IM OUT OF PEPPER

damn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Damn my new mic is a piece of junk. Should of figured it was too good a price to be real.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uhh... my mind seems to have wandered off.

Has anyone seen it?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for changing yr post!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

sry poly...
The cat goes on the counter drops the food. The dog eats half waits for the cat to jump down and then the cat eats as much as possible. If there's anything letf the dog eats the rest.
Those two are patner in crime. WOW.
True story.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Banned for changing yr post!


lol, I just realized it had a few fallacies.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I hope my bread rises properly.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Head in the game, Illusion.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another one bites the dust!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

talking with you gave me that passion, that flare


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I wish i had a finger monkey puppet thing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****.
I'm getting up at 8 tomorrow to go drive to Windsor to put flowers on my grandmother's grave.
****ing early on a sunday, I want to sleep. But I'm guessing the parents want to do this since it will be mother's day and it only comes around once a year. I'd look and feel like quite the douche if I didn't go.

But I swear - if one of them cries...I can't deal with crying parents.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot I have an unofficial date with someone to Chicken, Alaska.

http://www.chickenalaska.com/cgi-bin/thatsanorder_LE

I laughed. A lot.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Sodja get the tshirt or the undies? lol!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bllllllaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

night driving to this soundtrack would be amazing


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Iron man i'm coming to get ya!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

its the end of the world as we know it


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Step 1: Open the window.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I cut the grass. damn allergies.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

or maybe I'm just a cheap *******...hmmm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why do I keep coming here? :con :stu :con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You tried to give it up, but you're addicted.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate addiction


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

What happened to my avatar :con oh right, it got deleted..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This ****ing sucks.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmmm..... it does doesn't it?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:lol :rofl


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Why are my soulmates always gay??? :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sheesh... I almost did it again...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is stupid


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

.....


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Huh? :|

You ok?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im druggedd uppp right now lalalaallaaaaa


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Ross is wasted.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I need to sleep at regular hours

Oh yeah and I have nothing in common with anyone...woohoo, it's me!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

^ ditto all of that. >_>

came in here to say GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!! W00T.

OKEE... good night. -_- Zzzzzzz


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mornin' Babygirrrrrrrrrl. :squeeze

I ate late last night and I feel bloated...yuck!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****ing Paxil.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

hello world


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Dear mom,

Happy Mother's Day.
I'm sure you are enjoying it because you aren't here.
You never wanted to be here.
Now you are passed on.
wherever you are,
I hope you are at peace and are happy.
I still love you although you caused my life many hardships.
Thank you for showing me so many examples of how I don't want to be as a person. 
I know, somehow, deep down, you really probably tried to not be totally consumed with only yourself and your own feelings and really cared about us kids did the best you knew how. 
I know you loved me and the rest of us kids but had too many of your own problems that you couldn't ever get past.

R.I.P. on this Mother's Day, mom, with love,
:kiss :heart :squeeze 

Lori


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

That was beautiful, Lori.

I gave my mom a puzzle I did and framed it rather poorly. 

I think I made it at camp on art and crafts day. 

I was born on Mother's Day and have been a pain in the *** for the last 25 years. Sorry, Mom.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Google has mother bird ready for all the mommies out there, thats so rad.
[attachment=0:n3earsdv]mothers_day08_res.gif[/attachment:n3earsdv]

Happy mother's day all the mommies on SAS.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, Libby.

and lol at framing the puzzle poorly. That is cute that you were born on Mother's Day. I think we can all be pain in the asses for our parents. Thats a given. lol

:squeeze

Thanks, Torlin too, since I'm a mommy. :squeeze


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I didn't realise Mother's Day was on a different day in the US. When i read that i thought i'd totally forgotten >_< Gah.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm up early again! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Me too! No, not really.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Does it ever stop raining here?
Answer: No. No it does not. Ever.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm OCD, wtf do you want from me?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

11000 posts!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

this tuna sandwhich is yummalicious


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This bicycle gives me some much needed endurance excercise.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What is it about me and getting contacted by male sex predators??


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ardrum said:


> What is it about me and getting contacted by male sex predators??


woah wtf?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The plant-based sandwich spread "Veganaisse" is not pronounced "Vajenaisse", so says the doubled over in laughter deli clerk at the Raisin Rack. Apparently Vajenaisse is something else, although I suspect it's organic as well.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

One day my son... one day !


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ow my wrist hurts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need sleeeeeeeeeeep.

Hmm I totally should have called my sis in the presence of my mom and wished her a happy Mother's Day. That would've been hilarious.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I need sleeeeeeeeeeep.
> 
> Hmm I totally should have called my sis in the presence of my mom and wished her a happy Mother's Day. That would've been hilarious.


LOL


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > What is it about me and getting contacted by male sex predators??
> ...


I got a message from some dude asking if he could...perform a sexual activity.

I'm much more disturbed by the message itself than the fact that it was a guy. People can be creepy as hell.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's traumatizing, ardrum.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

maybe he called the wrong number?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wonder where they went? Whats with people going MIA?


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

On PoF? That's kinda disturbing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

****


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

eww it's starting to peel


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i like being of age where i dont have to follow orders.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That's traumatizing, ardrum.


Yeah, I'm already freaked out by such things, let alone some creepy dude sending such a message. I just tried to laugh it off, but it's weird (glad I don't have personal information up). :afr :afr :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My butts gone numb i better make something to eat or something.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is stupid x2


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheeseburgers and beer who said two wrongs dont make a right ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just wanna sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

More cake and a movie. **** it it's Sunday.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Like it or not here i come


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Watch out! Here I come!

You spin me right round, baby
right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I feel the gravity of it all......Wolf's rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't only take pics of trees. Here's the proof. Clouds from just a couple of minutes ago. :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Clouds are just as cool as trees. If not COOLER! Nice pic CH.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks FC 
:squeeze


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Your new me-vatar rocks, Coco


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate these so called "busy" friends. I just take them out to the curb and put them near the trash.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel really weird.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

YES YES YES I FOUND YOUUUU.

Now. It's giving it to her that's the problem.
What would be the best time?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm getting old and I need something to rely on.
I'm getting tired and I need somewhere to begin.

:sigh

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel so lost... :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if I should do something unproductive

Or just go to bed


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am never going to finish these by thurs ahhh!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

here's to being a good person in a past life?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

finals suck!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

carry said:


> finals suck!


amen


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My head is really heavy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I may feel like **** now, but later I will likely feel a good 10 x ****tier. So might as well enjoy it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Geez, I have to get a lot done here at home.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I enjoy washing dishes!! :eyes :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i actually sleep a bit, went to bed at 11pm and woke up around 3:45am. now im up again.

grrrr

i wish i can sleep for the full 8 hours instead of sleeping in nap settings.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> I enjoy washing dishes!! :eyes :boogie


That will be one of my projects.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy washing dishes!! :eyes :boogie
> ...


well, get to it :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You have got to be ****ting me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoy washing dishes!! :eyes :boogie
> ...


How's it going, by the way?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe I'm drinking hot water.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


Going pretty well... I'm actually going to be meeting some new people here IN PERSON! Shocking, eh??


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Going pretty well... I'm actually going to be meeting some new people here IN PERSON! Shocking, eh??


Good though.  Good for you!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Woo Canada's Wonderland this weekend! I'll have to force myself onto a rollercoaster or two..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

damn i knew i shouldnt have had any milk this morning. now im all bloated


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think it's possible to have less energy than I do right now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its only 46 degrees.

"A cold, wet, windy day is expected for parts of the Northeast today."

Hopefully next time the nice warm weather will stay for a while. :stu 

I'm cold.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

do the disco


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

do a little dance


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

make a little love


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

get down tonight


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice teamwork. Yay!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Interaction with checkout women at cafeteria in the building where I work...

"Ryan." - one to the other
"Oh yeah, Ryan." - the other, looking at me
"What?" - Me
"You look like Ryan, you know, the short little guy who used to work here (at cafeteria)."
"Ohhh...Right. Yeah, someone else told me that too." - me
"Don't take it personal, just sayin' "
"Oh, it's fine." - me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^lol^


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not nearly as awkward as the grocery store scene when I bought alcohol, was carded, and the guy goes, "He's 24?!?! I thought he was 12!!!" It was so loud that his coworker went "Geez!! You shouldn't say that!!" All the while I just stood there waiting for my booze, wanting it all the more. :lol


Or the time when I was at my parents' house, and a neighbor came by... I answered the door, and she goes, "You're getting bigger!!" as if I was 13 and a half. I just stumbled with that one.. "Oh...Um, ok."


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Not nearly as awkward as the grocery store scene when I bought alcohol, was carded, and the guy goes, "He's 24?!?! I thought he was 12!!!" It was so loud that his coworker went "Geez!! You shouldn't say that!!" All the while I just stood there waiting for my booze, wanting it all the more. :lol


lmao :lol


----------



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

man it's friggin cold and wet today. Feels like November.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Not nearly as awkward as the grocery store scene when I bought alcohol, was carded, and the guy goes, "He's 24?!?! I thought he was 12!!!" It was so loud that his coworker went "Geez!! You shouldn't say that!!" All the while I just stood there waiting for my booze, wanting it all the more. :lol
> 
> Or the time when I was at my parents' house, and a neighbor came by... I answered the door, and she goes, "You're getting bigger!!" as if I was 13 and a half. I just stumbled with that one.. "Oh...Um, ok."


so that's how you live forever lol


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Not nearly as awkward as the grocery store scene when I bought alcohol, was carded, and the guy goes, "He's 24?!?! I thought he was 12!!!" It was so loud that his coworker went "Geez!! You shouldn't say that!!" All the while I just stood there waiting for my booze, wanting it all the more. :lol
> 
> Or the time when I was at my parents' house, and a neighbor came by... I answered the door, and she goes, "You're getting bigger!!" as if I was 13 and a half. I just stumbled with that one.. "Oh...Um, ok."


LOL. You do have a good sense of humor about it. You know two of my favorite people, Maynard J. Keenan (Tool) and Trent Reznor (NIN) are both about 5'7". And three of the best players in my hockey league are about that tall, maybe less. Being under average height is only seen as inferior by ignorant people, so you get the last laugh!


----------



## FunBoy (Apr 17, 2008)

I get the "you're getting bigger" thing too, but I'm like 6'2"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've been ****ing binge eating for the past 24 hours yet my stomach screams for more. What more do you want from me?!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

geeeee... I haven't been this sick in a long time. =(

someone shoot me. :dead


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Not nearly as awkward as the grocery store scene when I bought alcohol, was carded, and the guy goes, "He's 24?!?! I thought he was 12!!!" It was so loud that his coworker went "Geez!! You shouldn't say that!!" All the while I just stood there waiting for my booze, wanting it all the more. :lol
> ...


Yeah, Thom Yorke of Radiohead is only 5'5". Go shorties!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That took less time than I thought. I could have this done by the end of tomorrow if I work fast enough!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the mother of all headaches!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to be productive..nnnnow!
Yes.
After a movie.
Okay, while the movie is loading and in-between stuff.
I feel so tired all of a sudden. Oh, right! E-mail sis. I'll get right on that.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I WANT ANOTHER SNACK!

I'm bowwwed. Sheesh I'm bowed. (w=r)

Stupid upgrade didn't work as expected. I'll just create the thing myself from scratch so things are done right.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I was so bored that I took a picture of the moon.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

One down. Two to go.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I didn't think cleaning up the shop would be this labor intensive. Needed a ****ing chisle to break through some of the caked on grease on the walls! It's going to look so good when I'm done though :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, productive my in own words. Same diff.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't breath cough cough dies


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh.

This just sucks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Tomorrow back to my workout regimine.

I slacked today. Booooo.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just saw a spider run across my floor. :afr


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh my god it's back and the little ******* got away again.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm lonely as ****. How is this good for me? :cry


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I'm lonely as ****. How is this good for me? :cry


banned for being lonely

seriously, that sucks...why don't you hit the chatroom on SAF?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lonely as ****. How is this good for me? :cry
> ...


My "tolerance" for online socializing has gone through the roof. I need a bigger "hit" now (real life). Sucks.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ardrum said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


I know what you mean...what to do...what to do


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

you don't, you don't really mean it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't breathe.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

she's addicted to nicotine patches


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

taking a shower feels really good , especially a month or so. I don't know how or why i go so long.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My dreams are a cruel joke.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*******-o-meter is in the *red* zone.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^Ruh-Roh!^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha that was just a flashback.
Dunno what's with them lately, but it's getting annoying.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Note to self:

If you plan on cutting out on caffeine in the morning. Buying the "light" coffee which has half the caffeine is a good idea. Drinking 2 cups of said coffee in the morning, however, is not and defeats the purpose of what you are doing.

Yes, I know, thank you. Its these damn self-defeating behaviours! Argggg :mum


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My therapist doesn't know what she's dealing with, has already brought out my worst schemas, and I've only newly seen just how deep some of my problems (non-SA related) with emotional deprivation go...this is getting ugly.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> My therapist doesn't know what she's dealing with, has already brought out my worst schemas, and I've only newly seen just how deep some of my problems (non-SA related) with emotional deprivation go...this is getting ugly.


 :hug

I wish there was schema therapy around here. Apparently the closest one is in New York. A little too far from me. But emotional deprivation is my main schema too.

Good luck with your therapy, Adam. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > My therapist doesn't know what she's dealing with, has already brought out my worst schemas, and I've only newly seen just how deep some of my problems (non-SA related) with emotional deprivation go...this is getting ugly.
> ...


Thanks. I might ultimately have to change therapists, depending on how rigid my therapist is in insisting I read the book she recommended. Since the nearest schema therapist is a full 90 minutes away (3 hours of driving every day I'd have a session?!), the alternative would be for me to search out closer, cognitive therapists with schema experience.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nothing lasts

but nothing is lost


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Argh, why doesn't Thesaurus.com suggest any antonyms any more (and fewer synonyms than before)?! :mum :mum


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yay for paranoia. a patient sent in a payment paid to my name instead of the company. now im going to start thinking that people are going to get the idea that im telling them to write checks in my name so i can cash the checks :|


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

> Ten years ago / In 1972, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a problem, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire... The A-Team.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

uke I think I am going to be sick... I have had way to much sugar today


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahaha my desperate measures are so great. They are made of awesome. That was ****in work though!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I could have done so much better on that...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hey kid!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

****! ****! ****! ****! **** niceness!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll have some of what they are having^^^


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need a hug. :sigh :rain


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Every time I try to write something, it starts off nicely, but evolves itself into porn ever so gradually. Then, I forget what I'm writing about and just "go with the flow," and it turns into a severely extended "Dear Penthouse Forum.." entry. That's sad.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so bored of being bored...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Weatherwise, today was perrrrrrrfect.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No naps today should mean more of a comfortable sleep tonight. Or at least it better.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay, I have a super early morning tomorrow!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just picked a crumb out of my belly button and ate it. I think it was a piece of toasted bread. I'm very experiential like that. Whaaaaaat? I smelled it first.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^That is REALLY freaking disgusting, FC.^^ :um :wtf


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

A tortilla chip just fell in my rectum and I dug it out and ate it. What's the big deal?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ardrum said:


> A tortilla chip just fell in my rectum and I dug it out and ate it. What's the big deal?


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm ready for the summer baby!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hmmmmm

think I'm going to bed now.


yeah....hmmmmmmm


good idea........

maybe I'll just do that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today has been a failure in repressing my emotions and feelings.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh my god, that was a lot of money to spend on a ticket and a long time to be gone. I'm going to be sick just thinking about it. uke

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm ready for the summer baby!


Yr back! and sexier than ever rawr!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Goodnight invisible internet people!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why am I still up?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I want someone to watch movies with..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I must have learned by now.

I'm done with that BS. I've said it before, but, seriously, this can't continue.

No more.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I kinda feel better now...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Noooooo the show is canceled!!! I can't wait another week to see them!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i'm ready for the summer baby!
> ...


 :lol yes, i'm back.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wish this could stop. how long must this go on? :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm trying to lose my inhibitions yet still retain some common sense.

I may be way off balance at this point. :stu

Stop over-thinking? Yeah, that's a good idea. I'll try that.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

vans...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

These are going to be ****ing awesome when I finish!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where are all these bugs coming from?!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mserychic said:


> These are going to be ****ing awesome when I finish!!


Ooh, I like! Do you play drums then or did you get it from a Von Iva gig? :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If it's happening again I actually have no clue what to do this time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ruh roh. I think I'm pregnant.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

gym class heroes, you silly guily pleasure


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm ready for the summer baby!


Dude, you're massive. What's your secret??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, honestly. Does it really have to be this cold in ****ing MAY?
I'm so pissed off at the weather here it almost makes me sick to my stomach.
Windy much? It's like a ****ing hurricane. ****. Get me the **** out of this ****ing ****ty province I hate it. I HATE IT.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, wow, why am I not surprised?
So much for today going well.

There's always something wrong here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Stupid bees!!

That sucks! Why do they like my balcony so much? All I want to do is hang out on my balcony for a while but no, this bee keeps flying around really fast. Then comes closer. After a little while I see two then starting to swarm around then three so I ran inside. **** them! They don't own my balcony. The ****ers.

I'm going to try again though. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

**** forget it

they are still there

damnit


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Are you going to let the bees win? I thought you were a FIGHTER!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

coco, i say you throw the bottle of siberian rhodiola rosea at the bees. wait! they might just laugh at you... :lol... :cry ... :sigh ...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL! They might attack me for real, Ancient for that kind of ****. :lol 

Yeah I'm a fighter, Polar but with bees, well, erm they make me :afr. I wish I had bee repellent to spray the ****ers with or something. 


I have no idea why they love my balcony so much.

Seriously, every year we have this problem.

The insect killer people come and spray and they come right back. ( I like to call them terminators instead of exterminators :b )

it sucks monkey balls, really.

baaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What kind of bees are they? Are you sure they're bees and not wasps?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

They may be wasps. They are small though. 

Maybe baby wasps? Hmm....I don't know.

I need to research the exact distinction between the different species of different bees and wasps. Because I'm lacking a little in that knowledge. 

All I know is the big fat ones are honeybees.

And the yellow and black stripy ones are yellowjackets, I believe. :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yellowjackets are my nemesis. I was absolutely terrified of bees and other flying "stingy" things for years and years and years as a kid. I hate them today, haha. Well, I actually don't mind bees (like bumblebees) though since they don't really bother you much.... It's things like hornets and yellowjackets that make me furious (always chasing and hovering around).

For years, I'd run like crazy from them. Now, if one is persistently hovering around me, I just snap and attack it like it's life or death. I don't care if it stings or what... I'll slap it down and try to step on the ****er.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bees are harmless. just ignore them when they are flying around. they wont do anything


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm not ready for the heat! Supposed to be upper 90's today and over 100 tomorrow


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm like you Adam, I don't like them at all!!



nubly said:


> bees are harmless. just ignore them when they are flying around. they wont do anything


But what if 3 of them are swarming around your head? Isn't that cause for concern to get the hell out of there? I think it is........ I don't trust them. Unless its a bumblebee like Adam was saying.

Swatting is like a reflex sometimes, I try not to swat but if they get too close to my face or touch me, my swatting reflex comes through full force.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've been stung when I didn't bother them. That was the last straw in my "peace treaty" with flying stingy things. Again, I have exceptions with bumblebees and honey bees and some others... They're pretty peaceful and not aggressive.

For the rest, I get into a rage and fight them to the death (until one of us is literally dead).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm like you Adam, I don't like them at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 is fine. in mexico they have stands where vendors sell candies that are in this plexiglass like container with a swarm of bees in and outside the plexiglass. people just walk into the swarm like they arent there and they dont get stung. just dont oke and you'll be fine


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

It sounds like you have a hive. If the exterminators aren't getting the queen, they're going to keep coming back. (At least, I think that's how it works.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I've been stung when I didn't bother them. That was the last straw in my "peace treaty" with flying stingy things. Again, I have exceptions with bumblebees and honey bees and some others... They're pretty peaceful and not aggressive.
> 
> For the rest, I get into a rage and fight them to the death (until one of us is literally dead).


are you talking about wasps, yellowjackets, hornets, etc?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I have never been stung by a bee.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

ardrum said:


> Yeah, I have never been stung by a bee.


Me neither but I did have one in my mouth once. 
I was playing softball, sat my Hawaiian Punch down for a moment to bat, picked it up afterward and took a sip of a bee.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

They lost the referral. Well that explains why I haven't heard from her, because that was in March. Still, I told my doctor once after that during an appointment that I hadn't received a call...
Today was the 3rd reminder.

I already dislike whoever this chick is for being disorganized.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

jchildr said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I have never been stung by a bee.
> ...


LOL

gross


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

itchy itchy itchy.. can't scratch it ahhhh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> itchy itchy itchy.. can't scratch it ahhhh


what i did was lightly slap it or rub my hand over it


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > itchy itchy itchy.. can't scratch it ahhhh
> ...


are you guys talking about the same thing?...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


i think so


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Money seemed to change you and bring out all your greed...
It just goes to show how cheap you are if money's all you need.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know whether I'm more :cry or :mum because of Justine quitting today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Soon my mom will be informed in much more detail about my anxiety. I wonder how she's going to react. This is quite the collection of articles and notes I've got! Good thing she enjoys reading.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

nubly said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > itchy itchy itchy.. can't scratch it ahhhh
> ...


I've been rubbing around it and occasionally flailing my arm around manically :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^lol^^


erm I think I'm going to bed early tonight. I'm beat.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^lol^^
> 
> erm I think I'm going to bed early tonight. I'm beat.


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Geez.. why are there so many? dammit


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Soon my mom will be informed in much more detail about my anxiety. I wonder how she's going to react. This is quite the collection of articles and notes I've got! Good thing she enjoys reading.


Ooh, hopefully it goes well. I hate when I plan how exactly to explain a particular difficulty only to have someone say I'm exaggerating or that it's not really that bad. Ohhhh...that just tears me apart...Is it so hard to get empathy outside of SAS??


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

not again.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope i get to chat with him. i think he could give me some good advice. i think he is the person that can relate to whats going on with me right now. i can't wait!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb it's hot. Need AC. A bucket of ice will do.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

darling don't give me ****, cause i know that you're full of it. 
you're full of ****.
you're full of ****.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's still there. When is it going to pass?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

good night SAS.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That dream was beautiful....HAHAHAHA. Oh wow. Too bad that wasn't real =/
Seriously though, what the hell am I on?

And why does everything I own break!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Soon my mom will be informed in much more detail about my anxiety. I wonder how she's going to react. This is quite the collection of articles and notes I've got! Good thing she enjoys reading.
> ...


I'm putting together 7 pages of articles booklet-style and giving it to her probably Friday morning before I go off to school, so she can read it and kind of have an idea what my days are like. Now, 7 is a lot. Last night I edited them, bolding the most important parts or ones that applied to me in particular. This has GOT to get a message across. There's a lot of useful information. Getting empathy outside of SAS is extremely difficult.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Time to go to crappy work...Ugh, and I have to meet the sorceress Saturday morning.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Now this is just gonna be a nap. I have to get my sleep schedule right.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm putting together 7 pages of articles booklet-style and giving it to her probably Friday morning before I go off to school, so she can read it and kind of have an idea what my days are like. Now, 7 is a lot. Last night I edited them, bolding the most important parts or ones that applied to me in particular. This has GOT to get a message across. There's a lot of useful information. Getting empathy outside of SAS is extremely difficult.


Good for you for doing that. I know it's a difficult thing to do because that's pretty much what I did with my parents. Good luck!



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Good thing she enjoys reading.


 :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've never told my parents anything about this. I don't think they would be able to do much anyway (over 150 miles away).

It's tough to have to pick yourself up every time you fall (not having people nearby to help you out).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

(((HUGS)))) I'm here for you all whether you like it or not!!


I had a hard time sleeping last night. Man, that sucked. First night in a LONG time I had that happen. Then when I did finally fall asleep I had really weird dreams.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I get that way (vivid dreams) with poor sleep. I think it's because you go straight into REM.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't even think of that. Yeah, I bet that is the case.


Dreams are very interesting, fo' shizzle.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Definite fo...whatever you said.

Have you ever trained yourself to lucid dream? I did this for weeks, and I would finally reach lucidity... But I had the most bizarre experience, as I became immensely bored in a dream because I knew everything. I knew all that would happen, and it was all at my command...it was like everything and everyone was a robot since they had no free will due to my foreknowledge. I discovered that some level of uncertainty and lack of control gives life a lot more zest.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

well i had a weird dream. cant remember much of what happend but coco, ardrum, yea yea yea and a bunch of other faceless SAS people where there too. i think we were at a gathering in an amusement park


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hahah, awesome!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, Nubly, sounds like fun times to me! I had a dream recently with a bunch of SAS people being there too.


Adam, I've had lucid dreams a few times. I remember feeling sort of "stuck" when it happened. Like everything in my dream stopped and I knew I was dreaming and it was up to me what to do next. IRL, its hard for me to think of things to do so that didn't change much in my dreams either, lol. It was like "ummm okay....now what?" 

All kinds of dreams can be very interesting trip into our subconscious. You can learn a lot from your dreams too if you really wanted to get deep.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No kidding... I had a devastatingly cruel dream earlier this week.... Let's just say that as my understanding of my situation from a schema standpoint has grown, it has also had the unintended negative side effect of giving my mind more ammunition to hit me even more pinpointedly where it hurts most.

I got nailed with a massive crapload of being deprived on _many_ important levels from many different people, hitting on all the biggie schemas. :afr :afr :afr

Obey, mind! Obey!!! You're NOT supposed to use this information against me!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

good luck, Adam.


Nubly, I just remembered when I had my SAS dream you were taking pictures of people.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

You'd think with all the practice lately I'd be better at it.

:no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

music is the best. theres nothing like it. 

i love you music! :mushy :cuddle :blush


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I see an Albert Dekker outcome in my future.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

can you still be a hippy if you don't do drugs, have short trimmed hair and don't have sexy time with everyone

peace and love rule


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shiiiiznit. I have to call the dermatology office. And then answer the door for the plumber, haha. I also forgot to take my meds today - not necessarily a bad thing, but for these 2 small chores I would like to feel more confident!

I'm going to be alone with a strange man in the house. Whoopee.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not going to play phone tag either. I'm not leaving a message so she can call back and have me not answer.

Pick up!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That cartographer was nuts. He didn't know anything, he just went by the ratings. And it was funny how everyone ran away when I asked if anyone was a cartographer. Hahaha.

And what was up with the cats? And that door doesn't actually exist. :con Also, there's no microwave there, and even if it were, he wouldn't fit in it (and what a dumb place to hide when playing hide and seek, by the way)!

Dreams are funny.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate it when the ball isn't in my hands. 


I like to have some control.


I think I have control issues or something. I don't like to feel like I've lost some of my own power to something or someone else.

Its probably an anxiety thing. Since I have been diagnosed with anxiety problems.

BUT I will be working on them starting next week in CBT!

Hooray for that.

God, I hope that **** helps me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe God was trying to send me a message in my dream last night.

That I may slip and fall and make mistakes and sometimes give into temptation.........but I need to keep a clear head in tune with God to stay on track or get right back on track if I slip. 

Back on God's track.

Go with the Godly flow.

I love that.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Now I remember why the sun is bad.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Why do you hurt me?
treat me like you do
What have I ever done
to deserve this, from you?
Would you do the things you do
if you were me and I were you?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is all part of a divine plan, isn't it?

Yes, yes, I think it is.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

it was good, it was really good! :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I didn't need you.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Toy Story was great.

Lend me a hand.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> good luck, Adam.
> 
> Nubly, I just remembered when I had my SAS dream you were taking pictures of people.


weird. i love taking pics


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

my lizards are freakin me oot :troll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, so I'm not alone in the house with a strange man, on account of he is an hour and a half late. 

I'll try calling the derma again tomorrow. I'm sure they've closed by now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I feel fat


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ally said:


> I feel fat


same, i'm going to try and run for 1 1/2 hours again today.

****! i can't wait for school to start again. i'm sooooo bored. 5 more days, 5 more days...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ Wow. Now that's commitment. :nw 

I'm fasting soon! aww blesss.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

100 degrees outside! It's too hot to be out there sweeping and mopping! Just burned my *** trying to move a car with leather seats!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No means yes and yes means HARDER !!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ally said:


> I'm fasting soon! aww blesss.


thats not good. if you want to lose weight do it the right way. if you do that your only going to gain it back later.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ I know it's not exactly the best way. But I love it. ops 

Grey's Anatomy's on tonight! squeee :banana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

random question: do i come off as too childish sometimes? i think i need to calm down alittle.

please answer...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ I don't think you come off that way.

I've skipped two days of school this week. :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really hope this isn't leading to an invitaiton!
I am not ready. Maybe I need to keep a lower profile in school with anyone who isn't my close friend.

Damnnnn.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I hate decisions.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The world is spinning or is it just my head ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I flipped some ****er off who beeped at me because he was mad I wasn't making my turn within his convenient time frame. Well, Mr. *******, I had to wait for someone to pull out as they were in the middle of where I needed to turn into. :mum


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Ally said:


> I feel fat


Me too, but that's because I _am_ fat. :lol

Ancient, 
Actually fasting isn't all that bad for losing weight because it will shrink your stomach back to it's normal size if you've stretched it out from overeating. You just have to be smart about it. =)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm having an "I feel chubby day" too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll take anyone's extra weight. I think my collarbone could be used as a weapon. It's sharp like that.

Pew pew! pew pew pewpewpew!

Yeah, I need sleep.
But the weight offer still stands.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ :lol ^^

pew pew pew pew


that is one of the funniest noises ever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's still raining!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

best chat ever!...

someone please shoot me!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> someone please shoot me!


pew pew pew pew pew pew pew


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > someone please shoot me!
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that was suppose to stay on the low!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope that person doesn't kill me. :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i hope that person doesn't kill me. :afr


 :hug sorry.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i hope that person doesn't kill me. :afr
> ...


if you don't hear from he tomorrow, i just want to say thanx coco, thank you very ****ing much...

j/k (hug)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's 90 degrees in my room. **** I hate summer.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> It's 90 degrees in my room. **** I hate summer.


its almost 100 degrees in my room.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok you win.. but 90 still sucks hardcore :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

anything over 90 "sucks hardcore" (nice choice of words. now i see why you are a writer  j/k).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to whom it may concern.

its all cool.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's happening all over again...fuuuck.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have put up with more **** in 23 years than anyone should have to.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > someone please shoot me!
> ...


He said to shoot him, not to design a church.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> anything over 90 "sucks hardcore" (nice choice of words. now i see why you are a writer  j/k).


Don't be jealous of my amazing vocabulary :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> I have put up with more **** in 23 years than anyone should have to.


Try not being able to walk, speak or be continent and have your personal daily cares performed by a number of people who change frequently over the last 23 years.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

well, its time for my *"hardcore"* workout. its going to *"suck hardcore"* if i don'r run for an hour and a half. but its going to be *"hardcore"* if i do finish.

:b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I have put up with more **** in 23 years than anyone should have to.
> ...


Oh, right. It could be worse. Thank you for putting it all into perspective for me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh man 

i hope this isn't another sleepless night


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm freaking myself out with memories of conversations I'm not sure I really had. Was that a dream!? Ughughguh... this is so confusing! I can't tell if that was real. I think it was a dream since I don't remember who I told that to. It was in a car at night...WHY can't I remember??


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

"a thug changes, and love changes
and best friends become strangers"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Social anxiety is a delightful experience compared to loneliness.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> oh man
> 
> i hope this isn't another sleepless night


I want to eat yr avatar :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wasn't going to eat so late, but I went to get a drink and discovered leftovers from last night.

om nom nom nom


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

amphetamines have restored my mood


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

didn't even run for an hour...

i guess i wasn't in the zone today.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

just going back to bed. just gooooo back to bed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Tonight's drink: Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> didn't even run for an hour...
> 
> i guess i wasn't in the zone today.


Get in the zone... _Autozone._ :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think it's time for Coronas :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> didn't even run for an hour...
> 
> i guess i wasn't in the zone today.


Meh don't worry about it... go for organic standards rather than the numbers. :yes

Cool though. Isn't running the best?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why don't I feel love for my parents?? Not even invasive brain surgery elicits anything from me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Something fishy is going on. I got a charge back notice from Paypal the other day about one of the things I sold on ebay. The email made it sound like the guy is claiming he didn't authorize the use of his credit card. I emailed him asking what was going on and haven't heard anything back. I just got an email from another seller asking if I got a charge back notice too and made it sound like it's some kind of scam. Gah.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > didn't even run for an hour...
> ...


yeah, running is the best. yesterday i ran for 1 1/2 hours. i felt like i could run forever!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok don't compliment chics. They'll just turn it around.. oh so I didn't look good before I lost all the weight? No you didn't.. that's why I went out with you all those years ago geez! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

and why the hell is she suddenly im-ing me out of the blue after like 3-4 years? I mean I know I'm made of awesome and everyone wants to talk to me but still :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Some people really have nothing better in their pathetic life but to write me hate mail lol, sad


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****.

I wonder how this is gonna pan out.

Had another awesome dream that was awesome. Damnit, why was it only a dream.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Those lasers barely spell out 'google'. But lol. What? Lasers are uh, cool, but why is that so special? I hope they change the page for 'first hairbrush' day or something.

What was I gonna say? 
Oh, right. Tuesday. It's just not finished yet.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno if this is allergies, or a cold, or the lingering effects of the flu, but in any case it suuuuucks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


Very cool! Have you ever thought about entering a half or full marathon?

I vividly remember a run that was also about 90 minutes that I found so enjoyable that I became determined to run a marathon. That was the most fun "running year" I've ever had! I was so fit by the time the event arrived too...I had never been quite like that before. Plus, I like having an event in mind...it keeps me focused.

Anyway...just keep it in mind.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > njodis said:
> ...


Boy, don't make me wanna change my tone.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yay!! I slept good. Hooray for melatonin, it really does work. :yes 

Mserychick, you can have one of the ice creams and I'll eat the other. mmmmk? deal?


How's everyone today?


It raining pretty hard here. 

*sings*
Here comes the rain again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new emotion
I want to walk in the open wind
I want to talk like lovers do
I want to dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you........

etc etc etc


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel good today I think. IMO it's still cold, but whatever. It's Friday, and I have a long wekeend to look forward to.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to hear you are feeling good, Illusions! 

This week went really fast. wow.

I love weekends. Sleeping in time.

When I hear ppl say "Its Friday" that line from the movie Friday always pops in my head "I know you don't smoke weed, I know this; but I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got **** to do." 

but anyway.........

wonder what I'll do this weekend. Hmmm....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My eyes are getting redder every day. I've been using eyedrops for it, but it has had NO effect. What the hell?!

I'm increasingly looking like a 2-day-old corpse.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

have you tried an antihistimine?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> have you tried an antihistimine?


Is that for allergies? Could that be causing this?

I've never had allergy issues before.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, actually allergies can start at any time. Interesting, huh? I think an antihistimine is worth a try. I like claritin. cuz its non drowsy. Although I get Claritin D because I get stuffy too.

edit: Unless you've been smoking weed which could be the cause too.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

No weed smoking.

Is that a prescription item, or OTC?

I have no other symptoms beyond these damned red eyes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I was just teasing about the weed. I'm hyper today you have to forgive me.


Its available OTC........but I think you have to get it behind the pharmacy counter.......I dont' know, I do cuz I get Claritin D and apparently Meth makers use ingredients in it to make meth so they regulate how much you buy by putting it behind the counter and scanning your liscense when you buy it. But I don't know if thats just for Claritin D.....or if you get the reg kind behind the counter too. (insert head scratching smilie here)

or you can just try any antihistimine....

good luck with your eyes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought I posted something here like an hour ago? did I post it somewhere else? I hope I didn't.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Very cool! Have you ever thought about entering a half or full marathon?
> 
> I vividly remember a run that was also about 90 minutes that I found so enjoyable that I became determined to run a marathon. That was the most fun "running year" I've ever had! I was so fit by the time the event arrived too...I had never been quite like that before. Plus, I like having an event in mind...it keeps me focused.
> 
> Anyway...just keep it in mind.


no, I never thought about it. I run in my house (tredmill). I can't run in public.

its cool that you did that. I wish I could be able to do it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish Ticketmaster had better seating charts. I've deciphered toddler's crayon drawings more effectively than these ****ing things. I have no clue if end stage is a good place to be. Is end stage opposed to center stage, or are both positions "end stage?" It would be a good question to ask Ticketmaster, if only they sent something other than the "We accept Visa, Mastercard, AND American Express" mail they've so generously sent me on four separate occasions. Not even what I asked, but whatever. I ordered my tickets at the _very second_ they went on sale, so it would be ridiculously absurd to give me ****ty seats. I hate Ticketmaster; they should give people multiple seating options to choose from, instead of the Russian roulette seating style they so helpfully provide now. I was afraid that if I just refreshed the page to see if other seats came up, I would be relegated to obstructed view. For the last show I went to, I was forced behind a drunk man with giganticism who kept farting heinously. It smelled terrible, and I could see nothing. History is undoubtedly about to repeat itself, much like that guy's Indian cuisine.

I'm making the Klaus Kinski-in-my-avatar-face-palm right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

drella, have fun...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

oh. my. god. :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate going to work feeling like :afr whatever happened to that friday feeling ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh well. Ohhhh wellll. Whatchugonnado anyways?

Just wait.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Argh! My Canada's Wonderland trip got rained out.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Can you go from red to blonde without bleaching your hair? 
I hate bleaching. Maybe if I purchase really high volume developer... I don't know.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> Can you go from red to blonde without bleaching your hair?
> I hate bleaching. Maybe if I purchase really high volume developer... I don't know.


show us a pic when your done :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Definitely. I'll definitely do that. Definitely.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*cough*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> Definitely. I'll definitely do that. Definitely.


woot! :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so devoid of energy. Just sitting up is a struggle. Hurry up people! I want to go home!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i got some muscle to come with me next week


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Is this im yr ex week or something?! This is getting weird


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

YEAH!

i don't know who the **** those people are. Actually, I know their names, but not much more.

Hm... I spotted someone who kinda looked like her on the bus. Strange.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Work was **** but money does'nt grow on trees so **** it time for a beer.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like a money tree for my birthday, which is coming up soon :b

I know, I am so reasonable when it comes to gifts.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Trees are the money of the future.

There are potato trees in Idaho


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Goal!!!

Phew.

F'ing crazy game.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I saw a fragile baby bird hopping on the walking trail tonight. It couldn't fly, and it seemed all alone. Poor little birdie bird.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL, what the **** is wrong with people here?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope i don't **** up my back even more.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My faith in humanity shall be tested.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


Yeah... well, although I was being a sarcastic arse, I do understand where you're coming from, and I was actually thinking about it a lot today. Many of us don't really think about how lucky we are...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

100% mmm thats acceptable...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay Futurama is on! My night just got interesting.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

They're ****ing with me subliminally
They're ****ing with me subliminally
They're ****ing with me subliminally
They're ****ing with me sub-lim-in-allyyyyyy


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Great day today. 


But my desktop computer seems to not want to even turn on.

But my day was so great I dont care!!Q! hahaa


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thank god I feel better. I thought I was dying.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just going to pretend that I got darker, because as the weather man predicted, it's raining today.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's only 9:30 and it's already painfully hot outside ugh!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, of course you're coming for a visit. ****. :hide


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wawaweewa!

That was entirely too long... in a good way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I better not be catching whatever she's sick with.
C'mon immune system, you've only really failed me once before. Alright maybe twice.

Maybe I used to eat healthier or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to mow my lawns. They are very green and very tall!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In case anyone was wondering, sugarless and saltless peanut butter is disgusting.

The only way to describe this experience is that it's like eating a diarrhea sandwich that tastes like nothing.

Mmm mmmmm.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its 1:30pm and I haven't have breakfast, and I'm not hungry. something is seriously wrong with me. I have another hour and a half before my lunch break. I hope I'm hungry by then...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh i need to wash my car


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

pregaming with cymbalta


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's over. I got through comm. college graduation alive. Whew!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I ate breakfast at 3:30pm, that's bad...

she is right, I should take a break until my back gets better.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have to mow my lawns. They are very green and very tall!


7:15pm and it's still not done!
I went shopping fro groceries, though. I can make a wicked salad after mow and my five-mile run.

72F and partly cloudy - can't beat that after the [email protected] weather I have had since Wednesday!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Those were some pretty fireworks.

Happy Birthday Norway! Well actually it's past midnight. Happy Belated etc. then.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

wow! after I ate something I got a S*** loud of energy. I'm not even depressed anymore. 

how come no one ever told me about this thing called food?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

T'ings always get worse before they get better.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish this tension would go away.

My neck is so stiff.


****!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Must you ruin everything?
No, you have to interfere with all aspect of my life. Negatively. Because you're just a negative person like that. My mom should have kept her first husband. Maybe then we'd at least be living comfortably.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wasn't two days of me enough? Get sick of me already, dammit.

I really don't want to babysit tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

school starts again on monday! :banana :boogie i wont be bored now!, and i'm going to try hard to talk to some people.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That was a nice nap. :yawn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It was so nice and cold in the city. Now I'm back in the heat ugh!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate life. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Breakfast at 1:15 p.m., just how it should be on a Sunday.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ANXIETY RISING


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wish a storm would
come and blow this ****
away. or a bomb to
burn the town and scour
the sea. i wish a clean 
death would come to me.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm too anxious to head back out again...but here I go!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Those were easily two of the most awkward hours of my life.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is it gonna get towed? is it gonna get towed???? oh noes

lol @ my mind


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

because we're living in a material world
and I am a material girl
you know that we are living in a material world
and I am a material girl


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well all that remains now is the long drive home.

And I'm beat. :fall


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont wanna be me tomorrow.
It's gonna feel like social suicide or sumfin.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I really enjoyed my sister coming home. She should do that more often.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's too early to say "Oila'", but if I keep taking that and my sinuses etc feel good again tomorrow I'll definitely look up how to pronounce it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh God.. I just found one of my professors on a dating site. I really hope you can't see who views your profile on these things, because I'm about to look. I only "signed up" to see who was on there.. I haven't filled out a profile or anything. I really hope he can't see the username of who looks at his profile. 
I'm totally about to look. I'm nosy, and this can't be helped.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Drella said:


> Oh God.. I just found one of my professors on a dating site. I really hope you can't see who views your profile on these things, because I'm about to look. I only "signed up" to see who was on there.. I haven't filled out a profile or anything. I really hope he can't see the username of who looks at his profile.
> I'm totally about to look. I'm nosy, and this can't be helped.


Haha this can only lead to hilarious consequences


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No one compares. I think I was right - half and half, so it doesn't seem as bad.

It's still as bad.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sardines are the only fish born WITHOUT a head. Probably the only species. Amazing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am no longer one of you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The 12,050th post of this thread! :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

GordonGecko said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Oh God.. I just found one of my professors on a dating site. I really hope you can't see who views your profile on these things, because I'm about to look. I only "signed up" to see who was on there.. I haven't filled out a profile or anything. I really hope he can't see the username of who looks at his profile.
> ...


Well, it's an interesting find. In his profile, he was talking about "getting lost in our conversations -and each other's gazes." Oh boy. 
Unfortunately, he CAN see who has viewed his profile. I've deleted my username, so I don't know if it'll still show up. If so, he'll probably just assume that one of his students found him, rather than me, specifically. I'm definitely top his "Hmm, I wonder who that could have been" list, though.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel _weird_.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Lol, I've been having real vivid dreams this past week. Some of them are just strange, but some are really creative and funny too. I need to start drawing inspiration from my dreams, it's an invaluable source of material for movie plots or whatever. Haha.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ugh, I have a profile up on OKCupid now; I'm getting desperate. I'm not uploading any pictures because I've already found several people I know there. I received a message from someone after just a few hours, but if the guy knew what I looked like, he would.....not have. I'm so pathetic. I tried go with the "Oh, I'm just here checking things out... taking the quizzes" on my profile, but I'm completely transparent. I have no chance of ever meeting anyone. They're all too normal, or I'm too weird; either way, I'm totally ****ed.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3g1q1quv]rUoelykUIug[/youtube:3g1q1quv]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There's like 500 little flying bugs in my room!! I need a new screen for my window.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

haha caught one! Looks like a miniature grasshopper. Get outside!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I wish i had enough money for plastic surgery. Sucks being ugly.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Shauna said:


> I wish i had enough money for plastic surgery. Sucks being ugly.


I think being delusional sucks more...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Only a couple more days til I go to the amusement park. yaaaaaay! Friday can't come fast enough.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think this is healthy, but it works.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is ****ing ridiculous. I'm getting really pissed off.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I am trained in that. So that would be no problem.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Great job, Elyse. It was perfect.

Oh well, the important thing is - it turned out. Mhmm. Now I'm gonna go cry over my stupidity.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ho-leeeeee ****, haha. I had no idea that guy was gay.

The joys of facebook stalking. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Facebook taught me that my guy friend is gay. Now that I think about it, I don't know how I didn't notice.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks, AOL, for being so awesome. I mean that.

He's already been up here twice for the morning... :hide 

Nope, not too much to ask.

:eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy ****ing anxiety. 


This ****ing sucks ***.


I hope my doctor can help me out here.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have to leave this house at some point...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Alright, I'm off to the gym. Hopefully, the "trainer" behind the front desk will ignore me this time.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I discovered a health foods store. I am in heaven. :mushy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh....

This doesn't work...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn you self-healing piece of ****. Give it up already.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm anxious and depressed...and I don't get this way very often. I'm going to walk extra mileage and be open to goodness. I'll probly tell it to fug off accidentally.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely going to try that. Definitely. I need to do _something_ or I think I might go insane.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking up old crushes on Facebook is a great way to feel ****ty. Just a head's up in case anyone was wondering... :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

did you know that some people find ****BALLS to be offensive? I didn't know ...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I rule!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toscy said:


> I rule!


 :lol 
Nice one,just tell it how it is.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Another profile deleted after one day. Half a day, actually. I win at life. It's not like anyone would want someone as lame as me, anyway.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Seanybhoy- 2
SA- 0
Read it and weep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm freaking out about tomorrow.
I keep re-reading the last page. Ugh maybe it's too personal. I DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ohh.. now I think I see what was the meaning of that.
Thank you for convincing me that I will never fall, no matter what.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been trying to work my *** off to get this recent increase in weirdness/anxiety away. Its not working. Thanks God my doc called me in something. I'd kiss her right now if I could. I think this Lexapro dose is too high for me and making my anxiety worse. Maybe. I don't know yet. We'll see.

I also have my first CBT session on Wednesday. :um 

oke 

:sas


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I've been trying to work my *** off to get this recent increase in weirdness/anxiety away. Its not working. Thanks God my doc called me in something. I'd kiss her right now if I could. I think this Lexapro dose is too high for me and making my anxiety worse. Maybe. I don't know yet. We'll see.
> 
> I also have my first CBT session on Wednesday. :um
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Packing peanuts are of Satan


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Friday just got even more interesting :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Awkward Aardvark


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Stupid clingy emotions. Go away, I don't want you here.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Are people actually bold like that? Texting a chic "hey I want to make out with you before I move?" I am in awe of normal people :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't mind the rain but I hate the way it makes me feel :rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****ing PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm on board when the educated attorney teaches it. But then in the small group, the freak factor is too high for me to take it seriously. But I like the freak factor, as long as it's presented by an educated, rational person?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Whhhhhollee Crap. I just felt that needed to be said.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Chics wearing ties are hott! It just had to be said.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My life choices are embarrassing. I do such stupid things with absolutely no thought. How I've managed to survive this long is beyond me. You'd think natural selection would have eliminated me by now.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

You know you fly too much when you start recognizing the flight attendants from previous flights you've taken.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^do you fly for business or pleasure?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:f1uya83v]R5m6AdH8GEU[/youtube:f1uya83v]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today is gonna be a huge bore. I'll correct myself if I'm wrong. Once again - it has to wait another day. I have also woken up early when I have my off class first period which really, really just makes me want to punch something.

But I'm far too tired for that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha I even have time to watch a movie. Over 2 hours to myself ughhh I hate when this happens.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone get those really sharp cramps/pains in your feet when they "fall asleep" for a while and then the blood starts flowing again?

Because I DO.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^yes, its very painful. The other day I was laying down and my whole leg fell asleep. Next thing I know, my 4 year old jumps up on me right on my leg that fell asleep! OWWIE! that hurt!^


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

What else songs /or videos i should get, to put on my ipod? any suggestions PM me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Grapejuice and carpets don't mix.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ugh. Fantastic and human skin don't mix either. Ow...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sunavugun why are my butt cheecks so itchy? theres no bug bites!


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I am the Japanese Sandman


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

That spider I killed before was HUGE.
OMG I screamed loud like a little girl twice! 

I killed it though. Omg that was traumatizing.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I need to dry my hair so I can go to bed... To much effort *cry*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to watch "Young Frankenstein" now. Only one of the best movies ever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Gene Wilder is so effin funny.

I love "Hear No Evil, See No Evil" too. 

Ooooh now I want to watch that one too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what the **** is wrong with kevin pereira? conceded *****. he's so full of himself. i can't even watch g4tv anymore.


something i just had to say...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This thread has been viewed 118,278 times? :lol


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

learning sure is neato


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so friggin tired.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Screw you, anxiety!

Go to H - E - Double Hockey Sticks


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ga-ga-ga-ga-gimme a beat.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How do they not have the new Dean Koontz book?! I don't want to have to wait for them to order it! Oh well.. better than going to Barnes and Noble.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That hurt my legs. But that's probably a good sign.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall + sleep = amazing dreams


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm bored.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hm... maybe I should try to get some stuff done tomorrow.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

phew what do I do now?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay, emotions. I don't like you and you don't like me. But seriously, this has got to stop. Don't you realize it's not getting you what you want anyway? It's simply not gonna work, so why do you keep trying to convince me it is?

Go away, please. This is no fun.

:rain :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why oh why in all my years of life have I not invested in a heating pad?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Distractions, distractions..

I wonder if it was too big :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw damn, she's always so busy 
But at least I got to help _her_ with something.

Can people please stop leaving my life?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Aw damn, she's always so busy
> But at least I got to help _her_ with something.
> 
> Can people please stop leaving my life?


 :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thnx Coco


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

pika...PIKACHU!!!! arf arf im a puppy! ^_^


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wonder where Speak Easy went.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm going to attempt to sleep, but it doesn't seem promising...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^me too^


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In that case, goodnight, Coco. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hehe okiees goodnight to you too! :b


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I swear, if my hip is hurting me this bad tomorrow, I'm parking my rear on the couch and knit all day instead of doing yard work :duck


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

it never lasts


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Regardless of the alienation I feel with the world, I am going to grow as a person.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am disappointed in you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have so much painting to get done before Friday. Did I do _any_ tonight? Of course not. I bought a tshirt instead.. a total exposure therapy tshirt but still. It is pretty awesome :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^^
you should get some yellow pants to go with that shirt. that should add to your exposure therapy.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Peanut butter is a food of the gods.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

3 hours in trafic like this(below) , 3 ****ing hours! and all for what? to go see dane cook perform in the laugh factory. but i didn't go into the club! my anxiety kicked in really bad and we had to go home... :rain


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's official.. we're going to open a bar/venue by April 26th, 2012.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That felt a bit awkward but it was probably all in my head.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oww. Why one side and not the other? I was totally doing it wrong.

And this is going to happen TODAY. Ughhh why can't I just give it to her.

What's with the rain? All we ever ****ing get here. Edmonton is apparently nice and sunny but also quite hot, so idk if I'd want that either. Rain is just depressing though, when I have to be somewhere in it.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> 3 hours in trafic like this(below) , 3 @#%$ hours! and all for what? to go see dane cook perform in the laugh factory. but i didn't go into the club! my anxiety kicked in really bad and we had to go home... :rain


Why are street signs that same shade of green in (nearly) every country?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This should not be so hard.
Why must I download additional programs to get msn working again? Especially when IT WON'T LET ME DO SO.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ALLERGIES.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I should've said no. I hate it there. :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I have so much painting to get done before Friday. Did I do _any_ tonight? Of course not. I bought a tshirt instead.. a total exposure therapy tshirt but still. It is pretty awesome :lol


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That has gotta be like the bestest shirt EVER!! I love it! HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> ALLERGIES.


DITTO.

BOOO.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My individual random thought is that I had 2 weird dreams last night. A really scuury one about being shot at and the other was about something else.........but it was weird too.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i woke up in a ****ing foul mood for no damn reason


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mike Myers was just on Ellen.


Ummmm. I think I love him or something. 
:stu :lol :yes :eyes :mushy :lol :cuddle :eyes :mushy :banana


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ lol is that middle guy in your sig jim carrey?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep. 

Its Chris Kattan ( :mushy ), Jim Carrey and Will Ferrell (Left to Right).

Its a clip from "Night at the Roxbury." Great movie, IMO. :yes


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's scary when you can't get out of bed without help :hide :afr :cry


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> ALLERGIES.


 :ditto


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Seriously just not worth it.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what do you have to do to get some respect around here?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmm if one find a woman's sweat arousing does that make one desperate or sick


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ I have hyperhidrosis let's hook up.



I am ****ing sore. If I feel like this now, I'm not looking forward to tomorrow morning.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't do this.

I can't.

It's too much.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tainted_ said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > 3 hours in trafic like this(below) , 3 @#%$ hours! and all for what? to go see dane cook perform in the laugh factory. but i didn't go into the club! my anxiety kicked in really bad and we had to go home... :rain
> ...


it's easy on the eyes... :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nap time. :yawn


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought they said it would get better they ****ing lied.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

****


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need a Visa pronto.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah well **** it here goes nothing ....


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

busy and bored


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dead and bloated


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Stupid monitor!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

um yeah

I'm not having a decent random thought......... 


lessssseeeeeee


erm had my first CBT session today and got to talk about my crazy childhood. Baaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

wow.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

David Archuleta LOST? :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

that's not very nice.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

well, maybe I'm not very nice. :um :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ I have hyperhidrosis let's hook up.


:b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

One down, one to go!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

kitchen smells like bug spray - they must have found the ants ; -;


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Insomnia is kicking my a**. I think its the paxil again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Great thing to wake up to. Why didn't I think of flushing it down the toilet? Right, because it was 6 a.m.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Today I'm just gonna push myself into doing what needs to be done.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it's food time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I bought some el-cheapo brand Frosted Flakes and they're better than the original kind. I LOVE FROSTED FLAKES.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so ****ing sick of my life. I just don't want to do it anymore.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a headache


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Great thing to wake up to. Why didn't I think of flushing it down the toilet? Right, because it was 6 a.m.


lol...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i was left with out power for most of the day yesterday because of this...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

118,861 views to this thread... ah ah ah :lol

What is that? Water falling from the pole? :eek


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ the firefighters where trying to put it out.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> 118,861 views to this thread... ah ah ah :lol


your starting to sound like count von count.

:lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Does it have to be so damn messy?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> i was left with out power for most of the day yesterday because of this...


because the post was taking a leak while taking a smoke break?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, so far so good... I think.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i was left with out power for most of the day yesterday because of this...
> ...


it was multitasking.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Multitasking...tsk, tsk... that just makes them forget about providing electricity. Unions are making them lazy!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Me so hungwy !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that was worthwhile/successful. So why do I still feel like crap?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

next month i'm going to start saving for my trip to japan!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired tomorrow.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

COME ON CELTIC !!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like to be able to play the piano.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm seeing the 10pm showing of Indiana Jones tonight!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

"sings"
We love you celtic we do..
We love you celtic we do..
We love you celtic we do..
Oh celtic we love you ! Woohoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think I played as them in a video game I had...(football, right?)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah correct.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

They're usually the best in their league, right?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah but their kinda crap compared to the english teams though unfortunately.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> I'd like to be able to play the piano.


you should learn how to play it then. its not that hard. piano is easy to learn how to play. give it a try, playing music is fun.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bleeeeeeeeeehhhhh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what the hell is wrong with this smiley? :x :x 

it doesn't even look mad. it looks like it needs some ex-lax. poor thing...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I start ball hockey tonight and I'm anxious about it because my friend that usually goes with me has to work. I don't really know the other people at all.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, girls just wanna have fu-un.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I love how there was just that random duck chillen on the pavement. And then eventually flew away, afraid of the weirdo snapping photos of it. 

Thanks duckie. You did well at being my subject.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

They're playing 2 new songs tomarrow night wooooo!! :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

What smells so good? Certainly isn't me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you. Its me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's true, it is her. I'm in PA for the Stanley Cup finals and I bumped into her! And I was like 'wooow, you gotta give me the name of that cologne', and she was like 'actually it's for women'. And then I was like (after a long awkward silence) 'oh...'.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Como te extraño mi amor porque será
me falta todo en la vida si no estas


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I have so much painting to get done tonight :fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> It's true, it is her. I'm in PA for the Stanley Cup finals and I bumped into her! And I was like 'wooow, you gotta give me the name of that cologne', and she was like 'actually it's for women'. And then I was like (after a long awkward silence) 'oh...'.


LMMFAO!  :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm so very lonely


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I always wanted to be an artist, but i can't draw or paint worth sh*t. I have soo much imagination and creatively stirring in me. If i had any talent in that area, i could make some serious $$$.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I know if I tried explaining things to her, I'd just end up crying right there.

That would be awkward.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i found all of stephen king's dark tower books on audio!!!!!!!!

:banana :boogie :eyes :clap


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Waaah... It's too late. Or early. I don't know.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

my whole arm is cramping up ahh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> my whole arm is cramping up ahh


and somehow you managed to type this...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm used to working through the carpel tunnel pains.. even when it feels like my arm is slowly being ripped off ugh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

saw this today on a japanese show.

[youtube:2apeutc0]kAKvLzwB0YE[/youtube:2apeutc0]

[youtube:2apeutc0]CCff2J9xG5s[/youtube:2apeutc0]

makes me want to get a pompadour and a leather jacket. :lol

looks like fun.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, fine. Be that way. 

Once again, taking things into my own hands, where they don't belong.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to be able to play the piano.
> ...


I really should learn. Do you play the piano aswell as the guitar?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dun dun dunnnnnnnnnn

amusement park today! 


wheeeeeeeeeee!



happy happy
joy joy
happy happy 
joy joy
happy happy
joy joy jooooooooyyyyyyyy


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> amusement park today!


Lucky! I love amusement parks! Have fun


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My new superhero name: The Third Wheel!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have an aseeeeean fro


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wake UP!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That must have been the 5th or 6th time. Maybe even 15th. I've lost count.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Who wants to go for a bike ride?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope karma exists. Well, at least that old useless woman can now afford some clothes that aren't from 1985.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

one form of waking replaces another


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Toscy said:
> ...


I took a semester of piano in college once. I learned how to play it faster than I did the guitar. I forgot everything though. piano wasn't for me. I just play guitar.

but yeah, you should give it a try.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm strangely not feeling tired despite my sleep deprivation.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really need to stop freaking out in front of people


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm certainly feeling tired. Coffee time? I think so.

I can't get it into my head that it's the weekend now. This has been the only day this week that hasn't felt like Friday.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

My ID says I'm 5'5". Is that a lie if I'm not sure? Who measures themselves?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Vito said:


> My ID says I'm 5'5". Is that a lie if I'm not sure? Who measures themselves?


I'm about 5'5" without shoes, 5'6" with shoes. If I was a suspect in a crime though, it would be more accurate to say 5'6" if I committed the crime in shoes.

Most of the time though I just say I'm 5'5". I'll be shrinking for the rest of my life anyway, so I might as well just round low.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I'm about 5'5" without shoes, 5'6" with shoes. If I was a suspect in a crime though, it would be more accurate to say 5'6" if I committed the crime in shoes.
> 
> Most of the time though I just say I'm 5'5". I'll be shrinking for the rest of my life anyway, so I might as well just round low.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I doubt painkillers would do anything, but that's all we seem to have.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not equipped for that.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish things were different.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You can breathe, you can breathe now.
You can breathe, but the air is running out.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today would be a nice day to have friends.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I still have like 50 to go through this is taking forever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Some family are here visiting so I've come up here to hide for awhile.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh I don't have the energy for this.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Madness! Total madness! Everywhere madness!! At least it's making me manic which will make the show tonight even more fun haha


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Let it fly in the breeze and get caught in the trees
Give a home to the fleas in my hair
A home for fleas, a hive for bees
A nest for birds, there ain't no words
For the beauty, the splendor, the wonder of my

Hair!!! (hair, hair, hair, hair, hair, hair)
Flow it, Show it; 
Long as God can grow it, My Hair!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a nap but I have too much energy.....where have I seen this before?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder if I can actually fit all the songs on one CD. I doubt it.

Do I even have a recordable CD?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There's a circular vortex...
Spinning, spinning, spinning, spinning, spinning, spinning, spinning... like this.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is pretty ****ing awesome.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I could murder a beer....or two.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

boo urns


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

come on baby light my fire
come on baby light my fire
try to set the night on....

FIRRRRRRRRRREEE!!!!!



do dood dod oodo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my knee hurts. i hope i don't mess it up more when i run.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Roberto said:


> Let it fly in the breeze and get caught in the trees
> Give a home to the fleas in my hair
> A home for fleas, a hive for bees
> A nest for birds, there ain't no words
> ...


NICE :yes


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*9-0*

*7-1*

Ah, not a bad night :cig

That was some serious pwnage. One more to go....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why is it always at night! Go the **** away!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol my mom asked the pharmacy if there was anyone else taking those pills.

One person. 

Hahahaha. :rain 

**** **** **** **** ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why did she ask that?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I asked her to.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh i see.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a tomato craving right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

time to run!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

oops, i did it again


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I'm getting bored now........

hmm..........


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, I'm gonna wait until the end of the month I think, and see if it's still there by then.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay time to suck it up and sleep. Maybe.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah me too. Good night everyone. :squeeze


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, it's getting bright early these days... 4:30am?

Yeah, definitely time to go to bed.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I bought a lot of clothes today. I've easily spent over $500 purchasing supplies and clothes in the last 2 days. The clothes were a necessity though. :b
I bought a pair of golfer-capris. :lol I rock them though, don't judge!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i made a little exra on this check. i think i'm going to place a bid on that item tomorrow. 21 vols. for $100 sounds good...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4:20am! :yawn


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

It's 6:43 pm here in Australia. -The SAS clock is completely different to mine.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

What have I just gotten myself in to?! :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm so sore. Owwwey.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay, I think your dog wants in. ****ing idiots.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Things always seem better after a long sleep.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm eating them in your honour, just like I promised.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope that store didn't close at 6 today or I'm gonna nuke this town.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

My avatar is completely different colours depending on your monitor.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmm..









Well, that was a peculiar looking animal. 
I think I'll add it to my arsenal.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I am now a dog.

*woof*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am so good at burning bridges, I amaze myself.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why does it feel like I have a headache 24/7?


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

I am tired.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I figured it would be one of those 'I meant it at the time but not anymore' situations. I guess it still rings true.
That's a good thing, though.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's a good thing my head is attached to my body.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had no shame last night! Jumped up on stage after the show to grab a setlist.. with my friend yelling "woo go Kori!" Then as we were leaving I interrupted Kelly by squeezing her shoulder so I could get a hug.. and she called me sweetheart :mushy I'm sure that means she loves me too :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You mean, I have to wash the deck before I rewaterproof it? ;(


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*edit* whoops didnt know it was going to stretch!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

another boring day at work.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack................


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

should i place a bid on it?...

hmmmmmm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Crap wasn't I supposed to type a journal entry?
I don't have the energy I'm too tired. And I want someone to watch a movie with. *poutpoutpout*

Comfort food is good.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Great, it's broken.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

****! It wasn't the mic that was dieing, it's the minidisc recorder itself!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel so calm and mellow right now. screw exercise, i'm going to relax for the rest of the day. 

i wish i could feel like this everyday.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i have a slight headache

ahh **** i'm sick of complaining

think I"m getting tired now........


*shnoooooooooze*


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

gonna be one of those 'ngihts'. yup.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

We don't have anything to eat. My stomach is turning...i'm soo hungry. I don't see how people can go days without food.

I wish i could order a pizza without having to pay for it. We have no money :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel like i don't have a single problem in the world.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well that sucked.

Good night.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, that did suck...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so glad I have Monday off.. going to need a day to recover from this weekend! Off to show #2!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If I were a USB flash drive, where would I hide?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

looks like i have to do an MRI


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this hot chocolate is undrinkable! its so hot. 


what an i doing drinking hot chocolate in this weather? i have no idea...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm Still Standing
Better than I ever did
Lookin' like a true survivor
Feelin' like a little kid


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> this hot chocolate is undrinkable! its so hot.
> 
> what an i doing drinking hot chocolate in this weather? i have no idea...


 :lol :lol :lol

Yeah, everytime I make hot chocolate it's way too hot to drink...hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this is a weird text that i got awhile ago:

"Hey u its natalie ive missed u i just got of jail tues nite i did a county year neways how r u ru still with johnny? Do u still live in sjc"


WTF! :lol 

i have to reply to this. :lol


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Oooh do you a know a natalie or is it a wrong number lol...

I spent ages making meringues and I burnt them and had to throw them all in the bin


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow another amazing night! Philip dragged us backstage after the show! Never been backstage before.. it was as insane as I imagined! It's only half over but already this weekend is going down in history!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The important thing is, I'm up earlier.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I got to sleep in a bit today and tis was niiiiiiiiiice. :yes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm Still Standing
> Better than I ever did
> Lookin' like a true survivor
> Feelin' like a little kid


Reminds me of childhood! My parents were always listening to Elton John.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay! dont have to work in a hospital after all


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tainted_ said:


> Oooh do you a know a natalie or is it a wrong number lol...
> 
> I spent ages making meringues and I burnt them and had to throw them all in the bin


no. I don't know anyone by that name.

I texted her back saying how much I miss her and to send me a picture of herself. she said she couldn't because she has a "ghetto *** prepaid phone". I was sad about that lol.

I'm going to keep on texting her until she finds out she is talking to the wrong person lol.

sorry about those meringues.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So I figured out that I cannot afford therapy with my insurance. Are you paying any attention, you little ****ed up piece of hope? Let go already.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

^I'm sorry. I wonder what you can do that's possible. I dunno. Sorry. 

Anyway, I'm writing a letter.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So I've just been informed that the neighbour is coming over soon to do something for my dad, and I'll be here alone and have to help him. I ****ING LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow.

What the hell?

That is all.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

OH BROTHER.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate fat in foods.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Alright, who made a complete *** out of themselves at the gym? Show of hands. Oh that's right, it was me again. Reprehensible.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh ****, She better not be coming here.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol I saw this one on Lay Leno a while ago.

edit: what the hell? LAY Leno?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

"Thinks out loud" Hmm , Is it just me or does Tim Westwood remind you of the creepy uncle your mum used to warn you to stay away from as a kid ?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

njodis said:


> :lol I saw this one on Lay Leno a while ago.


Do you digg? I saw this on digg just yesterday. Hilarious and the comments are even more hilarious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ hahaha, how does one mistake a burrito for a baby?



This is going to take absolutely forever, because the easy way isn't an option due to my computer being a piece of crap.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

congratulations seniors


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tomorrow was supposed to be my recovery day.. not go on a picnic with family members I don't particularly like day!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Now I wanna go on a picnic.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ hahaha, how does one mistake a burrito for a baby?


I think it is fake and the picture photoshopped. There is no similarity between a baby and burrito whatsoever unless the burrito had a diaper on.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

or if the baby was covered in lettuce, cheese, beans and sour cream and wrapped in a soft tortilla shell.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2 1/2 hours in the sun - YES!
Now, I have to waterproof the deck. Thompson's Water Seal, don't let me down! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

njodis said:


> or if the baby was covered in lettuce, cheese, beans and sour cream and wrapped in a soft tortilla shell.


mmm baby burrito


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

That was very tiring.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

stupid baby book :mum why did i even bother?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

It's too bad. It would have been the perfect capper to a great season.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

That 24/7 headache must have been a prozac withdrawal side effect. It's gone now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ummmm

i dunno


hi and stuff everyone


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

AdrianG said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > ^ hahaha, how does one mistake a burrito for a baby?
> ...





njodis said:


> or if the baby was covered in lettuce, cheese, beans and sour cream and wrapped in a soft tortilla shell.


 :lol

Wow, I'm slow.
I should just stop typing immediately.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha yes that is a sexy avatar


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ross? You said in a previous post that you weren't going to go to the other sections? Hmmm? HA CAUGHT YA! YOU ARE BANNED! MUWAHAHA


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

i am drunky and feeling whee

hello everyone you are all lovely and i love you


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol

we love you too, Ross


:yes :squeeze :hs :rub :cig :blah


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

He wore an old Frankenstein mask, rumpled goodwill clothes, and was pretending to look thru toy binoculars...how could I not pull over and talk to him...or that particular version of him. As I left he held his arms in the air in the archetypal savior/hero pose. I love weirdos!! I want to be a weirdo!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my knee hurts.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I cried all morning, but did not fight it. I needed it. And I feel better and had some useful inight. Why the hell don't I cry once a week instead of twice a year?? That really helped.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

i want to observe curious ant behaviour


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I see dead people.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There are no people in my vicinity at the moment, living or dead.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> I see dead people


Oh dear. You have been trying to reverse again havent you


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yes its all the people i'm running over i suppose. since i am a crazy driver, after all.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Crumpled Pecans drizzled with honey and topped with berries is an acceptable sub for ice cream. It's official.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That was about 1600 calories. A job well done, njodis.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, this is going to turn into a bidding war. matha ****a better be ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


15 minutes left!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ahhh... brain zaps!!

Yeah, **** it, I don't care. I'm getting off this Effexor bs. I think it's just causing me more anxiety. It certainly isn't helping.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

man, that auction was crazy! my ego wouldn't let me lose. i could have gone $100+ more then the starting price.

i hope ebay doesn't turn into an addiction...


well, at least i won.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

so drugged up


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

a friend called me and asked if a wanted to go to a BBQ at some guys house and i said no. he even offered to pick me up. damn anxiety :rain :sigh 

the same thing happened yesterday but with another friend. no wonder everyone hates me... :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

8am doesn't come fast enough. Meh I'm bored.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't want no scrub, a scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
Hanging out the passenger side of his best friend's ride, trying to holler at me


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

We did it! 4 shows in 3 days! I need to sleep for a week


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, hows about we keep the strange dreams to a minimum...I dunno, say, once a month?

It was so bright when I woke up I thought I slept in. But I like it. Today's gonna be nice


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I don't want no scrub, a scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
> Hanging out the passenger side of his best friend's ride, trying to holler at me


LMMFAO! :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

One of these days I'm gonna do something really stupid again.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I got a callback from a placement agency but I was too anxious to answer the phone so I'll callback later.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

glas said:


> _Sorry but you cannot use search at this time. Please try again in a few minutes._


heh. thats the most irritating thing on forums


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

this banana tastes weird. :con


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

did christina aguilera get implants? and did they drop her xtina name?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Saturday, I washed the deck.
Sunday, I got a sunburn at the beach, then came home and waterproofed the deck with my brother, and then ran five miles.
Monday, I have to mow the lawn and clean up around the house.

This is an accomplished weekend :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

They itch. I can't sleep. I've already done tomorrow and yet I'll do it all over again.

_I push my fingers into my eyes... _


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm holding out for that cheeseburger.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> They itch. I can't sleep. I've already done tomorrow and yet I'll do it all over again.
> 
> _I push my fingers into my eyes... _


take some benadryl


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Um, I think this was a bad idea.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

"njodis" is sort of an anagram of "OJ'd sin", which is cool cos its true.

A true story.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Must. Stay. Awake.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HOWDY!

Coffee have some coffee

here here is some coffee

for you 

how much cream and sugar do you like?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No coffee for me in the evening. I seem to be feeling a little "off" for some reason and that's certainly keeping me awake. 

I don't really have anything to do though so I'm bored. Just hoping to sleep well tonight.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> "njodis" is sort of an anagram of "OJ'd sin", which is cool cos its true.
> 
> A true story.


or, OJ sin'd

On a side note, it wasn't such a bad idea after all.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

"OJ sin'd" is wayyy better. Im pissed I didnt see that.

Its time for a new ginger kitteh BTW  The lease is up on that one.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

THERE'S NO PLACE IN THIS WORLD WHERE I'LL BELONG WHEN I'M GONE AND I WON'T KNOW THE RIGHT FROM THE WRONG WHEN I'M GONE AND YOU WON'T HEAR ME SINGING ONT HIS SONG WHEN I'M GONE SO I GUESS ILL HAVE TO DO IT WHILE I'M HERE O/`

:yawn :rofl :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish jobs grew on trees.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

in apple picking orchards, they do


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel like **** today.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nadya is moving back down the southern California today :sigh :rain :cry


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Your dog wants in. Let it in. I don't want to hear it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm 78% over it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mcdonalds is ****. Every sandwich I get tastes like cardboard. Im so sick of eating.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Speakers work best when turned on.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

if you always prepare for the worst, nothing bad will ever happen to you that you can't handle


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*hiccup* *hiccup*


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

The peanut is neither a pea nor a nut. Or is it...?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

They have finally broken down and phoned me. I win.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been surprisingly productive today. Go me!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have completely lost my mind! Since she saves the sticks now instead of using them I can go completely crazy. Just need to figure out something to cover the ends of the feathers hmm..


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow I just lost a minute


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

how bout a round of applause.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have bits of feathers super glued to 4 fingers.. and this is actually a better outcome than I was expecting.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't ****ing STAND that guy. I hope he's gang-raped, injected with rabies, and slowly drizzled in hydrochloric acid for the rest of his life while locked in a darkened isolated basement where no one else has to listen to his bull**** and deal with his attitude. On a lighter note, I have found candy in my possession. This is a thrilling turn of events.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi. I have feelings for sale. Good feelings, bad feelings, any feeling under the sun. $10 a piece.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn. I was so excited about getting a whole afternoon off. It's not till june 3rd *checks website for the 4th time* okay June 3rd still makes it during the afternoon. That's acceptable.

And this song sounds nice.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I need to reprint that picture. And let it dry this time.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't know if I want to go through with this.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I don't know if I want to go through with this.


 :hug

You okay, man?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Noca said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > They itch. I can't sleep. I've already done tomorrow and yet I'll do it all over again.
> ...


I take way more benadryl than I should every day to try and sleep, but it no longer works. Thank you anyhow.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm irritated, tired, depressed and looking forward to even more **** to end my day with.

I really don't want to go back to work tonight, because I seemed to have lost my patience and I know it's going to show.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i almost choked on my tuna sandwhich. how embarrasing would it be to die from tuna


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I can't believe they will still take me back after all this. Problem is I am not going. Nice to know though.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

nubly said:


> i almost choked on my tuna sandwhich. how embarrasing would it be to die from tuna


:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it _ever_ nice here? What a gross day.
I want to go out to a different area tomorrow and take pics (yay for moms who have cars and are off on Wednesdays). It'll probably still be like this though =/


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

my mind is funny.

the places it takes me.

the feelings it gives me.

what does it all mean?

i am an intense person. yes.

and a bit impulsive today.

hmmm time to workout I guess....


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Is it _ever_ nice here?


No.

Well, I guess today maybe. Well, I haven't set foot outside yet though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

People are really, really stupid sometimes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Next box I see that came in the mail for my dad is getting drop-kicked.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am annoyed at all these whippersnappers with more posts than me.

I need to sit on the ban thread for a while.

Whinge.

I have a new double bass drum pedal that is sexy. Oh yeh oh yeh check me out.

Intense people rule.

People with loghair are quite nice even if they want to kick things.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL at Illusions and Ross!! ha ha ha 

You people make me smilie!!

yay for SAS!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am so not wanting to be at work today. I should of called in well. "Yea sorry but I'm feeling too good today. Don't want to waste it by coming in to work!"


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Please rush me my finger monkey by air freight. My fingers have needs!!

I enclose a postal order for $150,000


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

78%


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> 78%


make that 70%


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Damnit.

I hope I didn't **** up my laptop again. I think my warranty's out.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-i think its more like 60% or 50% :sigh . maybe i need a nap.

-it was shipped today. i should be getting it in 2-3 days. :boogie 

-i'm in a spanish music listening mood today.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

well that's a bummer.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i want my ****ing car back


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been putting off reformatting my computer for too long.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Some guy kept watching while I was working out. It was incredibly uncomfortable, but sort of flattering at the same time. I mean, he must be doing it because he thinks I'm hot, right? No, my fly was down. Such is my life. 

If anyone needs me, I'll just be climbing the autistic spectrum over there.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to talk to someone. :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ANCIENT said:



> i need to talk to someone. :sigh


pm me if you want


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nope! Didn't work.

How can I be so tired? blahhh..

damn.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

23 minutes and counting..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How the hell did the evening go by so fast? I hate when I look back on my day and don't remember a damn thing.

This is still strange, in a bad way. I figured you'd know. Coulda been worse.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sigh*

*blah*

*hmmph*

*baaaah*

just felt like complaining a little. thanks for listening. :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ahhhhhh went into Berkeley after work to go to the art store. Man doing things on my own is haaaaard. My poor nerves.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm soooooo zapped.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I super glued a whole ****ing feather to my finger this time. Genius.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

goodnight world. :time


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> saw this today on a japanese show.
> 
> [youtube:2gt5b16g]kAKvLzwB0YE[/youtube:2gt5b16g]
> 
> ...


what the hell was i on that night? :con :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

maybe tomorrow then...


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Kobe Bryant is a beast on the court. He is the only reason the NBA is still worth watching since Jordan retired. Love watching him play.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

People, please, don't forget to wash your hands.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Roberto said:


> People, please, don't forget to wash your hands.


i was my hands like 20 times a day.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Are you all in coma over there or what? Someone pick up the farkin phone.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Browsing sandals this time of day is unlike me.
But I want like half of those.
Also unlike me to listen to the radio, but apparently it puts me in a better mood in the morning.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I like it when my cat puts his paw on my neck. It's comforting for some reason.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^aww that is so cute^^

its funny when you start looking stuff up and one thing leads you to another thing and you learn even more stuff.

I'm learning about psychopathy now and dissocial personality disorder. Very interesting.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A long time ago when we used to have a house kitteh, I would lay on my stomach watching TV, and she would jump on my back and do that little massage thing with her paws. I loved that. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yes kitties are soo cute. I love when they do that too.. awwww I miss my kitties.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I miss my bunnies. They used to come up to me and nuzzle my hand when I fed them. Soo cute. Oh and they would like squidge their head under my neck so they felt safe. Even when it like stretched their eyelids back they still did it cos they liked being under my neck where it was warm. Awwwwzz

Mental note. Stop flooding the poor girl's inbox.

Heh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

lol

Speaking of pets... looks like my cat has been in a fight again. :sigh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I wish grass cut itself.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Polar said:


> lol
> 
> Speaking of pets... looks like my cat has been in a fight again. :sigh


Ah. This is not a LOLcat.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the breakfast of champions


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

meeting a kindred spirit is amazing. almost unbelievable. its so rare.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Apparently I'm going to need more than that to calm me down. But it the situation, since there were what, 7 other people in the class, I was thinking "I can beat this". It's just too stupid. Completely irrational.

It isn't even the anxiety part now that's the bigger issue. I need to do something about those other meds. ****ed with my voice too much, and it put me in a ****ty mood for most of the day. Pleeeassee let there be something! If I can fix this one setback, I can do so much more work on my coversational skills and maybe eventually....public speaking? Eh, maybe not that far. Yet.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Now playing at The House of Stoner, "LIGHTS OUT AT TEN O'CLOCK". A dark docu-drama that reveals the shocking tale of a man who sleeps a full one-third of his life away...and survives! Rolling Stone calls it a real snoozer! Don't miss it!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sunny day sweepin' the clouds away on my way to where the air is sweet


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Haters should be put on an island and left there to hate each other and not me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> Mental note. Stop flooding the poor girl's inbox.


You can flood my inbox baby.  Oh wait, I don't have an inbox...oh, yeah, stop flooding her actual inbox?! :con Yes, alright then. Carry on.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope sleeping today is not another repeat of yesterday. I think my body hates me. Although it has every right to.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My new psychiatrist is amazing! Yay for really old Austrian ladies with a grandmotherly charm!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I love being outside.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Dittto. My warrior archetype made a return appearance today. That is a welcome development.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Today my drum teacher compared me to Taylor Hawkins and Dave Grohl (in drumming talent and energy)

I feel AWESOME


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You just reminded me I have to sign up for piano lessons. You should record you drumming and link it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Nooo I am far too self-conscious

Plus people who post drumming on youtube get flamed soo bad. Unless youre hitting 4 million beats per minute with a double bass drum or playing like Buddy Rich (and even he gets slated too - wtf??) then people are suckaz.

I will wait until I am perfect and then mabbe you can hear me 

I am not a perfectionist. I swear.

Was my text spacing good enough? I could change it. Hmm. Im not sure. Indecision is a problem too.

Now I have a pizza. Dominos Tandoori Hot. Whee!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> I love being outside.


you are so clearly a fan of Tool


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I need a nap. :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Nooo I am far too self-conscious
> 
> Plus people who post drumming on youtube get flamed soo bad. Unless youre hitting 4 million beats per minute with a double bass drum or playing like Buddy Rich (and even he gets slated too - wtf??) then people are suckaz.
> 
> ...


I dont think he necessarily meant to put it on Youtube, instead just a file holding site where us SASers can view your talent


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I need a full body massage.

Or better yet, some Reiki.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theres nothing more embarrasing than accidently bumping into your co-workers boob


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Nooo I am far too self-conscious
> 
> Plus people who post drumming on youtube get flamed soo bad. Unless youre hitting 4 million beats per minute with a double bass drum or playing like Buddy Rich (and even he gets slated too - wtf??) then people are suckaz.
> 
> ...


Domino's Tandoori Hot?? How do I get one of those? I don't think we have them here. *pouts*

Oh, and you can upload videos to Photobucket.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

**** yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!

:banana :banana :banana :clap :clap :banana :boogie :boogie :banana :banana :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

insane in the membrane


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Well that coulda been worse.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Everything looks different from this angle.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Why are some people so flummoxed by apostrophes?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe give it one more shot?
Just because.
I can't _not_.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Uggggh, these allergies are driving me up the wall.......! >_>


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"I'm sorry you had to see that, Fry. Usually I keep my sadness pent up inside where it can fester quietly as a mental illness."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeh allergies suck azz. 

mine are all crazy these last couple of days.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why oh why did I install Vista?!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Kind of kewl to have a bunch of cats following me and my b/f through the woods :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Why oh why did I install Vista?!


Did you at least install the one with the media center? I like Vista's media center over the XP's media center.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Noca said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > Why oh why did I install Vista?!
> ...


I think so, I installed Ultimate. I'm going to install XP again I think.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I talked to some news reporter the other day who said someone saw me running into a collapsing building. I told him I dont even know where this building is and I never even knew it collapsed.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ran for an hour. not bad.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I have two personalities. The crazy me and the sensible me. These two personalities don't like each other very much.

Oh, and is all this just a whole bunch of crazy coincidences or some kind of sign from the gods?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb i've started filming! I need more vodka to finish this.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


:lol

No, this cat doesn't mess around.

But he's still young. I spy a LOLcat career ahead of him.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

**** why does my gramma have to be in this end of the house! go away where you can't hear me!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My legs are sore! 
15 miles down, 5 to go on Friday!
I will lose this Paxil fat! or at least some of it! :cry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

well **** waited too long and now my grandparents are in bed. tomorrow i will finish filming for sure!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mreowr!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> mreowr!


are you ok?

heimlich maneuver?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Farewell And *Goodnight (SAS)* - Smashing Pumpkins

[youtube:10ks4z1i]28w4_cJK8Ss[/youtube:10ks4z1i]

:yawn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > mreowr!
> ...


It's a fancy rawr! I'm probably not ok :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> Oh, and as I watched him on the stage
> my hands were clenched in fists of rage.
> No angel born in hell could break that satan's spell.
> And as the flames climbed high into the night,
> ...


bummer. ; - ;


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Today a guy I knew was sentenced today for the gangland killing of -basically the head of the mob in Melbourne. He was already in jail for a previous murder of another mob figure (one who was actually married to a notorious lawyer).
...yeah, my siblings and I would chat to him when he was taking his pit bull for a walk in the park. And I remember him telling us about how he really wished he'd become a dentist (he was a kick boxer, a Pan Pacific Champion or something).

Whaddya know: I know a hitman!! (he actually seemed nice too)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ughhh why?

Did not ask for this.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^ :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, Ross.

This never happens in the morning. God I'm such a mess.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that was one of those dreams when it's a relief that you wake up and realize it wasn't real.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****.

Okay, I'm creative. I should be able to figure out a solution to this bull****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Today a guy I knew was sentenced today for the gangland killing of -basically the head of the mob in Melbourne. He was already in jail for a previous murder of another mob figure (one who was actually married to a notorious lawyer).
> ...yeah, my siblings and I would chat to him when he was taking his pit bull for a walk in the park. And I remember him telling us about how he really wished he'd become a dentist (he was a kick boxer, a Pan Pacific Champion or something).
> 
> Whaddya know: I know a hitman!! (he actually seemed nice too)


yeah psychopaths, evil ppl, crazy ppl and killers/serial killers can be very charming and seemingly nice.

Especially when it comes to getting what they want.

Wierd, huh? and quite scary at the same time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

other random thought:
Of course I'd have that dream last night.
I knew I would have one like that.

well minus the crazy ppl in the dream fighting over and over ......... I don't know what that was about. Will have to think that part over more. I'm sure I can put the pieces together though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I"m probably going to regret this, but if it gets mw through the rest of the day, I'll be happy.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, I'm actually not hungry.

Unbelievable.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

okay search results you should be working by now not freeeezing. hows about you work like you're supposed to next time okay? okay. sounds good.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

How the hell do you pronounce SAS anyway? Sass or Ess Ey Ess?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sass


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I say it like: Ess Eyy Ess


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know who to believe.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> sass


me too


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

friggin' bored.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Rod Hart ~ C. B. Savage

[youtube:3oaq3chx]hqT8zRdriTE[/youtube:3oaq3chx]

this was a hit in 1977. :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like climbing into bed and sleeping for like a ****ing week.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Peanut Butter Whoopie Pies :um


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel all weirdy.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Did somebody weirdy you?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Did somebody weirdy you?


No, I think it might be related to the Paxil. Yesterday I got really tired about 90 minutes after taking it (comparable to store brand sleeping pill), and mildly nauseous despite taking it with food. I slept super well though, but I'm all weirdy today. Silly side effects.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Pooooooooooooooooooo at paxil. Hey dude. You might be about to be introduced to your anger. Paxil was MAGIC at making me 4 times ragier than I already was. But then 4 x a lot is a lot, whereas 4 x not much at all isnt much I guess. Mehh you'll be ok. You are like a magical wizard of chill


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

still chewin' the cud


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Come on sun do your worst.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It was sunny in scotland actually. It smelt of tropical lands here in aberdeen.

About other odours ...

OMG that one smelt like tar ... and egg.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If it could be sunny out here without the hurricane winds I might be able to get a head start on that tan.

No really, I refuse to be pale this sumer. I will wear shorts whether I like my legs or not. Maybe I'll even buy a skirt. I don't care. I will be nice and naturally bronzed and not be bothered by spiders during the tanning process mhmmm.

One can dream.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> If it could be sunny out here without the hurricane winds I might be able to get a head start on that tan.
> 
> Where do you stay ?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Pshhh... bring it on, anger pills! I'm chill as ice! You hear me, anger pills!!! YOU'LL NEVER MAKE ME ANGRY!!! **** YOUUUUU!U!!!U!U!U!U!U

:eyes :twisted :eyes :twisted :twisted :twisted :x :x :x :x :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

...whew... what happened?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> If it could be sunny out here without the hurricane winds I might be able to get a head start on that tan.
> 
> No really, I refuse to be pale this sumer. I will wear shorts whether I like my legs or not. Maybe I'll even buy a skirt. I don't care. I will be nice and naturally bronzed and not be bothered by spiders during the tanning process mhmmm.
> 
> One can dream.


Bronzer!!! Ask Drella 

DRELLA!! HEY!!

hello


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > If it could be sunny out here without the hurricane winds I might be able to get a head start on that tan.
> ...


Location-wise? Nova Scotia.

and noo, no bronzer haha.
all I've heard are bad things about it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

crayola make a nice roll on version


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

oh-so tempting.
crayola is awesome.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

when my friend was 6 he got a small brown crayola stuck up his nose and had to go to hospital

this also is a true story


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha my first msn conversation with a non-SAS member in months. I think it went okay.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> when my friend was 6 he got a small brown crayola stuck up his nose and had to go to hospital


I shouldn't be finding this so hilarious. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

"Hi, Orinda Chevron."
"umm where?"
"Orinda Chevron."
"Is this Chevron?"

Some people need to be slapped.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh here comes tomorrow !


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

There's a birth control pill called YAZ. I'm looking forward to the condom that goes by the name of Scooby Doo Tube.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes it's like someone took a knife baby
edgy and dull and cut a six-inch valley
through the middle of my soul


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh, why does my back/shoulder hurt so much? Someone needs to give me a massage.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Work tomorrow..... :fall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh noes my brother is here for the night. That's going to make filming all that much harder.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What was I thinking anyway?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

how come no one uses the word "owend" anymore?

someone should bring it back. why? because i like the smell of dead horses...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Best season finale ever.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want another Cavalier. They're ****ing awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

We have a Cavalier. I love them too. Ours is green, my favorite color.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Green? You're not talking about the breed of dog are you? :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want a cavalier too, but I'm talking about the gentleman trained in arms and horsemanship.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^LMAO^^ :b 

I was talking about the car. :stu 


:lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:lol

Well the cars are probably awesome too. :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm changing the subject. Don't mind me.... :um 

My WWII lecture tomorrow is going to SUCK so bad. I hate military history. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Dare I? They're bound to hear me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i'm getting addicted to ebay.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh **** oh **** oh ****.. almost time. hope i keep keep the panic attack from happening until after


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****. The cable guy is coming today.

Guess I'll have to clean up the apartment.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm a atheist, but i'm going to pray hoping the other didders have dial up internet.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

JUST HIT RECORD! COME ON!!! RAH RAH GO ME!! ****!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Next commercial for sure! Why is this so hard?! Yea def just love torturing myself :yes


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

[right:25ad603n]*Go Lakers!!! * :banana :clap :boogie[/right:25ad603n]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

**** yea did the intro! Next commercial comes the rest!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Just how sick is she?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ok take 4.. i'm way too nervous.. ahhhhhhh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ok take 4.. i'm way too nervous.. ahhhhhhh


are you making a video of you for sas?

random thought:

-i'm not making anymore bids. its almost up to $100... ok maybe one more bid...

-should i listen to radiohead or david gilmour tonight? hmmm


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

6 takes.. one has to be usable.. panicking too hard for take 7 ahhhhhhh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

this is torture watching it haha


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > ok take 4.. i'm way too nervous.. ahhhhhhh
> ...


yessssss and omb I could not be a bigger dork.. luckily the music drowns me at times haha


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh **** they're taking my bro to the er.. his asthma is acting up and his inhaler is out


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


COOL! when are you going to post it?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

when i can figure out how to up with to my comp. I can get the video but no sound grrr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

post it with no sound...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

got sound but now the program freezes for 10 seconds before it starts recording.. this is going to be the worst edit job ever :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> got sound but now the program freezes for 10 seconds before it starts recording.. this is going to be the worst edit job ever :lol


cool. make sure you throw in one of these:



mserychic said:


> mreowr!


i'm curious how it sounds lol.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

should of requested it before i finished filming!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i didn't win the auction (someone placed a bid i can't top (placed 3 bids and i couldn't top it)), but i want to see who wins! i have to wake up at 6am to go to work. there is 20 minutes left. i'm going to stay up and see who wins. i'm such a loser lol.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If this ever finishes uploading to youtube I'll make a second vid of just mreowrs :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ten more minutes. i want to make one more desperate bid to see if i could top him. im going to!



mserychic said:


> If this ever finishes uploading to youtube I'll make a second vid of just mreowrs :lol


 :lol awesome


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm winning!!

2 1/2 min. left. i hope i win.




...and i lost :cry :sigh :rain .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

**** yesterday's sensible rule of 'no meds tomorrow'.
Next week I'll skimp, it'll be easy since I have some time off then and won't need them anyway. 

And didn't I just close that drawer like 8 times? Stay closed!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow it's Friday already.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I was cursed at some point.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Watch out for spindles.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> If this ever finishes uploading to youtube I'll make a second vid of just mreowrs :lol


yays! I can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm ALLLLLLL WEEEEIIIIIRRRRDY TODAY...........................aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

paxil paxil paxil ... packs ILL ... paxil


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel fat today... :fall


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> paxil paxil paxil ... packs ILL ... paxil


I feel like my mind is racing, but there are no thoughts! I'm like a hyper zombie!

I'm just glad I avoid caffeine (me so sensitive). :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am spending too much time worrying.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

June 21st maybe?

Yeah, let's try that.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

This is too much. I gotta take it easy today.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Breathe in....breathe out...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't want to ask two people for some billing numbers I will definitely need today. I set a calendar alarm for 3pm. Whew, a few hours left of avoidance. :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm off to see Ally for the weekend :boogie :cuddle


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> I'm off to see Ally for the weekend :boogie :cuddle


YAY!! I hope you two have fun! (it feels weird to not be banning you)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. And it feels weird not to be banned. :afr


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

pseudo-ban

^^^^^^
Please follow these arrows on past my pseudo ban so that cocos post travels vertically


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO ^^ you all ^^

You and Ally have a great time!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Oopsie sorry i jumped in ahead of cocotinkles

I will add some arrows


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wish it were 4 hours and 41 minutes later.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^
Hey! Behavioural experiment time! 

Predictions, what to look out for, record, new beliefs

Yeah!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

off to read........


see everyone laters


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

**waves**


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ^^^
> Hey! Behavioural experiment time!
> 
> Predictions, what to look out for, record, new beliefs
> ...


Hehe, I'm getting pretty accurate with my expectations at work though with so many experiments. One woman acts agitated (wild-eye stare) and quickly brushes me off, saying she's too busy (a LOT of people apparently have problems with her). That happens about 75% of the time with her.

The other person is likely to ask whether I'm busy enough, tease a little, and likely give me work I'm not interested in doing. That will happen with about the same probability.

I think it's more a factor of my just not liking my job than anything SA-related.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay I'm ready!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My bro didn't have an asthma attack.. he had a panic attack. I'll have to give him pointers when I get home on how to deal with them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh this is so frutrating and depressing. i need to make major changes in my life


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Omg.
Wind.
Stopppp. I can't tan untill this lets up. Every time I go out there I witness a ****ing FLYING SPIDER ON A WEB. No joke. It was just chillen on the side of my deck..wind blew..spider flew. It was craziness.

*cries*

I was ready to defend myself with a flip flop.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Omg.
> Wind.
> Stopppp. I can't tan untill this lets up. Every time I go out there I witness a ****ing FLYING SPIDER ON A WEB. No joke. It was just chillen on the side of my deck..wind blew..spider flew. It was craziness.
> 
> ...


:lol that sounds wild!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ It was very wild ^^

But not unexpected.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I should go to bed. I need to sleep. It's past my bedtime. Way past. Going back to work is going to suck if I continue this. I'm bored. I'm tired, but not sleepy. I should go to bed. I'm not going to bed. I hate myself.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I called her...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm staying at work late again. :cry


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I reside in the cretin capital of the world. It is basically an ideological exclave of oily fanny pack wearers and pseudo-Neanderthal rapists. I wholly support the destruction of this region with a nuclear bomb, so send them over, please. The townspeople are already the creatures from _The Hills Have Eyes_ in spirit (Though, most also fit appearance-wise), so I say we nip this situation in the ****ing bud. This place makes me sick. And people think I'm hateful.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That was a failure.

I lost my shoes.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate it when I forget to eat. I'm starving.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm about to multitask like I've never multitasked before!

Or, you know....something.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

music therapy


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so exhausted but have this insane nervous energy going on at the same time. Feels weird.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Umm... Connect maybe?

Yeah why don't you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Think I'll read some more tonight before bed. Yeahz sounds good. Yeah, why aren't I tired yet? Hmmmm maybe all that ice cream. Ice cream makes me craaaaazy.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Sister, life's a *****. And she's back in heat!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

im not drunk after those 14 gin and tonics

yes

this is a statement of unquestionable truth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

15 and 1/2 hours?
No wonder I'm beat.

G'night SAS!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Good night Illusions of Happiness!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

bubblicles and anti-hello of the cheerio-ness Illusion A lease


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow got my "refund" early! Already stuck it on my credit card so I don't have a chance of talking myself into spending some :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I

HAVE NOT

RECEIVED

FINGER MONKY

grrrrzz


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I swallowed some Tylenol without water and almost choked to death. :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMMFAO!

its really not funny that you almost choked to death but the way you put it with the partying smilie was funny as all hell.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need aspirin.

It's like nothing ****ing ever works out anymore.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:1vbk9id8]dkYZ6rbPU2M[/youtube:1vbk9id8]


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm very serious about this. I'm going to ask her to ground me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sooooo bored :fall


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Franklin: 1, Toilet and Septic System: 0


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no pictures... :sigh


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dilaudid time =)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ummmm.... sleep /or/ sas and saf


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

lots of people now have a scenery-vatar

Nice


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome. I got up way earlier than I had to because the electricity went out last night and screwed my alarm clock time up.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

[right:2vyq5t4t]I got invited to a picnic on thurday...i just mit go.[/right:2vyq5t4t]


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Ahh, I can't believe I spent that much money on aquarium supplies!

Of course, I'm going to spend that much again today on more aquarium stuff...if not more..


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I hope. I hope. I hope she grounds me.

And I know she will.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Should I go pick up my shoes?

I don't know those people. And it's kind of embarrassing to forget your shoes.

'Umm... hi. Yeah, I believe I somehow managed to forget my shoes when I left last night. Could I have them back please?'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Someone please set my *** on fire.

I cannot get moving today.


meeeeeeeeeehhh


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Well it seems to be mostly better now. Until the next time.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had an actual conversation with my bro last night. First time that's ever happened. He was seriously breaking my heart. "It's not like I'm really losing a dad.. I lost him a long time ago... but he's losing a son." :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's beautful outside!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Fingerprint readers are pretty cool.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's beautful outside!


It really is. :yes

I'm inside all day. I've got work to do. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If that ever happens again at least I know what to do immediately. Still bothers me that I never knew what it was.

Ugh, I so don't want to babysit tonight but I could use a few bucks. I can ALWAYS use a few bucks. Maybe, just maybe, I'd be qualified for that job my friend suggested. Definitely keeping it in mind. 
What to do, what to do...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess I'll be watering the garden tonight.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> I guess I'll be watering the garden tonight.


I want a garden! Flower that is;-) I see people who have a grouping of flowers with the stones to keep weeds for growing, with shrubs, awesome look.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Bon said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll be watering the garden tonight.
> ...


I don't know if you have anything like a porch or a balcony but 'container gardening' is very possible and easy if you have either one of those. Most everything that I have planted is in pots/containers so far.

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t296 ... ss/plants/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Perhaps I should eat today.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh ****! A spyware scanner found something called Ace Spy on my comp. I looked it up and it claims to be a monitoring system to catch yr cheating spouse. How the frilly heck did it end up on my comp?!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, obviously your spouse wanted to spy on you. Geez.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think finger monkey is spying on me.. the lil *******!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How about not closing 3 seconds after opening? That would be a huge help. Thanks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Argh... here comes the Paxil-induced sleepiness..right on schedule.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I absolutely hate being alive but haven't had any motivation lately to further my plan. Such a waste.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[insert deity of choice in explicative]! My mood is soaring... I was already having a great day, but then I just did a run (I'm very sensitive to mood boosts from running), and it's like I practically feel "high" or something now with its added effect. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaash!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay game time.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sticks finished! Just have to finish the shirts!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm kinda tired.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Only 28 hours remaining on this download. Woo.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah well another day another dollar.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this is whats going to happen to my new topic:

[youtube:1528oba0]ceoPCK5zWXI[/youtube:1528oba0]

:rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm sooooo bored.

someone un-bored me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got a lot of work done today, too!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

_I don't know why nobody told you how to unfold your love.
I don't know how they controlled you; bought and sold you.
I don't know how you were diverted; you were perverted too.
I don't know how you were inverted; no one alerted you._


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its almost here! 

http://www.anime-expo.org/


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

no random thoughts


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wonder what being drunk is like.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

**** it. I'm eating cereal.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Frosted Flakes is a miracle drug.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Honk if you're horny.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't sleep. I love my chronic debilitating depression, because not only do I _not_ have to waste 8 hours sleeping every night (waste of my time), but I'm one step closer to that broom handle physique I've always dreamed of. Thanks, depression.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Last night I couldnt sleep but due to freakin' allergies....

I dont consider sleeping a waste of time, I see it as regeneration.....I revel in it...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Today I was told how "outgoing" I seem and I almost wanted to puke. My pathetic attempts at being "normal" could actually be construed as OUTGOING?? R U KIDDING ME????????????????????? I need to just close my mouth and not even try anymore.....no matter what I do, be ultra quiet or try to talk, I am misunderstood. People really get on my nerves.

And either way, I am considered a freak.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 3:20am and I am laughing at the word "CUSS" :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its 12:27AM and I have to wake up for work at 3:30AM. someone is going to have a fun day tomorrow...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am soooooooooooo glad I dont have to work tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Penny said:


> I am soooooooooooo glad I dont have to work tomorrow.


 :rain


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel for ya' dear, I went through that today.... I know what its like to go to work on VERY little sleep... :mum

I am hoping for a day off for you soon!!!!!!!! :hug 

And I hope your day goes better than expected :kiss


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I sleep at 9a.m. and wake up at 4p.m. So hard to control myself. 
This is the biggest thread I've ever seen btw.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....I don't quite know what happened to me...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel, look, and smell, like death. :eek


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, at least I no longer smell like it anymore.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

When I hold you in my arms
And I feel my finger on your trigger
I know that nobody can do me no harm
Because....
Happiness is a warm guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

More waiting. Yay. My favourite thing to do.

Something has to change and it has to change soon.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nah, no sadface. Angryface.

But I think I'll work it out. I'm very determined.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nom nom nom nom nom

I'm eating my breakfast at almost 12pm. Hmmz I guess that really makes it lunch then. Sleeping in is niiiiiiiice.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> I'm eating my breakfast at almost 12pm. Hmmz I guess that really makes it lunch then. Sleeping in is niiiiiiiice.


Hah, 12:10 and still no eating for me. I better get to that...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay it's too hot now.

Where is the heat coming from? I haven't even seen the sun today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Penny said:


> I feel for ya' dear, I went through that today.... I know what its like to go to work on VERY little sleep... :mum
> 
> I am hoping for a day off for you soon!!!!!!!! :hug
> 
> And I hope your day goes better than expected :kiss


thanx!

they let me go home early today!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I need to learn backbends. Yes I suppose I will when I eventually find the balls to join a real yoga class.



Oh, I'm a goofy goober yeah
you're a goofy goober yeah
we're all goofy goobers yeah
goofy goofy goofy goofy goobers!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother is the most compassionate and considerate person on this planet. Sometimes, I just sit back and marvel at how much of a humanitarian he is. 
This is "opposite day," by the way. Welcome to it.

***** drank my milkshake. In the literal sense; he hasn't turned into Daniel Plainview or anything. 
They certainly share personality features, but my brother doesn't have any oil reserves that I know of.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so jealous of people that have normal families.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I should just drive around all day


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hm.. I've actually lost count on how many times that has happened. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I gots nothing to do.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There's no hope for me. Here's my recreation of the conversation I just had with my sexy new neighbor.

Him: Hey! How are you?
Me: (caught completely off guard, he sort of blended in with the mailbox for a moment) Hi.
Him: Man, you better come tell me when you guys are grilling again. Last time almost killed me!
Me: (Vacant minded laughter)
Him: I haven't gotten my grill yet, and it smelled sooo good when you .. they were out there grilling. (At this point, he probably assumes I have a less handicapped twin sister and she was the one grilling).
Me: (pretty long, awkward pause) Um, we, uh, haven't grilled in a week.
Him: I know.
[Long silence]
Me: (shuffles feet and looks down at the driveway)
Him: I'll be seeing you.
Me: Okay.

He won't be speaking to me again, obviously.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Drella said:


> There's no hope for me. Here's my recreation of the conversation I just had with my sexy new neighbor.
> 
> Him: Hey! How are you?
> Me: (caught completely off guard, he sort of blended in with the mailbox for a moment) Hi.
> ...


That sounds like a typical interaction I'd have with another human :sigh

random thought: The liquid supplement is making me nautious 
uke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel like **** and I'm tired.
Tomorrow will likely suck.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^  :squeeze


I feel like going to bed early. :yawn
The heat is making me drowsy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^^^whats up with all these scene avatars?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

**** it. Did they ever let that one get away.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what happened to that lovely post?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Last night was insane! Von Iva were providing the music for their friends fashion show.. so we were the only ones there not for fashion. The theme was when animals attack.. so we wore kittie ears :lol I actually did pretty good handling all the attention those got. They absolutely loved the shirt I made and Kelly was talking about commissioning me to make shirts and other merch for them  and she gave me the longest hug ever :mushy and Jillian kissed me.. twice! I mean she was really drunk and was all over everyone but me especially! Andy was so jealous :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh here comes tomorrow again...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not enough.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

^^ :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bodacious


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My tuna sammich is not as yummy as I was hoping.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bed time.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dun dahdah dundun duhduhdun duhduhdun duhduhdun duhduhdun duhduhdun duhduhdun


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mreowr!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mserychic said:


> mreowr!!


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

workinprogress87 said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > mreowr!!
> ...


hisssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mserychic said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


aboogyboogyboogyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****! i locked my car keys inside my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

workinprogress87 said:


> aboogyboogyboogyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Surprise ninja cat attack!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Metalacolypse is doing an ep about yopo haha wow


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's all very confusing...


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

got em


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ROFL ROFL and ROFL

why is message waiting STILL flashing?

mm bed. that is all.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Wie geht es Ihnen?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What is this strange feeling so early in the morning? Oh, it's hunger and not nausea!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I didn't sleep well, and I feel nauseous/restless/agitated. RAAAAARRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

mmm Lays potatoe nutritional supplement...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I need some fresh air.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is a rough morning.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> ****! i locked my car keys inside my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


-how the **** am i going to get them out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-i just won a 50 year old book about witchcraft! :banana

-i think i know when i don't have a chance anymore, and i don't have one. i ****ing give up! all that time and effort for nothing...

-no man deserves to fall in a puddle of mud!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ****! i locked my car keys inside my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


No spare keys?

What about AAA? Are you a member?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ****! i locked my car keys inside my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


call me and ill break into your car and get your keys back ^^


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why does it keep coming back?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm enjoying being a kittie. Mreowr!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

im enjoying you being a kittie too!!

Growwwllll 

Hey we need a 'flirting' emoticon round here. I demand a flirticon!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

664 for the car repair. R U F***ING KIDDING ME??

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I really, really, really, really hope I don't have to work late today.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i removed a calendar sticker off my desk and now theres all kinds of sticker boogers ops


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Penny said:


> 664 for the car repair. R U F***ING KIDDING ME??
> 
> :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


I misread this as "664 for the caT repair"

I loled


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I hate mosquitoes :mum


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, it's nice out... a touch warm, but overall a great day!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> im enjoying you being a kittie too!!
> 
> Growwwllll
> 
> Hey we need a 'flirting' emoticon round here. I demand a flirticon!


Rawr!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hopefully it won't rain tomorrow and stuff.

Aw man I'm going to pass out wtf is wrong with me.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

thhhhhhhat wasn't so bad. :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> No spare keys?
> 
> What about AAA? Are you a member?


no, no, and no.



Noca said:


> call me and ill break into your car and get your keys back ^^


lol sure man. just give me your #.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I joined SAS 7 years ago today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm scurred.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Guten Abend!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oooh, thunder! I love it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm bored.

Maybe I should read or something.

Hmmm....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Derekgnr said:


> I joined SAS 7 years ago today.


wow!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Meh.

Bleeeh.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

AAAARRAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!! OVERTIME!!!!!! AAAARARAAARARARGGGAGAGGGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I'm going to die. I think this hockey game is going to kill me. I wish I didn't have so much invested in it.

And once more, with feeling:

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Two in a row.
God, I wish Ozzie wasn't in net. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Flirting via myspace? Shameful!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this song has been in my head all day:

[youtube:26n36k2b]ljAPyviUB8U[/youtube:26n36k2b]


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

So... tired...

Triple overtime??

If we weren't up three games to one, I'd just go to bed, but I don't want to miss the celebratory festivities if we win.

Can't... even... put... on... PJs... because... taking... off... jersey... will... jinx... them.... (True story.)

Wanna sleeps. :yawn

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ben harper

:nw


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:bah 

Where are those finger bandaids when you need them?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

The finger monkey may have some. He is there for all your finger needs.

Mine has run off somewhere today, prolly fallen in love with another finger. Lil finger ho.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bonjour!

Comment allez-vous?

Quoi de neuf?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

It feels great to be up early!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today is definitely going to be a nap day at some point. =o


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

back to sleep i go


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

goodthing it wasn't an aneurysm


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I could fast forward time. Just a few months... or maybe a couple of years.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha it looked like I tried to kill someone with my pencil first class. Nice going.

I think I'm gonna go to the mall. Shouldn't be too busy, and most people I know are in school. Plus it's NICE OUTSIDE.

This better be worth it (aka I find some great deals).


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Why do I always end up stabbing 'em?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

if you have so much money then why does it bother you that reno has 0.02% less taxes than we do.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think I'll make a list of what I need to bring for the next week.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's raining!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel weird.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I feel weird.


Weird or weirdy?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hmmm

maybe more weirdy than weird.

yeah so I'll go with that one. :b 

thanks for askin' :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That joke is getting old... why won't she stop calling me Ryan?? Yeah, I get it... I have red hair and so did he. Sheesh.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

McFlurry for lunch yum!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm kinda bored.

And I ponder.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think she's fallen into the void. =o


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh noes.. Johnny had a stroke and they don't think he's going to make it  My dad and my boss both worked for him back in the day.. he's like a mechanic legend around here.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm feeling soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired all of a sudden.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

meh

blah


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This router is painful. Sooo unstable!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so ready for a nap


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lovin the song again. I feel like making up lyrics to it since they're aren't any. But it's awesometastic without em anyhow.

I don't think it's possible for me to do anything without injuring myself, but that's gonna hit me harder tomorrow so I might as well enjoy the good sleep I'll likely have tonight.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Are we actually considering going to NY to see Von Iva?! This is really getting out of hand!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Validation KICKS AZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ugh I'm too anxious to even open up a private message I got on a forum. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

[right:22f4jfl1]John McCain is coming across soo fake right now. I don't believe a word he is saying. Its like Bush pt2. What a tool.[/right:22f4jfl1]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I really need to get to work but I'm too lazy to.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dun dun dunnnnnnnnn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow June 28th is going to be the most insane day.. I mean things shouldn't align this perfectly. Von Iva, playing Pride weekend, at 12 Galaxies.. the first place we ever saw/heard of them, which will be the 17th time I've seen them.. officially taking over Sleater-Kinney's 16 times as the band I've seen the most times! The world might implode from the greatness.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Rainbow beanie here I come!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

it's getting hot in hurr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't even know if I know how.

Giraffes are pretty cool, still.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-Damn. Walking in general today is a challenge. 

-And how does a cold facecloth do more for a headache than 2 extra strength tylenol? Seriously, I think when those actually "work" it's just my headache going away on its own. Time for a med switch.

-If my grandparents have to drive me to therapy it's going to be reaaallly awkward


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm really happy to be on lexapro and glad to be feeling good.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My breakfast is especially yummalicious today.

I lost another pound! Wow, how'd that happen? I'm not complaining though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its all good.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh there ain't no bugs on me
There ain't no bugs on me
There may be bugs on some of you mugs
But there ain't no bugs on me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bon said:


> Oh there ain't no bugs on me
> There ain't no bugs on me
> There may be bugs on some of you mugs
> But there ain't no bugs on me.


That song is so addictive. Gee, thanks. :eyes :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > Oh there ain't no bugs on me
> ...


 :lol Just when all my mosquito bites weren't itching so much.... *goes back to itching* :mum :troll


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

this thread is starting to sound like the "something good that happened today" thread


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I need a nap if I'm gonna manage to stay awake for the game...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

2 more hours until I get 6 days offffffffffffffffffff.....................YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

leppardess said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Bon said:
> ...


Funny guys, it is an addictive song;-) It's also suggestive;-) "You're itching";-)

It's right up there with:

WELL I WAS SHOPPING FOR A NEW CAR
WHICH ONE'S ME?
A COOL CONVERTABLE
OR AN S-U-V
TOO BAD I DIDN'T KNOW MY CREDIT WAS WHACK
CAUSE NOW I'M DRIVING OFF THE LOT IN A USED SUB COMPACT
F-R-E-E THAT SPELLS FREE
CREDIT REPORT DOT COM BABY!
SAW THEIR ADS ON MY TV
THOUGHT ABOUT GOING BUT WAS TOO LAZY
NOW INSTEAD OF LOOKIN FLY AND ROLLIN FAT
MY LEGS ARE STICKING TO THE VINYL
AND MY POSSE'S GETTING LAUGHED AT
F-R-E-E THAT SPELLS FREE
CREDIT REPORT DOT COM BABY!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Bon said:


> Funny guys, it is an addictive song;-) It's also suggestive;-) "You're itching";-)
> 
> It's right up there with:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that one gets stuck in my head all too often.... and there's a certain person here that keeps on singing that under his breath too :eyes oke :twak

That's about when I grab my Ipod and head for the back porch :boogie :troll :b

On a darker side, there's a creek in the back yard now :eek :wtf


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm..........


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Bon said:


> Funny guys, it is an addictive song;-) It's also suggestive;-) "You're itching";-)
> 
> It's right up there with:
> 
> ...


lol its PHAT instead of FAT


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Would someone please do my laundry for me?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Busy day but it was good, I think.
Since when does my doc work evenings? As long as I don't have to wait, this should take all of 5 seconds. "Can you give me a refill?" 
"sure, is such and such still the pharmacy you go to?" 
"yep" 
"ok done"

COMPLETELY UNNECESSARY.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****, BRAIN FREEZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Here goes nuthin'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

SUP?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm... so _that's_ where that bolt/washer came from. I probably shouldn't have thrown it out. :um


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

omg, the rats are going to be soooo hyper. :lol they went coo-coo over dunkin' donuts!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The techno-cretin strikes again. You probably don't remember me from such classic threads as, "I've ****ed up my computer again," "What did I do this time?" and, my personal favorite, "Disc forcibly lodged in CD-Rom drive." 

I finally hurled my old computer into scrap-metal hell, and I bought a new laptop that was apparently assembled by the same guy that built the Hindenburg. I had to unscrew and reattach the bottom of the computer, because it was not put on properly. Similarly, the door to the Dvd-drive falls off sporadically. Today, I finally got fed up and formed the ~~~***GENIUS***~~~ plan to superglue -yes, superglue- the door back on.
What happened next? Yeah, it got stuck. 
To make matters worse, the release button decided this would be the perfect opportunity for it to recede back into the door, just to mock me. 

Now, I'm sitting here really wanting to burn this dvd, but, instead, I have to contact "Geek Squad" and prepare to be broke for an eternity.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

just finished reading vol. 4 of PSME. i'm about to start vol. 5. i guess he doesn't have flowers behind him all the time...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What am I forgetting? Oh that's right, EVERYTHING.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

lol it gave me the horn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Them strawberries were tasty.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so watching the Big Brother launch show tonight. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

either i haven't been eating that many carbs or that was the tasties wheat toast i've ever tasted


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I see musckles.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol 

Popeye rules. :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Agg agg agg agg ag !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just realized that Barney's laugh sounds just like Pee Wee Herman's laugh. Hmmm.... interesting....... 
I wonder.... :con


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Some people rock more than they can ever imagine


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no depression today!

:banana :clap :eyes :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I think I just came up with a million dollar business idea.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Should I? Nahh.
You can't please everyone. **** it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

mserychic said:


> omb I think I just came up with a million dollar business idea.


Yay!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i sooooooooooooooo badly want to post this video!!!!!!!!!1

:lol 


should i?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^Yeah! It can only get taken down. Link me up!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nevermind :lol :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm tired of fighting battles with myself.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ummm..... (nothing)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

damnit.

meh, I just wanna sleep.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My hot neighbor made small talk with me again. He tried to make cute little jokes and I had no idea what to say or how to react. I mostly just looked down and awkwardly laughed. I make such an *** out of myself on a daily basis, it's disgusting. He has to think I'm a ***** now, if he didn't already.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm still in shock. I just ****ing can't believe it. I'm ****ing speechless. ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

happy happy
joy joy
happy happy
joy joy
happy happy
joy joy jooooyyyyyyy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It makes sense

but at the same time

it makes no sense.

This has never happened to me before, and I'm not sure what to do. Maybe that's the whole point though. It's a challenge, and I need to put some effort into it to make things the way they are meant to be.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What the hell am I talking about?

Happy happy joy joy. Yes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ I'll have some of what you guys are having .^^


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I will get a job next week

Yes. I want to save up £5000, so a job will come in handy.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I can intimidate any clinician.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hmm maybe I'll have Rocky Road ice cream for dinner again :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home? 

Come on, now.
I hear youre feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.

I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Love that song.

Ball hockey tonight! :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hiiis everyone.

how art thee?

Cheerio.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm excited about Open University.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

someday..... I promise.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Mmmmmm smoothies.... :mushy :clap :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There is absolutely nothing to eat in this house!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMB Please tell me you didn't run out of cupcakes!!! :hug  :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

They all floated away  :b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I hope the cereal fairy visits u....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm about to visit the A&W fairy :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

****ing A&W!! How do they ALWAYS forget the cheese on my chili cheese dog?!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow md recorder prices have dropped. Bought mine for $300 years ago and now they're going for about $20


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-i hope my sister is ok. :sigh

-not this again... :sigh 

-and my day started pretty good... :sigh 

- :sigh :sigh :sigh


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Kyaa! said:


> Why do I have to feel like this?... :sigh
> 
> I think I'm a freak!


No one is a freak :hug Our emotions are there to tell us things, but sometimes they can make us feel crazy or lonely, like yours are now. Its ok to feel lost and afraid though - these things can be extremely isolating experiences.

Maybe you could post what you are feeling in the coping board? :rub


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/wicketw/ftflipflop.wav


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Last MMF ever! But that means I actually have to get it done. Crap. 

My coffee is half decaf this morning.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Time to waste some more time.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Solo said:


> Hmm maybe I'll have Rocky Road ice cream for dinner again :lol


mmmm havent this in awhile. my favorite flavor


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I see musckles again


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Warm out today. Gon' be warmah tomorrah.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I see musckles again











i miss the old popeye cartoons


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mmm leftover fish & chips.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

we're all beautiful


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> we're all beautiful


 :yes

I agree.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I want to be happy, but I'm not.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm getting really fed up with everything.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

.............


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Reheated Taco Bell.. not so great actually.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm gonna finish this by the end of June.

I am, I am, I am, I am! I think I'll be more efficient if I set a deadline. No procrastination!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Too much work and no play makes ShyFX something, something...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I should buy some more clothes.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

A punishment?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was actually looking forward to that 

I feel like I got hit by a truck again. Can't I just sleep?
I hate not knowing things.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ditching the people who suck is good and all but can someone ship me some replacements? Thank you

Oh yeh and I am trying to catch up Illusion on post count. Mehh no way. Thats IMPOSSIBLE - she is a ban-machine!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Heh I've been trying to refrain from banning.
On second thought, I'd rather ban.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love the BBC World countdown theme.

I LOVE IT!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel blahby.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Too much sweeping and mopping. Need nap.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I cant stop sleeping. I sleep for like 18+ hours a day...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want to sleep 24/7


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is the strangest life I've ever known.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yummy ritalin


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

wants it to be nice not being sandwiches into two lakes with wind gusts up too 100 or more


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We need air oaosihdgoh conditioning. :fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes We do too!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love my AC


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I want an AC


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

AC is wonderful, glad I got that, ever since my dad left my mom which a year ago has been tough, but my family is close-knit thankfully, sorry for going astray lol those are some more thoughts of the day


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

good night sas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Night Coco!
I imagine I'll be off to bed soon too.

In other RTs: Well, that's depressing. I wonder how long he'll be gone for?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Family is important thing besides close love ones, everything is going to be ok


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah well another day another dollar.
I need sleep and a beer not neccessarily in that order though.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How did I start smoking so much again? Need to cut down.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yawn Zzz Zzz.....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Why do I subject myself to this? Yet _another _one. Again. **** all.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My computer is making a noise that computers should not make. :um


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. ed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why am I being so lazy about something I want to do?! Have 2 weeks to get this website done and I've barely gotten started!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:time


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Kyaa! said:


> It was a looooong day today.


I second that!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the void has claimed its victim once agaaaaiin. :eek


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3qubxki0]28w4_cJK8Ss[/youtube:3qubxki0]

:yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I'm coming down with something.
My throat is really sore.

Meh.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

our uav is online


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^cOOL! Go and spy on Cuba


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

enemy uav is online


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^ not cool, go kick azz!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

its getting so hot already! 
its humid too. don't like humidity. no.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Another super long day at work....life kind of sucks right now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

so... tired...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy shnikies!

I'm hotter than a mutha focker right now.

wow

now I get to get a shower and get all fresh and clean only to get out and sweat! Wheeeeeee! fun. not.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Gotta love wrestling with the dog


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like another case of "jeans that don't fit because the smallest size available was out and you had to settle for the next size up and no matter how many times you put them in the wash they're going to stay the exact. same. size."

Skinny is overrated. You do not want the waist of a twelve yr old boy, to be accused of not eating, to be accused of being underweight, having ****loads of trouble finding things you look nice in, etc, etc, et****ingcetera!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YEP all sweaty again

how fun


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ Sweaty is a pain in the ***, take it from someone with hyperhidrosis. Can't wait to see the dermatologist again next week even though she probably won't be able to answer my questions.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Holy shnikies!


People always look at me funny when I say holy schnikies. I guess only us cool people use that awesome phrase :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

is pronounced shh-N(EYE)-KEYS ?

I want to be cool as well

Oh btw playing double bass drum is feckin sweaty work, even in scotland where its not that hot.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shnikies!
> ...


HORRAYS FOR US COOL PEOPLE WITH AWESOME PHRASES!  
:yay :banana

Ross ~ YEAH YEAH YEAH thats how you say it. :b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:lol That's awesome, Coco. I love it!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why did I wake up right as I was enjoying that delicious baguette in my dream?
That kinda sucked.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Penny said:


> Another super long day at work....life kind of sucks right now.


 :ditto

i'm so tired!

i'm going to take a nap.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> :lol That's awesome, Coco. I love it!


 :thanks I love it too! lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

If enough people quote this message, and you reply enough, eventually there will come a point where there is only one post per page. And then the universe will implode.

This will be good because then I wont have to walk to the kitchen for some food cos it will be one molecule away from me.

Its late and I am not quite rashonnole

EDIT: actually thats total crap but mehhhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Do they have to do that EVERY NIGHT?

Go to ****ing bed.

****ing sleep.

****.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****ING BOOOOOOORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> ****ING BOOOOOOORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I second that..


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The mosquitoes are out to get me!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ****ING BOOOOOOORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


WOOT


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Another day another dollar another post about another day being another dollar.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder how they are, if they're okay.... :sigh :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My heart is beating fast.

true story.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I'm scarred for life. 

Thanks, internet.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee here we go!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so hungry...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

poor cat... :no :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> I'm so hungry...


I second that..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so hungry...
> ...


I ate grilled cheese!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Mc Borg":cmkyw5vf]I'm so hungry...
> ...


I ate grilled cheese![/quote:cmkyw5vf]

*******! lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm so hungry i can eat a cat (i don't care if it's covered in snow...).


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Homebody Boringson


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You know it was a fun night when you get home at the same time they're delivering the newspaper :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh... I hope I don't have to postpone my appointment again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My mind is beyond any control or rationality. :eyes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

time to clean up this dump


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awareness is the way.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:250d8vbt]UvsIwpopxNo[/youtube:250d8vbt]


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

because of course, that was exactly what i needed today

thanks god. what exactly am I meant to do with that? Is it karma for the midge I squashed? It had just bit me so mabbe that was ITS karma ... was it cos I didnt take that womans free paper she wanted me to have? Throw me a bone here.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Why are some attachments clickable while others are not?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She'll be okay.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ShyFX said:


> Why are some attachments clickable while others are not?


They're clickable if the picture is bigger than the one shown on the board. It puts a smaller image so it doesn't make the page all stretched and funky.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

How did I go from being happy to extremely depressed overnight for no apparent reason? :rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's time to try to change this iPod battery. I'm sure I will end up breaking something as usual. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Negative thinking and emotions attract more negativity to you. It gives dark entities a breading ground in your mind. The dark thoughts is how they hurt us or try "lowering" us to their level.

Be strong and fight against the darkness.

Here are some actual qualities of a dark entity incase anyone wants to know:
They make commitments they can't keep.
They play mind games.
They're not steadfast. 
They say one thing and live another.
The don't stick by their principles.
They're in for their own comfort and their own power.
They're incapable of loving themselves or anyone else, but they make a good show of it.
You should never allow yourself to be around someone like this. It will do you a lot of harm. You have to get away from ppl like this in order to protect yourself. Although faced with one, you'll most likely feel that dark feeling creep up inside of you and you should know. Although they CAN be very charming.



when you continue the negativity yourself, the darkness absorbs your bad energy and feeds off of it.

Focus on making your light brighter and open up your God consciousness. You must put on your gear to one up on this battle. 

(can you tell I've been reading? :lol :b )

yeah anyway.........

:blah


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

its hard though. 

i know i'm having a hard time right now.

:stu :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why is it that I don't get along with anyone?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

**** it no one understands.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why would they use weirdo screws? ASSHOLES.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess I'm just putting too much thought into this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm... ruh roh, tornado alert. If I don't make it, tell my wife I love her.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_It hurts when you think you might never know._


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its time for Lori to get back
back on track


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> How did I go from being happy to extremely depressed overnight for no apparent reason? :rain


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Why is it that I don't get along with anyone?


 :hug :kiss


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> **** it no one understands.


 :hug


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> How did I go from being happy to extremely depressed overnight for no apparent reason? :rain


 :ditto

this happens to me all the times. i have no idea why...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I know a lot of us don't want to face it.

But I believe many of us are, in fact, bipolar. Just too afraid to admit it. 


I remember from a young age how quickly my emotins would change. I could feel really great and then some LITTLE would happen and destroy me. I'd become deeply depressed and super super anxious. 

I think I'm doing a little better now though. Though not as good as I'd like to be on some fronts, but mentally I'm getting a lot better.

Anyway my point is that it is possible for us to be kind of bipolar.

Who wants to be on Lithium though.

ughh I dunno.

I'm not really going back and forth much lately though. My increased dose of lex, 10 mg has been doing me well. Plus I have Klonopin to take as needed, which actually helps a lot to keep my moods in check. Probably because it is an anticonvusant. Although I've been taking too much lately. So its time to wean back down. :afr :um :afr 

I need to get back on track.

God give me strength. And everyone here.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Uh oh. Just woke up. Really screwed up my sleep pattern.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HI!


Good night SAS. :hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the pain controls my every thought...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I can't believe I have to get up that early for my damn TA final at 7:30 a.m. It's the last one ever though. Have valerian, will sleep.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I know a lot of us don't want to face it.
> 
> But I believe many of us are, in fact, bipolar. Just too afraid to admit it.
> 
> ...


Look up cyclothymia  Bipolar shifts between depression and mania tend to happen over a much longer period, more weeks to months than daily. Depression and anxiety can do the same things too (as can BPD but you sort of know that now ops ).

Hugz at you for being huggie


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Noca said:


> the pain controls my every thought...


:rub

Here for ya dude


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I made.. meaning changed the text.. the best smilie ever!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, I think I'm well enough to go.
Not sure though.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, that was long. i need to go to sleep now...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting thoughts, Coco. I used to think that was what's wrong with me. My sis is bipolar (or at least we think so, there aren't many other things it could be), so I know the behaviour all too well. She'd go from emotion to emotion for no known reason. It was actually like she was two completely different people. Multiple personality? Maybe.

In other thoughts..
I feel gross, and could my coffee taste any more like dirty socks? Not that I would know the taste of..well, you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright that went well. I'm all done with the dentist appointments! :banana

And I think my cold is passing.
And I think that other thing is passing too, hope it's not a false alarm again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I put too much sugar in my coffee.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Another one of those dreams that make you thankful for reality when you wake up. :eek


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Holee heat waveee. That can wait, since it's disgusting outside.

And how can he spring that on us now? The exam starts tomorrow? I suppose this way I still have a chance of being done before Monday. Too much going on this week though!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

pizza pizza ya ya ya


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

*follow up*

mmmmm 1000 calories of pizza goodness.

shower? yes please!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ lol

Aww I want pizza now. Except I'd have to make it myself and turn on the oven which would probably cook both me and my hamster.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank God for air conditioning.

feeeeeeeeeeels goooooooood.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Interesting thoughts, Coco. I used to think that was what's wrong with me. My sis is bipolar (or at least we think so, there aren't many other things it could be), so I know the behaviour all too well. She'd go from emotion to emotion for no known reason. It was actually like she was two completely different people. Multiple personality? Maybe.


i wonder if i'm bipolar? sometimes i go from feeling really good to feeling depressed the next minute for no reason.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Bipolar shifts between depression and mania tend to happen over a much longer period, more weeks to months than daily.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah there are like 3 different levels of bipolar _and_and different levels of cycling including what is called "mixed states", where you feel good and are down at the same time. 
You have to look it up.

(about the cycling)
"Bipolar disorder is often a cyclic illness where people periodically exhibit elevated (manic) and depressive episodes. Most people will experience a number of episodes, averaging 0.4 to 0.7 a year with each lasting three to six months, although some will experience only a single mood episode.[7][8] Late adolescence and early adulthood are peak years for the onset of the illness.[9][10] These are critical periods in a young adult's social and vocational development, and they can be severely disrupted by disease onset.

*Rapid cycling*, defined as having four or more episodes per year, is found in a significant fraction of patients with bipolar disorder. It has been associated with greater disability or a worse prognosis, due to the confusing changeability and difficulty in establishing a stable state. *Rapid cycling can be induced or made worse by antidepressants, unless there is adjunctive treatment with a mood stabilizer*.[11][12]

The definition of rapid cycling most frequently cited in the literature is that of Dunner and Fieve: at least four major depressive, manic, hypomanic or mixed episodes are required to have occurred during a 12-month period.[13] *There are references that describe very rapid (ultra-rapid) or extremely rapid[14] (ultra-ultra or ultradian) cycling. One definition of ultra-ultra rapid cycling is defining distinct shifts in mood within a 24-48-hour period.*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^^i'm going to look more into this.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cyclothymia is a milder form of bipolar II disorder. Then there is also bipolar I, which is the most severe of the bipolar disorders. Just wanted to throw that out there about the types.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just want to make people happy/laugh/smile, but i can't even do that... :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm at 50%. i'll be happy at 30%


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> ^^i'm going to look more into this.


Same, thanks for the information Coco and yeah_yeah_yeah.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well that was a nice surprise.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i just want to make people happy/laugh/smile, but i can't even do that... :sigh


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ^^i'm going to look more into this.
> ...


you are welcome.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Just as a note - the personality disorders will also cause rapid mood changes. Research that 'suggest's something is not research that 'proves' something - it must be reproduced and peer reviewed by the academic and medical community before it becomes accepted. Its understandable to want a diagnosis to explain something that feels bad, BUT DEPRESSION AND ANXIETY can cause rapid mood changes as well - its a case of looking for the emotional triggers. Just because you have mood changes does not mean that you are bipolar - mood fluctuations can come about for lots of reasons. I though I was bipolar II for a while, but my 'up' phases dod not fit the mania description, which includes hypersexuality, pressured speech, grandiosity, feelings of omnipotence and power, high distractability by unimportant stimulae. 

It is dangerous to self diagnose from the internet because there is HUGE OVERLAP between the disorders of the DSM-IV. If you sat down with that book you could identify yourself in many many disorders. IT IS THE DEGREE TO WHICH IT PRESENTS IN YOUR LIFE AND THE DEGREE TO WHICH IT IS INCAPACITIATING THAT DEFINES IT AS DISORDER. Only a clinician can formally diagnose, though of course suggesting it to your doc is one way of having that considered.

People have mood swings - that does not mean they are bipolar, no matter how many sub-classifications are suggested by research. All Im saying is - be wary. I was trying to diagnose myself for YEARS when in fact what I needed was to find a good, qualified, experienced therapist, who I could COMPLETELY OPEN UP TO. I found that when I had a suspicion about one diagnosis or another, I would only report symptoms to my therapist that fit with my opinion - ignoring the other ones. This kept me stuck

Bipolar is an organic illness. It needs meds to treat. "Maybe I am a little bit bi-polar" you might say. Ask Noca what the experience of Bipolar Affective Disorder is, and I think he will report something quite different to just mood swings. It is debiliatating and utterly crushing. Thats not to say no one else feels that way, but make sure you get a professional opinion beofre you decide to pick a label. Those labels after all, were invented by psychistrists. Thats why you need one of them to tell you if you have it - they are the experts because they defined them.

I am not trying to say anyone is 'wrong' here, I am just trying to share the experience I had - that self diagnosis can actually make yourself worse. Honesty and a good therapist or psychiatrist is what is needed. Apologies if that is not a popular view.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Hear hear


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> It is dangerous to self diagnose from the internet because there is HUGE OVERLAP between the disorders of the DSM-IV. If you sat down with that book you could identify yourself in many many disorders. IT IS THE DEGREE TO WHICH IT PRESENTS IN YOUR LIFE AND THE DEGREE TO WHICH IT IS INCAPACITIATING THAT DEFINES IT AS DISORDER. Only a clinician can formally diagnose, though of course suggesting it to your doc is one way of having that considered.


 :agree


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with you. Yes self diagnosis really isn't good and can even lead to hypocondria which I too, have went through already myself.

And yes, you are right, anxiety and depression can cause mood swings too. 

I do apologize if I presumed too much about the possibility of bipolar diagnosis itself in some of us. To inform yourself and then seek the proper diagnosis/treatment/help is best. Make sure you tell your doc ALL your symptoms or problems as I think Ross pointed out.

so everyone just needs to talk out all their problems with their therapist or get one and don't be afraid to go to a different one if the one you get doesn't feel right to you.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why do my threads get deleted? Can't a girl communicate her feelings? Will no one listen?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Just because you have mood changes does not mean that you are bipolar - mood fluctuations can come about for lots of reasons. I though I was bipolar II for a while, but my 'up' phases dod not fit the mania description, which includes hypersexuality, pressured speech, grandiosity, feelings of omnipotence and power, high distractability by unimportant stimulae.


I don't think I'm bipolar either for the same reason you just said. That was interesting, thanks for writing that.



LostInReverie said:


> Why do my threads get deleted? Can't a girl communicate her feelings? Will no one listen?


I saw that thread and didn't see anything wrong with it. I'm feeling pretty much the same today. Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

just when I thought I was starting to feel better.


:sigh 


I just want to sleep.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I saw that thread and didn't see anything wrong with it. I'm feeling pretty much the same today. Hope you start to feel better soon.


Thanks, you too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That is pointless, will take up my study time, and my doctor will stand corrected yet again.

So maybe that's not entirely true, but I'm eager to meet her replacement because she's a bit of a know-it-all. Less talking and more listening, please. Keep the appointments to a minimum because I feel like a human guinea pig.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need to use the rest of the sauce before it becomes grossy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

some ppl are really awesome at knowing things, not just anything though, like important things.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My room is like an oven!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's too hot to be sick *cough*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> It's too hot to be sick *cough*


awwwwz

here have a whole cake!







with candles too.

hope you feel better! :hug

"Hang in There"

*pic of little kitty claws 
holding onto a tree branch*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That episode cracked me up.


.... & goodnight.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

OMB, I'm going to be sick just thinking about it. :hide

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Another total choke job. This is getting epic. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hear thunder!

edit: and the lights are flickering.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

four hours and still no work done


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I give up. I am going to bed. Work will wait.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to regret not sleeping.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

****.

Made a sandwich this afternoon and decided to add a few slices of roma tomato. Then I turn on the news and see that the FDA has issued a warning for that and other tomatoes due to suspected salmonella contamination. Why couldn't have I heard about this an hour before I ate lunch?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok i did it. i just hope he remembers me. ****, i hope this doesn't turn out bad!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

THREE DAYS OFF FROM WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:boogie :clap


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nae said:


> ****.
> 
> Made a sandwich this afternoon and decided to add a few slices of roma tomato. Then I turn on the news and see that the FDA has issued a warning for that and other tomatoes due to suspected salmonella contamination. Why couldn't have I heard about this an hour before I ate lunch?


I love tomatoes, how can I live without them????


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm seriously considering that job. But I don't even know where it's at. I'll ask her today. Hope I'm not in over my head.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What crappy weather. I almost miss the heat.
No, actually, I _do_ miss the heat.

Damn headwinds on my bike route.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just spilled coffee grains ALL OVER the kitchen floor! That sucked. Its all cleaned up now so its all good.

Yesterday I dropped a glass and it shattered all over the floor.

Is this like karma or something? I wonder.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^ Noooo Its the blonde hair. Nothing brunette hair dye wont cure 

JK blonde is niiiice


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Uhhhh I HATE blonde jokes. :spank 

Seriously its one of my pet peeves. :mum 

I'll let it slide this one time though. Just this once.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hee

Umm

**looks up blonde jokes on internet**

It is only because we love you :yes

EDIT: No s ok Im only joking. No blonde jokes if you dont like them :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks
yeah they kind of suck 
cuz its kinda like making joke about overweight ppl or anything of the sort really
so I don't think its right

its a false stereotype that ppl like to have fun with
but its no fun for the person with blonde hair who
happens to have a good intellect, you see. 

its like one of those things that ends up getting engrained in your mind from a young age that you are "stupid" and someone to be made fun of.

its all good though. 

thanks for refraining from making more. :yes

:squeeze


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:squeeze yeh I see. Hey - another good reason to get the schmexay glasses, no? If people go "hey youre blonde so you must be dumb", you can go "erm - no .. glasses, i think you'll find" 

**kicks them in shin**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO :lol 

sounds like an awesome idea to me. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:3mppfaxy]dAjDKdYcqnU&feature[/youtube:3mppfaxy]

[youtube:3mppfaxy]HcQVfOaq_4o&feature[/youtube:3mppfaxy]

Enjoy!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

The guy at the end of the 2nd video just cannot pull off the weirdility of the first guy, hes like Jim Carey!

Fluffy soft. I loled

Thank you miss coco


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay so now I'm thinking about the Three Amigos.

Lucky - "In a way, each of us has an El Guapo to face. For some, shyness might be their El Guapo. For others, a lack of education might be their El Guapo. For us, El Guapo is a big, dangerous man who wants to kill us. But as sure as my name is Lucky Day, the people of Santa Poco can conquer their own personal El Guapo, who also happens to be *the actual* El Guapo!"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I HATE COUNTRY MUSIC.

that is all


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Stupid ****ing life.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oh my **** :afr :hide


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

you cant polish a turd


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Check fuel levels before crossing the Atlantic


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So if you ever feel neglected and if you think that all is lost, I'll be counting up my demons, yeah, hoping everything's not lost.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

njodis said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> > Why are some attachments clickable while others are not?
> ...


Thanks njodis.  That's been bugging me for a while.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LET'S GO TO THE BEACH
WHEN SUMMER TURNS, IT WILL BE OUR SECRET
WE'LL GO TO THE BEACH, JUST THE TWO OF US


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just coughed up something that looks like a lung. That can't be good :no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I did not need that many. If only I knew it was going to be cold today. WTF happened? Heat wave to rainy and cold the very next day? 
That was probably the closest I'm ever going to be to someone that attractive though. Uh, despite feeling very uncomfortable. Worth it! I will stand next to you in creepy silence once more before the school year ends, and you will likely think I'm a stalker. Yeah! Glad I didn't skip.

I'm going to sing anyway and wait for 7-something to roll around.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well that was an awkward discussion.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That was awesome.

But still... what? I don't know. It won't go away.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So this is what it's like to have fingernails.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I done it cos i did'nt want to do it is that a good thing ?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ummm, what the hell? I'm all shaky for some reason... maybe I need to eat. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^I just consumed too much ice coffee and I feel the same way. *sigh*^^

On a lighter note, when we got home tonight there was a rainbow in the sky and I got 2 pics of it! Check it out:


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

this wasnt how its supposed to be....


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

How can I possibly continue to be this stupid? I don't get it.

****.

Okay, what's done is done. Don't dwell. Focus on the tasks at hand. Meh.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^I just consumed too much ice coffee and I feel the same way. *sigh*^^
> 
> On a lighter note, when we got home tonight there was a rainbow in the sky and I got 2 pics of it! Check it out:


You live in such an utterly beautiful place  Is that rainbow right over your house? WOW :yes Someone is trying to tell you something right there :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally, a good sleep! 3 or 4 more hours and it would be enough. The important thing is, I went to bed early and slept well.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

New psychiatrist. Nervous!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Every time I have a review its a different psychiatrist. They all seem the same now really. Blither on about my life and then they go .. "ok do you want any meds" :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ^^I just consumed too much ice coffee and I feel the same way. *sigh*^^
> ...


It wasn't directly over my house, no. But down the parking lot and across the way. But yeah, it probably was a divine sign. :yes


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

If plans don't change, i get to go to a sex shop tomorrow for the first time ever :boogie 

....what is a virgin to buy at such a place :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Shauna said:


> Yay, if plans don't get changed, i get to go a sex shop tomorrow for the first time ever :boogie *my life is pathetic*
> 
> ....what is a virgin to buy at such a place :con


A friend of mine went to one a couple years ago (she loves them) and bought this bizarre clown porno videotape for $1. We watched it, and it was a combination of hilarious and disgusting at the same time. The dialogue and costumes were just so insane!! :lol


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

ardrum said:


> A *friend of mine* went to one a couple years ago (she loves them) and bought this bizarre clown porno videotape for $1. We watched it, and it was a combination of hilarious and disgusting at the same time. The dialogue and costumes were just so insane!! :lol


 :sus

I'm thinking about geting some anal beads :twisted


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....I need more "Golden Girls" dvds. And I'm annoyed that they didn't have any more at the shop when I went there!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have friend invites in my youtube account? :con How the eff does that happen? :con And why? :con 

whatever. :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Shauna said:


> If plans don't change, i get to go to a sex shop tomorrow for the first time ever :boogie
> 
> ....what is a virgin to buy at such a place :con


I guarantee that the moment you walk in, every guy in there and the dude behond the counter will be TERRFIED. No one speaks in those places. Ann Freakin Summers it aint ... no happy welcoming staff and girls advising you on the right cut of bra ... Just filth. Everwhere. [Those places ALMOST bring on panic for me sometimes ... thank god for the internet and youtubes shameful cousin.]

Pick. Buy. Leave. Hope you see no one you know on the way out. I took a buddy into one before and thought it would be funny if we got to preview a tape. I was being impulsiove and said loudly "HEY HOW ABOUT THIS ONE PAUL? ITS GOT ALL THAT KINKY **** YOU LIKE". He went very red.

Haha I am such a ****in mixture of personalities


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I got my first mosquito bite of the year! :bah

edit: and second, apparently.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Shauna said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > A *friend of mine* went to one a couple years ago (she loves them) and bought this bizarre clown porno videotape for $1. We watched it, and it was a combination of hilarious and disgusting at the same time. The dialogue and costumes were just so insane!! :lol
> ...


Hah, it wasn't me!! :lol I'd need to be physically dragged to enter such a place! I'd feel like a penguin on Jupiter in a sex shop.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, lets try this again...


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Good Night Everyone im going to sleep  dont want to 

mwa mwa mwa mwa mwa


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Uhguhgughghuhghg,....... must...make...it...through...job...evaluation........................


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

tainted_ said:


> Good Night Everyone im going to sleep  dont want to
> 
> mwa mwa mwa mwa mwa


**waves**


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LET ME SUBMIT MY STUPID PM!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

fruit bowl mmmmm


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****! you can hear me chewing gum! i'm going to send it anyway. just need to upload it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh ...... !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Braaaaaaaaaaiiiiiins


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Don't want to go to the class for work tonight!! Too sick to have to deal with my dad ugh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hewwwoooooooz


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Death is whimsical today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

send a salami to your boy in the army


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well I found out my dad now lives like 5 minutes from me.. and that's if I hit all red lights. Way too close for comfort


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

I passed by 3 different car accidents today. One of them I'm sure was a fatality, possibly two.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I wish it was summer...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Although the melody is perfect, the lyrics aren't really suiting, so I don't think I can use that track.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think out of all the clumsy morning things I've done, that tops them all.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I think there are many undiagnosed cases of rabies and all of them write on message boards


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

roight let's finish this f***ing lathe shizzle


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really hope that bathing suit fits me right when I get it in!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i feel a bit paranoid about something stupid.


erase
replace
erace
replace


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope its fits her too :mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Another bad dream. I think I'm actually just remembering more dreams, rather than having more bad ones. Boo urns.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

.oO ( i wonder if i should go to my star wars group tonight, instead of being bored at home ) Oo.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

njodis said:


> Boo urns.


hahahaha I was saying boo urns!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

njodis said:


> Another bad dream. I think I'm actually just remembering more dreams, rather than having more bad ones. Boo urns.


maybe write a dream journal


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I always have trouble working out if something was a dream or if it actually happened. It's like my dreams and my memories all jumble together and I can't tell them apart


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^that has happened to me with a few childhood memories. I'm not sure if they happened IRL or if I dreamed them :stu .^^


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:yes me toooooo


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like how the German version of the The Simpsons is called "Die Simpsons."


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the arabic simpsons with omar shamsoon and badr and mona


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Being sick is starting to make me really pissy. If I could just have a day to rest but no.. class for work last night, brothers high school graduation tonight, drs appt tomorrow, hair appt and Giants game Saturday.. on and on and on ugh!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone up for a game of russian roulette?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

frooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

last day off.....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to take a naaaaaaaaaaaaap...........


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blaaaaaaah. =\


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

meeeeeeeehhhhhhh


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Today I am going to limit my internet activity and concentrate on other things. Its amazing how quickly I can lose time on my computer....


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I cannot believe they canceled "Men In Trees". :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That ref has balls


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ack I have to name this cat soon!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

But the biggest kick I ever got
Was doing a thing called the crocodile rock


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have to work from 11:00 am to 8:00 pm tomorrow. worse shift ever :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice! If I finish tomorrow (highly likely) I basically have one class. Alright two, but I'm only going to find out when the exam is. What am I gonna do with such a huge chunk of time in between though? Hmmm.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ sleep!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleep is an excellent idea!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ice coffee is good.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh crap, it's Friday the 13th :afr

Yea, I'm a little superstitious.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Take your time
Hurry up
The choice is yours
Dont be late


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

damn! a one hour nap turned into a 2 hour nap! someone is going to have a hard time going to sleep tonight...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

i'm singing out loud with headphones on and i don't care


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

you are such a rebel. :b


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have officially lost it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I have officially lost it.


 :hug


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Take your time
> Hurry up
> The choice is yours
> Dont be late


Im a larder
Marme-lader
An albino
Some mohitos

Marme-lader
Marme-lader
Marme-lader
Marme-laderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I cant understand Nirvana lyrics

I are Nirva-lexic


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

aha!

you don't get this song?

"Come as you are"

Come
As you are
As you were
As I want you to be
As a friend
As a friend
As a known memory
Take your time
Hurry up
The choice is your
Dont be late
Take a rest
As a friend
As a known memory
Memory ah
Memory ah
Memory ah

Come
Doused in mud
Cept in bleach
As I want you to be
As a trend
A a friend
As a known memory ah
Memory ah
Memory ah
Memory ah


It makes sense to me. :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

See? I understyand them so bad I even got the wrong song 

Can you feel my looove buzz
can you feel my love buzz
can you feel my love BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

:yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Where is Squeaky Fromme when you need her? Take me out now, Squeaky. Aim for the head rather than the heart, because I don't have one.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm having a crappy day


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel VERY relaxed right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When I was an alien, cultures weren't opinions

Gotta find a way to find a way when I'm there
Gotta find a way - a better way - I had better wait

Never met a wise man, if so it's a woman

Gotta find a way to find a way when I'm there
Gotta find a way - a better way - I had better wait

Just because you're paranoid
don't mean they're not after you

Gotta find a way to find a way when I'm there
Gotta find a way - a better way - I had better wait

Gotta find a way to find a way when I'm there
Gotta find a way - a better way - I had better wait


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I'm totally relaxed right now too.  Tis good.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah I'm totally relaxed right now too.  Tis good.


yep. i think that nap helped. i wish i could feel like this everyday.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'm totally relaxed right now too.  Tis good.
> ...


Naa if I felt like this everyday, I'd get nothing done, lol. I'm immobile. Ready for bed soon.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you right. i was going to workout right now, but noe i don't feel like it. 

i still have to workout though, or else i'll feel like crap later on. *sigh*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean.

i had a day like that today, where I didn't exercise at all. Not even yoga which I try to do every day. But I guess sometimes its okay to let ourselves have a day off and then start again tomorrow.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

some days... are better than others


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

true dat


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish i could sleep on demand


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

delete


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My bro graduated high school today!! He was in one of those continuation high schools for kids kicked out of regular schools so there were only 20 of them graduating. Was a really sweet, emotional ceremony. I even made him hug me :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

mserychic said:


> My bro graduated high school today!! He was in one of those continuation high schools for kids kicked out of regular schools so there were only 20 of them graduating. Was a really sweet, emotional ceremony. I even made him hug me :lol


That's great!

my random thing: I'm scared to read the craigslist reply eeep.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hear thunders. =O

I see lightnings. =O


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*puts on suntan lotion*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jeez, next time I'm going back to that little drug store! :afr 

I can't be afraid of needles considering what's happening next month. Why couldn't that have been taken care of on time? Ughhh.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My loony bun is fine Benny Lava!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> *puts on suntan lotion*


 :lol :b


----------



## Joanna Marie (Jun 13, 2008)

*Can't stop thinking about doctor's appointment*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^AWESOME avatar! I love it!^^


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I learn something new every day.

But sometimes I forget it the next day...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Without courage, tomorrow sings the echoes of today.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

always late I am


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm cold and bored and I don't want to go to sleep!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ have you tried some meditation / mindfulness CD's? They sometimes help me when I am feeling that way too :squeeze You may even find some free downloads online.

Tis ok to feel lonely though. I do lots


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks  

I have been meaning to look into some relaxation or meditation tapes but I just feel like my thoughts and emotions are too intense for me to be able to switch off and relax.. I guess it takes practice


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I should probably try and sleep tho... It's nearly 3am and my laptop battery is about to die. Nightmares here I come  lol 

Night night xo


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

tainted_ said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have been meaning to look into some relaxation or meditation tapes but I just feel like my thoughts and emotions are too intense for me to be able to switch off and relax.. I guess it takes practice


:yes The cd's make it easier though. I find I cant do it 'alone' too well, but the cd's send me into lala land much easier. Theres loads on bittorrent and so on 

Night!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooooooh monkeynuts !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dear Diary,

I think Bobby likes me! Today I caught him looking at me again during the math quiz. I'm soooo excited! He's the cutest boy in the whole school! Also, I'm not friends with Tara anymore. She called me a **** and I called her a ***** and we didn't talk for the entire bus ride!! She's not invited to the slumber party this weekend, and it's going to be sooooo much fun. Sarah's bringing all of her fingernail polish, and High School Musical 1 AND 2!! It's gonna be a riot!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What's with the wind? I think my house is going to be torn apart. That's what it sounds like, anyway.

I'm just gonna sit here in a stupor because I just woke up and can't think straight.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> I think Bobby likes me! Today I caught him looking at me again during the math quiz. I'm soooo excited! He's the cutest boy in the whole school! Also, I'm not friends with Tara anymore. She called me a @#%$ and I called her a @#%$ and we didn't talk for the entire bus ride!! She's not invited to the slumber party this weekend, and it's going to be sooooo much fun. Sarah's bringing all of her fingernail polish, and High School Musical 1 AND 2!! It's gonna be a riot!


ROFL Seriously...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh and hi ho hi ho it's off to work i go !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

MORE COWBELL! From SNL:

[youtube:191kyh74]YvqB0uwLj0k[/youtube:191kyh74]


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

twoooooooooooooo moreeee hourrrrrss


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

uuuuuuuugggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!! Feels like there's a stack of bricks sitting on my chest. Breathing shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

**** Adderall rules!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I must take a nap when I get home... I'm getting sooooooooo tired.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Knew the signs
Wasn't right
I was stupid for a while
Swept away by you
And now I feel like a fool

So confused
My heart's bruised
Was I ever loved by you?_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I was feeling good this morning and now I feel like ****... :sigh 

what the hell is wrong with me?

I have 3 and 1/2 hours of work left. I wish I was home...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I like rain and thunderrrrrr.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm.........

yeah


hi everyone!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is starting to get concerning.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

WebMD is fun! It says I have asthma, bronchitis, coronary artery disease, pneumonia or a heart attack :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

pain is back...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, I slept, the rain is gone, I need to run....but I really want some pineapple sherbet!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

the complex mind of every human being is amazing.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's getting like, real late.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There once was a man from Nantucket.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I HATE driving to Toronto. Curse those cursed freeways and those mediocre signs!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I'm awake. STOP KNOCKING! :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't believe I slept until 11:30 today. No, wait, yeah I can.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hooray for dragging myself out of bed this morning. No more feeling ****ty. Maybe I'm overdue for a breakdown again. Idk. Either way, I need to figure a lot of serious **** out and I need to do it soon. 

How many times do I have to say I can't make decisions.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well that's the best I could've hoped for.

I'm about halfway there. Okay maybe a little less.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel all poopily, tired and unmotivated now. *sigh*

mehhh
bahhh

More caffeine?

okay I guess I'll try that. 
thanks.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

4 more hours...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

in one hour I'm going to hide...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

They're not going to give it the **** up. Honestly, what do you _expect_ me to do? Everything I'm doing now is the best that I CAN BE DOING. Get it through your heads! Did you skim through that booklet or what? This is extremely annoying. It's so hard to talk to them about it without getting angry. Next chance I get I'm telling them _both_ to read it again.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I guess we are going to meet this wednesday. 

*anxiety*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> While on his 2003 tour to promote his novel Diary, Palahniuk read "Guts" to his audiences. It was reported that over 35 people fainted while listening to the readings. On his tour to promote Stranger Than Fiction: True Stories in the summer of 2004, he read the story to audiences again, bringing the total amount of fainters up to 53, and later up to 60, while on tour to promote the softcover edition of Diary. The last fainting occurred on May 28, 2007, in Victoria, British Columbia, Canada, where 5 people fainted, one of which occurred when a man was trying to leave the auditorium, which resulting in him falling and hitting his head on the door.


:lol understandable.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What the hell is happening to my computer? :con

Edit: holy crap


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ok, that might just have been the last ****ing straw


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf is an argonaut.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

pew


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

**** MOSQUITOES


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

You remind me of the babe.
What babe?
The babe with the power. 
What power?
The power of voodoo.
Who do?
You do! 
Do what?
Remind me of the babe!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Uhm. Well that was creepy.

How many more times am I going to have that dream?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ That has happened to me so many times


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Enough procrastination, dammit!!!! Signing off of SAS for the rest of the day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Enough procrastination, dammit!!!! Signing off of SAS for the rest of the day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Enough procrastination, dammit!!!! Signing off of SAS for the rest of the day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Now it's too hot again.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

.oO (what to do today?) Oo.
its father's day, my father is not near me so i don't have plans.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

wtf...?! Is it really fathers day?!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Here it's not until November.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh good in Australia it is in September... I thought I would be getting the silent treatment for a long time.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tainted_ said:


> wtf...?! Is it really fathers day?!


 :yes here in America it is.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I see... I was wondering why all the post secrets were about dads.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i'm hungry now


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Well that was better than a kick in the tit$ anyway.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****, it _was_ mild. I wonder what would happen if I used the extra strength on my back? I don't need another ****ty night, I remember what those were like. Rhyme unintentional.
****ing dermatologist gave me the wrong one.

Besides, what's MILD going to do for anything? Mild ANYTHING has never done a damn thing to help me.

Transfer won't go past 87%. !!!!!!!!!

:bah


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ****, it _was_ mild. I wonder what would happen if I used the extra strength on my back? I don't need another ****ty night, I remember what those were like. Rhyme unintentional.
> ****ing dermatologist gave me the wrong one.
> 
> Besides, what's MILD going to do for anything? Mild ANYTHING has never done a damn thing to help me.
> ...


 :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Woo just won another recorder! Hope it gets here before next Saturday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> :hug


Thanks.
Gah. Idk what to do. :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > :hug
> ...


youll figure it out hun


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My appetite is shot.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its calling my name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*gives in*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ardrum said:


> My appetite is shot.


sounds like someone needs Zyprexa.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

howdy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

hola


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my neighbors are playing bob marley (right now: Iron Lion Zion) really loud and setting off fireworks. :lol :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I mean seriously.. millions of people have figured out how to upload torrents. WTF is my problem.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm too pissed off to sleep tonight


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If they start playing some lame song and/or video I'm leaving. I swear, I will leave. And that's probably going to happen considering it's a 'Goodbye Grad' assembly. What's going on today anyway? They could really tell us earlier. But no, left in the dark as usual. 

On the bright side, I'm pretty positive I don't have to be there all day, and figured some things out.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Monday. :sigh


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

what. a. mess.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dang i ruined my eggs this morning. :sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ I serve mine two ways....either under- or over-cooked 

'we're getting there though'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah mine were overcooked. 


my other random thought:
my emotions are becoming more intense lately about everything.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel like poop. Is Paxil to blame?? Nothing in particular happened to upset me. I hate Paxil though.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Go to bed! You have an exam tomorrow!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

im up for it


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

what the ****?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

This place is way too busy for a Monday morning in June. I hate dealing with customers. argh....

I've been having the worst luck lately. Life is ****.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's going on 3pm, and I still haven't taken a glance at my lunch. What is up with that?!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wanna see my sister


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to give that person this whole week to tell me. i don't want to hear this persons *****ing and wining later on. after this week is over and nothing is said, i'm NEVER going back to it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> dang i ruined my eggs this morning. :sigh


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > dang i ruined my eggs this morning. :sigh
> ...


lol :thanks 
:squeeze


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If something.. any one little thing.. doesn't start working right I'm going to lose it!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well that should be plenty I'd think.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Finally making myself eat at 3:30...................... Whew!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^haha you must eat or you will be too weak to fend off the attack of the man eating kittie!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

She's going to be nuts when I get home. At least I was able to sleep in my own bed thanks to taking all of her stuff out of my bedroom and closing my door


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There is nothing more rewarding than walking in on my mother googling porn to test her computer's parental control settings. And by 'rewarding,' I obviously mean disgusting. 

She asked me to give her the name of a porn site, which caused me to stare coldly and say, "I don't know, I've never looked at porn" and then I topped it off with the "Oh-my-god-what-are-you-talking-about" face scrunch. Anyway, I gave her a single -but amazing word- and added a ". com" to the end, and I've never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! WHY WILL NOTHING WORK RIGHT?!?!!??!?!!?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Start murderous rampage in 3.. 2.. 1.. pew pew pew!!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I really can't be arsed cooking "groans".


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> She's going to be nuts when I get home. At least I was able to sleep in my own bed thanks to taking all of her stuff out of my bedroom and closing my door


THE HONEYMOON IS OVERRRRRRR!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HUGEMUNGOUS THUNDERSTORM COMING!


YIIIIIPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEE!!!


wowza its getting so dark and windy and stuff.

oooooooooohhhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The only way for me to get a drive to the mall tomorrow is to get up at 5:30. I'm off tomorrow.

Yeah, I laughed inside.
The sad thing is, to avoid seeing people I know/taking the bus, I'll probably do it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mehhhh.

I can't wait for next week.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish i had a kill switch


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

woah


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is anyone here?

hmm.......


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*cough*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If you like Pina Coladas and getting caught in the rain.
If you're not into yoga, if you have half-a-brain
If you like making love at midnight, in the dunes of the cape
I'm the lady you've looked for, write to me and escape


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Just got a memory...

I was at a wedding reception sitting at a table when a girl comes over, sits down, and says she had been waiting for me to ask her to dance. I laugh it off like it was a joke, and avoid any further discussion. Damn I'm smooth!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ what??? why not me?????????????????????


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel dizzy. i better r4n some more...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oppps!

i mean "run"/


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

replace that "/" with a ".".


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

it's so easy until people show up


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

busybusybusybusybee.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

high whoe, high whoe, it's off to work you go.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Damnit, I suppose I need to call the doctor's office today.

And what was up with that dream? My mind is ****ed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm waking up more and more tired each day. What the hell is going on?! I'm getting plenty of sleep!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Alright, who stole my boxers?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

****. I think I lost someone. :con


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I'm waking up more and more tired each day. What the hell is going on?! I'm getting plenty of sleep!


i think you said youre taking paxil? that stuff did the same to me. the psych i was seeing suggested to take them at night. i stopped the meds and seeing the psych so i didnt see how my lethargy would be if i took it a night


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waking up more and more tired each day. What the hell is going on?! I'm getting plenty of sleep!
> ...


I've exclusively taken it at night.

So you just cancelled all appointments and stopped the meds? I haven't been on Paxil for all that long (a few weeks), so I don't think quitting will be a challenge at all.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

well i didnt cancel the appointment so i was charged a $20 copay even though she didnt saw me. i took the paxil for less than 2 weeks. i just couldnt deal with the lethargy at work


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh yahahey yes indeed she has a splendid rear


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn white paint ruined my tan


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I likey :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Crap, the bottoms are too showy. Fine for tanning, not for the beach or anywhere other than my back deck, really.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^lol I _just_ got my bathing suit in and have the same problem! The bottoms are too showy. :stu

I ordered the next size up in the bottoms cuz of it. What a pain in the *** though cuz I had to reorder stuff and now I have to send stuff back. Meh. I don't know if that is how they are supposed to look or what but I need a little more coverage or I feel nekkid.^^


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Showy bottoms never stop me from going out in public. The people love it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ :lol :b ^^


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im not sure what 'showy bottoms' look like so if you two would post pics up it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^lol I _just_ got my bathing suit in and have the same problem! The bottoms are too showy. :stu
> 
> I ordered the next size up in the bottoms cuz of it. What a pain in the *** though cuz I had to reorder stuff and now I have to send stuff back. Meh. I don't know if that is how they are supposed to look or what but I need a little more coverage or I feel nekkid.^^


I don't feel comfortable with my *** hanging out :lol
I was wondering if mine were supposed to look that that too. Probably, but that's too bad haha.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol @ ardrum and nubly


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^Exactly about the *** hanging out thing. :yes Almost feels like a big half wedgy or something. :b ^^



nubly said:


> im not sure what 'showy bottoms' look like so if you two would post pics up it would be greatly appreciated


Yeah, hold on a minute and I'll post my practically bare *** for everyone on SAS! :b 
:lol :no


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

now i have a head full of showy bottoms

womany ones

bleehhhhhmmmm

**dribble**

I have the urge to blow raspberries on smooth rounded surfaces


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMMFAO


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

bowling balls

in pairs


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to Italy and Greece at the end of July :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a dream I won exactly $271,000. I felt so free! I was already thinking of how to invest it so that I could support myself on the interest. :lol :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Put me to sleep seroquel, but please don't mess with my appetite this time.
It sucks going to bed only to have to get up and eat half an hour later because it feels like I'm starving.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ keep a tallarken, a kniv and some brod next to your bed


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:lol

Good idea. I should do that.

Takk for rådet.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Polar said:


> Put me to sleep seroquel, but please don't mess with my appetite this time.
> It sucks going to bed only to have to get up and eat half an hour later because it feels like I'm starving.


I keep a bag of candy next to my bed thanks to Seroquel :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think it's time to head home.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I tried seroquel once. My first psychiarist, Dr. Garloff, thought it might be a good idea as an "unorthodox approach" or some ****. That **** kicked my ***. I remember I'd try to take like half a pill to sleep and I'd wake up all wobbly, lightheaded and out of sorts for hours. Yeck glad I'm not on that anymore. I guess it didn't help that I didn't take it consistantly and stuff too but whatever, it just wasn't for me.

Dr. Garloff was the most interesting psychiatrist, like ever. He'd sit there and tell me random stories of him and his wife's vacations and stuff. Different.........

Then he left without notice after treating me with Celexa and Klonopin, right which like the Celexa wasn't doing good but the klonopin was working and all.

I go in there one day and I meet my new psychiatrist. One of THE biggest asshats I have EVER met in my life. He was a ****ing dickhead from the start and said some ignorant ****. Wow. Anyway, he took me off the klonopin SNAP! right there when we met. Well long story short I stopped seeing him. Funny how different they all are. hmmm

well so far my new therapist level headed.
So we'll see. :stu


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why can't I just have a normal conversation


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Seriously computer.. can you just work right for once?! I can't get to my photobucket but my friend can. I have my avatar linked from there and I can't see it here. Then there's my dvd drive that opens and closes whenever it feels like it.. and really fast at that. Nearly took my fingers off the other day. Then there's the fan that occasionally sounds like a vcr rewinding. Oh and can't forget it blocking torrents. Or how about PictureIt that randomly jumps around the screen and won't let me save. I hate you computer. I really, really do.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

a few days ago i had a dream where i was in the garage, and there was a dog (i hate dogs!) and a huge raccoon with me. they were trying to attack me!

WTF! :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## CookieMonster (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahaha this show is crazy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Asshat. Coco, thanks for reminding me of that fantastic word.

Stupid restless legs. And then I go and dream about being stalked.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wonder how many days straight it's going to rain. :fall


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ughughguhguhgughughguhguhghghug blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh rgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

How am I supposed to get up at 9 tomorrow? Ugh.

That song in my dream was pretty awesome. Too bad it doesn't actually exist, and I don't remember exactly how it went so I can't recreate it. I just remember it was awesome.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh no one of the managers brought bagels. one of my three weakness


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Asshat. Coco, thanks for reminding me of that fantastic word.
> 
> Stupid restless legs. And then I go and dream about being stalked.


Your welcome :yes

and

:hug about the second part.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have my final dentist appt today! hooray! 

I wish they could give me like something hard before getting that **** done. lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Geebus I can't stand it when ppl make me *69 them! 

Can't ppl leave a message. :mum 


They know I don't have caller ID. :stu 


:spank


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My boss was supposed to go to a meeting this morning meaning I had to be at work at 7:30 to open. I get here and he's already here because he couldn't find the place. I could of slept another hour and a half ugh!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll go for another one.

I'm almost there. Yay.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

When will my Definitive Twilight Zone Complete Series ship???????


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's kind of nice when someone does something or says something, excuses what they did or said as being weird or strange and I just nod and laugh and say, "Yeah, I do the exact same thing." :yes opcorn


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

went to get my mexi-fro chopped off during my lunch break and the barber actually did a good job. first haircut ive liked in 2-3 years or so :banana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Asshat


 :lol :lol

i haven't heard that word in a long time.

random thoughts:

-a 10 year old kid want me to teach her how to play guitar. i have not idea how to teach someone how to play guitar!

-she is coming in a few minutes! *freaks out* i better get ready.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I told you it was fine. What a waste of blood stealage. My thyroid is top notch. Or something like that. Stupid asshat doctor. Actually I'll miss her a teensy bit as she's leaving next week. 

I am so tired! How am I supposed to look over notes in a constant state of lethargy?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel anger at the thought that my doctor might possibly get upset at me for quitting Paxil. Screw her! She doesn't know jack **** about what I'm going through, and she can't get my information straight in sessions anyway. Rubbish, she is (to end Yoda-like)!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Plenty o crap docs out there. Keep searching.

Mabbe whilst youre on the PAxil you should try writing some metal? The anger and sadness should help with the 'hook'


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish
I could eat chocolate
Without then subsequently
Having farts
That smell like
An open grave


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't want to go to the groooooocery.........


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

We have no more strawberry ice creams 

That was disappoining.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to get out of here.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > @$$#
> ...


That's sensational, ANCIENT! :yes :clap


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I wish
> I could eat chocolate
> Without then subsequently
> Having farts
> ...


 :eyes :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I walked out to the back yard this morning -to dump all the food that Kimba rejects (the little spoilt one!). And there was a flock of Turtle Doves, about 15 or 16, all lined up along the next door neighbour's garage (waiting for me).

It was like a scene from Hitchcock's "The Birds"!! :afr :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I saw some baby birds today at my sister's house! Soo cute. Right on her porch in a plant holder. Aww. They were all snuggled up and burried down. I was going to try to get their picture but I didn't want to scare the wittle buggers or have their mom come poke my eye out. 

They get to watch the mommy AND daddy bird bring back food and feed it to them. 

Awwwwwwwz so cute and beautiful.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:yes whee! Nature rocks

Today a little poocher came and and sniffled me because I had french fries and chicken. He looked grumpy in a cute way. He then lost interest when I offered no chicken.

F*cker


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I once fed a squirrel a french frie at Bush Gardens. Heee got a picture of the wittle bugger munching away on it only inches from me. Sooooo cute.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

post him!

you are using a good British word - bugger!

STUFF THE BUGGERS! BUNCH OF BUGGAHZ THE LOT OF EM!! COME BACK! i'LL GIVE YOU WHAT FOR, BLOODY JERRIES!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I once fed a squirrel a french frie at Bush Gardens. Heee got a picture of the wittle bugger munching away on it only inches from me. Sooooo cute.


...yes, well: I was, apparently once considered 'food' by a bird. :eek :afr

i was sitting in my car near the Botanic Gardens, waiting for the RACV to come and fix my car.

Well, I musn't of had much sleep and it must have showed, because this crow that was swooping down crazily near the cars going by, glided past my wind screen -ever so slowly, and inches away -all the while gazing intently at me. Our eyes met for almost 2 seconds.

And if that wasn't enough to freak me out completely. The next moment, he is perched on the side mirror of the car parked behind me -_still staring at me!_ :eek :afr

And before I've had a chance to adjust, he's swooped over and lands right -RIGHT!- next to me on *my* side mirror. ...And to make matters worse, I had my window down, so he was basically right next to my face.

-I screamed. ...And luckily he finally flew away then.

I don't know why he was stalking me -a*nd I don't want to know why*!!! :sus :door


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ewwww that is FREAKY. Especially if you have ever watched any of the Omen films ... **shudder**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...yep: getting followed by carrion birds...

A fairly eerie experience having a crow look you intently in the eye...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hmmm yeah animals are pretty neat. We have a place near us called "Lake Tobias" with a bunch of animals. Going to visit there next week. Pretty cool.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^^^4000 POST birthday!!!

:yay whee!!! WHOOO!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > IllusionOfHappiness said:
> ...


thanx!

i was talking about two different by the way. i told the little girl (my neighbor) if she ever wanted to learn a song or something that i'll help her out. i just hope she doesn't! i don't think i would make a good teacher. i feel like i might make her think guitar sucks, then she would quite because of me! and she would never play again!

the other girl was someone that met for the first time today (we had a great time!).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ^^^^^4000 POST birthday!!!
> 
> :yay whee!!! WHOOO!!!


 :clap


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

if you ever really want to get lost then follow me


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> thanx!
> 
> i was talking about two different by the way. i told the little girl (my neighbor) if she ever wanted to learn a song or something that i'll help her out. i just hope she doesn't! i don't think i would make a good teacher. i feel like i might make her think guitar sucks, then she would quite because of me! and she would never play again!
> 
> the other girl was someone that met for the first time today (we had a great time!).


...nah! You must have something good if YOU get approached! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^4000 POST birthday!!!
> ...


 :yay :yay :yay

:thanks

:sas

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to bed now.

Night night, SAS.

:squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

good nite Coco, wish I could have a nite without nightmares...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't wanna go to sleep.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hate emeralds. All this work and they're not even glittery.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > thanx!
> ...


maybe? :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[quote user="XXXXXXXXXX"]Ooooooh, that's wrong....yep, stupid *****[/quote]

i know...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugghh... okay

I feel dazed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Since animals were being tlaked about...once, my mom, aunt, and I thought we were being chased by sheep :lol
They were actually just running back into the barn or wherever. 

Coversation with parents earlier:
mom: So what do you want for a graduation present?
me: I didn't realize I was getting one, how about an island?
mom: You don't ask for much. I told your father last night and he said "how about a good talking to?"
me (to dad): Oh? What about?
dad: Life and *mumbles stuff* (this always happens)
me: Did you just say something about hunting? I don't think I want to take that up as a career.

Lighten up, father.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hehe, nice conversation, Illusion.

I asked for a camera when I graduated from college. It's rad!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, Illusions.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I could have a heart attack at any moment....I've never felt more alive!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^I'll have what he's having. :yes ^^


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder if there's anything I could do.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

First day off Paxil is going well!!!!! I think I wasn't on it long enough to get withdrawal symptoms.

I had some VERY rapidly shifting images in my head as I was waking up (unrelated to Paxil methinks), like racing images. It was cool! It reminded me a lot of this video (the song which then got stuck in my head):


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm alil bit..intoxicateddd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

EXAMS ARE OVERRRR

ahahahaha


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY Schooooooooooooooool's OUT...FOR...SUMMA!!!!!!!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yesterday I spilled water on my keyboard and now it doesn't work. I wonder if there's a cause and effect there.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think this stuff is working.

Well somewhat.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mmm time to sleep. sleep is good


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel really bad today. i hate this... :sigh :sigh :sigh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My loony bun is fine, Benny Lava!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


soooooooooo cold.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, now i feel better!

i just needed a good laugh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh man...nearly a 3 hour nap.
Should I go shopping tomorrow? I think soooo!!

I'd tan but it keeps clouding over and the sun only covers half my deck =(
I haven't been able to test out that chair yet.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Too.. much.. quesadilla.. need.. nap..


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmm, are all of the responses in this thread really random?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ No, they're basically just thoughts.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There really are no responses in this thread.

(okay maybe that one was)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> soooooooooo cold.


It's too HOT!

Gimme some of your coolness. NOW!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> ...


LMAO!!! looka you responding my post after saying there aren't responses on this thread after responding to one before mine. :b lol

Its hot there? NO EFFIN" WAY!! How CRAZY is that?

This messed up weather is from all of the hairspray I used in the late 80's and most of the 90's. Seriously. I was OCD about my hair. Every little piece of my crazy bangs and the rest of my hair had to be in perfect place. No wonder ppls made fun of me. *sniffle sniffle*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ :lol Okay, maybe there are _some_ responses in this thread :b

Come on, I bet you look fine no matter how messed up you think your hair is


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL!

I'm kinda over that now, thank you, Jesus! Yeah, Jesus saved me and my hair problem. Just kiddin. But I grew my bangs out a long time ago and don't wear the "poof" bangs anymore. Yays for that. Does save a lot of hairspray. My hair isn't really made for bangs. I do still spend some time on it making sure its okay and stuff but I'm just not as anal retentive about it now. 

But my hair is still a PITA to fix. :yes :stu 
Its just funky and stuff. Hard to explain.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Your hair is AWESOMENESS. Well, from what I've seen anyway. 

I'm kinda OCD about my hair too, at least when it's long like it is right now. But some days I just say '**** it' and let it live its own life. Remarkably, I still survive.

PS. I had to look up 'bangs'

And damn, a lot of responses on this page. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah 

I like to respond to ppl's random thoughts.

It reminds me of a bunch of ppl at work around the water cooler sorta chatting. Except its a bunch of SAS ppl talkin bout their random thought and stuff.

ohs my hair says "thank you, Polar for complimenting my hot mess."


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sprocket is a dream...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

13.06 GB out of 80 GB. :cry 

why does it take forever to put music in mp3 player!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i know for sure that i have another 60 GB of music that i have to add! this is going to take a few days...

i pay anyone that wants to put my music into my zune.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Adam, yes, Sproket is a dream.  Awwz he wuvs you and you wuv him and that is special. Wait, is it a boy or a girl, I forget.


Hey, Ancient, how did the guitar lesson go?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sprocket's a gaal!

I think Casper's interested, btw.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder how much a keyboard costs. I'm guessing like ten bucks. Maybe fifteen.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hey, Ancient, how did the guitar lesson go?


there was never any guitar lessons. i don't know why people keep saying that? i told the girl if she ever wants me to teach her to come over and i'll help her learn the song or something. she hasn't came yet. she only came yesterday to ask me.

the girl i was talking about that came over was a girl (who shall remain nameless) from this site. thats way i said i was nervous. it was my first time meeting her.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Suppose i better get my doo cut tomorrow.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

why
why
why
why
why

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Ancient, how did the guitar lesson go?
> ...


sorry about misunderstanding all that.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

what's the point. seriously.

i don't get it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope I sleep well tonight. I should, but I have a hunch...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i know where and how it ends, so isnt it pointless to go on?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-i keep on getting emails from EQ Magazine. WTF! is this some kind of sick joke?


-well, i found something to do for the rest of the summer all the way up to the beginning of fall.


....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> i know where and how it ends, so isnt it pointless to go on?


Where is that?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Chocolate chip cookies dipped in milk is one of the bestest inventions ever. :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I think about you in the summer time


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

who would want their damn car to change shape? what a stupid idea!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

why do we have to ****?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm on a mission. Find the Lonely Broken Radio 7"


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:um


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, maybe "the curse" isn't such a curse after all:
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5gKz ... PN2pBFKGrg
That would be cool, but... ew.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

your time has run out. try again.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I was doing so great at fighting my depression today and then... the bottom fell out :sigh :rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( when will i sleep? ) O o .


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Adam, yes, Sproket is a dream.  Awwz he wuvs you and you wuv him and that is special. Wait, is it a boy or a girl, I forget.


She's a gally.

In fact... she clogged my toilet!!! Seriously!!!

I know, I know... sounds like blaming the problem on a kitten is suspicious, but her little pee clumps really did a number on my toilet!

I've never dealt with a clogged toilet before... this should be fun...... Using a plunger was a joke and didn't seem to help.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My cat likes Cheez-its.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwz cheez-its are really good. :yes Hi Libby, btw, haven't seen ya in a little while, nice to see you around. :yes 

Adam, what we used to do is put the clumps in a plastic bag and put it in the trash.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Ancient, how did the guitar lesson go?
> ...


....oo---oohhh!!!!!   :b :b   ...so, that's the REAL story.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

my left arm is stiff as ****


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

This still feels like an April Fool's joke. Whoa.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Another person called me "Ryan" today at work!!!!! 

What the hell????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

When I went out to feed the garden plants, I noticed that there's 4 baby zucchinis growing!! :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Back to square one.

I think I need a drink.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow... so that was spontaneous of me..... Hmm...

Maxed out my Roth IRA contribution today instead of patiently dollar-cost averaging. Today's big stock downfall was just too tempting not to buy.... Ugh, how embarrassing of me... market timing?! Really?!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

powernap = :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What's up with what's going down?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_You say you fell while holding diamonds in your hands
"It's your fault for running, holding diamonds," I said
And I offer no sympathy for that
I hear that it was you who died alone
And I offer no sympathy for that
Better off I sparkle on my own_

You're *not helping!*
What's your problem with me? :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This room is in motion

that is weird. it should be stationary. hmmm...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hurry up and go away for the weekend. It's Saturday already. :mum


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

omfg the walls are leaking


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

bu-cawky


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is this a musical table?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

haha take that Sony!! Crack a few factory settings and now my md recorder has oh so many more options!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You know it's late when it's bright outside.

Then again, this is one of the brightest days of the year.

And what was that song?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i guess she wont phone me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's 92 degrees in my room. It never cools off. Doesn't matter how many fans I have going. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mm fans


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

arf


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

no


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

BORED!!!!!!!!! Sat night and I'm home alone with nothing to do and NO ONE is online How sad...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I like the show "The Vicar of Dibbley" ...it's funny.

I watched "The Bill" shortly after -like that too.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sick of being such a goddamn monster.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

me too


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ch-ch-ch-chip and dale's rescue rangers....!!!!!!!

...I do believe I remember that show!!!!!!! :squeeze :teeth :yay :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Could things be more difficult?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think some ppl are really really really awesome.

The awesomeness and squishyness of them makes me want to hug them lots.

awwwz good ppl are good.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sneezes*


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

My lips hurt so much ... must find lip balm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Today is a lot warmer than yesterday was.

Hello, I'm Captain Obvious.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It aches right at the bregma.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> It aches right at the bregma.


front of scalp? :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Stop laughing at me. I have social anxiety.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am not laughing at you, I am laughing at your choice of words... anyway sorry. Hope your bregma gets better :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Stop laughing! Just stop it!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh this is gonna be tough.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

They're all gonna laugh at you!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Adam Sandler, yeah!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Freezies are so ****ing good.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Adam Sandler, yeah!


spanglish?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

uh-oh, spaghettios


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why didn't I bring my mouse?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I hear him shouting my name! :afr

Help?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup, this sucks....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ooh, it's big! :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ANNOYED.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!
> ...


 :con

can you elaborate. I'm cunfuddle. Sorries.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This is harder than i thought it would be.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thoughts! Yes, random thoughts.

There's no food! Except for them icky nuts.

It's late, I should be in bed.

That was well put. Just one line, yet so powerful and convincing.



Fuuuuuck, ok I'm tired.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

128,699th view and the 903rd page?
Man, this thread keeps going and going and going :lol.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> Ooh, it's big! :banana


:troll :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, it's big! :banana
> ...












HI!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

hello!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm very different, I think.

But really, everyone is. And thats whats awesome.

Dang, I'm kinda bored or something. But I don't want to go to bed.

Meh

Bahhhhhhh


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I love it when people act like assholes. No, I mean it. Really.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I know what you mean. 


I thnk i need to go to bed.

nigh night SAS.

huggies


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm bored. Someone talk to me!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

and the worst part is this is during class


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> They're all gonna laugh at you!


...I remember that from some comedian's stand up routine. It featured him talking about growing up and his mother's paranoia! ...I don't know who it was though. :con


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

adam sandler


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, now I reallllly want to adopt a kitteh.

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I am still up.
I can't believe I am so tired, even after two Pepsi Max's. They are supposed to be invigorating! :lol -> :yawn bedtime.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, my friends, easyoffing the stove is serious business.

btw njodis those are a couple of heartwarming lil angels in that pic!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's strange how brandy made from grapes tastes similar to whiskey made from cereal grains.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Baseball in HD in soooo beautiful. *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so unbelievably anxious today. :afr :afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:2wq7g9vw]DCi19bqYSmQ[/youtube:2wq7g9vw]


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

My leg has fallen asleep.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

So many misunderstandings. :no


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

tainted_ said:


> My leg has fallen asleep.


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today is going to be bad. I know this because it's already bad. Shoot me.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I wonder how it went.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I might have myself a decently paying job, if it works out. Please, please, please.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:2zwr4q0b]etmHaeaNsCw[/youtube:2zwr4q0b]

random parts of personating Sean Connery on Jeopardy on SNL.

Funny ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Today is going to be bad. I know this because it's already bad. Shoot me.


I want to hug you now. 
:squeeze


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

That Connery thing is wayyy funny. Only one of them has a decent impoersonation but getting Connery to act like a toilet humoured 5 year old is awesome

"There can be only one"
"Which one?"
"This one" **flips bird**

Any non-"Highlander" fans will totally not get that.

Mehh

HERE WE ARE - BORN TO BE KINGS ... WE'RE THE PRINCES OF THE UNIVEEEERSE

[youtube:1qhlezxo]



[/youtube:1qhlezxo]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh no don't think I have seen that.

Not that anyone cares but here is a video of my oldest brother singing one of his new songs. His son, who is 18, is very very good at the guitar and plays in the video awesome.

[youtube:1ig00jc6]_QXxP7tDmx4[/youtube:1ig00jc6]

You can also see my brother on the drums on here. He is also very good at guitar. God bless him.

Um his first cd was real cool though.

He has COPD and stuff now so he can't sing as well. Which may explain the weird chest noise he makes at the end.

My brother is the one they show in the beginning.

You can see my nephew at the part where the singing stops and you see a younger boy playing the guitar.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy crapola

Talent!

Hello Lori bro!!  You rock


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks and I also have another nephew is getting REALLY good at guitar too. Is also in a band. He's about 16 or 17 now I think. Anyway, thats my sister's son. Actually, a guy in the band is his father. He and my sister were together for a while. 

I got to listen to a song they (my sister's son's band) recently recorded. Lots of talent there too. :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish he would leave already.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fiera said:


> So many misunderstandings. :no


yep :no

...where? :con


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Fiera said:
> 
> 
> > So many misunderstandings. :no
> ...


37

what?

I never mentioned furbies?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post #13,576 to this thread.....keep it going!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That was easier than the hell I had expected.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Fiera said:
> ...


oh, my bad.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*random thought about random things*
:stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> *random thought about random things*
> :stu


nope?

i knew that was going to happen!

sure.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I have to get up at 6 am tomorrow and all week. ****.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, scratchcards are just cruel. One away. Twice. 

Don't you feel better now, mom?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> oh, my bad.


Hahah if only you had told her about the lemons ... that would have been a scream


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eh forget it


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I suppose I could, but I think it's better that I stay here.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I spy with my little eye, something that is green, yellow, and red and heading towards my house on weather radar.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Why is my Frankenberry cereal shaped like pig noses?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why am I awake?


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

_Am_ I awake?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh.

I hope this day picks up.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh im all bloated and gassy. i knew i shouldnt have had that bowl of ice cream last night. i hate being lactose intolerant


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> ugh im all bloated and gassy. i knew i shouldnt have had that bowl of ice cream last night. i hate being lactose intolerant


take supplementary enzymes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I spy with my little eye, something that is green, yellow, and red and heading towards my house on weather radar.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ its that big and its glowing green. me thinks this guy doesnt believe in using protection


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

not sure how to take that comment. :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I get bored very easily. It would be nice to go somewhere or do something today...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im bored, wish i had friends...and a job


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have to decide the beneficiaries (and percentages) for my retirement accounts. I don't know if I should just divvy it up among family evenly, just target my niece and nephews, or what.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

15GB out of 80GB

:mum


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I have to decide the beneficiaries (and percentages) for my retirement accounts. I don't know if I should just divvy it up among family evenly, just target my niece and nephews, or what.


target who you like best, whos treated you the best, and give nothing to those who hurt you.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I have to decide the beneficiaries (and percentages) for my retirement accounts. I don't know if I should just divvy it up among family evenly, just target my niece and nephews, or what.
> ...


Good advice. I think I'll just divvy it up among my three siblings for now.

It's not a big amount, so it's not like they'll have an incentive to murder me or anything. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm slowly becoming a caffeine addict. :afr


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

YES! That WAS the sound of my spine cracking!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I spent way too much reading about oil futures today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

awwewegegegwegegwegwegggggggg!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

My room is cooler than everyone elses room because it has an electronic piano, a double bass drum practice station, some latin percussion

AND

A bed

Hah suck on that futon users :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can still feel the rocking from the waveees.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_That's_ what was taking up all the space.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Girls really shouldn't watch those channels.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

just maybe just maybe this is the one


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Some days I wonder if I've lived to ****ing long. Other days I'm sure of it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> My room is cooler than everyone elses room because it has an electronic piano, a double bass drum practice station, some latin percussion
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


*cough* electric guitar *cough*

AH! man, i think i'm catching a cold! its so cold in my room...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Could somebody please give me, like, a lot of free money? Umm, I'll be your friend. Thanks!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> Could somebody please give me, like, a lot of free money? Umm, I'll be your friend. Thanks!


ask Karl, hes the SAS millionaire


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> Girls really shouldn't watch those channels.


like Lifetime?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Could somebody please give me, like, a lot of free money? Umm, I'll be your friend. Thanks!


I want Oprah's money. Just a little. Can't she spare? Baaaaaaaaa. :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Big *** thunderstorm coming in now! Awesomeness :yes. It getting VERY windy and the lightning is striking. Think I'll have a sit on the deck and enjoy it a bit.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Could somebody please give me, like, a lot of free money? Umm, I'll be your friend. Thanks!
> ...


1. I did a net worth poll the other year and a number of others reported a net worth of $1M+. I have no idea who these members are though or if they were even telling the truth.

2. I don't give away free money. At least not till death.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today:

added another 1,635 songs for the total of 23.97GB out of 80GB. i plan to put another 500 to 1000 songs after my workout.


i wont be able to rest until i fill it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

dammit


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I has so much to do. Never ending projects!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh yes I got it! It's pride weekend so I have to do rainbow sticks.. one horizontal and one vertical.. with pride painted in it's own rainbow. omb these are going to be so obnoxious I can hardly stand it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just knocked over my tube amp and i heard some glass break!!! :cry 

i checked them out and them seem alright. i have to wait until tomorrow to test it out and see if everything is ok.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT is a cool dude.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

go to sleep torlin.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

This hair is unmanageable.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

How bees make honey


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Man it's smokey outside. Fires going on all over the place.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want to make that call. :hide 
Why can't they just post it on the damn website already?! This graduation crap is stressing me out, I need to find a way to calm myself down. I should be happy and at ease to walk up on stage.

A girl can dream.

I don't dare wear heels..
And so much bull**** connected to the only decent pair I own. No, pass.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Long day. But it was good.

Time to relaaaxx


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wish I could do insider trading without penalty. I'd do so well. :sigh

Come on, government, make an exception for me! It's ME, the guy the earth revolves around!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

stupid woman on my phone


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Guess i remembered it wrong. oops.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm gonna go for a walk, or perhaps a bike ride. =O


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Imma do the things that i wanna do, I ain't got a thing to prove to you.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I had a beer with my toast this morning. Who says happy hour can't be 9 AM?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm hoping for a thunderstorm, but you can clearly see the lightning has hit the tall tree right outside this cabin - twice! :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, oobee doo
I wanna be like yoooou
I wanna walk like you
Talk like you, tooooo
You'll see it's truuuue
An ape like meeee
Can learn to be huuuuman, tooooo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

if i sell my car i'm going to buy this one!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1970-70- ... enameZWDVW

this is my dream car! it needs a little love and care but i think i can get it runnung again.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My metabolizing chemical sac is happy.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

If that was the mother, then I may have just found the father...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Bed or movie?

Hmm... movie.

No, bed.

Okay maybe half a movie then bed.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Bored.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

torlin said:


> ANCIENT is a cool dude.


thanx, your bad ***!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome day!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

What is wrong with my appetite lately? Practically have to force feed myself and even then I can't get much down before feeling like I'm going to throw up. Not even Seroquel is helping.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> What is wrong with my appetite lately? Practically have to force feed myself and even then I can't get much down before feeling like I'm going to throw up. Not even Seroquel is helping.


Try Zyprexa and that will fix the problem instantly. go from not being able to finish a big mac to eatting 3 double big macs in a row and running out of money before you got full.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

What the hell?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

pain!!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

ah.

nm.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just tripped over an imaginary cord, resulting in a collision with a guitar amp that almost caused a shredded labia and an emergency room visit. Confusing floor reflections have always been out to get me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ruh roh... umm... that was just a minor setback.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :sigh :sigh :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

theres no point in living anymore. :sigh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Whoa it's early.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, let's just get this over with.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going swimming today with my nonexistant boobies. yays. can't wait for that boob jobby job.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Can't find it. Ohhh well.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> theres no point in living anymore. :sigh


 :hug im here if ya need to talk


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm going swimming today with my nonexistant boobies. yays. can't wait for that boob jobby job.


You can have some of mine.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^oooooooooooooh YAY! thanks!!  ^^


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

In fact, take all of them. They annoy me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Noca said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > theres no point in living anymore. :sigh
> ...


I fixed the problem already. thanx anyway


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, so that was why.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


your welcome :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

When oh when will the police finally get here?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't wanna be me no more it hurts too ****ing much.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

you have to put in time and effort...

*sigh*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( is it july yet ) O o .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****, I completely forgot about those. Oh well. I'll deal with it when the time comes.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

wibble McSpunty funt

once again i am in 'stupid mode'


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Noooo.... my headset is out of batteries.

Damnit, charging takes forever.

Which reminds me, I should probably charge my camera too.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Gah another hour to kill until I can leave and I already finished my book


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I can do this. Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I don't wanna be me no more it hurts too ****ing much.


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think lightning bugs are pretty awesome. :yes I love watching them flicker their wittle lights around at night. Yeah. I'm gonna go back out for a bit, methinks. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> In fact, take all of them. They annoy me.


Wow, you are quite generous! Thank you. :yes A two for one deal, can't beat that. :b

:squeeze


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I think it's time to finally let go. In fact, I think I already did, quite awhile ago.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Zombie? :no
He turns into a bat at the end of it, duh.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I sure do love testicles! :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Can you fix my h-e-a-r-t cause it's d-a-m-a-g-e-d.

How you gonna fix it?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Athens to Florence to Rome to Santorini. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

hey you! yeah, you! **** you.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

How about leaving a message? Yeah, there's an idea.

Where are my keys?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

omgnoudidnt said:


> hey you! yeah, you! **** you.


What the hell did I do? :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I wish I made more money.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

drama level at work= HIGH

note to self: stay away from angry females today


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*Panic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
fhfgjyikyjd* :afr


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not getting much else out of SAS anymore. I might drastically reduce my presence and focus on other forums.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^ OOoo get you Mr Grass is Greener :mum

J/K 

if you must move on, you must ...

:cry

but where? Gingerlove.com ? amanandhiskittie.org? uninhibit-me.co.uk ? ketchupfacial.nz ?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

it is a tall order for a shampoo to claim to fill


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its payday tomorrow :banana


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Why is nubly trying to punch himself in the head?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Why is nubly trying to punch himself in the head?


because i should have had a V8


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> hey you! yeah, you! **** you.


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> drama level at work= HIGH
> 
> note to self: stay away from angry females today


 :lol 
:eek sorry about the angry females at work. :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> it is a tall order for a shampoo to claim to fill


LMAO!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I woke up at freaking 12 today. Must have needed it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay...

I need to use the reverse if there's too much momentum.

I'm no expert at docking boats.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate my so called friends they suck *** and sit smokin weed all day then all night then when you ask them to go somewhere or do something fun they just iggy you jeez i thought i was the one with SA .
Note to self: Find new friends.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. . . almost friday


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I actually was called "ma'am" today, instead of the usual "sir". Woo-hoo!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

nubly said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > Why is nubly trying to punch himself in the head?
> ...


lol

Thats a drink, right?

You're not just like, swapping out your engine block for the hell of it?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nothing like a crippling stomach cramp to make your day interesting.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't take the smoke in the air anymore. The last estimate I heard was 1,000 fires going on in Ca right now. Looks like a foggy winter day out there.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

anxiety while texting? WTF :con :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

"they have that west nile and whatnot" < only i can text someone something like that. :rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This might be it. I really hope so. I really, really do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleeping in tomorrow is going to be very enjoyable.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

somehow the array of smells I produce is never lacking in variety


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So I went to Friendly's today and the nice ppl greeted us. Right before the girl took us to our seat, the guy behind her (manager maybe?) goes, "Have a good meal." 

My response........ "You too!..... I mean, thank you.

I always end up doing stuff like that. sheeet.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ LOL! :b Hey, happens to the best of us.  ^^


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, at least our waitress was REALLY REALLY nice. I wanted to give her a kiss on the cheek cuz she was so nice. She kept on complimenting the kiddos over and over saying how beautiful they were. She was really gushing over them. So polite. When she brought out my ice cream it was melty cuz I got vanilla soft serve with hot fudge on it and I guess it had been sitting a while or something. She's like "Oh no, let me get you a new one. This one is melting." I'm like "no, its okay, really." I was serious too. But she insisted and they brought me out a fresh one. Then that manager dude comes back over smiling asking if everything is okay. I kept saying thank you over and over. lol

That nice waitress lady got a 10 buck tip from us. She was special.  Some ppl are so nice and huggy.

lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

loading on fruit, a caesar salad wrap, V8, milk, omega-3, and vitamins really kicks my energy up a notch... I want to eat like this more often....!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

loading up on a burrito and hot cheetos really makes you feel like ****... i really have to stop eating like this...!

now i have to go run for 2 hours...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch for dinner.. mmm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

mmmmmm...Cinnamon Toast Crunch...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

haven't had one of these in a while


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait so the great power you get from returning the crystal skull is to be killed by having your eyes burnt out, and then a space ship just takes off?!? WORST ENDING EVER.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope days like today don't happen often.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

la la la


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a feeling that my random thought of the day for tomorrow will be fan****ingtastic.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I give up. I'm not contacting you anymore. Don't say I didn't ****ing try. Goodbye.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to pay for this tomorrow! i'm going to be extra hard on myself...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is turning out so gay I can hardly stand it! Now if I could find a way to add in glitter.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this is going to be a pain in the ***!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:fall 

i think i'm the first person to do that...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I listen to music every waking moment


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

did he really go to sleep?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think he did...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lol.

good!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

All the little girls I used to teach Sunday School to are teenagers now. It's rather frightening. Where did my life go?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> All the little girls I used to teach Sunday School to are teenagers now. It's rather frightening. Where did my life go?


...I know. But at least your still in your prime! :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I just watched "My Best Friend's Wedding". ...It's a really nice movie :yes : lots of great little touches make it. 

And I love the ending: not your typical Hollywood ending: the Leading lady doesn't get the guy. ...but she does get Rupert Everrett (George) coming up to her and saying: "...Maybe there won't be marriage. Maybe there won't be sex. -But by golly there WILL be dancing!!!" :lol :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Working from 8am-10pm (and sometimes until 2-3am) every day, 7 days a week, for 3.5 years...... Yeahhhhhh...sounds REALLY fun.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > All the little girls I used to teach Sunday School to are teenagers now. It's rather frightening. Where did my life go?
> ...


If this is my prime, then just kill me now.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


I don't know about you, but I personally don't think the 20s are a good decade. Life is so chaotic, the bliss of childhood is gone, the future is extremely uncertain with so many years ahead, and reality is setting in on dreams.

I'm looking forward to being older. Much older.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know, sitting here in my parents' basement waiting to die is quite grand.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Flybert came out for a visit.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*siiiiiiiiiiiigh*


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Even though i feel less than awesome now, I know something special is about to happen

For everyone involved

He'll make sure

I can feel it


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

what a sucky day!

oh man. 


*sigh*


oh well.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( sas/saf were down for awhile ) O o .


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I really believe the medication part of this forum is for sedating shadow elements.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

On other issues ....

Couldnt have predicted that particular moron revealing his utter lack of experience outside ****en Deliverance country to say something utterly neanderthal

is that the sound of banjos?

Perhaps he will be joined by that colourful parade - the march of the bigots?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

This thread is fantastic for venting


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

holy **** is that like proper NPD?

I dunno Im in a bad mood i cant tell


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So we got stuck in traffic today. Why doesn't everyone honk their horns when traffic is moving slooow over here? You know, like in the movies.

I guess out of respect for the 15 year old who died in that car crash that caused it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I want to kick my shadow's ***.

BAM

BAM


BAM


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder what the word count of that is in Microsoft Word. Probably the longest entry I've ever written, and I'm still up for another.

Too many things go on inside my head. Why? There's nothing to my life at the moment. Where does it come from?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

A shadow means there's a light.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

This weekend? Hmm. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dammit!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm a little inebriated right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to take a nap,


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yawwwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, I just can't! :b

God damnit!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have so much to get done before tomorrow. Pride weekend woo!! :boogie


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

My hair gets frizzy when it's humid.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^me too. :mum Bahh I hate having to use so much hair spray to control the craziness too.^^


my other random thought........um.......

yeah, today was a Murphy's law day for me, for sure. 


you'll have this.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Oops, wrong thread.


LMAO!!

I've done that too many times to count. LOL I've already posted like 2 random thoughts on "Post a pic of yourself right now."


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Another put-off. I don't know why I bother.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Work finished beer started aaaaaaaaah !


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

beer for me too! yay beer!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You are

what you think.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

If I go out now they probably won't let me back in...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if Pooky is having fun in kitty heaven playing with his friends. Hmm that'd be neat if his spirit came to visit me soon.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The world is round yes it is yes it is !


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*[background=yellow:3v61tb1q][over] 3000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/background:3v61tb1q]*

:nw :clap :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :banana :banana :banana :banana :clap

:drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

At least it's after his bedtime. 
No more colouring, thanks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> *[background=yellow:1sn4exvv][over] 3000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/background:1sn4exvv]*
> 
> :nw :clap :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :banana :banana :banana :banana :clap
> 
> :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk :drunk


woooooooooopideeeeeeeeeedooooooooo!!!!

:yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

good night world.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

nite, coco.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > *[background=yellow:1ei3989o][over] 3000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/background:1ei3989o]*
> ...


thanx coco!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

One done :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^

ph...pr...pr...pri...pride?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

bird of prey, am i going to die?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pride indeed! It shows up great in person. Here's the randomness..


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ Haha nice comic! Toothpaste tastes good.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

mserychic said:


> One done :boogie


THAT IS AAAWWWEEEEESOMMEEE!!! The paint job is SO precise! I love it!! It looks professional ... I want my own Yeah yeah yeah ones and some small ones for finger monkey :yes

is that a red plastic tip on the stick? if its paint that you put on, you might wanna think about taking the paint just off the tip or its gonna stain the drum head youre hitting ... drum heads are expensive! 

Dont let those rim shots wreck your paint job! (drumming term)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwwwwz


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

More amusingly ironic SAS ads, supplied by the discerning google ads bot ...

[attachment=0:2gqibkfh]sasad.JPG[/attachment:2gqibkfh]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^lol

Ugh, no food and too much coffee. That's what got me into this mess! But I guess I'm not known to break habits that easily.

Just, no coffee after 6pm.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Bored and sick... life is meh


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL I just figured it out. Google ads pick keywords off the page and then give you an ad thats relevant. Normally it picks out the words social anxiety, but if you type something rude then the ads may well be interestingly altered. Thats only for UK though, dunno about US

Hmm lets see

call girls escorts male female dating


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Awwww Its more fun when my theories work.

I wonder if I need a bran muffin?

rentboy hooker escort condom condom rubber


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's too weird..guess I have an accurate imagination.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah they do do that. do do. lol. 

its the same on the mommy board I go to. As soon as we bring up a certain topic or whatever, then an ad appears at the top of the page about said topic.

Its the computer God's I guess.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

go? stay? leave then sneak back in through the back door?

yessssss


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

hee I am sooo gonna have fun with this


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why do people yawn every time they pass by me? do I bore people that much? if you are going to do it at least cover your mouths!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If snuffing out my life was as simple as turning off a light switch, I'd be long gone.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

happy happy happy happy happy happy
be happy be happy be happy be happy
please be happy.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The surface is my destination.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> The surface is my destination.


no come back THX 1138, it is not safe

Did you know that if you put one crab in a smallish basket with sides for support it can grip onto, it will quite easily escape.

But if you put that crab in the same basket with many other crabs, even though the basket is fuller, he usually will not escape.

Why?

The other crabs will pull him back in to preserve the larger body of crabs so they feel safer - preventing those so inclined from freedom.

I am in a very confucian mood today


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I had friends.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> I wish I had friends.


you can have my friends. they'll invite you to places and they will be there when you need to talk to someone. you can take them, in one condition though, you have to take my ****ty life too. you have to take my SA, BAD depression, and other problems that I don't like to talk about...

deal?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sergeant Badass loves to sleep atop my bosom. I'll be sad when I have to take it to the pet store, but it can't stay with us. I would have to come up with another name if it did, though. I just got sick of referring to it as, "Cat, come here, cat. What a dumb- yeah, go under the car, that'll help you find the bowl of milk dangling from my hand. Ughh, Christ."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I get it now. Disappointing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thank you for making me feel more like ****. next time why don't you just run me over with a bus. it should be less painfull.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hate life


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like a big piece of ****.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm so confused.

Okay lots of negativity here. Let me balance it off a little.

happy happy joy joy happy happy joy joy

:con


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So this street is lively tonight.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I mean, _I'd_ definitely love to see pictures of something... like that. Suuuure. :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

wow.... haha.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Dr. Phil's toilet?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

There's no way to post MP3 files here from your computer, is there?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

try www.boomp3.com


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> try http://www.boomp3.com


Thanks!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel old.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i feel old.


I sometimes "feel" old too, even though I'm 25.... I feel like I'm in my final decade at times... :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not looking forward to this long drive.

MP3 player is charged.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

they're grabbing at straws, and they've got none left


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had friends.
> ...


Considering I already have SA, quite severe depression and many other problems I also don't care to talk about but make life not worth living, I'd gladly take friends with it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Sunday's are crap!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I love all of you.


----------



## pjman (Jun 29, 2008)

ardrum said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i feel old.
> ...


Same here. Im 26 and feel old. But I know its foolish thinking.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This is so monotonous. All day yesterday, until 2 a.m., I did nothing but sit on the couch with my laptop and watch pirated episodes of some ****ty sitcom. This isn't living. It's me congealing, if anything. I don't even think I'm mobile anymore. My genetic make-up has probably formed covalent bonds with the sofa fibers, so I am now a human couch hybrid. I'm getting more appealing by the second, aren't I? The weirdest part is that I had a fairly long conversation with myself about breasts in the bathroom. I mean, I would say something out loud and then reply to myself. No, actually, the weirdest part was probably when I turned on the bathroom light, said, "Ladies and gentlemen, Sting", stepped into the bathroom and made faux audience noise, and then said "Thayynnkkk Yewwwww" in my lovely English accent. I was also drinking alone, if you couldn't tell. Life is grand.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol

Tomorrow has to be special somehow. Not gonna happen. 
I'm stuck with her Tuesday AND Wednesday? That's just not fair.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Life is funner on Ritalin.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Now I'm like, real tired.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We are out of coffee.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

New episode of Ed, Edd and Eddy tonight at 7:30pm Est.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

FINALLLLLY


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I found a mousey nest in my yard while I was cutting the grass. I saw the momma go running, and I didn't disturb 'em, so I hope they're okay... =o


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I love all of you.


Awwwwwwwz. Honey, I love you too. :yes

:squeeze

and I don't like getting up in the morning either. :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i had a crush on her when i was a kid. :mushy

[youtube:c9bfymz2]VHM6dTn5om0[/youtube:c9bfymz2]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

.........


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i had a crush on her when i was a kid. :mushy
> 
> [youtube:zraai3l3]VHM6dTn5om0[/youtube:zraai3l3]


 :um ... :spit :rofl :rofl


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i had a crush on her when i was a kid. :mushy
> ...


what? :stu

i think she has a sexy nose.

:mushy :mushy :cuddle :mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can see fireworks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bahhh...it's that time of the week again.....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm sunburned, limping, hung over and somewhat drunk. Most awesome pride weekend ever!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

getting drunk is fun


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


I think she's pretty too. =)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Considering I already have SA, quite severe depression and many other problems I also don't care to talk about but make life not worth living, I'd gladly take friends with it.


the offer expired already, sorry. :b

but, if you ever want to talk you could always PM me. i'll give you that. :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am so ****ing sunburned. You could roast a marshmallow on the heat that's coming off the top of my head.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

^ :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

She ended up with a degree in something really scientific. I don't remember what. She also worked in Hebrew studies.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

- 11:25pm and i'm having a big bowl of ice cream. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

- i only have one shot. ****! i should have bought two so i can use one for practice!!!!!!!!


-"arguing about what makes a massacre a massacre (it was awful i tell you!). "


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I dont get it


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If I had a job I at least moderately liked, I probably wouldn't feel this way every Monday morning.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I should be doing stuff.

But I don't feel like it at all.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

4:30am...who needs sleep?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to be an astronaut when I grow up.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


 :lol Yeah, I remember that show. Was her name something like "Petals" (I can't remember).

Still: can't possibly be as bad as my 10 year old obsession with Punky Brewster. I even dressed up as her (using a black felt pen to put freckles on my cheeks) for some look-a-like competition.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Blossom!

I couldn't stand her. Sorry, Ancient.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Blossom!
> 
> I couldn't stand her. Sorry, Ancient.


You thought so too?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah she really got on my nerves. :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What about Clarissa Explains it All? I thought she was annoying too.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah she really got on my nerves. :stu


 :rofl :rofl :b ....I third that!! ...sorry Carlos  :stu (ANCIENT).

Though, speaking of 'Punky Brewster' ...looking back, well, she really was just a little ****!! :rofl (a little like I used to be, I think ops :rofl )

...It's funny that I was so obsessed with her: I wanted to BE Punky Brewster!!!! ...do you know at all where I'm coming from, Coco  :stu !!??

But my bro and sis, HATED Punky!!!!! -They HATED her! :no :rain 
And we'd have these massive -MASSIVE!- fights, since they wanted to watch "Charles In Charge" (with the hunky Scott Baio) and I was desparate (!!) to watch Punky!! :sigh :sigh

... :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My sisters used to watch that show Chips and kiss the TV screen. :roll

http://imagecache2.allposters.com/image ... osters.jpg


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if that had a chance of working out it the first place. Probably not. I don't really care though haha.

More important things to focus on.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I actually don't remember watching punky brewster too much. I remember watching it a little though. :yes As I'm getting older my memory is failing me. I do remember her funky shoes and stuff. 

As far as Charles in Charge goes, I wanted to be the older sister. :yes 

I didn't think Scott Bayo or however you spell it was hot though. :no 

I was more into JT from Step by Step. :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> My sisters used to watch that show Chips and kiss the TV screen. :roll
> 
> http://imagecache2.allposters.com/image ... osters.jpg


... :spit ...They'd _kiss_ the t.v. screen??!!!!... :rofl :rofl 
...Oh, gees: there's plenty of psychological trauma in that for anybody ...you poor *******! :sigh -women will do that to you, you know! :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I actually don't remember watching punky brewster too much. I remember watching it a little though. :yes As I'm getting older my memory is failing me. I do remember her funky shoes and stuff.
> 
> As far as Charles in Charge goes, I wanted to be the older sister. :yes
> 
> ...


...really??!! :con ...cos I thought that Scott Baio was _REALLY_ hot!
In "Happy Days", even though he was just a teenager, he was smoking!!
And then, in "Charles In Charge" (despite my devotion to Punky Brewster :yes ) I do admit finding him pretty darn attractive.

...just goes to show :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wonder if I can turn a drumstick into a lighter hmm..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FTW

I feel so ****ing pissed off right now


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I want pizza.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm doing surprisingly well today despite a whole herd of people crawling around the office rewiring everything for the satellite.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I really need more tables.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I forgot to take my meds today. :um I shall do that soon.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to be taking little Sprocket to the vet here soon (after I schedule an appointment) for her first shots (she was sick before and couldn't get shots until a regimen of antibiotics I gave her). 

Hmm...I wonder if I'll be as nervous as she will be...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Wonder if I can turn a drumstick into a lighter hmm..


 :lol ^^^

But yeah RT they are ****ing dumbasses why tf do i even care what they ****ing think.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm about to throw my cellphone into the ****ing river.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How much longer are we going to be couchless?
**** the weather here.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the sun has got SA it aint been out for days.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have come up with my exposure therapy #3.. which is amazing because I didn't think anything could be worse than the video. Von Iva sell pink hot pants with "I partied with Von Iva" stamped on the *** and I'm going to wear them to the LA show. Wonder how I can go about getting a vodka IV for the night hmm..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today I saw two people walking down the sidewalk having a heated discussion in sign language.

Well, I thought it was kinda interesting. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to work on my shoulders and chest more. 

my hair is not growing fast enough!

YOU PEOPLE MAKE ME SICK!!!!! JUST THE SIGHT OF ALL OF YOU MAKES ME WANT TO VOMIT...BUT THATS WHY I LOVE YOU ALL!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why the hell did i tell him to come over! now i have to socialize!

*sigh*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love cheesy metal bands. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I almost lost my ****. That was the most horrible experience I have ever encountered. Fortunately for me, it was only a false alarm, but my world crumbled in mere seconds, culminating in a near-vomiting simultaneous pass-out reaction. This is how my body reacts to severe stress. Chronic stress makes me break out in a rash, but acute stress equals barf city.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can I pull off running five miles three nights in a row?

I think I will take tomorrow off (running-wise).


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:1scy7hyb]xwBK31tC5QM[/youtube:1scy7hyb]


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ugh turning 22


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I turn 23 in exactly a week and it promises to be a convergence of euphoria, exhilaration, and total ecstasy. And I'm definitely not being sarcastic. 
In all seriousness, I would jump head first into a full septic tank if it meant being able to avoid the realization that I'm getting older.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> Today I saw two people walking down the sidewalk and having a heated discussion in sign language.
> 
> Well, I thought it was kinda interesting. :lol


Italians do that very well! :lol We've got a great many gestures for conveying all sorts of feelings and especially, perhaps, when it comes to swearing or insulting others! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ally said:


> I forgot to take my meds today. :um I shall do that soon.


...I like your signature lines, Ally.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I am so @#%$ sunburned. You could roast a marshmallow on the heat that's coming off the top of my head.


I have a home remedy for heat stroke, my dear! :yes 
...And, what's more: It actually works!!!! :yes :yes

What you do is half fill a glass with cool water. Take a tea towel and fold it enough times, without folding it too much ...and then placing it over the top of the glass, bend your head forward and put the glass on your head. ...Move it around to whatever place hurts the most.

You should see bubbles coming up in whatever place you have the most heat stroke (though sometimes it is just air bubbles).

Wait 10 minute and you will find your head ache has gone! :eek :yes

...though: if it's a hangover, I can't help you there!! :lol -except maybe to suggest drinking lots of water :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Ruby, I think she means she got burned from being out in the sun too much. =) If you knew that, my bad, but it sounds like you think she has a headache.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't believe half of the year has already passed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Another day.........................


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

5:30am :bah


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to go hooooooooooooooooooome.....


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kyaa! said:


> Jumbo Jack, large fries, 5 tacos, and large coke. How the hell am I still alive after eating all of that?
> 
> I'll be there in 30 minutes!


wow. either you dont eat like that often or you have good genes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I can't believe half of the year has already passed.


I know. Time is going so fast. :stu


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe half of the year has already passed.
> ...


I was just thinking that today as well.  I don't want to get any older


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i need to call a former manager and ask him if theres any more openings there


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Some of the posts on this forum are just psychotic.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

mmgrrrerrrdrrrahhh!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why would I be quicker to save a kitten's life before a human's life????


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Because Kittens are so cute and innocent and irresistible


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Autumn cannot come soon enough.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ rob zomie rocks 

making phone calls is very hard for me. i rather talk to someone face to face than over the phone. but i called my old manager and asked him if there are any openings there. he said come in for an interview sometimes this week  im going to head down there today soon as i get off work. woot!!



Kyaa! said:


> It must be the genes. I eat like this maybe once or twice a week, and I weigh 112 LBs. Everyone in my family is pretty small.


i wish i were like that


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mm hotdog


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Seems like my appetite is back full force. Just finished off a 10" philly cheesesteak and I'm still scrounging for more to eat. Hey appetite hows about a little consistency?!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

All this talk of food is makin me hungry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I'm hungry right now and feeling lazy too.

Other random thought:

**** her. and **** him. and **** a lot of people. :mum 

But some ppl are nice and genuinly caring which is good.  

But **** the ****ers.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Other random thought:
> 
> @#%$ her. and @#%$ him. and @#%$ a lot of people. :mum
> 
> But some ppl are nice which is good.


Lol just tell it like it is .^^^


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol

you missed the edited part. I added "**** the ****ers." Its a good motto to have. I just wish there weren't so many ****ing ****ers, yanno?



*sigh*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i managed to clean all 3 of my LCD monitors


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Geez the bank right up the street from my work was just robbed for the 3rd time this year. Maybe they should try some new safety measures.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My appetite is like clockwork. My average weight hasn't wavered since when I ran my marathon a couple years ago. Eerie.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i really gotta eat but i just can't be assed cooking.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-I want/need one of those 
-I'm hungry
-Uhm, what happened to the first half of the year?
-What a ****ing ASSHAT
-I better see some colour on my skin tomorrow


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My rate of posting has been unusually high these last few days. I must stop and find something more constructive to do with my time.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah 

only got hour of sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


starting today i'm going to start going to sleep early!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why have these things been bugging me more the last few days?

Probably just a phase.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

my... skull...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

youtube is ****ing slow today!


there!...i posted something...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwww that is cute and pretty at the same time.


good night SAS. tis going to be an early night for me.


i'm soooooooooo tired.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

105 ****ing dollars for Seroquel :mum :mum :mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today's workout:

arms and run for an hour!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> 105 ****ing dollars for Seroquel :mum :mum :mum


refuse to pay, ask your doctor for samples of your anti-psychotics indefinitely until they become generic.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I probably heard more fireworks tonight than I actually saw.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Noca said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > 105 ****ing dollars for Seroquel :mum :mum :mum
> ...


Kaiser doesn't give samples :mum


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


well thats stupid of them


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I lost 5 pounds :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

leppardess said:


> I lost 5 pounds :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


 :clap

i lost 13 pounds! :boogie

(i just checked)


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I've probably gained the weight ya'll lost. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what type of fireworks should i get ?
( anyone have any ideas or thoughts PM me )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Why would I be quicker to save a kitten's life before a human's life????


...because animals have integrity. They just do what they have to do: simple as that!!! -Humans, on the other hand, have the chance to change ...eventually...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

tainted_ said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Polar said:
> ...


Speaking as a 30 year old: enjoy your 20s: live them up as much as possible! ....so that when your youth does come to pass, it might be less of a shock. It'll still be a shock -one way ... or another :yes :stu .

So: just live it up!  ...I still can't believe that I'm 30 ....-so soon! :con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ahh... food, finally!

Let's hope I have some luck with this.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I need to schedule to get my hair cut and stuff again. Hmm think I'll see if they have anything this weekend. Prolly not though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Typical.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Do I have friends yet?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How can we not change our ways, you'll be livin fo livin fo livin fo another day


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

ooooh, I needed that!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The IRS is going to hunt me down and kill me.................................................. :shock :shock :shock


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why am I so dizzy today? Going to fall over soon.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im so sleepy today


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

me too, just got done swimming. Sooooooooooooo tired now. need sleepy.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am the killer of threads!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

No, I am! Muahaha


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Feels like I never left at all


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

refined_rascal said:


> I am the killer of threads!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gahhhh... I was such an idiot. This is really going to cost me a lot of money.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Gahhhh... I was such an idiot. This is really going to cost me a lot of money.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Amande said:


> Feels like I never left at all


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh tomorrow's gonna be painful !


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I am sooo tired. I'm in a fog.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Where iiiiiis it? =/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Rock of Love 2 is on soon! :banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Now not only am I dizzy but my vision is getting weird. I'm not liking this.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It must be a brain tumor.. or maybe my evil chest cold that's prolly bronchitis has seeped into my brain and is taking over


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm feeling...

Nostalgic

Melancholic

Philosophic

Inspired...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

think happy thoughts...think happy thoughts...


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

This is freaking me out!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The new Offspring album actually isn't that bad, surprisingly. =O


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

**** you... yeah you!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wow that thing is frickin wicked. is that even safe?

hmmmm


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I got a really perverted thought about that for some reason, lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im sitting on a goldmine


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^drawer?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^the winning lottery ticket?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ alice in wonderland?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooooooooooh good one!!!! :yes 

^^^ uhh is it The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i guess I should try to go to bed. yeah. i really should.

why the hell is it that on days I'm really tired, I get my second wind when I should be going to sleep? ****.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mmmmm lemon aid




...heh...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I has a cake! I'm starting to get used to the dizziness.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

arf.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

pop-tart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

stangers


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to leave work early. I wonder if anyone would even notice...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I feel good today. Not positive, but pretty sure. If all goes as planned this will be a good day. 

Reminder: I have to remember to do my CBT assignments.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Does anyone want to send me legal U.S. dollars (preferably more rather than less), just for fun?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i woke up very tired, sore, and weak today. i had a hard time getting up. when i got off my bed i felt very dizzy and i and had a hard time staying up. my brother tryed to help me up but i pushed him off and i ran into the bathroom to take a shower.

this is how the whole ordeal looked like.

[youtube:wmq09y34]Q5jAVjt1gMA[/youtube:wmq09y34]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sheesh, so hot today.

I'm meeeltiiiing...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Does anyone want to send me legal U.S. dollars (preferably more rather than less), just for fun?


not a problem. just send me your bank account number and i'll take care of the rest


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I DID go to work today. I can't help it, I'm just a slave to the dollar... I mean pound!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I has more cake! mmm cake is the best thing ever!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I could smell that woman's rotting sanitary napkin a mile away. It should be changed out more than once a period, lady. I felt so bad for the guy she was with.

My avatar with this post is magical.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My mum just sent me this with the title "cat listening to techno music while on ecstacy." :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^haha that's hilarious. :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's sooooo ****in humid .


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Woo off work early! 3 whole days off.. I won't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm hungry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!

my back!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't feel like doing anything. If I weren't unconsciously forced to breathe I might as well just give up and die right here.

Bored.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nothing ever works out....


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> Sheesh, so hot today.
> 
> I'm meeeltiiiing...


...Let me guess, in Norway "Hot" is about 15 degrees Celsius, right! :lol :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's raining on our holiday!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> It's sooooo @#%$ humid .


...Let me guess... In Scotland that's like...- :duck :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been in total junk food snacky mode lately. I'm supposed to be shaping up!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Sheesh, so hot today.
> ...


Haha, no actually it reached 30 degrees today (yes, celsius, not fahrenheit)! That's hot, anyone disagree? :b (maybe them Californians)

It's not _that_ cold in Norway, only in the winter. And we don't have polar bears walking the streets or anything! :b But you guys in Australia have kangaroos hopping around on every rooftop and stuff right? :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Polar said:


> Haha, no actually it reached 30 degrees today (yes, celsius, not fahrenheit)! That's hot, anyone disagree? :b (maybe them Californians)


Oh please it's hotter than that in my room right now :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, no actually it reached 30 degrees today (yes, celsius, not fahrenheit)! That's hot, anyone disagree? :b (maybe them Californians)
> ...


 :ditto it goes up to 50°C in the summer sun here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait to get that appointment over with.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im bored........


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Noca said:


> nothing ever works out....


I thought I'd say a few things to you, Noca.

You should read my thread "Do most of your friends have a mood disorder" in the "Voting" section. And read what Bon wrote.

I know you are into psychology ...but did you know that, for example, 9 out of 11 of the psychiatrists working under Freud committed suicide?
...The person sitting in the 'therapists' chair, may take the role of 'the sane one' but don't think that anything is black and white in this world. 
A good therapist, if they are really good, knows this. just like I heard one believed: "There is always some sanity in insanity and some insanity in sanity"(not an exact quote, but this was the meaning).

And your signature line has a list of problems. ...At one point I considered my self to have Borderline Personality Disorder. I looked on the net and found "Narcissistic Personality" and thought: wow, one description sounds exactly like me!. Then, with my social anxiety, I could also say that there would definetly be traits of obsessive compulsion.

The point is that I would advise not getting too involved in all these 'diagnoses'. One in 4 professional psychiatrists, for example, will diagnose a healthy "normal" person as having some disorder (this was proven in an official study.
...How much do we really know about disorders...?
Some people have been diagnosed with several different disorders by a psychiatrist -someone I knew who had Asperger's syndrome was diagnosed once with Schizoid disorder among several different ones before being given 'Asperger's syndrome'.

So don't knock yourself so much!!! -Life may be one blow after another: it may be very hard! But don't add to it.

You are only -what about 22- you couldn't have seen all that much of the world. But there are a lot of people out there with pretty significant problems.

Now, facing your flaws is important. Denial only helps when you are actually able to stay above a flaw; but when it gets too big, denial makes your problem even worse. 
On the other hand, there is seeing your problem(s) as actually bigger than they are.

...as thinking that only YOU have them and that others are perfect or their flaws are just no where in the vicinity of your own.

This is a natural way to feel. And I believe that all of us just go through a process of first being ignorant (blissfully sometimes), and some denial comes with this, then when a person becomes aware of their weaknesses and starts to get an idea of their differences from others, they often overestimate how very different they are. ...and believe themselves to be worse or weaker, and the gap between them and others appears much greater.

But then, later on, as you see more of the world and get more of a sense of yourself and more of a grip on your problems... you'll see them in more perspective.

For one thing, there are many people who are in denial about their, often perhaps, pretty big flaws -and this may indeed hold them even further back from doing anything about them or working them out. (In a sense it actually makes them more screwed up than somewhere with some self awareness, who is facing their problems - even when this person, on the other hand, sees their problems as bigger than they are and feels them to be pretty overwhelming.)

EDIT: Sorry if I'm lecturing you too much: just ignore me if I'm being annoying! :?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Polar said:
> ...


...oh!!! I'm glad you mentioned this... Just last week I was almost thrown into the middle of the street by a kangaroo. Instead I landed on the nature strip and hit a tree. Well, this koala popped out and bit me!!
...Crickey, it's tough living Down Under!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel like this: :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> i feel like this: :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I wish I had a dog.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks Elisa for your post. I only have my diagnoses that have been given to me by my doctors. Anyone that i dont believe i have, i dont put up.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i feel like this: :sigh
> ...


thank you.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Noca said:


> thanks Elisa for your post. I only have my diagnoses that have been given to me by my doctors. Anyone that i dont believe i have, i dont put up.


I don't mean to bug you about it. And I don't know much.
It's just that, anxiety and depression seem to be 2 sides of the same coin. So, having dysthmia along with social anxiety is probably more common than not. And most of us also probably have some obsessive compulsive traits and probably also ADD.

The point is that I think all of these are really similar, and tend to overlap each other.

I don't mean to underestimate what you are up against and have to deal with. I just also figure that when you are dealing with something that's pretty tough, it's human nature to see it as a little bit worse than what it is.

In short, I don't believe that you are so different from most people with SA -even if those diagnoses were correct, mind you! And I also observe that there are many people out there who -just because they slip through the cracks (fairly big cracks though) actually could pretty easily be diagnosed with some form of mental/emotional illness and others with personality disorders (my last work place certainly proved this, believe me! :yes ) Most of the friends I had had some degree of mood disorder (anxiety or depression).

In short, I'm saying that, even if you are different -you're close to a lot of people. ...I've been thinking about this recently. And I think I am right about it! There really isn't _that_ much difference between me (and someone like me) and the average person.

I'll quit pestering you know! :um

How are all your lady friends?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I leaned over to pick something up off the floor and got caught between the chair back and arm rest. Took a good 3 minutes to free myself from it's coushiony clutches.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I experienced a gay bar for the first time tonight. I'm sooooooo drunk right now, but I loved it! woo-hoo!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I experienced a gay bar for the first time tonight. I'm sooooooo drunk right now, but I loved it! woo-hoo!


Woo-hoo! :clap :boogie :lol


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

For those who are feeling the heat right now, evaporative coolers come in really handy. I bought one a month ago since I just couldn't stand the heat any longer. It's been in the triple digits since the middle of Spring it seems, and only getting hotter each day now. Nubly can back me up on this.

Anyway, the one I bought was by Symphony. It can cool a large room by as much as 10 degrees or more, and only uses as much electricity as about 3 light bulbs. Even though it was a little expensive, it pays for itself in the end, by not having the A/C running constantly. Most people can probably get by with a smaller and less expensive unit though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This one works :yes

The clip is too short though.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

HANGOVER. I feel like I'm dying, seriously. :cry


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> HANGOVER. I feel like I'm dying, seriously. :cry


I usually throw up when I get too drunk; my body seems unable to take it: can be quite full on. But at least I get it 'out of my system' so to speak.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> HANGOVER. I feel like I'm dying, seriously. :cry


 :hug

But glad to hear you had a good time! I've never been to a gay bar but hear they are quite fun!

I always feel like I'm dying the day after I drink. Sucks. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My spies have gathered reliable intelligence suggesting the Samurais are planning a large-scale attack on us.

I'm dual wielded and ready!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> My spies have gathered reliable intelligence suggesting the Samurais are planning a large-scale attack on us.
> 
> I'm dual wielded and ready!


 :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > It's sooooo @#%$ humid .
> ...


 Yeah and a little like :fall too , Us brits moan when it's raining and moan when it's too hot it must be a UK thing or sumfin lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Food is much, much better when you can actually taste it.
****ing pills.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I suppose i better go to work now. " Groans "


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope the fireworks tonight aren't a washout. WTF does it have to rain on the 4th? Meh.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Woot! The weekend.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, I just had a really awkward encounter. I was amused by something stupid (I usually am), so I was just smiling about that to myself, and my eyes unfortunately met the eyes of a guy across from me. His face immediately lit up and he shot me a huge smile. In response, I just sort of grabbed my things and quickly walked the other way. I'm utterly, indisputably, the most pathetic being to ever walk the earth. I should probably just "Albert Dekker" myself and call it a day.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

This world has nothing for me, and this world has everything. All that I could want and nothing that I need.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i picture from my little trip today...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

here is another one.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ Haha, the Team Fortress spy! Awesome.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

depressed......


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Noca said:


> depressed......


hope you feel better.

:hug


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

here is another one from a couple who posed for me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is fun.. I'm sitting on my *** and Andy is cooking for me :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Woo got Yeah Yeah Yeah's sticks designed! Now to paint them!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow. That remark was totally uncalled for.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > depressed......
> ...


thanks yo


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> listening to the Akira soundtrack! i need to get it!


(5 minutes later)

got it.

...the power of the internet...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

here is another one. this is the only time i got some sort of smile from a girl using my awful sense of humor (she was probably laughing at me). i almost got her number. good thing i didn't bring my costume, or else the girls would have been all over me. just to give you an idea of how my costume looks like i posted a picture that looks just like it (the second photo).


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boredum on july 4th. BLAH


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to run


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Those idiots at the car wash place sucked. It took them 3 times to clean the **** off my car.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

whats up with these ads?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Large sporting events in stadiums with 30 000 people are miserable and free tickets from relatives should not be accepted to them. It is a trap which leads to three hours of difficulty breathing and chest pains.

:afr


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Blessed rain!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> whats up with these ads?


they help keep SAS up :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> here is another one. this is the only time i got some sort of smile from a girl using my awful sense of humor (she was probably laughing at me). i almost got her number. good thing i didn't bring my costume, or else the girls would have been all over me. just to give you an idea of how my costume looks like i posted a picture that looks just like it (the second photo).


...Just _where_ did you go, ANCIENT?! ...Looks like some kind of Tolkien "Lord of the Rings" nerd ( :b :lol ) convention!! :lol

And you should have worn your costume!! :mum :yes :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> whats up with these ads?


Hey!! -I don't get anything like that!! :con

...I'm angry! -What sexism :mum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm up early today


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Two thoughts in one day and neither of them were about naked ladies. Get a grip RR!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > here is another one. this is the only time i got some sort of smile from a girl using my awful sense of humor (she was probably laughing at me). i almost got her number. good thing i didn't bring my costume, or else the girls would have been all over me. just to give you an idea of how my costume looks like i posted a picture that looks just like it (the second photo).
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > whats up with these ads?
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol

You are really cracking me up lately. Don't stop.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Why are the best ones always married? Or do they just get better once they are? Can we make a little convention somehwre that girls get exposed to the conditions of marriage for 6 months and are then released on ... um .. me? Yeh. Id like that.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> Two thoughts in one day and neither of them were about naked ladies. Get a grip RR!


...yeah, RR!! Get a grip!! -You're *an artist* aren't you ?!!! .._.for shame!!!_ :no :wife :spank  :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I love you guys


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

They played until 2AM.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The cable guy is late. Again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope I sleep well again. And dream. Preferrably one of those crazy adventure-type ones that only happen about every 2nd month.

Do popcorn, ice cream, and hot chocolate count as supper?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^
Protein
Carbohydrate
Theobromines

All the major food groups


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I accidentally dropped my iPod about from about 5 feet onto the pavement earlier, it landed face down, and it still works. That thing has survived countless drops over it's lifetime; I guess the crappy silicone case does more than it seems. :eek


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fantabulous.
But I'm still having something else


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

a cute story...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My mom wants a poodle.

I don't want a poodle.

I'm moving.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

howdy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Good evening, ma'am.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my whole day:

me: have you seen "no country for old men"?

the people that i asked: :lol YES!

me: :bah 



my self esteem is really high right now...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

when will the weather get cooler instead of hotter ?
:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i'm bored.

hmmm


what to do..........


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> i'm bored.
> 
> hmmm
> 
> what to do..........


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > i'm bored.
> ...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eff it I guess I'll have a shmoke.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to do something i don't normally do. i'm going to call her and see if she wants to hang out.


ok, kids. wish me luck!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> wish me luck!


*wishes ancient luck!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

*seconds those wishes*


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Anybody have $150 i can borrow


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I ****ing hate people. I just need them all to disappear.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*disappears*


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I suck


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

****!!! I'm trying to think positive. Oh maybe he'll just use it this once or twice. My experience with coke addicts tells me otherwise.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

torlin said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > wish me luck!
> ...





416girl said:


> *seconds those wishes*


thanx torlin and 416girl  . it went great!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!!1

:nw :clap :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 3am and I must be tired....yep, I am!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Yawn, stretch. I'm gonna be thinking it's Monday all day, the 4th threw me off.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want to cry


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm a little depressed today: really want a life. I slept for the whole afternoon; kind of like wanting to go to sleep in order to wake up (from this nightmare like existence! ...well I know it could be worse, still I'd like to get somewhere are not be almost always on my own!...) Hopefully this week I will get a job and hopefully it will open new doors for me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why does my cat jump in my window when he knows he's only going to want to stay for 5 minutes anyway, and he can't get back out on his own, so I have to get out of bed and open the damn door?

Every ****ing morning.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

^^^^ haha my cat always scratches and meows at my door and then I get out of bed to let him in and 10 minutes later he is meowing and scratching to get out. Then I let him out and 5 minutes later he is scratching at my door to get back in :s 

p.s mmmm milky ways... yum!!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

This has been the strangest weekend ever. Friday seemed like Saturday, and Saturday seemed like Sunday. It seems like today should be Monday.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Thunder and Lightning! Love it


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I want to cry


 :hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Curse allergies!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel really good!

Where the **** did this come from?


I'm not questioning it, only hoping it sticks.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^I'm glad someone feels good.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rain Rain go away i wanna sunbathe n ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> ^I'm glad someone feels good.


awwwz thanks! 
:squeeze

I feel so good, in fact, that I decided we are going to the amusement park soon. yeah baby!! 

wheeeeeeeeeeeee

huggies to all who feel pooey today. :hug (me knows what thats like too :yes )


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Rain Rain go away i wanna sunbathe n ****.


 :lol

I love it, no attempt at rhyming or anything just getting the point accross.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwz thanks, just gotta tell it like it is sometimes lol.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I hate my mother, i really do. She is soo stupid and selfish. She travels 40 miles every weekend, just to come and see my brother(her favorite child), don't even bother stoping by here to see how i'm doing. Didn't even get me anything for my birthday. I bet when my brother birthday comes in November, she will have tons of sh*t for him. You know, its not even about the material sh*t, its just the fact that she doesn't even acknowledge me I'm sorry, i couldn't be the perfect,beautiful,outgoing daughter that she wanted. Maybe if she hadn't abandon me as a child, i would have had more confidence. Stupid b*tch should have just aborted me.

...I'm starting to hate everybody. I'm calling my phone company tomorrow, and i'm having my number changed. People only call me when they want something, and i'm sick of it. The anti-social lifestyle is looking more appealing by the day. If you can't get love from your own family, who can you get it from....Geez. Life shouldn't have to be this hard. Can't trust nobody. From now on, its just me and GOD. F everybody else. I hope he loves me, since nobody else does.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Shauna said:


> I hate my mother, i really do. She is soo stupid and selfish. She travels 40 miles every weekend, just to come and see my brother(her favorite child), don't even bother stoping by here to see how i was doing. Didn't even get me anything for my birthday. I bet when my brother birthday comes in November, she will have tons of sh*t for him. You know, its not even about the material sh*t, its just the fact that she doesn't even acknowledge me She is the one who passed all of her f*cked up genes onto me. I'm sorry, i couldn't be the perfect,beautiful,outgoing daughter that she wanted. Maybe if she hadn't abandon me as a child, i would have had more confidence. Stupid b*tch should have just aborted me.
> 
> ...I'm starting to hate everybody. I'm calling my phone company tomorrow, and i'm having my number changed. People only call me when they want something, and i'm sick of it. The anti-social lifestyle is looking more appealing by the day. If you can get love from your own family, who can you get it from. Geez. Life shouldn't have to be this hard. Can't trust nobody. From now on, its just gone be, me and GOD. F everybody else. I hope he loves me, since nobody else does.


 :rub


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> :rub


Thanks...i really need that


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Shauna said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > :rub


Thanks...i really need that[/quote/

No Probs Shauna, We're all on the same boat here .


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The weather needs to be better tomorrow!

I was feeling pissed off today and then I hear a loud thunder. That was satisfying.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> The weather needs to be better tomorrow!
> 
> I was feeling pissed off today and then I hear a loud thunder. That was satisfying.


 :hug


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Shauna said:


> I hate my mother, i really do. She is soo stupid and selfish. She travels 40 miles every weekend, just to come and see my brother(her favorite child), don't even bother stoping by here to see how i'm doing. Didn't even get me anything for my birthday. I bet when my brother birthday comes in November, she will have tons of sh*t for him. You know, its not even about the material sh*t, its just the fact that she doesn't even acknowledge me I'm sorry, i couldn't be the perfect,beautiful,outgoing daughter that she wanted. Maybe if she hadn't abandon me as a child, i would have had more confidence. Stupid b*tch should have just aborted me.
> 
> ...I'm starting to hate everybody. I'm calling my phone company tomorrow, and i'm having my number changed. People only call me when they want something, and i'm sick of it. The anti-social lifestyle is looking more appealing by the day. If you can't get love from your own family, who can you get it from....Geez. Life shouldn't have to be this hard. Can't trust nobody. From now on, its just me and GOD. F everybody else. I hope he loves me, since nobody else does.


Sorry you had such an unhealthy mom. Playing favorites isn't right :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I want to cry
> ...


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

awewewewewewewe!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow the raccoons are getting brave. 2 charged at me and Scruffie so we got inside fast.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Racoons are sweet! Like little furry bandits


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh i cant believe my eyesight is getting blurry again. why does it get worse very year? i have to cancel the optometrist appointment i have tomorrow because the new insurance has not kicked in yet. it was supposed to start on jul 1. why cant people make things happen on schedule? i hate tardiness


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The store was out of eggs so I am eating cereal for breakfast. I'm not used to this. But I'm not complaining because I don't think I've been getting my daily allotment of fiber in the last couple of days. So my Kashi will do that for me. :yes 
I love you Mr. Kashi cereal. :mushy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm really good at getting a whole lot of nothing done. There's not even a lot to get done, so this is just pathetic.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

There are two little flies in my house that are going crazy. I dunno if they are trying to mate or what. I hope not. 

Why the hell have I not invested in a fly swatter in the 28 years of my life?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I must showerd and have sweat running off me. Yuck


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Somebody please hold me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Somebody please hold me


 :hug *holds Libby*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Today just needs to end. It has proven to me that people find it perfectly acceptable to come at me with first-hand testimonies that cast shame upon my deplorable life choices. The only way today could be worse would be if, like, the ghost of Hitler descended from the roof and choked me with a phone cord, only for me to awaken several hours later in a tub of ice with a kidney missing. What does Hitler's ghost need with a kidney? **** if I know, and I would be too hysterical at the time to go into specifics with him.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone want to send me legal U.S. dollars (preferably more rather than less), just for fun?
> ...


Oh don't bother. I'll take care of the actual depositing. Just send me a big box of cash via UPS! :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a bad headache... :bah


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I have to make my own lunch today. I hope this won't be too hard...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^banana bread


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_Are you hoping for a miracle, as the ice caps melt away?
No use hoping for a miracle
There's a price we'll have to pay_


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really hope this stuff works and doesnt turn me into a zombie.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mmm fruit bowls rule!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Somebody talk to me on Yahoo - lostinreverie83


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ENHANCE YOUR MAGICAL HORN


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's ****ing hot! My clothes are sweat soaked and sticking to me.. hate that feeling!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't stay hydrated. Knew I'd regret that


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Well i dealt with that in a mature fashion for once.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Apparently some ****er didn't know the difference between east and west, and we ended up defending the wrong side of the base. We were ambushed and lost quite a few Ninjas, mostly apprentices. Rest In Peace. This was a huge blow to the Union, but we will rise again, bet your *** we will.

The battle report was written by one of the spies that acquired the intelligence in the first place. He blamed the failure on our commander, claiming he has geographical misknowledge that caused us to be ordered to defend the wrong spot. With my paranoid tendencies, I'm beginning to suspect that the spy is actually working for the Samurais. I will initiate an independent investigation on this. I feel it's my duty. I trust no one but myself right now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:haha Sorry for your losses lol.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> ^banana bread


Um, k. You mean buy banana bread, or make it, or what?

It's okay though because I discovered my parents left me some hot dogs in the fridge. I just had to warm them up. I'm so clueless when it comes to food it's rather pathetic.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My nerves hurt.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ^banana bread
> ...


i was talking about making it. its pretty easy to make.

enjoy the dogs...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's 104 degrees right now and supposed to be hotter tomorrow. I'm so going out and stealing someones AC tonight.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok now I'm getting pissy. Nothing to eat in this house! I was even going to lower myself to a sammich and don't even have ****ing bread gah!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Shauna said:


> I hate my mother, i really do. She is soo stupid and selfish. She travels 40 miles every weekend, just to come and see my brother(her favorite child), don't even bother stoping by here to see how i'm doing. Didn't even get me anything for my birthday. I bet when my brother birthday comes in November, she will have tons of sh*t for him. You know, its not even about the material sh*t, its just the fact that she doesn't even acknowledge me I'm sorry, i couldn't be the perfect,beautiful,outgoing daughter that she wanted. Maybe if she hadn't abandon me as a child, i would have had more confidence. Stupid b*tch should have just aborted me.
> 
> ...I'm starting to hate everybody. I'm calling my phone company tomorrow, and i'm having my number changed. People only call me when they want something, and i'm sick of it. The anti-social lifestyle is looking more appealing by the day. If you can't get love from your own family, who can you get it from....Geez. Life shouldn't have to be this hard. Can't trust nobody. From now on, its just me and GOD. F everybody else. I hope he loves me, since nobody else does.


I'm very lucky I have a supportive family.

It must be extremely hard if you didn't. :sigh

I once had a friend whose mother openly showed that she didn't love her and she had other problems in her family. It really effected her, like you'd expect.

(Just a suggestion: maybe you could do volunteer work and help other people and get a sense of community this way... :stu And, otherwise, you do have everyone here -not the same as in real life, but it's nice to have some people who understand your situation :yes :squeeze )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> ugh i cant believe my eyesight is getting blurry again. why does it get worse very year? i have to cancel the optometrist appointment i have tomorrow because the new insurance has not kicked in yet. it was supposed to start on jul 1. why cant people make things happen on schedule? i hate tardiness


Should make sure you get your eyes checked. This is very important.

It isn't as well known, but loss of eye sight happens to lots of people.

You could, for example, have glaucoma (it starts as blurry vision). And if you can get onto it early, it's advised that you do.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Honestly people are psychotic.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Ok now I'm getting *pissy*.


i thought you ment something else. something is wrong with me... ops


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now I'm getting *pissy*.
> ...


I wish :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd make a great criminal I reckon!! :yes 

I'm so good at thinking ahead and covering my tracks -I'm real sneaky.
so much so that most of the time, no one even knows it!!!

he he he  opcorn 

Today: I got rid of the evidence! Wrapped it in newspaper, bagged it. Took it to the park nearby, to where there's a bin and few people round and dumped it. ...No one will ever know...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Shooting pains going through my head DEFinitely aren't fun :sigh :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


i was happy for you until i had a closer look.

i was going to reply with a few of these: :clap :boogie :banana :nw :hb


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need to find a different obsession.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how I can put a PICTURE in my signature line (I found some really funny ones). ...ANCIENT, Mserychic...?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You need to have it stored somewhere online and link to it in yr sig. I use photobucket.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

use tinypic.com


photobucket takes to long.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks, guys. 
But cos I can't wait :lol -I put one of the funny pics here: it's pretty good! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...screw it all: I can't even manage resizing the thing!!!!!!!!! :bah :steam

...EDIT: There!!!! -Finally! :mum :sigh :stu :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am getting back to songwriting and am working on a new advert theme for UPS. Please let me know what you think. This is just the chorus:

Yeah Grab my package
Please hold my pouch
It'll take a little whackage
But dont wear it out

Its ma box of tackle
Its ma box of fun
Give it a little rattle
And your delivery has come

Do you think they'll go for it? Its got like a Punk-blues feel to it. Sorta Be-bop-a-loola type thing with overdrive.

Yes?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

burgers


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can never remember which of the gas cans I'm supposed to use for the lawnmower.

Oh well... eeny, meeny, miney...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> _Are you hoping for a miracle, as the ice caps melt away?
> No use hoping for a miracle
> There's a price we'll have to pay_


 :yes 
very true

good luck with the gas cans. :b :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I am getting back to songwriting and am working on a new advert theme for UPS. Please let me know what you think. This is just the chorus:
> 
> Yeah Grab my package
> Please hold my pouch
> ...


Good one. :yes :b Sure they should go for it.

I sang it in my head as a rap song though. Just came off that way for me. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Apparently some ****er didn't know the difference between east and west, and we ended up defending the wrong side of the base. We were ambushed and lost quite a few Ninjas, mostly apprentices. Rest In Peace. This was a huge blow to the Union, but we will rise again, bet your *** we will.
> 
> The battle report was written by one of the spies that acquired the intelligence in the first place. He blamed the failure on our commander, claiming he has geographical misknowledge that caused us to be ordered to defend the wrong spot. With my paranoid tendencies, I'm beginning to suspect that the spy is actually working for the Samurais. I will initiate an independent investigation on this. I feel it's my duty. I trust no one but myself right now.


 :hug

:b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I am getting back to songwriting and am working on a new advert theme for UPS. Please let me know what you think. This is just the chorus:
> 
> Yeah Grab my package
> Please hold my pouch
> ...


-It's clear: you were MADE for songwriting!!! :yes :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oww my back 
Wtf did I do this time? I SLEPT.

In other news, Operation: No More Pale is going smoothly. Nothing like having your girl parts highlighted :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ :lol yays for operation tanning illusions! :yay ^^


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope a kamikaze airplane hits me on my way to school. If i'm still alive i want a adult african elephant to rip me apart.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I inject the Bread Man chock full of envy.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

sofa king tired...so many customers....sucking the life outta me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ShyFX said:


> sofa king tired...so many customers....sucking the life outta me.


Where do you work?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

S*it happens. All the bleedin' time!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God, I'm acerbic lately.
Klaus Kinski approves.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just heard someone trying to key my front door and almost had a heartattack.

I then realized it was my dog scratching my coffee table to death. No home invasions hooray.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Seriously...how am I ever going to support myself in the long run??


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

ardrum said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> > sofa king tired...so many customers....sucking the life outta me.
> ...


I work at a tool company. Technically, I'm a bookkeeper, but since its a family business I have to do anything and everything. Today is crazy busy...and helping the customers wears me out more than anything. Sometimes they stay for hours asking about different tools and they want us to teach them how to use each one.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Tim Westwood is kinda creepy .


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Now I've got an additional $500+ to pay to the IRS. Swell.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am reduced to typing rude things on posts for my own (significant) laughs that only I find hilaroius and others will find disturbing.

This may have something to do with my problems with people. Perhaps.

Invented word of the day: Scrotch.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It should not be humanly possible to sweat this much. I refuse to go back outside!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow I just heard its like 110 degrees in some places in Cali. Is it that hot where you are? Are you near the fires?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

104 at work and 107 where I live. Madness!! Still smokey as heck outside but none of the fires are near by. Well there was a small grass fire in the hills next to my house yesterday but it was put out quickly.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Jeebus yeah that is waaaaaaaaaay too hot. Its not super hot here but humid as all bloody hell. 

Thats gotta be scary about the fire stuff but good thing it isn't nearby. And the air is smokey? That can't be good. :hug Thats good the hill fire by your house was put out quickly. :yes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's not as smokey as last week.. could barely see across the street! Just checked weather.com and it's supposed to stay mid 100's all week. I am so buying a kiddie pool, sticking in it the middle of my room and not leaving it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO!

I'll join ya and we'll shmoke a pipe and laugh about the shmoke in the air. 
Cuz of the pipe, not cuz of the fires. 
And we can make up songs about shmoke and fires.

good times.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Okay, well my life just got significantly better


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Okay, well my life just got significantly better


 :yay :yay :yay


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I'll join ya and we'll shmoke a pipe and laugh about the shmoke in the air.
> Cuz of the pipe, not cuz of the fires.
> ...


Yes! I think a pipe would make me look dignified. A pipe and monocle. I'll be styling like the monopoly man.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Damn..........my stomach hurts!!!!!!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

good advice :b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmmm...I do believe he is angry with me. Considering he is angry about something or someone 99% of the time, I am not too concerned. :lol :roll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want to paint but to do that I have to turn on a light and that'll make it even hotter in here


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

but if I had a shotgun
you know what I'd do
I'd point that **** straight at the sky
and shoot heaven on down for you


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Penny said:


> Damn..........my stomach hurts!!!!!!!!


may I suggest Simethicone, its OTC or try a heat patch


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

All I did today was eat ice cream and lift weights. Somehow, I was able to mentally work out a plan in which the two went together. I will have to be on the elliptical for four hours tomorrow, and then run from the gym to my house. Fortunately, I drive on the interstate to reach my gym, so it promises to be a vigorous workout. Some company should invent a transdermal food patch and completely eliminate the need for gurgitation. I'm looking at you, GlaxoSmithKlein. To hell with curing Aids, give me my food patch.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stupid light attracts all the lil flying bugs. I should get a new screen for my window.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Of course they have to make it so difficult. How typical.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im going to toot my own horn. if people had my work ethics things would be running a lot smoothly here.

toot toot


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> im going to toot my own horn. if people had my work ethics things would be running a lot smoothly here.
> 
> toot toot


 :b oke :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> but if I had a shotgun
> you know what I'd do
> I'd point that **** straight at the sky
> and shoot heaven on down for you


Wow, that is the sweetest poem ever. :yes

I wish someone would say that **** to me. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just going to go ahead and assume she's out of the province, because that's a swift kick in the face.

Out of all the people I figured wouldn't ignore me...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and assume she's out of the province, because that's a swift kick in the face.
> 
> Out of all the people I figured wouldn't ignore me...


 :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ thanks


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > but if I had a shotgun
> ...


why coco dont you know that youre bringing heaven to us by merely posting on SAS?


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> why coco dont you know that youre bringing heaven to us by merely posting on SAS?


awwww, thanks Nubly.  
*melts into a big heaping pile of heart pitter patter gushiness*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've got the joy, joy, joy, joy down in my heart.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to iowa for an award. then i'm appearing at carnegie hall, it's sold out. then i'm sailing to france to be honored by the french government. i'd give it all up for one erection...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If I just wore about 10 pairs of socks, would there still be a need for shoes?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ANCIENT, your signature is so sad!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ Yeah, reminds me of my 25th birthday.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

wtf is with me today? :eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm making myself feel sick over this f-ing rent payment fiasco. Didn't that guy get my message?!?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Wibble tee hee


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, only 7 minutes of delay margin is very short, but I'm feeling lucky.

****, I don't know. Can I make it all the way in one day?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

This has been the oddest day ever. i think.

14 modes in one day, and a major breakthrough.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm therapy or clothes shopping whadoo i do , whadoo i do ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> ANCIENT, your signature is so sad!


Toscy my boy, my whole life is sad,...my...whole...life...is...sad...



ardrum said:


> ^ Yeah, reminds me of my 25th birthday.


 :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eating helped. :yes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This working out and eating healthy thing is hard.. though I have to admit I'm feeling better.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Just ate 3/4s of a large pizza. I am so proud of myself.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I _really_ hate scenes of subjugation...........


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, this is going to be an _enjoyable_ day.

:sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT, your signature is so sad!


Toscy my boy, my whole life is sad,...my...whole...life...is...sad...


ANCIENT said:


> Hey ANCIENT: Maybe your life is sad! But you surely aren't: I reckon you're cool! I really DO!! :squeeze :hs
> 
> P.S. My life for most of my 20s was quite sad, especially the last 3 years. ...But -whaddya know :con - it's finally starting to pick up! :yes :boogie ...I hope it will pick up for you sooner than for me! :squeeze And when you're a "cutie" (hope you don't mind the term, but you're a few years too young for me! :b ) ...you deserve it to go well!
> 
> ...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why won't this @#*$&(@@$*&)($&* answer the *@#&()@*($&@*()$& phone!!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I haven't had a cigarette in 13 days! 
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great job, sctork!!!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could have just one day a week where something wasn't hurting me :sigh


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

ardrum said:


> Great job, sctork!!!


:thanks! that means a lot to me


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel good today


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Noca said:


> I feel good today


That is great you are feeling good, maybe you can send the warm fuzzy feeling this way lol

On the other hand I feel inferior today :afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

shyguydan said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > I feel good today
> ...


 :hug sending some Adderall your way ^__^


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Hey ANCIENT: Maybe your life is sad! But you surely aren't: I reckon you're cool! I really DO!! :squeeze :hs
> 
> P.S. My life for most of my 20s was quite sad, especially the last 3 years. ...But -whaddya know :con - it's finally starting to pick up! :yes :boogie ...I hope it will pick up for you sooner than for me! :squeeze And when you're a "cutie" (hope you don't mind the term, but you're a few years too young for me! :b ) ...you deserve it to go well!


thanx elisa. you're the best! :squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ANCIENT: Maybe your life is sad! But you surely aren't: I reckon you're cool! I really DO!! :squeeze :hs
> ...


Elisa is the best isnt she  :mushy  :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope i get punched in the rib cage by a gorilla on my way to class today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^Ouch^

Here I goooooooo

wish me luck

I'm noyvous.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I told you so.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I'm off to the hotel.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sctork said:


> I haven't had a cigarette in 13 days!
> :boogie :boogie :boogie


Well done bro. I've not had one in 16 days.
Aah the wonders of chewing gum.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't si'ed in 4.75 days !!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no gorilla... :rain


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ally said:


> I haven't si'ed in 4.75 days !!


Excuse the dumb$$ question but what's si'ed :stu ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh here they come.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sctork said:


> I haven't had a cigarette in 13 days!





Ally said:


> I haven't si'ed in 4.75 days !!


3 boogies for each of you!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sctork is a female and a very pretty one at that!
You already got the legal boogie limit so I can't give you any more. :lol
Well done on this plan!!!!!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Well that was pretty cool. This comeback stuff is fun.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

good job seanybhoy! i can't chew gum thanks to tmj, but i'm eating everything i can get my hands on so, same difference :b

and thanks everyone for the encouragement!! :group


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yep...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Hey ANCIENT: Maybe your life is sad! But you surely aren't: I reckon you're cool! I really DO!! :squeeze :hs
> ...


Pshh, everyone knows _I'm_ the best. :roll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My attempts at painting cracked glass keep looking like snowflakes.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like edgy girls with a sense of humor and intelligence. Minus this, I'm "meh" for them.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am really going to miss him. He is the only true friend I have in this world. I am heartbroken. :cry


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why is it called spiced rum when the only flavor and scent I can detect is vanilla? Shouldn't it be vanilla rum?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Where does Victoria hide here Secret and what is her secret?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> Where does Victoria hide here Secret and what is her secret?


She's a man. That should answer both questions.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That must be the first time I've seen UltraShy post in this thread :b

I'm going to the amusement park today... yay!

And it looks like the maid was in my room. Didn't I put up the frickin' 'Do not disturb' sign on the door?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a headache. I knew I'd pay for last night. Its not as bad as it would be though. I'll try to look at the bright side.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

WHEWWWWWWWWWWWW..................... Saved at least $525!!!!!

I think I'm on roll now!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

when i was in the anime expo last week i got stopped by security. she said i looked weird and was escorted off the place...

i managed to take a picture of the officer on my way out.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ i like the outfit that that background girl in the purple is wearing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stupid sappy love songs :bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm still standing
better than I ever did
Looking like a true survivor
Feelin' like a little kid!

My *24,800*th post


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think my kitten might murder me. I bleed daily.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

WTF? Some guy at work I've never seen before walked by me, whispering (to me), "Girls...They're so easily amused." before walking into a young female lawyer's office. That's strange.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Mmmm. Hoops!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Yummy grilled cheese sandwich...now back to work to finish my shift


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Less than 3 hours to go.................


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

****! I overdrew my account by 12 cents and I'm going to get a $30 fine for it :mum


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ That's awful!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

when did ya do it? if you just did it, you can go to an atm and deposit the 12 cents and you won't get hit with the fine. If its too late and its your first time, they should let you go. If not, and you've have not overdrawn before, you can ask to have it dropped since its your first time.

good luck.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Get your head straight, Polar.

Get over it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, you laugh now... but I'm gonna ban you too.

One day.

Just wait.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shaddaaaap parents and let me be - I'm actually in a good mood today. Don't ruin it! This is the steadiest my mood has been in a long time.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry

Oh well, that concludes it. Guess I can finally put it behind me now.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I _heart _Halladay. That was some sick domination. That easily could've been a no-hitter.

Wow.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im soooooooooo bored..........


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ****! I overdrew my account by 12 cents and I'm going to get a $30 fine for it :mum


this happened to me two weeks ago (it was for $1.25 though)!

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Work was crap and i need a beer.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

and soon you will see how bored i am...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kittens > Humans


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

meh.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:2labatzs]ceoPCK5zWXI[/youtube:2labatzs]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

the customer is always right, apparently.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I bet if I suddenly died in my apartment, my cat would be forced to eat my corpse until I was found.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EEEWWWW!

I am going to run.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I bet if I suddenly died in my apartment, my cat would be forced to eat my corpse until I was found.


Well, I'm signed up to donate my organs when I pass on. And your cat's gotta eat something!

I found out yesterday that one of the pilgrims my cousin in hosting for "World Youth Day" (these ones are staying in Melbourne and then heading to Sydney to see the Pope later) -she's a 19 year old German girl... and, well - _chuckle chuckle!!_... she sleeps with a stuffed lamb!!

:spit :haha :haha :rofl :rofl :cry :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There's nothing left now.

Shoot me. Let me jump in front of that train.

I'll never make it. I'm gonna have to be honest with myself. It's hopeless. **** life. I wasn't asked to be put on this ****hole of an earth.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...a stuffed lamb!! :yes :um :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> when did ya do it? if you just did it, you can go to an atm and deposit the 12 cents and you won't get hit with the fine. If its too late and its your first time, they should let you go. If not, and you've have not overdrawn before, you can ask to have it dropped since its your first time.
> 
> good luck.


It's def not the first time but I have been so on top of my finances this year! Ticks me off because I checked my account before going to the store but transposed the numbers in my head so I thought I had more than I did.. plus 12 cents!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> There's nothing left now.
> 
> Shoot me. Let me jump in front of that train.
> 
> I'll never make it. I'm gonna have to be honest with myself. It's hopeless. @#%$ life. I wasn't asked to be put on this @#%$ of an earth.


  :squeeze :squeeze Hope you don't feel like this for long, mate :hs :rub

Just wanted to say: I felt REALLY REALLY awful 3 months ago. Was really quite depressed.

I'm not now.

I am looking for a job (after_ long_ term unemployment and painful experiences of being fired twice). I do some volunteer work that I reckon helps a lot with my self esteem (last time, the old lady I drive to a lunch, kissed my hand when I dropped her off at her house  ). But most of all my emotional state is so much better now: MUCH less anxiety.

...so I have hope now, whereas only a little while ago, I felt very hopeless.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why is my grandpa always so ****ing discouraging?! I'll just try at work tomorrow since I can't use his tools.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am feeling so loved tonight. Everyone forgot to tell me that the whole family is coming here next weekend.. it's been planned for months. I'm going to be down in Hollywood.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

for the first time in a loooooooong time i am going to sleep early (10:45pm).


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I love people with a sick/dark sense of humor.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would gladly take the place of someone else right now. I hate disappointing people.

I still hope today is a repeat of yesterday. Yesterday was nice.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!  :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I suddenly have a lot to do!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> :squeeze :squeeze Hope you don't feel like this for long, mate :hs :rub


Thanks Ruby. I just do sometimes get these bouts of major depression where I just realize I've been struggling for so long, and for what? Nothing. Sometimes I think I've improved a bit, but then I get setbacks and suddenly I feel so hopeless again. I'm feeling a bit better today though... sleep helps.

Glad to hear you're doing a lot better than you did before!  I might get a job soon too, if I can handle it, so maybe things will take a turn for the better then.

In other Random Thoughts:
I should stop drinking. I get way too uninhibited for my own good...

It wasn't _that_ bad though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ritalin and Adderall are the best drugs ever!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

God damnit, I wonder how many times I've clicked the 'Quote' button when I was supossed to click the 'PM' button. And I don't realize it before I've submitted.

'Oh ****, DELETE DELETE!'


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I bet if I suddenly died in my apartment, my cat would be forced to eat my corpse until I was found.


That reminds me, I read before that a dog is more likely to do that than a cat. 
I'd have to try to find it. But my stomach's upset. uke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Polar said:


> God damnit, I wonder how many times I've clicked the 'Quote' button when I was supossed to click the 'PM' button. And I don't realize it before I've submitted.
> 
> 'Oh ****, DELETE DELETE!'


Hahahaha, I've done the same thing many times. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Now _that_ was a meal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where is Ronald McDonald when you need him?!?!

Hmmm.....post #24842 - numerically palindromatic


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Noca said:


> Ritalin and Adderall are the best drugs ever!


Don't you crash though the day after? You can't get something for nothing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****ity **** **** ****


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rain is a pain in the @$$.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I want to be inspired


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Someone Bob Crane me, please. I lead the most execrable existence known to man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You are not. 
Bob Crane had some issues. They are different from you, Missy!

You're cool.


My random thought is that I am interested in knowing if my new toothpaste really can rebuild the enamel on my teeth.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel truly horrible :sigh :rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr. Christie, you make good cookies.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't know what it is, but I think something is happening to me.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

o no


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

leppardess said:


> I feel truly horrible :sigh :rain


:hug


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Try filling up *now*, inbox. How do ya like THEM apples!



> 1) You most likely wouldn't, she's hot
> 2) She'd probably have 8000 insults to attack you with and it could, depending on your tone of voice, get physical.
> 
> Then you would either
> ...


Yeh I like keeping some.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

hellboy 1 and 2 sucked


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hellboy is a comic book.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

who killed the fun?...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is hard.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, I was out on the beach - no cussing! :yay. Now, I have to mow the lawn - cuss cuss cuss :lol


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

SQUADALAH! We are off!!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Every time I sit around I find I'm shot.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

eagleheart said:


> SQUADALAH! We are off!!


:lol :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish you could give up your gender.

And your humanity.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've reached all new levels of rocking out. I danced so hard I had to throw up after the show. Madness :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love how those "Shop Erotic" infomercial "gals" seem so unbelievably ecstatic to be hocking latex lips. Where's the rest of the face? I wonder if there's some fetishist out there who would want the top half of the head, say from the nose up. It's almost daylight and I need to sleep eventually. Thoughts like _this_ plague me at these hours.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't suffer from insanity. I enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This cabin is so cozy. I like how everything in it is conveniently within arm's length no matter where in its roughly 7 square yards I happen to be situated.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> I don't suffer from insanity. I enjoy every minute of it.


Hey I was gonna call you witty -but then I notice that that's "Slim Shady's" quote!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> I love how those "Shop Erotic" infomercial "gals" seem so unbelievably ecstatic to be hocking latex lips. Where's the rest of the face? I wonder if there's some fetishist out there who would want the top half of the head, say from the nose up. It's almost daylight and I need to sleep eventually. Thoughts like _this_ plague me at these hours.


You're always fascinating, Drella! :rofl


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh your department is working in it? your ****ing department has been working on this since may of 2007 and you still havent gotten it right. ******* sumna*****es :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Why do I feel like killing myself and that I am dirt when my boyfriend watches something like miss universe... I feel like he will see all these pretty girls and will suddenly realise how ugly I am and not want to be with me...


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

PS **** you whoever it was that smashed my car windscreen in with a brick last night :twisted :x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So that's what a normal sleep feels like. Hmm, I like it. Mainly because I get to dream.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tainted_ said:


> PS **** you whoever it was that smashed my car windscreen in with a brick last night :twisted :x


it was probably the same ******* who stole the honda emblem off my car!

he/she is doing a world tour of ****ing up cars.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Last night I had a dream I was trying to kill myself


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I should freak people out at work by showing them my wrist cuts. They'd never guess it was from a kitten.


----------



## headache_abused (Jul 14, 2008)

live your life to the edge of exsistance


----------



## headache_abused (Jul 14, 2008)

bright light bright light no i aint a gremlen im gizmo im nocturnal


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to wear my silver surfer t-shirt today.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

what is marvel doing with the silver surfer these days?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^

i have no idea, but they anally raped him with that stupid fantastic 4 movie.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

poor silver surfer. :hug


----------



## headache_abused (Jul 14, 2008)

did I forget to turn off the light before I left


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why won't the key come out of the ignition?


----------



## headache_abused (Jul 14, 2008)

whooh i feel like ive been knocked silly by the beauty of inspiration


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why does lack of sleep make me hypomanic? Totally exhausted yet amped up and bouncing all over the place at the same time.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The cave you fear to enter holds the treasure you seek to find.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Do your thing, time.... *siiigh*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Do your thing, time.... *siiigh*


 :hug

:sas

Would it help you if I told you a joke?

Okay

Why did the tree cross the road?

ready for this?

Cuz he had to LEAVE..........get it? LEAVE?

no??

nothing???

is this thing on?

:stu


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:eyes ^^^^ :lol 


I'm gonna spend til theirs nuffin left to spend.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Why did the tree cross the road?
> 
> ready for this?
> 
> ...


...*cough*

*crickets*

:hug sorry.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

"don't touch me there" he screams.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm so not used to people being so nice and supportive. I'm kind of liking it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha it's definitely one of those 'I wanna smash ****' nights. Can't say I like these much.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The old man... had cleavage.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, I cooked tonight! Kind of... (if using 3 pots counts)


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

There's a weird red welt on my ankle and it hurts like hell. 

I really need to get over myself. 

I hate mosquitoes :mum 

Depression sucks :rain

I'm an idiot :troll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

haha I made it in their top friends on Myspace. I'm actually disappointed in myself for being so excited about that :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I really really really really really hope i get this job!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:collapse


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Man I love the Home Run Derby.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Crap! I'm gonna miss my train!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Slim Shady said:
> 
> 
> > I don't suffer from insanity. I enjoy every minute of it.
> ...


i'm not trying to take credit for that -- just expressing my own feelings in a quote i like ...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

holy @#$%, my sister almost saw me posting that


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Slim Shady said:


> holy @#$%, my sister almost saw me posting that


lol

I'm constantly minimizing the window when anyone gets near the computer..


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> [quote="Slim Shady":1oq7osim]holy @#$%, my sister almost saw me posting that


lol

I'm constantly minimizing the window when anyone gets near the computer.. [/quote:1oq7osim]

:ditto to minimizing the window a lot


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm starting to *think* about getting a job again.

But I'm not sure where I want to work.



hmmmmmz


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cousin's home! It's your turn, sis. I have no family friends without you =(
And you're really missed. By everyone.
Last night Shawn came over and he and dad started talking about his recent trip. Mom called g-ma and I was just sitting there thinking _okay so much for that!_


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I might have to call 20+ utility companies to collect information from them! I have to be ultra secretive about the reasons for requiring the information too! :afr :afr :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, so I'm gonna make spaghetti for dinner, but what about lunch?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ Undercover cop sting operation  :lol
Ketchup Man Investigates

*I get the giggles every time I think or type the word "cuss".


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm starting to *think* about getting a job again.
> 
> But I'm not sure where I want to work.
> 
> hmmmmmz


thats great!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Make up your mind, weather. Sunny or thunderstorms? I'll take either, but please don't just make it cloudy and windy like it is now.

It's so strange how flat the terrain is here in Sweden.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> *I get the giggles every time I think or type the word "cuss".


...that's something you should address in therapy... :b  ....just kidding of course! :yes :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Do your thing, time.... *siiigh*
> ...


:lol :cry

I dunno, helped a little, thanks :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oh boy, I get to lie to over 40 companies over the phone..........


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I wrote down our sammich orders and still the guy ****ed up every sammich. That's really pathetic.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ardrum said:


> Oh boy, I get to lie to over 40 companies over the phone..........


Every job I've had I've ended up having to call around to competitors pretending to be a customer to find out pricing. Feels a bit grody but apparently I'm good at lieing :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

STOP, IDIOT!!!! :bah


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, I get to lie to over 40 companies over the phone..........
> ...


LOL, well I'm panicking...

I've only done 2 so far (major avoidance), and it's a real struggle. I barely know what I'm asking for, and the last one just grilled me with questions about who I was and why I wanted the information...UGH!!!

It's all these recorded conversations too! So stressful. I'll undoubtedly be in prison in a month (okay, it's not quite THAT bad, but I think I'm annoying the piss out of people so far).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> :lol :cryI dunno, helped a little, thanks :b


 :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to *think* about getting a job again.
> ...


Thanks! 

Yeah first I gotta straighten out my effed up moods and get more energy and then I'm ready to go. :yes :yay

 :mum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The past two weeks have been hell. Wake me when it's Monday.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I worked from 10am to 8pm today, then went to the gym, now I am going to watch The Departed .. fun times.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wednesday ... 
time for another mid-week crisis.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa! said:


> ...****, I think I just dug my own grave. :rain


 :hug

Random Thought:



ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to wear my silver surfer t-shirt today.


today i wore my street fighter t-shirt. day two of my plan to attract the opposite sex in school and still no luck...

tomorrow is another day...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I took my meds an hour early tonight. How am I still not sleepy?!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_I wanted to follow in your footsteps
but they're leading me in circles_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that's not annoying at all.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

**** **** **** **** ****

i dunno if i'm ready for something like this


i can do it i can do it i can do it

who am i kidding


no, i can do it.


i don't know

i should just do it


ahhhhhhh..... another mommy from my mommy board wants to meet up with me this Sunday! She told me to pick the place! I don't know! I'm not even sure I remember what she looks like. So its not like it'll be a familiar face. omg this is kinda scary. no its like really scary. its not like we've conversed one on one AT ALL! omg 

what to do 
what to do

i should just do it i guess

okay i'll shut up now i'm just really really noyvous. :um :afr :um


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

R.I.P Bandit


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fiera said:


> R.I.P Bandit


:sigh :hug


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Another bumblebee. How are they getting in?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So yesterday a ride (called Rainbow) at the amusement park I happened to be in just a few days ago malfunctioned and crashed right to the ground, hard. Eighteen people were injured, 5 of them seriously. Wow.

They've had that ride for 25 years, but after that incident they've decided to close it down for good. The damage on it is too extensive for it to be repaired.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, mom. You really know when to say the right things. I really just love being reminded I have no social life.

Ps: did I mention I want out of here?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

how the **** do you expect to ****ing find out what the ****ing software errors are if you dont ****ing take down proper ****ing information from us. who the **** hired all you ****ing dumbasses and how the **** did we get ****ing stuck with you ****ers


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

More rain. Come on, let's see a real downpour. And some lightning.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

For feeling so insecure in my job, it's strange that the first dream of getting fired happened just last night.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh COME ON. That is just not fair. Really now ughhhh must you torment me?!

****.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Haha, I was out right now and caught a hedgehog. I brought him inside my cabin. What a cute little fella. I took some pics of him before I let him out again, lol.

Aw, ****, my hands are hurtiiiing....

Here he is:


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

^ It's so cute!!

Weeee I get to hang out at work for an hour by myself.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Why does the talking ATM speak with a British accent?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why can people never pick up their cars on time?! Have had to sit around past closing time every day this week waiting for their slow asses.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Stop squeaking you stupid fan!!


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am currently on 0.5mg of alprazolam and feeling slow. Fat load of good it did me anyway at dinner.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Terminator 4 trailer!!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I wanted to buy a candle holder but the store didn't have one.
So I got a cake.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^haha I like your style. it's always a good time to buy cake.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Note to self: Be careful when exiting the shower (naked) when you have a kitten who's looking for something to play with.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Note to self: Be careful when exiting the shower (naked) when you have a kitten who's looking for something to play with.


...What!???!! :spit :wtf ....AGAIN!!!!!!! :eek :con :um

.... :rofl :haha


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Note to self: Be careful when exiting the shower (naked) when you have a kitten who's looking for something to play with.
> ...


This was worse...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


.. :rofl :rofl ...Say no more!!!! :eek 

...Ah, Sprocket, Sprocket, Sprocket!!! :eyes :no :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know why I worry so much. This is ridiculous.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> I don't know why I worry so much. This is ridiculous.


one technique that may help: everytime you notice yourself worrying -don't worry about it!- simply say to yourself: "I'm just worrying." :yes (It's helped me a bit before.)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh i feel so depressed today :rain


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This day is going to blow.... I don't want to use the phone anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

4 actual events eh? Then my friend better get her *** in gear.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

That was like some weird kind of old-fashioned, Amish-type soap.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i went for an eye exam and got my eyes dialated. now i cant go to work for a bit


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Why is it so difficult for people to understand a simple NO?!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

**** it im at work anyway. my peripheral vision is blurry but i think i'll be fine


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ugh i feel so depressed today :rain


 :ditto


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Follow The Yellow Brick Road is stuck in my head for some odd reason


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

We're off to see the wizard.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I want to hang a map of the world in my house, and then put pins into all of the locations that I've traveled to. But first, I'm gonna have to travel to the top 2 corners of the map...so it won't fall down.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I want to go some place where there isn't any trouble. Do you suppose there is such a place, Toto? There must be. It's not a place you can get to by a boat or a train. It's far, far away. Behind the moon, beyond the rain.

[begins to sing "Over the Rainbow"]

I'd be brave as a blizzard... 
I'd be gentle as a lizard... 
I'd be clever as a gizzard... 
If the Wizard is a wizard who will serve. 
Then I'm sure to get a brain... 
A heart... 
A home... 
The noyve!

meh  *sniffle sniffle*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love this city.

Today has been nice. It feels good when the depression subsides and I'm actually happy for once. Everything becomes so much easier.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to get fat if she keeps on buying and making me food.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont wanna know


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I'm hypomanic today!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > ugh i feel so depressed today :rain
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've been so busy today...  I just had lunch now.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I wish sleep wasn't neccessary-such a waste of time (you never remember it anyway). I'd like to give it up, maybe by becoming a coke addict, but I know I'd go insane if I didn't enter REM sleep or whatever (at least that's what happened on a _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ episode).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

spooky couch


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh man my mind is flying around like a hive of bees on crack


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel like i'm takin 2 steps back. Not good.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Dreading the fact that I am ready to do go out, but have no-one to go-out with *sghs* I LOOOOVE sa


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Awesome day! 

That's all.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Everybody has a life except for me. Mit as well give up trying to be apart of society. I just have to accept the fact, that i'm just an dull,ugly,uninteresting person. Simple as that. No matter how hard i try.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yo, I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,
So tell me what you want, what you really really want,
I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,
So tell me what you want, what you really really want,
I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna,
I wanna really really really wanna zigazig ha


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I need a huge bottle of vodka


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally, the resume is done. Thanks for all the help, hysterical sleep-deprived mother.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I hate when people call, and ask me what i'm doing...WTF YOU THINK I'M DOING!!!! UGH!! I HAVE NO LIFE!! O Yeah, i'm just laying down staring at the damn ceiling,eating,walking up and down the d*mn hallway,wasting time on the internet,or either reading some book. What else imma be doing???????????????????????????????? I have no money,no car, and i'm mentally ill. 

I believe they get some sort of sick enjoyment out of my non existent life. Makes them feel good, i guess. 

Somebody just kill me now. I don't think there is anybody on this terrible planet that hates me, more than i hate myself.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

painnn mixed with morphine


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i wanna be a hobo, and sleep among garbage cans in an alley....


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

No more pelvic exam [email protected]# It's gross.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh god, I love you so much. **** me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed my nap this evening. Oh well, I'll head to bed early .


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I like her haircut


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> Yo, I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,
> So tell me what you want, what you really really want,
> I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,
> So tell me what you want, what you really really want,
> ...


...well, someone's feeling horny! :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I wonder how long my zipper has been down. :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Surprisingly I look good in a head band :yes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I love it!! I'm going to make this shirt and wear it every day!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am way too into Last Comic Standing


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh s***, where's the f***ing volume control? 

Note to self: never unplug the headphones!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I just saw a dog walk across the hall. Spectacular.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

As soon as you're born you're dying.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I can't seem to find a major chunk of my Italy holiday photos... :con :con 
...Hope I find them. :?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

TGIF !!! Rum and Coke anyone?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> omb I love it!! I'm going to make this shirt and wear it every day!!


LMMFAO!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I wonder how long my zipper has been down. :um


 :lol

I hate it when that happens! And more frequently than I'd like to think about. :um


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> omgnoudidnt said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long my zipper has been down. :um
> ...


interesting. i should start to look at girls' crotches more


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I shall have a few grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > omgnoudidnt said:
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I need a better Winamp skin.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy crap what a downpour.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

And _another_ bumblebee. This is worrying.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why can't I sign in?! I has a message to check :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-that was tiring yet fun
-I wonder what time she gets home?
-that creamsicle looked a little on the rotten side
-ASAP!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope she comes to her senses and chooses me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Scandinavia is so confusing. WHY can't these countries introduce the Euro? I have a zillion different currencies in my wallet now. Well, at least three. Takes me hours to search through my wallet for the right type of cash to pay for stuff. Okay, not hours, I just like to exaggerate.

Thankfully, Forex is everywhere around here. I wonder if I can go there and buy just 1 US dollar and 1 Canadian dollar. Just to have them, you know. That would probably be weird though.

Whatever, I _am_ weird.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Polar said:


> Scandinavia is so confusing. WHY can't these countries introduce the Euro? I have a zillion different currencies in my wallet now. Well, at least three. Takes me hours to search through my wallet for the right type of cash to pay for stuff. Okay, not hours, I just like to exaggerate.
> 
> Thankfully, Forex is everywhere around here. I wonder if I can go there and buy just 1 US dollar and 1 Canadian dollar. Just to have them, you know. That would probably be weird though.
> 
> Whatever, I _am_ weird.


do you really want a Canadian dollar? Its a coin, more weight in the wallet. :eyes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Everyone else got to leave at 3:30 and I'm stuck here until 4:30 boooo!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm confused...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My house is infested with aunts


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I see what you did their. .^

It felt good to get away from this place for a night.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Pizza time!!



seanybhoy said:


> It felt good to get away from this place for a night.


What place did you go off to?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Got invited through for a few beers by some old workmates.
It was good to catch up with them and good to know they had'nt forgot about me after all this time.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had too much to get done tonight to start drinking!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i bought 70 bottles of water for $10.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope me and her workout


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

This friggin' stress is going to be the death of me :fall


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i'm drunk. i got drunk today. my cousin took me to the fair and i got drunk. ; - ;


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

God! Another Saturday night doing nothing!
How can a social life be this tragic!!
I'm reduced to watching "The Notebook". ...oh God.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wanted to get drunk. Just couldn't go out alone or get something to get drunk alone in at home.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Now that was a refreshing sleep.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This one is one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> God! Another Saturday night doing nothing!
> How can a social life be this tragic!!
> I'm reduced to watching "The Notebook". ...oh God.


ooooooh The Notebook! Awesome movie! :yes Great choice. If you lived closer we could have popped some popcorn and watched it together. Or could have done something else too. I don't like how everyone is so far away. 

My only two IRL friends, I can't get them to do anything fun, like ever.  boooooooo.

I'm sick. I caught a bad head cold. Let the fun begin. :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > God! Another Saturday night doing nothing!
> ...


...I was just thinkin' the same thing, Cokes :sigh :cry

Last time I watched a chick flick with a friend ...was ages ago!!! :stu 
And there were some good ones too -like "The Way We Were" with Robert Redford and Barbara Streisand. ...I'd ball my eyes out at the end and my friend would just stare at me :lol -ya know with the song "Memories" when Robert and Barabara meet up by accident (both are now married to other people) and they share a heart felt meeting before having to leave again for good... :cry

Then of course there was "The rape scene" as my friend and I dubbed it: the bit where Barbara jumps on top of Robert Redford when he's asleep and kisses him -we'd rewind it over and over again!!! :rofl :rofl

...Ah: Good times!!! :lol ... :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm half lobster :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Rubes

:squeeze :drunk :sigh 

I know what you mean. :yes I balled at the end of the Notebook. I couldn't stop the flow of tears!!

lol, I remember when my friend and I went to watch "My Girl" in the movie theatre ages ago. We were both crying so badly in there at the end. We came out all red faced with tears everywhere. Of course with my SA being semi-severe at that time, I was worried about what everyone outside the theatre was thinking about me. Like they thought I was a nut job or something. :b :lol 

Have you ever seen the movie "Powder" It is one of my all time favorite movies. I HIGHLY recommend it. :yes It really pulls at your heart strings. Great great movie. I need to buy that one soon to have here forever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm half lobster :um


LOL that really stupid/silly song by the B 52's just popped into my head. If you don't know what I mean, have a listen. Its called "Rock Lobster"

[youtube:3qh8q546]szhJzX0UgDM[/youtube:3qh8q546]

Anywho, Aloe works great for burns. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hey Rubes
> 
> :squeeze :drunk :sigh
> 
> ...


 :rofl  :lol ...you're a classic!! :b :lol

I only once caught the very end of "Powder" many years ago. I don't remember it very well...

I remember being soooo embarrassed because of bawling my eyes out at the end of "Titanic" -and this was the second time that I had seen it at the cinema!!!!!!!! :bah :mum ops ops

And when the lights came on -all too suddenly for my liking, I was thinking: "Crap! ...hope no one sees me like this... :afr " 
:lol

But yeah... I vowed, after that not to cry over it so much (it's that bloody music that gets me the most :stu ).

I'm sort of a "try-hard non-soppy romance" person -but once the flood gates open: heaven help me!!!!!!!!!
:yes :stu :rofl

EDIT: "Rock Lobster"s a great song. And Aloe Vera is excellent for burns! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"I'm sort of a "try-hard non-soppy romance" person -but once the flood gates open: heaven help me!!!!!!!!!"

LOL, me too! ha ha ha!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh and as far as Powder goes, its not really a love story but there is a sad one intertwined into it. See, Powder isn't like everyone else (albino with high brain waves) and his parents gave him up to his grandparents (so sad when his dad turns him away when he's a baby in the hospital) and they kept him away from society in their basement where he read TONS of books on EVERYTHING. He even had them all memorized. Super super smart.

Anyway, his grandfather dies (his grandma died earlier so it was just him and his grandfather) and the authorities find him in the basement where this one lady, I forget the actresses name right now, helps mentor him and bring him into society to experience life.

Which ends up being heartbreaking. People really make fun of him, especially the bullies at school but also soon find that he has some powers because of some kind of electrical thing. Oh yeah now I remember! I think his mom was electricuted when she was pregnant with him, she died and I guess all the electricity caused him to have powers to move things with his mind and stuff like that.

Anywho, he does meet a girl. They fall in love but her dad sees him as a freak and doesn't want her to see him. But they do see eachother a little and stuff and that lady who mentors him yells at the girl's dad and gives him a piece of her mind.

There is a lot more to the story. Its is GREAT!!! very very very moving.

:cry :cry :cry 


:blah


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish it were thursday.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Oh and as far as Powder goes, its not really a love story but there is a sad one intertwined into it. See, Powder isn't like everyone else (albino with high brain waves) and his parents gave him up to his grandparents (so sad when his dad turns him away when he's a baby in the hospital) and they kept him away from society in their basement where he read TONS of books on EVERYTHING. He even had them all memorized. Super super smart.
> 
> Anyway, his grandfather dies (his grandma died earlier so it was just him and his grandfather) and the authorities find him in the basement where this one lady, I forget the actresses name right now, helps mentor him and bring him into society to experience life.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice! :yes  I shall have to watch it!

...the only part I remember is the 'electrocuting' thing. Him standing in a field towards the end of the movie... can't remember anything else about it, however.

As far as 'romance' movies go... I do love "The Great Gatsby". :yes :yes

It's like the epitome of tragic (non-requited) romance. Written by F Scott Fitzgerald and made into a movie starring -again! :lol - Robert Redford (I seem to have a bit of a thing for him!) and Mia Farrow.

...In summary: Gatsby is poor and Mia Farrow's character, Daisy, is 'a rich girl'. They fall in love but Gatsby can't live up to the standard's she's accustomed to. She ends up marrying an ex-highschool champion footballer, who's a real brute and who cheats on her.

But Gatsby makes it rich... not the honest way -however- and that's half the charm, in my opinion... well he moves back to near where Daisy lives. He stares out over the sea at her house and dreams of her...

A new neighbour moves in (his name slips my mind now -but he is THE character that narrates the book and I believe even the movie) Well, Gatsby and he become friends. Since this character is Daisy's cousin (or second cousin) Gatsby uses him sort of to get closer to Daisy.

Things get hotter. ...but eventually the whole story ends in tragedy. ...And the spoilt rich girl, Daisy, yet again "dumps on" the lowly peasant boy Gatsby. (He gets framed for something that she did).

And there are great lines in the book (I own 2 copies of it!! :lol ), for instance, on driving: "It takes two to make an accident." "Suppose you meet somebody as careless as yourself." "I hope I never will, " she answered. "I hate careless people. That's why I like you."

-That whole sort of: someone always dumps on somebody else... kind of thing.

..it's a pretty 'tragic romance' ...yet, I couldn't help but _really_ love it.

Here's a you tube clip if you're interested...

[youtube:3078j7w2]



[/youtube:3078j7w2]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My neighbors' cat was hit by a car and I don't know what to do about it. It ended up in front of our driveway, so we had to immediately move it aside so my mom could pull her car in. I'm afraid that they'll think one of us hit it. My mom moved it to where it would be close to their mailbox (because my brother and I were too freaked out by the dead cat to help). I don't know if it's proper to leave it there or to bury it ourselves. I can't just knock on the door and tell them. ****, I don't know.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> My neighbors' cat was hit by a car and I don't know what to do about it. It ended up in front of our driveway, so we had to immediately move it aside so my mom could pull her car in. I'm afraid that they'll think one of us hit it. My mom moved it to where it would be close to their mailbox (because my brother and I were too freaked out by the dead cat to help). I don't know if it's proper to leave it there or to bury it ourselves. I can't just knock on the door and tell them. @#%$, I don't know.


  Sounds pretty bad, Drella.

I'm glad though, that you even bothered to care about it -some people don't, you know  :squeeze :rub


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW, Rubes. That movie DOES look really awesome!! wow, very intense! I'll have to rent that!

I love the part where the clothes are being thrown everywhere and she grabs a shirt and balls her eyes out over how beautiful the shirts are. :lol 

Thanks for sharing that! Some of the older movies are the best. I really need to watch more of them. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbors' cat was hit by a car and I don't know what to do about it. It ended up in front of our driveway, so we had to immediately move it aside so my mom could pull her car in. I'm afraid that they'll think one of us hit it. My mom moved it to where it would be close to their mailbox (because my brother and I were too freaked out by the dead cat to help). I don't know if it's proper to leave it there or to bury it ourselves. I can't just knock on the door and tell them. @#%$, I don't know.
> ...


awww, yeah. I agree with Rubes.

Reminds me of the time I fell in love with a little kitty my dad's cat had when I lived there. He was so little and scared all the time, yet so fluffy, soft and loving. He would always rub his little cute face on mine. He reminded me of myself, how he was so fearful. He so scared to leave the yard, yet was determined when he saw his mum leaving all the time. One day, he got the courage up to follow her. He got hit by a car when he tried to cross the highway she always crossed. 
:cry We found out when some of the neighborhood kids came knocking on our door to tell us our little kitty was laying on the side of the highway. :cry

I can remember it like it was yesterday as my dad carried him down the driveway toward the house.

God, that kitty was special. That was one of the saddest moments of my life.

*sniffle sniffle*

okay I gotta stop thinking of sad things now. :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

God, my handwriting is terrible. Oh well.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I has bacon and eggs for breakfast!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sigh


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

My last summer break is almost over. It was fun.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

OMB TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT!! WHERE IS THE VODKA? I NEED VODKA!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I has bacon and eggs for breakfast!!


Aww..that kittens so adorable.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going to the casino.

Wish me luck. Please.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*Good Luck !!*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Ally! 

Cute.... ehh... whatever that is.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

My cat is missing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Right, still your job to point out the painfully obvious. And my job to let it get to me.

Quit being such a ****ing downer, I have to live with you.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah well beer then bed i guess.
I just hope it's good weather tomorrow. " fingers crossed"


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Derekgnr said:


> My cat is missing


dude  hope its one of those cats that knows its way home


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Feeling good today ready to take on the coming year!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think I had..... too many drinks at the casino...

:eyes

****, it's almost 5am!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****ing hair.

I might get a haircut tomorrow. There's a drop in hair salon right in this hotel.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Right, still your job to point out the painfully obvious. And my job to let it get to me.
> 
> Quit being such a @#%$ downer, I have to live with you.


Is that your mum? ...With relos, it might help to keep in mind that they probably have a degree of social anxiety/anxiety themselves.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Coco, Here are some quotes from the book "The Great Gatsby". There are others that I really loved but can't find...



> "They are a rotten crowd," I shouted across the lawn. "You're worth the whole damn bunch put together."
> I've always been glad I said that. It was the only compliment I ever gave him, because I disapproved of him from beginning to end. First he nodded politely, and then his face broke into that radiant and understanding smile, as if we'd been in ecstatic cahoots on that fact all the time."


The Great Gatsby
Chapter 8, Nick on Gatsby.


> He knew that when he kissed this girl, and forever wed his unutterable visions to her perishable breath, his mind would never romp again like the mind of God. So he waited, listening for a moment longer to the tuning-fork that had been struck upon a star. Then he kissed her. At his lips' touch she blossomed for him like a flower and the incarnation was complete.


The Great Gatsby
Chapter 6, Gatsby on his first kiss with Daisy.

Nick, on himself:


> "Everyone suspects himself of at least one of the cardinal virtues, and this is mine: I am one of the few honest people that I have ever known"


Daisy, on her newborn girl:


> "All right...I'm glad it's a girl. And I
> hope she'll be a fool -- that's the best thing a girl can be in this world, a beautiful little fool"


Page 170


> "They were careless people, Tom and Daisy - they smashed up things and creatures and then retreated back into their money or their vast carelessness, or whatever it was that kept them together, and let other people clean up the mess they had made&#8230;"


Page 115


> "Her voice is full of money"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It would be nice if there were even one person in the world I could get along with.

Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Polar said:


> ****ing hair.
> 
> I might get a haircut tomorrow. There's a drop in hair salon right in this hotel.


But I like your messy hair! :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Coco....

Here's the very final scene of "The Way We Were" with Robert Redford and Barbara Streisand ...as in: the one that had me bawling my eyes out and my friend staring at me!! ... :rofl

...pass me the tissue box... _*sniff sniff_ :cry :cry :sigh

[youtube:2t7kprnz]



[/youtube:2t7kprnz]

_Mem'ries,
Light the corners of my mind ... :cry 
Misty water-colored memories
Of the way we were *sniff
Scattered pictures,
Of the smiles :cry we left behind
Smiles we gave to one another
For the way ...*sniff ...we were_

(Runs from the room...!)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LostInReverie said:


> Is it Thursday yet?


Depends on which Thursday you mean.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I had a weird dream involving a (former?) SAS member. This is getting a bit sad. :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't feel like going to work tomorrow. Maybe i'll just call in sick.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Nobody likes your songs, they watch your videos muted._


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Rubes, loved the quotes from The Great Gatsby :yes and the movie clip from "The Way We Were" was very touching! :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I must share some great clips from Powder with you! :yay

Here is my favorite part in the whole movie! Where Powder is being teased by the bullies when he runs into them when they are out hunting then Powder shows the one guy how the dear feels after he shoots it. :cry Its a must see:

[youtube:191au6s9]-Uz80zTMO40&feature=related[/youtube:191au6s9]

Here is a clip where the girl who Powder likes is talking to him about what he sees on the inside of everyone and he explains that we are all a part of everybody and everything:

[youtube:191au6s9]XQ2Cg6koHPQ&feature=related[/youtube:191au6s9]

(right after that is where her dad comes and flips out at him)

Here's a good clip of him in class where they are talking about energy:

[youtube:191au6s9]anJee-FwvZw&feature=related[/youtube:191au6s9]

Last but not least, a little compilaton of the whole movie. :yes

[youtube:191au6s9]10wa5RRuDUQ[/youtube:191au6s9]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Ohhh, oohhh you're such a ****in hypocrite


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Thursday yet?
> ...


I mean July 24th. Is it?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

nope.

whats happening on July 24th?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I know the most beautiful woman in the world. I have a trapezoidal picture of her in my wallet.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*contemplating going out tonight*

I don't have anyone to go with though 

But maybe I'll get to know some people.... hmmmm....


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > ****ing hair.
> ...


lol, thanks Mr. Amocholes. But it's so annoyng. Gets in my eyes and stuff. Blah!

Well I didn't get it cut today anyway.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm gonna play ping pong tomorrow! I think that's so fun!

Sorry for hogging this thread. I'll stop now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Where is Ross?

He stopped posting the day before my birthday?

Okay seriously, I'll stop posting here now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm eating really really good food right now and it feels really good to be doing so, as for how hungry I am right now.

true story.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oy. This is like living in a tropical rainforest.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Tomorrow's gonna be different. Very different.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pills for supper.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mmm... room service on my dad's bill. Doesn't get better. That pie was very tasty too.

Okay seriously, I'll quit hogging this thread now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Closing in......


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

This dog is way too fuzzy. Soft, though.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Try frosted flakes. Works for me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think I just inadvertently named the kitten Edward James Olmos. I was only kidding when I started it, but my brother... won't....stop.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hollywood was awesome! We're actually considering going to their Las Vegas show on Tuesday


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to adopt a kitteh, but looking at these websites is insanely sad. :cry


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

damn , I am so tired :yawn


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

njodis said:


> Try frosted flakes. Works for me.


hooked-on-phonics worked for me =ll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Hollywood was awesome! We're actually considering going to their Las Vegas show on Tuesday


do i hear green man!?!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My cat is snoring.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oHOHD(H_(hf-93q2h-a934whgSDGHOPDGH(h3g-9ha23gh
awjg0[why9g[aw0gh
awgwhg

I am so screwed it's not even funny


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love staying busy.

The problem is I'm also lazy.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

................................

[My mind is so blank right now]


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why is installing a new lawn using sod not called sodomy?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I must share some great clips from Powder with you! :yay
> 
> Here is my favorite part in the whole movie! Where Powder is being teased by the bullies when he runs into them when they are out hunting then Powder shows the one guy how the dear feels after he shoots it. :cry Its a must see:
> 
> ...


...I can see why you like "Powder" so much, Lori.

The looks on their faces in the first clip (after he's "shown" the hunter what it's like to be "hunted") -well, it is 'funny' that they are scared of HIM -the 'gentle soul'. :con :eek

It's nice. ...I like it. 

P.S. I shall watch the other clips in a moment ...my computer is uploading youtube clips extremely slowly: I think I've exhausted it recently! :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

YAY IT'S MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(it's say what I don't feel day)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oooh yay like opposites day? I wanna play too.

I feel so effin great today! This is the best day ever! I'm not tired at all! My cold is completely gone and I have tons of fun things to do!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What's eating up all our money?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It has to be Thursday by now.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> oooh yay like opposites day? I wanna play too.
> 
> I feel so effin great today! This is the best day ever! I'm not tired at all. My cold is completely gone and I have tons of fun things to do.


That sounds horrible!!!

(Wait, am I playing the game correctly?)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I never wanna feel like that again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > oooh yay like opposites day? I wanna play too.
> ...


LOL, Adam. That is confusing. :yes hmmm... well if you were responding literally, I think it would have been "Oh wow that is great!" But if you were doing the opposite of the opposite of what I said...........wait a minute. I'm confused. :con

Lets just say you are right. :stu

Opposites Day: more random thoughts:
I LOVE it when I cook my kids a meal and they sit there and don't eat it!!!!!! Ooooh whats even better is when my 2 year old throws the food EVERYWHERE as far as she can in such a polite way instead of just letting me know she is done! I LOVE cleaning!!! Its so much fun and makes me feel happy and fulfilled inside! 

Oooh and I get to see my therapist today and tell her how much PROGRESS I've made over the last two weeks and how energetic and happy happy joy joy I've been.

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!

:yay


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I am going to make a phone call that will hopefully solidify a job in a field of interest


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


It sounds like you've had such a great day! I also love cleaning! I could definitely handle children and all the challenges they bring!

I love my job! I've had so much mental stimulation, and I value what I do! Oh the joy is just almost too much to take in at any given moment!

(OK, I'm going to break this into a new thread...This is too fun! viewtopic.php?f=52&t=85429)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_So why the hell are you cheating yourself, when you could give so much more?_


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I want to meet someone who can inspire me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't want to work tonight.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, lesson learned.
Just get it over with already ughhh.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I want to meet someone who can inspire me.


and i just want to meet someone who can perspire on me.

...ok, maybe i don't.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want a kitteh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feel like taking my new bike for a ride!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

someone, wish me good luck!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Good luck!


Random thought: That was a real downer.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I LOVE it when I cook my kids a meal and they sit there and don't eat it!!!!!! Ooooh whats even better is when my 2 year old throws the food EVERYWHERE as far as she can in such a polite way instead of just letting me know she is done! I LOVE cleaning!!! Its so much fun and makes me feel happy and fulfilled inside!


..he he he...   :lol

If I were your 2 year old, I'd give ya hell too!!!!!!!

I'd be like chucking that food all over the place!!!! Saying: "Yuck!!!Yuck! ...I want Mc Donalds!!! -NOW!!!!"

:b :b :rofl :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I want to meet someone who can inspire me.


I could inspire you Adam  

( :um ...did I say that?!!.. :lol )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I feel like taking my new bike for a ride!


...That's just disgusting!! :sus 
I've never heard such filth before on the forum!!!

(...don't mind me: one of those days! :eyes :troll )


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****ing games. I'm no good at games.


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

**** me


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Kyaa! said:


> What he doesn't know is when he gets here I'm going to tie him up and throw him in the basement.


...ooh! Kinky!! 

... :lol (just kidding!)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the pain, the nausea, **** it all


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Kyaa! said:
> 
> 
> > What he doesn't know is when he gets here I'm going to tie him up and throw him in the basement.
> ...


Someone has a dirty mind! :b


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

asdf's doggy avatar says it all


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm soo bored and lonely right now Mit as well take my a*s to bed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Beer good.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Tired.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really hate that “4 Minutes” song by Madonna and “Justin.” Yeah, Timberlake, you totally should refer to yourself as Justin here, because it's such a unique name. “We’ve only got 4 minutes to save the world!” From what, pray tell? Global warming? The rapture? Revenge of the aborted fetuses? That would be awesome, actually. Anyway, if you’re going to make such an imperative and alarming statement, at least be specific. I would understand it if she said, “We’ve only got 4 minutes to save the world…. by locating a top medical specialist and curing Fibromyalgia, because a mad scientist is about to detonate a global pain-inducing bomb in approximately four minutes, give or take a few seconds.” And then, like, Timberlake is in the background singing, “He gon’ get us, He gon’ get us! Yeah, babaay” in a nice falsetto. Even then, that’s not a song I would shuffle on my play list, though. Far be it from me to comment on the lyrical depth of modern music, but I would rather be bombarded with specifics than be left with unanswered questions. Maybe it's just me. Where am I?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

^ Do you hear yourself? I'm going to kill you.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I kissed a girl and I liked it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I kissed a girl and I liked it.


really? opcorn


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> I really hate that "4 Minutes" song by Madonna and "Justin." Yeah, Timberlake, you totally should refer to yourself as Justin here, because it's such a unique name. "We've only got 4 minutes to save the world!" From what, pray tell? Global warming? The rapture? Revenge of the aborted fetuses? That would be awesome, actually. Anyway, if you're going to make such an imperative and alarming statement, at least be specific. I would understand it if she said, "We've only got 4 minutes to save the world&#8230;. by locating a top medical specialist and curing Fibromyalgia, because a mad scientist is about to detonate a global pain-inducing bomb in approximately four minutes, give or take a few seconds." And then, like, Timberlake is in the background singing, "He gon' get us, He gon' get us! Yeah, babaay" in a nice falsetto. Even then, that's not a song I would shuffle on my play list, though. Far be it from me to comment on the lyrical depth of modern music, but I would rather be bombarded with specifics than be left with unanswered questions. Maybe it's just me. Where am I?


i like that song even though it makes no sense.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a mancrush


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am invisible


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ally said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Kyaa! said:
> ...


Not at all. ...I just call it like I see it. :stu 

For example, I know that you and "Batmancan" are dating :yes -which is sweet  -but then I just put two-and-two together. ...and well, it's not my fault if he has a 'big apple.' I'm only repeating what I've heard! :stu ... :b

Besides: It's my duty and right to tease the youngins' !! :yes :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> ^ Do you hear yourself? I'm going to kill you.


...Nooooooooooooo!!-Don't do that: I like your rants and wittiness!!! :clap :clap :yes 
This place needs entertainers!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If your bologna has a first name and it's O-S-C-A-R, then what name do you give to your wiener?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE it when I cook my kids a meal and they sit there and don't eat it!!!!!! Ooooh whats even better is when my 2 year old throws the food EVERYWHERE as far as she can in such a polite way instead of just letting me know she is done! I LOVE cleaning!!! Its so much fun and makes me feel happy and fulfilled inside!
> ...


LMMFAO at all of your comments today. You are cracking me up.

You are EXACTLY right! Haha my kids would eat McDonalds every day of the week if they could! They are like, screw this food, mum!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

NAC UOY FI SIHT DAER


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe Thursday doesn't exist.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn dog ate a piece of my puzzle.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thursday is the world's biggest lie.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I hope not. Stupid world.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Thursday exists if you truly believe.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> LMMFAO at all of your comments today. You are cracking me up.
> 
> You are EXACTLY right! Haha my kids would eat McDonalds every day of the week if they could! They are like, screw this food, mum!


Yeah, well you can't blame them :lol . As a kid my idea of Heaven on Earth was one of those Mc Donald's Birthday Ice Cream Cakes..... yummmmmm!! :yes 
(Actually I _still_ have a thing for them!!)

I'm going to tease you with this from now on, Lori!!  ...being that, as a youngin' my self, I was notorious for throwing food all over the place -for real!!! :lol :yes :rofl

...This talk of kids and Mc Donalds reminds me of Eddie Murphy when he did a sketch on being a kid and wanting a Mc Donald's hamburger, but I think his mum only gave him "_Wondabwead_"... I love "Delirious" and "Raw" ...and I really love "The Icecream sketch" ...where Eddie, as a kid, teasing other kids- 'you don't have an ice cream ...because you can't afford it! ...your dad's an alcoholic...!' - then drops his ice cream whilst showing off, and stands silent for a few seconds only too just scoop it up again and eat it!! :rofl and then start his little taunting dance again! :rofl :mushy ...I love it! -it's so spot on!! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:sigh ....I miss the '80s..... :yes :eyes :mushy

 ....just do.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know what it is I'm supposed to stop doing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> ^ Good luck!


-thanks! i think you wishing me good luck worked!

-i'm tired. :yawn :bah


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm so disgusting


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Good luck!
> ...


Glad I could help 

I could live here. Really.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the site doesn't seem the same. i feel like coming (i actually am) less and less every time.


----------



## Janelle (Jun 21, 2008)

I really hope it goes well.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope she doesn't freak out. i hope everything goes well with the visit.

DON'T FREAK OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****, that wasn't "Random Thought Of The Day". oh well...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not fair :mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I haven't been home in 9 days.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't believe I leave for Europe on Monday


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im scared!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh man I forgot about the show tonight. I'm pushing myself to the brink of total exhaustion with how many I've gone to this year.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wonder why no one from Bolivia is on this site. Is everyone SA free in Bolivia?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hmm the lotto is up to $125 million. Might be fun to buy a ticket and day dream about what I'd do with the money for the rest of the day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

OK i admit it i do feel a lil left behind. Happy now ?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

We're really going to make this happen! I don't think I've ever been this excited about anything!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, now I really would appreciate that dream being real.
Stupid thing has been bothering me all day.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The lights... they be flickering. =o


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope this works out


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm moving to Toronto.

I am. Seriously.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Yeah, well you can't blame them :lol . As a kid my idea of Heaven on Earth was one of those Mc Donald's Birthday Ice Cream Cakes..... yummmmmm!! :yes
> (Actually I _still_ have a thing for them!!)
> 
> I'm going to tease you with this from now on, Lori!!  ...being that, as a youngin' my self, I was notorious for throwing food all over the place -for real!!! :lol :yes :rofl
> ...


LMAO! Yes, Eddie Murphy is one of the funniest mo' fo's ever!

Thanks for bringing up that sketch, I needed that. :yes :spit :lol :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> I hope this works out


Good luck, Noca. :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

As expected, I appear to be the only one that's worried/suspicious. :eyes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm in such a major rut!!!!!

And now, eventhough, I'm much better than recent times -I'm still hesitating applying to jobs.

One thing that bugs me is the weight I've put on -for some reason that makes me feel worse about getting out!

...I'm inspiring my self by listening to certain music -Dinosaur Jr (from the 90s) -namely: "Get me" and "Out There".
And then there's art...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No one will even notice.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hot bathroom floor = hot water pipe leak
wet spot on carpet = hot water pipe leak
plumber + jackhammer = two holes on bathroom floor
no leak on my end = the unit behind mines fault
no answer at door = they should pay for plumber + supplies + labor + and repair

( story on SAF blog )


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Got to go backstage at Bottom Of The Hill! This year has been the best!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

w00bles


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wednesday = middle of the work week = sanctum sanctorum of SA hell!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Why do I even bother to try?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is it freakin Thursday yet!?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why must people bring in donuts for all occasions. I half expect someone to go, "It's partly cloudy out!! I'll go buy some donuts!!"


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Yum I wish someone brought me donuts.... 
I feel so sick today  please let me feel better soon


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

anyone ever noticed how a turtles head looks like an uncircumsized penis


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Im soooo tired!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> anyone ever noticed how a turtles head looks like an uncircumsized penis


YES! :lol So true. So true.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Donut OD...............


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GET OFF THE ****ING PHONE


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*sigh* when will it end?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh it's almost that time again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

More human than human
more human than human

That song (actually just that verse because I dont' know the lyrics to the whole song) has been in my head all day. :con


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why do I have so many friends?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mmm free sammich. The free makes it taste better.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Tim for another cryptic post in the 'Random Thought' thread: it feels like six years ago, but I'm miraculously in a 1992 state of mind.

And by 'Tim,' I obviously mean Tim Allen. He and I are overdue for a coke binge. He wants to spend our loot on Polynesian hookers, but I've swayed him towards the sweet, powdery blow. ****ing typos.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have salt, and I have pepper. I don't have butter. But there is a bucket load of apples here.

I'm planning to make it to breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, deep breaths now. Inhale, exhale, inhale, exhale.

You are okay.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This piece of junk is sooooo ****in slow !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What the hell are they doing here? Gimme some privacy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, why is youtube recommending a breastfeeding tutorial video to me? :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, I better order that takeaway already my stomache feels like it's eating itself or sumfin. Not Good.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I feel confident today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's officially Thursday. Well, here anyway. I think someone on here has anticipated this day for some unknown reason.

And I thought Thursday was a lie. How silly was I. Rhyme unintentional.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i'm stuffed.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Polar said:


> It's officially Thursday. Well, here anyway. I think someone on here has anticipated this day for some unknown reason.
> 
> And I thought Thursday was a lie. How silly was I. Rhyme unintentional.


It is Wednesday. Lies!!

Soon I will trade in this fuzzy thing for a baby of my own!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

[[/quote]

Soon I will trade in this fuzzy thing for a baby of my own!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

:lol Wtf ?

Umm i really should go to bed now it's midnight already.
Ah well tomorrow Ready or Not here i come.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Goodnight seanybhoy. Don't let the bed bugs infest your body!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> it may seem like a tall task but its because of people who dwell on the complications that the aspiring are burdened with fear, and the new masters of this dieing practice might never come to be!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The hell is that noise?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How hard is it to cook a hamburger well done? Apparently burn it means leave it so red it's dripping blood. I think I'm going to go throw up now.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Yes!!! I was able to smile at the drive-thru. :banana 
Today was a good day. I even danced while packing & didn't care if people outside could see me. LOL I moved those hips HAHA :banana :banana



Kyaa! said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > I feel confident today.
> ...


Thanks!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Why do I even bother?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bill clinton should be a regular in family guy


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > Soon I will trade in this fuzzy thing for a baby of my own!!!!!
> ...


Y'know, making fun of someone on an SA forum isn't very nice.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Why so serious?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Time to put my (lack of) graphic art skills to work


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

rawr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, it smells like Thursday.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sweet, Sugar, Candyman. :banana


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

michael jackson used to be so hip and cool. what a ****in' bad ***. l=


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

To quit or not to quit, that's the question ...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really need to dye my hair again if I plan on ever integrating myself into society. In its current state, I'm afraid someone may mistake me for Eric Stoltz in "Mask." If I dye it black, I'd be like emo Rocky Dennis.

Speaking of which..... hello, sexy new avatar.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Can I just go to sleep and not wake up tomorrow? Gosh, that'd be swell.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Either, i'm pregnant....or its the klonopin i've been taking. Either way, i've been feeling very nauseous(morning sickness feeling) for the past 2 or 3 weeks. 

....I swear, i just don't know. Apirins don't even help. I just hope i make it through this job interview today without throwing up.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^good luck with that


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ^good luck with that


 :ditto


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks guys

I think i'm taking too much klonopin. I've been taking like 5 or 6 mgs everytime i go somewhere. I took 7 mgs yesterday for my first job interview(did very good..they loved me), now i have a 2nd interview in about 2 hours. 

Noca, told me its not good to take that much klonopin, but i didn't listen On top of that, i take Seredyn as well. I just mix them together. Not good, i guess...but sure works for my anxiety.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why is the symbol for six just an upside-down nine symbol? Someone got really lazy when coming up with symbols.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I want her to email me


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Why is the symbol for six just an upside-down nine symbol? Someone got really lazy when coming up with symbols.


Whose to say that the symbol for nine isn't just an upside down six? :sus


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the symbol for six just an upside-down nine symbol? Someone got really lazy when coming up with symbols.
> ...


or that the symbol for 9 is a rightside up 6?


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

So much for that job interview. Stupid father let me down once again. Didn't even show up,didn't call to say he wasn't coming or nothing. I'm such a stupid,retarded b*tch for not having my own car at this age. JUST STUPID.

I'm going to go eat everything out the refrigerater,pig out, and just watch TV all da*n day. Food has always been there for me. F everybody!!! I will have to fall off the vegetarian lifestyle for today, i'm sorry I can't cope.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Today is the day I say no. I've kept track and Tony manages to go through half my cigs. At $5 a pack he can buy his own ****ing smokes!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My plan is going wonderfully so far. First time he asked for a smoke I answered with a "durr sure."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing like job hunting to make you feel insecure and pissed off.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

porn is sick! who the hell watches that stuff? the only video i masturbate to is that one workout video were chuck norris slides on that board.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i read once about a woman whose secret fantasy was to have an affair with an artist. she thought he would really see her. he would see every curve, every line, every indentation, and love them beacuse they were part of the beauty that made her unique.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need a pen. Does _anyone_ have a pen?


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Nothing like job hunting to make you feel insecure and @#%$ off.


 :ditto


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Shauna said:


> So much for that job interview. Stupid father let me down once again. Didn't even show up,didn't call to say he wasn't coming or nothing. I'm such a stupid,retarded b*tch for not having my own car at this age. JUST STUPID.


youd be surprised how many people dont have cars



ANCIENT said:


> porn is sick! who the hell watches that stuff? the only video i masturbate to is that one workout video were chuck norris slides on that board.


yea only sickos watch porn. its filthy and disgusted. the several hundred porn vids i have on my computer are just used for the articles, nothing else


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


Uuh " making fun " i think one of us are seriously misunderstanding each other.

But anyhoo erm yeah i just love this song.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Free pizza. The free barely makes it edible.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So I guess I'll be listening to cars all night. There's a busy freeway right outside my hotel room.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


The symbols for the numbers 6 and 9 were probably done intentionally. Just so ppl could put them together to come up with a symbol for something else many ppl enjoy to do with another person. 69. :yes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm already going to play the flu card to be able to go to the Portland and Seattle shows in Sept. No way I could go to all the Ca, Nevada and Utah shows in Oct without getting fired.. and it's actually a really hard decision.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> ...


:lol :boogie :boogie


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> porn is sick! who the hell watches that stuff? the only video i masturbate to is that one workout video were chuck norris slides on that board.


 :agree :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahh, the similarities. Am I doing it again? Because I'm not sure that's a road I want to go down.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

[youtube:13uqtas6]vpNALDbiB7s[/youtube:13uqtas6]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Precious


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb yr puppy can walk on walls!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwz! Awwwwwww hahaha. I laughed out loud when he started biting on the mat thing. :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I came up with a new song for my Kimba. It consists of my miaowing like he does in this very RubyTuesday cooky kind of way (you'd have to know me!)
:eyes :eyes :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't care about my job anymore. I'm ready for something new.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't think the movie title will show up on the bill but, still, I don't wanna take the chance.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> I don't think the movie title will show up on the bill but, still, I don't wanna take the chance.


chuck norris workout video?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the movie title will show up on the bill but, still, I don't wanna take the chance.
> ...


 :spit :lol :spit :lol :spit

I think you hit that one head on! :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, shhhhh!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, it's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

most.awful.day.ever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree. I mean, how many people can really say that they haven't ordered the chuck norris workout video just for personal satifational purposes.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I dunno, but Chuck Norris certainly gets me satisfied. There, I said it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah he really satifies me too on a lonely night. :yes :mushy :cuddle :love :whip


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> most.awful.day.ever.


 :hug


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I agree. I mean, how many people can really say that they haven't ordered the chuck norris workout video just for personal satifational purposes.


i'm not going to lie. not me (as you found out in my previous posts). the only time i passed on a chuck norris workout tape was when i found out that ***** christie brinkley was going to come out in the video. i said, no thank you.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope people don't get the wrong impression of me...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Two wins in one day isn't bad.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> [youtube:3090i6ga]vpNALDbiB7s[/youtube:3090i6ga]


Can you please get your puppy to eat my cat? I love him but he keeps me up all night and I want him dead.

*tired-and-dont-really-mean-what-im-saying-mode*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwz Libby doggie is cute! 


and yeah, Ancient, I know what you mean. I like to fast-forward through those parts. She's nasty.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

**** MY ****ING LIFE **** **** **** **** ****KKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHY THE HELL AM I HERE I HATE THIS I GET ONE STEP FORWARD AND TWO STEPS BACK **** MY ****INGG LIFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I learn from my mistakes, it seems, only to make more of them ...
WTF is wrong with me?!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have ****ing lost my mind.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I have @#%$ lost my mind.


 :ditto


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Chicken livers... yum ...yum...

_...thhhhwwwwaaaaaagggghhhhhhhh....._


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

blossom said:


> Why do people find Lost tv drama so different and profound? I wake up every day with questions like that. Where are we in the universe? Why are we here? Who the hell are these people around me? Is anyone really really dangerous? When will the next paranormal thing happen to me? AAAAAAAAaaaagh. How can anyone think that show is somehow far removed from real life questions. Different circumstances, same stuff.


I wake up with thoughts like this...

Chicken livers... yum ...yum...

_...thhhhwwwwaaaaaagggghhhhhhhh....._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now, I'm tired :yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm too tired to even think.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I haven't slept for ten days...because that would be too long.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am quick to feel some anger when I go running...but it doesn't upset me. Odd.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Chicken livers... yum ...yum...

_...thhhhwwwwaaaaaagggghhhhhhhh....._


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.... :rofl :haha


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I am so very bored....

...I can't believe that _THIS_ is my life.. :con :sigh :| :| :| :yawn


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not sure I even slept four hours last night. That's what worrying'll do to you...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmm if i keep on doing over time until april with the expenses i have i should be able to save up around $25k. im going to see if i can live thrifty until apr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I am so very bored....
> 
> ...I can't believe that _THIS_ is my life.. :con :sigh :| :| :| :yawn


 :ditto


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fantastic.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am so very bored....
> ...


 :ditto

and...

:get ...guess I'll just have to keep trying. :troll :banana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i was trying to figure out what kind of car is was for almost a month. every time i passed the car i was trying to look for the cars name or maker, but it didn't have anything. i had to go with my knowledge of muscle cars to find out what it was (during all this time i didn't use the net. i wanted to find out by myself). yesterday i finally found out what car it was. i remember seening the cars grill somewhere. i've seen in it on plymouth duster's. the next thing i had to do on was the tail lights (the only thing that changed for those cars (exterior) was the tail lights or grill (1970-1976). from the tail lights i went with 70 or 71 duster (they have the same tail lights). i looked it up and it turned out to be a 72 duster. the tail lights were smaller in the 70-71 duster than the one i saw (72 duster). i was off by one year. thats pretty ****ing good.

i'm going to ask the guy what kind of engine does it have (something tells me it has a 340 or 360).

yes, this is how i send my days...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am so very bored....
> ...


Double Ditto Guys.

I really need to push myself harder.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I am so very bored....
> 
> ...I can't believe that _THIS_ is my life.. :con :sigh :| :| :| :yawn


 oke :hug :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Noca said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ...I am so very bored....
> ...


E cosi!!! :lol Che sara, sara...  :hyper


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't want to leave


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I suppose i better go to work now these bills aint gonna pay themselves. "Groans"


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


is that some form of an Aussie tongue?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I really need to stop overthinking things :fall :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel awful, but I'm going to the store afterwards to spite that feeling. I hope the waiting room isn't crowded.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah, so this is gonna take a while to transfer.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Yeah, so this is gonna take a while to transfer.


I swear to God, if that money don't get here as soon as possible, I will make a call, I will have you taken care of. :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You're acting really hostile towards me. I'm consdering withdrawing the transfer.

And come on, who on this earth has the ability to 'take care of' me? LOL! :lol :lol

Don't kid yourself, Lori  :spank


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> You're acting really hostile towards me. I'm consdering withdrawing the transfer.
> 
> And come on, who on this earth has the ability to 'take care of' me? LOL! :lol :lol
> 
> Don't kid yourself, Lori  :spank


WELL for your INFORMATION, "I" YES "I" have the superior of superior abilities to take care of you MYSELF! I bet I can even jump over things faster and better than you. So, whatever. :mum :b :lol

Yeah I said it. Whatcha gonna do now, huh? Get all ninja on my arse?

I'm still waiting for the transfer too. Just sumthin to think about. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Noca said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > E cosi!!! :lol Che sara, sara...  :hyper
> ...


 :lol ...No: It's Italian!! "E cosi. Che sara, sara" (minus the apostrophes) is: "It's this way. What will be, will be" 
...Although, I really meant: "What is, is" -but then, my Italian is only so good... :um ...:um :? ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

It's 4:47 a.m. ! :shock ... 'nuff said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yawn :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> WELL for your INFORMATION, "I" YES "I" have the superior of superior abilities to take care of you MYSELF! I bet I can even jump over things faster and better than you. So, whatever. :mum :b :lol
> 
> Yeah I said it. Whatcha gonna do now, huh? Get all ninja on my arse?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the transfer too. Just sumthin to think about. :yes


You? _You_? _*You*_ think you can take care of me on your own?

Excuse me for a second. I'm getting a lot of complaint calls right now from neighbors because I'm laughing so hard.

:rofl :lol :rofl :lol :rofl

... oh dear. Yeah, the transfer has been withdrawn. Go ahead then, take care of me. It will be a fun party for me indeed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really don't think you could handle this. :no I can't believe you withdrew the tranfer. Its on like donkey kong now. 

Me, afraid of you? Psshhh... :rofl


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is gonna be interesting. 

I guess you like the feeling of like you were hit by a train  Or maybe you don't understand what you're getting yourself into.

If you say it's on, it's on! Let the party begin! :banana :clap :hs


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I hate being broke, this really sucks. 

On top of me having no money, it 
seems like everybody else is broke too, even the people with jobs. 

Gas is almost $4.00 a gallon down here where i live. Don't make no sense. 

I'm about to go crazy in this apartment. Can't even order a pizza


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

C'est très amusement pour employer des programmes de traducteur !


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

J'ai faim


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

? ????? ????????.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

KFC too yummy. Must eat more. Tummy splosion imminent.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Fromage Frais tout suite


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

TTFN


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

no, it's TGIF


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

fudge. i just bit my tongue lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh, I missed TATW 226... I need it to get on the torrent sites asap!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

My labwork today produced crappy results. I was so hopeful in the morning but things just didn't go the way I wanted them to. **** **** ****.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

darn. Where is a pizza when you need it?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> darn. Where is a pizza when you need it?


I had to go to the airport this morning & on the way back I got the courage to go to a pizza place. But they weren't open yet :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Whatever, you're goooone. 
It's okay.

No it's not.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Choosing the best few photos out of 2.5 million is gonna take a while.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What's up with all these albums of kids singing the latest pop hits? I mean, do people seriously buy and listen to these? What kind of person would actually enjoy this kind of thing? Actually, that's kinda creepy to think about. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Long live the new flesh.g, u x

hah, Edward James Olmos added that little addendum. jmiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 2qw1aaaaaaaaaaaa

..and that one.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****. my SA is really bad right now. someone please shoot me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ****. my SA is really bad right now. someone please shoot me.


 :hug :hug :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ribs for dinner! My boss smoked them at work all day.. just have to finish them off in the oven. I've been drooling over them all day!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I want my email


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"A mysterious stranger rolls into town on a unique motorcycle. All he carries is the bible and a desire for justice. Past vengeance collides as Ryder rights an injustice from his past and liberates the small town from a malicious oppressor."

Starring, written and directed by Dolph Lundgren.

Well, this sounds like the best movie ever.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Tired of liking girls who like someone else.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stop eating yrself tummy! Only 20 more minutes!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

elephants are people too.

(i'm watching an abc special about these poor elephants that rage against ppl and their owners because of PTSD)

Why is it so hard to believe that animals have emotions like we do?

aww
poor animals
all caged up
missing their families
and natural environments


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sweet. Walkoff walkoff walkoff.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I still want that email...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> elephants are people too.
> 
> (i'm watching an abc special about these poor elephants that rage against ppl and their owners because of PTSD)
> 
> ...


 :ditto Thanks for caring, coco. The animals appreciate it. =)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Holy schnikeys is it actually working?!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

haha no. ****ing Sony.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where is my other backpack? Where is my other MD? This is why you shouldn't wait until the last minute to pack.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I just walked into the kitchen cabinet. Now my glasses are bent out of shape :/


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ****. my SA is really bad right now. someone please shoot me.
> ...


thanks. i'm doing much better now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

990th page!

I need to bring my bike inside.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I should be sleeping


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> i was trying to figure out what kind of car is was for almost a month. every time i passed the car i was trying to look for the cars name or maker, but it didn't have anything. i had to go with my knowledge of muscle cars to find out what it was (during all this time i didn't use the net. i wanted to find out by myself). yesterday i finally found out what car it was. i remember seening the cars grill somewhere. i've seen in it on plymouth duster's. the next thing i had to do on was the tail lights (the only thing that changed for those cars (exterior) was the tail lights or grill (1970-1976). from the tail lights i went with 70 or 71 duster (they have the same tail lights). i looked it up and it turned out to be a 72 duster. the tail lights were smaller in the 70-71 duster than the one i saw (72 duster). i was off by one year. thats pretty ****ing good.
> 
> i'm going to ask the guy what kind of engine does it have (something tells me it has a 340 or 360).
> 
> yes, this is how i send my days...


yes! it was a 71! damn, i'm ****ing good!

engine: slant six. bleh...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder if there's a guitar book for bon iver's for emma, forever ago cd...


i wonder if the album is on vinyl...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go to sleep, but I have to have motivation!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> but I have to have motivation!


go to sleep millenniumman75! :mum


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

"Cheese shredder." That is it's positive name. They don't call it by it's negative name, which is "Sponge Ruiner." Because I wanted to clean it, and now I have little bits of sponge...that would melt easily over tortilla chips.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Who in their right mind actually enjoy's this heat?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I could sleep for 8 more hours.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...When will the Tour de France end!! :eyes

-Looks like I'll be going to bed tonight _sans_ my night-cap -_Merd!_ :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> "Cheese shredder." That is it's positive name. They don't call it by it's negative name, which is "Sponge Ruiner." Because I wanted to clean it, and now I have little bits of sponge...that would melt easily over tortilla chips.


 :lol


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

im not witty right now but i spent too much time thinkin of somethin to post that it would bea waste of my time to not post


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hair, you are going into a ponytail whether you like it or not, capiche?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

shyguy246 said:


> "Cheese shredder." That is it's positive name. They don't call it by it's negative name, which is "Sponge Ruiner." Because I wanted to clean it, and now I have little bits of sponge...that would melt easily over tortilla chips.


Hah, I loved Mitch back in high school. "I used to do drugs. I still do, but I used to, too."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just slept for 12 hours and probably would have slept longer if not awakened. 

What is it with me? I could sleep forever.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Can't think straight. Way too hot.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Bumblebees.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

a little bit of anxiety :um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Please, email me !!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm caught in a thought-trap!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> Can't think straight. Way too hot.


...o.k., I'd admit, Polar, that you are uncommonly good looking. :yes ...But don't you think that you're being just _a little_ conceited here...?? :stu

...Not to mention, that you're furthering the stereotype that all extremely good looking people are 'on the dumb side'. :stu :no :no

...Just my thoughts...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ ROFL.

That's all I have to say, really. :lol

Well okay, I'm ugly as a mo-fo, but I firmly believe I'm an extremely smart person. Is that better?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> ^ ROFL.
> 
> That's all I have to say, really. :lol
> 
> Well okay, I'm ugly as a mo-fo, but I firmly believe I'm an extremely smart person. Is that better?


...Now you're just beng patronizing towards all of us (comparatively) 'ugly' people! :bah

-So: _NO!_ That isn't better!! :wife


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Okay, umm... I'm sorry? :stu :lol



RubyTuesday said:


> Now you're just beng patronizing towards all of us (comparatively) 'ugly' people!


I don't see how I am, and I didn't mean to patronize 'ugly' people. And what is the 'us' doing in that sentence? You're not ugly, Ruby!! At all! :no :spank

Sorry for the spanking, but I need to slap some sense into you!! :wife


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> ^ Okay, umm... I'm sorry? :stu :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...spank away, my friend! -spank away!!

(Did I just say that :um ?!! :shock ......)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:shock :lol

Careful of what you're saying now. Maybe I will!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

what in sam hill did i eat thats making me poop so much


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just 4 hours & 20 mins before I go.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG Rubes, Rubes, Rubes........... You and I are far too much alike. I think I may have a long lost twin in Austrailia named Rubes. Thats all I have to say about that. :yes   :squeeze opcorn 


Or maybe it has something to do with our impulsive Aries sign? hmm ... 


:lol :b


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...RULE! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^YEAH BABY!!! YOU KNOW IT^^^

BEST SIGN E.V.E.R! :yes 

on the positive side we can be:
Dynamic and quick-witted  

on the negative side we can be:
Impulsive and impatient :b

But who's to say that impulsiveness is a negative thing? I think it can be very postive and fun! :yes :yay


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> But who's to say that impulsiveness is a negative thing? I think it can be very postive and fun! :yes :yay


...speaking of which: I'm feeling suddenly rather tired :lol

...no- seriously: it's 4:03 a.m. here and I'd better get some bloody sleep! :lol

-'Night Cokes!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> OMG Rubes, Rubes, Rubes........... You and I are far too much alike. I think I may have a long lost twin in Austrailia named Rubes. Thats all I have to say about that. :yes   :squeeze opcorn


I think you might be right about that. :shock :um


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

YES!! :boogie Today is a good day


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

oh well...can't look back and say I never tried.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just 1 more hour before I leave.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My heart is beating fast for no reason. Should have taken my damn pills.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My car is making funny noises and I don't have the money to get it fixed. Have to save that to fix Tucker.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

delete


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Ok, now I'm scared. Just 15 more min until I leave. *takes a deep breath*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****! a new girl at work just introduced herself to me 5 minutes ago and I already forgot her name. I have 20 minutes left before I go home. I hope I don't run into her.

wish me luck!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

2 people that i haven't talked to in a while are coming over right now! 

i'm really nervous. i hope it doesn't turn out bad. 

my heart feels like it's going to come out of my chest. 


:afr :sigh


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> 2 people that i haven't talked to in a while are coming over right now!
> 
> i'm really nervous. i hope it doesn't turn out bad.
> 
> ...


You will be fine mate. They are probably nervous too, just try and be yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think my kinder egg toy is missing a part.

I hate it when that happens. :mum Well it's the first time it has happened but now I know I hate it when it happens.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

whats a kinder egg toy? :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> 2 people that i haven't talked to in a while are coming over right now!
> 
> i'm really nervous. i hope it doesn't turn out bad.
> 
> ...


Good luck buddy

hang in there!

:hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've gotta be adopted.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> whats a kinder egg toy? :con


What? You don't have them awesome Kinder Eggs in the states?

For shame!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure we do. I used to get them all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Did you live in USA when you were a kid? :b

_They are sold all over the world excluding the United States, where the 1938 Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act prohibits embedding "non-nutritive items" in confections_ - Wikipedia


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need a beer !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Polar said:


> Did you live in USA when you were a kid? :b
> 
> _They are sold all over the world excluding the United States, where the 1938 Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act prohibits embedding "non-nutritive items" in confections_ - Wikipedia


W...w...well now.

:lol


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Sometimes, when I lie in bed at night and look up at the stars, I think to myself, "Man! I really need to fix that roof."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Polar said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > whats a kinder egg toy? :con
> ...


We have Cadbury's Cream Eggs. A chocolate egg (the same size, I'd bet) filled with white and yellow cream (to appear like a real egg). We normaly see them around Eastertime.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Reorganizing a billion mp3 albums is my idea of fun.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know but when I thought of "kinder egg toy" my mind was thinking of something completely different. :um


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks Bryan and coco.

i went pretty good until they started talking about why i don't go out anymore. after that everything turned awkward. i couldn't tell them about my SA. they asked me if i wanted to hang out with them. i said no because there was going to be two other guys i don't know.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I wish I had a dollar for every time I spent a dollar, because then, Yahoo!, I'd have all my money back.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I love it when I know people are online and they hide. Nice.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I love it when I know people are online and they hide. Nice.


i love that too!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14,908th post to this thread that has been viewed 139,524 times!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Flavoured sunflower seeds are under-rated. I'm eating some now. They remind of me when I played baseball. I wish I could play little league, now. I'd kick some ***.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Why oh why must you irritate the living **** out of me?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:1v0duxrv]R9PqjMSNfkU[/youtube:1v0duxrv]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

http://christianbaletoplessandpointing.com


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> http://christianbaletoplessandpointing.com


...ooh-oooh!! :clap opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this is going to be easy...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My room is infested with ants and there's a spider running across the wall. I'm just waiting for the raccoons to come in through the kittie door and maul me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> My room is infested with ants and there's a spider running across the wall. I'm just waiting for the raccoons to come in through the kittie door and maul me.


where the hell do you live?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Party party in my tummy....so yummy so yummy :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Polar said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > whats a kinder egg toy? :con
> ...


You can't find them at stores, but they're not hard to get. I can't believe you haven't heard of them, CoconutHolder. The best way to make something popular in the US is to prohibit it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

what did i do


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

**** this place.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

^ :hug


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> My room is infested with ants and there's a spider running across the wall. I'm just waiting for the raccoons to come in through the kittie door and maul me.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yay! It'll Soon be Monday.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


LOL that is so true. :yes

I'm surprised someone hasn't tried to push one on me at a party.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow. This is going to be interesting, to say the least. Haha.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG

I've been craving more and more lately to get a jobby job.

Well I'm off to pick up an application right now! Its kinda an outgoing place to work though so I dunno but maaaaybe I can do it????? AHHHHHHHHH!


WISH ME LUCK!

alls I'm doing is picking up the app and I'm scurrred.

I've worked before but not a place like this.


boopideeeboopdooo

deee deee deee

lalalalallala


breathe
breathe
breathe


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Great.. my grandparents have decided my room need a lot of work while I'm gone. There's nothing I love better than people going through my **** when I'm not around.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Great.. my grandparents have decided my room need a lot of work while I'm gone. There's nothing I love better than people going through my @#%$ when I'm not around.


Same here, especially when they find your porn collection. Ugh!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope hes got the insurance figured out by wednesday.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

good luck coco!

btw, what's a jobby job?


random thought:

I've been listening to the same two interpol songs the whole time I've been on my lunch break.

I have four hours of work left *sigh*

dogs pee

cats poo

mervyn's is going bankrupt lol

I shaved this morning

I have SAD

my friend is a closet animal activist.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

jobby job haha that is sweet.

I need to get some lunch.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I cant wait to go back to work. I actually enjoy my job for once! Only took 12 tries!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

That's the 'grand unified theory' finally complete, I'll sort out world peace tomorrow.

Oh, and I mustn't forget to tell someone where Osama Bin laden's hiding out; I've been sitting on THAT one for way too long already. Should I do that first or feed the fish? :stu


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

refined_rascal said:


> That's the 'grand unified theory' finally complete, I'll sort out world piece tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, and I mustn't forget to tell someone where Osama Bin laden's hiding out; I've been sitting on THAT one for way too long already. *Should I do that first or feed the fish? *:stu


 :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Double great.. broke the ****ing vacuum with a ****ing cat toy so I can't vacuum up the ****ing ants anymore.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Double great.. broke the @#%$ vacuum with a @#%$ cat toy so I can't vacuum up the @#%$ ants anymore.


Whilst vacuuming up the ants, did you by any chance crawl around on your hands and knees pretending to be an ant-eater? (I would have)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol


I want it to be tomorrow so I have my privacy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm obsessed with this.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

So am I really that awkward?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> Freedom is a motorcycle with a full tank of gasoline. As long as I do not inhale. o/`


wow


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm i wish i was like them.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> good luck coco!
> btw, what's a jobby job?


Thanks a lot, Ancient.

Well I did it! Wow what a surreal experience. I just felt an unbelievable feeling of "I'm ready to get a job" today after I got out of the shower. So we went up the mall so I can get the application.

I can't believe I may actually be working there. I'm afraid to tell you all where it is because I'm afraid of being judged by where I might work. I don't want to be classified as a stereotypical type of person. Cuz I'm not like that. I just like their clothes. (okay okay its the Gap :hide)

Anyway, I asked for the appl. and the lady showed me where they were. She said I could fill it out right there and talk to the manager. :eek Omg I almost didn't. But then I decided to just do it. So I went back and asked for a pen and filled it out. The manager there took it and looked it over. She said "So, why are you interested in working here?" I said "Well about 99% of my clothes come from here and I really like this store." She said "Okay!" with a big smile. She said she would not be the during next week but the other manager would be there. She asked when I'd be available for an interview next week. :eek So I said I couldn't do Friday but that any other day would be good in the evening.

She said I should be getting a call tomorrow from Amy (I think she said her name was) to set up the interview.

Wow this is all happening so fast.

I'm actually pretty excited. :yes

Plus I'll get a kick *** discount on all the clothes too. :yes

I hope I do okay in the interview. Sheeet I hope I can think of answers to the questions and stuff. I hope they don't make me put on a performance or anything. :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OH and a jobby job is what Snoop Doggy Dog needed to get.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great to hear Coco 

and LOL


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you, Elyse!  :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Finally! PS3!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Good luck with the job interview Coco. I hope you get the jobby job!


-- ****ing annoying flies. I'm this close to squatting them both. *shows with index finger and thumb*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

t-minus 30 minutes until pizza is done


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

38D :eek :eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oops, I did it again.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my god! they were huge!


----------



## Janelle (Jun 21, 2008)

My cat is sick


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ :hug 


random thought:

people still sport the mullet.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I take it someone has seen a nice set a teeth today. :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw a kid with a mullet the other day. What kind of parents would give their kid a mullet in the year 2008?

I felt bad for him. :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I saw a kid with a skinny bright blonde mohawk sticking straight up in the air. He couldn't have been more than 12. :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I saw a kid with a mullet the other day. What kind of parents would give their kid a mullet in the year 2008?
> 
> I felt bad for him. :eyes


I know. I feel bad for kids when I see that too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

njodis said:


> I saw a kid with a mullet the other day. What kind of parents would give their kid a mullet in the year 2008?
> 
> I felt bad for him. :eyes


the father and son both had mullets. i felt sorry for the mother/wife. she had this "kill me now!" look in her face.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I think Toshio's hurt.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> ^ :hug
> 
> random thought:
> 
> people still sport the mullet.


I saw teo people at the beach today with mohawks. One was about 10, the other 3 - and they weren't related!

Also, I did hear a cuss word - a father cussing at his kids. :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


>


TOO CUTE!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If there's one constant in this topsy-turvy world, it's this: all Tough Actin' Tinactin commercials are horrifying as all holy hell. I attribute this mostly to the fact that not only is a human being's foot set on fire, but also the top of the foot grows eyes and the toes move around like Dr.Zoidberg's mouth flaps. I will not sleep tonight.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I leave at 4am! What will you all do without me for 2 weeks :b


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Nooooo mserychic!! Don't goooo.

Wait, where are you going?

And may I ask you a pressing question...I can't wait 2 weeks for the answer....is it supposed to be MISERYchic....or MYSTERYchic....or none of the above?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Italy and Greece! It's going to be awesome! It's miserychic but only 1 i is allowed per screen name :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Have fun Kori, we'll miss you! =)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like tons of fun!! Have a great trip...cya when you return...hopefully you can share some nice pics of those beautiful countries with us!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Italy and Greece! It's going to be awesome! It's miserychic but only 1 i is allowed per screen name :yes


How'd you feel about the recent court case, where male lesbians (citizens of the Greek island of ****** :lol ) tried to get the international homosexual community to stop using the word "lesbian". And were rewarded with paying court costs! :rofl

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7520343.stm

...What's your opinion ...I mean: What of the rights of male lesbian's? :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thank you for bringing some ice cream. maybe next time it wont be melted!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> thank you for bringing some ice cream. maybe next time it wont be melted!


Melted ice cream owns. Watch your tongue.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We are almost to the 1,000th page for this thread. That's a first.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've basically stopped sleeping. I think I'm going to lose my sanity soon, and start camping out in trees wearing nothing but men's briefs and shouting at squirrels about the caustic, yet accurate, social commentary of Gustav Flaubert. The world would be better off without me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WHY So You Think You Can Dance WHY


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

sad day :rain


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> I've basically stopped sleeping. I think I'm going to lose my sanity soon, and start camping out in trees wearing nothing but men's briefs and shouting at squirrels about the caustic, yet accurate, social commentary of Gustav Flaubert. The world would be better off without me.


...Well, I'd miss ya Drella :yes -I like the cut of your jib, lass! 

And what's so good about 'sanity' anyhow?


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of cutting my only (girl) friend out of my life.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tainted_ said:


> I'm thinking of cutting my only (girl) friend out of my life.


 :hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

carry said:


> sad day :rain


 :hug


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yay its monday and im at work.

weekends are so boring


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Libby - omg that is the cutest picture ever of your puppy! Awwwz he's cuddling his little stuffed animal. I nearly melted. :mushy 

Mserychick - I'm jealous!! Have a great time! Can't wait to see the pics and you'll be missed. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe i can fill every forum with my name on it hehe


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Page 1000! :yay


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Quit hogging page 1000!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Random thoughts thread over doubles the banning thread. I like this thread better.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Quit hogging page 1000!


What are you talking about!! Are you trying to start **** with me again? :mum

I just wanted to be the first person on page 1000. I think you are the one that wants to hog it. :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, I want to hog page 1001, cause it will be so much better!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

page 1000
page 1000
page 1000
page 1000
page 1000
page 1000
page 1000
page 1000


:yay :rofl :spit  :mum :b :kiss :banana :wel :sas oke :get opcorn  :kma :drunk :whip :squeeze :hs :rub :hide :fall :cig :evil :blah


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The real cool kids are waiting on page 2000.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

njodis said:


> The real cool kids are waiting on page 2000.


no thats when this page is going to end


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > The real cool kids are waiting on page 2000.
> ...


 :con


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > njodis said:
> ...


just a failed joke :|

you know the world is going to end in the year 2000...this thread will end in page 2000


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for failing at making a joke!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Things are never as simple as they're supposed to be :fall :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This better be posted on page 1000 :sus 

Craaap I forgot to do that ****ing assignment. I feel like doing stuff...any stuff, but I'm lazy and tired. 

I cleaned my room and most of downstairs though. Sweeping, mopping, dusting, dishes...making pancakes :b 

My days still don't have any meaning. Time to hit up Job Bank.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> just a failed joke :|
> 
> you know the world is going to end in the year 2000...this thread will end in page 2000


ooohhhhhh no, my bad. :? sorry. :hug


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

awww I fell asleep and page 1000 was born. I missed it and am sad.

Edit: PAGE 1001 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YES EVEN BETTER
:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooooooooooooohs I found another place I may like to work at AND my bff said she'll apply there too if I do.........its a huge new shoe store opening up at the mall, and this mall is closer too. That would be way too cool for school if I got to work with my bff.

So if I get the other job I'll still take it and still put in for the other and leave my options open.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm feeling very nostalgic today.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Today is turning out to be a pretty good one!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

1001 as a base 2 (binary) number would be 9 in our everyday base 10 (decimal) numeral system.

I'm a geek.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> 1001 as a base 2 (binary) number would be 9 in our everyday base 10 (decimal) numeral system.
> 
> I'm a geek.


say what? :con :get

Heys nothing wrong with being geeky. Its actually really awesome. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Polar said:


> 1001 as a base 2 (binary) number would be 9 in our everyday base 10 (decimal) numeral system.
> 
> I'm a geek.


I understood that. I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm feeling very nostalgic today.


I felt that way yesterday.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ooooooooooooohs I found another place I may like to work at AND my bff said she'll apply there too if I do.........its a huge new shoe store opening up at the mall, and this mall is closer too. That would be way too cool for school if I got to work with my bff.
> 
> So if I get the other job I'll still take it and still put in for the other and leave my options open.


trust me, you don't want to work in a shoe place. i've been working at a shoe place for 2 years and its a *****. the only reason i'm still there is because the good thing about being a quiet person is that no one notices you. in a 8 hour work day i usually just work 3 or 4 hours. the rest of the time i'm hiding in the stock room or taking extra long breaks. no one ever expects the shy and quiet person to do that. they have even gave me a raise lol. i only work 3 days a week (the rest of the week i go to school) and those 3 days are hell!

i don't know, maybe you'll like it.

good luck!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > 1001 as a base 2 (binary) number would be 9 in our everyday base 10 (decimal) numeral system.
> ...


It's also a palindromic number, and as you know, no palindromic numbers can be lychrel numbers.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> trust me, you don't want to work in a shoe place. i've been working at a shoe place for 2 years and its a *****. the only reason i'm still there is because the good thing about being a quiet person is that no one notices you. in a 8 hour work day i usually just work 3 or 4 hours. the rest of the time i'm hiding in the stock room or taking extra long breaks. no one ever expects the shy and quiet person to do that. they have even gave me a raise lol. i only work 3 days a week (the rest of the week i go to school) and those 3 days are hell!
> 
> i don't know, maybe you'll like it.
> 
> good luck!


Hmmmm yeah, I don't know.

I think either place will be quite a challenge for me, I'm not sure which would be harder. :stu

I'm trying to stay positive though, thinking maybe along with my therapy and all that "getting out there more" will somehow help me cross some things that are a challenge for me and help me get better by facing them with positive affirmations and stuff.

But the more I think about it, I think I'd rather help ppl with clothes than shoes. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

4 hours to blow.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I broke my phone. :cry


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Another one down. Only 14600 to go (or thereabouts)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

she wont like me


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > 1001 as a base 2 (binary) number would be 9 in our everyday base 10 (decimal) numeral system.
> ...


I also understood it. I learned binary a couple of months ago because of my interests in computers. It's kinda cool. I want a t-shirt that says 1+1=10. :b


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been sitting here, for the last 7 hours, just thinking about money. This broke/unemployment thing is not working out.

I have a strong urge to rob a bank.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****ING FLIES

WHY DOES MY COMPUTER DESKTOP HAVE TO BE THE MOST LIT PART OF MY APARTMENT

YOU'RE ****ING GOING TO DIE ASSHOLES

For good measure: I'm okay.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shauna said:


> I've been sitting here, for the last 7 hours, just thinking about money. This broke/unemployment thing is not working out.
> 
> I have a strong urge to rob a bank.


Ditto ditto ditto.

How long is it going to be before I find something?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

**** you, SA.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Shauna said:
> 
> 
> > I've been sitting here, for the last 7 hours, just thinking about money. This broke/unemployment thing is not working out.
> ...


I'll tell ya what. Us three... we're gonna rob that bank together.

I'll... uhh... drive the getaway car. You two can do the whole heist thing. :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i did some cleaning this morning. i also want to work on my SA and depression. the road to recovery always starts with a clean room.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> @#%$ you, SA.


 :lol 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Consider the daffodil. And while you're doing that, I'll be over there, going through your stuff.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

sometimes no mater what you say comes out wrong.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

banana boogie!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh - it'll be time for bed soon.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

A guy I had a crush on in high school died recently. So strange.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy ****... a friggin' spider literally just came down in front of my face. I pretty much jumped back in shock. :lol

May he rest in peace in his paper towel casket.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want an 80s tee!!!! :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been on the internet way too long. In other news, my brother is slow-jamming with Justin Timberlake in the other room. Part of me wants to press my phone against the door and record his heartfelt sing-a-long for my new ringtone, but another, stronger, part feels too awkward about the idea of people hearing it as I fumble around to answer the phone. Be right back, recording it anyway.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't know what the hell to think anymore. :troll I wish I could just disappear.



Drella said:


> I've been on the internet way too long. In other news, my brother is slow-jamming with Justin Timberlake in the other room. Part of me wants to press my phone against the door and record his heartfelt sing-a-long for my new ringtone, but another, stronger, part feels too awkward about the idea of people hearing it as I fumble around to answer the phone. Be right back, recording it anyway.


 LMAO :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I wish I would stop deleting my replies on this board. :sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> Consider the daffodil. And while you're doing that, I'll be over there, going through your stuff.


 :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We are lost above
Floating way up high
If you think you can find a way
You can surely try


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I want an 80s tee!!!! :lol


I do to! Really badly. :yes

I'd really like a Frankie Goes to Hollywood "Relax" tee, I think that would be awesome.

Or just anything 80's really. Let me know if you find anything.

The one time I won and 80's t-shirt from a local radio station because I answered a question correctly. I was so excited. I wore it to bed almost every night until it died on me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Loney Tonues"

yes, I am a fantastic speller :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[youtube:3fpu7r5d]lUnqbBgYZmI&feature=related[/youtube:3fpu7r5d]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, Njodis!!! I'm from the internet too!!

Nice to meet you. :yes 

:wel 

:sas


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh jeez, waterworks!!

No new jobs yet. Stupid city.
And way to leave me with a whack of dishes. So very considerate. The only time hand-washing dishes is enjoyable is in the winter so it can warm your hands.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think I might want to move.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I almost choked to death on my horse pill vitamin.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I almost choked to death on my horse pill vitamin.


omg don't die on me. :hug I'd miss you, person from the internet, with the awesome avatar.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

My confidence has totally abandoned me.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> The only time hand-washing dishes is enjoyable is in the winter so it can warm your hands.


 :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You got a fast car 
I want a ticket to anywhere 
Maybe we make a deal 
Maybe together we can get somewhere 

Anyplace is better 
Starting from zero got nothing to lose 
Maybe we'll make something 
But me myself I got nothing to prove 

You got a fast car 
And I got a plan to get us out of here 
I been working at the convenience store 
Managed to save just a little bit of money 
We won't have to drive too far 
Just 'cross the border and into the city 
You and I can both get jobs 
And finally see what it means to be living 

You see my old man's got a problem 
He live with the bottle that's the way it is 
He says his body's too old for working 
I say his body's too young to look like his 
My mama went off and left him 
She wanted more from life than he could give 
I said somebody's got to take care of him 
So I quit school and that's what I did 

You got a fast car 
But is it fast enough so we can fly away 
We gotta make a decision 
We leave tonight or live and die this way 

So remember when we were driving, driving in your car 
The speed so fast I felt like I was drunk 
City lights lay out before us 
And your arm felt nice wrapped 'round my shoulder 
And I had a feeling that I belonged 
And I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone 

You got a fast car 
And we go cruising to entertain ourselves 
You still ain't got a job 
And I work in a market as a checkout girl 
I know things will get better 
You'll find work and I'll get promoted 
We'll move out of the shelter 
Buy a big house and live in the suburbs 

So remember when we were driving, driving in your car 
The speed so fast I felt like I was drunk 
City lights lay out before us 
And your arm felt nice wrapped 'round my shoulder 
And I had a feeling that I belonged 
And I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone 

You got a fast car 
And I got a job that pays all our bills 
You stay out drinking late at the bar 
See more of your friends than you do of your kids 
I'd always hoped for better 
Thought maybe together you and me would find it 
I got no plans I ain't going nowhere 
So take your fast car and keep on driving 

You got a fast car 
But is it fast enough so you can fly away 
You gotta make a decision 
You leave tonight or live and die this way


This song popped in my head today. :stu :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I better hit the gym before laziness engulfs another day.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:1d9r8yyi]IFidlZdAQxg[/youtube:1d9r8yyi]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

How crazy is it to move to another city for a specific therapist there? In addition, I'd have a different job and actually know a couple people.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

did anyone else feel that earthquake!?


...and I thought that was all me. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

but I got a dalmatian, and I can still get high
I can play the guitar like a mother****in' riot


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> did anyone else feel that earthquake!?
> 
> ...and I thought that was all me. :sigh


i cant remember when was the last earthquake i felt.
viewtopic.php?f=45&t=85841


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> did anyone else feel that earthquake!?
> 
> ...and I thought that was all me. :sigh


I was driving & didn't feel it lol But when I got to the bank they closed it & evacuated everyone lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This morning sucked from the moment I woke up lol I hate it when I'm weak & not true to myself. Also had to go somewhere that brought back unhappy memories. I hope I never have to go there again in my life. I feel like getting away. Time to make a few phone calls & see if anyone can hang out.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Ugh, i hate when people(including family) just pop up at your house. You could at least call first, d*mn.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God, I love it when I'm manic.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Shauna said:


> Ugh, i hate when people(including family) just pop up at your house. You could at least call first, d*mn.


 :ditto 
I need like 10 years notice if someone's coming.

RT erm it's turned all thunder and lightningy.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

^lol...i know right. It took me like 10 mins, just to open the door for him(my cousin). I lied, and said i was in a deep sleep. All the while, i was shaking in the hallway...waiting for him to go away. I hate persistent people...i really do :mum


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I can see myself being like the character "Quiser" in the movie Steel Magnolias, in about 20 or 30 yrs from now.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh. when will computer programmers learn that the best way to make a program work is for them not to touch it after its been released. all they do is make things worse :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess I should finish watching that movie.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww like the big sis i never had ^^ ops 


Aherm moving on though Lime wire is sooooo freakin slow i'm gonna cry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^awwwwwwwwz^



I gotta go do the dishes now. ****.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have noticed that every time I lip sync to The Bee-Gees, I do the Bee-Gees teeth. If you're looking for a visual, I equate it with sticking peanut butter behind the lips of a horse.

Do horses have lips? Ah, you get the gist. I'm talking to myself, here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Must they do that _every_ night?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

It's already bedtime..****. Well almost.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

She's always been there for me the past few years. thx


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Little tip: if you're ever eating out and get taken to a German restaurant -don't order the Shweinshaxe! :no :troll uke uke


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I don't want to be alone anymore.


 :sigh :squeeze :group

Do what I do... volunteer to take elderly people out ...and get bored close to death with constant talking! :sus :rofl












> "Abe Simpson...
> Grandpa Simpson lives at the Springfield Retirement Castle. He is a fountain of wisdom, impossible to shut off, whose babble eventually lulls people into a deep rage..."


 :blah :blah :blah :blah :blah :time ... :sigh :? :dead


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I don't want to be alone anymore.


 :con Hey: How'd your post get to be AFTER mine when I even quoted you!!!

*Twightlight Zone music* :afr


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't want to be alone anymore.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My cat poked her head in the shower and watched me for several minutes. I was kind of disturbed. Why should I be?? :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ardrum said:


> My cat poked her head in the shower and watched me for several minutes. I was kind of disturbed. Why should I be?? :lol


Haha, sometimes my dog stands on her hind legs and pokes her head around the curtain staring at me. Freaks me out a bit but I'm not closing the door just because of her.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Way to effing go.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Are we at war? *Hides in ditch*

*Someone turn off the damn sprinkler. I'm getting all wet.*

Where the **** are they shooting from? FFS is anyone in charge here?

This is CHAOS!

Edit: It's okay. It was just a thunderstorm.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Today's gonna be a good day


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

the only way things are going to change here is if i look for another job. what keeps me here? are lower wages really that bad compared to a crappy environment? i wish things were like they used to be here. i looked forward to coming to work.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I hope I'm not coming down with something. :afr


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> My cat poked her head in the shower and watched me for several minutes. I was kind of disturbed. Why should I be?? :lol


...
opcorn ....

...No, seriously- :rofl :rofl

My mum told a similar story when Kimba was only a youngin'! He'd miaow and miaow to get into the bathroom only to then peer at my mum taking a skower! :eek :lol ...but he's only an innocent! -just a precious! :mushy :yes :mushy

He just wants his attention....

I remember once Kimba staring at me whilst I was disrobing. ... :sigh but then I can't blame him for noticing the difference between 'clothes on' and 'clothes off' ...he's only an animal afterall! :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> the only way things are going to change here is if i look for another job. what keeps me here? are lower wages really that bad compared to a crappy environment? i wish things were like they used to be here. i looked forward to coming to work.


...Working is (most of the time) hard, ey :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh i better scedaddle i'm gonna be late.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pills, please calm me down. I just want to sleep tonight.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

If I ever meet you, I'll control-alt-delete you

Sorry :lol its from a Weird Al song...I love that line.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> If I ever meet you, I'll control-alt-delete you
> 
> Sorry :lol its from a Weird Al song...I love that line.


LMMFAO!! That is funny as all hell!!!! hahahah!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE (did I say Love?) yeah I LOVE Weird Al. He kicks MAJOR astroterph. :yes

I can never get enough of Amish Paradise (speshlly since I live like and hour and a half away from them)
and Eat it
and White and Nerdy

good stuff


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Pills, please calm me down. I just want to sleep tonight.


 :hug Hope it works hon.

I freakin developed a tolerance to Kpin when this dumbass doc suggested I up my Lexapro....which increases anxiety for me tenfold hence the increase in taking kpin) anyways now I'm trying to get the hell off of it and tis not easy! assmunchers.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Pills, please calm me down. I just want to sleep tonight.
> ...


I'm pretty mech terrified of tolerance. I love my klonopin. Trying to be real careful with how I take my meds *(but today is an exception). *I'm feeling nice and chill now. I don't have the energy to really give a **** about things that were bothering me.

Anyway, sorry about your experience with it =(
Docs can be major asshats sometimes, huh?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yes they can. It really sucks to be in this situation right now where you can't go one day without taking some so you don't feel shakey and paranoid and everything else. meh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ yeh that kinda makes me worried about getting a job. I'd be taking it much more frequently. Ugh, one of those 'i'll deal with it when it happens' sorta things.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh i wish i were an oscar meyer weiner


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ yeh that kinda makes me worried about getting a job. I'd be taking it much more frequently. Ugh, one of those 'i'll deal with it when it happens' sorta things.


yeah thats the best way to look at it.. i mean, what are you gonna do, right? I think I'm going to have to tell my doc that my tolerance moved up to 1mg at a time so that I don't have to worry about running out and stuff. Although I'm still striving to not use it when I don't need it and all that stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> oh i wish i were an oscar meyer weiner


 :hug good luck with that, Nubly.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am starting to get bored with this way of life......


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ugh. i need to get out of here for a while. i study some more later. 


hope shes down for some pupusas.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

This is my 4,000 post, finally !! :yay


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My head is ....

spinning. Woah.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ally said:


> This is my 4,000 post, finally !! :yay


yayayayayaya :boogie :clap :boogie :clap


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Is it just me or is the forum slow right now?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*No*

Concluded. :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Polar! Whats up?


I'm such a dork. I joined a freaking fan club for Chris Kattan. 


Dork!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am a tranquil bunny. Hop, hop. Hop, hop.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

When I grow up, I wanna be famous, I wanna be a star, I wanna be in movies.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

When I grow up, I want to have a mustache just like Tom Skerritt's. Luckily, I'm halfway there. 

I feel horrible today. I need to be on medication to control these highs and lows.. it's unbearable.

hah, my post has begun a new page and now seems completely random.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

He had just as much of a right to be there as I did


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Thinking is such hard work!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's okay.

Where's my self-discipline though? I should have gone to bed earlier.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so bored, I don't know why I even come online anymore.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i always just ****ing upset people for nothing. for no reason at all, they get upset. they can never understand. isn't that just what the **** life is all about? bastards misunderstanding people. grow the **** up river. grow the **** up, and in the mean time **** you. that's all i got. that's all i'm willing to expend on cock suckers with jobs and no life who ban people for no reason, as someone once did, which is the only reason you exist. kind of ironic what you've become. Excuse me, I don't want to die being quiet, reserved and sensible, living in accordance with superficial sanctimony to no one in particular, just everyone. I want to live and die, for the sheer purpose of defining those terms as no one else has ever. LIVE AND DIE.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm glad I went today


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > oh i wish i were an oscar meyer weiner
> ...


 :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> *No*
> 
> Concluded. :rain


Hey Polar! -You're from Norway... so I was wondering: have you ever eaten whale meat before??  :stu


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

I want to understand about the shadow. Damnit. Yes, still.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why, I must be hallucinatin', I see little balls of sunshine in a bag!


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Drella said:


> Why, I must be hallucinatin', I see little balls of sunshine in a bag!


 :rofl

I remember that episode!!!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella Drella Drella
-Why couldn' ya be a fella?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Because our lord, The Savior, did not bestow upon me the testicles. 




And by 'our lord,' it's pretty obvious who I mean.... Harry Dean Stanton. Where the hell am I going with this? I'm delirious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe I should skip out on that walk this morning. I'm up early enough to be tired tonight.

Pun not intended with the whole 'skip out' thing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> Because our lord, The Savior, did not bestow upon me the testicles.
> 
> And by 'our lord,' it's pretty obvious who I mean.... Harry Dean Stanton. Where the hell am I going with this? I'm delirious.


You crack me the **** up. Don't stop.

:rofl :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> When I grow up, I wanna be famous, I wanna be a star, I wanna be in movies.


 :ditto

Be rich. Travel. Pay people to do things for me. Um, donate money. Yeah, I'd donate too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I woke up way to ****ing early today.

I woke up to the sound of "EERRR ERRRR ERRRR ERRRR!" ****ing repeatedly at like, what, 5:30 or some ****? Then again at like 5:45. Then again at like 6:00. Hubby's stupid alarm clock. By that time (actually after the first time) my stupid brain wouldn't let me fall back asleep. I hate that! It always happens to me. I can't EVER just go back to sleep easily, or at all, when something wakes me up like that.

So, I woke up cursing and stuff. I am miserable now and probably will be all day. Miserable and tired.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


fun fun fun

happy happy 
joy joy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm I wonder if the creators of 'Evergreen Place' are aware of how many trees they had to cut down to build it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I woke up to the sound of "EERRR ERRRR ERRRR ERRRR!" ****ing repeatedly at like, what, 5:30 or some ****? Then again at like 5:45. Then again at like 6:00.


:lol i set my cell phone alarm at three different times incase the first one doesnt wake me up. dont know why but i love your new sig


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drella,

I'll donate my testicles to you if you want. I don't need them, and you're a deserving recipient!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I woke up to the sound of "EERRR ERRRR ERRRR ERRRR!" ****ing repeatedly at like, what, 5:30 or some ****? Then again at like 5:45. Then again at like 6:00.
> ...


Thanks! I like it too :yes . Reminds me of myself. :stu 
A ram is the sign for Aries. :b

Yeah, my hubbs is like that too. The loud *** alarm that could wake up the neighborhood goes off about 4-5 times. Then he also sets his sell phone just in case. Because there are times he gets up in a fog and turns his alarm off instead of hitting snooze.

I can't stand it!!!!!!!!! :mum


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ dont do it drella. those things are a hassle and a pain when you get hit on them. also they look terrible just hanging there


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Don't worry, nubly, I just want to hang them from car's rear view mirror like fuzzy dice. Except better.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

call them skin balls, start a new trend and make millions selling them


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sodium's a *****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't believe how obsessed I'm becoming. I'm like a weird stalker person.

Omg he was just in Pittsburg IN JUNE!!!!! OMG that is like sooooooooooo freaking close to where I live. Well, like 4 hours, but still. OMG I feel like crying. 

I would have drove there or something and did, I dont' know what, prolly would have gotten thrown into jail for harassment. lol lol lol 

Wow I"m really losing it.

Its official.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Feels like Friday.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want it to be friday already!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Drella said:


> I feel horrible today. I need to be on medication to control these highs and lows.. it's unbearable.


 :ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hope i do good on my test.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i hope i do good on my test.


Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i hope i do good on my test.


I hope it wasn't a grammar test :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ :lol I didn't even realize that until you said it^^


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i hope i do good on my test.
> ...


no, it's for my history class.

P.S. you *******.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


 :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

My baby is at my Mom's. It's quiet.

I'm not doing this anymore.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


 :rofl :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

woah what happened..........


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

The spiders in my house are evolving.. my bug spray does nothing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want pizza. i wish someone would go get me some.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why did you have to go and do that?... :no


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I must be out of it :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fiera said:


> I must be out of it :sigh


 :hug i hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

**** the world


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm really tired of meds (OTC) working opposite of what they're supposed to do :sigh 

On another note... I HATE fleas!! :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Be careful what you wish for cause you just might get it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^j-j-j-just might get it. The fact that those lyrics popped into my head makes me sad.

It is raining here for the first time in forever, and I love listening to it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm up waaaaaaaaaaaaay early today. Well, at least I had some practice yesterday getting up at 5:30am. Today I topped it at 4:00am. I feel weird.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Muahahaha .... 
Just feel like laughing out loud. For no reason. Have I gone crazy?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Jellybeanz said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > Why, I must be hallucinatin', I see little balls of sunshine in a bag!
> ...


Oh yeah!!! :idea :lol ...

[youtube:sxz26zug]



[/youtube:sxz26zug]
*
"...To sleep -perchance to dream! ...Maii Gawd!! -What a wonderful line!!
...Ohhhh... I'm gettin' so good I cain't staand it!!"*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a sister who has some sort of ability to tell when I really need to pee, causing her to instinctively have a 3 hour shower.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's another of my fav "Golden Girls" moments...

-when Sophia rents porn :rofl :rofl :cry :rofl 
[youtube:1d0xj5c0]



[/youtube:1d0xj5c0]
*
Dorothy: Ma. we did not get a VCR so that you could watch dirty movies...!!
Sophia: I'm eighty-one. What are you worried about? -Afraid that I'm gonna find someone at the centre to do that with?!"*

:lol :lol :mushy ...luv the show. :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Woops, I did it again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What was the point of that?
Just move back home!!

Argghhh, etc.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hmm... I just realized I haven't eaten for about 18 hours.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm on top of the world!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Hmm... I just realized I haven't eaten for about 18 hours.


Ruh Rohhhh :no

WTH are you thinking? :con :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> I'm on top of the world!!


 :yay :yay  :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa! said:


> We're not going to make it to the 11:00am showing! WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh man!!! Hope you make it! What movie? The Dark Knight? I REALLY wanna see that and I'm not even a Batman fan.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I don't blame you. It really sucks when its crowed for multiple reasons.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

At 9pm I'm gonna dance to awesome tunes by myself in my own living room. And I'm not gonna keep the blinds closed or anything. Because I don't caaare if people see me. I think.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My doctor is hot.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My doctor is not.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My doctor is on vacation and did of course not manage to call in a new prescription of Seroquel for me. Probably too busy laying on the beach pretending to read a magazine while peeking at topless ladies.

The only reason I got sleep tonight is because I found a pill on my bedroom floor that I had dropped before.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

There was this girl at my old school who used to have a moustache. People used to tell her but she never shaved it off. She left school but about a year later got a job cleaning at the school. She also had a beard then. That was weird.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im gonna buy an Audi S4, my dream car!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Noca said:


> Im gonna buy an Audi S4, my dream car!


Nice!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I made a phone call I dreaded making.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:rain :x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I always feel worse after they come home. **** trying to be civil. I will make as many sarcastic remarks as I feel necessary.

YOU ARE NOT HELPING.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm done with today. i'm not here for anyone (except one person, which i'll probably see later today).


**** today!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm out of seroquel. I wonder if I'll be able to sleep tonight. Well, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, does a 591 mL bottle of pepsi count as dinner?
I fail to see how spending $170 on groceries results in still having an empty fridge. 

There are tons of beverages to choose from, which is a nice change...like 5 boxes of cereal...and the rest isn't really anything you can put together and create a meal with. I'm really stuck. I'd have cereal but cereal was my lunch. NO wait, lunch was popcorn and a granola bar.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm done with today. i'm not here for anyone (except one person, which i'll probably see later today).
> 
> @#%$ today!


Actually it should be WHOM i'll probably see later today.

You are really banging down that grammar recently, eh ANCIENT?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy **** am I wiped out. What a long, long, long, hectic, emotional and crazy day.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, there are about 20 moths on the outside of our patio door.

:afr


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The world's oldest joke, which dates back to 1900 B.C., goes: "Something which has never occurred since time immemorial; a young woman did not fart in her husband's lap."


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to go to bed. Hope no more dreams like the last one.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

1.30am here, I need to go sleep.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So, does a 591 mL bottle of pepsi count as dinner?
> I fail to see how spending $170 on groceries results in still having an empty fridge.
> 
> There are tons of beverages to choose from, which is a nice change...like 5 boxes of cereal...and the rest isn't really anything you can put together and create a meal with. I'm really stuck. I'd have cereal but cereal was my lunch. NO wait, lunch was popcorn and a granola bar.


I pretty much live off toast with peanut butter.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

She's beautiful. That's for sure.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder how many people know? i hope its not as obvious as some poeple make it.

i know of 5 people that know already. maybe 6.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my day was just made! 


its going to be another long night...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nope, my attempt to sleep last night failed miserably. Well at least I'm getting my meds refilled today. I guess I've become dependent on Seroquel.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Something tells me it's going to be a long day.
Tomorrow will be okay because my brother's coming over.
Monday will suck.
Tuesday will suck really hard if anyone's home but me.

Negative thoughts, yay.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

mood...lowering...


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I can't stand cheap people. It makes me real mad when someone says something like, "Hey, when are you going to pay me that $100 you owe me?" or "Do you have that $50 you borrowed?" Man, quit being so cheap!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a headache.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> She's beautiful. That's for sure.


You'll never ever fade
You're lovely but it's not for sure
That I won't ever change
And though my love is rare
Though my love is true

I'm like a bird, I only fly away
I don't know where my soul is, I don't know where my home is
(and baby all I need for you to know is)
I'm like a bird, I only fly away
I don't know where my soul is , I don't know where my home is
All I need for you to know is

Had to finish the lyrics...sorry


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Something tells me it's going to be a long day.
> 
> Negative thoughts, yay.





Toscy said:


> mood...lowering...


 :ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > She's beautiful. That's for sure.
> ...


 :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm all stuffed up.

I slept from 10pm last night until 1:30pm today. I friggen need it so shaddup you face.

My right eye is still blurry.

My neck hurts.

true story


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay everybody, everybody.

So I found the song. Its called:
"Shaddap You Face" - Joe Dolce

Its REALLY catchy and fun to listen to so here ya go:

[youtube:y1zi4pge]sFacWGBJ_cs[/youtube:y1zi4pge]

What's-a matter you? Hey! Gotta no respect.

What-a you t'ink you do? Why you look-a so sad?

It's-a not so bad, it's-a nice-a place.

Ah, shaddap-a you face!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^^
the accordion player looks like he has a drinking problem.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

doesn't fit in the video at all.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to get cut up. like that guy from american psycho. by the end of the year.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT posts on this thread too much...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> ANCIENT posts on this thread too much...


you know you love it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone want to take an 80's dance class with me?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

*evil laugh*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> anyone want to take an 80's dance class with me?


I KNOW you must be talkin' to me because I love the 80's. The answer is YES YES YES!!!!

and yeah they prolly all have drinkin problems, those ppls in the video.

Hey Orange, you keep messin' with Ancient I'll make a call, I'll have you taken care of. :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Man, I can't wait for pizza.

I dunno if I can wait a full 20 minutes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > anyone want to take an 80's dance class with me?
> ...


great! get your spandex ready and put on make up like the girls from the "i ran" by a flock of seagulls video. we're going to be Tearing up the dance floor.



> Hey Orange, you keep messin' with Ancient I'll make a call, I'll have you taken care of. :b


smooth crush is cool. he gives me girl advice (or is it the other way around? :con ). i don't call him smooth crush for nothing...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

wow, I suck at posting in the correct threads.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: **** emotions.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't think i can do this much longer.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Do I have to work tomorrow?


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Why are five guys pursuing me :get


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Goodnight y'all!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Shauna said:


> Why are five guys pursuing me :get


..they aren't wearing police uniforms, are they? :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Goodnight y'all!


Good night to you!!!! ((((hugs)))


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> Shauna said:
> 
> 
> > Why are five guys pursuing me :get
> ...


 :lol :lol


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

shyguy246 said:


> ..they aren't wearing police uniforms, are they? :con


 :rofl :lol :rofl They mit as well be......


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm surprisd my phone hasn't exploited yet. The thing has been ringing all day long. 

Your life must be as uneventful as mine, if you're calling here all day, and leting the phone ring for about 10 mins each time. If i didnt pick up, on the 50th ring, what makes you think imma pick up on the 100th. Some people can't take a hint. Geez!!! 

...I'm the most boring person in the entire state, yet people still call me :get


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope I get tired soon. Jeebus. Its going on 1am.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

This is how hard I've fallen----> :fall


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Okay everybody, everybody.
> 
> So I found the song. Its called:
> "Shaddap You Face" - Joe Dolce
> ...


HEY!! ...I already put up the song for ya, Coco!!! :bah :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't wanna go to sleep.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

It's 2.30am, I am half awake listening to music. Trying to make the most of my last days of vacation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are half-open and half-closed.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yay first real sex in 8 months


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

At least I got three hours of sleep, which beats the hell out of the 0 hours I've become acclimated to receiving.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

One good day, one bad day, one good day, one bad day...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Okay everybody, everybody.
> ...


LMAO!! Sorry dude!! (Can I call you dude once in a while, I like to call ppl dude sometimes) I didn't realize you put that up until later on that night after I put it up.

But ya see how much we are alike? AWWWW makes me wanna give ya a kissie. :kiss

Now I have to listen to it again because it kicks so much ***! :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

When I woke up today, our cat was in my bed... awww.

Although he doesn't really live in my apartment :con


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to move out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like it's official...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh here comes tomorrow :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have a damn thing figured out :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm going down a career path that's very unconventional.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being unconventional!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really hope I get a call tomorrow for an interview.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Hope you have better luck than I do with emails! 

I wish Friends was on tonight. One of lifes simple joys.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Ally said:


> ^Hope you have better luck than I do with emails!
> 
> I wish Friends was on tonight. One of lifes simple joys.


 :lol My sisters and brother love that show...all the DVDs are scattered throughout the living room. I would gladly ship them to you if I could...show is driving me NUTS!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

The shirt I'm wearing is dry clean only. Which means...it's dirty.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in a weird amped-up mood. I need to kill something. Or do jumping jacks. But I've done the latter already today....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BEDTIME :yawn!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

With you, I lose myself. Without you, I find myself...wanting to be lost again.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i feel so crappy today


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


 :rofl ...and a - k_issie_- back to you Lori!! :kiss 
:b :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate being tired.

You would _think_ I got enough sleep.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

why can't life just leave me the **** alone!?!?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> I hate being tired.
> 
> You would _think_ I got enough sleep.


 :ditto


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I really should not have done that last night...I hope there were no security cameras....


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> I really should not have done that last night...I hope there were no security cameras....


Whaddya do tell me, tell me pleeeeeeeez !

(sounds exciting something my life is not at the moment)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol :spit Nice, sounded like a great laugh imagine if you get busted though aww man that would be something else. ops lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

social misfit said:


> why can't life just leave me the **** alone!?!?


 :ditto :bah


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> 
> 
> > I really should not have done that last night...I hope there were no security cameras....
> ...


Oooooh ooooooh oooooh I wanna know I wanna know I wanna know :yes


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> ...


Alright, by popular demand, I will post this, even though its embarrassing lol.
Last night I was a little...umm...drunk, and my friend, my sister and I drove to my place of employment, and I pissed on the shopping carts in the lot ops 
And, for what its worth, no one was drunk driving.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yawn city.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't get people sometimes. 

oh. and i never got anything. thanks


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Alright, by popular demand, I will post this, even though its embarrassing lol.
> Last night I was a little...umm...drunk, and my friend, my sister and I drove to my place of employment, and I pissed on the shopping carts in the lot ops
> And, for what its worth, no one was drunk driving.


speaking of places of employment, there's this guy that comes everyday and spends 2 hours in the bathroom.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If by tomorrow it's not gone, shoot me.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I smell like flirt.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My cat is overly dramatic. He's 12 years old and has pancreatitis, so eating anything other than his prescribed food can kill him. I lightly popped him (_lightly_ being the operative word) yesterday because he was eating things he shouldn't, and he has since been sulking around nonstop. That cat has never been struck by anyone in his life. I gingerly tap him one time, and I'm suddenly Ike Turner.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

please txt back so i don't feel like an idiot :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Tomorrow can't fail to be better than today. Jeez.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I had some anxiety provoking situations today. I'm glad they're over w/ lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I just had another anxious situation come up. WTH?? Why's everything happening today? :con


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Bored.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i'm starting to speak with a lisp...****.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw a bunny run across my lawn earlier.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

School starts in a week :afr


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I wish all my anxiety was gone.....


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Your son _rip_ is on line _toot_.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I should go to sleep.



ANCIENT said:


> i think i'm starting to speak with a [email protected]#%$.


U mean a lithp :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i hate citalopram.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yay! my database is working this morning!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn! My PC just restarted citing some critical system error and I lost some work. Need to learn to save documents more often.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I play golf. I'm not good at it, I've never gotten a hole-in-one, but I DID hit a guy...and that's way more satisfying. You're supposed to yell "FORE!" but I was too busy mumbling "There ain't no way that's gonna hit him."
By the way, what is par for hitting a guy? It's 1. If you hit a guy in 2, you're an @$$hole.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

****ing ****.

Come on, already.

I can't take it anymore!!!!!


People make me angry sometimes. ****ers.


I really want this house.



Why does the economy have to be so ****ing bad? Its so ****ing hard to just get by these days.



Where are these mother effing interviews? Are you cereal? None? Where else am I going to put applications in?


I am so ****ing sick of my moods. Oh but wait, its all in my head. I can be happy. Yeah I can be ****ing happy happy!!! I ****ing love being stuck. Why not be ****ing happy about it?


*end of random thoughts*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ****ing ****.
> 
> People make me angry sometimes. ****ers.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:hug


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> People make me angry sometimes. ****ers.


i shall slay them for you :duel


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*i want to go to japan just so i can do this.*

[youtube:3fyj3ynn]LELD_V8ZvHw[/youtube:3fyj3ynn]

*then i want to go to Peru and do this.*

[youtube:3fyj3ynn]iqKPnFPsRLA&NR=1[/youtube:3fyj3ynn]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wowzers. High levels of hostility detected. :shock

I had a dream that I had a dream. That was weird.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think the japanese were doing some kind of elvis/banda dance and the peruvians were just trying to shake ants off them


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > People make me angry sometimes. ****ers.
> ...


 :yay :thanks

After getting all that off my chest, I feel better. :yes

Or it could be other factors, I never really know. :stu


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> @#%$ @#%$.
> 
> Come on, already.
> 
> ...


Lori, I have the perfect medicine for times like this.

Crank this on youtube, and you will be set:





Enjoy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, Ancient, looks like lots of fun to me, can I go too?

After, of course, we learn how to dance to the 80's and hit all the 80's clubs wearing 80's gear, that is. :yes

After we do all that, I'd like to hit an African church where people have fun and dance like this:

[youtube:2vvwic3i]WmvSgw1Im8M[/youtube:2vvwic3i]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > @#%$ @#%$.
> ...


Thanks that was great!!  Haven't heard that song since 1968 or so. Brings back great memories. :yes

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I Love you all. :yes 

:heart :kiss :cuddle :group :cuddle :kiss :heart


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

**** it, lets go bowling.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

How long is my posting frenzy going to last? There are things I really need to be doing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm bored. i want to go out.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****! sorry for not calling, man. i forgot...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have some serious phone issues. And I hate being reminded of them. That was uhm...awful. But I don't think it came across in my voice that I was nearly ready to faint.

In other news, computers really suck.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I need to mow the lawn
but i don't want to!!!!

:cig


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Life is unfair and people simply don't understand me.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd like to Thank God for weed, girls, poker and the Boston Red Sox.


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

How am I not surprised? I should have seen that coming. :sigh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im in the mood to see glory


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay I don't care right now.

I'll deal with the consequenses _later_.

I'm not sure I spelled that long word right, but I'm too lazy to look it up and I don't give a ****.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> @#%$! sorry for not calling, man. i forgot...


I cried all afternoon about it man. Thanks a-hole.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

F myspace, and other social networks. I finally deleted my account. I didn't belong there anyway. The 48 hr wait sucks though. Just delete the sh*t :mum


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I have to piss.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Chris Kattan's new wife. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ You jealous?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> ^ You jealous?


I know I am...she's HAWT!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

But she's married to Mr. Peepers/Mango. :eyes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i couldn't say it. :sigh 


...why?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

lmao


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you know its a good relationship when you can both be yourselves. she accepts my SAS addiction and i what ever problem she has.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

... _Make her stop! Make her stop!!_ :eek :bah :afr :cry :fall


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

oh wow mcdonald's came out with a sugar free iced coffee. it has 8g of fat 2g of sugars and 16g of carbs at 90 calories :banana 

finally found my weekend drink


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> ^ You jealous?


I outta slug you for saying that!! :mum

Well I was at first but I got over it. I'm okay with it now. :yes

I would love to look like her, for sure. :yes I'm pretty sure she's one of the prettiest women I've ever seen. :yes

:thanks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> But she's married to Mr. Peepers/Mango. :eyes


He did a lot of other character too. :yes 
He also did a commercial for RED campaign:

[youtube:19j6mnpc]OLTXdKxHUqE[/youtube:19j6mnpc]

and I love him, I don't blame her one bit. :no
He was really sexy in Night at the Roxbury.
He was also in House on Haunted Hill.
& Corky Romano. 
:heart


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> you know its a good relationship when you can both be yourselves. she accepts my SAS addiction and i what ever problem she has.


I have no idea who or what you are talking about but you made me laugh with this comment. :yes

And I agree. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> oh wow mcdonald's came out with a sugar free iced coffee. it has 8g of fat 2g of sugars and 16g of carbs at 90 calories :banana
> 
> finally found my weekend drink


 :yay

That IS really exciting!!! I LOVE their iced coffee but would love an ixnay on the sugar. I can't wait to get one!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> ... _Make her stop! Make her stop!!_ :eek :bah :afr :cry :fall


I know! I love that show, though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay so here is Chris Kattan when his wife (then girlfriend) took him to sunset boulv. or whatever and the girls are flirting with him and stuff.:

[youtube:2k0k4ql0]qIMcOJ7Gr6Y[/youtube:2k0k4ql0]

**here i am forgetting that others don't care about chris kattan as much as i do** 
:lol :b :eyes


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Who is Chris Kattan? :stu


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This is'nt living.


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

Hehe..that is kinda funny


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

that was pointless.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> Who is Chris Kattan? :stu


 :hug

I just named some of the movies he was in in one of my random thought of the day posts. And he was on SNL from 1995 until 2003. You can also google him. Oh man how I'd love to be able to google him in real life. Um, yeah, anyway..

I love him. :yes

Here is one of my favorite scenes with him on SNL, he's dressed as the cowboy. Ben Stiller is in it too.:

http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl= ... 1&start=40

Its best to put it on full screen to see it better.

Thanks for asking. :b :yes

Okay I'll stop talking about him now unless someone else wants more info. :lol :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah well third time lucky.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I watched Kevin James (Doug Hefferman from King of Queens) do some stand up comedy last night on tv and it was

HILARIOUS!!!

He's cute too. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Did it have to start raining?

Yes of course it did.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

****.

I think my computer is infected.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

nubly said:


> oh wow mcdonald's came out with a sugar free iced coffee. it has 8g of fat 2g of sugars and 16g of carbs at 90 calories :banana
> 
> finally found my weekend drink


I don't even think that's possible. 1 gram of fat has 9 calories and 1 gram of carbohydrates has 4 calories. So 8 fat g's would be 72 calories and 16 g's of carbs would be 64 for a total of around 136.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rain you are such a lesbian.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

shyguy246 said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > oh wow mcdonald's came out with a sugar free iced coffee. it has 8g of fat 2g of sugars and 16g of carbs at 90 calories :banana
> ...


i had the wrong carb amount its 11 not 16 with 1g of protein. which makes it out to be 120calories not 90 :con i wonder why they say its only 90 calories? oh well its still fairly low when compared to other iced coffee drinks :eyes


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

nubly said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


You're right, definitely a lot better than most iced coffee drinks. And now, I want one.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

DINNER TIME !!! " Makes cookie monster noise "


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> DINNER TIME !!! " Makes cookie monster noise "


 :lol You are quite a character Sean.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't believe Tarantino is remaking "Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!" Nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh man.

Chris Kattan logged in and didn't accept my friend request.

this is affecting me a bit, emotionally.

What if he thinks I'm crazy?

I mean, maybe I am but........


*end of random thought*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > DINNER TIME !!! " Makes cookie monster noise "
> ...


Lol , thanks it must be a curse or sumfin nah jk erm i'm pretty sure i could start an argument in an empty house - True Story

(^^^ stole that off lori ssh don't tell )


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream last night that someone stole my car. My brother walked over to the vacant space that my car previously occupied and said, "All they left behind is this Mexican beer can." 

I think my dream is a racist .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> I had a dream last night that someone stole my car. My brother walked over to the vacant space that my car previously occupied and said, "All they left behind is this Mexican beer can."
> 
> I think my dream is a racist .


fear not. must have been a white person that planted a can of tecate to frame your mexican neighbor


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It would really suck if this computer died on me and I didn't get to erase my search history.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> It would really suck if this computer died on me and I didn't get to erase my search history.


That happened to me... my computer wouldn't come back on, so I had to take it to the repair shop. I didn't have a chance to clear my cookies and, yeah, it unfortunately died while I was looking at some "videos" of "things."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

Sorry to hear that.
****, I hope nothing comes up when I get my monitor looked at.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

**** this life


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never giving up and facing life with aggression and fury


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ready to meet Him.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm growing slowly...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Gerard said:


> I'm growing slowly...


 :hug


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i thought antidepressants were suppose to make me LESS depressed.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I need to go to the bathroom but I am too lazy to get up right now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Am I tired yet?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't slept more than 10 hours total in the last 3 days and I'm terribly sleep deprived.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

glas said:


> hello


...where've you been, lass??!! :con :b :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

there she was just a walking down the street


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Fuccckkkakasdhggggggaswuopuasdyuushaaaagggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My sister's being a *****.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Within the next year/year and a half...too much of my family will be back home. Wow. Careful what you wish for.

Brother possibly moving back in next year?
Half bro + his family, and other half bro moving in right next door in about a month?

When is the one I wanna see coming back? I don't know, but I hope it's soon like all these surprises.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Tomorrow's Friday ! _Finally_


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

fyck panic attacks


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know whether to feel relieved or not :um :fall


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

Stupid company luncheon!!!!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I ****ing hate having no money. I'm so tired of working my arse off for **** pay. Happy days.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to like today. stuff is going to happen.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

If I was friends with a guy who was a tight-rope walker, and we were walking on the sidewalk and he tripped onto the street, that would be completely unacceptable.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Have you ever noticed that I have more posts than anybody who isn't a current or former mod?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't focus on my work, get get motivated to do anything except for going for runs (because I enjoy them), can't keep a stable confidence, can't get things to work out for me, get very easily discouraged, face huge ups and downs all the time, get optimistic about things, and then realize how folly such thoughts are, waste away time that could be better spent, because I am unhappy, and have no idea what I can do to have a stable happiness, wallow in regrets for long periods of time, and can't control the thoughts, think about how even a year ago I was a very happy human being with lots to live for and tons of potential, and now see it all wasted away, and don't want any part of it because I realize i won't be happy no matter what so what's the point?

I am worthless, the only thing I am is a waste of air, food, water, and space.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes I really feel like a big ****-up.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Sometimes I really feel like a big @#%$-up.


 :ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> I am worthless, the only thing I am is a waste of air, food, water, and space.


you're not.



CoconutHolder said:


> Sometimes I really feel like a big ****-up.


 :hug


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Its not yet 5, and I have already had a million mood swings. What is wrong with me


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My driver's license picture is by far the most detestably heinous photograph ever taken; it's far worse than any image on the internet. When I first looked at it, my reaction was a shocked spit-take. I can't believe I'm that ugly. I knew I was bad, but that's just depressing. I'm too ugly to live.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Its not yet 5, and I have already had a million mood swings. What is wrong with me


 :rub


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I didn't know that annual festival is this weekend.

Alright, I'm ready to party like there's no tomorrow. It's been too long.

I hope it happens again this year... and if it does, I'll try to deal with it better than I did back then. Why didn't I just go for it? Damnit.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Drella said:


> My driver's license picture is by far the most detestably heinous photograph ever taken; it's far worse than any image on the internet. When I first looked at it, my reaction was a shocked spit-take. I can't believe I'm that ugly. I knew I was bad, but that's just depressing. I'm too ugly to live.


I think those photo booths are specifically designed to take bad pictures. A bit like police mug shots but without the glamour. If you ask anyone how they would rate their passport/drivers license photo, they would probably say something similar to you. 
My old passport picture has me sporting a sort of gay boy band haircut and an even gayer Mexican-bandit style moustache. I don't think that was a good look in any decade.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im hungry


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

Drella said:


> My driver's license picture is by far the most detestably heinous photograph ever taken; it's far worse than any image on the internet. When I first looked at it, my reaction was a shocked spit-take. I can't believe I'm that ugly. I knew I was bad, but that's just depressing. I'm too ugly to live.


I look like I'm glaring at the camera. If a cop sees it, I'm gonna get a ticket.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I know virtually no one has decent id pictures, but mine is beyond bad. I felt like I was going to astrally project my image behind me and then rape myself. In it, I look like a cross between Zooey Deschanel and Rocky Dennis, which isn't nearly as sexy as it sounds.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

for the love of god some of these new SAS members were born when i first started high school :rain


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just once, I'd like to enter the hairdressers shop and actually leave looking _better_, as opposed to looking like my hair needs to be straightened and brushed, etc. 
I like to see the *finished product*, but that's not going to happen as long as they charge extra for straightening. And y'know, she could have at least not half-assed the whole thing. It was a ****ing wet cut, I probably could have done better.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I know at our local DMV, you can take multiple pictures until you are happy with how it came out. But with people sitting there watching you and waiting for you to get your picture taken, it can make one feel very uncomfortable and vain to say "eeh...not that one, we'll take another go." "Naaa.. not yet, maybe one more.... etc etc" lol

The one I have right now looks like HELL. The one before that was medium-level bad. The first one was the best.

I just get anxious with other ppl sitting there watching you....... makes me feel funny.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg there was just a spider on my keyboard. I hate spiders, they send chills up my spine. uhhhhhhhh ... the ****er is dead now so all is well.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Screw the ice.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, how am I hungry already?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Today is the anniversary of my brother's birthday. He would have been 48 this year, had he been alive. 

For the first time in years, I was able to pass this day without getting hugely depressed and cry off and on all day. I think I'm getting better in that regard... finally.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Happy anniversary for your brother, Annie. I hope both of you are doing well and are in peace.

Warmly,
Gerard


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

The time is near, I can feel it


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_Get ready... ready... GET HER!_


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I still can't understand the Mylanta guy's singing at the end of that old commercial.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

whatever happened to Mc Borg? that kid was cool. i hope he is doing well.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Up to AAA already? Coming along fast.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

416girl said:


> Happy B-day, njodis


 :ditto :yes :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > Happy B-day, njodis
> ...


 :ditto 
:hb :squeeze :yay


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I really suck at poker.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Me too, unless it's live. Because then I put on my ninja outfit and everyone's afraid of me.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Polar said:


> ^ Me too, unless it's live. Because then I put on my ninja outfit and everyone's afraid of me.


 :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I’m a loser baby, so why don’t you kill me?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> whatever happened to Mc Borg? that kid was cool. i hope he is doing well.


Yeah what happened to Yeah Yeah Yeah and Work In Progress too maybe they got better or sumfin "envy" .
Yeah happybeeday njodis !


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh ohs gonna be late,


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks guys and girls. =p


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

hmm whats it like to be normal


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Sheryl Crow in the video for her song 'Steve Mcqueen'

Damn! that one's going straight into the '[email protected] bank'!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wow. i really suck at life.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Happy birthday njodis. 

man what a long day.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> Sheryl Crow in the video for her song 'Steve Mcqueen'
> 
> Damn! that one's going straight into the '[email protected] bank'!


 :lol

I need a beer and some overdue sleep.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Mac can _really _pick it. Beautiful.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No?

Fine.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could make myself NOT feel this way. I'm just going to let myself get hurt, but of course, I probably deserve it. It's about time Karma kicked me in the ***. But....I hope he knows I'm thinking about him tonight.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think I hate people.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think I reallyyyyyy hate people.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Holy crap, deja vu * 1000. I'm going for a walk. =l


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

meh !!!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm about to go crazy in this house. It soo boring that i just don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

im such a rubish friend..lol i click 'apear offline' on msn everytime i see my friend come online, just incase she asks to meet up.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol i could picture that ^^

Erm RT Hmm to buy or not to buy.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think I'm over my latest obsession.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ which was?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ignore me; I'm just being nosey.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Going to the dentist is always a fun trip.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rain go away already you're like the creepy kid you can never get rid of , jeez.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

home alone, watching the olympics


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Waaaaza wuuuuuzu wtf ^2

Wut? Helluuu...

Noo... damnit. What am I doing?

Yeah, I don't belong here.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm drinking grapefruit juice. it's all right. =l


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Live and die pizza pie.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uh, I think she misunderstood me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, it's cold in here.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

this is my 1000th post after being a member for less than a month.......i really need to get a life.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

social misfit said:


> this is my 1000th post after being a member for less than a month.......i really need to get a life.


 :eek

i've been trying to become an elite member (5000+) for 3 years now. you should have no problem doing it.

want to use my account for a few weeks?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my sleeping pattern is analy raped. i have to get up for work in two hours, 2 days ago i only go one hour of sleep. 

**** it. who needs sleep...


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Sunday BLOODY Sunday.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The world is full of really stupid people.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> The world is full of really stupid people.


sometimes they are very stupid people.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I started really enjoying the paths in music again the other day.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I got less than two hours of sleep last night. that means in the last 3 days I've only slept for 7 hours in total. I don't think this is normal. 

tomorrow I have the whole day off. I should be past out the whole day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> Sunday BLOODY Sunday.


 :ditto


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ careful when quoting or agreeing with anything I say. You may get tarred with the same brush!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What a nasty day out there.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I sincerely think Tyler Perry gets off by dressing up as an old lady.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

That was'nt as bad as i thought it would be.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> The world is full of really stupid people.


No, the world is full of fake a*s people, who only deal with you when they want something. I'm loosing faith in humanity more and more everyday


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> ^^ careful when quoting or agreeing with anything I say. You may get tarred with the same brush!


I say let em bring it on! (The tarrers, that is.) 
I'm not scared. :no

As long as there are no particularly sharp bristles on the brush they use 
because then it might suck a bit. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes you wanna go

where everybody knows your name

(din din din din)

and their always glad you came . . . 

You wanna be where you can see

your troubles are all the same,

you wanna go where everybody knows your name.

(da da da da da da)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh no, he's back.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:eyes ^^^^^^ :yes


toooooooo slow nvm.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sundays suck dick.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

If I don't become a Latin teacher, I'm gonna go to pastry school and become a baker.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

^^^^^ - I am sure you will be great at what you want to achieve 

I myself, am glad the day is half over


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Sundays suck wee-wee.


:lol

Yep


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It feels like autumn today. :afr


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It is ^^ 
I hate anything but summer even though the summer is like one big exposure task any other season makes me sad i dunno why probably lack of sun in the crappy uk or sumfin.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> It feels like autumn today. :afr


 :ditto :stu :eyes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah well tomorrow ready or not here i come again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dun dun dun duuuuunnnnnnnn!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my forearm hurts......ouch.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy day...very happy...life is good...real good.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the girl in RubyTuesday's sig. is hot! i wonder what's her name.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, I think I might have caught the flu. Ughhhhz.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im permanently sick..


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I want her to care and ask questions but I don't want her to care too much that she tries to make me stop. :con It's a delicate balance.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> the girl in RubyTuesday's sig. is hot! i wonder what's her name.


Is she ever! I think it's Natalie Portman or Keira Knightley.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-That's like the 8th mosquito bite I've counted from yesterday
-Children are a big no-no
-Still don't know how to answer that question and no one can come up with possible answers for me
-Having my dad off this ENTIRE WEEK is going to suck majorly unless my bro gets that computer for me
-Insert other random thought I forgot-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't believe my little boy will be starting pre-K in a couple of weeks! He is going to love it, he can't wait!


I'll also have my very first PTA conference to go to the night before. Should be interesting.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I can't believe my little boy will be starting pre-K in a couple of weeks! He is going to love it, he can't wait!
> 
> I'll also have my very first PTA conference to go to the night before. Should be interesting.


aw yay! bless his little heart , how old is he? i wish i culd go too..i dnt want to grow up! meehh hehe

i sumtimes think im better off in a mental home, because then no-one else would complain about how seeing me is depressing them. 'out of sight out of mind' after all...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ Thanks.  He is 4 years old. I want to get him started with socializing with other kids before he hits Kindergarten. It will be a lot of playing, learning, making fun things and making friends. He is so excited. ^^


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^ He is 4 years old. I want to get him started with socializing with other kids before he hits Kindergarten. It will be a lot of playing, learning, making fun things and making friends. He is so excited. ^^


aww i hope he has lots of fun ^_^, its so cute!! making things to show his mummy when he gets home! more things to make u proud ^_^.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep!  I love watching them growing up. (I have a 2 year old too, a little girl.)

And yes, I can't wait to see the things he brings home so we can hang them on the fridge! I'm going to be so proud of him and I know he'll be so proud of himself too. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay I need to get my sleep schedule right. How many times have I said that now?

Should I accept that offer? I'll sleep on it.

Tomorrow I'm actually going to _do_ something, besides wasting time. Oh Lord, power me up!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Good night, SAS! I'm up too late tonight.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes you are, Lori, it's crazy! :b Good night.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

from justin to kelly... is on right now.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I miss 7th grade.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Learning. Everyday, I'm learning.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think my computer has a virus, ****.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like this room better than mine.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hate my life away
hate truth away
hate consequences away


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Working and browsing through SAS do not go together!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh the server is down again :cry


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sanria22 said:


> from justin to kelly... is on right now.


oh no i hope you didnt hurt yourself


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I need a love thats gonna last...


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i hate headaches! they r so pointless


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Noca said:


> I need a love thats gonna last...


i'll love you noca :cuddle

edit: hey i just noticed that is a cuddling smiley. i always thought it was two smileys making out


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I really shouldn't be spending this money!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

slow day at work so i'm just going to ramble on about pointless things here.

ramblerambleramblerambleramblerambleramble


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Toscy said:


> I really shouldn't be spending this money!


Hmmm, church Collection plate?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

If only I could sleep with a country, Ireland, you'd be #1 on my list.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Whoever's making yodelling noises outside had better shut their yap. I've slammed my window enough times this summer.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

blah, kill me.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This past week was crazy. lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I gotta know by now that an overpair is futile when someone goes nutso on the flop.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

wewt, nutso on the flop! I'm going for walk.

edit: holy crap. Google maps just blew my mind


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww **** my dinners burning.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Ugh, I am being forced, completely against my will, to attend a party. It would basically be an insult if I didn't go. Part of me says to bite the bullet and go, but another, stronger, part tells me to just slice my own arm off.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I knew you couldn't and wouldn't be here for very long; one minute you're here and the next day you're gone.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

somebody shoot me now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

R.I.P Isaac Hayes :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

La la la I CAN'T HEAR YOU.

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> R.I.P Isaac Hayes :sigh


 :ditto

R.I.P. Bernie Mac :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> La la la I CAN'T HEAR YOU.
> 
> :rain


Start throwing rocks at him! :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

R.I.P. Doffen

I still miss you, my furry friend.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel like I'm asking all the questions...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good things will happen today!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > La la la I CAN'T HEAR YOU.
> ...


But if I were to throw rocks at life, where would I throw them? :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ooohs, I thought you were talking about the guy yodelling outside. I don't know where you would throw rocks at life itself... :stu :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have bigger issues than yodelling neighbours.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today was a good day. a guy (i don't know if i consider him my friend anymore, since i'm lucky if i see him once a month) i knew for 7 year came over and ask me if i wanted to hang out with him for a while. we went to pick up a computer for his little brother. i forgot how fun it is to hang out with friends. i had a good time. i even made him laugh a few times. i had no SA, none at all.

i miss those days, when i used to have friends. :sigh 

**** YOU SA!!

on a side note. i think more people are starting to find out. so much for keeping it a secret...


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

To day a boy i grew up with practically my little brother and someone i would give my life for left for boot camp. His mother (my second mother) was already murdered and now he goes and signs up for war. Today was a **** day :rain . If your religious have our troops in your prayers if your not think about them anyway. I hate the war but love the troops. anyways no political agenda just hoping he comes home.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

brittneyblr said:


> To day a boy i grew up with practically my little brother and someone i would give my life for left for boot camp. His mother (my second mother) was already murdered and now he goes and signs up for war. Today was a **** day :rain . If your religious have our troops in your prayers if your not think about them anyway. I hate the war but love the troops. anyways no political agenda just hoping he comes home.


i'm not religious, but i wish your friend the best of luck. i hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Thinking is hard work. I can hardly think. It's worrying that comes naturally!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Must.........escape.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A 5 liter box of wine weighs 11.7 pounds. This is what you do when you're really bored at the grocery store.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I need to brainstorm "health nut" jobs...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone swears his true love until the end of time, another runs away.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Bovril smells of feet.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh, so little time when you wake up in the middle of the day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know that I can handle this.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Congrats, sctork!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Home! Only took 35 hours of traveling.. including a 10.5 hour flight with not 1, not even 2, but 3 screaming kids right behind me kicking my seat the entire time that brought me to the point that I rationalized it would be ok to punch a baby. 4 hours of sleep and now I'm at work. I'm too delirious to be tired.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> with not 1, not even 2, but 3 screaming kids


I couldn't resist it... That phrase reminded me of the classic Victoria video ("Not 1, 2, but 3 different guys!") :lol

0:32

[youtube:12qaqd7y]6uneIieUrgI[/youtube:12qaqd7y]

As my random thought, I think I'm going to start doing that little head thing she does at 0:38-0:39. That would make me soooo cool!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't even started and I'm already overwhelmed by anxiety. Nothing -absolutely nothing- is going right, and I don't even have the balls to pick up the phone and sort it out. Just e-mailing these people is sending me into tears, sweats, and fits of shaking. It took me two hours to send a three sentence message, because I was afraid of how I was coming across. I can't see myself making it past the first week. I already want to quit... I could probably get a career in the prestigious field of grocery shelf stocking. My anxiety is too severe for me to do anything with my life, I don't know why I thought I could.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> I haven't even started and I'm already overwhelmed by anxiety. Nothing -absolutely nothing- is going right, and I don't even have the balls to pick up the phone and sort it out. Just e-mailing these people is sending me into tears, sweats, and fits of shaking. I can't see myself making it past the first week. I already want to quit... I could probably get a career in the prestigious field of grocery shelf stocking. My anxiety is too severe for me to do anything with my life, I don't know why I thought I could.


 :hug


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

If my baby need a pacifier that's fine, cuz I got three!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> If my baby need a pacifier that's fine, cuz I got three!!


Yeah, she's totally got it like that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That video was hilarious.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> I haven't even started and I'm already overwhelmed by anxiety. Nothing -absolutely nothing- is going right, and I don't even have the balls to pick up the phone and sort it out. Just e-mailing these people is sending me into tears, sweats, and fits of shaking. It took me two hours to send a three sentence message, because I was afraid of how I was coming across. I can't see myself making it past the first week. I already want to quit... I could probably get a career in the prestigious field of grocery shelf stocking. My anxiety is too severe for me to do anything with my life, I don't know why I thought I could.


Do you have a job now? My notes are terrible, I thought you were on some kind of postgraduate course (well, I suppose you may have finished it, I've willed myself into forgetting how far people who aren't complete failures are ahead of me)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> Do you have a job now? My notes are terrible, I thought you were on some kind of postgraduate course (well, I suppose you may have finished it, I've willed myself into forgetting how far people who aren't complete failures are ahead of me)


A _job_? **** no, don't overestimate me. I'm in grad. school, and it requires me to have a "mentoring" relationship with my professors and it is intolerable. Unfortunately, it's the only hope I have of getting a job, so that I may one day rent a single bedroom apartment in a impecunious hell hole. Basically, I either finish or hock breaded nuggets in a chicken costume. You need to post more, by the way.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's fun to get stalked on the streets by those religious people who follow you to try to give you their holy text of choice, getting offended if you don't listen to them.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ... I rationalized it would be ok to punch a baby.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> A _job_? **** no, don't overestimate me.
> 
> You need to post more, by the way.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't believe I did it _again_. No, actually I can.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Next time I go down there I'm wearing a ****ing SNOWSUIT.
Just....disgusting. I have no other words.

Wait yes I do.
Annoying, irritating, frustrating, BAD TIMING, horrific, UNSIGHTLY, etc.

I hear thunder! Hide me! :hide


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I'm a random mix of deathly white, sun tanned and sun burned. I really need to learn how to put sun screen on evenly so I don't look all streaky.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Life is a strange thing.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

i hate being the cause for my mum crying, i cant help being depressed


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-she didn't like tom waits. why? because he is not cute...*sigh*

-does anyone know where this is from?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^^thanks

is it any good?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's only the most awesome movie ever! Go watch it now!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> It's only the most awesome movie ever! Go watch it now!


GREAT!

i'm going to download it ummmm i mean buy it (heh...) now so i can watch it later tonight.

oh! and welcome back!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks!

hmm Von Iva are playing the Folsom Street Fair and I was just informed that it's not an ordinary fair but an explicit S&M fair. I have a feeling I'm going to be traumatized.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

wb kori


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Happy Birthday wherever you are.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:ZzzzzzZzzzzzz


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Life is a strange thing.


It sure is.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > with not 1, not even 2, but 3 screaming kids
> ...


..Oh God, Adam :eek -that's so wrong :no

:lol ....Those shows are just -I dunno! :eyes

I just know if I ever catch them on t.v. it's like my brain turns to jelly after only 5 minutes. :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Life is a strange thing.


Life is kind of like an orange...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm...will i barf?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If you eat that oreo you will


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

maybe it would be worth it...is gonna happen anyway.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oreo in reverse might be just as yummy


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I hope so, here i go...*nom*


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

blalala


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

some people light up a cigarette, i log into SAS...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> 
> 
> > Life is a strange thing.
> ...


I like your theory...elaborate.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's okay though, Ruby, since she's "got it like that." See, everything's fine in her life! :yes

I think I'm going to start using that justification for anything remotely unusual that I do or don't do.

-Adam, why don't you have more furniture in your apartment?
-Cause I got it like that!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Smooth_Orange_Crush":wnma621q]Life is a strange thing.
> ...


I like your theory...elaborate.[/quote:wnma621q]

...huh?! :con :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> It's okay though, Ruby, since she's "got it like that." See, everything's fine in her life! :yes
> 
> I think I'm going to start using that justification for anything remotely unusual that I do or don't do.
> 
> ...


...hmmm... hmmm.... Question is, though:- will you be incorporating that little head thing she does _whilst_ making these statements!?!

It's important to get the 'attitude' right, see!!

...On the side: I just watched the rest of that video and ...I don't know: any fifteen year old up to that much stuff: something's wrong!

Thing is though: why does the mother take her onto television and not to a therapist?

She could actually be a lesbian. I knew a girl who was very sexually precocious and yet who figured out later that she was in fact homosexual.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > It's okay though, Ruby, since she's "got it like that." See, everything's fine in her life! :yes
> ...


That head thing does pack quite a punch. I'll have to practice using it while explaining the manner in which I "got it."

I think the presidential candidates could really be more convincing in their campaign commercials if they used similar tactics.

"I'm John McCain, and I approve this message [head thing]."
"I'm Barack Obama, and I want to be president because I got it like that!"


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


...I just edited my post -but what you wrote is still hilarious! :rofl :rofl :lol :rofl :rofl :lol ...I'd love to see them do it! :lol :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...I just edited my post -but what you wrote is still hilarious! :rofl :rofl :lol :rofl :rofl :lol ...I'd love to see them do it! :lol :lol


The way the trend is going with superficial campaigns here, don't count it out. I'm expecting the presidential debates to be beyond silly.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ...I just edited my post -but what you wrote is still hilarious! :rofl :rofl :lol :rofl :rofl :lol ...I'd love to see them do it! :lol :lol
> ...


I hope Obama uses this you tube clip as his latest campaign commercial!!! :clap :clap :boogie :boogie

[youtube:32d77jpm]



[/youtube:32d77jpm]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[gag] [choke]

This new mail girl just went by, and her perfume is soooo strong! It's now been lingering for 10 minutes! I even handed her what was in my mailbox so she wouldn't have to walk around and get closer to me. There _is_ such thing as too much perfume!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What a random selection of freaky dreams =/

That's what I get for waking up 5 times.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy crap!!! So, I tried to "add" Chris K. to my friend's list about a month ago on MySpace and now today I get this message from him:

Hi Lori,

Sorry it took me soo long to add you. Things are a bit crazy out here in Hollywood!

Tell your friends I am going to have some shorts that I am going to start showing on here, they are hilarious!

See ya!
Chris



:yes awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> What a random selection of freaky dreams =/
> 
> That's what I get for waking up 5 times.


I had some really whack dreams last night too. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice, Lori!

Edit: you too with the dreams? hmm must've been a full moon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well I looked at the moon last night and it wasn't full, but close to it. lol

One of my dreams, I was in the doctor's office forever. Hoping they'd give me the pills I wanted but it wasn't happening. lol . weird

then I had a dream about hanging out with an ex-boyfriend. The one who now works for UPS. He gave me a "letter." Which was weird in context. Like, he told me his astrological sign and stuff. lol. I think he wanted to hook up or something.

So, those are the last two dreams I remember. I guess they aren't super weird, but weird, nonetheless.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol. I just dreamt about some really strange plastic surgeons and winter coats. 

(Deep breaths!!)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why would I feel such resistance about cancelling!? This is nuts. What are they going to do, say no!? :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow!! ...Chris Kattan :eek ...pretty cool, there, Coco!! :yes :yes 

My sister once got onto some Aussie politician's 'Facebook' friend's list!! :lol 
...She thought it was awesome!

-Me: I'm glad if I got 5 Facebook friends! :b ....which explains why I am currently "inactive" on Facebook!  :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol yeah I joined facebook but didn't do anything with it, so I'm pretty much inactive there too. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I got a bit carried away today. Sorry, folks. :eyes :b :um


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.............


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok that was embarrassing.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

goddamn ****ing idiot programmers


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

For Snowbo's sake... DO IT!!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to stop avoiding & start reappraising.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Why Alaska? I'll probably never see you again.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Lindsay Lohan's breast looks like a blind piglet.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Every minutes like a day when you're far away. I wish you were here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Lol. I just dreamt about some really strange plastic surgeons and winter coats.
> 
> (Deep breaths!!)


 :lol :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

she'd better had seen all of Into the Wild! :twisted 



223 tom waits songs. i think i still need a few more.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i felt so uncomfortable in the bra section. there was no where i could look without looking like a pervert. i hope this doesn't become something regular.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It breaks my heart but there's nothing I can do for now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't fit in here.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

black is the new black


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Better not rain tomorrow like it did all ****ing day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm seriously considering tanning beds. I missed all my best chances in July using SPF-45. What? So I'm an idiot and don't know about these things.

Now I have tanning lotion with SPF 8, but it's just been rainy and cloudy and I want to kill someone but not because of tanning woes.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

That's the third time this month that I've fallen off my chair.. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

TOKYO (Reuters) - Japanese police have arrested a 20-year-old man who attacked and robbed two people after they stared at his Winnie-the-Pooh costume, officials said on Tuesday.

...

...

:lol


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> TOKYO (Reuters) - Japanese police have arrested a 20-year-old man who attacked and robbed two people after they stared at his Winnie-the-Pooh costume, officials said on Tuesday.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


haha, japanese people are funny ^_^


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

"....adding the group had apparently donned the unusual garb because they had run out of clean clothes."

:lol

http://uk.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnou ... EnoughNews


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm seriously considering tanning beds. I missed all my best chances in July using SPF-45. What? So I'm an idiot and don't know about these things.
> 
> Now I have tanning lotion with SPF 8, but it's just been rainy and cloudy and I want to kill someone but not because of tanning woes.


Be careful of those things!!! ...a 26 year old woman over here died from using Salon booths to tan. It was very tragic.

She was of Asian origin with fair skin of this kind. Likewise, if you struggle to tan naturally, this may be because it is just not suited to your skin.

...I mean -just keep such things in mind. (Over here many people die of skin cancer -tans aren't that great!)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> TOKYO (Reuters) - Japanese police have arrested a 20-year-old man who attacked and robbed two people after they stared at his Winnie-the-Pooh costume, officials said on Tuesday.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


You should change your avatar's caption from "WTF?" to "What are you lookin' at!" :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seriously considering tanning beds. I missed all my best chances in July using SPF-45. What? So I'm an idiot and don't know about these things.
> ...


I think I tan fine naturally, I was just using WAY too high of an spf to see fast results, so I ended up with barely any after a lot of time out in the sun. I live in Canada, and only have maybe the rest of this month to tan. This is why it's pissing me off.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What irritates me is when people walk on the park walking/running/biking trail in such a way as to BLOCK the entire path, not moving their asses to the side to let other people pass them on the trail!

Then you have those people who just STAND stationary and chat on the trail, BLOCKING the whole damn thing while I'm trying to run on the path.

Then you have packs of tweens who are stationary on the path with their little skateboards, like little Bart Simpsons, hopping up and down and blocking the path while falling down clumsily in your path too. Oh, and there's a huge skate park less than a quarter mile away!

On all occasions I then have to run off into the grass, which has made me nearly twist my ankle on _multiple_ occasions now. **** this!!

MOVE *****ES, GET OUT OF MY ****ING WAY!!!!!!! :mum :mum :mum

I should start yelling at people... "PASSING ON YOUR LEEEEFT!!!" with a murderous scowl.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bring an airhorn with you and scare the ****ers out of yr way :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Bring an airhorn with you and scare the ****ers out of yr way :yes


:rofl Great idea!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought I would be smart and get a new credit card with zero interest for a year, transfer everything I owe from my other 2 credit cards and then cancel them. Well they gave me a $5,000 limit  They really want me to get myself in trouble again.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my stomach hurts. :sigh


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

^ *kicks u in the stomach*..hehe im just KIDDING. *hugs you instead*


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

annoyed.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm going to smile at ketchup and maybe a burrito too. LOL


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That sure sounded like gun shots


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:eek :eek :shock :eek

OMG!! ...I got SHIVERS running down my spine when I heard this lady hit the last note in Un Bel Di Vedremo. -She is AMAZING! -name: Raina Kabaivanska.

[youtube:3msmlc2o]



[/youtube:3msmlc2o]


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My sleeping pattern is all screwed up again. Oh well.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Aaaarrrrrgh! I have too much work piled up. Procrastination is going to be my undoing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to sound like the biggest loser calling about this.
But I also don't want to come off as a lazy asshat and not even try. So I have to.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I thought I would be smart and get a new credit card with zero interest for a year, transfer everything I owe from my other 2 credit cards and then cancel them. Well they gave me a $5,000 limit  They really want me to get myself in trouble again.


I just got my first credit card last week, and I have a $250 limit! :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man my eyesight is really bad. sphere -6, cyl +050 on both eyes. axis 104 R and 077 L.

i guess masturbation really does make you go blind :|


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to Gettysburg tomorrow. The first time ever for me. I'm going to take lots of pics. (there are lots of ghosties there, yay!)

The Battle of Gettysburg (July 1 – July 3, 1863), fought in, and around the town of Gettysburg, Pennsylvania, as part of the Gettysburg Campaign, was the battle with the largest number of casualties in the American Civil War.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Kyaa! said:


> Video of the day.


I think that is probably the cutest video I have ever seen.

Green Gold Orange Purple are my favorite colors in order! And I was totally gonna write something depressing before I watched that. But now I feel better.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Popcorn is made of awesome


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So that's your secret, Ernest Borgnine. At this rate, I will live to see the dawn of a new century.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> man my eyesight is really bad. sphere -6, cyl +050 on both eyes. axis 104 R and 077 L.
> 
> i guess masturbation really does make you go blind :|


...I told ya, Nubly to get your eyesight looked after!! :yes ...don't neglect it, dude! :no ...do whatever you can to take care of it.

Damage to eyesight gets less attention in the media than it deserves and people aren't as aware as they probably should be about it.

Do what you can to look after it. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm going to Gettysburg tomorrow. The first time ever for me. I'm going to take lots of pics. (there are lots of ghosties there, yay!)
> 
> The Battle of Gettysburg (July 1 - July 3, 1863), fought in, and around the town of Gettysburg, Pennsylvania, as part of the Gettysburg Campaign, was the battle with the largest number of casualties in the American Civil War.


....Oooooooooh!! I remember that from "Gone With the Wind"!! :yes :clap :clap ...specifically, it was the subject of the next scene following the "Intermission" of G.W.T.W.!! :yes :yes

P.S. I LOVE that movie -and book!! :yes :yes :mushy :mushy :mushy :sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Cute vid, Kya!! :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm about to take some:
-ginkgo biloba
-rhodiola rosea
-vitamin A


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

unless you are a demented 75 year old, ginkgo isn't going to do anythign except drain your wallet.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

X33 said:


> unless you are a demented 75 year old, ginkgo isn't going to do anythign except drain your wallet.


i'm a demented 23 year old...that meets half of the requirements.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess it won't stop raining before it starts snowing again.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Bread and pyaka.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay I actually called and closed a credit card today! Signed up for it like 2 years ago just to get the free $30 they offered and never once used it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

from now on all my posts are going to be well thought out and serious.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Everyone goes away in the end.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's sad to see a good man fall so far.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Yay I actually called and closed a credit card today! Signed up for it like 2 years ago just to get the free $30 they offered and never once used it.


:lol

That sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Crap i better make dinner . Meh !


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've gotta find that song!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is the best juice ever. Well, it's in the top 5, anyway.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> X33 said:
> 
> 
> > unless you are a demented 75 year old, ginkgo isn't going to do anythign except drain your wallet.
> ...


 :lol :b

Hey, good luck with the stuff! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OHS I made an error before. In a post I indicated I was going to Gettysburg tommorow. Ixnay on that. See, most of the day today, I thought it was Friday. I was mistaken. In fact, its only Thursday. Which is quite a dissapointment when that happens. Well, at least by now, its getting later on Thursday, which is closer to Friday, which makes it a little bit better somehow. I think.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> from now on all my posts are going to be well thought out and serious.


OOOOOOOH GOD, NOOOOO!!!! 
Don't do it. 
Its not worth it.
:no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I just had raw brocolli (is that how you spell it? whatever)
because its better for you PLUS you save pots because you don't have to steam them! :idea Yeah just throw a bit of light ranch dressing on them for flava. :yes 

Dooooo it!
dooooo it!


It feels good.

Everyone else is doing it.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I had to spend most of the day w/ a non-SA person yesterday & do a lot of socializing. I still feel drained. lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Solo said:


> I had to spend most of the day w/ a non-SA person yesterday & do a lot of socializing. I still feel drained. lol


 :hug

It is very draining, isn't it? :fall

But good for you for doing it.
:yay


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > I had to spend most of the day w/ a non-SA person yesterday & do a lot of socializing. I still feel drained. lol
> ...


Thx!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I gotta go to California before I die.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't feel so good after drinking that bottle of Leninade


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I swear I'm not retarded.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh... don't tell me to smile.

Say something funny then, damnit.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jeez what a racket.

Shut up shut up shut up.

****.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> I gotta go to California before I die.


You should come and hang out with me :yes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Look, the names of my viruses make a lovely sentence:

"CoolWebSearch N-case I-Worm.SoBig TrojanDropper's Backdoor"

Not even kidding. All I added was the order and the 'apostrophe s'.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta go to California before I die.
> ...


YES! That would be AWESOME. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cindy's Dad: Oh you are my little girl, I love you so much that I left you a little something in the coffee can. But you have to remember to step on it before you sell it. Now, what are you going to cut it with? 

Cindy Campbell: Um... baking... 

Cindy's Dad: Baking soda. Not baking powder. Because baking powder guys will have muffins growing out of their noses. 

Cindy's Dad: You love that joke, honey. You've loved it since you were two years old.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Got 3 cities pic's uploaded.. 3 more to go!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Got 3 cities pic's uploaded.. 3 more to go!


Awesome! I can't wait to see some pics! :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

OK, now theres another SAS member that knows how i look like. ops 

why did i send her my pic!? i know she lied when she said i looked cute. i look like ****.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

It's time to move on!

People are gray, but I want to be white!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Hot sex on the beach.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been here since Mon Feb 02, 2004 9:25 pm. That's a long way back.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Today is Thu Aug 14, 2008 7:03 pm.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> OK, now theres another SAS member that knows how i look like. ops
> 
> why did i send her my pic!? i know she lied when she said i looked cute. i look like ****.


When am I going to get to see you? :stu All this teasing **** has got to stop. :b

Here I am... no I'm not...here I am... no I'm not... this person saw me... now this person did too.. nana-nana-nanna....

:stu :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Hot sex on the beach.


Nothing like it! :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> When am I going to get to see you? :stu All this teasing **** has got to stop. :b


i'll think about it. what am i going to get out of this? and i don't see whats the big deal? i seriously look like ****.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah you should...

...before I leave.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

humblelulu said:


> ^ *kicks u in the stomach*..hehe im just KIDDING. *hugs you instead*


i didn't see this.

thanks. i think your e-hug fixed the problem, and your kick ummmm satisfied my masochistic ways...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> 
> 
> > Hot sex on the beach.
> ...


wouldnt you get sand everywhere? lol...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > When am I going to get to see you? :stu All this teasing **** has got to stop. :b
> ...


Hey, its okay if you don't want too. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Smooth_Orange_Crush said:
> ...


Not on the lifeguard stand.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Hey, its okay if you don't want too. :yes


ok, i wont.

...*phew* and i was about to PM you my picture

well, it's time for me to go to sleep.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ummm.... i hope i will like star wars clone wars movie tonight.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm about to commit to njodis' plan.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ewww I'm starting to peel. Wait I didn't sunburn my arms wtf. Must be that skin eating virus.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

useless post!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

spam!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*nods*

:agree:


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

mserychic said:


> ewww I'm starting to peel. Wait I didn't sunburn my arms wtf. Must be that skin eating virus.


 :afr ew


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

mserychic said:


> ewww I'm starting to peel. Wait I didn't sunburn my arms wtf. Must be that skin eating virus.


I know the feeling. I got severely sunburnt last year and had to take a week off from work. Not because I was hospitalized but because my skin started peeling and I freaked out about the whole thing. It was disgusting, kinda like potato skin peeling off. I Stayed holed up in my room the entire time.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> spam!


Cheater! The rules clearly said the first person to 10,000/2,000 posts by making real posts wins! I think that means I win by default :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Slim Shady said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > ewww I'm starting to peel. Wait I didn't sunburn my arms wtf. Must be that skin eating virus.
> ...


yeow! Mines def not that bad.. well yet. I have a feeling my legs are going to be pretty grody once they start peeling.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

In 2004 perhaps up to Fall 2007, this was perhaps a healthy site for me having a way severe case of anxiety and problems, etc. But now, it's not. I realize people are interpreting my experience with their shadow elements rather than trying to understand my problems. When I say things to my therapist, he always tries to understand me. When I give support to seniors in crisis, I always try to understand them. It really is time to leave.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

My belly is so full


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im hungry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Making threads is scary as hell. Now I remember why I don't!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just _spit_ on my computer screen. I pressed my tongue to the roof of my mouth to fondle a scrape up there, but a load of saliva inexplicably escaped and splashed across my screen in a huge cascade of fluid and halitosis. Sure, I've since cleaned it off, but I honestly don't think I'll ever be able to look myself in the eyes again.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll have to start looking for another job. It's starting to freak me out already.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

there, i sent it coco... :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have to wake up at 3am. how ****ing nice. 

i hope they don't expect me to actually do work tomorrow.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

An ad for the up-coming new season of "Australian Idol" just came on -featuring the new up-coming contestants singing "Can you feel it? -Can you feel it? -Can you feeeel it?"

-And I'm sitting there with the romote frantically trying to press the change channel button! Crying: "No!!! Noooooooooooooo!!" :afr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm going camping this weekend. i don't think i'll be able to survive without SAS for three days.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie










:nw :nw :nw


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

people can be so insensitive to someone's ethic of food, or their likes. *sigh* this pet peeve of mine is growing bigger


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Time to go and wallow in my sorrows...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i am so ****ing late for work. by the time i get ready and get to work, i should be about 3 hours late. D:


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can't wait to see this man (Kenenisa Bekele, world record holder in 5000m and 10000m)




























race against this Man (Bernard Lagat, favored to win gold in this event) in the 5000m finals!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Making threads is scary as hell. Now I remember why I don't!


 :ditto

It is scary as hell. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> there, i sent it coco... :afr


 :yay  
v. cute. :yes 
 :yay

Thanks again!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Gerard said:


> In 2004 perhaps up to Fall 2007, this was perhaps a healthy site for me having a way severe case of anxiety and problems, etc. But now, it's not. I realize people are interpreting my experience with their shadow elements rather than trying to understand my problems. When I say things to my therapist, he always tries to understand me. When I give support to seniors in crisis, I always try to understand them. It really is time to leave.


I seriously try to understand you and support you. :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Things don't have to be that complicated. I need to stop thinking about it.

I really don't feel like babysitting tonight. Maybe it'll be after he's in bed. I should take up reading again for these sort of occasions.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ooh these socks are nice.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Premiership starts tomorrow! :boogie :clap :yay


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ffs, leave me alone :rain


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am so pumped about tomorrow!!!! :boogie


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

You're sitting in a hole just wondering why
Stagnation's singing to you like a lullaby
But until you move, well there you are
There you are
There you are

The beast well she better sink her teeth in deep
She'll bite you like a dream and send you off to sleep
And you carry, you carry on down
On down, on down
Down that river deep


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I am so pumped about tomorrow!!!! :boogie


Good luuuuuck. O:


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

me so corny


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

pamplemousse


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

estoy cansado :yawn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ahhh work is crazy today! All I've done so far is drive and drive and drive!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Perfect.. everyones at lunch and the tire guy shows up. So not in the mood to stack 100 tires!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

People are gray, not black and white!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm hungry and don't know what to eat.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

have some macaroni and cheese


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

hmm, that sounds good but all of the boxes say I need milk and I don't have any.

I'll probably go out and get something and spend 3X more than I need to.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Friday nights rock.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

HAHA i just left a friend a voicemail where I sang Happy Bday like how Marilyn Monroe did for JFK :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > there, i sent it coco... :afr
> ...


no problem... ops


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

crazytomato said:


> You're sitting in a hole just wondering why
> Stagnation's singing to you like a lullaby
> But until you move, well there you are
> There you are
> ...


i'll have what she's having. D: sorry for stealing your smiley.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha nice one drella^^^

I just luuuuuv beer.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Drella said:


> pic


lmfao :lol I love yahoo answers.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

HAHA I luv it Drella :lol OMG defend Atlanta!! lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

sctork said:


> I broke a tooth


oof, that's not fun :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, so a smoke alarm went off in the kitchen, causing me to crap my pants in terror. I ran to the area the alarm is in, and apparently it's just going off because it felt like it might be a good time to scare the **** out of me for no good reason. The stupid thing wouldn't shut up, so I ended up taking the batteries out of it.

I'm sure now there will probably be a real fire and I'll be burned alive because the alarm isn't there. :yay :eyes


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I need to brush my teeth


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Cell phone, oh cell phone, where art thou?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Call it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Cell phone, oh cell phone, where art thou?


here art thou! check your ****ing pocket!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Cell Phones are bad... there is absolutely no reason for all the extra fees and the high prices. Oh wait... yeah there is, the uppity-ups of the company don't want to get rid of their 2nd yachts and there SUVs and Porsches.... Needless to say, cell phones suck. lol. oh man i'm bored


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:fall I really should go to bed now. "fights tiredness"


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> :fall I really should go to bed now. "fights tiredness"


Have a nice wank. That always does the trick for me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol i don't hit tha bong no more unfortunately.
Aww the good old days where did they go.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

wow yeah, it is pretty late in scotland right now isn't it? It's 5 pm where I am at. and the sun is out and it's awesome. I just wish I had my bicycle so I can go for a ride.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah it's like 01:15AM here and yeah sorry i'll give you your bike back asap.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Sean can ride his bike with no handlebars...with no handlebars!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Never a dull moment at work. Some guy comes in the use the bathroom and on his way out says he's being held hostage in his car and to please call 911. I'm like ok there's only one other person in yr car who appears to be yr wife.. and if you are being held hostage why did they let you out to use the bathroom? My boss calls 911 anyways. Swarms of police show up and an turns out the dude is just off his meds or something. Not sure why my work attracts all the crazies but it sure keeps things interesting :lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I need to gain a lifetime's worth of social skills in the next 4 hours! ahhhh!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm all manic-y today. It's making my tummy hurt.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

sonya99 said:


> I need to gain a lifetime's worth of social skills in the next 4 hours! ahhhh!


What are you doing?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Bacon tastes GOOD. Burgers taste GOOD.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to throw up if I can't calm down soon :eyes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Today did not turn out as planned.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I just had deja vu.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Must... resist... spaghetti.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok this is just madness. We had to make a spread sheet of our upcoming shows.. tix, flights, hotes, rental cars.. to keep track of everything. This goes past just living the rock n roll lifestyle into being obsessive and somewhat sad :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


>


 :spit :rofl :rofl :rofl :cry :haha


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Never a dull moment at work. Some guy comes in the use the bathroom and on his way out says he's being held hostage in his car and to please call 911. I'm like ok there's only one other person in yr car who appears to be yr wife.. and if you are being held hostage why did they let you out to use the bathroom? My boss calls 911 anyways. Swarms of police show up and an turns out the dude is just off his meds or something. Not sure why my work attracts all the crazies but it sure keeps things interesting :lol


 :clap :clap :clap :eyes :lol -That's awesome!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I am so pumped about tomorrow!!!! :boogie


Good Luck Adam!!!!

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :hs :hs :hs :boogie :boogie :boogie :banana :banana :banana :banana :kiss


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

If she walks into the room licking her lips one more time I'm going to punch her in the ****ing head.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What's wrong with my poooooter!? :cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This water isn't helping.


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow he seems like a great guy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what is this feeling?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

turkey!! :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I did it.

Once again, what was I worried about?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am going to be surprised if i get up on time tomorrow.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Just recently today, I think I'm "really" understanding things more and more. Which is a good thing, yeah?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

when this movie is finished downloading i'll be soooooooooo happy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

done. :nw :mushy


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Sleepy, good night. I look forward to my volunteer work tomorrow. Good night, SAS.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Damn a ***** buzzed.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

SAS people are the nicest I've come across. Everyone is so kind and empathetic. It's nice to be a part of this site.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

**** if i know.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> SAS people are the nicest I've come across. Everyone is so kind and empathetic. It's nice to be a part of this site.


 :yes :ditto :group


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So I finally slept last night but had to get up super early (6 am is super early for me) to get ready for Gettysburg.

We'll be staying the night there so I won't be back til sometime on Sunday.


Wish me luck that I catcha ghostie on my camera and get some other good pics too.


ORT:
Weekend at Bernie's is on now. What a freakin' classic. Ha, love it.


:kiss


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Obama is an awesome body surfer


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't let a day go by without logging on to SAS.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

7:32? You go, computer clock!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr Dinner with my sisters boyfriend. :afr


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck, Toscy! :hug

Exercise feels great!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, Gerard! 

I really hate eating in front of people I'm not comfortable with. :afr


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

And another cashier has mistaken me for a child. She said that I "look too young to be pushing that cart around," and then proceeds to tell me that she is 18 years old. My small stature and supple infant skin leads people to assume that I'm a young teenage girl, which provides support for my theory that anyone remotely attracted to me is a pedophile. Maybe people would take me more seriously if I wore pumps and a power blazer.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Sean can ride his bike with no handlebars...with no handlebars!


 :lol ^^^


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Polar said:


> What's wrong with my poooooter!? :cry


 :lol @ pooooooooooter !


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh to go or not to go ?
Why do i feel like this nobody else my age does.
I'm such a retard seriously.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ I lol'd too.

He forgot to bring it. And my mom said I was gonna ban him from the house. Instinctively, I thought of the ban thread and laughed a little to myself.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

hahahahhaa :lol

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/07/ ... ation.html

I know this post is going to test the limits of my credibility with you, faithful Cake Wrecks readers, so here is the originating site, provided by Summer from TX, to prove I am not making this up.

First, the inspiration:










Which isn't bad, I guess, if you've got a Brave Heart kind of vibe going for your wedding. Certainly it's executed well.

Anyway, here is what the paid, "professional" baker provided:


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i wonder how much they paid for that. :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i wonder if the still ate it :con :stu


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

There's an entire blog dedicated to cakr-wrecks...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

obscene heretical expletive!! it's hot in here - i gotta get out. ; - ;

ps. I want to go to a wedding like the one they showed in the november rain video. cake wrecking just reminded me of it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't believe I have to start school Monday. I'm strongly considering bobbing for apples in a tub of antifreeze. I hate life.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Usain Bolt of Jamaica is f-f-f-f-f-f-aaaast!!!!!!!!!!!! :sus :um :wtf


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Usain Bolt of Jamaica is f-f-f-f-f-f-aaaast!!!!!!!!!!!! :sus :um :wtf


_U aint lying yo! _


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ I'm faster than any of them when I have to get away from a social situation lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Usain Bolt of Jamaica is f-f-f-f-f-f-aaaast!!!!!!!!!!!! :sus :um :wtf


Yeah, Bolt sure did bolt his way into the record books.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Solo said:


> ^ I'm faster than any of them when I have to get away from a social situation lol


Same here. Can't beat someone in "fight or flight" mode!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*taking a break from that 180 question thing*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

2 shows in 1 night yea! omb shrooms + show = best thing ever! I want to dance more *boogies*


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Now the a*shole is in jail, and wants me to write him. Hmmmm....wonder what he did. His mom called me, all upset that he was in there. I'm like wtf, am i suppose to do. You son treated me like sh*t, now he wants me to write him....huh..for what!?! Definetly ain't sending him no money.

He left me a voicemail, sounding all sad. I'm not falling for it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Shauna said:


> Now the a*shole is in jail, and wants me to write him. Hmmmm....wonder what he did. His mom called me, all upset that he was in there. I'm like wtf, am i suppose to do. You son treated me like sh*t, now he wants me to write him....huh..for what!?! Definetly ain't sending him no money.
> 
> He left me a voicemail, sounding all sad. I'm not falling for it.


Hang in there Shauna :squeeze ...And: Good for you, my dear!! :yes :yes :nw

There are a lot of women who have abusive husbands/spouses. -And even more who do but don't realize it (also, there are women who abuse their husbands even if it is more psychologically -but...)

I read your quote -and it shows a fair bit of self-awareness and maturity, I'd say!
...however, at the same time: don't be too hard on your self or anything. Sometimes, also, a person just has bad luck.

...Anyhow... you just continue to do the right thing and see things in a proportioned way -and don't 'feel too sorry' for someone!! -this won't help you or them or anyone else.

Anyhow.... don't mean to give you 'advice' here, Shauna. Being that you already seem to be doing what you should.  ...Takes a strong chick to stick to her values and respect herself. I doubt that most people can get themselves out of a tough situation -I sincerely do! (It's always easy to say than it is to do.)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

when am i ever going to sleep


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

My brother has REALLY given me the ****s!!!! -Telling me to "Close the door, if you're going to listen to music so loud!!" ...what a wanker: I had to put up with some weirdo tech device going off almost perpetually (till I stuck it in his cupboard!!!!!!) the entire day today!!!!!!!!!!! ...so: as if HE (!!!!!!!) isn't _annoying!!!!_

...the little ****: 'least he has a job!! And despite the last few years has had more of a life than I could even dream of...! -the little *******!!

And as an engineer ...he's only likely going to earn much much much more than I ever will!! -the LITTLE ****!

...I dunno... I guess I think I'm sick of life being so difficult to 'grasp'???!!!
-Whatever happened to the day when it was reasonably easy...???!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Oh ...and did I mention that he is a little ****!!??! :lol :b :mum :x :rofl


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sweet Jesus took forever to get home! Major accident on the Bay Bridge.. was stuck on there 2 hours. People used it for an excuse to party. Hanging out of cars and jumping out at times. Like 20 different stereos blasting as loud as possible. Was almost fun :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Boobies! 
That's as random as my thoughts get, which isn't so very random considering I think about them all the time.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Sweet Jesus took forever to get home! Major accident on the Bay Bridge.. was stuck on there 2 hours. People used it for an excuse to party. Hanging out of cars and jumping out at times. Like 20 different stereos blasting as loud as possible. Was almost fun :lol


...Sounds Awesome!!  :yes :b :lol :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

GRILLED CHEESE SANDWICH


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sooo ****ed if this doesn't work, which it probably won't. Piece of _*****.*_ It's too bad my dad wants it because I was hoping for a smashing session in the backyard. Me, the computer, and a hammer. Oh yeahh that's the stuff.

I have who knows how many pictures to save, but my computer doesn't recognize CD's or anything you put into the usb port. To send them through email I'd be going at a rate of maybe 5 pics at a time!

Better go find my faves :roll


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, as a simple solution to that, you could make a photobucket account (http://www.photobucket.com) which has a mass uploader (I think you can upload an unlimited number at once) to store pictures privately.

:stu

You could also compress them all into a .zip file and upload it somewhere as one big file. I don't really feel like explaining it ( :lol ) but you can go to http://www.winzip.com/aboutzip.htm and it'll help ya.

Okay, there's my unsolicited help for the day. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> Well, as a simple solution to that, you could make a photobucket account (http://www.photobucket.com) which has a mass uploader (I think you can upload an unlimited number at once) to store pictures privately.
> 
> :stu
> 
> ...


Thanks! :nw


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

This can't be life.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Too...much...pie!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go out in the sun again. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nausea sucks


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not getting to bed until the sun is coming up really throws off the whole day.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Unbeknownst to them, arrogant Barbie girls' **** smells awful.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your such a charmer Ardrum ^^^

Well if tomorrow is as bad as today then i will be playing tig with a train.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a barbie girl, in a barbie world. Wrapped in plastic... it's fantastic.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why am I not dead yet?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My pics are saved 
-huuuuge sigh of relief-

My mp3 player is actually charging on this thing. Yay!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> I'm a barbie girl, in a barbie world. Wrapped in plastic... it's fantastic.


 :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sundays suck nuts.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really hope the new DeNiro/Pacino ..../Dennehy movie isn't horrible.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This day has passed WAY too quickly.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cursed mental constipation! why is conversing so hard!?? grahhhhhhhrrr.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sonya99 said:


> why is conversing so hard!?? grahhhhhhhrrr.


 :stu i wish i knew.

btw, the movie was tight!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

look what i bought at amazon!
http://www.amazon.com/Best-Desi-Arnaz/d ... 023&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Conga-Desi-Arnaz/ ... 023&sr=8-2
*squeals*


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Can't wait to get my telescope tomorrow. I hope I don't get bored w/ it LOL


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I need to update my resume. Time to start hunting for jobs all over again.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh man.. $260 for a round trip flight to Portland. $230 for a round trip flight to Las Vegas. It's just money.. it doesn't matter! If I say it enough times maybe I'll believe it :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Here's to hope - that I don't wake up in the morning.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

go **** yourself. and yes, you can safely assume that that is directed towards you.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I just applied to another job!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee for me!!!

It's a casual and temp lab job -only 16 hours a week.

Took me over one hour to just get my resume and application letter redone for it!

...fingers crossed!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm crossing my fingers and toes for ya!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

If you keep both fingers AND toes crossed, then it cancels out, and is a double negative. Pick one or the other sistah!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

time to make like a hockey player and get the puck out of here.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

it is monday now finally.
but what to do? *sigh*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Fighter jets flying at low altitude right over my house and scaring the crap out of me, just after I had a dream about being in a war. WTF? That was the weirdest dream ever. Very random, but it definitely involved war. And then there was this other dream, which felt like a repeat of one I had before, but with a twist. I suspected I'd have a dream involving that little twist sooner or later.

Funny how you can dream so much and still be so tired. Madness.

If it rains today I'm gonna scream.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ha! ...I am so angry!!!!! :mum :mum :mum

...it's the middle of the women's Olympic soccer match, Brazil vs Germany!!!

...And can I tell you!!! -the German men ...* oops sorry ...women!! -are playing RUGBY!!!! ....RUGBY!!!!! :sus :sus

-Pushing and shoving: What the _HELL _is wrong with the referee???!!!?

...I'm just so glad that they got an equaliser! ...But, talk about BOGUS!!
...the German women are playing like a bunch of men!!! :con :sus ...I'd be yellow-carding them every minute, the way they are "playing" soccer!

No wonder Marta got frustrated (and got yellow carded :x ) ...even the ALL-lesbian teams (they called themselves this!! :yes ) were not so much about brute force as the "German Women Soccer team"!

-It's annoying when it comes down to 'brute force' and not something like _skill_ ...and yes, I'll say it! :b :lol - ball-handling skills!!  :lol

...but that's what soccer should be mostly about! ...Save the pushing-and-shoving for rugby!?!! :wtf :stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> I just applied to another job!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee for me!!!
> 
> It's a casual and temp lab job -only 16 hours a week.
> 
> ...


I hope you get that job. Best of luck!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I feel ever more like an outsider at work now that I don't have much time left here. It's kinda weird.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...   opcorn ....




























:nw :nw :nw :nw :banana :banana :nw :nw :boogie :boogie :boogie :yay :yay

_-Yay!_


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I just applied to another job!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee for me!!!
> ...


Thank you, Slim Shady! :yes  -hope all is well in your corner of the world too, mate!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Slim Shady said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


go get em tiger!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not 1:30 already.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

gotta pee


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> go **** yourself. and yes, you can safely assume that that is directed towards you.


 :afr :hide


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Dude, I am so going to go try Victoria Secret's new fancy Bio-lift or some **** bra. I hope it makes my knockers look awesome and stuff. If not, I'll just get the kind I got last time. Yeah, bras bras bras. Boobs boobs boobs.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Um yeah photobuck sucks ***. WTF is wrong with it? When I go to the "edit" part I can't make my pics go "Full screen" so I can see the whole pic. I mean, whats up with that? Its been like that for days. I sent the muckers and email about it, to find out whats up.

true story


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> gotta pee


Hey, Adam, I LOVE your new avatar pic!

:spit :lol :b :clap :yes

heeeeeeeeee awesomeness!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck Rubes with the job thingy! (((Hugs)))


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why can't I calm the **** down! :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why am I sweating like a pigeon in Higgins?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Here I go... I'm about to tear the mother effing house apart. Wish me luck! :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Here I go... I'm about to tear the mother effing house apart. Wish me luck! :afr


Good luck!

ORT:

I figured out my photobucket problem because I ended up gettin an error report when I was messing around and here it was because I needed the new Adobe Flash thingy and had to uninstall the old one so I did and now its working again. Hooray. (I know you all were dying for the details about that. :b )

OORT:

Gotta go now and get a bunch of **** done. I've been burning pancakes like crazy cuz every time I put one on the burner I come here quick and by the time I get back the ****er is burned.

Yeah I need to get off the pooter and do lots of stuff. :stu :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why the hell won't my printer listen to me?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Why can't I calm the **** down! :rain


sounds like someone needs some kpin :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Here I go... I'm about to tear the mother effing house apart. Wish me luck! :afr


did you lose something?


Noca said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't I calm the **** down! :rain
> ...


or a hug :hug


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I need to get a life lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Did hell freeze over? Are piggies flying? Am I in some alternate universe?! No way did my psych actually rx me Ativan today :sus


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, you can let your dog in anytime now. I don't want to hear it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

nubly said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > IllusionOfHappiness said:
> ...


I'm feeling pretty ****ing wound up, too. Do I get a hug? Didn't think so!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm feeling pretty ****ing wound up, too. Do I get a hug? Didn't think so!


 :group


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Its only monday? :sigh its gonna be a longgg week... [/i__]_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks N. and E. :group 

I needed los mojo for a fighting chance of surviving tomorrow. Sillage.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ugh, I feel like ****ing **** tonight. Where did this come from??


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I could use a good wank right about now.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:sigh if i know what causes me to be more depressed then why do i do it


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

nubly said:


> :sigh if i know what causes me to be more depressed then why do i do it


What is it that you do?

Sometimes I do things with similar effects myself...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i hate life


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Jealous!? hahahaha


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have so much to do but I've yet to do anything productive tonight. Yet is a weird word.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I have so much to do but I've yet to do anything productive tonight. Yet is a weird word.


Story of my life.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Does adding more movies to my Netflix list count as being productive? Yes, yes I think it does. Go me!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes! Go Kori! Movies rock! If I could afford netflix, I would so be an addict!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

nubly said:


> omgnoudidnt said:
> 
> 
> > Here I go... I'm about to tear the mother effing house apart. Wish me luck! :afr
> ...


No, I've been renovating. =) I ripped up the carpet a while ago and have been dealing with nasty cement floors. I finally bought laminate flooring and wanted to start installing it today. The only room with subflooring is my bedroom, so I started with that and it was the hardest room. Not because of the cuts, but because of all the **** and huge furniture. It took me longer to get the room cleared and the floor prepped than it actually did to lay the flooring!

The end result looks really, really good. My mom and I did it all by ourselves, without ever using a table saw before. Only thing is we had problems with the saw; the blade would stop turning for some reason and we can't figure out why. Anyone know anything about that stuff?

I'll post pictures when I get Kodak downloaded. I'm so giddy over this.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why does KYAA! have ANCIENT's avatar... :eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nobody else has my avatar.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

There's something fishy about Adam's avatar!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I saw a bee get caught in a spider web today. The spider quickly raced out of his hiding place and then fought with the bee for a minute, before it finally managed to get loose and flew away. The spider seemed disappointed and exhausted as it slowly walked on its web back to its hiding place.

It's interesting to witness things like that. It reminds me that there are little things happening everywhere, all the time. Little things to us, that may be a big deal for the creatures involved.

Yes that was the most interesting part of my day so far, and I'm not ashamed of it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Why does KYAA! have ANCIENT's avatar... :eyes


Ditto!! ...what on earth is going on!! -"Smooth Orange Crush", "Kyaa!" and "Mserychic"

...I'm real confused! :con :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Polar said:


> I saw a bee get caught in a spider web today. The spider quickly raced out of his hiding place and then fought with the bee for a minute, before it finally managed to get loose and flew away. The spider seemed disappointed and exhausted as it slowly walked on its web back to its hiding place.
> 
> It's interesting to witness things like that. It reminds me that there are little things happening everywhere, all the time. Little things to us, that may be a big deal for the creatures involved.
> 
> Yes that was the most interesting part of my day so far, and I'm not ashamed of it.


...HEY: these 'little things' are the subject of an hour or more of the best television currently on air!!!!!! :yes

-Nothing 'shameful' about that! -I love nature documentaries.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ True! I love nature documentaries as well. :yes


----------



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

" 'Guess what I saw a human do today,' the extra terrestrial remarked to his alien buddy."


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Be a lemming...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Another victim has succumbed to the Ancient vampire...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Time to retire from SAS for the day. Ciao!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Another pointless job talk thing to worry about. Yay.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wha..? What happened to my blow-up doll avatar?

The virus has spread!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> Time to retire from SAS for the day. Ciao!


...Ciao there Slim Shady!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Wha..? What happened to my blow-up doll avatar?
> 
> The virus has spread!


...Indeed!!!! :stu :eyes :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uh-oh, I think I'm being infected too!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm feeling pretty ****ing wound up, too. Do I get a hug? Didn't think so!


i'll give you one better and go with a french kiss :cuddle

you lucky dog


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I know there were carrots. I KNOW it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

she wants me to call her at 10am. i hate talking on the phone. it feels so forced


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> I could use a good wank right about now.


 :spit :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> she wants me to call her at 10am. i hate talking on the phone. it feels so forced


 :hug Good luck. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I saw a bee get caught in a spider web today. The spider quickly raced out of his hiding place and then fought with the bee for a minute, before it finally managed to get loose and flew away. The spider seemed disappointed and exhausted as it slowly walked on its web back to its hiding place.
> 
> It's interesting to witness things like that. It reminds me that there are little things happening everywhere, all the time. Little things to us, that may be a big deal for the creatures involved.
> 
> Yes that was the most interesting part of my day so far, and I'm not ashamed of it.


Awesome. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

philomath said:


> " 'Guess what I saw a human do today,' the extra terrestrial remarked to his alien buddy."


 :lol :lol :yes

I could really see that happening on a daily basis. :yes :lol :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

****!! I forgot to get more green tea at the store yesterday. dangit dangit dangit.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You people... What in the half eaten hell?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm hungry already.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

omg i forgot that its payday week :banana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what...the...****... :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

haha, that's a trip


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SAS has officially gone mad. And I like it :lol

Would it just rain already?
I wonder how much time I have :con


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It really is the little things that totally make my day! Thank you sas folks for yr wackyness!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

woot monday is done, now to deal with tuesday


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Man I'm tired now. It just hit me like, BAM.


Weeew. I still have to get the rest of my pictures ready. Resizing and stuff was taking forever so I stopped to clean and do other things I had to do.

So they aren't ready.


Ehhh I'll get to it in due time. whatteva.


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

What I need now is a miracle... :rain


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ugh... Saturday's race was postponed, and now I have to call the race organizer chick to tell her I'm still interested. I hate these kind of silly phone calls.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Why do people who weren't born in 1988 and aren't white supremecists add '88' to the end of their internet usernames? I see it all the time, what am I missing?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Anxiety attacks 4 days in a row now. **** you anxiety! You can try all you want but you aren't going to drag me down.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Good runs are great to vent frustration


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to write it in advance. I can't go without one.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Damnit, I was supposed to only have a nap, but I passed out for 5 hours.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Now _that_ was exciting.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess SPF 30 wasn't enough. :eek


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmm...my therapist called me a turtle today, for my shirt got higher and higher over my face as the session proceeded on. I was a head of hair by the end.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

This can't be life.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

kids are wearing tall tee's...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hang in there, Kori! Anxiety sux a fat one! (not literally, of course).


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yw :hug


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...SASers are the coolest cats in the neighborhood.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again...SASers are the coolest cats in the neighborhood.


 :yes

:group

This is really a great and supportive place. I love all the people I've met here.

Kori - :hug Hope you feel better soon hon.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i agree with CoconutHolder. i've met some really nice people here. 


you love all, you son's of *****es. :group


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wait...you guys are actually real people? you're not just in my computer?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

group hug! :group and maybe a little grope.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^"I love you all you son's of *****es" Oooh a grope by Kori.. :lol :lol "^^

Here's a funny clip of Will Ferrell impersonating George Dubayu, hopefully others will get a kick out of it as much as I did:

[youtube:83h0zp7g]EkqrI3IibYI[/youtube:83h0zp7g]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

social misfit said:


> wait...you mean you guys are actually real people? you're not just in my computer?


no we're not real... we're just persons from the internet. =( sorry

:group anyway


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

social misfit said:


> wait...you guys are actually real people? you're not just in my computer?


I missed this post. :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Anxiety attacks 4 days in a row now. @#%$ you anxiety! You can try all you want but you aren't going to drag me down.


 :squeeze


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ^^"I love you all you son's of *****es" Oooh a grope by Kori.. :lol :lol "^^
> 
> Here's a funny clip of Will Ferrell impersonating George Dubayu, hopefully others will get a kick out of it as much as I did:
> 
> [youtube:2qsw7sn6]EkqrI3IibYI[/youtube:2qsw7sn6]


That never gets old...

"I hope you're enjoying the freedoms and liberties that we, as Americans, enjoy."

"Things have really, really, really gotten good."

:rofl


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

online dating ain't my thang.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

AArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh! I feel a panic attack coming!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

This is going to hurt tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh no, sonya99 is infected with the ANCIENT virus.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i wonder why everyone has ANCIENT's avatar.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

social misfit said:


> i wonder why everyone has ANCIENT's avatar.


 :lol

i have no idea.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I thought I had found the cure but the virus is back full strength!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm sorry people...i'll wash my hands next time.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

blossom said:


> Get away!! Get away!!! I don't wanna be a man, or smoke or have genital thing.
> 
> Please get away.


come here woman and give me a hug! :troll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Come to the Dark side!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I seriously gotta get out of the house and meet some people!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

[youtube:2edu4iwx]



[/youtube:2edu4iwx]

....**** YEAH!!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I look like a tool. I feel like a tool, I am dressed like a tool and I will, in accordance, act like a tool all day today.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> I look like a tool. I feel like a tool, I am dressed like a tool and I will, in accordance, act like a tool all day today.


....ah yes :sigh ....but the tool to the lock of someone's heart, no doubt! :sigh :yes :mushy


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Eddie Hazel. (out of jail...!!!)

... :mushy :mushy :mushy 
[youtube:237pif0k]



[/youtube:237pif0k]


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

You have to love it when they claim it is for no reason. How about stop insulting people? Boo no.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> oh no, sonya99 is infected with the ANCIENT virus.


I found the cure! Unfortunately it involves collecting the horn of a unicorn, and I think I just got the last one (kind of like the movie "Legend").


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> I look like a tool. I feel like a tool, I am dressed like a tool and I will, in accordance, act like a tool all day today.


If you look, feel, and act like a tool, I could have really used you the other day (if that tool is a screwdriver).


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

**** my life


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why do strangers assume I'm out to impress them? Seriously, why? Do they really think they're that important? They're ****.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why is it so cooooooooold?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

njodis said:


> Why is it so cooooooooold?


...The Elephant Man RULES!
[youtube:23lyj3jz]<[/youtube:23lyj3jz]

...wait: that's that other guy from "The Goonies" right?! -the one that "Chunk" befriends (-and to think that only just a few days ago, I had "Chunk" in my avatar - SPOOKY!! :eyes :eyes )
...But it is HIM -right?! and not, the "Elephant Man"?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ...wait: that's that other guy from "The Goonies" right?! -the one that "Chunk" befriends (-and to think that only just a few days ago, I had "Chunk" in my avatar - SPOOKY!! :eyes :eyes )
> ...But it is HIM -right?! and not, the "Elephant Man"?


Hah, I just watched the Goonies again not too long ago. That's definitely Sloth!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is the best avatar ever. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

8000 posts? Yeesh.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I hate life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

she has a cute accent


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> I hate life.


I spend my 8000th post asking what's sucking (other than my avatar)?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > ...wait: that's that other guy from "The Goonies" right?! -the one that "Chunk" befriends (-and to think that only just a few days ago, I had "Chunk" in my avatar - SPOOKY!! :eyes :eyes )
> ...


... :spit .... :wtf :rofl :rofl :lol

...YOU watched "The Goonies" not too long ago!!! ... :um ....

-spooky... I was watchin' them on you tube just in the last week or so ... an haven't since seen "The Goonies" for a while... :eyes :eyes :um


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Just Lurking said:
> 
> 
> > RubyTuesday said:
> ...


I hadn't seen it for a while either, probably at least 8-9 years. It's gotta be one of my favourite movies of all time. I liked the Fratellis and the banter between them, especially "Ma" (I think they called her that?... the actress who played her died three years after it was made) and the scenes with a captured Chunk. :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

God give me purpose.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

If you don't hear from me again, expect the worst.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey bro you gotta do what you have to do to cope thats for sure.
Anything you wanna vent or get off your chest ?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I hope this is a new beginning.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Precut fruit is the best.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i'm getting sick.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That dream was beyond weird.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i think i'm getting sick.


I assume it's not with the avatar virus you initially spread, right?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought metronidazole and alcohol was meant to make me sick! :mum


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I want someone with a magical wand that can make fill my head with things to say, and kill my SA. I want to be fixed. Help! I is broken!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That dream was beyond weird.


I had a really whack one again last night too. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i think i'm getting sick.


 :hug I'm feeling nauseated. Not to downplay your sickness, just wanted to share so you didn't feel alone in your feelings of sickness and stuff.

Uhhhhh. Eff you, Aunt Flow!! :mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i think i'm getting sick.
> ...


no. i think this is another virus. i think this one is serious, look:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/c ... d_1962.jpg

****ing barbra streisand...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate it when people don't respond to my e-mails, it makes me feel like a complete prick.... like I did something wrong/offensive, or they just don't like me. I've waited two days and still no response from either professors regarding my extra requirements. I feel like colliding with a sidewalk after an 800 ft vertical fall.

Edit: I just sent one of them yet another message, and if he doesn't answer, I am going to die.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uh, my normal sleep schedule didn't last very long.

I have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I haven't studied at all today, this is pathetic.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Time to go running!!! I hope people make fun of me. It fuels me when I get tired.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ugh, I'm never drinking decaff coffee again.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Must be late afternoon. My seemingly daily anxiety attack is setting in woo!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( *wonders want to eat * ) O o .


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

high anxiety levels must be universal right now...I think it's the weather...gloomy, and not okay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If my stomach stops trying to eat itself I have a very good chance of sleeping tonight.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Way sunny and nice here. and I'm all alone at work so it's not people causing it. Stupid random anxiety!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wish I could be alone at work. Working in fast food is a horrible nightmare for an SAer. I've never been able to find a "loner" job that I am employable for.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

X33 said:


> I haven't studied at all today, this is pathetic.


Not even yet. One of the first principles I need to commit to memory is to stop digging when you are already in a hole! 
A mountain of work is piling up and I am here on the web. Next few days are going to be hectic.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

TAKE MY POPSICLES!!! JUST DON'T HURT HER!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

... frooomm theee speeeaaakkeeeerrrrrrrrr ...

bed time... soon.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> I hadn't seen it for a while either, probably at least 8-9 years. It's gotta be one of my favourite movies of all time. I liked the Fratellis and the banter between them, especially "Ma" (I think they called her that?... the actress who played her died three years after it was made) and the scenes with a captured Chunk. :lol


...yeah, like this one, where they are threatening to put his hand in the blender! :lol ...



> Francis: Hey kid. I want you to spill your guts. Tell us everything.
> Chunk: Everything?
> Francis: Everything!
> Chunk: Everything. Okay, I'll talk. In third grade I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade I stole my Uncle Max's toupe and I glued it on my face when I played Moses in my Hebrew school play. In fifth grade I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog...


[youtube:2ejt19q4]



[/youtube:2ejt19q4]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I want someone with a magical wand that can make fill my head with things to say, and kill my SA. I want to be fixed. Help! I is broken!


I already found that. -For me it is Lexapro antidepressants! :yes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have cake! Cake makes me happy :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can really go without toys going off by themselves at night. 

I've always been a scaredy cat when it comes to those things, no matter how much it has happened in the past. :um :afr :um


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

yackity- schmackity.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ohh yr the 8th wonder of the world not yr the iguana of the world.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ohh I hope you fly more not I hope you lawnmower. I'm not so good at deciphering lyrics. Man I've brought procrastination to a whole new level.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Hi Kori. =)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> ohh yr the 8th wonder of the world not yr the iguana of the world.


 :lol I like your lyrics better!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Howdy!

I usually end up singing songs my way because it's funnier :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sonya99 has the best sig ever :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sunday-mirror/t ... _page.html


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel like a 16 year old in a school bus. i hope it's not a bumpy ride... ops


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Kyaa! said:


> <--- Tom looks cute now.


Yeah. Nice touch there.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I have had one of the best days I have had in years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

..I'm naturally calm!!! -don't find my self reacting to every little sensation around me!!! 

And it's been raining so much these last few days (a REAL blessing!) and I went for a drive -saw all the new lush growth springing up -all a sublime lime green color and just beautiful trees and nice houses.

and finished off with dinner with the fam -we have a laugh together, jokes flying off every minute! 

Yep. Excellent day...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm very anxious right now...but thank god most of that depression is gone...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

The Women's Olympic Soccer Final will be showing on tv here in less than 20 minutes...!!!! :boogie










....versus...










...And guess what??!!!! ...even my sexist Italian father (who's mellowed through the years) is bothering to stay up to watch it!!!!

...so:- Niiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! :kma :kma :kma

-To all those males who said Women's Soccer just wasn't "good enough"!!

:b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My grandparents thought it would be fun to surprise me and treat me to a full English breakfast at a restaurant this morning. I'm stuffed, I don't usually eat breakfast...or lunch recently. I was ****ting myself on the way there cause I know people that work there, too. Luckily I didn't see anyone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Women's soccer is da bomb!
Those ladies work hard and as a team. They don't have the egos the guys have - the guys can't pull it together here in the U.S.

I think the U.S. women will give them a run for the money. They're hot, too!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Toscy said:


> My grandparents thought it would be fun to surprise me and treat me to a full English breakfast at a restaurant this morning. I'm stuffed, I don't usually eat breakfast...or lunch recently. I was ****ting myself on the way there cause I know people that work there, too. Luckily I didn't see anyone.


i thought an english breakfast consisted of tea and crumpets?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Life Wars Episode VI
Return of The Depression

After a nice awakening feeling nice and happy, Bryan got some breakfast, and went on the computer for a while. He then decided to go on a nice fast paced 6 mile run, which made him feel excellent.

Upon our heroes return to the computer, a dark cloud came over him and he began to feel crummy again. Will he ever break free of this seemingly never ending cycle he finds himself in, or will he cave to the dark side...

(Picture that scrolling down the screen, like in Star Wars-Oh yeah, and the music too)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Life Wars Episode VI
> Return of The Depression
> 
> After a nice awakening feeling nice and happy, Bryan got some breakfast, and went on the computer for a while. He then decided to go on a nice fast paced 6 mile run, which made him feel excellent.
> ...


 :hug

Partially burnt bagels aren't so bad.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ARGH! What is my issue today!? WAKE...UP...WAKE...UP 

(slaps self repeatedly and violently)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

> The Women's Olympic Soccer Final will be showing on tv here in less than 20 minutes...!!!! :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry
...Brazil lost.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

hmmm maybe I should do some work....**** it, I'm on break.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa! said:


> <--- Tom looks cute now.


 :lol :b

That is AWESOME. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dang


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Women's soccer is da bomb!
> Those ladies work hard and as a team. They don't have the egos the guys have - the guys can't pull it together here in the U.S.
> 
> I think the U.S. women will give them a run for the money. They're hot, too!


-_Woah!_ ...I think I'm in love! :rofl (Just kidding!)

...well, you were right about the US Women's team: they defeated Brazil 1:0.

Only in extra time -however, despite many attempts, the US just really went for it in their defending! :yes ...oftentimes, a Brazilian player would have 3 or more US players surrounding her near the goals.

-I was rooting for Brazil, mind you! :yes ...no offense, but I just love Marta!!! ...she is sensational!! -Pele was even in the stands to see her since he is a fan, calling her the best women's player EVER!

But she, and other great players on her side, just could not get a goal! :con :stu 
...I think that they were intimidated.

But: Good on the US team! :yes :clap -They played well!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy ****! (sorry for cursing so much, I promise I mainly do so online and not IRL, not that that makes it any better but yanno, sometimes i like to do it cuz it feels good. anyway, doing it online helps me get it out. haha doing it.)

Anywho, I just added Jim Breuer to my MySpace and then he accepted and then I said thanks and stuff and then he friggin messaged me back thanking me for being a fan and sayin' aboot some special he got coming up on comedy central and signed his name and stuff also (just sayin' the possibility of it really being him goes up a tit bit there). 

Frickin' A man, this is so awesome. 


Its the little things in life that keep me goin' and keeps my brain parts stimulmilated.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hey, hey, ho, ho, Wendy's mascot's gotta go!
Hey, hey, ho, ho, Wendy's mascot's gotta go!
Hey, hey, ho, ho, Wendy's mascot's gotta go!

Biggie-sized bigotry! Biggie-sized bigotry! Biggie-sized bigotry! Biggie-sized bigotry! Biggie-sized bigotry!

What do we want? 
Accurate representation of redheads!!
When do we want it?
NOW!!

Give Wendy pigment! Give Wendy pigment! Give Wendy pigment! Give Wendy pigment! Give Wendy pigment!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

potato bagels are nummy


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Today is off to a great start. "Is there a grown up I can speak to?" AM I ****ING 5?! What the hell?!!!!!! :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That was so cute.

I don't really want to give away those Hello Kitty stickers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-my goal to reach elite member seems so far way.

-why the hell did she call me? i haven't talked to her in like two months. she left me 3 voice mail! i haven't listened to them and i don't want to. she never talked to me at work, why would she want to talk to me now? ugh, **** you SA and **** you phone.



CoconutHolder said:


> (sorry for cursing so much, I promise I mainly do so online and not IRL, not that that makes it any better but yanno, sometimes i like to do it cuz it feels good. anyway, doing it online helps me get it out. haha doing it.)


-i need to go eat now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

- if someone has a problem with me, but don't tell me why they have a problem with me, ITS THEIR FAULT not mine.

- i hope i can solve my bathroom situation with the association 

- donate my car again, owie, need to find another car.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Today is off to a great start. "Is there a grown up I can speak to?" AM I ****ING 5?! What the hell?!!!!!! :lol


:rofl :rofl :lol

That sounds like something I'd hear!

It was, after all, just last year when I lived at my parents house, answered the door, and the woman standing there said, "You're getting bigger!!" as if I was in the 6th grade.

I was so surprised I just went, "Ohh. Right."


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

omg, stupid people. Why did they think you were 5? THose a-holes!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God, I'm sick of having to drive my brother everywhere. You're 33 years old, grow the **** up and go by yourself. I don't remember morphing into Morgan Freeman at any point, so I don't need to be chauffeuring anyone around town like Ms. Daisy. Ah yes.... he slammed his door like a 13 year old. I'm a lucky gal, here.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ahh... the contrasts. Confusing.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Every second is torture.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

This ridiculous **** my dad has been banging has been tearfully bragging about how her illiterate midget of a son got a good degree and is travelling the world and has landed a well paying job, and now I am getting no end of **** about what a worthless failure I am. My dad likes to paint himself as some kind of cynical man's man, but it's at times like this I realise just what an irrational, hysterical woman he actually is. It's been clear since before I reached puberty that I'm wired in such a way that failure was always inevitable; had I been born into a working class family, I would be a homeless crackhead by this point, but he refuses to accept it because he is a ****ing *****. I might kill him tonight.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha it's gonna take more than karate and hairgel to make me better.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Keep your eyes on the road and your hand upon the wheel.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not as bad as I expected. The cure? Videogames! I got owned by a 4 year old...in my defense that was my first time touching an xbox.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yay Coco, elite member! :clap :yay



Vincenzo said:


> I might kill him tonight.


I totally read that in a Stewie Griffin voice. :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I need a plan.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > I might kill him tonight.
> ...


me too lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ya know.. the relationship section here really makes me glad I'm gay. How the frilly heck straight folks get together with all the hostility and stereotyping is beyond me :con


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Yay Coco, elite member! :clap :yay


 :sigh what i've been working on for 3 years you did it in less than one, coco...congrats... :sigh :boogie :rain ...*cough*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Kyaa! said:


> After this week I need to start getting ready for work. You're going to be seeing very little of me after this week, and once I go back to work even less. Not that anyone cares.


 :cry


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Today is off to a great start. "Is there a grown up I can speak to?" AM I @#%$ 5?! What the hell?!!!!!! :lol
> ...


 :spit .... :lol :rofl


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ardrum said:


> :rofl :rofl :lol
> 
> That sounds like something I'd hear!
> 
> ...


That is awesome :lol I couldn't do anything but laugh!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

What the **** is wrong with me?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, so, I was almost turned into a human skidmark earlier, because I was walking in direct sunlight and neglected to see the bus hurling towards me at record speed. It was then that it hit me... not the bus, but the realization that I really need sunglasses. Unfortunately, I have absolutely no sense of what's socially acceptable to wear; I don't want to look like a mosquito with those huge cocaine glasses chicks like, and I'm not Roy Orbison so I would therefore never pull off Wayfarers. I hate having to ruminate over banal bull**** like this; other people probably just wear whatever. 

haha I just noticed all of the alliteration in the last sentence, how awkward looking.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

All week my right ear has been beating as if my heart were pounding real hard but it's not in sync with my heart beat at all. It's like having a fly flapping it's wings on my ear drum. Make it stop!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a mosquito bite right on my ankle bone thinger and it's driving me ape ****.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Somebody help me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Morning..!? Whaaaa...?

"Wake up, Mr. Tree! We're very glad to seeeee you. Wake up, Mr. Tree! It's daytime can't you seeeeeee?"

(That didn't help.)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The Thin Beast?? That's an awful nickname. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I see a red door and I want to paint it black.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Yay Coco, elite member! :clap :yay


Wooooooooo! :yay :group

:thanks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > Yay Coco, elite member! :clap :yay
> ...


 :stu :hug 
Its prolly cuz I'm :eyes
:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl :rofl :lol
> ...


 :ditto :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Kyaa! said:
> 
> 
> > After this week I need to start getting ready for work. You're going to be seeing very little of me after this week, and once I go back to work even less. Not that anyone cares.
> ...


 :ditto :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Haha it's gonna take more than karate and hairgel to make me better.


 :sigh No wonder why I've been getting it wrong for so long. I, too, thought karate and hairgel was the answer to everything.

:hug

****


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I see a red door and I want to paint it black.


...No colors any more -I want them to turn black!
I see the girls go by dressed in their summer clothes
-I have to turn my head until my darkness goes.

...No more will my green sea turn a deeper blue!
I could not forsee this thing happening to you!!

-If I look hard enough into the settin' sun!
-My love will laugh with me before the morinin' comes!

...I see a red door and I want it pained black!!

O.K. Ruby Tuesday STOP!!! :um :rofl ...I just love the Stones (like my username suggests! :yes )

[youtube:2lk7pduc]



[/youtube:2lk7pduc]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I see a red door and I want to paint it black.
> ...


 :yay :boogie :clap Yes! The Stone ROCK! (haha, get it? The Stones rock?... :um *hears crickets churping*)

My all time favorite song by them is "Time..... is on my side" Yes, it is. :yes  
But there are tons of good ones by them. :yes
This deserves a banana dance. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

****ety **** ****

one of the servers went down early on wednesday and they finally were able to get it up late thursday. the backup for tuesday's work did not go through so now everything i did on tuesday has to be done again. all because the doctors are too cheap to invest in the old software since they bought one of the crappiest and most time consuming softwares ive used


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> The Stone ROCK! (haha get it, the stones rock?... :stu )


 :troll

... :b :rofl

(Jagger is SOOO gay acting in that there clip though! :lol ...I really love Brian Jones on the sitar -what an amazing instrument too!! ....made the song!)

...How about "Miss You" ...it's so funky!!! I would love singing that song to my self when I was lonely in my uni days!!

"I been holding out so long.
I been sleeping all alone -Lord I miss you!!
I've been hanging on the phone
I've been sleepin' all alone -I wanna kiss you!!
Sometime...

Hoo-oh-hoo-hoo-oh-oh!
Hoo-oh-hoo-hoo-oh-oh!
Hoo-oh-hoo-hoo-oh-oh!
Hoo-oh-oh-oh!!

[youtube:vebget2v]



[/youtube:vebget2v]

Also love this 70s classic by Rod Stewart... you know the one: "If you like my body and you think I'm sexy -come on baby let me know!!"

:rofl :rofl :rofl ...a beautiful guy I knew from the gym and also my work place at a restaurant would sing this!!! :clap :clap -Yes Juan!! -I do!
...I love that guy!! :yes :sigh :mushy

[youtube:vebget2v]



[/youtube:vebget2v]

... :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie  :yay :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought the horse would be funny :con


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Adamses rule. ...they just do.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I wish I could stop feeling insulted whenever someone at school calls me old. It's the ****ing fourth time it's happened this year. My classmates are all like 20. It's kind of awful.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > The Stone ROCK! (haha get it, the stones rock?... :stu )
> ...


I'm killer at making dorky/lame jokes. Its like my forte, with a fancy slash thingy over the "e" that I don't know how you do on a keyboard. :stu

Yeah, love to sing "miss you" :yes and "if you want my body". hahaha. LMAO about Juan. Go, get him, tiger. 

Or...........ooooh how about this one, Rubes? Remember this classic by the Divinyls? "I touch myself" :b :spit :lol :banana

[youtube:u4k2m1xa]sFEfmbAeEDY[/youtube:u4k2m1xa]

In all seriousenss though, I love me some George Michael like "Father Figure". LOVE it. :yes

[youtube:u4k2m1xa]T0z2TWkwD6M[/youtube:u4k2m1xa]

But what I REALLY REALLY REALLY love is my 80's music. Such as "Always Something There to Remind Me" by Naked Eyes.

[youtube:u4k2m1xa]LtPKa7MXLfA[/youtube:u4k2m1xa]

I can NEVER get enough of that song. Its so much fun to blast and sing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

They're moving in today :um 
I don't know whether to embrace or hate it. A little of both perhaps?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


..hey Cokes!! ...I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE The Divinyls!!!

:yes :yes :yes :yes

Chrissy Amphlett is like MY GODDESS!!! :yes :nw :nw :nw

...apparently she was a prostitute once upon a time ...and, yet, somehow that only makes me love her all the more!! :stu :yes

George Michael's "Father Figure" is by all rights an awesome song. -REAL sexy!!

...as for Juan ... :sigh he got married a long while back. Became a lecturer in some kind of physical education class (before that he was a chef). ...I did like him and he liked me! :sigh  ...got me a blanket once when I was sleeping over at his house after a New Years Eve party -saying that he didn't want me to be cold... :mushy ...told my sister that I reminded him of HIS little sister!  ...and at a party when some psycho drunk grabbed me and carried me round a corner -nothin' happened, so no worries -phew!! :eek ... told me that if I got any more trouble -to come to him!! ... :sigh :mushy ...it's lovely to get any kind of such care and affection from anybody!!!
..and he was a really warm and lovely guy. :yes :mushy

..._ahem!!_ ...anyhow, love those songs! And speaking of "The Divinyls" ...do you NOT love this one by them -absolute CLASSIC!!!- called "Boys In Town" ...????!!!!!!!! (I reckon: all about Chrissy Amphlett's rough days with men/boys ....GOD I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nw :nw :nw :nw :yes :sigh )

[youtube:8jn3gbdm]



[/youtube:8jn3gbdm]

P.S. Pissed off that I can't find a cool LIVE version of Chrissy singing this, cos I've heard it before!! :yes :yes

Lyrics...


> I am thru with hanging around
> With all the boys in town
> Now I want a man around
> Get me out of here
> ...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Today isn't looking so good :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why was my door open?

Did I spill something on my keyboard?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I really should eat more than just gum.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

arrgh they needed to shut down the server again :mum 

one of the damn doctors has his own private plane yet he is ok with using old hardware and software for his practice :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> arrgh they needed to shut down the server again :mum
> 
> one of the damn doctors has his own private plane yet he is ok with using old hardware and software for his practice :con


That cheap *******! :mum Hoarding his money for his own luxuries while everyone else suffers for it. What an assface. Sorry to hear that, Nubes. Its gotta be really frustrating. :hug



Disclaimer said:


> (sorry for cursing so much, I promise I mainly do so online and not IRL, not that that makes it any better but yanno, sometimes i like to do it cuz it feels good. anyway, doing it online helps me get it out. haha doing it.)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nubly = Nubes
Ruby = Rubes
Coco = Cubes

We should continue this trend... I don't know what I'd be though... Ardrubes? That doesn't sound so catchy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Adumes?

Adrumes?

Would definitely have to drop the first "r" to make it doable. I don't know. Do you like either of those two? :stu This is a toughy. :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

How about I'm just "Corky"?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I hate my job. someone kill me now!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Today is a good day! :boogie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why does the social, "kooky, kerrrrazy guy" always have to sit in front of -and talk to- _me_? Giving some guy a high five for a joke I felt obligated to laugh at isn't really a reason to celebrate. He didn't score the winning touchdown in the big game against South Grove High or some ****.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> I hate my job. someone kill me now!


Only if you kill me in return. My job is sucking away any sense of "life" I have.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

If only everyday was like today.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> If only everyday was like today.


Good day man? What happened?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just had a good MA session got home got some beers and now im at my families house chillin with ma lil bro and sisters etc drinking beer and havin a laugh without the hindrance of my paedo dad making me feel awkward he doesn't get back til 2am or some **** so yeah its all good i guess what bout u ? u doing any better ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Work, damnit!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Just had a good MA session got home got some beers and now im at my families house chillin with ma lil bro and sisters etc drinking beer and havin a laugh without the hindrance of my paedo dad making me feel awkward he doesn't get back til 2am or some @#%$ so yeah its all good i guess what bout u ? u doing any better ?


That's great news man! And yeah, I'm doing quite a bit better today myself. Last night I socialized with my sister, 3 of her friends, and 2 of mine, and I wasn't too anxious (mainly because of alcohol lol), but I had a pretty good time. Today I felt pretty nice too. Let's hope these moods persist!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm such a prisoner. :sigh

Alcohol...that's what I need...alcohol!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Who wants to get drunk with me?? ANYONE?? [crickets chirp on and on and on and on]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a good MA session got home got some beers and now im at my families house chillin with ma lil bro and sisters etc drinking beer and havin a laugh without the hindrance of my paedo dad making me feel awkward he doesn't get back til 2am or some @#%$ so yeah its all good i guess what bout u ? u doing any better ?
> ...


Good to hear bro glad you are feelin better and had a good time ya gotta make the most of the good times so yeah yeah ditto lets hope these moods persist.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Who wants to get drunk with me?? ANYONE?? [crickets chirp on and on and on and on]


Lol you forgot about the tumbleweed blowing past. jk bro.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna get drunk.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm sooo bored! Vancouver is sooo booooring! Ughhhhhhhhn!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

note to self: alcohol and antidepressants do not mix... i'm a ****ing moron. :fall


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I didn't know it never snows in Florida... maybe I should move there.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i want my Porsche!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

****


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

NERDS!!!!!!!!!

:boogie :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cig


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had THREE crazy transit experiences in a ten minute ride home, including a guy trying to pee all over seats, a fight between a 20 year old and a 60 year old, and a guy who followed me for two blocks home trying to pick me up from his delivery truck (yes, delivery truck) window and then cussed me for another block with every name he could think of when I didn't get in his truck.

Oh, transit. How I love you.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

boo urns


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Vodka ... I need some vodka ...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

well they asked me to work on sat and sun. but thats ok im getting time and a half on sat and double time one sun. could use the overtime


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Slim Shady said:


> Vodka ... I need some vodka ...


 :ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> boo urns


He was saying "boo urns."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sings*
Someday you'll be shedding your tears
And then you'll cry over me, cry over me 
Someday I'll be losing this fear
..Oh someday you'll be shedding your tears
And then you'll cry over me, cry over me
Someday I'll be losing this fear


what a ****ing good song I forgot all about. Thank you God for Glass Tiger. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What do they need four vehicles for? Wait, five. There's that mysterious orange car that's been parked in our driveway for quite some time now. No garages on this side of the street, sorry!

It's still weird. This is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm really sick of being alive. I wish I lived on my own, because the only thing keeping me alive at the moment is simply the fact that I wouldn't want my family to be the ones to find me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oooh yeah. Everything's coming up Millhouse!


----------



## NutterButter (Aug 23, 2008)

just had 2nd breakfast, hobbit style.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

so sick so sick


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I scratched it too much.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It feels overwhelming...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

that was so good


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Grrrrr... it's really annoying how youtube is filled with crappy, unlistenable, 20 second concert clips no matter which band/artist you're looking for. What's the point in uploading something like that? :eyes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Where did summer go ? :stu


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

wewt, I love food-4-less. for just 3$ I got three burritos, some gatorade and a baby bottle.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't parent for ****. Where's his gilfriend's kid? She liked me. Ah well, money is money. And I'm desperate. 
Gotta sort stuff out. Soon!

Shawn is officially awesome. I have sound on my computer :boogie 
Awesome bro you're the best!

(my dad likes to think he knows what he's doing. I appreciate the effort but at least tell me if you have no clue what you're doing)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

"Yawns" Please please be sunny tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i love you SA. **** me!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't know why I keep napping on Saturdays. Every time I have a nightmare and feel sick the rest of the day. At least this one was kind of cool. People were almost like super advanced legos with heads. Bodies could shoot out and fold back in as needed so homes and stuff were built with crazy angles. "How do I get up to his room?" "Up and to the sharp right, totherighttotherighttotherighttotheright."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh for ****'s sake.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wonder why I'm so agitated today :con


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate that commercial where the hotdog goes to dinner with the bottle of mustard, and, at the end, there's a close-up shot of the mustard squirting everywhere. How someone pitched that idea and a suit actually gave it the green light, I'll never understand. I am, however, removing my pants and watching it in slow-mo on my Tivo.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok now I feel a bit conceited since I'm in my avatar and sig. I should spend an hour trying to come up with a new sig so that I can waste even more time not painting today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

................


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Damnit, I wish I wasn't so very self-conscious.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Darn that only wasted 40 minutes and not an hour.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

............


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm bored and hungry and HIV positive. Someone dance for me and make a sandwich out of the blood plasma of anemic children.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Drella said:


> I'm bored and hungry and HIV positive. Someone dance for me and make a sandwich out of the blood plasma of anemic children.


I can boogie down for you no problem.. just let me find my lederhosen. The sammich might take some time. Those kids are surprisingly fast for how sickly they are.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Kori looks like she is about to fall on her face. But atleast she's having a good time.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't fall.. I fly. Try Kori Airlines for yr next trip. We never loose luggage and our peanuts come double roasted.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't want my nuts roasted. Sounds painful


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You'll learn to enjoy it :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This is by far the most candid obituary I have ever seen. Why did they even submit this to the paper? 


> Dolores Aguilar, born in 1929 in New Mexico, left us on August 7, 2008. She will be met in the afterlife by her husband, Raymond, her son, Paul Jr., and daughter, Ruby.
> 
> She is survived by her daughters Marietta, Mitzi, Stella, Beatrice, Virginia and Ramona, and son Billy; grandchildren, Donnelle, Joe, Mitzie, Maria, Mario, Marty, Tynette, Tania, Leta, Alexandria, Tommy, Billy, Mathew, Raymond, Kenny, Javier, Lisa, Ashlie and Michael; great-grandchildren, Brendan, Joseph, Karissa, Jacob, Delaney, Shawn, Cienna, Bailey, Christian, Andre Jr., Andrea, Keith, Saeed, Nujaymah, Salma, Merissa, Emily, Jayci, Isabella, Samantha and Emily. I apologize if I missed anyone.
> 
> ...


...GOOD BYE, MOM.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

arf


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

what the heck have I gotten myself intoooooo.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> This is by far the most candid obituary I have ever seen. Why did they even submit this to the paper?
> 
> 
> > Dolores Aguilar, born in 1929 in New Mexico, left us on August 7, 2008. She will be met in the afterlife by her husband, Raymond, her son, Paul Jr., and daughter, Ruby.
> ...


...Wow.

How very truly sad. ...I'm still with "The Golden Girls" ('member that episode, Drella :yes , when they still payed for the funeral of their neighbour who no one liked -or bothered to come to the funeral of).

...Anyhow... my grandmother was not such a nice person. Not the most horrible of persons, either though.

Still, she got a funeral and respect.

...I dunno though... :stu ...if some people have a lot of pain to deal with , I guess I can understand... :stu

-Real sad, though.

...just today, I took out an elderly lady who I volunteer with. Well, it's the 2nd time in two days I've taken her to the movies. ...She isn't the easiest person to be around, and there've been moments when I've had to grit my teeth.

-It occurred to me that why she was oftentimes painful (I won't go into it...) was cos she probably has some psychological, even anxiety, problem.

...Once this registered, it's been easier for me to be patient with her.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My Dad was watching The Ting Tings live at Reading fest playing "That's Not My Name" and said he liked it. What the hell. He's 60 or something and a typical grumpy old man. :um


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wtf. when i ordered my 'best of desi arnaz' CDs on amazon it say it would be delivered by tuesday and have not received them yet :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Jeez.. how many friends does my sister have? This place is like a kindergarten.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I REALLY need to stop giving a ****.

Okay good things good things positive things hmmm....
Mp3 player is working as good as new...brother is coming over for supper...I found conditioner (that's right)...aaand I guess I'll throw my saved money in there as well.

Okay, better. Kinda.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Chris Kattan is separted now, officially. 

After only 8 weeks.


Dang! Hollywoody is craaaaaaaazy. :eyes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It's quiet


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmmmm nummy !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Grrrrr... no food is safe while my brother's around.

:mum :eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bored and lonely again.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Good mood!! Let the good times roll!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Come on baby let the good times roll, come on baby let the good times roll, rooolll all nnight long! doo doo doo doo!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just saw a huge spider run under my bed. I'm scared. :afr :afr


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_Monday's child is fair of face.
Tuesday's child is full of grace.
Wednesday's child is full of woe.
Thursday's child has far to go.
Friday's child is loving and giving.
Saturday's child works hard for a living,
But the child who is born on the Sabbath Day
Is bonny and blithe and good and gay._


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

**** 10pm!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hahaha oh man... I love reading sex toy customer reviews.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Great! I'm going to enjoy the next two weeks away from work!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

beautiful. my license expired last year and i didnt even get a renawl letter from the dmv. now i'll probably have to take the entire thing over again


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Where is it coming from?

I have no idea how the back tire on my bike got popped. It was fine yesterday :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream that I was gettin' it on with Marlon Brando last night.

.....and not young Brando, old and bloated Brando. It was still hot. At least he wasn't dead.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> I had a dream that I was gettin' it on with Marlon Brando last night.
> 
> .....and not young Brando, old and bloated Brando. It was still hot. At least he wasn't dead.


vito corleone brando or colonel walter kurtz brando?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I bet if I did that I'd get myself banned. Might be worth it though hmm


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm such an outcast. :lol

It's hilarious for some reason right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Get over yourself :roll


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nubly said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dream that I was gettin' it on with Marlon Brando last night.
> ...


Just older Brando. Like, "Last Tango in Paris" Brando, I guess.. He was chasing me and killing people, and trying to rape me, but I got the upper hand. Then I made him my *****, which is how my dreams usually end. I love that movie, by the way, I need to re-watch it.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I've gotta find myself, gotta find myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She really needs to answer her phone. Or get voicemail. I'll just message her on fakebook and tell her to call _me_ because that would make a hell of a lot more sense being that I'm available 24/7.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> She really needs to answer her phone. Or get voicemail. I'll just message her on fakebook and tell her to call _me_ because that would make a hell of a lot more sense being that I'm available 24/7.


If you have my luck they won't call...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

w00t 900th post! Parrrrrtay!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ That wouldn't be much of a disapointment. I can't say I'm all that excited to leave my house.

Congrats on the 900th!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm dreading this week. I have quite a lot going on for once. :afr


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel like dropping out; I really don't know if it's even worth finishing school.. what the hell can I do with my degree, anyway? I'm $60,000 in debt and will probably have nothing to show for it. I should have majored in English.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

what did you majored in?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Experimental psychology, which is an absolute waste of time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh ****. I just heard a really loud crash (it sounded like something landed on our roof). I went outside, and my neighbor's tree just broke in half and crushed their back porch. I've posted too much in this thread today.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why do I cause myself this pain!?!?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

pain....prolly more to come


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

blah. boring day


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Daaaamn that was good.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Some lady just walk by who looked exactly like Patsy from Ab Fab! Blonde beehive, overly large sunglasses and a pink suit. Highlight of my day :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

It sounds so soothing to mix a gin and sink into oblivion.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sugar would be great right about now. I need to indulge in something unhealthy to make myself feel better.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think I'm going to have wine tonight.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ate a whole freaking 70% cocoa chocolate bar today. That is an INSANE amount of fat, lemme tell ya. Also lots of other junk...........which in turns ends up making me feel worse, physically and mentally. Bahhhhhhh.

Last night I ate A HALF A BOX of Nutter Butters dipped in milk.


----------



## NutterButter (Aug 23, 2008)

discombobulated (and it's freakin' hot!)


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm such a fat kid


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So I'm waking up earlier each day now? That's a new one.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I ate a whole freaking 70% cocoa chocolate bar today. That is an INSANE amount of fat, lemme tell ya. Also lots of other junk...........which in turns ends up making me feel worse, physically and mentally. Bahhhhhhh.
> 
> Last night I ate A HALF A BOX of Nutter Butters dipped in milk.


maybe youre eating for two again


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I ate a whole freaking 70% cocoa chocolate bar today. That is an INSANE amount of fat, lemme tell ya. Also lots of other junk...........which in turns ends up making me feel worse, physically and mentally. Bahhhhhhh.
> ...


 :lol NO! I will never be eating for two again. :no 
We are happy and content with the two we have.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Today I'm gonna do more **** than I've ever in my life done in 24 hours.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I like like (genuine laughter is fun enough, but a pretentious "model" falling over makes it even better... DOWN WITH FASCISTS  )

[youtube:108zb1ta]_0eINGyJHz8&[/youtube:108zb1ta]

Maybe practicality *should* be considered before blindly buying some ****ty ice skate for a shoe in order to feel good about yourself, ladies! :lol

Or maybe she could build up an itsy bitsy bit of muscle to not just fall over when the slightest imbalance strikes her. These deathly thin models are a joke if they're meant to be what women should strive to look like.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Was in a Psychology Fieldwork class today and found out Carl Rogers isn't my therapist. His book "On Becoming a Person" is wonderful and insightful, filled with ideas, but after watching the "Gloria" film, he really isn't my therapist.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm tired.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well....

Can't regret the past. When will I learn though?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I went to the park today by the river. Watched the geese swim by -breaking out into sqawking fights flapping their wings -and they have a cool way of swimming ...they lay their legs out behind them vertically, just under the surface of the water and kick with only a little push!

It was really calming and nice to do!

I also did some gardening. 

And unfortunately my dad found out about my alcohol problem! ...I've been going through his wine like no tomorrow!

I have to stop now -he's monitoring me. But he was pretty understanding about it though.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

It's easy to sit there and say you'd like to have more money. And I guess that's what I like about it. It's easy. Just sitting there, rocking back and forth, wanting that money.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wont be receiving my best of desi arnaz CDs until thursday :cry


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> ^


 :squeeze :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> It's easy to sit there and say you'd like to have more money. And I guess that's what I like about it. It's easy. Just sitting there, rocking back and forth, wanting that money.


Haha

-What an awesome sleep. Thankyou klonopin for these past 2 nights. I needed assistance in a big way. 
-My pancakes are awesome
-I am going to remain pale forever
-Come ooon Wednesday!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I like like (genuine laughter is fun enough, but a pretentious "model" falling over makes it even better... DOWN WITH FASCISTS  )
> 
> Maybe practicality *should* be considered before blindly buying some ****ty ice skate for a shoe in order to feel good about yourself, ladies! :lol
> 
> Or maybe she could build up an itsy bitsy bit of muscle to not just fall over when the slightest imbalance strikes her. These deathly thin models are a joke if they're meant to be what women should strive to look like.


lol I remember seeing that before. Love how the reporter dude just can't hold it in (can you blame him? that fall was legendary).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

On a side note because I enjoy spamming the random thought thread apparently:

From what I've seen on runway shows (make no mistake this is never planned ahead of time) practically nothing those "models" wear should ever be worn in public. Runway, and runway only. I haven't seen many that are actually pleasing to look at.

I bet they'd take me as a model if I dropped down to 80 pounds. Nahh, too short. You have to be 6'3 and be lucky enough to have inherited grasshopper legs :afr 
Not to mention a somewhat boyish form with hips of a 12-year-old boy and the chest of a figure skater slash gymnast. 

Where are the runway shows with regular people?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > I like like (genuine laughter is fun enough, but a pretentious "model" falling over makes it even better... DOWN WITH FASCISTS  )
> ...


I love how she has that watering pail too. Is that outfit supposed to be for gardening?! :wtf :lol Fashion makes ZERO sense to me, particularly at this level. It's like the goal is absurdity, and the more absurd the more fashionable it is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I love how she has that watering pail too. Is that outfit supposed to be for gardening?! :wtf :lol Fashion makes ZERO sense to me, particularly at this level. It's like the goal is absurdity, and the more absurd the more fashionable it is.


I know haha. It is absurd. They're definitely short on ideas. That, or the designer is 4-year-old. Maybe I just don't understand it? :stu 
But what's not to understand? It's a ridiculous outfit regardless of anything :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't believe I have to do this stupid scavenger hunt..this will be embarassing folks. :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> LostInReverie


How is she? Where is she? I miss her. :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*the following is a vent by me : DISCLAIMER : may contain adult content/language. Viewer discrection advised*

I ****ing hate it when family calls (my mom's side of course) and turns on the ****ing guilt trips. Says my Aunt in a whiney voice "Yeeeeeaaaaah......I've been missing the kids.........I haven't seen any pictures of them..............I asked Kelly if you sent her any emails and she said nooooo.........."

Well you know what? I don't ****ing like writing emails much. I just don't, sorry. Its not my ****ing thing, man. Another thing... you miss my kids and wanna see them? Then ****ING COME SEE THEM!! Yeah thats right, it works both ways ****ers. YOu people have access to transportation more than I do, ****ing use it. You have phone too, use them. Don't lay these guilt trips on me. Its ****ing bad enough they laid all those guilt trips on me when my mom was alive when they had NO ****ING CLUE what it was like for us kids trying to get along well with her, NO ****ING CLUE. Guilt trips guilt trips guilt trips.........shove them UP YOUR ***, thank you very much. To this ****ing day I know they talk about me/us and think we are such bad people. THEY HAVE NO ****ING CLUE. Its all about them. They revolve in the ****ing "pity pity pity" world. Sorry I don't live in that ****ing world. LIfe works both ways. Its not a ****ing one way street. What the **** ever.


****.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^^ Yeah, my sister gets frustrated how my parents never (or very rarely) go visit them in Tennessee. The expectation is that they drag themselves up to Ohio with their kids and all the equipment they need to care for them.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah family can be great... but most of the time.. not so much. 

When they act like that, they only push people away from them.

Exactly, you want to see someone, go see them. Its simple really, but they want to make it all so complicated so they can point the blame on someone else and feel sorry for themselves.

I've been done with that type of **** for a long time now. Its time they move on from it also.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

njodis said:


> LostInReverie


I worry about her whenever she goes too long without posting


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah family can be great... but most of the time.. not so much.
> 
> When they act like that, they only push people away from them.
> 
> ...


:lol I feel like I'm having an identical conversation I had with my sister.

My sister cracks me up when she tells me about what they say when she raises the subject that they should come visit. They missed their niece's birthday party for one recent example.

When my sister brings the issue up, my dad will give a wishy-washy answer like, "Yeah, we'll have to visit. We just need to find some time, and we'll see how your mom feels." :lol As if my mom is 88 with major health issues.

They act like they're 20 years older than they really are though. It can be ridiculous.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

busyizzyizzyizzyizzyizzy


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yanno how my first "boyfriend" works for UPS? 
Wellz "knock knock" and my husband got the door to pick up the stuff and I look out the window and I'm laughing in my head at how ironic the whole scene is.

So, my husband got to "meet" my very first boyfriend. LMMFAO.

Its a small world. 

I don't know why I find that so funny. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, my first boyfriend knows I live here because about a month or two ago, he delivered my medication here (LMMFAO) and I answered the door. 

I told my husband about the encounter I had... but he didn't know when he answered the door that that was him until he came back up and I told him.

I was only 11 when we "went out." It was barely real but it was, yanno what I mean? He was my first real kiss and stuff. But I didn't know how to kiss at all. I didn't know what I was doing. I couldn't talk much either because my SA was really bad. 

He was 13.. I remember he told me he told his friends I was 12 though so it didn't seem so bad. :lol :lol He was a super big flirt though and would flirt with my best friend all the time. The "going out" didn't last long at all. But after we "broke up" I had a crush on him for like... hmmm... lesssee 6 or 7 years. :lol :stu :troll :eyes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Are you really-really sure-sure he works for UPs?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My brother got engaged on Sunday.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Are you really-really sure-sure he works for UPs?


 :con :yes :get :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > He was 13.. I remember he told me he told his friends I was 12 though so it didn't seem so bad.
> ...


 :yes :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> My brother got engaged on Sunday.


 :clap


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Turns out that was my first panic attack last night. I'm so not looking forward to tomorrow. :afr 

And I posted in the wrong thread again, damnit.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> Mercurochrome said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really-really sure-sure he works for UPs?
> ...


 :lol

no its not making me parnoid at all. really..... :um :afr :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh man I must be starved. The only food in the house is hardboiled eggs and hamburger buns so I made the lamest sammich ever :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Crossin my fingers.
Not really, though.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

He certainly knows how to rile me up :mum


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I really need to focus on my work.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm having a hate humanity kind of day


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gahhhhhhhhh... Someone I know died. I didn't know him too well, but his brother is obviously devastated.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Some people are just a bunch of anthropomorphic misanthropes!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope that this isn't all that I have to look forward to.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Gahhhhhhhhh... Someone I know died. I didn't know him too well, but his brother is obviously devastated.


 :hug


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Sheets are done. Woohoo I can go to bed now!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate how they don't have a pharmacy or a liquor store in this town, so I'll have to take the damn bus.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yet again im up during the early hours of a new day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What a stupid thing to wake up to.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Saw an awesome anime cartoon -had giant insects, princesses and warring tribes of people, a world polluted by humans where the creatures and plants had evolved to suit it. 
Enjoyed it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

> PORTLAND, Ore. - When Susan Kuhnhausen returned home from work one day earlier this month, she encountered an intruder wielding a claw hammer. After a struggle, the 51-year-old nurse fended off her attacker by strangling him with her bare hands.


:eek :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

njodis said:


> > PORTLAND, Ore. - When Susan Kuhnhausen returned home from work one day earlier this month, she encountered an intruder wielding a claw hammer. After a struggle, the 51-year-old nurse fended off her attacker by strangling him with her bare hands.
> 
> 
> :eek :lol


 :rofl


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CHICKEN TORTILLA SOUP TIME IS SOON...!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my hair looks so ridiculous right now :lol i cant even keep it down with gel. i better get a haircut on my lunch hour


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I haven't slept for two days and I'm not even tired. Something's wrong...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nausea SUCKS


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

You better, G, or I'ma start calling you Bob. :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

don't waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanna work.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

omgnoudidnt said:


> You better, G, or I'ma start calling you Bob. :lol


its cut  without any gel it looks like a stereotypical mexican cholo cut....before they started to shave


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ You should get a mohawk!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm feeling much calmer today. Haven't picked a stupid fight yet!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I'm feeling much calmer today. Haven't picked a stupid fight yet!


You're a jerk! Let's go!! :duel


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Burgers taste GOOD. Bacon tastes GOOD.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This had better work.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa regret.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ardrum said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling much calmer today. Haven't picked a stupid fight yet!
> ...


Yo mama smells like a llama! ha take that! :duel


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa regret.


Did you get a woman who doesn't look like John Goodman and are now regretting it?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


...ouch. :cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:crossing fingers


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouch my freakin head hurts . " groans "


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bleurgh bed time me thinks.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! I ran over a squirrel!!! Why are squirrels so fricken suicidal?! They're always running out in front of my car but I've always been able to stop before


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

mserychic said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> > woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa regret.
> ...


Nah, I has no womens. John-Goodman look-a-likes or otherwise. I'm just making an *** out of myself out of desperation. Shame on me


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

omg :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! I ran over a squirrel!!! Why are squirrels so fricken suicidal?! They're always running out in front of my car but I've always been able to stop before


...don't worry. One day the squirrels will avenge this death...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

5 more hours until today is over :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My grandpa bought me beer. This day is looking up :yes 

Why is there an army of squirrels outside my window?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why is this not as fun as it used to be?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's not socially, professionally, or educationally acceptable to have social anxiety :rain


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't even know why I bother.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Drawing puzzle pieces is hard


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

sleepy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a Veteran now. Yay me! :boogie


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

lyssado707 said:


> It's not socially, professionally, or educationally acceptable to have social anxiety :rain


 :squeeze


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm thinking whether I should get into teaching music to kids.

Today I visited my cousin and after we picked her daughter up from school, we listened to her play her music lessons. 

My cousin got a little agitated! "Like extracting a tooth!" she said  :lol -which was kind of accurate!

...still, I don't mind it. And I helped her with her counting and showed her what the notes were.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> My grandpa bought me beer. This day is looking up :yes
> 
> Why is there an army of squirrels outside my window?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am staying up today. I have to get off of this night schedule. I dont care if it kills me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm probably in the same (night) boat... My mom tries to get me to sleep early so that I don't get up so late in the day, but even that has failed... it's an epic fail!! D:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So awkward reading that again.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Raising your eyebrows everytime you write something down just makes me feel like an idiot. :sigh



Kyaa said:


> And on that note, I'm going to stop posting now (for a number of reasons). I feel too paranoid and anxious to post now (I spent most of the afternoon deleting my post (except for a few of my fav.).


Aww, that's a shame.  Come back when you feel ready? Take care.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

http://i37.tinypic.com/2vxireq.gif :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have zero motivation at work and lots of motivation as soon as I leave work. It's like I'm living a double life.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh im sick of some of my coworkers. theyve been doing this job long enough to stop asking me so many damn questions. why dont they hire people who know what to do :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yesterday is a blur.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what will today be like


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Where the hell is my calzone?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why does my life involve numbering some documents from 92 to 150?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't believe I ate the whole foot long. Now, the outline of my body on my couch is calling me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hope it rains..........................................


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not another ****ing heat wave!!! Supposed to hit 110 today ugh!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I can't imagine eating rats for survival...

http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEno ... ews&rpc=69


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh, my internet connection is pissing me off.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Not the best calzone ever...not worth the wait.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

2 hours to go.... Why is it soooooooooooo sloooooooooow??


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I can't imagine eating rats for survival...
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEno ... ews&rpc=69


i think i would try just about any type of meat. the only foods that digust me are insects and those poor cambodians learned how to survive on insects during pol pot's reign so now they are a staple of their diet


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

you have got to be ****ting me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, my work tomorrow is going to be so monotonous that it will almost...ALMOST...be funny.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, that concludes another pile of ****. Tune in for the next exciting episode of 'Help, I'm having a breakdown'.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Its been too long and im lost without you...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

less than an hour to go before i can go home and listen to my 'best of desi arnaz' CDs.

oh jubulation!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hurry up and pick up yr car so I can go home!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Phil Mickelson was born in 70! I thought he was older than that!


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Corn Pops is the best cereal ever invented. *Buries face in bowl and thrashes violently*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nubly said:


> less than an hour to go before i can go home and listen to my 'best of desi arnaz' CDs.
> 
> oh jubulation!!! :banana :banana :banana


its not here yet


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate everyone and everything. All I need right now is to overhear her telling someone how I've never had any friends, am too afraid to be independent and not ready to move out, and also how I need therapy, would never go to a therapist, and she would never say it to me. And if I'm not pathetic enough already, she felt the need to ****ing lie by saying that a pharmaceutical company has been trying to hire me for months and how I'm doing _terrific_ in school. I hate life, I wish I would have been stillborn.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I take it this was your mutha? Who was she saying this to? Also, aren't you actually doing well in school or have you now descended into me-style failure?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not in the mood.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> I take it this was your mutha? Who was she saying this to? Also, aren't you actually doing well in school or have you now descended into me-style failure?


Yes, it was her. I have no ****ing clue who she was talking to, probably that cretinous lesion faced internet **** who came to our house years ago, either her or my uncle but that's a guess. I've only been in school for two weeks, so she has no grounds to say that I'm doing exceptionally well. I mostly love how she had to cover her embarrassment over what a failure I am with a complete lie.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my ex is a *****


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm meltingggggggggg


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I'm meltingggggggggg


Eat some popcorn.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Popcorn is only for breakfast :yes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ Wonderful.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

what an *******!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

I seriously don't get why me ear is bleeding and why it's so sensitive! I never knew ears were so vulnerable... the doctor's a good man and I wonder what he'd say if he saw it now? Maybe he shouldn't have stuck that thing so far in my ear ... CRAP!!!! I FORGOT TO TAKE A SHOWER!! Now my hair's going to be incredibly greasy *groans*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

vfdcser5678hhgftfrdgbnmmkloikjiolmmuhhjknbhgtvbtfvfrrgyyh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I had a dream... that I had a boat. It was red.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want a red boat 

I don't remember dreaming about anything. Maybe because my beauty sleep was cut short.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh my, my. Oh hell yess... Meh, I've stayed up way to late this time.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Work is kicking my *** today.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

I hate people who thinks that looks is everything


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i walked the long road alone, my feet hurt


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

What an awful night.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

That was fun. But I dunno if I wanna do it again.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

ok...no stress today...take it easy...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Look at me now, a man who won't let himself be.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Do I really want to watch The Love Guru? :con


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i must say my manager looks very hot today


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is a great day! 


UNTIL NOW... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Figure this out:

That that is is that that isn't is not 

-From "Flowers for Algernon"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> i must say my manager looks very hot today


ooooooooooh you should whistle at her 
or smack her butt or something. 
Do some cat calls. :yes

No... wait, thats sexual harassment in the workplace. :stu 
If they lost you as a worker, the whole place would go down. :afr 
We can't have that. :no 
Yeah plus you need your job and stuff. :yes

:b :eyes :um :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't wait for pizza!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I have a tumor or something.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I think I have a tumor or something.


 :hug I hope that you are wrong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have a tumor or something.
> ...


 :thanks 
:squeeze 
Me too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

.........


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> y
> 
> 
> CoconutHolder said:
> ...


hope that its something else you mean?

I don't know. I seriously need to get checked out internally. My stomach/chest/lungs/throat.........things aren't working right lately and I feel like my health keeps declining. I just feel like ****. Sick. I don't want to get to explicit but I feel like something is going on. I just don't know what it is yet.

Ughhhhhhhhh.
uke 


Well I have another doc appt at the end of Sept so I'll voice my concerns. See a GI doc, maybe get a chest x-ray.

No I don't smoke. I used to have one once in a while but I haven't in a long time. And I was never a heavy smoke when I did smoke either. However I was around TONS of second hand smoke growing up. Even had it practically choke me in the car. I'd have to ask my mom multiple times to open the window more. uhhh

I just shouldn't feel this run down and have this many bodily problems at my age and that worries me.

My stomach issues, well I set up appt with a GI doc before but never went. I'm always afraid docs/people will think I'm being a hypocondriac or over-reacting because in general, thats how they treat you when you feel like you are having serious problems and you are young. Or better yet, they'll want to send you to a psychiatrist.

These problems are real and its time I get them checked. **** it I can't live like this, seriously. I have kids to take care of. something isn't right.

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay now I feel stupid saying all of that.

See?

****ing SA.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a 3 day weekend woo!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hope it's nothing serious, Coco. And I hope you'll feel better. :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I hope it's nothing serious, Coco. And I hope you'll feel better. :hug


 :squeeze

Thanks a lot.
I appreciate it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I've really messed myself up this time. I need a rewind button.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> I've really messed myself up this time. I need a rewind button.


What happened?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know what I meant, coco. I'm working an 8 hour work day on one hour of sleep.

that does sound serious, though. you should really get that checked out. if not for you then do it for your kids. those kids need their mom.

((((((((((hug))))))))))


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Coco you're going to be fine because.....because I SAID SO!
Yeah i'm that good. 
Seriously take care.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks peoples and you are right. 

I need to do it. Thats all there is to it. 

Cuz I def. don't wanna die early, I feel like crying just thinkin' aboot it. I wanna be here for my chiddlers. ****. This is depressing.

I did have blood testing done numerous times but nothing showed up in that way. But I'm going to suggest more internal stuff/ x-rays and what not. This is ridiculous.

Thanks all.

love to you.

take care.

<3,

Lori


Hugs, LIbby.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks. I'd return the gesture, but I don't do hugs. Kisses.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:group

:kiss LIR

:cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, that was depressing.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm going to hunt down the party that bought MY E-Gear Utility Driver. Bastards;-)


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't wait to get back to Boston and, hopefully, meet some new people.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to shave my hair off.

And hugs... I mean... head pets to LostInReverie. :rub


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I love the smell of good bourbon whiskey


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I really need my bed :yawn


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

yo listen up here's a story
about a little guy that lives in a blue world
and all day and all night and everything he sees
is just blue like him inside and outside
blue his house with a blue little window
and a blue corvette
and everything is blue for him and hisself
and everybody around
cos he ain't got nobody to listen to

i'm blue da ba dee da ba die...

i have a blue house with a blue window.
blue is the colour of all that i wear.
blue are the streets and all the trees are blue.
i have a girlfriend and she is so blue.
blue are the people here that walk around,
blue like my corvette, it's standing outside.
blue are the words i say and what i think.
blue are the feelings that live inside me.

i'm blue da ba dee da ba die...

i have a blue house with a blue window.
blue is the colour of all that i wear.
blue are the streets and all the trees are blue.
i have a girlfriend and she is so blue.
blue are the people here that walk around,
blue like my corvette, it's standing outside.
blue are the words i say and what i think.
blue are the feelings that live inside me.

i'm blue da ba dee da ba die...

inside and outside blue his house 
with the blue little window and blue corvette 
and everything is blue for him and hisself 
and everybody around cause he aint got 
nobody to listen to

i'm blue da ba dee da ba die...

I'm blue (if I was green I would die)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:eyes ^^^ :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Some people dream about doing **** , Others just go ahead and do it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it's time to take a break...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This weekend should be cool.

Looking forward to it.


true story.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Some people dream about doing @#%$ , Others just go ahead and do it.


Nice quote man.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I need to get drunk.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to miss my sister. :cry


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

If it keeps on raining, the levees going to break.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Whoever says silence is golden is a giant turd. There is nothing more depressing than sitting home alone with the only background noise being crickets chirping and my soul dying (though, mine tends to be quiet, lest someone overhears the screaming). It's creepy sitting in the living room completely in darkness and silence, so I'll be retiring to my _budoir_.*

I can't stand when people call their bedroom a budoir..who do these people think they are, Nicolas Sarkozy?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi!
I'm Peter Pan and you are....


I think I need to take medication again


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol everyone loves the motivational posters


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is there school on monday?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

omgnoudidnt said:


> :lol everyone loves the motivational posters


Yeah. I love the mind**** ones, too. Scary one..


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Tonight you won thoughts. Tomorrow you won't be so lucky.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Arrrr I'm a pirate!

Please, someone find me a pillow. I think I'm going to suffocate myself. Or I could jsut sleep off the craziness. Yeah, second option.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> is there school on monday?


NO! :no

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!

God, i'm so glad I'm not in school anymore.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> Tonight you won thoughts. Tomorrow you won't be so lucky.


You tell 'em, Tiger!

:clap

Thats the way to be!

:yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Arrrr I'm a pirate!
> 
> Please, someone find me a pillow. I think I'm going to suffocate myself. Or I could jsut sleep off the craziness. Yeah, second option.


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Let's do it!*

Workin' all week 9 to 5 for my money
So when the weekend comes I go get live with the honey
Rollin' down the street I saw this girl and she was pumpin'
I winked my eye she got into the ride went to a club was jumpin'
Introduce myself as Loc she said "You're a liar" 
I said "I got it goin' on baby doll and I'm on fire"
Took her to the hotel she said "You're the king"
I said "Be my queen if you know what I mean and let us do the wild thing

Wild thing (x2)

Shoppin' at the mall looking for some gear to buy
I saw this girl she cool rocked my world and I had to adjust my fly
She looked at me and smiled and said "You have plans for the night"
I said "Hopefully if things go well I'll be with you tonight"
So we journeyed to her house one thing led to an other
I keyed the door we cold hit the floor looked up and it was her mother
I didn't know what to say I was hanging by a string
She said "Hey you two I was once like you and I liked to do the wild thing"

Wild thing
She loved to do the wild thing
Wild thing
Please baby baby please

Posse in effect hangin' out is always hype 
And when me and the crew leave the shindig I want a girl who's just my type
Saw this luscious little frame I ain't lyin' fellas she was fine
The sweet young miss go gave me a kiss and I knew that she was mine
Took her to the limousine still parked outside
I tipped the chauffeur when it was over and I gave her my own ride
Couldn't get her off my jack she was like static cling
But that's what happens when body start slappin' from doin' the wild thing

Wild thing 
She wanna do the wild thing
Please baby baby please

Wild thing

Doin' a little show at the local discotheque
This fine youg chick was on my jack so I say what the heck
She want to come on stage and do her little dance
So I said chill for now but maybe later you'll get your chance
So when the show was finished I took her around the way
And what do you know she was good to go without a word to say 
We was all alone and she said "Tone let me tell you one thing 
I need $50 to make you holler I get paid to do the wild thing"

Say what 
Yo love you must be kidding
You're walkin' babe 
Just break out of here 
Hasta la vista baby


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What a spectacle in the sky. Flaming meteors, shooting stars, a huge moon, northern lights, and I think I saw Saturn!

Dreaming is awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a dream about the moon being right next to the sun and ran to grab my camera to take a picture of it. I don't remember what happened next though. 

I had some awesome dreams after that too.

I really did NOT want to wake up today. My dreams were really cool. BUT I had to........... *sigh*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> :lol everyone loves the motivational posters


True, true. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Some people dream about doing @#%$ , Others just go ahead and do it.
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I had a dream about the moon being right next to the sun and ran to grab my camera to take a picture of it. I don't remember what happened next though.
> 
> I had some awesome dreams after that too.
> 
> I really did NOT want to wake up today. My dreams were really cool. BUT I had to........... *sigh*


I wanted to take pictures of or film the sky in my dream too, but my camera was low on battery. Then I saw some cars catch on fire (wtf? ... so random :con), so I started filiming that instead :lol


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I miss being in a relationship, even if my last one was crappy. :x


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Is there anything more beautiful than a beautiful, beautiful flamingo, flying across in front of a beautiful sunset? 
And he's carrying a beautiful rose in his beak, and also he's carrying a very beautiful painting with his feet. 
And also, you're drunk.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Fitzy1506 said:


> I miss being in a relationship, even if my last one was crappy. :x


 :ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dream about the moon being right next to the sun and ran to grab my camera to take a picture of it. I don't remember what happened next though.
> ...


 :lol That is funny! haha

In my dream the sun was next to the moon AND it was nighttime (physical impossibility, obviously) so that would have been an awesome pic to get. :yes 
But I can't for the life of me remember what happened after that. Something prolly woke me then I went back to dream about other cool and interesting things. :yes :stu


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm at Ally's place :boogie 

She's sleeping, shhhhhh


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

nipples


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My dreams are way better when I nap :lol

I was babysitting my lil nephew again, and the phone rang. I asked him if his sister was home (for some reason) and he said no, so I answered on like the last ring before it went to voicemail. It was this woman talking and she was angry, saying something about her being my sponsor (wtf?) lol and I didn't realize it wasn't her recording a message on the answering machine even though we were talking back and forth and it was just weird. Maybe all this reference crap had me thinking "sponsor". 
Then I partially woke up and had a half-asleep dream about my hand...and a piece of paper... :con :spit 

What?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My dreams are way better when I nap :lol
> 
> I was babysitting my lil nephew again, and the phone rang. I asked him if his sister was home (for some reason) and he said no, so I answered on like the last ring before it went to voicemail. It was this woman talking and she was angry, saying something about her being my sponsor (wtf?) lol and I didn't realize it wasn't her recording a message on the answering machine even though we were talking back and forth and it was just weird. Maybe all this reference crap had me thinking "sponsor".
> Then I partially woke up and had a half-asleep dream about my hand...and a piece of paper... :con :spit
> ...


I've had a lot of dreams with my hand and a piece of paper...wait! what?...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm just saying, you're not the only one...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

we are talking about dreams, right?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, yes, dreams.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I have a craving for spinach rolls, or something. I don't even know how to describe it, but in my mind I envision it having spinach.

This is the best post ever.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

JC!!! It's called seeing your fat *** in a photo! Yikes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Some guy abandoned his underwear in the parking lot of Circuit City. Why he left them behind is a mystery, but so is why my mother felt the need to _pick them up_ by the band and toss them under some unsuspecting person's car. She coated her hands in Purell afterwards which, yes, claims to kill 99.9% of all germs, but I believe whatever may be living on that dude's underwear falls under that 0.1%. He, uh, he probably left them for a reason.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my best of desi arnaz CDs finally arrived today!

what a let down


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouchy , Yawn and stuff like that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its INSANE how hungry I just was. I was about to kill someone bloody murder. Now I feel relief from that madness.

THANK YOU JESUS!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This made me lol.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I managed to take 99 pics at the show last night


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ummm... "Back to School" mattress sale? Okay... :stu :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

That's cool njodis!
And, Ally -what's up with Batman and Robin being gay? -Everyone seems to think so!!

Going to a birthday dinner for my brother tonight. We're having Japanese -yummy!!!!
I died my hair last night! ...something I've never done before (this was a permanent). It just lightened it. Looks good.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hawaiian themed party my ***. i'm pretty sure he's not going to talk to me after not showing up to his girlfriends "hawaiian themed party." I just couldn't see myself in a hawaiian shirt and kaki shorts. just when i was starting to talk to people again (old friends), this **** had to happen.

i'm pretty sure he thinks i'm a ******* now. 

i love my life! thank you SA for all the happiness you brought into my life.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

we all fall down o/` still i swear i heard you call, feeling mighty walkin tall.. till we all fall down... till all we fall down. yeah we all fall down. o/`


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[background=yellow:2djajka7]*# 4000 POST!!!!!!*[/background:2djajka7]

:mushy :boogie :cuddle


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> [background=yellow:1mpexz6i]*# 4000 POST!!!!!!*[/background:1mpexz6i]
> 
> :mushy :boogie :cuddle


 :boogie :yay :clap :banana :boogie :banana :clap :yay :boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

throw ya hands in the aaaayyyhhhh if youze a true playyyahhhh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> [background=yellow:5vr5e10c]*# 4000 POST!!!!!!*[/background:5vr5e10c]
> 
> :mushy :boogie :cuddle


:nw :nw :nw


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > [background=yellow:1gv6xupj]*# 4000 POST!!!!!!*[/background:1gv6xupj]
> ...


 :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_"I captured a drop of rain in a tear drop and called it hope." _


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.reverbnation.com/gracemcdunnough


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_ I wish you for you
a smile on a child's face
a walk with a gentle pace
In the peaceful morning light

I wish for you
Some time to be alone
A star you can call your own
that shines in the night

Don't stand all alone
There is always a place that you can call hom
and I wish for you
A cloud without the rain
A love without the pain
to hold close to your heart
I wish for you

A bond that will never end
Someone you can call your friend
with whom you never part

Don't stand all alone
There is always a place that you can call home

And I wish for you
Eyes that can see inside
A soul that will never hide
From the truth you can't deny

I wish for you
A heart that is strong and true
A laugh that will get you through
At times you wanna cry
and I wish for you

I wish for you

I wish for you

I wish for you
_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tom waits should be turned into a smiley.

"i feel like ****.







"


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

you'd think that Tom Waits' cigarrette would be all gone by now, he's been holding it for some time


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to make love in the back seat of a 1976 BMW with "i ran" by A Flock Of Seagulls playing in the background.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> you'd think that Tom Waits' cigarrette would be all gone by now, he's been holding it for some time


That's not a cigarrette, he's blowing up a tyre.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

wow, i am so tired, yet my fingers don't seem to want to move away from this funny contraption


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> wow, i am so tired, yet my fingers don't seem to want to move away from this funny contraption


Chinese finger trap?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

no, american laptop mit internet trap


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe I should get something to eat. I just don't feel like getting out of this chair though.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

when should i sleep today /this sunday morning


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

These relaxation CDs NEVER work for me.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I got waaayyy too drunk last night.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Everything is going t!ts-up today, and I'm as nervous as hell about work tomorrow.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Why do you have to feel like a piece of **** when you're unemployed and not 'contributing towards society'? 

I can't really blame people for not taking life too seriously and just doing whatever the **** they want to do to get by. It’s a choice between letting the bastards grind you down or saying bollocks to it and doing your own thing. The only problem is I don’t know how to do my own thing so I’ve got to stick to the rules like a dickhead.

I can't think of anything in the world that is more useless than me, including the ****tiest most useless ****ing inanimate ****ing objects.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Why?_


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

STOP HASSLING ME!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I want to go home.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

bleh. life.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Funny how time goes slow when you want it to go fast and fast when you want it to go slow.

I want time to follow me for a change.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you ain't got no spare, you ain't got no jack, you don't give a ****, you ain't coming back.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I give up.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Sometimes it's hard to be angry at my daughter. Not that I want to be, but....when she eats, she throws the food on the floor when she's finished. I guess to.....tell me she's done. Well, I hate this. So, when she does it, I very firmly say, "NO" and I immediately take her out of her highchair and make her pick up every bit of food she has thrown. Well, today, this went on as usual but....as she was bending down picking up little bits of scrambled egg off the floor, little farts kept escaping from her. It's SO hard to say "You don't throw food on the floor! Pick it up!" in a firm voice, so she knows I mean business....when I can barely talk I'm laughing so hard..... :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm seriously getting creeped out here :um


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

depression hit me hard this morning. to top it off, one of the owners of the company i work for wants to talk to me today. he rarely works on the weekends but he is here today. hmm


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Right after I moved out of Kevin Spacey's basement, he goes and gets photographed with his hand in the cookie jar (aka betwixt some guy's cheeks to pull a goatse type move). I knew I shouldn't have left. ...I miss all the fun.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

OMG the POTUS and VPOTUS candidates are [email protected]$#!

http://bbs.stardestroyer.net/viewtopic.php?t=126137


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

every morning I.. get out of bed and.. boot up my world


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

... i be strokin


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Will I still be alive in 1,000 years? :con I wonder what 3008 will be like. Maybe they'll still have beaches and beachballs.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I cannot wait to see him.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

In an interview I just read, Keira Knightley called herself '****' and 'a ****', and said she loved _The Wire_. I am going to take a job as an extra on one of her movies and become her boyfriend.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My brother is a slobby ****ing lazy pig. I can't believe this. :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay I'm really ****ing sick of people lying to me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Okay I'm really ****ing sick of people lying to me.


 :rain :ditto


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

You held my hand and then you slipped away
And I may never see your face again
So tell me how to fill the emptiness inside
Without love, what is life?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Roberto said:


> ... i be strokin


:um


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm liking a lot of DJ's that are coming out from Japan.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It's my bedtime, and I REALLY have to pee, but I'm sitting on a wood chair, and my legs are sticking, it's going to hurt when I get up, sorta like ripping duct tape off........Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I should be studying.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Random thought of the day...

bluuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrgggggghhhh!

-A little to much drinky-poo for Elisa yesterday, me thinks! Now I'm a little groggy. And -yurck- woke up too late and I gotta do some things pretty quick now before 4-ish!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Dreamcatcher said:


> Sometimes it's hard to be angry at my daughter. Not that I want to be, but....when she eats, she throws the food on the floor when she's finished. I guess to.....tell me she's done. Well, I hate this. So, when she does it, I very firmly say, "NO" and I immediately take her out of her highchair and make her pick up every bit of food she has thrown. Well, today, this went on as usual but....as she was bending down picking up little bits of scrambled egg off the floor, little farts kept escaping from her. It's SO hard to say "You don't throw food on the floor! Pick it up!" in a firm voice, so she knows I mean business....when I can barely talk I'm laughing so hard..... :lol


 :rofl :rofl That's gorgeous!! :clap

I used to throw food around too when I was a youngin'! :yes


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Geez, my toe hair grows back fast.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Is a thought ever random?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Too much therapy makes me always think often:

"Where can I find a healthy outlet of expression?"


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Faithless said:


> Can someone blind from birth ever be able to see in their dreams?


I HAVE NO IDEA.

I hope this doesn't help you to much.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

mmm, that's a good apple. sweet and crispy.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( What should i do today ) O o .


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

The more hopeful I get about something, the more nervous I become. :x 

Also, I can't stop dancing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yaaaawn. Rough night. Time for music.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Me hungry.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I need to shave too.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so pissed off with myself for getting up this late.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh man, so many random thoughts in my head today. I don't know where to begin, so I won't.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My eyes ache. I should come off the computer.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

TOOTHACHE!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

stupid facebook


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've spent the last seven hours watching a sports news channel and discussing the breaking news stories with myself. I think I might be clinically psychotic.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmm dark chocolate !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it's the caffeine that's making me feel wonky. :eyes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Soon!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

YAAAAAAWN !!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

f*cking b*tches came into my room and stole my ritalin. grrrrrrrrrrr.

btw, that was prescription ritalin. so now my legitimate psychiatric condition cannot be medicinally treated for a month. DAMMIT!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome home, Jazzy. =)


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_ahhh crap- this weekend is over already?!?!_


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I have finally finished Q1 of my finance project. Woot Woot. Now I have to spend all morning tomorrow helping others


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm bored


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> f*cking b*tches came into my room and stole my ritalin. grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> btw, that was prescription ritalin. so now my legitimate psychiatric condition cannot be medicinally treated for a month. DAMMIT!


oh noes  you should tell your psychiatrist...they should know about it, and they might even write you another prescription.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

sonya99 said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > f*cking b*tches came into my room and stole my ritalin. grrrrrrrrrrr.
> ...


that really sucks! I'd narc on their asses!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

short


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Photoshop. :clap


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

she starts work again tomorrow. :sigh 

i hope everything goes well.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

wong who. the biggest ******* in final fight.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I got a whole lot to give, so I'm a giver.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> I got a whole lot to give, so I'm a giver.


marley marl?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > I got a whole lot to give, so I'm a giver.
> ...


You know it!


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Nonexistant for 5 years, so what's another 50?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

It's going to be tough staying awake today...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I feel like **** today.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> > bezoomny said:
> ...


I'd completely narc on them if I had any idea who it was that took it...

My psychiatrist has a rule that if I lose/get stolen/etc. my ritalin, I have to wait a month for the next prescription. It's schedule II, so she thinks that I could be selling it on the sly or something. :wtf

In literature class, some girl completely tried to bait me into a religious debate. We were reading an early religious text, and I'd say something like "God is rarely humanized today, the focus is more on Jesus as a human." or "Jesus did doubt and wish that he didn't have to be killed. It's called 'the agony in the garden.' It's a Sorrowful Mystery of the Rosary." And she'd start saying things like "That's not right" or "Not in _my_ church, we don't" and "Where is that in the Bible?" And from the way she said it (accusatory with a little eye-rolling), it was clear that she wanted a full out Catholic vs. Baptist smackdown. But I didn't take her bait. I didn't even say a word of rebuttal to her.

I get that few non-Catholics understand Catholicism at all, but we're still Christians. Some people act like we're pagans or something. I have a feeling that I'm going to hate this literature class, since the focus is on early English literature, nearly all of which is Christian...

BTW, the only reason I was able to talk in class so much and so openly was that I took my Xanax before going...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a really good random thought and then I forgot it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I had a really good random thought and then I forgot it.


OMG LMMFAO


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, laugh at my pain.
Seriously it was actually random and everything, usually my random thoughts lack randomness and that is just wrong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b :hug :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol I'm jsut being silly Coco!

Aren't I always? (Well, most of the time)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being a silly goose.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for using too much spray tan. That's why you're so orange!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL!!!^^ SPRAY TAN 

Its okay, dude, I knew you were just messin and stuff and stuff.


MY RANDOM THOUGHT:

This is ****ing awesome! I can't wait!!!

YAY!!!!

HELL ****ING YEAH!!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I think I might be scared of people.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

To get to the elemetary school, one has to walk through the HS, near the office, there are three stairs one must walk up.

I walked up, I tripped over my own foot, as I was getting up, I fell down again..I kinda bounced, my sisters starts lauging......I got up, walked away....I'm thinking, they have cameras in this school, this will be the one incident that I'm sure everyone saw.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Taco time!! :boogie


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Tacos are tasty. Banned for making me hungry!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why does he keep coming back? *sigh*


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Post 1000!!
:boogie


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel left behind.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> Post 1000!!
> :boogie


Congrats :yay :clap :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

om nom nom nom


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Man, her breath smells like she's been eating dog turds and she's sucking on an onion!........Sick, sick kid.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm seeing purple brick walls


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok this isn't how it was supposed to be.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm on a roll tonight!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

when is she going to get home?...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is he for real ?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

40+ hours a ****ing week.. no pay... yeah, this is going to be totally worthwhile. If I'm lucky, I may even be able to squeeze in going to class and a little bit of studying/paper writing some point. If I don't make at least a B in every single course, I am going to be kicked out of the program. Kill me, why didn't I just get a job in fast food?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ no pay? you must be getting atleast something right? like credit hours.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, no credit hours, unfortunately. I'm doing it for my dissertation. In addition to my own thesis crap, I have to do basically anything the dude I'm working under throws at me; I get nothing out of it except a degree... eventually. The funding was cut, otherwise I would be getting paid. He's an alright guy, though; he showed me dead people and gay porn today, which is precisely how to gain my alliance.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Neat-o. There's pretty much a remix for everything. Both good and bad but mostly bad.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it really necessary to have the TV that loud?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

**** I'm tired.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Tanqueray and chronic, yeah I'm ****ed up now


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

pregnant? baby? :eek :afr


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

doesn't really know what tanqueray is and wishes to be enlightened?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my new sig kicks ***.

-Tom Waits (ANCIENT, Mr. Orange (a.k.a Smooth Crush), nubly (a.k.a shirtless guy), ardrum, Aloysius)
-"She" Tom Waits (Kyaa)
-The Ghost of Tom Waits (CoconutHolder)
-"Flip Horizontal" Tom Waits (mserychic)
-Kyaa's drawing of Tom Waits (Kyaa)
-Darth Tom Waits (torlin)
-Tom Waits invading 'Måbø' valley in Norway (Polar)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's the most awesome sig ever! :nw


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah... awesome sigs are cool


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't say what my random thought is but it involves this picture :yes


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I can't say what my random thought is but it involves this picture :yes


The blonde right?;-)


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Your gorilla don't know nothi'n. I'm going to stomp my feet and have a tantrum.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bon said:


> The blonde right?;-)


Indeed :mushy :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ruh roh!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> doesn't really know what tanqueray is and wishes to be enlightened?


Its a brand of gin.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanqueray


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > The blonde right?;-)
> ...


amen sista


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had a dream I let a dog out of a microwave that was only as big as the dog. It had been in there for a day too, but luckily the machine was never on.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

The air is on full, I'm dripping wet, have to be out of here in an hour, and Im' not even fully dressed.

And, that was a weird dream (dog, nuke, glad the dog wasn't nuked;-d)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

to coffee or not to coffee


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hungry.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mmm IHOP buttermilk pancakes sounds good right now. havent had them in 2 years or so


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to have some chicken noodle soup.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol why didn't anyone else notice the last english muffin is blue? Gross.

Luckily there was a new package in the freezer.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I'm going to have some chicken noodle soup.


must be close to 11am there


IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Lol why didn't anyone else notice the last english muffin is blue? Gross.
> 
> Luckily there was a new package in the freezer.


wtf


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes that's what I'm sayin.
Completely blue, from what I can see. Basically the same freakin shade of my jeans. I'm a little afraid to touch it so I just left it in the package for someone else to find lol.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

nubly said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Lol why didn't anyone else notice the last english muffin is blue? Gross.
> ...


It is probably not good anymore.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Really? I was going to eat it too. Damn. :b


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

the_outsider said:


> anonymous members of sas continue to invade my dreams.


 :lol That has happened to me before too.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I am so tired. Need to catch up on lots of missed sleep.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't ever want to hear the words "get help" again.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i just had the oddest experience. i went to the dmv to get my vehicle registered and was done in less than 30mins


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yes that's what I'm sayin.
> Completely blue, from what I can see. Basically the same freakin shade of my jeans. I'm a little afraid to touch it so I just left it in the package for someone else to find lol.


maybe its a blueberry muffin


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Just got back home to Boston. So happy!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Love the transition.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

**** **** **** **** ****!!! I don't know if I can handle this again.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

another crushing blow


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want to punch something :mum


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I want to punch something :mum


Lay down, just lay down, let your thoughts drift, let mr scruffy jump on your stomach;-) really lay down, try and clear your mind;-)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Don't think my boss would like me laying down in the office.. plus the floor is way dirty :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap, it just got really windy all of a sudden.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Does it ever stop raining here? No.
Am I a broken record? Yes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate people so much. Somehow this chick with an IQ of a gnat who's pretty much a septic lesion with pustules for eyes and a rectal prolapse for a mouth thinks it's beneath her to speak to me. She just looked through me and around me to talk to the pretty tanned chick to my side who was really not interested in what that blubberous **** had to say. Her words were garbled beneath great depths of halitosis-brimming saliva and a plaque covered tongue, yet she thinks she's _too good_ to speak to me. She asked what assignments we had (well, to be accurate, she actually asked, "guhhhhhh waat..fffftt... asssssignnnnnmiiiints dushhhffftttt dewww wheeee uhhhhh haghhhhhaaveee... garrrrgllllfffttt....?") She looked insulted when I responded, and continued to try to get the attention of the other girl who made it abundantly clear that she didn't know the monstrous beast and didn't want to know her. On top of that, later in the day, another girl yelled my name across a field, and my automatic reaction was to turn my head away. I overheard her and the other girls making fun of me for that/talking about my rudeness. God damn it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok hes creeping me out.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Ok hes creeping me out.


Who would that be?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My so called creepy father i cant stand being around him without having the urge to stab him its really past being funny.
(im visiting my so called family btw )


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Fcuk him man try not to let him get to you. Avoid him as best you can. Good luck man.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hah yeah im bailing soon anyways . but cheers bro.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I know that my thoughts and fears about people aren't true. I know that the people around me are friendly, and that I won't die if I do so much as say more than two words to someone. I guess the reason I've put up this wall around me all these years is because I know that if I let my real personality come out, I will be setting myself up for humiliation. I won't make any friends. People would still think I was socially awkward, and only pretend to be nice to me so they can feel good about themselves. I don't mean to bash myself. I know I have a lot of good qualities. It's just that I feel way safer keeping my safety wall up, rather than come out of my shell and be me, only to be ridiculed and made to feel worthless.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> pretty much a septic *legion* with pustules for eyes and a rectal prolapse for a mouth


It's been a while since I've had this opportunity, but I need it.

 I will be an undergraduate for at least two more years because I am worthless.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Shiiiiit. That will never happen again. I swear I know English. ...It will happen again.
Well, at least I give you offerings of grammatical jems to correct in your leizure time.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hi


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> hi


sup


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_oh crap its only wednesday?!?!_ :mum


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> jems


haha, I remember that fo par to.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Oooo...shiny.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Cheeseburgers in paradise...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_She's sitting on my floor, pulling out her hair..._


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn, I love the smell of permanent markers, even though they're killing the few brain cells I have remaining. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Great. There's nothing to eat in the house and I have no money.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

njodis said:


> Damn, I love the smell of permanent markers, even though they're killing the few brain cells I have remaining. :lol


I do too! I also enjoy petrol fumes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I heard a cricket. >=O


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Drella said:


>


Always loved that clip. Eerily hypnotic.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Me! O:


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

delicious, you?
also check your inbox.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Faithless will you marry me?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

orly? okay.



Mr. Orange said:


> Faithless will you marry me?


I THOUGHT WE HAD PLANS :blah


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Faithless said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > Faithless will you marry me?
> ...


You read my mind. You really do care! I will buy you some Scorcese DVDs to watch during the honeymoon. Taxi Driver, The Departed, Goodfellas you name it.



crazytomato said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > Faithless will you marry me?
> ...


Nah. The child might be mine but I don't love you. I will pay alimony though.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Faithless said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > You read my mind. You really do care! I will buy you some Scorcese DVDs to watch during the honeymoon. Taxi Driver, The Departed, Goodfellas you name it.
> ...


Omg hunz you are the greatest. This is going to be the best marriage ever. :clap Goodnight sugar muffin!


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

What are sugarplums anyway? I never understood that.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

plums dipped in sugar?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

That's... entirely possible.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

btw, your avatar kicks @$$! love it


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

COMPLIMENTS EVERYWHERE
Thanks, I like yours too. Also go Washingtonians >


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yayy! where are you from?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Don't think my boss would like me laying down in the office.. plus the floor is way dirty :lol


You could say you fainted;-) what a sure way to collect unemployment;-)

I would rather have my teeth yanked than do this.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Argh!!!!!!! The gas piston and its spring for the SKS are so fraking hard to reassemble correctly. I think I just developed arthritis in my fingers just now... I need a drink. Being Russian it was pretty simple to take it apart and put it back together. But that stupid gas piston/spring need fingers of steel.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bon said:


> I would rather have my teeth yanked than do this.


 :cry

I'm doing things backwards today. It's a shock to my ocd scheduled system.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What the hell?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love how he just signs off of IM abruptly without saying anything.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Iif the bleeding doesn't stop, use a wet tea bag" does anyone know how long it takes to pick tea out of your mouth, it's awlful.

I'm going to bed now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

What a body...yummy.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

shyguy246 said:


> What a body...yummy.


Come on man, your mom isn't THAT hot.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> shyguy246 said:
> 
> 
> > What a body...yummy.
> ...


 :lol My mom is a beautiful woman, shaddddup.
If you saw the body of the girl I'm talking about, your brain would explode. :spit


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My doc is a greek retard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this person must have done something wrong...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nice.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I feel so relieved when everyone leaves the house and I can enjoy some proper isolation for a while.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blahaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I could leave but I'll just stay. All my stuff's here anyway.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I actually get to sit down for a few minutes during my lunch. Working through my lunch makes me pissy grr!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*random thought*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok that was humiliating. ops 
Im gonna cry myself to sleep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright this is taking waaay too long.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> I've got soul but I'm not a soldier


Good song!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toscy said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I've got soul but I'm not a soldier
> ...


 :yes Glad you likey.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

crap


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hurry up and get home with my dinner! I'm starved!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Is it pathetic that I have so much school work to do, but the only reason I'm not doing it is that I don't feel like getting up and grabbing my binder? I wish I had a reachin' stick to do the reaching for me. People with limited range motion live on easy street.. with their reachin' sticks.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I almost hate living vicariously through fictional characters.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ahhhh family staying here for probably the whole weekend!! Quick hide!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"You light up my life" - received text message from a girl I met ONCE and only rarely chat with

:wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf 
:wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf W...T...F...? :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf
:wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

very wtf.

I woke up happy this morning, and that was surprisingly great.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm a tshirt printing fool tonight!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No prob! He's always good for a laugh :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I've smelled **** all day. I have a permanent look of disgust on my face.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,
I sleep all night and I work all day.

I cut down trees, I skip and jump, I like to press wild flowers,
I put on women's clothing and hang around in bars...


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I'm a lumberjack and I'm okay,
> I sleep all night and I work all day.
> 
> I cut down trees, I skip and jump, I like to press wild flowers,
> I put on women's clothing and hang around in bars...


best. song. ever.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

This will all blow over in time. This will all blow over in time...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm helping my dad move today


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope this stuff don't make me throw up or anything weird like that. Yeah, that would be nice.

Should be a nice walk today. That was a dumb thing to say. Why wouldn't it be? Whatever.

Its too early.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm freezing. Always... always in the 'morning'.

*clings to oven*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Aloysius said:


> I'm helping my dad move today


hah i like that smiley


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My windows are fully closed for once. It's so cold today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bored. I WILL find something to do...maybe.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i like to formally apologize to the late great desi arnaz for not enjoying his 'great hits of desi arnaz' cd at first. now that ive been hearing them more and more im starting to love them; particularly cumbanchero


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Tucker is embarrassed that he has a Hello Kitty clock radio.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sctork said:


> sugar is the devil!
> 
> :twisted


anton sugar?

oh, the randomness! D:


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I want to go to this store.

[youtube:344g77t7]syPPz57APc0[/youtube:344g77t7]


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You should. I know you've had your eye on some of those scrunchies for a while now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I like when I make things awkward...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Awwww, yessss. Those ones with the little soccer balls on them would look so cute on me. They'd be perfect in my collection. :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Chevron wins again. They bribed the city with enough money to break all kinds of rules. They're shutting us down in a year or two and turning the shop into a giant snack shop. I was expecting my boss to be all riled up and pissed off but it's more like he's had the life sucked out of him


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHA


oooh that smells goooooooood.



I be hungry, yo. word.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Chevron wins again. They bribed the city with enough money to break all kinds of rules. They're shutting us down in a year or two and turning the shop into a giant snack shop. I was expecting my boss to be all riled up and pissed off but it's more like he's had the life sucked out of him


thats sucks

sorry


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in a weird mood. It's good, but it's weird.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's so nice having the house to myself once in a while.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

batman can said:


> I'm in a weird mood. It's good, but it's weird.


What kind of mood is it?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I was in that mood yesterday!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

this is why I don't answer the phone

edit: well, that sucked


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , I should grab another beer.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well that was disappointing. I should try a higher dose (thanks noca).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Well that was disappointing. I should try a higher dose (thanks noca).


?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why was there 7 bikes in our driveway earlier today?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> Some More Norm.
> 
> [youtube:1sxjmtih]-Ag2fvKD5Tk[/youtube:1sxjmtih]


haha I love Norm MacDonald. He was always hilarious on weekend update. His movie Dirty Work was genius. A lot of people hate the guy but I love his brand of humor.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's weird to overhear people talk about you.. and saying all nice things.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Noca said:


> When in doubt with a benzo not working, look to the dose and realize its too SMALL!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone remember those old toys from the late 80's/early 90's that were sort of a bouncy ball thing with a ring around it, and you'd put your feet on either side and kinda bounce with it?

What were they called? :eyes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

nope


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

dax said:


> Kyaa said:
> 
> 
> > Some More Norm.
> ...


i also like norm macdonald's sense of humor.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

i hate my life.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't subscribe to any cable television at all, and I turned on the TV to see what sort of things are on the few channels that the TV gets with its internal antenna.

Results:

Wrestling: Big steroid-munching dudes and bikini-clad women fake fighting with lots of makeup and microphones, with teeming crowds cheering and getting emotionally attached to the illusion.

Some ****ty celebrity show: People debating furiously whether "the beanie look" is acceptable.


This country is ****ed.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

njodis said:


> Anyone remember those old toys from the late 80's/early 90's that were sort of a bouncy ball thing with a ring around it, and you'd put your feet on either side and kinda bounce with it?
> 
> What were they called? :eyes


Pogo ball! I had one of those. Probably spent half the time falling off it though, I wasn't a very coordinated kid.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodysmart-Pogo-Ball/dp/B000N4ELJE


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't you hate it when you get hungry midway through a meal? It's so weird, maybe it's some kind of brain thing suddenly registering that it's hungry or that you're hungry. And now I'm hungry.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Nothing beats drinking alone on a Friday night. I am utterly worthless.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's difficult to constantly have to self-motivate for every single thing I do. I don't have the luxury of having family or friends around to support me and pick me up. I just have to drag my body around sometimes, and it's a lot harder than having people around you to help you if your strength/resolve is compromised at times.

On the positive end, I should remind myself that this shows a unique strength that has developed (even if under unfortunate circumstances).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i miss hanging out with the only best friend i had. id give anything to know how to contact him again


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is Denny's open 24 hours? i want to go around 2am.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> is Denny's open 24 hours? i want to go around 2am.


yes it is...

i hope theres not a lot of people.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ D:


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Getting to work by 8 tomorrow is going to suck but what a fun night! I'm learning how to tune everyone else out and just dance and have fun :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stick a note on my forehead that says "INCAPABLE" and another on my back that says something similar, like, "WARNING: INCAPABLE".
Yeah.

I am goddamn ****ing incapable.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Most things.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*eyero-

Crap. Didn't get to it soon enough.
Seriously though uhm thanks :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Skittles: taste the rainbow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"I KISSED A GIRL AND I LIKED IT AND THEN I WENT TO HELL," 
a church sign in Ohio read for twenty-four hours before it was removed. 

Pastor David Allison of Havens Corners Church claims he didn't put the sign up to draw attention to the church but as a warning to teenagers who might be influenced by the video, which he calls "lewd and suggestive." He says he thought the message would be a gentle reminder that the Bible denounces homosexuality.

But, his message was mostly misunderstood and after receiving confused e-mails and phone calls, the sign was removed on Thursday.


LMMFAO. omg. Thats too funny.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Meh, so apparently I ****ed up my keyboard somehow, and I had to replace it with one I found deep inside the garage... It must be from the 60's, the wire looks like a phone cord. It's okay, in the sense that it actually works, but I hate how it doesn't have a volume control. I made it a habit to use the volume control on the keyboard instead of adjusting it on the speakers itself. It was just much more convenient... I like convenience. This keyboard offers none.

/end rant.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jellybeanz said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember those old toys from the late 80's/early 90's that were sort of a bouncy ball thing with a ring around it, and you'd put your feet on either side and kinda bounce with it?
> ...


Yessssss, that's the one. Thank you. :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I wonder if I could use, OTC tooth numbing med on Dee's eyebrows before plucking.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh, dear, what am I going to sing?
Dear, dear, what am I going to sing?
Oh, dear, what am I going to sing?
What am I go-ing to siiing?

...Yeah.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

yay!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, is anyone else really weirded out by police sketches? They're pretty much the creepiest things ever. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I drank too much coffee


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

p.s. Faithless, that's the coolest giant smiley I've ever seen!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my SA is really bad today. I don't want to be here (work). I feel like my heart is going to explode and I'm having a hard time breathing!

some one kill me! D:

I want to go home :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

" Shoots Ancient "


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ME NEXT!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> " Shoots Ancient "


Omg! You killed Carlos!

You *******!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my voice sounds weird right now. I hope no one talks to me...



seanybhoy said:


> " Shoots Ancient "


thank you.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > " Shoots Ancient "
> ...


who?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

These tunes are absolutely amazing.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

too hot to play tennis outside :[


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

That reminds me Who won Murray or Nadal ?
Anyone ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Rain Delay. Nadal is down though, Murray won the first 2 sets, Nadal is leading the third 3-2.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> That reminds me Who won Murray or Nadal ?
> Anyone ?


 washed out .. though I heard Nadal was playing bad.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cheers Guys. I'll see the highlights later.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Today when I went running, I saw two interesting things:

1) An army training run, in which their "roll call" song thing contained lyrics about drinking and killing (one line being "I'm gonna be a killin' man!"). Ahhh, I can see the desensitization and subsequent PTSD from war from here.

2) A deaf runner. I know he was deaf because the back of his shirt said "DEAF RUNNER" as I passed him.


Oh, and for a bonus, I saw a naked kid run out of a house. I don't know where his parents are, but it's probably not the best parenting to have your naked kid running around a city.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

holy crap, best idea ever: putting a chocolate bar in the microwave


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Tomorrow better be sunny seriously my social life if it can be called that depends on it.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

omgbestdayever


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

an elf.
a tiger
and a perrreeegrine falcon


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have now sneezed 6 times in a row.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I think I'm allergic to beer. I drink 18 or 19 and I just start puking all over the place.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I feel like the most worthless piece of vile crap on the face of this earth. I don't deserve to be here.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What? Now wait a ****ing minute.

I mean .... what?

The moon is not made of cheese.. what the **** is that all about?

It's made of bacon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow I felt really really really good today. :yes 

Happy, lively, silly, confident..... :eyes 

Its the alignment of the moon, jupiter and mars. Or my new vitamins and supplements. Or that I've started walking more and doing more yoga. Or I've just hit the top of my roller coaster ride that is my emotions........


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> I think I'm allergic to beer. I drink 18 or 19 and I just start puking all over the place.


could be that you're drinking too much... :sus


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I have now sneezed 6 times in a row.


That means something good is going to happen! :banana


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I slept four and half hours this afternoon after days of poor sleep due to meds.....its was great.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I have now sneezed 6 times in a row.
> ...


look at the post below you for the something good that happend!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm still waiting for that good thing.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

How am I still awake?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

new video new video new video!!! Office attire is hotttt :fall

[youtube:myhc70kf]iYNj-1tBsUY[/youtube:myhc70kf]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'll go only if you promise not to hurt me this time. that bruise on my back still doesn't go away.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* fine.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Faithless said:


> #


i have picture too!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! I went to bed early, and woke up early too!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nubly said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > njodis said:
> ...


aw the post got deleted


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I should have stayed in bed. It's cold and rainy and miserable, and my bed is not.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Brrrr.....I is chilly.


Nubes - OH MAN I MISSED A PICTURE OF BOOBIES!! dangit.


Faithless - those pics were really cool, the third was my favorite. 


Njodis - *I say this in my best fortune teller voice ever* 
"Your good luck shall come in time. Be patient my dear son."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A small hurricane would actually be kinda cool. It was before. Just a lot of tree damage...lol our tiny tree that the landlady insisted on would be pulled from the roots no doubt. Who wants to mow around a little twig anyway?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

njodis said:


> holy crap, best idea ever: putting a chocolate bar in the microwave


You can measure the speed of light with a chocolate bar in the microwave. Seriously!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ack


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes that was kinda fun.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It sold, $160.00 with shipping;-) That's plates and pictures;-) 
Now, pay darnit


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My mum is singing along to Imogen Heap on her mp3 player really loudly. This is hilarious. :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Faithless said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Faithless said:
> ...


D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what happend to RubyTuesday? i haven't seen her in a while.

and mc borg, too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I noticed too that Ruby has been missing.  and McBorg 


My roller coaster ride is HEADIN' ON DOWN. ****.

not so wheeeeeee. meh. dangit.

Feel pooey. poop poop poop poop poop.

*sniffle sniffle*


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

It's been three months since I finished university and I've still done absolutely **** all. I missed out on a £200 a week easy-as-piss job because I was too much of a ***** to go down to the recruitment agency and register. 

Soon I'll have to kill myself.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

......................... ( Blows bubble out of chewing gum ) !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

WIRED


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

time to go do stuff.



CoconutHolder said:


> I noticed too that Ruby has been missing.  and McBorg


i hope they are ok.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The single bathroom situation is seriously the only thing i'll hate about having him back home. 

Okay, and probably having to hide my food more often.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> Nothing beats drinking alone on a Friday night. I am utterly worthless.


Nah, I do that all the time. Beats not-drinking and being alone.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I seriously need to get this crush under control. You would think knowing she's been with someone for 8 years now would deter me but no :mushy :mushy gah!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> and mc borg, too.


*sigh*

yeah, whatever happened to that guy..


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Sychronized pool cue whacking of bar owners to Queen.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I think my cat just had a seizure.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

i miss my dog


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its not even 8pm and already im sleepy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Post #3000!!!!
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My day................

I'm ruuuuuning in the rain
Just ruuuning in the rain
What a glorious feelin'
I'm happy again
I'm laughing at clouds
So dark up above
The sun's in my heart
And I'm ready for love
Let the stormy clouds chase
Everyone from the place
Come on with the rain
I've a smile on my face
I walk down the lane
With a happy refrain
Just runnin',
Runnin' in the rain!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> Post #3000!!!!
> :boogie :boogie :boogie


:nw :nw :nw


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > and mc borg, too.
> ...


D:

i have no idea....i have no idea.

*sigh*


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

How am I going to make it through today?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> Post #3000!!!!
> :boogie :boogie :boogie


under 2 months!









ok, i'm done. i can't compete with you young people. bye. cya. sayonara. good bye and goodnight.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O 0 ( when will i ever sleep during the night time, like normal people *sigh ) 0 O o .


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I must shower.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

faithless thinks he can win in "Last post wins thread" but hes wrong


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've got a long, repetitive day ahead of me until 5pm.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow! :eyes ...I'm back on the air! -after a week of being banned for posting the following semi-pornographic picture...

...just kidding :b (like I'd post it again  )

P.S. ...German's are WEIRED!! ...I was just watching a movie called "Anatomie" ...sort of like the German version of "Scream" only involving Medicine students studying anatomy... and though this one chick called Gretchen was hilarious ...I have to wonder -what with that German guy who invented 'plasticising' corpses and who does live autopsies, and that other German/Austrian cannibal ...well, I dunno :con German's are a little gory I'd say. 

-No offense to German's. I mean they're also excellent workers, apparently the men are said to be pretty decent ...but they have their eccentricities!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ lol did you really get banned for posting that?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Rubes!! WElcome back! And Borgy!!


My random thought. I think I've went and gone invisible or something. Yeah its really neat. I take my son to Pre-K and get to stand with everyone whilst they talk to each other (most of them anyway). I feel so ... like... I usually do. lol Like a loner. I'm just meant to be a loner I think. Maybe its better that way. yeah I actually think it probably is. In some ways.

Anyway, so like I have SA and I'm pretty quiet/shy, yanno, its hard for me to start it up, specially when there's lots of people around. I dunno I just feel wierd. but I look around and stuff, like waiting for someone, anyone (MAYBE EVEN THE 3 OR 4 PEOPLE WHO KNOW/RECOGNIZE WHO I AM) to look at me so I can smile and say "hi!" at least. AT least. Maybe everyone else has SA too? Hmm yeah could be I guess. Or their just assholes, not sure. I bet at least 2 are shy, I'll give them that.

WTF? I feel like shunned. BAH.

Anyway... I had a nice long walk and it felt awesome although my emotions were ****ed up and outta whack the whole time.

Its funny too cuz my son is like so outgoing. We were walking down and he said excitedly "MOM!! That kid has a Thomas book bag just like me~!!" He was so excited about that. Then he went right up to him and started telling him that and smiling at him. It was actually the other kid who was a bit shy... aww yeah the other little dude was just like standing there. 

anyway........thats my day so far.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's something to cheer you up, Cokes! :yes ...My cousin who has an 8 year old, says that the other mother's can be pretty catty at times!!  
...take some inspiration from this cartoon, luv :yes

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/cartoonbus.php

Nubly: did you happen to see that pic that I put up (in my plastic surgery thread ...a week ago??! :lol

...I guess it was a tad bit risque but the woman's boob job came-out that seriously deformed that it was a wonder she didn't sue let alone consider it sexy!?! :sus :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL thats a good cartoon. Thanks Rubes.

You are right. My sister was telling me (she is definitely SA free, not a shy bone in her body) that she basically kept to herself when she took her daughter there because most of the other ppl just liked to talk about ppl and my sister isn't into that. Neither am I. I'm not a gossiper and I don't like talking down on people. 

I'm going to keep on keepin' on and try not to read into anything too much and just keep being me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> LOL thats a good cartoon. Thanks Rubes.
> 
> You are right. My sister was telling me (she is definitely SA free, not a shy bone in her body) that she basically kept to herself when she took her daughter there because most of the other ppl just liked to talk about ppl and my sister isn't into that. Neither am I. I'm not a gossiper and I don't like talking down on people.
> 
> I'm going to keep on keepin' on and try not to read into anything too much and just keep being me.


...Sounds like a good general tactic. :yes

-Who's that in yer avatar, by the way?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> Nubly: did you happen to see that pic that I put up (in my plastic surgery thread ...a week ago??! :lol
> 
> ...I guess it was a tad bit risque but the woman's boob job came-out that seriously deformed that it was a wonder she didn't sue let alone consider it sexy!?! :sus :stu


nope didnt see that. i think you did post a painting that was topless though? what isnt a boob job, done right or wrong, consider art here???


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek LAMB CHOP!
I liked her! I am so sad that Shari Lewis is gone. I really thought she was talented!! :cry

Charley Horse and Hush Puppy, too! :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hair, do yourself.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

why are customers so difficult?! :?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've got two minutes. According to my watch that is two minutes behind. So I guess I've got none.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Stop inviting me to weddings! I'm running out of excuses.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Rubes, its Jonny Depp.


Freaking A am I tired now. I just want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fundies say the darndest things is a hilarious website! :rofl



> I can sum it all up in three words: Evolution is a lie





> Me and like-minded Christian students are trying to organize a mock stoning of openly gay students at our campus. We will be using crumpled up gray/brown construction paper to represent rocks, and will recite bible verses in opposition to their sinful nature. We will throw a volley or two of these "rocks" at every Gay person we happen to encounter that day.





> To say the Bible was written by men and may contain inaccuracies completely contradicts the word of the Bible.





> Make sure your answer uses Scripture, not logic.





> There are NO exceptions to abortion whatsoever. It is God's will that the woman was impregnated, and therefore she must birth the child!
> 
> I'm glad to see there were no "abortion is OK if she was raped" replies. If she was in fact raped, she must play the hand that was dealt to her, accept it as God's Will, and raise the interracial baby as her own.





> There is not a single passage or concept in the Bible that would be offensive to any human on the planet.





> In my opinion, if an animal in the wild like a swan is caught being gay it should be shot on sight, disinfected, and used to feed the poor.





> God revealed to me two things about the timing of the rapture. God specifically told me 2007 was the year, because I was only going to have from 3 to 3 1/2 years to spread the message after my book was published.





> I propose that sports greatly hinders the development of godly, Biblical, feminine character. Parents today expend extraordinary amounts of time and energy taking their daughters from one sports event to another, week after week, even to the point where it exhausts the family and family resources. The fruits we see are that today's Christian women are often ill-prepared to be Biblically obedient wives and mothers.





> ok so for school my homework was to read a book on evolution in biology. i didnt want to do it but i had to because i need a good grade in biology. well anyways i waited till the last minute to do it, at like 130 in the morning before school. and i was at my hosue alone in my room. i started to open the book but then i got a really cold feeling. i looked around and nothing was there. i tried opening it again and then it seemed the walls started shaking and i thought i heard a voice saying 'beware the way of heathens' i was just wondering if this was god trying to keep me away. also, should i not do my homework to stay good to jesus





> If you mean that men have ever been animals you are 100 percent wrong. No evidence under the sun can prove that I was ever my pet cat.


OK, I'll stop there for now.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Johnny Depp -eh!! ...pretty much what I had guessed!

...can't believe I'm "ON PROBATION" now! ...ohhh -scaaaaaarrry!! :yes :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

From Adam's post:


> The fruits we see are that today's Christian women are often ill-prepared to be Biblically obedient wives and mothers.


 :spit

**** obedience. Nobody tells me what to do.

*says in Cartman's voice* "Whateva! I do what I want!"

Beeehhhhhhhhhh.
Thats my thoughts on that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Johnny Depp -eh!! ...pretty much what I had guessed!
> 
> ...can't believe I'm "ON PROBATION" now! ...ohhh -scaaaaaarrry!! :yes :eyes


NO way! Are you serious? :spit :lol

:um :afr :um

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Johnny Depp -eh!! ...pretty much what I had guessed!
> 
> ...can't believe I'm "ON PROBATION" now! ...ohhh -scaaaaaarrry!! :yes :eyes


They should put your *** on double secret probation the way you've been behaving :b

What was it you did to get on probation in the first place?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Behhh I gotta go now.

I'm dead tired but I somehow must muster energy up to bathe, do my hair (Bahhhh), put on my eye make-up (*sigh) and go to the store for some stuff.

I'll look at the bright side though. Maybe somehow I'll wake up more in the process. Or fall alseep driving and die. Just kidding I don't wanna die.

K, catch ya'll on the flipside.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> Wow! :eyes ...I'm back on the air! -after a week of being banned


welcome to the club. i remember when i first got banned, i couldn't log in for 15 days. i couldn't even check my mail! they were so cruel. ;-;


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! :eyes ...I'm back on the air! -after a week of being banned
> ...


I can totally picture you stumbling into Burger King and being like "Double Burger Please".


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

This is gonna be a good week!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What is pragmatically different if one is "on probation" at SAS? Are you limited from doing certain actions or something?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ardrum said:


> What is pragmatically different if one is "on probation" at SAS? Are you limited from doing certain actions or something?


No, but we're watching!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > What is pragmatically different if one is "on probation" at SAS? Are you limited from doing certain actions or something?
> ...


Ah, so it's like a heightened monitoring of the person's posts for set period of time?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Or until we decide that they're going to behave.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bleh only a 30 min lunch today. It's madness here!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just helped her mom clean half a garage. we plan to clean the rest on wednesday.



mserychic said:


> Bleh only a 30 min lunch today. It's madness here!


that is madness! it takes me 20 minutes to buy lunch and at least another 20 to eat.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hurry up cooker my stomache's eating itself here jeez.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> that is madness!


MADNESS??!?! THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > that is madness!
> ...


[youtube:a9udzm54]rZBA0SKmQy8[/youtube:a9udzm54]


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i cant find the post of you wondering how many godzilla movies there are. was that you? if so, from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla


> Godzilla (???, Gojira?) is a kaij? (fictional Japanese monster) from the Godzilla series of science fiction films. He was first seen in the 1954 film Godzilla and, to date, *has appeared in 28 films*, all of which were produced by Toho Co. Ltd.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


That made me LoL.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yowzers i think i just pulled a muscle in my foot. Ouchy not cool.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No tasty snacks in the house =(


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope I can sleep now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That's a nice breeze right thurr.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

the bi-directional replication of the bacterial chromosome is very intriguing


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't breathe and I have a headache.

LISTEN TO ME COMPLAIN AND LIKE IT!

I feel so ****ty.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why is my neck so stiff? dangit. :wtf 

I need a full body messageee and ........ money ....... yeah and money.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Random Thought Of The Day*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I should stop drinking coffee now or I'll regret it come tomorrow. I mean, come tonight when I try to sleep. Which will in fact be tomorrow kinda because I probably won't fall alseep til 12 at least so I stick with what I said at first.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder why my foot is like that. I mean I know its cuz the way I've been sitting but thats weird/ not right. Its all blood-shotty and now there is a black and blue spot, plus it feels numb when I touch it, always.......Why am I so weird? I don't get it. :con 

:get


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

That would really suck if I had to get my foot cut off.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

SNAP!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*the end*

Join me again tomorrow for storytime with Johnny Depp.


:sas


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sweet ****ing hell, I just saw something that I will never be able to unsee. Thanks, livejournal. I am desensitized to the most disgusting and vilest things the internet throws at me, but the flat out disturbing still makes me cringe.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Andy is going to some SoCal shows without me. Can't believe he would go without me


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

What the hell is going on?! Am I really sitting here trying to figure out which picture of me in what can only be described as undies I should post online?! For everyone in the entire world to see?! I need more vodka :fall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I only have myself to blame. Oh lets model the merch for the site.. it'll be fun. Ideas should be banned :fall


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a new kitteh.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> i cant find the post of you wondering how many godzilla movies there are. was that you? if so, from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godzilla
> 
> 
> > Godzilla (???, Gojira?) is a kaij? (fictional Japanese monster) from the Godzilla series of science fiction films. He was first seen in the 1954 film Godzilla and, to date, *has appeared in 28 films*, all of which were produced by Toho Co. Ltd.


THANKS! i found 29? :con maybe because it includes the 1998 U.S. film.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the girl i always see in jack in the box gave me a discount today.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

that psych ward sucked ***


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

What am I doing here 3am in the morning? My sleep cycle has been out of wack lately.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

We're all just a bunch of nothing-doers.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wahey, I was asleep at midnight. :boogie Had a weird night, though. Something about a crunchy banana and then I couldn't move my body at all for about 5 mins. Freaked me out cause I'm sure I was awake.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I need to catch up on lost sleep. Must go to bed (and fall asleep hopefully) no later than 8 pm tonight.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I woke up too early this morning


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Extra sleep = awesomeness.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Is it just me who gets constantly patronised or is everyone in the world just constantly patronising? Complete strangers seem to realise before they've even spoken to me that I need to be held by the hand and guided through every aspect of life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Takin all of my energy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate starting new pages.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

awe. ... hiya Illusions


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I hate starting new pages.


 :lol You are so cute.

Why does that bother you so much?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I hate starting new pages.
> ...


i think she dosn't like to be the first.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I like starting new pages...don't know why....



Random thought: Don't be jealous. Be happy for her you big dummy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Good question, I guess something about being the first one seen on the page :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Good question, I guess something about being the first one seen on the page :stu


I have a weird urge to give you a big hug now. :get

:squeeze


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Good question, I guess something about being the first one seen on the page :stu
> ...


dont mind me im just going to invite myself on this :group


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Awww . . . a love fest. :mushy 
A festival of love. 

Just what I need today. :yes 


:group


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

After the fact, I get the inner feeling that it's not nice to be sarcastic with the prosecuting attorney. How hard is it to get the smallest of details.
The laws are made, but not enforced. Idiots. Bloody idiots.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

[background=ffffff:23hah2x7][/background:23hah2x7]


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm happy!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There's that feeling again. Strange. I love how soundproof this apartment is.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

God, HELP ME!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've just successfully cleaned every room of the house.

But the house of my soul is still a cluttered mess.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok someone came in wanting their AC charged and they don't even have an AC in their car. I can't wrap my mind around that :lol :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

**** you ATM. you wasted 10 minutes of my lunch break!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I wonder why my tummy hurts. I mean I only inhaled that hotdog in 30 seconds flat. mmm I should of got 2.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

OK chocolate overload uke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jem is truly outrageous! Truly, truly, truly outrageous!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

You know, College Democrats, if you want people to actually go to the meetings maybe you should, y'know, _tell people_ when and where they are.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the boondock saints


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Drella said:


> Sweet ****ing hell, I just saw something that I will never be able to unsee. Thanks, livejournal. I am desensitized to the most disgusting and vilest things the internet throws at me, but the flat out disturbing still makes me cringe.


I had one of those experiences the other day, and I'd all but repressed it until reading your post brought the horrifying image screaming back again.

Thanks a lot, Drella. :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The MRI went well, woot!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

A freaking mouse got in here! Why am I freaked out over a tiny mouse! :afr 

I hope he falls for our traps! Ahhhhhh...... :wtf


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why can't I post? I haven't posted anything yet so stop telling me I have!

Hey finally works.. nevermind :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am always hungry. Always.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mm... I just had a pierogi. Gorby's.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

njodis said:


> I am always hungry. Always.


Don't eat me!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i wish i had his talent


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Apparently my meds are crapping out on me. Even raising em hasn't helped the mood swings. weeeeee here we go again :fall


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

and apparently I'm not going to put up with being pushed around anymore. Think that's a good thing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****, i almost gave myself a heart attack. last time i post a pic in the 'Shameful Photos' thread...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

¡???? ?u??? ?s??oo? ??? s? s??? ¡¡p??s?x? ?u?d?? u?op ?p?sdn ??u? ????u ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡??n? ??? ????


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

¡¡¡s?n? ??p? ?????


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¿u?op ?p?sdn ?u???????? s? ???


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

¡¡¡¡sno?????? ,u?????? s,?? ?nq '?ou? ?,uop ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

???p ?u?d?? u?op ?p?sdn ?q plno?s ?o??o?o?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?u??o?q s? p????? s??? ?u??? ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??no ?? ??n??? ?,u?? ????s ? ¿u?op ?p?sdn ?d?? no? op ?o?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[?qn?no?/]?z6s3?1??o?[?qn?no?]


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡??n? ??? ????


 ¡¡¡¡57?? ???? ?uuo? ?,? ¡¡¡¡p?ssn? no? '?n :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elpis said:


> > ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡??n? ??? ????
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡¡57?? ???? ?uuo? ?,? ¡¡¡¡p?ssn? no? '?n :lol


D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??u?ssn? ?u???n? do?s ?????q no? ??o ?n


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

¡?ln? s???u?osu?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

t? e?o?b ? kui?t ? 'ho hn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

s,?o ???????ds ?o ?n


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

s?dl? said:


> s,?o ???????ds ?o ?n


*p?x??*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

s,?o?dnos o???o? '?o ?n


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

¿???? ?o p????? ?x?? p?????u? ??? s??? s?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

¡p????? ?lo?? s??? u? ???d ?s?????? ??? ?q ????? ?sn? s???


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, one Maroon 5 song on my playlist. I have to remove you. Winamp is secretly in love with you and, when left to it's own shuffle devices, plays you every 3 songs.

I FORBID IT


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mmmmbop upside


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

??????q ?p???? oooos ?? ? ??o


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hhhhab . derit ooooos ma i gmo


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

¿???? u? o??? u? ????? s?

:b :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:b :lol
?ereh ni ohce na ereht is


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i feel like a pervert


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

nubly said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > IllusionOfHappiness said:
> ...


lol, you guys are awesome :yes

Hmm today I will tell my psych what's been bothering me and we will go over the same crap we always do. I will continue to wonder if every second week is enough or if reading a CBT book would be more beneficial. Afterwards I will raid the store for some candy. Before, perhaps. I'll purchase a notepad and take notes on _her_, just for a change. She's probably just doodling smiley faces anyhow.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm more stressed right now than I've been in at least a year.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

im so tired i could eat a horse


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

What jobs will pay (take-home, so after tax) at least $450/week???


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I really need to get this done _today_.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

You know you're spending too much time online when half your dream is in text :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> im so tired i could eat a horse


 :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I stepped in dog **** on my walk today.

Thats gotta be good luck.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think smoking heavily, eating nothing but junk food, and binge drinking combined would be healthier for me than my job.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> What jobs will pay (take-home, so after tax) at least $450/week???


medical billing. but $450 is still crappy pay


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

^ :hug

Coco, I slipped in dog **** at the park and almost fell on my face. After I caught myself, I started cracking up so hard I cried. It had to of been funny to anyone that saw. :lol


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

ardrum said:


> What jobs will pay (take-home, so after tax) at least $450/week???


Canvassing (window companies, siding, etc). $12/hour or more usually.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > What jobs will pay (take-home, so after tax) at least $450/week???
> ...


I know. I only make about $50+ more than that per week too (take-home).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

crazytomato said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > What jobs will pay (take-home, so after tax) at least $450/week???
> ...


I don't think that pay is high enough unless you're working overtime hours every week.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Medical billing. Thats what I should do. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Coco, I slipped in dog **** at the park and almost fell on my face. After I caught myself, I started cracking up so hard I cried. It had to of been funny to anyone that saw. :lol


 :lol :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

_Help me up, bring me down, take me in, spill me out... write me down, tear me up, start again, fill me up_

Quick shower then I'm off to nowhere or somewhere, not quite sure.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I need a miracle.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What the ****? 2 or 4 in the morning? I was really going to go for it untill that. ****.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH TWO MORE HOURS.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb I'm leaving tomorrow! I have so much to get done!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i am ****

and i am going to kill you


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Medical billing. Thats what I should do. :yes


how about a teacher? kindergarten or preschool.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Roberto said:


> i am ****
> 
> and i am going to kill you


EPIC POST! O:


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Medical billing. Thats what I should do. :yes


You're in the job market too?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i love you, no, not you, you!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Medical billing. Thats what I should do. :yes
> ...


That seems way too stressful for me. :stu

I can handle my own kids..... thats about it. :b Some kids really piss me off. I hate to say it cuz I prolly sound like an *** but its true. Some are great and/or okay most of the time........then there is the other 75%.

My husband has mentioned that too. I dunno....... I suppose it isn't outta the question completely but I'd rather do computer related stuff. :yes Not people related stuff. :b

Oh.. and I love you too!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Medical billing. Thats what I should do. :yes
> ...


Yeah. THIS ECONOMY IS ****ING CRAZY. IT SUCKS!!! It is so hard to get by right now (and my husband makes decent money for our area) and what we are paying in rent is HALF of what we'd be paying when we get a house, not to mention the prices of oil to heat the place or the price of groceries! Ahhhh! :afr :mum 
So, yeah, its becoming inevitable that I need to get a job and I'm trying to figure out what to do.

There is a place nearby that offers courses to get certificates and stuff.... so something like going for medical billing would be relatively simple instead of taking out a loan for a college course. Because you pay for specific classes and only take what you have to. So I'm going to look into that for medical billing. My husband wanted me to go for coding but I think I'd rather billing.

Good luck to you, Adam on your job search! What do you think you'd like to do?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Catch ya'll on the flipside, I'm off to the playground.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

coders make more money especially if youre certified. i really should go seek out a coding job. i would probably be making $4/hr more if i can get one at a hosp.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> coders make more money especially if youre certified. i really should go seek out a coding job. i would probably be making $4/hr more if i can get one at a hosp.


Yes! Coders (programmers) RULE!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I really should be painting instead of playing online. Well I guess I really should be working but that's no fun.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish I had some booze.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why do people write HUGE posts ?
I don't have the patience or brain power to read them :cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Sea Crest...Out!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yaaaaaaawn ! :fall


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Purple BIC.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

One usually forms a relationship of some sort before asking what you're wearing and if they can 'check you out on cam' :roll 
:lol 

That was amusing though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


Yeah, the economy is awful. Unemployment here is well into double digit figures now.

I have a job right now, but it's awful. I've been here 14 months now, so I don't think it will get any better either.

I don't know what I want to do though. I think repetition and monotony of a job is what usually turns me off, in addition to my not valuing the tasks or work. So maybe I'd like to get a job where I can somehow benefit other people (work I can find value in) in addition to have it require or encourage creative input as well (reduce monotony/repetition). I'm not sure what that equals though. Oh, and I really value health, so maybe something in that general field.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, I know what you mean, Adam. I've thought a lot about a field I can help people in because I'd love to help me. My problem is that I'm an introvert and my energy gets sucked out easily being around certain people for long periods of time. I get overstimulated and my emotions get all whacky. Thats why I think a computer type job is what I need. I do hope you can figure out something that can work for you.

Hmmm if Coders can make 4 dollars more and hour then Billers, it would probably be wiser for me to go for that. Especially since I'll be working part-time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Some girls in my program invited me out with them, but I turned them down because I am a worthless, moronic ****. Thank you and good night.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm really out it right now. I hear Wild Word playing in my head. Whooo...strange.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have a warning issued on me!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> i have a warning issued on me!


A warning or a warrant?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

what's up people?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elpis said:


> > i have a warning issued on me!
> 
> 
> A warning or a warrant?


what!? :lol

i got a warning! one of the mods gave me a warning! an F-ing warning! D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

> The following is a warning which has been issued to you by an administrator or moderator of this site.


D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

~~~D:


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

ooooh... what'd ya do?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nothing....


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

suuuuuure! lol, just kiddin'


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't decide on an avatar, which is incredibly bothersome. I have an obsessive need for everything to be "perfect," and since it isn't, I keep changing and changing it, just like I do with everything else in my life. I am going insane.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> nothing....


¿?u?????s ?o? ?? s?? ¡s?u??s ???? 'u?? '??


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Elpis said:


> > nothing....
> 
> 
> ¿?u?????s ?o? ?? s?? ¡s?u??s ???? 'u?? '??


??u?ssn? u??? no?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> Elpis said:
> 
> 
> > > nothing....
> ...










¡p?q ?? 'sdoo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> Elpis said:
> 
> 
> > > nothing....
> ...


 ??u?u??? ?u?ssn? ? ??? o? ??nou? ssn? ? ?u??? ?,uop ? ??u?ssn? ?o? ?,us?? ?? 'ou pu? ??u??? ??s ???? s???? ?u??? ? '????


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¡¿?u?u??? ?u?ssn? ? ??? u?? no?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> ¡¿?u?u??? ?u?ssn? ? ??? u?? no?


?57?? s? ?no ?so?? ???? u?? ???? ?uo ?luo ??? ?????


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

¡?u?ssn? ?o? ?u??? ? p?? 57?? ???no?? ?sn? ? ?,s????????ds, p?u??ss? ???? spo? u?????? ?z????? ?,up?p ? '?o?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I cuss all the time and I've never gotten a warning. I'm actually kind of surprised I've never gotten a warning before :hide


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

me too.. If you cuss it just automatically blocks out the word with a @#$! or something like that.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elpis said:


> ¡?u?ssn? ?o? ?u??? ? p?? 57?? ???no?? ?sn? ? ?,s????????ds, p?u??ss? ???? spo? u?????? ?z????? ?,up?p ? '?o?


?dn ???d ???? ???? p?p ? '?o???dn ???d ???? ?p?? ?o ????? ? '?o

??u?ssn? ?o? s?u?u??? ???? ???? ?u??? ?,uop ?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol

Tempting fate are we!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Elpis said:
> 
> 
> > ¡?u?ssn? ?o? ?u??? ? p?? 57?? ???no?? ?sn? ? ?,s????????ds, p?u??ss? ???? spo? u?????? ?z????? ?,up?p ? '?o?
> ...


D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> me too.. If you cuss it just automatically blocks out the word with a @#$! or something like that.


you can take that off so you can see the cuss words.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Heading to Portland tomorrow woo!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??p ??? ?o ???no?? ?opu??


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Heading to Portland tomorrow woo!


ooh yeah! I can't believe it is the 10th already! crazy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ ¡?q ?u???? s? ???? s??? '???? :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

it seems the older you get the faster time goes. i feel so old... bah!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

you feel old!? try being 26 lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

try being 20!... oh wait.... nevermind.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

in november i'll be 24! D:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> you feel old!? try being 26 lol


All I can say is...whatever guys! :lol Once you hit the big 3O, it all goes ...*cough* ...(south, that is)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Heading to Portland tomorrow woo!
> ...


I'm going to keep an eye out for ya.. even though I haven't seen a pic of ya :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elpis said:


> All I can say is...whatever guys! :lol Once you hit the big 3O, it all goes ...*cough* ...(south, that is)


what do you mean, Elpis? south? can you go into more detail? ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I :heart insomnia. It makes me happy.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol Didn't say it was _my_ problem! Maybe for _some_ ppl!!!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


i don't really have a pic to put on here. Having a digital camera would help lol. I haven't moved into the digital age yet. Anyway, i'm about 5' 4", kinda overweight for my height, dark blonde hair/ shoulder length, and I wear glasses. I'll probably be wearing my jean shorts. I still want to see if my gf wants to go. She drives, i don't lol. I will try to make it though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> I :heart insomnia. It makes me happy.


Glad someone likes it! I wish I had a third shift job!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elpis said:


> :lol Didn't say it was _my_ problem! Maybe for _some_ ppl!!!


no, no, no. i wasn't saying it was your problem. i just wanted to know what you were talking about.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I love waking up in the middle of the night!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Elpis said:
> 
> 
> > :lol Didn't say it was _my_ problem! Maybe for _some_ ppl!!!
> ...


 :lol Sssuurrre! 
I hope you can figure it out for here: http://arxiv.org/html/math-ph/0009025


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> i don't really have a pic to put on here. Having a digital camera would help lol. I haven't moved into the digital age yet. Anyway, i'm about 5' 4", kinda overweight for my height, dark blonde hair/ shoulder length, and I wear glasses. I'll probably be wearing my jean shorts. I still want to see if my gf wants to go. She drives, i don't lol. I will try to make it though.


Awesome :boogie :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Elpis said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Elpis said:
> ...


 :sus thanks...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Sweet dreams!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ same...*sigh*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Have to get these sticks done and pack still omb why did I procrastinate so much!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I need a life. Anyone wanna trade?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omb again! I think I finished the sticks. They are glorious.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > ¡¿?u?u??? ?u?ssn? ? ??? u?? no?
> ...


 :spit :lol :lol :lol

:hug ?so???? '?u?u??? ?no? ?ooq? ???os

:afr ???qno?? ??q u? ?q p,? '?u?ssn? ?o? s?u?u??? p?? ???? ??


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a dream last night about buying a whole bunch of chocolate candies. I was most excited about a bag of dark chocolate covered pretzels. yummmmmmmmmmmmmm....... Now I'm thinking I want to make them myself with some REAL dark chocolate. :yes

Then as I was waking up, I had the jingle to Friendly's in my head........which made me think about ice cream. I woke up starving and majorly craving these things!!!

??? ?o? s?d s????


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess they keep the roads here so narrow to keep the sheep away from them. The problem is I think they forgot about the cars. And it gets interesting when half the traffic is monstrous 18-wheelers, and the rest of the drivers are half asleep. Good going, two motorists tried to kill us, signaling for a clear pass which would have only led us face first into one of those rigs had we followed their retarded advice.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm going to delay phoning until tomorrow. :afr


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Heading to Portland tomorrow woo!


you travel a lot. i want your life


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like ****.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

BOOGER BUTT, BOOGER BUTT, BOOGER BUTT, BOOGER BUTT;-)))


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All the same ****. Stoopid skewl kidz steelin mah jobz!

Seriously. If I had've decided on this before the school year started I would be set. Now all I've got are night hours. ****ing ****itty **** **** **** have I not already given up enough?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh NOW I get it... LOL. It only took me like four days.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

so sick and tired of doing other peoples jobs because they dont know what to do. im just going to save up some money and look for another job in jan


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

French is really damned easy. Even 'intensive.' The only hard part is learning to think on your feet. Like the teacher will often say something quickly in French, and I have to translate it in my head and translate a response in under ten seconds. You never have to do that in Latin. But still, the charts are so simple. _Je regarde, tu regardes, il/elle/on regarde, nous regardons, vous regardez, ils/elles regardent_.

I've been trying to help other kids in my class review for quizzes and stuff, but a lot of them are just un-helpable. I've explained what an adjective was to this girl like five times, and she still thinks the possessive adjective takes the form of what it replaces, and not what it modifies. *le sigh*


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Son of a ***** there's a lot of flies in this office. :um


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


???¿????? ¿p?uu?q ??? o? p??u no? ?u?u??? ?u?? ?o? ??puo? ? ???ol x?u???


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish people would stop writing upside down. It's getting harder to keep my balance. ANCIENT, just be glad you weren't suspended. It increases the SAS obsession tenfold.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


 *???s* ?p?uu?q ??? no? ¡??q 'u??? ??? no? s?u?u??? 3 s? ?? ???? s???nos ?? ?o ?uo ?o?? p???? ?

??u?????os ?o ????s?? ???s ??? ???? ?,uop ? os s?sod?nd ??uo????np? ?o? 'ouu?? ?p?p no? ???? ?noq? ?? ?d u?? no? '?u?? no? ??


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I wish people would stop writing upside down. It's getting harder to keep my balance. ANCIENT, just be glad you weren't suspended. It increases the SAS obsession tenfold.


 :lol

Thats funny. I'm typing right-side up for you cuz I like you. :kiss

It increases the obsession, huh? I can definitely see that. :yes :sas


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Drella said:


> Some girls in my program invited me out with them, but I turned them down because I am a worthless, moronic @#%$. Thank you and good night.


You gotta go bro you're worth it .


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh why do we want what we cant have only to not want it once we have it ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

****ing pervert. Good for him. Die ****er, die, rot and die in jail. 3 kids raped? Dirty *******. Why are there SO MANY ****ING PEDOPHILES, MOLESTERS AND PERVERTS?? I swear, you can trust next to no one. 

Makes me so sad.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto. But who ?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

BLACK SCREEN


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not bad. But I was looking for the _made of awesome_ version, and this doesn't cut it. Sorry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahh crap that's what I forgot to do.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> I wish people would stop writing upside down. It's getting harder to keep my balance. ANCIENT, just be glad you weren't suspended. *It increases the SAS obsession tenfold*.


how?


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I think there's something in the Boston air causing everyone but me to couple up!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to whom it may concern - did you do something wrong, man? hint, maybe?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Ditto. But who ?


It was some local guy. A dirty old *******. Sorry, I don't remember what they said his name is. But his sentence is 44 years so he'll be dieing in jail........good riddance.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh wow, this place sucks!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Tasha said:


> Oh wow, this place sucks!


What place?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

craaaaaaaaaaazy girl :lol :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. But who ?
> ...


****ing prick. these kind of people are the worse in the world. 44 years isn't enough, but i'm pretty sure once the other inmates find out what he's in for he wont last those 44 years. i hope he gets whats coming to him.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I never knew American's have websites that can search for sex offenders near their location.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I need energy to put these blinds up, maybe I have the energy and I'm just being lazy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > seanybhoy said:
> ...


Yes that is true. 
I think it was more like 44 years to life or something like that. But because of his age, even 44 years is enought for him to die while in there. Yeah, I hope what "they" say is true about other inmates giving him what he deserves while he's in there. :yes

BTW... Love your new siggy!! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Spent almost $500 on 'fat clothes'!!  :lol just today!

Got all depressed initially cos the first couple of shops had NOTHING in my size. Then my sister took me to a few select ones she likes -and BINGO! -I ended up coming out with around 6 new items!

...very, _very_ much needed! Now that I've put on weight and am looking again for another job.

Any other women (i.e. non teenagers) find clothes hard? I mean, with the exception of women pretty thin, does anyone over 18 or 23 find it hard to get a clothes store that actually sells your size!??!! :eyes :stu :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??p ??? ?o ???no?? ?opu??


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why does it have to rain allllllll day on the day I need it not to rain?

Doesn't the universe revolve around my desires???!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Why does it have to rain allllllll day on the day I need it not to rain?
> 
> Doesn't the universe revolve around my desires???!!


 :stu ..sorry, Adam. It revolves around mine!  :lol

...afterall, I am a Christian!!!  :b :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This empty coffee mug smells really weird. :con


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > I wish people would stop writing upside down. It's getting harder to keep my balance. ANCIENT, just be glad you weren't suspended. *It increases the SAS obsession tenfold*.
> ...


Not letting you log on for a week makes you use the website much more than normal. At least it did for me. Y'know, the whole "Don't look!" thing.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The left shift on this keyboard lives it own life.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar is on SAS but not on MSN. Not coooooool dood.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oh for ****'s sake


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> Polar is on SAS but not on MSN. Not coooooool dood.


I'll explain later... please don't leave me D:


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Does **** have a sake?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, gonna look, gonna look.

**** you job bank.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > Polar is on SAS but not on MSN. Not coooooool dood.
> ...


This relationship is not gonna work after this. We are through let's see other people.

Oh, and I won't be on later, Red Sox game!!! Yahoo!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > LostInReverie said:
> ...


yeah, it was like that for me too when I got banned the first time. but after a few days you just stop caring.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> D:


D:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Mr. Orange":16ftkwot]Polar is on SAS but not on MSN. Not coooooool dood.
> ...


This relationship is not gonna work after this. We are through let's see other people.

Oh, and I won't be on later, Red Sox game!!! Yahoo![/quote:16ftkwot]
Please give me another chance!

I'll buy you pizza? D:



ANCIENT said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > D:
> ...


Ô_ô


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it have to rain allllllll day on the day I need it not to rain?
> ...


 :spit :lol :lol :lol :lol

Sorry Adam, it revolves around me too, just for believing in God........ :yes

God even plays special songs just for me when I got places! Really! 
Its awesome! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Mr. Orange":8s3jjvqm]Polar is on SAS but not on MSN. Not coooooool dood.
> ...


This relationship is not gonna work after this. We are through let's see other people.[/quote:8s3jjvqm]

Oh man, you two! Please don't break up! :no You are my all time favorite couple! 
I hope you find a way to work this all out. :stu :hug


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i need to find a girl thats as faithful and attentive as my dogs!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> i need to find a girl thats as faithful and attentive as my dogs!


ok, I think I'm getting closer to your fetish...

the clues just keep coming.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't worry Coco, I think he just likes to create drama. It's so like him, sigh. :stu


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm an idiot!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Someone needs to tell me when to stop.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. But who ?
> ...


Wow 44 years that's sumfin close to justice over here all the ****in weirdos and kiddyfiddlers get like 3 years and are out after 6 months for good behaviour. GOOD BEHAVIOUR aren't they forgetting that these people molested and raped innocent children prior to their half assed petty sentence aww man i could kill those mother****ers without a second thought.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Life feels fantastic!!! For the first time I feel my social intelligence growing every single day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Good for you bro ^^
Erm RT Who turned out all the lights ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Wow 44 years that's sumfin close to justice over here all the ****in weirdos and kiddyfiddlers get like 3 years and are out after 6 months for good behaviour. GOOD BEHAVIOUR aren't they forgetting that these people molested and raped innocent children prior to their half assed petty sentence aww man i could kill those mother****ers without a second thought.


I agree 100%

Wow only 3 years and get out on good behaviour? That is ****ed up, big time.

I could kill those ****ers without a second though too. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Gerard said:


> Life feels fantastic!!! For the first time I feel my social intelligence growing every single day.


 :yay Thats great to hear!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > i need to find a girl thats as faithful and attentive as my dogs!
> ...


I bet it has something to do with feet. I wonder if I'm close.... :sus :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Someone needs to tell me when to stop.


STOP!!! :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Don't worry Coco, I think he just likes to create drama. It's so like him, sigh. :stu


 :hug :sas


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

No, really. Really.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> BTW... Love your new siggy!! :lol


you're one of a few people that get it...


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-bored-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, I never get around to doing anything.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have too much work to do to be on SAS, and I have to get up early tomorrow. I can't even read my own notes... they look like hieroglyphics on an ancient scroll.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> STOP!!! :mum


COLLABORATE AND LISTEN!!! :mum


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Shauna said:


> Just got back from my cousins house. Barely said two words to her the entire time.
> 
> I'm just soo socially inept, thats its painful to watch. SA is the least of my problems. I wish i could just crawl in a hole and die.
> 
> I'm sick of myself. Why can't i be somebody else :rain


Ditto! I feel this way a lot about myself. It sucks! Well, at least you're not alone. I feel your pain.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

If ANCIENT does not bring back the Tom Waits avatar I don't think the world will ever be a good place again :no


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Get ahold of yourself Man! Tom Waits is not the only avatar out there... There are plenty of avatars in the sea lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> Get ahold of yourself Man! Tom Waits is not the only avatar out there... There are plenty of avatars in the sea lol


But I was in love with it :cry

Please respond to this.

Then you have 666 posts.

Very satanic.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> If ANCIENT does not bring back the Tom Waits avatar I don't think the world will ever be a good place again :no


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

This is the 3rd time today someone mentioned I was acting weird in some way.  I guess I don't ever really pass. It makes me want to give up.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Saying "I love you" is not the words I, want to hear from you. It's not that I want you not to say, but, if you only knew...how easy...it would be, to show me how you feel. More than words...is all you have to do to make it real. Then you wouldn't have to say that you love me....cause I'd already know.

:mushy :mushy :mushy :mushy :mushy


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am shy. Being shy sucks. How about that. It really really really sucks! SA sucks! Having no personality sucks. WHen is life going to change for me! 
-Random Thought


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bad day, bad day, bad day, yeah bad day, bad, bad, vern, v-e-r-n, vern my main man, my main man vern


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i wanna live in New York


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a big day for me and my BF. I can't even sleep!
> 
> Someone wish me good luck!


Good luck


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Kyaa said:


> Thank you, sunmoonstars76!
> 
> and hang in there. You have a great personality. I like reading your posts. You are funny.


Thanks ! I appreciate your compliment


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I can't believe I passed out on the couch before 11PM. >.> Go Sox!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

NExt door neighbours are having another one of their hippy parties :rofl :rofl :rofl 

...got a fire blazing in the back yard, someone playing acoustic guitar ...and I just heard a pretty darn good :lol rendition of "The House of the Rising Sun" ....I even clapped (somewhat quietly and meekly! :lol )

:spit :rofl ....hey it's better than nothin'!! -if I can't be out with people hearing real live music, then at least this is somethin'!  

:spit ...I'll be out again in a little while for a nother smoke, to hear what their next number is! :spit :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> NExt door neighbours are having another one of their hippy parties :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> ...got a fire blazing in the back yard, someone playing acoustic guitar ...and I just heard a pretty darn good :lol rendition of "The House of the Rising Sun" ....I even clapped (somewhat quietly and meekly! :lol )
> 
> ...


That sounds like one awesome party! I wish I had friends like that.

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > If ANCIENT does not bring back the Tom Waits avatar I don't think the world will ever be a good place again :no


 :yay :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > STOP!!! :mum
> ...


 :lol

ICE IS BACK WITH MY BRAND NEW INVENTION 
SOMETHING..GRABS AHOLD OF ME TIGHTLY
THEN I FLOW LIKE A HARPOON DAILY AND NIGHTLY
WILL IT EVER STOP? .. YO.. I DON'T KNOW :stu 
TURN OFF THE LIGHTS AND I'LL GLOW
TO THE EXTREME I ROCK THE MIC LIKE A VANDAL
LIGHT UP A STAGE AND WAX A CHUMP LIKE A CANDLE!!! :mum


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > NExt door neighbours are having another one of their hippy parties :rofl :rofl :rofl
> ...


 :ditto 
Ah, Lori! :sigh ...if I lived at least in America, I'd ask you round for a jamming session. -You could play the tambourine and I'd bring my Australian aboriginal music sticks, and we could make up songs about our lives!! :spit :lol ...or otherwise, do dodgy versions of old 80s classics like "Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go" or "You Spin Me Right Round" :rofl

...in any case: maybe I'll consider taking up that suggestion by my shrink to join some mental illness social group! ...hey, why not?! :stu ...it'd surely beat spending every single Saturday night on my own typing words to people instead of talking to them in person!

...and they'd be just like me. ...Even an old friend of mine who had schizophrenia was still pretty cool. We'd go out, sometimes with another cool friend of hers who I knew from highschool. She had anxiety problems and she was a great deal of fun to be around with. ...we went to see a live band and had dinner at a vegie restaurant in a real trendy area of Melbourne. -It was excellent fun! :yay


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Dance go rush to the speaker that booms
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly when I play a dope melody
Anything less than the best is a felony
Love it or leave it you better gain weight
You better hit bull's eye the kid don't play
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it 
:mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL that sounds like it would be sooo much fun. I could definitely dig that.. us jamming together.  I bet we'd be laughing our asses off. 

Yeah I should join a mental situations social group too. Or something.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*Cringes at breakfast*

Healthy is clearly not my thing.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> *Cringes at breakfast*
> 
> Healthy is clearly not my thing.


LOL!!! Been there;-)

______________________________

I WILL be showered before noon! I will be showered before noon;-)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol Bon

Any takers? I'm seriously trying to be half healthy here. It was okay when I was walking to school but now I'm just sitting around doing nothing so I can't pig out.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wtf I've lost half a stone? :con


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mm sleep


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I got through _half_ that breakfast.

And and - proof that I can remember dreams on klonopin! Those were freaking weird, same vibe as the night before. Aside from the random date-on-a-bus. What. The ****. :lol

Okay I'll go now..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh how fun it must be to knock on my door and then run.

Like I can't hear your giggles and tiny little footsteps racing away after the half-assed knocks. Stupid kids.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aries horoscope for today:

You may be hesitant to trust your feelings, even if you want to believe that everything is getting better. You might even fight against the changes as your life settles down. It's not that you don't want a more reasonable life; it's just that you have had a taste of excitement and are not looking forward to creating stability if it means endless boredom. Try to appreciate the slower pace without getting stuck in the same old rut.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This **** better work. I feel like hell came knocking on my door and I said "HEY! SO NICE TO SEE YOU, PLEASE DO COME IN AND TAKE A SEAT! I'D LOVE TO SHARE MY COMPANY WITH YOU! LEMME GET YOU SOME TEA NOW!"


:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okay I feel a bit better now. 

I'm home alone right now.

Watching Drake and Josh.

Yeah, I'm a dork.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I was invited out to lunch with some people from school, but I told them that I couldn't go because had to take my cat to the vet, which was a lie. Kill me. I can seem normal in formal settings (e.g., study sessions) to the point that other people are like, "Let's hang out!" It's when the situation becomes less formal that my true nature is revealed, and my pride will not let that happen. I will do everything in my power to avoid letting them realizing what type of person I really am.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i feel like I'm sinking into a big, bottomless hole


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

when will it be our turn to have a life


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think I wanna be a guy. Rip out my ovaries and give me testosterone or something.

I'm sick of this pms ****.

I feel like crying again.

:wtf


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah, female hormones really suck. and on top of the depression and the SA, woofdah.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Exactly. :yes It makes everything that already sucks that we have 100 times worse. Fun fun fun.

:sigh 


:squeeze s, sister.

I'm going to try and go do something with myself now.............hmmm........ :con :stu

............after I post my moods as smilies............


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Exactly. :yes It makes everything that already sucks that we have 100 times worse. Fun fun fun.
> 
> :sigh
> 
> ...


 :hugs back at ya!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

And we were trying different things
We were smoking funny things
Making love out by the lake to our favorite song
Sipping whiskey out the bottle, not thinking 'bout tomorrow
Singing Sweet home Alabama all summer long
Singing Sweet home Alabama all summer long

Catching Walleye from the dock
Watching the waves roll off the rocks
She'll forever hold a spot inside my soul
We'd blister in the sun
We couldn't wait for night to come
To hit that sand and play some rock and roll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Another Saturday night and I ain't got nobody
I got some money 'cause I just got paid
How I wish I had someone to talk to
I'm in an awful way.... :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow it's really getting harder not to.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

notthatitmattersanyway


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn, why didn't I ask them to pick me up a donut? I could really use a donut. 

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Drop the leash, drop the leash... Get outta my ****in face


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> Another Saturday night and I ain't got nobody
> I got some money 'cause I just got paid
> How I wish I had someone to talk to
> I'm in an awful way.... :sigh


I got in town a month ago 
I seen a lot of girls since then 
If I could meet 'em I could get 'em 
But as yet I haven't met 'em 
That's how I'm in the state I'm in

Take it Mr. Stevens;-)


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. :yes It makes everything that already sucks that we have 100 times worse. Fun fun fun.
> ...


When you suffer from severe PMS, it's horrendous, so my male friends that are around me say :troll :troll 
Really, I hate it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i'm waaaaaaasted :eyes :eyes :fall bed where have you been all my life ?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Big sigh of relief- I am home. =)
Side note, I got to meet WILL from groomer has it. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. :mushy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Man i gotte sleep i've been fighting the beer monster all night. :yawn


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Today sucked. Pretty much like every day ever.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> This got me a little paranoid:
> 
> viewonline.php


D:


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

i wish i could find some decent sugar-free ice cream


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

sugar free ice cream? ewwwwwww


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm going to try and go do something with myself now.............hmmm........ :con :stu


D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> sugar free ice cream? ewwwwwww


uke


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> This got me a little paranoid:
> 
> viewonline.php


holy mother of god!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:banana Peanut butter jelly peanut butter jelly! ugh this bananas getting really annoying. Bananas really shouldn't have faces or arms or legs. It's just wrong!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> :banana Peanut butter jelly peanut butter jelly! ugh this bananas getting really annoying. Bananas really shouldn't have faces or arms or legs. It's just wrong!


i see so many things wrong with that banana that i stay away from it. i made a promise to myself not to ever use it.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> Kyaa said:
> 
> 
> > This got me a little paranoid:
> ...


Sunmoonstars76 is seeing who is online


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****, swollen belly in a cat is a really, really bad sign. I wish there was something I could do for him; I truly doubt he'll live long enough for our vet to be in. He's a stray, and I don't have $200 to put out for an emergency visit.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> I was invited out to lunch with some people from school, but I told them that I couldn't go because had to take my cat to the vet, which was a lie. Kill me. I can seem normal in formal settings (e.g., study sessions) to the point that other people are like, "Let's hang out!" It's when the situation becomes less formal that my true nature is revealed, and my pride will not let that happen. I will do everything in my power to avoid letting them realizing what type of person I really am.


 :wtf :stu 
...but, but -_Drella Rules!!_ :sigh 
...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Wow it's really getting harder not to.


DON'T!! :mum

STOP!! :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bon said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


 :ditto :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Shauna said:


> I have to wait 2 years before i can see an ALJ to receive SSI. 2 years!?! I can't find a job I'm just cursed. I must have been an evil person in my past life.
> 
> I shoulda just told my lawyer, i'm mentally retarded. I would have gotten approved then. Just act like i don't know sh*t :mum
> 
> *please let 2012 be the end*


 :hug Hope things look up soon. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> This got me a little paranoid:
> 
> viewonline.php


 :hide


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> ****, swollen belly in a cat is a really, really bad sign. I wish there was something I could do for him; I truly doubt he'll live long enough for our vet to be in. He's a stray, and I don't have $200 to put out for an emergency visit.


 :hug Sorry to hear that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Big sigh of relief- I am home. =)
> Side note, I got to meet WILL from groomer has it. yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. :mushy


 :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try and go do something with myself now.............hmmm........ :con :stu
> ...


shhhh.....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The devil went down to Georgia, he was lookin' for a soul to steal.
He was in a bind 'cos he was way behind: he was willin' to make a deal.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> The devil went down to Georgia, he was lookin' for a soul to steal.
> He was in a bind 'cos he was way behind: he was willin' to make a deal.


The devil went to Jamaica
He was looking to sell some weed
He was doin' fine
They were standin' in line
It was excellent weed indeed...

D:


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wish she'd talk to me on the phone...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > The devil went down to Georgia, he was lookin' for a soul to steal.
> ...


I LOVE LOVE LOVE WEIRD AL! :lol :lol LOVE! :yes :mushy


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I fell asleep at the dinner table when we had guests over. How embarrassing. :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Man i could sleep for a week.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love his voice!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm dumb.

edit: but at least there's a nice breeze.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG they are showing the history of lucielle ball on TV!!!!!!!!! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Its windy


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Check your inbox...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Tomorrow I shall do it. =o


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> ****, swollen belly in a cat is a really, really bad sign. I wish there was something I could do for him; I truly doubt he'll live long enough for our vet to be in. He's a stray, and I don't have $200 to put out for an emergency visit.


I remember you gave me your condolences when some massive **** ran over one of my cats, so I shall express my sorrow in return. Here's hoping he turns out ok.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe I should actually try to make an effort to get my sleeping schedule right. Soon!

Oh, the NHL season is starting next month. And the Penguins are playing their two first matches in Stockholm? Interesting.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Tonight may not be so bad after all.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I don't even know what to say.


 :kiss


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm starting to feel like ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm starting to feel like ****.


 :hug

Why?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Where did all my random thoughts homies go? Anyone here?

:con :sigh


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I miss Norwich.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i'm starting to feel like ****.
> ...


meh, i can't talk about it...

(your avatar looks sexy, btw)

thanks for the hug.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, yeah DJ Lance is very sexy. 

Its okay though, because I'm pyschic and know why you feel that way.

(((Hugs))) Hang in there and take care of yourself.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks.

get those pyschic powers checked...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

whats with the attitude? :con

I didn't mean for you to take that so seriously. I'm not really psychic, nor do I believe I am, at all. :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh, sorry. i didn't mean it in a bad way.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ME:


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope he doesnt fire me tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> ME:


Sexy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > ME:
> ...


 :spit  LMMFAO!!! :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:afr oke :afr


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

A friend in needs a friend indeed, a friend with weed is better.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wonder how many tongue smilies I've used... probably, like, 5000. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So didn't want to come home. That was the most amazing weekend!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Thirteen more workdays before I'm out of my current job.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> So didn't want to come home. That was the most amazing weekend!


awesome! Sorry I didn't call ya. I couldn't get a ride down there. But I'm glad you enjoyed your weekend!


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't wait for tomorrow...er, later today...to get here.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

random thoughts are so special


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ice cream. Strawberry, that is. In a cone. Waffle.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Ice cream. Strawberry, that is. In a cone. Waffle.


yum.....

i need ice cream.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I'm not gonna share so you'll have to get your own :mum


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did anyone see that ninja cat video? :lol

[youtube:13rvcnwd]muLIPWjks_M[/youtube:13rvcnwd]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Did anyone see that ninja cat video? :lol
> 
> [youtube:5rrwm6c3]muLIPWjks_M[/youtube:5rrwm6c3]


 :lol that's awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ninja cat video is awesome. :yes



Polar said:


> Well I'm not gonna share so you'll have to get your own :mum


Whatever. I didn't want any of yours anyway. :kma

You big meanyhead. :mum :bah


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Someone needs to heat my coffee up for me. See, I'm up here, and the microwave is downstairs. It's not workin for me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*heats Elyse's coffee up for her in my microwave, then hands it back to her through the computer screen*
There ya go!
Hope that helps.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfect! You're the best.

(on a side note, it actually occurred to me that if I hold it in my hands long enough it'll warm up :lol)

Lazy people look at me and shake their heads.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why must there always be a problem?

Skill Requirements: 
*Education: *Some high school 
Credentials (certificates, licences, memberships, courses, etc.): Not required 
*Experience: *Will train 
*Languages:* Speak English, Read English, Write English 
*Type of Equipment:* Washing machines, Dryers 
*Inspection and Assembly Skills:* Check finished dry-cleaned or laundered articles to ensure that establishment standards are met, Record damage or improper cleaning or laundering of articles 
*Essential Skills:* Reading text, Writing, Oral communication, Working with others, Problem solving, Decision making, Critical thinking, Job task planning and organizing, Finding information, Continuous learning 
*Other Information: must be available to work weekends and holidays*

Also this: Permanent, Part Time leading Full Time, *On Call*, Weekend, Day


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:lol @ ninja cat



CoconutHolder said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not gonna share so you'll have to get your own :mum
> ...


Hey, I'm not mean!  Just a little selfish... :?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED FOR SELFISHNESS!!! BANNED!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

**** IT! i aint going anywhere...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I need a "life comeback" that is comparable to Lance's cycling comeback after cancer (not this newest comeback, which just sounds sad).


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Here we go again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It would be nice to have a stable mood for once.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

somehow i made it through today alive


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i have to go see a therapist on wednesday... :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I should have known better.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You know you have too many appointments when you dream about them.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Was just offered a paying pharm tech job! Hopefully its not just another fist behind another door =/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> Was just offered a paying pharm tech job! Hopefully its not just another fist behind another door =/


 :yay


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

and the anxiety begins again. :afr


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok so none of the past vets noticed Scruffie is actually 5-6 years older than I was told?! They found a lump in his neck and are going to test for leukemia next week :afr :afr :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Ok so none of the past vets noticed Scruffie is actually 5-6 years older than I was told?! They found a lump in his neck and are going to test for leukemia next week :afr :afr :afr


 :hug Man, that really sucks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel like Billy Madison when it comes to going back to school...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> :hug Man, that really sucks. Sorry to hear that.


Thanks :squeeze I'm about to make a cake and beer run.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > :hug Man, that really sucks. Sorry to hear that.
> ...


LOL have fun!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

duh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

stupid piece of crap. :wife


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

heat me up a bear claw in the radarange.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> heat me up a bear claw in the radarange.


Hey, aren't you that guy who's like really into Dustin Diamond or something?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > heat me up a bear claw in the radarange.
> ...


no, you have me confused with someone else. i'm the guy who's really into mario lopez (a.k.a A.C Slater).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

so...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

23 is not ANCIENT >_<


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

watashi wa neru. 

****sureishimasu!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


That makes 2 of us. He's adorable and he just gets better with age!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sonya99 said:


> I just farted in earshot of my roommate. Yay. It was a delicate fart...kind of a puff...but still. I could have lived without doing that.


 :rofl

Aww, everyone farts. At least it wasn't one of those neverending d minor ones.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I feel utterly burned out.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> > I just farted in earshot of my roommate. Yay. It was a delicate fart...kind of a puff...but still. I could have lived without doing that.
> ...


Couldn't be as bad as this...

[youtube:2gnmqt55]



[/youtube:2gnmqt55]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ohhhh ...this is _even_ funnier!!! :lol

[youtube:12x8wq7l]



[/youtube:12x8wq7l]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I feel utterly burned out.


I feel about the same


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My dog is so cute!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't stand Mario Lopez.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

At work, I have zero motivation or drive.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Aww, everyone farts. At least it wasn't one of those neverending d minor ones.


They're the funniest. Reminds me of an incident at school. :lol Poor kid. :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on

Well, everybody farts sometimes,
Everybody cries. And everybody farts sometimes.
And everybody poops sometimes. So, hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on
Everybody farts. You are not alone.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well today was a fun day.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I could fall asleep right now..............


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

**** you computer! **** you headphones! **** YOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I am sooo frustrated.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww crap the football is about to start hmm Chelski or Liverfool decisions decisions.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Holy schnikeys.. Kelly is crashing at Andy's tonight  I'm so going over there.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's starting to look like something now.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't breathe

and my right eye has a twitch on the eyelid THAT WON'T STOP!!

Anyone know the cure for that? Its driving me insane......


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

There's alot of random eastern-esque singing in the middle of this Disturbed song.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Hold your nose then blow out till your ears pop.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn you! *shakes fist*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I can't breathe
> 
> and my right eye has a twitch on the eyelid THAT WON'T STOP!!
> 
> Anyone know the cure for that? Its driving me insane......


I have that when I'm really stressed out... It's annoying!!

I can't stop it other than to remove myself from the stressful situation. Exercise works well for me to abolish stress.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I ran my fastest 5K of 2008! Yay!!

20:47 (6:59, 6:39, 6:33)!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok this gum has lost all it's flavour.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

expert village sucks. it's more like amateurs-trying-make-money-village. money takes the sincerity out of things. =l


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I am tired and too exited to sleep


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Surely it's meant to get easier the more times I do it. :sigh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oldie but goodie... O'Reilly makes the mistake of trying to be as quick and witty as Colbert, and Colbert ends up doing circles around him.

[youtube:36au8ix8]VPfZBtxrT5s&[/youtube:36au8ix8]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i need my bed and yeah where tf did summer go ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i feel like crap


:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> and my right eye has a twitch on the eyelid THAT WON'T STOP!!
> 
> Anyone know the cure for that? Its driving me insane......


are you drinking a lot of coffee? that could be it.

i heard eating bananas help (theres something in them that helps, i don't know, look it up). i had the same problem for a while.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > and my right eye has a twitch on the eyelid THAT WON'T STOP!!
> ...


 yeah, I heard :banana 's help too. Because I think it has to do with a potassium deficiency, or somethin like that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm eating one now. Thanks so much!! I hope it helps.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that certainly took me long enough to figure out.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt says hello to everyone. She is without power and running water until probably this weekend!!! That sucks!

Just passing on the hello to the SAS peeps.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm suddenly wanting a gf. Wonder how to go about that :con


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why the hell can't I log into my AIM?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I'm suddenly wanting a gf. Wonder how to go about that :con


Plentyoffish? Match.com?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mr. Orange said:


> Plentyoffish? Match.com?


I always thought plenty of fish was plenty offish and couldn't figure out what that meant :lol Might try that one.. trying okcupid again.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh man poor Scruffie. Twice a day I have to repuncture his wound to get the meds in there. He doesn't even meow even though I know it's hurting him


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > Plentyoffish? Match.com?
> ...


OkCupid is a good choice!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I HAVE STARTED FIRE!!!

:lol (no need to worry: just the barbie in the back yard!)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> I can't wait to see him next month.


omfg, someone on here likes yngwie malmsteen? hah! Yngwie is boss.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> Why the hell can't I log into my AIM?


****, only if i read this 6 hours ago... :rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Roberto said:


> Kyaa said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to see him next month.
> ...


he is boss. i'm also going to see him next month. its going to be my 3rd time seeing him.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What on _earth_ possessed me to post that? I think I need to leave the internet for a few days.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Flock of Seaguls, lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

im such a desperate and lonely loser that i keep on going back to her. why do i do this to myself if all she does is cause me heartache. no more from today on no matter how lonely i get


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, this could be a problem.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

32 lbs! He's getting there.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My psychiatrist is amazing.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Holy schnikeys Von Iva wants us to meet with their manager next week to work on some "creative side projects to promote the band"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Flock of Seaguls, lol.


i love this song:

[youtube:2cktqabg]uUjIA3Rt7gk[/youtube:2cktqabg]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

impossible you say? hard to believe? perhaps out of the realm of possibilities? NAAAAHH!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm bored as a really bored thing.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

njodis said:


> I'm bored as a really bored thing.


Wanna come over and chill? I gots the booze, coke, smack, crack, you name it I gots it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

But do you have Kool-Aid?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

njodis said:


> But do you have Kool-Aid?


If It gets you over my house then I'll go buy some right now. But this is the last time...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell can't I log into my AIM?
> ...


Why, were you like, missing me sooooo much?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I got a message on plenty of fish! I'm already looking for any excuse for not writing back. Writing hay instead of hey?! Completely unacceptable :lol

As is writing unnacceptable geez :lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I know. hay is for horses.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

OMG! Family friends give us fresh eggs, I appreciate it, but if we eat anymore, well we couldn't.

I have that shakey PMS feeling, but thought, what the hell.

Took the eggs downstairs to the neighbor, I think it was the son that answered the door, well that's what I assumed......I said "Your dad" I don't know......

"Family friends give us chickens and if I eat anymore, if you can use these chickens" no big deal, but all did in a stutter.......oy.....

Maybe I should take him a live chicken next week and ask if they can use some eggs.......









.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I wonder if it's a secret code for being a horse in disguise hmm..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bon said:


> Maybe I should take him a live chicken next week and ask if they can use some eggs.......


Please film that and send me the video :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

[

If we become social at all, and it ever comes up, it is something I would do;-)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-So apparently I don't suck at giving advice. 
-Why must they make it so hard?
-Am I gonna actually do this?
-He's probably sleeping

*end*


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish my girlfriend was here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

wish life would give me a break for once and let me have this damn job


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow 2 hours alone at work with nothing to do. Wish I brought a book or something.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D:


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok i really shouldn't of done that :no .


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im bored


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > But do you have Kool-Aid?
> ...


No sugar? Damn. Y'all ain't never got two things that match. Either y'all got Kool-aid, no sugar. Peanut butter, no jelly. Ham, no burger. Daaamn.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Flock of Seaguls, lol.
> ...


 :banana

YEAH BABY!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I AM ON A FRIGGIN SUGAR HIGH MAN.

I HAD SOME MAJOR PEANUT BUTTER CUP SUNDAE THAT HAD A WHOLE PEANUT BUTTER CUP ON TOP THAT MY DAUGHTER STOLE (its okay I was sharing it with her  ) AND IT HAD PEANUT BUTTER IN IT, VANILLA ICE CREAM AND HOT FUDGE AND COOL WHIP AND A CHERRY AND YAY.

AND A BIG ICED TEA.



I'm like:
:eek :eyes :troll :eyes :eek


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I hate being alone and having nothing to do, may as well go cook something..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Whoops. Well I needed that.

It's no big deal.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Extremists are friggin' scary.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I basically slept on my eyebrow last night, so all day I've walked around with the left side of my face looking like Martin Scorsese. Dim the lights, grab the scented candles, and let that image sink in.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh, damn procrastinating.

I have to wake up at 11am at the latest tomorrow and actually get **** done, regardless of how much I don't feel like it, regardless of how little energy/motivation I have to do it.

Meh, let's just say noon instead of 11am. I'll have a better chance then to not be in that zombie-ish 'turn-off-alarm-and-go-back-to-sleep' state when the alarm rings.

Unrelated thought: I'll have to stop doing that, it only leads to disappointment.

Blahhh.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm tired of working for ****ing liar clients.

I'm working on a bankruptcy right now for a huge company whose CEO just blatantly lies to the public and says that while sales revenue has decreased due to challenging economic conditions, the company is nowhere near collapsing. Oh reallllllly???? Then what have I been doing for the past few months???

This economy is ****, and I'm tired of working for liars who are trying to hide just how ****ed their situation really is.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've drank 6 nights in a row now. That's probably not good.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

No....not really.. :afr 

:hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Ugh, damn procrastinating.
> 
> I have to wake up at 11am at the latest tomorrow and actually get **** done, regardless of how much I don't feel like it, regardless of how little energy/motivation I have to do it.
> 
> ...


Good luck!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> > I just farted in earshot of my roommate. Yay. It was a delicate fart...kind of a puff...but still. I could have lived without doing that.
> ...


LMMFAO :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Drella said:


> I basically slept on my eyebrow last night, so all day I've walked around with the left side of my face looking like Martin Scorsese. Dim the lights, grab the scented candles, and let that image sink in.


omg :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

you people are CRACKING ME UP tonight. :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

SASers are the greatest!!

Big group hug.
:group


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

my cat is trying to eat my icecream now. Where will he stop? He always bugs me for ANYTHING EDIBLE when i'm eating, DANG!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


They had a bunch of great songs, actually. Space Age Love Song is a favorite. So is Wishing.

[youtube:2u3womrl]tVsz_s8kNI8[/youtube:2u3womrl]
A Flock Of Seagulls - "Space Age Love Song"

[youtube:2u3womrl]iS9RPyznAPg[/youtube:2u3womrl]
A Flock Of Seagulls - "Wishing"

It's so strange that they're almost entirely dismissed as a joke when they really did write some beautiful pop songs.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Out of caffeine pills. :eek


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've drank for 1 nights in a row.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I've drank for 1 nights in a row.


Dude, as a friend I need to recommend you to AA. I'm sorry, but it must be done.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Man, despite being more functional, I am just as shy and quiet around most people as I ever was. I think i'm going to drive to ampm and get a burrito.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Roberto said:


> Man, despite being more functional, I am just as shy and quiet around most people as I ever was. I think i'm going to drive to ampm and get a burrito.


Get me one, but please no refried beans. I HATE refried beans.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ugh she's over there right now! I kind of hate him now! Wish I had more beer.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> Roberto said:
> 
> 
> > Man, despite being more functional, I am just as shy and quiet around most people as I ever was. I think i'm going to drive to ampm and get a burrito.
> ...


I like refried beans. That's why I wanna try fried beans cause maybe they're just as good and we're wasting time. We don't gotta fry them again after all!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok he redeemed himself.. having her talk to me on yahoo woo! :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh ****, what a night.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I just want to hold her.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgh!! 
I hate my job. Good thing I'll be out of here in about 10 days.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sheesh, this economy is a mess.


----------



## meltandflow (Aug 29, 2008)

DUDE my wax is gone. I had 3 hefty containers of wax they gave me for my braces and it's gone already. >.< OUCHIE There must be some somewhere.

That and I'm tired, I don't want to go to school ... yet D:


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I could get out of this. A woman with social anxiety disorder was chosen, by sheer chance, to work on a project about women with social anxiety disorder. **** this is awkward. I can visualize me explaining some of the findings now, "We tend to.. I mean _they_, they, uh.. they tend to..." I truly hope none of them read this forum.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is not good for my health.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drella said:


> I wish I could get out of this. A woman with social anxiety disorder was chosen, by sheer chance, to work on a project about women with social anxiety disorder. **** this is awkward. I can visualize me explaining some of the findings now, "We tend to.. I mean _they_, they, uh.. they tend to..." I truly hope none of them read this forum.


Gross. Good luck. I remember social anxiety coming up the odd time during class discussions, which resulted in me staring at the floor and wanting to run out of the room.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It feels so fresh outside. Cold, but it's still good. Yeah, fall is on the way.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

****


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I cannot wait until my package from Amazon comes.

What I ordered:

The Sisters of Mercy - "First, Last and Always"
The Who - "The Who Sell Out"
The Kinks - "Something Else by The Kinks"
Animal Collective - "Strawberry Jam"
Panda Bear - "Person Pitch"
Conor Oberst - "Conor Oberst"
Fleet Foxes - "Fleet Foxes"
Okkervil River - "The Stand Ins"
Morrissey - "Viva Hate"
The National - "Boxer"
Season One of Metalocalypse

Yay for actually having money again! I went without groceries for three weeks to save up.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So. Very. Jealous.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i got a little gift yesterday...










:mushy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i got a little gift yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :yes


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Mr. _Brown_ is a _clown_, who rides to _town_ in a _cof_fin.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow accidently got a few lungs full of ether. Kind of pleasant actually :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm really tired and hungry and lazy right now. BLEH.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am a constant source of entertainment for myself :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Do they ever stop arguing ? :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

> Beavers eat wood. Super beavers are cannibals.


:afr


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

^ No worries it's a good thing.. wait what..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> > Beavers eat wood. Super beavers are cannibals.
> 
> 
> :afr


i think it's a girl thing...i think.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...that picture...wow...

what is it doing in my desktop? how did it get there? it just stares at me with these sad eyes that say "kill me." i even had a nightmare about him. i was in one of those home depot/ lowes type stores, and all he was wearing was boy shorts and a tool belt. he was looking at me and licking his lips. it was awful.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh I wish I were an Oscar-Meyer wieeeener


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, Stephenie from Full House grew up to be pretty hot. :lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, some ******* stoled the honda emblem off my car (agian!), but this time whoever took it was kind enough to put an "L" with permanent marker where the emblem goes. 

thank you, ****ing *******,...thank you...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Wow, Stephenie from Full House grew up to be pretty hot. :lol


 :lol :lol You think!! I think she looks exactly the same. She actually went through a big meth addiction a couple years ago. Did it every day for almost 2 years and her husband, A COP, apparently never saw anything wrong. Anyway, it destroyed their marriage when she went into rehab after some incident.

And now about a year or two later she is married and has a baby. I wish her the best.

I couldn't stand her on the show though... she just went through me. :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could get out of this. A woman with social anxiety disorder was chosen, by sheer chance, to work on a project about women with social anxiety disorder. **** this is awkward. I can visualize me explaining some of the findings now, "We tend to.. I mean _they_, they, uh.. they tend to..." I truly hope none of them read this forum.
> ...


 :um :afr :um Yeah that is scary. Good luck to you. :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i love this song:
> ...


THANKS for sharing! :thanks I have never heard those ones.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Do they ever stop arguing ? :sigh


Sorry, man. Is it your mum and dad?
:hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Oh I wish I were an Oscar-Meyer wieeeener


Good luck with that. :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I am a constant source of entertainment for myself :lol


:yay

:yes

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > > Beavers eat wood. Super beavers are cannibals.
> ...


 :spank :um :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so happy!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to go take a cold shower now...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

^ :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish I had some chocolate milk right now...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So cold :afr 
Don't touch me you'll get frostbite.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Gimme the money! Gimme the _@#%$ money!_

(Best line in V for Vendetta. I don't even remember the plot because that line is so choc full of asskickery.)


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

crazytomato said:


> Gimme the money! Gimme the _@#%$ money!_


 :afr

Hands over wallet.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

That was a tough 5 hours.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Toscy said:


> That was a tough 5 hours.


What happened?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > That was a tough 5 hours.
> ...


I was helping my Grandad cut some trees. He made me do most of it though, haha. I'm too used to sitting around all day. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Elpis said:


>


hehe


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> Elpis said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^muwahahaha that is funny stuff right there!^^

Everytime I see a chipmunk on the road in front of trying to decide which direction to run...left or right..left...no right...no left...okay right....runs fast.. makes me think of that funny commercial about chipmunks trying to get people in car accidents then like high fiving each other or something. I think its a Geiko commercial??


ORT: 

"You have a continuing fear that whatever you decide is either incorrect or inappropriate to the situation. You are driven by such high and narrow standards of appropriate behavior that very often you are immobilized by the seemingly bewildering array of options available to you. Learn to widen your horizons and allow for alternative ways of acting, even though such ways may seem foreign to you. This will relieve your continuing sense that life is oppressive and difficult."

:yes true..........true.

"Things come easily for you. No matter what your circumstances, rich or poor, you seem to attract situations that make your path through life smooth and unruffled. This often works to your detriment, however. You have a tendency to be overly self-indulgent, always overdoing things — buying too many clothes or eating too much rich food — and you may not have the discipline to control your budget or other things you like to indulge in."

:yes true......true.

"You have a high level of energy, and it is rarely under control. You should be prepared at all times to face the unexpected, because the only thing that you can be sure of is that the unexpected will occur. Your daredevil, eccentric approach to life makes accidents (both of the physical and psychological variety) likely because you tend not to follow the dictates of common sense. Your natural rebelliousness pushes you to choose the more dangerous road, so remember to keep your seat belt buckled."

:yes true.......yes that would be true too.


OORT:

I'm becoming quite the astrology nut!!! YAY! 
**** the naysayers cuz they don't mean a thing. Cuz this is what style I bring.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

C-YALL LATER!

Catch ya on the flipside, yo!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So tired. Hope I have time for a nap before going out tonight


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

part of my sun sign daily horoscope:
"Your key plant Mars can give you a hard time today as it encourages you to be even more impulsive than usual."

:yes Sooooooooooooooooo true.



Okay I'm really going now.....


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I finally woke up at a decent time today and actually got stuff done.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Fuuuuuuuuck. ****. Not good.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I am detritus.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My dad says the ****ing stupidest things sometimes. :bah


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> seanybhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Do they ever stop arguing ? :sigh
> ...


Haha no my parents split up yeeeears ago it was my lil bro and sister squabbling over something stupid lol .


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Toscy said:


> My dad says the @#%$ stupidest things sometimes. :bah


Kick him in the nuts man . lol jk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate my father.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh, I'm such an idiot.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

He is sooooooo *****ng twisted aww man what is his problem.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > seanybhoy said:
> ...


Oooh haha I know how it is. My kiddos are only 4 and 2 and they seem to fight constantly already! :eek


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha yeah i could imagine . The joy eh :twak Cut it out kids lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm always like 

Cut it out!!!

Stop it!!!

Leave her alone!!!

Leave him alone!!!

Share!!!!

etc etc.... crazy times. :eyes 

Of course I try to have "serious" talks too so they understand the "whys" of it all.

Seriously though, my bro and I did that. We were 4 years apart. he hated me when we were little cuz I came along and "stole the show" or something. So he made it his life purpose to tease me to death, almost constantly. Torture. We fought for a LONG time...his teasing seemed never ending until years ago when I told him I'm an adult now and I'd really appreciate it if he'd stop his ****.......because I couldn't take it anymore.

We're good now though. Occasionally he'll tease me but not like he used to, no personal attacks.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the fish in the sea have many things to tell me
well what could they be? i'll never know
i had to go because i don't associate with fish.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

For once he was behaved. Craziness! I bet he was tired. As long as he doesn't have to go to bed...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have to be at work in 4 hours.. that is madness! No.. madness is the note we left her :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Post #4000

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a nice day for once and I've got no use for it. 

Also, this is the most ridiculous thing I've ever eaten. It's just fallen apart all over me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Who the **** told me I could iron silk?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Another wasted day sleeping. :sigh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****ing hell. I have sores in my throat, so I decided to check them out and see what they could be. According to the totally accredited Dr. Web, MD, I have either herpes or syphilis. Apparently, even my throat jumped ship and had sex without me. Fortunately, I'm setting up a medical intervention right now with my primary physician, Dr. Phil Goode. Maybe the fact that my doctor shares the name of a Motley Crue song is the problem, here. I don't even want to know what he puts on those tongue suppressors.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need to set a deadline, say... October 31st.

Hopefully this won't be too bad.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

So, who needs to make par, whats a little embarrassment, the fresh air was good, I had fun.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I honestly don't understand how so many people can function in their lives with so few brain cells.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

haha I'm in such a *****y mood today, man. I think I need some kind of sedative coursing through my veins, or to hold a kitten.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

**** you. **** you for calling me in private and hanging up when i said hello...**** you, whoever you were!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

P.S. **** you, again!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Crap.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm alive! Naps are the best thing ever.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i better get this damn job


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's nothing quite like having a kitteh conversation.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today sucks.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Me tired. :yawn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I has cake!


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

This is the best weekend ever.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:roll


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> P.S. **** you, again!


 :lol LMMFAO!!!! :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really like my new avatar.

Anyone else like it?

I LOVE the green, green is my favorite color. 

Its so sparkly.

Fairies are neat.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I took like 4 Tylenol and it didn't help my headache. Then again, they _were_ expired...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I really like my new avatar.
> 
> Anyone else like it?
> 
> ...


I like it also! :yes Cute n sparkly.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > I really like my new avatar.
> ...


Awww, thank you!! :thanks

You are such a sweetie pie. :kiss

How are you these days?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Ally said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


Aww thanks hun, so are you !  I'm doing pretty good these days. Minus the massive headache I've got happening right now. How are you??

ooo btw I adore your signature! Halloween's my fav time of the year. ^_^


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

that was the most hideous creature i think i've ever seen. :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> Aww thanks hun, so are you !  I'm doing pretty good these days. Minus the massive headache I've got happening right now. How are you??
> 
> ooo btw I adore your signature! Halloween's my fav time of the year. ^_^


I'm doing very well, thank you! 
I love Holloween too. I LOVE holiday themes smilies.  
I'm a smilie lover. 
And a tree hugger. 
:stu 
lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I feel like I'm going to throw up. I hate it when my stomach hurts. Although, if my face didn't bruise I'd probably be doing it on my own anyway.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Went to Hot Import Nights :yawn I just wasted $30.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is the most depressing song ever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why did I do that?

I should just take it down.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I needs to do like a million sit ups before next weekend.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Some say that rudeness is the mark a weak person trying to appear strong, but I say it is the mark of someone who is desperate and fed up enough that they just don't give a ****. thus is not to say I am so desperate and fed up, I just admire and respect rudeness sometimes you know.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Stuck in Lodi again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am posting while half-awake again.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

man I am bored tonight


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Fitzy1506 said:


> This is the best weekend ever.


that'll be paypal, please. my user name is [email protected]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

mserychic said:


> man I am bored tonight


I could feel that someone was watching me. Ah well, at least it was just ceiling bear and not Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I ****ing knew it. I like how his head snakes around the edge like the worm thing in Tremors. Well, at least he looks impressed by my technique. Or is that contempt?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Knock it off! This is a public forum.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/ca ... _who_spent

I'm convinced I'm being watched and this article is literally about me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The most shocking part of this whole ordeal is that you actually read 'The Onion.'


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually it was linked from somewhere else, but what's so bad about the onion? They still have the occasional good one.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm just giving you a hard time; I have nothing against the site. I've only barely perused The Onion, but I'm sure they have some real knee slappers.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I suppose that one was only funny to me because of my familiarity with so many of the things he did. 95% of the site's content is terrible, definitely.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't ****ing draw. At all. Ever.

I lost it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The time on my server is totally messed up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm actually excited to try a new shampoo. Maybe I am girly after all.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm actually excited to try a new shampoo. Maybe I am girly after all.


you have one of the most beautiful hair ive seen. why mess with perfection?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

nubly said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually excited to try a new shampoo. Maybe I am girly after all.
> ...


 ops :thanks 
Because there's a rather large bottle of TRESemme and I want to take full advantage.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to have this man's babies.

[youtube:3lj6f6wb]3RGYBP1_D1U[/youtube:3lj6f6wb]


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

If I was still a student I'd actually have a reason to get out of bed tomorrow morning. As it is, I don't.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I just woke up from a nap I probably shouldn't have taken!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I just have to look at the facts

... and accept the truth.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

What do they call a quarter pounder with cheese in Paris?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have rekindled my love for cutting the grass. :mushy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

For some reason, I just merged Mr. Orange's and omgnoudidnt's posts into one and thought that omgnoudidnt was posting to say that she's rekindled her love for cutting the cheese. For a brief moment, I didn't feel so alone, and was going to suggest that we form a support group for others like us. Then I realized what she actually said, and, needless to say, I was crushed.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

My mood just plummeted...but on the brightside, this:



Drella said:


> For some reason, I just merged Mr. Orange's and omgnoudidnt's posts into one and thought that omgnoudidnt was posting to say that she's rekindled her love for cutting the cheese. For a brief moment, I didn't feel so alone, and was going to suggest that we form a support group for others like us. Then I realized what she actually said, and, needless to say, I was crushed.


just made me crack up.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Leather/fetish stores should not be so hard to come by in the city. Well I guess there were some but 99% were for guys. At least it was a great exposure therapy day :lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

crap


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

mmmm..... leather, on women, hot!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> mmmm..... leather, on women, hot!


Hey, weren't you just 25 like the other day...well if so, then happy b-day!! :hb


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm..... leather, on women, hot!
> ...


lol, wow! someone noticed! lol. No, I turned 26 back in April. I just kept forgetting to change my age on here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

omg i cant ****ing sleep!


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > omg i cant @#%$ sleep!
> ...


$%#@ 
Nor can I.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Fitzy1506 said:


> Kyaa said:
> 
> 
> > Noca said:
> ...


Insomniacs unite!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow its almost my one year anniversary of when I started coming here.

Whoopee-dee-doo!

:yay :stu :sus :eyes :eek :nw :hb :hyper :cup :blah :group


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"Now let's cut the stupid cake because I know the fat guy's gonna have a heart attack if we don't eat again soon... 
And while we do that here's a little mood music for you."

~"Hey, buddy, I'm not paying you to share your thoughts on life. I'm paying you to sing."~ 
---"Well, I have a microphone, and you don't, SO YOU WILL LISTEN TO EVERY DAMN WORD I HAVE TO SAY!" 

"I dunno, man. He just stays down in the basement since it happened... Five days now. I think he might be having some kind of mental situation, or something."

"Hey, psycho - we're not gonna discuss this, OK, it's over. Please get out of my Van Halen t-shirt before you jinx the band and they break up."

"Cindy and Scott are newlyweds! Whoopee-dee-doo!"


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow, I'm irritable today.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

x


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I feel like I'm dying.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I was really expecting my legs to be sore today but they really aren't at all. I should start doing 13 miles a day!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't get a job to save my life, and it's not like I've been looking for work above my ****ing ability. I have no scruples about lying to get a job but when they ask for references I have nothing real to give them and I've got nobody who'll lie for me. All I can do is make something up and hope they don't follow up on it, which they _keep ****ing doing_. Give me a ****ing break someone, _please_. I'm not running for president here, I just want a ****ty minimum wage job.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> I'm not running for president here, I just want a ****ty minimum wage job.


 :ditto :sigh

Could I have left a more awkward message?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Phew. Okaay. This is gonna work.
Going to work!
It will.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I really should cuut down on the sausage egg mcmuffins if I want to get my tummy in shape in a week. I love unrealistic deadlines.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't have any neighbors to list for emergency contacts for my daughters, this is sick, sick, sick.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I WILL NOT BURN THE RICE THIS TIME!

NO I WON'T.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

aint no time to wonder why, whoopie we all gonna die.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_I remember we were driving driving in your car 
The speed so fast I felt like I was drunk 
City lights lay out before us 
And your arm felt nice wrapped 'round my shoulder 
And I had a feeling that I belonged 
And I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone_


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> _I remember we were driving driving in your car
> The speed so fast I felt like I was drunk
> City lights lay out before us
> And your arm felt nice wrapped 'round my shoulder
> ...


Great song.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I change my posts. 

WATCH THEM DISAPPEAR BEFORE YOUR VERY EYES


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Poor cat. I'm going to have to take him to be put down tomorrow. I can't let it suffer.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess I'm gonna need to call tomorrow.

If... yeah.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Drella said:


> Poor cat. I'm going to have to take him to be put down tomorrow. I can't let it suffer.


Sorry. :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I live in a black hole.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

um, what the hell. sorry about


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is going to be insane. I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I wonder if someone artsy fartsy would like to design me a cool new avatar I could use, so I don't have to pick from the free ones on the free avatar web sites??? any takers?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The past cannot be changed but the future is whatever you want it to be.......yes even your avatar can be changed lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could do something :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im drugged and drunk


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll just have to do this, I really have no other choice... There's no point in procrastinating any longer.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

accept the things you cannot change, change the things that you can and.............oh who am I fool'in with all this :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

my stubbornness and pride get in the way of too goals and dreams that I have... for example, I'm too mad to eat right now so now I get to go hungry from all this madness. poo.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Why is it that every single ****ing job in my area requires experience that seems to be only obtainable if you have a time machine to go back 30 years and get it.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

jobs suck


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I FINALLY GOT MY GOLD STARS AND NO MORE RED BARS! IM A DEDICATED MEMBER NOW! Celebrate, celebrate.... doo doo doo :banana


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yes folks, I am that bored, lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I make it out alive, it's a miracle.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Tuesday, 23 september, 2008.

Stituation: sucks


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

With all the advances in modern science, would it really kill someone to invent a mascara that lasts longer than a month without going all icky?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hi everyone


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> hi everyone


 :wel


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I had to contact H's father, I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I FINALLY GOT MY GOLD STARS AND NO MORE RED BARS! IM A DEDICATED MEMBER NOW! Celebrate, celebrate.... doo doo doo :banana


 :boogie :clap :boogie :clap :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I FINALLY GOT MY GOLD STARS AND NO MORE RED BARS! IM A DEDICATED MEMBER NOW! Celebrate, celebrate.... doo doo doo :banana


:nw :nw :nw


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate my abusive father, wish he would just drop down dead.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The "don't question us" rule here is probably one of the most aggravating things I've ever witnessed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

njodis said:


> The "don't question us" rule here is probably one of the most aggravating things I've ever witnessed.


you would make a terrible communist


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I love you Xanax. :mushy


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

njodis said:


> The "don't question us" rule here is probably one of the most aggravating things I've ever witnessed.


Put yrself in their shoes. Would you handle having all yr decisions questioned and ridiculed very well? How about all the hostility and flaming? Most every person I've seen asking why their thread has been deleted has been for reasons I see as obvious :stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Noca said:


> I hate my abusive father, wish he would just drop down dead.


 :cuddle


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll send that pm one day. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

mserychic said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > The "don't question us" rule here is probably one of the most aggravating things I've ever witnessed.
> ...


In the past I've been a moderator on forums even more active than SAS, and every banning or thread closing/deletion other than the most obvious had to be justified, not to mention insulting/flaming (even toward moderators) was completely allowed, so...

I think the moderators here in general do a great job, and I understand that it's impossible to have the forums moderated 100% objectively, but I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for people when they ask why their post was deleted and they're just spouted the standard "Don't question us!! We do as we please!!"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What the hell was that?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

There are two bumps on my earlobe, one on each. They're really sore. I don't want to go to a doctor, because then he'll probably poke me with needles. But I think I have an infection. :afr


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Have to get to the store.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I really don't know what I'm supposed to do in this situation so I guess I'll go on ignoring it until it blows up.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHAHaha what a bunch of losers and he lost his status hahaha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Craziness :eyes 
I made it out alive, miracles _do_ happen.

Why are those shoes to hard on my left foot? I wonder if I wore them for a day, maybe I'd break them in. But it's more like they're breaking _me_ in. Yanno this could easily be solved if I were a couple inches taller. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I really don't know what I'm supposed to do in this situation so I guess I'll go on ignoring it until it blows up.


Or until you blow up? I just did that today with our court system;-) I can hear another caching down the road.

I can feel my thighs expanding, literally;-)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> There are two bumps on my earlobe, one on each. They're really sore. I don't want to go to a doctor, because then he'll probably poke me with needles. But I think I have an infection. :afr


i get those once in awhile, inside the earlobe right? i think they are just zits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a library DVD that's already over a month overdue, but refuses to leave my house. The impending fine is what scares me. Apparently libraries frown on letting you keep their material indefinitely once you've checked it out. Hmm.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

shoooooooooowwwwwweeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

i'm a sheep.

bahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


on another note I saw some really scary people at the grocery store today. There were three of them. The scariest one, I swear, had completely black eyes. It was so weird. I was reeeeeeeeealllly scareded. I don't know if he was super trippin' on some hard ****, had weird contact lenses or was a spawn of the debil. His two friends made me really uncomfortable too.

:hide :um :afr :um :hide


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i want to fall in love


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

"People get what they get, it has nothing to do with what they deserve." - House


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Hate making big decisions, just want to :troll or someone else to make it for me :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yep it's starting to blow up. Wonder how much longer we'll be friends


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I should sleep, I have to go out in 6 hours. That's the reason I can't sleep, though. :mum :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love that no matter how late I eat dinner, I still get completely ravenous around this time of night. I could basically eat a horse right about now, or at the very least, a Shetland pony.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have completely lost touch with reality. Cue the crash....and....burn.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Scruffie's leukemia test came back negative!!! I have never been so relieved in my life! :boogie :yay :banana :clap :eyes


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Scruffie's leukemia test came back negative!!! I have never been so relieved in my life! :boogie :yay :banana :clap :eyes


Thats awesome!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

double awesome! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I really want to do this for the Vegas sticks but it's so above my skill level..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, 416girl!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:hb 416girl


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

pimp my ride UK is hilarious lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mornings aren't that bad.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder why he called me(an old friend from high school)? last time i talked to him (he wanted me to play lead guitar in his band. i told him yes, but never showed up to practice. i didn't go because of SA) was half a year ago or longer.it's been four days since he called me, i think i'll return his call tomorrow. maybe. ok, i will. i'll think about it. i'll do it after school. there's two possible reasons why he called me, and i'm hoping i'm wrong. ugh, i'm soooo nervous!


****ING SA!!!! GO AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday 416girl! Yay! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

416girl Happy Naked Day! Woo flaunt the nakedness. Or don't. Yeah probably best to not do that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

happy bday 416



ANCIENT said:


> i wonder why he called me(an old friend from high school)? last time i talked to him (he wanted me to play lead guitar in his
> band. i told him yes, but never showed up to practice. i didn't go because of SA) was half a year ago or longer.it's been four days since he called me, i think i'll return his call tomorrow. maybe. ok, i will. i'll think about it. i'll do it after school. there's two possible reasons why he called me, and i'm hoping i'm wrong. ugh, i'm soooo nervous!
> 
> ****ING SA!!!! GO AWAY!!!!!!


:lol i was going to say "i didntk know you played guitar kyaa!"


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

just do your damn job and stop telling me what youre going to do.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

:rofl :rofl what a way to talk about cringing LOL!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

What is wrong with people?! A closed door means knock before coming in! I'm tired of everyone in the world walking in on me when I'm changing into my uniform at work. I'm buying a ****ing lock for that door that works! Guy today barged in even as I yelled out "hey changing in here." He just said oh and continued on in to use the sink. He's lucky I was too busy holding up my pants to smack him.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So, there was this house we wanted to buy very badly back in the day, like last winter. And it didn't happen because this guy who bought it and did all this work to it wanted too much than we can afford (or for that matter anyone else was willing to pay either).

Fast Forward to today. His house has been on the market almost 2 EFFIN YEARS and so I guess he's really itching to sell the ****. We have a message on our machine that "if you are still interested in the house give me a call" ...... hmmmm.... well lets hope he's ready and willing to really low ball it! haha I don't know though because my dad saw it and told me the foundation was bad. *shrug* *sigh* *dunno*

but if this all falls through this means Lori definitely needs this jobby job she's been pining for.

Now Rewind to last night. I checked the classifieds to see whats up and here this craft store at the mall (5 minutes away) is hiring part time ...


... I'm headed up there in a couple hours for an application.


:eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So this local market around here, its called "Boyer's" , right? Right.

Well they have a commercial on the radio for it that plays EVERY single time they have a commercial break on my retarded local radio station.

They're logo thingy is:

*they sing* "Boyer's makes you feel soooooooooo good."

Okay. How the hell does a grocery store make you feel soooooooooo good? How? Someone please let me know as this has boggled, no boogled, yeah boogled, me for years now.

K, gotta go finish the dishes now.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm so fed up with people being late or not even bothering to inform me they can't make it! I feel so forgotten.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Orange is the best color for food! Can't get enough orange :lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Theres too much work to do....argh...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> What is wrong with people?! A closed door means knock before coming in! I'm tired of everyone in the world walking in on me when I'm changing into my uniform at work. I'm buying a @#%$ lock for that door that works! Guy today barged in even as I yelled out "hey changing in here." He just said oh and continued on in to use the sink. He's lucky I was too busy holding up my pants to smack him.


what a total jerk! omg. maybe he has SA and forgot to say sorry. what a dum dum


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

not _all _ beavers eat wood. Some are vegetarian!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nah not SA.. just weird! I mean if you accidently walk in on someone changing the polite thing to do is turn around and leave!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Orange is the best color for food! Can't get enough orange :lol


No, orange is the best color for life. Period.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes I agree. I even just got a new orange cell!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Our air compressor just died. Everything in the shop runs off it. Awesome.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

mserychic posts a lot in this thread. And I mean A LOT!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Finally.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder if I could pick it up tonight. Why is my doc so booked? She's lookin for an *** whoopin! Ah well, I should be available for mornings and afternoons if training stays from 4:30pm - 1. Only problem is I'm gonna want to sleep, not walk down to the clinic at 9 in the morning. I'll call daily about cancellations, it's the only way I see myself getting in on time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

On a side note I am actually on the verge of looking up tips on how to walk in heels. They are real nice but also killing my left foot and I have no goddamn idea why. That, and there's just something about them that's making it difficult to not fall on my face. I mean, I'm not _that_ much of a clutz.

Flashback to the ice skating rink last year :eyes

K, done with random thoughts.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

****


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't want to call him, but i want to.


edit: **** it, i'll call him at 5pm.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Here I goooo............


:um 


:sas


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

If any of you are thinking about manifesting gross, dime-sized sores in your throat, redness, and a swollen tongue, I'm going to have to caution against it. They try to reel you in with the fancy language and free mammogram, but it's not nearly as festive as it sounds.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I need to stop spending.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, the last couple of days have really been a rollercoaster.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm h05ny for Sharon Stone with spikey hair. I want her to take me.....


----------



## Tripp (Sep 8, 2008)

this has to be the longest thread I've ever seen anywhere ..ever!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

god damnit


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hay muchas novelas buenas. Lo dificil es encontrar tiempo para leerlas.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

sometimes i hate that i'm so freaking stubborn. like now.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm going to fry up some canned chicken, throw it in a flower tortilla and call it a burrito


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*sigh*, I'm an idiot.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why is it so difficult for me to explain stuff? I keep writing and then deleting cause it just doesn't make sense. :con :eyes :sigh :mum


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

I really want to make a new friend.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

meghanaddie said:


> I really want to make a new friend.


Me, me! Choose me!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i feel like i have been living on the dark side of the moon... can't believe i didn't know what a dangleberry was.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Tonight I saw Conor Oberst and Jenny Lewis live. It was fantastic. I've been to two Bright Eyes shows before, but the solo show was better than both. Mainly because Conor wasn't drunk for once. He puts on a pretty good show drunk, but sober he's phenomenal.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Omg, I'm a pig, I'm an animal, this place is a mess!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bon said:


> Omg, I'm a pig, I'm an animal, this place is a mess!


Cleaning is a good stress reliever sometimes  You can just relax and stop thinking so much.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't deal with another addict in my life


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I hope I don't have parvo.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It's a round world. Eventually when you've covered every square inch of it and have to begin again in your travels around the world again, where do you go that you haven’t already been; and what can you see that hasn't already been seen. I guess that's why our lives are so short so we don't have to endure the re-runs that would come with living in this world for an extremely extended period of time. And given these facts, what is the difference between here and there except the person relative to where they are standing. For whether here or there in this world, it is all relevant if there is nobody around to make reference to it, is there? This is just a random thought of the day...


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

What the **** is the deal with people who totally shamelessly play a song on repeat through their speakers? I try not to listen to the same song twice in more than a few days if I know other people can hear, but this **** just doesn't care.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

names? hmmmm


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I guess it's a good sign that I had forgotten what depression feels like


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm watching diy tv. I am also trying to figure out the best way to hang my shelf that I just got done staining yesterday. There's no wall space, but I'm sure I will find a place to hang it. I just don't know what's the best way to hang it because I want to put some of my small houseplants on it with out it falling down or the screws coming loose.....


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Waxing hurts like a mother****er.

I wish I could say 'mother****er' in real life. It just sounds wrong in my English accent.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

whiterabbit said:


> Waxing hurts like a mother****er.
> 
> I wish I could say 'mother****er' in real life. It just sounds wrong in my English accent.


i could barely say mother ****er. it sounds weird coming out of my mouth.

i could say "****ing ****," "****ing *******," but for some reason not "mother ****er."

and speaking of mother ****ers, who took my book!?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Will i ? Won't i ? Only time will tell.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my niece can't say "baby jesus." she calls him "baby cheez-its."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> my niece can't say "baby jesus." she calls him "baby cheez-its."


 :spit


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Off again..........

I feel like I go to the freaking grocery store EVERY DAY! Actually, I pretty much do.

bleh!


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Inertia creeps, moving up slowly


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

This woman with a housekeeping business said she couldn't hire me because I wasn't a girl. i say it is a complex of the matriarchal paradigm that males can't be housekeepers too! ; - ; i think i'll go rob a 7-11. i really need the money.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

at least she was honest though. that was kind of cool.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i could sleep for a week or some5hit.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Roberto said:


> This woman with a housekeeping business said she couldn't hire me because I wasn't a girl. i say it is a complex of the matriarchal paradigm that males can't be housekeepers too! ; - ; i think i'll go rob a 7-11. i really need the money.


hm... not even a professional steam cleaner would do?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, I'm such a great photographer.

:lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Twenty. Nice way to end it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This house is too scary to be home alone for 4 days


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> This house is too scary to be home alone for 4 days


wooh girl! I hear ya. What're ya gonna do? I'd sleep with all the lights on. And the tv. lol.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I always sleep with the tv on but there's going to be a light or two on for sure :lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:afr woooh lol.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll be thinking of ya. I'll use my telepathic powers to keep the ghosties and goblins away!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I think that I'm really sick and too scared to go to the doctor. I mean sick as in, some kind of disease.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Little Britain: USA sounds like an epically bad idea.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

This is my 500th post! :boogie :yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> This is my 500th post! :boogie :yay


 :clap :boogie :clap :boogie :clap


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm drunk :drunk


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That may have helped my sleeping schedule.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder what goes on in the "General Discussion - GLBT" section. i bet theres a party going on in there.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> I'm drunk :drunk


Me too! :drunk



ANCIENT said:


> i wonder what goes on in the "General Discussion - GLBT" section. i bet theres a party going on in there.


You couldn't handle it :no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > I'm drunk :drunk
> ...


Me three! :drunk


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> i wonder what goes on in the "General Discussion - GLBT" section. i bet theres a party going on in there.


You couldn't handle it :no[/quote]

Nope. :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder what goes on in the "General Discussion - GLBT" section. i bet theres a party going on in there.
> ...


Nope. :no[/quote]

now i really want to know!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had a mass amount of cappucino frozen yogurt and it was delicious. Someone stop me from going at the entire bucket with a spoon. Or not, because it really is that delicious.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my boyz with tall tee's are gonna getcha'.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish I was a tree.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Random thought of the day? If your not where your at, then your nowhere...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Be the ball.....beee the ball.........Caddy Shack


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Being a golf ball would be kind of relaxing.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

sanria22 said:


> hm... not even a professional steam cleaner would do?


Dude, that's like comparing marines to meter maids! I even have work experience man - i clean like a mother ****er, but that doesn't matter because I don't have a vagvain. what the hell (???) i need to clean with my vagvain (???) oh well. i guess i'll go use some of the money i robbed from 7-11 and tag the train station, and piss in someone's back door... swimming pool... while i'm at it. <_<


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm listening to I Feel It All - Feist and people are posting all over the I Feel It All - Fesit thread and Feist is just EVERYWHERE SO MUCH FEIST.

I love Feist.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay even more.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1234 - Feist


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Not enough Feist. i NEED more FEIST!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:1nubpaff]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:1nubpaff]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I want food.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This Feist extravaganza needs more flying toast.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:28bdwt85]Ru_FIwX1tb8[/youtube:28bdwt85]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Feist flying toast! Mushaboom flying toast!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

For some reason I feel so chilllled.....

banned... ding...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:1za40tn0]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:1za40tn0]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

To unlock the mystery behind "I Feel It All - Feist", go to page 257 of the "Name a song (Alphabetically)" thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> To unlock the mystery behind "I Feel It All - Feist", go to page 257 of the "Name a song (Alphabetically)" thread


Cool, very Legend of Zelda-ish.

*goes*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:3uair5q0]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:3uair5q0]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > To unlock the mystery behind "I Feel It All - Feist", go to page 257 of the "Name a song (Alphabetically)" thread
> ...


LOL


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I think that I'm really sick and too scared to go to the doctor. I mean sick as in, some kind of disease.


 :hug I really hope you go hon.. :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i wonder what goes on in the "General Discussion - GLBT" section. i bet theres a party going on in there.


 :lol

I've always been curious about that place too.
Why do they lock it off? :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Being a golf ball would be kind of relaxing.


You really think so? You get whacked really hard unexpectedly while you are just sitting there and get thrown into the air viciously...sometimes landing in a pond and drowning to death. I don't think I'd like that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Time for coffee..........


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg its sooo frizzery out. brrrrrrrr.
a tit bit nipply for sure.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why do I talk to myself over and over on this thread?

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ugh i dont wanna go hand out resumes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why didn't I set my alarm earlier?!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wake me up 
before you go-go


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ignoring a problem WONT make it go away. I don't see why my mother can't understand that.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > To unlock the mystery behind "I Feel It All - Feist", go to page 257 of the "Name a song (Alphabetically)" thread
> ...


and what do you have to say about this?

viewtopic.php?f=52&t=86833&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=420

it starts in that page and it goes on for 3 or 4 pages.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > To unlock the mystery behind "I Feel It All - Feist", go to page 257 of the "Name a song (Alphabetically)" thread
> ...


 :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder what goes on in the "General Discussion - GLBT" section. i bet theres a party going on in there.
> ...


you'll think they'll let someone in that changes their gender constantly, but no.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Why do I talk to myself over and over on this thread?


because they are random thoughts, i guess. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I talk to myself over and over on this thread?
> ...


true.......true.......


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


Yeah, I know. I mean, whats up with that? :stu :con :wtf


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why is today going sooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow?

Why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why
why

:sigh :wtf :con :stu :mum  :no :eyes :rain


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Why is today going sooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow?
> 
> Why
> why
> ...


 :hug


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I didn't want to work today. I wasn't supposed to work today. I never have days off. Ever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Why is today going sooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow?
> ...


awwww, shucks. :thanks :squeeze

I figured out why. Its because:
1. I woke up at 6:15 am.
2. Couldn't walk because its raining.
3. Its raining.
4. My mood(s) is/are ****ed up today.
5. I can't really do anything yet. (like get ready/go somewhere-wise)
6. I'm sure there is more...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder what goes on in the "General Discussion - GLBT" section. i bet theres a party going on in there.
> ...


It's like a little safe haven where we can talk about gay issues without worrying about flaming from the antigay crowd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, the pros of returning the boots:

-I only had 2 pairs of jeans that went with them anyways
-Near impossible to walk in
-I'll be able to get one if not both of the following: new bag (i need something to carry my notebook in for work training. All I currently have are 2 camouflage bird-print bags with broken straps lol) :um 
and I need sneakers. I don't care if they're cheap they just need to look decent.

I can mask _feeling_ out of place, not looking it.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cleaning up after other people is a pain in the ***. Especially when said people (my parents) are more than capable of doing it themselves.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:yzftjc66]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:yzftjc66]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think one of my newly capped teeth is in the process of uncapping itself. Feels really weird when I bite in to food.. and drum sticks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


Yeah that is what I figured. Makes sense to me. :yes

For what its worth, I'm not anti-gay nor would I flame one who is gay or bisexual.

*sings* the world don't move to the beat of just one drum
what might be right for you, may not be right for some....



I'm kind of a hippie, really.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Get me out of here!

I have about 45 min to wait to leave yet.

God, am I ever bored with a killer headache.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

edit: nevermind


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:get :eyes (the Fiest thing)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I can mask _feeling_ out of place, not looking it.


 :ditto


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah that is what I figured. Makes sense to me. :yes
> 
> For what its worth, I'm not anti-gay nor would I flame one who is gay or bisexual.
> 
> ...


I think they made the rule just to keep you out :b It always get deleted fast but there has been some messed up stuff posted over the years. Just look at that "have you been called gay" thread in coping. That kind of stuff makes us not want to talk about things in an open setting :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really hate it when people have crushes on me. My life is awkward enough, and it's never anyone I'm compatible with. It's always someone who seems like they're about to head down to the Lobo with Dan and Roseanne.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

haha


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah that is what I figured. Makes sense to me. :yes
> ...


I can completely understand that.
I'll have to check out that thread. I rarely leave "just for fun" :b

Hugs for anyone dealing with stuff like this. :hug I can only imagine how hard it must be. Our world is so backward/slow still that in 2008, ppl still look down upon someone loving another of the same sex or being attracted to the same sex, or both sexes for that matter. Its not right. :no

Okay I'm going now, finally. Geebus today sucked. And my head still hurts. :sigh


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

It's my sister's birthday tomorrow. What should I get her?! Hmmmm...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, my elbow won't stop itching.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> meghanaddie said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to make a new friend.
> ...


haha yay.

seriously though, i'll talk to anyone who sends over an AIM name. borrred. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Vinegar smells like Easter


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Sarah Palin is hanging out at a bar down here. blegh. :wtf


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man someone throw me another cold one.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Seriously, that kitten ****s in the litterbox next to the computer EVERY TIME I sit down. uke :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't believe I ate the whole thing.

And we were smoking funny things............


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Damn tooth. Why did that have to happen. I drink lots of milk...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooookay. Crashing out on the couch lol. I really should go to bed me thinks.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Time for vodka shots and bacon!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

bacon?? :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

do you have a first aid kit handy?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am going to be a different person when I wake up. I am. I have to be.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omgnoudidnt said:


> bacon?? :lol


Yes bacon!! Tons and tons of bacon!! :lol

So I'm hoping that between me and Andy there's enough estrogen to figure out how to streak my hair red :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sleep :yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

apparently i got some "gangsta luv" today... :con


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Listening to Hacienda Classics really makes me want to go clubbing. If only other people didn't exist.

To have been in your late teens/early twenties in the 1960s, 70s or 80s when there was always something musically interesting going on must have been great. 1986 was a **** year to be born in.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm....how come I couldn't sleep in?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

RAMBLING>>>>Nevermind....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

k


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> apparently i got some "gangsta luv" today... :con


LMMFAO :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

MY HEAD FEELS LIKE ITS GOING TO

*EXPLODE!!!!!!*

HELP!!!!!

DAY 2 OF HORRENDOUS HEADACHE.
OH JOY. :banana


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Experiment: I'm staying up the entire night tonight.

Being that I watched "The Karate Kid" followed by "Grease" on dvd tonight -which ended at 12 am and now I've been on here for an hour and a half ...

I have 2 options ....
-set my alarm for 6 am and go water the gardens, or
-stay up the whole night and water the garden at around 5 am.
...I mean: who else will be up that early on a Sunday???

...My mum stressed that I water the gardens this weak -that the plants are looking droopy. And living in Melbourne at an odd number address, that means waking up at 6 am on Sunday and Wednesday to water the plants.

..so the experiment begins...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ Good luck, Rubes.  ^^

BTW, your new avatar pic is very pretty.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I"m starting to get relief. Thank you, God for drugs.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

BLAH


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> BLAH


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nobody on the road,
nobody on the beach.
I feel it in the air,
the summer's out of reach.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why do I feel like everyone stops talking when I come around jibba-jabbin'?

Oh yeah, I'm paranoid.

Guess I'm gonna get goin.

See ya'll soon.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That did not go according to plan. Sigh.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't stop eating raw almonds!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Suck it up, princess. It's only temporary.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Damn, I'm ****ing stupid.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Why do I feel like everyone stops talking when I come around jibba-jabbin'?
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm paranoid.


Haha, I'm the same..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I have 10 lbs of Sno Nrut. :wink


(i'm not going to let this die :lol )


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bwaahahaaa! :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

friggin FLY!!!! :mum


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

i wish these random thuggish types wouldn't hang out on my front steps late at night.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Anxiety works wonders for staying awake. I wouldn't be able to go without sleep for 2 days normally.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

going to sleep. finally.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****... why wasn't I more persistent?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tomorrow I am wearing leather hot pants, a leather teeny tiny top and my leather jacket in public. Granted it's the Folsom Street Fair so my outfit will be very tame but omb. There is not enough vodka in the world.. even though it does kind of look good :lol


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

^ brave girl!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> I just came back from the doctor. He said I'm healthy as a horse.


great! in celebration let's go out for some Sno Nrut. Mc Borg is treating.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> What? :lol :con


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

184 posts in 5 minutes...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ONLY 184?!

:b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> great! in celebration let's go out for some Sno Nrut. Mc Borg is treating.


 :rofl Sffo Nrut!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If he breaks tradition omb the world will like end or something. Should I have another shot? Yes, yes I think I should.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why am I still awake?! and why am I so bored?!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

This world is u?op-?p?sdn !!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm such a ****ing dunce sometimes. How do I put up with myself?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Swearing is bad.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's not ****ing true.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

However with correct punctuation and grammar it doesn't look right.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ The yellow in your sig isn't a very nice yellow. Please change it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My apologies, but I believe you're banned.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm such a @#%$ dunce sometimes. How do I put up with myself?


 :ditto I find myself at times thinking the exact same thing.....nevertheless, I press on... :tiptoe


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Edit: The following post is directed at the person 2 ppl ahead of me.

I most certainly am not. I don't care what you say. Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You most certainly are. I've got the papers with the stamp of approval and all that jazz.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Liar AND a swearer (this a word?). Not a good combo.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Follow the yellow brick road??? I think it's the only way to get back to Kansas...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> Liar AND a swearer (this a word?). Not a good combo.


Mmm, combo.



Reachinghigher said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I'm such a @#%$ dunce sometimes. How do I put up with myself?
> ...


That's the spirit. In the meantime I'll just ignore every idiotic thing I've said/done and pretend nothing happened.

And yes, follow the yellow brick road, despite the lack of yellow and bricks.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> batman can said:
> 
> 
> > Liar AND a swearer (this a word?). Not a good combo.
> ...


I had a Crispy Chicken Combo from Wendy's. **** it was good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

**** am I jealous of that.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Well I'm not gonna lie, you should be jealous of that. Hell I'm jealous of myself right now.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That's the spirit. In the meantime I'll just ignore every idiotic thing I've said/done and pretend nothing happened.
> 
> And yes, follow the yellow brick road, depsite the lack of yellow and bricks.


I hear denial is an excellent coping mechinism..."Don't worry....be happy....  I'm sure your on the right road.....and we have all done idiotic things at times for sure....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The don't worry be happy singing fish. That's not its actual name, but shh.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

lol ^ I think I can hear them singing right now....lol


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

now I remember why I stopped coming to this forum


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

That was some good sleep.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

rusalka said:


> now I remember why I stopped coming to this forum


Haha, why is that?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

rusalka said:


> now I remember why I stopped coming to this forum


This is a "Just for fun thread." There are many other more diverse and serious threads if you want to visit them. I'm sure you'll find something you like and can relate to if you give it a try. Good luck.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My cat's vet thinks I'm 14. _Sad face emoticon_.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Drella said:


> My cat's vet thinks I'm 14. _Sad face emoticon_.


How old ARE you :sus


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

As far as I know, 23. I will forever be pedo bait.
If Chris Hansen is hiring, someone let me know; I'm his girl.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr. Orange said:


> rusalka said:
> 
> 
> > now I remember why I stopped coming to this forum
> ...


It was just a random thought. I wasn't responding to anything on this thread.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

rusalka said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > rusalka said:
> ...


lol :idea :lol :boogie :int


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Drella said:


> As far as I know, 23. I will forever be pedo bait.
> If Chris Hansen is hiring, someone let me know; I'm his girl.


:haha You are too much.

Yeah I'm 20, but I often get that I look younger than that. I don't see it myself though...

I was getting my passport at the post office, and was asked for my DOB, I was greeted with a stare of disbelief. You don't look nearly that old? I asked how old I looked and she said 16 :wtf

Oh well, I guess its better than the alternative.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I cooked Von Iva breakfast. Now I'm sitting here in all leather talking to them like everything is normal :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

If all else fails just do a barrel roll.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Planet Earth comes on tonight and I'm so excited! :banana


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why are ten year old kids with golf clubs so cruel?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

By the time you read this, I'll be basking in African sun.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Planet Earth comes on tonight and I'm so excited! :banana


Is that on Discovery or History??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Holee ****.
I should have read this earlier, not that I wasn't expecting certain things but...help :cry 
"You will have your photo taken for your Identification Badge on the first day of training". Oh joy. My first thought was, "well at least I don't have to go with my grade eleven school ID". The second wasn't really a thought, more like a zillion of them all trying to yell at me at once. 

I REALLY hope classroom training doesn't involve any sort of presentations. Oh god. Am I ready for this?

:sas


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm things just keep changing , I guess i better just hold on and see what happens.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep it's official sundays suck.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Wouldn't it really s*ck if every day was the same, and nothing changed, and everthing you did was just like the day before....?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Wouldn't it really s*ck if every day was the same, and nothing changed, and everthing you did was just like the day before....?


Yup. Watch "Groundhog Day" with Bill Murray. It is a comedy about this concept.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't think of anything.....I guess that's it.....the random thought of the day is...nothing.........so let it be posted, so let it be done.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

meh i woke up with a cold.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I gotta say, today was a good day.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ so you didn't use your ak-47? cool.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to become an elite member later tonight.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> ^ so you didn't use your ak-47? cool.


:haha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Every time I go to do one of the "blah blah... alphabetically" threads, it's on X. This is a conspiracy against me, I'm positive.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am sick of being sick.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to become an elite member later tonight.


Are you still planning to leave at 5000 posts?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to become an elite member later tonight.
> ...


wow, someone remembers!

and most likely no. if i leave where am i going to get my daily dose of Toscy? huh?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Evolutionary biology is stupid. Midterm exams are stupid. Evolutionary biology midterms are double stupid.

Also: Anceint don't go.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


If you play your cards right you can get a daily dose of Mr. Orange anytime you like baby


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

What a crazy, awesome day! I would post pics but they're probably not allowed :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3xv8po16]nixDp_dvEg4[/youtube:3xv8po16]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i found something worth living for... 

this time i'm really going to try to improve myself.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ^ so you didn't use your ak-47? cool.


Yeah! True dat....true dat..... :yes

Not having to bust a cap in someone's *** is always a good thing. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to become an elite member later tonight.


 :clap CONGRATS HOMEY! YOU DID IT! :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > ANCIENT said:
> ...


lol and awwwww.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to become an elite member later tonight.





Toscy said:


> Are you still planning to leave at 5000 posts?





Ancient said:


> wow, someone remembers! and most likely no. if i leave where am i going to get my daily dose of Toscy? huh?





Mr. Orange said:


> If you play your cards right you can get a daily dose of Mr. Orange anytime you like baby


 :spit :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I woke up with the song "Wonderwall" in my head this morning. WTF? I haven't heard that song since dinosaurs roamed the earth. :stu :wtf


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have to know by now - my parents never bother to decide things ahead of time. Planning is a word that is missing from their vocabulary.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I was dreaming about celebrities again last night. :wtf 

And the night before it was about buying candies and chocolate again. :con 

Geebus, most of my dreams are re-accuring. (sp?)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> What a crazy, awesome day! I would post pics but they're probably not allowed :lol


OH MAN!! You can pm them to me. :yes :yay Seriously.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder how many times I'd have to post to fill a page?

What can I say?

Well yesterday I was at a Baptism, right? Right. Wells the priest was asking for readers. (ahhhhh! :eek ) and he asked me and I gave this look like "omg .." and he said he needed 3 readers...so I felt bad to say flat out "no". I said "I'll do a short one. Public speaking makes me nervous." So he told me I was funny and let me pick a short one. It was a good one too. Thank God I had a bit of Klonopin in me to get me through it. I only messed up once too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This cereal is really good. mmmmm..........


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Time for coffee!!


Good lord I need it today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Seems like I got caught in the middle of the Coco rush. You totally sandwiched me Lori! :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

We've been making coffee wrong forever now and just figured it out yesterday. Here, its 1/2 tablespoon of coffee for every cup. We've been doing 1 tablespoon. Swore it said 1..... :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Seems like I got caught in the middle of the Coco rush. You totally sandwiched me Lori! :b


LMAO! Thats how I like it anyway.  :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I know  :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I know  :lol


 :lol

Well, its time for the Coco rush to be over.........time for me to go now.....

Catch ya'll on the flipside.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I can take it or leave it...breakfast that is...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Apathy doesn't suit you so cut it out.

Hopefully this time I won't have to dance to the hold music.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aaand it's the hold music again.

D:


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I am so cold.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I almost couldn't find this thread. :eek 

OMB that was scurry.


*make Mr. Orange Pants a fire to warm him up*


dang I have to go to a doc's appt now. I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired. 
I don't wanna. And plus she always overbooks and you have to wait at least an hour to see her. BLEH. But gotta go get more scripts, whats a girl to do. :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just purchased a new pair of boots from the wonderful world of internet shopping. I would do so many unspeakable acts to them, if only it were physically possible. I would throw on a straw cowboy hat, cover myself with Land O' Lakes butter, and just _get down_. They could sit back, relax, have a beer, and let mama do all the work. A lot of dedication and tears from sweatshop children went into making these glorious shoes, and I will wear them forever with them in mind.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Why is Your Stomach Fat?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This isn't normal. :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > What a crazy, awesome day! I would post pics but they're probably not allowed :lol
> ...


Unfortunately I forgot to change the iso back down on my cam so almost all the pics came out white :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^oooooooooooooooh man  That sucks.^^^


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Is it time for bed yet? 


Holy hell I'm tired and its only freaking 4 o'clock.


my doctor gave me wellbutrin today..... interesting. :sus 
I'm scared to take it.
But she said it will give me energy and motivation.
She still gave me my klonopin so thats good I guess.
hmmm..........

what to do............what to do.............

:fall :dead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I slept in and missed school, joyfulness.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I'm bored. Work is boring.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Europeans are soooooo bad at poker...no offense.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eh forget it.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The stock market is down 777 points :wtf :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm still bored.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope she's okay...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

...And another vet visit for my cat tomorrow. I really hope it's not cancer. ****, this has been a bad last few months for my cats.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok i really should put some music on.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm still bored and I think I'm getting sick.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Today I had one of the worst days in recent memory. I had no way of getting booze, so I got the next best thing - Hello Kitty stuff.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

My big toe hurtsssss! But on a good note, class is cancelled tomorrow morning! :boogie :banana :yay :evil :kma


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****... I think I just found another tumor-like lump on my cat. I was a little hopeful, but yeah.... not anymore. She has a pea sized lump an inch below one of her lymph nodes and another pea sized lump at the base of her ear. I want to die.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ Could it be a sign of infection or do you have reason to believe it is something more serious?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I really just jump to conclusions when it comes to health issues. She's not exhibiting the physical symptoms of feline lymphoma, but these lumps are suspiciously tumor-like. She's had irritated skin lately, so it could be a bacterial infection/immune reaction, but the tactile characteristics of the lumps make me concerned. The one near her lymph node appears to be unattached and free-floating. It could be a cyst or something, but the fact that I just located another one in a totally unrelated area is a bit unsettling.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hmmm, I don't know what to make of that. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks, X33. I'll find out tomorrow, I suppose.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I hope she's ok, Drella. I love my cat so much, so I know how bad it would be!!! (Last night he put his little head under my shoulder and was purring/snoring away!!!)

...My remote just ain't working!!!! And being how bored I am and how bad television is I was hoping to watch one of my dvds -namely "Manhattan" (This week I've seen: "Howl's Moving Castle", "28 Days Later", "Working 9 to 5", "Grease", Beavis and Butthead Do America"). Really sux. I think I'll go to bed soon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh man, why did she have to wake me up at SEVEN? I work from 4:30 to 1am. I'm not going to be able to stay awake.

Nother coffee comin right up!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

RubyTuesday said:


> I hope she's ok, Drella. I love my cat so much, so I know how bad it would be!!! (Last night he put his little head under my shoulder and was purring/snoring away!!!)


Yeah, I just got back from the vet and she's fine. I always assume everything is cancer.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I hope she's ok, Drella. I love my cat so much, so I know how bad it would be!!! (Last night he put his little head under my shoulder and was purring/snoring away!!!)
> ...


Probably a fat cell;-) or fatty tumor;-) human's get them too;-)

_____________________________________________________

I wonder how tator would handle this? Oh, yeah, booze, lots of booze;-). I done told ya I aint no drinking man, then I saw the bear......;-)


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

If I fail to get this job packing CDs and DVDs into boxes then I'm completely giving up on life.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I asked my friend, Michael Ian Black if he thought I was nuts. He said not nuts but "mildly eccentric."

hhahahahaha awwwww funny


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh summer where tf did you go ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

There is a guy in this room working on the other computer...I feel quite uncomfortable.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just call him honey or sumfin he'll get freaked and leave asap.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol I'm coping by pretending he doesn't exist.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Drella said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > I hope she's ok, Drella. I love my cat so much, so I know how bad it would be!!! (Last night he put his little head under my shoulder and was purring/snoring away!!!)
> ...


hooray!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I must enjoy being in over my head. If not, I wouldn't be in over my head.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Last night sure was interesting. Was bored so went to Andy's. Found one bar to play pool in. Some how ended up at a drag show.. a monday night drag show.. but it was pretty fun :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^You have such an exciting life!^^


I ran into the first bf again today outside because he was delivering UPS stuff to a neighbor. It never stops being weird/awkward/uncomfortable. But he's nice and stuff said "Have a great day!" and stuff but still its weird. :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Time for coffee.

I'm so ****ing tired. :wtf :get


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone think I should change my avatar? Lemme know.


ehh 

forget it

who cares.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't wannnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaa.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Does anyone think I should change my avatar? Lemme know.
> 
> ehh
> 
> ...


NO,don't. I like it. It's hot!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone think I should change my avatar? Lemme know.
> ...


LOL thanks. I think its hot too. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy **** I feel so ****ing moody right now. Well *****y would be the proper word. Really badly. 

I just want to curse really loudly like this:

**** YOU MOTHA ****ING PIECE OF **** *******.........ETC ETC i could go on and on forever.

I need something to help me.

What though? :con :stu


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Drugs! Those are fun.

Additionally, I keep having stupid crazy emo fits. My pologies.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Holy @#%$ I feel so @#%$ moody right now. Well @#%$ would be the proper word. Really badly.
> 
> I just want to curse really loudly like this:
> 
> ...


You need a vacation deary or at the least a boxing class typea thing maybe probably.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok that was disappointing , bunch of ****ing retards couldn't play to save themselves.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> I need something to help me.
> 
> What though? :con :stu


You need a cupcake.. and possibly a kitten :yes


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

****ing ligament damage. Bollocks.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Holy @#%$ I feel so @#%$ moody right now. Well @#%$ would be the proper word. Really badly.
> 
> I just want to curse really loudly like this:
> 
> ...


 :hug

I was like that yesterday. Not too much you can do in moods like that except try and get a good nights sleep and hope things are better in the morning. Or, what I sometimes do is run off the frustration. That is always good too. Maybe a couple glasses of wine wouldn't hurt either :yes

Hope you feel better!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez it's ****ing roasting in here. "wipes sweat off brow"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks everyone.

you all are so kind.

drugs, lol.
yeah i prolly need a vacation thats for sure.
i can't exercise cuz its pooring rain.
a kitty would be more work than i already have so i don't really want that. good idea though, maybe for someone without 2 kids. :yes 
boxing would be cool but i couldn't afford it.

i'm not angry anymore now i feel like crying.
sucks. :sigh 

maybe a good nights sleep will help, I hope tomorrow is better.

what a weird day.

i love you all.
:heart 

:fall


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> thanks everyone.
> 
> you all are so kind.
> 
> ...


sorry for being so nosy, but is it the drugs you were just prescribed? wellbutrin made me feel the same way the first week. hope you feel better :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> i'm not angry anymore now i feel like crying.
> sucks. :sigh


Hope ya feel better :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Wtf ?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Shoot. Now I gotta buy another one of those things.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My iPod is clearly indestructible. Over the 3 years I have had it, I've dropped it countless times from various heights, onto cement, etc. and it still works fine. Today I was standing on a ladder and dropped it about 7 feet, back-side down, straight into the floor, while it was playing a song, and it still works. It is immortal, it has inside it blood of kings. It has no rival, no man can be its equal.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What am I going to do there for the four hours I have available? I need a plan.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I fly like paper, get high like planes.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Life is Good


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I'm craving this pomegranate....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Two midterms down. One to go.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, Kori & Sanria  :squeeze

Sanria - I didn't start the Wellbutrin yet. I have to send it in to a pharmacy in FL to get it filled and haven't sent it out yet. Probably in a couple of days I will. 

How has it worked for you? Do you like it? You can pm me if you want. I'd love to know your experience with it and how it affected your anxiety and stuff. Thanks!



good night to everyone!

p.s. I'm doing better already so thats good. Just tired now and ready for sleep. Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Life is very short and there's no time for fussing and fighting my friends...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Everyone! Just wanted to say hi. Looks like I've been missing out on some good convo... oh well, luv y'all. Hope y'all are havin a good day.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Stupid Zune software. :wife


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey La Hey Hello ah


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I love that song


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm being test on 800 pages of material in three days. LEAVE ME ALONE SCHOOL SERIOUSLY.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I smell like horses. <3


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Stupid Zune software. :wife


hows the new software?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Somebody appears to have..._micturated_ upon the floor of one of the toilet cubicles and I stepped on it in my socks. I will end them all, and then I will hang myself.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


>


 :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^hahah^^ yeah I likey.


Your feelings intensify as the Moon enters your 8th House of Intimacy. You might prefer keeping things nice and light, but someone else isn't necessarily playing by your rules. You aren't sure whether to heat it up by taking things to the next level or to cool it off by withdrawing until you can regain your balance. Relinquishing control enables the winds of fate to carry you further.

My horoscope for today.

sings *ber-chicka-ber-ner-ner*


I FEEL GOOD TODAY!

YAY!

I LOVE YOU SAS.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> Hi Everyone! Just wanted to say hi. Looks like I've been missing out on some good convo... oh well, luv y'all. Hope y'all are havin a good day.


HI!!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So very tired.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I've got "Random Thought Of The Day" block......I've got nothing....nothing at all....well I guess that's my random thought of the day :stu :idea :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, at least I got sleep. However I still ended my shift with bawling.

I hope the guy I sat next to first day is here today. Really. I can't tolerate these people but they flock to me because I probably look like their kind. I have to pretend to love them for 5 weeks. Kill me. Plus I got stuck with the two girls I secretly loathe for an extra goddamn ****ing hour last night because the shuttle was overbooked. I got home at 2:30 or something.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> So very tired.


 :ditto :bah


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

They'd get back to me within 3 days? Yeah right.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There must be an invisible sign on me that only creepy guys can see that says hey come over here and make sexually inappropriate comments and propositions. Seriously wtf?!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Being a caregiver is trying.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm ****ing bored. i can't wait for 4pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I had to wear glasses today so I actually spent time planning my outfit to look nice. Glasses make me self-conscious. 

If I do say so myself, I'm looking stylish today.

I'm wearing:
limey green shirt
dark blue jeans
purple belt that's actually a cheap rayon scarf
sparkly silver flats


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the samhain sabbat is almost here! :clap


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mserychic said:


> There must be an invisible sign on me that only creepy guys can see that says hey come over here and make sexually inappropriate comments and propositions. Seriously wtf?!


I have this picture of you with this neon arrow above your head now.

I went back to a store today because they gave me $80 extra on my credit card when I tried to return something. See karma? I'm trying.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

mserychic said:


> There must be an invisible sign on me that only creepy guys can see that says hey come over here and make sexually inappropriate comments and propositions. Seriously wtf?!


Haha i have that same problem but with creepy girls and psycho beeatches , it's like ok just cos i was polite to you doesn't mean i want to **** you . lol. Jeez give me some space you're creeping me out.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

From the womb to the tomb.......Life is short


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate life in all its entirety!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Life is good.....it's just that the many adverse circumstances we have to face everyday s*ck. However, they say what doesn't kill us makes us stronger and that adversity is an opprtunity to overcome and succeed in life.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

They don't know the half of it.
If they think i'm strong then they really don't know me no more.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Love will keep us alive....


----------



## RealGoneKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok , who keeps sending me these freaky e-mails.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

.......


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

arlene, she's a good worker. i like her. she gets the job done and doesn't slack off, and is probably one of the hardest workers there. she is an older women that likes to talk about the economy and other things i don't quite understand, but they are interesting to listen too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

the new manager, ugh, what an *******. i seriously think he hates me. the first time we met was really awkward. i went to the bathroom and gwen stefani's the sweet escape was playing and he was using the urinal singing akon's part (the "woooo hoooo, yeeeee hoooo" part). i could have easily avoided the confrontation by walking back out, but i really needed to pee. i used 3 urinals next to him (thats as far as i could get). after that i haven't been able to feel comfortable around him.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think it's better when you do it during the day time....

well, the movie is here...wait! whats that? food! nice.

ok, i'm going to start working out tomorrow...maybe.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think i posted to much today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

did i scare everyone off?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i did, didn't i? ops sorry.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why am i still posting?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

when I find myself in times of trouble mother Mary comes to me, speaking words of wisdom Let It Be....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The Fresh Prince of Bel Air was DA BOMB! :yes 


:rofl


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A bus almost ran into me today. =O


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Think of what your saying, you can get it wrong and you still think that it's alright...
Think of what I'm saying, we can work it out and get it straight or say goodnight....
We can work it out......We can work it out. The Beatles


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

njodis said:


> A bus almost ran into me today. =O


Oh god, I was almost ran over by a bus not long ago; nearly becoming a skid-mark is a terrifying experience. But I never felt more alive. Now I know what it must be like to be Gary Busey. Well, almost, because it's really a philosophical question. _What is it like to be Gary Busey?_ Pretending to sexual harass college co-eds gets you close, but we'll never really _know_.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

And in case i don't see ya, have a good morning, good afternoon, and good evening.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > There must be an invisible sign on me that only creepy guys can see that says hey come over here and make sexually inappropriate comments and propositions. Seriously wtf?!
> ...


There totally is one.. glittery and blinking even!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

In happier news.. we're hanging out with Von Iva at some bar tonight woo!


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

This just warms my heart...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh, so this is gonna be a long day and it would be nice to be rested for it, but for some reason I did of course wake up after only 4 hours of sleep. And I'm not going back to bed, I'm seriously starving and breakfast is in just half an hour.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The past cannot be changed, but the future is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hurry up! I wants to get my boogie on :boogie


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Boogie on reggae woman :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wonder what he's thinking.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The sun is shinning...........as opposed to the sky is cryin


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My horoscope for today:
You are riding a wave of emotion today and the currents can carry you far and wide as long as you don't resist. If, however, you fight the feelings that are now surfacing, you could exhaust yourself in a hopeless battle, for the movement cannot be suppressed.

YAYS!! JUST WHAT I WAS HOPING FOR!! ANOTHER EMOTIONAL CRAZY DAY TO ADD TO MY LIST!! :banana :eyes :sus 


HEY, KORI, HAVE FUN!!! SOUNDS LIKE A BLAST! :banana :sas


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's worse than school. I'm 99.9% sure I'll be leaving soon. I can't cope.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> It's worse than school. I'm 99.9% sure I'll be leaving soon. I can't cope.


 :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Solo, Coco.

Why did I go for this? Right, flat broke and desperate.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^sorry its not working out. I think working in a call center would be pretty difficult for any socially anxious person. Don't be too hard on yourself. :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't stop crying I feel like such an incapable idiot. I don't want to let my parents down.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wrong wrong so wrong holy schnikeys what did i do?! 

I got kicked out of a bar for the first time last night.. was actually kind of fun.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

either the power cable is broken or the input jack for the power cable in my laptop is broken. i'm thinking it's the input jack. i better take out all the movies and music i have in here before the power runs out. 

if i hold the cable in a angle it kind off works, but it doesn't look like it's charging. and charging my zune and phone with it is also not helping.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad I got that out of the way. 



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I can't stop crying I feel like such an incapable idiot. I don't want to let my parents down.


 :squeeze I'm sorry your job isn't working out. But hey, at least you gave it a shot! You searched for jobs,went to the interview, got the job and you're now working in a call centre? I admire that cause I took the easy way out. If you honestly can't cope with the job then there's no shame in quitting. Hopefully your parents will understand?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Today I got lost in a subway/pedestrian underpass/whatever it's called in America. I actually couldn't navigate my way through it and had to resurface, almost killing myself trying to cross the roads as normal. This confirms my belief that I am the stupidest person alive. I should have just thrown myself under a bus and done my bit to improve the human gene pool.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

It finally feels like Fall outside.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today:

morning:
-100 lunges with 2x 30 lbs dumbells. 20 of those with 35 lbs.
-run for 45 minutes.

night:
-bench press
-pull ups
-one-arm dumbell rows
-run for 45 minutes.


i better get started...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The world doesn't revolve around me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bought our tickets for Vegas! That's going to be insane!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

My dad just got totally pissed off with me for not picking up the phone when it was right next to me. 

I dislike phone calls. :sigh


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

How did I forget I put my salad in the chair, how could I then sit in, and on it........


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Solo said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > I got kicked out of a bar for the first time last night.. was actually kind of fun.
> ...


We were smoking weed which normally isn't a problem in the city!



Bon said:


> How did I forget I put my salad in the chair, how could I then sit in, and on it........


I did that before with cake :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Madrid is BEAUTIFUL seen from the sky at night.

I'm so... ****ing... tired.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Solo said:
> 
> 
> > mserychic said:
> ...


You got barred!!!! Did you try "I'm not inhaling" what.....Yeah, I hear ya, barred and having the police called, what's the lessor of two evils;-) if anyone did this here, they would probably end up in the county jail, not kidding! They would have the police waiting when the patron walked out (now that happened to my brother, and I happened to be with him)

Cake! That could be crummy! I felt like an idiot 'Did you mean to do that" nope......As soon as I felt the container, I was like, ohhhhhhhhh fu..............k


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I can't stop crying I feel like such an incapable idiot. I don't want to let my parents down.


 :squeeze I'm sorry your job isn't working out. But hey, at least you gave it a shot! You searched for jobs,went to the interview, got the job and you're now working in a call centre? I admire that cause I took the easy way out. If you honestly can't cope with the job then there's no shame in quitting. Hopefully your parents will understand?[/quote]

I don't know why you couldn't stop crying but judging from the above response you quit. I remember being so frustrated on a job, I would cry, well, I would have to step away, I would cry before I would actually go in the building, I would look for ways to get out of a situation.

I hope you feel better soon, there's nothing like wanting the respect of people you care about, afraid you'll let them down, and having to take care of yourself at the same time.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll be sweeping the steps of your empire


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Bon said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stop crying I feel like such an incapable idiot. I don't want to let my parents down.
> ...


Oh, no, sorry, I don't know about the quitting, but I can see how you thought that. Re-reading that I sound so negative, I just meant *if* you do quit since you said 99.99%, Illusion. But good job if you don't. Kinda thing. :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

school bus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


>


that's definitely a school bus.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

It is so cold.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My new therapist is awesome.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It was a good VP debate opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what the **** is that **** made out of? adamantium?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly's beating me in posts. i'm currently the 31 top poster on the site.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol :lol :lol
I am soooooooooooooooooooooo going to hell.
:lol :lol :lol


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Sometimes this sucks, really bad. Like, now. It sucks. Really bad.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Why the hell am I still awake?!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

just totally inexpressible......however :mum :blah :help :argue :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder if Mr. Orange got banned for the "is eating considered cheating" thread he posted in the relationships section? i mean, he was obviously talking about food.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

hmmmmmm


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Charlie bit me! >:


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

it's time for breakfast opcorn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Why the hell am I awake already?!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The light has come and another day has dawned....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What in the hell made me want to do *that?!*
I have never in my life actually wanted to go ahead with it. Holy ****.

:cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Solo said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stop crying I feel like such an incapable idiot. I don't want to let my parents down.
> ...


Yeah I know, and it was good practice. Thanks bud.



Bon said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > I can't stop crying I feel like such an incapable idiot. I don't want to let my parents down.
> ...


I don't know why you couldn't stop crying but judging from the above response you quit. I remember being so frustrated on a job, I would cry, well, I would have to step away, I would cry before I would actually go in the building, I would look for ways to get out of a situation.

I hope you feel better soon, there's nothing like wanting the respect of people you care about, afraid you'll let them down, and having to take care of yourself at the same time.[/quote]

I told my mom on the phone a short while ago, she's fine with it I think...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ****ed up my ear yesterday. . Yeah cuz I'm a dumbass. I have old piercing holes that were basically shut up except on one side. Well my left ear hurt when I touched it by where the hole is, so I was trying to pop whatever was in there out but it wasn't coming out and it still hurt.

SO LIKE A ****ING DUMBASS I got a small pin thingy, stuck it in alcohol and was ****ing poking through my ear! It wouldn't go all the way through so I kept on ****ing poking and poking then poking the other side ... THIS WENT ON FOR LIKE 15 MINUTES. WHY THE **** ?? WHY? 

NOW MY EAR is all ****ed up. It HURTS LIKE ****ING HELL. Its all black and blue. I probably have a mother ****ing infection. 

I don't know if I should wait til Mon to see how its doing to see if it gets better on its own??? Maybe its just bruised badly????? ****. i don't know. Then I'm afraid if I don't get it checked I'll end up having to get half my ear ****ing chopped off because of a bad infection or some ****.

**** **** ****. 

I did the other side too but that isn't black and blue and doesn't hurt like HELL like the other side, it just hurts a little.

I'M A ****ING DUMBASS.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Walmart makes me feel paranoid.

I do get like a paranoia feeling but its not specific to anything. I just feel overly hyper-aware when it happens and wierd. Does that make sense? I don't think its true paranoia though cuz I don't fit that definition, its more of a "feeling" .... like I said thats not specific to anything.

It happens at the mall and at walmart. The bigger and brighter the place, the more "aroused" and "hyper-aware" I feel.

I'm thinking Wellbutrin will be a no-go with me. I'm not even going to try it. **** that I think it'll definitely make things like that worse. I can't see it not.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm REALLY moody today. 


****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to register to vote today for the first time in my life.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I am in serious need of some sleep yet I keep going out at night instead.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

And I watched both debates.

Last night .. .omg I just wanted to punch Sarah Palin in the face. God I can't stand her. Sorry, God. Its true though. I just want to kick her ****ing ***.

GO OBAMA! 

Really I wanted Clinton but of course she didn't get the ****ing ticket.

****.

But at least Obama is going to help the middle class. Which is who needs help and will help the economy because we'll have money again to buy more. And I think that type of healthcare is best. Just my opinion. :duck Not looking to debate anyone.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> A kid did this wonderful painting a few days ago. I'll give $5 to whomever guesses what it is. Btw, that's my writing not the kids.


That is awesome. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Alright I won't bug you all any longer. 


*end of coco's rant*


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I hate Comcast.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Fitzy1506 said:


> I hate Comcast.


 :ditto I have a satellite dish


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I want chocolate milk. Or chocolate ice cream. Anything as long as it's chocolate!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Chocolate pudding. Mmmm....

Caramel pudding is oddly enough much, much better.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a dream about ice cream last night. :yes 


Oh yeah and I had a dream with Marylin Manson in it the other day. :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh sorry.........I said I'd go away.......


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I had a dream about ice cream last night. :yes
> 
> Oh yeah and I had a dream with Marylin Manson in it the other day. :con


I had a dream about airplanes last night. Not surprising seeing how I spent the whole of yesterday either flying or being at the airport, gawking at the purdy planes that just kept coming and coming down the runway.



CoconutHolder said:


> Oh sorry.........I said I'd go away.......


 :wel

(um yeah, imagine the sign says Bye and he's waving goodbye, you know)


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Fell asleep around 6 AM this morning, and around 8 AM some construction people started to use a jackhammer right outside my window. 

There should be a law - No using a jackhammer outside someone's window till at least 10 AM.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Presentation starts in 15 min. Please let everything go smoothly.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

My HP Photosmart Essential has a glitch in the program and it freezes..... :mum :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No more work. Hopefully that other one I applied for will contact me back. Note to self: answer the phone today.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really wish people would leave me a-****ing-lone. I'm not in the mood to be bothered, annoyed, or otherwise inconvenienced by their nonsense. I can't stand being interrupted while I'm in the middle of doing something. Sure, this 'something' may be me just sitting around, trying to see if I can grab my sandwich and move it toward me with my mind, but **** all if I want someone bothering me while I'm trying to defy science, here.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Drella said:


> I really wish people would leave me [email protected]#%$-lone. I'm not in the mood to be bothered, annoyed, or otherwise inconvenienced by their nonsense. I can't stand being interrupted while I'm in the middle of doing something. Sure, this 'something' may be me just sitting around, trying to see if I can grab my sandwich and move it toward me with my mind, but @#%$ all if I want someone bothering me while I'm trying to defy science, here.


I've tried that before too.... :lol And I still occasionally try it (as a test) to see if I have yet developed the inner power of my mind that I believe we all possess.

:idea :idea :dead


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

**** you tummy! Those ribs were barely spicy so shut up and leave me alone!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Reachinghigher said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish people would leave me [email protected]#%$-lone. I'm not in the mood to be bothered, annoyed, or otherwise inconvenienced by their nonsense. I can't stand being interrupted while I'm in the middle of doing something. Sure, this 'something' may be me just sitting around, trying to see if I can grab my sandwich and move it toward me with my mind, but @#%$ all if I want someone bothering me while I'm trying to defy science, here.
> ...


I don't believe I have any sort of inner power, I'm just lazy. It's, like... really far away, and getting up would defy my doctrine of eternal sloth.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Drella said:


> I don't believe I have any sort of inner power, I'm just lazy. It's, like... really far away, and getting up would defy my doctrine of eternal sloth.


I completely understand.........been there, done that too :lol

However, SA can be a drain of energy. Sometimes we call ourselves lazy but really, because of Anxiety, we are psychologically and emotionally drained. We may be physically rested but psychologically we are non-responsive. Many people take this for being lazy but it really is a part of the SA problem. On the other hand we can all be lazy sometimes. :sigh


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm tired of feeling tired, do people that aren't depressed feel this way.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Bon said:


> I'm tired of feeling tired, do people that aren't depressed feel this way.


Bon...I hope this random thought helps in some small way :yes

Naturally the healthier a person is (both physically and mentally) the better he or she will feel. But everyone has their rough times and difficult days. However, some have it more difficult than others in life. Ultimately it's the luck of the draw that determines our life's path and destiny. But there are things we can do to help make living life a little easier for ourselves while we are here. This by watching our diet, exercising, and keeping our minds on things that are good natured. These things go a long way toward helping us feel better, but it is definitely easier for some than for others. That's just the nature of the way things are...living life on this planet. We all weren't born wealthy, healthy or equal in intelligence. Unfortunately, life in this world is not fair and each of us has to live out the lot in life that we were dealt. It's up to each of us to determine what's best for our own lives though and follow our instincts and common sensibilities for how we should live our lives, what we should eat, and how much physical activity we need; to serve our best interests physically, mentally, and spiritually during our stay here on planet earth.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love being insulted quite loudly in front of my neighbors for no justifiable reason. It makes the day a little brighter.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am tired :yawn :yawn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm have to learn how to make a candle mold. This should be fun :yes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

mserychic said:


> I'm have to learn how to make a candle mold. This should be fun :yes


That sounds really creative. Good luck in that. :int I wonder what material they use for a mold to hold the wax in the shape and form you design for it? I would imagine there would be no end to what you could shape and design or the colors of wax you can use. cool.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

chicken soup.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Reachinghigher said:


> That sounds really creative. Good luck in that. :int I wonder what material they use for a mold to hold the wax in the shape and form you design for it? I would imagine there would be no end to what you could shape and design or the colors of wax you can use. cool.


Liquid latex! Should be interesting seeing I'm allergic to latex :lol This is what I found.. seems pretty simple: http://www.howtomakecandles.info/cm_art ... ROJECT0006


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yawn. I'm just gonna collapse into my bed. Today was good, but... hmm


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Somehow, my mom has it in her mind that I _love_ wax candy. Every care package I get from her has Nickel-Nips and those red wax mouths in it. I hate wax candy. I really really hate it. But I don't think I have the heart to tell her that I always give the wax candy away. ops


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww god he's back. He wasn't s'pposed top finish til 01:30am so why is he freakin back ? jeez if he wasn't so f*cking creepy i wouldn't have this f*cking dilemma in the first place . Creepy *** f*cking creepy creep.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It's getting better all the time....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I want to collapse into bed too.........


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Liquid latex! Should be interesting seeing I'm allergic to latex :lol This is what I found.. seems pretty simple: http://www.howtomakecandles.info/cm_art ... ROJECT0006


 :thanks for the link. I am allergic to latex too :lol It makes my skin break out in a rash. yea it seems simple enough...thanks again for the info...

:idea :yes


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

its raining


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Fall has arrived....it was a beautiful sunny day here today....nice moderate temp....leaves are turning...


:yes   :lol :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Strange possibly drugged out ladies that come up to me in stores and ask me to help them buy hand lotion and soap ruin my shopping experiences.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Honey, I shrunk the kids.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Today I was asked for spare change by a street person...he said he wanted to buy a cup of coffee......so I gave him some spare change... :um


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I was taking a shower a minute ago. I couldn't find my flip-flops, so I deceided that it really wouldn't kill me to walk there barefoot (the bathroom is right across the hall from me anyway). I needed a shower.

So I take my shower and get out, and in the bathroom have congregated like six girls.

They go "EWW! You're not wearing shoes! Isn't that GROSS!"

*hates goddamned college. seriously.*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i like when people look at me with a look of disgust. it makes my day oh so better, and it blasts my self-esteem through the roof.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Why do I stay where the weather constantly changes again. Oh, yeah, money.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have no random thought(s) today.



Kyaa said:


> Yeah, make me go to the store at 11:00pm.


who would send a pregnant girl out so late?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Strange possibly drugged out ladies that come up to me in stores and ask me to help them buy hand lotion and soap ruin my shopping experiences.


they probably noticed that you had smooth hands.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i have no random thought(s) today.


 :ditto opcorn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> Perfectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Strange possibly drugged out ladies that come up to me in stores and ask me to help them buy hand lotion and soap ruin my shopping experiences.
> ...


Or they are on drugs and want me to tell them the price of _every item_ in aisle 9. Which I did. 

But yes my hands are very smooth thank you for noticing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> But yes my hands are very smooth thank you for noticing.


no problem. i knew you had smooth hands by the way you type. i could tell that you exfoliate your hands at least once a week and that you use a scrub with an alpha-hydroxy, beta-hydroxy, or glycolic acid. i can also sense that you use a hand moisturizer that contains both mineral oil and glycolic acid. and on those bad days when you have dry hands, you like to use baby oil so you can get that nice smooth, shinny, and healthy look on your hands.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Sponge Bob Square Pants is on... :yes opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Sponge Bob Square Pants is on... :yes opcorn


Yay! Spongebob! 10 minutes till Inuyasha! =P


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Sponge Bob Square Pants is on... :yes opcorn
> ...


Sponge Bob Square Pants always has a new adventure :eek :lol :yes :duck :fall :door


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its raining.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My mind has been sexually explicit lately and sexually driven. I have no idea why. :get


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I has two very naughty dreams last night.

Well the first was well........... really fun......... I must say. And interesting. Yeah. With a funny ending, kind of... could have been longer though.

The second one, well, didn't really get a chance to "start" the fun part because I was awakened. But that one would have been a lot of fun too. Dangit.

What the hell is wrong with me lately? 
wow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Coffee.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yay for tonight!

I wonder what we'll do today? Its raining.

probably another dumb "lets walk around the mall" day. I hate those days. Especially when you don't have money to buy things. Thats the fun part of going to the mall after all. *sigh*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Perfectionist said:
> 
> 
> > But yes my hands are very smooth thank you for noticing.
> ...


LMAO!! you are soooooooooooo funny.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Kyaa said:
> ...


CONGRATS on the pregnancy!!!

I thought maybe you were because you mentioned the one day about morning sickness but I wasn't really sure............. anyway now I know................CONGRATS! YAY!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Solo said:


> Things are finally starting to get better.


 :banana 
:celebrate


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I think I saw a black widow yesterday. :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Fiera said:


> I think I saw a black widow yesterday. :afr


 :um :afr :um

I hate spiders!

I've been finding a lot in the house lately. I guess they are trying to find comfort and warmth now. NOT IN HERE !! Get out!! :mum


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've forgotten how to ride a bike again. I am so utterly worthless.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My goodies, my goodies, my goodies, not my goodies :lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

the sky looks like it wants to cry ; - ;


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't even recognize her :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ice is nice. Ice cream. Yummy.

Palms. Beautiful palms. Wooo.....

Let's watch the sunset.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Too late  It's pitch black.

Let's just lay on the beach and wait for the sunrise instead.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Goddamn *****es are nagging about the laptop. We're on vacation, we shouldn't be sitting at the pooter surfing the internet, that's so antisocial! :um


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Blah


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am so sick of the NRA calling my house and harassing us with their obnoxious phone calls several times a day. Assholes. When someone in our household buys a gun, I'll be sure to drive over to each and every one of their houses and let them know. I hate the NRA.. apparently they feel that the "do not call" list doesn't apply to them.

haha, a Google search reveals that I'm not the only one these nuts are harassing, check this out:


> "At first I thought it was some telemarketer ploy, but they won't answer when I pick up the phone. One time they asked for Mr. So and So and when I said there is no Mr. So and So here, they hung up.
> 
> They called several times today and just listen, don't respond. Tonite, at 6:04pm, a male voice said Hello. I told him not to call here anymore, that I had reported him and that I am on the DO NOT CALL list.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what they're doing to me. The first few times I pick up, it's dead air, then the next one asked for Mr.suchandsuch, and they just proceed to call and call and call. Now I really do want to have fun with the person on the phone... I hope the same woman calls again and I can get her to say that she's feet from my front door and she's coming to get me. I am going to be shot.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh man, I've just been looking up people I went to school with on Facebook using the search function you can use without joining, and my god do I not want to meet any of these people ever again. They're all so good-looking in their pictures, and they look all happy surrounded by their friends and boyfriends/girlfriends. Also I like the fact that every single one of them seems to have moved to nearby better cities while I'm still stuck in this ****hole. I'm ****ing bitter. I've just started a job in a warehouse and feel like I've lived the first day of the rest of my life there.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh, worreva !!!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I started out reaching for the sun and on my way had to stop off at the moon for a rest. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

When is something going to HAPPEN?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm still waiting... :duck


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"Judge not, lest ye be judged."


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if I'm the only one online right now?

Where is everyone?

:con :stu :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol oke oke oke  :squeeze


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

oke :um :con :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't feel it tonight.


later.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

now i feel it. i guess i just need some food.

thanks!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

It must get better than this. One day...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG, homemade cooking is the best. i want more. ok, 3 more and i'm done...


edit: 4 more.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

CONGRATS on the pregnancy Kyaa!!! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> [youtube:35o0awaa]_OBlgSz8sSM[/youtube:35o0awaa]


OMG that was so cute and so funny! 

Gotta love kids. :mushy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I made oatmeal raisin cookies last night for the partay today. Its MIL's birthday celebration at my SIL's. true story.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I didn't sleep well last night.

But I feel okay.

...........so far


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^That reminds me..I need to go to sleep :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Get me the hell out of here, _please!_

I said yard sales are embarrassing and he told me I have a lot to learn about life :lol :cry :stu :rofl :no

Omf. I can fit in a suitcase. Someone kidnap me.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

It feels like my brain has turned to mush... I really need to get some sleep.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Things are getting crazy! How to make an awesome flyer that'll work country wide hmmm...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i need a snack now


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > CONGRATS on the pregnancy!!!
> ...


Wow! :yes :eek  and Congratulations!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My butt hurts from sitting here too long. What else do I have to do? That's right. Nothing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm kind of bored now and don't know what I'm doing here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't know why I do half the things I do...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ride it...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Please arrive tomorrow!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

holy ****, that was definitely her. she looks thinner than what i remember. nice.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

look: viewtopic.php?f=52&t=58152&p=1087856#p1087856


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

tired


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> tired


 :ditto

and i still HAVE to run for an hour. i wanted to take a nap before i ran (you know, to have energy and stuff), but i think it's too late for that now. i don't know if i'll be able to run for an hour now. 30 minutes, maybe.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Did I write that post on Coping two years ago?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My feet are really cold.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am getting tired :yawn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Company Christmas party season is approaching. Blaagh.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I need to start studying for my Greek test. Urgh. And I _still_ can't find my Ipod, it's been missing for about two weeks now.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> I need to start studying for my Greek test. Urgh. And I _still_ can't find my Ipod, it's been missing for about two weeks now.


It fell under the sofa


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

jchildr said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > I need to start studying for my Greek test. Urgh. And I _still_ can't find my Ipod, it's been missing for about two weeks now.
> ...


I don't own a sofa.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> jchildr said:
> 
> 
> > bezoomny said:
> ...


I meant Bill's sofa


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

they suck


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

**** off cops!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lulz I should probably do something about the lamp.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have stars by my name now!

I'm a 'dedicated member!'

:banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^HOORAYS^^


Oh, and remember: next Friday... is Hawaiian shirt day. So, you know, if you want to, go ahead and wear a Hawaiian shirt and jeans.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well-well look. I already told you: I deal with the god damn customers so the engineers don't have to. I have people skills; I am good at dealing with people. Can't you understand that? What the hell is wrong with you people?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Peter: Let me ask you something. When you come in on Monday, and you're not feelin' real well, does anyone ever say to you, 'Sounds like someone has a case of the Mondays'? 

Lawrence: No. No, man. ****, no, man. I believe you'd get your *** kicked sayin' something like that, man.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Peter: It's not just about me and my dream of doing nothing. It's about all of us. I don't know what happened to me at that hypnotherapist and, I don't know, maybe it was just shock and it's wearing off now, but when I saw that fat man keel over and die - Michael, we don't have a lot of time on this earth! We weren't meant to spend it this way. Human beings were not meant to sit in little cubicles staring at computer screens all day, filling out useless forms and listening to eight different bosses drone on about about mission statements. 

Michael: I told those fudge-packers I liked Michael Bolton's music. 

Peter: Oh. That is not right, Michael.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bill: Milt, we're gonna need to go ahead and move you downstairs into storage B. We have some new people coming in, and we need all the space we can get. So if you could just go ahead and pack up your stuff and move it down there, that would be terrific, OK? 

Milton: Excuse me, I believe you have my stapler...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Bill: Milt, we're gonna need to go ahead and move you downstairs into storage B. We have some new people coming in, and we need all the space we can get. So if you could just go ahead and pack up your stuff and move it down there, that would be terrific, OK?
> 
> Milton: Excuse me, I believe you have my stapler...


Aww, poor Milton


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

haha..Office Space


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah Office Space rules.

I agree about poor Milton. 



















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yeah...........uh.............did you get the memo?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

where's my pizza? i thought you were going to bring it to me... 


edit:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That cat had to learn that the branch couldn't support him the hard way. Ouch. We finally got him down though, after he'd been stuck up there at the top of that tree for 2 days.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ninja kangaroos or ninja cows?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

mserychic said:


> Ninja kangaroos or ninja cows?


Cows all the way


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Life can only be understood backwards; but it must be lived forwards.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

jchildr said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Ninja kangaroos or ninja cows?
> ...


Cows it is! Fine choice :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

K time for Elyse to quit being an emo tardface and face things. Apathy doesn't suit you!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm not going to eat from now on...ever!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Go away!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

One's own thought is one's world. What a person thinks is what he becomes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> Go away!


ok.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> > Go away!
> ...


lol, not you silly. :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

i just have random thoughts floating about...nothing specific that I could officially call a radom thought.....with the exception of this one that is.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Toscy said:
> ...


oh, my bad.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Toscy said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > Toscy said:
> ...


It was me.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

LET'S GO RED SOX CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Bah. :stu :sigh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Almost every wise saying has an opposite one, no less wise, to balance it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

How doth the little crocodile 
Improve his shining tail, 
And pour the waters of the Nile 
On every golden scale! 
How cheerfully he seems to grin, 
How neatly spread his claws, 
And welcomes little fishes in 
With gently smiling jaws! 



Whoooooooooooooooooooo aarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre yoooooooooooooou?




I'm thinking about Alice in Wonderland. Never know where my mind will take me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ it sounds like a song by The Doors.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

There lives more faith in honest doubt, believe me, than in half the creeds.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ugh i hate cops!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Great deeds are usually wrought at great risks.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

or not...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , how did it get this bad ?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > ugh i hate cops!


I've been abused by city cops and subjected to false arrest. Yes cops can be @#$. There is alot of police corruption going on today by alot of wanna be do gooders who aren't fit to be cops. When I was a kid my father was a cop for twenty years and believe me I know the inside workings of the force. But when I was a kid, more often than not people wanted to be police officers for noble causes, to do a community service rather than to earn the big paychecks, pensions, fringe benefits, and etc. like they do today. Back when my father was a cop, police officers didn't get paid very well and the benefits weren't all that great. Believe me there are alot of cops out there who don't deserve to be in the profession and I have first hand knowledge of this. According to sources I have working in the profession who are high ranking police officers they testify to me that this is 100% true. Things are different today than they used to be.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

HI! fellow SAers! How is everyone today? Good to see everyone here! :banana


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yes All is good here.....I hope everything is doing well with you :yes :clap :boogie  :yay


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:clap I'm glad. Not much goin on here. I'm doin alright though. opcorn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Experience is not what happens to you, it is what you do with what happens to you.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, this freezing and clicking noise probably isn't a good sign. :um :bah


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The highest reward for a man's toil is not what he gets for it but what he becomes by it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> :clap I'm glad. Not much goin on here. I'm doin alright though. opcorn


HIII!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> ugh i hate cops!


*sings*

bad boys bad boys
whatcha gonna do
whatch gonna do 
when they come for you

On onther note this song just popped into my head.

They're coming to take me away, ha-haaa.
They're coming to take me away, ho-ho, hee-hee, ha-haaa.
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy
to see those nice young men in their clean white coats and they're coming
to take me away, ha-haaa!!!
To the happy home, with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket
weavers who sit and smile and twiddle their thumbs and toes and they're
coming to take me away, ha-haa!!!
To the funny farm, where life is beautiful all the time...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Reachinghigher said:


> Great deeds are usually wrought at great risks.


You are like the "Random thought of inspirational quotes person"


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Great deeds are usually wrought at great risks.
> ...


 :lol :thanks Here's another: The greatest glory in living lies not in never failing, but in rising every time we fall.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I try and eat healthy all day and come home to find TWO tuxedo cakes in my freezer. Now that's just cruel.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

... :mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What the deuce?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi my name is Kori and I'm an alcoholic.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

"Hi Kori"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Pretty girls be hittin on my boyfriend.

Also "Hi Kori" too.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm tired :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Let's be careful out there.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

We will be very careful :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe :tiptoe


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Let's do the :banana :banana :banana banana dance!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

All together now!!! :banana :banana :banana :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :banana :banana :banana :yes


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

:con I have dandruff


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

To Hair is Human and hair rinse is divine.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Pretty girls be hittin on my boyfriend.


when guys do this to my GF i just want to stab them in the kidney...or not.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm not exactly the kidney stabbing type. Whether or not that is sad or fortunate is up to interpretation.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

mind freak!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My keyboard upstairs is in a state...of being broken!
WHAT ELSE WANTS TO BREAK ON ME? ****.
Yesterday it was my lamp.

My sister keeps on telling me to take classes :cry 
I _can't!_

:mum

I really need to punch something. It's way overdue.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It seems to me everything in this world is falling apart....and if it hasn't fallen apart yet, we can be sure that it will fall apart eventually.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Huh. I need a medium on the one side and a large on the other :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been finding myself jumping to conclusions a lot lately. Assuming ppl don't like me because of this or that.......... like because of the type of humour I like or because of my political opinions or because of my personality or because of my pickiness about certain things and lack thereof of pickiness about other things. :con 

But really. Thats the type of **** I'm trying to triumph over. :eyes 

I've put myself and my opinions out there. Now I have to face inevitable judgement by some about things. Thats what happens. It doesn't neccesarily mean ppl aren't going to like me, although, sure, there will always be at least some ppl who don't like you. It just means I'm going to have different opinions/thoughts/humour about some things that others may feel intolerant toward. Thats life. **** it! I need to be me or I'm not me and I don't want to not be me. I'd rather be me and be disliked than be loved for who I'm not. Like that saying goes. 

BTW, this was all me jumping to conclusions. I don't know if anyone has in fact formed any opinion of me one way or the other about anything about me. (I'm talking about mostly in real life... because.. yanno.. the internet is fake life or something. :con :lol ) So, its not worth any more thought. :stu 

The end. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Tom: It was a "Jump to Conclusions" mat. You see, it would be this mat that you would put on the floor... and would have different CONCLUSIONS written on it that you could JUMP TO. 

Michael: That's the worst idea I've ever heard in my life, Tom. 

Samir: Yes, this is horrible, this idea.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Where is she?!??!??!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banana phone!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

A wild monkey threw my telelens off a cliff! Now that's pretty ****ing random.

D:

I guess it didn't like I was taking pics of it.

I didn't use it much but... D:


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

No on Prop 8! Gogogo!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

POWER SAWS RULE!!! :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Erm

yeah

i dunno

:shrug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

okay thats all for now folks..

*end scene*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HalcyonAndOnAndOn said:


> Males have female brains In Utero.


We all, in fact, start off female... and then either change into male or stay female (in utero). 
Amazing.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

If you see this ape, please punch it. Thanks.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

na na na na na i wanna start a fight !


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

HalcyonAndOnAndOn said:


> Males have female brains In Utero.


Not just that, but all fetuses start female. It's sort of the default design. It takes certain hormones at the right times to, um, "promote" the fetus to a male :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

brrrrrrrr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> If you see this ape, please punch it. Thanks.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......
that ape is sooooooooooooooo beautiful.
I'd never punch it. :no

Beautiful scenery. Did you take that pic?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> brrrrrrrr


*starts fire*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i had sex with a succubus devil.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i had sex with a succubus devil.


Sounds like fun.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> If you see this ape, please punch it. Thanks.


i was forced into foul sin by that ape...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MCBORG!!

:hb


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm trying to go one night without drinking and I'm feeling pretty sickly


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > i had sex with a succubus devil.
> ...


i guess you didn't read the following post...


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

hmm, so it looks like we're not talking, like, ever. i'm sure as hell not going to be the one to cave. oh well!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jesus ****ing christ! just rub off my holy chrism with your claw and call it over with.

ugh, i need a nap....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i love these awkward non-posting silences.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol^^



I don't know what to say..........hmmmmm......


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sas


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

look at you, with those scenery pics. nice!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

theres a message in the pictures i just posted. if you guess what it is i'll give you $20 via paypal. if you find out what it is, you also find out something about me...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

[youtubec6c9juv]Y2tP9s8y2Ic[/youtubec6c9juv]


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I can't duck walk. =l


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I just ate a pint of ice cream and it was good.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't remember the last time i heard anyone say they ate a pint of anything. must be a bay area thing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my goodness I love wikipedia.

It is the only reason I am not failing my chem lab.

boiling point of 2-chloro-2-methylpropane compared to alpha-pinene? WIKI IT


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> i don't remember the last time i heard anyone say they ate a pint of anything. must be a bay area thing.


I think that was the first time I've used pint as a measurement. Ben and Jerry's comes in pints :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Coldddd. Jeez. I need warmth. Also candy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why does it feel like tons of people that were here are no longer here?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

A ****ing _centipede_ just crawled across my bed.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Pizza sounds so delicious right now.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

whiterabbit said:


> A ****ing _centipede_ just crawled across my bed.


gross, even grosser during exam week late one night while i was reading, I thought it would be a good idea to eat some healthy food. so i chose broccoli and later i find (later than i would have liked) things crawling on it. i couldn't sleep that night.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Turkey sammich yr the one, you make lunchtime so much fun!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh noes my boss is on a war path again! Prepare to duck flying objects!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > If you see this ape, please punch it. Thanks.
> ...


Yep I did. And no really, I want you to punch it. I'll pay you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Polar said:
> ...


What kind of money are you talking?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i had that dream again. mc borg was dressed as dr. frank-n-furter and he was playing some mahavishnu orchestra on guitar. after he finished he threw the guitar to the side and started doing axl rose's snake dance. why am i having these dreams? is it because the samhain sabbat is getting closer?

on a side note:

kevin pereira is a douche bag!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Big money. Like the kind that you put in a briefcase.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i had that dream again. mc borg was dressed as dr. frank-n-furter and he was playing some mahavishnu orchestra on guitar. after he finished he threw the guitar to the side and started doing axl rose's snake dance. why am i having these dreams? is it because the samhain sabbat is getting closer?


Dude, what the hell? :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Big money. Like the kind that you put in a briefcase.


Hmmm......thats worth considering........

Fed Ex or UPS?

(This question is crucial to the job. I'll need the money in advance. If you answer this question incorrectly, I'll have to decline the job.)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll deliver it to you personally. If that's not an option, UPS of course. Duh.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Correct!!! :yay 


Okay. I'll do it. 


Its a deal, as long as they are 20's, 50's and 100's in the briefcase and not 1's. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, deal!  They'll all be 100's, don't worry.

You'll have to find the ape yourself though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Ok, deal!  They'll all be 100's, don't worry.
> 
> You'll have to find the ape yourself though.


LMAO. :spit :rofl

I have some animalistic skills to help me with that. So, no doubt I'll find that ape **** and put a cap in his *** for you. :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D minor


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

C# major


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So when I get 3-4 hours of sleep I feel great and when I get 7-8 hours I need a nap to make it through the day. What is up with that?!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> So when I get 3-4 hours of sleep I feel great and when I get 7-8 hours I need a nap to make it through the day. What is up with that?!


Maybe you don't need 8 hours of sleep, too much sleep can make you tired! Ever take a nap in the middle of the afternoon, and then can't wake up;-) same thought.

So, is it bedtime yet......Please.......


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Life is so much fun. I can't get enough of it.

/sarcasm


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mserychic said:


> So when I get 3-4 hours of sleep I feel great and when I get 7-8 hours I need a nap to make it through the day. What is up with that?!


I get the exact same thing. It's SO weird.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I really need to find some new music to listen to.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know why i even try. i went to go see the only friend i have left (seems more like an acquaintance now), and it turned out ****ing awful. we did the whole catching up thing, which only took me like a minute ("i'm still going to school and working at the same place. oh, and somehow i managed to get a girlfriend after 6 years of not having one. oh and great news! we......"). after that we just talked about random ****. i guess it wasn't that bad because he invited me back over tomorrow to drink with some of his friends. i hope it doesn't turn out bad. well, at least i'll have something to do before i go see yngwie malmsteen tomorrow. she's most likely going to be driving.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I bought a bag of Jolly Ranchers a few days ago, and was getting annoyed that I hadn't gotten a lemon one yet (my favorite flavor, by far). So I poured out the whole bag and tried to get a lemon one.

There were no lemon Jolly Ranchers.

:cry


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

everybody's got a bone, everyone is happy.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bleh. It's the Family Guy episode where Stewie quotes incorrect Latin.

He says - "requiem in terra pax." Which doesn't make grammatical sense at all.

The correct expression is "requiescat in pace."

This always bothers me a lot when I watch this episode.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bored now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want a break. And now also a kit kat bar.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I hope I hope they like my flyer. omb if they actually use it for the tour I might just fall over dead.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm I feel like doing stuff but how long will this burst of energy last? It's been about 3 hours so far, and uhm, I have only eaten breakfast. But I think I'll make it happen. Don't really have a choice anyway.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I told my mom my appetite's been huge lately and she said she's happy to see me eating.

:wtf :con 

I'll have you know I eat all the time. Seriously, it's all I do. And one day it'll catch up with me but in the meantime - oh look pancakes!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^lol^^
exactly.

I was always the same way. I would sit and eat everything in sight. I could eat a huge things of sour cream and onion dip and a big bag of chips in one sitting and not gain an ounce. It was like that with everything, I was just always skinny.

I'm still good but gotta watch more. Thats what happens when you are approaching your *gasp* 30s.

Live it up while you can, girlfriend.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

haha I watched a new episode of Ghost Hunters last night. At one point these two girls (newbies/interns or something) were in the attic and spotted all these clothes.... so the one girl decided to look throught them. *scratches head* Anyway, she spotted a bug on one of the clothes and screamed/freaked out. Then the bug jumped and both the girls freaked out yet again and ran downstairs.

LOL I'm don't like bugs either but these ppl might confront a GHOST so they can't really be scared so easily, I would think. hahaha


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I eat one potato chip and gain 5 pounds. Thanks, ladies. :lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I have to go, get up, out of the chair, clean myself up, find my keys (that might be a problem) and go. Now, there's a devil on my shoulder that's saying "but you don't have to."


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Em7, Em, G, F#, F#5, F5, A7.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today is going to be the most social day i had in a long time. i'm going to hang out with my friend that i haven't seen in 3 months (saw him yesterday for the first time). alcohol is most likely going to be involved, and some of his friends are going to be there. then later (6pm) i'm going to a concert with my GF, which starts at 7pm. i'm not looking forward to any of this, my SA is really bad today. **** YOU SA!!!!!!! 

i hope a kamikaze airplane hits me on the way out the door today.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My gramma just called me saying she wants to pay off my car loan and have me finish making the payments to her. She was the co-signer on it but I've never missed a payment or anything in 4 years. Why the sudden worry I'm going to mess things up?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow I thought we were going to talk about this more but apparently I don't get to be part of the decision. Just called me back and said she already paid it off. Seriously wtf?!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I eat one potato chip and gain 5 pounds. Thanks, ladies. :lol


 :stu :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I bought a bag of Jolly Ranchers a few days ago, and was getting annoyed that I hadn't gotten a lemon one yet (my favorite flavor, by far). So I poured out the whole bag and tried to get a lemon one.
> 
> There were no lemon Jolly Ranchers.
> 
> :cry


Sounds like some kind of conspiracy. :yes :con


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

BUMBLE BEE TUNA...BUMBLE BEE TUNA!! :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> today is going to be the most social day i had in a long time. i'm going to hang out with my friend that i haven't seen in 3 months (saw him yesterday for the first time). alcohol is most likely going to be involved, and some of his friends are going to be there. then later (6pm) i'm going to a concert with my GF, which starts at 7pm. i'm not looking forward to any of this, my SA is really bad today. **** YOU SA!!!!!!!
> 
> i hope a kamikaze airplane hits me on the way out the door today.


YAY!! HOPE YOU HAVE FUN!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Wow I thought we were going to talk about this more but apparently I don't get to be part of the decision. Just called me back and said she already paid it off. Seriously wtf?!


 :stu :squeeze


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > today is going to be the most social day i had in a long time. i'm going to hang out with my friend that i haven't seen in 3 months (saw him yesterday for the first time). alcohol is most likely going to be involved, and some of his friends are going to be there. then later (6pm) i'm going to a concert with my GF, which starts at 7pm. i'm not looking forward to any of this, my SA is really bad today. **** YOU SA!!!!!!!
> ...


thanks. i probably won't have a problem at the concert, but meeting my friends friends is going to be a problem. i turn into a mute around people i don't know.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm sanding the rust of my van, I thought it was much worse than it was, but no one told me how hard it can be on the shoulders! I need a slave.

Then, when the sandpaper hits paint, it's like nails on a chalkboard to me!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The stock market is down again


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I honestly cannot believe a THIRD try failed. WHAT am I doing wrong? I know I don't have the upper hand applying for ANYTHING, which is why I try to be one of the first so they at least SEE ME before they find someone ridiculously qualified and chuck my resume out the ****ing window :rain 

Didn't I have another email account?
Ugh that means I have to go back down****ingstairs to the slow *** computer and fiddle around with both my resume AND the job site. THINGS USED TO BE SO MUCH MORE SIMPLE.

HAVE YOU NOTICED I ENJOY USING CAPS LOCK WHEN I'M ANGRY


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"If you're having problems downloading attachments, please sign in again and select "Remember me on this computer"

I DID THAT **** YOU


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to get Chinese take-out tonight. I've been craving lo-mein. So greasy, but so good.

The only issue is that we have two Chinese resturants here. One is very well thought of, but it's a buffet (no take-out). One isn't a buffet, but the portions are seriously itty-bitty for a Chinese place.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a bag of Jolly Ranchers a few days ago, and was getting annoyed that I hadn't gotten a lemon one yet (my favorite flavor, by far). So I poured out the whole bag and tried to get a lemon one.
> ...


It is. I think they took out the lemon flavored candies and added blue raspberry. Which is awful, the blue raspberry ones aren't tart at all, they're just really sweet.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , mousey you better star working or i'm gonna throw you out the window.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm sleep sounds good. " does yawn smiley type thing "


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh, goddamn. I just checked the boxes of contact lenses that I packed when coming to Mississippi.

I packed the wrong ones - my eyes are two different prescriptions, I packed two boxes for the right eye, but none for the left.

Looks like I'm going to be rocking the Sarah Palin look for quite a while.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

soooo bored


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Kinda hammered.

This week went by fast.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grey's Anatomy's on tonight! Woohoo. It better be good, since it was canceled last week!


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Those chicken nuggets were good, but I'm _still _hungry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I knew taking a third sudafed would sky rocket my anxiety but I took it anyways. Genius.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

MIB II is on


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dammit, I'm hungry.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Jay Leno is on a freakin _roll_. yay for election year.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hells yea Kelly loves my flyer! Who wouldn't love it though?! On such a high right now!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the void is hungry tonight


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Why am I up at this ungodly hour? It's truly a mystery.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think I screwed up.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Some days her shape in the doorway
Will speak to me
A bird's wing on the window
Sometimes I'll hear her when she's sleeping
Her fever dream
A language on her face_


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This Vault zero soda (_the soda that kicks like an energy drink_) is the first "diet" soda I've had in years. It ain't bad. I can't tell it from the original.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

can't...talk :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

jchildr said:


> _Some days her shape in the doorway
> Will speak to me
> A bird's wing on the window
> Sometimes I'll hear her when she's sleeping
> ...




That song is so calming.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm taking my sweet time to get ready but I do have time to take, truthfully.



I will not freak out today. That is the goal.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

that was great. i fell asleep as i was typing something in random thoughts. i guess i finished it but i never hit submit, which i'm glad i didn't because i was a little drunk at the time. 

anyway, i had a great time at the concert (yngwie was amazing) and at my friends house (we drank and i even made his friends laugh. i still think they don't like me, though. and no, it's not the SA talking). after the concert me and my GF (btw, she wasn't drinking because she was driving and other reasons) wanted to go to knotts scary farm, but apparently when there's only one hour left before closing (they close at 1am) they still charge regular price. so we just went to eat and then we went home and whatnot.

well, i better get some sleep before i go to work. i have like 2 hours before i have to go...

p.s. **** you SA.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

416girl said:


> Happy Birthday Zephyr!


 :ditto :sas :hb


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I fell asleep at my computer last night too. :yawn Not very comfortable. :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My horoscope for today:

"Your key planet Mars is shocked by electrical Uranus today, awakening feelings that run very deep. Circumstances could compel you to go on an emotional journey now, even if you think you don't have time to explore this level of powerful intensity. But once you get over your resistance, this could turn out to be a surprisingly wonderful experience."

:con :get


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> 416girl said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Zephyr!
> ...


Happy Birthday! :hb


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Fiera said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > 416girl said:
> ...


Happy Burthday :hb :hb


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Happy Burthday :hb :hb


 :hb :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yesterday my right eye was blurry.

Today my right ear is blocked.


That medium was right. There IS something wrong with the right side of my body.

:spit :lol :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

om nom nom

Hot dogs and potato chips. A hearty meal, for sure.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I rarely think or say this, but, damn, I look really nice today. My lips are really pink for some odd reason, and my skin looks really clear.

Yay for pretty days!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dearest Doctor,

Maybe you misunderstand the situation, but I doubt eating bananas, yogurt, and drinking warm milk will knock me out at night 
I know what's addictive and what's not. I do my research. 
Yay.

All the best,
'Lyse.

Not angry. Actually I just had a great nap (doc said those are bad too but I was up way early and had klonopin in me). That's about the only thing she said that I agreed with. Naps always **** with my schedule. But why bother having a schedule anyway. Okay, better stop before I go nutso. Coooool as a cucumber. Happy. Relaxed.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Burthday :hb :hb
> ...


:hb :kiss, Zephyr!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i better get back to work.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I just spent about five minutes wondering why 40 x 5 comes to 200, but 40 + 40 + 40 + 40 + 40 comes to 240. Turns out it doesn't (obviously) and I'm an idiotic ****.

I'm wondering how and when I suffered this brain injury which caused me to lose so much intelligence.

Please attack me for my stupidity. I deserve to be shamed.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My parents are finally trying to get me to get a job. :afr :afr


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Yesterday a plant tried to French-kiss me. I was bending over to plug in the radio when suddenly my tongue was touched by plant.
Sorry but I don't kiss on first dates!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I love my job! It's my boss's birthday so he brought in Goldschlager and Seirra Nevada. It's a drink he made up.. a Swaying Marty! I'm good and buzzed now :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My apartment is colddd... but so is the rest of this damn country.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wolfen said:


> Yesterday a plant tried to French-kiss me. I was bending over to plug in the radio when suddenly my tongue was touched by plant.
> Sorry but I don't kiss on first dates!


 :rofl


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't wash your hands too much with anti-bacterial soap, it kills the good bacteria as well ...
Now my hands are all itchy and sandpaper-y. 



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Wolfen said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday a plant tried to French-kiss me. I was bending over to plug in the radio when suddenly my tongue was touched by plant.
> ...


I made a girl laugh.
There is a God. :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

must... exercise... self... control... no... more... chips...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

classic Queen.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I got a mike. *Marge giggle*
Anyone know how a guy who hates his own voice can have any use of it : be my guest and I will grant you wishes untold.
Yes yes there's vocoder's but they all sound robotic don't they?

I could use my Obi-Wan voice though. Use that in my music. Posibilities beyond any. Yes.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I am a roboto. I am always the same, but I will always be that way. = l


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am ****ing tired as hell.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

another day, another dollar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Von Iva. Halloween. Milwaukee. Yes.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

YES... YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

ummmm?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Sonofa*****, I've bleached my pants with toothpaste. I look down and find some Clinton-esq dribblings that look a bit lurid to the untrained eye on my pant leg, and wipe them off, only to find out that my jeans are now permanently stained by Colgate and my own failure at common sense grooming.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn time to go


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Successful phone call woop woop


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Successful phone call woop woop


Only person that calls me is my mommy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm no different except for the telemarketers who phone my house about 5 times a day.

This woman phoned me asking me to tutor her kid in math and I actually managed to say no successfully. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm no different except for the telemarketers who phone my house about 5 times a day.
> 
> This woman phoned me asking me to tutor her kid in math and I actually managed to say no successfully. It was pretty awesome.


Good for you for being able to say no. I think for people like us, that's gotta be one of the hardest things to do. :banana


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

_Any thought could be the beginning of the brand new tangled web you're spinning
Anyone could be a brand new love_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> YES... YES! YES! YES!


post of the day~! :banana


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Why can't pizza have zero calories and no fat? Wouldn't the world be a much better place to live? Scientists really need to get on that instead of worrying about silly things like black holes.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

I really want to do a zombie crawl, or zombie anything for that matter...


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I really want to see idledreamer do a zombie crawl, or zombie anything for that matter...


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

even if it meant your brains would be mine...


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Brains? I only have one, and you may as well have it, I'm definitely not using it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Speaking of Zombies...
[youtube:2aztav8f]b3RyBLwQpms[/youtube:2aztav8f]


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

well if you do the zombie crawl/whatever other zombie activities there are i'm game


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I saw her picking the charms out of her lucky charms, now she's blowing bubbles in her milk, I think my day has begun :fall I'm so glad I didn't have twins.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Phew. I think it's gonna be fine.

In either case, it's never as bad as I make it out to be.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Reachinghigher said:


> another day, another dollar


If you don't want your dollar, I'll take it. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am surprised I am up. I feel like going grocery shopping and then to get a haircut. I think I'll go lay down first. :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > another day, another dollar
> ...


ok you can have it :yes .......I've got another one :yes opcorn


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm awake or not.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

nothing comes to mind right now.....I'll check back later and see if I can contribute then :yes


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

NEED MOAR COWBELL.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

There is hope.....i can't find where I put it from the last time I used it....but there is hope. I know because I had some before :yes .........oh, there it is! :idea


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

How did saturday's get so bad ? " lameness overload "


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why is it so hard to find a sun hat?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What an empty day.

Aside from the... no actually it was just empty.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm so glad things are starting to go tits-up for the family on those ****ing BT adverts. I just hope they follow through and end it all with a bloody quadruple murder by the ex-husband.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

every day is like starting over


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I sometimes wish I could be a widdle baby ape, sitting on a rock and eating a peach while staring out at the open, peaceful sea. I would feel the refreshing breeze and watch as the sun sets at night, knowing I could then go to sleep and look forward to another day of being a happy, little monkey without a care in the world. Oh, and I would also get to be the first ninja ape. Ah, who am I kidding, it has probably already been done.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll have somea what he's smoking ^^^^ 

JK Bro.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I'm not sure if I'm awake or not.


LOL.

I missed you.

:kiss

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I'll have somea what he's smoking ^^^^
> 
> JK Bro.


Here, I'll share:

:cig

puff puff give, man, don't **** up the rotation.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> What an empty day.
> 
> Aside from the... no actually it was just empty.


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Why is it so hard to find a sun hat?


 :stu :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bon said:


> I saw her picking the charms out of her lucky charms, now she's blowing bubbles in her milk, I think my day has begun :fall I'm so glad I didn't have twins.


LOL I know having kids can be preeeeettty crazy sometimes. :eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ay


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

he's filipino.

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeeep. Not tired. I want to dance to the radio.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

dance dance dance dance dance to the radioooooooooo


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:3pfip531]WLG3S5WzHig[/youtube:3pfip531]

[youtube:3pfip531]6lcmNaXmjvs[/youtube:3pfip531]


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think my eyes are hazel and I just never noticed it before. There's a ring of green on the very outside of my irises.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Tomorrow might be a better day


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Hello, life sucks.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Roberto said:


> Hello, life sucks.


Hang in there. It'll get better :yes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Reachinghigher said:


> Roberto said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, life sucks.
> ...


Hi, you are nice. It probably will. But not before it sucks some more.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Trying to brush your teeth with hiccups, a cough and a runny nose is very annoying.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love how I get headaches that persist even after sleeping and into the next day. :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I love how I get headaches that persist even after sleeping and into the next day. :yay


LOL I love your sarcasm.

Sorry about your headache though. :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Here is my rant/vent for today:

FAVORTISM IN FAMILIES ENRAGES ME!!!!

OMG THEY TAKE HER KIDS EVERY EFFIN WHERE!!!

THEY COULDN'T CALL YESTERDAY TO SEE IF WE WANTED TO GO? OR MAYBE MY SON WANTED TO GO? NO, COMPLETELY BYPASSED US, CALLS HIS SISTER TO SEE IF HER BOYS WANT TO GO.

OF COURSE, WHY THE EFF NOT? THEY DO **** FOR THEM ALLLLLLLLL WEEK LONG AND PRACTICALLY EVERY WEEKEND, WHY NOT DO EVEN MORE. EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE BAD ON THE TRIPS AND DON'T LISTEN TO THEM.

OH BUT THEY DIDN'T EVEN BOTHER TO CALL AND ASK US .... WHY ... BECAUSE HIS SISTER SAID MY SON HAD A COUGH SO THEY "ASSUMED" INSTEAD OF CALLING AND ACTUALLY ASKING HOW HE WAS FEELING THAT WE WOULDN'T WANT TO GO.

THIS HAPPENS ALLLLLLLLLL THE TIME. ALLLLLLLLLLLL THE TIME.

YET WE, YES WE, WERE THE ONES WHO INVITED NAN AND POP TO GO WITH US LAST TIME WE WENT TO GETTYSBURG. THEY, IN TURN, INVITED THE BOYS, OF COURSE, BECAUSE THEY CAN'T EVER DO SOMETHING WITH JUST US AND OUR KIDS BECAUSE THE BOYS WOULD WANT TO GO. 

IT IS GETTING MORE AND MORE FRUSTRATING FOR ME.

I KEEP TRYING SO HARD TO NOT LET IT BOTHER ME... BUT I CAN'T HELP IT.

HER KIDS WILL BE STAYING WITH THEM ALL WEEKEND YET AGAIN GOING ON TRIPS WITH THEM, ETC....

WELL, YEAH I GUESS SHE NEEDS A BREAK BECAUSE SINCE SHE INSISTS HER BOYS HAVE TO GO TO FOOTBALL PRACTICE EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK (EVEN THOUGH THEY DIDN'T REALLY "MAKE" THE TEAM THEY HAVE TO SIT OUT GAMES, WTF?) AND DON'T HAVE TIME TO DO THEIR OWN HOMEWORK AS A RESULT, WHICH SHE DOES ALL OF THEIR PROJECTS AND HOMEWORK, SO YEAH, POOR THING IS WORN OUT AND NEEDS THIS BREAK. BUT THE BOYS WILL GET TO SKIP THEIR GAME TODAY BECAUSE THEY WILL BE GOING SOMEWHERE WITH NAN AND POP YET AGAIN. SO, THE POINT OF ALL THE PRACTICES WAS WHAT???? OH YEAH, ANOTHER REASON TO GET THEM OUT OF HER HAIR.

WHEN I HEARD ABOUT ALL THIS YESTERDAY, I GOT SO MAD, I JUST CRIED. IT REALLY HURTS.

****.

IF YOU MADE IT THIS FAR, THANKS FOR READING.

I WISH I KNEW OF A WAY TO NOT LET THIS GET TO ME.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My daily horoscope:

"Although today might be your day off, it's hard to relax. It's as if you cannot find the right balance between doing what you promised and not doing anything at all. You may feel as if you deserve a bit of downtime and you could develop resentment toward those who represent authority or responsibility. Remember, your annoyance is not really caused by anyone else; you can improve your day by simply changing your attitude.


Thanks, Mr. Daily Horoscope for bringing me back to reality.

So, its not anyone else CAUSING me to feel this way. 
So WHY CAN I NOT SHAKE IT!
AHHH!
I need to change MY OWN attitude.
Even though I'd love to punch someone in the face today.
I'll try I'll try... breathe Lori... breathe....

I totally get it though. It shouldn't bother me. I shouldn't care.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nooo, I can't get sick now...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The test and use of a man's education is that he finds pleasure in the exercise of his mind.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

omg it will be perfect!! yay!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

About time he cooked for once jeez my name isn't ****ing Ronald Mcdonald .


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

That book was more depressing than it was funny.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The buck stops here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*yawn* *insomnia* *nap* *random keyboard faceplant (it's new, I have to break it in!)* 6g4rfvg5b9

There.
Oh, right. Zoo pictures. I'll get on that. Well it wasn't really a zoo. Wildlife Park, if you will. My camera sucks *** - that'll learn me to drop it. I have a feeling most of them came out awful, it was already freezing cold and foggy and misty.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, there has been something stuck in the back of my throat all day. This is highly irritating.

:hairball


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It's almost bedtime.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have poster's block.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's the worst kind of block!

D:


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've got a lot of **** to do, and it's really interfering with my farting around time. I usually like to devote huge blocks of time to sitting in my underwear, eating non-fat yogurt, and watching Golden Girls re-runs, but oh no... not lately. I haven't even _once_ been able to clear my schedule to smear myself in _Move Over, Butter!_ brand butter substitute and spend the day sliding down the hardwood floors with my cat riding on my stomach like a bobsled. What kind of unjust world do I live in?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

today was a very nice day after all. got some really nice pics at the lake.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

all the cool youtube names are taken. *siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That's the worst kind of block!
> 
> D:


*fixed*


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Hold on to your words
Cause talk is cheap
And remember me tonight
When you're asleep


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i've been noticing kids (early teens) around my neighborhood wearing green shirts. what the hell does it mean? i started to see this a few weeks ago.

i looked on the net and the only thing i found was something called the "greenlighters." but that was somekind of hoax from what i read. now i really want to know why they're wearing them?!?!?!?!? the kids in my neighborhood don't wear collar shirts, though, just t-shirts?



> *Greenlighters* are an emerging underground movement of sexually promiscuous teenagers, including bisexual, homosexual, and heterosexual members. Members of this movement wear a green polo shirt with the collar up, indicating that they are open to pretty much any sexual adventure. When someone comes up to them and puts the collar down, they are "collared" and will go with that person and do whatever sexual act they ask. Transfer of money is not usually involved. Some parent groups are starting to get involved - urging parents to go through their kids clothes and confiscate green shirts and polos. Supposedly this has been going on since mid-2004 and may be related to the "chavs" in Britain somehow.


that made me lol, btw.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't worry, I'll catch you


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rise and shine, I'm still up. what a wacky night schedule


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It needs to get heeere!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Greek quiz today. 

paideuoimi, paideuois, paideuoi, paideuoimen, paideuoite, paideuoien...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

That's strange. A couple of threads haven't been locked yet :sus


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my coworker just told me she has a tat on her tit. not breast, tit and it kind of shocked me. i dont think im a prude so maybe im just over sensetive.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Why do I insist on trying to be intelligent when I'm just not.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i've been noticing kids (early teens) around my neighborhood wearing green shirts. what the hell does it mean? i started to see this a few weeks ago.
> 
> i looked on the net and the only thing i found was something called the "greenlighters." but that was somekind of hoax from what i read. now i really want to know why they're wearing them?!?!?!?!? the kids in my neighborhood don't wear collar shirts, though, just t-shirts?
> 
> ...


OMG :eek

I think I saw one of those about a month ago. Weird.... :eyes 
They'll do "anything???!!!???" OMG wow.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

This thread was locked (of course) but I wanted to ditto Drella's response quite badly so I shall put it here:



Drella said:


> jane said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many things wrong with the idea that woman have it so much easier, and should stop complaining because men have all the problems. I would need a lot more space than this.
> ...


:ditto :ditto :ditto

With all that was said, the thread was simply ended with the statement that the OP must be trying to rid the world of stereotypes. Of course this is ridiculous. The OP, and many other women here, came for support, only to be repeatedly dismissed and/or have our troubles diminished by ignorant comments. Since there are so few places to go for SA support, it becomes a frustrating issue that many feel it is important to take action regarding, not a battle in the war against stereotypes.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Every guy in Oxford, MS is dating a gorgeous blonde with huge breasts (even the nerds, the metalheads, etc.). I've realized this. I just don't stand a chance, the odds are stacked so ridiculously against me. How can I compare with that?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, I've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

oxycontin time


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tonight:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Holy crap it's October.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Holy crap it's October.


lol. yeah, didn't you get the memo?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, my voice is horrendous. :lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't like my voice either. I sound like a little kid. People think I'm 6 when I talk on the phone.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate my voice too. i have a lisp.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

We all age at the same speed, so why are some people older than others?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just watched 'surf's up' with my niece (almost 2) and nephew (4). i liked the humor in the movie.

[youtube:23h2cyo0]r3oCBmKu8Q4[/youtube:23h2cyo0]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where the **** are my keys?!?!?!?!?!? ****!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Holy crap it's October.


LOL dude, its almost NOVEMBER!! Can you believe it? Almost halfway through October already. Got some really nice fall shots at the lake. And its been so warm and nice during the day..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Okay, my voice is horrendous. :lol


I always feel like I sound "cheesey." I hearby stand by that. Its true. My cheeseyness comes out in my voice. Its hard to sound normal when I have to record myself for the answering machine and stuff. :troll

Whenever I have to hear myself I pretty much cringe and turn red... get all embarrassed. awww yeah SA


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Where the **** are my keys?!?!?!?!?!? ****!!!!


On top of your dresser? :stu


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Where the @#%$ are my keys?!?!?!?!?!? @#%$!!!!
> ...


Don't you hate that! I know where all important papers are, but as my mom says, I can't keep track of my keys for 1 outing. I'm down to one set.
On the kitchen counter under the crap you carried in;-)_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Where the **** are my keys?!?!?!?!?!? ****!!!!


i think i saw then in the ban thread,...or was it the 'Paddle Smiley Icon Vote' thread in the voting booth section? :con


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had the grossest canneloni ever. uke

I used to love canneloni, too. It's tainted now, forever.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> D?


D:?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't live like this anymore. I am falling.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

[youtube:ib12vige]8s01ytmvQyQ[/youtube:ib12vige]


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

maybe just one more time

for old time's sake


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

This is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen :cry 
[youtube:25959xiq]ZPqDEWQXcm8[/youtube:25959xiq]


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I am never eating fast food again.

I had a chicken sandwich and curly fries at Hardees Sunday and I am still sick from food poisoning

_This is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen_

Beautiful girl, pretty voice. But the Boston Celtics T-shirt ruined it for me .


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I swear my new hair conditioner smells exactly like skittles.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok , that was embarrassing.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

And where tf is my phone jeez today is reeeeally p1ss1n me off.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I got chills.
They're multiplyin'.
And I'm losin' control.
'Cause the power
you're supplyin',
it's electrifyin'!


You better shape up,
'cause I need a man
and my heart is set on you.
You better shape up;
you better understand
to my heart I must be true.


Nothin' left, nothin' left for me to do.

You're the one that I want.
(you are the one i want want), o, o, oo, honey.
The one that I want.
(you are the one i want want), o,o,oo, honey.
The one that I want
(you are the one i want),o, o, oo
The one I need.
Oh, yes indeed.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish I was physically capable of projecting my voice so that people could hear me when I say things like 'hello', 'bye', 'thank you', 'sorry' and 'excuse me'. That way they would see that I actually do have manners.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap it's October.
> ...


It came a little late :b



CoconutHolder said:


> LOL dude, its almost NOVEMBER!! Can you believe it? Almost halfway through October already. Got some really nice fall shots at the lake. And its been so warm and nice during the day..


I honestly can't believe it. Time fliessss.

On another note, happy birthday mom!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I drink too much. It leaves me depressed.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

whats i3.ytimg.com?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm really gonna do this. Yep.

Now, at least three hours every day this week should be enough.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Apparently i'm the most messed up in my personality class, scoring highest on neuroticism and lowest (actually someone tied) on extraversion haha


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Soooooooo boooooooored :fall


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Soooooooo boooooooored :fall


Try putting on some makeup oke


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Today it is pasta night! you all are invited


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bon said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Soooooooo boooooooored :fall
> ...


:lol :lol

Give it to me give it to me, electricity!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I live such a fulfilling life.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lalalalala


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

if i die right now, right here, where i'm sitting, no one would be able to find my body. my room is a ****ing mess. the search party would have to wait until my dead corpse starts to smell before they get any clue of where i'm at.



...on a lighter note, i went to the mall today and bought a new pair of shoes and a shirt.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi everyone. Life is like a box of chocolates.... all you get is FAT! *ugh* Someone make me put these away!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's colder than a mofo in here.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

more dissapointed than anything


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Excuse me, is someone here... ****ing Ben Affleck?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

baaaaaaaagh I feel as if everyone I've ever come into contact with despises me right now.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Barbeque chicken wraps from the dinner :yay


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> baaaaaaaagh I feel as if everyone I've ever come into contact with despises me right now.


You're peachy keen in my book.

I should really start on my homework...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I drank a bunch of coffee earlier in the night so I could stay up and study for my killer immunology exam today, and now it's 3:30 am here, and I am wide awake!! I think I should get an A just for being so dedicated :yes


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn, I have to leave for work in less than 2 hours.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am bursting with anticipation...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

brrrrrrrrrr

*shivers*

:hyper


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I should be sleeping.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

One of my favorites sold. Good and bad.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sigh why do guys on this board compare men to animals when it comes to sex? sow their seeds and all that. animals are also incestual you numbnuts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*Outbox (5)*
Check your messages, people!

Ever had a night that felt like five? Because I just did. It had almost everything in it. Did a fine job of reminding me how broke I am and also how much more awesome dreams are than real life. I'll probably spend the rest of the day in my cave (bedroom) trying to think happy thoughts.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"creepy middle aged man", other wise known as "creepy older guy". Is the creepy part really necessary. Once you've identified someone as male, and then as someone who has the audacity to be over 35, isn't the creepy part superfluous?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

It's barely 1pm, and today has already been a failure on so many levels.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> *Outbox (5)*
> Check your messages, people!


none.... :sigh :sas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> Perfectionist said:
> 
> 
> > baaaaaaaagh I feel as if everyone I've ever come into contact with despises me right now.
> ...


yah, I like you too. :kiss


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> sigh why do guys on this board compare men to animals when it comes to sex? sow their seeds and all that. animals are also incestual you numbnuts


Yeah, whats up with that? :stu

There are many squirrels outside collecting their nuts for the winter. They are so cute. Those nuts are tiny. hahaha I cracked one open and I said to my son "I wonder if humans can eat these?" and he put it in his mouth then preceded to spit it back out with a disgusted look on his face.. lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

fwiw:

If you are ever listening to a song you like and are singing along part ways cuz you know part of the song.... then you start to wonder "hmmm, I wonder what this song is about???" Well, here's the answer: drugs. drugs, cops, money, and sex. Usually.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmk getting up at 5 is for the insane. 

I literally feel like I'm struggling to stay alive, let alone awake. :eyes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've only gotten 6 hours of sleep this week so far. Getting a bit loopy :eyes Have so much to get done tonight ugh!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Have a customer who's trying to quit smoking and slipped up and bought a pack. He gave me the rest of the pack and then gave me one of his nicotine patches and said I should quit :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

[youtube:3dsc9k2x]xsP_j88gUjI[/youtube:3dsc9k2x]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

at this point, a threatened slap with the hand will achieve the same purpose as a slap.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tomorrow my niece turns 2 years old. 

we are going to get her something later today.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ancient's Niece! [image]<img src=http://www.getsmileyface.com/new/happy_birthday/11.gif border=0>
Smiley Face[/image]


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^lol, thanks.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man that smells yummy .


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tick faster clock! I wants to go home!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Zzz Zzz politics, politics, politics jeez just choose a freakin president already.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's possible I'm the most awkward person on earth. So, today I was out with my dad, and we ran into one of his work acquaintances. Anyway, they blabbed for a bit, and eventually the guy was like, "I'd better get going, I have a meeting with Mr. Pope at (whatever time)." I said "yeah, the last thing you want to do is piss off the Pope"... and there was just silence.

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> It's possible I'm the most awkward person on earth. So, today I was out with my dad, and we ran into one of his work acquaintances. Anyway, they blabbed for a bit, and eventually the guy was like, "I'd better get going, I have a meeting with Mr. Pope at (whatever time)." I said "yeah, the last thing you want to do is piss off the Pope"... and there was just silence.
> 
> :lol


LMMFAO!! I don't know what was wrong with your dad or that dude but I would have been cracking up! That was funny as hell!

reminds me,
My mom used to say to me "YOUR ENOUGH TO PISS THE POPE OFF!!"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My random SA case of the day:

Okay so I went to Sheetz to get gas. I was a feelin' all SA'ish because ITS SO BIG there. And bright. Plus I'm not used to going there.

Anywho I was feeling "cheesy/nervous" and I get in line and there is this guy in front of me getting checked out. I look at the register dude and OMG I nearly lost it. It was a combination of my nerves and his STRIKINGLY SIMILAR appearance to this dude that was in Road Trip. Yanno the skinny one who's car they ended up taking and his credit card. haha funny movie.

So anyway I'm looking around nervously, snickering because I couldn't believe how MUCH he looked like him. 

Anyway nothin serious but I couldn't help but keep smiling and snickering and even giggling a bit. It was out of nervousness! aww nervousness can do tricky things sometimes.

:eyes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible I'm the most awkward person on earth. So, today I was out with my dad, and we ran into one of his work acquaintances. Anyway, they blabbed for a bit, and eventually the guy was like, "I'd better get going, I have a meeting with Mr. Pope at (whatever time)." I said "yeah, the last thing you want to do is piss off the Pope"... and there was just silence.
> ...


Haha me too. I dunno, some people are touchy :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess it's just regular strength, and that's why taking 4 advil did about as much to relieve my headache as punching myself in the head.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OBAMA

OBAMA

OBAMA


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not even hungry. That's so unlike me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Three passions have governed my life: 
The longings for love, the search for knowledge, 
And unbearable pity for the suffering of [humankind].

Love brings ecstasy and relieves loneliness. 
In the union of love I have seen 
In a mystic miniature the prefiguring vision 
Of the heavens that saints and poets have imagined.

With equal passion I have sought knowledge. 
I have wished to understand the hearts of [people]. 
I have wished to know why the stars shine.

Love and knowledge led upwards to the heavens, 
But always pity brought me back to earth; 
Cries of pain reverberated in my heart 
Of children in famine, of victims tortured 
And of old people left helpless. 
I long to alleviate the evil, but I cannot, 
And I too suffer.

This has been my life; I found it worth living.

- Bertrand Russell


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

almost there...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm going to make an old lady kittie shirt and wear it every day :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5000 posts!!!









:boogie :clap :boogie :clap :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Congrats! :boogie :boogie

I need to learn about cars and how they...move fast and drive places and stuff.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> 5000 posts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*D:*

haha..Just kidding..yay! :yay


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> 5000 posts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nw :nw :nw

you probably got to 5000 faster than any SASer. this should be put in record books~!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my niece turns 2 today!

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I spent 50 minutes in class today watching a slideshow showcasing the size differences among..uh..the male anatomy of bats. On zoom, no less.

Thanks university. I shall file that under things I never wanted, or needed, to know.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Truthfully, I'm really pissed off!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This should not be making me happy :lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I got a call from the College Democrats asking me to do phone canvassing for Ronnie Musgrove. I said that I couldn't. It was awful, because I really _want_ to, but I know that I _can't_. I can do paperwork, I can draw posters, but I cannot call strangers. ops


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I really REALLY hope the Red Sox can win this one!

And I am exhausted. Boy, am I going to sleep well tonight!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Another boring *** day at work ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ladidah


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think I'm going to speak kittie for the rest of the day. meow meow mew meow mew mreowr!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

meow tmeoow.

meow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I stick to Chinese.

You stick to cat.

you pay now?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

meow meow rawr!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Never question Bruce Dickinson. :no 

We need more cowbell. :yes 


YOU WATCH COWBELL VIDEO YOU LAUGH LIKE HIHEENA (SPELLING?).

*DICLAIMER*

I love Chinese people. Very much. I just like to pretend sometimes and its fun. Aries, sometimes we're like big kids. Anyway, I love everyone. So I hope no one ever feels like I'm making fun of anyone. 

:sas


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sas

meow.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

meow meow meow :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

pew! pew! pew!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You people with the SA meow like cats?

meoooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


yeah I don't wanna do the dishes
someone come do them please.

*sigh*

baaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

purrrrr


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

reow hisssssssssssssssss


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> You people with the SA meow like cats?


meeeeow :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If at LEAST one of two things works, my night might turn around.

_You fuel my *anger.*_


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Way to bring your A-Game today Dice-K.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Give it to me give it to me... shock!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

DAMNIT.

PERIOD.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bacon rules! Meow!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

$1.51 !?!!?

What.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Why was there bacon in the soap!?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I bought bacon mints the other day. They did not taste like bacon.. they tasted like evil.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?????


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bacon mints? Madness! MADNESS!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

let me borrow that top, betch.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon mints? Madness! MADNESS!
> ...


?????????!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Dear Penthouse Forum,

Today, a guy told me that if I ever I something I wanted him to do for me to just let him know, and he'll do it for me. Things have not escalated past that innocuous yet innuendo-filled comment, but rest assured, leather chaps and muscley Polynesian men will be involved. This reminds me of when I was asked about who wears the pants in my relationships (yeah, I live in a world of hypotheticals), to which I responded that there are no pants. I had to awkwardly reassure them all that pants do factor into the equation, but I actually think I was on the right track. Pants only get in the way of my dreams. Where am I right now?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I can't believe what I just saw.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

mserychic said:


> I bought bacon mints the other day. They did not taste like bacon.. they tasted like evil.


sorry those didn't work out...i know how much you like bacon...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I was very very tired before the big rally by the Red Sox tonight, but all that excitement got me quite perked up. I dunno if I will be able to sleep tonight. And no, I'm not complaining, I would mess up my sleep schedule any day of the week for the Red Sox.

Oh, and JD Drew has a new fan in me :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i am sooooooooooooooooooooooo ****ing drunk right now!

today was one of the best days i've had in a long time.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

o .ond youQ


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YEAH!

LET THAT ALCOHOL SHOW THAT SA WHO IS BOSS!


(hope you feel okay later.)


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

My roommate's birfday is today, will I have the courage to attend this silly hat party that my sister is hosting in our apartment?!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No one I think is in my tree.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wanna live in a treehouse. If that little twig my landlady insisted on having us plant would just grow already, I'd build one myself. Anything if it means not having to stay in here.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

worse hangover ever!

someone kill me!


p.s. don't drink before waiting in line for a roller coaster.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> worse hangover ever!
> 
> someone kill me!
> 
> p.s. don't drink before waiting in line for a roller coaster.


Buy some kind bud, that always helps with hangovers. Or drink some more alcohol, even better. :yes

p.s. don't actually take my advice.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Time for a snack!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Feels like this mouthwash I got in Spain gets rid of more than just bacteria and plaque. I hope my tongue is still there.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Polar said:


> Feels like this mouthwash I got in Spain gets rid of more than just bacteria and plaque. I hope my tongue is still there.


I hate mouthwash. It's incredibly painful.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> worse hangover ever!


Drink tons and tons of water after drinking usually keeps me from having hang overs :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , that pizza was rank uke :yes


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

WHY, _WHY_ did you leave my money here? 
AGHHH YOU'RE SUCH A DICK


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

mserychic said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > worse hangover ever!
> ...


definitely - it's like hangover/100. unless it's tequila, tequila ruins me no matter what, and it smells like a mausoleum. D=

I hate math homework. =l


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ahhhh! I don't like this.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So it really sucks when you want to have a bath for the first time in, like, forever, aaand there's no hot water.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If you're welfare and you know it clap your hands :clap 

:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> No one I think is in my tree.


Get out of your tree then. 

Reminds me of my best friend's mom. When my bff would be pissin off her mom, her mom would say "Get out of your tree, Sher." I always loved that. Maybe I have a weird sense of humour but I've always gotten a kick out of that. Another thing she'd say a lot was "Get off of your broom, Sher." If she was being moody. :lol

ON a side note I'll get to see my best friend and her mom tomorrow, and everyone else. Its her little boy's 2nd bday party. He's only 2 months younger than my Cami.

My other childhood bff.. her mom used to always yell "JESUS JUMPIN' ERIN!" when she'd get upset with her. :lol

wow am i ramblin or what.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I wanna live in a treehouse. If that little twig my landlady insisted on having us plant would just grow already, I'd build one myself. Anything if it means not having to stay in here.


 :hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > worse hangover ever!
> ...


 :lol :rofl :lol :rofl :lol

Hope you feel batter soon, Ancient.  :hug I mean better. :sas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Time for a snack!


Nachos! Don't forget the sour cream. Yummmmy. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > worse hangover ever!
> ...


AND eat bananas! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> K , that pizza was rank uke :yes


Sorry to hear that. :stu :hug


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh **** I wish but there are no Tostito's to speak of. I might have popcorn with nacho flavouring though, lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

crazytomato said:


> WHY, _WHY_ did you leave my money here?
> AGHHH YOU'RE SUCH A DICK


 :hug


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ You're way too quick!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So it really sucks when you want to have a bath for the first time in, like, forever, aaand there's no hot water.


OH man sorry to hear that, that does suck. :yes



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> If you're welfare and you know it clap your hands :clap
> 
> :um


 :spit


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> ^ You're way too quick!


LMAO

I'm in a REAL jibba' jabbin' mood right now. What can I say? :stu 

LETS TALK EVERYONE! yay talking is good. I like it. Weird huh?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Oh **** I wish but there are no Tostito's to speak of. I might have popcorn with nacho flavouring though, lol.


good luck! I bet you can find something good. Raid those cuboards! :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha coco is more ninja than any of us.

Yeah I sang the welfare song last night and my mom wasn't too impressed lol. 

Mm popcorn. I wonder if we have any, cause what I do know is there's white cheddar flavouring BOOYA. My nights are this exciting, I know it's hard to believe. I bet this is gonna be on a new page.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm moving out of my mom's house!! (maybe) :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> i'm moving out of my mom's house!! (maybe) :yay


THAT IS ****ING AWESOME! :banana :squeeze

GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Haha coco is more ninja than any of us.
> 
> Yeah I sang the welfare song last night and my mom wasn't too impressed lol.
> 
> Mm popcorn. I wonder if we have any, cause what I do know is there's white cheddar flavouring BOOYA. My nights are this exciting, I know it's hard to believe. I bet this is gonna be on a new page.


Naaa I think we have a while to go yet on this page. I got to start this one though. :b That tends to happen when I go on one of my coco rants. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMMFAO I just started the next page too! hhahahha

MUWAHAHHAHAAHAAAA!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

damnit. did i scare everyone away? :cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > i'm moving out of my mom's house!! (maybe) :yay
> ...


 :thanks


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i feel much better now. i still have a small headache. 

anyway, i still have to workout today. i hope this headache doesn't **** with my workout groove.

i have to read 5 long chapters for my history class by next wednesday.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

if i loose my job i'm probably going to sell my *** on hollywood and vine.

i'm just putting it out there.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What happened here?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I left my cell at work grrr!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

but the most wonderful thing about tiggers is I'm the only one


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

njodis said:


> but the most wonderful thing about *tiggers* is I'm the only one


:eek oh my god! I can't believe he said that!

*sigh* :rain


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hey hey honey take a whiff on me o/` take a whiff on me take a whiff on me, all you ??? take a whiff on me o/` hey hey honey take a whiff on me o/`


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

what's up people hows it hangin?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> what's up people hows it hangin?


 :wel


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> :wel


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

jchildr said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > :wel
> ...


Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Sleep is fun.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sometimes it feels like something's wrong but i don't quite know what it is.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

lyssado707 said:


> Sometimes it feels like something's wrong but i don't quite know what it is.


 :ditto 
Even when I'm not depressed or anxious there is always that nagging thought in the back of my head that something must be wrong...I hate it. Need to get rid of it...but how :con


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I need to lose 10 pounds (and it must be fat). From now on, 5-6 trips to the gym a week, 5 runs a week of 3-5 miles each, and a healthier diet. Target weight: 139 pounds. I doubt I will reach it :lol I always set unrealistic goals.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

139 lbs? I haven't seen that since I was 18!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

dfa


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Look at me!! I'm making an S blue!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

stay off the drugs, droog


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:low five!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

ew, perv!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:five star binder?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

kinky


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Where tf is the delivery boy .
Jeez diddy mow already.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it just me or does the new SAS feel kinda lifeless ??????


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't like this at all.


well, it seems the 2 warnings that i had are gone. that's a good thing.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I keep accidentally clicking posters names instead of the thread title...then my name shows up as the last person to visit their page. :yikes


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I was polite, and asked them to get the swing that they tore of my daughters swing out of the weeds, I even said "Thank you." First, I'm surprised that I even said anything, 2. I went out with my shirt inside out. 3. Dee doesn't help the anxiety, it's over, done, forget it." 4............WTF is wrong with people, do they not have respect for another's property.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm so god damn tired, but maybe that's a good thing.

So tired I almost didn't even notice the new board.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have 680 Random Thoughts, holy hell. Well good to know.

681 including this one.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jesus ****ing christ, some people take **** too serious. when did this become a "who's SA is more worse" contest? 

i hope they fix what ever is wrong with the new site. it's been giving me a huge headache.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't like that you can check the whole site when you're not logged in. for some reason it makes me paranoid.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need to start eating more.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My Amazon recommendation list is always a hodgepodge of perversions and randomness that keeps me scratching my head, and most likely atop some federal alert list. Here's today's recommendations for me:
The Complete Idiot's Guide to Pleasing Your Woman 
A New Earth (Oprah's Book Club) 
Astroglide Sensual Strawberry - Personal Lubricant, 5 oz.
Killer Clown: John Wayne: The John Wayne Gacy Murders 


I'm totally ordering that Gacy book, by the way. And the Astroglide.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> i don't like that you can check the whole site when you're not logged in. for some reason it makes me paranoid.


:ditto


----------



## illusion_ofhappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel lost. That's sad. Usually I would complain but the fact that I feel 'lost' because of a forum change makes me want to hit myself. 

I also have another headache. Nightly headaches until next Saturday 

Right, and I'm last year's username with however many posts I made since the change :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow.

That took a lot of effort.

*wipes sweat off of forhead"

hard to get used to. 


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

I am sheep


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

this is taking too much effort


good night sas


----------



## illusion_ofhappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Yeah, yeah, yeah
I knew it all along
I knew it from the very start
And I felt it in my heart
(If there's even
One to feel)_


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I miss the old forum.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> I miss the old forum.


ditto?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Clear out your inbox!! :b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Noca said:


> ditto?


Yeah this will take some getting used to.......

I saw a thread in the New Posts section - "It's been awhile and guess what, I'm pregnant" and the next thing I saw was "by Noca". I was like WTF?



illusion_ofhappiness said:


> Right, and I'm last year's username with however many posts I made since the change :lol


For a minute there, I thought you had a fan.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> I miss the old forum.


Me too. Change is hard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

we're not going to keep it. :sigh
it was too much for her, emotionally. she was crying all day today. she is sleeping now, probably exhausted from crying.
we are going to see someone about it tomorrow.
we really wanted to keep it. we are both heartbroken. we are going to try this again some other time.

:sigh


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> we're not going to keep it. :sigh
> it was too much for her, emotionally. she was crying all day today. she is sleeping now, probably exhausted from crying.
> we are going to see someone about it tomorrow.
> we really wanted to keep it. we are both heartbroken. we are going to try this again some other time.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that man. I can't even imagine how tough that must be for the both of you. I guess I don't really know what to say, but I hope that things get better. Stay strong.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

So very sorry to hear this too. I wish you both well during this very difficult time. :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

In the land of the blind, the girl who just smacked her eye with a pen top is king.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have 1570 posts in this thread.



Why isn't my avatar moving?

WHY WHY WHY???

and why can't I properly get a siggy picture to come up?

WHY WHY WHY???

And where are ALL the smilies?

WHERE WHERE WHERE??? EDIT: I FOUND THEM.



Hey Ancient, ((((hugs)))))
soccer mom, lol.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I never thought it would happen but I received a marriage proposal yesterday morning.

As I was walking into the train station a man, probably about mid-50s and bit haggard-looking, stopped in front of me and said "You're beautiful." I smiled and said thank you and walked on, and then he called after me "Can I marry you?" Sadly it wasn't meant to be and I had to decline, but it was nice to be asked.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ :lol

Ugh, of course I had to wake up about two minutes before they showed up at my door. I totally forgot the annual fundraising was today, I had no cash handy and had to leave them with nothing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I don't like how you can't edit PMs anymore. :eyes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh sunday. 
Only thing worse than a sunday is a wet and windy sunday .
Not Cool weatherman not cool at all. "does shakey head thing smiley"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have so much work to do, but here I am... farting around SAS with you guys.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

It's 54 and cloudy out, I love this weather.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> I have 1570 posts in this thread.


How did you know that? I'm assuming there's some link from which you may acquire such information, otherwise I'll just have to cower behind my "Lips" chair out of fear of your psychic wrath.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

hsgh


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been quit for 2 Months, 2 Weeks, 4 hours, 15 minutes and 31 seconds (75 days). I have saved $291.31 by not smoking 1,879 cigarettes. I have saved 6 Days, 12 hours and 35 minutes of my life. My Quit Date: 8/5/2008 9:30 AM

(I just checked my quitkeeper!)


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't want to go to work today..but if I call in I get b***h out via phone. Hmm to go or not to go that is the question?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

sheppard2005 said:


> I've been quit for 2 Months, 2 Weeks, 4 hours, 15 minutes and 31 seconds (75 days). I have saved $291.31 by not smoking 1,879 cigarettes. I have saved 6 Days, 12 hours and 35 minutes of my life. My Quit Date: 8/5/2008 9:30 AM
> 
> (I just checked my quitkeeper!)


Congrats! :clap How'd you do it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

ShyFX said:


> Congrats! :clap How'd you do it, if you don't mind me asking?


I tried a lot of different ways, but the only way I could do it was cold turkey. Just quit like an hour at a time, and then a day at a time. Nicotine leaves your system in 72 hours, that is the peak of withdrawal. I also prayed a lot, and clung to the internet, quitnet.com and whyquit.com help so much. Oh, and if I get an urge for "just one", I remind myself that I'm a puff away from a pack a day. It's the nature of the addiction.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, you're strong, cold turkey seems impossible for me right now. I might try the patch or the gum. Keep it up Sheppard.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Drella said:


> How did you know that? I'm assuming there's some link from which you may acquire such information, otherwise I'll just have to cower behind my "Lips" chair out of fear of your psychic wrath.


In a list of threads, hold the mouse over the envelope on the left side of the thread subject. A little message will display showing the number of posts you have made in that thread.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> How did you know that? I'm assuming there's some link from which you may acquire such information, otherwise I'll just have to cower behind my "Lips" chair out of fear of your psychic wrath.


LOL yeah, says in scary voice "BEWARE OF MY PSYCHIC WRATH! MUWAHAHAHA! You are funny woman. 

Illusions explained it well. I believe its the "envelope" that you hold the mouse over right before the title of the thread before you come in here.

Well catch ya'll on the flipside.. gotta finish wash and clean/shower etc etc etc............ and baaaaaaaaaaaaaah like a sheep.........baaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lalalalalalalalala


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27,900 posts :banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't think clearly... ALDSGHAOASFSGFASOOASFOASFASF.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought that said Fart Thread up there :um


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Is there anyway we can change it back? I don't like this at all.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont think any doctor cares about my depression anymore. I guess they see me as a lost cause...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> For a minute there, I thought you had a fan.


That would be awkward :lol

However I don't like how people can stalk the hell out of me - I will see who it is though.



> Current Activity: Viewing Thread...


This is too much. At least I don't have a headache tonight. Yet.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm no longer angry, frustrated, I just want to cry. Pressure has to be released. I'm really feeling like **** but I'm not going to over-react.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

feeling, breathing, wondering, hoping, and releasing to emptiness


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Stupid headache. And there are no more painkillers. Ugh. And no, I'm not taking those.

Kill me for a moment.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sup everyone?

hiya.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Polar explained it well. I believe its the "envelope" that you hold the mouse over right before the title of the thread before you come in here.
> 
> Well catch ya'll on the flipside.. gotta finish wash and clean/shower etc etc etc............ and baaaaaaaaaaaaaah like a sheep.........baaaaaaaaaaah.


 Had to edit this quote of mine. Made a boo boo. Sorry Illusioins. Maybe its because you both have green avatars? :stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ :lol

Gotta love green. Fall is stealing much of it though, but that's okay, we need some variation.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't get it, I chaned my avatar but its not coming up???

What is up with that. When I click on my profile pic under the edit section, it comes up as the recent one I upoaded, yet its still the same pic.


*baaaaaaaah* *sigh*


*pssssssh*


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I don't get it, I chaned my avatar but its not coming up???
> 
> What is up with that. When I click on my profile pic under the edit section, it comes up as the recent one I upoaded, yet its still the same pic.
> 
> ...


In your control panel, there are two different areas to change your pic, one is for profile pic, and one is for avatar pic. I think they're listed next to each other.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oops, they're not next to each other. In the user control panel, it is first link under settings and options.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you.

I did that. Its still not changing. *shrug*


well goodnight, all.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Things have happened today that I'd like to have burned from my memory. I'm going to try and sleep tonight, but I think I'm too traumatized. It was like being touched by that clown all over again. Maybe there never was a clown. All I know is that I've been deeply disturbed today and it will stay with me for the remainder of my life; I'll do what I can to pick up the pieces and move on. Maybe on my death bed, I can finally say I've forgotten it. By then, the dementia will have to have wiped it out.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, I love that this thread is rated as "terrible." I wish there was a rating lower than the one star salute, like half an arm of the star or something, so that I could go back and give all of my threads their much deserved failure rating.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

This week I'm telling my instructors I'm dropping my classes and focusing on the election.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

My pages are loading too slow. I think I oughta go to bed. Gotta get up at 5 am and start the work week. Bummer. 'Night.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow! I think we managed to recreate Fear and Loathing quite well. Can't wait to go back to Vegas :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sheppard2005 said:


> Oops, they're not next to each other. In the user control panel, it is first link under settings and options.


Thanks. I finally got it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

The dog is getting acupuncture, it has a better life than I do..........


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think shes ok with our arrangement. i think. i wish women would just come out and say what they want instead of throwing the question back at me. wtf just answer damnit.

is damnit spelled in one or two words? hmmmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's two, and don't CUSS! :rotf


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes the "view new posts" is there and sometimes its not.

Why? :sus There *will* be new posts.

Anywho, anyone who wants to be my "friend" can click me and add me. I tried to add a few ppls but the thing is, I don't wanna be the one to add lots of people and then the ppl will feel badly that they don't wanna be my friend and click "yes" anyway because they don't want me to cry like a little girl and I don't want that to happen, so, yeah, if you wanna be my friend, I wanna be yours. Holy run-on sentence.

p.s. I only accept cool ppl, A.K.A people with social anxiety.  Seriously though, I like you all.

Thats about it for now!

Catch ya'll on the flipside!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want people to feel bad for me :no
Oh - except the people at human resources tomorrow so they can hook me up with a sweetastic job 

But everyone else can cut the crap.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i'm tired.


baaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh.



i have a case of the Mondays.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

My breakfast...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dinner with my boss in 1 hour eek!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My sleeping pattern is all over the place... that's got to be fixed, and soon.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Sometimes the "view new posts" is there and sometimes its not.
> 
> Why? :sus There *will* be new posts.
> 
> ...


On that note i don't thing i'm gonna add anyone , not that i don't love you all or anything i dunno i guess it's not a "macho" thing to do so to speak.
So yeah just because i'm not adding anyone dont take it personally and think i don't like you or nothing if anything it's on the contrary but yeah i'm just jibbering now amn't i ? 
So yeah you all you know what i mean.

Other RT wtf are the emoticons ??????


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its really macho. What are you talkin' about? 

and yeah right, you hate me.  just kiddin bro


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Where is Ancient? Did he make it over here?


I feel like so many ppl are gone or something???


dinner is goooooooooooood.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't hate you.
Why you say that ????

You know i love you deary.
Gives Lori a hug.
And where are those freakin emoticons jeez i'm gonna go mad.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

No emoticons = sucky


Thx for the hug *hugs Sean back*



now I have the urge to say

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

again

*shrug*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What's that smell ?????

Hmm dinner is burning me thinks.
"Does nodding smiley"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Soup is the best thing EVER.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> On that note i don't thing i'm gonna add anyone , not that i don't love you all or anything i dunno i guess it's not a "macho" thing to do so to speak.
> So yeah just because i'm not adding anyone dont take it personally and think i don't like you or nothing if anything it's on the contrary but yeah i'm just jibbering now amn't i ?
> So yeah you all you know what i mean.
> 
> Other RT wtf are the emoticons ??????


What I meant was that, although I may consider someone a friend or like them or whatever, I feel weird just adding them if I haven't really talked to them much. Like, I don't want someone to feel obligated to be my friend, ya know.

I'm kind of a big dork and can be quite annoying online, so I'd understand if someone clicked "no" or deleted me.

Yeah, I'd be okay with that.

Um..... I guess thats it about that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I should look at another thread ... yeah I'll do that.

lol.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Thanks. I finally got it.


Yay! You're welcome.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

wow i dont sign on for a week and they came in and changed everything.... :/


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****, I keep clicking people's profiles by accident, so now they're all going to think that I'm stalking them. Which I very well may be. But that isn't the point.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> And where are those freakin emoticons jeez i'm gonna go mad.


 In your user CP, go to edit options, go all the way to the last option, and put the Message Editor Interface on advanced.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> ****, I keep clicking people's profiles by accident, so now they're all going to think that I'm stalking them. Which I very well may be. But that isn't the point.


LOL............I know what you mean.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So today I was at Safeway picking up a sammich for lunch. The cashier lady was giving me weird looks the whole time. When I got to the front of the line she says, in a completely disgusted manner, "don't you have a lot of ear rings? yuuuuuck." What is wrong with people.. seriously?!


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

"Don't you have anything useful to say?"


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I feel like a giant pile of barf.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm feeling love-money-hungry-thirsty-cinderella-fairytale complex as well as thinking of blood sugar sex magic. zuh??


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

is anyone aware of that song "Born in the U.S.A." and it's not-exactly-patriotic lyrics?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I fail at life.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Why am I still on the internet?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I can be an ornery sunuva*****! :evil


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am slow at responding to PMs.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I need to cut my hair, it's getting too long.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

need coffee


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Attica! Attica! said:


> need coffee


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Fiera said:


> I need to cut my hair, it's getting too long.


Me too.

I'm FINALLY going to get it cut this weekend, hopefully. Its long long long overdue.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Attica! Attica! said:


> need coffee


I need a second cup.:yes

bahhhhhhhhhhhhh.... can't...........wake............up............:sus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tomorrow. Okay, I can do that. I do have my tim's coffee back. Argg I'm still gonna be dead once meds kick in who am I kidding? I shall kidnap my mother :yes
And she can let me know when we have to leave. LOL irony she doesn't use elevators and I was asking her to try just this once. Well this happens to be the very building where she got stuck in one before.

On another note, Staples, say hello to your new photocopier.
This is sad. Should I wait?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

In my British Literature class, we are reading no Shakespeare. wtf?!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

new SAS is depressing...


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

sgh


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Meh.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

wtf I emailed myself and it went into the spam folder :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

mserychic said:


> wtf I emailed myself and it went into the spam folder :lol


Perhaps you shouldn't have used the subject "YOU WINNED THE UK LOTTO!"


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

but I wanted to feel like a winner for just a moment!


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


>


LOL!! I love you, Lewis Black!

Had coffee. Not starbucks. Happy.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a lot to do before 3:00. I probably shouldn't be sitting here posting.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Another new theme song for me:

Satisfaction by The Rolling Stones.

Yes, I am pathetic :lol


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I want to hold her and not let go until she sees herself the way I see her. 
Or at least until we're so hungry that we have to eat something.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Not a good day to realize I can't afford Zoloft anymore. Not a good day at all.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

How can my electric bill be $115. for one month.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hopefully I'll be able to make that order tomorrow, and I might have it already this week.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have too many saved messages!? YOU have too many saved messages!! Now stop telling me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Bon said:


> How can my electric bill be $115. for one month.


You have a grow house or something?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I still can't find and of the pm's I've received, only ones I've sent.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I've just realized something. For me, talking on the phone is 10,000 times easier than talking face-to-face.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe this will work?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you ever sit and think about how you found yourself in your current position, and the choices and circumstances that lead you there?

I do... a lot.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If I were a boy
I think I could understand
How it feels to love a girl
I swear I’d be a better man
I’d listen to her
Cause I know how it hurts
When you lose the one you wanted
Cause he’s taken you for granted
And everything you had got destroyed
If I were a boy

:um


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I was bored and was wikipedia'ing my favorite shows when I was ten.

This is one of the actors I watched a lot when I was ten or so:










Well, this is him now:










wtf?!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, he's hot.

I wish I could have gone from goofy looking to hot, but instead I went from goofy looking to reeeeeeealllly goofy looking.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Wow, he's hot.
> 
> I wish I could have gone from goofy looking to hot, but instead I went from goofy looking to reeeeeeealllly goofy looking.


YEAH RIGHT! :spank


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> I was bored and was wikipedia'ing my favorite shows when I was ten.
> 
> This is one of the actors I watched a lot when I was ten or so:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was shocked to see that he's hot now; he seems like a prick, though. I watched him in The Wackness not long ago; he has a bare a** scene, which is worth seeing. Not because his physique is something to marvel at, but because his as* is just really strange looking. He has, like, a recessive gene crack or something; it's perplexing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> YEAH RIGHT! :spank


oke oke oke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I was bored and was wikipedia'ing my favorite shows when I was ten.
> 
> This is one of the actors I watched a lot when I was ten or so:
> 
> ...


WOW! He is looking really hot. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> oke oke oke


oke oke oke oke
:duel :duel :duel


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm used to hearing really bad rap and dance songs through the walls. But five minutes ago, they were playing T.Rex' "Ride a White Swan." Awesome.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

WILL IT WARM THE FUK UP ALREADY!

FUK!

:mum


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

It's too early to be awake.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Kyaa said:


> Is this SAS?
> 
> And if anyone cares, it's still there. I changed my mind.


???

were you planning on having an abortion?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yesterday I bought this energy drink called Nerd, because I thought it was sponsored by N.E.R.D. Upon closer inspection, it wasn't. And it was an awful energy drink too, didn't do much of anything. And it tasted too sweet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I swear I'm gonna sleep on the damn couch. Absolutely ridiculous for ONE room to be this cold.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

i feel like I can sleep FOREVER right now.

but i can't got a long day.

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

the coldness makes me want to hibernate.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> ???
> 
> were you planning on having an abortion?


i think she was going to get her leg amputated. she said something about it being possessed by the devil or something.

yeah, i don't know why she tells me these things.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

now that you can't look at profiles without logging in i've been getting less views. love it. now at least theres not some creepy person looking at my profile all the time.



thanks drew.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Shot down from real high
She's a wet dream -ha
She's so fly
I'm an old coat on a hot day
Got fire in my belly
Baby lookin' my way


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Deep, dark Pluto, Lord of the Underworld -- (the mythological ruler of the underworld) and the zodiac's most mysterious planet -- is in powerful alignment with the Sun.

(You learn something new every day. That is intriguing.)

My moon was in Scorpio at the time of my birth and this is some new stuff I found out about that today:

*Extreme Behavior*: The root meaning of passion is "to suffer," and with your Moon in Scorpio you know that better than any other sign. Your passionate disposition understands that in order to really live, you have to be willing to face pain and adversity.

There's a saying in certain magical traditions that "body trumps spirit" -- no matter what. Even though you may sense that there's something valuable to be gleaned from your suffering or from deeply spiritual experiences, you have to take care of your physical needs first. This means learning to let go of addictions to emotional roller coasters or other mood-altering substances.

When your Scorpio Moon is out-of-balance, it can manifest as obsession.

Similarly, diet and health issues may suddenly garner all of your attention.

You naturally tend to swing back and forth between extremes.

For you, learning to come out of the darkness and into the light is a lifelong process of self-discovery. You will always feel drawn to your own shadows and inner demons. But you can learn to manifest love and acceptance for these places, once you accept stillness. It is imperative that you establish some kind of deep connection on the spiritual or psychological level.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aaaand again! Damnit.

Why won't it just go through?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I still can't find and of the pm's I've received, only ones I've sent.


Me too. With no indication of to whom each was sent. So I have to sort through them all to try to figure out what's going on and who the hell I'm talking to. AND a lot of them were included twice so I had to delete five million before I was under the limit. So much fun I can't even tell you.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Life is what happens when your making other plans. nap time


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My contact lenses are pissing me off.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

What the **** was I thinking?... I'm so stupid :rain


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> Wow, he's hot.


Sometimes I wonder about you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bon said:


> Life is what happens when your making other plans. nap time


I'm jealous. I want to sleep.

I have to go to a program tonight called "protecting God's children" and it'll be
2 and 1/2 to 3 HOURS.

I can't wait til its time to go to sleep tonight. Thank the Lord I don't have to wake up really early tomorrow for anything.

:fall


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I/O psych sux for ppl who haven't worked :fall


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

No common sense. No common sense whatsoever. Who gets onto a tram and sits in a backwards-facing seat, and then panics when she starts moving backwards as the tram pulls out because she thinks it's going back the way it came instead of on to her preferred destination? Me, that's who. Just me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Me too. With no indication of to whom each was sent. So I have to sort through them all to try to figure out what's going on and who the hell I'm talking to. AND a lot of them were included twice so I had to delete five million before I was under the limit. So much fun I can't even tell you.


I'm honestly afraid to touch it until Drew does something to fix that mess. As you said, I don't know if I give a **** about them because I don't know who I was replying to or what the message was. I'm too lazy to read FAQ's if it's in there somewhere. A PM inbox shouldn't be that complicated that you need to ask questions about it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that took forever + a day and I'm not even close to being done. 

I just got tagged in 2 photos on facebook from my brother's birthday (been dreading this). I've come to the conclusion that I am way too good at putting on a fake smile. Seriously in both pictures I have this big, goofy grin on my face and everyone else looks normal. Go me. The only one not drinking still manages to look plastered.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Sometimes I wonder about you.


Yeah, sometimes I wonder about me too. =O



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm honestly afraid to touch it until Drew does something to fix that mess. As you said, I don't know if I give a **** about them because I don't know who I was replying to or what the message was. I'm too lazy to read FAQ's if it's in there somewhere. A PM inbox shouldn't be that complicated that you need to ask questions about it.


Ya know, I don't think there's much Drew can do about the screwed up PM boxes. I ended up just saving the whole mess as a text file (there's an option near the bottom of the page) and just purging everything. It was so weird... I had PMs showing up from 2006... that I had long since deleted. And a bunch from a person called "0" and crap. Oh well. Luckily I regularly backed up/deleted my messages, so I didn't have many that got lost. :stu

It sucks that the limit is lower, too, like, in the old one you could have 100 pms in your inbox (I think) and now it's just a limit of 100 total, including ones sent.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*****************
* Post #28,000!!! *
*****************


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking back it was easy.
Social assignment complete.
Hang on when did my life become a series of assignments instead of just like.......... a life ?
Man this is upsetting.
:rain


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't believe they had the Backstreet Boys for that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> I ended up just saving the whole mess as a text file (there's an option near the bottom of the page) and just purging everything. It was so weird... I had PMs showing up from 2006... that I had long since deleted. And a bunch from a person called "0" and crap. Oh well. Luckily I regularly backed up/deleted my messages, so I didn't have many that got lost. :stu
> 
> It sucks that the limit is lower, too, like, in the old one you could have 100 pms in your inbox (I think) and now it's just a limit of 100 total, including ones sent.


Hmm so you got your received messages by doing that? I think I'll try that out. I didn't know the limit included ones you've sent but that's odd. It builds up when you message back and forth with people. Ah well, that's what IM is for. People can still leave visitor comments or whatever.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Christ, why the hell does that picture make my nose look stubby and bulbous? It is, in actuality, tiny, slender, and precious. It is not a fair representation of my nose; it makes me look like Jimmy Durante. _Ha cha cha cha._ I guess it was warped during the resize/effect app. Maybe it looks totally normal and I'm simply over analytical. Or maybe it's always looked weird and I'm only just noticing, so I've, thus, lived a lie all these years.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hah, I hate that we can't put a reason for editing our posts any more; I liked abusing that.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

ARGH!!! If my computer dares go into hibernation again I AM THROWING IT OUT THE WINDOW!

Hehe, just venting. Don't mind me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so glad I don't make threads anymore :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> BTW, has anyone seen 'Trees Lounge'? It looks good.


It's decent. The movie itself is lackluster unless you like Steve Buscemi. I love Steve Buscemi, and it's definitely one of his better roles/directorial pieces.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> Is it me or are people posting less?


Yep. Wonder why..


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

there is a random guy in my shower...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm out of vodka. That is sad


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Words you can't see on the new SAS:
> 
> ****
> *****
> ...


:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

okay, I best be gettin' to sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay......28,005 :stu


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Way to Go Milleniumman! You'll hit 30 in no time!

I am almost out of low fat wheat thins. This makes me sad.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

The Calvary is here.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Since May 2008, I have posted 903 times. I'm no MilleniumMan, but that's still pretty good. Sure, I don't post everyday and I've had problems with a few members, but who hasn't? I've talked to some great/interesting/funny poeple here (Even though I'm the worse at talking to people online, they still write back. It takes me forever to write back, and with the mood swings I've been having lately it's been taking me longer.). Well, what I'm trying to say is that I like this site and it sucks that people are posting less.
> 
> And no, this is not another one of my 100's of mood swings I've been having all day. O.k, maybe it is...but you people still ROCK :group
> 
> ...


Congrats! You have made some nice contributions to the forum for sure. But umm...why 903? 900 seems to be more fitting :lol If you are going for the randomness then that is awesome.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It's cold in here. I picked the wrong day to not wear pants; the only heat I have access to is located on the underbelly of my laptop. I need to find a new avatar, as well. I don't need pants for that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Apparently I got up for nothing.

Also, there seems to have been a number of posts that got deleted from this thread recently, or something. :stu


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I like cake.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My cat is in the animal hospital, and she'll be spayed in a few hours. She's probably scared with the unfamiliar surroundings.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

will today be a good day?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't get that stupid song out of my head


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Which song?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> And why is that?
> 
> I was going to make a thread about movie recommendations, but now I don't want to.
> 
> BTW, has anyone seen 'Trees Lounge'? It looks good.


Because I was looking through mine and there was just a lot of complaining. My random thoughts used to be threads, basically. They're embarrassing. I'll still make ones regarding meds or something if I have to. Now I mostly stick to posting on other peoples threads.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> hah, I hate that we can't put a reason for editing our posts any more; I liked abusing that.



haha! Me too!

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I will never leave Random Thoughts.

Its my home.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Am I banned yet?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CRAP I feel like I'm on FIRE. WOW.

So time to stop sitting here being hot, right? Yeah, good idea, me....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh **** now I'm nervous.

This isn't good.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Note to self: When performing a Google search on Sean Penn's upcoming move, _Milk_, recheck the spelling of "Penn." Using shorthand (like you usually do) and searching innocently for "Penn 'Milk'" is not the same as.... the other way.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> Note to self: When performing a Google search on Sean Penn's upcoming move, _Milk_, recheck the spelling of "Penn." Using shorthand (like you usually do) and searching innocently for "Penn 'Milk'" is not the same as.... the other way.


Interesting, I thought that Drella was trying to determine how much her professor made before she put the moves on him;-)

_____________________________________________________----

I napped too long on two egg rolls and egg drop soup.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been sick with food poisoning all night. But I don't have any spare absences. So I have to walk halfway across school with this huge book that I really can't lift right now. This'll be fun. I wonder how far I'll make it before I collapse.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its f'ing cold!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that was nice, but I unfortunately survived.. It would have made a great headstone: njodis, electrocuted while trying to make coffee.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Well, that was nice, but I unfortunately survived.. It would have made a great headstone: njodis, electrocuted while trying to make coffee.


:lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[size:****ing huge]****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/****ing huge]

i just wrote a long *** nice post about my past and when i hit submit piece of **** logged me out!!!!!!!!

i need a nap.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was easier than I thought.
Slowly contributing to my extra bottle.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm boooooooored. Today is draaaaaaaaaaging.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Being bored makes a chain smoker :cig


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It would have been fantastic if someone had told me that our meeting was canceled, thereby avoiding having me drive all the way out there in the rain, and then having my umbrella turn inside out and break, forcing me to walk around soaking wet. Yeah, that would have been really nice to know. And I just learned that the guy I'm working for is apparently really difficult to work with; his other student is dropping him, citing "personality clash" (i.e. him being an a**hole) as the reason, and she also said that he made another girl cry. He's been super nice to me, so I really hope I don't have any problems, because I can't stand up for myself. ****, why did she have to tell me all of this? Now I'm really nervous and uncomfortable about meeting/interacting with him, because I'm afraid he'll grow an intense, burning hatred for me, culminating in a black eye and an "I fell down some stairs" story.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I need a job, some friends, and a hobby.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

apparently that 99% is actually 100% now! :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So I'll be doing a 'rollover' again I guess.

I don't feel like seeing that movie.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*tired*


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:whip

Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I rolled my ankle while running. I am too tired to get up :fall


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

People are clueless.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> People are clueless.


What do you mean 'you people'?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What do _you _mean, "you people"?

Oh, Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Ahh yes.

I *heart* Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I <3 monks in an alley. I laughed so hard I almost cried.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha yeah. That and the Ben Stiller trailer were hysterical. Jack Black on the other hand...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I am tipsy off one glass of merlot. I am such a lightweight....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm so addicted to all the things you do, when you're, uh.. going... there and uh, doing stuff,


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

And I'm sick again. I guess I'm going to have to go to the hospital.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sleep sleep sleep


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 12 seconds.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ShyFX said:


> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 12 seconds.


there goes my coco rants. :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Only I could manage to hurt myself while adjusting the seat back in a car. The lever snapped and smashed my finger between it and the seat. Was a fun drive back to the shop trying to keep the gushing blood from getting on the seat. I need to be wrapped in bubble wrap for my own protection :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel like a big pile of crappola.

yay!

Thats the best feeling.

****.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I really hope my dad forgot to turn my job application in. :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no freakin motivation for anything.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I have no freakin motivation for anything.


:ditto

I feel like cussing and so I will

****ity **** **** **** ****

sigh

bah

meh

dangit

Oh and one more thing: **** you, **** you, and **** you too. I'm out.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Dumb Things People Say Vol. 1.
So I went to the dollar store today because that's where I buy my......everything, and I was out of half and half. The chick at the register starting going on and on about it (e.g, "I love that brand, they make good milk," as if milk from any other company is somehow inferior).
*Cashier*: That's how they make butter, you know.
Me: Huh?
*Cashier*: They separate the milk from the cream. If you shake the half and half, it turns into butter.
Me: ...........

I actually stood there trying to figure out whether she was f**king with me or not, but she was totally serious. She had a "The More You Know" expression on her face, as though she was bestowing some esoteric knowledge upon me that will better my life. She believes that if I stood there and shook the jug, it'll just _become_ butter. I'm pretty sure that's not the method used by Pa and his milk maids. Sometimes, it's good to mingle among my brethren, just to hear some of the things that come out of their mouthes. It's a great day to be alive.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> Which song?


Steady, As She Goes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

delete all you want.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess the post fairy came in the middle of the night and stole it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna sleep some more instead of doing the dishes or whatever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

What is going on? :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aaarg. Me no sleep tonight. 

Meds it is. At least I seemed to have stopped getting headaches. And tomorrow is my appointment. Aw crap, that means I have to awake at a reasonable time.

I miss swearing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey there, kiddies! Show of hands: who here had to go to the ER today to get a tetanus shot because they are an imbecile?

o/


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****ing ******* mother ****er! delete this ****! i dare you!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

P.S. bah


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:tired

i still have to workout and ****. ****, i don't want to but i ****ing have to.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think it's starting to kick in. i better go workout.



CoconutHolder said:


> Oh and one more thing: **** you, **** you, and **** you too. I'm out.


amen to that, sistah!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why can't you edit PM's?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

The election is super fun.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm drunk as hell, but no throwing up.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nevermind.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh, see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil, smell no evil!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My cat wet my bed, and I got stuck behind a douchebag parade. Today has gotten off to a fantastic start.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rain is lame. :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf is a trackback ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't feel like it


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

dgg


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Uh, see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil, smell no evil!


Good luck with that.

You may have to leave Earth in order to actually accomplish something like that though.

Sorry.

*rubs your head*

umm........that just sounded so wrong. ****....okay, I meant this thing:

:cuddle

No........not that one. Stupid buttons aren't working right, I meant, for real, this one:

:hug


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *rubs your head*
> 
> umm........that just sounded so wrong. ****....okay, I meant this thing:


:lol , i'm so easily amused


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Tonight is my last night of drinking. Didn't make it to work this morning.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I quit drinking also!! Again. Woot woot!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tired :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So, looks like the night is gonna be one hour longer. DST takes effect in 1 hour here.

Why is there an episode missing from the podcast? I deleted it because it didn't download the whole thing, and I meant to re-download it, but now I can't find it in the list :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Standard Time. We are in Daylight Time now. 

It's one hour earlier - the sunset and sunrise will both be one hour earlier for you starting tomorrow. It is going to be so sad to see the sun set at 5:35pm next week .

Our is next weekend - Our Daylight Savings was recently changed that way. We will change our clock forward again in mid-March (three weeks early).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sleeping all day is fun


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's Standard Time. We are in Daylight Time now.


Ahh okay.  The DST thing has always been confusing me. :?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Polar said:


> Ahh okay.  The DST thing has always been confusing me. :?


You're cool - it took me a while to figure it out, too.
I purposely leave some of my clocks alone - they're an hour ahead for six months, and then just fine in the spring :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think they should just do without the daylight savings stuff anymore. I was thinking about petitioning about it to our Governor or whoever the hell determines that stuff. Arizona doesn't have to do it. I don't see the use in it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel like I've been run over by a truck... 

...and then the crusty, old driver got out, walked back to where I was laying, dropped his pants, and took a big crap on me. Then, he proceeded to kick me in the stomach, took my wallet, looked inside, and after realizing I'm broke, threw it in the sewer grate, got back in his truck, and just for good measure, backed it up over my broken, crap-ridden body before taking off again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes, I feel like hell came knocking on my door and I said "HEY! How ya doing? Come on in, have a seat, join me a while!" Those days are fun.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm getting bored........hmm....what to do what to do.........

I just don't feel like going to bed yet. *shrug*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*ah-choo!* *hiccup*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As a teacher led her preschool students to the van from the pool, she proceeded to remind them that they were in a hurry and said in a singing voice......

"If you have to go to the bathroom, do it in your pants!"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sometimes, I feel like punching a hole in a tree. It's not that I'm angry or anything, it's just my ninja nature. Besides, it would make a wonderful home for an owl. Someone, please think about the owls! :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oy!

I can now jump over the corner.

Kneel before me! orz


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

> The text that you have entered is too long (5510 characters). Please shorten it to 5000 characters long.


yes sir...

PMs have a character limit?...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

mmmm cookie


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

"
It's a beautiful day in this neighborhood,
A beautiful day for a neighbor.
Would you be mine?
Could you be mine?..."

Just the song I want stuck in my mind, I'll be singing it all day now;-) could be worse, I could be in prison repeating the lyrics.;-)))


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I look so haggard. I'm sure I'd look infinitely better if I started wearing make-up, but I'm also sure I'd end up looking like a clown if I even attempted it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

why can't I make a latte or cap without a friggin mess.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-after that i slept like a baby. 

-i can't be spending money like i used to. from now on i'm freeloading off everyone.

-i wonder what happened to her? she just stopped posting after the move.

-i have to run for an hour and a half.

-i'm probably going to work for the devil. i told myself i would never do it but with these hard economic times i pretty much have to. and i need the money.

-i hate to say this, but i think i'm over video games. i don't care for them anymore. i've actually felt like this for a while now (over a year) but i didn't want to admit it. i'm going to sell all my video game systems and just keep my PSP so i can play my classic SNES games on it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ancient said:


> -after that i slept like a baby.
> 
> -i can't be spending money like i used to. From now on i'm freeloading off everyone.
> 
> ...


dude, lmmfao!! Hahhaha

:d


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> As a teacher led her preschool students to the van from the pool, she proceeded to remind them that they were in a hurry and said in a singing voice......
> 
> "If you have to go to the bathroom, do it in your pants!"


 BAHAHA

...okay why do I find this hilarious?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a huge scratch all the way down my arm. Discontent, am I.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_oh god this weekend is over already? **sigh**_


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

trancediva88 said:


> _oh god this weekend is over already? **sigh**_


:ditto

It went waaaaaaaaaaaay to fast.

:sigh


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Wish I could give you this feeling, that i feel like buying,
and if my dealer don't have no more, *i feel like dying*


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I have NO idea how that happened. None whatsoever.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello Monday. I've been dreading you.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Suicidal thoughts are back again


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I hate insomnia. I want to sleep damn it


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Dang.

Hope tomorrow goes well.

*tired*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

> Hai,am judith
> am a nice good looking girl easy going and understanding very tolerant and submissive seeking the right man who also have the same quality with me and i think your profile at ( socialanxietyfriends.com) suggest that you are good. please reply me through my personal e-mail id at ([email protected]) so that i send you my pix. and tell you more about me.
> hope you write me wtih love.
> Thanks and God bless you
> Yours Truly judith.


Wooo! True love is mine! I need to do some contacting via personal e-mail id so that I can get some pix. and learn some more.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Very nice.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I sure used my last night of drinking to go crazy. Trashed a hotel room and I'm pretty sure I fractured a toe. At least I didn't fall and get stuck in the bath tub like Andy. This is going to be hard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my first day as a freeloader was a complete failure.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

My baby is so sick


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

> Hai,am judith
> am a nice good looking girl easy going and understanding very tolerant and submissive seeking the right man who also have the same quality with me and i think your profile at ( socialanxietyfriends.com) suggest that you are good. please reply me through my personal e-mail id at ([email protected]) so that i send you my pix. and tell you more about me.
> hope you write me wtih love.
> Thanks and God bless you
> Yours Truly judith.





njodis said:


> Wooo! True love is mine! I need to do some contacting via personal e-mail id so that I can get some pix. and learn some more.


YAY!! GOOD FOR YOU MAN! GO GET 'ER, TIGER! :clap

BTW, Does she happen to be Chinese? I ask because of her writing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BildungsRoman said:


> Ah, great. Now I can randomly click on people's profiles in stealth in my search to see if anyone actually gave an earnest biography of themselves.


HAHA I never even filled that section out. *shrug*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I sure used my last night of drinking to go crazy. Trashed a hotel room and I'm pretty sure I fractured a toe. At least I didn't fall and get stuck in the bath tub like Andy. This is going to be hard.


Wow you really know how to partay! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> my first day as a freeloader was a complete failure.


*rubs head*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bon said:


> My baby is so sick


*rubs head*

I hate when they get sick. Poor things. Whining and clinging. Awww.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> my first day as a freeloader was a complete failure.


did you do the wrong thing and pay for stuff yourself?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> YAY!! GOOD FOR YOU MAN! GO GET 'ER, TIGER! :clap
> 
> BTW, Does she happen to be Chinese? I ask because of her writing.


Well, if it wasn't obvious enough, it was some spammer that managed to get onto SAS Friends and send the same thing to a bunch of people. No Chinese lovin' for me. :-(


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have no music in my laptop. it's all in my external hard drive and i'm too lazy to get up and get it. i think it's time to look for some new music.



nubly said:


> did you do the wrong thing and pay for stuff yourself?


yeah. someone was hungry and didn't want to cook so i had to go get this person something to eat.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I took an extra pumpkin today when we went through the pumpkin maze today on my chiddler's hayride/feeding goats/little train ride field trip. They were allowed one pumpkin if they could find one. But how could I go home without one for my baby chiddler? I did speak to the one teacher about it and explained I was taking it for my other daughter and she was like "well there was a lot of pumpkins out there, just take it to your car right away." HAHA get that, and she's a Catholic school teacher. They are really nice people, his teachers. (there are two, a teacher and a helper, she was technically the helper but anyway)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Well, if it wasn't obvious enough, it was some spammer that managed to get onto SAS Friends and send the same thing to a bunch of people. No Chinese lovin' for me. :-(


No, I'm a dummyhead so that wasn't obvious enough to me at all. I seriously thought that was a reply from like "fish in sea" or whatever its called, that place you join to look for a partner. I thought , by coincidence, she was also an SA'er too. :lol

Umz sorry about no Chinese lovin' though. *rubs head*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Well, if it wasn't obvious enough, it was some spammer that managed to get onto SAS Friends and send the same thing to a bunch of people. No Chinese lovin' for me. :-(


No, I'm a dummyhead at times so that wasn't obvious enough to me. I seriously thought that was a reply from like "fish in sea" or whatever its called, that place you join to look for a partner. I thought , by coincidence, she was also an SA'er too. :lol

Umz sorry about no Chinese lovin' though. *rubs head*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

work sucks right now. since the place i work in is closing there isn't anything to do. i'm working 40 hours a week and out of those 40 i think i only do 10 hours of work. and starting next month they are going to give overtime to anyone that wants it. i'll probably take some hours just to get as much money as i can. the place pretty much turned into a hang out spot.

a lot of people are also not showing up and not calling out. when someone asks them why they didn't call out their answer is always the same, "because i didn't want to. what are they going to do? fire me?"


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I better get this damn job today or im gonna flip out


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****ing kill me now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

So So So Nervous :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Drella said:


> ****ing kill me now.


" Shoots Drella " (joking)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww **** it here goes nothing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

1.5 hours till I know if I have a life or not.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Want a drink ****


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Boooooo. Life sucks.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i once knew someone named Suck. that person had bad knees.

ok, i need a nap.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> i once knew someone named Suck. that person had bad knees.
> 
> ok, i need a nap.


:lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have two friends. WOOHOO!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate kids. my sister came over today with the kid. she is the cutest kid ever (2 years old), but i swear, today she was possessed by a demonic spirit. she comes into my room and gets my Zune, takes off the headphones, and starts to use it as a phone. i guess she was talking to her dad or something, i don't know. seconds later she says bye to her dad who she was talking to in a mp3 player, she kisses my Zune and throws it against the wall!

later she comes back in and has the guts to ask me to buy her ice cream. me being the sucker that i am went with her and got some. she got this bootleg spongebob ice cream( http://normblog.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/ice.jpg ).

do parents have to put up with this everyday?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate bi7ches, such an unattractive quality.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay your dog wants in. Let it in. I don't want to hear it.

Idiots.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha okay so that pretty much made my entire night.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This tastes rank.uke


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

If yr not here by 5 I'm locking yr car inside and leaving.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sooooo sleepy yet so full of energy :con


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I should go easy on this whole coffee shabang.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your profile tells others what thread you are currently on . That's kinda creepy.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Damnit. They could have told me before.

Why do they have to make this so difficult? I wanna throw a pencil at them.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

One step forward
Two steps back
One step forward
Two steps back
One step forward
Two steps back

.........One step forward


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a fever. And the only prescription is more cowbell.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I have a fever. And the only prescription is more cowbell.


YEAH! :yes That is one of my favorite skits. Got it in my favorites on YouTube.:yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K enough f*cking about for one night i gotta get my beauty sleep lol.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mserychic said:


> If yr not here by 5 I'm locking yr car inside and leaving.


They weren't there by 5 so I locked their car inside and left :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

polar said:


> damnit. They could have told me before.
> 
> Why do they have to make this so difficult? I wanna throw a pencil at them.


kick 'em in the balls!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Goodbye, GPA.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> Why didn't he tell me that he had Seinfeld - The Complete Series?


*Rubs head*

*tired*


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Snow!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Someone from my old college actually aimed me! After getting virtually no calls or messages from the for the past 8 months. I am shocked.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Goodbye, GPA.


Where is GPA going? Only a short vacation, I hope...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

**** this is harder than I thought it'd be


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Today I was on the subway in Boston and I sat in the corner across from this morbidly obese man with really long hair, glasses and a jean jacket. I was listening to my ipod, and every time I looked toward in his direction he was staring at me. The first couple times he darted his gaze immediately, and the next couple times he closed his eyes when I looked. He got off at my stop, and I pretty much ran up the stairs to get out of there. Really freaky.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> Why didn't he tell me that he had Seinfeld - The Complete Series?


*rubs head*

let me take a guess. by he, you're referring to your boyfriend, right? and by the seinfeld complete series, you're talking about 180 episodes, right? knowing how much you're into watching tv and movies, can it be that he fears you might put him through a seinfeld marathon every single day until you and him finish the whole series?

oooor maybe he was just saving it for a special moment, i don't know?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

$$$ for pair of shorts and running shoes. Kalahari bushmen have ran around the african plains for thousands of years, both naked and barefoot. why can't I, oh why can't I? life just isn't fair.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I think I am in <3.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes, 3am and i can't go to sleep. f*uck, someone is going to have a great day at work tomorrow...errr i mean in 3 hours!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its a nice day for a white wedding
Its a nice to staaaaaaaaaaaaar agggggggaaaaaaaaaaaain

yeaaaaaaaah!!

Well there's nothin fair in this world
There is nothin safe in this world
And theres nothin sure in this world
And theres nothin pure in this world
Look for something left in this world
Start agaaaaaaaaaaaaaain!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*cough*

I think I'm sick. Baaah.

Stuffed up, head hurts, neck hurts, temples hurt (okay thats a part of my head but whatever) and I'm depressed as hell. Maybe its the Wellbutrin, probably. ****ing drug companies makes the dumbest ****. I swear that they make them messed up purposefully so that they aren't "abused" or used "improperly."

I heard on tv that the FDA did just approved a new treatment for depression. Something like electracuting the brain in certain areas to restimulate stuff. Oh, yeah, and it works for like 25% of people, which is great since its probably expensive too.

Hmmm what else?

Its POURING. Really badly. 
Its SEVERELY windy. 
AND COLD as it would be if hell froze over and Satan starting handing out ice cream cones.

The kids are sick.

Man... that was some tough **** just getting the crew into the dang car. I drove as slow as Christmas because of my wierd mood and being all.. just weird.

and yeah I"m going now .............


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I made it through the night without drinking! Feeling a lot more positive today


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^woohoo :boogie


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I rang the speaking clock this morning and Tinkerbell answered to tell me the time. What was that all about?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think there's 8 in there now. I'm being way generous.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I feel depressed again. Why the **** does my mood change so much? :/


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Why do I have 12 pairs of argyle socks but only one blue one?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

****, now I feel bad. I need to stop being an asshat.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Yay, chicken tortilla soup for dinner!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't buy a 2005 Scion TC. Or, better yet, buy mine!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like eating pizza.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BildungsRoman said:


> I just found out that I can do today's light lifting here at home instead of at the gym and I feel as if a huge weight has been lifted from my shoulders. Once I buy an Olympic weight set for myself this Christmas I will probably never feel direct sunlight ever again.


That's not good bro , at least go for a run along the coast or some sh*t for your warm up.

(were you being hypothetical ? ops i'll just be quiet now)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Today I was on the subway in Boston and I sat in the corner across from this morbidly obese man with really long hair, glasses and a jean jacket. I was listening to my ipod, and every time I looked toward in his direction he was staring at me. The first couple times he darted his gaze immediately, and the next couple times he closed his eyes when I looked. He got off at my stop, and I pretty much ran up the stairs to get out of there. Really freaky.


Wow what a creep !
Maybe he wanted some bumfun . lol jk


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Solo said:


> I don't know if I'm on the verge of a major breakthrough or a big crash.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish feet didn't make noise >:$


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm down to 140lbs. I think this may be because I have mastered photosynthesis and no longer require food for energy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:yawn etc.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Stop hurting toe! or I'll make you kick more things!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I know the feeling.


:ditto


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

njodis said:


> I'm down to 140lbs. I think this may be because I have mastered photosynthesis and no longer require food for energy.


Ooh ooh! Teach me!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, they're all gone 
Where the **** is what I was looking for originally? By now I forget. So that was kinda pointless.

I don't wanna take the bus tomorrow.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mmm I wonder what this med will do to me ?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> i'm down to 140lbs. I think this may be because i have mastered photosynthesis and no longer require food for energy.


140? I have an idea lets trade. Okay? Excellent.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Okay, they're all gone
> Where the **** is what I was looking for originally? By now I forget. So that was kinda pointless.
> 
> I don't wanna take the bus tomorrow.


You can take my Subaru :yes I keep it just in case anyone has to ride the bus.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm sick.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Appreciated, Nick, but I don't have my licence.

So I'm pretty sure I'm going to commit homicide today. Dear Elizabeth, **** you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There are new posts don't you lie to me!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh ****...

Winter is here.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Urban Decay makes the best eyeliner ever. Wow. I can't believe how well it blends and how flattering the colors are.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Oh ****...
> 
> Winter is here.


Tell me about it.

Snowing there too?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I'm sick.


:squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Snowing there too?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Everytime I speak with someone there the plan has changed. Bunch of idiots.
Hopefully I'll get the damn photocopier job and I won't have to go there again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I think a thread disappeared.

****.

I was just going to edit something I wrote too.

I hate not being able to find things.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's coldd today, and it's already getting dark. Darkness is depressing, but can also be relaxing and it's easier to do ninja-work in it, so I guess it's not all bad.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This thread had a new post and I wasn't notified properly.

Oh welllllllz...

time to go get ready.

Got some treat-a-or-a-treaterin' to do tonight. Then again tomorrow night.

Then my boy's got a Holloween costume party at his pre-school on Friday.

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Good times.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> Urban Decay makes the best eyeliner ever. Wow. I can't believe how well it blends and how flattering the colors are.


I agree! I LOVE their eyeliner.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm too lazy to do anything.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm incredibly bored with nothing to do. This usually doesn't end well.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've always hated my grandparents 89 tbird and now I loath it with a fiery passion. Oh the things I want to do with a baseball bat :mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> You should get her a Oreo McFlurry from McDonalds later tonight. She would appreciate it.


i'll do this today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i sold my PS2 and Nintendo Wii yesterday. I just need to sell my DS.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need some 36c's, stat!

and a nap.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to go check out this place that's hiring tomorrow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need a new status. being a soccer mom is too hard. i hate the mood swings.

and driving a minivan ain't cool.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I will keel u ded and eet u hed!!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bollocks the match has started.
So why am i sitting here typing about it ? :con 
K, i'll f*ckoff in a sec.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Grr , i wish i could just give the world a good swift kick in the nuts sometimes.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Whoa, air tix got expensive.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a notification on facebook?! just a notification?? why?! why?!! lolz.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I really would do it, why when I know what the outcome could be...Cause I also know what the outcome could be;-)


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh I hate myself so very very much.

Bring on the weekend.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Why does the bank charge me for using their ATMs??


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel happy and like i could float away


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It shouldn't be taking this long. With my luck, some disgruntled postal worker probably stole it to sell on Ebay again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not ready for another early day! Alright so it's not _as_ early, but still...
Not ready

D:


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sooooo tired.. and I've actually been gettin gfull nights sleep lately boo!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I need a new internet. Or maybe just a better wifi setup so I don't get disconnected at a rate of 16 times a minute.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I want to break things.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Crashing down weeeeeeeeee


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

noca said:


> i feel happy and like i could float away


yay for that!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

This is very worrying.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Can you please tell him to stop walking fast, it's bothering me cuz I'm the one who started walking fast first due to his crappy emotions. And no, I will not eat!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I really want him to like me. He's pretty much amazing. He played video games with me all night. :mushy


Too bad I'm fat. Nobody wants a fat chick.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I really want him to like me. He's pretty much amazing. He played video games with me all night. :mushy
> 
> Too bad I'm fat. Nobody wants a fat chick.


I've met many men who love them some curves. That is all.

Do you think anyone would notice if I didn't complete my work?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Could you repeat the question?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> Could you repeat the question?


can you lick me like a lollipop?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Is it weird that I pet my cat with my cheek?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

If the situation were different, what do you think Jesus would do for Santa Claus on _his_ birthday?


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Crap, I'm falling behind.:fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wake up and have energy for maybe the first hour. Yeah cause that makes a ton of sense.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> If the situation were different, what do you think Jesus would do for Santa Claus on _his_ birthday?


Good question. Maybe some sage, rosemary and thime? dunno.

On a similar note, my son has been asking for a million things this Christmas. I told him that Santa is hurting because of the economy and won't be able to give out so many presents this year. He said "I thought the elves made the toys." I said "Well this year Santa had to lay a lot of elves off from working, he can't afford to pay them." Yeah, so elves don't work voluntarily for Santa anymore, not when you have to explain to a 4 yr old why Santa won't bring 500 presesnts like last year. *shrug*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> can you lick me like a lollipop?


:lol


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I reached around my back with my left hand, felt where my lats were suppose to be, but felt a roll, I then raised my right hand an my roll disappeared, so I'm NOT over-weight I am under tall!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I kicked a mattress thinking it was just a mattress and not a boxspring in disguise. I should really stop kicking things before my toe declares mutiny and starts kicking me.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Squeeee


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Too little sleep + No coke = Tired


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So.. the phone rings, I pick it up and hear someone say, "WILT THOU VOTE??" Indeed. j/k


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Damn phone Quakers ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

And, once again I find myself in a familiar place. Oh yes. I'm here, and it's way over there.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ally said:


> Squeeee


The comic book?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

So so tired .
Must get sleep.
:yawn


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> The comic book?


Once my mother found my copy of JTHM. And she read through it. She was horrified and threw it away. I was mad for like a year over that.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

She has a jacuzzi in her house .....A JACUZZI !!!! Damn that is crazy . :envy


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm taking a leave of absence (paid, hopefully). This soccer mom got tired of all the changes.

If anyone wants to buy a minivan let me know.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I swear they were brown in the store. Chamelion shoes!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ANOTHER poster I thought was a guy is apparently a girl! This keeps happening!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> And, once again I find myself in a familiar place. Oh yes. I'm here, and it's way over there.


HI over there.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm watching Constantine. That movie is pretty awesome, If I do say so myself. Oh, yeah and it certaintly doesn't hurt to see Gavin Rossdale.....haha

btw I saw him in concert on the 4th of July in 1998. It was one awesome day, lemme tell ya. yeah.

true story.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't stop movin baby like you do
I just wanna be close to you


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^I want to dance


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Time for bed. Nighty night.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My friend acquired some Adderal so I thought I'd give it a try. This is either going to be awesome or a terrible idea. Either way it should be interesting!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I ****ing hate my life.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wax and wane from being dreadfully anxious and jumpy to being dreadfully bored.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Wow one of the street teamers is really cute and she is totally hitting on me. AWESOME :lol


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Who knew that my parents have sex on Thursdays? :afr:hide


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

They're pumping the kids full of sugar at 8:00, someone's gonna be pukin by 10.00!


All the other mothers brought homemade baked goods, and then walks in me with my store bought cookies and muffins, BUT! I bought them fresh this morning;-) When she's 20, I'm gonna hear about this.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cool Daddio!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My horoscope for today:

Irrepressible Mars *electrifies *you as he channels lightning bolts from his trine to Uranus.
You may not be able to contain yourself today, for you are ready for action and just have to 
get up and go. Luckily, you are connected to your inner spirituality in a profound way now, 
so your impulsive and passionate nature can be very inspiring to others.

I hope I inspire *you*. Yes *YOU* reading this.

:banana :group :banana

MARS IS CHANELLING LIGHTING BOLTS TO MY ANUS! YEAH THAT'LL GET ME MOVIN'! :lol
I mean URANUS. MUWAHAHAAHA. Uranus. Classic. Best planet name ever.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I totally just got asked out! I dunno whether to be excited or throw up :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> MARS IS CHANELLING LIGHTING BOLTS TO MY ANUS! YEAH THAT'LL GET ME MOVIN'! :lol
> I mean URANUS. MUWAHAHAAHA. Uranus. Classic. Best planet name ever.


PROFESSOR FARNSWORTH: I'm sorry, Fry, but astronomers renamed Uranus in 2620 to end that stupid joke once and for all.
FRY: Oh. What's it called now?
PROFESSOR FARNSWORTH: Urectum.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mserychic said:


> I totally just got asked out! I dunno whether to be excited or throw up :lol


Both. Definitely both.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Both. Definitely both.


Awesomeness.  GOOD LUCK!!

GO GET 'ER, TIGER. 

P.S. If you are going to spew into this.. *hands you bag*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Now I'm thinking about Spaceballs.

[nurse exits] 
Dark Helmet: I bet she gives great helmet.

[playing with his dolls] 
Dark Helmet: [in Dark Helmet voice] And now Princess Vespa, I have you in my clutches, to have my wicked way with you, the way I want to. 
[In Vespa voice] 
Dark Helmet: No, no, go away, I hate you! And yet... I find you strangely attractive. 
[in D.H. voice] 
Dark Helmet: Of course you do! Druish princesses are often attracted to money and power, and I have both, and you *know* it! 
[in V. voice] 
Dark Helmet: No, no, leave me alone! 
[in D.H. voice] 
Dark Helmet: No, kiss me! 
[V] 
Dark Helmet: No! Stop! 
[D.H] 
Dark Helmet: Yes, yes! 
[V] 
Dark Helmet: Oh, oh, oh! Ohhhh, your helmet is so big!

Dark Helmet: [looking at Mr. Coffee] What's the matter with this thing, what's all that churnning and bubbling, you call that radar screen? 
Colonel Sandurz: No, sir. We call it, 
[slaps the machine] 
Colonel Sandurz: Mr Coffee. Care for some? 
[prepairs a cup for Helmet] 
Dark Helmet: Yes. I always have my coffee when I watch radar, you know that. 
Colonel Sandurz: Of course I do, sir. 
Dark Helmet: [to everybody] Everybody knows that! 
All the henchmen in the room: [covering their crotches] Of course we do, sir.

Dark Helmet: Say goodbye to your two best friends, and I don't mean your pals in the Winnebago.

Okay I'm done.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Both. Definitely both.


Rawr! Go Kori! :clap


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ugh. I can't believe my birthday is coming up again already. I feel like I turned 21 just a couple of months ago. My self-hatred has reached such a point that I don't think I can stomach celebrating the day I was born anymore. 

I wish birthdays didn't exist. Ever since I was about 15 they've just served as a reminder that I've f*cked up and wasted yet another year of my life.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Why are chics so confusing? Whatever.. I'm not going to stress about it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

May the schwartz be with you!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope this is just all in my head.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oh shoot its halloween today


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't have a costume so I'm going to wear my work uniform and be a mechanic haha I shouldn't wash my hands or face all day so I'm covered in grease :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I fricken want some boooze.

In a bad way.


I want to camp out next door with my brothers, they're not nearly as lame as my parents.

And holy mood swings batman! It doesn't take much for me to flip out anymore.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Boo yeah. I successfully (which is a modern-day miracle) replaced the hard drive in my iPod. :yay


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sick of being low on energy. Bahhhh....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, their job now. Then I'll go down and steal more candy. Even though I've had enough.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Damn, I got cheese on my sleeve. I should write a country song about it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm here just for fun.

Fun. Love it here. when gone. Its hard to breathe with this plastic bag over my head.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Yay! I didn't have a panic attack while getting my hair cut. Woooo!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, checking that out now, it looks like a friggin' novel. Egads.

:lol


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

If I'm not a good boy, Satan will damn me eternally to Wal-Mart.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes, the samhain sabbat. one of a few days when people adore me and offer me pitch black candles and infant navel cords. i can't miss this gathering.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> Ugh. I can't believe my birthday is coming up again already. I feel like I turned 21 just a couple of months ago. My self-hatred has reached such a point that I don't think I can stomach celebrating the day I was born anymore.
> 
> I wish birthdays didn't exist. Ever since I was about 15 they've just served as a reminder that I've f*cked up and wasted yet another year of my life.


That's ashame.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I'm taking a leave of absence (paid, hopefully). This soccer mom got tired of all the changes.
> 
> If anyone wants to buy a minivan let me know.


I'll swap you it for a pack of Juicy Fruit :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> Who knew that my parents have sex on Thursdays? :afr:hide


:rofl aww man you just gave me disturbing mental images . not cool :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i need to workout right now, like seriously, man.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

"sings" "All the leaves are brown and the sky is grey "


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*heartburn*


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

¡I want a goodie!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been for a walk
on a winter's day

I'd be safe and warm
if I was in L.A
California Dreamin'
on such a winter's day..........


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I really want to do some yoga tomorrow. My body is crying out for it. I haven't walked or done yoga in a couple weeks. Not good.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Unless you count the walking I did tonight trick-or-treatin. Was a nice day today. Long and busy, but nice.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think she is with him. that's the last person i thought she would get with. wow!

work gossip!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ghost hunters sucks! i don't want to watch it anymore!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

^That is the best emoticon ever.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> I'm taking a leave of absence (paid, hopefully). This soccer mom got tired of all the changes.
> 
> If anyone wants to buy a minivan let me know.


Oh my gosh I've wanted a minivan my entire life. Seriously. It is my dream car. They are so coooool.

I will give you 35 dollars and all my leftover Halloween candy. Okay? Okay!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I will give you 35 dollars and all my leftover Halloween candy. Okay? Okay!





seanybhoy said:


> I'll swap you it for a pack of Juicy Fruit :yes


sorry, i had enough candy today. i don't want to see another piece for the rest of my life.

i'm going to keep it and throw a Hemi in there and put some racing stripes on it. i'm also going to replace the "My son is an honor roll student at xxxxxxx Elementary school" sticker with a "Angry b*tch, get out of ther way!" sticker. i'm sure it'll be a hit at the PTA meeting.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to keep it and throw a Hemi in there and put some racing stripes on it. i'm also going to replace the "My son is an honor roll student at xxxxxxx Elementary school" sticker with a "Angry b*tch, get out of ther way!" sticker. i'm sure it'll be a hit at the PTA meeting.


I don't think that sticker would make any sense, seeing as the people behind you would be the ones viewing it. But it's the thought that counts I guess. :yes


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My happiness has been going up for the past month or so, especially this past week. I am starting to feel like myself again. **** you depression! Now I need to tackle this boredom...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It is absolutely freezing in here. =\


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

need to study need to study need to study 
what for


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , That was lame. NEXT !!!...............


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> My happiness has been going up for the past month or so, especially this past week. I am starting to feel like myself again. **** you depression! Now I need to tackle this boredom...


Nice one chief.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aaah old skool dance music Tom Wilson where did you go ............oh yeah you died :um.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not gonna happen, I'm just gonna say it now so you know.

Unless...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why are you so bossy?!?!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Graph paper is genius


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's gonna happen 

Why is it always someone's birthday?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I REALLY WANNA BUST OUT TONIGHT AND DO SOMETHING... ANYTHING!!

I REALLY HOPE MY FRIEND CALLS ME BACK AND WANTS TO DO SOMETHING TOO.

Please, God!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Come on Match of the Day, hurry up and be on.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why have I been singing a song from Aladdin all day? There is something wrong with me. :eyes


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

njodis' avatar gives me nightmares.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why do I have to go to this stupid dinner? I would rather starve ahhhhh.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, if it's raining tomorrow i'm gonna freak out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope she can't do anything.

I should've figured that would happen.

****.

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, that turned out more than okay. Tomorrow if I wake up early enough and it's a nice day I should go feed the duckies.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> Why have I been singing a song from Aladdin all day? There is something wrong with me. :eyes


I watched that this week. I then also accidentally blurted out at school that I watched that this week. Everyone stared at me. 

Catchy songs though!


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

well, okay, ****. i should do things.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well I'm bored now.
So I'm going to start a party.
Everyone is invited.
We have an extra hour of fun too with that daylight savings ****.

yays. lets do it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'd come but I have to finish my chemistry homework, which is SUCH AN UNBELIEVABLE WASTE OF MY TIME. 

Hrmph.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Is it me or do I just think people are against me while I'm this ORNERY?! Ack, I really don't think so...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

and then she talks on the phone and woohoo.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Why am I still here?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

why are we all here? why do i have SA? why do my brothers have to be such pr*cks?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

STOP USING CHILDREN FOR POLITICAL GAINS!!!! If I see one more prop 8 commercial "have you thought about what gay marriage means for our children" I am going to lose it!! and shut up about it going against yr religious freedom while yr at it!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

If only I knew what the hell is going on...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hey!! Whats up everyone!! *waves hi*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

GUESS WHAT? I really am invisible.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Psst. I can see you. Hi!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Psst. I can see you. Hi!


Yay!  Hi!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i saw DMX at the mall today. i wanted to say hi but i didn't.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO

:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi!

Oh wait, does this mean I'm invisible too? Invisible party!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> i saw DMX at the mall today. i wanted to say hi but i didn't.


The group?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Hi!
> 
> Oh wait, does this mean I'm invisible too? Invisible party!


HOORAY! LETS TAKE OUR CLOTHES OFF THEN! WHY THE HELL NOT! WE ARE INVISIBLE! MUWAHAHAHA

INVISIBLE PARTIES RULE.:yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, I suppose I've now gotten outta control.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woah woah hang on hang on. We can still see each OTHER. You'd at least have to take me out to dinner first! :b

Not out of control, just... less control! That's the word.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> The group?


no. the rapper. i think he was really big in the late 90's and maybe early 2000. anyone that listens to rap/hip hop most likely knows who he is. i was never into him, though, but i know who he is. he looked like a nice guy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I like how Ancient and CoconutHolder are talking about music at the same time that CocunutHolder and I are talking about nakedness.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Music? Nakedness? Okay now I'm even more confused.

I'm hungry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL

I didn't watch the video. I was just laughing at myself.:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

But yeah, back to nakedness. Nakedness is good sometimes.

hmmmmmmmmm ummm *uncomfortable silence*

*tumbleweeds roll by*

*crickets chirping*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh it is. It definitely is.

Except, maybe not on an internet forum with people you've just met. 

I'm just saying :b


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just had some Laughing Cow cheese spread and crackers. It was tasty.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I should go to bed now I think.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

For the record, I'm drunk... all because of a clingy friend.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> I should go to bed now I think.


Me too. Yawn...

:stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

cool. you can delete any post now. i wonder how long it will take me to delete all of mine?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Can somebody please just end this miserable life of mine. Please.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm sorry. I'll leave you all in the world alone. I don't exist.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Where did I put that y splitter?


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I spent the entire day surfing the internet and didn't get anything done that I said I'd get done. Wonderful.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh this is bad this is bad. I should of known better. I did know better. Oh man.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Go to bed you ****er!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Atonement just finished. I'm so weak. :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry, Rabbi. Trix are for kids. :no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i only want one thing for my birthday and christmas. Bon Iver's For Emma, Forever Ago album on vinyl. i want to listen to it on vinyl sooooo bad.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i only want one thing for my birthday and christmas. Bon Iver's For Emma, Forever Ago album on vinyl. i want to listen to it on vinyl sooooo bad.


Do I sense a hint being sent here? You know, I'm not made out of money man. Besides, what about the bread slicer I got you last month? Was that not enough?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mr. Orange said:


> Do I sense a hint being sent here? You know, I'm not made out of money man. Besides, what about the bread slicer I got you last month? Was that not enough?


I could use a bread slicer. Hint hint.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Jeez, now you've just given him a reason to regift. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I could use a bread slicer. Hint hint.


i'll give you the bread slicer if you get me my vinyl album ($13 on amazon!). one thing before we make a deal, though. the bread slicer smells like cheese. but it still cuts one hell of a slice of bread.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what does "imo" mean?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

imo=in my opinion


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Boy I loooooove insomnia. Especially when I have to wake up at 9:00, and do about 3 hours of driving in the early hours of the day. It is so super awesome.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am really getting kinda irritated. My computer is going sooo...very....sloooowww.... right now.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Twenty-twenty-twenty four hours to go. I wanna be sedated. Nothing to do, nowhere to go, I wanna be sedated. Just give me some sleeping pills and knock me the **** out, I wanna be sedated.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My horoscope for today:

You may be torn between two worlds today. On one hand, you are ready to break free of your regular routine and try something completely different. On the other hand, you have work to do that prevents you from taking off and doing whatever feels good. Instead of attempting to resolve this conflict, you can do both. Meet your responsibilities to the best of your ability, but set some time aside 
*to explore your wild side too.*

Yeah thats pretty much how I felt yesterday too.

But how am I supposed to _explore my wild side_?

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm starving. I'm craving something exotic, perhaps with a little bite to it. I'm thinking something like, I don't know, the business end of a shotgun? Ah, I doubt most restaurants have that on tap, though. Count Chocula it is, then.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Nubly was banned. Wonder what happened? I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> My horoscope for today:
> 
> You may be torn between two worlds today. On one hand, you are ready to break free of your regular routine and try something completely different. On the other hand, you have work to do that prevents you from taking off and doing whatever feels good. Instead of attempting to resolve this conflict, you can do both. Meet your responsibilities to the best of your ability, but set some time aside
> *to explore your wild side too.*
> ...


Get a male gigolo when the kids go to bed :yes .
Just a thought jk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> I watched that this week. I then also accidentally blurted out at school that I watched that this week. Everyone stared at me.
> 
> Catchy songs though!


I know, right?

And screw anyone that's not down with Prince Ali. :b


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm procrastinating on cleaning


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Nubly was banned. Wonder what happened? I miss all the good stuff.


He made oatmeal cookies w/o raisins. I'm not surprised!!

That political rally was a lot of fun. I haven't danced with strangers in front of 50 thousand people in a very long time. It was more like a Motown hoe-down.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why can't I remember?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Pitch black outside at 6pm. Thanks, daylight saving time.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey at least it's lighter early in the morning.....wait a minute. How does that affect me? **** you daylight savings!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> He made oatmeal cookies w/o raisins. I'm not surprised!!
> 
> That political rally was a lot of fun. I haven't danced with strangers in front of 50 thousand people in a very long time. It was more like a Motown hoe-down.


LMAO!! I bet it WAS because of eating oatmeal cookies without raisins. That is definitely bannible!!:yes

A Motwon hoe-down? lmao sounds like fun! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I woke up at 9am this morning. Hopefully I will collapse before midnight.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Been a long time since I slept in til 5pm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just accidentally stabbed a poppy deep into my left thigh.

Do I need medical attention y/n?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I just accidentally stabbed a poppy deep into my left thigh.
> 
> Do I need medical attention y/n?


Wtf is a poppy? Do you mean the flower?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mr. Orange said:


> Wtf is a poppy? Do you mean the flower?


The Remembrance Day poppy that you wear on your shirt or jacket. That is secured to your clothing with a very needlesque pokey thing. Which was shoved INTO MY THIGH and it really hurts.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> The Remembrance Day poppy that you wear on your shirt or jacket. That is secured to your clothing with a very needlesque pokey thing. Which was shoved INTO MY THIGH and it really hurts.


Oh, I'm sorry, that's no fun . I don't think immediate medical attention is critical...unless you can get it by not going to the ER. You will probably wait 4 hours in the waiting room if you go there. If you are at college maybe there is a nurse? If not, wash it with antibiotics and seal it. Then seek medical attention tomorrow. But I'm no doctor.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^While that sounds like good advice, I think I'm going to go with my old standby of ignoring any health issues until they hopefully go away. I love me some denial. There is no throbbing puncture wound in my thigh. Not. at. all.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My hair is getting so long. I think I'm just going to be a rebel and let it keep growing for a while. Wth.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> *sneaks back into SAS* What'd I miss...and where'd I put that avatar?


Hello.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooooooooooh

*sings*

Tomorrow is election day... Tomorrow is election day......

The suspense begins.

I'm all excited about voting for the first time.

Go Obama!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I actually don't feel that energy-less today. I don't really know what to do with myself.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Last night my brother gave my dog skittles. It was funny watching here chewing them for like 30 seconds before she would swallow it :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Damn it even all the ads on the board are yes on 8!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ahhhh all the ads on myspace are yes on 8!! Make it stop!!!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know why I even bother trying to talk to people anymore...I just end up getting rejected in the end. :rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I think that motion sensor is screaming for a battery change...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why do I procrastinate so much?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My day has been ****ty, but this made me laugh:


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I freakin love cats.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Why do I keep going to work when I am sick as a dog?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm starvin.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww sh*t my foods burning :doh Not Cool :no


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I'm fixing to eat shrimp scampi on noodles (we'll see how it turns out) and then off to the library to study differential equations. WooHoo! (not)


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I remember back in 2004 right after bush got reinstated there were threads on here w/ppl anticipating the 2008 election. 2008 was WAY far off. Now it's tomorrow. Life passes so quickly.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm wet, freezing and bored. That does not make for a happy Kori :no


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I feel like slipping into something more humpfortable...uh, I mean comfortable.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's gonna be weird having him back here. I'm gonna forget a lot, and do embarrassing things such as exercising my vocal chords to cheesy dance songs. Ahem. 
It'd be real great if his damn roommate would let us know when this is taking place.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm only just noticing that I've been here for over a year :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yays. 

congrats!!

Sup everyone?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*random thought*

*brb*


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a whole lot...I guess I'm "everyone"...

sup witchu?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lmao....

I'm just sittin here, relaxin. Kickin' back. My mind taking me on adventures. Fun stuff.  lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Dang I scared everyone away again.

*sigh*

*sniffle sniffle*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That picture is craziness, Riiya.
I'm not scared away Coco!

I helped save the world in my dreams last night. Sadly, no cape was involved. However there was an evil talking wall and I got to be a double agent :yes


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol That bed would not be for me. I shift positions way too often throughout the night.


----------



## darla (Oct 21, 2008)

My stomach feels queezy..


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I ****ing hate my life


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

My driving range is closed.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sup, Sup, Sup??

I bought a button at the Obama rally the other day. It's a pic of Lincoln wearing an Obama shirt, LOVE IT, I said I LOVE IT!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Sup, Sup, Sup??
> 
> I bought a button at the Obama rally the other day. It's a pic of Lincoln wearing an Obama shirt, LOVE IT, I said I LOVE IT!


Hey! Sup?

That is awesome! I want one I want one!

I'm getting ready to vote soon!

In about an hour!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OBBBBBBBBBBBAAMMMMMMMA~!!!!

LMAO Anyone remember this:


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I just took an important part in history. I am a democrat, and I voted for Obama. Woot. =)


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It's off, to class I go, hi, ho, hi ho, it's off to class I go. 

I really want a crystal ball for a conversation piece. A heavy one, like I used to see on TV.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im boreddd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't..hold..self...back!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God damn it. A girl from class called my phone about our assignment twice yesterday afternoon, but I didn't hear it because I leave my phone off or in my school bag somewhere, as no one ever calls me. Now, I have to come up with a plausible explanation for not answering her call, other than "I have no friends or close relatives, so I never anticipated someone calling me." I wish someone would do to me what a helicopter did to Vic Morrow and two Vietnamese children.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Can't..hold..self...back!


 Doooo eeeet! (what you want, that is) :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> God damn it. A girl from class called my phone about our assignment twice yesterday afternoon, but I didn't hear it because I leave my phone off or in my school bag somewhere, as no one ever calls me. Now, I have to come up with a plausible explanation for not answering her call, other than "I have no friends or close relatives, so I never anticipated someone calling me." I wish someone would do to me what a helicopter did to Vic Morrow and two Vietnamese children.


My cell phone never rings either because ppl don't call it. Well, no one really has my number but a few family members but still, no one calls it. Its funny because once in a blue blue moon someone will ask for my cell number and I'm always like "I don't know." Then I feel all stupid and have to check my phone to see what my number is.

I'd just tell her it was in your bag, like you said, and you didn't hear it. Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

My phone is rarely called as well. Sometimes a friend will call, or my parents, or a sibling. But even this doesn't happen much. I don't even know where it is right now and I don't even care.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Every night this past week on my way home from work there have been tons.. about 75 last night.. of people out with yes on 8 signs and every night I've wanted to stand out there with my no sign. Last night I finally did it! Was scary as hell at first but turned out to be pretty fun.. getting honks, cheers, getting flipped off, getting yells of **** you. Pretty neat the things I can do when I don't listen to SA :yes


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Every night this past week on my way home from work there have been tons.. about 75 last night.. of people out with yes on 8 signs and every night I've wanted to stand out there with my no sign. Last night I finally did it! Was scary as hell at first but turned out to be pretty fun.. getting honks, cheers, getting flipped off, getting yells of **** you. Pretty neat the things I can do when I don't listen to SA :yes


It would be sooooooo cool if some of us "fantastics" lived closer together, we could have so much fun:afr:afr I'm sure someone would eventually bail us out;-)))


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Riiya said:


> Why are some threads locked and others deleted?


Some threads are heading into dangerous territory and get locked. Others have already crossed the line and are deleted.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Today = Wtf ever already


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> I ****ing hate my life


:hug


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It's time to go, I don't wanna, this chair has almost conformed to my butt. Time to read to me daughter.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

My feet are freeeeeeezing!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, Neptune is pretty cold...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really wish I knew the answer to my stats problem.. it's due tomorrow, and I haven't a clue. I shall accept my F with dignity. And by 'dignity,' I mean crying in front of everyone and wetting my pants.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I really need to find something to do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> Doooo eeeet! (what you want, that is) :yes


Trust me when I say it would not go over well.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey Wingclipped, don't drink so much damn coffee 

Okay, who wunts to party??


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I like parties. 

This election is kicking ***.*


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I almost don't want to go to bed, because I'm afraid that I'll wake up to a Huckabee presidency and dreamed up Obama.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> My cell phone never rings either because ppl don't call it. Well, no one really has my number but a few family members but still, no one calls it. Its funny because once in a blue blue moon someone will ask for my cell number and I'm always like "I don't know." Then I feel all stupid and have to check my phone to see what my number is.
> 
> I'd just tell her it was in your bag, like you said, and you didn't hear it. Good luck.


May I have your cell number too? I'd like to not call it from time to time, lol. You cracheth me up!! :clap


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

That election distracted me from some much-needed studying. Do I regret watching the election? No, but now I shall be forced to study at this late time of night. Hooray.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Dammit mom! You said you were going to pick up that stuff at the pharmacy for the past two days!! I hate insomnia!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

It's 4:30am, do you know where your heads at?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

In short order I need to find the following; My pants, my stomach pills and my location. Feel free to jump in with suggestions.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The rolaids are in your pants pocket on the floor next to your bed.

Your location? 
Hmmm.... I'll have to get back to you on that one. You didn't tell me where you were going.:b

And yes, you can have my cell phone number in order to not call like everyone else.

haha


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Thank you :lol. Will you please take some pics of trees with really colorful leaves and post. I kinda like yo' photogs. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease, please please please...pretty please, promise not to sneeze ...or give you flees. Please.  That's a serious non-goofy request btw.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oooooooohhh fireworks !!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm watch football or go to the bonfire , decisions ,decisions ????


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

^Watch football!

I loved bonfire night as a kid. We used to have our own bonfire and fireworks display in the backstreet. We had an arrangement with our neighbours a few doors down. They'd buy all the fireworks and host the bonfire outside their house, and my mum would do all the food. Ah, happier times.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Waste of time, yet again. How kind of her to inform me of the f*cking move!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

^Damn dude that sucks. I hate when that stuff happens.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

It must be the lack of a mouse. It is driving you to madness!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

WooHoo! I'm an elite member now. If we were still on the old boards, heh.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> WooHoo! I'm an elite member now. If we were still on the old boards, heh.


Yay! Congrats. Yeah, still wish we had those little star thingys cause I wanted to see mine go from red dashes to stars one of these days. I know, I don't have a life :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I hate the comment page. **** it.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It keeps coming back!  Why?!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

6 oz of Coca Cola = 24 hours of heart palpitations and arrythmia. And the FDA just categorized High Fructose Corn Syrup as FOOD. Yuck!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Breathe in 1...2...3...4...
Hold 1...2...3...4...
Out 1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...

Breathe in 1...2...3...4...
Hold 1...2...3...4...
Out 1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...



Ahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> ^Thank you :lol. Will you please take some pics of trees with really colorful leaves and post. I kinda like yo' photogs. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease, please please please...pretty please, promise not to sneeze ...or give you flees. Please.  That's a serious non-goofy request btw.


LOL, you are funny. I did have a BUNCH posted in an album under my profile but then I deleted them. I deleted both my albums actually. Felt funny about having them because there was only one other person who also had some pics up in an album. 
_Maybe_ I'll bring them back later tonight when I have time. Just because you requested them.  And because you said pretty please.... (psssst... but you forgot with a cherry on top).

Did you see any when I had them there or did you miss it? I deleted all my photos I had under my profile a couple days ago. *shrug*

your number one tree hugger,
Coco


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i miss *im_a_barbiegurl*. i liked how she/he signed up when you could see who has viewed you're page and then she/he magically disappeared/stopped logging in when they took off that feature. she/he was my favorite non-posting poster. i loved how she/he would look at my page (and others too) and didn't post anything. it didn't make me one bit paranoid.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Would it make you paranoid to find out that he hired a private investigator to trace your IP address and find out where you live, so he could place surveillance cameras around the property to watch you all day and night?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish people would quit leaving things at my computer station; someone left behind a flash drive and a finger nail. I thought about keeping the flash drive, but the finger nail is going into lost and found.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> Would it make you paranoid to find out that he hired a private investigator to trace your IP address and find out where you live, so he could place surveillance cameras around the property to watch you all day and night?


ok, i'm going to sleep comfortable tonight...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^x5 Tsup tsup? I did see some of your tree pics in the past but not any from this fall. I saw this raging red leafed tree y'day and I thought, "I'm hungry"...then I thought, " I wonder if CH has taken any pics of these raging red trees?" 

I said please, promised not to sneeze and not to give you flees, but if you require a cherry, here's your cherry,


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been working like a ****ing mad man the last two weeks. over 40 hours a week and I'm still going to school. this has been the only day I have off from work this whole week. i need t start looking for another job that pays more.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

001 01 01 001 001 001 1 00 001 001 1 001 I'm 01 001 01 001 01 downloading 001 01 01 001 01 001 some 01 001 music 001 001 to 001 001 001 listen 001 to 001 001 later 001 with 001 my 001 01 001 babe 001 001 001 01 later 01 001 tonight 010 001


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My toe are frozen and are probably going to fall off soon.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , the word lame springs to mind .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blah


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fckin miss caps lock.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Alaska is on the verge of electing a seven-times-convicted felon. Seriously?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My everything hurts.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm thirsting for girls so bad I'm dehydrating.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I get to paint pink flames on a car tomorrow!! It's going to be the best day ever :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i've been listening to the same two songs since i got home from school (12:00). it's 11pm right now. almost 12 hours! i haven't been able to do anything all day (that would explain why i've been on here all day) because i can't get them out of my head. that's all i've been thinking about today.

Lauryn Hill - Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You






Lauryn Hill - Sweetest Thing


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have to work tomorrow! baaaaaaah :bah


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh god, if there's even a slight chance of him ever being interested I'm going to wet my pants. I don't know if I can do it... :afr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ahhh, finally, finally, finally! It's been too long.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


> I'm thirsting for girls so bad I'm dehydrating.


:lol :hugs


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> Alaska is on the verge of electing a seven-times-convicted felon. Seriously?


HAHA you have got to be kidding!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> My everything hurts.


:hugs

flu?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> I get to paint pink flames on a car tomorrow!! It's going to be the best day ever :lol


:lol

HAVE FUN!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Oh god, if there's even a slight chance of him ever being interested I'm going to wet my pants. I don't know if I can do it... :afr


Good luck!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> :hugs
> 
> flu?


yesssssss.

And I think I'm going back to bed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My only hope is to survive today. If I can do that, the following days will be no problem.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> yesssssss.
> 
> And I think I'm going back to bed.


HAHA awesome smilie. :lol

Hope you feel better soon, homie. :hugs


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My only hope is to survive today. If I can do that, the following days will be no problem.


Good luck, Illusions. 

Okay, I'm really going now. 
For real this time.
Really. I'm serious.
Seriously serious.
True story.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's kind of funny how things sync up sometimes. I was searching myspace last week for an old friend of mine with no luck and today he messages me out of no where!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha who knew New Look sold guys clothes.
No prizes for guessing where i'm going tomorrow.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What tf is he wearing.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There is no place worst or more racist than a rural barbershop. My brother made me go into that f**king wasteland with him, because he is the cheapest person on the planet. An old lady getting her hair "styled" in that brimming cesspool started talking about how they gave "********" the right to vote and then "the women" and now a "colored" in office, basically saying how both groups should be put back in their place. Then she went on a tirade about how god needs to come back and give our country a shake up.. you know, with a black man getting elected president and women voting, and all. And one of the inbred men said something about me, and asked one of the other cretinous _Hills Have Eyes_ creatures, "Do you think she heard me?" No, I didn't, you walking rectal prolapse, why don't you go find more dead squirrels to add to your ritzy decor, because I really don't care about the gripping, insightful comment you made about me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ugh my life is so pointless


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe yes. Maybe no. Maybe go **** yourself.
~Marky Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I AM AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!! *dances*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^I agree. I remember you from before my break. 

Mark Twain once said, "Beautiful women are a dime a dozen...does anyone realize what that does to the value of breasts?" 

That Mark Twain, what a card!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A-well-a everybody's heard about the bird
B-b-b-bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, well the bird is the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody knows that the bird is the word!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a...

A-well-a everybody's heard about the bird
Bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a don't you know about the bird?
Well, everybody's talking about the bird!
A-well-a bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a bird...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

haha


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

T minus 15 minutes until doomsday.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i vigo, the scourge of carpathia, the sarrow of modovia command you, on a mountain of skulls in a castle of pain, i sat on a thrown of blood. what was will be what iss will be no more...now is the season of evil...find me a child that i might live again.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

If gay were an olympic event he would win hanths down girlfriend.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

...and this concludes three days of eating "off menu"...Champion Juicer (home model) come save meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Polar said:


> T minus 15 minutes until doomsday.


Disregard. My plan failed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a dream last night that I called IllusionofHappiness. On a banana phone. 

GET THIS SITE OUT OF MY HEAD.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I feel hopeless. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I had a dream last night that I called IllusionofHappiness. On a banana phone.
> 
> GET THIS SITE OUT OF MY HEAD.


 :lol :lol

I've had a couple dreams where random SASers showed up.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I had a dream last night that I called IllusionofHappiness. On a banana phone.
> 
> GET THIS SITE OUT OF MY HEAD.


LMAO

I had quite a few dreams about SAS'er at one time.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I called you (on a banana phone), and I was trying to hold a conversation. I'd say something, and then your shameful picture (with you on the banana phone!) would appear with a bubble for your reply. You didn't move, it was just your picture with different words in the little bubble. It went about like this:

*Me*: Hi Illusion!
*Your pic bubble: *WTF?
*Me*: Oh, did I call at a bad time Illusion?
*Your pic bubble*: BANANA PHONE
*Me*: Yes, I know we are on a banana phone
*Your pic bubble*: BANANA PHONE
*Me*:...yeah
*Your pic bubble*: *click*

Dialtone.

My dreams mock me.

EDIT: THIS WAS MY 1000TH POST :boogie :boogie :yay :yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I think my brain's on fire. How am I supposed to study? How am I supposed to pass?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> I feel hopeless. :sigh


Because you are banned?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Being banned certainly doesn't help.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I called you (on a banana phone), and I was trying to hold a conversation. I'd say something, and then your shameful picture (with you on the banana phone!) would appear with a bubble for your reply. You didn't move, it was just your picture with different words in the little bubble. It went about like this:
> 
> *Me*: Hi Illusion!
> *Your pic bubble: *WTF?
> ...


Grats on the post!

And ROFL!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks! I keep having this image of your picture with WTF? in the bubble jumping into my head, it has all day.

Okay guys. I am submitting my name for tickets to the 2010 Olympics. It's a random draw for who gets them. Wish me luck and I'll take you to the closing ceremonies with me. Actually I won't, but you know, the sentiment is there and stuff.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

excuse me if i get to deep.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What a lonely existence. I need to find another forum to post on. I will fill the void with more internet.
Why do people hate me so much? I guess I really am as bad as I thought.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh ****.. my friend was injured from a car bomb in Iraq :afr :afr :afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

^omgnotheydidnt...

:hug I hope he/she is okay =(


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I hate myself.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

omgnoudidnt said:


> ^omgnotheydidnt...
> 
> :hug I hope he/she is okay =(


Thanks :squeeze He said he's still recovering but is doing ok. Insane to think about


----------



## BoardDisrupter (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't been re-banned? It's a miracle! Bah, it don't matter no more anyway. I'm done. I'm really done.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

edit: if you missed it, then oh well...:blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today can't possibly be worse than yesterday. It's already looking up. I may have another job opportunity. I don't really know how I should be feeling though and this worries me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The number of fighter jets flying over my little mexican apt complex is unusual. Normally we have hmmmmmmmm, NONE flying overhead??


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, wtf? This coffee tastes like a donkey's rancid fecal matter.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

just CALL!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> The number of fighter jets flying over my little mexican apt complex is unusual. Normally we have hmmmmmmmm, NONE flying overhead??


Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeerrddddddddd. :um:afr:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> excuse me if i get to deep.


That was powerful. Yes, very deep.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Okay, wtf? This coffee tastes like a donkey's rancid fecal matter.


Dude, that is grody!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> just CALL!


Whomever you are, if you don't call Illusions, then I'm going to have to take care of you myself. Just call her already.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I hate myself.


Hi.  I like you a lot. Please don't hate yourself. :hugs :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> What a lonely existence. I need to find another forum to post on. I will fill the void with more internet.
> Why do people hate me so much? I guess I really am as bad as I thought.


I don't know if this will help or not but I like you and enjoy your existance on this forum. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't get it. He ignored every single one of my replies and suggestions and what not. WTF? Is it like some kind of conspiracy. Probably is. :sus


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you, Coco. I was drunk last night and that's how I tend to feel when I'm drunk and by myself. Although, it is the truth. I just hide it very well in person.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Whomever you are, if you don't call Illusions, then I'm going to have to take care of you myself. Just call her already.


Heh, I'm actually tyring to get _myself_ to make an important call. I hate the feeling I get in my stomach before things like this. I just wish it would go away.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why is the word "a-s-s" censored? That's a bit extreme.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Sounds like you may even be looking forward to it?? haha.

If I ever create an alternate ego to my alternate ego's alternate ego, his board name might be ME, MYSELF AND WHI?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sick of this ****ing swear filter.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez what's up with my computer sooooooooooooo slow tonight.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

No more long sideburns!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Note to self.. do not take so much ****ing Sudafed again no matter how much my head hurts!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Must get Zzz Zzz :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Must get Zzz Zzz :yes


:ditto

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired tonight. :fall


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i smell like a girl.



F.UCK the swear filter.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

it was...bellissimo.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

una bella ragazza.


nawmean?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Werd.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Crafty projects are expensive


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I actually got some paperwork done instead of just saying I need to get some paperwork done. Woot.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Seems the only one who doesn't see your beauty
Is the face in the mirror looking back at you
You walk around here thinking you're not pretty
But that's not true, cause I know you...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

where did it all go?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Cut it out with your silly shenanigans already!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im excited, im going to a photography expo today. *sigh* *yawn* 6am right now.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That was an interesting sound that the bones in my arm just made.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

komme nicht zu spät


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Do I remember it being cold in there? What time of the year was it?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> komme nicht zu spät


yeah, thats good advice.
I hate waiting.

-----------------

Next time i wont take that bloodymess perk. Blowing someone appart slows down my framerate.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Cut it out with your silly shenanigans already!


:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Its a nice day to start again.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My horoscope for today:

You may be feeling like you are pulled in two directions today. Waves of excitement and concern may come and go throughout the day and it's important not to become too attached to either extreme. Rest assured that stability will return if you can learn to accept the paradox of your opposing reactions to what's happening in your life.

:lol

Never a dull moment.

Catch ya'll on the fliside.....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

After forcing myself to clean that much, I at the very least deserve a beer. But apple juice will have to do.

And everyone's favourite healthy snack: Froot Loops.
awww yeaa


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , **** them.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My horrorscope y'day: You're in a mischievous mood (what's new editorializing) You could apply your cleverness to finding new ways to make or save money. An opportunity worth pursuing involves an Aries person. * I like Aries peeps. They R UNEQ. 

Slept well, ate healthy and got everything I needed used and at a fraction of the cost. The Craftsmen mitre saw was only $70!! (saved money:see above!!) I'm going to put in a wood floor in my living room and make some wall art. 

Tonight, Andyworld ...as in Andy Warhol's world recreated at the Wexner. I have no idea what to expect nor is there any need to expect anything. I'm just going to dance and have fun and enjoy the experience. I do hope there will be some crack ho's there tho'. 

I got a little too excited at Pier 1 Imports today. Every sofa I sat on I wondered if it would make a good make-out couch, :lol

I will regret this post tomorrow haha.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> My horrorscope y'day: You're in a mischievous mood (what's new editorializing) You could apply your cleverness to finding new ways to make or save money. An opportunity worth pursuing involves an Aries person. * I like Aries peeps. They R UNEQ.


haha 



FairleighCalm said:


> Slept well, ate healthy and got everything I needed used and at a fraction of the cost. The Craftsmen mitre saw was only $70!! (saved money:see above!!) I'm going to put in a wood floor in my living room and make some wall art.


AWESOME!! :yes I LOVE wood floors and wall art too.:yes



FairleighCalm said:


> Tonight, Andyworld ...as in Andy Warhol's world recreated at the Wexner. I have no idea what to expect nor is there any need to expect anything. I'm just going to dance and have fun and enjoy the experience. I do hope there will be some crack ho's there tho'.


HAVE FUN!! Wish I had something like that to go to. 



FairleighCalm said:


> I got a little too excited at Pier 1 Imports today. Every sofa I sat on I wondered if it would make a good make-out couch, :lol
> 
> I will regret this post tomorrow haha.


:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> K , **** them.


What happened? I'll kick their *** for you, whomever they are.:yes

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Everyone else...............wassup?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> What happened? I'll kick their *** for you, whomever they are.:yes
> 
> :squeeze


Haha it was nothing really just meant to be watching the Joe Calzaghe fight with a few people but it never materialised so whatever sh*t happens i guess.

But yeah go get em tiger. lol jk.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ Don't worry, they will be taken care of. Oh yes, they will. *says in deep dark voice*8)^^


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel weird. Oh blasted equilibrium, how thy scales do shake amidst the tormenting wind.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh great I broke another keyboard.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I can make you satisfied in everything you do
All your secret wishes could right now be coming true
Be forever with my broken arms
Around you


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't seen a living human being all day. I'm beginning to doubt their existence.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Elyse (Illusion of Happiness) should never post again. She is at 6,666. That's just an epic number.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> Elyse (Illusion of Happiness) should never post again. She is at 6,666. That's just an epic number.


yeah, she should stop posting now. i wanted to stop at 666, but my addiction wouldn't let me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Si comprendieras que hay un secreto
que a nadie he dicho,
porque yo a nadie le hablo de ti.
Si tu supieras o comprendieras,
pero tu nunca comprenderas,
que mi secreto ni tu ni nadie
ha de saberlo nunca jamas.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wingclipped said:


> ^ Wearing the letters off? I ask because that's what I tend to do to mine, hehe.


No I cleaned it with a washcloth that apparently was too moist for the keyboard's liking. But it's okay, I have other keyboards... though I'm starting to run low.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> Wow...like wow. I went through Starbucks today expecting to pay the exorbitant amount I always pay there. I drove normally and didn't do anything new, but when I got to the window, the lady in the car ahead of me had already paid for my stuff!!! When I pulled out, she was already gone or I would have said thanks. That made my day.


Wow! That is so nice of a stranger to do. Puts your faith back in ppl, ya know? That there are indeed some good people out there.:yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sings*
Is you is or is you ain't my baby?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder why the ditto guy looks sad??

:ditto

:hugs Ditto guy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> I haven't seen a living human being all day. I'm beginning to doubt their existence.


They really don't exist. Don't believe the hype.:no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> yeah, she should stop posting now. i wanted to stop at 666, but my addiction wouldn't let me.


Sorry people, you're going to see a lot more of me :yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I wonder why the ditto guy looks sad??
> 
> :ditto
> 
> :hugs Ditto guy.


I thought he was rolling his eyes. Like, duh. Why'd you even bother saying it? He's bored, needs entertainment.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

This board is so dead.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I woke up at 7 a.m. and I've had the same ****ty song looping through my head since. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't always a song that I hate that gets stuck in there. My mind is a vacuous void of nothingness and a constant supply of bad songs.

I hope it gets stuck in all of your heads, because I am a spiteful woman:




I blame Doug Stanhope for this. I blame him for all of my problems.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I was waiting for this 3 day weekend for a long time but now that it's here, I am so bored! I just want it to end so I can get back to school.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , i wish someone would taser that fool.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today would be ideal if my stomach would settle down.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ya know, just because I'm not that well endowed is no reason to refer to me as "Dr Toolittle" to our workmates!? How would you like it if I started calling you "Chunnel"?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Tomorrow it's *on*.

Oh, sh*t.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Naaahhhh~!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I hate my ****ing life...


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

When am I finished?

Never.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Sup?*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a mosquito somewhere!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> :wels


*Thanks!*:thanks


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I am an idiot. I just took a shower, I got all of my stuff together.. I had my shampoo, conditioner, towel... I was ready to do some heavy duty cleansing. I neatly sat aside my clean clothes to wear, and put my dirty clothes into the hamper, everything was just running smoothly. I get in and start doing my business. I happen to glance down, and, yeah, I'm still wearing my socks. 
How did I get so far in my life with such a low functioning brain? Several doctors are looking into it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

i clearly died in a previous life and went to hell


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

If this doesn't work out I am going to be crushed. This can't not work out. It can't.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> I am an idiot. I just took a shower, I got all of my stuff together.. I had my shampoo, conditioner, towel... I was ready to do some heavy duty cleansing. I neatly sat aside my clean clothes to wear, and put my dirty clothes into the hamper, everything was just running smoothly. I get in and start doing my business. I happen to glance down, and, yeah, I'm still wearing my socks.


Well done.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The Chocolate News w/David Allen Grier is pure fun. "YES WE KLAN, YES WE KLAN, YES WE KLAN"


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have no random thought of the day. Pity. And no, this does not count as my random thought of the day.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wanna be sedated.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

^I love that song.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i thought it was just me, but there's been a lot of pregnant women lately. i told a guy at work about this and he said that he's been noticing the same thing. yesterday he did a little test where he counted how many pregnant women he saw during the day. he counted 15. i decided to do the same thing today and i counted 8 (one probably didn't count since i see her everyday) pregnant women in under 4 hours.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm beginning to forget what natural fatigue feels like. However if I go back to my doctor and she tells me to eat a banana and drink warm milk (seriously?) I'm going to hit her. It's just gonna have to happen :stu
Or I could bring a banana to the appointment, and eat it in front of her while yelling "I'M NOT SLEEPING DOC WHY AM I NOT SLEEPING". The problem with this plan is I'm not quite that mean *or* crazy.

Suddenly I have to wait until December to see my therapist again. By the time I see her it'll have been over a month. Joy. My mom just _had_ to change her day off from Wednesday to Monday, so I can't simply go with my next scheduled appointment because it was changed without my knowing. People need to start telling me things. It helps, really. I promise.

No, I don't want to call staples and tell them why I'm not in today. And will never be in. It's not as though it's been months and I need them for a reference, the job didn't happen. Tough luck. I guess I'm just not a sh*t giver.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm beginning to forget what natural fatigue feels like. However if I go back to my doctor and she tells me to eat a banana and drink warm milk (seriously?) I'm going to hit her. It's just gonna have to happen :stu
> Or I could bring a banana to the appointment, and eat it in front of her while yelling "I'M NOT SLEEPING DOC WHY AM I NOT SLEEPING". The problem with this plan is I'm not quite that mean *or* crazy.
> 
> Suddenly I have to wait until December to see my therapist again. By the time I see her it'll have been over a month. Joy. My mom just _had_ to change her day off from Wednesday to Monday, so I can't simply go with my next scheduled appointment because it was changed without my knowing. People need to start telling me things. It helps, really. I promise.
> ...


*LMAO! Take a banana with you and eat it in front of her!!! I double dare you. That would be hilarious!

But seriously, good luck with everything. :squeeze*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *LMAO! Take a banana with you and eat it in front of her!!! I double dare you. That would be hilarious!*
> 
> *But seriously, good luck with everything. :squeeze*


I miss my previous doctor like you wouldn't believe - she moved to another part of the province. This new one is, for lack of a better word, a dumbass (mom and I are in agreement on this).

Thanks Lori


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My dad didn't send me a birthday card. That's never happened before. Maybe even he's bored of me now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

spit some mad fire.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> spit some mad fire.


Yo my name is b-dizzle to the three,
I'll give you some raps but not for free,
problematic child since the day of birth,
I haven't been dieting so I've gained lots of girth,
This rap is ill but it ain't over son,
Pass the mic over to ANCIENT, get this **** done.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, what happened to my Phil pic? I know it was there.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

So, when you say "you aren't sleeping" do you mean you aren't sleeping at all?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> So, when you say "you aren't sleeping" do you mean you aren't sleeping at all?


No I get sleep I just like to mock my doctor's approach, because it seems as though I'm the one being mocked with suggestions like milk and bananas. It's not a huge deal I just would prefer to quit taking klonopin to sleep.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^I like to eat turkey. Turkey=sleepy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Turkey = upset stomach also


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I think I sent you a PM about what Im taking. Just in case you want to try it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I know, and I probably lost it after the move 
There are still things that confuse me here.

Mostly though I wish wish people would post more. It's gotten awfully slow.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Turkey = upset stomach also


Some calming Cuban banana soup FTW


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gross :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I know, and I probably lost it after the move
> There are still things that confuse me here.
> 
> Mostly though I wish wish people would post more. It's gotten awfully slow.


*I know! Its crazy. 

Where is everyone?????

Cooooooooome Baaaaaaaaack!!!!

I take Melatonin to help me sleep. Only need 1 mg, but some ppl need 2 or whatever. Maybe something to look into, Elyse. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Oh SNAP!! I quoted you at the top of a new page.

Sorries. :hugs*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Money would help in this situation I suppose lol. I'll have to call the pharmacy again and make sure melatonin wasn't the one that I can't take with one of my other meds.

:eyes

lol @ quoting me on the top of a new page. 

Oh look reason for editing is still there. Let's see...
Damn. Doesn't work.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^Vy appropriate use of the googly eyes.


Grrrrr I can't remove myself from Victoria's Secret's e-mailing list


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm posting alot on this really cool thread called POST TIMES. All you have to do is post the time, that says it all! Sometimes mean people show up there but I just show 'em FC love.:clap:yes


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

We all edit our posts like crazy lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol 

Seriously this is my only boredom killer besides IM.
I like an equally unhealthy dose of both.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

It's cheaper than crack cocaine 

...and it beats chain smoking or running with scissors, right?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> i'm ****ing hungry
> 
> edit: this ****ing swear filter is pissing me off
> 
> edit: ****


lol **** **** **** **** (it's, uh, Tourette's)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hey peoples! Checking in before my bath where I will read about Britney's journey with mental illnesses and stuff like that.

I just injured myself doing the dishes. Yeah, somehow, I was opening the refrigerator and BAM I knocked myself righ above my left eye, like right below my eyebrow. Don't underestimate my boo-boo. It hurt like ......um..... stuff.

Hey Elyse - Melatonin is sold over the counter, I think you know that though. You'll find you won't need to take a Klonopin to sleep, so that is good. Its safe, its a natural hormone that our body makes when its time to go to bed. Awesomeness. You can look it up if you feel like it.

Ooohh FC, tempting ppl to the "Post Times" thread only to attack them. Hmmph.:mum jk :squeeze*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

(puts fingers in ears) "FC love, FC love, FC love". Take care of your boo-boo, Boo-Boo. Hope you have a nice bath. L tryptophan is OTC too btw.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The post-pee shudder: the greatest mystery of our time.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> * I just injured myself doing the dishes. Yeah, somehow, I was opening the refrigerator and BAM I knocked myself righ above my left eye, like right below my eyebrow. Don't underestimate my boo-boo. It hurt like ......um..... stuff.*


Doh! Hope you're not bleeding or anything. My left eye is watering...now everyone at work thinks I'm crying :roll. We should all wear eyepatches and make this Pirate Day on SAS. Yarr!











njodis said:


> The post-pee shudder: the greatest mystery of our time.


:yes Sometimes the best moment of the day.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

WHO wants to help with my essay? I only get good grades if my mommy helps me out, and she's going out of town!!! And instead of working on it, I'm waiting for people to post in Last One Standing, so I can post again. I don't like taking up too many numbers, but the other games are so much work. Some even require you to like things.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It is so cold in my dorm room. My toes are going numb...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

there's all kinds of wrong with me today. i think i'm getting sick.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why is the paper/cardboard bin _always_ full when I finally bother to do some cleaning and have a lot of cardboard to throw out?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I did something stupid again, these things are never isolated incidents with me. I decided to wear the top that I bought yesterday to class, and I happen to catch a glimpse of myself when I walked into the restroom after my second class only to realize that I neglected to remove the price tag. It dangled from the back of my neck, like a square, plastic noose, mocking me in secret all afternoon. I think the worst part was probably the button and bit of string clinging so delicately to my neck from inside a tiny zip-lock bag.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> there's all kinds of wrong with me today. i think i'm getting sick.


:squeeze


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^thanks


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ATTACK MY BEAUTIES!!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

For you...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> I did something stupid again, these things are never isolated incidents with me. I decided to wear the top that I bought yesterday to class, and I happen to catch a glimpse of myself when I walked into the restroom after my second class only to realize that I neglected to remove the price tag. It dangled from the back of my neck, like a square, plastic noose, mocking me in secret all afternoon. I think the worst part was probably the button and bit of string clinging so delicately to my neck from inside a tiny zip-lock bag.


:hugs

*but :lol too.*

I* hope you can find the humour in these situations. As long as you don't take them too seriously, it will have a more positive effect on you and you'll have a more positive reflections of the situation.

BTW, You have a great way of telling stories. :yes*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ATTACK MY BEAUTIES!!!!!!


*Wow that is mucked up stuff right there.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Christine Aguelleria (sp?) is like way beyond popstar chicky-poo. Just awesomely fierce in her daringness. I love it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

This board is spookily unpredictable. You never know what people will post, and where.

It's good I've been spending so much time here. Great practice for when I get out of the house.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I has Arby's and it is glorious :yes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I thought my Hershey bar wrapper was a giant cockroach. It was a terrifying instant; needless to say, that wrapper won't be hurting anyone anymore.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Time to give away some shooz.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dontcare said:


> This board is spookily unpredictable. You never know what people will post, and where.
> 
> It's good I've been spending so much time here. Great practice for when I get out of the house.


:lol

*That is true!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*My horoscope for today:

It's time to think about slowing down enough to integrate some of your recent adventures into your daily life. Instead of running off to the next activity, stop and consider what's happened over the past few weeks so you can build upon the foundation you are now creating. Remember small stable gains are better than larger ones that are built upon sand.

I need to meditate upon this for a moment.*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bleeurgh too much chocolate. uke


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You can never have too much chocolate.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Why do we even have these stupid family dinners?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> You can never have too much chocolate.


I disagree , wanna game of slaps ? jk


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm prepared to scour the the Earth for that mother****er. If Butch goes to Indochina, I want a ****** waiting in a bowl of rice ready to pop a cap in his ***.
~Marcellus Wallace


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm so tired. I just want to go back to bed right now, but I've already slept 13 hours. crazyness.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't be assed cooking.
What did my last slave die of ? ........ Oh yeah starvation. :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A girls best friend are diamonds , A mans best friend is a dog , hmm us guys are getting a raw deal somewhere along the line :con


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Alright, time for some nice running in the cold action. w00t!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pizza, a tamale and a burrito for lunch. Apparently I don't want to be able to move the rest of the day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If something in my house were edible I'd be eating right now.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wut up?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I changed my heater blower motor today and saved myself big bucks. I can't believe it worked once I got in there. I bought a used too. I love being cheap with myself and extravagant with others.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

what's down


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no, feathers hahaha, got you!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Uncured pepperoni is da-am good!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Never send a bad boy to play a grown man's game.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't know that it's going to work out. ****. 

I haven't eaten an actual meal since Saturday. Sunday I had half of a veggie sandwich and yesterday I had an apple. Today I had nothing, and I'm going to bed. **** it. Just **** it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One day down.....two days to go for that incubation period.
If I don't get flu symptoms by then, I am HOME FREE.

...all because I sat two chairs down from a girl with a 103F fever and flu-like symptoms. uke


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

You **** on these *****s TWO TIMES Dr. Dre?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oh, fo' sho'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't make me cuss!!11!!1!!!!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh snap, Coolio was actually 32 in '95 when he sang, "I'm 23 now but will I live to see 24? The way things are goin I don't know." 

I've been so duped all these years :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Time for another walk soon.*

*My neck hurts like a SOAB. I slept in a bad position where I didn't move for hours and now my neck on the right side is suffering. Ouch. *

*Coffee is good on a cold morning. *

*Oh man I hope I can stay warm today! I need thermals. 
I'd love me some thermals from Cabela's.:yes *


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Boy am I tired...I don't wanna go to this. Not one bit.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*^^CHEERS! Hot coffee, hot tea, hot chocolate and hot showers all rule on cold days.:yes^^

I'm skipping walking tomorrow but I am definitely doing yoga tomorrow. Then I'll walk again Friday.

I am sooooooooooooo tired this week. This whole week I've been not as well as I was a week ago. Ughhh I hate being this tired.

So now I'm having my tea before I pick up my chiddler from preschool.

*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Ooh, :squeeze Hope you feel better. Some days we just persevere.

Tomato, celery, carrot, cilantro. Juice of the gods. I think it would be neat to meet someone named cilantro.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> ^Ooh, :squeeze Hope you feel better. Some days we just persevere.
> 
> Tomato, celery, carrot, cilantro. Juice of the gods. I think it would be neat to meet someone named cilantro.


It beats meeting someone named Laxativa, Nicotina, or Metamucille.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

How does the differential treatment of Gender Socialization prepare us for the Gendered Division of Paid Work?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :stu


:ditto


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's so much easier not to care. So I won't. This is me, not caring...yep.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I do wish this forum wasn't open to the public. Then I could share all my insightful thoughts on this topic with the rest of you. I assure you that you're all missing out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I just read a message this "hypnotist" wrote on someone's MySpace page. It is pretty interesting: *

*"You hold your answers. So many times people look for answers to who they are or what they want by searching outside. It is as if someone else knows them better than they do. Think about who you talk to the most. If you said someone else you might want to reconsider that answer. Through the years I have found that the person we talk to the most is ourselves. We are continually talking to ourselves to discuss feelings, decisions, and to change the meaning of what we are experiencing at the time. This process of inner talk is one of the key secrets to how we create our reality.

You already know the answer to your questions most of the time. The challenge is actually accepting it for what it is. In your perfect world how would you like to be this week, next week and the weeks to come? You are in charge of who you are today and the next so have some fun with it my friend." *

*Anywho, thanks F.C. I appreciate it.

I'm going to take my little chiddler now and try to get her to nap with me for a little. I'm beyond exhausted. Blaaaah.*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're going to use a tomato, please leave the top in the fridge. It means a lot to me to be able to eat your leaves.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, I'm hungry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am FLOATING. Wheeeee....



_No drugs were invovled in the making of this random thought._


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll have somea what she's havin.^^^


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

every time i click the back button i get stuck in my email and it won't let me out and there's no messages anyways and nobody wants to talk to me and i don't want to talk to myself and it's not a happy thing that what i really have to think about is,



> . How does the differential treatment of Gender Socialization prepare us for the Gendered Division of Paid Work?


So, I figured I'd ask all of you: 
How does the differential treatment of Gender Socialization prepare us for the Gendered Division of Paid Work?

How _does _the differential treatment of Gender Socialization prepare us for the Gendered Division of Paid Work?

And why would anyone want to know that?

I know this is not a random thought, it is a very manipulated thought, but there is no manipulated thought thread, and anyway if there was, nobody would read it, because who wants to read about manipulated thoughts, and anyway how do you manipulate a thought, if i knew i wouldn't be here, i would be thinking about, How does the differential treatment of Gender Socialization prepare us for the Gendered Division of Paid Work?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

dontcare said:


> How does the differential treatment of Gender Socialization prepare us for the Gendered Division of Paid Work?


All too well?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> All too well?


Would you please expound upon that comment? Please? Please?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooh therapy the freakin joy.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's always either too hot or too cold in here... why can't I maintain a temperature I'm comfortable with?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

dontcare said:


> How does the differential treatment of Gender Socialization prepare us for the Gendered Division of Paid Work?


Because traditionally, the woman's role has been focused around family and hearth, therefore, when she is taken out of said role and placed in a career, the males in that career (and sometimes the females, too) subconsciously expect her to expend more thought upon her home/family then her job and therefore bestow smaller wages upon her than they would a male in the same role. Hence your gender division in paid work....

...or something.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> hi


:wel


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Wingclipped said:


> Because traditionally, the woman's role has been focused around family and hearth, therefore, when she is taken out of said role and placed in a career, the males in that career (and sometimes the females, too) subconsciously expect her to expend more thought upon her home/family then her job and therefore bestow smaller wages upon her than they would a male in the same role. Hence your gender division in paid work....


thanx, but I do have to write a 3-page paper. i suppose it's a start.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a small town giiiiirl, livin' in a lonelyyy woooooorld
She took the midnight train goin' aaanyywheeeeere
Just a city boyyy, born and raised in south Deeetrooooit
He took the midnight train goin' aaanyywheeeeere


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sick of not being able to do something in my room without people running to where I am and beating on the door to see what's going on. If I hear, "What the HELL is going on in here, Jesus ****ing christ, **** ****, all this ****ing banging going on" one more time, I can't be held responsible for my actions. I dropped something by accident; it wasn't a precious heirloom or a baby, so no one else needs to get involved. I don't understand why two people have to snake out of their crypts just to see what I'm doing. Last night, I had to face the Spanish Inquisition for closing the washing machine lid, as I apparently closed it too loudly. I apologize for not laying down a pillow beforehand and gingerly placing the lid ever so lovingly atop it like a hotel mint so as not to disturb the gripping _Walker, Texas Ranger_ marathon. I'm a grown woman; I should be able to do simple things, like yawn without someone else putting on a flashlight helmet and shoving their head into my mouth to look for gingivitis.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Just a small town giiiiirl, livin' in a lonelyyy woooooorld
> She took the midnight train goin' aaanyywheeeeere
> Just a city boyyy, born and raised in south Deeetrooooit
> He took the midnight train goin' aaanyywheeeeere


:lol


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

If you want something you've never had, you must be willing to do something you've never done.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Why am I attracted to one of my coworkers?  Nothing good will come of this. It would be easier to just avoid him, but no, that's not an option.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am so hungry. SOMEONE GET ME SOME CARBS.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I think I'll be gone for a while. Thanks to all who helped me here. I have gone through rough waters over the past year or so, and I am grateful for everyone's help who has offered it. I will continue to fight my demons, and the road ahead isn't easy. But I know I have what it takes to face the treacherous conditions which lay before me and weather the storm. So long everyone, and best of luck to you all. If anyone wants to reach me ever, you can email me at [email protected], and I am always glad to talk to anyone who wants a friends. Cheers.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mr. Orange said:


> Well, I think I'll be gone for a while. Thanks to all who helped me here. I have gone through rough waters over the past year or so, and I am grateful for everyone's help who has offered it. I will continue to fight my demons, and the road ahead isn't easy. But I know I have what it takes to face the treacherous conditions which lay before me and weather the storm. So long everyone, and best of luck to you all. If anyone wants to reach me ever, you can email me at [email protected], and I am always glad to talk to anyone who wants a friends. Cheers.


Wow.  for leaving but  for good luck.

I hope you have nothing but success. We'll miss you!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

whoa, that's random. be sure to visit sometime


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

shyguy246 said:


> If you want something you've never had, you must be willing to do something you've never done.


So true.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I am so hungry. SOMEONE GET ME SOME CARBS.


My friend bought a four-barrel carb for his 68 Coronet.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mr. Orange said:


> Well, I think I'll be gone for a while. Thanks to all who helped me here. I have gone through rough waters over the past year or so, and I am grateful for everyone's help who has offered it. I will continue to fight my demons, and the road ahead isn't easy. But I know I have what it takes to face the treacherous conditions which lay before me and weather the storm. So long everyone, and best of luck to you all. If anyone wants to reach me ever, you can email me at [email protected], and I am always glad to talk to anyone who wants a friends. Cheers.


Good luck with everything, Bryan. I hope everything works out for you. I'm definitely going to miss you. I had some great conversations with you, you're a ton a fun to talk to. I'm sorry I stopped talking to you out of nowhere. I've been doing that to a lot of people lately (as you can tell from me taking off my comment box and disabling my PM and not logging into MSN and AIM).

I wish you the best of luck.
Take Care.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Haven't eaten in 2 days. Haven't...eaten...in 2...days. Haven't eaten a meal since last week. This is definitely a new record for me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm probably going to get a leg cramp tonight. I just feel it coming. I'm going to do some stretching before going to sleep tonight. I don't want to wake up screaming like I'm getting mudered. I should really stretch before running.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Haven't eaten in 2 days. Haven't...eaten...in 2...days. Haven't eaten a meal since last week. This is definitely a new record for me.


Is this...intentional?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

My work owes me an extra $600 that was supposed to hit my account on the 8th...Hopefully somebody at Human Resources can tell me where it went.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hospital food sucks!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My missing sock came out of hiding. Why do the ankle ones always come off in bed? I don't like going for sock hunts at 3am.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Is this...intentional?


No, not at all. I'm going through an awful depression and just can't eat.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

When I bought my beloved juicer, the salesman forgot to mention the cloud-like swarm of gnats that greet me each time I"m within oh, say 10' of the counter. BONUS!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My missing sock came out of hiding. Why do the ankle ones always come off in bed? I don't like going for sock hunts at 3am.


Same problem here. I lose my right sock every night, but never my left one. They go missing for three days until I change the bedclothes again.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

In a succinct summary of gender inequality, it was estimated by a United Nations report in 1980 that women do two-thirds of the world's work, receive 10 percent of the world's income, and own 1 percent of the world's property.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Well, I think I'll be gone for a while. Thanks to all who helped me here. I have gone through rough waters over the past year or so, and I am grateful for everyone's help who has offered it. I will continue to fight my demons, and the road ahead isn't easy. But I know I have what it takes to face the treacherous conditions which lay before me and weather the storm. So long everyone, and best of luck to you all. If anyone wants to reach me ever, you can email me at [email protected]o.com, and I am always glad to talk to anyone who wants a friends. Cheers.


Nice one chief.
Good Luck


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Nice one chief.
> Good Luck


:ditto


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> When I bought my beloved juicer, the salesman forgot to mention the cloud-like swarm of gnats that greet me each time I"m within oh, say 10' of the counter. BONUS!


Aren't you supposed to clean it once in a while?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Nice one chief.
> Good Luck


+1. Alright man. But your sense of humor will be missed! Peace.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i wish someone would shoot that freakin mutt.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think I'll chance it.


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

Gonna go out with a girl from work tomorrow. Shes cool and pretty cute, but Im not sure If I really want a relationship with her. I haven't had a girlfriend or hookup or done anything 'like that' in 4 years and I really need some lovin, if you know what I mean... 

I feel kinda bad but , yea...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My stupid alarm clock goes off every night at midnight, and I lost the manual so I don't know how to disable this outrageously annoying behavior!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man it's gonna be a loooooooooong freakin night.


(i know i'm such a whinge etcetra, etcetra)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Dammit what happened to that site? It was so useful.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

back! despite all the haters!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Noca said:


> back! despite all the haters!


:wel


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> back! despite all the haters!


:yay :yay :yay

:wel *Back!*


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Maps. I friggin love maps. Why? And what use is that?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It is one-thirty in the morning and I still have to do my French take-home quiz, do the compo I forgot about last week, and study for a SUPERMAJOR Greek test. Zut alors!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Damn homie. In highschool you were the man, homie. What the f**k happened to you?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wooo I got a bunch of my paid time off turned into cash!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Noca said:


> back! despite all the haters!


No haters. Behave yourself and it won't happen again.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I don't get it.:get

Sometimes when I click on my user CP, it won't show new posts in things I posted in. But then I'll check the thread and there WILL be new posts. Meh.:mum

Anyway had a good walk today.:yes*

*TGIF BABY!! *


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Haha... oh man, that was awkward. At least it wasn't entirely my fault. =B


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ugh *forehead slap*. Open your eyes. Do you not have any?

On other note...
Phone, we've got a date. All I have to do is pick you up.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There's nothing more horrifying and tedious than watching my brother try to open a package of sausage. Gnawing on it until the turn of the century isn't going to crack open the Jimmy Dean; knives are produced for a reason... I mean, other than for throwing at apples atop women's heads at magic shows; there are other purposes of these obscure devices, like slicing and opening, for instance.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

My **** is ****ing up. By **** I mean the power cable to my laptop, and by ****ing up I mean it's not charging my laptop. It's going to be a few weeks before I can get a new one. a few weeks without a computer is going to suck.my Zune is also ****ed up. I have no idea what's wrong with it. I haven't listened to any music all day (all my music is in my computer and mp3 player) and I think I'm going insane. I beter go look for my record player.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Noca said:


> back! despite all the haters!


Haters be gone!! Welcome back. lol.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The Wizard of Oz is on and I'm in sub-heaven.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I grit my teeth any harder they're coming out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> The Wizard of Oz is on and I'm in sub-heaven.


*Great movie.:yes*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

ho ho ho ha ha ha...that's how we laugh the day away in the merry ol land of Oz. This movie used to scare me to death when I was a kidster.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

UPDATE: The wicked witch just melted. HAIL TO DOROTHEY, THE WICKED WITCH IS DEAD.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*^^OMG Me too.:um:afr:um^^*

*The post behind this last post:b.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You know that part where the wicked witch flies across the sky and the evil little monkeys fly away from the castle, ...terrifying. Ah, the Good Witch.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Glenda is such a sweet and beautiful witch.:yes

I hated those monkeys.:um:afr:um*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have nothing better to do on a Friday night than hang out at work by my lonesome painting things. Guess it's better than sitting at home not painting things.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have hope as always.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yay I managed to pm people back! Only took a week :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Yay I managed to pm people back! Only took a week :lol


*I know. I've been doing badly with that too lately.:b*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am poor. Please help if you have lots of extra money hanging around. Thanks.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I think he now knows of my obsession, and is still okay with me coming over. :afr So does that make it a date? :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I know. I've been doing badly with that too lately.:b*


I rarely get em.. prolly because I'm almost always too chicken too write back :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Yesterday I saw a B-girl crying, 
I walked up and asked what’s wrong, she told me that the radio’s been playing the same song all day long…


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> Here, you can have my penny, I don't need it.


You're the best.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

onion booty - booty so big it'll make you cry.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's midnight on a Friday night and I'm sitting here writing a chemistry essay. A CHEMISTRY ESSAY PEOPLE.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It would make sense, kinda sorta... in a way. I still don't _know_.

Hopefully I can maintain my current sleep schedule until Monday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> Hopefully I can maintain my current sleep schedule until Monday.


I f*cked mine up

D:


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, cool. Apparently I was doing sign language in my sleep or something, because my arm is stiff and sore as a mofo.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I'm pretty excitamated about tonight.:yay

Its a friggin' crappy rainy dreary day though. Dangit.:mum

btw, if anyone is indeed giving out money, I'll take some too.:yes*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> btw, if anyone is indeed giving out money, I'll take some too.:yes[/B]


Don't listen to her guys. Send all your picture attachments of coins to _me_. You know you want to.

PS Sorry Coconut Holder.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Don't listen to her guys. Send all your picture attachments of coins to _me_. You know you want to.
> 
> PS Sorry Coconut Holder.


:lol :mum


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm upset and angry about this, but i also feel like a puss for being so dramatical and getting so upset. It feels good to be upset and angry though, even if it is stupid.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

there is no such thing in life as normal o/`


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez what's taking this fool ?
Text back already you gonad.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ah, that was fun. If Frank said, "Thanks for the ride home" one more time, I was going to stop and make his drunk *ss walk, lol. Lot's of singing, manly swearing and clapping. Go Bucks!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh boy! I just remembered my grandpa is coming to visit tomorrow! I can't wait to hear what insults he has for me this time!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Roberto said:


> It feels good to be upset and angry though, even if it is stupid.


Loud and clear.

I say stupid things out of anger all the time, then I end up having to apologize for being an a$$hat. Sometimes when you "just need to let it out" you surprise yourself with what comes out.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Burr. And I don't mean the good kind.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm like those people who put up Christmas lights too early.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I had to go clothes shopping today. Last night I got home and found that I'd been wearing jeans with a hole in the crotch area, and a top with a hole under each arm.

So today I went out and I bought a new pair of jeans and three grey jumpers, which will go well with my two grey tops, and my grey jeans, and my grey scarf, and my grey face, and my grey life.

I wish I had style. I wish I could be beautiful. At least that'd be _something_.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Sb?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> I'm like those people who put up Christmas lights too early.


I am one of them. :yes

I'd put them up Nov 1st if I could. Helllllllz yeah. I love me some Christmas lights. I get all ADD when I'm driving and I'm looking at all the pretty lights... not good when you have to watch the road. I'm mezmorized by lights. I've always wondered what it would be like to be in an airplane at night and see bright city lights below.

I can't wait to put up the tree and decorations. I'm excimated about that.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Clothes shopping is the most depressing activity _ever_. I want to go drown my sorrows in food but I can't, since then even less clothes would fit me.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I need a friend right now. Like, really bad.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am the most hideous, fat, obnoxious creature ever. I will never, ever, ever, find anyone whom I like that likes me in return. It's just impossible. I can't blame them. I'm just... a ****ing hot mess. I don't deserve to be here. Why did I ever think that he would like me? Why do I do this to myself? ****. Just kill me.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Just kill me.


OK, done.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I am so ****ing sick right now. I haven't been able to keep any food down all day (except for an Almond Joy that I didn't even want (I was going for a Hershey's bar but I pressed the wrong button in the vending machine.)). I am so hungry and I have a huge headache. ........................................................................All the ash in the air and heat from the fire that's been going on here in CA isn't helping either.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm going to try this food thing one more time. some Jack in the Box, maybe.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

omgnoudidnt said:


> I am the most hideous, fat, obnoxious creature ever. I will never, ever, ever, find anyone whom I like that likes me in return. It's just impossible. I can't blame them. I'm just... a ****ing hot mess. I don't deserve to be here. Why did I ever think that he would like me? Why do I do this to myself? ****. Just kill me.


:hug


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I finally figured out where VH1 moved 'The Alternative' (a block of 80s alternative music videos that I used to watch religiously). They moved it to 3-5 AM. It shows 90s music now. I hate VH1 so much.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> I am so ****ing sick right now. I haven't been able to keep any food down all day (except for an Almond Joy that I didn't even want (I was going for a Hershey's bar but I pressed the wrong button in the vending machine.)). I am so hungry and I have a huge headache. ........................................................................All the ash in the air and heat from the fire that's been going on here in CA isn't helping either.


I was going to get a candy bar at a vending machine and the button I was supposed to push is HH. So I found the H button and pressed it twice...and f***ing potato chips came out! Turns out there was an HH button. You gotta let me know. I'm not familiar with the concept of HH. I did not learn my AA BB CCs.

***Edited for Language***


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooh, it's cold outside and I don't care
It's cold outside,and I don't care
It's cold outside and I don't caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare
I'm going for a walk in the crisp, fall air!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

It's Sunday and that means only one thing. Are you ready for some football? GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel like sh*t leave me alone.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Dang maple leaves and seeds.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I felt good for the FIRST TIME THIS YEAR while jogging. I actually cried tears of joy. And not just whimpering. Full blown salty snot-tears. I think my nutritonal intake is gettg better. This week I added non-superstore, whole grain bread back to my diet, and didn't feel sick. Yay me! Right after this I heard THESE BOOTS ARE MADE FOR WALKIN' and I always consider that song played on the radio divine confirmation that good things are happening!! lol. NANCY SINATRA KICKS IT! haha.

:cry +  = :banana

BTW, if you, Shyguy, mean GO (AWAY) COWBOYS, then I can get on board with that. Otherwise, let's just enjoy the meltdown that's happening to them, hahaha.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just remembered a dream I had last night, which included many baby kittehs, including one that was realllllly small and had the head of an... ant eater. :lol

Hooray for having a ****ed up subconscious.


----------



## darla (Oct 21, 2008)

Snow should be coming soon. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

darla said:


> Snow should be coming soon. I'm not looking forward to it.


:ditto!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

darla said:


> Snow should be coming soon. I'm not looking forward to it.





CoconutHolder said:


> :ditto!!


We had snow yesterday. Big, fat, fluffy, wet flakes of it. It melted as soon as it hit though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I was going to get a candy bar at a vending machine and the button I was supposed to push is HH. So I found the H button and pressed it twice...and f***ing potato chips came out! Turns out there was an HH button. You gotta let me know. I'm not familiar with the concept of HH. I did not learn my AA BB CCs, God God Damnit Damnit.


:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> We had snow yesterday. Big, fat, fluffy, wet flakes of it. It melted as soon as it hit though.


I have to admit, it is really nice to watch it. From the inside of a warm house that is.:yes

Brrr... its so cold and windy today.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I ****ing HATE cold weather. I welcome global warming with open arms. :lol


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^It should be against the zoning regs to build a house or apt without a fireplace!! :yes I feel better "equipped" this year to handle winter tho'. The last two years, winter has been B-rutal on my psyche.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

People make me sad


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The hatefest against Michael Jackson is over. Go to POST TIMES for details.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh, why did they have to tell me it does that _after _it licked my face?


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish he'd let me go.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

She is, without a doubt, the best thing that has ever happened to me. I adore her.
:love :mushy


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^  for Lucas

I can do this tomorrow. I think. Maybe. I just really hope it doesn't turn into one of the biggest socializing disasters I've ever had. Here I go.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Stupid homework. I'd rather be sleeping with her in my arms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so mad at people in relationships, I could just scream! ....and then cry in the corner.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> ^  for Lucas
> 
> I can do this tomorrow. I think. Maybe. I just really hope it doesn't turn into one of the biggest socializing disasters I've ever had. Here I go.


Good luck Elise. Try to enjoy yourself! 
:hug


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

My random thought of the day is : Imma dork lol :yes


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Hmm...things seem to be becoming less transparent. Imagine that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*frustrated scream*

That is all.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

wish i could cheer myself up just by scratching the walls of my crib


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I just filled out a job application. I'm scared but I hope I get an interview.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh wow. I know I shouldn't be surprised.

I think I'm gonna have to switch docs. My mom can stay with her airhead. **** this is ridiculous. Why?!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Aphrodite is one hell of a beautiful type of granite.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

As we were driving, we saw a sign that said "Watch for Rocks." Marta said it should read "Watch for Pretty Rocks." I told her she should write in her suggestion to the highway department, but she started saying it was a joke - just to get out of writing a simple letter! And I thought I was lazy!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oooooooookay then !


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoa cobwebs an sh*t not cool.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooh christmas yay time for a financial b*tchslapping . The joy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yawnage etcetra :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"It is always
Nice to see you"
Says the man
Behind the counter

To the woman
Who has come in
She is shaking
Her umbrella

And I look
The other way
As they are kissing
Their hellos

I'm pretending
Not to see them
Instead
I pour the milk

do do do do
do do do do
do do do do do-do do do.. etc

I open
Up the paper
There's a story
Of an actor

Who had died
While he was drinking
It was no one
I had heard of

And I'm turning
To the horoscope
And looking
For the funnies

When I'm feeling
Someone watching me
And so
I raise my head

do do do do
do do do do
do do do do do-do do do.. etc

There's a woman
On the outside
Looking inside
Does she see me?

No she does not
Really see me
Cause she sees
Her own reflection

And I'm trying
Not to notice
That she's hitching
Up her skirt

And while she's
Straightening her stockings
Her hair
Has gotten wet

Oh, this rain
It will continue
Through the morning
As I'm listening

To the bells
Of the cathedral
I am thinking
Of your voice...

And of the midnight picnic
Once upon a time
Before the rain began...

I finish up my coffee
It's time to catch the train

do do do do
do do do do
do do do do do-do do do.. etc


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Moving to the country. Gunna eat a lot of peaches. :yes


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I am making a big mistake...but I don't care!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.....must have sleep.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I could find the damn manual. Why isn't it in my tidy manual drawer?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HO HO HO
says Santa
and no
he's not talking about you or your mom, don't worry.

I can't wait to start Christmas shopping!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

4 birthdys to pay out for before christmas aww man my wallets gonna take a beasting.
Maybe i should become a manwh0re afterall . "ponders thoughtfully"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

In English discussion, nobody had read the assigned work. Nobody.

Discussing something none of us had read for an hour was fun, to say the least.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez my cooker takes forever to heat up no wonder people live of fast food .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*Black coffee...surprisingly not that bad. I've had worse. 
*It's snowing! =(
*That situation is too complex to bother.
*I need a haircut


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

note to self: brownies and pepsi don't not mix whatsoever. do not try this at home.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

How the **** do you stay friends with someone you're in love with? This ought to be interesting, to say the least. I don't know if I can do it. =\


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Brrr


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> How the **** do you stay friends with someone you're in love with? This ought to be interesting, to say the least. I don't know if I can do it. =\


Eek, been there. Just enjoy the time you get to spend together, and hope that one day you have the courage to throw in a, "Oh, by the way, I'm deeply in love with you and dream about how our children would look." :yes

I never had the guts to come out with it, myself. :stu Good luck, either way.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

He already knows I like him. He recently started liking someone else.  I protested, but he really wants to be friends. Ugh.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My grandparents can be really hard to talk to sometimes.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Aaah, sorry to hear that. :hug


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, they are *****n creepy jeez someone shoot me already.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****, my big f**king head is in the corner of that picture that _everyone_ will see and I'm staring right into the camera and look like I'm on the verge of tears (or murder). ...Because I was. Everyone else is happy and smiling, but, oh, not me. My misery cloud somehow lurked its way into photograph documentation, despite my best efforts. The out-of-focus-side-lunge I attempted to master seems to have been futile, as I'm neither out of focus nor to the side. They're all going to see it and they're all going to laugh at me. I deserve to die. As if I didn't feel enough like sh** already. I'm expecting an internet meme from it: my face with "You gon' get raped" scrolled beneath in Times New Roman. I fail at life, but succeed at making unintended rapist expressions.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Woohoo bout f*ckin time.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_womanizer womanizer you're a womanizer.. look at me I'm naked ...womanizer womanizer you're a womanizer o/` womanizer o/`_


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Why does that orange light keep flashing at me? Stop flashing at me, you little orange light.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I never thought I'd say these words...A nice beret may be the logical choice.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"Demagogy"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^I remember that avatar! Yes, that is awesome stuff right there. :yes^

OTR:
I can do this.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder how long it will take to delete all of my posts..


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I wonder how long it will take to delete all of my posts..


You'll ruin Last One Standing!


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I got in a fight one time with a really big guy, and he said, "I'm going to mop the floor with your face." I said, "You'll be sorry." He said, "Oh, yeah? Why?" I said, "Well, you won't be able to get into the corners very well."

I was at a bar nursing a beer. My nipple was getting quite soggy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

**** it, it's taking too long.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I can do this tomorrow. I think. Maybe. I just really hope it doesn't turn into one of the biggest socializing disasters I've ever had. Here I go.


I did well. I am proud of myself.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Hate this programming project so much, must distract self from work, and eat candy despite having dentist clean them today, stating that they were in marvelous health, and hating that I'm gonna fail this database test.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Sake tastes like egg noodle soup. :lol


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

God, my headache is'nt going away, holy crap, I posted a lot within an hour.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's ridiculous how this makes me feel. Or is it? I'm not sure.

I can't make out whether it's raining, snowing or a mix of both today. Whatever it is, I'm not looking forward to biking in it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

28,900 posts on the board, 29,800 posts
type one out, submit it and shout
29,801 posts on the board.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

^ whoa I'm confused.


Well, rise and shine, everybody! 9:30 am, a great time to begin what promises to be an awesome day!


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

This lightsaber will never hurt anyone. I promise.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Homemade yogurt is Scrubbing Bubbles for your tummy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

It's been almost a week without a computer (Using someone else's computer right now) and I'm already sinking to new lows. Yesterday I stayed up all night playing Brain Age 2 on my DS. After a while Ryuta Kawashima started looking kind of hot...I think I'll stop typing here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm still not being notified that new posts were made on threads I wrote in. But then I'll find the thread and low and behold, there are new ones!!

OR........ yeah ... or it WILL say there are new ones but it will be a whole page in front of the "actual" new post or at least 3-5 posts ahead???

W...T...F...?:con

:wtf

:mum

:stu

:get


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What's up with the f*cking deleted posts?


Anyone know of another forum for SA because this one just pisses me the **** off now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> What's up with the f*cking deleted posts?
> 
> Anyone know of another forum for SA because this one just pisses me the **** off now.


I wish I did. I started posting in another forum (not SA related) because this site just isn't the same anymore.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I guess that isn't going to work out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Calgon take me away. :cry


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, I'm certainly glad I got my tetanus shot today.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

listenjusting said:


> Living in a mental institution seems so appealing at this point.


:stu


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's officially colder than a sorceress' ariolla.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My bedroom is drafty. I don't know where the drafts are coming from. Windows have been closed for months now.

I can't nap without a 3rd pair of socks. That's not normal. 
Something needs to change. Soon. It was old long before I started calling it old.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ok everyone, how's LIFE?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

dontcare said:


> ok everyone, how's LIFE?


Game or Magazine?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Atticus said:


> Game or Magazine?


cereal


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Snow sucks for driving otherwise I'm all for it.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^Having read that, I think I'm gonna get some nachos. Hello fourthmeal :yes


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I keep wanting to know what certain people look like on this board... Anyone wonder the same??


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

sanria22 said:


> I keep wanting to know what certain people look like on this board... Anyone wonder the same??


Totally!

Also: I've been eating freakishly healthy since early Novemeber. And I just celebrated that by devouring a Frosty. Blaaaagh. My stomache does not approve.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone do my homework, PLEASE someone do my homework, I'll even try to be your friend! And that's a biggie!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

More urgent things for me to do right now. Like improve my post count. 

+2


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The irony between my avatar and status wasn't really intentional. I just noticed that.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I woke up at 3:00 AM and can't fall back asleep. This is such a great habit to get into. :roll I'm sure to be a walking zombie tomorrow. I mean today...


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Matt really likes you :mushy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

matt404 said:


> Matt really likes you :mushy.


:kiss


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> :kiss


:lol Well, I was referring to a specific "you," but I like you, too, Amocholes!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I went through a whole bag of dark chocolate nuggets with almonds in one day. They are addicting.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I never understood the concept of "good morning". Good night I can understand. Nights are good. Nights don't bring stress (usually). 

But what is good about a morning?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Kiwi.


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

I was watching scarface a few weeks ago and at one part the crooked cop tells tony 

"Enjoy yourself -- every day above ground is a good day."

When I have been feelin down lately, I think about this saying and for some reason it makes me feel much better...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

F**king blue underwear... tumbling down the pant mountain.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My apartment building shut our water off, they're probably doing some work on it, but an advanced warning would have been nice. I need coffee!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

A 64-hour working week? Can I do that? I'm about to find out.

I overheard a guy at work talking about his hours, which are 8am-10pm every weekday (expect maybe Friday) and a bit less on the weekends, and he hasn't died yet so I should be ok.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

What is left for me here?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Gerard said:


> What is left for me here?


where is here?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so blue I don't know what to do


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love amphetamine!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow she actually called. I missed it, called her back. And now she has to call _me_ back.

I hate phones.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Stuff.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I never understood the concept of "good morning". Good night I can understand. Nights are good. Nights don't bring stress (usually).
> 
> But what is good about a morning?


I dunno like watching the sunrise while drinking a cold glass of fresh orange and watching your moggy chase all the birdies in the garden...........oh wait that was a rhetorical question right ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I went through a whole bag of dark chocolate nuggets with almonds in one day. They are addicting.


Nice, I demolish a bag of chocolate eclairs usually .


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The next couple of weeks are gonna be brutal *headdesk*


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I demolished a bag of Sunchips today.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, right, whateverrrr!!??


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Why do people insist on turning the heat high enough to cook me alive during the winter? I understand that we don't want to be shivering, but holy **** it's hot in here. I wonder if they'd think I'm nuts moving my computer outside? ^^


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Friday! Next week is only three days!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Cosmin said:


> I'm finally losing weight again. Exercise + not that much food + depression = good combination for losing weight and more...


Congrats :yay I'm finally losing weight again too! It feels really good, but I know it's only because I'm really depressed. I've got plenty to lose though, so I'm happy about it. =)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zephyr said:


> Kiwi.


I'm allergic to kiwi.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Take a chance cause you might grow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't be online when I come back :lol

Cause...I wanna be the one writing the cute emails this time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Don't be online when I come back :lol
> 
> Cause...I wanna be the one writing the cute emails this time.


:lol

Okay hon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I'm so blue I don't know what to do


:squeeze

:kiss


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Take a chance cause you might grow.


:yes:clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Nice, I demolish a bag of chocolate eclairs usually .


mmmmm......yummy....:yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Yeah, right, whateverrrr!!??


mmmm hhmmmm yeah thats right. :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> I'm allergic to kiwi.


:hugs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Seasons don't fear the reaper, nor do the wind, the sun or the rain.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_Especially_ Bill & Ted.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Never question Bruce Dickinson!


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know what to do..I don't want to go to the doctor. I don't know if it will heal on it's own. It might be getting worse.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Nor do Bill & Ted.


:lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This Thanksgiving, there is a James Bond marathon, a _Planet of the Apes_ marathon, and a Pink Floyd marathon. All at the same time! What to watch, what to watch...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

For those about to rock, i salute you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Holee crap. What just happened? Where am I? What time is it?

*yawn* *collapse*

Eff you smilies for not being accsessible from this screen.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

"But do they really stick out"
"What?"
"Sore thumbs. I mean, have you ever looked at a thumb and been, like, wow! That baby is sore!"
"You have too many thoughts"

If anyone here can tell me where that quote is from, I will be seriously impressed!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

So so tired :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> Never question Bruce Dickinson!


Are you a fan of "More Cowbell" ?? I LOVE that skit. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> So so tired :yawn


:ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

So sleepy but can't sleep. Not Cool :no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Are you a fan of "More Cowbell" ?? I LOVE that skit. :yes


Guess what? I got a fever! And the only prescription is more cowbell!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Are you a fan of "More Cowbell" ?? I LOVE that skit. :yes


I put my pants on just like you, one leg at a time. Only when _my_ pants are on...I make gold records.

(in other words, that's one of my favorite SNL skits)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate cold. I hate snow.

On a lighter note, GMail has a ninja theme. Sweet.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

More cowbell, I LOVE THAT SKIT!

I


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have never been more excited to watch a man in his 50s take his shirt off. Rock on!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wingclipped said:


> I put my pants on just like you, one leg at a time. Only when _my_ pants are on...I make gold records.
> 
> (in other words, that's one of my favorite SNL skits)


I got a feevah.....and the only prescription...is MORE COWBELL :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That's it, I'm hibernating for the winter. See you all in April.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

:lol :rofl :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> So sleepy but can't sleep. Not Cool :no


Same **** happened to me last night. Went in super early only to be awake practically all friggin night. That sucked. *sigh*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> Guess what? I got a fever! And the only prescription is more cowbell!





Wingclipped said:


> I put my pants on just like you, one leg at a time. Only when _my_ pants are on...I make gold records.
> 
> (in other words, that's one of my favorite SNL skits)


:lol

:boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> More cowbell, I LOVE THAT SKIT!
> 
> I





millenniumman75 said:


> I got a feevah.....and the only prescription...is MORE COWBELL :lol


Oooooh MORE FANS!!:yay 
PURE CRAZYNESS YET AWESOMENESS AT THE SAME TIME!!! :eyes :lol

We should start like a "More Cowbell" fan club and stuff!!! :yes :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's not choreography :no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I feel pretty ****ty still.

Just thought I'd share.

I'm going to hit up the natural foods store to see what will help me. Its like a cold, yet I feel it through my whole body and feel tired...
yet.........get this............. NO FEVER! All this cowbell going on I guess.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yawnage an sh*t . :yawn


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha yep i always come on at bedtime.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Why am I always hungry?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn IM box, with its being full and whatnot. :bah :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Polar said:


> On a lighter note, GMail has a ninja theme. Sweet.


I know! Made my week.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gald dangg. Whatever that means.

Anyway, I'm a bit hysterical. And not in the pleasant way. Well sort of.

*hys⋅te⋅ri⋅a*   /hɪˈstɛr







i







ə, -ˈstɪər-/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [hi-*ster*-ee-_uh_, -*steer*-] Show IPA Pronunciation 

*-noun *1.an uncontrollable outburst of emotion or fear, often characterized by irrationality, *laughter,* weeping, etc.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^I've been there!!

I'm not hungry but I want to eat, DANGER!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Forgive me Father, for I have sinned.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

29,040, huh?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I still wonder why my neighbor painted his house BLACK.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Why am i still awake! its 9am!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

we're all gonna die


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

It could be worse. A lot worse. It could be better. A lot better.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn you, radio. Playing songs that are not yet downloadable! Or able to find practically anywhere. 

Now I need to figure out how to intentionally record radio off my mp3 player as I accidentally did last night. This oughta be fun.


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Lets accept elves 

:hide


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


>


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Allergies....bad. :fall


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Polar said:


> I still wonder why my neighbor painted his house BLACK.


maybe he did it to help keep it warm inside


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Roberto said:


> maybe he did it to help keep it warm inside


Maybe he's just crazy. :stu


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Careful, though, because skipping meals can actually lead to weight gain. Your body doesn't know when it will feed again so it stores more calories and fat. They say the best thing to do is eat throughout the day and exercise. Good luck! (I'm trying to lose a pound or two as well)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You sulk nearly as much as I do.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I drank a Labattt's Blue today and my stomach didn't churn. It was yummy. Thank you Canada!*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ You're welcome!


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

last song, i swear. my insides are moving too much. someone, hurt me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ You're welcome!


Got to give you guys props...props y'all up north.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Much appreciated


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm being tortured. somebody help. plz don't ignore my heartfelt plz


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^You're a human trapped in a potato head's body.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ You're welcome!


Obviously you're personally responsible for this :b


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

dontcare said:


> i'm being tortured. somebody help. plz don't ignore my heartfelt plz


your heart just happens to be a warm potato. i'm sorry, i can't take the fork out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Illusion of Happiness is a Synonym for Beer now that I think about it :con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

well i'm already dead. thx to all the kind souls that took precious time out to sympathize.

now i just have a lovely profile pic. i'm still a potato head.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You don't even appreciate that either!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wonder how many other people think I'm actually the dude in my avatar?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, I did.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Oh, I know :b
I kindof clued in when you referenced me as "he" in your friend request.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Holy crap... I finally booked my flight to São Paulo.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I wonder how many other people think I'm actually the dude in my avatar?


:lol Don't rub it in, I've already repented!

I know you're a gal, there's just some sort of block in my brain that prevented me from putting two and two together :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:b no worries, I've totally made that error multiple times since we lost the gender bar below our avatars.

I just think it's funny. I've posted pictures, I really am female! My avatar is pretty much the exact opposite of me, actually.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

chamomile, take me away.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess I was just trying to get some more motivation to go through with it.

It didn't work.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

There's a "f*cked-up" cat in the garage according to my brother. I don't know what he means by "f*cked-up"? Is he mean? Is he going to **** me up if i get near it? Is he physically deformed? Did he get hit by something? I don't know, maybe I should have asked him. I will soon find out because I keep my guitar in there so I eventually have to go in there. I really don't want to go in there, though. I hate cats. It's been there for almost 24 hours now, I'm pretty sure it's hungry.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Will (scat) Sing When You're All Dead


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There's an object in my driveway that resembles a dead bird. No, I'm not going outside to check that theory.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

emptiness is loneliness and loneliness is cleanliness 
and cleanliness is godliness, and god is empty just like me


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Not bad going one day without food. All I had today was water and a pack of gum. And I'm not really hungry. Cool, I'm crazy. :troll


if i don't eat i often don't feel hungry. but then once i start eating i find that i can't stop.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh it's going to be a looooooooong week. But I get to see Leonard Cohen at the end of it. Although having something to look forward to will probably make it drag even more.

I wish my eyes were perfect so I wouldn't have had to spend about three quarters of my wage on glasses and sh*t last week. They just keep getting worse and worse. Soon I'll be legally blind.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Oh, it's just another day of goin' with the flow.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Maybe he's just crazy. :stu


Maybe his mom is crazy :stu :con


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I can't wait for turkey day, that's when I get to eat turkey and pie. And stuffing. Yay turkey day!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yup it's official she is a knobrash .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hey ya'll, what's hangin' tonight?*

:squeeze


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^Hey Coco, what's good, and how's the weather? Outside here it's...miserabling. Not quite drizzling, but oozing every once in a while...and like 46 degrees or something.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sup?

That weather sounds pretty sucky. Sorry to hear aboot it. I don't like the cold much either.

Our weather is fairly cold lately too but not much precipitation which is good. I do hope it snows Christmas Eve evening. It did the one year, like 6 years ago or something and it was so awesome.:yes

OH, wait, apparently its supposed to be raining/snowing tonight. I dunno if it started yet I have to check cuz its all dark. Doesn't look like anything is going on yet. :no

I hear its going to get colder though as the week goes on. Brrrrrr.

This whole getting dark early thing is messing my brain up. I feel like I'm going to pass out by the time 5:00 rolls around. Espesh on the days I have to get up at 6:30.

Me= :time opcorn :yawn :fall

Oh I just checked and its 38 F here. But it says it feels like 31. I think that means I won or something. :yes


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Sup?
> 
> That weather sounds pretty sucky. Sorry to hear aboot it. I don't like the cold much either.
> 
> ...


Down to 40 now. Hopefully we don't get snowed into the work parking lot here. I actually don't mind cold weather...I just don't like cold, soggy weather. Sledding is fun though


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"The Thanksgiving song" - Adam Sandler

Love to eat turkey
'Cause it's good
Love to eat turkey
Like a good boy should
'Cause it's turkey to eat
So good

Turkey for me
Turkey for you
Let's eat the turkey
In my big brown shoe
Love to eat the turkey
At the table
I once saw a movie
With Betty Grable
Eat that turkey
All night long
Fifty million Elvis fans
Can't be wrong
Turkey lurkey doo and
Turkey lurkey dap
I eat that turkey
Then I take a nap

Thanksgiving is a special night
Jimmy Walker used to say Dynomite
That's right
Turkey with gravy and cranberry
Can't believe the Mets traded Darryl Strawberry
Turkey for you and
Turkey for me
Can't believe Tyson
Gave that girl V.D.

White meat, dark meat
You just can't lose
I fell off my moped
And I got a bruise
Turkey in the oven
And the buns in the toaster
I'll never take down
My Cheryl Tiegs poster
Wrap the turkey up
In aluminum foil
My brother likes to masturbate
With baby oil
Turkey and sweet potato pie
Sammy Davis Jr.
Only had one eye

Turkey for the girls and
Turkey for the boys
My favorite kind of pants
Are corduroys
Gobble gobble goo and
Gobble gobble gickel
I wish turkey
Only cost a nickel
Oh I love turkey on Thanksgiving

*Happy Thanksgiving everybody!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah the cold hasn't been bothering me as much this year. 
I guess it helps that I bought meself a scarf and nice gloves to match.

Sleigh riding rules. :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If it bleeds, we can kill it.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Saturday will take an eternity to get here. Perhaps he'll be there on Wednesday.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

20F? Brrr...

I want to go back down to the southern regions.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

You guys could move to the desert like I did...unless you like the color green, that is.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I really like Green so I guess I'm stuck with putting up with it. Its not too bad today though.

On another note: **** my stupid Health Insurance pharmacy. ****ers. Seriously. They filled the Wellbutrin but held on to Lexapro saying "Its in the same class and we need your doctor to call and let us know its okay to go ahead and fill it and that she is aware of it." I said " IT IS NOT in the same class. Wellbutrin is often given to augment SSRI's and it is not and SSRI itself and my doctor wrote the prescription so she obviously knows about it."

My doctor is ****ing busy. Yeah like she wants to ****ing call. Anyway so then I call the docs office and they say they never recieved the fax? Yeah right, I don't believe it.

So then I had to call the stupid pharmacy back AGAIN (I HATE CALLING THERE ITS SUCH A PAIN IN THE ***@!!!) and tell them they never recieved the fax and asked can they please send one ASAP then she rambled something inaudible about forwarding something and for me to call them back to follow up on it. **** them! That is the stupidest ****ing **** ever. I really do hate my insurance.



Love,
Coco


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Energy would be nice. Not that I need it for anything.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

COME ON CELTIC You Muggy F*cking Mugs !!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , Who's got chewing gum ?


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Energy would be nice. Not that I need it for anything.


amphetamines!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Yes, because those are accessible.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh hey, I feel like I'm floating again. I swear it's the chair! ...And I hate how that rhymed.

Seriously what the hell though-?

_Again with the "no drugs were involved in the making of this Random Thought" thing._


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here?.
I don't belong here...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Charlie Brown Thanksgiving is on, :yay

5$ to anyone who can find and post the lyrics to Duke Tomatoe's song EAT ME, I'M A TURKEY.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

this sickness sucks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL^^We were just watchin that. I love Charlie Brown.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. Well, it may be tourette's. Anyway, I still have my penis.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I might be able to drink another Natural Ice after this, but the stuff is really taking it's toll.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm getting a bit sleepy. :yawn


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Coconutholder wrote:
I'm getting a bit sleepy. :yawn

...and you haven't even eaten any turkey yet??!!

....
The Steven Colbert Christmas special is hilarious!!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Can you overdose on chocolate? I'm in severe pain here guys. Oh man.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear Dreams:

Please quit sucking. Thanks.

-Elyse


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm seeing things. Maybe


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Coconutholder wrote:
> I'm getting a bit sleepy. :yawn
> 
> ...and you haven't even eaten any turkey yet??!!
> ...


Noooooooo but I HAVE been taking L-Tryptophan. Muwahahahahaha.
Which btw, is working awesome for helping me sleep. :yes

Dark meat only.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No. She is not. I won't believe it.
It's still NOVEMBER. Cut it out with the festive tunes. They make me nauseous. Excuse me while I go lose my breakfast.

They still don't think I'm trying. Well, **** you too


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Celestite said:


> give me your approval, I want your approval.


Um, I approve. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> So I moved my bed, because I like to rearrange the room from time to time, and now one side is near a wall.
> During the night I was looking for a more comfortable position to sleep and suddenly I wake up, my head hurting.
> I just banged my head on the wall, but like really hard, and now I have a wonderful bruise on my forehead... wtf?


I do crap like that all the time. I'm a walking accident in action. :hugs


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> No. She is not. I won't believe it.
> It's still NOVEMBER. Cut it out with the festive tunes. They make me nauseous. Excuse me while I go lose my breakfast.
> 
> They still don't think I'm trying. Well, **** you too


:hugs


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Why do I get so nervous having to make a phone call like that!? My heart starts racing and I go on and on to the poor person unfortunate enough to receive a call from me, like a blithering idiot. :rain

Oh well. At least I got it over with. :afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i make more money on my side job than I do on my main job.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmmm , Food always tastes better when stolen of an unsuspectng family member :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sooooooo freakin tired "rubs eyes"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Dear lady in line behind me at the supermarket,

Please clean your underwear before leaving the house next time, or use a delicately scented feminine wipe (at the very minimum). From what I could gather between dry-heaves, you may also have some sort of infection, so get that checked out post haste -I can't imagine bacteria _not_ considering _that_ a haven.

Much thanks,
Drella


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Dear Dreams:
> 
> Please quit sucking. Thanks.
> 
> -Elyse


:lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Haha, personalized letters in Random Thoughts is all the rage.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hats off to people who weld all day for a living. I do that [email protected]#$ for three hours, I am useless and dead to the world.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why am I writing a paper analyzing a passage where babies get hit by automobiles? Who came up with this idea?

Edit: An hour later and I've written 300 words and am listening to Alvin and the Chipmunks sing Funkytown on youtube. Nice, Elise. Nice.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi, I'm desperate. How's about a date? (ha, I just made that one up).


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What crappy weather. I need a car so I don't get soaked whenever I have to go outside. Or an umbrella... but a car is cooler. Nothing extraordinary, just a small car that I can keep in my pocket!  Ahh, and it sounds like the heavy rain has triggered some rockslides. I hope our house doesn't get crushed. :hide


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My jeep is warming up and soon it will be toasty. It knows the way to Gramama's house...or is that a christmas song?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*just don't let her leave to go get her medicine by herself!!!*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity is my only means of relaxation.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*A fairly new career path is CELEBRATANT, someone who conducts personlized passage rituals like weddings, funerals, births etc. I want to be the equivalent for therapeutic reasons. I could label myself as a LISTENER, CONFIDANTE or ...um...EVERYBODY'S TUTU.*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

they call it speed for a reason


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why am I reading everything in lolcat speak? This has got to stop. I haven't even been to the site lately. Or any related sites.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Yeah, WTF?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've lost my debit card again. I only had the replacement for three days.

I'm so completely overjoyed that it's Friday tomorrow and the weekend's coming. I'm going do **** all on Saturday. Alllllll day. Just lie in bed and do nothing. I can't wait.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

oooooooookay summer clothing in winter was not a sensible choice :no


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm i wonder if he'll give me a discount if i say i'm retarded.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Everyone on this board is brilliant. Except me. I don't think I belong here. So where do I belong?

Bad news. I'm thinking again.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

So I went to a friends house a few days ago and he was on one of those social networking sites (one of the newer ones) and he had the worse picture of me ever taken in his profile. And if that wasn't enough, he showed me 2 other people that I used to talk to that had that same picture(one of them had it under "good times." WTF?)! 

This picture was taken 2 years ago when my SA and depression was the worse. I weight the most I had ever did, I hadn't saved for a few days, I was dressed like a bum(because that's how I dress when I don't go out), and I was REALLY drunk.

What I want to know is why people I haven't talked to in s long time still consider me their friend and had pics of me in their profile? And why that picture? :cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> So I went to a friends house a few days ago and he was on one of those social networking sites (one of the newer ones) and he had the worse picture of me ever taken in his profile. And if that wasn't enough, he showed me 2 other people that I used to talk to that had that same picture(one of them had it under "good times." WTF?)!


Yeah, that is suspicious now that I think about it. Sounds more like a frenemy...You should try sending him a better pic.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Phoebus said:


> Yeah, that is suspicious now that I think about it. Sounds more like a frenemy...You should try sending him a better pic.


I don't know if they are a "frenemy." Thats just the only picture they have of me (one of them had another one where me and some friends had just came out of a club all drunk. that one is just as bad (in different ways)).

I think it would be kinda wierd if i sent a picture of myself to a guy i haven't talked to in a long time. And the camera hates me. it makes me look like Anton Chigurh (No Country for Old Men). I'm not joking around, it really does. Ok, maybe now that my hair is longer and I can keep it in a bon it doesn't make me look like him. but, still, the camera hates me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

omg...I'm afraid if I OMG my stomach will burst. If someone yelled "Thar she blows" and threw a harpoon at me I would not be offended in the least. I tragically underestimated the yumminess of a freshly "harvested" turkey. I have to go walk...and burp...alot.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Phoebus said:


>


I think you can delete an entire post now...

nice pic, btw.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ha, I'm so confused!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

today sucks!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Peaceful minds.. in a land of war
Seek peace of mind, through mental peacefulness
Peacefulness, peacefulness, peace-ful-ness
is in the mind of the beholder
Behold, my mental piece
could shatter your peace, to pieces
Pieces and portions of rhythmic distortion relax me
The echos reverb and feedback of reality disturb my peace
forcing me to retreat, to the below beneath
Down a step and a step and a step and a step
and a step beyond
to a level of my own
private, mystic, ritualistic, culturalistic sanity
Yet some say that I am insane
Is that not ironic? My soul not sonic
as I flow through the tonic, of life I find
that the strife behind, that pushes and pulls
and pulls and pushes me
into all of the bull**** that I experience from day to day
is the reason.. for my search, or journey, or struggle
to find.. the broken pieces of the sign
that combine, to form the crooked line
that we call.. peace


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> I don't know if they are a "frenemy." Thats just the only picture they have of me (one of them had another one where me and some friends had just came out of a club all drunk. that one is just as bad (in different ways)).


Ah, gotcha. I thought maybe you suspected they were making fun of your pic. I guess the 'ole tryptophan is getting to my brain. Glad you like the turkey pic!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> hmm i wonder if he'll give me a discount if i say i'm retarded.


*lmao*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I'm going Black Friday shopping for the first time tomorrow. Hmmm.. wonder how this will go??

Time for bed!

G'night all.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ni'ee Ni'


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Not what I expected.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I'm going Black Friday shopping for the first time tomorrow. Hmmm.. wonder how this will go??
> 
> Time for bed!
> 
> G'night all.*


you're going? i'd be terrified. i am thinking about shopping, from the safety of my computer. there's a lot of great sales online.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

If I feel I'm being taking care of, I feel I can take care of others better.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

it will be black friday soon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It already is here!

I need to take advantage of my 10 cent discount for gas before November 30th. The problem is that I have to drive over ten miles to redeem it! :eek


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

TorLin said:


> it will be black friday soon


Oh dear God, NO!

This is the worse day ever. I was hoping I got testicular torsion and died before this day would come, but I guess my prayers weren't answered.

This is one of this days where you can see how uncivilized people really are. Old nice ladies turn into satanic blood thirsty monsters.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dontcare said:


> you're going? i'd be terrified. i am thinking about shopping, from the safety of my computer. there's a lot of great sales online.


Yeah, I never went before because I figured it would be mass maheim (sp?). My MIL and SIL go every year and last night they asked me if I wanted to go. I was like "I don't know, all that craziness... etc." They assured me its not as bad as they show it on tv, like in the big cities.. and if they hit a store where its bad they just move on. So I figured I'd go for it. What the hell, I figure. I'm getting ready to head out now. At least they aren't going at 4 in the morning! No way, wouldn't do that. 7:30, I can handle. :yes

Good luck with your online shopping. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I just keep on trying 'till I run out of cake :yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

why do i feel like i'm wasting my life? sleep is an important job.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

dontcare said:


> why do i feel like i'm wasting my life? sleep is an important job.


It sure is!
Thankyou kpin for making my night manageable. I don't even remember the "before" part of my night so it must have worked nice and fast. This makes me happy. Screw you, tolerance. I control _you._


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Most electronic devices come packaged with the proper amount of smoke. 
If you let it out it won’t work anymore.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Polar said:


> I just keep on trying 'till I run out of cake :yes


And the science gets done and you make a neat gun..


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yawnage :yawn.

Jeez when am i never tired ?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Emails from drunken people are the best.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Can't... sleep.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I've procrastinated enough. There's coffee shops to visit, girls to flirt with and a long, slow jog that awaits like the grim reaper, who sounds oddly like Richard Simmons.*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Now I'm down to one friend on here. I don't know how these things happen.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, they're really getting us revved up for the holidays here, whether we like it or not. ****, that was an awesome fireworks display, I won't deny that. I'm just terrified a stray rocket is gonna head my way after my little accident a year ago :afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

its so fycking cold in here!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm what to do tonight ........ ?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not awake enough for this.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I didn't get Saturday off work, but it was fun sliding down the icy road in the morning. The only time I've been grateful for that ridiculously steep hill I have to walk up at the end of the working day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There is no end to the amount of junk in my bedroom. Make it go away!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> There is no end to the amount of junk in my bedroom. Make it go away!


If you can make cookies in seven seconds....:b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

finally a comfortable temperature


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Deleted.*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ :hug


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:squeeze

*I'm thinking of you CH. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> :squeeze
> 
> *I'm thinking of you CH. *





Aloysius said:


> ^ :hug


Thanks guys.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

> This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 1 seconds.


_Really?_

I burned my broccoli, and I'm still trying to figure out how that's even possible.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Chantilly lace and a pretty face


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Now I'm down to one friend on here. I don't know how these things happen.


I'm down to zero.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

this is getting painful.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I was just on one of those social networking sites and was looking at the profiles of people I used to know...Now I feel like ****. 


anyway, whatever happened to Toscy. I haven't seen him in a while. Hope all is good.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

today is almost over, yet another day coming soon.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> **** those sites!


Great advice. I'll be sure to do that tonight. Would that be considered cheating?

Btw, I heard (you know how people talk) that you're getting married.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> Yes, Ancient, yes! What you heard was right, and I'm so happy. Sadly he is only doing it to get his green card. What he doesn't know is that I'm here illegally, so he is pretty much ****ed. I still love him, though. But yeah...


From what I know about you (and other people on here can say the same thing about you), you are a great, hot, funny, and fabulous person. He is a very lucky guy and probably VERY happy that you said yes. But I'm pretty sure he is going to be pissed about the green card thing, I would. how is he going to visit his family in Beijing China now? Poor guy :hug


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And a pony tail hanging down


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm seeing Leonard Cohen in less than four hours. I can't f*cking wait.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, My hands are blue. Not Cool :no


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man it's brass monkeys


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want chocolate. Can I please have some chocolate?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I want chocolate. Can I please have some chocolate?


:yes

I'm excitmated aboot tonight. It will be a fiesta of Chis Kattan. UH HUH YEAH BABY I bought the best of CK SNL used (100% guaranteed and stuff) for 4.99.

haha I had a dream about him last night and omg it was interesting to say the least. hahahahhahaha.

Well off to get ready and visit my dad. Talked to him last night and told him my feelings and stuff and he felt badly and wants me to visit today. He cares and loves me I know he does he just has his own problems like everyone else in this crazzzzzzzzzy world we live in.

Peace out.

Catch ya'll lattttttttttttter.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I HATE YAHOO MESSENGER SPAM*.*a


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ugh... never again, as I always say.

Tomorrow is December? It was January like four days ago. :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Ugh... never again, as I always say.
> 
> Tomorrow is December? It was January like four days ago. :con


:con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh... never again, as I always say.
> ...


:con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dontcare said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Polar said:
> ...


:sigh


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dontcare said:


> dontcare said:
> 
> 
> > CoconutHolder said:
> ...


:cry


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Elf is the best Will Farrell movie!!*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

idk


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd like a new car. A Jeep.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd like people to stop misunderstanding me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It's so damn cold in this house.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So, I was randomly looking up people on Facebook, and looking through someone's gallery, when I stumbled upon an awful old picture with me tagged in it. Super!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

njodis said:


> So, I was randomly looking up people on Facebook, and looking through someone's gallery, when I stumbled upon an awful old picture with me tagged in it. Super!


oh god i hate when that happens. i usualy try to untag most pictures of me if i remember to


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

not yet dead


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

listen to my plea, listen willow and weep for me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Elf is the best Will Farrell movie!!*


*I respectfully disagree. :mum

Its Night at the Roxbury or Superstar. :yes

Although Elf is a good one.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> So, I was randomly looking up people on Facebook, and looking through someone's gallery, when I stumbled upon an awful old picture with me tagged in it. Super!


*I can't even begin to tell you how many ppl have tried to sway me to go to Facebook. Everyone raves about it. *shrug**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BildungsRoman said:


> I can't say with any certainty what day or month it is. Do I win or lose, at life that is, because of this? ...Probably lost. meh.


*I heard it was December 1st. *shrug**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Shawty had them apple bottom jeans (jeans)
Boots with the fur (with the fur)
The whole club was looking at her
She hit the floor (she hit the floor)
Next thing you know
Shawty got low, low, low, low, low, low, low, low
Them baggy sweat pants
And the Reebok's with the straps (with the straps)
She turned around and gave that big booty a smack (hey)
She hit the floor (she hit the floor)
Next thing you know
Shawty got low, low, low, low, low, low, low, low*

*Funny, I thought it was "shorty" all this time. *shrug* Must be some kinda new lingo I'm not hip with yet.*


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Saturday night was the scariest night of my life. I'm pretty sure I almost died.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

In my younger days I used to sport the sag
Now the sag is gone
I never thought I'd miss it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Man was I ever tired at work today. That was a rough weekend.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, she found all my porn; the one picture I had hidden in my planner (that she bought me and I never use) of this one really cute girl that was competely nude. It was more like an artistic picture if anything. I'm going to miss her. I had even given her a name.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Dare I ask what the name was?

I love my Charlie Brown Christmas CD. I love it so much. It never fails to make me happy. I wish it was a man.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Is it the vitamins? Is it the food? I don't know but I feel good. :yay I felt crappy earlier??*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Shawty had them apple bottom jeans (jeans)
> Boots with the fur (with the fur)
> The whole club was looking at her
> She hit the floor (she hit the floor)
> ...


Yup it's shawty :yes

I always get teased for listening to that song but freak it i kinda like commercial music.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh dear this is gonna hurt :afr


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Counting down the days until exams are over...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I am stronger than I think.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Inside your weakness lies your strength, sleeping.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I sneezed like 5000 times today. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Yup it's shawty :yes
> 
> I always get teased for listening to that song but freak it i kinda like commercial music.


***** the naysayers cuz they don't mean a thing. :yes

That song kicks ***. Its no.1 on my MySpace page.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really hope I get to prove her wrong, for two reasons. Also, I should check about switching. She scares me with her unintelligent ways.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*OMG!

I ****ing messaged chris kattan and he ****ing wrote back.

Lmmfao.*


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> ***** the naysayers cuz they don't mean a thing. :yes
> 
> That song kicks ***. Its no.1 on my MySpace page.*


Is that a 311 reference?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Work was really tough today. : /


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> In my younger days I used to sport the sag
> Now the sag is gone
> I never thought I'd miss it.


Wow...how do they hold those things on? Do they like have a special belt that fits under their *** cheeks or something?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Looks like someone had an accident!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dax said:


> Is that a 311 reference?


*Yes!! :yes

Cuz this is what style we bring. *


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

My poll,...it's gone. who the ****.... I don't even know what to say. 

6 people vote.

yes: 4
no: 1
who?: 0
D: : 1

I shall give the people what the want...a week from now, as that was how long the poll was going to last.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Ooooooooooooooh we're almost at page 1,000.

Who will get there first?

G'night folks.
:squeeze*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Dare I ask what the name was?


Priscilla.

I even gave her a backstory.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Ooooooooooooooh we're almost at page 1,000.
> 
> Who will get there first?
> 
> ...


I'm only on page 500. :con Must be the page view setup thingy.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Yes!! :yes
> 
> Cuz this is what style we bring. *


Sweet...I <3 311. Favoritest band eva. You've got to trust your instincts and let go of regrets, you've got to bet on your self now star 'Cause that's your best bet.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm on page 999. lost my self-respect in page 384.

you took me from the shelter of the mother i've never known. all that's left is a band of gold. we stayed in seven rooms that night.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just don't have the energy to finish that Paradise Lost paper. I've already been up for two days straight, and I'm starting to feel really really insane. 

I'm going to have to beg an extension off my TA. I don't even think he has the power to give me an extension. I'm so dead. I've been crying for like an hour realizing that I might very well fail British Literature.

But I need sleep so badly... My mind can't think clearly. The words get all jumbled. It would have been an essay of nonsense if I'd finished it tonight. Urg...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> I just don't have the energy to finish that Paradise Lost paper. I've already been up for two days straight, and I'm starting to feel really really insane.
> 
> I'm going to have to beg an extension off my TA. I don't even think he has the power to give me an extension. I'm so dead. I've been crying for like an hour realizing that I might very well fail British Literature.
> 
> But I need sleep so badly... My mind can't think clearly. The words get all jumbled. It would have been an essay of nonsense if I'd finished it tonight. Urg...


using Concerta to keep you up? heh


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

The next two days are not going to be easy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Count to 6 then back down to one as fast as you can.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

id really like to post random stuff till im the first on page 1000...but that wouldnt be fair


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...........*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Not yet?*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*PAGE 1000 YA'LL!!

YAY!!

I WON OR SOMETHING!!

:yay:yay:yay*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Girl I can't understand it, why you want to hurt me
After all of the things i've done for you
I buy you champagne, roses and put diamonds on your fingers
But still you hang out all night, what am I to do

My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time, party all the time
My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time, she parties all the time
Whoooohooohoohoo (party all the time)
She likes to party all the time (party all the time)
Whoooohooohoohoo (party all the time)
She likes to party all the time (party all the time)

Girl I seen you at clubs, just hangin out and dancing
You give your number to every man you see
You never come home at night because your out romancin
I wish you'd bring some of your love home to me

But My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time, party all the time
My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time
My girl wants to party all the time,
party all the time, party all the time
My girl wants to party all the time
party all the time (hold) yeah

party party party party party

whoooooo
whoooohoohooo

she likes to party all the time
she lets her hair down
she likes to party down


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> id really like to post random stuff till im the first on page 1000...but that wouldnt be fair


*Sure it would be! That's what I did.   *


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

page 1000 is overrated :roll

edit: i'm so glad i got to post on page 1000 :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dax said:


> Sweet...I <3 311. Favoritest band eva. You've got to trust your instincts and let go of regrets, you've got to bet on your self now star 'Cause that's your best bet.


Yes, they do indeed rock. :Yes

You make me nervous, throat dry 
My brain is empty, don't know why 
But I saw you doing something 
Which is really truly nothing 
But you could bust me out all day

Many moons since first I saw you 
Many moons since first we did the do 
Many moons since first I saw you 
Many moons since first we did the do


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> page 1000 is overrated :roll
> 
> edit: i'm so glad i got to post on page 1000 :yay


*Yeah, join the partay.
:squeeze*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I missed the party! :cry


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Sure it would be! That's what I did.   *


that was VERY naughty!...but im on page 1000 too!...where are the smilies?!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

inna sense said:


> that was VERY naughty!...but im on page 1000 too!...where are the smilies?!


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

at the bottom of the page where it says "Message Editor Interface", change it to "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing"


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

the picture page is on 300. let's spam it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omg, I almost missed the party on page 1,000 that almost makes me sad. :drunk


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Noca said:


> using Concerta to keep you up? heh


Nah. Ritalin. My psych offered me Ritalin for studying on the weekends, and I certainly didn't decline.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> at the bottom of the page where it says "Message Editor Interface", change it to "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing"


wow!...thanks a lot! :boogie


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

oooooo


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

what the hell...im gonna do it...this is my 2000th post...yay


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

please dont ban me for my shannanigans


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> I was at this fast food place (Sorry, I don't give out plugs) the other day and I heard some guys talking about this place called Cougar Mountain. Supposedly "that's where the sh*t's at." They were talking about getting some "cougars." The seemed to be talking in code the whole time I was there in line with them. They ordered a few cheese burgers and 2 large drinks. I got the number 1 combo.


*Great story! :yes*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

almost there!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

page 1001!!!!!...and the 20 000th post...im so happy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

inna sense said:


> page 1001!!!!!


:boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Keep the partay going guys, you are doing well. :yes.

I gotta go again.

Dang ADD kicked in again while trying to get cleaning done so I stopped here for a snack break. True story.*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no way!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> page 1001!!!!!...and the 20 000th post...im so happy


:yay :yay :yay


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_"After a while, the festival's emphasis on hedonism and overt displays of sexuality can seem like a hipster straitjacket and the overtones of New Age spirituality a gloss for a new type of vapid and self-congratulatory consumerism&#8230;. The essential point of Burning Man is not what it is now but what it suggests for the future, which is not just a new cultural form but the possibility of a new way of being, a kind of radical openness toward experience that maintains responsibility for community. Radical openness means no closure, perpetual process and transformation, and embracing paradox, contradiction, and uncomfortable states. Every instant becomes synchronistic, every contact a contact high."_


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

what the asterisks :um:um:um:um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> :boogie


thank you!



CoconutHolder said:


> *Keep the partay going guys, you are doing well. :yes.
> 
> I gotta go again.
> 
> Dang ADD kicked in again while trying to get cleaning done so I stopped here for a snack break. True story.*


hurry back!...we cant party without you!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> :yay :yay :yay


:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*What the hell is going on with me?

I feel like I'm dying, right? I'm serious, seriously serious.

So, I just took my temp and it was 96.5.... weird...

I look it up and it says this:
Your body temperature is not considered dangerously low until it is below 95 F

So, lets hope it doesn't go lower and I don't die. Because my whole body is checking out right now.

Just know I love you all if I don't return because of my death.

:squeeze*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

^:squeeze
There's a reason doctors were invented.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Yeah I know I'm going to call now. Something isn't right.

thx*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm taking a work break and had this thought...*


*"That shiz bananas, B-A-N-A-N-A-S"*

*...and on a related note... the roof is on fire...(let the mother$%[email protected]#% burn!) *

:banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Sorry for bringing our partay to a hault guys.

I called and they said they'd call me back after they talk to the doctor.

*shrug*

On another note about something completely unrelated to that topic:
omg omg omg omg I can't believe it.*


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

My butt hurts.

:no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Lights out... guerrilla radio.. Turn that **** up!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

All hell can't stop us now!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam:spam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:dial


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Posting on epic page. 1002, yo!

Uhh yeah, random thought... I can't wait for the days to start getting brighter. Just a little over three weeks to go.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What's best for a strained back? Rest? So what do I do? I go into work as usual, working 8am-7pm, standing all day and lifting ridiculously heavy boxes. Did I at any point say to my supervisor "Can I please not lift these heavy boxes because I've strained my back and I'm making it worse"? Of course not. That would be too sensible. I don't think I would even cry out for help if I was being murdered.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Love love pulled us down in the gutter_
_Can you see us getting out oh I wonder_
_It's a long long lonely fight down inside me_
_Can I get you to bring back light or is this never again

:boogie_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why does it feel like I haven't eaten?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Now I'm standing on the rooftop ready to fall 
I think I'm at the edge now but I could be wrong
I'm standing on the rooftop ready to faaaaaaaaaaall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im hungry


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I hate overtime.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay. So. I have three and a half days to learn an entire course. According to my profs, one of the toughest courses of my degree. Here I go!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I got two turntables and a microphone...*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You know what really annoys me? The auto-tune crap that's on so many songs these days. Like that Cher song from the late 90's, where the voice goes all warbly. It's what they use for people that can't actually sing, yet want them to sound "on tune." It's so prevelent in all kinds of music these days, and it makes you wonder if anyone can even sing anymore.

Yeah, that annoys the crap out of me. I just heard that Kanye's new album is all songs with him "singing", and out of morbid curiosity I had to check it out. Every single song sounds like he's a robot going through puberty.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It's only like 40 degrees out, which I don't consider that cold. So I went out without gloves. Bad idea.

Oh my God my hands burn so bad. Oh holy **** they burn.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

why would embossed baby wipes work better?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*No.1 - My doc is sending me for some fasting blood tests in the morning. Wheee. Here we go again. :stu

No.2 - I think that was a sign telling me it would be a bad idea to go ahead with that. The whole thing is just so weird..... 
really weird. :um :shock :um

No.3 - I can't believe my MIL said that Barack Obama and his wife are ugly so loud and viciously right in front of my son! I took him right into bed and made sure I had a talk with him about it, telling him its not nice to call ppl ugly. 
Geebus, HOW RUDE!!!:mum*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^I wish you wellness, just as god made you, perfect and well. *

*Your MIL and my MOM should get together and have a hate fest!! :mum*

*"Buddy, about your Dad, ...he's on the naughty list"*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleep will not happen tonight.
At least not naturally :|


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> Yes, they do indeed rock. :Yes
> 
> You make me nervous, throat dry
> My brain is empty, don't know why
> ...


Now it's morning but last night's on my mind
There's something I need to get off my chest
And no matter what will come to shine
The dream will always be mine

All mixed up you don't know what to do
Next thing you turn around and find the person is you
Thought a freak might be the thing
But the first could be the last so just get off your ***

Werd


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm still only on page 501


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

batman can said:


> I hate overtime.


But I like the checks.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dax said:


> I'm still only on page 501


you are SO missing out. i'm at the beginning of 1003


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Now that the place I work at is closing down, they hired some security guy to look after all they people that work there. The guy just walks around and looks at me weird. He seems to follow me a lot? is it because I'm the quiet one? It's not like I'm going to shot up the place...Ha ha!...ha...heh...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

dontcare said:


> you are SO missing out. i'm at the beginning of 1003


I feel so left out.  But then again I can view 40 posts per page which is a lot easier than the default.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I had another room inspection today. I failed the last two for having a horrifically unclean room (for the second inspection, I had spent hours cleaning it, and they woke me up at 11 and told me how messy it still was, and failed me. it's like, jeez, at least acknowledge that I clearly spent hours improving it.)

I'd had classes until five, and after that I had French club. And for French club (any club really), I always take Xanax, so I was really zen. Still am really zen, actually. So instead of frantically cleaning my room for the spare two hours I had, I stared at my little print of Van Gogh's _Cafe Terrace at Night_. So I had like five minutes to clean my room. I wound up pulling the same trick I always did with my parents - shove everything into the closet. And it worked, I passed inspection.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I lost another 5 pounds. either my workout routine I have been doing for the whole year works best in the winter or it's the eating disorder that I recently acquired.

anyway, right leg is ****ed up (well, all the pain is in my right butt cheek). it's been hurting for the past 3 weeks. it hurts when I walk. I limp all the time. but somehow I always force myself to run (up to two hours, but usually one hour).


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

I wish Heroes came on more than once a week. Sucks that the next one is the season finale, too.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I need to find myself an avatar.

Hmmm.


----------



## Faithful (Dec 3, 2008)

Is this how you spell Faithful?


----------



## Faithful (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm engaged. Me and my fiancee are waiting to see what happens with this gay marriage thing. 

...WhAt?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Faithful said:


> Is this how you spell Faithful?


i thought it was faith full :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

_"Did my heart love till now? Forswear it, sight! For I never saw true beauty till this night."_


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I'm engaged. Me and my fiancee are waiting to see what happens with this gay marriage thing.
> 
> ...WhAt?


What?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Peace to all the hip cats and all the nappy sweets
This is the BROther ANCIENT.
Now dig.. the rituals for today, is good music
So sit back, relax.. and dig the groove


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

where are the emoticons on the reply page? well,  is a no-brainer, but what about the ditto emoticon??


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

The only emoticon you need to know is: *D:*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ I concur D:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I really don't get some people.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Time for school. :no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> The only emoticon you need to know is: *D:*


D:


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i like using my ignore list. i think i'll leave it this way.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dontcare said:


> i like using my ignore list. i think i'll leave it this way.


Are you ignoring me? :afr

*I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo cold.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....................*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

woot has electric guitars today. too bad i never actually learned how to play guitar.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

friends are overrated. what do you do with them, once you have them?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It would be nice to be alone in this house once in a while without always having someone hovering around.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Is it April yet? Oy....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some mornings it just doesn't seem worth it to gnaw through the leather 
straps.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i gotta go soon


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I just got back and got tons of **** to do but of course I have to stop here first to feed my addiction problems.

Anyway my random thought is this:

Wow, he is being greedy!! D:*


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Poor kitty, I didn't know bunnies were rapists.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> You know someone by the name Woot? Anyway, you should learn how to play. You'll get a lot out of it. aside from looking like a complete [email protected]$$ holding one of those things, it's also good for your manual dexterity, and I recently read something that said people who use their fingers live longer. I've been playing for a year now.


woot.com. i've never met them.
I actually own a guitar. When I was 12 I decided that I'd like nothing better than to learn how to play. It lasted around 3 weeks, then I decided it wasn't worth the pain. I'm a lot lazier now than I was then, so I think it's a hopeless cause.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I was walking down the street today, and I noticed that practically every pole had a single glove on it. Who puts their gloves on the poles? Did their mommies never teach them that gloves are for wearing? Although I don't even own gloves at the moment, so I guess I shouldn't be talking. I probably should buy a pair, my hands are feeling rather chapped


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I really shouldn't have done that.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> The only emoticon you need to know is: *D:*


D:ctionary (for those who don't yet know it)

wait a minute, it doesn't define it! :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

dontcare said:


> D:ctionary (for those who don't yet know it)
> 
> wait a minute, it doesn't define it! :stu


Do you really need to define it?

:heart D: :heart


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I meant to rant about a bunch of sh*t now but I'm just gonna say:


**FAAAAACEPLAAAANT***~~


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Kyaa said:


> ...no escape.


D:


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I wish I had the money and hard drive space so I could listen to all of the music that I wanted to. There is too much music out there. I want it all injected into my brain. Music, music, music.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I don't sleep well tonight someone may very well end up dead.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Eye pokeage (word?) isn't good.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my last day is going to be on her birthday, which is in on friday. I heard becky and thunder have a new site...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I own this page.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I wonder if I can sell this account on ebay?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*****ing Camera!*

****! My camera ain't charging. The battery must have died out from not using it for so long (4 months I think). I really wanted to take pictures of my Patrick-Bateman-physique progress(nowhere near him).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> my last day is going to be on her birthday, which is in on friday. I heard becky and thunder have a new site...


I put a lot of thought into my vote, and now you're not taking it into account. Why does no one ever think of me? 

p.s. hope you don't mind I wrote on your page


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> I've been playing for a year now.


OMG then help me and post in my thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/who-here-plays-guitar-and-how-easy-is-it-to-54396/

How much have you learned in a years time?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I removed him :yay


But, we're only supposed to post one Random Thought a day. And I posted at least ten today ... Am I making up for lost time, because I only joined SAS two months ago and didn't post until I joined (!) or am I using up my future allotment?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IT'S FINALLY HERE! IT'S AT THE STORE RIGHT NOW! I CAN PICK IT UP IMMEDIATELY! IT'S HERE!

This sentence is added to foil the caps lock filter. Gotcha.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I feel like such a coward.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

dontcare said:


> I put a lot of thought into my vote, and now you're not taking it into account. Why does no one ever think of me?
> 
> p.s. hope you don't mind I wrote on your page


:hug yeah, I took your vote into consideration, but that wasn't enough. the Yes votes outnumbered your D: vote and someone elses NO vote. I was thinking of you the whole time. I was like "How will Dontcare feel about this?" I think I would have got more Yes votes if one of the mods didn't delete the poll.

Anyway, the site doesn't feel the same as it used to. I hate this whole social networking thing, that's why I disabled my PM's and comment box in my profile. I hate that the Just for Fun section is open for the public(This section has nothing to do with SA!), I don't feel the closeness that I used to feel with the people here, and a lot of my favorite posters are gone or posting less.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

dontcare said:


> p.s. hope you don't mind I wrote on your page


I didn't mind...since it was about me.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so ****ing tired.This no sleep thing is no good, although I'm having a good time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yawnathon. What should I do about this situation?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I voted yes...like told me to.


The voting was rigged! :doh 
But Ancient knew how honest I am so he didn't offer me any bribes :boogie

Maybe put up another poll, this one in code. :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Squeeeeeeeeeeee :cup


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Why does everyone keep asking about deleting their profile? :stu 
It's not like this hasn't been explained 5x.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

so bored.....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes they deserve to die, and I hope they burn in hell!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's kind of ironic.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*What the hell is going on?*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

In my younger days I used to sport the sag
Now the sag is gone
Never thought that I would miss it.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

dontcare said:


> I can't believe she got engaged. That's the second person in less than a week. The first girl it was OK, she's 2 years older than me. But this girl is 2 months younger than me. When will it be my turn? Who's gonna want to marry me? :cry
> 
> :afr
> 
> I guess I should start praying harder ...


Aren't you only 18?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

reading the forum is keeping me from studying.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Shwaggie said:


> reading the forum is keeping me from studying.


Well I sure hope stoopid studying doesn't keep you form reading the forum.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I finished my paper and there's no one here to help me celebrate? I'll have to celebrate on my own.

:yay:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay:yay
:yay:yay
:yay


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll celebrate with you 

:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:thanks


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wonder if Shauna had her baby yet.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks to Visa Waiver Program, I can stay in the US up to 90 days without a visa (instead of 21 days, as I thought). :yay

Summer, hurry your *** up.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm off to see the Wizard...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I think I have OCD of the thinking kind, not the doing kind, if that makes any sense.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I concentrate hard enough, maybe I can find a way to skip two flights of stairs and have my laundry magically float up to me. Whadda ya think? No? Oh. Well...pfft.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Just For Fun is my diary. I can go through my posts from the past month and discover exactly what I ate each day, where I went, what I thought ... This may be worth money when I become famous.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The direction of the eye
So misleading
The defection of the soul
Nauseously quick
I don't question
Our existence
I just question
Our modern needs


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

1 down, 3 to go. Hopefully I didn't miss anything. This is hilarious and sad at the same time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sh*t Happens!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought I was done, but then I heard they had caramel pudding! So I couldn't resist. And pizza is of course mandatory on a Friday night. Man, that's a lot of food in one day. I'm good to go for the entire weekend.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It's Friday already!? :eek

I thought it was Thursday :doh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There's really nothing worse than finding out that there's only a minimal amount of toilet paper in the bathroom when you know your job requires more. Like, you take the one sheet cube and hope for the best, but it ends up getting trapped forever and offers no assistance to your plight -nay, it in fact contributes to the dilemma. So, you have to, essentially, be thankful that you're the type of person who stocks up on baby wipes, and hope you can air dry before the dawn of a new century, otherwise some form of adult diaper rash could possibly set in, making your infant-esq existence even more salient. Unfortunately, the only way to eradicate this particular situation is to power-walk throughout your house for a solid 10 minutes, only pausing for the occasional squat thrust. Hypothetically, I mean. This is totally a hypothetical situation; it's not like any of this just happened to me or something.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I want nachos later.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^You can't have nachos later!

I thought I had alot more time.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmmm there are no cheese or chips for them so you may be right.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm always right.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

No.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oui


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

This is an english only board.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

それはない


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hmmm I wonder what language this is ..

lalala 

:con


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

It's beyond language.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

One and a half hours of sleep, or even two, is just never enough...

:yawn :yawn

I would go to bed but I think Gilbert, the monster under it, is up to no good.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*soft serve twist ice cream with hot fudge. yum that was goooood.*


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

dontcare said:


> I am 18. But if I'm to be married off before I'm 20 then it may be time to start thinking about it ...
> 
> And before you ask, I don't HAVE to get married before I'm 20. But single girls around here who are 21 are already considered a bit old ...
> 
> idk. I guess I'm just worrying in advance, really. The 18-year-old who got engaged is Israeli and they get married younger anyway, I know it totally doesn't affect me. I'm being paranoid, as usual.


Wow you're way to young to be worrying about this now! Most ppl don't get married til after like 25, at least all the ones I know. Where are you from that single girls over 21 are considered old?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love tornadoes. I love arachnids. I love hot magma. I love the giant squids.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Improve Grades 
Kids can have less stress Helps ADD, Autism, ADHD and more 
www.energeticsolutions.net

Ads by Google


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Rudolph with your nose so bright, won't you guide my sleigh tonight?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Note to self: sodium bad.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> I love tornadoes. I love arachnids. I love hot magma. I love the giant squids.


BOOM DE YADA BOOM DE YADAAAAA

That has been stuck in my head for_ever_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mine toooooooo, haha


----------



## darla (Oct 21, 2008)

She has always been a good friend. That was quite a letter.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you ever leave your house and feel like you're visiting a foreign world? Who are these people and what are they doing? Maybe it's just me. I feel like an anthroplogist visiting foreign lands where people interact with no anxiety and just go on about their lives. I hope to join their tribes someday.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

My shirt smells like baby spit up. Gross. 

That's it. It's time to change and go to bed.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

How can I be this tired? I slept over 8 hours.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*NyQuil... I remember those days. My head would get all tingly. Good times.*


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

I just made a Christmas card and it turned out quite good. Now I just need someone to give it to. ><


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*My brain feels like its going to explode all over inside my head.

OUCH.*


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Everyone should buy their books at library sales! Why even step foot into a book store? I just bought 58 books and two movies for $12.00. Woo! Go library!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I dun wana.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can feel it coming back again


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh **** it, I'm going. I'm so bored.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Zoe Bell is my hero.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Procrastination has never been this much fun!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Squeeeeee


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dammit, those two wieners weren't enough to satisfy me.

and by wieners I mean hot dogs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

my rhymes are so potent, that in this small segment
i made all of the ladies in the first two rows pregnant


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Wingclipped said:


> I probably won't be around much anymore. :squeeze


Good luck! You'll be missed


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

When someone I'm only slightly acquainted with gives me a personalized Christmas card that is signed "Love, [so-and-so]" followed by a series of hearts, does that mean that uh..... I hope not.
Yes, life, please make me feel more awkward. It's not like I'm already a walking cringe or something.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

SNL isn't funny anymore


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

My grades are suffering so bad right now. I am probably going to fail half of my classes, and they are easy too! I just don't do any of the work because I am a lazy ****. I have lost all motivation and I don't know what I'm going to do now, I can't push myself.

I just see no point living a life with SA. I can't talk to anyone at school, can't get a girlfriend, cant get a regular friend. I cant even talk to my own family! and its all due to irrational feelings of fear I don't even understand! 

My body is fine but my mind is sick and I need to get some help... but I am afraid...


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Lol. I just checked out the other site ("the forbidden one") and it looks like everyone that was here and left is over there now. I even saw one of the current mods over there.


Ha, I just finished spying them out. A great waste of time. The whole time I was thinking, well I'll get it over with now, this way I can do my work tomorrow :roll Anyway, the impression I get is that they just took all the mods from SAS.

I can't either handle networking sites, but I was just about to let everyone know that they allow guests to post over there. I'm so tempted to spam.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what's the "forbidden site"? :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> This One


:no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


>


D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So guys, can you overdose on tomato and basil rice cakes?

Just, you know, a random question. There is not an empty bag beside me at all.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think we're both fine.


Probably.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

100 posts! :yay

Do I get a cookie now?


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

what's outside of the universe?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Shwaggie said:


> what's outside of the universe?


*I believe that would be me.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I think we're both fine.
> 
> Probably.


*Hey just wanted to say good luck to you both. *
:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*D:*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Taija said:


> 100 posts! :yay
> 
> Do I get a cookie now?


*YAY!!!!!!!!!!

D:

Unfortunetly you get nothing. 

:squeeze*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I can feel it coming back again


*Kick it in the balls.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Dammit, those two wieners weren't enough to satisfy me.
> 
> and by wieners I mean hot dogs


*Yeah.................okay.....................I believe you. *cough**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wingclipped said:


> I probably won't be around much anymore. Have so many things to get done IRL, that I can't keep up with what's going on in SAS. Anyway, I wish you all well until I return, if I find the time.
> 
> Come visit me at Living Anxious if you ever want to keep in touch. :drunk :squeeze


*D:*

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Okays guess thats all ..

c ya'll later*


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *YAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> D:
> 
> ...


What's this "nothing"? Sounds yummy! :clap


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

oyy


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I stayed in my room for four hours until someone came and apologised. My emotional age is four or five, I think.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Sending myself PMs is possibly the most exciting pastime ever.

On another note, I just opened the fridge--another enjoyable pastime--and I discovered my little brother's leftover pizza, which he had ensconced between two paper plates. On the top plate was written,

[baby sister's name] is cute.
And I mean it!
His signature was underneath.

No, I didn't eat his pizza.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

When someone says "the fruit of my loins" it disturbs me. I think saying that something "makes your eyes pop" (eyeshadow, hairstyle, etc.) is not a good thing. Also I never want anyone to "pick my brain."


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

dontcare said:


> 2 more engagements tonight. And these are only the ones I heard about. I'm so incredibly out of the loop (duh), I'm sure there's literally dozens more. It's probably a good thing I'm not hearing about it ... enough of these people are too close to my age for comfort, as my getting there seems farther away now than it ever did


Don't get so down! You are way to young!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> When someone I'm only slightly acquainted with gives me a personalized Christmas card that is signed "Love, [so-and-so]" followed by a series of hearts, does that mean that uh..... I hope not.
> Yes, life, please make me feel more awkward. It's not like I'm already a walking cringe or something.


Do you think this person is hot?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I really don't want to shave. : /


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

dax said:


> Do you think this person is hot?


No. Even if I did, it wouldn't really matter.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Every time I wash my clothes I ruin them. This shirt shrank. That one's discolored. This is horrible! I've been doing laundry for years, but I clearly need to take a class on it or something. I'm missing out on some important, hidden piece of laundry knowledge.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> No.


Sucky.



> Even if I did, it wouldn't really matter.


You'd still think it was creepy?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

smalltowngirl said:


> Every time I wash my clothes I ruin them. This shirt shrank. That one's discolored. This is horrible! I've been doing laundry for years, but I clearly need to take a class on it or something. I'm missing out on some important, hidden piece of laundry knowledge.


Dood- I could totally have written this myself. My clothes come out a shrunken wrinkled mess.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Time for a cig.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1,011 pages
20,216 posts
194,205 views

WOW! :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

dax said:


> Sucky.
> 
> You'd still think it was creepy?


Hah, I don't think it's creepy, I just don't like it when people like me. It's unbecoming of them. I'm not worried, though. One day, I'll develop just the right amount of confidence and be in the right place at the right time to find the partner who's ideal for me, and then I'll order them from an adult toy supplier.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's really, really strange to know all that is gone now.
Strange but good.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> 1,011 pages
> 20,216 posts
> 194,205 views
> 
> WOW! :lol


*
:lol It is so funny how you are amused by this stuff!* :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've had a headache for a few days now. This probably isn't a good sign. Perhaps the alien eggs are hatching.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> Hah, I don't think it's creepy, I just don't like it when people like me. It's unbecoming of them. I'm not worried, though. One day, I'll develop just the right amount of confidence and be in the right place at the right time to find the partner who's ideal for me, and then I'll order them from an adult toy supplier.


It could be creepy or it could be cute...I guess it depends. I don't know why you don't like it...I wish people would like me.

Oh, and a word of advise, go with the elastic gel versions, not the silicon. Don't tell anyone I told, tho. :um


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Life is good.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"In springtime we'll meet again, 
we'll kiss and recapture the summertime rapture"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My eyes hurt.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I still haven't forgiven my mp3 player for freezing last night after I added like 6 new songs to it. There's no way to get it to unfreeze besides waiting for it to wear out the battery, which takes roughly five hours.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Time to dance.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Every time I try to call work I call someone else instead. I'm sure my friend's mom must wonder why I'm always calling her house and asking for my boss.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh some clogged the mens toilet during the weekend. what do these women eat that they constantly clog the damn toilet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Brrr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's down to 16 in here. Ahh, why won't you work?


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I really shouldn't have eaten that cupcake...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You know, maybe I'm just being a stereotypical girl, but no one has commented on my hair, and it was changed a week ago. I guess me trying to improve my appearance is like putting beaded dreadlocks on Rocky Dennis, or a Beatles mop-top on the Elephant Man.... hilarious and yet sad.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay maybe the burns victim look isn't me afterall ah well only 3 more months to go :sigh.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm so, so, so, so, SOOO depressed.

:rain


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm expecting a call today.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

This day must begin, but i am lazy. =l Get up. Get up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why does there have to be tv tonight? I want to curl up in my bed and sleep for an entire day.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm feeling super de dooper! Gotta love my brilliance right now. Just gotta love it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What tf ever already.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

She's too young!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dax said:


> Don't get so down! You are way to young!


ha, I wish. I'm really religious and in my community we do things a LITTLE differently


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

It takes two to make a friendship, but only one to break it.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

My flying toasters only go to the left


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Sup ?*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> :sigh


:hug

Contacts..failing...fast. Need new script! I only have half of it.

D:


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I called the math company, and they helped me out :banana 
You're allowed to call them for free, 3x a night, 15 minutes each time. Maybe I should start calling more often, just so I feel like I talked to someone.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dontcare said:


> I called the math company, and they helped me out :banana
> You're allowed to call them for free, 3x a night, 15 minutes each time. Maybe I should start calling more often, just so I feel like I talked to someone.


interesting...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did it! It only took me three months and a voicemail, but I finally made the call!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

hgg


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It was so hard being born the first time? Why would you want to be born again?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I took another drag, with the deep blue sea against my back. 
Now I can finally say that I know, there is nothing else to believe. 
If time could talk, it would say I told you so. 
But all the time in the world and the proof its passing will do nothing for me. 
The bridge is burned and I fell along the way. You're never caught like they say.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

dontcare said:


> I called the math company, and they helped me out :banana
> You're allowed to call them for free, 3x a night, 15 minutes each time. Maybe I should start calling more often, just so I feel like I talked to someone.


Is it just me or did your orange get bigger? Hrm....


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Day:

7:30am: Got up, and got ready for school.
8:30am: Left to school.
9:30am: class starts. ends at 10:45am. Covered some **** on the british empire and the aztecs and took a quiz. I sat next to a girl I've been wanting to talk to, but didn't say anything. She looks like a cool person. I think she is in the same program as me, so I'll be seeing her again in another class next semester.
12:00pm: Got home and made myself some food (no one was home to feel me ). Managed not to burn the house down and I have a good breakfast/lunch. Watched a few minutes of 007 Casino Royal.
12:45pm: took a nap/Listened to music.
1:50pm: woke up and just laid in my bed listening to the same song for an hour: 



 (the recorded version sounds better.)

(I haven't said a single word to anyone this whole time.)

3:00pm: Went out to eat with someone special. had a good time. Got home pretty fast. listened to some music and stuff with that person.

(pretty much lost track of time after that. I posted a few things on that OTHER site, during that time, and some other ****.)

now: typing this post and listening to the some song on repeat (



)

Later: take a shower and do 'stuff' again.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Daydreaming again... :sigh


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i don't like sky when it's too sleet
i don't like fly when it's to eat
i don't like thigh when it's too meat?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

something is weird and terribly amiss this morning. i'm awake.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Not content with the current temperature in my living room. My heater has failed on me... I need more firewood.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm better than a kick in the t1ts i guess.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*100,000 Personalized Subliminal Messages Flash on Your PC. Heal Anxiety & Stress.*
*CLICK HERE*
*WATCH OUR LIVE DEMO*

Cause that's not completely creepy or anything =/
Yeah, cure anxiety with subliminal messages. The picture of Jesus was rather misleading as well. Personalized...right.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

*You're so cute when you're...um...uh...oh nevermind.* :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

you can do eeeet!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

People You May Know: *shows me people that I used to know* 

**** you.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

If I slept for 2 hours this afternoon, how long can I stay up tonight?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I feel strong for tomorrow.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I hate work. I hate work. I hate work.

It zaps me of all energy and wastes a big chunk of my day. I have stuff I need to do, but noooooo. Instead I waste all my time at work.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Today is gonna suck.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

huh said:


> banana


I'm allergic.

Bored.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Polar said:


> Today is gonna suck.


:agree


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> People You May Know: *shows me people that I used to know*
> 
> **** you.


*I tried out facebook. Within two days, as my friends were building up I was like WTF? The only person I talked to was a homeroom buddy. Kind of funny because like we talked a little then after I replied to his reply and more people started adding me, I was overwhelmed.

So I deactivated my account. Dissapeared.

The only person I'd really like to talk to or that would prolly like to talk to me would be that homeroom buddy.

Everyone else? I have no idea why everyone adds EVERYONE. why? I think they are just being effin' nosey. Sorry to be a Debby Downer about that. But what is the use of sitting on someone's friend list only to NEVER talk? That is too weird for me. Its not like they didn't talk to me before cuz they didn't like me, it was cuz I had SA and avoided a lot of people. *shrug*

So I talked to my bff about it and how it made me paranoid so I deactivated my account and she laughed. She's like "sorry for laughing but you are funny." Then my godmother messaged me about it on myspace. she's like "why'd you leave so soon" so I had to explain it to her.

But now......... well now, myspace has that feature! Ruh-roh.

It took me too long to make my page and my songs, etc.. I'm not leaving there. But I'm not keeping lurkers either. They make me nervous.:um

Whateva!

:b*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My mother is going to drive me F*CKING INSANE with this music!

By the way, anxiety, you can feel free to leave. Anytime. Really. :bah


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

*** Bandits an Sh1t Eaters an other assorted sweary words .


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Why am I feeling dizzy all the sudden? :|


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> EDD went To pay us a visit today at work.
> 
> Going to work is a big waste of time now that it's closing. no one gives a **** anymore. No one works. I always show up 1 to 1 1/2 hours late, and call out at least once a week, and no one tells me anything. I also take extra long breaks (we have two 15 breaks but I take two 45minute breaks) and lunch (one hour lunch turn into a 1 1/2 hour lunch). There really isn't anything to do, and there's really no reason to fire anyone since they start laying off people on the 23rd, and the last of them the 31st.


Where do you work? I went through something similar in a retail outlet I used to work at years ago. It was the best time I've ever had at a job : ) We knew we were closing and going into liquidation so we just screwed off all day. Plus I got two months severance pay since I worked through the liquidation.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Sick as a dog today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dax said:


> Sick as a dog today.


:hugs


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hey Ancient!

Wanted to say that, yes there is a lot to make one with sa paranoid of judgement or what-not. I'm just staying off Facebook altogether.

But the thing is, most ppl on myspace go there more and like it more. I don't get why. That whole "WALL" **** is stupid and messy looking. I don't like it.

Don't ya love how our "real life" friends are so supportive of our paranoidness. My one friend laughs about stuff and the other stays completely silent if I say anything about it. Whatever! Yanno? Thats why I got my SA peeps here who understand and love me undconditionally. Well I hope at least one of you do.

<3 you all

&

:squeeze*


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I say the most awkward things to people.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> People You May Know: *shows me people that I used to know*
> 
> **** you.


This is my life.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had, like, 13 oatmeal cookies yesterday (that is, of course, an over-exaggeration, but I may as well have), so I went to the gym to try and relegate my newly acquired a** fat into kinetic energy. Of course, a woman gets on the Tony Little Gazelle machine to my starboard side and starts eyeing my speed. So, f**k it, I start eyeing hers. We both start adjusting our speed to the other, in a duel for top position (...in what, I'm not sure, but the reward was the greased-up long haired muscley guy who plays saxophone for Tina Turner and had a career-defining role in "The Lost Boys." I could be making that up. I honestly wish I wasn't). Part of my motivation was to shove my superior athleticism in her face, and the other part came from the fact that "You Are What You Eat" was playing on the television. There was no way I was going to let either of them get the upper hand. No, this was personal. By the time it was over, we were both pumping our legs like two _actual_ gazelles running away from a guy in a dashiki driving a Jeep Cherokee. She eventually gave up and I continued going like it was nothing. Like the "rigorous" workout was totally banal to me, because I'm a steroid shooting coke addict. She casually strolled past me, but I know she felt robbed of her manhood. As I wheezed what I assumed would be my last breath, I mentally raised my fist into the air in a show of triumph like Rocky Balboa. Unfortunately, now, I'm paying the price because I've begun walking like a child with rickets. I'm pretty sure I've detached one of my legs from my hips, so it's just a disaffiliated hunk of meat flopping around inside my skin at this point. God I love the gym.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

pita said:


> I say the most awkward things to people.


UGH. Me too!

I am the walking, talking poster child for awkwardness.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> :hugs


:thanks


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I see that stupid ad on every page now.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.socialanxietychat.com

:con


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Aaaaaand...I've been woken up by a bunch of crazy drunken Danes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*: bored*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today blows. 
My head hurts.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> Aaaaaand...I've been woken up by a bunch of crazy drunken Danes.


Those Danes....especially the crazy AND drunken ones...:no


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A&W root beer is so gooood.

I'd make an ohm nom nom nom noise to show my appreciation, but that wouldn't, you know, make much sense.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's a weird pressure inside my skull. It's not really a headache... just... I think... my head may possibly explode at any moment.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Goodnight.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

3am... and no chance of sleeping.

Help.

edit: and now 4am


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5:36 AM 

Do vampires even stay up this late? or Poptarts?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Hello Coco!
> 
> Yeah, I don't expect my friends to understand everything about me. that's why I come to this site. He is a great guy for hanging with me through all this time, when all the people that I used to talk to left. He's helped me a lot. I don't think I can thank him enough for what he's done for me. I not going to hate him because he doesn't understand my SA or other problems that I have. He's been there and he is really fun to hang around with, that's all tha really matters to me. I don't see him as much anymore though, as he has a life (goes to school, has friends, has a GF, and works (kinda like me except the friends part)). I see him like once a month.
> 
> like Coco said, I love you sons of b*tches!


*I know what you mean! You are exactly right. They don't need to fully understand it. Just that they stand by us despite our umm.... complications?? shows they love us unconditionally. My two friends have been there since we're all like 5, so I wouldn't drop them for not understanding my mental situations for anything!

*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> There's a weird pressure inside my skull. It's not really a headache... just... I think... my head may possibly explode at any moment.


*I get that too sometimes.

:hugs*


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

holy ****ing cow


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

A little over a month to go... I am so damned nervous.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh for f*cks sake, leave!!
It's just mocking me now with its...blueness. 

I don't get it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I get that too sometimes.
> 
> :hugs*


Welllllll, it seems to have dissipated, so I guess my head is safe...

...for now.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

[email protected]#$


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Roasted Turkey! Roasted Turkey!

Depression...damn.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's been a long time now. Wonder if will ever happen again? Probably not.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

This shirt smells good. I think this is how he smells. Can't wait to find out.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man my lil sister is listening to Boyzone jeez does life get any worse .

Seriously they souind like a mix between a cat getting raped and someone running their nails down a blackboard. Not Cool :no


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I can't wait for the sequel..."Milk...AND Cookies"*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay... seriously. Check this out. We get the "fire log channel." Literally, it's a camera pointed at a lit fireplace 24 hours a day... and that's all.



> Come in from the cold and cozy up to the Star Choice Fire Log channel. It only takes a second to ignite your glowing fire using your remote control. Tune into channel 329 and you'll instantly be basking in the sights and sounds of Yule logs burning in the fire on your television screen. This year, on December 25, the channel is also available in spectacular HD on channel 217.
> 
> Fire up the Fire Log channel from December 1 to January 15, 2009, to create a warm and festive backdrop to all your holiday activities.
> 
> Also check out Star Choice's Christmas Tree channel (ch. 330) featuring a 50-foot Colorado Spruce magnificently decorated with more than 6,000 multi-coloured light bulbs and hundreds of festive ornaments.


What... lovely... entertainment. Well, at least this fireplace won't possibly clog up your chimney, resulting in the deaths of everyone in your family via carbon monoxide poisoning. Don't even get me started on the Christmas tree channel.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

> available in spectacular HD


aaahahaha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

POST MY EXAM MARK YOU DUMB UNIVERSITY HURRY UP HURRY UP HURRY UP

Also, I'm currently torn between the Yulelog channel and the Christmas Tree channel right above it. Fire or tree. Fire or tree. Crackling wood sounds or soft carol sounds. What do I do what do I do?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That speaker always looks like it's moving. Trippy.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

boo urns


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

A child pointed at my face today and said, "Spots on face." Normally I find those innocent, unintentionally-mean-things that children say endearing, but not this time. As if I wasn't self-conscious enough about my face. 

Stupid acne won't go away. I can't believe I'm going on vacation looking like this. :rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Uh, so it goes counterclockwise? Well there's the problem, but that doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

smalltowngirl said:


> A child pointed at my face today and said, "Spots on face." Normally I find those innocent, unintentionally-mean-things that children say endearing, but not this time.


My father took pity on me a few weeks back and insisted I stop studying and leave the house. He took me to a driving range near our house (I've barely ever golfed). So there I was, awkwardly smacking the golf clubs with my borrowed 5 iron and estatic if it went 40 feet when some punkass 8year old Tiger Woods wannabe walks on up with his plaid shirt and custom clubs.

He watches me for a minute and I quote:

"Mom, is that what a beginner looks like?"
"Well no sweetie, she might not be a beginner"
"But she's really bad!"
"Move along dear!"

And Perfectionist never picked up a golf club again.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> My father took pity on me a few weeks back and insisted I stop studying and leave the house. He took me to a driving range near our house (I've barely ever golfed). So there I was, awkwardly smacking the golf clubs with my borrowed 5 iron and estatic if it went 40 feet when some punkass 8year old Tiger Woods wannabe walks on up with his plaid shirt and custom clubs.
> 
> He watches me for a minute and I quote:
> 
> ...


oh lol. :no oh come on don't let that little snot stop you lol


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yawn:yawn:yawn

help


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

2 finals today, weeeeeeee!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> boo urns


*He said "boo urns."*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I've been listening to Ozzy the last two days. Haven't listened to him in a loooooong time.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I just had an avacado and lettuce smoothy. I'm going to start selling my bowel movements as carbon offsets...offshets??*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Ay ay ay-ay, ay ay ay ay-ay~ o/`


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Woo freakin hoo only one more week of this sh*t.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

smalltowngirl said:


> A child pointed at my face today and said, "Spots on face." Normally I find those innocent, unintentionally-mean-things that children say endearing, but not this time. As if I wasn't self-conscious enough about my face.
> 
> Stupid acne won't go away. I can't believe I'm going on vacation looking like this. :rain


Children will say anything. They are shameless. I was babysitting a 4-year-old girl last week and eventually got tired of practicing my blue ribbon artificial smile. She goes, "You smile like this" -tight lipped worried look-
Thanks, 4-year-old, thanks. However, there are few things funnier than hearing her say "I can see your boobies!" and then proceeding to tell you to button up your shirt. Yes, hun. I have boobies. And they really aren't noticeable enough to bother with said buttoning :lol

Also...I, too, would be grateful if the Neverending Giant Zit on my chin would shrink. Not even go away. Just SHRINK. Asking for too much? Apparently. I didn't like my face when it was covered in this sh*t and I certainly work to keep it off now. Basically I'm not leaving my house in the daylight till January, since that's likely around the time it will decide to disappear. And then ta-da! Oh look, skittles. But I shouldn't have skittles nooo. I'm f*cking thin as a RAKE and yet I starve myself. [/rant]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all
Gloom, despair, and agony on me...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think I've ever been more scared in my whole life than I am now. Maybe I'm blowing this out of proportion....but maybe not.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Gahh... I'm so through with being modest with those people. They're really starting to piss me off. Why dodes it have to be so complicated, hmmm?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Gahh... I'm so through with being modest with those people. They're really starting to piss me off. Why dodes it have to be so complicated, hmmm?


*Its weird because that how I've always been.  I don't know if its the Wellbutrin I started or what but I've been speaking up.. not in such a good way at times. Funny thing is I've been pretty emotional the last couple of days with mixtures of the extrovertness, etc coming out. Here is what my natal horosocope said this week?

"Excessive emotional energy could produce flare-ups, harsh words, and arguments. Your mind is very sharp (on hair trigger) during this time and can cause as much harm as good.
You are mentally sharp and quick at this time but may be abrupt, impatient, and cutting with your words as well."

So, its been good in some ways... and well, just emotional in others. I've been feeling deep and stuff too. Its weird (says in Dutch accent).*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Has anyone else had these chocolates called Icy Squares? They seem to only be around during Christmas and my mom just came home with a box.

They are the most delicious chocolates known to man. I'm pretty sure I would give up my first born child for a lifetime supply of them. They are SO GOOD.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In case anyone was wondering, Tropicana "Paradise Blend" juice is a lot more gross than the name and picture on the carton might lead one to believe.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Has anyone else had these chocolates called Icy Squares? They seem to only be around during Christmas and my mom just came home with a box.
> 
> They are the most delicious chocolates known to man. I'm pretty sure I would give up my first born child for a lifetime supply of them. They are SO GOOD.


Oh geez, those are da best. And yeah, they are a Christmas only type deal.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I love the shortbread Christmas cookies with the spinkles on top. They are killer dipped in coffee or milk. :yes*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I went to the Warhol exhibit AND saw the movie MILK. That's just a little too much gay in my day. :lol NOT that there's anything wrong with that. :no*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

wewt. I got a 5$ dollar sleeping mat at walmart. It's just wide enough for my body to sleep in one position. hopefully now I can get a good night's rest.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh wow, well that was a first.

iTunes really need to start downloading my podcast episodes IN FULL.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I hope I'm getting a good one.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Something is physically wrong with me, and I don't have health insurance. :afr


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Oh my goshhh I hope you are okay sooon :afr


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

How about random quote

"It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society."
Jiddu Krishnamurti


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Yukon Cornelius!

That made my day.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

good avatar njodis :lol Cornelius was a good character


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Welllll, it was either going to be him or Hermey, but I don't think anyone can beat Yukon. :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure chocolate aint meant to be part of your 5 a day.
**** it who's counting .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Live and eat pie. Fo reals.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Cavaliers all zee vay.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm sitting at the computer in my bedroom for a change. What a crappy monitor. Well, at least it's warmer in here.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

OH BEER, I MISSED YOU. I don't care if you give me a rash on my face. You make my life a thousand times better.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

is my signature too retarded? probably.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No just mildly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleep will help.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Everyone has food avatars now. I want one too.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^x2Ditto. I forgot to wear my sexy breathe right strip last night and so I didn't breath. I've been an A1 ******* all day. *


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm getting really sick of working on my thesis. My dreams the past couple of nights have largely consisted of me editing my thesis; I can't escape MS Word, not even in slumber. The only cure for the objectionable level of disgust and utter contempt I feel right now is a Clint Eastwood movie.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I've been listening to Ozzy the last two days. Haven't listened to him in a loooooong time.*


I've been trying to learn to play Iron man. Seems like a pretty easy song for a beginner like me.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm stuck. Should I quit and find another full time job? My job is killing me. Should I look for something part time and work harder on getting into grad school? Should I just go to school full time and live off my the savings I've accumulated over the last two years? I don't know what to do. Sigh.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I CANNOT wait to plaly Guitar Hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DUDE, I am SOOOO gonna rock out to Creep by Radiohead!! YES its on there!!!

Muwahaahahahaha

Always wanted to play the guitar. *


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^Hey, the better you are at guitar the worse you are at guitar hero. It's just a general rule. So if you never played a real guitar you will probably be really good at guitar hero. I suck gorilla balls at guitar hero. 

War is over if you want it o/`


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

mmm, apple juice.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

;l;ujhj


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

my head smells like garnier fructis conditioner, oh joy.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

^ I don't mind garnier fructis :um
I think a lot of the other ones are much worse.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ANCIENT, you are giving me a happy panic attack :lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Roberto said:


> ^Hey, the better you are at guitar the worse you are at guitar hero. It's just a general rule. So if you never played a real guitar you will probably be really good at guitar hero. I suck gorilla balls at guitar hero.
> 
> War is over if you want it o/`


*Yeah I was thinking about that yesterday. They should have made it as close as they could to a REAL guitar for folks like me who would really like to learn how to play a real one and stuff, instead of buttons and shiznit.

Oh well I'll still rock out. :yes*


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

The first real snowfall of the year. How exciting!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I CANNOT wait to plaly Guitar Hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


*You are going to R.O.C.K. !*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I viciously twisted the volume knob clockwise, kinda like you twist somone'sn ipple when you doing the thingy thing...neither can get loud enough sometimes. That's what a good nite's rest, some jacked-up caffeine and FIRE WOMAN does to me,  Whew, I need to go for run. :lol*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sham WOW!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

njodis said:


> Sham WOW!


OMG! I don't even buy paper towels anymore!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is there any way whatsoever to go about doing this without them freaking out?
Of course not. It's what they do best.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Is there any way whatsoever to go about doing this without them freaking out?
> Of course not. It's what they do best.


:um

Perfect timing! :teeth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

dontcare said:


> :um
> 
> Perfect timing! :teeth


Heh, from the looks of things you have a Big Bag of Annoying on your shoulders as well. Well, if I were meeting someone from here, my parents aren't knowing. Especially since once I'm out of this province there's little chance of me showing my face here again.

Every idea I have is a bad one.
I'm incapable of making decisions on my own.
I don't think things over.
I don't know what I want.

Yeah, of course not.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^Awesome sig. Shut my piehole? Why the hell would I want to do that? I might miss out on some pie idiot!*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahaha, exactly. 
Live and eat pie! *pumps fist*

On another note, my house smells of forest. It's a good smell :yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*Pep Talk*

Do it. Just do it. Don't let anyone, or anything, stand in your way. Don't pay attention to how you sound. Ignore their reactions. Just do it. Nothing matters right now, but you. No one's opinions matter, but yours. Do it for yourself. Do it while you can.

Something's missing.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^x2 Mmmm, that sounds nice. I yelled F*** it yesterday as I tried to rearrange my christmas lights, haha. Tomorrow tho' those mothers are conforming to Fairleighcalm's wishes!!*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ARRGHH. Why the f&¤k does it keep cutting off?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*wtf?*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *wtf?*


*idk*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice reflexes, Mr. President.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

416girl said:


> Wow, that woman doing the weather forecast on Citytv is beautiful


Fully. They have such gorgeous people on City. I have tv-crushes on Francis D'Souza and on that woman who does Cityline now that Marilyn is gone.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *I viciously twisted the volume knob clockwise, kinda like you twist somone'sn ipple when you doing the thingy thing...neither can get loud enough sometimes. That's what a good nite's rest, some jacked-up caffeine and FIRE WOMAN does to me,  Whew, I need to go for run. :lol*


*"kinda like when you twist someone's %^&&^% when you do the thingy thing."*

*Ummmm, can you elaborate what this thingy thing is you speak of? Is this some sort of S&M? Also, where can I get a good video about this?*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dontcare said:


> *idk*


*lol*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*On another note:

Someday I will get a REAL guitar!!! HELLLLLLLZ YEAH! And I'll take lessons so I can get all good at it (hopefully I'll get good).

I already got a pair of new jeans that have these like kinda scratch marks on them, not holes just like scrathces, if you will, right? So I'm already halfway to rockville. I just need some vintage band shirts and sheeeeeeeeez.

OMG ooooh I can even make up my own songs.

One day
oh yes
one day.*


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A small red squirrel has been filling his face (literally) at my bird feeder for two days. The birds just stare at him.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *You are going to R.O.C.K. !*


*Yeah.... I know. Thanks. *

:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

pita said:


> A small red squirrel has been filling his face (literally) at my bird feeder for two days. The birds just stare at him.


*
They should kick his ***!! Poor birdies.

I ran over a squirrel for the first time in my life about a week ago. It hurt my heart. :no Booo....

They really need to read up on what foods not to eat and how to cross roads and things of that nature. Poor little cute fuzzy creatures.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Catch ya'll on the flipside.*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *lol*


*nm*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, a free razor is always cool and stuff. Dunno if 5 blades is going to give me a closer shave or if I'm just going to bleed all over the bath mat. I shall find out tomorrow.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

it's so cold and rainy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoopee 2 days til my birthday the joy of putting on the false happy family act for 24 hours the freakin joy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Whoopee 2 days til my birthday the joy of putting on the false happy family act for 24 hours the freakin joy.


*Hope ya have a happy birthday homey! * :hb

:squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee =D


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

With any luck, I'll finish Crimmas shopping while I'm at work.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

He is sweet.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i hate christmas :rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Good morning one and all!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Polar said:


> Good morning one and all!


:thanks


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

6000 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> My father took pity on me a few weeks back and insisted I stop studying and leave the house. He took me to a driving range near our house (I've barely ever golfed). So there I was, awkwardly smacking the golf clubs with my borrowed 5 iron and estatic if it went 40 feet when some punkass 8year old Tiger Woods wannabe walks on up with his plaid shirt and custom clubs.
> 
> He watches me for a minute and I quote:
> 
> ...


:lol That's too funny. Sorry if you actually feel bad about your experience, I'm just picturing it and it's making me laugh. :hug


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

It might be cool, I dunno. And if it's not, I don't care.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> It might be cool, I dunno. And if it's not, I don't care.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Poor Charlie Brown...I relate to him sooo well sometimes, but mostly I'm Snoopy, yeah.*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Lol... just ask, and you shall receive without further due, apparently.

Can't wait for much needed moolah tomorrow. Hells yeah.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> Hellz yeah! You'll get good. I can feel it. I can sense that you have "it." I usually don't sense peoples "it" over the computer, but for some reason I sense your "it." and my god is it strong! I can see you doing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:squeeze

*Thanks man!!! You feel my "it"!! That is very inspirational. And hell yeah I'd have a Doors shirt!  Damn right I'm BADASS! ahhhahahaa

btw, did you learn from someone or watch a video?

It might be in my genes too. My oldest brother played it (he was the singer too) in a local band (I don't really talk to him though) and his son plays really really well too.

I'm gonna be a ROCKSTAR! *


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I got my GPA up to a 3.5, which means...

I'M GETTING OUT OF MISSISSIPPI!!!

I'm going to transfer to UGA!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

hey mayum ... yah any tyum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Where'd he go?!


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Miss you already .

:kiss


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_I'll get drunk like a poet on payday o/` and I've got me no reason to rhyme o/` i'll just poor me a drink and forget how to think cause thinkin's a waste of my time o/`_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

***** this!*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

is it considered reasonable, to ask someone who NEVER exercises to walk 40 min to her psychologist appt? i can definitely use the exercise, but what happens if i die on the way? wouldn't my therapist be upset that i had to cancel at the last moment?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yawn. I think. I don't know.

I'm tired of the pie-vatar already. And pie references in general. I'm making myself hungry.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

how do i change a thread title?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So she wants me to apply even though they're asking for you to have 1-2 years of experience. What?

This is why I do my own searches.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Do I want to go down that road again?

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

dontcare said:


> is it considered reasonable, to ask someone who NEVER exercises to walk 40 min to her psychologist appt? i can definitely use the exercise, but what happens if i die on the way? wouldn't my therapist be upset that i had to cancel at the last moment?


Die from walking? I would harness a dog sled to your shoulders and whip you. ; - ;


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

I wish I lived in Florida...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

dontcare said:


> how do i change a thread title?


If you were the one to start the thread then just edit your original post.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yesterday, I bought a box of Gushers and ate only those fruity domes of deliciousness all day. I didn't even drink anything yesterday. Whenever I got hungry, I would eat a pack of Gushers, and I lapped up the gooey filling like it was Gateraid. I just grabbed another pack from the box, so I have a feeling that the day is about to repeat itself. I will be rushed to the hospital with Gusher-related dehydration.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

my break-from-classes depression started early


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, how many tylenol is it safe to take at once? I'm sort of, yanno, dying.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Breakfast, you idiot, would likely help.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Those phonecalls were f*cking hard to make. 

What am I going to do with myself?


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Snowstorm/Icestorm on the way tonight!! :boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

damit all!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, I definitely need a haircut.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm sending my dad a 1.75 ml bottle of stoli for christmas. I hope he likes it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Shrinkwrap is an offshoot of hip hop put out by "small" rymers. Who knew? And yes, by small I mean little people. *

**I'm sorry, I was fru-curious. I never heard the word gushers spoken in polite society...from the website...*
_Betty Crocker_ fruit-flavored snacks - including _Fruit by the Foot, Fruit Roll-Ups, Fruit Gushers_ and _Fruit Shapes_ - are a favorite for kids. The unique promotions, bright colors and intense fruit flavors make snacking fun.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gushers are freaking awesome, along with fruit roll-ups. If I get my hands on them the same thing happens. It's basically impossible to willingly stop eating them.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't help it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...to bed.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

sleep all day, up all night :yay



Amocholes said:


> If you were the one to start the thread then just edit your original post.


Still can't figure it out. :stu


seanybhoy said:


> K, I definitely need a haircut.


Didn't you just get a haircut? I feel like we were just discussing how we both needed haircuts. I finally got mine just yesterday :fall I agree that it was way overdue. 


Mercurochrome said:


> ...to bed.


Beautiful.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Click the "Edit" Button
Click the "Go Advanced" Button
There is a box in which the title appears.
You may change the title there


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aaaaand I'm back on meds


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

I hope no one calls me today :sus


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I need to invest in some sleeping pills, 'cause this is ridiculous.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

O(*#(*&$(*&ing hell


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i wish i could clone myself


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

* I upgraded my phone and ITS PURE AWESOMENESS.

I LOVE IT! ITS FREAKING GREEN MAN! GREEN! YEAH! THE NUMBERS LIGHT UP GREEN TOO!! 
AND ITS A WALKMAN TOO, I CAN UPLOAD SONGS AND STUFF! YEAH! 
AAAAAAAAAAND IT HAS AWESOME RECEPTION AND something else I was going to say but forget now. I'M IN LOVE. <3

AND I was flipping through "ON DEMAND" music channels and as long as we have comcast cable whenever I get my REAL guitar they have FREE FRICKIN LESSONS ON DEMAND I CAN WATCH TO LEARN STUFF!

HELLLLLLLLLLLZ YEAH BABY!!

BRING ON THE SNOW TOO! AND CHRISTMAS SONGS! AND TIME TO BAKE MORE COOKIES! I'M GOING TO MAKE THE AWESOME ONES AGAIN I MADE THE OTHER DAY THEY ARE PEANUT BUTTER COOKIES THAT ARE SOFT AND YUMMY WITH A COUPLE TINY HERSHEY KISSES ON TOP. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.........

True Story.

EDIT: I remember what else I was going to say:
THE PICTURE QUALITY IS SO MUCH BETTER THAN MY LAST PLUUUUUUS IT HAS 4X'S ZOOM! MY LAST ONE HAD NO ZOOM!!!! THIS IS MAJOR!*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, _somebody's_ in a good mood. oke :lol


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I know you're stalking my recent posts, so here is something for you:

I love how when you laugh, you basically close your eyes, open them really wide, and then you stop laughing and kinda make fun of yourself. It's so cute, it makes me want to hit someone.
:heart


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Click the "Edit" Button
> Click the "Go Advanced" Button
> There is a box in which the title appears.
> You may change the title there


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f17/q-55191/

It changed the title at the top of the post but it didn't change the title of the thread. Don't change it for me, it's not that important :b I was just curious.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_And I'm half-way between happy and scrappy o/` and the walls seem to wobble around o/` and if my problems don't know how to swim , i believe that they'll probably drown o/` _

I love that song


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

They had peanut butter and jelly ice cream at the store today. :um But I didn't buy any! 

Ok, I lied. I did.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I just shovelled so much snow that I forgot how to spell the word "shovel".

That still doesn't look right.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I know you're stalking my recent posts, so here is something for you:
> 
> I love how when you laugh, you basically close your eyes, open them really wide, and then you stop laughing and kinda make fun of yourself. It's so cute, it makes me want to hit someone.
> :heart


Stalking your posts is my top SAS priority.
That was really sweet. And it made me laugh 

I have something for you. You will like it, guaranteed. But you still have to wait :b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, this made me laugh. :lol

If you're going to try to break a record on live TV, you should probably... ya know... practice first.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Slumdog Millionairre - good, but not all that.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

njodis said:


> Okay, this made me laugh. :lol
> 
> If you're going to try to break a record on live TV, you should probably... ya know... practice first.


uh wow... that looks like it hurts. is that welsh?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*My phone kicks so much ****ing ***.*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Everyone (meaning some random strangers) tells me I look Chinese.

I am destroying a leftover taco salad. I feel powerful.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I want to buzz my hair off again. I miss my scalp.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I miss you so much. :kiss

How am I supposed to even function without you? :sigh


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

pizza, pizza, pizza, pizza, pizza, pizza, pizza, pizza, pizza, pizza.




pizza.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's been three weeks and I miss her badly. :cry I wonder how she really feels right now?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

She's all I want for Christmas. Booo. The concept of space and time really sucks.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Good grief.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

^ I agree


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *"kinda like when you twist someone's %^&&^% when you do the thingy thing."*
> 
> *Ummmm, can you elaborate what this thingy thing is you speak of? Is this some sort of S&M? Also, where can I get a good video about this?*


*LOL, I just saw this. Maybe in a future blog entry I'll mastur... uh, elaborate on it. I'm working on the video but need someone to star in it with me :wink ... I mean demonstrate, yes *AHEM, demonstrate, hahaha. *

**Hows the rock n roll mama thing coming along? You must post a video of you rockin out!! :yes If I take drum lessons can we start a band?*


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i should shower. where's the hose


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It is free and liberating to not care. spread your wings and fly away ~_+


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Done, but with errors on page.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I think that I shall go for a walk


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

..and shout "MERRY CHRISTMAS" to everyone on the street.

_"We are gods because we are good men, and we know EVERYTHING because we started first with knowing our self." _


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, did I sleep a lot today!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I just realized that I feel like I'm in a prison when I come on here. I'm shouting from the top of my lungs in a desperate plea for some unknown resolution. ; - ;


----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

I should have never told that stupid witch a thing :mum Im so stupid to trust her she's such a hypocrite.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *LOL, I just saw this. Maybe in a future blog entry I'll mastur... uh, elaborate on it. I'm working on the video but need someone to star in it with me :wink ... I mean demonstrate, yes *AHEM, demonstrate, hahaha. *
> 
> **Hows the rock n roll mama thing coming along? You must post a video of you rockin out!! :yes If I take drum lessons can we start a band?*


*haha!!

The rocknroll mama is coming along great! Don't get to play guitar hero until after Christmas... and won't get a real guitar until God knows when.

BUT YES...........OH YES.................YOU BET YOUR SWEET *** WE WILL START A BAND. CALLED "THE BADASS NIP TWISTERS." or something like that... ?? haha

*Puts up old school rock on sign type thing while rocking my head back and forth.**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Good grief.


*Charlie Brown? OMG, its Charlie Brown!! Hi!!! *:b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I need to stop letting mother trim my layers for me. I had a very nice looking, modern hairstyle, but it has since turned into the Amish Paradise or Randy Quaid in _Kingpin_. She always does this, which leads me to the conclusion that it is on purpose. It's her passive aggressive maliciousness rearing its head in the form of hair massacre. Yeah, I'm on to you, woman.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Walking around Whole Foods while people stare at your sister but ignore you entirely is not a wonderful way to spend an evening.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother is having an infant tantrum because I ate the left-overs from last night. Well, excuse the hell out of me, but I didn't know that after I _purchased_ the food, _cooked_ the food, and then had one tiny serving of said food while you carted away a Paul Bunyan sized gourmet spread and then came back for seconds, it was an unspoken decree that I was to save any small portion that remains for _you_ to eat. He even refuses to eat the hotdogs I purchased because "we have nothing to go on them." I guess I'm just really stupid, because I thought that was what the ketchup, mustard, and relish in the fridge was for, but apparently only _ranch dressing_ goes on hotdogs now. The times, they are a changin'. You know, with the way he eats, I should just pour it down his throat like a pelican so all of that pesky swallowing doesn't get in his way. Maybe I'll try that while he sleeps tonight.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, 2008, I know what to dub thee.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

any way to set my comment page so only i can write on it? there's lots of stuffs i want to tell myself.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Some males are apparently much more willing to commit when drunk. Weird.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

dontcare said:


> any way to set my comment page so only i can write on it? there's lots of stuffs i want to tell myself.


Use your blog. You can set it so that no one but the moderator s can see it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> Some males are apparently much more willing to commit when drunk. Weird.


The drunken male either loves everybody or he wants to kick their ***.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't like reality, i don't like time


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

being visible makes me paranoid.

exposure therapy!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> What movie is this from?...I must see it.


Kickboxer. Even in .gif form, his hip swivels captivate me so.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

okay that smells like vomit. apparently I did throw up last night.. now i just have to figure out where :con


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking at the list of most viewed videos on Youtube is depressing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been in a sh*tty mood all day. I think it was having due to starting my day at the mall. Yeah, definitely that.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*If someone offered me a piece of chocolate RIGHT NOW...riiiiiiiight NOW......rt nw.....I would eat it.*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I learned a new word today


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> The drunken male either loves everybody or he wants to kick their ***.


Nothing more annoying that an angry drunk.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I reeeeeeeeeellly don't want to work tomorrow. Maybe I should quit and work full time on trying to win the lotto?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

14 years ago I fell for you and no one since has come close.
Don't you think 14 years is a long time to love you from afar?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

F**king hell. My brother has been playing that stupid "Zombie" song by _The Cranberries_ all the time for the past two weeks, and I'm now considering taking out a hit on him just to stop it. Wait, no, I think I will play the song for him one last time while I tie him to a chair and recreate the Michael Madsen "Reservoir Dogs" scene.

Really? He's playing it _again_? Three f**king times in a row? I will pay someone to shoot me. End my ear torture. I seriously can't take this.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Use your blog. You can set it so that no one but the moderator s can see it.


i finally decided to just start on Blogger. now no one can see it. if anyone was wondering where i've been channeling my creative energies lately.

well, at least i'm signed up. yes, i already had an email account. oh whatever. i'll do it. i will. if i have to shut myself off from sas first.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I just ask a cat how he's doing. is that normal? He has been staring at me for the last hour, so I figured he might want me to talk to him, or something. I sense this cold vibe coming from him.


I think that is normal. If you don't talk to them, you have to stroke them, or they give you really nasty looks. Cats get me SO nervous! They expect way too much, and it's not like they'll grow up to be anyone special. most of the time, they're already old, past their prime. And what was their prime? Eating their owners' cat food. Anyone care to explain this one?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy **** is it cold outside.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I want to hide.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****.

Hello, I am an idiot.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ohh my god, i feel so full of chi...nese food. :yawn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Naps are the BEST.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I got to sit on Santa's lap today.*

*lol*

:b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll bet he enjoyed tha-- I mean, sounds like fun! :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hennessey and egg nog, the cornerstone of holiday cheer.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

5 people viewing the Just For Fun forum. Well then where are the posts? I'm not here to entertain you! Quite the opposite!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was just reading the nutrition facts on MacDonald's plain hamburger, and noticing that they're basically the same as the "nutrition bar" I ate at 5:00. So: I will supplement my night-time workout with the Golden Arches.

Also: Cats are f*ckin awesome. This is an immutable fact :b However I've never understood why people, such as my mother, talk to them. I tell mine "Hello."


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> People You May Know: *shows me people that I used to know*
> 
> **** you.





pita said:


> This is my life.


God damn, my thoughts exactly. One reason I stopped going there. Log on and see an ex-gf or a friend who hasn't called you in a year that you haven't thought about in a while- sad and creepy.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Rules for entering doors: 

Take great care to observe the state of the door as you approach the door.Know whether the door is open or closed before you take any action regarding the door.If the door is open, take note of the EXACT angle the door makes in relation to its frame.

When you leave general are of the door, it is of VITAL IMPORTANCE to leave the door in the EXACT SAME STATE it was in before you interacted with the door.

If you fail to follow these rules, please follow these steps: 

1. Find nearest cliff.

2. Walk off cliff.


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> I just ask a cat how he's doing. is that normal? He has been staring at me for the last hour, so I figured he might want me to talk to him, or something. I sense this cold vibe coming from him. He only likes her, it seems. I tried to break the ice by showing him cat videos on youtube, but that didn't work. I hope she gets here fast.


My cat talks back. He's actually very talkative, and it has gotten on my nerves. But most of the time I can have fun with it by having full length coversations with him.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That took some work, but my bedroom is starting to resemble an actual bedroom more than a landfill. Good job, me!

But then there's the rest of the apartment. Sigh. I have a headache, I hate cleaning and am lazy. The laziness needs to stop.... in an hour. Or two.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I got to sit on Santa's lap today.*
> 
> *lol*
> 
> :b


*That lucky *******. Did you give him a purple nurple? :lol What did you ask for?? :con*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I gotta go back to work. I love Drew Carey, he rocketh!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I'll bet he enjoyed tha-- I mean, sounds like fun! :b


*My dad works there, at the mall, so he was with us.... and Santa was all......
"So.....you're John's daughter?" In a mysteriously seductive way. Hmmm.:b*



FairleighCalm said:


> *That lucky *******. Did you give him a purple nurple? :lol What did you ask for?? :con*


*Thanks... and haha no purple nurples. :b I just asked for a lot of por...., I mean... a guitar.... and stuff like that.

It was for a picture. My chiddler Cami was too scared to sit there alone. So I had the choice to sit on his lap or on the arm chair and I chose to sit on his lap.  :shrug So everyone just jumped in the pic, lol.

Good times.  *


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel much better today 
I hope it lasts. I'm glad I didn't stuff myself full of meds last night.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

my orange juice smells like the cemetery


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

oh my god, the kids are here :um let the raucous begin~ :yay


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

if only they knew what is in store for them. enjoy your childhood and get along.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooooooookay Awkward !


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bah Humbug n Sh*t !!!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This weird old married guy keeps coming into my work and telling me how beautiful I am. Most women think that ugly dudes who hit on them are creepy, but I'm so lacking in self esteem that I will take any positive feedback that comes my way.

He is pretty odd though. The first time, he told his wife how hot I was, and then his wife told him she liked my apron. But once again: the compliment box is currently accepting entries.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *My dad works there, at the mall, so he was with us.... and Santa was all......*
> *"So.....you're John's daughter?" In a mysteriously seductive way. Hmmm.:b*
> 
> *Thanks... and haha no purple nurples. :b I just asked for a lot of por...., I mean... a guitar.... and stuff like that. *
> ...


 

*Those Santa's are so mysterious!! haha. I bet the kidders got a kick out of it and what a fun memory for them. I took my nephew to see Santa when he was really young. He wanted to give Santa a hug but you could tell he was v shy. I said if you wanna go give Santa a hug go right ahead and he did. Ooh, I'm going to tell that little story Christmas day. Kids are cute. *


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well that was smart.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Grr, how I hate writing! If I ever finish with this course, I'll bli neder ... oh, skip it.

I'm no longer friends with this thread, by the way. If that was worrying anyone. But I posted too much in the other ones and so I felt the need to post in this one again.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ We could use some new threads.

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow my anxiety has been high lately, Oh well I'll probably survive.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Retail support blows.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

CoconutHolder 1,837 njodis 1,195 ANCIENT 1,093 mserychic 1,090 IllusionOfHappiness 1,085 Noca 803 Polar 754 Drella 561 LostInReverie 542 workinprogress87 484 ardrum 359 seanybhoy 341 416girl 334 nubly 333 Toscy 331 Razorblade Kiss 294 omgnoudidnt 287 millenniumman75 285 Roberto 276 FairleighCalm 253 soundlessenigma 242 Mr. Orange 237 RubyTuesday 229 yeah_yeah_yeah 187 batman can 172 Kyaa 162 Mc Borg 159 leppardess 144 GraceLikeRain 140 Tasha 132 Amocholes 130 FreeSoul 127 roswell 118 Zephyr 117 nesteroff 117 Bon 116 Penny 116 lyssado707 115 Aloysius 111

sorry that's all i could fit


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

sean88 111 jchildr 109 Perfectionist 108 Solo 107 ImAboutToEXPLODE 107 inna sense 107 oceanchief 105 Gerard 102 TorLin 99 sonya99 99 dontcare 97 Qolselanu 94 Dreamcatcher 92 Reachinghigher 90 Fiera 88 sunmoonstars76 82 Vincenzo 81 ericj 78 ShyFX 77 shyguy246 73 joe81 67 Babygirly 66 Shauna 65 Bad Religion 64 Inturmal 62 bezoomny 60 Wingclipped 59 UltraShy 59 Ally 54 embers 53 Jack 51 kevinffcp 50 smiles 50 whiterabbit 50

made it!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

hkh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

r.i.p. Razorblade Kiss, 2006-2007.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

wow i'm on a list.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm on the list too! I feel happy and included.

Oh right, the reason I came into this thread tonight: MY HOUSE IS MADE OF NEWSPAPER CLIPPINGS THEY ARE EVERYWHERE ARGH ARGH ARGH. Can someone please send me a shredder for Christmas? Thanks. Just don't tell my parents I am shredding all their hoarded papers and we will be aok.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've seriously posted 1200 random thoughts? Egads.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i am so totally so not a bad influence on my 14 year old and 13 year old cousins who perhaps have some idea of what is going on here tonight. the 13 is so much like I was at her age, except she is smarter and reads more. Perhaps I'm more like the 14 year old with less friends. I hope she doesn't tell her dad. =l


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is random thought number 286?

I have 29,905 posts altogether. I must not be thinking enough :lol.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been staying up for 2 day stints, with one day where I actually slept in between, so far. For the past week.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, no sleep = major headaches n sh*t.
Burny scar majigger = lots of people staring.
This really is the nightmare before christmas.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

And other assorted emo like retarded comments.
Wtfever already.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My computer seems to be systematically crapping its pants.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dontcare said:


> sean88 111 jchildr 109 Perfectionist 108 Solo 107 ImAboutToEXPLODE 107 inna sense 107 oceanchief 105 Gerard 102 TorLin 99 sonya99 99 dontcare 97 Qolselanu 94 Dreamcatcher 92 Reachinghigher 90 Fiera 88 sunmoonstars76 82 Vincenzo 81 ericj 78 ShyFX 77 shyguy246 73 joe81 67 Babygirly 66 Shauna 65 Bad Religion 64 Inturmal 62 bezoomny 60 Wingclipped 59 UltraShy 59 Ally 54 embers 53 Jack 51 kevinffcp 50 smiles 50 whiterabbit 50
> 
> made it!


*A monster, Ancient? lol.

Wooooah, I'm a maniac.........maniac on the floor......and I'm dancing like I've never danced befoooooore.

I WON!!

MUWAHAHAHAHA!

:evil :kma

On another note: Dang, I really don't feel like getting ready. I need some crack or something. Or someone to light a fire under my ***.

See ya'll later.

Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanza, Happy Hanauka (sp?), Happy Kabballah Day, Happy Scientology Day... Happy Atheist Day......... whatever you are or are not celebrating, HAVE A GOOD ONE YA'LL! :yay

Love ya's.

<3

:mushy*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> My computer seems to be systematically crapping its pants.


*Kick it in the balls. * :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Those Santa's are so mysterious!! haha. I bet the kidders got a kick out of it and what a fun memory for them. I took my nephew to see Santa when he was really young. He wanted to give Santa a hug but you could tell he was v shy. I said if you wanna go give Santa a hug go right ahead and he did. Ooh, I'm going to tell that little story Christmas day. Kids are cute. *


*They sure are mysterious. :um

Have fun telling the story!

Hooray for fun Christmastime stuff and stuff. :yay*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> And other assorted emo like retarded comments.
> Wtfever already.


*lol you are funny.*
:squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What else do I wanna forget today? Not just once, but multiple times.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I would like a time machine to skip past tonight. Stupid family functions.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

"Nice list."

"Happy Holidays!"

"All I need is love."


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Anxiety blown.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yawnage n sh*t :yawn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Excessive Christmas truffles are hurting my tummy. Ow.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

CHRISTMAS EVE CLEANING FEST. It has begun.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Predetermined destiny is who I am
You got your finger on the trigger like the Son of Sam I am
Like Clockwork Orange going off on the town
I've got posse bonanza to beat your *** down
I'm mad at my desk and I'm writing all curse words
Expressing my aggressions through my schizophrenic verse words


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

we can dance if we want to, we can leave your friends behind
'cause your friends don't dance and if they don't dance, well they're no friends of mine


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^safety dance!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I did a fine job wrapping that thing if I do say so myself. I'm going to ignore the sinking feeling that I might have put it in upside down and backward...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> i'm downloading Dr Thomas - Overcoming Social Anxiety cd's and they will be om my Zune by the end of the day.
> 
> i have levi's signs in my room.


I wish I could get the handouts.

I may actually get to bed earlier tonight than in recent nights!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

merry christmas sas.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

dont read this


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I drank red sparkly wine. Five dollars a bottle but it is the cheapest way to enjoy yourself at a christmas lunch.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The kitchen is clean! Just in time to mess it up by cooking dinner.

Menu:

Roast turkey with honey mustard glaze
Apple cranberry stuffing
Smashed sweet potatoes with candied pecan topping
Green beans
Cranberry sauce
Chilled Chardonnay
Pecan Pie

Total cost: $50. 
Spending Christmas Dinner with my sister: *Priceless!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*OMB I was up like allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll night. yeah haha once my son got up to use the bathroom at 3 in the morning, he got to wondering if santa came yet, spotted all the presents and because of his excitement didn't sleep most of the night and just kept talking to me about the stuff. I was sooooooooooooooo tired.

I really need a fire under my *** today. And I have so much running around to do and sheez.

The kids loved their stuff and I videotaped/took pictures, good times. They are happy. 

On another note, I can't get more songs to upload at "the other place"... I've been trying to upload more 80s sheez like "spin me round like a record" but it says something about file size being too big. WTF?

IDK.

MERRY CHRISTMAS YA'LL.

Talk soonage.*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have everything ready to go today, except me - time to get the lead out!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wowserz what a long day it's been **** it though could be worse i could be on freakin dinner duty.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My random thought of the day:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want a present, dammit!  since christmas at our house didn't include lavish gifts of any kind and we were all too busy to buy gifts, we just had a dinnner and a trip to church. I guess I'll have to splurge on something unless...



Roberto said:


> merry christmas sas.


Merry Christmas to you, Robert!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

lalalalalala I'm tired :yawn


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Worse than expected.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So, today, I watched two Clint Eastwood films, was stridently serenaded by a drunken wino, and had my Christmas lunch at the International House of Pancakes. Later tonight, I will cook myself a lonely hot dog, finish off what's left of the booze, and go to bed just in time for the night terrors to set in.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*My three year old niece and I had an hour long dance party to her Beach Boys Greatest hits CD. Finally a kindred spirit in the family!* :yes :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So...much...food!

I am resigning from eating for the rest of the day. Maybe. 

:<


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm not sure if I should change my sig quote


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I really like this song. ; - ; it's beautiful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Remain calm.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

jeopardy sucks.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i can't believe its only 8 o'clock and I'm drunk. =l ah well. I don't care that the dog is barking at my music, but I bet its owners are pissed. They're a lesbian couple, I think. They seem pretty cool. they should feed that dog some leftover champagne.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

The people I've been before I don't want around anymore, they push and shove and won't bend to my will- make me okay and drive them away, the images stuck in my head


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

pita said:


> My random thought of the day:


The early 90's were....a horrible time in human history. I'd be more embarrassed if an alien race found out about those years than the inquisition or something. At least none of them are wearing MC Hammer pants.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy, happy, happy!!!!


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

My 7-year-old cousin has a crush on me. She thinks I'm handsome and a "cutepie". What is it that makes me so incestuously seductive to little girls, yet so repulsive to unrelated women my age? Or perhaps the better question is, how has my cousin gotten this far without corrective lenses?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

lol, I don't know if my 8-9-10 year old cousin has a crush on me, but she knows of things I never thought of at her age. She asked me if I knew what a queef was because I flip her off all the time because she can flip me off with her toe (she started it, okay? =P), and I thought I was a bad influence on her +_+ lol, she is a pretty cool little girl though. That's some middle school she goes to. =p She's probably 10 or 11 at least , hell I don't know.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

it sucks being human.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

tortilla chips and salsa: part of a balanced breakfast.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My balanced breakfast consists of coffee and chocolates.

Win.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^All you're missing are the TUMS *


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol FC.

I'm onto toast now. I'm not a -complete- slob.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K I dont think i'll bother visiting :no the word beeatch springs to mind.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

uh.. wow


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

" 'I'll do a drawing in one flourish... without stopping... one line, no break!'

 Upon completing the drawing the patient starts laughing, then becomes startled by something on the floor. "

http://www.cowboybooks.com.au/html/acidtrip1.html


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

so abandon all of your inconsequential human value judgments if they work against you! :stu :eyes who am I talking to? =l :stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Woah... drama :S


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I love you all.

Gerard
xoxoxo


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*wow Rockstar Band is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I got through basics on the guitar and drums..... and got up to 69% on Creep on the drums... but DANG its really hard!!!!! I have to try the sports sheez, seems a bit easier.....but I'll keep practicing on my guitar and drums, donchu worry. 

My videotaping didn't work cuz my dumb blind half-awake *** didn't do it right so we recorded NOTHING! Baaahhhhhhhhh.

To top it off, my boy has been sick since 2 days before Christmas.  He was so sick Christmas Day, he laid around with a fever and didn't get to go anywhere. He's still sick.  That ****ing sucks. I'm really bummed about that.

I got to see some of my family last night. Which was nice. Doesn't really happen, like, ever, for my family to try to get together so it was an epic moment with lots of picture taking, lol. Got to see my nephew before he heads off to Afghanistan. Bittersweet, yanno?  I remember when he was just 3 and followed me around everywhere. Him and my other nephew. Now they are all bigger than me. Hell, my 10 yr old neice is outgrowing me too.

I'm invited to a "friend's" kid's b-day party today that I don't think I'll be attending... I don't know.

There are soooooooooooo many toys around here! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Thats all I can think of for now.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My brother tagged me in some pretty awful facebook photos. This is war.

It looks as though my arms are trying to detach from my shoulders. That doesn't even look possible. I mean, what the hell? Do I always look that when I try to open things?

Well at least you get a good shot of my surprisingly large guns for a skinny chick. I will fight you.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *wow Rockstar Band is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I got through basics on the guitar and drums..... and got up to 69% on Creep on the drums... but DANG its really hard!!!!! I have to try the sports sheez, seems a bit easier.....but I'll keep practicing on my guitar and drums, donchu worry. *
> 
> *My videotaping didn't work cuz my dumb blind half-awake *** didn't do it right so we recorded NOTHING! Baaahhhhhhhhh.*
> 
> ...


*The great Ohio RocknRoll Philosopher Stoney once said, "The road to Cleveland is paved with many hot licks, but slow and strummy will deliver you to Rock n Roll greatness!" You're a hot chick and you LOVE TO ROCK Coco. You'll get it, a little at a time* *You're fierce, vicious and that guitar wants to be in your hands, so kick it and kick it hard dude!* :lol

Currently - Van Halen's remake, dancin in the street


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We went from blizzard weather to mild and thunderstorms over the course of a few days.

=O


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

fooly cooly


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Just as I've become unemployed again my dad has invited on a free month-long holiday to the Canary Islands. I don't know him very well so it's going to be _very_ awkward but it'll be nice to get away. I really never thought I'd get the chance to go abroad.

**** knows what I'm going to do with my life when I get back though. Another sh*tty warehouse job probably.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

shopping shopping shopping shopping shopping


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sierra83 said:


> shopping shopping shopping shopping shopping


I should do this tomorrow before the sales disappear.

I think I may cancel my therapist appointment. And flat-out stop seeing her. There's nothing new she can tell me anymore, and I don't like her current location either. It'll save me a lot of time and headaches in the end.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh for f*cks sake just lock the bottom!

Sounds like someone is trying to break in every time the front door is being opened or closed. The duplex does _not_ need one deadbolt, nevermind TWO.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I have $100 from Christmas, and I really don't need to buy anything at the moment. Hopefully I'll still have the $100 when I actually need it...because I have a feeling I'm going to spend it on something I don't need.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i don't even know anyone on this site any more that sucks nuts.
Where did everybody go ? :stu


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Aww man i don't even know anyone on this site any more that sucks nuts.
> Where did everybody go ? :stu


Hopefully I'll be off this forum before I finish my first year of college. I somehow doubt that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, a lot of people left. So much for the site getting more views or whatever the intention was (forgive me if I'm wrong, but I do recall reading that somewhere).

I feel more loserish coming here now because there are less and less posts. Hopefully before too long I won't feel the need to visit quite as often.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Seems like I found this place too late? I keep hearing about how it use to be busier.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It definitely used to be busier. Seems like the daily number of "random thought" posters went from 15 to 5. It's quiet in here *sniffle*.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Well you lost 10, but now that I've found the place you gained 1 :drunk


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome. I vote to par-tay. Or something along those lines. I don't know how much partying a thread can handle. And SAS folk are just plain wild.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Debating whether or not this forum will help or hurt my SA...the jury is out on this one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *The great Ohio RocknRoll Philosopher Stoney once said, "The road to Cleveland is paved with many hot licks, but slow and strummy will deliver you to Rock n Roll greatness!" You're a hot chick and you LOVE TO ROCK Coco. You'll get it, a little at a time* *You're fierce, vicious and that guitar wants to be in your hands, so kick it and kick it hard dude!* :lol
> 
> Currently - Van Halen's remake, dancin in the street


*NO doubt! lol and thanks for sayin' I'm a hot chick. :lol

:tired

Goodnight ya'll. *


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Playing with matches outside the devil's playground where people dance and sing. Feeling foggy and feeling bored, I thought i'd start a fire and strike a minor chord. Live to find out, and die perchance to dream, of the way my life used to be before i crossed the stream. That's a ghost busters reference,. but not to your deference. scumbumchum. i like to hum.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'd bla*k a nun, it would be fun. she'd give birth my son. Away in a manger no crib or a bed. Immaculate conception? well, they were only "betrothed." No i won't. yes I will. no. Yes. No. D= You know what, you don't belong here anymore so be on your merry way. You are cured - praise the lord. carpe diem, seize the day. Oh Captain my captain! if I had to live with robin williams I would bl*nk in a toilet and than drown myself in it. thanks for the memories.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Roberta Flack had a perfect afro back in the day.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ooh I think I found my new desktop.


...and I never knew about that alternate name.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't need to slow down with cotton ribbed tank tops. I need to STOP.

I even have a cotton ribbed tank top _dress_. It makes me look like a condom designed "for her pleasure".


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Where has the 'creative advice' thread gone?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

refined_rascal said:


> Where has the 'creative advice' thread gone?


This one?
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/creative-advice-thread-edited-title-47620/


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why why why ?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Drella said:


> This one?
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/creative-advice-thread-edited-title-47620/


That's it!

There seems to be quite a few threads that are here...but not here!

*Update* I found the solution. You have to adjust some settings at the bottom of the page in order to see ALL threads. But thanks anyway.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should really stop underestimating the difficulty of walking on a leg that has fallen asleep.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

We're no strangers to love.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Really cool video! ---->


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That was the best hug I've had in a zillion years.
So yeah, considering I was born long after a zillion years ago, best hug ever.

Still though ... ****.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Sup? Sup? Sup?*


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have SAS female crushes. They are just playful ones.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think 2009 is going to be a great year for me. And her.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

"So simplify the problem of life, distinguish the necessary and the real. Probe the earth to see where your main roots run." Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

July 2008 to now: ridiculous growth spurt.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I should go to bed now, but I won't and will regret it in the morning


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

what did i miss?

nothing :sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

it45rd


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i got no randoms though so blah


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I could wear this thing all day.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh i got sick over the weekend. aches, runny nose, aches, sneezing, aches...just horrible. three years of not getting sick then bam. 10 other coworkers got sick too so someone passed something around. even one of my dogs got sick :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

whiterabbit said:


> Roberta Flack had a perfect afro back in the day.


how did she sleep?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

^ Very comfortably it looks like. She grew her own pillow.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

(







((







)(







))09


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Cookie:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It takes all kinds of critters to make Farmer Vincent Fritters


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I love shameless acts of pixelated affection. I should probably stop or something, but I don't want to.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Surprisingly I have no lagging effects today after I thought I drank too much last night

edit: apparently it took me about a minute to type that because when I went to go post IllusionofHappiness was not the last poster :lol


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

good grief

is it new?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Surprisingly I have no lagging effects today after I thought I drank too much last night
> 
> edit: apparently it took me about a minute to type that because when I went to go post IllusionofHappiness was not the last poster :lol


no, you were. do you like to confuse people?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

dontcare said:


> no, you were. do you like to confuse people?


No, not typically. But you have confused me, so I have to ask...do you like to confuse people? :lol


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Cypress said:


> No, not typically. But you have confused me, so I have to ask...do you like to confuse people? :lol


ohhhhhhhhh, I get it now. Sorry! :hug

And in answer to your question, :yes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Waiting for youtube video to upload... so. bored.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ovaries.... eating.... each other....... AAAAUUUGH! :mum :fall


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

The first day of a new diet is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hard.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Omg pleaseeee let me have this job!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow. Windy.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't find my charger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did I leave it behind!!!!!!!!! :afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr
Pray for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to call someone tonight, the number's IN MY PHONE


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

which idiot invented cell phones anyway

at least have the charger attach

yes i KNOW the iphone


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:dead


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Found it! :cry


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:wel stupid


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:squeeze

may all our problems end as happily as this one


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i need envelopes 

badly


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i know i'm only supposed to have one random thought a day

not everyone posts 

so i'm using theirs


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

now I'm even with Perfectionist. 112 posts. DON'T YOU POST AGAIN! until i do, anyway.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

and now I'm ahead of you. :boogie

i think.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry, i have some nervous energy to work off.




young people today :no


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, no one reply to any of my posts.

ok? ok?

then i won't feel as though i took over the whole page ... just half of it. because that's what i did.




i love happy endings.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

we're not judging anyone here 

we just nicely ask them to stop posting



i think i skipped one dose too many.

well i was really nauseous.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

here's another post. for good luck.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

good grief.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

C-c-c-combo breaker!!!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

By New Year's Eve, I'll have had a combined total of about 5 hours' sleep. I can't believe I forgot to get my car inspected...and now have to get it done at 7:30 a.m. on the 31st. Beats getting a ticket though.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Just because it's stale, doesn't mean it doesn't taste good.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm completely miserable San Diego.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dontcare said:


> here's another post. for good luck.


:yay

*You did an epic random thoughts rant. Go you!! *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> C-c-c-combo breaker!!!


*Lurve the new Avatar pic!! * :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I made arrangements for me and my bestest women-folk to have a get-together on New Year's Day night! Thats right cuz they both work new year's eve and sheez. It will a wild night of coffee and board games. HOORAY! * :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*You gotta be kidding me ... more blood work! Geebus. I just told her I had a bunch of tests done by my other doctor. WTH is this about? If its the same sheez I was tested for already I'm calling back and pleasently declining this.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *You gotta be kidding me ... more blood work! Geebus. I just told her I had a bunch of tests done by my other doctor. WTH is this about? If its the same sheez I was tested for already I'm calling back and pleasently declining this.*


Lol @ calling back to pleasantly decline. That's how I handle most things 
My doc had me have two bloods tests along with a throat ultrasound to check my thyorid, which is and has always been FINE. But she wouldn't believe that. Apparently it felt swelled. Needless to say, clarification is good but not when it's an answer you already know.

In other news, $70 shoes for $15!! YES!!

:um ....:boogie


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

My dad thought he just walked in on me watching porn :lol (or something)

I was browsing SAS and him being his annoying self walked into the room I was in and sat next to me to watch TV and I didn't want him to see my screen so I closed my laptop screen.

"What were you looking at?"
Me - "Uh..nothing........."

:lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Did I sprain my ankle? :|

This needs to stop happening. No more ninjaing in staircases when I've been drinking.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Lol @ calling back to pleasantly decline. That's how I handle most things
> My doc had me have two bloods tests along with a throat ultrasound to check my thyorid, which is and has always been FINE. But she wouldn't believe that. Apparently it felt swelled. Needless to say, clarification is good but not when it's an answer you already know.
> 
> In other news, $70 shoes for $15!! YES!!
> ...


*Yeah! I know! Its like how many times do you have to check the same freaking things! So annoying!!! :mum

Yay for bargains!! :yay*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Did I sprain my ankle? :|
> 
> This needs to stop happening. No more ninjaing in staircases when I've been drinking.


*:lol That's so funny.*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

dontcare said:


> now I'm even with Perfectionist. 112 posts. DON'T YOU POST AGAIN! until i do, anyway.


No! I feel...like I think too little.

But happy in a twisted way that another member mentioned me, even if it was in my defeat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cypress said:


> My dad thought he just walked in on me watching porn :lol (or something)
> 
> I was browsing SAS and him being his annoying self walked into the room I was in and sat next to me to watch TV and I didn't want him to see my screen so I closed my laptop screen.
> 
> ...


In the past, I covered the monitor and myself with a blanket when I didn't want anyone to see this site or other sites I'm embarassed about. Of course this only drew more attention to myself. I'm really mature for my age  I don't do that with this site anymore, because I visit it too often. I really need to get a new computer in my room


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

whoa did she actually have the nerve to say that? the ovaries on her


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to go back to bed in a bad way.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Weed is fun.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> **** Zune.
> 
> -A


Yeah, that made the news. :hug hopefully they'll figure themselves out soon.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Huh? I was talking about my mp3 player.


lol, the mp3 players made the news! :boogie


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.informationweek.com/news...cle.jhtml?articleID=212700344&subSection=News

that's the first one i saw on Google News, there's 100s more.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

oops, then it's probably something else. I felt so pleased with myself, that I finally knew what was happening in the world. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Finally!! 

Eureka!! :b

Thank you, Jesus!! :heart
(and my doc of course!!)* 

:yay


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Going to be an interesting night...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Omg am I ever an idiot. The.oven.wasn't.on.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Zephyr said:


> Omg am I ever an idiot. The.oven.wasn't.on.


:lol How did before you noticed?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I smell food. Maybe something from the family restaurants around here? I smell restaurant food. But this isn't a restaurant. I'm somewhere else. Whose food is that? Who brought in food? I'ma have to ask once this is over.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Green Mill? Applebees? Fast food? Where did it come from? The possibilities are vast and infinite. French fried onions? Cooking grease? Ah, the suspense is driving me crazy!!! lololol.

Happy New Year's Everybody!!!


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to learn how to speak Spanish. "Donde esta la fiesta?"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My hair is abnormal. It defies all hair products. DO WHAT I TELL YOU FOR ONCE GOSH DARNIT


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Roger Miller cannot be my dad. I already have a dad. God is dad.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's time for another action-packed New Years eve!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

haha that was such a funny convo with ma bff.
tomorrow = pure awesomeness with my bffs at 5:30.

*dances and sings*
I'm so excited 
ooooh wheeeee
and I just can't hide it,
I'm about to lose control
and I think I like it
ooooooooh yeah[/B]


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I used to actually spend New Years Eve with friends now I just drink alone in my room.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> I used to actually spend New Years Eve with friends now I just drink alone in my room.


:rub :drunk :kiss :hug :squeeze


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

board's slow, everyone's on vacation but me

i had something to write but i can no longer remember

i love my sis!!!!!!!!! :kiss

she knows her name, she turns to you when you call her.

hope she doesn't mind when i tell her she has chubby cheeks ... well she does. do you think she understands?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*S%it. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lalalala


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

G'night and Happy New Year to everyone. God bless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy New Year!!!! :yay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

but it's only 11:31? i thought the new year starts at 12.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

11:55

What's happening?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm listening to the fireworks lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Its 12:23. Do you know where your friends are?

Happy Another Day!


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

What will I do without the internet? Maybe I'll clean my room and take up a bunch of new hobbies and learn dozens of new skills! Or maybe I'll just replace the internet with television. Yeah, it'll probably be the latter.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have a 2009 calendar yet.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

HOW DID MY ROOM GET SO big


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I don't have a 2009 calendar yet.


I do. It's a math calendar. It has a math problem for every single day of the year. I am SO EXCITED.

Yes, I'm a dork.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

I'd be happy with a grammar calendar. My brain can't handle math.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I lost my cell phone, and to be honest I'm not too sad about that


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This site doesn't feel the same anymore


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

my post about getting my period on new years day got deleted. :cry


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> This site doesn't feel the same anymore


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dammit, I think I'm getting a throat infection.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm really against picketing. I just don't know how to show it.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

turn that music off!!!!!!!!!!!

i can feel my nerves stretching-stretching-not breaking-breaking-

i'm so hot, why am i wearing a turtleneck in a heated house, but then when are you supposed to wear warm clothes, it's snowing outside after all

haven't been out of the house since ... when?

my head hurts.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm really bored, and my computer's mouse keeps screwing up. And the internet has failed me again. And.... I guess that's it.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

"College courses begin January 12." But that's ... next week?


How many times are you supposed to let the phone ring before you hang up? Isn't it supposed to go to the answering machine?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fuuucking hell, my stomach hurts. Sadface.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"I love the roundness of his counterweights at the top. I love him for the narrowness of his jibs. I love him for the elegant lines of his gondola, which is now covered up for the winter. I like the ribbing up underneath his name display, too. The parallel lines that are coming down, you see what I'm talking about? I love that. I'm thinkin'-oh jeez, you know what I'm thinking about."










....


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay, I still can't find my cell phone and now it's starting to annoy me


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Okay, I still can't find my cell phone and now it's starting to annoy me


haha

i can definitely relate. :rub


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

nightwalker said:


> my post about getting my period on new years day got deleted. :cry


that sucks. menstruation is supposed to be talked about (and fun to discuss!). lol. Really, it's just a natural, biological function of women (unless it was too graphic, I mean.. don't kids learn about this kind of stuff early on?). yeah....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.


Yes................things have sure quieted down.

That's life I guess. :shrug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a really good day today. Quite satisfied. What a good feeling that is.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Hopefully I'll get to bed at a decent hour.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

on another note:
i hope everything is alright there.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Found the phone! Zero missed called, zero text messages, and I don't really have plans to make a call :lol So...finding the phone was pretty pointless.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What can you do about a developing throat infection? I can feel that it's been getting worse over the last few days, and this sucks. I guess I'm off to gargle with copious amounts of mouthwash, although I have no idea if that even helps. :eyes


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

njodis said:


> What can you do about a developing throat infection? I can feel that it's been getting worse over the last few days, and this sucks. I guess I'm off to gargle with copious amounts of mouthwash, although I have no idea if that even helps. :eyes


I'm not so sure it'll help...but take Vitamin C and drink tons of water throughout the day. Drinking lots of water seems to help a lot of things.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I have made the decision, to move my room down into my basement. My parents can't take this dream away from me, they can't, they just can't, can they? 

Is there a way to test air quality in a room? The basement air smells a little funny,and the whole basement is pretty cold. I can put up with the cold because I'll just wear more clothes, but I would prefer not to die due to terrible air quality when I'm sleeping.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Heh, I've actually been doing that, but it's just that I already drink a lot of orange juice and water. =P


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Then it looks like you have no option but to sit back and wait opcorn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

nightwalker said:


> my post about getting my period on new years day got deleted. :cry


What?! Since when has that been off limits? I think that is completely ridiculous. It is a part of life.

I'm not saying it needs to be brought up in every conversation, but for crying out loud.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cypress said:


> Okay, I still can't find my cell phone and now it's starting to annoy me


Call it and listen for the ring


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Call it and listen for the ring


Read post #20790 :lol

:boogie


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Toad Licker has lyrics from Late Morning Lullaby by Brandi Carlile in his signature. :O How come I didn't notice this before? Such a beautiful song.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Jeremy Kyle is a tosser!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Call it and listen for the ring


Whenever I lose my cell phone, either the volume is muted or the phone's already dead. :stu


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> What?! Since when has that been off limits? I think that is completely ridiculous. It is a part of life.
> 
> I'm not saying it needs to be brought up in every conversation, but for crying out loud.


Yes, but there's no need to make a thread about it in General Discussion. That's just awkward. The teen section was created for a reason. :yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

All seems to be quiet on this front. 

I need a soothing-looking smiley.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

refined_rascal said:


> Jeremy Kyle is a tosser!


He's f*cking unbearable isn't he.

Hang on, are British swear words allowed then? Bollocks, ****, tosser, wanker, piss, arsehole, dickhead. You can say dick? This is quite an arbitrary swear filter. I'm sure the last one on here had pretty much zero tolerance. This is probably old news isn't it. I'm quite slow.

Anyway, in other random thought news I'm trying to learn a bit of Spanish but I can't roll my r's. I'm going to sound stupid.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

that was a little creepy, i saw this headline:
*24 Iraqi tribal leaders killed at house of Sunni sheik by suicide ...

*well what would you assume had happened?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I want to evaporate my burdens.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Someone left me a voicemail and I was excited. I thought, _wow, someone wants to talk to me_. I answer it and it's some guy who dialed the wrong number (naturally) yelling, _You better come get your sh*t. They're about to leave. I AIN'T GETTIN' IT!_ Hah, someone's not getting their sh*t today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> What can you do about a developing throat infection? I can feel that it's been getting worse over the last few days, and this sucks. I guess I'm off to gargle with copious amounts of mouthwash, although I have no idea if that even helps. :eyes


I've heard gargling salt water helps. I remember doing that quite a few times when my throat hurt. Hope ya feel better soon homey.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> He's f*cking unbearable isn't he.
> 
> Hang on, are British swear words allowed then? Bollocks, ****, tosser, wanker, piss, arsehole, dickhead. You can say dick? This is quite an arbitrary swear filter. I'm sure the last one on here had pretty much zero tolerance. This is probably old news isn't it. I'm quite slow.


You can say ****? That's hilarious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Your life is pretty boring when you start dreaming about doing laundry. For like, an extended period of time.

:<


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm a torn between two things, both with bad results...

I need somebody to pick....

Red or Blue?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> Jeremy Kyle is a tosser!


:lol I couldn't of said it any better bro.

Trisha too seriously wtf is up with those people.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> What can you do about a developing throat infection? I can feel that it's been getting worse over the last few days, and this sucks. I guess I'm off to gargle with copious amounts of mouthwash, although I have no idea if that even helps. :eyes


Lozengers bro oh and crack too.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> He's f*cking unbearable isn't he.
> 
> Hang on, are British swear words allowed then? Bollocks, ****, tosser, wanker, piss, arsehole, dickhead. You can say dick? This is quite an arbitrary swear filter. I'm sure the last one on here had pretty much zero tolerance. This is probably old news isn't it. I'm quite slow.


Lol wtf.

You forgot fanny.

K. this is probably bout when i start making plans on getting a life.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Your life is pretty boring when you start dreaming about doing laundry. For like, an extended period of time.
> 
> :<


Did you watch the clothes go round and round? :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

pita said:


> You can say ****? That's hilarious.


Haha, not anymore you can't. Now you have to say tw*t.

I shouldn't have pointed it out.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm baaaaack.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

First cold of the year. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Did you watch the clothes go round and round? :lol


Haha no, I did not. I've never had a washing machine/dryer with that function though that might have made the dream a tad bit more interesting.

It was like...The Great Laundry Adventure..or..something :um
Well at least I didn't dream about posting on SAS.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I've never had a washing machine/dryer with that function


Neither have I 



> Well at least I didn't dream about posting on SAS.


If you did, probably not something you'd want to share :lol

It is now past 5am, and I am not asleep. I have completely ****ed up my sleeping schedule over these last 2 weeks. I start an 8:30am winter class this monday, I'm screwed :mum


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Neither have I
> 
> If you did, probably not something you'd want to share :lol
> 
> It is now past 5am, and I am not asleep. I have completely ****ed up my sleeping schedule over these last 2 weeks. I start an 8:30am winter class this monday, I'm screwed :mum


Get thy arse onto thy comfy couch lol and think of a beach with a fresh breeze and a warm sun and the sand nice and warm. You hear people laughing from a distance and you are completely safe. You have books and food by you when you wake up. Keep thinking of the warm sand, warm sun, and fresh air.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> You hear people laughing from a distance and you are completely safe.


Are they laughing at me? :afr

:lol But really, I am at least starting to get tired...this is a good sign. Maybe I'll be asleep before 7am?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe my stomach is currently in the process of digesting itself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm rather cheerful today. I woke up at 2:15pm, but a wise person once told me that "morning" is whenever I wake up. What do those clocks know, anyway?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Each day seems worse than the last lately. Thankfully, I have my... oh, wait. Then there's the..... well, there's always... ah, screw it.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Drella said:


> I have my... oh, wait. Then there's the..... well, there's always... ah, screw it.


I'm sorry but that made me LOL, so you put a smile on somebody's face. You have your ability to make people laugh :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I FEEEeeel good...like I knew that would now. *

*...so good...so good...I got you!*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Well I thought it was funny!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *I FEEEeeel good...like I knew that would now. *
> 
> *...so good...so good...I got you!*


*
HAHA! I know what you mean. I'm feeling pretty dang good right now. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm rather cheerful today. I woke up at 2:15pm, but a wise person once told me that "morning" is whenever I wake up. What do those clocks know, anyway?


*
Ehhh... time is an illusion anyway. *


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't let this bother me. It's not like I....no, forget it. Stupid me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah baby!!!!!!!! Wooooot!

What a game. Can't believe it. Please no shootout....

*edit* Sweeeeeeeet. I'll take it. Unreal. We are good at this, that's for sure.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Augmented/Demented	3:25	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
Cock O' The North	2:03	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
Out On The Moon(slight return)	4:43	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
Thompson Hunter	0:41	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
Violated	3:08	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 1
El Corazon De San Vicente	3:43	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
I Hate This Dumpster	4:22	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 1
Shiploaf	0:43	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 1
Scotland The Brave	3:03	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
Proof Man	3:27	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
The Crossing	2:33	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
Chorus	0:38	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
Sweet Dove	1:43	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
W I B	4:04	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 
Monkeys Gone Wild	4:11	Amps For Christ	Every Eleven Seconds	Unclassifiable 1


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:get

opcorn

:stu

:con

:group


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She's _still_ talking about holiday-related crap?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wowsers !!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

EVERYTHING starts tomorrow. Ngyaaaah.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

At 5:15 am tomorrow, reality will slap me in the chops.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooh everyones going back to work/school/college tomorrow ^^^^ (delete as appropriate)


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ Actually I'm going on a three-week, all expenses spared holiday to Chavworld in Skegness - so there! 

Sweet, sweet reality. :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It'll be nice to get back into the swing of things. I have taken a lot of CBT in the last three weeks and need to be around people to try it out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Holy Crap! That bandit made me jump! I swear he came out of nowhere!! The ******* blew my head off with a sawed off shotgun blast while i was trying to get down the stairs to eat a little piece of sausage in a safe place. 
Man, the guy made my heart stop...I was sure they were all dead!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The night time is the right time.

On another note, I hope my girl gets better soon! We've been lounging and cuddling all day, she feels so poopily. I may have make a doctor's call tomorrow.

On yet another note, I wish I could sleep for 13 hours tonight but I will sleeping a begeebus of a lot less than I have. Boooooooooooooooooooo. I like sleep.

On yet ANOTHER note, I do wonder what this infamous question will be. I am in suspense.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Let the records show that I put honesty and thought into that, but inevitably got caught up in other things (that definitely were not Youtube, I don't know what you're talking about).

I've lost my ability to multitask.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Holy **** will this song ever go off? It has no beginning or end, it's always existed and has been playing since the dawn of f*cking time itself. Oh great, now there's a sexy talk down in the middle of the song, I'm glad I get to listen to that through my f*cking wall. I doubt shoving whole stalks of corn in my ears would deafen the noise that I'm having to deal with right now. AND IT'S GOING OFF AS I TYPE THIS THANK GOD.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> The night time is the right time.
> 
> On another note, I hope my girl gets better soon! We've been lounging and cuddling all day, she feels so poopily. I may have make a doctor's call tomorrow.
> 
> ...


*LOl, hahaha. LOL again. OMG, not at your child sickiness! The other part. Here's a :Squeeze for your little sweety. :kiss*


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Ah man I slept way too late today. Now I'm gonna be up all night and only get 4 hours of sleep for work tomorrow. I hate me.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I have class early tomorrow, but the Eagles won a playoff game

I'm thrilled, despite having class soon :boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tomorrow hopefully ill have a damn job!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Dreams, I salute you.

:nw


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn

:fall


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

********************************************************


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Hmm, you know...after I clean her mouth out with soap I could just go all Barry White on her...lather up my hands and gently carress her neck, massage her shoulders, her back and that cute little place above her tush. Oh and the back of her arms probably need some therapy too.* :lol *Now for background music I'm partial to LOVE'S THEME or IT'S ECSTASY WHEN YOU LAY DOWN NEXT TO ME or maybe I'M QUALIFIED TO SATISFY YOU...I don't know. Barry's message is pretty much the same. :lol*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahhh my straightener is like...sounding like it's going to explode. What the hell is that noise?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I woke up way too early today @[email protected]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ahhh my straightener is like...sounding like it's going to explode. What the hell is that noise?


*Watch out man, I had a hair dryer practically explode on me one day. It was scary as hell. I was afraid my hair was on fire. But thankfully the huge fire/spark that killed it did not kill my hair. Thank you, Jesus.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Hmm, you know...after I clean her mouth out with soap I could just go all Barry White on her...lather up my hands and gently carress her neck, massage her shoulders, her back and that cute little place above her tush. Oh and the back of her arms probably need some therapy too.* :lol *Now for background music I'm partial to LOVE'S THEME or IT'S ECSTASY WHEN YOU LAY DOWN NEXT TO ME or maybe I'M QUALIFIED TO SATISFY YOU...I don't know. Barry's message is pretty much the same. :lol*


*Umm, that is one lucky girlfriend of yours.... expecially where you clean her mouth out with soap... that's my favorite part. I don't know many ppl who get that kind of special treatment and stuff. * :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Watch out man, I had a hair dryer practically explode on me one day. It was scary as hell. I was afraid my hair was on fire. But thankfully the huge fire/spark that killed it did not kill my hair. Thank you, Jesus.*


Uhm. Yikes.

I may have to return it .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *LOl, hahaha. LOL again. OMG, not at your child sickiness! The other part. Here's a :Squeeze for your little sweety. :kiss*


*Danke schön! I'm takin' her in for 11:45 to get checked out. Poor little bugger. 

On another note, my boy's Christmas play is tonight (it was previously cancelled due to snow). I will videotape it, oh yes, I will.  I will also piss many ppl off by being in their way, most likely.

I'm glad they are going on first so we can leave right away!

True story.*


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Setting up an appointment was much easier than expected, nobody around but one person, and no questions asked but "When are you available"


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> Anywho, People (Dad, brother, sister, BF, and BF's sister [I have no friends...]) have been telling I look like the girl in this video. I don't see it. Ok, maybe a little. I mean, I have straight hair and she doesn't. Her nose is a little different. She looks older. They might be right? I don't know?







she sings so beautiful


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

That'll do it. Woo hoo is right.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How could I have only gained about 2 lbs? I've been pigging out for the last 2 weeks...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> I Don't want to go to work tomorrow. I didn't get my sleeping pattern back to the way it used to be. I'm not going to be able to go to sleep and I'm going to pay for it tomorrow.
> 
> Anywho, People (Dad, brother, sister, BF, and BF's sister [I have no friends...]) have been telling I look like the girl in this video. I don't see it. Ok, maybe a little. I mean, I have straight hair and she doesn't. Her nose is a little different. She looks older. They might be right? I don't know?


Also, she is from the late 80's. You are from the late 2000s.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

It's 10:38 pm. Have to get up at 5:30 tomorrow morning. Goodnight everyone. I hope my car isn't a solid block of ice like it was this morning. : /


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

And I wonder 
When I sing along with you 
If everything could ever feel this real forever 
If anything could ever be this good again 
The only thing I'll ever ask of you 
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

the world is round.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I put my foot down tonight and said no to something that I thought would cause me a lot of stress and anxiety and...

I feel bad about it. Really bad. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

****


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

It's day 1 of my winter class. I already didn't go homework for the first night :lol

I need to stop procrastinating, right now!...Eh I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want to be Kate Winslet.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I got myself an avatar :eyes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I like it! :boogie

Woah I am random thoughting it up today.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to be up by 8:30am and it's 2:22am and I am already sleep deprived 



Perfectionist said:


> ^I like it! :boogie


I'm starting to find it a tad too depressing, I may have to turn that frown upside down tomorrow.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> I want to be Kate Winslet.


If you were Kate Winslet, I'd lose a friend. So, I'm glad you're you.

Oh, and about putting your foot down...:hug. You were going to feel bad, whether you did the thing they asked you to do, or not. Don't feel too bad about it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

- Brain, fix yourself please... I'm too lazy to do it on my own.

- Why is it so damn cold in my apartment, I know one of my 1600 heaters doesn't work but I still have 1599. Is my window open? Firewood, firewood, firewood. yes that might help.

- If I get ahold of a ticket I'm going for sure.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Stuff.Do stuff.Do a lot of stuff.Get new stuff, throw old stuff.Go places, new places, go back to old places, talk to some guy in some place about some stuff.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I get to be your alarm clock today


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My brother should realllyyy know not to leave alcohol laying around. It's in my house, so it's basically up for grabs.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Now I don't really want to leave you right now, 
And I don't even really wanna go.
And I don't even wanna see you cry now, 
Baby you should already know.
Sooo.
You Got Me, (You know that you got me)
No need to wonder why. ( No reason to wonder why)
Don't have to question, (You ain't got to question)
So clear your worried mind (I'm gonna make it alright)

_


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Today was too much fun. Can't wait to do that again and again.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm scared about going abroad tomorrow because I'm a pathetic little girl. 

Oh well, goodbye for a month. I'll regale you all with stories of my ineptitude in a foreign country when I get back.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"You would not get this from any other guy. IIIIIIIIIiiii just wanna tell you how I'm feeling. Gotta make you understand." That has been playing in my head all day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Where the ***** did my pleasant mood go?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I know this will make me sound like an old lady, but...

I JUST GOT A NEW SEWING MACHINE!!!

And everyone's getting sweaters.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Drella said:


> I know this will make me sound like an old lady, but...
> 
> I JUST GOT A NEW SEWING MACHINE!!!
> 
> And everyone's getting sweaters.


Can you please sew the following text on a t-shirt for me...


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I am getting kind of nervous about tomorrow :afr


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Has anyone seen my remote? I'm a single guy and I really need it, so if anyone's hiding it I hope you got your laughs...real uckingfay funny!!* :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sofa king a waste of my time.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^You're not helping!!* :mum


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*the remote is safe. Stand down, stand down. The remote is safe.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Glad to hear your remote is okay :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Cypress said:


> Can you please sew the following text on a t-shirt for me...


Yes, I will get started immediately. I'll bring it by your house tomorrow night. I'll be the figure outside your window in the dark hoodie. I'll probably be carrying a large bag of some sort (in case raccoons come around, because I just love bagging them). You know, it's most likely cold where you live so I'll also wear a ski mask, just to be sure. I'll also be bringing a lot of rope to tie up my bike, so expect that. 
...And I'll be holding a large kitchen knife, but don't worry, it's just to cut into nectarines, and not to scare you into giving me your family heirlooms, oil paintings, and cherished amulets or anything.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Drella said:


> Yes, I will get started immediately. I'll bring it by your house tomorrow night. I'll be the figure outside your window in the dark hoodie. I'll probably be carrying a large bag of some sort (in case raccoons come around, because I just love bagging them). You know, it's most likely cold where you live so I'll also wear a ski mask, just to be sure. I'll also be bringing a lot of rope to tie up my bike, so expect that.
> ...And I'll be holding a large kitchen knife, but don't worry, it's just to cut into nectarines, and not to scare you into giving me your family heirlooms, oil paintings, and cherished amulets or anything.












Let's pretend its a dark hoodie...

:afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I really hope I don't work Friday although I most likely do...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Cypress, that is spot on. I'm wearing a similar outfit currently _and_ knifing a raccoon, turns out. I've grown a bit concerned about my beaded, turquoise urine (I love peeing on wild life, by the way), so I'm contacting a specialist in the morning. Thank you for generously reminding me. And I love that the face looks like the ghost of Blacula's blow-up doll... I wish my face were so beautiful, but, then again, nothing else can be.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Drella said:


> I've grown a bit concerned about my beaded, turquoise urine (I love peeing on wild life, by the way), so I'm contacting a specialist in the morning.


That's snow! :mum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm peeing snow? It's worse than I ever imagined! And I was worried when I thought blue urine was pumping from my urethra...

[I knew what you had drawn was snow, and glorious snow, but its convenient spritzing near my 'area' was something I couldn't pass up commenting on. I'm envious of you... I've tried drawing on MS Paint, but everything comes out all weird, and I end up getting sad, drinking over my sadness, blacking out, and then waking up 300 miles away surrounded by porcelain dolls. So good job on not doing any of that. _And_ for making such a delightful drawing for all of us to enjoy. Right now, I'm looking at it and twiddling my beard like an art critic].


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not even snowing here  I felt so pressured to make it a winter wonderland though!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm glad you did! I pray for snow everyday. I've only seen it a few times, myself, so I'm thrilled that my illustration got to frolic in it, if only in the presence of raccoons and large bags! I would give anything, anything in the world, for refuge from the never-ending heat... just a touch of snow. And it better look just like your drawing, because god help you if not, man, god help you, because that raccoon and I are coming over... and we've got bags.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoa random thought thread long time no vandalise.

I apologise for leaving you for a younger better looking model.........my bad .


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

I wish I had a widows peak.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Yahoo hasn't been flagging most of my emails ... and since all I get is spam that's not too great. 


> Compliment of the day,
> 
> It is my pleasure to identify with you. My name is Mr.Song Lile. I am
> the Credit Officer of the Hang Seng Bank , Hong Kong.
> ...





> The Fidelity UK Foundation,
> Oakhill House, 130 Tonbridge Road,
> Hildenborough, Kent, TN11 9DZ
> 
> ...


idk ... maybe it's real? do they all share a mailing list? and NONE of them are flagged!

p.s. sorry, i'm a little bored ...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay I'm done. All done.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Another night out, another dance floor. :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eek, I have a weak stomach. =o


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oooooooooooookay then !
.............or sumfin.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

look at me. i'm herree. oh. i'm herrrree. i'm not a waste of time. why cna't i just get high? blubllKWOJJJDPODADAAA/ aak


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*num num num num num

*I'm eating I can't talk right now*

num num num num num*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm what a clusterf*ck !


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Hmm what a clusterf*ck !


What's that??


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> What's that??


Hah yeah i was just venting bout my crazy *** sleeping pattern dont mind me nothing that can't be fixed n all that shabang.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Where did his post go ????? :stu


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Hah yeah i was just venting bout my crazy *** sleeping pattern dont mind me nothing that can't be fixed n all that shabang.


oh okay, lol. Sorry you're having trouble sleeping. Insomnia? My grandfather has that real bad, and I have it from time to time. It really sucks. "Clusterf*ck" was the perfect word choice to describe it though, lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha yeah its partly my fault i avoid getting up super early cause i just feel weirdy being in the way of everyone getting ready to leave for work but yer nothing that wont be fixed when i return to work or worreva.

But ya thanks for giving a damn n sh*t :squeeze


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cold coffee. Gross.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Please be there. Please. On second thought, no. We can wait til tuesday.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Haha yeah its partly my fault i avoid getting up super early cause i just feel weirdy being in the way of everyone getting ready to leave for work but yer nothing that wont be fixed when i return to work or worreva.
> 
> But ya thanks for giving a damn n sh*t :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Note to self: remember to take meds.

And ENOUGH with the coffee if it's doing sh*t all.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

To sleep.. To wake. To work. To eat. To sleep. To wake. To work...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> To sleep.. To wake. To work. To eat. To sleep. To wake. To work...


:ditto


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes yes yes social event that was causing me massive anxiety cancelled yes yes yes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:get

Hey Amocholes, would you please change the title of "random words" to "lettuce salad"?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/random-words-54643/


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hello??????????

Is there anyonebody in there?????????????

Just nod if you can here me.

Is there anyone home?*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

stupid cousins in my room, invading my space, for an entire weekend, 2 people, i can't handle, 1 is bad enough, honestly, well there goes my privacy, there goes my life, for an entire weekend, arrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh, they'll be here any minute, goodbye SAS until they're gone, my mother already gave me a speech about how I'd better not be unsociable, blurgh, i expect the site to be in shambles when I return, please don't let me down, oyoyoy


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

phew, i have another few minutes

an extended period of life!

if anyone has pearls of advice, plz share now


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

this morning i lost my phone.
found it.
this afternoon i lost my usb drive.
didn't find it.
this night i may lose my ...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel old as heck. I shouldn't be feeling old at all, like I'm some 30-year old inside when I'm just a little girl. It's like I'm trying to complete some marathon or something or trying to cram whole life experiences into a short period of time just to match up. I hate being like this. Old schmold.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

We're no strangers to love.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

So I was at a casino, and I was standing by the door, and a guy came over and said to me "You're going to have to move, you're blocking the fire exit." As though if there was a fire, I wasn't going to run. If you're flammable and have legs, you are never blocking a fire exit. Unless you're a table...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Stuffy nose, sprained thumb, and yet I still wear a smile.

That class wasn't so bad. 

Now, I'm craving some....


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

wonder why mickey mouse has no fur...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

dontcare said:


> :get
> 
> Hey Amocholes, would you please change the title of "random words" to "lettuce salad"?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/random-words-54643/


Mods can't rename threads anymore.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to try, for an entire day, not to....nevermind, that's no fun ; )


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.pbs.org/art21/artists/nauman/card2.html


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm going to try, for an entire day, not to....nevermind, that's no fun ; )


*I agree.* :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Mods can't rename threads anymore.


:no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, I really thought the jeopardy theme would wake you up. Hah...oh well. I'll just wait till you have your sleep schedule somewhat back in order.

Hmm I want me some Tim Hortons.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

R.I.P., Dave Dee!


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Just realized I have over a thousand posts :fall


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg mini me is on big brother..............yes im sad but ssh.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

It is 8:02pm, and I just slept for 5 or so hours I believe. My sleeping schedule just got screwed up, again


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ruh rohhhh


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't like these ads by google saying that it'll cure anxiety.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a fever. I wish it were the Night Fever or Jungle Fever, but it is instead a fever signaling the onset of sickness a few days before I'm to begin college... great. This is all thanks to my brother's habitual mouth breathing and sneezing/coughing right into my personal space without the courtesy of fist, hand, or elbow crease anywhere in the vicinity. And he's the same moron who tells me that 99% of all airborne illnesses are caused by feces on doorknobs (seriously, I'm being totally serious about this. Apparently, medical certification now comes via listening to "Dr. Feel Good" on repeat). I don't know if he ever hears himself speaking, or if he just casually strolls around licking feces off of doorknobs, and thus assumes that _everyone else_ must. Christ.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My friend didn't message me back on facebook. But then again, I didn't exactly message him back right away.. *sigh*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Shut it up you *****ng ***holes!! Stop banging on my *****ng walls!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cheesy song of the day:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it actually doing something? That would be ideal. Anything.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Its ****ing snowing!

I'm ****ing sick!

My thoat hurts and I feel like I've been run over by a Mac Truck.

(this is the best part) - I have to drive in this snow to get medicine for my sick self and we need a couple things from the store and because I want to buy some special raw honey from the natural foods store and special tea but as I sit here it just keeps accumulating but I really need to finish my breakfast and have my coffee (Holy run-on)....

Please God, don't let me spin. I just don't want to spin. I don't mind a mini-slide... BUT PLEASE GOD NO SPINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The parking lot looks like its already covered in a good quarter to a half an inch.

:yay

Oh wait, I forgot, it actually got even better. I had a bday party to attend today at my bff's house and I have to cancel it due to being sick as dog **** and wonderful weather.

:yay

Life is gooooooooooooooooooooooooood. :yay

Rock on.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I just really hope I at least make it out of this parking lot. *

*****ing maintenence guy is good for nothing. I'm not being judgemental, its the truth. The last time it was icey, there was ice EVERYWHERE, sidewalks, parking lot, FOREVER!! he did nothing. Asshat.

Then he wonders why ppl stop calling him to fix things????? DUH cuz he doesn't want to do anything, like EVER and when he does he stops 500 MILLION times for a cigarette. Just finish the damn job and ****! I miss the old maintence guy, Bob.

They are all named Bob, aren't they? 
God bless his soul and may he rest in peace. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

**End of Coco Random Thought Rant**


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Shoot, I need to call her soon...

I'm hungry...

Why do they have to do that so early on a Saturday morining??


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Why am I shaking? Am I really that nervous? my SA wasn't getting better? Did it get worse? this is going to be bad....


:rub


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

AAAahhhhhhh! I hope this goes well!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Drella said:


> I have a fever. I wish it were the Night Fever or Jungle Fever, but it is instead a fever signaling the onset of sickness a few days before I'm to begin college... great. This is all thanks to my brother's habitual mouth breathing and sneezing/coughing right into my personal space without the courtesy of fist, hand, or elbow crease anywhere in the vicinity. And he's the same moron who tells me that 99% of all airborne illnesses are caused by feces on doorknobs (seriously, I'm being totally serious about this. Apparently, medical certification now comes via listening to "Dr. Feel Good" on repeat). I don't know if he ever hears himself speaking, or if he just casually strolls around licking feces off of doorknobs, and thus assumes that _everyone else_ must. Christ.


OH GOD IT'S WORSE THAN I EVEN IMAGINED. My random thought has received confirmation and I am now inches from death, itself. The unexpected nausea was a nice touch, Reaper. Thanks for that. The cold sweats and delirium were expected, but the accidental purchase of the dreaded "nighttime" formula during a delirious mad grab added something special to the experience. I'm off to put on my rain slicker, lest the contents of my stomach (which is _nothing_) decide to pay me a visit.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I wore my yaks this morning. They are like snowtires for your shoes. I felt superior, almost godlike as I walked cleanly by lesser pedestrians floundering on the ice. I'm hungry!! Boy, someone sure is hogging this thread??! *


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> **End of Coco Random Thought Rant**


*Hope you and yours are feeling better (soon) :yes Rest and eat some chiqn soup. *


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Too...much...All-Bran! Need...toilet!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I slept from approximately 3-7pm. 
Now I'm screwed.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I slept from approximately 3-7pm.
> Now I'm screwed.


It's usually vice versa.

Sorry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Hope you and yours are feeling better (soon) :yes Rest and eat some chiqn soup. *


*Thanks!  Yeah, I actually had 4 servings of Chicken soup today and it hit the spot. Unfortunetly feeling well didn't last long. I also hope this is gone soon and no more come! This **** that is going around totally sucks. Actually there is like 3 different kinds of sicknesses going on now. Stomach flu, regular flu, lots of colds..etc... Baaaaaaaaaahhhh

Go away germs!!! BE GONE!

Someone tell me that spring is right around the corner and things will get better??????????????? uhhhhh

The waiting is the hardest part... - tom petty

I'm really tired.

G'night folks, hope ya'll have good days tomorrow. *


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Less than 13 hours away from the biggest game since 2004, oh boy am I nervous :afr and excited :boogie


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Fuji apples ARE the best apples!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ahh, nostalgia moments. I love looking at those web pages I had from many moons ago. Thank you, archive.org.

This site I created back in '97 is pretty awful. Hah, I was so clueless.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder what the word count for that was.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Thanks!  Yeah, I actually had 4 servings of Chicken soup today and it hit the spot. Unfortunetly feeling well didn't last long. I also hope this is gone soon and no more come! This **** that is going around totally sucks. Actually there is like 3 different kinds of sicknesses going on now. Stomach flu, regular flu, lots of colds..etc... Baaaaaaaaaahhhh *
> 
> *Go away germs!!! BE GONE! *
> 
> ...


*Good! If needed, go nuclear and put real lemon juice in the soup. The germs will have to go see THEIR doctor cuz you puttin' an *** woopin on 'em! :lol Oh, Spring is right around the corner and things will get better. I promise. The days are already getting longer. :yes*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez i wish they'd open a f*cking window already.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*The COMMIT TO BE FIT project for overweight people has inspired me to start a similar "movement". It will be for constipated people and it will have local newscasters and celebrities urging Ohioans to COMMIT TO TAKE A SHE IT.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh please shuddit. Please? 

Get me out of here - - preferably quickly and quietly. ;-;


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Mods can't rename threads anymore.


 :con


CoconutHolder said:


> :no


:stu


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

You are correct, I do not want to know you :mum :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel so horrible today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Random Thought umm....................... Meh !


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey now, I'm on the shakedown, another big breakdown, everyones so damn easy now.
Hipsters, brothers and sisters, Buddhas and Krishnas, everyones do damn in it now.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

**** its cold!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm high as ****. Why can't weed be prescribed for depression? It works better than any anti-depressent I've ever been on. The only side of effect of this drug, for me, is happiness. I don't get it...

I'm so surprised a drug company hasn't come to the government to let them grow, and sell, marijuana...taxed, just like cigarettes. The government could make a sh*t load off of people like me, who don't know a shady, tax-evading guy who sells weed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happiness is a warm gun.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Noca said:


> **** its cold!


Wasn't that Robert Falcon Scott's last diary entry?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am such a lost cause. Today reeks of _lose._


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It would be fun to go for a walk and not see a ****ing face on the street. Just me and the stree alone, walking hand in hand.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I burnt peas ! How the **** do you burn peas ? Aww man im such a **** up.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Mmmm, chewy snacks. I need to stop eating these things...I need help :um



seanybhoy said:


> I burnt peas ! How the **** do you burn peas ? Aww man im such a **** up.


:hug No you're not. Hey, I've burnt plenty of food, not from simple negligence either but more like from lack of coordination, heh.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Being sleep deprived takes away some anxiety in the early stages, but when the lack of sleep hits hard the anxiety gets worse than before


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

D*mn these headaches!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Ugh. Just.......ugh.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I need to get up on time for school. and eat, and buy more kreteks and be a loser on the bus.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Getting out of bed this morning was no easy task. Hopefully the snooze button on my alarm clock can take some more abuse.

And, uh, that was sort of embarrassing...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, better. Better 
I will not freak out.

Mmm pills...how I've missed you!

I also miss YOU but you aren't online. Boo.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Called a local NPR radio show today. It was really fun. In case anyone's curious.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...2577/called-local-npr-radio-call-in-show-147/


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> Called a local NPR radio show today. It was really fun. In case anyone's curious.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...2577/called-local-npr-radio-call-in-show-147/


Cool! You're so brave to discuss your battle with anxiety/depression on air! Braver than I could be that's for sure.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate *****es


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Mmmm, chewy snacks. I need to stop eating these things...I need help :um
> 
> :hug No you're not. Hey, I've burnt plenty of food, not from simple negligence either but more like from lack of coordination, heh.


Haha thanks big awws n stuff tiff.

Mines fell into the simple negligence category unfortunately. ops


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> I found out today! I can't wait to tell him. I think he will be very happy.
> 
> :hug
> 
> I like eating peas. How did you burn them? I cook them in butter. I let the butter heat up in the skillet and then I let them cook for 5 minutes. They're really good.


That sounds good.

Mine were just random tinned peas left to heat at the wrong temperature hence the water evaporating n the pot burning n setting off the smoke alarm n sh*t.

But yeah kinda funny in hindsight.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> I burnt peas ! How the **** do you burn peas ? Aww man im such a **** up.


I burnt rice before. I'm not sure if thats really possible, but I did it.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Noca said:


> I hate *****es


I hate asteriskes too


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Time for bed. Favorite part of the day. : ) Goodnight, SAS.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Someone just tried to open our front door. We heard the twisting of the doorknob and such.

To check for potential burgulars my dad was sneaking around the outside of the house with a baseball bat. Unknowingly, I went sneaking around the other direction with a putter.

We ran into each other and nearly killed each other. But no burgulars!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I want a do over.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My watch strap broke. My arm is bare. There is no watch on my arm. I look for the time and it's not there. It's winter and I have a watch tan.

I FEEL SO NAKED.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I wanna make money and lots of it!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

**Celery Asterisk. **Too much of a bad thing is bad for you!*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wowzers it's cold. :afr .........okay that was meant to look like someone chittering but um yeah it'll have to do i guess.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What is it bondage ?.........no wait,wait................umm man*****ism ?.........okay ,okay i give up.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

mmmm, Chocolate Pop-Tarts, mmmm....


Hmmm :con, fibroblast growth factors in angiogenesis or, wait, :idea polymeric growth factors for delivery strategies sounds even more interesting...tough choices, tough choices


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's been a loooooooooong day today :yawn


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*OKAY! I get it. I can't drink any effing alcohol, not even half a beer during the playoffs. And I forgot I can't eat celery either. I really want to cuss up a ****ing storm. :mum I have not felt this horrible for many months. 1/2 beer and I felt that dark veil come over me, my heart palps came back with a fury and the celery I knew when I was drinking it and eating it, but I just ignored that little flag waving like a dummy! *


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm............blah !


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know what or where to post...why do I bother coming here?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's the exact same colour as my wall. That's why it looks funny.
I really should have more important things to do than stare at it.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Ooooh....I'm running out of time *:time :yawn :time :yawn :time :yawn :time


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How come "how to die more quickly" (in quotes) came up with zero google matches? Come on world, die young.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n m-o-t-i-v-a-t-i-o-n whereareyou?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> How come "how to die more quickly" (in quotes) came up with zero google matches? Come on world, die young.


PM me if you find anything good worth sharing.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

I am thinking it's a sign, that the freckles in our eyes are mirror images and when we kiss they're perfectly aligned.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm definitely not overweight, but I did gain a few pounds. I really wonder where it all came from.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's 1:45am and i just logged on to SAS when i should be getting to bed. Dumb dumb dumb


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!

I got the job =D (or at least will have by tomorrow)

At the optical lab where my aunt works. I've been there before. THERE ARE NO CUSTOMERS IN A LAB. 

OMG.

It's like. For minimum wage but that doesn't matter at all.
And OMG.

THANKYOU.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ good stuff


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Indeed. I'm just a little bit overexcited.

*calms down*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> OMG OMG OMG!
> 
> I got the job =D (or at least will have by tomorrow)
> 
> ...


congrats!! :clap


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Whew! That worked out perfectly...Why am I always so lucky? :con

Hmmmm, I'm hungry but don't know what to eat. I don't want to go to class because I already know everything she's talking about. And I wish I could get that freakin' job already! :mum

Okay, time to get the show on the road....

*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *Whew! That worked out perfectly...Why am I always so lucky? :con *
> 
> *Hmmmm, I'm hungry but don't know what to eat. I don't want to go to class because I already know everything she's talking about. And I wish I could get that freakin' job already! :mum*
> 
> *Okay, time to get the show on the road....*


Thanks for the congrats & good luck to you =)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have strep throat, haven't eaten in two days (hah, today will be three) and have been operating under an hour and a half of sleep all day... while still trying to do the amount of work of a sweatshop child. And since all of this isn't exciting enough for me (I like to live on the edge), I'm also about to get a shot in my as* (well, they say it's going into the hip, but it never does). I'm glad my classes started yesterday; perfect timing.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*mmmm, Chik-filet, yummmm

stupid internet...keeps freezing up, ugh *


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Should i or shouldn't i ?
Hmm that is the freakin question ?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Drella said:


> I have strep throat, haven't eaten in two days (hah, today will be three) and have been operating under an hour and a half of sleep all day... while still trying to do the amount of work of a sweatshop child. And since all of this isn't exciting enough for me (I like to live on the edge), I'm also about to get a shot in my as* (well, they say it's going into the hip, but it never does). I'm glad my classes started yesterday; perfect timing.


*Sorry about your strep throat. I hope you start feeling better Drella* :squeeze


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Ugh I always back out every time I have a chance to improve my social skills.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> OMG OMG OMG!
> 
> I got the job =D (or at least will have by tomorrow)
> 
> ...


I can't express how happy I am for you. For us. Congrats Elyse!!!hug:mushy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I can't express how happy I am for you. For us. Congrats Elyse!!!hug:mushy


:squeeze


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Hehehee...I couldn't help but grin today at the store as I walked past a couple standing as close as they possibly could next to each other, completely oblivious to everyone around them, studying the condom display with intense concentration, the woman already clutching a box. It was just....funny for some reason.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why do these SA kids use the word _retarded_ so often?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Off to the library, oh boy!*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aside from the pain of getting out of bed, today was a cakewalk. And I like this new one.

It's the 22nd day of Christmas!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yay! I got Amoxicillin, Adivan, Flumezapine, and two shots out of the deal.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Drella said:


> Yay! I got Amoxicillin, Adivan, Flumezapine, and two shots out of the deal.


it's going around. my mother's sick too


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Blah !


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Now's time to eat, do some homework, pray to the Flying Spaghetti Monster (Peace be upon It), and then off to bed.*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooookay that was emotional moving on though......


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't wanna go to sleep YOU CAN'T MAKE ME.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I got 5 hours of sleep last night and am grumpy. GRUMPY I SAY.

Also congrats Illusion. Labs are great with that whole no customers thing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Ohh, thanks.

Now I must actually go to bed. 
My outlook on bed has not changed.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

my usb key has been gone for nearly a week. i'm having a breakdown over this ... :sparks


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It is -14 degrees fahrenheit where I am, according to this website: http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/ not factoring in the -25 degree windchill. Icyyyyyyyy cold. heh.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wait, scratch that, I'm actually from France, I mean Canada. :um


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

sanria22 said:


> Wait, scratch that, I'm actually from France, I mean Canada. :um


*^How're ya holding up there? lol*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*:yawn...can't sleep...maybe I should start counting sheep...*


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *:yawn...can't sleep...maybe I should start counting sheep...*


Yes, if you can't sleep, count sheep. Don't count endangered animals. You will run out...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A severed foot is the ultimate stocking stuffer.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^LOL. I want one, I want one!*

*Maybe they will give bonus points at work for just showing up. Cuz I think many won't...show up that is.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Thank god for Yaktrax*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FC, I would give you a severed foot anyday :lol


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

The one day I actually need to contact my family doctor and speak with him for only 10 seconds...is his day off of course.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...and here's njodis with the weather.

Thanks, Brian! It's ****ing COLD outside.... and here's Sandy with your traffic update.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

lol ^

Ooooookay why does paint get freakin EVERYWHERE !.........oh yeah it's paint :doh Duh !!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K the smelly stuff is about to hit the spinny thing.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*U'mah yihyeh machar, ein ish yode'a. Aval ha'yom, ha'yom ha'kol tov. *


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

my therapist has begun calling me Rachel and i'm not in the mood to correct her, so i guess i'll have to get used to answering to that name.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> ...and here's njodis with the weather.
> 
> Thanks, Brian! It's ****ing COLD outside.... and here's Sandy with your traffic update.


Ugh, it's pretty much death. -is not Sandy with the traffic update-
My nose is actually SORE from waiting for the bus today. How does that happen? I need a nose wamer. And if it's going to be this cold for the next month and a half you bet your balls I'll actually wear it.

Bhahaha you mean they exist? Oh, this makes my day.










The hawtness.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Bhahaha you mean they exist? Oh, this makes my day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hahaha, I might need one of those. Not only would it keep my nose warm, but bringing all the attention to myself might be good exposure therapy* :eek


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> A severed foot is the ultimate stocking stuffer.


You laugh, but in a freaky coincidence, severed feet have been washing up on BC shores for a couple of years now. In sneakers. Four right and one left foot, I think.

It's creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy. I always think twice before putting on a pair of running shoes. :afr


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Whoa, guacamole and coffee DON'T mix! *:no


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

"Oh the weather outside is..weather"

nose warmer LAWL.
Today I saw a lady... or well, that's just an outright assumption.. anyway... some person who had their hat covering half their face, and their scarf or something (hey I was driving) covering the other half... None of their face was visible!!! Kind of like Cousin Itt!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No fair everyone's away to see My Bloody Freakin Valentine n i never went coz of ma emo scarry thing ops.

**** it at least ive got Jew-jitsu tonight so yeah better than a kick in the nuts i guess.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Gut Shabbos SAS!










(that picture's a little odd, but yeah)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

guess i gotta start looking for a place to live.
God, i hate moving...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is that first one a real person? She looks like a RealDoll.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Double eww.


Oh yeah random thoughtage umm i dunno............k , i could murder a coffe or some sh*t.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah, sex dolls; now THAT's weird! 

I watched the clip but I didn't catch the address. I don't think they gave an address. Did they give an address?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol aww man.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^Can you imagine his grocery list? (not yours seanybhoy, I mean the bloke in the video clip)

Bread
Milk
Cheese
'Mr muscle' sink and plughole unblocker...


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

^:lol. 

I've been thinking about Obama's new Presidential Limo, and the fact that it's completely inadequate. He needs his own Presidential Mechwarrior :idea

You know the whole limo thing is obsolete. Any ******* can blow up one of those. What he needs is his own giant robot (painted shiny black, with a Cadillac symbol on the side, of course). And Gatling guns.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Heard that the first girl was dead. *shrugs* Vanilla vodka is kinda tasty.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Man I can drink as much beer as I want and not get drunk. Damn. Talk about empty calories.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Roberto said:


> Man I can drink as much beer as I want and not get drunk. Damn. Talk about empty calories.


I kinda hate that feeling. On one hand, I'm proud to have a tolerance. On the other hand, it's expensive.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

dontcare said:


> Gut Shabbos SAS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hope you have a peaceful one.*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Worst. Facial hair. EVER. Bleagh.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm guessing you haven't seen this guy.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Friday night....what is a girl to do?*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That colour hair, with a neck goatee. A NECK GOATEE I TELL YOU. It starts on the chin and goes down the neck so it is essentially square. And longer than that guys.

But alright, I admit, your picture does take the cake.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meez cant sleep.  lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

bored


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yawnage n all that. :yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*So like, WTF mate?

Whoa, so much to do, so lil' time.

Gotta tell her I can't make it. Ugh.*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

1,150 words down. Only 850 more to go. Yay!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> 1 ban and 2 warnings in a month. This is not lady like at all!
> 
> From now on all my posts are going to be rated G like the cartoons in the 90's.


Dear god, I loved Street Sharks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The new smilies are, uh, well they've rekindled my hatred for smilies.

:b

That last one is totally a frog.
Middle one is alright, actually. I don't know why I'm hating on it.
First one is bad. They look too silly. 

Right, now for a list of things that won't happen. You'll read my complaints in the near future of how I haven't completed any of them successfully.

-clean hamster's palace of a cage
-change bedclothes
-change my sleeping schedule from 1am-11:30am to 9pm-5:30am (I have no faith in this one)
-write more
-read more
-make it to AT LEAST the library or the mall this weekend. I know I'll regret it if I don't, since as of next week I won't have time for anything.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Edit: okay, I guess that was temporary =/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, these new smilies are horrendous.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

^ditto


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just got a f*cking speeding ticket. And I've dreamed of this since I was a girl; it sounds like such a pleasurable experience: I get to go to traffic school! And, ah yes, the court appearance, what a fantastic turn of events.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I have one sleeve pushed up, and one sleeve pushed down.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Why do I always put myself in such anxiety provoking situations?? I must love torturing myself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

lol, I like this smiley...

He's funny and kinda cute...in a weird, freakish way.....


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm cheap.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Dreamcatcher said:


> lol, I like this smiley...
> 
> He's funny and kinda cute...in a weird, freakish way.....


*haha, yeah, looks like a frog being squeezed by the neck *


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nobody warned me that lack of sleep during the week could result in an 18 hour "nap" on the weekend. =|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

951 words. And that's roughly 1/10th of what's on my mind right now.

Where was this side of me when I was in school?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*OMFG, can the boredom get any worse than this? :fall*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> WHO ARE YOU???? WHERE DO YOU COME FROM???? ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME????? WHAT DO YOU WANNA DO WITH YOUR LIFE???!?!?!?


I wanna rock. *blang*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *OMFG, can the boredom get any worse than this? :fall*


:rub


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Polar said:


> Nobody warned me that lack of sleep during the week could result in an 18 hour "nap" on the weekend. =|


I know the feeling chief.

The word power nap just doesn't cut it somehow.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cardio cardio must do freakin cardio jeez.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I cant believe its freakin 11 already ah well no drunken antics for me tonight then eh .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't friggen get it!
Is it anxiety?
My stomach is being ridiculous lately.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*The SNUGGIE. Now you can stay warm AND join a cult without spending money on the uniform. Pointy hat and eye of knute sold separately.*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sleeping pattern where art thou ?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*D*mn. Coulda been with the Wii groupie thing.*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

15 visits - when I haven't even logged on since the update? Well I'm private now. :kma


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> 1 ban and 2 warnings in a month. This is not lady like at all!
> 
> From now on all my posts are going to be rated G like the cartoons in the 90's.


they'd better be. as things stand i never watch any videos you post, i know not to trust you.


IllusionOfHappiness said:


> The new smilies are, uh, well they've rekindled my hatred for smilies.
> 
> :b
> 
> ...


new smilies? can't believe i missed that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Those were uplifting. I just needed a good laugh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*awwz the little fluffball *:heart


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> *The SNUGGIE. Now you can stay warm AND join a cult without spending money on the uniform. Pointy hat and eye of newt sold separately.*


$19.95 for two. The blanket with sleeves. I really wanted one...but I saw that the back was wide open. Seeing the family on the bench at the baseball game high-fiving each other wearing the red snuggies made me think....

"Yeah, a gust of wind up your back side, and you'll be running to the car as if you had to go to the bathroom."

If the backs were sewn, I'd buy it....but I am 6'3" - would it be long enough?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I think it could work for you. On a totally unrelated note, I just salted my steps with seasalt. IT'S ALL I HAVE SMARTASS.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe I will make it to one or the other. Lawlfail. I completely forget the rest of the list.

Why do my posts have to be indented? It's not an essay. I'm not trying to brush up on my grammar skillz.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Will it EVER stop snowing? Although at least it's not -20 anymore. Those were a fun few days.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> 322 profile views. not bad.


Here? Wow. I have had 96. Although if that counts me looking at my own profile, it's more like 23. I am amazing.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> 322 profile views. not bad.


*'cause people totally dig your style*

*
hhhmmmm.....random thought....:idea.....wait...:um......got nothin'*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm tired of listening to this guy chainsawing outside. I hope he cuts his hand off by accident.
... They'll re-attach it. Eventually. In the meantime, I get to work in silence.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That didn't go as well as last time... Not that I expected it to.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

48 hours a week for 7 weeks starting tomorrow. Oh Joy. I guess it's more money though.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Huh. I can actually order something on the phone now without fouling it up completely. So far, so.. dysfunctional.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Yay, she's eating!!*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Status. The heavily armed monkeys guarding the servers currently report no site-wide problems. 12:17 am


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Im outta gum ah well lip biting it is i guess.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Ally said:


> Status. The heavily armed monkeys guarding the servers currently report no site-wide problems. 12:17 am


*That's definitely good to hear. ::Big sigh of relief::*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Im outta gum ah well lip biting it is i guess.


*lol*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-clean hamster's palace of a cage *WIN*
-change bedclothes *WIN*
-change sleeping schedule from 1am-11:30am to 9pm-5:30am (I have no faith in this one) *WORK IN PROGRESS*
-write more *WIN*
-read more *FAIL*
-make it to AT LEAST the library or the mall this weekend. I know I'll regret it if I don't, since as of next week I won't have time for anything. *FAIL,* *BUT SOMEWHAT PLANNED FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WHY AM I STILL TYPING IN CAPS??*


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww f*cky **** or sumfin.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

when you're alone and life is making you lonely you can always go 

down town


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

njodis said:


> when you're alone and life is making you lonely you can always go
> 
> down town


...said the freaky cat.

(j/k) :b


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Whoa! Don't even think about pissing this cat off...*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

That is kinda freaky ^^


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Other random thoughtage........... If only.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> ...said the freaky cat.
> 
> (j/k) :b


Hey now, you take that back.

njodis kitten is very sensitive. =P


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I want breasts like that. :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

njodis said:


> Hey now, you take that back.
> 
> njodis kitten is very sensitive. =P


*I sawy :squeeze u r cute kittie *


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Statistics is a STUPID DISCIPLINE and wastes my time.

That is all.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Celestite said:


> Unused seitan in the fridge...oh, what to do.


Eat it?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *I sawy :squeeze u r cute kittie *


njodis kitten forgives...

...but he does not forget.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *I sawy :squeeze u r cute kittie *


That avatar is WAY too similar to the one Kayaa had, just a few weeks ago. My poor brain keeps getting things confused.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There needs to be a way to type that you are noticably eye rolling at something/someone.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

sometimes it is easier to have never loved at all than to have loved and lost. Because the loss can be too much and the love too little to have lost.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Statistics is a STUPID DISCIPLINE and wastes my time.
> 
> That is all.


1 out of 3 people would disagree with you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> 1 out of 3 people would disagree with you.


:lol

my horoscope for today:
You are still moving toward a powerful turning point in your life, yet it feels closer than ever. You aren't necessarily comfortable because your old ways of relating to the future have already started to change, yet the new vision hasn't completely taken over yet. It's okay to be aware of your annoyance at how long the process is taking, but resign yourself to riding the wave at whatever speed it carries you along. 

Wow. Powerful. Inspiring. I feel it......I feel it coming.....
The suspense is killing me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> There needs to be a way to type that you are noticably eye rolling at something/someone.


like this:

*insert eye rolling smiley here*

or like this:

*rolls eyes*


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

njodis said:


> when you're alone and life is making you lonely you can always go
> 
> down town


you've got that song stuck in my head now...

I'm hungry but have nothing to eat.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope she's enjoying her first day. I can't stop thinking about her.

:mushy


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I want breasts like that. :yes


*:lol Like who, a celeb? I saw a beautiful set at Kroger's y'day. HEALTHY! I felt like going up to her and genuinely saying, "Mam, I say this as if I'm admiring sculpture, you have a beautiful rack."*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*That's it, I'm never taking water for granted again. Oh water, never again will I underestimate your watery goodness.*



Kyaa said:


> I had that avatar also. SadRosesAreBeautiful and Kayaa....I am so unoriginal. :rain


_*Well, I think both Kyaa *and* Kayaa are pretty freakin' awesome *_:squeeze


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

shyguy246 said:


> 1 out of 3 people would disagree with you.


Ha.

Ha.

Ha.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis
when I was dead broke I couldn't picture this


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i got too any B's on my exams.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

njodis said:


> Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis
> when I was dead broke I couldn't picture this


...50 inch screen, money-green leather sofa
got 2 rides, a limousine with a chauffeur?

:b


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Ha.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> Ha.


Hey now, I said 1 out of 3 people would disagree with you...which means 2 out of 3 would agree...which means...you're right.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*School again tomorrow...back to the ole' grind.*


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I start my Spring semester tomorrow, and on top of that I have Jury Duty :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

One. Hour. Ofsleep!
I r zombie. Rawr.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soooooooooooo freakin sore today bleh !


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

i'm about to explode from excitement and nervousness.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_Buy a gun for your son ride away sir
shake his hand like a man and let him play sir
let his little mind expand place a weapon in his hand, 
for the skills he learns today will someday pay sir o/`_


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I start my Spring semester tomorrow, and on top of that I have Jury Duty :mum


I went online to check for directions for Jury Duty, and according to my Juror number I'm already excused :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *:lol Like who, a celeb? I saw a beautiful set at Kroger's y'day. HEALTHY! I felt like going up to her and genuinely saying, "Mam, I say this as if I'm admiring sculpture, you have a beautiful rack."*


That girl in the pic thread, lol. Kroger's eh? What the heck is that? I thought you'd say Hooters or something. 

I know what you mean. It's undeniable, a beautiful breast is.... awe inspiring? Comforting. Intriguing and inviting. Tempting you yet loving you. Makes you wanna touch it. Hmmmmmm yeah anywho... I say like way too much than I should here.

Let's see.......what's next?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oooh I got one.

I hope I don't say "like" too much. I don't wanna sound like a valley girl. I don't talk like that. I talk like a dork... really, which I am finally becoming comfortable with. I used to HATE my voice.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> One. Hour. Ofsleep!
> I r zombie. Rawr.


Congrats on your new job, homie!!!! How's it going?

(btw, Pls tell you got a job and I'm not just mixing something up in my head.)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I went online to check for directions for Jury Duty, and according to my Juror number I'm already excused :boogie


:yay

*I got out of it like 3 times. When my anxiety was really bad. There was just no way I could do it. I'd be a ****ing shaking bumbling falling mess of ****. I just wrote down that I couldn't cuz of that, well cuz I"m on medication (klonopin) which could "impair" my ability to perform as well as I'd like to. I wouldn't have been "all there" at all and therefore wouldn't be of service anyway.

If I got one now though, I'd go. For sure.* :yes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I got the apartment! Oh God I need money.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i have a habit of spending any money i get my hands on... at least im stimulating the economy =p


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> I know what you mean. It's undeniable, a beautiful breast is.... awe inspiring? Comforting. Intriguing and inviting. Tempting you yet loving you. Makes you wanna touch it. Hmmmmmm yeah anywho... I say like way too much than I should here.


Goodness. They really aren't that fancy.

Headaaaaaaaaache. But yay free starbucks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Goodness. They really aren't that fancy.


*Sure...........to you. 

It's beautiful.. the breast.

Especially how it can feed, nurture and comfort a baby. It's a miraculous beautiful thing God made.

OTR:
I'm watching "True Beauty" now. I really really like it a lot. It's nice to have a show to watch again.*


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> :yay
> 
> *I got out of it like 3 times. When my anxiety was really bad. There was just no way I could do it. I'd be a ****ing shaking bumbling falling mess of ****. I just wrote down that I couldn't cuz of that, well cuz I"m on medication (klonopin) which could "impair" my ability to perform as well as I'd like to. I wouldn't have been "all there" at all and therefore wouldn't be of service anyway.
> 
> If I got one now though, I'd go. For sure.* :yes


I actually would want to be on the jury for a interesting case, but I just didn't feel like driving there and sitting there all day just to be told I'm not going to be a juror. When I watched the movie "Runaway Jury" -- that's when I was inspired and now I hope to get picked for a murder trial some day :lol

Er...as long as I'm not the one ON trial for murder.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you, SAS.

I just had a very socially awkward night and walked in the door feeling alone. Five minutes later after logging in, I feel better.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

ouch

:yawn :|


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

A nose bleed. Fabulous.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm sitting cross-legged on a pavement in La Gomera stealing WiFi from a hotel. Somebody come and rescue me please. This isn't a holiday, it's a f*cking nightmare.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> I actually would want to be on the jury for a interesting case, but I just didn't feel like driving there and sitting there all day just to be told I'm not going to be a juror. When I watched the movie "Runaway Jury" -- that's when I was inspired and now I hope to get picked for a murder trial some day :lol
> 
> Er...as long as I'm not the one ON trial for murder.


I know what you mean, I wouldn't like that either. :no

I'd definitely prefer an interesting one too. :yes

And hopefully you'll never be on trial for murder. :afr:um:afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

On another note, loved watching the Obama inauguration.  :yay

Now it's time to get the dishes done, get ready and go somewhere. Anywhere.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Get scrubbin Lori ^ j/k

Other RT :K, long time no see this is gonna be awkward.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't like cowardice, but I am the biggest coward of all. If I take one certain, surefooted step toward the edge of something I freak out and cry and hold on for dear life. D= No! 120MPH


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Oh, you want me to talk for two minutes? TWO MINUTES??!! That is not a briefing, that's mouth-flatulence. I worked on my days off cuz you said it was a BRIEFING!*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate it when people humiliate me in front of class. And on purpose. It came out of nowhere, unless my worst nightmare counts as a tangible place. Anyone else would have had a witty response, but I just awkwardly sat there.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Great lines from the inaugural speech; When OB speechifyies, I usually start crying because he is speaking to all the ideals I know I want to be and express. *
*...we have tasted the bitter swilll of civil war and segregation...*
*...We will restore science to its rightful place...*
*For we know that our patchwork heritage is a strength, not a weakness. *

*The poem by the woman whose father was a civil righs leader was beautiful, strong and instructive.*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I think my house will soon be buried under snow. Please send help.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ugh, thanks to last night, my neck is all marked up. What a lovely impression to make on the first day of the new semester.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *TWO MINUTES??!! That is not a briefing, that's mouth-flatulence.*


:lol

I can't believe how much time I don't have now. It's refreshing.
I'm not used to cramming but that will have to change.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My employer's against the slave trade.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Back from the library. Yay! Now what the hell is my research gonna be on? :help*_


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf no text messages they'll probably think im being ignorant or sumfin.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Wow, I'm a total dork.*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh i better skedaddle.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> And hopefully you'll never be on trial for murder. :afr:um:afr


I'm a pretty good guy, shouldn't be a problem :b


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh em gee, I really don't like country music...but I have just fallen in love with Taylor Swift and every song she sings.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*:yawn. That's it, time 4 bed.*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't wanna pack don't wanna pack don't wanna wanna wanna!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mmmmm. sandwiches.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a dream that I was hanging out with Wings Hauser. *AWESOME*.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Have my first PT meeting today. I'm interested in hearing what they have to say. :yes


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Why won't she eat??  And why won't she take her to the vet already? I'm really worried. I think I'm gonna be sick. *_


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

KISS was in my dream last night. The whole band played Goodbye Yellow Brick Road with Ace Frehely singing the lyrics. i wonder what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

wow this is painful.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

edit: nm I take it back. I'm just having an irritable morning D=


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to make a fort on my desk with two of those folders. That was cozy. Then in 8th grade I would put up my desktop and rest my head against it in privacy and shade - I was comfortable that way, but teachers never liked that. That school sucked.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> PT meeting today. I'm interested in hearing what they have to say. :yes


:afr lol aww man those things scared the sh*t outta me as a kiddywinkle.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Why won't she eat??  And why won't she take her to the vet already? I'm really worried. I think I'm gonna be sick. *_


Awwz lil woofles :rub


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Seriously if they don't stop thumping im gonna suffocate them. nuff said.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Refreshing? _REFRESHING?_
What the hell was I thinking? I now have roughly 4 hours to myself after work five days of the week. And those are hardly "to myself" since everyone else is home. And he is never online or he's leaving or he's ARGH. :mum

I need to get out of here so bad. Just stick with the stupid complicated job, save up,
and move my *** far far away. FAR I SAY. Leaving EO would be epically stupid as I'm only dealing with co-workers.

I'm just ranting pay no attention.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm too tired to journal. Or do anything, really. I just want to sleep. But then tomorrow will come sooner. And I won't get to talk to him


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Refreshing? _REFRESHING?_
> Just stick with the stupid complicated job, save up,
> and move my *** far far away. FAR I SAY.


_*I hear ya, that's my dream too.*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Coffee is calling me. Too bad Starbucks is a 5 minute walk away. Should I brave the cold? It's really not worth it. I guess I'll just have to tolerate the Maxwell House crap tonight.*_


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*BOOTYSEEKERS.* *We're a caring, committed group of christian guys looking to comfort lonely married women. Join us for a sanctified panty raid this weekend. I ♥ your wife. *


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*^ lol, wtf?

Hmmm, think....think....think....how am I gonna narrow this down to one neurotrophic factor?

Oh and, bellydance is fun!
*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Well, Iz gots too much ta do, so peace out homeskillets.

I'm outta here.*_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Oh and, bellydance is fun!*_


Only if you have hips! 

It's settled, I'm taking the bus home from work. That way I'll get home around 5.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, im a slow typer *rolls eyes.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Refreshing? _REFRESHING?_
> What the hell was I thinking? I now have roughly 4 hours to myself after work five days of the week. And those are hardly "to myself" since everyone else is home. And he is never online or he's leaving or he's ARGH. :mum
> ...


((hugs))) hope your doing better soon Miss


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

All the time, every day, you keep failing on me. I'm not giving this router another chance... You'll be replaced ASAP. 
Stupid electronic devices... They think they're so smart but they never work the way they're supposed to.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Everything I eat is from the Earth, right.
I am what I eat straight up Earth, right.
Nothing but a walking sack of Earth nice to meet you how do ya do.
Guess what. Ya you're one too.
My skin holds me in my brain moves me then boom.
I jump straight off the speaker in a form a celebration that we're moving.
Freely disconnected I'm truly grateful I'm going back the Earth.
I'm not gonna waste life being hateful.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Conference went great. Mostly. I did feel a bit uncomfortable but it went really well. They only had really really good things to say about my boy and said he's definitely ready for kindergarten. They always talk about how happy and good his is. Thats my boy!

I love my chiddlers so much. :heart :mushy :heart*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Good luck with everything, Illusions. Hang in there. *picture of little cute kitty hanging onto tree branch* You'll get there. :squeeze*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I had a dream about racing horses today. It was both weird and fascinating at the same time in that it seemed so real (and the horses even went no. 2 on the race track, heh heh).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Kiss my *** molecular biology problem sets. Thats right. You heard me.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

what the **** is going on with my life???


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Note to self: Don't take Benadryl before class :yawn :fall

Glad I finally got that IAESTE t-shirt in. Now I feel so important :boogie

Ubiquitin is such a fascinating molecule. Never underestimate the super-coolness of ubiquitin. :no 8)

*_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Noca & Cokes =)



ANCIENT said:


> kakkoii! ^_^
> 
> *'We're ALL Gonna Die - 100 meters of existence'*
> [URL="http://www.simonhoegsberg.com/we_are_all_gonna_die/slider.html"]http://www.simonhoegsberg.com/we_are_all_gonna_die/slider.html


That's neat, but also kinda creepy :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, so I woke up with the strangest cramp in my right foot and it's driving me bananas. It's been there ALL DAY. My job involves a lot of walking. And my left leg started cramping up towards the end of my day. Figures.

That being said, it was cold as f*** out but I bussed home successfully. Tomorrow we get pizza because of the two workers leaving (which is too bad because I like both of them). I hope they hire someone I can talk to at least, if they hire anyone else at all.

:yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*^Hope your foot and leg feel better soon.*_



ANCIENT said:


> kakkoii! ^_^
> 
> *'We're ALL Gonna Die - 100 meters of existence'*
> http://www.simonhoegsberg.com/we_are_all_gonna_die/slider.html


_*That was interesting.*_


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

the berd is the werd


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ruh oh !


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Ruh oh !


:sus

_*hmmm, random thought....Whew!! Now where's a magic anti-stress pill when I need one?*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yer soz just freakin about havin to get ma wig cut aww man everyone stares at me like im a freakin burns victim or sumfin yanno coz of the whole slashy thing still healing but yer i'll cope.
Anyhowzers whats stressin you out ?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Yer soz just freakin about havin to get ma wig cut aww man everyone stares at me like im a freakin burns victim or sumfin yanno coz of the whole slashy thing still healing but yer i'll cope.
> Anyhowzers whats stressin you out ?


_*Sorry 'bout that :squeeze Is it still healing okay?

Yeah, um, everything, lol. Where are my nerves of steel when I need 'em? But, yeah, received a voice msg earlier from my mom about my dog saying she needed to take her to the vet but gave no details, so me and my worrying self started thinking of all that might be wrong with her. But I talked to my mom and she said that the vet gave Heidi some antibiotics just in case as well as a pill to help with the vomiting and cramps and all, but if she's not better by Monday then he'll run a diagnostic test on her. But good news is she's finally eating again and seems to be feeling better. *_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks hun yeah it's healing okay , still a lil red but not long til i look freakin normal again jeez i cant f*ckin wait. lol


Whoa vomiting n cramps poor lil thing but yer least shes eating so thats a good sign.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I get jokes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez why am i still freakin awake oh yeah too much coffee *rolls eyes

Assalumu alaikum mofos.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*^ & wa Alaykum As-Salaam beeyotch :b

I think I'm on my way to narrowing this research project down...but to what exactly? Sh*t.*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*^ & wa Alaykum As-Salaam beeyotch :b
> *_


Baraka Allahu fika kutie :b :lol j/k


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Baraka Allahu fika kutie :b :lol j/k


:b :hs


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wellllllllllllll, hey everyone. Sup? Sup? Sup? Hope all is well. Take care, God bless and good night to all.










"I'm good. I'm God!" - Will Ferrell playing God in "Superstar"


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

lollercoaster I thought I saw Will Ferrell up there


"...four Jane Does...."
"What, are they sisters!??"


"My little mongoose!"


"'girl be my girl baby be my girl I need you girl you throw like a girl'"


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

And all I can think of
Is the way I'm the one who charmed the one
Who gave up on you.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

omelets, pizza, microwave curry? My goal in life is to find better ways to chill.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Wayne : Ex-squeeze me? Baking powder?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Garth: Uhm, Wayne? What do you do if every time you see this one incredible woman, you think you're gonna hurl?

Wayne: I say hurl. If you blow chunks and she comes back, she's yours. But if you spew and she bolts, then it was never meant to be.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Garth: That is a babe. She makes me feel kinda funny, like when we used to climb the rope in gym class.

I feel like watching Wayne's World now. Random parts are popping in my little cinematic head. *


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Erm, she's going to a party later on, and says she wants me to come with you, but her friend that she's known for longer hates me, despite that he barely knows me. Next weekend, I'm helping her with moving out, and buying a new bed. Should be fun, but I don't get her friend's behavior pattern, and neither does she... Hm.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I had to go to the doctor so of course she takes my wrist and says "and what's this?" Cat scratches, I tell her. Why do doctors think they're allowed to be nosy? Ask me no questions, I'll tell you no lies.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------
I haven't made it through a full week of work since i was fifteen. Today I broke that quitting streak, and this job is full time. I'd say I deserve a beer. Possibly four. Yeah, four.
Donations?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Illusion, this one's on me. You deserve every last drop.
Man, that's gonna be one awesome beer gut.*_


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------
> I haven't made it through a full week of work since i was fifteen. Today I broke that quitting streak, and this job is full time. I'd say I deserve a beer. Possibly four. Yeah, four.
> Donations?


I know you know this already, but I'm really proud of you. Keep it up and don't spend all your money on new clothes. :love


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> I know you know this already, but I'm really proud of you. Keep it up and don't spend all your money on new clothes. :love


Heh. Thanks =)
My closet can't accommodate any more crap until I clean it out. Actually, that goes for the rest of my bedroom too.



> pssh. you work now, toots. you have to treat everyone (mom, dad, etc..) with your first check. that's the "rule."


I was not aware of this rule. Guess it's a good thing rules are made to be broken, and there are exceptions .




> It'll get better. Positive thinking. It WILL get better. Things will get better. I need to be patient and not be so hard on myself.


:yes:squeeze Give it time.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmmm..................! *ponders thoughtfully


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

It's only been a week of class and I have already missed an assignment that was due today :mum

Starting tomorrow I will stop procrastinating.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

In further confirmation that I'm going insane, I'm thinking of signing up for the RPM Challenge. Yikes. By the second week, I'll be ripping sinks out the wall.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Well, ******* ******* bloody hell!

Sorry, just had to get that out.*_


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Starting tomorrow I will stop procrastinating.


:ditto


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

A really gorgeous man (a ******* model/actor, no less) started up a conversation with me yesterday, and I realized that, whenever I'm intensely nervous, my voice changes dramatically from that of an eloquent young woman to a bumbling hillbilly with no grasp on commonsense grammatical structure. I used colloquialisms, for crying out loud. I will be alone forever.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

He phoned! Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. Two entire minutes of conversation!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't believe someone wrote a whole article on this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wedgie :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Where is my mother? She was supposed to bring me home a donut. It is eleven at night and she is still not home and I WANT MY DONUT.


Why yes, I'm a wonderfuly pleasant person to live with, why do you ask?


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Where is my mother? She was supposed to bring me home a donut. It is eleven at night and she is still not home and I WANT MY DONUT.
> 
> Why yes, I'm a wonderfuly pleasant person to live with, why do you ask?


I bought a donut and they gave me a receipt. I don't need a receipt for a donut. I'll give you the money, you give me the donut. End of transaction. We do not need to bring ink and paper into this. I just can not imagine a scenerio where I would have to prove that I bought a donut. Some skeptical friend? "Don't even act like I didn't get that donut. I got the documentation right here...oh wait, it's back home, in the file. Under 'd'. For Donut."

Mitch Hedberg R.I.P.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez i better get ma cook on its like 5 n everyones coming at 6.

Note to self: You make a sh*t housewife !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Illusion, this one's on me. You deserve every last drop.*_
> _*Man, that's gonna be one awesome beer gut.*_


I missed this :lol
Much appreciated.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My mom sucks to go shopping with.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My English TA is like crazy attractive. Wow. Too bad he's married...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I missed this :lol
> Much appreciated.


_*No problemo *_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Speaking of which i could murder a freakin coffee.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Even a 'thank you' would have sufficed. Really.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*All of this endless sifting through hundreds of pages of scientific research literature is giving me a freakin' headache All of these acronyms, BDNF, TRKB, TRKA, TRKC, T1, T2, LNGFR, P75, and on and on, are making my head spin :eyes.*_


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*You need a break, let's grab a cold one and dance. Who wants to dance?*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

FairleighCalm said:


> *You need a break, let's grab a cold one and dance. Who wants to dance?*


_*Yeah c'mon. Lets boogie! :boogie*_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It was not supposed to be this late by the time I got that posted.
I still need supper.
I still need to wake up in the morning.
I still need beer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Talibanned


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

wristbanned


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ugh... mainstream country music is by far the most fake, manufactured, bull**** music there is.

:mum


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*My brother and SIL were almost shocked and awed by me telling them I'd come over for a couple hours and play with the kidsters and they could go to a movie or have lunch. In the service last night there was a family with four...FOUR toddling, rambunctious boys. The mother looked tired and unnerved and the father looked resigned. I really don't think it was meant that two people should raise their family without help from family and friends. It's simply too much work. *


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The dryer is broken. I hope this doesn't last long. Would anything else like to break?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *My brother and SIL were almost shocked and awed by me telling them I'd come over for a couple hours and play with the kidsters and they could go to a movie or have lunch. In the service last night there was a family with four...FOUR toddling, rambunctious boys. The mother looked tired and unnerved and the father looked resigned. I really don't think it was meant that two people should raise their family without help from family and friends. It's simply too much work. *


*First of all, you are an extremely sweet brother. I wish mine would offer his services! 

Second of all, you are completely right. It wasn't meant to be this way. People were meant to help each other. You know, like extended families living in the same village all helping each other out whenever needed and what not. That is how it should be. You hit the nail on the head. People don't realize how draining it is when its put on mostly one person all the time (because obviously the other has to work...sometimes MOST of the day).

Thirdly, you are awesome. Don't ever forget it. :squeeze*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I had a dream I met Gavin Rossdale :mushy and Gwen Stefani last night. Pure awesomeness! Hell yeah! They were at the mall for some reason, at this table, I don't remember much, except that the next day, they were there again and I was telling Gavin how gorgeous he is, then quickly turned to Gwen and told her how cute she was and stuff cuz yanno, I don't want her kicking my *** for complimenting her husband and stuff. But she is cute. I like her too.

But yeah, I've loved Gavin since 1996 or so. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah. I will NEVER forget that concert in the Hershey arena on the 4th of July. I was on someone's shoulders to get a good view (I'm a shorty) and Gavin had his shirt off whilst singing (pure heaven) and the wind was blowing just so, it was like a dream. I'd love to go back in time and do that again.

Funny thing... I put up a picture on my myspace about two weeks ago of them with Kingston (their son) taking him roller skating and he's like alllllllll over the place, all whimbly nimbly while they are holding his hand. I wrote "This is from a playdate we had with our bestfriends Gwen and Gavin. Good times. Wait..........what?" Yeah cuz I'm a dork like that and sometimes pretend I'm friends with celebrities I'm fond of. But the good thing is my SIL played along. She was like "Yeah, I was there too, remember? that was a blast! I was the one taking the pictures." *


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

This semester is gonna be rough.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so unbelievably bored.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't wait til the clocks go forward.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My hair looks incredible today.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

pick up my mom, pick up my mom. No! I'm tired! (and she sullenly obeys)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I bought a new CD today, but I'm not even remotely excited about listening to it. that's moodiness for ya.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mmmmm...cake.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> I can't wait til the clocks go forward.


:ditto

_*Okay, I've had 2 cups of coffee. Why am I still so friggin' sleepy? And still, three chapters to read in Ethics by tomorrow. Do I dare go jump off a cliff?

*Note to mods, I'm not really suicidal.*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I had a dream I met Gavin Rossdale :mushy and Gwen Stefani last night. Pure awesomeness! Hell yeah! They were at the mall for some reason, at this table, I don't remember much, except that the next day, they were there again and I was telling Gavin how gorgeous he is, then quickly turned to Gwen and told her how cute she was and stuff cuz yanno, I don't want her kicking my *** for complimenting her husband and stuff. But she is cute. I like her too.
> 
> *


_*Coolness. I had a dream not too long ago that Tom Hanks was my dad. And the earth was being invaded by evil alien cats, and my awesome dad Tom Hanks ended up...saving...the day :um*_


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

good god, you call this beer? I feel like i just went into the bathroom at the mall and licked the **** stinky paper tower dispenser. D=


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope there's a hell because I know a few people that deserve to go there


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Thanks Coco. You know I'm kinda down with you too and the way you think. :Squeeze My boss's favorite rock dude is Gavin Rossdale also. She met him at some christmas charity event for adoption she worked at in LA. She's still gaga ove it. I think it was Wendy's yearly thing and she met LOTS of celebrities. *

*Political Rant. *
*Republicans - Against the stimulus package because it creates too many blue collar jobs. For sending money to Wall Street and Wars. What a bunch of effing, tired-*** hypocrites. *


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's called a double click, not a tripquadquintuple click, mr. boss.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Coolness. I had a dream not too long ago that Tom Hanks was my dad. And the earth was being invaded by evil alien cats, and my awesome dad Tom Hanks ended up...saving...the day :um*_


*haha! That is awesome! Scary... but awesome. Hooray for Tom Hanks! lol. 

I remember having repetitive dreams of some kind of nuclear war coming toward me whilst standing there hopeless watching the incoming fire invading the skies. Scuuuuuuury **** that was.

I don't remember my dreams last night. I didn't sleep long enough. I think I got about 4 or 5 hours and I need about 8-14.

When I was pregnant, I felt like the life was sucked out of me toward the end. I don't know, I probably needed a huge dose of omega 3's to take every day, looking back. It was TOUGH. Big props to you, doing that whilst having to teach and do all your work. You rock and are an inspiration to people like me. *:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Thanks Coco. You know I'm kinda down with you too and the way you think. :Squeeze My boss's favorite rock dude is Gavin Rossdale also. She met him at some christmas charity event for adoption she worked at in LA. She's still gaga ove it. I think it was Wendy's yearly thing and she met LOTS of celebrities. *
> 
> *Political Rant. *
> *Republicans - Against the stimulus package because it creates too many blue collar jobs. For sending money to Wall Street and Wars. What a bunch of effing, tired-*** hypocrites. *


*****! I just wrote out this really really long response and lost it because I had to log back in. DAMNIT!! :mum I'll have to speak later. I gotta go now. *


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ooooooh, baby, do you know what that's worth?
Ooooooh, heaven is a place on earth
They say in heaven love comes first
We'll make heaven a place on earth
Ooooooh, heaven is a place on eaaaaaarrrth


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :ditto
> 
> _*Okay, I've had 2 cups of coffee. Why am I still so friggin' sleepy? And still, three chapters to read in Ethics by tomorrow. Do I dare go jump off a cliff?
> 
> *Note to mods, I'm not really suicidal.*_


Note to mods we got a jumper. :yes

Note to self wake the **** up already.

Note to brother smoke that stinky sh*t outside

Umm k, im outta notes for now.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*^Yes, and nobody even think about stopping me either.

Eggplant parmesan is effing delicious.

So, yeah. Nice day out side. Warm, sunny, and just plain peachy. So me thinks I'll go catch some rays for a while and ponder Drp1 phosphorylation at the Ser^637 residue by cAMP-dependent protein kinase, a.k.a. protein kinase A, capeesh?*_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I reside in an icebox. I think I can see my breath.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Me so sleepy :yawn


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Bathroom door opens. Lovin' it. Oh my. Hair's in a ponytail. She picks up the TV clicker. Click. Sittin back. Watchin. Watchin her watch. Lovin' it. She laughs. Ha ha ha. I laugh. Oh yea. Sharin a moment.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm ! ...............yeah that's all i've got just now.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Well, that's enough procrastination for me at the moment. Let's get this party started. *_


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Well, that's enough procrastination for me at the moment. Let's get this party started. *_


Now I have that Pink song stuck in my head!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have got so much work to do and, reluctantly, a cat in my lap. The two always go hand-in-hand for me. F*cking cats and their conspiracies. They're the Illuminati of the animal kingdom.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Elaine: Why do they call it a "wedgie"?
George: Because the underwear is pulled up from the back until ... it wedges in.
Jerry: They also have an Atomic Wedgie. Now the goal there is to actually get the waistband on top of the head. It's very rare.
Elaine: Boys are sick.
Jerry: Well what do girls do?
Elaine: We just tease someone until they develop an eating disorder.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is only gonna work if I have ideas...and I don't.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm still struggling.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I love when drug addicts leave messages on my SAS profile. :lol
Too funny...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Today was longer than yesterday but less stressful. I should go to bed at 9. Although I had a pretty disturbing dream last night =/


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Although I had a pretty disturbing dream last night =/


haha, oh god last night I dreamed that my mom was the mom from _What's Eating Gilbert Grape?_ and we were in our old house, which was inexplicably surrounded by a large moat that could only be seen from my closet window. Why? Good question. "Mom" didn't believe me so I told her to go look for herself, but she was like "I can't go upstairs because I'll break the house" and I was all, "Oh... yeah. It's awesome, though. You're missing out." 
God, I miss smoking pot in that closet. Those were good times. What am I talking about?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I love designing websites! It can be frustrating, but it's oh-so-satsifying to see the end result.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Man those are ugly uniforms.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I had a pet. A pet dog or cat. Preferably a small dog or an average-sized cat. It would at least take my mind off of certain things.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Why can't I find a woman like that? Sigh...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Having to wake up at 5 a.m. should be punishable by death. Seriously. I'm supposed to be awake in a few hours? Can't I just die in my sleep instead?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had sashimi for the first time. Now I am having ice cream. Is this a bad plan?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*my horoscope of the day:

Your energy has been flowing outward for a while and now you may be feeling the need for a shift. Being clear about your limits can help, but it could be necessary for you to actually plan a retreat. A bit of solitude amidst your busy schedule can be worth more than you realize. Even if you don't think you have time for this, you should be able to make it happen with just a little bit of planning.*

*Yeah, I FREAKIN' WISH! TAKE ME SOMEWHERE WARM!! TAKE ME AWAY!! JUST A WEEK! I really do need it. Thats fo' shizzle. Does someone want to give me some money for this trip? Any takers?*


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Time goes by so slow when you don't want it to


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

snow sucks


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^I like when it snows a lot. There are no customers for me to help so I get to post on SAS. It's an easy day.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I should have gone to class today, this is turning into a bad habit.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K, this is gonna be embarrassing.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I wish I'd handled that better.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Some of the trees are blooming now after only a couple of days of luke warm weather, but their death will surely come in the imminent cold snap. Oh woe is me, why must nature tease me so!
*_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tired, but satisfied.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This macaroni and cheese has a highly unbalanced cheese-to-noodle ratio.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

This can only end badly.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whaddidayedoo wrong ??????? :stu


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K , scratch that my bad erm....

Bleeurgh this tastes like hospital food. uke


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Dammit, why did she have to tell me that?  Perhaps it's better than not knowing I guess. :sigh

Anyways, I can't get this friggin Evanescence song outta my head:






Or this one:






*_


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Some of the trees are blooming now after only a couple of days of luke warm weather, but their death will surely come in the imminent cold snap. Oh woe is me, why must nature tease me so!*_


*Mother Nature is trying to coax another poem from your burgeoning mind. She's so sneaky!*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *my horoscope of the day:*
> 
> *Your energy has been flowing outward for a while and now you may be feeling the need for a shift. Being clear about your limits can help, but it could be necessary for you to actually plan a retreat. A bit of solitude amidst your busy schedule can be worth more than you realize. Even if you don't think you have time for this, you should be able to make it happen with just a little bit of planning.*
> 
> *Yeah, I FREAKIN' WISH! TAKE ME SOMEWHERE WARM!! TAKE ME AWAY!! JUST A WEEK! I really do need it. Thats fo' shizzle. Does someone want to give me some money for this trip? Any takers?*


*3 days on the beach, that WOULD be the shiz. I don't usually like to lay around and do nothing, (cuz I work for the gov't and that could be overload, lol) but some warmth and sea sounds would really relax me. The beach and some good magazines.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I went to the Schott and watched the Ohio State vs Michigan basketball game. I turn into such a homer there. I eat brats, I eat garlic fries (wow) and drink coke. I saw Gordon Gee and he's the president of Ohio State and a local celeb a la Uncle Gordy and I yelled, "Hi Uncle Gordy" and he said, "hi how are you? Are you having a good time?" And like a five year old I said "Yeah" (think Kramer when Mel Torme thought he was retarded and invited him to the dinner and that was me). *


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tutorial on how to hack an electronic road sign 

http://jalopnik.com/5141430/how-to-hack-an-electronic-road-sign

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really hate being made fun of.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

THIS IS MY 1500th POST.

EVEN MY CAPS LOCK BUTTON DOES NOT PROPERLY CONVEY MY EXCITEMENT.

BUT IT WILL TRY.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just turned to question 4.40 of my stats homework:

"Does social rejection hurt?"

Yes it does stats homework, yes it does. I do not need your table of values to tell me that.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Modest Mouse are coming to my little bumpkin Mississippi town. I'm not a big fan of them, but this means...

JOHNNY MARR! JOHNNY MARR! JOHNNY MARR! IN MY CITY! JOHNNY MARR! OMG! *dies*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> Tutorial on how to hack an electronic road sign
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5141430/how-to-hack-an-electronic-road-sign
> 
> The possibilities are endless.


Hmm...............?

"scratches chin and ponders thoughtfully*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zombies Ahead...ahahaha.

In other news, Elyse is mother****ing tired. Yes, again.
I need something else to Random Thought about.

Payday tomorrow!


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

There's zero reason for me to go outside today so why should I even bother?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

It's a jungle under my bed...and I have to look for something under there.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I hate my skin.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sunlight, why don't you come down here already instead of just resting there on the mountain tops?

I'm still craving bacon, nearly as much as I did last night. Solution: Eat bacon. If no bacon is available, stop thinking about bacon. Stop typing bacon in every goddamn sentence.

Aaand... I really miss a good thunderstorm. Yap. Bacon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *3 days on the beach, that WOULD be the shiz. I don't usually like to lay around and do nothing, (cuz I work for the gov't and that could be overload, lol) but some warmth and sea sounds would really relax me. The beach and some good magazines.*


*So....you are taking me up on the offer then?
Okay, so, when sounds good for you? 
I think we may need to go west.....
Although, I think some of the Hawiian islands stay nice and warm? 
If so, I say we got there. :yes*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I <3 Obama. :heart :mushy :yay :mushy :heart*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh deleted message. :afr
and a sudden new message in my inbox. 
It could only mean the worst. 

Have a nice day. *


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't usually feel this way but.... _damn_, I look fine today.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*I swear, my Ethics professor is the epitome of Woody Allen, it's scary (and friggin hilarious)! Glasses and all, except imagine his hair a bit longer and with slightly fatter lips.










Goin' home for the weekend. Gettin' outta this boring town. Get to see my little old furry lady. So I'm outta here to face the long road ahead. So Sayonara. Adios. Lehitra'ot. Hasta la vista. Auf wiedersehen. Hosca Kal. Later fellow SA'ers.*_​


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm shooting a gun for the first time this weekend. It's for scientific research, but I still plan on holding the gun sideways like a gangster and I feel pretty badass.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I don't usually feel this way but.... _damn_, I look fine today.


Ditto.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*
> 
> Goin' home for the weekend. Gettin' outta this boring town. Get to see my little old furry lady. So I'm outta here to face the long road ahead. So Sayonara. Adios. Lehitra'ot. Hasta la vista. Auf wiedersehen. Hosca Kal. Later fellow SA'ers.*_​


Remember dont pick up any hitchhkers with the bushy eyebrows eery stare combo :sus


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

48 hours with sod all to do.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a date with advocacy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is going to be a weekend full of work.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quit looking at me in that tone of voice. Jeez.

Stupid things I've done today:

a) placed sugar bowl in microwave, because obviously that's where everyone keeps their sugar bowls.
b) took half a sandwich for lunch thinking it would fill me up
c) tripped over an elevated platform in the lab
d) cracked the **** up upon realizing the high-pitched squeaky sound was coming from my rubber gloves, and not a fart from someone behind me.
e) continued to crack up
f) cracked up some more after trying three times to throw an empty plastic bag into a garbage bin. they don't exacty sail through the air, you idiot.
g) teehee'd quietly to myself after seeing someone take a massive trip over a garbage bin, then walk away as if nothing happened.
h) cracked up even more when a co-worker referred to a large amount of packing peanuts as snowman poop.
EDIT: i) stabbed myself in the face with a red pen...i thought the cap was on =(

This is what happens when I don't get enough sleep. I go bananas.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, that cat food smells and looks good enough to eat. I wonder if kitteh will share?

:um


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

vBulletin Message 

Cancel Changes


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

coogi sweater sex is better


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate pagers. Especially pagers that retail store personell can call for help on.

Ok, that wasn't very random, but I don't care at this point...hah.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm going to die my hair black and buy a hat sometime soon.


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

I like not giving a **** anymore.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm so lucky.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Erf.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

There's a tiny private island in Panama that costs around $30,000. If I can start saving early...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

he makes me feel guilty ALL the time. boo


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I feel like... meh.
What's the matter with me?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to sleep away my troubles, but I suspect that even nightmares will remind me how the past comes to haunt and how even the best of turn-arounds can't make things ok for someone destined for solitude.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Boooooooooored. :bah


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

715 words.
Next topic.

I haven't had any meals yet today.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Some snotty teenage girl (who was basically a gangrenous abscess with a voicebox) was making fun of my outfit in the grocery store. Another girl said, "I actually really like it" and she retorted, "Well, I'm glad _someone_ does." B*tch. And what was she wearing? A sweatshirt and a pair of pajama pants. Yeah, she obviously belongs in the pages of _Vogue_.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to go to catholic church when I was young and I never tasted the wine at communion, or the "blood of christ," only the wafers. I am really curious to know what that priest was buying. Was it sangria? That would be sooo .. what's the word? Hell, what is the word I'm looking for... Not ironic.. um... ah crap. Incidentally, that priest was eventually caught having an affair with another male priest. vindication of my adolescent angst and distrust. hmmmm,


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Note to self: Once upon a time change was the essence of life, but I know better and different now that it is creation


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

My Dove chocolate told me to be my own valentine. **** you, Dove. *eats more*


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

no no no no no . . . . . .


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

So apparently if you epilate your armpits, you die. Like instantaneously.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Boobies - again!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I dreamt about SAS. Fail.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I feel bad that my favourite professor didn't make Top 20 on that Best Lecturers TV show. But I guess you can't compete with the professor who plays Beenie Man during break.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG ! OMG ! ........um yeah that's all i got :um .


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Alcohol+hockey in HD+pizza+Super Bowl+Elyse=a happy me.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

oh my god :yawn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Excellent! My house is filled with snacks for the Superbowl.

Oh honey garlic chicken wings, you will soon be mine.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

outstanding


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't find football exciting.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

laura024 said:


> I don't find football exciting.


It isnt really exciting to me either, unless I bet on the game. Which I did.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

shyguy246 said:


> It isnt really exciting to me either, unless I bet on the game. Which I did.


lol good luck with the bet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright. Stale skittles, broken dryer, broken car, bought the wrong gra_NO_la bars, stain didn't come out of new sweater, didn't get around to cleaning the hamster's cage.

My camera has awesome long-lasting batteries, though.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Drella said:


> Some snotty teenage girl (who was basically a gangrenous abscess with a voicebox) was making fun of my outfit in the grocery store. Another girl said, "I actually really like it" and she retorted, "Well, I'm glad _someone_ does." B*tch. And what was she wearing? A sweatshirt and a pair of pajama pants. Yeah, she obviously belongs in the pages of _Vogue_.


Find out where she lives, carve a jack-o-lantern, take it to her doorstep, stick a knife into it with a note attached saying "You". Or burn her house down. That works too.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Qwert.*_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Qwert.*_


lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Did that just happen? That so did not just happen. 100 yards?!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Today, someone I'm almost positive is a lesbian said I have long, "astronomical" eyelashes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG It's snowing !

We dont get much snow here lol does it show ?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

solasum said:


> Today, someone I'm almost positive is a lesbian said I have long, "astronomical" eyelashes.


Interesting adjective she used.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

solasum said:


> Today, someone I'm almost positive is a lesbian said I have long, "astronomical" eyelashes.


_*lol. I've been told I have "Betty Boop lips". :stu*_


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> OMG It's snowing !
> 
> We dont get much snow here lol does it show ?


_*It snowed here Friday night amazingly, but it was so late, I was asleep. It didn't stick and there was a little patch on my car, that's about it. Snow is in the forecast tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it. It was 62 degrees today.*_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol ya that sounds like here it was a blizzard for like 10 mins then nothing ftw ?

I guess that's it til next year or sumfin meh !


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

If the margin of victory in the Super Bowl had been 3 points or less, I would have won $83. The margin of victory was 4 points. Someone kill me.

Oh, and can we please stop refering to the Super Bowl champions as "World Champions"? USA is the only country on Earth that plays AMERICAN Football. That's why it's called AMERICAN Football.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

mini frozen choco chips 

&

the meaning of life

epic fail

but

car horns


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Lol ya that sounds like here it was a blizzard for like 10 mins then nothing ftw ?
> 
> I guess that's it til next year or sumfin meh !


you're welcome to all our snow. it's a package deal though, you'll have to take the ice too


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really need to stop watching videos on the internet when I know how horrific, disgusting, deplorable, and heinous they are beforehand through reading firsthand accounts. I don't need to prove my manhood to anyone. And now I can't finish my enchilada. Just kidding, I ate it as I watched the video (which is the most disturbing part of this whole story).


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've figured out how to get my Latin teacher to stop yelling at every minute detail I happen to get wrong. I look like a kicked puppy all throughout class. He's afraid to say a cross word and provoke a crying fit or something.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I am randomly not in a good mood. Strange.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have to buy smaller jeans. My size 12s are falling off of me, and I only have one pair of 10s, from high school. Losing weight is very bittersweet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks dad. You succeeded in making me feel all the more worse than I already feel about my situation and the fact that I'm a worthless loser. Thanks!

Time to go back on medication.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't have any clean socks. This ensemble wouldn't look too bad if it weren't for the bright yellow spongebob socks.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hopefully no one saw that. :um

Ah, who cares. Everyone falls on the ice... especially klutzes like me.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Polar said:


> Hopefully no one saw that. :um
> 
> Ah, who cares. Everyone falls on the ice... especially klutzes like me.


oh, gosh, I started slipping - well more than once but this was really bad! Nothing to do with being klutzy, the sidewalk's a sheet of ice and you're going downhill, you will NOT have enough traction - unless you have one of those things, what are they called again? Anyway, I started slipping, everyone else was walking in the street so I figured I'd be brilliant and do that too, well to get off the sidewalk I had to step off a small hill - and I started sliding down that! One of the pedestrians started toward me (male) - honestly I suspect I'd rather fall than have him catch me! Well I thank God caught myself - but I think I pulled a leg muscle, it hurts! :cry

I'm starting (or rather continuing) to hate this city! Why does no one shovel??


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ee


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

women are too damn dramatic. i especially hate 'whats wrong? nothing!!' BS


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Rain. RAIN!! I knew it was too good to be true.

Class in 7 minutes. Guess I'd better make a run for it.*_


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Even though I haven't had a clove since I was a high school goth kid, I've been craving one like crazy. So today I'm going to make my great hunt to find kreteks in a little Mississippi town.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fatigue is ruining my urge to dance around aimlessly.

I am such a jealous person. Jealous jealous jealous. What an ugly trait. You have something I don't want. I want it. I don't like you because you have more than me. It's disgusting.

Note to self: stop having to make notes to self, invest in an efficient memory.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Dear Diary, I still think about the night I ruined my cousin's friend's Birthday kickback. I took with me a bottle of carlo rossi and I was feeling pretty happy. Showed up drunk, got more drunk. Too drunk. They went into the garage to hotbox a run-down and unappreciated Mazda RX-7. I pursued. I don't smoke so I stood around and watched them through the windows. I discovered a pick axe standing out there, and I picked it up. Then I put the pick axe down. To make a long story short and uneventful, I opened the door, they said something, I slammed it shut, mumbled to myself and went inside where I met and talked with his mom about her preferred brand of cereal. Savage. We left and I was forever banned from that house. What is the moral of this story? - A) Never lose propriety in a strangers home without a bag to put over your head B) Marijuana is bad for you C) Lucky charms after 7PM only leads to morbid obesity. shame >= indignant & self-esteem. blah. chalk one up to experience. =l


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Freeeeeeeeakin starvin.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Even if I don't see the humor at the time, presenting while being socially anxious is hilarious.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

For something called "The Joe Pesci," this meal is far less vibrant and spicy than I expected it to be. I guess I should have gotten the Rocky Marciano.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> Even though I haven't had a clove since I was a high school goth kid, I've been craving one like crazy. So today I'm going to make my great hunt to find kreteks in a little Mississippi town.


Got my clove fix. And man, was it nice... (but I'd like to remind our younger board members that smoking is slow suicide and guaranteed cancer, kay?)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I was not born with athletic legs. :yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*Mmmm, blackberry cobbler....for breakfast....I'm such a sinner....shhh, don't tell anyone.

*_


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh boy. My friend is supposed to call. Where is she? Does she know I'm all alone? Does she know? I need to get out somewhere. Drive 20 miles outta town. Just get up and go. Drive through the southern highways and into the summer blue. This is the most I've ever posted and probably the most candid. I should be a writer. I write like a writer. I don't write like a forum person. Hell, I don't even talk. I need to zip up and go, go to the boonies past the distant warehouses and the big Home Depot, the Lowe's, the pristine gas stations found around this place. Find a little diner in a podunk town (or go to the mall). Dine at an indiscreet burger place away from all of the other places in town. Hide under a hat like some lone ranger. And then go home.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*These journal articles are going to be the death of me. Can I find all six that I need before 8:00 tonight? That gives me 4hrs and 40 min. No, less than that 'cause I still have to get ready for that meeting. And even less than that 'cause I still have to read all that crap in ethics. And even less than that 'cause I'm spending way too much time on here.  Dammit, get a hold of yourself! *_


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*These journal articles are going to be the death of me. Can I find all six that I need before 8:00 tonight? That gives me 4hrs and 40 min. No, less than that 'cause I still have to get ready for that meeting. And even less than that 'cause I still have to read all that crap in ethics. And even less than that 'cause I'm spending way too much time on here.  Dammit, get a hold of yourself! *_


You can do eeet! Good luck.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*^^haha, thanks 

For some reason, that reminded me of Ren and Stimpy.*_


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My new glasses make me dizzy.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't eat hostess raspberry zingers, they're not food.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

sonya99 said:


> Don't eat hostess raspberry zingers, they're not food.


They're not really "raspberry" flavored...They're "red flavored," like some other fake foods.

Speaking fake foods, I'm pretty sure Air Heads are a sort of polymer. Tasty plastic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol I hate "yellow" flavoured things. Wrong, just wrong.

What isn't wrong is bed tonight. Mmmm, comfiness.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> They're not really "raspberry" flavored...They're "red flavored," like some other fake foods.
> 
> Speaking fake foods, I'm pretty sure Air Heads are a sort of polymer. Tasty plastic.


Yea, they don't taste even remotely like raspberries. Even the fluoride foam the dentist gives me tastes more like food.

I forgot about airheads...I guess I'm not against eating non food items because those are pretty good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Hmm, They've Finally Ordered Soy Milk At The Cornerstore, How Nice" ​


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> They're not really "raspberry" flavored...They're "red flavored," like some other fake foods.
> 
> Speaking fake foods, I'm pretty sure Air Heads are a sort of polymer. Tasty plastic.


*
lol, Airheads always reminded me of plastic tongues. And what's with the "white mystery" flavor? What are they hiding from us exactly? :afr

And while on the subject, did anyone other than my crazy self ever try those disgusting Harry Potter Jelly Bellies? I did in HS. Those things are uke (i.e. earwax flavored, earthworm, sardine, dirt, etc.)*


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *
> lol, Airheads always reminded me of plastic tongues. And what's with the "white mystery" flavor? What are they hiding from us exactly? *:afr


White mystery flavor? I didn't know there was such a thing :lol.

Did you ever mix all of the flavors of soda together, when you were at the McDonald's soda dispenser at age 9? That, uh, harmonious combo...is what I think the "white mystery" flavor probably tastes like :b


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't want to go.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> White mystery flavor? I didn't know there was such a thing :lol.
> 
> Did you ever mix all of the flavors of soda together, when you were at the McDonald's soda dispenser at age 9? That, uh, harmonious combo...is what I think the "white mystery" flavor probably tastes like :b


_*No, I didn't... cuz I'm not cool like that :b Never too late to try though! I still have to try that wacky mentos/cola combo too. But yeah I could never put my finger on what that elusive "white mystery" tasted like exactly :sus*_.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*No, I didn't... cuz I'm not cool like that :b Never too late to try though! I still have to try that wacky mentos/cola combo too. But yeah I could never put my finger on what that elusive "white mystery" tasted like exactly :sus*_.


When I was little there were these fruit snacks called Shark Bites...every pack contained one "Great White" that was the mystery flavor too, now that I think about it. Shark Bites were also clearly a polymer. They tasted a lot like the grape-scented eraser I had that looked like a purple version of Garfield :um.

People combine mentos and cola? That sounds slightly deviant, like it should involve alcohol too lol.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> When I was little there were these fruit snacks called Shark Bites...every pack contained one "Great White" that was the mystery flavor too, now that I think about it. Shark Bites were also clearly a polymer. They tasted a lot like the grape-scented eraser I had that looked like a purple version of Garfield :um.


_*lol, so you ate your erasers too? Man, I need to be more adventurous. :um

*_


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*lol, so you ate your erasers too? Man, I need to be more adventurous. :um
> 
> *_


Yes, and it's never too late to do so yourself :teeth I never actually ingested one so much as I would bite it every now and then.

So, again: Mentos in cola? Lol.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

The house in my avatar is not my house, but I did take the photo myself.

On a side note, it would be awkward if the person who lives there goes to this site.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"And yet the hand that brings the rose tonight
Is the hand I will hold
For the rose of love means more to me
More than any rich man's gold"


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

_*OMG, I think this thread is bleeding purple! :afr*_



sanspants08 said:


> So, again: Mentos in cola? Lol.


_*^ j/k about the mentos/cola thing. I'd never *really* try that. I'm not that much of a freak... :um

Random thought:

<------ My username is....lame....and cheezy....and....lame! Dammit, I need more adjectives...

Other random thought:

Cozy bed. ahhh...*_


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If pretty girls are a dime a dozen, then I must be worth about 10/13ths of a penny... as opposed to 10/12ths. Yay, i'm smart!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Where's this headache coming from?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ima put my shoes on.

done.

Ima go to the bathroom.

done.

ima put my jacket on.

done

ima post this and get out of here


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Good God I hate C++.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Now that's some tasty MSG.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol (kid who just got out of dental surgery)


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

We were singing, bye bye, Miss American Pie......


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*....drove my Chevy to the levee, but the levee was dry......*


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*Four hard *** exams next week = study study study study *die**


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

njodis said:


> :lol (kid who just got out of dental surgery)


_*:lol "Is this real life?"

Aw, "Is this gonna be forever?" that was so sad.

Sheesh, he was truly pi$$ed off at 58sec-1min there, lol.*_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

njodis said:


> :lol (kid who just got out of dental surgery)


:clap:haha This video has made my day! :haha:clap

:clap:haha It takes me back to when I was still partying hard. :haha:clap​


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol @ that video. 
I have to go to the dentist tonight, but not for surgery.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ugh. those chocolate skittles are the most terrible things ive tasted. whose idea was it to put them out in the market


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ew surgery uke


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I am slowly learning how to knit. Very slowly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I am slowly learning how to knit. Very slowly.


My grandma taught me how to knit when I was younger. I enjoyed it to some extent. I didn't know how to make scarves or anything but I knew the basics.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That dental surgery kid video was awesome.

I wish I had a video of when I blew out my knee and the ambulance guys weren't really paying attention and let me inhale a whole tank of laughing gas.

All I remember was yelling about diatomic oxygen molecules and hitting on the 50 year old ambulance technician.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

polar said:


> hopefully no one saw that. :um
> 
> ah, who cares. Everyone falls on the ice... Especially klutzes like me.


:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> women are too damn dramatic. i especially hate 'whats wrong? nothing!!' BS


\

*LMAO!!* :rofl


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope I die tomorrow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Celestite said:


> I hate the split second I think a mannequin is real.


That happens to me a lot too. Its freaky.

My brother used to look up their dresses/skirts when he was little.

My son asks me random questions about them... like "Mommy, why doesn't that one have feet?" "Mommy, why doesn't that one have a head." I have no idea! :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> :lol (kid who just got out of dental surgery)


"Is this real life?" LMMFAO!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I recently switched my broadband provider because my previous one was so slow. The phrase 'Out of the frying pan and into the fire' leaps to mind.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm painting my nails multicolor glittery because I can't seem to find a good enough reason _not_ to.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

On my ONE day off work I manage to screw up my sleeping schedule in a major way. Why did I stay up for 24 hours yesterday?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope I'll be able to play the Gruntilda's Lair piano music on my keyboard...


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I hope I can desolder and solder capacitors on my tv so I can get it working again.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww buckets time flies.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My stats book keeps talking about studies that show social rejection is similar to physical pain. I hate midterm week.

Keel over and die, statstics. Keel over and DIE.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I hate when people insult themselves on this site. It's counter-productive.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sleep.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I pretty much have no idea what Homi Bhabha is trying to say.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

This feels good.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Aww jizz buckets time flies.


:haha


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I'm gonna try acupuncture.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Will fear rule this day?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Holy balls it was cold waiting for my massively LATE bus!
I'm still not warm. 
Work was so ungodly slow today. I'm glad it's over and I can sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have been deleting my cringe-worthy posts today, because I am convinced that people have discovered me here and are currently reading my posts, and plan to compile them all into a giant book and use them against me, because I am a raging psychopath. 10 down, only 8,777 to go.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I really enjoy when people think the guy in my avatar is me. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ I thought it was you.

I finally learned how to play Day is Done. Yay! =D I've been wanting to learn it since forever, but never had a capo. I now have one, so yeah. =P I have no idea how Nick Drake would play guitar AND sing at the same time. I tried, and it's impossible. lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I quite enjoyed sleeping. I want it back. Now, please.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That should really be illegal :lol
To each their own, though.

Where the eff did you run off to?


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

ho hum another boring Saturday. I can't wait for May.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not ready to be considered an adult. I've always felt younger.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

...Bye Noca


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

It's sad when people leave the site.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Kyaa said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Aruba, Jamaica, oooh I wanna take ya
To Bermuda, Bahama, come on pretty mama
Key Largo, Montego, baby why don't we goooo

Ooooooh, I wanna take you down to Kokomo
We'll get there fast and then we'll take it slow
Thaaaat's where we wanna goooo, way down to Koookomo


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh ringworm !


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Dear new girl at work who hates us all: just quit already.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't believe she said she'll be lonely at work when I'm gone during July. Admittedly, though I'll never say anything, I'd probably quit if she did.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a massive crush on this guy who I've known for a grand total of a week. And then he goes off to Florida for a week. So I've just been biding my time, hoping he didn't manage to forget me...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope it doesn't **** up again today. You can't do that to paranoid idiots!

I dreamt I visited another planet. Unfortunately, I remember nothing of the planet I visited. Shucks. No scrapbook of me chillin' with my alien homies for planet Earth. *violin*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

1. bananas *674* up, *137* downAccording to Gwen Stefani, bananas is what "this sh*t" is. Soon thereafter she informs us how to spell bananas.

Addicting? Yes. 
Retarted? Perhaps. 
Genius? Absolutely.

Orange County Spelling Bee:

Bee Man: Ms. Stefani, please give a definition and then spell "Bananas."

GS: This sh*t is bananas, B-A-N-A-N-A-S.

Bee Man: Genius. Pure Genius. Give her the 1st place trophy right away. Ms. Stefani, you are the bananas.

:lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*lol twice Iof H. Should I wear the jacket that smells of salmon chowder or the jacket that has spaghetti sauce stains on it. I think this being the christian holy day I think I'll go with salmon.*


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My tax-free savings account and my RRSP are having a race. But I don't get to see who wins until I retire.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bleh junkfood where art thou ?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woah woah woah now kiddies. Everybody take a couple deep breaths and step awaaaaay.

We don't need to go and get the Random Thought Thread locked, now do we? This place is my life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Woah woah woah now kiddies. Everybody take a couple deep breaths and step awaaaaay.
> 
> We don't need to go and get the Random Thought Thread locked, now do we? This place is my life.


I think the posts would just get deleted. I'd quit SAS if this thread died, haha. I'm sure another one would be created if that ever actually happened anyway.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I remember when I used to fight online with people...that's why Fairleighcalm is like my 5th...no 6th incarnation.*

*I'm off to see Paul Blart...I'm desparate for some laughs!*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah Illusion I figured posts could be deleted, it just sounded more intense to throw around the idea of the thread being locked. It's a scary thought.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's a Random thought to think about......
****Thread Lock Watch****
Violatory activity has been spotted and reported in this thread. Infractions have been issued, and more will be along with the thread lock. Moderation is now trying to edit what posts were violating.

Three infractions were given.
One warning was given.
Nine posts removed.

I can't believe a longstanding thread like this one that stayed clean for so long is now in danger of being locked. That's pretty sad.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I knew it! 

I hope this calms down. I heart this thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Here's a Random thought to think about......
> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> Violatory activity has been spotted and reported in this thread. Infractions have been issued, and more will be along with the thread lock. Moderation is now trying to edit what posts were violating.
> 
> ...


In a rare moment, I had to lay the smack down. It took me almost 45 minutes to clean up - I was noticeably a little livid when I posted that.

I think it will calm down, though - It had better calm down :troll or I might cuss.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

My weren't there a lot of skunks in here.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

word to your moms, I came to drop bombs
I got more rhymes than the bible's got psalms


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

They're using "My Generation" to sell Pepsi.

What part of "I hope I die before I get old" makes one want to drink a Pepsi?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like to think that the posts in this thread all relate. Suffice to say I have a wierd story going on in my head right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need conversation topics for tomorrow for the dude I walk to the bus shelter with. I'm sure there will be plenty and I just won't have the ovaries to talk about them.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I think I annoyed the family in the Apple store today when I was blasting CCR and The Black Keys to test out the docking stations. Yes, they were definitely annoyed.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

oyyyyy

& i can't help feeling that everything's somehow my fault

never mind that i wasn't even around then


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Didn't get my laptop back today :<

Hopefully tomorrow! How have I survived for like 8 months with no working laptop?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so sick of dealing with women. We're so catty and passive-aggressive.

"You know what you look like with that plaid? You look like a lumberjack!" 
"Oh, no, I wasn't saying it looked bad."
"All lumberjacks are ugly. Seriously, they are. Have you noticed that?"

Oh really? That's interesting. Have you noticed that you're a ****? Because I have. I hope a tampon gives you toxic shock.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Another Monday behind me


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

God give me purpose , no wait umm......... just a new pair of sneakers.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm not sure how I've survived without the soundtrack to Saturday Night Fever...Used Kids Records here I come!*


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Somebody help me out...is there no word in English that sounds exactly like "Aleve" (as in the brand of pain relieve medication) and that means something like "relieve"? Am I just thinking of relieve? :\


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

It's the little things in life that make me happy. I love youtube's "Audio Preview" feature. Now I can make the Stephen Hawking background in my computer say dirty things to me when I've been a bad girl, or in other occasions...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm home and so happy to be away from my dad. He's lucky I didn't murder him in his sleep.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^thanks! I think I'm thinking of "alleviate." I'm so glad I've only revealed my ignorance on the net. 

I never heard of that youtube feature. does it have any other uses than um, what you use it for?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm all but screaming that I'm attracted to you. Please make the first move. Please feel the same. Please, please, please.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Woo, my laptop is back from service, and working!

Since nobody else was home when they showed up at the door to deliver it, my 5 year old sister had to sign for it, haha.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Proof! I have proof! Thank you. Whoof, I love feeling freedom more than the feeling of imprisonment. *


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Dude, I'm sorry. If it was inappropriate I apologize. I thought it was funny.*

*******
*Last night my neighbors, who are from the DEEP south, (wink wink) shot a gun off 4 times. Amazingly, I thought it thru and decided it was nothing to be alarmed about. They shot up...not "at". And nobody else called the coppers either, lol.*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow. Getting stood up kindof sucks. Who would have thought?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm missing something in my life. I think it's friends and it's my fault.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouchy hunger pains  this high metabolism shabang is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I really wish those people would stop pitying me. I'm not so pathetic as to stoop to accepting 'pity friends.'


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I'm missing something in my life. I think it's friends and it's my fault.


*Don't do that to yourself. You're perfectly likable. You're from Ohio so you "cain't" be that bad. :lol*

My Randumb Thought;
*My neighbors who shot off the gun last night saw me with my jumper cables and now I'm "Amigo". LOL. How funny.*


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Society can be too quick to say that someone has a mental disorder.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

BildungsRoman said:


> I have examined my life, it is not worth living. what now Socrates?


Take 2 cups of hemlock and call him in the morn-oh wait.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Don't do that to yourself. You're perfectly likable. You're from Ohio so you "cain't" be that bad. :lol*


Well I pushed them away.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I've done the same thing. Forgive yourself, we all need friends and it takes time to understand why we do things sometimes. You can have friendship a little at a time also. *


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Around second break today I got real overtired and laughed at anything that moved. To the point where I was told that if I wanted to be on drugs at work I had to bring enough to share.

"What's so funny?" 
-Nothing. Absolutely nothing.
"Oh you must be looking at the-" 
-No, really...nothing.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmm, that's true. Americans are in general pretty outgoing and friendly - wait, what am I doing in this country, then? I mean, this guy in my class sits down next to me, smiles, and says, "wow, that's a lot of cards." (I was studying for the exam.) All I can do is be silent and give a half smile?!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

F*cky **** !


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This Choctal ice cream is chock full of chocolate. It's great


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Ouchy hunger pains  this high metabolism shabang is both a blessing and a curse.


Coming from someone with a slow metabolism, it is a blessing, my friend, only a blessing. Trust me.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Feelin good today


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a cold. There goes my seduction plans for the next week or so...


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh God.
I don't want to go to the Doctor's today :\ I'm too nervous


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

When you're lying in bed at 4 in the morning singing "The Safety Dance," I think it's clear that you will never sleep again. Oddly enough, I come up with GENIUS ideas when I can't sleep. GENIUS ideas. Unfortunately, I can _never_ remember them in the morning. I swear that's how Billy Mays makes his millions; he capitalizes on everyone else's late-night insomnia amnesia and creates sh*t other people think of while they're restlessly tumbling in bed. I invented the "Shamwow!" seven years ago on a road trip through Orlando. Not really, but I could have.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh God, now "The Safety Dance" is stuck in my head. Ugh. _We can dance! We can dance!
_


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I used to read so much. Before I even knew how to read I would spend hours looking through books wishing I could work out what all the words meant. I went to the library pretty much every Saturday from the age of about four to the age of about fourteen. I always had books piled up at the side of my bed which I would read one after the other until I fell asleep, and then I would wake up in the morning with my head stuck to a page. I don't know what happened to me. Maybe if I start reading as much as I used to I'll gain back a little bit of self-worth.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i miss SAS, so i think i should post more.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Speechless but not for long.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate me. I wish I could be someone else for a change. Someone with flair, pizazz, and the body of a centaur. I would be so cool then.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I kind of hope you faceplant a train today.

Just, kind of.

That's extreme. But you're not worth the air I breathe.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

What a gorgeous day.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

dontcare said:


> What a gorgeous day.


It is. 65 degrees F = teh win.

It's also a great day to read about China's Death Van:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2006-06-14-death-van_x.htm

I still don't approve of capital punishment, since legal systems screw up too much to be able to ensure that the executed party is actually guilty. But after a few moments of saying to myself, "This is just horrible," I saw the logic behind the concept of the Death Van.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There are a lot of "permanently banned" people lately. =O


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Well that wuz better than a kick in the hole.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Coming from someone with a slow metabolism, it is a blessing, my friend, only a blessing. Trust me.


Yeah sorry my bad us skinnies are always b*tching not that you aint one of us trust me i've seen your pic :b.

But ya it's more like eating 6 meals a day n still being bent over double in freakin hunger pains at night Not cool


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So...I just watched the scene from Bambi where his mother dies...and I can't even begin to fathom how I failed to grasp the first time I watched it, as a child, that his mother had died. I mean you don't actually _see_ her die but you hear a gunshot and then she's not there anymore. I stupidly thought that they'd just got separated somehow because they were running and there was snow. And then when Bambi's father comes along and says "Your mother can't be with you anymore" I just thought that meant she had her own stuff to do and it was time for him to find his own way in life or something, like a rite of passage. What kind of brain have I got that I couldn't work out she'd been shot?

And what the **** am I doing watching Bambi at two o'clock in the morning anyway?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto what are ya doing watching bambi at two in the morning lol j/k B-Rabbit


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

My roommate just pointed out that I left my socks on the floor. He added, albeit with a neutral tone, that he would just throw them away if he sees them again. And I'm ****ing crushed. This is why I almost always avoid social interaction. Learning how to desensitize myself is very, very daunting.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Yeah sorry my bad us skinnies are always b*tching not that you aint one of us trust me i've seen your pic :b.
> 
> But ya it's more like eating 6 meals a day n still being bent over double in freakin hunger pains at night Not cool


The hunger pains don't sound fun. It takes my body like two entire days to register I haven't eaten and give me hunger pains. I pretty much get the flu more than I get hunger pains.

But yes, a fast metabolism is a good thing to have. When you chosen ones turn fourty and your metabolism suddenly slows down to regular speed, you all miss it. And I silently laugh in the throws of long awaited justice.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

breaking news
it's raining
my 3 key is sticking


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

...and I'll never have that recipe agaaaaaain...oh nooooooo!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Size-large clothing is starting to swallow me up, but size-medium doesn't have long enough arms. I hate being tall.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I love the "Weird stuff we do because of SA" thread. It's funny and heartbreaking at the same time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't know what she stepped in, but it sure didn't smell too good.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

That'd be neat to land a decent-paying job and move to Portland, Maine. There, I'd have a boat, a dog, and a tiny castle-like house with secret passageways. I'd name the house "The Shell" for irony's sake.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't imagine buying a house. That would mean I'd have to settle somewhere *shudder*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

First it was Monday, then it was Wednesday, and now it's Saturday. I wonder what his excuse will be then. We need our freakin' dryer fixed already.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I suddenly feel geeky and loser-ey.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmmm coooooooookies !

edit: k scratch that they taste like sh*t uke


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out what a VW minivan has to do with a basset hound smelling the butt of a hyena:










Text at the bottom says, "The Family 4x4" I suppose this means it's capable of transporting the family dog to hyena-land.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I get jokes


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

The last time I had my blood taken was in 1996, when several nurses had to hold me down. Needless to say, getting my blood taken is a fear that's greater than SA.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want an ompa lumpa.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not feeling good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why yes, I _do _think reading Harry Potter is a better use of my time than studying for my organic chem midterm.

Shut up common sense I don't want to hear it.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

My thousandth post should probably be something more profound.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

sanspants08 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what a VW minivan has to do with a basset hound smelling the butt of a hyena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

...and rejection #5 for the win.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

That guy was really cool and knowledgeable. =l


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

wtf? is this real? :lol

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2233878.ece


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm getting sick of Ebay.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

i have rick astley stuck in my head and it won't stop!!! i heard 'never gonna give you up' first thing this morning at the bank, and it has been bloody tormenting me all day. help!!!!!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

there's food in the frigidaire.. but then there's spaghetti in a can!! Meh, I eat too many Spaghettios.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

sanria22 said:


> there's food in the frigidaire.. but then there's spaghetti in a can!! Meh, I eat too many Spaghettios.


I had Spaghettios earlier.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm paralyzed because I might need them for group work and because I might need the teacher to write a letter of recommendation for something. I really can't be myself in those classes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Vrooooom!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What she said.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been in a **** you mood all day hmm, i seem to get more sh*t done that way go figure.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish I were interested in accounting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Meditation/Yoga Yesterday, Chilled Out Today, Maybe I'm On To Something.......


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Raphael is cool but crude,

Michelangelo is a party dude


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am tired and poor. Mainly poor.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Found in my inbox today...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*If one pours newly made coffee thru the coffee maker a second time, you get something I like to refer to as "Brewvado".  :cup*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Will it ever f*cking heal ?

Goodbye cruel world i guess...... i guess i hate you .


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Phoebus said:


> Found in my inbox today...


I laughed. That's awesome. And so true. So very true.

Man I think Valentine's Day is pointless.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Purposeless, all except for the candy. I do believe my father bought chocolate cake. And chocolate ice cream. And two bags of chips. And two containers of dip.

My family went out to eat for the first time in centuries last night, at this Chinese themed restaurant. It was uneventful and kind of a letdown. We should stick to having pizza delivered.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Blah ! , Meh ! Nyaaarf ! you get the picture.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

She's pretty sweet and I feel lucky that I met her. :mushy


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"How did she get the cd stuck in the stereo? Now I have to take the whole thing apart..."​


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear Phone,

Plase, please, with a cherry on top...stfu?

Love,

Elyse


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Maybe I'm just really paranoid, but I have a suspicion that a couple of people have discovered me on this site and are reading all of my posts. I also feel as though they're trying to "befriend" me just to **** with me. One of them called me earlier, and I swear that it sounded like she put the conversation on speakerphone and there was at least one other person in the room laughing. Either I'm insane, or they're total dicks. I really hope that I've just finally lost my mind. It's been a long time coming, anyway.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sooo hungry or greedy no hungry yeah hungry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Yikes. I'm glad I've only got family members calling me.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

> laughed. That's awesome. And so true. So very true.
> 
> Man I think Valentine's Day is pointless.


Thanks, made me laugh too!  Here's another one:

Happy Singles Awareness Day!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gotcha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My stomache hurts. Stomache pain makes me whine and complain like nothing else.

Edit: I am also a huge dork and spent the evening writing crappy attempts at poetry instead of studying chemistry.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I was in the parking lot today at save mart and this saucy [email protected]#$ gave me her saucy look. [email protected]#$ you you saucy [email protected]#$. you are so saucy, you belong in a bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Nothing to report.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Sup? Sup? Sup?

That's all.*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

So paralyzed with fear


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kayaa??


:rain


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> I'm not Dutch or Chinese.


My bad.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Other rt:


When you go to someones house for dinner aint they meant to be the ones cooking hmm.......? :sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Fluctuations of spirit.........


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I get distracted way too easily.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I effing hate the hospital.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Why does that always happen when I make soup?! Aghhhh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh, that was kinda shiz.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't had a good night's sleep for so long. Oh well, if I can't sleep I may as well read. I'm going to try and finally finish Crime & Punishment before dawn.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, 6 hours is a long time to talk to someone on the phone.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

eat-a-pita...consume a pita, ingest a pita, devour a pita, nom a pita, munch a pita, comer a pita...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

dax said:


> Wow, 6 hours is a long time to talk to someone on the phone.


awww that's very cool


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

What the hell was I expecting? :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I'm so effin cold I'm having convulsions, theses aren't even shivers. *


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta get up & say hi to pops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, today was kind of balls.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It may never stop being abusive between us...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> awww that's very cool


haha thanks- it was really fun.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm a coin wanker. : /


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

In the past week I've done the following:

Left the freezer open all night, thus ruining everything inside.
Left the oven on for hours after I'd finished cooking, without having a window open.
Accidentally turned the gas cooker on just before leaving the house.

Thankfully my brother picked up on the last one, otherwise we would have come back to a house full of gas and probably blown up.

I'm not safe. I'm stupid and I'm not safe.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I put the milk in the cupboard :um


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

And now for a moment of zen:










My guess is that polar bears aren't welcome on the bus :lol.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

sanspants08 said:


> And now for a moment of zen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy **** that thing is big.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That's what she said.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Har har har.

My short term memory is full. This is not good.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

UGgghhhhhhhhhhhghghghghghh


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I wonder if my brother peed in the shower. mraaa.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

sonya99 said:


> I wonder if my brother peed in the shower. mraaa.


Eeewww :no lol.

*sigh* Five dollar. five dollar, five dollar foot-longs. is perpetually stuck in my head.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Blah, feeling so blah today. Why do I doubt? If only I had a bff that stuck around and actually called me and wasn't so busy. Why won't she call? She never does. Oh so forlorn. And maybe a bf, would help too, just to validate this self-image of being some kind of sex kitten.. Meow. Do tell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

He proposed, I wonder if it'll workout for them.......


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wonder how many i can fit in my mouth ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your lips your hips your eyes your thighs aaaaaand i'll stop their before i go too far.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It's the small, juvenile things in life that tickle me the most (well, pokes to the lower back aside.... because that's what, technically, tickles me most). I stopped by the bathroom before one of my many meetings today, so I was a little late. My adviser said, "Oh, I thought you might have forgotten." So I said, "No, I just had to drop something off." ....Well, I didn't lie.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drella said:


> I stopped by the bathroom before one of my many meetings today, so I was a little late. My adviser said, "Oh, I thought you might have forgotten." So I said, "No, I just had to drop something off." ....Well, I didn't lie.


:lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't want to talk to them in the living room anyway.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm dreading going back outside. I can never be out during the semi-bearable temperatures. Always 7-8 in the morning, when it's bitter cold, or 7-8 at night, when it's bitter cold. Take your pick. Ah well, I'd rather not go lunchless tomorrow and continue to be a faucetnose while trying to navigate my way through dust and chemicals.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm dreading going back outside. I can never be out during the semi-bearable temperatures. Always 7-8 in the morning, when it's bitter cold, or 7-8 at night, when it's bitter cold. Take your pick. Ah well, I'd rather not go lunchless tomorrow and continue to be a faucetnose while trying to navigate my way through dust and chemicals.


What's a faucetnose? Lol.


----------



## deanna_b87 (Jan 27, 2009)

My shirt still smells like his cologne. I kinda don't wanna change clothes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> What's a faucetnose? Lol.


A - wait, let me check Urban Dictionary to see if they have this one. I thought it was my own creation, but I have to make sure. Okay, well my search came up with nothing so here is my definition.

1. Faucetnose.
A nose that, with impeccable annoyance, runs steadily...much like a faucet.

_"Gosh, I have such a faucetnose today, it hasn't stopped running for hours!"_


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^^

lol, don't you hate when it's so cold out that you can't even feel your nose running let alone your fingers?

in other news today,
I'm lonely.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Will someone please pass the salt shaker for my gaping, mucupurulent wound? I appreciate it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_"Once the seal breaks loose there is no turning back"_

I wonder if that is true =l


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Finally deleted my facebook and myspace accounts. Leaving all that behind....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Chemical reactionnnnns can all diiiiiie.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

If I sign on for Jobseeker's Allowance I can get a concession at the cinema, among other places. Free money + cheaper cinema tickets at the cost of going down to the Jobcentre every two weeks and telling them I've been looking for work. I just can't do it. I hate going down there. My time would better be spent chucking a brick through their window.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

apedeiknu tois politais hos khre ton geronta timeytheynai teys hareyteys heneka.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why do i feel hungover ?

Bleh, i must i must increase my bust .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanria22 said:


> ^^^
> 
> lol, don't you hate when it's so cold out that you can't even feel your nose running let alone your fingers?


Faucetfingers?! :afr

 I know what you mean. And, yes, I do hate it.

My allergy medication seemed to actually work today. I am both pleased and impressed. I had a mildly sore throat - not sure if it had anything to do with the pill or not, but I'll take that over faucetnose and irritated eyes anyday.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh only one ******* month left of this sentence i mean recovery no sentence.


On a side note : He makes **** coffee uke


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

DeviantArt is getting pointless.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

My mom can be so unreasonable and I always end up feeling guilty when I shouldn't.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Stop calling me. Stop calling me. Stop calling me. Please stop calling me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> Maybe I'm just really paranoid, but I have a suspicion that a couple of people have discovered me on this site and are reading all of my posts. I also feel as though they're trying to "befriend" me just to **** with me. One of them called me earlier, and I swear that it sounded like she put the conversation on speakerphone and there was at least one other person in the room laughing. Either I'm insane, or they're total dicks. I really hope that I've just finally lost my mind. It's been a long time coming, anyway.


*Wow that is ****ed up. I really hope that wasn't what it seems. 
If so... wow some people are big asshats. :mum*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> Stop calling me. Stop calling me. Stop calling me. Please stop calling me.


:afr :um :afr

*Geebus! wtf!! There are numbers you can dial ~ like * then two numbers, you can look it up in the phone book. It has instructions on how to report a number that is harassing your phone or what not. Maybe look into that? Good luck. *


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

aye dios mio


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I'm still here........hmmmm......

Think I'll eat something...yeah that sounds good. *


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That was a good doctors appointment


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

finally joined a support group


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh'z my freakin bad.............. Again ! *rolls eyes*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pros of having a brother live nextdoor? He'll shovel the driveway for you. :nw

I feel kinda icky. But I got off at 3, which is amazing...and I now forget what else I meant to say.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I should be thankful that I have a crazy fast metabolism, because otherwise I'd be about 600lbs and get around with the aid of an electric scooter with an orange flag on it, thanks to my complete and utter lack of willpower.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No matter what I drink, I'm still thirsty. Must be the chapped lips.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Well.................. that was lame :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I should be thankful that I have a crazy fast metabolism, because otherwise I'd be about 600lbs and get around with the aid of an electric scooter with an orange flag on it, thanks to my complete and utter lack of willpower.


I think its the nerves keeping your system running faster. Well, that was my theory growing up. Burn up energy fast. For some, I guess, at least.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

laura024 said:


> No matter what I drink, I'm still thirsty. Must be the chapped lips.


I hear you there, sister. I'm allllways thirsty. I go through about 2.5 gallons of water, sometimes in only two days... it's no wonder I've almost drowed myself once. Crazy.

I wear chapstick compulsively, every day. I have to.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I finally had to face the fact today that I have problems. More than I wanted to accept.

So, I'm going to see a pyschiatrist, pychologist and a Neurologist (for headache probems).
And finally get to the bottom of it all.

I can't believe how moody I've been.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> I finally had to face the fact today that I have problems. More than I wanted to accept.
> 
> So, I'm going to see a pyschiatrist, pychologist and a Neurologist (for headache probems).
> And finally get to the bottom of it all.
> ...


That's great you took that step. I hope you find some relief--I'm sure they can help.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Today, like I do occasionally, I had ambitions of actually trying to make myself a bigger part of society, you know, verbalize in some form some of the thoughts I have in my head instead of being so quiet. At least that...maybe I could be part of more complex interactions! Not just the ones where someone acknowledges my existence for a few moments. 

But then just thinking "what if?" is satisfying in and of itself. I should actually do something about my problems before I have some sort of rude awakening and have to sink or swim--"should" being the operative word.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Who or what the #"!& is Rosebud??


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Globe_Trekker said:


> Who or what the #"!& is Rosebud??


The story I've always heard was that it's William Randolph Hearst's pet name for his mistress'... private area.

I cannot wait to get my package in the mail. I ordered _Brazil_, Jean Cocteau's _La belle et la bete_ (both are Criterion Collection DVDs) and "Quiet is the New Loud" by the Kings of Convenience (who I first heard of from this forum! some girl in the skinny guys thread posted a pic of one of the singers and I was all "Woah. He's kinda gorgeous." and looked the band up and they're actually awesome. So thank you, SAS, and girl whose name I forgot but who is AWESOME).

Edit - It was eagleheart! Ty.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww jizz i'm gonna be late.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

The new lead singer of INXS has been canned and is back to living in his truck. The cycle of life is now complete.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,25076438-7484,00.html?from=communities


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need assistance!
That was one fast fakebook reply.

Come onliiiine!
I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY/DO.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Forget "feeling the fear and doing it anyway." Life's short - enjoy it, and accept yourself as you are.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh christ, I feel like an idiot. Well, I mean I am, but I feel like one, too. That's the worst part of it all. At least I was in denial before and could hide behind my blinders, but oh not now. It's all in the open, now.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh... amongst other things.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

You know, instead of wearing a wrist brace to relieve the pain, I should probably just hop off the computer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Globe_Trekker said:


> Who or what the #"!& is Rosebud??


^^^
Watch Citizen Kane, it's a classic film

As for my thought,

"My God, This Music Video, I'm Mesmerized..."


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

holy cannoli!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I think being happy with yourself is the most fulfilling and attractive personality trait a person can have.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I get to spend my 21st birthday at the funeral of a distant relative I have talked to maybe three times in my life. Awesome.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hopefully you at least inherited some money.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

For once i'm getting paid and don't have to immediately spend it all on bills and stuff. I have money! 

Maybe i can use that savings account now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if I could pull that off or if it would just be pathetically stretching the limits of my creativity. I'd need a new camera, that's for sure. Spring needs to hurry up and arrive before another storm. I'm restless.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can turn these random paragraphs into songs.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> I get to spend my 21st birthday at the funeral of a distant relative I have talked to maybe three times in my life. Awesome.


Ugh... a similar thing happened to me on one of my birthdays, too. That sucks...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oooookay putting ralgex on a black eye prolly wasn't the best idea n the world.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Give give freakin give jeez why dont they take some ****ing responsibilities once in a while.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

man, how many times will i have to camp that boss to get something decent...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If Robert Frost had a so-called "lover's quarrel" with the world, then I may just have had a divorce. A nasty divorce.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"Forgive, O Lord, my little jokes on Thee, and I'll forgive Thy great big joke on me." -Robert Frost


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love Robert Frost's poetry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aaaand it's the wrong language. I am just that smart.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I gotta work on that temper of mine or one day someone will lose some teeths and i will lose my behind virginity in jail.

I guess the saying is true. "Temper is the only thing you can't get rid of by losing it"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Drink , Drank , Drunk . Why tf am i still awake anyway every other ****er is sleeping.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*"Chips That Power Nuclear Bombs Power My Sega" - Jeru The Damaja

Good Point*​


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

The only reason I'd even consider getting a Master's is because there's a non-thesis option.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

We're no strangers to love... You know the rules and so do I...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Today makes 11 months.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

e-bay shmeebay blah !


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm so sick of Ebay.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My dad bought himself a telescope...now if he'll actually use it, that's another story. Quite the packrat.

I don't feel right tonight. Something's missing and I'm pretty sure it's you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is taking forever to reach the finish line. And why does it keep opening in the wrong place? That site was so convenient before it disappeared, and now I have to familiarize myself with torrents. Blegh.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I keep seeing ads written in Spanish. Sadly, I understand them. They all want me to learn English.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

My head hurts


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

She said "I know it's like to be dead"


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm gonna get less than four hours sleep again. But i like staying awake at night


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate when I get crushes on people. It's never going to happen, get over it, move on, he's not interested.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i kill better when i drink pepsi.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hereby decree that Nickelback is the worst band in the history of music, which includes Air Supply as well as ape-men banging sticks onto a boulder whilst making grunting noises.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Supper so far consists of the following:
An ice cream sandwich.
There isn't anything to eat but junk food and maybe some condiments - so like, you know, if you wanted some mustard drizzled on your chocolate...

It was the complete opposite when we were younger. Some things never change, though. For example they will _always_ buy whatever's on sale whether anyone likes it or not. It's on sale. Sale means buy. Got it? Good. This is their logic.

My mom has a sweeter tooth than a five-year-old now and all I see are cakes and cookies and ice cream. There is NO middle ground.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> I hereby decree that Nickelback is the worst band in the history of music, which includes Air Supply as well as ape-men banging sticks onto a boulder whilst making grunting noises.


That's a bit harsh. You think you can do better?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Random thought just isn't the same without Kori. Strange how you get attached to people you've never met.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want his attention.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> That's a bit harsh. You think you can do better?


If the ape-men could do it, so can I. As a matter of fact, I bet even _you_ could. =P


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I hate flying.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm how hard can it be ?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Moment of Zen:










"Wait, Jim, the Waffle House is in the other direction." NOTE: Wheelie bars!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Big Pimpin ^^^


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I love it when you call me big pop-pa
Throw your hands in the air, if youse a true player 
I love it when you call me big pop-pa
To the honies gettin money playin ****** like dummies 
I love it when you call me big pop-pa
If you got a gun up in your waist please don't shoot up the place 
Cause I see some ladies tonight who should be havin my baby 
Bay-bee *


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Now _that's_ random.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> I hereby decree that Nickelback is the worst band in the history of music, which includes Air Supply as well as ape-men banging sticks onto a boulder whilst making grunting noises.


I agree with much of your statement but wonder where whitesnake fits into all this?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i need popcorn and/or potato chips and a pop! Seriously, it's what I'm craving. My western palette is polished.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So what did you do today at school today Elise?

Oh, I listened to my French linguistics prof make groaning noises for an hour. Annnng. Unnng. Ungh. Unnguh. Ennngh. Unnnrgh. Urrrrgh. Not creepy at all.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wonder if there's such a thing as a male tease? Someone I know has become quite flirty to me after acquiring a girlfriend. Yeah... and no he didn't like me in that way before.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I think i'm actually looking forward to summer for once. Odd, since usually i hate it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Heeeeeere we go again ! *rolls eyes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

everybody knows that the berd is the werd


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Forcing oneself to write is not only difficult, but also prone to producing lame works.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Some carelessness, a dash of clumsiness, and voilà - my first injury at work. That spindle cuts promptly through steel and it goes into my finger. Ouch. Well, at least it was an interesting experience watching the doc stitch that up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm definitely going to think of her name mixup everytime I feel like hating The Caved One. Oh man, haha. It's a good thing it wasn't to her face. Freudian slip? :lol

My feet are so sore. I've been on them all day.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

This is great: :lol

_Yesterday I was buying a 2 large bags of Purina dog chow at Walmart, for my dogs Winston, Chief, Gus, and Maximus. I was about to check out when a woman behind me asked if I had a dog._

_What did she think, that I had an elephant?_

_Since I had little else to do, on impulse, I told her that no, I didn't have a dog, and that I was starting the Purina Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I ended up in the hospital last time. On the bright side though, I'd lost 50 pounds before I awakened in an intensive care ward with tubes coming out of every hole in my body and IVs in both arms._

_I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry and that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again. (I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was enthralled with my story by now.)_

_Horrified, she asked if I ended up in intensive care because the dog food had poisoned me._

_I told her no; I had stopped in the middle of the parking lot to lick my butt and a car hit me._

_I thought the guy behind her was going to have a heart attack, he was laughing so hard!_

_WAL-MART won't let me shop there anymore_.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*"Reality is the leading cause of stress amongst those in touch with it." 
~Jane Wagner~*


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

That *was* a nipple!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Christ.................what a ****ing stressful day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

What a ****ing night!

Me and a friend stayed up all night together. I taught him interesting things from Latin and Greek grammar that he really wanted to know about (i.e. the supine, the locative case, the gerundive, "aspect" of verbs). But after a while, I'd taught him all he could realistically take in in one day. I was starving (I hadn't eaten since lunch-time, and by now it was midnight), so we went to McDonalds. I had to get fish since it was technically Wednesday. It was gross.

The rest of the night we spent having cybersex with random guys in chatrooms. When we double-team, we actually make a convincing girl. I'm better at writing purple erotic things (_good_ cybersex), and he's better at dragging pictures out of guys who have no intention of being fair with it. We got fake photos of a porno site and everything. It was absolutely surreal the lengths that guys would go to to be sexual with what they thought was a horny girl.

And then we had breakfast at Huddle House (I had one egg because I'm technically fasting, so one large meal and two small today) and went to the Wal-Mart before I finally had to take him home so I could get my homework done.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> If the ape-men could do it, so can I. As a matter of fact, I bet even _you_ could. =P


No, I don't think.. wait. Are you being condescending?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Love stinks!!! Yeah, yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I am ashamed that I was so blind. I can't believe how I realized just how miserable I was with him until I broke up with him. Life actually feels worth living now.  I feel so much pity for his latest victim.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> No, I don't think.. wait. Are you being condescending?


Well, what if I was? What'cha gonna do about it? Huh?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eeeee


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The word inevitable springs to mind.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tired of an inefficient Decepticon government starting robot wars in countries that never attacked Autobot soil? Tired of relying on a dwindling, finite supply of foreign Energon cubes? Optimus Prime gives us change we can believe in.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm impatient.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Not existing must be 100x easier. Than this.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I hope everything goes okay tonight.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I know exactly what's going to happen. First of all there'll be all the "Last time I saw you you were this tall..." comments from random relatives. Then my dad will start taking the piss out of me. Then my brothers will join in. And then everyone except me will get drunk. 

I really don't want to go.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really don't care. I'd rather sleep. That has been my motto for weeks now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Drama!


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't want to die



IoH, how's everything going?
How's that job'a yours


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Death to Videodrome. Long live the new flesh.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This chocolate bar rules. Dove can own Hershey's chocolate any day!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This town sucks i spent all ****ing evening looking for an evening class to join to yanno compliment jujitsu n the gym n whatnot n what did i find **** all that's what if you dont include aqua aerobics and dance umm yeah maybe in another life.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish my drastic haircut would have disguised me, but my old classmates still recognize me. I was at a gas station, and some guy says, "Long time, no see." I turn around and it's this guy who was in my class in high school. There was a one and a half minute convo between him, his sister and me. That's the third anxious moment today. My social anxiety hasn't improved since the day I was born. How have I made it this far? I feel so unique that there's no one at my school like me. The few people I do see like me, I wonder if we'd ever talk. How funny that Somewhere Over the Rainbow by that Hawaiian guy comes on iTunes while I'm writing this.


Scratch that. I'll just go with, "I hate country music."


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

solasum said:


> Scratch that. I'll just go with, "I hate country music."


I hate it too. I'd love to never, ever hear it again. I think the worst thing I ever heard was "The Honky Tonk Badonka Donk" :lol.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

why does he want to pry into me? i'm made of metal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

What was the real cause of that tear?.....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why do people just shove all their work on my shoulders? Pull your own weight, for goodness sakes.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I hate when cheap customers make a big deal over 50 cents. I paid the tax for you _and_ I reduced the price already! wtf!!!! people are never happy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It's brass monkeys and i'm starving life doesn't get any better.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> Well, what if I was? What'cha gonna do about it? Huh?


Umm.. I'd tell you that it isn't very nice.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I shouldn't forget my glasses again.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I just remembered something. Years ago at a restaurant, I saw the sign on the back of the door to the kitchen, which read, "Employees must "wash hands."" Why was "wash hands" in quotes?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Coward said:


> IoH, how's everything going?
> How's that job'a yours


Things are hectic, what with this one woman at work who has it in for anyone who does the slightest little thing wrong. Seems like I can never get enough sleep, though you can't really disappoint me if I'm getting weekly paychecks.

Thanks for asking, btw.
What about yourself?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just came home from filling prescriptions, and my brother came all the way downstairs just to ask me where I went. I said, "the store," and he immediately retreated back to the circle of hell from whence he came. I can't even sit alone in my room and, ever-so-softly, allow a fart to delicately poof without him sprinting across the hall going, "WHAT WAS THAT? WHAT DID YOU DO? DID SOMETHING HAPPEN? DID YOU FALL? DID SOMETHING BREAK? OH MY GOD WHAT HAPPENED?"

It's absolutely none of his business that I'm on meds, what they're for, etc. I had to stuff the pharmacy bag down my f*cking _pants_ in order to avoid an awkward situation, simply because he's way too nosey.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

http://rinkworks.com/said/courtroom.shtml
I don't know if these are real situations but they are hilarious, I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

solasum said:


> I just remembered something. Years ago at a restaurant, I saw the sign on the back of the door to the kitchen, which read, "Employees must "wash hands."" Why was "wash hands" in quotes?


That's a quite unsettling...
http://www.unnecessaryquotes.com/2009/02/you-sort-of-have-to.html


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

What's the difference between flavoured water & juice? 

The level of dilution

Some son of ***** is making millions off of dilution!:mum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my fart smells like rotten eggs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

TMIa


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

awww, are you missing your little cube, itty bitty demon? Well come and get it then!
Aww you can't! you're dead...well at least you died in the right place. Right there in hell.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm tired of feeling guilty for missing a day of school once in a while, no matter how sick I am. I honestly don't feel well and have a fever so why can't I feel okay about not going?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Weeeeeeell that was better than a kick in the fanny.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Is it supposed to be that colour?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Coffee is the nectar of gods. I forgot how amazing that stuff is. Seriously.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

What happened to the saying, "Wanna bet?"


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Enthrilling doesn't quite cut it somehow.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

boy, i cant wait for lobster dinner tonight


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

"who's your favourite german?"
well i don't know, they're all so great

"who's your favourite earthling?"
well i don't know they're all so-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-I hope that random grunt that came from either my dad or brother wasn't question directed at me. 

-It has to happen. I hate them for causing me additional anxiety. 

-I'm dead tired.

-I hope that music synched to my mp3 player alright.

-Another week gone by. Time flies when you're actually doing something to occupy it.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I was hoping the loner wouldn't be a werewolf, but of course, loners have to be the weirdos.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww jizz douche why tf am i still awake ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Must I always make an otherwise regular conversation awkward by being honest?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's sooooo tempting to push that big red button.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh wow they're big :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Ummm....stuff and stuff?
Good stuff. :yes*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I was a blind coward.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Don't push me cuz I'm close to the edge
I'm tryin' not to loose my head
huh huh huh huh

Its like a jungle sometimes, it makes me wonder
How I keep from goin under

A child was born, with no state of mind
Blind to the ways of mankind
God is smiling on you but hes frowning too
Cause only God knows what you go through

~ excerpt from "The Message" by "Grandmaster Flash"

Thank you, have a nice weekend.  *


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Recovery sucks pantyliners.


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

I like the way you dress, and I'm tired of everyone else criticizing you for it. I like that you don't think clothes are that important, and I like that you wear them until they fall apart. I'm sorry my mom bought you American Eagle clothes for Christmas. She's an idiot.


----------



## Linus (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe in another life...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I get to spend my 21st birthday at the funeral of a distant relative I have talked to maybe three times in my life. Awesome.


and it was as awesome as expected.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

What the world needs now is love, sweet love.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

"All you need is love!"
John Lennon, very smart man. So sad! Shot in the back.


----------



## Rhydian (Mar 1, 2009)

I think therefore i exist (descartes)


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

It's the only thing that's there's just too little of. ♪

I really don't do my part.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to stir the chili at 2:00. Who's gonna remind me?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My taste in music can only be described as guilty. *coughs* lol


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay, I can't take this anymore. The bug has bit me, I have to go back - today. I'm excited :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I cannot stand living here. They are the reason I'm like this.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, I've just spent the last 12 hours having to put up with my neighbour hammering, drilling and stomping up and down the stairs. I finally pluck up the courage to go around and ask "Could you tell me how much longer this is going to go on for?", and all I get in return is "F**K off!"

Charming.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't believe someone actually broke into the tampon box to steal the change.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bored bored bored. Movie is a whopping 22.5% complete. I'm wasting my off time.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

15 to 20 inches tomorrow. Overnight. On a Monday. I hate work. I hate shoveling. I hate getting up early. I hate Mondays. Seems like I'm in for a lot of hating tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Why Excuse Me Madam, Have You Seen My Sanity? I Seem To Have Misplaced It"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rhydian said:


> I think therefore i exist (descartes)


Cognito! Ergo est!
I think! Therefore you is!
King of the Moon - The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Finally! A dependable wifi I can piggy-back on while working at home.*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

There's things to do and people to see, but i don't want to do anything or see anyone...so **** it.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh god I hate mondays.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*"Once I Was Free But Now I Am Trapped, 
Once I Was Trapped But Now I Am Free"

Control Denied
*

...Indeed this is the daily struggle of a socially anxious person...anxiety on anxiety off...


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

NO


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish for the ability to speak loudly and clearly. IS IT REALLY THAT HARD?

I'm tired, so why am I on here? I could be reading, but I have no interest in anything when I'm this tired. The thing is - I don't _want_ to be tired. What is the point of being awake all day for work if I come home and can't be distinguished between a zombie?

Happy birthday bro.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Blah monday's kinda like the fugly sister of weekdays.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the only way I'm going to be able to get back in touch with people I knew at university is to do some detective work, find out where they live, go and stalk them, and then 'accidentally' bump into them somewhere, making up some cock and bull story about why I'm there. 

I'm being completely honest when I say that seems a lot easier to me than joining Facbeook. Is that weird?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My neighbor just gave me his frozen left-overs. Why? Why would someone do that?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The pressure is building.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I went through all that only to find it had fallen down the back. Good lord.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

that would be really weird.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Blah monday's kinda like the fugly sister of weekdays.


 :lol

*So true!! :yes*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Finally! A dependable wifi I can piggy-back on while working at home.*


:yay !!!

*Sounds awesome. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I wish for the ability to speak loudly and clearly. IS IT REALLY THAT HARD?
> 
> I'm tired, so why am I on here? I could be reading, but I have no interest in anything when I'm this tired. The thing is - I don't _want_ to be tired. What is the point of being awake all day for work if I come home and can't be distinguished between a zombie?
> 
> Happy birthday bro.


:squeeze

*Just feel like givin' you a hug.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> I think the only way I'm going to be able to get back in touch with people I knew at university is to do some detective work, find out where they live, go and stalk them, and then 'accidentally' bump into them somewhere, making up some cock and bull story about why I'm there.
> 
> I'm being completely honest when I say that seems a lot easier to me than joining Facbeook. Is that weird?


*Good luck. I hope you can find the strength within you to take small steps in the right direction. You'll gradually get better, take as long as you need. Learn more about yourself and what makes you up.... but most of all to accept it and love yourself. Everything will fall into place in time. :squeeze*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Welcome to the jungle
We got fun 'n' games
We got everything you want
Honey we know the names
We are the people that can find
Whatever you may need 
If you got the money honey
We got your disease

In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your shun n,n,n,n,,n,n,,n,n,n,,n,n,,n knees, knees
I wanna watch you bleed

Welcome to the jungle
We take it day by day
If you want it you're gonna bleed
But it's the price you pay
And you're a very sexy girl
That's very hard to please
You can taste the bright lights
But you won't get them for free
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Feel my, my, my serpentine
I, I wanna hear you scream

Welcome to the jungle
It gets worse here everyday
Ya learn ta live like an animal
In the jungle where we play
If you got a hunger for what you see
You'll take it eventually
You can have anything you want
But you better not take it from me

In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your shun n,n,n,n,,n,n,,n,n,n,,n,n,,n knees, knees
I wanna watch you bleed

And when you're high you never
Ever want to come down, so down, so down, so down YEAH!

You know where you are
You're in the jungle baby
You're gonna die..............
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your shu n,n,n,,n,n,,n,n,n,,n,n,,n,n,,n knees, knees
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Feel my, my, my serpentine
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your shun n,n,n,n,,n,n,,n,n,,n,n,,n.n, knees, knees
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle 
Watch it bring you to your
It's gonna bring you down!
Ha!

*IKD JUST POPPED INTO MY HEAD. :cig **


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

That storm was way overblown by everyone in the news. :roll


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

dax said:


> That storm was way overblown by everyone in the news. :roll


Really? How bad was the storm???


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

There really is no delicate way to phrase "Oh, I was staring at you because you're gorgeous and I want to pounce you, even though we've agreed to be just friends."


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( light is coming from window already, what should i do today ) O o .


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

_I think we miss that touch so much, that we crash into each other, just so we can feel something._


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I love leftovers!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Is 27 degrees Fahrenheit too cold to go out walking?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't want to dooooo this. It is making me aaaanxious.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Screw French, I'm sleepy.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

buttery cinnamon raisin toast is yummy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've given far to many people I know the silent treatment, little to no contact for extended periods...maybe I'll feel able to change that down the road...I don't know

I thought I would lose myself to find myself but I remain lost...Who am I?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And I don't understand why I sleep all day and I start to complain that there's no rain 

And all I can do is read a book to stay awake and it rips my life away, but it's a great escape 

escape......


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I think I am going to take a nap this afternoon....a day off is a beautiful thing.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I did it anyway. Only for a couple of miles, but what the hay.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really love those gentle windchimes on the neighbors house I keep hearing today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> :squeeze
> 
> *Just feel like givin' you a hug.*


Aw, thanks Coco. I do complain about every little thing though. This, however, remains a large problem. I'm looking into fixing it somehow if I can stay awake long enough :b.

I don't really "hate" her anymore, but avoid her because she's annoying, loud, and unpredictable. The upside of this is that it often gives me something to laugh at when my imagination runs wild at what she might possibly be angry about.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> And I don't understand why I sleep all day and I start to complain that there's no rain
> 
> And all I can do is read a book to stay awake and it rips my life away, but it's a great escape
> 
> escape......


I heart that song oh so much.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel so emotional jeez must be the monthly visitor.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

sanria22 said:


> Really? How bad was the storm???


They said 15 to 20 inches. Was more like 6-8 at most. Liars.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Jeez, I really need to stop lurking in the SAS member photo album section. It makes me want to violently sandpaper my worthless face off.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dear neighbour, 

I think it's time to turn off the Christmas lights.

With regards, 
njodis


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why did I have to handle this? He should have known I would screw it up.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> Jeez, I really need to stop lurking in the SAS member photo album section. It makes me want to violently sandpaper my worthless face off.


Aaaand my violent imagery quota for the day is filled. Goodness.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> i feel so emotional jeez must be the monthly visitor.


*lmmfao!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Dear neighbour,
> 
> I think it's time to turn off the Christmas lights.
> 
> ...


*HA! OMG thats some crazy **** right there!* :yes


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really hate the constant worry that plagues me.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Aaaand my violent imagery quota for the day is filled. Goodness.


You should have seen my first draft.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

My glasses are smudged...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a problem with voicing my unvoiced dental fricatives.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I was once asked by two girls, aged 8 and 10, whether I wore make-up. When I said "No, never", they were horrified and said "But you have to put some colour on your face". Well I've just made my first attempt at painting my nails and it's gone terribly wrong. If I can't add colour to my nails without looking like I've had the tops of my fingers chopped off and they're bleeding pink blood, then there's no way I'm touching my face.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Driving through tunnels never fails to sedate me. It's so soothing.



njodis said:


> Dear neighbour,
> 
> I think it's time to turn off the Christmas lights.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I'll take care of it ASAP. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_"I Thought Smiles Made Me Into A Buffoon
I Thought Smiling Sent Confused Messages Of Me As The Collaborator
I Assumed Other People Would Take This As My Acceptance Of The Status Quo - Trouble
I Assumed Other People Would Know What I Know
So I Opted To Show My Anger & Disdain 
Use My Every Opportunity To Complain
Until I Realized It's All A Game
So I'ma Try Again"_

*HKB Finn - Smile(Excerpt)*​


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"If I didn't say anything you'd just be quiet all day wouldn't you?"

Why yes, yes I would.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh tears why do you wet my pillow so ?.... oh wait it's just drool.

















(jokin, jokin))


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Drella said:


> Of course. I was labeled "The Shy One" on her Facebook thing. Ah... expected.





IllusionOfHappiness said:


> "If I didn't say anything you'd just be quiet all day wouldn't you?"
> 
> Why yes, yes I would.


The same thing happened to me today. I was in a group today, and I said something, and the girl said, "Oh, wow, we finally got a smile out of her." Smile was gone for the rest of the day.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

A Harry Potter theme park?!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

solasum said:


> A Harry Potter theme park?!


I could see that happening...

Can't believe I slept for 17 hours today.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I HATE THIS SKANK, WITH HER CHIPPER OUTLOOK AND ANIMATED FORM.
http://www.regiftable.com/RegiftingRobinPopUp.html
I keep trying to throw her off, but somehow...

A-HA, nevermind! I finally prevailed. _Box of exotic teas_?! Surely you jest. The response we were looking for is "soda can cozie." Soda can cozie.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe I should read a book. It'll distract me from reality for a while, and he's sleeping anyway. I haven't started either novel yet. Have I mentioned I'm tired lately? Yeah, well, still there.

Supper, writing, novel. In that order. And I will re-emerge less depressed, or...or something. I don't know.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Moment of Zen.

I have no idea how this happens.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A selection of my random thoughts...

"...Ah, the grey area, for some reason most things/feelings like to reside there. Apparently grey is a much more comfortable/comforting shade than most would care to admit"

"If it's not definite then it's indefinite...If it's indefinite then no matter how much I will myself I shan't be able to completely grasp it...If this proves true it is indeed unsettling...If it's proven otherwise then my inability to grasp in completion is indeed distressing"

"I lack the motivation that is so required to say without any reservation, "**** Fear In All It's Many Forms". Perhaps this is laziness...or fear motivated inaction....which phrasing do you prefer?"


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

How do you keep in touch with someone? It's impossible for me. I've got nothing to say over the phone, nothing to write in an email. I just don't get it.


----------



## Hamels (Feb 6, 2009)

If I ever let my kids (assuming I have kids in the future - which I don't think I want anyway) act like that I hope my wife (assuming I have a wife in the future - which I do want probably) kills me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

solasum said:


> A Harry Potter theme park?!


I would so live there. I'm not even exaggerating.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yup the word ***** springs to mind


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> I HATE THIS SKANK, WITH HER CHIPPER OUTLOOK AND ANIMATED FORM.
> http://www.regiftable.com/RegiftingRobinPopUp.html
> I keep trying to throw her off, but somehow...
> 
> A-HA, nevermind! I finally prevailed. _Box of exotic teas_?! Surely you jest. The response we were looking for is "soda can cozie." Soda can cozie.


OHHHH, I get it...Every number you get after doing the math is divisible by 9, and all the gifts divisible by 9 are the same. Plus, those gifts are randomized so she doesn't guess the same one every time. That filthy lil' animated defecator.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> OHHHH, I get it...Every number you get after doing the math is divisible by 9, and all the gifts divisible by 9 are the same. Plus, those gifts are randomized so she doesn't guess the same one every time. That filthy lil' animated defecator.


haha, yeah, It took me _forever_ to figure that out (because I'm stupid).
The sick part is, I got to the point that I would just randomly pick one and she'd get it right. I really began questioning life itself at that moment.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I would so live there. I'm not even exaggerating.


I have a comment that's even more sad. My friend wants me to go with her to the Infinitus 2010 Harry Potter convention, which is at the same time and place as the new opening of that theme park.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

It was the Fourth of July 
With Lucy in the Sky
I remember pine trees and the coat of many colors
I was nineteen
I'd do anything
**** like that now scares me but I'd like to do it again
It was Independence day
I've seen the other side and I say
I've been insane
And I won't ever be the same


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

solasum said:


> I have a comment that's even more sad. My friend wants me to go with her to the Infinitus 2010 Harry Potter convention, which is at the same time and place as the new opening of that theme park.


A Harry Potter conference? I'd so go to that.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm, watch french porn to learn french? hmm...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm in my shorts . . . and I don't mean ma' undershorts. Yay Spring!*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg pot noodle is a godsend to lazy students.....seriously.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

It's hugely satisfying to finally liberate that huge clot of earwax. Yes I know, I'm irresistible.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Now, I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to turn purple.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Who the hell does she think she is????? :mum


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mind_games said:


> Hmm, watch french porn to learn french? hmm...


oui


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Call, but cancel pls. The weather is ***tty and I want to read. I got to page two last night and lost interest. Almost as much interest as I've lost in telling you anything again, ever.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Got my wish.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's so nice out today... it's literally shorts and a t-shirt weather and a few days ago I was wearing winter gear. This place literally goes from winter->summer->winter these days. Spring and autumn don't exist anymore. =O


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Neighbours who bring round any form of chocolate are great human beings.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh i'm drunk i should sign out before i say something ****ing stupid.


----------



## Madison87 (Feb 27, 2009)

:lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just can't wait.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I could murder a ****ing coffee....seriously.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother spilled gravy all over himself and, somehow, it was my fault... even though I wasn't even in the room at the time. Yes, that sounds quite logical to me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Drella said:


> My brother spilled gravy all over himself and, somehow, it was my fault... even though I wasn't even in the room at the time. Yes, that sounds quite logical to me.


You should spill gravy on him sometime in the future & then when he begins accusing you can say that he had time to complain a week or 2 earlier.

Indeed that is my random thought at the moment, perhaps you shouldn't though, it probably won't be as great as I just imagined


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm so excited... I just can't hide it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*i just wanted to drain my radiator. That's all. For the good! Of my faithful jeep. But nooooooooooooo, mr plastic drain plug, who was hiding behind the blinker btw (wtf?), had to twist and break. But don't worry dark god of backyard (or parking lot) mechanics, i got sumthin fo yo ***. I sat thru 3 hrs of the watchmen y'day, you'll have to bring your "A" game sucka. *


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Singing is a temporary cure to loneliness.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just saw the most amazing person ever, and I need him in my life.

He was riding a tricycle.
With a basket.
And several American flags majestically flowing behind him. 
With streamers jutting out of the handlebars. 
And a yellow helmet upon his cranium. 
I love him.
He was also 70+ years young, my friends.
I love him.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stupid coworkers, wishing sickness upon me and such. If this thing is going to take over, could it at least quit favouring my right nostril? It's quite annoying. Thanks.

More lovely mental images coming your way.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"...it seems I'm chasing satis-dragon...wait...it seems I'm chasing Dragon-faction...er...oh yes...it seems I'm chasing satisfaction..."


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

The worst that could happen is that she says no and I just call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

What on earth causes throat ulcers? Every site I visit says a likely candidate is herpes, which is entirely possible, considering my extensive, indiscriminate sexual history. B*tch please. 
...Stress, maybe? Stress _and_ herpes?
(I know they're likely referring to a different herpes strand, but I'm extremely bored. Besides, I just like talking about herpes).


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^And we so enjoy it when you do! :con :lol *


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

All my opinions are sh*t. This is why I don't talk.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Who just called and canceled dinner plans again?

ME!!!

I am the epitome of social awkwardness. I will be alone forever. I am destined to wander the earth in solitude, save for my 13 cats and innumerable sex dolls.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*How the hell do these people keep getting my phone number?*

Bolded because the board doesn't allow typing in all caps, and that's the only way I may express my outrage in text form.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You know you've hit rock bottom when you're posting after yourself in the random thoughts thread.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

they come 45 minutes late and they ring the door expecting me to show them the condo...i'm not the damn realtor...**** you! Next time, come at the right time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ow, my face hurts. Awfully large bottle of painkillers I bought. And effin rightfully so. There was a larger bottle, but I still have some common sense left.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh lemme see umm.... My name is sean and i have a problem, yup i got a freakin drunk drunk again.... hence the reason i wrote drunk twice i think.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!! wonderfull cheese!!
light and fluffy or full of holes,
chew in mouth and down it goes,
eat too much or way too fast,
then the yummy goodness just wont last!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i was amazed to find out that banana's are artifcially made such a bright and vivid yellow (its a side effect of the rapid ripening chemical or summat). CRAZY!!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Drella said:


> You know you've hit rock bottom when you're posting after yourself in the random thoughts thread.


could be worse. you could be having a conversation with youself.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> could be worse. you could be having a conversation with youself.


agreed. coz that'd be just weird!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

After telling my mom of my emotional troubles, I am now dubbed "crazy girl" for any odd behaviors exhibited. Which is unfair cuz I'm not crazy and yet craziness makes perfect sense to me. And someone called me tubby. Oh, body, why must ye abandon me too??


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I wish I had a butler that served me tea on a tray and told me funny jokes.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Now I realize that her creamy voice was totally fake.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really get tired of that panicky feeling I get inside.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

That kid is going to drive me crazy!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Work sucks.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Shut ya damn gate moron!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> More lovely mental images coming your way.


Cornflakes and sneezing do NOT equal a good time.

See? I told you.
Stay tuned.

Tomorrow, if this is still weighing me down...how many medications will I be taking?
The usual propranolol, clonazepam, and reactine, plus extra strength tylenol and whatever I just took to stop my nose from running like a faucet. And I'm too lazy to call the pharmacy to make sure I don't die mixing all this crap together.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's too difficult to decide which classes I want to take.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish there was a way to grow hair super fast. :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I wish there was a way to grow hair super fast. :blank


Oh, me too. I'd grow out my now somewhat hideous blonde highlights. Could I look any more like everyone else?

I'm wearing an orange t-shirt. It makes me look tanned, but it's see-through. F***. I hate layering.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

First time outside today in four days. I realize I hate where I live. I hate this city. I hate the tree outside my window because its part of this city.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man could they have come at a more inconvenient time i think not.


I say aww man too much...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess sometimes in life you try your best and you get nowhere.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I just don't get that marginal utility thing.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

bear said:


> I realize I hate where I live. I hate this city. I hate the tree outside my window because its part of this city.


Lol , i know the feeling unfortunately.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Klonopin + gin + beer = the inexplicable need to apologize for things I can't remember.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> Klonopin + gin + beer = the inexplicable need to apologize for things I can't remember.


Totally.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

*Your PM box is 93% full.*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

the first person who milked a cow must have been rather messed up in the head


----------



## Linus (Mar 1, 2009)

Pain sucks...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

She's such a sweetheart...I'm lucky I met her. :mushy :heart


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I can spend hours doing absolutely nothing and be content with that. I feel more concerned about what other people would think then what I actually think myself.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So impatient with this, and with good reason. It's on its way but please hurry up!!


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm dickrolled. Well, I was thinking of having a couple of beer.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

This daylight savings time change really ****ed up my sleep schedule. I need a caffeine boost. :cup:hyper


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

time changes should be banned :wife


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Slaying 10 of those guardians wasn't easy pie, but i did it and i got my title.
Hail, slayer of lost temple guardian!! 
Just to clarify things...this is the stage 10 boss of the first episode :lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

The time change didn't bother me because I have been on day light savings all winter. I have been getting up an hour early. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

We left at seven this morning and it was still dark out. What the fluck?

Real bad idea to take those pills. Baaaad. Very, very bad. I can type, but that's about it. My eyes keep going hazy and gravity is pulling me down stronger. I can't focus.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> I went out with some girls from class last friday to some house party. I was reminded of the social idiot that I am.
> 
> I wore some nice heels, cute jeans, and my Silver Surfer t-shirt. I show up to the house where we all were going to meet up and they were all dressed really nice. I knew they had a problem with my shirt (The jeans and heels were fine) because one of them sarcastically said "Nice shirt," as she looked like she just saw a car crash (The same face expression in my avatar). I jokingly said "Yeah, my plan is to not get laid tonight" They all laugh. One of them ended up letting me use a cute top.
> 
> The rest of the night was a complete failure.


Not in a while but indeed I've felt the same about a night out, my sympathies

As for my thought,

"I Think I'll Just Lie Down..."


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg........ n that's all i got today.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

"Saturday: dinner with me. I can't _cancel_ that again."

Seriously, what's the purpose of a persuasive essay on cynicism?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why can't I ever think of anything to say?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My sister puts up with a lot of **** from this guy...she should let me take a baseball bat to his head and hit some sense into him for about an hour or so...but she loves him, so i gotta respect her and her choices. I'll keep all my little anger inside, for now.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Napping anytime after 7:30 at night is just depressing.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Today went by slow. It was one of those days where I was just thinking 'Ugh, I wanna go home' for most of the day. Tiredness might have had something to do with it.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

can't quite imagine 'it's raining men'


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I am pretty sure this is going to be the 3rd worst year of my life.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why am I even on here? I'm having a ridicilously important math test on thursday. I'm a social retard AND a math-phobic. I fail so much at life, it's not even funny.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am so tempted to place a ridiculously large bet on a football game.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am dreading this appointment today. :afr


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

"Well-schooled people are conditioned to dread being alone, and they seek constant companionship through the TV, the computer, the cell phone, and through shallow friendships quickly acquired and quickly abandoned."

John Taylor Gatto


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

^ No I chickened out. I would have won as well. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It is borderline unicorn and I stand by this decision. At least at that angle. But damn. It turned out.

This will make no sense to anyone but myself.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

what if spaghetti DID grow on trees?!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i could murder a chippy.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Aww man i could murder a chippy.


that's harsh. and after all it's probably done for you too!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hehe ssh i'm serious aww man i always crave fast food at like the strangest hours in the morning ugh Pot Noodle will have to frickin do.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I feel hungry now.*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

this game is seriously addictive.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why does she have to wear those form-fitting hot(?)pants (oh, it works) every day? Oh, as she walks away. Sigh....

p.s. I am not a pig. Yes I am. No.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I feel a bit better today but I'm still very sad. It really hurts to know I could care so much for someone and they never ever cared back even 1 bit. To be cut off without even a goodbye...do I really deserve that? I was hurting...I had to know the truth. I am sorry. Its too late now. I guess you'll be happier without me always clinging onto to you and asking you to chat.


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

I just wanted to snatch that huge PDA phone off her hands and bring it down on her right temple. That or a Kansas City Shuffle. Just kidding, I like her. She's cool...yeah...not one bit annoying.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

I just wanna sleep all day and forget all those thoughts that's bothering me for awhile.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

lemon poppy seed muffins are delicious

nomnomnom


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh we've got the *******ing bleep test tonight.

On a positive note though we get skull**** a couple policemen, good times.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*My Random Thoughts Are:
*
"Why is it that people rarely can embrace silence?"

_'...instead they choose to fill the air with the sound of scoffing or throat clearing...it must be because of the beauty of those sounds...or perhaps because they make me jump at times... or perhaps because I'm simply to awkward...'
_
"Whichever reason, it seems there is little to no consideration for the beauty to be found in silence"

*That's my piece for today*​


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wonder how many posts I will write today and then change my mind before pressing 'submit reply'


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Seriously i let him look after my house for one night n he trashes the place wtf ?

Aww man who needs enemies with family like this.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Whoa.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Guess I'll go make some deviled eggs now.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

why cant pokemon be real?!


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

"we are young ladies and we will surely die"

yes, even you


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i wish the mystery woman in this song would sing me a lullaby a capella in the dark.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe we could move in together...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I wonder how many posts I will write today and then change my mind before pressing 'submit reply'


*Dude, I'm like the BIGGEST freakin' deleter ever. Especially on Facebook. I still can't believe I've survived there so long there. 
I'm keeping more quiet. *hugs*

*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sings*

Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up,
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.

Fish don't fry in the kitchen;
Beans don't burn on the grill.
Took a whole lotta tryin',
Just to get up that hill.
Now we're up in the big leagues,
Gettin' our turn at bat.
As long as we live, it's you and me baby,
There ain't nothin wrong with that.

Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up,
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.

Goodnight all & (((big hugs)))


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I need to learn to put up with dishonesty and not let it bother me so much. But how?? I don't think I can. But I need to, nobody is honest and if I can't accept that then I'll never ever ever be happy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Ricky was a young boy, he had a heart of stone.
Lived 9 to 5 and he worked his fingers to the bone.
Just barely out of school, came from the edge of town.
Fought like a switchblade so no one could take him down no.
He had no money, noo, no good at home.
He walked the streets a soldier and he fought the world alone
And now it's

18 and life, you got it
18 and life, you know
Your crime is time and it's
18 and life to go
18 and life, you got it
18 and life, you know
Your crime is time and it's
18 and life to go

Tequila in his heartbeat, his veins burned gasoline.
It kept his motor running, but it never kept him clean.
They say he loved adventure, "Ricky's the wild one."
He married trouble, had a courtship with a gun.
Bang-bang shoot 'em up, the party never ends.
You can't think of dying when the bottle's your best friend
And now it's

18 and life, you got it
18 and life, you know
Your crime is time and it's
18 and life to go
18 and life, you got it
18 and life, you know
Your crime is time and it's
18 and life to go

"Accidents will happen", they all heard Ricky say
He fired his six-shot to the wind - that shot blew a child away.*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^^ hey, i like skidrow!! 

I hate the damn stun type attacks in games...and i especially hate the stupid part where they make you press left and right on the pad real fast to get out of it sooner. It's ****ing useless and annoying. If you're gunna stun me, fine, but don't ****ing make me whack my pad left and right like a ****ing hyperactive coke sniffing kid so i can get out of it 1 or 2 second before the stun time ends.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Yeah I was listening to that song in the car today! Skid Row 18 and Life blastin' yo! For real, I was singing loudly too, I enjoyed myself. 

Video games, eeehhhhhh, Play the easy ones or I can't be bothered.

Although I do need more practice on my ROCKBAND. *sigh**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Seriously i let him look after my house for one night n he trashes the place wtf ?
> 
> Aww man who needs enemies with family like this.


:squeeze

*I would've been FLIPPIN' out big time.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> I need to learn to put up with dishonesty and not let it bother me so much. But how?? I don't think I can. But I need to, nobody is honest and if I can't accept that then I'll never ever ever be happy.


**hugs**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Seeing my expired warning for "innapropriate language" at the bottom of my screen is like having a stigma attached to me.

A stigma of innapropriate language attached to my soul.

Damn my potty mouth. Damn it to hell!

Curse curse curse. Coco, you are not your environment you grew up in. You no longer need to curse constantly. What's that? You feel you can't. Like it is somehow out of your control? That's a lie. You are letting your impulsiveness rule you. Damn my Aries fire sign being all impulsive! Coco, you can't blame everything on your astrological sign and/or element. You know this. Get with it.

*end of current random thoughts*(actually I have a lot more, they never stop!  But I will stop. I will use my strength and stop myself from wanting to run at the mouth. Now only if I could stop my brain. I will. I will master my brain, I think....)*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> :squeeze
> 
> *I would've been FLIPPIN' out big time.*


Haha yeah thanks Lori.

Aww man i can't afford to keep replacing **** it's okay if you've got rich ****ing parents that tend to your every *******ing need.

But blah **** it i'd rather be independent than rely on ANYONE for ANYTHING.

k, end of rant.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My goatee has grown long enough that I have to comb it, another month or 2 & I'll be picking it out like old times


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know how to feel just now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aww man, now i want that cool looking mount. It looks like a black chocobo!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, tomorrow is going to be horrible.

:die


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

cats are not naturally made of cheese


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Seeing my expired warning for "innapropriate language" at the bottom of my screen is like having a stigma attached to me. *
> 
> *A stigma of innapropriate language attached to my soul. *
> 
> ...


*Haha, I can't stop cussing either. I think I said the F word once when I was five then it became like poetry to me. Honestly it's a creative endeavor. Let's have an SAS cussing contest Muvvafuvvas.*


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't believe that I'm getting up two hours early the day of the test to begin to study for it.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

:^)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I got given a free frozen pizza yesterday. I am eating it now, and I don't like it.

Stupid useless free things. I was all excited for my free frozen pizza.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

oh my, thats a huge...sword you have there.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so sleepy the room is moving.

In other news, the older woman in the Trojan vibrating touch commercial looks like my mother, and that is excruciatingly disturbing.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I really dont like my handwriting, Ive always been messy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Haha, I can't stop cussing either. I think I said the F word once when I was five then it became like poetry to me. Honestly it's a creative endeavor. Let's have an SAS cussing contest Muvvafuvvas.*


*YEAH!!!

BUT.... We'd all be ****ing bannned! Then what?

hahahahhahahhahahahahhaahahah

LMAO.

I agree though it is like poetry.

I don't think God has a problem with it either. I know he doesn't because he told me himself!!!! In my brain!!!! I was like **** yeah!! I love you God and baby Jesus!!! 

K, gotta go I have a playdate to attend. 

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...........

Life is ****ing good.*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i need to learn to feel happy for people. i'm so envious it's pathetic.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I wish I had some kind of closure. Oh well. Life sucks.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

who am i :con


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

**** telemarketers.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

δεικνυμι, δειξω, εδειξα, δεδειχα, δεδειγμαι, εδειχθην - "show"

3rd s. - δεικνυσι(ν), δεικνυται, εδεικνυ, εδεικνυτο, δειξει, δειξεται, δειχθησεται, εδειξε(ν), εδειξατο, εδειχθη, δεδειχε(ν), δεδεικται, εδεδειχει(ν), εδεδεικτο

3rd pl. - δεικνυασι(ν), δεικνυνται, εδεικνυσαν, εδεικνυντο, δειξουσι(ν), δειξονται, δειχθησονται, εδειξαν, εδειξαντο, εδειχθησαν, δεδειχασι(ν), δεδειγμενος εισιν, εδεδειχεσαν, δεδειγμενος ησαν

ω κληδες έλληνικαι, φιλω ύμας.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> δεικνυμι, δειξω, εδειξα, δεδειχα, δεδειγμαι, εδειχθην - "show"
> 
> 3rd s. - δεικνυσι(ν), δεικνυται, εδεικνυ, εδεικνυτο, δειξει, δειξεται, δειχθησεται, εδειξε(ν), εδειξατο, εδειχθη, δεδειχε(ν), δεδεικται, εδεδειχει(ν), εδεδεικτο
> 
> ...


My guess is Greek


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I endured enough small talk today to last me a lifetime.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> **** telemarketers.


Yeah, seriously.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just avoided another invitation out. Go me! I'm sure she'll give up trying to be my friend really soon. I don't deserve a friend, anyway. There's no reason anyone should put forth any degree of effort into getting to know me.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmm, it's Friday the 13th.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

According to facebook, she "hates herself". I'm guessing this is because of the terribly honest message I sent her. I don't want her to hate herself, I want her to back the hell out of my business. Too much to ask? Hopefully not after today. I guess she finally realized where she went wrong and feels bad about it. I _do_ want her to feel shameful and sorry.

It's kind of a drag. She's a nice girl, but she and her family live by far too many guidelines. Clearly we are not going to last. We have a grand total of one thing in common: murder is bad. Really, that's about it. It was nice having her around throughout highschool, but we're complete opposites and I'm quite ready to face that fact. If this means I'm back to being friendless, it's still for the better.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

There is nothing to say, really. My wife's sleeping in the other room. We went to see Gran Torino today, she didn't like it, while I did. Amy MacDonald's song keeps going over in my mind. Some time later I'm gonna go there and hug her. Some time later she will feel better. Tomorrow I'll sweep the rooms and dust the shelves.

I haven't posted in here for 2 years, it seems.
But all my poems are still here. That's nice. It doesn't seem so long ago that I wrote them. All the italicized letters look horribly large though. Maybe one day I'm gonna come in and fix that.

I haven't been in a really serious anxiety for a long time now. No, wait, there was that first time at the dentist's. But after a 2 visits I became mostly calm. And it wasn't social anxiety, just... dentist anxiety because I haven't been to a dentist for ages before this.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i wanna get ****faced.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

darnit I can't remember!..I think skydiving would be a mind freak lol


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

bah ram ewe


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

bored bored bored


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate disappointing people, but I'm sick of trying to please everyone. It's just not gonna work.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yay for fridays


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear Workforce:

I am sorry my resume is crap. Please overlook this and hire me? Pleeeeease? PLEEEEEEEEEASE?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Why are people always late? Whats so hard about leaving early to get where you need to go on time?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What a load of ****e. They ****ing deserved it as well the ****s.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'M SO BORED.
Seriously.

And I'm of the opinion that Sweet Tart jelly beans are a sick ploy. A ploy to make idiots like me eat sour candied blobs as though their laced with drugs and purse their lips in discomfort.
... And use the word 'purse' as an adjective, something they would never otherwise do.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't decide on the major....


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

As a result of not eating for like three days I'm kind of hungry.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez what to do tonight aww man getting ****faced again looks highly inevitable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"...(mumble,mumble)...I hunger...(mumble,mumble)...gotta launder...(mumble,mumble)...should shower...(mumble,mumble)..."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the great depression


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

****, I need to understand the subtle social cues involved in text messaging. Non-sequiturs are apparently frowned upon, and if someone asks what you're up to, it's generally a good idea to answer and then say, "you?" _Damn_ it. I'm never going to have any friends.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I took the SAT today. It was SO long! I hope I did well.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oooookay that never went well.

Wtfever the word clingy springs to mind back to the drawing board i guess huh .


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Whoa. That Zircon Quadav must've been tough. I thought it was only DC. And I killed it! Hahahahah

Thank goodness I had my npc with me. :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to get off my butt and do a few small things. Simple things. My butt, however, is glued to my chair. How does one address this situation? Chair Remover doesn't exist, and I'm not walking two flights with a chair on my behind. Gosh Elyse, you're such a chair potato. Mmm, potato...

There is really no explanation for my lack of obesity. I mean, come on now.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Chair Remover doesn't exist, and I'm not walking two flights with a chair on my behind.


could be fun to try tho!!


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

i am a procrastination station

:clap


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

1 week without a cigarette.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Coffee?
yeah, sure I'l have some, thanks.*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Coffee puts me in a good mood almost every time. I'm probably addicted, but hey.

:drinking coffee right now


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Can you hear the Rangers sing ?

Noooooooooo !

Noooooooooo !

sorry had to be done.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I remember when I'd wake up to three pages of random thoughts that had magically appeared while I was sleeping. Now it's like three posts.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm going into the office for a minute to play a joke on my lovable and attractive boss. She should never have told me she wanted to have Gavin MacGregor Rossdale's lovechild. *


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I remember when I'd wake up to three pages of random thoughts that had magically appeared while I was sleeping. Now it's like three posts.


*You may not be sleeping long enough or maybe you're using the wrong magic word. It's no longer POOF, it's ABRA-CAPOOFRA. Try that and I think more will appear.*

*Btw, in the most non-weird, non-creepy way, I wanted to tell you the pic you posted recently was gorgeous. You're a beautiful young woman. Get an agent and some headshots already!*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Okay, just one more. *

*Good mental health starts at the cellular level. Thnk about it. *


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WE ARE BUILIDING A RELIGION
A LIMITED EDITION

Loud music makes mindless busywork way more fun.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Giving myself online makeovers is hilarious yet tragic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My head hurts...must be one of them aches


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Gotta go to the post office. I hope shes not angry Ive taken so long to send her 2 week overdue birthday present. Just do it Lauren and get off this forum!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Damn, Ron Silver died..


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> Damn, Ron Silver died..


Dammit.

"Death is the greatest kick of all ...that's why they save it for last."


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Finally, a chance to relax!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I hate when I take a test on how masculine or feminine I am and I find out I'm neither adept at empathizing *nor* spatially locating things.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I can haz cheezeburgers? LOLCATS/DOGS/BUNNIES/BIRDS are taking over my life!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That was an entertaining game


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

24 hours of socializing in the weekend and I didn't really feel that exhausted afterwards. Thank you Kpin.

And Happy Birthday Sis! Has it really been 9 years since you were born? Unbelievable.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i've just urinated up ur lamppost. lol!!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Damn. It's on backorder.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Not really the end. Is it ever really the end?

So I was going to make tuna salad to make tuna sandwiches. Boiled my egg. Opened the tuna. Go to put tuna in bowl. THEN my brain decides to remind me that WE HAVE NO MAYONAISE!!!

So then I decide, okay, I'm going to make this brocolli au grautin rice. Okay. Easy enough. But not for me. No, because I literally need to read directions to things EVERY time I make it, even if I'm making it for the millionth time - just to be sure I get it right. This time I didn't. So, what happens? I friggen make it wrong!! What a dumbass am I? Yeah, you are supposed to BROWN the rice BEFORE you put the water and seasoning in. I PUT THE FREAKIN WATER AND BUTTER IN FIRST BEFORE THE RICE!! WTFH? I'm "special". And by "special" I mean "special ed" special.

I need to do brain exercises. Well, when I go back to school and/or take classes, that will help. Hopefully my brain will recover then. Unless I'm in early stage alzheimers, then I'm ****ed.

Okay, back to playing with my kids whilst the food is cooking.*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

IIIIII don't wanna work, I just wanna bang on de drum alllll daaaayyyy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This game has a hard learning curve.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *You may not be sleeping long enough or maybe you're using the wrong magic word. It's no longer POOF, it's ABRA-CAPOOFRA. Try that and I think more will appear.*
> 
> *Btw, in the most non-weird, non-creepy way, I wanted to tell you the pic you posted recently was gorgeous. You're a beautiful young woman. Get an agent and some headshots already!*


Hmm, sounds feasible enough. POOF is so _easy_ though. I can't say ABRA-CAPOOFRA if I'm intoxicated! Or maybe my Random Thought Cape was inside-out (there's a cape for every occasion dontcha know?).

Thankyou for the kind words, much appreciated. And although I don't consider myself "ugly", an agent would be hard pressed to find anything significant about me. I just like messing around with my camera and editing software(s). They can really make anyone look fantastic.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love that I get to spend my entire spring break doing research and completing work. Fantastic.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hmm, sounds feasible enough. POOF is so _easy_ though. I can't say ABRA-CAPOOFRA if I'm intoxicated! Or maybe my Random Thought Cape was inside-out (there's a cape for every occasion dontcha know?).
> 
> Thankyou for the kind words, much appreciated. And although I don't consider myself "ugly", an agent would be hard pressed to find anything significant about me. I just like messing around with my camera and editing software(s). They can really make anyone look fantastic.


*Haha, well then you could be a closet dorky computer spokesmodel. A cape? That is wi-old dude.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Not really the end. Is it ever really the end? *
> 
> *So I was going to make tuna salad to make tuna sandwiches. Boiled my egg. Opened the tuna. Go to put tuna in bowl. THEN my brain decides to remind me that WE HAVE NO MAYONAISE!!! *
> 
> ...


*You know what they say, you can tuna salad but you can't tuna fish...that doesn't sound right * :con :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Okay, FINALLY I get to say my Random Thought of The Day...I have a sure fire plan for GM to secure government money. . . change their name to AIG!!??* :wtf:mum


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I broke my cable box today so you're all stuck with me for awhile, mWAhahaha. *


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sooooo sleepy, now i remember why i wuz a coffee *****. :fall


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My mom will never care.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soooooo hungry , jeez i moan too much .


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*"I'm both Socially Anxious & Anti-Social"*

The little time that I do spend out & about I'm either giving off a vibe that says "Leave Me The Hell Alone" or a vibe that says "I'm Awkward & Timid"


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I had a good day today. Why don't I feel better than this? :?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

For the first time in my entire life, I think I have purchased a bra in my proper size.

It's amazing. It's comfortable. It's supportive. How did I live before this?!

I'll stop telling you all overly personal information now. Night.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> Sooooo sleepy, now i remember why i wuz a coffee *****. :fall





seanybhoy said:


> Soooooo hungry , jeez i moan too much .


Then eat something and go to bed!


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel really depressed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had to ask this person what their spiritual beliefs were.... because of a feeling I had.

" My spiritual beliefs are pretty out there. I don't believe that anything is evil or that there is a hell. I believe that we are all powerful spirtual beings that experience multiple lives, multiple worlds and multiple dimensions. Essentially I believe that I am my own god  "

Interesting........ I wonder if this is an evil person? I mean, evil people believe they are their own God and are in love with themselves and don't really care about others...unless they are putting on a good act to get what they want. This person is EXTREMELY narcissistic, is addicted to sex and has sex with anything that walks. But in his words, 
" I love all types of women and am fortunate enough that they all like me." Yes, I've had threesomes many times and just the other day had a foursome with 3 girls."

Oooooooooooooooooh you are so awesome! NOT!!!! :no

That person that was in my 4th grade class that all the girls had a crush on could be evil! Or, I am just jumping to conclusions! 

I can relate to only one thing he pointed out in his spiritual beliefs:

"I believe that we are all spirtual beings that experience multiple lives, multiple worlds and multiple dimensions."

But "you are YOUR OWN God" ?? Yeah, if you are evil you are your own God. 
But with the people who DID NOT turn away from God upon their creation, God is inside of you and a part of you and outside of you for he/she created all that is. But to say you are actually your own God, WOW. No wonder he is so narcissistic and never experiences remorse/guilt, etc. He's like that Patterson dude. :yes I think I might have indeed found an actual evil person. Who knows!

Now, do I delete them? I should. But I'm kind of too scared. Wierd, huh? Yeah, I'm weird but whatever. I'll just leave them "hanging" there.

Yuck I need a shower just thinking about this person.

Okay I'm out - going outside that is! BAM!


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

I was listening to Danzig's 'How The Gods kill' Album yesterday, while laying down in my bed with my eyes closed. After the album ended I started to hear, what I thought, a hidden track where kids were whispering "Lucifer" over and over again. Well, I get up and find out it was my 10 year old cousin and her friend calling me a "loser" through the window (next to my computer). They wanted to know if I was going to watch iCarly, which I did. It makes me feel great that even 10 year olds think I'm a loser.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Seriously, how can a fish just disappear inside of a 75 gallon aquarium!? 
Unless.....the others....are cannibals. :afr


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I wish I had a boyfriend or best friend or a family that cared. I feel like the most alone and lonely person on earth.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I want to go shopping. I need a job.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Dentist next tuesday. Oh god, anything but that!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*How My Brain Communicates 
By Canadian Brotha*

*My Whole Brain Says:*

_"...I'm slim but still have a decent amount of belly fat..."_

*My Left Brain Says:*

_"...Perhaps you should work it off this summer & look ripped..."_

*My Right Brain Says:*

_"...If you lose it you'll be a twig & twigs fall off the tree..."_

*My Whole Brain Says:*

_"...This debate has solved nothing..."_​


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Preparations are underway!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*The cable man is here fixing my box. I have really enjoyed it being off tho'. Peaceful. The dude is from Liberia. *


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

What if one day 2 + 2 = 5?


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

you are much more pleasant than your last name.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*In the GLBT forum, do you think they have a thread titled, RANDOM THOUGHT OF THE GAY?*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why is AIM doing this to me?!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why is everyone wearing green today?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> *In the GLBT forum, do you think they have a thread titled, RANDOM THOUGHT OF THE GAY?*


****. I should have named it that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *The cable man is here fixing my box. I have really enjoyed it being off tho'. Peaceful. The dude is from Liberia. *


Oh yeah??


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

The Reader: definitely not feel-good movie of the year.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Romeo taaaake me somewhere we can be alone.

Get the hell out of my head, Taylor Swift. Why do I even know that name?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> *In the GLBT forum, do you think they have a thread titled, RANDOM THOUGHT OF THE GAY?*


Interesting notion but no.

We do however, have detailed plans on the destruction of the traditional family through the use of same sex marriage. :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^I KNEW IT!* :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Oh yeah??


*Yeah. I highly recommend him if you or anyone needs their box fixed.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> I wish I had a boyfriend or best friend or a family that cared. I feel like the most alone and lonely person on earth.


*Aw*, :squeeze


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Feeling pretty down today over something, and feel I really need to either get out the house for a while or try out some meditation techniques to clear my mind. Though at the same time know that most likely by tomorrow I'll be feeling better.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow i'm so pale , seriously i haven't been outta the house during daylight hours for the last 3 months cuz of my recovery ballocks shabang.

Jeez that's finally over so i guess i better face the light aww man i look like the living dead.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I allowed myself to be completely ripped off buying music today because I'm lazy and impatient, but I unwittingly picked up a bargain of ‘THREE GREAT MOVIES: Taxi Driver, Casino, Mean Streets’ on DVD for just £7.49. Not bad. I've never seen Casino.

My life is so great. I should get started on my autobiography.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why am I so freakin' tired?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

C'mon life, what's next? Am I gonna lose my job now?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a brick of cheese called "Edible Colored Rind". Damn right it better be edible. I wonder if they sell one called "Inedible Colored Rind" :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Yeah. I highly recommend him if you or anyone needs their box fixed.*


I know a lot of people who need their box fixed if you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Wow i'm so pale , seriously i haven't been outta the house during daylight hours for the last 3 months cuz of my recovery ballocks shabang.
> 
> Jeez that's finally over so i guess i better face the light aww man i look like the living dead.


YAY!! :yay So glad to hear your able to get out their in the light!!!!
I got a bit too much today. It's amazing how strong it is even this time of year. I have a bit of sunburn on my face from playing at the playground for 3hours. Boy, did that wipe me out!

Then.... on my way home something unexpected happened. I get a call from my childhood bff that I've been talking to more than the other, that she wanted to know if I'd go to the hospital with her for support, her doctor sent her because she was spotting. She was 7 weeks or so pregnant and have had abnormal HCG hormone levels for weeks. They weren't doubling like they are supposed to, signalling something is wrong. Long story short, They found no heartbeat on the ultrasound. I started to cry when they said that. But it really is for the best ... and I really really hope this a chance for her to open her eyes more and realize what is important right now. Her kids. Good thing they didn't know about the pregnancy. She's not even divorced yet...it's from her financee. She broke up with him right before she found out that she was pregnant but stayed when she found out a day or two later.

and it goes on.....

Here I go jibba jabbin.

Yeah and why am I drinking coffee at 11pm?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I know now none of them ever cared...for you can't care about someone and lie to them about nearly your whole life. I'll never ever be able to trust anybody because everybody always lies to me :cry


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Why can't this just end?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

why cant banana's just grow on trees?! it would make life so much more simple!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Purdy's Peanut Butter Chocolates. In my mouth. Ohm nommmmmmm.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I should live my life as though I'm going to die in a month. I wouldn't want to be mean to everyone and that be the last memory that they have of me. Just acceptance and kindness.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Watching my married coworker get hit on by the delivery guy, good for her, but creepy from him.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish we had a forklift.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Just got laid off. Now what am I going to do?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmmm. Retirement plan or universal healthcare? Which one will take me to five pages...


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

I really like watching spongebob.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> YAY!! :yay So glad to hear your able to get out their in the light!!!!
> I got a bit too much today. It's amazing how strong it is even this time of year. I have a bit of sunburn on my face from playing at the playground for 3hours. Boy, did that wipe me out!
> 
> Then.... on my way home something unexpected happened. I get a call from my childhood bff that I've been talking to more than the other, that she wanted to know if I'd go to the hospital with her for support, her doctor sent her because she was spotting. She was 7 weeks or so pregnant and have had abnormal HCG hormone levels for weeks. They weren't doubling like they are supposed to, signalling something is wrong. Long story short, They found no heartbeat on the ultrasound. I started to cry when they said that. But it really is for the best ... and I really really hope this a chance for her to open her eyes more and realize what is important right now. Her kids. Good thing they didn't know about the pregnancy. She's not even divorced yet...it's from her financee. She broke up with him right before she found out that she was pregnant but stayed when she found out a day or two later.
> ...


Ya it was scorching here too, aww man it's like it jumped from winter straight to summer.... not that i'm complaining of course.

Sorry to hear your friend miscarried though that aint so cool .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's slowly - SLOWLY - warming up here. I haven't even tried on my new shoes yet. Neither pair. Just that one left shoe that they had on display. I want to know what they look like, and it had better be nothing below _awesome._

My legs could blind you. Spray tan is orange. Tanning beds scare me, cost money, and would probably make me sweat profusely. Tanning weather starts maybe around June here, haha. I'm in for a wait.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I waited 50 minutes to see my doctor to get a prescription refill. I said all of three words to him. Then I went home. Best afternoon everrrr.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't know if taking the SAT a month before I graduate is worth it. I'm so sick of having to prove myself worthy academically.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want the jooooooob give me the joooooooob.

Seriously. I'm a nice person. GIVE ME THIS JOB.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Life is getting back to normal... Well, whatever the hell normal is.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I _cried_ a little after watching this clip: http://www.universalorlando.com/harrypotter/video.html


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I'm writing my cover letter.

To whom it may concern:

Please hire me. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease. I'll be your bestest friend forever if you do.

That's all I've got. Am I good to go? Guys? Guys?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank God it's ****ing Friday.

My head is blastin', feels like it's going to ****ing explode.

Now I'm running late AGAIN to get my kiddo to pre-k.

yay.

I'M SO ****ING TIRED!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Ya it was scorching here too, aww man it's like it jumped from winter straight to summer.... not that i'm complaining of course.
> 
> Sorry to hear your friend miscarried though that aint so cool .


Glad to hear you had a warm up, that is alllllllllllllllllllways good.

Yeah, it is sad about my friend. The saddest part is she really doesn't care about any of it. I hate having to tell an almost 29 yr old to go on birth control when it's common sense. Anyway, her doc sent her in for a D&C yesterday. So they go in there and suck everything out.

Catch ya'll on the flipside.

TGIF and all that ****.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

stupid dumb**** goddamn mother****ers


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wow one of the managers dress is too short for the dress code. not that i mind


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

But I don't wanna grow up..I'm a toys r us kid.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

swim away fugu!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

liarsclub said:


> There is nothing in the world like having a loving arm around you.


the next best thing is to have the other arm and the rest of the body 

--------------------------------------

finally i can ride my bike to work.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Logan X said:


> the next best thing is to have the other arm and the rest of the body


damn!! you beat me!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Here it comes!*

Oops! Missed it!

Damn random thoughts. They're never there when you need one. Any other time they'd be bouncing around all over the place.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*If I was any sicker I'd bet even money the postman would be the grim reaper. My skin even hurts, no lie.*


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I've unintentionally lost 5 pounds.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A moment of boredom taught me how to change the themes of windows xp & of firefox. I suppose boredom can be a learning experience


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*It is time to dial back on the old roughage. Brown good. *
*Red not good.*


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm going to a Ryan Adams concert tonight!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> *It is time to dial back on the old roughage. Brown good. *
> *Red not good.*


TMI

Either that or you need to cut back on the tomatoes and strawberries. Actually when my nephew was still in diapers his mother panicked.  She had given him some strawberry pie.(mostly red glaze and few strawberries) When she changed his diaper the next morning it was loaded bright red. :teeth


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*LOL, your story is grosser than mine. :lol I looked down and kinda took inventory of any red stuff I'd eaten, but I knew it was blood, lots. But I've never had this before, so I'm pretty sure it is the hi roughg content I've been eating. *


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

yummy... lol


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel peaceful today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Coffee coffee coffee coffeeeee. There is no waking for me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*^Hey, you should try some coffee, just a thought. *


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^ take sugar?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODLES!!  here i come kitchen!! ready or not!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *^Hey, you should try some coffee, just a thought. *


:lol

You're certainly not slow with the sarcasm.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate being the only sober one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *If I was any sicker I'd bet even money the postman would be the grim reaper. My skin even hurts, no lie.*


:squeeze

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I had to flip some guy off in the truck behind me. ****er. ****ing beeped at me for STOPPING AT THE STOP SIGN. Dude, it's the ****ing law, you have to come to a complete stop and if you don't and a cop sees you YOU ARE ****ED. Plus I was watching a cop car go by in my rearview mirror and didn't know if he'd be peeking to see if I'd do the complete stop.

Anywho I look through my rearview and did a "what the ****?!?" move and then flipped him the bird.

Yeah I guess I have a short temper at times. Especiall when it comes to driving.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bah.

Meh.

Ugh.

*falls asleep*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *^Hey, you should try some coffee, just a thought. *


:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I hate being the only sober one.


You should be proud. :yes

Maybe a change of friends? :stu

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Good night all.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Current bane of my existence: Yuppie scum on the Home & Garden Channel. If I have to hear another cutesy couple complain about the fourth bathroom in their summer home being too small, I'm startin' a nailgun massacre.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> You should be proud. :yes
> 
> Maybe a change of friends? :stu
> 
> :squeeze


Don't get me wrong i wanted to get ****faced too but yeah long story concerning the other night n blah n crap.

Hugs backatcha anyway.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel all emo today aww man i need to stop feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna get ****faced.


k, im done.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If there's anytime to tell her, it's now. So, does a really involved Christian judge those who aren't? I don't know how she's going to react but I can't say I care because of what happened lately. Religion plays a leading role in her life, and has absolutely nothing to do with mine. Seems like something she should know.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I had to flip some guy off in the truck behind me. ****er. ****ing beeped at me for STOPPING AT THE STOP SIGN. Dude, it's the ****ing law, you have to come to a complete stop and if you don't and a cop sees you YOU ARE ****ED. Plus I was watching a cop car go by in my rearview mirror and didn't know if he'd be peeking to see if I'd do the complete stop.
> 
> Anywho I look through my rearview and did a "what the ****?!?" move and then flipped him the bird.
> 
> Yeah I guess I have a short temper at times. Especiall when it comes to driving.


*LOL, this reminds me of someone??!! :lol Hope you're feeling calmer and those *******s learn how to drive damnit!*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Shout out to the Crickets, You're "historicool". I love rearranging words. *


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I kinda wish tomorrow was Monday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm constantly thinking I should remove a few of my poems & the pic I post in my profile, then when I go to do it I think well they are already there so what's the point?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I wish I had a kitten.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Today is not a good day to complain and get on my case. Leave me alone and give me my space.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Some people should learn to keep their mouth shut.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Abuse of power must be fun. I'm willing to bet they laugh their way out the door.

I got my 4 hours overtime today, drank way too many things from Tim's, and climbed a mountain (sort of). I never remember that the left side is suicide, but I wanted a nice shot of those icicles and the treehouse-in-the-making. Getting down was much harder, but I seem to have mastered a solution of sorts that doesn't end in a concussion. Also - running into a thorn bush? Yeah, not a good idea. It's too bad the weather wasn't nicer, I might actually have attempted to get a view from the top. It's no use climbing partway up because you can't see through the trees, even if there are no leaves on them yet.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so funny. I'm only kinda sortof friends with ONE person on this planet and I'm constantly trying to end this friendship. We are not real friends, mind you. It's just that you need someone to hang out with and do group work in school. 
Anyways, she's annoying. She's so depressed and socially anxious, and it's getting on my nerves^^ I'm a hyprocrite.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish I was special


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

What's Circle City?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Tired. Project was supposed to be half finished today. Not started. Oh dear.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*tired*
*so tired*
*very very tired*

**** ****ity **** ****.

My nerves have been super shot lately now with getting this house. Soooooooooo much to do, so much to think about.
I need to keep reminding myself to slow down and just take it a step at a time.
But holy brain overload!
:um :afr :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm so funny. I'm only kinda sortof friends with ONE person on this planet and I'm constantly trying to end this friendship. We are not real friends, mind you. It's just that you need someone to hang out with and do group work in school.
> Anyways, she's annoying. She's so depressed and socially anxious, and it's getting on my nerves^^ I'm a hyprocrite.


lol. Yeah some "friendships" can be so weird.

Reminds me of me and one of my two childhood bffs. I truely think she simply doesn't like me AT ALL anymore. She is SO MISERABLE every time I talk to her. She doesn't talk to me at all on the phone. Making me want to get off right away because I feel like I'm bothering her. Yet, I'm the one with social anxiety? Maybe everyone is right and it's just her, she's just *****y. But I'm serioulsy done & sick of it. It's time to face the fact that since I've stopped becoming her parasite, that we have grown apart in more than a million ways in that we pretty much have nothing in common anymore. I don't even care if she doesn't like me anymore because I really don't think I like her at all anymore either. I give people a million chances too many. And this is an example of that but I've had enough, I'm ready to offically "move on" from this "friendship."

I'll probably give her one last call when I find out if I get the house for definite and if she's all, "Oh yeah......?" like she usually is, **** her and I'm done. If she can find it in her heart (wait, I'm really not even sure if she has one, really) to be happy for me and say, " Congrats! :clap " then I'll have one last glimmer of hope for the friendship. If not, then she can seriously kiss my white *** for the last time.

**** it! It ends up sending me all this negative energy that pisses me off for hours. Not worth it. :no

Besides, my new friend who will live across the street is 1,000 times better as a person and a friend than she ever was or ever will be. 
(Thank you Jesus)


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Installers working in the kitchen all day. Tired as hell, but have to stay awake in case they need me for questions (that I have no clue how to answer anyway). Hungry, but no access to real food. Can't watch TV or listen to music because of the noise. On verge of panic. Awesome morning!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That sounds awful.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Its gonna be a long week..or two.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

...And I forgot to mention that one guy's cellphone ringtone is "The Itsy Bitsy Spider".


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm still tired as hell. Oh man and yet so much to do. I can't do caffeine or I'll get crazy and I can't afford to get any crazier than I am.

Yeah I just told the very very rude worker/owner at that natural foods store I always go to that I won't be going back there anymore. I'm so sick of people being outright ****ing rude. Dude, I'm giving you business, A LOT of business. She gave me enough attitude today (long story)and now, well, that is ****ing it! **** it.

Maybe I'm on the verge of a major nervous breakdown. People just keep on pissing me off. It must be me? Or is this some sort of challenge/test to confront these rude people and learn to deal with extreme amounts of stress all at one time? I have no idea.

So much going on. So much so much so much.

*deep breathe*


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

hello


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My friend is such a character.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ewww, i have to move out in june....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sitting alone in my room with the curtains closed & I have my nerves about me...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really don't care. You can do it if you want, but I don't care. I already mentioned that, you say? I don't care about this either. I care about getting a decent amount of sleep.

Heh, she hasn't replied yet. I wonder what she's thinking. I'm real curious about how she'll respond (if she decides to at all). Tsk tsk.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tracks of time move unevenly through life, leaving behind the detritus of mayhem like trails of slime following a snail.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow could he be any more creepier.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

^Let's just say for amusement that someone licked your stomach. Would it feel like sandpaper? I can't reach mine but I imagine that's how it would feel.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't want to do it. I don't want to do it. Maybe if I don't think about it, it'll just go away and disappear.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

When he said hi, I didn't realize he was talking to me. Then I turned around and he was looking at me, so I said hi. Then he says, "You're so quiet." I said, "What's wrong with that?" Instead of being defensive, I should have just agreed, "You're right."


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> hello


Hello!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Cleaning extravaganza has begun. Swiffa? check. Pledge? Check. Fantastic? Check. Here I go.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

So, if you're at the store and you see the fancy artwork for Colgate "Paradise Fresh" toothpaste, assuming that it has a refreshing, minty taste, do not be fooled. Don't let the flashiness reel you in. Sure, it's in a purple tube, but I (rationally, I thought) assumed it was mere decoration. Nothing about the name "Paradise Fresh" alludes to the disgusting flavor that hit my taste buds. It has left my mouth with a not-so-fresh-feeling that leaves me wanting to brush until my gums recede. It's ****ing GRAPE. Grape toothpaste. I feel like I squeezed a Kool Aid Jammer all over my toothbrush, and no amount of subsequent brushing can remedy the situation, given that I just keep coating my mouth in a heavy layer of grape.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Sometimes I think I'm being too hard on the people of my city when I say they're ****s. But then I go outside.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Paul'sBunyon said:


> ^Let's just say for amusement that someone licked your stomach. Would it feel like sandpaper? I can't reach mine but I imagine that's how it would feel.


Ooooookay erm moving on.....

....jeez where did all the ****hot weather go ? 
aww man back to miserable rainy windy freezing coldnessness if that's even a word.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No thoughts today... sorry.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Better than last time, but still miles from perfect.

I'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Rosie Riviter


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Paul'sBunyon said:


> ^Let's just say for amusement that someone licked your stomach. Would it feel like sandpaper? I can't reach mine but I imagine that's how it would feel.


The answer is no.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This page has had *666* visits.
I feel popular. On teh intarwebs. What an outstanding accomplishment.

I think tonight will be a super early night and I'm 100% okay with this, given that I have awesome dreams. Cause, that would be nice and stuff. I don't usually remember my dreams during the weekdays due to waking up so fast to turn off my alarm (which might I add, didn't go off this morning!).


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> This page has had *666* visits.


Well I just gave it another one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> hello


*Hi hon! 

:squeeze*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Better than last time, but still miles from perfect.
> 
> I'll get the hang of it.


:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> This page has had *666* visits.
> I feel popular. On teh intarwebs. What an outstanding accomplishment.
> 
> I think tonight will be a super early night and I'm 100% okay with this, given that I have awesome dreams. Cause, that would be nice and stuff. I don't usually remember my dreams during the weekdays due to waking up so fast to turn off my alarm (which might I add, didn't go off this morning!).


*666 :lol

I called it tonight that on Dancing with the Stars Holly would get three 6's again. heh. She even looked like a debil when I remarked it. :lol

I wonder if there is really any real validity to that number and if so, what exactly it is and why that number?

Hmmmmmm....

I'm going to go use the google now! :yes

Nooo wait, I'm changing my mind on that. Yeah... "not going into the "dark side" :no They'll suck you in.

True story.

G'night! *


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't know about you, but I don't find this conversation the least bit interesting. My cousin has nice tits, that dress reveals her cleavage nicely. That's interesting, wow my life sucks. I don't have anything to say. :yawn


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Drella said:


> So, if you're at the store and you see the fancy artwork for Colgate "Paradise Fresh" toothpaste, assuming that it has a refreshing, minty taste, do not be fooled. Don't let the flashiness reel you in. Sure, it's in a purple tube, but I (rationally, I thought) assumed it was mere decoration. Nothing about the name "Paradise Fresh" alludes to the disgusting flavor that hit my taste buds. It has left my mouth with a not-so-fresh-feeling that leaves me wanting to brush until my gums recede. It's ****ing GRAPE. Grape toothpaste. I feel like I squeezed a Kool Aid Jammer all over my toothbrush, and no amount of subsequent brushing can remedy the situation, given that I just keep coating my mouth in a heavy layer of grape.


Flavoured toothpaste pisses me off, **** whoever came up with that idea. I never thought I would appreciate mint flavour so much as when some fool thought he/she had a better idea.

And on that note to hell with flavoured water as well


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Third day of kitchen repairs with undoubtedly another coming, plus I'm under heavy "intestinal discomfort". Dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

..sounds like something I would do but it wasn't me i tell you..please believe me!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not sure what's worse: eating chocolate frosting by the spoonful or not having a job. hmmm... I have no life.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( umm what am i going to do today ) O o .


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice we got to train at the cop shop tonight i wonder if i can steal a truncheon.


Aww man i just spilled my Pot Noodle


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I will do this!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't take it any longer. Apparently, my writing isn't "on the level that it SHOULD be" and I seem to lack sufficient understanding of the basic premises of a myriad of topics.. Basically, he thinks I'm an idiot and that I should drop out because I'm embarrassing myself. 

..Well, that's just one more thing to pile on top of the much celebrated gang-up-on-and/or-insult-Drella week.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mother****ing ***** **** ******* ****ing attention seeker.

PLEASE. GET. OVER. IT. AND YOURSELF. ****!

Okay, I'm done :yes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drella said:


> I can't take it any longer. Apparently, my writing isn't "on the level that it SHOULD be" and I seem to lack sufficient understanding of the basic premises of a myriad of topics.. Basically, he thinks I'm an idiot and that I should drop out because I'm embarrassing myself.
> 
> ..Well, that's just one more thing to pile on top of the much celebrated gang-up-on-and/or-insult-Drella week.


 :rub


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Work made me want to kick puppies today. And I love puppies.
She is so vile, what do they see in her? I would seriously like to know this. Maybe she used to be less of a hardcore biznatch or something. I don't know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A Lazy Day, A Glass Of Red, An Episode of Oz...A Lazy Day


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

... and this is exactly why I'm depressed.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just observed kids for psych311. I was anxious, but it was so fun  I rarely feel this good cuz of social deprivation. SA can really mess someone up.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BildungsRoman said:


> WHAAAT! there has been a ten-year follow-up study on *ninety-four* people who have survived jumping in front of a train! what the hell? the river it will be then, I don't want there to be any chance at all in the matter.


You should talk to someone brah.

....yeah i know like i'm in a position to give advice.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i had to walk home in my socks , stupid ****ing blisters.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hip hop is dope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

werd


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

What's it this, death week? So many people have died (well, people I've heard of).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*whatever. *


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Why are the paid for Google ads in our forum so negative?
First one reads "Anxiety is a Living Hell"


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I feel so weird about yesterday... Knowing that other people knew about my problem made me feel so sick of myself. =\


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I had thought of something but have had enough time to forget it... about a half hour, lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ladder? Letter?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man why do i always leave everything til the last minute ?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

wish someone else could have all of my thoughts


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh wow. "making sexy time with car-wash vacuum cleaner" :lol.

http://jalopnik.com/5185264/update-michigan-car-wash-vacuum-molester-gets-90-days-in-jail


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't believe anyone will ever love me. 
emo.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

something isnt right about this whole situation


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't stop listening to Beyonce's Halo.

Halo halo haaaaaaalooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not clingy, I'm just very loyal!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Arghh. Maybe I did overreact. I major in that, after all. But she's being just as defensive. Things are slowly clearing up though so hopefully this ends well.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, I have cows.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I'm not clingy, I'm just very loyal!


Awwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ACTUALLY really enjoyed the bishop's homily today. It was great. (my niece (in-law) asked me to sponser her for confirmation.) 
True Story.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Chemistry... a curse and a strange blessing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My ten year old cousin just called me long distance for help with his French homework.

If he gets anything wrong, I'll never ever EVER live it down.

(Also, I feel really bad because I burst out laughing when he first said he phoned for homework help. Not out of malice, it was just so....random. Trying to not feel like that whole side of the family hates me right now.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"I hope your dinner takes moment to dance on your taste buds singing a tune by the name of flavour"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh my head... oh it hurts...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i'm not related to them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Four..klonopin...was not a good idea! Why would I do that? Oh, oh look it's my saved bottle and I haven't been usiing them, might as well load up. They will lose their effect soon. Eff. Unless someone has beer, this isn't worthwhile. I just feel ultra tired and unsteady.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm out of meds but this meditation session has helped me today


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I love it when dickheads who cruise around in their cars all day stop and ask me for my number, and then when I ignore them proceed to drive along beside me so I can't get away from them. I especially love the really persistent ones who, having failed to get my attention once, drive up a side road, turn round, and come back to try again. One guy did this three times the other day. What the **** is wrong with people?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay
I took two naps
and ran six miles
That means, I should sleep nine hours :lol


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think Linkin Park's song Hit the Floor is about bipolar disorder.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

How did this get moved back a page?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man Scotland are gonna get smoked tonight that's for sure , bah should be a good game anyhowzers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk, I'm a woman's man— no time to talk


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I don't think that my social anxiety's something I'll overcome.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just so you all know, I might have a kidney infection.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

God I hate the internet


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My neighbor will not leave me alone. I'm considering buying a knife and renting a boat.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Job details:

"Applicants must be aged 18 or over. Previous retail experience preferred but not essential. Duties to include cash handling, stock control and keeping the store in a clean tidy order. *Duties involve selling adult products which may cause embarrassment to some people.*"

Hmmmm. Dare I?


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

I really enjoyed that Zodiac movie.......I wonder if I could solve that case.....probably not......back to work....


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hahahahaha... the ShamWOW/Slap Chop guy was arrested for punching a hooker. The sheer number of viable puns is enough to make my head explode. Somewhere, Billy Mays is maniacally twirling a globe and going _Muhu-ha ha ha_.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

The ShamWOW bust is quite sad actually. He drunkenly picks up a $1000 prostitute with his well-deserved infomercial earnings, yet the first thing he does is _kisses _her and he gets his tongue bitten in return. Obviously the guy is lonely, and desperately starving for love. 

Oh, who am I kidding. That's the funniest ****ing thing I've ever heard in my life. How many pints of trollop-blood does the ShamWOW soak up in one go?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There's one thing the ShamWOW can't absorb: free-flowing humiliation. But it can hold approx. three pints of prostitute blood. Oh, infomercial guy: making hookers bite his tongue off.... one slap at a time!
Just goes to show you: all of these pitchmen are just a flash in the pan; the Billy Mays empire will never topple.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^The above posts about Shamwow are rather amusing, I'll have to look up that story^^^

As for my thought,

She thinks that asking in front of my dad is the way to get me to do things for her, how annoying...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had trouble opening my left eye. Just a little. _It's 12:30, opeeen sesameee._
So that's what a coma feels like. Good to know?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

pffffffffffffffffffffft people.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why am I so depressed today?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to be healthier.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom says "trim your goatee & follow the trendy styles"

I say "I'm not much for trends, my bro 1 & 2 are but not me"

Translation

My mom "look proper"

Me "Nah, proper sucks"


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm contemplating buying a car but undecisive about going and which ones to test drive. Oh, why am I so undecisive?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Do you ever get the feeling that if you just stopped talking to people, stopped showing up to events, and basically shut everyone out, no one would really notice? For a long, long time?


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

personhood is scary.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I want to be healthier.


me too.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

it's a lovely day, and I'm going for a walk.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Damn, I slept on my eyebrow last night, so it's sticking out like a longitudinal afro and my face looks like Ernest Borgnine.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

My nap wasn't long enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're going home. :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bananas. That's what this is.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i'm genuinly amazed at the indepth conversation that my mum and dad had over the techniques and strategies of bettering your results on Wii Fit!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soooooooo tired :fall


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I love high-speed internet, whereupon I can finally fulfill my Motown cravings on youtube.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

If I had a shoe for every discouraging thought I'd have a lot of shoes. :|


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Spring cleaning is what I need to do.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Get down*
*Be funky*
*The flava umma' love is chunkay*


----------



## Wowzers (Jan 14, 2009)

What's a polite way of telling him he's boring ?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm, It Seems I make People Sick Quite Frequently, That Or They've Caught A Cold...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I may have already spent a quarter of my life. Life is so short.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What do you do when you have a 20 page project to do on German phonetics, when you do not speak a word of German?

MAKE GERMAN SPEAKING FRIENDS. Score.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Go away. go away go away go away go away go away. I desperately want a room to lock. Why do I hate doing anything in the presence of other people? I really hope he doesn't know how much I want him to leave. But I hope he leaves.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Well, ****, he's watching the X-files. This is probably good medicine for me. I've never really been disciplined before. Maybe I really do need to chill the **** out and get over myself. no want. no no no no no no no.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mon: Snow (*looks out window* ... true that)
Tue: Chance of snow
Wed: Chance of snow
Thu: Chance of snow

I thought we were done with this. Come ooon already, spring.

Yawn. I hate Mondays. Especially snowy ones.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

The earth is just a microscopic dust particle. It could be destroyed so easily and the universe would never notice. Nothing we do matters, not in the slightest. There is absolutely nothing mankind could ever do that could effect the universe on a noticeable level.

On top of that, Everybody is here for just a short time to live their life however they want it. The earth is a speck and we are speck on a speck. There is no grand plan or greater purpose for any of us, and when people begin to realize this, they freak out in a variety of dramatic yet non-unique ways: drugs, mid life crisis, insanity, etc. They they either accept that life is pointless and keep doing whatever it is they were doing, or they fall apart. Regardless of what we do or 'accomplish' in life, we will all die in the end and disappear as unspectacularly as it we all began.

My anti-depressants are finally wearing off and my small malnourished mind is starting to open again. (oooh im so deep lol...)


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Whens it gonna end.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

What's lurking in *your* toothbrush?


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

That dress made me look like six pounds of crap in a two pound bag, and those heels propped me up like a side of beef on a window...not good...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ooh these socks are niiiice. Like sliding into butter.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm nervous again


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*And that's the day I knew there was this entire life behind things, and... this incredibly benevolent force, that wanted me to know there was no reason to be afraid, ever. 
It helps me remember... and I need to remember... Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world I feel like I can't take it, like my heart's going to cave in. *


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This large Baja Blast from Taco Bell will take me all day to drink.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish I didn't live here anymore. I want to be completely unknown.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I love unexpected cheques from the government :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yawn. That is all.

That is not all. -Yawnstretch-.

Done.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm full of lies tonight.

Perfectionist, Lucas says hello =).


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My pin number is 4143 everybody. FOUR ONE FOUR THREE.

Unfortunately I forgot this at the supermarket and caused myself a great deal of embarrassment. I am an idiot.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm full of lies tonight.
> 
> Perfectionist, Lucas says hello =).


Bahahaha. Awesome. Hi Lucas 

Unless....that is a lie too?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

If only it were all right to wear Renaissance clothes.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

hmmm... my psp is having a dump


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It feels like the right side of my head is going to cave in


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *And that's the day I knew there was this entire life behind things, and... this incredibly benevolent force, that wanted me to know there was no reason to be afraid, ever.
> It helps me remember... and I need to remember... Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world I feel like I can't take it, like my heart's going to cave in. *


That's Beautiful!



whiterabbit said:


> I wish I didn't live here anymore. I want to be completely unknown.


I feel like this on a regular basis

As for my thought,
*
"...render me undone oh society..."*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Mon: Snow (*looks out window* ... true that)
> Tue: Chance of snow
> Wed: Chance of snow
> Thu: Chance of snow
> ...


:squeeze

*That is a lot of snow! And I thought we had it bad. I just can't wait for it to hit at least mid to high 60's. It was freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezing today.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Off to bed.

Good night to you all.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

headache I banish thee .........................................................................>


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Off to the land of dreams where my subconscious can laugh in my face.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm still not happy.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

doctors are scary.. but so's ur face


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cause i'm bluffin with ma muffin
N stuff n stuff n stuff n


....yup i dunno know the words.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

ah ah ah ah stayin' alive!


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

amazing what a little time and distance can reveal ...has it always been that way?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> My "artistic" skills:


Neat! wish I could draw...

I wish to goodness that SOMEONE ELSE would clean the kitchen, just once *sigh*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho, 
I like your drawing style!


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Booooo Tuesdays!!!! 

cool drawing Jaan!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Bahahaha. Awesome. Hi Lucas
> 
> Unless....that is a lie too?


Heh. No, he actually wanted that delivered. And I will deliver your hello back.

Come on Spring, I believe in you! Actually, not lately...you doubtful SOAB.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I hate every single damn person I've ever let get close to me. I hope they all die. No thats too good for them I hope they have miserable lifes with lots and lots of pain.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Why did an admin visit my profile...am I in trouble? I didn't do it I tell ya. Wasn't me nope.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

If nothing lasts forever, then what makes love the exception?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Finally fixed the streaming video problem on my laptop that was aggravating me for over a month. This calls for a forceful and triumphant fist-pump and/or pelvic thrust.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm too ugly to be skateboarding outside so I can play guitar inside, drink beer, and smoke cigarettes until I die.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

http://mail.google.com/mail/help/autopilot/index.html

This is too cool. A perfect fit for a procrastinator and perfectionist like me, I can just use the autopilot to respond to mails if I don't feel like typing them up myself. I've been trying it out a little and I'm amazed that it actually works pretty well.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm nervous for tomorrow!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man it's hotter than a mother****er today.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> Aww man it's hotter than a mother****er today.


In Scotland that would be what? 70 degrees?

I spent 3 months there from May till August and the sun came out about once a month.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

It's kind of a relief to start to realize how bad an actor I am. Now I won't be as tempted to try to pretend or lie because I know I will either be completely transparent or bizarre. I will come off as anything other than what I'm trying to be....almost always. Oh well, so I'm easy to read. There are worse things. I think I'd be a lot less odd and off-putting if I didn't try so hard.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> In Scotland that would be what? 70 degrees?
> 
> I spent 3 months there from May till August and the sun came out about once a month.


I dunno we do celsius but yeah bout 70 fahrenheit .


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ay dios mio


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I cut myself doing a touch up shave


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm absolutely sick of people. They _search_ for petty things to complain about, fully knowing that they're non-issues with no ill will behind them. I don't have time for this ****.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

l'Auberge espagnole is funny, and V8 juice is actually pretty tasty.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont want to see another pistachio for as long as i live...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

you learn something from defeat, beside learning that you're a loser i mean.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just found a new wad of back fat growing above my hips. This is horrifying. I'm never wearing pants again.
Thanks, Prozac. (And by "Prozac," I mean "giant bag of peanut M&Ms," mostly).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Well, at least you won't be guilty of exposing the public to a "muffin top" then!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Drella said:


> I just found a new wad of back fat growing above my hips. This is horrifying. I'm never wearing pants again.
> Thanks, Prozac. (And by "Prozac," I mean "giant bag of peanut M&Ms," mostly).


lol Well, stores never say, "no pants, no service."


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Aww man it's hotter than a mother****er today.


It snowed today.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Is that duck staring at me through the window?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Actually, why am I still making origami animals out of shower towels instead of going to sleep?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

How come its okay for girls to go to pyjama parties at whatever age and yet it gets wierd for guys once they get over 8 or whatever. Not fair. Not fair at all. <pouts>


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my lips hurt


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate asking for letters of recommendation. I'm sure they're not going to give me any, because I am a worthless, stupid c*** with absolutely nothing to offer anyone. One completely ignored my request. I give up. Why do I even bother with _anything_? I hate myself more than words can express.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I love my new computer


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This morning, a woman was jogging in the pouring rain with a baby stroller, and darted in the middle of 6 packed lanes like it was nothing. I don't know why she didn't save herself the trouble and just hurl the infant into oncoming traffic. Alternatively, the Smithsonian might have some small pox blankets just lying around that she could wrap the kid in.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> It snowed today.


Are you serious , where do you live ?

Jeez i all got all UV *****d up again today aww man the UK's turned into the tropics or sumfin .

Thank **** for global warming huh.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BildungsRoman said:


> is it just me or does time begin to move faster whenever you know precisely when it will stop?


What you mean like musical chairs ?

jk chief


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

There's no way to make marginal costs interesting. I'll just take my C for the class and move on.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Drella said:


> I hate asking for letters of recommendation. I'm sure they're not going to give me any, because I am a worthless, stupid c*** with absolutely nothing to offer anyone. One completely ignored my request. I give up. Why do I even bother with _anything_? I hate myself more than words can express.


I was really nervous to ask my teacher for one. I think she understands though; it seems she might have a bit of SA too. Don't say that about yourself! I'm sure there are a lot of great things to say about you.

Today I conquered the nerve-wracking doctor and hospital visit. Let's hope there is improvement from now on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel strange today...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

hehehehe hamster in a wok


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't care about anything else going on right now - this pizza is absolutely ****ing delicious, and that is all that matters.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Howdy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Are you serious , where do you live ?


BC, Canada. And no, I kid not. I didn't have a decent jacket with me either, seeing as IT IS APRIL.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am such a glutton. I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish I felt like eating.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's not that I don't want to see you.
It's just that I don't want YOU to see me.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

buy me


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Passed my lift truck/tow tractor theory test today... wooo! Feels like I've been back at school this week.

Now what remains is the 20 hours of operating practice of the truck, followed by the final driving test, and I'll have my certificate. Maybe I could get a job at an airport, loading or transporting the baggage carts, or even doing pushbacks of the airplanes. Pearson Int'l? :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> It's not that I don't want to see you.
> It's just that I don't want YOU to see me.


I agree, I often feel the same


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Everyone seems to be tired today.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont have SA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw that :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> BC, Canada. And no, I kid not. I didn't have a decent jacket with me either, seeing as IT IS APRIL.


Haha poor you ;b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Polar said:


> Passed my lift truck/tow tractor theory test today... wooo! Feels like I've been back at school this week.
> 
> Now what remains is the 20 hours of operating practice of the truck, followed by the final driving test, and I'll have my certificate. Maybe I could get a job at an airport, loading or transporting the baggage carts, or even doing pushbacks of the airplanes. Pearson Int'l? :b


Congrats.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why tf am i still awake ? aww man i'm so tired my eyeballs hurt.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Why tf am i still awake ? aww man i'm so tired my eyeballs hurt.


YEAH!!  when i saw you had posted, i was placing bets with myself that you'd said "aww man". and you did! I WIN!! wooo!! ^_^ i love when people have character


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME LUX INTERIOR DIED? WHY?
Damn it... I always find out late. Heart breaking. 
And here I was thinking I'd get a chance to see them on tour some day....
That sucks so hard. I was listening to them just yesterday, completely unaware. I can't believe he died. First Ron, and now Lux. If we lose Bowie this year, I will flip out. All I have is Bowie and Lanegan now, since every other band I love has lost a crucial member.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I discovered Leonard Cohen today. *


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

_101 Ways To Kill A Conversation_. I could write that book. In fact, I'm sure I could manage _1001 Ways To Kill A Conversation_.

Drella, who is that in your avatar? I'm sure I recognise her but I can't put my finger on who it is. It's been bugging me for some time now.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Happy Birthday to you*
*Happy Birthday to you*
*Happy Birthday dear you-know-whosylvania*
*Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> *Happy Birthday to you*
> *Happy Birthday to you*
> *Happy Birthday dear you-know-whosylvania*
> *Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. *


*Awwwwwwwwwwz.............meeeeeeeeeeee????????

naaaaaaaaa........... couldn't be.

BUT it tis my birthday today! Could he be singing to me????????



ha, this Bicardi watermelon drink is kick ***. I'm a good chooser for someone who isn't a drinker. hahehehahhahahehehheheee.

Hi. I love you all. *hugs**


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm watching a fun movie called ACCEPTED. I want to go to a big party and dance and sing! :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

When I put effort into writing, sometimes you actually notice. This, however, will clearly take more practice.

Another week worked, another pay check.
A slow, rainy day in NS but free end-of-the-day caffeine from a coworker made me smile inside. The day crawled though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Does this seller not want to sell their item to me? WTF is my response?!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I'm kinda thinkni' someone heremight be someone else. but not quite sure yet.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hellllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

is there anybody in here????????

is there anyone home?*


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

^That chic is DUH-RUNK! Happy Burpday. LOL


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Good night and good luck America.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Good luck, America.
lmmfao.
so true man!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*****...I'm really messed up. .....
*shrug*'

*cheers* happy 29th to me.*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My pants shrunk? WTF? I feel like I'm wearing little girl's pants. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> My pants shrunk? WTF? I feel like I'm wearing little girl's pants. :lol


*wtf man? *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*holy ****
i just made myself
lmao in my head.
hehhhhhhhhhhhh
omg okay that was outloud
I'm getting out of hand.
need fresh air!! 
brb!*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My stomach needs to be quiet because I don't feel like feeding it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Ohhhhhhhhhhhh

mannnnnnnnnn*


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

what time is it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

_101 Ways To Repel Even The Friendliest Human Beings_. That could be my second book.

Is there a market for self-sabotage books? Because I would own it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Windows need washed every 5 years more or less.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Too tired to care.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> _101 Ways To Kill A Conversation_. I could write that book. In fact, I'm sure I could manage _1001 Ways To Kill A Conversation_.
> 
> Drella, who is that in your avatar? I'm sure I recognise her but I can't put my finger on who it is. It's been bugging me for some time now.


That was Soledad Miranda, most known from many a Jess Franco movie (e.g., Vampyros ******, Eugenie De Sade, Sex Charade, She Killed In Ecstasy, etc).


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Ooh bbref has clickable column headings now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to sleep for three days straight. I guess I have that opportunity next week. We should have Monday off, but nooo. And I'm not going to that 50th anniversary party. There is nothing there for me. And besides, it was really weird having some professional photography dude all up in my face taking pictures. I mean, as least wait till I'm doing something that looks like work. I could have sworn he was hiding half the time. That, or he wore clothes to blend in with the lab scenery. Chameleon Photographer. I didn't even get to see what my, erm, ID? picture looked like. He just snapped two and was all, "okay". Thanks for letting me in ahead of time I'd be at an effing photoshoot, higher-ups. No word whatsoever. Eff you.

Good things that happened yesterday that I didn't mention because of my overbearing negative thinking: my doctor gave me a (full) refill on my klonopin, which had no refills. We got pizza. I found a site that doesn't have the word "copyright" stuck up its ***.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There is a decapitated bird on my front porch.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I suck at responding to PMs/emails. =/


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Drella said:


> That was Soledad Miranda, most known from many a Jess Franco movie (e.g., Vampyros ******, Eugenie De Sade, Sex Charade, She Killed In Ecstasy, etc).


Ah, thank you. Now I know. It was Count Dracula I saw her in.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Was it really that important that they couldn't wait until Monday? Nope, keep interrupting my weekend with your stupid ****ing pages.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

At this point, I must be intentionally looking for things to pick apart. Really? My thinking is so sdrawkcab.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Drella said:


> There is a decapitated bird on my front porch.


Hmm if you're going to find a headless creature on your front porch, I suppose a bird is one of the better options.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wish i had some citrus to go with my mirelurk meat. oh well... 
Man, red lobster would make a fortune with these guys.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

chitty chitty bang bang, chitty chitty bang bang, chitty chitty bang bang we love you!!


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I just went outside and told the ice cream truck guy to move along or I was calling the police. I need to buy a farm and be at peace.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Paul'sBunyon said:


> I just went outside and told the ice cream truck guy to move along or I was calling the police. I need to buy a farm and be at peace.


were they not chocolate sprinkles on the ice cream then?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

One of them is not who he says he is.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*UCONN fans are crying because they lost to Michigan State. I LOVE IT!*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

STOP!! hammer time! *runs away with your keyboard*


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Why is solitarymonkey stealing keyboards?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This orange juice tastes like it was mixed with some sort of cleaning fluid. I'm too thirsty to stop drinking it though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm hoping it won't take more than an hour to fall asleep but then again I wish that every night.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

spring holidays. yay. 

sleep well, laura024. 

god i'm so grateful that i'm not an insomniac.. 
sorry, i loovee my sleep.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Am I eating ham and cheese or cheese and ham?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

He says I need anger management and I think he's right. Though I can't believe I'm actually reading this stuff =/.

"Research has also found that *family background* plays a role. Typically, people who are easily angered come from families that are disruptive, chaotic, *and not skilled at emotional communications.*"

"Be careful of words like "never" or "always" when talking about yourself or someone else. "This !&*%@ machine never works," or "you're always forgetting things" are not just inaccurate, they also serve to make you feel that your anger is *justified* and that there's no way to solve the problem. *They also alienate and humiliate people who might otherwise be willing to work with you on a solution.*"

"*Logic defeats anger*, because anger, even when it's justified, can quickly become irrational. So use cold hard logic on yourself. Remind yourself that *the world is "not out to get you,*" you're just experiencing some of the rough spots of daily life."

"When you're unable to get what you want, you will experience the *normal reactions*-frustration, disappointment, hurt-but not anger. Some angry people use this anger as a way to avoid feeling hurt, but that doesn't mean the hurt goes away."

Thanks for reminding me I'm not normal.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

woohoo skeedaddle foop da shoop bake that bread and take it down to town, baby!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I like this thread a little too much. Because I don't really have anything of importance to say...ever. Only random crap.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

KumagoroBeam said:


> spring holidays. yay.
> 
> sleep well, laura024.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I didn't though :/

It feels good to finally catch up on my work.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Damn, I embarrassed myself...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooookay then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should shower


----------



## popoymason (Jan 14, 2009)

what doe He wante me to become? shall i answer His call?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Breadcrumb Trail' inside my head...


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

My knees hurt...I have sore knees. Sornees...sorneeitis...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It's not supposed to snow in April.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Florida weather sucks.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

could anyone lend me a coin to give to the ferry man?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I act as though I know the tango
. brunt bored.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tired and somewhat discouraged today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have to say, that is the first time I've seen someone look like an Oompa Loompa after returning from vacation. I mean I've heard the phrase "healthy glow" but there's just no need to be orange.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Florida weather still sucks.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Snowing in Ohio


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i think 5 psp's are more than anyone needs... :teeth


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The great tumble down the mountainside begins today, I suppose there only one way to go once it's over, up. But how long the tumble lasts is still anyone's guess...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh oh oh! I forgot about that spot...

And what the spot looks like. Maybe I'm thinking of two different spots...but I don't think I am. Google Earth pls halp.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Six converters. SIX. The problem here is obviously not the converting program, but my lack of education in how to locate crap on my computer - though this is absolutely bananas. On the "bananas" scale of 1 to 10, it's pushing a 9.9.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

why can't you eat sleep? it would be so much easier if you could just eat a "sleep bun", or "sleepana", or "sleepberries" or maybe even a "sleep and cheese sandwich"!!
eating enough sleep would be so much easier than making the time to spend enough hours in bed to spend 8 of them with your eyes closed and in another world.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Crikey that was crazy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am sleepy.

SLEEPY. I WANT TO SLEEP.

But alas. Finals.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what will really happen today ?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ailing sickness sucks.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

There is no good people in the world


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i got no motivation where is my motivation. 

people are ugly and loud and annoying and gross.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

this soup is hot.. why is it so hot? >.<


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's your servings of sadness and misery. I cooked them especially for you. Enjoy!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

the first person to ever milk a cow must have been pretty messed up in the head. but what a damn genius!! bottoms up!!


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Why doesn't my roommate ever go to class? What a waste of financial aid that someone else could have used!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooookay i guess i won't be going out tonight then huh.
Wow someone phone the excitement police.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, maybe I spoke too soon.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Such a beautiful and inspiring dream.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

solitarymonkey said:


> the first person to ever milk a cow must have been pretty messed up in the head. but what a damn genius!! bottoms up!!


I've often thought the same lol.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG I'm so hungry. Roommate, please leave the room soon.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> I've often thought the same lol.


glad i'm not the only one


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

solitarymonkey said:


> the first person to ever milk a cow must have been pretty messed up in the head. but what a damn genius!! bottoms up!!





sanspants08 said:


> I've often thought the same lol.


What about the 1st person to eat an egg! :sus


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> What about the 1st person to eat an egg! :sus


 OMG!!! :fall that's just evil!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No i don't want to buy drugs...and i dont want to buy your watch, or your damn mp3 player. I bet the guy you stole it from is still lying unconcious in the back alley. ****ing *******.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Crap one of the diamonds on my ring fell out... I wonder how much that'll cost to get fixed.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Metallic said:


> Crap one of the diamonds on my ring fell out... I wonder how much that'll cost to get fixed.


think this will depend on if you have any dead body's handy


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

solitarymonkey said:


> the first person to ever milk a cow must have been pretty messed up in the head. but what a damn genius!! bottoms up!!


*Milk is poison. Humans are the only species to drink the milk of another species.*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i hear zebra milk is quite interesting. pricey though. about £26 for a pint, the last i heard.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*CATCH ME IF YOU CAN is a really well made movie. *


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Then what's confidence? I know what I can and can't do, and I don't have a low self-esteem. I may be very shy, but there are some outgoing and "confident" people who have a low self-esteem. If it were acceptable to be shy, then would people have a higher self-esteem?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gooooooooooooooooooooooosh.

I just had a purdy's milk chocolate and peanut butter easter egg thing, that had become all gooey and melted thanks to leaving the package too close to the stove.

ohm nom nom nom does not even begin to describe the deliciousness. So. Good.

Edit: HAHAHAHAHAH YES I GOT TWO MORE.

Go people on diets. Giving me their chocolates. Their delicious, gooey peanutbuttery chocolates.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That was a good nap, but it may prevent me from sleeping tonight.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont know if i feel sorry for fish or not...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

we're slowly getting the hang of it.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I will not be a "man's assistant." I hope this world progresses. I wish I lived in the future.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I hate this stupid homework about epoxides. I'll never need this in life.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Metallic said:


> I hate this stupid homework about epoxides. I'll never need this in life.


Um, very yes. Epoxides are lame. I feel your pain.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I could have totally seduced that elderly lady in the supermarket, if only my mom wasn't with me.

...Ugh, did I just write that?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

time for bed i think.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate conflict. I also hate people who talk down to others.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

When you're not here I feel lonely.
When you're here I just want you to leave again.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

There is now a big hole where my wisdom tooth used to be, and it really REALLY hurts!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^I was supposed to get mine removed like 2 years ago. I'm never going back to the dentist.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yup he's a douchebag.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My key looks fine. It isn't bent or broken. So why did I have to abuse my front door, give up, then wait for my brother to get home?

Answer: Because I have bad luck. Also, my parents have a lock obsession. Nobody is going to break into a ****ing duplex and the regular locks work FINE.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I Thought Blank Now, Ok


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

hmmm... i'm in front of my laptop. yowzer's!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wtf? They bailed on the meeting! 

Something else swept under the rug. Effing po-po. If that spread if could have blown up my brother's jeep and caught our house on fire. Thanks for the consideration. ****ers.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I. Just adore a penthouse view.*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i r baboon


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I. Get allergic smelling hay*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, I should've checked the next_number sequence in some random table in a database organized by someone with half a brain when this isn't even a documented issue. Maybe next time I'll do that, in the mean time how about fixing your software to not be such a steaming pile of poop.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I love physics.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> I love physics.


and physics loves me
mmmm... come here quark, tao, gravity.... 
ooooo... a bit of newtons 3rd law.... ahhh....
i hate how my teacher didnt like me  i coulda gone far if he supported me..  %^&*$*&


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm getting paid for this. I'm not sure what I think of that.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

OH! MY! GOD!! *starts mini solo rave to Voodoo People (Pendulum Mix)-The Prodigy :boogie


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Noo York is where I'd rather stay*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

solitarymonkey said:


> i dont know if i feel sorry for fish or not...


*I do. *:|


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's a strange world.

and... and... and... IT'S A FULL MOON TONIGHT! It looks so pretty!§!1

Yeah so goodnight.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Dahling I love you but give me Park Avenue.*


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

We are going to have to act if we want to live in a different world.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hm. This is one of those times where I realize I lead a pretty dull, isolated life. I come home from a final exam determined to do something exciting and celebratory, and I'm alone, in sweatpants, eating special K cereal and editing excel charts. Not even like making NEW excel charts. I'm editing old ones.

Edit: BaHA! My mom feels sorry for me because I have such a dull life and SHE IS TAKING ME OUT FOR FROSTIES.

Wait. This isn't as cool an improvement as I thought it was. Now I'll be dull, partying with my mom, and two pounds heavier. Damnit.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

soul, just die already.. you're killing me with your restlessness :|


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Say what you want about Bernie Madoff, but his hair is worth a Billion easy. Nice style Bernie.*


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

It took me a ridiculously long time to get through the self-service checkout. Why can't I just function properly?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

*tumble weed* my thoughts exactly!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Why won't my brother stop *****ing already...relax!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, I haven't been alone for like a week now... And I have the whole day free and no idea what to do!


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I want sex and I'm hungry and sleepy.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

update: I'm just sleepy now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Hm. This is one of those times where I realize I lead a pretty dull, isolated life. I come home from a final exam determined to do something exciting and celebratory, and I'm alone, in sweatpants, eating special K cereal and editing excel charts. Not even like making NEW excel charts. I'm editing old ones.
> 
> Edit: BaHA! My mom feels sorry for me because I have such a dull life and SHE IS TAKING ME OUT FOR FROSTIES.
> 
> Wait. This isn't as cool an improvement as I thought it was. Now I'll be dull, partying with my mom, and two pounds heavier. Damnit.


Aww, lol. My mom does stuff like that too. "You should go out for coffee with me!" I'm pretty much only ever seen with my mother. Should this bother me?


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

veryshyperson said:


> update: I'm just sleepy now.


lol

I think I can recover from this if I try hard enough.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I really like this book. It was totally worth getting yelled at in physics for reading.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i could never live my life as a lampshade. it would hurt my eyes too much, for a start.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

According to the new HazMat material we printed off at work, it is potentially dangerous to ship bull semen. Uhhh...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Life is good.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*New career goal. Somali pirate. Those dudes pull in the cashwalla. *


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

What is that gigantic black box out in space showing up on the telescope?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*isn't life interesting?

i gotta get a grip on my emotions. *


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope my cheesecakes turn out alright!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

We had a 13-year-old patient run away from the ER yesterday afternoon. With no phone, no money, and an APB out on her, she has somehow evaded the police in a town where everyone knows everyone else. She did this two other times, in two other towns, each for a week at a time. No one knows where she goes, and she never says. So either she's prostituting or just really lucky. Either way, people this young aren't usually wily enough to pull this off, and come home unscathed time after time. At least not around here. 

I have to wonder what's going through her head.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I hate when I wake up in the middle of the night feeling like I've had a full night of sleep


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

coffee ^_^


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I miss having a close friend, its hard to believe 6 months ago I had 2 online ones and even harder to believe 5 years ago I had a real life one.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't stop yawning this morning.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

not having to go to school makes my SA worse. 

i wish my mom would stop feeling sorry for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

waking up today was the worst idea ever.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

what should i buy for my younger bros birthday.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The neighbor just had to go get his mail at the same time I did. He said hello and looked at me suspiciously as if he were thinking "Why aren't you in school?" 
I asked him how he was to be courteous.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been baking up a storm the past two days. I've eaten nothing, but tiramisu cream, cake batter, dulce de leche, and chocolate all day. I feel so gross. D:


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I know it's early but for Secret Santa this year I want a bag of natural, sea-salted Planter's almonds. Keepin' it economically real foma homeys.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Graaaah.

Yeah, grah. Why is it that when I take afternoon naps now (very rarely) I wake up with a feeling of about-to-ralph? About-to-ralph is the result of eating expired dairy products, not sleeping. Nonetheless I slept wonderfully BUT STILL DREAMT ABOUT TRAYS [of glasses/lenses from work]. So...grah.

Four hours overtime on next week's pay. I would have stayed longer but the people painting/cleaning the lab kept leaving the door open and it was fur-eezing, since I was working close to it. Plus I hadn't eaten yet. And my allergies were bothering me.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

YES I'M FINALLY DONE BAKING. I'm mega hyper from all the sugar and feel sort of shakey woo.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I've been eating a lot of roasted almonds lately. Delicious. Perfect at any time! So yay for that.

I decided to look up about my Aries sign once again, although I've read it before...but this one is more in depth. It's crazy how much is true about me.

This part is what really caught my eye:

It is preferable to be aware of your pioneering spirit and not disregard it. For in acknowledging it you not only enjoy life more, but you avoid being pushed around by others. Your nature is usually push or be pushed, with little middle ground. This can at times be objectionable to others, but you must have the freedom to act, rather then just thinking about it, getting pent-up in the process. At all costs you need to avoid negative emotions such as resentment, regret and self-pity, for they would deny you what is essential to your nature: straightforwardness. *

*and this too:

As an Arian, you like a challenge that will stir you to action. This challenge may just be frustration; or at a more controlled level, you may have clear direction and know what or whom you're fighting for. If your direction is not clear, then ask yourself and listen to your inner voice. You will come up with an answer. An Arian without a direction in which to go, or a without a cause to fight for, would be against your nature and make you more a "sheep" then a ram!

Arian, do not be afraid to be forceful, for this is the very core of your nature. If you feel fear in your heart, then look for a history of negative events in you personal history, such as violence or abuse from others. Being fearful may also indicate a household in childhood that negated independence and personal initiative in you. This could have inhibited your natural urge to go forward into life as the leader and champion you were born to be. Conversely, such bad influences could also have led you to be overly forceful, or to be unsympathetic to your own need and sensitivity.

Arians are highly devoted to their children, even to the point of laying down their own lives, so that they might live. You will not find a more defensive and loving parent in all the zodiac.*

*True story.
Thanks for listening...
this has been deep thoughts by Coco.
Come again.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fantastiiic!

But where are the lyrics at?


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Logan X said:


> waking up today was the worst idea ever.


Same here.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Logan X said:


> waking up today was the worst idea ever.


I third that. I have felt miserable all day and I don't know why.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why would you get a fauxhawk? Why? WHY!?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

How much longer can I stay inside these walls??

Some ambient noise is good, some is bad. I prefer the clean guitar tones.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

People suck. I think I'd be happier if I never so much as chatted to another person again.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

It is currently 7:15 A.M.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I just baked 2 cheesecakes for Easter Sunday lunch!  They are in the fridge setting now. I'm also really wanting to exercise but it's 11.30pm and I'm worried it's not safe to jog around here. I'm also insanely bored.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

oh boy...i have to go out now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I need something else. could be confidence but something to make my mood better.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Would you like a bag for that?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why did she bring it up to me in that manner? Must she always treat things as though they're impending doom? Jeez. I can see where I learned some of my effed up thinking from. Just spit it out already. Don't beat around the bush - that is NOT helpful, nor is it what I need or want to hear. Thank you and good day.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm dying to have a beer.*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm going to have one!*


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Gee, I can hardly wait to see all of my family this evening, when it's all just huge competition to see who is the best looking and most successful. It's nice to think that I need to seek validation from my so called 'loved ones' who supposedly just want to accept me for who I am. It will be a comfortable and relaxing time for sure. Better keep that smile on, wouldn't want to upset anyone or show how I'm truly feeling.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

when my music stops, i can still hear you talking. and you laugh. my mind makes me believe you're talking about me. 
go to bed already.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oooh boredom. I hate you passionately. Though I really don't know what else I'd want to be doing. I make zero sense sometimes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

When I rush to update my journal it just comes out in like this...horrid mix of nonsensical brain barf, so I'm not doing that.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am wearing a green shirt and a grey jacket. My pajama bottoms are green with snow flakes on them and my socks are blue- electric blue. My computer keypad is black with white letters. The background to this webpage is blue with black letters.

I just watched a good movie. It had Jim Carrey in it and it was really funny. Can you tell I am really bored right now? Going to workout soon. I just got my hair cut and styled really nicely and don't want to get it all sweaty though. Oh well. I prefer endorphin rushes over beauty every day.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

shoplifters should be shot on sight. A holes!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

That is one painful headache.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

damn that sushi was good!! i want more!! MORE!! :cry


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You don't need maracas when you have a big box of Smarties!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> You don't need maracas when you have a big box of Smarties!


you will if you eat them all!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zephyr said:


> You don't need maracas when you have a big box of Smarties!


That's the spirit! :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Too much salt today! I hate how it's on so many foods.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

sleepover at mine!! feel free to join me!! *climbs into bed*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

5?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i swear i have the attention span of a horseradish!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The patch finally worked.
no more random crashes...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think I can stick around to get a Masters. I just want to move out of this state as soon as possible. ("state" meant in every sense)


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

feeling lonely


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*heh

wow so weird how that Family Matters espisode hit home. i'm in my sad place now. 

ughhhhhhhh........ ouuuuuuuuch.......... wtf am I going to do about it and when? *sratches head*

**** **** ****

****ity **** ****

ooooooooh maaaaaaaaaaaaaan*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

solitarymonkey said:


> sleepover at mine!! feel free to join me!! *climbs into bed*


:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*everything will be okay......

everything will be okay.......

say it with me ...........

Just go with the Godly flow......

right?

eh **** it.

Good night folks.

May the dream weaver help get you through night.
:squeeze*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

...My sleeping hours are rather random...Allergies are rather annoying...The Blues is rather soothing...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why keep living? Frustrated with myself for feeling this way...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

bored bored bored bored bored bored bored


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I shouldn't have turned down that interview.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Haha<3


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

haha!! nom nom


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


>


so which one are you?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha I would prefer to be neither. And don't make me choose!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

well, dont make me choose  nom nom


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

The more I have contact with people the more I hate them.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man this is gonna be awkward


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The harder I try the more I get anxious


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

every idea gets boring after 30 seconds. 
this one too. 
i just spend two hours watching AMVs.. someone shoot me already.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My bike has got a flat tire, and I don't have a functional belt.

I don't really feel like dealing with those problems until I have to, which would be tomorrow.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My brother's cats think I'm an idiot, I can tell. I spent about five minutes under their watchful eyes trying to open my brother's front door with the wrong key, I emptied their cat food out onto the floor, I knocked the open box of biscuits down the stairs, scattering the contents everywhere, and I spent about five minutes under their watchful eyes trying to lock the wrong door on my way out. I keep telling them my brother will be back on Tuesday, they don't have to put up with my ineptitude for much longer.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> My brother's cats think I'm an idiot, I can tell. I spent about five minutes under their watchful eyes trying to open my brother's front door with the wrong key, I emptied their cat food out onto the floor, I knocked the open box of biscuits down the stairs, scattering the contents everywhere, and I spent about five minutes under their watchful eyes trying to lock the wrong door on my way out. I keep telling them my brother will be back on Tuesday, they don't have to put up with my ineptitude for much longer.


lol. so they just stood there, watching you? not offering to help you at all? lazy little so n so's!!


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> The harder I try the more I get anxious


me too.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

if my dreams ever became reality... i would be so scared.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^:hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if I should ask about it? I think she'd send me for another pointless cycle of appointments. I'll just tell her what I originally needed to.

But still maybe in the meantime do my own research because SERIOUSLY. It's more frequent. Most likely nothing but still annoying.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wake up from a nap and finally feel as if my med has responded.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

damn! i didn't want to become a vampire!
urgh! now i need the cure...


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so sick of ignorant dumbasses.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I would be one lonely ******* without my girlfriend.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*One time my gf and I went to Provincetown. In Provincetown, they get down. *


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

well then, after spending a full 9 hour shift on this website, i think it's time for bed. 
good night everybody!! and happy easter!!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

(my brother just say's to me)
"do you take cheque? yes, i take anything that get's in my bed"
rofl!!
i need bed..


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> My brother's cats think I'm an idiot, I can tell. I spent about five minutes under their watchful eyes trying to open my brother's front door with the wrong key, I emptied their cat food out onto the floor, I knocked the open box of biscuits down the stairs, scattering the contents everywhere, and I spent about five minutes under their watchful eyes trying to lock the wrong door on my way out. I keep telling them my brother will be back on Tuesday, they don't have to put up with my ineptitude for much longer.


:haha
What you described is pretty much an analogy for how most things in my life usually turn out.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Even my brother says that that Mystery guy is fake and douchbag-y... which means that some of his advice is probably douchebag-y as well.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love this website

http://www.hugeurl.com/

Every URL I send in an email at work will now be generated by it


----------



## calexandre (Apr 10, 2009)

They will go "huh?"


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

This website makes me think too much. I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Im getting my hopes up too high again. Shoot me now.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel like I've been encouraged to be afraid of life by my authorities.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm bored and lonely yet again. I wonder if I'll ever meet my soulmate.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

That's the best picture ever taken of me. It looks like the mugshot taken after a murdeous rampage. I have the cold dead eyes of a killer.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Why is it so hard to forget you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess i better go. The groceries wont magically bring themselves in my fridge.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I want my puppy back :cry


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jaiyyson said:


> I feel like I've been encouraged to be afraid of life by my authorities.


*Ditto. But at least we are aware of this erroneous information!*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'll trade you 1 Rush Limbaugh for 10 immigrants...legal or otherwise. *


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can it PLEASE SHRINK?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nah its ok


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nothing really changes. It's the same stuff all over again. I'd rather be alone.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


>


LOl, very nice.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you ever get over your first love?
Cause I can't stop thinking about him.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Worreva jeez.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Sooner or later, every material need can be met by finding it on the side of the highway. Today I mark off "large outdoor trashcan". Not icky either. *


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a headache.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

LoneLioness said:


> I'm bored and lonely yet again. I wonder if I'll ever meet my soulmate.


ditto


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL, that spell is way too powerful!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

omg!! i actually walked into my house before midnight!! GO ME!!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a sad, short story for my thought of the day. So I was on the bus that takes me to the parking lot, and I heard another bus driver talking over the walkie. She said that she just got news that there's a girl who's getting ready to kill herself in the ****** dorms. They asked if someone can check on _______ _______. I've initiated small talk with strangers maybe twice in my life. I said out loud, "I know her!" and this guy turns around and we made small talk about it for about 30 seconds. My anxiety was too slow. I had this adrenaline rush right after I said it, not before. Anyway, I really do know the girl mentioned over the walkie (only because we went to school together), and I hope she's okay. This news isn't really that surprising to me. She seems to be the exact opposite of me in the SA department, though it's obvious she has a dampened spirit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol it's ridiculous that this will likely ruin the majority of my week!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

solasum said:


> I have a sad, short story for my thought of the day. So I was on the bus that takes me to the parking lot, and I heard another bus driver talking over the walkie. She said that she just got news that there's a girl who's getting ready to kill herself in the ****** dorms. They asked if someone can check on _______ _______. I've initiated small talk with strangers maybe twice in my life. I said out loud, "I know her!" and this guy turns around and we made small talk about it for about 30 seconds. My anxiety was too slow. I had this adrenaline rush right after I said it, not before. Anyway, I really do know the girl mentioned over the walkie (only because we went to school together), and I hope she's okay. This news isn't really that surprising to me. She seems to be the exact opposite of me in the SA department, though it's obvious she has a dampened spirit.


dude... that's sad.. i hope she's ok!!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

hey baby.. come here and let me turn you on!! oh! you want to get me up at11:30?! naughty you! as long as i have enough time to get ready for work!! see you in the morning!! mmhmm... *puts phone with the alarm set next to bed*


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

i suck.

..Let's stay at the bottom. The bottom is good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Burnt Lasagna


----------



## beautibelle (Dec 13, 2008)

I need a new front door.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Most people are idiots.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I have never kissed a man that is not an idiot. There must be some out there that aren't. I can only hope.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Nuclear families are bad for people. Everyone should go back to living in tribes of 50 people or so. Instead of building 4 bedroom houses, we should make 50 bedroom houses.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I look into the mirror
And it cracks from side to side
When I go out
The children run and hide

I roll my cigarettes
And drink red wine out of a tin
I lock the door
So no one can get in


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i look the ceiling and wish a plane would crash into my house, like in donnie darko. 

i want them to interview me on tv. i want someone's undivided attention.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What was that, like, 20 minutes of sleep?

So... very... tired.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

aww man somebody tell that voice inside to shut up.


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

It's great when you find money you didn't knew you had, inside old pants. But it's not so great when that money comes with a receipt from Jack in the Box for $31.90. I hope I didn't pay for all that food. We must have been really drunk to order that much food at 2:45am.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

If i had wings i would fly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

...Dream...Hand...Boom...Awake...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone shoot me.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh man I've been away from this site for days. What was I doing!?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I hate "them"


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

my (insert expletive of your choice here) printer just broke down and i have a paper due in two hours!!! the only 'printed' copy i have i mistakenly stepped on b/c i haven't had time to clean and my living area is a mess!

just felt like griping. thanks for listening.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

My roommate woke up at 2PM as usual and hasn't even left her bed. How is she not hungry? I'm starving.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Pizza hut sales lasagna now.. I should probably go and order some.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm addicted to tazo green tea with spearmint and lemongrass... at least it's organic... or so they say...


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Is that Twiggy I see above me?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Desperate said:


> Is that Twiggy I see above me?


yes, it is :] i picked her because i've been told i look kind of like her (but not that much, as far as i'm concerned)


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> yes, it is :] i picked her because i've been told i look kind of like her (but not that much, as far as i'm concerned)


that's cool and she is beautiful so you must be too.. Oh right.. Moving on with the thread... I wonder what Lady GaGa looks like without a wig....


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Desperate said:


> that's cool and she is beautiful so you must be too.. Oh right.. Moving on with the thread... I wonder what Lady GaGa looks like without a wig....


thanks!

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...WITHOUT-HER-WIG-lady-gaga-3263110-300-331.jpg
is she wearing a wig in this one? i thought her wig was blonde.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally, I can delete all the crap associated with that! Never again. 

It didn't bother me as much today. I felt productive.

How is it possible that my new tweezers make it look as though I've nonchalantly dragged a thorn branch over my eyebrows? I wanted something that would get the job done, not make me bleed. Yikes.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

It's 6PM and OMG my roommate finally got out of bed! I hope she's going to go somewhere. She still hasn't eaten. I think she should take a 5 hour long dinner and let me enjoy some alone time.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope they give me funding


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i know what it's like now.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish I could dress up as a witch on a normal day. No one's stopping me, but I know that life would be more difficult if I did. Most employers might not hire me, for one.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll be happy when/if my mother gets a new job simply so I can stop having to help her with all this resume, cover letter, references, Microsoft Word, and Hotmail junk. I wouldn't mind as much if she did it earlier in the evening. And I have to admit, she's definitely gotten better with the computer aspects that don't involve strictly typing since a few months ago.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

tigerlilly said:


> i'm addicted to tazo green tea with spearmint and lemongrass... at least it's organic... or so they say...


*That stuff is so good. My fave is Black tea with lemon, yum!*


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i have to wait another year before i can move out. this is going to be the longest freaking year of my life.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Why did my roommate spend at least 2 hours getting ready and then only left for maybe an hour? 

I can't wait for this school year to be over. I hate living with her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well the fun seems to have died out of this one...


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Why are some people so full of themselves? Why do I even care?



What gives?

:blank


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont think i'll drink so much wine next time..


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

It's sad that my entire life exists within my dorm room. I miss having friends.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My parents are hinting that I should get out more. Both in the same day, how strange


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's april and i already have to put on sunscreen to go jogging... my face is all shiny.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm really anxious right now. and sad. and hungry. today is not going to be a good day.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

It's only 10:30 and it's windy already.... blah... I guess that's spring in southern New Mexico for ya


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

Power-bottoms are capable of receiving enormous amounts of power.

A. True
B. False


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

WTF roommate. Why haven't you gone to class today. ALL of your classes on MWF. How the heck could you not have gone anywhere! Ugh! You only left for an hour yesterday and now you haven't left at all today. I just want some alone time. I just want to be able to eat!


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

How many times must you say no to a child for it to get through their head?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

don't wanna move my body.. too tired


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I think John Demjanyuk is closer to death than justice. Leave him alone for god's sake.*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to learn to sing but I'm afraid to project my voice...squeak...squeak...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> *I think John Demjanyuk is closer to death than justice. Leave him alone for god's sake.*


Agreed.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Power-bottoms are capable of receiving enormous amounts of power.
> 
> A. True
> B. False


So, what is the answer? Questions with no answers drive me crazy!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*There are Spanish-speaking men in my backyard with large hats and bottles of cerveza singing at the top of their lungs. There are other spanish speaking people in variuos apartments rapping on windows in protest. Diversity is cool!*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ That post made me miss the summer nights, when we had these neighbours behind us that LOVED family sing-a-longs. Oh, it was hilarity. 

*reminisces*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

"oooooooooooooooh... the okie kokie!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH.. the okie kokie!!
ooooooooooooh.. the okie kokie! knees bent. arms stretched. RAH! RAH! RAH!"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

Yeah, it went something like that.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

wicked! coz that's the kinda party i wanna be AT!! WOOP!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Today was a bad day to wear a sleeveless hoody :afr

that's chittering btw not fear...... bear with me guys.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ That post made me miss the summer nights, when we had these neighbours behind us that LOVED family sing-a-longs. Oh, it was hilarity.
> 
> *reminisces*


*That sounds sweet. (except we already know the horrendous-ness of your mom's singing voice, lol) Seriously, the simple things in life are the best. Corniness may not be so corny. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg there were so many pages you people were talkin' forever so I started trailing off there toward the end but "howdy" to ya'll anywho. Those chocolate bunnies were funny as hell and delicious at the same time.

This morning, I went to Dunkin Donuts around 9 and I saw the sign said they were hiring for 1st & 2nd shift part time. So I go up to get my shiz (med vanilla coffee with cream and sugar) and freakin rub my tires off the side of their curb there by the building. What a ****tard! So then I gave her the credit card and she gave me my stuff and I asked for an application. She said "You have to come inside for that." So I sat there for a minute thinking WTF? Yanno like she couldn't quick grab one for me. Then I realized I was being selfish and shiz cuz it was really really busy. So then she's like "Do you have everything?" And I look at the seat and see it all. Yeah, that's right, it was time to go but I hadn't yet. Yeah, I don't know what I was doing?? *shrug* I was tired all day.

I went to my dad's today and he gave me his ****ing taxes to do. Yeah 4 hours before they are ****ing due yet! Well he ****ed himself for that. I tried my best. Here for ****ing 3 hours trying to get the federal **** done. It was taking forever. I haven't done taxes in long time. Then I felt bad for him and tried to find where I could file an extension. It costs money but I didn't want him to be late if I could help it and have him be penalized and shiz. That took forever to make sure I had all the info I needed for the freakin' extension. (yeah, it's not like they can make that easy or anything..wtf?) Anyway by the time I found it, it said to make sure you have at least 10 - 15 minutes to fill out all the info and make sure it was correct. ****, it was already 5 to 12. You need the ****ing books in front of you to do it too. Instruction. Yes it helps.

wtf? idk. i <3 you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*We close on our house on Friday!!!!! 
I'm really excited about this. Really really really excited.
So much fun picking out the paint. 
But packing sucks ***!!! That's fo shizzle.

I can't wait to start doing yoga again and taking my walks up those hills. Yeah baby! :yes

okay I'm done. Sorry for the overload. More like random stories of the day with me here, eh? heh. :um

Yeah ya'll are prolly like, "go away already" so yeah. Good night. :sus*


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Why is my computer working so well all of the sudden? :con


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I asked for a ride to avoid public transit & here I am having to take it again. I may as well plan for it next time...man do I hate the anxiety of it


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

my house feels so cold and empty.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah my stomach keeps making funny noises. So embarrassing!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the people on this site who are always saying something positive and are trying to motivate others.

I really want to be more positive and helpful... but I don't know a thing about overcoming social anxiety.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i know i shouldn't have answered the phone today. 
stupid surveys. i can never say no to people.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Almost passing out in a museum tops the embarrassing part of my day.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just invited a guy who I know despises all things twee to an Of Montreal concert. This is a disaster in the making.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I come home and I'm...not any happier than I was at work?

Wow, I really must not like it here.
That's sad.
Now I'm sad.
F***.
Boo hoo pity me I'm sad.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What is with this girl? Why couldn't she reply to my other message? ****! Still ****ing flaky.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

**** off overtime. ****.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I wonder if I'm going to pass my courses..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

okaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Breathe. It's over. It was just a scare.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish rape whistles said "rape" across them.

In completely unrelated news, The Golden Girls is on.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf ?

I don't get this site anymore if you vent you get an infraction if you swear you get an infraction if you have half a personality you get an infraction.

Jeez what else ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cue another infraction for swearing , venting and having a personality all in the same sentence jeez i give up.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's not normal for women's hair to fall out THIS much.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not normal for women's hair to fall out THIS much.


I read on the internet somewhere that any amount up to 115 hairs lost a day can be considered normal.

Being sick sucks


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to go to sleep, but I want to watch Lost also. Should I eat dinner? I'm so tired.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

****, times running out ive gotta start taking the plunge. How did i get into this mess of SA, why me, worst possible times :sigh.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh my f***ing god, I've just used the _wrong toothbrush_. I don't have the words to describe how disgusted I feel. My mouth will never be clean again. I want a new mouth. I'm going to kill myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Cue another infraction for swearing , venting and having a personality all in the same sentence jeez i give up.


:squeeze

I feel ya. Cencorship on language is stupid, imo. 
I miss the old site, the old posters, blah blah blah.
Should have left when the rest did, I'm just not fond of SAF/LA whatever the hell it's called now. They were smart, I was not.
I'm just kinda stuck here since I have been keeping in touch with some new posters.

Try not to let it get to you. That's probably about as helpful as that hug emoticon eh lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> Oh my f***ing god, I've just used the _wrong toothbrush_. I don't have the words to describe how disgusted I feel. My mouth will never be clean again. I want a new mouth. I'm going to kill myself.


I think I did that once, then surgically removed the awful thought from my memory.

I now keep my toothbrush in my bedroom.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I love when my parents think moods are interchangeable. **** you, I don't choose to be pissed off.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I now keep my toothbrush in my bedroom.


i do this now after i discovered that someone else had been using mine!! LUCKILY, i had a spare in my room anyway  thank (whoever) for buy one get one free's!!! woop!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

whoa, Val Kilmer looks so old in this movie..


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :squeeze
> 
> I feel ya. Cencorship on language is stupid, imo.
> I miss the old site, the old posters, blah blah blah.
> ...


Thanks, i wouldn't sweat it people come and go but i know what you're saying it's nice to see people you can relate to on here.

I think you're the only one left i can remember of with the exception of lori n perfectionist blah life goes on anyways don't beat yourself up hun.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why tf am i still awake anyway ?

Aww man i need my beauty sleep.... seriously.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> I think you're the only one left i can remember of with the exception of lori n perfectionist blah life goes on anyways don't beat yourself up hun.


I'm a huge dork. That you actually know my username _totally _made my day.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm a huge dork. That you actually know my username _totally _made my day.


what's wrong with being a dork?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My love, the hope I'll never be alone. Why am I here? Back to the shadows I will go, alone...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i'm a deadbeat dad with no children.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

so, I appeal to no one. well I prefer it that way anyway.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

All right, Boston it is.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

These "tea parties" are ****ing moronic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sucks being forced to live when all you want to do is curl up and die.
thats the beauty of depression.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the flu. Blehhhhh


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm a lucky guy.  :mushy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

got myself an infraction...whoa!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

The guy cutting my cabinets accidentally took a chunk out of the wrong part :mum. 

But I'm not going to complain too much about it, because he is also my landlord.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hear the ice cream truck! So cool.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

everything will be okay if i just concentrate on the good parts of my life.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That is a lovely breeze


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

*bear*

Thankyou, bear - I have a zen moment everytime I see this image and word together. So simple, like a rock in a sea of sand. It calms my mind somehow.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm a huge dork. That you actually know my username _totally _made my day.


Haha good for you hun.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i just wanna get ****faced.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am SO SICK of being tired all the time.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

This is hell. The loneliest hell I know..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mother nature is pissed at science


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I frantically woke up at 7 a.m. this morning under the pretense that the movies I've rented are WAY past due, and I have to return them to Blockbuster before I become the permanent owner of "Rhinestone." I shot out of bed, saying in defiance, _To hell with THAT! I'm taking that movie back NOW._ I was actually out of bed, stumbling to my feet when I realized: 1) not only was it NOT Tuesday (this is vital, as I said to myself, "Holy ****, it's Tuesday", and 2) I hadn't rented a movie in several weeks. I'm really on top of things.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What lies in the shadow of the statue?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I'm a huge dork. I just wasted away a Friday night at home trying to figure out how to correctly pass an array with javascript to a php page using ajax to validate a form.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am FINISHED BABY. SO FINISHED.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I felt as though my character is beautiful


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Annoying brothers. Who else has one? Why on earth would he think it's worth trying to start an argument over how I tie my shoelaces? He just can't leave anything alone. His superior intellect must be demonstrated at every possible opportunity.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why do i feel like i have no chance to succeed in life?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Why's it called chip fat, when it's not fat from chips?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Dream 10:46 By Canadian Brotha*

I awoke at 10:46am today after having a rather strange dream. I was in attending an English Football game & during the break I somehow ended up suspended in the air on some type of wire. I was hanging on for dear life & was saved by security just before my great plunge was about to happen. For some reason this whole ordeal was very embarrassing me & I was harassed with verbal comments throughout the rest of the game. Then somehow I was back in Canada that same day arriving home to a party to "celebrate my English adventure" as apparently the whole thing had been covered by new crews. After watching the footage, being harassed some more, & getting completely hammered I was showered in water as coaches of sports teams are in final games of the season. As the water hit me in my embarrassed drunken stupor I fell flat on my back to the ground & awoke. My eyes opened at 10:46am & I had a mild headache which lasted about 5 min​


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And 13 hours or so later, I'm awake. Awake enough, anyway. You'd think after watching two episodes of Prison Break I'd have more interesting dreams. I dreamt I got another hamster. I don't even particularly like my hamster. Why would I want a second?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^so you could watch them get it on, of course. :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It works for everything besides what it was prescribed for.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*My thinuthiths aww thtoppt op.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My dad just handed me a beer.

Is there gonna be a full moon tonight? There must be.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ShyFX said:


> ^so you could watch them get it on, of course. :b


lol gross.

I think it's just because I've been neglecting cleaning the cage. You don't know the horror! It's like 8 thousand pieces in one. Stupid little cute animal...bein all..cute n' stuff.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wizzzam stymgo remvenn daimn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Strong urge to dance to this sooooong.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i want to punch myself very hard in the throat.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think my dog has figured out I have SA. He's at least clued in that if I'm walking him outside, and he starts going berserk and people stare, he gets what he wants, which is usually walking in the totally opposite direction from my house.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

dear diary,
today, i went to the beach, and played naked volley ball with some seamonkeys. they beat me of course, but only because they were genetically modified. but hey, i dont mind. they were great fun to be with, and i can wait to see them again tomorrow when we go to the zoo. YAY!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You know what's gross? When you burp and it tastes like what you had for lunch about 8 hours ago.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So that's what that button does.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Saturday nights are pretty bad. I bought socks tonight. _Socks._ It's f-ing Saturday night. :fall


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I hear you man. I bought shampoo. What lives we lead, eh?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

revenge is so much fun when it works


----------



## Razorblade Kisses (Apr 17, 2009)

I must've been Hitler in a past life to deserve this...I'm convinced.
I need to go to bed, waking up is the worst part.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I saw a couple making out for the first time in years. I had temporary suicidal thoughts.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Razorblade Kisses said:


> I must've been Hitler in a past life to deserve this...I'm convinced.


I know, really. Same thought runs through my brain at least once a week.



> I need to go to bed, waking up is the worst part.


Falling into unconsciousness at night is the highlight of my day. Waking up once again is a huge disappointment.


----------



## Razorblade Kisses (Apr 17, 2009)

:hug My heart goes out to you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay. I put makeup on. Now I _have_ to go out. Right? F*** my sensitive skin. Clear for months and then BAM. So then I'm all like, okay well there's nothing I can do about that so might as well eat pizza and coke for three days straight. Then I get some sort of a pressure headache, pop 4 tylenol ultras, bawl myself to sleep over stupid little things that shouldn't f***ing matter in the least, and my headache leaves when it's ready.

VACATION.

Tomorrow I'm sure I won't be in the mood to hear what I "missed" at that work anniversary party.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg what is it bail on Sean day or something ?

**** em.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

other stuff: aww man it's hotter than a mother****er again :fall


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I started my laundry and then completely forgot about it. I don't even remember what time I started it or what reminded me of it. All of a sudden I just thought, "Oh ****! I never put my stuff in the dryer!" ...heh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why must they make me so angry? Why?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I still groggy, need wake more


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

beware the pineapple!!


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I am sick of being alone in my apartment.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm glad this day is almost over.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Razorblade Kisses said:


> Status: Permanently Banned


?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This girl is messed up in the mental. Get some help right now, seriously.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sometimes i think my life revolves around my need for validation from others.

i don't know how i have any friends.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Heh, why not just ban everyone and be done with it?

This site is going downhill fast...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *Razorblade Kisses*
> _Status: Permanently Banned_





Just Lurking said:


> ?


How come razorblade kisses was banned? Anyone know?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

i wish the world would shut up for just five minutes.










blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

boredom consumes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Tonight I dreamed that there was someone in my room. I couldn't see them because I was lying with my head to the wall, but in my dream I couldn't turn around. Then I wanted to say something to make the person disappear, but I couldn't open my mouth to speak. I felt that... thing... sitting down on the bed, but I couldn't move or scream.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't study for my Greek test, I didn't study for my Greek test, I didn't study for my Greek test. I playing ****ing mahjong. All night. **** **** ****.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I hate it when people get banned for no discernible reason. I also hate it when I miss things before the edit. I want to be omniscient.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't get it either. And I need another weekend.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

dax said:


> How come razorblade kisses was banned? Anyone know?


for making a second account


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sloppy Joe said:


> for making a second account


No. She was banned before for posting a rather disgusting link. When she came back we decided to give her another chance. She blew it!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm just so happy today!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

C-c-c-cold. *shivers*

It's 420. Odd how one of my supervisors was all, "be back in a bit" and then proceeded to TAKE THE REST OF THE DAY OFF.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf are the bank playing at ?

Aww man someone's gonna get a kick in the tits.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Wtf are the bank playing at ?
> 
> *Aww man someone's gonna get a kick in the tits*.


:lol

I'm ending my crappy day not so crappily with beer and my new camera. SHINY :yay

I don't have to use that webcam & mic anymore!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fear is so futile yet I continue like the last of the mohicans


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

it's sad when the high point of your day is a boy telling you you have shiny hair.

he's adorable though.

fml.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

This is hilarious.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

why is everyone so crazy. i don't understand anyone.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

just a few funny tombstones i came across in the shivering isles:

"May your spirit swim forever, Meehn Half-Tail."

"Hirrus Clutumnus never felt like he fit in anywhere. He fits in a coffin quite nicely, now."

Sickly Bernice: "This time, she was right."

"Vilval Telaram was thrown in this hole."

"In memory of Ahjazda. The world wasn't coming to an end -- only her."

"Helene the Deaf. She never heard it coming."


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just got an email from my prof congratulating me on my "highly successful" term in my MBB class. He said he couldn't tell me my exact mark yet, but I did very well on the final. He said I could always come see him if I had questions about courses or careers or stuff.

That was really touching. It's so surprising when someone takes time out of their day to do something for you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't think there's any hope for me. It's one of those days.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I read somewhere people with sa are less likely to get married so its time to turn to God, music, somethiing.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why do i always leave everything til the last minute ?


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Feeling of worthlessness and underachievement are creeping up, why oh why am I so lazy and unmotivated, move yourself!
Need to get back to the gym soon, but then I think what's the point?

..... =/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go away... just go away.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder what is today's excitement


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom has asked me yet again to head out & run some errands, as usual I do not want to deal with others of our species. This sucks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I get so self conscious with family that I feel like im naked.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

you are naked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

liar


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i can see you.. *poke*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

does it really matter every little thing you eat? as long as you thoroughly enjoy what you're eating, it shouldn't be a problem, as well as enjoying your choice of foods. granted, eating a bucket of cookies is not enjoyable in the end.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm getting fat. And I desperately need a hair cut.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

:sus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"It's like spending every second of every day handcuffed to someone you dont like," he says. He's talking about _himself _.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Why is it people in positions of power always abuse their power?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is one of those days where I feel lonely but want nothing to do with people


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

When I'm at work, I miss my cat. Now that's just silly.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> When I'm at work, I miss my cat. Now that's just silly.


no, it's not! i miss my dog when i'm in class...


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I get so self conscious with family that I feel like im naked.


i know the feeling :[ but usually not with family...


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

tigerlilly said:


> no, it's not! i miss my dog when i'm in class...


I think that's what keeps me from traveling more, actually. I think, _I'd really like to go to overseas some more, but Milkshake the Cat will be unhappy with me. And my roommate just makes her mad. _


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> no, it's not! i miss my dog when i'm in class...


I miss my dog when I'm at work, when I'm at the gym, hell even when I go out to dinner I miss him ogling my food....I wrap scraps in a napkin and take home in my purse lol.

High five to all the crazy dog people (and cat people).

:banana


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just bought Animal Collective tickets.


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

^^Awesome!

I'm feeling really tired and I haven't done anything today lol.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, how are you today?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

My hair keeps getting thinner. Makes me want to go out less. I want to just go live in the mountains somewhere, alone.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Resurgence is Inevitable.
Resistance is Necessary.
Stay out of my way!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Regurgitation is - wait, we're not talking about cows? They're yummy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

In other news.

That was really touching, and everything I wanted/needed to hear. I want to reply via VIDEO but my brother is home. 

I have peace of mind today knowing I don't have any major chores to push even further into the future. I can just relax, have something good to eat, and play with my camera .


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i have a caffeinated headache...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm in one of those leave me tf alone moods today :blank


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i wish i didn't live with my parents. this would be a good day to get so drunk i can't remember my own name.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

who are you?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

"I have a really strong personality, and I don't like to talk about a lot of things. I am always rather silent. I don't know, I actually think I'm shy. For years everyone thought that I spent all my time walking around angry because I don't talk that much. Sometimes I just don't know what to say so I am quiet, and they think that I am bitter and angry. ...So that really does make me angry."


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

I just ate a grape and I...


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

:haha ROFL i love that song/video!!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Under Pressure said:


> I just ate a grape and I...


omfg is that from "just friends"??


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Woop!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Pressure said:


> I just ate a grape and I...





tigerlilly said:


> :[
> it looked like ryan reynolds.


Looks a little like a Beavis impersonation to me.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Got down with the sickness, now I just want it to go away.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I have a sinking feeling about next week and a knot in my leg.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

"It's because you don't go out enough..."

Deep breath, walk away...explode inside head. :fall


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I called a cross country friend today & had a decent conversation with her yet part of me feelings kinda of bad like I was inadequate


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

The more I say, the worse I feel. What kind of weird schema did these people plant in my head?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i've run outta credit they'll prolly think i'm being ignorant or sumfin.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Other RT: i feel guilty if i don't work out like take tonight for example been invited to dinner but i usually work out at this time so it's like if obviously i'm not gonna decline anyone yet if i don't work out i'll get a really horrible feeling almost like i've done something wrong.

Jeez why is it even a ****ing issue aww man i'm broken.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

And when I woke up this morning, I was dead.

But as it turns out, I guess I was just guessing...

What a weird day.

On another note, how about when ordering, make things CLEARER? That was the worst order sheet I've ever seen, things could be interpreted in so many ways. Calling them only caused more confusion. Worst thing is they had the balls to preface it with 'Urgent!'. I worked on those all day and just pray I did it right, what was it, like about 100 units?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ingredients:
1 slice of soy cheese 
1 bagel
1 grilled cheese sandwich maker

Preperation:
1. Put slice of cheese on the bagel
2. Put the bagel and cheese in the sandwich maker
3. Let the sandwich cook inside the sandwich maker
4. Remove the sandwich from the sandwich maker
5. Eat

Yummy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've grown fond of the "you live under a rock" accusation, so now I just joke about it all the time. It's not a big deal, don't let it get to you! :no
"My rock is very accommodating, I'll have you know."
"We have electricity"
"Sometimes, when I don't want to get out of bed in the morning, I seriously contemplate carrying my house with me. On my back...like a turtle. It's hard to lift rocks at 5am."

I successfully made an appointment at the hairdresser's for tomorrow night. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

Last night I dreamed I was dreaming, then, in my dream, I woke up and was pissed I couldn't get back to sleep... Come to think of it, am I just the next step in another me's dream?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Gee, what a surprise.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yay

I have a package waiting at the post office. I can pick it up tomorrow. I've never gotten a package in the mail. It's only from my sister, but that's not the point.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

It's cold in this library.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just had a relaxed chat about pornography with a net friend & no it wasn't on some chat site or even remotely active. It was simply a discussion of preferences. If only I was that chill about sex/relationships in real life, this calm tone about it I just had may never happen again


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

-Apparently I'm the only one who thinks it's funny.

-I hate arguing with people. I get into an argument, then later realize that I should have just been quiet. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm really bored and doing nothing. I should be studying, but I don't want to still be bored. ):


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i don't want to be me for a while. i want to sleep for a week and wake up a better person.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Self-loathing sucks ***. I'm ready to conquer this ****.

"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness, that frightens us most. We ask ourselves, 'Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, and famous?' Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that people won't feel insecure around you. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in all of us. And when we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others." ~ Maryanne Wiliamson

Indeed.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I really needed to get that observation off of my chest, even if it's obvious. =l


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess steps don't make sense for the day of week field in cron format. Oh well, time well wasted.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, so _that's_ what emotions feel like. No wonder I always felt so empty.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

damn it I hope i feel better tomorrow. I'm worried now ; - ;


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

_we're sorry, bear is not available right now. please leave a message and they'll get back to you as soon as possible. - thank you_


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

_oh, and feel free to take a candy as you leave. have a nice day._


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

****, 1 week left, no way it can't be. Time flies when you have fun :|.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

God it's hot in my dorm. Why does my roommate continually turn off the AC?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i know some really nice people. but i don't think we would get along well if we were closer.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

OMFG my roommate literally sniffs every 10-15 seconds. I'm so lame and bored that I actually timed it for a while. Ughhh. JUST LEAVE THE ROOM ALREADY. IT'S 1 PM. DON'T YOU HAVE ANY CLASSES TO GO TO? God.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Going to a funeral for someone I have never met, because my mother thinks I need to "make an appearance". There will be distant relatives there, who I have also never met.

What do I say to someone I have never met to console them about the passing of someone I have also never met? Geez. This is so ridiculous.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank god for urgent care, man. that's a good deal.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate mornings.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Just 12 more hours :afr


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Argh I wish I could live my life somewhat normally. Such a nice day out, and here I am sitting inside all day and night. It'd be nice if I could get myself out without needing to be on a mission for something. Why can't I just go out to... go out?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm trying not to panic about my race tomorrow.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

H-h-h-h-h-h-heat waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave.

:eyes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I. Love. Warm. Weather!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really hope I'm happy when I come back here. If not, something is seriously wrong. I want someone to celebrate with, just once. But I have no one. It's true, yanno, what people say about money not buying happiness. That happiness eventually fades. I guess friendship can fade too but not in the same sense...
I'll shutup before this turns into a blog.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

hmmm, I probably should have worn some deoderant today.....


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dear Sean

Stop making everything so ****ing complicated.

Yours sincerely reality check


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in a good mood today, woke up after 2 strange dreams but then suddenly I was good. Cleaned the whole house & my pops dropped by with some Portugese Red. We enjoyed it with a meal


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh ****, I forgot I put lasagna in the microwave an hour ago.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

can i last 6 days with only 10$ for groceries? we shall see :lol


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

pain.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm still unemployed. It's a relief and a curse. I don't have to deal with people every day, but I don't know what I'm going to do. I just read 'Grapes of Wrath' for the first time, and feel like an a**hole for complaining about my life. There's hard times, and then there's hard times.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, that Orange Juice was expired by a week. No wonder it tasted funny. Oh well.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Look, Self. There's no reason to worry about that grade. Worst-case scenario: you get a C. It's just one C, it's not going to completely demolish one's GPA. Just study a little tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

There is absolutely no good reason for me to be up and be here typing this right now. I should be sleeping.

Stupid ****ing internet.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I think my friends don't like to hang out with me.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I wonder what song will be playing when I die.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i really wish there was a healthy way to make me feel better. 

makes me wonder how i'm going to survive in the 'real world'.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmm...the buzzing is gone.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

There was a wasp in my room last night. Thankfully, my dad killed it.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I am having a really difficult time.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

But it's a really beautiful day out.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I hate working under people.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Feel ill.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

God, it's so hot outside. I want to go ride my bike, but all the sexy people are out. How can a quasimodo like me hope to go out and seem normal. I walk like death's out to get me and i talk like a drug addict high on crack. 
Guess i'll stay inside.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow what to do tonight without alcohol ? :um

....umm yeah get ****faced it is then huh.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm really bored right now.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The last time I was at Disneyland, I saw a woman dressed in black leather who looked like randy quaid.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay internet, you are making me mad. Why won't you let me go do my homework?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

It is really hot outside today. I am enjoying it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a nice day here, everyone is out soaking up some final rays before the sun sets. I'm inside drinking an Iced Cappuccino from Tim's. It's effing delicious. A large is not enough to fill my craving. And I got the large by a lucky mistake, it was supposed to be a medium.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm quite content right now, actually. Well, looking at this pretty woman who's not online, but really sitting next to me.. hmm. Durr.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"I Really Don't Want To Deal With Myself" is a thought in my subconscious daily


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I killed Bettie Page


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Internet, seriously, 8 hours? I think I need to be banned from these sites.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

even if no one else ever knows how hard it was for me, i still know i did my best.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^Congrats!

This rock song is really fast. And supernatural.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I love me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate my life.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I really hate how this zit appeared on my nose randomly and I have my final art presentation tuesday.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

my room smells like scented candle...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

My Golden Grahams. Where?


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

deep rooted depression I'll never get out of.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

but i don't _want_ to go to sleep


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

solitarymonkey said:


> my room smells like scented candle...


Much better that dirty socks.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Much better that dirty socks.


unless the candle is dirty sock scented


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

solitarymonkey said:


> unless the candle is dirty sock scented


It could be skunk cabbage!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My neck hurts like a mother ****er. It has for days now. I ****ing hate that. Whenever I get tension build-up, about 1/2 of it goes to my neck, 1/4 to my head and 1/4 to my back. Yeah, it feels great.

I freakin' swept that floor in our new place for like 3 hours yesterday. And that was JUST the living room. ****ing disgusting. I can't wait to just rip that **** out and put our own rug down. ****ing gross. (It was vacant/empty for 4 years before the asshats who were selling it, decided to actually sell it.)

I really hope our one neighbor keeps a good distance between my other neighbor's car now that they know we are there because I AM NOT MAKING AN *** OUT OF MYSELF PARALLEL PARKING! omg I haven't done that in ages. The last thing I want to do is hit one of my neighbors car parking or trying to get out. Sheet. I better practice. I can do it, I just can't get close enough to the curb most of the time or end up crooked and ****.

We need to do sooooooooooooo much there yet.

I took a walk around my hometown with my wee chiddler while my little man was at a birthday party. Took her to the library. Who would've thunk it would be that national sidewalk/yard sale day in my borough. I saw a girl who graduated with me who still lives with mom and dad and she doesn't even have SA or anything. So, don't anyone here feel bad if you still live at home 10 years after you graduate high school. She gave me a look like "Skinny *****." It ain't my fault she got huge, wtf? I hate when ppl are haters cuz of my weight, I can't help I have the good metabolism.

On the way home I was ****ing wiped out, yanno? Long long day and ****. So this guy/girl (don't know) decides he wants to ride my *** on the way home because the car in front of me was going slow. I ****ING HATE THAT. IF YOU DON'T KNOW BY NOW IT'S MY BIGGEST PET PEEVE AND WILL END UP DRIVING ME TO LITERALLY FIGHT SOMEONE SOMEDAY. I JUST KNOW IT. Anyway, I got sick of the ****er doing that so I put my signal on and pulled over so he could pass. Well since the ****tard was so close to me, he had to kind of go around me a bit. THAT IS WHY YOU NEED TO LEAVE DISTANCE BETWEEN YOUR CAR AND THE CAR IN FRONT OF YOU, ****TARD. So the asshat ****ing beeps at me! Like I'M the one doing something wrong. 
Oh it was on, I was so ready to kick his ***.

The hubbs says I really need to calm down with that before I get shot. I said I'll grab their gun and beat them over the head with it or start carrying my own weapons. ****ers. I'll fight back.

I'm going to start talking jujitsu and other **** so I can easily kick someone's *** if/when needed.

the end.
for now.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> my room smells like scented candle...


that reminds me, my candles burned down :[ have to get more, i guess.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry about your day, Cokes . 


CoconutHolder said:


> I took a walk around my hometown with my wee chiddler while my little man was at a birthday party. Took her to the library. Who would've thunk it would be that national sidewalk/yard sale day in my borough. I saw a girl who graduated with me who still lives with mom and dad and she doesn't even have SA or anything. So, don't anyone here feel bad if you still live at home 10 years after you graduate high school. *She gave me a look like "Skinny *****." It ain't my fault she got huge, wtf? I hate when ppl are haters cuz of my weight, I can't help I have the good metabolism.*


Don't you hate that? I got the anorexic comment not too long ago. Ffs, I am NOT that small! I don't have to prove to you how much I eat in a day and list reasons as to why I'm not malnourished. **** you. I'm fine with my weight, if you have a problem with it, shove it up your judgemental *** please and thanks .


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Sorry about your day, Cokes .
> 
> Don't you hate that? I got the anorexic comment not too long ago. Ffs, I am NOT that small! I don't have to prove to you how much I eat in a day and list reasons as to why I'm not malnourished. **** you. I'm fine with my weight, if you have a problem with it, shove it up your judgemental *** please and thanks .


:agree

Why do people feel it is okay to make fun of skinny people? They wouldn't make fun of a heavier person. Making jugemental comments about anyone is not nice


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Sorry about your day, Cokes .
> 
> Don't you hate that? I got the anorexic comment not too long ago. Ffs, I am NOT that small! I don't have to prove to you how much I eat in a day and list reasons as to why I'm not malnourished. **** you. I'm fine with my weight, if you have a problem with it, shove it up your judgemental *** please and thanks .


i agree! people ask me if i'm anorexic-- i'm not-- or bulimic-- also not-- and they don't understand why i'm offended at the question! and even if i DID have an eating disorder, do they really think i'd tell them?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

people are people, each and every one of us is beautiful. No matter of our physical sizes. Love you all
*exits preacher mode*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My popsicle is a weird consistency. Also a delicious one. I wonder how much dye I'm ingesting...lots of red, green, and yellow anyway.

Edit: Yep, lots of dye. It looks like I mopped the floor with my tongue.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My popsicle is a weird consistency. Also a delicious one. I wonder how much dye I'm ingesting...lots of red, green, and yellow anyway.


multi-coloured girlie! Yay!! ^-^


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am bored out of my mind and have just made a ridiculous amout of posts on here today. I think I had about 450 posts this morning!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It was all swirly like a lollipop.
I want another.
I fail at breakfast (even though it's 3:50pm). A drumstick, a popsicle, and a coffee.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Freedom2010 said:


> I am bored out of my mind and have just made a ridiculous amout of posts on here today. I think I had about 450 posts this morning!


That's a lot of posts!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

should become a postal Worker, freedom


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf ? i just got in jeez is two minutes to interweby/surf worreva you call it too much to ****ing ask for ?

Aww man better ****off again huh ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh yeah n i badly need a haircut seriously i don't do bedhead :no


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i have been eating way too many tic-tacs. they sure are addicting.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just to clarify, I didn't _make_ 450 posts today. I _had_ 450 posts this morning. That still dosn't do much to help my situation though. It means I made about 50 posts on this website today. I think that is a record for me!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> My neck hurts like a mother ****er. It has for days now. I ****ing hate that. Whenever I get tension build-up, about 1/2 of it goes to my neck, 1/4 to my head and 1/4 to my back. Yeah, it feels great.


I've had this same problem for about a week now, I hope it goes soon

In other news today we've got another spring snowfall


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo are you?! who who? who who?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So I was walking home alone last night and a guy stopped his car in the road and asked me: "Are you working, love?" At first I was confused but, realising that he had just come from the direction of the city's red-light district, I believe he thought me to be a lady of the night. Now, I don't know what prostitutes are wearing these days but I'm pretty sure it's not tracksuit bottoms, a long-sleeved high-necked top, and a hoody. Maybe it was just because there aren't many women walking around that area by themselves at night because they've got more sense.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Absence makes the heart explode with happiness upon reunion!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

They just told us at the meeting to chat amongst ourselves and find a roommate. So what was the point of filling out two housing questionnaires? Luckily, there was a shy, loneresque girl behind me, so I asked if she wanted to be roommates.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I always wanted to meet a shy, loneresque girl when I was younger. 

Darn you internet, you should have made yourself be invented earlier.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I love it when she's sleeping. It's actually....quiet around here.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

handsome devil--is there any other kind?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> Being a huge disappointment to your parents is such a heartwarming feeling.


Yeah...so is being a huge disappointment to everyone else you've ever known.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I wish I had some chocolate.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Can't sleep, clowns will eat me :yes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just don't party like I used to...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys, I just reached a new low. Or high I guess, depending on how you look at it.

I went to visit relatives this weekend, and was on a ferry when the following thought sequence occured in my head:

What a beautiful sunset! I should take a picture.
Why? Who would I show it to? Who could I tell about this beautiful ocean sunset? I have no one.
Wait! Wait!
I COULD POST IT ON SAS
*click*

I now consider you SAS folks as someone to share my pictures with. Goodness.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

We can do it.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hold me. This Econ final is tonight. I hope that a C doesn't look that bad on a transcript...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Children are to be felt sorry for and protected and cared for, but the ones who aren't properly protected and grow up to be the very things they weren't protected against become scum. That's nice for them.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I accidently let a wasp into my house this afternoon. Thankfully, it is not in my room. This is the second time a wasp visited our house this week. I'm not as freaked out this time though, since it isn't buzzing around in my room.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:blank

^ My expression for the rest of my day. Sofa king tired.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i bought my dress for the track banquet today! it's soooo pretty :] made my day.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow. Had no idea banana chips were that fattening.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

A homeless man just came to me inquiring whether I knew to whom a particular car in the parking lot belonged to. Its lights were on. I thought that was really considerate of him.Then we notified a security truck so they are taking care of it now.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, Econ's finally over. On the plus side, I know that I got at least five points on the test (which he gave if you put your name on the answer sheet)!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder when I'll get some good news, things are either barely ok or just plain bad


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

hmmm.. job hunting.. what traps will i need? guns? poisons? restraints? bare hands? so much to consider!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

90 degree weather here in PA in April. Brush fires erupt in two counties. Temps this high in April are extremely rare, happening about every 100 years. It's ****ing 75 degrees outside right now at 11:00, when it should be around 42. Hello global warming and the inevitable "end of the world as we know it"!! That will probably be the death of me. WTF did I sign up for here? Where did I say "Yeah I'd like to die in the worst way possible while fighting darkness and evil, thank you very much?!?!" I face this fact. And it isn't pretty. Bahhhhhh.....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ON a lighter note..........


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm obsessive. So I'll start by stopping myself from staying on the computer for another minute tonight.

It's freakin' evil anyway, let's face it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

so how long can a man go without food again? I should be fine for 3 days.
I guess 10$ can only go so far.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ah, burping... the highlight of my day. What the heck is this Windows Dancer program doing on my comp, I have never seen it before?!? Blah. *burp*


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i hate hate hate hate hate roaches. ;alksdfja;sk

AND i just checked in jannik's room to see why his light was still on, and discovered that he apparently sleeps naked and on top of the covers when it's hot outside. i think i'm partially blind now. >_< **** my life.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm such a failure.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Google maps street view feature is good, i will never get lost again. Thanks google


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm signing a lease today for the first time (moving out and feeling ill >.<)


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

That's sad that my face got sunburned from just walking for three miles at the park.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

everything/everyone is so noisy. i can't concentrate.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's like i'm the only person on the planet right now. or like i'm on an entirely different planet than everyone else. there's so much space between us.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anybody know an island that needs looking after? Cause I'm totally down for that job.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My pooter broke 

Aww man it's like a death in the family or sumfin haha.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Who here loves when a mushroom slathered in tomato sauce, ground beef, and cheese rolls down your sweater and, you bet you ***, doesn't miss your warm pajama pants?! I SURE DO! 

****ing ****. ****! I don't have time for laundry tonight but this is going to ****ing stain. AHHHH.

At least it happened while I was discovering a pretty awesometastic song.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

this is not a random post. you imagined it. good bye!!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm so confused right now. but in a good way. this is a new experience for me.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

confused.com sounds promising


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

please let me go now internet, i'm hungry and i have work to do and i want to get to sleep early. okay? i'll talk to you tomorrow. you'll be alright with all these other people on here to entertain you.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Put the ****ing lotion in the basket!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sick of compiling this hack. Can't they just fix the damn bug?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Give me a soft subtle mix
And if aint broke then dont try to fix it*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What is this, 1984?

I'm currently updating my (secret) volunteer performance documents. All of you who think volunteering isn't serious business and you think it's okay you missed one meeting four months ago, I'm watching you. I'm the bestest, most totalitarianest, secretest secretary EVAR.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

There are many people who have it worse than me.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Did I do anything wrong? I hope not... oh well. But I know I'm still gonna worry about it until I talk to my friend again.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd take your place in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

I didn't do it! I was dead at the time!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouch , hunger pains


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Take 1 tablet by mouth once daily. 
And all your problems will go away.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LostPancake said:


> Take 1 tablet by mouth once daily.
> And all your problems will go away.


If only!!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^ what if it's 2?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Two still don't abolish my problems


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

Whenever someone talks about their church or religion, I want to say, "I'm sorry, but there is no God." But of course I don't because that would be highly offensive.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the good news is my dog is smart. the bad news is she's so smart she figured out how to open doors. the good news is, after escaping into the house today, she didn't eat anything toxic or kill either of the cats. the bad news is now i have to figure out how to lock her up during the day all over again.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Two still don't abolish my problems


how about a hug? :hug
a tempory fix for most problems


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

solitarymonkey said:


> how about a hug? :hug
> a tempory fix for most problems


Shpanks =]

I will get back to your pm, person who sent me pm! I am just going to bed real soon lol. You know who you are.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> please let me go now internet, i'm hungry and i have work to do and i want to get to sleep early. okay? i'll talk to you tomorrow. you'll be alright with all these other people on here to entertain you.


:ditto


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I was a mistake.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I worry about her, and us, and if she truly loves me, and that scare. Racing thoughts and late nights again, closing in.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this coffee is so good! i'm normally not enjoying a cup of coffee that much but this is perfect.



Zaleth said:


> I worry about her, and us, and if she truly loves me, and that scare. Racing thoughts and late nights again, closing in.


that's poetic...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've taken the proper course of action & nothing has resulted, I hope this doesn't bite me in the ***, I'll be pissed


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Its just a ride


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The weekend was pretty great 

I panicked a bit when I realized I had only brought 1mg of Klonopin, but it went fine regardless.

When am I gonna see her again though? Two weeks? Three weeks? The internet just doesn't compare to the real thing.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Motivation is just so hard! I'll just curl up for now, thanks...


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

If I could drain all the blood out of my body and walk around like a zombie, that would be pretty nice.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Frick on a stick why does everyone want people with experience, jeez how you meant to gain experience if they won't give you the ****ing job in the first place n i sure as **** aint working behind a bar aww man i'd have to get drunk just to turn up every day.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I feel unfulfilled and bored, but I'm not sure what exactly I'm lacking or what would help.

...I want to sleep, but I'm not tired.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well she knows. What am I going to do now? Hide away in here all night and feast on rockets? I'm entirely serious, I don't want to face them. I can't face them. They are so hateful and anxiety-inducing. Can't. Do. It. NO!

I'm stupid, make stupid decisions all the time, drinking is evil attraction is evil and I'm "missing the point". I'm in no mood to keep my mouth shut though I know I have no answers for their questions. Not that they're really searching for answers, they just want to preach. Predicatable. Is it so hard to let me live my life the way I want to?

Don't expect me to stay in this ****ing prison cell.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I tihnk I'm going to have a heart attack. And of cours,e you wouldn't be online.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i feel like i just found out i was adopted, or missed a step going down stairs. i don't know you at all.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

did i just say that out loud?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

A naturopathic veterinarian!? The world may be perfect after all.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to have to eat sometime, but don't want to draw attention to myself. Sitting like this is just making me feel more tense.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What are they talking about? Me, probably me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Country music is emo for middle-aged people.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

it stinks...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, I have nothing to say today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Deep breaths. All is well. For now.


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't wanna drive two and a half hours to pick up my darn portfolio. You can't make me! Neener neener neener!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Deep breaths. All is well. For now.


good! :yes me too


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Glad to hear it


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I need new clothes but everything that's out this season looks .......well gay if i'm honest.

Meh we'll see.







(No offense to gays btw.... obviously :um)


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Everywhere I turn in those stores are skinny jeans and frilly shirts. I'm tired of seeing the same tired clothes. I hate shopping. Or maybe I just need to look elsewhere, like the future.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I just can't stand seeing mostly skinny jeans and hardly-there frilly shirts. I wish I could take a trip back to the 90s or into the future to go shopping. Oh, Self.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

3 days...man i'm getting hungry. I'm glad i get some money coming in.
yay for groceries!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I gotta just go with the Godly flow.
Take it moment by moment.

btw, my *** is wet because I just sat on a wet chair outside. True story.

Love you. Buh bye for now.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

to sleep, perchance to dream


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't posted in this thread in a long time, and this post is why. lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i might get me a livescribe pulse smart pen today after i rest up more.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Everyone wants a piece...there's none left to give!


Random thought #2: I think I'm all out of names.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay I need a haircut ASAP. It's been 4 months and I feel like a dirt bag.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wondering if waking up is hard because i'm 35 years old and my body's getting older, or because i'm a ****ing loser who doesn't want to face his problems head on. Either way, waking up in the morning is almost as hard as staying awake all day.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh hai =^ᴥ^=


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I love being ignored. :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bored, bored, bored, oh so bored.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

32 on the ACT!!!! without studying!!!! that score report just made my day <3


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my god i just want to get in the shower and stay there all day. sleep there too. it's like being in the rain. i want to live on a planet that does nothing but rain all the time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to be on my own WHEN IS THIS GOING TO HAPPEN?

Sister responded as I expected. Now I kind of have to tell her how much of a loser I am though. 

What is this, hate on yourself day? Well it's the ****in truth.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel like I've already analyzed all my thoughts and everything I do. I know the reasons, I know why I'm like this. Deep inside I still believe that I'm better than everyone else. I'm a big egocentric child. It makes me sick, just watching myself.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

I love my bed. damn, so so good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My goatee is pick comb length now, I Love It!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuuuck it's late aww man i just wanna get ****faced and crash out.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

dammit, why does this stupid one week biology field trip have to be compulsary. Gonna be surrounded by people in a looong mentally draining coach ride, no privacy, sharing a room with 5 people!! Oh dear, i'm in trouble...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Tornado! No likey! Badbadbadbadbad. Shoo. Go away. I will gnaw yer face off. DON'T MAKE ME COME OUT THERE!!!!!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My boyfriend is burning holes in his socks with a cigarette so he can make a sock puppet. Boy, we are a weird couple.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

was anyone else confused by the framing hanley cover of "lollipop"? it has a good sound, but the lyrics haven't been changed, so it's a bit startling when you realize what he's singing.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate this ****ing town... with a passion. It's like one big ****ing high school.

And my hand hurts... I don't know if I broke any fingers or what the hell I did.

I badly want to go back. Happy frickin' labour day.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I WAS IN THE INTERSECTION YOU JERK DRIVER.

PEDESTRIANS HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY SOMETIMES, YOU KNOW.

Man. If it wasn't for my mad jumping out of the way skills, I'd be roadkill right now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

daylight is the enemy


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

*bold*
_italic_
underline

colors


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

I swear this job is gonna turn me homicidal!
On a lighter note, i'm currently not.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wish i had a drivers licence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what to do today ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I can't dance but I'd bring energy to the club (that I likely will never see) that's for sure.

Lmao...who wants to see the skinny white chick break it down to Ludacris' "Get Back". No one, but it was fun anyway! Apologies to my mirror. It's had to endure my antics since...well since ever.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

okay, enough already, time to hit the books. go to the library, or you're never gonna escape the internet. plus walking outside would be good for you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Isn't it nice to be woken up from a nap to have a rather un-flowing conversation with a sibling?...well maybe I'll enjoy it next time


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

It sucks being hungry AND lazy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Some days, like today, it literally takes less than 5 minutes of interaction to put me off it. I just want to be alone, which of course makes little sense because I'm alone 90% of the time. I wish my room contained all forms of sustenance, it wouldn't bring happiness but perhaps contentment if it were so


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What? Cypress got perma-banned?
Everytime I blink, someone gets banned.
*blinks*
Okay, which one of you was it this time?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Spring allergies are the best!!!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

being nicknamed "Beaver" is a very stange thing. well, i'll let her get on with it. weirdo.


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Must not drool on all the pretties.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

thebalrogbard said:


> must not drool on all the pretties.


where? :d


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

At the comic book store. So. Much. JOY.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

nom nom


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well hello there, stress acne. That was quick. I shall call you: stracne.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I knew what to do...I feel so lost and scared right now.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> being nicknamed "Beaver" is a very stange thing. well, i'll let her get on with it. weirdo.


SHE's a weirdo? i'm not even going into this. you know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I HATE HOCKEY. WHY? BECAUSE WE ARE LOSING. 

GO HOME CHICAGO. GO HOOOOOOOOOOMe.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> being nicknamed "Beaver" is a very stange thing. well, i'll let her get on with it. weirdo.


LMAO.....some colleagues and I nicknamed a man at work "Beaver". As in "Leave it to Beaver". Because he wears sweater vests with ties and stuff like that. And because we're snobs


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

There she goes again. "We're friends, and we don't hang out or have each other's number." I'm glad I'm ignoring this because she would realize that I'm not as cool as she thinks.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why did I eat that stupid cake today??? :mum


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am so proud of my Zaleth for getting a celebrity's autograph tonight. Way to overcome SA!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It looks like it's going to rain. It's filling me with excitement. There's still some work to do but I'm so easily distracted... Right now I wish I knew who sang that song. It's haunting me. Be careful out there, everyone. 
The good thing about not having a social life is ::::: I Will Not Get The Swine Flu.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't feel like studying this morning but I have to if I want to get a good score on the exam.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It seems like everyone has a partner cept me, seriously everyone's all gooey n loved up n **** even the frickin old people aww man i wanna spew.

Blah it's my own fault for being so ****ing stuck up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, I'd go the extra mile for you but you wouldn't for me? I'm not cool with that.

Fabulous. My grandparents are over for supper. Now I have to act again. When do I get paid for all this acting?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"Do you have a legitimate reason for being here?"
No, no, I decided on a whim that I would really like to wake up at 7:30 in the morning and just hang out in one of the buildings at school. It fulfills me. What an a**.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No academy award for me, I bailed and they haven't even left yet.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^ i'd give you an award. just for being you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I love orange sherbet. Hi orange sherbet! =D lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hahahaha, my mom found a porno on my computer! And it was weird stuff, too. Outstanding.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

oh. what a wonderful baby.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> hahahaha, my mom found a porno on my computer! And it was weird stuff, too. Outstanding.


We did try to dissuade you from keeping that octopi porn


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I stink of beer , i got off with someone i shouldn't and it's 2 in the ****ing morning on a positive note i don't have to get up at frickin 6 for work.

Aww man i feel like a 24 yr old for a change.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I kind of want to see the new _Star Trek_.

And not just because I'm in love with Karl Urban. Well, not entirely...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a little proud of myself for emailing him. Now it'll be a B+ instead of a B, which is something my GPA needs.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

On an unrelated note, I think I'm a closeted goth.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This life should come with a reset button. Or better yet, a power-off button.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope BildungsRoman is okay.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Is Lily Rush okay?! Capitvating Cold Case episode. The To be Continued... is driving me crazy.


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

I want a peanut butter milkshake, dang it.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Life is just so beautiful right now. I actually cried at how selfless I was feeling the other day when I finally just let go of everything. I hope it lasts.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

njodis said:


> I hope BildungsRoman is okay.


Yes... I hope that too.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

It came to £3.20, I gave him a £5 note, and he gave me £16.80 change. I failed this particular test of morality.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

KumagoroBeam said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I hope BildungsRoman is okay.
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope Uplifter leaks soon. lol


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I love how noobs in wow always make excuses for being so noobish.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> I hope BildungsRoman is okay.


Ditto , he's been disturbingly quiet recently.

Wow my lil sis made cakes, haha she'll make someone a good housewife.

kidding.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

solitarymonkey said:


> ^ i'd give you an award. just for being you


Aww, shucks .
Do I get a blue ribbon? Or like...a cookie, at least?
...A _blue_ cookie?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^*paints a cookie blue, and sticks a ribbon on it, and hands it over in a childish yet "sweet" manner*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Really, paint and all? That's admirable. You must really like cookies.
That's alright though, as I'm engaging in skittle therapy.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

skittle vodka (and lemonade) nom nom


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

That's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That. Was awesome xD.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

l'oignons


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

njodis said:


> I hope BildungsRoman is okay.


:ditto


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I went out today briefly with my dad to refill my prescription & grab him a couple things from a shop. Getting out is recommended in dealing with your SA so I suppose it's a good thing that I did. Having said that I wasn't particularly happy with my excursion & I felt as usual that most people do not like me



Drella said:


> hahahaha, my mom found a porno on my computer! And it was weird stuff, too. Outstanding.


My mom is extremely religious, if she found the porn on my comp there may well be an intervention scheduled for me immediately afterward, lol


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Kan du höra mig?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

....


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

_I can't figure it out. There are good reasons for each argument. It's so important._


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

so so so bored. even my cat isn't home. probably out there somewhere having fun.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

does procrastination count as a hobby?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*sigh* you get in a relationship and the girl wants sex quite often for the first several months. as the relationship progresses she wants sex less and less. wtf


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

sunlight. must. go. outside. get. sun.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I spy with my little eye something beginning with i don't care.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

How the hell am I going to fake my way through this wedding? Now would be a really good time to come down with mono or bronchitis, or some other contagion.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nubly said:


> *sigh* you get in a relationship and the girl wants sex quite often for the first several months. as the relationship progresses she wants sex less and less. wtf


lol. I wonder why is that when a man stays more with a girl and falls more in love with her the girl starts to fall less in love with the guy.?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

All i want to do today is sleep. I might as well give in and do it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

ermmm...


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Wonder when I'll start eating properly again, but liking eating junk food and drinking coffee flavored energy drinks as well as smoking too much.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well hello to you too, mother.
No, I am not eating that pudding in the fridge.
Yes, you can have it.


In other news, a coworker keeps having to miss time but now he's got good excuses. Like, a funeral tomorrow. But props for him coming in on Monday after spending nearly the entire weekend at the hospital with his girlfriend.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Logan X said:


> All i want to do today is sleep. I might as well give in and do it.


I feel this way most weekdays. I should try to go to bed super early tonight. I miss my sleep.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh I'm bored and I can't sleep. Shouldn't we be having a general election sometime soon? But why does it have to be either Labour or Tories? It's so boring. Can't people just go out en masse and vote for all the little parties. That'd make things more interesting.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

why am I such a procrastinator? I should do my homework early this week so I have time to get out and do something the rest of the week...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

When Frogs mate, the male frog tends to clasp the female underneath in an embrace called amplexus. He literally climbs on her back, reaches his arms around her "waist", either just in front of the hind legs, just behind the front legs, or even around the head. Amplexus can last several days! Usually, it occurs in the water, though some species, like the bufos on the right mate on land or even in trees!
(photo courtesy of Emile Vandecasteele)
While in some cases, complicated courting behavior occurs before mating, many species of frogs are known for attempting to mate with anything that moves which isn't small enough to eat!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spawn (egg-mass)
While in the amplexus position, the male frog fertilizes the eggs as they get are laid. Frogs tend to lay eggs single eggs in masses, whereas toads usually lay eggs in long chains. 
Some frogs leave after this point, but others stick around to watch over the little ones. Some have very unusual ways of caring for their young. You'll learn about some of those later in this tour!. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egg
Frogs and Toads tend to lay many many eggs because there are many hazards between fertalization and full grown frogness! Those eggs that die tend to turn white or opaque. The lucky ones that actually manage to hatch still start out on a journey of many perils.
Life starts right as the central yolk splits in two. It then divides into four, then eight, etc.- until it looks a bit like a rasberry inside a jello cup. Soon, the embryo starts to look more and more like a tadpole, getting longer and moving about in it's egg.
Usually, about 6-21 days (average!) after being fertilized, the egg will hatch. Most eggs are found in calm or static waters, to prevent getting too rumbled about in infancy!
Some frogs, like the Coast foam-nest treefrog, actually mate in treebranches overlooking static bonds and streams. Their egg masses form large cocoon-like foamy masses. The foam sometimes cakes dry in the sun, protecting the inside moisture. When the rain comes along, after developement of 7 to 9 days, the foam drips down, dropping tiny tadpoles into the river or pond below. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tadpole
Shortly after hatching, the tadpole still feeds on the remaining yolk, which is actually in its gut! The tadpole at this point consists of poorly developed gills, a mouth, and a tail. It's really fragile at this point. They usually will stick themselves to floating weeds or grasses in the water using little sticky organs between its' mouth and belly area. Then, 7 to 10 days after the tadpole has hatched, it will begin to swim around and feed on algae.
After about 4 weeks, the gills start getting grown over by skin, until they eventually disappear. The tadpoles get teeny tiny teeth which help them grate food turning it into soupy oxygenated particles. They have long coiled guts that help them digest as much nutrients from their meadger diets as possible.
By the fourth week, tadpoles can actually be fairly social creatures. Some even interact and school like fish! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tadpole with legs
After about 6 to 9 weeks, little tiny legs start to sprout. The head becomes more distinct and the body elongates. By now the diet may grow to include larger items like dead insects and even plants.
The arms will begin to bulge where they will eventually pop out, elbow first.
After about 9 weeks, the tadpole looks more like a teeny frog with a really long tail. It is now well on it's way to being almost fullgrown! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Young Frog, or Froglet
By 12 weeks, the tadpole has only a teeny tail stub and looks like a miniature version of the adult frog. Soon, it will leave the water, only to return again to laymore eggs and start the process all over again! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frog
By between 12 to 16 weeks, depending on water and food supply, the frog has completed the full growth cycle. Some frogs that live in higher altitudes or in colder places might take a whole winter to go through the tadpole stage...others may have unique development stages that vary from your "traditional" tadpole-in-the-water type life cycle: some of these are described later in this tour.
Now these frogs will start the whole process again...finding mates and creating new froggies.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

oh, hey, i'm moving friday. I better get some packing done.
Good thing i own very few things in this life. Little to no possessions is only really apreciated when you have to move out.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate life so much. That wasn't really random...oh well.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> It seems like everyone has a partner cept me, seriously everyone's all gooey n loved up n **** even the frickin old people aww man i wanna spew.
> 
> Blah it's my own fault for being so ****ing stuck up.


I honestly don't know. I never thought I'd be married at all. I didn't want to be. All I ever saw were failing relationships around me growing up. And basically, everyone being ****ed up and not leaving the person when they clearly didn't want to be together. So, I wanted to do it all by myself. Not really thinking that I "had" to do it with someone. (heh) And when you know you can do it by yourself and you don't "need" it, then if it happens, great. If not, then that's great too. Just make the most of what you have right now. When it's meant to happen, it will happen. It's always complicated. *shrug*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wonder if living on my own will be worse? I'm scared i'll start to hide from the world even more than i do now, if thats even possible.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I honestly don't know. I never thought I'd be married at all. I didn't want to be. All I ever saw were failing relationships around me growing up. And basically, everyone being ****ed up and not leaving the person when they clearly didn't want to be together. So, I wanted to do it all by myself. Not really thinking that I "had" to do it with someone. (heh) And when you know you can do it by yourself and you don't "need" it, then if it happens, great. If not, then that's great too. Just make the most of what you have right now. When it's meant to happen, it will happen. It's always complicated. *shrug*


Yeah cheers hun i guess you're right, even when someone does ask me out i run a mile anyway haha not like in a comittment phobe kinda way....in fact kinda in a comittment phobe kinda way jeez i dunno no more.

Blah, in other news i never got the job  meh screw it their loss.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My brother seems like a real hard *** at first, but he's a good guy when you get to know him deep down. I guess keeping a hard front is useful when you have to mingle with normals, especially when it comes to guys.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why does he always have to lecture me on "things people my age should do"? Today, it was voting. I care, I just don't have the patience/time/energy/interest to sift through a bunch of internet articles about candidates, while also trying to figure out which ones are incredibly biased. But first and foremost I don't have time to listen to him go on and on when I have work to do! Grr.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Kills tomorrow! Can't frigging wait!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love not having any money..... looks like I'll be eating ramen noodles until Monday. It's hard for me to eat them... I keep getting flashbacks of this disgusting picture I saw on the internet of a foot of intestine filled with heaps of long, curly worms (they look like ramen noodles).


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, so, I'm pretty sure I swallowed a small spider or some other sort of bug today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Yeah cheers hun i guess you're right, even when someone does ask me out i run a mile anyway haha not like in a comittment phobe kinda way....in fact kinda in a comittment phobe kinda way jeez i dunno no more.
> 
> Blah, in other news i never got the job  meh screw it their loss.


I know how you feel. Nothing wrong with feeling that way, either. I'm sorta the same way. Sometimes I wonder if I subconsciously try to sabotage my relationships because I want to be alone. It's a constant battle and it's heart-tugging. But you want/need love and intimacy too. It's a delicate balance. You can get back into the game. (lol if you want to call it that) and just take it day by day. Don't make yourself make a comittment unless you decide to offially "go out" if you will, duh that sounds so 4th grade, sorry, but then you always have the choice to leave more easily. Just try not to have a baby before you meet someone whom you know would be a great mother and wife, that's kind of important, I think, for kids. Anyway, sorry for the ramble, hope I didn't put you to sleep.  *hugs*

Sorry about the job! :squeeze


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh come on, it's three o'clock in the morning. Why am I not tired? I suppose it's because I got up at about two o'clock in the afternoon. I need a job. I'm coming dangerously close to completely running out of money. I could probably get away with not paying my mother any rent because she keeps forgetting that she's asked me to and doesn't seem to expect me to, but I'm too honest or something. Also, I'm thinking the sooner I run out of money, the sooner I'll be forced to get a job. I think I'll aim for a morning cleaning job this time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I spy with my little eye something beginning with i don't care.


lmao!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> ermmm...


Yessssss?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

too much thoughts


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

that was definitely something i would've been better off NOT seeing. so thanks for remembering not to look at porn when your daughter is at home.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I sell out every time. Is it worth it to make friends?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what must i do today ?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay, saving a 5 page paper till the day before it's due would probably be considered procrastination.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^i'm procrastinating too! yay!! but i'm so bored that i'll probably start studying soon.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

If you put a frog on a trampoline, do they cancel each other out?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish people would stop telling me their ****. I don't care; I don't want to know; I'm not enthralled by the asinine piffle that goes on in your life; leave me out of your business. Did not need to know that.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> I know how you feel. Nothing wrong with feeling that way, either. I'm sorta the same way. Sometimes I wonder if I subconsciously try to sabotage my relationships because I want to be alone. It's a constant battle and it's heart-tugging. But you want/need love and intimacy too. It's a delicate balance. You can get back into the game. (lol if you want to call it that) and just take it day by day. Don't make yourself make a comittment unless you decide to offially "go out" if you will, duh that sounds so 4th grade, sorry, but then you always have the choice to leave more easily. Just try not to have a baby before you meet someone whom you know would be a great mother and wife, that's kind of important, I think, for kids. Anyway, sorry for the ramble, hope I didn't put you to sleep.  *hugs*
> 
> Sorry about the job! :squeeze


Thanks lori appreciated  , i know the feeling unfortunately i go into self destruct mode too and end up hurting everyone close to me.

Haha maybe one day i'll lose my narcisstic streak.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm so hungry, but I don't wanna miss my talkshows, I'll eat after, hope I don't get a headache before then.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

good thing i don't have to bike to work in this rain.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

WARNING: more like random 'rant' of the day:

my boss is certifiably crazy. don't know how much more i can take, but jobs are scarce. i feel beyond burned out. i don't even get a freaking lunch break and i get take-home work that i better be compensated for or else i'm gonna walk. plus i have to go to school in the evenings, and she knows this. i know i should be more grateful, but am currently too worked up to care.

k, just had to vent. sorry about that. will shut up now...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so totally not reading that. Does a benefits package have to be a novel? And why did they give me a retirement guide? :lol
The way some things work is funny to me.
I'll have to get the parents to take a look at this mess of paperwork.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is this purgatory?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

"now my mum gives me "me" size meals" "sorry ben!"


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

We have such a strong connection that he gets sympathy menstrual cramps.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*ding* good, the rice is ready. I'm starving!


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I feel like I have so many agendas. Gotta sign up for summer school at a community college, because its cheaper than taking classes at my univerisity. Gotta find a job, oh the agendas. And to top it all off I gotta take a **** right now. Its like I have a bunch of stuff to do, but I refuse to do anything about it, all I did was stay in all day today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So the first time I break any bones I sustain three fractures at the same time, one of them so bad I had to have surgery on it.

It's all my own fault. Bad night + a scrap container that gave me an ugly look on my way home = strong desire to crush it with my fist. Turns out the container crushed my hand. I'm so dum. :|

Well I'm glad I don't have to wear a cast, and can still use my hand ... lightly, before it fully recovers.

That was so strange though. 'Okay, here we go, you're getting your sleeping medicine now. Good night' she said, as she IVed me with Versed or whatever it was. No way are you gonna be able to put me to sleep considering how tense and anxious I am right now, I thought to myself. And that's the last thing I remember. I don't even recall getting drowsy/sleepy. I wake up in another room a couple hours later and the whole ordeal was done.


----------



## Jaan Pehechaan Ho (Dec 2, 2005)

"Feed the fire" they said. So, I did, with the bottle of bottle of liquor I was holding. Then everyone started boooing me, telling me why was I pouring good liquor on the bonfire? How the hell did I know they where telling that neo-classical metal band to play a song called "Feed the fire"

I should die a slow and painful death.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

whew, i'm glad that's done with. i don't like writing. it wasn't even what i wanted to write about. it was all about the methodologies used in the studies blah blah blah blah. boring. oh well, hopefully i won't have to do stuff like that anymore.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I deserve nothing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Does a prophet = a profit?...perhaps I'll ask a televangelist


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf ? the class wasn't on n they didn't even bother phoning me, yup i felt like a total dick n to top it all of it started pissin it n i got soaked aww man :sigh


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Another fun weekend! I have too much free time. Makes me think too much.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

An open letter to my academic advisor:

Please stop checking out my rack. I know you're only a few years older than I am, but they are not here for your entertainment. They are here to provide sustenance to the children I'll never have and, perhaps, cushioning during those dreaded chest first slip and falls (Which -oddly enough- HAVE happened to me. If it wasn't for my girls, I surely would have collapsed a lung). Oh, I'm rambling... anyway, who am I kidding? Keep looking, I'll take any attention I can get.

Sincerely,
Drella


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Note to self: Stop voicing opinions. You are a social freak, remain in your compound.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is that his way of flirting with me? Does he check me out when my back is turned? I hope so...
Stop. :cry
You have a girlfriend and a daughter and _I CAN'T LIKE YOU. YOU CAN'T LIKE ME._
And we won't even be working together soon, so just *stop.*


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Some lucky ******* in Spain has won €126 million in the lottery. Sooooo jealous.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^ so it wasnt me then?! >.<


----------



## Wowzers (Jan 14, 2009)

Zzz Zzz !


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why does the XML:: DOM cpan module seem so horribly documented? I feel another wasted weekend coming...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't make a mevatar Elise. Don't do it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dooo it !


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg i never got rebuffed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

man that sandwich was so tasty...too bad i can't rewind time and eat it again. Id do that all day if i could. rewind, eat, rewind, eat, rewind, eat...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know what I want anymore and I don't know what he wants so the break will continue.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Reading some of the cards in that shop made me tear up =(.
The passage in the one I chose for my mom is fitting, I think.

"Mother's Day...a time for warm thoughts and fond memories, for expressing the feelings and words that often go unspoken, for letting those special people in our lives know that they are loved and appreciated - always. Somehow we always say the least to those we love the best and hope our thoughts are understood, although they're unexpressed..."

It goes on but the main point was that they're often unexpressed. I hope it isn't too mushy, I can't deal with crying parents. My sister would buy her cards like this and it was a big emotion fest.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha aww big awws elise.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow chillin with the family it's been a long time, it feels..... strange :um.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why do you have to do THAT, while I'm in the next room? Do you really think I can't hear you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The dark chocolate melts on my tongue & then I wash it down with vanilla soy milk, I quite enjoyed that



seanybhoy said:


> Wow chillin with the family it's been a long time, it feels..... strange :um.


Last time eldest bro was in town it was the same for me, strange


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ameli*a*. I've been reading her name as Amelie all this time. I don't even know how that's possible.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

oh my god... i am in so much pain right now. i hope this is normal.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ What's wrong


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

XML::Simple > XML:: DOM. I think I gave myself a headache trying to make the DOM module useful for what I'm doing =/


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

lol it's better now. but i'm still not sure it was a normal reaction...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I HAVE A JOB INTERVIEW TO WORK IN A PROFESSOR'S LAB ON MONDAY. I'M NERVOUS.

Also, watching Justin Timberlake dance around as a silicone breast almost made me pee my pants from laughter.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Wearing contacts sucks. I swear I'd go to bed earlier if I didn't have to dread/put off taking out my contacts in addition to brushing my teeth. Plus, I have some other ocd things once i get in bed. Remove makeup, put on chapstick, get COLD fresh water from downstairs, put lotion on (especially feet), use astringent on my face, etc. Going to bed sucks.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm an idiot.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sun is shining, weather is sweet, yeah. 

I feel like I'm more myself when I do stupid/unhealthy/childish things.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Sore throat, aw crap. Want to go over to her place for dinner and enjoy the dinner she said she'd make, but medication isn't set up, haven't showered today so I look like crap, and am still feeling exhausted for some reason.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

yellowpaper said:


> Wearing contacts sucks. I swear I'd go to bed earlier if I didn't have to dread/put off taking out my contacts in addition to brushing my teeth. Plus, I have some other ocd things once i get in bed. Remove makeup, put on chapstick, get COLD fresh water from downstairs, put lotion on (especially feet), use astringent on my face, etc. Going to bed sucks.


Sounds oddly familiar to my nightly routine that I _loathe. _I have the daily contacts now though. I just throw them out when I'm ready to go to bed. Then there's still: remove makeup, apply proactiv, brush teeth, brush hair (who does that before bed?!), insert bobby pins, apply chapstick, apply moisturizer to hands. I'm lucky if I'm done then.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I got 99 problems, but a b*tch ain't one. Well, I guess there's a silver lining to everything.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have all this time and I'm not going to get anything done because I don't seem able to lift my *** from this chair.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I suck at conversation


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Somewhere, a dead cow is real pissed that its meat went to waste. Sorry, cow. That was a battle far too advanced for my chompers.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Why is it always the ones with NO money to spare that want the nicest stuff? Brand names, schmand names. People should be more thrifty and less freakin' materialistic. Like me. :yes


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Sounds oddly familiar to my nightly routine that I _loathe. _I have the daily contacts now though. I just throw them out when I'm ready to go to bed. Then there's still: remove makeup, apply proactiv, brush teeth, brush hair (who does that before bed?!), insert bobby pins, apply chapstick, apply moisturizer to hands. I'm lucky if I'm done then.


Oh. don't worry. I'm the other person who brushes my hair before bed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

tigerlilly said:


> i'm an idiot.


:ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Must get sleep :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Backstreet's back, _alright_!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Drella said:


> I got 99 problems, but a b*tch ain't one. Well, I guess there's a silver lining to everything.


haha that song...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

People said this DLC was HARD...humm, i'm playing on VERY HARD and i've yet to die.
Maybe it's because i'm a damn sneak who snipes people from far away...but what else can i do? It's so damn fun! Who wants to be a goddamn tank that walks in the open and just kills everything? I want to be sneaky and use my surroundings to kill my enemies without them ever knowing i was there. Ninja FTW!!
ok, i'm not that excited...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> Backstreet's back, _alright_!


Aw man. Why did you do that. Now it's in my head.

Also: Wikipedia is helping me prepare for my job interview tomorrow. Is this a bad thing?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Time to stay awake in bed, or sleep. Hopefully sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate when I listen to French radio & hear a brilliant song but can't make out the name in the flurry of French afterward. I just spent 20 minutes trying to navigate Radio-Canada.ca to find the name of the song on a playlist & though I'm sure I came close my lack of French knowledge has stumped me. The lesson here is that I actively need to learn French sometime soon


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Made her breakfast in bed. It's 1234 time where I'm posting this from. I have no idea what to do now. Well, here goes another cigarette. Quit date is May 22nd. Gah.Have a job interview on Wensday, kinda. Hoping I can get a job that'll be something easy. Don't want to have to do physical labour at a warehouse again.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Never before have I had such a problem finding a job. This is depressing. I'm starting to feel more and more like my B.A. in music is nothing more than a worthless piece of paper.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just awoke from a dream in which I was babysitting 2 of my little cousins, the neighbor girl, & an old friends dog, in it a whole host of my personal/social/mental issues came up & were discussed at random seemingly. Some of my issues were brought up by a neighbor lady who just showed up to critic my poor babysitting skills. Eventually I snapped & at that moment awoke, it seems I would very well be a horrid babysitter were it to happen


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need some motivation. Could someone sell me some motivation?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I only got 94 bucks back from my textbooks that cost me over 400 dollars. :no


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i dunno what or who i want anymore.

I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

those "stock takers" should be greatfull i have such a bad memory, because if i ever see them again, i swear to god i'll ***** slap them to oblivion!! i've never seen the store in such a mess!! AARGH!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So.

If I get this job in a prof's lab, I will be spending my summer cutting open live frogs, removing their eggs, and sewing them back up. 

Hmm.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I only got 94 bucks back from my textbooks that cost me over 400 dollars


I still have to sell mine back from this and last semester, I would hope to get more than $94 as I paid about $400 for all mine to, if I only had the courage to actually walk to the bookstore on campus when I don't absolutely need to go, maybe I should try selling on Amazon or something.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My belt pin snapped when i was out shopping today so i had to walk about with my jeans hanging off my *** with a fakey gangsta limp to stop them falling down completely ops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> My belt pin snapped when i was out shopping today so i had to walk about with my jeans hanging off my *** with a fakey gangsta limp to stop them falling down completely ops


nah, you'd fit the part, yo! Go with it


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> nah, you'd fit the part, yo! Go with it


Haha wurkin the swagger .


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

counsellors really should let you know when they arent gonna be in to see you!! oh well, caught up on my washing and cleaning. day well spent ^_^


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm surprised he admitted that to me. I almost wish he hadn't....almost.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I'll go to sleep, just to get the next day over with, like I do every night. What am I waiting for?


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Let's go Wings!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I bought books and I'm going to ****ing read. That's right. **** this internet **** anymore, at all. Even a little is too much.

Keep it real, love yas. *hugs**


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

this is such a bad idea.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate this cold. I'm glad I went over to her grandmother's house today though. Coming over for dinner tomorrow too. Also happy that she's able to put up with that annoying cold of mine. Still going to find something good for her that'll match that ring.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I get so enraged when I PvP on WoW this late. God, people are idiots. I'm still mad... which is really sad and pathetic. I'm hoping most of the players are children, judging by the immaturity and plain stupidity, but I have a feeling a lot of them are full-grown men, probably with their own children. Scary.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^^ lol
PvP is always so full of drama. Drama usualy started by people with no skills, or nubs :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm very very tired today. I don't think I can study anymore, but I need to. This coffee isn't doing anything.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

that test sucked a LOT. at least it's over.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"My Aim is only Dew Forward"
- Afro, Afro Samurai


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sofa king lazy!
When am I going to edit those? EVER?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i wonder how much i could get for my knees on ebay
"pair of knees. 22 years old. sold as faulty."


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

Another day over. I'm proud of myself for making it this far. One slow slow day at a time. Time only goes by fast when I am happy. When will I be happy again?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Noooo...it's almost time to go to work


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm leaving in an hour to go to the dentist's office for a cleaning. doesn't that sound fun? i hate the hygienist, she's really not that good at her job.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry person I sat by, I can't handle trying to get to know someone right now. It's way too much stress.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My therapist gave up on me today n i just isolated myself from my friends tonight instead of leaving with them n having fun, also i attempted suicide n it went horribly wrong aww man i can't even do that right.

These pills are making me worse :rain


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Still no calls or emails from any of the employers I applied with. This is incredibly discouraging, and I hate being broke and having to rely on my boyfriend for money.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a combination of mice and snoring to keep me awake tonight. Where are the mice? I can't find them. They sound like they're inside the walls. Oh well, never mind, it's not like I have a reason to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Is anyone else SASing in the nude? Role call, b****es! Everything is breathing right now, what freedom. I need more Lysol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

oh great...a familly dinner in a restaurant full of people. Why don't they make me ****ing sing karaoke in front of everyone while they're at it? Hell, i'll pole dance and sing at the same time so i can pay for the dinner.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

so maybe it isn't such a bad idea after all. :]


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Drella said:


> Is anyone else SASing in the nude? Role call, b****es! Everything is breathing right now, what freedom. I need more Lysol.


Ha, I am actually half nude. But I've just rolled out of bed in the middle of the night. Or morning. It's ten to five in the ****ing morning.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Are there any affordable hotels in London that don't have a rape-or-be-raped policy? I'll be a maverick and go with no. 
I'll end up not going, anyway.. as usual. To my credit, that one guy is unforgivably obnoxious, and would most likely beat me into unconsciousness and leave my body stuffed inside a wall.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Still have the last bits of a cold, bleah. Kinda dreading that I'll be done smoking in 7 days. Better enjoy the carcinoma filled smoke while I got it, I suppose. Gotta say I like kissing her hands... well, everything that can and will be kissed I suppose.. that too. Can't believe I smoke this much.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> Is anyone else SASing in the nude? Role call, b****es!


Just had a shower. Present.

Also, my reason for entering this thread today: siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Wait, what was I going to say? All these naked women in here - it's a bit, er, distracting. :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Strange Dreams


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow. I'm alone in her apartment for a hour or two. Should.. should I clean up again? I wish there was a smaller grocery store we could go to that was also closer. Tired of having to go across the city just for groceries. Don't feel like sleeping. Have cigarettes and a rockstar mocha in front of me, waiting to be smoked and drank. I don't know if I could even do the 35 hour week job as a administrative assistant...I don't think that there'd be too many people bothering me, but having to keep track of another person's schedule and potentially screwing up, then getting yelled at would probably happen. Then again, I know a good part of this is just my mind trying to exploit all the possibilities...agh. I know that she and I seem to read each other's minds at times, which I like. Long winded post. Blah.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Feel soooooo drugged :fall , i'm guessing this is what rohypnol must feel like.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

this sucks. i did nothing at school today except take one test that was really easy and i didn't study for, and i left early, but i have to go back in like 20 minutes and pretend i didn't skip so i can make up a test i missed two days ago.

hehe i'm going to see the new star trek movie tonight. if only i had someone to go with other than my parents. *le sigh*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, i guess it's going to be worth going to med school just to experience a cadaver dissection... 

Now that's what i call turning into a morbid freak! I really do need to stop with all this zombish thoughts or i will turn into one myself.:no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LONG WEEKEND **** YES!
Took ya long enough.

Pizza & Prison Break tonight, and you bet I have coke and pudding and ice cream and everything else unhealthy Fridays should be made of. I could really use some beer, but I'll save my pent-up alcohol deprivation for my 19th.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hadron said:


> Well, i guess it's going to be worth going to med school just to experience a cadaver dissection...
> 
> Now that's what i call turning into a morbid freak! I really do need to stop with all this zombish thoughts or i will turn into one myself.:no


I read your username as "Hardon". 
:um


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

God...I've sent you letters (http://www.lettertogod.net/), written emails (http://www.stewdio.org/emailgod/), sent text messages (http://www.byfaith.co.uk/paulphone.htm), and even used your hotline (http://www.javno.com/en-world/you-can-phone-god-and-leave-a-message_239419) and all I get is _Hi - you are speaking to God. I'm not in right now so leave a message after the beep...BEEEP!_.

Then were the h*ll _are_ you when I need you?!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I read your username as "Hardon".
> :um


Yes, I read this word that way whan i came across it for the first time.

It's Ha*d*ron, as in the name of a subatomic particle that can feel the strong interaction.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Heh. Okay, no worries just my mind reversing letters again. Probably why I don't read anymore. Try #10 and I'm still deciphering the first page.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I. need. a. job.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Moving day


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't think of anything random to say. I'm feeling very un-creative at the moment.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going to have to stay up all night and all day tomorrow to correct my sleeping pattern. At the moment my waking hours are 2pm-5am.

Sort yourself out and look for a f**king job. Jobcentre website. _Now._


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I'm going to have to stay up all night and all day tomorrow to correct my sleeping pattern. At the moment my waking hours are 2pm-5am.
> 
> Sort yourself out and look for a f**king job. Jobcentre website. _Now._


not terribly different to my sleeping pattern, and i *do* work. so you dont *have* to change it ^_^ some employers like people like us


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Drella said:


> Hey, I'm not your friend and I'd really rather not hang out with you, so please stop texting me. I'm running out of creative, yet feasible, excuses that won't hurt your feelings. It's not YOU, it's me. Regardless, sod off.


"yeah, my phone is going on holiday for 2 weeks. to the carribean. so i wont be able to get your messages till it gets back. sorry. see ya!!"


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hit me! Hit me! Hit me! Hit me with your rhythm stick.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

People always prove me right even when they're trying to prove me wrong.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Gah I'm waitng to go to work. I hate that feeling like I can't do anything but wait around. :/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I really should get help with this, but I don't know how. It's too difficult and embarassing. I just want someone to tell me what to do.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Finished my schedule today. My fall classes will be:

LAT 321 (Latin Prose)
AH 343 (Northern Renaissance Art)
FR 303 (Conversation and Comprehension I)
GR 321 (Herodotus)
AH 355 (20th Century Art)
CLC 303 (Greek and Roman Tragedy)

Yes, I am making up for a horrific Spring semester by overstressing myself for Fall.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What an uncomfortable day.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't like the show Dexter — feeling sympathy for a serial killer makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

If you've never been in love with anyone and never felt attracted to anyone and can't imagine yourself having sex with anyone but know for sure that you're not asexual... How are you supposed to know if you're straight/gay/whatever?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it always like this? If so, I would like to vote "it" off my island. The tribe has spoken.

It's been about two hours (if not more) and I'm still working on this email. It has to be perfect.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Ugh, I cannot get moving today. I must have overdone it yesterday. Okay, one foot in front of the other. Exercise, get a shower, and get to the library. And save the internet until _after_ the final, sheesh!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I just had the displeasure of discovering a hair growing on the bottom of my foot. How grotesquely bizarre. It was quite painful, which is why I plucked it. However the memory, much like the b**tard follicle, still remains. From this point on, I'm having my personal assistant pen a daily log of my behaviors and nuances. If I start growing wispy hairs from my ears, or wearing mustard hued cardigans and feeding tiny hot dog pieces to pigeons, it's time to get concerned because I'm becoming Abe Vigoda. First things first: must hire an assistant. (Also: must get job).


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

The night before our constitution day = alcohol, parties and witless decisions


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

you know how everyone has one hair that always gets really long? mine is an eyelash in the corner of my left eye, and it pokes me but i'm always afraid to cut it because i don't want to stab myself with scissors.

also, there's a thunderstorm outside, which makes me happy. i went out and stood in it for a few minutes, and then i had to change. i'm soaked. i love thunderstorms. <3


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Why do I insist on embarrassing myself by offering my opinion? Just crawl into a hole and die.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My mind is a string of unfinished thoughts


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i want to be unconscious right now.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Today was a good day.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate people. This job wouldn't be half bad if I could sit down and listen to my iPod while ringing people up. When you apply, they don't warn you that the job detracts from your soul.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Strangely enough, Googling "foot hair" springs up fewer fetish sites than previously assumed. Still, it reveals nothing about the aforementioned ZZTop beard hair I found thriving on my nethermost toe region. I swear it was pubis. It's like the bottom of a planter.... you lift it up and the insects scatter. In this case, a singular hair gently sways in the breeze; the sentiment's the same, however. I'm becoming Teen Wolf.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why am I awake right now?


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Why am I still doing the same thing, day in and day out?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I woke up at 5:20 A.M. today, full of energy. I am still full of energy. I think that is the first time that happened. I woke up at 5:40 A.M. yesterday though. I have been SO freaking happy this week!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I treat people so badly sometimes. They don't deserve it. God I'm a prick.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't wanna go. I want to sit here and be semi-productive. I wanna go to the park and take pictures. It isn't the nicest day, but who said fog doesn't have its pros? Maybe I will go anyway, if it hasn't begun to get dark out by the time we leave. Thankfully this is not my last day off.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't even been awake for half an hour and I'm bored already -_-


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Also:
When you wear giant underpants, try to remain aware of your shirt:underpants ratio. When you sit in your car, go ahead and circle the rim with your finger to ensure everything is in place. Otherwise, when you get out, you'll notice people watching you... but you will only notice _why_ AFTER the fact. 
Because, chances are, the back of your shirt is tucked into your enormous panties. 
This is just a little FYI, nothing personal is staked in this. I mean, why would a fitness and health guru such as myself be wearing humongous control top panties? Definitely not because I was on an SSRI for roughly 2 months, and now the only way I can maintain a clean silhouette is to tuck myself into tall undergarments.
My personal assistant will be penning this into the log as a '+' in the "Becoming Abe Vigoda" section.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

I did a full shift today at work and now my eyes sting. I think I'm allergic to work.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I want a personal assistant too... their most important job - tell me to get off the internet already! :whip

Oh, and I keep forgetting to reply to Pam's post about Plato, darnit. I keep getting distracted by all the new topics when I come on here.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am bored out of my friggin' miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiindaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> I am bored out of my friggin' miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiindaahhhhhhhhhhh


Me too.

I should probably have friends or something.


----------



## SolidSnake (May 10, 2009)

Bored people should come to the chat.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

To flush or not to flush? This is the question my toilet struggles with 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. Usually though, option C, "The Half Flush", wins.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SolidSnake said:


> Bored people should come to the chat.


I can never get into chat unless it's one-on-one =/.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I really don't want to paint my new apartment but i don't have a choice. It looks like **** now and needs a makeover, kinda like me i guess.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

------->







<-------

^^^This Is Evolution^^^

_As you can see the end result is supposed to be a social species...I must be some sort if unexpected mutation,_

*"For I Can't Social"*​


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I could stare at that evolution thing forever...


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I dreamed last night that Barak Obama was ignoring his wife - he was too busy with politics, so she and I started hanging out, because she was so lonely. She came on to me, and as I was watching this movie, I was disappointed in myself that I didn't have the morals to turn her down. 

Freud would have loved it.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I go down to the river
Filled with regret
I go down and I wonder
If there's any reason left
But I left just before my lungs could get wet
I'm lonely, but I ain't that lonely yet


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There are a few other things I'd have rather spent that $292 on besides a refrigerator repair bill. $292 to fix a fridge! Oh well, food's gotta be kept cold.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to bed soon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm thinking I should go anyway, and if it pours, well then I guess I'm stuck in the rain. It's just water. I should go anyway. Otherwise I'm going to jump out of my skin being in here all day. I should go anyway!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Really starting to get ticked off with all these people not returning my phone calls or emails.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ahhh cable internet is like crack cocaine compared to dial-up. unfortunately i'm stuck with this darned 56k modem.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I HAVE WIRELESS.

YEAH BABY YEAh.

LIFE HAS MEANING AGAIN.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

all we are saaayinnng is give peace a chaaaance.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I couldn't go anyway. Duck this weekend.

"The response to the letters on the image was not correct, please try again."
Well if I didn't need to hold a magnifying glass up to my screen in order to make out what the mother ducking ship said...different mother ducking story, ya mother ducker :bah.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

*hugz to all*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Operation aborted"

Aborted? What, like a fetus?
Operation aborted. Really. My computer can't even back up my boredom.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ya know, part of me just wishes she would walk in without warning, but I doubt she'll even make it back this month.

:sigh

[It's International Feel Sorry For Yourself Day]


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

MPs can claim expenses for _food_? Do they even need salaries?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I should really get up and do something.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

So here i am at work in the middle of the night, with 2 electricians, cleaning the shop floor like i'm a cleaner. Almost brings back memories of when we had the refit. What i find most bizarre is how much i'm enjoying being here between 10pm and 7am doing so much cleaning! Yay! Lol. The visit had better go well tomorrow!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

How did this get to be on the second page back?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i almost can't believe the person inside my head is still me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My whole body hurts. And I'm sooo tired. I have to remind myself that the first day is always the worst.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg the random thought thread slipped of the first page that's just wrong people.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

In case you were about to put Armor All on your car interior, and then drive half an hour back to your home, don't do it. My eyes have been stinging for half an hour now.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

^ I'm wondering if a zippo lighter would work as well. Useful piece of info to defend myself against nazis.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm not sure whether this is good or bad...


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont understand the importance of the match box... unless it helps keep the hand firm for devastating effect. POW!!! NAZI SCUM!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nothing can travel faster than the speed of light? what it you where on a plane going the speed of light and you walked from the back of the plane to the front? pretty smart?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Guess who's back?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's gonna be one of them days. :rain


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

why do i feel embarrased and anxious because i saw a pretty girl on youtube holding a condom? that's just weird....


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm turning 18 in 3 months and 3 days. It's scary. I'm not sure if people like me should be allowed to vote.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, look, another permanent ban of a longtime member.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/person86-9064/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ya know, part of me just wishes she would walk in without warning, but I doubt she'll even make it back this month.


Okay. At work, my aunt brought up that she could be planning to surprise us. Was it the way I worded my sister's plans to come back, or coincidence, or what?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> Oh, look, another permanent ban of a longtime member.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/person86-9064/


:mum


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

It's been only five days and already I miss meat.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

_He_ won?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

njodis said:


> Oh, look, another permanent ban of a longtime member.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/person86-9064/


He was pretty much _asking_ to be permanently banned. The post is gone now, but it was _really_ offensive, and deliberately so.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweating like a mofo :blank


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Dan Auerbach's solo album is pretty good.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Are there seeing eye humans for blind dogs?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

mmmm. i love good music. it makes everything seem less sucky. :yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this is why i suck.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

No, I'm done smoking. It's expensive, you're getting broke, and you're just bored with nothing else to do except sit here and play computer games. This is what I'm telling myself.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No thanks, I'm not going to answer the phone.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank God Tucker made it through surgery. You "what-ifs" may go to hell now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Spin The Vibes...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So _that's_ what '2 girls 1 cup' is. Lovely.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to murder a kitten if my bus doesn't stop f***ing up.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Want... cigarette... and... job.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Why does belly button lint not match your shirt color?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Sometimes I wish I were popular.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Now, that mechanics m1 test was pure evil... These sort of papers only come once in a blue moon, and i was lucky/unlucky enough to sit one. 

Oh but i still think i managed to scratch an A though...

Ha! Now, sometimes i can be such a show-off


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Why am I still so tired? I forgot to have some protein this morning and did errands out, which took a lot of energy. I had some when I got back, but now I feel like a zombie. Can I do exercise in this state? Should I? Or should I just collapse and sleep? Maybe I should consult the I Ching... 
If he rest in correctness and firmness, there will be good fortune.
The situation is shifting, and Yang (the active masculine force) is becoming much more powerful.
the advantage will come from being firm and correct. Any movement in any direction whatever will be advantageous.
docility and receptivity are giving way to movement, initiative, and action.​
Okay, so I'll take a small nap, and _then_ exercise. Thank you, I Ching. *bows* 
http://www.facade.com/iching/


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Since light travels faster than sound, isn't that why some people appear bright until you hear them speak?


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel like such an *** every time I try to play the blues.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's all in my head. There's nothing you could do or say to make it better. I will always find a way to make the worst out of a situation.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's been like a noise competition both mornings I've woken up this weekend. Participants? My father. Yeah, he likes to play against himself. All the time. I wonder how much my dad would sell for? Anyone want a noise machine? It cleans a lot, I promise. Ear plugs not included.

Really I'm so sick of drowning out whatever the ducking shell he's doing. The rooms is painted at least. Next is mine. I have to gut it this week. I don't like people in my room, especially nosy ones.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

njodis said:


> Oh, look, another permanent ban of a longtime member.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/person86-9064/


If that's the user behind the post I'm thinking of (and I believe it is), they sure asked for it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Blah, what a cluster****.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hate those type of games. I feel like i'm only play half of the game because of my inability to play as a bad or evil character. I just can't hurt people, even in games!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

wow, what a jerk. i'm still pissed.


----------



## Inuyasha (May 21, 2009)

I miss my baby ._.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Home!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Kinda I want a tattoo.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Why does _everything_ blow up in my face? Really. Goddammit.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I would like a cigarette very much. I should'nt get one of those ultra light cigarettes, I know, but really, a pack of those ultra light whatevers split between me and her would'nt hurt that much...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So tired. I look about ready to cry. I can't believe I just did that for eight hours =/. Christ. No wonder he hated it. It's so damn monotonous. I feel like I got a huge break from the usual aspects of my job that would normally get to me, but I also feel as though I accomplished nothing. And my hands are sore.

I thought they would still be on the freezer - nope! And my saved bottle has like 3mg. Wtc? Kinda pointless. I would like some beer.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate kids. I really f***ing do. Why aren't their parents around to shut them up? I mean, honestly. Shut the f*** up. 

Deep breaths, Elyse. Deep breaths. They are only children. Annoying, bratty ones...but still children. 

Yeah, and I still hate them.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i keep thinking today is sunday.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh, it's fur the best.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Last night at the Batmitzvah, I heard the following exclamation, "Shimon Peres, the girls a les!". Honest to god. *


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

As usual, this month's family gathering made me want to inject my reproductive system with Superglue.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hugging relatives is probably one of the most horridly awkward things imaginable. 

D:


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I need food. It's been 4 days without cigarettes, and yet I want to reward myself with cigarettes. What the hell. Need to keep distracted.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( Did Washington just flash a quarter for his ID? ) O o .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jeeez. A couple beer do more more for my anxiety than effin benzos do now. I've been thinking (very LITGHTLY thinking...just grazing the surface lol) of tapering down from 2mg to 1mg. Not sure if I can do it. My current position at work would allow this, or at least I like to think it would. Maybe I should give it a go? I don't know anymore. Soon I'll be on 4-5 medications. I just don't want to be on so many that they have negative interacitons with one another.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I just drank another beer. YOWZA!*


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

chuga chuga chuga chuga, chuga chuga chuga chuga, CHOO SHOE!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"la da da, mm hmm hmm, yeah"


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel bad saying no, but going drinking with her would be awkward.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i feel like i've been split in half, and the two pieces of me don't fit back together anymore.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I ate my sadness this morning. It was NOT pretty.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

barry is supposed to be in vegas tomorrow. should be interesting to hear what this clown has to say now


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i gave myself a cramp at work today, after i was running around nearly nonstop for about an hour straight i chugged a BUNCH of water and started back up again. i was like arrrrgggghh cramp. don't do that, idiot.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is a cat sitting on my mouse. Help. And irony lols.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

All the men in cars who stopped to harrass me as I was walking home alone last night, I hope you get bowel cancer and die. I've scared the **** out of myself for the last time now. I'm never doing it again. It's bad enough during the day, but at night it just takes the piss. You can't even walk against the traffic because when there are hardly any cars around these idiots think nothing of turning around and driving along with you on the wrong side of the road. You cross the road to get away from them, and they turn around again. You ignore them and they won't leave you alone, you tell them to please leave you alone and they won't leave you alone, you tell them to **** off and they won't leave you alone. ****ing ****s. I want a gun. Travis Bickle is my hero.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( Why does slow down and slow up mean the same thing? ) O o .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ahh women. they get upset over a trifle thing and let it fester within their minds for several hours/days until it blows up out of control. ladies if you talk about it when it happens you wouldnt have to go through so much drama


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

nubly said:


> ahh women. they get upset over a trifle thing and let it fester within their minds for several hours/days until it blows up out of control. ladies if you talk about it when it happens you wouldnt have to go through so much drama


Yup.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Tomorrow i will be sleeping in my new apartment.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Smoked a few cigarettes yesterday because I had gone without for 4 days prior to, then got my pack of terrible cigarettes thrown out. So in other words, not too bad.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Logan X said:


> Tomorrow i will be sleeping in my new apartment.


Congrats man! 

World..please take it easy on me today. I'll avoid you and you avoid me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg awkward, aww man when did i become a shy guy haha.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> Congrats man!


Thanks. It will be nice to live alone after a few years(last 9 years) of enduring annoying roommates.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I should be able to say "at least I tried".
But that never works for me.
"You failed, but at least you tried your best." 
Yeah, right.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

nubly said:


> ahh women. they get upset over a trifle thing and let it fester within their minds for several hours/days until it blows up out of control. ladies if you talk about it when it happens you wouldnt have to go through so much drama


Ahem.
What you meant to say was, _some_ women.

But I have to agree with you on talking about it. I can't stand not dealing with the problem at hand. So if the other person isn't willing to accept my direct approach, well they can go **** themselves.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My head feels like a roof top convertible


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally she said "It's over, I'm moving on.". It's funny how you can end up craving to hear those words.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Tomorrow i will be sleeping in my new apartment.


before reading that properly, i thought you said "in my new elephant". lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For some reason I haven't any thoughts...

.........................................................

^^^^^^That's my random blank^^^^^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

solitarymonkey said:


> before reading that properly, i thought you said "in my new elephant". lol.


:lol


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i want to be a hamster. i chinese hamster, actually. because then i can join my 2 little buddies and not have to worry about scaring them, and be their friends and not worry about anything in the world. and just snuggle up in the house together, sleep the day away. run on the wheel. eat some food, and repeat.. *sigh* i want to be their friend!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ahem.
> What you meant to say was, _some_ women.
> 
> But I have to agree with you on talking about it. I can't stand not dealing with the problem at hand. So if the other person isn't willing to accept my direct approach, well they can go **** themselves.


yea some. or most :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

nubly said:


> ahh women. they get upset over a trifle thing and let it fester within their minds for several hours/days until it blows up out of control. ladies if you talk about it when it happens you wouldnt have to go through so much drama


But you're supposed to KNOW why we are upset.

Duh.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> But you're supposed to KNOW why we are upset.
> 
> Duh.


all i know is that when men ask if 'whats wrong' and women say 'nothing' that means something is wrong. we havent been able to read minds to know what that nothing is yet. give us a few more centuries of evolution


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Zaleth said:


> Smoked a few cigarettes yesterday because I had gone without for 4 days prior to, then got my pack of terrible cigarettes thrown out. So in other words, not too bad.


IMO youre doing it the hard way. you should taper off them instead of quitting completely


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

nubly said:


> IMO youre doing it the hard way. you should taper off them instead of quitting completely


Back to smoking again, but am smoking less than before. Will try to taper it off as much as possible before I quit completely.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate when other peoples crap become your crap.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My phone has been been barred for a few days now. Yeah, I 'forgot' to pay my phone bill. What peace. This morning they re-opened my subscription and shortly after what follows is a surge of texts from my clueless stalker. She has sent me 30+ texts (so far) today. I replied to two of them. She's tried to call me about 20 times. ... Oh, wait, make that 21. I didn't pick up once. What the hell? She's about as sharp as a marble and doesn't take any hints whatsoever. Though she's actually a nice and friendly girl, she's wayyyyy too clingy and she just doesn't understand how bothersome she is. When she's in town she loiters down my street and sometimes shows up at my door unannounced. "Coincidentally" runs into me at the store. Follows me around everywhere. Ugh. At first I was flattered, attention from the opposite sex is always nice, but seriously it's getting out of hand and at this point I just wish she would leave... me... the... eff... alone.

I think maybe she'll get it if I just grow some balls and CLEARLY explain to her how I feel about this stalkerishness...

On another note, I bought seven pairs of socks today  Now I can wear socks all the time, on my feet and hands and my head too (for special occasions only, of course). Oh, and I'll use a pair for my ears and stick a few in her mouth. What's that? I can't hear you, I appear to have a sock on my ear and your voice sounds kinda muffled lulz.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Polar said:


> My phone has been been barred for a few days now. Yeah, I 'forgot' to pay my phone bill.


glad i'm not the only one here. still waiting to get re-connected tho...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh i hate feeling like this :sigh


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Is sex supposed to sound like that? It doesn't sound healthy. 

But how should I know.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I have anxiety today, but tomorrow I will be proud of making it through another day.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I hate paying medical bills.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> On another note, I bought seven pairs of socks today  Now I can wear socks all the time, on my feet and hands and my head too (for special occasions only, of course). Oh, and I'll use a pair for my ears and stick a few in her mouth. What's that? I can't hear you, I appear to have a sock on my ear and your voice sounds kinda muffled lulz.


I lol'd x)


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

...


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.bcprivateislands.com/listings/sweet_island/index.html It's a possibility.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

yesterday was probably the worst birthday I ever had, I guess I am getting the age where its not a big deal anymore, but I never cared much for parties in the first place so its all good.



> http://www.bcprivateislands.com/list...and/index.html It's a possibility.


As awsome as it would be to live on my own island, I could not stand being without internet, which I am sure is immpossible there, I have relatives in Indiana who live in a place that hasn't even discovered DSL yet, it would be hell on earth.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( What happens when none of your bees wax? ) O o .


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Need job. Need to quit smoking. Need shower.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

why did this happen to me?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( How much money, in pennies, is lying on the streets of the world? ) O o .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

work is being so micro managed with the new management. i miss all three previous managers


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I really want a summer job. Just because I never had a job before doesn't mean people shouldn't hire me! I can still do good work. I got rejected from 3 places within the past couple of weeks


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

whiterabbit's Law - anything that _can_ be done wrong, whiterabbit _will_ do wrong


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

solasum said:


> http://www.bcprivateislands.com/listings/sweet_island/index.html It's a possibility.


It would be freakin' awesome to own an Island.

I'm starving. Skittles aren't going to hold me over till meatloaf is ready.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well since morning there's not been any good news but I did enjoy quiet afternoon, nothing but the hum of the neighborhood which was peaceful. I also wrote a poem after his meditation session


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I am a social disaster.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( Why is an orange an orange but an apple not a red ? ) O o .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm stuck without the internet for a while and that sucks. I hate having to go to my sister's to use her computer. But at least it's temporary.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Dinosaurs eat cupcakes


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the only thing that can really depress me is remembering that i'm stuck in this hellhole for another year.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( Why do some ranchers put old boots on fence posts? ) O o .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish I could just go away and hide somewhere.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Ducks in a cup!! :heart


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ew. It's bbq season and I'm even not outside. Why do people have bbqs??!! Mmmm... food


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Whatever you need to tell yourself.

Also, I am still processing this information.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

My wallet still stinks. Puh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My landlord is a weird little man.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( How does Elmo hear? Elmo has no ears? ) O o .


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Gee, it sure is boring around here. I wonder what's for dinner? Mah boi, all true warriors strive for lotsa spagetti!

I'm hoping dinner goes well tonight without my brother insulting me or my mom nagging me to do stuff. I'm glad that Sierra liked the necklace I got for her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I missed my med dosage yester-night, I totally forgot


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Huh. I got told by the guy at the convience store I go to next door that I've smoked all the brands they have in the store as far as regular and menthol cigarettes, except one. Showed the pack to me, and I had already smoked those before. lol. Weird.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

why do laptops have to break?!?!!! :cry


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Guess i'm uninteresting like that... but my girlfriend loves me at least. The rest of the world can go die.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish people would stop bothering me in the street. I give charity fundraisers about as wide a berth as I would give a rabid dog, but I end up backing into one as I'm trying to get away from another. They're everywhere these days. Usually telling them I'm unemployed gets them to back off, as it rightly should, but this one guy today wouldn't stop. He asked if I couldn't just set up the direct debit to the Red Cross because it's _only_ £5 a month and you never know I could get a job next week, but if I don't I can always just make the first couple of payments and then cancel it. Surely I can afford just a couple of donations, it's _only_ £5 a month. Come on, how about _only_ £4 a month?...or _only_ £3 a month?... I told him that I just couldn't afford it now, but if my situation changes then I can always sign up over the internet. He said, snottily, "Erm...yeah...you _could_ do that, but I _am_ getting paid to do this y'know." Oh, well why didn't you say that in the first place? Of course I'll set up a direct debit as a personal favour to you. I mean, it doesn't matter if I go into the red as long as _you're_ getting paid. Oops, you seem to have fallen off your great big moral high horse mid-guilt trip and landed flat on your face in the dirt. Allow me to spit on you while you're down there. Tosser.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I wish people would stop bothering me in the street. I give charity fundraisers about as wide a berth as a I would give a rabid dog, but I end up backing into one as I'm trying to get away from another. They're everywhere these days. Usually telling them I'm unemployed gets them to back off, as it rightly should, but this one guy today wouldn't stop. He asked if I couldn't just set up the direct debit to the Red Cross because it's _only_ £5 a month and you never know I could get a job next week, but if I don't I can always just make the first couple of payments and then cancel it. Surely I can afford just a couple of donations, it's _only_ £5 a month. Come on, how about _only_ £4 a month?...or _only_ £3 a month?... I told him that I just couldn't afford it now, but if my situation changes then I can always sign up over the internet. He said, snottily, "Erm...yeah...you _could_ do that, but I _am_ getting paid to do this y'know." Oh, well why didn't you say that in the first place? Of course I'll set up a direct debit as a personal favour to you. I mean, it doesn't matter if I go into the red as long as _you're_ getting paid. Oops, you seem to have have fallen off your great big moral high-horse mid-guilt-trip and landed flat on your face in the dirt. Allow me to spit on you while you're down there. Tosser.


BOOM!! Headshot!! love it!! damn charity fools!! if they love the charity so much, why not let the charity have their wages? ah.. all in a day's work ^_^ now where can i find some free food?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

^Thank you. I felt like telling him I'm sure he won't miss his commission because it's _only_ £___ per person he guilts and pressures into signing up. If only I wasn't too timid to pour scorn on these people. I'll work on it.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^well, i'm currently giving £8 a month to NSPCC because i caved in to the damn pressure. grrr.. congrats on standing your ground. lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I wish people would stop bothering me in the street. I give charity fundraisers about as wide a berth as a I would give a rabid dog, but I end up backing into one as I'm trying to get away from another. They're everywhere these days. Usually telling them I'm unemployed gets them to back off, as it rightly should, but this one guy today wouldn't stop. He asked if I couldn't just set up the direct debit to the Red Cross because it's _only_ £5 a month and you never know I could get a job next week, but if I don't I can always just make the first couple of payments and then cancel it. Surely I can afford just a couple of donations, it's _only_ £5 a month. Come on, how about _only_ £4 a month?...or _only_ £3 a month?... I told him that I just couldn't afford it now, but if my situation changes then I can always sign up over the internet. He said, snottily, "Erm...yeah...you _could_ do that, but I _am_ getting paid to do this y'know." Oh, well why didn't you say that in the first place? Of course I'll set up a direct debit as a personal favour to you. I mean, it doesn't matter if I go into the red as long as _you're_ getting paid. Oops, you seem to have fallen off your great big moral high horse mid-guilt trip and landed flat on your face in the dirt. Allow me to spit on you while you're down there. Tosser.


It's always interesting when a cause for good shows it's corruption between the seems


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm a loud clumsy and possessive person o_0


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if I'll ever decide on a colour.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

note to self: no matter how bad things get, there's always beer.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Y'know, the whole point of me applying for a postal vote was so I wouldn't have to interact with humans during the voting process, so not sending me my ballot paper and telling me I have to go to City Hall in order to get it kind of defeats the purpose. Thanks, council.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Went to a club last night, had two of my favorite songs play, which I was surprised by. Also got drunk enough not to feel too anxious, and on the back porch of the club, saw some guy get hit in the face with a beer bottle.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i don't think having those thoughts when you're not depressed is normal... is it?


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I really need to clean this mess but...oh, a bird!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Fitzy1506 said:


> I really need to clean this mess but...oh, a bird!


^_^


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Way too desperate.. which is what happens when exposed to the love drug oxytocin.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Waxing hurts.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ssdd


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Am I the only fairly young female that doesn't understand the British invasion?? I mean... it's not like I'm hearing Mozart and Beethoven for the first time. My mind is not overly impressed.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Where's Drella been?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

eww... i hate waking up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Listen, flake, if I respond to this you had better respond back! I give people way too much leeway.

I'm so glad it's not even been a week and a half and my aunt and I have figured out how to get me off cleanup all day. I have to stay about a half hour late tomorrow and Thursday to learn tinting, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This site is boring without Drella, ardrum, msrychic, Razorblade Kiss, yeah_yeah_yeah, scrubducky, Noca, Nicolay, Thunder, Becky, CoconutHolder, RubyTuesday, Nyx, Polar, Nae, itsmemaggie, Sheri, Qolselanu, sonya99, Equisgurl, Vincenzo, Mr. Orange, Halcyon...

just to name a few. Yes, I know some of them still post, but not not as much as they used to...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

njodis said:


> This site is boring without Drella, ardrum, msrychic, Razorblade Kiss, yeah_yeah_yeah, scrubducky, Noca, Nicolay, Thunder, Becky, CoconutHolder, RubyTuesday, Nyx, Polar, Nae, itsmemaggie, Sheri, Qolselanu, sonya99, Equisgurl, Vincenzo, Mr. Orange, Halcyon...
> 
> just to name a few. Yes, I know some of them still post, but not not as much as they used to...


I am really not sure why a few of those left (some its obvious) and why they left for the other site. Why is that one "better"? I dont get it.

Is Drella at LA? I noticed she doesnt post much around here lately.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, actually, I mostly just looked at the members list ordered by post count. =P


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Noca said:


> Who the hell builds 5'8" high doors into a house?


Standard height for a door is 6'8''


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Oh, my bad. I thought you were obsessed with a few members. heh. sorry.
> 
> *shoots self in the head*


I'll never forgive you!!!!

Yeah, no hard feelings. :b


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I didn't realise that many of the long-time posters had left this site. Well, that kinda sucks :\


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, I didn't get your messages. No, I don't really want to get together. In other words, stop ****ing bothering me.

Why do people care so much to hear from me? I like being alone for the most part. I don't need to talk to them everyday and their constant voicemails annoy the hell out of me. Ugh...life blows.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ugh. Work was tough today. It's nice to be at home right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I took a nap. VERY unusual for a Tuesday.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Note to self: when the microwave dings, go and get the food out. I went on a canoeing trip recently, and when I got back, there was some food still in the microwave, along with some little flies. Lovely.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Must work out. Must work out. Must work out. :fall


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope she gets and likes the job, even if it means a hell of a commute, because we're both broke, and even if she only worked there for two weeks, it'd be enough for a paycheque.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Did a exhausting 45 minute interval on the treadmill. I feel great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i don't even want to think about this, let alone deal with it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( If you got into a taxi and the driver started driving backward would the taxi driver end up owing you money? ) O o .


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Why did I have to sit in a damp patch on the bus and go to work smelling of wee?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you ever purposefully tried to make another person feel like they're boring you and you'd rather be anywhere else than in their company in order to repel them? Well, I did tonight. I could have been less of an arsehole about it, I'm sure. I mean, ****ing hell, I was trying to make him feel like I feel whenever I'm dying a death during a social interaction. But, hey, I'm a c**t. What are you gonna do? I only wish there was a hell I could burn in when I die.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel like my brain shuts off when I get home =/

Flatline.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How am I supposed to just 'get out' and stay out? That's like telling a fish to get some fresh air and breathe a little bit!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Now _they _have a trampoline? **** this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You don't feed a cow HAMBURGER!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - post #33,300! Lots of THREES!


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Plate of shrimp.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Setting attainable goals and reaching them. Yeah.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Day Man
Fighter of the Night Man
Champion of the sun
You're a master of karate
And friendship for everyone

Day Man (Aah-aah-aaaaaah)
Fighter of the Night Man (Aah-aah-aaaaaah)
Champion of the sun (Aah-aah-aaaaaah)
You're a master of karate
And friendship for everyone


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

How bad of a person am I if I skip my little sister's wedding?


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

its colder than a mother in law in here.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i have to reformat my hard drive soon... do i need the system disks for that? does anyone here know?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Please be an easy day.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I feel dead tired. Like a corpse that's being driven by sheer willpower.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a small headache.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Someone said i look happy today. I think i may have actually fixed my depression  (for now at least)


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

tigerlilly said:


> i have to reformat my hard drive soon... do i need the system disks for that? does anyone here know?


If you only have one drive and you want to reformat it and start over, yeah the easiest way is to use the disks you got with it to reinstall. It'll likely either give you the option to format or if it's some system restore type disk it'll do it automatically.

Make sure you've got anything you want to keep like pics, music etc backed up somewhere, if you reformat they're all gone permanently.

Why do you 'have' to reformat anyway??


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> i have to reformat my hard drive soon... do i need the system disks for that? does anyone here know?


I'm no computer expert, but I assume you do, your OS will need to come out of somewhere, since you are basically deleting everything in your hard-drive. Hopefully someone who knows more about this can properly answer your question. Meanwhile, hope that helps. 

On a more random note, I'm starting to feel the effects of a night without sleep. My eyes hurt and yet, I don't feel the least bit tired, just really anxious. Meh. :hyper


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sacred said:


> its colder than a mother in law in here.


:lol


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Found a few more grey hairs on my head today.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, I really wanted to post about porn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sore but the exercise should be worth it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta run


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The local Shakespeare festival is putting on Cymbeline, The Tempest and Iolanthe (for some reason they always put on one that isn't Shakespeare). I think I might drag a friend to The Tempest and then see Cymbeline by myself. I'm kind of wary about our musical theater students, so I might skip Iolanthe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tgif


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I need to get out of the house and do some exercise. Staying here will only make me feel worst. :blank


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

getting a new computer, but not until AFTER my week long trip out-of-state. so for a week i'll be away from SAS. :O i'm so addicted... how will i live???


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't get any of this tax stuff. I'm going to have to phone somebody and I really don't want to. I'm sure I sent off a tax return anyway. Shouldn't they have seen that I paid too much? I don't understand how life works. If I find much more evidence of my startling ignorance I might very well throw myself off a bridge.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to get my drivers license, no more putting it off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still gotta run


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

...ah yes, the lovely fragrance that is Nag Champa...


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Still not tired, but guess I'll have to try to get some sleep soon. If I fail, guess SA forum will be here to keep me company. :b


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

why chrome, why? am i going to have to read this site now in tiny fonts? i don't think my eyes can take it.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

starving.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Wine goes so well with the LOTR movies. Slight drunkenness and lovely lovely scenery...


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

yay! i've nearly completed phase 1 of operation build new computer! come on case! hurry up!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i really really hope i can last until my computer gets here :[


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm so glued to my computer too tigerlilly, lol.

Why don't I go to bed earlier than 5 am earliest... =/ srsly.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel hungry, but there's nothing good to eat...


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Another jittery sleepless night. I hate weekends, nothing good on the radio to keep me company while I toss and turn and wait for morning to come. :no


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my legs hurt like a *****.. why do you have to make me run soo fast? can't you see i'm a fat *******?? 
+ i need to study.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I slept through the night by putting an extra blanket on.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( Can your face actually freeze while making ugly faces? ) O o .


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*General George S. Patton was a stud. His intuition and strategic moves were genius. *


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i don't think i got enough endorphins today. could someone please pass the morphine.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

just had a weird moment. it was really humid in the bathroom because i was taking a shower, and suddenly my heart was pounding and i couldn't breathe, so i turned the water cold and sat in the tub for a while with the cold water pouring on me... then i got out of the shower and my heart rate jumped again, so i sat on the bathroom floor for a bit. 
>_>
<_<


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I might be able to admit my faults and/or wrongs if you would admit that yours are on par & of influence just as mine are


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to ride my bike before the sun goes down.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I have stopped saying "excuse me" when I belch if I'm walking at the park or riding my bike. I think it's a mild form of passive offensive...uh I mean passive aggressive.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am sorry I burped out loud at work on Friday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How is it almost 11pm already? Did I not just wake up? Ah well. I've been tired all day and feel a headache coming on. At least I only work for three days this coming week. How I managed to score 2 days only a week in advance is odd.

Manager: You have somewhere to be?
Me: Something like that, yeah. [yeah lulz my bed]

Complete and total lie but no possible way am I going to be there for my birthday. First 4-day weekend since I started working. I don't call in sick, I don't show up late, and I work thoroughly. Should I toot my own horn some more, or is that enough to condone a break?

I have two more vacation days. Don't know what to do with them just yet. Four is strange number of days lol. You'd think they'd go with 5, so I'd get a week. I wonder if they'll add on more or I just get 4 for the entire year...


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Gosh I miss this site. Why am I so busy!?


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I could really go for some chocolate right now.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

how long is too long to ice an injury?


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

smalltowngirl said:


> I could really go for some chocolate right now.


Promise me you won't eat the old chocolate chips .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had two candy bars today and I am supposed to be on a diet.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish Elvis was 28 and alive so I could swoon over him.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

matt404 said:


> Promise me you won't eat the old chocolate chips .


I considered it... But after looking at them I changed my mind. There's something very wrong with them!

Being alone indoors all day is making me want to eat even when I'm not hungry.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I saw Animal Collective last night.

They were awesome. Only really horrible thing was that towards the end, I got really dizzy and went outside for a cigarette. And then I collapsed on the dirty, gross, ash-covered pavement from lack of food and water. This is the first time my poor eating habits have actually made me collapse. So I just spent the last five hours in the ER. Thank God they didn't try to throw me into a psych ward for an eating disorder, just gave me fluids.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i want to be somewhere else.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I had figured out how to control my stress and migraines _before_ she left me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some days I wish I could just go away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to wash my car


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

so much in my head atm.
1. i didn't know those were panic attacks 
2. i'm going away for a weeek... i hope i survive talking to relatives and admissions counsellors and such.
3. why did she think i'd want to know that she just had the best sex of her life, with her ex-boyfriend who i hate?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o 0 O ( If you're born again do you have two belly buttons? ) O 0 o .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope - I still only have one!

I am not going to the beach - it is TOO CLOUDY. I have things I need to do at home whether I like it or not.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bonkers !


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't get how some people can sleep naked. I don't even take my socks off when I go to bed o_0


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> I saw Animal Collective last night.
> 
> They were awesome. Only really horrible thing was that towards the end, I got really dizzy and went outside for a cigarette. And then I collapsed on the dirty, gross, ash-covered pavement from lack of food and water. This is the first time my poor eating habits have actually made me collapse. So I just spent the last five hours in the ER. Thank God they didn't try to throw me into a psych ward for an eating disorder, just gave me fluids.


Yikes - take care of yourself bezoomny, you're the only classics major we have around here (I think).


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Every now and again, usually in the middle of the night, I get these moments of clarity where everything seems so simple, but by morning I've lost it and even the simplest things seem so incredibly hard again. 

If I had signed on when I left my job in December then...well...I don't even want to think about how much more money I would have now. I just can't do it. Everyone thinks I'm stupid because of it, and they're right. It's impossible to explain why I won't go and get free money. It's less stressful for me to work than it is to go to the job centre. If only there wasn't a third option, besides working and job-seeking, of doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a lead farmer, mother****er!!


----------



## Zam (Nov 17, 2008)

Couldn't help reading through these forum pages about people having problems, no problems, or just bored to death having nothing to do. Finally ended up here typing this thoughts for the moment... just nothing better to do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to call my mother.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, the 17th it is. I wonder if that date will change? It's going to be really strange camping out in my parents' room, even with my stuff and my sister's there. I've been in this lil rectangular corner since I was seven. And, it's just going to be weird =/. But hopefully she stays and isn't too depressed about leaving or staying or coming or going or whatever it is that's got her down.

Wow I just had to edit like ****ing six typos out of that. And one out of this. I don't know what's wrong with me. I must not read things right the first time around. I'm just a little tired, I mean jeez. Argh. THREE DAYS PLEASE GO BY FAST JUST DO IT.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

tigerlilly said:


> so much in my head atm.
> 1. i didn't know those were panic attacks
> 2. i'm going away for a weeek... i hope i survive talking to relatives and admissions counsellors and such.
> 3. why did she think i'd want to know that she just had the best sex of her life, with her ex-boyfriend who i hate?


Don't you love it when people share too much information like that? It's just terrific.

Anyway, hope you have a nice week away, and get a handle on the panic =].


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Stupid, stupid, stupid computer.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Mmm... juice.


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

i need to start falling asleep at a sensible time.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

tomm87 said:


> i need to start falling asleep at a sensible time.


I went to bed at 9 am this morning, ugggh. This is after I declared my new bedtime of 3 am.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

njodis said:


> I'm a lead farmer, mother****er!!


You too?!  :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's going to be summer soon.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

LostPancake said:


> Yikes - take care of yourself bezoomny, you're the only classics major we have around here (I think).


Thanks. I did go and buy real food today, so maybe I'll be more inclined to eat.

It was really annoying because I know that everyone in that alleyway thought I was drunk or coked up or something. It's not like the reality was much more acceptable, but still, I hate being seen as just another stupid drunk girl.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

A place where every sight, sound and touch appeals to my inner senses.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Thanks. I did go and buy real food today, so maybe I'll be more inclined to eat.
> 
> It was really annoying because I know that everyone in that alleyway thought I was drunk or coked up or something. It's not like the reality was much more acceptable, but still, I hate being seen as just another stupid drunk girl.


Hey bezoomny, I've had this same thing happen to me once.

I was on my way back from the cbd (central business district) from a university lecture one day when i begun suffering immense pains in my stomach. Initially, I though it was hunger pains, but then realised that being hungry doesn't usually involve feeling like having knives lodged in your abdomen. I started to get dizzy, and a cold sweat broke out. The more I attempted to walk down the street, the more intense it became and all I could think about was getting onto the train back home so I could lie down on a seat to relax, but the more I pressed on, the more excrutiating it got. The next thing I remember is being passed out in the middle of a side walk beside a bench with my smoothie smashed on the ground and running into my hair. Nobody stopped and asked if I was okay, but they just walked around me.

Turns out I was suffering wheat intolerance, and my immune system was attacking the food I had eaten!

Looking back on it though, I think all those people who passed me by that day thought I was just another crack addict. what can u do? heheh


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

btw in my opinion the reality in your case was much more acceptible. It's not like you're reason for lying in that alleyway was ostensible ie "hey, the real reason I'm lying here right now is because I'm absolutely legless" or something along those lines. 

At least you had a genuine reason for appearing like a crackpot!


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

yellowpaper said:


> I went to bed at 9 am this morning, ugggh. This is after I declared my new bedtime of 3 am.


haha. I blame the internet...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o 0 O ( Isn't Big Kid and oxymoron? ) O 0 o .


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wanted some 7 layer nachos from taco bell yesterday. they discontinued them


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Question asked in Astronomy today:

"So you're saying that the Bible's _wrong_?"

And then that girl and the professor had a thirty minute conversation where he avoided saying that it was and she kept trying to prove that he was in fact saying that the Bible was wrong. I was surprised, because earlier, we were discussing how Galileo's observations of the moon proved it was not the "lesser light" mentioned in the Bible. Same girl asked "Where does it say that?"

It's in the first paragraph of the first chapter of the first book of the Bible. Seriously. If we're going to derail class discussing the Bible, at least attempt to read it.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

tomm87 said:


> haha. I blame the internet...


And I completely imagine every post you make being said by Dr. Lucien Sanchez.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YAY - it's Monday :lol


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> And I completely imagine every post you make being said by Dr. Lucien Sanchez.


I can live with that, although my avatar is where my and his connection ends.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> Question asked in Astronomy today:
> 
> "So you're saying that the Bible's _wrong_?"
> 
> ...


had a bio teacher say on the first day of class (not his exact words of course) "you are going to come across things that contradict the bible in this class. this isnt sunday school. i will not discuss anything related to this. deal with it for the rest of the four months"


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

nubly said:


> had a bio teacher say on the first day of class (not his exact words of course) "you are going to come across things that contradict the bible in this class. this isnt sunday school. i will not discuss anything related to this. deal with it for the rest of the four months"


I wish that he'd just refused to discuss it. It's summer session so we already are seriously pressed for time. And it's a _lecture_, you generally don't ask questions at all unless he says something epically wrong. We got about twenty minutes of actually learning the material...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I should have just asked that girl out. She was nice. So what if she said no- she would have been nice about it and I'd never see her again. It she had said yes- then that would have been a problem. Probably better I didn't I guess.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Phew!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I think I'm a green tea addict... good thing it's so cheap.


I love green tea too


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O * ( Why do psychics have to ask for your name? ) * O o .


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

Ive been a bad boy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm way too tired.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm trying to go to Astronomy lecture without Klonopin, so that I can take it for lab, when I need it more. I've run out of the lab before because of panic. So now I just have to deal with this anticipatory anxiety crap for another half-hour...


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, times have changed.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What is the point of character references? It's only a cleaning job for ****'s sake.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

A new guy moved in upstairs today some old mexican lookin dude that talks to himself a lot, **** it as long as he doesnt leave crackpipes or syringes lying around then it's all good.

Yup the joy of life in a housing estate .


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I am feeling profoundly horrid today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, at least I chose a good day to do it. I think that, if I just don't try to eat or talk, from now till tomorrow...I might not die.

At least I got to go home early and home means tuuunes and beer and rest.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

note to self: quit the whining already, ****!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm stealing my boyfriend's hat!


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


>


I lol'd!!! :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I made three mistakes at that job interview.

One: I was meant to take bank statements going back six months, not just the most recent one.

Two: I was meant to take _two_ documents as proof of address. I thought the bank statement would count as one but she said "No, because we needed that anyway." Ok. Another fail.

Three: I couldn't come up with any personal references, of which I needed two. I'd hoped I could get away with it but no such luck. They said they needed to be from people who had known me for at least 5 years, but no relatives. Almost crippled by the awkwardness of it all, I managed to stutter: "Erm...I can't think of anyone...I don't think I know anyone." They stared at me in dead silence for about half a minute as if I'd sprouted a second and then a third head. Then they changed the subject. At the end they said I should come back next Tuesday with all the proper documents, including the personal references. I like the fact that they dismissed the notion that I didn't know anyone who could give me one as too absurd to be true. Or maybe they expect me to lie. I don't know. I don't think I'll go back.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kittens can be on fire babies can be getting kicked but as long as i'm on Paxil i couldn't give two ****s.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I look horrible and I don't care. I don't think this is normal. I need new clothes, I don't have anything to wear, but I can't even bring myself to look at nice stuff on the internet. Clothes bore me to death. I never find anything I really like so I just don't care anymore. 
Oh and shoes, I need shoes too. 
I wish I had a closet full of identical outfits, like the Simpsons, and would never have to buy new stuff.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm tired.. I wonder if there is anything in the mail for me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> I made three mistakes at that job interview.
> 
> One: I was meant to take bank statements going back six months, not just the most recent one.
> 
> ...


The qualifications you need to obtain a job are absurd. That's all I really have to add to that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh =]
This song induces chair dancing. It just happens.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Must.. stop.. chewing.. t-shirt. :um


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Must.. stop.. chewing.. t-shirt. :um


haha, i forgot about doing that when i was a kid. tshirts taste good. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime. :yawn


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bloc Party's last two albums have been _severely_ underrated.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, that does it. Resistance is futile. Better give it up while I can. Hello fellow Borgs.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So much for doing stuff.
I need to make myself look less messy, my aunt is coming over later.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

My eye has been twitching for like a week, and in a different spot from usual.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm not going to do it. i don't care anymore. i really don't want to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now time for the post-action analysis!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh god why do I feel so ***tty. ****.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

njodis said:


> This site is boring without Drella, ardrum, msrychic, Razorblade Kiss, yeah_yeah_yeah, scrubducky, Noca, Nicolay, Thunder, Becky, CoconutHolder, RubyTuesday, Nyx, Polar, Nae, itsmemaggie, Sheri, Qolselanu, sonya99, Equisgurl, Vincenzo, Mr. Orange, Halcyon...
> 
> just to name a few...


........ SadRosesAreBeautiful, ANCIENT, Toscy lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

a thunderstorm, i love it! but i have to turn this computer off, or i might get electrocuted. oh well, i should be going to bed anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to the restroom.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was audited today.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

For a second, I thought I was the one going crazy.  I wish life was simpler.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

something about oysters.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2:15pm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's here today, I hope she goes away soon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know what time I was born.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to lay down for a few.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

the wolebves R E PORI IN AII DISGURUIARE


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I really really hope this new job works out. It's pretty much dominating my mind right now because I am pretty sure it's something I really want to do. Maybe my music degree isn't so worthless after all.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should sleep well tonight.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

i changed my major so i think im going to be a year behind now. ugh


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't sleep.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I've had this urge to cut my hair into a mohawk. I wish I could get fired so I could.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

these sites are interesting:

postsecret.com

fmylife.com


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

is it just me, or is it really adorable when guys start talking about sports? xD


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( Corn oil is made from corn, Olive oil is made from olives, so what does baby oil come from? ) O o .


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I always hate these days.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Plans never materialised for tonight i feel kinda empty now , blah **** happens huh ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Plans never materialised for tonight i feel kinda empty now , blah **** happens huh ?


Yes, it does.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This will be my 7,700th post. 
In other words, evidence supporting my lack of a social life.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Unesco City of Film! Ha!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

TorLin said:


> . o O ( Corn oil is made from corn, Olive oil is made from olives, so what does baby oil come from? ) O o .


baby liposuction, i think.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( Why is the fear of long words called hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia? ) O o .


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bwahaha....after practicing for a while I was able to do a handstand today. yay for random talents?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> bwahaha....after practicing for a while I was able to do a handstand today. yay for random talents?


:boogie :boogie :boogie

I have to mow the lawn, but I doubt it will stay sunny enough for me to go to the beach today - maybe tomorrow .


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i have to go meet my mom's college friends and their teenage children tonight... the only reason i agreed to go is that they supposedly have really cute scottie dogs i can play with.

on the bright side, i'm leaving the day after tomorrow! i mean i love my family, but i really miss my pets and my house and my computer >_<


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should burn incense upon waking regularly


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

:cry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If I can do Bettie Page, I can certainly do Dr. Fate


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Pasta... mmm...

I have a headache.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

The barber shop is closed, what a wasted journey :sigh


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

TorLin said:


> . o O ( Why is the fear of long words called hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia? ) O o .


When I saw your post, I hoped you were kidding. It scares me to find out you were not.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

iiiiiiiiiiiiit's paracetamoxyfrusebendroneomycin! it's our brand new wonder drug we think you'll find enticing!!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

am i just a magnet for *******s?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I could have achieved a lot more in my life if I had just believed in myself.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

On the one hand, it was nice to get out. On the other hand, watching young pre-pubescent girls do sexy dancing wasn't nice. It made me want to slice my own eyeballs out, in fact.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some days I just want to shove a nuke up the worlds butt and push the button.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^you aren't alone.

Today - instead of going to the beach, I stayed home and took a nap.
When I woke up, it was thundering.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*scratches head*

That went by quickly. I can't believe it's three days! Last time I checked there were 10. Ahh. Strange and new surroundings to come.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My head is burning, my throat is sore, and my body feels like it's falling apart. I think it's time for a nap =/


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

why is it that even people that you are mutually in love with and know so much about what you are suffering/going through still cant understand how and why you feel such a way and really DONT want to do something like going for a picnic on walk in the bright and painfull sunshine?!!?!?! especially with the "tag along" that is just loud and annoying and often makes my anxiety worse, not least because it prevents any form of meaningfull conversation!! words cant flow to describe how i feel...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, scratch that. I cannot sleep when I feel this lousy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have handed out SIX infractions today alone, with two resulting in bans, and I am not even in a bad mood. What is with today?

If you have that much of a problem with somebody on the site - take a break! :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

someone told me if i needed a friend i should buy a dog, and i did, but he ran away.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Logan X said:


> someone told me if i needed a friend i should buy a dog, and i did, but he ran away.


:hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be cool if I had a better idea how I've been feeling lately.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow sunday best the day out my weekend, lol what does that say bout this weekend .


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Today I had my first awkward "running into your 5th grade crush 15 years later, and finding out she has a kid" moment.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for using the last of my shampoo and not telling me.

I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hard work does indeed pay off.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I love how my brother makes a big deal when a customer wants their stuff double bagged. Who the hell cares? I'd quadruple-duple bag it for them, with a smile, it's freaking five cents!


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

It was a great experience being woken up by masonry workers shouting my name at the top of their lungs after they broke into the house through a window they were working on. Wouldn't it have been easier for my mother to tell me beforehand to stay awake today so I can let them in, possibly through a door? One of the James Russo soundalikes told me later, "We could'a walked in your room and shot ya while you were sleeping!"

Well, thanks for not doing...that.

EDIT: Wow, and on top of not telling me people would be breaking into the house, mother leaves me alone to tell them that I don't have their check. I'm lucky these were nice understanding fellas, or else my day might have turned into the end of _Straw Dogs_.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I knew the idiots next door were knocking out the chimney breast. Well done, neighbours. These houses weren't properly and sturdily built back in Victorian times or anything, so no need to get planning permission or employ a decent builder. At least if the chimney collapses it will fall their way rather than ours.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm Knackered.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I come from a land of systematic erasure of optimism and positiveness.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm soooo freaken bad at life! You'd think I'd have all this experience at it by now!!!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Dammit I can't sleep. ****ing have to get up for work in like 5 hours. I hate sleepless nights. Why aren't I tired??? I worked til 7:45 tonight!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"It's late" is probably what I would be thinking if my life was of the normalcy that the societal vision presents


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This is a damn fine cup of coffee. Damn fine.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I feel like just going back to sleep. :rain


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, the lady photocopied the document right in front of me and then a week letter i get a letter saying i need to bring that same document because they dont have it...WTF did she do with it?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh you snooze you lose.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Because you're a ****ing weirdo and an absolute nightmare to be around, that's why. I mean, what kind of freak goes round someone's house in the middle of the night and puts superglue in their keyholes, front and back, so they can't get into their house when they come home from work? And not just once, oh no, at least a dozen times. The poor guy had to spend a fortune on the locksmith. And what about the time you beat up the paper boy for stealing our milk, recorded his confession on a dictaphone, and then stole his bike and gave it to my brother? Ok, so these are fun little anecdotes I can tell people about my dad, but that doesn't make you any less of a ****. I've never met such a self-satisified smug little **** in all my life.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

at the moment I'm not getting any younger and life isn't getting any better.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I can't believe I can't sleep again??? I've slept like 10 hours in the last 72 but I'm not tired? But of course I'll wake up 20 mins late and drag *** all day at work tomorrow. Just what I need right now is the insomnia to resurface.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Sooo, a baby-seal walks into a club...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Man kangaroo's are hell fast!


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I wish I wasn't so afraid. Maybe then, I could move forward. :blank


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Come out, come out, wherever you are...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm struggling to think of any skills and abilities I can put in my CV. I was going to write that I can do anything a monkey can, but, truth be told, I'm actually less qualified than a monkey for all the jobs a monkey could do.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

SA is really ****ing up my life, 4 years of hell. I just want to be me again.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Whenever I listen to Lady Gaga I just picture this raging drunk ***** who does everyone at a party. The music sounds good, but I just can't get the picture out of my head.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

OH. MY. GOD!!!! i dont think i have EVER felt so tingly and light headed at the realisation of what movie a trailer was for!! i felt so weird but so GREAT!! Blood: The Last Vampire is being released as a live action movie!! YEAH!! wont be as good as the tv series, but MAN I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hmmm...that's an interesting kind of pain.


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

I really wish I were doing pills again, at least then life was kind of fun.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

"thank you to the lord who created all this
there's a whole lot of hurt before you get to the bliss" ~ the church


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

random random randomrandom random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random random


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> OH. MY. GOD!!!! i dont think i have EVER felt so tingly and light headed at the realisation of what movie a trailer was for!! i felt so weird but so GREAT!! Blood: The Last Vampire is being released as a live action movie!! YEAH!! wont be as good as the tv series, but MAN I CANT WAIT!!!


I just viewed that trailer as a result of your mentioning it, I liked the cartoon version so I'm sure I'll enjoy this as well


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

I dropped out of college and joined the Marines. I leave in November.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow only 5 days until I finish 17 straight years of education.

It has yet to sink in...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I am now accepting applications from girls to become my girlfriend. No experience neccesary, will train the right person. Must be 18 years old to apply.


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

I am so tired...I shouldn't have stayed up the whole night. On the bright side I will be going to bed early tonight.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I switched my minor from art history to French. This distresses me, because I've always been an art history nerd and always figured I'd minor in that. But the only way I could have graduated on time would be to switch to French.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i told the witchdoctor i was in love with you...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all
Gloom, despair, and agony on me


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Sometimes, it is better to stay quiet, even if you want to say something.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm really hungry.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I signed up to be a male escort today :lol, hey it's £100 an hour i aint complaining .


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> I signed up to be a male escort today :lol, hey it's £100 an hour i aint complaining .


£100 an hour?? Oh I wish...I'd need a full face, body, and personality transplant to be an escort. I'm jealous.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

ubercake said:


> I really wish I were doing pills again, at least then life was kind of fun.


Yeah....really.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> Do they really think that's me?...


deception its the best way to get people to trust you..:lol


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I need to get out of the house, even if I'm tired. :afr


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Exams are finally OVER! Hooray?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> £100 an hour?? Oh I wish...I'd need a full face, body, and personality transplant to be an escort. I'm jealous.


Haha don't be hun the registration fee is £250 , aww man i was meant to meet a client in edinburgh tonight (no sex) but i can't even afford to register lol.

Ah well their loss .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate when unexpected people come over and I hate being told about it at the last minute, especially when it's been known for some time now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hate being unprepared.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No one wins in this situation. Although, I guess it's better this way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know how I'm going to deal with this cat sleeping on my bed. Why does she like my bed more than my sister's? Listen yoo, it's barely big enough for me. And I move around a lot. I will kick you, and possibly not care, because sleep is a drug to me.

Kitteh is so cute and cuddly and friendly though, resulting in me feeling like a major asshat kicking her off my bed.

Things are backwards and upside down.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Another drink? Why yes I think I will. But I smell bacon cooking and want this more, as I haven't eaten in 7 hours.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Having your own place is amazing. No one f**ks with you unless you say the words "come in" and open the door.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Tits. Why did I try to wait until just before the auction ended? I forgot and missed out on the jeans I really wanted.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay....
Tornado watch for the next four hours.
Squall line of thunderstorms just exiting the Indianapolis Metro Area. 
Storms moving east at 30mph.
National Weather Service Local Update for Wilmington, Ohio says they should reach the Tri-State region (OH-IN-KY) by 1am.
10:57pm now - I can get a quick run in and finish as my 34th birthday begins.

Here we go - my last six mile run as a 33-year-old man. 
Dad, I miss you. :cry


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I checked and no bugs in my pants! Happy Day!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Okay....
> Tornado watch for the next four hours.
> Squall line of thunderstorms just exiting the Indianapolis Metro Area.
> Storms moving east at 30mph.
> ...


Happy birthday!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Why am I so awake? I was ready to fall asleep all day and now that I want to.. I can't. What is this blasphemy!?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Metallic said:


> Why am I so awake? I was ready to fall asleep all day and now that I want to.. I can't. What is this blasphemy!?


So sorry to hear this. Sleep is like sex to me. I do it as much as I can. And when I can't, I get real frustrated. Take a sleep aid, they can be fun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Why is it that I can go through an entire winter season & get sick maybe once but during spring & summer I suffer at least once a day? Yes I know I'm to love this season because it's hot & makes me sweat to much...because my sinuses twitch regularly & allergies consume...because my poor social skills are more readily on display, etc. 

Don't worry there are things I like about the seasons it's just having a list of constant distractions takes away from those positives. If you flourish in these seasons then props to you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strange, after such a ****ty start it turned out to be a pretty decent day.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish the alcoholic people that live in my new apartment building realized that when they're outside at 2:30am, they shouldn't be yelling and screaming and swearing at other people who are really far away from them. Especially when they're doing this right outside of my 10 year old neice's window.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Does being excessive and/or flamboyant in your emotional expression always have to make you come across as a homosexual? Can't us men still be considered 100% hetero and still be able to express our emotions freely, or does that reject the primary ideal of masculinity and contribute to emasculation and non-literal castration that has lasted throughout the ages??


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hm Pringles are sure addictive


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Woke up way too early and aiming to stay up late. Where is my coffee? :hyper


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

My phone needs charging every hour, the battery must be f'd. I'm gonna go out and buy a new one.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Hm Pringles are sure addictive


Did you know that Pringles' initial intention was to be a tennis ball company? But on the day the rubber was supposed to arrive, a big truck-load of potato's showed up. And Pringles, being the laid back company that they are, thought to themselves "F*** it, cut'em up."

RIP Mitch Hedberg


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Golf in HD is out of this world. If my TV had a female body part, I'd try to make love to it. It might play hard to get so I'd buy it dinner first, but we'd get it on eventually.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

In my dream last night I watched a trailer for a new Pied Piper of Hamelin movie, starring Christian Bale as the Pied Piper and Adam West as the mayor. It was a fun sight to see Bale, all dressed up, losing his sh*t when told he wouldn't be getting paid. I was all confused about reality when I woke up, but I've checked imdb and it's not happening.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Did you know that Pringles' initial intention was to be a tennis ball company? But on the day the rubber was supposed to arrive, a big truck-load of potato's showed up. And Pringles, being the laid back company that they are, thought to themselves "F*** it, cut'em up."
> 
> RIP Mitch Hedberg


Lol nope. I didn't.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Problem solved .


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I really don't want to start this CHE take home test.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really hope this guy isn't trying to rip me off. Hopefully I'm worried over nothing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'd like to know why my sisters blow-dry their hair at 1 am only to wake up 6 hours later and have a shower.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Starting Monday, I will be giving my best effort to become half normal again, and like being around people sometimes. It's going to take a lot of time, likely the rest of 2009 at least. What can I do with my life? What am I passionate about? Who the **** am I?

Man this is some good weed...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man i feel like ****, ugh i gotta play football in an hour too ****in shots n **** n no sleep don't make for a happy seanybhoy haha.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Lol nope. I didn't.


http://www.break.com/usercontent/2006/10/mitch-hedberg-on-pringles-169072.html

My old **** works better than my new ****. :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

(je ne sais pas) sometimes it makes me sick just watching myself exist.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Where do all the people who complain about kids never playing outside anymore live? I want to live there too, for a bit of ****ing peace and quiet.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg schumacher's the Stig . 

I always thought it was Tiff Needell or Lewis Hamilton lol.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i thought itd be fun to learn the tetris theme on the guitar...now i cant stop playing it even though im going insane from it


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Omg schumacher's the Stig .
> 
> I always thought it was Tiff Needell or Lewis Hamilton lol.


apparently it's a hoax. as shumacher was listed in the credits as a special guest, and the stig still listed as a presenter. one theory is that they made him out to be the stig so that they could get that ferrari around their track, or summat like that? i dunno. my brain hurts!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Failing servers on a weekend well carrying the pager, how I hate thee.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Laptopicus in the processicus.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Sister and neice just went to bed. Time to smoke weed and make life fun again.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Sister and neice just went to bed. Time to smoke weed and make life fun again.


And what do ya know, it worked. Life is fun. Why don't they sell this stuff in corner stores like cigarettes? Rhetorical question, I already know the answer.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

KumagoroBeam said:


> (je ne sais pas) sometimes it makes me sick just watching myself exist.


You totally just put my emotions into words. Thanks- I couldn't have expressed this on my own.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

dax said:


> You totally just put my emotions into words. Thanks- I couldn't have expressed this on my own.


Same. And I'm tired of feeling that way. I'm going to give it one more really good shot to get control over my anxiety problems and if I can't...well, I'll be marrying my computer I think.


----------



## Exile (May 10, 2009)

The trick is to experience, not anticipate. 
i like this quote and i will remember it when
i can relate to it...its something for me to think about


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going to have to start making use of my limbs and my brain cells on a daily basis. If I let things get much worse all the damage will be irreparable.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

barry obama's ratings have dropped yet again. looks like he is losing disciples


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could figure out what's wrong with my computer. :fall


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

_I was a powerless corpse pretending to be alive. Living without power, without the ability to change my course, was akin to a slow death._

~Lelouch Lamperouge


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My acne has gotten about fifteen times worse since high school. I have no idea what to do about this. I just want to shoot my ****ing face off. I've bought every cream, every "treatment package," every astringent. Nothing works. Nothing ever works.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> My acne has gotten about fifteen times worse since high school. I have no idea what to do about this. I just want to shoot my ****ing face off. I've bought every cream, every "treatment package," every astringent. Nothing works. Nothing ever works.


Accutane ! lol aww man from 16 to 18 i was the ugliest thing on earth (no exaggeration) so yeah gl.

...... in fact some days i wanna go back on it at a reeeeeally low dose or summat cos my skin still gets kinda oily n it's pretty embarrassing haha.

Anyhoo moving on.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use acne face wash and spend time in the sun.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's more like it!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I've been singing "Wanted Dead or Alive" by Bon Jovi all day.

Help me.

...

_on a steeeeeeeel horse I riiideeeee_


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Buying weed from someone is anxiety provoking. My neighbor sells it and I went to meet him tonight for the first time. I felt like I left too quickly. I got the weed, told him and his gf they had a nice place, asked him about his flat screen tv, then bounced. It took maybe 2 or 3 minutes and I was outta there. I felt like they wanted me and my sister to talk a little longer(we share a porch and we walked to his door and she introduced us cause she knows him a little). I wish I were witty.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

As bad as things get there always beer and sleep. Thank god for beer and sleep. The only thing bad about beer is the hangover and the only thing bad about sleep is the waking up. But I'll worry about those things later.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I think I might actually be over my ex-girlfriend...who I broke up with about 2 years ago. Weird. Finally. Could be the weed talking though...I'll know for sure tomorrow morning.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I couldnt be more full of venom, couldnt be more pissed off with things, **** I ****ing hate, hate, hate certain things in my life. I am so pissed off right now I cannot stand it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, hooray for internetz, it's working after all this time! Not bad for a moocher like me. I luv teh internet. :sus yeaa....


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I think I might actually be over my ex-girlfriend...who I broke up with about 2 years ago. Weird. Finally. Could be the weed talking though...I'll know for sure tomorrow morning.


I was wrong. I really miss her voice.:|


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The itch of hair growing back after shaving seems worse than the itch of a grown beard


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soooo ****ing stressed today :bah


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder how far down the pile my tax claim is. And how big is that pile? I think it might just reach the surface of the earth from where it starts all the way down in the bowels of hell.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm obsessed with the phrase "wtfbbq." Cuz it's barbecue season and I'm in shock.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I was wrong. I really miss her voice.:|


Miss her voice all you want, that doesn't make her any less of a *****. Pls don't allow yourself to be a doormat. It doesn't suit you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was about to say, "wow, there's actually NOBODY in my room right now" and then the cat entered.

*waits for the swarm of people*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My car smells like a fishtank. Now if I could only find where the hell the leak is.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I was about to say, "wow, there's actually NOBODY in my room right now" and then the cat entered.
> 
> *waits for the swarm of people*


I live with two cats now. They're pretty cool actually. Their breath smells like cat food.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Wu-Tang clan ain't nuthin to **** with


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh frickin' kids.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

It's not too late. Even now. But someday it will be.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Marijuana should be prescribed for chronic depression. It makes me feel okay about my life, or lack of one.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Playing $0.50/$1.00 No Limit Hold'em, high as a kite. I want to do this for a living so badly. Wake up at 9am, eat, shower, smoke weed, play poker for 4 hours, go golfing, play poker 5-6 more hours, go to sleep, repeat.

It's possible, it just requires a lot of money to start with.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Weeeee, just won a $106.40 pot. Weee..that's what you say when you're having fun. You refer to yourself as more than 1 person.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FKhiugsygsmeh.

Is what my brain is doing. I'm not kidding. I tried, I really did, but it requires more tater.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Would be superawesomecool if people would stop bothering me. I don't exist, alright? ALRIGHT? I miss my space.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, I am such a jealous prick.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Umm, I really hope it's not getting infected. :afr


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Laaaaaa, laaa, la, la...wait til I get my money right.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am in going to be in school the rest of my life to get this degree. But that's okay. I like it.

But still. SO FAR TO GO. FOURTEEN MORE COURSES GRAAAAH


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

OH OH OH TWO THOUSANDTH POST BABY whaatttt


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

(ಠ ¿ ಠ)┌∩┐ Florida.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhowghoawdgh


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My tooth is really really sensitive (and it feels hot and tastes like copper, wtf?), and has been for a while now. I damaged basically all my front teeth about a year ago, and got veneers to strengthen them. But there was a warning - "You might have to come back for a root canal if they shatter more."

Yikes. Looks like I'm going to have to get a root canal.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

bland


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Last night Zaleth and I were cleaning up the apartment a bit and we were about to throw out a bag of these awful tasting calcium chews (chocolate flavour but tasted more like dirt to me). Zal discovered he could make the chews into various shapes, and he moulded the chews into a big pile of poop. Then he came up with the crazy idea to stick it in the elevator. So we snuck into the elevator and set it on the floor, then ran like hell. Today, Zal tells me that the entire elevator and main floor stank like Pine Sol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soooo hungry btw.

Ya ya im always hungry yr mom.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I hope I can just get through the next two weeks somehow. Maybe things will chill out after that.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

The only thing missing in my life is a girl. But unless she just suddenly appears in my bedroom, I'm fresh outta f*ckin luck. Where is a genie with three wishes when ya need him? Probably out smoking crack with hookers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I really hope there is something usable in those bass takes I just recorded because it's wiring is fried & I'm not sure how much more I'll get out of it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And I would like to thank vodka for making my night more bearable.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

What's with all these stars dyin on the 25th????
James Brown-12/25 
Aaliyah 8/25..
Left Eye 4/25..
Static Major 3/25...now
Micheal Jackson 6/25

..something is "fishy" smh


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> And I would like to thank vodka for making my night more bearable.


Try a shot of gin, mixed with half orange juice, half sprite, and crushed ice. It's summer and that's a really good summer drink.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Guess i'm a basta.rd for not caring. But calling me an *******? I've been called worse, much worse...try harder next time, okay? I mean take 5 minutes if you have to and come up with better insults. Hell, use google for help.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I've had access to weed now for a week or two and I am already a pothead. I smoked 3 grams of weed today. This isn't cool.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

So bored....


And when your walls come tumbling down
I will always be around

People don't know about the things I say and do
They don't understand about the **** that I've been through
It's been so long since I've been home
I've been gone, I've been gone for way too long
Maybe I forgot all the things I miss
Oh somehow I know there's more to life than this
I said it too many times
And I still stand firm
You get what you put in
And people get what they deserve
Still I ain't seen mine
No I ain't seen mine
I've been giving just ain't been gettin
I've been walking that there line
So I think I'll keep a walking
With my head held high
I'll keep moving on and only God knows why


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't believe the King of Touching Boys is dead now. Is he really? He has the money to just disappear, I wonder if he's really dead.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I should probably try something other than Peanut Butter on my toast for once....


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I should probably try something other than Peanut Butter on my toast for once....


Why bother? You can't top perfection, which is basically what peanut butter and toast is.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Bananas.

I feel like playing World Of Warcraft today.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to become famous so that when I die someone will make a movie about my life.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am convinced that earwigs are hellspawn sent directly from the depths of Hades.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Doing well never feels as good if you have no one to share it with. Hence i feel damn worthless! (sorry, i'm in a bad mood right now)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg so sore btw

I know i know i'm always moaning blah your granny.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I luv listening to dance music while cleaning. Someday I'll do a Bollywood dance while cleaning.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't you remember?
You told me in December
That a boy is not a man
Until he makes a stand
Will, I'm not a genius
But maybe you'll remember this
I never said I wanted to be a man


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to go somewhere, but have no one to go with.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> I want to go somewhere, but have no one to go with.


I've been feeling this way lately myself.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> I've been feeling this way lately myself.


Crappy, isn't it.

I've been thinking for a while about going to Las Vegas for a week or so, but I don't know how good a time I'd have by myself. The only other people I could go with are my dad or my sister, but I'd have to pay for them. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Why live my physical life when I can simply induce a lucid dream for sixteen hours a day through deep trance meditation, which actually feels "more real" than waking reality does? I can do whatever I want and make it seem as real as "real life", but when I snap out of my trance and come back to this world that I have little to no control over; well, what's the point?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My boyfriend is trying to play my clarinet and it's amusing.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Addendum: And also starting to give me a headache.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Being in the sun causes red skin causes mild discomfort.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I am only one, I cannot do everything, but I am one, and I can do something - today I will do something, even if it is just one thing.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love this scene...haha.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BildungsRoman said:


> I am unutterably nauseated by the fact that I am once again committing the unpardonable and perverse crime of expressing my thoughts in public. But I cannot escape vanity. It's absurd to be ashamed now though, considering that I've only given myself a very very short time left to live.
> 
> oh, and thanks to Amocholes, njodis, whiterabbit, KumogoroBeam, seanybhoy, and Sloppy Joe. uh, yes, I was shameless enough to search my own name.


No problem chief glad yr still with us mate


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I cannot understand my brain sometimes.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

^what he said.

Edit: oops, I meant what seanybhoy said. 

Actually, what njodis said as well. 

Ugh, what a mess I've made of this post.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, I was wrong. A little MySpace stalking reveals that she's probably not shy and definitely not a loner. :|

Here's a picture I took today in a park.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot how hard it was to eat before I actually tried. Much less enjoyable, too. Everything I try to eat just sticks to the inside of my mouth.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel like the whole world knows how crazy I am, even if they don't. When I talk to someone for the first time, I feel like they already know about how I spend my whole days and nights playing online poker, watching baseball, listening to music, and talking to people online...not doing one productive thing. They all know that I'm 25 and failing miserabely at life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winding down and I still need a shower


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I truly hate when people try to "fix me". Should have asked for a drink. :blank


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

At about five o'clock this morning I was in a half-asleep state and I heard a man step outside onto the front street and start singing really loudly in another language - Punjabi or Urdu or something. I couldn't be bothered to get up and look through the window. When I came out of my half-asleep state into full wakefulness, I wasn't sure if it had really happened or not. It's going to annoy me for a while.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh, omg

Billy Mays died today and I just made an avatar of him last night? 

RIP Billy Mays...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oooh, the next couple of months sure are going to be interesting. At least for me. 

Let's just wait and see how everything is going to pan out.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man my anxiety's off the chart today seriously walking down the street n get assraped by this huge ****ing anxiety attack aww man wtf is that all about ?

Ugh maybe i should up my dose of meds or sum shiz.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you know what - i don't care. think what you want. the year's almost over and i did pretty well. i can miss one school day, omg. it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I hope it wasn't a fluke


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my goatee is now almost 4 inches long. ill have to shampoo and condition and comb the ****ing thing soon. some ******* got pissed off at me today because i didnt say thank you when he held a door open for me. he held open the door and i was far enough away that i had to run up and catch it so was that really worthy of a thank you?. on my way in i heard 'hey man youre welcome' in this you better show mister hipster here some respect kinda tone. i dont know one day im just gonna ****ing snap.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Passed by my Ex's house today.... That was the most feeling I had all day.... Repressed memories anyone? hahah


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna change my user name, this one's gotta go. While my creative juices are flowing, I should think of a new one. And by creative juices i mean pot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What am I going to do with myself until I find/get a job.........


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

cottage cottage cottage cottage cottage cottage!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so so scared of becoming anti-social. I'm scared because I don't feel the desire to be around people anymore. I don't even care if they think I'm weird anymore. All I want is to be alone.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I cannot wait for tomorrow. There isnt anything better than traveling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry, sorry
sorry seems to be the words
repeating,
trembling, spinning, beating-
-hearts no longer in
harmony

sigh pleasantries again
for those we've lost and loved
and
lost and loved - a vicious cycle,
we recycle, lies we've left
unsaid

come on, come on, dear,
forgive the indecision
hearts and minds in transition
and it's warm faces no longer

go ahead,
go
infinity isn't so until it is,
the times, they change faster 
than breathing, 
than breathing for today


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sometimes I wish I could just reach through the phone and slap the person on the other side.

Ugh...the week has just begun and I already wish it was over =/


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

fudge! :troll


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Morning vertigo? And I'm leaving today.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't want to go tonight. But I'll feel all guilty if I don't. **** what to do?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Long day ahead of me tomorrow. Gotta get a good night's sleep.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am so sick of this. I want out.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Pochahontas...got a number?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

n1kkuh said:


> Passed by my Ex's house today.... That was the most feeling I had all day.... Repressed memories anyone? hahah


My ex lives 28 hours away. Sometimes I wish she didn't. But most of the time I'm glad she does, because of what you posted. So glad I don't have to see her...or who she is with.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

What a long day


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to clear out my head somehow. Can't go on like this. Too much junk.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Happy Canada Day to my fellow canucks. Hope you all realize how lucky we are to live in the greatest country on the planet. The best beer, beautiful women, world class weed, and don't forget how awesome we are at curling. There isnt another place I would rather live...unless I was rich enough to live in a few different places.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't...stop...posting.

Someone needs sleep.

Hey, check this out, my friend said this to me, he said "You know what I like? Mashed potatoes." It's like dude, you have to give me time to guess. If you're going to quiz me you must insert a pause in there.

RIP Mitch


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, nap time. Back up at noon to watch the NHL Free Agent thing on TSN and the Red Sox game at 1pm. What a productive life I lead...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think my appetite is slowly coming back.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

bajingo's!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

kinda regretting signing up to karate now.. so nervous!! all those people.. and the church.. and the walking there.. >.< WHY?!!!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

downsize.. simplify.. clutter is draining my energy. i dont want to see all this stufff. make it go away.
wjy am i so tired, i can bareky type?
oh yeah, cutting out caffeine. oh well at least i have lwess anxuety
zzz


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Why do idiots argue?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So, the school is going to arrange that BMAT test. I, however, need to register to do that UKCAT thingie test. These tests are a must if i want to enrol on to a med school. 

But it's summer holiday now, And I really do need a little break. I have definitely been putting a little too much pressure on myself lately... Yeah, a little break definitely wouldn't hurt... Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why can't it be enough to just exist? breathe in - breathe out.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Karl Malden (_A Streetcar Named Desire, On The Waterfront, Baby Doll_) has died.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

So alone.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Need money fur the weekend ugh anyone wanna cleaner ?.... okay okay a gigalo ?

Damn, after all i've done for you guys lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg btw the crazy mexican lookin old dude that talks to himself a lot that moved in upstairs recently died last night he choked to death on his own vomit 

Aww man what a ****ing shame.

Ah well R.I.P crazy mexican lookin old dude that talks to himself a lot


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

max4225 said:


> Why is it wrong to not want children of your own? I don't like attempts at being guilt tripped into making cousins.


I hear ya. I'm female, and when I tell people I don't want kids they're all YOU WHAT?! Because I have a uterus and therefore should lyke ttly procreate all the cool people are doing it :yes.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My neice is at her dads, my sister and her boyfriend went to our family cottage, and I've got the apartment to myself. I'm high as **** and weather-wise, it might be one of the nicest nights so far this summer. Only thing missing is her.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

now i know why i took up karate  was so cool, and apparently did really well for a first timer ^_^ so happy! night night people


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> now i know why i took up karate  was so cool, and apparently did really well for a first timer ^_^ so happy! night night people


That's great solitarymonkey! Sounds like fun.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

...and I said "What about Breakfast at Tiffany's?"
She said "I think I remember the film, and as I recall I think we both kinda liked it."
And I said "Well, that's the one thing we've got."

Love this song.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just 6 weeks...


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Only two weeks to go and I haven't got a clue.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I burnt my chicken quesadillas today =(


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish I could start my life over again. I want to be that cocky 10 year old kid again. I used to be good at things. Sports especially. Then at 16 I started to panic during games. I'd constantly be watching the clock, counting the seconds until the game was over. Wtf happened to me? lol I miss being the best goalie in the league and winning awards and stuff. Ugh. It kills me to know I'll never play another baseball game again in my life.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Writing helped me more than I thought it would. But I still need to write about the other 10 years by tomorrow.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

I ruined another new t shirt I bought by leaving it to dry on the radiator. I should've learnt my lesson the last time.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I always think I will be okay if I just talk to people. But then everything I say makes me seem even weirder.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooookay so your the jealous type, jeez back to the ****ing drawing board huh ?

Ugh why do i attract all the ****ing cuckoos jeez.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a really disgusting mix.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

8 months to go Im on jenny craig.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am currently feeling like four of the seven dwarfs.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really should start differentiating what I do in my imagination and what I can actually do in reality.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to run (to the bathroom!)


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Back to square 1.... :troll


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

All my friends are going back home for a long weekend.

I don't really know what I'm going to do.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm scared about making a new friend.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm scared about making a new friend.


Need some help? I don't know how to put this, but I'm kind of a big deal. People know me. I'm very important. I have many leatherbound books and my apartment smells of rich mohogony.
If you become my friend first, people will automatically know you're awesome because I only become friends with awesome people.

Just throwing it out there...

:um


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh better phone thee frickin college.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Aww, my 10 year old neice has a friend over tonight and she's so cute! Her and my neice are gunna be heartbreakers soon, if they aren't already.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh need plans fur the weekend, fingers n toes crossed n ****.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Red Sox down 5-3 to Seattle in the 8th. 1 out, 1 on.

LETS GO RED SOX CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Nick Green, 2-run double! Game is tiedddd.

...we're heading to the 9th inning.


LETS GO RED SOX CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to throw caution to the wind.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

For the next 9 minutes, I will be listening to Free Bird, high, in the dark, with my eyes closed, wishing I could have been the genius that wrote this song.

If I leave here tomorrow
Would you still remember me?
Cause I must be travelling on now
There's just too many places I gotta see


----------



## holdencaulfield (Jun 12, 2009)

I wish I didnt suck at guitar


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

holdencaulfield said:


> I wish I didnt suck at guitar


I think I'd give up...10 years of my life...to be able to play the guitar solo in Free Bird, perfectly, in front of a lot of people. Man that would be wild. I have a better chance of getting into space than I do of ever playing that song on guitar...but I wish I could...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ookay i have a bad feelin about this.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe it's just this song, but I want to give you a big hug.
It's okay.
Or maybe I'm the one who needs to be told this.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've hit a new low. My mind is disintegrating. I absent-mindedly went out today wearing odd shoes. Odd _shoes_. One orange and one green. They're exactly the same type of shoe, but...one orange and one green. How did I not notice until I was halfway down my street? I'm a shoegazer for ****'s sake. I went back and changed before anyone could see me. God, imagine if somebody had seen me and thought I was pathetically trying to set a new crazy trend or something.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I've hit a new low. My mind is disintegrating. I absent-mindedly went out today wearing odd shoes. Odd _shoes_. One orange and one green. They're exactly the same type of shoe, but...one orange and one green. How did I not notice until I was halfway down my street? I'm a shoegazer for ****'s sake. I went back and changed before anyone could see me. God, imagine if somebody had seen me and thought I was pathetically trying to set a new crazy trend or something.


My neice does stuff like that on purpose. She'll wear a white sock with a red sock, for example.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What a rollercoaster.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh need ma sleep , i say ugh too much.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Note to self: don't go to the grocery store on July 4th on a Saturday. It was like everyone was stopping in from their parties to get more stuff for the cookout. And too many attractive women wearing skimpy clothes, with boyfriends!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Throwing caution to the wind didn't work. Time to un-throw caution to the wind. Control-z! Control-z!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm so pissed off. Wish I could make all the jerks of the world feel my pain. If only I ruled the world.....sigh


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my you tube profile had 12 views 1 video and no subscribers. a few days later over 500 channel views 25 videos with a combined total of around 4500 views and 12 subscribers. my channel was now in the top 100 most viewed canada.


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

No one ever looks at my youtube page hehe =P


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I felt good on Friday and Saturday, why does that have to change today...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg btw


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

So many nice people in my house right now. I hope my mom comes back soon so I don't have to deal with them anymore.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

It's too warm in here for some reason. I also got some weird candy that tastes like soap, but it isn't the wonka's thrills.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

If I were any less motivated I'd be going in reverse.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes I don't want to see your face because I don't want to be reminded of how much better you are than me.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Enjoy life. There's plenty of time to be dead.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My feet hurt. It feels nice to sit.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Moo, i'm a duck


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

This thunder and lightning is a little unnerving with the extreme forest fire warning we have going on right now.

I also wonder how long it will be until the power goes out, every rain we have seems to drop the power.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmm....pretzels.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-bad-health-smoking-obesity-experts-warn.html

"When researchers compared the health of people who shut themselves away with from the world with gregarious types they found the difference as great as that between smokers and non-smokers, the obese and the normal weight or those who exercised and those who didn't."

:clap


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

njodis said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-bad-health-smoking-obesity-experts-warn.html
> 
> "When researchers compared the health of people who shut themselves away with from the world with gregarious types they found the difference as great as that between smokers and non-smokers, the obese and the normal weight or those who exercised and those who didn't."
> 
> :clap


"Well for the sake of my health, i'm going to see my doctor tomorrow to get a prescription for a man lol" - Beverly, glasgow


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I actually shut my computer today and read for a few hours. It was very pleasant


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's good to be drawing again.


----------



## 7981232 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wish I could sleep normally.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tired of feeling tired.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I experienced a ridiculous sensation of joy after receiving a letter from the National Blood Service this morning telling me it's time to give blood again, just because it means I have a reason to leave the house and do something. I should just hand myself over to the medical community now. They can make better use of my body than I ever will.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you know if you bounce a cheque in Dubai you get 6 months in jail?



I wish life came with instructions. How am I going to do this..


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Do we have a reason to be here or is it all a huge waste of time? :um


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> First of, the teacher with her Ilsa-like complex tells everyone to get in a circle and introduce each other


What is WITH teachers and this kind of crap that so many of them do?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> First of, the teacher with her Ilsa-like complex tells everyone to get in a circle and introduce each other - I bombed horribly.


I remember the last time a lecturer at university did that. I was sitting right next to him and couldn't help exclaiming "Oh for f***'s sake!" at his suggestion. He heard and grinned at me maliciously like the sadistic little **** he was, and then announced: "Let's start with _you_!" I did a little alcoholics anonymous introduction and left it at that. He tried to get more out of me but I refused, which made me look very silly.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

mmmm... l-tyrosine and copius amounts of sugar and milk taste good on the brain. or in the brain. whatever! ^_^


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm depressed, tired, and my head feels like it's going to explode. What a day...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> What is WITH teachers and this kind of crap that so many of them do?


For some students it helps them to have an "in" to be able to approach people later with common interests, but I am still not comfortable with it. Wait til you take an online class though, far worse. On the class forums, which is like a typical message board in the "tree-outline" format, I've gotten where you had to write 20 sentences about yourself. Twenty. And you are graded on the appropiateness of what you write. Can't deflect with humor without it looking strange you figure out. So, gosh, much much more personal.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I guess it's better than nothing


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I hate falling for a girl that is loved and wanted by everyone else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My positivity comes in short bursts


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought I was starting to feel better.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I thought I was starting to feel better.


Me too. This is why I hate getting my hopes up...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, oh well. 
Hopefully tomorrow will be better/less of a waste than today.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Why am I thinking about what to think about?


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Why am I thinking about what to think about?


Dunno. Why am I doing exactly the same thing?


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Ouch, that fricking hurt. :mum


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh i hate relying on anyone fur anything *freaks out n sheet.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

I really really hate mosquitoes *concentrates on not scratching*


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

PolarBear said:


> I really really hate mosquitoes *concentrates on not scratching*


They sneak into your room late at night while you are asleep. Then they come over and bite your neck, then suck all your blood out until their thirst is quenched.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My elbow is swollen and really hot to the touch and bright red. I noticed this yesterday. Today, the swelling got worse and now my entire arm aches. Could just be tennis elbow, but then that doesn't explain it feeling hot.

I guess I've got to go to a doctor before my arm falls off or something.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> My elbow is swollen and really hot to the touch and bright red. I noticed this yesterday. Today, the swelling got worse and now my entire arm aches. Could just be tennis elbow, but then that doesn't explain it feeling hot.
> 
> I guess I've got to go to a doctor before my arm falls off or something.


Uhhhhhh

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necrotizing_fasciitis#Symptoms


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why can't they just leave?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

PolarBear said:


> I really really hate mosquitoes *concentrates on not scratching*


I just got my first bite of the season. I always hate the moment when you realize you've been bitten, at which point the bump starts burning and itching mercilessly.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I am very close to figuring all of this out.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

How things turn out in life really can totally surprise you at times.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

If I know what I want and there is nothing holding me back, why is it so hard to get there?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Your mum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

how about them apples


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Today I saw a house that had Halloween decorations up outside. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they must just be really enthusiastic about Halloween.

The skeletons gave it sort of a nice look, I guess.

Wait... I _hope_ those were decorations.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Know what sucks? Waking up and learning your ex-girlfriend, who you still love, is pregnent. Ow...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

njodis said:


> The skeletons gave it sort of a nice look, I guess.
> 
> Wait... I _hope_ those were decorations.


:lol meaning their is a possibility they aren't. I guess they cant give up Halloween.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I need food


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I might as well just go to sleep for the next 40 years. I'd probably have a pretty cool beard by the time I woke up.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel like someone took a really sharp axe, and swung it as hard as he could into the middle of my chest.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> I feel like someone took a really sharp axe, and swung it as hard as he could into the middle of my chest.


Woah, I feel like that too except not in the chest but in my brain .


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Lol this is the weirdest feeling I've ever had. I feel really happy and really sad, at the same time. I have a feeling Im gunna be smoking a lot of weed tonight. And by a lot, I mean all of it.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Mari-Jane is talking some sense into me. M.J. reminded me of my ex-girlfriends family history. Her mom and her two older sisters have a combined 8 kids with 5 different guys...and they hate every single one of those 5 guys. The odds of this working out aren't in her favour. 
Sweet, weed to the rescue again. I'm happy...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good night.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate waking up and puking becaause my sinuses drain into my stomach. HATE ALLERGIES!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

eileenAKAmommy said:


> I hate waking up and puking becaause my sinuses drain into my stomach. HATE ALLERGIES!


I hope you feel better soon!

Today is so much better than yesterday.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh breakout.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

How is it Thursday already?!? 

I'm going to apply for this job and tell them I'll have no problem getting to the site. I can always hitchhike for the last mile or so.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

thursday?


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I wish I was drunk. Feel so depressed for no apparent reason. I'm supposed to take my pills twice a day. Guess I'll do it today for a change. :afr


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

solitarymonkey said:


> thursday?


Oh, it's Wednesday. Oops. The date on my computer is wrong. I shouldn't have to rely on my computer to tell me what day it is really.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Oh, it's Wednesday. Oops. The date on my computer is wrong. I shouldn't have to rely on my computer to tell me what day it is really.


bless ya. i had a moment like that recently. 
"what do you mean it's 5 in the afternoon?!!! i havent gone to bed yet!!!"


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia

Look it up, its pure awesome.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww man im so hungry i could steal


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was barely out for a half hour with my dad to refill my meds(I know, it's lovely being a grown child & going with pops to pay for you) & it seems I literally can't function in society. Someone here has a signature that reads somethint to the effect of:

"I don't want to be lonely, just alone"

This is me


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Talk **** , get hit.

Yup im in a positive mood today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I look nice and there's no one to see me. I wasn't even sure I could look nice anymore. So used to seeing myself decked out in my work attire. There is hope yet!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I look nice and there's no one to see me. I wasn't even sure I could look nice anymore. So used to seeing myself decked out in my work attire. There is hope yet!


You should go fur a night out missy, ah nothing like alcyhol n casual sex to help you unwind.

jk


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

In other news ugh i don't do early mornings.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

the early bird gets the worm but I dont like worms.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

It's been a while.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I look nice and there's no one to see me. I wasn't even sure I could look nice anymore. So used to seeing myself decked out in my work attire. There is hope yet!


and who's to say you dont look nice in your work stuff?!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

nobody likes nutmeg ryan


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I was just thinking- it must be so awesome so be a normal person- life must be this really fun adventure- not something you're just trying to get through anyway you can. I can see how life can be fun and enjoyable for some people.


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

You can't have your cake and eat it while beating the "shiitake mushrooms" out of the person who made up this saying.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh breakout shoot me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What shall I do with myself today?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

When high, does anyone have a better voice than Lauren Hill? Killing Me Softly=recommended listening.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

"If the sight of the blue skies fills you with joy, if a blade of grass springing up in the fields has power to move you, if the simple things of nature have a message that you understand, rejoice, for your soul is alive."

~*Eleonora Duse*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Go away clouds jeez , why doesnt the world revolve around me ? :cry


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to say, "I'm sorry for being so ungrateful, and that I made life so hard for you and that I hurt you with what I said." 

I wish I was a nicer person.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they put crack in this stuff.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

solitarymonkey said:


> and who's to say you dont look nice in your work stuff?!


The mirror speaks quite loudly on my behalf. Also my unavoidable plain-jane-when-not-being-crazily-fancyshmancy look...adds to it. I just usually look bad and don't care. Looking nice takes effort. Time = effort. Me = no time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish everyone in my house would spend the rest of the night somewhere else. I can't be around people when I'm in this mood. I say things I don't entirely mean.
I would then proceed to get my drank on, and call in sick tomorrow.

If only.

I want that effing monday off. I'll make up an excuse. I already have an appointment that day, I'll say it'll take most of the afternoon or something. Cause it's way out in...somewhere. ****ing hell can't I just take my last vacation day without someone ELSE wanting it a week after? :bah

*calms self*

Soon, Elyse...soon. SOON.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I have developed an addiction to fruity flavored chewing gum. i chewed a whole pack today. it's so good ; - ;


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

I love witty commercials. Sometimes they make me laugh harder than the sitcom I'm actually waiting to watch. lol


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> I think I got what I wanted, but now I have a new _problem_ to worry about.


aww :squeeze Think realistically positive.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's another tequila sunrise. And I don't even drink or have a guy or whatever. Starin slowly cross the sky. And wow, Cypress Hill also did a song called Tequila sunrise? That's funny.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think I should've eaten two vege burgers. 

I think I'll get drunk tonight.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Ha.
It's kind of ironic, but in a minor way.
I won't obsess about it, though.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> "Rather than love, than money, than faith, than fame, than fairness&#8230; give me truth"


Great movie.

Lol, hiccups have to be the funniest annoying thing of all time.
Go the **** away!:mum


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg i need a job, ugh you cant support a social life on benefits.

Ah well looks like it'll jst be me n a crate of san miguel this weekend aww must be love.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Bloody hell, I've stepped outside the house twice in the past 10 days. That's a fine way to begin July...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Better to have nothing and want nothing than to want everything and have nothing.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel the urge to design a new musical instrument.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Better to have nothing and want nothing than to want everything and have nothing.


If you want nothing, what is there to look forward to?

I forgot how much fun it is to work out...:no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> If you want nothing, what is there to look forward to?


emotional freedom. I got to quit stuffing my emotions.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> emotional freedom. I got to quit stuffing my emotions.


Well then...you want emotional freedom. See, it's always better to want something.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

zut alors!!!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate not being able to find my guitar pick.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Drug dealers should always be at home and available. There should be a law about this.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Omg i need a job, ugh you cant support a social life on benefits.


I hear ya. There should be an SA employment center, kinda like how there are employment centers for ex-convicts or ex-gangsters or what ever. Heck, there should be an employment center for every walk of life.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I spoke up today and "took my balls out of my purse". :lol


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

there was an article in the paper about these steel spheres some town had installed in their town square to try to 'liven it up'. but with all the heat this summer, the balls are getting really hot, and people are trying to sit on them or touch them and nearly getting burned. 

yeah. burning balls.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

..I did it. I told her I can't talk to her anymore. Let's see how long this lasts...


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Why are women called women and why is the "wo" added to men? I guess it means "woe." Or how about female? Why is the "fe" added to the male? The definition is "iron, a heavy ductile magnetic metallic element . . . plays a role in the transport of oxygen by the blood." So it means "ironman?" Women add iron to men? HEY WE ARE ALL IRONMEN! 

I think we need to have some royalties coming to us.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> ..I did it. I told her I can't talk to her anymore. Let's see how long this lasts...


It lasted 45 minutes. We just spoke on the phone for the last hour and a half. I don't get it. She's having his kid...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I guess there's a reason for everything. Either that or I'm screwed haha


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Originally it was not *fe*male but *fee*male due to the high cost of upkeep. This was later shortened due to the lack of resources needed to buy the additional *e*.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I will not jinx myself

I will not jinx myself

I will not jinx myself

I will not jinx myself


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I cant believe Im struggling with weight loss, Ive never had trouble burning fat but seems like no matter how much I eat right and exercise I gain bad weight. dam* those medications.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Abstract.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have this close male friend who I've always been attracted to. I asked him out when we first met, and he said no, so we became friends instead.

Yesterday he comes over, I have like three beers so I'm tipsy, and we make out for most of the night. We've never done that before. Hopefully it'll happen again though.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I can beat Solitare in under a minute, repeatedly. I dunno if I should be proud or embarrassed.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

At some point, I definitely must have jinxed myself.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg btw.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

not this BS again. plz leave me the **** alone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It looks like I've cut my own fringe.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i bet shes happy to be back home.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> It looks like I've cut my own fringe.


Is it me or does this sound sexual? It could just be me, I am a perv after all.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Im gunna try to not smoke weed for the rest of this month, starting Monday.
I'm scared...


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah, I wish I could record my dreams.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh better get ma runnin shoes on huh ?

This race won't win its fookin self.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

If you knew how my face felt, you would know how mace felt
Thank Goddd I ain't too cool for the safe belt
I swear to God driver two wanna sue
I got a lawyer for the case to keep whats in my safe, safe


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

oopsie daisy!! i woke up 20 mins after my shift started today. and i was the one with the keys to open the shop!!!! haha!! lol..


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> If you knew how my face felt, you would know how mace felt
> Thank Goddd I ain't too cool for the safe belt
> I swear to God driver two wanna sue
> I got a lawyer for the case to keep whats in my safe, safe


Kanye West - Through the wire, im listening to that song right now it has good lyrics.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

One month left of college


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jaan Pehechaan 

That avatar is hillarious. I loved it when you had it before. It didn't strike me as creepy but paranoid. I don't mean I find it funny that people are paranoid but I have rarely seen an actual picture like that that is so believable and identifyable although I am not a man either. lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im such a wimp that Im almost gay.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I had a good day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to mow the lawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Something is eating away at me and I don't know what!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

They don't control me. This is my game.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Something is eating away at me and I don't know what!


sounds both provocatively promising, and also disturbingly worrying at the same time. lol


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I wonder how Gerard's doing. He hasn't posted in a long time.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Boredddd.... can't wait for the bf to come over tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Over the last month 1/2 I've lost 10lbs. How much of it is from this last week in which I contracted & suffered from some kind of summer flu going around I don't know, but I didn't eat much in that time. What I do know is today is the first time I've ever looked at myself naked in the mirror & thought "I'm too skinny"


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I always feel like Butthead whenever I make my seasonal visit to the Society & Culture section. "Uhh...words....words...uhh..."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why did they have to make a combined class?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I appreciate your help with my job-searching efforts SAS, but no luck with any of those 95,000 jobs that are available now.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Can I borrow a feeling...can you lend me a jar of love...hurting hearts need some healing...take my hand with your gloove of loooove.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Something is eating away at me and I don't know what!


I wish it was me! Haha. I know, I know...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No me quiero. Ese es la problema.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I wish it was me! Haha. I know, I know...


You had better know! :wife


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> I wonder how Gerard's doing. He hasn't posted in a long time.


ditto for yeah_yeah_yeah. Anyone remember this guy? He used to have a ton of advice (page long posts lol) on different therapies and approaches to getting over SA. His posts were gold.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bowlingpins said:


> ditto for yeah_yeah_yeah. Anyone remember this guy? He used to have a ton of advice (page long posts lol) on different therapies and approaches to getting over SA. His posts were gold.


Yes, cool dude. He would read so many articles and books on sa and later found he had a bigger problem and left. "Feel the fear and do it anyway" but I dont like the feeling.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

mehk ; - ; djghdfksjadfklj


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I bit into an Oh Henry chocolate bar & at first enjoyed it. The second bite was alright as well but then with each successive bite it got worse until it really wasn't all that good


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I wish it was me! Haha. I know, I know...





IllusionOfHappiness said:


> You had better know! :wife


Haha, aww. I miss talking to you for 5 or 6 hours a day. Why'd you have to go and do something silly like get a job and make a lot of money? Who would do something like that, honestly?


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Who am I? I am who? I who am? Am who I? Who I am?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This sucks


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

radames said:


> Who am I? I am who? I who am? Am who I? Who I am?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess I just don't get art. How can someone paint half a canvas black and the other side red and be famous for it?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually called the local golf course this morning right after I woke up, to book a tee time later today. I was surprised at how un-anxious(is that a word?) I was. But it just hit me right now. I got it over with quickly cause I wanted to smoke weed, and I knew that if I got high first, there was no way I'd be making that phone call. :yes

Going golfing with my dad later. Should be interesting...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I think Im gunna try to not smoke weed for the rest of this month, starting Monday.
> I'm scared...


:lol

Epic fail...


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> :lol
> 
> Epic fail...


Or epic WIN :yes haha!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I think Im gunna try to not smoke weed for the rest of this month, starting Monday.
> I'm scared...





pokeherpro said:


> :lol
> 
> Epic fail...





SoloSage said:


> Or epic WIN :yes haha!


When you're right, you're right. Excellent point.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> ditto for yeah_yeah_yeah. Anyone remember this guy? He used to have a ton of advice (page long posts lol) on different therapies and approaches to getting over SA. His posts were gold.


He overcame his SA/Depression so i dont think he needed to frequent the site anymore, good on him.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh so much to do , so little time . blah your mum !


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I threw out my cigarettes this morning and it's killing me. Quitting smoking is awful.

And I can't look at my avatar anymore. I love you Jean-Pierre, but you're gonna have to go.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

What the hell happened to me? I used to love grinding. But i just can't do it anymore. It's all depression's fault! I know it!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Logan X said:


> What the hell happened to me? I used to love grinding. But i just can't do it anymore. It's all depression's fault! I know it!


Grinding...poker?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> Grinding...poker?


hehe, no. Grinding as in killing monsters over and over and over to gain levels 
I used to love doing that. Now i can't do it for more than one hour or two.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Aw, Liarsclub, i'm sure people don't hate you, but if they do its there hard luck. They're the ones missing out on knowing you. 

Just love yourself, regardless of what others say or do. I know I don't really know you, but from the conversation we had the other week you seem like a nice enough person to me


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm actually a very positive and happy person. 

Also, my keyboard is falling apart. I had to literally punch the "v" or I would be a "ery positie" person.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Being beat down by depression is no laughing matter. (and by that I mean, I'm really depressed at the realization of having the confidence of a 10-yr at a school play)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I need some invigoration. My burden of guilt is too strong that I cant see with a clear sight.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

BildungsRoman said:


> music is now physically painful to me. heartbreaking. what's the point of waiting two months to do it on my birthday when I can't even hear beautiful things without cringing? I don't think I'll be able to make it that long. I just can't stand being anymore. I simply need to rest, not in a bed, that open coffin which I have to continually climb out of back into torment, but at the bottom of a goddamn river.


Hey, you should take it easy on yourself. Nothing or nobody is perfect, even though it seems like everyone else is perfect. Everyone seems to be so happy, when really they've probably just never been depressed or sad before (and some happiness is relative anyway). So, if anything, I think it's the major depression talking, which sucks, I've been there before (or I think, at least, I don't know). Take it easy...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I quit.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

haha, ****...I failed the UK Citizenship Test. 12 out of 24. Do I need to pack my bags?


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> haha, ****...I failed the UK Citizenship Test. 12 out of 24. Do I need to pack my bags?


haha!! me too!! mostly out of pure fluke where i did get marks


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bleh. I don't feel like doing anything tonight.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

the walls are closing in and something's gotta give soon


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I probably have the world record for submitting posts and then deleting them right away.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

solitarymonkey said:


> haha!! me too!! mostly out of pure fluke where i did get marks


Yeah, fluke played a big part in my points as well. I can't believe I got the _Ulster_ Scots accent question wrong. I'm so stupid.

Anyway, I did it again and got 100% so I'm ok to stay. I now know that the official report of the proceedings of Parliament is called Hansard. I'm sure that will be indispensable knowledge.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> haha, ****...I failed the UK Citizenship Test. 12 out of 24. Do I need to pack my bags?


Wtf i got 7 out of 24, stupid ****ing test anyway lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Feels like Im living in Iraq with all the loud noise people shooting their fireworks with.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Why are guys such ****ing *******s? Seriously, grow up.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

omgnoudidnt said:


> Why are guys such ****ing *******s? Seriously, grow up.


Hey, I'm a good guy. I know I am because I'm single. If I were an *******, girls would adore me.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

dipping is the most disgusting habit there ever was. all these mother ****ers do is spit in bottles all day and talk ****. you *** ****s are going to swallow that bottle sooner or later - because i am going to shove it down your throats. i'm tired depressed irritable and i want to cry :b i don't even know why.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The most fun I had today was when I tilted my head to the side and imagined that the world was sideways. I wrote a haiku about it. It reads as follows:

oh, sideways world
trees to my left
sky to my right


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Whenever I see an IM from her pop up on my computer screen, it feels like what I imagine it would feel like if I took a fork and jammed it into a light-socket.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

almost there.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh need a holiday, or vacation as you crazy americans call it lol.

Speaking of which my so called family are going round the french riviera in a month umm... thanks for the invite... not, freakers.

Mod note: easy with the language there.....we get your point :lol.
(I don't feel like issuing infractions - *14* infractions were already issued this morning!)


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I got a 12/24 on the UK citizenship test, neat.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Ugh need a holiday, or vacation as you crazy americans call it lol.
> 
> Speaking of which my so called family are going round the french riviera in a month umm... thanks for the invite... not, freakers.
> 
> ...


Oops my bad soz mate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder how long I can avoid the phone


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> The most fun I had today was when I tilted my head to the side and imagined that the world was sideways. I wrote a haiku about it. It reads as follows:
> 
> oh, sideways world
> trees to my left
> sky to my right


that's a really cool haiku!! lol. love it!! ^_^


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Both my classes were cancelled today. WOOHOO


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Most of today I didn't have any anxiety issues. It was really weird. Too bad it never lasts.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

peanuts are good food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rest is good.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

oops, I did it again. =B


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I really want to stop holding some of the rigid high expectations of others I do as much of the time as I do. It really does me no favours at all in terms of reducing negative emotions, but rather does the opposite. Much easier said than done though :-(


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to stop getting distracted from homework.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> that's a really cool haiku!! lol. love it!! ^_^


Thank you for the compliment.  It's very much appreciated.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish I could be one of those people who is able to stride confidently to the front of a moving bus without holding onto anything along the way and yet still manage to keep both their balance and their cool.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

tomorrow is my last day of school!! 
i have to get into vacation mood.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I thought it was meant to be summer ?

Ugh i say no more.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Trailer packed. Ready to camp.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

hehe. camp. funny word!! 
i miss camping (caravan-ing)


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Thank you for the compliment.  It's very much appreciated.


no probs!! feel free to share more


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

dam weiner dog back.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> I want to be rolled up and smoked.


you're smoking hot anyway, arent you?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know if I want to eat today or do anything at all.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

why cant the voice in my head use my mouth?!! stop using my hands and use my mouth DAMN IT!! you have some good ideas and come up with some cool things to say, and make coolness around me rather than make me look an idiot!! but no!! you just stay there in my head!! poof! MAKE ME TALK!!!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

wearing glasses is like watching an HD tv. crisp like an uncheesy nacho.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

It has been a while since I've wished I was about to die. I don't like this feeling. I need a friend.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, I might actually be getting sick.


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

I would love to get my hands on an interesting book.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

If I stay alive, and live on disability until I die at the average age, I'll cost the government around $600,000 over the next 50 years, to support me and keep me off the street. 
If I died tomorrow, it'd cost about $20,000 to bury me. 

Hmmm...


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

Can I please just sneeze?! What's up with the suspense where you inhale like something's gonna come out and nothing does?! I should just sniff some dust to accumulate enough so my nose can finally decide to just set the particles free!! Eww.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

whoa, thank you, my day is complete now. 
okay melatonin, do your thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My throat is sore. Go away. -_-


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I hope I make progress this weekend.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I actually just looked up what strawberry julius is.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

people can see right through me.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

Yessssssss. Nothing like buying new bras!!!!!!


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> bra shopping never makes me feel like that. Can't never find a good one. Makes me feel more like this:


I used to be like that... until I was measured (embarassing!) and found out I was sooooo wearing the wrong size! LOL. Now it's not too bad!


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

VS are the only ones I feel comfortable in lol. HATE the price though!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

liarsclub said:


> one time a Victoria Secret girl offered to measure me, motioning to follow me into a dressing room. just some service they were offering. Can you believe it? I hate bra shopping more then anything.


a job measuring breasts. what a great job


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I should go bra shopping. Good exposure therapy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My head feels like its got a lot of rocks no matter how much I shake it they wont come out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, i never noticed before but there's actualy a human face under all that beard.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Now that I have my medication and baseball is back on after the All-Star break, I'm the happiest person alive. Who needs her? I can do better...can't I?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I ninja'ed out of my sister's mommy party without being noticed. Mission successful.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's a chocolate cake I just made. It's a work of art. I had to stick all these little pieces of cake together using buttercream as glue.










Don't forget to line your tins, kids!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Blueberry flavored coffee is really amazing but when someone mixes it with cheap (bitter) coffee because they "don't want to waste it", it kind of defeats the purpose of buying a high quality flavored coffee. 

On a related note, I'm out of Tea Spot Vintage Oolong tea.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

liarsclub said:


> cake looks really good though. There's something sweet about imperfect homemade cakes. It's like the person took great strains and to do something they obviously don't do much just for someone special.


I agree. I'm very grateful I went to the effort of making this cake for myself. The imperfections don't matter.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

imperfections are what make things perfect.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

it looks yummy. it's like the charlie brown christmas tree - it's even better than a perfect one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

2 Thoughts Today:

First Off,

Who loves Bojenmi Beauty Tea? I do, it's the best green tea ever

Secondly,

I went into Wendy's today to order a meal for both myself & my mom. Having not been there or to any other fastfood place in ages I remembered that you can get salads in place of fries & as such I did with both meals. Now I just ate my salad right now due to a series of circumstances but what struck me is that they add bacon to them. That to me seems to defeat the purpose or switching fries for a salad in health proportions as the bacon plus salad dressing bring a few calories back together. Keep in mind that I rarely eat salads so this is why I'm a little surprised with this bacon discovery. I can see chicken in salads to make it into a full meal by itself but this bacon thing is a terrible trick for the dumb who think they are being a little healthier. Anyway I'll note that I am not a health nut but rather that this is a random series of thoughts I just had while eating this salad. It was good with the bacon, lol



whiterabbit said:


>


What's brilliant about this is that it's cake! I have sweet tooth indeed & I would likely make a mess of myself eating a cake such as this one to keep with the vibe of it...well really I'm a sloppy eater but the previous reasoning sounds much better to me


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> 2 Thoughts Today:
> 
> First Off,
> 
> ...


1. I haven't tried that tea you mentioned. Where do you buy it?

2. Those shaker salads they (Used to?) sell at McDonald's aren't bad when they're made right (I used to make 50 of them every morning). Thing about McD's is that they'd probably make you one exactly how you wanted it if you go inside when they're not busy and ask.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

If you haven't seen the film Fubar, you're missing out. A mockumentary of 2 heavy metal headbangers from Canada. Highly recommended if you like to laugh.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

well, that was awkward.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Why did I take these new migraine pills this late knowing that the caffeine in them was a bad idea? Better yet, why did my Neurologist prescribe them after I had a bad reaction to the last ones with caffeine in them? Even better _yet_, why do they put caffeine in migraine pills when migraines commonly produce anxiety/paranoia and so does caffeine?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> If you haven't seen the film Fubar, you're missing out. A mockumentary of 2 heavy metal headbangers from Canada. Highly recommended if you like to laugh.


Haha good call, I haven't seen it in years.

"Tron funkin blow"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hear the Boy Scouts did something like that .... ;D






I love the onion...lol.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> Haha good call, I haven't seen it in years.
> 
> "Tron funkin blow"


I haven't seen it in years either. So I downloaded it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> 1. I haven't tried that tea you mentioned. Where do you buy it?
> 
> 2. Those shaker salads they (Used to?) sell at McDonald's aren't bad when they're made right (I used to make 50 of them every morning). Thing about McD's is that they'd probably make you one exactly how you wanted it if you go inside when they're not busy and ask.


1. 






​
This is a close a pic as I could find online. The boxes I get look the same but they say Beauty Tea 100% Natural where it says Chinese Tea in the pic. We get it from The Real Canadian Superstore here, not sure if the have them stateside but it's like Walmart a bit of everything. It's in the Oriental/Foreign aisle along with a bunch of other Chinese teas. If you check the same area of your local markets you might find something similar.

2. Yes I got the shake 'em salads as well though I didn't even think to do that when I ate it, I just added the croutons & dressing & mixed it with my fork. The actually full on salads at Wendy's are good though, I had one a while back



pokeherpro said:


> If you haven't seen the film Fubar, you're missing out. A mockumentary of 2 heavy metal headbangers from Canada. Highly recommended if you like to laugh.


"Turn up the good, turn down the suck"

Is what I remember from that film. Made me laugh at the time but I've not seen it in a long time


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I must really improve my technique if i'm to get my licence this coming friday.

Cycling to work on 3 degree mornings has sucked well and truly long enough.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm tired of porn.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Sad sickening stupid ****. That's what my life is full of.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

He said to me, 'Go into the rest of your life with a single step. Keep your eyes closed and your heart open.'

And I'm fading out now.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone else think that girls are the greatest thing God ever created....or is it just me?


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Lost my debit card, need to go to bank with proper ID and get a new one. Another hassle.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It hurts really bad when you stub your toe and bite your tongue at the same time.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Bye bye baby, it's been a sweet love... yeah, yeah...though this feeling, I can't change.
But please don't take it so badly...cause the Lord knows I'm to blame.
But if I stay here with you girl, things just couldn't be the same.
Cause I'm as a free as a bird now...
And this bird, you can not change...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

huh said:


> I hear the Boy Scouts did something like that .... ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol

you guys and gals crack me up bigtime.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Out of all the dreams to remember after not remembering any of my dreams for over a month...WHAT THE C*** was with _that?_ Is that what I really want? Ahaha. Well, I tried.

I think I just don't know what I want.

This dood is supposed to be texting me. He's probably already at that party. Ah well, I'm not ready to do anything tonight anyway.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh tonight couldn't of went any more wrong if i tried, jeez what a complete n utter butt **** seriously.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I woke at 1pm & spent the afternoon cleaning the apartment. I took out the trash, swept, vacuumed, cleaned the tub & bathroom sink, & did dishes


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Lots of decent movies on cable tonight...


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i think i'm going to consider taking legal action against my employers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> Lots of decent movies on cable tonight...


No cable for you either?
Oh, cable-less party here I come!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

once again, i demonstrate my utter cluelessness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jeez, Korean is hard to sing. So I just won't :lol


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> No cable for you either?
> Oh, cable-less party here I come!


No no, I have cable. There are just a lot of good movies on, and I'm gunna be here to watch them. I hate watching Saturday night cable movies. I'm such a loser lol. Always alone...people must think I'm weird...and I am...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hmmm my SA was worse but at least I got one of my goals for the weekend accomplished.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> Always alone...people must think I'm weird...and I am...


Yah...werd. I'll drink to that.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I woke up at 12:30pm and had cake for breakfast. That's brutal.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> No no, I have cable. There are just a lot of good movies on, and I'm gunna be here to watch them. I hate watching Saturday night cable movies. I'm such a loser lol. Always alone...people must think I'm weird...and I am...


Others' opinions of you should really bother you less.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's so disgustingly hot here. That, and annoying. Can anyone here get along? I just want to tell them to cheer the **** up and enjoy their day off...so that maybe I could do the same? Too much to ask. Moan and groan about everything. And not the good kind of moan and groan.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Strands of pork through my crooked teeth after wrestling with a cheap and undercooked piece of pork. Flossed, used a tooth-pick and brushed my teeth and there's one piece that won't come out. Damnation.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i feel sad having to leave my new little boy round my parents house with my brother


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I stepped on a bee today.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh race day in like when ever i wake up, on the plus side though i get to go out on the piss with everyone after it aww man i aint had a drink in ****ing like 9 days or sumfin jeez it better be worth it seriously ,as you can tell im slightly stressed from too much ****ing training n not enough going out n getting ****faced with everybody-ing aww man dear beer i miss you, much love... your mum n **** x


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I stepped on a bee today.


Aww...

I procrastinate more than I am actually productive. F&^*.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I'll take Homer's advice tonight.

You tried your best and you failed miserably. The lesson is 'never try'.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Today I wrote, recorded, & mixed a psychedelic/ethnic tune from scratch, Good Vibes


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Others' opinions of you should really bother you less.


It's really my opinion...I'm a strange dude and I'll never fit into mainstream society. But hopefully I'll a have few other strange people(like you:b) to talk to, at least online.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soooo excited... wait nervous... no excited, omg, omg, omg ...n stuff.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Should I be asking the question, 'Is this it?'


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

..... Blah .....


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

It's HOT!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

huh said:


> I think I'll take Homer's advice tonight.
> 
> You tried your best and you failed miserably. The lesson is 'never try'.


You would fail miserably if you never tried!! If at least you try you're a winner! & I think if you try you WILL suceed Chad! I think you do quite well socially from what i've seen of you on-line!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Gin Tonic tastes gooooddd...I feel so pathetic whenever someone asks me "what are YOU doing this summer?".


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

hmmm.. getting a disciplinary on monday.. can't wait... woo...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I went out & made the attempt rather than saying to hell with it, now it's wait & see


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Her husband is a fking piece of ****. Why is she staying with him? I have no idea.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I jogged two miles this morning. I've never felt so out of shape.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm going bonkers


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i feel like i'm sinking through black water. it's nice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Now i see how this works. It should go much faster now...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone watched Obsessed tonight(Monday July 20th) on A&E? There was a dude on there with agoraphobia and panic disorder. Not sure if it's new or a repeat...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I just ate 3 pickled eggs and now I feel like I have something stuck in my throat. Weird.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> I'm wondering if anyone watched Obsessed tonight(Monday July 20th) on A&E? There was a dude on there with agoraphobia and panic disorder. Not sure if it's new or a repeat...


oh sh*t i missed it. that's the 2nd wk in a row.

anyway, ever been in that mood where u feel all disconnected from reality and on the verge of going nuts bleh


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I miss how things were.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My skin is actually recovering. Wow.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish there were a better way for me to up my caffeine tolerance rather then drinking green tea all day every day for a week. I wonder if I will turn green... or be paranoid of turning green... or be paranoid of being paranoid of turning green... or just ramble on and on about random nonsense. Yeah, caffeine sucks. I can't even remember the exact reasons why I was doing this, but I know it was important and complicated. This better work or I'm gonna be pissed at green tea for a while.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

its like im overweight in some areas of my body and anorexic in others. Can't i just have a normal body in my next life please o great creator.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My skin looks _fantastic_ today. I know that I just said that but for someone who's had acne nearly every day of her life since the age of 14, it's really shocking. And I look ****ing incredible.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> My skin looks _fantastic_ today. I know that I just said that but for someone who's had acne nearly every day of her life since the age of 14, it's really shocking. And I look ****ing incredible.


Whats yr secret ? ugh i dont breakout much but im still reeeeeally oily ugh chick repellent doesn't quite cut it somehow lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I came 2nd in my marathony race type thing yesterday  i done better than i thought i would and got a medal n cash lol good stuff.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Day #2 of not smoking weed. 5 more days to go. This sucks.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Feeling sad over my ex. Grr.

Other than that it has been so hot lately! Ahhh! Particularly my room. It is an oven.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i was standing on the top of this crystal castle. it was beautiful, the sunlight was reflecting and refracting all through it. i could see for miles around. it was like a house of cards, extremely fragile. a tiny breeze came along and it started slowly collapsing. i was falling, i could feel it in the pit of my stomach. i was alone after all, it was an illusion. i crashed to the ground amidst shards of glass, and was killed. 

but it was worth it, lol.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I'm getting paranoid. But then again...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's irritating to have to do daily quests on 2 different chars, but it pays so well i cant just skip them. I guess i'll have to buy the stuff i need instead of farming it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

haha, I knew I was forgetting something that was making me feel weird - supper.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Haha, that was weird...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Aaaaand Chris Brown wins the "most insincere apology of the year" award.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> Aaaaand Chris Brown wins the "most insincere apology of the year" award.


Tell me about it....the only person he should apologize to is that Rihanna chick. Other than that.....get help. 

I am tired and wired. :hyper


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Whats yr secret ? ugh i dont breakout much but im still reeeeeally oily ugh chick repellent doesn't quite cut it somehow lol.


Clinque Acne Solutions, plus other Clinique acne fighting products. I think I've realized that you can't really mix and match or the products won't work, you have you buy everything from one company.

But if this stops working, I'm just going to get Accutane from the university clinic, give that a try.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I like having the company of my friend's two dogs around. I wish I had one. Cats are hardly the same. :/


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

She hates me. I do too. Far more than she ever could.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I might be the laziest person alive... I never WANT anything enough to really work for it. Nothing ever seems to be worth the effort. Someone should just kick me.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Summer holidays and a perfect time to do the things that I've stopped doing due to laziness/not enough time. Reading for example. Then maybe drawing. Although,since the weather's nice, perhaps exploring London.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh sun where are you ? it's only meant to be like umm... summer ! jeez


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

going overboard, as usual. am i gonna be able to stay away from here long enough to write my paper? damn, i better. okay, that's my goal for today. i can't come back here until i finish it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Jesus ****ing Christ, how many mistakes can I make in writing an employer reference?! I wrote 'Waterbridge House' instead of 'Bridgewater House', I wrote 'Waterfold Business House' instead of 'Waterfold Business Park', I wrote their postcode next to the space for telephone number then realised my mistake and replaced it with their fax number, and I wrote that their occupation was 'Recruitment Agency' and then inexplicably crossed it out for no ****ing reason and had to write it again underneath, making a huge scruffy mess of a little box above which I'd written "I have good literacy and numeracy skills". I will hang myself at nightfall.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm gonna shoot through to a boxing club tonight, i need to work on my handwork so should be good, fingers crossed n that.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

Need to sell off more stuff. How can I even make money without having a job anymore? I need to be able to make enough to go back to college.


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

My pesto salad's a winner! yummm


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I might be the laziest person alive... I never WANT anything enough to really work for it. Nothing ever seems to be worth the effort. Someone should just kick me.


Aww man, me too.

:flush


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> It's really my opinion...I'm a strange dude and I'll never fit into mainstream society. But hopefully I'll a have few other strange people(like you:b) to talk to, at least online.


Well then unless you WANT to fit into mainstream society, I don't see why that's a problem. Live how you want to live. Anyone who has anything to say about it can go suck an egg. Oh, SAS. Yoo make me lol when I have to keep it clean.
I'm majorly glad I'm not like other people.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I dunno what this is but it had better go away. It's like what happened last March, but not as severe. Hopefully just a cramp. I feel so unhealthy.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

darn this stupid paper, it's getting in the way of my night of socializing on sas. 
fine, fine, i'll go do it.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I dunno what this is but it had better go away. It's like what happened last March, but not as severe. Hopefully just a cramp. I feel so unhealthy.


Maybe it's your liver fighting back. :b :hug


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My car broke down on a residential street and I had to walk home. Fortunately, it wasn't too far away from where I live, but I ooked like I escaped from the mental hospital, all that was needed would've been a hospital gown and a wristband. Yeah... I looked crazy. I looked like an escaped convict or someone who looks not all there. I even saw a deer on the way home. And the deer was less afraid than I was. I acted like a deer in front of the light set off by a nuclear bomb. Yeah, like a deer in front of blinding nuclear light. If only I didn't shun the whole of society from my life.. then I wouldn't have felt nervous.And it was rush hour too. Damn you, sa!!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> My car broke down on a residential street and I had to walk home. Fortunately, it wasn't too far away from where I live, but I ooked like I escaped from the mental hospital, all that was needed would've been a hospital gown and a wristband. Yeah... I looked crazy. I looked like an escaped convict or someone who looks not all there. I even saw a deer on the way home. And the deer was less afraid than I was. I acted like a deer in front of the light set off by a nuclear bomb. Yeah, like a deer in front of blinding nuclear light. If only I didn't shun the whole of society from my life.. then I wouldn't have felt nervous.And it was rush hour too. Damn you, sa!!!


I'm willing to bet that no one who saw you, saw you the way you think they saw you. I'm actually willing to bet they thought about you for less than 3 seconds after they saw you. People are selfish, they think about selfish things, not people they see for a few seconds out of a 24 hour day.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blah


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Drinking a can of coke before going to bed is not a very good idea.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my god, this is like pulling teeth. from a cat. while dragging it to the vet. and making it swallow a pill. 
i must be doing this wrong.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I need a girlfriend. All single women between 18 and 26, email me your applications. :yes


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm not even shocked anymore at how many people have no sense of morals or decency and have very little intelligence and common sense.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

LoneLioness said:


> I'm not even shocked anymore at how many people have no sense of morals or decency and have very little intelligence and common sense.


Yes... and sometimes it seems like those people have it much easier in life. 
Oh and your avatar looks pretty!! XD


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't know what i want anymore, jeez i'm guessing time to myself.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bleep blorp


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Who knows :stu


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Must keep thread on front page!


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I must have accidentally swallowed a variety of sharp objects last night. My stomach is killing me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Need to top up my phone ,frickin pay for the internet, go on a date ,buy beer for the house, buy gas for the house, keep money for jujitsu ,pay back money i borrowed for a haircut, pay back money i borrowed for electrical appliances and buy more frickin neccessities for the house ugh so much to do so little cash to spend :cry

Aww man i need some mega rich old lady to marry for her money or like wish i had a rich mummy and daddy like those spoilt *** brats you see that run to mummy and daddy to bail them out every time some**** goes wrong who are like in their mid 20's and 30' and **** aww man spoilt *** sheltered brats i cant stand them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No work, all play, but no money 



seanybhoy said:


> Need to top up my phone ,frickin pay for the internet, go on a date ,buy beer for the house, buy gas for the house, keep money for jujitsu ,pay back money i borrowed for a haircut, pay back money i borrowed for electrical appliances and buy more frickin neccessities for the house ugh so much to do so little cash to spend :cry


I know what you go through. As soon as i get a dime it goes to someone or for something. I never even see the color of it. urgh.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

why was jaan permanently banned?  wtf??


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^^ They should go ahead and ban everybody. Thats what they're slowly doing anyway.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

They ban people for the stupidest things..they really need to lighten up


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> They ban people for the stupidest things..they really need to lighten up


Looks like some people may need intensive therapy. Im afraid to discuss my thoughts on here but than again its common sense that most of us dont have.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I need to create some sort of automated device to remind me at least 10 times/day that I'm having Klonopin withdrawal so I can stop worrying that I'm going crazy every couple hours. Hmm... then I would probably feel crazy for creating such a device though. Also, whoever thought of combining caffeine in a pill with barbiturates is a sadistic *******.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm so tired. my brain can't do all this analytical thinking. 
damn, it's already time for class??


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ShyFX said:


> why was jaan permanently banned?  wtf??


She requested it.



Logan X said:


> ^^ They should go ahead and ban everybody. Thats what they're slowly doing anyway.





ShyFX said:


> They ban people for the stupidest things..they really need to lighten up


Only those that don't follow the guidelines and they are given ample chances.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Another dead end. Time to come up w/ a new plan.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I am such an idiot, I got lost trying to find a place 1.7 miles from my home.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

"God created a few perfect heads and the rest he covered with hair". Looks like im the one with the covered hair.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my eyes are itching...i need to go to bed...also...WHY DID MAGGIE HAVE TO TALK IN THAT EPISODE OF THE SIMPSONS?!?!!?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder if my dad will get me breakfast this morning. A breakfast bagel from Tim Hortons sounds kinda sexy...as does a large French Vanilla Cappachino. That's definitely a threesome I want to be involved in.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah well back to the drawing board lol  Anyone wanna date ?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sure


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I could really use a beer today. and you could all go to hell - and with that said, so could i +_-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I saw this at the store today -> :banana

Literally, it was a guy in a banana suit. He wasn't dancing though =(


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Well then..I feel pretty dumb now. Sorry Amocholes, and the rest of the mods.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Wowzahs!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The Child's Play movies are hilarious.

Ooooh, rainy day + 20 people + small house + mandatory attendance = ugggh :troll


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Sure


Haha no bumfun mate sorry, i like gurlies too much :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get something to eat.
SeanyBhoy's Irish brogue posts make me laugh. He's a colorful dude in everything he says.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I guess the impossible dream has been born.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i keep alternating between feeling like a complete idiot and feeling like my sa is slightly lifting.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg btw stuff n stuff n **** aww man i'm so frickin hungry btw seriously.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

And that went as expected.

:rain


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aaaaalways hungry 

Ugh eating's like a part time job for me jeez n it aint ****ing cheap.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I hate myself and I want to die. Booo.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I might actually be able to start getting a life. Or whatever that is.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the clean melodies.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ShyFX said:


> Well then..I feel pretty dumb now. Sorry Amocholes, and the rest of the mods.


:hug



seanybhoy said:


> Haha no bumfun mate sorry, i like gurlies too much :mushy


You asked and you failed to specify gender! :b


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i cant think of any random thoughts.....ashtray...speaker.....no


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

That's it! No more wearing a watch in public. That's the third time someone's asked what time it is, and the second time I decided to just show them the watch rather than me converting it to military time and then to French.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Time to start writing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I slept for nearly 12 hours straight. :um


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> You asked and you failed to specify gender! :b


Hehe nice try son :sus lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm sick to the ****ing back teeth of being skint. If I don't get this job on Monday I'm going to go mental and maim them all.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am nervous for no real reason and anxious today. The huge amount of caffeine that I have drank isnt helping.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I binged horribly yesterday. I feel like dying. My stomach still hurts. 

It was hell to clean the whole house feeling like this. Sweating like crazy. 
Too many people, making conversation, blah, HUGS!!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

it takes courage or a really clear mind to allow full expression of your humanity.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm lazy.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I've had 8 cups of coffee today and I still feel fine. I hope I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> Hehe nice try son :sus lol


Son? I'm twice your age.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

12 hours and 15 minutes until my disciplinary hearing at work. i hope i can succeed in proving that my performance is actually a by-product of mistreatment and poor leadership from management!!  wish i could hug someone for the night. getting quite scared now..
:cry 
hy cant people use their brains and try and actually understand rather than just pretend (lie)!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> Maybe it's your liver fighting back. :b :hug


Oh eff off this is only my 3rd drink.
Your sister is sane. I hope you enjoy living with her! Really I do.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

good luck, mr. monkey. 

thank god, the night is finally here. i can take some melatonin and escape from life for a while.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Running out of time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can I go to sleep now? :yawn


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> thank god, the night is finally here. i can take some melatonin and escape from life for a while.


Well put.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Yes... and sometimes it seems like those people have it much easier in life.
> Oh and your avatar looks pretty!! XD


Thank you


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I wonder who my stalker is


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Oh eff off this is only my 3rd drink.
> Your sister is sane. I hope you enjoy living with her! Really I do.


I do enjoy living with her. And my neice. You can still move in with us if you want! :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> I wonder who my stalker is


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

meh... I have such weird dreams sometimes...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm glad I got the man instead of the woman. Did she have to talk so ****ing loud? It was only a small room. Everyone could hear all the details, as she repeated them back at him, of the guy's previous employment, address, health problems, etc, and the outcome of her checking up on his reference once he'd left (didn't go too well for him by the sounds of it, poor guy). I wouldn't have survived her. The man was much more laid back, but I still came out with nothing.

And why won't those other people answer the ****ing phone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im anxious and Im laughing. :um


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

You know what really ****** me off? People who abuse their power and authority. Get over youself, you're not the police.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg i got a cold sore and i brokeout today n ive got a date tomorrow of all ****ing days :cry summit tells me this is gonna go horribly wrong.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

That girl walking down the street is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. Proof to me that God exists lol. That doucebag walking with her looks...douchey, though. Proof to me that God isn't funny lol. 

Why do some of the most beautiful girls like the guys that truly do not deserve them? Maybe I shouldn't judge from looks, but I can almost guarantee that the guy thinks SHE is lucky to be with HIM....I don't get it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

<--pigman


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

survived my disciplinary with nothing more than a verbal warning (which stays on my record for 6 months) and was actually quite cheery all day.
helped an ex-colleague work out how to sent emails from her laptop (she's in her 60's and was in a way i've never done it before, but still worked it out and wrote notes for her to go by when she goes solo)
and i also went out tonight with another ex-colleague closer to my age. but i feel depressingly sober and unaccomplished...
but at least i've had a rather good day, considering


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

it's mildly depressing to think that one of my best social moments in recent times was hanging out with a group of people aged between 12 and 20 was one of the best nights i've had in a while and the 2 girls (one 12 and the other 13 (as i'm aware)) both agree that i'm "fit"!  why cant people my age who are old enough for mutual feelings such as this share such an interest :cry poop...
and tigerlily, i could have sworn i saw you out in town tonight, and so would have chatted you up if it wasn't for the fact i realised it wasn't you.. *sigh*


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn. You. Internet. Scammers. Almost got duped again. Not this time! I'm now one step ahead of you!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to leave this place with an even numbered post count.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I am amused by how some people with certain Australian accents pronounce the word "slow".


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope I'll be able to see my friend today. An avoidant making a friendship with a social phobic is kinda disastrous because they'll dodge all attempts at communication and I'll get too freaked out to continue trying.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg nothing's going ****ing right today. * le sigh n ****


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Today would be a good day to challenge myself by going golfing alone. It's so nice out...
I'd have to walk downtown for a few KM carrying my golf clubs, go into the clubhouse and talk to people and then go out on the course by myself.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I bought some makeup today. From sephora.com, so it won't be here for another few days. Makeup always cheers me up, for some reason. I bought my favorite eyeliner in yet another shade (Urban Decay 24/7, I already have black, brown, plum and bright green and will soon have bright purple) and I got some red lipgloss (Korres, I love Korres so much).

It's odd, you'd think that bright, obvious makeup would make me self-conscious but it's the opposite. I feel really cheery when I've got a full face of makeup on. It's really hard to be upset with neon purple eyelids. Really.

Also I don't understand why the live version of "No Woman, No Cry" off _Bob Marley: Legend_ is SO MUCH BETTER than the studio version off _Natty Dread_.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg why do i ****ing bother seriously ugh gurls are nothing but trouble, now i know why people turn gay.

Well...... not really, but still it sounded good.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

There's hope for you yet!

Come to the dark side!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lmfao @ come to the dark side.

****** good it's just the drama that comes with it lol.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What is with all these people who mistakenly knock on our door instead of whichever neighbour of ours it is they've come to see? The houses are clearly numbered. Aren't they being told the correct house number of the friends and/or family they've gone to visit? It happens so often, I don't understand what they're doing. It's like our neighbours are just telling them the street name and then expecting them to go pot luck on the number.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> Lmfao @ come to the dark side.
> 
> ****** good it's just the drama that comes with it lol.


and just where do you think the term "drama queen" came from?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope I get my entire check this Friday. I have a sick feeling it's going to be less than I normally get.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my right eye hurts x_o


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

********************


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i dreamed i kept saying "yis" instead of yes, like the guys in flight of the conchords. it was fun.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

With this handheld device called a cell phone, I have the ability to easily summon a delicious pepperoni pizza to my front door within mere moments.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> and just where do you think the term "drama queen" came from?


I know i know im jst too old for drama ugh id rather be single seriously.

In other news : I've got another race on monday ugh i gotta run 7 miles every free night from now til then, blah no pain no gain n all that ballocks huh.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg soooo hungry btw.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

note to self...don't change ip and hostname at the same time over ssh unless you have physical access to the box =/


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

You've given me an option, you say I must choose,
'tween you and the liqour, then I'll take the booze!
Jumpin' on Western down to the south side,
Where I'll sit down and exercise my Irish pride.

**** you, I'm drunk
**** you, I'm drunk
Pour my beer down the sink I've got more in the trunk.

**** you, I'm drunk
**** you, I'm drunk
And I'm going to be drunk till the next time I'm drunk!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> In other news : I've got another race on monday ugh i gotta run 7 miles every free night from now til then, blah no pain no gain n all that ballocks huh.


Better you than me! Good luck!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I am going to run a mile later today. It doesn't matter if my SA gets in the way, or if my legs are about to give. I'm going to run, simply because I can.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wonder if it could ever work?...

I should have gone for a run today also.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone please tell me why I just tried to floss my teeth with a piece of my own hair. It got stuck and was hard to pull out.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Still thinking about ex...

Also thinking about talking to this cute girl in my summer class.

Damn I want to talk to my ex...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I thought I had lunch plans with a friend of mine.

Judging by the fact that it's now 3 pm and he hasn't taken my call or replied to any of my texts, I guess that's been canceled. Would've been nice if he'd actually told me that.

****, whenever someone does this it just ****ing demolishes my self-esteem.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dax said:


> You've given me an option, you say I must choose,
> 'tween you and the liqour, then I'll take the booze!
> Jumpin' on Western down to the south side,
> Where I'll sit down and exercise my Irish pride.
> ...


what song is that?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

OK Mercury please go down to more bearable temperatures! PLEASE?! I think 40 degrees is a bit much!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to stop getting distracted from this assignment. xD


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

hmmm at least I have some direction now, even if it does turn out to be a false lead


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn yep....bedtime.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

I'm tired of this meaningless life, but I don't think I can change it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So finally it looks like my working career is to begin...........

Deep breaths...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd so wanna know if anyone had a crush on me even if I might not like them back *hint hint*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oy..


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel like crap today....I could just sleep the entire day away. :fall


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Stress!

*ARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*

I feel better now.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

It is so beautiful outside right now. 
I wanna go golfing. 
I wish I felt like the world belonged to me as equally as it belongs to everyone else, then I might actually feel comfortable enough to go out and enjoy this weather.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Stress!
> 
> *ARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I feel better now.


totally understand that feeling


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I wish I felt like the world belonged to me as equally as it belongs to everyone else, then I might actually feel comfortable enough to go out and enjoy this weather.


Haha I actually can very much relate for once.
I always feel like others have ownership over it for some reason.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

And the Lord said unto njodis, "Thou shalt be horrid," and thus it came to pass.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

*shouts*
Free hugs to all!! Limited supply!! Get yours now before stock runs out!!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

oh thank god, it's night time again. 

well, close enough. i'm going to sleep anyway.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Wish I didn't leave my cousin such a retarded b-day voice mail. :troll


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

I want to play catch with someone. As in throwing a baseball or football around. I don't know why that sounds fun. Or someone to play any type of sports with. I want a sports buddy.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Wondering whether or not to go to a bonfire thing at the beach with some people, wondering how my legs will feel after tomorrow morning, and trying to think of a way to talk to someone in specific about nothing in particular.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

****. How did I let this happen.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't want to study... I don't want to study but I don't want to fail either... 

ah, the dilema.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

If I truly believe I don't have much time left, shouldn't I go ahead and move on with my life, no matter the consequences? It's the fear. Even when you have nothing to lose, it's always the fear. :afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Judi said:


> I don't want to study... I don't want to study but I don't want to fail either...
> 
> ah, the dilema.


Haha, this is exactly what I'm feeling.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

solitarymonkey said:


> *shouts*
> Free hugs to all!! Limited supply!! Get yours now before stock runs out!!


I'll take 3!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The customer is never wrong, but it doesn't mean they are always right.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Judi said:


> I don't want to study... I don't want to study but I don't want to fail either...
> 
> ah, the dilema.





strawberryjulius said:


> Haha, this is exactly what I'm feeling.


lol I just ended 10 years of high school and uni with those exact thoughts. Trust me, it is worth it (as you probably already know).

Good luck to both of you for your exams!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to be able to sleep 10-12 hours a day like a pro. Now I'm lucky if I get 6 or 7. Wtf...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ungh. I hate to fall asleep in the afternoon. For the rest of the day I'll be a zombie.


----------



## Zurlfugen (Nov 17, 2008)

After I pay my tuition, I'll be left with about 10 dollars in my bank account. Gah.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I love alcohol, why can't I feel like this all the time? Why can't these genius pharmacists working for billion dollar drug companies come up with a drug that makes you feel like you do when you're drunk but without the stupidity and impaired everything??? They would literally have more money than god and control the world with a drug like that. WTF??? It's like the cure is so close but so far way. I wish I could go to work drunk, it would solve so many problems.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

So close. Move, damn it, move!!! :afr


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

there is no spoon


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i guess i'll watch that movie i downloaded last week. "Laura is Alone" +_+


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel horrible right now. Dunno why.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

huh said:


> I feel horrible right now.


I second that!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^^ Hope u guys feel better soon 


Just one more paragraph to go!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel good. I think.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I need a poet. I need a poet. to resurrect the part of me that died. ish ka ba ha ish ka ba ha. I need some ish ka ba ha. to cleanse my eyes that i might see, and to go emboldened with renewed spirit and heart and courage to feel and be and love. until then i am the living dead, cut off in a vacuum with no voice. no presence or identity to live or exist for any reason under the sun.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

****in fridays


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

tick tock


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel sick.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

%$&@! Its ONLY 10 ****ing pm. <GROOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN>


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i just wanna go "mmmmpop"


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

"Shipoopi Shipoopi Shipoopi, the girl is hard to get. Shipoopi, Shipoopi, Shipoopi, but you can win her yet!"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Somebody has been watching or listening to "The Music Man".


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I finally sleep for 10 straight hours after getting only 4 or 5 hours for a week...and I wake up with a sore neck that starts right in the middle and goes all the way down my back to my right shoulder...I can't turn my head and to look left or right.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Top gear is far too funny! Aww and my cat just joined me on my desk.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Excited and hopeful.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've breathed enough sawdust for one day.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> I've breathed enough sawdust for one day.


Reminds me of when I worked in construction.

That just made me happy. My neck is killing me right now cause I slept on it wrong, but remembering that I used to work in construction, and remembering that I don't anymore, just cheered me up and made me realize my neck hurting isn't as bad as my whole body hurting after working 40 hours a week lifting and building.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My brother got food poisoning after getting takeaway from a place called Hygiene China. That kind of name would make me less likely to think it was clean.

In other news, that concert I went to but had to leave very early because of my raging stupidity and lack of foresight has been put up on YouTube. I'm still too angry with myself to even watch it. They better be doing another UK tour when their next album comes out or this anger will consume me.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Kyaa said:


> Elton won't wink at you.


...and I guess that's why they call it the bluessssssss.

I dunno if I'm embarrassed that I like Elton John or not. 
Should I be? Haha.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

1 thing checked off the to-do list. 10 more to go.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

dur hur hur


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

pokeherpro said:


> ...and I guess that's why they call it the bluessssssss.
> 
> I dunno if I'm embarrassed that I like Elton John or not.
> Should I be? Haha.


Elton is an excellent musician.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Come to the dark side!


:rofl

I could try it but I cant guarantee it.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

why cant people i like, like me too. rather than people i either dont like, shouldnt like, or would make life FAR too complicated to be with. GRRRRRR!!! you women really do annoy me at times! *glare*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Somebody has been watching or listening to "The Music Man".


76 Trombones, huh? I actually played that song with my band in high school.
We were the band at the end of the show :lol.

Okay -> today
baked fish for lunch *CHECK*
cleaned air filters *CHECK*
adminstrative work *CHECK*
beach time *CHECK*
cleaned air ducts *CHECK*
mowed lawns *CHECK*

It's time for three boogies and a PIZZA! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm tired, baked, feeling kinda sad and my "bestfriend"..."might"...be coming over later.
I hate this. Don't call and say you dunno what you're doing tonight and that you might be over later to say hello.
I wish I lived 2000 miles away from everyone I know except my mom, dad, sisters and my neice.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

How does one tell exactly when they've become drunk. It seems more like something you have to evaluate the next day based on what you did.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

My junior year is approaching, ever closer. And I'll never be ready...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

rest in peace wherever u are


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sick of studying.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_from_laughter

Better be careful watching those YouTube videos.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

Chihuahuas have plier teeth.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

flight delayed


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Too much time to think lately. Makes me miserable. I wish someone would take a walk with me, because I feel weird doing it alone and I really want to get out of the house tonight.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Race day tomorrow, ugh i'm so not gonna get any sleep.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I need a good Nikon camera. If I could just find someone selling one...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

After all that worrying the teacher doesn't come to class today. Sigh.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to open a can of whoop arse on that term paper.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

33 people stand between me and $1700. Come onnnnn.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

life and the cosmos and all that...and yet the tiniest things can affect your mood.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

20 people stand between me and $1700. Come onnnnn.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Yes!!! I finished my term paper!!! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two hours?! WOW! :boogie :boogie :boogie

I still have to get to bed; it is almost 2am!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

12 people stand between me and $1700. Come onnnn.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Two hours?! WOW! :boogie :boogie :boogie


I finished most of it yesterday & just had to write the conclusion. Umm yeah it took me 2 hrs to write the conclusion & make some changes in other places. :blush But I was abducted by aliens... *insert pinocchio smiley here* :lol


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

5 people stand between me and $1700. Come onnnn.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

...I can't believe that just happened.
I just won an online poker tournament. $1,736.60!
I'm so happy right now. It's beyond words. I'm just giggling like a school girl.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

pokeherpro said:


> ...I can't believe that just happened.
> I just won an online poker tournament. $1,736.60!
> I'm so happy right now. It's beyond words. I'm just giggling like a school girl.


Frescas are on you!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm waiting for my mom to wake up in a half hour so I can call her and tell her. She'll be happier than me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grats mate, awesome!!!

My random thoughts, my god those people in the Hudson plane crash were lucky (doco on tv about it).

Oh and tomorrow is the big day


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Grats mate, awesome!!!
> 
> My random thoughts, my god those people in the Hudson plane crash were lucky (doco on tv about it).
> 
> Oh and tomorrow is the big day


Thanks! Good luck with the work thing tomorrow, if thats what it is.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

SSS - Social Self-Sabotage


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

i think i have SSS
and there is a kitten living in my garage for free. we feed it and it doesn't even let us pet it. the nerve.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh breakout, not cool btw


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You're ****ing kidding me. The class is cancelled. The exam is cancelled. I studied so much for _nothing._


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Boy was I wrong about having finished my term paper. I'm so glad I re-read the class reader. I think I'm finally done for real now. :banana


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Is it 3:39 _already_?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3:41 actually 

And yes, already. But it has been a good day


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Almost a whole day with no random thoughts posts. Wtf? This is my fave thread!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

meh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why do I suddenly feel misc ****.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I can win. I've always been able to do that. But I can't lose. 
I need to learn how to lose...and stay in the game long enough to start winning again.
If I can do that...I can do this for a living.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> I can win. I've always been able to do that. But I can't lose.
> I need to learn how to lose...and stay in the game long enough to start winning again.
> If I can do that...I can do this for a living.


When you lose, you turn off the computer and take a walk. Period.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> When you lose, you turn off the computer and take a walk. Period.


Haha, yes, that is the answer. But it's much easier said than done...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

And my first test...I _just_ lost with A-A against K-Q. J-10-2 flop. Turn=Ace. River=2. I feel okay. Even if I lose the 3 tournaments I'm playing now, I'm still up $76.50 today.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> Haha, yes, that is the answer. But it's much easier said than done...


I know, but the boogy man will get you if you don't.  Just do it. You can thank me later with the cash you save. :b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

OMG this term paper will not die. Die paper die! I hope the last lecture doesn't result in me finding more necessary changes. :troll


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

^ lol. i feel the same way about my paper.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

jeez, i'm practically sleep-posting. did i even eat dinner tonight?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I'm starting to appreciate country music: Kris Kristofferson, "Me and Bobby McGee" 



 compard to janis joplin's version 



 and you hear the subtle differences in the two songs that make the "country-ness" of the song stand out...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> And my first test...I _just_ lost with A-A against K-Q. J-10-2 flop. Turn=Ace. River=2.


That is the stuff of nightmares. I used to get very tempted to *fold* A-A preflop lol, simply to keep from going on tilt.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

whatsername75 said:


> I somehow became addicted to playing the online game "Draw my thing"...weird because I usually _never_ play computer games.


**** that game _is_ addictive.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

woohoo!! i got my first grading for my karate today!! i'm now officially a yellow tip karate-ka


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey....the walls moving. That's interesting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

solitarymonkey said:


> woohoo!! i got my first grading for my karate today!! i'm now officially a yellow tip karate-ka


dude, you'll be breaking boards and bricks in no time :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

HAHA I had to make a slight adjustment to my paper. I'm finally done for real this time. Thank goodness! Be gone term paper! Be gone! SHOO!!! Leave & don't ever come back!!! Hit the road!! Hasta la vista!! Scram!!! Yippee Ki Yay!!! See ya, never wanna be ya!!! Go walk off a short dock!! Just leave my life please lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I ate in front of my boyfriend for the first time today. I've been with him for almost 6 months. It was really awkward.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

when will my nose stop running away


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

That was not a wise decision. 

Also: This place hurts my soul. I want to leave.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Porno Spam - does it really work?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****, why does America have to be so far away??? SOIGH


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, I'm so out of touch it's unbelievable. 

Ok, Only conversation topics I'm able to come up with right now include football and my nerdy shenanigans - i.e Physics, maths (this is starting to look grim), biology, chemistry.... Wait, no, scratch that; even i'm not that desperate...Yet. I mean, what's there to talk about in chemistry? Covalent bond angles in molecules? No. That's too technical. How to measure the purity of those aspirin tablets you bought yesterday at tescos using thin-layer chromatography? Doesn't quite sound right for a conversation topic. Or maybe the volume of CO2 that 2 politicians produce per hour by sitting together in a room... Now that's just getting silly. Man, if it wasn't a must for doing medicine, i wouldn't have picked chemistry in the first place. 

But now i'm just starting to moan, moan, moan. Some people definitely have it a lot worse than me. Like those poor people who do engineering courses that combine calculus with chemistry. Sheesh, the problems they have to face look so evil i bet even satan wouldn't mess with them... And i thought ionic equations were bad.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyhoo.... braw weather for getting ****faced.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Man, I'm so out of touch it's unbelievable.
> 
> Ok, Only conversation topics I'm able to come up with right now include football and my nerdy shenanigans - i.e Physics, maths (this is starting to look grim), biology, chemistry.... Wait, no, scratch that; even i'm not that desperate...Yet. I mean, what's there to talk about in chemistry? Covalent bond angles in molecules? No. That's too technical. How to measure the purity of those aspirin tablets you bought yesterday at tescos using thin-layer chromatography? Doesn't quite sound right for a conversation topic. Or maybe the volume of CO2 that 2 politicians produce per hour by sitting together in a room... Now that's just getting silly. Man, if it wasn't a must for doing medicine, i wouldn't have picked chemistry in the first place.
> 
> But now i'm just starting to moan, moan, moan. Some people definitely have it a lot worse than me. Like those poor people who do engineering courses that combine calculus with chemistry. Sheesh, the problems they have to face look so evil i bet even satan wouldn't mess with them... And i thought ionic equations were bad.


Don't worry, I suffer from the same problem. Just wait 'till you see some of the problems the astrophysics majors have to do or when they try to figure out quantum electrodynamic theory. Bang. Sizzle. There goes their brain. Too late to change majors, 'cause by now they're already in grad school.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I hate my smile. I could handle it if I wasn't incapable of wiping the stupid thing off my face whenever I'm nervously talking to people.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Don't worry, I suffer from the same problem. Just wait 'till you see some of the problems the astrophysics majors have to do or when they try to figure out quantum electrodynamic theory. Bang. Sizzle. There goes their brain. Too late to change majors, 'cause by now they're already in grad school.


Trust me, I don't find anything to do with maths hard. Calculus is a piece of cake for me. Only, the idea of chemistry combined with calculus sounds like a big headache.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hadron said:


> Calculus is a piece of cake for me.


Math is not my thing. I barely passed Cal I with a c. I pretty much exhausted the tutoring center after 6 attempts of taking the same class. Am i stupid? I feel dumb but cant think of a reason why.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Math is not my thing. I barely passed Cal I with a c. I pretty much exhausted the tutoring center after 6 attempts of taking the same class. Am i stupid? I feel dumb but cant think of a reason why.


I think I just worked very hard. I think no matter how dumb someone THINKS he is, if he really puts his mind to it, little could stand in his/her way. Saying that, my father and my younger sister are also very good at maths. Not my older sister and mother though.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

whatsername75 said:


> rip john hughes. Thank you for the movie memories
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/8188778.stm


*Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tomorrow is Friday. Tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today is friday!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lies

Damn, I can't caps lock anything? That blows.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nooooo.....I was almost done writing a post when my computer decided it wanted to spontaneously reboot. Now I'm too lazy to try to write it all over again.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Why do I always sabotage myself?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

As soon as I make more progress overcoming SA I'm getting the heck out of this situation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am definitely NOT running tonight. Too worn down - long day.

I also have a trip coming up tomorrow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm hungry.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking forward to the weekend eventhough there is nothing planned.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i enjoy being on facebook


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My eye hurts.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

That infernal child with the whistle is back. _Go and play indoors_.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hello my fellow sasers


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

if you ever need anything, please don't hesitate to ask someone else first.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

How come my only vacation option is hanging out with an old religious man who I've known since I was 15 and constantly makes sexual innuendos towards me and never quite makes it clear whether he is joking or not? I know I was a bad kid, but this seems like excessive karma.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have purposely chickened out of going to a job interview. Argh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lightning flashed, thunder followed, it rained lightly, and then there was a rainbow. The sky was gorgeous, from the view the room I used to reside in has. We should have more thundershowers, more intense ones.

I'm actually calm. Probably as content as I'll get tonight. Better savour it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot what I was going to put here. Haha.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I need to get out of here.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> I somehow became addicted to playing the online game "Draw my thing"...weird because I usually _never_ play computer games.


Oh why'd she have to post this, I can't stop playing it!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

WOOOH I had a cigarette. I feel zippy and SICK. +_+ I am so excited about eating breakfast tomorrow! AHHHHhhhhaaaaa~


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

damn this mosquito


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Wouldn't it be interesting to have a tail like a cat?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel....weird. I can't even explain it or if it's a good or bad feeling :S


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What the ****ing **** is going on with all these fireworks? I'm used to them going off all year round, but people have been taking the piss lately.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanted to go out tonight


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

The Red Sox offence is...offensive.

Oh, and I'm making $17.00/hour this week playing poker.  Too bad I can't seem to get myself to play more than a few hours a day. It's such a grind. Fold, fold, fold, all-in, bad beat, fold, fold, all-in, etc..


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

writing papers must use up a lot of brain power. i'm exhausted. how many brain cells did i kill?


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

:sigh there goes another one


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww shiz bedtime n jizz.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I miss the public transportation, the language, and the anonymity.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm actually doing it!...so far...
5 days of playing poker like it's my job and I'm up $322.50.
I've only "worked" for 14.5 hours so far though and will "work" another 3 hours tomorrow. If I can break even, or just lose $25-$50 tomorrow, I'll be on the pace I want to be on. If I break even or win something..anything..I'm the happiest guy in the world.
This just seems way to easy...it can't be this easy....can it?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm sure you will have good and bad weeks, but it's certainly looking pretty good!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know what to tell people when they ask me what I'm doing over the summer. I was asked three times yesterday. That's why I don't want to go out.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

anybody want to go get coffee and split the times?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I don't know what to tell people when they ask me what I'm doing over the summer. I was asked three times yesterday. That's why I don't want to go out.


My most feared question: "What have you been up to lately?" This question is the #1 reason I avoid seeing people I know and meeting new people. I have no good answer to give them and it's always the first question, and the awkwardness sets the tone for the whole conversation, until I'm just dying for an excuse to get the **** out of that situation.

Ughhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The red in my hair faded some fast. I don't want to get it fixed yet.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Funk Soul Brotha. Boom boom boom.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

This season's America's Next Best Dance Crew looks kind of bad. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, why the f*** did I go to university? Can anybody living in Glasgow please do me a favour? Pop down to 100 Bothwell Street, Glasgow, G2 7JD, and bomb the Student Loans Company headquarters for me. I assume that will solve all my problems. Thanks.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

why the hell do ants love crawling into my ears?! I woke up at midnight last night to an ant stomping around on my eardrum. I thought I was leaking fluid into my ear canal or something freaky, but then out crawls the ant. freaking ants!
sorry that was gross.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Today I dug up my old pair of drainpipes from 10th grade. I'd never really been able to fit into them, even back in high school. Lo and behold, they fit!

I love losing weight. In the past five months, I've gone from a 14 to a 12 to a small 10 (some 10s fit, sometimes I need an eight). This is so much of an ego boost, you have no idea. This is second only to the realization that I'm a medium instead of a large, which happened about a week ago when I discovered that none of my shirts fit me properly.

I don't really care that drainpipes went out of fashion, I think they're fabulous. And my friends used to constantly annoy me by telling me that my jeans are falling off and are really unflattering (which was actually completely true, they were falling off but I really had no idea that that was abnormal). So hopefully that'll stop. I've just ordered two more pairs of them.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I love how people call me doc. even though I am a medical student who has been on clinical wards for only 5 weeks. I don't even wear my white coat because it is too uncomfortable. It must be that aura of warmth and compassion that I exude and the magical healing touch that I have that makes sick people feel healthier by just being around me, that tips them off. I must be Jesus.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

ironically, the version in the microwave came out better than the one in the oven. 
and the oven made the kitchen way hotter than it needs to be. 
which puts me one step closer to a microwave-only kitchen!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I should really stop procrastinating some time.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Never drinking again :no


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

People who walk up to you with a random compliment make my day.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> People who walk up to you with a random compliment make my day.


You have a very friendly smile.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> You have a very friendly smile.


Day made x2? Thank you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

oh my god did it take me long to make that account. i can already see myself wasting all my time on that site.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't have a choice right now so I'll just have to persevere.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm almost outta 'shrooms.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sleeping pattern = ****ed !

meh it's still the holidays


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just spent the last 3 hours trying to get winexe to work with expect. I didn't make any progress. Why does it have to be such a pain in the ***? Stop crashing with cryptic error messages and just work please mmmk.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I think my 3.5 year relationship might have just ended.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

aww perfectionist  /hug


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> So I think my 3.5 year relationship might have just ended.


He does not know how unlucky he is...

I'm sorry.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> Never drinking again :no


Famous last words.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Banzai is about to go to a JOB INTERVIEW...so damn nervous.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Famous last words.


I'm serious !

I aint touched a drop since sunday , well proud of maself :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> So I think my 3.5 year relationship might have just ended.


Aww chin up n **** elise/elyse delete as appropriate n that shabang.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

In other news: everyones going on holiday/vacation except me .

so sad today :cry


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

njodis said:


> I'm *almost* outta 'shrooms.


Then you didn't eat enough. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you Ospi Pokher and Seany. I'll work through it.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Aww chin up n **** elise/elyse delete as appropriate n that shabang.


I actually laughed out loud at this. Haha. I just kinda imagined you saying that in a Scottish accent.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"muggle****ing troll ****, Snape!" :lol


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you melatonin - you have set my clock back by like 6 hours. i'm practically falling asleep now. 
awesome!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want it all - Feist


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

njodis said:


> "muggle****ing troll ****, Snape!" :lol


You ate more shrooms, didn't you! :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm coming back down to earth, I think. That was fun though.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that I'm going to NYC next week. I've never been before.

I was watching the Perseids with a friend, and he mentioned that his brother, who lives in New York, is always bothering him with asking him to visit. So I told him that he should go, and that I'd go with him. His response was "How about Monday?"

I love not having classes and being able to pack up and go to New York whenever the whim strikes. It's impossible to explain the appeal of New York to a Southerner, it's like the hub of activity and life for the whole country. I'm already so excited about the prospect!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's time to forget and move on. Turning over a new leaf sounds like a good idea - that is, as long as I hit the ground running. Failure CANNOT be an option this time...Not that it ever was, but it would be a shame if if I mess things up when i'm so, so close.


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

Just get a cat, damnit.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

All that work for nothing.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh. I hate pager week.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why the hell am I seemingly avoiding job opportunities being thrown my way.... Doing nothing although appealing is never going to get my anywhere.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have to set up my classes for next semester & pay this so-called "outstanding debt"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't eat. I don't even want to eat. It's happening again.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Thank u Dance Dance Revolution CD for giving me the energy to keep working today :banana


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm in despair! All this procrastination and exam stress has left me in despair!

~Zetsubou gakusei


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

no fun.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Judi said:


> I'm in despair! All this procrastination and exam stress has left me in despair!
> 
> ~Zetsubou gakusei


I've been thinking the same thing. x_x


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i need to calm down i need to calm down i need to calm down i need to calm down.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I am on a mission to gain weight.
...and since money can buy almost anything, I'll start by buying some protein supplements.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Banzai said:


> I am on a mission to gain weight.
> ...and since money can buy almost anything, I'll start by buying some protein supplements.


Don't forget fiber and vitamins too.  And, good job.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel funny?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Could someone, by chance, order me a pizza?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Goodbye Kitty


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

_*Michael Vick Signs 2 Year Deal With Eagles

*_
For all the football fans

as a NY Giants fan, i cant wait till NY destroys this team


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I must have a sucky shy-dar.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I finally finished, and I can take it easy tomorrow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think this is called happiness?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

drunk, at friends place, on sas as they sleep. you mean I was the most social and willing to party out of them all???????? WHAT IS THE WORLD COMING TOO?????/


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

NYC in two days!

Twenty hours in a car with two guys will be all sorts of fun. Yeah...

But when we get there, there's the Met and MoMA to brighten my spirits.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was going to post, but.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I've finally decided what college I am going to go to :um


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice, ^ I start 1st september ugh talk about returning to the scene of the crime.

In other news: i wanna go out tomorrow night :sigh , blah time will tell.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woo a sleep over and drunken funz last night and a movie tonight!! All because for the first time in 4 years I took initiative. IT WORKS!!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Tomorrow, I wake up in either Heaven or Hell, depending on whether or not my late application to the only college I applied to in time accepts me and everything eventually turns out a little better, or says that I'm too late and I'll have to wait nine more months until next term, at which point I'll probably be evicted from my house for waiting too long to attend college.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

and this to shall pass.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you know, i don't HAVE to sit here and talk to you. i don't have to answer your stupid questions. i don't have to make an *** of myself. i could just hide in my room like usual. 
but then I would be the weird one.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Love handles. From all that imaginary sex I've been having. 

Damn, I was so going to not stay in the house all day. It's unbearably hot. The salon doesn't do chemicals on the weekend, though. 
And I don't do mornings, so my friend can wait. "But did you wanna go to the beach this morning?" she seys. Ha. Ha ha. Shift work must allow you to sleep in on weekdays, I presume?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> you know, i don't HAVE to sit here and talk to you. i don't have to answer your stupid questions. i don't have to make an *** of myself. i could just hide in my room like usual.
> but then I would be the weird one.


I'm trying to not be the weird one at work, though I work with *many* weird ones who aren't fully aware of their weirdness.

I find the more they talk the more I don't like them. There are only a handful of people I can actually hold a decent conversation with in that place.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Good news: In the past six months, I've gone from a size 14 to a size 8. I have absolutely no idea how this happened, but it did.

Bad news: I've always been tall, and now my legs are way too long for even "long" pants in the size I need. Ugh.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sooo, I'm pretty sure I accidently ate mouldy cheese. If anyone needs me I'll be the one dry heaving in the corner.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

New Mix: Movie Songs

1. Urge Overkill - "Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon" (_Pulp Fiction_)
2. Peter Gabriel - "In Your Eyes" (_Say Anything_)
3. Jesus & Mary Chain - "Just Like Honey" (_Lost in Translation_)
4. The Beatles - "Hey Bulldog" (_Yellow Submarine_)
5. Nico - "These Days" (_The Royal Tenenbaums_)
6. Elton John - "Tiny Dancer" (_Almost Famous_)
7. Michael Sembello - "Maniac" (_Flashdance_)
8. Geto Boys - "Damn, It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta" (_Office Space_)
9. Ray Parker Jr. - "Ghostbusters" (_Ghostbusters_)
10. The Bee Gees - "Stayin' Alive" (_Saturday Night Fever_)
11. DJay/The Three Six Mafia - "It's Hard Out Here For A Pimp" (_Hustle & Flow_)
12. Chuck Berry - "Johnny B. Goode" (_Back to the Future_)
13. Ben E. King - "Stand By Me" (_Stand By Me_)
14. Simon & Garfunkel - "Mrs. Robinson" (_The Graduate_)
15. The Knack - "My Sharona" (_Reality Bites_)
16. Elliott Smith - "Miss Misery" (_Good Will Hunting_)
17. Air - "Playground Love" (_The Virgin Suicides_)
18. Glen Hansard & Marketa Irglova - "Falling Slowly" (_Once_)
19. Jamiroquai - "Canned Heat" (_Napoleon Dynamite_)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Nice, ^ I start 1st september ugh talk about returning to the scene of the crime.


Ditto. :um


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I've finally decided what college I am going to go to :um


You know... There is a small chance you could end up in my college... We don't live that far away from each other.

As long as the college you go to is not in a north london post-code, that won't be the case...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You know you've been using vim too much when you start pressing 'Esc', ':w' and 'ZZ' after everything you type even when you're using a browser...lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Ditto. :um


Kudos , i aint been for like 5 years i dropped out after my HNC cuz i developed SA back then haha anyhoo better late than never n **** huh.


----------



## shychick1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm starving but am too lazy to go downstairs


----------



## shychick1 (Aug 16, 2009)

njodis said:


> Sooo, I'm pretty sure I accidently ate mouldy cheese. If anyone needs me I'll be the one dry heaving in the corner.


Just remembered seeing that. Thanks for taking care of the fact I was hungry:b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

The girls who know me the most, like me the least. Haha. Isn't that...sad?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Blocked, and I'm not stupid.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> The girls who know me the most, like me the least. Haha. Isn't that...sad?


Maybe you haven't gotten to know enough girls.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

shychick1 said:


> Just remembered seeing that. Thanks for taking care of the fact I was hungry:b


Hey, I'm here to help. =P


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm pooped


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm alright with it as long as no one confronts me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm sick and tired of seeing the guy in this SAS ad and his hairy chest.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, I planned to have a shower at least 7 hours ago.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i don't like it 
when one thing in your life starts getting better, there's always something else that makes things harder...why does there always have to be that "balance"?
on the plus side, the propranolol the doctor put me on seems to be working, not had an anxiety attack at work since i started on them


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't eaten anything until 4pm today. -sigh- What a loud, annoying-ly loud day today. It's no wonder I'm so skinny.

In another post, isn't it annoying how people who don't deserve something get it anyway? But then again, who am I to decide who or who doesn't deserve things :roll


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

What is that noise in my head?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

What is it like to have a normal life and be a normal person; to have people call, visit and go out with you? To have consistent employment, use the phone, enjoy small-talk, drive, reproduce, make friends, and chat to them online?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> What is it like to have a normal life and be a normal person; to have people call, visit and go out with you? To have consistent employment, use the phone, enjoy small-talk, drive, reproduce, make friends, and chat to them online?


Boring as hell.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh just eaten a chinese takeaway...and never will again.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Lets go Padraig Harrington! Kick Tiger's ***!
Not that I'm a fan of his or anything, but I'll win $200 if Harrington can somehow beat Tiger Woods and win the PGA Championship today. He's 1 shot back with 11 holes to go!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried to sleep for three hours. I'm so done with this weather. That, and everything else.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Lets go Padraig Harrington! Kick Tiger's ***!
> Not that I'm a fan of his or anything, but I'll win $200 if Harrington can somehow beat Tiger Woods and win the PGA Championship today. He's 1 shot back with 11 holes to go!


About 5 minutes after I wrote this, Harrington took 8 shots on a Par 3. Not sure if anyone reading this understands how golf is scored, but 8 on a Par 3 is very, very, very bad. Lol. FML. He was 1 shot back, then 5 shots back...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

**** !! I forgot that one of my loan payments wasn't setup for autopayment. Well, that bill is a little late =/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Things are getting a little better, I guess.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

*It's so damn hot. Milk was a bad choice.*


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't been out in 4 days. What a loser :um


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I miss home :b


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

signing out now, returning to the the dark side of the moon. maintain your focus. don't let long days and slummy weather get you down.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

While walking to work, I saw a football (soccer ball) bounce from the roof of a building onto the sidewalk. It was particularly odd, as there didn't seem to be anyone playing on the roof. An elderly woman was walking very near where it had fallen, and when it stopped bouncing and was in a slow roll onto the street, she looked around, picked it up, and took it with her.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so not going to cry right now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It only gets harder with time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Up at 6am for absolutely no reason


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It happens tonight. Tonight, I say!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm better now, thanks.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

"No!" my mother cried. "She doesn't know how to!" That was her response to my brother handing me a piece of paper with a note on it to go and stick on his car. Yes, I'm completely inept and I don't know how to walk across the street and stick a piece of paper underneath a f***ing car windscreen wiper. F*** me. I hadn't previously thought it was possible for anyone to have a lower opinion of myself than I do but I stand corrected.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh what's with rougue douchebag traders on ebay ?

Aww man they must think everyone's gullible, erm no you won't be getting your item thankyou please n **** ****ing moron.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> "No!" my mother cried. "She doesn't know how to!" That was her response to my brother handing me a piece of paper with a note on it to go and stick on his car. Yes, I'm completely inept and I don't know how to walk across the street and stick a piece of paper underneath a f***ing car windscreen wiper. F*** me. I hadn't previously thought it was possible for anyone to have a lower opinion of myself than I do but I stand corrected.


Yeah, I'm trying to work out how exactly your mother thought you could _possibly_ screw that up, and I'm drawing a complete blank. :|


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm scared of a girl.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I took a very short ride on the SA Recovery bus today. I hope to hop on it again & take it all the way to the end of the line.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have an interview, I wasn't expecting one so soon.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

This apple tastes a little mushy. I was hoping it would be a lot crisper.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Why on earth is he even touching this classic when he's already directed such a crappy film about football hooliganism? It's clearly just going to be _The Football Factory 2_ so he may as well have just called it that and left the good name of _The Firm_ out of it.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> Why on earth is he even touching this classic when he's already directed such a crappy film about football hooliganism? It's clearly just going to be _The Football Factory 2_ so he may as well have just called it that and left the good name of _The Firm_ out of it.


UGGHHHHH. I wish I could scrub this new information out of my head.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

You have so many relationships in this life, but only one or two will last. You go though all the pain and strife, then you turn your back and they're gone so fast. So hold onto the ones who really care. In the end, they'll be the only ones there.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I need some motivation... of the female variety.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And I will get back to you. Sometime. No, really I will :yes. Pinky swear.

I'm really, really, horribly awful at replying to IMs on time.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

^UH! Would you go become a supermodel and be done with it already???!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel too lazy to go out but I don't want to be lonely.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

And then I was going to post, but.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It was a rockier ride today than yesterday.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm...I hope that wasn't anyone I knew. I just laughed a little the first time the car beeped at me because they caught me off guard. But when they came back down the street and beeped twice more I just flipped them off...lol. Can't I take a walk without being disturbed by jerks?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> Hmm...I hope that wasn't anyone I knew. I just laughed a little the first time the car beeped at me because they caught me off guard. But when they came back down the street and beeped twice more I just flipped them off...lol. Can't I take a walk without being disturbed by jerks?


You sure they weren't girls checking you out?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

If they were, they probably aren't interested any more  Two days ago I had a group of teenage boys shout stuff out their car and beep at me. This is why I like walking on trails.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish my cats could talk to me. That'd be cool. Smoking weed and talkin to your cat.

On an unrelated note, there's a fly in my room who doesn't know that his life is going to end in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I was able to be true to myself & keep my dignity


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm scared.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm bored.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm scared.


:hug


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well someone is popular!!!!

I should have dug that hole in the garden today....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why are you going so slow computer?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm typing with one hand right now cuz I'm lazy


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why are you going so slow computer?


How much free space is on your hard drive? How much memory does your computer have? How much porn have you downloaded? Do you have an anti-virus program? :um


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

VCL XI said:


> UGGHHHHH. I wish I could scrub this new information out of my head.


I feel your pain. I can't apologise enough for bringing it to your attention.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Judi said:


> I'm typing with one hand right now cuz I'm lazy


I'm typing with one hand too...but not cause I'm lazy.
Haha, jk. I feel an infraction coming.

I'm in such a good mood for no reason. I think my life is going to change for the better over the next few years.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Really applause your attitude Pokeh! If you stay positive like that then things will get better for you! Good luck!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> How much free space is on your hard drive? How much memory does your computer have? How much porn have you downloaded? Do you have an anti-virus program? :um


Must be the porn...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Really applause your attitude Pokeh! If you stay positive like that then things will get better for you! Good luck!!!!


Haha thanks man, but it's definitely the weed talking. You should know that by now lol.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I got another random thought...
If Americans come from America...
And Australians come from Australia...
Why do Canadians come from Canada? Shouldn't it be Canadia? Shouldn't the people be called Canadans?

Don't mind me, I think stupid things sometimes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> Haha thanks man, but it's definitely the weed talking. You should know that by now lol.


hehe perhaps but you are high more often than not so hopefully these positive perspectives outweigh the negative once then aye???


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I've been wondering: has anyone actually ever done the leap and heel click in real life when something good has happened to them?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Some friends invited me to go ice skating with them but I said no. I'm glad I didn't go though since it's freakin' boiling hot today! Eurgh, thank God the "BBQ summer" is only lasting a couple of days this year in Britain.

And this:


pokeherpro said:


> How much free space is on your hard drive?


reminds me that I really need to delete some stuff/buy an external hard drive - I keep running out of disk space, Goddammit :roll


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh missed kickboxing cuz i spent my mandatory 32,324 hours in front of the mirror hating what i see back.

Blah i don't do "bad days".


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I really miss feeling passionate about something.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry, overreaction.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is my *35,562*nd post, officially making me the most prolific poster ever on SAS.
It surpasses Becky's 35,561 posts.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Way to go John! 

I just went on what I guess could be described as a blind date. I hate how meeting new people makes me realize how much of a huge awkward loser dork I am. No I don't have any hobbies, no I don't go out to bars, no I don't drink, no I don't party. What do I do? Um, stay inside alone and study?

I did it though. I'm proud of myself for that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think that muscle pain in my bottom is coming back, it must be from the treadmill.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Is there such a thing as cricket poop, because there are nasty brown spots all over the container which my dad has put a cricket in... but the spots don't look solid, and the cricket any less gross than it already is. It's already tried to jump out of its own vileness in an attempt to escape. ha.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Fudge


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I really love it when you try to make ME feel guilty while I'm in the kitchen cleaning up YOUR ****.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

You've _got_ to have a dream. If you don't have a dream, how are you going to have a dream come true?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am going to bludgeon myself to death one of these days. I'm such a ****ing embarrassment. The whole world is pissing me off as well. Why doesn't it all just **** off?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

(((Whiterabbit.)))

Why why why must every candy I enjoy have gelatine in it? (I'm vegetarian.)

And WHY does my hair always look awesome when I'm not going anywhere but looks like crap when I'm going somewhere nice? Gah.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sanria22 said:


> Is there such a thing as cricket poop, because there are nasty brown spots all over the container which my dad has put a cricket in... but the spots don't look solid, and the cricket any less gross than it already is. It's already tried to jump out of its own vileness in an attempt to escape. ha.


Ya their is ewww, aww man crickets stink like ****.

Ugh i gotta keep em for my frickin Chilean Rose Tarantula but aww man they're stinky lil dirty mofos n they chirp at stupid times in the morning too ugh they do my head in btw.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This place looks like a ****ing house, not an accountancy firm.
http://www.sceco.com.au/contact.htm

What the hellllll.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, it could work with practice.

The cat needs to quit staring at me.

My ice cream is melting! Nooooes D=

I never did end up making that appointment, but if I'm up at a half-decent time tomorrow I'll go.

I really need a laptop.

I could keep going with this random thought stuff. We'd be here for hours, though. I'll spare you that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So today I face my fear of going to a club.......


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

grrrr...

come on you stupid thinggg.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

njodis said:


> grrrr...
> 
> come on you stupid thinggg.


!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

but it's a natural part of life. =(


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> The cat needs to quit staring at me.


My cat stares at me while I'm getting changed..lol. :um

Also, my interviewer had a lazy eye. For once I'm not the person with eye contact problems!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

njodis said:


> but it's a natural part of life. =(


!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I bicycled ten miles tonight since I am resting my left foot. I injured it in Sunday night's run. I biked without pain today, too .


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

416girl said:


> Stand up in a room full of strangers and say it then! Bet you wouldn't..
> Yeah, that's right. You run away.


Oh yeah? Well...

Your mother is a **** ****** ****ing ****ing lorem ipsum **** ******** **** admiumvenium **** ****** **** ***** turolagulio **** **** ***** **** ******* **** ****** **** hippopotamus **** **** **** **** ******* **** Republican **** ******** **** Daniel Radcliffe **** ******** **** **** with a bucket of ***** **** **** ****** in a castle far away where no one can hear you **** ******* **** ***** **** **** soup **** **** **** with a bucket of **** **** Mickey Mouse **** ******* with a stick of dynomite ******** magical **** ****** **** ***** ALAKAZAM!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Only one more day of work this week. Then I can do all that stuff I do when I'm not at work...like...uh...I dunno.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

What has the world come to when there are words that have to be censored with asterisks? Will asterisks be the next thing to be censored once kids figure out what a string of asterisks mean and start saying "asterisk asterisk asterisk asterisk you!" to their parents?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I guess it's time.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> So today I face my fear of going to a club.......


Best of luck man. They aren't so bad, especially if you like really loud music and alcohol.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> This place looks like a ****ing house, not an accountancy firm.
> http://www.sceco.com.au/contact.htm
> 
> What the hellllll.


Now I know where you might be working. :twisted


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That little devil face makes that statement extra creepy!

My love life is managing to be both ridiculously complicated, and utterly non existant at the same time. How is that possible?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^That little devil face makes that statement extra creepy!


Really? Good, that's what I was going for.



Perfectionist said:


> My love life is managing to be both ridiculously complicated, and utterly non existant at the same time. How is that possible?


You're expecting love to be logical? Good luck. Nothing really makes sense when it comes to love.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So much for going to the club, stupid people doing the roof at my mates place took too long so I am at his getting hammered instead. Meh still fun and facing things that would make me nausious with fear 12 months ago.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Really? Good, that's what I was going for.


Didn't work. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I should really go to bed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Feels good not staying at home on a fri for once.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Everything smells smoky:/


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

"Words. And then a few more words. And then those words turn into insults. Then those insults turn into threats. And then those threats leads to a man's death. All because of words." - Somewhat quoted from "A Gathering Light" by Jennifer Donnelly


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been in a strange mood today - not anxious, not happy, not sad, not depressed...just calm.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's been so hot and humid lately. I can't wait until it cools down a bit because riding my bike in that hot weather is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

It's kind of lonely after you come back down out of your head.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have nothing important to say. Maybe I really am a lurking troll.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Thank goodness it's over.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Well this sucks.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bleh not brilliant today, feel like I have almost taken a step backwards


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I hate it when people do wheelies on their motorcycles right outside my window. This isn't a contest!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

And now I'm listening to the PBS pledge drive in order to drown out the tractor in my neighbor's yard. So ornery tonight.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Why is he so nice to me, spends so much time around me, and even asks me if I have a boyfriend- yet won't ask me out. I have such a huge crush on him and this is really frustrating!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Freedom2010 said:


> Why is he so nice to me, spends so much time around me, and even asks me if I have a boyfriend- yet won't ask me out. I have such a huge crush on him and this is really frustrating!


So ask _him_ out. :b

You're a pretty attractive girl. Maybe he is scared you will reject him.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

high fructose corn syrup


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Thomas Paine said:


> It's kind of lonely after you come back down out of your head.


Yah.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Racing day! 

boo to the haters.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why am I doing this?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I vacuumed my sister's room today while my cat was in there and he didn't wake up at all. I swear he's going deaf.

Also, my boyfriend comes home tomorrow.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I love Vietnamese food. mmmmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If a person has been awake for 17 hours, he is drowsy like a person who has had two cocktails. :stu


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, hmm, yeah, that's very intersti.._DELETED!_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

It took me seven years just to realize that I spent 40,000 dollars on a car just to seek acceptance and approval. how naive of me. and a waste of money.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I got back from NYC yesterday, and slept coma-style for a whole day.

It was *so hot* oh my god and nobody has AC.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I aint staying in tonight **** that **** .


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Here we have a rare glimpse of "The Poopsmith" in his natural habitat. 
Pretty nasty if you ask me! 
Oh, "The Poopsmith" has taken a vow of silence...
I'm about to take a vow of throwing up my cookies all over this microphone!
*Tap tap*
How much is this thing worth, anyways? Cause it's about to be worth a lot less! 
No, for real, "The Poopsmith" is a good guy...he's just got a crappy job.

http://www.homestarrunner.com/vcr_poop.html


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh I got another invite for ice skating...normally I'd be flattered for an invite but SA messing things up as usual especially considering there's about 6 people going (or maybe more since it's more of the bring-anyone-you-want type thing)...I wonder what my excuse will be this time... but then again, I have another couple of days to reply...maybe I'll be feeling less anti-social[isation] by then.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No matter what, it always boils down to moving. I ****ing HATE you. This was supposed to make things easier. It will be difficult either way. ****. ****!

As if I don't go through enough in the run of a day, I come home to s***loads of anxiety-inducing situations. They're not going to change, and I'm not going to sit around while whatever progress I've made slips away. It's going to be a pretty empty house, soon enough. But this house is not a home. Wherever I end up, it can't be as bad as here. 

Congratuf***inglations.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is my 'off' button? I could use a nap.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A nap at 9am????? tsk tsk.

My internet is capped, NOT HAPPY JAN!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was weeding and I saw a chipmunk go under my plants beside my deck!
Huh....I like your signature by the way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay. Less enraged now.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I'm almost completely over her. My therapist said it usually takes about a year after such a serious relationship. Hah! I'm gonna do it in six months just to prove them both wrong. :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think I'm almost completely over her. My therapist said it usually takes about a year after such a serious relationship. Hah! I'm gonna do it in six months just to prove them both wrong. :b


Good luck. Do you have to see her/talk to her? If so, that'll be a real test. I hope you pass. I think I'm over my ex too. But I also think I'll change my mind sometime in the next 24-48 hours. I'm so stupid.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Okay. Less enraged now.


If you ever need to talk...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Under the spreading chestnut tree
I sold you and you sold me :cry


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> But I also think I'll change my mind sometime in the next 24-48 hours.


I know the feeling. Fortunately I don't have to worry about running into her, but I _am_ stuck having to deal with the big scene she made before she left... still. I still miss her too, but for a while now I've been hoping she is happy and even hoping she found someone who is a better match for her, instead of hoping for her lonely demise. I think that's a good sign overall.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if they all think I'm weird now. Sigh.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Because I could not stop for Death --
He kindly stopped for me --
The Carriage held but just Ourselves --
And Immortality.

Emily Dickinson


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a really cool song. And my neck still hurts


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*massages Ospi's neck*


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> Because I could not stop for Death --
> He kindly stopped for me --
> The Carriage held but just Ourselves --
> And Immortality.
> ...


I love that poem!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Today is my 18th birthday!!! I'm a grown up now... What is the world coming to if people like me are allowed to vote and reproduce?! 

Also: Happy Birthday to SoloSage, who shares a birthday with me (I think).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woo happy bday to you both!!!! You celebrating somewhere??


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

**** this one hit me fast. Feel like talking backwards again.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww jizz n shiz i wanna but i don't aww man moral decisions n stuff n ****.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to go outside but I am not sure if the clouds are going to break up and that it is only 70F. I think that is a sign that I can just go to my back deck.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Also: Happy Birthday to SoloSage, who shares a birthday with me (I think).


Thanks a lot - I had my birthday set as 23 September (I wondered why my profile still said I was still 18 ) - just set it back to August. Happy birthday to you too; I hope it went well. My 18th birthday was rather uneventful - just the way I like it. My 19th has been the same. I can't believe I've been on this earth for 19 years; It feels like I was a pre-schooler only last year. How soon will I be 30? Eh.....


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't let the *******s grind you down.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I went for a long walk today to get some fresh air because I've been in the house quite a bit of late. On my may back I strolled past the "Angry Asian". For some reasons whenever I'm walking down the sidewalk past his house if he's out he gives me the look of death. I've not figured out why up to now but I suspect perhaps that I've possibly stepped on the few inches of sidewalk that's his property not public walking space by accident during the times I've ventured past his home


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel so nervous about picking up the phone today....but I have to.... :fall


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh soooooo need a haircut btw.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

That was a good reminder of where I was 10 years ago, and how far I've come. Memories.....


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I think I died when I was 18 and was reborn because I do not feel like the person I used to be. I feel like a 7 year old in a 25 year old body. I suck.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if he'll reply.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

sas is kind like that friend you only call when you need someone to complain to. and there are plenty of suckers here that will listen.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

**** it


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

WineKitty said:


> I feel so nervous about picking up the phone today....but I have to.... :fall


That was stupid of me to think that way...I made my calls and they went great. I am such an idiot sometimes.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going to buy a Nintendo Wii...just so I can play Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2010.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've spent too much time in chat today, but I can't seem to get away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I am really tired and it is only 1am!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Every day needs to be like today.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That wasn't a very nice apple.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes I think I understand it all; other times I just wonder...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

First day of school, and I feel like I'm gonna have a panic attack. Waiting for the klonopin to kick in... Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Im hungry, im sweaty, blood doesnt circulate properly in my legs...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow I must have lost alot of weight these past 3 months for, now even a size 8 doesn't fit me :|
Gah, gaining weight should be frickin' damn easy with the obesity epidemic and what not :mum


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

*We beasts*
My hands had never skimmed your neck.
I hadn't felt the skin
of your lips. I did not know if you had dimples
but I had seen your eyes
and although I had not seen it often
I knew your tongue.

When you asked me, I hesitated.
I said yes.

You closed your eyes and spent hours
in the chair. I had not used razors before
and did not know that with one wrong stroke
I could cut you open. Forgive me,
I wanted my mouth to be
the first to sear that line.

ii

There are too many storms in your body.
Your hands are pale lightning
bolts; they strike my hair
and dash from me
to the street lamp, Orion's belt,
the highest part of my house.
If I could catch your cough
in my hands, I would keep it
trapped in the cage of my fingers
and let you breathe.

Rain causes nothing to change
inside your lungs. I hear the thunder
as you whoop and clap in the dark.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ That's beautiful.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> ^ That's beautiful.


yeah.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i gotta go to school pretty soon :afr


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

lyssado707 said:


> i gotta go to school pretty soon :afr


:squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually a bit nervous about graduation...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Have you ever watched the Sun go down, and you're thinkin bout the world spinnin round...have you ever been high as ****?
You're in the bathroom mirror talkin to yourself, and your dogs lookin at you like you need help...have you ever been high as ****?
Then you feel your heart bumpin really fast, and you're convinced that you're gunna have a heart attack...have you ever been high as ****?
You close your eyes and you're on a chicken farm, the only problem is the chickens have human arms..you say "that's ****** up, why do the chickens have human arms?"
You need snacks so you walk to the corner store, but you are scared cause you think that they will know you're high...so you walk around the block to buy some time....
You finally decide to go in the store, but you're so high you dunno why you're there anymore...so you just buy a pack of gum and get the hell out of there...
You're walkin home...and your mouth is dry...you should have bought some juice and snacks but you were too high...
Thinkin bout...ketchup chips...and for some reason the game battleship...

You ever eat a whole bag of crackers that were so old that they werent crispy anymore...have you ever been high...as ****?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ That's the good **** right there. :twisted


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder where this fatigue is from.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I must've dreamt that my mother was baking, how disappointing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cannot believe that innocent idea tea mix had CAFFEINE in it! :doh
Now, I can't sleep - I feel cheated.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, i was so lucky to bump into an old uni friend today or it would have been very lonely.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

First time I put someone on ignore in the chatroom :lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah the toilet - the place where many of life's riddles are solves. Infact, I remember learning how to read a clock and how to understand a 24 hour time on the toilet.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My sister-in-law is really lovely and everything but she's like the ****ing paparazzi with that camera. I've been photographed far too many times over the past week or so. It's too much. I'm afraid I'm going to have to murder her in cold blood.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really need a few days off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh isn't it great when my bro calls & I have nothing to say


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Man, I'm so glad I went out yesterday instead of today. When will some people understand that it's a only freakin' football game - no need to go stabbing people over it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do they all have to want experience and a drivers license. None of which I have.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder if these shoes look stupid on me. Eh, who cares.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"How the **** should I know if it's still good? Eat it. You get sick, it wasn't good. You people, you think I got microscopic ****ing eyes."

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> If you ever need to talk...


As essential as ranting sometimes is, I need to do less of that and more of actually dealing with s***.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm in love with my laptop. The price was awesome, too. Would just be nice if I could get a lil customer service to get me online with that "Turbo Stick" :lol

Best. Name. Evar.

I'd just wanted to hit the ground running, hence waiting a good two hours at the busy effing store while 479946 people were ahead of me. Ah, well. I have it. This is what matters. In the meantime there are dozens of things for me to play around with on there. I laid in bed for about a 1/2 hour playing Bejeweled 2. I kick *** at Bejeweled. I challenge any one of you.

Could this possibly be another resume addition?
*plays some KICKA** Bejeweled 2, yo
*f***ing awesome on Microsoft Werd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the only thing worse than camels, are movies about them weeping.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

njodis said:


> "How the **** should I know if it's still good? Eat it. You get sick, it wasn't good. You people, you think I got microscopic ****ing eyes."
> 
> :lol


"The dog is not bored, it's a ****ing dog. It's not like he's waiting for me to give him a ****ing rubix cube. He's a god damned dog."

"Tennessee is nice. The first time I vomited was in tennessee, I think."

"Don't touch the bacon, it's not done yet. You let me handle the bacon, and i'll let you handle..what ever it is you do. I guess nothing."

"Your mother made a batch of meatballs last night. Some are for you, some are for me, but more are for me. Remember that. More. Me."

Priceless, this guy is entertaining.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

If u're dating a cleptomaniac, is it wrong to tell her she stole your heart?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for 16 hours....after only 3 1/2 hours sleep.

That means that for the last 24 hours, I was up for 20 1/2 of them!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My left bicep won't stop twitching. Dammit. Why'd I get myself hooked back on caffeine.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> My left bicep won't stop twitching. Dammit. Why'd I get myself hooked back on caffeine.


Weird. I wonder if it has to do with a thunderstorm just appearing. I've had muscle twitches with migraines before, but I don't have a headache this time. Maybe it is only 50% from the caffeine.

Speaking of thunderstorms, maybe I should unplug. Judging by the twitching, I think it's gonna be bad.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sing-sing-sing-sing my song and you-you-you sing along just put-put-put my record on and all your troubles are dead and gone!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> *f***ing awesome on Microsoft Werd


So you can write letterz n ****?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been up for 16 hours....after only 3 1/2 hours sleep.
> 
> That means that for the last 24 hours, I was up for 20 1/2 of them!


One time I got up at 3pm on Sunday afternoon, startd playing poker at 6pm, did that until 6am, watched tv from 6am til 12pm, went golfing til 4pm, to my parents for dinner that night and didnt get to bed until 9pm. 30 hours. I didn't feel human. Go to sleep?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm in love with my laptop. The price was awesome, too. Would just be nice if I could get a lil customer service to get me online with that "Turbo Stick" :lol
> 
> Best. Name. Evar.
> 
> ...


Imagine you could make money playing Bejeweled? I think that would be the only way you'd finally understand my obsession with poker.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wasn't ready for that. =/


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

tbe?


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 16, 2009)

Here we go again.....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Argh, I need a job so I can at least put my brain to use.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't believe Im going to say this but I think I am going to stop smoking weed for a while. I want to give working out another try and one thing is for sure...I can't do both.
I think the over/under on how many days I can go without smoking weed is 2 days. If I can get to 3 days, I can keep going.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I can't believe Im going to say this but I think I am going to stop smoking weed for a while. I want to give working out another try and one thing is for sure...I can't do both.
> I think the over/under on how many days I can go without smoking weed is 2 days. If I can get to 3 days, I can keep going.


:shock


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I can't believe Im going to say this but I think I am going to stop smoking weed for a while. I want to give working out another try and one thing is for sure...I can't do both.
> I think the over/under on how many days I can go without smoking weed is 2 days. If I can get to 3 days, I can keep going.


Good luck Lucas, you can do it if you set your mind to it!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh results day tomorrow - I'm half "OMG can't wait" and half nervous about the whole thing. Hm I think I'll go and get them at about 12 instead since most people will probably go about 11 and I really do not want to be hounded by questions of "what did you get?"
Infact, if I get rubbish, I might just hide my face in shame forever and ever which suits me just fine. Gah - school expectations suck.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> :shock


..you look skeptical...or shocked. 



Ospi said:


> Good luck Lucas, you can do it if you set your mind to it!


Thanks, I'll need it. I was thinking of just doing my workout and then getting high...but it also hurts my ability to eat right.
This is gunna be so hard! I probably won't feel like posting as much...that's if I can do it. Like I said, I give myself 2 days before I'm knocking on my neighbors door again.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> ..you look skeptical...or shocked.


I was going for shocked.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I was going for shocked.


You dont believe I can do it? I think I might cry lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Silence is golden , duct tape is silver.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> My left bicep won't stop twitching. Dammit. Why'd I get myself hooked back on caffeine.





Thomas Paine said:


> Weird. I wonder if it has to do with a thunderstorm just appearing. I've had muscle twitches with migraines before, but I don't have a headache this time. Maybe it is only 50% from the caffeine.
> 
> Speaking of thunderstorms, maybe I should unplug. Judging by the twitching, I think it's gonna be bad.


5 minutes after I got my system shut down and unplugged, the storm got so bad that the electricity went out.

I guess my left arm muscle is psychic? :b


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> I can't believe Im going to say this but I think I am going to stop smoking weed for a while. I want to give working out another try and one thing is for sure...I can't do both.
> I think the over/under on how many days I can go without smoking weed is 2 days. If I can get to 3 days, I can keep going.


Why can't you do both? Lots of people do. In fact, some weight lifters use it so they can disassociate from the pain of lifting and do more reps.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I was going to read, but here I am back on SAS lol


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

...oh college.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

In oder aus?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why did you have to stay home today? -_-


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Another day of doing absolutely nothing awaits. MUST go take photos.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i really don't want to go but i know i have to. it's a family gathering. i can't do this.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I had a nice shoulder to put my head on.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Do not make anime references no one else will understand in your book.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sometimes I just wanna stab my eye with a spork.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woooooah.

So apparently I'm eligible to apply for the Rhodes Scholarship! Go me!

Sure my chances are about one in a bajillion, but why the hell not. I just need to write a massive personal essay and get 6 letters of reference. No biggie right?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ Congrats! :banana






Why do I feel like things are going to come crashing down?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to crash - sleep, that is.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh well, i guess it was enjoyable while it lasted.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know if my boredom is making me hungry, or I'm actually hungry.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My dog is an idiot. He eats everything that falls into the yard and then has to get surgery to remove it. I wonder if he'll stop eating everything after this. Probably not. I still love him though.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Sometimes all u can do is laugh, or go crazier.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...results out in 7 minutes....but here I am sitting at home...my heart feels funny.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ahh well, i guess it was enjoyable while it lasted.


I'm sorry, it was my first time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm sorry, it was my first time.


hahahahaha, ahh good one


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I've just learnt, just beacuse someone acts smart, looks smart and talks smart, it doesn't necessarily mean they are. It feels really nice to shut someone up after so many years of feeling inferiorly intelligent....


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Football is starting to get old, so I now I'm starting to play a new sport. This sport is American football. I have already signed up to a club here.

I know that this sport is almost unknown around here, but I think sports with a bit more contact could suit me fine. In fact, I think I could do especially well at this new thing - especially since it doesn't seem as though it requires too much skill... just strength and speed. And oh boy, i'm fast! -- i have broken the 12 second barrier in the 100m run quite a few times. The only reason I don't go even lower than that is because I find it hard to maintain my top speed. However, i don't think I will need to maintain this speed for very long in what I'm starting...

K, first training session is 3.5 hours long...


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Instead of birds my cat kills grubs, then leaves them on my floor. :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grats on trying a new sport but....gridiron......Could have at least taken up something decent like Rugby Union 

But as long as you enjoy it, that is the main thing!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Grats on trying a new sport but....gridiron......Could have at least taken up something decent like Rugby Union
> 
> But as long as you enjoy it, that is the main thing!!


Cheers!

Yeah, I have done a bit of rugby when I was 13/14. But right now i want to start something completely alien, though.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

:cup


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Now I remember why I try to sleep during the day instead of at night.

I really hate watching society go on, while I'm up here on the 3rd floor of an apartment building, on my computer, beside the window, watching it all occur. 

I feel like life is a sport, the world is its arena, and I'm in the nosebleed section, just watching and wishing I could take part in it. 

I wish I wasn't so strange.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Football is starting to get old, so I now I'm starting to play a new sport. This sport is American football. I have already signed up to a club here.
> 
> I know that this sport is almost unknown around here, but I think sports with a bit more contact could suit me fine. In fact, I think I could do especially well at this new thing - especially since it doesn't seem as though it requires too much skill... just strength and speed. And oh boy, i'm fast! -- i have broken the 12 second barrier in the 100m run quite a few times. The only reason I don't go even lower than that is because I find it hard to maintain my top speed. However, i don't think I will need to maintain this speed for very long in what I'm starting...
> 
> K, first training session is 3.5 hours long...


I think I saw somewhere that you are tall as well. You should try for wide receiver, but it really does take more skill then you would think. It's hard enough to train your body to automatically predict where the ball is going to end up, and even harder to actually catch a ball knowing that as soon as you do, everyone is going to smash you, after you get hit the first time and realize that the pads and helmet are a joke.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I really wish she would give me some sort of sign. I have a feeling this is going to be like trying to catch a wild bird.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think I saw somewhere that you are tall as well. You should try for wide receiver, but it really does take more skill then you would think. It's hard enough to train your body to automatically predict where the ball is going to end up, and even harder to actually catch a ball knowing that as soon as you do, everyone is going to smash you, after you get hit the first time and realize that the pads and helmet are a joke.


If he's going to be a wide receiver, the first thing he has to do is hold out for a better contract. He should avoid carrying a loaded weapon tucked into his pants. And he should do something against the law, so that when he gets fined, and someone asks him how he paid his fine, he can say "Straight cash, homie."


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> If he's going to be a wide receiver, the first thing he has to do is hold out for a better contract. He should avoid carrying a loaded weapon tucked into his pants. And he should do something against the law, so that when he gets fined, and someone asks him how he paid his fine, he can say "Straight cash, homie."


:lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh you don't ask you don't get lol :-


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> If he's going to be a wide receiver, the first thing he has to do is hold out for a better contract. He should avoid carrying a loaded weapon tucked into his pants. And he should do something against the law, so that when he gets fined, and someone asks him how he paid his fine, he can say "Straight cash, homie."


speaking of Football, my old best friend(who did a lot of jail time) told me a joke. I guess a lot of people know it in the carceral system...but anyway, he said that when you go to jail you start as tight end and end up as wide receiver. He started laughing after...guess he knew first hand what it meant, lol. I found that joke funny and scary at the same time.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Logan X said:


> speaking of Football, my old best friend(who did a lot of jail time) told me a joke. I guess a lot of people know it in the carceral system...but anyway, he said that when you go to jail you start as tight end and end up as wide receiver. He started laughing after...guess he knew first hand what it meant, lol. I found that joke funny and scary at the same time.


I guess in jail, you'd want to be a defensive end, right?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I feel like throwing up.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My girlfriend is the best. Thanks for making me feel better :*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy am I ever glad I'm not my brother.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh, just told my dad my results and he's demanding why I don't go to my highest college offer instead and when I told him it's because everyone there is "too" smart, I realised how daft that excuse sounds. God, I should really stop letting my low self esteem get to me sometimes. Meh, too late to change anything now anyways...I'll probably regret this in two years time.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

My back hurts.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ hope u feel better soon





Of all days why did my stomach have to feel messed up today.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> I guess in jail, you'd want to be a defensive end, right?


I'd rather be Free Safety. :b


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know if I should feel sorry for you or not. 80% of me thinks you kind of deserved it since a) a large part of it is your fault and you sound like you're trying to find everyone possible to blame except yourself and b) you didn't even deserve or even apply to it but yet, you were still boasting about it.
Although, the rest of me feels sorry for you especially since your entire future looks bleak and I would be very upset as well if I were in your shoes...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Naming your fat fluffy cat Chuck Norris is amazing.


You better be careful, naming a fat fluffy cat after Chuck Norris. He might consider that an insult and you do not want to **** off Chuck Norris, trust me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My psychologist is now scarier than everyone else because I'm not allowed to say "I don't know."


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time for plan x. And then for y & z lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^ha, i wouldn't have anything to say anymore. "I don't know" is like "Ummm" for me!

okay, so i'll be nervous and hyperactive all day today and i'll have to sleep in a ****ing tent. i have to remind myself that it will only be 30-40 hours or so.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm actually smiling tonight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ woot

I have to get ready for dinner out with the family tonight! My goal of doing something every Friday night is coming along nicely.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been feeling constantly ill for the past two days. Ever since my mum said we were having chickpea curry for dinner. I don't know why the thought of it makes me feel so sick.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh, what an awful day today. After all of that, I've finally managed to enrol at a college.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Finally got a meal today, thank God.
At least i work tonight, so i'll have some money for a little grocery. 

But it's not bad. I'll take struggling like this over being a spoiled rich ******* any day.
You grow through suffering, not through having an easy life.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> Try and fail. Try and fail. Try and fail. Try and succeed! Shortly afterwards, **** it all up. Try and fail. Try and fail. Give up and die.


In other words, life's a ***** and then you die? That's how we say it here in Kansas.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oops, my post got deleted for dodging the swear filter. So you're not talking to yourself I'll post it again without replacing any asterisks with letters.



whiterabbit said:


> Try and fail. Try and fail. Try and fail. Try and succeed! Shortly afterwards, **** it all up. Try and fail. Try and fail. Give up and die.


Yes, life is a ***** and then you die.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

da de da da da. OH HI THERE. JUST ABOUT FINISHED IMPORTING THE SWANS 'BODY TO BODY, JOB TO JOB.' THANKS FOR ASKING. da de da da da.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup, done **** it all up!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wtf i've lost my gas card, how can i buy gas to heat the water n have a shower if i don't have a card ?

Ooookay i jst won't be going anywhere for a while then huh ? 

Ugh , wtf do i do ? :stu


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> Wtf i've lost my gas card, how can i buy gas to heat the water n have a shower if i don't have a card ?
> 
> Ooookay i jst won't be going anywhere for a while then huh ?
> 
> Ugh , wtf do i do ? :stu


Might I suggest a cold shower? :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, my 2:15 is now 3:45. What to do to kill time. Time. Kill. That's an idea.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Might I suggest a cold shower? :b


Uho... was that innuendo? I'm gonna have to report ya. :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Thomas Paine said:


> Uho... was that innuendo? I'm gonna have to report ya. :b


No it was not. If he can't pay for the gas then he gets a cold shower.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Might I suggest a cold shower? :b


I've missed my class now anyways  *le sigh n ****


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Plan x didn't do anything for anxiety. Time for plan y. Then on to z, and then I'll repeat the alphabet yet again lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol, a good way to lift one's self esteem up: http://www.dailycognition.com/index...wers-from-exam-students-very-funny-stuff.html


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

^:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know why, since I don't have anything to do, but I'm glad it's friday.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

everyone a cyborg!!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It used to really bother me when I'd be falsely accused of cheating by random online Scrabble opponents. Now when it happens, I just take it as a compliment.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm need to dress as a pirate for the party......I am so going to be the worst pirate there xD


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm finally back home. Work went well and i wasn't too nervous using the bus and subway. 
I should have used my bike to get there, though. It's always more fun that way.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Funny how things change so suddenly and without reason.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I will get a buzz cut someday.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Da te o da me?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking forward to hanging out with good friends tonight. Also not anxious about it for once.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"I'm freakin' out man."


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> I thought that section was erased :con


Buuuuurn!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> NO! I'm selling a guitar pedal! I should have explained myself better. Now that I read it again I does sound...errr nevermind. :rain
> 
> That wasn't cool...


What would be so wrong with whatever it sounded like? I don't think it really sounded like that anyway. He was just joking.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> So you can write letterz n ****?


Oh, totally. And they're off da hook. 


seanybhoy said:


> Silence is golden , duct tape is silver.


You have no idea how amusing I found that :lol


pokeherpro said:


> Imagine you could make money playing Bejeweled? I think that would be the only way you'd finally understand my obsession with poker.


Haha. Yeah, we've discussed this before, I believe. Though I really don't think you can make money off Bejeweled. I won't quit my day job just yet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> My psychologist is now scarier than everyone else because I'm not allowed to say "I don't know."


Easy enough. Go with, "I'm not sure." Or, "Well I can give you my best guess, but that's all it's going to be."

Likely she wants you to open up more (story of my life) and doesn't feel you're sharing enough information or something. Assuming it's a female. It's his/her/it's job to pry though, I guess. Psychs. do get annoying regardless. I know mine did.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate when people are over that you just wish would go away.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Likely she wants you to open up more


Whatttt, no "that's what she said"? I'm disappointed...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Everytime I leave the safety of my apartment, my mind is focused on one thing: Getting back to my apartment, a.s.a.p.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> My psychologist is now scarier than everyone else because I'm not allowed to say "I don't know."


At least she didn't start lighting special candles in her office on purpose to trigger your migraines. Explain to me how that is ethical. And yes, she told me she knew it would trigger them.

I think I'm starting to understand the point of psychotherapy though. To piss you off until you rebel and start looking after yourself? :stu Maybe not. Those therapists sure are tricky though. :sus But interesting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's no longer Friday - I really need to get home earlier on Friday night.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

It really pisses off recruiters when they pull strings to get you security clearance and then you change your mind about joining.:twisted

Also... I think I'm wasted.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've been corrupted by fellow SAS'ers lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Feeling a little anxious but also looking forward to getting out tonight.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> My psychologist is now scarier than everyone else because I'm not allowed to say "I don't know."


^ She did this because I think it's funny when she always asks "Does that make sense?" so we made a deal. I actually started counting how many times she said it once and when she said it again I started laughing. I'm glad that I can get along with her.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Starting to think I am too nice for my own good to the point where I am being taken advantage of as a result. I need to learn to say "no" sometimes.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I need to go before I annoy everyone on this site to the point that they start ignoring me. But I'm having so much fun.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Everything I try to love ends up just being ashes in my hands.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Our physical human minds are restricted to singular thought.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tonight this was said to me, "are you related to a person called Alex? Because they look just like you. A boy of course, if it was a girl that would just be weird". Now I am still drunk, but is that an attack on my appearance?

**** I hate how I look.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

^They said it because alex could be a guy or girl name. you look fine btw, above average :yes


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Tonight this was said to me, "are you related to a person called Alex? Because they look just like you. A boy of course, if it was a girl that would just be weird". Now I am still drunk, but is that an attack on my appearance?
> 
> **** I hate how I look.


I think you're just drunk. Was probably referring to the name because there are both guys and girls named Alex.

Edit: I see that someone already said that. I'm not quite awake yet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

heh yeah, sobering up now and I can see it's a bit silly to think that way. Guess that is what happens with SA though, you analyse even the slightest things in a negative light instead of either ignoring it as an off the cuff comment or something else.

Anyway, overall a good night I guess, with friends, some drinks, lots of laughs and some much needed hugs


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> and some much needed hugs


Is that what they're calling it these days?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Air guitar is overrated. I'm more of an air piano guy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I need to start a good excercise program. I'm not getting any younger 
I'm strong and not in a bad shape, but there's a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> The google people don't seem to care anymore whether their logos actually spells out google. I'm sure they had a long discussion about this matter, but I surmise that one group left the table happy, and the other group just threw their hands up in disgust and left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol :lol

I was thinking the same thing.

& No, Lucas, no "that's what she said" on account of it was 2:30am when I wrote that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I'm sick of being the girl next door. I'm turning emo.


You'll be needing these:










Sorry if that pic is huge. I'm trying to master copying&pasting with my laptop mouse.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

"I like you and I don't even know you" she said. Oh, the irony.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I'm sick of being the girl next door. I'm turning emo.


i <3 emos!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Kyaa said:


> Yeah, I don't like sushi either, but I wouldn't go as far as commiting suicide though.


hahahaaha!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I secretly _do_ want to punch slow walking people in the back of the head.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Meh, today wasn't as eventful as I though it would be...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

loll, my computer looks ghetto as hell. It's a good thing it's hidden away out of sight. D:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm tired of people asking me to join their damn guild. Whats wrong with soloing?
I'm not interested in groups unless it involves a boss or quest that you CAN'T solo.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm I wonder if he still finds it funny xD (we put viagra into a mates drink last night as a prank, it's the first time I have ever literally rofl'ed).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently I've posted in this thread 63 times, now it's 64. Is that sad?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Apparently I've posted in this thread 63 times, now it's 64. Is that sad?


No, your random thoughts are pretty funny. In a good way.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ospi said:


> we put viagra into a mates drink last night as a prank, it's the first time I have ever literally rofl'ed).


lol. I hope it didn't last for more than 4 hours..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so hungry. So hungry. But I'm too lazy to make lunch. Haha.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I was over at a friends house. I *thought* that it would just be me, my friend, and a couple that I already know and am okay with. It wound up being like ten or fifteen people. I thought that he knew that he couldn't just spring **** like that on me, I'm gonna freak out. And I did wind up having a panic attack. In public. On the ****ing porch.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no bezoomny, that's awful  Is he aware of your issues? Probably should have a talk to him about it to ensure you don't have to go through the same situation again.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel like ****, can't sleep, or stop talking pills.

It's my own fault for making these memories in the first place though, and then bragging about it. Why do I always forget not to bring that **** back up?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> I was over at a friends house. I *thought* that it would just be me, my friend, and a couple that I already know and am okay with. It wound up being like ten or fifteen people. I thought that he knew that he couldn't just spring **** like that on me, I'm gonna freak out. And I did wind up having a panic attack. In public. On the ****ing porch.


Brutal. I can totally sympathize with you cause my friends have done that to me a hundred times. Only when I started refusing to leave my house with them did they really understand how much I ******* hate that ****!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Hmm I wonder if he still finds it funny xD (we put viagra into a mates drink last night as a prank, it's the first time I have ever literally rofl'ed).


That could be dangerous. He might have a blood pressure problem that you don't know about.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

What am I doing? This is a bad idea lol.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

It'd be great if I could actually hold a fixed opinion for more than a few minutes before hearing a different argument and changing my mind completely and utterly. It happens far too often. I suppose it's good to be open-minded but it really just highlights how I can't actually think for myself. I'm not even going to try and think anymore.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel like I really want to take a break from SAS for awhile so I can actually do something useful with my life instead of sitting on here all day long reading endless negativity and pessimism and procrastinating about getting out there.

In fact, with that I bid you all farewell. Take a week or two off and start achieving something starting tomorrow.

/hugs for all


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I secretly _do_ want to punch slow walking people in the back of the head.


I only care if they are right in front of me and I can't get around them!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I feel like I really want to take a break from SAS for awhile so I can actually do something useful with my life instead of sitting on here all day long reading endless negativity and pessimism and procrastinating about getting out there.
> 
> In fact, with that I bid you all farewell. Take a week or two off and start achieving something starting tomorrow.
> 
> /hugs for all


Sweet, try to enjoy yourself man.
But the only thing useful you should be doing is making yourself happy cause that is what life is about. If that means going out more often, then do that. But don't make yourself miserable trying to fit in if you don't. And that's not my advice for just you but everyone else here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I know. I will spend the time I usually spend on here out with friends, doing photography, seeking work (and hopefully working) and getting fit again. SAS has been great aiding me recently but I think I need to start putting what I preach into practice and start using my time wisely.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> I suppose it's good to be open-minded but it really just highlights how I can't actually think for myself.


Don't worry. Nobody technically thinks for themselves anyway. It's just that some people who have spent a little less time thinking about it don't realize that they're not thinking for themselves.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel like taking up cigarettes again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom bought new tooth paste with a "light purple" flavouring for lack of a better description. I absolutely despise non-mint tooth paste. Now every time I brush my teeth instead of feeling as though my mouth is refreshed I'll be annoyed that it tastes "slightly purple"


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really should stop worrying about other people. If they failed, then they failed and I can't do a thing about it. If they failed and it's their fault then that gives me an extra reason not to care.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

So, who here wants to buy me a plane ticket to Australia?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got up this morning in a panic and am considering taking a nap for it.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> So, who here wants to buy me a plane ticket to Australia?


Can't afford a ticket, but I've got a spare room if you need one


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> Can't afford a ticket, but I've got a spare room if you need one


Thats generous, I appreciate it but I need a ticket first lol.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Is this really happening? 
I feel like I'm in a dream. 
If I am, I promise I'm going to kill whoever wakes me up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I suppose now that my Turbo Stick is being a little more _Turbolicious_, it might be in my best interest to do something with it.
Goddammit, why do they have to call it that? I'm calling it an internet stick. So, now that my INTERNET STICK is sucking less, I can browse the INTERNET with it.

The news is over in < 15, which means I can venture downstairs for some grub without being absolutely mortified at the state of the world. Hooray for news. Nothing makes headlines like dead bodies. How anyone wants to watch this while eating supper, I'll never understand.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

sooo. i'm back. anyone miss me?. thought so.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

"yeah - if you could just chuck the kids there for me, I'll throw them out later" :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't like mustaches.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I usually don't mind fruity wines, but something about this one is really disgusting.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to know who this DOLT is who keeps mistakingly using MY email address to sign up for things. This must be like the fifth or sixth different registration he's screwed up. I have more email for this guy than I have for myself!

Good thing for him I'm not some psycho who'd misuse his name, physical address, and whatever other personal information of his I keep receiving so freely.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You say I always think I'm right, but...but you're wrong...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

More people need to watch Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Ospi said:


> I feel like I really want to take a break from SAS for awhile so I can actually do something useful with my life instead of sitting on here all day long reading endless negativity and pessimism and procrastinating about getting out there.
> 
> In fact, with that I bid you all farewell. Take a week or two off and start achieving something starting tomorrow.
> 
> /hugs for all


You'll be missed.  I know what u mean about spending too much time on here tho. Good luck! and I hope to chat w/ u again in the future


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I DROVE TO AND FROM SCHOOL TODAY BABY.

and I DIDN'T HIT ANYTHING. I ROCK SO HARD.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dear weather, how do you expect me to go outside when you're being such an indecisive *****? Make up your mind already!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The other day I was sitting by the tree on campus where everybody smokes. Some girl told me that I looked a little like the girl from How I Met Your Mother, and everyone else agrees. I replied that I'd never seen it, was that a compliment? She laughed and said that that's why she said I only looked a little like her. 

Now I'm really confused, apparently there are two girls on this show. One I've never heard of and really don't think I resemble, she has dark hair and blue eyes, I have light brown hair and hazel eyes. Plus she doesn't have my really obvious nose.

The other one is Alyson ****ing Hannigan. I think this is who they were talking about, we share the same name, both have strong noses and very pale skin. But how is this not a compliment? She's really pretty, she's Willow from Buffy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

With the next few nights being chilly, I am a little worried about it being too cold in the house in the morning. I may have to use my space heater a little bit. Kind of ironic in that in the summertime, the upstairs is usually wuit warm at night.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...something something in the month of May


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> The other one is Alyson ****ing Hannigan. I think this is who they were talking about, we share the same name, both have strong noses and very pale skin. But how is this not a compliment? She's really pretty, she's Willow from Buffy.


Eh, i don't get that either. Yeah, Alyson Hannigan is really attractive imo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So this is the reason I'd stop and almost trip over my feet now and then. I thought I was just crappy at rollerblading.










I'm pissed, but they did last a good 10 years or so. Yes, my feet still fit them.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

. o O ( when will i ever get my sleeping pattern back.! ) O o .


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mmmmm, **** and booze.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Mmmmm, **** and booze.


:lol That's what _he_ said.

Sorry... I'm a little childish sometimes.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

OMG, it's so beautiful outside today. The most perfect azure sky and soothing cool breeze. I just want to run naked through the woods smelling the flowers and communing with my animal friends.

Also, I've had way too much caffeine this morning.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

after hearing those freestyles on youtube...i have a lil hope that his next album relapse 2 wont be utter bull***


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Her smile makes me smile, which makes her smile, which makes me smile...
It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> Her smile makes me smile, which makes her smile, which makes me smile...
> It's a vicious cycle.


Awwwww... love. :sigh


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> The other one is Alyson ****ing Hannigan. I think this is who they were talking about, we share the same name, both have strong noses and very pale skin. But how is this not a compliment? She's really pretty, she's Willow from Buffy.


i love willow. definitely a compliment.



shadowmask said:


> OMG, it's so beautiful outside today. The most perfect azure sky and soothing cool breeze. I just want to run naked through the woods smelling the flowers and communing with my animal friends.


that sounds awesome, lol.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Her smile makes me smile, which makes her smile, which makes me smile...
> It's a vicious cycle.




I wish I had some food in the house.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess the noob was happy. It's not everyday you get a free account with two level 40 + characters equipped with great gear and 1 mill gold. But that game got on my nerves. It was time to quit for good.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I've smelled the worst smell known to mankind... rotting garlic. No, not dried-out garlic, garlic that's been stuck in a grocery bag for prob. 2 weeks straight, attracting a family of fruitflies along the bag's plastic wrinkles and hidden away in my pantry. The bag was closed too, keeping all the moisture inside, permeating my kitchen with its stench... Now I know what that fruity, rotten rubbery sour smell was.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Awwwww... love. :sigh


It must be, cause it makes absolutely zero sense to me at the moment.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn it, damn it, damn it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Debts for this month = all paid for!
Grocery money = you're gunna starve, boy!
Money left for my own amusement = 0$
Great, just great.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Template Toolkit is.....great.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I feel like a coward. What a weird day it was. And it's looking like tomorrow will be the start of a weird month. :stu


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll be fine.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I take that back, Template Toolkit is great...but Template Toolkit + MIME::Lite is ****ing great =D


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The only good thing about my boyfriend leaving my house is the smell of him left on my pillow.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Logan X said:


> Debts for this month = all paid for!
> Grocery money = you're gunna starve, boy!
> Money left for my own amusement = 0$
> Great, just great.


Welcome to life! This is what you have to look forward to for the next 30 years or so.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Welcome to life! This is what you have to look forward to for the next 30 years or so.


It's been that way since i was that 17 year old kid living on his own 
I don't expect it to change anytime soon, but it would be nice to earn a decent living for once. I guess as long as i don't treat my depression this situation wont change.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> The only good thing about my boyfriend leaving my house is the smell of him left on my pillow.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It's freeeezing. Turn off the AC!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> I almost ran over a police officer.


Darn. No points for you.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I was alone. I was all by myself. No one was lookingggggg, I was thinking of you...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*This video was passed on to me by an online friend, I'm now passing it on to you all*​


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

well, this is shaping up to be quite the pathetic day.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Reckless driving never gets old.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...the big C-O-L-L-E-G-E in less than a weeks time...one hour bus journey every day, no uniform, have to meet new people, know nobody there...wow gee, can't wait so kill me now?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In theory this should've been a good day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

So much to do and so little time.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm... to go to orientation, or not...

The seminar and professor introductions don't sound too bad, but...

"Meet and connect with your new classmates..." followed by a social BBQ... Yeah, that sounds like my thing.. Right... :troll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought I told you we aren't friends any more, Ana. :|


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I gotta be cool
I gotta keep my peace of mind
I followed your rules
And it's about time you followed mine
I got so much to gain and so little time
So much to gain and so little time
So little time...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Who controls the past controls the future. Who controls the present controls the past.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

no, no, no, no. no roaches. no. no! i'm going to have nightmares now.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

If Anaheim beats Seattle tonight in baseball, I'll win $1660....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I called the doctor about getting emergency medications!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My internet got reconnected today after are bungle by my ISP. I had a good time without the net though, even went for a loooong drive over some mountains and through farmlands etc, took me 5 hours!!!

Oh and looks like I will be flown to Malaysia within the next few weeks to contract for a car company working on their latest vehicle :S


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> If Anaheim beats Seattle tonight in baseball, I'll win $1660....


Seattle 2 Anaheim 1

...of course.

So close...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

benzo/caffeine/barbiturate withdrawal really sucks on your own.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't sleep and this is going to be painful.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Best mate and his GF now engaged!!  But I feel so left behind and lonely


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Best mate and his GF now engaged!!  But I feel so left behind and lonely


How do you feel about the upcoming wedding and reception? Or is this going to be a small ceremony?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that will still be like a year away so nothing to worry about yet. I am fine with weddings anyway but the thing I am dreading is the bucks night, it will more or less bring all of my worst SA fears together into one nice little night out :scared****lessface:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A reading test and it's in romanji. Yeah, because Japan uses romanji all the time, don't they? :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just been asked to be the official photographer for my friends wedding............

I need some SERIOUS practice!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7034 visits? What the amoeba? :sus


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Just been asked to be the official photographer for my friends wedding............
> 
> I need some SERIOUS practice!


Well, I did want to start my porn career sometime soon. :stu


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I should know better.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> _It hurts to love someone and not be loved in return, but what is the most painful is to love someone and never find the courage to let the person know how you feel._


To me, the most painful thing is to love someone who used to love you but doesnt anymore because he/she loves someone else.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess i don't wanna go out with you cuz i'd get bored after like 3 days n end up doing something stupid to put you off me ugh anyone wld think i wanna be alone.

It's not you or anyone else it's me, always has been n always will be ugh i jst like to self destruct i guess :sigh


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

It's strange how you can live while your heart is 16,592 kilometres away from where you are.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> It's strange how you can live while your heart is 16,592 kilometres away from where you are.


I know what you mean.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I really wish people would not greet me when I'm walking my dog. Mind your own ****ing business.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> _It hurts to love someone and not be loved in return, but what is the most painful is to love someone and never find the courage to let the person know how you feel._


this reminds me; i've never been in love.

you know what's frustrating (for a girl^^)? trying to take a decent picture of yourself and looking like a guy in every single one.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> this reminds me; i've never been in love.
> 
> you know what's frustrating (for a girl^^)? trying to take a decent picture of yourself and looking like a guy in every single one.


Love hurts. I wouldnt wish it on anyone lol.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> _It hurts to love someone and not be loved in return, but what is the most painful is to love someone and never find the courage to let the person know how you feel._


:agree


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey, I'm just gonna pop over to the pictures thread and lower my self-esteem to an unprecedented level. 

Yep, that's done the trick.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^haha i just looked at the pictures thread too... i really wanted to post a pic and then i saw everyone's pretty faces and chickened out.^_^


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I really need to get away from the computer for a little while and get some rest.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i just ate a buncha junk food


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Well, I did want to start my porn career sometime soon. :stu


What's with you and these classic comebacks xD

I wish I had not slept in


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You keep giving me such great material to work with, Ospi.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Hey, I'm just gonna pop over to the pictures thread and lower my self-esteem to an unprecedented level.
> 
> Yep, that's done the trick.


This is why I don't go to that thread any more lol.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

just saw a guy walking two dogs and a cat on a leash. the cat was flipping out trying to get the leash off of him, lol. 

my friend in seattle had a cat that would follow them around when they went on walks, sneaking behind bushes and stuff. i wanted to clone the cat so i could have one that did that also.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't want to go to the doctors. x_x


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I need somewhere to hide. Quick.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure I remember the last time I went out, interacted with people & returned home feeling good about myself. I usually feel worse or sometimes neutral. I could really use some self esteem, I wonder if it comes in injections now...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Been a day and a half. Feels like a week and a half. Uh oh...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In a good way though I hope?

mmm making chips and gravy, how healthy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I have worked 30 hours this week and am not 2 hours into Thursday.
Labor Day weekend (US people have Monday off) is going to be nice!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> In a good way though I hope?
> 
> mmm making chips and gravy, how healthy!


There's nothin good about wanting something you'd need a miracle to ever have.

Chips, gravy and...melted cheese? We have a name for that over here. Poutine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope, no melted cheese lol. Hmm sucks to hear your situation, sure there is nothing you can do to make things go more to how you hope they would?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

How frustrating.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently my veins are the same size of the needle. So..my veins are tiny, my feet are tiny and so are my hands. So why can't my thighs follow suit? x_x


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Because they have to hold babies!

And boo to needles *shivers*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just yelled out to a gecko, "We found your baby." They're living in our house.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

God, if you're real, please have mercy on me. Just this once.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I just yelled out to a gecko, "We found your baby." They're living in our house.


When I was little, I moved to an area that had lots of geckos, and I called my grandmother to tell her that "there are baby crocodiles all over the place, it's awesome."

Geckos are great.

(And what's wrong with big thighs?)


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Nope, no melted cheese lol. Hmm sucks to hear your situation, sure there is nothing you can do to make things go more to how you hope they would?


Actually, you could help me out. When you come to America, pack an Australian girl into one of your suitcases for me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, **** you


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

to hell with it. it's not even been a week and i'm already procrastinating again. i need more will power.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I need to stop being so serious.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I really wish there was a hermit forum


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh maths nuff said :roll


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Tomorrow is Friday!!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Gah I hate being the oldest sibling in my family...why do _I_ have to be called every time there's a freakin' problem?!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Freedom2010 said:


> Tomorrow is Friday!!!


 whoop.

Walking on air. FINALLY got that sorted out!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

37.1 ...I thought you stabilised..:|

I bet Ana is happy..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wooo invited out this-arvo (afternoon for the non aussies aka cool people).


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> I really wish there was a hermit forum


Ditto, I'm all but finished with this place.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

LostInReverie said:


> I really wish there was a hermit forum


*You Can Visit Hermitary.com & Their Forum*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

i think i am going to have a panic attack


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

njodis said:


> i think i am going to have a panic attack


You'll live.  Not being rude. I have them too.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm also not sure where to stand to do TV.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

another wow.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Thomas Paine said:


> You'll live.  Not being rude. I have them too.


thanks bro.

I think I'll be okay.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So much to do...I don't know where to start. o.0


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Does everyone remember how they felt when they were younger and there was just one more week left of school until summer holidays? That's how I feel now. Next week can't get here soon enough.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

good stuff Lucas!!!

at a mates getting drunk playing games xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, I can't decided what to watch when I'm finished Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..And, hey, everyone. Rice milk is actually really good, I was expecting it to taste foul. Just putting that out there..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not game to try it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, I can't decided what to watch when I'm finished Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei..


i started watching it a while ago, but never got far... is it worth a second try?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Soooooooo..... do you wanna **** ?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

crisis averted...

for now. =]


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

njodis said:


> crisis averted...


rawr


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ..And, hey, everyone. Rice milk is actually really good, I was expecting it to taste foul. Just putting that out there..


I tried some Vanilla Rice Milk when the cornerstore ran out of Vanilla Soy Milk, I was impressed & continued to buy it whenever they were out of the soy


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Only time I drink cow's milk anymore is when I'm having a hard time falling asleep.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not fair, it's really not o-kay.

In other news:
I feel lonely. But it's a friday-night reflex, since there's no reason for me to feel that way.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bah. up at 7am so I can clean the veranda....

/SUPERMASSIVEEYEROLL


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> LOL! & lol you said "veranda"


What am I meant to call it =P

haha I love being an aussie with our silly words hahaha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm but all those names seem to refer to something in the air like a balcony (we call them that if they are on like the 2nd floor).

hehehehe


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Hmm but all those names seem to refer to something in the air like a balcony (we call them that if they are on like the 2nd floor).
> 
> hehehehe


It's that rebellious Aussie attitude. Have to go and use different words, have night instead of day, etc...

The arrogance. :roll


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Flightless bird, American Mouth - really good song. I feel like listening to sad, slow songs recently .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pfft just cus you guys thought it would be clever to measure by the length of someones foot /eyeroll. 

And I think my dad is like high or something, he's playing fetch and chasing the dog around the yard like a school kid xD


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Australia is my favourite country outside of Canada.  They're the Canadians of the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Uncle.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I went 4 months without seeing my friends. They've come over 3 times in the last 6 days, and I've spent way too much money. Can I get another 4 month break from you guys now? No of course not, you're coming back later to smoke my weed and get me to buy into poker tournaments and you guys will pay me back next week...right. They better...ugh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> Australia is my favourite country outside of Canada.  They're the Canadians of the Southern Hemisphere.


NO!!! you are the aussies of the northern hemisphere 

Mmm this banananana (I never know when to stop) is so good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm tired of mistaking the title of this song. It's called Moonshield, not Moonshine. Each time i see it i feel like taking a drink.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wait....helping develop a full on racing car???? Holy shiit.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Time is passing by so slowly tonight.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, it's 12:55am and someone is walking downtown with a chainsaw. Wtf is wrong with people who drink so much??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wait, a chainsaw?? Hope the police pick him up soon.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe he just wants to do some charity tree trimming. People with chainsaws are so misunderstood.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The 5mg increase in Paxil already started working. I don't know how long I will stay on that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i started watching it a while ago, but never got far... is it worth a second try?


Definitely. But I guess it depends on your sense of humour. :stu

I have come to decision, Rice Milk > Oat Milk > Soy Milk and way down at the bottom is cow's milk.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

What does Google's logo mean today, and why don't they have an "alt text" for it?

Haha, I honestly just got it as I was typing that out. I'm an idiot. That's some funny **** right there.

Google FTW.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

If Bigfoot were to exist, somehow get a hold of a laptop with cellular WiFi, and figure out how to use a web browser, I wonder if he would be on this forum.

I think I need to go to bed. Too many thought experiments going on in my head that really belong in dreams.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> If Bigfoot were to exist, somehow get a hold of a laptop with cellular WiFi, and figure out how to use a web browser, I wonder if he would be on this forum.
> 
> I think I need to go to bed. Too many thought experiments going on in my head that really belong in dreams.


I think Bigfoot is blurry, that's the problem. It's not the photographers fault, Bigfoot is just blurry. And that's extra scary to me, cause there is a large, out of focus monster roaming the country side.

---Mitch Hedberg


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Every time I look at the GLBT forum I feel like I'm intruding.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No one has posted here for hours now. You guys are SO slack.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Shhhhh! They're sleeping!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Shhhhh! They're sleeping!


I was trying to until somebody woke up this thread again and gave me a compulsion to post in it. :no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I was trying to until somebody woke up this thread again and gave me a compulsion to post in it. :no


Ohhh, what horrible person could've done that? People are so rude!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Ohhh, what horrible person could've done that? People are so rude!


Must of been an Aussie. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That was not a good idea. Ugh.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> The 5mg increase in Paxil already started working. I don't know how long I will stay on that.


Wat dose u on now ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Horray for 3 day weekends!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

If it weren't for conspiracy theorists, the government might actually have to pay people to come up with ideas for them.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i love it when someone who puts so much effort and is so self conscious of their appearance accuses me of being shallow. lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

being locked out of your own house is no fun.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't believe he actually just did that.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh two more days until college.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank Christ the weekend is finally here.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I just remembered that last night, at 3am, I was really tired and couldn't fall asleep, so I watched my first ever Aussie Rules football game. It's pretty interesting, easy to understand. Some of the ways they pass the ball are funny to me, but it's still much better than rugby, which is what I always thought it was.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ive only had 2 hours of sleep but i dont wanna get off youtube


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I broke my regular glasses a while back & I'm blind without some form of glasses so I've literally been "wearing my sunglasses at night" for the last while. Well today it's out of the darkness into the light, I have new glasses. Many people say the sun makes the smile, I wonder if my return to light will have a similar effect. I'm not particularly optimistic but I've got to give it a chance


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ospi said:


> bah. up at 7am so I can clean the veranda....
> 
> /SUPERMASSIVEEYEROLL


Bahaha I definitely sang that (in my head) to the tune of Muse's Supermassive Black Hole xD.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could weed whack before going on my bike ride.....or I could wait until tomorrow. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Maybe he just wants to do some charity tree trimming. People with chainsaws are so misunderstood.


:lol

Exactly.

Wow, I think I actually figured that part out on my own without having to hear hold music for ten minutes, advertisements, and then, finally.....foreign dude who CLEARLY can speak better english if he could just slow down. I know you can do it! I've heard it!

Words pour out like sand and I'm on the other end all: :um I'm sorry, could you repeat that?
Do you have a pause button?
Can you just transfer me over to someone else?

What a mess lol. Can I enjoy my laptop now? It's been two weeks. I paid my first bill. I had to laugh. Oh, how I laffed. Explanation of my bill tells me, "Your first bill is *unique*." Lulz, unique in the sense that it's three times as high as the rest should be? Will my other bills be significantly _less_ unique? That would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No Moe, you aren't allowed in the garage. He's acting so weird this morning.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the weekend is almost over :|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to stop being so obsessed with getting things 100%. Sigh.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know why people take little kids to the mall and subject them to noise, bright lights, sugar, crowds, keep them strapped in their strollers and then reprimand them for crying.

Of course that is only one side of 'the story'.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bah my first panic attack in months, but I persevered and ended up enjoying the night!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Bah my first panic attack in months, but I persevered and ended up enjoying the night!


Somebody buy this man a drink.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Bah my first panic attack in months, but I persevered and ended up enjoying the night!


yip!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the man's an *******, but he sure can cook.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm surprised my cat isn't sitting my sister's suitcase. I'm also surprised she isn't trying to put him in there and take him with her.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I had yet another perfectly good opportunity to ask John out or at least get his number but I didn't, because I'm a complete ****ing wimp.

He's a sweetheart though. I ran into him over by the tree where a lot of the campus smokers hang out. I told him that I'd left my car downtown and was planning to walk to it. He told me about the free bus system, he takes it so he can get back to his car. So I took the bus with him, and he offers me a ride downtown so I can get back quicker. 

And now I have this long weekend a-****ing-lone, my only friend, Daniel, is off in Memphis, I dunno why. And I have no way of contacting John, the only way I'll see him again is to run into him on campus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish people would let me do what I am supposed to do. :troll


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

that was fast.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is ah.............strange.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You guys are still watching me how sad, I wonder what's up now.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh my Buddha


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

OK. Colllege tomorrow.




!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She's great at putting me in a bad mood. There's not really any relaxation going on in this house unless you're on something. Which reminds me how much it blows that the liquor store closed at 5 and nothing is open tomorrow. I'm ****ing bored. What's a good action flick? I looked around the net and didn't really see anything.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Damnit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> My friend got to meet the Jonas Brothers. I feel strangely jealous. hahahaha :um


How does one feel jealous about that!!! 

Looks like I will be a tour guide around Brisbane.....


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just got this from StumbleUpon:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't like this at all. :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> I just got this from StumbleUpon:


I often feel like the guy with the hidden sports car


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I just got this from StumbleUpon:


haha that's brilliant.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That was an ironic picture :yes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It is bizarre listening to yourself speaking in Japanese.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> Thank Christ the weekend is finally here.


And *poof* it's gone.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I contribute nothing to society and Im not sure if I ever will. What's the point of my life anymore? I exist because some people would be sad if I suddenly wasn't here anymore. That is what has kept me alive since I basically decided to give up on getting better. This is the first sad mood Ive had in about a month. Not even weed is helping at the moment. Boooooo. :|


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

God, so lonely. Should have ****ing got John's number. ****. ****. ****.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I contribute nothing to society and Im not sure if I ever will. What's the point of my life anymore? I exist because some people would be sad if I suddenly wasn't here anymore. That is what has kept me alive since I basically decided to give up on getting better. This is the first sad mood Ive had in about a month. Not even weed is helping at the moment. Boooooo. :|


 :squeeze

I kind of feel like coffee, even though I really hate it. Probably better not to if I want to sleep tonight lol. Maybe I'll have some tomorrow.
All day I've been thinking, "Oh, I've been together with my boyfriend for 7 months now" It's actually next week, I dunno why I've been thinking it's the 7th.:stu


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay rain!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yay rain!


lol was going to post the same thing.

About bloody time!!!!!!!! Ahh I love the smell of rain!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't seem to get that stupid Black Eyed Peas song out of my head. It's been there _all day._ I'm going to go crazy soon.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

omg...im glad im feeling a lil better


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

That stupid Black Eyed Peas song is now back in MY head. But I kinda like it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

go to bed already.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My neice starts school tomorrow. Grade 5. She's taking extended french, just like I did at that age. I cant wait to help her with homework. Hopefully she doesn't get kicked out of extended french like I did, for telling our french drama teacher to "**** off".
Yes I used to be a very bad kid.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I need to get back into meditation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yay rain!


We got a surprise 53mm this morning from a heavy thunderstorm with lightning so loud it woke me up! 
(That's 2.15 inches of rain for the English!)

...in the meantime...36,150 posts?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dammit, what was I going to call that?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Watching Planet Earth. What an amazing planet this is.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't care. i'm happy.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Started college today...wasn't too bad actually...doesn't look like I'll be joining the loners club any time soon 
Managed to befriend a couple of people even though I knew hardly one there...have a bleepin' headache now though...Gah must be because of Geography...I dont know why but I somtimes get a headache specifically in geography lessons...maybe it's because it's so boringly interesting.
I don't know why I picked it for A levels...probably drop it for A2.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

People are so funny sometimes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Banzai said:


> Started college today...wasn't too bad actually...doesn't look like I'll be joining the loners club any time soon
> Managed to befriend a couple of people even though I knew hardly one there...have a bleepin' headache now though...Gah must be because of Geography...I dont know why but I somtimes get a headache specifically in geography lessons...maybe it's because it's so boringly interesting.
> I don't know why I picked it for A levels...probably drop it for A2.


^^ Well done, really important to try to befriend people over the first few days, will make a world of difference both to your social life and your grades (since you have people to study with etc).


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ^^ Well done, really important to try to befriend people over the first few days, will make a world of difference both to your social life and your grades (since you have people to study with etc).


Thanks 
I told myself that I had to be more open (even though I was hella nervous) since it's alot harder to befriend people as people start to form groups and stuff.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I hear a meow. :heart


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Mom gave me a gift card to Barnes and Noble. Awesome. I bought The Trial by Kafka, Memoirs of Hadrian by Yourcenar, The Moon and Sixpence by Maugham, and Faust Part 1 and 2 by Goethe.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm feeling too lazy to start my day lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am seriously obsessed with this album.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think I've been at peace with anything all weekend.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish I could find the skipping rope. x_x


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

If I could be a verb, I would be free.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

"I'm here. I'm still here thinking..."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice to see you here, Gerard! 
How have things been?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I'm beginning to fully realize how different my world is from everyone else's.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I wish I could find the skipping rope. x_x


Hi, my name is Justine and I'm a Random-Thought-of-the-Day-aholic.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Gulp, 3 months working in Malaysia......


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Hi, my name is Justine and I'm a Random-Thought-of-the-Day-aholic.


..I'm surprised no one has told me to make a twitter.


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

My neighbors are turning me into an insomniac. Crazy/barking dog to the right, annoying teenager who blasts his music with his window OPEN, to the left. Where are my earplugs.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I hate X*





*replace X with anything you want.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

416girl said:


>


Clean up your PM mailbox.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Leave Sunday for the opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How can I afford all the meds and therapy we need?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Medicate with drugs and alcohol, (NOT), just commune.
Call me I'll come running


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I feel like a 90 year old man today.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't want to disappoint you, but


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

i need to get myself out of this.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Gulp, 3 months working in Malaysia......


What's Malaysia like? Sounds pretty exotic haha. Is it safe? Good luck man, hope you don't get hurt.

...I hope she gets home soon. :|


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm sick of being in this place. I want to see this whole world, every little bit of it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The peace and quiet ends today, I'm sad.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

no risk no fun, right?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This rain is so gentle. Makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> What's Malaysia like? Sounds pretty exotic haha. Is it safe? Good luck man, hope you don't get hurt.


Not sure yet Lucas  I heard it's quite a nice place apart from the ridiculous heat and humidity. Oh and shopping is meant to be really good!!! lol.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Could someone please pass the heroin shaker? I let a girl (aka I let myself) make me sad again.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

All these body fat calculators are telling me that my measurements are invalid and then they come out as negative. Am I just really terrible at measuring?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

odicepaul said:


> Medicate with drugs and alcohol, (NOT), just commune.
> Call me I'll come running


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahahaha somethinginthewind, I know that far too much (apart from the wiggling eyebrows at me xD)


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Girl: "So how did you get home on Friday?"
Me: "John drove me to my car."
Girl: "Aw. Do you have a crush on him?"
Me: "Um... Yeah."
Girl: "Aw."

My question - She's never seen me with John ever. She has no way of knowing that I have a crush on him. So either A: John told her something about my obvious crush on him that he's being oblivious to; or B: She has ESP. Which is it?

The only reason I told her the truth and not the knee-jerk "No!" was that I figured it might get back to John through the grapevine. I could really use all the help I can get. It still freaks me out that she would instantly ask that. Because the only other option is that she assumes that I have a crush on anyone I beg a ride off of.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Girl: "So how did you get home on Friday?"
> Me: "John drove me to my car."
> Girl: "Aw. Do you have a crush on him?"
> Me: "Um... Yeah."
> ...


Maybe he asked her to find out for him? Your crush might not be as obvious as you think. I've dated girls with SA before. It is very hard to get a read on ya'll sometimes. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for 19 hours straight!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

**** I'm nervous.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been up for 19 hours straight!


go to bed!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

epril said:


> go to bed!


i haven't heard that in a long time 

i had a rare good day and now my mind won't shut up and it's 230am. next time i have a good day i'm taking melatonin at 10pm. that should shut it up!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is my hundredth post in this thread, I know, that's really surprising isn't it? The rest of the week is going to be miserable because I have no yoghurt left.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm trying to master an American impersonation, but I can't quite get the hang of it. I just want to sound like Orson Welles or Rod Serling.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I've spent nearly all the money I won in August on weed, poker and sports gambling. I had close to $2000 and I have about $550 left. 
I deserve to be as unhappy as I am deep down inside. In a few weeks, it'll be like that month long high never happened. I suck. Boooo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A little furry thing has decided to occupy my bed...


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

aw. what kind of little furry thing? cat, dog, raccoon, danny devito?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Danny Devito xD xD hahaha

Sunday is drawing closer.....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Pocketfox said:


> aw. what kind of little furry thing? cat, dog, raccoon, danny devito?


This little furry thing. He thinks this is his bed now. -_-


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hydration is key to staying hydrated. ? :eek


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Fire alarm - enough excitement for the day.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

................................,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,............................................. .....
...........................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,..........................................
......................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,......................................
..................,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\... ..................................
................;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\....................................
................\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/...........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,................................
.................\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*.............`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,...............................
...................\llllllllllll,-~*........................)_-\..*`*;..)..............................
.....................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~................../...............................
.....................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;.................../.\..............................
.................../.../..../..../..,-,..*~,.`*~*..................*...\.......................... ...
...................|.../.../..../.*`...\................................)....)¯`~,........... .........
...................|./..../..../........).........)`*~-,............../.....|..)...`~-,..............
.................././.../....,*`-,.....`-,....*`....,---......\...../...../..|..........¯```*~-,,,,
.................(............)`*~-,.....`*`.,-~*.,-*.......|.../..../..../...............\..........
..................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*.............|.,*...,*....|.................\.........
......................*,.........`-,....)-,..................,-*`...,-*.....(`-,..............\........
........................f`-,........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*.....,-*......|....`-,...............\.......


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Too much time on your hands!


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

Holding onto something I can't have. It's just like me to torture myself. But why? Oh, right, I enjoy pain.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

every new idea gets boring after 30 seconds. this one too.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i didnt know eminem went through a phase where he gained a lot of weight...but he's back in shape now...he should be my inspiration


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll miss the breeze circling through this place when the winter gets here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Now that it's fixed I feel an overwhelming urge to go to bed. That wasn't supposed to happen! Lol. Well, got my hair appointment for Sat., didn't have to flip out on a Bell representative, ate on time, didn't miss my bus. Phew. If too many things go wrong at once I kinda lose hope for a while. That phase could be over (the things going wrong part), but I won't press my luck.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice and quiet here. Oh, what luxury after a hard days work!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

How could I let this get to the second page? Gosh, I am ever so disappointed in myself.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> How could I let this get to the second page? Gosh, I am ever so disappointed in myself.


Haha same here. I hate letting threads get too far away from my last post, cause I check when there is a new post on this thread by going to the last post I made here and it's so annoying to have to scroll down and click for the next page.
I like to have one random thought on each page. Man Im lazy.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Have you heard?

Oh you haven't heard the news?

...what news, you ask?


...the bird bird bird, the bird is the word, I say the bird bird bird, the bird is the word...

Yeah, too much Family Guy for me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I know I can I know I can I know I can


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_Just hold on loosely, but don't let go. If you hold too tightly , you're gonna lose control o/`_


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Anyone else hate their job?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so happy because for the first time ever, I have...a locker. Where I can...put stuff in it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^!

The first week back to school is exhausting. Why does everyone feel the need to contact all their acquiatances and try and hang out just because school is back in? I never get invited anywhere, which I normally like, and then this week I'm being harassed by people I hardly talk to because it's the first week back! Lets hang out! We haven't seen each other all summer! Let me just settled back into my isolated school routine already.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^!
> 
> The first week back to school is exhausting. Why does everyone feel the need to contact all their acquiatances and try and hang out just because school is back in? I never get invited anywhere, which I normally like, and then this week I'm being harassed by people I hardly talk to because it's the first week back! Lets hang out! We haven't seen each other all summer! Let me just settled back into my isolated school routine already.


Wow I haven't seen you post in a while. Wanna hang out?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Feminine people (that's my new PC term meant to include _some_ women) are so easily offended. It's actually quite impressive that they've survived for so long.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder what's going to happen when both of these dryers go out at my apartment complex, since my landlord won't get off his butt to fix anything. I don't wanna have to hang my unmentionables out for the world to see. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't weigh myself this morning and I don't even feel tempted. I even looked at myself last night and realised that I need to put on weight - not lose more. This is a nice feeling, I hope it lasts.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Esperanto. It seems like a good idea.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Esperanto is the language the robots will favour when they take over the world.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow. They're playing in the UK, Europe and Asia. To think that I'd go to shows where there'd be 40 max people and they're going overseas now. What the hell.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My body was so shocked by my sudden decrease in calories, and 10 minutes of high intensity exercise, that I lost 2.5 pounds in 24 hours.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hah he knows that excuse is a lie xD


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a bad feeling this week is going to be one of those weeks that turns into forever. I hope I am wrong about this.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

THIS IS MY 100TH POST!
*CELEBRATION*
WOOT
*CONFETTI*
...yea...I'm done now....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You missed the obvious smiley, tsk tsk.

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

o noes! epic fail on my part
maybe if I didn't use quick reply all the time....(but I'll never stop! I'm using it right now!)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The mess in the kitchen is so huge that I don't know where to start.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> The mess in the kitchen is so huge that I don't know where to start.


Start with trying to trick someone else into cleaning it. It's worth a shot, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I find it absolutely absurd that many people consider window shopping in a mall or catching a bus somewhere or things of the like "getting fresh air", it's getting out yes but to me fresh air is a stroll through a field/park not heading from one indoor location to another


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Guess it's just me


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

This week has been really long...I'm so glad it's finally the weekend.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish I were smarter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mow the lawn.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't know wth just happened, but I hope it happens more often.


----------



## mm222 (Aug 17, 2009)

*LSD anyone?*

Wondering what an acid trip is really like?

I dont think ill ever try, so i'm left to wonder...and maybe watch "fear and loathing in las vegas" again to try to shed some light on this. Don't know why I am so pre-occupied by this, for Gods sake nobody has even mentioned the drug since the 80's!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I just had a fight with my only friend.

I've been absolutely begging him to talk to me for the past three days (I haven't seen or talked to him in over a week, sporadically asking him to meet me throughout the week, those requests were completely ignored). Three days ago, I asked him to please get dinner with me, I'd pay, I just had to talk to him. He said that he already had plans, but he'd have dinner with me the next day. The next day I ask him once again to talk to me, but he's "not feeling like going out." Four in the morning last night, he wakes me up to get some Ritalin from me. I give it to him. He says that he's been out with his brother and other friends at the bars. Uh-huh. He apologizes and promises that he'd get dinner with me today, he'll pay, he's just really sorry. He's gone within five minutes, takes the pills and leaves.

Of course today I once again try to get him to talk to me. He never even bothers replying this time. I'm just so incredibly mad at him. Three days I've been begging him for *a conversation* and three days I get ditched, ignored, used for pills. I finally tell him that I'm finished with his bull****, to either start treating me like I'm actually his friend or get the **** out of my life. He tells me to "go ****ing unload on someone else." I reply that he knows damn well that there is no one else. If he's going to be such a ****ty friend that he won't even deign to talk to me when I'm stressed out to the point of absolute implosion, then is he even really a friend in the first place?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

So I guess I'm alone in the world again. I figured it was only a matter of time.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Cloud 9? I'm on Cloud 2,000,000,000,009.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> So I guess I'm alone in the world again. I figured it was only a matter of time.


Aww bezoomny, that's kinda ****ed up. Sorry to hear that. You seem like you'd be a good friend to have.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Queensland is now going to be in a drought again since I've had 750mL of water.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> So I guess I'm alone in the world again. I figured it was only a matter of time.


oww, I'm sure he will come to his senses and realise he is letting go of his closest friend. Are you still going on your date?



strawberryjulius said:


> Queensland is now going to be in a drought again since I've had 750mL of water.


So YOU were responsible for last years droughts???? *shakes fist*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Can't please everyone :stu whatyagonnado


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wow 24 hours to go.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

So yeah like stuff and blablba and things


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Cats Cats Cats
They do not fly like bats
Ever since little kittens
Woolly woolly woolly mittens


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

didja hear it??? didja hear it???




no, that's not my dog. 
i own a mosquito. I've been tempted to squish him, but he keeps me company at night by whispering sweet nothings into my ear.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm from Holland. Isn't that vierd?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

mm222 said:


> Wondering what an acid trip is really like?
> 
> I dont think ill ever try, so i'm left to wonder...and maybe watch "fear and loathing in las vegas" again to try to shed some light on this. Don't know why I am so pre-occupied by this, for Gods sake nobody has even mentioned the drug since the 80's!


Drugs are for losers mate you'll grow out of it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Drugs are for losers mate you'll grow out of it.


Oh? :sus Drugs as in alcohol and prescription pills, or drugs as in the kind that are legal in some places and illegal in others, ie prescription pills?

Random thought: I wish I could go to Cali so I could legally smoke some badass refer and become a loser to get rid of these morning headaches and sick to my stomach feelings that I've been having.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really should do something about my procrastination for college...although, I have no idea what.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i really really want to get this done tonight... but it is a lot of work.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my weed is sticker smellier and a hell of alot more potent than your weed.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A certain moderator has ruined this place for me. Oops, I might get banned for saying that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i think i'd rather live a dangerous life...than whatever this is.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I really wish I knew what I said wrong. I bet the real meaning wasn't as bad as it sounded. :doh I need to think more before I talk, and not talk so much when I am heavily medicated.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm growing so tired, my head is dropping to chin on chest, my eeyelleiidddsssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Cucumber up your nostril? Asparagus in your ears?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, I need to eat 759 more calories to gain weight.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I miss her heaps. Heaps!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Holy crap the teletubbies are boring, who is their target audience? Infants? And its creepy, with that windmill thingy sprinkling drugs on them and all...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

it seems that pigs do fly. interesting.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish I knew if they were really ghosts.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm tired of feeling tired.  And I'm not even doing anything lol.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Could someone explain to me what neurotypical means? I've just done an online test for Asperger's and it said something about it, only I have no idea what it means  (And English isn't my first language)
Thanks


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The return of mserychic? Wha?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Could someone explain to me what neurotypical means? I've just done an online test for Asperger's and it said something about it, only I have no idea what it means  (And English isn't my first language)
> Thanks


Wikipedia says it refers to someone that is "normal" (not autistic).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurotypical


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You could be a little more enthusiastic...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

The world truly is going mad. Why does this girl want me to join this acting club...seriously! I will not go because:

1. I really don't have the time - i have enough school-work and training to last me a lifetime.

2. ME?! ACTING?!! Not in a million years. Unless of course, they have a role that could properly suit me... something along the lines of an undertaker...

3. Why me? and who is this girl anyway? - she is not in any of my classes - she's not crazy about science and maths. I think she said she does Drama, English... and another thing which i can't remember.

Conclusion: I don't like turning people down, but this is just a plain, flat, NO.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hm, I should really do something about my presentation writing skills...apparently, it'll help me remember my notes...like by underlining in fancy colours or using a highlighter or something...

In another post, Yay, first payment of EMA sometime next week (£30 quid a week just to go to college - not bad, aye? ). If I don't use it on anything stupid, I should have enough for a Tocco Light in about 3/4 weeks. I don't even use the main functions of a phone (i.e text/phone) - I'm just buying it for the music/games/something to do when you're bored and ah, of course, the most important thing of all, as a time keeper.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Game day. Rawr.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, that concludes the second pair of boots I liked that went poof.

I'm never going to find anything.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a party to go to. I think I'll wear my kilt.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

what a waste of a weekend this has been so far ..


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have left an entire week's worth of homework for the last 4 hours of the day and nearly all are due tomorrow...Gah, I really should have learnt my lesson from procrastinating last time...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

It's hard for me to enjoy myself when I'm dealing with that.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^I can relate. Unfortunately it happens to the best of us, them whateer....


Note to self: Flies love window screens and hairspray 'cause they keep flying into my hair and won't move from the windows.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

mserychic said:


> it seems that pigs do fly. interesting.


:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm never watching football again. My team sucks. Kind of like how I always say I'll never drink beer again, after it gives me a massive hangover.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been trying to eat more but now I've lost weight, huh? And now my scales come up with an error. =/


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

2 types of medication, a counsellor, a therapist and 4 new amazing friends, and i feel quit possibly more depressed and anxious than before my treatment  something really isnt right there...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Uh oh...I'm starting to see planet earth again. I didn't miss it.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> I'm never watching football again. My team sucks. Kind of like how I always say I'll never drink beer again, after it gives me a massive hangover.


I can relate, my football team sucks. For a period of a few years (around 2005), we had a star player and we were decent but he got injured and now we have returned to our regular horribleness.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

How am I like a ****ing guy magnet only when I'm pretty much taken?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> The return of mserychic? Wha?


i saw a piggie fly by so it was pretty much required. you can't argue with flying pigs or they'll attack you with curly tail bombs.



LostInReverie said:


> :boogie :boogie :boogie


and a :boogie to you too!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> How am I like a ****ing guy magnet only when I'm pretty much taken?


God has a great sense of humor?

Oh yeah, wanna go on a date? :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Do you think PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE is a good application essay? For the length of an entire page? Can I do that?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

small moths are also attracted to my hair. it must be the wispy stray hairs. And my hair is going down.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> Do you think PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE is a good application essay? For the length of an entire page? Can I do that?


Don't forget to write, "with cherry on top"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't seem to stop biting my nails.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Could someone explain to me what neurotypical means? I've just done an online test for Asperger's and it said something about it, only I have no idea what it means  (And English isn't my first language)
> Thanks


Neurotypical is the nice, relatively new term used in psychological contexts as the new 'normal', or average, or accepted. It's what people without obvious social awkwardness are labeled. It's what you'd be like if you didn't have the neurological differences in your thought patterns that make you appear abnormal, or atypical, not typical. I guess it's what every person with SA or Aspergers may wish they could be, or not, as some "Aspies", opposite term for NT's, enjoy their eccentricities.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Do you think PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE is a good application essay? For the length of an entire page? Can I do that?


You can make pretty designs out of the letters, too :lol  j/k

Another Monday, but at least it will be sunny. We are finally making up for the cold July we had this summer.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, it's seriously time to attempt sleep. I can feel the zombification process starting already.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

if i had the money honey i would buy me many honeys and have nothing to do with someone like you.





 my god its a ****ing song about some ***** whining cause he dosent have enough money to keep his gold digging girlfriend/wife around.

why is this **** whining? hes a rich rock star that bangs a pile of groupies every other day?

id like to kill this guy and all his band mates plus the producer who came up with the idea to write a song that all the suburban ****heads of the world can relate to.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It's like trying to crack an armored safe with a flashlight and a screwdriver. I ain't MacGyver.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

..only *I* can prevent forest fires..?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i cant believe monk will be over in december...but thanks to my horrible memory ill be able to watch the episodes over again every three months


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

ASDA are doing 2 bottles of fairy washing up liquid for 97p and my brother has just went out and bought £4s worth. Well, that should make my mother happy.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

freaked out about nothing...again. 
and tomorrow seems pretty frightening right now.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

wow, this is the best year I've ever had. I'm sure happy with some of the decisions I've made.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My head hurts, and I have nowhere to even lay it. I try my own shoulder, but then my neck hurts.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I read recently that the Real World had 50,000 applications. That's amazing man, such an even number like that. You'd think it would 50,008.

---Mitch Hedberg


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't posted here yet haha. I don't want to go out today.  I don't want to go outside at all. Sigh.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

frick! on a stick!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

hmmm.. arent you supposed to get better when you see a therapist? according to the online questionaire i've gone badly down hill in the week and a half since i first saw him :s
i blame work. bunch of selfish toss pots!!! i could be on the road to recovery without that place bogging me down!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to stop being so lazy, perhaps..


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I need to stop being so lazy, perhaps..


How about you start _trying_ to be lazy, then maybe you will end up being lazy about that. 

And no, it didn't work for me, lol.


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

Why am I having such random thoughts? they seem so insightful, but other people would think I'm just dumb. hmm.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

how can you be fast asleep?! you aren't going anywhere!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

What a gloriously rainy day today - I walked all the way to Mcdonalds by myself at lunch time in the pouring rain and with no hood up either - truly the symbolic image of a loner. I've probably caught a cold now :roll.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

i made a person whom ive never met before laugh twice today ...yaaaay :blank


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

what is this feeling and how do i get it to go away.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I cleaned up the brush pile and was hot and sweaty. I took a shower and I'm still hot and sweaty but at least I smell better!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> I cleaned up the brush pile and was hot and sweaty. I took a shower and I'm still hot and sweaty but at least I smell better!


I still have your kilt wearing comment in my memory, and now _this_?! :| JK!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not a great picture but just for you Thomas!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

No... I'm not going to click on it... dammit!!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am just a bundle of loneliness, unluckiness and blahness.


:blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why did my cat have to come in and be all cute when I have to throw him out soon?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish I had chocolate chips for the cookies


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been selecting random emails and other things that I've written, and putting them into a Gunning Fog / Flesch-Kincaid readability statistics test available online.

It seems nearly everything is unnecessarily convoluted. 

This post, however: drat, even this post is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am wearing out :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

An omelette is not enough for lunch.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I used the wrong 'their' in a post. Something is definitely up with my brain.:doh Work, damn you!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My friends finally left me alone tonight. We hang out maybe 10 times in 2 years...and then 10 times in 2 weeks. Social overload for me. And I'm supposed to be hanging out with them again tomorrow night. I dont get it. I mean, I love these guys like brothers, but I don't like them right now lol. It's never just the 2 or 3 of us. Always has to be a god damn party.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> My friends finally left me alone tonight. We hang out maybe 10 times in 2 years...and then 10 times in 2 weeks. Social overload for me. And I'm supposed to be hanging out with them again tomorrow night. I dont get it. I mean, I love these guys like brothers, but I don't like them right now lol. It's never just the 2 or 3 of us. Always has to be a god damn party.


You've been leaving me for them? :cry

I'm kidding, I hope you're having a nice time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Another big day ahead, and I couldn't be more excited!!


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

No matter how good I might be feeling about things beforehand, the effect of talking to my parents is always the same: an overriding sense that I don't deserve to exist (that everything about me is inherently shameful) -- and a few days of intense anger, self-loathing and hopelessness - any progress made, erased. This pattern, repeated, has made for a lifetime of failure and doubt. I don't think that it's something I should allow to continue but I don't know how to make it _stop_.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

is too much to ask for my coworkers to think for themselves?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

nubly said:


> is too much to ask for my coworkers to think for themselves?


Yes. :b As this youtube video proves.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_
*Listen Here*_​


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am a complete ****ing idiot.


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Yaay! Twenty posts! This has to be a record (for me anyway)! Haha :clap:boogie:yay:haha:kma:lol:banana:eyes


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> You've been leaving me for them? :cry
> 
> I'm kidding, I hope you're having a nice time.


Yes, I'm sorry! Haha. I'm going to write you an email, right now.

Talking to my neice on MSN is kinda funny sometimes. She finally changed her name on there to her proper name. She usually calls herself Mrs. DiCaprio...she's obsessed with Leonardo.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i cant sleep


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

DuncanThaw said:


> I've been selecting random emails and other things that I've written, and putting them into a Gunning Fog / Flesch-Kincaid readability statistics test available online.
> 
> It seems nearly everything is unnecessarily convoluted.
> 
> This post, however: drat, even this post is.


convolution is good!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

...I don't wanna die. I sometimes wish I'd never been born at all...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why is there so much noise and energy in the room? STOP IT!!!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Being an heir to a stinky person means airing out the el stinkitude.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Kaminari... pikari!
Kaminari... pikari!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I must say that today was the funniest thing
Into the house a duckling I did accidentally bring
Around and about the little fellow went
Perhaps seeking some delectable kitchen scent
Or maybe it was just a little confused
To that end I am rather frankly amused
Pity did I feel for the poor little fellow
Being so small and round and yellow
Thus I did grant him the gift of food
And oh did it lighten his mood
At last I did show him the way
Out the door he went, again free and into the fray


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I miss him


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I miss him


Don't be silly, Im right here.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> I miss him





pokeherpro said:


> Don't be silly, Im right here.


Haha, I was just going to tell her sorry that I couldn't be everywhere at once.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Don't be silly, Im right here.


LOL there you are.!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There is a hell of a lot of sex offender talk in the news lately.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> There is a hell of a lot of sex offender talk in the news lately.


Are you worried that the police are onto you?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Are you worried that the police are onto you?


It's probably a better idea if I answer that in PM. Haha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Lost 5 times, broke about 10 road laws and took 2 hours to do a 15min trip. But I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Lost 5 times, broke about 10 road laws and took 2 hours to do a 15min trip. But I wouldn't change a thing.


Causing trouble already, of course. Haha.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Positive skill from having SA-learned to spell embarrassment correctly, consistently and effortlessly.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_A: Banzai, why is it that you only ever answer "something", "anything" or "nothing"?
B: I dunno
A: So what do you do when you go home from school?
B:Nuffin'
A: What? You just go home and stand there like this *hunches shoulders, pulls a dead face with mouth hanging down* until tomorrow morning?
B: Mhhm. Summink lyk that.
A: Come on...you must do something. Do you do that with your mum as well? "Banzai, what would you like for dinner?" "Nuffing", "Banzai, I'm going to give you 1 million pounds, what do you want?""Anyfing" *continues humorous annoyance*
B:Fine! When I go home, I watch porn everyday!! Are you happy now?!
A:!!!!Banzai!!! Seriously?!?! Do you really watch porn when you go home from college?!!Are you serious?!?!
*continues*
B: -rolls eyes-_

Lol, it's annoying but it seriously makes my day :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my eyes! x_x


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I had to sneeze about 27 times in the last three minutes. I feel kind of lightheaded.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I figured out if I stopped smoking weed, drinking Diet Coke, and ordering the Sports Package on television every month, I could save $2000 by next July. I think I can do the last 2 pretty easily. But man I dunno if I can survive without the first one. 
2 out of 3 ain't bad, right?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The greatest discovery you'll ever make may be finding out who you really are.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Fudge Brownie Pie

I so want to make that. I miss baking. I apologise if anyone is currently dieting.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Why can my friend get everything handled to her so easily? 

A guy who loves her, a job she only applied for yesterday, huge amount of confidence, being attractive, have an amazingly thin body that everyone loves etc


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I am happier than I have ever been.
This is my favourite time of the year. September/October/November. Baseball playoffs and the NHL starts up again, weather is finally bearable and I'm allowed to wear hoodies again. I'm high as ****, I think Im in love, and I live with 2 of my fave 5 people on earth. The only thing that sucks is the panic attacks when Im somewhere that I can't easily escape from.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sick of this ****ing "can-do attitude" bull****. Thanks, Campbell Newman.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

^_^ been signed off work for a week!! ^_^


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Internet connection is back!


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm starting to open my eyes, and realise who my true friends are. Sad thing is, none of them really do give a **** about me.
But I don't think I really care.. I've found someone who's given me a lot of support, and that has a lot in common with me, and hopefully one day I can see them a lot more.
If not, I always have my brothers, they're my real best friends, and they're not going anywhere.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> Fudge Brownie Pie
> 
> I so want to make that. I miss baking. I apologise if anyone is currently dieting.


I just bought an 8x8in brownie with German Chocolate frosting !!!!

Thank goodness I run tomorrow.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I am happier than I have ever been.
> This is my favourite time of the year. September/October/November. Baseball playoffs and the NHL starts up again, weather is finally bearable and I'm allowed to wear hoodies again. I'm high as ****, I think Im in love, and I live with 2 of my fave 5 people on earth. The only thing that sucks is the panic attacks when Im somewhere that I can't easily escape from.


Woot, sounds great Lucas lol, I love sports season as well but unlike you mine is coming to an end  Who is the lucky girl???


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Fudge Brownie Pie
> 
> I so want to make that. I miss baking. I apologise if anyone is currently dieting.


Mmmmmm.

How about soft & smooth big chocolate chip cookie + fudgey ice cream?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Woot, sounds great Lucas lol, I love sports season as well but unlike you mine is coming to an end  Who is the lucky girl???


One of my sports, baseball, is coming to an end in October. But that's when hockey starts so Im always covered throughout the year one of my teams is always playing.
And I shouldn't say her name cause I met her on here lol.:um 
If she wants to be known, she can be. But I'm the lucky one, not her, no matter what she says haha.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Mmmmmm.
> 
> How about soft & smooth big chocolate chip cookie + fudgey ice cream?


No need for the spoons, that thing has a handle on it lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Mmmmmm.
> 
> How about soft & smooth big chocolate chip cookie + fudgey ice cream?


Haha, stop teasing me!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> No need for the spoons, that thing has a handle on it lol.


Yup. I had one of those at Cheddar's after high school graduation day, and another on my birthday. It was sooooooooo delicious, right Strawberry?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe heaven is where eating one of those things actually helps you get into better shape.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Me: "So the strangest thing happened. While out with John I met some guy named Clyde. Next day Clyde is asking me out. Funny, eh? I had to decline, though."
Friend: "Why? You're not married. You should have gone out with him."

I could not ever date two people at once, ever. That sounds crazily dishonest and I really like one more than the other anyway.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was going to start relaxing until I realised I still have to make my bed. x_x


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Argh why is it that every Fridays it takes nearly 2 freakin' hours just to get home from college?!?!
...I think I shall take the train from now on, on a Friday.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm which of the 5 bedrooms should I use tonight???


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Hmm which of the 5 bedrooms should I use tonight???


use all of them


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Efsee said:


> use all of them


Simultaneously?? Hmm I may need to defy a few laws of physics for this one.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Wishing any fellow jews out there Shana Tova U'Metuka


My religion tells me that the guy I'm supposed to believe was God himself(Jesus)was actually a Jew...so does that make me a distant jew? I hope it does but even if it doesn't, Shana Tova U'metuka to you too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

OK world bend over! *inserts nuke* ... *presses button*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

There are 15 Google indexer robots roaming the site.:afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

_"Women are more likely than men to attempt suicide as a result of depression, however men are more successful in their suicidal attempts than women. Seventy percent of suicide attempts by women are by overdose or similar methods, while men more often choose a more violent method, such as a self-inflicted gunshot wound."_

That's interesting, I didn't know women are more likely to attempt suicide than men.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You gotta know how to play your cards when you've got a good hand.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, this is my final post.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> Oh, this is my final post.


Why?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> You gotta know how to play your cards when you've got a good hand.


More importantly, you gotta know how to play your opponent when you _don't_ have a good hand.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> _"Women are more likely than men to attempt suicide as a result of depression, however men are more successful in their suicidal attempts than women. Seventy percent of suicide attempts by women are by overdose or similar methods, while men more often choose a more violent method, such as a self-inflicted gunshot wound."_
> 
> That's interesting, I didn't know women are more likely to attempt suicide than men.


Not sure how much I would believe statistics like those though, the results could vary country to country as well for example (cultural differences blah blah).

Anyway, my first weekend and day off in KL, should be getting a phone call to head out soon!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently I'm not fat enough to donate blood lol.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

wtf??? I gotta move the heck outta here before I lose my mind.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Mika new album out - hm it's not that bad I guess.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

...yep. This seems about right...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> More importantly, you gotta know how to play your opponent when you _don't_ have a good hand.


very true


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The other option was simple & even recommended but instead I remain in limbo not knowing your plan of action yet expected to stand beside you in support


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it so much to ask for to have someone - _anyone_ - to be there for you?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

oh lawd I think my family is buying two puppies.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i wish i could stop being an open book.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's that time of the year again... all i want to do is sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to get as much out of today as I can because it is supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thomas Paine said:


> Why?


Sorry, I'm just a downer.

I meant 'final post of the day.'


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> Sorry, I'm just a downer.
> 
> I meant 'final post of the day.'


No worries, haha. I was actually trying to be funny by being a pain in the *** making you post one more time by asking you why it was the last post. 

Glad you just meant for the day though.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> FML.


:eek and you look so sweet and innocent.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

6 hours without SAS was torture!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

416girl said:


> Hmm, you changed it  You're not a horrible person, btw.


I am, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It turns out it was worth repairing over buying another


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How ****ing stupid is it to take out a $6000 car loan when you can't even buy bread?????


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's so hot. ): If this is what spring is going to be like, imagine summer...


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> Going through LOST withdrawal


I am only up to season 1. 0 I am such a latecomer to the party. It is fantastic that is it on hulu! I hope I can finish before the last season begins.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I know I am addicted to SAS now because I had a dream it was down forever last night xD


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am nervous about going out tonight! I don't want to go out after 10pm and do karaoke... nervous. :\


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I am nervous about going out tonight! I don't want to go out after 10pm and do karaoke... nervous. :\


Have fun!!, hopefully once you get there you will lose the nerves and just enjoy yourself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The same lighting that made me look sickly at Christmas now makes me look too dark.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This nice breeze isn't doing as much as I hoped it would.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> This nice breeze isn't doing as much as I hoped it would.


Maybe supplement that nice breeze with the scent of a fresh fudge brownie pie to gratify your mood?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wanna feel wanted.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I saw you watching me and i know it's because of my good looks.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

If I had a whole gym all to myself, I'd be Hulk Hogan in no time.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

When will I be taken away from this horrible life.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Even though all of my past relationships were horrible and I'm not looking right now, sometimes I just really really want a boyfriend to snuggle and talk about ultimate reality all night with.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I need a job..I can't even afford gas money for my car.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm I can always text her instead of using the phone.........


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Answering those questions brought back some forgotten souvenirs. Thats good sometimes.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Hmm I can always text her instead of using the phone.........


Uh oh, does Ospi have a girlfriend?

I wonder how long it'll take me to screw this up. Haha...alright.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> Uh oh, does Ospi have a girlfriend?


haha no, just a kind offer I was given but chicken to do anything about.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Opened my garage to get something outta my car..I felt something tickle my feet......it was a rat :/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

to delete or not delete, that is the question.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

SAS is working? Yay!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Why am I trying to convince this girl that she's too good for me? I mean, she is, but she doesn't need to realize that! I'm gunna end up pushing her away, I know it. 
Why am I posting this here haha.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> SAS is working? Yay!


I know right? I didn't know what to do with myself earlier.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I know right? I didn't know what to do with myself earlier.


yeah, i was scared for a while


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I can see myself failing Politics AS level in one years time. Argh I'm such a bleep for not dropping it and now it's too late! There is no way in the world I am going to cope. I might as well prepare myself a corner to go cry in in one years time. Gah why the hell did psychology have to be a "soft" option?!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I'd change skies for him.
> :mushy


he's lucky :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wishes my GPS was not suicidal, it wanted to drive off a bridge


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The blood, sweat, and tears best be worth it.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> yeah, i was scared for a while


I hid in the closet:afr


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Whats wrong with me..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Whats wrong with me..


I must ask myself this question 100 times a day.:|


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why am I still sitting at this computer posting and reading posts when I need and should be doing something?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

caflme said:


> Why am I still sitting at this computer posting and reading posts when I need and should be doing something?


I'm pretty sure it says in the bible that God rested on Sunday to watch the NFL...so if you don't like football, you should be allowed to relax and do whatever you want, like sit online and doing nothing but browse this site.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I knew better then to watch that ****ing game.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll go offline and go to bed in 5...4...3...
Who am I kidding.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> Being an heir to a stinky person means airing out the el stinkitude.


*snaps fingers*

Wait, we _are_ at a poetry reading, right?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

omg omg omg I did washing!!!!!!!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I just logged onto an old yahoo account I use just for school, and realized a former classmate sent me an IM about a month ago. Talk about a slow reply. Somehow I don't see myself saying, "That account is only for nonSA people like you. And I don't really know any so I don't log onto it." Oh geez, I start school tomorrow.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank God there truly are compassionate kind-hearted people in this world.

And seriously, when are food scientists going to develop and market chocolate ice cream that tastes rich and creamy and has no sugar or calories? This I will gladly turn in a script for; I swear at least for me it is the best quick acting anti-depressant I've used


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

epril said:


> And seriously, when are food scientists going to develop and market chocolate ice cream that tastes rich and creamy and has no sugar or calories? This I will gladly turn in a script for; I swear at least for me it is the best quick acting anti-depressant I've used


It's the sugar. If they added heroin to sugar free ice cream, it would taste rich and creamy too. 

Random thought: I feel like going to the library tomorrow for the first time in several years. Wonder if I'll still feel that way tomorrow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do I always feel so dehydrated? Sigh.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I've always been fond of martial arts. Perhaps I'll join a dojo sometime once I am better established. I'd like to study Muay Thai, Tae Kwon Do, Judo, and Brazilian jiu-jitsu; perhaps even a little Capoeira.

And I want to learn how to do the Robot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"What appears to be the officer, problem"


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

here we go again...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Pills are good, pills are _GOOOOOOOOD._


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why is it taking so long to show its effects?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> I've always been fond of martial arts. Perhaps I'll join a dojo sometime once I am better established. I'd like to study Muay Thai, Tae Kwon Do, Judo, and Brazilian jiu-jitsu; perhaps even a little Capoeira.
> 
> And I want to learn how to do the Robot.


My favourite character in Tekken was the one who did Capoeira. It'd be really awesome to learn. Wow, I miss Tekken.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Fruit is no substitute for a cupcake. I mean fruit is nice and everything, but sometimes what you really want is a big, fat sugary confection. Now is one of those times.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Demerzel said:


> I just logged onto an old yahoo account I use just for school, and realized a former classmate sent me an IM about a month ago. Talk about a slow reply. Somehow I don't see myself saying, "That account is only for nonSA people like you. And I don't really know any so I don't log onto it." Oh geez, I start school tomorrow.


Maybe u can ask them if they wanna hang out and go to a karaoke club after school. Woo!

Anyways, it's 8am pacific coasters. Time to get up!!:clap


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really do miss the wildlife of Africa


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll never get this essay done. I wish it would just write itself. I hate cognitive psychology!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "What appears to be the officer, problem"


better slow down on that drinking!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

please be an easy day..


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I found out today that I can't handle criticism. At all.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

You know... September hasn't been all that bad. I really can't complain. One of the things I like most about September is that it's not August, July, June, May, or April.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay, seriously...I need to get off my *** now and get some stuff done. No more internet!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Good Afternoon


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well this is certainly challenging, but it could be what I need.

What I also need is an SLR camera, but that'll have to wait until I'm less broke.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Soon.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I rarely post on this site anymore.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Owning a pet is a privilege, not a right. If you aren't prepared for the responsibility, time, training and medical costs, that goes into having an animal companion for their entire life, DON'T GET ONE. >.<


^:yes

..I haven't done anything yet today, so lazy..


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I got drunk. Oops. Goodnight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Owning a pet is a privilege, not a right. If you aren't prepared for the responsibility, time, training and medical costs, that goes into having an animal companion for their entire life, DON'T GET ONE. >.<


Agreed, the neighbors behind us are a prime example of this, there is no way they should be allowed to own a pet 

Another day at the apartment for me, will get some work done today!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just pick up the phone and do it...okay.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Answer the phone already.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

It's so rare to connect with someone on a personal level like this.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

1 night stand........................


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ err

Need to go for another drive around this crazy city for ****s and giggles.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> ****s and giggles.


:lol that's what I need!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i feel like...
you wouldn't like me if you met me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I did it! And spoke really well too..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> 1 night stand........................


...are you offering or something?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

please just don't yell


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Oh my Buddha! It was the first day of college today, and what a mad house it was! Thanks to budget cuts at universities and rising tuition, a lot of people are going to college first and then transferring to uni's later. Trying to get parking today was insane! And all the classes I went to were filled, and people were trying to add. Too many people & not enough classes. Total insanity! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

lyssado707 said:


> Maybe u can ask them if they wanna hang out and go to a karaoke club after school. Woo!


And then afterwards we can go to parties and a dance club :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Uh, so the job agency lady hasn't answered to my email because she's been calling my mobile. My old mobile, mind you. I'm such an idiot!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Been there, done that. The first conversation is always interesting, "why have you not been replying to my messages?". "I never got any messages!!".

Mmm, Maccas......fail.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor kitty.

This makes me so sad, people are sick.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Poor kitty.
> 
> This makes me so sad, people are sick.


holy sh*t!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would end up in jail for a long time if I got my hands on people who did that to animals.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Poor kitty.
> 
> This makes me so sad, people are sick.


How about we hold _him_ down and slug him in the face 13 times?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I think that would be taking it a little far, but certainly they deserve some kind of punishment more than a slap on the wrist which is all they would get in this country with our pathetic justice system.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

=\


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I would end up in jail for a long time if I got my hands on people who did that to animals.


You'd have to get in the queue behind me.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ahhhh, I think the rats living in my neighbor's tree finally jumped over to our house :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> Ahhhh, I think the rats living in my neighbor's tree finally jumped over to our house :mum


You need a resident python!! Got one who lives in our roof and we have not had rats or mice for years. I shall name him Billy!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There have been two rats in my backyard. One was killed by Moe (when he had teeth) and the other by rat poisoning. I didn't really want my mum to kill it, I think they're kind of cute.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Did I ever post my rat story here??? I don't think so, well here is a fun random discussion story!!!

Well, a couple of years ago while driving i had a large rat run along my arm and out the drivers window before windsurfing on the bonnet of my car at 80kph till it disappeared back into the engine bay.

Well I had been trying to catch it with no luck so i decided to search for where the thing could be hiding. What i found was quite a surprise, seems the "son of a *****" I was chasing is actually just a "*****". They were in the boot under the spare wheel.

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/2241/38236138zl0.jpg

Took them to the vet where they were put down, didn't have the heart to do it myself.

We eventually found mother dead in the shed a week or so later.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ that's real nice to look at just before I try to go back to sleep with my hangover. 

Thanks lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i see that the cash for clunkers program wasted a lot of tax dollars and plunged americans further into debt. way to go barry!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Poor kitty.
> 
> This makes me so sad, people are sick.


that poor little kitty. I'm so sad. I have a kitty about the same age named Smokey. I just want to go hug her and love her.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why is it I keep telling myself about all the work I'm going to do, turn around, take a swig of water, clean off the counter, turn back toward the computer desk, and feel an eerie ominous calling to the computer chair, and my fingers start typing away? AAArrrGGGhhh!!!!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Whatever the **** it was that I smelled in my water bottle has had me nauseous for the past several hours.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh dear... I think I from now on I should act more like a politician. As in... have more...tact, and not necessarily say what I really think. I have hurt many people's feeling with my blatant lack of tact... I bet many people think I'm a horrible person. But really, I'm not.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"i got no motivation 
where is my motivation"


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

<3 Your are my only


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Pirates don't care about their rep.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Thomas Paine said:


> Pirates don't care about their rep.


Incorrect! They shoot for the meanest. nastiest, scariest rep they can.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I finally have a Tocco Lite which makes it my 4th Samsung phone 
On a negative note, I think I have just been consumer duped - not once on the Carphone Warehouse website does it say you have to pay £20 _every_ month to get, so called "unlimited text" and "unlimited web browsing". Eurgh, what a complete waste of £20 quid.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Incorrect! They shoot for the meanest. nastiest, scariest rep they can.


Those are just the fake/wannabe pirates.  Real pirates just do it for the thrill of piracy and their bad rep naturally follows.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

She caught a rusted can, a few twigs, and the biggest fish in the class! Yipee!!!:boogie:clap


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sore n tired n sleepy n **** n jizz n stuff


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna beer too ugh i can dream huh ?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've spent 7.1 days watching anime in the past two years, that makes me feel less bad.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was just thinking of the dust storm we had the other day and now it's dusty outside. Weird.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am especially introverted today.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm missing out on an awesome dust storm


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My friend/guy I may or may not be dating just caught the swine flu. Poor thing.

Now I'm neurotic about catching it because I was probably around him when he was contagious...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I'm missing out on an awesome dust storm


..I'm housebound because of it, I'm pissed lol.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm feeling a little better after that convo.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm really good at sleeping. If there was a pro league for sleepers, I think I may have been a #1 draft pick.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I reckon I would give you a run for you money sonny Jim!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I just slept from 7am until 11pm. And I am still in bed an hour later, on my sisters laptop. Go me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok you win, I can't compete.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I really like The Monkees.










Seriously.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Pinky: Gee Brain, what do you want to do tonight?
The Brain: The same thing we do every night, Pinky—try to take over the world!

They're Pinky and The Brain. Yes, Pinky and The Brain. One is a genius. The others insane.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hah, best cartoon.

mmm that Malaysian food went down well for lunch!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Aw, poor thing caught the swine flu on his birthday, of all times. I'd hug him if he weren't so contagious.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why do I feel so sick..here goes another sleepless night :/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That better not be a headache I can feel.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, when I say 355mm I don't mean 370mm, for the 10th time I PRINTED IT OUT IN COLOUR AND BOLD LETTERS FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmm... three hours of sleep or no sleep at all? I think we know the answer to that.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> hah, best cartoon.
> 
> mmm that Malaysian food went down well for lunch!


You are currently in Malaysia. It's all Malaysian food.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Touche! Though I meant the fresh local stuff and not the usual maccas, KFC and 2 minute noodles.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I wouldn't want to talk to me either.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol Oopsie Daisy, got in trouble from apartment staff for having music a little loud :S I thought I was the only one staying here!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so excited about next week. So excited that I don't want to sleep tonight.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's over. Why doesn't she get it?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Observe the *Earth*.














































What is Earth compared to that?

Better yet,


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Observe the *Earth*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOWWWW!!! That's my thought. O.O


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I am having a conversation on MSN right now with a friend, who is telling me about a conversation her and I had a few days ago, that I don't remember having. The thing is, it has to have happened, cause she's talking about things she'd only know about if I told her. Lol. I'm completely screwed. Time to put the bong away buddy.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Gee whaddya expect from working in an ecology area? Skipping round the ecology area, sniffing flowers and looking at butterflies?
Well _duh_, of course there's gonna be worms and spiders and what crap - get over it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

When will he stop wittering at me? By the time he explains the same thing for the fifth time, I'm more confused than I was when he started. *And* in a Scottish accent. *sigh*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I notice from posts above that Uranus is bigger than the earth, but not as big as Jupiter, which must be of great comfort.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

What's the saying... it's not the size that counts?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I _am_ going to finish the improv program at Second City.
I _am_ going to finish the improv program at Second City.
I _am_ going to finish the improv program at Second City.

I need to psych myself out and chant this sentence every once in a while. I am going to start Level C soon and at the end of that level there is a short 15 minute ensemble performance. After C there are 2 more levels each with performances. The Level E performance is 45 minutes but I am assuming by that time 45 minutes will be very easy. Also, one of my friends from the class completed the writing program and she said that she will write a sketch show for us possibly during this term. Yay!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww ****y **** homework


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No I will not reading your ****ing essay.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Nex said:


> WOWWWW!!! That's my thought. O.O


Ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to the bathroom. :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

20% of my posts are in this thread, haha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is some seriously complicated geometry I have to model.


----------



## Hoofservant (Apr 15, 2009)

My dog died and my truck broke down. Now all I need is a man who done me wrong and my life is officially a country song.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hoofservant said:


> My dog died and my truck broke down. Now all I need is a man who done me wrong and my life is officially a country song.


I'm sorry about your dog. :squeeze


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Nothing really matters.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't get addicted to this game again...oops.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> Nothing really matters.


I disagree. I don't think nothing really matters that much.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My nose is stuffy and I'm sleepy. I'd better not be getting a cold!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Sheep" by Pink Floyd has to be one of the greatest songs ever made ever and ever ever.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Yet another virus gets cyber-friggin'-b****-slapped by McAfee. 

Silly virus. McAfee is a pimp. You can't play him.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some kind of rat dog endlessly yapping outside my window, sdjfsjdfvc


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, 416girl!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I cannot WAIT for this day to end. I have tomorrow and Monday off, I am so looking forward to it, I really need this time to myself. 

and something's got to give job wise. Please, big job guy in the sky, let me have that union job, or the one at the charity. please. my rainbow is overdue.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> "Sheep" by Pink Floyd has to be one of the greatest songs ever made ever and ever ever.


You have good taste.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

what happened to Dave Chappelle?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1000th POST!!!!!!!!!




























:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I really fancy some ice cream but what type to get? Do I splash out and go for exepensive Ben & Jerrys or the own brand I usually get as I'm a student.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Treat yourself!! I bought one of those expensive tubs awhile ago and it was so worth it, just to have a nice tub of quality ice-cream to myself for once.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know if they have a Cold Stone ice cream store anywhere outside of California, but it is like the crack cocaine of ice cream. And I don't particularly like ice cream.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

inna sense said:


> what happened to Dave Chappelle?


Haha, no kidding. It's like he's disappeared to go off tweaking somewhere, lol.

Actually, Entertainment Weekly has apparently been wondering the same thing:
http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,1060812,00.html


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

"A panic attack causes the fastest and most complex reaction known within the human body. The symptoms of panic attack include immediate alteration of the functioning of the eyes, several major glands, the brain, the heart, lungs, stomach, intestines, pancreas, kidneys and bladder, and the major muscle groups. The cardiovascular system is launched into overdrive, and the rate of respiration increases. The metabolism is increased, and excess amounts of sugars and fatty acids are released into the bloodstream. This physical response can lead to emotional responses such as the belief that one is dying. Generally speaking, the more physical symptoms one has during an attack, the more emotionally devastating a panic attack can be."


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm anxious! These later classes are no good for anticipatory anxiety.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my procrastination is getting worse.

and i don't know who i'm trying to impress anymore.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sore, sore sore, tired, sleepy, sore.

True Story


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Stupid referees, why do I have to have some? Ughh.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Kyaa said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday, 416girl!
> ...


aweday (())


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I disagree. I don't think nothing really matters that much.


That didn't make sense when I was sober but now I'm baked and it does. Technically nothing can matter cause nothing isn't anything. So, everything doesn't matter. But does everything include nothing or is that possible? 
Uh oh, I've gone cross-eyed.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Sore, sore sore, tired, sleepy, sore.
> 
> True Story


..n ****. You forgot to say that.

and "n ****" is NOT what it looks like. Thank the filter for that.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> That didn't make sense when I was sober but now I'm baked and it does.


I wasn't kidding when I said somewhere on this site that mixing caffeine and barbiturates was fairly similar to eating pot edibles, lol. 

Only it's dangerous if you're not careful.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> That didn't make sense when I was sober but now I'm baked and it does. Technically nothing can matter cause nothing isn't anything. So, everything doesn't matter. But does everything include nothing or is that possible?
> Uh oh, I've gone cross-eyed.


It still doesn't make sense to me!

Also, I'm an idiot.:|


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> That didn't make sense when I was sober but now I'm baked and it does. Technically nothing can matter cause nothing isn't anything. So, everything doesn't matter. But does everything include nothing or is that possible?
> Uh oh, I've gone cross-eyed.





strawberryjulius said:


> It still doesn't make sense to me!


LOL, it also has a double (or triple) meaning if you're using Cowboy slang. 

Example: "It don't mean nothin'!"

Enjoy pondering all that during your high. :twisted

Hmm... maybe I will keep this up until you share. ;P


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a horrible song stuck in my head. Just one line from it. From Family Guy "You've got AIDS, not HIV, but FULL blown AIDS! :evil".

Gahhhhh, make it stooop! :hide


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nex said:


> I have a horrible song stuck in my head. Just one line from it. From Family Guy "You've got AIDS, not HIV, but FULL blown AIDS! :evil".
> 
> Gahhhhh, make it stooop! :hide


I died laughing the first time I saw that. Terrible, but man :lol.

/random: I get a lot more done with headphones on.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Uh, the email didn't go through. I'm screwed. o.0

Edit: disregard this, I'm being stupid again, lol.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"I'm sorry for being so boring."
"No, you're not boring, I'm boring."
"You're not boring..."

Introvert + introvert = crazy fun times.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> "I'm sorry for being so boring."
> "No, you're not boring, I'm boring."
> "You're not boring..."
> 
> Introvert + introvert = crazy fun times.


 I can imagine. Almost as bad as "no you hang up first".


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Almost as bad as "no you hang up first".


Aww, come one. That's cute. ;P


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hey everyone!!

XOXO*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy ****, it's Coco!! =)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

7th rejection email..or is that 8 now? lol. Oh well.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish they would come to work to we can discuss it now and not at 6pm....


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I wasn't kidding when I said somewhere on this site that mixing caffeine and barbiturates was fairly similar to eating pot edibles, lol.
> 
> Only it's dangerous if you're not careful.


Haha, that's okay, I'll stay with the sticky icky. It does the trick and if everything goes right, should give me some sort of life-ending disease by the time I'm 60 or so.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I can't win.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> Haha, that's okay, I'll stay with the sticky icky. It does the trick and if everything goes right, should give me some sort of life-ending disease by the time I'm 60 or so.


I wasn't trying to convince you to try anything else, I'm actually jealous that you have the sticky icky. Mostly what you find where I live comes from Mexico, is poor quality to begin with, and then they compress pounds down into the size of coffee cans to get it across the border. Meaning you have to break it apart and a bunch of it ends up as powder. Not to mention the seeds. It's a pain in the *** and not worth the money.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> 7th rejection email..or is that 8 now? lol. Oh well.


That'd make me pretty miserable...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know...*strokes goatee*


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn. It really _was_ a dream? It felt so real.


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

My younger sister got more "action" this week than I had this year. Plus her boobs are bigger. FML.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nex said:


> My younger sister got more "action" this week than I had this year. Plus her boobs are bigger. FML.


Smaller breasts are better, imo.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Smaller breasts are better, imo.


And mine!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if there's anything better than listening to The Fugees, when you're stoned.
They just make you want to kinda nod your head...


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ready or not, here I come, you can't hide.
I'm gunna find you, and take it slowly...


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a friend I love so much. I don't know. I just love him.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well this night unexpectedly turned out awesome.


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

I actually had the guts to use the phone today, -pats self on back-. Now, if only I had a life..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My friend has called me probably 20-30 times in the past 5 days. I've ignored the call every single time. Sometimes I'm asleep. Other times, I'm not. But even when I'm asleep, I wake up, see who is calling and ignore it. I actually like this guy too, but I just prefer being alone I think. Isn't that weird? The only person I'd like to see every day is my future girlfriend.
What really sucks is that he'll eventually just come over and knock on the door and my sister will have to let him in cause she's home.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I was in a really good mood today for no reason, especially as I had two boring lectures and a dissertation meeting.

Edit, I'm still in a good mood I have just had a shoutout on Judge Jules radio show, as I wrote on his facebook page!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Uhh, I'm the laziest person ever.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I like when my roommate isn't home & I can sing songs I would never admit to liking loudly in the shower. ROFL. ^.^


Oh I did this once, thinking I was alone and when I got out of the shower my sister and her bf mad a surprise visit and had these dirty smirks on their faces when I greeted them. SO EMBARRASSING.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

This is dumb.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> This is dumb.


I thought it was kinda clever 

I should really stop listening to Linkin Park. Destroying my musical rep.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm absolutely sickened by the reaction to Mackenzie Phillips. I've been watching the entertainment news on HLN. Why the **** would she and like three other people either in or close friends with her family lie about sexual abuse? Seriously.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I don't know if they have a Cold Stone ice cream store anywhere outside of California, but it is like the crack cocaine of ice cream. And I don't particularly like ice cream.


AZ and PA have them


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> "A panic attack causes the fastest and most complex reaction known within the human body. The symptoms of panic attack include immediate alteration of the functioning of the eyes, several major glands, the brain, the heart, lungs, stomach, intestines, pancreas, kidneys and bladder, and the major muscle groups. The cardiovascular system is launched into overdrive, and the rate of respiration increases. The metabolism is increased, and excess amounts of sugars and fatty acids are released into the bloodstream. This physical response can lead to emotional responses such as the belief that one is dying. Generally speaking, the more physical symptoms one has during an attack, the more emotionally devastating a panic attack can be."


sounds like your brain on drugs


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Who decided my self worth?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Pimple. On my nose. :|


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Missing somebody you've never met is so...frustrating.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Missing somebody you've never met is so...frustrating.


Is it me? 

It's not me, is it. :cry Haha.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Is it me?
> 
> It's not me, is it. :cry Haha.


I think you'd cry more if it actually was you. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I think you'd cry more if it actually was you. :b


So you don't miss me *at all*?

No messages for you! :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> So you don't miss me *at all*?
> 
> No messages for you! :b


Of course I do, it's actually your turn to write back...I guess you have better things to do. Hmm..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh you two :roll

I need to lay off the maccas, like srsly, my body rejects it yet I keep eating it.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

You damn Aussies and your maccas.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn Americans and their Maccas!!!!! They are the ones who gave us this disease  You Canadians are not far behind either, in fact I am aboot to death stare you right now eh!!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Damn Americans and their Maccas!!!!! They are the ones who gave us this disease  You Canadians are not far behind either, in fact I am aboot to death stare you right now eh!!!


How dare you, you bloody wanka!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Alright mate, you and yer sheila outside right now! Gonna finish this like real blokes mate, right after I finish this can of VB!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, you two. :roll


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> You damn Aussies and your maccas.


LMAO. I think they must all have shares in Google inc. or something. I just had to look that up.

Wow, I really woke up early this morning.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah me too  Looks like a man hug is in order.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Instead of us hugging it out, lets both hug the same girl, one of us at a time. That's kinda the same.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No but..... 

/sobs


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It is now morning in Virginia.
http://tomorrownowforever.com/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Possibly the greatest image ever created in the history of man.










Bow to your god, Mr John Petrucci.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Uho... here comes a massive migraine aura which will be followed by a massive headache. This is what I get for falling asleep early, waking up early, and screwing up my sleep cycle.

Aargh... I can barely see what I'm typing anymore due to the giant blind spot I have.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL, found this song a mate and I did in 2003 I think. We were supposed to be doing a maths assignment but instead we spend all day making this. I remember it took us 31 takes cus we could not stop laughing.

http://www.myspace.com/poobrothers

Yes, we rap about poo.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My face, along with my left arm have now ""fallen asleep" and become numb. This is going to be epic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> LOL, found this song a mate and I did in 2003 I think. We were supposed to be doing a maths assignment but instead we spend all day making this. I remember it took us 31 takes cus we could not stop laughing.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/poobrothers
> 
> Yes, we rap about poo.


:lol - hilarious.
Pooin' we, pooin' me, pooin' you! 
We can poo 'til the day we die.
Your accents are barely there. 
Funny rap.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I really like The Monkees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Me too.

For serious too. :yes*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*This place still doesn't allow moving avatars? Wtf? That's . . . (enter bad word)

I'm kinda down today.
Wish I could make the bachelorette party tonight, get trashed, dance like a fool and watch some idiot dance in front of me as I cover my eyes in disgust. There would be fun. There's a bus.

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why don't I just take a hammer to my skull? I think if maybe I weren't conscious this would be bearable. I'm glad my mom called and said the shop is probably too busy for my appointment today. I read letters much better when my head isn't aching so badly.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Finally. A day with no plans.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I read something worth sharing:

"Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does."

So true.

While I was gone I took up Facebook & Twitter. I just trashed Facebook (F. . . the f. . . . ers) that place is clique city. So . . (enter bad word here). It was good. Until my two not-really-friends took residence there together and treated me like a fool. "Ur not funny" and "Do you even know what I'm talking about?" were the two last responses I got from them. Who needs enemies when you have awesome friends like that?

I start school next month and soon will be taking up kickboxing. I will have my own bag and KICK THE LIVING . . . . OUT OF IT EVERY DAY to get my aggressions out. Life has many stressors. Especially mine, so I need something to kick the . . . . out of. People are out because it's illegal and immoral so I need a bag.

True story.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Catch everyone on the flipside.

Here's wishing everyone at least a mediocre weekend but preferably a good one. . .*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Holy ****, it's Coco!! =)


*Hey Njodis!! *:squeeze

oke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay I'm going for real now.

Buh bye

<3


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

_Social anxiety_... Ugh. I _hate_ that term. It just sounds so _ugly_, the way it rolls off your tongue and into the ears of others around you like some type of insidious poison.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Finally, I can rest today.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I heart my dog. He is an awesome part of my life.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Possibly the greatest image ever created in the history of man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus must have been the only white guy hanging out in that area of the world at that time in history. 
I like this picture better:


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

max4225 said:


> I like this one


I wonder where this Jesus hides his bong.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> I wonder where this Jesus hides his bong.


I bet you could actually turn that one _into_ a nice bong.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just want to be happy. None of this fake sh*t.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Every day of my life I'm half expecting someone to walk into the room and pull off their wig, exposing himself to be Howie Mandel.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I just want to be happy. None of this fake sh*t.


*I hear you there.

*hugs**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Every day of my life I'm half expecting someone to walk in the room and pull off their wig, exposing himself to be Howie Mandel.


*I know what you mean.*
:hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Jesus is my homeboy.*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Should I be doing something useful? Nah...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I hear you there.*
> 
> **hugs**


Thanks, Cokes. Welcome back btw! =]


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I think about running away way too often. And then, thanks to the Internet, I allow myself to explore where I'd go and what I'd do. When I realize I can't do it alone, I'm disappointed. Even if I did have someone tag along, would it be that great? Would I feel safe? Would I feel comfortable? *shrugs* I dig the fantasy though.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh so ****faced btw aww man im gonna sleep til 3pm or summit srsly.

Welcome back coco n ****


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hmmm, I guess I'll try that. I hope it's not more of the same.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

njodis said:


> Every day of my life I'm half expecting someone to walk into the room and pull off their wig, exposing himself to be Howie Mandel.





CoconutHolder said:


> *I know what you mean.*
> :hug


I have no idea what you mean, lol. *scratches head*


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I would ****ing kill for a bowl of mac and cheese right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Ugh so ****faced btw aww man im gonna sleep til 3pm or summit srsly.
> 
> Welcome back coco n ****


I don't think I've ever seen a post of yours without asterisks, haha.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Uh oh...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My god I need food, and I need it NOW!


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

I feel like I have been lying to myself my entire life.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

ugh, that's what i hate about being a girl.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a curse, really. I often strap pillows to my feet just for everyone's safety.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Cricket season is here once again. How wonderful.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

On the plus side, free unlimited texting for a month. on the down side, nobody to actually text to. great. ah well, at least i have slow mobile internet to enjoy :roll

On another note, i really need to sort out my organisational skills - i havent even put half my notes into ringbinders yet.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I think its rained every day this week.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Thanks, Cokes. Welcome back btw! =]


*Thanks! =)

Came back to join the partay.

*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Ugh so ****faced btw aww man im gonna sleep til 3pm or summit srsly.
> 
> Welcome back coco n ****


*Thanks! It's nice to "see" everyone again and $*&^. :yes

. . . and the "new" people I haven't met that are taking residence on "Random Thought of the Day" ~ It's nice to meet you. :yes*


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

i wonder what a raccoon taste taste like *thinks*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Okay I'm out of here, must seize the day. Much to do. *


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Imagine ghosts, gods and devils.

Imagine hells and heavens, cities floating in the sky and cities sunken in the sea

Unicorns and centaurs. Witches, warlocks, jinns and banshees.

Angels and harpies. Charms and incantations. Elementals, farmiliars, demons.

Easy to imagine all of those things: mankind has been imagining them for thousands of years.

Imagine spaceships and the future.

Easy to imagine; the future is really coming and there'll be spaceships in it.

Is there then anything that's really hard to imagine?

Of course there is.

Imagine a piece of matter and yourself inside it, yourself, aware, thinking and therefore knowing you exist, able to move that piece of matter that you're in," to make it sleep or wake, make love or walk uphill.

Imagine a universe-infinite or not, as you wish to picture it- with a billion, billion, billion suns in it.

Imagine a blob of mud whirling madly around one of those suns.

Imagine yourself standing on that blob of mud, whirling with it, whirling through time and space to an unknown destination.

Imagine!

Written by Fredric Brown, 1955


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Pialicious88 said:


> i wonder what a raccoon taste taste like *thinks*


like chicken.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Where you used to be, there is a hole in my world, which I find myself walking around during the day, and falling into at night. I miss you like ****.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a post of yours without asterisks, haha.


Haha i'm jst **** at expressing myself.

Ugh soooo much homework to do today


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It's going to get ugly, but I have to do this. I've had enough of this crap, and it's time to move on. I won't make progress until I get out of this place. I have to be firm, it's time.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

soo thirsty. this is crazy.
oh, and why can't i bring myself to care?
i'm trying but i just don't give a damn.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Almost time to "take my balls out of my purse". I've got to cross the Rubicon.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If Marilyn Manson shot snot at me, I would rip his ears off.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's kind of ironic how the season in which everything begins to die is the only time that makes me feel truly alive.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"the good life" by weezer. i love this song so much atm.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Three shots of synthetic heroin in my *** within 24 hours means that I'm going to wake up with a sore *** and not even have an excuse like an orgy or prison to blame it on


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Three shots of synthetic heroin in my *** within 24 hours means that I'm going to wake up with a sore *** and not even have an excuse like an orgy or prison to blame it on


Damn, I keep falling asleep at the keyboard while I'm in the middle of posting a sentence.

I think bed really might be the best place for me right now, like the doctor said


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> ...
> :|
> lol


I'm having a real bad migraine and they've been shooting me up with painkillers via my *** muscle.  Makes me a little loopy. Muhahaaha


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> I just said the words "wow high school was ages ago" to someone. I feel old now. hahaha
> 
> hahahaha one time for a vaccine the nurse asked me if I wanted it there or in my arm. I was like :sus, she was like "some people like it there!" The animals at work don't have a choice rofl.
> 
> ... & I'm going to stop discussing *** needles now.


Hehe, I don't mind as long as the nurse is pretty.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i refuse to buy the 'anxiety' brand line of clothing! How stupid. It gives me chills just thinking about it.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

I must have some late night addiction to computers because I refuse to go to bed and I have to get ready in 3 hours. And I'm tired.

What the hell.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My dryer's not drying.

****!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I really hate that computer voice when it says "humiliation"
That usually means i had a fully loaded weapon and some fker killed me with a saw while i unloaded my ammo on him.

I need more practice, or I'm too damn old to play those kind of games and expect to win against trained kids.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> It's kind of ironic how the season in which everything begins to die is the only time that makes me feel truly alive.


*Fall is BY FAR my most favorite time of the year.* :yes


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Making progress in conquering anxiety is like pissing yourself in a black suit...it's a nice warm feeling, but no one seems to notice.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My dad never freaking stops talking. :fall I need my own place.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel awful.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I hate using the computer lab computers. The flash isn't updated and of course you need admin privileges to update it. So no games or chat for me...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quarter awake.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

strawberryjulius just posted.

Now I really want a strawberry julius.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had no idea I had such a powerful effect on people, haha.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I want strawberryjulius too...not the drink though. :b:lol


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm ****ed.. Can i have a new life please?


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope I'm not too late... hope they still have some in stock.

:?


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a song stuck in my head and it's really annoying me.

Also, i just suddenly realized i'm 24. I really don't feel it. Good job i don't look it either i guess?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

every night i hate the process of falling asleep and every morning i hate waking up and end up too tired to wake up before 11...looks like that'll continue again tomorrow...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy **** what a day. So this is what it feels like to be part of motor racing? Pulling an all nighter it seems.

And I wouldn't change a thing, **** I love my job.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

****. Only halfway-finished my Greek. ****. I have to go home and take a shower and be at French at nine. Then I'll have one more hour to finish. It took me four hours to get halfway-finished. I'm dead. Lobur will kill me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

10th rejection letter, now? Should I start a collection? Haha.

My homeroom teacher from school feels honoured that I asked her to be my referee. How sweet.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Why is crying so cleansing??


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

**tired**


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Just do it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kjsahdfklhva how the **** did i do it before!!!()@(*@#$)*(#@%)[email protected]#


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I know I was meant for more than this!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus, this weather is perfection. Nothing is better than a cool breeze and dead leaves. Fall > every other season.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Yup, my *** hurts from the shots, and my head still hurts a little. What a ****ty monday.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*I DO NOT WANT TO GO TO CLASS.* Someone make it go away.  I don't wanna be a big girl anymore.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^ :hug


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Not impressed !


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^ :hug


Thank you.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My twin sister is dead to me. How sad.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> My twin sister is dead to me. How sad.


Did you get the money back before you whacked her?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Did you get the money back before you whacked her?


No, she told me she would but I waited all weekend and now she's living a few hours away. She told my parents she wasn't paying me back. They said they'll talk her into it. My entire family can't believe she's not going to do it. But it's no longer about the money. The things she has said to me and my family about this have been really mean and hurtful. I only have 2 sisters now. I hope I never see my twin again.


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

i don't think i can say what i'm thinking right now...ok, it involves the "big O" and how it's turned into the little o, or the non-existent o....  

sad sad sad.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh 2 weeks into college and I've already been late 3 times. Apparently, 10 times in the whole year means a meeting with the head of year and 14 times (or maybe it was 40...) means you get kicked out!!! :eek.
Gah, why didn't I just go to a nearer college already.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yep, that's a gibbon.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

but i don't want to!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Making progress in conquering anxiety is like pissing yourself in a black suit...it's a nice warm feeling, but no one seems to notice.


Bahaha...:yes
Ah well, people never noticed when I was down, either.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

Why is marriage the 'best day of your life'? What bollocks. If it's the best day, then what's there to look forward to after that? Marriage is just a beginning, it's not the peak of life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My parents don't get along anymore. I drown them out with my music during the drive to work. I've considered bussing, but I'd be getting up around the same time anyway. Most of the time I just can't stand them.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zabriskie Point, Amargosa Range, Death Valley National Park.

That would make a righteous desktop image.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> No, she told me she would but I waited all weekend and now she's living a few hours away. She told my parents she wasn't paying me back. They said they'll talk her into it. My entire family can't believe she's not going to do it. But it's no longer about the money. The things she has said to me and my family about this have been really mean and hurtful. I only have 2 sisters now. I hope I never see my twin again.


Really sorry to hear this  Sounds like she is having an attitude problem. I'm sure over time things will solve themselves and you will be back like your old ways though.

As for me, I hate sleeping in! Means I have no SAS time before work!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

The SAS Man is trying to keep me down. ;P

Give me liberty or give me ban!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I could think of a few other things I'd rather spend $162 on, other than a dryer repair bill.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> I could think of a few other things I'd rather spend $162 on, other than a dryer repair bill.


No kidding. That could buy you a QP of Mexican brick weed if you know the right people. Then you won't give a flying **** about your dryer anymore, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Then you won't give a flying **** about your dryer anymore, lol.


 :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ugh, too depressed today, too sad to say, but how are the naval pursuits going, my friend?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Bahaha...:yes
> Ah well, people never noticed when I was down, either.


I did. :yes


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My friend was here tonight and wanted me to go buy weed from my dealer for us. I had bought some earlier today but we were eventually gunna run out. I told him there was no way I was going to see him twice in one day. So my friend said, screw it, I'll go over myself. I told him that he shouldn't cause I'm pretty sure he won't appreciate a stranger knocking on his door to buy weed. But he was convinced that he would be happy for the money and another customer. So he went. My dealer sold him stuff but also said something like it makes him sketchy when someone just comes to the door looking for stuff, and that he's not in the habit of making new random customers. I am going to feel so dumb next time I go over. I'll have to explain that I told him not to come over but he did anyway and that he's an idiot. I actually shouldnt care so much about the opinion of a drug dealer.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Three shots of synthetic heroin in my *** within 24 hours means that I'm going to wake up with a sore *** and not even have an excuse like an orgy or prison to blame it on


Make that 4 shots now in 36 hours. I need somebody to kiss it and make if feel better. :twisted


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

**** this. this is useless, sorry. Now to do something with a point.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Make that 4 shots now in 36 hours. I need somebody to kiss it and make if feel better. :twisted


Haha that was cute.

I firmly believe crickets are sexually attracted to me now. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Is it shocking that I haven't posted on here yet? Haha.

I really feel like some chocolate - or anything sweet in general, really.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What an awesome day and evening. Becoming good friends with an ex F1 driver and the new face of the new Lotus Formula 1 team? Hah, amazing.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

You showed me the Leningrad Cowboys yesterday and I love you for that. But you're still annoying.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*Will* you all please leave me alone??

I have to get off this couch and exercise, dammit!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sorry that I can't live a lie just to make you feel better. If you kill yourself over it, I will not feel bad for you. I'll feel bad for your mother, your father, your sister, your brothers, your friends - but not you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wish I knew the stories behind these random thoughts.....

just killin time until the weights.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woot! Tired and wired :lol.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, that was kind of a wild weekend. All those narcotic painkillers makes it fun even if you do have a massive migraine underneath. I still have to go back through and figure out all the stupid things I said though. I already got two infractions. Apparently narcotics make me naughty.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Apparently narcotics make me naughty.


wee! take more!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, when there is a fire alarm, please calmly finish your notes, collect your belongings, wait for others to do the same and then discuss whether or not it is a false alarm whilst slowly walking out the building since 95% of the time it is.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IF YOU LIKE IT THEN YOU SHOULDA PUTA RIIING ON IT.

That's right. I said it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> wee! take more!


LOL, I wish. The doctors cut off my supply though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Apparently narcotics make me naughty.


Oh, trust me. They did. 

I don't think I like Brand New's new album, but I wasn't expecting much anyway.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I did. :yes


You wouldn't have known if it weren't for me telling you. What I was getting at was the people I surrounded myself with.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

So hungry, ugh all i do is moan.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

TimidTalker said:


> She (who shall remain nameless) is ignorant and selfish. And yet she's been there for me more than anyone else. It just stinks to hate her yet need her.


*I feel the same exact way about someone right now.
Although I wouldn't say "hate" just "strongly dislike the way she is treating me"

*hugs**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

perfectionist said:


> if you like it then you shoulda puta riiing on it.
> 
> That's right. I said it.


*
lmmfao!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*F. . . the naysayers cuz they don't mean a thing.

Off to do something else ~ then bed.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The news is so depressing.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Oh I get it! <3 is a sideways heart! 
The world makes a bit more sense now...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm such a loser.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

being hot is the bane of my existence


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I woke up in the middle of the night again. If this means another one of those migraines I'm screwed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Oh noes! Lots of water quick!!!

I have worked harder in the past 2 days than I have in the past 2 years. My back hurts, my brain hurts, my hands hurt and my knees hurt, but I wouldn't swap it for anything.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> Oh I get it! <3 is a sideways heart!
> The world makes a bit more sense now...


i less than three this post.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i less than three this post.










someone noticed me! My day has been made


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh well, it didn't work out after all. Probably for the best.

Keep suitin up, L.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ospi said:


> ^^ oh noes! Lots of water quick!!!
> 
> I have worked harder in the past 2 days than i have in the past 2 years. My back hurts, my brain hurts, my hands hurt and my knees hurt, but i wouldn't swap it for anything.


**high five!**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*It's my 2 year S.A.S anniversary.

It feels longer than that. Weird.*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot *high fives*!!!!!

"and the best thing that you can do, is take whatever comes to you. Because time flies"
^^ good song!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Okay . . . I'm out.

Why is this place so addicting? Why why why ????

I may have to leave again.

*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Woot *high fives*!!!!!
> 
> "and the best thing that you can do, is take whatever comes to you. Because time flies"
> ^^ good song!


*High fives are awesome. :yes
Take them whenever available, reap the benefit and sow others with it ~ or something like that.

Yes - time flies!!
What song is that? The only "time" song I can think of is "Time is on My Side" by the Rolling Stones.

Which is why I got to get off the computer now and do "real life" things.:yes

I'll probably be back later on before bed because I have little self control. *


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *High fives are awesome. :yes
> Take them whenever available, reap the benefit and sow others with it ~ or something like that.
> 
> Yes - time flies!!
> ...


Porcupine Tree song! Love it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> being hot is the bane of my existence


I know how you feel.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Malaysian TV ads make me want to kill someone, I can't help but just cringe.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am 45. My mother (I love her dearly, I really do) is still trying to put ideas in my head about what I should do. the latest is, I should be a pharmacist. While there are admittedly many side benefits of being a pharmacist - incredibly sexy profession, unlimited popularity due to knowing all about drugs, not to mention access, etc etc

I DO NOT WANT TO BE A PHARMACIST. YES THEY MAKE ALL KINDS OF MONEY, BUT I DON'T CARE. I WANT TO STUDY ART HISTORY, DAMMIT. NOW LEAVE ME ALONE. I AM 45. STOP MESSING WITH MY HEAD AND LET ME GET ON WITH IT ALREADY. 

I think it's time for a talk.....


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

my tea is getting cold, my cat is sleeping by my cookies. time to get offline


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ugh. I'm so lonely.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I really hope I pass this exam....


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Blah, summers fading R.I.P sun tan


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i always feel like i want to go home. even when i'm home.


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

i wish we could erase our pasts & truly be free


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

superhappyfunchica said:


> i wish we could erase our pasts & truly be free


they're working on a pill for that, believe it or not.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Benign Cyst. Two of the best words in the English language.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

everything's ok now. A little Family Guy can fix a lot.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

The 'Celebrity Crushes' thread is so entertaining, but whenever I post my own crushes it's so depressing. Perhaps it's because I know I'l never meet them. So depressed right now.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

My 11 year old sister brought her boyfriend over for dinner. It was adorable/awkward/painful/hilarious/pathetic/charming/depressing. He mashed bits of frozen fish fillet between two slices of French bread and slathered ketchup on his concoction. After witnessing my parents behavior I know now to never bring a boyfriend/girlfriend home. Like that'll ever happen _anyways_... :roll


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll make a nice amount of gold with that purple. Thank you for dropping it little goblin.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> Blah, summers fading R.I.P sun tan


I am right there with you, man!


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

recoil worthy....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

September has been the worst month in recent memory. Let's see if October can top it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

it hurts being hated


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Why does she say I'm a good person when i feel like the worse man alive? Why does she love me when i hate myself so much? I'll never get it. I guess I'm the best at hating who i am. I do a better job than most people.

And whats with the sudden urge to drink again? This week has been...interesting. I need a fking break.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

This is really, really, really hard to believe.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm I need more facebook friends


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Dogs are man's best friend...except for them drug-sniffing dogs!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Ugh. I'm so lonely.


I heard that answering to PMs cures loneliness.  Haha.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish I had monies. :cry


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^mmm. indeed. many many monies.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my head hurts x_x


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i love my new dreams.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Loving life so much right now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

that sedentary lifestyle sure comes back to bite you in the *** when you decide to go for a long bike ride.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

aahh, that cool wind sure feels good!


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad we have a new hob, been witout a working one for 2 weeks now!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> September has been the worst month in recent memory. Let's see if October can top it.


:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Loving life so much right now.


:ditto :yes

**HIGH FIVE**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i love my new dreams.


*That reminds me. I haven't been dreaming much lately (that I remember anyway). Although the other night I had a dream I was in a marching band. We were march-marching along when someone blew the whistle and I didn't know what to do. Here it was time to turn around.* :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I MUST HAVE HEARD "ONE THING LEADS TO ANOTHER" 10 times in the last couple of days. There must be a reason for that. . . 
I know the song has to do with politics. I wonder if that is why. Or it could be because I notice whenever any 80's song is on. . .

Which also reminds me of just an hour ago. I was at Walfart and this nice elderly man was walking next to my daughter and I and started talking to us. He was saying he had 3 children, all girls. That he loves locomotives. That more women are getting into locomotives. Then as I'm making my turn to leave and he's continuing his Walfart walk, he says, "Well I only have a year to go. I'm 79. They'll take you before they take me. When they take me, they'll just pull the plug. It's the new health care policy they are going to put into place." 
I just said, "That's horrible." *shrug*

I did some good deads today. My sister is broke (or broken as my 3 year old puts it) so I got her birthday card early along with eggs and some almonds & left them at her doorstep.

I'm also going to give the nice woman with cancer at our bus stop another dollar today since I missed her benefit on Sunday.

I feel kind of sad today now. Oddly enough, I was giggling and all happy earlier today. Maybe because of thinking about the people who have it harder in one way or another.

There's a hole in the world tonight. HUGS AND LOVE AND ANYTHING ELSE I HAVE TO GIVE TO HELP FILL THAT HOLE!!!

I have to listen to the Time Flies song yet, I'll get there soon. I promise. Gotta get going again here. . .

Geebus, it is freezing outside. Brrrrrrr . . . *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> my head hurts x_x


*Hope you feel better soon! *


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> aahh, that cool wind sure feels good!


YOu're welcome. It's cold and windy over here.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish it weren't so cool out so I could comfortably walk a very long distance and sort of feeling like I'm running away.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I need to file for bankruptcy, get healthier again so the bills stop, start making a living again so I can get my own place, go back to school, etc... man, life feels overwhelming when you fall behind.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

There's a lone crunchy-nut cornflake on my kitchen floor; should I eat it or chuck it in the bin?

Nom nom nom!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Hope you feel better soon! *


i do feel a lil better...thanks for caring...you rock! :drunk


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is ok. I think I could get used to this....at first, it was scary, but the longer I do it, the more I like it. 

I'll let you guess......


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> this is ok. I think I could get used to this....at first, it was scary, but the longer I do it, the more I like it.
> 
> I'll let you guess......


youre on a roller coaster :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The gunner is hard to use and it just plain suck at first, but once you get a few skills and a little practice, you can kill rather fast. I'm starting to like the guy more than my priest.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone ever bother to give a reason for editting/deleting on the forum?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Does anyone ever bother to give a reason for editting/deleting on the forum?


I don't.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Does anyone ever bother to give a reason for editting/deleting on the forum?


I leave befuddling riddles for the mods. When pieced together, they describe the location of where I've hidden the bodies.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I had no idea sweat could come out of that area...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I had no idea sweat could come out of that area...


Whoa....


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"Be careful, you might get what you wish for"....hahaha, that's damn right.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Happiness is key to a great life.
Now all I need is to stay happy :/


----------



## unmotivated (Oct 1, 2009)

"Discomfort is opportunity. It's where change comes from." - Larry Winget


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

What a jerk!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish my speech therapist didn't move. x_x


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Sometimes it sucks being short & small.


guys find that cute


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tomorrow is Friday! =D

Multivitamins are doing a surprisingly good job at keeping me conscious during the day. And even now, my body is more tired out than my mind, so I don't end up sounding so ridiculous when I try to speak. I can piece together what I want to say and it comes out nicely UN-scrambled.
*yawn*
Ready for bed though, that's for sure. The difference this week being I'm not about to fall into a coma. I'd even go as far as to say I feel better waking up.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> I need to file for bankruptcy, get healthier again so the bills stop, start making a living again so I can get my own place, go back to school, etc... man, life feels overwhelming when you fall behind.


**hugs*

Hold yr head up! You can do it! One step at a time. It IS possible. :yes

*HIGH FIVE* for making healthier/better decisions/goals for your future. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Sometimes it sucks being short & small.


*I've always loved being short. I'm 5'2". How tall are you?

Makes me feel like I can "blend" and "hide" better.

*shrug* *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Tomorrow is Friday! =D
> 
> Multivitamins are doing a surprisingly good job at keeping me conscious during the day. And even now, my body is more tired out than my mind, so I don't end up sounding so ridiculous when I try to speak. I can piece together what I want to say and it comes out nicely UN-scrambled.
> *yawn*
> Ready for bed though, that's for sure. The difference this week being I'm not about to fall into a coma. I'd even go as far as to say I feel better waking up.


**HIGH FIVE*

I hear you there, sister. So happy tomorrow is Friday.

That sounds great, Illusions. :yes

I love vitamins, supplements and the rights herbs. I spend too much, actually, at the natural foods store every time I go. They can help a lot. Especially the B vitamins for foggy brain syndrom/tiredness & anxiety.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banzai said:


> Does anyone ever bother to give a reason for editting/deleting on the forum?


*I used to for the fun of it.

Then I stopped. *shrug**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

leonardess said:


> this is ok. I think I could get used to this....at first, it was scary, but the longer I do it, the more I like it.
> 
> I'll let you guess......


*Is it a toy?*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My ex wants me to go to her house on saturday, aaaawkward much ?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I used to for the fun of it.
> 
> Then I stopped. *shrug**


I wrote dead puppies as my excuse , ya i know so mature huh ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I wrote dead puppies as my excuse , ya i know so mature huh ?


*Say what you want. :yes

If anyone judges you for it, then they are wasting their own energy doing it. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> My ex wants me to go to her house on saturday, aaaawkward much ?


:um

*So, are you going to go? Or is this the one you can't stand?*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I might go cuz she knows ma lil sis n her bf , so i dunno i might jst take a bottlea wine n see wat happens.

I'd feel awkward if she came onto me tho lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I'm 5'2" too! I just hate it when I have to like, LIE on the German Shepherd we're trying to anesthetize at work to keep him still. LOL!


*OMG I'd never in my life want to lie on a German Sheperd, ever, period. No thanks!!
I had one after me once, wasn't fun. :no Some dogs can be quite scary and vicious. :afr Kudos to you to be able to do that job! *


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow. That was... great.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> I might go cuz she knows ma lil sis n her bf , so i dunno i might jst take a bottlea wine n see wat happens.
> 
> I'd feel awkward if she came onto me tho lol.


*what? seriously? why would you go and take wine then? lol lol lol

you are funny. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I think someone just had some sort of amazing virtual experience.

That's good. Enjoy! lol lol lol*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *what? seriously? why would you go and take wine then? lol lol lol
> 
> you are funny. *


Haha i meant to say , my sis n her bf will be their too.

The wines for me haha , **** her she can buy her own lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Okay I need a break or to go or something.

Bye folks! *


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nite n ****


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Haha i meant to say , my sis n her bf will be their too.
> 
> The wines for me haha , **** her she can buy her own lol.


*Ohhh. lol lol lol

love that she can buy it herself. F* that B*. You know what I'm sayin? lol

Well hope you at least get a b. . wait . . okay time for me to get off the computer.

*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hehe aww man yr a funny gurl.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Getting a pet snake this week xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SeanyBhoy is a RIOT and A HALF!
I'm tellin' ya, the guy freakin' rocks! :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate it when good characters in movies and TV shows don't kill the bad characters when they have the chance. They're all merciful and crap and then it comes back to haunt them. But I guess if it didn't happen that way there wouldn't be a story...still.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> SeanyBhoy is a RIOT and A HALF!
> I'm tellin' ya, the guy freakin' rocks! :lol


Haha your too kind, im jst immature lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Getting a pet snake this week xD


Nice, i gotta kingsnake n the old weird dude upstairs has a python lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Nice, i gotta kingsnake n the old weird dude upstairs has a python lol.


LOL @ old weird dude! Is your kingsnake big?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have bacon ranch pringles and got to play minesweeper at work. Today rocks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know if my psychologist appointment is at 12:30 or 1:30. She hasn't called to ask where I am yet so I'm going to assume it's 1:30. Not going to the appointment at all would be awesome also, though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..And caramel coated nuts are possibly the greatest thing ever.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

14 more hours to find out if Chicago lands the Olympics.

Please oh please let it _not_ be Chicago. Ugh.

Edit: Now 11 1/2 more hours

It's not Chicago!!!! YYYAAAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Down we go...and here i thought i was at the bottom...hidden floors, huh?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ Hope u feel better.



Estoy cansado.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL can't go to sleep..guess I'm gonna stay on here the whole night.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Phew, another two BRUTAL days come to an end.....oh wait no they don't, back to work!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy ****.

Holy ****ing ****.

He actually _admits_ that he was mean.

Holy ****ing ****.

:|


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If you thought I was being cruel before things are about to get real ugly for you. I might not be an over-the-top person in most regards but I am not the person to try to manipulate. You don't know me so you don't know half of what you're talking about. You should have known better than to intervene. _I don't care if I'm on your bad side or not_ because at the end of the day, you don't know what's best for me - I do. Your opinion of the situation means very little to me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

And I apologise for all the swearing. I'm usually a total sweetheart. Seriously.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

And NOFX/Bad Religion was really ****ing good, if you were wondering. Aside from the fact that I have a sore back now....from standing up of course. The pain in my neck though, that's a secret.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

All I saw were lots of stars though!!! Cousin was at that concert as the official photographer, said it was pretty good!! (Sydney show)

I need supper, but I have no local with me to go somewhere decent, Maccas again???


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I haven't had Maccas for a while now - since Meg's birthday (because you all know who she is, well you should, she has large breasts. We call them cannons. She's also a ranga, so you can't miss her. I bet you anything a lot of people on where will be like wtf is a ranga!!!??) The only thing I can eat on their menu is chips and the only time I'd want them is after drinking. (by the time you get to the last sentence you'll hardly remember what I was talking about)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Urban Dictionary said:


> *Ranga*
> 
> The female of the spices is renowned for being good in bed, combining its natural aggression with its lack of appreciation for its looks.
> 
> "My mate won't **** rangas; he said he would rather put his nuts in a rabbit trap."


I am a bad Aussie for not knowing this.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

...these guys are a ******* disgrace!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Still that chlorine smell infiltrates.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

well, now I'm pretty sure he's gay. I should have known.:blank 
oh well, maybe now I won't be so nervous around him.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I wish loneliness could kill you


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> 14 more hours to find out if Chicago lands the Olympics.
> 
> Please oh please let it _not_ be Chicago. Ugh.
> 
> ...


I wasn't big on Chicago either. I was surprised the U.S. went with them as the host city in their pitch... I mean, with all the cities and draws in the United States... They go with Chicago...?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I seriously need to start getting a grip of my life. It has long gone the time where I went to a crap state school and could get away with no studying whatsoever and still get decent GCSEs. College? No way.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> LOL @ old weird dude! Is your kingsnake big?


Haha ya like 4 foot or summit, it's soooo friendly too, i jst wrap it round ma neck whenever i'm out in the sun n it jst basks in the heat.

Do ya know wat kind your getting ?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i am _almost_ up to going to the library and getting some work done tonight.

woohoo, friday night at the library! i wish they had a pizza hut there or something.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really need to know when to just shut up sometimes.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dang, nobody showed up. What a bummer!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

LostInReverie said:


> I wish loneliness could kill you


Instead of wishing for that, why not wish to not be lonely anymore?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Speaking of lonely, my friend finally left after being here since Wednesday afternoon. I hope he doesn't come back here for 2 or 3 years. I need my alone time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

hahaha, this moron added me on his kos list even though i told him i never pvp. Besides, i don't stand a chance in hell against cash cows.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

David Letterman is a true pirate. Who knew?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

This needs to happen. If it does, I'll feel like I'm the luckiest person on earth. 
If it doesn't, I'll feel as low as I do now anyways, so it won't change anything.
But I really, really, really, really, really, really, REALLY, hope it does.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I wish loneliness could kill you


:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*People are always there. Sometimes you have to reach out to them in order to not be alone. It's like that one saying goes, "If you want a friend, be a friend to someone." I know it's one of the hardest parts of SA though. Take baby steps forward if you have to. "Doesn't matter how slow you go, as long as you never stop." *


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *People are always there. Sometimes you have to reach out to them in order to not be alone. It's like that one saying goes, "If you want a friend, be a friend to someone." I know it's one of the hardest parts of SA though. Take baby steps forward if you have to. "Doesn't matter how slow you go, as long as you never stop." *


Works for me.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know who you are, but you have made me really hot for Colombian accents.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish that dog would stop barking every time I go outside.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I will keep my alarm off tomorrow.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I shouldn't have had four cups of chicken noodle soup.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish episode 12 of Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei would get subbed already.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kinematic Roll Centres.......

Yes indeed.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm bored talk to me


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm bored talk to me


Hey...how _you_ doin? (Like Joey, from Friends)

:yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Let's all talk right here. How are we Lucas + Empty??


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Bored, lonely, stoned, hungry.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Let's all talk right here. How are we Lucas + Empty??


Hey opsi..I'm doing alright..just extremely bored. Hbu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am also quite bored and VERY hungry (need to go out and buy something soon). And my head hurts from reading about technical racing mumbo jumbo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know what to doooo. Ugh. My instincts say be polite and reply, but also be wary. How can you be wary when someone is _that_ manipulative?
..My life seemed less complicated until last night.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't know what to doooo. Ugh. My instincts say be polite and reply, but also be wary. How can you be wary when someone is _that_ manipulative?
> ..My life seemed less complicated until last night.


It was just a harmless email. Don't write back to me if you don't want to, jeez.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> It was just a harmless email. Don't write back to me if you don't want to, jeez.


Not you, you goose, lol.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I've never been called a goose before. I'm honoured.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My nickname is goose


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay, my infraction has expired!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> Hey...how _you_ doin? (Like Joey, from Friends)
> 
> :yes


*lol that is funny.

btw, Hi to both of you. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I gotta admit, I am really really tired of hearing covers to my favorite 80's songs on the radio by anyone and everyone. Really, it has got to stop. The originals are always always the best. Make your own music!!!!! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!

My playlist I have on L.A. keeps getting better and better. (in my opinion, lol)

Okay I gotta go,
catch you all later.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Works for me.


*That's good.*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oi look what i FOUND!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Vanilla chai soy milk tastes disgusting. How the **** am I gonna finish the rest of this ****?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

better call the fire department, ive hired an arson to set fire to carpets and burn up your entire appartment


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My little sister is turning 17 in 2 days.... :afr I don't want her to grow up!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I got the high five smiley added!!!!

This is my claim the SAS fame.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Golly, I just can't wait for the next life-affirming round of Celebrity Ice Dancing Brother Get me Out of Here.....

I weep for the future.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> I got the high five smiley added!!!!
> 
> This is my claim the SAS fame.


I liked his poo rap, too.

Poo on we, poo on me, POO on YOU! :haha


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Blueberry milkshake. Yum Yum Yum Yum.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's sunny out! SURPRISE! Too cold to go to the beach, but I can lay out on my warm deck!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Off to the lake!



Weeeeee!!!

And a new smilie!!
A high five one!!!!
Will have to use that later to high five the awesome one who brought it to us. Oh yes, I will high five you. :yes*


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Sup dawg? -Fist pound-... *Boooom*...Ya gotta blow it up, braw.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My acceptance of this song is between my laptop and I *hugs puter defensively*.

I hate them for making me work and stress my behind off in order to make them do the same. They _think_ they're charging me that. They can take their poor excuse for customer service/satisfaction/overall common effing sense, and choke on it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I got my ears pierced again. This is going to force me to buy earrings. I nearly lost it mid-procedure due to some little wangster kid. But that's not worth my time. 'Sides, I'm not going to blow up on a 12-yr-old for randomly swearing at me for attention. Shoulda asked the little prick if he had tourettes and how it aint polite to mock, yo! (Using their lingo is the ultimate form of disrespect, I've found)
Hrmm. Where else can I release my frustrations?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hrmm. Where else can I release my frustrations?


...I have some ideas. Wanna hear them?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I got my ears pierced again. This is going to force me to buy earrings. I nearly lost it mid-procedure due to some little wangster kid. But that's not worth my time. 'Sides, I'm not going to blow up on a 12-yr-old for randomly swearing at me for attention. Shoulda asked the little prick if he had tourettes and how it aint polite to mock, yo! (Using their lingo is the ultimate form of disrespect, I've found)
> Hrmm. Where else can I release my frustrations?


Don't hold back now...tell us how you really feel. :cup


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol I have an idea what you're hinting at, Lucas.



JayDontCareEh said:


> Don't hold back now...tell us how you really feel. :cup


I'd get banned.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

mmmmm popcorn


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What to watch, F1 or NRL grand final!!!! BLAHHHHHHH


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I need her to be here with me...yesterday. No, last week. No, no, last month. Yeah...last month.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Regina Spektor, please let me have your babies.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This is a fun game! Turned based mmo ftw!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

inna sense said:


> better call the fire department, ive hired an arson to set fire to carpets and burn up your entire appartment


Awesomeness!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

F1 + NRL wooooot!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Demerzel said:


> ^ Hope u feel better.
> 
> Estoy cansado.


Necesito dormir. :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Necesito dormir. :lol


Quiero escapar a una feliz mundo de los sueños. Por desgracia, siempre tengo pesadillas.

Yeah, I needed google's help writing that. :lol It sounds really cool if u say it dramatically lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Eh, soy milk after feta cheese wasn't such a great idea.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

See now! I should have gone. A lost opportunity. Oh, well. Maybe next time I'll opt for fun and not sleep.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Pour Habit are sooo good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****ty F1 race and an even ****tier NRL grand final.

NOT HAPPY JAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love iambic pentameter.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to try and put the wrong things right. That's all I can do.

Then I am going to move forward with my eyes closed, and my heart open.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Come on seeds, where are you? D: I wanna listen to Institution !


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Regina Spektor, please let me have your babies.


Regina is an eccentric, but likeable artist. Very original.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

6 more days and I am happy at last. only 6 more days... yay!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nabari no ou is SO GOOD. I'm dying.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to have a shower. I think I'm too lazy.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I need to have a shower. I think I'm too lazy.


Im gunna have one of those right now. You should too, it'll feel really good!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

This is my mind. My mind is a world of its own, but it remains locked. If you try to come in without knocking, then you will be struck down and swiftly evicted.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Going to Wonderland soon. Weeeee!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is annoying me, so I'm going to go try and sleep. x_x


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LaRibbon said:


> 20 minutes ago I had the first SA panic attack I've had about 2 months. I'm still panicking. My heart is racing. I think I'm going to have another panic attack now. I'm sick of being a freak


:squeeze Feel better soon!

Who would have thought 20mm would be such a ****up, I hope this does not cause too big a problem but I think I'm about to get a severe talking to.

Oh the joys of being thrown in the deep end.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> going to wonderland soon. Weeeee!


*Jealous!! I love parks!!

Hope you and ally have a great time!!
Tell her i said, "hi!" *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Oi look what i FOUND!!!!


*AWESOME SMILIE!










for finding it! *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I think Green Day needs antidepressants. Every song anymore is them whining/crying about something.

"Do you have the time,
To listen to me whine 
about nothing and everything all at once,
I am one of those,
melaudramatic fools 
neurotic to the bone no doubt about it."

No doubt about it, especially lately! :-0
At least back then, they had an upbeat beat about it. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Sometimes goodbye is a second chance.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I took millions of pictures yesterday. The first hints of fall on a crisp day are all in my handy dandy camera, well and on the computer now too. :yes*


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> 20 minutes ago I had the first SA panic attack I've had about 2 months. I'm still panicking. My heart is racing. I think I'm going to have another panic attack now. I'm sick of being a freak


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LaRibbon said:


> 20 minutes ago I had the first SA panic attack I've had about 2 months. I'm still panicking. My heart is racing. I think I'm going to have another panic attack now. I'm sick of being a freak


:hug


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder if I could sell baked goods with weed in them. I should learn how to do this and then see what the high is like and see if anyone else would like it.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Gee...and I thought my area was bad. Check out this!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> :squeeze Feel better soon!
> 
> Who would have thought 20mm would be such a ****up, I hope this does not cause too big a problem but I think I'm about to get a severe talking to.
> 
> Oh the joys of being thrown in the deep end.


Make sure to remind them how you saved that multi-million dollar project last time!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Make sure to remind them how you saved that multi-million dollar project last time!


Fix one ****up, cause another. Looks like I am back to even stevens.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> I wonder if I could sell baked goods with weed in them. I should learn how to do this and then see what the high is like and see if anyone else would like it.


Google Keyword = "budder"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

budder said:


> Budder is reported as being the purest cannabis product available, at anywhere between 82% and 99.7% THC/CBN/CBD[1], making it several times more potent than the buds of the cannabis plant that are usually consumed (5%-28%). One hit of Budder is supposedly equal to 1 - 2 full cannabis joints. Also the high is reported as being more clear and longer lasting than "average" marijuana.


Nice, must be quite exy though I imagine.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Interesting, I didn't realize they were calling that type of hash "budder" now too.

Better Google keyword for what I meant = "cannabutter"

I know they use that other stuff sometimes to keep the brownies from tasting "green" though, but yeah, raises the cost.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I must admit, I don't smoke it and have no intentions to do so but I find the topic quite interesting


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel rotten and headachey.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going to do it. I'm gunna buy a quarter-ounce and use half of it to make weed butter, then Im gunna make my moms chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

**** the rangers !

In other news ugh, soooooo much homework to do


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It's all ****.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont want it to be monday


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Since when was $300 pocket change!? That's a lot of money! To me anyway...I would die if my dad gave me that much money and didn't expect me to pay it back. Stop complaining and be grateful.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

That was AWKWARD.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I know that I need to develop my social skills if I ever want to get over this, but... I just don't _want_ to be friends with these people. I have no reason to become close to them. I'd rather just do my own thing right now. 
This is a bad place to live if you have SA. Everyone knows everyone. And they all know me as quiet or arrogant or weird. I'm not going through the trouble of changing that image, just to please people who I don't even _like_.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Why did I have to slip down the stairs? I now have an achy lower back and right shoulder.. Really hope I don't get a BIG bruise from it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

^ :rub


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I went down in shoe sizes, from a 9 to an 8 1/2. I didn't know such a thing was even possible. Your feet are all bones, aren't they? How can you magically have smaller feet?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Disappointing people is definitely the worst part of this ****...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

****ing gormless , inbred lookin creepy fukkers btw, ugh hate them all so bad.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Misc pain on right side of chest, please pack your bags and leave.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What should I do today? Sit on my *** and play video games? Sounds good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> What should I do today? Sit on my *** and play video games? Sounds good.


Yes!!!

Video games and ice-cream!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Unfortunately I have no ice-cream.  

Haha, the other day my boyfriend was over and I said to him, "You know what I really want?" and he asked what and I said, "An ice-cream sandwich."

I think he was hoping that I was going to say something else. But no, I was thinking about food as usual.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Gee I wonder what he was hoping for :evil

But eww, ice-cream on bread?????


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, not bread, I can't really eat bread.

These things:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

OH those things. Like maxibons???? I can eat those all day, so good.

Anyway off to work I go!!! *whistles*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*

Oh yes, every dog gets their day. You reap what you sow.*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What happened? =\


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

EVERYONE RUN, THE Andromeda Galaxy Travelor IS ON THE RAMPAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*On a lighter note, my boy scored 4 goals today at his game and stopped 3 balls when he was blocking the goal, all while not feeling well. Also got 100% on every test paper I got back so far.

I CAN'T WAIT TO MOVE!

I have my family and am very greatful for that. I must focus on that. Focus on the blessing not the ***holeness of idiots.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> What happened? =\


*hang on I'll be right back to tell you the story.

thanks for caring.

*hugs**


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Heavy Metal and a good online game...there's no better way to spend a rainy sunday.
But my *** hurts now. Gaming from 10 am to 9 PM...Good thing i took a few breaks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh, I feel really great right now. It's amazing what exercising and stretching can do for my mood.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Pour Habit. :mushy


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't want to pay $6 for that magazine


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm really tired of saying "someday." If I had money, I could say "now" more often.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I feel like a freakazoid.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I could murder a Harvey's burger right about now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't want to take this exam for 210 minutes. i can't even hold a pen that long. i'll die.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

As usual, my cats think the new chair was purchased for them!


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I need to work on my time management. I fool myself into thinking I can get ridiculous amounts accomplished in a tiny amount of time.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

epril said:


> As usual, my cats think the new chair was purchased for them!


Haha, that sounds like my cat!

Ugh, why is he being so nice? -_-


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I love solitaire.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope the boiler is fixed today, I want a hot shower instead of a cold one!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..I almost have 200 posts in this thread, lol. I bet anyone any money that I can't go a day without posting in this thread.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can I put a 20 on that bet? 

Things turned out ok, and he was the last person to ever strap in Ayrton Senna???


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> You kiss your son with that mouth?


*Thanks for caring but no, I don't talk like that in front of him. Which is why I will vent here or other places if I get mad about other's ignorance/rudeness in this world we live in ~ as we all need a place to vent at times.

I didn't know I was such a horrible mother until you told me. . . so I'd like to thank you for making my day that much brighter.

You are a great person for saying such a nice thing. I hope you enjoy your day. *


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Lotto ticket, wherever you are I just want you to know that I care about you and love you very much. But I'd love you just that tincee winee bit more if you could find your way to me, ok? I just want you in my hands, all safe n sound.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I'm getting used to all this peace and quiet and lack of urgency. Not that it's conducive to paying my bills though! Just gotta win lots of moolah.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

All the arguing has got to stop. You're not doing a good job of picking your battles if you fight every single one and even make some up as you go along! Squash it. Move on.

And give me money to pay for my classes. :afr


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps it's the dreary, drizzly weather today but I'm feeling very anti social today...I really should stop being impatient/rushing out to lunch by myself/bigheaded or else I'll start to lose the friends I worked so hard for.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Perhaps it's the dreary, drizzly weather today...


Same weather here. Windy too though. Blah.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Thanks for caring but no, I don't talk like that in front of him. Which is why I will vent here or other places if I get mad about other's ignorance/rudeness in this world we live in ~ as we all need a place to vent at times.
> 
> I didn't know I was such a horrible mother until you told me. . . so I'd like to thank you for making my day that much brighter.
> 
> You are a great person for saying such a nice thing. I hope you enjoy your day. *


Ugh ignore him, n anyone else for that matter, you know yr a ****hot mum n that's all that matters kiddo :yes

True Story n all that ballocks


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Thanks for caring but no, I don't talk like that in front of him. Which is why I will vent here or other places if I get mad about other's ignorance/rudeness in this world we live in ~ as we all need a place to vent at times.
> 
> I didn't know I was such a horrible mother until you told me. . . so I'd like to thank you for making my day that much brighter.
> 
> You are a great person for saying such a nice thing. I hope you enjoy your day. *


My apologies, it was not my intention to upset you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Surely it must be a good idea to argue over the semantics, meanwhile we have almost no time


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's 11 already? What I have I done so far today.....oh that's right, absolutely nothing. -_-


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear School Payment,

Please go through immediately.

Yours truly,
Jasmine


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yet another reason to hate colder weather: swelling fingertips :no


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't take my body _or_ my mind for granted.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

3am n just finished homework  ugh never ends.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

PRINGLES. Yum.

Also, a big hug for Coco.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I was walking home from work in the rain this evening, and a scruffy-looking man said at me, rather insistently, "Mouse!" I stopped and looked at him, and he said, in a very confused but curiously thoughtful (again insistent, but less so) tone, "I like you, Mouse!" It was as though he'd had an epiphany of some sort but couldn't quite puzzle it out. I felt like I was supposed to help him somehow, but I just stared at him.

It was very odd! I enjoy peculiar, non-threatening -- and somewhat surreal -- encounters like that that leave me wondering what's just happened. I want more of those, and way less failed small-talk.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Wtf pop ups need to leave me alonneee


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Emptyheart said:


> Wtf pop ups need to leave me alonneee


Firefox browser + addblock plus and noscript modules = no mo popups or ads


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm nervous about tomorrow...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ Sorry about that, I'll stop. jk :lol


I think I caught a cold.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I hope I just have a touch of a cold instead of a disease. I really have to stop looking up my symptoms on WebMD.

Achy joints and muscles, fatigue... :um


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

somethinginthewind said:


> LOL!!!!!! Thanks very much. :b


yw lol If it happens again tomorrow, u have permission to slap me :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> ^ Sorry about that, I'll stop. jk :lol
> 
> I think I caught a cold.


I wanted to say that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The final 2 are approaching, then I'm in flux...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Should I talk first...eh.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I suck.

...not literally though.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Der Krieg um den Ring hat schon begonnen!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm with the Orcs.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I'm with the Orcs.


:eek ...im with the Dwarves...we'll be quick to put an end to your orcish shenanigans :wife


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear School Payment,

YOU SUCK.

Sincerely,
Jasmine


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ha. we'll just toss you dwarves.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ha. we'll just toss you dwarves.


woah! how dare you?! we'll bite your thighs before you can grab us...and just for that comment im telling Gimli to come for you first


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> Dear School Payment,
> 
> YOU SUCK.
> 
> ...


:squeeze


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Unreal. I should ask my friend to start paying rent here. Go ******* home already!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My god, I still do not believe the company I have atm...


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes you wonder if there's something more that you're just not quite getting at the moment; much in the same way as when you experience Deja Vu. At times, it just feels like there's something obvious right in front of you and within reach, but you just can't quite see it or grasp it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't been able to get myself going today.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't stand this feeling. I'm just waiting to die basically.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I hear these birds everyday. Even right now I hear them outside my window. I've finally figured out what the little buggers are called:


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> :squeeze




Some songs are really good at reminding me that the things that seem so big and serious now aren't gonna make that much of a difference later. A little bump in the road won't completely throw me off course.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really feel sorry for those poor people who have to do a sixth period. I was two winks away from falling asleep in 5th period today so let alone do a 6th. Eurgh, I really need to get more sleep. My concentration levels were near zero by the beginning of 4th period.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

" 'Ey dawg, you skraight? "

People sure do have funny mannerisms of speech down here.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

It needs lots more testing and some serious re-coding, but you're seriously going to _sell it with all the bugs_??! WTF have I been wasting my time for then? :roll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I could use my parasol without people staring.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Why did I have to tell my lecturers about this? I am so nervous about my meeting with higher up uni people and still feeling like I'm lying about it. But as someone told me, if I'm getting upset about it I can't be lying about it. I just know they won't understand SA.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You last visited: 10-03-2009 at 11:11 PM

And I didn't even make a wish. Should have wished to see a few days into the future. I would have rather known this was coming.

=/


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sooooooo sore, soooooo tired, soooooo tired of being sore :fall


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I can't stand this feeling. I'm just waiting to die basically.


 Don't like reading this Lucas!! Feel better soon champ.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just ate that even though there was a big hole in the side before I got it. Oh well.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, why do I have to like two people...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Random:
[adjective] Lacking any definite plan, order, purpose or objective; governed by or depending on chance; "a random choice"; "bombs fell at random"; "random movements". . .

*hugs* to all my homies tonight.

May you sleep soundly and peacefully. . . dream a little dream or dream a big one.

*


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Ugh, why do I have to like two people...


Cause you're 18. And human. Pretty normal to like more than one human.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

My mom called me a pothead tonight and told me I need to do something with my life, like go back to school or get a job. I'd love to talk to her about how I'm feeling, but if I told her smoking weed is basically the only thing between me and taking my life, she'd cry...a lot. Newsflash mom, this is what your only boy is...a loser, in terms of normal society opinions. :yes


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Cause you're 18. And human. Pretty normal to like more than one human.


Us darn humans : \


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Emerald3 said:


> Why did I have to tell my lecturers about this? I am so nervous about my meeting with higher up uni people and still feeling like I'm lying about it. But as someone told me, if I'm getting upset about it I can't be lying about it. I just know they won't understand SA.


one of my professors seems to think i have adhd lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I wonder how technology is influencing us as a species


----------



## Trucker (May 12, 2009)

need sleep. **** exams. im kinda hungry.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Midterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrms.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Somebody's coming over right now, and I don't want them too. I feel like I can't breathe and I'm light-headed.
It's probably ruse to tell them to go home as soon as they get here, after they've driven an hour.
Sigh.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Genelle said:


> Somebody's coming over right now, and I don't want them too. I feel like I can't breathe and I'm light-headed.
> It's probably ruse to tell them to go home as soon as they get here, after they've driven an hour.
> Sigh.


Try to enjoy yourself as much as you can. People like you, that's a good thing.

Back to sleep for me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*It was boring in the waiting room yesterday so I downloaded Tetris and Pac Man on my phone. <3 Good times. . . *


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nothing beats an ice cold bear after a hard days work, NOTHING!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Nothing beats an ice cold bear after a hard days work, NOTHING!


Bear? :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Bear? :b


Fiddle Sticks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Nothing beats an ice cold bear after a hard days work, NOTHING!


Actually I think doing nothing all day and smoking weed beats that, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Sooo a few days ago my Power supply unit for my computer stopped working, replaced my old computer with a new(to me)computer and then my $200 17" LCD monitor stopped working a few hours ago...just ******* great. I had to move my TV onto my computer desk to use that for a monitor. It hurts my neck having to look up.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

someone hacked my facebook page! :wife


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...I really need to stop procrastinating on those emails and phone calls....I need to email some woman about volunteering...make a phone call to this person...just do it already!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ShyFX said:


> someone hacked my facebook page! :wife


That happened to me once, by my best friend/cousin's disturbed exhusband. He mocked my sexuality and had guys call my cell phone at 3AM asking me creepy questions that they thought I wanted to be asked...it was really bad. I hope you get your stuff together again soon!

Please don't keep making me like you.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

More homework  *le sigh*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

brains are ugly and scary. just the thought of being in a room with a brain, or several brains... and the thought of having one in my head right now!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yoghurt time.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yep. This is it. I'm in love.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I give up.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

This is torture.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> This is torture.


I agree!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I still haven't forgotten how wonderful a starry night sky makes me feel.



Sierra83 said:


> Yep. This is it. I'm in love.


That's great


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

TheDaffodil said:


> That happened to me once, by my best friend/cousin's disturbed exhusband. He mocked my sexuality and had guys call my cell phone at 3AM asking me creepy questions that they thought I wanted to be asked...it was really bad. I hope you get your stuff together again soon!


Thanks for caring Daffodil.  Luckily nothing bad like that happened. But someone got into my account and posted links to some weight loss website. They posted ads on every one of my friend's pages. It sucks..I hate having attention drawn to myself. But I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ShyFX said:


> Thanks for caring Daffodil.  Luckily nothing bad like that happened. But someone got into my account and posted links to some weight loss website. They posted ads on every one of my friend's pages. It sucks..I hate having attention drawn to myself. But I guess it could have been worse.


That does suck.  Damage control! But luckily it wasn't too bad.

I haven't climbed a tree in years. I'd like to but I have yet to find a really _gooooooooooood_ climbing tree.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sierra83 said:


> Yep. This is it. I'm in love.


Awwwwwww.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

It's called willpower.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I likely shouldn't have done that, not much consequence but still a bit dumb on my part


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

The only way out is through.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Starry, starry night,
Paint your palette blue and gray.
Look out on a winter's day,
With eyes that know the darkness in my soul.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if i were any more feminine id bleed once a month


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^lol if you were any more feminine, you'd be really tough - like me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shakespeare tries to get a drink from the bartender - the bartender says,

I'm not serving you - you're barred!

Van Gogh is sitting at the bar. The Bartender asks, what can I get you?

Van Gogh says, it's ok, i've got one 'ere. 

lol i'll stop now


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Knackered, completely knackered.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope I haven't completely messed up this opportunity..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> if i were any more feminine id bleed once a month


*lol !!*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Geesh, everytime I see a male avatar I imagine you as a male, and then I realize your profile says female! Knock it off, you's!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sierra83 said:


> Yep. This is it. I'm in love.


:yay

:heart

:high5


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> This is torture.


what?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

leonardess said:


> what?


:whip

It's a secret.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

What??? now I have to know!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Your avy is so true blood SJ 

mmm beer + mcdonalds................


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Your avy is so true blood SJ
> 
> mmm beer + mcdonalds................


Macca's again!? Haha. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I actually looked for pizza or something but ended up walking around some shady area with these hole in the wall eateries, some guy offered me a hair cut in some back ally and another guys was washing his eateries plates in some misc sink in the middle of the ally.

Note to self, walk down the back ally before deciding whether or not to eat at said place.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Note to Ospi: Watch where the locals eat!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The locals eat at those places!!!! Actually we have eaten at those places a couple of times, and the food really is brilliant.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Exactly!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I really hate when people think they have me figured out before they actually get to know me. You are just like the rest - you think you have me but once you put the time in you'll realize you had no idea what you were talking about. Do not try to label me because I don't fit in any packages. My awesomeness is too big.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> :whip
> 
> It's a secret.


LOL, you're gonna get me in trouble. :b

Of course, what do you expect from an Aussie.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

*****-slapped those tracking cookies off my hard drive and to the recycle bin.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

...yep.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

dude, don't accuse me of something i didn't do. Look carefully before you make stupid accusations...or learn to do it yourself so you don't have to rely on me to do it for you.

I seriously hate being falsely accused. You're my bro and i love you, but i could punch you in the stomach for this.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> I really hate when people think they have me figured out before they actually get to know me. You are just like the rest - you think you have me but once you put the time in you'll realize you had no idea what you were talking about. Do not try to label me because I don't fit in any packages. My awesomeness is too big.


:yes

:high5


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

For once, I'm actually feeling very pleased with myself! I got a distinction in my final piece of written work for my degree. That bumps up my average mark to a distinction overall. Just hope I don't screw up the exam :roll


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

It's 77° F in the lower half of the room, and 88° F in the upper half of the room.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> For once, I'm actually feeling very pleased with myself! I got a distinction in my final piece of written work for my degree. That bumps up my average mark to a distinction overall. Just hope I don't screw up the exam :roll


Well done tutlopitli!!!!! Sure you will nail the exam, just gotta get your head down.

Slept the best since I have been here last night! Feel refreshed and ready!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel anxious. Does the reply box seem purple today or is it just me?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> :yes
> 
> :high5


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fukkin starvin btw, aww man run outta electricity n ****, Not cool btw ugh todays been one of they what can go wrong bloody will go wrong days


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*lmao!:high5*






*Yeah, it's safe to say I do not miss that place.* :no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Fukkin starvin btw, aww man run outta electricity n ****, Not cool btw ugh todays been one of they what can go wrong bloody will go wrong days


*awwwwww*

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*ttfn!*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel anxious. Does the reply box seem purple today or is it just me?


Haha, I was surprised by that too. I think it's a nice change, easier on the eyes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Haha, I was surprised by that too. I think it's a nice change, easier on the eyes


Glad someone else noticed, I thought I was just still tired or something, lol.

Answer back to my text, jerk.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sigh...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't do relative motion questions for my physics midterm tomorrow. I am sad.

I don't CARE if someone crosses a boat in a river with a strong current. I don't care AT ALL.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Depression, how I hate thee. Some days I'm not too sure why I try.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

okay, off to school i go...


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

One more freaking day. Yay!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to disappear.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wish it would rain.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> Time to disappear.


Can I join you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know what to do and I wish my internal self would stop bothering me.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I wonder if all paths are of _equal_ resistance...


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

sean88 said:


> I wish it would rain.


I wish it would stop raining. How about we trade places? :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I also wish it would rain.

Why am I doing this again? Oh, no ****ing idea.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

So _this _is why I don't like all-nighters.....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

people are stupid..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I can't do relative motion questions for my physics midterm tomorrow. I am sad.
> 
> I don't CARE if someone crosses a boat in a river with a strong current. I don't care AT ALL.


**hugs**

*But I have to say, you are so funny.* :yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i hate these moments of clarity.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*"Get wit da program! This world is a mirror. Love it & it'll lick you in da face jus like a little puppy!!!!! : )"*

*"Never come down off your chariot to fight those who are throwing tomatoes."*

*~ via RevRunWisdom ~*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> **hugs**
> 
> *But I have to say, you are so funny.* :yes


Laughing at me in my moment of misery huh?

Thanks Coco. Thanks alot.

:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Laughing at me in my moment of misery huh?
> 
> Thanks Coco. Thanks alot.
> 
> :b


*My apologies. Let's hold each other.*
:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*RevRunWisdom just said:*

*"Be orderly, Follow Rules! If God wanted us 2 run a muck He would've given us da 10 suggestions not da 10 commandments : )"*

*lol*

*Okay I'm really going now. For serious. Bye.*


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd like to like someone who nobody else likes. I suck at competition, real or imagined. Wow...sad.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> I'd like to like someone who nobody else likes. I suck at competition, real or imagined. Wow...sad.


Uhh, I feel the same way :|.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My legs are sore as hell.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Mmmmm cinnamon in my coffee... don't usually drink it this way but yumm.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish I could snap my fingers and my room would be clean. Or someone could clean my room for me and not expect money in return...*sigh* Why'd I let it get so messy!?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I wish I could snap my fingers and my room would be clean. Or someone could clean my room for me and not expect money in return...*sigh* Why'd I let it get so messy!?


If you pay for my flight out there, I'll keep it clean for a week.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear Cirulation: 

WORK PROPERLY. MY FEET HAVE BEEN FREEZING COLD FOR HOURS WHILE THE REST OF MY BODY IS FINE.

:mum

No doubt the season has changed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Update:

My feet are now warm.

Well _I_ cared.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Work on a Saturday! Oh and a Sunday! Last night made up for it though!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

:cig :fall :rain ...yep. Ugh.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

epril said:


> If you pay for my flight out there, I'll keep it clean for a week.


I wish I could!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I need :cuddle not :|


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

This is my 50th post in this thread. Huzzah.

I am so addicted to these forums.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't want anybody to visit today, I've had enough..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Zeddicus said:


> This is my 50th post in this thread. Huzzah.
> 
> I am so addicted to these forums.


*lol that's nothin' *

*I bet 80% of all my posts ever made was on this exact thread. Almost like my little Twitter before there was Twitter. :yes*

*Yeah I get sucked into the pits of hell because I get obsessive about dumb things! :no*

*NO! BE POSITIVE. RevRunWisdom speaks today, he says:*

*"Channel the energy of ANY disappointment and put it towards ur big COMEBACK!"*

*""If we only knew the real value of a day" -J Farrell"*

*"Cherish ur time & life on earth! 2 many ppl SPEND their lives as if they have another 1 in the bank! Real tlk!"*

*"Some pursue happiness, others create it .. have a dope weekend ppl, its in ur power!!"*

*With love,*
*Coco*
:high5


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze


IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Update:
> 
> My feet are now warm.
> 
> Well _I_ cared.


*Hey, Illusions! *

*Just want you to know that I do, indeed, care about your feet temperature and general well-being. *
*:squeeze*

*I bought new socks today to keep my feet warm.*
*Holy crap my feet are too warm. . . :no*
*So hard to get to a balance with me. *shrug* *

*Keep it real I gotta go.*

*Love yas!:yes*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

679 posts, Yup, i'm a random thought slag


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't wait til this is all over with. This is so pointless.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> I wasn't big on Chicago either. I was surprised the U.S. went with them as the host city in their pitch... I mean, with all the cities and draws in the United States... They go with Chicago...?


I just noticed this post...

And...

Heeeey! What is wrong with Chicago?? They had it in Atlanta in 1996, much worse than Chicago (sorry Atlantans). I just didn't want it because of the inevitable cost overruns and the corrupt political system. Chicago is an awesome city, but not for the Olympics.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just yawned. :yawn


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I think about girls way more often than I should.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

When I start having sex, whenever that is, I'm gonna where an "I :heart Sex" button ALL OF THE TIME, just like the one Jason Mraz wore. :yes Dream come true.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just yawned. :yawn


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i want to learn how to whistle


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's 3:22pm and the housework is finally done. :fall


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

That boy sure hates his varnish.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

So much for any potential job interviews in the near future. At least I'm not obligated to do much anything SA-wise with this neck injury.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I blame the ghost and mrs. muir.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> So much for any potential job interviews in the near future. At least I'm not obligated to do much anything SA-wise with this neck injury.


need a massage? :b haha.

ah, i need to learn some self-control, lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When I say vertically I do not mean at 24 degrees.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*2062 posts in this thread, if you include this one.* :um :no

*Bit dreary today but gotta stay postitive.* 
*Let me see what RevRunWisdom had to say this morning:*
*"Good morn! KEEP ur eyes & mind on SUCCESSFUL ppl, places,& things! What u look at longest becomes STRONGEST!" *

*: )*

*Off to do a lot of shopping today. . .* :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *2062 posts in this thread, if you include this one.* :um :no


just when i thought my 210 posts were impressive! :cry

it's okay, i forgive you. <3


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> just when i thought my 210 posts were impressive! :cry
> 
> it's okay, i forgive you. <3


*Ahhh shucks. . . thanks. *

*<3*

*You'll catch up. Just believe in yourself. :yes*

*See? I'm badly addicted to RTOTD, I came back to share a link from "Peggy Sue Got Married" (LOVE that movie  ) before I go*
*(for serious this time). I was thinking of the part after Nicholas Cage sings when he says "Bye Bye" and found a link to the song where he does it. Oh yeah. I found it.*

*



*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn a 5 bedroom apartment and I will be banished to the couch.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I was meant to be sorting out my life from this day onwards.
Hm and it's not going very well. Start studying goddammit!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

memo to self: stop obsessing over the picture thread.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a banging headache. Well, looks like all hopes of studying today quickly ran out the window.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I went to the store and bought 8 apples. I took them to the clerk and he asked me if I wanted a bag. I said "Oh no man, I juggle...but I can only juggle 8. If I'm ever here to buy 9 apples, bag'em up!"


---Mitch Hedberg


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^That actually happened to me kinda at the store yesterday. I bought 2 bottles of Diet Coke, a big bottle of Powerade, and a couple of other things. Probably 6 items altogether....asks if I want a bag...seriously dude?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

TURKEY WEEKEND. I heart Canada.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> TURKEY WEEKEND. I heart Canada.


I'm skipping it. Thanks SA.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> :squeeze
> 
> *Hey, Illusions! *
> 
> ...


Haha. Thanks, Coco. 
I care about your feet temperature and general well-being too.

And I'll take those too-warm socks if you don't want 'em! I need new ones.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ah, so that's why they're sore. Well what did I expect? It's another hole in my ear lol. They really do seem to be SLOWLY getting better, though. Gold not good enough for my ears? Are my ears angry because I bought February's birthstone and not my own? Their hypoallergenic selection lacked variety and overall appeal in every way. Gold is what I wore for a while in my main piercing before realizing plain old nickel-free worked fine. I have a feeling this will work out, only it's going to take forever =/.

My sister is trying to sleep in her bed next to me. I feel bad having to blow my nose >.<


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok I was starving when I woke up so I went out and bought groceries. And now I'm not hungry...splendid.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I need to talk to a professional. It isn't normal to have the thoughts that I have, daily.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> I'm skipping it. Thanks SA.


You're skipping TURKEY DAY!? But it's...Turkey Day! At least devour some pumpkin pie


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> You're skipping TURKEY DAY!? But it's...Turkey Day! At least devour some pumpkin pie


I'm skipping two turkey dinners....and two pumpkin pies.
I have like 40 cousins, combined and it's always a small house. It's inviting a panic attack. Nothing but constant chatter while I struggle to figure out something to say that won't make me sound like a complete idiot. I wish it was just me and my immediate family.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't wanna have to blow my nose anymore. :cry


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this time tomorrow ill be gone


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

i better be quiet now, i'm tired of wasting my breath, carrying on, getting upset.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't think a therapist is supposed to annoy me or make me upset.... maybe I need to find a new one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Almost at 37,000 posts!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

:heartburn brain cells like bong hits


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*RevRunWisdom said today:*

*"Fear & his fam, JEALOUSY, anger, timidity, worry & anxiety, have made many men cowards & pushes them str8 into mediocrity."*

*"FEAR NOT - Jeremiah 30:10"*

*"F-alse E-vidence A-ppearing R-eal (F. E. A. R)"*

*:yes*

*So true - so true*

*I gotta hit the hay. :sas*


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I want more pie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> this time tomorrow ill be gone


where are you going?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> *RevRunWisdom said today:*
> 
> *"Fear & his fam, JEALOUSY, anger, timidity, worry & anxiety, have made many men cowards & pushes them str8 into mediocrity."*
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this! :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I hate group assignments with a ANGRY FIREY PASSION.

I DON"T KNOW HOW TO SPELL FIREY AND THIS ALSO MAKES ME ANGRY.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

oh, he looks angry tonight. better get ready for the storm.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Why don't you go find a nice Malay girl?"

LOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu.....just :stu :lol


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

oh please be quiet, angry squeaking ceiling pig.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

_angry squeaking ceiling pig????_


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> oh please be quiet, angry squeaking ceiling pig.


put down the bong, and back away slowly


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*let's play picture the fact*

this is a grotesque:









this is a gargoyle:









"grotesque" is a broad term for all these carved monsters, if you will, found on churches and monasteries and so forth, to scare away evil spirits.

a gargoyle is a specific kind, meant to drain rainwater.

so you see, all gargoyles are grotesques, but not all grotesques are gargoyles.

you will be able to dine out on this fascinating fact for months.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ oh damn wrong thread


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ oh damn wrong thread


Right thread or wrong thread, I thoroughly enjoyed your explanation.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

carob rice cake has made me feel sick, yay.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Half work day, beer + pool + sweets + laptop.

So much win.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he's still my ex. Pretty sure.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

318 words on my book, yay!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...Sunday already...why's the weekend always go so quick?!

One day to do the entire week's homework and something called _studying._


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i want them to leave, right now. or at least stop talking about me.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm pretty sure he's still my ex. Pretty sure.


Uh oh...should I ask? Haha. Hmmm...

I'm the luckiest depressed person on earth. She is sooooo amazing...


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking forward to Monday, but quite scared it'll have been my fourth week at uni already. Time to kick the uni's arse for stopping me getting my loan from over a month a go!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Now I know what to do when my cat tries sleeping on the keyboard and messes up the shift key.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm nervous again. :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Thank you for posting this! :yes


*You are quite welcome.  I am glad you liked it.*

*I'm glad I found him, he really lightens up my day. He can be pretty funny too. It's a nice twist, I like how he works.*
*I really like how he defined fear there. :yes It's a good mantra to use. *

*Here is something inspirational for this morning:*

*"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that." ~ Dr. M. Luther King Jr.*

*RevRunWisdom says this morning:*
*Finish each day & be done with it! Some blunders & absurd things crept in, NO DOUBT! Move on! God gives NEW mercies DAILY!*

*Isn't that great? What an awesome guy.*

*I gotta go. Long day yesterday. Got a lot of things I needed for the winter. (btw, brrrr, it's cold out today.:yes) When I got home my friend invited me over to drink some wine with our other friend. Caught me off guard, I was already in my jammies. So I got ready, went over and we drank wine whilst playing "Lock in those Lyrics" or something like that. It was fun for a while but got too hard so we quit and looked at old time pictures. Boy was that fun. I told her she gotta bring them over so I can scan some/most of them. She has a great collection. *

*But now I have a headache from the wine. :no Need breakfast, green tea and a half cup of coffee pronto.*


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> this is a grotesque:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so a gargoyle is a grotesque that's had a night of heavy drinking.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Another day of nothing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Err, how did I end up playing a proper full soccer game today? Well it was fun!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> oh please be quiet, angry squeaking ceiling pig.


Is that the pig from the Simpson movie?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

moxosis said:


> Another day of nothing.


Oh, you too?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe I was cursed at birth. There's no other explanation.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

So, you're just going to run and hide every time a 47-year old woman in a baseball cap tries to chat you up? Get a grip!

(Admittedly, she does look like a man, but even so...)


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

markx said:


> So, you're just going to run and hide every time a 47-year old woman in a baseball cap tries to chat you up? Get a grip!


I read that as "...47-year old woman with a baseball bat...".

Running seemed like a perfectly sensible course of action.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

:lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Friday, I rake the front yard _by myself_ knowing my allergies act up every time I'm in the yard. Saturday I take care of 60 ferrets for most of the day and feel sniffles coming on. Sunday I'm full-blown sick and and call the Ferret Inn to let them know - can't be around ferrets if you might be carrying the flu virus - and end up doing 4 hours of yardwork, weezing, FOR YOU. And asking for cough drops is asking for too much? Really? You want to argue with me about why I need cough drops? After I gave up rest my body actually need to help you out, I can't have cough drops!? I didn't ask you for anything else! Just freaking cough drops! You're going out anyway! It's not an inconvience! AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Boo Bu Ba Doo Da Da Boo Boo Bu Ba Doo

La La La La Lets just ignore my depression and hope the Lexapro kicks in soon La La La La.

 In other news my cat drinking its water for some reason sounds like its using the litter box. Ew.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> _angry squeaking ceiling pig????_





leonardess said:


> put down the bong, and back away slowly





epril said:


> Is that the pig from the Simpson movie?


lol, leonardess

it's my upstairs neighbor making truly hideous noises with the floor. it makes me feel less frustrated to think that it's some animal making the noise than an actual person. i mean, a person would know not to keep stepping on the really gross-sounding squeaky spot. um, right? :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I should shave everyday or every week instead of every 3 or 4 months. I almost need a weed whacker to take off some of that beard.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

"Breaking up is like knocking over a Coke machine. You can't do it in one push. You gotta rock it back and forth a few times, and then it goes over."

Seinfeld knows relationships.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've come to terms with having built-up anger, seeing as how I apparently won't stand for the smallest amount of childish bullshmit.

Well I certainly can't deal with people with personality disorders :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Finally...I hope. lol Onwards & upwards


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You my new obsession
All I want to do
You my new obsession, girl
I feel on top of the world wit you baby
I want to dance and party tonight
I feel on top of the world wit my lady
I'm gonna rock your body all night
She makes me wanna sing

*La, la la la... (etc.)*

You my new obsession *(5x)*

All I want to do
You my new obsession, girl
I feel on top of the world wit you baby
I want to dance

*Dance... (etc.)*

*:lol :lol

Most trance isn't this repetitive. Well, LMFAO, you earned your title.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> "Breaking up is like knocking over a Coke machine. You can't do it in one push. You gotta rock it back and forth a few times, and then it goes over."
> 
> Seinfeld knows relationships.


:yes

*haha that is really dead on. *

*Good luck kicking him to the curb for the 10th time. It was really hard getting rid of my old boyfriend. He was like a parasite - kept coming back. Didn't help that he was a little "off his rocker" (he held me hostage once but I outsmarted him & got away fairly fast). *
*He'd call me after our final (thank you, Jesus) break-up and ask me to "take walks with him in the woods." I was like, "Um, nooooooooo, but thanks. . . " because all I could envision was going for a walk with him only to have him knife me to death or something. :sus :um*

*Long story short, IKWYM. *

:squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> She make me wanna say La la la la, la la la la, la la la la, la la la la, la la la la, la la la la, la la la la, la la la la, la la la la, hey, la la la la, la la la la, la la la la
> you my new obsession, you my new obsession, you my new obsession, you my new obsession, you my new obsession, all i want to do, you my new obsession girl
> 
> I feel on top of the world witcha baby, I wanna dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance da da da da da da da
> dance dance dance dance dance dance dance dance


Haha. Really? Music is lazy. Okay, I'm done with that song.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *He'd call me after our final (thank you, Jesus) break-up and ask me to "take walks with him in the woods." I was like, "Um, nooooooooo, but thanks. . . " because all I could envision was going for a walk with him only to have him knife me to death or something. :sus :um*


Lol, jeez. Take walks in the woods? Not creepy at all.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

It's these times of the month I don't like being a woman most.

I know, I know . . . 
but it's true
I feel pooey, so so tired, irritable, annoyed. 
~Looking at the positive side, I should start feeling at least a little better in about 5 days. Weeeee. . . 

I need some RevRunWisdom. Btw, if you are wondering, yes, he is from Run DMC.

And tonights gonna be a good night
And tonights gonna be a good night
And tonights gonna be a good night
And tonights gonna be a good good night

That songs gets on my nerves, especially when they say, "like oh my god" but it's catchy and they won't stop playing it. Blah.

How about this one: "I wanna kiss a girl, don't wanna go to far . . ." 
I bet that one is a real hit amongst mainstream American boys. yeah. . . 
More like a hopeful one for the mainstream girls.

Seriously, my boy is in Kindergarten and he witnessed two girls kissing on the bus. WTH? For real, I wasn't expecting that. I knew things were bad these days but for crying out loud, my little boy is ONLY IN KINDERGARTEN!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!

These kids are growing up in a much crazier, scarier world than we did and doing/learning things WAY WAY too early. 

Make it stop!!!!!

Make it all stop!!!!!!

That's it, I'm going to go channell RevRunWisdom, I need him today. He said:

"a trust in God, a stout heart, an unconquerable spirit, a DETERMINATION 2 push on, 2 show NO RETREAT! ( yea that'll do it!)"

"Encourage family memnbers & ppl around u! (Man does not live by bread alone, sometimes he needs a little buttering up!) - J. Maxwell"

"an ounce of encouragement when somone's down is worth more than a ton of praise when they're up! (true story)"

"wanna test ur memory, try to remember what u was worryin about 1 yr ago today."

That's a little odd. . . I thought I was the only one in the world besides my one friend who said "true story" . . . Hmmm . . .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Lol, jeez. Take walks in the woods? Not creepy at all.


*Yeah, like that was something he and I did regularly when we were together or something. Nothing unusual about it at all. :no *

*He also would ask me to "roll" with him. Which means take drugs (I forget which one it was at the time he was taking). No, thanks! *


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Yeah, like that was something he and I did regularly when we were together or something. Nothing unusual about it at all. :no *
> 
> *He also would ask me to "roll" with him. Which means take drugs (I forget which one it was at the time he was taking). No, thanks! *


Yikers. BYOD - bring yer own drugs!
So hey Coco how's about we do a line, take a long walk deep into the woods, then as the sun goes down...find an abandoned building and spend the night there.

No? Well I thought you loved abandoned buildings and the like...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yikers. BYOD - bring yer own drugs!
> So hey Coco how's about we do a line, take a long walk deep into the woods, then as the sun goes down...find an abandoned building and spend the night there.
> 
> No? Well I thought you loved abandoned buildings and the like...


:yes

Yeah and 

"Coco, I hope you don't mind if I bring my guns. You know, so we can do some target practice. I know how much you liked that the one day we went. . . no need to be afraid. I may drive extremely fast in my car and blast the hardest, darkest music I can find but that is because I love you and want you to feel comfortable tonight. . . What? NO? WHY? I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME, ISN'T THAT WHY YOU BROKE UP WITH ME? BECAUSE YOU REALLY, DEEP DOWN, LOVE ME! YOU WILL LOVE ME!! I'LL SHOW YOU HOW MUCH YOU LOVE ME! Like the one time after we broke up when I showed up drunk off my butt and fell all over you trying to kiss you. Still no? the abandoned building is on me. . . just think about it." :um


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> :yes
> 
> Yeah and
> 
> "Coco, I hope you don't mind if I bring my guns. You know, so we can do some target practice...."


Oh, and wear that t-shirt I like. You know, the one with the red and white concentric circles on front.

:afr


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've changed my mind, "My Back Pages" is the best Dylan cover that The Byrds have ever done. Better than "The Chimes of Freedom."


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

_Some people... :mum
_


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually ended up going to Thanksgiving dinner for my dad's side of the family. It went perfectly. Nobody asked me any personal questions, I actually talked a lot, made everyone laugh a few times, played poker, ate a lot of good food and had fun. Only one person missing or it would have been an absolutely perfect day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Man. Hard to please everyone around here. Or, I guess...hard to fix everyone's problems. I'm playing both sides. It's hard. I already stated that. In the end, they can both think what they want. Neither are intelligent enough to realize how immature the whole thing is.

Being one's sister, and also rooming with her, makes me responsible for communicating her ways the best I can to the parents. One of which has a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Seeing everyone at the Renaissance Festival makes me feel normal.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> I actually ended up going to Thanksgiving dinner for my dad's side of the family. It went perfectly. Nobody asked me any personal questions, I actually talked a lot, made everyone laugh a few times, played poker, ate a lot of good food and had fun. Only one person missing or it would have been an absolutely perfect day.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

what is wrong with me? i feel lonely, but keep avoiding people. i think i have social anxiety.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

She'd go that far and kill her own mother!? :/


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I actually ended up going to Thanksgiving dinner for my dad's side of the family. It went perfectly. Nobody asked me any personal questions, I actually talked a lot, made everyone laugh a few times, played poker, ate a lot of good food and had fun. Only one person missing or it would have been an absolutely perfect day.


That's amazing.

I'm so proud of you =)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I actually ended up going to Thanksgiving dinner for my dad's side of the family. It went perfectly. Nobody asked me any personal questions, I actually talked a lot, made everyone laugh a few times, played poker, ate a lot of good food and had fun. Only one person missing or it would have been an absolutely perfect day.


:high5

i did something naughty today...:um


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

...and likes his tea. I didn't think I would welcome the rain, but I'll admit it is a bit refreshing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tough day at the office...

Guess it was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

kylethomas said:


> oh, and wear that t-shirt i like. You know, the one with the red and white concentric circles on front.
> 
> :afr


*lol!!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I actually ended up going to Thanksgiving dinner for my dad's side of the family. It went perfectly. Nobody asked me any personal questions, I actually talked a lot, made everyone laugh a few times, played poker, ate a lot of good food and had fun. Only one person missing or it would have been an absolutely perfect day.




:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends here!! *
*~And that means all you Canadians here, whether you like it or not!! :yes*

:yay

:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Little by Little we human beings are confronted with situations that give us more & more clues that we arent perfect - (Mister Rogers)*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't know Canadians had Thanksgiving :blank


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everybody.  I hope the rest of my fellow Canadians had a good Thanksgiving too.

I'm not 100% sure what our Thanksgiving is about but oh well, it's lots of food that I don't gotta cook. :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to pee but I'm too tired to get up right away. Why is it so cold in this room? I want something with whipped cream on it. Does whipped cream taste good on leftover pizza? ...Seriously, why is it so cold in this room!?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

memo to self: never force your mother to watch FLCL with you. it will be torture for you both.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I have to pee but I'm too tired to get up right away. Why is it so cold in this room? I want something with whipped cream on it. Does whipped cream taste good on leftover pizza? ...Seriously, why is it so cold in this room!?


It's so depressing when you first wake up and realize you need to pee really badly. You try to hold out as long as possible...good luck.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

I need to shave >.<


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

its_a_rick said:


> I need to shave >.<


Whenever I shave, I assume someone else on the planet is also going to shave, so I say, "I'm going to go shave, too."

---Mitch Hedberg


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> :high5
> 
> i did something naughty today...:um


...do tell...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I got lucky. I had a super good Caribbean meal...not your traditional thanksgiving meal, though, but hell, it had chicken and potatoes in it, so it's close enough 

Anyway, the meal was damn good. I could go up for seconds if i wanted, but i dunno...there's people there now, so i guess i wont.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wishing my friend would hurry up & reply to my text, but I'm loving i'm home alone with my music pumped up LOUD!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I <3 Nacho Cheese.*
*Mmmmmmm. . . . . . *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*My dad has a new girlfriend. :yes :love :yay*
*It's getting serious. They both don't want to get married and love being physically active. She is even going to be his date at my brother's wedding next weekend which I am in as a bridesmaid. *
*~Which reminds me I have to call the shop tomorrow to see if my dress is ready for me to try on again & also, I'm hoping they can take out their cups they put in bc I found a good bra that will go with it. I don't want their cups. :no*

*So my dad just called asking to use our car to take his girlfriend home after they are done watching their movie at his place (his car is out of order, he's been riding his bike to work). Kind of seems like we traded places . . . like my son wants to borrow the car to take his gf home. *

*PLEASE GOD ~ I pray my book comes in the mail tomorrow. I start my class on Wednesday!!! Ahhhhhh!!! 20 people in the class I hear, wow. Looks like I'll have competition when it's gradumanation time. I'M READY FOR IT!! :yes*
*But dang, I really hope my book comes in tomorrow, seriously*. :um :afr :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How it goes is I'm fine until you ask me how I am. Then I have to actually think about it. I don't want to think about how I feel - it's how I stay sane.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> ...do tell...


i might tell you.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It was false hope.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I love this satin nightgown, as much as I love having bed sheets with a high thread count. Soooo nice!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i might tell you.


Tell me nowwww....I'm curious...


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I hate how cold its got, and two of the windows in the house don't shut so there's no warmth anywhere


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Scratching your eye with ketchup on your finger is bad :[


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Joel said:


> Scratching your eye with ketchup on your finger is bad :[


ouch! :squeeze


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tonight's gonna be a good night!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

these fruity teas are not half bad....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I love this satin nightgown, as much as I love having bed sheets with a high thread count. Soooo nice!


arent they though? I just bought sheets with 200 thread count, but want higher!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Tonight's gonna be a good night!


cool!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

epril said:


> Tonight's gonna be a good night!


now that song is stuck in my head, lol. :bash

not being able to weigh myself sucks. ): i'm. so. curious. ugh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Apartment filling up, 6 of us now, lucky they got another apartment or I would be on the couch!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

go away writer's block!! i want to get this prologue done by the end of the year at least, lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Argh such a headache, not now, not this week


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't sleep... Clown'll eat me... Can't sleep.... Clown'll eat me...

How many times did I press backspace for that sentence? my fingers can't keep the order of letters, need sleep but can't... can't ... D:


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> It's so depressing when you first wake up and realize you need to pee really badly. You try to hold out as long as possible...good luck.


I made it to the bathroom in time. :yes

I didn't _mean_ to turn you on. It wasn't my intention. "I'm not a little girl" shouldn't take you there. :sus


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate when I get sidetracked and it logs me out before I'm done going through all my subscriptions. I always wonder if I missed something important.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I wonder how buttermilk and head cheese would taste together....


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought a house. I was told it was a 2 bedroom house, but it's up to me how many bedrooms there are though...isn't it?
Screw you, Real Estate lady. This bedroom has an oven in it. This bedroom has some people sitting on couches watching TV. This bedroom is a.k.a. a hallway.

---Mitch Hedberg


Man, I am bored...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pokeherpro said:


> I bought a house. I was told it was a 2 bedroom house, but it's up to me how many bedrooms there are though...isn't it?
> Screw you, Real Estate lady. This bedroom has an oven in it. This bedroom has some people sitting on couches watching TV. This bedroom is a.k.a. a hallway.
> 
> ---Mitch Hedberg
> ...


For about three lines there I actually thought you bought a house. I was all WHAAAAAAAAAAAA-ohit'saquote.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a sudden urge to go buy pumpkin scented candles.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a sudden urge to go buy pumpkin flavoured donuts.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't get any pumpkin pie at Thanksgiving.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I have a sudden urge to go buy pumpkin flavoured donuts.


I have a sudden urge to stealz your donuts and devour them for myself.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I was _frozen_ today!!! D:<


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe winter won't come this year....


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> For about three lines there I actually thought you bought a house. I was all WHAAAAAAAAAAAA-ohit'saquote.


Same here, haha


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe I should get dressed and go buy that memoir I've been wanting to read...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I made myself sick. 
And my mother is worrying too much about me. 
My holidays shouldn't be like that. 
I can't wait for school to start again.
I want to disappear.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

good, they won't be there which means I don't have to inform them that I've been doing nothing in my spare time.. when they ask me what I'm doing these days. And doing nothing isn't bad, but I'd rather not say it in front of people. So's I'll just do nothing while they don't know what I'm up to.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TimidTalker said:


> Wanna makeout? :kiss


yes, i do :yes :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish she didn't..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I wish she didn't..


I wonder if Yoplait is having a contest you are unaware of. You need a message of inspiration. Come on, Elyse. Don't give up! Please try again. Fruit on the bottom, hope on top.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess I take comfort in knowing you're delusional. So then why does it still bother me?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I wonder if Yoplait is having a contest you are unaware of. You need a message of inspiration. Come on, Elyse. Don't give up! Please try again. Fruit on the bottom, hope on top.


Hah. I eat my multivitamin in yogurt, I'll have you know. And there's oodles of hope on top. Even if the brand doesn't happen to be Yoplait.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> :stu


:rub


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The boys are back in town, the boys are back in town....dunnnn dunnnnn I said, the boys are back in toooooowwwwwooooowwwwwwwooooooon, the boys are back in town!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Having a computer chair with wheels isn't a great thing to have when you have non-level hardwood floors. I keep sliding to the left.(Please no Beyonce jokes.)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm gonna win this game. You don't know. And she doesn't know. But I am.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Code Red Mountain Dew makes me wish I could be a skinny W.o.W. playing nerd dude for a week just so I could drink gallons of it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i should probably start my day soon since it's 12:02pm already. :0


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I got a flat tire & couldn't find the spare; I freaked out until I found it underneath my vehicle :doh Oh yeah, and it was raining. I'm so glad the parking garage at school wasn't packed. phew


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

I need to start eating right again. The metabolism isn't going to be around forever..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

This kinda sucks...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> This kinda sucks...


talking to me on msn? hahaha.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> talking to me on msn? hahaha.


No, only being able to talk to anyone on MSN...I wanna talk to someone face to face...so lonely......but I made it this way...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another acne breakout


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Just saw new Harry Potter movie. It was pretty good. Left a bit out from the books, but you know. Still good.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> For about three lines there I actually thought you bought a house. I was all WHAAAAAAAAAAAA-ohit'saquote.


Hee Hee me too.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

nothing like rain, hot cocoa, and a burnt tongue lol


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> Code Red Mountain Dew makes me wish I could be a skinny W.o.W. playing nerd dude for a week just so I could drink gallons of it.


This reminds me of Zombieland. Jesse Eisenberg was such a cutie in that movie. :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Wake, work, towards my goals.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it would take almost 9 hours for me to walk to my boyfriend's house.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*rolls 20d* 

"You look Fabulous!"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*rolls 20d* 

"You look Fabulous!"


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder if computers can have orgasms? That's what it sounded like when I rang 1471 to get the number of the missed call... 0000 000000. I'll have what _she's_ having. :b

Who has a number like that though? :sus


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

binary solo!
0000001 00000011 0000001 000000111


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I think there is some bad news coming my way.
I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*oh man this can't be good*
*not today*
*i start my classes tonight*


**tries to think positively**


*uhhhhh blahhhh*


**help**


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *oh man this can't be good*
> *not today*
> *i start my classes tonight*
> 
> ...


Good luck CH!!! Sure all will go well!

That was one hell of a heated discussion, but the project pushes on.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

For some reason, it's always been acceptable to me to fail, as long as I didn't try. Cause...if I didn't try...I didn't really fail. I'm really scared to try...and fail.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Almost forgot to take my medicine today. Good thing I remembered.

Btw anyone else here like frothy orange juice?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> I don't want children, but I think I secretly wish someone would hold me down and beg me to have their children, so I could concede. Just one though. No more then one.


Hey...where do you live?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Wednesday again. My long day. Tonight will be fun though, if I can stay awake.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> For some reason, it's always been acceptable to me to fail, as long as I didn't try. Cause...if I didn't try...I didn't really fail. I'm really scared to try...and fail.


By never trying you can never succeed either, and succeeding is what makes life rewarding.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

jesus christ, i wish i were deaf. i really don't want to listen to you snorting phlegm every 30 seconds. it's making me sick.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

> For some reason, it's always been acceptable to me to fail, as long as I didn't try. Cause...if I didn't try...I didn't really fail. I'm really scared to try...and fail.


Me too. I didn't fail, then again I didn't try. Surely had I tried I would have conquered. I've read the same from others. We're so similar (I mean us SAer/life avoiders).


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> jesus christ, i wish i were deaf. i really don't want to listen to you snorting phlegm every 30 seconds. it's making me sick.


This is the first time in my life I'm glad I am deaf. I can't hear the _boooooos_.

---Coach from National Lampoon's Van Wilder


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> By never trying you can never succeed either, and succeeding is what makes life rewarding.


I'm successful in the fact that I only think I'm a loser, instead of knowing it for sure lol.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> ^no matter...I'm very interested in Canadian citizenship. This is looking good. Alright then, nice to accomplish a task before noon.


Sorry, I'm a habitual diet coke drinker...and I'm the General Manager of 2 Fantasy Football teams, one of which is in 1st place.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> I'm successful in the fact that I only think I'm a loser, instead of knowing it for sure lol.


haha. So true. So when will loser sperm meet loser egg? I'm just kidding. Canadian children. I'm going to start crocheting little loser scarfs for them right now.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm bored.....


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Entertain me!


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

^No problem, it's totally changed now to accommodate the Canadian sperm donor... I mean bf..I mean passport to health care..I mean..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish they had a sperm-bank thing in my town. I suppose I'd have to quit smoking weed though...why can't life ever be perfect? Damn it.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

this child is going to be gorgeous. Loser chemistry mixed with drug mangled sperm. I think I'll just go ahead and wait until I'm over 35 too.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> I think my heart's broke for good now. It hurts so much.


:rub


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Ugg....My cat keeps licking and sticking here wet nose on my hand. Its getting kinda gross......but I still love her. <3


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> I think my heart's broke for good now. It hurts so much.


If it hurts still, it isn't broke for good. Mine doesn't even hurt anymore, that's how I know it's done.

It'll be okay..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

liarsclub said:


> ^no matter...I'm very interested in Canadian citizenship. This is looking good. Alright then, nice to accomplish a task before noon.


*You too, eh? I've always said I was born to be Canadian.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Good luck CH!!! Sure all will go well!
> 
> That was one hell of a heated discussion, but the project pushes on.


*Thank you, I need it.*
*Tis not a good day for Mrs. CH. *
*It's a "I feel like choking everyone who ticks me off day" *
*and "I feel like a miserable loser day" all together. :no*

**

**sniffle sniffle**

**note: God pls make tonight go well & fast ~and~ *
*the next couple days go FAST!!!*
*p.s. thanks for hearing my prayer aboot my book coming in on *
*time, what a relief that was.:yes**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Snow in the forecast they say?????*

*Why does that not surprise me?????*

*Oh yeah, bc the weather is all mucked up and will continue to be as it's the end of the world as we know it. . . *

*ironically, "Don't Fear The Reaper" is on the radio as I write this.*

*Seasons don't fear the reaper, nor do the wind, the sun or the rain. . . "*


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I tend to the right thing....eventually. I'm glad this is still true.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*HEY EVERYONE! *

*Before I run a few errands before my class starts, I'd like to share a little sumthin' sumthin' with you all, my loves.*

*I got Ashwagandha to take on school nights/study nights to improve memory/concentration/mental energy without jitters. The Natural Foods store lady said it does indeed do that with no jitters. I just looked it up and am finding a lot of promising things about it being good for anxiety and such too. Very interesting! Thought I'd share one of the pages: *

http://www.ayurvediccure.com/ashwagandha.htm

Btw, not every page says it's recommended to use daily though. Most articles say to use it either 3-4 days a week or to take a week off after a month of continuous use. I'll let you all know if I notice anything, I'm going to give it time though. . .


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear Life,

You have been pretty freaking terrible to me since Friday. I do good things and yet you manage to knock me down a few hundred pegs. I'd like you to stop doing that. Now.

Sincerely,
Jasmine


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh, it gets cold so quickly here in England . Freezing cold already.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Dear Life,
> 
> You have been pretty freaking terrible to me since Friday. I do good things and yet you manage to knock me down a few hundred pegs. I'd like you to stop doing that. Now.
> 
> ...


^priceless.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where the hell am I? Is my name Alice?
how did this happen?
i wasn't expecting it, I really wasn't. 
maybe I'm sleeping....
how did i fall assbackwards into such luck?
This isn't me, can't be. 
Can't be my life....
can't be.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Mmm, one of the few benefits of living in a house full of people... an unexpected delivery of pizza.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

but in a houseful of people, will you actually get any?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

leonardess said:


> but in a houseful of people, will you actually get any?


No, but I might get some pizza! :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm thinking of becoming a part-time drug dealer. :|


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Prolly shouldnt say that too loud eh?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> Prolly shouldnt say that too loud eh?


You've had better considerations.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't feel good at all this morning. D:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mm, stretching always makes me feel better.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

**yawn**

*Wow. Hope I make it.*

:fall


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

People that brag and have to constantly one-up others piss me off to no end.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn it...I forgot that tomorrow is Thursday.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

huh said:


> Damn it...I forgot that tomorrow is Thursday.


Tomorrow is _Thursday?!?!_ OH ****.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Fawk! My D2 bank characters just expired.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm never saying that again. Ever. Ever ever.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the worst luck when it comes to exams.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

TURKEY OVERLOAD.

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.

That damn bird is getting the last laugh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't think i'll be able to get through this can of sprite. it's 200mL, lol. my tolerance for soft drinks died a long time ago.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo....what am I doing??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My acne is slowly clearing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bahahaha. I can't believe it. I just remembered.

I bought us tickets to the Olympic Closing Ceremonies. And now I'm single. With two $400 tickets. 

I can't believe I ended up in such a breakup cliche.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

There are so many adorable people in the world. :boogieI want them all in my bed now! Problem is...my bed isn't big enough.  Why is the world made this way!?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm either in some weird altered state of consciousness or the last two pages of this thread have been really awesome.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> There are so many adorable people in the world. :boogieI want them all in my bed now! Problem is...my bed isn't big enough.  Why is the world made this way!?


: o


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i don't think i'll be able to get through this can of sprite. it's 200mL, lol. my tolerance for soft drinks died a long time ago.


I drink 5-10 times that amount, every day...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Is this fate or a self-fulfilling prophecy?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> : o


You can be in my bed, too, _but you are on thin ice_. :sus


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Life is but a dream


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> You can be in my bed, too, _but you are on thin ice_. :sus


can i come too? :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I... you know what, **** it.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Just heard the words. "Nana's in hospital"

Then 15 minutes later "I have to go down to the hospital, Nana's got internal bleeding and they can't stop it"

Today's great.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Hope this doesn't take longer than a couple weeks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Genelle said:


> Just heard the words. "Nana's in hospital"
> 
> Then 15 minutes later "I have to go down to the hospital, Nana's got internal bleeding and they can't stop it"
> 
> Today's great.


i hope she's okay.  :squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

cat tip #1: give them tablets while they're laying down. they will be easier to hold down and lazy enough that they won't give a crap what you're putting down their throat.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

I want to live my best life.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel ready to become cynical.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Nineteen years of waiting, and in one day, look where I am now. It's amazing, how doing absolutely nothing for so long will yield absolutely everything in an instant. It almost feels like I'm cheating, but I'm not about to argue.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> My acne is slowly clearing.


:boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Genelle said:


> Just heard the words. "Nana's in hospital"
> 
> Then 15 minutes later "I have to go down to the hospital, Nana's got internal bleeding and they can't stop it"
> 
> Today's great.


:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I got to hear some of my most dreaded words last night:*
*"Now let's go around the room and have everyone tell a little about themselves so I can get to know you better. . . "*
*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!! :um *

*I was that scared that I raised my hand to go first so I wouldn't have to sweat it out waiting for everyone else. It was still scary as hell, I'm not going to lie. Thank God I sort of knew the teacher because I knew her daughter, plus, she used to work where I used to work and knows my former co-workers. . . *
*That was really scary either way, glad that part is over. :yes*

*Today & every day until next Wednesday: LOTS OF READING, STUDYING, and HOMEWORK. *
*Lots to do, lots to do . . . .*
*Brain, don't give up on me now. Please don't! REJUVENATE YOURSELF! BE STRONG! Or I will transplant you with one that FOCUSES better. YOU HEAR ME???!!!! :mum*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Genelle said:


> Just heard the words. "Nana's in hospital"
> 
> Then 15 minutes later "I have to go down to the hospital, Nana's got internal bleeding and they can't stop it"
> 
> Today's great.


 I hope she pulls through ok Genelle.

___________________________

Within 0.5mm aye


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *oh man this can't be good*
> *not today*
> *i start my classes tonight*
> 
> ...


^^ how did it go?



somethinginthewind said:


> I think my heart's broke for good now. It hurts so much.


im sorry! :squeeze



TheDaffodil said:


> Dear Life,
> 
> You have been pretty freaking terrible to me since Friday. I do good things and yet you manage to knock me down a few hundred pegs. I'd like you to stop doing that. Now.
> 
> ...


^^ stay strong!...itll get better! :yes



markx said:


> No, but I might get some pizza! :b


 ´
hhahahha!...nice!



Genelle said:


> Just heard the words. "Nana's in hospital"
> 
> Then 15 minutes later "I have to go down to the hospital, Nana's got internal bleeding and they can't stop it"
> 
> Today's great.


OMG! im sorry!...i hope everything turns out well



CoconutHolder said:


> *I got to hear some of my most dreaded words last night:*
> *"Now let's go around the room and have everyone tell a little about themselves so I can get to know you better. . . "*
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!! :um *
> 
> ...


^^ gah youre so busy!...how do you manage?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> ^^ how did it go?
> *It went well for the most part. A lot to study & a lot to do.*
> *I'll get used to it. The teacher is nice/down to earth & funny too.*
> *Thanks for asking. *hugs* How are you doing these days?*
> ...


*Thankfully my husband does his part and contributes to the household not only financially but physically or I wouldn't be able to manage it all!! :no*
*Even with everything I have to keep up with, it can be pretty overwhelming, that's fo' shizzle!* :yes

*Some RevRunWisdom of the day before I go shower and conquer this rainy day:*

*"Dont let ppl bamboozle u!! When somebody say's "Now this is jus off da top of my head".. EXPECT DANDRUFF! : ) " *

*"Trouble is something u did or didnt do yesterday... stay on ur grind ppl!"*

*"Flys spread disease.. keep yours zipped up  "*

*"For the first time in history having sex has become more dangerous than the cigarette that folks smoke after.. be wise"*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> can i come too? :b


Yep! You get an invitation. You're allowed to bring one guest. :yes



inna sense said:


> ^^ stay strong!...itll get better! :yes


Thanks. I hope so.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

AHHHHH I need to get off this forum and do my homework! :bash


DO YOUR HOMEWORK BLACKVIXZIN! :twak


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Genelle said:


> Just heard the words. "Nana's in hospital"
> 
> Then 15 minutes later "I have to go down to the hospital, Nana's got internal bleeding and they can't stop it"
> 
> Today's great.


...I'm sorry.
I hope she's okay.
Let me know..


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, just as I expected. Nothing more, nothing less. Although getting rid (aka making it blatantly obvious that I'm not interested) of this girl took me a record time... at least a day! *sigh*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess it's really gone now...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I make a post, then i delete it within 10 minutes...why bother posting then?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Meh, why do i always leave homework til the last minute ?

GL wif yer course coco u crazy mofo.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Blackvixzin said:


> AHHHHH I need to get off this forum and do my homework! :bash
> 
> DO YOUR HOMEWORK BLACKVIXZIN! :twak


dont leave us!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im pretty drunk right now...which only proves that im pathetic cuz i cant handle my own thoughts...life is a hell...but right now being in the body is only a mild inconvenience :drunk


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

People tell me I have a different way of looking at things, and when they say it, I don't think it's a compliment. It makes me feel like an outsider.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

inna sense said:


> im pretty drunk right now...


Allow me to join you. It's only 4 pm here, but who cares...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

shadowmask said:


> Allow me to join you. It's only 4 pm here, but who cares...





Bugs Bunny said:


> Its five o'clock somewhere!


:drunk


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

CandySays said:


> People tell me I have a different way of looking at things, and when they say it, I don't think it's a compliment. It makes me feel like an outsider.


sunshine state? as in queensland? 

let's be friends!! :heart

good morning everyone.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That was the worst pain I've ever felt.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess the old man was right after all.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just get it over with already.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

My mom is making dinner..............At the moment she is squeezing a fish. xD


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Meh, why do i always leave homework til the last minute ?
> 
> GL wif yer course coco u crazy mofo.


*Thanks brotha. I feel like this right now: :eyes :fall*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*It snowed today.*

*A lot.*

*It was really really cold.*

*Going to keep on for a couple days they say.*

*True story.*

*I must go, goodnight SASeeps with hugs and all that mushy stuff.*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i wish i didn't care about my weight or how i look. my life is so much better when i don't.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

After unsuccessfully trying to quit Ritalin and Concerta for the past week, I can confirm that yes, I do have ADD.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm too obsessed with the thought of getting a girlfriend.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sick of Soup of the Day. It's time we made a decision. I want to know what Soup from Now On is.


---Mitch Hedberg


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

*sigh* It's not easy. It SUCKS! Oh well, it'll get better. It is better.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

need to shower...need to not be lazy today. x_x


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sick of these smelly boots.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and that's not the only thing that needs some odoreaters.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm going to attempt to drink green tea again..


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Blackvixzin said:


> My mom is making dinner..............At the moment she is squeezing a fish. xD


Caviar for dinner?


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

8 more minutes and it will be my ideal wake time. I'm kicking my sleeping schedule's butt.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i'm going to attempt to drink green tea again..


^ took one sip and it was absolutely revolting. D:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ it's like drinking lawn.

I seem to be entering a period of not being able to string more than a sentence....


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I truly feel good about things now. If only I could stop my mind from wandering aimlessly. I could be happy from the inside out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, after 5 iterations, many alterations and a few mistakes, I was only .5mm out!!!! Car now has suspension and wheels!!! woot

Pizza and beer with the boys tonight!!!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

You are everything you'll ever need, but not until you realize it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*How does he always know what I need to hear?*

* "The world belongs to the energetic*
*(b encouraged, stay encouraged at all costs ppl)"*


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Busy weekend ahead...need to revise for half term tests, sign up for the duke of edinburgh award amongst a host of other things...

Action Plan: "Do something with life" is so far, going quite ok-ish. Could be alot more progressive though :roll.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> It's time for me to open my eyes. Peel my lids back and _see_, because everything I thought I knew about love was a lie. It'll only break your heart.


Love doesn't only break your heart...it puts it back together, too. I used to think superglue would do the trick. But nope. The only way to heal a broken heart is to love again. Brings all the pieces back together. Just takes a long time, that's all. Once you fall in love with someone else, and you will, it'll make you remember why it's worth the risk to love again. It feels good.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Love doesn't only break your heart...it puts it back together, too. I used to think superglue would do the trick. But nope. The only way to heal a broken heart is to love again. Brings all the pieces back together. Just takes a long time, that's all. Once you fall in love with someone else, and you will, it'll make you remember why it's worth the risk to love again. It feels good.


That's beautiful .


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. It's the weed talking.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Need plans for tomorrow nite, ugh i hate all the people where i stay , all they wanna do is get high n play ****in videogames 

Hellooooo ! Social Life ?

Ugh , i'd rather go out on the town with a dirty than stay in on a saturday nite with those dick lickers.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Me so hungry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> Thanks. It's the weed talking.


*Well then, it does make you very insightful and inspirational! *

* Good job! That was perfect!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Need plans for tomorrow nite, ugh i hate all the people where i stay , all they wanna do is get high n play ****in videogames
> 
> Hellooooo ! Social Life ?
> 
> Ugh , i'd rather go out on the town with a dirty than stay in on a saturday nite with those dick lickers.


*Go git yrself a dirty then! jk! :b*

*You need to find a new crowd. :yes *
*Maybe some ppl in your jujitsu class? GL !!  :squeeze*

*My weekends are going to consist of a lot of reading & homework because it will be the only real "free" time I have to do that. I'm too dang tired at night, unfortunetly. I will keep studying during the week too but it doesn't add up to enough time to get it all done. . . *


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Hmm... I wish I had seen those loose benadryl tablets in my backpack yesterday.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Sooooooooo boreddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wanna wear my new glasses, but I have to wait till I get the frame adjusted. Boss still hasn't given me a price lol. 

Work was sooo slow today. This whole week was particularly bad for business. I've never seen such empty desks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..i'm getting anxious about not having enough food to eat. o.0


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time for some cheap Malaysian shopping!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Just deleted Yahoo and MSN messenger. 
I feel empty now.
Oh well.
Anyone here who talked to me on either of those things...e-mail me. Or don't.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What is your reasoning behind that Lucas???


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Is that _broccoli _on the floor? :sus


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> What is your reasoning behind that Lucas???


I embarrass myself in 1 on 1 conversations. Emails and thread posts only now.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Mission to gain weight has so far has taken a dip. 2 hectic days at college and hardly eaten anything :no


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

There has to be an escape.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I actually have no sex drive, I simply to not give a hoot. 

Weird.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How is that worthy of an infraction???? I am seriously laughing out loud right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I embarrass myself in 1 on 1 conversations. Emails and thread posts only now.


:cry
i didn't know we could make them this huge, lol.

edit: smiley did not go huge.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Okay, here is some RevRunWisdom to start the day with:*

*"DO is the begining of done... get busy yall."*

*"A healthy helpful tip.. BELIEVE that GOD is watching u, It'll keep u from making alot of painful mistakes. *
*(real talk!)"*


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm, A or E? FFS, how can you forget how to spell your own middle name? :roll


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> Allow me to join you. It's only 4 pm here, but who cares...


man, i wish you were here 



Amocholes said:


> :drunk


hahhaha :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

More cobblestones please.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

what a boring day.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't stand that noise, or that one either. I've heard those noises for so long. It's beginning to seriously grate on my nerves.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

To whomever it concerns, a.k.a. the entire female species: WE ARE LOSING THE NUMBER GAME AND NEED REINFORCEMENTS!!! PRONTO!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

wow, those are some really weird vibes i'm sensing here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

monk: they dont like me
dr. bell: they havent met you yet
monk: they dont like me!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh computer, why must you be an infinite source of frustration...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

UK, nearly winter, no heating = freezing cold.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I had to get MSN and Yahoo back. Last night I convieniently forgot that I need to fill 14-16 hours a day, and without MSN/Yahoo...not possible.

Ugh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think...I think I just randomly got access to the GLBT forum. I can clicky on it now!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Opsi said:


> How is that worthy of an infraction???? I am seriously laughing out loud right now.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I think...I think I just randomly got access to the GLBT forum. I can clicky on it now!


It's been that way for a while now. Are you thinking of becoming a lesbian? 
If not, I should tell you I recently changed my name to Hans Christian Anderson. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hahaha I never noticed. I'm a New Posts gal, I never actually go visit different parts of the forum.

Thanks for the info, Hans.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm bored!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

25 hours, and counting, without weed. :yes 
I can do this.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i had the worst dream ever last night.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> 25 hours, and counting, without weed. :yes
> I can do this.


congrats! :high5

i'm going to send you a PM soon, i promise..lol.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> congrats! :high5
> 
> i'm going to send you a PM soon, i promise..lol.


I've heard that before. :no :lol
My reply will be pretty lame, cause I'll be sober.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I've heard that before. :no :lol
> My reply will be pretty lame, cause I'll be sober.


i'm going to send a fresh a new one. it'll be so exciting that your reply will be really awesome, trust me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banzai said:


> I've started getting into Muse again. Good st0ff.


You bet they are :yes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't eat much, if I eat anything it's one small meal a day. Today I had two meals. And I think I'm gonna throw up, my stomach hurts so bad. Everyone tells me to eat more but they have no idea the physical pain it causes. Ow ow ow.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

In my mind, I know this can end one day, but believing it in my heart is another matter altogether.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Everyone's so shallow, self centred n fake, i give up with people.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know where to go with this. I don't know what to do. I'm trying to be everything for everyone and I'm not sure it's working. I need to start waking up at 7AM again. Things are really beautiful at 7AM.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Will tomorrow be just like today, I wonder. I guess it really is all up to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Drive to the airport was interesting, and fun. Drove past Sepang F1 circuit where we will be testing soon also!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Law & Order SVU is sure going to crazy town. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot, drove past Sepang F1 circuit today, will be testing our car there in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Long, long day today - helping cousin move house. On top of that I need to do the homework I was procrastinating on doing yesterday. Gah.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Woot, drove past Sepang F1 circuit today, will be testing our car there in a few weeks!!!


I want to be a race car passenger...just the guy who bugs the driver.
"Say man, can I turn on the radio? You should slow down. Can I put my feet out the window? Why we gotta keep going in circles? Man...you really like Tide."

---Mitch Hedberg

I don't like thinking of this as not "real" yet. My feelings are very real.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i must be watching too much anime since i'm starting to recognise the seiyuu's voices.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Omg I get half my Sunday off from work!!!

Party?

Noodie run??


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Omg I get half my Sunday off from work!!!
> 
> Party?
> 
> Noodie run??


definitely the second option.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Long, long day today - helping cousin move house. On top of that I need to do the homework I was procrastinating on doing yesterday. Gah.


Wow, you helped your cousin move a house? You must be really strong. :b

I like to help my friends stay put. It's a lot easier than helping them move. I just go over to their house and make sure they do not start to load all their stuff into a truck.

---Mitch Hedberg


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have to ask what this mitch hedberg thing is all about..


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Just a former comedian, used non-sequiter...random one line jokes/thoughts with no set-up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i think i've posted too much today. maybe i should log out, haha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But you won't!!

This place really is a drug, you should need a prescription when you register.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

oh, i did for a while and now i'm back and procrastinating again, woo!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Man if I get this nervous thinking of what papers to enrol, its gonna be one hell of an anxiety ride until July of next year. Definitely will need meds to cope.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't you just hate group work homework? 
Well, since one person's share of the work is crap and the other is "unavailable", I don't mind typing up all of the english essay. Really, I don't.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Dang it! I miss 'the old me' too, mother. :|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My favourite part about not owning the cat is picking up its **** and puke. Whoo! Adrenaline rush.

FML.

No, scratch that. There are certainly worse things than cat puke - I refer to them as Mother and Father, but actually they're more like siblings. And not the siblings you share secrets and go places with. My mom agreed with me on something today. Which meant my dad didn't. But hey, at least one of them is on my side.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn it, Red Bull, you're supposed to give me wings, not heartburn.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> Damn it, Red Bull, you're supposed to give me wings, not heartburn.


They gave Mark Webber wings! He won the F1 race in his Red Bull car!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Just like my coffee is supposed to wake me up, not make me want to drink a gallon of water. While also not waking me up :blank.

Damn that small print.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hadron said:


> Ha! true words (at least in my case, lol).


Heh. Sorry to hear.
"Hey, mom and dad, you're worse than cat puke!"
There's got to be a friendlier way to communicate this.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^ There is something worse than your mother and father...living on your own and spending 90% of your monthly income on rent and bills.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> ^ There is something worse than your mother and father...living on your own and spending 90% of your monthly income on rent and bills.


They seem to need me far more than I need them *cough*newappliances*cough*, though without a roomie I would, indeed, want to jump off a bridge trying to pay my bills.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No motivation to do homework.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

The semester ends in less than 2 months. I can do that. Then just 8 more courses and I'm gone. I can do that, too. And then I can leave. I can go wherever I want.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

coffee + ice cream =


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh...I have the worst headache right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i couldn't post again last night because apparently i'd already posted 50 times, haha.

i have to go to sarina russo this morning, ugh.:afr

good morning everyone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's time to go now..:afr


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Physics makes me want to cry. I hate feeling slow.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

It's snowing. It's only freaking October but its SNOWING! WTF? This winter is gonna suck. That's friggen obvious.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

dax said:


> This winter is gonna suck. That's friggen obvious.


Yep.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Physics makes me want to cry. I hate feeling slow.


i think you need a hug because physics really sucks.:squeeze

what a waste of time...everyone had appointments. i'm not going there again until i have an appointment!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm so tired of my nose running that I took two tissues, bundled them up, and shoved them up my nose. I wish I had the guts to take a pic so you all can see how ridiculous I look.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I'm so tired of my nose running that I took two tissues, bundled them up, and shoved them up my nose. I wish I had the guts to take a pic so you all can see how ridiculous I look.


just send it to me, i won't show anyone else!!! i promise.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm...pics for pics? Haha. Jk. You do not want to see me right now.

If I get sick for an extended period of time...I will not survive.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Watch out. There's a bout of flu about.
I think half of college is infected now :roll.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I swear to god that guy was Mario in a Mcdonalds uniform. I'm seriously.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ahhhh, i was meant to get off my bottom ages ago. x_x


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't like the look of that carbon Kevlar mold sitting out there.........


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Mmm... oatmeal raison cookies are as good as chocolate cookies, imho.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Mmm... oatmeal raison cookies are as good as chocolate cookies, imho.


Are you high? That's the only reasonable explanation to what you just typed.

How can you miss someone you've never met?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> Mmm... oatmeal raison cookies are as good as chocolate cookies, imho.


ANZAC cookies. NOTHING comes close, NOTHING I TELLS YE!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

steelmyhead said:


> Mmm... oatmeal raison cookies are as good as chocolate cookies, imho.


uke


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Oatmeal raisin are fantastic! I was going to bake chocolate chip or gingerbread tonight but I think I have another contender.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fooooooooooooood.

mmm megi goreng, the REAL stuff.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm getting good at speaking, i should become a ****ing news reader soon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

so frustrating...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im listening to lady gaga right now...shawty is wild nice!...although shes probaby a trap  ...red wine...kooooooooonvict...gaga :boogie



somethinginthewind said:


> Tears get cold.


:rub



strawberryjulius said:


> so frustrating...


:squeeze



KumagoroBeam said:


>


^^ hahahahhaha!!!!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

he inna, why don't you go practice your music for awhile?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

epril said:


> he inna, why don't you go practice your music for awhile?


no!!! im on vacation yo! :b ...and are you trying to get rid of me


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> steelmyhead said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm... oatmeal raison cookies are as good as chocolate cookies, imho.
> ...


uke


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why did I agree to make dinner tonight? Sure, it sounded like a good idea at the time. Oh yes, getting back in the kitchen, having yummy food...but now I don't wanna freaking do it!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Why did I agree to make dinner tonight? Sure, it sounded like a good idea at the time. Oh yes, getting back in the kitchen, having yummy food...but now I don't wanna freaking do it!


Order pizza! :b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blackvixzin said:


> Order pizza! :b


_Feta cheese and mushroom pizza_.... *drools* :clap


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> _Feta cheese and mushroom pizza_.... *drools* :clap


Ooooo that sounds good! Mind if I come over for dinner?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

What an annoyingly weird day today...I think it was deja vu.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blackvixzin said:


> Ooooo that sounds good! Mind if I come over for dinner?


You are more than welcome! You should bring dessert. :yes


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Dangit Banzai! You have like, 3 pieces of homework due in tomorrow! Get off this website already and go do it!!!

Yessir.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mmmm, finally off. Can enjoy trance and some House dvd's!

And yoo =]


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

3 days now without weed...I'm starting to crave it again.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> 3 days now without weed...I'm starting to crave it again.


i'm proud of you.  :squeeze


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

"guess what? I don't work for you lady! So if you are going to ***** at me, don't cry when i rip you a new *** hole." "ahahaha! Haahaahaa!"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> uke


*lmmfao i love your avatar!!!!!!!!*

**


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot, dad.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I really have to use the bathroom!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I failed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I failed.




How about those using the Imperial system get with the times, this is becoming a royal pain in my behind.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ If u're talking about quitting weed, u got some practice in for next time.  Quitting anything cold turkey is hard; cutting down gradually is easier. 

I can't believe I just borrowed some manga from the library. Who'd have thunk?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There's just no point anymore.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^ :hug

I'll be home alone for almost a week. I hope I won't feel too lonely. :/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The suns rays are getting stronger and beating my face darker.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Party at KumagoroBeam's??????


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> I can't believe I just borrowed some manga from the library. Who'd have thunk?


haha, i was so excited when i realised there was manga at the library. too bad that the first volumes are always taken out. 



shadowmask said:


> There's just no point anymore.


:rub

when i was meditating today the postman pat theme song came into my head, great timing, eh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> when i was meditating today the postman pat theme song came into my head, great timing, eh.


Thanks. :no


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My dog has a brain tumour. And my family can't afford the treatment.

Elise is saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> My dog has a brain tumour. And my family can't afford the treatment.
> 
> Elise is saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


Oh no  Lost a dog to a brain tumor also. How old is it? Hopefully had a good life!!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I need a purpose. Quick...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Party at KumagoroBeam's??????


:banana:banana:banana


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

For the first time I realised your name was NOT KangarooBeam.

silly me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> My dog has a brain tumour. And my family can't afford the treatment.
> 
> Elise is saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


i already knew that since i'm stalking you.  :squeeze

noo, i'm not going to unblock you!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the American/Canadian border, cause if you're in America, and you're walking along the border with a friend, if you push him into Canada, he can't push you back right away, cause first, he has to go through customs.
"What brings you to Canada?"
_That_ *** hole.
"When are you leaving?"
When I regain my equilibrium!

---Mitch Hedberg


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

We had a random thought at the exact same time. How cool are we?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Blech... that sure didn't taste like 10% more meat uke


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> We had a random thought at the exact same time. How cool are we?


not cooooooooool.



steelmyhead said:


> Blech... that sure didn't taste like 10% more meat uke


what did you eat? haha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pure beef with 10% more beef??? HAH!

ooo being taken out to an expensive restaurant tonight!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

my boyfriend ditched me to watch tv.:cry haha.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> College closed today. Feels good to have a little break.


Lol. I was wondering why you were on so early. Why is it closed?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> To tell you the truth I'm really not sure. I think it's something to do with UCAS applications...


So you just came to school, the door was shut and you went home again? o.o And uh, maybe I'm an idiot but what has UCAS apps got anything to do with the running of the school? :sus


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> No. I didn't come. I knew beforehand it was going to be closed. When it was announced why - it was something to do with UCAS (no idea why). I will find out tomorrow if you want, but I don't see why you would care.
> 
> But anyway, I'm doing 3 A2 subjects and 1 As this year. I really do need this break, and frankly I couldn't care less as to the reason for it.


Well, I don't really. I just thought it a little strange that they would close the school and then not give an adequate reason for it. But yes, you should make the most of this "break" and all the best for your A levels.



Hadron said:


> Just a guess - It could be teachers getting a break in order to write UCAS references...


All the stranger...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I like the gang at my floor. Just wish I could connect with them better.

Oh, and hi again SAS..!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

So much work...so little time.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

P....P....POLAR?!

Woooooooah.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Something about Mink makes me wanna do stuff. ^__^
Now if only I could figure out a lesson for next Tuesday. :afr


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

oh look.....shiny!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

There are bigger things in this world than my own happiness; rather than contemplate how to better my own life, I should ponder what to do with my life in order to better the lives of others. If my case of SA truly is realistically helpless, along with the fact that we're all going to die someday anyway, the least I can do is try my best to give others the chance that I never had, and if that doesn't work, at least I'll be able to say that I honestly tried in the end, and that life was fun while the good times lasted. I give up on myself, but place my hopes in others.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> Blech... that sure didn't taste like 10% more meat uke


That's what she said >.<


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> I like the gang at my floor. Just wish I could connect with them better.
> 
> Oh, and hi again SAS..!


Good luck with school!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Wish I had brought my headphones with me...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The L Word is really boring.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That's what she said >.<


Hah :um

What they called "meat" I'm guessing actually referred to a meat slurry that they simply added 10% more of.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Apparently coffee really _does _make my anxiety worse. I was excited and happy all day and posting randomly all over the forum :cup as well as horribly anxious before my conference with my teacher. :afr

I guess I'm on a one cup limit from now on.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> P....P....POLAR?!
> 
> Woooooooah.


*lol*

**waves* HI Polar!!!!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That's what she said >.<


:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Keep on Keepin' on.*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eh feel like crap this-morning


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like to look up at the night sky and be able to see the Milky Way again.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Feeling a little insecure. Am I a good girlfriend? Do I make him happy? I think I do, but how could I make our relationship even better?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Agh. I hope eyebrows grow back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Agh. I hope eyebrows grow back.


Oh dear haha, have a little accident did we??? :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They have eyebrow pencils to work around that. It'll grow back .


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I think I'm ready to give it another really good effort to get better. Two things I need to do first are get in good physical shape and try to see a speech therapist, so I can learn how to not mumble so much.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> I think I'm ready to give it another really good effort to get better. Two things I need to do first are get in good physical shape and try to see a speech therapist, so I can learn how to not mumble so much.


 Good luck! YOU CAN DO ITTTTTT!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ehhh I might as well try...gotta be here either way, might as well make an effort. Thanks for the encouragement. Hopefully my mood swings **** off.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> Oh dear haha, have a little accident did we??? :b


.....
.....
.....

Maybe.



millenniumman75 said:


> They have eyebrow pencils to work around that. It'll grow back .


I'm not very good at applying makeup. I'm pretty sure I'd make myself look like an angry cartoon character.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It's something I want to do more than anything else, just being happy for the pure and simple experience of life. 

It's a lifestyle I yearn for, yet struggle a great deal to obtain. Always worrying; propelled into a race of fears and desires I know I could never possibly contend with. I am thinking about just giving up on all the conventional stuff in life. Too many times I have put myself in harms way to reach out and connect with people and everytime I am knocked back. I would like to relate but there's always something stopping me. The conversation dies and I feel worse, like I am to blame. It is never good enough. Every relationship I've ever had in life promotes these thoughts. I am mentally programmed for solitude, and I am not sure I can change these feelings or beliefs anymore, I've tried for so long now I am lost to apathy. Everybody has a stupid ****ing opinion, 'oh, you're such a douche for thinking this, this is how it is: life is black and white..!'

Jesus Christ. It's the same old self absorbed tendencies that leave us stuck in our own obstinacy. I feel like people are so narrow-minded and blind. Where has all the wisdom and meaning in life gone to?

I want to find grace and comfort in the contrast of the human experience. I want to smile in the face of adversity and welcome any of my opponents to challenge me. Bring it on, I don't care anymore, I've given up on you all.

I'm tired of feeling bogged down and pissed off, I've had enough, I need to free myself and just get away somewhere. Somewhere peaceful where I don't have to put up with people contradicting themselves and getting lost in their own loop holes. I'm so tired of it. People are the first to speak, and the last to listen.

I now understand it is not a feeling of loneliness that kills me anymore


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> I think I'm ready to give it another really good effort to get better. Two things I need to do first are get in good physical shape and try to see a speech therapist, so I can learn how to not mumble so much.


good luck. 

according to my counting (i'm terrible at counting) i've spent 8 and a half hours offline today!!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> good luck.
> 
> according to my counting (i'm terrible at counting) i've spent 8 and a half hours offline today!!


Yeah...I've noticed..:b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Yeah...I've noticed..:b


i know it's hard and you miss me, but you'll just have to deal with it. xD

ahh, writing is so hard. x_x


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Jaiyyson said:


> ...
> 
> I now understand it is not a feeling of loneliness that kills me anymore


() You're so eloquent...

My voice on the phone is so high and squeaky, it's terrible.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Going to a club tonight :afr This is it, the heart of my SA.....


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Going to a club tonight :afr This is it, the heart of my SA.....


Good luck...sounds terrifying. The last time I went to a real club, I sat at the bar and just got wicked drunk...then this really attractive girl started talking to me and trying to get me to dance with her but I told her I don't dance haha. Her friend said "He's sooo quiet!" and this girl said she thought it was cute...so we talked a while which was dumb cause I couldnt understand her. I felt like an idiot, trying to come up with questions to ask her so she'd talk and I wouldn't have to. My advice: get drunk.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> I'd like to look up at the night sky and be able to see the Milky Way again.


*Just wanted to let you know that I love the quote in your signature. That is one of my all time favorites.* :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I am kinda the opposite, alcohol induces anxiety in me at places like this so I usually try to keep my drinking to a minimum. That situation you were in (girl talking to you and asking you to dance) is my WORST fear, it's literally ground zero for my SA and the one situation which kick started it all for me. I will be there with a few guys though so I am hopeful I can stay anxiety free for the most of it. The fact I am not currently bent over a toilet puking my guts out right now through shear fear shows the progress I have made though.

*deep breaths*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> They have eyebrow pencils to work around that. It'll grow back .


*MM75 knows the tricks!* 
*That's right!*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> P....P....POLAR?!
> 
> Woooooooah.


No need to be _that_ shocked. It's not like I died and got resurrected! Though, hey again! 



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Good luck with school!


Thank you... I think I'll need it x_X



CoconutHolder said:


> *lol*
> 
> **waves* HI Polar!!!!*


Hellloww Cokes! Nice to see that you are back on the site too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Going to a club tonight :afr This is it, the heart of my SA.....


*GOOD LUCK!! *hugs**
*HAVE A BLAST!!*

*If it makes you feel any better, I'm in a wedding this weekend. That is pretty scary itself. You'd think I'd have it mastered, this is actually the 4th wedding I'm a bridesmaid in, and 5th one I'm in all together if you count when I was about 4, I was a flower-girl in my cousin's wedding.*

*I hope to God it's nice out Saturday.*

*I gotta be honest here too, the bridesmad dress isn't appealing at all. I don't really like much of anything about it, and I'm not that picky. The other 3 I wore were very very nice. . . *

*I want to try to stay positive and remember it's about THE BRIDE AND GROOM!!! Bless them!! I hope it goes well FOR THEM! Because THAT is what is important!!!*
**

*School tonight - ughhhhhhh it's going to be a rough week for studying with the rehearsal Friday and wedding this weekend. I hope I don't start lagging behind.*

*Enough with the negative talk! Stay positive and encouraged!!!!!!*

*"Good morn.. Sympathy is never wasted until you start giving it to yourself. (push 4ward ppl! "*

*"YOUV'E GOT TALENT! God's given us all a special gift! Show appreciation and play with it EVERYDAY!!! make a difference! Lets goooooooooo!!!"*

*~RRV quotes of the day. *

*Madonna anyone? . . . *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> .....
> .....
> .....
> 
> ...


*LMMFAO!! *

*Buy the second to lightest color and go lightly, gently.*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Seems the comprehensive rescue drill we took part in on Saturday, far up on the freezing mountain took a toll on all of us. I've gotten sick, and I've heard like 30 other of the students are too. Thanks to Sammy for the painkillers though, now my head doesn't feel like it's about to explode anymore.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know and I don't care.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Seems the comprehensive rescue drill we took part in on Saturday, far up on the freezing mountain took a toll on all of us. I've gotten sick, and I've heard like 30 other of the students are too. Thanks to Sammy for the painkillers though, now my head doesn't feel like it's about to explode anymore.


*That sucks!! *hugs* Yes, thanks to Sammy, painkillers really help when you feel like dog doo doo. *
*I have a serious head cold that won't go away for shiznit. :no*
*Hope you feel better soon, Polar! *


*Off to seize the day - much ado. . . little to no energy to do it. . . *


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

> _"I've finished marking your english essay. Were you trying to make me go blind or something, Banzai?!"_


What...? What's wrong with size 8 font? :blush


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I've gotten so used to staying home, I don't want to go out today.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I wish that someone would just step on my fingertips and get it over and done with.

[Edit: Tired of hanging on the edge]


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

markx said:


> I wish that someone would just step on my fingertips and get it over and done with.


huh?

Looking at those pictures made me long for yesterday. Now I feel a little sad, a little more anxious, and I don't want to go out, but it's healthier for me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I did it, I actually did it.

I can't believe it......


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

When quoting quotes in essays, are you meant to use a comma or semi colon before the quote? I have used both before and none of my teachers have ever commented on it - does that mean you can use both or that they haven't noticed it as grammar is usually harder to spot compared to spelling mistakes? 
Thanks


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

As far as I know, it depends on the manner in which you integrate the quote. Some examples from varied sources:



> In all likelihood, the stay-at-home English had cannily sensed that Joyce, despite his castigations of Irish nationalism, was even more scathing of the 'brutish empire' which emerges from the book as a compendium of 'beer, beef, business, bibles, bulldogs, battleships, buggery and bishops'.





> The bow-legged Cossack and the Jewish Iron Commissar struggled to to stop the Germans. Budyonny lost none of 'his dash and sense of irony', refusing to go into his shelter during raids: 'Never mind: let them bomb!' but 'the Locomotive' at war was not a pretty sight.





> Nucleus were an exception because they had management, but it was pretty rocky - they asked for ten pounds a gig, and at Ronnie Scott's they said, 'The trouble with you guys is that you're money-mad.'


I have to go to work and I don't have any formal material on the subject to draw from, so I won't be able to articulate the different cases, but hopefully that context will give you a starting point. As you can see, quoting here is a simpler affair.</copout>

My random thought, by the way, is that Damo Suzuki is starting to convince me that I have a nutritional deficiency.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I wonder why so many people can be so cold-hearted. I feel like I'm being punished for my social skills.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I did it, I actually did it.
> 
> I can't believe it......


 Did you talk to anybody? A girl...?

Stop calling me!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

wtf is with the ladybug takeover? :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to :um tinkle.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Why am I online when I have a ton of work to be done? 
..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I did it, as asked, but of course it needs to be adjusted according to you. I hate it when I'm asked if I going to be told to do it over according to someone else's plan, I'd prefer you struggle & try to do it yourself & leave me be


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> wtf is with the ladybug takeover? :afr


*It's the weather. Poor little dudes are confused, as we are. . . *

*I've seen a few caterpillars too!! Got a good pic of a black and white one, lol. *

*CRAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZY WEATHER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't even get dressed today. I don't know whether to feel sad or triumphant.



njodis said:


> wtf is with the ladybug takeover? :afr


Are they real ladybugs, or those orange impostor ones that smell bad and sometimes bite? :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banzai said:


> When quoting quotes in essays, are you meant to use a comma or semi colon before the quote? I have used both before and none of my teachers have ever commented on it - does that mean you can use both or that they haven't noticed it as grammar is usually harder to spot compared to spelling mistakes?
> Thanks


*Not sure, try the google. *

*Good luck!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

JMX said:


> I wonder why so many people can be so cold-hearted. I feel like I'm being punished for my social skills.


:squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*G'night Sasspers. *


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm going to watch a coffin being lowered into the ground tomorrow.. For the first time ever.

I'm fine about going to the funeral, but it's going to break my heart seeing my hero, my grandpa, cry


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Genelle said:


> I'm going to watch a coffin being lowered into the ground tomorrow.. For the first time ever.
> 
> I'm fine about going to the funeral, but it's going to break my heart seeing my hero, my grandpa, cry


I'm sorry.  :hug


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Genelle  Funerals are not nice, though at the same time they help to bring people together which I found with my gramps funeral.

-------------

Looks like after I return to aus I could have a full time position in V8 Supercars!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The hunter becomes the...hunted?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i have an interview!:yay

oh ****, an interview....:afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done SJ!!!!!! What kind of work???


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay interview!

I finished my phsyics homework! Like, almost sortof by myself! Almost.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Well done SJ!!!!!! What kind of work???


thanks.  it's just administration work.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

http://twitter.com/IDontHaveSpades

I gave in. I feel so...dirty.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh dear, I refuse to open one, REFUSE I TELLS YEE!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

oh yeaaaah I BE WRITING MY PAPER BABY.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And yet you be SASing!!! tsk tsk


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It is my creative inspiration. I can't analyse 15th century French poems without it.



Yes. I'll go with that.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

*** i'm going to bed way too late for 7:15 wakeup


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Not sure, try the google. *
> 
> *Good luck!*


From what I can find from Google, you use commas but I can't exactly see why you can't use semi colans either. (I never really learnt how to use semi colans and I think the only reason why I started using them was because I wanted to try using them as before, I just used commas).


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I stood on the shore line, watching the crimson underneath the black cover of cloud slowly beginning to seep away..


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I yam what I yam and that's all what I yam


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Reading those, "you know when you're..." really are quite hilarious.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

nooo, for the millionth time i will not unblock you. x_x


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Are you asking me out Mr Byrne? How about a night when we can guarantee no work the next day?"

Woah, woah hold on a second....where the **** did that come from.........................

*hides*


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

What the heck smells so good in here? It's making me hungry.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Stoned, listening to music, been up a long time now...very tired. So in love...ugh. 
I'm the luckiest unlucky person to have ever lived.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I really think I'm screwed for good this time.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "Are you asking me out Mr Byrne? How about a night when we can guarantee no work the next day?"
> 
> Woah, woah hold on a second....where the **** did that come from.........................
> 
> *hides*


A girl said that to you? You should have asked her what she likes for breakfast, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I really wish you would email me back.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh I should really stop procrastinating. Economics test tomorrow and I'm revising the night before _again. :no

_On another note, tomorrow and then half term break. Although, it'll probably involve studying this time. Or at least, I plan to anyway :roll


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok, so what part of "IT DOESN'T WORK!!!" do you not understand?? 

*Mark stands well back and waits for the **** to hit the fan.....*


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I had one of those dreams where you can clearly recall exactly _how_ you felt in the dream, but otherwise cannot remember anything at all about the dream itself. I felt as if I finally understood... _everything_, as if I had all the answers I had ever wondered about. The moment I woke from my dream, during that one instant between the boundary of dream and reality, I felt as if I finally _understood_. It was definite; it was there; it was tangible, harmonious, and perfect; it was truth. Everything felt as if all the pieces of the puzzle had come together. Sadly though, I couldn't remember the dream. Perhaps I'll have the same dream again someday.

In other news, do NOT sample the green stuff in the Japanese restaurant if it's not in the ice cream section.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hungreeeee !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

They say they care, but it sure doesn't feel like it...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay...no work tomorrow  My first day of PTO since I've been on the job.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I let it get up to 78F in my room while taking a nap.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm so hungry. :cry


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, I can't record my pronunciation exercises for Spanish because this computer is lame. I never should have let that cat into my bedroom so she could chew the adapter...

C'est la vie. :sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

This whole endeavor is contingent upon holding out just one more day


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*A LOT to catch up on. . . so little time!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*g'night*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *A LOT to catch up on. . . so little time!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *g'night*


good luck.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What a weird situation......kinda good though, kinda good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 12:20am and I took naps.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i hate being called and asked on the spot questions.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just played the Sims for 6 straight hours.

I stepped away from the screen and looked around, and was stunned my family members didn't have little green diamonds bobbing above their heads.

Maybe I need to get out more.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I just played the Sims for 6 straight hours.
> 
> I stepped away from the screen and looked around, and was stunned my family members didn't have little green diamonds bobbing above their heads.
> 
> Maybe I need to get out more.


hahaha funny because this is exactly what happened to me when I first played the sims. I even caught myself looking above my family members heads for a thought bubble expressing their feelings. Terrible...

Also, I am not expert, but she is flirting hardcore and I have not a clue how to handle it.....but staring at the ground is probably not the correct way...

sigh


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I need a vacation from my mind.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I think a mathematical equation can be created where time is dependent on the level of physical attraction of the girl I want as my significant other. I think it's something along the lines of 1/x.



CoconutHolder said:


> :squeeze


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*FREE Starbucks mocha!!*

I'm so happy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I'm so happy.


:high5


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

ouch, this hurts


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

This sex is on fire! (It's from a Kings of Leon song... please don't ban me.)



KumagoroBeam said:


> ouch, this hurts


Sorry, I have two left feet. ops


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

AHHHHH!!!! Make the buzzing stop!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's almost November... that's just crazy.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Only one button away from buying a train ticket to Paris... press it?!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Polar said:


> It's almost November... that's just crazy.


i know, and then soon it'll be christmas, and then soon it'll be new year..and, yeah. and i then i realise i've made absolutely no progress whatsoever, yay!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm perhaps instead of always waiting I should take some initiative........

But I am scared of rejection like usual


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

TheSilent said:


> Only one button away from buying a train ticket to Paris... press it?!


Did you click it?
------

Ok, good news: Its not the hard drive.
Bad news: So its either the motherboard or the graphics card, or maybe even the power supply :mum. I'm having to use the backup: a P3 running win98 :um.

On a separate note: Why wasn't he at home? And not answering his phone? Hope he's ok.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> i know, and then soon it'll be christmas, and then soon it'll be new year..and, yeah. and i then i realise i've made absolutely no progress whatsoever, yay!


I hear ya, my progress doesn't keep up with time's fast pace either. Oh, to have the powers to stop time.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> This sex is on fire! (It's from a Kings of Leon song... please don't ban me.)


i love that song! i got an infraction for quoting a green day song


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

argh I am SICK of that song, if I hear it one more time on the radio...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

TheSilent said:


> Only one button away from buying a train ticket to Paris... press it?!


Press it! I took the train from Amsterdam to Paris this summer. Loved both cities. We only stayed in in Paris for two nights though which was a bit short for such a big city. But I got to visit the two main attractions, the Eiffel tower and the Arc  The city has a good metro system which makes it easy to get around. So yeah, if you can, go for it! Traveling is always fun.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol asked out to lunch, I swear this is all happening back to front.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> lol asked out to lunch, I swear this is all happening back to front.


Nice.  Sounds like all your hard work is starting to pay off.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Awful, _awful_ day today. Pretty much everything bad that could happen happened. I am probably the only person who did not finish the Economics exam and will probably have a "failling" next to my name on report next week and wouldn't at all be surprised . On the other hand, soo glad it's half term now. But then again, I should really take it as a time to get some yet-to-be-done serious studying. The reality of A levels seems to be finally hitting home.

On another note, it seems the Question time-BNP thing seems to be the talk of the day today at college. :yesIt seems half the school were rewatching it this morning.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay, finally get £25 after a year of filling in stinkin' online surveys .


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why!?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I need a nap.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe instead of feeling so old all the time, I should just pretend I'm 18 again.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Methinks he doth protest too much!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I need a vacation.

And, uh, someone to go on vacation with.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I just want a friend. Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> I need a vacation.
> 
> And, uh, someone to go on vacation with.


How does Disney World sound?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My brain has left the building..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> How does Disney World sound?


ooh, I've never been. Sounds like an idea to me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, but let's go somewhere like Tokyo or Paris


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yay, what do ya think of Disneyland Paris? 

I hope you can speak French, because mine is pretty rough these days. =P


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never spoke a word, but don't worry, I've been to Paris and many there are willing to speak English despite their snobbery towards tourists.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Never spoke a word, but don't worry, I've been to Paris and many there are willing to speak English despite their snobbery towards tourists.


Okayy, then it's settled. Don't worry, we can pretend we're both Canadian and they'll probably treat us better.

Wait... ****, I need to get a passport.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You work on that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Way ahead of ya. =p


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm actually talking outloud to myself. Time to start writing some things down.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The one time I don't want to be so tired. Aww, man. But there's so much vodka. 

I think what I need more is sleep while the house is relatively quiet. Relatively. Must take advantage!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> Don't worry, we can pretend we're both Canadian and they'll probably treat us better.


Hey man. Only us actual Canadians can take advantage of that.

In other news: Weekend!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

somethinginthewind said:


> I've been to Paris and the shop people etc. literally changed their attitude when they found out we were Canadian, not American.


huh, my thought was that they were snooty towards french canadians.. or am I wrong?? Or just say you're English... from Britain lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Man, there are some dirty, _dirty_ minded female teenagers out there. Note to self, never ever, _ever_ go near them/interact/communicate with them again.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*Baskin Robbins Large York® Peppermint Pattie Shake*
281 g sugars
2,210 calories

that's like 4 times the amount of sugar you're meant to have in a day. xD


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> *Baskin Robbins Large York® Peppermint Pattie Shake*
> 281 g sugars
> 2,210 calories
> 
> that's like 4 times the amount of sugar you're meant to have in a day. xD


I'm so damn proud of you. Eat one of them every day for a while if you want to gain weight :yes

I just wrote out my entire business plan and I'm ready to apply for a line of credit...I just need a partner. Someone I'm close with. But there's no one. Nobody here believes in my idea. :no


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Woohooo!! The intercom in my apartment finally stopped buzzing  That was so damn annoying. It did it the whole day, on the first day that I decide to take PTO. It made it near impossible to read or concentrate on anything ><


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> *Baskin Robbins Large York® Peppermint Pattie Shake*
> 281 g sugars
> 2,210 calories
> 
> that's like 4 times the amount of sugar you're meant to have in a day. xD


I'll take 2!!!!


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

People make me so nervous when I hardly know them, and they start a conversation on MSN.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*What a very very interesting night at the reheasal and dinner. Very nice. Ran into a lot of people today I haven't seen a while even before I got there. Good day all in all.*
**breaths sigh of relief**
*Still have A LOT to do though. Hoping I can tackle a lot of my school work on Monday. I will only have 2 days to learn a chapter. *keeps fingers crossed**

*If I ever go to Paris, I'm wearing a shirt that says, "I'M CANADIAN" because I'm a "Canadian" at heart, really so fudge it. Just like you can't pick your family, you can't pick where your from ("they" say we don't, anyway) BUT you CAN pick your own nose, which is always good I guess. *

*btw I really really really would LOVE to go to Disney World again.* :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i want to hold a girl's hand again...their hands are so soft and delicate!...its like holding a cloud



Banzai said:


> Awful, _awful_ day today. Pretty much everything bad that could happen happened. I am probably the only person who did not finish the Economics exam and will probably have a "failling" next to my name on report next week and wouldn't at all be surprised .


damn!...im sorry


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Hoping I can tackle a lot of my school work on Monday. I will only have 2 days to learn a chapter. *keeps fingers crossed**


good luck with that!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> good luck with that!


*Thank you very much. :yes*

*I really do need it. Means a lot to me.* :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I wonder if anyone goes into chat on Living Anxious? I don't log in much at all but I never see any numbers that anyone is ever in there. *


*I will be going to bed very soon. I need to. . . tired. *
*I have a LONG big day tomorrow. True story.* :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> then informed me that I really should do something about my "big nose".


wtf?!?!?...what a weirdo... :squeeze



CoconutHolder said:


> *Thank you very much. :yes*
> 
> *I really do need it. Means a lot to me.* :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> Just spent the past ten minutes looking up nose jobs because some random guy catcalled me in the store today and then informed me that I really should do something about my "big nose". Why am I sooo insecure? A normal person would completely ignore a comment like that. Ughh.


Fark what a jerk, it's dicks like that who cause us so much damn grief. As if our self-esteem was not bad enough. Ignore it!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Genelle said:


> People make me so nervous when I hardly know them, and they start a conversation on MSN.


me too. :afr



pokeherpro said:


> I'm so damn proud of you. Eat one of them every day for a while if you want to gain weight :yes


haha, i don't even know if they sell those down here. xD



whatsername75 said:


> Just spent the past ten minutes looking up nose jobs because some random guy catcalled me in the store today and then informed me that I really should do something about my "big nose". Why am I sooo insecure? A normal person would completely ignore a comment like that. Ughh.


wow, people are terrible. i'm sure there's nothing wrong with your nose.  :squeeze


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I never thought a love like this was possible until now.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My sheer lack of experience is shining through, people my age should be better than this


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel ill. ugh. aioli overdose.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Maybe instead of feeling so old all the time, I should just pretend I'm 18 again.


oh my god, 23, sooo ooooooold. I'll buy you a cane, son.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> My sheer lack of experience is shining through, people my age should be better than this


No! no comparisons!!!

there will always be someone who is more whatever than you, and just as many people who are not as whatever as you.

Stop it!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Just spent the past ten minutes looking up nose jobs because some random guy catcalled me in the store today and then informed me that I really should do something about my "big nose". Why am I sooo insecure? A normal person would completely ignore a comment like that. Ughh.


You should visit Britain.

I hope people take what i am about to say in the spirit it is intended.

India, of course, was a colony of the British Empire at one time. Hence, there is a large Indian population here. I have noticed that many Indian people have "large" noses. there are a lot of Indian princesses (well, I think of them as princesses) who have this type of nose, and they are Bee-yoo-ti-ful, as I am sure you are too.
Even though i am a proponent of plastic surgery, I do worry about it possibly homogenizing populations, along with "designer" fetuses and such.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I never thought a love like this was possible until now.


ah, that's niiiice.....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Hahahah oh, overhearing high school girls on the bus makes me laugh. Was I ever like that? Probably.


that reminds me of a conversation I once overheard on the bus:

girl to guy: so, what do you do?

Guy: they call me El Presidente.

Girl: what? what's that??

guy: *chuckles*

later in the conversation, guy writes something in the condensation on the window.

Girl: ...e...equals....m...c...2?

Guy: yeah, you know, the theory of relativity?

Girl: the wha?

Guy: *chuckles*

true story. I'm not sure which was funnier....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :high5


Thanks! makes a change from high-fiving myself. my neighbours are afraid.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Pure beef with 10% more beef??? HAH!
> 
> ooo being taken out to an expensive restaurant tonight!


 does this mean you now have to put out?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

TheSilent said:


> Only one button away from buying a train ticket to Paris... press it?!


Press it, PRESS IT!!! You will NOT regret it....

Paris is gorgeous, and even if it's raining, wouldn't you rather be in Paris in the rain, than at home in the rain?? wouldncha?

paris is a....portable banquet. it is made for walking, and it is beautiful. Paris welcomes. forget what you've heard about rude french people. It isn't true. paris wants you. well, it wants your money, but even so. 
Go. you'll love it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

TheSilent said:


> Only one button away from buying a train ticket to Paris... press it?!


Press it, PRESS IT!!! You will NOT regret it....

Paris is gorgeous, and even if it's raining, wouldn't you rather be in Paris in the rain, than at home in the rain?? wouldncha?

paris is a....portable banquet. it is made for walking, and it is beautiful. Paris welcomes. forget what you've heard about rude french people. It isn't true. paris wants you. well, it wants your money, but even so. 
Go. you'll love it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My hair is a mess and I have to go to the bank anyway......DRIVETHRU! :troll :lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yet another non-productive Saturday. I have to wait until next Saturday to do anything [again]!!!

Gah, it's taken me, what? 3 weeks and I still haven't "got the ball rolling". I'm probably just impatient though.:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> My hair is a mess and I have to go to the bank anyway......DRIVETHRU! :troll :lol


:boogie :boogie :boogie MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!
I went to Long John Silver's for lunch, too :lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Sunsets and waterfalls... who knew that life could be so beautiful.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I meant to go to sleep about 6 hours ago...it didn't happen. Not sure if it will anytime soon. I might just stay up all day and wait for the hockey games to start tonight.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to do some cleaning, but just can't get myself to do it....yet. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What do you do when you hate someone so much you can't stand going to the site they are a member of?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Joined a new website today. Its got eggs in it. You get people to click on your eggs to make them hatch.

Here are my eggs. 

Yeah its silly I know. But its also fun!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Time change tomorrow for UK-ers...clocks go back an hour.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Aaarrrggghhh.... itchy face... getting worse... must not scratch it... need antibiotics! :|


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bad Hair Day.

CURL YOU DAMN STRANDS CURL.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, that worked out better than I expected. Now I'll probably get sick again to even it out.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't wanna go out today, I never want to go out today, but I have to.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Girls never question whether they are sexually viable..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Haircut - check
bought laundry basket - check
watch Notre Dame play - check

3 for 3!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Blackvixzin said:


> Joined a new website today. Its got eggs in it. You get people to click on your eggs to make them hatch.
> Here are my eggs.
> 
> Yeah its silly I know. But its also fun!


i warmed up one of your eggs. :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your hypocrisy is showing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The neverending wait for the parents to go to bed. My bedroom is your bedroom! Sure, come right on in. You want to see the cat. Doesn't matter that this is my private space at all. Who am I kidding? I have no privacy here.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I need friends more than anything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I forgot how epic sleeping in felt, I needed that SO badly.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish this DJ would quit talking over every good song and also stop playing the sound of a girl moaning when I have it turned up.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh God how did I get here I am not good with computer.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been awake for close to 36 hours now.
Seen some things, heard some things, laughed a little, got inspired, fell in love all over again(again) and now I'm going to sleep.
Night people.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Am I hallucinating or did Drella just post?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Who the hell is that?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No one you know.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Going bowling with......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*shoves nuke up world's butt*...*pushes button*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> *shoves nuke up world's butt*...*pushes button*


oh noes!! :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KABLOOEY! :eek

It's a new week here. All you Aussies have been there and done that for half a day already :lol.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i warmed up one of your eggs. :yes


Yay! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just had gelatto for the first time. It's like whipped up ice cream? Coconut is an awesome nut!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I miss being intellectually, emotionally, and physically intimate with a man. 

I don't miss being manipulated, neglected, and abused by a man.

crycry

I'm not well enough for a boyfriend if I'm terrified of losing myself.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just had gelatto for the first time. It's like whipped up ice cream? Coconut is an awesome nut!


gelato is ice-cream's superior. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I kinda wish he was hurt physically rather than mentally. I hope he gets better soon and things go well for him.



Perfectionist said:


> Am I hallucinating or did Drella just post?


I noticed too. I hope you don't wait another 5 months before posting; I enjoy your posts. Not saying that you should stay just to entertain me. Not that I'd complain if you did... ok I'll stop now ops :tiptoe


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

"This isn't going to end well."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Had 31 flavours Baskins and Robbins...omg it was epic.

Also good day bowling, pity her brother was forced to come


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you meant to pronounce the "t" in the word, "football"?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

like every other t?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Drella said:


> I'll see everyone in another 5 months. Or not, whatever.


So, we don't get to keep you? That's disappointing, but it's good to hear from you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally reached the 1 post per day mark! Yay for meaningless statistics?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Last minute of stoppage against Arsenal... hold on West Ham...


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Like me crying, screaming at me or threatening me don't change a thing, mother. Really.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn. Allow me to repeat that: Damn.

I could sit here and complain or I could readily accept it and make things that much easier. I guess I'm just happy to not feel like hurling anymore. That's always nice. Health.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

huh said:


> I finally reached the 1 post per day mark! Yay for meaningless statistics?


Haha that's okay I was super excited when that happened for me too. I think I'm even at 1.10 now!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...electricity supply will be interrupted between 8am - 4pm tomorrow. I think I will go to my secondary school tomorrow to collect some old work and start doing some reading to alleviate my boredom. Or perhaps start on some serious studying even.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banzai said:


> Eurgh...electricity supply will be interrupted between 8am - 4pm tomorrow. I think I will go to my secondary school tomorrow to collect some old work and start doing some reading to alleviate my boredom. Or perhaps start on some serious studying even.


That's basically my work hours. Lol, I'd love to lose the power at work. This is going to be the only perk about winter...that, and possibly having an excuse for not having weekend plans.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I can tell what time it is when I'm in my room, without a clock, as long as the sun is shining. I have 3 big windows, one facing North-East (mostly north), and two facing directly west.
Right now, the sun is setting, and it's shining directly in my eyes. So immediately I know it's between 4 and 6pm. I didn't say I was accurate, I'm not a rolex.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have a long scratch mark on my right hand and i dunno where it came from :sus



Thomas Paine said:


> and also stop playing the sound of a girl moaning when I have it turned up.


hahaha, damn...that can be embarrassing


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

inna sense said:


> hahaha, damn...that can be embarrassing


It really is when you're staying with your parents.

Not this stupid cold again now. I thought I built up an immunity to it last week when I had it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

darn. i wish i had a boy toy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Haha that's okay I was super excited when that happened for me too. I think I'm even at 1.10 now!


That's pretty good considering you've been here since 2004. I have to play catch-up because I joined then didn't post till a year later...heh.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Show me a truly selfless person in this world. Show me they can do it, and I'll do it too.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

heh, my cat is scared by the stability ball. xD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It smells like Halloween.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cant wait til saturday !

So so so so gonna have a blast.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm scared about this interview.:afr


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Decisions to be made tomorrow, and no courage to make them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm booooooooooored.

Someone entertain meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't want any of this, but it's nice to know someone is interested.



Perfectionist said:


> I'm booooooooooored.
> 
> Someone entertain meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


Nudie run??


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm booooooooooored.
> 
> Someone entertain meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


I would, but my tassels are in the wash.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah yes...Sunday night insomnia.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> Nudie run??


I am appalled. To think, someone would suggest that I would want to _-_ and I can barely stand to say this - _run._



Drella said:


> I would, but my tassels are in the wash.


Don't think I haven't already tried.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Sometimes there are people who are so miserable they want to make everyone else miserable too. These people are best avoided, but sometimes due to forced circumstances (work, etc.) it's unavoidable. I wonder if they realize that most everyone they share a space with wishes they didn't exist.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Things will work out in the end. They have to.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I am appalled. To think, someone would suggest that I would want to _-_ and I can barely stand to say this - _run._
> 
> Don't think I haven't already tried.


So you don't want to run, but you'll get nude...that's a fair compromise...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tension headache from lack of sleep, man this sucks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

finally new episode of zan sayonara zetsubou sensei.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Classmates.com can *** my ***. They wanted $2.95 to deliver an email, but they only told me _after_ I composed & "sent" the letter. What a crock.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I want to throw in the towel.

:rain


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

odicepaul said:


> Decisions to be made tomorrow, and no courage to make them.


*hands you medal of courage*


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Blah. I hate being jealous.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I want to throw in the towel.
> 
> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Let's go catch butterflies.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ffs, getting SO much crap from co-workers over this, so not worth it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> i'm scared about this interview.:afr


**hugs**

*good luck to you.* :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*So many ppl are so cut-throat.*

*Even here. It's sad.*


*I'm off, tired & sick but lots to do. Hope everyone has a good day.*


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Electricity back. And a little bit of studying done beforehand to boot.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

There's water in my ear again... For a week now. I'm practically deaf on one side. 

I should go do my homework  Goodbyes everyone.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Life just isnt quite what is should be for me now.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

So much work, so little time. Focus, dammit. Focus! Studying can't be that tedious can it? You'll get used to it one day..._surely_. Why don't you _make_ it fun/interesting?!
Only 2 hours of studying today - not good :no
Eurgh, so much stress in a half term.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Awful day today doing hospital work experience. I swear, if I ever again have to beg patients to fill out these stupid questionnaires, I'm quitting!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Awful day today doing hospital work experience. I swear, if I ever again have to beg patients to fill out these stupid questionnaires, I'm quitting!!


:lol. Did you really?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> :lol. Did you really?


Yeah, very funny Banzai... so long as you are not in my shoes.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Yeah, very funny Banzai... so long as you are not in my shoes.


You're right - I think I was laughing at the word "beg" more. I could never ever imagine myself "begging" anyone anything but hey, they're probably making the "newbie" do all the worse jobs right? So surely it can only get better .


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

You always have to start from the bottom (unfortunately!) after all, so yes - this probably is the worst job in the clinic I'm in.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't want to go to sleep, because then tomorrow will come faster. 
(that sounded bad, sorry).


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_Wwwwhhhhyyyyy_ does the Gadget Show convention have to be in Birmingham?! :cry

Isn't everything meant to happen in the good ol' city of London? Most populated city - UK? Hello?


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

...man that Macaroni tasted like soap... :afr


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Man I really do forget how bad my SA and blushing is until it happens.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Another Monday under my nonexistant belt.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's getting too late again, somehow... stupid after dinner naps keeping me up at night.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Siiiiiiiick


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> _I wish I was a glowworm, a glowworm's never glum. Cause how can you be grumpy, when the sun shines out your bum?
> _


LOL, amazing.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ What he said!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh. Mondays suck.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm seriously gonna kick this printer btw, aww man jst ****ing work already u little gimp.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My life gets really weird sometimes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

so many unhappy people.  i don't like this!!

i think my interview went well.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot well done SJ!!! Good luck!

I love seeing my designs successfully installed on the race car!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

It goes against the laws of...making sense.
How can it hurt to lose something you never had?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish my sober attitude would get drunk and ****faced, or at least really hyper.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

Why am I so unmotivated? I do everything last minute. I am constantly thinking of studying and doing homework, but I procrastinate everytime.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

We've all got our lot in life to deal with. Sure as hell isn't easy, but the overcoming it is worth all the pain.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe he is right.....do I REALLY want to work in F1?? Hmm


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> People really freak me out sometimes, specially when they're even crazier than me. :|


ooh, - don't underestimate eccentricity - I love the crazies.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Daxter said:


> Why am I so unmotivated? I do everything last minute. I am constantly thinking of studying and doing homework, but I procrastinate everytime.


Ditto this. :|

Eurgh, why does ASDA duty have to fall on me again :cry.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

My jaw hurts.

I'm gonna take a shower.

I'm gonna go outside.

I'm gonna clean.

im gonna buy stuff

im gonna drive somwhere 

im gonna do....stuff


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Its only 12:40am!  I thought I'd sleep for wayyy longer. What am I gonna do now? I hate the early hours. SAS is pretty much dead and I don't feel like doing anything else.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Still at work, and it's 8:30pm. BUT THE CAR NOW HAS WHEELS WOOOOT.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Still at work, and it's 8:30pm. BUT THE CAR NOW HAS WHEELS WOOOOT.


that makes it easier to drive, yeah?

Start of another week. Ah well.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the mosquito bites dont itch anymore :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Man I really do forget how bad my SA and blushing is until it happens.


*I hear you there. Me too.* :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Perception of reality and reality itself are two completely different things.*

*Which is why I cannot wait to reach enlightenment. *

*I want to become the quiet observer. Not that I want to be quiet all the time - just most times. I really do think it's better that way. Let others do the talking. Nod, smile, wave, offer help then go on my way. Sounds good to me.*

*Off to study. Another full days worth needed. I thought chapter 1 was hard/a lot to learn. That is funny. No, no, no. . . chapter 2 is A LOT more to remember/memorize/know, lemme tell ya.*

*I did learn that "Grey's Anatomy" is actually the name of a medical dictionary and found that very interesting. heh.*

*Done talking. Have a great one, everyone.*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

bad day


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This is one of those days just perfect for reading a book.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I absolutely can get high on chocolate.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Still at work, and it's 8:30pm. BUT THE CAR NOW HAS WHEELS WOOOOT.


They'll come in handy!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> This is one of those days just perfect for reading a book.


Whatcha reading?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

epril said:


> Whatcha reading?


A self-help book -_- 
Not exactly leisure reading, I know.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> A self-help book -_-
> Not exactly leisure reading, I know.


I've read a lot of those. For me they can be leisurely. I'll go to Barnes and Noble and I can get through them in an afternoon, much easier than a fiction book!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear Family Room,

CLEAN YOURSELF.

Love,
Jasmine


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I keep thinking that dangling fish is running across the floor.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, not the embarrassing compliments thing again. Lots of other people on that forum go above and beyond as well, pleeeeease don't say nice things only about me. Now I'll have to go and hide for a few days. :hide


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel betrayed..


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Toilet paper is cheaper than kitchen rolls so use that instead.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^haha. I already do.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I finally have a small break. Time to grind some characters, or sleep. If i only stopped being a prideful gamer, i could do both at the same time by using a BOT to grind for me, but i wont resort to cheating just so i can have an easier time.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't understand why participation in class is so important. Most of what people say is total bs and they _know _it. They just say whatever, because saying _anything _is better than saying nothing. 
Now I have to write this stupid paper to make up for my lack of participation. Fun.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I don't understand why participation in class is so important. *Most of what people say is total bs and they know it. They just say whatever, because saying anything is better than saying nothing.*
> Now I have to write this stupid paper to make up for my lack of participation. Fun.


Very true.

But hey, look at it this way, at least you know what you write in your paper won't be "bs".


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Banzai said:


> But hey, look at it this way, at least what you write in your paper won't be "bs".


I hope so.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

You really need to shut up sometimes, Banzai.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Two flat tires in a week :sus....someone must be conspiring against me :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Screw it, I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I shouldn't worry so much. Not everyone is as judgemental as I am.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm starting to wonder if I have an iron deficiency or something.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Just lurking, to anxious to post comments.:afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And so anoither day begins..... DAH DOOM DAHH!!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sleep gimme.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> :squeeze


Thank you 

I guess I should start my Spanish presentation... the one that has to be 3 - 5 minutes long and _entirely in Spanish_. :afr

And presented Halloween morning.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't believe I'm about to ask a bank for $10,000...of which that, plus more, will have to be paid back. And, as quickly as possible.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No one to blame but myself.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, OHKOed...i wasn't expecting that. They really buffed him up.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You win for now, inorgasmia <shakes fist>


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Eh, never mind then. What naivety.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eh it keeps getting worse, and it's someone else digging the hole for me....


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Four more posts and I'll be at 420.

_Well....

_Edit: I'm wondering when someone is going to notice the poll about breasts in the Frustration section... it's going to be interesting to see how the mods handle it.

:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Boobage thread deleted :wife


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Boobage thread deleted :wife


Rats! And I was so hoping to be matched with a woman of average boob size. My dreams are in ruin


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****, left SAS window open at work


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I missed a boobage thread?!

.....Dammit!

That totally ruined my day.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, no big deal. Tell me when someone opens an *** thread, then I'll be interested.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*** could be ANYTHING  Fark I'm not well.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I missed a boobage thread?!
> 
> .....Dammit!
> 
> That totally ruined my day.


:squeeze There there, its ok, I'm sure you'll get to see plenty more boobageous threads in the future. I .. ahhh - **** it! What am I saying, I missed it too and I'm pissed off! Now when people talk about it its like an in-joke that you don't get. Takes off optimistic hat and bins it in disgust. Positivity just isn't in my blood.

On a separate note: I'm addicted to this smiley --------> :squeeze.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Father, shut the **** up!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:high5 > :squeeze


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> :high5 > :squeeze


In real life, yes, because I don't like to be that touchy feely. But online, the above equation does not hold. The squeeze is wayyyy more cozy .. and squishy and warm and caring and all those other good things. 
:squeeze*>>*:high5!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I just realized I am feeling okay right now - normal even. No 'weird' feeling, no depression really. Could this be the citalopram working? Hmm. Looking forward to tomorrow then .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I just realized I am feeling okay right now - normal even. No 'weird' feeling, no depression really. Could this be the citalopram working? Hmm. Looking forward to tomorrow then .


Let's hope it will become a normal feeling!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I just realized I am feeling okay right now - normal even. No 'weird' feeling, no depression really. Could this be the citalopram working? Hmm. Looking forward to tomorrow then .


that's what happened to me about a month into taking zoloft. i was like, huh, what is this feeling? oh. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> that's what happened to me about a month into taking zoloft. i was like, huh, what is this feeling? oh. :b


lol yep same with zoloft though took me 2 months. Was weird though, it was not progressive it was just waking up one morning and BAM!! "what's going on ere then!?"


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I got an A for my presentation in french! I never would have expected that. 
Oh oh and I got a :high5 today! ^__^


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Woot! :high5


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I've just realised my love of evaluating. Criticising/being critical of stuff sure is fun. Thanks SA :clap


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Oh, _evaluating_! For a second there I thought it said.... well never you mind. 

Right, must concentrate.... PMs to answer, long-overdue emails to write, code to tweak, graphics to finish... 30 different browser windows open... one thing at a time!


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

markx said:


> ^ Oh, _evaluating_! For a second there I thought it said.... well never you mind.


Yeah, I read it as something else too, and I thought "Well, who _*doesn't*_ love that?"


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm all for protecting the environment for our children, but not our children's children, cause I don't think children should be having sex.

---Jack Handy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hung up? Yep, hung up. Totally.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wonder how many years it is until I'm dead?

Life is ****. Someone eat my brain.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This prolly sounds really shallow but i get bored of girls/partners far too quickly.

I dunno i guess no one really challenges anymore me tbh, wtfever !


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I wish there could be a zombie apocalypse... Or just some mass event that causes government breakdown and total anarchy, so I can do whatever the hell I want... Fun to think about


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm really starting to believe my brain is just permanently ****ed up. Well, C'est la vie. Life's little pleasures can still hold me by.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

seanybhoy said:


> This prolly sounds really shallow but i get bored of girls/partners far too quickly.
> 
> I dunno i guess no one really challenges anymore me tbh, wtfever !


Not really.....you might be more mature than you think.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run to rid some energy. Oddly, enough I took a catnap this evening after having so much caffeine, I went to the restroom a lot. What a paradox.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not really.....you might be more mature than you think.


Me mature ? lol

Nah srsly tho, i know what you mean.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I wish my mood would stop jumping all over the place. Keeps feeling like I'm slipping back into the same depressed state I was years ago. Certain situations are just hopeless.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Today I cleaned the dishes, but you didn't notice. And now you say that because you give me money, it means you care?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm hungry and i need a shower. i always feel so lazy after my boyfriend leaves. xD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sleep from 9pm to 3pm......thanks Mr Flu!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I checked back with one of my posts in the now locked 'food and shelter' topic. The only thing I said was express my frustration with the grammar in the topic title. And some guy got seriously offended. Wtf?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm being held prisoner by my coat!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woah, looks like everything is going to ****.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Latin exam Latin exam Latin exam Latin exam Latin exam


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sooooo unhelpful right now. 
All I want is to be a smartass - like the globe really needs another one.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Bonne nuit tout le monde


a demain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not really.....you might be more mature than you think.


*haha yeah, Sean, you need a cougar. lol. Try it out, why not? You have nothing to lose.*

*Btw, what is tbh?*


*All I have to say is THANK GOD I got a passing grade on that quiz yesterday (75% - only 20 questions & I froze on a lot) bc it was A BAD week. I'm still freakin' sick. Come on'! I got things to do, I can't be sick anymore, but no, I don't want to go into the doctor's office and pick up a million other diseases that are going around. Fudge that. What am I to do? I can't get over this illness. Maybe I do need to go in & wear a freakin' mask or something, that should be fun. Good times.*

*IF I DON'T WAKE UP SOON I'LL NEVER MAKE THE HALLOWEEN PARTY AT MY CHIDDLERS SCHOOL. God help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The two cups of coffee didn't help and if I have more I'll be sick.*

*Okay enough complaining, apparently, suffering is an illusion and I need to start my path to enlightenment to rid of all of this. Oh but where's the friggin' time!!!!!!!!! So much studying/homework. *

*"I have tons of time. I am limitless, time is limitless. I will feel better. I will do better. Things will get better. This is temporary. . . "*

*okay c-ya love & stuff out to you all, as always.*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *.. I got things to do, I can't be sick anymore, but no, I don't want to go into the doctor's office and pick up a million other diseases that are going around. *


Haha I worry about that too .


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

What is the difference between "further" and "farther" (apart from one has an a and one has a u)?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No difference between further and farther according to: http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=farther

Can you tell I'm bored?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Sorry, there are no new threads to view


So, are you saying I should go to sleep now?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn, I thought those nightmares were over with. Guess not.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_"The census rehearsal is voluntary"
_ 
Why didn't you say so?! And here I was, thinking there was going to be a fine or something...:mum


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hot chocolate :yes

I wish I could afford a cat.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm soo not going to get sick.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> I am graduating college tomorrow. Holy crap.


Congrats?! :clap

Me: She acted like nothing even happened... Ugh!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...what a bad day today...I think the God of Devine Unluckiness has his sights on me today.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I received my first warning today.

I'm a _real _SASer now!


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I received my first warning today.
> 
> I'm a _real _SASer now!


You're not a _real_ SASer until you've been permanently banned...and then returned from the dead.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Dear Philadelphia,

LETS GO PHILLIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Sincerely,

A Yankee hater.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Goooo awaaaay .

Oh, that's right. You live here.

Mooove awaaaay .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could yooze a snooze. :lol


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Goooo awaaaay .
> 
> Oh, that's right. You live here.
> 
> Mooove awaaaay .


Learn to drive and move to Ontario. I'll hire you for my new company.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So, I think I have an ear infection. Frown face.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm going to drown my skull in applesauce. Tasty way to die.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *haha yeah, Sean, you need a cougar. lol. Try it out, why not? You have nothing to lose.*
> 
> *Btw, what is tbh?*


Hehe a cougar, even they want committment after a while lol.

Tbh means to be honest.

Chin up kiddo, remember moms are superheroes n ****.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I can make people laugh, but why can't I make friends?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

how hard is it to define a lump? Its a fricking lump!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Why have I absorbed this morbid, warped, orbit...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Javascript makes my head hurt


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Hmm... this place must have been hopping on 10-22-2009 at 10:37 AM... Too bad I missed it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i shouldn't be online right now but i was checking the weather. it better not rain next weekend or i'll be very sad. 

good morning everyone.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

The Beatles had it right. All you need is love. When you have it, you have everything.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love my single cup coffee maker.










It is wonderful.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i thought he deleted me. :| now he's asking to be unblocked? ugh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i didn't get the job.  oh well, they'll regret it. :b


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

This forum is analogous to a permanent c-block.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i didn't get the job.  oh well, they'll regret it. :b


Their loss but, as your friend, my gain. This means you'll still be online at certain times of the day. Still, sorry to hear about it. You did good just by going and doing the interview.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^:lol

That's the definition of random right there.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

_adj._

 Having no specific pattern, purpose, or objective: _random movements._ See synonyms at chance.
_Mathematics & Statistics_. Of or relating to a type of circumstance or event that is described by a probability distribution.
 Of or relating to an event in which all outcomes are equally likely, as in the testing of a blood sample for the presence of a substance.
_idiom:_at random


 Without a governing design, method, or purpose; unsystematically: _chose a card at random from the deck._
[From at random, by chance, at great speed, from Middle English randon, speed, violence, from Old French, from randir, to run, of Germanic origin.]
randomly *ran'dom·ly* _adv._
randomness *ran'dom·ness* _n._


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

maybe i should make a goal to NOT injure myself 5 times a day.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

*Weird:* When someone calls you weird, that someone is actually declaring own lack of understanding, we all use the word in situation we don't understand, like _"weird I left my keys right here on the..... oh now I remember I left them in the car"_, now you understand the situation and it is not weird anymore. 
So if someone would understand you that someone wouldn't call you weird.

Had to get this though out of my head.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

<sheakes head> Like a little child you are. Move _on _now..


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Has RTOTD turned...visual?

Today, is the day, where all studying and homework shall be done! Busy day tomorrow...and sunday...gah


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"pull!"
"sorry?"
"pull! pull!"
"err...."
*walks away*

Funny country.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

It is very hard to pick up girls without any confidence, and around other people.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I received my first warning today.
> 
> I'm a _real _SASer now!


*Welcome to the club, sport!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> So, I think I have an ear infection. Frown face.


**hugs**
*Hope you feel better. . . are you going to call the doctor? Ear infections hurt very badly. Not good. Do you have a fever?*

*I've been mulling over whether or not to do that all day. I'm pretty certain I have a sinus infection. Bleh. . . :mumI want to believe I'll get over it on my own but it has been draining the life out of me for 2 weeks now. What to do, what to do. . . *shrug**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

moxosis said:


> *Weird:* When someone calls you weird, that someone is actually declaring own lack of understanding, we all use the word in situation we don't understand, like _"weird I left my keys right here on the..... oh now I remember I left them in the car"_, now you understand the situation and it is not weird anymore.
> So if someone would understand you that someone wouldn't call you weird.
> 
> Had to get this though out of my head.


*Very very true. I've read that the way people will treat you is a reflection of how they feel about themselves.*

*Yet I've also learned that how you feel others will treat you will be reflected back to you.*

*I suppose both are true depending on the situation.*

*I'm reading some Deepak Chopkra now. Very intense stuff. Very good reads.*

*I bought "The Third Jesus" and "Reinventing the Body, Resurrecting the Soul." *

*I cannot wait until a meditation class opens up, they are all filled currently. *

*mmmk gotta go. I'm going to buy my chiddlers this really really cute "Charlie Brown Christmas tree" to have for their rooms this Christmas season. They are too cute. i cannot resist. :no*
*Then it will be studying and homework all weekend.*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

This is a feeling I've never experienced before. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder what the hell I'm doing..

Anyway for something completely different...




^^ My lolcat vid, starring Capser :]


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

2 more days until half term finishes and I've pretty much done next to zilch. Not good :no


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Banzai said:


> 2 more days until half term finishes and I've pretty much done next to zilch. Not good :no


me too:blank


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Quite frankly, you're all weird.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I've lost 3 lbs, despite my horrible eating habits. Thank you Celexa and using sleep as avoidance!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

"When I was your age, there were only 150 pokemon"

:lol

Hm, I should really stop joining Facebook groups for the sake of boredom.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

God, this town is....there are no words for it. uke


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I get so tired but stay up late for no apparent reason.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

does she notice me at all?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Moonbeam is excellent, though too depressing for my usual state of mind.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I counted four socks. The week has been a success!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Work on a Saturday!! WooooHOOO


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My run was cut short due to rain, but I pushed myself really hard and ran against the wind.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Forrest Gump said it best when he said "Sometimes, I guess there just aren't enough rocks."


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today was warm.....for once.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay. What the ****.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I want to read either Anna Karenina or The Brothers Karamozov next year. I hope I can actually accomplish this feat.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I spent $130.52 on fast food this month, and that's only what I spent with my debit card. 

No wonder I've been feeling like crap lately. I'm done with fast food! :wife


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I guess I'll go to sleep...?
So bored and lonely.
Everyone I know, has someone else to be with.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I want to read either Anna Karenina or The Brothers Karamozov next year. I hope I can actually accomplish this feat.


Bahaha. Good luck. I was forced to read Anna Karenina in 9th grade. It was...a less than enjoyable experience.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Bahaha. Good luck. I was forced to read Anna Karenina in 9th grade. It was...a less than enjoyable experience.


I don't think that would be an enjoyable book for a 9th grader. :no I was forced to read Tale of Two Cities in 9th grade. I wanted to shoot myself. When I was finished I ripped it in half and threw it away. I would probably appreciate it now, though.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I don't think that would be an enjoyable book for a 9th grader. :no I was forced to read Tale of Two Cities in 9th grade. I wanted to shoot myself. When I was finished I ripped it in half and threw it away. I would probably appreciate it now, though.


So it went from being A Tale of Two Cities to A Book of Two Halves?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh, i have a headache again.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

KyleThomas said:


> So it went from being A Tale of Two Cities to A Book of Two Halves?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, so *that's* how you tell. Duh!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Why the hell am I still awake and browsing the internet?

Seriously, someone tell me. :blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i love the words shenanigans and sammich...and have come to the conclusion they are not used often enough in conversations



shadowmask said:


> Seriously, someone tell me. :blank


cuz the internet is awesome


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

And just like that, she's gone...for 10 days...at least she can still text me sometimes.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> And just like that, she's gone...for 10 days...at least she can still text me sometimes.


:squeeze


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I will wait forever to be with her if I have to. No one could ever take her place.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Le sigh.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Why am I here? I need to go get something done. I should be going. right now. why am i putting it off? again? Go! Now! 


maybe in a little while. after i have a chocolate/coffee drink, suitable for small children and convalescents......


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

suck suck suck oh maaaaaan


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mm, flakes are _so _good. why can't they be healthy?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Corn flakes are healthy!!!!!!!!!

Also, when causing one screw-up, ensure to fix someone elses as soon as possible to make up for it.

Also it seems being on the opposing sides of this political conflict has killed any chances with this girl, that being said, given the circumstances it is for the best. Good for the self-esteem to know an attractive girl liked you though!!! eh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh, this hurts.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

****


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> ****


*Oh noes. Here is what I could find for you:*

*1.) Use pain relievers. Pain relievers such as **nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory medicines** (such as Advil, Motrin, and Aleve) and acetaminophen (such as Tylenol).*

*2.) Apply heat to the ear, which may help relieve the earache. Use a warm washcloth or a heating pad.*

*3.) Rest to let your body fight the infection. *

*Hope that helps until Monday! *hugs**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I have "The Neverending Story" in my head. Both the movie and the song. I have the movie.*

*Oooooh ooooh oooh you know what I'd like to watch tonight????? *
*"THE LOST BOYS"!!!!! *

*You know what other movies I want to watch? *
*"Stand by Me" & "The Goonies".*

*The 80's couldn't have brought about better songs and movies. :yes*

*I gotta start more outlining of my chapter now before tackling memorization of words/meanings/processes/diagnoses and treatments of the skin. Yes for I am learning about the Integumentary System now ~ which also includes the hair, nails, sweat & oil glands. *
*True story.*


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I used to get serious ear infections when I was a kid. It sucks.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

The neighbors are erecting a graveyard bouncy house, in which several bratty, costumed children will be bouncing later tonight.

Both my brother and I reacted with anxiety when we saw it.

uke


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

*Look at him. He runs like a Welshman. Doesn't he? Doesn't he run like a Welshman?*


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Just one more hour without any more trick-or-treaters and a 3/4 full bag of mixed chocolate bars will be mine, all mine! :b


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've almost eaten half a bag of mint imperials!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I really hate that you require so much attention. You're a grown man. You must have the ability to live without someone's eye on you, right?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

markx said:


> Just one more hour without any more trick-or-treaters and a 3/4 full bag of mixed chocolate bars will be mine, all mine! :b


Share!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

At home, Saturday night, watching the Maple Laughs vs Les Girls. I want there to be a lot of fights, but nobody on Montreal can fight. But they're fast and Toronto..isn't. 
I'll probably get bored and start building my new companies website.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, that didn't last long. I guess I'm open to the highest bidder again.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Time to try for another infraction. I'm running low.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I agree


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i overslept this morning. now i feel crappy, yay!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Era una autentica chismosa. Da dolor de cabeza esa camera y me puse mala viendo esa puta chismosa de actriz (no quise ni saber como se llama porque si eso la busco...).


LOL, something about authentic excrement? Sorry, my Spanish is bad. As in I have to use an online translator bad.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

There was a foreign object in the sky today. I think it is called the sun.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Iceland is now McDonalds free country. The Big Mac was the most expensive in the world here, we can't afford to eat this crap. Last time I ate at Mcdonalds was in 1999 so I don't miss it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Time for me to get serious and start laying out an internet marketing plan to turn a fourteen year old guitar prodigy into an internet sensation. Better draw up some contracts first lol. He really is that good.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Time for me to get serious and start laying out an internet marketing plan to turn a fourteen year old guitar prodigy into an internet sensation. Better draw up some contracts first lol. He really is that good.


Awesome. Thank god for youtube.

I was thinking... I find Halloween pointless. Buy a stupid costume, decorate your house in silly garbage, go out in a stupid costume and eat godawful candy. Then clean everything up the next morning and go back to work. What a waste of money for one day.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

The movie "The Mothman Prophecies" is coming on TV in half an hour. My first girlfriend and I watched it, and then she broke up with me before she went home that night haha. Good times. We're still close friends today, although she lives in Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, and I'm calling my alcohol delivery service "The Booze Brothers" and I'm gunna use a picture that depicts the two characters from the movie "The Blues Brothers"...the one with Jim Belushi and Dan Akroyd. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*c'est la vie*


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> the one with Jim Belushi and Dan Akroyd. :yes


How dare you imply that there is any other! :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^Just in case anyone didn't know lol. They do exist, sadly. There was a new one made in 1998.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to spend lots and lots of money simply because I've no life and have amassed a few bucks. What to spend it on...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^Me!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think my mind is getting fragmented and buggy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How are all these bugs getting into my apartment :con


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

people should not do pairings for naruto characters...it just..does not work.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> How are all these bugs getting into my apartment :con


Better launch your favorite debugging software.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I have "The Neverending Story" in my head. Both the movie and the song. I have the movie.*
> 
> *Oooooh ooooh oooh you know what I'd like to watch tonight????? *
> *"THE LOST BOYS"!!!!! *
> ...


Loved all those movies growing up! Ah, the memories!

And, ah, the Integumentary System... still better than the Alimentary Sytem! :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Better launch your favorite debugging software.


:lol Good comeback!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BBQ + Beer + Pool + F1

Tonight = win


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh, it's hot. no wonder i'm needing a drink every half hour.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> BBQ + Beer + Pool + F1
> 
> Tonight = win


I think you mean:


```
public static void tonight(str args) {
      
     str tonight = args;
     str win = "BBQ + Beer + Pool + F1";

     if (args == win) {
          return "Win";
     } else {
          return "Lose";
     }

}
```
You people really need to let me get some sleep :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

If it's true that God dwells inside of us, then I sure hope he likes enchilada's, cause that's what he's getting.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Saturday's thought: Does the Jubilee line _ever_ work on a weekend?!??

Today's thought: I'm up so early on a Sunday...eurgh...half term over already...still ain't done much.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

The first scissor cut into a fresh piece of construction paper...


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wouldn't that be:


```
public static str tonight(str args)
```


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


BLARGHARGHARUUA, coding like that was the bane of my university life. So much hate.....HOW CAN ANYONE ENJOY THAT STUFFFFFFF


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

KyleThomas said:


> Wouldn't that be:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Oh, you can bite me.  It's 2am here and I haven't written in C syntax for quite a while, especially without a debugger :b.



Ospi said:


> BLARGHARGHARUUA, coding like that was the bane of my university life. So much hate.....HOW CAN ANYONE ENJOY THAT STUFFFFFFF


Your words cut like a sword.:rain


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lololol, well put it this way, without you guys enjoying that kind of stuff I certainly wouldn't be on a pretty forum like this!

<3


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

markx said:


> Just one more hour without any more trick-or-treaters and a 3/4 full bag of mixed chocolate bars will be mine, all mine! :b


I now have a bag of those sitting in a cupboard in the kitchen. Out of sight, (hopefully) out of mind.

I had one bunch of kids come round last night, early evening. Then nothing. If I hadn't bought as much chocolate as I did, I'd have been inundated with callers all night long. It's always the same. :roll

I've noticed that they're now printing the number calories on each individual bar. This isn't helpful. It just makes me feel worse when I look at the small pile of empty chocolate bar wrappers. Still, you can't beat a Twix, a Milky Way and a packet of Starburst for breakfast, can you?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

there are four flakes left now, if my sister eats more i'll avoid more chocolate going to my butt.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

http://boozebrothers88.webs.com/

The basic site I built for my new delivery service. Left the name of my town out of it until it's officially up and running.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*update: *there is now one flake left. i know where one went, but the other two, i will never know. i suspect it was mother. chocolates disappear so quickly in my household. xD


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i wish you would just leave. i know i'm being irrational because i'll be lonely as soon as you're gone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

too much gnocchi, tummy hurts.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It's not delivery, it's DiGiorno's. It's not delivery, it's DiGiorno's. It's not delivery, it's DiGiorno's. Arrrgh... get out of my head stupid TV...


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

This old coffee tastes like cigarettes.

:wtfuke

*drinks it anyway*

:cup


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually don't want to sleep anymore. I've slept too long. I'm pretty happy right now. I feel I'm about to break free of this disease a little bit, or at the very least, find some badly needed self-respect. Time to start believing I'm capable of doing something with my life and contributing to society seems like a good place to start.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eating pork in a Muslim country xD


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^infidel!

I should be ebaying....​


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> If it's true that God dwells inside of us, then I sure hope he likes enchilada's, cause that's what he's getting.


*lol *
*That's funny.* :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Loved all those movies growing up! Ah, the memories!
> 
> And, ah, the Integumentary System... still better than the Alimentary Sytem! :lol


:yes

*Can't wait to learn all about the digestive system when I get there. I tried to take a practice quiz on the cd-rom that came with my textbook and had the sad realization that I really only know about half the chapter so far. BAHHHHH. . . and all the homework to do. Thank God I have tonight & Monday, then Tuesday will be lots of studying for the quiz. I need to hire a housekeeper at this point, there just is no doing it all. No, there isn't. . . *


*Yes all good memories from those movies growing up.*

*Did you listen to NKOTB & dance to it on your front porch with your friend? I still can't believe I did that.*

*One day I had the idea to stand by the stop sign outside of my house and sing "Stop in the name of Love" when anyone would stop. This one elderly man gave us quarters for it, lol.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> awww, thanks, Coco. :squeeze
> 
> yeah, I think I'll be okay until Monday. Hopefully my stupid doctor will let me in right away that day and not make me wait a week or something. :afr
> 
> anyway, I think I'll get on step 3 right about now. =P


*yr welcome. *hugs**

*Good luck getting in right away. :yes*

*Keep on step 3 & I think you'll be just fine. *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Polar!!*

*Loved the LOL cat video, that was SO CUTE & FUNNY!!! Good job!*

**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I'm out, gotta go.*

*Love, light, hugs & all that mushy stuff to all of you.*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow... training today sure was intensive. It feels great though to be the fastest player in the team... though I think I can improve a bit in the catching department...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally regained that precious hour that was taken from me =D


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

pro-cras-ti-na-ti-on.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why are soo many people on these forums so nice? where do they get the energy for all their kindness?!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I stink.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It's 5.30pm and I'm still procrastinating on doing homework/studying.

I shall log off the computer right, _*now*_.

P.S before I go, could any literate person give this dumb fellow SA-er a hand with English [old] literature?: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...mework-help-threads-english-literature-75449/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> :yes
> 
> *Can't wait to learn all about the digestive system when I get there. I tried to take a practice quiz on the cd-rom that came with my textbook and had the sad realization that I really only know about half the chapter so far. BAHHHHH. . . and all the homework to do. Thank God I have tonight & Monday, then Tuesday will be lots of studying for the quiz. I need to hire a housekeeper at this point, there just is no doing it all. No, there isn't. . . *
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have your work cut out for you, lol! So, is it fill-in-the-blank, or multiple choice?

And NOOOO, I was one of the few (apparently) who could not stand NKOTB! Gag me with a spoon!!!!! :gag

Wow, for someone with SA, that sure took some coconuts to sing in public! :lol

Good luck on your quiz!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I got carded for a movie this weekend. Do I really look like I'm not 18 yet?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

You know you had a good night when you wake up at noon and need multiple teabags in your tea just to wake up.



huh said:


> I got carded for a movie this weekend. Do I really look like I'm not 18 yet?


And you should start taking that as a compliment BTW. In 4-5 more years you'll cherish those moments.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I miss ye olde posters of yore. The fallen and the forgotten. Where are you, you glorious pricks? 
Oh, right... banned.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're going home today! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

huh said:


> I got carded for a movie this weekend. Do I really look like I'm not 18 yet?


See, I never understood this at the theatre or Blockbuster. It's a ****ing movie, alright? You'd think they'd rather have your business. It's not as though you can't get them all online anyway, so what gives?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well at least my laundry is done early. I should shop for MP3 players, it might help lift my mood.

On another note; I dreamt I got the swine flu vaccine last night. Now THAT is a nightmare.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> On another note; I dreamt I got the swine flu vaccine last night. Now THAT is a nightmare.


I lol'd.

Speaking of dreams, it's about time to go to bed, night people!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Naughty is such a good word. :heart


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Sounds like you have your work cut out for you, lol! So, is it fill-in-the-blank, or multiple choice?
> 
> And NOOOO, I was one of the few (apparently) who could not stand NKOTB! Gag me with a spoon!!!!! :gag
> 
> ...


*Helllllllo. . . taking a quick break from studying & homework now. Geebus, I am tired. *

*The quizzes are a mixture of fill-in-the-blank and multiple choice. *
*Sure is a lot of homework along with the studying which I suppose is good though, since repetition is best for memorizing. Along with the homework exercises, we have to do freaking coloring pages so we know we can recognize better the different parts via the diagrams. The only things is, she gives us about 4 coloring pages a week and at least one is tedious/very detailed, so it takes a long time. She says this will prepare us for the final where we will have to label all the parts of the body via a diagram, yays. . . lol*

*Anywho, yeah I loved NKOTB. I was married to Joe, my friend was married to Jon & the other was married to Jordan. We'd go visit Donnie & Danny in the the hospital with our children. Good times. *

*For someone with SA, I'd have remarkable times of confidence, if you'd call it that -- more like hyper-activeness and I'd get really silly, do things I usually wouldn't. I went back and forth but was usually/mostly very shy. I didn't talk to my friend's parents until I was in my 20's & I'm not kidding. I'd blush no matter who would try to talk to me & was practically mute. Yet I'd have those times of confidence & I don't know where they came from. When they'd come, I'd usually end up embarassing myself and cutting it short fast, this is true.*

*Although I'm not crazy about NKOTB anymore, my other friends are. They went to see their recent concert when they went on tour & were mad that I didn't want to spend the money to see them. I just don't care anymore. That was then. This is now. My one friend even had their new cd & knew all the songs. I mostlly stick to 80's now, lol.*

*I remember dancing in my living room with my friends and my brother and my "boyfriend" and his friend walked in on us. I ran & hid behind the couch. I was mortified and I believe I was red for a about a week. Yeah, that nearly gave me a heart attack.*

*Anyway, sorry so long, I get carried away sometimes as you can tell. *
*Thank you very much for the good luck wishes on my quiz, it's greatly appreciated.  *hugs**

*Off to Rite Aid before finishing up my stuff for the night. :fall*

*Catch you all on the flipside.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

They've taken the party to my living room. Damn. I'm ****ing thirsty, and in reindeer pajama pants. I don't want to be among 4 drunken party-goers. I'm sure the questions of why I didn't join them at the bar will fly if I make any sudden movements. What's funny is I could really go for a beer. My brother's girlfriend's wild laughter and my dad's word slurring tells me they stayed longer than expected. I probaby shoulda just went. To say that I did, ya know? I didn't expect them to wind up in my living room is all. I sort of feel like a buzzkill, while also knowing fully well they are profession beer-guzzlers and can party without me just fine.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I bought so much fancy clothing day. So much fancy, chic clothing that there is no way I can afford the bill.

It'll be cool though, because now I'll look expensive when I stand on a street corner whoring myself out to pay for them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And so another day begins!! I wonder what challenges lie ahead today....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

another dream about him. this is crazy.

i did upper body weight training today and it feels like my arms are going to fall off. 

..and i have to call this lady, ugh, i don't wanna!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I bought so much fancy clothing day. So much fancy, chic clothing that there is no way I can afford the bill.
> 
> It'll be cool though, because now I'll look expensive when I stand on a street corner whoring myself out to pay for them.


You got a business card?

My cat is at the front door, meowing to go outside. My niece yells, "Nelson, stop! That's so unreasonable!"
Made no sense but it sounded cute.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> You got a business card?


i was waiting for you to say something like that. :lol

never mind, i'm not calling that lady.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Kind of just want to drop out of school and join a Zen monastery in Cali....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"SENS" = "The Sunday Evening Nudist Society"

I just showered & am now sitting naked in my room eating baked potato wedges which I am dipping in ketchup while listening to rock/metals tunes quietly in the background, my evening luxury, what's yours?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I bought so much fancy clothing day. So much fancy, chic clothing that there is no way I can afford the bill.
> 
> It'll be cool though, because now I'll look expensive when I stand on a street corner whoring myself out to pay for them.


*lmmfao!!!!*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What actually goes on in the mind of a woman? One day they can't stop texting you and the next you say "hi" and you get a grunt and some rolling eyes and a nice cold shoulder. Nothing happened between those days.....

Weirdos


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I dunno, just strange how you can go from cheerful facebook/sms replies to nothing at all with the click of a finger for absolutely no apparent reason.

Funny.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This time change is already messing with me. It feels an hour later than it actually is.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I dunno, just strange how you can go from cheerful facebook/sms replies to nothing at all with the click of a finger for absolutely no apparent reason.
> 
> Funny.


Welcome to "romance". The next thing you will discover is that to them, this sudden mood swing they're having is a sign from God that you aren't "The One". Then a day later after they break up with you and the mood swing is over, they start freaking out and try to get you back. Either that, or they blame it on you and do whatever they can to make your life miserable until they have gone into sufficient denial.

To all the ladies, please disregard everything I just said. It wasn't about YOU, it was about that other girl who you don't like.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Those guys were jokers. They could barely take down a fridge and they were two doing the job. I remember bringing the damn thing up by myself when my sister bought it! I bet i could still do it too, and I'm 36 years old! I guess you still got it, ol man :lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My car has been booted and I either have the flu or bronchitis. Of course, if I actually do have the flu or bronchitis, I used all my sick days already to cover for panic attacks. So I have to go to school when I can barely remember my name. Fun.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Welcome to "romance". The next thing you will discover is that to them, this sudden mood swing they're having is a sign from God that you aren't "The One". Then a day later after they break up with you and the mood swing is over, they start freaking out and try to get you back. Either that, or they blame it on you and do whatever they can to make your life miserable until they have gone into sufficient denial.
> 
> * To all the ladies, please disregard everything I just said. It wasn't about YOU, it was about that other girl who you don't like.*


:lol

Salsa dancing. Eh What?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Oh, but which Scrooge McDuck? The DuckTales McDuck, or the Christmas Carole McDuck? Cause I would argue that the DuckTales Scrooge McDuck was pretty dang friendly.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> My car has been booted and I either have the flu or bronchitis. Of course, if I actually do have the flu or bronchitis, I used all my sick days already to cover for panic attacks. So I have to go to school when I can barely remember my name. Fun.


i hope you feel better soon. :squeeze


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

There are a lot of Australians on this board. I wonder why that is...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Because Australians are really really sensitive people? ... ... ... :lol


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

$161.80 on 30 pouches trail mix, 8 pouches turkey jerky, three pack of BPA-free water bottles, My Spanish Coach, and top & bottom long johns. 

Having trail mix, jerky, and water on hand at all times will keep me away from fast food. I feel pretty good about this purchase.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Welcome to "romance". The next thing you will discover is that to them, this sudden mood swing they're having is a sign from God that you aren't "The One". Then a day later after they break up with you and the mood swing is over, they start freaking out and try to get you back. Either that, or they blame it on you and do whatever they can to make your life miserable until they have gone into sufficient denial.
> 
> To all the ladies, please disregard everything I just said. It wasn't about YOU, it was about that other girl who you don't like.


Amen, they may even tell you that you are not allowed to speak your mind and express your feelings-- even after they break up with you because they find it 'annoying'.

Some gals are just like this I suppose.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I was really hoping I could talk to her tonight. But she's not around. I'm not sure why I feel so jilted.

I hope she's feeling alright.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

35 minutes until i get off of work and I've read all the threads...What next?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Me: "Make sure it is square! or you know what will happen!!"
Him: "Death?"
Me: "You are learning quickly!" 

Ahh I have formed a rather close bond with my Malaysian fabricators, good men.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't want to go there today. But i never want to do whats really good for me, anyway. I'm going. **** you negative thoughts.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

biochip is here so you get arrested and raped


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I ****ed up. again.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Crap day today. 16/52 for Economics test and a supposedly predicted A for it, both of which will go side by side on my interim report. Great. Just great.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Our hallway will have a meeting at 8:30, where we'll be discussing and planning the theatrical show we will be presenting for the rest of the school in four weeks.

Which means another round of those group discussions that I hate. Small groups of like 2-4 persons, I'm usually okay with, but we're like 18 people in our hall. I can't really come up with any ideas (brain fog, yay), and if I do, I assume they're too stupid to express to the rest of the group (not to mention I'm not articulate and properly expressing an idea isn't easy).


I need to be start being more frugal. Calling Florida for hours is expensive :| But it's kinda worth it...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Welcome to "romance". The next thing you will discover is that to them, this sudden mood swing they're having is a sign from God that you aren't "The One". Then a day later after they break up with you and the mood swing is over, they start freaking out and try to get you back. Either that, or they blame it on you and do whatever they can to make your life miserable until they have gone into sufficient denial.
> 
> To all the ladies, please disregard everything I just said. It wasn't about YOU, it was about that other girl who you don't like.


*I'd trade brains/body chemistry with a guy anyday. I can't stand being so emotional. All I've been doing today is crying a river. The darkness of the world is overwhelming lately, I can't seem to escape it no matter how hard I try. I try to spread light, visualize light spread to others, send love, etc. . . I keep coming back to this feeling of being trapped within all this negativity around me everywhere.*


*Didn't mean to whine and complain to you, my apologizes. *


*No matter how wonderful a man is, they can't rescue you from yourself/your emotions. We don't want to burden anyone with it, believe me when I say this, for it is true.*

*I should stop coming here too. What's my point anyway?*

*Love & light out to everyone regardless. *


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I should stop coming here too. What's my point anyway?*
> 
> *Love & light out to everyone regardless. *


Noo... don't leave. 
You're so shiny!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *All I've been doing today is crying a river. The darkness of the world is overwhelming lately, I can't seem to escape it no matter how hard I try. I try to spread light, visualize light spread to others, send love, etc. . . I keep coming back to this feeling of being trapped within all this negativity around me everywhere.*


:squeeze

If I had the bottle and the spare cash and a car that worked, evening classes would be my way out of this terminal decline. Hmm, but which course would I choose as my fantasy escape route..? Bookkeeping? Swedish Massage? Deaf Communication Skills (HELLO!) ?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Should I take my pills tonight, or drown myself in mikes hard cranberry lemonade and vodka shots? If only alcohol didn't have so many calories it would be an easy decision...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Drat, my body is still sore all over from getting tackled continually by guys who are at least 100 pounds heavier than me. I think I should pack on some weight.... but then again, as a receiver, I really don't want to lose any of my speed...:no


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

oh ****... so many christmas presents to buy this year.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Has it been two weeks yet?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus, it's almost four 'o clock and I haven't done **** except surf the internet. I really need a new hobby. And a swift kick in the *** it seems. -_-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha this is still not enough? I'm calm, but want more than anything to tell a certain someone where to shove it!!!

****ING SHOVE IT! ****ing *****.

I'm so sick of being here. So sick. 

:rain


Every moment without music or sleep is not worth my time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hate you for making this happen.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's like it can't get loud enough.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Listening to nine inch nails on headphones at midnight is probably not helping my sleep issues. :|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i need to start my day and you're all distracting me!! haha.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't know what to do for the next 3 hours till I hit the hay...And I'm worrying about the pic I posted...Dog sleeping under my chair again, can't move...


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

People that repeatedly look at your profile, never say Hello, and then act annoyed when you finally say Hello are morons.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

phobia


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...










=\


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> People that repeatedly look at your profile, never say Hello, and then act annoyed when you finally say Hello are morons.


people get annoyed about that? i'd be happy. :b


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> people get annoyed about that? i'd be happy. :b


I don't know, must have been someone who e-stalks people they don't like and judges the hell out of them while looking at their profile. Or maybe they're so socially inept or bitter that they can only respond with annoyance.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Tomorrow I get to smoke some high quality weed for the first time since I lived in California. :eyes

I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

One of his legs must be shorter than the other. That was NOT a straight line!


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

That was interesting.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

that?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Mmmmmm... Swedish fish...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It still feels like it's an hour later than it was.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have too many dreams about being romantically rejected by random 'dream' people. Why don't my dreams take place in the real world thus giving me a chance to change them? Will you go out with me? Are you single? lol.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Prakas said:


> Don't know what to do for the next 3 hours till I hit the hay...And I'm worrying about the pic I posted...Dog sleeping under my chair again, can't move...


I saw your pic, you look fine! :yes Urgh is this even real english...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i have to get more than 3 hrs of sleep tonight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm, so in order for them to understand that I want a "coke" I need to pronounce it as "cock".

I feel so dirty asking for a coke now


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so lazy I just tucked my nightie into my jeans when I went out for chicken salad ingredients just now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ You call it lazy, I call it brave. But really it's a bit hard to believe until we see pics...


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I ate too many Swedish Fish.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ You call it lazy, I call it brave. But really it's a bit hard to believe until we see pics...


_No way. _:b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

It's going to start getting dark before 5:00pm now...I love this time of year...just not looking forward to the 4 feet of snow and -25 weather.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pokeherpro said:


> It's going to start getting dark before 5:00pm now...I love this time of year...just not looking forward to the 4 feet of snow and -25 weather.


Bleh, the sun going down so early is depressing, I couldn't handle it I don't think. Woot for aussie consistent setting times!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't have anything to random thought about lately. x_x


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

whew. that was close. those flags couldn't have been any bigger or redder if they were marching through downtown Beijing, surrounded by awkward, shiny blue-booted, goose-stepping automatons.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> i don't have anything to random thought about lately. x_x


And yet ironically your post is probably the most random thus far on this page!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I should look into walking dogs.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Bless the opposite sex. Ogling through your album has quite the anti depressant effect on me. :love2


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fark, he was digging for some serious diamonds, in-fact I think we better get the paleontologists in to help him with his discoveries he was so deep...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Well I guess this is my own **** pile... might as well wallow in it for warmth.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

_BLLLAAaaahhhh.....

:sigh

_*leaves the void that is the internet*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Randomness is over rated. Predictability is what's happening.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

predictability is crap.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

*Things That Get On My T***, Number 472.*

Neighbours who just barge in without knocking... :bat


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^What????? that is just plain rude!!!

I can come over there and kick their butts with my feet of steel. Just let me know.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL, car full of drunken poms and how do we enter the hotel carpark? Sideways of course. I love my handbrake hahahaha

ahh good times.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd appreciate it if you removed yourself from society.

Since when did I not enjoy cheesecake?

My dog is beautiful.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Please, just...press the button. Yeah. That one. Uh hu-no no, the....hmm


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Context is the worst subject in the world

ever.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

"Your interim reports will score you on your effort, homework, independent learning and _participation in class_..."


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^What????? that is just plain rude!!!
> 
> I can come over there and kick their butts with my feet of steel. Just let me know.


You're hired! When can you start?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear Cancer,

I'm really disgusted by you. You keep taking people from us. You're all up in my face. I can't ignore you anymore. Just please go away, and don't come back, ever. We'd be a lot happier without you around.

Sincerely,
Jasmine


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

exist as a mixture of sexiness and danger.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Bunnies don't enjoy fireworks.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

markx said:


> *Things That Get On My T***, Number 472.*
> 
> Neighbours who just barge in without knocking... :bat


You are Jerry Seinfeld AICMFP!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

:lol


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Missing someone this much should be illegal.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

smoking half a blunt of quality weed when you haven't smoked in months = wtf is going on. lol

My headache and muscle aches disappeared though.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^Oh yeah dude. The only downside to being a daily stoner...don't get to experience that super high as much as I'd like...I'm kinda jealous of you right now.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

hehehehehehe


Oh, you should try mixing some hash with your weed. That's what I did when I was a medical patient and built a tolerance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's still Tuesday.
Tuesday = Monday + 1 .


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm sorry for everything. I'm sorry for making things so hard for you. I will never forget you.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Sometimes people do really beautiful things - I like being around to see it.


I held 2 doors open at once tonight at the bank for a lady and her baby in the stroller she was pushing. I think I was mostly just in the way, but she appreciated it. It felt good.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It might snow tomorrow. I hope that happens instead of more rain.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Even going onto that dancing website makes me nervous. Grrrr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

come on weather, you know you wanna stay like this until saturday and sunday.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need to get my act 2g4 (me was tryin to save time).


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got to get me out of here.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> I've got to get me out of here.


+1


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Well you are a strange one Reece"

Well thanks guys!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Siiiiiigh. I wish just once he wouldn't let me down.

Also: TOO MUCH CANDY BLARF.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I need a comfy pillow and a couple good books for next Tuesday.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I feel like banging my head against the wall, or hiding out in a cool underground cavern with a stream flowing through.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

geez, how troublesome.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Bed time. Friends are coming over tomorrow afternoon. Great. At least it's one day closer until she is back home, although her 2-3 texts per day is pretty nice. Still....FML.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pokeherpro said:


> Bed time. Friends are coming over tomorrow afternoon. Great. At least it's one day closer until she is back home, although her 2-3 texts per day is pretty nice. Still....FML.


but i miss you.:cry

kidding.:b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

You're kidding that you miss me? That's kinda mean..


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Boredom is as boredom does.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

*hates SA for making people allergic to compliments*

 :sigh

Time to focus solely on my recovery, I guess....


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

com on flash player crap error hate u :mum me angry at flash player


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my mother asked me yesterday what LOL means


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what's "z"omg"z"?

no I don't mind. i've never been cool.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> what's "z"omg"z"?


its some crazy sh*t!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's it? that's all? my kids use that on fb and it drove me crazy trying to interpret it! I thought it had some sort of deeper meaning....


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i gotta....i have no idea what i gotta.I gotta..do...stuff.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

leonardess said:


> what's "z"omg"z"?
> 
> no I don't mind. i've never been cool.


omg = oh my god, expression of astonishment.

zomg originated from a typo, and means the same thing, but maybe with slightly more emphasis, or used when making fun of internet slang.

zomgz = used by crazy people


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yall bring up the rear like a j-lo convo << rap lyrics at its best

she said she celibate, i said thats cool i only buy a bit


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

zomgz that weed musta had coke in it last night (not really)

But after smoking half a blunt and having a serious workout, I also managed to get this drawing nearly done with a pen after I haven't really drawn in years.

I was supposed to get all lazy and get the munchies.









I did pass out before I gave her a head though.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, so I did the BMAT today and I have to admit - it wasn't that bad. But still, I want at least a 5,5,9 in order to guarantee myself an interview.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't want to lose you, but I guess I already have...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hate when I hide my stash while I'm high then can't find it sober.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


>


woah thats awesome...very talented...this is why weed should be legal...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Women have stronger immune systems than men, ooo


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I love new bras. I do not love my cell phone not working.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mmmkay.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

My dog isn't feeling good, I feel bad for him.

I need to start working on some of my assignments for class and stop talking to my friends here at SAS.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally did some volunteering. Hopefully, tomorrow, if all goes well, I shall finally start to get the "ball rolling".


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Finally did some volunteering. Hopefully, tomorrow, if all goes well, I shall finally start to get the "ball rolling".


Ooooh volunteering, what exactly are you doing?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Hate when I hide my stash while I'm high then can't find it sober.


:lol

Man, I kinda like when that happens, cause I eventually find it and then laugh at myself when I remember the previous night when I thought of this genius hiding place that no one would ever think to look...guess I didn't think that I'd be included in that group.

I haven't shaved in over 10 days...this is the longest I've went without doing it. It's starting to get itchy less and less though so that's good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to run tonight, but I am too tired.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

His office door was locked and I guess I missed my conference....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Laundry night, time for some fun


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> zomgz that weed musta had coke in it last night (not really)
> 
> But after smoking half a blunt and having a serious workout, I also managed to get this drawing nearly done with a pen after I haven't really drawn in years.
> 
> ...


geez, maybe i should start smoking weed to make my drawings better. haha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

First time I have heard an aussie accent in 2 months..... Fark I hate it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Don't be creepy... don't be creepy... don't be creepy... Damnit!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ lol I know that feeling.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ lol I know that feeling.


but we already know that you're a creep, so it doesn't matter anyway. :b

and geez, random phone interviews are getting really, really troublesome.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus, can this thing get any bigger!?


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I should probably start studying the Spanish I've claimed to have been studying for the past two hours.



shadowmask said:


> Jesus, can this thing get any bigger!?


I'm intrigued....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I should probably start studying the Spanish I've claimed to have been studying for the past two hours.
> 
> I'm intrigued....


me too. :b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I'm intrigued....


Hahaha, trust me, it's nothing a girl wants to fantasize about.:b Unless you have some weird fetish for overgrown arachnids. I've heard of stranger things, though...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I'm intrigued....





strawberryjulius said:


> me too. :b


Pervs! :b
----

Hmpf! That gave me an anxiety spike. Why am I so worked up?


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Hahaha, trust me, it's nothing a girl wants to fantasize about.:b Unless you have some weird fetish for overgrown arachnids. I've heard of stranger things, though...


So _that's_ what you call it then? I'm even more intrigued. 



mind_games said:


> Pervs! :b


Someone's jealous! :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Am not! Dejar de lado su fetiche arácnidos y volver a estudiar español!
Blame any grammar mistakes on Google Translate
---

I seem to be quite content letting life pass by me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindGames' post was funny.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Am not! Dejar de lado su fetiche arácnidos y volver a estudiar español!
> Blame any grammar mistakes on Google Translate
> ---
> 
> I seem to be quite content letting life pass by me


I was going to say... you didn't conjugate the verbs. 

And: :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's right! They are in the infinitive form!
Dejo de lado......y vuelvo (or voy a estudiar)


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Dejo de lado......y vuelvo (or voy a estudiar)


I think it's Dejas de lado.....y vuelves a estudiar.

Dejo = I let
Dejas = You let



Estoy loco por los libros. :eyes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

give me a break


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

good day


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

* The Main Library at Indiana University sinks over an inch every year because when it was built, engineers failed to take into account the weight of all the books that would occupy the building.*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Wow lol. Stupid civil engineers!

I am sooooo hungry right now, maybe I'm pregnant. Or maybe I have a huge as tapeworm called Doris inside of me. And I can't sleep. And there's no food in the house, apart from (salted) potato chips. Yuk. First chance I get tomorrow I'm gonna have me self a good 'ol steak n mushroom pie omnomnomnomnomnom. I can't wait to tuck into youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^hahahahaa!!!

ok, I can understand you wanting to skive. It's boring of course. however, I happen to know you are walking a fine line my little english crumpet. cuteness is no substitute for a good work ethic, no matter how badly you may want to believe it is. stick that in your tea and drink it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I hope your references to crumpets and tea (and you _know _you gotta have bikkies and muffins and scones. Ooh scones ...) was simply a coincidence and not a sublte form of torture, considering my current crisis.

This is not helping, I'm off to sleep! I wonder what I'll dream about ..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Probably steak and mushroom pies. Speaking of those....

__________________________________

Oh wow this thing is HUGE!!!!!!!

:tiptoe


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Gina Louisa, Mother Theresa!! Just got the council tax bill!!!

I mean I got them big ol' bug eyes lookin at this thing!! who decides this stuff? and how can i do away with them????


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Who smoked all my weed? :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Who smoked all my weed? :no


Looked in a mirror??


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Looked in a mirror??


Yes, I was getting suspicious. My eyes are still slightly bloodshot. I think that is pretty good circumstantial evidence.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I have a newfound obsession with high heels. Girls of the world: I get it now.


but bunions............

so wrong.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm glad you want to sleep in my bed. You're so warm and cuddly and make the most adorable noises in your sleep. But I want to sleep in my bed, too, so _leave room for me_. I'm not even that big. I can fit. Just don't be so greedy!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

just because i don't have a life it doesn't give you the right to drag me anywhere you want to go. 
no i don't have plans for tonight, i just want to do my homework and go to sleep and not have to smile for the whole evening. 
but i'll go to preserve the peace in this house.


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

I kind of really wish it was still the 90's so I could still be a kid and watch awesome 90's cartoons


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

CarlyKathleen said:


> I kind of really wish it was still the 90's so I could still be a kid and watch awesome 90's cartoons


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Today, someone told me I had a "weird" but "nice" accent but wouldn't explain why it was "weird". And here I was, thinking I had quite a fairly normal London accent. Guess not.

On another thought, just realised today was Bonfire night. I think college is getting to my head...or maybe it's the lack of friends to celebrate it with...or I'm too old for it...or just, who cares?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Somewhere there must be a dating site which _doesn't_ look like a BBW convention.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want Sofia Vergara for Christmas. *drools*


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Those fireworks were good, but can't believe a year has gone past already. Only feelis like last month, I watched them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Should I take a ten minute nap?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i've gained weight! 0.7 kg!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, you heard it straight form me: I, IllusionOfHappiness, will NOT be surprised if I contract the HINEY (H1N1) virus.

My dad's got it. Yeeaahh. I don't know if I can wear that mask. Aside from not being able to breathe properly out of it, it's hardly preventative when the five of us share one bathroom.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I act like an idiot when I smoke weed. Tonight I'm drinking beer to hide my shame.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Should I take a ten minute nap?


I hope you woke up . I can't do naps; need a coupla hours at a stretch.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> Yikes! Hope your dad gets well soon & that you don't catch it.


Thanks.

I don't know how or why he went to work yesterday. Stayed home today at least, and will be off till he's better. He seems to be alright aside from some severe body aches when he coughs. I don't know for sure though. My mom said he had a lot of symptoms at first but most went away.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't know how or why he went to work yesterday. Stayed home today at least, and will be off till he's better. He seems to be alright aside from some severe body aches when he coughs. I don't know for sure though. My mom said he had a lot of symptoms at first but most went away.


I was at the ER a few days ago and a nurse told me that it was looking like H1N1 isn't even as crappy to deal with as most flu, but the news keeps hyping it and scaring people so the ER was full of people coughing. I just used the hand sanitizer and didn't get sick though. I heard the best way to prevent it is frequent, thorough hand washing.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Yikes! Hope your dad gets well soon & that you don't catch it.


I second this well-wishing. :yes Hope everything gets better.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Time to quit drinking. I need to ride my bike instead.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Thanks 

@Thomas: Agreed. I still cannot bear to hear about it day in and day out. My mother is one of those easily-swayed-by-the-media types, and is going around sanitizing the doorknobs and such. With...actually I don't know what with, but I doubt it's actual sanitizer and therefore pointless.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Is it just me or does this smiley seem a little creepy --> :rub Is that supposed to be a hand patting someone on the head? Just looks weird, haha.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:cuddle this smiley has always looked strange to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Yeah, meant to just be a hug but the fact their faces also become one is a strange one, looks like tongue is involved....

------------------------

*phone rings*
Me: "hi"
Him: "hey how are things"
Me: "yeah going well"
Him: "Is Will near you?"
Me: "Can't see him no"
Him: "Gary there?"
Me: "Umm, no"
Him: "Anyone near you?"
Me: "no, no-one here"
Him: "Where are you??"
Me: "On the toilet"
Him: "*laughing*"

Silly shenanigans.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> Is it just me or does this smiley seem a little creepy --> :rub Is that supposed to be a hand patting someone on the head? Just looks weird, haha.


I think you just don't like people wanting to rub your hair, so you're taking it out on the smileys. :b

It is a little creepy though... I think maybe to do with how the guy on the right is smiling the entire time and is a little too sensual with the head pat. Yeah, I put way too much thought into that. I'm bored.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Deadlifts FTW


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I met this boy who's three years younger than me and very likely crazy but I was still fond of him for some reason. And then I get sick, we usually run into each other on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays at noon. This Monday I was really sick, I shouldn't have been in school at all, I was certain that I had a fever. So I was kind of off-putting.

But now I'm worried that this guy thinks I'm ditching our noon cigarette-and-discussion-time. Which I'm not. I have the ****ing flu.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

November 15th can't come soon enough. And in HD to boot.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> :cuddle this smiley has always looked strange to me.


Yeah, I dunno what those smileys are doing, but it doesn't look like cuddling, heh.



Thomas Paine said:


> I think you just don't like people wanting to rub your hair, so you're taking it out on the smileys. :b


Only bothered me when a few friends I had got...uh...a little carried away with the way they did it...lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> I met this boy who's three years younger than me and very likely crazy but I was still fond of him for some reason. And then I get sick, we usually run into each other on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays at noon. This Monday I was really sick, I shouldn't have been in school at all, I was certain that I had a fever. So I was kind of off-putting.
> 
> But now I'm worried that this guy thinks I'm ditching our noon cigarette-and-discussion-time. Which I'm not. I have the ****ing flu.


this guy once thought i was lying and ditching him when i said i was sick. he turned out to be a pretty big douche. it was great. geez, that was an awesome story. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"And the best thing that you can do, is take whatever comes to you. Because time flies."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

one minute.....two minutes.....three minutes. :lurk


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> I'm so angry, I could cry. My whole body is literally shaking right now.


Oh, no... 

:hug


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

What if I made chocolate pudding with _chocolate milk_? And then crushed up Oreos and put them in!

:yes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Best CD rediscovery of the week: Soundtrack to _Once_.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hm, it appears that the scroll on my mouse isn't working any more. :|


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> I'm so angry, I could cry. My whole body is literally shaking right now.


When you want to cry, the best thing to do is...cry.
It's a natural human emotion, let it out...get angry...you have a right to feel how you feel. Hope you feel better though. Smoke weed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Looking good pokeherpro.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Its like half the forum disappears on Thursday night (my Friday). Its a pretty lonely feeling. Can't wait till next year. Reading that post about where she thought a 24 year old should be in life by now did not help.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Looking good pokeherpro.


I lost a bet...:lol
That is not me! :b


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Its like half the forum disappears on Thursday night (my Friday). Its a pretty lonely feeling. Can't wait till next year. Reading that post about where she thought a 24 year old should be in life by now did not help.


I'm still here. And I don't give a rat's behind about where anyone thinks a 24-year-old should be in life.

Live by your own standards. The problem with too many people on this board is they _don't_ live by their own standards. :no

As for my random thought: I want chocolate milk. :b


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

So this is what a little self-confidence feels like eh?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pokeherpro said:


> So this is what a little self-confidence feels like eh?


Quick! Bottle the ****er before it disappears!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^The government would never allow that, because it'd be a drug, and they're the only ones allowed to profit from that business.

The ingredients for self-confidence are as follows:

1 girl, hot, funny, with an accent.
1 to 2 goals in life.
Unlimited marijuana.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i think i'm going take a break from here for about a week. see you next friday everyone.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^No!


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

This girl I like, who is on a 2 week holiday, texted me three times in 10 minutes tonight to tell me she missed me. Yeah, I'm bragging. Please forgive me. Just feeling like how I imagine a lottery winner feels like when it still hasn't fully hit him yet how lucky he is.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

weekend!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate that you have a girlfriend. Oh no, I'm sure she's wonderful...I bet she'd still be wonderful without ya so....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe, you and Genelle go well together imo!!!!!!!!!

I love the guys I work with, another classic from one of my fabricators. "What the farrrrrk lah Reece!" xD

Gonna miss these guys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody's workin' for the weekend!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wish I had shot those scenes back in Budapest. Unfortunately it would involve alot of people and SA prevented me.

Can't believe it's already been a month since I was there.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Somewhat progressive week this week...signed up to the Duke of Edinburgh award, volunteered, enquired about stuff..but it shall be next week before anything else happens...eurgh...patience Banzai...patience.

On another thought, 2 months into college and the fire alarm has already gone off 3 times.

_"Must be the year 7s. Last year, the fire alarm didn't even go off once!"_


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So, next two biology lessons are going to take place in the UCL laboratories...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

never get the bus after 9 am

it's full of annoying old people

actually never get the bus, ever


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I just threw a bowl of nuts.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow...now _that _was random. :blank


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> never get the bus after 9 am
> 
> it's full of annoying old people
> 
> actually never get the bus, ever


Really? Lol, that's a first :lol. I always used to think, at worst, drunken men get on the bus at around that time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My grandma is in the hospital she took a spill lastnight and broke several bones, they don't expect her to make it, my dad is keeping me updated on her condition. She is in her 90's and is my last surviving grandparent.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^^man, i hope she will be okay, Toad Licker. 

I'm glad Mr toothache isn't giving me too much pain. I remember him being pretty nasty with me before, so I'm a little nervous. But i got me some drugs at least


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ughh...too much work.....too little time....
stress...depressed...broke...

STUPID DRIVERS, CHECK YOUR BLIND SPOT YOU MORONS!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

How can something be so wonderful, yet so horrible. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I hope you're okay.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> My grandma is in the hospital she took a spill lastnight and broke several bones, they don't expect her to make it, my dad is keeping me updated on her condition. She is in her 90's and is my last surviving grandparent.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Will not click the New Posts link... will not click the New Posts link.... will stay in "Positive Thinking", "Triumphs", "Goals", and the Discussion section.... it's for my own good.

If worse comes to worse, I'll just check in on Writerly and SuperBetter!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good luck Toad Licker.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Wow...now _that _was random. :blank


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> My grandma is in the hospital she took a spill lastnight and broke several bones, they don't expect her to make it, my dad is keeping me updated on her condition. She is in her 90's and is my last surviving grandparent.


I'm sorry to hear that. Falls are so hard for the elderly.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well we're all indigo children ... in a way.

Sorta intoxicated though so don't take my word for it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Here I go again....maybe this time I'll learn something new...or not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta run


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm so tired of this whole Rihanna/Chris Brown publicity stunt. Hell...i'm sick of Hollywood,celebrities, and pop culture in general. These people are worshiped like GODS and IDOLS. Terrible role models. Its funny how someone with no talent at all can be successful and makes ton of money spreading evil. 

This society gets worser each day. 

Wish i could leave America...but don't have the means to do so,nor do i know where i would go if given the opportunity.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah... a scream-and-cry-at-my-father-over-the-phone fit. It felt good to get that out, but I'm not finished yet. :mum:bah

I'll have to get a job soon and get the hell out of here.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Ah... a scream-and-cry-at-my-father-over-the-phone fit. It felt good to get that out, but I'm not finished yet. :mum:bah
> 
> I'll have to get a job soon and get the hell out of here.


:squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Omg i see the lunch man walking towards me. Fooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonder if my laptop charger is full of crickets or if it's just going to blow up soon. :hide


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm she's in town...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now, it's 2:15am, I am half-awake, I had nachos, I ran six miles, I took a nap this evening. I am good to go for the night.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my 3000th post :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inna sense said:


> my 3000th post :boogie


:boogie :boogie :boogie - Congratulations, man! 
You are a VETERAN member!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> :boogie :boogie :boogie - Congratulations, man!
> You are a VETERAN member!


yeah!!!!!!...thanks! :high5


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm up early on a Saturday. Hopefully, today shall be quite productive. Morning - go out, get stuff done. Afternoon - study, annotate, homework, more studying. Hm, and maybe squeeze in a bit of badminton as well.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i know this shouldn't make me so angry. i know it's my problem not theirs. and that i have to try and keep my mouth shut. because i don't want history to repeat itself.

i don't want to be the one who breaks everything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

These 70 hour weeks are starting to take a toll.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to write something to show my support, but can't. Grrrrr


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wasn't I in a good mood about half an hour ago?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Should I?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

A pimple _inside _my ear? wtf this is madness!!!

And why am I the only one posting here?


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

_El café, por favor.

:yawn
_


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

El café, el pago único. :b
Does it say 'Coffee, on payment only.'

:yawn I better hit the sack. Hope you have a productive day BoC. You better not avoid .. stuff :wife


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> El café, el pago único. :b
> Does it say 'Coffee, on payment only.'
> 
> :yawn I better hit the sack. Hope you have a productive day BoC. You better not avoid .. stuff :wife


As far as Google translator is concerned, it says "The coffee, the single payment".

And the only thing I'm avoiding right now is sleep! Gotta fix my schedule somehow. :b

'Night 'Night, mg.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wearing shorts in November in Ohio - a rare concept!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wearing shorts in November in Ohio - a rare concept!


Show them what you're made of mm75!

---

I can't sleep . I better start doing some exercise every evening.


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

I love these energy drinks... yumm


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

How the hell am I gonna convince my parents to allow me to sleep over a guy's house? I mean...I'll be 20 in February (oh crap) so I should be able to just do what I want. It should help that the guy already has a girlfriend (damn it). And you know I haven't done anything to make them not trust me since I was 14. I shouldn't have to lie...but maybe I won't wanna sleep over anyway. I won't worry about it. I'll just do.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Not as tired as I thought I would be.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"...because if I can't learn how to make myself feel better, 
how can I expect anyone else to give a ****?"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_I know i heard you right_
_I've been lying awake at night_
_thinking about 3 words you said to me_
_I know it's hard for you_
_sometimes you gotta let the feeling through_
_I wanna know exactly how you feel, oh yeah_
_I've tried to be patient_
_and give you a little more time_
_now I need to be sure_
_what's on your mind_

_say it again_
_say yeah_
_say the words I heard you whisper_
_say it again_
_say yeah_
_when last night we were together_
_lying next to me, you said to me_
_say it_
_say it again_

It's time for another ginormous "DID THAT JUST HAPPEN?" moment.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

This hurts. I'm hurt


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm stuck in the defiant phase. 
I just want to hit rock bottom. 
I want to feel the impact. 
I want to cry my eyes out. 
But nothing seems to get through to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have 13 minutes to get to the post office before they take the mail.....but they will come by my house later. I need stamps, I need to get something to eat, I need to go to the health food store for Rescue Remedy pastilles. 

Why can't I get up off my duff and enjoy the afternoon?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

why does my dad keep poking his head around the corner and looking at the computer screen... ?

it's not like i'm watching porn


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Listening to the Original Broadway cast of Sweeney Todd from 1979 makes me see how bland and uninspired the Tim Burton film was.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

so, i wanted to find a photo on google of opie from sons of anarchy

so i searched opie winston, coz ya know, that's his name

and i got an image that i really didn't want to see 

maybe i'll try a different search this time


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^lol :rofl


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm sitting here trying to figure out, if i should order a pizza or not. Money is kinda low,but i'm sooooo very hungry. 

geez, why must everything c$$t


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Indigo Flow said:


> so, i wanted to find a photo on google of opie from sons of anarchy
> 
> so i searched opie winston, coz ya know, that's his name
> 
> ...


...aaaaand curiosity killed the njodis.

:blank :no


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

See, the problem is that I'm allergic to wine, not that I'm "drunk". :roll


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

njodis said:


> ...aaaaand curiosity killed the njodis.
> 
> :blank :no


LOL, same here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DRAG RACING in my city?! :hide


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Now my name is being thrown into the BS.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is it going to hit the fan, be processed, and thrown back at you?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

insomnia is a mofo.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what else can i eat.....what what what what....


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The invisible status isn't completely invisible it seems. ar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> DRAG RACING in my city?! :hide


Second night in a row - revving engines at 2am! I know I have a ton of cops here, why aren't they catching these creeps?! I live behind the police station, people! :wtf


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yosh! Up early again! Study, study, study.



steelmyhead said:


> The invisible status isn't completely invisible it seems. ar


Mhhm ditto this. You could just log out but only catch is, you won't be able to view certain threads and member's profiles.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

One moment I'm cruising along in bliss and then bam I get hit by the 'You'll never find anyone' idea. Miffed.


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> LOL, same here.


annddddd now me

i wanna know how that picture ended up there....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And that my friend, is how you change a gearbox!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Agility training today... I'm going to be dead on my feet by the end of it...


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't give a about being single. Relationships are *NOT *the *WHOLE WORLD*. At least to me they aren't, and it doesn't really matter to me if I don't ever find a significant other, but apparently it does to others. Stop asking. I'm probably not going to get married anytime in the future. I don't care. Just allow me my solace and let me meditate in peace. There are bigger things in the world to worry about than you and I.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Mornin'! :yay


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good night!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

there's something wrong with me :roll


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> there's something wrong with me :roll


Its not us, its them I tell you!
---

Aaaaaaaand turns out I exercised too close to sleeping time and hence I'm still awake. Again! Hmpf!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> there's something wrong with me :roll


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

fd000 said:


> annddddd now me
> 
> i wanna know how that picture ended up there....


:lol

me too :blank


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a little worried about three great (long distance) friends of mine now. 

I should probably relax, but I care about them so much. They're all tough though. That's why they can stand being my friends.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I am really beginning to hate college. Yet another weekend wasted doing "not much" and yet another load of exams and what not tomorrow. Psychology = failure.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

my hands are now so cold i can barely move my fingers


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Agility training today... I'm going to be dead on my feet by the end of it...


And boy, I couldn't have been more correct. I can safely conclude that this was the most exhausting training session EVER_..._I'mflooded with lactic acid lol. All I could've mustered at the end of it was a pathetic limp out of the grounds. I hope the next training sessions are going to be slightly less intensive...

But anyay, I'm too exhausted to do anything now. My prediction is I'm going to get a 13 hour nap.

Good night people...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn, I'll never be able to look at Minnie Mouse the same way again.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hadron said:


> I hope the next training sessions are going to be slightly less intensive...


Hehe, good luck with that. 

Ahh, football. Good times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When the going gets tough, the tough take an injury timeout.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*crosses fingers* Courtney come through for us!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And at the snap of your fingers it's over... There will be other times.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i am happy i puked after training.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rdrr said:


> i am happy i puked after training.


:high5 Good job!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

random thought of the day, random thought of the day random thought of the day random thought of the day random thought of the day random thought of the day random thought of the day random thought of the day, I did not copy past that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

PARTAY AT ELISE'S HOUSE.

Just kidding. But I do have the house to myself for a week. It's pretty nice.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's _*extremely*_ frustrating when you try to be there for someone as much as you can and they don't even know how to appreciate it. I do not have the time or energy to mess around with anyone. I'm sorry. Too many people are depending on me right now, and _I'm_ depending on me, too (oh look at that, my emotional, mental, spiritual well-being is important...bet you wouldn't have guessed that since you can't think outside of yourself). You have absolutely no idea how hard it is for me to juggle everything. I thought that you were the kind of person who could be supportive and understanding but now I get it. You really are selfish. I tried to reach out to you because I don't walk away from people but you're not reaching out, too, which makes my efforts useless. I will be damned if I try more than I have. I'm not walking away - I'm standing in place. You're the one walking away.
*exhales*
Now that that's out...I need to stop eating Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

max4225 said:


> I wonder if they'll knock me out for my surgery stuff tomorrow morning. If I close my eyes now my next conscious thing will be dealing with that. I'm mad at myself for feeling sleepy. Trying to fight it is making me dizzy. I hardly notice the passage of time when I sleep. Don't you dare yawn. Would be better if I had someone to cuddle with. I guess I should just give in and sleep.


Whether they knock you out or not, good luck! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a drink.......of water. :lol


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like a long night fighting this migraine with caffeine and no narcotics, but I'm determined.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Zettai no Communication!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

****ing caffeine paranoia. I keep worrying about heart attacks and and people jumping out of the dark when I go to the bathroom. It's mostly the mixture of migraine, PTSD, and caffeine though.

I'm gonna feel like a million bucks when this is over though and I toughed it out. Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally getting tired now. 'Night.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i don't want to go to college today  it's going to be **** i know it is 

the teacher already sounds like a *****


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need a drink.......of water. :lol


lol.

Darn it, you made me laugh and now I forgot what I was going to type.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I'm meant to be alone. Everyone who gets close to me hurts me, or I hurt them. I need to push people away for now on.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I should really get off of the computer if I want to go to sleep with this migraine...


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

nightrain said:


> I think I'm meant to be alone. Everyone who gets close to me hurts me, or I hurt them. I need to push people away for now on.


:rub


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you should.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Try, try again.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Go go gadget air box!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Try, try again.


Have you tried adding more fiber to your diet? :b
<I'm sorry but the little 10 year old in me demanded I say that. I better skedaddle..>


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I can go from 'wise' to 'full retard' pretty quickly.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Have you tried adding more fiber to your diet? :b
> <I'm sorry but the little 10 year old in me demanded I say that. I better skedaddle..>


If you were near me I would hit you right now.



mind_games said:


> I can go from 'wise' to 'full retard' pretty quickly.


Yes, you can. And you often do. :b

-------------------------------------------

Hopefully these mp3s help....


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Mhhm ditto this. You could just log out but only catch is, you won't be able to view certain threads and member's profiles.


Eh, I think I'm done with all that sneaking around for now. I can't even remember why I turned it on in the first place. Must have been on one of my bad days.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

so i could only last two and a bit days off here. i know, i know.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> so i could only last two and a bit days off here. i know, i know.


Well at least now you know what a realistic goal is for this challenge. Just try and beat 2 n a bit days next time. Small steps.

OR ask for a temp ban, which is what I did. Withdrawal symptoms were pretty bad, lol.
------

Why limit myself to one run a day?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i figured i'd have to come back since you would miss me too much. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> i figured i'd have to come back since you would miss me too much. :b


Good thing you did. At one point it got so bad I started to ask cats resembling your avatar I met on the street, "Is that you strawberry?"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I desperately need chocolate.

I desperately need a new job. 

Roll on xmas.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and I wanna go home.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I desperately need chocolate.
> 
> I desperately need a new job.
> 
> Roll on xmas.


i really want chocolate too, haha. i'm trying not to eat any junk food until christmas, though.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, that's a couple of hours wasting time here with you nice random people, a boooooooooooring meeting for a couple of hours, more random time wasting, and.....

that's lunch! woot!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Why am i up at 3am? :blank The running was supposed to help me sleep. Maybe today was tooo exciting for you. :um


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

tired, frustrated to many loud noises, need to go out and buy ear plugs, damn noises.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Well the future's got me worried, such awful thoughts
My head's a carousel of pictures, the spinning never stops
I just want someone to walk in front
And I'll follow the leader"


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Looks like a long night fighting this migraine with caffeine and no narcotics, but I'm determined.


I made it, but with 4 hours of sleep, and I'm sorry to anyone I was rude to. I don't have the energy to go back and look, but I know that I was. Maybe the narcotics _are_ better for everyone.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I'm sure you weren't *that* rude. glad you made it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ^ I'm sure you weren't *that* rude. glad you made it.


Thanks!  I do feel more proud of myself then if I got a shot, but I still feel just as worn out and fatigued. I was thinking most of those after effects were from the painkillers, but apparently it is mainly from the drain of the migraine on my system.

Random though: Am I allowed more then one random thought of the day? I wish it were "Random Thought*/s* of the day", lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ugh better type up a c.v


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Oatmeal FTW.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

man its cold in here.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Bloody, bleeping, _BLEEPING_ bus strike!!! If you're gonna strike, why not strike on the bloody weekend or something?! And maybe it's just me but why wasn't it big news??? It must be that, _maybe_, just maybe, East London is such an irrelevant part of the UK!!
Ended up paying something like £5 for a wretched train ticket, was late to college and to top it off, a nice detention awaiting on Friday. Great, just great.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So little money, so little time.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Bloody, bleeping, _BLEEPING_ bus strike!!! If you're gonna strike, why not strike on the bloody weekend or something?! And maybe it's just me but why wasn't it big news??? It must be that, _maybe_, just maybe, East London is such an irrelevant part of the UK!!
> Ended up paying something like £5 for a wretched train ticket, *was late to college and to top it off, a nice detention awaiting on Friday.* Great, just great.


Whoa, you have detention in college there? For being late to class? In the US you don't even really have to show up for class, though some teachers mark down your grade. I guess that could depend on the quality of college though. I only experienced a "State" college for half a semester. Wasn't impressed.

Oh, and here's a song you might like: YouTube - Amateur Transplants - London Underground Song (not exactly about the bus, but I'm guessing you can relate, lol)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i had a normal sleep patter for a week and i messed it up today...when i get back h0ome tomorrow im NOT gonna lie down



TheDaffodil said:


> It's _*extremely*_ frustrating when you try to be there for someone as much as you can and they don't even know how to appreciate it. I do not have the time or energy to mess around with anyone. I'm sorry. Too many people are depending on me right now, and _I'm_ depending on me, too (oh look at that, my emotional, mental, spiritual well-being is important...bet you wouldn't have guessed that since you can't think outside of yourself). You have absolutely no idea how hard it is for me to juggle everything. I thought that you were the kind of person who could be supportive and understanding but now I get it. You really are selfish. I tried to reach out to you because I don't walk away from people but you're not reaching out, too, which makes my efforts useless. I will be damned if I try more than I have. I'm not walking away - I'm standing in place. You're the one walking away.
> *exhales*


im sorry you have to deal with people like that :squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its been 20 years!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Protein bio-synthesis FTW.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm having a good day so far! Been a long time since I had one.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Whoa, you have detention in college there? For being late to class? In the US you don't even really have to show up for class, though some teachers mark down your grade. I guess that could depend on the quality of college though. I only experienced a "State" college for half a semester. Wasn't impressed.
> 
> Oh, and here's a song you might like: YouTube - Amateur Transplants - London Underground Song (not exactly about the bus, but I'm guessing you can relate, lol)


Yup. Here, your grades are completely based on these exams that you at the end of the year (which the whole country does).

I used to go to a crap state high school as well and the detention system worked something like, if you're late more than twice a week, you get a detention. 
At my college (it's still a state college but one of those more "prestigious" ones) however, it's a completely different matter - it's _really_ strict. If you're late 5 times in the _whole year_, you get a detention so even if you're late 4 times in the beginning of the year and then not late again until near the end of the year, you still get a detention. So yeah, it's quite a stupid system.

And lol the song :lol.

Edit: That tune is actually quite catchy - I've got it in my head now .


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I was asked if I go to Virgin (the gym)

and I thought they'd asked something completely different!:b

Was at a really inappropriate time too, which just makes it even funnier:lol
Still makes me smile just thinking about it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> It's _*extremely*_ frustrating when you try to be there for someone as much as you can and they don't even know how to appreciate it. I do not have the time or energy to mess around with anyone. I'm sorry. Too many people are depending on me right now, and _I'm_ depending on me, too (oh look at that, my emotional, mental, spiritual well-being is important...bet you wouldn't have guessed that since you can't think outside of yourself). You have absolutely no idea how hard it is for me to juggle everything. I thought that you were the kind of person who could be supportive and understanding but now I get it. You really are selfish. I tried to reach out to you because I don't walk away from people but you're not reaching out, too, which makes my efforts useless. I will be damned if I try more than I have. I'm not walking away - I'm standing in place. You're the one walking away.
> *exhales*
> Now that that's out...I need to stop eating Girl Scout cookies.


:squeeze I've been there.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Your problems are not my problems. Quit making them my problems. Thanks.

Also, I'm sick of this Sesame Street bullcrap Google's got going on. Where in this definition does it say that anniversaries last for weeks?

*an⋅ni⋅ver⋅sa⋅ry*  /ˌæn







əˈvɜr







sə







ri/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [an-_uh_-*vur*-s_uh_-ree]  Show IPA *noun, plural -ries,* *adjective *

Use *anniversary* in a Sentence

See web results for *anniversary*

See images of *anniversary*

*-noun *1.the yearly recurrence of the date of a past event: _the tenth anniversary of their marriage. _2.the celebration or commemoration of such a date.3.wedding anniversary.

:no


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i cant believe i forgot to go on post secret yesterday...and i dont even care about the secrets but i just _have_ to view them every sunday :|


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Met a guy. He's really young (two years younger isn't very much younger at all). He seemed a bit... off (you're ****ing crazy yourself). He reminds me of my ex (who you're still good friends with because he's fascinating). He looks like my best male friend (who you were in unrequited love with for six or seven months). His friends proceeded to tell me every one of his intimate secrets. They were weird, but not that weird. He thinks they're about fifteen times weirder than they are.

It's just weird to meet someone who already sets off about fifteen different memories of close male friends/former crushes/exes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i got up at 10:00 today. i feel awful.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> im sorry you have to deal with people like that :squeeze


Thank you. 

Are you seriously threatening to run away from home your sophomore year of high school with no money and no skills of any kind (besides arguing with people)? ...Alright. Good luck with that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One more night without the need to turn on my heater!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well...that was awkward.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh dear.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I cannot believe I ate at Sonic tonight.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I must've had a million chicken wings today and now I feel kinda sick. And ketchup+mayonnaise+mustard is a surprisingly good combination.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> I must've had a million chicken wings today and now I feel kinda sick. And ketchup+mayonnaise+mustard is a surprisingly good combination.


I hope you didn't have that combination on those chicken wings. The thought of it makes me sick.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Forloneness, panic, loneliness. All these things seem to be infectious for me when I read about them in written form. I need to go for a run.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Double-crossed. Just one person turned on me, and they all followed suite and tried to stab me in the back over something that was beyond my control and not my fault, except I outmaneuvered them and twisted things around so that in the end, _I_ was the one who stabbed _them_ in the back, even harder. In this case, justice was done, because these were people who truly deserved it. I feel so accomplished today - it's just so satisfying when people try to burn you, but only end up getting absolutely incinerated instead; even more so when you get to watch them writhe in their metaphorical death throes.

Tonight, I will sleep well.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Nice! I imagine that would be satisfying :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm awake, i feel tired and sleepy. I try to sleep, i end up fully awake. heh.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Why does Roxio ignore . files??? :mum Now I have to redownload 3 gigs...
tophat dog replaced with festering kitty


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i went to see a ballet yesterday i covent garden, i got to sit in a private box, all by myself.

Was kind of awkward haha!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Yup. Here, your grades are completely based on these exams that you at the end of the year (which the whole country does).
> 
> I used to go to a crap state high school as well and the detention system worked something like, if you're late more than twice a week, you get a detention.
> At my college (it's still a state college but one of those more "prestigious" ones) however, it's a completely different matter - it's _really_ strict. If you're late 5 times in the _whole year_, you get a detention so even if you're late 4 times in the beginning of the year and then not late again until near the end of the year, you still get a detention. So yeah, it's quite a stupid system.
> ...


LOL no way?

when i was at college, i would walk out of class whenever i wanted if the teacher pissed me off and no one cared :um

i remember getting in college an hour late then 5 minutes later i left again and sat in burger king then came back 5 minutes before the lesson ended and said i was in the library the whole time.

There was this other time i had a teacher i really hated, he started the lesson by talking for 40 minutes then i just left.

I used to like college


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

it's the no sun season, I am lucky if can see the sun until January, to many fkn clouds and baahhhhhh. Broken legs, broken legs, how many do you have?
I am going to buy myself a boat and sail south until I reach Brazil.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Literally minutes away from starting her up!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Repeated death threats + repeated online stalking a full year later =


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

oh yeah blah blah huh hmm well stuff do things i dunno somehow somewhere


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I could have not crashed my car. That would've been nice indeed. Meh.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, there's one person I didn't need to watch take a bath.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i just wanna go back to sleep


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The more time I have on my hands, the less I seem to get done. Why IS that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish Drew Carey would shut up! Oh, gee, yeah, I guess I could get up off my butt and change the channel..


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

where do you want to go, my heart?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> LOL no way?
> 
> when i was at college, i would walk out of class whenever i wanted if the teacher pissed me off and no one cared :um
> 
> ...


It's probably because your college was probably a proper "college". My college is actually a "sixth form"/"high school" (yes, funnily enough, we have them in the UK :lol) so it's part of a secondary school so it follows exactly the normal schedule of secondary school and so, here, it's incredibly strict (just like secondary school) whilst at "college", it's alot more free (I'm guessing you can go on and off premises whenever you feel like). Pretty much the only freedom we get is that we are allowed to go out to lunch, no uniform and we get free periods. Apart from that, you gotta be on the premises all day. Basically, it's almost like sitting another 2 years of secondary school again. :um But really, it's not so bad


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cant...stop...logging...on...to...track. Ugh! so frustrating. I know no one has yet been invited to an interview in any of the medical schools I have applied to. UCL won't start interviewing until at least December because that's when the BMAT results are published...

On another note - I used my fifth UCAS choice today. Because I'm only allowed to apply to 4 medical schools, I chose something else - Chemical Engineering... at Imperial College London - Entry requirements A*AA, including chemistry maths and biology or physics. Not that I really want to do chemical engineering. Even if I get accepted I won't go to Imperial. I was only a bit bored today, so I decided to spend my useless fifth UCAS choice, lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Cant...stop...logging...on...to...track. Ugh! so frustrating. I know no one has yet been invited to an interview in any of the medical schools I have applied to. UCL won't start interviewing until at least December because that's when the BMAT results are published...
> 
> On another note - I used my fifth UCAS choice today. Because I'm only allowed to apply to 4 medical schools, I chose something else - Chemical Engineering... at Imperial College London - Entry requirements A*AA, including chemistry maths and biology or physics. Not that I really want to do chemical engineering. Even if I get accepted I won't go to Imperial. I was only a bit bored today, so I decided to spend my useless fifth UCAS choice, lol.


oh ucas, i remember doing my ucas application. I hated it lol i was amazed to get into every uni i applied for :um


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> oh ucas, i remember doing my ucas application. I hated it lol i was amazed to get into every uni i applied for :um


Wow, really? I'd be happy to get just one offer, even though I have predicted grades of A*A*A*A at A level, and also I have an additional A level in which I got an A that I did in year 11. Well, medicine is the hardest course to get into if you ask me...

What course did choose? were the unis you applied to very competitive/hard to get into?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i didnt lie down to take a nap at all today and i managed to work out...now im starting to get tired :boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Wow, really? I'd be happy to get just one offer, even though I have predicted grades of A*A*A*A at A level, and also I have an additional A level in which I got an A that I did in year 11. Well, medicine is the hardest course to get into if you ask me...
> 
> What course did choose? were the unis you applied to very competitive/hard to get into?


i would agree.

I'm doing graphic design at central saint martins, i didn't think i would get in though.

I applied to csm and camberwell, which were my route b's and they were the ones i was worried about.

The other 3 i did through route a and they were all pretty easy to get into, greenwich, middlesex and london met.

Art and design courses are different though, they base everything on your portfolio rather than grades, i did an extra year of college and got the lowest grade you can get without failing but it was my portfolio they liked. I've heard people who have great grades and done lots of courses say that they didn't get into csm.

But good luck on your grades, i hope you get them and get into your chosen uni


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i would agree.
> 
> But good luck on your grades, i hope you get them and get into your chosen uni


Thanks

Oh, and you don't need to wish me luck on my grades - I'm pretty sure I'm going to get 4A* and not 3 like I was predicted. I got over 90% in all my As levels, and they weren't that hard.

For medicine though, grades are only one of the things that are taken into consideration by admission tutors -- you need to have an amazing personal statement, a long list of work experience and voluntary work that you did in order to show your commitment to become a doctor and all that crap, you must also demonstrate excellent communication skills and leadership abilities as well . If grades were the only thing I needed to get in order to get a place at a medical school, I'd already have a place guaranteed, lol.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, thank god that smoke alarm didn't go off. Wait...:blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So my ex's mom just emailed me telling me I am an amazing young woman.

What do I doooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> So my ex's mom just emailed me telling me I am an amazing young woman.
> 
> What do I doooooooooooooooooo.


Email her back saying thank you and give her some sort of compliment back.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't even fake normal, can I?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have to go to the bathroom.


i swear you've posted that before? haha. if i posted every time i needed to pee i'd fill up the 50 post limit.

i'm feeling all wobbly after my leg workout...not sure if that's a good thing. xD


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Having hump day off is gonna be weird. Weird in an awesome, resfreshing sort of way.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thomas Paine said:


> Email her back saying thank you and give her some sort of compliment back.


But it's so awkwaaaaaaaaard.

Gah I'm nervous about this. I just know however I'm going to play it, it'll be the wrong way.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> i'm feeling all wobbly after my leg workout...not sure if that's a good thing. xD


It is a good thing. :high5 Now eat, eat, eat!


Perfectionist said:


> I just know however I'm going to play it, it'll be the wrong way.


No it won't. She obviously thinks very highly of you. You would probably have to call her a witch to make it the wrong way.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ahhh, why isn't animeseason working?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...geography exam in a couple of hours.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

dubbed naruto is pretty painful to watch.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

So I survived a day and a half without the internet.

Go me. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Woot! Go you!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> So I survived a day and a half without the internet.
> 
> Go me. :b


:high5

now if only i could do that, haha. xD


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You're thinking too much into this. She just wants to keep in occasional contact, thats all. A coupla messages does not mean she wants to chat every time she's online or even weekly. Bah


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> You're thinking too much into this. She just wants to keep in occasional contact, thats all. A coupla messages does not mean she wants to chat every time she's online or even weekly. Bah


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> :high5
> 
> now if only i could do that, haha. xD


I pretty much had to - my dad reduced us to one phone line and we had to go through the process of setting the connection up again. :b I really don't think I'd be able to last that long without being forced to!

------------------------

FYI - leftover stir-fry veggies scrambled with egg beaters served on top of brown rice with a little soy sauce is _to die for_ - no joke. :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


>


:squeeze, thanks, I just have to face the facts. I'll get over it 



Breakfast0fChampions said:


> FYI - leftover stir-fry veggies scrambled with egg beaters served on top of brown rice with a little soy sauce is _to die for_ - no joke. :yes


Awww man, you and food :b! :lol Now thats made me hungry. And the kitchen is ow so far away (about 10metres, lol, 3 metres if I could walk through walls). <Sigh> I'll take the long way..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Started the race car today! Sounded so good, finally all this hard work is paying off. 11 days until we race in Macau!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

it november 11th, remembrance day


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> dubbed naruto is pretty painful to watch.


Believe it! :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Still having that same feeling. The less I do, the more used to it I get, and the less I want to do. It's such a crappy dangerous cycle for a shy gal like me.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, I know you'er a smart *** and everything but really, just because you figure something out about me, there's no need to say it in front of everyone else. And just cuz you're smart, it doesn't actually mean you know _everything_ or everything you say is _correct_. The "yes it is - no it's not" thing gets irritating after a while. There *is* a possibility you _may _just be wrong, you know. But then again, so could I.

Ah, the joys and sorrows of bigheadedness.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm so out of it today..need to stop staying up so late.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I remember.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ x2!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I. Am. Ready.
To stomp this language development presentation! Prepare to be amazed by my info, class. :twisted


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

this typography brief is way too hard!  and i have 2 days to start and finish it! ahhh!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

College, college, college. Gah, such a long week this week. Can't wait for the weekend. Oh wait, still gotta do work anyway.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my feet are too warm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aargh. I think I may be disappointed after a few calculations. Not that I didn't expect to be...but wishful thinking likes to take over like that. Either way, I think the only answer is "yes" so long as I can come back here if I absolutely positively need to.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

The world is my oyster... but how the **** do I open it? :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ The jaws of life?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I think it might need something a little more drastic... :bat


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

yay the gym is open regular hours today. im going to get RIPPED in 3 hrs.!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

imagine if you wrote cheapskate
well cheapskate rhymes with deep lakes and deep lakes rhymes with sweepstake 
now check out my word play
i might switch the last word with the second and place the second where the third lay
now you got cheapskate, sweepstake, deep lakes
that's three great, double syllables for us to create
bump a cheapskate, you though i won a sweepstake
and the hundreds that can build up till it fills up a deep lake
thats what you call a three pattern and
if we battling, now use that you cats will just cease challenging


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a nap.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Whoever's been choosing the 6:00 Simpsons episodes lately is my hero. It's been classic Patty & Selma episodes all week.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

For an ice cream truck, that music was a bit too dramatic.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I _do_ have to give you props... you broke up with me twice this month and somehow I ended up feeling like it was me who broke up with _you_ each time.

:con Jedi mind tricks?

I thought _I_ was good, but this is impressive.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

My new computer came :clap


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

don't you just hate it when everyone in the house says that they're going to bed and then get up an hour later

WTF


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I. Am. Ready.
> To stomp this language development presentation! Prepare to be amazed by my info, class. :twisted


*I am awesome.*
I _did_ stomp that presentation.
Got 100% and a girl's phone number. 
Take that, Life.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> *I am awesome.*
> I _did_ stomp that presentation.
> Got 100% *and a girl's phone number.*
> Take that, Life.


Yes you _are_ awesome. :yes

Ok, I'll settle down. I'm 28. I can resist the urge to say anything...

I can do it...

You know I did see your pic though, and you're beautiful. I also own a phone number too. 

Just saying.

And yes, I'm definitely getting _less_ mature with age.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

'Night SAS 



steelmyhead said:


> For an ice cream truck, that music was a bit too dramatic.


:lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Yes you _are_ awesome. :yes
> 
> Ok, I'll settle down. I'm 28. I can resist the urge to say anything...
> 
> ...


I happen to have a phone that holds other phone numbers.

Just saying.

I really need someone to do my laundry for me. I'll give them $15 in change if they wash it, dry it, and fold/hang it.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sooo I got this guy to come over to my house Saturday...


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Not a day goes by when I am not grateful for him in my life. I didn't realize it was possible to love another person more with each day. It almost hurts.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

F**k it just do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hot apple cider :cup


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope he hires me. I'm looking forward to smashing walls with a sledge hammer. I think i care more about burning off some anger than getting a pay check.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i just remembered that i have to go to the speech therapist tomorrow at 8:00. :|


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I am dealing with it pretty well.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

[(Apple juice + plain yogurt + 1/2 of a frozen banana) / Blender] *>* [(Orange juice + plain yogurt + 1/2 of a frozen banana) / Blender]

Oh.. and Mornin'


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> [(Apple juice + plain yogurt + 1/2 of a frozen banana) / Blender] *>* [(Orange juice + plain yogurt + 1/2 of a frozen banana) / Blender]
> 
> Oh.. and Mornin'


You're comparing apples to oranges!
(Corporate humor)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ lol 

And with that I'll call it a night 

Oooh and I'm definitely gonna buy a lotta today (Fri the 13th), just to **** with superstition - and lose $13 :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm done with my exams!
for this week. x___x
next week it's russian and german, 
and after that chemistry, history and economics. 
i think this will never end.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oh dear, this could ruin everything


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i just contacted the college counsellor, now i feel stupid


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm about to fall asleep, but now I can't stop thinking about you.
I'm sorry I'm getting better.
I'm sorry you don't like who you are.
I'm sorry you think I'm popular.
You're the only person I go online for..
You just seemed to squish my dreams in 5 minutes..


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

YESS!!! my boiler is fixed!

no more sitting in the cold!!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Why won't you give me my results? WHY? IT'S BEEN 2 MONTHS!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe if I write down my chores on slips of paper, put them in a hat, mix 'em up, and draw randomly I'll look at it as a game and actually do what I need to do....


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't want to be your friend. You're not the kind of friend that I need. Pretending to fit in all the time is tiring. And I don't want to come with you to the cinema tomorrow. I do have an excuse - it clashes with my filming assignment for tomorrow's concert and I'd much, much rather do that. I've been trying to tell you, but you keep insisting I get someone else to do it. No, I'll do it. I already agreed to it and I want to. Take a hint?

I'll pay for the damn ticket if you can't get anyone else to join your sorry ***. Even though I did tell you there's really no need to pre-order. It's not like the theatre is gonna be packed, no chance. I know you're from the city but now we're out in the sticks if you didn't already notice.

And why does it have to be so horribly COLD?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You better WATCH where you put that hand, Big Guy!!!! :wife


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Such a bad day today...bank card PIN "cancelled". Wtf?!

On top of that, about 5 homework pieces due tomorrow. And then, another busy weekend ahead.

On another though, I have just realised that a "necessity" is something _necessary_ NOT a luxury item. How stupid can you get?! - _necess_ity, _necess_ary. Duh (!) There goes another thing on the mountain pile of "things to do" - edit notes for Economics
:twak


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i wish i wouldn't enjoy this adrenaline rush so much.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love me some old school M.J. and will continue listening to him in my car whenever I want until I die. Dirty Diana is on the radio now. I only turn it down at red lights & stop signs, oh and when I'm parking. Just because people are so judgemental. Although, I will get a point where I don't let their judgments bother me. . . oh yes. . . I will.

I started a yoga class Tues & Wed. I hear the teacher will also be teaching meditation soon, I really hope this is true. 

I got another A on my test. Not bad for being sick for 3 weeks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ellen had this shirt on her show today that said, "I am silently judging you."
She cracks me up. How many people can go around wearing that shirt? Let's be honest. . . most people can.

She's been talking a lot about non-judgment of everyone. You just never know why someone is the way they are. If they are ignorant or rude, judgmental or gossipers/haters, big chances are, they have some big burdens/troubles/mental disorders/problems they are carrying around.
Enjoy the silence within when going about. Try not to judge. 

You can't fight a bull by being a bull yourself. Always take the higher road. Wish them the best and move on. Any negative belief/judgment you carry will be reflected back to you and bring you down.

Find your light within and let it shine. Let the light in and envision it around you. Feel the peace and warmth. Evision your mind as a clear blue sky expanding farther than the eye can see. Let it be open and continue keep it bright.

Okay I'm out for now.

Love & light out to all.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, sometimes you have to step up to the plate, sir, and I'm not sure you can do that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

**** you world. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes mother dearest! :roll :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn tension headaches.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Damn tension headaches.


I hope you feel better soon Brandon. :squeeze


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is my 700th post on this site! :clap :boogie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I hope you feel better soon Brandon. :squeeze


Thanks


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_"Cnt Go [college] Cuz Of MA Mum ...Wntd 2 Go Der Cuz Its Close Byy...N II Dintt Gehh Dahh Mny Freebiess....Dint NO Berr Ppl Wer Goiin"
"Cuz All Of Asiansz N Its Demm Badd Typ Tingg N She Knows Dah..N She Tink Ima Bcum Lyk Em...Der Woz Pensz Oysta Paket N Keyringsz Buhh Dint Wnt Dem Tingsz"_

^This is probably one of the worst examples of internet-slang/shorthand I have ever seen. Ok, writing shorthand/slang/cockney is one thing...but what's with the capital letters? Doesn't that defy the point of writing in "shorthand" in the first place?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Thanks


Your welcome!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's 10 already? ugh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

How to you let out some steam when self hurt, alcohol and drugs are out of the question? The pressure is building anyhow. I gotta let some out before i go ****ing crazy.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Logan X said:


> How to you let out some steam when self hurt, alcohol and drugs are out of the question? The pressure is building anyhow. I gotta let some out before i go ****ing crazy.


Dunno, but let me know if you figure it out. I could let some out right now too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Becoming a larger struggle by the day to go work on this thing...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What I wouldn't give...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says. Girls with short hair are beautiful, too.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I really wish I had some vanilla scented candles right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's 12:30 _already_? why am i still here!? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> it's 12:30 _already_? why am i still here!? :b


Just be glad you're not here. Its 3:42 already! Wait, I actually want time to speed up so its not too bad.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Tomorrow, I work from 5am to 8am the following day. A total of 27 hours. If I am lucky, I will get to experience hallucinations from sleep deprivation. It is going to be awesome (not really).


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> Tomorrow, I work from 5am to 8am the following day. A total of 27 hours. If I am lucky, I will get to experience hallucinations from sleep deprivation. It is going to be awesome (not really).


:fall

:squeeze x 1,000,000


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm so through with being nice. It just doesn't ****ing work anymore. I'm ditching you, so deal with it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

They have a film crew in the factory today filming and photographing us on the project. When I talk they zoom in on me and then I become so self conscious of them filming me I completely forget what I was going to say and look like a real loony.

Wonder if I will be on tv......


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Boys are so confusing. Well maybe not all of you, but this one is.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I dream't that she loved me. I don't know who she is, but she loved me and I loved her. We had a life together, and I was finally happy.

~sigh~



TheDaffodil said:


> I don't care what anyone says. Girls with short hair are beautiful, too.


*Yes, they are.*



shadowmask said:


> I really wish I had some vanilla scented candles right now.


*UHG, me too now that I read that.*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow...I'm surprised that worked the first time. Usually I have to waste another hour fixing the problems I created. Yay for progress!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to cut short my run to 4.5 miles due to time constraints.
I have had too much caffeine today and I still took two naps.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> Tomorrow, I work from 5am to 8am the following day. A total of 27 hours. If I am lucky, I will get to experience hallucinations from sleep deprivation. It is going to be awesome (not really).


wow, is that legal? geez.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah what a typical London day today...cold and wet.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I got the nods... *nods*... Mmmmm...

No, I don't expect... *nods*... many of you will get it. *nods*... Oh well.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I almost had it. I was almost there. :bash

I feel so incapable of taking care of myself sometimes. :sigh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

wow, the forum really _is _dead on a friday night.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> wow, the forum really _is _dead on a friday night.


It _is _dead. The only thing is it's Friday _morning_ right now for me.


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't believe how hot it is right now. And it's not even summer!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

secretlyshecries said:


> I can't believe how hot it is right now. And it's not even summer!


I wish it were hot here. Feels like a damn icebox.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm too broke to buy a new wardrobe.  I'll have to get a job first.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

12am, still at work...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm, everything seems like a joke lately. I wish this would be the start of a period that doesn't involve consistent over-indulgence; but somehow I doubt it...

...Now come on - if you'll just smile at the world, the world will smile back at you, man...honestly...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

today i was just walking along, minding my own business...

when i pigeon came out of no where flew in front of my face and knocked his wing on my chin!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ that would have been a serious "wtf" moment!

Also, still at work (1am)

Also:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Wow - not the car to have that happen to!

Get me to the weekend!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Such a bad Friday today - made a complete *** of myself and then took more than 2 hours to get home. On one hand, it's raining = less people. On the other, the bus takes twice as long to come.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Such a bad Friday today - made a complete *** of myself and then took more than 2 hours to get home. On one hand, it's raining = less people. *On the other, the bus takes twice as long to come.*


Those wankers.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweeeet, let's get this ****er up and running.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8359744.stm


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to live inside you.

:um


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It makes me laugh when people say they cut themselves shaving. I never did and I've been shaving for 19 years. I am handy with a blade.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Still no replies.

At least I didn't get any rejections yet like some other people I know did...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Still no replies.
> 
> At least I didn't get any rejections yet like some other people I know did...


It's fairly obvious (to me) that you are a genius with a perfect record. I don't think you have anything to worry about. :b Maybe you should be thinking about who YOU are going to turn down.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> It's fairly obvious (to me) that you are a genius with a perfect record. I don't think you have anything to worry about. :b Maybe you should be thinking about who YOU are going to turn down.


Heh, I wish.

But thanks anyway.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> This is my 700th post on this site! :clap :boogie


congrats!



LaRibbon said:


> mango milkshake, chocolate milkshake and caramel milkshake.


that sounds delicious!



TheDaffodil said:


> I want to live inside you.
> 
> :um


wtf?!?!...im afraid to ask Ö_Ö


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> wtf?!?!...im afraid to ask Ö_Ö


I'd tell you it's more innocent than it sounds but that'd be a lie.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I'd tell you it's more innocent than it sounds but that'd be a lie.


:lol :sus


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Still no replies.
> 
> At least I didn't get any rejections yet like some other people I know did...


Woah - good luck.



Thomas Paine said:


> It's fairly obvious (to me) that you are a genius with a perfect record. I don't think you have anything to worry about. :b Maybe you should be thinking about who YOU are going to turn down.


:yes

Aren't you like a straight A* predicted student or something anyway? So the first acceptance is just based on personal statements and grades right? So what they hell have you got to be worried about then?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> :lol :sus


I know I'm not the only person who thinks creepy things like that...right?

Trading in a party at the hot Asian guy's house for a play at my old high school...but it's _Shakespeare_! And he already has a girlfriend and Jayde is stage manager this year so I should support her...it's a good decision. I am not just avoiding an uncomfortable social situation. :no


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

just went to the pub and got drunk

okay, we didn't get drunk we were all drinking coke and having dirty conversations


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> It's fairly obvious (to me) that you are a genius with a perfect record. I don't think you have anything to worry about. :b Maybe you should be thinking about who YOU are going to turn down.


yup, turning down unis feels quite good when youknow you've got into your chosen one lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i hate when i don't go shopping for food for like two months, then load my fridge up with food, i have to eat everything in there all at once?


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to have internet on the laptop again. :yes



rdrr said:


> i hate when i don't go shopping for food for like two months, then load my fridge up with food, i have to eat everything in there all at once?


I do that too. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for another run.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_Hold on to this
To dream is a gift
To love is divine and I won't bring you down_

Finally, the week is over!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Either my waist is growing larger (in the posterior direction :um :|) or ... no wait that must be it. Three pants I can't button up now .. grrr ... need new pants.. No money <sadface>


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel confident today, no idea why. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mountain Dew's Baja Blast - delicious, but at 3am, the caffeine was not what I wanted. Maybe the Paxil will still put me to sleep.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

One of these days I gotta learn that grey clouds mean it'll most likely rain.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

18 hours to get this on the track......

**** we need a miracle.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i think i'm gonna bake cookies now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i think i'm gonna bake cookies now.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cccoooooooooooooooooookieeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss <droooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooools>

---------

On a separate note I might fall asleep on time today. Might.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Computer generated picture of the racing car I have been working on. Will hit the track for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ sweeeeeeet. Scratch your name somewhere on it? :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

For some reason, the Liverpudlian accent seems to be the most (non native) imitated accent round here...not even the Scottish, American or Irish accent tops that list.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Can't sleep. Clown will eat me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Can't sleep. Clown will eat me.


Hit it square in the big red nose and knock it out. If it gets mad though and doesn't fall, feed it before you go to sleep.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ferret Inn is going to kill me.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I wonder if cats are afraid of us when we smile... baring teeth and all... or if over thousands of years they understand what it means.

Or maybe they just don't care. :blank


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I need to get my stuff done.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Crumbs in the bed aren't so bad when they're your own. :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think my mum can read my mind, she just asked me if i was 'pretending' to go to uni (which i did yesterday, i told them i went) and then she said, "do you have any friends or talk to people?" why do my parents keep asking me this? even though i've answered yes every time! i just answered yes to everything, how does she know?? i'm worried that they've seen this forum and checking everything i say or maybe i'm just really bad at lying? i think i need to move out!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

wow, she must be so disgusted with me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ rofl

**** I am SO hyped up on Red Bull right now.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Either my waist is growing larger (in the posterior direction :um :|) or ... no wait that must be it. Three pants I can't button up now .. grrr ... need new pants.. No money <sadface>


Maybe they've just shrunk in the wash?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Watching television presenters making a fool of themselves to entertain kids really is cringe worthy. Same goes for "children drama" programmes. I can't believe I used to watch that rubbish.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, from now on I'm going to be the most modest person in the world (heh, did I fail already?). No boasting. No showing off!... Whatever I achieve from now on that I feel remotely proud of I will keep to myself - not because I care what other people think, but because it feels like a challange worth taking lol.

Man, it's gonna be hard!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

what should i do today?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

For some bizarre reason, I spontaneously attempted to eat an entire pumpkin pie. I failed miserably.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My brothers bi-polar has gone south on him again, he's up in the hospital and it sounds like he's not going home any time soon.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

fml


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Uh, where are those bird sounds coming from?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hgf;l oiihfkjcvkzljhasdxcvkle9wifs


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> My brothers bi-polar has gone south on him again, he's up in the hospital and it sounds like he's not going home any time soon.


Sorry to hear that, not an easy thing bi-polar, hope that he will feel better in the hospital.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> You better WATCH where you put that hand, Big Guy!!!! :wife


Did I not say yesterday to kindly remove your hand, sir?!
Lady with the red hair, is something that funny?!?! It must be your nose piercing. :mum :no


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Horrible, epic dreams with Tom Selleck chasing me all over town, trying to get into my pants....

*shudders*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Horrible, epic dreams with Tom Selleck chasing me all over town, trying to get into my pants....
> 
> *shudders*


I've been having really vivd dreams (or at least remembering them better) since I've been on celexa. No Tom Selleck nightmares so far though :b. And yes, I'm still here :blank.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i have a paint brush in my mouth.

and now i'm going to bed :


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Now this is seriousy weird - it's 1:04 AM and I can't sleep. 

Very uncharasteristic of myself...


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I've been having really vivd dreams (or at least remembering them better) since I've been on celexa. No Tom Selleck nightmares so far though :b. And yes, I'm still here :blank.


You haven't slept _at all_!?

And be glad you don't have nightmares of Tom Selleck. He's crazed. :afr At least in my dreams he is....


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

how true is this:


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Why would she marry that guy? It's...illogical. Beyond freakin human comprehension. Eh, who cares anyways.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never cared much for massages but I could definitely go for one right about now.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> wow, is that legal? geez.


It is. The upper limit is 80 hrs per week on average.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

How did he know that!? And *that* too!? :shock

You know who you are and what I'm talking about! :wife :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are 75% open.


----------



## Mexicanbaby2 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am new here and this forum is pretty nice!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man alive... I've got training in a few hours, and I barely slept at all due to stupid worries about school stuff occupying my mind...what is with me lately?...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I find it odd that there are always so many people in the Entertainment section of this site :sus


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Last night I had one of those dreams where someone was pinching me really hard and it felt all too realistic...I then woke up and spent the remaining hours contemplating.

Anyways, I'm up early again to do some studying/homework. But I said the exact same thing last week as well and something tells me it won't get done again until about night time.:duck:blah


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

This is it. I'm done fooling around.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have, frankly, given up on my mission to gain weight as it seems, lik prety much everything else in my life, "not gone according to plan" as genetics suggest I should otherwise.

On another though, Extraordinary Animals In The Womb = sheer amazingness. Seeing how a Kangaroo gives birth was one of the most mind blowing things ever


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank goodness this little kitty has stopped walking all over the keyboard, coupled with licking my face.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I just discovered that if I take a benadryl pill before I go to bed, after I've been drinking beer, then I have nice dreams and wake up without a hangover.

For as long as I can remember, whenever I drink beer I have nightmares and terrible hangovers. Amazing. I'm not sure if this is healthy or not though. I was drunk when I tried it so I didn't really care. Also, I don't remember the exact reasons why I suspected it might work, but I know it was something scientific (or close enough).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So that is 38 hours without sleeeeeeep. 10 to gooooo


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Mexicanbaby2 said:


> I am new here and this forum is pretty nice!


welcome! 

---------------------------

now how am i gonna get this paint off my face?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> fml


:squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"3 Tips for a Flat Belly"
"Weird "Trick" to Prevent Junk-Food Cravings"
"7 Unusual Foods that Help to Burn Belly Fat"

**** you, ads, I'm not fat. And that picture of an egg looks like a Halloween costume of a ghost. Cooking fail. Or win, those yolks are pretty proportionate. 


No, I really don't have anything better to do, is the answer to your question.


----------



## Vior (Nov 13, 2009)

I wonder if my shoe laces will stay tied the entire day.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Some people want to steal cars, jewelry, husbands...I want to steal trees. :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I can run six miles.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Can't be arsed working out


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it is way too hot. ugh. i'm trying my best NOT to use the air-conditioning but i don't know how long this will last.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Spent all of last night making out with this guy.

We've decided to tell everyone we were playing Mario Kart. For 24 straight hours. But he says it's totally ok for me to jump him in public. I'm going to have to see whether it is.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

dear body, please stop sweating now, i'm kind of sick of sitting here in my underwear.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> dear body, please stop sweating now, i'm kind of sick of *sitting here in my underwear*.


Stop teasing us!!
---

I ****ed it up again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This lady looks like she has a cold and is holding a tissue? They have a sale on Kleenex at the drug store. Maybe she can find a coupon.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

I really gotta cut back on my sweets


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Some people want to steal cars, jewelry, husbands...I want to steal trees. :blank


Trees you say? Have you seen Harold and Maude?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Accidentally downloaded an album of Turkish Psychedelic music from the 70's..... turns out it's kind of amazing.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

My vacation is coming to an end...Yet I'm still in prison, when does it end?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took two naps this afternoon.
I am now just as tired now as I was before the naps. That was only 12 hours ago.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Vior said:


> I wonder if my shoe laces will stay tied the entire day.


I love your turtle avatar.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

If you need me, you know where to find me.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

#...it's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring...# (or it went something along the lines of that)


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanted to get to bed as soon as i got home from work. That was 2 and half hours ago. I also have to stop going shopping and buying more snacks than actual food to eat. Reese's pieces is not on any dinner menu.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Accidentally downloaded an album of Turkish Psychedelic music from the 70's..... turns out it's kind of amazing.


i love discoveries like that. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can see clearly now the block is gone!!!!! I've done it! creative block unblocked!! I can see what I need to do, how I will do it. 

I LOVE it when inspiration strikes.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and, a fan dabby dozy Leonardo exhibition to go to next weekend!!! Wootie!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sugar cravings - please go away!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

wow SAS is pretty dead right now. sucky


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I want a room covered in leather, like so:


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

leonardess said:


> and, a *fan dabby dozy* Leonardo exhibition to go to next weekend!!! Wootie!!


Uh oh - you've been in the UK for so long now that you're starting to become a little Krankie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

je t'aime le cinema du France


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

jet lag sux


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> je t'aime le cinema du France


yay, i understood that!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markx said:


> Uh oh - you've been in the UK for so long now that you're starting to become a little Krankie.


oh god - shoot me, shoot me now.....


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

:lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^when did you switch over?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, I come and go... it's a woman's prerogative. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm confused...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My spaghetti sauce is better than yours.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

epril said:


> Trees you say? Have you seen Harold and Maude?


Haha yes!

Someday I'm gonna find you and when I do I'll be very glad to tell you everything I've gone through just to be with you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think this ladee needs some Excedrin aspirins because you look like you have headaches "THIS BIG" :yes.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I dunno what the hell was with me in geography lesson today. Someone telling you about their family history (regardless of whether or not it's true) really isn't the most hilarious thing to start having hyperactive bursts of giggling fits over. Hm, need to lay off the sugar perhaps.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

i think my yahoo account is hacked


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

It wasn't a bad call. It was a bad spot. :bash


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's only november and we're already starting Further Pure 3. I wonder what the rest of the year is going to be like for maths. Probably just revision...

Mechanics 2 test tomorrow -- gonna be a doddle.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Everything sounds right in my head but comes out wrong in the end.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

From today on, every day is going to be a battle(studying, uni applications, etc, etc). Therefore, I'm going to get rid of any distractions that stand along my way. There are a few of those. One of them is this website. It's not that I don't like it here - it's pretty nice actually. Only, I'm a very highly disciplined person, and using my rough estimation I believe that in order to achieve the highest grades possible in what I'm doing this year, I'll have to spend quite a bit of my time with books.

I'm leaving then. But I'll be back, though... that is, When all the hassle of this school year is out of the way.

To conclude then - I'll be amiss from here until July 2010. 

See you people.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm wondering whether to spend my student loan on a holiday? i'll still have lots left afterwards anyway...

and to be fair, i think we need it! (when i say "we" i mean my family, not my other personality lol)


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

leonardess said:


> and, a fan dabby dozy Leonardo exhibition to go to next weekend!!! Wootie!!


oh to live in london (for a while...)



TheDaffodil said:


> Someday I'm gonna find you and when I do I'll be very glad to tell you everything I've gone through just to be with you.


awww 



Hadron said:


> I'm leaving then. But I'll be back, though... that is, When all the hassle of this school year is out of the way.
> 
> To conclude then - I'll be amiss from here until July 2010.
> 
> See you people.


that is awesome - i admire your self-discipline. good luck with your studies!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i applied for a job at best buy today, best buy is coming to the uk!! i know i won't get it though


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo Flow said:


> i applied for a job at best buy today, best buy is coming to the uk!! i know i won't get it though


You never know!
I bought my computer from them five years ago and it is still going - and I am a techie!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

omg, whoever is whistling, shut the **** up.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I swear brownies are one of my favorite things in the world.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the maximum temperatures for the rest of the week at in the 30s. i'm going to _die._


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

...................................................................................


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm wondering what my new sessions are going to involve. We've covered social anxiety and the inferiority complex, but now it's coping strategies for managing thoughts and emotions often found constituent in day to day situations. It seems we knock one problem on the head and another rears itself from out of nowhere.

All I know is that if I can't get better with people I am going to just start blocking myself out altogether. It's not worth my own psychological torment. People, in my own opinion, are not worth the unrelenting state of misery. I'd prefer to do an 'Into The Wild'. Say my farewells, and be done with it. I will join my brother.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I've finally found a major that I can see myself becoming completely absorbed with to the point of not seeing any of the courses as _work_.

Now I just have to finish _this _degree to get to work on _that _degree. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

as of yesterday, my boyfriend and i have been together for 9 months. i'm really proud of myself for not letting my anxiety ruin this for me. the only thing i don't like about it is that 9 isn't an even number.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Well done!

---------

Clicking 'New Posts' every 5mins. Fun times..


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Having no control over your life whatsoever.... is frustrating. 
I feel like I'm too old to have other people make decisions for me but I'm too weak to take things into my own hands. 

= I don't want to move into my mothers bf's house! There's too many people and not enough space. I'm scared.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Having no control over your life whatsoever.... is frustrating.
> I feel like I'm too old to have other people make decisions for me but I'm too weak to take things into my own hands.
> 
> = I don't want to move into my mothers bf's house! There's too many people and not enough space. I'm scared.


 :squeeze


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Such a **** day today.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Why do I have such an appetite for self destruction?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> omg, whoever is whistling, shut the **** up.


:clap

i am constantly annoyed by other peoples' noise. i actually have ear plugs in right now.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't see any meteors.  But the sky was gorgeous.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lalalala, time to sit in a boring biology class in which I have the top marks in the class


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mind_games said:


> :squeeze


:kiss


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> je t'aime le cinema du France





strawberryjulius said:


> yay, i understood that!


lol, I'm glad you understood what I meant to say but I got this wrong. That's what came to mind when I had the thought of what I wanted to say. After review & discussion with a friend I actually think it should be:

j'aime le cinema de France

I did alright for a guess though, broken French is the way to proper French


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think the weather's ever been this gloomy. Weird that it makes me feel comforted.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

At least those are taken care of... they were both bugging me for weeks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel really really terrible. ugh.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't believe people keep trying to be my friend.

I wish I knew how to respond.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm tired and I don't want to go to bed yet and she better have already done her thing!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My body feels like it's broken =/


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I really gotta stop feeling sorry for myself. I've been through this before and eventually realized my self-worth wasn't based on _her_ either. Why can't I seem to speed things up by knowing that though?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't do this anymore.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Everyone seems to want something from me. I'm only one person, and I'm really trying to make everyone happy, but I'm so tired...I can't. Sorry.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh god hair!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A five minute presentation? No problem!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Fine, I get it. You don't want to hire me. OK.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting very sleepy :eyes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm feeling slightly better than i did this morning.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wo ist mein soul? another loooooooooooong day filled with absolutely nothing. 

I'll get chocolate biscuits in. It's a partner free zone. we should celebrate. I'll suggest naked desk dancing.


----------



## bardown (Nov 17, 2009)

The only part of my day that I enjoy are the few moments between the time I wake up and the second I remember you're gone.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Another day.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I feel so ill. 

Also, I want a cat.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

**** talk; have sex??

And on a separate thought, I shouldn't have had TWO Big Macs. Or even one maybe.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Screw math I'm skipping class! 8)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

My interim report was...decent I guess. Unexpected, but decent. One of my Economics teacher however, appears determined to mark low.

On another note, I really need to start thinking up stuff to what "I think" of things.

A: "So how are you finding the course?"
B: "It's ok".
A: "Care to elaborate?"
B: "Um...I dunno. I just find it ok"
A: "What do you think you are finding good/bad?"
B: "I dunno".
A: "..."


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a rebel without a cause!!! :boogie


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Screw math I'm skipping class! 8)


Argh, I wanna skip class, too! Lucky....

Why is it so hard for you to say "could*n't* care less" instead? "Could care less" doesn't make sense for what you mean!! I'm gonna torture you like in that one comic....


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

A guy is playing the piano and he is playing the theme music to Laputa:Castle in the Sky! :boogie
Here's the link...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..i should really get up and start my day...eh.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Why is it so hard for you to say "could*n't* care less" instead? "Could care less" doesn't make sense for what you mean!! I'm gonna torture you like in that one comic....


By "that one comic" I meant....

Meanwhile, I'm cold but I could still really go for some ice cream, man.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

come on...get off the computer now..it's not that hard. haha. ugh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> come on...get off the computer now..it's not that hard. haha. ugh.


Every minute you spend on the computer unnecessarily, a little kitten dies..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> By "that one comic" I meant....


LOL. Funny.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel like a real human being right now, as opposed to an actress.



mind_games said:


> Every minute you spend on the computer unnecessarily, a little kitten dies..


Terrible. :no

:b


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Chicken Twisties, New Super Mario Brothers on wii, and Air Con.. Today's ok, I guess.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i cant sleep -_-'


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Every minute you spend on the computer unnecessarily, a little kitten dies..


geez. :b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Haven't given up yet, damn it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Life! Don't talk to me about life!"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Genelle said:


> Chicken Twisties, New Super Mario Brothers on wii, and Air Con.. Today's ok, I guess.


sounds like a good day to me. especially the chicken twisties, haven't had those in ages. :b

geeeeez, it's really hot.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Who's your daddy?


the answer to that would be extremely surprising.....


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Really good day today - only had 25 minutes of lessons in the whole day - 3 lessons were cancelled, had a UCAS thing and an injection and so, got to go home 3 hours early!

Big pile of cover work to do at home though.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want her to leave. Now.

edit: Wow, I think I made her mad by admitting that I'm not interested in buying a new carpet with her. Who cares about carpets?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I love this picture. Makes me smile every time. 
I think I like his hat the best. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Who's your daddy?


Maury: Is it man #1, let's open the envelope. . . NO! HE IS NOT THE FATHER! *audience gasps, makes faces, gestures and yells things*

Maury: Is it man #2, let's open the envelope. . . NO! HE IS NOT THE FATHER! *audience gasps, makes faces, gestures and yells things*

Maury: Is it man #3, let's open the envelope. . . NO! HE IS NOT THE FATHER! *audience gasps, makes faces, gestures and yells things*

Maury: Is it man #4, let's open the envelope. . . NO! HE IS NOT THE FATHER! *audience gasps, makes faces, gestures and yells things*

Maury: Is it man #5, let's open the envelope. . . NO! HE IS NOT THE FATHER! *audience gasps, makes faces, gestures and yells things*

Maury: Is it man #6, let's open the envelope. . . NO! HE IS NOT THE FATHER! *audience gasps, makes faces, gestures and yells things*

Maury: Is it man #7, let's open the envelope. . . Yes, you ARE the father! *audience gasps then precedes to yell at the man who is the daddy as he curses and throws his chair over swearing it cannot be him as the mom persists to get up and yell back at him. She begins cursing and getting up in his face, "I TOLD YOU! I TOLD YOU! THAT BABY HAS YOUR NOSE!"
She may run after him and try to hit him as he continues to run and curse*

That got old fast. :yes


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad my ex is single. I hope he stays that way until the day that he dies. No one should have to put up with his ego and emotional abuse, not even him, really. 

I feel like I've gotten the last laugh in some way.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I have an important interview tomorrow. I'm nervous but trying not to go into a mental paralysis because of it. I'm researching the job and the employer and going through questions and answers. I am refusing to do any housework until I feel comfortable with my answers. It's much easier to answer to an invisible person and be able to talk slowly and shift my eyes than it will be to talk in person. I also don't know how I'm going to get there, as I have no car. 

I'm open to well wishers, pats on the back, and atta girls!!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

saaaave me Jeebus!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

epril said:


> I have an important interview tomorrow. I'm nervous but trying not to go into a mental paralysis because of it. I'm researching the job and the employer and going through questions and answers. I am refusing to do any housework until I feel comfortable with my answers. It's much easier to answer to an invisible person and be able to talk slowly and shift my eyes than it will be to talk in person. I also don't know how I'm going to get there, as I have no car.
> 
> I'm open to well wishers, pats on the back, and atta girls!!!


Good luck to you.  :yes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

The KKK is coming to my campus. God, this is so ****ing embarrassing.


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

I feel like I'm guilt-tripping her into claiming she has feelings for me, just so she doesn't lose me as a friend.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> Maury: Is it man #1, let's open the envelope. . . NO! HE IS NOT THE FATHER! *audience gasps, makes faces, gestures and yells things*
> 
> Maury: Is it man #2, let's open the envelope. . . NO! HE IS NOT THE FATHER! *audience gasps, makes faces, gestures and yells things*
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If this goes where we want it to go, I hope I don't disappoint you.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

A: "What's his surname?"
B: "Whittington"
A: ":eek...That's an uh..._posh_ surname. Does he go to a private college or something?"
B: "No..."


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

When I was walking the plank I then realized I was walking a man, onto paving stones. The man had a flat-shaped face, but was otherwise okay and in good humour.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_"Ain't no one get down like they do at the Flea Market"_











This message has been brought to you by my bro via facebook



shadowmask said:


>


This Man Clearly Knows
​


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

oh well, tomorrow's gonna be a new day. or something like that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

epril said:


> I have an important interview tomorrow. I'm nervous but trying not to go into a mental paralysis because of it. I'm researching the job and the employer and going through questions and answers. I am refusing to do any housework until I feel comfortable with my answers. It's much easier to answer to an invisible person and be able to talk slowly and shift my eyes than it will be to talk in person. I also don't know how I'm going to get there, as I have no car.
> 
> I'm open to well wishers, pats on the back, and atta girls!!!


good luck.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^thanks!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

shadowmask said:


>


lol ~ yeah, they usually end up doing a happy dance when they find out they aren't. This is funny, he kinda reminds me of Carlton Banks. I love Carlton's dances.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

epril said:


> I have an important interview tomorrow. I'm nervous but trying not to go into a mental paralysis because of it. I'm researching the job and the employer and going through questions and answers. I am refusing to do any housework until I feel comfortable with my answers. It's much easier to answer to an invisible person and be able to talk slowly and shift my eyes than it will be to talk in person. I also don't know how I'm going to get there, as I have no car.
> 
> I'm open to well wishers, pats on the back, and atta girls!!!


Good luck to you!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Venting..getting no support for the interview tomorrow from you know who, AND he's being his usual obnoxious self, making dumb noises, slamming things, trying to pick a fight...AND I asked very nicely if I could have some peace tonight so that I don't feel anxious and can concentrate on my interview questions. He's also pissed that I am on the computer. Stress! Wish I had the money for a nice calming drink of red wine.

Oh, and y'all want a mate? a relationship? grass isn't always greener...


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

"I'm not in love with you. I'm not head over heels for you."

Strangely, I was happy to hear it. I'm not dreaming anymore. I'm wide awake. And now I don't have to wonder.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd rather not go back to school... I wonder if I'd do alright in retail.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

epril said:


> Venting..getting no support for the interview tomorrow from you know who, AND he's being his usual obnoxious self, making dumb noises, slamming things, trying to pick a fight...AND I asked very nicely if I could have some peace tonight so that I don't feel anxious and can concentrate on my interview questions. He's also pissed that I am on the computer. Stress! Wish I had the money for a nice calming drink of red wine.


:no Sorry you're having to deal with that.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> Sometimes I think... I think too much.


^Poppycock. Not possible! (Okay, maybe it is possible)

Horchata and chisme make for a good afternoon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

epril said:


> Venting..getting no support for the interview tomorrow from you know who, AND he's being his usual obnoxious self, making dumb noises, slamming things, trying to pick a fight...AND I asked very nicely if I could have some peace tonight so that I don't feel anxious and can concentrate on my interview questions. He's also pissed that I am on the computer. Stress! Wish I had the money for a nice calming drink of red wine.
> 
> Oh, and y'all want a mate? a relationship? grass isn't always greener...


i'd get you a drink but i also don't have the money. :b :squeeze



Phoenix87 said:


> I'd rather not go back to school... I wonder if I'd do alright in retail.


i've been wondering the same thing....since no administration people want me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday -1


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_If_ Nibiru were real, it'd be beautiful, and I would only be half-afraid of it colliding with Earth. I'd be more excited about the possibility of seeing it up close...even if I did die in the end. :yes
:clap Thunderstorm!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Friday -1


 FRIDAY! :banana


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Do cats have belly buttons?


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

The Strong Silent Type said:


> Do cats have belly buttons?


I think I recall seeing a small spot on the bellies of my kittens when I received them at 8 weeks old. I'm not sure though. I could go check one of them now and come back.

Totally not what you're asking about, but Guinea pigs definitely do have belly buttons. They show up like little moles instead of an indentation, though. :b


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

That's it, I've had enough of petty council rules and bone-idle workmen... let the recycling anarchy begin...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you tell em, woman!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

please, please, PLEASE stop coughing up your lung. I realize you're ill, but you are getting on my last good nerve.

why did you even come in today?


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

...at the end of the day, we could go our seperate ways but the song remains, it won't change...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

epril said:


> Venting..getting no support for the interview tomorrow from you know who, AND he's being his usual obnoxious self, making dumb noises, slamming things, trying to pick a fight...AND I asked very nicely if I could have some peace tonight so that I don't feel anxious and can concentrate on my interview questions. He's also pissed that I am on the computer. Stress! Wish I had the money for a nice calming drink of red wine.
> 
> Oh, and y'all want a mate? a relationship? grass isn't always greener...


ugh, im sorry...and good luck!!!



millenniumman75 said:


> FRIDAY! :banana


HELL YEAH!!! :boogie


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow... I'm actually doing stuff this weekend... cool.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

How many centimeters is it to the moon............oh wait, it is 38,302,387,200cm.
so that's thirty-eight billion, three-hundred and two million, three-hundred and eighty-seven thousend, two-hundred centimeters to the moon. Not counting the three centimeters it moves every year away from earth.......


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

I need to convince myself I'm good enough for her. Quickly, too...before I ruin everything by being a scared little *****. :yes


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

My911GT2993 said:


> How many centimeters is it to the moon............oh wait, it is 38,302,387,200cm.
> so that's thirty-eight billion, three-hundred and two million, three-hundred and eighty-seven thousend, two-hundred centimeters to the moon. Not counting the three centimeters it moves every year away from earth.......


I love space. It's fascinating. What's going to happen when the universe stops expanding? And what is it expanding into? That must mean there is something on the other side of the universe...right? Otherwise it's expanding into nothing...haha. Trippy.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

woohoo!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> FRIDAY! :banana


:boogie


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Siick said:


> I love space. It's fascinating. What's going to happen when the universe stops expanding? And what is it expanding into? That must mean there is something on the other side of the universe...right? Otherwise it's expanding into nothing...haha. Trippy.


 Space is fascinating, I mean, it's at the forefront of human knowledge, and although scientists are learning new stuff all the time, I don't think there is a massive amount of stuff known. YEah it's trippy! Especially when you get into space/time distortion and relativity. wow that sh*t blows ur mind. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My first "real" job was in retail. Granted I was on meds to help a little but it wasn't so bad and actually a good start to "get out there" so to speak. I'll tell you, being behind a counter is a bit of a comfort in itself. Another thing, it all comes easy after only a week or so. If you are very scared of too many people, pick a place that doesn't get as many people as others. For instance, when I filled out my application for Boscovs (I was scared as sheet, believe me), I was showed a blackboard with 5 of the positions that were open (what departments). Stationary was there and caught my eye. I thought "How many people go to BOSCOVS for their STATIONARY?" Boy, was I right. It was a good experience, not nearly as bad, ever, as one would think. Out of the whole year, I had one bad experience with a really rude customer but that was it. For one year, that isn't bad at all. Most people, in general, are nice (or at least not rude, which is good). Toward the end it was just very boring since not many people came there. I was starting to hope for more customers. Then I applied for another job that I got so I put in my notice. Not long after, they got rid of Stationary all together, probably bc it didn't get enough revenue.

My point is, it never hurts to try things out. You'll be surprised at times how it DOES work out, even though it may be hard for a little. The "probationary" period is not only for the employer but also the employee. If it isn't working for you, then you can go and try again somewhere else.

Good luck to anyone thinking of trying this. Go for it! You can do it! I turned red a lot, believe me. But every little step counts and every little thing you accomplish steps up your self-esteem a bit. It's always worth the effort.

Catch ya'll on the flipside, gotta go.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been craving cigarettes again, and I quit several months ago. What's going on here? :mum

It's not worth it. It's not worth it. It's not worth it. It's not worth it. It's not worth it...


----------



## Siick (Nov 18, 2009)

Damnit.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I've been craving cigarettes again, and I quit several months ago. What's going on here? :mum
> 
> It's not worth it. It's not worth it. It's not worth it. It's not worth it. It's not worth it...


My dad recently stopped smoking and he had been for 20 years, at least. He started developing a smoker's cough which was disgusting and annoying...and now he doesn't have it anymore, and he can smell things again...haha.

Your coworker better be happy he never told that riddle to my face because I think I actually would have cut his hand off.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh for Pete's sake. Yet _another _bus strike. And this time, it's_ two _days long. Why the hell is this stuff _never_ in the news? Do they just _expect_ people to just _know_ when bus drivers feel like not driving today? Or do they think people just _happen_ to be looking at the bus stop stand every morning?!

What's more, the trains also felt like being dodgy today!! Freakin' Jubilee line had "minor delays", _entire_ DLR was down due to a "trespasser" and then the fricking National Express was delayed as well!!! On top of that, had to spend like £10 for blimmin' tickets!!! Anyways, that's the end of my rant.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this is my part of town, man what you dont know?
i know that sheee ride the pony man your wife a hoe


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> this is my part of town, man what you dont know?
> i know that sheee ride the pony man your wife a hoe


:haha


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Awww damnit


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

65°N and no snow! whoot of all places no snow in Iceland.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A woman at work today told me she lost her nipple. I probably had a really dumbfounded look on my face after she said that...lol.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> The label on the inside of my Old Navy sweater says that it's made of:
> 55% Cotton
> 20% Viscose
> 15% Acrylic
> ...


Wait till PETA gets wind of this, they'll be setting up shop outside Old Navy's all over North America. :yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

whatsername75 said:


> The label on the inside of my Old Navy sweater says that it's made of:
> 55% Cotton
> 20% Viscose
> 15% Acrylic
> ...


^Oh man, I would feel terrible, sorry to hear that. What the heck?

I'm sick and tired of not finishing what I start, or failing to start at all. I could easily come up with a thousand and eight more excuses, but I think it's time for me to drop all that nonsense and just start trying again. It's not going to be perfect right away, but I'm going to have to learn to live with that, and move forward anyways. Went to parkour class today, and I'll be going out tonight, organizing a concert tomorrow, and moving in with new roomies Sunday. Time to kick some butt.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

huh said:


> A woman at work today told me she lost her nipple. I probably had a really dumbfounded look on my face after she said that...lol.


:shock OMG! Did she say how?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> :shock OMG! Did she say how?


Turned out she was talking about the strap that wraps up the cord for a Dell laptop power adapter. Apparently the correct term for the little piece that latches onto the other strap is a nipple :lol So I suppose it just fell off


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

huh said:


> Turned out she was talking about the strap that wraps up the cord for a Dell laptop power adapter. Apparently the correct term for the little piece that latches onto the other strap is a nipple :lol So I suppose it just fell off


*phew* Geeeeessss...hahaha learn something new every day.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not ready to go home.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Awww damnit


Oh no. If you want to talk, give me a holler.  

:squeeze


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I love having my sleep schedule back to normal.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

****


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i still can't believe i got up at 7 this morning. that's crazy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ahhh forgot my pill. Do I take it now and suffer the consequent insomnia or wait till the morning.. sdjhsdgfmsfmsdndgndfbnmdfbmdbncbncbf


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a dream the other night that I got piss drunk, then I woke up and remembered I'm only 20.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...sooo much college work to do. I think the strain of college is really getting to me. If I ever get out of it alive, I'm going to...celebrate?

On another thought, Susan Boyle's new song really is beautiful. Quite depressing. But full of emotion. I really should stop listening to it but at the same time...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i need to study...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i need to study...


Whats stopping ya?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

A normal person would just say, _"Can I please have that cheque now and can someone give me a lift to the barber and then to the bank?"._ Instead I'm sitting here hoping that _someone_ will notice that there's a Yeti sitting in front of the computer worrying about how he's going to find ££££ by the end of next week.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mind_games said:


> Whats stopping ya?


nothing. i'm just lazy.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

can't someone else post something in this thread already? so i don't feel like i'm the only one who doesn't have a life?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ I've been sitting here for 5 hours.... does that help?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^it does.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^it does.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Poor doggie - that costume will stay on him, though :lol.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Work is getting too busy. Just..._too_ busy. There isn't enough space for all the workers being hired. Not enough for my liking anyway. People are sitting at my table now. _People_! Sitting there with their belongings like they have some kind of right to sit where they choose. There are only four seats on my table. They're sitting too close and they're being too annoying, sitting there reading their papers and talking on their phones and eating their food and existing, like it's perfectly acceptable behaviour or something. I can't take it any longer.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't find my script! :afr


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

"i want to tell my heart to you. but i cannot say english"


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Crabcake sandwich...come to me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no ones online 



whatsername75 said:


> I need a new book to read. Anyone have any suggestions?


http://www.amazon.com/Wasp-Factory-Novel-Iain-Banks/dp/0684853159


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really need to do something about my ADHD. I've lost count of the number of weekends where I've "procrastinated" and done next to nothing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i need to have a shower...


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I just found out one of my cousins that was supposed to be coming over for Thanksgiving isn't coming by after all.

I'm actually quite glad/relieved he's not coming. Yeah, he's family and you love your family and all that, but the last time I saw him, he felt the need to ask me a ton of personal questions that I didn't feel comfortable answering, and them kept badgering me about them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, ordering a pizza is out of the question unless I want to pay extra for delivery.
My best bet is to do my run than make a trip to the grocery store. I need toilet tissue anyway.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

One more loss in a losing life doesn't hurt so bad anymore.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I wish for rain. RAIN DAMNIT!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Tired. At least I did some good things today.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i found out today that in the tekken 3 demo i have one of the two characters i can choose from is eddy. my boyfriend hates fighting against him. woo, i'm going to win!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm about to throw this computer off of a ****ing cliff/bridge/building.

Or, better yet, a building on a cliff which requires one to travel over a bridge to reach.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run six miles - and don't want to leave the house......but all I have had today was a half cup of ice cream and two cups of coffee YEE HAH!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> I wish for rain. RAIN DAMNIT!


I am seconding this one...... and thirding it as well.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I call this fragrance 'C.H.I.E.N, (pour homme)'.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why won't he talk me?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Le sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I ate too much.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is sort of how i see myself one day....


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I run six miles - and don't want to leave the house......but all I have had today was a half cup of ice cream and two cups of coffee YEE HAH!


:idea Gee...you need to eat buddy. Nice workout though!

Hope its nice today and no rain, so I can go for another bike ride. I gotta get back on the ball.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did......thanks . I think I ate too much, though.
Just chillin' now.

I need to get to sleep - I slept too much last night, and then took a nap. I guess that is called a crash. :lol.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

dax said:


> One more loss in a losing life doesn't hurt so bad anymore.


 :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well 9 weeks of extremely hard work is at an end! Race day in Macau just ended and although we made sweet love to the armco barrier we did really well overall considering what we have achieved on this project!! Next stop, 24 hour race in Dubai!!!

Pic of our car!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

*shudders*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

...bazinga!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I was just refilling the handsoap bottle in my bathroom when I noticed that the handsoap actually has an expiration date. Apparently it expired in June of 2007. I've been using it up till now with no issues. Hmmm....


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy ****. And you designed (or helped design) this car?


Ospi said:


> Pic of our car!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

He probably used the software I worked with to help design it. :stu


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> He probably used the software I worked with to help design it. :stu


LOL, why did we ever start focusing on making software so user friendly? Now they don't need to pay us to help them learn the software anymore. :mum


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

What's the difference between "Exception" and "exemption"?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Holy ****. And you designed (or helped design) this car?


lol yep, did not use much CAD in the end, just some autocad style stuff to aid with chassis design. Otherwise it was all just good ol fashioned back to basics engineering!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Banzai said:


> What's the difference between "Exception" and "excemption"?


excemption isn't a word.  JK, it's British English, huh?

I tried to come up with a good answer for you, but failed. Maybe there is no real difference. If there is, It think it's very subtle. But I was too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> lol yep, did not use much CAD in the end, just some autocad style stuff to aid with chassis design. Otherwise it was all just good ol fashioned back to basics engineering!


Nice. Elite even. :high5:drunk


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope my happiness infects you.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm eating Chabert et Guillot nougat. very pure-tasting. too bad I can't pig out on it, the portions are small! ahaha, my American appetite.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

inna sense said:


>


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So I checked out a couple apartments today, and felt like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This place ruins me. It really does. I can't wait to leave.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

have you ever sent in a secret, dax?



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> This place ruins me. It really does. I can't wait to leave.


:squeeze good luck!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Home at last!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Thanks inna =)


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

inna sense said:


> have you ever sent in a secret, dax?


No, but I want to and prob will some day. U?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dax said:


> No, but I want to and prob will some day. U?


i havent...but i love reading them...if i had some money id buy the books :yes



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ Thanks inna =)


youre welcome


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Too.. much... fried.. chicken...

But I'd do it all over again if given the choice. :b


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Why does Sunday have to be so freaking depressing? Especially Sunday night. I almost like Monday better than Sunday. _Almost._


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What happens in Macau, stays in Macau. Holy crap last night was insane..........


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Owls are *so beautiful*.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

docile subordinate submissive people make me want to throw the **** up. thier sole purpose on earth is to suck the asses of dominant people be good little conforming worker bees get used and abused for any talents they have and to look pretty.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Oh, kiss & tell, you know you want to!


Let's just say lots of :drunk + :evil + :whip. No, I did nothing silly......i think...


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> The label on the inside of my Old Navy sweater says that it's made of:
> 55% Cotton
> 20% Viscose
> 15% Acrylic
> ...


I have a scarf and gloves from Target that are part rabbit hair. I am guessing it is similar to wool but a lot softer. I like it. :b


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh customs people... you bullies you... :roll


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am so tired of treading water.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Didn't exercise and ate at burger king today. Just another topping to my stress and depression


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"I've never met one problem I couldn't overcome with two or more of the lessons I've already learned." J.M.

"Universe. Uni-verse. One Song" D.P.

"An old way of being happy has brought the world to the brink of peril. A new way of being happy can save it" D.P.

"Be the change you want to see in the world" ~anonymous

"Dont stop! A big shot is just a small shot who kept shooting!" R.R.

"Be you.. Everybody else is taken"- Oscar Wilde 

"Escaping your unhappiness today means finding a creative way to alter your own conditioned response, which is rooted in yesterday." D.P.

"how do I stop bad things from repeating? by not focusing on them" D.P.

All for tonight if anyone was looking for quotes to think about/help them or criticize if that's your style. 

Love & Light out to all of you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i really hope i don't mess up.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i don't look forward to Mondays.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i have this bad feeling inside me and i have no idea what it is. i wish it'd go away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oatmeal cereal snack at 2pm and running at 10:30pm do NOT mix .


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

1400th page :boogie



CoconutHolder said:


> "I've never met one problem I couldn't overcome with two or more of the lessons I've already learned." J.M.
> 
> "Universe. Uni-verse. One Song" D.P.
> 
> ...


thanks for posting that


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Rom Houben: Patient trapped in a 23-year 'coma' was conscious all along

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...ent-trapped-23-year-coma-conscious-along.html

"About 20,000 are followed by a coma of three weeks or longer. Some of them die, others regain health. 'But an estimated 3,000 to 5,000 people a year remain trapped in an intermediate stage - they go on living without ever coming back again.'"

WTF

I can't think of anything worse. Note to self: never fall into a coma.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

WineKitty said:


> I am so tired of treading water.


Yah.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

.....pick up that pen you just dropped...yes.....bend over and pick it up....

there you go.

thanks....and well done.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> .....pick up that pen you just dropped...yes.....bend over and pick it up....
> 
> there you go.
> 
> thanks....and well done.


And your rating for this butt? :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah, it's a good butt. I give that butt a 10+.

great minds think alike.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ah, it's a good butt. I give that butt a 10+.
> 
> great minds think alike.


 Oooh 10+, Nice. I hope for you, that they have really clumsy hands.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

they also have a really *bad* habit of leaning on people's desks when they're talking...and these desks are on the short side.

I also get cups of tea brought to me by certain....colleagues - all the live long day!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

failure is not an option.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm tired of being so totally like obtuse and stolidly and stuff. Such a crass ***.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I bombed my math test... :rain


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

dude!! so did I ! i took a college placement algebra test, and got less than 50% right. so now i have 2 learn elementary algebra all day if i don't want to pay 800 $ for a remedial course


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No money for groceries, let alone for Christmas presents, and I'm trying to work!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

OK, if you're gonna let your little kid pee in public, at least do it somewhere more, _discrete. _NOT by a lonesome tree in the middle of a busy shopping high street area.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> I bombed my math test... :rain


i know the feeling


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I bombed my math test... :rain


:squeeze

I don't feel like class today but...it's the only one I have to attend this week and next week is the last week of my semester so...*sigh* I will suck it up!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mmm back in warm Kuala Lumpur. 1 sleep until I go back home.......

Forgotten what home looks like xD


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> mmm back in warm Kuala Lumpur. 1 sleep until I go back home.......
> 
> Forgotten what home looks like xD


Home will look somewhat smaller.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sweatin' like a dog.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

god i feel chatty right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have such a warm heart and so much hate.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

again, I really wish I knew the stories behind some of these "random" thoughts....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Lol story behind that is a couple shots of vodka.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

share that story!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The heart story or the vodka story!


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

I just had a pretty long flu or a virus. I don't know if it was the h1n1 but it doesn't matter anymore because im through with it:banana:banana:banana
so as i was laying there for about 5 days i was thinking... what am i going to do when i get well and man life is too short for fears for me so im going out there and im going to go right through all these fears!!!!!!!! (the right way of course) im not going to go and face the most fearful situation because that would be dumb 

so anyways we have so little time my friends you never know if your life can end tomorrow or in 80 years but we have to have fun and be happy


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh my god, I'd heard tell it could happen but I never thought I'd see it with my own eyes. He jumped the bus queue! All the way to the front. He was hated at that bus stop. _Hated_.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> The heart story or the vodka story!


first the heart, then the vodka because as everyone knows, the answers are to be found there...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

leonardess said:


> first the heart, then the vodka because as everyone knows, the answers are to be found there...


Damn, but the vodka story alone is so much less despressing. Ah well, both will suffice.

The vodka story goes as follows:
*came home from ****ty day at work
*realized I've still got at least a month till I can be away from my insane family
*damn that vending machine comes in handy. wait, what were we talking about? 
*i'm not making these make sense anymore. I bought coke to mix with my vodka, see.
*from the vending machine.
*because we all know my parents don't really buy groceries.
*my sister is death reincarnate and horrible to be around when sober.
*so I just get tipsy too.

The heart story is short and straight forward. I feel like I'm a genuine person, yet I'm plagued with deep-seated hatred for many things. Hell, I'm even a hypocrite.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I bombed my math test... :rain


im sorry to hear that :drunk


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do tell do tell....


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Really should have left that note for 226.


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Gerard Way is not attractive at all.
Long story...


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

eurghh got work due for tomorrow but haven't done it due to complete lack of motivation.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

The girls catholic school on the way to my house should change their slogan too "Tampons are the Devil's work!!....pads are God's will".


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Why did I expect anything different? Why did I expect _anything_?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

RAIN!!! I have an exscuse for not riding my bike today


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

How come whenever I'm not depressed I get a migraine?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love xkcd...haha

*







*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

How many times can I listen to this song in one day? 

So many times.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> 1400th page :boogie


:boogie:boogie:boogie



inna sense said:


> thanks for posting that


You are welcome.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> How many times can I listen to this song in one day?
> 
> So many times.


I'm the same way. :b My siblings can't stand it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

toilet is one of the top 70 keywords for searches on this site. Makes you wonder...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> This place ruins me. It really does. I can't wait to leave.


Having been through a bad exprience where I knew I needed out was a big breakthrough in my life. You can do it! I wish you the best.

*hugs*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

how much longer do i have to wait? :afr


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You say it's creepy.
I say it's fascinating.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can't wait to be back on the internet.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i just finnished a round of uncharted 2 co-op with a male and female couple. my god it was like playing co-op with hercules and newton. im kinda sick now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sprite Zero is not a bad drink. It may not give me Nutrasweet headaches.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I like animals more than people. I should get a pet. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it sounds like there's someone on my roof. :blank


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> it sounds like there's someone on my roof. :blank


Its not me .. this time. :b Its probably some critter.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Had a dream, and Eddie Vedder was in it, and he was kind of an douchebag, in the dream that is.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Its not me .. this time. :b Its probably some critter.


i hope it's a possum!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Get your shotgun out of the closet SbJ, we're gonna have us some possum pie tonight! :b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

We're all just a bunch of cheap token-hoarders.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its nice to be tired when you dont have to do anything :yes


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I want this semester to end. Just three more weeks...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

looks like i wont be getting h1n1 after all.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bad news: I've killed off an entire box of smints.

Good news: I am now insanely minty fresh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i wish i had something to look forward to. but i'm just scared.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Let's just say lots of :drunk + :evil + :whip. No, I did nothing silly......i think...


So from your smileys I gather you had a drunken orgy with Satan and his dominatrix concubines?



Ospi said:


> mmm back in warm Kuala Lumpur. 1 sleep until I go back home.......
> 
> Forgotten what home looks like xD






IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ Lol story behind that is a couple shots of vodka.


Isn't it always? 



paradox002 said:


> I just had a pretty long flu or a virus. I don't know if it was the h1n1 but it doesn't matter anymore because im through with it
> so as i was laying there for about 5 days i was thinking... what am i going to do when i get well and man life is too short for fears for me so im going out there and im going to go right through all these fears!!!!!!!! (the right way of course) im not going to go and face the most fearful situation because that would be dumb
> 
> so anyways we have so little time my friends you never know if your life can end tomorrow or in 80 years but we have to have fun and be happy


Isn't it interesting how similar having the flu is to tripping on hallucinogens? :yes Really puts life in perspective.



whiterabbit said:


> Oh my god, I'd heard tell it could happen but I never thought I'd see it with my own eyes. He jumped the bus queue! All the way to the front. He was hated at that bus stop. _Hated_.


This made me LOL, and I'm not even really in a LOL mood. Nice to see you again, btw.  Figured you'd be back ;P



ktbare said:


> How come whenever I'm not depressed I get a migraine?


It has to do with neurology. A flood of the wrong proportions of chemicals in your brain. Something like that.



TheDaffodil said:


> You say it's creepy.
> I say it's fascinating.


It's a fine line between fascinating and creepy.  



millenniumman75 said:


> Sprite Zero is not a bad drink. It may not give me Nutrasweet headaches.


Is that the one that uses Stevia plant extract for the sweetener?



strawberryjulius said:


> i hope it's a possum!


I would rather hope it was NOT a possum! Those things are damn near impossible to kill, even with a shotgun. LOL. Hope it goes and leaves you be soon though.

BTW, I have no random thought. I just wanted to catch up on everyone else's.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can't wait for the TV.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't get the job. I'm not sure I ever wanted it anyway.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Christmas = Jól = Yule yep we are still celebrating the old pagan Jól


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

25mg Hydrocodone WITHOUT Tylenol in it. nom nom nom

Luckily I'm slightly allergic to Tylenol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear Little Brother,

...You do realize that when you put headphones on it doesn't make you mute, right? If you open your mouth and want words to come out, you can make that happen. I cannot read lips so it's best that you use the voice you were blessed with, even when you have headphones on.

Thanks,
Jasmine


----------



## guyonthecouch (Nov 24, 2009)

I miss talking to you guys...I hope everyone is good....except that one moderator.


----------



## guyonthecouch (Nov 24, 2009)

^Sorry, "super moderator." I meant no disrespect.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how many potatoes can you fit in a minute?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

guyonthecouch said:


> ^Sorry, "super moderator." I meant no disrespect.


golly, I kind of don't believe you.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Sell 39 to buy 26, plus the 48, plus the 14, plus the 19 or sell 63 at 96, add the 5 and buy at 55?! This has d-i-s-a-s-t-e-r written all over it....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ just carry the one. That'll fix it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder about that too.


----------



## guyonthecouch (Nov 24, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> I don't understand why people make promises they know they can't keep


People are afraid to say no or disappoint...plus, things change.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^ just carry the one. That'll fix it.


The _one_, of course! :idea Thanks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh, what's wrong with me..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bombay? I'll take three.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Is that the one that uses Stevia plant extract for the sweetener?


Ah, nevermind. I was thinking of Sprite Green, not Sprite Zero. I would feel way more comfortable using Sprite Green since you have the advantage of an indigenous peoples having tested the stevia plant for centuries without any ill effects. Those artificial sweeteners scare the **** out of me, and this is coming from somebody who doesn't think clean, non-street heroin is very dangerous. Stevia FTW. :b

http://www.thecoca-colacompany.com/presscenter/newproducts_sprite_green_with_truvia.html

http://www.brandweek.com/bw/content...ged-goods/e3id64fe7b10f6b9e968701d8aaa150130d


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sprite is awful. D:


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> ugh, what's wrong with me..


 :squeeze


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know what the hell we'd do without the Internet or cell phones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been to the bathroom three times in the last two hours - thanks, caffeine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Been offered a full time job developing a prototype GT racecar in Malaysia for next year.

Stoked.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Been offered a full time job developing a prototype GT racecar in Malaysia for next year.
> 
> Stoked.


You will need to tell me what software you have been using to design!!!!! 
Congratulations .

.....and you're a poo brother :lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Been offered a full time job developing a prototype GT racecar in Malaysia for next year.
> 
> Stoked.


:clap

I actually don't like these cookies. Please stop giving them to me.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Been offered a full time job developing a prototype GT racecar in Malaysia for next year.
> 
> Stoked.


That is awesome. I'll even say this, just for this occasion, even though you know how much I despise your Aussie slang ... Swoit!!!

I had a very odd feeling earlier today while I was getting out of my car to go into the store. I think it was the feeling of not caring what anyone thought of me, and just plain feeling alive. I remember this feeling from my younger days. It was nice.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Even though life is hard..im still thankful..things can be much worse.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe thanks everyone!! *dances*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

C'mon, what are you afraid of...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have tomorrow off! :banana


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't know exactly how or why that just happened, and hardly care atm. PTSD is a ***** though, so... yeah.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Darn right, it's a pain.

I need to run again.....six miles. Get the nerves out!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^good for you dear! 

I wish every work day were as easy as today's was!

That being said, I immediately have gone to self-doubt. Oh, bother.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ditto.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> I SANG KARAOKE TONIGHT. The apocalypse is coming. :fall


wow, good one here!!!  - congratulations!!!

<<<Got plenty of sleep today, looking forward to some delcious high calorie food over the next few days.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I would love to have a quiet, gentle, sweet, calm, sensitive, kindhearted, working, pleasant, spiritual, modest, foot massaging man. One of these days....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I'll get in that queue.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

one more day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am off tomorrow......my fifth vacation day of 2009. I have twelve to use by the end of the year :fall


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

That didn't exactly come out right, but looking on the bright side, at least I _didn't_ say to the postman, "Well there's no chance that you will get blown away, what with you being so overweight..." :roll


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

they days seem to be going by so quickly...tomorrow's thursday 



somethinginthewind said:


> I SANG KARAOKE TONIGHT.


congrats!!!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Geez, how many more times... tell him how much I want for the car and that will be the end of his interest. But no, we've got to go through months of to-ing and fro-ing because you're too afraid to tell him the asking price and now finally we get to the_ we'll-come-and-have-a-look-and-then-we'll-put-you-on-the-spot-by-making-a-stoopid-offer_ BS. :roll

I should have just torched the thing while it was still insured..!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hm...Eid on Friday. Half of high school, students and teachers won't be in, both religious and non religious people. Such an exhausting week this week...I feel like bunking along with everyone else as well. But I'm not that low.:roll

On another though, apparently, _cellar door_ is the most beautiful word in English...I can't seem to see it :con


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Funny. You go weeks without acknowledging I even exist, but once the chips are down, you come calling. What else should I expect?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't even know what to say, other than I'm not happy.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm bored. I think I'll go to bed before midnight for once. 
Oh, sleep. 


Umm.... what happened to pokeherpro?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i feel depressed for _no reason_ today wth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i had to have cow's milk with my cereal this morning and now i feel sick. ugh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ why does cows milk make you ill???


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

**** when did I become so negative.. I need a pick me up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ^^ why does cows milk make you ill???


no idea! i feel better now though.

ahh, i'm trying to put off going outside to run. :afr


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Chef's hat firmly planted upon head......now. The next 24 hours are going to be a frantic, delicious blur 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Long day. I hope i sleep well tonight.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ugh.....my stomach isn't feeling quite right. :/


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Beagles are soooo cute.




Until they start howl/barking at night.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

me me me me me me me...pay attention to meeeeeee.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

uh...how did 20 minutes pass already. :blank


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I seem to be beating myself up mentally, self-hatred my own voice that brings me down :afr :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

eh, christmas dinner with my old work....ex will be there.....


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Gah those things are still irritating me eyes..


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

that guy was cut in half...guts hanging out all over the road but was calm and relaxed having casual conversation with the people around him. 
he was also picking at his gut and intestines like some people pick their acne.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Gah those things are still irritating me eyes..


the pictures of me in my new underwear? ouch!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Oh! The jig is up


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> the pictures of me in my new underwear? ouch!


:yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ergh, felt anxiety tonight. Interesting...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ shake it off. you're doing really well. it'll pass, surely.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

woohoo, finally got that thorn out! Turns out it was just a stub of a thorn.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

The whole day and house to myself, and a fridge stuffed with food (cooked everything a day before Thanksgiving)...Ahhhhhh. I can r-e-l-a-x


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Mine will be the most awesomest Tetris clone ever! The blocks will be replaced by dinosaurs and when you stack 10 dinosaurs together, they will be obliterated by a rougue asteroid! Yes, there will be so much blood & gore everywhere. The memory will go through the roof.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> Mine will be the most awesomest Tetris clone ever! The blocks will be replaced by dinosaurs and when you stack 10 dinosaurs together, they will be obliterated by a rougue asteroid! Yes, there will be so much blood & gore everywhere. The memory will go through the roof.


That _is _a cool idea, but its gonna be hard to beat that sex-positions tetris game :blank


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i will survive. shrug.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a papercut. just typing this missive sends shivers of agony throughout my poor wracked frame. But, being of determinedly stoical bent, I shall not complain, we leonardesses are made of sterner stuff, etc etc

I shall now draw this message to a close, as I fear I hear the footfalls of matron, and I fear the hour draws near upon me for the application of the leeches. And the cupping.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Some songs just make me wanna dance to death.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello depression.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

eeeek! Just saw a mouse in my room! HELP!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Crap. Left my english book in my locker. Now I can't redraft my essay .


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Crap. Left my english book in my locker. Now I can't redraft my essay .


convenient.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Getting nervous about our hallway's 'student night' show on Saturday... I'm in three of the skits, though i don't have that many lines. But in one of them I'm ALONE on stage for a brief time, ahhh!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Oh no. If you want to talk, give me a holler.
> 
> :squeeze


Thanks Coco. I know I can always count on you!


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

i think i'm going to play tea party w/ my niece today  

she's 4 and i'm 19, i'll feel like a big kid, but eh, i have no one else to play w/


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I loved how that Californian girl got pissed at my annoying """"friend""" for refusing to clean up the dinner table we were sitting at today. She gave him a piece of her mind in not so nice words. We're supposed to share that task, but he's a slacker... he hasn't cleaned up the table in forever. He's making his best effort to get away with everything he thinks he can get away with.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'd really like to take a nap.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

mind_games said:


> That _is _a cool idea, but its gonna be hard to beat that sex-positions tetris game :blank


Maybe I should just give up. Other people are always two steps ahead


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the insides of my eyelids are burning.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Maybe I should just give up. Other people are always two steps ahead


sex-positions using dinos? I'll bet that hasn't been done.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

leonardess said:


> the insides of my eyelids are burning.


Hmm...This could be a result of exessive use of a camera


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If she would just leave so I could go to bed. Things would be so much better if I got a decent amount of sleep. I look forward to few other things nowadays. Please don't take this from me too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Why don't i go over there with a baseball bat and throw your abusive husband out for you? Oh thats right, you won't let me do it because you seem to like being abused or something. I'm sorry for giving a ****. My bad. 

sorry if i sound violent...i just can't stand abuse. Especially not when my sister and her kids are involved.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> Maybe I should just give up. Other people are always two steps ahead


No no, don't give up, just incorporate sex into any ideas you have to make them instantly better.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> No no, don't give up, just incorporate sex into any ideas you have to make them instantly better.


lol. Your name explains your reasoning


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

mind_games said:


> No no, don't give up, just incorporate sex into any ideas you have to make them instantly better.


Example: Sexy smoothies...my cousin/best friend and I made it up when I was gonna sleep with this chick but I bailed to save the friendship I had with the girl so now I haven't put it to use...but someday...someday...sexy smoothies will happen.

Something about Disney movies makes me wanna steal, rob banks, and set things on fire.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

supersoshychick said:


> i think i'm going to play tea party w/ my niece today
> 
> she's 4 and i'm 19, i'll feel like a big kid, but eh, i have no one else to play w/


Oh man, tea party! So jealous right now.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

It's funny how someones personality can make you more attracted to them even if your not really interested at the start.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ecotec83 said:


> It's funny how someones personality can make you more attracted to them even if your not really interested at the start.


Yeah, noticed this a lot recently. Initially you are like "meh" but as you get to know them and get attracted to their personality, their physical appearance also somehow becomes more attractive.

Strange, or maybe that is just me xD


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Yeah, noticed this a lot recently. Initially you are like "meh" but as you get to know them and get attracted to their personality, their physical appearance also somehow becomes more attractive.
> 
> Strange, or maybe that is just me xD


nope, not just you 
------

Are these just thoughts originating from my pessimistic side or originating form the part of my mind that knows how ****ing retarded they are?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> nope, not just you


agreed. :yes

my quote is not working. x_x
Fixed it for you
Amocholes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Wish I could just throw the cat in the wash!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why can't you? don't forget to put the poodle in the microwave while you're at it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey! Thomas! You're a paine. and stop stealing my material. 

Satan, concubines - at least give credit where it's due! or at least cut me in for 10%. Cheater. so many cheats here. begeebus.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Uho... Did I anger one of his concubines? That's _*never*_ happened before.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

first time to feed my snake a baby mouse im scared D =


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

God, what was I thinking. Of course life is hard! No matter how much I think it will be easy, well, it simply ain't. 
So far, I managed to sort out 2/3 parts of the Duke of Edinburgh award. And then today, upon nearly doing the 3rd, I find that there's a clash. So now I'm back to square one. Great, just great. So much for "throw yourself out there". Well, I would if I was given the frickin' chance!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my cat ran away. she's been gone for two days now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Yeah, noticed this a lot recently. Initially you are like "meh" but as you get to know them and get attracted to their personality, their physical appearance also somehow becomes more attractive.
> 
> Strange, or maybe that is just me xD


Just an indication that you're growing up.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't lie. You know you would.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> How can these fingers be agile enough to place an IV catheter in a kitten but can't do a French braid to save their life. x.X


i haven't been able to make a french braid look good in a long time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah me neither!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

When do i get paid? I got bills waiting.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

SA + shopping on black friday = very bad combo.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

raw cookie dough... yummy!!! :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Also I'm thinking of changing my avatar to fit the season...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> Also I'm thinking of changing my avatar to fit the season...


Are you snorkeling or something in the current avatar?

---
I don't know why I read through the whole girly thread. I really really need a life.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that *is* kind of sad.

bad dreams. they're horrid. large pink people keep chasing me. with hats.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Something's gotta break my fall. I just hope it's not a pile of poo poo.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I lo\ver her I must tell her


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i was trying to eat healthy this week but i found out that my mum is baking for tomorrow and i can never say no to her baking. sigh.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Dear Klonopin,

I am coming to take the last few years of my life back that you stole from me. Ready or not.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My computer, she is fix-ed!

:rejoice


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Getting drunk is all anyone ever wants to do anymore.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I gotta become more...sultry or something...I'm way too ****ing cute. 
(Yes, what I just said does make sense and it's a reasonable complaint.)


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

I need to put the tortilla chips away.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why am I still awake? Now I'm not going to get up at a normal time :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Straaaaange group of people they were....


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Busy, busy, busy day today.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

This pimple on my tongue thing is still there. Its not really a pimple; I just don't know what else to call it. Annoyance would be another name for it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> This pimple on my tongue thing is still there. Its not really a pimple; I just don't know what else to call it. Annoyance would be another name for it.


oh! so that's where i got it from!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> oh! so that's where i got it from!


Umm what? You got your tongue pimple from my tongue pimple??? But that would mean ... :yes

:b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A sti??? I know what you mean though, I get them when I eat citrus fruits.

Luckily I do not get them from you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> A sti??? I know what you mean though, I get them when I eat citrus fruits.
> 
> Luckily I do not get them from you.


wtf, where did sti's come into this??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

you know, those little lumps on your tongue, stie or something IONO. Not a sexually transmitted thingo xD

Then again you never know :whip


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> you know, those *little lumps on your tongue*, stie or something IONO. Not a sexually transmitted thingo xD
> 
> Then again you never know :whip


umm papillae? But papillae doesn't look anything like '~sti'

---------

Woot! I thought it was an empty 4-pack wrapper but there was a one can of V still left in it. Probably shouldn't have had it at this time of night though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

maybe, wouldn't that be what you have then?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Papilae are a normal part of the anatomy of the tongue. Its just that one papilla seems to have gotten inflammed somehow. And they take forever to go back to normal -and irritate the hell out of you until it shrinks back. 

Anyway, lets move on from the topic of sharing tongue conditions shall we? I feel awkward discussing something as insignificant as an inflammed tongue papilla with a guy who spent the last several months building a frickin racing car :b


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm in the midst of a sensory overload. I am rapidly losing the ability to read and write. Woohoo!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> I'm in the midst of a sensory overload. I am rapidly losing the ability to read and write. Woohoo!


Whats causing the overload?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

"Dances with wolves"..? _My_ Indian name would probably be "Lives with idiots".


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mine would be screams with pointed finger


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Does smell go through water?..... I don't think it does come to think bout it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^oh yes it does. ever fart in the tub? try it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rofl


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm sitting here wasting my time.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"I wanna meet your family."
:no So naive...you are not ready. You can't handle that yet, child.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

going running when it's dark and rainy and windy and cold... uke


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

Already dreading a *3 day* trip to London with college in May. :afr
I won't be able to escape them, I don't know if I'll cope. It's bad enough 1 day at college.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Procrastinator said:


> Already dreading a *3 day* trip to London with college in May. :afr
> I won't be able to escape them, I don't know if I'll cope. It's bad enough 1 day at college.


Good luck  :roll. Pretty much no matter where you go there's gonna be a tonne of people and it's those commuters that you should watch out for. They honestly wil run you over if you don't watch out.

Quite a productive day today apart from the fact I've yet to do any college work. Started a course quite well today and got along well with a few people.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Such a beautiful day outside, and I'm having trouble bringing myself to go out and ride my bike for exercise.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hm...quite a good interim report from college. Much better than I had expected. "Participation" and "Quality of homework" came out lowest - 4/8 teachers said "Excellent" with the rest being "good". "Quality of classwork" and "organisation" got all excellents from all 8 teachers


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

mind_games said:


> Whats causing the overload?


The activities mentioned in my thread in the Triumphs forum. I suspect that partaking in only one activity (the dinner or the art shop) would not have rendered me incapacitated all afternoon.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Now I know what a hangover feels like. :no


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> The activities mentioned in my thread in the Triumphs forum. I suspect that partaking in only one activity (the dinner or the art shop) would not have rendered me incapacitated all afternoon.


Oh I read that. Didn't realize the effects lasted long after the actual exposure event(s)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

What is this fuzzy green ball with eyes and a nose that's pleasantly,quietly watching me type?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, I wonder if more of my old msn contacts will talk to me if I continue to post depressing ***t on here?


I bought myself an iPod. Three or four years later, I'm with the times baby. I just don't know how to put music on it without being sued yet... No iTunes for me. If I spend near a weeks' pay on a device I'm not spending another weeks' pay to put music on it ya hear?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Today I've had revelations of my idiocy, hopefully the new week begins with me regaining my smarts


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Finally that's over with, and I would say it went pretty well.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So bored!


----------



## elemental (Nov 22, 2009)

Yay! Back pain is lessening - maybe I did only pull something. Thank God. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

There are too many cacti in my living room


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm finally done with my stupid art history paper. :banana


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> I'm finally done with my stupid art history paper. :banana


:high5


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

THIS IS MY 900TH POST ON THIS SITE!!! :boogie


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

We suck. I'm going to start cheering for the other team


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

good job! my little subordinate. you ve please your master. come back again in 2 weeks when you need another hit of approval and temporary external self worth.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't...stand...holiday...music...5-6 weeks more of this...argggggg


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't know why I feel the need to punish myself by taking these stupid online quizzes. According to these things, I have, like, 18 different personality disorders.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One down three to go. :?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

From denial to anger


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Rolling dice 50 million times is pointless!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Can't...stand...holiday...music...5-6 weeks more of this...argggggg


haha. i think i might avoid the shopping centre as much as possible for the next month just for this reason. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Stick your tongue out; its better that way.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> haha. i think i might avoid the shopping centre as much as possible for the next month just for this reason. :b


Its terrible for us workers! Listening to it, day in and out. After listening it for 8 hrs, it gets stuck in your head! Then you hear the christmas commericals on the radio and tv. Sooooo aggreviating.

I don't blame you one bit, if you can, avoid it .

For the others that can't avoid it...Goodluck, we're in this together!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Getting drunk is all anyone ever wants to do anymore.


^ that's no s**t.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

god my head hurts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stop banging it against the wall!!!!!! tsk tsk


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bah, why does he always send me into anxiety mode when he speaks to me on msn??

**** I hate little relapses like this.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

nothing. that's what i did.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*wipes brow*. Organised to go to the pub with friends on Wednesday night, and with that done I feel so much calmer. Hopefully be anxious free from here on in.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Bah, why does he always send me into anxiety mode when he speaks to me on msn??
> 
> **** I hate little relapses like this.


:/ I can relate. I sometimes (only sometimes) wonder whether I feel this way when talking to some people but not others because deep down I just am not interested in talking to them at all. (It could be this, BUT it also could be just pure SA+ possible insecurities, lack of practise/experience socializing in a certain way (ie msn) making the actual act of socializing seem difficult and unnatural)
--

Gotta get this lump checked out properly once and for all, but I'll have to go to my doc for the 3rd time for this.. gah


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's strange. When I try to make sense of why I feel like this I honestly cannot, it's an automated reaction in which there is absolutely no reason for me to feel anxious and yet I do.

It's not as if he will invite me to do things I have not done heaps of in the past couple of months and enjoy, plus he is a good friend. 

**** the mind.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Putting bits of lip balm on it kinda seems to be working.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

There's nothing like accumulating a ton of mucus overnight and choking on it as you wake up in the morning. Such a good feeling! ****ing cold.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I've swallowed too much chapstick now :\


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ you A-grade xD


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Why is the world round?...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's a weird thing to say but... i really miss my latin teacher


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Ospi said:


> It's strange. When I try to make sense of why I feel like this I honestly cannot, it's an automated reaction in which there is absolutely no reason for me to feel anxious and yet I do.


This is so true for me too. :stu


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, my hair is getting pretty long. Never gotten this far before.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel like someone has made a voodoo doll in my likeness and is poking and/or prodding it relentlessly.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm crashing...I'm crashing...I'm crashing...please, save me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

They're so ridiculously impossible. Under one roof, we form what appears to be a circus.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

End of the semester is nearing. Some relief is heading my way, but what lies ahead is a mystery.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh, i should've slept in instead.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> I'm crashing...I'm crashing...I'm crashing...please, save me.


If I could, I would.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I guess we can add this to the long list of products that Jesus has magically appeared on :lol

http://news.aol.com/article/mary-jo-coady-sees-image-of-jesus-on-her/788476


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> If I could, I would.


That's comforting. :yes Thank you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just had a really dumb moment. I expected something to be easy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That strawberry was ginormous...and delicious


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pub + dream theater concert, water park, club. best week awaits.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> pub + dream theater concert, water park, club. best week awaits.


*is jealous*


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I hate you Sunday night.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

apparently i'm allergic to cats and dust mites. i'm not that worried about the dust mites since i'm very clean person but cats!? are you serious? why do i have to be allergic to my favourite animal?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You only found that out now???? Surely if you are around them so much they have not caused issues in the past?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i've had my cat all my life and nothing bad has ever happened. :stu

unless he's the cause of my asthma and it might go away when he passes..geez, i really hope he isn't the cause. i love him.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> apparently i'm allergic to cats and dust mites. i'm not that worried about the dust mites since i'm very clean person but cats!? are you serious? why do i have to be allergic to my favourite animal?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just sneezed when I had a mouth full of water. NOT KEWL!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

just pick up the phone and do it justine..they won't hurt you, seriously.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

okay...so i THINK i just left the rspca a phone message. o.0 haha.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Whta if I caught that really f\unny. Receiving team #7. No, but something was burning. And me and her gone gone gone upper lvelv. Lamps were smoking. Its on fire. Fire departmnent. and security comes. It was darek just the night. Liotlle birds.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> okay...so i THINK i just left the rspca a phone message. o.0 haha.


cool!

WTF? No new random thoughts in the last 8 hours? Did you guys get enlightened or sumfink?? Pick up your game SAS Night Shift!

Oh great now I forgot my random thought.. oh yeah I just did a hicca-burp. Kinda made me throw up a little in my mouth though :blank.

And I'm not sure if I can do this for a whole frickin year.. I want it to start already


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

what starts in a year??

----------------

Just organised, on my own, a night out with friends. First time I have had the guts to do this since my SA started. I feel like the dogs bollocks!!

Also, I have started using the term "dogs bollocks" for anything I find awesome.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh well done on organising it! Dogs bollocks = awesome eh? I did not know this. That pub name makes a bit more sense now..

I'm moving somewhere else for a year. I wanna move already so the year can start right now. mainly because teh anticipatory anxiety from this move is driving me nuts.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I could do with a choc eclair right now (with more choc cream on the inside!) I can't wait to have those again.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I look at her pics, again - cuteness! - to be a part of her life - being born in december - thats cool - just enough time to settle in by christmas - her family must have been stoked - [I imagine having a wife and kid - doting - relaxing over the christmas break - alluring, but won't be happening to me - (I don't want kids)] - maybe their grandparents helped out - won't be happening to me - food, celebrations take effort. - Life takes effort. - Effort takes .. motivation. - I has none. - End edited stream of conc.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Oh well done on organising it! Dogs bollocks = awesome eh? I did not know this. That pub name makes a bit more sense now..
> 
> I'm moving somewhere else for a year. I wanna move already so the year can start right now. mainly because teh anticipatory anxiety from this move is driving me nuts.


somewhere else? near me? in my backyard? i think you'd fit in there quite well, actually. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My cheeks hurt from laughing so much.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> somewhere else? near me? in my backyard? i think you'd fit in there quite well, actually. :b


Nope, far far away from oceania :\ 
Oh what? Am I only good enough for your backyard? :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate that I have to turn off my brain and my emotions all of the time, just to _live. _


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My mind is a mess. Layer after layer of thought & emotion. Maybe it'd be easier to just accept it rather than try to control it. Accept the weirdness goddamnit!

ON another note, tetris is mostly complete. I settled on plain old blocks cause the game is already pretty sexy... endless construction of deeper and deeper vaginas... etc. My next app will transform wave files into sheet music :yay


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh. I see. It rained overnight. 

....****


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone notice that the advertisments for the new show on A&E called Hoarders are all over this site? We are obviously the target audience for shows featuring anxiety disorders. :roll


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> I have so many ad blockers up my browsers butt it would be a miracle to actually see something like that.


Why do you have ad blockers?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> Does anyone notice that the advertisments for the new show on A&E called Hoarders are all over this site? We are obviously the target audience for shows featuring anxiety disorders. :roll


I saw that. I wanted to save it.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_English teacher: "Banzai! I notice you're smiling today! It's so nice to see you smiling! Normally, you look like you want to kill me or something..."
_ 
Uh....

On another thought, I got a tonne of work to do due tomorrow so I shall bid thee good day.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I saw that. I wanted to save it.


LOL



Banzai said:


> _English teacher: "Banzai! I notice you're smiling today! It's so nice to see you smiling! Normally, you look like you want to kill me or something..."
> _
> Uh....


Did you keep smiling?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

And just like that, they're all gone..phew.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it actually possible to steal your own money?

In other random news, the award for "_Least amount of effort in a POF email_" goes to Marie for her entry, "sexy smile xxx". :?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banzai said:


> _English teacher: "Banzai! I notice you're smiling today! It's so nice to see you smiling! Normally, you look like you want to kill me or something..."_
> 
> Uh....
> 
> On another thought, I got a tonne of work to do due tomorrow so I shall bid thee good day.




This would send me into a tailspin of SA - I would avoid her/him for the next three months or so. :hide


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_*Die, projects, die.*_ I don't like either of you at all, and I want you both to expire.

...I do have scissors.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get washed up and dressed - days off can be soooooo slow. :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> This would send me into a tailspin of SA - I would avoid her/him for the next three months or so. :hide


Me too. I hate when people comment on my behavior. Just treat me like a human being, please. I don't need to be reminded how different I appear to those happy cheery people. When I feel that mood, please just let me enjoy it!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

markx said:


> Is it actually possible to steal your own money?
> 
> In other random news, the award for "_Least amount of effort in a POF email_" goes to Marie for her entry, "sexy smile xxx". :?


Meh I'll take something like that any day. She made _some _effort .



max4225 said:


> Why couldn't I have been born a cat? I wouldn't have to talk to anyone and I could spend most of my day naked in a cozy fur ball following warm patches of sun. Even smiling would be cooler because of the wisker effect.


AND if you're lucky you'll get a hot female oomin pet and you'll get to spend the rest of eternity watching her undress every night + cuddle up with her in bed. Until she gets a boyfriend with a rottweiler :blank (which you'll systematically drive insane leading it to be put down. Then you'll move onto the boyfriend..........) And peace will be restored once again to your kingdom.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why do i have keep sabotaging myself. being a failure is comfortable, i guess.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Meh I'll take something like that any day. She made _some _effort


Yes, that's true, although I'm not sure if it was a compliment or just a bit of self-promotion. :con

You know you're getting old when.... when you realise that you have enough dental floss to last for the rest of your life. :um


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Fred Krueger is dead you crazy ***** :mum


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

geez, people get pissed off over the smallest things.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I feel like someone has made a voodoo doll in my likeness and is poking and/or prodding it relentlessly.


*Kinda like this? :*
*okeokeokeokeoke*

*Wasn't me!! *

*Seriously though, *hugs* homie, to you and anyone else here suffering. Because I suffer too. A lot. I just try not to show it because I want to lift people up who are suffering, not bring them down more, ya know? I just care too much like that. My heart is a big pile of mushy mush. Too too mushy I tell yas. I'm not gonna lie though. I do, in real life, bring people down with my own "mind playin' negative tricks on me" stuff. They don't like it. No, they don't support it. They either ignore it completely or tell me I worry too much, etc. . . Then they come to me about the same shiznit and I support them. I'm a friggin' sap.*

*Just wanted to stop by to send out some positive energy in between homework.*

*Take dat! +++++++++++++++++ and dat!! ++++++++++++++++*
*(positive energy)*

*Let's see if I can make someone smile or laugh while I'm at it. . . *

*Crap, sorry ~ can't think of anything right now.*

*DAMN YOU, BRAIN! DAMN YOU!!!!!*


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a freak.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i lost the screw in my glasses and now i'm holding them together with an earring. wow, today is awesome. :b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I dread going to the disability center tomorrow due to SA. I feel pathetic, but also need help to get through this.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You know shes the one when she agrees to play Double Dragon with you on Znes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

If it's the least you can do, laugh at yourself. Make yourself your own comedian & best friend in our own head. 
In the end you really only have to face yourself, not the false ego we fearfully carry around. 

"Don't take yourself so seriously, no one else does." 

"God is a comedian, playing to an audience too afraid to laugh."

Take your life into your own hands. Try not to be afraid. Find the God consciousness that is inside you. God is a part of you and you to God. Keep the connection and write your own book. You write the book of your life. At any given moment, you choose to not love, not learn, not grow, etc. . but at any given moment you can grab the light within and do any little thing you can, for others as yourself.

"No one lights a lamp and puts it in a place where it will be hidden, or under a bowl. Instead he puts it on its stand, so that those who come in may see the light."

"If you bring forth what is within you, what you bring forth will save you. If you do not bring forth what is within you, what you do not bring forth will destroy you."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Did I actually just do that?? :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn... my Dad is staying home all day tomorrow. YAY! :roll


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, look. I thought you had watched this the other day.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

shh... as if.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

I ain't look forward to the next few weeks, months.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to be up in 6 1/2 hours and I am going ot have a heck of a time trying to get everything organized before going to work in the morning.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Logan X said:


> You know shes the one when she agrees to play Double Dragon with you on Znes.


Haha oh wow, that's a keeper Logan! A friend of mine from the dorms once told me almost exactly the same thing, although for him it was Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have to go to a Christmas dinner with my lab colleagues.

I love this job because it's a job where I NEVER EVER HAVE TO SOCIALIZE. And now it's gone. All gone.

Goddamn holidays making me talk to people and crap.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I have to go to a Christmas dinner with my lab colleagues.
> 
> I love this job because it's a job where I NEVER EVER HAVE TO SOCIALIZE. And now it's gone. All gone.
> 
> Goddamn holidays making me talk to people and crap.


:lol Sorry. Couldn't help it. :door


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> "If you bring forth what is within you, what you bring forth will save you. If you do not bring forth what is within you, what you do not bring forth will destroy you.(Gospel of St. Thomas)"


nice! :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Never thought I would mutter such words, but god damn I want to go back to work....doing nothing is boooooooring.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Never thought I would mutter such words, but god damn I want to go back to work....doing nothing is boooooooring.


I was thinking that today, except it was studying and not work.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> So, what's with the normal size font? You tryin' to prove something, or what? :b


Is this better?  I think I should type like this constantly!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Please don't, cus I then have to read it as if you are shouting in my head really loudly and that is a pain in the ol groin area.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't worry, I don't think I'd ever make a permanent transition to huge font. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ :lol 

--

I hope this stuff sells fast.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

SAS is dead tonight.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Seems like its always dead around this time of night lately.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

See what happens when you don't quote the post you're referring to?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, we need more actionz on chat. Get your arses over there before I drag you in there.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> You Aussies with your night thing... it's 12:53 PM here


Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! :b Don't clump me together with THEM!! I'm from [Papua New Guinea]!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ouch, nice burn cosmin, nice.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Bee in the room. Bee in the rooooom! Panic stations! [email protected]#$$b.nn.. .... <girly screams echo into the night..>


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I handled that rather well. Managed to do a hyperlink in the chaos ^ lol


> That's why you should fill up that Location field, you patriot, you...


I have this paranoia about concurrently displaying my location and my pic in the pic thread..

<buzzzzzzzzzzzz........zzzzzzzzzzzz...> :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> That's why you should fill up that Location field, you patriot, you...
> 
> Btw, it just occured to me that I'm the only one from my country on this board... Big surprise, given that the treatment for SA around here is "get over it". :clap


Where you from?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Where you from?


oh yeah thats what I forgot to ask :b


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am pretty sure there is someone else here from Romania...I think.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nurse prep this thread for defib!! Dial up a gazillion joules! Clear!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was about to type 'google' into google. :| I think I should go to bed soon...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^ lol, usually a good sign one needs sleep xD

Just finished a good round of old fashioned zombie killing, as one does.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I was about to type 'google' into google. :| I think I should go to bed soon...


I've taken to sleeping on the floor. Its safer down here!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why is my sister making popcorn at this ungodly hour....


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Sheghhhhhhhh this TEQ game requires more reading than I did for uni :\


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Im tired Im tired I need to go to bed Im tired
Its still early but I should sleep Im not doing anything. Im tired


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i might be developing another addiction



mind_games said:


> Sheghhhhhhhh this TEQ game requires more reading than I did for uni :\


stay focused!...:drunk


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

inna sense said:


> i might be developing another addiction
> 
> stay focused!...:drunk


How can I stay focused when there are no cool explosions and sound effects and nade spamming and cursing and watching those bombs fall at you from jets in slow-mo and chopper killing using tanks and tank busting in AT squads and slugging it from one end of the map to the other cos you missed your ride . I MISS BATTLEFIELD 2!) Someday I'll return to the battlefields!

btw are you playing this TEQ game too inna sense?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> How can I stay focused when there are no cool explosions and sound effects and nade spamming and cursing and watching those bombs fall at you from jets in slow-mo and chopper killing using tanks and tank busting in AT squads and slugging it from one end of the map to the other cos you missed your ride . I MISS BATTLEFIELD 2!) Someday I'll return to the battlefields!
> 
> btw are you playing this TEQ game too inna sense?


omg, battlefield 2 sounds like the best game in the world...but i havent played half life 2 yet...so ill get both and see which is superior...soon as i can afford a new pc...and no, i havent played TEQ...whats that?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ i hate it when that happens


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

inna sense said:


> TEQ...whats that?


TEQ is the web based game I was *****ing about just before (but Prakas has helped me out now, so its all good):
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/playteq/



Cosmin said:


> I was just watching an episode of _Whose line_, sipping coffee (I drink so much of this stuff, it's like water to me now), when a very funny bit comes along and that's when disaster struck; let's just say I need to wash the keyboard, monitor, wall, desk, etc, etc, etc... :roll
> Well, at least I had a good laugh, which is something I just recently started enjoying again, so it's all good. :yes


lol, nice. Is this Whose Line Is It Anyway? Are they doing new shows or was it a repeat?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it finished LOOOONG ago, which is a pity cus it ruled lol.

I just spend far too long watching college humour videos..


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^I think I've only seen the US version.
--

I like it how things heal up a lot quicker during summer.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I was about to type 'google' into google. :| I think I should go to bed soon...


 haha! yea when you've reached the point where you're typing 'google' into Google then you know its time to sleep!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this is how i spend my study breaks. :roll


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm completely ****ed up. Completely.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Not enough sleep and Christmas carols all day on the radio makes shyfx something something..


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

that kielbasa i had last night was rather spongy :con ...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

uke


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's okay. you don't have to like me.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I know that was supposed to be a sexy, "OhlookatmelookingatyouwhatdirtythingamIthinking" stare but...it actually just kinda freaked me out...I think you should go back to not trying. :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations to mind_games for being the second person I've had a dream about on here. Nothing naughty happened, I promise. That dream was reserved for my boyfriend. :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Congratulations to mind_games for being the second person I've had a dream about on here. Nothing naughty happened, I promise. That dream was reserved for my boyfriend. :b


cant wait till he reads this


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> TEQ is the web based game I was *****ing about just before (but Prakas has helped me out now, so its all good):
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/playteq/


thanks for the link...ill check it out


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Congratulations to mind_games for being the second person I've had a dream about on here. Nothing naughty happened, I promise. That dream was reserved for my boyfriend. :b


:evil


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> Well, you've got yourself a very smart teacher there, because that's always a good thing to say to someone who looks as if they'd want to kill you or something...


Hahaha =D.

You should have said something like, "I'm smiling because I figured out how to cover up your death in the near future."

No, No, I'm a horrible influence.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have had an accute attack of the vapours which has rendered me in such a state as to do nought but tear at my bodice, however I shall not visit complaints upon mixed company, as my advanced years and delicate sensibilities will not permit me to take such liberties. I shall merely lie upon my fainting couch and chew some restorative tobacco. And see if I can hit the neighbour's spittoon (fountain with cherub).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mind_games said:


> :evil


oh you wimp, siff edit it out


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Every time my mom uses the computer I hear, "I don't know why I can't...*insert something easy here*"

Really? By now you still don't know that the computer is suitable for the landfill and the landfill only?

This is the second time I've had the hiccups tonight. I give up!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ rofl, sounds like my gran. "Reece, can you come help me, I have lost the newest email".

"scroll up gran"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

xD

Poor gran.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i would like your bad romance please.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"Congratulations, we would like to invite you to a fun and interactive Group Interview for the Role."

Oh, great. :blank

I can't seem to change my font back to black. xD


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

What does 'siff' mean?

And I'm anxious....... that guy is coming around 5, gotta leave the house at 6 (remember lib books!) ... gotta practise thosesteps sometime before I leave - I've forgotten all about them this week. And thats it right?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> oh you wimp, siff edit it out


What was it? I missed it. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

So enlightening. Love it.

"In every moment, every situation, every relationship, the world we experience is a mirror of the self." 

"All perception is projection." 

~Deepak Chopra


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> What was it? I missed it. :b


Meh it was insignificant.

So what was the dream about? (You may choose to describe the one I was in or the one with your boyfriend :b)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Meh it was insignificant.
> 
> So what was the dream about? (You may choose to describe the one I was in or the one with your boyfriend :b)


Haha, okay. You were at my Nonna's house for some reason and I was too scared to talk to you, haha. That's it, really. :b I can't remember what happened after that.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Haha, okay. You were at my Nonna's house for some reason and I was too scared to talk to you, haha. That's it, really. :b I can't remember what happened after that.


Nonna=grandma? Hmm what was I doing there?

Annnnnnd now for the boyfriend dream...
--

And I'm oot


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope my mother has a safe trip to Tennessee! She is driving 4 hours to visit my sister.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for almost 16 hours!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Nonna=grandma? Hmm what was I doing there?
> 
> Annnnnnd now for the boyfriend dream...


Yeah, sorry, I'm a wog, haha. She was making sausages so she probably asked (forced) you to come over and eat them. :b

I think I'd get an infraction for that one.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't feel very motivated today.  It's raining so I just want to snuggle up in bed haha.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

don't people still say 'hut, hut, hike" before they hike? the football?? :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been up for almost 16 hours!


keep pushing!! only 44 to go to break my record 

------------

What a strange situation, never thought that would happen...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You have been up for 60 straight YEESH!
I don't think I have been up for 30. 

I have to go to bed soon :lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah, it was....interesting. After say 30 you get a sudden kick which keeps you going for another 10, but then it's one hell of a grind.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i can't wait for you to shut me up.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't think my friends like me anymore. It is a bad sign when one person is the one that has to make plans to hang out... that is me, by the way. 

I am boring.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Attempting to do head stands is fun. I can do one for two seconds now, haha.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Now why on earth would you do those for lol. 

1 hour until go time....


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Attempting to do head stands is fun. I can do one for two seconds now, haha.


 sounds like your living dangerously

Looking forward to the end of this semester, getting closer and closer!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I meant hand stands, not head stands. Ugh, I'm silly. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AnD IT'S GO TIME!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> keep pushing!! only 44 to go to break my record
> 
> ------------
> 
> What a strange situation, never thought that would happen...


My record was 96. I was in the Navy at the time. Towards the end I was asking questions like: "What is a bed?"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> My record was 96. I was in the Navy at the time. Towards the end I was asking questions like: "What is a bed?"


Geez. :blank How long did you sleep for when you finally went to bed?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, I really don't give a fat rat's *** anymore.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> Geez. :blank How long did you sleep for when you finally went to bed?


12 Hours. I had to get up and stand watch. The scary part of the episode was that for a big part of that time, I was driving the boat (submarine).


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> 12 Hours. I had to get up and stand watch. The scary part of the episode was that for a big part of that time, I was driving the boat (submarine).


Dumb question: Does the radar in submarines detect underwater geographical features as well? Or just denser objects like other submarines?

----

See if you hadn't left the house today, you'd call this an iffy day and still be going over what happened with that guy.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

IcedOver said:


> I'd say these ideas apply not only to touching between lovers but also just physical contact in general such as friendly hugging. I wonder if a lack of touch/close contact can essentially starve a person into complete social isolation and coldness. Maybe that's why these things *called "cuddle parties" (look it up) exist.* Perhaps just basic touch is necessary for our mental wellbeing in a way the conscious mind doesn't even realize. And those of us who are totally cut off from others physically as well as emotionally are in complete social hibernation.


hmm:
http://www.cuddleparty.com/


> What do I do if no one wants to cuddle me?
> http://www.cuddleparty.com/about/faq.cfm#rejection


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

two hours till the simpsons...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Radar doesn't work under water. Its only used when on the surface and entering or exiting a port. It gives away your position.

Sonar is used underwater. Passive is just listens and is used the majority of the time. Active (the pinging noise) is rarely used because it gives away the position. There is also a fathometer which gives a low powered ping straight down to determine dept. It is rarely used.

There is nothing that gives a graphic representation of geographical features. Most of the time you are driving blind and hope you don't run into a mountain. That's why you depend on good charts and the skills of the Quartermasters.



mind_games said:


> Dumb question: Does the radar in submarines detect underwater geographical features as well? Or just denser objects like other submarines?
> 
> ----
> 
> See if you hadn't left the house today, you'd call this an iffy day and still be going over what happened with that guy.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Most of the time you are driving blind and hope you don't run into a mountain.


that must be nerve racking


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Radar doesn't work under water. Its only used when on the surface and entering or exiting a port. It gives away your position.
> 
> Sonar is used underwater. Passive is just listens and is used the majority of the time. Active (the pinging noise) is rarely used because it gives away the position. There is also a fathometer which gives a low powered ping straight down to determine dept. It is rarely used.
> 
> There is nothing that gives a graphic representation of geographical features. Most of the time you are driving blind and hope you don't run into a mountain. That's why you depend on good charts and the skills of the Quartermasters.


Ahh yeah sonar, I should've remembered that from the movies. I guess that question was dumber in ways I didn't even realize :b


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I feel sick...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

....




Very interesting random thought, I know.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll start a daily running program. Need to lose ~8lb by the end of the year.
Wanted to begin yesterday but there was this local holiday going on and there were too many people roaming the streets at night.
T minus 4h 20min. That is 11 PM. Good time for me to be out (when most people are in ).


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's freezing in here...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

when did i start to hate christmas?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just one more hour... :time


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> I'll start a daily running program. Need to lose ~8lb by the end of the year.
> Wanted to begin yesterday but there was this local holiday going on and there were too many people roaming the streets at night.
> T minus 4h 20min. That is 11 PM. Good time for me to be out (when most people are in ).


OK, I'm back.
Been 80min outside, 4 were spent running, rest of them wondering how would I get home; probably lost a few lungs on the way. I should probably take a break from exercising until I get in better shape.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't really deserve to be an active member on this forum anymore...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> I don't really deserve to be an active member on this forum anymore...


Why - you seem pretty decent. You stay out of trouble.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Everything's so crazy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why - you seem pretty decent. You stay out of trouble.


Nah, cus I feel I am over SA now hehe. But of course I ain't going anywhere!! Too many awesome peeps here.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it crazy to analyze someone's Facebook statuses to see if they've broken up with their girlfriend yet? Probably. Am I gonna stop? Hell no. Treat 'em like a car. 





...That was horrible. :teeth


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Paranoid thought of the day: My laptop's microphone can apparently be turned on without having to notify me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm so ****ing gay today. I love you, someone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I don't really deserve to be an active member on this forum anymore...


I feel that way sometimes too, but I still have a little bit more to go yet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Three hour nap after work = I feel great!
Knew that idea couldn't fail on me. Of course, I had every thought but work running through my head before dozing off (not by choice), and what do I wake up thinking about? Work.

And the lingering scent of bacon. Bacon and pancakes, to be exact.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's too bad that I never really made friends with the half-dozen friendly individuals from that first-year class I took this semester. They had promise.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

[email protected]!! BLEH

I love it when I spend 20 minutes looking at a problem and can't figure it out so I decide to take a small break. I come back and instantly see what the problem was. It was a ridiculously stupid mistake too...lovely.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

maybe those club people have got something, because this club music is quite good. forget the nightlife, I'm just here to listen to music.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel that way sometimes too, but I still have a little bit more to go yet.





Ospi said:


> Nah, cus I feel I am over SA now hehe. But of course I ain't going anywhere!! Too many awesome peeps here.


That is why I am still around. Helping other people helps me even more. I have been here for nearly five years now :um. Even with my "relapse" in October, it was short-lived and I feel strong.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah that is the other thing, I was nearly at this stage I am now a good 8 months ago then I had one hell of a relapse. So I am not counting my chickens just yet.

Though today is good proof of progress. This time 18 months ago (before a concert) I was a mess, very anxious and the last thing on my mind was actually enjoying the concert. This time around however, I am almost giddy with excitement.

And that brings me to my next point. 2 hours until Dream Theater concert!!!!  hehe


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so ****ing sick of this.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

By the end of today, I will have travelled by bus five times. Must learn to drive.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe yes! Cars can be useful!

-----------

Tonight I was called a "mother****er" by Mike Portnoy. My life is officially complete.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Another rock slide happened in my hometown last night. We're used to those, and so far we've been lucky. Usually they go into the lake, the fjord or the ditches. But this was a big one... A house, some garages and storage buildings were completely crushed. :| Luckily, no one was injured.

That's how it is living in a small valley, intimately surrounded by high, steep mountains.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Polar said:


> Luckily, no one was injured.


I always wondered why prople say this. I fail to see the "lucky" part in losing everything you had and having to keep going.
Of course, the luck part is even dumber when you hear on the news something like: _On the way to gain their big lottery prize, 10 workers from a car plant, who all chipped in for the winning ticket, got in a car crash with a truck whose driver fell asleep. The collision caused a fire inside the car thus burning the ticket; all passengers suffered 1st degree burns and a few had broken ribs, arms, legs, internal bleedings, head traumas and they all require at least 3 months of medical care... *luckily *no one died._ :sus


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Heh yeah, well, I guess it's just common courtesy to say that. Everyone else does so I did too. Baaa. :b Society says; people are supposed to be kept alive, regardless of anything.

Anyway, the slide happened very close to my friend's house, so that was kinda scary. I would in no way say the residents of the house lost everything, most personal belongings can probably be recovered, as the hit was of course rougher on the exterior and much of what was inside could be intact. Also, I'm positive the house was insured.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so cold I feel ill. I could never survive Alaska.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Another rock slide happened in my hometown last night. We're used to those, and so far we've been lucky. Usually they go into the lake, the fjord or the ditches. But this was a big one... A house, some garages and storage buildings were completely crushed. :| Luckily, no one was injured.
> 
> That's how it is living in a small valley, intimately surrounded by high, steep mountains.


That is really scary Polar. I've seen those mountains by your house, surrounding the houses intimately and they are reaaaaallllllllly steep. :afr But you can climb them in one minute, being a ninja and all, so you're good.  *hugs* Glad none of your neighbors got hurt. 

That reminds me, I saw (what looked like) 4 UFOs hovering about by my house about a week ago. I'm not kidding either. They were swirling, hovering, doing little dances of some sort for about an hour until they disappeared. Luckily, no one was abducted.  It would figure that I'd be one of the people to see it (3 others that I know of did also) bc I'd be the one to be all, "I saw 4 UFO's outside of my house." and the other person would be all, *gives me weird look* "Yeah......okay, sure you did." But your story just reminded me of that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why - you seem pretty decent. You stay out of trouble.


I have no idea why, MM75, but this post made me laugh in my head (and a bit of an of out-loud giggle too). Thank you for that. 

I agree, Opsi is just fine.  
Stay, we have cookies.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> Paranoid thought of the day: My laptop's microphone can apparently be turned on without having to notify me.


*hugs* That's okay. My phone used to page itself at it's own tune for a long time. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

About the UFO experience - I did try to catch it on film but could not bc it was too dark and the UFO thingamabobbers weren't bright, more like blurry or misty cirlces, if that makes any sense. Couldn't pick it up on my camera, unfortunetly.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I wish I could just ****ing relax...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Do ya'll wanna know what I hear every single time I turn on the radio?

Okay then I'll tell ya.

Bon Jovi, Bon Jovi and Bon Jovi. When I hear the new stuff, I like to pretend I'm one of the late 30 somethings at their concert pounding my fist in the air. Going "YEAH YEAH YEAH" The new stuff annoys me and I don't know why. I think anyone who was out in the 80's just doesn't make good stuff like they did in the 80's. 
Do I like it? Only the old school stuff, I'm sorry. But to give the radio props, it is an 80's one now. 

80's ROOOOOOOOOOOCK!!!!
I'm livin' in a box. Livin' in a cardboard box. Made of 80's that is.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Btw the Trans-Siberian Orchestra ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKKKKKKKSSS!!!!!!!!!

I want to see them live. Would I cry? Probably. Probably a lot. I'd be all emotionally blown away because I'm cooky like that.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I know sometimes I'm annoyed by you, and sometimes I think you're stupid, and sometimes I think you're a crappy friend...but I love you and all your imperfection. :heart


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> "Please donate nonviolent toys."
> 
> Guess I'll keep these violent toys for myself.


share, you brat.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I really really need a whiteout pen


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just a couple more sentences and I'll be done with this term paper.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm taking a break again because this website pisses me off. :heart See you in a week everyone.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm taking a break again because this website pisses me off. :heart See you in a week everyone.


I'll miss reading your posts, but I can understand being frustrated by this site.
------

I'm already wishing summer was here again


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol

?

If you ever want to try to understand anyone at all - don't. There is no understanding anyone else. There are few of us who can even really understand ourselves.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My doctors are all insane. Insane, I tell you. No, seriously.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, so I was sitting in a dark waiting room (cause I had a migraine), and she shines a bright flashlight in my eye then tells me my pupils are dilated and asks "Are you doing drugs?!"

I was afraid if I laughed her suspicions would be confirmed.

Like I said. They're insane. Actually, they're not my doctors anymore. I fired them. Now they are claiming they fired me.

*sigh*


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

**** **** ***** ******* ****** *****


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm finally done w/ my other paper. :banana Now all I have to do is study for finals. I'm so glad this quarter is almost over.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't wanna hate, but I hate. Period.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Documenting functions is booooooooring. I know what they do, so that's all that matters....right?!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> Documenting functions is booooooooring. I know what they do, so that's all that matters....right?!


There are IDE add-ins out there that do that as you write the functions. You probably know that, just reminding you.  I hate doing documentation too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to throw in a bonus run tonight - FOUR miles as opposed to six since I have to run tomorrow night, too. I need to "take care of" the Thanksgiving weight I have put on.....thank you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

happy happy joy joy
happy happy joy joy
happy happy joy joy joyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I just drank two energy drinks and a pepsi...and I'm still tired as ever. WTF caffeine, do your job damn it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am going to throw in a bonus run tonight - FOUR miles as opposed to six since I have to run tomorrow night, too. I need to "take care of" the Thanksgiving weight I have put on.....thank you.


FAIL. I run SIX tomorrow regardless, though


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

theres a massive blizzard that will be here in the next few hours. yaaaa!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't know my body could do that...I propose another lesson.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel that way sometimes too, but I still have a little bit more to go yet.


''

To both of you; Don't go away, you're fun, positive, and can use those traits and your experience to entertain and help us all!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> FAIL. I run SIX tomorrow regardless, though


you know once you hit 40, your knees are going to fall apart?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I didn't know my body could do that...I propose another lesson.


?? do tell, do tell....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh ho, this is the funniest thing I have read today:

"A Summary of the Hadrian's Wall Interpretation Framework:

A Wall - Wide "Vision"" 

oooooooh......


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bankity blank blank blank

I'm so sick of the neighbors. Too much blanking noise, can't sleep. Then I got one of my kiddos keeping me up bc she had pizza the other day at a birthday party which she loves but should not have bc anything with milk makes her extremely itchy to the point where she has scabby marks from scratching so hard and tosses and turns with belly aches. By the time she's back in bed, hubb's "first" alarms starts going off. . . 

I'm just like blank it. I'm getting up now. I'm really fed up with the blanking house. YOU CAN HEAR EVERYTHING For BLANKS sake it's worse than the apartment we lived in. We couldn't hear BLANK there, ever. BLANK!!!!! I miss that place.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudddddddddddddgee.......................


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder what Louise would think if she knew that over 26 years later I still think about her almost every day? Sad but true.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So we did not learn our lesson from the first time.....this time it's 10 days to get the car ready....sigh


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> So we did not learn our lesson from the first time.....this time it's 10 days to get the car ready....sigh


Hey now you can attempt to break Amoch's record :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's starting to get mighty festive around here -

we have budgeted 2:50 a head which will include cheese on a stick for starters (bulk buy from farmfoods), 1/2 a pasty from greggs (could stretch to a full one if purchased at the end of the day) and a penguin for dessert. All this washed down with a dram of lambrusco. All enjoyed around our little plastic christmas tree in reception. 

we have festooned the monitors with flourescent pink and yellow post-it z-notes, and later we shall sing a rousing rendition of "Skint Night". wooooo...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

because we hate, we do, and we hate your whole crew, so please don't stay in touch.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I feel a depression relapse coming... Damn, I really wanted to avoid this.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sacred said:


> theres a massive blizzard that will be here in the next few hours. yaaaa!


I wish I were there!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

markx said:


> I wonder what Louise would think if she knew that over 26 years later I still think about her almost every day? Sad but true.


how sweet!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Make sure someone remembered to shove the penguin in the freezer. You don't wanna have it warm do you.

-------------------

Whoa watching salsa dancing clips on youtube is depressing. I'm obviously doing a beginner's course. Somehow that escaped me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

won't matter now! things are looking up - we got mulled wine! Mulled wine AT WORK. I plan to be quite mulled myself - I'll happily gnaw on a raw penguin....

actually, this is quite good. I am now drinking in front of other people, but not in a bar. baby shhhtepshhh......


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I am, *so* unbelievably glad it is Friday today and, just to make a nice finale, I think today has been the worst day of the week. Well, that's a few extra people who have seen my more SA-ish side. God, college been an absolute hell trip and back. I am not looking forward to this entire term in the slightest. Failed almost every single exam piece. But anyways, I'll spare the Random thoguhts thread with my college woes :no



Thomas Paine said:


> Did you keep smiling?


Yes, strangely enough (it was taken in good humour). I think it's ADHD related or something but when I start smiling naturally, I find it very difficult to suddenly brake and stop. (and sorry for the late reply -college problems as you can probably guess )


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ?? do tell, do tell....


It's really a matter of "I didn't know it could do that so much." More detail would earn me my first infraction. :lol

Why are you texting me? :sus


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Just depressed, don't have the will power to even exercise on a nice day today. Maybe I'll try after work.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't wait to eat that lasagna. Cool down, will you? I'll eat the whole thing in one go. No saving some for later.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
*puts arms in the air*
Riding the roller coaster of life.
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

So... is the mother of my kids around here, somewhere? :sus:yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol cosmin!

I managed to sleep last night after seeing "paranormal activity", stoked.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> lol cosmin!
> 
> I managed to sleep last night after seeing "paranormal activity", stoked.


Was it good? I really want to see it but I'm anticipating a lot of jumping-out-of-my-seat moments, which is embarrassing, especially because I always seem to jump really high :b

My random thought of the day: I am very lonely.  Whinge, whinge.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Vivarin (caffeine pill) + Benadryl + Steel Reserve Beer = Hoooooly ****, I'm ****ed up!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Was it good? I really want to see it but I'm anticipating a lot of jumping-out-of-my-seat moments, which is embarrassing, especially because I always seem to jump really high :b
> 
> My random thought of the day: I am very lonely.  Whinge, whinge.


It's not so much the jumping out of your seat moments but just the sheer tension the whole way through.

Also,  :squeeze


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Vivarin (caffeine pill) + Benadryl + Steel Reserve Beer = Hoooooly ****, I'm ****ed up!


Strange how the forum blocks some words like Lord and pumped... Quite strict. :roll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> It's not so much the jumping out of your seat moments but just the sheer tension the whole way through.
> 
> Also,  :squeeze


Sounds good! Consistent tension is the mark of a good horror film in my opinion.

Thank you for the squeeze-cuddle.  :cuddle


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Strange how the forum blocks some words like Lord and pumped... Quite strict. :roll


yes, very strange... they block them for me, but not for you. hmm... hoodie profiling?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Sounds good! Consistent tension is the mark of a good horror film in my opinion.
> 
> *Thank you for the squeeze-cuddle.*  :cuddle


Man, the race car designers get all the girls.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> yes, very strange... they block them for me, but not for you. hmm...


Yeah, but I know how to hack them, that's why, otherwise I'd have them blocked too, like: **** and ****ed...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Everything is sort of vibrating. It's actually quite beautiful.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> *puts arms in the air*
> Riding the roller coaster of life.
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


:yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Always sleepy, ugh i hate winter all i wanna do is hibernate.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I haven't been here in such a long time.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It is so cold outside. I want to make a pillow/blanket fort and not come out till spring.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow...what a waste that was. :?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am STILL going running this evening!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, am I ever glad I bought beer. I mean...got that bill sorted. And bought beer. Mostly the beer part.

Suck it, Bell!! THAT'S RIGHT YOU CAN SUCK IT.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Broke my 50mm camera lense 

Fiddle sticks!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

illusionofhappiness said:


> man, am i ever glad i bought beer. I mean...got that bill sorted. And bought beer. Mostly the beer part.
> 
> Suck it, bell!! That's right you can suck it.


amen!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Did I get that fiddlesticks word from you? I've been saying it lately and I don't know where I got it!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Always sleepy, ugh i hate winter all i wanna do is hibernate.


Know what you mean. This S.A.D shizit that goes on this time of year. It's been sooo cloudy here for a very long time now. I believe in hibernation. I'd love to hibernate from January 2nd until May. With a brief hibernation in the end of November. 

True story.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> amen!


They wanted over $700.
I walked away with an agreement of $151.

*brushes dirt off shoulda*

Really, they're lucky to receive a dime from my ***.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"Never be bullied into silence. Never allow yourself to be made a victim. Accept no one's definition of your life; define yourself." ~Harvey Fierstein


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Really, they're lucky to receive a dime from my ***.


That's the spirit. 

You sound almost like an American. :b


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My room is spinning a little bit. I think that defies physics.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Would I sound more like an American if I said I wanted to know all of their personal addresses, in order to bomb them?

Was that too far? xD

Lol. Never go with that company. Worst service I have ever received, let alone had to deal with. And whatever they end up sucking, I can only hope that they accidentally choke and die on it. Try to jack my bill up again, I DARE you. Disgusting.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So I should, yanno, probably calm down about matters sometime tonight. Beer #2 makes me chatty.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So I should, yanno, probably calm down about matters sometime tonight. Beer #2 makes me chatty.


:drunk**** 'em!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> "Never be bullied into silence. Never allow yourself to be made a victim. Accept no one's definition of your life; define yourself." ~Harvey Fierstein


 How did you know what I was feeling 10 minutes ago?

Thanks for the quote, it was eerily relevant.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like the new wristband I bought for my watch in South Bend!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

you what would be great? driving down a highway and seeing one of those 'smart cars' overturned in the ditch buried up to its wheels in snow.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

When you fall down trying to turn down the heater, it's probably time to go to sleep.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel like im starting to like my insanity. :um


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_If these pictures have anything important to say to future generations it is this: "Hey, I was here. I existed. I was young, I was happy, and someone cared enough about me to take my picture."_


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that was cool.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Bombers 20,000 Fighters 59,000 Marines 100,000 Panzers 30,000
ughhh was that too much to send out?? lalalalalala


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

One day an old lady made a baby, mom, dad, sister, and a big brother for her husband out of gingerbread. But right when she opened the oven, they ran away and yelled “YES! I am off of that burning metal thin cookie sheet!” 

Her husband had a deadly bulldog heart attack because he never heard a cookie talk before. 

But when they ran after the family the family ran to a mushroom and started throwing rocks at all the people. But they were bombs. But they were not even bombs they were scorpion stingers. 

The people died and the family lived happily ever after.

:yes


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i want my daddy.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't _really_ believe her, but I don't have the energy to care.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love this band toooo much


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

When will I get a good hand dealt to me? I always seem to get the bad hand...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Bombers 20,000 Fighters 59,000 Marines 100,000 Panzers 30,000
> ughhh was that too much to send out?? lalalalalala


probally not enough


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Prakas said:


> probally not enough


hahaha, I'm still getting used to the scale of things. I used to think a 10k army was huge


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Prakas said:


> When will I get a good hand dealt to me? I always seem to get the bad hand...


:group :high5:hs


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Excuse me! I believe I didn't get any boobs... What's with that? :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> Excuse me! I believe I didn't get any boobs... What's with that? :um


WHHAAAATTT?? No side of boobs with your burger??? The hell is this world coming too


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

craving soy vanilla ice cream ................................


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha cute. GIF TIMES!!!















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:rofl

Love the LOTR one! And the last one is so creepy. 

---------------

I think the tiptoe smiley is so cute! :tiptoe


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Dammit, I think my monitor wants to tell me something. From what I can tell it's either "Give me a pizza" or "I'm almost dead, so better get a new one"


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have somehow lost my ability to sleep in.

****


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^:rofl
> 
> Love the LOTR one! And the last one is so creepy.
> 
> ...


lol the LOTR ones are so good.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:rofl @ teh durex one


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Quick, tell me the name of a cool Racing game for the PC, cause I'm kinda bored and not in the mood to study.
Or else I might take the car and try some live Carmageddon & GTA on the streets. :clap Did I say that out loud? :roll  Start talking!...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello skin of mine. You are so supple today. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello skin of TheDaffodil. How you doing? Feeling sexy, feeling hot?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****! Are you ****ting me???? Its ****ing snowing here, HARD! 

And I was planning on finally going out to get myself a whiteout pen, go to the gym, and go to Ulta, and the library!!!!!!!

Procrastination bites me in the *** again!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Quick, tell me the name of a *cool* Racing game for the PC ...


play.typeracer.com


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> play.typeracer.com


Hmmm... it seems to lack the possibility of car crashes, running over people and other similar cute things. Where's the fun in that? :no


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i hate the way youtube channels look nowadays. so ugly.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Hello skin of TheDaffodil. How you doing? Feeling sexy, feeling hot?


My skin says yes.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wooo got a big bag of candy from my secret santa!  nom nom


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Now laugh! :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my eyes are itchy x_x


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh wow, I remember this feeling of not quite remembering what you did/said the night before but knowing you did/said a lot. Been a while. I don't like it, lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I keep trying to forget what heartbreak feels like and this year it just keeps finding me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's way too cold for sandals


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm still young, but I'm getting older each passing day. I want to leave behind a legacy. I want to be remembered for something great and spectacular.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I would ground you if you had a social life!


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm drowning.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ oh no! you should wear floaties when you go swimming!! Sorry, bit inappropriate.

---------

Time to put the plan into action.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Love is never convenient.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nothing. nada. zilch. goose egg. I mean not so much as a kiss my ***. Nice.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

I need a haircut.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to wash up.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in love with Mary Jane.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> I'm in love with Mary Jane.


I've never had the pleasure of meeting her .. yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mary Jane's an evil woman.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I've never had the pleasure of meeting her .. yet.


She's my main thing. lol


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

thewall said:


> She's my main thing. lol


how much is it for a half of miss janes finest in florida?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> She's my main thing. lol


I'm too broke, too socially retarded and too paranoid to meet her.

----------

Man all this caffeine. Can't be good for me. But nothing tastes as good! And it just has to make its way into tea too!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Uggh just calm the **** down. If they need you to go just go. Its nothing. No point getting worked up over it.

[EDIT: Woohoo I don't have to go ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh <---- thats the sound of relief]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4am - I need to go to bed.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

arhnnhhhggg moving day today.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> 4am - I need to go to bed.


Go to bed. I'll take over from here.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my headphones broke.  i really just want this to be over so i can go back to studying. but with my mother, everything takes a lot more time than necessary.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> my headphones broke.  i really just want this to be over so i can go back to studying. but with my mother, everything takes a lot more time than necessary.


Umm did you find your cat?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I updated my sig. I felt like it was necessary, now it looks like an official disclaimer.
I'm so proud of myself, I could just yawn... :yes

By the way, I think I'm on my way to becoming an obnoxious a-hole with this attitude of mine. Not that there is anything wrong with that... is it? :sus


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

It was love at first sight when I spotted a beautiful Italian model but she's way out of my league. :sigh


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

markx said:


> It was love at first sight when I spotted a beautiful Italian model but she's way out of my league. :sigh


Is she now? I think you're selling youself short there, mate. Plus, it's mostly the lights and stuff like that in those pics. When you see these models on the street they look just plain regular. It's all one big deception.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, she's available and just waiting for someone to take her home. I suppose she would look slightly less glamorous in real life, but there's more to her than meets the eye - apparently she's a little go-er!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Is she now? I think you're selling youself short there, mate. Plus, it's mostly the lights and stuff like that in those pics. When you see these models on the street they look just plain regular. It's all one big deception.


It's what's under the hood that really counts.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have no idea what happened last night but I have a feeling it's not over.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Something strange in the weather today.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Something strange in the weather today.


Ah... it's snowing. I could feel it. :yes Big use that talent is though now days lol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

laundry laundry laundry laundry laundry


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ive got a michael jackson song stuck in my head ._.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> laundry laundry laundry laundry laundry


You're not the only one.
I still have to run my six miles, call my mom, and go grocery shopping :afr.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

**** **** **** **** **** **** ***** **** ****


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I need an escape


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not gonna lie, that little bit of snow was pretty. Wind? Not so much. 

Hopefully my employer can get me out of this jury summons. As if my *** could bus over there to begin with. Multiple times. For about $40 a day. Right. They already tried and failed to get my mother to do this. Don't y'all know people at this address can't afford to miss work?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh jury duty is such a pain in the arse. Got a call recently but had a sufficient excuse.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its 2:27 and im gonna smoke another joint,,,i have to wake up tomorrow at 8...ill try not to go...this is why im 26 and live with my parents :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grocery shopping CHECK
called Mom CHECK
Run six miles NEXT!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Sunday night again. I hate you.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I've never had the pleasure of meeting her .. yet.


Made the song pop into my head:

"Last dance with Mary Jane" ~ Tom Petty (AWESOME singer/songerwrite) ~ 
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creepin'in 
and i'm tired of this town again


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> ive got a michael jackson song stuck in my head ._.


LOVE LOVE LOVE me some M.J. Yes will take it anytime.  Nothing like driving around jamming to M.J. ~ singing in your car. Good times.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"Wisps of memory, threads of desire weave, born of karma weave the tapestry of our lives. We are the dancer and the dance." via D.C.

Ahhhhhhhhh . . .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Love this song & video. <3

G'night all with love & light out to you, whether you like it or not.   *hugs*

For me, sometimes there really is nothing like a good sappy 80's song. <3


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

De-icing highway 401 tonight, winter has arrived, noooooooooo!! :no


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL don't tell her *THAT*!! :rofl


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> I can't wait until tomorrow.


Your nuts...Monday is one of worst days of the week! I wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow =/


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why did I allow myself to watch creepy stuff for hours nonstop? Now I don't wanna go to bed alone....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

EVERYBODY BE COOL THIS IS A ROBBERY.

Heeee. <3 Pulp Fiction Soundtrack.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only leaving after new year!! Can relax a bit until then at least..


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Time doesn't stop for anyone, it keeps going, and going...I am offically 22, I should be happy, but its depressing.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> Managed to fix my computer :boogie


Get outta here! By yourself? 
Guess it wasn't really broken now, was it? :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh nice job, computer issues never go down well with me so nice work managing to fix it without required a new keyboard


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I just realized is 12.20 PM and I'm up since 9, but I really have no idea what I did until now.
Sucks to have a malfunctioning time machine. Whatsername, are you good with time machines also?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Apparently there were some presidential elections around here; same ******* got re-elected, so nothing changed.
I promise I'll do whatever I can to leave this country within the next 3 years. :bah


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i stayed at home :wife


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> Your nuts...Monday is one of worst days of the week!


That's just how bad my weekend was. ;P

Oh man, I would do just about anything for a back massage though (especially from any of the ladies of SAS). And I really hope this experiment today works to help my migraines.

Even my teeth hurt today. I don't like Kansas winters.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry to say this, but the forum just doesn't seem to be as fun and appealing as it used to be a year or two ago.
I know that's not exactly it's purpose, but you need some balance. Now there are just too many issues posted and not enough humor to lighten up the mood. That's kinda depressing...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ and too many critics? ;P


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Think I'm going to go for a super late one tonight, just as a treat to myself for being a good boy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:rofl. Good place for laughs this place.

Ok this thread has been pretty unrandom for a pretty long while.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I created an account on a dating site. Browsed around a bit. Realized I'm a worthless scum destined to be forever alone. Depression kicking in. Good times. :clap

I think I'm gonna go to bed for a few days... :bash


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

poop poop a doop.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay! Frank the Entertainer's gonna get his own show!!!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Bah, why can't I stop ticcing?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

odd_one_out said:


> Bah, why can't I stop ticcing?


iT'S A BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay I think thats a sign you should put down the hand sanitizer..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^but it's all squidgy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ^but it's all squidgy.


in your hands, yes. In your eyes and around your nose it does other things ..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't find a better way but you don't try just 

Sit there and whine about your decline 

I think it's pathetic sort of life you choose 

Methods abused solutions refused 

Well good for you but some day you will loose your life 

Without even giving it a try 

Depression's the only thing you'll find 

Give it one chance before you die 

Just got one day to get a life


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

right 2:42am, 3 hours past my bed time. /me slaps wrist.

Time for schleep!

Goodnight nincumpoops :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh what a pity - my birthday falls on a Saturday so I guess no big-high-school-common-room-cake-present-lets-make-a-big-fuss-over-the-day-you-were-born type party for me then  Although, saying that, I doubt anyone would actually bother for me.

On another thought, quite a good day today - makes up for the sucky week I had before. It's nice to be in a good mood on a Monday :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess i'm the only one crazy enough to buy a Wii just for Metroid Prime 3 and The Twilight Princess.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

happy birthday! you are indeed doing well for a monday.



Banzai said:


> Oh what a pity - my birthday falls on a Saturday so I guess no big-high-school-common-room-cake-present-lets-make-a-big-fuss-over-the-day-you-were-born type party for me then  Although, saying that, I doubt anyone would actually bother for me.
> 
> On another thought, quite a good day today - makes up for the sucky week I had before. It's nice to be in a good mood on a Monday :yes


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

If anyone knew how much money I spent today they'd think that I'd lost my marbles... and my silk marble bag _and_ my bound collection of Marbles and Marbling Monthly. It will all be worth it in the end though... this time next year, Rodney!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

leonardess said:


> happy birthday! you are indeed doing well for a monday.


:lol. My birthday is actually some time in March but today, a friend was going round asking for people's birthdays so that's how I found out. But thanks anyways


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Happp-eeee...


Banzai said:


> :lol. My birthday is actually some time in March but today, a friend was going round asking for people's birthdays so that's how I found out. But thanks anyways


Oh.



markx said:


> If anyone knew how much money I spent today they'd think that I'd lost my marbles... and my silk marble bag _and_ my bound collection of Marbles and Marbling Monthly. It will all be worth it in the end though... this time next year, Rodney!


In my sleep deprived state I actually thought you were talking about an actual handbag and Marbles and Marbling Monthly mag <annnnnnd I'm too lazy to open the smiley window and choose the ****ed up looking smiley>
------

I bettter get some sleep .. at 8:20 am.

------
Oh, and I screwed up my TEQ round, making the very same mistake our pres made and had discussed wih me prior to starting my turns. I am an idiot. If you read this Yoshi, just ignore the whole topic and DON"T BRING IT UP ok? It never happened. lalalalalalalala


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

markx said:


> If anyone knew how much money I spent today they'd think that I'd lost my marbles... and my silk marble bag _and_ my bound collection of Marbles and Marbling Monthly. It will all be worth it in the end though... this time next year, Rodney!


Cushty!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mind_games said:


> I bettter get some sleep .. at 8:20 am.


or not gghghghghgeeeeeeeeeeghghghghgeeeeeeeeeeee ghghghge eeeeeee
Must kill 2 mins by whatever means available


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> :squeeze Cheer up, 22 is still young. You have lots of time. Happy birthday
> 
> **
> 
> Managed to fix my computer :boogie


Thanks . It just seems like time is flying by.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*sings: My *** looks gooooood. My *** looks gooooood.* :boogie
But it is so cold.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need sleep :fall


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bah, my body clock is retarded. Sleep at 3am and I still got up at 6am. booo.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

man what a **** day. at least it's raining.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

ah it's just the chemicals talking again


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm beached as bro. So beached.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> But it is so cold.


_That_ is a shame. :no

Wow, I thought today would bring a little good news, but I think I can count 4-5 more things that went wrong today. And it's not even over yet. And here come another couple snow storms moving in to wreak havoc on my vascular system and sanity.

I guess it's still going better then this time last year?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> _That_ is a shame. :no
> 
> Wow, I thought today would bring a little good news, but I think I can count 4-5 more things that went wrong today. And it's not even over yet. And here come another couple snow storms moving in to wreak havoc on my vascular system and sanity.
> 
> I guess it's still going better then this time last year?


It is, it is.

I'll take a snow storm from ya.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dear Mother Nature,

F-U.

love,
njodis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> 
> F-U.
> 
> ...


Awwww......that was so nice :lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Dear Mother Nature,
> 
> F-U.
> 
> ...


haha!!!!!   Know what you mean, homester.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> Sorry to say this, but the forum just doesn't seem to be as fun and appealing as it used to be a year or two ago.
> I know that's not exactly it's purpose, but you need some balance. Now there are just too many issues posted and not enough humor to lighten up the mood. That's kinda depressing...


Yeah and do you want to know what is even_ funnier_? I've had the very nice and tolerant moderator tell me long ago that if I needed to vent, I should be directed to the "venting" section rather than "random thought" ~ my argument that was random, well is supposed to be random. But yes, I do agree that being in "just for fun, it would be best for at least most to be positive or if you will, "fun". . . 

I agree about too much negativity, criticism and judgments. It has gotten a lot worse since I started. 

I like to come back now and then anyway to touch base. And in case anything I say is helpful or liked by someone too afraid to speak. <3

I like this a lot, it's from someone I'm learning a lot from, Deepak Chopkra. Have a few books and from what I've read and have seen so far, it's been very inspiring, intriguing and eye-opening.

*"When you blame and criticize others, you are avoiding some truth about yourself."*


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I never knew that George Eliot was a pen name for a woman. 

A heh...
heh...
h...
e...
h...
yeah.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Brrrr, it's cold. My meteorology teacher said it's going to be in the 20's tonight. Cold for CA. shrinkage time


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ goodnoit

I love a good cup of rooibos tea!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

He said he believed in it....

Note: It = "You may not be her first, her last, or her only. She loved before. She may love again. But if she loves you now, what else matters? She's not perfect - you aren't either. And then two of you may never be perfect together but if she can make you laugh, cause you to think twice, and admit to being human and making mistakes, hold onto her and give her the most you can. She may not be thinking about you every second of the day, but she will you a part of her that she knows you can break - her heart. So don't hurt her, don't change her, don't analyze and don't expect more than she can give. Smile when she makes you happy, let her know when she makes you mad, and miss her when she's not there." - Bob Marley


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Life blows. That is all.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm up early today...have a tonne of work to do at college...and on top of that, I have to do volunteering today...and it incolves working with the public...eurgh...hopefully, I shall last the full 6 months...only SA shall tell.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

It doesn't surprise me, but it still hurts like hell.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

been dying to find songs with a specific sound for a long time, and today in class i heard the faint sound of exactly what I've been searching for (some other class showing a video/presentation or something)...and ill never be able to find it since it was too muffled to hear any of the lyrics

annoying...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> ^^ goodnoit
> 
> I love a good cup of rooibos tea!


Emm is that the Red Bush tea stuff? Then yes, me too. Then again I like tea anyways. I just wish it didn't have caffeine 

--
Knock wood no one notices my land-fat ***


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

You cannot know my mind. You cannot invade my mind. My mind is powerful. My mind is my sanctuary. I have absolute control over my mind, and it is invincible, for I will never surrender it to anyone or anything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bleh, that "nap" turned into a 6 hour sleep. Now my sleeping pattern is going to be completely messed up.

Well done Reece you twit.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

my last statement was an untrue urban legend.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't want to go.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be back later, ok? I have to get this stuff done first!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

OK!!!!

Think I might have gotten away with that one.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

**** me! A quarter of an inch of _ice_? Are you ****ting me???????!!!!!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

letitrock said:


> **** me! A quarter of an inch of _ice_? Are you ****ting me???????!!!!!!!


yay! Ice skating!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2 weeks off work as of today! WOOHOO!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i bought a skirt today. a skirt! 
trying it on was hell though. 
seriously, i think hell is a tiny changing room wíth mirrors all around so you can't help but stare at your ugly self.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> 2 weeks off work as of today! WOOHOO!


Lucky! :mum

Actually who am I kidding, I have 2 weeks off also!!! :boogie

PARTY UP IN ERE!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Lucky! :mum
> 
> Actually who am I kidding, I have 2 weeks off also!!! :boogie
> 
> PARTY UP IN ERE!!


Double WOOHOO! :yay

Although, you do have an amazingly fun and exciting job. Jealous!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I really don't care to hear the details of your fake "happy" relationship. I don't even care to hear that much about you specifically. If I had known this is how it would be I wouldn't have accepted your friend request on Facebook. :no


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It enjoyed riding my bike in the snow.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's so dark out right now, I wish it were lighter. I also really want a digital camera but don't know which one is good for the low price. I wish I could go to Hawaii or some tropical island, preferably in paradise.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Kill me.* _Kill me now!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, how I wish I could hit a killswitch on my brain.

derp.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm marvelous.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I wanna be comfortable at parties... Why can't I be socially awesome??!!!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> It's so dark out right now, I wish it were lighter. I also really want a digital camera but don't know which one is good for the low price. I wish I could go to Hawaii or some tropical island, preferably in paradise.


I've only ever owned a Canon cameras and they've all be AWESOME!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

CYTOKINES oh god SO MANY CYTOKINES.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*sigh* I need sleep. I keep making really stupid mistakes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love the ending to this song so much that I am chancing bleeding ears to max the volume out.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Who knew 6 month old resin could still ease a migraine headache if heated and suspended properly in olive oil and taken orally, as long as you can keep from getting sick while swallowing it? Not I.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

resin? huh? :con.

I really *really* *REALLY *need new tires BAD!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thomas Paine said:


> Who knew 6 month old resin could still ease a migraine headache if heated and suspended properly in olive oil and taken orally, as long as you can keep from getting sick while swallowing it? Not I.


I used to have a metal pipe and after months of smoking everyday there was a ton of resin. It taste like ****, though, but it does get you high 

I used to smoke mine using knives on the stove with a Pepsi bottle that was cut in half. lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

So a friend of mine got a small supply of a certain hallucinogen. And I'm absolutely dying to try it, it sounds cool and I'm finally in a good headspace in life. Very much looking forward to it after finals.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My brother is a jerk-off and I hate sharing a bathroom with him.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I only have one lesson today...but I still gotta stay at cllege for 5 hours :roll


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I slept for 7 hours and I still feel like the walking dead.

helpeth me.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

njodis said:


> I slept for 7 hours and I still feel like the walking dead.
> 
> helpeth me.


/me fixes up njodis a vodka red bull


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll go for a bike ride again today. Blizzard or not, here i come!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh ****. I can't afford a migraine right now that follows an aura like this. Please work maxalt samples... please work.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im not feeling well


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Simply not caring anymore... feeling totally uninterested in and angry towards everything. I want to cry but I can't even do that...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Simply not caring anymore... feeling totally uninterested in and angry towards everything. I want to cry but I can't even do that...


:rub (weird smiley). I think I know the feeling.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> im not feeling well


*hugs* I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"God is the ultimate trickster."

"Negativity is born in the gap where love has been excluded. Gaps occur in places where we are afraid to see ourselves."

Someone asks: "If you could give advice to Tiger Woods, what do you tell him?"
D.C. answers "Leave Tiger alone and deal with our own shadows."

~All above quotes are from D.C.~

Catch ya'll on the flipside, off to study. Love yas. One more for everyone:

"Forgive Yourself!!" ~U.R.~


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

The scenario - a friend from my tutor group is leaving to go back to Pakinstan on Friday and everyone is signing her shirt. I write on it, "Have fun in Pakistan! Don't forget England!" at which someone then interpreted it as "Don't target England!" only to then later realise.

:lol :lol.

Man, I really need to improve my handwriting. It's getting worse and worse.

On another thought:

_A: "What's 'emancipation' mean?"_
_B: "It's like, when you go and get emancipated"_
_A: "Oh wow, really? I hadn't figured that out yet! You're such a great definitionist!"_


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't believe how much it snowed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It snowed a lot here too. Still snowing...I guess we will have a white Christmas this year.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

THIS IS MY 100TH POST ON THIS SITE!!! ... Too bad I won't be able to visit this site anymore.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

so that was the last episode of monk...hhmmm



CoconutHolder said:


> *hugs* I hope you feel better soon.


thank you!



rcapo89 said:


> THIS IS MY 100TH POST ON THIS SITE!!! ... Too bad I won't be able to visit this site anymore.


congrats!...and we'll miss you...just try to come back in january, ok?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If you need something to do, clean something so that I don't have to continue to be the only one taking care of the house. Thanks.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> If you need something to do, clean something so that I don't have to continue to be the only one taking care of the house. Thanks.


:lol... um were you talking to me? By the way I just realized I made a typo. It was my 1000th post not 100th. :roll


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> :lol... um were you talking to me? By the way I just realized I made a typo. It was my 1000th post not 100th. :roll


If you're bored, yes.  I've cleaned 5 rooms though so there's not much to do...kitchen and hallways...get to it Mr. Maid!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh, everyone I meet or know is indeed sooo shallow... It makes me so depressed - even more so because I know full well that it's none of their fault (it is so much easier when you can just blame someone for everything that's wrong!).

I think I'm having troubles accepting the harsh facts of this world. Even though I TRY to look at everything impartially, and for some time I thought I did... but I don't.

If I don't find a way to rest my mind on this stupid realisation I swear I'm going to stay single for the rest of my life... THROUGH FLIPPIN' CHOICE.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> If you're bored, yes.  I've cleaned 5 rooms though so there's not much to do...kitchen and hallways...get to it Mr. Maid!


Yes Ma'm! :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why do i always leave homework til the last minute ?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

1111 Morning Wood Ln does exist.


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Mean people suck.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ rofl

I just noticed the current SAS banner up top.










Now, is it just me or is that the head of someone in the bottom left......


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Why does my father refer to my sister's 25-year-old friend as "Princess"? Oh, I know. This is so disturbing.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It seems no matter what I do in life I end up hating myself. I feel like a mess. ****, I don't like it here. It's dirty depressing and lonely. Not like where I was.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's getting colder and windier.....I still have to run.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

layitontheline said:


> Why does my father refer to my sister's 25-year-old friend as "Princess"? Oh, I know. This is so disturbing.


That reminds me of this movie called happiness where the dad had an obsession with his 8 year old son's best friend. :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually don't miss your "perfect, charming selfishness" - thank God.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I will no longer tolerate being used. and that one starts today.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Mercurochrome said:


> 1111 Morning Wood Ln does exist.


:lol

Yes!! I just finished my stupid art history final!!! Bye Bye art history, hope I never see u again. :banana


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Well that Barbara Walters special was a hour of my life I'll never get back. Snore.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I thought i was good at Mario World, but this hack is kicking my ***


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Well that Barbara Walters special was a hour of my life I'll never get back. Snore.


:lol

Wow - I am starting to get tired.....must have been the run and Arby's :idea


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Well that took a little longer than expected.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It is going to be 15 degrees and windy tomorrow.

And here is a picture of a seal pup...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is all so foreign to me still...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Interesting find on Google Maps just north of Smithville TX


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I am alone.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'd like to be somewhere else.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Rain OR snow. Please just pick one and stick with it, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS GOOD IN THIS WORLD. :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

She took that the complete opposite to how I was expecting, and for the better. Awesome.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Biology lesson starting at 3:10 today. So annoying to have a lesson this late in the afternoon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Why do i always leave homework til the last minute ?


I hear ya, brother. I do the same thing. :mum

I felt like a little school kid when my teacher called off our class last night. I wasn't finished homework or studying ~ we're on to the circulatory system sheez.

But now I have more time to spend with the familia, bake cookies for the peoples, finish up that homework and more time to study. Hooray! :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Rain OR snow. Please just pick one and stick with it, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS GOOD IN THIS WORLD. :blank


LMAO I hear ya! :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Easy, ready, willing, overtime,
Where does it stop,
where do you dare me
to draw the line?
You've got the body,
now you want my soul,
Don't even think about it,
say no go.

I-- I 'll do anything
that you want me to do,
And I'll do almost anything,
that you want me too, ooh,

But I can't go for that, (No can do)
No, I can't go for that, (No can do)
Oh, I can't go for that, (No can do)

I can't go for that,
can't go for that,
can't go for that.

I can go for being twice as nice,
I can go for just repeating
the same old lines.
Use the body,
now you want my soul
Ooh, forget about it,
now say no go.

I-- I'll do anything
that you want me to do,
And I'll do almost anything
that you want me to do,

But I can't go for that, (No can do)
No, I can't go for that, (No can do)
Oh, I can't go for that, (No can do)

~ Hall & Oates is on, I had to do it. It's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Where were you 
When I needed you? 
Well you could not be found. 
What can I do 
Oh I believed in you, 
You're running me around

Well you can take it as a warning 
Or take it anyway you like 
It's the lightning not the thunder 
You never know where it's gonna strike 

Our love's in jeopardy, baby ooh (2x)

Don't be cute 
Don't be funny now 
It's later than you think 
Oh what's the use 
Save your money now 
It's hanging on the brink

Don't let go while I'm hanging on 
'Cause I been hanging on so long 
It's so hard to be all alone 
I know you're not that strong 

~ I should have reverted to the "post random lyrics" ~ for this I aplogize, incase anyone is feeling mad or inconvienced in any way.

Listening 80's on XM. 

Catch ya'll on the flipside.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, you make my heart swell
Feels like I died and went to... heaven


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

God...I really can't wait until Friday is over. One hell of a week last week, this week and undoubtedly next week as well. Exam practice after exam practice after exam practice. I am really beginning to hate it here now. Why is it that probably every other college does their mocks in like, February or something and mine does it as soon as we get back from Christmas?! I am failing past exam papers as it is, let alone frickin mocks!!!

On another thought, why is it that, whenever I wait for the bus on the main road, the bus round the corner comes and then whenever I wait for the bus around the corner, the bus on the main road comes? Either, I am just bad luck or I have extremely bad instincts on which bus to wait for. Probably the latter.:rain

Anyways, that's the end of my [ranting] thoughts.:blah


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Wanted to create a mail account on Yahoo with my name, but it kept rejecting my request, telling me it's not gonna happen.
Knowing that the chances of an existing account with my name were slim, I tried it myself and typed a couple of passwords I used over the years. Turns out I am indeed the owner of said account, but I made it on yahoo.com*.cn* and, of course, it's in Chinese (or whatever uncomprehensable-by-me language is that). 
So, yeah... how's your Chinese?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's too cold today!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Omg. I just realized chocolate turned against me today...this cannot be good for our future, huh?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I missed something.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> LMAO I hear ya! :yes


Well, it looks like I got my wish. The only problem is, now it's snowing and colder than a mofo. :cry


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wonder how long I can live off Ichiban noodle soup.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I must have taken a short nap? :con


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ I bought a full box of those from the store once. It's a great way to save some cash. Lasted me a long time. I think I got tired of eating them before they ran out tho...heh.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to type faster -_- Now it appears that I bought a box of naps from the store...hmmm...interesting.

I just realized I was SSH'ed into my webhost's server for the past week. I had it open in a separate shell and just forgot about it...haha. I was mostly surprised that they apparently don't have an idle timeout limit.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

A small part of me let out a wee death cry (and died) upon hearing that.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank god for 5-HTP

I think this just saved my sanity by taking the edge off one of my top 10 worst migraines.


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

What's that smell? Seriously, what is it? Okay, bleaching the garbage disposal now, time for the big guns.



Thomas Paine said:


> Thank god for 5-HTP
> 
> I think this just saved my sanity by taking the edge off one of my top 10 worst migraines.


5-HTP did more for me than any rx drug I've ever tried, good stuff.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Drusilla said:


> 5-HTP did more for me than any rx drug I've ever tried, good stuff.


No kidding... I took three of them (instead of the recommended one/day) and now I feel like I took too much. But my migraine seems mostly gone.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

It wasn't as good as I thought it'd be......I guess it was supposed to be more of a drama slash _comedy_, and not an action/drama movie like I was expecting....Whatver, at least there were some parts that were hilarious


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm leaving in 15 minutes...6.15am...I think that's the earliest I've ever left for college.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am my mother's daughter. When did this happen?


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I am my mother's daughter. When did this happen?


Gets worse when you get older. Lately I've realized I AM my mother :?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This article examines the socially significant meanings generated through the
use of the French second-person singular pronominal address forms, tu and
vous. The enduring complexity of this address system derives from the
coexistence of two orders of indexical relations, which link particular patterns
of pronominal usage with various contextual dimensions. Speakers' strategic
use of pronominal forms and beliefs about the uses and users of language are
emphasized as crucial to understanding the logic and evolution of such
systems.

uke

If this article had a trachea, I would punch it in it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

all you see is darkness when the gun burst
the g36 melt your brain like a Pun verse

whhhhooooo...vinnie _still_ nice


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^wooooooooah creepy avatar.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> This article examines the socially significant meanings generated through the
> use of the French second-person singular pronominal address forms, tu and
> vous. The enduring complexity of this address system derives from the
> coexistence of two orders of indexical relations, which link particular patterns
> ...


:lol



inna sense said:


> all you see is darkness when the gun burst
> the g36 melt your brain like a Pun verse
> 
> whhhhooooo...vinnie _still_ nice


I love the smiley!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It has taken me _forever _to catch up on these random thoughts.

Did everyone miss me? Yes, I know you did. It's okay to cry about it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> It has taken me _forever _to catch up on these random thoughts.
> 
> Did everyone miss me? Yes, I know you did. It's okay to cry about it.


I _did_ (the missing thing, not the crying thing). But I figured you were trying to get away from SAS, so wasn't sure your absence was exactly a bad thing.

---------

Hahaha its the stupid juice I started drinking! I was drinking what was causing it while pondering what was causing it lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome back Strawberry!!!!

Also, life rules.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I keep thinking that tree is a person.....it's freakin me out man!!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

AHH I'M BLINDDD!!!!!!!!! *person turns on lights* Oh!! that's better =]


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I keep thinking that tree is a person.....it's freakin me out man!!


Take the fire extinguisher to it; make it look more appropriate for the season in white.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's still lookin at me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Well, it looks like I got my wish. The only problem is, now it's snowing and colder than a mofo. :cry


I know, it's colder than a mofo here too but it did stop snowing, we didn't get too much, just enough. You know what they say ~ be careful what you wish for ~ you just may get it.  *hugs* from the internets over to you. Yeah, brrrrrrrr. . . good thing I'll basically be in baking more cookies all day. It's my annual Christmas present for the family and neighbors. Takes a lot of time but I like to do it for them. It doesn't hurt that putting the oven on on a cold day, warms you up a bit. 

Lately, I've just been getting excited when the sun comes out. It's been cloudy for seemingly months and months. When I see it, I feel all refreshed and excited. Yay! What's that bright shining object in the sky? I like it! Come back more often, please! I've been missing you, my friend! 

Take it easy, Njodis.

okeokeoke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I must have taken a short nap? :con


lol, MM.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> This article examines the socially significant meanings generated through the
> use of the French second-person singular pronominal address forms, tu and
> vous. The enduring complexity of this address system derives from the
> coexistence of two orders of indexical relations, which link particular patterns
> ...


Punch it in the trachea anyway, I like that. Learning the human's anatomy and correlating terminology isn't easy but I wouldn't trade it for that shizzle any day. Good luck with it all!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

leonardess said:


> it's still lookin at me.




It sees you and all you do. At night, if you feel like a tree is standing at your bed watching you, it probably is. Just be prepared. :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> It has taken me _forever _to catch up on these random thoughts.
> 
> Did everyone miss me? Yes, I know you did. It's okay to cry about it.


I, indeed, have been crying, not knowing why, what I was missing. Now I know and I feel complete again. Thank you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd reply to everyone but for serious, I gotta get to baking. 

Ya'll take care and know that I LOVE YOU, whether you like it or not. True Story.

Catch ya'll on the flipside.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'd reply to everyone but for serious, I gotta get to baking.
> 
> Ya'll take care and know that I LOVE YOU, whether you like it or not. True Story.
> 
> Catch ya'll on the flipside.


for a second i thought it read "i'd like to reply to everyone but i'm too totally baked right now" LOL!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

God, such an awful day today but some how, Economics lesson makes up for it. 

_"Banzai, whenever I look at you, why is it that you're either asking questions or laughing at something but no one knows what?"_

:lol

Economics lesson = the few places where I have no SA whatsoever :yes

Thought #2: _"So lemme get this straight - you have like 10 A*s at GCSE, 1 A GCSE, 1 'A' AS maths, DiDA (equiv. 4 A* GCSEs), Cisco (equiv. to 2 GCSEs?), an art GCSE thing and a Btec so altogether, you have like, 24 + GCSEs/equivilants or something?!?"_

God...Some people in this world...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've made 3 romantic interests and 1 girlfriend cry in the past year.
Maybe I _should_ come with a warning.
"Warning: She will reach into your emotional nucleus and pull out anything she can find."


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ^wooooooooah creepy avatar.


:b



mind_games said:


> I love the smiley!


me too 



CoconutHolder said:


> I LOVE YOU


we love you as well



whatsername75 said:


> Well...that was embaressing :\
> Glad that everyone now thinks I'm an idiot.


im sorry...hope you can forget it soon


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

yep, summer is better than winter


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> yep, summer is better than winter


that's fake yo!! winter could kick summer bullocks!

i want to see a super cheesy cartoon with epic mountain vs. volleyball court fighting scenes now!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I've made 3 romantic interests and 1 girlfriend cry in the past year.
> Maybe I _should_ come with a warning.
> "Warning: She will reach into your emotional nucleus and pull out anything she can find."


I've made at least three men cry in my life. Robert Smith lied.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I _did_ (the missing thing, not the crying thing). But I figured you were trying to get away from SAS, so wasn't sure your absence was exactly a bad thing.


Oh, come on. You cried! Admit it already.  Otherwise you don't get nudes.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm done w/ finals! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

befuddlement


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Demerzel said:


> I'm done w/ finals! :banana :banana :banana


congrats!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I PASSED MY ALGEBRA CLASS!!! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I finished another six mile run......25F outside!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So cold...don't wanna have a huge electric bill though


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I wanted to go run today but my roommate had his girl over with her clothes all over and I didn't want to leave and come back to shower because I'm shy and blah blah blah. Ef you see kay em ee. :lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yesterday, I was contended on what my definition of slang is. So, what is it then? Is not saying your t's and th's *a* version of cockney - just a very light version? Similar to how there are different variations of SA? :con


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's almost 8:30 already? Sigh.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

It depends upon what the meaning of the word ‘is’ is.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I could really use a hug...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> It's almost 8:30 already? Sigh.


4 mins early :wife



Neptunus said:


> I could really use a hug...


:squeeze

--------------

Hmm, suddenly everything else is just boring..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hungover. Ouch.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Oh you party animal tutliputli!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Hungover. Ouch.


Naughty! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol Ospi and strawberry, you wouldn't think I was a naughty party animal if you knew what I was doing! Just a night in with some ales, listening to very loud music on my new CD player with my dad. It was all very tame.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

whatsername75 said:


> Well...that was embaressing :\
> Glad that everyone now thinks I'm an idiot.


Oh you had one of those days too huh? hmm ..


Demerzel said:


> I'm done w/ finals! :banana :banana :banana


mmmmhhmmm ..



rcapo89 said:


> I PASSED MY ALGEBRA CLASS!!! :boogie


hmmmmmm mmm..



Neptunus said:


> I could really use a hug...


hmmmmmm mmmmmmmmhmmmm ..

GROUP HUG MOTHER****ERS!! 

:group !


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

WOOOOO!!!! 

:group


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad I inspired a "group hug." :lol 

Thanks guys!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww thats a cute looking red chilli. ... <bites>  oooooeeee oeeeoeeeoeoeoe flood with orange juice naoooooooooooo


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Glad I inspired a "group hug." :lol
> 
> Thanks guys!


you're welcome


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL, I am in such a lovey mood that after killing a few guys online in COD I offered hugs haha.






















didn't go down well.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I thought you joined our group hug? /shrugs /hugs?
-------
I had wayyy too much dessert and realized .. was that whole plate in the fridge meant just for me?  There's gonna be some explaining to do come morning time :teeth
------
oh look there's this button called 'Edit'


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I had wayyy too much dessert and realized .. was that whole plate in the fridge meant just for me?  There's gonna be some explaining to do come morning time :teeth


I know what you mean. A few minutes ago my mom comes to me:
_- Where are the cookies?_ :bat
_- Oh, I ate those. :yes
- But... but they were there just the other day. :blank
- What do you need them for, anyway? :con
- Well, I wanted to eat some. :sus_

So, I guess I should probably go and buy some cookies now... :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> I know what you mean. A few minutes ago my mom comes to me:
> _- Where are the cookies?_ :bat
> _- Oh, I ate those. :yes
> - But... but they were there just the other day. :blank
> ...


You could use any existing medical conditions (or even ones that she doesn't have) as an excuse. 'I didn't want you to die from diabetes' etc. I think I'll go with, 'Its just not good for you'.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

zomgz said:


> for a second i thought it read "i'd like to reply to everyone but i'm too totally baked right now" LOL!!


LOL I LOVE IT! :yes

I think I should have been, for reals. It might have went better. I ended up being in a bad mood toward hour number 3 and couldn't shake it. I shoulda been bakin' myself! hahahaha. I burnt the last two batches anyway and therefore felt like this::mum


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you fanker, whoever you are. That was my proper prep'd attack and now you've made my target leaner = reduced gains.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm you're biggest fan, I'll follow you until you love me
Papa, paparazzi
Baby there's no other superstar you know that I'll be 
Your papa, paparazzi


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mind_games said:


> You could use any existing medical conditions (or even ones that she doesn't have) as an excuse. 'I didn't want you to die from diabetes' etc. I think I'll go with, 'Its just not good for you'.


lmao, I love it. 
I like your idea. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I've made at least three men cry in my life. Robert Smith lied.


Make 'em all cry! Life is too short.

Our job is to make them all cry and blame them all for everything!

AMEN!!!!!!!!! 

Besides, Robert Smith, that guy lies about EVERYTHING. I bet if you ask him, he'll say we never even dated. Really, I made him cry too, then blamed him for it. He still wounded.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I'm you're biggest fan, I'll follow you until you love me
> Papa, paparazzi
> Baby there's no other superstar you know that I'll be
> Your papa, paparazzi


I have this freakin' song in my head.

Okay. . back to your regularly scheduled programming. 

<3


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I have this freakin' song in my head.
> 
> Okay. . back to your regularly scheduled programming.
> 
> <3


You remind me of Cartman singing it. :yes



mind_games said:


> You could use any existing medical conditions (or even ones that she doesn't have) as an excuse. 'I didn't want you to die from diabetes' etc. I think I'll go with, 'Its just not good for you'.


Not that big of an issue for her this whole health thing; at least that's the vibe I'm getting from the constant smoking she does.
Anyway, I got the cookies and I'm back from the store now. While I was there I kept obsessing on a big bottle of Pepsi (2.5L) and a big jar of Nutella (1Kg), but somehow I managed to get out of there without getting those. I know I would've enjoyed them for maybe an hour but then the reality of gaining weight would hit; and I don't enjoy reality that much, so yeah... :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> You remind me of Cartman singing it.:yes


I <3 <3 <3 Cartman. 

"Hippies. They're everywhere. They wanna save the earth, but all they do is smoke pot and smell bad."

"If some sissy chick tried to kick my *** I would say hey, missy, go knit me a sweater before I slap you in the face!"

"I'm trying to make the best out of a bad situation. I don't need to hear crap from a bunch of hippie freaks living in denial! Screw you guys, I'm going home."

Okay I'm really going now. Catch ya'll on the flipside.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, come on. You cried! Admit it already.  Otherwise you don't get nudes.


how did i miss this post? Viewing the internet through this computer is like trying to look into the future using a crystal ball. It shows you some bits but not the whole picture. 
--
I won't admit to crying, but how about I offer a compromise. It involves handcuffs .. :blank


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't think you read that message carefully. It involved you crying and her showing the nudes, so you better start chopping those onions. :b


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Good day today...man, it's been years since I've been on a bouncy castle :lol

On another thought, yay! I have 20 hours of volunteering signed already...5 more to go for a certificate which I really wanna get done by the end of next week before the end of the school term (hopefully):boogie


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Good day today...man, it's been years since I've been on a bouncy castle :lol


I don't think I've ever been this jealous of anyone. :lol

Well done on the volunteering too!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Girl I love you so much,
I wish we could be together.
Unfortunately we can’t because
I’m rich and famous and you’re not

But, why dont you just go out and buy my album,
and tell your friends about it too
so that they also go out and buy it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I half-cleaned up my family room already....time for a SAS break :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I went with my heart for once.  It's done, there's no going back. And I don't care lol I feel alive and human for the first time in a long while.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The SAS break continues! :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I love you, sweet ale.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I just finished lesson 5 (out of 31) of a Photoshop tutorial. 
Damn, I considered myself quite good with it, but now I'm learning a whole lot of new stuff; and I'm only at the beginning. :clap


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Why do people keep telling me my weight is fine, yet I feel like I need to loose 20 lbs to be normal...


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Prakas said:


> Why do people keep telling me my weight is fine, yet I feel like I need to loose 20 lbs to be normal...


I know the feeling very well. They're just jealous. :b
Btw, what are your stats?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

It is cold as ****!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Everybody's working for the weekend.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

It's 11PM, -6°C (20°F) and I'm going out for a walk. If I'll manage to run for about 3min, fine, if not, oh well. 
Cold weather, here I come. :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> The SAS break continues! :lol


LOL!!!!!!!!! You too?? So many of us!!!!!!!! I had no idea you were taking a break too! Then again, being a moderator ~ that would be quite hard, I know! LOL!!! You are great. God bless.  With you being a Christian, I know Jesus tells us not to judge, lest ye be judged and I love how you show that. Pls never stop being a moderator here, I'd miss seeing you everywhere! <3 

Off to bake more (cookies that is) while my children are missing. Crap, where did I hide them today? Oh well, just another day of not attending to them at all, playing with them or teaching them about life. What a crappy mom am I? At least they are having fun in the basement. Yeah, that's right! I put them there. I forgot. 

:yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thewall said:


> Everybody's working for the weekend.


I like the sound of that! :yes

80's, bring 'em on I say!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> I just finished lesson 5 (out of 31) of a Photoshop tutorial.
> Damn, I considered myself quite good with it, but now I'm learning a whole lot of new stuff; and I'm only at the beginning. :clap


Awesome! Keep it up!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It sure is cold outside...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> It sure is cold outside...


Sheet, you are not kidding. *warms you up with love*

Okay off to finish baking for real this time. See? I say something then I change my mind. I mean, who does that? Weirdos, that's who! 

*maybe* I'll let the kids out. 
That's right, they aren't home right now! I forgot. . . again!!!! 

Everyone take care now, ya hear? <3


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I jumped without looking back best feeling ever! I wouldnt change it for anything! :love2


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:blush :yay


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Demerzel said:


> I went with my heart for once.  It's done, there's no going back. And I don't care lol I feel alive and human for the first time in a long while.


:clap :clap :clap



rcapo89 said:


> It sure is cold outside...


Hey you're back soon than expected (or did I sleep into Jan last night?)! Good to see ya


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Demerzel said:


> I went with my heart for once.  It's done, there's no going back. And I don't care lol I feel alive and human for the first time in a long while.


Awesome mate, it really does feel so awesome!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

d-FENCE d-FENCE deeeeeeefence woooooo <flashing> _and _he was ranked no.14!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, so I'm back from my walk.
Good news is that it was so cold, there was nobody out ans I had the streets all for myself.
Bad news is that there's definetly something wrong with my body, since my back hurts like hell when I try to run and I have trouble breathing if I increase my effort.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> I went with my heart for once.  It's done, there's no going back. And I don't care lol I feel alive and human for the first time in a long while.


DOESNT IT! Well I am glad you are feeling that way its a wonderful feeling :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't want tomorrow to come.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Stella! :um Stella!! 

No idea where I heard that before, it just came to mind; random enough for ya? :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go to the store.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why buy a mattress anywhere else?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My ceiling looks bumpy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like my new coat.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:clapHouse is on tonight! :banana


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> how did i miss this post? Viewing the internet through this computer is like trying to look into the future using a crystal ball. It shows you some bits but not the whole picture.
> --
> I won't admit to crying, but how about I offer a compromise. It involves handcuffs .. :blank


Someone else doesn't want them, so you're my second choice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No fast forward feature. I guess i have to grind the old school way...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Someone else doesn't want them, so you're my second choice.


I can live with that .
--------

Feels like I'm holding back a tidal wave of thoughts about today's social interactions and critizing them and ruminating over n over again about them. I seem to be going okay so far.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You're fine. Nobody said anything to you and the interactions were positive. You do not have anything to worry about.

I am in a similar boat so the thought can apply to me, too.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I hate snow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm just going to reply to some messages and then I'm taking my leave for the week again. If anyone will miss me that much feel free to ask for my email in the next hour or two. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww strawberry


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Bye everyone, don't cry! I'll be back home soon. 

(I'm referring to SAS as home, by the way.)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Bye everyone, don't cry! I'll be back home soon.
> 
> (I'm referring to SAS as home, by the way.)


But but but tears lead to the nudes, you said! :b

Bye. Get **** done missy


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"moving to a light house you and I" sounds perfect :yay


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Seriously, SAS needs some sort of inbuilt breathaliser that prevents drunkards from posting and embarrassing themselves.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im hungry :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> "moving to a light house you and I" sounds perfect :yay


 That does sound pretty incredible! He would be a lucky guy!!! 



tutliputli said:


> Seriously, SAS needs some sort of inbuilt breathaliser that prevents drunkards from posting and embarrassing themselves.


 hahaha, I seen none of the sort recently!!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> hahaha, I seen none of the sort recently!!!


Heh, you are obviouly not under the influence of Ray Kurzweil.:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> That does sound pretty incredible! He would be a lucky guy!!!
> 
> hahaha, I seen none of the sort recently!!!


Thanks for protecting my dignity :lol


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

hey, tuttifrutti, had a nice sleep? :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol, no! I had the worst sleep ever. Woke up at 5.45am with a banging headache, still drunk. So I was just lying awake, feeling like ****.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Doesn't sound like fun... :roll

You need more practice. :yes
A proper drinking night should be over when _the rum's gone_ and the person involved is passed out until noon. That's what it says in the book, I didn't make the rules... 

On a side note... changed my avatar to fit the season. :teeth


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I really want food, but dunno what I want to eat.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't think you should be allowed to "like" any of my statuses until I kick your ***. Because if I don't and you keep doing this, I'll become a very angry person and no one likes me to be an angry person. Everyone likes this version of me. So take one for the team - come over, I'll beat you up, and then we can have ice cream, OK?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Doesn't sound like fun... :roll
> 
> You need more practice. :yes
> A proper drinking night should be over when _the rum's gone_ and the person involved is passed out until noon. That's what it says in the book, I didn't make the rules...
> ...


For a change I wasn't drinking rum - I had some lovely summery ales. But I think you're right, next time I need to ensure I attain unconsciousness so I get a good night's sleep. :lol

I noticed your avatar recently acquired a little santa hat. Cute!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I know that was Claudia Black's voice, I recognized it. Why couldn't she have hosted the VGAs instead of having her do the voice overs?! If it's about looks, she's certainly hot enough to host the VGAs


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

aaaand it's raining again.

I just realized that I've been making an exceptionally high number of comments/complaints on the weather lately. Apparently I am transforming into an elderly man.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I just found out today was Sunday (well, still is for I'm-too-lazy-to-do-the-math # of hours). Meh... is not like it matters that much. :roll

You know what I haven't seen in a long time? Yes, you're right, a rainbow. Do you have one? :sus

And another thing. What's with all the lurkers around this forum? Just post something! What, it's not like you'd care if people judged you or anything... :um


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

1 more week aka 5 more days until Christmas break. I wonder if I will bother to go to college on the last day considering I only have to come in for 2 hours and on top of that, another 2 hours of travelling. I think my form is having a party as well which I want to avoid. Speaking [thinking rather] of parties, I was meant to buy some food to bring in tomorrow for an "_English party_". Ah well.

ETA: Ok...so...Joe [Mc something] wins X factor...Personally, I think that Olly guy sings better but in a show where looks give you an extra boost, it's no wonder. But meh, what can you do about it.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> That does sound pretty incredible! He would be a lucky guy!!!
> 
> hahaha, I seen none of the sort recently!!!


Wow I had no had one drink befoe posting that! Its a song people!:mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> Wow I had no had one drink befoe posting that! Its a song people!:mum


haha, it's a great song also!!!!! 

Ahh another swell morning.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't wait to finish wrapping presents! Meanwhile I'd love some holiday cookies.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just killed a fly roughly the size of an infant with wings. I actually feared for my life at one point during the struggle.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate being poor.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I love it. :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta run


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn, my little brother is getting good at guitar way too fast. Look out world.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

That home made bread is ****ing good. I have a feeling it wont last long.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Ate too much yesterday. And now I'm continuing that trend by drinking too much; water, that is. 
Hmm... maybe I won't eat at all today. Could I actually do that? Not sure if I have the willpower...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I suck at life, and I don't mean the board game.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

It's 4AM. I'm bored, I'm tired, my mind's working on minimal power to save energy. :shock
I think I'm going to play the (virtual) piano on FL. My neighbours shall love me! :twisted


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm actually feeling better nowadays. What a nice change of pace.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> 4am?! Sheesh. Go to bed :b


I can't. There's no point. I need to drive my mom to the hospital at around 6. She's weirdly excited about this, since she hasn't been in one in over 20 years; hopefully she won't have to be there for more than a few days.

Anyway... I want an instrument that sounds like one of those synths you hear in all these hip-hop songs, but I can't seem to find it. So many and so useless. How can I make a #1 hip-hop hit with a Chopin sounding piano?... :roll


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> I'm always up past 4am.


Well, technically, so am I. However there's usually some sleep involved prior to that. :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

huh said:


> :lol


OMG is that serious! thats crazy funny....


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally... let the zombie killin' movie commence!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't left my house in four days. What a life... :blank


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I haven't left my house in four days. What a life... :blank


Are you on house arrest, or it's just too cool in there? :b
I'm pretty familiar with that, I mostly get out if I need to buy something. There's an idea for you, go buy yourself a pair of shoelaces; don't matter if you don't need them, at least you'll be out, right?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> :lol


Green Man meets Millennium Man - a blue dude with the number 1000 on his chest in white letters. :lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Are you on house arrest, or it's just too cool in there? :b
> I'm pretty familiar with that, I mostly get out if I need to buy something. There's an idea for you, go buy yourself a pair of shoelaces; don't matter if you don't need them, at least you'll be out, right?


Well I won't be able to buy "shoelaces" since both of my parents are working tomorrow. I still don't have a car.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> Well I won't be able to buy "shoelaces" since both of my parents are working tomorrow. I still don't have a car.


Yeah, but what I meant was to walk over some store for whatever you might want to get, that was just some random thing. 
Of course, if you live too far from said store, or the weather sucks, then it might be a problem.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I didn't do any laundry today. I suppose tomorrow I will be fashioning an outfit consisting of garbage bags and elastic bands.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

complex said:


> OMG is that serious! thats crazy funny....


Nah, but sometimes it's hard to tell the real news for the onion stories anymore =D


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I can't wait to finish wrapping presents! Meanwhile I'd love some holiday cookies.


Come on over, dear, we have plenty!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Someone at church seemed impatient with me today, and it hurt my feelings. I wish I understood what people were saying to me the first time, instead of me needing to question and repeat everything they say in order for me to understand it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

epril said:


> Come on over, dear, we have plenty!


:boogieBest thing ever.

Him: "I actually don't want anyone's 'bad romance.' I have a good romance."
Her: "I don't think you get the point of the song...."
Him: "I don't think you get the point of music."

OMG. *jumps up and down* Let the fight begin!opcorn


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Yeah, but what I meant was to walk over some store for whatever you might want to get, that was just some random thing.
> Of course, if you live too far from said store, or the weather sucks, then it might be a problem.


Yeah it would take me at least an hour to walk to the nearest store. lol
But thanks for trying to help Cosmin.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> Nah, but sometimes it's hard to tell the real news for the onion stories anymore =D


Like that one on the "real" news where Obama was accepting the Nobel Peace Prize. Took me a while to realize I wasn't watching The Onion.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, I'm back from the hospital.

Do you know that feeling when it's so cold, your hands freeze beyond a certain point that it actually starts to feel like they're burning? Yeah, that's how cold it is. And it only took like 100m for this.
I'm just typing this to move my fingers and get some blood in there.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blah.

goodnight, world.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> Yeah it would take me at least an hour to walk to the nearest store. lol
> But thanks for trying to help Cosmin.


Well, that's really a bummer. But, if you're up to it, you might try going.
On Jan 1 2009 I walked 55 km in about 8h. It was such a peaceful place to be, everybody inside from partying, just lame ol' me roaming the streets. :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cosmin said:


> Well, that's really a bummer. But, if you're up to it, you might try going.
> On Jan 1 2009 I walked 55 km in about 8h. It was such a peaceful place to be, everybody inside from partying, just lame ol' me roaming the streets. :teeth


55km? That's (English computation) 35 miles! 
That's an awful long distance.

Was that why you were in the hospital?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> 55km? That's (English computation) 35 miles!
> That's an awful long distance.
> 
> Was that why you were in the hospital?


Yes, apparently it is a long distance. I tried to repeat it, but I couldn't.

And no, it has nothing to do with the hospital (that was on Jan 1st, almost a year ago). I just went there to take my mom. They want to keep her under investigations for a few days because she might have some problems, not sure what.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No chat reallllly sucks, specially when someone is alseep! Oh wells, time to go play with the puppies haha.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I wonder how the crime rate vs time graph looks over an average day. Would anyone bother committing crimes at 8am, for example? I'd be too lazy. I might sub-contract my job to a morning person/robber though, hah.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Am I over her or not? @$%&!! I can't decide! // Well .. have you seen the ****ing competition??? Have you?? Oh yeah, and the minor fact that she doesn't seem to think the same way about you. Oooooh and those other wee details about how logistically it couldn't work and a certain principle of yours conflicts with hers, ...making a life together impossible. But none of this comes to mind when I see her face. /end rant


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

littlebigplanet can kiss my cutesy ***. who the hell wants different and creative. bring on the violence and gore.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I would like some support right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Am I over her or not? @$%&!! I can't decide! // Well .. have you seen the ****ing competition??? Have you?? Oh yeah, and the minor fact that she doesn't seem to think the same way about you. Oooooh and those other wee details about how logistically it couldn't work and a certain principle of yours conflicts with hers, ...making a life together impossible. But none of this comes to mind when I see her face. /end rant





strawberryjulius said:


> I would like some support right now.


 :hug


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

**** this.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> :hug





strawberryjulius said:


> **** this.


:|
:group


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I shouldn't be on here when I'm feeling like this, should I? I think it's making me worse.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I would like some support right now.


:squeeze

Feeling creeped out by people who visit my profile but have absolutely no information about themselves on theirs WHATSOEVER. Reveal yourselves!

Also, I wish the people who're viewing the house would go away now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I shouldn't be on here when I'm feeling like this, should I? I think it's making me worse.


Go have a warm shower or do some reading, it helps me calm when I am feeling overwhelmed.

--------

I agree Tutli, specially when they are members who never post either, though then again on a social anxiety forum there will always be a lot of members who are unable to post, but it still makes me wonder sometimes.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Go have a warm shower or do some reading, it helps me calm when I am feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> --------
> 
> I agree Tutli, specially when they are members who never post either, though then again on a social anxiety forum there will always be a lot of members who are unable to post, but it still makes me wonder sometimes.


Yeah, most of them don't seem to post anything either. I'd feel more at ease with these people if they at least had their gender and vague location on their profiles. I guess I just get paranoid that someone I know is spying on me. :afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My boyfriend's online now so I guess I'll log off again. Thanks everyone. Bye for now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Yeah, most of them don't seem to post anything either. I'd feel more at ease with these people if they at least had their gender and vague location on their profiles. I guess I just get paranoid that someone I know is spying on me. :afr


All the more reason to ensure you don't post any info on here which you would feel is giving up too much of yourself.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> All the more reason to ensure you don't post any info on here which you would feel is giving up too much of yourself.


Yeah... *deletes pictures from picture thread*

My profile is vague I think, I'd never put my first name or specific location on there. I think I am just being paranoid about it though. No one cares that much to track me down on here. And if they do, they've got issues. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hehe yeah, I would certainly like to think there are no people like that here. Who knows tutli, maybe they just want to learn from your posts!

Anyway, I shall get back to my movie teehee.

2 hours until she is awake :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Yeah... *deletes pictures from picture thread*
> 
> My profile is vague I think, I'd never put my first name or specific location on there. I think I am just being paranoid about it though. No one cares that much to track me down on here. And if they do, they've got issues. :b


Hmm thats a good reminder for me to take my pics down too, haha. I have become complacent recently.

----

Turns out there _is _an Optimoose. Yeyaaaaaa


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Hmm thats a good reminder for me to take my pics down too, haha. I have become complacent recently.


No point, really. People don't seem to care tham much about your pictures. :b
...Aaaaand, now I have the female population of SAS planning my assasination. Flame on! :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I would like some support right now.


:squeeze


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Obviously Santa Claus doesn't suffer from migraines.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sacred said:


> littlebigplanet can kiss my cutesy ***. who the hell wants different and creative. bring on the violence and gore.


That game blows something fierce. It's only a platformer(and a very poor one at that) with an advanced level editor. Nintendo could do just as much with mario bros if they released their own level editor.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm such a *****


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Damn it, I was actually feeling a bit better today, but now I went out, was in a few social situations, realized (again) I'm incapable of being comfortable and natural and don't know how to enjoy being around people; I think I even managed to offend someone (made an anxious sarcastic comment but, unlike here, there was no disclaimer signature), I froze my butt off while being outside and now I'm back in front of my computer moaning about it like a... I dunno, a moaner and I can just feel the self esteem level growing (just like a tumor).
Oh, and did I mention I drove for 30min, in a very, very busy traffic, at night, with my sunglasses on? Yeah, how can anyone not like me? :roll


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Damn it, I was actually feeling a bit better today, but now I went out, was in a few social situations, realized (again) I'm incapable of being comfortable and natural and don't know how to enjoy being around people; I think I even managed to offend someone (made an anxious sarcastic comment *but, unlike here, there was no disclaimer signature*), I froze my butt off while being outside and now I'm back in front of my computer moaning about it like a... I dunno, a moaner and I can just feel the self esteem level growing (just like a tumor).
> Oh, and did I mention I drove for 30min, in a very, very busy traffic, at night, with my sunglasses on? Yeah, how can anyone not like me? :roll


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Like that one on the "real" news where Obama was accepting the Nobel Peace Prize. Took me a while to realize I wasn't watching The Onion.


:lol :haha


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's the most wonderful time of the year.

...........................


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I swear to god I will find the person that alarm belongs to and punch their FACE IN!!!!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Today is going to be a great day!  Stomach ache or not! Life is good... 
I have a great family with tons of support at the moment how can this go wrong! I have also found this amazing person that can always make me smile even when I am feeling a little down... <3


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I know it doesn't seem like it but I put a lot on the line every day, just not in the way you expect me to.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Tomorrow...I am going to do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My first of ELEVEN vacation days!
I have barely started cleaning the house!


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Oompa Loompa doopidy doo
I've got another puzzle for you.
Oompa Loompa doopidy dee
If you are wise you'll listen to me.

What do you get when you're terribly SHY?
Won't talk to folks or look them in the EYE.
Sitting alone never saying a WORD
People will find that quite AB-SURD!
They'll
think
you
don't
like
them!

Oompa Loompa doopidy da
If you're not anxious you will go far.
You will live in happiness too
Like the Oompa Loompa doopidy doo!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Bah... it's been a few hours already since I got home, I got some sleep (my sleeping pattern is totally random) and I'm still anxious/frustrated/depressed.
Got no one to talk to; not sure if I'd be able to right now, but it would be nice to just have the option.
Was thinking of looking around some forums that deal with depression & stuff, but then I realized that might not be such a good idea, so I'll better try to force myself to continue with the Photoshop course.
Crap, sometimes it's just too damn hard when nothing is going my way. :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get running in the next ten minutes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel like whistling and skipping down the street,


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> I suck at life, and I don't mean the board game.


That was funny and sad at the same time. *hugs*

You have a marvelous way to make comedy out of hard situations/life, don't ever lose that. You have a great talent there.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> My first of ELEVEN vacation days!
> I have barely started cleaning the house!


Live it up! 

I tried packing too much in yesterday. . . so I was cleaning a lot and in a hurry before going to my a Christmas musical my niece was in. So, in the process and cleaning dust off the radiators, I gave myself a gash above my eye on the corner of a glass topped computer desk. I survived though. Only a little blood.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I feel like whistling and skipping down the street,


:um You on the sauce again? :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"No one can hurt us without our permission." ~ D.C.

Brilliant. So true. Simple and common sense ~ but something we don't really take into account or think about at times. Good to remember.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My coworkers are supplying me with everything I thought I was going to have to buy - furniture! Kitchen table, coffee table, couch, and an armchair coming my way. Aside from my neverending sinus headache, I actually experienced my first ever "good" Monday. Christmas bonus!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My coworkers are supplying me with everything I thought I was going to have to buy - furniture! Kitchen table, coffee table, couch, and an armchair coming my way. Aside from my neverending sinus headache, I actually experienced my first ever "good" Monday. Christmas bonus!


:high5 I had an oddly decent Monday as well. I have a migraine, but I can't really feel it because I got some medicine that works. All without having to be harassed by doctors who think I'm not really in pain.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You're a ****ty friend.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It sure is foggy outside... :um


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Country Story and Zoo World FTW


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice! Someone made a translation for this game. Now i can figure out what they're saying and which items does what :lol. Silly Japanese rpg's.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Forest Gump's mom said it. ""Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get." 

Just when you think the storm is at least half calmed, a thunderstorm errupts. Sometimes a hurricane. . . maybe a tornado. Guess you just gotta know and use the tools to deal with it all. Nothing is easy. Then again, nothing truely worth it is easy. But when does the break come? Who am I to complain though. Look at Jesus. . . he just kept on truckin' ~ 

Gotta get control over my own emotions. Can't control anyone else. True story.

g'night all.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> :um You on the sauce again? :b


The sauce of life


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The CentOS installer sure is a fragile little *******. I've been able to crash it several times just going through a normal install process.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My mouth sure is dry...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Today was a great day! Mondays normally do suck but this one not bad at all! Life is good... I think I will call an old friend and let them know life is sure worth living! <3

You know who you are thanks for making my life amazing this past week or so! xoxox


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Why do I even try?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why can't everyone be nice, just for the sake of being nice? I'd sure have less anxiety if people worked that way.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> Why do I even try?


:| :squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> No point, really. People don't seem to care tham much about your pictures. :b
> ...Aaaaand, now I have the female population of SAS planning my assasination. Flame on! :lol


GET OFF THE FORUM!! :wife


Today was really awesome, by the way. Despite the fact that I haven't hear back from her or the job I went to the interview for.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> No point, really...:b


lol, didn't see this post until I saw SBJ's post above :b.

Hmpf! I am not worried about the people who don't care about my pics. I only worry that a few who might know me might recognize me. It only takes one person ...

-------

Anyhoo I don't have any random thoughts. Except hey I'm kinda going well with this IM convo. No rush. Wouldn't say I'm going spectacularly, but there's no SA, and we're having a relaxed chat at a relaxed pace. No discomfort about silences; at least on my side (and hopefully on her side too). Maybe I should bring up these things at every IM chat to establish a more relaxed environment right off the mark.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dentist and psych appointments tomorrow!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> lol, didn't see this post until I saw SBJ's post above :b.
> 
> Hmpf! I am not worried about the people who don't care about my pics. I only worry that a few who might know me might recognize me. It only takes one person ...


You should also be worried about that one person that might find you attractive...and find out exactly where you live...and stalk you and install a video camera in your shower. :um


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

mind_games said:


> Am I over her or not? @$%&!! I can't decide! // Well .. have you seen the ****ing competition??? Have you?? Oh yeah, and the minor fact that she doesn't seem to think the same way about you. Oooooh and those other wee details about how logistically it couldn't work and a certain principle of yours conflicts with hers, ...making a life together impossible. But none of this comes to mind when I see her face. /end rant


Sorry to hear of your befuddled heart, that's never an enviable condition. In my experience, however, you can't really "decide" these matters; your rational mind has a laughably small influence over how you will feel about this mystery lady. That she is still causing you so much consternation can only mean that you're still interested, so don't give up! There will always be a thousand impediments, each seemingly capable of derailing your efforts single-handedly, but if you only keep on, regardless, they will more than likely reveal themselves to be not nearly so menacing as you had thought. Plus, if you quit now you'll only drive yourself mad wondering what might have been. You're not defeated yet, so don't stop 'til it's over! Love conquers all, etc.

Anyways, sorry for that, I am an incurable sap.



TheDaffodil said:


> I know it doesn't seem like it but I put a lot on the line every day, just not in the way you expect me to.


I may not know the exact context Daffodil, but I nevertheless know exactly what you mean(and if I'm miles off, oh well)! Don't let others convince you that your efforts aren't good enough, or that you ought to be pushing harder. They may be invisible, but just because they can't see them doesn't make your exertions any less substantial.



Ospi said:


> I feel like whistling and skipping down the street,


Yaaaay! This plan of yours sounds airtight.

Bit of a rough day today. As is so often the case with me, I've been iron when I should be steel. Maybe next time....


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Some things never change.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

<3


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yes, I also made a cake today. How could I forget? It's currently lying in wait, deliciously, within my fridge. The poor, unsuspecting soul who'll be receiving it tomorrow won't know what hit her (I will, though; it will be 3 kinds of organic chocolate and homemade icing).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sounds amazing smurfy!!!! Damn I need to learn to bake so I can indulge in such things!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You should also be worried about that one person that might find you attractive...and find out exactly where you live...and stalk you and install a video camera in your shower. :um


I wonder, if two stalkers get together, will they have little stalker kids that stalk their parents and their classmates and their kindergarten teachers?? :um



papaSmurf said:


> Sorry to hear of your befuddled heart..


You're right! After all, all it takes is a bunch of sticks n stones to hurt the bones .. of my competitors and put them out of contention .. permanently :teeth:teeth:teeth. I won't give up just yet . But the most menacing thought is that she won't like me the way I like her...

Anyway I'm in a much better mood now. That slump was triggered when she put up a new facebook profile picture .. and I wanted to be there with her in that pic.. but enough of that.



papaSmurf said:


> Bit of a rough day today. As is so often the case with me, I've been iron when I should be steel. Maybe next time....


:squeeze <----- I feel like I'm diluting the effect of this smiley through over-use. I mean it everytime though.



papaSmurf said:


> Oh yes, I also made a cake today. How could I forget? It's currently lying in wait, deliciously, within my fridge. *The poor, unsuspecting soul who'll be receiving it tomorrow won't know what hit her* *(I will, though;* it will be 3 kinds of organic chocolate and homemade icing).


:lol love the way you worded that.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how many potatoes does it take to sit a badger?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I wonder, if two stalkers get together, will they have little stalker kids that stalk their parents and their classmates and their kindergarten teachers?? :um


Let's find out. 

Ew..I'm kidding. :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ah 3am, the muttering hour.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KyleThomas said:


> Oompa Loompa doopidy doo
> I've got another puzzle for you.
> Oompa Loompa doopidy dee
> If you are wise you'll listen to me.
> ...


i like that


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Let's find out.
> 
> Ew..I'm kidding. :b


:lol

------

facepalm x 3


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

inna sense said:


> i like that


me toooo


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why can't I be satisfied with anything, ever? ******* hell. Not fair.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> how many potatoes does it take to sit a badger?


Only one but it has to be mashed with chives, cheddar cheese and garlic.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

sbj and mg, get a room you too! :hug (think what you want about this emoticon) might try bigbrother or something like that since you're obviously quite into that stuff. :whip ya freaks! :mum

so I had like 4 coffees in the past hour. :cup is that much? shut up! :twak
I have lots of energy now :banana, I feel like the energizer bunny on crack :evil, outside's started snowing so that's not an option :rain, therefore I'm on here making people uncomfortable. :twisted who's next? :bat


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Someone is about to crash hard!!!!! roflzcopterz

I just spent far too long organising facebook, but it's all neat and tidy and kewl now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> sbj and mg, get a room you too! :hug (think what you want about this emoticon) might try bigbrother or something like that since you're obviously quite into that stuff. :whip ya freaks! :mum
> 
> so I had like 4 coffees in the past hour. :cup is that much? shut up! :twak
> I have lots of energy now :banana, I feel like the energizer bunny on crack :evil, outside's started snowing so that's not an option :rain, therefore I'm on here making people uncomfortable. who's next? :bat


:lol You can totally tell you're hyper. Look at all those jiving smilies!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I know, almost makes me want to party!!!!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Why does it feel like success comes in the places I don't care much about, and the things I really try fail?

I've done well in school, been accepted into journalism school (only the top 1/6 from the entry exam are accepted) and got a personal call out of the blue from a casting agent that had noticed me when one of my friends was in a movie and now wanted me in a new one - I chickened out though :um

But social things where I really try and put in so much energy just seems like bashing my head against a wall.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Only one but it has to be mashed with chives, cheddar cheese and garlic.


you really know your badgers. and your spuds.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

_I've been trying to figure something in my head, and maybe you can help me out, yeah? When a person is insane, as you clearly are, do you know that you're insane? Maybe you're just sitting around, reading "Guns and Ammo", masturbating in your own feces, do you just stop and go, "Wow! It is amazing how ****ing crazy I really am!"? Yeah. Do you guys do that? _


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zephys said:


> Why does it feel like success comes in the places I don't care much about, and the things I really try fail?
> 
> I've done well in school, been accepted into journalism school (only the top 1/6 from the entry exam are accepted) and got a personal call out of the blue from a casting agent that had noticed me when one of my friends was in a movie and now wanted me in a new one - I chickened out though :um
> 
> But social things where I really try and put in so much energy just seems like bashing my head against a wall.


????!!!! go for the movie!! you never know who you might meet in such a situation, could open up more opportunities for socializing when you least expect it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> _I've been trying to figure something in my head, and maybe you can help me out, yeah? When a person is insane, as you clearly are, do you know that you're insane? Maybe you're just sitting around, reading "Guns and Ammo", masturbating in your own feces, do you just stop and go, "Wow! It is amazing how ****ing crazy I really am!"? Yeah. Do you guys do that? _


^^ LOL!!!

_I *might* see your point, IF I could get my head that fair up my own ***_

People are so interesting....


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, as much as I'd like to take credit for that, it's a quote from Se7en. 
I'm not that kind of crazy. Not saying I'm not, just that I'm on a different level. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, I see - i thought that was what you were thinking about someone else who was irritating you. but it's nice to know that you have another level of crazy......*makes note to not piss cosmin off. ever*

that's a very lovely, festive hat you have there.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

zephys said:


> Why does it feel like success comes in the places I don't care much about, and the things I really try fail?
> 
> I've done well in school, been accepted into journalism school (only the top 1/6 from the entry exam are accepted) and got a personal call out of the blue from a casting agent that had noticed me when one of my friends was in a movie and now wanted me in a new one - I chickened out though :um
> 
> But social things where I really try and put in so much energy just seems like bashing my head against a wall.





leonardess said:


> ????!!!! go for the movie!! you never know who you might meet in such a situation, could open up more opportunities for socializing when you least expect it.


I agree. Use what you've got going for you to help you in the other areas of your life that need development.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

leonardess said:


> oh, I see - i thought that was what you were thinking about someone else who was irritating you. but it's nice to know that you have another level of crazy......*makes note to not piss cosmin off. ever*
> 
> *that's a very lovely, festive hat you have there.*


That's your idea of _not pissing cosmin off_? It feels like you're patronizing me. Are you patronizing me? Not really buying that _another level_ thing now, are you? Fine, have it your way. I'm gonna... and I'll..., ...yeah. :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> That's your idea of _not pissing cosmin off_? It feels like you're patronizing me. Are you patronizing me? Not really buying that _another level_ thing now, are you? Fine, have it your way. I'm gonna... and I'll..., ...yeah. :roll


some parts of that hat are white and fluffy. and soft.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

leonardess said:


> some parts of that hat are white and fluffy. and soft.


Bah, you're no fun. How can I argue with you, if you keep acting so cute? :b

Btw, coffee effects staring to fade. Losing altitude... :afr


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Gotta get things done today. I honestly don't have any real excuse today. Weird.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow I managed to create a whole arguement in my head, based purely on speculation. I'm sure it creates a physiological response in my body too, because I feel worked up about it.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Today is going to be a great day... not because I woke up feeling that way, but because I am going to make it a great day  Ahh the strenghth of will power and postiive thoughts can go far... :love

Randomly:
My shirt is still in the dryer and I have to leave for work in ten minutes! Dry faster!!!

And you have a great day! <3


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I may not know the exact context Daffodil, but I nevertheless know exactly what you mean(and if I'm miles off, oh well)! Don't let others convince you that your efforts aren't good enough, or that you ought to be pushing harder. They may be invisible, but just because they can't see them doesn't make your exertions any less substantial.


Thank you for understanding. 

-------------------------------

I need you to wake up so you can say dirty things to me.  Wake up, wake up, wake up!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> I need you to wake up so you can say dirty things to me.  Wake up, wake up, wake up!


Hmm... now that's intriguing. opcorn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm out of black ink.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Hmm... now that's intriguing. opcorn


He woke up but he hasn't said dirty things to me yet. :b *patience*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

2 more days of work this week. I hate the job, but i need the money. Beggars can't be choosers. And it's good to be out and about.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Why is Frosty a snowman? Why not a snow-woman?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> I'm out of black ink.


go to the vending machine.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Kelly065 said:


> Why is Frosty a snowman? Why not a snow-woman?


because no one wants to hear her complain about how she has to wash *all* the scarves and hats, how she has to prepare *all* the carrot noses, she has to clean up all the melted snow, etc etc etc....

hee hee hee


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

So tired...and it's only 9.30pm 

On anotehr thought, there seems to be a new slang word going round..."shubz" - "a rave, house party". Man, my slang dictionary needs some serious updating.

"Sup" (done with a brisk, upward movement of the head - saves you from saying "hi", physically lifting and moving your arm from left to right which requires 10 times more effort)

"Dats _bang _out of order!"

:lol :lol

Ah, the fascinating language/world of slang - they should seriously do a GCSE or something in it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tutliputli's on the ale again :lol BEGONE, SAVE YOURSELVES!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahahaha /hides!!!! You are too funny though haha.

Well I have to miss all the fun and go do checks on my car! 9 hour drive ahead of me tomorrow :O


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> hahahaha /hides!!!! You are too funny though haha.
> 
> Well I have to miss all the fun and go do checks on my car! 9 hour drive ahead of me tomorrow :O


:lol Aw, drive safe!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I just realized that I gave up cigarettes, religion, and my ex fiance all in the same week. It is a fairly startling revelation, here months later. The "coincidence" never really occurred to me before. Surely there is some neurological and psychological explanation for this.

Also, is it terribly unattractive to be fascinated by your own head?

Edit: I'm a little "medicated" right now.  I have no clue how this sounds in reality.
Edit #2: By a little, I mean really, really.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well now, aren't you a little ray of sunshine. 

I want to see people change...so that I know it's possible. I suppose, though, I may be looking in the wrong places.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm, I love Wednesdays... only one lesson (chemistry) at college which starts at 1:15 PM. Easily the shortest school day.

On another note, I find people's perception of heights very fascinating. So I was walking with this guy and another girl to my biology lesson, which took place at UCL, and the conversation between us went to people's heights.

Sam: "I feel soo short walking with you two."

Girl: "Ugh, I hate being so tall - I'm 6'1!" (Seemed about right as she was just a bit shorter than me wearing flats)

Me: (to Sam) "why , how tall are you?"

Sam: "6'0" 

Me: "Really? How tall would you say I'm, then?

Sam: "You're like what 6'3", 6'4..."

Me:"Right..."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Still haven't heard anything...I guess I'm going to have to assume that she never wants to talk to me again. Sigh.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm bored


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Well now, aren't you a little ray of sunshine.
> 
> I want to see people change...so that I know it's possible. I suppose, though, I may be looking in the wrong places.


I completely understand and have been feeling the same way.
*hugs*


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Good news is I got my Bath & Body Works stuff in the mail.

Bad news is I sprayed the Lavender Chamomile pillow spray all over my baby blanket and pillow, and now my eyes and nose are itchy and weeping. 

I'll probably wake up with my face swollen tomorrow morning.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My hair is all gone. Feels kinda good.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i wonder if they still make krispy kreme donuts.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Good news is I got my Bath & Body Works stuff in the mail.
> 
> Bad news is I sprayed the Lavender Chamomile pillow spray all over my baby blanket and pillow, and now my eyes and nose are itchy and weeping.
> 
> I'll probably wake up with my face swollen tomorrow morning.


Eeep! You're not allergic to lavender are you? I would certainly throw myself straight into the sea were that the case, so be strong.



steelmyhead said:


> Ah 3am, the muttering hour.


Oh goodness. Truer words were never spoken. Come 3a.m. I am the soft spoken, unintelligible king, and I reign, marble-mouthed, over legions of indecipherable insomniacs.

Today I went with a few friends to a secret place, for a birthday party. It was lovely, and the cake was doubly so, but clearly no one was even half so stricken by the beauty of the location as was I. It was a lonely feeling.


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> i wonder if they still make krispy kreme donuts.


I saw Krispy Kreme being sold in the food court at Chicago O'Hare a few weeks ago. Mmmm donuts.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I AM going to miss you... but I am so glad I did not miss my chance with you <3


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Today I went with a few friends to a secret place, for a birthday party. It was lovely, and the cake was doubly so, but clearly no one was even half so stricken by the beauty of the location as was I. It was a lonely feeling.


You are a gentleman and have such a way with words. Let's meet and get married.

...I mean... you're really cool... please don't be creeped out.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Eeep! You're not allergic to lavender are you? I would certainly throw myself straight into the sea were that the case, so be strong.


I don't think it was the lavender, actually. It was probably the Sandalwood Rose lotion I used earlier. :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> Good news is I got my Bath & Body Works stuff in the mail.
> 
> Bad news is I sprayed the Lavender Chamomile pillow spray all over my baby blanket and pillow, and now my eyes and nose are itchy and weeping.
> 
> I'll probably wake up with my face swollen tomorrow morning.


Bath and Body Works is NOTORIOUS for fragrances that are too darn strong. I about choked walking into their store once. It's like a freakin' fruit and flower farm!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> You are a gentleman and have such a way with words. Let's meet and get married.
> 
> ...I mean... you're really cool... please don't be creeped out.


Not if I get there first.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Not if I get there first.


I'm already competing with you for mind games, sheesh! :b I guess we just share a great taste in men. 

------------------------------------------------------

I can't wait to have one of these in my apartment when I move out in the fall:










Or one of these:










:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Speaking of plants, I am trying to limit the number of palm leaves I lose this winter. I hope a little more watering will help. February or March is the timeframe of when I need to check the leaves. Right now, everything is cool.

It's a pseudo-palm tree in Ohio! I only get 9 1/2 hours of sunlight per day this time of year!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Speaking of plants, I am trying to limit the number of palm leaves I lose this winter. I hope a little more watering will help. February or March is the timeframe of when I need to check the leaves. Right now, everything is cool.
> 
> It's a pseudo-palm tree in Ohio! I only get 9 1/2 hours of sunlight per day this time of year!


Have you thought about getting a plant light? I've been looking at them so I can have some plant life in my dreary room, that's how I found the lite cart.

And yeah, Bath & Body Works has some pretty stinky stuff. Some of it is just right, though. <3


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

*** :roll


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I wish the holidays were over. They remind me how much I miss my grandma. I could completely skip Christmas and it wouldn't bother me at all. 

And I miss my Kitty. It has been a year since she has been gone.

Sigh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Facebook official  :yay


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I am going to be so sleepy at work tomorrow! But chatting with you was worth every minute of needing caffine!:boogie

Wake up to Pyke the day should be wonderful!
To sleep now... I should check my final grades for this term but I afraid I will be greatly disapointed in myself... maybe another week or so?!?

G'night :mushy


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I'm already competing with you for mind games, sheesh! :b I guess we just share a great taste in men.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hehe when I moved out I got five little gold fish one is still alive! They def keepy you feeling at home when no one is around! I like the plant idea but looks spendy! Get a little frog for you tank too they are so funny!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I see you still awake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kma :tiptoe :love2


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I am sooooo hungry


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

lucy = magical.

that is all.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> My hair is all gone. Feels kinda good.


It does doesn't it .



Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I'm already competing with you for mind games, sheesh! :b I guess we just share a great taste in men.


Umm, yeah lol, you better get your taste meter checked out, its giving you some false readings. But it seems to have come right in its latest assessment .



Breakfast0fChampions said:


> You are a gentleman and have such a way with words. Let's meet and get married.
> 
> * ...I mean... you're really cool... **please don't be creeped out.*


:lol



Ospi said:


> I see you still awake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kma :tiptoe :love2


cute 

(I just hope when it gets to foreplay and beyond, you guys still play it out through this threadopcorn)
--------

Hmm, what do you make of that? Neutral angry face rears its ugly .. face again. I ... <sigh>


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I am so nervous/excited/overwhelmed for tomorrow (today). :mushy Which is why I'm up at 4am. What am I thinking. Don't I know I have SA? omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomgbreathe.


haha good luck with whatever it is wind!!!

lol MG, not gonna happen!!! :um

Bah 9 hours of driving ahead of me tomorrow.....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why am I so thirsty all the time?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why am I so thirsty all the time?


Umm do you drink stuff with caffeine?



whatsername75 said:


> Insomnia is *so* much fun


<sarcastic :high5>

------

Hmm procrastinationilisticality .........................................................................................................


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Umm do you drink stuff with caffeine?


I only drink water.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Putting up the Christmas tree today. Yay!

This hangover feeling is getting kind of boring.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is my 400th post on this thread. Almost 22% of my posts are made on here.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I've kinda made my lil' chimpanzee nest in this thread so I might be give you a run for your money.

-------

My shirt kinda stinks. Its the same one I wore to the dance class today :\ Mental note: sniff all shirts before wearing EVEN if it has been washed. Ahh maybe its from the sweat from the dance class. Yeah prolly that.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Eww

EDIT: nice, and now we have blood. idiot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Putting up the Christmas tree today. Yay!
> 
> This hangover feeling is getting kind of boring.


Will you ever learn tutliputli :doh :high5


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...freezing cold today...seems like the UK finally experienced its fair share of snow...not much mind. For some reason, the idea of snow doesn't appeal as much anymore since it basically means the entire day will be freezing cold and only 1/10 of the day will actually have snow and most of the time, none of it will settle, making the whole thing quite pointless. Gah, I really am turning into an old grump.

On another thought, wow, I finally managed to log in properly and make posts from a school computer!  That said, it still doesn't work properly but hey, better than nothing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, I'm so glad Thursday is at #13. I thought people might've forgotten about them.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I haven't slept that well in a long time. Thank you chemistry.

I feel like a sellout though for cutting my hair just to impress some doctors.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ how does it impress them?
----

Its all speculation. It just didn't work out. They must be concing on building more meaningful ones. <-- Wait, this is speculation too :lol. Anyway, its not like you didn't try. And .. stuff.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


> i wonder if they still make krispy kreme donuts.





Drusilla said:


> I saw Krispy Kreme being sold in the food court at Chicago O'Hare a few weeks ago. Mmmm donuts.


Don't you people know that some of us have the munchies and live in the middle of nowhere?  :b



mind_games said:


> ^ how does it impress them?


Where I live, it's better to have a shaved head then to have long hair. Better to look like a marine then a hippie. :roll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A Day To Remember. :| You're ****ing kidding me.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


>


Aww, Cute!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Will you ever learn tutliputli :doh :high5


Um................. no


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you'll never know how beautiful you really are.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> you'll never know how beautiful you really are.


Oh, no problem really, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...such a long day today...only 2 hours worth of lessons but I still have to come in for almost 7 hours and on top of that, I walked home in the freezing cold:rain

:dead

"For power was on us as we _slashed bones bare_" - Wilfred Owen.

I have this line stuck in my head for some strange reason...quite a powerful line :yes


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I wonder if the voice man for movie trailers talks like that all the time.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Even though I've moved on happily, knowing I'm gonna see you today makes me nervous.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha deep breaths!!! Deep breaths!!! Good luck Jill.

_____________________________________

I am off on my 9 hour drive!! Hardly be on from now until after the new year so I hope everyone has a fantastic Christmas and new year and I shall see you all after that!!!!!!!

<3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just mopped all my floors with Lysol disinfectant! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Can Christmas be over yet?

Please?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahhh, my legs are so itchy.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:um Feel weird coming home now... 

WHAT AM I GOING TO DO FOR NEW YEARS! :mumDay off and no alchi!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I may have the gift-wrapping skills of a chimpanzee with attention deficit disorder, but it's still fun. =B


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My911GT2993 said:


> I wonder if the voice man for movie trailers talks like that all the time.


I've always wondered about that as well. :lol


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

On December 17th, 2009 I saw snow for the very first time! It is magical, no? No?! Oh well, I wish I can be a little bit happier than this. Bad timing, snow, bad timing. But I still kind of, sort of like you.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheSilent said:


> On December 17th, 2009 I saw snow for the very first time! It is magical, no? No?! Oh well, I wish I can be a little bit happier than this. Bad timing, snow, bad timing. But I still kind of, sort of like you.


I remember the first time I saw snow... :mushy 
I was living in Seoul, South Korea at the time. I don't remember the exact day but it took place on January 2002. It was awesome! :yes


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I remember the first time I saw snow... :mushy
> I was living in Seoul, South Korea at the time. I don't remember the exact day but it took place on January 2002. It was awesome! :yes


You lived in Seoul?! Waaay cool. :yes Well, it is still snowing. I want to go out there and run in it. But it's 5:00AM here right now. People will think I am crazy!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

njodis said:


> I may have the gift-wrapping skills of a chimpanzee with attention deficit disorder, but it's still fun. =B


, ya know I reckon its better than some neatly wrapped present that looks like it was wrapped by a robot. It really shows character and personal effort. Perfection is overrated.



rcapo89 said:


> I've always wondered about that as well. :lol


me too, lol



TheSilent said:


> On December 17th, 2009 I saw snow for the very first time! It is magical, no? No?! Oh well, I wish I can be a little bit happier than this. Bad timing, snow, bad timing. But I still kind of, sort of like you.


cool!

------

David Tua got on the bus I was on yesterday :yes. And today he pulls out of a fight. Just two random bits of info about him, is all. Well ..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles in 22F/-6c again! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheSilent said:


> You lived in Seoul?! Waaay cool. :yes Well, it is still snowing. I want to go out there and run in it. But it's 5:00AM here right now. People will think I am crazy!


Yeah my Dad was in the Army and was stationed in Seoul for 4 years. Seoul was an extremely clean and safe city with practically no crime. It was a breeze to explore the city with its fantastic subway system. 
Even though I don't live in Atlanta the contrast with the two cities is deafening.

You should play in the snow! Who cares what society thinks?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I need eye drops or something. This is ridiculous.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ran six miles in 22F/-6c again! :boogie :boogie :boogie


 :shock I must admit I admire your perseverance.

22F is much too cold for us Georgians! :lol A few inches of snow would shut down the entire city of Atlanta. :roll


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Getting really annoyed wiith i-tunes the shuffle option is stupid!!!

P.S. got all caught up on my tivo! sleep?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ran six miles in 22F/-6c again! :boogie :boogie :boogie


-6 isn't so bad though. I'm more impressed by you running 6 miles. I wouldn't even run 1 mile near a sunny beach with bikini babes all over the place. I'm just not a runner. I would bike 6 miles, though lol.

*random thought:*

I wont ever fit your high standards, so shove them up your ****ing *** and accept me the way i am. It's that simple.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

How much blood do I have to give to be able to afford a PS3 Slim?


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

I wish every sleepless night was more like this! 

-- Go vote for the dogs: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/cats-vs-dogs-78631/index3.html#post1174758.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Logan X said:


> -6 isn't so bad though. I'm more impressed by you running 6 miles. I wouldn't even run 1 mile near a sunny beach with bikini babes all over the place. I'm just not a runner. I would bike 6 miles, though lol.
> 
> *random thought:*
> 
> I wont ever fit your high standards, so shove them up your ****ing *** and accept me the way i am. It's that simple.


LoganX - you are fine the way you are. Just because you can't run six miles near bikini babes doesn't make you any less of a person. :hide


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh no. Please no. I really don't want to deal with this.

Please let him just want to be friends.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mint chocolate chip ice cream WELCOME TO MY MOUTH


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

^ Best ice cream ever. 

I just got some mint chocolate candy canes today. I cannot wait to try them... ohhhh yeeeaahhh...


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

-- Lets woof the cats away: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/cats-vs-dogs-78631/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, you miss me? That's nice.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> You are a gentleman and have such a way with words. Let's meet and get married.
> 
> ...I mean... you're really cool... please don't be creeped out.
> 
> ...


Aww, I'm flattered. I'm also powerfully creeped out, of course, but I'll manage somehow. It's awful sweet of you and Julius to be so kind...... Glad to here it wasn't the lavender, that would truly be a terrible tragedy. The rose sandalwood is perhaps not quite so great a loss...... Yaaay plants! I vote for a cascading phalaenopsis (in purple, obviously)



mind_games said:


> Umm, yeah lol, you better get your taste meter checked out, its giving you some false readings. But it seems to have come right in its latest assessment .
> 
> My shirt kinda stinks. Its the same one I wore to the dance class today :\ Mental note: sniff all shirts before wearing EVEN if it has been washed. Ahh maybe its from the sweat from the dance class. Yeah prolly that.


I'm in agreement with Mind here on the tasteometer problem, though I'm pretty sure he's gotten it backwards. The earlier assessment seems spot-on, but this new one is almost laughably misguided...... Smelly shirts are a dire problem indeed. This sounds like a job for fabric softener!



tutliputli said:


> Putting up the Christmas tree today. Yay!


Oh boy! What kind of decorations did you use?



Ospi said:


> Facebook official  :yay


Whoa, big step! Just glad it's not "complicated".

-------------------------------------------------
As for me, I've managed to reacquire my summer job for the remainder of winter break! Huzzah. I've also spent the evening been heartily enjoying the ridiculously large number of songs I recently obtained (through perfectly legal means, undoubtedly)

.....sorry to go on forever!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

TheSilent said:


> -- Lets woof the cats away: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/cats-vs-dogs-78631/


As a neutral party in this great debate, I've been asked to pass on a message to you:


> Watch your back. We have nine lives and, like, 18 claws (never been trimmed too!!) to utilize per life. Thats like a lot of claws in total. I'd count how many that is in total, buts, I'm too lazeh and I must get off teh comp before meh oomin slave arrives. laalalaalaaallaaaaaaaa ..


-----

They didn't seem annoyed. Hmm.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I should probably go downstairs and feed my cat or something. He has been waiting ever so patiently. It is honestly a pleasure looking after that ball of fur. (No sarcasm)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> ^ Best ice cream ever.
> 
> I just got some mint chocolate candy canes today. I cannot wait to try them... ohhhh yeeeaahhh...


I believe you meant to say that Moose Tracks was the best ice cream ever. No worries, it's a common mistake.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I apparently own a lot of bathing suits.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> I believe you meant to say that Moose Tracks was the best ice cream ever. No worries, it's a common mistake.


Moose Tracks IS a close second. They don't have that flavour where I live though, and long distance relationships are tough. Especially when my mint chocolate chip is so close.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Just got into a fight with my boyfriend because I steadfastly refused to help him acquire acid. It's fine if he wants to do it, I just want no part in it. He's way too immature and has bizarre reactions to recreational drugs that worry me. It'd seriously screw him up. He doesn't need that. I don't want to be responsible for that.

I need to break up with this kid (ohmygod his immaturity is driving me insane and I feel like his mother, infinitely, infinitely older than him), but I can't for another month. I want to wait to do it in person, and he's at his hometown until school starts back.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Well it looks like it's just you and me again, brain. :blank


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

bye bye booby thread bye bye :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> bye bye booby thread bye bye :lol


This saddens me.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Are you watching closely?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just got up!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Vote for the dogs! 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/cats-vs-dogs-78631/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you're not being punished. you just haven't been rewarded yet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ran six miles in 22F/-6c again! :boogie :boogie :boogie


-17c here, my man. I just went for a 2 mile bike ride to work 
Gotta ride another 2 to get home later...hopefully it wont be too cold in the evening lol.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

hm...i'm bored...SPAM?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm enjoying my quiet home alone time! Getting the finishing touches done on the house, decorations, food and gift buying, readying everything for when my army soldier son comes home for Christmas! What a beautiful time of the year!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

This is making me sick.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to take a shower. uke


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Sitting in a very public place, everyone can see I am on SAS! Oh well. *--Ik heb schijt!--* Hope they read that. :lol

Go vote for the dogs: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/cats-vs-dogs-78631/! Oi with the cats already!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope it's going to snow heavily enough tonight so that college will be cancelled tomorrow (very unlikely as it's barely settling at the moment).:blank


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Sooo... this migraine prevention medication I just started is supposed to cause weight gain. I'm thinking I should take advantage of this instead of fighting it. So I need to start lifting weights again and [depending on the way it makes you gain weight] it could possibly be a sort of bulking enhancer. I was also prescribed muscle relaxers, which I'm guessing are beneficial to muscle regrowth as well.

On top of that, new years is coming up so I can psych myself up with a new year's resolution to gain x lbs. of muscle.

I seriously can't ever just do something unless I'm killing like 5 birds with one stone.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I hope it's going to snow heavily enough tonight so that college will be cancelled tomorrow (very unlikely as it's barely settling at the moment).:blank


It's going to snow for about 6 hours or so tonight


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah yes, the old "Read Deleted" POF elbow. Well that's ok, it's better if I find out _now_ that you're shallow and ignorant. :b


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Aren't all thoughts random?


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so _broke_.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No more classes til january


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congrats......and happy birthday!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish _we _were poppin' champagne....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What am I doing on SAS? I'm meant to be getting things done today!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel like _______.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Sage and couscous: secretly delicious.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I can not breath out of my nose! I feel like Im going to freak out...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Gawd, is that it? I guess no "epic" snow fight for people then...

Edit: Actually, scratch that. It's still snowing quite alot. Wonder if I should even bother going to college today...:roll


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

mind_games said:


> bye bye booby thread bye bye :lol


aw... can't we just have at least one civilized discussion about South American blue-footed boobies?


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

The adds on sas change depending on what i post, lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where is my mind? Probably asleep where I should be!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd really like to be in Michigan State's horticulture program....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where is my mind? Probably asleep where I should be!


Why aren't you here yet? I've been waiting. :wife


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have just been given a bottle of white wine, and a bottle of red wine. Can't wait to get home.....


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Waiting on a UPS truck is like torture.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

ecotec83 said:


> The adds on sas change depending on what i post, lol


The mystery behind the conspiracy to moderate so strictly is beginning to be unraveled. They just don't want to support any heathen web sites. 



Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I'd really like to be in Michigan State's horticulture program....


I would really like to be in _the state of_ Michigan's medical marijuana horticulture program. 



thepretender said:


> Waiting on a UPS truck is like torture.


Indeed. I think they are even trained in ways to make it worse. Like if they are driving on one street and have future deliveries on a nearby street, they are supposed to rev up the engine so that you hear them and go peak out the window. The ultimate goal is to make you so thankful when your package actually gets there that you don't complain about all the broken **** inside it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

OMG! I _just now, as I type this, _figured out why my eyes have been red and dry lately! It's because of the draft! I almost never use the desktop computer because it's close to the front door - cold air. The past few days, though, I've been playing Sims on it which exposes my precious eyeballs to the cold air seeping in from outside. That has to be it!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

are you *sure* it isn't the cotton wool you keep rubbing on them?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I forgot about that...it's such a comforting thing to do! *sigh* I suppose it wouldn't hurt to stop. I'll just do something else that's bad for my body yet comforting, like eating buttloads of birthday cake. *yummeh!*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ lol!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so ****ing crazy and irrational sometimes


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome day today - went to a birthday outing and almost no SA 

A: They're the best skankers in town.
B: They're the best stabbers in town?(!)
A:...?
B: Oh wait - that's "shank". What's "skank" then?
A: Man Banzai - you're even worse than a freshie (lol).
B: ...
A: It's a dance! You know...*performs* _like this_

:lol :lol

On another thought, eurgh, eaten way too much fast food today. Subways for "breakfast", Pizza Hut (buffet) for "lunch" and then ice cream sundae for afters. I've spent more than £50 on today alone - not good :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I should get new tires today .


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I 'm so glad I quit the citalopram! It's bullcit!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

How is it possible for anyone to _not_ like Roy Orbison? :shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I really think I should get new tires today before the snow arrives.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

In my world everyone is a pony, and they all eat rainbows, and poop butterflies. 

_Are you watching closely_?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ gosh, you really know me!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> In my world everyone is a pony, and they all eat rainbows, and poop butterflies.
> 
> _Are you watching closely_?


I want whatever you're smoking.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love my Mom's gumbo! :yes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I hate it when I stutter :mum


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I love my Mom's gumbo! :yes


Now I'm hungry...I was just gonna have a nice salad for dinner but now I don't want it!

Am I the only one who like...loves Christmas but hates the Christmas episodes of talk shows? I really can't stand them!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It's the end of term and I've forgotten to celebrate. 2 weeks Christmas holiday. :boogie


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> It's the end of term and I've forgotten to celebrate. 2 weeks Christmas holiday. :boogie


Well, lucky you. I've made a schedule that means I'm going to study 12 hours a day (excluding food and toilet breaks) for the next 2 weeks. Mainly because I told my father that I'm going to get 100% in every single A level exam that I sit from now on (a feat I've never heard anyone else do).

His response: "No chance"

My response: "We will see...."

What do I think? well he is probably right. But I'm not going to give up without a fight.:blank

I'm going to attempt to cover up EVERYTHING.

Hmmm, maybe I'm a little big-headed thinking that I can do everything if I really want to.:no


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Well, lucky you. I've made a schedule that means I'm going to study 12 hours a day (excluding food and toilet breaks) for the next 2 weeks. Mainly because I told my father that I'm going to get 100% in every single A level exam that I sit from now on (a feat I've never heard anyone else do).
> 
> His response: "No chance"
> 
> ...


Well, considering you've gotten 100%/near 100% before, I don't see why not. And besides...always a first time, right? 

And, nothing wrong with a little big headedness for a little motivation. If it weren't for bigheadedness, I probably wouldn't have even dragged myself through secondary school. :yes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Well, considering you've gotten 100%/near 100% before, I don't see why not. And besides...always a first time, right?
> 
> And, nothing wrong with a little big headedness for a little motivation. If it weren't for bigheadedness, I probably wouldn't have even dragged myself through secondary school. :yes


Well I did, But only in some exams. You definitely need some luck if you attempt to get 100% in everything.

Also, most of these exams were As exams, which are a lot easier than A2 exams.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got what I needed for my car....but $705?!?!?!?!?!?! :fall
The tires are 80,000mi ones though (96,000km), plus I had a couple of parts replaced - and there's the warranties, free alignment ($70) and rotation. Maybe I did get a deal after all.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Christmas is way too expensive! & I cant breathe out of my nose!! Very frustrated... Time for a nap!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I get a decent bonus to pay for some of that tire expense!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been up for more than 20 hours. Shut up, stop posting/making threads/asking stupid questions/saying stupid things and get some sleep already!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Man what a long day. I'm glad to be home, alone and in peace. This crazy world isn't for me. I'm happy in my little apartment and my tranquility. Now leave me alone until you need me again. Thanks.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I dreamed that Morgan Freeman was my neighbour. He looked exactly like he did in The Bucket List. He came over and helped me clear the snow from the driveway.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I dreamed that Morgan Freeman was my neighbour. He looked exactly like he did in The Bucket List. He came over and helped me clear the snow from the driveway.


I'm jealous.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was really hoping to be in bed and hour ago. Oh well.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm such a zombie on these tablets. oh well back to sleep it is then.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"O true apothecary! Thy drugs are quick. Thus with a kiss I die."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to vacuum carpets. It snowed this morning and I do not have to go out (day off from running).


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

And the nightmare continues... silly me. I thought it was over.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I need to stop staying up 'til 5 in the morning.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish people didn't fight.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Not everyone might like me; heck, probably nobody likes me. But I don't intend to change just for your sake. 
I'm not much, but at least I'm not a fake! :yes


Hmm... that stuff kinda rhymes.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> And the nightmare continues... silly me. I thought it was over.


My bad... _now_ it's over :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got my cellular telephone bill into the mail! YAY ME! :lol


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I risked it all just to feel alive today; and I lost.
Looking back, I'm not sure it was a best choice, but what's done is done...

Edit: nevermind, I won! :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still need to vacuum carpets. It snowed this morning and I do not have to go out (day off from running).


We are your knees. We thank you.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so hungry! :blank


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate to feel unwanted.  All the beautiful snow in the world won't change that...but maybe Sims will!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

why do I get this god damn f****** Saturday blues, I just want to go out side and burn peoples houses to the ground.:mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> wow, I got an early Christmas present... apparently my ISP quadrupled my maximum download speed. That might sound good, but in reality it just went from horrid to almost acceptable. =B


thats a nice gift


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Every time crying is mentioned on this site I cry a couple of hours later. Not good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Isn't the headache supposed to happen AFTERWARDS?

FTS.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i stuffed a flashlight up my nose and then i doused myself in gasoline and ate a live otter for lunch, that doesnt make sense but noone is reading this meaningless dribble anyway.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I stuck peanut butter on a tire iron and stuck it in my ear and whipped it around til I came up off the ground in full-body circles in order to have the advantge in playing double dutch jumproping later with the senior citizens down the street to impress the older matriach to give me her special hash and anti-freeze cookies later on.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My parents replaced our BMW with a Mercedes! :boogie
Plus my sister came back from Tennessee for the holidays. :boogie


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Ugh, I can't sleep. Stupid scary stories! Oh well, I can now enjoy the snow storm going on out there and stuff my face with delicious cookies.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm so glad I have a warm, comfy bed and a quiet dark room to retreat to.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Going on a bike ride tomorrow even though I have a terrible cold and its very cold out! I dont care I finally got an awesome bike!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There's so much junk food in the house at the moment and it's not even Christmas yet! How I'm ever going to restrain myself, I don't know.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Happiness is a warm gun.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Jeopardy makes me happy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm 24 years old? How the time flies...


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I got a booger stuck in my eye today -_0


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Is that hunger I feel? Hmm, who knows.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

SOME said:


> I got a booger stuck in my eye today -_0


I just have to say ewww!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Is that hunger I feel? Hmm, who knows.


was it the booger talk?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

bored and alone sitting here at home. but i hate the idea of going out because of being nothing but anxious and uncomfortable. 

winter break is officially here


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

leonardess said:


> was it the booger talk?


Definitely. Luckily I have enough here for myself.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

we shall feast tonight!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont write good stuff when im high


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected]!! it's snowing - real snow! it's about an inch or two deep I think - it's so beautiful!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really need to start telling myself this isn't a relaxing holiday. I really need to start revising for my mocks soon or else Hell aka my college shall dearly punish me. Makes me wish I was back at secondary school now :roll


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

My facial hair keeps on growing. I think it's been over a month since I stopped looking for the razor.
And now I'm chewing on my moustache. :clap


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im abusing the sedatives but theres no other way to sleep...its 4:10 pm and i havent slept yet...plus the weed is gone...ill be quitting cigarettes in january :idea


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I wanted to start fasting today, but decided against it. I'm bored and I like food.
Maybe tomorrow. (suuure...)


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh wow, now that I actually did some research on it, I think I experienced this "ego loss" thing when I was growing up. A couple of different times.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Do I want to suffer?
Do I want drama in my life?
Do I want to have all these insecurities? 
Do I want to have my life controlled by someone else?

Remind me again why do I _need _a girlfriend... :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a four-day goatee......and two day growth on the rest of my face.......GONE! It was easier than I thought.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> Remind me again why do I _need _a girlfriend... :sus


a bunch of programs need it


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I just saw a book in my Dad's room entitled "How To Read A Book".


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

How YOU doin'?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im restless


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I weren't so easily hurt by tiny, insignificant things. It doesn't feel nice when someone ignores a friend request from you but you know they've accepted others. What's so wrong with me? :rain


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Holy crap, Brittany Murphy died. So many celebs died this year.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

thewall said:


> Holy crap, Brittany Murphy died. So many celebs died this year.


OMG, what the ****, are you ****ting me?, I just googled it and you're right!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

letitrock said:


> OMG, what the ****, are you ****ting me?, I just googled it and you're right!


I know, it's effing crazy.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

_Yo, Brittany Murphy, I know you just died and all and Imma let you finish, but Michael Jackson's death was the best one this year - Kanye West
_

Too soon? :twisted


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really should stop spending my EMA money on crap...save it for university or something.:twak


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

RIP Brittany.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Going to a party soon that I am being paid to attend!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> "O true apothecary! Thy drugs are quick. Thus with a kiss I die."


^ Since this is talking about suicide, I wonder if it should be censored.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Man, my dad really pisses me off sometimes. _So what _if we ain't got the tree out this year. Sure, if he wants to, go ahead and put it out. But if you're gonna take it out, remember to be the one who is going to put it back in after as well. Sometimes, I feel like I'm the grown up here. :roll


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I love to cast actors and actresses to movies that don't exist. That's why we're friends.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Damn, damn, damn... I lost it all. I'm screwed. Just one mistake is all it took. :?
Had a nice 2 days run, felt a little better, and now I'm back in the pit again. :dead
Why can't I do anything right? Stupid moron! :bash

At this point depression just seems like the natural next step, so might as well. :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> _Yo, Brittany Murphy, I know you just died and all and Imma let you finish, but Michael Jackson's death was the best one this year - Kanye West_
> 
> Too soon? :twisted


Haha, never too soon.

R.I.P.

32 is much too young.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

So today I decided to clean my room and man, I can't believe I have stuff from 7 years ago (from my primary school days). I don't know why but I found some year 6 SATs papers (they might have been mock ones)...reading some of the answers sure does bring back memories...it's strange to see how much I've progressed over the years, from year 6 to now. That said, my handwriting sure was massive back then :roll

On another though, is it just me or am I the only one here who does not know who "Brittany Murphy" is? Goes to show how much i know about celebs :roll


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Sometimes it's wise not to grow up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

She replied! :|

Yay!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweets seem to taste extra sweet when I hide them in my room from my family.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Someone is stalking my youtube page. Is it really that interesting? hmmm...lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Eh, I feel sick.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Peace out SAS! :thanks for everything.


Were you going?

Take me with you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I AM A WRAPPING FIEND.

Seriously. I will wrap all y'alls presents. I totes rock at it.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Wheres that coord for my digital camera, I got some pictures I want to upload.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

SOME said:


> Were you going?


She's going to find all the happiness in the world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The space heater set to high on my leg is relaxing!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate feeling fat.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^ 

-----------

I don't know what's going on, but I don't feel like going downstairs to check. So lazy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You know you're in a heap of **** when 12 beers barely gets you buzzed.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Busy day today...buy stuff....study....wow it's the 21st already


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I am going to freeze to death today.

I hate facebook.

My eyelids are itchy.

Misery!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Wheres that coord for my digital camera, I got some pictures I want to upload.


I'm looking for mine as well. nowhere to be seen. Poo.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I am going to freeze to death today.
> 
> I hate facebook.
> 
> ...


if that itchy rash persists, keep scratching at it. Your heating still not working?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> You know you're in a heap of **** when 12 beers barely gets you buzzed.


??? You're back??


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I am going to freeze to death today.
> 
> I hate facebook.
> 
> ...


I'll warm you up. 

Kidding, I promise!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> if that itchy rash persists, keep scratching at it. Your heating still not working?


:lol I think it's my eyelash curlers - my skin's really sensitive to cheap, crappy metals.

No, no heating as yet, damnit. Dad has just got back from a trek to find a mysterious part that should make the boiler work. It better facking do!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'll warm you up.
> 
> Kidding, I promise!


I'm so cold, I'm willing to take you up on that! :b


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8424268.stm

Wow, Rage Against the Machine at Christmas Number 1 in the UK...who would have thought huh?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Yup, that's pretty cool. Better than the latest X factor ****. 

The heating is working, at last. I think it's gunna take me a few hours to thaw completely.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Lucky - I have no heating whatsoever :roll


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ??? You're back??


They ain't keeping me out any time soon. I'm a persistent SOB.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Unexpected visitors suck. Especially when you have greasy hair.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh dear. that *does* indeed suck.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Unexpected visitors suck. Especially when you have greasy hair.


Oh no! I hate that. To avoid such a scenario, I make sure I am always relatively presentable, even when slobbing out at home. It takes a bit of effort but it's worth it. :b


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I could have gotten away with it if it were not for random tufts sticking up and refusing to smooth down. At least I was dressed.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I hate feeling fat.


Me too... unfortunately it came with bodybuilding for me. Now every time I gain a few pounds of non-muscle, I can't stand my waist area and think it looks really bad.



shadowmask said:


> You know you're in a heap of **** when 12 beers barely gets you buzzed.


Try to take it easy there bro. Maybe smoke something instead for Christmas?



tutliputli said:


> strawberryjulius said:
> 
> 
> > I'll warm you up.
> ...


:yes:boogie...:um


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My boobs hurt.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> My boobs hurt.


Raw cabbage anyone?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> Raw cabbage anyone?


what? lol. Can't place that reference.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> what? lol. Can't place that reference.


It's supposedly a remedy for painful boobies. :b


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> It's supposedly a remedy for painful boobies. :b


I haven't been able to eat cabbage since I tried putting blue cheese dressing on it. I'm not kidding... something about that combination that made me feel sick all day.

Guess I just need a boob massage.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Thomas Paine said:


> I haven't been able to eat cabbage since I tried putting blue cheese dressing on it. I'm not kidding... something about that combination that made me feel sick all day.
> 
> Guess I just need a boob massage.


You're not supposed to eat it! Rub them with it! (but leave off the blue cheese)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> You're not supposed to eat it! Rub them with it! *(but leave off the blue cheese)*


Very important step. :yes

The good thing about breaking things off with someone is that you're now free to get things on with someone else. Oh yeah, I'm coming for you....


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, I thought I was over this.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

They said the world would end in 2000. In a way it actually did.
I miss the 90s, much simpler times.
I so want to boycott technology, but I'm not sure how. The machines are in control. :afr


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

^ 

haha. I feel the same way.

"They said the world would end in 2000. In a way it actually did."

I wonder what 2012 will bring us?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It snowed today but I still have to go volunteering/work tomorrow in the freezing, ice trenching cold for one frickin' hour and then spend 2 hours commuting.

Sometimes, you really do have to hate life.



SOME said:


> I wonder what 2012 will bring us?


London 2012 Olympics. Now, the things that that could bring are endless...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im glad youre all here


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm quite amused how some people still try to contradict me. By now it should be pretty obvious I'm the absoulte truth.
















No need to call me God; Cosmin will suffice. 8)










Oh, and I'm still depressed as hell. Weird way of showing it... :sus


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I made dinner.
And it was ****ing delicious!
Seriously, I could just...omg....
Now only if someone felt like going to the grocery store with me so we could have cherry pie and vanilla ice cream for dessert...ugh, then I'd be set!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

*Every program that is created must have a purpose; if it does not, it is deleted.

*Strangely how this reminds me of myself. If only it were that simple...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, a 20 minute nap felt like an eternity. I woke up afraid I had slept for hours.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This schedule is murder! 

I should definitely get some sleep now...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd forgotten how beautiful life really is...but now I remember. Maybe that's why.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

what a life.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't think I could survive a job interview anymore.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> I don't think I could survive a job interview anymore.


This is the main reason I always run my own business instead.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

This Christmas season is now classified as "Funky" no question about it! 

~I am just frustrated at the moment!~​


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> This is the main reason I always run my own business instead.


I wish I could do that. I don't think I'm good enough at any one thing to make enough money to survive like that. My dad started his own business after he was 50 though, so I suppose it's never too late to give it a shot.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Temp bans are becoming pretty trendy around here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if i sleep now ill wake up feeling dead +_+


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I should have known I'm not cut out for this world. I'll still miss it, though.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

:0.. Did you know 4 quarters = a dollar!

fascinating isn't it...xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish the feminism thread wasn't deleted. I had the chance to become fiery and passionate and everything. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Why do I find myself feeling dehydrated at bedtime?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I wish the feminism thread wasn't deleted. I had the chance to become fiery and passionate and everything. :b


well, you don't have to be a feminist to be fiery and passionate and everything. You also don't have to be a feminist to believe in equal rights, equal pay, and all the rest. that's why I always wonder what exactly the word means anymore.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

there was definitely something wrong with that toothpaste.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have mysteriously suddenly got the case of a "flu" which happens to coincide with my volunteering day today. Or so I had emailed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a pic of the frenzied activity happening in my office today:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> a pic of the frenzied activity happening in my office today:


Cool! I recognize you over there!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> I'm quite amused how some people still try to contradict me. By now it should be pretty obvious I'm the absoulte truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard for me to take you seriously with that face!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> well, you don't have to be a feminist to be fiery and passionate and everything. You also don't have to be a feminist to believe in equal rights, equal pay, and all the rest. that's why I always wonder what exactly the word means anymore.


Well that was weird. I glanced at your avatar, saw the red, though it was I who sent this message, and wondered when I had said this. Weird!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

epril said:


> Cool! I recognize you over there!


Good eyes.









Yeah, I'm out of control with this...


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

epril said:


> It's hard for me to take you seriously with that face!


That's my human form, so that it's easier for the common people to identify with me. :roll


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

On a related note, I see God was banned. :haha


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> On a related note, I see God was banned. :haha


Who would win in a fight?

God,

or the Mods??

there's only one way to fiind out -

Fight!!!!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

leonardess, I take it you didn't see it, or you would've said something. :boogie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Each time i go there i have something to fix...what the hell are they doing to their apartment?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why am i feeling so nostalgic?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

WITH BREASTS THE SIZE OF WATERMELONS! 
...is what Moses said to the Egyptians :roll


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need to rest today and start the first tiny step towards another life tomorrow


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ ooh what is it what is it tell us


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

^^ whatcha talkin about?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the tiny step the tiny step I must know what it is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Guess it depends which way is the cliff edge... :sus


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^lol


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

You don't say... :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^ ooh what is it what is it tell us


tiny!...i cleaned my room...which took a while cuz i hadnt in months ._. ...and tomorrow im gonna start working out with weights as well


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't be enthusiastically single. I'm too heartbroken to try...too much energy...I'd rather be sad. Don't wanna let it control me but.... :stu


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Watching the Food Network makes me hungry...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> You don't say... :sus


haha this has happened to me many times!!! :lol
This site can sure be addicting...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^that has *never* happened to me. no, not at all.....


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

My computer just started making a weird and loud noise. So, any minute now... :roll
Dammit! :mum

_Edit: _
Update: I opened it up, looked around, pulled on some wires, unplugged some red ones which I did not fancy, unplugged a cooler, shook it a couple of times, put it back together, powered it, noise no more. :clap

Problem solved. I'm so good with computers... :teeth


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Overhearing your mom and grandma discuss their sex lives is enough to make you want to top yourself. :sus uke


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Managed to get some studying done today...4 hours worth 



Cosmin said:


> On a related note, I see God was banned. :haha


Why?  I was admiring his username just this morning.

On another though, it's amazing the things you can eat when you're hungry. I don't think tofu has ever tasted so..._unbland_ before.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I hate trouser shopping. It's the least fun thing to shop for ever. Especially when those horrific hareem pants are everywhere. Why would you want to wear something that makes you look like you're wearing a heavily-soiled nappy?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I shld really hav breakfast already, ugh holidays plus meds = hibernating.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

This habit of over-thinking is getting on my wick. How complicated could it be to write an Ebay feedback message and a three line Christmas e-card greeting?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i guess i should have expected that. i mean, it _is _youtube.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> tiny!...i cleaned my room...which took a while cuz i hadnt in months ._. ...and tomorrow im gonna start working out with weights as well


Super! and it's not even New Years yet!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My toes are really cold.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love buying things for other people.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't feel like doing anything today.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banzai said:


> Why?  I was admiring his username just this morning.


His hello thread in "The First Step" was deleted too. Down the memory hole he goes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would like to go to sleep for 10,000,000 years. Uhh, someone be a pal and record the season premiere of Lost for me.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear Elly Jackson,

You are my queen.

I will serve you, blindly, abandoning all others, from this day on.

Yours Truly,
Jasmine


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

huh said:


> His hello thread in "The First Step" was deleted too. Down the memory hole he goes.


Yeah apparently "God" was a pervious banned member who tried to sneak back in. Although I must say it was strange how the moderators deleted all the threads he created. It seemed slightly Orwellian, if you ask me. :um


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Very noisy here tonight. Loud music, gaming, people. I'm nervous and don't feel too good. I can feel, physically, the anxiety. It's ok, but wow, I really can't handle much noise!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I received another Nielsen ratings questionnaire in my mail this year, and it came with a dollar bill again  I thought for sure the comments I wrote on my last questionnaire would've placed me on the "do not send to" list...heh.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Every other comercial makes me think of you! :mushy


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

What the ****!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe the movie ended like that!!!!!! That's not what I wanted to happen! It's so open ended, I hate that ****! And I don't care if it would've ended up looking too perfect or too happy ending ever after, that's what I wanted! Gawd, kill me now!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I seem to hate most things that people like. If people only knew that the only way to deal with me is using reverse psychology.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need to take a shower :time


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

mean people suck


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I just realised I have no idea what's the order of the pedals. I just know that the clutch in on the left, but I can't say for sure what comes next, brake or acceleration. Of course, if I'm in a car, I don't even think about it, it's a reflex, but in theory I'm a mess. :sus


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So sleepy...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Busy day today...I really should start with the dreaded, _dreaded_, geography revision (worse subject that ever existed - you study aload of crap and only about 2 things come up in the exam) What of earth possessed me to study it is beyond me - I thought I'd had enough of it at GCSE :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

No. there are no spare recycling bags. the one that is there for you to use is full you say?

Gosh, I guess you could take it down to the recycling bin and _empty it. _


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

still obsessed.

i have to take a shower.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

inna sense said:


> tiny!...i cleaned my room...which took a while cuz i hadnt in months ._. ...and tomorrow im gonna start working out with weights as well


ah! well done! I must get back to my own workouts. I've been lazy lately....didn't even make it to the gym. oh well, 2010 is a new year. I'm going to change (I say that every year)


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Apparently you can't put the word _banned_ on your status here, it shows up as ******. Of course, I can, but my superiority is common knowledge. :sus
Such a useful skill to have... :|


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope it's a halfway good sign that I haven't gotten a response yet. Either that or I have horrible timing.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate squishy olives!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to invest in pepper spray.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My town is such a trip already, who needs acid?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Our imagination has a fascination with fabrication.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

_Christmas is a holiday, that I really hate
There's nothing about it, to which I can relate
So every December twenty-fifth, I kick off my shoes
and go down to the deli, and hang out with the Jews!_


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Whatever happened to SadRosesAreBeautiful ?
I hope she's okay.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think I have had enough caffeine.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Awwwww maaaaaaannn that was a good stretch. *phew* That was amazing!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Of course, despite agreeing with everyone else at the time that the blonde girl in ABBA was the hottest, secretly I always preferred the brunette.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why?? i'm so confused. i think i'll just play dead for now.... typing very quietly.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Note to self, avoid the shops when it's a few days before Christmas. Getting caught up with holiday food stockers and last minute shoppers isn't a very nice experience.

On another thought, wow, Wedneday already.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Chocolate chip cookies... yummy! :yes


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm thankful for klonopin this Christmas.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I've been eating carrots for the past hour and now my hand is all orange. :um
Is this normal or do they add color to vegetables too these days? :wtf


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Holy crap ardum just posted.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

^^ Nice sig. Damn, now I have that song playing in my head... :boogie


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this decade sucked for me.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

waiting for something to happen zzzz...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


haha...also best show ever


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"The truth sets you free"

Some lies do the same.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> _Christmas is a holiday, that I really hate_
> _There's nothing about it, to which I can relate_
> _So every December twenty-fifth, I kick off my shoes_
> _and go down to the deli, and hang out with the Jews!_


crazy fresh :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

TGIW


:-o


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

PB on warm toast with honey! Mmmm so very good - made my day!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

complex said:


> PB on warm toast with honey! Mmmm so very good - made my day!


I had this yesterday! Most definitely delicious.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Never had a computer case fan take a chunk out of my finger before. I get hurt at least once evertime i work inside a computer, stupid metal edges and fans.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

that's awful


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I came across this video the day after I watched the awesomely freakish series finale.

I want 8 dancing midgets for Christmas.

And 6 fish in a percolator.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

According to google images, I'm as tall as a snowboard.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ecotec83 said:


> Never had a computer case fan take a chunk out of my finger before. I get hurt at least once evertime i work inside a computer, stupid metal edges and fans.


ouch


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

damn you benadryl packaging... you have defeated me :| oh wait, i'll just use some scissors.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Logic prevails once again!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm really never going to be the same again. I think...this was the last straw.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Since when the **** did Pepsi (or any other damn carbonated drink) became the ****ing standard for good non-alcoholic society drinks? What the **** happened to plain old water? And stop acting like you're doing me any ****ing favours by getting me that ****, because I didn't ask for it and I don't ****ing like it! *** ***** ******* ** ****** ** ******* **** ***** **** ************ ** * ***!! And another thing: ****** *** ****** ******* ** **** ******* *******!! :mum

I'm calm...


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, its 4:50am and it is only -4 right now. Im going to change into shorts and a t-shirt and go outside and take my medication. :yes


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate this feeling right now. It's hard not to expect the worst, even though I have no reason.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh..I don't know if I should tell you.. but it's eating away at me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I hate this feeling right now. It's hard not to expect the worst, even though I have no reason.


:squeeze

..I know what you mean.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't care if my eyes and nose are itchy and weeping, I spent good money on those fragrances and I'm gonna use them!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im the nicest seperate the men from the miceis :um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Should I...shouldn't I....ugh.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

they didn't "cancel" my flight. I ordered them to let me fly tomorrow. I demanded that they change my stopover from amsterdam to philadelphia.

As I have ordered it, so let it be reprinted. 

lousy sonsa*****es.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Should I...shouldn't I....ugh.


Go ahead...tell me...I already know...I could tell by the way you looked at me...you want me...don't you?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Go ahead...tell me...I already know...I could tell by the way you looked at me...you want me...don't you?


:mushy

Sigh, what I wouldn't do for a night with you...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if I'm learning my lesson.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

It's almost 8:00am on Christmas Eve and I'm going to buy gifts now haha. I like to wait. Luckily I don't have much to get.
Merry Christmas, Australia!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

One hit ****.:fall


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my *** still hurts from when i fell on it in front of the congregation. i take this as a sign that I must mend my ways or be cast from His Embrace forever, or lay off the alcopops.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

$200!!!!! Are you ****ting me???, are you ****ing ****ting me?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Why am I so afraid of being thought badly of? It isn't even really _me_ that's being judged anyways, it's only their own perception of me, which may or may not be accurate, but likely isn't since nobody even _knows_ me, except for one person. 
We all want people to like us, and we feel bad cause we think they don't..when "they" don't know us cause we're to scared to risk the embarrassment of being known, and then not liked. It's almost like it's okay for me to be alone, out of society, because I can tell myself it isn't that I don't fit in, I haven't even risked trying. And it's okay to fail if you aren't trying, because the failure isn't a true reflection of you since you didn't try. Except, it is...
I gotta figure out what is less shameful...trying but failing, or not trying, and still failing, while thinking you could be successful if you wanted to badly enough.
I'm so scared of trying and failing...I dunno if I could survive it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ so am I. but I've decided I've wasted too much time working so hard to avoid it.

I am going to try. Yes, I might fail, but at least I'll know I tried, and that's something. It's better than spending the rest of my life wondering _what if_.

So much time has slipped by. Don't let that happen to you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> It's almost like it's okay for me to be alone, out of society, because I can tell myself it isn't that I don't fit in, I haven't even risked trying. And it's okay to fail if you aren't trying, because the failure isn't a true reflection of you since you didn't try. *Except, it is...*


Exactly. 
It's always been more of a pain to wonder, in my experience, than to actually go for something and learn the results.



> I gotta figure out what is less shameful...trying but failing, or not trying, and still failing, while thinking you could be successful if you wanted to badly enough.
> I'm so scared of trying and failing...*I dunno if I could survive it*.


Sure ya could! :yes
You don't give yourself enough credit.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed the santa hat avatar thing. I feel left out =(. <--- MOLE

I got my keys


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

If you want to kill me by chopping off my head, rolling me in a carpet, burning it and throwing it off a bridge, you better make sure I'm dead! :sus


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Having sex with my boss?
I don't have a boss.
...You can be my boss.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

SAS really is horribly addictive.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

They really need to repromote the image of Santa - he ain't helping the obesity pandemic ya know?

On another thought, what the hell am I doing here I have no idea. :tiptoe


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

god I hate this world.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

People aren't meant to be alone


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

thewall said:


> god I hate this world.


All you need is love. =)


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

SOME said:


> People aren't meant to be alone


Don't confuse alone with loneliness. One can be in a room of a thousand people and still feel alone.
Solitude has led to many of the greatest discoveries in human history, and if you do it right, you can also discover who you are by being alone.
My advice...if being alone makes you sad, change it.

In order to change, the desire to succeed has to be greater than the fear of failure.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

inna sense said:


>


*snicker* So young.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> They really need to repromote the image of Santa - he ain't helping the obesity pandemic ya know?
> 
> On another thought, what the hell am I doing here I have no idea. :tiptoe


Like the Cookie Monster eating veggies, eh?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

PUH PUH PUH﻿ POKER FACE
PUH PUH POKER FACE
MAH MAH MAH MAH!!!

:boogie


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Somehow I just hit the jackpot and _completely_ dodged Christmas.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

*DINGLEBERRIES*

Hmm... that does sound christmasy.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm watching "A Christmas Story". opcorn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Merry Giftmas everyone =D


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I should probably be doing something other then reading college textbooks.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a merry christmas eve to all, the day where all enmities dropped but for one night. ahahaha. I want a puppy for christmas.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I baked banana bread and make Rice Krispie treats.
Tomorrow, the turkey, green bean casserole, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

This suspense is really killing me, I think. Please have mercy.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I've asked for a miniature pig, or a wiener dog, or a pony for Christmas.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, and btw, husband is on the warpath. He can't find his movie. Thinks I did..who knows what...with it. Lots of tension here. Just like to let things out!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

epril said:


> Oh yeah, and btw, husband is on the warpath. He can't find his movie. Thinks I did..who knows what...with it. Lots of tension here. Just like to let things out!


What kind of movie is this? :sus


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I watched the movie Mr. & Mrs. Smith with my ex girlfriend a few years ago, when we were together. In the movie, Angelina Jolie asks Brad Pitt what his first thoughts of her were. He said "I thought you looked like Christmas morning. I don't know how else to say it." At the time, it made me think of my girlfriend, cause thats how I felt about her. And I still do...except I reallyyyyyyy hate Christmas morning now.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Wishing I was a badass, pistol-whipping, above the law cowgirl in the American southwest.

I'll get there someday....

_Yes._


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Thoroughly intimidated.

Also, Merry Christmas everyone! I've left a coupon for a free hug in each of your stockings.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm watching "A Christmas Story". opcorn


i will be watching too, i think they play it all day tomorrow on tbs. its one of my favorite christmas movies.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't like wearing my hair.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Why the hell would anyone want to conform to a society that rewards - at times even worships - mediocrity, narcissism, hedonism, and idiocy?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I hate A Christmas Story.

There. I said it. 

I feel better now. 


Also... why am I still awake?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^I don't much like it either, to be frank.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I've hated Christmas ever since I learned there's a very excellent chance that even if Jesus existed and was the Messiah, the 25th of December probably isn't even close to the day he as born on.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Pfft...Have to go shopping for a dryer this weekend (hoping there will be discounts), ours is starting to act up. Something always has to break.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It appears that my boyfriend is not coming online tonight. I should probably go and shower and actually have a decent sleep tonight. Hmm.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

What part of "I can handle anything except for someone hiding the truth from me" didn't you understand?
It seems as though you tell me what you think I want to hear (or not hear) because you think I'll actually die if I know the truth.
I will survive without you in my life...but if someone who claims to care about me more than they care about almost anyone else, lies to me one more time, I don't care how small it is, then I'm gunna need to be sent to a mental institution.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

What is it about this girl? This really isn't normal how much I'm worrying about what she's gonna say. I think I should get some advice before I screw everything up again.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> What kind of movie is this? :sus


Passing Stones...out of print completely. You have to know someone who taped it while it was on tv for 6 months on independent tv. Very rare. I feel sad but I don't know what HE did with it!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I've hated Christmas ever since I learned there's a very excellent chance that even if Jesus existed and was the Messiah, the 25th of December probably isn't even close to the day he as born on.


December 25 was a day they picked to celebrate Jesus's birth. The pagans have a solstice they celebrate that day, and in order to convince the pagans to convert they decided to have that day as the official birthday of Jesus.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think leonardess secretly wants to adopt me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^lucky you!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I totally forgot how boring the holidays are alone.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

why do you look so perfect? and what's your life like ?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I totally forgot how boring the holidays are alone.


You got us


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_Wow_, that was rough


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate the people I spawned from.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Meh. I really can't be bothered with this:bash


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to sleep for two days.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I want to sleep for two days.


I haven't slept for 10 days...cause that'd be too long...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Drunk. Fun. Music. Yay!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_Yes, I'll just make a conversation on Facebook and talk about going to the cinema tomorrow with some other old secondary school friends and not ask Banzai, even though I've known her since primary school. <insert indescribable emoticon here>_

God, what a sucky Christmas holiday it's been. :rain


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Everyone I saw today looked beyond depressed. Today is the first time in my life that it didn't feel like Christmas.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wonder if you're directing that towards me. If you are, you're an ******* after EVERYTHING I have told you, the time I've spent trying to do my best by you...you just don't get it at all.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

alcoholic eggnog is not as good as I though it would be.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh...I hate that all the grocery stores are closed today. I suppose I should've planned ahead and went shopping yesterday. All I have left to eat is part of a loaf of bread and some grapes...lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stores are closed boxing day, yeah? Then that gives me no excuse no not cram all my junk in the car and unload it in my apartment. I have an entire kitchen now =D. My persistent headaches of doom subsided long enough for me to enjoy at least some of today. Honestly, I'm content just with being off work. It's long overdue and I think the extra sleep will be beneficial.

This Gemini birthdate keychain says I'm:
*Clever*
*Energetic*
*Witty*
*Eloquent*
*Creative*
*Nervous*

Pretty much spot on. Or am I only looking at that last word? Haha, that's kind of embarrassing. I never took the astrological stuff too seriously, but sometimes it's interesting to read.

Anyhow, happy holidays guys! Hope you're surviving family get-togethers and such.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn mozzies. I've been scratching myself all day.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know what to do anymore.
I'm kind of stuck..


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't do this anymore.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No, I do not need my "pole" to "reach the ceiling." :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Why am I back here? Urgh to me.


You missed me too much, didn't you? It's okay, I know.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you, lamp, for melting my chocolate. I love messy chocolate.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No I really don't want to go out with you tonight, believe it or not. I thought you may have realised that the other 150 times I haven't accepted your invitation.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not had net for awhile but thought the expensive access on my phone would be worth it just to say merry christmas and happy new year to my sas friends! See you all in 2010!! *group hug*


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I wonder, are there people monitoring us on SAS? taking notes on how people with SA react to certain topics?:um

if i'm not on tomorrow that means they got me.

Not that any cares :lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh...not much revision done yesterday...need to make up for it today


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, I'm so bored today.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Freezing rain was a lot sweeter as a kid, when there was that chance of the school buses being cancelled. Being an adult sucks.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm forever lying to people so they don't feel bad.
I tell them what they want to hear, because I HATE hurting other people, I'm always trying to please people.. Doesn't matter who it is, strangers, family, friends.. 
And now I've hurt someone.. and it's because they've found out I've been lying. 
I don't know which is worse, lying to people so they don't get hurt, or them finding out you were lying.
I just hate hurting people.. More than anything.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Genelle said:


> I'm forever lying to people so they don't feel bad.
> I tell them what they want to hear, because I HATE hurting other people, I'm always trying to please people.. Doesn't matter who it is, strangers, family, friends..
> And now I've hurt someone.. and it's because they've found out I've been lying.
> I don't know which is worse, lying to people so they don't get hurt, or them finding out you were lying.
> I just hate hurting people.. More than anything.


i hope youre feeling a lil better now


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

If trees could cry, would we be so careless about cutting them down? We might, if they cried all the time for no reason.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> If trees could cry, would we be so careless about cutting them down? We might, if they cried all the time for no reason.


I keep thinking your status says permanently banned.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I keep thinking your status says permanently banned.


:teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There's something that hurts on the inside skin of my top lip. It feels kind of nice pressing down on it for some reason.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> There's something that hurts on the inside skin of my top lip. It feels kind of nice pressing down on it for some reason.


Canker sore? Go pull your lip up and look in the mirror...if it's a small white spot, you should get some stuff for it cause it'll get worse before it gets better and pressing down on it will eventually stop feeling nice.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, I just tried to subtly (since my sister's boyfriend is behind me) look in the mirror-ish thing on my phone but that didn't really work well, haha. They usually go away by themselves though.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

**** you, 2009.

Please don't hurt me anymore though.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I'm getting really bored now that I cured my migraines. It's like I've lost my only goal in life. Now I have to find new ones.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

We have more candy canes than Carter's got pills!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

If things keep going like this for a month or two, I'll finally have an answer for my most feared situation...being asked what I do for a living.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

somethinginthewind said:


> Shopping on Boxing Day... :afr


ewww, people on frenzy mode.
My sister's husband wanted me to go shopping with him on boxing day, but hell no. I told him id stay home and babysit his 8 month old daughter instead. It will be more fun 

----------------

Gotta love unexpected bills. I'll never be able to pay that money on time. 

----------------


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_"Wag1"_ - the new, hip, modern, "in" way of saying "hello".

On another thought, wow, I remember the days buses were 40p for kids and 70p for adults...now it's £2 :no


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish my mind would stop trying to protect itself so much. Dissociation FTL.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Genelle said:


> I'm forever lying to people so they don't feel bad.
> I tell them what they want to hear, because I HATE hurting other people, I'm always trying to please people.. Doesn't matter who it is, strangers, family, friends..
> And now I've hurt someone.. and it's because they've found out I've been lying.
> I don't know which is worse, lying to people so they don't get hurt, or them finding out you were lying.
> I just hate hurting people.. More than anything.


Perhaps realizing that by lying, you're hurting them, they just won't know until later. And then it hurts much more.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It's strange seeing people you knew from primary school, where everyone was so innocent, start falling into the more, looked down upon/negative side of the "gangsta" culture. I mean, what's with the "postcode wars"? _East side massive?_ _Reppin' E[dot]?_ Jeez.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's frightening how subjective reality is. Your whole existence can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

LEFTOVER CHRISTMAS FOODS OHM NOM NOm..


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually like my family sometimes. Didn't think this was possible.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Banzai said:


> On another thought, wow, I remember the days buses were 40p for kids and 70p for adults...now it's £2 :no


I remember when it was 2p for kids. Mind you, that was a one-way fare... 2p for a _return_ journey would just be ridiculous. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ned to get my chest cold checked out at the doctor.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I've finally figured out why I'm so ****ed up. I hope it's not too late to change. :blank


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

You know someones had too many rye and cokes when they're trying to warm their hands in front of _Fireplace TV_.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Some people are so pathetic. :roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Shopping at the mall after Christmas really brings out my social phobia.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sigh, I do not feel like eating today.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

panic said:


> I know what you mean, I cringe when I hear about the postcode wars but it goes deeper than what you think. The postcode wars I believe were created by youths that come from dysfunctional families and it gave hope to other youths that were in the same boat, so the gangs grew in numbers over time in different areas. The gang members are already angry and frustrated and have low self esteem because of there family problems so they feel the need to release the anger through violence. Each individual gang wants to look the best in the eyes of other gangs in other areas so tension and hostility builds amongst the gangs and they start to fight. Youths that live in a poor estate that doesn't have family problems or severe financial difficulty will feel out of place and will be victimized if they don't join so they are pressurised to join through bullying or intimidation just like in America. These English gang members are heavily influenced by American gang culture because they can relate, so they use post code to identify their turf. I really wish gang culture would stop, because it makes everybody that likes the positive side of hip hop/Grime culture look bad. I wish these gang members could release their anger in a positive way through sport or something else because they have so much potential. As for the innocent in primary school, families break apart at any time so a person can change at any time all related to their environment.
> So overall it's all about the parenting. Sorry for the long post I had to get that of my mind(edit) before I leave.
> 
> Note: And this is not a matter of only one race it is all races.
> ...


:yes. Nice post.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm in possibly the strangest mood.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The freaks come out at night.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ugh. I hate that I have to spend 24/7 with me. There's no escape.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

panic said:


> I know what you mean, I cringe when I hear about the postcode wars but it goes deeper than what you think. The postcode wars I believe were created by youths that come from dysfunctional families and it gave hope to other youths that were in the same boat, so the gangs grew in numbers over time in different areas. The gang members are already angry and frustrated and have low self esteem because of there family problems so they feel the need to release the anger through violence. Each individual gang wants to look the best in the eyes of other gangs in other areas so tension and hostility builds amongst the gangs and they start to fight. Youths that live in a poor estate that doesn't have family problems or severe financial difficulty will feel out of place and will be victimized if they don't join so they are pressurised to join through bullying or intimidation just like in America. These English gang members are heavily influenced by American gang culture because they can relate, so they use post code to identify their turf. I really wish gang culture would stop, because it makes everybody that likes the positive side of hip hop/Grime culture look bad. I wish these gang members could release their anger in a positive way through sport or something else because they have so much potential. As for the innocent in primary school, families break apart at any time so a person can change at any time all related to their environment.
> So overall it's all about the parenting. Sorry for the long post I had to get that of my mind(edit) before I leave.
> 
> Note: And this is not a matter of only one race it is all races.
> ...


postcode wars? I never herd of that. Postcode as in zip codes? The only reason why gangs have turf in the frist place is for the weapon and drug sales, it's about the money and power nothing more. Once you join a gang you have a price on your head. The game is survival, you've f'ed up in school for various of problem in your life and it's game over, and alot of kids fail to see that. I don't know why the media is always glorifying gang life. You either die in the gang or go to prison and be somebody's *****. Why would anyone want to start a gang war over zip codes?(unless i'm missing something here) that's just stupid. I wonder who's makeing money of those kids. I wish I'd live in a place with alot of opportunity in life than this hell hole.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Problems? What problems?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Christmas is over, so it's time to change my avatar... :fall


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Not had net for awhile but thought the expensive access on my phone would be worth it just to say merry christmas and happy new year to my sas friends! See you all in 2010!! *group hug*


Message received


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I hate when disney channel/pop stars do cover versions or sample my favorite songs. It's like a violation of something sacred. Sacrilege.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Christmas is over, so it's time to change my avatar... :fall


It's only 364 days away. That's too soon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Back to cleaning I go...


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Back to cleaning I go...


If you start to get really hot while cleaning, you know what to do. I give you the same advice everytime. =)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm all achy......dang this bronchitis wannabe! I need to put on a sweatshirt!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I wants one.

*melts into a puddle of baby-adoring goo*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I hate how something always feels 'not right'.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I wants one.
> 
> *melts into a puddle of baby-adoring goo*


Aw, babies.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've eaten enough to satisfy a small elephant this week. This calls for a hike tomorrow.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Going to bed when I'm seconds away from sleep is awesome. It means no time to "daydream" before actually dreaming.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Going to bed when I'm seconds away from sleep is awesome. It means no time to "daydream" before actually dreaming.


Even if I'm at that stage I manage to daydream either way and then I end up not feeling sleepy. Sighhhhhh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am finishing off what may be the last Tiger Woods' Gatorade drink......the flavor? Quiet Storm.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

if you wouldn't mind i would like to lose.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's was so awful trying to get to for the past couple of nights that I'm not sure if I even want to bother tonight. The heat and mozzy bites aren't helping either.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

I had two fiber bars today. That explains everything...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a large hole in my floor.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> I hate when disney channel/pop stars do cover versions or sample my favorite songs. It's like a violation of something sacred. Sacrilege.


what song and pop star was it?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Little sis - quit with your stupid games! I'm not in the mood...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What a way to spend a Sunday morning - traipsing around an ice-cold graveyard looking for Sylvia Plath's grave. I've never even read anything by her. I just went for the drive.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I loved 'The Bell Jar' by Sylvia Plath. It's an amazing book.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think this might be the end of my SA. And hopefully my pattern of hurting people.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If you think I'm planning on hitting on you, you are correct.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

what are normal people supposed to do on their birthdays?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Drink alcohol. Mentally celebrate another year of living.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ayo check it...keystyle 03 style yo...stop asking me to repeat everything i say you on haze we both blazed youre at home great youre gonna be on msn in 5 minutes wait im watching the matrix where neo chains


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't believe it. I went shopping today for some clothes and such and I found loads of things I actually like. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Today at Starbucks, I waited for several minutes while other people's drinks (the people that had been behind me in line) were being made. I was too embarrassed to say they had forgotten about mine, so my mom complained and I ended up getting a bigger size for free. I don't think I'll ever be able to speak for myself!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

yuck, but that would be disgusting!

And anyway, I'm too young to die...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept for 11 hours this morning. This bronchitis is NOT my friend!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Love, actually" might just be the worst movie I ever watched. I was bored to tears.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

letitrock said:


> what song and pop star was it?


I'm not sure, but they were samaling "Personal Jesus" by Depeche Mode in and "Close to Me" by The Cure. Terrible. Some covers are good, but these were playing in trendy mall clothes shops and....ugh...hot topic.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

It's the middle of summer and it's cold today. What the hell? :sus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I know forgiveness would be for the best, but I just can't seem to do it. Sure, it makes me a hypocrite, but some things are too much to let go.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, I totally messed up the whole sleeping thing. I actually forgot to go to sleep; damn insomnia... :um


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Things have been OK, but I'm ready to jumpstart my life now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am feeling better than I was yesterday. I still don't know if I should run just yet.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Another dream about my boyfriend cheating on me. _Wonderful._


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Please come in tomorrow so i can get rid of those bills.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*"Life is like a box of chocolates, Forrest. You never know what you're gonna get." *
*~ Mrs. Gump*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

What comes around, goes around.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am coughing less!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Nope, I ain't saying anymore facts about anything.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, get up and go have a shower now...I know you can do it body, even if you'd love to sit here all day.


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I ate too much refined sugar/flour today! Ick! I usually hate those things.  Ack, holidays...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dont see the eyes :um


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm _really_ tired of life. So pointless.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My top secret dance party today got interrupted by the arrival of family. It was awkward.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> My top secret dance party today got interrupted by the arrival of family. It was awkward.


lol I can just image that.

:banana :wife :door


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

My tum-tum hurts.:cry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Coffee? Yes please.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I found my two half brothers on Facebook today. I don't have Facebook but I might join just to send them a short message. It is kind of weird. I haven't seen them in about 15 years. 

Strange.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It really is a dog-eat-dog world.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

O. M. G.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jus allah: its jus allah...without the t
interview lady: wait just a law?
hmm...kamachi would have excercised some kundalini awakinging...move prana


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The internet is a mysterious place.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have run tonight, but the cards were stacked against me. It was 20F/-7c out and windy, combined with the fact that I have bronchitis. It is not a good combination. :no


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I want somebody to cuddle with. Preferably somebody who doesn't mind affection and smells good.
I just googled "cuddle" and a wikiHow article on how to cuddle came up. Odd. I just skimmed it and now it just makes the feeling worse.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

spiderling said:


> I want somebody to cuddle with. Preferably somebody who doesn't mind affection and smells good.
> I just googled "cuddle" and a wikiHow article on how to cuddle came up. Odd. I just skimmed it and now it just makes the feeling worse.


I can relate...

My laptop's battery is about to die, and I'm too comfortable to go down and get it's charger. T-Minus 13%.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

What makes me happy  Might make you sad


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_"Someone might jack it"_


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

:bash


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got a George for Christmas. Here he is:










He's George because he's short, rotund, and has a hairy body.

Dig the footpads.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

there are people who are always in a good mood, or so it seems, and who are always smiling at everyone. 
and i often mistake their smiles for real kindness. 
and then i hear them talk about someone behind his back, and i know that they could think the worst of me, 
and i would never know.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I got a George for Christmas. Here he is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats so sweet :heart


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> and i would never know.


its nothing :group


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

WIshing Big Bird would take me by the hand and walk me around the neighborhood. 

I wonder what I should do when I don't get my way?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

All the movies out right now suck.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm so tired. I really don't feel like doing that thing later.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

How the hell does a person stop making excuses and start _doing_?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I need to increase the humidity again.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

One of the very last things you say to me is that you might be in love, and I guess that's all I needed to hear to wanna try again, even if it'd be smarter to walk away...no, it can't just be smarter to walk away from love. How many people complain that they can't find true love? Are we gonna be those people even though it's probably staring us right in the face? If this is really our shot, wouldn't it be smarter to take it? Maybe I don't know what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to write at least 2,000 words today.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I was afraid I'd have some excuse to take the car out for a drive now that the snow is alomst gone and all.
Good thing some well intended people took care of this and cut my tires. :sus


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I need to write at least 2,000 words today.


Well, there is 9...1901 to go...

I wonder if completely cleaning and then re-arranging my room will shake up my life a bit, in a good way. Time to get ready to attack that New Years resolution of being less pathetic. =)


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> Well, there is 9...1901 to go...


Might wanna try that again. This time with the decimal system.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I swear, I'm getting an adrenalin rush just for telling someone I'm coming! Hopefully, no backing down now...

On another thought,_ psychology_ and _rhythm_ are two awfully hard words to spell.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I guess I'd be lying if I said that nothing good came out of all this. However seemingly insignificant.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have finally got the gist of the intricate and comlex art of using the wireless internet.

On another thought, yay, 4 hours of revision today. On a nay side, wow, I really need to work on my revision technique. 1 hour to revise 2 case studies?? Anyways, 'night people.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

What a strange life.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't know, maybe.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

shadowmask said:


> What a strange life.


U took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> I was afraid I'd have some excuse to take the car out for a drive now that the snow is alomst gone and all.
> Good thing some well intended people took care of this and *cut my tires.* :sus


*beep* hell! 
What kind of neighbourhood do you live in? Have you reported it to the police? 
Maybe it is safer inside after all. 

I have a therapist appointment this afternoon. Been a big week for me so far.

So I'm thinking when she asks how my week was, 'where shall I start?'

:um


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Mom just made my Dad smell her armpits. I wish I were joking... :wtf


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> My Mom just made my Dad smell her armpits. I wish I were joking... :wtf


The expression in your avatar fits that perfectly :lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I spent the entirety of my working day today thinking about a decision I made more than five years ago/suffocating under the weight of metric crap-tons of regret. I should know better than to get mired in this sort of thing, but sometimes it's hard to disengage. 

Phooey.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I think one of the reasons why they don't take up opportunities is because of education. They don't have any motivation to continue through to school, maybe because of a lack of parental support so they "rebel" against the system. And then, due to a lack of education, they feel that there are no opportunities for them which is why they turn to gangs.
> 
> I also think that, due to a lack of parents/carers, they feel rejected and so, turn to gangs as alternative "families" for support and a place of belonging/acceptance.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty serious. I can understand how dose kids feel growing up in the "ghetto", and having alot of problems in life.

Is it just a gang of youth trying to find their way in life? Because if your goverment doesn't stop them now, it's going to be a serious problem like here in US. Those kids are very subjectable to manipulation and contorle - I don't know if it has already happend or not, but someone is going to see that advantage and use those kids to do there dirty work. That's happening in the US with alot of kids who grow up in poverty, because of all the emotional abuse and turma they had to endur they become easy to manipulation by there so called "homies". And their homies being contorle by the "shot callers" and so on. It's sad how alot of these kids are pawns in a big game. lol it's interesting when songs like "scrap killa" come out alot of the northern california hispanic gang members felt like they needed to kill the southern gang members without really knowing the real reason. It's no wonder why alot of main stream artists are glorifying gang culture, they want to be in charge without doing anything.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't wanna dream about her anymore. She has a boyfriend and I'm weird.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The more I think about it, the funnier it gets.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I don't wanna dream about her anymore. She has a boyfriend and I'm weird.


You'd better stop dreaming about me!


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

I flirted with a cashier today, and by flirted i mean he sneezed and i said "bess you".


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Love really is all you need.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

For the first time in my life, I got myself into trouble. Now please let me pay for it myself.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> You'd better stop dreaming about me!


You told me if I ever stopped, you'd stop sending me those pictures...make up your mind already. :um


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm really curious as to what my life will be like in ten years time. Mainly because I don't have the roughest clue...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Public transportation kills everything


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Billions of people.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Another pointless excursion. God, I am bored out of my mind. Somebody help me. I think I might die of it.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

3000 baby!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

walking around can be harsh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ShyFX said:


> 3000 baby!


nice :yes


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Rocking, bobbing, flapping, humming, blinking, shaking.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

inna sense said:


> nice :yes


thanks kind sir


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"I'd bang her, but not have a relationship with her because she was too easy". What forking century is this?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

"...and _that's_ why we never go to Rudolstadt."


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

^ I'm wondering the samething.:stu


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do I get emails from OKCupid? :con


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why do I get emails from OKCupid? :con


Have you done any OKCupid quizzes? Sometimes they ask for email address, I always skip that part, but ages ago I gave it and was inundated with every new quiz they had going. Hopefully, you can unsubscribe somehow.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm, I am not surprised at all that females are attracted to "bad boys". Evolution can explain all the reasons behind this phenomenon...

Heh, too bad I don't drink, smoke, do drugs and act "gangsta"... because if I did, I'd have had even more potential... (in an evolutionary sense. lol)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Heh, too bad I don't drink, smoke, do drugs and act "gangsta"... because if I did, I'd have had even more potential... (in an evolutionary sense. lol)


Hey, why not put this theory under a test run. For educational purposes only.

A statistical test could prove useful, I guess:

hypothesis: the female members of the human species (_**** sapiens_) are more attracted to the "gangsta" version of the male members of the species.

Null hypothesis: female humans are just as attracted to "nice" male humans as they are to "gangsta" male humans.

I'm going to use a statistical test - namely the Mann Whitney U test, to see whether the null hypothesis can be rejected under the 5% significance level (as usually applied in biology).

Hmmm, I'll have to think more carefully about the experimental set-up of this experiment. lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

D11 said:


> Have you done any OKCupid quizzes? Sometimes they ask for email address, I always skip that part, but ages ago I gave it and was inundated with every new quiz they had going. Hopefully, you can unsubscribe somehow.


I signed up with it with another email, but now I'm receiving things from another email...weird.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Hadron said:


> I'm going to use a statistical test


make a poll :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Posting on here from my phone is costing me an arm, a leg and a nasty chunk from my hiney, yes I used that word! Wanna fight about it? I am addicted, so glad chat does not work on this phone. Also this christmas ruled, I got my camera out again and took many pics and things couldnt be better with a certain someone. Now if only work would get back to me already! Mmm left over christmas ham.... Oh and I love josh pyke, porcupine tree and opeth too much. And stuff


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It's nearly 1.30am and I can't sleep and I've got a ton of work to do [later today]. Great (!) :roll

On another thought, wow, it's New Year's Eve. Nearly the end and the beginning of a year.



Hadron said:


> Hey, why not put this theory under a test run. For educational purposes only.
> 
> A statistical test could prove useful, I guess:
> 
> ...


Interesting :yes I somehow think that the opposite will occur since I think the "gangsta" culture is quite a looked down upon culture (stemmed from the various negative attention from the media - you can't really look too kindly at knife crime, drugs, weapons etc.). That is just my prediction though.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

inna sense said:


> make a poll :yes


As I said - I'm going to use the Mann Whitney u test. Only, I'll have to think of a suitable experimental set-up (which is going to be extremely tricky in this case, for obvious reasons -- can I change my behaviour to such an extreme measure..?)

Asking females for their opinions would obviously generate biased data...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Which is?...[for us non interlectuals on this site?]


It's a statistical test used to compare two sets of data... we learn about this in statistics...

but anyway, I've got to go to bed now. I will think about this thing later on.:yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Hadron said:


> Asking females for their opinions would obviously generate biased data...


just do it fam O O


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stats brings back memories of playing games in lectures and catching up on sleep. Only watching watching my gran play golf was more painful.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally fixed this monster machine! :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Posting on here from my phone is costing me an arm, a leg and a nasty chunk from my hiney, yes I used that word! Wanna fight about it? I am addicted, so glad chat does not work on this phone. Also this christmas ruled, I got my camera out again and took many pics and things couldnt be better with a certain someone. Now if only work would get back to me already! Mmm left over christmas ham.... Oh and I love josh pyke, porcupine tree and opeth too much. And stuff


Your phone bill is going to be hundreds of dollars! You are insane Reece!!!:yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I decided not to buy a pizza tonight.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Hmmm, I am not surprised at all that females are attracted to "bad boys". Evolution can explain all the reasons behind this phenomenon...
> 
> Heh, too bad I don't drink, smoke, do drugs and act "gangsta"... because if I did, I'd have had even more potential... (in an evolutionary sense. lol)


You mean the hood rats? :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I really need to sleep.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish I had my telescope so I can star gaze. 
Clear skies and a full moon just waiting to be viewed.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's kinda interesting reading an old thread from the start and counting the banned accounts as you get closer to the end of the thread. Counted a dozen banned accounts in a 10 page thread...lol.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

huh said:


> It's kinda interesting reading an old thread from the start and counting the banned accounts as you get closer to the end of the thread. Counted a dozen banned accounts in a 10 page thread...lol.


lol I've done this as well. It's fairly creepy seeing all the banned accounts. I hope I never get banned from this site. :um

p.s. I have way too much time on my hands. :lol :blank


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I take so much for granted.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, is it me that smells or is it my shirt?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I really wanted to use the word 'veneer' in that post. Double checked its spelling even. 

Floordrobe(sp?): :lol. Parlous.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, is it me that smells or is it my shirt?


No, its _me_, from my post beneath yours..

Man I leave for a short while and its like you don't even recognize my 'aroma' anymore. I'm reduced to a mere smell. I am offended. You stink, figuratively.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

huh said:


> It's kinda interesting reading an old thread from the start and counting the banned accounts as you get closer to the end of the thread. Counted a dozen banned accounts in a 10 page thread...lol.


I noticed that too. One poster who's permanently banned had made more than 14,000 posts! Maybe had a case of burnt out syndrome and went out in style. :blank


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like I'll be getting a cell phone soon. Me, owning a cell phone... lol. Makes me laugh. I hate that **** with a passion, but the need overcomes the opinion. I really do need a phone, and a land line is about the same price for less features. It's a smart choice, i think.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Coast to Coast AM is amazing.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Coast to Coast AM is amazing.


Some guy back in Septemember on there got me real real peeved. He said that the Swine Flu was going to become this year, this past fall, where half of us would end up in concentration camps. I swore that if it didn't come true I'd send him the nastiest letter.

But yes its very interesting.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My Christmas tree/druid farm venture has recently suffered a nasty plague of land urchins. I'm left with 17 acres of yearlings and no options.

Retrospectively, selling pre-decorated trees was probably not the best idea either. Serious rust issues.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I really have to use the bathroom but I don't feel like getting out of bed, getting dressed, fighting the cats from trying to run out of the room, or walking through the living room with a chance of waking up that drunk idiot to go to the bathroom....perhaps I'll just wait til the morning :S


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I want a milkshake .


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I wish I had my telescope so I can star gaze.
> Clear skies and a full moon just waiting to be viewed.


Oh yes. one of the first things I'm gonna get me when I get back home is a telescope. Always wanted one, and I'll be in the perfect place for it. No city lights out here.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> I really have to use the bathroom but I don't feel like getting out of bed, getting dressed, fighting the cats from trying to run out of the room, or walking through the living room with a chance of waking up that drunk idiot to go to the bathroom....perhaps I'll just wait til the morning :S


I am sorry. That's a good way to get a bladder infection. I'd say take care of yourself, but I think that's a moot point.....


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Super thirsty but nothing sounds good to drink. Cant wait for some raspberry smirnoff for the new year no nasty beer this time! I really really miss talking with you so get home soon! <3


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I am sorry. That's a good way to get a bladder infection. I'd say take care of yourself, but I think that's a moot point.....


Haha...no worries, I caved :lol
Wouldn't have been the first time I just didn't feel like going and went to sleep instead 
New random thought: stop thinking incessantly and go the hell to sleep Kira!!!!!! (in case someone else is named Kira, this is referring to myself)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ consider yourself sung to sleep.....


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a cell phone soon. Me, owning a cell phone... lol. Makes me laugh. I hate that **** with a passion, but the need overcomes the opinion. I really do need a phone, and a land line is about the same price for less features. It's a smart choice, i think.


Ha Ha join the club! I just got my own cell phone too!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I caved about two years ago. Then my boss gave me his old phone! It's got a nifty camera in it and everything! I love to text! 

help me.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

It's 4am can't sleep. There was a drive by shoting near by that woke me up and my dam cat won't get off my bed. Just keeps comeing back, if I take it out it will just scratch the window all night. T_T

SAS is pretty lonely at 4am =/


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

SOME said:


> You mean the hood rats? :lol


:lol "gangsta"s seem to be becoming a popular topic on the RTOTD


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> It's got a nifty camera in it and everything!


aw i want one of those...mine doesnt and that sux


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ aww! maybe you'll get one this year.

I knew there was a reason for all this sleeplessness! I do my best thinking in the wee hours. And there it was, a flash of brilliance!

It's been 10 years, but I'm fairly sure I can do this now. It's been waiting for me to come to my senses!!

I love it when a plan comes together. It really couldn't be more perfect. It's got all the perks I've been wanting.

No more boring desk jobs for me. I can _feel_ it. And I think I'd be good at it.

It will get me around people, but not just for selling things. and it's a challenge, but not _too _much of a challenge, if you know what I mean. And I'll be helping people who really need it, and building relationships and trust with them.

I can't believe this. Why didn't I think of this sooner? I know why. because I just wasn't ready. But that has changed.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

ASDA had a book sale today and I bought 2 classics for £1 each. I don't know what possessed me to go down that aisle since I haven't bought a book [not online] in ages and I don't know why I bought them either since chances are, I will never get round to reading them and they will just add to my ever growing list of books-I-have-bought-but-have-yet-to-read. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wake up!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why don't you try talking about something other than yourself for a change? I can't be bothered anymore. It's so very tiring.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

_I_ take umbrage at that remark. In fact _I _often take umbrage. _I_ love to take umbrage. you know what _I _mean? _I_ know what _I _mean, even if you don't - _I _always say what _I_ mean, _I'm_ that kind of person. Know what _I _mean?

_I _just love conversation, don't you?

tee hee!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

It's time for some fireworks, and the weather forecast tomorrow is great, KAAAAAABOOOOOOMMM!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Noo year tomorrow !


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

The Lord giveth and the Lord taketh away! :twisted


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I have met my first American-accented person and man, hearing them attempting to speak the London accent is pretty..._strange _:lol.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I think I have met my first American-accented person and man, hearing them attempting to speak the London accent is pretty..._strange _:lol.


Hello there governor! *my pathetic attempt at British accent*. :lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Could you tell me where the nuclear wessels are? Nuclear Wessels.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

protesters are so annoying. I'm glad I don't live anywhere near them.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

People watching never gets boring.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Hello there governor! *my pathetic attempt at British accent*. :lol


I think it should actually be "'ello there guvnar"...but then again, I don't know anyone who says this :lol

The person in question was attempting to say "waTer" which I believe, you Americans say as something like "waarhderr"


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Gee, I have no idea how this programming thing goes, yet I'm actually surprised that what I _coded_ doesn't work. :sus

Now, which one of you geeks knows anything about writing a greasemonkey script (it's probably html from what I can tell). I want something to hide the torrents with 0 seeders in isohunt. If it helps, I have a script that hides those with negative ratings and I'm trying to work on this, but it's difficult when I haven't got a clue what I'm doing... :roll


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I am going to fail my mocks. I have 4 days to revise 7 units. If my stupidity/lack of self confidence doesn't fail me, I think ADHD will. :roll


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I think I am going to fail my mocks. I have 4 days to revise 7 units. If my stupidity/lack of self confidence doesn't fail me, I think ADHD will. :roll


You can do it! You can do it! You can do it! You can do it! :banana:banana:banana:banana

Brought out the cheerleaders for you!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> Gee, I have no idea how this programming thing goes, yet I'm actually surprised that what I _coded_ doesn't work. :sus
> 
> Now, which one of you geeks knows anything about writing a greasemonkey script (it's probably html from what I can tell). I want something to hide the torrents with 0 seeders in isohunt. If it helps, I have a script that hides those with negative ratings and I'm trying to work on this, but it's difficult when I haven't got a clue what I'm doing... :roll


Greasemonkey has been on my mind too .. I was thinking of writing something that would just hide certain subforums on SAS. But yeah, I too suffer from I-don't-know-what-the-frick-I'm-doing syndrome. Even more crippling is I-can't-really-be-arsed syndrome which I'm affected by also.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I was thinking of writing something that would just hide certain subforums on SAS.


Already ahead of you with this one. 
When I click on the 'new posts' I don't get the ones from certain sections of the forum and it's easier on the eye.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Damn, it feels good to be a gangster.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't....stop....listening....to....old...sappy...epic....love...ballads D: How am I ever supposed to supress the desire this way! :roll


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Damn, it feels good to be a gangster.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

How many times do I have to tell you that I don't want to join the military! :bah


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> How many times do I have to tell you that I don't want to join the military! :bah


Heh, my parents wanted me to go to the military as well...I told them that if I won't get into medical school, I will. But in the end I did get in - ha!

I absolutely hate it when my parents try to dictate how my life is going to be.:roll


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Heh, my parents wanted me to go to the military as well...I told them that if I won't get into medical school, I will. But in the end I did get in - ha!
> 
> I absolutely hate it when my parents try to dictate how my life is going to be.:roll


It's great to know that others can relate with having overbearing parents. :yes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> It's great to know that others can relate with having overbearing parents. :yes


Yeah, I know - you have every right to show sarcasm. lol. (apologies if that's not the case!)

I don't know what made me write such an unrelated post.:roll


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:roll :roll :roll Is this sarcasm enough? :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> :roll :roll :roll Is this sarcasm enough? :lol


:lol

Yes - such hypocrisy!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Finish work already! GOSH!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Cosmin said:


> Gee, I have no idea how this programming thing goes, yet I'm actually surprised that what I _coded_ doesn't work. :sus
> 
> Now, which one of you geeks knows anything about writing a greasemonkey script (it's probably html from what I can tell). I want something to hide the torrents with 0 seeders in isohunt. If it helps, I have a script that hides those with negative ratings and I'm trying to work on this, but it's difficult when I haven't got a clue what I'm doing... :roll




```
// ==UserScript==
// @name           ISO Hunt Seed Filter
// @namespace      huh
// @description    Filter torrents that have no seeds
// @include        http://isohunt.com/*
// @require        http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.3.2/jquery.min.js
// @version           0.1
//
// @history        0.1 First and only
//
// ==/UserScript==

$(document).ready(function() {
  $('tr.hlRow').each( function() {
     if($(this).find("td").eq(4).html() == 0){$(this).hide()};
    }
  );
});
```


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Most excellent!

All I see are some random symbols, but you're good... you can read the matrix...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ lol, good stuff huh


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

huh said:


> ```
> // ==UserScript==
> // @name           ISO Hunt Seed Filter
> // @namespace      huh
> ...


Wow, if I'm looking at things correctly you whipped this out in less than 3 hours! Certified genius alert!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

How did she know I wanted to borrow something? o.0


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Repressed memories FTL


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Every once in a while, I get the urge to stalk people on Facebook. Shortly thereafter, I get a different urge, this time involving repeatedly jabbing a phillips screwdriver into my temple.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Smirnoff in the fridge so want to have one but... work tomorrow booo! I just cant stop thinking about you <3 Have a wonderful new year!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

njodis said:


> Every once in a while, I get the urge to stalk people on Facebook.


^
This



njodis said:


> Shortly thereafter, I get a different urge, this time involving repeatedly jabbing a phillips screwdriver into my temple.


^
:sus


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ask me, ask me, ask me, ask me.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Are you f-in' kiddin' me?
It's almost 07.30 AM and I never went to sleep. Now my neck hurts from keeping my head from falling... might be a sign that I need to go to bed soon. :roll


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate when he never txts back


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Still don't know what to wear...hmm.

Something that doesn't make people say, "omgz, ur so skinny!! how did u do it???" 
"Oh, I have an eating disorder."
"...Oh."


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone want to chat..because I'm rediculously bored!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I would really like to know where all missing socks go.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Anyone want to chat..because I'm rediculously bored!


I'll talk but I'm really boring.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I'll talk but I'm really boring.


Same here no worries lol


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't floss enough.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

what was the name of the bad guy from tron?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Let's see...
- been awake for 24h straight
- haven't gone out of the house since last week

So it's either start looking for the bed or start looking for the shoes... that's a thinker...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

but I like you Cassandra!! Whats it gonna take for you to see we were made for each other!! Luuurrrrrv meehhhhhh!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> but I like you Cassandra!! Whats it gonna take for you to see we were made for each other!! Luuurrrrrv meehhhhhh!


:wtfEasy with those soap operas...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Was an SAS soap . Didn't feel like derailing a certain dating thread any further with my babbling so I randomly posted it here 
---
I think I'll watch a (non-porno) movie to get into the New Year..


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm excited/nervous for tonight


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I think I'll watch a (non-porno) movie


... for once









I'm still awake. Zombie mode on!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

http://cleverbot.com/ <-- This thing is awesome

Man I need to sleep :/


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Mind_Games is back


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Prakas said:


> Mind_Games is back


 Happy New Year! (Its 11:37pm New Year's Eve here..)
--

But you know who's not back? You, Prakas .. on msn :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

alright! let's raise the awkwardness-level even higher, shall we?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

_____________, you magnificent *******!!!! your ham rolls are positively orgrasmic!!! They make me wanna go out and slap somebody!!!!!

Please marry me, and let's have lots of little ham rolls.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^fyi there is an actual definition for 'orgrasm' on urban dictionary. 
(I looked it up cus I have no life)

---

Well thats another post you typed up and deleted. Its not wholly bad, this type n delete thing; you do write some dumb **** sometimes.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

So is it "I swear _damn_" or "I swear _down_"?...:con


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banzai said:


> So is it "I swear _damn_" or "I swear _down_"?...:con


I typed both into google:
Results *1* - *10* of about *771,000* for *"I swear down"
*Results *1* - *10* of about *55,700* for *"I swear damn"*

I think there is a clear winner here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy new year sas from aus  hope everyone here makes progress against their anxiety and towards their goals in 2010!! And make a wish, made mine! =P


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ happy new year to you too, Osp!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Happy new year sas from aus  hope everyone here makes progress against their anxiety and towards their goals in 2010!! And make a wish, made mine! =P


You too Ospi! Happy New Year. It's only 3.50pm here but I'll be celebrating later. :yay


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> You too Ospi! Happy New Year. It's only 3.50pm here but I'll be celebrating later. :yay


i.e. you'll be posting drunken thoughts on here. :boogie


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i.e. you'll be posting drunken thoughts on here. :boogie


:lol I'm actually having some real-life friends over, which is unusual for me. :lol


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I need a girl to kiss at midnight, tonight. Any volunteers?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I typed both into google:
> Results *1* - *10* of about *771,000* for *"I swear down"
> *Results *1* - *10* of about *55,700* for *"I swear damn"*
> 
> I think there is a clear winner here.


Hm...interesting...I always used to think it was "damn" :b


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Harry Caray*: Hey! Now Ken, we all know that the moon is not made of green cheese. 
*Ken Waller*: Yes, that's true Harry. 
*Harry Caray*: But what if it were made of barbeque spare ribs, would you eat it then?
*Ken Waller*: What? 
*Harry Caray*: I know I would. Heck! I'd have seconds and then polish it off with a tall cool Budweiser. - - - I would do it. Would you? 
*Ken Waller*: I'm confused. 
*Harry Caray*: It's a simple question Dr, would you eat the moon if it were made of ribs?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've seen "Spirited Away" three times in a row. It's one of the most visually stunning films I have ever seen. Each scene is like a work of art. :mushy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I've seen "Spirited Away" three times in a row. It's one of the most visually stunning films I have ever seen. Each scene is like a work of art. :mushy


I'm gonna have to go download that now. Nothing like getting drunk and watching anime on NYE.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

The happiest new year, SASers! Let's boogie into and through the 10s.

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banzai said:


> How do mods tell the difference between a troll and say, someone who has hypochondria?
> 
> On another thought, I think all these fireworks shall keep me up all night :roll


Experience.....I do have other ways of finding out, though. MWHAHAHAHA

Hey Australia! Happy New Year!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Can't have sweets this early in the day!!


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Let me give you a short lesson in Romanian... :roll

For _Happy birthday!_ aswell as _Happy New Year!_, the expression used is _La Multi Ani! _(a literal translation would be _To a lot of years!_).


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Can't have sweets this early in the day!!


Riddle me this... you're in 2010 right now, right? So, technically, I'm talking to someone from the future.

Sweet, my time machine works!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bite me, bite me hard... then bite me again! :kma


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I just left a voice mail message and my nerves definitely showed in my voice, my voice quivered a bit, it was embarrassing. Jeez, when I think about the her listening to my message in her office......


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> *Harry Caray*: Hey! Now Ken, we all know that the moon is not made of green cheese.
> *Ken Waller*: Yes, that's true Harry.
> *Harry Caray*: But what if it were made of barbeque spare ribs, would you eat it then?
> *Ken Waller*: What?
> ...


Hahahaha, the Harry Caray skits on SNL are so amazing!

"Hey! If I was a scientist, you know what I would clone? Hot dogs! Think of all the possibilities Norm! Imagine, a world with an endless supply of hot dogs. You could have a hot dog anytime you wanted."

"Well, Harry, you can pretty much do that now...."

"They'd become so abundant they'd become our currency! Twenty hot dogs would equal roughly a nickel.... depending on the strength of the yen, I'm not sure"
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Happy New Year everyone! I have a sneaking suspicion that 2010 is going to be a great year for beating SA. Hope everyone has a great night! (or had, for all you future Australians)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I forgot what anxiety was really like for a while....


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Hahahaha, the Harry Caray skits on SNL are so amazing!
> 
> "Hey! If I was a scientist, you know what I would clone? Hot dogs! Think of all the possibilities norm! Imagine, a world with an endless supply of hot dogs. You could have a hot dog anytime you wanted."
> 
> ...


...hey! If you were a hot dog and you were starving, would ya eat yourself? I know I would.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I've seen "Spirited Away" three times in a row. It's one of the most visually stunning films I have ever seen. Each scene is like a work of art. :mushy





shadowmask said:


> I'm gonna have to go download that now. Nothing like getting drunk and watching anime on NYE.


You won't regret it! :drunk


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

That was weird...

I got in the shower in 2009 and got out in 2010. :boogie

That must be something not many people can brag about. :yes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> That was weird...
> 
> I got in the shower in 2009 and got out in 2010. :boogie
> 
> That must be something not many people can brag about. :yes


Hey, thanks for the idea!

It's 2 hours prior to 2010 in the UK...aaand I didn't take a shower today...

I think there is going to be another person bragging later on (i.e. next year).:yes


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I fell asleep on my friend's bathroom floor.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Theoretically, if I write "**** off", since the word is censored, you should have no idea what it is. Right? 

On another thought, I have another 15 minutes to write the date as 2009.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy New Year UK (and whoever else has GMT)! ~


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Brrrr.

A freezing midnight shower is not such a pleasant experience, I suppose...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Ah but hey, now you have something to brag about!  :lol

(And happy new year as well btw! )


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^

Oh, you bet!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

According to my counting I had 7 hours of sleep last night and I'd usually get by on that. So why is that I'm so tired!?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I haven't touch my school work in two month. 

I really need motivation.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banzai said:


> Hm...I think when people say that they generally mean the "main" genres - hip hop, rock, pop etc.


Yeah, I know, I'm just being stupid. :banana

but seriously, it does kinda bother me. =B


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> Drinking champagne, listening to MJ and surfing through SAS...what is wrong with my life?! I should be out doing something fun.


That sounds better than going out in my opinion.

I am still in 2009. What is 2010 like SAS-ers of the future?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

njodis said:


> *You know what really grinds my gears?*


I love this expression! :lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Why didn't I just get on the damn train and head for the city.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Guys :no Well, another night listening to Dashboard Confessional and weeping my little heart out :sigh :cry :rain


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

njodis said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? When someone talks about the types of music they like, and they say "I listen to everything." Something tells me your greatest hits list probably doesn't include any showtunes, children's songs, black metal, or Gregorian chant music.


:lol

I listen to classical, pop, rock, hip hop, r & b, folk, jazz, rap.

Definitely no country & western but some country I consider folk anyway.

I like some music from movies that I probably wouldn't have heard normally like Indian (In Bend it Like Beckham), music from the original Psycho and The Omen.

My taste varys, just depending on my mood. Probably like most. My son loves Trance music, day in, day out. :um

As for children's songs, well they were once fun. 
Not big on showtunes. Black metal and Gregorian, have no idea , but I give anything a try. If I like it, I like it. Some grow on me too.

Some I hate, Miriah Carey and Christian Aguilera, I liked at first, now absolutely hate hearing their voices.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

q


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> Guys :no Well, another night listening to Dashboard Confessional and weeping my little heart out :sigh :cry :rain


We guys can be jerks sometimes :squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> It's great to know that others can relate with having overbearing parents. :yes


:hs


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

illlaymedown said:


> Guys :no


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Cosmin said:


> That was weird...
> 
> *I got in the shower in 2009 and got out in 2010.* :boogie
> 
> That must be something not many people can brag about. :yes





Hadron said:


> Hey, thanks for the idea!
> 
> It's 2 hours prior to 2010 in the UK...aaand I didn't take a shower today...
> 
> I think there is going to be another person bragging later on (i.e. next year).:yes


Hey I did that too!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> We guys can be jerks sometimes :squeeze


 It's like I try to even just be friends with him and it still goes nowhere. It's less being a jerk and more being confusing to the utmost degree.....I swear I've never met a more confusing person in my life. And I say that being a confusing person myself :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Welcoming in the new year while watching vh1 the last millenium and lmao!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate my life. :lol :blank


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

25 years down, 50 to go(unless I get lucky).

Happy New Year everybody.

Yeah...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok...I feel like a moron.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You know your ex is crazy when he joins the same website just to bother you because you blocked him on MSN.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

laura024 said:


> You know your ex is crazy when he joins the same website just to bother you because you blocked him on MSN.


 :\

---

New Years ain't too bad.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

laura024 said:


> You know your ex is crazy when he joins the same website just to bother you because you blocked him on MSN.


Oh wow thats not good!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

For everyone on the westcoast dont forget to make your wish at midnight unless you have that special person to kiss hehe! :boogie happy new year to all!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

laura024 said:


> You know your ex is crazy when he joins the same website just to bother you because you blocked him on MSN.


Or when they keep texting you even though you told them you never want to hear from them. :|


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> Or when they keep texting you even though you told them you never want to hear from them. :|


Ugh, yeah. Stupid boys.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, maybe a shower will wake me up a bit..


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I just love "roasted vegetable flavored" Ritz crackers. So yummy.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't drink 3 coffees at 1am, or you end up being awake at 5 am still :/


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Man they brought wayyy too many sweets. What the **** where they thinking omnomnomnom.. like I was gonna eat them all? omnomnom ...Yeah right, good luck with that plan ..nomnom... I'll nomnom... puke .. I don't even like sweets... oooooommmmmnooooommmm one small sweet at a time. Easy does it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"No, I'm sorry, my new boyfriend is made of ethereal flame."

.....Darn. I can't compete with that.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

God it's Friday already...where did the holidays go??


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm soooooo screwed!....and trapped....

How could I let this happen?!?!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Man they brought wayyy too many sweets. What the **** where they thinking omnomnomnom.. like I was gonna eat them all? omnomnom ...Yeah right, good luck with that plan ..nomnom... I'll nomnom... puke .. I don't even like sweets... oooooommmmmnooooommmm one small sweet at a time. Easy does it.


:lol


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

This time, we've managed to enter the second trimester without any mishaps.
It's a good beginning to 2010.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

2 hours until the Bruins play the Flyers at snowy Fenway Park. =)


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok....you take a shower and get clean, you then take a clean towel and dry off with it.
Is that towel dirty now?
You were clean when you used it. It just got wet.....can't it be hung to dry and used one more time?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Kelly065 said:


> Ok....you take a shower and get clean, you then take a clean towel and dry off with it.
> Is that towel dirty now?
> You were clean when you used it. It just got wet.....can't it be hung to dry and used one more time?


It's dirty cause once you're done with it, it's wet and then it starts to smell bad. Hang up your towel and then smell it a bit later. That being said, I use the same towel 2 or 3 times before getting a fresh one. It's "dirty" but not dirty enough for me to care lol.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My boyfriend gave me a microwaveable Bagpuss yesterday as a belated Christmas present. It's so cool. I love him.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I wonder how many people have me on their ignore list... It makes me feel good about myself, like I contributed in some way to that person's life and now I'm acknowledged fot that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you'll never know how much i really care.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Banzai said:


> ^What happens when you put people on your ignore list btw? Do their posts not come up? Or is it just that they can't contact you?


I dunno... never tried it.

Btw... you have 1234 posts. Wanna try for 12345? :clap


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah what am I doing here when I should be studying?? :roll


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

How many people exactly did I drunkenly insult last night in chat? I seem to remember at least two...or three. Maybe four.

Yeah...but honestly, I apologize to any who fell victim to my insecurity. Sorry.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nintendo said:


> Yes, njodis, when people say they listen to everything they generally mean the popular genres. You shouldn't take it serious. Like your constant use of TV references. People shouldn't confuse that with originality and/or actually being funny.


Unprovoked personal attacks are the best thing about SAS. Such a lovely community.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a good night... Really need to start drinking my mocha and have some pb & j hehe. Watching the Rose Bowl today we better win... Cant wait until YOU get home so I can talk to you again :boogie


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Now I remember why I hate the holidays, after the mania of christmas and new years eve I take a dive into the depression again.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*oppss*



leonardess said:


> ^ aww! maybe you'll get one this year.
> 
> I knew there was a reason for all this sleeplessness! I do my best thinking in the wee hours. And there it was, a flash of brilliance!
> 
> ...


its so true


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

illlaymedown said:


> It's like I try to even just be friends with him and it still goes nowhere. It's less being a jerk and more being confusing to the utmost degree.....I swear I've never met a more confusing person in my life. And I say that being a confusing person myself :lol


hey...theres no difference between yall and us guys :love


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

i though today was saturday:hide


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

^I think there's quite a few differences actually, some very obvious and some less so but none that makes either "better" if that's what you're trying to get at.

----------------

"Self, we could have a lot more entertainment wasting our life playing FFVIII than wasting it on this website fo rizzle." *exits website and puts in FFVIII*


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Banzai said:


> ^What happens when you put people on your ignore list btw? Do their posts not come up? Or is it just that they can't contact you?


Umm....from what I gather you can't see their posts unless you click to or take them off the list and I think they can't contact you or see anything on your profile that you don't have set to 'everybody'.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> I wonder how many people have me on their ignore list... It makes me feel good about myself, like I contributed in some way to that person's life and now I'm acknowledged fot that.


I don't have you on ignore nor anyone else. What's the point?

I like to read everyone's point of view even if it offends, then I choose whether to answer or move on. 
But I respect that some need to ignore others, maybe it's another coping mechanism, even on the internet. :um

On IMDB, some members post their list of people on ignore. And I think that proves a point in itself. :blank


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

life is weird


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw, that SA-heaven thread got deleted! We were having so much fun...:cry
:um


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Wish my computer had not crashed lost all of my music! :mum


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

About to pick up some cheap Chinese for dinner. Epically bummed that I did not have time to prepare the traditional Southern New Years Day dinner (black-eyed peas for luck, greens for wealth, and ham so that the coming year will be better than the last).


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, am I the only one that hates water chestnuts? D:


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I can't tell if I'm too easygoing or the rest of the world isn't easygoing enough. So many people are such *******s and for what, why? Man imagine if they had to walk a day in my shoes. People just need **** to complain about and people to take it out on I gues.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Game 7 is awesome.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Stainless Steel Coils SRA300 Series, 17-7, SRA stainless strip, sheet, shim stock .0005-.035 
www.brownmetals.com


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Today I went to the mall....Wow I felt so out of place.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Game 7 is awesome.


How much money are you getting for saying that? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> How much money are you getting for saying that? :b


Speaking of which, did my payment for last night go through?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum

^^ that's weird... :um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Speaking of which, did my payment for last night go through?


Sure did. :yes


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm glad my cat is breathing normally now and has his meow back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heading for bed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just got back from my 9 hour drive! Good to be home and have proper internet again!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cosmin said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum
> 
> ^^ that's weird... :um


Yep, That is what the board looked like up to three years ago. In looking the December 2006-January 2007 area, I actually remember most of those guys - many of them are still active on the site . I was made a moderator just a few months before those archives start :lol.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy freakin' Peter Pan Syndrome!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You can fly????????? zomgz


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am content right now and have been more or less over the past few days, eventhough I've been alone.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Maybe it will work, maybe it won't. But it is keeping me busy, that's for sure.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:boogieWhat is life bringing me this year? A trip? A visit? An adventure?! Who knows but I am up for what ever it is to bring this time! :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I am content right now and have been more or less over the past few days, eventhough I've been alone.


Did you delete your post again? I'm onto you!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder how long it'll be until I change my avatar.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3 days!!! I like your current one though!!

Also, I am one lucky SOAB!!!! Just sayin!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

3 days doesn't sound that optimistic, haha.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sleepy.  Where's my boyfriend?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Should I say something? I ... nvm.

We -and by 'we' I mean Myself and I - are gonna do things better this time.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

In(freaking)somnia! Its 6am and I still have not fallen asleep. I am never drinking a triple shot mocha again!!!! Atleast Law and Order has a marathon on... :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*moves finger over raised eyebrow...glances* ♥


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Quick question: you're not supposed to practise CPR on real humans are you?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Quick question: you're not supposed to practise CPR on real humans are you?


:lol Like you know any...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the first time i got head i didnt moan cuz i was too nervous...i should have told you...sorry  ...but im sure youre working now and i hope youre with someone


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Please stop eyeballing me. I come in peace.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

and you let me stand while doing it too...thanks ^_^


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

complex said:


> Wish my computer had not crashed lost all of my music! :mum


thats harsh...no mp3 player?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Aw, that SA-heaven thread got deleted! We were having so much fun...:cry
> :um


Ah, but that's a good thing -- all it confirms is that we have won the argument against the creationists!:b

:lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did not want to take a nap today, but I did.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

If it's true that God dwells inside of us, then I hope he likes sunflower seeds, cause that's what he's getting.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Giant hoodies and sweatpants are comfortable.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Giant hoodies and sweatpants are comfortable.


Mhmmm. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Have you dyed your hair blonde? It looks pretty! But I must admit I liked the way your hair and eye colour seemed to be exactly the same, it was kind of cool.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis said:


> Okay, am I the only one that hates water chestnuts? D:


apparently that would be a 'yes'.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> heehee thanks, I did dye it & I loooove it! I'm sure I'll be back to brunette at some point but hey, new year, new look. Happy New Year btw!


Aww! It does look lovely, and it's a very natural shade. I'm too scared to dye my hair, haha. Happy new year to you too!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ugh...there is no way I can read that whole email. seriously...couldn't they have made their point in less than 6 pages?! *sigh* ...mayer later.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Your hair is perfectly gorgeous the way it is!


Thanks! That works out well because I'm too lazy to bother with dye. :b


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I wonder what its like to live in saudi arabia.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it's funny when people post things and delete them thinking you didn't see it, but you actually have instant email notification on. The things SA makes us do :lol ...there are a lot of deleted comments. Gotta love us and our silliness


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> In(freaking)somnia! Its 6am and I still have not fallen asleep. I am never drinking a triple shot mocha again!!!! Atleast Law and Order has a marathon on... :sus


tsk tsk, guess this means you will not be up for awhile! :mum

----------

Find out today if I still have a job or not....


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> I think it's funny when people post things and delete them thinking you didn't see it, but you actually have instant email notification on. The things SA makes us do :lol ...there are a lot of deleted comments. Gotta love us and our silliness


HaHa, I used to do that till my friend started callin' me on it everytime I did it.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> HaHa, I used to do that till my friend started callin' me on it everytime I did it.


:lol and the thing is, *most* of the time it's not a bad comment and could be helpful.
I wanna go and say something back and it's not there anymore! 

------

maybe I should delete previous post just to be a rebel :/


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I swear there is something interfering with my posts...

and no, I'm not schizophrenic for those of you that are concerned.:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Up the wooden hills... to Bedfordshire.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Curious. Very curious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There's a hole in my pocket, my pocket a hole!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I swear there is something interfering with my posts...
> 
> and no, I'm not schizophrenic for those of you that are concerned.:b


I often feel this as well...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> I often feel this as well...


I hope I didn't upset some people with my atheism....:um


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Home sick today, watching Bollywood movies and sipping echinacea tea. Not exactly what I had planned, but this is good too.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

My day does not start until I have had my oatmeal!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't want to walk there, but I'm too greedy/poor to use up 6$ for public transport. **** it. Walking is good anyway.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel that their posts look retarded?

Oh I know what's going to happen now -- I'm going to start memorizing a bunch of weird words that no one has ever heard of, and start using them in my posts - just so that I will look like a smart***.:roll

I just can't control myself, can I...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I read the whole 6 pages. Craziest ****ing thing I ever read.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Thanks! That works out well because I'm too lazy to bother with dye. :b


i was looking through this guy's videos and i remembered this one...when i saw her hairstyle i thought of you 

look what happens at 02:07


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't wait until summer is over.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah srsly, this heat is ridonkulous (if it is the heat you are complaining about). I miss the crisp beach air


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

To hell with natural selection. You're not getting rid of me _that_ easily.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I can't wait until summer is over.


I wish it were summer....I'm freezing! brrr.....  But then again, I have to go through another birthday to get to summer :/ .................Yeah, birthday is better than freezing at this point :yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's so cold in here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laura024 said:


> It's so cold in here.


its cold here...im still young with an old fear
the demons used to be blurry but now they so clear

:high5


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Now i gotta walk home...in the cold...great.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> To hell with natural selection. You're not getting rid of me _that_ easily.


Hahaha yes! This is the right attitude to have. By all rights I should have been eaten by wolverines ages ago, but I refuse to let my own ineptitude get in the way of my success.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm starting to hate winter. At least when it was warmer I could go out and take a walk or something. Kinda miserable to do that when it's so cold.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yeah srsly, this heat is ridonkulous (if it is the heat you are complaining about). I miss the crisp beach air


Haha, yeah, the heat is the only thing I dislike since I'll sit here sweating all day.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My dogs are so cute. :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The snowstorm was kind enough to walk home with me.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

5 minutes before my exile... :blank


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I can't wait until summer is over.





Ospi said:


> Yeah srsly, this heat is ridonkulous (if it is the heat you are complaining about). I miss the crisp beach air


Hehe I went out into the sunlight and played with a new sprinkler head attachment (- and watered the garden of course). I DO NOT want summer to end. I like that it doesn't get dark till around 9pm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One more day off and I am back to work for the first time since December 11th.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I start school on Monday. :troll


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel like running outside in the rain..its freezing tho :/


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Such a work place environment does not exist. I need to stop fantasizing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My puppy is going bald. It looks so weird. His skin is pink.

...He kinda reminds me of Ron Howard.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Okay, i need money for a new PC. I can't run Playstation 2 emulator/games on this one 
And here i was, hoping to be able to play Front mission 4 and 5. Oh well, sucks to be poor.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where are they?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

What if you said exactly whats on your mind? You'd only be a few shades more pervier than you're already known for.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey! I resemble that remark.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol go for it MG! 

It's all smiles from me. I am as happy as that sun over there! see I am pointing at it <------------


Over there <-------------


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

_Alchohol _and _Matirx_? Oh, TV, you disappoint me. 
Seriously, who's in charge of spotting these spelling errors before airtime?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't feel pleasure, i don't feel pain.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

really, where ARE they?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm so nervous to go back to my old high school to get teaching experience. I have a terrible feeling this week will convince me I will never be able to teach because of SA.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ try it. you won't really know until you try, and ifyou don't, you'll be left always wondering what if.....there are few worse feelings.

ok, now, I'm getting upset. WHERE ARE THEY.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah. I mean I don't really have a choice. It's required for my college course.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> What if you said exactly whats on your mind? You'd only be a few shades more pervier than you're already known for.


I hope that's you you're talking about and not me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Yeah. I mean I don't really have a choice. It's required for my college course.


do try and push ahead with it, it may actually help with the SA.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

they better show themselves pretty damn quick.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

leonardess said:


> do try and push ahead with it, it may actually help with the SA.


I'll be as optimistic as possible. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you may surprise yourself. oh, and no problem.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ You're playing with my OCD need for order in inter-post relationships aren't you leonardess.

Anyway..
hmpfk! the randomness is all gone now... :b

---

Made in China.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I hope that's you you're talking about and not me.


what inter-post relationship? me? never!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I meant the relationship between a reply-post and the post it is replying to (not people to people relationships.) Anyway, nvm, lets get back to normal programming...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Oh I meant the relationship between a reply-post and the post it is replying to (not people to people relationships.) Anyway, nvm, lets get back to normal programming...


I know. thought i'd mess with you a little more.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

laura024 said:


> I'm so nervous to go back to my old high school to get teaching experience. I have a terrible feeling this week will convince me I will never be able to teach because of SA.


It is probably the best place to get experience. You are most familiar with the surroundings and the faculty. I doubt it would be a problem. Picture yourself as you did the teachers. You will do fine .


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

freeeeeezing


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Is 'eventhough' written like that or like this: 'even though'.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^two separate words.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Just another vent and spam thread I believe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is cold enough for me?


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

"Aren't there many other guys out there you can like?! Why must you like this one so much"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^oooh, as if it were a choice.....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

aww man, Syndicate Wars! I bought that game along with Final Fantasy 7 when it came out. I'll download it for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Going to try to get to bed very soon!

I had the most wonderful evening  thank you! <3

Tomorrow maybe a bike ride, some laundry (actually a lot!) and prepare for class.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

He'd better come online tonight.:wife


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

words don't seem to work. they lie when they come out of my mouth.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Finally could cry...I really needed it :sigh


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Aaaaand I can't sleep, tooooooo exciiiiited! :love (it's 5am here, help me lol.)


What are you so excited about? I keep seeing your posts and feeling very intrigued!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pfft, fancy feeling like that


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Hahahaaa I'm just flat on my face in love, pay no attention to me. :b Eeeeeeee!!!


Awwwwwwwwr! Good for you! :clap


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> Finally could cry...I really needed it :sigh


:hug hope you feel better



somethinginthewind said:


> Hahahaaa I'm just flat on my face in love, pay no attention to me. :b Eeeeeeee!!!


Congrats. It's wonderful to be in love. 



Ospi said:


> pfft, fancy feeling like that


:lol



tutliputli said:


> Awwwwwwwwr! Good for you! :clap


I think so too.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I shouldn't have slept for so long. 11 hours is just greedy...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I have nothing better to do with my day than google images of baby penguins.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah but it's the weekend, you are allowed to sleep in! Not sure what I am going to do with myself this week.

edit: Rofl @ penguin, I want one.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I want one too. Maybe this one?









I guess I'll just have to make do with the next best thing and watch Happy Feet for the billionth time. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am yet to see that, how UnAustralian since it was an aussie film!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mozzy bites...everywhere, ugh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

hmmm....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, facing the music, here I go..


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, i think from now on I should photo-shop my pictures, just like everyone else does...just to follow the trends, you know -- After all, I'm a teenager (A.K.A a sheep. And no this is not an excuse...honest:blank).

Only problem is, I've never used photoshop before...:um I'm not that good with softwares, anyway. 

Ah, good old learning never disappoints now, does it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Heh, i think from now on I should photo-shop my pictures, just like everyone else does...just to follow the trends, you know -- After all, I'm a teenager (A.K.A a sheep. And no this is not an excuse...honest:blank).
> 
> Only problem is, I've never used photoshop before...:um I'm not that good with softwares, anyway.
> 
> Ah, good old learning never disappoints now, does it.


Heh, I used to photoshop my pictures then I was like, meh, everyone knows that I don't look as great in real-life. xD


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Heh, I used to photoshop my pictures then I was like, meh, everyone knows that I don't look as great in real-life. xD


I don't mind lying to people, honestly. Cheating is my name, lol. (OK, kidding).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This itch is driving me up the wall...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Who is spying on me?

I think I'm getting a cold.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The sky's taking a snow dump.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm starting to get aggressive feelings towards anyone who interferes with my porn watching.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

sugar high :banana


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i'm starting to get aggressive feelings towards anyone who interferes with my porn watching.


:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap it's a blizzard out thurr


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Day 3 of January and so far, so good.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

God, if you let me have this job, I promise I'll start believing in you again.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

I need a miracle.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> God, if you let me have this job, I promise I'll start believing in you again.


Fine, you may have that job. :yes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Cosmin said:


> Fine, you may have that job. :yes


Oh, uh....thanks Lord! Damn it...now I have to be accountable for my actions...:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shadowmask said:


> Oh, uh....thanks Lord! Damn it...now I have to be accountable for my actions...:sigh


 You are a man of your word .


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

No bike ride it raining buckets!!! 
I really really do not want to do laundry...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

post number 30000!! Whoooo!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ice water is scrumptious for something that tastes like nothing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get out of this chair.....I think Ineed to bake a ham?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I have nothing better to do with my day than google images of baby penguins.


Baahhahaha its sooo cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

njodis said:


> Okay, am I the only one that hates water chestnuts? D:


Nope, I hate them too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

let me try to convince myself that i don't give a sh1t.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

wishing I could take a nap and its only 1:30 (Sundays I hate you!)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

complex said:


> Baahhahaha its sooo cute! Thanks for sharing


Glad you enjoyed it as much as I did!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

don't pronounce it twenty ten, it sounds like a retard who has not learned how to count to 30 =/


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Polar said:


> don't pronounce it twenty ten, it sounds like a retard who has not learned how to count to 30 =/


I'll definitely be doing that then.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

odd_one_out said:


> I'll definitely be doing that then.


Good!

I, myself, will go for *doua mii zece*. Spooky, isn't it? Yeah, chances are Uwe Boll might make a good movie before I'll get to talk to someone in English, so for now, I'll use 2010 in that department.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I know this last week of break is going to fly by. I'm already terrified to start these new classes! :afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe I know how that feels, glad those days are behind me. It would be nice to know what is going on with work though.....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I should go to bed but I'm not remotely tired. I want stimulation instead. What's wrong with me? :wife


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutli?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG Ospi, what the hell is that? :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's towelie of course!!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

*googles Towelie*

Ohhhhh, I thought it looked like a South Park creation! I haven't watched that in years. Wow, this makes no sense WHATSOEVER. "Towelie says to bring a towel." Heehee!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I have nothing better to do with my day than google images of baby penguins.


I will see your baby penguin and raise you a...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I will see your baby penguin and raise you a...


Hehehe! Oh this is too good!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I will see your baby penguin and raise you a...


And I will see your baby seal and raise you a baby polar bear:


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

complex said:


> Hehehe! Oh this is too good!


I want one as a pet. :b It makes me so sad that people hunt these sweet little furry creatures as sport.  How heartless can people be? They are harmless, cute, helpless little animals.










It is saying "hug me!"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I want one as a pet. :b It makes me so sad that people hunt these sweet little furry creatures as sport.  How heartless can people be? They are harmless, cute, helpless little animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. There is just no way I can top that. You win!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I WILL TRY!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I WILL TRY!


Hahaha! thats just funny looking! Looks like it wants to bite someone!:sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha I want one just chilling on my desk next to me.

There is a baby animals thread somewhere tutli.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i'm starting to get aggressive feelings towards anyone who interferes with my porn watching.


:yes


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

*feeling utterly blank... :um*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I WILL TRY!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

shadowmask said:


>


Haha! Thats funny! It really looks like it could be talking to you! :boogie
I am clearly bored!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

This random thread has gotten too much of a flow....bringing back the randomness FTW! xD :lol

----------

My FFVIII 2nd disc keeps freezing up.....I'm a sad little girl right now...very very sad  :cry :rain :sigh [insert all other depressive emoticons here]


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I hope my Saudi Penpal will one day come to study in Canada.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

amazing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, I wish the house was empty already. :|


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

For those about to rock, we salute you


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

*feeling much happier now not so blank!*
*always on my mind hehe...*


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm up at 3.30am for college - the earliest I've ever been up I think. I have no particular reason as to why I am up that early. :roll


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I expected there to be more than this..


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a feeling that my Dad will block all of my internet access tomorrow.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> I have a feeling that my Dad will block all of my internet access tomorrow.


Gah that sucks :\ Just know that it won't be this way forever. Someday... :yes


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

jakhdhgasdabndnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnads


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

:cig

lol an elephant?

what a trip.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Deleeeeeeeted


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, that is pretty heavy stuff, how do you feel about it? Interesting that she thinks you might be park Aboriginal....

Not sure why you dad would be so against you knowing though, I suppose he would have his reasons.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*I won i won i won i won i won i won i won i won i won i won i won i won i won i won*

ON THIS NIGHT I WON TRIVIAL PURSUIT FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER IN MY LIFE!!! IT WAS RICH, MY FRIENDS, RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICH!!!!!!!!!!!

I refuse to acknowledge how many times I have tried.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ON THIS NIGHT I WON TRIVIAL PURSUIT FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER IN MY LIFE!!! IT WAS RICH, MY FRIENDS, RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I refuse to acknowledge how many times I have tried.


Well this calls for a booze up! PARTY HATS :yay :yay


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm waayyyyy ahead of you uke

let's have another!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*I won: WON, I! I wON!!!: ME, MYSELF AND I*

I won!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

omfg I just found a stash of shortbread. Stoked.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> omfg I just found a stash of shortbread. Stoked.


We have three packets of shortbread now since my cousin and his wife gave us a hamper. Jealous? :b Haha.

Also, my legs are shaking like crazy right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pfft this stash will keep me going  Shaking legs :S


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish I had some new games to play. New worlds to get lost in.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Wow, that is pretty heavy stuff, how do you feel about it? Interesting that she thinks you might be park Aboriginal....


I assumed Perfectionist was talking about Aboriginals of Canada and not the Aussie ones?

People are bloody good at keeping some secrets.

---

And what can we learn from this? Your first try often yields bleh results. So you gotta try several times. Not trying at all gets you nowhere <-- I'm such a genius.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Showing my ignorance here but I thought that term was specifically used for the aussie natives? Could be wrong of course.

Edit: Some quick googling suggests you are correct MG!!

----------------------

Sweet dreams


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

it's like a game of chess, reveal your motives, your moves and you're screwed. well, not really, but something like that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just realised I have not seen Pokherpro around for yonks! He was always good for a laugh as well 

-----------

Two very interesting emails from two very experienced F1 engineers.....hmmm..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> pfft this stash will keep me going  Shaking legs :S


Shaking legs often cause by exercise or my boyfriend. He wasn't here today.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well at least it is not a fidgeting thing like I have, can't stop shaking my legs when sitting down, it pisses off people so much xD

I have had Top Gear paused for an hour with James May with the most hilarious expression known to man.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it feels good to have a goal.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for replying to my email and telling me that I'm not as socially retarded as I think I am. Really, thank you. Now I don't feel like a freak.

Geez, how hard is it to answer to a bloody email!?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This latest Top Gear episode has me in tears, my god it is so funny.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

random thoughts, random thoughts, i dont have any random thoughts...

Garlic.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I want to get a laptop from DELL, they got good deals going on right now for the 17" ones.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cold. Tired. Ugly. :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Cold. Tired. Ugly. :|


What was that last bit? :bat


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> What was that last bit? :bat


A sad smiley face? :b

LOL, just having one of those days. I'm telling myself it's more of a feeling than a fact, but it's hard sometimes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I know it all too well  A vicious cycle I'm afraid.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I know it all too well as well. Sigh. :|


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indeed. Although you two are ridiculously attractive, which kind of makes me feel better to think you still feel that way. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww haha, that does make me smile I will admit hehe, but you should be thinking the same about yourself :yes

Anyway this is getting soppy, I need to fix it wioth a picture of a shotgun wielding policeman!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Aww haha, that does make me smile I will admit hehe, but you should be thinking the same about yourself :yes
> 
> Anyway this is getting soppy, I need to fix it wioth a picture of a shotgun wielding policeman!


:lol I love that! Quick, do something manly!! :b

Glad it made you smile


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> A sad smiley face? :b
> 
> LOL, just having one of those days. I'm telling myself it's more of a feeling than a fact, but it's hard sometimes.


I'm _pretty _sure its not a fact . Its an un-fact or a mis-fact or not-fact or whatever the opposite of a fact is called.

That police guy in Ospi's photo looks like George Clooney.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You were reading the wrong column!! You idiot (me)

------

2:48am. Ewww... Lets do that again.


------
3:17am. Hmm just me n this thread I guess :b.

What if the world does end in 2012? And heaven and hell exists? The mayans we meet there will be like, "Duuuuuuuuuuuuude we tried to tell you!! We made this calendar n stuff.."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

i amz here! Just reading super long yet sad post  But being distracted on chat so it took me awhile *shakes fist*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ good to have some company!
--------

"It don't matter to Jesus!"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, nice to see you on there...NOT pffffft.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well. I see how it is. that's the last time! I swear it, the LAST time! (stamps little jewelled heel and storms off in a huff)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Please, convince me that I want it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^of course you do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Makes perfect sense.

i just woke up my mum from singing too loudly at 1am. I sir, am a twit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And with those silly shenanigans out of the way it is time for the ol sleeperoo. Gnight SAS 

And goodnight you :kiss


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> how do you feel about it?


:no


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm starting to think there is a sound effect involved with that apple dropping on the google page... I better get some sleep.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I'm _pretty _sure its not a fact . Its an un-fact or a mis-fact or not-fact or whatever the opposite of a fact is called.
> 
> That police guy in Ospi's photo looks like George Clooney.


:kiss


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Let's see how long it takes for the water I poured on the porch to freeze. :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Life is crazy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

FFS, I just happened to be looking at someone's facebook pictures in which they were on holiday at the beach and thus, topless, and my dad walks in. FANTASTIC.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel like I've been left out past my expiration date.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Smoking --> fat --> elephant represents fat -->death -->elephant with wings --> i.e angel
> 
> Like my analysis?


nice


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

tutliputli said:


> FFS, I just happened to be looking at someone's facebook pictures in which they were on holiday at the beach and thus, topless, and my dad walks in. FANTASTIC.


Reminds me of the time my ex's parents were showing us their holiday photos, with the digicam connected to the TV, and her mother appeared topless in some.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

he's one greedy son of a *****.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Reminds me of the time my ex's parents were showing us their holiday photos, with the digicam connected to the TV, and her mother appeared topless in some.


*shudder* That must've been so embarrassing for everyone involved!

Kiss kiss kiss. I would like a kiss.

1000th post!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^:kiss

----------

Where is this music coming from?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> FFS, I just happened to be looking at someone's facebook pictures in which they were on holiday at the beach and thus, topless, and my dad walks in. FANTASTIC.


Did you use the phrase "This isn't what it looks like!"? Whenever people say that, it's almost always _*exactly*_ what it looks like.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I hear cell phones can give cancer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I hear being born gives you cancer.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> ^:kiss
> 
> ----------
> 
> Where is this music coming from?


Why thank you. :kiss

It's coming from my bedroom, I'm playing Paul Weller extremely loudly.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> Did you use the phrase "This isn't what it looks like!"? Whenever people say that, it's almost always _*exactly*_ what it looks like.


Haha, no! I panicked and couldn't decide whether to click on another window or scroll down. Foolishly, I decided to scroll... so all my dad saw was a torso and some nipples. :lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Stop throwing socks at me! :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to the restroom and then make a phone call :lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, there's a really awesome job at a Veterinary Specialist Hospital for an Office Junior but it's at Springwood. Bloody Springwood. x_x I wish I had a car..and a license..ugh.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I need some Danish pastries.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If it's meant to be, it will be.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh...I really regret eating that now.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Teaching might still be plausible for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for a run....even if it is under 20F!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Teaching might still be plausible for me.


Good to hear!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Answer your phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to tell you about some new **** that has come to light.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Maybe I'll take up drawing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Good idea.

I'm sick of random people calling me and saying nothing.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus is always getting in my way. :sigh :roll


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Only 4 hours sleep last night: no


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Blueberry Frosted Mini Wheats... yummy. :yes :mushy


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Huh? What am I doing here again? :b


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I am disappointed in so many ways.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to go for a run....even if it is under 20F!


For the record, this did NOT occur tonight. I could not find my gloves!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Teaching might still be plausible for me.


way to go!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thewall said:


> Answer your phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have to tell you about some new **** that has come to light.


did they? sounds important.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> For the record, this did NOT occur tonight. I could not find my gloves!!!!


And I'm betting the angel of sanity and health and anti-bronchitis..surely hid them and laughed with goodnatured glee with loving concern while doing it.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> did they? sounds important.


yep, about 2 minutes after I posted that, lol. It wasn't really _that_ important. I'm excited by the most mundane things.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> And I'm betting the angel of sanity and health and anti-bronchitis..surely hid them and laughed with goodnatured glee with loving concern while doing it.


:lol
------

Wow today is a fail. Must make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thewall said:


> yep, about 2 minutes after I posted that, lol. It wasn't really _that_ important. I'm excited by the most mundane things.


today I ate mostly oatmeal......


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

I made it this far, and I want to make it a little further, but right now, things are out of my hand, my hope is in the hands of two different people for two different things, if none of them come true in the next few months, I might as well pack it in, for I will lose when everyone else has won, and I just can't start over again.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I am in way over my head! :bash

Stress is coming from all directions! School, work life in general...


I think I need to see my doctor so I can learn how to interact properly.:um


I just want to enjoy life & do the right thing (knowing what the right thing is, not so easy!)


I hurt you I am sorry. I have been thinking about what I did all night I cant take it back. I need to figure out me before I can do this and I had not come to this until today... I AM SO SORRY :cry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoever stole my phone is a total #[email protected] >:[


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> today I ate mostly oatmeal......


ooo I love oatmeal! I eat it everyday for lunch.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

complex said:


> I am in way over my head! :bash
> 
> Stress is coming from all directions! School, work life in general...


You're not alone...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't get worked up over the future. Enjoy what you have for what it is: something you have at this moment. It may well not be there tomorrow. And that's ok, as long as you didn't expect it to be there and build up your hopes and dreams on it being there.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey! Who took the cute little hat off the kiwi?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hurt and sad, but the most important thing is that you are happy, that is all which matters to me, so please do what you must to achieve this.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm really creeped out right now.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Got to get books for class on Wednesday morning. I want to be there soon it opens so I don't have to wait in line for half an hour. Classes begin next week. Another rough 16 weeks coming up.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Don't get worked up over the future. Enjoy what you have for what it is: something you have at this moment. It may well not be there tomorrow. And that's ok, as long as you didn't expect it to be there and build up your hopes and dreams on it being there.


You are so cute and so wise. :yes

Ugh, leaving for work in 6 minutes. Boo.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Don't get worked up over the future. Enjoy what you have for what it is: something you have at this moment. It may well not be there tomorrow. And that's ok, as long as you didn't expect it to be there and build up your hopes and dreams on it being there.


Thanks, I kinda needed to hear that.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

How'd I get a pimple _inside _my nostril? Ow, it hurts to use Kleenex now and I need it. Stupid cold. *sniffle*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Now I just sit back and wait for the millions to roll in. :um


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> You are so cute and so wise. :yes
> Ugh, leaving for work in 6 minutes. Boo.


I don't know about the latter and I _really_ don't know about the former. :b

I hope you went. I skipped my volunteer thing today and didn't help with the gardening work and I feel really bad about it.



El Sonador said:


> Thanks, I kinda needed to hear that.


you're welcome 
------

+.. What're you, nuts?
-It has been suggested.
:lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, I'm going to regret this. Maria, forgive me. :|


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

they lost their meaning and now they want to deprive me of mine.....the lengths humanity will go to only to wear a facade. :sigh


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate Farmer John.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

TheSilent said:


> I need a miracle.


Oh my! I got a semi-miracle. :boogieSo freaking happy. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i know you don't care about me. or at least, you don't understand what's become of me. and you choose to ignore it and wait until i become "normal" again. i don't want to be a burden to you anymore.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i know you don't care about me. or at least, you don't understand what's become of me. and you choose to ignore it and wait until i become "normal" again. i don't want to be a burden to you anymore.


:|


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, why did these guys from college ask me to play football with them about two hours ago...I would have if it wasn't for the fact that I spent the whole of last night working on my chemistry coursework. I'm literally dead on my feet...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mind_games said:


> :|


:squeeze 
it's alright now. i'm just really immature :roll. 
when there's only one person you talk to on a daily basis, and you unload everything on them, you have to expect that person to get fed up with you.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sooooo hungry !


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't feel like going to school today.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

It sucks to find pics of your crush kissing someone :|. Remind me to never go on MySpace again.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

They claimed the snow would stop falling, but they didn't mention that I would.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

At school actually have some of the same ppl in my classes and are really 
happen to see them again. I am acutally not having a horrible time at 
school today and oh oh I took the bus which is a super big thing for me YEAH I am proud of myself right now :clap 
Beating the anxiety feels so good!​


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

thewall said:


> It sucks to find pics of your crush kissing someone :|. Remind me to never go on MySpace again.


I've done this many times with a guy I have a crush on (bordering on obsession) with. :|


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Craving Massaman curry, it is soooooo good


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hm it's been so cold these few days. I suspect snow coming soon...


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

If a wise man learns by the mistakes of others, and a fool by his own, what does that make the man who never learns from either?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't want to go back to school.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Good evening, lovelies. Yes, I'm talking to you, SAS! :kiss


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I don't know about the latter and I _really_ don't know about the former. :b
> 
> I hope you went. I skipped my volunteer thing today and didn't help with the gardening work and I feel really bad about it.


Why so modest? Some of the most amazing people I've ever known are on SAS. Why can't you people be in my real-life? Hmph.

Trust me MG, it's pretty friggin' rare to be handsome, intelligent AND to meet my stupidly high standards of humouressness. Technically you ought to be reeeeeeeeeeally arrogant, but you're too much of a cool person for that. And thus ends my creepy stalker stint for tonight.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*** happens? Why does it keep happening to me?! :mum


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

D11's avatar is kinda creepy.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

huh said:


> D11's avatar is kinda creepy.


I revel in the creepiness :twisted


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dagnabbit!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Too bad the mod has only Knee-deep in the dead. It would have been nice to play through the Shores of hell and Inferno.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay here is my plan for success at life. Tomorrow, instead of going to work, I am going to take my car onto the freeway and drive it wrecklessy at speeds above 100 mph through heavy traffic. I won't be wearing clothes because I left home without them. Then, when the police are chasing me I will throw feces at their cars and honk my horn and grunt at them to go away. I will eat lipstick and liqeurice and listen to talk radio really really real loudly. Then a second sun appears in the sky and the day is abnormally bright and everyone is thinking wtf. I will stop my car then and get out and point at the second and scream before the police tackle me. I will be arrested but it doesn't matter- there are two suns in the sky like two blinding eyes of a curious higher power blasting its inquiries down upon our days. Does it talk? No. and no one can stand the silence of a curious being. So they launch a missle at it and what does that do? They destroyed it and all its observations of our ways, and life went on as it would for the number of days until there was no one left to count them or to devote their concern to thus- that they were counted. Yes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes I really wish it were possible to unsee things...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm nervous. A relative is coming over soon. Unexpectedly. Thank God it's late and I won't have to entertain for too long.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel I should take time away from this site but I can not... 

I have a terrible head ache and feel like a terrible person :um

I have been doing so great with my anxiety but I feel I can not be happy about this just yet.

Why does life have to be so damn confusing!!! :blank


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm too weird for life.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Roberto said:


> *Okay here is my plan for success at life.* Tomorrow, instead of going to work, I am going to take my car onto the freeway and drive it wrecklessy at speeds above 100 mph through heavy traffic. I won't be wearing clothes because I left home without them. Then, when the police are chasing me I will throw feces at their cars and honk my horn and grunt at them to go away. I will eat lipstick and liqeurice and listen to talk radio really really real loudly. Then a second sun appears in the sky and the day is abnormally bright and everyone is thinking wtf. I will stop my car then and get out and point at the second and scream before the police tackle me. I will be arrested but it doesn't matter- there are two suns in the sky like two blinding eyes of a curious higher power blasting its inquiries down upon our days. Does it talk? No. and no one can stand the silence of a curious being. So they launch a missle at it and what does that do? They destroyed it and all its observations of our ways, and life went on as it would for the number of days until there was no one left to count them or to devote their concern to thus- that they were counted. Yes.


To witness my reaction to your "plan", view my avatar.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Logan X said:


> Too bad the mod has only Knee-deep in the dead. It would have been nice to play through the Shores of hell and Inferno.


That avatar is the reaper from Shadowgate, right? :idea


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

njodis said:


> That avatar is the reaper from Shadowgate, right? :idea


yup 
and so is the sig lol


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

njodis said:


> Sometimes I really wish it were possible to unsee things...


This pic is relevant to this post.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Witan said:


> This pic is relevant to this post.


lol makes you wonder what the cat is looking at.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I JUST LOST A SNEEZE

Curse you, lord of the sneezes.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What a night. I feel exhausted from just sending an email. I hate drama =/


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I was feeling sort of down earlier today, worrying over the weight of my myriad failures and so on, when I happened to stumble upon "f***yeahcapybara".

Things are going to be okay.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

^ lol!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


>


LOL

My thought of the day:






Counting Bodies Like Sheep to the Rhythm of the War Drums

GO BACK TO SLEEP

It's like a lullaby to me...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel sick.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It snowed last night and I didn't know :blank.

I reckon there must be about 2 inches of snow out there...I wonder if I still have to go to school...I have an English exam later...perhaps they'll let this external-student-who-lives-an-hour-away off :um

Ah keep dreaming Banzai.

On another thought,_ "it is inaudibly the best song ever!"_


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

At times this site makes me feel worse about things. :/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Emptyheart said:


> At times this site makes me feel worse about things. :/


yup.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> At times this site makes me feel worse about things. :/





njodis said:


> yup.


I second that. Luckily today isn't one of those days.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Witan said:


> I second that. Luckily today isn't one of those days.


You don't how many times I attempted to
Delete my account, idk what's stopping me :/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> You don't how many times I attempted to
> Delete my account, idk what's stopping me :/


 You're one of the nicest people here.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> You're one of the nicest people here.


 thanx shadowmask, so are you. I'll think twice
Before I ever come across thoughts of deleting it!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lol...how am i supposed to kill TWO Hell knights with a ****ing handgun? Maybe i should whack them with the flashlight too? I know I'm supposed to somehow make them hit each other with their own fireball, but come on...a little unfair, don't you think?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Closing one chapter but beginning another! Life goes on!

-----

Love the smell of freshly cut lawn!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Dream as if you'll live forever, live as if you'll die today*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

go to bed, man. don't play all night.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Feeling very depressed, frustrated, and stressed right now. Nothing going right.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Friendship is like peeing on yourself: everyone can see it, but only you get the warm feeling that it brings


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Prakas said:


> Feeling very depressed, frustrated, and stressed right now. Nothing going right.


 :squeeze Chine up mate, keep at it.

Rofl Sunshine.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks...Feeling very emotional atm.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm mentally compiling a list of blue people.

The Ancients in Legacy of Kain, the natives of Pandora, Dr. Manhattan, Smurfs, Andorians, Blue Man Group.

Feel free to add to the list.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Prakas said:


> Feeling very depressed, frustrated, and stressed right now. Nothing going right.


I'm sorry too.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, its not your fault. Just arggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg.... I need a punching bag and a hug


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Forgot Mystique.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

spiderling said:


> Forgot Mystique.


X-Men's Beast and was it NightCrawler (had a tail, could teleport..)
----


> Thanks, its not your fault. Just arggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg.... I need a punching bag and a hug


:rub (err if only things could get better like in the smiley)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

spiderling said:


> I'm mentally compiling a list of blue people.
> 
> The Ancients in Legacy of Kain, the natives of Pandora, Dr. Manhattan, Smurfs, Andorians, Blue Man Group.
> 
> Feel free to add to the list.


Violet Beauregarde from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> Violet Beauregarde from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


Lets not forget Beartato!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Paul Karason


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> :rub (err if only things could get better like in the smiley)


lol yeah, thats on my wish list.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Paul Karason


This guy is nuts.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Papa Smurf!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello.. and goodnight.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm terrible at replying to PMs. I'M SORRY!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I'm terrible at replying to PMs. I'M SORRY!


me too :\


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

School starts again tomorrow... It's not so bad, I just wish I wasn't so nervous. I can't think about anything else :|.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

So it's been snowing everywhere else in the UK and last night, London finally gets its fair share of snow and it's been snowing pretty heavily this afternoon. Not sure if I'm pleased or not though since it's not like I'm going to be doing anything in the snow and chances are, school is going to be closed tomorrow and I was going to have the day off anyway (finished my last exam today). Infact I shall be _soooo_ pissed off if school is closed tomorrow since it means some people will have gotten 3 weeks to revise whilst I only had 2. And plus, I was planning to spend the day volunteering hunting...

On another thought, English exam = definite failure. I wonder if I shall break my previous record and get 12 consecutive Cs in a row...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Guess my ban hasn't started yet....might as well "contribute" while I'm here.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> You're one of the nicest people here.


Gotta second this. You're one of the regulars here. Wouldn't be the same without you. There have already been too many people who I thought were cool on here who just disappeared after a while. :|


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Can you at least try to pretend like you don't hate me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Guess my ban hasn't started yet....might as well "contribute" while I'm here.


Huh? Why are you banned?

In other news, I feel sad and lonely and my weird tingly arms are driving me nuts. I'm going to go get under the covers and hope I can sleep the rest of the afternoon away.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

epril said:


> Huh? Why are you banned?


I asked for a one week exile (again). My fragile ego can't accept the risk of me embarrassing myself any further. Also there are other addictions I need to attend to besides SAS atm.

I just realized how much your avatar creeps me out. :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

My chemistry teacher is seriously creeping me out. Especially after laughing "maniacally" in class today -- she was so serious since the beginning of the year; what happened today?...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^She's losing her sanity. It happens to most teachers I think lol.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

**** I hate being watched I hate being watched I HATE BEING WATCHED!!!!!!!because a couple hours I was in my school's bookstore and I felt my face warming and then my face turned bright hot and I knew I was blushing!!!!! ****!!!!!! Now going home and facing the security guard at the front seems like an even bigger task cuz there's the chance I'll turn red!!! God, I looked so awkward the way I was trying to rest my hand on my face to hide my blush, ****!!!!!!!!! And I was practicing my mantra too of saying I don't care I don't care but it didn't stop the blushing!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I asked for a one week exile (again). My fragile ego can't accept the risk of me embarrassing myself any further. Also there are other addictions I need to attend to besides SAS atm.
> 
> I just realized how much your avatar creeps me out. :blank


Oh, I'm sorry.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

****.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Why do I get paranoid so easily? :sigh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> ****.


 ****?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

If I'm not going to eat then there's no point in exercising and if I'm not going to exercise there's no point doing anything else. Ughhhhhhh. I just want to hide in my room forever. :|


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't believe I just put that on my face :/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to keep going, I guess. Ugh.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Having been sick for the past week or so, I couldn't be bothered to shave until this morning.

Goodbye, majestic stubble. I'll always treasure the time we had together.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish my Dad would go upstairs already. I want to be left alone. :time


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I wish my Dad would go upstairs already. I want to be left alone. :time


Porn? Haha.

Maybe that's what I should do, it'll cheer me up..


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Porn? Haha.
> 
> Maybe that's what I should do, it'll cheer me up..


I wish. However my "lovely" Dad has blocked all adult sites. 
Man I miss my porn...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I forgot about that.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Man I miss my porn...


Awwww  :squeeze


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't believe I just did that.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Awwww  :squeeze


Thanks man. That virtual hug means alot to me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, tequila, I love you.


----------



## ferrellwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Been scoping out this site for about a week and finally decided to join. Hello all.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

ferrellwolf said:


> Been scoping out this site for about a week and finally decided to join. Hello all.


:wels

----------

Time to start selling some stuff. Goodbye PS3, my sweet prince :cry


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome ferrellwolf 

------------

Yay for getting worked up over a scenario you invented in your head that's unlikely to ever happen. woohoo :clap :boogie ya ya yaaa ... :blank :roll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ferrellwolf said:


> Been scoping out this site for about a week and finally decided to join. Hello all.


Welcome!


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

ferrellwolf said:


> Been scoping out this site for about a week and finally decided to join. Hello all.


Hi!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^That's a cute kitty in your avatar.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I seem to only get this huge anxiety surge before I get in the shower to go somewhere. Once I've started the process its all go.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I seem to only get this huge anxiety surge before I get in the shower to go somewhere. Once I've started the process its all go.


Shower, eh? 

I have not read most of your post. I just saw that.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

laura024 said:


> ^That's a cute kitty in your avatar.


He looks exactly like Tom from Tom and Jerry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

SOME said:


> He looks exactly like Tom from Tom and Jerry


I love that show!!


----------



## ferrellwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

We have a rat at work. I come in before everyone else (5:00 a.m.) and I'm the only person thats seen it. It's huge! I caught it nibbling on something sitting right next to me; scared the crap out of me. My anxiety was off the charts all day lol.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I cannot believe I hurt my wrist while sleeping last night.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7 inches of snow! I can't get to my hair appointment.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oww I want snow!!!!!!! Bugger this sunshine rubbish.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> 7 inches of snow! I can't get to my hair appointment.


Snow shmo, your hair and I are disapointed at your lack of dedication. Hmpf!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Snow shmo, your hair and I are disapointed at your lack of dedication. Hmpf!


How do _you _know what my hair thinks? :b

The snow fell in 3 hours so the roads are covered and won't be clear for a while, so the bus I'd have to get probably won't be on time. And um, I don't really want to go anyway. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> How do _you _know what my hair thinks? :b
> 
> The snow fell in 3 hours so the roads are covered and won't be clear for a while, so the bus I'd have to get probably won't be on time. And um, I don't really want to go anyway. :b


to the snowmobile tutli! :b (I am kidding)

-----------
Hope it goes down well..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Now you've got me wanting a snowmobile, and there's just no way that will ever happen.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Now you've got me wanting a snowmobile, and there's just no way that will ever happen.


Here, have some porn, it'll make you feel better. :yes :teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That seems to be everyone's answer to everything atm xD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Here, have some porn, it'll make you feel better. :yes :teeth





Ospi said:


> That seems to be everyone's answer to everything atm xD


:lol Is porn the American equivalent of a cup of tea to the Brits? Tea solves everything. :b

I like your sig Reece!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> That seems to be everyone's answer to everything atm xD


Well surprisingly my answer tonight for myself will be dried apricots. They feel really weird to touch though; like wrinkled (hairless) skin uke. Their taste makes up for it though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eww, I can't do dried fruit, really find it disgusting.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Well surprisingly my answer tonight for myself will be dried apricots. They feel really weird to touch though; like wrinkled (hairless) skin uke. Their taste makes up for it though.


Thanks for the description. That was really lovely.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Well surprisingly my answer tonight for myself will be dried apricots. They feel really weird to touch though; like wrinkled (hairless) skin uke. Their taste makes up for it though.


:lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe they'll think you're asleep if you keep real quiet...










... and stop typing because it makes an audible noise..




... ok, voice in my head..


.. shut up...

bu.. ok.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just dug myself a nice hole........and then continued digging deeper as I tried to dig my way out.....


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> My chemistry teacher is seriously creeping me out. Especially after laughing "maniacally" in class today -- she was so serious since the beginning of the year; what happened today?...


Maybe she's pregnant.



tutliputli said:


> 7 inches of snow! I can't get to my hair appointment.


Woah - there's only about, not even half an inch here _and _my college is closed. That was my Random Thougth of the Day


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Woah - there's only about, not even half an inch here _and _my college is closed. That was my Random Thougth of the Day


That seems a little over the top! Bet you're not complaining though.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> :lol Is porn the American equivalent of a cup of tea to the Brits? Tea solves everything. :b
> 
> I like your sig Reece!


Tea is good too and like porn doesn't require you to be dressed at all, which is a hallmark of any feel good activity.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree, but skiing naked is rather painful and thus I can conclude is NOT a feel good activity.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Carl Barron is ****ing funny.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha I laughed so much at that. Going to watch every clip of him on youtube now xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Genelle said:


> Carl Barron is ****ing funny.


Haha, that was great even though I've seen it before.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I can still smell tequila.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, I can still smell tequila.


tutliputli is rubbing off on you :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, you are truly now her daughter 











I love you both I promise xD


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Ospi said:


> hahaha I laughed so much at that. Going to watch every clip of him on youtube now xD


haha I know, I watched two of his DVDs yesterday and I was in hysterics!


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

life is about to change...it better not suck.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

9 minutes


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I gave myself a haircut yesterday. Now my friend wants me to cut hers too. :um

I think I should ask her to build me a snowman in return.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So I was waiting at the bus stop and I walked a little ways up the road to throw something in the bin, and when I came back one of the two teenagers who were waiting there asked me "What did you go and chuck that in the bin for?" and I said "Because I'd finished with it"(!). Then he said, with a look of absolute contempt on his face, "Yeah, well, what do you think the ground's for?"

What do I think the _ground_ is for? I'm still struggling for an answer.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> tutliputli is rubbing off on you :b





Ospi said:


> Yes, you are truly now her daughter
> 
> I love you both I promise xD


I've got myself something of a reputation around here  I really don't drink much at all, I just happen to be a lightweight. Honest!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, I can still smell tequila.


Damnit, I didn't hide it well enough!!! I'm a terrible mother.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I've got myself something of a reputation around here  I really don't drink much at all, I just happen to be a lightweight. Honest!


I believe you :yes

:squeeze .. Hey whats that on your breath? Ok ok I kid!

[edit: I seriously didn't/don't think you have a drinking problem. :b I was just going off of the few times you posted while [slightly] drunk..]


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

**** hospital, just **** it!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

whiterabbit said:


> So I was waiting at the bus stop and I walked a little ways up the road to throw something in the bin, and when I came back one of the two teenagers who were waiting there asked me "What did you go and chuck that in the bin for?" and I said "Because I'd finished with it"(!). Then he said, with a look of absolute contempt on his face, "Yeah, well, what do you think the ground's for?"
> 
> What do I think the _ground_ is for? I'm still struggling for an answer.


wow, I can't believe people are so brazenly rude/dumb. That idiot is not worth your worry.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my feet are freezing... why do i never get something better than a B- in latin?


----------



## ferrellwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

mind games, is your avatar Bullwinkle in a Transformer suit?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's so difficult being a atheist in a world of believers. :cry :rain


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ferrellwolf said:


> mind games, is your avatar Bullwinkle in a Transformer suit?


Yup lol, its apparently a new character called Optimoose Prime:
http://www.seibertron.com/transformers/news/all-hail-optimoose/14507/

---------------------

Man how did my back get so burnt??


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy mackerel it's so unbearably cold out. We're at -28C (-18F) !!!! D:


----------



## ferrellwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

I must say, thats pretty badass


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

barry's approval ratings are lower for his 2nd term than most of his predecessors :lol oh well, three more years before this country gets back on the right track...i hope.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> barry's approval ratings are lower for his 2nd term than most of his predecessors :lol oh well, three more years before this country gets back on the right track...i hope.


It's too bad low approval ratings can't get you booted from the White House, or else Bush would have been gone long before he was, and then Obama wouldn't have had to spend the first year cleaning up a brutal economy and a war that's not winnable. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Game 7 said:


> It's too bad low approval ratings can't get you booted from the White House, or else Bush would have been gone long before he was, and then Obama wouldn't have had to spend the first year cleaning up a brutal economy and a war that's not winnable. :lol


you dont make the ecnomoy better by spending more money than your predecessor did (it looks like barry is burning through money the way these lottery winners do) or win a war by extending it. obama is just all the wrng things


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> you dont make the ecnomoy better by spending more money than your predecessor did (it looks like barry is burning through money the way these lottery winners do) or win a war by extending it. obama is just all the wrng things


To make money, you gotta spend money...in the right places...to help the right people. You also don't fix the free world's most important economy in a year or less...
But I didn't wanna start a political debate here, I'd just like to see Obama succeed. I hope, deep down, you do too. :yes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Woah - there's only about, not even half an inch here _and _my college is closed. That was my Random Thougth of the Day


Lucky you! My college wasn't shut down. Ugh!

Also, I think you underestimate the amount of snow that went down yesterday...probably because of the amount of gritting salt that was splashed around on the streets by the borough councils. It didn't help a lot - especially after the snow froze during the night -- it's like an ice rink outside - I saw so many people slip on the icy pavements today. It was quite comical in a way...heh, so long as I'm not on the receiving end.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Today, I'm so excited. I get to...


...do the same thing I do every day. 

Get high, listen to music and browse SAS.


Life is cool. =)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Game 7 said:


> Today, I'm so excited. I get to...
> 
> ...do the same thing I do every day.
> 
> ...


My days are similar. I don't get high anymore though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Naps are a good thing.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Lucky you! My college wasn't shut down. Ugh!
> 
> Also, I think you underestimate the amount of snow that went down yesterday...probably because of the amount of gritting salt that was splashed around on the streets by the borough councils. It didn't help a lot - especially after the snow froze during the night -- it's like an ice rink outside - I saw so many people slip on the icy pavements today. It was quite comical in a way...heh, so long as I'm not on the receiving end.


Sorry - I was referring to this morning how there wasn't much snow since alot of it had been flattened/melted so there was only like an inch about. I think there was about 2 inches of fresh snow that fell yesterday (round my area anyway) but even then, my area is "cheap" and there's absolute minimal grit. There is none whatsoever on my road :no

_Annnndddd_ I would not speak so soon - I hear it's going to be icy tomorrow as well and probably the weekend as well so you never know, karma might get to you. I hear it's more painful for a tall person to slip (something to do with potential energy perhaps <insert whatever the science is behind it - if any). So I would watch out


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just let yourself believe it, Brandon. It happened before.


Btw, you guys wouldn't believe how well green tea and Ovaltine go together.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Just let yourself believe it, Brandon. It happened before.
> 
> Btw, you guys wouldn't believe how well green tea and Ovaltine go together.


Green tea and Ovaltine? :sus uke


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Who decides which thoughts are irrational and which are rational?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Overzealous moderators are really getting on my nerves. :bah


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

what a weird place. You know you've been here to long when you catch yourself wondering if facebook will now eject you, or you feel nervous that you've offended the gods of facebook 
...and then suddenly adult responsibility feel weird and right.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's snowing!!! :yay


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have 3 days to read The Handmaid's tale and 1984 :roll

On another thought, it's strange to think that there is a city named London in England and another city with the same name in Canada :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

You just can't beat the rush of this overwhelming feeling that everything is against you, and you're against everything and everyone.:yes

Hmm I think my situation is bordering absurdity:roll...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> You just can't beat the rush of this overwhelming feeling that everything is against you, and you're against everything and everyone.:yes
> 
> Hmm I think my situation is bordering absurdity:roll...


Did I offend you? :blank (I'm sorry if I did - I was only joking :|)


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

-50c sucks ballz!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Did I offend you? :blank (I'm sorry if I did - I was only joking :|)


er... what are you talking about?:con

I mean, I don't mind having my current family, honest. I bet it's a lot more fun than being born to a family that provides you with everything...

What's the big challenge of having everything handed to you on a silver plate -- excellent education, jobs, contacts, mummy and daddy that give you everything.

And anyway, my current situation is a lot more optimistic than that of a lot of other people.:yes


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> er... what are you talking about?:con


Oh right. I'd thought I'd offended you in my other post 



Hadron said:


> I mean, I don't mind having my current family, honest. I bet it's a lot more fun than being born to a family that provides you with everything...
> 
> What's the big challenge of having everything handed to you on a silver plate -- excellent education, jobs, contacts, mummy and daddy that give you everything.
> 
> And anyway, my current situation is a lot more optimistic than that of a lot of other people.:yes


I'd have the former to be honest but nice to see you are optimistic about it. That said, sometimes the rewards in life are better when done the hard way (even if you don't get recognition for it) :yes


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Banzai said:


> I have 3 days to read The Handmaid's tale and 1984 :roll
> 
> On another thought, it's strange to think that there is a city named London in England and another city with the same name in Canada :blank


Great books!!

Three days though? Yikes. Were they assigned a month ago and you are just starting them? Be honest. :b (I did the same thing with writing papers in school... procrastination!)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Phoenix87 said:


> -50c sucks ballz!


:afr Holy crap, that is ridonkulous.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Great books!!
> 
> Three days though? Yikes. Were they assigned a month ago and you are just starting them? Be honest. :b (I did the same thing with writing papers in school... procrastination!)


Haha, they were assigned about 3 months ago but we're not actually starting on the unit until Monday so I have an excuse for procrastinating


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am home waiting through the snowstorm :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> my feet are freezing... why do i never get something better than a B- in latin?


My feet are freezing too. I guess I could turn the fan off...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> My feet are freezing too. I guess I could turn the fan off...


psst....Wool socks on top of a regular pair of socks. Does wounders


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I have 3 days to read The Handmaid's tale and 1984 :roll
> 
> On another thought, it's strange to think that there is a city named London in England and another city with the same name in Canada :blank


Ooh, I have the movie of The Handmaid's Tale. Good movie. Go rent it and skip the book. Ha Ha.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> psst....Wool socks on top of a regular pair of socks. Does wounders


MMMmmm...sounds nice. But AZ isn't supposed to be cold!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> MMMmmm...sounds nice. But AZ isn't supposed to be cold!


Hehe, neither is Delaware, atleast not this cold. This is a rough winter


----------



## ferrellwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

You guys have an obsession with emoticons. I've found myself using them unconsciously.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I was on honor roll

But my teacher said she doesn't know why my name wasn't called. HA! good lol I would of had to get up in fornt of everyone.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

SOME said:


> I was on honor roll
> 
> But my teacher said she doesn't know why my name wasn't called. HA! good lol I would of had to get up in fornt of everyone.


Congratulations on making honor roll. :yay :high5


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

A very busy day... what am I going to do for my b-day????!!!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i spend way too much time on sas.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to be as invisible as I feel.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I want to be as invisible as I feel.


Me too. I'd sneak into Kristen Stewart's bathroom while she's in the shower. :afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^lol. You cheered me up.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

laura024 said:


> ^lol. You cheered me up.


:squeeze 
Would you be more or less cheered up if I said you instead of Kristen Stewart.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I have 3 days to read The Handmaid's tale and 1984 :roll
> 
> On another thought, it's strange to think that there is a city named London in England and another city with the same name in Canada :blank


I'm reading 1984, on my own will too. :| It's research for the book I'm writing.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm reading 1984, on my own will too. :| *It's research for the book I'm writing.*


What's it about?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Homemade spaghetti FTW

Almost crashing and killing myself due to black ice FTL


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

complex said:


> A very busy day... what am I going to do for my b-day????!!!


Happy B-day!! :hb


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm reading 1984


Hey, I am reading 1984 too. I have about 100 pages left.

It...

is...

SNOWING!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

zomgz, I actually, yes me on my own made plans for tonight to socialise.

*checks to make sure world is not imploding*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Even with a nap tonight, I am tired!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Brb. Have to attention seek on the picture thread!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ omg, you can't even help but flaunt yourself in your avatar picture!! Just endless attention seeking :wife


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I nearly posted a slightly longer-format thought in this one's place, but it's doubtful that my ravings would have made sense to anyone outside of myself. Not having anyone to talk to about the things that are truly important to you is frustrating.

I'm in a strange mood today, as per usual.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, I should start posting pictures of my ribcage to show how skinny I am. I demand sympathy and attention!


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sad now. 

I just herd that a girl from my old high school collapse while playing soccer and then was pronounced dead at the Hospital. Poor girl :sigh


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Brb. Have to attention seek on the picture thread!


I wish I could attention seek on the picture thread...mobile internet is FTL 

-----------------------

I go from feeling completly low, bummed and depressed to being absolutely elated just because you "liked" on my facebook status......I so lose at life :cry


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm reading 1984, on my own will too. :| It's research for the book I'm writing.


You're writing a book? Like a published-and-for-sale book? :sus

And I'm actually reading it because I have to. We're going to be studying The Handmaid's tale and 1984 for English literature next week. :um

On another thought, college is open today whilst I'm at home...time to go volunteering hunting I think :troll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banzai said:


> You're writing a book? Like a published-and-for-sale book? :sus
> 
> And I'm actually reading it because I have to. We're going to be studying The Handmaid's tale and 1984 for English literature next week. :um
> 
> On another thought, college is open today whilst I'm at home...time to go volunteering hunting I think :troll


I wouldn't get it published, I'm too shy for that. It's just for my own enjoyment.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's the attack of the post modern Pat Boones.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have just had two injections from the doctors - 1 on each arm :no *Prepares for the pain*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I wouldn't get it published, I'm too shy for that. It's just for my own enjoyment.


You could publish it under a pseudonym, or your cats name :yes

------------

That should keep that message fro popping up for a long while. <sigh of relief>


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> You could publish it under a pseudonym, or your cats name :yes
> 
> ------------
> 
> That should keep that message fro popping up for a long while. <sigh of relief>


I'm not worried about that, more so about the publisher's criticism/rejection.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i dont know, who knows, do u know? Yeah i dunno.I'm not sure.Can't say it certainly.Not 100% sure on that.It's not set in stone.Yeah.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SOME said:


> I'm sad now.
> 
> I just herd that a girl from my old high school collapse while playing soccer and then was pronounced dead at the Hospital. Poor girl :sigh


Wow, sorry to hear that, must be so terrible for her family 

-------

Finally an evening of socialising, really needed to clear my head.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

every idea gets boring after approximately 30 seconds. including this one.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Snow day. Good thing I got my form signed yesterday.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> i dont know, who knows, do u know? Yeah i dunno.I'm not sure.Can't say it certainly.Not 100% sure on that.It's not set in stone.Yeah.


Are you going to be ok now?

If anyone wants to send their snow my way, be my guest. I will send rays of sunshine back to you!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Banzai said:


> _Annnndddd_ I would not speak so soon - I hear it's going to be icy tomorrow as well and probably the weekend as well so you never know, karma might get to you. So I would watch out


Wow. I think karma got to me today. _I _slipped :teeth lol)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:mum ****ing wanker!! I hope the God(s) of revenge play ball with me on this one. Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd stop worrying about it .. noW! ziiiip!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

its ****ing cold, wheres that idiot al gore


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

talk to me?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It astonishes me how people manage to get 1000+ "friends" on social networking sites. Strange how their "friends" also, equally have...1000+ "friends".


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

itchybakis


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^d'accord.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think my fear/hatred of females is gone again, finally. Maybe I should buy some new condoms or something.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Me so cranky.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Please stop calling me. I just hung out with you for 6 hours last night, it's early afternoon the very next day and you're calling me 3 times from a pay-phone? I like to be alone a lot. We've been friends for 10 years now, you should know that. I'm sorry you hate hanging out by yourself and there's no one else in our small town but seriously...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Mmmm I think I have a new favorite drink. And it's non-alcoholic, amazingly.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This is a small section of a list that describes what I'll be doing in the first term next year.:um

What will I be doing?

- *Visit a general practice and interview a patient*

- Working in teams with other healthcare profession students to explore ethical and professional issues and develop communication skills

- attending tutorials, lectures and seminars on anatomy, dissection, pathology and histopathology, biological systems at the molecular level, pharmacology, physiology, psychology, sociology and statistics.

- learning time-management, communication and study skills

As for the highlighted bit - even I find it hard to believe that this is the sort of thing that 18 year-olds are teached about....for me it's probably going to be waaay more challenging than even dissections:roll...

And I will start all of this in... 9 months time -- I can hardly believe it myself...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why aren't they callin back :/


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Who the hell was the genius that came up with the theory of global warming anyway? I want to hurl a hard, dense snowball at their groin and finish them off by ramming an icicle through their brain.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> This is a small section of a list that describes what I'll be doing in the first term next year.:um
> 
> What will I be doing?
> 
> ...


Sounds scary - good luck with it (hope you don't die or anything because of it) 

On another thought, eurgh, long day tomorrow...volunteering hunting...can't be that hard can it? :roll


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Sounds scary - good luck with it (hope you don't die or anything because of it)


Thanks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

aw, my item didn't sell. I guess i have to lower it again.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know why but I've been feeling..._depressed_ these past few days. Perhaps it is the snow and the coldness it brings. Too much cold can't be that healthy for you can it? Once upon a time, snow would be a good thing. Snow fights, snow men, school closed, you name it. Now...it is nothing but a sheer nuisance unless you have an ounce of youth in you, here or there, to go _snow fighting_ and the like.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

finally. FINALLY. life is getting good again. I've been patient enough...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, I wonder how many people here hate my guts? My rough estimation stands at 99% of the people who've read some of my posts...

And I don't blame them.:roll

Good thing it's only the internet. Bad thing I don't seem to be any better in real life.lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^why would i hate you? :con


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ Oh you know -- no one is particularly fond of people who are too much into themselves (and I'm not talking about being vain, lol). 

I think I'd better keep a lower profile.:yes


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Since this is a support site, nothing wrong with being "too much into yourself". People can relate that way. If nobody shared their experiences and what not, there wouldn't be much point of this site 

And if you're talking about showing off-ness it's nice to hear that there are people out there with SA but doing well still. I mean, how often do you come across people with SA, goes to a crap school but gets all As still? Quite motivational. :yes


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

My mum gave me $14 so I can get food. But instead I wasted them on lottery scratchers and lost.  I'm so hungry now.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have no college on Monday or Tuesday either.

Ah, don't you just love the problems snow brings in life - Exams get cancelled, delayed and rescheduled meaning extra revision time and lesson free days.



SOME said:


> My mum gave me $14 so I can get food. But instead I wasted them on lottery scratchers and lost.  I'm so hungry now.


Aren't you American? :con


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

people can say what they want, but the ninja bear never killed me.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a super long but GREAT day... working on things and it seems to really be helping! :clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay...I need to go clean upstairs now! Sigh...do I have to? :b


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I've just had my third dream about the same thing.
And it's not good.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The most exciting thing I've done so far tonight was the dishes. My Fridays rock XD


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I haaaaaaattttttttte cold weather....my feet are frozen. Oh well, at least my FFVIII disc is working again


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

"The League" looks like it's going to be my new favourite show.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

benadryl plus a double shot mocha makes me feel loopy almost drunk haha!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

nice, i sold it! now i can buy some much better gear.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't decide which fruit I'm going to eat. o.0


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends if Mango is one of them, cus if it is then you already know the answer.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, we do have a mango! I don't know if it's ready or not though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ LOL

Picturing you trying to study while that is going on, is hoolarimouse.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You reckon she will come out trying to pretend nothing happened and you don't know anything??? Or will that cheeky smirk on your face give it away anyway?? xD


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*We dont read and write poetry because it's cute.*http://thinkexist.com/quotation/we_don-t_read_and_write_poetry_because_it-s_cute/340521.html
*We read and write poetry because we are members of the human race. And the human race is filled with passion.And medicine, law, business, engineering - these are noble pursuits and necessary to sustain life. But poetry, beauty, romance, love - these are what we stay alive for*


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Don't worry, it's over now. ahahahaha


5 minutes???

I don't forsee your roommate's boyfriend being in her life for much longer :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh. Yeah. :lol This one is tricky.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Witan said:


> 5 minutes???
> 
> I don't forsee your roommate's boyfriend being in her life for much longer :lol


:lol

------

I unno


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Going to California with an 'achy' in my heart, you know, for vacation like in two days. I wonder what strange encounters lie there. I'll be down south for the winter, if anyone asks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> Going to California with an 'achy' in my heart, you know, for vacation like in two days. I wonder what strange encounters lie there. I'll be down south for the winter, if anyone asks.


Heh, I have achy breaky heart stuck in my head now. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh **** and now I do. *shakes fist*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Heh, I have achy breaky heart stuck in my head now. :no





Ospi said:


> Oh **** and now I do. *shakes fist*


lemme help you guys get that song out of your heads ..

BY REPLACING IT WITH THIS:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ this is NOT the pic I asked for.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But it's the pic I asked for! :clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I asked for better makeup at the studio, and I wanted to keep the one of me with the SPIKE heeled thigh highs, but if it pleases you.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

mind_games said:


> lemme help you guys get that song out of your heads ..
> 
> BY REPLACING IT WITH THIS:


This is just..simply awesome ...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> lemme help you guys get that song out of your heads ..
> 
> BY REPLACING IT WITH THIS:


Geez, haha. You always know how to make me feel better, don't you? :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Enough half baked ideas. I want an idea that's fully baked :mum

Let's hope this post pushes us to the next page... please...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

lol lemme help with that..
-

**** my back has been itching ever since i burned it.. embarrassing

edit: not enough


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I like chopsticks
---
its not working though


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

irishK said:


> *We dont read and write poetry because it's cute.*
> *We read and write poetry because we are members of the human race. And the human race is filled with passion.And medicine, law, business, engineering - these are noble pursuits and necessary to sustain life. But poetry, beauty, romance, love - these are what we stay alive for*


I love this.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Work, work, work, so much frickin' work. I'm not much of a supported of being paid to go to college but on this occasion, I feel like joining the "EMA should be £50" group. :no

ETA: So just now, I went to the supermarket. There was this little kid sucking on the part of a trolley where you insert your pound coin in. _Quite _disgusting. :wtf


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The Magnum Sandwich Ice-Cream ad told me that if I ate one of their ice-creams that I would become a movie star. And yet, as I sit here with remnants of its chocolaty goodness on my shirt, my fan-base remains at zero, my bank account reads no more than it did when that pesky $3 was taken to purchase this goodie and my virginity is still intact.

This is false advertising.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> The Magnum Sandwich Ice-Cream ad told me that if I ate one of their ice-creams that I would become a movie star. And yet, as I sit here with remnants of its chocolaty goodness on my shirt, my fan-base remains at zero, my bank account reads no more than it did when that pesky $3 was taken to purchase this goodie *and my virginity is still intact*.
> 
> This is false advertising.


:lol

Maybe you'd get better results if you ate it outside (and not infront of the comp), topless and in the daytime?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Chocolate cake - best breakfast food ever!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah it's snowing again. At this rate, my exams may be rescheduled _again _which means an extra day of no-lessons and even extra revision time. 

On another thought, I have nothing better to do than wikipedia up interesting people:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Medina
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genie_(feral_child)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marilyn_vos_Savant


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ You actually alerted me to the fact that it currently snows. I just looked out of the window and it does...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Hehe, according to the BBC, it's going to be snowing for most of the day on Sunday as well as Monday morning.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^Yeah, I just looked at the BBC weather site. It's currently 0 centigrade. Apparently it's supposed to be lightly snowing at the moment, but more heavily later on...if you ask me, the snow now seems to be pretty damn heavy...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Must be just down your area then. It's just little dots of snow outside of my window. Come to think of it, if it does snow _this_ light_, _I don't think it will be school close-worthy. Ah but it's only Saturday. If it snows most of the day on Sunday, you never know...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

No I think you are right. It was quite heavy a few minutes ago, but it's lighter now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Why do I feel bad?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> No I think you are right. It was quite heavy a few minutes ago, but it's lighter now.


Scrap what I said - it's getting heavier now...Or rather, there's more snow and they are bigger in size than before. Hmmm....I think at this rate, schools _will_ be closed. I mean, the ice from before hasn't melted yet.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ Haha, well the snow in my area probably moved to your area, then. Just to test this theory, wait a few minutes and say whether it's getting lighter like it did here...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol, I think you are right. I must say, I don't even play in the snow but yet it is awfully exciting to see snow fall 

ETA: Maybe there is less wind now or there is less snow falling because I think the pace they are falling at is slower than before.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ I'm not excited by the snow myself. I'm rather more excited by the possibility that college will be closed on monday...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Your college seems stricter than mine so something tells me yours won't  (Or shall I be optimistic and say it might? :con)

ETA: Ah, it's gone so light now.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Depends, i think. My maths teacher said that unless the whole transport system is down - college will be open as usual. 

Lets hope...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Lol ,just checked the TFL website. There really may be a [spaghetti] man up there for you so you may strike lucky...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

haha, that's good new then...though not so much for the economy I think.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I just looked outside again. It's really light now. I don't think this snow will last very long. Seems to be interchanging between light and heavy. if it's that light, it won't last long :roll


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just looked now and it completely stopped...

Take it as your weather forecast for the next few minutes.lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hm, I don't think your theory is true then. It's gone bigger again done here but faling more slowly. Yup, this snow is being very unreliable. I should stop hoping on it. 


Edit: Scrap that, it's really heavy now (big and fast). :blank

Actually, you know, I think the angle you look at it affects how "heavy" it is snowing. I was looking from the upstairs window and it's not that heavy. If I look from downstairs, it's really heavy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah well, still not a drop here.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I just looked now and it completely stopped...
> 
> Take it as your weather forecast for the next few minutes.lol


OK nevermind. It's light again. Where are you looking at? If i look at a lampost/the light, I can still see it slightly - it's just really small and slow. If i look out into the open, I can't see anything and it looks like it's stopped.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ I just looked at a lamppost and yes, there is just a tiny bit of snow at the moment.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I was walking home uphill today carrying far too much shopping for my weak arms to carry, so I put the Rocky soundtrack on and, oh man, it was just like Rocky IV where he goes to Russia and trains in the snow. I'm a hero.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The cross between a bee and an ostrich would be a beeotch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banzai said:


> OK nevermind. It's light again. Where are you looking at? If i look at a lampost/the light, I can still see it slightly - it's just really small and slow. If i look out into the open, I can't see anything and it looks like it's stopped.


 It started here! :lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It started here! :lol


*goes and looks outside*

It's stopped completely here - lamp post or not :cry


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Debating on whether to watch the hockey game this afternoon. If Tuukka ain't in nets, I might not...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is snowing harder now than when I first posted - lake effect snow and the lake is over 250 miles away from me!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It is snowing harder now than when I first posted - lake effect snow and the lake is over 250 miles away from me!


What does "lake effect snow" mean? 
:con


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Karma works in mysterious ways.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We have the five Great Lakes in the United States - You can't miss it - the "mitten" that is the lower peninsula of Michigan. The lake on the left side of the mitten is Lake Michigan - a large and deep lake that is still relatively warm from the summer. Well, it has been REALLY cold here. The cold air blows over the lake, where it picks up the warm moisture from the water and blows it over the cold land (Indiana). The air is cold enough that it has to release the moisture from the lake - in the form of snow since it is so cold. At times, it can snow 2-3 inches (5.10-7.55cm) and hour or more if the line is strong enough.

Wind direction is the main factor in who gets the bands of heavy snow - they run over the same area and dump a ton of snow.

Here's an explanation (The Eastern Great Lakes (Erie and Ontario) are featured):





Satellite of Lake Superior, the northernmost, largest, and deepest of the Great Lakes. The satellite shows a westsouthwesterly wind blowing over the length of the lake. The thumb that sticks out over the lake on the south side is the Keweenaw Peninsula (where Copper lives!). He would love this map :lol.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

laura024 said:


> The cross between a bee and an ostrich would be a beeotch.


:lol How did I miss this gem?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> We have the five Great Lakes in the United States - You can't miss it - the "mitten" that is the lower peninsula of Michigan. The lake on the left side of the mitten is Lake Michigan - a large and deep lake that is still relatively warm from the summer. Well, it has been REALLY cold here. The cold air blows over the lake, where it picks up the warm moisture from the water and blows it over the cold land (Indiana). The air is cold enough that it has to release the moisture from the lake - in the form of snow since it is so cold. At times, it can snow 2-3 inches (5.10-7.55cm) and hour or more if the line is strong enough.
> 
> Here's an explanation (The Eastern Great Lakes (Erie and Ontario) are featured):


Screw the weather, there's no bingo tonight!?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's an old map - I am trying to explain what lake effect snow is! :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i got the swine flu shot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I am too late for the mail, just like I was too late for the back today .


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

cake even though no one is coming i have no idea!:mum


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice avatar, njodis 
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link is my favorite Zelda game.


ok, i better take off now if i want to be there in time.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow I'm going to be 18 in just over 2 weeks. Also meaning that I'll be able to watch 18 certificate films without getting terrified. How cool is that!?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wish I was still turning 18, my bones....they ache!!!!!

Time to get this CV in order, ahh the joys of job searching, where will my next adventure take me?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Wow I'm going to be 18 in just over 2 weeks. Also meaning that I'll be able to watch 18 certificate films without getting terrified. How cool is that!?


Terrified that someone will catch you watching an 18 film or having the mental mind that is needed to watch an 18 film? 

Man, I'm so jealous...you will also be able to buy knives, firearms, vote, go clubbing, drive, smoke, buy alcohol...all the things an East Londoner should be doing...no fair! :mum


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Terrified that someone will catch you watching an 18 film or having the mental mind that is needed to watch an 18 film?


the latter option. I don't watch movies, anyways... In the hypothetical situation that I will, I can rest assured that no psychological mishap will befall me.:b



Banzai said:


> Man, I'm so jealous...*you will also be able to buy knives, firearms,* vote, go clubbing, drive, smoke, buy alcohol...no fair! :mum


No need to be jealous - your time will come soon enough.

As for the highlighted bit, I'm not so sure...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> the latter option. I don't watch movies, anyways... In the hypothetical situation that I will, I can rest assured that no psychological mishap will befall me.:b
> 
> No need to be jealous - your time will come soon enough.
> 
> As for the highlighted bit, I'm not so sure...


Tsk. Nonsense. An East Londoner who doesn't go round _shanking _people? That's the best bit of being 18!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Tsk. Nonsense. An East Londoner who doesn't go round _shanking _people? That's the best bit of being 18!


"Shank"!?(stab, to those that don't understand) Haha, It really shows that you grew up in inner city london..


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Lol, when I first heard that word, I actually thought it meant something dirty. Goes to show how awesome my slang is :lol
And yup - I learnt a new word the other day. It is "_Skadoosh_". Do you know it?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My sister is coming home tomorrow! :yay


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope. Never heard of it.

btw - I can picture you saying all of this with a cockney accent, haha. Even though such slang is more common in areas like hackney.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Nope. Never heard of it.
> 
> btw - I can picture you saying all of this with a cockney accent, haha. Even though such slang is more common in areas like hackney.





> Originally used by Po in Kung Fu Panda, it means "goodbye" or "peace" in the badest sense. Often this term is used right before you beat someone's ***.
> "Wow", said Chuck, walking out of Kung Fu Panda.
> 
> "Yeah. Just imagine if instead of 'Hasta la vista', Arnold had said 'Skadoosh'! That would have been way more badass!" replied Jake.


Lol, my accent is not that very "cockney" - or at least, I like to think it's not. I don't stress my words so I don't think my "wa'er" and "wha'" is very noticeable. I interchange my accent alot as well - sometimes I say "waTer" and sometimes I'll say "wa'er". I don't use slang words either (I'm not a very good at _reppin'_ East london am I? :sus) But then again, I do not know what my accent sounds like - it is not even a London accent. I have been told before that my accent is "weird", "nice" and once, "posh". Either way, it must be away from the "Norm" to be considered that way 

And I think slang is spoken in all inner city places. Pretty much everyone speaks it here. I am intrigued how you can grow up in East London but yet not pick up anything. Don't you say anything remotely slangy? Say "I swear" maybe, or "cuss", or "_some next_ guy" etc etc:sus


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^Really? and I always thought the term "shank" was only used in Hackney and neighbouring boroughs...

And no I don't use slang at all - even though in secondary school practically everyone else did. 

In college it's a bit different since people talk more "normally". (at least where i'm at)


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

^Well, that as well (when I say "here", that's what I mean) and, internet travels fast remember?  (Hackney seems to be coming up an awful lot in our thread hijacking, doesn't it? We should use Tower Hamlets as an example now or something since we are starting to give it a very bad name. You know - wouldn't want to give any potential 2012 Olympic visitors on here the idea that Hackney is gangsta ridden or anything, would we? )


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

another year, another month, another day, hour by hour, nothing. I am applying for the competition of 2010 Mr.Apathy. I will win because other contestants had too much apathy the didn't even apply for it.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> In college it's a bit different since people talk more "normally". (at least where i'm at)


_Wow,_ really??! :susI used to think that North London was just as bad as East, particularly near the "border" (Islington for example). But then again, not all of East London is bad either...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> ^Well, that as well (when I say "here", that's what I mean) and, internet travels fast remember?  (Hackney seems to be coming up an awful lot in our thread hijacking, doesn't it? We should use Tower Hamlets as an example now or something since we are starting to give it a very bad name. You know - wouldn't want to give any potential 2012 Olympic visitors on here the idea that Hackney is gangsta ridden or anything, would we? )


All I'm going to say is, lets hope no tourists are going to hang around Hackney too much in 2012. lol:roll


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> _Wow,_ really??! :susI used to think that North London was just as bad as East, particularly near the "border" (Islington for example). But then again, not all of East London is bad either...


I know, but a lot of people in my college are not actually from the Hackney/tower hamlets/islington area...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> All I'm going to say is, lets hope no tourists are going to hang around Hackney too much in 2012. lol:roll


Let's hope no tourists are going to stay around ANYWHERE in inner city East London for long. Crime rates shall shoot up no doubt.

I seriously think it's a mistake to place it here. That place where they are building it is hardly any better. OK, it's not as awful as hackney but nonetheless, it's not great either. And plus, there's enough problems in London as it is already. :roll

But anyways, nice hijacking this thread with you again, it's 1am and my brain's about to die in a sec so not to be rude and "hang up" on you but g'night. Or morning rather


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Screw this jinxing yourself crap, I've been moved out for two weeks and my head's never felt better. The stressors here are weak in comparison.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

This forum intimidates me.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

damn it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd love to leave feedback, Ebay, if only I could remember my username and/or password. Funny what only a couple weeks can make me forget. My memory is only getting worse. I can still focus on my body? I bought fruit and veggies. I'm trying to be healthy. At the end of the day there really are limited things you can change about your physical appearance. I'm taking steps to be okay with mine, because love it or hate it, it's not worth worrying about if you can't change it. I'd rather get 8 hours of sleep not giving a damn about the size of anything on me, than stay awake worrying. It's pointless. So why do I let things consume me so much sometimes? /ramble


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ironic how browsing the internet makes me want to kill myself on a daily basis, yet without it I'd surely go mad. Damn you Al Gore.

And I never want to eat another ****ing apple as long as I live uke


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Today I saw a man in food service wearing a hair net for his beard. A beard-net. It is going to be hard for Sunday to top that kind of incredible.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> And I never want to eat another ****ing apple as long as I live uke


I feel the same way about ramen noodles. Once i made the mistake of drinking all my grocery money and i was forced to eat nothing but ramen noodles for a whole month. Let me tell you, now I can't even smell them without feeling sick enough to vomit.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think it's time for some watermelon.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ eaten that mango yet?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Not yet, maybe tomorrow. :b


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

It was sooooo nice to almost talk to you tonight.
Maybe we can do that again next month if I'm lucky. :yes
Time to move on.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

life is just all wrong, I'm lost..and want to be alone.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

^We could be alone together? I'm pretty funny and I know some magic tricks.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ I'm getting on yahoo


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

^That was easy! I should use the "I know magic tricks" line on a girl in person. It's almost a sure thing, right?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL magic tricks caught my eye


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that just changes everything!!! *gets out matchsticks for my epic trick which may or may not have been taught to me by a 6 year old* 

hahaha, funny stuff.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Today I saw a man in food service wearing a hair net for his beard. A beard-net. It is going to be hard for Sunday to top that kind of incredible.


i used to have to wear one of those, i felt like such a badass, lol jk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My avatar is starting the sunshine phenomenon. Thank you, The Weather Channel for your 1990's "sunny" icon!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

its the sun, no its a rotating ball in the middle, no its a sun!

chewing on ma chopstick..


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

*Had a great pre birthday drunken night! haha Saw some old friends and am ready to head off to bed! : ) whoo 12 minutes and its really my b-day then i can eat cake!!!*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

complex said:


> *Had a great pre birthday drunken night! haha Saw some old friends and am ready to head off to bed! : ) whoo 12 minutes and its really my b-day then i can eat cake!!!*


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday, and enjoy your cake!




Pretzels are good, but cake is better


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

FBH said:


> Happy Birthday, and enjoy your cake!
> 
> Pretzels are good, but cake is better


Pretzels=good with alcohol
cake=better by itself


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> *Had a great pre birthday drunken night! haha Saw some old friends and am ready to head off to bed! : ) whoo 12 minutes and its really my b-day then i can eat cake!!!*


Glad you had a good night with friends  Happy Bday


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate it when the alarm clock goes off.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Pretzels=good with alcohol


I am lacking the latter, and therefore, cake > pretzels currently.

As for alarm clocks...they're on the list of things I *hate*, next to sporks, splinters and physics labs.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Counting down the seconds. Like a timebomb. Don't stand too close to me.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

FBH said:


> I am lacking the latter, and therefore, cake > pretzels currently.
> 
> As for alarm clocks...they're on the list of things I *hate*, next to sporks, splinters and physics labs.


haha, in that case I'll agree.

You hate sporks?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My mom turned on the wrong element on the stove this morning, which just happened to be below a plastic kettle. I woke up in a haze of stinking toxic fumes and spent the next hour standing outside my house in the rain in my pajamas while the stentch cleared.

Twelve hours and about two bottles of febreeze later parts of the house still smell like death. Not the best day.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Prakas said:


> You hate sporks?


Designed for everything, yet good for nothing. About as much help as a microwave that refrigerates at the same time, or a guitar with only 2 strings that can be used as an uncomfortable pillow as well. Sporks are the physically manifestation of all that is horrible and disgraceful within humanity. A true abomination of utensils...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I spilled a rather large amount of boiling water on my hand tonight! It was delightful.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

FBH said:


> Designed for everything, yet good for nothing. About as much help as a microwave that refrigerates at the same time, or a guitar with only 2 strings that can be used as an uncomfortable pillow as well. Sporks are the physically manifestation of all that is horrible and disgraceful within humanity. A true abomination of utensils...


Ouch, now thats harsh :teeth

They are definately useful at fast food joints, but beyond that I really don't see the need for them. I wounder if theres any silver sporks, because that would be sad.

A true abomination would be chop sticks. Can't even use the things without taking a class


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Prakas said:


> A true abomination would be chop sticks. Can't even use the things without taking a class


Prakas, it looks like you've made a typo in the post above. I think what you meant to say just now was that chopsticks are a wondrous invention that bring joy to the hearts of all, and that the world of utensils would be irrevocably lost without them. Spell check must have missed it, so I thought I'd let you know about this slip-up.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I just woke up at 4am for some stupid reason and now a couple of crappy things have already happened in the 30 minutes I've been up. I think I'm in for a pretty bad day.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Prakas, it looks like you've made a typo in the post above. I think what you meant to say just now was that chopsticks are a wondrous invention that bring joy to the hearts of all, and that the world of utensils would be irrevocably lost without them. Spell check must have missed it, so I thought I'd let you know about this slip-up.


I always make typos, but not there . You have to be a professional athlete to use chop sticks with one hand, and "lucky" with both to pick food up and actually bring it to your mouth without it going SPLAT. How do they do it, I'll never know. I have tried using that invention several times with terrible results.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hadron said:


> "Shank"!?(stab, to those that don't understand) Haha, It really shows that you grew up in inner city london..


Heard of shank, never heard of an 18 film. I guess you mean R-rated. You need to be 17 here to get into an R-rated film, unless you're with an adult.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh....woke up at 12 today and looks like I have school tomorrow...unless for some unbeknownst phenomenon were to happen i.e it were to frickin' snow. BBC = fail. Yesterday, they said It was going to snow for half of Sunday! Now, they're saying it's going to be "cloudy". Thanks for getting my hopes up high. _And_ it looks like I shall be doing my English exam tomorrow :mum



Hadron said:


> ^Really? and I always thought the term "shank" was only used in Hackney and neighbouring boroughs...





epril said:


> Heard of shank,


Hehe, "with the power of the internet", aye?  Now even America knows what "shank" is! :b



epril said:


> never heard of an 18 film. I guess you mean R-rated. You need to be 17 here to get into an R-rated film, unless you're with an adult.


 
It works differently here. It's "18" here.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's how deprived my neighbourhood is:










But here's how deprived where I used to live is:










So at least I've moved on up in the world.

Oh, but here's where I lived when I went to university:










Bollocks.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

God I'm bored. There is nothing on the internet today.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

American Beauty, what a strange thought provoking film.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm. I need to sleep.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I assure you people - you don't want to find out what I think at the moment:b...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that's just an invitation for us to bug you, well go on.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, I regret my previous post - forget I posted anything! lol

And I'm not even going to give a hint as to whats it about.:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that's complete bollocks :wife


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

And anyway, I don't think the moderators will be too happy if I did .:b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I should get off this site for the moment. I have some revision to do...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok seriously, this movie is ****ed up.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

ha, those diagrams look ridiculous.

Aaaaaaaaarfgh. I'm going out of my mind. I need to step away from the internet. I shouldn't post in the middle of a psychological meltdown.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hope you are ok rabbit, got for a walk or something to get your mind off things.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time for sleep....this movie kinda affected me. I feel so weird.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Here's how deprived my neighbourhood is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you used to live in Liverpool by any chance?



Hadron said:


> I assure you people - you don't want to find out what I think at the moment:b...


He's thinking about who to _shank_ when he's 18 which is why he can't tell us so, you know, it'll ruin the surprise. Right, _blad?_ 

On another thought, it's my dad's birthday today. I neither know how old he is nor did I buy him anything. I don't care either way.:tiptoe


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> American Beauty, what a strange thought provoking film.


One of my favorites!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Could someone tell me what this means: "_avoiding jargon_" (like, in an everyday sense). Why is "_avoiding jargon_" good? :con


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, this is it. Time to get packed, move in my dorm, and start a new semester.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Could someone tell me what this means: "_avoiding jargon_" (like, in an everyday sense). Why is "_avoiding jargon_" good? :con


Jargon basically means a specialized vocabulary linked to a particular subject. That subject could be some sort of science, politics, law, a computer game, anything that has a lot of words that people unfamiliar with the subject would not be likely to know the meanings of. Avoiding jargon is usually good because it will allow more people to understand what you're saying.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I just need to get this out to save some head space.

Once upon a time in a chat room not so far away...

Cat is smitten by Modulation Wheel and attempts a conversation. We break in mid-convo:

Cat: So do you like sexy talk or philosophy talk?

Modulation Wheel: I really like philosophy.

Cat : .. < stumped silence > ..

Names and dialogue have been heavily altered to err keep ppl anonymous and on account of my bad memory.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

soy milk makes everything taste like ****.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

There are 3 sexy girls sleeping in my tiny apartment right now.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

rincewind said:


> Jargon basically means a specialized vocabulary linked to a particular subject. That subject could be some sort of science, politics, law, a computer game, anything that has a lot of words that people unfamiliar with the subject would not be likely to know the meanings of. Avoiding jargon is usually good because it will allow more people to understand what you're saying.


Thanks


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Banzai said:


> Do you used to live in Liverpool by any chance?


No, not Liverpool. It was in the North West though. I don't think it was really that bad an area, to be honest. Living there was kind of like having a 50s upbringing in the 80s and 90s - less of the things people count as "necessities" today, but not really so bad that anybody living there would call it deprived. I don't really know what to make of all these statistics about deprivation. I don't like statistics. They make my head hurt.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love his voice.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think too damn much.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I wonder if British Literature is a fun class.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

SOME said:


> I wonder if British Literature is a fun class.


I'm studying American literature for my "English" literature class. The difference in literature makes no difference in my opinion. But then again, depends what you're doing I guess. I wouldn't call it "fun" though.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

^ The teacher is funny though. He carrys a big medieval sword in class.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Banzai said:


> Could someone tell me what this means: "_avoiding jargon_" (like, in an everyday sense). Why is "_avoiding jargon_" good? :con


It means the person receiving the message feels stupid.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

SOME said:


> ^ The teacher is funny though. He carrys a big medieval sword in class.


To do what with it exactly? :sus

Well, if that's the case then yup, should be fun.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

lol I don't know. He also has this suit that gose with it. He looks like william shakespeare too.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

An armour, metal suit? Like a knight in armour? Or a clothes- type suit?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> Today I saw a man in food service wearing a hair net for his beard. A beard-net. It is going to be hard for Sunday to top that kind of incredible.


Beard-net? :lol

That's quite the amusing image.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think I should go to bed now. Long day tomorrow...


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Banzai said:


> An armour, metal suit? Like a knight in armour? Or a clothes- type suit?


umm I never got a good look at it. It's not a metal suit I can tell you that, it looks like one of those freemason type looking suit


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

SOME said:


> umm I never got a good look at it. It's not a metal suit I can tell you that, it looks like one of those freemason type looking suit


You have some weird, extravagent ways of teaching in America.  Here, if you bring a knife to school is _instant_ exclusion. I'm guessing the same thing applies with swords.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, okay. This is my final post at this ****ing forum. I gonna have to go and get myself banned.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I start college tomorrow. :afr


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow. Even for me, that was dumb. :doh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

****


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And if I knew this language, I'd sing along. This guy's like the J.T. of Korea or something. There's always english parts, so it screws with my head. Then I make up my own lyrics lol. Oh gee...well there are more embarrassing tastes in music. Like my trance addiction. Most people don't know what trance even is xD. 

My iPod died on me out of complete randomness. I hardly ever use it and am very careful. Damn thing was practically a paycheck. Buzzkill. My old mp3 player...you only get to hear out of one earbud! I'm trying to remember what song it's stuck on, so I don't have to be embarrassed if I take it to the shop. I did get a warranty. Meh, I'll probably just figure it out via Yahoo Answers tomorrow.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have two straws in my drink, in case one breaks down.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I have two straws in my drink, in case one breaks down.


Speaking of straws, I have a cup with a built in straw that I put a straw in to drink. Ha. Top that!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I have two straws in my drink, in case one breaks down.


You're seriously living. I wish I had straws. But there's probably no point since I only drink water.

I'll save getting drunk for next Sunday. x_x


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I have two straws in my drink, in case one breaks down.


Two straws? You sure know how to party. :yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> You're seriously living. I wish I had straws. But there's probably no point since I only drink water.
> 
> I'll save getting drunk for next Sunday. x_x


Nooo get drunk tonight.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Watching movies all day is not very much fun anymore! :S


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Nooo get drunk tonight.


Maybe Friday, since it might be the only way I'll be able to show my boyfriend my favourite hentai.

Also, I'm hoping that my legs aren't going to hurt as much as they did last week. :|

And no, both those random thoughts were NOT related. :b


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I just finished season 5 finale of Lost!! I did it!! 3 months of watching 101 episodes of Lost and I finally finished!!! Yeeeesssss!!!! 

Bring on Season 6!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

People are hilarious.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i have no idea if this is normal behaviour or not.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

njodis said:


> To eat peanut butter on toast or not to eat peanut butter on toast: that is the question.


Thats not a question. 
That's what I like to refer to as a no-brainer.
Peanut butter and toast just go together.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The weekend went too fast and I don't feel like I got anything done. I really don't want to wake up for work tomorrow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Thats not a question.
> That's what I like to refer to as a no-brainer.
> Peanut butter and toast just go together.


This is making me feel hungry. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It really is a no brainer, PB on toast is the bees knees.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really think the aussies and brits should try pb and grape jam, they go together like birds of a feather. lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I have recently become obsessed with pb and strawberry jam, also tried apricot but not grape! Will have to add it to the list.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh, less than 4 hours sleep last night. Way to start an exam. I really need to stop thinking so much.

On another thought, lo and behold, it snowed last night. School is still open though :cry


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish I wasn't a nervous wreck falling asleep every night. I keep tossing and turning expecting to see someone else in my bedroom.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I swear to God, I'll learn to do the Josh Fenderman dance even if it kills me.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Every night I wait and hope that she says "Hey"...but it rarely comes. Why do I do it?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Who am I anymore?!? 
I feel as if I get most lost everyday
Who are my friends?
Do I even have them anymore?
Whats going on with me!?
Do I regret this?
Will I always?
So many questions and no answers!!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

One thing that last night taught me was that benders always lead to bad decisions.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, I'm gone now. You're welcome.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The dude in Zombieland is hilarious and relatable for guys with SA. I loved the scene with the neighbour girl when he _almost _brushes her hair over her ear :lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mind_games said:


> The dude in Zombieland is hilarious and relatable for guys with SA. I loved the scene with the neighbour girl when he _almost _brushes her hair over her ear :lol.


lol he played the exact same role in Adventureland. He's SO awkward xD


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

A new semester starts in a couple of hours. I dread going and going through 16 weeks of hell. New classes, new people, here we go again...****


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

school's closed because of snow. 

not related to that, i just seem to get dumber and dumber with every second.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

^me too - should probably start school again before it's too late
Hope it isn't contagious!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The past few days have made me realise how much I need my alone time.

I don't want to go to therapy later. :afr


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

And also, I promise I will reply to those PMs tonight. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome back Tutli, wondered where you had gotten to the last couple of days! Good luck with therapy later on.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Ospi! I was out doing stuff in the real world. I didn't like it one bit. :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Haha, it's a wild place out there! /scurries back to SAS.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm in college right now! :afr


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. Some people are so unbelievably rude. This guy on this bus today was shouting at the bus driver: "You're a _servant. _You _serve_ the people. Don't you know how to _serve_??!"

:no

On another thought, no school tomorrow. Time for volunteering hunting I think...I should really stop procrastinating on it.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm in college right now! :afr


How is it so far?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

At first I thought I imagined it, but no those fricking google ads have invaded my speakers too with that ad with crows in it that plays a crowing sound when my mouse arrow passes over the ad. First time I've noticed it.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

My office is too damn warm.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

****. I have just applied for a "online" volunteering job where only disabled people can apply.:doh


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kaya? A famous actress and fashion-model?...haha! I still can't figure out how she managed to keep it so quite, whilst I knew her from school for over two year...

Another thing I don't get is, how did she manage to become a fashion-model?... An actress, yes - she was always very dramatic. I thought fashion models had to be tall. I would say she is only about 5'3... maximum 5'4, but no taller. go figure.:con

On another thought, what a boringly monotonous day today was at college.:|


----------



## henrinaiara (Jan 10, 2010)

my home is make me sich


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Wow. Some people are so unbelievably rude. This guy on this bus today was shouting at the bus driver: "You're a _servant. _You _serve_ the people. Don't you know how to _serve_??!"


Good god, what is wrong with people? I hate that crap. I work in a menial job where I provide a service to the public, but that doesn't mean I'm below them. It doesn't mean I'm stupid and it doesn't mean I deserve to be patronised. There've been times I've seriously considered fashioning a rosette to wear on my work shirt that states that I have a degree just so people will think twice about spelling their surname out for me when that surname is 'Brown'.

If anything people should respect those who do these kinds of jobs _more_. Damnit, just be nice! Respect others. I would never dream of being as rude as some of the people I have to deal with every day. :mum


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

those people in the magazines... they're blinking at me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Your daddy never really loved you, I know. But it's okay. :hug


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Feeling much better today just had some pb on toast mmm! Now watching tivo  No work today!!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I need to ban myself from the internet between the hours of 12:00am and 11:59am.
I say and do some of the dumbest things between those hours.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

We have sugar ants! Ewww.. I hate my psych! he is an ***!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

OK, just applied to about 5 volunteering posts. If I log into hotmail tomorrow and I don't see replies, I shall be extremely pissed! :mum


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I survived my first class! Just 2 more new ones tomorrow. I hate first days.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am so tired. I'm not digging Mondays anymore. How did I ever think 4 classes in one day was doable?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"Please email your resume"

Yet you don't have the email on there, good work. x_x


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I am so tired. I'm not digging Mondays anymore. How did I ever think 4 classes in one day was doable?


I once had 3 classes in one day and that was way too much, can't even imagine 4.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I used to do 8-5 at uni on a monday, it included 2, 3 hour lectures back to back.

Argh those sucked, but keep at it!! The end result is worth it.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

School is for fools! I didn't finish school and look at meeeeeee!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for that.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> School is for fools! I didn't finish school and look at meeeeeee!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Long ****ing day. I'm glad to be home now. 
oh, and they have surveillance cameras in buses now?. I was more than happy to flip the middle finger to big brother.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The green mile, what an amazing film.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, I saw pictures of my brain today. Weirdness.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ospi said:


> The green mile, what an amazing film.


The book is phenomenal.

I'm actually going to make a floor meeting for once. I hope my RA is pleased.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

My former governor said that he is "blacker than Barack Obama." 

Why is this guy still allowed to speak?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My life is a desert.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel like I am falling apart...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> My former governor said that he is "blacker than Barack Obama."
> 
> Why is this guy still allowed to speak?


lol blago strikes again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

this isn't worth it


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

If as if a normal life is suppose to look perfect you are suppose to date get married have kids be happy never have to deal with health issues being sick or not finding someone.... why does society have to put such a mold around what life should be... and that its ok to have an odd life. Because it is and it happens no one is perfect I am just sick of being compared to "normal" people and asked why cant you just be like that!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

They come from every state to find
Some dreams were meant to be declined


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

mmm... archer hairline, lol.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

my new ringtone is cool


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Blue Oyster Cult .. whoaa. Well not 'whoaaa' maybe but they are pretty sweet.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Blue Oyster Cult .. whoaa. Well not 'whoaaa' maybe but they are pretty sweet.


Your status :lol Me too. Blue Oyster Cult... hmm... can't remember any of their songs.

I'm dying to know how your name is pronounced.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Made it across country without dying!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> I'm dying to know how your name is pronounced.


Administers elixir of life :b.

This is the song that got me interested in them last night:
Dont Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

What a cute little thing  ^_^


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really feel like going for a crazy mountain drive, lots of heel and toeing, lots of hard braking and lots of risks. But the last time I did that I boiled my brake fluid and almost ended up off the side of the mountain xD

keep it on the race track Reece you nincumpoop.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Love is ****load of stress!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I should go to sleep. But...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What a difference a little quiet time and a funny movie can make! I feel much better off to school tomorrow  I am quite proud of my progress thus far!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Blue Oyster Cult .. whoaa. Well not 'whoaaa' maybe but they are pretty sweet.


My first concert ever, at 17, was Blue Oyster Cult!

Go Go Godzilla!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you can't get fooled again."


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

mrbojangles said:


> lol blago strikes again.


I think he says ridiculous things when his name has been out of the spotlight for a little while.

I saw him in line at a Starbucks at Orlando International Airport last year which so happened to be the day before he was indicted. It was bizarre.

I wonder if he is overcompensating for his lack of height by acting like he is from the ghetto and is obscene use of the english language.

Too bad our current governor kind of sucks too.

Sigh.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Random thought of the night! 
I put off sleep far too much... I need to read my text books
I need to go buy some food and I cant wait for UPS to get here with my new stuff from ebay haha! 
Good night SAS! 

Oh and I want a rubix cube! haha


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

complex said:


> Random thought of the night!
> I put off sleep far too much... I need to read my text books
> I need to go buy some food and I cant wait for UPS to get here with my new stuff from ebay haha!
> Good night SAS!
> ...


nighty night, complex. Hope you get your cube.

thanks for the comment. just having trouble letting go of some regrets.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and I wish I didn't have to go back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Everything is going to be ok 

Feeling genuinely happy! woot.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Do people dream when they're in an induced coma? If so, sign me up for the 50 year induced coma, please.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

What do I have to offer him.......why should it be me :sigh


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

God. What's the point in telling me to "phone or email" them when they only give a phone number? :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3 epic referee's now on board. Time to start the job hunt!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3? wow - good progress. more power to you!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

NOw, somebody tell me to get off the damn forum.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Get off the damn forum Leonardess!!!! 

And thanks


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok. I'll go. but only because you said.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Need me to read you a story Leonardess??? I'm sure you have not heard the one with the three piggies!!

Also, I am currently listening to every Evanescence song, her voice is intoxicating.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I knew then what I know now.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh, I go out for 1 hour, thinking that there won't be many people around at this time, only to see 4 people I know out and about. Guess I'm not the only one who has a day off for college...

On another thought, I have finished reading The Handmaid's tale. Extremely good book :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm currently in a library and I just got my picture taken. I had to pose "naturally". :um


----------



## Piano (Oct 6, 2009)

I want to ride ontop of the dryer/washer. Not only does it shake, but it makes noises that sounds like an aircraft of some sort landing/taking off! I could totally pretend to be a pilot.​


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mind_games said:


> This is the song that got me interested in them last night:
> Dont Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


I LOVE this song. :yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Piano said:


> I want to ride ontop of the dryer/washer. Not only does it shake, but it makes noises that sounds like an aircraft of some sort landing/taking off! I could totally pretend to be a pilot.​


Wow! You sure have a great imaination. :yes 
Go fly your aircraft!


----------



## Piano (Oct 6, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Wow! You sure have a great imaination. :yes
> Go fly your aircraft!


Haha. I would, if it weren't for the fact that I know I'd just be told to get down. :b Not exactly normal for a 17 year old to be sitting ontop of the washer/dryer pretending to fly a jet.

EDIT: Oh! By the way, I like your avatar! I loved Howl's Moving Castle ​


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

So I applied to a load of volunteering positions yesterday and a few got back to me today and I've accepted 3 so far on top of my other stuff. I have probably got my "finger in too many pies" so I don't know how long I can keep up with it before college gets in the way. But, it's either that or a blank CV :roll

On another thought, eurgh, college resumes as normal tomorrow. I've been off for 3 weeks and a half. Need to get back into routine I think.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

8am is much to early! Off to school for the day  glad to get out of the house!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

****! *&^%! I knew I forgot to go somewhere today! :doh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

looks like barry's poll numbers have plumetted again. i find this funny:



> Obama himself has said he expected the slip in his ratings, telling Oprah Winfrey last month he's "surprised they held up as well as they did" considering the 10 percent unemployment rate.


even barry himself thinks his numbers should be lower :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Why is the sun not doing its usual thing? Like be sunny n all that? This puts me in no mood for laundry at all.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

SUN puts you in the mood for *laundry*???? Is that a euphemism? I hope so.

Ah.. sweet peace. A Klondike bar, a book, a bed, and thou. Nowhere I have to go and no place I have to be. If every day were like this, who would need a heaven.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate going to public restrooms. :|


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Just forget about it... I don't think very often before I talk.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

At school eating a sandwhich I HATE WHEN people watch me eat! Bah oh well!
Having a great day at school took up a random conversation with someone I dont even know I am feel really good at the moment!!! :clap

Oh but being swamped with homework is bringing me down just a bit!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh one more random thought before I go back to class! Try something new today go out of your comfort zone today has proven well for this!!!  Well atleast at this point


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Huh, I guess I can still rely on the kindness of strangers.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah, this is not as bad as I thought it would be. It's quite alright here...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My "World Religions" teacher is a scifi/fantasy geek!  He even admitted to reading the Twilight series. :rofl


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Huh, I guess I can still rely on the kindness of strangers.


Even when having a negative outlook on humanity, certain individuals will always surprise you.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

HOLY HELL, there is a whole Wikipedia page about the footballer I served at work today. And I had no idea who he was! :lol

In addition: I feel sooooooooooo stupid about this now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate it when I miss the right moment to say "thank you" to someone.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, **** me. :sigh


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I honestly wonder sometimes if I have the best mom and dad...ever.
No offense to anyone here with awesome parents, but my mom, and especially my dad with the physically harder things(like welding my futon frame back together a few minutes ago), they're always there for me if I need something. 
But it also makes me wonder if they did too much for me...and that's why it's hard for me to do anything on my own.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I always have dreams about eating things I don't want. o.0


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

What compelled me to take a 300 level law class?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, not feeling too good this morning.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Oh, **** me. :sigh


Hey Brandon are you okay?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish I didn't freak people out so much. :/


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Those danish butter cookies are delicious!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear right middle finger hangnail growth:

Please stop hurting and being a strange greenish tone. It's unsightly and I work with my hands forty hours a week. I mean, I can't even flip people off with you at the present time. You're lucky I'm a lefty. Why don't I ever hurt my earlobe or something less noticable and disgusting? Get well soon, middle finger, as there are plenty of individuals who need a good ol' fashioned f*** you from yours truly. Also I dislike bandaids and polysporin.

Sincerly,

IllusionOfHappiness


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

How long would I need to hold a stream for it to freeze?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't think it would be this complicated :|


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Dear right middle finger hangnail growth...


I err cut off the 'dried' bit using nail clippers and wrap that part of the finger in a bandage whenever I can afford to (while sleeping etc). Seems to heal faster and not having that 'hanging' bit means it won't get caught in stuff and end up getting even worse (like when I reach down into my jean pockets).

---------------

Waking up at 5pm. Yay. :blank


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I didn't think it would hurt this much to be rejected. :cry :rain


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I feel really motivated right now. I highly recommend exercise as a way to boost your mood if you're depressed. It sucks before and during, but after, you reap the benefits for the rest of the night, especially if you combine it with eating healthier...and maybe smoking less weed.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I didn't think it would hurt this much to be rejected. :cry :rain


Being rejected almost always hurts. The only other option is to not have the capacity to care about rejection, but that would also mean not having the capacity to enjoy acceptance. You can't have the possibility of good without the possibility of bad.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I didn't think it would hurt this much to be rejected. :cry :rain


Sorry to hear mate, it's my biggest fear  But life goes on, just need to push past it and onto bigger and better things.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I feel really motivated right now. I highly recommend exercise as a way to boost your mood if you're depressed. It sucks before and during, but after, you reap the benefits for the rest of the night, especially if you combine it with eating healthier...and maybe smoking less weed.


I agree, I've felt like crap and totally unmotivated for two mornings this week but then after I exercised I felt much more motivated and got things done.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I agree, I've felt like crap and totally unmotivated for two mornings this week but then after I exercised I felt much more motivated and got things done.


:yes...or maybe you're just saying that cause I said if I got into shape, I'd send you a photo


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm really bored. I should start downloading some TV shows I want to watch.
Maybe I'll try The Office.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Really, REALLY misses having cable TV. Or any TV for that matter.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It looks like my message came across. They're being quiet tonight. Maybe i should become angry and confront them more often.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> :yes...or maybe you're just saying that cause I said if I got into shape, I'd send you a photo


Eh, the video camera I installed in your room will be good enough for now. :yes


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

When I lie in bed and think at night, I fantasize about getting ahead in my schoolwork. Has it really come to this?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> When I lie in bed and think at night, I fantasize about getting ahead in my schoolwork. Has it really come to this?


When I lie in bed at night, I look at the stars and think to myself "...I should really fix that hole in the roof."

That joke is old but..meh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Old but gold!

Just had a good session with the puppies, they have endless energy I swear, running around the yard for 20 mins straight.

I amz pooped!!!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Game 7 said:


> When I lie in bed at night, I look at the stars and think to myself "...I should really fix that hole in the roof."
> 
> That joke is old but..meh.


I've heard the joke before, but it still made me smile a little lol Jokes are awesome


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I didn't think it would hurt this much to be rejected. :cry :rain


Pssst - here's another one: even when you get older, it still hurts, just as much. But it's still worth the risk, because the reward can be amazing. So don't stop trying.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Bahh! I have no idea today... it was good but I am so tired and have a full day of work tomorrow... sleep please come to me!!!:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can I go to bed now?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, i got lucky.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Longest day evaaaar.

But I don't totally suck at lab classes anymore! Yay!


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Will they open up access to the server, so I can show where I'm at :mum


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I gotta go back in less than two days. I do'wanna.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's the same way you've been hurt yourself. Otherwise, you could never know.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I am so sleepy. Another bad night's sleep.  More tea required...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I have a hard time admitting when I'm happy, but let it be written that as I was eating my giant bowl of mashed potatos, I was happy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

you have watched 72 mins of video today! please wait 54 mins ... **** **** **** :mum :mum :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I hate that so much.

Had an entertaining time on chat tonight xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> you have watched 72 mins of video today! please wait 54 mins ... **** **** **** :mum :mum :mum


Video, eh? :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Movie + HD projector + Bed + 5.1 sound = bring it on baby.

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I need to make more effort with them.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I should trim it.

---


strawberryjulius said:


> Video, eh? :b


I resent your implication here. It was No Country for Old Men. Hmpf!

------

One hour till my attack hits. It prolly won't work and it ruined my set but meh, I always wanted to do it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> you have watched 72 mins of video today! please wait 54 mins ... **** **** **** :mum :mum :mum


^^ most annoying thing in the world! :wife


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pepsi Throwback (made with real sugar) tastes better and doesn't make my teeth feel icky. I hate that it's only on the market for a limited time.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Sometimes it really annoys me that I don't know every language in the world.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

What an embarrassing day today...my elderly tutor started exclaiming VERY loudly in the canteen how she thinks I look a lot taller than she remembered I was. I told her that I already reached 6'1" when I was 16, but she still said (or more like shouted)that she is convienced I was never this tall when i started college. All around me meanwhile, EVERYONE stared. 

UGH. why can't some people just talk more quitely?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I really need to start treating myself better.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sink or swim? I'm going to do what I can to swim.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think from now on I should start cleaning up my act - i.e. dress properly, with PROPER clothes, not the rags that my wardrobe is filled with at the moment. I should also start shaving everyday, regularly. I guess I could also use a mirror, and for god's (aka the flying spaghetti monster) sake glance at the damn mirror before leaving the house, in order to make sure that my hair is not all over the place.

I never gave much thought to the way I looked in the past, but I guess if I want to be taken more seriously by other people, I should act a bit more professionally ...it could also help me get more disciplined, I guess...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

This road....will never....end.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Pepsi Throwback (made with real sugar) tastes better and doesn't make my teeth feel icky. I hate that it's only on the market for a limited time.


I know! I like the bottle too. I wish they would regularly use sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am taking the Jeopardy Online Test on January 27th!!! 

It has been a dream of mine to be on Jeopardy. My goal is to be on Jeopardy before I am 30.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I wish I had some cookies to eat right about now.


And this is my 200th post. Hurray...?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

yayayaya blahblahblahblah


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, it's 10:40 already? Ahhh.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm so tired. Thankfully I can sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmm... I had a really nice day today. Kind of an unexpected surprise.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Hmm... I had a really nice day today. Kind of an unexpected surprise.


You're back!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You're back!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

*babies really do cry to much! haha i still love my job just a crazy long day!!!*


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Infomercials just piss me off :s :mum


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I was born in the wrong time period.

I rather listen to the music of MGM musicals from the 40s and 50s than music that is out now. I am bored with the music now, even the music I used to like.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

complex said:


> Infomercials just piss me off :s :mum


ever find yourself wanting things you see on infomericials knowing that you have no use for them?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im feeling pretty good today :boogie ...good morning sas


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> ever find yourself wanting things you see on infomericials knowing that you have no use for them?


YUP! haha


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

This time i really screwed up! but whats new! Back to digging myself into work and school so I dont have to think about this anymore! S***T ever since I messed it all up I have not been ok... what do I do what does it mean I do not know!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ---
> I resent your implication here. It was No Country for Old Men. Hmpf!


Kind of the same thing....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

inna sense said:


> im feeling pretty good today :boogie ...good morning sas


welcome back!


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Will I ever sleep like a normal person?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm giving you all the fingerling!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

waiting waiting waiting for my new stuff to get here that I ordered online... taking forever! I want my new bag and sweater now thank you oh dear i sent it to my old house!!! I think it will get forwarded! I hope so oh noes!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to sober up soon guys!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mind_games said:


> One hour till my attack hits. It prolly won't work and it ruined my set but meh, I always wanted to do it.


Success lol and I managed to put my team on yellow alert :lol.



leonardess said:


> Kind of the same thing....


Is not! Its not porn. At least there wasn't any in the actual movie. Maybe your imagination melded the movie with imagined porno scenes involving Josh whatshisname and Javier(Sp?) and Tommy Lee, but there was no porn in the actual movie.

And it was a really cool movie btw.



strawberryjulius said:


> I need to sober up soon guys!!


No stay this way forever hahaha


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Is not! Its not porn. At least there wasn't any in the actual movie. Maybe your imagination melded the movie with imagined porno scenes involving Josh whatshisname and Javier(Sp?) and Tommy Lee, but there was no porn in the actual movie.


Porn is no country for old men....but now that I think about it....

Yes, it was a VERY cool movie.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

He's a manwhor*!
Yeah that's what he is!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That was good


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> He's a manwhor*!
> Yeah that's what he is!


Every guy is.

Except for me.

I am literally the only exception.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've never felt so free. or fresh!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

And now, and for some time to come, where ever that little big scary spider goes, it'll carry the sweet fragrance of Glade's Ocean Mist. "... how refreshing" states the writing on the Glade can. Indeed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pub + beer + poker + me = I so don't know what's going on xD


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to buy new clothes  I hate going shopping. I'd rather spend the money on other things.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I need to buy new clothes  I hate going shopping. I'd rather spend the money on other things.


You're like..one of my favourite people on here. Did you know that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate hearing 'take a pill' whenever I show any passion.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I am taking the Jeopardy Online Test on January 27th!!!
> 
> It has been a dream of mine to be on Jeopardy. My goal is to be on Jeopardy before I am 30.


Cool! Good luck dear!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have not slept at all.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I was born in the wrong time period.
> 
> I rather listen to the music of MGM musicals from the 40s and 50s than music that is out now. I am bored with the music now, even the music I used to like.


I feel the same way about classic Hollywood in general. Astonishingly well made costumes, classy femme fatales, soft focus, and the whole aura of complete elegance it all had. I even have this set image in my head of what is and is not elegant (I call it the Bette Davis school of etiquette). It explains why smoking and drinking are acceptable, but sweatpants and snus are not.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"Well those girls sure over reacted. Jus a lil fight is all." :rofl
The Messenger is an awesome movie. 
-----------
For a second there I thought I'd reached an all new high (or should I say low) in my facebook detective work.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well he is the opposite of you in that he is better than you in every way :lol :blank :lol :blank :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lean Cuisines aren't very filling.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mmmm... crumpets with Philadelphia. I used to hate crumpets but I've really changed my mind about them. Eating them no longer makes me think I'm gnawing on an old sponge.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Pub + beer + poker + me = I so don't know what's going on xD


That sounds like fun.  Now who's the naughty one? :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so sick of love songs.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm so sick of love songs.


So why can't you turn off the radio? :duck

:b Sorry, had to. I know the feeling.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Mmmm... crumpets with Philadelphia. I used to hate crumpets but I've really changed my mind about them. Eating them no longer makes me think I'm gnawing on an old sponge.


Are you doing something _different_ with your crumpets? They've always reminded me of semi-dried up wallpaper paste. :sus

Argh, I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that there's no such thing as a perfect match where dating is concerned. _She_ is almost everything I'm looking for but I'm dismissed because I _don't_ have any kids. So a love of children and a desire to be a father counts for nothing and it still makes me a worse potential stepfather than some guy who never sees the kids that he's fathered in multiple casual relationships..?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

markx said:


> Are you doing something _different_ with your crumpets? They've always reminded me of semi-dried up wallpaper paste. :sus


Sort of - the last time I had them was when I was a kid and my topping choices were restricted to what my parents had in the house. Now I'm all grown up I can put whatever I want on them. They're just an excuse to eat copious amounts of cheese/butter/meat/jam etc. : D


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, that would help. :lol Apart from "raw", I've only ever tried them toasted with a thin wipe of butter - that was like eating t_oasted_ wallpaper paste. :?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> welcome back!


thanks! :drunk


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a great night and slept so well! 
Getting ready to go to the doctor and not very excited about it and then have a cpr training class late tonight :S 
Hope the day improves!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I was pretty sad a few minutes ago, but then I remembered that Earth is nothing more than a mind-numbingly small combination of scientific-sounding things that are flying through a vaccuum of space that appeared out of no where 13 billion years ago, and is still getting bigger.
Nothing really matters. =)


----------



## AnxiousIaM (Jan 14, 2010)

God damn it I want some chicken fingers like now......


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Goodnight.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

booom cha
is the sound of concentration i can't hold onto


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Debating on whether I should go to the bank and then see my guy...or if I should stop smoking so it's easier to eat right. Damn it...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd say that the bathtub was pretty unsanitary before the blood got there...nasty.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I'd say that the bathtub was pretty unsanitary before the blood got there...nasty.


YOU HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN FOREVER!

Uh, yeah, I notice these things. :um


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Bahhh that was the biggest waste of my time! Doctors are all in it for the money! *I am now grumpy!*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There's a hole in my underwear. Yeah, like..right there. Thank goodness I don't wear these out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> There's a hole in my underwear. Yeah, like..right there. Thank goodness I don't wear these out.


Thank god you do not think you are superwoman and wear them on the outside!!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> There's a hole in my underwear. Yeah, like..right there. Thank goodness I don't wear these out.


Thank goodness? I gotta disagree.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I might get arrested for indecent exposure. 

Although, imo, my body is in no way "indecent."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I err cut off the 'dried' bit using nail clippers and wrap that part of the finger in a bandage whenever I can afford to (while sleeping etc). Seems to heal faster and not having that 'hanging' bit means it won't get caught in stuff and end up getting even worse (like when I reach down into my jean pockets).
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Waking up at 5pm. Yay. :blank


xD I say hangnail but really it was ingrown (you're welcome for another mental image - and don't make the mistake of googling that one...especially if you haven't eaten yet) and not bad at all...I'm just a whiner. Thankfully it is healing nicely. Thanks though lol.

I wash my hands almost obsessively. Must be from all that transit!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

complex said:


> Bahhh that was the biggest waste of my time! Doctors are all in it for the money! *I am now grumpy!*


Totally with you on this one. I'm very disappointed with mine. I was in a rush to get back to work so I didn't ask as many questions as I usually do (my doc sort of...doesn't communicate thoroughly). I ended up figuring my headache problem might actually be solved when in reality I was about to make drug companies richer, myself MUCH more damn tired, and...well it's a long story! But her solution didn't make any sense at all and I'm a ****ing tool for not picking up on it.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

I am supposed to be taking a break from SAS but uhm, life is getting so interesting right now.. Unbelievably interesting. I am just hoping for a miracle. Nah, I need tons of miracles. In all of this, the best: they are finally getting a divorce! After years of ****ing us up, ****ing with us emotionally, now that we are officially emotional wrecks or **** ups, just now they want a divorce.. Nice. The icing on the cake. Perfect timing, too. *sigh*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

TheSilent said:


> I am supposed to be taking a break from SAS but uhm, life is getting so interesting right now.. Unbelievably interesting. I am just hoping for a miracle. Nah, I need tons of miracles. In all of this, the best: they are finally getting a divorce! After years of ****ing us up, ****ing with us emotionally, now that we are officially emotional wrecks or **** ups, just now they want a divorce.. Nice. The icing on the cake. Perfect timing, too. *sigh*


:squeeze


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I am eating chips for dinner. What is wrong with [email protected]


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Waffles are resting. So keen.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> YOU HAVEN'T BEEN HERE IN FOREVER!
> 
> Uh, yeah, I notice these things. :um


Haha true! I was MIA for quite a while.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, and byyyyyy the way. For some reason I lost power last night for two seconds. That's why I left chat so abruptly. If any of you were worried or anything.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah I can tell he really cares.

Seriously. Why is it 'loving' to make someone Kool-Aid? That stuff is full of sugar and dye. Disgusting. I'd say it's down right abusive.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

epril said:


> Yeah I can tell he really cares.
> 
> Seriously. Why is it 'loving' to make someone Kool-Aid? That stuff is full of sugar and dye. Disgusting. I'd say it's down right abusive.


Agreed! I tell everyone that I hate Kool-Aid so if someone made it for me anyway I'd be kinda offended haha.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This must be karma. Yeah, I'm pretty awful but I'll put up with the karma, thanks.

And, much to some people's disappointment I have finally found my stretcher!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to end up on an island and live 
Like the guy in Castaway....(only for a while)


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I want to end up on an island and live
> Like the guy in Castaway....(only for a while)


Why only for a while? Bring some friends and make it like the movie "Beaches" with Leonardo DiCaprio.
Anyone else wanna come with?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> Why only for a while? Bring some friends and make it like the movie "Beaches" with Leonardo DiCaprio.
> *Anyone else wanna come with?*


I suspect that invitation doesn't extend to us guys :b
----------
please don't rain please don't rain. repeat x10


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Why only for a while? Bring some friends and make it like the movie "Beaches" with Leonardo DiCaprio.
> Anyone else wanna come with?


i do


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I can get to sleep tonight after my two hour nap.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I suspect that invitation doesn't extend to us guys :b
> ----------
> please don't rain please don't rain. repeat x10


Hell yes it does. I grew up with no brothers and all sisters. I do not wanna be on an island of girls and me, as appealing as it sounds, they'd eat me alive.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Watching Greys! Ahh life is good  Very long day tomorrow but its looking good maybe drinks after work maybe a movie! Want to see the lovley bones!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe I should make myself some hot chocolate. Anyone want some?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Maybe I should make myself some hot chocolate. Anyone want some?


Only if you bring it to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That movie has to be one of the funniest ever made.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Only if you bring it to me.


 Ok, it'll be cold by the time I'm there though. 

Hmm, not answering back for an hour is not 'ignoring you.' Believe it or not, I do not sit by my mobile, longing for your texts. And when I tell you I'm busy, you'll ask me what I'm doing and then try to convince me that coming to see you is more important than my Nonno's 85th birthday. Good luck, douche.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh why do I have to be employed?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Telling you I love you when I'm drunk doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh dear Berry, what have you gotten yourself into....damn tequila!!!!

Looking forward to the weekend!!!! (even though atm every day is a weekend xD)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 3am and I am working :no.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Telling you I love you when I'm drunk doesn't mean it's true.


In my experience, being told "I love you" by a sober person doesn't make it true either.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eh an invitation to go out tonight but just not in the mood, can't put my finger on whether it is anxiety keeping me from going or just not feeling like it. Meh make up for it tomorrow.

Hmm.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Is the world filled with more idiots than ever or did I just fail to see their stupidity when I was a kid?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Telling you I love you when I'm drunk doesn't mean it's true.


:lol 
:blank
Wait. I'm not the only person you said that to? :cry
:b
-------

Coincidently I was gonna say I find it awkward when I talk to drunk people and they make some kinda compliment to me. I find it hard enough when they are sober. I mean I get that they're drunk and prone to rambling off. But then my paranoia picks up and I think "What if the alcohol is bringing out their honest/mean side. What if they mean exactly the opposite of what they say ie they are being sarcastic?" Same and perhaps more so with ppl who are high (they giggle a lot, even through the internet making things even worse for me..).

This is NOT related to my interactions with SJ btw (I just ran into another slightly drunk person and that triggered the above mini rant :lol). And its just my paranoid reaction to compliments.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Telling you I love you when I'm drunk doesn't mean it's true.


But marriage proposals made under the influence are still valid right? :teeth

----------

Porn once again stabilizes my mood through that otherwise enraging event. Hail porn! And I realized I don't really care.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

....SA used to mean San Andreas to me, as in GTA: SA.....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

My911GT2993 said:


> GTA


:yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm so sick of love songs.


*hugs*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

People are so ****ing rude.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

inna sense said:


> *hugs*


thanks, but... i'm not heartbroken 

i just wish people would write more songs about "important" topics and less about their failed relationships.

i'm just bitter.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Why am I still awake?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You're still here. 
shut up.
ok.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i love these moments of clarity.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

My significant other recently told me "Oh you've lost weight"! Thinking that he was being complimentary.
My answer was: "I didn't think I had any weight to lose."


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i see you in others



tutliputli said:


> People are so ****ing rude.


so ****ing rude...my soul dont shine white, its stuck in blue
forgive them for they know not what they do 
:boogie



KumagoroBeam said:


> thanks, but... i'm not heartbroken


thats good ^_^


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"To be awake is to be alive."
I'm never sleeping again. :afr

:b

Noodle and vegetable soup and studying. Sounds alright to me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

When all signs of hope are lost, your chances must really be gone.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

As we were driving, we saw a sign that said "Watch for Rocks." Marta said it should read "Watch for Pretty Rocks." I told her she should write in her suggestion to the highway department, but she started saying it was a joke - just to get out of writing a simple letter! And I thought I was lazy!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, a Saturday I get to sleep in. Marvelous. They've been few and far between.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm really excited about my classes. I have the best schedule ever - History of the Roman Empire, Religions of Greece and Rome, 300-level Latin (The Aeneid), 300-level Greek (Philoctetes), and French 304 (Composition II).


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> Noodle and vegetable soup and studying. Sounds alright to me.


soup is awesome...but chicken soup :yes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why do I always have to deviate from the norm - in almost every aspect of my life. Even in pictures I have this...weird expression that makes me look like a creep...

Anyway, gotta get some sleep. I plan to make tomorrow a marathon revision day (i.e. at least 15 hours of scanning facts into my brain and optimizing techniques)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It may be Friday evening, but I still have work to do.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Sorry 

I'm relaxing and avoiding law homework.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Maybe I should make myself some hot chocolate. Anyone want some?


Oh Darlin' the things you say!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Hadron said:


> Why do I always have to deviate from the norm - in almost every aspect of my life. Even in pictures I have this...weird expression that makes me look like a creep...


cuz, like many here youre having a psychotic episode...but with us its not an episode cuz we were born into it and have never come out of that state :um ...not saying we're better than them...just more tortured


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Catty said:


> My significant other recently told me "Oh you've lost weight"! Thinking that he was being complimentary.
> My answer was: "I didn't think I had any weight to lose."


Hm, mine did the exact same thing thinking that it was a compliment.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Guess we should just stick to "you look great today!" and don't ever touch the weight issue lol.

Also lol @ the SAS adl "Sarah for 2012, vote here".


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Guess we should just stick to "you look great today!" and don't ever touch the weight issue lol.
> 
> Also lol @ the SAS adl "Sarah for 2012, vote here".


Female response: "Are you saying I don't look good on other days? Just today huh? You think I'm ugly? Well you're fat, so whatever."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We can't win


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I keep smelling burning hair, cat food, and skunk in random places. Not all at once, but independently. I thought it might have been the guy sitting next to me once. But the second time I smelled one of these I knew it couldnt have been him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took another nap.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm glad that snow is melting a bit. I'm less nervous about riding a bike on asphalt than on ice sheets covered with some snow.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ trust me, people notice.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

She is as nice as I remember. *sigh* This week is ending well, very well.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Why do the spines of French books face the opposite direction of those of American books?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Who figured out how to eat an artichoke?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why am I all of a sudden the go to guy for peoples problems??? (not peeps from here).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> We can't win


Genuine, _honest _compliments are always appreciated. You just don't tell a girl with an ED that she's lost weight. :b

*Edit: *Because it can be triggering, at least for me.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> soup is awesome...but chicken soup :yes


I did use chicken broth. That's pretty close...haha.

Why does my foot hurt so much?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes but how do you know if someone has an eating disorder :S 

Maybe, "you have losput on weight!", then they dunno what you said and you can't lose!!!!

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to ride one of these things.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I want a chin reduction.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I just found out that a girl that I had a couple classes with in high school is married to and has a child with a pitcher from the Chicago Cubs.

Weird.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

This is stupid.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I had about 11 hours sleep last night. :sus


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Mc Borg said:


> I want to ride one of these things.


Now thats a job I wouldn't mind having ;P


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol working in a warehouse is kinda fun. We used to make these massive tape balls and place soccer. Probably was not all that smart considering there were PC monitors and stuff acting as our field boundaries....


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Should have went out to the movie but kinda glad I am staying in and relaxing!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Rejection sucks


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I ate fast food two times today, this Is depressing me.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Today I spent $23 dollars on a jacket I don't even like.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I have insomnia
And I think I'm posting too much


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Rejection sucks


:squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woah 5 posts in a row, new record there empty hehe. Sorry to hear about rejection  It's my single worst fear


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why are my eyes always so sore at this time of the morning?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

The last time I ate was at 1pm yesterday. It's now 7am and I am strangely not hungry. :sus


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze thanks shadow smiley hugs always help


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Why are my eyes always so sore at this time of the morning?


stop poking them!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Rejection sucks


Stop rejecting me then. 

Seriously, he's an idiot.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah, people's rudeness never ceases to depress me.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Stop rejecting me then.
> 
> Seriously, he's an idiot.


        
The sadness is grueling and unexplainable.

Btw I had 40 sad smilies but 10 is the limit on here


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> The sadness is grueling and unexplainable.
> 
> Btw I had 40 sad smilies but 10 is the limit on here


You don't need to tell me.  Sorry...


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I miss her, heaps. =(


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Loving the movie "The Lake House" <3 oh this my 5th time watching it! ahaha falling asleep good night SAS!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this is ****ing scary and annoying.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> I miss her, heaps. =(


:squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Decided that this week I am going to start working on the Austin Healey in our garage. Srsly, cruising around in this thing will be too cool.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

okay, so far i
- received another vaguely threatening email
- broke the blinds on my window
- listened to every single owl city song 

what am i gonna do next? hm.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Decided that this week I am going to start working on the Austin Healey in our garage. Srsly, cruising around in this thing will be too cool.


Cool! I want one.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I negotiated Schipol Airport all by myself!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"So yeah, about Colin. You should have gone for it."
"You told me not to!"
"Oh... yeah, I did. I didn't mean it like that though. You still should have gone for it."
"You told me he was bad news and I believed you."
"...That was a mistake. If I were a girl, I wouldn't date him. But we're different."

UGH. Daniel, you are way too confusing. And of course his pep talk about hitting on Colin happened like three hours into the party. I gave up on finding anyone much earlier, so I spent the whole party arguing linguistics with Daniel. So of course everyone assumed I was his girlfriend, because we were off in a corner arguing. Too late to do anything.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> stop poking them!


:lol Maybe I will. Ooo, that's better.

I think it was actually because I cannot cope with getting up at 5.40am and my eyes almost refuse to function at that time of night. (Yes, 5.40am is night. It's definitely not daytime anyway.)



Ospi said:


> Decided that this week I am going to start working on the Austin Healey in our garage. Srsly, cruising around in this thing will be too cool.


Oh my, that's so beautiful. You lucky git!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :lol Maybe I will. Ooo, that's better.
> 
> I think it was actually because I cannot cope with getting up at 5.40am and my eyes almost refuse to function at that time of night. (Yes, 5.40am is night. It's definitely not daytime anyway.)
> 
> Oh my, that's so beautiful. You lucky git!!


Hi mum!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hi mum!


Hello dear! I sincerely hope you're not drunk or I'll have to ground you AGAIN.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

they want you on chat!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Who is 'they'? I'm feeling slightly alarmed... I'm in a public library on my lunch break and have to go soon.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am the better drunk, tell your daughter she has lots of practice to do.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Stupid time zones, why can't I be at home getting plastered? Maybe later.

And we all know that I'M the best drunk. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

HAH, oh such silliness. You wouldn't know drunk if he slapped you in the face!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so paranoid.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

why does the picture on these new tvs look so ****ing weird. Is this the future?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Marathon revision sessions are definitely not a good idea. After a certain number of hours your brain just can't absorb anything anymore...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am awake, now what?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

10 hours of my life I'll never get back.

Where _is_ everyone?!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love works in mysterious ways.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I was expecting bad things to happen to that kid all the way till the last minute until I saw those other two kids in The Road. Cannibals are scary.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

And as I looked up into those eyes
His vision borrows mine.
And I know he's no stranger,
For I feel I've held him for all of time.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Figures.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Someone please wash the dog before I throw up.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

2 People remembered me this week and caught me off guard. I fail at small talk.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Eh...Also thought I did good by getting a seat all the way back in my accounting class on my 1st day. Except theres a cute girl in front of me, and on my left. Dang it, now how am i going to concentrate?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That solution was far too logical. I had to make sure to exhaust every other method before figuring out that I overlooked the obvious. I love it when I waste time doing that :yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm good enough. I'm smart enough. And dog-gone it, people like me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have yet to to anything.
I can start by getting dressed


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yOu know the weather is bad when the fake fur collar on your new coat is already smelling like old wet dog. with rabies. and mange. and gas.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_Haphazardly. Digress. Benign_. Nice, new words I've learnt recently. :yes

I should make it a goal to learn at least one new word a week. Hm, maybe I could slip it into my spoken vocabulary too. But then again, even at my [posh] college, people will notice. Nobody [no teen anyway] uses _haphazardly _in everyday spoken language I'm sure. That said, I once notice someone say a word with poly- something in it which I had no idea what it meant and nobody batted an eye. :sus

On another thought, I was on the train today and heard this old couple speaking in one of those _posh_ London accents that you don't hear very often around here. No wait, it was worse than that - it sounded very _Queen _like. It sounded even weirder than hearing a foreign accent out and about.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm scared that I'll embarass myself tomorrow. I'll really have to pull myself together. And not burst out laughing.

edit: oh great, they're doing it again. These walls are too thin.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Aspartame*

That's right. Aspartame. An artificial sweetener, a chemically synthesized sugar substitute. It's 200 times sweeter than sugar, but with very low on energy/calories in comparison.

What do you think of it?

Give me opinions/ideas, ppl. I'm making a documentary about it.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

UP down UP down Up down UP... this is how I feel today :s


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm scared that I'll embarass myself tomorrow. I'll really have to pull myself together. And not burst out laughing.
> 
> edit: oh great, they're doing it again. These walls are too thin.


hahaha I hate thin walls, just try to keep a smile on your face it might keep you from laughing!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Taquito time,


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

it cant ****ing be like this.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

how did I manage to sleep all evening?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to go back and see if there's something there.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

So what am i supposed to do when the Internet is not working? I'm glad you're back *hugs modem*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hmph. maybe i just suck


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Polar said:


> *Aspartame*
> 
> That's right. Aspartame. An artificial sweetener, a chemically synthesized sugar substitute. It's 200 times sweeter than sugar, but with very low on energy/calories in comparison.
> 
> ...


I use several sugar free products. I figure I'll die of cancer, instead of diabetes.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why does getting mail excite me so much! I wish I got letters or something more often! I would pay the price to get a pen pal! haha


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If/when I get a pet (probably a cat) of my own, I'm going to name it Sam. So we can be Sam and Dave.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^lol - get another and name it Soul Man. 

when I get a dog, I shall name it Dr. Love....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a strange urge to watch _Short Circuit_


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wanna swim in a fish bowl


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I wounder if the only way to be anxiety free, is by being insane...


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder if you could get a giraffe on top of an elephant.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> I wonder if you could get a giraffe on top of an elephant.


Now that is a random thought! Love it!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am now searching google for giraffes riding elephants. I'll report back with my findings.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"fast foot" it stuck with me all day


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Findings:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um, are you sure that's riding? :um. I need to check the Guidelines on that one and I have been a mod for nearly 3 1/2 years.
Actually, it looks like the giraffe is riding side-saddle, though. :con

That's more than I thought you would find, though :lol.

I need to wash my face, brush my teeth, and go to bed!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Findings:


So my question is...What comes out if they go all the way?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

...oh well.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Prakas said:


> So my question is...What comes out if they go all the way?


I'm not sure I ever want to find out.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I'm not sure I ever want to find out.


Oh come on, it'll be interesting. I'm thinking something like a yellow rhino with spots.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can we change the server reset time away from aussie prime time!!!!!!!!!!! GOSH!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I am now searching google for giraffes riding elephants. I'll report back with my findings.


:lol

Don't you have anything better to do with your time?










.....me neither.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A rat riding a cane toad, now that is something!! Pity cane toads are such a pest!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh! I hate cane toads. I'm scared of them.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

That looks like a monkey and a dog, to me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't know it was a cane toad. I just thought it was a mouse hitchin' a ride on a frog. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You would be correct Game.

yeah cane toads kinda scare me also, I can't touch them :S

I see your dog on a pony and raise you a lion on a horse!!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> That looks like a monkey and a dog, to me.


Haha I thought..Ospi was describing what was in his photo. How'd I miss the one above it haha. Nice...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Howsabout a mouse riding a cat riding a DOG!!!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm starting to envy your guys ability to find these pictures.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****, I can't top that Tutli 

Hmm.

maybe a kid riding a croc????


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_Fantasia_ is seriously ****ed up. No wonder this **** gave me nightmares as a child.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ****, I can't top that Tutli
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> maybe a kid riding a croc????


That's amazing. I think we're done with this now though... :b



bezoomny said:


> _Fantasia_ is seriously ****ed up. No wonder this **** gave me nightmares as a child.


Yeah, I loved that film but it was pretty terrifying. I used to watch it everytime I went to my grandparents'.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh! Humans just don't have a sense of humor...apart for myself that is. :roll


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

It looks beautiful outside.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Do ebay sellers think buyers are stupid? Why bother telling someone you dispatched an item on the 3rd, only for it to arrive on the 15th with a clearly visible posting stamp indicating that it was posted on the 13th? D'oh!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ yes, we do. It's to put you off complaining long enough for the thing to actually arrive, so that later you can't complain without our being able to say, "well, you got the thing didn't you? so shutup already!"


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ yes, we do. It's to put you off complaining long enough for the thing to actually arrive, so that later you can't complain without our being able to say, "well, you got the thing didn't you? so shutup already!"


Ah, but you're forgetting about payba...uh, I mean feedback. 

(I didn't actually mention the slow dispatch in the feedback comments, but I did rate him low on that in the star rating thing. I'd rather they told me straight if there'll be a delay in dispatching it, rather than making me think it's en route when it's still sat on the sideboard in their living room.)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The right side of my left hand has been numb since I woke up...really strange feeling, lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KyleThomas said:


> Ah, but you're forgetting about payba...uh, I mean feedback.
> 
> (I didn't actually mention the slow dispatch in the feedback comments, but I did rate him low on that in the star rating thing. I'd rather they told me straight if there'll be a delay in dispatching it, rather than making me think it's en route when it's still sat on the sideboard in their living room.)


Not that *i've* ever done that myself.

I'll bet most of them figure they can live with a low rating on delivery if everything else was good. Next time, I'd mention it in the comment if I were you. After all, if you paid in a timely manner, they can't say anything against you. the whole thing is rigged in favor of buyers now anyway, so there's not much they can do to you. You're just telling the truth.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This Jamocha shake is delicious.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Networking w/ SA is THE bomb. :lol I have gotten two business cards and I am very proud of them. Still have this evening to get at least one more.

This week IS ending well, very well.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im the one but so is everyone else...thats why dealing with people is so difficult...dont show that you know! :no ...they will hate you if you do...who do you think you are?!?!



somethinginthewind said:


> I love today & I feel good. Best of all, I'm seeing the reason for it today. Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!


YES! :squeeze


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

AHHHHHHH!!!! Why does it take 2 clicks?!?! :mum


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What happened to that awesome new thread?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:| :yawn


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Why does Pixar _always_ win Best Animated Film?! The Fantastic Mr. Fox and Coraline were much more deserving than Up. I must be the only one that cannot stand Pixar films after 2007. Yes, this means I hated WallE.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

The Australian Open just _had_ to start right now, eh? Of course. Two weeks of non-stop reminders.


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

I blew it. The only thing I said was to my father about the Chilean elections. They talked about a lot of things I know about and am interested in but I didn't say a word. Not one word. Now that I look back, I didn't even laugh at their jokes (and they were funny). I am letting this slip through my fingers. *sigh* Stupid me, stupid SA!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I like my new green polka-dot pillows  
Work 8 hours tomorrow hope i get time and a half!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheSilent said:


> I blew it. The only thing I said was to my father about the Chilean elections. They talked about a lot of things I know about and am interested in but I didn't say a word. Not one word. Now that I look back, I didn't even laugh at their jokes (and they were funny). I am letting this slip through my fingers. *sigh* Stupid me, stupid SA!


Please don't give up. Don't lose hope over this one set back. :squeeze


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

FBH said:


> This is your life, and it's ending one minute at a time.


Very true..unfortunately, I estimate I have over 26 million minutes left, unless I get taken away before I die around 75.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> I like my new green polka-dot pillows
> Work 8 hours tomorrow hope i get time and a half!


I'm yet to see pictures :no


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I'm yet to see pictures :no


They are not online  I searched for along time sorry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> They are not online  I searched for along time sorry


I forgive you......this time :kma


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Woke up early. Probably due to this weird...nightmare...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

feel sluggish. LIGHTWEIGHT!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's not always a slow fade.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Worst Golden Globes in a long time. The Hangover and Avatar winning Best Picture? Sandra Bullock winning Best Actress? Robert Downey Jr., whom I like, winning for Sherlock Holmes? It seems like it is becoming more blockbuster driven. 

The only good parts were Martin Scorsese's Cecil B. DeMille award, Christoph Waltz winning Best Supporting Actor, seeing Joseph Gordon Levitt beaming the entire night, and The White Ribbon winning Best Foreign Film because I am going to see that next week.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

^ 
I agree. Oh well, The Golden Globes and the Oscars and all the other awards ceremonies are just dog shows anyway.

Why the **** do I look different in _every_ single picture?!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheSilent said:


> I blew it. The only thing I said was to my father about the Chilean elections. They talked about a lot of things I know about and am interested in but I didn't say a word. Not one word. Now that I look back, I didn't even laugh at their jokes (and they were funny). I am letting this slip through my fingers. *sigh* Stupid me, stupid SA!


I hid from my family on Sunday at my Nonno's house and didn't talk to anyone so I know how you feel. :|


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I want to see the Colts and Vikings in the Superbowl.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

thewall said:


> Why the **** do I look different in _every_ single picture?!


Because no two seconds are the same. Different isn't bad.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Worst Golden Globes in a long time. The Hangover and Avatar winning Best Picture? ..


Hangover .. I have no idea why people like that movie. Over rated by miles, imo.



TheSilent said:


> I blew it. The only thing I said was to my father about the Chilean elections. They talked about a lot of things I know about and am interested in but I didn't say a word. Not one word. Now that I look back, I didn't even laugh at their jokes (and they were funny). I am letting this slip through my fingers. *sigh* Stupid me, stupid SA!


:squeeze :b That has happened to me soo many times too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sif hangover is overrated, I have not laughed so much watching a movie in donkeys years. Avatar also deserved its title imo.

Hmm time to get this resume out and about, wonder what opportunities if any that will bring! Kinda exciting.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Noooooo!!!! My llama posts are forever deleted!!!!

I was in the middle of writing a post there too. 

Oh well... we will always have the memories.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, aw. I thought something was missing from new posts. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Sif hangover is overrated, I have not laughed so much watching a movie in donkeys years. Avatar also deserved its title imo.
> 
> Hmm time to get this resume out and about, wonder what opportunities if any that will bring! Kinda exciting.


Well I did like the character of the disturbed brother in law, but that was it. He was awesome and plays a simlarly awesome but very very brief role in Up in the Air.

Good luck with the resume! Maybe wear a low cut dress when you hand them in?

----------------

Why do I get the feeling my body is slowing falling apart on me?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nah I am applying for positions everywhere from the UK to the US, so don't think i'll be handing them in person 

Speaking of failing bodies, my arm from using that hedge trimmer the other day is seriously buggered.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nuts! Time to harvest teh juice from the cold box/


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone want an orange?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You guys better stock up on orange juice now. Florida's crop is messed up this winter!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Garlic salt adds flavor to many things.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Good night SAS! I dont want to sleep but need to for work... boo! 

PS I really need to stop spending money when I go to the store for just one thing and come home with five :s


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

GN Ash!!! 
___

Just had a cold shower, so refreshing!! Last couple of days have been the first which actually felt like summer to me, and I dun like it!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, now I HAVE to call Telstra. Sigh.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Another day without her smile. :sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, now I HAVE to call Telstra. Sigh.


Oh dear, have fun with that one. I procrastinate with picking up the phone for things like that for hours. Good luck!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The ****er hung up on me! x_x I was practically yelling into the phone.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh noes!! Was it about ****ty service?? Being telstra I am not surprised, I think they probably get yelled at 90% of the time and deservingly so.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wanted to activate my new number and the guy obviously needs a hearing aid.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My mother does not seem to appreciate hardcore music


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> My mother does not seem to appreciate hardcore music


Hmm, maybe if you turned it up a bit higher?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Hmm, maybe if you turned it up a bit higher?


Then the neighbors don't appreciate it either.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, now my mom knows I'm crazy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've said worse..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So have I, and they didn't get me in trouble, so why this time!!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose I could be dreaming. I've been sleeping so much lately.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> So have I, and they didn't get me in trouble, so why this time!!!!


 Haha, I love the fact that you know what I'm talking about. xD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't put it off any longer. I'll have to cut my fringe tonight. I HATE doing it because it takes forever to get it straight and I get all the teeny tiny hairs in my eyes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Use a mixing bowl tutli


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Use a mixing bowl tutli


:lol Noooooooo! I don't want to look like a 5 year old American boy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I feel sick and confused in this world. I want truth.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Good morning SAS! I dont want to be home today!


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Why does someone always have to forget deodorant in the crammed computer lab?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's Interesting to observe what gets someone profile views. The most I ever got here in the shortest period of time was when I 'half accidentally' posted a half-naked picture of myself in the picture thread. Fascinating:um...

Hah, it still makes me go red just thinking of that time.:lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This dinner is going to be AMAZING. Even if I do say so myself. Nomnomnom.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Havalina said:


> Why does someone always have to forget deodorant in the crammed computer lab?


 Good question & ewww!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I miss being around a woman.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I look and feel like crap today. :|


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Went on a bike ride on my new bike I feel amazing but also like dieing at the same time haha! 2 miles and IM DONE! 
Got my awesome jacket today and just waiting on UPS to drop off my new bag Im super excited for school tomorrow I will feel so great I just know it!  A nice jacket just gives you that feeling


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Trying to get my meds but the pharmacist isn't there. =(


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Trying to get my meds but the pharmacist isn't there. =(


Im excellent at breaking into places..Pharmacies are a bit of a challenge tho, but i can manage


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Im excellent at breaking into places..Pharmacies are a bit of a challenge tho, but i can manage


If you were close enough to me to break in, well I wouldn't need my meds. :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't cry because it's over. Smile because it happened. 
 -Dr. Seuss


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

That was an extremely creepy/disturbing/horrible dream. :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thewall said:


> That was an extremely creepy/disturbing/horrible dream. :sus


good thing youre awake now


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Radiohead sampled? D:


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

It just hit me how awfully bad I want this, how much I need this. I really hope I'll get there. I really do.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Nap before work maybe!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Home again


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Home again


Welcome home. =) I love that feeling, of getting back home.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^aww, thanks ^_^


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

If I'm going to watch the Australian Open, it might as well be the ladies. I watched my ex-gf Maria Sharapova lose last night. The girl she lost to had a 6 pack that you could see from her shirt sticking to her stomach.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Exam starts at 9:15 Am tomorrow. I think it'll be a good idea to go sleep early and not study into the night. I think I know the stuff alright, anyway.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

My new sweater turned out to look really funny on, booo selling back to ebay I shall! 
Now I am off to work in a BLAH mood because of the hour cuts, oh my what a day!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was browsing the Frustations section of this site when I came across an ad for online Anger Management Classes. :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Feels just like being born again.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol- there is a facebook group called "being a dick"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't care if this is terrible, it's effin catchy and I LOVE IT.


On another subject, the redeeming qualities of this place have got to be the view, the warmth, and the silence.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

just 10 more minutes...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm the biggest idiot on earth. Ugh...

Like I have the energy to deal with this. I hope I suffocate in my sleep.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I wonder if it went well, seeing how he's an idiot...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe how tired I am at 8pm.
I hope it stays this way and I will go to bed early - tomorrow is an early day.

I am also tired of writing random posts about sleep :lol.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

You find out who your real friends are when they forget about you cause they aren't depressed anymore and don't need you to boost their ego.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Game 7 said:


> You find out who your real friends are when they forget about you cause they aren't depressed anymore and don't need you to boost their ego.


True.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder if I am the only one completely annoyed and irritated with Jar Jar Binks. The gungan pisses me off a bit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ no, I think you will find he is possibly the most universally despised movie character of all time.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> I have an evil cold that is :evil with my immune system. Body aches are the worst.:cry *feels sorry for self*


I hope you get better soon. :squeeze


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm about to overdraft by about $300. I bought my textbooks on Amazon a few days back and chose the wrong shipping option. I didn't realize this until everything started shipping out and my debit card is now crazy overdrafted and I can't cancel the books. The books cost double what I was expecting them to.

I need money quick. I have ten dollars in my pocket, and that's gonna be all the money I have for the next two weeks. There's nothing I can do about the overdraft, that's just gonna have to wait a few weeks until I can slowly pay that off.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Feel better soon Jill!!
_______________

Can't believe I am paying bills right now  My poor bank account is hemorrhaging


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

friends never called me back....depression is setting in


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel amazing! I just spent two hours in a GROUP yoga class and did it stayed the whole time! I am giving myself a pat on the back right now  
Oh and PS yoga is really really relaxing... wondering if this would be covered by insurance haha!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woah awesome Ash!!! Sounds like the perfect mix of socilising and relaxing!! Is it weekly?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just realised that I still have to clean up the kitchen...ugh, I should've gotten out of bed earlier. x_x


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Woah awesome Ash!!! Sounds like the perfect mix of socilising and relaxing!! Is it weekly?


Monday Wednesday and Sundays : ) Going to atleast two a week I hope! 
It really was the perfect mix! :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

GUESS what Im eating haha! Oatmeal again I am guessing at this point its pretty healthy because its keeping me running! I eat far too much Oatmeal!


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

I am being lazy...1000 things to do


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> Monday Wednesday and Sundays : ) Going to atleast two a week I hope!
> It really was the perfect mix! :clap


Fantastic, sure you will have a ball!!! Now you are motivating me to start playing sport again, should probs look at indoor soccer season again, good fun!



complex said:


> GUESS what Im eating haha! Oatmeal again I am guessing at this point its pretty healthy because its keeping me running! I eat far too much Oatmeal!


MORE GREENS :wife


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

spandau ballet and tears for fears doing joint concert here in April!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOHHOOOOO

But I have no idea if I will even be in the country then :S


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

I need to stop procrastinating.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I did some serious science today. It was pretty rocking. Should I embroider some *****in sciencey things on my labcoat or would that be overkill?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

spiderling said:


> I need to stop procrastinating.


Me too.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

That word jumble was actually pretty fun. Here's the joke I got:

What did the stock broker give the waiter? A good tip! :teeth

:duck


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sick of everything right now.
Nothing's going right, I just feel like I'm useless, I'm not needed, in the way..


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I really just want to delete my facebook and everything from the internet, and turn off my phone, and disappear.. and see who notices, who cares.
And I doubt anyone would notice.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry you are having a hard time Genelle. Hopefully a decent nights sleep will have you feeling a bit better, i hate when I get in that mindset as well, kind of feel like putting a pillow over your face and shouting as loud as you possibly can!

I'm really starting to get frustrated with not having anything to do, this boredom will be the death of me. I need to be put to use!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate anticipating this every morning. AArrrghh! :afr


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's weird...you _look_ happy...you _sound_ happy...maybe you just need another holiday. Yeah..


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thinking of playing farmville again. Thats a sure sign things are getting worse for me. :\


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

everything i do feels wrong.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm scared. :afr


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Jeez people staple gunning themselves. Not what I wanna see right now or expected from The Wrestler. Fast forward!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

somethinginthewind said:


> This picture made my day.


lol thanks for posting. That pretty much made my day.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ditto 

I'm being forced to go to lunch and a movie. See y'all later!


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Gah, I am going crazy! Life.. *sigh*

P.S. Thank you VERY much for all the hugs and words of encouragements, SASers! You are too kind.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I forgive you. You only did what you thought you had to do. So it's okay.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> This picture made my day.


 This place looks very familiar to me for some reason. I wouldn't be surprised if it's London zoo behind these walls...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i could live on tea and cookies only


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

spiderling said:


> I need to stop procrastinating.


That's one of the things on my "to do" list.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm alive!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

This is such a boring day! I am sitting in the lobby at school bored out of my mind waiting for my next class! I do not like the sound of the air vents today they are much too loud :S


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Blackvixzin said:


> I'm alive!


welcome back :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

complex said:


> much too loud :S


just like my pc


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> I forgive you. You only did what you thought you had to do. So it's okay.


yeah :yes


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone from southern california experience the crazy rain strom?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mind_games said:


> Thinking of playing farmville again. Thats a sure sign things are getting worse for me. :\


I play fishville sometimes lol. I'm trying to get a second tank, but i don't even have 8 friends, so i can't get one unless i pay real money.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Gahh the bus ride back from school was terrible I hate smelly creepy people  atleast I could hide my anxiety today!
Why dont people shower more often!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Marisa Tomei as a faded stripper in The Wrestler.. :no . I can't buy into it; she's way too hot :lol



Logan X said:


> I play fishville sometimes lol. I'm trying to get a second tank, but i don't even have 8 friends, so i can't get one unless i pay real money.


Depending on what a facebook 'friend' means to you, you could add fellow players from a fan group.. (You can add them into a separate friend list and set it so that they can't see any personal details about you. I don't think anyone in those groups expects to make real friends; they are there for the same thing: to get more 'ville friends' imo)


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Life sucks.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if it was worth driving through the snow/fog/rain/ice crap, but this is one tasty damn beer.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, just behave yourself and everything will be fine...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, just behave yourself and everything will be fine...


You have a back up plan, right?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's great to know that people on this site understand and care about you.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Life sucks.


:| That isn't true...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> You have a back up plan, right?


No..not that I think it'd be possible to have one. :con

If I don't drink I should be fine..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well drinking night is tomorrow anyway, so you got time.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> You have a back up plan, right?


:lol


strawberryjulius said:


> No..not that I think it'd be possible to have one. :con
> 
> If I don't drink I should be fine..


Oh, I thought the tequila _was _your backup plan :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah ok my psych. isnt so bad after all! Got my meds Im good to go haha! Good day over all!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't want you to move to Denver! You're like one of my only friends who lives in the same city as me.  And you have social anxiety, too! You're my SA buddy! :cry


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I love my life currently!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I still got it.
Or am I just drunk?

You win this round, reality.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

damn...I can't believe I forgot about that.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

observed boy behavior: if they like you, they tend to ignore the heck out of you


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Noodles take far to long to boil!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

complex said:


> I love my life currently!


:yay

I really have an addiction to the :yay emoticon.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My drinking attempt was boring. Time to drink lots of coffee so I can smoke pot without falling asleep. Life is so complicated.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I left a cup of coffee in the microwave to reheat three hours ago!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> :| That isn't true...


I'm afraid it is :/


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm afraid it is :/


Please don't despair. Life will get better. :squeeze


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"What do you want to be when you grow up?"

"A vampire bat."

:lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I should be working tirelessly. Am I? No.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what has happened to bring about this confluence of awesome, but I certainly won't be questioning why I'm suddenly falling asleep with a smile.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Addendum:

Singing along to your stereo for the entirety of a 24 hour drive leaves your voice incredibly hoarse! I really ought to take a break to let myself recover, but I can't seem to stop for some reason!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That better not be my air conditioning unit making that noise - it may be five seconds long, but it could cause ANXIETY!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Why is that tree leafless in summer?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh, I am going to start a new volunteering placement today and it probably involves old people - the worst people to be interacting with. Ever. (not that I'm ageist or anything - we're just 2 different generations apart you know?)

On another Eurgh-ing thought, I have a residential trip next week. Dreading it like hell. No wait, even more than that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^There was a tree where I grew up that was so big, that most of it's leaves wouldn't fall off during Fall and even throughout Winter. I always thought it was so odd.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Why can I do anything in the world except for the one thing I really want to do?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why do I post everything in purple! I have no idea but Im not planning on stoping anytime soon!  Good Night SAS!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What a fine ale

Oh and gn ash!!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Heh nice friend you are. :/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^Gute Nacht

I don't know if he'll say no, but I know he won't say yes.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

You know that feeling where it feels like your heart is swollen, exhausted and tearing in two? And you feel like you're about to vomit it up?
Yeah, that's what I feel like right now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Frustrationalisticalitionisitisitissisisisisistposdjwfijweofnew Need to do it tomorrow! No excuses!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Feelslikegettinghightonight


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Feelslikegettinghightonight


Icanhassome? :teeth


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

After you two are done puking my heart back up, hand it to me.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Icanhassome? :teeth


Sure, we can get high together!:teeth


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

A beautiful 18 year old female wants to get high and I have a whole bunch. FML.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can we bring towlie?? He always wants to get high. Just remember to bring a towel!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Can we bring towlie?? He always wants to get high. Just remember to bring a towel!!


The more the marrier!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh you potheads and your escaping from reality. :no 

*chugs beer*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Towlie is overdosing, ospie stop him!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Oh you potheads and your escaping from reality. :no
> 
> *chugs beer*


If you smoke from the time you wake up til the time you go to sleep, technically being high is your reality. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****, if I have told towelie once, I have told him a million times. BEER BEFORE GRASS, YOU ARE ON YOUR ARSE, GRASS BEFORE BEER YOU ARE IN THE CLEAR!!!!

Towels these days, i dunno. :no :no


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ****, if I have told towelie once, I have told him a million times. BEER BEFORE GRASS, YOU ARE ON YOUR ARSE, GRASS BEFORE BEER YOU ARE IN THE CLEAR!!!!
> 
> Towels these days, i dunno. :no :no


Towliiiiiiieeeiliieyhcafg com backc


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh **** I think I upset him...K i'll go get him

See this always bloody happens when we bring towels along.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh **** I think I upset him...K i'll go get him
> 
> See this always bloody happens when we bring towels along.


*Looks around for my towel*
It seemed to have ran away as well...these towlies need leashes!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*panting* ok I got him back, he's having a right old whine about why you are hogging the weed though, apparently towels are being "discriminated against, all we want to do is get high".

I've almost had it up to here with him.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I just spilled my guts. I feel sick. I'm so dumb. Why do I do it? I don't understand why I allow myself to be so clueless. I deserve everything I get. And it feels good to admit that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww Game :rub, here have some weed, I hid some from towelie.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

It's all good.
Pink Floyd said it best, "I have become...comfortably numb."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well at least you are listening to so great music!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I always do. Why would I ever listen to bad music? :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Touche


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

****in ***** ****


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> ****in ***** ****


If you were high, you'd be saying "...oh well" instead.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

She would be high if Towelie has not stolen all tHE COTTON PICKING WEED!










Smug *******.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww, in all seriousness I hipe you feel better Emptyheart.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Where is the sweatdrop smiley when I need it? :b


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have two sessions of Private Study today at college which I am going to waste for a variety of reasons. I shall attempt to do something educationally productive on the computer. Going on SAS is not one of them. Strange, It seems to be working today. Other times, it is alot more difficult to access SAS from college :con

On another thought, the internet at my college is unbelievably _swag._


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll be over here, chilling with my friends Rock and Bottom...they're always there for me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if there's a site dedicated to cats sitting in sinks. If there's one for boxes and cats that look like Hitler there has to be one.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There is!!

http://catsinsinks.com/

I'm stoked.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ holy crap they have websites for everything now xD

Another successful trip to the pub and this time with plenty of strangers mingling. Oh I do love progress.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> :teeth why were you trying to tinkle??


*smiles* :high5


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I needed urban dictionary to find out what "tinkle" meant.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

inna sense said:


> *smiles* :high5


oooooooooooooooh i just got what you meant by tinkle :rofl. My bad. No explanation needed. <facepalm moment>


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> <facepalm moment>


:no ...it was fun


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I needed urban dictionary to find out what "tinkle" meant.





mind_games said:


> oooooooooooooooh i just got what you meant by tinkle :rofl. My bad. No explanation needed. <facepalm moment>


You silly men, you didn't know what tinkle meant? :O


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My dad picked me up from town last night and it was obvious he was drunk. I didn't feel safe at all. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh that's not good at all Charputli  Have you had a word to him about it?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No, it's impossible to talk about it with him  He's very self-righteous and defensive, and it's even harder to reason with him when he's drunk. If I'd known I would've got a taxi home instead. Oh well. I don't have to rely on him much for lifts at the moment so hopefully it's a one-off. 

Charputli doesn't quite have the same ring to it as Reespi :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually know what a tinkle is, but I hadn't come across it recently and I just wasn't expecting inna sense to be writing about the subject :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes it feels like I'm just the laziest person alive. 
Too lazy to do the things that would make me happy.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I usually know what a tinkle is, but I hadn't come across it recently and I just wasn't expecting inna sense to be writing about the subject :b


i was just channelling...thats what a freestyle is...or a conversation irl


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

0230 and I am finally tired enough for sleep!

Goodnoight SAS *taco flavoured kisses*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Sometimes it feels like I'm just the laziest person alive.
> Too lazy to do the things that would make me happy.


when you feel like being lazy...be it...that makes me happy


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

"simplicity is the ultimate form of sophistication" - Leonardo de Vinci.

I can't wrap my brain around this!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

food


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm just throwing **** at the wall now, seeing what sticks.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i forgot how cranky i get when i'm hungry.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Oh you potheads and your escaping from reality. :no
> 
> *chugs beer*


:lol I laughed at loud after reading this.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have eight empty jars of peanut butter in the pantry.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

anonymid said:


> I have eight empty jars of peanut butter in the pantry.


I have 13 empty Diet Coke bottles in my bedroom.
Can someone please call the TV show "Hoarders" for me so I can get my room cleaned for free, or at least at the expense of my self-dignity on national television.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My mother once said to me, "If you've got it flaunt it."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so itchy, ugh.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

mashmellow are squishy!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i really don't feel like sleeping. i wanna do something. but i have to get up for school in four hours.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, going to go attempt to clip off the rest of Moe's claws now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ don't clip too high!!!! I hate clipping dogs with dark nails  Unless Moe is a cat and then I have to wonder why you are clipping!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, he's a cat. His claws get stuck in the carpet which I would assume would cause him a little pain. I also want him to be defenceless when I give him a bath.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I closed the door on my finger. It's going purple now.  I am incredibly clumsy.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I closed the door on my finger. It's going purple now.  I am incredibly clumsy.


I know how that feels. :no I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run, but my clothes are still wet after washing them!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so f****** tired of hearing your damn lectures! :bah


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

I wonder how long it'll take to get lung cancer if I just chain smoke untill I get it.....


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I think this pain in my shoulder is caused from spending hours on my laptop.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish laundry didn't take so long...I have probably another hour and a half to go if I want a fresh, warm blanket to cuddle up in for the night...it'll be worth it!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need shoes that don't hurt my feet.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I understand now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I just randomly remembered the scent of Nickelodeon Gak. :sus


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I miss those mario and donkey kong games!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Hah, I should get out my Snes and play Donkey Kong Country 2 again xD Awesome game.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish that I would stop obsessively taking pictures of myself. It just makes me feel worse.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

thewall said:


> I wish that I would stop obsessively taking pictures of myself. It just makes me feel worse.


I do the same thing. x_x


----------



## LooknUpnCali (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn ants, have more friends than i do.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Even if I knew where to set my aim I wouldn't pull the trigger. /frustration


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I hope I'm not overestimating my abilities in this.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Today was an amazing day! Good time at work, went to yoga, swam a few laps, took a super long shower and hot tubbed! Gahhh life is good right now! Oh and I finally got my birthday presents from Mom and Grandma they are awesome and from the heart! Such a great day!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I have the coolest friend.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm dead tired and have not accomplished anything today. Will I ever turn my life around or will I continue destroying my life? Why does it seem like no matter what good intentions I start out with I cause suffering for others?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am completely miserable, San Diego!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I ate too much ice cream


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i had an amazing talk with my mother...it was nice


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> I am completely miserable, San Diego!


:squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thewall said:


> I wish that I would stop obsessively taking pictures of myself. It just makes me feel worse.





strawberryjulius said:


> I do the same thing. x_x


youre both beautiful...honestly


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Everytime I look at this picture I burst out laughing, it's just too awesome.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Other one was for yesterday.

Wish I hadn't looked into the past


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:nw


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG Ospi, cutest ever! haha I wish my kitten and bird got along that well!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Awww


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Those pictures are TOO CUTE.

Random thought...the joys of living behind a police station...they test out their sirens at various times of day and night....

They stalk me when I am out running, too. :troll


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Those picures are great! I used to have a bird that looked just like that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to go back and look at those pictures again. Holy crumbs.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :nw


That is like the cutest thing ever! Makes me want a little birdy again! Gosh that made me laugh!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

cute pics Ospi...made me smile


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Good night SAS! Talk to you all tomorrow!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot what I was going to do. x_x


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I am _very_ pleasantly surprised with Marlboro 27s.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My heart kinda got beat up...makes it very hard to sleep. :/
When I do fall asleep, I'm sleeping forever. I think we'd be happier together in that world.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> My heart kinda got beat up...makes it very hard to sleep. :/
> When I do fall asleep, I'm sleeping forever. I think we'd be happier together in that world.


 :squeeze


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this world makes me sick.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i had an amazing talk with my mother...it was nice




Regarding the bird/kitty pics: I'd love to have a bird...but I certainly don't trust the feline trio residing in my home. How can I condition them to love a little birdie...and not as an appetizer?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm suffering a cute coma due to Ospi's amazing pics.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

When I first smoked weed at 12 years old, off a crushed Pepsi can with holes poked into it, I didn't think this day would ever come. 
But it has.
I have literally smoked myself retarded.
What in the world is wrong with my brain?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> When I first smoked weed at 12 years old, off a crushed Pepsi can with holes poked into it, I didn't think this day would ever come.
> But it has.
> I have literally smoked myself retarded.
> What in the world is wrong with my brain?


Don't worry, I thought I was losing my mind a couple days ago until I remembered that I had just smoked like 20 minutes before I starting wondering that. And also sometimes if I go for a while without smoking my mind gets a little slow and foggy.

I guess what I'm saying is that if that stuff starts bothering you too much, it goes away completely a couple weeks after you stop.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know if I can quit. I'm gunna try though.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't suppose I can put it off any longer - my first (non-emergency) trip out of the house since the 17th of December...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ finally. you are getting me those McVities I asked for about 2 months ago.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Good morning SAS! Today is going to be a long long day... hope I stay awake!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^good luck!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ what the??


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^good luck!


:lol


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

^ wow that is so weird... but funny. anyone know what the text says?>


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Everytime I look at this picture I burst out laughing, it's just too awesome.


Oh, wow. Thanks for posting this. It made my day. The kitty and the bird were also awesome but this is the best. Is it real? 

I wonder if I will succeed in getting up at 5.40am tomorrow.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have so many different passwords I can't remember what's for what any more. :no


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh! So this girl started accusing me that I always look at her as though she is an idiot whenever she talks to me...And I always thought my face was completely blank 24/7!:no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> :squeeze


Thank you.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I have so many different passwords I can't remember what's for what any more. :no


I know exactly how that feels.

My legs are sore from walking all day.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I wonder whether I should eat something now. Or should I start getting ready for bed? Hmm, I ask myself this every night... :um


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Today I rescued four hostages from a bank robbery using only a half eaten mallomar and a rolled up copy of Vogue.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^ finally. you are getting me those McVities I asked for about 2 months ago.


Oops, I _knew_ there was something else! I'll get you some when I go out again... in March.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

but this time it's an _emergency_


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

You're not going to send me out again, are ya? I've been out twice this year already and if I carry on like this, people will start to think that I'm normal. :?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

go on. mama needs dark chocolate hobnobs. and don't forget to say hi.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, you fancy a hobnob..? You should have said - I'll be there in twenty minutes!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Love
Exciting and new
Come on board
We're expecting you.
The Love Boat
Soon will be making another run


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Good day to kiss someone in the rain.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^I'm going to venture that this holds true for any day when it is raining.

On a related note, it has been coming down in torrents since I got back, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good to hear smurfy!!!! Keep those smiles coming!!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Just because he's hasn't text back in two hours doesn't mean
He's bored of you......*runs in a corner and cries*


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm to work out again or take the night off?!?
Had a great day at school did well on an exam and had lunch with five of my friends  or so I think they are my friends!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My tamagotchi was studying this morning, then decided she was in love and now she has a baby. I'm glad real life doesn't go this quickly.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i need an easy friend o/'


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

What are you a ****ing robot?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Love
> Exciting and new
> Come on board
> We're expecting you.
> ...


The Love Boat
promises something for everyone.....
set a course for adventure
your mind on a new romance......

And love.....
Won't hurt anymore
It's an open smile
on a friendly shore

It's loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove
Welcome aboard, it's
Looooooooooooooooooooooo-ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo-oooooooooooooooooooooooove! :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't be jealous of something you're perfectly capable of accomplishing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's cool that I recorded all of those WITH NO AUDIO. Could failure visit me a little less often?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Time for crack!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My warm bed sounds great right now.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

whenever i come to this topic my mind goes blank! :lol:


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I love you, but I want you to die in a ditch. Sorry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheDaffodil said:


> I love you, but I want you to die in a ditch. Sorry.


 Wow . That bad?

It needs to stop raining so I can take a quick run (abbreviated due to a long run Wednesday and Friday),.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> *Wow . That bad?*
> 
> It needs to stop raining so I can take a quick run (abbreviated due to a long run Wednesday and Friday),.


I'm a very passionate person.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am hungryyyyy. D:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

i could watch triumph the insult comic dog videos all night and not get tired of them...haha.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy **** my brain doesn't want to be awake or something.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

My tummy is hungry and my brain is sleepy and all together cold! hehe


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't understand why there would be a door bell in the back yard instead of the front. :con


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Stupid drivers...How do some of these people get their license?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Where are you getting all these awesome pictures Ospi? Haha.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"we build and we destroy until the sun drops"

"in order to rebuild, you have to destroy"

good morning sas!!!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish the forum color would change. I'm so tired of different shades of blue.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i always thought people who are over weight like me and said they didnt care what people think were lying...but now i see it can be true...that doesnt mean i wont try to lose weight...im on a diet right now...but its for...yeah yeah...me...i be fwee...mtv...blah blah blah...also, i just did a freestyle with my mother...Mama ist Stolz


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Sesame dim sum, a bowl of grape nuts, and chisme make a strange, but excellent, combination.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh! Why can't I just shave properly without nearly cutting my head off! Now I have to go to college with blood still trickling from my cheek. 

Great!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh you teens and your shaving teehee. cute.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

If Columbus was wrong, I'd drive straight off the edge.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i keep telling my teacher i'm 'ill', i'm not i'm fine


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

<<<Needs a haircut


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mmm ice-cream. I could eat it all day. D:

I am probably going rollerblading tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I just remembered how much I love scrambled eggs, sausage, English muffins, fruit salad, and cereal.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa? Winning stage 1 only gives me one shot at stage two?  Thought it permanently unlocked stage 2. Boo.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm double post detectorizer failed.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anyone else say "libs" instead of "pounds" in their head when they see "lbs?" :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I say "ibis" (as in the bird), argh I hate working with the imperial system, GET WITH THE 21ST CENTURY YOU NINCUMPOOPS!!


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" " " " " " " " " " " " " " " """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""!!!
Ahhhh! That feels better. Im quotationed out now.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

@ Myself: Nothing bad is likely to happen today, and you couldn't even prevent it if it was, so get over it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What goes through his head? He got divorced a few months ago and recently phoned to ask if anybody has a copy of his marriage certificate because he can't remember the date he got married. You see, he's thinking of getting married again and wants to do it on the same date so that he doesn't get confused between two separate wedding dates. But if he can't remember the first wedding date then surely that wouldn't be a problem. 

My parents must have dropped him on his head quite a few times when he was a baby. Just get married on your birthday, you idiot.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^lmao


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i like her. 

i miss out on all the fun because i'm scared all the time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time to delve into the dreamland! Goodnight SAS!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It cracks me up that there is a Loner's Club. Why would a loner join a club? not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

We all have faults, doesn't make us bad people.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

This weekend is going to be traumatizing...

*Bring it on.*


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Feeling guilty for secretly eating all the marshmallows out of my roommate's Lucky Charms cereal. And hoping the sun will make an appearance today, I have missed it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I Cdnuolt Blveiee Taht I Cluod Aulaclty Uesdnatnrd Waht I Was Rdanieg. The Phaonmneal Pweor Of The Hmuan Mnid, Aoccdrnig To A Rscheearch At Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, It Deosn?t Mttaer In Waht Oredr The Ltteers In A Wrod Are, The Olny Iprmoatnt Tihng Is Taht The Frist And Lsat Ltteer Be In The Rghit Pclae. The Rset Can Be A Taotl Mses And You Can Sitll Raed It Wouthit A Porbelm. Tihs Is Bcuseae The Huamn Mnid Deos Not Raed Ervey Lteter By Istlef, But The Wrod As A Wlohe. Amzanig Huh? Yaeh And I Awlyas Tghuhot Slpeling Was Ipmorantt!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm enjoying the view. :mushy


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> Feeling guilty for secretly eating all the marshmallows out of my roommate's Lucky Charms cereal. And hoping the sun will make an appearance today, I have missed it.


You thief!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

How many times can I come close to losing you from my life?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

"Millions of people were shocked by the events of that day in Edlington"..? Hmm, well I went to school there for 7 years and I wasn't shocked or surprised at all. I didn't go to school every day with a knife in my pocket just for the fun of it. :roll


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Does anyone else say "libs" instead of "pounds" in their head when they see "lbs?" :b


No, but I do say olbs in opposition to newbs, or noobs. I'm not a newb anymore, I'm an olb. :clap


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I Cdnuolt Blveiee Taht I Cluod Aulaclty Uesdnatnrd Waht I Was Rdanieg. The Phaonmneal Pweor Of The Hmuan Mnid, Aoccdrnig To A Rscheearch At Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, It Deosn?t Mttaer In Waht Oredr The Ltteers In A Wrod Are, The Olny Iprmoatnt Tihng Is Taht The Frist And Lsat Ltteer Be In The Rghit Pclae. The Rset Can Be A Taotl Mses And You Can Sitll Raed It Wouthit A Porbelm. Tihs Is Bcuseae The Huamn Mnid Deos Not Raed Ervey Lteter By Istlef, But The Wrod As A Wlohe. Amzanig Huh? Yaeh And I Awlyas Tghuhot Slpeling Was Ipmorantt!


vrey cool Loeenadesrs


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yes, that's right - the bombs, the destruction, the loss of life and peace - that's what made WWII worth all the effort - chewing gum!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^and the ballpoint pen!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well there you are! what more excuse does one need to start a war? where would we be without Bics?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


>


:lol This is hilarious!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I just sent an email asking for an application form for an assistant psychologist job. It was probably a mistake as I have NO experience, but I might as well give it a try.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck! nothing ventured nothing gained and all that.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> good luck! nothing ventured nothing gained and all that.


Thanks


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay, they saved the doggy. :clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ a pup was saved? Yay indeed!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I just sent an email asking for an application form for an assistant psychologist job. It was probably a mistake as I have NO experience, but I might as well give it a try.


That's great Charputli! As leonardess said, you have nothing to lose from it, and who knows, perhaps what they are after is someone with no experience that they can train. Good luck!!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Crap, now I have to make this stupid video and post it here.:roll

Oh well I will film it tomorrow. Too tired now. And I will prove it's tomorrow by showing a newspaper with a certain date that will prove it. (just like they do for hostages!):yes


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm obsessed with Avatar :sus


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

When a tree falls and no one is around...does it make a sound? Why yes, yes it does make a sound. Scientifically speaking if sound is nothing more that vibration in the air then yes it does make a sound.

But then, why would anybody ask about a fallen tree?? I don't get it...


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> When a tree falls and no one is around...does it make a sound? Why yes, yes it does make a sound. Scientifically speaking if sound is nothing more that vibration in the air then yes it does make a sound.
> 
> But then, why would anybody ask about a fallen tree?? I don't get it...


:lol and Childhood: Where memories are made, HAha! kind of funny in a twisted way cuz its true


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This site has gone to absolute **** since the takeover. The moderators are drunk on the power of kicking a social phobic off the best-known forum for social phobia. I find it positively disgusting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of posting my art on an album on here but I'm worried about people being mean. :b


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

hey strawberry, Ill show you mine if you show me yours

EDIT: Just need a couple hundred quid to buy a scanner...


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

Kindness in words creates Confidence. Kindness in thinking creates Profoundness. Kindness in giving creates Love.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm going to do something constructive tonight.

Well, maybe...

Ok, I probably wont.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a feeling my Dad will block my internet access tomorrow. :um


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> This site has gone to absolute **** since the takeover. The moderators are drunk on the power of kicking a social phobic off the best-known forum for social phobia. I find it positively disgusting.


Im intrigued :sus.... what takeover? what?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

huh said:


> I'm going to do something constructive tonight.
> 
> Well, maybe...
> 
> Ok, I probably wont.


You can do it!


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Where is everybody? Only 3 students per class showed up.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Haiti's in our hearts


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I was just caught air drumming in the kitchen by my neighbor


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There is some itchy red thing underneath my mouth that I do not like the looks of.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm tired of living... :sigh


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ what brought this on?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My911GT2993 said:


> Im intrigued :sus.... what takeover? what?


I think she's talking about how the whole Drew buying the site from Becky and Thunder thing. I don't think you were a member here yet when it happened, though.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm tired of living... :sigh


awh  your always so positive..


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I want to do something crazy. Maybe go skiing, parachute, or something.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

you know why youre a winner?...cuz youre the sperm cell that made it to the egg...ok...this _has_ to be my last post for a while...im trying to quit sas but its not easy...taking care of my life, brb



El Sonador said:


> Kindness in words creates Confidence. Kindness in thinking creates Profoundness. Kindness in giving creates Love.


^ i really like that


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not a smart man. 
But I know what love is.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Nice Forrest Gump quote. =]


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Gets me every time.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

lol i just figure out how to make pink bats fly around my profile.:b

I need to be more creative though, ill work on tomorrow.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So I guess I'm a "twixter"....:?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

SOME said:


> lol i just figure out how to make pink bats fly around my profile.:b
> 
> I need to be more creative though, ill work on tomorrow.


 :lol Wow, lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

In homage to the great Beavis and Butt-head...

Andy Rooney Parody....

BBFUNK.WAV *Beavis*: Check this out... (changes voice) How come they call it taking a dump when you're really leaving a dump? I mean, you're not really taking it anywhere... funk that!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

This cannot be love.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahhh what fun a little bit of a plant can lead you to!  Love my not quoted anymore friends!!  Good times!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

My blood pressure was checked today 110 - 69 pulse rate 58. Not bad even though I am feeling some headache and fatigue, cause? too little sleep.:|


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK. I made this video. Now all I need to figure out is how to post it...I will try posting it today...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got to seriously start chipping away at some of my projects. Way too much procrastination.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Whenever my mind returns from one of its many wanderings, I always like to greet it with a laugh and a hearty pat on the back. Then I make a mental note to break his legs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> Ahhh what fun a little bit of a plant can lead you to!  Love my not quoted anymore friends!!  Good times!


Haha ha me too, not had weed in years but what fun! And I am not done yet! Woohoo!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Too anxious to go out running. Meh. People keep looking at me funny when they see me in my short pants (which still go over my knees) because it's -6°C/21°F outside.


----------



## Chuckleberry (Jan 19, 2010)

LoneLioness said:


> Glad to bring this thread back. :b


I wonder if there are 50 year olds in SAS, :help


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Chuckleberry said:


> I wonder if there are 50 year olds in SAS, :help


They are around. Most don't come out due to the excuse that there aren't many SASers around their age, thus propagating the issue :b.

You might find some of them in this subforum:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f21/

And welcome to SAS Chuckleberry 

--------------

I lost me propulsion a while ago and I'd been drifting since (no anchor either). And now I've run aground on somefink


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Im currently watching someone electricuting themselves with 1000 volts and have never laughed so much. Oh my poor stomach


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hate myself and want to die.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sick of having no privacy.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

If life is a box of chocolates ... then why didn't I get some?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Mate, I never said you _wasn't_ a pessimist.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Really feel like punching someone. Frustration with life is really getting to me. It shouldn't but it is. ARhgrekjasb gkwr;nho;q jgohgo'lrjg;qrjkgnkqghaq;hgieq;rgbeigbeibergijber;gkjberkjbergkjerbga;kgbre'gBR!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ :squeeze


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Eh, what am I then? :b
> 
> Come to think of it, probably 95% of the posts I post on this thread involve some kind of rant
> 
> (And lol, _mate_ - I don't think I've ever heard anyone call me that before. I think we use _man_ here :lol)


oh right. now your avin a fackin bubble! layter dooood 
i use both uk/us words daily, but usually censor me uk-ness ere.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^ :squeeze


thanks, I think I'll be okay if I could get out a few times and do .. something, anything to distract my mind. I'll hopefully be doing that in a few hours, unless I find an excuse not too (usually sleep.. :roll)


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Haha ha me too, not had weed in years but what fun! And I am not done yet! Woohoo!!!


OMG I can not tell you how good I felt all night!  It had been a year or so oh my what I had been missing lol!:boogieWe watched a funny movie and ate M&m's  I will hear all about your night soon I hope!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Simply Put Life Is Good! 

well today atleast tomorrow I will be upset at the amount of homework I will be doing 

Today: Lunch with Dad whooo free food haha! Then I have no idea maybe have another friend over... Ahhh good times good times!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Epril made my day again ;P


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

...I can't even believe that just happened.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I wish I knew a way to say that "cuddly" women aren't really my thing without hurting anyone's feelings. I thought the picture of my skinny face would be a dead giveaway, but it seems to _attract_ well-nourished women. Maybe I look like a tasty morsel...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mind_games said:


> thanks, I think I'll be okay if I could get out a few times and do .. something, anything to distract my mind. I'll hopefully be doing that in a few hours, unless I find an excuse not too (usually sleep.. :roll)


I remember being so depressed because I couldn't sleep enough to get away from my life. I so wanted to be tired, and sometmes I wasn't, and I hated it. What a mess depression makes of your mind. Get out and do something, things do change!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Epril made my day again ;P


I think I'm falling in love with you...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm getting worse. I need to be taken out more often.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love never getting hangovers! But this 20km bike ride this-arvo may be my undoing.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

like breath of fresh air, i wish to breathe ye again. if only to catch your scent for this poor lover's lament. --Mrs. Mc Lovelorn aka me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I see that someone took their dose of crazy today.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

haha, I'm so stupid


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

we live in exponential times ... this video has literrally opened up a can of woop *** on my brain. Watch and learn...






Apologies, I cannot make youtube clips work on these forums. I encourage you all to watch this.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

WTF? It's like I'm playing with a different guy altogether. Awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't even know how many naps I took today.


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

its time to go kick back in front of the tv watch a rerun of seinfeld and drown out the studio audience with mechanical laughter. any single sas ladies wanna join me?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86:


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My911GT2993 said:


> GrimedMechanic86:


My professor showed that to my class last semester.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Very interesting video, but equally terrifying.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have never understood the visual appeal of Johnny Depp. Yes he is a good actor. Hot...? ... not so much.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think you will find it's more his on screen persona which makes him such a heart throb.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I have never understood the visual appeal of Johnny Depp. Yes he is a good actor. Hot...? ... not so much.


I've never really understood the appeal either.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ospi said:


> I think you will find it's more his on screen persona which makes him such a heart throb.


I sure hope so. :b I do think he is a great actor (Edward Scissorhands and Ed Wood being my favorite of his performances), just not visually appealing.

I wish Tim Burton didn't cast him in Sweeney Todd. He, and the rest of the cast (with no help from Burton most likely) made the songs sound so boring and drab. When I heard the broadway cast... wow. That is how it is suppose to sound. But I guess it has more to do with Hollywood non-singers being cast in musicals. Most of the time it just doesn't work.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't feel like working...

I want to go back home and go to sleep and get under the covers.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a great day but did not get enough sleep so me thinking oh I will lay down for an hours turns into 5 haha I will not get back to sleep for quite a while! Oh well glad Sas Chat is back


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Who invented shower curtains and why! I think showers would be better without them hahahah! Oh wow so many random thoughts today!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> we live in exponential times ... this video has literrally opened up a can of woop *** on my brain. Watch and learn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing and shocking. So what's the answer to the question? Please, no one say "42".


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I REFUSE to read any more of Gormenghast. It's just too depressing. I am lighting my butane torch even now. Roll Fahrenheit 451.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know how I feel right now.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Where are you when I need you?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww Justine, we both posted here at exactly the same time. :love


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is either the wind, or some raccoons need to go to sleep.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Aww Justine, we both posted here at exactly the same time. :love


I hope I'm the one that you need, otherwise I'm going to be very very upset.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish to go someplace entirely new and wild - no! not the massage parlour! that's old. 

A verdant wilderness, where I may offer small baubles and trinkets to the indigenous peoples (mainly in the form of lead) in the proud tradition of my forebears. 

I joke. I'm joking.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I hope I'm the one that you need, otherwise I'm going to be very very upset.


:lol Shhh. You're always there :squeeze
Besides you have someone who needs you more than I do...apparently.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Very interesting video, but equally terrifying.


The interesting thing was that many people in their 20s, your age, were already exposed to something we (30s) didn't have. I had my first computer Commodore Vic-20 in 1983, a 8086 machine in 1986 (booted with a 5 1/4" floppy!), then a computer with a hard drive in 1990, converted a drive to handle 1.44Mb 3 1/2" floppy drive in 1993 (because universities only had them!). I did not have an account to use the Internet until about 1994 with AOL, but April 1995 for UNIX/Netscape - just 15 years ago.

The programming language I learned first in college was Pascal in 1993. It was phased out for C++ in 1995 - a bit of a transition for a lot of us that year. C++ is still used, thank goodness, but c# is oicking up steam. Java is another language still used today!

Ospi - I'd have to agree now. It's scary.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

tonight is another great night <3


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

enough of this, L. Up and out.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> :lol Shhh. You're always there :squeeze
> Besides you have someone who needs you more than I do...apparently.


I think it's more of a want than a need. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A weight has been lifted off my shoulders, somewhat...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I get all excited with the idea of having ice-cream. Went and got me some banana choc flavour and about the 3rd spoonful into it ... yekkkk. I couldn't stand it. Or at least my stomach couldn't. So much for taking a risk by not going with my good 'ol orange choc chip. Meh I think its the milk getting to me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow my video was on "photobucket" for just 12 hours now and there are already 98 views. 

How could this happen when I didn't even advertise this video (except on this site)?.....I don't know how these things work...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Done with purple for the week maybe I will change the color of my font every week! haha what an idea...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^Yeah, I wasn't under the impression that people could find this video so easily. 

Still though, my video seems to be a lot more popular than your one, seeing how many views it got in such a short period of time.:b (I wish it wasn't the case, though:um)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I get all excited with the idea of having ice-cream. Went and got me some banana choc flavour and about the 3rd spoonful into it ... yekkkk. I couldn't stand it. Or at least my stomach couldn't. So much for taking a risk by not going with my good 'ol orange choc chip. Meh I think its the milk getting to me.


I would've shared with you if it weren't banana, ew. :b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ I thought you just said you checked it yesterday...So did you delete it and then uploaded it again?....


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^Oh OK. I don't know this site very well, for obvious reasons -- I'm honestly not a huge fan of making videos of myself talking nonsense!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Aw, I thought you were "extremely excited to greet us all"


^Haha, don't tell me you are American! You should be able to recognise sarcasm!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm ruining the pattern.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There's nothing better than someone appreciating your words when you're less than happy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow I only just noticed, but tomorrow I'm going to turn 18. Of course there is going to be no party or anything...The last time I celebrated my birthday was when I was 4 years old. I still have the picture of myself in that birthday. 

It's nice to reminisce of old times...

Hm I think my personality is developing at an exponential rate.

*sigh*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You only just remembered it was your 18th tomorrow xD You can have a beer!!!!!

Well anyway, happy bday for tomorrow mate


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Wow I only just noticed, but tomorrow I'm going to turn 18. Of course there is going to be no party or anything...The last time I celebrated my birthday was when I was 4 years old. I still have the picture of myself in that birthday.
> 
> It's nice to reminisce of old times...
> 
> ...


Happy birthday for tomorrow! 

I think I'm going to have a SAS chat party for mine....everyone better be there. :wife


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, maybe I should!

WOW, did I just say I should drink alcohol ???(no I typed that:b)

Yes my personality is indeed morphing. And fast.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow!


Cheers


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

If I'm invited, then you should. If not...well...

I did not know that coffee would make me this talkative, maybe I should replace it from alcohol.

*Edit: *I though your first post was replying to mine, lol.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ I gonna gatecrash your party! Just wait.:b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet. I've never had a gatecrasher before.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

4am I should be asleep! This is frustrating!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe I should stop posting so much....

...

Nah.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Haha post more! Never stop posting!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My boyfriend has left and now I'm back in this crap hole. I feel like going to sleep and never waking up.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Does anyone else say "libs" instead of "pounds" in their head when they see "lbs?" :b


I know I'm a little late replying to this but I read it as 'ulbs' :b


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I should keep my mouth shut at all times. Or maybe I should just get rid of these last scraps of dignity, pride, and shame. 

I'll ponder that.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Let's see how long it takes me before I stab myself in the head.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

floating around my head...more useless threads of conversations I will likely never have.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I'm an English student but yet I don't know my apostrophes. :no
> 
> If there's an s at the end of a word and you're trying to say it belongs to them, what is it? s's or s'? Is there a rule for plurals as well? :con


Well, technically speaking, there are no correct ways to use apostrophes, however, this is usually acceptable:

more than one doctor - doctors. It is the doctors' hospital.

Say your neighbour's last name is Jones. the pink flamingo belongs to Mrs. Jones. It is Mrs. Jones's pink flamingo.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh so its not 
''Mrs. Jones' pink flamingo'' huh? I thought '' s's '' was avoided at all costs because its impossible to say. maybe its just meant to be written but never heard.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

mind_games said:


> I thought '' s's '' was avoided at all costs because its impossible to say.


It's possible to say. Both s' and s's are acceptable. In that case, "Mrs. Jones's" would be pronounced "Jones-ehz"


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have to stop counting how many hours are left until it's monday again  Only makes me sad.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

leonardess said:


> amazing and shocking. So what's the answer to the question? Please, no one say "42".


bwahaha! You saw that movie too?? Anyways to answer the "what does it all mean?" question, I'll give you an answer my engineering professor gave to everyone in the class, " What does it all mean? It means you all have to constantly be learning or else you will fall behind. And in today's world, if you fall behind well ... you're not much use to the human race anymore".

Exact quote by the way...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to distract myself... but how?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> bwahaha! You saw that movie too?? Anyways to answer the "what does it all mean?" question, I'll give you an answer my engineering professor gave to everyone in the class, " What does it all mean? It means you all have to constantly be learning or else you will fall behind. And in today's world, if you fall behind well ... you're not much use to the human race anymore".
> 
> Exact quote by the way...


How inspiring. I had no idea you were going to my old school.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Oh so its not
> ''Mrs. Jones' pink flamingo'' huh? I thought '' s's '' was avoided at all costs because its impossible to say. maybe its just meant to be written but never heard.


you forgot the apostrophes in "it's". Twice.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

laura024 said:


> It's possible to say. Both s' and s's are acceptable. In that case, "Mrs. Jones's" would be pronounced "Jones-ehz"


Ah I see. Thanks for that


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What is with oatmeal and me anyway! Its kinda like a love affair with food! :lol


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Aaahhhhh
Nice cup of tea (as opposed to, a nasty cup of tea)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Don't you just hate it when people _"tag"_ you. Seriously, they should make it a bannable offence to upload pictures which include you without your permission :mum


Totally agree. It's not right.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Well, technically speaking, there are no correct ways to use apostrophes, however, this is usually acceptable:
> 
> more than one doctor - doctors. It is the doctors' hospital.
> 
> Say your neighbour's last name is Jones. the pink flamingo belongs to Mrs. Jones. It is Mrs. Jones's pink flamingo.


Wrong. 
It is not the doctors' hospital. It is the doctor's hospital.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Oh so its not
> ''Mrs. Jones' pink flamingo'' huh? I thought '' s's '' was avoided at all costs because its impossible to say. maybe its just meant to be written but never heard.


This IS correct: It is Mrs. Jones' flamingo.

But, who cares?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:evil:evil:evil:evil:evil:cig:kma


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Having a crush makes me feel like a creep.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My911GT2993 said:


> If there was one doctor, it's the doctor's hospital. I think she meant that there are multiple doctors. I don't know apostrophes either, I love them, but I don't know them, learning from this page tho.


Yeah, I get it. Duh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It won't stop raining. Even though it is 50F/10c out, warmer than it is ever supposed to be in the wintertime these days, I would like to go for a run before the cold air comes back!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lol...good stuff. just found this Matt Foley video today.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I desperately need to get far, far away from here.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

All this grammar talk is getting me excited.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's raining like crazy here. :hide


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

sorry if pissed you off Epril, I'll stay out.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel sick. :|


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

F**k love


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel sick. :|


Err mmm oo err hmm do you want me to talk ask more grammar questions?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> F**k love


Please don't feel that way. :squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Err mmm oo err hmm do you want me to talk ask more grammar questions?


Yes please. <3


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

She wants to feel beautiful but the wolves are out tonight



*from something I am working on


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Free will is an illusion? "...our sense of free will stems from the fact that we aren't consciously aware of the thousands of subtle environmental influences impinging on our behaviors at any given moment. Much like puppets in a play who don't realize that actors are pulling their strings..." (Excerpt from my psychology textbook).


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yes please. <3


Mind-block! Can't think of any :\. Wait is it 'mind block' or 'mind-block'? It doesn't matter right?
(no I'm not going to bombard this thread with grammar questions for the rest of the day :b)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm officially 18 in 15 minutes. I'll have to think of doing something for once on my birthday. 

This is a picture of my fourth birthday (The quality is not that bad on print). I find it hilarious that my expression is the exact same as I usually possess nowadays...

Anyway, gotta go to sleep.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Please don't feel that way. :squeeze


I can't help it


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadron said:


> I'm officially 18 in 15 minutes. I'll have to think of doing something for once on my birthday.
> 
> This is a picture of my fourth birthday (The quality is not that bad on print). I find it hilarious that my expression is the exact same as I usually possess nowadays...
> 
> Anyway, gotta go to sleep.


Haha yes, I think I remember you posting a pic with your hand on your chine just like in this pic . Happy birthday!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I'm officially 18 in 15 minutes. I'll have to think of doing something for once on my birthday.
> 
> This is a picture of my fourth birthday (The quality is not that bad on print). I find it hilarious that my expression is the exact same as I usually possess nowadays...
> 
> Anyway, gotta go to sleep.


Haha, that is adorable!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I'm officially 18 in 15 minutes. I'll have to think of doing something for once on my birthday.
> 
> This is a picture of my fourth birthday (The quality is not that bad on print). I find it hilarious that my expression is the exact same as I usually possess nowadays...
> 
> Anyway, gotta go to sleep.


Happy Birthday! :hb

Very cute pic. A worried little fella there.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just saw Howl's Moving Castle. Great movie.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> I just saw Howl's Moving Castle. Great movie.


Ever seen Princess Monenoke? It was created by the same studio and director.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> Ever seen Princess Monenoke? It was created by the same studio and director.


Yeah I've seen most of his movies! His films are amazing!  
I rented Princess Monenoke a few weeks ago. It was a great movie.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My911GT2993 said:


> sorry if pissed you off Epril, I'll stay out.


uh...ok...were you tryin' to piss me off? because I missed that social clue.

And for you, Strawberry, never start a sentence with 'And'.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

These spontaneous bursts of happiness don't last long enough.
Then they're replaced by moments of sadness.
I miss you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eyes 75% open.
Mind 78% functional.
That six mile run this evening is finally doing its job!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to shut you out of my mind, forget that you ever existed and came into my life...but I can't. A thing called love is stopping me


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I want to shut you out of my mind, forget that you ever existed and came into my life...but I can't. A thing called love is stopping me


:squeeze 
I wish I could help.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Can I post yet? 

*Edit: *Apparently yes.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Can I post yet?
> 
> *Edit: *Apparently yes.


:lol 
Addicted to SAS much? Me too. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not addicted. :b I had coffee last night and no one to talk to. xD


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm not addicted. :b I hate coffee last night and no one to talk to. xD


I went to sleep. But I saw it was all your random thoughts of the day that sent you over the maximum. Don't reply to this! :b


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I hate having night terrors and not knowing what the **** happen.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> What an anxiety-filled yet wonderful weekend. Met his parents, met his friends... I really must be out of my mind. :b


:banana :evil :banana :evil :banana


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Post...now? 

*Edit: *Yay! I swear the mods are ****ing with me. x_x


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> What an anxiety-filled yet wonderful weekend. Met his parents, met his friends... I really must be out of my mind. :b


I wanna know your boyfriend so I can remind him daily how lucky he is.
I'm happy for you. :yes


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well it is 1:47 am Monday ... its more advice rather than random thought. On a Monday, never ever say, " Oh, someone is having the bad case of the Mondays", for that is the single worst thing anybody can say to another person. Thank you and that is my 2 cents.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I cannot sleep unless it's 6am goddamn


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I really wish I had someone to just hold me right now :cry ....so many conflicting emotions and I can't stop thinking about the possibilities of MS


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww illlaymedown, can't imagine what you must be going through atm  I really do wish you the best! if I could give you a nice big comforting hug right now I would!!!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

illlaymedown said:


> I really wish I had someone to just hold me right now :cry ....so many conflicting emotions and I can't stop thinking about the possibilities of MS


I can see the uncertainty and lack of closure must be very difficult to handle. :squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> I really wish I had someone to just hold me right now :cry ....so many conflicting emotions and I can't stop thinking about the possibilities of MS


:squeeze:hug:rub:kiss


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

hey gmx, stop being such a *****, okay? please just let me check my email.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha...thank you guys  I'm feeling a little better. I think I need to get out some though....having recliner fever :lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was left out in the cold today... literally. :blank


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> I was left out in the cold today... literally. :blank


how?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I just lost a couple years worth of maturity.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Measured my height today...I am 188cm (6'2). A lot more convenient than being 6'1.6. 

That's my growth pattern as I remember it:

age 12 - 5'5
13 - 5'7
14 - 5'10
15 - 6'0
16 - 6'1
17 - 6'1.5
18 - 6'2

I hope 6'2 is my final height.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I tried posting in other threads, but I'm so outstandingly negative and pessimistic and cruel. And crass and jealous and such a stolid fool. Failure.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Uh oh, POF cold turkey... must... resist...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hah! you too? (I'm assuming you are talking about the notorious nuthouse dating website). Just for the hell of it, here's what I put for my profile, complete with some of my stock material:

_"Hello there. I am an American living in the U.K. In my spare time I defuse bombs using a lipstick and the lid from a Starbucks coffee cup, refute the Pythagorean theorem and run my own experience-of-a-lifetime adventure company organizing vole hunting for Christian men's groups. To relax, I do tons of drugs and go to Starbucks to chill. that's right, I go to Starbucks. Want to make something of it??

If I had to describe myself, well, I am (working on this). I'm quiet and shy until I get to know someone. I like to be active, I like going places, I like new experiences once I get over a bit of reticence. I'm intelligent - in that I understand just enough to know that I will never completely "get it", I won't be the one to invent an amazing widget that will solve one of mankind's major problems. But I do know who Alan Turing is. And I would be trying like hell to marry Stephen Fry if he were straight. Not that I'm not trying now.

I like to keep in shape. I work out regularly on my mini stepper and lift weights. And I'm rather proud of my thick neck and hairy back. Only joking.

Anyway, I do love art, going to art galleries, and travelling to places to see great art. I must admit, Paris is my favorite city, and Europe is where I enjoy travelling most and I'd like to see more of it.

My goal is to get a degree in art, I've always regretted not going on to university. I may be 45, but I have so much I want to accomplish still.

My taste in music? Why the glockenspiel of course! I like music, but I don't go crazy over it. Well, actually, music *is* important to me, but I don't practice monogamy to a select few cool groups or musicians. I have a dorky taste in music i suppose. I *am* crazy for Dave Mathews, I'll happily admit that. depending on my mood, I'll listen to morose, deeply felt stuff like David Gray. I like Take Five, the jazz instrumental, not to be confused with those masters of musical erudition, Take That. I also like Scissor Sisters' I Don't Feel Like Dancin. A few selections by Linkin Park. What else....Bobby Darin. La Mer. romantic things like that.

Please note: I do not dye my hair.

For a first date? Dinner I suppose. Everyone's gotta eat. And you better believe I'm ordering the lobster.

Let's see, what else. I like going to movies (particularly on an IMAX screen). Going to plays, or even just coffee. At Starbucks of course. What can I say? they give you a free cup and straw, and you get to pay them. A lot.

you can't tell from my picture, but i have unfeasibly large feet. they come in very handy for putting out fires. Now, how can you turn that down?"_


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I've since deleted it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Blasphemy! No one can refute pythagoras' work!

Seriously though, that was hilarious. You shouldn't have deleted that.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

:lol I think I responded to that one! 

It sounds good to me - intelligent, funny and ever so slightly quirky.  My own profile-writing skills aren't that advanced and I preferred the less-is-more approach. It got a few bites which lead nowhere and I deleted my account yesterday... I'm hopeless. :stu


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ I've since deleted it.


Noooooooooo! That was so awesome. I think you're every man's dream leonardess - hilarious and beautiful.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutles - would you please write that up in a nice letter and mail it to every man? Thanks.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Blasphemy! No one can refute pythagoras' work!
> 
> Seriously though, that was hilarious. You shouldn't have deleted that.


why, thankee. i refute your refutation.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markx said:


> :lol I think I responded to that one!
> 
> It sounds good to me - intelligent, funny and ever so slightly quirky.  My own profile-writing skills aren't that advanced and I preferred the less-is-more approach. It got a few bites which lead nowhere and I deleted my account yesterday... I'm hopeless. :stu


it's just as well. the place is a nuthatch.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I think you're every man's dream leonardess - hilarious and beautiful.


It's true. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> tutles - would you please write that up in a nice letter and mail it to every man? Thanks.


O' course. Done!

And, oh ma GAWD! Leonardess, you're visible!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

uh..no! no I'm not! seeing green is a sign of madness - get yourself to a GP


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Awww, that's such a great profile and not the typical humdrum generic kind. 
You have both, looks and a sense of humour. What else could a guy want? 
I hope you had some takers before you deleted it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

leonardess said:


> ^ I've since deleted it.


Can I borrow (copy) it for my own dating profile?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

D11 said:


> Awww, that's such a great profile and not the typical humdrum generic kind.
> You have both, looks and a sense of humour. What else could a guy want?
> I hope you had some takers before you deleted it.


well, there was the guy who communicated only in textspeak.

and then there was the one who only communicated in smilies.

while tempting, I guess I'm old-fashioned. I prefer actual language.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Can I borrow (copy) it for my own dating profile?


hm.... how much is it worth to ya?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> It's true. :yes


why, thank you.

gosh.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I tried posting in other threads, but I'm so outstandingly negative and pessimistic and cruel. And crass and jealous and such a stolid fool. Failure.


you should rap.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I was left out in the cold today... literally. :blank





mind_games said:


> how?


Long story... Since I don't have a car I still have to rely on my parents for transportation. After finishing my classes, my Dad drove me from college to home. When we arrived my Dad realized he could not open our garage since he was driving in a rental car. My Dad was late for work so I was forced to wait outside in the cold until my Mom could open the garage. It's so pathetic of me to be so dependent on my parents. :no


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just sipping on some rum ... mmm! It's 3 pm and I have nothing better else to do.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So, lets get this straight -- I'm 18 and I've never had a girlfriend. Girls of course will find this very unattractive ( I didn't have a girlfriend so far, so my genes must be horrible!). It's a negative-feedback mechanism - amazing.

In my books I'm an evolutionary failure. 

Oh well...:roll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> Just sipping on some rum ... mmm! It's 3 pm and I have nothing better else to do.


I like it!

Bah, work tomorrow. :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot public holiday! Lots of beer and BBQ food to be consumed today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Alright, alright, no need to rub it in!! SOME people have to get up at the crack of dawn and go to a tedious and soul-destroying job while you scoff chargrilled meats and guzzle alcoholic beverages.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:rub 

/runs teehee


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I plan on going for a walk tomorrow, even though the coyotes on the island have recently become aggressive. I fear them less than I fear people.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :rub
> 
> /runs teehee


Thanks for the head-pat, that made it all better. :b



Estelle said:


> I plan on going for a walk tomorrow, even though the coyotes on the island have recently become aggressive. I fear them less than I fear people.


How poetic!


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

This "socializing" and "talking about yourself" thing isn't as bad as you may think...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you're right. I need to be less guarded about my likes and dislikes. today at work I let slip that I love to watch Glee. Started a whole conversation.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> ^ you're right. I need to be less guarded about my likes and dislikes. today at work I let slip that I love to watch Glee. *Started a whole conversation.*


What's a conversation?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Short conclusion of B-day No. 18:*

The most eventful birthday that I've had in more than 10 years. Mainly due to this website, social anxiety support. Now that I realise this, I can also say with confidence that this is most definitely the most depressing birthday that I've had in my whole life.

*Where should I go from here?

*I should realise, as I always do, that feeling sorry for myself is pointless. I should pull myself together and achieve my set targets through determination. Because if I won't be there for myself...No one will be. (Ok, I'm getting ridiculously funny:roll)

Haha, so heart-warming.:lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hadron said:


> *Short conclusion of B-day No. 18:*
> 
> The most eventful birthday that I've had in more than 10 years. Mainly due to this website, social anxiety support. Now that I realise this, I can also say with confidence that this is most definitely the most depressing birthday that I've had in my whole life.
> 
> ...


Happy 18th birthday! That sounds ironic given what your post says, but I mean it.  I hope you did something fun!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anonymid said:


> What's a conversation?


um...it's that thing, over there?


----------



## thesheepdog (Jan 25, 2010)

oh hai


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Your heart is rotten


----------



## thesheepdog (Jan 25, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Your heart is rotten


And yours is empty?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Aaaagggghhhh my lips are all dried up from eating pistachios!!!! Waaaaahhhhh!!! Theta! Make it stop Theta!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey for a brief while I did the same job as Clint Eastwood in one of his films (playing .. - err I mean working - with a metal grinder). Made me feel 89% manlier!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Hey for a brief while I did the same job as Clint Eastwood in one of his films (playing .. - err I mean working - with a metal grinder). Made me feel 89% manlier!


Why is your avatar yellow now? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why is your avatar yellow now? :b


Jeez you've been paying attention. Kinda creeping me out. Not really. I just thought instead of changing the pic I'll occasionally change the colour.

So this means you'll be stalking me and others for eons to come right? And not banning yourself?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, I think I'll even move next door to you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Warning: coffee may sometimes have the ironic effect of making you sleepy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

b is for banana


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

huh said:


> b is for banana


Oh thanks, now I can't get Hollaback Girl out of my head. :wife


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee disney land


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Eels up inside ya, finding an entrance where they can- The Mighty Boosh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Oh thanks, now I can't get Hollaback Girl out of my head. :wife


Me too, but I think I'll blame you for mentioning it.

I don't think we can be friends any more.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Okay so I have like FIVE subway tokens left from the Great Hoarding of '09. I am up a dollar twenty five! This pleases me.

Now I need something nice to spend my winnings on.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pita said:


> Okay so I have like FIVE subway tokens left from the Great Hoarding of '09. I am up a dollar twenty five! This pleases me.
> 
> Now I need something nice to spend my winnings on.


Cough, there is this lovely girl on here called Justine...she is ever so willing to accept donations from people...:b


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Sick of taking 9 pills a day already....at least it goes down to 8 in a couple days....Prednizone is the major suck! I need to get out....I think I'm getting recliner fever  So many thoughts so few expressions. :sigh


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

thesheepdog said:


> And yours is empty?


The name doesn't lie.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> Sick of taking 9 pills a day already....at least it goes down to 8 in a couple days....Prednizone is the major suck! I need to get out....I think I'm getting recliner fever  So many thoughts so few expressions. :sigh


9 pills? Holy crumbs. I feel so awful that you're going through this because I really like you. 

I will give you my set of comfort smileys again, I'm convinced that they work: :hug:cuddle:group:squeeze:rub:kiss

Okay, I'm hopeless, I'm sorry. :b


----------



## thesheepdog (Jan 25, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> The name doesn't lie.


Well, I can make it full


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm watching Castle in the Sky. opcorn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm watching Castle in the Sky. opcorn


:clap


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have interesting conversations with ... myself. :hide


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish I had a river I could skate away on...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ouch...I think I just injured myself sneezing


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Try getting electrocuted ... now THAT's painful.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

This calls for a pinata!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm embarrassingly bad at making small talk.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I forgot to bring a towel.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why am I SO anxious about having these people here...They want me to get in the pool with them.....

Bah I hate it when I get anxious spurts.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think this place is making me feel bad about myself. 


I should probably go. 


::leaves::


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I think this place is making me feel bad about myself.
> 
> I should probably go.
> 
> ::leaves::




Any particular reason why? I hope you really think it over if you decide to go for good, it always sucks seeing the best posters suddenly leave.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I guess I'll go watch the Australian Open and think about you not thinking about me.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> 9 pills? Holy crumbs. I feel so awful that you're going through this because I really like you.
> 
> I will give you my set of comfort smileys again, I'm convinced that they work: :hug:cuddle:group:squeeze:rub:kiss
> 
> Okay, I'm hopeless, I'm sorry. :b


Your comfort set of smileys are da bomb diggity :lol What would I do without you guys


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Any particular reason why? I hope you really think it over if you decide to go for good, it always sucks seeing the best posters suddenly leave.


Yeah... I hate to see all the cool people leave the forum


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

^I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Sometimes some posts can get to you Eagerminnow....I've almost left before, but even within all the negativity and ignorance at times there are some really great people here. It's just that hurting people hurt people.....I try to keep that in mind when I feel offended or whatever. :squeeze So yeah, doooooooonnnnn't leeeeeaaaaavvvvve!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I was going to talk to this girl today, but I decided not to when I realized she probably had much better things to do than talk to me. It's funny, though, because I had no intention of asking her out or anything. I was just going to ask her about an assignment we had in a class we had together.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've been chewing this same piece of gum for at least six hours now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Peter Attis said:


> I was going to talk to this girl today, but I decided not to when I realized she probably had much better things to do than talk to me. It's funny, though, because I had no intention of asking her out or anything. I was just going to ask her about an assignment we had in a class we had together.


Aww. You should have talked to her. Next time!

I hate how late at night I think I am the best writer in the UNIVERSE and write all this stuff down and then next morning I wake up and realize it's not actually that good.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still up, editing my posts... so what?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*Edit: *I can post, again! Geez, this is weird.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Whole wheat spagetti. It's really not that bad.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ neither is raw oatmeal.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the best SAS best friend ever.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm too lazy to find this thread by going scrolling down and clicking the Just For Fun subforum. I wait till it pops up on the 'new posts' results.

Annnnd now I've forgotten what I was going to write.

[edit: oh yeah, I just realized how bad the dark circles under my eyes were.]


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I have the best SAS best friend ever.


That's impossible, cause I do.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I _really_ ****ed up...but why does that make me feel so good?


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I cannnnnnn seeeeeee!!!!!! No double!!!!!! So happy :d


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great day and evening, even if one my my friends becomes an a-grade dick when he gets drunk :roll :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

illlaymedown said:


> I cannnnnnn seeeeeee!!!!!! No double!!!!!! So happy :d


:high5!
^ That was actually me testing your vision to see if you could make contact with my hand. You pass! :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

illlaymedown said:


> I cannnnnnn seeeeeee!!!!!! No double!!!!!! So happy :d


:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> :boogie:clap:boogie:clap


Are you trying to mess with her head posting two pairs of boogie + clap smileys? :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No!! She can now enjoy the joys of double emoticon posting!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Day 2 is over. Only three more to go


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

In 4 hours I will visit an anime group/club. Wish me luck. :afr


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^good luck! sounds like fun


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^good luck! sounds like fun


Thanks for encouraging me.  I need all the support I can get.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

The meeting is in 2 hours. Just be calm Richard you can do this...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I went to sleep at 7 AM and woke up at 9:30 to get ready for an appointment at 10:15. It`s storming outside and I`ve been dehydrated even after drinking 3 cups of water. Best day EVER.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I fail in life ;(


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

BLK13 said:


> Going to the Doc today for the first time (regarding SAD) and scared s***less!


Good luck! You will get through this :yes.



Prakas said:


> I fail in life ;(


:| :squeeze


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Eurgh, The dreaded field trip tomorrow and I still have not packed. Stuck in a building with people for three days, sitting on a coach for 4 hours, ah what joy :roll


Hmm do you have a music player you could take along? I'd think that would cut down quite a bit of the awkwardness during the bus trip.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> In 4 hours I will visit an anime group/club. Wish me luck. :afr


Good luck! Most anime people seems nice.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ :lol
----------

Sometimes I seemingly make some of the dumbest posts. Feels like I'm stating the blimingly obvious. But it seems necessary considering ..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm high on sleep deprivation. I'm going to add beer to this sensation and see what happens. :teeth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I'm high on sleep deprivation. I'm going to add beer to this sensation and see what happens. :teeth


:lol I'd wear a helmet if I were you :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> :lol I'd wear a helmet if I were you :b


No need, I have the situation under control. Sort of. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> No need, I have the situation under control. Sort of. :b


You're already hugging the floor are you? <imagines tutli with her rabbits tied to the sides of her head as cushioning supports>


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Ospi said:


> No!! She can now enjoy the joys of double emoticon posting!!


:lol :boogie I say we go for triple next time just to be a rebel. It feels so strange to see straight again. Still super excited :yay Can't stop smiling  Still have to take the pills but this is great!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> You're already hugging the floor are you? <imagines tutli with her rabbits tied to the sides of her head as cushioning supports>


:lol No I am NOT!! I'm only half-way through my first one.

And now you've made me want to do terrible things to my rabbits. I don't think they'd appreciate being strapped to my head too much. Especially the boy. He bites and growls if I so much as proffer my hand to him. He's a bad person. :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Lotta people raising money for Haiti today at college. Someone was doing a sponsored silence. I'm sure if any SA person on here did that, they could raise a fortune easily. Heck, some could be sponsored for years without breaking a sweat I'm sure


Yes! I would participate!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What is a sex toy party?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I have diabetes.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Busy busy bee!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've got way too many coins and not enough bills. Actually, having a lot more of either wouldn't be such a bad thing right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I've got way too many coins and not enough bills. Actually, having a lot more of either wouldn't be such a bad thing right now.


I think I have about $40-50 in coins right now. I can't fit any more into my piggy bank (it is technically a bear bank because it's a bear and not a pig, but yeah, I just thought I'd throw in that useless detail.)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My brother is pissed at me and we don't talk. I must be heartless because i don't care much. I said and did what i had to and i don't regret it. I was right this time.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So apparently I'm supposed to 'love myself' before I can actually be in a relationship? 
Haha, that's never going to happen! Right now I hate just about every aspect of myself...

Too bad I'll have to wait a tad longer.:roll


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I went to the cinema today and, despite it being about 95% empty, this guy felt the need to sit in the seat right ****ing next to me, so I killed him and made use of his corpse as a foot rest for the duration of the film. He should have known better.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Too much sad not enough happy... IMO


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I absolutely "love" when my Dad indirectly lectures me. :roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Short naps may be a bad idea for me. :um I get really irritable once I woke up.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

People take life too seriously. When you die, you die. Too bad, but while you're still alive, be all that you can be, and just _live_.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Gahh next term is even more packed than this one! Bahhh overload....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm sooooo bored tonight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am having minor SA tremblors.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Those chocolate cookies are so good. I've had at least 6 already. Cookie dough is by far my most favored of all chocolate delivery mechanisms.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

random video time again. great tommy boy scene...haha.


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have as many posts (inc. this one) as the number of dalmatians in that one movie...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> People take life too seriously. When you die, you die. Too bad, but while you're still alive, be all that you can be, and just _live_.


You're back?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

huh said:


> random video time again. great tommy boy scene...haha.


:rofl


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not used to being this exhausted all the time.....taking a shower is like running a marathon with this stuff! But at least I can freaking SEE!!!! :lol Must sleep though :yawn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel sick again. x_x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I did something right to start my Wednesday. :lol


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, I did something right to start my Wednesday. :lol


Would you like to share?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Life really is the ultimate adventure


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I shouldn't have watched Ichi the Killer. I honestly feel sick right now because of it :|


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I shouldn't have watched Ichi the Killer. I honestly feel sick right now because of it :|


I know the feeling...uke


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

webmd is not my friend.

Enter onnnne symptom in the symptom checker and OH MY GOD I HAVE 26 ILLNESSES.

Breathe. Breeeeathe.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^26 illnesses is pretty impressive! Only in my wildest dreams have I imagined being that sick. Get well soon!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I kind of want to see how many I illnesses I have now. :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I'm in like, happiness shock. I am so happy I can't even speak.
> 
> I can squeak though. *squeeeeeeeak*
> 
> :banana


how can it be so easy for you to make me smile?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I started to write an outline for my _incredibly original_ french paper about the pros and cons of cloning.

It's now four hours later and I'm knee deep in papers about gene interactions of plants and pathogens and how it could lead to disease resistance.

MY FRENCH PROF AIN'T GONNA KNOW WHAT HIT HER.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My mother, yes mother, taking break dancing lessons......

I nearly lost my spaghetti


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> My mother, yes mother, taking break dancing lessons......
> 
> I nearly lost my spaghetti


:teeth Are you being serious? Go Reece's mum!!!

God, I've got volunteering later and I'm so scwared. I'm meeting a lady with bipolar and I'm her befriendee. She doesn't speak very good English apparently so that will make communication even more awkward than it already is. :roll


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^I'm sure you'll do fine! 

On another note, something in my near vicintiy stinks, and no, it's not me, I just showered.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Good, i have money coming in today. I finally get to eat after 2 days of starvation. Should i go wild and stuff my face or take it slow? I'm not really asking for advice. I already know what I'm going to do :evil


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yah, that's what I want to do. stand here all day holding the phone while you make up your namby pamby little mind. I *am* a coathook.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My feet are hurting! I hate standing up all the time... Can't wait until I'm done with this job and can go back to sitting on my *** in school all day long :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Zeena Parkins is tagged on last.fm as 'arty' and 'knitting'. How are those musical genres? Or is someone just being unbelievably pretentious? 'So what've you been listening to lately?' 'Oh, you know, a bit of arty, a bit of knitting. Good stuff. You should check it out sometime.'


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I have to pee


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I wounder if this green tea will actually help me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Throw me a frickin' bone here.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm watching a film called 'Love her madly' and oh my GOD it's frigging weird. Thus far it's essentially soft porn with a few murders thrown in. I expected better from you, Mr Manzarek. I sincerely hope it improves.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

None of the moderators are here! Let's go hog wild! :lol :haha :banana


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Zeena Parkins is tagged on last.fm as 'arty' and 'knitting'. How are those musical genres? Or is someone just being unbelievably pretentious? 'So what've you been listening to lately?' 'Oh, you know, a bit of arty, a bit of knitting. Good stuff. You should check it out sometime.'


I'm arty. and I like knitting.......


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I'm watching a film called 'Love her madly' and oh my GOD it's frigging weird. Thus far it's essentially soft porn with a few murders thrown in.


*Torrents*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dear Mr X,

We regret to inform you that your application at the school of life has been denied. We do not think you have the qualification it takes to make it here. 

Please end your pathetic existence in any manner you see fit, so that other, more fit members may profit from the air and space you would leave behind.

With love and sincerity,

Life.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> *Torrents*


:teeth



leonardess said:


> I'm arty. and I like knitting.......


Me too. But they are NOT musical genres!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish someone would start a thread for vintage stuff. I don't want to do it myself. :b 

Zalmybear....?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

aww, they're doing maintenance. Man, and i was in the mood to play too. Guess I'll play torchlight some more for now.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm over it.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I wish someone would stop letting everyone know my embarrassing nicknames!:wife



And I would start a thread, but I'm supposed to be working...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

_Why_ am I constantly comparing myself to everyone else? Uggggh :bash


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

banjerbanjo said:


> I wish someone would stop letting everyone know my embarrassing nicknames!:wife


:teeth



> And I would start a thread, but I'm supposed to be working...


But you can reply to visitor messages! Tsk!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Period


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am eating pizza... and you all are jealous.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm filled with jealous rage that you're eating pizza.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Let's tackle him!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Where the he** is everybody?! :sus


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

If I had the money to go to Texas... I could buy a ****load of pizza, which would cause the jealous rage to subside. No need to tackle.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> I am eating pizza... and you all are jealous.


I just had a porterhouse steak and a loaded potato with chives :boogie


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Prakas said:


> I just had a porterhouse steak and a loaded potato with chives :boogie


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Only have it every so often, its a nice treat 

Is that from Star Trek?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol hell if i know, I just googled it!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm deleting a lot of my posts today


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, I hate Star Trek. It looked like it would be from one of those space shows. Watch I get flamed for saying that ;P


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I am such a weakling. I just had an epic five-minute struggle trying to open a bottle of juice. My hand hurts.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe I'll stay up til midnight so I can check my bank balance online and see how much I got paid.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate feeling like I'll never get a job. :sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My dogs are licking each other. It's so cute. :mushy


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I just burnt my tongue :b


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Dear MS,
I hate you.....please die.
Sincerely,
Kira D.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

illlaymedown said:


> Dear MS,
> I hate you.....please die.
> Sincerely,
> Kira D.


I will give you a group hug this time!

:group


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sesquipedalophobia: Fear of long words*


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm about to write an email I shouldn't write.
I just miss spilling my guts to her.
I suck.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Long long day at work, cooking dinner, have a paper to write. Gosh I am so freaking upset at life at the moment why cant it just be simple!!! Gahhhh honestly....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank god for youtube versions of porn sites. :love2


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Thank god for youtube versions of porn sites. :love2


I envy you. :|


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Sometimes, I dream about cheese.

(+10rep if you get both these references.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I envy you. :|


I don't think you'll envy what I'm looking at. xD

I'm disgusting..:b


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't think you'll envy what I'm looking at. xD
> 
> I'm disgusting..:b


Can you elaborate? opcorn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Can you elaborate? opcorn


Eh, I'd probably get an infraction. xD I have to be a good girl until my other one expires.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't think you'll envy what I'm looking at. xD
> 
> I'm disgusting..:b


pfft, ever seen a banana show? or a donkey show? If you have ... then I'll consider you disgusting :um.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"Im leading someone elses life... and right now I still see the way the moon plays this tune..."


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You****?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Porn is so overrated. My imagination can come up with _much_ more disgusting imagery than anything you're ogling over, strawberry.

Maybe that's not such a good thing, though. :|


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> pfft, ever seen a banana show? or a donkey show? If you have ... then I'll consider you disgusting :um.


It was definitely 1 guy 1 jar.:no


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Eh, I'd probably get an infraction. xD I have to be a good girl until my other one expires.


Don't you just love our moderators? :roll


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Estelle said:


> It was definitely 1 guy 1 jar.:no


wait a tick... are you telling me there is another ... cup/jar?!?! uke uke uke

Oh may gah! Thank you for the visions that I have been repressing. :cry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> pfft, ever seen a banana show? or a donkey show? If you have ... then I'll consider you disgusting :um.


I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about.


Lol, your not disgusting then!


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I will give you a group hug this time!
> 
> :group


:yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

moobs


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

What the hell am I doing...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Friends..something a person deffinately needs :/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> What the hell am I doing...


Yeah, I'm wondering the same thing. :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh I feel a weight off my shoulders and just really happy, this is going to work and I am going to enjoy every minute of it


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ahh I feel a weight off my shoulders and just really happy, this is going to work and I am going to enjoy every minute of it


What happened? :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i slept till 5 without waking up every 2 hours...i hope it stays this way


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I got 99 problems and a ***** _is_ one.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> I belong on a deserted island.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> I got 99 problems and a ***** _is_ one.


yeah...but girls are still one of Gods greatest creations...theyre just sooo...uhm...gentle...most of them...ahhh...i wanna hold a girls hand again


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Uh oh, just got caught singing campy Ella Fitzgerald songs by the roomies. Herein lies the downside to having headphones which block out all sound; I won't hear the end of this for weeks.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I noticed lots of people were staring at me today. I tried to tell myself no, they weren't, calm down, this is just paranoia. Not everyone is staring at you. This is just your SA. Just your SA.

So I get home, and I noticed I misbuttoned my sweater. By two buttons. At the bottom. I looked completely ridiculous.

IDIOT.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> IDIOT.


*holds Perfectionist's hand*


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> So I noticed lots of people were staring at me today. I tried to tell myself no, they weren't, calm down, this is just paranoia. Not everyone is staring at you. This is just your SA. Just your SA.
> 
> So I get home, and I noticed I misbuttoned my sweater. By two buttons. At the bottom. I looked completely ridiculous.
> 
> IDIOT.


I can't speak for everyone who saw you today, but if I had, the buttons wouldn't have been the only reason...


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> So I noticed lots of people were staring at me today. I tried to tell myself no, they weren't, calm down, this is just paranoia. Not everyone is staring at you. This is just your SA. Just your SA.
> 
> So I get home, and I noticed I misbuttoned my sweater. By two buttons. At the bottom. I looked completely ridiculous.
> 
> IDIOT.


lol I'm sorry but thats funny. Today I had honey mustard on my face for like three hours before someone told me. Thanks, thanks alot guys lol.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I taught myself how to play "You're Beautiful" on guitar tonight. It took me 20 minutes. :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> I taught myself how to play "You're Beautiful" on guitar tonight. It took me 20 minutes. :yes


only 20 minutes?...woah...how long have you been playing?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

inna sense said:


> only 20 minutes?...woah...how long have you been playing?


Well I didn't master it, I just taught myself the basic's and started playing the intro and verse, it's really simple actually.
I know nothing about guitars, just that they're easy to play if you know where to place the fingers and strumming pattern.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, I am starting to get tired! That six mile run a few hours ago is hitting me now! :banana


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> Well I didn't master it, I just taught myself the basic's and started playing the intro and verse, it's really simple actually.
> I know nothing about guitars, just that they're easy to play if you know where to place the fingers and strumming pattern.


oh...id like to play an instrument but i dont have the patience...i wanna be good at it as soon as i pick it up...that keeps me from starting a lot of stuff...but ill work on it


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow, I am starting to get tired! That six mile run a few hours ago is hitting me now! :banana


drink some warm milk and go to bed!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't care... just leave me here.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That's it man, I'm going to get off my *** and start living my life....starting next week.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I taught myself how to play "You're Beautiful" on guitar tonight. It took me 20 minutes. :yes


i love that song, hope no one heard that :um


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

FML F IT ALL! just when its going good it goes to sh!t again!!!!
Leaving the site for a good while... So Good Bye SAS 
Freaking family and money and friends I am done! 
I need to think about school and work and thats it I have no time for pouring my feelings on these boards anymore....
I will be back eventually... bye everyone


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> FML F IT ALL! just when its going good it goes to sh!t again!!!!
> Leaving the site for a good while... So Good Bye SAS
> Freaking family and money and friends I am done!
> I need to think about school and work and thats it I have no time for pouring my feelings on these boards anymore....
> I will be back eventually... bye everyone


:afr What's going on Ash?????????


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I cant really talk about it I need to take a break from this site I am falling behind in school and Im freaking out... I will talk to you when I catch back up if thats possible Im sorry I am just loosing it!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I'm starting to lose it


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I wanted to feel invisible tonight, but still be noticed.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

What's wrong with me? My age? Looks? Low self-esteem? Why don't I fit in? Why don't people like me? Why do I get feeling like this? Whatever.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i don't care... just leave me here.


I kind of want to start calling you Kuma-san, but I'm getting your permission first, lol.



mrbojangles said:


> i love that song, hope no one heard that :um


I heard you. 



epril said:


> What's wrong with me? My age? Looks? Low self-esteem? Why don't I fit in? Why don't people like me? Why do I get feeling like this? Whatever.


I like you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

inna sense said:


> *holds Perfectionist's hand*


Careful, you don't want people to think yo're crazy too, for holding the hand of the 21 year old university student who can't even dress herself properly.



GnR said:


> lol I'm sorry but thats funny. Today I had honey mustard on my face for like three hours before someone told me. Thanks, thanks alot guys lol.


I'm glad I'm not the only one:b Three hours? Couldn't you smell the tangy leftover goodness?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

complex said:


> I cant really talk about it I need to take a break from this site I am falling behind in school and Im freaking out... I will talk to you when I catch back up if thats possible Im sorry I am just loosing it!


Ugh so many times I feel like leaving this site, it makes me
Feel like a moron because I'm on it every second. I think I'm 
Wasting time just being on here.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> What's wrong with me? My age? Looks? Low self-esteem? Why don't I fit in? Why don't people like me? Why do I get feeling like this? Whatever.


Maybe low self esteem, I Suffer from it as well and find myself unlikeable and boring, Heck even my boss called me boring. However, I think you're a cool lady epril, regardless of your age and looks.



Emptyheart said:


> Ugh so many times I feel like leaving this site, it makes me
> Feel like a moron because I'm on it every second. I think I'm
> Wasting time just being on here.


Don't leave, I enjoy reading your posts. I'm always on here lurking too so you're not alone. By the way, how have your dreams been lately? I was woundering about you since you made that thread, just hesisted to post, go figure.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ I sent you a pm, my Internet froze right when I sent it..don't know if you got it or not.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Maybe low self esteem, I Suffer from it as well and find myself unlikeable and boring, Heck even my boss called me boring. However, I think you're a cool lady epril, regardless of your age and looks.


I like you and don't think you're boring.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need to do something instead of sitting here all day, finding a permanent job is going to take time, I need to find something else NOW before I lose it.

A day which reached the highest of highs now feels like the lowest of lows and it's because I am worried about someone else, argh what I would do for them to just be happy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This world is nothing but one big mirror.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Parents just had the biggest fight I have ever seen them have over me. I feel devastated right now, this is quickly becoming the worse night of my life.

Tomorrow I'm going to walk to the local supermarket and apply for some casual work while I wait for any replies from the full time positions I have applied for, I'm not going to sit here like a miserable sod, **** that. I'm going to bounce back from this situation!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Parents just had the biggest fight I have ever seen them have over me. I feel devastated right now, this is quickly becoming the worse night of my life.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to walk to the local supermarket and apply for some casual work while I wait for any replies from the full time positions I have applied for, I'm not going to sit here like a miserable sod, **** that. I'm going to bounce back from this situation!


Just as I'd expect from you. :yes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to walk to the local supermarket and apply for some casual work while I wait for any replies from the full time positions I have applied for, I'm not going to sit here like a miserable sod, **** that. I'm going to bounce back from this situation!


Every time I read one of your posts, it makes me feel like maybe I can change, and not be such a bad person anymore. I mean that. You're one of the reasons I still come on here, Reece. Sorry if this sounds weird, I'm a little buzzed right now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Parents just had the biggest fight I have ever seen them have over me. I feel devastated right now, this is quickly becoming the worse night of my life.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to walk to the local supermarket and apply for some casual work while I wait for any replies from the full time positions I have applied for, I'm not going to sit here like a miserable sod, **** that. I'm going to bounce back from this situation!


:hug


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why is shadowmask temp banned?  I hope it was a requested one. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Parents just had the biggest fight I have ever seen them have over me. I feel devastated right now, this is quickly becoming the worse night of my life.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to walk to the local supermarket and apply for some casual work while I wait for any replies from the full time positions I have applied for, I'm not going to sit here like a miserable sod, **** that. I'm going to bounce back from this situation!


Reespi  :squeeze

Anything we can do? Hang in there. Sounds like you've already got some kind of plan in the midst of all this anyway, which is great. I think it's a good idea to do get a temporary job while you wait for something more permanent - gets you out of the house, away from SAS (I will be very sad if you're not here as much but it's for your own good :b) and will mean you're around people every day. Have you talked to your parents about it? *huggles*


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> ^ I sent you a pm, my Internet froze right when I sent it..don't know if you got it or not.


Yes I got it 



strawberryjulius said:


> I like you and don't think you're boring.


Aww thank you strawberryjulius. You're the first person to say that, it means a lot 



strawberryjulius said:


> Why is shadowmask temp banned?  I hope it was a requested one. :b


This would be the second time he has requested a temp ban. I will talk to him in msn.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Maybe low self esteem, I Suffer from it as well and find myself unlikeable and boring, Heck even my boss called me boring.


You don't seem remotely boring! I like reading your posts - you always have something interesting or funny to say. Bosses are usually not the nicest of people. Mine's a total ***** :b


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Prakas said:


> This would be the second time he has requested a temp ban. I will talk to him in msn.


Did you find out why shadowmask banned himeself? I already miss him. :cry


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Gah I can't get proportions right even with a grid! GRarrrrrrarwawawrawrarrr!! :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't stand that guy. He's a naggy, moany, clingy person who talk way too much about completely inane and uninteresting stuff. He's the kind of person that just drains my energy. He's extroverted and seemingly confident, but he's pretty much dumb as a brick.

No wonder nobody wants to be his friend.


----------



## Iamsosorry (Jan 21, 2010)

I sooo hope my Murgh Makhani sauce doesn't separate tonight like it did last time I made it. It tasted sooo good, but looked sooo nasty.



Melissa


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my god, my dad's on facebook. This is weeeeeeeeeeeeird.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why is shadowmask temp banned?  I hope it was a requested one. :b


Status: User Requested Ban

He'll be back


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No fun. No pain. No love. No faith. No hope. No feeling.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> No fun. No pain. No love. No faith. No hope. No feeling.


:| :squeeze


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The guy at my daycare is really too attractive to be fair. I hope I don't run into him too often, because my interaction today was rather poor.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Today better be a ****ing good day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think my house is haunted.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I kind of want to start calling you Kuma-san, but I'm getting your permission first, lol.
> 
> I heard you.
> 
> I like you.


 Thank you honey!

btw, I like all a y'all!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

My left hand is so sore! No its not from what you think. I think I got that carpel tunnel thing happening when I use the mouse :\


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

irishK said:


> I love lounging in bed. I wonder if I can come back as a pillow in my next life.


:lol

Lets just hope you're not the pillow I will use to quieten my farts next lifetime. bwahahahahaha :roll :b


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

J.D. Salinger is dead.

I really want to lay at home and mope and reread everything he ever wrote. Does the death of Salinger count as an excused absence? Death in the spiritual family, or something.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> :lol
> 
> Lets just hope you're not the pillow I will use to quieten my farts next lifetime. bwahahahahaha :roll :b


Oi! That ain't no way to talk to a lady!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I was talking to the future pillow within IrishK, not the lady within her. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm, nicely side-stepped, R, very nice indeed... you're so jammy :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I really disgust myself


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

mind_games said:


> My left hand is so sore! No its not from what you think. I think I got that carpel tunnel thing happening when I use the mouse :\


During my postgrad years, I would spend all day using the mouse, without a break; after a few months, my right wrist was noticeably thicker than the left.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> During my postgrad years, I would spend all day using the mouse, without a break; after a few months, my right wrist was noticeably thicker than the left.


Hmm weird, I've spent most of the last decade using my left hand for certain frequent activities and I don't notice any difference at all. 

---------

I picked up my phone thinking someone (human) txted me. It was vodafone, letting me know my plan was renewed. \Yay/


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ I was at it 5 to 8 hours a day.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> ^ I was at it 5 to 8 hours a day.


I'd rather not divulge the usage times and frequencies for that activity. :teeth

(But I see your point. It wasn't just swelling of the wrists or anything either huh?)


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to die.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> I want to die.


:|


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I want to die.


If life is gonna keep treating me like crap and it's if it's always going to be like this I want to die too.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, many of us would like to die.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

cant ****ing type


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm already half way there.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Vic Chesnutt is dead, even though he sang, "Oh death, clearly I'm not yet ready."


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why can't anyone spell _definitely._


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my eyes are itching again...i should be asleep



Perfectionist said:


> Careful, you don't want people to think yo're crazy too, for holding the hand of the 21 year old university student who can't even dress herself properly.


if you were there i wouldnt care *does buttons wrong and throws up peace sign*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - clear skies and 18F/-8c


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

hehe a little bob ross eh?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

He made a "happy little accident" all over that painting


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Why can't anyone spell _definitely._


Or existence. No idea why that's so difficult.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

^

Same with "separate".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Skipper's been drinking! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to post this up - I hope I don't get infracted! :lol
The Magic School Bus


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> hehe a little bob ross eh?


Oh my god I hate Bob Ross with a burning fiery passion. A BURNING FIERY PASSION. From the age of about 7 to 10 that's all my dad watched on tv. Bob Ross. Bob Ross. Bob Ross. BobRoss BobRoss BobRoss Bob Ross BobRoss BOBBLOODYROSS. He's probably stunted my development. He's probably the reason I am terrified of confrontation. He's probably the root of all my problems and quirks over the past ten years. I'm pretty sure some of my brain neurons atrophied from watching the same painting over and over and over and over and over.

DEAR GOD I HATE BOB ROSS.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

eh why am I misc anxious for no reason today :S


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a unique human being who deserves happiness and respect! I refuse to let SA take over my life! :duel


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm a unique human being who deserves happiness and respect! I refuse to let SA take over my life! :duel


:high5


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> :drunk


I can has beerz?? :teeth


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I can has beerz?? :teeth


Yeah your one of the smilies 
Just don't bring towlie that bloody fool
Stole all my crack last time.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Toga party!!! TOGA TOGA TOGA! I'll bring the moonshine, y'all bring the togas!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm smoking again. And it's just making things worse. :fall


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It appears I do not have the same lung capacity as Kathleen Hanna.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm feeling mighty country today ... weird because I am from California!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Yeah your one of the smilies
> Just don't bring towlie that bloody fool
> Stole all my crack last time.


I told him there was a stash of weed in the forest nearby, should keep him occupied!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe how COLD it is outside.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, off to eat leftover burritos now!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, off to eat leftover burritos now!


^I approve of this plan.

As for me, I can't help but feel that I'm trying to bail out a sinking ship. With a soup spoon.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how freaking hard it is to eat more grams of protein in a day than grams of carbohydrates??? Ughhhhhhh. Carbs in everythingggggggggg.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i cant wait for the world cup to start.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to take a break....again.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Grrr, they sent me the wrong one!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

my bum is numb. what an odd feeling...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I told him there was a stash of weed in the forest nearby, should keep him occupied!!


:/ how long tho?
You know towlie can go through a blunt faster than he can sip 
Water from a straw.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm a unique human being who deserves happiness and respect! I refuse to let SA take over my life! :duel


 I like your attitude . Fight the power!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> :/ how long tho?
> You know towlie can go through a blunt faster than he can sip
> Water from a straw.


And he sure knows how to soak water being a towel and all!!!

Well I said it was deep in the forest so he should be a few more hours until he realises I was telling porkies and comes after me. But in the mean time let's chill and drink!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need money.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how freaking hard it is to eat more grams of protein in a day than grams of carbohydrates??? Ughhhhhhh. Carbs in everythingggggggggg.


Not that I've ever tried, but yes.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> i'm a unique human being who deserves happiness and respect! I refuse to let sa take over my life! :duel


yes!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi! Bye! Bloody work.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> And he sure knows how to soak water being a towel and all!!!
> 
> Well I said it was deep in the forest so he should be a few more hours until he realises I was telling porkies and comes after me. But in the mean time let's chill and drink!!!


* GULP GULP GULP *

Hmm drinking buddy...I think I just spotted towlie lurking thru my 
Windows...should we be scared? :/ :hide


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> * GULP GULP GULP *
> 
> Hmm drinking buddy...I think I just spotted towlie lurking thru my
> Windows...should we be scared? :/ :hide


Ahh dammit! wait here Ima check this out. :bat


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ahh dammit! wait here Ima check this out. :bat


Wait I'm coming with you, for protection that is..you never know
What this towlie is capable of :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Wait I'm coming with you, for protection that is..you never know
> What this towlie is capable of :/


Look what I found hiding behind the building!










Just can't get rid of him!!!!!!!!!! :bash


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Wait I'm coming with you, for protection that is..you never know
> What this towlie is capable of :/


Towlie is a non-violent guy. He smokes weed, too much weed...he's just brain-dead. Kinda like me.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Look what I found hiding behind the building!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what the hell man. That's my old bong. It looks exactly like it, same colour...he probably stole it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy crumbs, there's actually 3 jobs for me to apply for today. Keep it up seek...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Holy crumbs, there's actually 3 jobs for me to apply for today. Keep it up seek...


:high5

Found 4 I have applied for as well, been a good day for graduate jobs!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Holy crumbs, there's actually 3 jobs for me to apply for today. Keep it up seek...


good luck...and your avatar gives me naughty thoughts >_<


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Holy crumbs, there's actually 3 jobs for me to apply for today. Keep it up seek...


...now apply for them! =) Good luck. =)

I'm in love with my internet lately. Normally I download movies at around 300 kbs but I'm running at 900 kbs...sick.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Look what I found hiding behind the building!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Osp...HIDE OUR STASHES!
I think towlie needs our help...I'm throwing him
In Dr. Drew's rehab center. Wachya say?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Um, what are you guys on tonight? Haha. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Osp...HIDE OUR STASHES!
> I think towlie needs our help...I'm throwing him
> In Dr. Drew's rehab center. Wachya say?


Sounds like the best thing for him.

Oh ****!!! he's just shoved like 2 handfulls of weed in his mouth!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder if they're fighting or not. :|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It annoys me that I have to ask.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Wow, you've really got everybody on here fooled. It's disgusting to watch when I know the ugly truth. uke


Is it that I'm actually a fat on man?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Wow, you've really got everybody on here fooled. It's disgusting to watch when I know the ugly truth. uke


Except me


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Dammit. I thought my ability to feel was dead.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I wonder why it's ok to give negative comments to people,while giving a positive compliment hardly ever happens.You don't have to say everything that's on your mind


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wasn't there because I don't feel like getting drunk every god damn night!

**** it annoys me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't believe how COLD it is outside.


No joke. -4 F this morning while leaving work.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> No joke. -4 F this morning while leaving work.


:afr That's ridonkulous, I would die.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Nah, you just need to get used to it. I don't ever wear a coat and I survive.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have never been in anything colder than 30F xD


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You're welcome to come to Minnesota and experience all the fun.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha, I better get my life insurance and my will sorted out first, and add a "if I become a popsicle" line to it.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

there is nothing in the world that can stop me from loving you, my thoughts and prayers are with you R.I.P. you are in a better place now, and you have guided me and have made become a better man.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

You expect me to walk through a sea of ****, all the while yelling "isn't it beautiful?!"


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

who was the first person to coin the term "poo" ??


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Three hours of chemistry followed by three hours of maths is the perfect recipe for torture in my opinion! I swear, each second seemed like at least an hour today!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Does every single CD I check out from the library have to skip?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahaha, soooo, since I'm now 18 I decided to experiment a bit...you know -- drink a bit of alcohol. And man, I feel soooo funny...I can't even walk properly, haha. This is actually my first time drinking alcohol...Oh well, you've got to try everything at least once...

Anyway, gotta do some homework, so see you later people!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

What a crappy day.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to practice drumming for the first time in 3 months. I finally feel like it.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I had sort of an epiphany today ... I don't need nor wish for a relationship anymore, all I really needed was a hobby and a couple of swigs of scotch. I am feeling ... rather happy if not very joyous. ... is this normal??


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if i dont come out of this stronger than ever im gonna say motherf**k god


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Time to get stoned and play the guitar. :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> Time to get stoned and play the guitar. :yes


i wish i had some weed


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Time to get stoned and play the guitar. :yes


Can I join you again?  All I've got is this crappy beer...


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Can I join you again?  All I've got is this crappy beer...


:yes!


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love Guiness......


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

even though we've never met...i know you...the qualities which dominate your personality may not dominate mine...but theyre still in me...in us...so we know each other...sup?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel like running outside naked in the snow!
That'd feel awesome!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I feel like running outside naked in the snow!
> That'd feel awesome!


opcorn


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Great! I feel like utter crap! Also, I made a right fool of myself when I went to the supermarket earlier on... I Don't wish to go into details...

Funny thing is, at the time, I expected to feel a bit embarrassed.... but I actually didn't. It felt like a dream; I was...less aware...

Anyway! This was definitely a one off!! I'm never touching alcohol again in my life. 

*Off to ****ing sleep*


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Got the apartment to myself for the next 24 hours. :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone fan my ears!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

meh....


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

LiFe SuCkS- even if i have things somewhat good.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have alcohol in me 24//7.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

does not compute


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going to spend the rest of my days in that ****ing warehouse, packing **** up. I wish I'd been shoved kicking and screaming into the real world when I was 16, rather than been allowed to **** about wasting my life with education.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Look at the moon tonight


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Look at the moon tonight


I pointed it out to my niece tonight. It's massive and skies are clear. Very beautiful night, other than it being -30 celcius.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I pointed it out to my niece tonight. It's massive and skies are clear. Very beautiful night, other than it being -30 celcius.


 for some reason I can't spot the moon lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

okay, since I can't sleep, and grammar questions were raised here earlier, there is something I MUST get out of my system. 

There is IT'S, and there is ITS.

there is a simple way to remember which to use. 

IT'S, with the apostrophe, always always always stands for:

it is. Always. 

So, when you are writing a sentence, or reading one for that matter, which contains this word, always start by doing this - put the apostrophe in, like so:

Loneliness is it's own worst enemy.

Now, stop and read it to yourself fully, remembering that "it's", with the apostrophe, stands for "it is". So in the above example, you would be reading "Loneliness is it is own worst enemy". Does it make sense that way? 

Let's look at it again: "Loneliness is it is own worst enemy". 

Doesn't sound right? Take out the apostrophe. 

Loneliness is its own worst enemy. 

Sounds right, yes? 

Let's look at another sentence. Remember, always start with the apostrophe included:

It's true that loneliness is a ****ter. 

okay, now read that out to yourself, remember what "it's" with the apostrophy stands for:

It is true that loneliness is a ****ter. 

Makes sense? Yes? then leave the apostrophe in. 

If you are curious about such things, a word made using an apostrophe, such as it's, is called a contraction. The apostrophe is used as a substitute for a letter or letters. Here are some more:

there's (there is)
how's (how is)
what's (what is) 
I've (I have)

Whew!!! I've always wanted to get that out somewhere. That is a load off of my mind.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's hard to choose between Blade Master and Berserker. Those vids i watched showed the Berserker to be far superior though, but that could be player skills too. Why don't i go with what looks fun instead of what people say is the best class? Blade Master, i choose you!


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

i think my days of being a doormat are over. all hail assertion mixed with some agression and telling people how i feel. i havent been making any friends with this new attitude however nobody ****s with me anymore. lifes pretty good right now.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going job hunting tomorrow. :afr


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm going job hunting tomorrow. :afr





nightrain said:


> Good luck!





somethinginthewind said:


> Triple luck!


Thanks nighttrain and somethinginthewind for your encouragement. It really means alot to me.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe if I got a Twitter account, we'd talk more.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leonardess said:


> okay, since I can't sleep, and grammar questions were raised here earlier, there is something I MUST get out of my system.
> 
> There is IT'S, and there is ITS.
> 
> ...


I am trying to decode the cuss words! :lol


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

acidic poisonous personality


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish jimmy kimmel would come on earlier instead of having to wait an hour to see his stick-it-to-em humor.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

No Comment.

EDIT: I just realized, this post sucks

I did not type that. so there.

EDIT: I have a mean mommy

That was my silly daughter. Someone take her away please!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

epril said:


> No Comment.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized, this post sucks
> 
> I did not type that. so there.


haha, omg, that's funny


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh my God you're so pretty.
I wish I had the guts to ask you out.
Blah.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Please don't bug me to go out tonight, please don't!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My girlfriend would kill me if she knew i stayed up late to camp that boss for loot. Don't tell her, okay?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ok. i won't tell. :no


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gosh I love habanaros (SP)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Game 7 said:


> Oh my God you're so pretty.
> I wish I had the guts to ask you out.
> Blah.


DO IT DO IT DO IT

In other news, I wish I lived at Hogwarts.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> DO IT DO IT DO IT


:ditto. yeah, I'm just butting in, but don't mind me!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> DO IT DO IT DO IT
> 
> In other news, I wish I lived at Hogwarts.


Really?
K.
Will you go out with me sometime? Maybe to an e-cafe, where we could have some e-coffee and talk about e-things to see if our e-personalities mesh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really think...that I need to stop worrying about things that can't be changed and/or don't matter in the least. 

This is crucial.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Aw crap, my mind is in the gutter again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eyes 75% open.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:sigh

Yes, I know this isn't the "post your mood as a smiley thread."


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish my bed was warm :/


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I regret shaving my head.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, you disgust me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Eyes 75% open.


*** gives Millenium man huge travel mug of coffee. And toothpicks. ***

Moderator going to sleep = anarchy on every post


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> In other news, I wish I lived at Hogwarts.


but youre too cool for school!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, this is goodbye to all of ya! The forums have been a great place and I am moving on. Good luck and bless you all! Cheers! And be happy for the captain says so!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> Well, this is goodbye to all of ya!


aw, good luck man :drunk:high5


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

i hate myself right now...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> :sigh


:squeeze



Unlikely hero said:


> i hate myself right now...


:squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> Well, this is goodbye to all of ya! The forums have been a great place and I am moving on. Good luck and bless you all! Cheers! And be happy for the captain says so!


Aw, you didn't stay for very long. I hope you achieve everything you want in life and get over this annoying, debilitating disorder. You're always welcome to come back whenever you like. :squeeze


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanx i needed that


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Everyday is the same...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot the 2010 motor racing season starts this weekend!!

Though I guess I am the only one who actually cares


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

My ex-girlfriend is moving out of her boyfriends apartment, back to her mom's.
Uh oh...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> My ex-girlfriend is moving out of her boyfriends apartment, back to her mom's.
> Uh oh...


After reading your "whyy" thread I hope you do not make any rash decisions over this.....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> My ex-girlfriend is moving out of her boyfriends apartment, back to her mom's.
> Uh oh...


Don't do anything stupid.

Sorry to be blunt, sweetie.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ospi said:


> After reading your "whyy" thread I hope you do not make any rash decisions over this.....


I got no idea what I'm going to do.
Probably nothing.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah. They broke up. 
Damnit.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ospi said:


> After reading your "whyy" thread I hope you do not make any rash decisions over this.....


:agree


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

This is why I know I really love her.
I'm actually a little upset, for her, that they broke up.
They almost had a child together so I know she loves him.
I could be okay with her being with someone else, if she was happy.
=(


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My mum said something interesting to me just before.

"I know there is something bothering you currently because I have not heard you playing any music in a couple of days"

She's right, I usually always play music when I am on the PC, and loud as well, it has not even crossed my mind to listen to any the last few days....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Prakas said:


> Everyday is the same...


i know what you mean...i wish i could help...you need to cuddle with your dog...he/she will take some of the frustration away...thats why i love animals


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Game 7 said:


> This is why I know I really love her.
> I'm actually a little upset, for her, that they broke up.
> They almost had a child together so I know she loves him.
> I could be okay with her being with someone else, if she was happy.
> =(


Man, you have really, really got it bad for this woman. Did I say really?

I'm not one to give advice on relationships (but I'm gonna anyway). I do really hope this works out for you. I've been there.

Just...don't let her burn you or use you. Based on what I've read from the other posts, it doesn't sound like she's sure of what she wants. Not saying you're not right for each other, not saying she's got bad intentions, but sometimes two people can be perfect for each other, it can just be the totally wrong time. Look out for yourself.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

^Thanks, but I've been to edge and walked away and nothing...NOTHING...any girl can do will bring me back there. =)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i know what you mean...i wish i could help...you need to cuddle with your dog...he/she will take some of the frustration away...thats why i love animals


It sucks...Just want to do something different and new. Just another day.

Always cuddling with my dog, and holding the kitten too. I can only imagine how they feel if we feel like this :|.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Prakas said:


> It sucks...Just want to do something different and new. Just another day.
> 
> Always cuddling with my dog, and holding the kitten too. I can only imagine how they feel if we feel like this :|.


I know how you feel.  :squeeze


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> You must have been drinking alot more than _"a bit"_ to not be walking properly  How will you do your homework now that you are drunk


Haha, well I did drink more than a bit I have to admit. 

I got drunk on purpose, though -- you know, just to see what it's like. The best description of how it felt is... hmm I got this reduced awareness; my senses weren't as sharp as they normally are. Also, after going outside for a bit (and interacting with people, and making a fool out of myself), I'd say my anxiety was reduced by at least 95%.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm bored. :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Game 7 said:


> ^Thanks, but I've been to edge and walked away and nothing...NOTHING...any girl can do will bring me back there. =)


I am shocked that you know this much information about her.
For now, I still think you should work on being by yourself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> My mum said something interesting to me just before.
> 
> "I know there is something bothering you currently because I have not heard you playing any music in a couple of days"
> 
> She's right, I usually always play music when I am on the PC, and loud as well, it has not even crossed my mind to listen to any the last few days....


Interesting....I am the same way. :lol Much be an engineering thing. I use my subwoofer "earthquake in a box", too!

Best of the Poo Brothers might be coming out soon, huh? :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think I know what my fundamental problem is. I just don't feel as though... I belong. I must figure out where I should go from here...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Vanilla smells so yummy. I wish everything smelled yummy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

It was the look man! The LOOK she was givin him!! :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel hideous with my hair up.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ow ow ow ow 
I will neverrrrr wax again! Never! Well eventually I will. =P


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know how they do it. :stu


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Welcome to SAS, the place where people who don't belong, belong!
> 
> Ah, cheer up man. _Belonging _is all in the figment of your imagination. Sure, sometimes, bridges are burnt but that doesn't mean you can't build new ones surely :yes (is this the depression stage which you are experiencing which I hear occurs after/during a "_hangover"_?)


Aw, thanks! I'm always being negative, I know...

And no, I've felt like I don't belong for a long time now. You see...I'm not exactly pals with my family, and at college I don't feel as though I share anything with anyone. I know I can probably find some friends if I want to, but I also know that it would be just too stressful . I bet if I knew anyone (apart from family) that shares something significant with me (e.g. they are also Israeli) I'd have felt a lot less alienated. As far as I know I'm the only Israeli person in my sixth form college. It's not very common for people in Israel to move to other countries...I bet my parents did it because they were bored (they are very impulsive people).

I thought a lot about moving back to Israel...But I'm bogged down in too many things here (e.g. going to medical school).

I guess I'll just have to search a bit harder for my niche in life...


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I really hope my sore throat is gone by tomorrow. I have a meeting with an on-campus tv show that I'm already nervous about!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Does everyone think that they are a good person? Do we all just rationalise everything into whatever way suits our inner-selves best?. 

Bloop beep bloop "why was I programmed to feel pain?" (robot voice)


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I need someone to do mushrooms with. =(


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

If a gumboil could boil oil, how much oil could a gumboil boil if a gumboil could boil oil, boil oil.:boogie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I wish my bed was warm :/


You know you can hire a bedwarmer? A real person?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think my head is about to explode.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I feel hideous with my hair up.


I felt the same way for a really long time, especially if I had to pull my hair off of my face. Now I feel disgusting without glasses, it never ends...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Sorry to hear that man. If it makes you feel any better, you're not the only one and I can relate to alot of what you said. I don't get along with my family either, my family has almost no "family friends", come from a small ethnic group and what's more, have almost no relatives in this country aside from direct family so growing up was/is very lonely. I never really let coming from a small ethnic background bother me much though (at school anyway). When you never have something, you search for the next best thing instead. At secondary school, for example, I mostly hung out with other academic people who almost entirely consisted of south asians.
> 
> A while ago, I went to Vietnam for the first time and met alot of my relatives. I genuinely enjoyed it more than anything else on the trip but "going back" is not really an option for me. Sure, I would love to be around relatives all the time but that would mean living a life of poverty and ****. Life is stingy and, like you said before (I think), some people get things presented to them on a silver platter. Unfortunately, we drew the short end of the straw where you get either one thing or the other.
> 
> And hey, think of it this way - I don't know what your exact situation is but because I grew up "lonely", it meant that I rapidly became independent from a young age and mentally and interlectually developed far quicker than the rest of my peers. I'm sure in your case, you would not have gotten the grades you got if you were forever being pinned down with everything else.


I understand your point of not wanting to go back -- I mean, I probably wouldn't have considered going back to a third world country myself. But for me though that's not really the case. Israel is a developed country, so my quality of life on the financial side of things probably wouldn't be much different from what it is now. Only catch is, if I do decide to go back, I'll have to start my life again from scratch...

As for you trying to relate - I don't know if you actually can. I mean, you were born in the UK; I wasn't. You are used to this culture. Now, I know I can adapt pretty quickly to new situations, but still, I only came here at the age of 11 - before which I didn't even speak any English. As good as my English is now (I can probably speak just as well as a native-born), my Hebrew is still probably a lot better (yes, even the literature part). What I'm trying to come at here is that I don't feel as connected to this culture as much as I do to my native culture.

But hey, maybe time can weather all of this - who knows...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:bah


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

epril said:


> You know you can hire a bedwarmer? A real person?


i do now


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

If only my bed warmer didn't live 40 minutes away.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

When am I going to feel better?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> When am I going to feel better?


:ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just took a 40 minute nap :lol. I lost track of time and everything.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :ditto


Hmm, I've kind of been thinking this way for the last 3-4 years though, haha. :|


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*I always chuckle when I see "FML" . . . just one of them things I guess??

"Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
Some feel the heat and decide that they can't go on
Some like it hot but you can't tell how hot til you try
Some like it hot so let's turn up the heat til we fry

Feeeeeeeeeel the heat
Pushing you to decide
Feeeeeeeeeel the heat
Burning you up
Ready or Not"

~Robert Palmer*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *I always chuckle when I see "FML" . . . just one of them things I guess??
> 
> "Some like it hot and some sweat when the heat is on
> Some feel the heat and decide that they can't go on
> ...


You're back!!!!! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay Coco!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmm awkward.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> After hearing about my hospital visit and general current life suckage, my bf dropped everything and is coming to see me tomorrow. ... I really feel like I don't deserve so much love sometimes.​


Aww you really have found someone special


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, that was probably a really stupid idea...lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> When I fell again and again at the ski hill today, I wasnt trying to get your attention for you to help me. Trust me. I really am that bad.


I want to go skiing SO BADLY!!! :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> I tried snowboarding and tubing. Apparently my body wants to be horizontal while everyone else had no problem staying vertical. There were alot of Australians there BTW.


Yeah a lot of aussie backpackers go over this time of year to get away from our ridonkulously hot summers and see some real snow.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesus O'Wholohan


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Heh  I think I'm kinda liking life just about now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Heh  I think I'm kinda liking life just about now.


You seemed upset for a while now so that's great to hear. 

I can now ride a bike now, everyone. After an hour of persistence. Just shows what you can achieve if you just keep trying.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Heh  I think I'm kinda liking life just about now.


:boogie Great stuff empty!! Hope it keeps up!



strawberryjulius said:


> You seemed upset for a while now so that's great to hear.
> 
> I can now ride a bike now, everyone. After an hour of persistence. Just shows what you can achieve if you just keep trying.


haha well done SJ, took you awhile but you got there in the end!!!!  :high5


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guy 
Let's see how long this lasts..I give it 2 days.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love paying with my ball!!!! bouncy bouncy!! Good for back exercise as well and go strengthen the muscles.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I love paying with my ball!!!! bouncy bouncy!! Good for back exercise as well and go strengthen the muscles.


I could've sworn that said something else. I'm disgusting, ignore me. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, if I put some pants on I can probably go downstairs to eat without blinding my family and sending them into 10 years worth of therapy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I could've sworn that said something else. I'm disgusting, ignore me. :b


Perhaps that is the reaction I was aiming for xD

:tiptoe


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I just ate some shrooms, first time in years and I'm all alone.
This should be interesting.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> I just ate some shrooms, first time in years and I'm all alone.
> This should be interesting.


Oh you need to keep us updated over the next hour or so.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh you need to keep us updated over the next hour or so.


I will haha.
So far nothing...I should eat more soon.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

we're just children who want to play *starts building a snowman*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I better get my sass on before SAS decides to go slow.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I better get my sass on before SAS decides to go slow.


http://tinychat.com/sassas

gogogogogo


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

prudence said:


> I'm an awful friend. Why is it that I seem to always sabotage every platonic or non- platonic relationship? If I didn't have music to listen to and coffee to stimulate me I'd probably off myself for sure.


I made the greatest coffee tonight. Slightly too bitter, just like my heart.

Also, welcome to SAS. :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Also, welcome to SAS. :b


yeah...welcome prudence


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Mushrooms didn't work, didn't eat enough I guess. I'll try another time.
Back to my baby, Mari-Jane.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol, must have been ****ty ones then, not that I would ever try them.

15 mins till server reset and me needing to find something useful to do for an hour!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> Mushrooms didn't work, didn't eat enough I guess. I'll try another time.


or maybe youre naturally in the state that shrooms induce


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> lol, must have been ****ty ones then, not that I would ever try them.
> 
> 15 mins till server reset and me needing to find something useful to do for an hour!!


 Come over! 

It would actually take you an hour to get here, that's why I suggested it. I don't actually want to see you. :b

...You know, I should start being nice one of these days.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nah I think I didn't eat enough, I think I got...3 grams and I ate less than 1 I think. I think I'm going to save them for something awesome, like the Olympics.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cut deep SJ 

THis exercise ball as a computer chair is going to have me with epic posture and fab abs in no time.  The muscles in my abs and back are already killing after just a few hours on this thing!!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

The shrooms have kicked in. 
I remember this feeling.
Hello, nice to see you again. :yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm the loveliest, don't let them fool you.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not seeing anything, probably because the lights are off.
It's just a weird body high I'm feeling. 
It's nice. It's much less intense than weed.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I'm the loveliest, don't let them fool you.


As if! I am clearly the loveliest!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Those little bunnies bring me so much joy.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good.
My friends called tonight at 10:30pm, sober, said they were gonna stop by in a bit. They didn't call again til 3:30am, drunk...and they've been calling non-stop ever since. 20 times over an hour. Unreal. I'm not a hotel/drunk tank. Stop calling me.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Or maybe the phone isn't ringing at all. :b

...no, it is.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> The shrooms have kicked in.
> I remember this feeling.
> Hello, nice to see you again. :yes


Oooooh, jealous! Not that I've ever tried them, but I hear they're damn good. Have a nice trip 



prudence said:


> Hehe, thank you and thanks inna-sense too.:heart
> You all seem lovely.


Welcome prudence! Yes, we're all lovely.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

:yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I love randomly turning this into our own little public instant message. =)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Oooooh, jealous! Not that I've ever tried them, but I hear they're damn good. Have a nice trip
> 
> Welcome prudence! Yes, we're all lovely.


Except for you, mother. Boyfriend stealer. :bah

Who is my father, by the way? :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I love randomly turning this into our own little public instant message. =)


Heehee, me too!!



strawberryjulius said:


> Except for you, mother. Boyfriend stealer. :bah
> 
> Who is my father, by the way? :b


You decide :teeth


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Who is Justine's father!

Is it:

A)Ospi
B)Chef
C)Towlie
D)Cartman's mom


Sorry, just reminded me of a South Park episode.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :lol It's probably towelie, although it could be any of the above.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> ^ :lol It's probably towelie, although it could be any of the above.


How many men DO you sleep with? 

I need to find out where I got my good looks from...*cough*

I'm kidding tutli, it's obviously you. <3333


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Half an hour ago, my "friend" left a final message on my phone.
It said he was standing outside another friends door, but he wasn't letting him in so that if I got this message, that he had nowhere to go.
Bull****. Buddy has a full-time job and his parents have a house that is a $10 taxi ride away.
I refuse to be used.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> How many men DO you sleep with?
> 
> I need to find out where I got my good looks from...*cough*
> 
> I'm kidding tutli, it's obviously you. <3333


It's not just men, apparently. Vulgar cartoon characters, their mothers, and pot-smoking towels, too.

Hahaha, well obviously :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

prudence said:


> Ooo love the avatar! Louise Brooks FTW!


Thanks! Another Louise Brooks fan  What does FTW mean? I keep seeing people use it here but I have no idea what it stands for.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> It's not just men, apparently. Vulgar cartoon characters, their mothers, and pot-smoking towels, too.
> 
> Hahaha, well obviously :b


I left E) Game 7 off of there because I didn't want our little secret to get out.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oops.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kids :roll


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

prudence said:


> Random thought.. em, going to bed while still having a gallon of coffee in system.
> You guys are all fantastic. Future postings are going to be a lot of fun.


Don't like us too much, it can stunt your social development being online all the time. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I left E) Game 7 off of there because I didn't want our little secret to get out.


Well it's kinda out NOW isn't it!!!! Hmph. :b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, what a weird dream I just woke up from...

So me and my younger sister were in this hotel room in the middle of the night. I can't remember the events that led to this, but I somehow_ know _they were nightmarish.

Suddenly, she pulled this gun out of nowhere and started telling me that she was going to visit every single room in this hotel and kill everyone. According to her it was "the right thing to do". I tried to stop her from leaving the room, but I couldn't - she threatened to kill me as well!...And then...I woke up...

Heh, my mind is so sick conjuring up such disturbing dreams:um...But then again,I don't normally have these sort of dreams very often..

Ah well.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Can someone tell me what FML and FTW mean? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Can someone tell me what FML and FTW mean? It's driving me crazy.


I could but I'm too embarrassed that I know.
Please hold onto the ignorance, I wish I didn't know.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

And now you know...do you feel better?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> And now you know...do you feel better?


:no I'm slightly disappointed.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Mmmm, nerds. I want one.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I just poured a big bowl of cereal, only to find we have no milk.
FML.
:lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I just poured a big bowl of cereal, only to find we have no milk.
> FML.
> :lol


Argh, I hate that. Happened at work yesterday after I'd made the perfect brew. NO MILK. Perfect use of FML there. :b



prudence said:


> Aww, sorry!
> :tiptoe


So you should be. :b


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

prudence said:


> bahahahaha i just did a roflcoptor.
> 
> / end nerd speak


:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

teehee, cbf wrt your nerd speak, which is ftw. hah fml.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The bike I'm using at the moment is too small for me and my parents were talking about how many inches I'd need, it was really tempting to say, '4-5" would be just fine.' But I didn't fancy making dirty jokes with them.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Having almost zero social desire means I do not even desire to interact with people I admire or love. Staring into space is preferable.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd just like to thank you all for being slightly non-normal, too.
If I was really the only one who felt this way, I couldn't handle it.
Knowing you guys are out there keeps me sane, in a weird way.
So, get better, but not too better. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Awwh! I agree. If it weren't for this site, I would probably think I was the only person in the world with SA. It was horrible feeling that way before I knew what was wrong with me. Love you peoples.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i can't wait until it's dark outside again.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Having almost zero social desire means I do not even desire to interact with people I admire or love. Staring into space is preferable.


I feel that a lot. I wish I didn't though. I wish I enjoyed people more. I would be fine sitting in a group and just watching, if I didn't feel I should be doing more.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> SSRI withdrawal sucks. /understatement


Eurgh, I know how you feel. I felt awful when I came off them last year. I hope you feel back to normal soon. :squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> :squeeze thanks tuts! Yeah it's weird... some of the symptoms are the same as when I first started on them. Weiiiiiiiiird.


I know, it's so strange! I remember when I came off them I felt ridiculously teary and oversensitive about EVERYTHING. It was crazy. I reckon I must've cried more than a newborn baby for a few weeks :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Spring can't come fast enough. Winter just seem to make my depression so much worse.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Went to get doughnuts with the kids this mornin. It's a rainy, dreary, dark, miserable day oustide. Doesn't get any better than this. Only wish football was on...can't wait till next Sun. Go Saints!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

God (no, scratch that...it should be more like 'FSM'), life is so ridiculously meaningless that it's hilarious, really. Why oh why do I take life so damn seriously then when, in the broader sense of things, all I'm is just a bunch of chemical processes... I think I ought to just...Chill out!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to get my hair cut, but won't go out in public because of my gross acne breakout.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I HATE when someone borrows my car!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I got a box of these cookies, Pims. I'm still trying to decide if I like them or not. It tastes like vanilla pound cake with jelly and chocolate on top. Hmm...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i think i enjoy sleeping too much :blank


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm beginning to think I'm stuck in the '90s.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took another nap this afternoon. This one only lasted about ten minutes.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I really really want to take this summer class.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> No Comment.
> 
> EDIT: I just realized, this post sucks
> 
> ...


suuuure it was.......


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

njodis said:


> I found a torrent of every 3rd Rock From the Sun episode. I think my life is complete.


where??!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am trying to decode the cuss words! :lol


It is "****ter". there. that should clear it up.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> This is why I know I really love her.
> I'm actually a little upset, for her, that they broke up.
> They almost had a child together so I know she loves him.
> I could be okay with her being with someone else, if she was happy.
> =(


that's really touching.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*aww shucks. . .thanks, Opsi. *hugs**



Ospi said:


> You're back!!!!! :clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> :yay Coco!


* Thanks.  Hope you are well!*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Mirror, mirror on the wall, **** you.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

thewall said:


> Mirror, mirror on the wall, **** you.


That was beautiful:teeth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Estelle said:


> That was beautiful:teeth


:yes :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Love out to all of you. <3*


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Estelle said:


> That was beautiful:teeth





mind_games said:


> :yes :b


Glad you guys enjoyed it. :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Love out to all of you. <3*


and to you <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> * Thanks.  Hope you are well!*


2010 has been a breakout year so far!

Happy New Year!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

That ice melted fast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG, what a ****ing baby you've become... I'm laughing at you! :lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

thewall said:


> Glad you guys enjoyed it. :b


you should do standup.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Dad bought me my first car! :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ wow, from cutting off your net to buying you a car!!!!  Grats!

My back muscles are killing me, this exercise ball chair is awesome.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so happy I got the Big Bacon Classic.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Got asked out! Yippe...but I think i do remember last week that I absolutely hated guys!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> My Dad bought me my first car! :boogie


congrats! What kind of car


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Got asked out! Yippe...but I think i do remember last week that I absolutely hated guys!


:boogie Hope you are looking forward to it and just have fun Empty!



somethinginthewind said:


> I'm *so* dizzy & lightheaded right now. :eyes


I hope that is a good dizzy and lightheaded!!! How was the day???


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> No it's a bad withdrawal dizzy and lightheaded! LOL oh well I'll survive cause THE day was :yay :love


Aww well that makes up for it!!!!

I won't comment on the withdrawal lol, we have had that chat


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate everything. I just want you to know I hate everything. And I don't wanna participate in anything right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, sweet. My back is peeling.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, sweet. My back is peeling.


I always knew you were a cicada!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, something like that.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My brother is watching Watership Down. I can hear all the rabbits shouting. Turn it down, you ****.

Now I'll tell him in real life.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

donate to the Haiti relief fund. They need your help. You can donate 10 dollars right now at https://secure3.convio.net/arc3/site/Donation2?idb=0&df_id=1360&1360.donation=form1


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I made the right choice.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> you should do standup.


haha, I wish.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see him. Porn is getting boring.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to run tonight. I hope it will not bu SUPER cold :afr


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The bottom of my foot feels strange when I touch it.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i can't wait to see him. Porn is getting boring.


easy now......


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Six mile run, then some food in my stomach......a bit of work to do and then I shall sleep!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i feel so out of place when i go over to social phobia world, i should just stick to this forum.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Standing up for yourself doesn't necessarily mean standing up alone.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm out of tea! What am I to do?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^buy more tea!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh wait, I still have some green tea left.:cup


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I have so much tea! I don't even know what to do with it all!


Send it over!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I miss that feeling


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why do americans all have those big shiny white teeth?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They're fake! j/k
Honestly....we must have really good toothpaste/dentifrice or something. :stu


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

^Dental Plan!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

If people don't like my posts..put them on ignore, bloody hell. (You can do that, right?)


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> things seem a little weird without shadowmask around.


Where'd he go, he was awesome, loved reading his posts


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I miss the feeling of kissing someone you love


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Where'd he go, he was awesome, loved reading his posts


Temp ban! (User requested of course) He'll be back soon. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Estelle said:


> ^Dental Plan!


That, too - we hace really good dentistry (Hungarian _fogorvosok_) here


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> If people don't like my posts..put them on ignore, bloody hell. (You can do that, right?)


All right strawberryjulius, I've had it with your posts!! Welcome to ignore!!

No. I'm kidding. I like your posts.

This site is so ****ing chummy!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

leonardess said:


> *Location:* Will you people PlEASE leave me alone? I'm supposed to be getting things done.


Hmmm I think I know that place. Is that a suburb of Newark?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> All right strawberryjulius, I've had it with your posts!! Welcome to ignore!!
> 
> No. I'm kidding. I like your posts.
> 
> This site is so ****ing chummy!


Too ****ing chummy, actually.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wasted the whole daaaaaaaaaaaaaay.

I have so much to dooooooooooooo.

Why did I do thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I wasted the whole daaaaaaaaaaaaaay.
> 
> I have so much to dooooooooooooo.
> 
> Why did I do thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


You are procrastinating about your procrastination. Awesome. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I try.

In other news, I am now finally doing my readings about individual plasticity in nesting phenology of turtles. It is turtlely not fun. Get it? Turtlely? Totally?

BA DUM TSHHH.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sound effects too?? My, aren't you special. :love2


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have had the biggest appetite today. I can't wait to be off Zoloft...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Fighting again, sigh....


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Everything in my life is breaking:
My elliptical machine
My computer chair
My bong
My heart


All within 4 days.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That was actually pretty poignant, despite having your bong and your heart compared in the same list.

It's two thirty in the morning. **** OFF TURTLES. I DON'T CARE IF YOU ARE GOING EXTINCT. Actually I do BUT NOT AT TWO THIRTY IN THE MORNING.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope life doesn't make fun of me again today.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^That was actually pretty poignant, despite having your bong and your heart compared in the same list.
> 
> It's two thirty in the morning. **** OFF TURTLES. I DON'T CARE IF YOU ARE GOING EXTINCT. Actually I do BUT NOT AT TWO THIRTY IN THE MORNING.


...what about at 3:30am? Do you care now?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel like throwing up, ugh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I made it pretty clear to my maths teacher today that I don't give a **** if I fail his class. I also walked away while he was still talking to me. 
I feel so immature lately :roll


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I made it pretty clear to my maths teacher today that I don't give a **** if I fail his class. I also walked away while he was still talking to me.
> I feel so immature lately :roll


And there goes his only power over you, lol. Unless he ends up being your maths teach again next year :teeth

btw I've always wanted to walk out during a convo like that. The power!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

To love myself I must first find myself.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

The site for the nominated UK pharmacy is "under construction" and last year the owner was convicted of importing and selling counterfeit Viagra for which he received a £200k fine/3years in prison... things you don't want to find out when you're about to hand over your CC details to get a prescription. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to make the doughnuts.......

Post #41,500 *POW*

.......I made the doughnuts. :roll


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Time to make the doughnuts.......
> 
> Post #41,500 *POW*
> 
> .......I made the doughnuts. :roll


:spam

I suck at shaving


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

What a bad day


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I smell like a pomander (orange shampoo + gingerale perfume + clove smoke lingering). Gross.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Time to make the doughnuts.......
> 
> Post #41,500 *POW*l


Wow, nice! Those 500 went by real quick it seemed!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I ain't got no random thought.


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

Set the alarm clock.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have to go in the real world today and i don't even look half presentable, but it's not like i will be presented to anyone. Whatever. All i will see is nameless faces and zombies. I should be fine.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've broken my personal record for how long it takes me to finish a maths exam. All maths A level exams are 90 minutes long. It took me 40 minutes to finish this one though. My previous record was 45 minutes. 

And crikey, I didn't even revise for it... But then again, I could have probably done this same test last year and still gotten 100%, so it doesn't really imply a lot.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't wait to drive my car to college tomorrow!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I wish I had a car.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Why do you keep looking at me?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.
I am a regular college student.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

today when i was on the train home, the black guy sitting a few seats away took a photo of me on his phone.... creeepy! and i KNOW he took it because there was that sound that phones make when they take photos (you know the one) and there was no one else on the train. :/


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> today when i was on the train home, the black guy sitting a few seats away took a photo of me on his phone.... creeepy! and i KNOW he took it because there was that sound that phones make when they take photos (you know the one) and there was no one else on the train. :/


:afr Creepy!! You should've kicked his ***. If that happened to me and I was feeling confident enough I'd've gone over to him, demanded to see the picture and deleted it from his phone. What a perv. uke

Also, this reminds me of an anecdote my sister told me. She was on a train and a black guy started chatting her up, telling her he was looking for a 'nice white girl to make babies with'. :/


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

whackhead simpson always cheers me up 






seriously listen to this, it had me in fits

another one of my faves:


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :afr Creepy!! You should've kicked his ***. If that happened to me and I was feeling confident enough I'd've gone over to him, demanded to see the picture and deleted it from his phone. What a perv. uke
> 
> Also, this reminds me of an anecdote my sister told me. She was on a train and a black guy started chatting her up, telling her he was looking for a 'nice white girl to make babies with'. :/


it is sick, he got off at the stop i predicted he would get off at too, the stop that all scum bags get off, i was so tired on the way home, i just ignored it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> it is sick, he got off at the stop i predicted he would get off at too, the stop that all scum bags get off, i was so tired on the way home, i just ignored it.


Heehee, scumbag stop. WTF is wrong with people? :mum


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ooo and another random thought, i've earned around £60 by just doing random **** on the internet lol well i am a student i need the money lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I'm going to crack into that giant Toblerone now. That's right, BEFORE dinner. :teeth 

I'm still such a child inside.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> May I ask what? :eek
> 
> -
> 
> ...


well as i spend alot of time on the computer, for personal and college use i thought i might as well do SOMETHING lol i do online surveys, i've only earned a little over £20 in vouchers but also i go on a website called slice the pie, which is where you get paid for reviewing music, i've only earned £7 so far lol when i get to £10 i can cash out, there'sn also something called 'daily clicks' where you paid to search websites, althought it's only like 2p per site theres lots, and i've been doing them about 2 weeks and got around £60 so far, not bad considering i only spend about 40 minutes a day just clicking on crap haha


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Back to business. . .

Endocrine system, here I come. . . and I'm pretty excited. Is that vierd?

I can't wait to get to the Nervous system. . . you know. . .the one that is the biggest challenge in my life! I'm going to beat it down! Yeah baby!

Catch ya'll later!*


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

As soon as I log off I will be temporally banned from this site. I need to focus on my studies. I will be back in 4 weeks!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well that didn't take long to turn into a full blown obsession.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So for those who are keeping track, I buttoned the same sweater wrong again today. Only one button though.

And the best part is, since I now KNOW I'm incapable of properly dressing myself the first time around, I double checked and fixed it before I left the house.

Woo. You only foiled me once sweater. Just once.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need somewhere to escape off to. I never have the room to myself!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dear Spicy Thai Kettle Chips:

I don't know where you've been all my life, and frankly I don't care. I'm just glad that we're together now.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :afr Creepy!! You should've kicked his ***. If that happened to me and I was feeling confident enough I'd've gone over to him, demanded to see the picture and deleted it from his phone. What a perv. uke
> 
> Also, this reminds me of an anecdote my sister told me. She was on a train and a black guy started chatting her up, telling her he was looking for a 'nice white girl to make babies with'. :/


a nice white girl to make babies with? were those the words he used?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

This is one of the most random things I've ever laid my eyes upon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lotion. That's what's in my kleenex. What's in _your_ kleenex? 
Wait, don't answer that.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My skin is so dry, but I don't have any lotion. Even if I did, I'd have to be careful what I used because my sensitive skin tends to react to most products. Grr.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Lotion. That's what's in my kleenex. What's in _your_ kleenex?
> Wait, don't answer that.


I keep my kleenex in my Altoid tin.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I cannot wait to see the new Alice In Wonderland. Ahhhhhh yeah. . . pure awesomeness. :yes


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I gotta do some shopping. Urghhh!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I cannot wait to see the new Alice In Wonderland. Ahhhhhh yeah. . . pure awesomeness. :yes


Yeah looks fantastic, Depp plays those weird characters so well also. I like how it is aimed at being super creep instead of super cute though.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I got yelled at today. I feel so sad, scared, and lonely. :blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:bash

Baka baka baka. x_x


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> I got yelled at today. I feel so sad, scared, and lonely. :blank


Awww, what happened epril?

Hope your ok


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't believe I'm still getting this guy's email after all this time. He must typo his email address an _awful damn lot!_


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Awww, what happened epril?
> 
> Hope your ok


I'm kinda ok. I guess as long as I keep my mouth shut and stay out of you-know-who's way, I'll get past it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> :squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


Thanks, you made me sigh and smile!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Making a right fool of myself on webcam with SAS'ers right now.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Making a right fool of myself on webcam with SAS'ers right now.


Um, I need in on this. Right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> Um, I need in on this. Right now.


http://tinychat.com/imyourhuckleberry


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

why is it when i feel like utter **** i have to bring everyone down around me and push them away at the same time? If I keep saying it enough it might just happen. I seriously don't give myself any credit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime! I have to be up in 6 1/2 hours!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have an orange but my nails are too short to break it open.

I AM SO HUNGRY AND THE CITRUS IS SO CLOSE YET SO FAR.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

He laughs best who laughs last... Unfortunately, it seems I was the first to laugh, maybe not in this lifetime, but at some point.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I have an orange but my nails are too short to break it open.
> 
> I AM SO HUNGRY AND THE CITRUS IS SO CLOSE YET SO FAR.


If you are out in the wilderness which is likely considering you are on the internet (sarcasm), you should employ a stick to help you open it.

Just sayin


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm angry as hell, but I still stay positive 
We'll fight this fight and I know we can do it
If there's a wall in our way, just watch us go through it 
But it's time to realise that we're all in the same boat
If you think you're so tough, then here, hold your own coat
Get it through your head, I'm don't want your chivalry
Get it through your head, I'm not here for you to **** me

..Just had to get that out of my system..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..Ouch. x_x


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

In Bruges is so hilarious. I don't remember much of a fuss being made about it though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

RE: Nice Guys

I'm the one
I've been here for you all along
I'm the one
Whose shoulder you've been cryin on
Nice guys finish last
No one knows as good as me
We're just good friends
And you come to me for sympathy
You tell me that I'm not your type
Still you call me late at night
Everytime he picks a fight
After all he's said and all he's done

:b :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thewall said:


> Why do you keep looking at me?


why do people climb mountains?

sorry.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Back to business. . . *
> 
> *Endocrine system, here I come. . . and I'm pretty excited. Is that vierd?*
> 
> ...


are you studying something medical?? I need to brush up on my medical terminology!

Endocrine - hormones n glands? yeah? hypothalamus, thyroid, etc? We should start a medical terminology thread.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's lyrics time again.

So now we got two Earth ADs and we got two Killing Jokes
we got two Adolescents two Peni's and two The Crews
we got two Someone Got Their Head Kicked Ins
we got two Declines, two Damaged
and two Jealous Agains

If anyone gets this, let's get married.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Every Tuesday, the fire alarm is tested. Every Tuesday, the blast still catches me by surprise. 

Every Tuesday, after the fire alarm is tested, I *almost* burst into tears of frustration.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and now someone is ripping brown package tape off the roll. Right by my desk.

I don't think I can take too many more loud noises today.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> Every Tuesday, the fire alarm is tested. Every Tuesday, the blast still catches me by surprise.
> 
> Every Tuesday, after the fire alarm is tested, I *almost* burst into tears of frustration.


I had this apartment once and the hallway fire alarm battery ran down and started giving that nerve wracking warning every few minutes.

I was too nervous to replace it or call the groundskeeper that I let it keep going for a couple days and ended up with sleep deprivation lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so generally pissed off tonight for some reason and I don't actually know why (people in chat with me would have surely picked up on it). A good sleep may be the cure.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I'm so generally pissed off tonight for some reason and I don't actually know why (people in chat with me would have surely picked up on it). A good sleep may be the cure.


I didn't pick up on it. :b

:squeeze


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why are there so many cases of child abuse involving catholic priests? 
(I know that it happens anywhere else too, but it still seems odd.)
If they can't deal with the celibate, why don't they just have a secret affair with some consenting adult? I don't believe that there's a higher percentage of pedophiles among priests as there is in any other population group.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't care what trys to hold me back, I am going to pass my driving test tomorrow!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I have an orange but my nails are too short to break it open.
> 
> I AM SO HUNGRY AND THE CITRUS IS SO CLOSE YET SO FAR.


Ow, I hate when that happens.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

god my parents really piss me off sometimes!

my mum said to me the other "oh i thought you were one of those people who put their fingers down their throat and sick up all their food" probably because i'm the skinniest in the house

my mum also thought i was a lesbian at one point, she REALLY doesn't know me at all.

silly ***** lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why am I yawning? I thought I slept well last night!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

"I got so much trouble on my mind
Paranoia time
I'm running out of life
Clockwise and the seconds tick way
Each line that cuts my face
Cut as each hand moves into place
Paranoia. Amped and wired.....
..Life and death as words they don't mean ****
It's what you do with them
And how you live with it..."

Persistence of Time -- Anthrax


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

"My ideal first date is just not to **** it up."


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Nearly everyone on my friendlist is banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Yeah looks fantastic, Depp plays those weird characters so well also. I like how it is aimed at being super creep instead of super cute though.


Just my opinion but I think he's THE BEST actor of our day & age. Love all the movies he's been in, love them. He's brilliant in his acting abilities and fascinating too (as a person). I also, like you, LOVE how it's going to be super creepy instead of cutesy/scary like the cartoon version.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

epril said:


> I got yelled at today. I feel so sad, scared, and lonely. :blank


*hugs* I used to feel the same way.*more hugs*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> Nearly everyone on my friendlist is banned.




Why, why, why? . . .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Meditation was super hard today. I did it after laughing all morning then listening to my Pandora's radio. So I'm trying to hum my mantra in my head but all I kept hearing was Wham's "Everything She Wants" . . . need to do it earlier in the morning! Yah. Yoga went well though.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thewall said:


> "My ideal first date is just not to **** it up."


*hugs*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

inna sense said:


> and to you <3


I missed this. Thank you. *hugs*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I have an orange but my nails are too short to break it open.
> 
> I AM SO HUNGRY AND THE CITRUS IS SO CLOSE YET SO FAR.


*hugs* lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

leonardess said:


> are you studying something medical?? I need to brush up on my medical terminology!
> 
> Endocrine - hormones n glands? yeah? hypothalamus, thyroid, etc? We should start a medical terminology thread.


lol @ starting a terminology thread. 

I'm taking courses for medical billing/coding. First course is medical terminology and anatomy. Just got past my mid-term with a 92% (I was scared as *&^* because I was the last one to leave the class, I thought I'd of done a lot worse, so I was happy about that.) My goal is to get into coding but I'll be cool with whatever I start with then work my way to coding. (They fair better than billers by $2 an hour)

Did you take any courses or did you/do you work in the field that you'd like to brush up on it?

Later, everyone. . .with love. <3


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I was supposed to be in bed about 20 minutes ago. Someone *please* tell me to go to sleep. 

I feel fractious, and that just wouldn't be right. none of you weenies can take me on.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

leonardess said:


> I was supposed to be in bed about 20 minutes ago. Someone *please* tell me to go to sleep.
> 
> I feel fractious, and that just wouldn't be right. none of you weenies can take me on.


Bed?? Are you in the UK or something?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Roommates love to share their germs.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> I was supposed to be in bed about 20 minutes ago. Someone *please* tell me to go to sleep.
> 
> I feel fractious, and that just wouldn't be right. *none of you weenies can take me on.*


I can! - Go to bed! Don't make me come over there!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

keep calm and carry on...

KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON

i cannot wait until the 25th of february


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel so sensitive right now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel so sensitive right now.


In a 'Hold me, I'm sensitive' kinda way? Or a "I'm so sensitive, don't even think of me; I'll take it the wrong way"

------

On the ice cream front, I discovered that the soy vanilla in the freezer was unopened AND unexpired! But the taste is a bit of a let down. Bummer.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

*!!*

Lost is on tonight people!!! I'm just saying.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to ask one of my friends to do something. Not that it's hard, just one of us always cancels, so I have to do it again.:roll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Geckos are soo cutee~~









The ones in my house won't sit on my hand like this.  But they'll use my house as a toilet, how sweet.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

epril said:


> Lost is on tonight people!!! I'm just saying.


It's so funny cause I remember exactly how I felt when I learned after the end of last season that this season wouldn't start til February. February!?
I was so mad. I couldn't believe I'd survive that many months without my weekly dose of Evangelline Lilly.
It's weird that it's about to be on, I didn't think this day would ever come.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I AM HOT FOR TEACHER.

Nerdy, labcoat wearing, pocket protector buying teacher. Mmmm.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

epril said:


> Lost is on tonight people!!! I'm just saying.


 My sister has been talking about this the whole day =S


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bah only woke up at 11am, suuucckkkksssss, half the day missed


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

epril said:


> Lost is on tonight people!!! I'm just saying.


god theyre still not off that stupid island? sorry, ive never seen an episode of lost.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think I have the balls to make myself throw up.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I AM HOT FOR TEACHER.
> 
> Nerdy, labcoat wearing, pocket protector buying teacher. Mmmm.


lol

i love your posts

:mushy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mrbojangles said:


> god theyre still not off that stupid island? sorry, ive never seen an episode of lost.


Look at how long all them people survived on Gilligan's Island! Crazy shiz there.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Some lowlife harassed my phone from around 8-9pm just now with a restricted number, with a whispered "are you horny" message. They also left this on my voicemail (I changed the greeting afterwards). I also have this recorded on video, and a call where what I'm figuring a recording plays, "horny...are you horny". The calls were about 1-2 minutes apart. They total over 20. Last one was at 8:54.

B****. They were dumb enough to send a text at 8:45, which reads, "Hey girl im at home now u can txt me now sexy." It also reads their entire phone number, so I 411'd them.

Type: *Land Line* 
Provider: *Qwest Corporation 
*Location: *Gallup, NM

*I've never had this sort of thing happen before, nor had a reason for it to. So I'm a bit shook up with the anxiety of it all. And I have to go to bed soon. I've been living on my own for a month now. Least people could do is leave me the f*** alone.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Did I mention yet that I got hit in the head with a basketball? Side swiped; I think the kid must've kicked it across the court. Oww!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

epril said:


> Did I mention yet that I got hit in the head with a basketball? Side swiped; I think the kid must've kicked it across the court. Oww!!!!


I've been hit on the head by balls SO many times. Softballs, basketballs..soccer balls, you name it, I've had it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A soccer ball knocked me down in 7th grade. And one of my contact lenses flew out. And my nose bled. Wrong place, Wrong time! 

Partially why I didn't mix well with gym class.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Bah only woke up at 11am, suuucckkkksssss, half the day missed


lol you made me feel bad now. I wake up at 11am almost everyday, right before school. It's no wonder why everyday gose by so quick.

God dam it's Febuary 2 now. I still remember december like if it was yesterday.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I wrote something decent... now I have to actually pitch it instead of pretending I don't have anything!!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm not dead! that's fantastic!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cheesecake is easy to make.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

fingertips said:


> i'm not dead! that's fantastic!


I'm glad! <clearly one monkey assasin wasn't enough! Never send a chimpanzee to do a human's job>

----

I should stop rubbing my eye! Frickin frustrating summer heat. Din't think I'd hear myself say this, but I'm over it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

...Am I the only who thinks that "coming out behind a tree and loving you" sounds like rape in a park? Maybe that was how it was supposed to sound...but what if it's not? What does that say about me? :afr Oh whatever. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> i'm not dead! that's fantastic!


:hug



TheDaffodil said:


> ...Am I the only who thinks that "coming out behind a tree and loving you" sounds like rape in a park? Maybe that was how it was supposed to sound...but what if it's not? What does that say about me? :afr Oh whatever. :b


Yes, it so does! lol.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This shouldn't feel like a chore, but it does.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for 16 hours today


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Burning bridges is one of my specialties.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Burning bridges is one of my specialties.


Me too. :yes


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just hope everything is fine.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello SAS I am still alive... Just checking back I am now taking a break from the internet have been five days without this site or facebook and it feels kinda good! I miss everyone but I am working on getting my grades back up and my life more active. I hope everyone has a great day/night...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

complex said:


> Hello SAS I am still alive... Just checking back I am now taking a break from the internet have been five days without this site or facebook and it feels kinda good! I miss everyone but I am working on getting my grades back up and my life more active. I hope everyone has a great day/night...


5 days is quite impressive. I once went a week without this site. It was pretty hard, lol. I hope your internet-free time is going well.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

what'd i ever do to deserve this emotional deprivation i'm living in


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Coffee is not helping me any more, either. I probably put too much sugar in and have a crash, though. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

prudence said:


> You know what we need to do? Red bull. Every other person might call me a 'tweak', but at least I'll be able to twitch my way over to where I can REMEMBER putting my frackin' keys. Le sigh.


Argh, Red Bull kept me alive for 60 hours straight whilst building a car once, ever since that night even the smell of that drink makes me want to be sick.

But I loved every bloody minute of it!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

prudence said:


> You know what we need to do? Red bull. Every other person might call me a 'tweak', but at least I'll be able to twitch my way over to where I can REMEMBER putting my frackin' keys. Le sigh.


Once the tolerance starts to wear off (doesn't take long), you start getting the anxiety and not the good rush. It is the most like that out of all stimulants, I think. Yeah, lots of anxiety withing an hour when it starts to quickly wear off.

I guess all the vitamins help though, but caffeine overpowers it before too long.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

irishK said:


> wanting someone to hold me and make the world go away.


It's not the same, but. :squeeze


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

irishK said:


> wanting someone to hold me and make the world go away.


:squeeze

Random thought: I am extremely tired and I just drank some coffee and I can't get to sleep. Stupid me. Pretty sure I'll be sleeping in tomorrow, lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Woooo!!! somebody's buying my Les Miz tickets! Yow!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dear SAS, why are you dead?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yes, it so does! lol.


_Thank you._ *phew*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

has anyone got gloves....I have COLD hands???


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> Woooo!!! somebody's buying my Les Miz tickets! Yow!!!!!!


That's awesome. Can I come? :b One of my favorite movies, but never seen a play of it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I almost really hurt myself falling off my exercise ball which is now my new PC chair.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> That's awesome. Can I come? :b One of my favorite movies, but never seen a play of it.


no.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_Really_ getting tired of being inadequate.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Sleep is weird. Even though I only had 20 minutes of it, and had a nightmare where I've forgotten to drop a course and it's suddenly finals time, and I woke up in a cold sweat with my chest beating, it still felt better than staying up.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> _Really_ getting tired of being inadequate.


:squeeze

---------

Who set the speed of time? I wanna have a word with them. Its way too slow.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

rob zombie is awesome


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have too many calls to make and letters to write. Gees!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Today I've had my longest conversation in at least 5 years. It lasted 30 minutes. It was with some guy I knew back from secondary school. I saw him standing near the main gate at my college when lessons finished. Apparently he was there to "meet some of his friends. "

Anyway, the feeling of talking for so long with another person felt so....alien. We mainly talked about college and uni (he is going to study computer science), and about how to make bombs, haha. Now, I know I hate chemistry but, being who I'm, I just love to show off my knowledge... 

I bet he was pissed off.:lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

First day back at the school I went to last year wasn't too bad. I had absolutely no anxiety, but was generally in a bad mood and didn't want to be there. I almost fell asleep in English, people who I haven't talked to in years acted excited to see me, and I received very non-consensual hugs. My friends also humiliated this guy who asked me out last year, just because I was there. The dicks.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey, I feel kinda like a freak. I think it'd be best to leave this place, then.... _For the greater good._


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Like I say, this place would be okay if it weren't for the _freaks and bozos_


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I think therefore I am socially inept.


Somewhere in an alternate universe on another planet, maybe even this one, there is a guy like me sitting on his bed typing on his keyboard about how there is some guy in an alternate universe sitting on his bed typing on his keyboard about how somewhere in an alternate universe on another planet, maybe even his one, there is a guy like him sitting on his bed typing on his keyboard about how there is some guy in an alternate universe sitting on his bed typing on his keyboard about how somewhere in an alternate universe on another planet, maybe even his one, there is a guy like him sitting on his bed typing on his keyboard about how there is some guy in an alternate universe sitting on his bed typing on his keyboard about how bored am I? I'm going to sleep now, off to the magical gumdrop forest of sleepyland, where I'm just a regular minotaur hanging out with the pixies and the elves.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's my random thought:


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

And yet I keep coming back for more.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I really need to take it easy on the anxiety things in life and keep taking steps toward happiness. I'm gonna start right away. Honestly... right after I post this lol.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Alright life, you win this round. But I've got gnocchi, with browned butter and sage, and I shall rise again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

some things never change.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

It makes no cents, no dollar, why bother.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

NEURONS!!!!!!

The nervous system. It's the NEURONS the make the impulses to the brain, spinal cord and back again. We automatically become what we take in with our brains. We really are the master of it all. You must know that.



*dork *


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> NEURONS!!!!!!
> 
> The nervous system. It's the NEURONS the make the impulses to the brain, spinal cord and back again. We automatically become what we take in with our brains. We really are the master of it all. You must know that.
> 
> ...


So where is my brain implant? :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> you know, the _freaks and the bozos_?


Oh, honey, don't call yourself a freak. It's ok to wear light blue before Memorial Day.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, what am I DOING here!?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, no random thoughts for me to read? How disappointing. I better go off and do something useful then, I guess.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i hate the taste and smell of fish.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

why is japanese porn always censord?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Needing a passport to enter, or re-enter, USA is ridiculous.
Now I gotta wait 4-6 weeks for her to get one.
I wonder how much things can change between now and then.
Ugh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

SOME said:


> why is japanese porn always censord?


I know, it's annoying, eh? :b



Game 7 said:


> Needing a passport to enter, or re-enter, USA is ridiculous.
> Now I gotta wait 4-6 weeks for her to get one.
> I wonder how much things can change between now and then.
> Ugh.


What are you doing!?

You know, I'm starting to feel like your mother or something, haha.

Also, I slammed my thumb in the door before. Who's going to kiss it better? Moe is? Aw, my kitty is so sweet. <3 He actually just wants to use it as a scratching post for his face, *******...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^maybe it's because you're into anime, but every time i read your cat's name i read it like

'moe' :









and not like 'moe' :


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know how to fix my situation, and it scares me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Two more job applications sent! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I actually don't really have anything random to say. I just like posting in this thread.

Can my absence of randomness be counted as random?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^maybe it's because you're into anime, but every time i read your cat's name i read it like
> 
> 'moe' :
> 
> ...


I honestly thought the same thing when I was writing my post. xD



D11 said:


> I don't know how to fix my situation, and it scares me.


:squeeze At least you have an awesome avatar. 



Ospi said:


> Two more job applications sent! *crosses fingers*


Good luck!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I actually don't really have anything random to say. I just like posting in this thread.
> 
> Can my absence of randomness be counted as random?


Sometimes I post in here because when I search my last posts, and I see this thread, I hate having to scroll through 2-3 pages every time to get to the last one.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why are you trying to add me to msn? Ugh. Do I have to change my email as well now? x_x


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a random thought now!

I am an unworthy bio major. There was a spider in my desk and I flipped out like a little girl. I'm sure all the other bio majors would be thrilled for all the biodiversity or something else sciencey.

Stupid bugs.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I have a random thought now!
> 
> I am an unworthy bio major. There was a spider in my desk and I flipped out like a little girl. I'm sure all the other bio majors would be thrilled for all the biodiversity or something else sciencey.
> 
> Stupid bugs.


Haha. I'm going to study veterinary nursing, BUT I really hate rats/mice and there are people out there that keep them as pets. It's their tails...they freak me out..hairless tails that don't have scales should not exist. Gah. :afr


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I miss you, SAS! :cry 1 hour in 3 days is not enough.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> Haha. I'm going to study veterinary nursing, BUT I really hate rats/mice and there are people out there that keep them as pets. It's their tails...they freak me out..hairless tails that don't have scales should not exist. Gah. :afr


There's a gene called tailless which you can mutate one allele of in mice which causes them to lose their tails. They still look exactly the same and are perfectly healthy, but being heterozygous for the gene means the tail can't grow.

Should we open our own freaky mutated pet shop and offer free veterinary service?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I miss you, SAS! :cry 1 hour in 3 days is not enough.


We don't miss you! :kma

Oh wait that is a terrible lie :duck


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> We don't miss you! :kma
> 
> Oh wait that is a terrible lie :duck


Don't speak to my mother that way! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> We don't miss you! :kma
> 
> Oh wait that is a terrible lie :duck


Oi! :mum

You KNOW it's a terrible lie. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Don't speak to my mother that way! :b


Look, I've raised the perfect child. Assertive and protective of her elders.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> There's a gene called tailless which you can mutate one allele of in mice which causes them to lose their tails. They still look exactly the same and are perfectly healthy, but being heterozygous for the gene means the tail can't grow.
> 
> Should we open our own freaky mutated pet shop and offer free veterinary service?


Can you mutate an elephant so that it doesn't grow bigger than a dog? Cause I'd totally buy one of those.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> There's a gene called tailless which you can mutate one allele of in mice which causes them to lose their tails. They still look exactly the same and are perfectly healthy, but being heterozygous for the gene means the tail can't grow.
> 
> Should we open our own freaky mutated pet shop and offer free veterinary service?


Can you mutate a cat so that it remains a kitten and is pocket-size?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

oh nvm lol, I see you got back your randomness 
---------

I .. I got -- ooh! Her cooking has been nice the past few weeks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Look, I've raised the perfect child. Assertive and protective of her elders.


Should we adopt a 23 year old male? I mean you, not me. :b I want a big brother.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Should we adopt a 23 year old male? I mean you, not me. :b I want a big brother.


Mg pricks up his ears. Wonders who else is 23.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Mg pricks up his ears. Wonders who else is 23.


I was going to point out that you can _really _tell he's adopted. (As in, totally opposite skin colour to tutli and I) :b


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Engagement rings are so expensive.
Looks like I'm never getting married.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Oh, honey, don't call yourself a freak. It's ok to wear light blue before Memorial Day.


YOu should talk. wearing white after labor day.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^^^ on the other hand, onion rings are quite cheap. Ever thought of getting her one of those? 

The guy from the sa store called. He had a really good comeback too. Too bad he didn't say it. Edit: I'm so weird, I shouldn't say anything. It's too late in the night. good night.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> ^^^^ on the other hand, onion rings are quite cheap. Ever thought of getting her one of those?
> 
> The guy from the sa store called. He had a really good comeback too. Too bad he didn't say it. Edit: I'm so weird, I shouldn't say anything. It's too late in the night. good night.


Hahahaha. I should get her one of those...even if she says no, I'll at least have something to eat while I walk away.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> Hahahaha. I should get her one of those...even if she says no, I'll at least have something to eat while I walk away.


LMAO, brilliant!

---------

Apparently there is visible pain in my eyes. How do I hide it?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm tomorrow I will be walking into the local bank asking to see the manager since he is a JP, most random thing I may ever do. Kinda **** scared as well :S


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is what I've learned after eating magic mushrooms for 3 of the last 5 nights:

1)Apples are really good.

2)The first bite into your apple is the most important bite. It determines how every bite after that will go.

3)You can not sleep for at least 10 hours after eating mushrooms.

That is all.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Hmm tomorrow I will be walking into the local bank asking to see the manager since he is a JP, most random thing I may ever do. Kinda **** scared as well :S


At first I thought you were going in to rob the place.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> Here is what I've learned after eating magic mushrooms for 3 of the last 5 nights:
> 
> 1)Apples are really good.
> 
> ...


Oh come on, you learned way more then that. BTW, I'm kinda tripping balls right now so I totally understand about the apple thing.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Oh come on, you learned way more then that. BTW, I'm kinda tripping balls right now so I totally understand about the apple thing.


Nice.
The thing about the apple...I'm serious.
After my first bite, I looked at my apple and already had planned my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th bite...just off that first bite. It was, and still is, amazing to me.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> Nice.
> The thing about the apple...I'm serious.
> After my first bite, I looked at my apple and already had planned my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th bite...just off that first bite. It was, and still is, amazing to me.


I'm serious too. Sounds beautiful.  I was just admiring how beautiful a plain old piece of paper is.

BTW, everybody else probably thinks we're really weird.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ya know those crazy 3-D things you'd often find in the cartoon section of newspapers? And if you stare long enough, an image comes into focus.
I was doing that with my ceiling a few hours ago, except no image appeared.
It looked like my ceiling was waving, like ocean waves...very cool, except I had a sick feeling in my gut...I still do, and eating apples is the only thing that makes it go away.

People think I'm weird anyways. :yes


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Kids :roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Love :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sarcasm :roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nah actually I love it 

i meanz no harmz!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Well I'm officially on an SAS break starting noooooowwwww. Let's say for a week. Oh god never made it that long :b


 :squeeze

Good luck on your quest away from SAS, may your journey be craving free!! I heard you can get like these patches for it though, it shoots chemicals made up of negativity and insensitivity into your blood stream aiding with the cravings!!!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to invent something nobody would think of, and then sell it on TV using one of those nifty commercials where anyone can have what you invented for one very easy payment.

And please, any Mitch Hedberg fans out there, refrain from using the joke about "3 easy payments and 1 complicated payment."

I know it and I've already laughed about it.

Who needs friends?? :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> So where is my brain implant? :b


haha!  I've often thought of the option of a brain implant but we're stuck with the ones we got.

All you can do is change the way your body responds to things by practicing mediation with mantras, yoga and such. Also - when having an emotion, observing it as it is without trying to change it, being still with it. Non-judgment of self and others ~and complete forgiveness of self and others is very important too. When you fight your feelings, it will fight back more and feed more. . . which in turn becomes a neuron "track". . . so you'll respond that way automatically just as when learning to walk. It _can_ all be changed. It's not easy, takes time and patience but well worth it. 

I've been seeing a therapist who is big into mediation and yoga so he's right up my alley and can give me mantras to regulate the chemicals in my brain. (it's a scientific fact that this works to do that, which is why it has been around forever and they know so many mantras for so many different illnesses/difficulties or even just for spiritual progress.) I've been to many and I'm so so happy I found one who's been where I have and uses techniques I want to use. He, himself got into meditation because of extreme anxiety and had taken a lot of klonopin and valium at times, now he has his brain regulated from regular meditation and yoga practice that he doesn't need any pills anymore and does it now for spiritual purposes. I love it, so happy he's been coming to my area a couple days a week.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Two more job applications sent! *crosses fingers*



Good luck!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Love :roll


lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> Ya know those crazy 3-D things you'd often find in the cartoon section of newspapers? And if you stare long enough, an image comes into focus.
> I was doing that with my ceiling a few hours ago, except no image appeared.
> It looked like my ceiling was waving, like ocean waves...very cool, except I had a sick feeling in my gut...I still do, and eating apples is the only thing that makes it go away.
> 
> People think I'm weird anyways. :yes


I LOVE those 3D pictures!

I did the same thing with my ceiling the other night and did see 2 people, very close, looking as if ready to embrace. I was going to take a picture. True story.

When I was young, we had those fake wood panels, saw some scurry shiz on them! I had this nasty looking face right next to my bed. That wasn't fun. :/ lol.

Random thought: I love being upside down. A LOT more than I like being right-side up. Such a great, blissful, awakening feeling. Love it. <3


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> haha!  I've often thought of the option of a brain implant but we're stuck with the ones we got.
> 
> All you can do is change the way your body responds to things by practicing mediation with mantras, yoga and such. Also - when having an emotion, observing it as it is without trying to change it, being still with it. Non-judgment of self and other and complete forgiveness of self and others is very important too. When you fight your feelings, it will fight back more and feed more. . . which in turn becomes a neuron "track". . . so you'll respond that way automatically just as when learning to walk. It _can_ all be changed. It's not easy, takes time and patience but well worth it.
> 
> I've been seeing a therapist who is big into mediation and yoga so he's right up my alley and can give me mantras to regulate the chemicals in my brain. (it's a scientific fact that this works to do that, which is why it has been around forever and they know so many mantras for so many different illnesses/difficulties or even just for spiritual progress.) I've been to many and I'm so so happy I found one who's been where I have and uses techniques I want to use. He, himself got into meditation because of extreme anxiety and had taken a lot of klonopin and valium at times, now he has his brain regulated from regular meditation and yoga practice that he doesn't need any pills anymore and does it now for spiritual purposes. I love it, so happy he's been coming to my area a couple days a week.


 That sounds great. Sounds like biofeedback. I looked into it to control migraines. Hard work, but amazing what you can train your body/mind to do as a reflex. I hope it helps.

But, this is more my style ...

*Brain Implant Offers Hope for Severely Depressed*
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4627438

Actually, I'm sure the natural way is safer and still effective for most people. and it will be a long time before any implants would be available publicly. It mainly replaces pills because it bypasses the internal organs instead of wearing them out. Even with wires protruding from your brain, the risks are looking to be less then pills.

I would say it's pretty much the same concept neurologically as that meditation you mentioned - to bypass all the "security systems" like the liver and control your brain chemical production directly.

Another benefit would be the consistency of the "dose". With pills, a lot of it is destroyed in your stomach, and the amount is different every time because you have a higher or lower PH in your stomach. I can see meditation having an imprecise dosage as well because there are so many external factors that can distract you.

Hmm, I'm rambling, and I hope nobody minds.

I think I'd go with meditation and therapy until I feel like I'm decent at that, and then see if I still want an implant (when they are available) in my brain.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

This is not a big deal. Why am I having such a hard time making this decision!?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think the only thing Canada does better than produce elite hockey players, is produce hot women curlers. God damn. I had no idea. I mean, I knew our Olympic women's curlers were usually hot, but these provincial girls...unreal.
I'm laughing at how hot these girls are.
Could be the drugs though.

Edit: Ehhh they aren't all hot. My bad...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Why is Columbia known for both good quality coffee _and_ good quality cocaine? They are not chemically or even very agriculturally related. Do you think it was a marketing campaign they started after people got to know their other stimulants were good?

p.s. You really shouldn't philosophize while you wake n bake - you end up coming back later and wondering if you're an idiot. But then again... that's kind of the point of philosophy, huh? To wonder about everything.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Lucid dreaming is ****ing awesome. While I wasn't able to conjure up any bikini clad ladies, I was able to fly through the walls of my house and out the window into my yard. I was also able to make the walls melt, which was kind of weird.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Lucid dreaming is ****ing awesome. While I wasn't able to conjure up any bikini clad ladies, I was able to fly through the walls of my house and out the window into my yard. I was also able to make the walls melt, which was kind of weird.


Thanks to lucid dreams, I have had sex with girls who don't even know I exist.
Been a while since I've had one though.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

i got dat boom boom pow...

IN MY PANTS!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this road will never end. it probably goes all the way around the world.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"fit toned v intelligent adventurous guy any gud 4u,>?x"

complete with arrogant picture, making a kissy face. Ick. The textspeak was an extra special touch. Gosh, I feel so _chosen_.

Reply? "no".


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

knuckles17 said:


> i got dat boom boom pow...
> 
> IN MY PANTS!


 Does it hurt?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am a ****ing insomniac


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Random thigh muscle twitching. I think its trying to communicate with me.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

mind_games said:


> Random thigh muscle twitching. I think its trying to communicate with me.


But what is it saying?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"Thigh! HOw's it going?"

or

"I'm so thigh"



sorry.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

or maybe 

"thighs doesn't matter"


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> But what is it saying?


Idk, some kinda code. I wanted to write it down, but the mere act of reaching over to get a pencil could have made the twitching stop. So I didn't risk it. But I'm guessing it was saying, 'Rip me out of existence' or something.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^I was going to guess that it was more along the lines of "Quick! Little Timmy has fallen down the old well!"


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> or maybe
> 
> "thighs doesn't matter"


Chicken ankles don't matter either. Right??



papaSmurf said:


> ^I was going to guess that it was more along the lines of "Quick! Little Timmy has fallen down the old well!"


Hmm I should start paying more attention to these twitches.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

when ARE these people going to pick up these chairs?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just watched a bit of Ali G on youtube. I don't really find him that funny. I mean, I know tons of people round here who are exactly like him (though not in such an exaggerated way). What I find hilarious though is the reaction of the people he interviews. It's just priceless.:lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My hair is too small. I don't like it.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

caffeine is good:clap:clap:clap:clap:boogie:boogie:mum:mum:mum


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Planning yet another trip....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why are you still advertising the job if you have already conducted the interviews!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARGH


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

4 day weekend ahead...man i love thursdays!!!!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^rub it in some more why don't ya


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The clouds today are incredible! Sunny days are totally overrated.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

don't get back involved with her... just.... don't.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"you know it has been 6 months"

I seriously cannot get over how fast time has gone, felt like I was only there a month or so ago.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wtf why does 'slender hands' (no quotation marks) result in so much porn on google.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

sometimes life is good, if you let it be.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ponies!!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Things that I'm whiter than: Paper, snow, a ghost!


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Does it hurt?


yeah and i need pills for it

gotta get them gott GET THEM GOTTA GET GET GET! :boogie


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish I had the money to go horseback riding. It's been way too long since I've been.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

About six hours lol. Well this came fast! /what she said

Wish my place were cleaner. Wish I didn't have to work tomorrow!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

...


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

my cat snores really loud, sometimes it wakes me up


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why am I so painfully awkward :sigh


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

knuckles17 said:


> yeah and i need pills for it
> 
> gotta get them gott GET THEM GOTTA GET GET GET! :boogie


Poor you.... *pets your head*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I hope, world, God, spirit of consciousness....that you can help her.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I feel okay, and it's not from drugs. :yes


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Want to practice golf...but can't...too much snow and a blizzard heading our way tomorrow/saturday...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Wtf why does 'slender hands' (no quotation marks) result in so much porn on google.


Hand fetish, perhaps? Any body part relating to women (assuming you wanted female hands) results in porn on the net. 
Imagine what you'd find if you looked up feet...



tree1609 said:


> my cat snores really loud, sometimes it wakes me up


That is so cute that your cat snores. xD Annoying for you though, of course..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

RA RA RASPUTIN RUSSIA'S GREATEST LOVE MACHINE.

That's a pretty dope title. I want to be a country's greatest love machine.

Edit: Wait....does that mean I would have to sleep with Harper? Aw man.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

WHOOO party with the girls tomorrow!  Movie night Im starting to like this hehe
Going at midnight to buy their first alchi (for me) legally hahaha love it!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

When job ads say they want someone "mature" do they mean someone old or someone mature minded? Oh, well. If they say I'm too young I'll call them ageist pigs. How does that sound? I guess won't call them pigs, though..


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> When job ads say they want someone "mature" do they mean someone old or someone mature minded? Oh, well. If they say I'm too young I'll call them ageist pigs. How does that sound? I guess won't call them pigs, though..


They want someone responsible . As long as you can show them your responsible, dependable, etc. you will be fine. Have faith!

...I'm getting old too fast...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope someone does give me a chance and employs me. Sigh.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I hope someone does give me a chance and employs me. Sigh.


Aw, too bad you don't live here. One of my co-workers put in his notice. I would have been able to swing you an interview. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

So lonely, but I don't mind.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> So lonely, but I don't mind.


I will be right there. 

We can have baked goods and such.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Currently chilling outside the theater hall with 1000 randoms twiddling my thumbs waiting to get in!


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Someone just told me something, and they're really excited about it.. 
And I just want to cry.. It sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Applied for four jobs today, yay!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this has to stop.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> this has to stop.


 :squeeze

Your avatar made me giggle, hehe.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

What if I can't do it? What if I can't be normal? Is trying really worth this crappy stuff?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Your avatar made me giggle, hehe.


:yes That is hilarious.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Your avatar made me giggle, hehe.


thanks for the :squeeze... and good luck with the job-searching!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow. Possibly just lived through the best musical experience of my life. 4 hours of incredible.

Wow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> 3 day weekend and the super bowl is in 2 days _excied_*excited*_excited_*excited :boogie:boogie:boogie*


Wow - excited enough to miss a letter! Now THAT'S dedication!

I am hoping the My Little Ponies win :haha.







Skeletor My Little Pony! :banana


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

_*Some Days* *It's* *Not* *Worth* *Chewing* *Through* *the* *Restraints* *...*_


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Persian rugs have unique flaws put in them on purpose. It's because nothing flawless can be truly beautiful. I love that.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I discover a lot about myself while thinking in class. Maybe I should actually pay attention to what the professor is saying about the course material though.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I've found a new guilty pleasure. The song is, umm, "questionable" at best, and the video is lame as hell, but I looooove it


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Normally, I think it's totally charming the way my mail doesn't come till 6:00 PM but today I just really need the mail to come before 5:00.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think I'm addicted to making myself hated by everyone. I know it sounds bizarre, but I seriously believe I get a "kick" out of this.:no


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Hmm... I wonder what people like us were meant to do with our lives...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Hmm... I wonder what people like us were meant to do with our lives...


Hone our skills in privacy


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can someone here please dare me to do something. Something to do with exposing myself. I don't think I'm doing enough at the moment by myself ...

I promise, as long as it's not silly, I will _attempt _to do it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Can someone here please dare me to do something. Something to do with exposing myself. I don't think I'm doing enough at the moment by myself ...
> 
> I promise, as long as it's not silly, I will _attempt _to do it.


Say hi to 3 people roughly in your age range, you've never met before within the next 24 hours. (Lemme know if that's too simple for you, I or someone else can think of something more challenging)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Say hi to 3 people roughly in your age range, you've never met before within the next 24 hours. (Lemme know if that's too simple for you, I or someone else can think of something more challenging)


Oh man, I'm not the sort of person that says hi even to people who I know for ages. It's going to be extremely tough. I'd much rather just chat with someone random at college. But OK, I'll try.

It's 9:29PM in the UK now, so I'll have to do it tomorrow. And no, I'm not going to touch alcohol!

Maybe I'll do it in a supermarket...I don't know..


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai - thanks for the suggestions. I'll try doing what you proposed after I finish my first _mission._


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Oh man, I'm not the sort of person that says hi even to people who I know for ages. It's going to be extremely tough. I'd much rather just chat with someone random at college. But OK, I'll try.
> 
> It's 9:29PM in the UK now, so I'll have to do it tomorrow. And no, I'm not going to touch alcohol!
> 
> Maybe I'll do it in a supermarket...I don't know..


Oh hey that's fine dude, as Banzai said we don't know where you're at with your SA. And it's important that you work your way up from the least challenging dares. Try Banzai's phone a restaurant one. <-- nvm. Good luck! Make it say 'hi' to just _one _person for this first dare. You can work up to 3 (or more) as you progress.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Oh hey that's fine dude, as Banzai said we don't know where you're at with your SA. And it's important that you work your way up from the least challenging dares. Try Banzai's phone a restaurant one.


Ok then, I'll try your dare tomorrow and Banzai's dare on Sunday. I'll keep you updated.

I think saying "hi" to random people is going to be the most awkward because...well, I'll probably come across as a creep. But hey, that's what exposure is all about.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Ok then, I'll try your dare tomorrow and Banzai's dare on Sunday. I'll keep you updated.
> 
> I think saying "hi" to random people is going to be the most awkward because...well, I'll probably come across as a creep. But hey, that's what exposure is all about.


Hmm ok, you could maybe say 'Mornin' or something along those lines. 'Say _something_ to someone you don't know' Thats your modified dare :lol. And saying 'thanks' say after getting change from a cashier or bus driver doesn't count.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i need a beer. bye.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I manage to cut my hand no less than 8 times today in the amount of time it took me to walk back to my car from class. Clearly I am some sort of super-genius.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

**** conversation, lets just do it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can already picture the conversation. "why weren't you there", "I dunno", "wtf is wrong with you"

sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I am going to lie down for a few minutes. I really hope that I do not fall asleep!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Had a stressful day. Daughter was, still is to a lesser degree, panicked.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

all they looking for's a good mother
but it aint none of them that's left they took the good from her


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i just want someone i can relax with ^_°


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think I am going to lie down for a few minutes. I really hope that I do not fall asleep!


It happened. :fall


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> It happened. :fall


its ok...*hugs*


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Starting a ****ty social anxiety band with my friend. It will be filled with power chords and generic rock beats, unlike anything you've ever heard. No live shows.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

veron said:


> I've found a new guilty pleasure. The song is, umm, "questionable" at best, and the video is lame as hell, but I looooove it


You have to tell us what it is now. :b



nightrain said:


> Apparently if you're good looking your life should be perfect. I wish someone told me this sooner, I've wasted so much time being unemployed, alone, and depressed.


And skip on the self-esteem, nightrain, you don't need it if you're attractive. :| (I am referring to that thread..:b)



epril said:


> Had a stressful day. Daughter was, still is to a lesser degree, panicked.


:squeeze



njodis said:


> So, I bought a huge container of peanut butter, and today I decide to make a njodis favourite: pb on toast. I make the toast, open the brand new container, and I'm greeted by a completely ripped off foil seal thingy inside. To top it off, there's some kind of blue dust-looking crap on top of the peanut butter. For all I know a peanut butter terrorist could have planted a trial run of their new biological weapon inside of it. Needless to say, this is all very upsetting to me.


Wanna share some of mine?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Estelle said:


> Starting a ****ty social anxiety band with my friend. It will be filled with power chords and generic rock beats, unlike anything you've ever heard. No live shows.


can i be in the band?...i spit fire


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

inna sense said:


> can i be in the band?...i spit fire


^Oh boy, can I join as well? I've got you covered on triangle and the theremin.

It turns out that I managed to wreak grievous harm upon the tendons in my right hand with a pencil earlier today, so I am now sporting a charming splint cobbled together from copious amounts of duct tape and an empty can of black beans. This is going to make tonight's date roughly 408% more interesting.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Oh boy, can I join as well?


uhhmm...no


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> uhhmm...no


im kidding...btw...but id like to have you on the drums


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

inna sense said:


> im kidding...btw...but id like to have you on the drums


Fair enough. Meet me in my garage for practice sometime next week and we'll jam.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

inna sense said:


> im kidding...btw...but id like to have you on the drums


Well, if I'm not playing drums, I'll be singing badly.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> Well, if I'm not playing drums, I'll be singing badly.


Perhaps we can sing a poorly-constructed duet?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i missed this place...maybe i can relax here


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Perhaps we can sing a poorly-constructed duet?


It's the only kind of duet we could possibly construct. I was in my school choir for 3 years, and I admit this with much shame, but it did nothing for my horrible voice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Those seat designs and placement in the new buses suck. I don't like it. And stop ****ing looking at me you damn cameras. I sense your gaze upon me and i feel like I've committed a crime just by sitting on a simple bus seat. No freedom anymore. We're being watched were ever we go


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I should reeeeeally stop; its only making my headache worse.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

lol my friend thought we(U.S) border china.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

i feel like **** tonight


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think Batman is a hero. He's just punishing himself because he thinks it's his fault that his parents died. The more socially responsible thing for him to do in order to prevent future crime would be to get himself to therapy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I should reeeeeally stop; its only making my headache worse.


I'm sorry that thinking about me has that affect on you. Don't worry, my ego can survive while you're giving your brain a rest. I must be quite stimulating~

Guess what, SAers, I actually won't be here tonight. Are you proud? Unless I convince my friend to let me go on SAS....since there's a huge likelihood that I'll be experiencing withdrawal symptoms. (I'm hoping to block those out with alcohol, though..:b)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why does she need a hammer to bake cookies?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Well, if I'm not playing drums, I'll be singing badly.


I can play violin, and for the band, I'm willing to go electric. :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Should I run in the snow? YES! :lol
I will need an extra pair of socks, though!

Post #41,*666 :troll*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Hey man, I just tried to quote you and this weird thing came up. What was that? Freaked me out. 

I was going to say, I'll jog with you as long as there's snow!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> * :troll*


what is this!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to live really close to where this was filmed.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> I used to live really close to where this was filmed.


"maybe"...girls and their games!...stop playing with us! >_<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun day wakeboarding! Well apart from the bit where I had about 30 people watching me fall each time I tried to launch lol, I need to go when there is no one there to practice!!

Oh and then I destroyed my quad muscle in one stack, not kewl.

And not anxious about tonight! Facing my biggest SA fear and not anxious!! Holy **** it's actually happening.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Fun day wakeboarding! Well apart from the bit where I had about 30 people watching me fall each time I tried to launch lol, I need to go when there is no one there to practice!!
> 
> Oh and then I destroyed my quad muscle in one stack, not kewl.
> 
> And not anxious about tonight! Facing my biggest SA fear and not anxious!! Holy **** it's actually happening.


:yay Whatcha doing tonight Reespi?

I will get back to people I owe a PM/message on Monday. :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I will get back to people I owe a PM/message on Monday. :yes


you never pm me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No run tonight - half asleep. :lol


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder If people actually read all the profiles on websites I use or If I just make them for my own amusement.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm sorry that thinking about me has that affect on you. Don't worry, my ego can survive while you're giving your brain a rest. I must be quite stimulating~


:b



strawberryjulius said:


> Guess what, SAers, I actually won't be here tonight. Are you proud? Unless I convince my friend to let me go on SAS....since there's a huge likelihood that I'll be experiencing withdrawal symptoms. (I'm hoping to block those out with alcohol, though..:b)


Hope you had a good time sJ!

I hung out with my friend too. Talked a bit more **** than usual as well. The beer might explain that. Only had 2 though. It was disgusting stuff. Had to finish the last one by 50/50-ing it with vanilla coke. Gonna stick to cider from now on. Its manly enough for me. :yes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

citizenerased1987 said:


> **** conversation, lets just do it


Good plan.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Feeling paranoid
True enemy or false friend?
Anxiety's attacking me, and
My air is getting thin
I'm in trouble for the things
I haven't got to yet
I'm chomping at the bit, and my
Palms are getting wet, sweating bullets. ---- Dave Mustaine/Megadeth


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder what it's like to not have any mental illnesses.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i want to see waterfalls.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

...I don't understand.
It's between 4:00am and 5:00am...and SAS isn't slow.
Weird...


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

prudence said:


> high five for being awake when we should be fast asleep. ahhh insomnia. :hyper


You're rad.
I'm rad.
Let's hug.
:hug

Man that was stupid.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

- _One Morn, As I Drove Home From College..._

As I rode down the street in my car,
I looked to and fro, near and afar,
My destination was nowhere in sight,
I was in quite a distressing plight,
I was lost in the middle of the road,
My nervous tension was about to explode,
Things didn't seem all that bad, alas,
My car was running short on gas,
But there is more; this is not the end,
And this is the part that I can't comprehend,
As I was turning left on an intersection,
A cop came zooming from the other direction,
My light was green, his was red,
That moment, I nearly ended up dead,
And this is the part that befuddles me,
His flashing lights were nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I...hate...snow...its no longer pretty to look at.

On the bright side, I made it home from work after getting stuck for 2 hrs and paying someone to tow me 100ft.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My door blew open sometime in the last six hours. My heater is going to be on for some time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Every damn person I spoke to tonight commented on my sun burn. Yes I am aware I look like a tomato, ah made me feel so self concious all night.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder what I should do?... leave just a bit of facial hair and look older, but scruffy, or shave completely...But look very young. Hmm.

On another note, I think I'm procrastinated on completing my dare. Deadline is in 5 hours. I'd better get going.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Just woke up from a dream where I was sitting an exam. English I think. With 50% multi choice and 50% longer answers. I only managed to finish the MC part and answer about 2 of the long answer ones. It was a sucky dream.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> So, I bought a huge container of peanut butter, and today I decide to make a njodis favourite: pb on toast. I make the toast, open the brand new container, and I'm greeted by a completely ripped off foil seal thingy inside. To top it off, there's some kind of blue dust-looking crap on top of the peanut butter. For all I know a peanut butter terrorist could have planted a trial run of their new biological weapon inside of it. Needless to say, this is all very upsetting to me.


Sorry but I'm here laughing my *** off. . . you are too funny, the way you write stuff. Love it. Seriously though, that IS a bummer. I mean, what are the friggin odds!!! Weird!! *major hugs*  Hope you get a good jar of PB next time. I hope you found something else to eat!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck with today, everyone! Try to have a good one.

Off to put everyone in 5 layers of clothes to play in the cold white fluffy stuff outside. Weeeeeeeee


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Banzai said:


> I have completed 53 hours of volunteering. *pats self on back* :yes


volunteering....LOL YA RIGHT! I bet you did something bad and they forced you to work. No one ever just "volunteers".:sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im the black one...who will be my white one?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this pizza is amazing!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> Good luck with today, everyone! Try to have a good one.
> 
> Off to put everyone in 5 layers of clothes to play in the cold white fluffy stuff outside. Weeeeeeeee


you need to post more


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't make me go to bed alone.  I don't wanna go to bed alone. Come watch the snow with me and then we'll take a nice nap!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two loads of laundry CHECK!
One load of dishes CHECK!

To go....
Shovel the driveway
One additional load of laundry

I could not have done all of this two weeks ago. :no


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Snow is fun to watch, but crappy to go out in.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Snow is fun to watch, but crappy to go out in.


youre so cute...i just wanna cuddle with you ♥


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

My poor car... who would do this?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

the "can this dill pickle get more fans than (blank)" fan pages on facebook...are funny but i don't get the point-lol. who came up with that?!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I know I'm on a losing streak.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

No more tweakin yayo,
It's the pain will set you free, oh?
Well then I'm tokin till I'm emo,
cause I really need to see mo.

:um


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

That was embarrassing. They asked me why I didn't apply for the permanent position after the temporary job ended, since I readily accepted the permanent job when they offered it to me. "Is it because you're so shy?" she said, getting right in my face. I very meekly said yes. Oh, the horror of it all. I do feel it's kind of a triumph to have got the job without having to go through an interview like everyone else though. I mean, it's a failure really, but still, a triumph.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh, I left my dare to literally the last minute; I completed it just an hour ago. And man, It was embarrassing!

I had no idea where to find anyone, because it was already dark outside. So I just went on a bus. The bus was nearly empty except for a woman in her early twenties, I think. I told myself that if I won't do it now, I never would. So I walked down the bus and sat right in front of her. I had no idea what to say, so I just blurted the first thing that came into my brain:

Me: "Interesting weather" (Ugh! even if I had an hour to think I could never have came up with a more stupid observation - it was just gray outside)

Her: _Laughs _"are you trying to chat with me about the weather?" (weird - I expected her to freak out...you know, being approached by a complete stranger)

Me:" Hmm, no I was just...making an observation...er...I think I need to get off"

And then I went off the bus. ONE stop after the one I boarded it on. Can you believe it? So embarrassing...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

inna sense said:


> you never pm me


This made me feel really terrible. I'm sorry! I lose track of who I haven't spoken to in a while and who I owe messages to. Also I find it hard to believe anyone here actually wants to talk to me, so I just assume no one will care whether they hear back from me or not. One PM coming your way. :yes


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Hadron said:


> Me: "Interesting weather" (Ugh! even if I had an hour to think I could never have came up with a more stupid observation - it was just gray outside)
> 
> Her: _Laughs _"are you trying to chat with me about the weather?" (weird - I expected her to freak out...you know, being approached by a complete stranger)
> 
> ...


haha, "Interesting weather". I like that. I would have laughed too. In a good way.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> haha, "Interesting weather". I like that. I would have laughed too. In a good way.


Well I wished the ground would swallow me when I realised, a split second later, what I just said. I felt like total idiot. :no

But yes, I suppose I can see the funny side in that...


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:mumWhat is the ****ing point, i'm waisting your time, my time, everyones time, even the ****ing universe is sick of me at this stage:um. 

someone smack me out of it for gods sake.:rain:cig


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Time to stop slacking.
To have something I've never had, I have to do things I've never done.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

citizenerased1987 said:


> :mumWhat is the ****ing point, i'm waisting your time, my time, everyones time, even the ****ing universe is sick of me at this stage:um.
> 
> someone smack me out of it for gods sake.:rain:cig


:spank


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Prakas said:


> :spank


Cheers, i need that:eyes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm stopping by for just a little visit. Already I am reminiscing about the good old days - you know, the ones from yesterweek.

You'll all be relieved to know I have lost none of my original toughness. I only sleep once a week. When I do sleep, I sleep in a chair. While on vacation in the Puget Sound, I successfully negotiated with a group of terrorists who had seized a small bakery where they make absolutely cracking gyros. 

I have been sewing those 90 - minute fashions in only 9 minutes. or perhaps my clock is broken. I have been cooking extraordinary four course meals that make Gordon Ramsay cry, using only chopsticks and an iphone. 

Elvis says hello.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Two loads of laundry CHECK!
> One load of dishes CHECK!
> 
> To go....
> ...


Shovel the driveway CHECK (and salted!!!)
One additional load of laundry CHECK (still have one to go!)

I think I will order pixxa tonight. It is supposed to get down near 10F, I might want to get my car going a bit.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My anxiety is so high tonight that I want to break something... or someone. :bat


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> This made me feel really terrible. I'm sorry! I lose track of who I haven't spoken to in a while and who I owe messages to. Also I find it hard to believe anyone here actually wants to talk to me, so I just assume no one will care whether they hear back from me or not. One PM coming your way. :yes


omg!...i didnt want to make you feel bad!!!...but thanks so much for the pm...ill write back asap!...sorry


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

That radio station claims to listen to "nothing but the hard stuff", but after listening to it for two hours i only noticed a few songs that were what i would consider hard. The songs were mostly a bunch of screaming emo bands. "Nothing but the hard stuff" my arse. Where's the death metal? Melodic? heh. Lying lamers. Oh, they did play an In Flame song which was nice.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> It's the only kind of duet we could possibly construct. I was in my school choir for 3 years, and I admit this with much shame, but it did nothing for my horrible voice.


It was only two years in my case, but that was easily enough time for me to realize that no amount of choir practice was going to improve things. I guess our band will just have to rise above the terrible vocals. With the right melody, we might even reach the lofty heights of "mediocre".



whiterabbit said:


> I do feel it's kind of a triumph to have got the job without having to go through an interview like everyone else though. I mean, it's a failure really, but still, a triumph.


Sure, maybe it didn't go perfectly well, but you've still managed to bag yourself a full-time job! You try and play it off, but clearly you were engaged in some serious butt-kicking at the workplace. Congratulations!



Game 7 said:


> Time to stop slacking.
> To have something I've never had, I have to do things I've never done.


I'm thinking this is a good attitude. Keep it up hombre!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some things were said to me last night which made me feel incredible. Life isn't so bad.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

that's just dandy


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i do not get the purpose of women playing football in lingerie and people actually paying to go watch.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cannot sleep. There's just too much on my mind. It's not fair that I should be under so much stress already.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i sometimes wonder what it'd be like to randomly call another country. on the other hand, i've successfully called aus before, so who knows?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Every damn person I spoke to tonight commented on my sun burn. Yes I am aware I look like a tomato, ah made me feel so self concious all night.


How pale are you? I think my sunburn looks worse than other's because I'm almost translucent.



lonelygirl88 said:


> i do not get the purpose of women playing football in lingerie and people actually paying to go watch.


Isn't it a shame that women have to be half naked to actually get people to watch them playing sport. :|

I had a really good time last night. I actually slept in the same bed as my friend. I was very anxious about it but his company makes me feel safe. I don't think I slept much...but it's a step.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had a really good time last night. I actually slept in the same bed as my friend. I was very anxious about it but his company makes me feel safe. I don't think I slept much...but it's a step.


well done!...you should be proud of every step!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

_life is a spike / upon which i have impaled myself / **** you dad
_I didn't write this, but I find it hilarious_:teeth_


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> How pale are you? I think my sunburn looks worse than other's because I'm almost translucent.
> .


I am quite pale, but i was only out in it for like 2 hours and I am red red red, you should see where i was wearing sunnies :sus

Oh and I got it from all directions last night. "did you take a vacation to the sun?", "I knew you had a crush on the sun but this is ridiculous" and my personal favorite, "you are almost ripe enough to eat".

:teeth

And well done for last night!!!!!! Feels great to push yourself into these uncomfortable situations and come out the other side with progress!!!! Keep it up SJ!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Ugh, I left my dare to literally the last minute; I completed it just an hour ago. And man, It was embarrassing!
> 
> I had no idea where to find anyone, because it was already dark outside. So I just went on a bus. The bus was nearly empty except for a woman in her early twenties, I think. I told myself that if I won't do it now, I never would. So I walked down the bus and sat right in front of her. I had no idea what to say, so I just blurted the first thing that came into my brain:
> 
> ...


Well done Hadron! That took balls! Balls to not chicken out of the dare and balls to complete the dare the way you did (sitting next to a girl on the bus). And it makes for a funny story  :high5


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> .. you should see where i was wearing sunnies :sus


We definitely should see it. Post pics. Its a umm err an exposure exercise. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mind_games said:


> We definitely should see it. Post pics. Its a umm err an exposure exercise. :yes


Dw, sure pics from last night will end up on fb :afr


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had a really good time last night. I actually slept in the same bed as my friend..


I didn't notice you at all :stu. Did you roll off the bed at some point? :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I didn't notice you at all :stu. Did you roll off the bed at some point? :b


I'm there every night, how can you not notice me?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm there every night, how can you not notice me?


<Makes a mad dash to check bed...>


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What was I... on about last night


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, and just so you all know, I DID have SAS withdrawal last night.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday(Feb.6th) was 5 years since we met face to face.
She didn't talk to me at all, and spent the day and night at a Super Bowl pre-party, with her week old ex-boyfriend, and their mutual friends.

So I sent her a final text message, then deleted and blocked her.

:sigh...for the best?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Yesterday(Feb.6th) was 5 years since we met face to face.
> She didn't talk to me at all, and spent the day and night at a Super Bowl pre-party, with her week old ex-boyfriend, and their mutual friends.
> 
> So I sent her a final text message, then deleted and blocked her.
> ...


Mhmm.  I'll be here for you, don't you worry.  :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> Yesterday(Feb.6th) was 5 years since we met face to face.
> She didn't talk to me at all, and spent the day and night at a Super Bowl pre-party, with her week old ex-boyfriend, and their mutual friends.
> 
> So I sent her a final text message, then deleted and blocked her.
> ...


For the best mate. Time to move on with your life.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww, I got mates? I feel a little more Australian than I did yesterday. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Yesterday(Feb.6th) was 5 years since we met face to face.
> She didn't talk to me at all, and spent the day and night at a Super Bowl pre-party, with her week old ex-boyfriend, and their mutual friends.
> 
> So I sent her a final text message, then deleted and blocked her.
> ...


Yes, for the best. I think you did the right thing. :squeeze It doesn't sound like she's a very nice or thoughtful person judging by her behaviour.

Eurgh, I feel crappy. Apparently I've been extremely avoidant and I didn't even realise I was doing it. Sometimes I just want to be alone instead of being with you, and that makes me feel awful. I thought I was getting better but now it feels like I've just been in a dream and haven't seen the reality for the past few months. Or years? ****


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> .. it feels like I've just been in a dream and haven't seen the reality for the past few months. Or years? ****


Oh no you too? :squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Oh no you too? :squeeze


Yeah :cry You feeling crappy too? :rub

I keep thinking, how could I have been so BLIND? It's ridiculous.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Yeah :cry You feeling crappy too? :rub
> 
> I keep thinking, how could I have been so BLIND? It's ridiculous.


While interacting with people on this site or interacting with my friend I feel normal. I feel able to pull off my goal. Then I step into the real world and it feels like the ground gives out; its such a huge drop. Makes me wonder how I managed to fool myself into thinking I could get to where I need to be. Ahh I'm just expecting too much too fast from my attempts at social interaction. /Just venting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Yes, for the best. I think you did the right thing. :squeeze It doesn't sound like she's a very nice or thoughtful person judging by her behaviour.
> 
> Eurgh, I feel crappy. Apparently I've been extremely avoidant and I didn't even realise I was doing it. Sometimes I just want to be alone instead of being with you, and that makes me feel awful. I thought I was getting better but now it feels like I've just been in a dream and haven't seen the reality for the past few months. Or years? ****




Well, at least you have a cute daughter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why am I such a softy when it comes to movies, I'm far too easily moved for a male xD


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Hadron said:


> Ugh, I left my dare to literally the last minute; I completed it just an hour ago. And man, It was embarrassing!
> 
> I had no idea where to find anyone, because it was already dark outside. So I just went on a bus. The bus was nearly empty except for a woman in her early twenties, I think. I told myself that if I won't do it now, I never would. So I walked down the bus and sat right in front of her. I had no idea what to say, so I just blurted the first thing that came into my brain:
> 
> ...


damn!...you could have gotten her number!...but well done for doing it


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> While interacting with people on this site or interacting with my friend I feel normal. I feel able to pull off my goal. Then I step into the real world and it feels like the ground gives out; its such a huge drop. Makes me wonder how I managed to fool myself into thinking I could get to where I need to be. Ahh I'm just expecting too much too fast from my attempts at social interaction. /Just venting.


Yup, that's EXACTLY how I feel. And it sucks.



strawberryjulius said:


> Well, at least you have a cute daughter.


This is true. :yes

I've asked to be banned for two weeks. See you all soon!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I've asked to be banned for two weeks. See you all soon!


I went from smiling to the worlds largest frown 

You better be on MSN missy!!!!

Cya soon


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I went from smiling to the worlds largest frown
> 
> You better be on MSN missy!!!!
> 
> Cya soon


I'm still here. Was that a tiny 'damnit' I just heard? :b

I'm waiting for it to work! I don't know how long it takes. Lol, instead of spending all my time on SAS I'll be spending all my time on msn.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

inna sense said:


> *damn!...you could have gotten her number!*...but well done for doing it


What for?:b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's early, i should go back to bed.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Why am I such a softy when it comes to movies, I'm far too easily moved for a male xD


If I'm stoned I'll cry at the slightest thing in a movie. It's really pathetic lol, but it feels good.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I made Green Tea muffins, thinking they would be delicious. They were almost as unbearable as a fibre-filled bran muffin.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

whatsup with everyone on here getting user requested bans?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

"Further Matrix Algebra". Nice topic...transposes, determinants and inverses of 3 by 3 matrices, eigenvalues..._Coolio_.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm a walking desaster. i should have told you so earlier.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mrbojangles said:


> whatsup with everyone on here getting user requested bans?


Trust me, that is something I would like to know.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My ears are ringing from playing Bulls On Parade. Too much crash symbol.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Cats


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh crap - I completely forgot about your dare, banzai.:blank

...I think I may as well just leave it for next week. I'm going to have too many things going on this week (this is the last week before half term)...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my fingernails are too long ä_ä


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Crazy Cats


awesome!...i love cats


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Banzai said:


> On another thought, I am as close to finishing my English coursework as man is to inventing a time machine. Anyways, my brain needs to recharge. 'Night.


take a break! :wife


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Note to self: Stop watching comedies while you are eating. You're kind of a pothead, duh. You are going to choke.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i loveee energy drinks


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^Me too , I think I might have a problem lol.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol..i can see why...they are addicting


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I can hear you talking about me, please stop.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I know I have it in me,
I just need to find my key


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think I just came up with a real money making idea...if it's legal.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

If I hear the themesong for the Vancouver Olympics one more time I am going to PUNCH SOMEONE IN THE FACE.

I have been hearing this for FOUR FLIPPING YEARS.

They used to just have commercials with 30 second snippets of the song. Now they just have full blown 4 minute extravaganza playing randomly on every local channel EVERY FIVE SECONDS.

I hate choir kids and their stupid angelic voices. SHUT UP SHUT UP.

In other news, only five more days whee.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> If I hear the themesong for the Vancouver Olympics one more time I am going to PUNCH SOMEONE IN THE FACE.
> 
> I have been hearing this for FOUR FLIPPING YEARS.
> 
> ...


lmao. Ditto.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woo I can't wait for the Olympics to start. I'll be glued to the TV for sure.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ha I'll be glued to my seat in the STADIUM.

Oh yeah I said it.

Seriously though. I'm pretty sure that song can induce seizures.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

i feel lonely, i'm here all alone at night in the computer lab working on something that I shoulda been working on the entire weekend...I'll be sitting here for another few hours alone..agh


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh Mari-Jane...how do you expect me to live without you when you make me feel this way.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

letitrock said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM


Wow, I really do look good without my shirt on.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ lol .... i see you're working pretty hard in that computer lab ...haha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> Wow, I really do look good without my shirt on.


Button your jeans!

For crying out loud. Show some humility.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Wow, I really do look good without my shirt on.


What is your left hand doing? :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Button your jeans!
> 
> For crying out loud. Show some humility.


I would if I could, they don't make the crotch size big enough for me 

And MG, my left hand is doing whatever you want it to baby.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

huh said:


> ^ lol .... i see you're working pretty hard in that computer lab ...haha


:rofl haha, I know right?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The tragic tale of Uni-Man:

http://axecop.com/index.php/pagenonflash/episode_6


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

fyi, the "Weird fetishes/turn ons in opposite sex?" thread is in Relationships now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

letitrock said:


> fyi, the "Weird fetishes/turn ons in opposite sex?" thread is in Relationships now.


I had to move it. :lol

I just ran six miles in 12F/-11c weather. The elastic drawstring to my hat and front collar of my sweatshirt had sweat that frozen solid. My sweatshirt had frost! :lol


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

jesus. I wish I had found the video clip, i remember him looking a lot more wet and sweatier.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dear God,

**** you.

Sincerely,

Me

PS..This is what part of the alphabet would look like if Q and R were eliminated.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I've asked to be banned for two weeks. See you all soon!


Aww.  Two weeks without tutli is TOO LONG.



Estelle said:


> My ears are ringing from playing Bulls On Parade. Too much crash symbol.


Sounds fun.  I love that song.



Game 7 said:


> I think I just came up with a real money making idea...if it's legal.


You cannot loan me out for money!

I didn't come on SAS until 4 today and I had an extra 45 minutes to draw and read today even though I got out of bed at 11. It's amazing how much time SAS can eat up.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I love my idea, I should write a blog about it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> I love my idea, I should write a blog about it.


Do itttttttt.

I'll read it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> I know I have it in me,
> I just need to find my key


and be free, blind to the things i see
lemme speak, and then be silent
dont be violent or a tyrant
im burning inside...wheres the hydrant?
:high5


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Banzai said:


> 4 hours sleep last night. Not good :no
> 
> On another thought, my locker looks like a pig sty. I should clean it out some time :con


didnt i tell you to take a break?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Do itttttttt.
> 
> I'll read it.


It's actually kind dumb. :lol
It involves 2 things that normally wouldn't go together.
A store(not sure what kind yet) and...a poker room.
I'll explain later. :yes


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah damn. It's illegal. Nevermind, nothing to see here, carry on.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Ah damn. It's illegal. Nevermind, nothing to see here, carry on.


Aw.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't worry, I have another idea.
This one only works when it's spring and the snow is gone, though.
Man, I'm actually really excited about this one...
I'm going to write a blog about it now.
Warning...it involves golf.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ooo I like golf, will read (I hope this story includes dragons though, every story must have dragons).

Ohh woo it's empty!

-------
Hmm I got your msn message saying my name, but I am not going to reply because I know what you will ask will be something I want no part in.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I've just found out without this site my life is a little depressing..missed u all ^_^


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back EmptyHeart :squeeze


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Your face is so much prettier than a question mark...cause that's what your avatar was while you were gone.
It is a good thing you didn't tell me you were gonna request a ban, I wouldn't have allowed it.
:hug


My blog is up, I'm really high and I've been trying to come up with some new business ideas.
I need to start making me some real money, and I'm never working for anyone but me, so...I gotta think of something that will work.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Welcome back EmptyHeart :squeeze


:squeeze thanks mind_games


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Your face is so much prettier than a question mark...cause that's what your avatar was while you were gone.
> It is a good thing you didn't tell me you were gonna request a ban, I wouldn't have allowed it.
> :hug
> 
> ...


Aww game I missed ya..and yeah I didn't tell anyone about the ban, I was going to deactivate my account but I knew that wouldn't help anything!
Lol it was a ? Mark..how weird.
I'm glad your feeling pretty good these days and getting your life on track


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> I've just found out without this site my life is a little depressing..missed u all ^_^


welcome back!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Kilts are cool :d


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

zomgz said:


> Kilts are cool :d


I agree! I have one but I'm not wearing it this time of year.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> I agree! I have one but I'm not wearing it this time of year.


I swear I've seen a picture of you in one...or I may have dreamt that. :um


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I swear I've seen a picture of you in one...or I may have dreamt that. :um


probably one of your dreams :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why do yall talk so much ****...its fun to play but you also have to be serious...or maybe we're serious offline


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel pretty positive today.  What a nice change.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

WineKitty said:


> I feel pretty positive today.  What a nice change.


:high5


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> I agree! I have one but I'm not wearing it this time of year.


this is a great website to read all about men and kilts =] very interesting and makes sense!  

http://www.kiltmen.com/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

zomgz said:


> this is a great website to read all about men and kilts =] very interesting and makes sense!
> 
> http://www.kiltmen.com/


I like this!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd much rather have Friday's double chemistry today in the morning. I have only one evening lesson on Mondays.

Why do I have to have such an annoying timetable?:roll


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> why do yall talk so much ****


^im sorry about that...i was a lil annoyed for some reason


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

should i stay or should i go?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have had a HUGE revelation. HUGE.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Monday morning! It's 8F/-13c outside! It's time to go to work! :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

go away people! i want to go for a run, but i can't when you're all standing in front of my house T_T


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

liarsclub said:


> Anybody who wants to hate me had to apply before noon some days ago. Anybody who wants to be a sadistic jerk well I'm not sure if I'm still taking applications for that.


good!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> go away people! i want to go for a run, but i can't when you're all standing in front of my house T_T


i hope you have fun jogging


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Science labs are not my thing!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> go away people! i want to go for a run, but i can't when you're all standing in front of my house T_T


We're never leaving. We need a new home for the wayward girls. the last one was destroyed in a hale of underclothes and cigarettes. And the tunnel collapsed, thusly collapsing what was left.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Science labs are not my thing!


ah, nothing like the smell of acetone, i've spent so much time in labs i swear i'm addicted to the smell (makes me a wee bit high).

OOOOO, 100 post by me, celebration time, :hb:drunk


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

citizenerased1987 said:


> OOOOO, 100 post by me, celebration time, :hb:drunk


congrats!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, I once (naively) thought I knew which guy were considered attractive (by looks). However, after hearing some girls' opinions on some guys, I realised (and I spelt reali*s*ed just fine....and also "SPELT"!) I knew absolutely zilch.

Interesting....

(Especially looking at it from an evolutionary point of view...or maybe not...OK, I'll just stop here!)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Science labs are not my thing!


Do they make you wear lab coats?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I really wonder why my father forced me to do martial arts from the age of 4-11.

Well, I do know his way of thinking is pretty primitive...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I need money.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why aren't the mods online when I'm trying to request a ban for myself. Ugh.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ i still don't get the purpose of banning yourself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well this place is an addiction!!! cya soon hadron


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So that I wouldn't be able to post anymore.

I guess I lost a bit of my discipline, so I need this ban in order to stop this site from being a distraction.

BTW - post number 666. HAHA.

Oh, and forgot to say - See you everyone!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Forget the past...MOVE ON!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Cyaa soon hadron!  you'll be missed haha


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

how come fast food restaurants don't post their hours on their websites?????


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Ahaha. That was funny.
Bill Simmons is maybe the funniest guy alive, right now, in my opinion.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just saw my first Olympics offical dudes on the skytrain today, all tripped out with their badges and olympic coats and hats and stuff.

It's almost exactly the same as passing the cool kids in the hallway in highschool. You're secretly in awe, but trying not to show it, trying to think of ways to glance in their direction, wondering where they are off to.

Friday!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I just saw my first Olympics offical dudes on the skytrain today, all tripped out with their badges and olympic coats and hats and stuff.
> 
> It's almost exactly the same as passing the cool kids in the hallway in highschool. You're secretly in awe, but trying not to show it, trying to think of ways to glance in their direction, wondering where they are off to.
> 
> Friday!


As much as I love hockey, it kinda sucks that these games will be defined here on whether or not we win Gold in Men's hockey.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, what am I doing? x_x


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

i want a Kitten.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> i want a Kitten.


i want a puppy!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> i want a Kitten.


Would me dressing up as one suffice?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Would me dressing up as one suffice?


If you purr and claw cutely and things then yes.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Taking lecture notes with your non-dominant hand is difficult.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't wait for alice and wonderland!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Can't wait for alice and wonderland!!!!


Yes!!! Going to be so awesome, art work and creepyness of it is looking great.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

"You've got roll with punches to get to what's real. . "

~Van Halen "Jump"~


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes!!! Going to be so awesome, art work and creepyness of it is looking great.


Jonny depp never fails to amaze me with the characters he plays.
I loved him in Edward Scissor hands!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The search tag cloud is fun to read.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I agree


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grub said:


> aklakalkakalkaoidokowmksllksalklklaklklklakalklkjimksj3iokwjslklaklklklklaklklk:blank
> 
> kaokalkwoskalkaljlkaojklaklklk:afr
> 
> ...


Sesame Street has been brought to you today by the letters A and J :yes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Taking lecture notes with your non-dominant hand is difficult.


What happened to your other hand?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> What happened to your other hand?


Wankers cramp


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

WHEN will it end?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

epril said:


> WHEN will it end?


When he realises his hand is not a machine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha opcorn - wow :um :hide :spit


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm living in the cell of a ****ty asylum.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't be sad, Don't be sad...everythings going to be...UGH :'(


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> What happened to your other hand?


I attacked my tendons with mechanical pencils because I am brilliant.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't top that. :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Guess i'll log in and play a little before i go sleep. I won't sleep if i go to bed now anyway.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't seem to get up before 10 lately. :|


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Chocolate time! Best part of the day so far. I need something to calm my nerves.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm really weak then. I love sleep. I had a real weird dream last night.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Can't seem to get up before 10 lately. :|


Been the same, up at 11 last few days. Set the alarm for 6 and forced myself to get up early today though.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

...I can't seem to get up before 2pm...:um


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Care to share your dream game?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I actually forget most of the details, I just know I had...fun. I got sad when I woke up and realized it wasn't real.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cannot wait to have a day off.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Time to apply for jobs...sigh.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

All the signs at the moment are saying that I should just give up. Good thing I don't believe in signs!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Time to apply for jobs...sigh.


Sigh, sames. Starting to get weary of it and each rejection notification kills the motivation just that little more.

Good luck SJ!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Sigh, sames. Starting to get weary of it and each rejection notification kills the motivation just that little more.
> 
> Good luck SJ!!!


Thanks, good luck to you too Ospi.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Time to apply for jobs...sigh.


Goodluck strawberry!
I remember just last month I filled over 20 job application and barely heard any responses...although walmart accepted me...LOL not surprising!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Goodluck strawberry!
> I remember just last month I filled over 20 job application and barely heard any responses...although walmart accepted me...LOL not surprising!


Yeah, I remember when I was looking for a part time job it was always McDonald's/KFC that replied, never any of the places that I would've preferred to work at. :b

Thanks for the good luck.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I want my laptop back.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

x_x


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Prepare for the onset of anti valentines day threads.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

YAY, kane show tv tomorrow

wowsers, maryland's really getting ****ed up by these storms


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Prepare for the onset of anti valentines day threads.


Stock up on candy hearts to read in order to counter the negativity?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Stock up on candy hearts to read in order to counter the negativity?


Nah I just got a shedload of popcorn and eyeroll smilies saved up.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Nah I just got a shedload of popcorn and eyeroll smilies saved up.


Translation please. :b


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

At least when I wake up early feeling sick, there are always a few Aussies to take it out on.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't wait til this day is over, I can't wait until I finish this ****ing assignment, I just wanna get my night class critique over with and get home to watch Lost tonight. And I have nothing to eat!! I may have to force myself to go to the cafeteria and buy something.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

letitrock said:


> I can't wait til this day is over, I can't wait until I finish ****ing this assignment, I just wanna get my night class critique over with and get home to watch Lost tonight. And I have nothing to eat!! I may have to force myself to go to the cafeteria and buy something.


cant stop looking at your avatar! Ö_Ö


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

4 exams in two days is enough to exhaust anyone. Why must all my professors give tests at the same time?!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Gaga dollar bills y'all


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

On a hot summer night would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i hate the "creative" tasks my teacher loves to give us.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> On a hot summer night would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


Will he offer me his mouth?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> Will he offer me his mouth?


Yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooooodddddd I am sooooo booooooooooooooooooooooooorred.

someone. get me out of this hellhole. I have a full bottle of water (tap, not spring), a half full box of green tea bags, various office implements, a dirty eating utensil, and a coffee cup shaped coaster. Surely that is mega ransom to someone. Please release me.

This kind of interminable, day after day boredom is not good for my stress levels.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"You're all gonna die down here." - Aura


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes


Will he offer me his teeth?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh sweet mercy. an hour and 15 minutes to go. give me strength.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

leonardess said:


> oh sweet mercy. an hour and 15 minutes to go. give me strength.


*gives strength* :b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*This makes grin*





.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

laura024 said:


> *gives strength* :b


thanks. I'm feeling better already. and these paper clips I'm grinding to dust with my teeth? Quite tasty.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

off to buy an external hardrive to store all of my negative thoughts in...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It continues to snow! :banana


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Wish me luck! I head home in 10 minutes.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Why can't we all just look the same, like bugs. I don't care if it would be boring, at least no one would be judged by or feel bad about their appearance.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You had absolutely no ****ing reason to say one word to me.. You don't know me, I was in the middle of doing something, and I HATE people. All of them. So keep your stupid comments to yourself.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> You had absolutely no ****ing reason to say one word to me.. You don't know me, I was in the middle of doing something, and I HATE people. All of them. So keep your stupid comments to yourself.


:squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> Will he offer me his teeth?


Yes


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't felt anxiety in school at all lately. Everything seems the same, though. I'm still always tired, bored and quiet. I don't really want to hang out with any of my friends anymore either, but I don't like the library, so I just float around to different people I know trying to find someone interesting. Apathy anyone?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The smiley going down the toilet is quite disturbing to me.

:flush


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^yeah but that is one cleeeen toilet.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

One tequila, two tequila, three tequila, floor.uke


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

quiet0lady said:


> "Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica"


^Hahahahaha. His impression of Jim is just as precious.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Hahahahaha. His impression of Jim is just as precious.


Hahah definitely. Dwight's facial expressions are priceless. I was bored and just watched that episode today... ahh, never gets old.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay. I'm done.

BYE EVERYONE!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ugh...worst day in a while.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Okay. I'm done.
> 
> BYE EVERYONE!




I have to leave for an interview in 30 minutes. I don't even feel that nervous.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^Good luck!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes


Will he offer me his jaws?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

thewall said:


> Why can't we all just look the same, like bugs. I don't care if it would be boring, at least no one would be judged by or feel bad about their appearance.


True. 
I'd probably be going in the wrong direction or doing something odd still. :blank



Mercurochrome said:


> Okay. I'm done.
> 
> BYE EVERYONE!


BYE (is this a little goodbye or a looooong goodbye?)



huh said:


> ugh...worst day in a while.


Hope tomorrow is better, make up for today.



strawberryjulius said:


> I have to leave for an interview in 30 minutes. I don't even feel that nervous.


Hope you went well and get the job.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> Will he offer me his jaws?


Yes


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

I hate commuting. I hate the trains. I hate the Tube. God only knows how I will survive today. Must leave this city.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I think we can safely declare today's alchemical sandwich endeavor a success.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Why do I think people, specifically my neighbours, are talking about me? 
And more importantly, why do I still care? 
I can't control their thoughts, their words, only mine.
If they are talking about me, why do they persist in doing it? 
Why does it bother them about what I do or not do? 

I feel I'm under the microscope...again.  I just want to fade away.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My days been nice! 
Got out of work early..talk to some friends 
And my dad and I are getting along excellent!
I love him


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes


Will he offer me his hunger?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Okay. I'm done.
> 
> BYE EVERYONE!


for now or for good? not coming back, or short hiatus??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Will he offer me his hunger?


o for crying out loud, take the whole damn wolf already. jeez.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not sure how that went...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> Will he offer me his hunger?


Yes!



leonardess said:


> o for crying out loud, take the whole damn wolf already. jeez.


In time!!!



strawberryjulius said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure how that went...


How did you feel beforehand? Good luck with the result, fingers crossed!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes!
> 
> In time!!!
> 
> How did you feel beforehand? Good luck with the result, fingers crossed!


I felt fine until I was sitting with the interviewer, haha. My anticipatory anxiety is less intense these days..but then when I actually get there I fall to pieces, lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

things are good...but i have a lil restlessness


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Did I really just hold my breath for two minutes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zeddicus said:


> Did I really just hold my breath for two minutes?


:afr OMG, breathe!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

It's like she wants me to be her boyfriend, but she doesn't want to be my girlfriend.
Ha!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I got ice in my veins, blood in my eyes
Hate in my heart, love in my mind
I've seen nights full of pain, days of the same
You keep the sunshine, save me the rain


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Game 7 said:


> It's like she wants me to be her boyfriend, but she doesn't want to be my girlfriend.
> Ha!


how many girls are you after?! just one? sorry, I had to ask. I'm not after anyone IRL if you're wondering.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> how many girls are you after?! just one? sorry, I had to ask. I'm not after anyone IRL if you're wondering.


All of them! :lol

...can it be IRL if you met online, then in person, but haven't seen each other in years?
If so, just one, IRL.
Online, there are plenty of girls that I think are amazing...but they either have boyfriends, live too far away, or both.

I'm tired of being alone so if any ladies want my resume....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^hmmm... wouldn't they still be far away if ladies took your resume??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can men apply?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> ^^hmmm... wouldn't they still be far away if ladies took your resume??


Life isn't set in stone. Things can change. 
Plus, they'd have to really like my resume.
It's quite bland.



Ospi said:


> Can men apply?


:lol :mushy...:lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Life isn't set in stone. Things can change.
> Plus, they'd have to really like my resume.
> It's quite bland.
> 
> :lol :mushy...:lol


He's quite the lover, just so you know.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *epril*  
_Will he offer me his hunger?_
Yes!

Again, will he offer me his hunger??


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Someone has been listening to Meatloaf. 300 Lbs of round sound!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> Originally Posted by *epril*
> _Will he offer me his hunger?_
> Yes!
> 
> Again, will he offer me his hunger??


Yes!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I like girls. I like talking to girls. Is that a crime?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes!!


And will he starve without me????!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> And will he starve without me????!!!


Yes!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes!!


And does he love me? :heart


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> And does he love me? :heart


yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> yes


Yes!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> Yes!


On a hot summer night would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ospi said:


> On a hot summer night would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


Yes!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> Yes!


....I bet you to say that to all the boys....


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You know Ospi, with all that buildup of excitement, I have an even greater crush on you! 

:wink


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

If your life started flashing before yours eyes, wouldn't you start to wonder if you're dying or something?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I'm improving. What once took an hour now takes 20 minutes. Hopefully I get even better so I can put my contacts in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

The sun has been up an hour now. I guess I can go to sleep now so that I don't have to see that an actual society exists beyond my bedroom walls.
If I see any of you in my dreams, don't be shy...say hello. :yes
Especially _you_...
Yes, you.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> The sun has been up an hour now. I guess I can go to sleep now so that I don't have to see that an actual society exists beyond my bedroom walls.
> If I see any of you in my dreams, don't be shy...say hello. :yes
> Especially _you_...
> Yes, you.


Aww I always say hi. Although I do need to ask you why I was covering my privates with a bunch of flowers......


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm trying to act like I'm not naive.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

epril said:


> You know Ospi, with all that buildup of excitement, I have an even greater crush on you!
> 
> :wink


Me too!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Someone has been listening to Meatloaf. 300 Lbs of round sound!


have they seen paradise by the dashboard light?

We used to call him Meat Pickle - Fat out of Hell.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> hugs!


thanks a lot!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Those...were not pleasant dreams.
This is going to be a long night.


----------



## ProfessorBeefheart (Feb 10, 2010)

Why is it that when i pick my nose...its full again in a few minutes?!?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I think this is the first time I've ever had a 6-day weekend. I do believe some serious celebration is in order.

Also, I bought lemon verbena dryer sheets today! My clothes will be smelling wonderful for the foreseeable future.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

How many days until March 9?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why do we love the ones you hurt us and hurt the ones who love us?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Man. Maaaaaan. I just got taken to SCHOOL. Prof's comments at the end of my French assignment:

Perfectionist, it would have been nice if you had thought to take the time to proof read your paper.

Ouch man. Ouch. If you'll excuse me, I'm off to lick my wounds.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Why do we love the ones you hurt us and hurt the ones who love us?


:hug


Perfectionist said:


> Man. Maaaaaan. I just got taken to SCHOOL. Prof's comments at the end of my French assignment:
> 
> Perfectionist, it would have been nice if you had thought to take the time to proof read your paper.
> 
> Ouch man. Ouch. If you'll excuse me, I'm off to lick my wounds.


:hug


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

*pineapple* juice FTW


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Hot Kool Aid. I'm tempted to try it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trying to stay awake - it is too windy and too much snow on the ground to go for a run.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Those...were not pleasant dreams.
> This is going to be a long night.


Were they about me? :b


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I really hope my high school Latin teacher remembers me, because otherwise, that email I just sent him asking advice on teacher certification will become very awkward...


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

god. :|


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

No more snow, please. :no


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I wish things were simplier.

I wish I held my tongue better.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, I'm forever tethered to a person who constantly embarrasses me. That really is the story of my life. Why does _this_ have to be my thing.

new plot? Maybe I could be a king with some daughters...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It was a decent day today which means something isn't right here. :sus


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I keep seeing the same guy coming into where I work at....and he decides to always come up to me to ring up his things :/


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

D11 said:


> Hope tomorrow is better, make up for today.


Thanks  Today was a little better.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

"Sometimes I could really use an elephant trunk."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Had a nice chat with the man from cervical cancer Australia today.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've ran 11 miles over the past two days!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it so much to ask for a simple yet harmonious existence? I don't even have to be happy. I'd be content to live by myself for the rest of my life if it meant absolutely zero anxiety. Just provide me the basic necessities. I'd even be happy to meditate for eight hours everyday for the rest of my life. Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

ego-obsessed technological dystopia.
try to get that out of your head.
internet break to follow.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

This is so boring.

Someone talk to me.





I have candy.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^you had a lucky 777th post 

..maybe I came here with too high of expectations.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Is it so much to ask for a simple yet harmonious existence? I don't even have to be happy. I'd be content to live by myself for the rest of my life if it meant absolutely zero anxiety. Just provide me the basic necessities. I'd even be happy to meditate for eight hours everyday for the rest of my life. Is that so much to ask for?





Zeddicus said:


> This is so boring.
> 
> Someone talk to me.
> 
> I have candy.


This was my exact attitude at age 19.
So a year or so later, I quit work, did nothing for 2 years, then have been on disability for the last 4 years.
I live the life you claim you want to live...but this is not living. Don't waste 6 years like I did.

...now where is my candy?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Zeddicus said:


> This is so boring.
> 
> Someone talk to me.
> 
> I have candy.


I'll talk.. but I'll pass on the candy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

....is the candy in that unmarked white van over there?

Should I go see?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry everyone, StrawberryJulius took all of my candy. She has a certain fondness for sweets and baked goods.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That bich!!!

Anyway, I have candy in my van:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Sorry everyone, StrawberryJulius took all of my candy. She has a certain fondness for sweets and baked goods.


:afr

Oops..


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> :afr
> 
> Oops..


This explains where all my gingersnaps got off to...


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't worry ladies, I'll take you all to the candy shop.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

.....oh my god.

That is honestly one of my favorite ads I have ever seen. And I watch a lot of commercials.

Also that guy is ridiculously delicious.

I'm on a horse!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> .....oh my god.
> 
> That is honestly one of my favorite ads I have ever seen. And I watch a lot of commercials.
> 
> ...


I agree.
I almost never view YouTube videos posted on here, but I trust you and Prudence...that commercial needs to be on TV here, and soon.
Maybe the best commercial I've ever seen...ever.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mmm, tv needs more shirtless men. I'm tired of half-naked women.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Mmm, tv needs more shirtless men. I'm tired of half-naked women.


I'm tired of half naked women too...mostly the half they choose to show. Switch it up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep, we might as well have half-nudity equal.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I guess I'll make my 999th post here.  Is it just me or is chumminess up by 50% tonight?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Chumminess should be at 100% at all times!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> Chumminess should be at 100% at all times!


True, but sometimes you end up feeling crummy after trying to be chummy, well I do sometimes anyway.

I'm so tired, I think I'll drop dead, I mean fall asleep. Gooodniiight, lovers. ah what I creep I am.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

prudence said:


> hisssssss!
> 
> b)


..hey!

...go to sleep. :b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

prudence said:


> Heh, unrelated to candy...


Yeah, I found this one a couple days ago, will not try to deny it's ridiculous levels of awesome. Heterosexual men across the globe now live their lives in constant fear of meeting this righteous hombre and being swiftly and brutally emasculated.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

prudence said:


> Yes!
> Maybe it just me, but I'd love to lick his stomach. Two reasons.
> 1. he's sexy and 2. he looks like he'd taste sweet.
> Number 2 probably wouldn't even exist if strawberry hadn't ripped
> ...


I actually just devoured the man in the video, oopsy daisy..:b


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

...I'm on a donkey.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

prudence said:


> Heh, unrelated to candy...


:lol made my night


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> ...I'm on a donkey.


You're what now?

I threatened my boyfriend about eating him. He doesn't believe me. Who wants to help pluck out the hairs? :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Night!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeez, two weeks out and I don't recognize anybody. Seems all the cool people banned themselves or left.  Couldn't live without me, I guess. :teeth

Except for anybody who's reading this. You're still cool and still here.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Jeez, two weeks out and I don't recognize anybody. Seems all the cool people banned themselves or left.  Couldn't live without me, I guess. :teeth
> 
> Except for anybody who's reading this. You're still cool and still here.


Welcome back!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Welcome back!


Aww, thanks! :squeeze About a three days into the ban I realized what an awful mistake I made. Trust me, SAS withdrawal is a _serious_ medical condition that warrants deep investigation. Somebody needs to get on that before the lawsuits start coming in.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Rawrrrrr 2 days. :mushy


2pm Jill, 2pm.

Hmm I amz teh drunkies. i played poker tonight and I won a hand, yes I poopsicly won a hand.

Oh and then some dich niches wanted to pick a fight with me, the convo went something like this:

Them: "oi, where are you going?"
me: "toilet"
them: "what you going to do in there?"
me: "empty my bladder!"
them: "come here and say that!"
me: "no, I would prefer to go to the toilet"
them: "want to take this outside?"
me: "no I would prefer to take it to the toilet"

And thus I went to the toilet.

Top night.

Top blokes.

Top life.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> 2pm Jill, 2pm.
> 
> Hmm I amz teh drunkies. i played poker tonight and I won a hand, yes I poopsicly won a hand.
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

8:50am, sun is shining...can only mean one thing...it's bed time.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

**** erectus.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

if a cop was on fire, who do you think would arrive first. 

a) ambulance 
b) fire department 
c) cops


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

"I'm a leaf on the wind!"


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> "I'm a leaf on the wind!"


and i sing, you wanna join? what do you bring?
with you, im sick fool, we animals the whole world's a big zoo
alpha male, im the shadow and you the pale 
was angry now the music's changed
:idea


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Aww, thanks! :squeeze About a three days into the ban I realized what an awful mistake I made. Trust me, SAS withdrawal is a _serious_ medical condition that warrants deep investigation. Somebody needs to get on that before the lawsuits start coming in.


Welcome back, and I hope you learn from your mistake! :lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, Alexander McQueen committed suicide.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm no good at this.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Getting off work early today . Screw you work!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^

Nice


*** 

If wishes were fishes we'd all cast nets into the sea


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

God, I'm such an idiot. I accidentally bought _Diet_ V8 Splash instead of the regular kind. This is exactly the kind of stupid, careless thing that I'll beat myself up all day over. I suck.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I got asked to a dance today. I haven't been to a dance in 3 years because I hate them. I also don't like the guy who asked me, but I said yes anyway, because I don't know how to turn people down nicely. This is all kinds of ****ty.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus Christ they've got Wal-mart pimped out for Valentine's Day. I should know better than to go in there this time of year....or any time of the year actually. uke


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I got asked to a dance today. I haven't been to a dance in 3 years because I hate them. I also don't like the guy who asked me, but I said yes anyway, because I don't know how to turn people down nicely. This is all kinds of ****ty.


You say it's all kinds of lame, but isn't it also kind of neat that someone asked you to go? Someone showing that kind of interest is nothing to sneeze at.



shadowmask said:


> Jesus Christ they've got Wal-mart pimped out for Valentine's Day. I should know better than to go in there this time of year....or any time of the year actually. uke


Walmart is a scary place indeed. I can only hope one never comes to my town.

----------------------------------
My present came in today! Time to get my wrap on.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

The manager at our walmart shanked a coworker and no one did anything except one person, and they fired her for telling. O_O!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

and now the phase of staying awake most of the day starts


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

thewall said:


> Wow, Alexander McQueen committed suicide.





somethinginthewind said:


> what!!!!!!!!


Read that this morning also. Wth?! Made me more depressed.

Why are people dropping like flies, and by their own hand? :cry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Uh, I didn't get the job. Oh well, let's keep trying.

How do I manage to be this positive? Who knows.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i am perfect the way i am...even with my faults...is it ok to say that?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I am so tired of this ****. ><


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Roberto said:


> I am so tired of this ****. ><


:hs


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

If I ever get over this thing, I think I'll be okay.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> When I get over this thing, I think I'll be okay.


Fixed.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lol, my poor EeePC I turned into a router needs a break


```
[email protected]:~$ who -b
         system boot  2009-08-19 18:05
```


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

inna sense said:


> :hs


I don't wanna shake your hand. I don't care if you are a guy. Give me a kiss :cuddle you're world is turned upside down without warning and you uncover personal truth. something you never feel in the comfort of day to day BS humdrum existence and transitory fleeting BS thoughts. it punches you square in the face and the world is over, and even if it is not you are tired and don't care. maybe you just want to get excited or upset about something for once because you are human being and you are supposed to be dramatic and you are supposed to care. You don't say 'oh well, that's too bad. okay.' over something you care about. Unless you are a ****ing zombie, which I am not convinced a lot of people aren't.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm too tired to go to midnight madness tonight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I'm too tired to go to midnight madness tonight.


I'm intrigued as to what midnight madness involves!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ospi said:


> I'm intrigued as to what midnight madness involves!!


Well...

It's just a big event on campus that happens at midnight every Thursday night. A lot if it involves themed dances, but sometimes they go to places like ice rinks and arcades.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That sounds pretty awesome actually, strange they would hold something so late though, fridays must be very tiring for a lot of people


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah. Some lucky people don't have class early Friday morning though.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Uh, I didn't get the job. Oh well, let's keep trying.
> 
> How do I manage to be this positive? Who knows.


:hug
You stay positive because being negative won't help anything and you know it. :yes
Keep trying.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> Drivers start your engines.... Daytona Sunday.


<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 x infinity


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Besides going to school, I'm rather shack wacky. If only I had a banjo and lot's of cats. I would feel complete.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

you will NOT ruin my day you b!tchhh! 
 hee he


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> :hug
> You stay positive because being negative won't help anything and you know it. :yes
> Keep trying.


True. :b Thanks for the support.

I just received an email from my mother, aren't I lucky?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> you will NOT ruin my day you b!tchhh!
> hee he


Them's fighting words


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I wish I had sign language class more than one day a week. It's so much fun!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Cool! I have always wanted to learn.

I am burnt oooooout.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

must not let pressure build up.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been living on pretty much nothing because I was like a dollar overdrafted.

Then I got hit by a $132 overdraft fee. I will never recover. Oh God.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I've been living on pretty much nothing because I was like a dollar overdrafted.
> 
> Then I got hit by a $132 overdraft fee. I will never recover. Oh God.


Ouch. How does that work? I only get charged like a dollar or two .. or maybe 5, I dunno, but its no more than 5.

---

"You have nice veins. You should donate blood."

lol


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

njodis said:


> I think I was Hitler in a past life.


I think I'm related to you O_O!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> **** erectus.


That's just plain nasty.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> "I'm a leaf on the wind!"


"I'm a tee' in the way..."


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Ouch. How does that work? I only get charged like a dollar or two .. or maybe 5, I dunno, but its no more than 5.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I didn't realize I had no money and bought coffee, lunch, a soda at a gas station and a pack of cigarettes. All at different places. $30 overdraft fee for each.

Edit: That's actually a lie. I knew I had no money. I was meeting a friend for lunch, and had about twenty dollars in cash on me to pay. But he left his wallet at home. And because I am an idiot I didn't tell him that I had absolutely no money and *couldn't* cover him. Usually I'll pay sometimes, he'll pay sometimes, it all works out in the end. It's not like he's mooching or anything, he's paid for my food a fair amount.

It's gonna be so awkward because he's likely gonna find out. I don't have the money for food, and have eaten all my white rice and cheese and everything I had before debt happened. So I'm gonna have to beg him for like a meal a day or something, because I just have nothing. I hate being in this situation, but I don't actually have any food left.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Ouch. How does that work? I only get charged like a dollar or two .. or maybe 5, I dunno, but its no more than 5.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


You changed colour again! :b

Uh, I got rejected 3 times today, lol. Ouch!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

What the ****, I should just tell him. I deposited $100 into my account, which is all the money I'll have for another week. He'll probably spot me the $30 and give me some food. I'm being a bit ridiculous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

42,000 posts?! Good Lord! :fall


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My head feels funny. :sus


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey apparently I'm at 2500 posts. 

LOOK OUT MMAN I'M COMING TO GETCHA.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Hey apparently I'm at 2500 posts.
> 
> LOOK OUT MMAN I'M COMING TO GETCHA.


If I don't get there first!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Pfft I will take you down.

I post like...1.1 entire times a day. I am unstoppable.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

^

O rly


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I post 19 times a day. I figure I deserve a gold star if I can get it to 20 per day.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I really wish I could spin my seat around by 180° whenever I go in reverse. It'd be so much easier. In fact, just give me a keyboard and mouse. I'd rather drive my with with a keyboard and mouse instead of a steering wheel and gas/brake pedals. Maybe I could even make do with an Xbox controller.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I get too nostaglic and yearny late at night.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I didn't realize I had no money and bought coffee, lunch, a soda at a gas station and a pack of cigarettes. All at different places. *$30 overdraft fee for each*.
> ...Usually I'll pay sometimes, he'll pay sometimes, it all works out in the end. It's not like he's mooching or anything, he's paid for my food a fair amount.


Wow a fee per overdraft transaction. Is that the best deal they have for overdraft coverage? Is it even worth it at that fee rate? Just surprised its so high, is all.

I'm sure if you already have that type of friendship where you've proven you're good for money issues it won't be a big deal for him.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Wow a fee per overdraft transaction. Is that the best deal they have for overdraft coverage? Is it even worth it at that fee rate? Just surprised its so high, is all.
> 
> I'm sure if you already have that type of friendship where you've proven you're good for money issues it won't be a big deal for him.


My bank won't let me use my debit card to charge more than is in my account.
I can overdraft at an ATM up to $100 for a $5 charge, though.
$30 per charge is outrageous.
Change banks, bezoomny!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You changed colour again! :b
> 
> Uh, I got rejected 3 times today, lol. Ouch!


Aww you noticed :kiss I think I'll keep that avatar and just change colours from time to time.

I can only handle about one job rejection every two weeks or so. Well done on keeping it up!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Aww you noticed :kiss I think I'll keep that avatar and just change colours from time to time.
> 
> I can only handle about one job rejection every two weeks or so. Well done on keeping it up!


GOOD. I like this one. Even though I get distracted for 10 minutes. Thank goodness it only takes 10 minutes. :um

..Kidding.

Will it change depending on your mood? :b


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The way people with Australian accents pronounce the long O.

It sounds so funny.

: P


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Game 7 said:


> My bank won't let me use my debit card to charge more than is in my account.
> I can overdraft at an ATM up to $100 for a $5 charge, though.
> ..
> Change banks, bezoomny!


Yes that's pretty much what I have.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

RandomPosts thread!! You're sinking down the New Posts list! Noooooooooo. I can't let that happen! If this doesn't work, I'm wetting my lips for the kiss of life. Anything for you, randomposts thread. Some people say you're not as random as you used to be but I don't care!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

This thread should have a thing that doesn't let it go to Page 2 on New Posts. It should always be forced to stay on Page 1. 

I wonder if I can manage to get the "50 posts in 24 hours, get a life" message again tonight. I'll die trying.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> This thread should have a thing that doesn't let it go to Page 2 on New Posts. It should always be forced to stay on Page 1.
> 
> I wonder if I can manage to get the "50 posts in 24 hours, get a life" message again tonight. I'll die trying.


I'll get there first!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Quick I need a screen name for a site.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Klonopin! Noo. Clonaze..-NO! proper screen names...

Something that lets on that I have anxiety or am quiet maybe, but conveys it in a positive manner.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

TUMBLEWEED! yessssssssss

edit: "Ooo, that name's taken. Try one of these: tumbleweed_taco, tumbleweed_pal, i_am_tumbleweed, needy_tumbleweed, bag_o_tumbleweed" :no
I wanted tumbleweed!! :mum


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am so...excited.
I am watching the Golf Network...it's just infomercials right now.
But they just advertised a new "reality" show, starting March 2nd...

...Being John Daly.

I can not wait.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

There's a really hot guy in my religion class. I swear to God he stares me down whenever I talk to the teacher after class, it's odd. That could just be my paranoia though, he might not actually be staring me down. I finally sat next to him yesterday, so that was a triumph for me. Hopefully one of these days I'll manage to speak to him.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You shouldn't be swearing to god while you are in his class bez!!!! Well done though!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ospi said:


> You shouldn't be swearing to god while you are in his class bez!!!! Well done though!


If _Religions of Greece and Rome_ is God's class, I must say that God has very strange taste. Thanks!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well that got tiring pretty quick. Why am I freaked out by most of the profiles on there. They seem far more interesting than me and seem to have stuff going on in their lives. I keep forgetting.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really don't give a flying **** what you think of me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I had a nosebleed in class today. Some of the blood is now on my pants. It was embarassing. The end.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think I can- I think I can- I think I can
chaga chaga chaga choo-choo!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I had a nosebleed in class today. Some of the blood is now on my pants. It was embarassing. The end.


Eh I know how that one feels, and when it doesn;t want to stop it's a nightmare. Guess it;s the end of those pants also 



MissMay1977 said:


> I think I can- I think I can- I think I can
> chaga chaga chaga choo-choo!


Wow, welcome back!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I had a nosebleed in class today. Some of the blood is now on my pants. It was embarassing. The end.


That's why you shouldn't think about me in class! :squeeze


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I had a nosebleed in class today. Some of the blood is now on my pants. It was embarassing. The end.


:\


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm _almost_ overwhelmed.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't ignore everyone who pisses me off, then there'd be nothing to read.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Can't ignore everyone who pisses me off, then there'd be nothing to read.


*hugs*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

It's going to be a busy weekend. Starting..NOW. :afr


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ireland WILL beat france thius weekend.
Chelsea WILL beat cardiff this weekend.
I WILL celebrate like there is no tomorrow.


See positive thoughts, or should I say positive random thoughts.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope I'm not setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So little to do and so much time.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

It's not my job to babysit my sister. She's very capable of taking care of herself, but so irresponsible that she won't. NOT my problem. :bash


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

One thousand posts. =)
On that note...time to go daydream and fall asleep. 
What a life.
:yes


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm going to have an EXCELLENT day and nothing or no one will ruin it...I hope not..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Game 7 said:


> One thousand posts. =)
> On that note...time to go daydream and fall asleep.
> What a life.
> :yes


Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tiptoe to the window


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

2 energy drinks is 1 too many...heart and stomach really needs to stop racing.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I was here in the computer lab doing stuff, getting ready to go out to eat and go pick up my mail just cuz I didn't wanna get caught in the elements if it started raining/snowing tonight, then I went to weather.com just to see if it really would snow, and I typed in my zip code, and it said right now there were snow showers, so I was like "what?, it's completely dry right now," so I turned around, and out the window I see that it's totally snowing right now!

That sucks, I barely have anything to eat so I was planning on walking to Arbys but now I can't.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm going to have an EXCELLENT day and nothing or no one will ruin it...I hope not..


Nice to see you back , hope all goes as planned!

I hate it when people walk up to your face with their mouth stuffed with food trying to tell you something. Take 3 steps back, swallow, then speak. I can't understand you anyway when you speak with your mouth full, and it pisses me off when your invading my space to top it off.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Where am I? Where am I? Where am I? ... Oh there I am!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to be in a driving course soon. I think it will be hilarious.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need more practice.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Estelle said:


> I'm going to be in a driving course soon. I think it will be hilarious.


woo good luck and have fun. I had a blast at my driving course, I'm not sure I was meant to be having fun though :um

You know what they say Laura!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol...i remember when i had my driving course...my teacher listened to a sex talk show.
[the entire time]


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

never thought this would come...but i am starting to feel tired.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks 
it's early so i hate to throw my schedule off.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol blonde irish? U should probably share those with the world haha.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So I go to pick up my dog, glance at the girl sitting in the waiting area, and ignore her (as I do with everyone) while I wait for a staff member. A tense minute ticks by, but I'm used to those, so whatever. Staff woman comes, I pay, she tells me that Tucker should be tired and goes to get him. 

Girl waiting in the chair says "I had a rabbit named Tucker." I look at her, she looks at me, I give a half smile, and she says no more. I look away.

..awkward..


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

**** this


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

god, i hate staring at people, i hate staring at people, i HATE staring at people, I stared at one of the s.g.s at school again today, this old guy probably thinks I ****ing like him or some ****, I avoid holding your eyes this whole ****ing quarter, and then today, I happen to look up, and someone's on the escalator, it's you, it's ****ING YOU, only I'm not wearing my glasses so I don't realize it's you at first, so I stare at you for a whole 3 seconds, that's a long *** time to stare at someone when this is the umteenth time I've stared at you, I stared at you cuz I wasn't wearing my _glasses_, I didn't even realize I was staring at you until second 3 when the escalator gets closer, you think I ****ing _like _your sloppy old ***, u think u _know _something about me, something about the quiet girl just because I stared at you, just because you monitor the security cameras, you don't know **** about me, ****, that's what you know about me, ******.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There are a bazillion jobs to look through today, sigh.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

So I'm a little insane. So the heck what? :blank


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


>


 I love this! You guys are so cool! Which one are you?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> There are a bazillion jobs to look through today, sigh.


Better than none! sigh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

FIFTEEN MINUTES UNTIL THE OPENING CEREMONIES!

Holy smokes after seven years it's actually here.

*GO CANADA GO*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

epril said:


> I love this! You guys are so cool! Which one are you?


haha, im not on that level and i probably never will be...but i like the guy that starts at 2:45...he seems genuine and he helps people to stop without them feeling awkward...he just touches them...and then they can calm down again...i wish i knew him in real life


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woooo, LOVE Olympics. Going to be glued to my tv for the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see Team Canada. 
How embarrassing that we've hosted the Olympics twice before but no Gold Medals...yet.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

...wow someone died today doing the Luge? Not surprising, but damn...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, from geogia, poor bugger. Track is so ridiculously dangerous, if they don't do anything about it we could have more serious injuries or worse.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The olympics are cool. I'm not really a sports guy but I can get into it kinda. The opening ceremony is making me feel good. It's great to see people come together and put bull**** aside. Maybe I'm naive. **** it, I'll just be naive. I'll take that over cynicism.

Oh. And I like Bryan Adams. lol


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

^It was very interesting, for me, to see Iran walk in, followed immediately by Israel...considering when our world goes to hell, officially, those two countries will be prominently involved.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I always under-estimate the power of words. Even when they seem like obvious observations and statements. And this coffee sucks.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ah, I hurt my leg while trying to impress some cute girls at the gym :|


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> Ah, I hurt my leg while trying to impress some cute girls at the gym :|


Oh noes, are you okay? Also, how exactly did this happen?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm crying.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

epril said:


> I'm crying.


So was I, a couple of hours ago. You're not alone. I'm hoping yours are happy tears, but either way...:squeeze


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> FIFTEEN MINUTES UNTIL THE OPENING CEREMONIES!
> 
> Holy smokes after seven years it's actually here.
> 
> *GO CANADA GO*


where's canada?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> haha, im not on that level and i probably never will be...but i like the guy that starts at 2:45...he seems genuine and he helps people to stop without them feeling awkward...he just touches them...and then they can calm down again...i wish i knew him in real life


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

epril said:


> I'm crying.


Are you ok?



shadowmask said:


> So was I, a couple of hours ago. You're not alone. I'm hoping yours are happy tears, but either way...:squeeze


Sorry that you're both out of sorts. I also hope everything's ok with you too?

:group


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

k.d Lang <3


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> I'm crying.


Oh no...Not Epril...Hope your ok.

:rub


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> k.d Lang <3


Yeah. It wasn't Jeff Buckley but it was very good.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

epril said:


> I'm crying.


:squeeze **huggglleesss** :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What is the attraction to opera singing??? It hurts my ears.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

God...please make this woman stop singing.
And fix the damn flag, that looks so bad, all caught up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rip


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Great, another song nobody can understand.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Ospi said:


> What is the attraction to *opera singing*??? It hurts my ears.


It sounds like whining. People call it music? .. pffft


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> So was I, a couple of hours ago. You're not alone. I'm hoping yours are happy tears, but either way...:squeeze


Oh, dear. Can't have darling Shadowmask crying! Hug button not working. Hugs to you from me!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It's over already but completely agreed on the opera singing thing. It's pretty awful. It doesn't even sound like any natural expression.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

In a nutshell, kids at school shot bottled water at me a few times today, bus driver accused me of being someone else and tried to refuse me a ride home, and you know who *****ed at me because dinner wasn't on the table. :mum


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Oh no...Not Epril...Hope your ok.
> 
> :rub


 I love you.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

D11 said:


> Are you ok? I'm so happy you asked! Makes me feel so much better!
> 
> Sorry that you're both out of sorts. I also hope everything's ok with you too?
> 
> :group


Thanks for asking!!! I love you too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woops, malfunction with the torch but it got there in the end!!

Wooo, start the olympics!!!!!!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

There he is, everyone. God himself. :yes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Oh noes, are you okay? Also, how exactly did this happen?


Yes, I should be okay. Nothing some sleep can't cure. Thanks for asking  I just ran a bit more than I should have.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> In a nutshell, kids at school shot bottled water at me a few times today, bus driver accused me of being someone else and tried to refuse me a ride home, and you know who *****ed at me because dinner wasn't on the table. :mum


Aww, sorry Epril. Did you forget to bring the spanking paddle again? You can't forget that, its your bread and butter to keep them in line. :teeth

Its weekend now, so try to enjoy it. Sit back and Reeeeeelaxxxxxx 


epril said:


> I love you.


Hehe, I love ya too Epril.



shadowmask said:


> So was I, a couple of hours ago. You're not alone. I'm hoping yours are happy tears, but either way...:squeeze


Sorry, I missed your post Shadowmask. Hope your, haven't talked to you for a good while now. The good news is that it's a new day now and you can start fresh once you get some rest!

---On a side note, I started to get emotional today when watching the movie Eight Below and may have shed a tear or two. Shhhh... don't tell anyone though.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Prakas said:


> ...
> ---On a side note, I started to get emotional today when watching the movie Eight Below and may have shed a tear or two. Shhhh... don't tell anyone though.


You gotta keep it together man! For Sam!!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> Yes, I should be okay. Nothing some sleep can't cure. Thanks for asking  I just ran a bit more than I should have.


Thank heavens. Did you manage to impress the girl?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Best line from the oration: Don't let your luggage define your travels...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> You gotta keep it together man! For Sam!!


I wish I could, it's so hard not too when watching that movie


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> Someone tell me I'm not the only one who isn't all super giddy excited about the olympics. D:


sup /b/rotha? :drunk


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

njodis said:


> Someone tell me I'm not the only one who isn't all super giddy excited about the olympics. D:


I didn't even know they were going on until a few hours ago :/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

njodis said:


> Someone tell me I'm not the only one who isn't all super giddy excited about the olympics. D:


It'd be exciting if I was competing, but watching? Boring.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tsk tsk to the Olympic haters :wife :wife


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol..today i almost got fired for riding in the shopping carts..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey, I'm an active person, lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Lol..today i almost got fired for riding in the shopping carts..


 :high5 :high5 :high5

Too awesome!!!!!!!!!!!

----------------------

Parents offered to take me to Sepang (Malaysia) for the F1 GP there in April, will get to see all my buddies back in Malaysia and maybe even get pit access thanks to contacts!!! wooot.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :high5 :high5 :high5
> 
> Too awesome!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Haha i knoww rightt!!

My friend who also works there was pushing me around haha and my boss he comes out and we just all stare at each other ahha!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Haha i knoww rightt!!
> 
> My friend who also works there was pushing me around haha and my boss he comes out and we just all stare at each other ahha!!


hahaha yeah I remember when I used to work at a plant nursery and a mate worked there we would carry eachother around on the motorized trolleys, TOO MUCH FUN, but wow did we get in trouble.

Good times, good times!!!!

Another :high5 for having a great day!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, I can't believe they blocked the players. I want to watch Naruto Shippuuden illegally, damnit!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> So Wayne Gretzky is referred to as "the great one" in Canada?


He's referred to as that throughout the hockey world, even in Russia. It's his nickname.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone's smoking, I like the smell..it reminds me of my auntie. Sigh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, just realised that no, I can't download anything onto my computer because I do not have enough space. Oops.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Ugh, I can't believe they blocked the players. I want to watch Naruto Shippuuden illegally, damnit!


Hey, that's horrible! The artists need your financial support!:wife

*opens bittorrent*....:tiptoe


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Hey, that's horrible! The artists need your financial support!:wife
> 
> *opens bittorrent*....:tiptoe


Haha! I really would support them if I had the money.  I need to feed my addiction somehow, though. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Haha! I really would support them if I had the money.  I need to feed my addiction somehow, though. :b


Dw you will get an angry email from your ISP for illegal downloading soon enough! I got one


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm creeped out that they can check that. o.0


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm creeped out that they can check that. o.0


If you knew what they knew you wouldn't even touch the internet. It was actually paramount pictures who contacted my ISP about me, yes a company in the USA caught me.

There is no privacy in the internet.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Having a lot of mid-air collisions tonight? Its me trying to swat you down you lil ****!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

<this post reserved for a RIP..>


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> What do you even say to something like that? A stranger's dead pet rabbit. I literally don't know how to respond to that without sounding like a weirdo.
> 
> "It's a nice name."
> 
> ...


That's why I didn't respond. She was definitely giving off a weird vibe. Like socially awkward, without the anxiety. Never a good idea to put one of those in a room with me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

LostInReverie said:


> That's why I didn't respond. She was definitely giving off a weird vibe. Like socially awkward, without the anxiety. Never a good idea to put one of those in a room with me.


Assuming that's you in your avatar, I like your glasses.  I need to get myself some new ones.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you. I do too. In fact, the glass needs to be replaced, but I can't seem to part with them to get it done.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I think when God made me, he screwed up my build and took the wrong skills. Should have followed a guide, my man. Now you're stuck with a useless char taking up a char slot. You will have to delete me if you want to re-roll a better one.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why was Game7 permanently banned?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

OW OW OW OW OW my head really hurts! I drank lots of water so I'm not dehydrated, and I ate a banana, took my citalopram and a paracetamol and codeine tablet, and now my head still hurts and I feel sick. Ow ow ow. 

Sorry for whining. Ow.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> Think I may need a change of scenery. Wondering about Australia.


We would love to have you!!!!!

Game7 banned???????


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You have to smile through all the tears and remember there will be better days.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Why was Game7 permanently banned?


he too??  jesus.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

"cheer up" my father told me today and I told him to go stick his ****s in a toaster.


nah, i did not really, but i wanted to.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

citizenerased1987 said:


> "cheer up" my father told me today and I told him to go stick his ****s in a toaster.
> 
> nah, i did not really, but i wanted to.


lol...What's wrong?

We all have bad days, hopefully it'll get better. Hang in there.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

ive said it before and ill say it again , if you think your alive then your better off dead.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

!!!!! AHHHHHHH !!!!! * throws phone across the room in frustration *

I hate awkward phone calls so much. I just can't talk over the phone anymore.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I want to travel and do as much as I can, I don't care if I have to do it alone. There's no way I'm being stuck on this ****ty island forever.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Estelle said:


> I want to travel and do as much as I can, I don't care if I have to do it alone. There's no way I'm being stuck on this ****ty island forever.


 :high5 It's certainly something everyone should do in their life, go experience what else the world has to offer outside of your own country, it's an amazing place out there!!
--------

Also, lol, guess that is that mrs that's that.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

too many ****ing gummy bears!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ospi said:


> Game7 banned???????


it's news to me too. it didn't seem to take very long either.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

letitrock said:


> too many ****ing gummy bears!


^I didn't think this was possible for the longest time, but it definitely is.

...7 cups of gummy bears in 2 minutes is just too much.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm going to London in three weeks and I won't even get the chance to go to the Ministry of Sound. Unless I'm being real sneaky...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Why was Game7 permanently banned?


I'm guessing because a permanent ban is actually meant to be a PERMANENT ban? This is his 3rd or 4th account or something, obviously created to bypass his previous permabans.

I've been running forums myself and I know how much of a ***** it can be to run one when people keep dismissing the rules. Re-registering after a ban and trying to fool the admins into thinking it's not the same person, oh that's a classic one.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

jumping around the house to this song is a good cure for loneliness. If I never have anyone else, I will always have Def Leppard.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Yum. I hope it doesn't burn!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would get the blame!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> ^YOU DID IT! As usual.


uh oh, what this time :tiptoe


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fine, no super cute white boots for you HMPH.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My surprise nap caused me to miss the haircut deadline. I must wait until tomorrow to have my sideburns trimmed .

I may celebrate by eating at a buffet. :lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Thinking about getting a cane...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Me and my friend are setting off with some banjo's and bindlestiffs. We shall be hobos.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rapper: "what do i do when someone tries to come on me?"
camera man: "you go hard"
rapper: "well then"

comfortable


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just went to dinner tonight with very little anticipation. I went because I didn't get my haircut!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here I sit, doing work, and getting ready for bed soon.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Mmm, 2am. Time to go take a walk out in the cold and curse the world /emo


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I am no longer a virgin. Go me.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> I am no longer a virgin. Go me.


A virgin of what? :b Go you! lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> I am no longer a virgin. Go me.


more details plz


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> I am no longer a virgin. Go me.


I imagine quite a few people will be saying the same come Monday.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i need a bandaid for my brain =[


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to dye my hair purple. Again.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I need a haircut badly, *welcomes in the going to hairdressers anxiety*


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Estelle said:


> I'm going to dye my hair purple. Again.


awesome! =]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> I am no longer a virgin. Go me.


Looks like someone had a good Valentine's Day weekend


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It was completely a one night stand with a friend of a friend. 

I have the worst hangover ever right now. I've been violently ill with nausea and vomiting since like 8 AM. Thank God I didn't sleep over at the guy's house.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

well this is a random "question" of the day...
why does everyone put "happy single awareness day" as their status?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Sick sick sick  still in a good mood tho lol


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

im cold.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^ put a hoodie on


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol i have one on and the heat is on...im still freezin.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I have a Valentine's date tonight. With my homework... :troll lol


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

How am I still hungover?


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate life, its just pain folowed by pain followed by pain, you get the picture, **** it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, another week..


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

**** you bird. i thought we were friends.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The smile of her's is reminding me of _her_.. hdggmhmmmgfhmggmmgmhgmg..


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I can still taste the strawberry vodka in my mouth from earlier in the afternoon.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Where is this rain!!!! tooooooooo hooooooooooooot


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Where is this rain!!!! tooooooooo hooooooooooooot


Bring some of that heat over here, pleasssseee. I'm sick of these icey roads and snow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another six to nine inches of snow? BRING IT!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

wowsers, it's 12:21am, it feels like it's 10


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm looking forward to winter...cuddling, snuggling, blankets...hmm.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm looking forward to winter...cuddling, snuggling, blankets...hmm.


yeah yeah rub it in! :wife


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Stop with the sputtering already. Your car _isn't_ going to start up!

Stubborn neighbors and their cars.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> yeah yeah rub it in! :wife


I was talking about Moe.  Unless you wanna have him keep you company one night?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I was talking about Moe.  Unless you wanna have him keep you company one night?


Please


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

almost time to start another worthless week


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Prakas said:


> I can still taste the strawberry vodka in my mouth from earlier in the afternoon.


man, i wish i had been there to have enjoyed it with you :drunk



LaRibbon said:


> I'm a freak who will aways be alone


you think youre the only freak? :b *points to rest of sas*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Where is this rain!!!! tooooooooo hooooooooooooot


It's a blizzard here! No fun, this weather is damaging my car lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> I'm a freak who will aways be alone


I have those days too. I hope you feel better tomorrow. 



inna sense said:


> you think youre the only freak? :b *points to rest of sas*


Yep it's definitely a club. But we've got to go out sometimes, ya know? :b :um


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol no ones on messenger...what a lonely night.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

There was a dog in 24-B
Working undercover for LAPD
I took his paw he winked at me
He said "I'm mans best friend and I'm off at 3"


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You're gonna find out that karma's a real *****, sweetness. You two should get along pretty well.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Lol no ones on messenger...what a lonely night.


Do you use MSN? If so I can add you later today


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I got the munchies all of a sudden


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I got the munchies all of a sudden


Were you reading the women playing games thread? Because I think I have the munchies too now.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

today I was the weird girl at the party who didn't talk. I might as well have been an uninvited guest or like that crazy guy in the street who always talks to himself. I wonder what he's saying. It was fun playing lotto though.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Were you reading the women playing games thread? Because I think I have the munchies too now.


lol, yeah I read it as I was trolling the forums. I don't think thats what sparked me to get the munchies though.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

k, im done, im _done_, i'm going to sleep.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

^

Hey, _I_ have the munchies. Do I win something?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> ^
> 
> Hey, _I_ have the munchies. Do I win something?


No!

Maybe cake, want some? I don't have any.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> ^
> 
> Hey, _I_ have the munchies. Do I win something?


you win my doreetos!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

zomgz said:


> you win my doreetos!


mmm..are they ranch flavor???


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd love some doritos right now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Annnnd I'm awake. :blank. This was not in the script :no.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I t w i l l n e v e r e n d.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've come to realize there's actually a beneficial side to depression. Not giving a **** about anything can be incredibly liberating.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

****...i'm overwhelmed with class work and projects all due over by tomorrow...going to take a nap, i need one, then i'll get to work...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just went for a walk. Did not get attacked by coyotes. Walk was a success. I should probably be at school right now.:lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Estelle_
> _Status: Temporarily Banned_


_

_


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

shadowmask said:


> _
> 
> _


She requested it and will be back.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I got rear-ended at a red light today.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I've come to realize there's actually a beneficial side to depression. Not giving a **** about anything can be incredibly liberating.


btw, I didn't mean for this to sound insensitive to anyone with depression, I deal with it daily myself. In case anyone took it the wrong way....or maybe I'm just being paranoid.....um, yeah..:tiptoe


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my god. I have bagels and cream cheese. Did you hear me? Bagels. And. Cream. Cheese.

SO EXCITED. I am surrounded by delicousness.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You make me laugh. Really.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh my god. I have bagels and cream cheese. Did you hear me? Bagels. And. Cream. Cheese.
> 
> SO EXCITED. I am surrounded by delicousness.


I envy you.  
I want to go to New York JUST to have bagels and cream cheese. 
New York = Bagels, Statue of Liberty and Empire State Building.

Does the rest of America love 'em too?

@KumagoroBeam - :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i love you, ono


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Man, that bacon and chicken Focaccia was ****ing good. I'm glad i went there to eat. The waitress were friendly too, which was nice. Made a bit of small talk with them and made one laugh. Guess i can be funny sometime. Oh, and i saw a dude, a big dude there. I'm sure he was mafia. You can't look like him and not be :lol
He looked at me and i got nervous. He sure was a big ****er. Was dressed in black and had this huge square body, he looked like a fridge, and his face had the same shape with a huge chin. Tough looking ******* for sure. I wouldn't want to wake up tied to a chair with this guy looking at me :lol


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Dale Begg-Smith. I'm embarrassed that he's even (technically) Canadian. :roll


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

there's this one guy in my class, who always says hello to me or smiles even though we don't really know each other he says hello anyways, it always makes me feel much better about myself. I should make the effort to do the same next time i se him.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I never really ever know what to say
When all of my emotions get in the way
I'm just trying to get us on the same page

I always get it better right afterward
When all the wrong impressions are said and heard
How come I can never get the right words, I need to convey


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't get this song or Sharon Tate out of my head =x


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shiny objects are fun to look at


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> Dale Begg-Smith. I'm embarrassed that he's even (technically) Canadian. :roll





somethinginthewind said:


> :agree


Why?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope I have a dream revolving around this commercial tonight. lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

These speakers can't match the volume of my smile.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi kettle? Yeah hi, it's pot...... You're black.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I needa get healthier, *gives away chocolate kisses*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Right tonight I am phoning family friends asking if I can work for him with pattern making. Sick of sitting around home all day feeling sorry for myself, it needs to stop NOW!! Need to do something while I continue searching for permanent work.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I love this so much. :teeth


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dear mind...im sorry i hated you...glad we're friends now...peace out blood!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

listenjusting said:


> Too early, too cold.


*hands you a warm blanket and some chicken soup*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

"You are only allowed to post 50 replies within 24 hours. Please try again later."

what is this i dont even


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> "You are only allowed to post 50 replies within 24 hours. Please try again later."
> 
> what is this i dont even


I had that happen to me the other day and I wanted so much to post in Just For Fun but couldn't! Damn those 50 posts, they pile up so quick. :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

too tired to care


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Forecast for Wednesday
Early rain easing to showers. Moderate to fresh S/SE winds. 

Precis: Rain easing to showers 
City: Min 22 Max 29
Bayside: Min 22 Max 28

Sigh, when is is going to be...you know, 25 degrees again?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

my tapioca pudding came out runny but tastes great


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Forecast for Wednesday
> Early rain easing to showers. Moderate to fresh S/SE winds.
> 
> Precis: Rain easing to showers
> ...


29 is not so bad, bit of rain should cool things down as well. <3 rain!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

****


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> 29 is not so bad, bit of rain should cool things down as well. <3 rain!!!


The cooling down bit is not working for me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I... I don't know what I'm doing. Sorry, and excuse me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> The cooling down bit is not working for me.


Well the humidity is quite high and that's the real killer. I can't wait until autumn though, best time of year weather wise!

I also feel like baking, time to raid the kitchen for ingredients and cook up a storm!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The weather guy was right, there are cold winds coming from the south. brrrrr.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate it when I wake up, feel fine, then 10 seconds later remember how bad my life sucks.

Sorry for being negative.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

This site is a huge waste of time but it allowed me to hook up with my wonderful girlfriend. That makes it definitely NOT a huge waste of time 

But I _did_ just waste about 20 minutes just now. Drat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> This site is a huge waste of time but it allowed me to hook up with my wonderful girlfriend. That makes it definitely NOT a huge waste of time
> 
> But I _did_ just waste about 20 minutes just now. Drat.


Congratulations!!!! It certainly has a lot of amazing people on it, no doubts about that. I think being here alone has taught me a lot about myself and improved my confidence within myself as well.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this building smells like poo.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> this building smells like poo.


What can I say, they place me on the 10th floor and then put the toilet on the 1st and the bloody elevator was out of order.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> I love this so much. :teeth


:lol



> A study has estimated that the publicity surrounding Tama has contributed 1.1 billion Yen to the local economy


:eek


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> What can I say, they place me on the 10th floor and then put the toilet on the 1st and the bloody elevator was out of order.


I will GIVE you the money for some Depends. We're dying over here.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

She cries during animal films and hates twilight. I like her so much.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sending out a random thought to remind myself I haven't fallen off the face of the earth.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

So in some place somewhere whether I like it or not I am still alive. Yes, I do exist. Even though I want to hide.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

God it's painful to share this with so many people. What was I thinking?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Darned impulsiveness. I'll be in bed for the next few hours. Or not.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

lol. Cool.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a headache tablet.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Darned impulsiveness. I'll be in bed for the next few hours. Or not.


It'll be okay. some rest might help?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I hate it when I wake up, feel fine, then 10 seconds later remember how bad my life sucks.
> 
> Sorry for being negative.


no need to apologize. if you can't vent it here, then where?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

If I hear that song one more time I'm going to saw my ears off.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^"What's the name of that song?"


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> It'll be okay. some rest might help?


howabouta bottlea lambrusco?? :teeth


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

:boogie :teeth  :b 

100 points to the person who figures it out first! Ha Ha Ha I am so funny.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Oh Epril, you're so silly! How about getting some housework done, eh?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bye-bye SAS.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ there goes another one. bye.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mc Borg is leaving? Nooo.

Going to an Olympic event today with my uncle. I feel like I should be really nervous about the huge crowds, but so far I'm pretty chill about it, which is good.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Bye-bye SAS.


WHAT

:rain


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

the **** :sus i hate it when this happens


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been sick since Sunday with a stomach virus. Been listening to a lot of Music for Airports. It perfectly complements that really woozy, haven't eaten in three days feeling where everything feels cloudy.

And apparently I weigh 132 pounds. Which is kinda scary for me.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I want a wingsuit.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really got screwed over on these ramen noodles.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This hurts. I'm sure some beer will numb the pain though.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> ^Oh Epril, you're so silly! How about getting some housework done, eh?





epril said:


> :boogie :teeth  :b
> 
> 100 points to the person who figures it out first! Ha Ha Ha I am so funny.


Epril...Epril...Epril...opcorn


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Tired......


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's time to grow up.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Bloody...


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

hhmmmm:idea

barbeque sauce on steak is sweet.

Cadbury Eggs are out. 

We gain an extra hour of daylight in less than 4 weeks(unless you live in AZ)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I would tell you I want a milkshake, but I already know you'd respond with that song. I don't appreciate it when you do that. It makes me stop wanting a milkshake. >.<


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

will you be my friend? I don't have much to offer, except maybe some megalomaniac ideas and some free time. that doesn't sound appealing does it?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm missing "Lost" for Oz and I don't even care. I'll watch it tomorrow online or I'll catch the recap next week on Tuesday.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

I should be studying for my physics test right about now........


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, I've used the phone on the toilet, so what? And I'd do it again too by the way.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

All these years I thought I had finished Gabriel Knight 1, when I had in fact stopped at the end of day 9! I can't believe I missed out on all that story...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hope tomorrow doesn't suck so bad. It just felt like nothing could go right today and my head is about to blow from the stress =/


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

:squeeze ^


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm having trouble resisting the siren song of this hummus.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Lots of father hate around here lately. I'd offer some defense for the poor sots, but this chorus is one I used to know all too well. Still........


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> Yeah, I've used the phone on the toilet, so what? And I'd do it again too by the way.


:lol Good for you. :lol

I hope tomorrow goes really well. 
Please God, can I have a perfect day.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I dislike myself.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Bye-bye SAS.


take care!...you will be missed 



sanria22 said:


> will you be my friend? I don't have much to offer, except maybe some megalomaniac ideas and some free time. that doesn't sound appealing does it?


ill be your friend...and i dont know what megalomaniac means


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woohoo! 

My foray into downtown Vancouver did not end in catastrophe. Excellent!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> My foray into downtown Vancouver did not end in catastrophe. Excellent!


\o/

I should not forget to take my meds, argh feel so bad.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> \o/
> 
> I should not forget to take my meds, argh feel so bad.


:squeeze


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't get this CD before. Jeez.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Seeing saves the day and new found glory tonight woooo


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Grr. The sunshine is such a tease.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

There's﻿ a girl in a cage making love to a switchblade!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

epril said:


> ^"What's the name of that song?"


oh, it's this song by Jay-z and Alicia Keys "New York" or something like that. I hear it practically everyday when my alarm clock goes off. It's like they play it at the exact same time everyday. :bash


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So, how do I care less?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pass the dust, I think I'm Bowie


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am such a loser. I don't think I could get any worse.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

panda porn?, are you ****ing ****ting me?:haha


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

letitrock said:


> panda porn?, are you ****ing ****ting me?:haha


What's wrong with that? Some of us just have exotic tastes. Don't knock it til you've tried it.

:um

....:tiptoe


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> I am such a loser. I don't think I could get any worse.


Nuh Uh!!!

--------

I want waffles!!!!!!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can do this. I can do this! I am a powerful being, in control of my present happiness. I will not have a nervous breakdown over going to a class. I want to go. I will go and I will succeed. It's gonna be OK. Yeah.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I won a grant to work full time this summer.

I told my prof, and he went MWAHAHAHAHA.

My work is strange.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's always awesome when the odds get upped. Especially in this case.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Why oh why do I bother? Life is a struggle constantly with little or no rewards and satisfaction.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

This is how I've been feeling lately:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Baleeted! Out of sight, out of mind.Yep, in this case, it's that simple.

Goodbye, my hopeless dream.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

My friend (female) told me today that her roommate's boyfriend asked if he could have a threesome with her and his girlfriend. They broke up, but not for that reason, which makes me think that it must have been for something ridiculous. Karma. How could people be so disrespectful like that?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I said excuse me little mama if I may, 
Take this thought and send it your way, 
And if you don’t like that, then send it right back,
But I just gotta say
I wanna pee on you (on yoouuhhh), I wanna pee on you (on yoouuhhh)
And if you don’t like that, then send it right back
But I just gotta say, I just gotta say

xD

I can like it now.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

%@#%(^%@^&%# *^&^#@%&** and that's all I've got to say. :sigh


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I miss my baby sister.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Being sick has its perks. It slows your brain down and makes you care less about ****.

Also, lots of sneezes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How do British singers (e.g. Ozzy, Bruce Dickinson, etc.) totally lose their accent when singing?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Proof of existence removes the need for faith.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

dullard said:


> This is how I've been feeling lately:


Yaaaay Pictures For Sad Children!
---------------------------------------
Today I bought a tiny box of expensive caramels and shared them with someone special. It was grand.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I said excuse me little mama if I may,
> Take this thought and send it your way,
> And if you don't like that, then send it right back,
> But I just gotta say
> ...


:teeth:teeth:teeth

Werd.

And why doesn't my country have National Pancake Day?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why must I want the guy I can't have?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've listened to this song four times so far today, but I see no reason to stop there.

Edit: 7


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

why's the bottom of my foot red?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Prakas said:


> Why oh why do I bother? Life is a struggle constantly with little or no rewards and satisfaction.


dont give up


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I am an idiot.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

SIXTEEN AND PREGNANT IS BACK!!!!!!!

Brb after a totally fulfilling hour of excellent internet television.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The night is young! :banana


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

sage


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> SIXTEEN AND PREGNANT IS BACK!!!!!!!
> 
> Brb after a totally fulfilling hour of excellent internet television.


Ahhhhhhhh. So. Fulfilled.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Old guy keeps dropped the bench press bar on his chest at the gym. Planet Fitness is the "no judgement zone" but jeez, I want to tell him he's gonna hurt himself.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate feeling lonely.

: /


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Argh getting a cold or something, very tight chest and sore throat. Not kewl. Now I might have to take off a sick day at wor......wait a sec.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm hungry.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

tnt is not dynamite


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*pumps fists*

Offered to work for a family friend doing patten making, will be unpaid but it's a very useful skill to learn (lots of automotive and aerospace parts are made from casting) and it will get me off my arse and out of this bloody house.

Excited!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

inna sense said:


> dont give up


I'll try not too. I just feel tired of being me, if that makes any sense.

I admire what other people have, wether its a physical attribute, confidence, money, etc. I don't even want to look in the mirror most of the time. I'm on a treadmill that is taking me no wheres :rain

Time to start another long day...Hope you have a good one inna sense.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to _do _something for someone or something. I want to feel important. I want to make a difference. But that can't happen until I do something for myself. I'm trying, but it's easier said than done. It'll take some time and it'll be hard and I'll probably fail a few times. But setbacks are proof that I've made progress and progress makes me happy.

This will all be worth it one day.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I want to _do _something for someone or something. I want to feel important. I want to make a difference. But that can't happen until I do something for myself. I'm trying, but it's easier said than done. It'll take some time and it'll be hard and I'll probably fail a few times. But setbacks are proof that I've made progress and progress makes me happy.
> 
> This will all be worth it one day.


That's a pretty cool attitude. Nice.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll be glad when Richard's temp ban is up. It feels weird without him around here.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

WTF why wouldn't they warn me this person especially was coming over. A tiny bit of a heads up would have worked. You know I can't handle surprises.

I feel like jumping in a car and not stopping until California. :blank


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a feeling somebody is gonna succeed at goading me into a fight today.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I'll be glad when Richard's temp ban is up. It feels weird without him around here.


who's richard


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^rcapo89


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

come on dude, just let me shave your head..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> come on dude, just let me shave your head..


sure, i need a haircut anyway.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

haha, you are brave Logan X..you will not be disappointed!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a sudden craving for broccoli. I may be more weird than I first thought.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Back in Black


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^bout time


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

irishK said:


> Back in Black


Where'd u go?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

SickPuppy said:


> Where'd u go?


LOL I knew no one would miss me here. I was banned for 4 days.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> LOL I knew no one would miss me here.


I did!!!

You're never allowed to leave again, btw. Under any circumstances. oke


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

irishK said:


> LOL I knew no one would miss me here. I was banned for 4 days.


No,no, you goofball......that's why I asked "where u been?"

I noticed you werent around. So...you been bad? Whatdya do? Come on, spit it out...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, try not to let it get to ya.

I'm glad your back, IrishK.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

your hands are spiders +ö_Ö+


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't wait to get home, work is depressing the **** out of me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> ^rcapo89


he was temporarily banned? I had no idea. I can't imagine him being banned for anything. I have missed his posts.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I should be in bed asleep.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Melting snow on the roof = being peed on when walking into a building.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why? Why would I do that? How stupid can one person be?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> he was temporarily banned? I had no idea. I can't imagine him being banned for anything. I have missed his posts.


Nah, it was user requested. I think it's up on the first of March.

-----------------

I wonder if I'd be arrested for climbing up there.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> he was temporarily banned? I had no idea. I can't imagine him being banned for anything. I have missed his posts.


He requested a temporary ban


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm afraid of everything.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oopsie daisy, missed me physio appointment teehee.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Oopsie daisy, missed me physio appointment teehee.


:drunk


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Just one more hour hana, just one more..you'll live.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm tired and debating if it is worth driving an hour for. hmmmmm. 10 mins to decide.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> i'm tired and debating if it is worth driving an hour for. hmmmmm. 10 mins to decide.


Having no right to stick my head in whatsoever and having absolutely no idea what you are talking about, go and do it!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sleep is boring...but im tired z_z


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

inna sense said:


>


wow, so pretty. makes me feel fuzzy inside.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol- thanks for the encouragement ospi.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Down with the Swiss !!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I daydream far too much in the shower.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I daydream far too much in the shower.


D:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> D:


What? It's nothing raunchy xD Just think a lot about life and so forth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Uh huh. Mmm hmm. :no hahahahahahahaaahhh


Oh go away you!!!!! :teeth


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This summer is going to be great


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

It has been far too long! Hello SAS...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

complex said:


> It has been far too long! Hello SAS...


oh hai


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

How have I never watched figure skating before, this is brilliant.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> I love hearing that! I'm a bit obsessed with it atm haha!


Glad I'm not the only one! I just watched the entire pairs shorts program in one sitting. The couple that got the gold were so ridiculously amazing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ the Chinese pair the other night were incredible, like poetry in motion.

Also, WE GOT A GOLD!!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I'll try not too. I just feel tired of being me, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I admire what other people have, wether its a physical attribute, confidence, money, etc. I don't even want to look in the mirror most of the time. I'm on a treadmill that is taking me no wheres :rain
> 
> Time to start another long day...Hope you have a good one inna sense.


fyi, I'm not attractive, I have more confidence now than at 20 but I've work hard to gain it, and I have little money. Things do get better! Therapy, meds, determination! And in my case faith.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> fyi, I'm not attractive, I have more confidence now than at 20 but I've work hard to gain it, and I have little money. Things do get better! Therapy, meds, determination! And in my case faith.


I'm not a shallow person, atleast I hope not. I mean for a relationship I think I'd have to be physically attracted.

Who says your not attractive? I love your personality .

Like many here, I have my good days, and bad days. It just feels like nothing is changing, and life is rough constantly. Sometimes I just want to go out, have fun and enjoy life. I don't have anyone to enjoy it with though.

Good to hear you've gotten confidence over the years Epril. I have very low confidence and self esteem so its a constant struggle.

Hermm...Therapy hasn't really helped me, but it's nice to pop pills. They help a bit, but cost $$$, especially without health insurance.

I was speaking to another SAS member in MSN earlier today about this. Right now I'm 22 which a lot of people consider young I guess. I'm just afraid I'll end up in another 20-30 years in the same situation that I'm in now. I try to change so much, but it seems like nothing is changing.

How do you cope, being the age you are (no offense) and looking back at your life? Are you full of regrets and depressed? Do you feel like you missed out on so much? Could of, would of, should of, etc...

Dang it Epril, see you brought me out of my shell again :teeth


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like keeping my characters similar in level so that way i can play with who i feel like and still be able to play with my girlfriend without a xp penalty. It's kind of annoying to level so many chars though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winding down.....


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Winding down.....


I don't know what you're drinking, but drink some for me. I'm stuck at work.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wooo V8 supercar season starts tomorrow!!!! Plus playing Indoor Soccer for the first time this year!!!

Good weekend awaits.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> weekend.


:yes


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

guffffffrugllhhhhhhhh?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have to be able to forget myself when i eat


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I want that. No food here at all and feeling fat and wanting fast food.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need seroquel


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

saint1 said:


> it


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

They all float.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

shadowmask said:


>


Thats creepy. Reminds me of Michael Myers


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wazzup?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Random gif dump because I'm crazily bored.




















































(don't worry the guy actually came out unscathed)


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

The thing that got me the most in "IT" was his fangs. Like... the clown stuff itself wasn't so bad but then he had these bloody gruesome teeth! lol


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

__̴ı̴̴̡̡̡ ̡͌l̡̡̡ ̡͌l̡*̡̡ ̴̡ı̴̴̡ ̡̡͡|̲̲̲͡͡͡ ̲▫̲͡ ̲̲̲͡͡π̲̲͡͡ ̲̲͡▫̲̲͡͡ ̲|̡̡̡ ̡ ̴̡ı̴̡̡ ̡͌l̡̡̡̡.__


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Random gif dump because I'm crazily bored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, the first one would be awesome if it had sound.

The last one...ouch, and what a dummy :teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ouch, that last one reveals a major design flaw in that structure, no way that caravan should have been able to do that so easily.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> SA can be a real bummer. Keep chipping away at it and i'll eventually figure it out.


Yep, what you have to do, just keep chippin away at the ******, progress is slow but you will get there if you keep at it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

".....and I want to live, all of my life, not just the weekends"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really don't have anything to complain about in my life, I am very lucky and I have been too selfish in the past to realise it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I'm not a shallow person, atleast I hope not. I mean for a relationship I think I'd have to be physically attracted.
> 
> Who says your not attractive? I love your personality .
> 
> ...


I don't have too many regrets because I am still improving, and all the really hard lessons have made me stronger! I'm not depressed now. Maybe a little. But I've come a long way. My life is NOT in the past! My life is NOW! I can do anything I want to do right now! That is the philosophy that will keep you going. Also, I can't dwell on the what if's, etc. because that would bring me down, and I am way too afraid of going down that slope. I know life is hard, but things do change. You are the navigator of your life.

Good god I hope I don't drive people nuts with all this talk!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Speaking of randomness, I just ate a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Speaking of randomness, I have to pee.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> I don't have too many regrets because I am still improving, and all the really hard lessons have made me stronger! I'm not depressed now. Maybe a little. But I've come a long way. My life is NOT in the past! My life is NOW! I can do anything I want to do right now! That is the philosophy that will keep you going. Also, I can't dwell on the what if's, etc. because that would bring me down, and I am way too afraid of going down that slope. I know life is hard, but things do change. You are the navigator of your life.
> 
> Good god I hope I don't drive people nuts with all this talk!


Thats a good philosophy and way ot life. That's one of my problems though, I'm always dwelling on the past. My life is full of regrets, and no matter what I do today or tomorrow, the past won't change.

Nah your fine, I don't think you driving anyone nuts.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I just ate some pizza .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rock on, GnR. Do you guys have pepperoni?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd love to see this guy live.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

u should not be having pizza for breakfast GnR.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

But its sooo tasty lol. And yes, we have pepperoni lmao.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder why my profile is only showing the last 9 visitors now. :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> But its sooo tasty lol. And yes, we have pepperoni lmao.


I saw a Canadian teen soap opera called "Fifteen" here in the States on Nickelodeon in the 1990s. One of the characters called pepperoni "salami". I didn't know if that was a Canadian thing, or just a bad writer for the show.

That's a random thought, I guess :haha


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Breakfast = Hot chocolate (use hot milk) with vanilla ice cream and marshmellows

Oooooh so good


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I'd love to see this guy live.


LOL that was great. Never saw him before, but he's hillarious :clap


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

It's friday. Do I want to start drinking now or go out and do something. maybe see a movie. hmm.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

There's nothing like a good cry and coffee that can help a hurting heart.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

They say freak...
When you're singled out.
The red, it filters through...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Man I'm starving.



Roberto said:


> It's friday. Do I want to start drinking now or go out and do something. maybe see a movie. hmm.


Hey quit stealing my random thoughts oke


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So...hungry... :shock


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I should shut up more.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was a ridiculously long time to not enjoy something on a Friday night, especially when I agreed to work tomorrow.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time to go play soccer and realise how incredibly unfit I am!!! Apparently girls on our team as well :S Argh this will make it awkward when it comes to calling for the ball.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****, it's over, it's over!!! Oz is almost ****ing _over_!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I want sprinkles lips


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel ridiculously empty inside.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run, but my clothes need to be dried.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Mine need to be washed. I hate doing laundry. it takes so long.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

humm :|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why do I even bother? :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Currently sitting in complete strangers house with only person I know nowhere to be seen. SO AWKWARD.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

wearing goggles today was a good idea.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone need a friend??? :rain


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I wish I was in Seattle.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran six miles in 22F weather. About half a mile of it was in shin deep snow. I should not have run that part.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

It's weird waking up at 1am. You really start to appreciate the little dot that indicates AM and PM.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

How 
do you 
hold yourself
up when you feel 
all you do is let people down.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

They say that feeling sorry for yourself will get you nowhere. That feeling pity for yourself is a waste of time.



What the - else are you supposed to do? Just go on with life like nothing is happening? Seriously.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Currently sitting in complete strangers house with only person I know nowhere to be seen. SO AWKWARD.


I bet it's not as awkward as walking into a random persons apartment and there's a couple making out on the couch in pajamas, they are watching a movie and they want you to join them O_O.

True story xD. I was like uhhhhhhhhhhhh wrong apartment *leaves*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

zomgz said:


> I bet it's not as awkward as walking into a random persons apartment and there's a couple making out on the couch in pajamas, they are watching a movie and they want you to join them O_O.
> 
> True story xD. I was like uhhhhhhhhhhhh wrong apartment *leaves*




------------

I just got the most evil death stare for not allowing my sister to take my car tonight. The last time she drove one of my cars she made sweet sweet love to a lamp post with it, and yet, she is surprised I won't let her drive my car again???

Sheeeeeesh!!!


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

mental note: stay far away from people that have a inferiority complex. they suck! they suck! they will try to pass it on to you either consciously or subconsciously if you give them the chance. its like a transferable mental disease.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sooo many gummy bears!!!!! I thought I would be done by now but I have like 15 left to do and the mesh on each takes so ****ing long, it's not that I hate it, I actually really love it, but it's just very time consuming

and I also have to draw the bag still which is gonna be a challenge in itself!!!

well, I'm going to sleep soon

edit: here's what I got so far


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I am so HIGH right now life is wonderful! Went out with friends! Really good night!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

You're high and I'm drunk! Perfect weekend combination, lol!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahh but I am having a great weekend!  went out with friends and that does make a great combination!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

there is nothing here but weariness and misery and the days flow into one another and it's always dark and everything only reminds you of constraint and obligation and a lifetime of compulsory education and wage labor and pressure to perform and obligatory sadness - i want to leave but i always have to be here, why am i forced to spend so much time in places like this that i almost think i _need_ it?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> Ahh but I am having a great weekend!  went out with friends and that does make a great combination!


Glad to hear this!
-------------

I am drinking some new beer I have never tried before which is the dogs bollocks!!!!!! Love it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> there is nothing here but weariness and misery and the days flow into one another and it's always dark and everything only reminds you of constraint and obligation and a lifetime of compulsory education and wage labor and pressure to perform and obligatory sadness - i want to leave but i always have to be here, why am i forced to spend so much time in places like this that i almost think i _need_ it?


You do not need to follow these "laws" of life though, you can make it what you want.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> It's weird waking up at 1am. You really start to appreciate the little dot that indicates AM and PM.


:yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I feel ridiculously empty inside.


:squeeze


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

moo says the cow


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

this is gonna end well.. :no


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

CrashMedicate said:


> high spirits after a huge triumph last night :banana





nightrain said:


> I'm going out for the first time in weeks!


Congrats to both of you.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I can't tell if this is caked with dirt, or starting to scab over already.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get something accomplished today.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

The most beautiful day! I love days like this


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

eye is confused...u iz me rite näo :afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to keep the hope alive before it burns out completely.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

lmao


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

women shoukl run everything


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Banzai said:


> There seems to be alot of people born in March.


yeah i've noticed, even I was born in March


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yayyyyyy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^^ Gummy bears! =D

I bought wine, not realizing I have no wine glasses. This is going to be like the drinking vodka out of a mug experience, haha.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zeddicus said:


> They say that feeling sorry for yourself will get you nowhere. That feeling pity for yourself is a waste of time.
> 
> What the - else are you supposed to do? Just go on with life like nothing is happening? Seriously.


I have a love/hate relationship with that quote. I think its problem is that it's worded all wrong. It means well, but seems too blunt and sarcastic in a know-it-all sort of way. Like the stuff you sometimes hear from people who will argue till they're blue in the face about how they "know what's best", when everyone's situation is different, and everyone reacts differently to everything :blank.

I think it's definitely important to reflect on things that have happened to you. For me, it's the only way I've been able to really understand them and put things into any sort of perspective. If something happens that upsets me I need to react appropriately to it, or I'm just going to build up a buttload of emotions that will explode at some inconvenient moment. What's a waste of time is DWELLING on past events.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My body hates me SO MUCH today xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took naps again.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I need an injection of confidence in me please, and no I don't mind if you overdose me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> I need an injection of confidence in me please, and no I don't mind if you overdose me.


wheres the one that takes pics of herself?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

inna sense said:


> wheres the one that takes pics of herself?


Idk


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Idk


there she is *points and waves*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Doing something tonight that is completely out of my comfort zone and feeling good about it. :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love cuddling.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

quiet0lady said:


> Doing something tonight that is completely out of my comfort zone and feeling good about it. :boogie


Grats!!! Keep it up!

Going to a BBQ today which will hopefully be fun, time for some backyard cricket!



laura024 said:


> I love cuddling.


Ahh yes, though I wish it happened more often!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

.
..
...

pyramidi, remember? :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Long day was out for most of it and it felt great! cant wait to wear my new clothes  BUSY BUSY BUSY! thank god for one more day of weekend! then back to the trenches!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ wish and see what the star bring
a dark hiss, laugh im not here ima far king 
distant land, white grass
type fast, you my shadow but light i fight back

subway walls


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

irishK said:


>


I really wish they would stop. It's depressing to see them go on like they are.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

oat milk + mint flavoured choc powder = blehhghurrrrghhh (read: not good)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

mind_games said:


> oat milk + mint flavoured choc powder = blehhghurrrrghhh (read: not good)


Did you expect a different result here mind? That sounds atrocious just in text.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> oat milk + mint flavoured choc powder = blehhghurrrrghhh (read: not good)


What the...

Stick with your over cooked ramen noodles, trust me 

Mint flavored choc. power...You must be crazy!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I expect the oat milk to take full responsibility. That's the first and last one I try.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I expect the oat milk to take full responsibility. That's the first and last one I try.


I hope your tummy is ok :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How do you get oat milk?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess taking 3-4 naps is more natural then sleeping for 8 hours at once.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

No one really gives a rat's *** if your miserable, so you might as well be happy.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> No one really gives a rat's *** if your miserable, so you might as well be happy.


lol so true.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> How do you get oat milk?


Feed a cow oats?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> lol so true.


It's everyone for themselves these days..people could care less.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> It's everyone for themselves these days..people could care less.


:squeeze


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really wish my self-punishment came in the form of working too much.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You missed one
*nom*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great day! BBQ with more acquaintances than friends which is good because it's encouraging me to interact with people I am less comfortable around.

Unfortunately found out that my mums best friends daughter who stays here quite often has been having severe anxiety attacks lately and they do not know what is going on with her, so I am going to have a nice long heart to heart with her this week about it and try to get to the bottom of it and help her, I think this will be good for both of us in many ways.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^that's a very sweet thing for you to do, with your empathy, I know it will go well, and be much appreciated.

meanwhile, are you ****ing kidding me?? _more_ snow??


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

pfft...I'm so bored I hopped on Okcupid to see what happens. Watch I get no responses and get rejected.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

My neck really hurts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Emptyheart said:


> No one really gives a rat's *** if your miserable, so you might as well be happy.


 After seeing pictures of you in the photo thread. This statement seems so out of place for you - I actually chuckled when I read this.

Feeding a cow oats - that's a riot, too :lol. It's 3:50am, I need to go to bed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Great day! BBQ with more acquaintances than friends which is good because it's encouraging me to interact with people I am less comfortable around.
> 
> Unfortunately found out that my mums best friends daughter who stays here quite often has been having severe anxiety attacks lately and they do not know what is going on with her, so I am going to have a nice long heart to heart with her this week about it and try to get to the bottom of it and help her, I think this will be good for both of us in many ways.


Go Ospi Go!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I suck at typing properly.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

i am currently awake.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why am I such a damn softy with movies...


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

shiver me timbers


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Why am I such a damn softy with movies...


lol so am i


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a pretty big dork, once you get to know me.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

jbjlove said:


> My neck really hurts.


same. I hate waking up with a sore neck.



Thomas Paine said:


> I'm a pretty big dork, once you get to know me.


me too.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Dorks = cool. Wait, is that wrong by definition?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I am going to lie down for a bit - NO NAP!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'M NOT BANNED ANYMORE! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!

That was a pretty boring two weeks I just had. I regretted banning myself after the first day... it feels weird being back. Very sad to see Game 7 and rincewind both got permanently banned  

So what did I miss people?!?!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^welcome back!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^welcome back!!!


Thank yooooooouuu! It feels good to be back


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I'm glad you're back


Aww, thanks! Me too  I missed this site and the people here so much, it's a bit scary. I'm totally addicted to SAS, but at least I've accepted that now... :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, being addicted to SAS isn't so bad.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I know, I realise that now! Although it does consume horrific amounts of my time...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

tutliputli said:


> I'M NOT BANNED ANYMORE! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!


Hello!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Hello!


Hello! Fancy seeing you here :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Everything is ok in the end; if it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Everything is ok in the end; if it's not ok, it's not the end.


Very cool...I really like that. Thought I had heard all the inspirational quotes that you could possibly hear by now, lol.

Even if the ultimate end, is me dying with my SA as bad as I have it right now, or worse, I guess even that might be OK. If I never get well, never get over this, well maybe it was never meant to be. And I guess that would be OK. If you can't change, then you can't change.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmm 

Girls rock.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Hmm
> 
> Girls rock.


Yes, yes we do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

\o/ Charputtli is back!!!!!!!!!!!!

*dances*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I am indeed! I bet you missed me terribly didn't you? :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to run tonight, but it is warmer than it has been in weeks!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I am indeed! I bet you missed me terribly didn't you? :b


yes :nw

Oi you should see me in heels, been practicing since you were gone.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> yes :nw
> 
> Oi you should see me in heels, been practicing since you were gone.


I would looooooooooove to see that. However, I'm sorry to inform you that there's no way you could look as good as I do in them. I've had two weeks without SAS. I had to fill my time with _something_.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I would looooooooooove to see that. However, I'm sorry to inform you that there's no way you could look as good as I do in them. I've had two weeks without SAS. I had to fill my time with _something_.


Oh you wish, when I walk people stop and stare, and it has nothing to do with the fact I am a guy wearing heels, they are simply mesmerized but such a poetic vision.

One day we shall strut our stuff together down the street though and everyone will be gobsmacked.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no you don't! You will be strutting with us!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I love how I always get to meet really nice/interesting people.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh you wish, *when I walk people stop and stare, and it has nothing to do with the fact I am a guy wearing heels, they are simply mesmerized but such a poetic vision.*
> 
> One day we shall strut our stuff together down the street though and everyone will be gobsmacked.


:lol

I'm certain that this is going to happen one day.

And somethinginthewind, you must capture the momentous occasion.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love http://www.givesmehope.com. It gives me faith in humanity.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> hahahahahaha :tiptoe I'm just an innocent bystander...


Oh no you don't!!! You are required to complete the sexy three.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I hope to send this to someone, someday in the far-flung future. So romantic!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, another day spent mostly on the couch.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

PapaSmurf, I would seriously marry any man who ever sends me that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> PapaSmurf, I would seriously marry any man who ever sends me that.


Me too!

..Maybe. :um


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I love when it rains


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Joel said:


> I love when it rains


Same here, I think it helps relax us.

--

I just got called Sir :boogie


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't believe my heart is starting to beat faster watching hockey. I didn't expect to care enough to really be rooting for any team.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I love http://www.givesmehope.com. It gives me faith in humanity.


That is truly an awesome website. Thx!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> PapaSmurf, I would seriously marry any man who ever sends me that.


Me too, and I'm straight.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I kind of hope that I wont wake up tomorrow, but chances are I will.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

huh said:


> I kind of hope that I wont wake up tomorrow, but chances are I will.


Awwwww, we'd miss you here! :hug

You've got at least another 18,250 sleeps to go.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

D11 said:


> Awwwww, we'd miss you here! :hug


D11 is right...we would


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do I keep having dreams about having sex with everyone in my one metre radius? Seriously, who does my subconscious think I am? Some kind of addict? I also always seem to be naked/half naked/taking off my clothes and sometimes I'm dancing.

Seriously, what the hell!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^rofl. i never have dreams about sex or anything raunchy


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> ^rofl. i never have dreams about sex or anything raunchy


not even a wet dream?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

inna sense said:


> not even a wet dream?


Honestly, I seriously never had one, no ****. I think something was wrong with me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why do I keep having dreams about having sex with *everyone in my one metre radius*? Seriously, who does my subconscious think I am? Some kind of addict? I also always seem to be naked/half naked/taking off my clothes and sometimes I'm dancing.
> 
> Seriously, what the hell!


This must include Moe then? And your family? And that means ME!! :afr :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^you people have me too distracted to think of anything "random" to post!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> This must include Moe then? And your family? And that means ME!! :afr :lol


Gah, okay, that turned out really bad, haha.

My family and Moe ARE NOT in my sex dreams, please, everyone, know this! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Gah, okay, that turned out really bad, haha.
> 
> My family and Moe ARE NOT in my sex dreams, please, everyone, know this! :b


It's ok, I don't mind if you dream about me. :b

I've had (NON-SEXUAL) dreams about SASers before.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> It's ok, I don't mind if you dream about me. :b
> 
> I've had (NON-SEXUAL) dreams about SASers before.


I've had 3 sexual dreams about people on here. I don't even think about it, it just happens.

Okay, one of them I may think about, but shh. :um


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I've had 3 sexual dreams about people on here. I don't even think about it, it just happens.
> 
> Okay, one of them I may think about, but shh. :um


Please don't give me any ideas :teeth

I've been fine having weird dreams that doesn't include SAS members. If I start having sexual dreams about other SAS member I will have another batch of problems, lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's okay until you tell them about it.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

****

Defense is paper thin
Just one touch and I'd be in

***


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's snowing again and I can't be arsed to walk to the surgery to pick up my prescription. I've been taking meds which expired in January because I am that lazy. And before anyone says anything, I'm sure it's fine - companies are always overly cautious when it comes to expiry dates. Must pick my meds up today though. I WILL pick them up.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> It's okay until you tell them about it.


Oh goody gum drops. What if I decide to PM that person about it? I wounder where that would end up. :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

men are efficient...women are playful...sasers are both



Ospi said:


> Honestly, I seriously never had one, no ****. I think something was wrong with me.


you didnt miss much...trust me :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> What kind of person changes their baby's diaper in the Walmart parking lot _when there's changing stations inside?_ An even better question, what kind of person throws the soiled diaper on the ground afterwards?


The same type of person who shops at walmart


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> The same type of person who shops at walmart


haha, nice one


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

nymphlet nymphlet nymphlet. 

i have to do a presentation on Lolita (the novel) on wednesday. what was i thinking when i chose that book? :roll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

What exactly is Walmart? Isn't it just a supermarket?

I'm so bored and I'm spending too much time on here again. Now I remember why I asked for that ban. :roll 

I hope I get a good pay packet this month.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> what was i thinking when i chose that book?


whats the book about?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Now I remember why I asked for that ban.


dont leave again


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

inna sense said:


> whats the book about?


umm...in short, about a pedophile falling in love with his twelve year old stepdaughter. it's classic literature, though  just a little embarassing to talk about.​


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> umm...in short, about a pedophile falling in love with his twelve year old stepdaughter. it's classic literature, though  just a little embarassing to talk about.​


woah!!!...have you seen hard candy?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

no, i've heard of it though. (i didn't watch it because i thought it would be too depressing -_-)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> no, i've heard of it though. (i didn't watch it because i thought it would be too depressing -_-)


a good friend of mine told me about the movie...its powerful...she also told me about session 9...anyway...what film would you recommend?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> What exactly is Walmart? Isn't it just a supermarket?
> 
> I'm so bored and I'm spending too much time on here again. Now I remember why I asked for that ban. :roll
> 
> I hope I get a good pay packet this month.


Walmart hasn't gotten to the UK yet??? Weird. Is it just American?? Hmm.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

epril said:


> Walmart


im not 100% sure...but i think i only know of Walmart cuz of the simpsons


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> They sell everything. It's also where Satan resides beneath the floor tiles.


A little birdie just told me it's like Tescos?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mousepad!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> mousepad!


:lol

I'd end up with both hands on the mouse pad and none on the mouse.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

kind of pathetic...but i had more fun in elementary school than i do now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish he was here to comfort me.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

There is no other shoe :idea Also, there needs to be more candy around here. Maybe some red vines...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

pffft, that wasn't family size


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I wish he was here to comfort me.


:squeeze

It's not the same, but..


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish I wasn't so tired right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Woo house empty. Porn timeee.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Berry, you are a card :haha :haha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

CrashMedicate said:


> They sell everything. It's also where Satan resides beneath the floor tiles.


Best description of walmart ever. *Everything*, including Satan.


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

i wish this person could learn about me, would care about me, would just talk to me...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

If god is with you no one can stand against you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I live in this place full of people pretending to be somebody they're not. But when I talk to you, I'm the girl I want to be.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Emptyheart said:


> If god is with you no one can stand against you.


You got that right! :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

head explode soon. or shut down.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Would you accept the opportunity to live in a much better place in the universe, which is without war, ageing, disease, suffering, and other human plagues, on the condition you go alone and can never return?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This knee is really in a bad way.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Today, I am happy with myself


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ good stuff

How I want thee:


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Would you accept the opportunity to live in a much better place in the universe, which is without war, ageing, disease, suffering, and other human plagues, on the condition you go alone and can never return?


can't leave my kids.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

nightrain said:


> :yay


I had a dream about you. :um


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, once again I'll be glad when this day is over. I decided a couple minutes ago that I'm not gonna sleep, I have too much work to do, I'll get some sleep after my 8am class which I have a test for which I haven't even studied for yet AT ALL, plus I still have to do homework for that class.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

not fair, from the room I'm in, I can see windows of other dorm rooms and the lights are off in _all _of them, it seems I'm the only one pulling an all nighter:sigh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Seriously shut up Olympic theme song. SHUT UP. YOU ARE EVERYWHERE.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I cannot get that song "Helpless" by Metallica out of my mind tonight.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

wow how bored must i be?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bored. But, nevertheless, good to see you around!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Squizzy said:


> Today, I am happy with myself


i fell in love with Neytiri 



mserychic said:


> wow how bored must i be?


woah!...where have you been? Ö_Ö!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

i've been on a top secret mission for the cia. took a long time to integrate myself into the penguin army and even longer to take their leader down. i may or may not of taken over the job myself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

at living anxious no doubt!!!!!









Credit to Oneiros.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Kill me now! Yep, put an axe in my head! Make sure you use a double headed one, though. If you don't make it on the first swing, you can get me on reverse.

Ah, quick and (hopefully) painless!

Just do it!

Do it, baby!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm reduced to browsing SAS at the library.  Thankfully most of the people where I live are illiterate so I'm not too nervous.



Neptunus said:


> Kill me now! Yep, put an axe in my head! Make sure you use a double headed one, though. If you don't make it one the first swing, you can get me on reverse.
> 
> Ah, quick and (hopefully) painless!
> 
> ...


I don't have an axe, will a stick do? :twak


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Life is beautiful...sometimes.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

How can one person be so insanely talented??


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ospi said:


> at living anxious no doubt!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao I love that. 

Right...back to psychology homework lol.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I'm reduced to browsing SAS at the library.  Thankfully most of the people where I live are illiterate so I'm not too nervous.


Haha, I had to do this on my lunch break today. Yes, I _had _to, because I'm addicted. Fortunately (or unfortunately) my addiction is so strong that I no longer give a crap if people see what I'm looking at.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> I'm reduced to browsing SAS at the library.  Thankfully most of the people where I live are illiterate so I'm not too nervous.


You're assuming there are illiterate people at the library?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Just Do It


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm the one staring at the back of your head in class, trying to figure out how it feels to go through life so smoothly.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> I'm reduced to browsing SAS at the library.  Thankfully most of the people where I live are illiterate so I'm not too nervous.
> 
> I don't have an axe, will a stick do? :twak


Only if it's been sharpened into a spear! :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I hate when I drink too much milk:bah


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Bunnies.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

teeeeheeee
----

Hmm a meeting with a random recruitment officer.....


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Canada is whooping Germany's butt tonight!!

GO CANADA! WOOOOOO!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I really need to find something to do with myself.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Joanna Newsom's new album is freely streamable in its entirety at the link below. You should probably listen to it.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=123981491&ft=1&f=98679384


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

Today, I learned that I hate pesto. I threw out pasta for the first time in years. I'm in shock.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

mechuga said:


> Today, I learned that I hate pesto. I threw out pasta for the first time in years. I'm in shock.


Aww, what!?  But pesto is sooo good. I just made some homemade pesto pizza yesterday and it was quite delicious.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

quiet0lady said:


> Aww, what!?  But pesto is sooo good. I just made some homemade pesto pizza yesterday and it was quite delicious.


My reaction was pretty much in line with this as well. Pesto is delicious! Mechuga, I will make you a chicken, sundried tomato, feta, pine nut, and pesto sandwich on focaccia, and you will be forced to re-evlaute.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> My reaction was pretty much in line with this as well. Pesto is delicious! Mechuga, I will make you a chicken, sundried tomato, feta, pine nut, and pesto sandwich on focaccia, and you will be forced to re-evlaute.


That sounds amazing, I'll have one too. :b


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

That voice. :mushy


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Joanna Newsom's new album is freely streamable in its entirety at the link below. You should probably listen to it.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=123981491&ft=1&f=98679384


Thanks for sharing the link. I love Joanna Newsom


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3000 posts! I officially have no life.

:boogie :boogie :banana :banana :yay :yay


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> 3000 posts!
> :boogie :boogie :banana :banana :yay :yay


yes!...ill be here when you reach 4000:drunk


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Too much food..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Woo! I'm going to a life drawing class this Saturday with someone from work - they asked me!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> Woo! I'm going to a life drawing class this Saturday with someone from work - they asked me!


woooot go Leo!!! Sure you will have a ball!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

leonardess said:


> Woo! I'm going to a life drawing class this Saturday with someone from work - they asked me!


I took some life drawing (and sculpting :shock) classes in college and, although a little awkward, they were a lot of fun! Congrats!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> 3000 posts! I officially have no life.
> 
> :boogie :boogie :banana :banana :yay :yay


Hehe, congratulations!!



leonardess said:


> Woo! I'm going to a life drawing class this Saturday with someone from work - they asked me!


Oooo, how exciting! My boyfriend's done a lot of life drawing and always said what interesting people the models tended to be. I've had to model for him in the past (in the privacy of our own flat of course) which was rather fun  Enjoy it!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I just had a nose bleed for the first time in years. There was a lot of blood. I don't like bleeding for no reason! I'm so queasy it made me feel faint.

My befriender is feeling too anxious to meet me today.  I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I just had a nose bleed for the first time in years. There was a lot of blood. I don't like bleeding for no reason! I'm so queasy it made me feel faint.
> 
> My befriender is feeling too anxious to meet me today.  I hope she feels better soon.


Hmm, sorry that sending those photos did that to you, I'll know better next time..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha Berry. Sucks to hear about the nose bleed tutlotte, didn't walk from freezing cold outside to a really warm inside? I hear that can sometimes cause nose bleeds somehow.

I don't like having visitors here


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, sorry that sending those photos did that to you, I'll know better next time..


I don't think it was the pictures, so please send me some more. :teeth



Ospi said:


> hahaha Berry. Sucks to hear about the nose bleed tutlotte, didn't walk from freezing cold outside to a really warm inside? I hear that can sometimes cause nose bleeds somehow.
> 
> I don't like having visitors here


No, I had a hot flush just before it came on though. It's nearly, um, that time of the month, and I've occasionally had one because of that before. Weird huh? TMI? I'll shut up now. :b

Aww, I sympathise with you about the visitor thing. We've got people coming to view the house later (it's for sale) and I always try to hide when they're here. Once I hid behind a door which they unexpectedly opened. That was quite a shock for them :lol So embarrassing!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ OMG xD I think what makes it cuter is how the bottle top is too big for the rabbit to ever drink from haha.

Yeah visitors are bad for me, if someone is only quickly popping in I will hide in the bathroom or my parents room on the far side of the house, but if I hear them walking down towards the room I am in, it's like having a heart attack, my god do I panic, and I have no idea why, maybe because I have spent so much effort avoiding them and being sprung would be highly embarrassing.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ^^ OMG xD I think what makes it cuter is how the bottle top is too big for the rabbit to ever drink from haha.
> 
> Yeah visitors are bad for me, if someone is only quickly popping in I will hide in the bathroom or my parents room on the far side of the house, but if I hear them walking down towards the room I am in, it's like having a heart attack, my god do I panic, and I have no idea why, maybe because I have spent so much effort avoiding them and being sprung would be highly embarrassing.


Heehee, I know. I'm currently frantically searching for a website that sells bunny bonnets and nappies.

I'm the same - I get ridiculously panicky if I think I'm about to be 'discovered'. Ironically it's probably less anxiety-inducing for me to just say 'hello' in the first place than to be found hiding somewhere, and yet I always seem to go for the hiding option. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha yeah, if we just took the 5 seconds to greet them, things would be great, we could go back to what we were doing without worry.

Such nincompoops.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

OMFG.






Someone buy me a plane ticket to Japan NOW.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only in Japan :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> omfg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg mum, take me with you. :d


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Yes please! 

The black bunny at the end looks just like one of my wabbits. They all seem so tame and friendly. I already wanted to visit Japan but now I absolutely have to.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Look how quickly the rabbit runs away as soon as he's got the treat. xD


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Something I have learned about life.

It's cyclic. 

You got to shake it up every now and again, or you will bore yourself senseless. 

I think this cycle needs to happen about once every 5 years, more or less.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ..
> You got to shake it up every now and again...


Definitely agree. And I don't mean taking a holiday to a new place or eating at that place you've never tried before. I mean major major change.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Kill me now! Yep, put an axe in my head! Make sure you use a double headed one, though. If you don't make it on the first swing, you can get me on reverse.
> 
> Ah, quick and (hopefully) painless!
> 
> ...


I actually know someone who could do that for you....:yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> cyclic.


nah, spiralic


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The girl who lost her mum a couple of days ago but still skated in the figure skating was so fantastic. THAT is determination.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> OMFG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea! I love bunnies, but I don't know how my cats would react to them.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I don't think it was the pictures, so please send me some more. :teeth
> 
> No, I had a hot flush just before it came on though. It's nearly, um, that time of the month, and I've occasionally had one because I've that before. Weird huh? TMI? I'll shut up now. :b
> 
> Aww, I sympathise with you about the visitor thing. We've got people coming to view the house later (it's for sale) and I always try to hide when they're here. Once I hid behind a door which they unexpectedly opened. That was quite a shock for them :lol So embarrassing!!!


Ha Ha I've been the house hunter who opens the curtain to the closet and finds a woman hiding behind it!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Definitely agree. And I don't mean taking a holiday to a new place or eating at that place you've never tried before. I mean major major change.


I've moved to a different state every 5 years. Shakes things up rather well.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inside every person there a whole clique...why you activate the shy one at the wrong time?...*activates the one that starts singing when everyone is drunk*

:drunk


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Definitely agree. And I don't mean taking a holiday to a new place or eating at that place you've never tried before. I mean major major change.


yes.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ this movie is gonna be awwsome!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

epril said:


> Great idea! I love bunnies, but I don't know how my cats would react to them.


They'd probably think they were toys. :b



epril said:


> Ha Ha I've been the house hunter who opens the curtain to the closet and finds a woman hiding behind it!!!


Seriously? What did you think about the woman who was hiding? Given that you're an SAer you probably understood her reasons/fears a hell of a lot more than the people who found me. They probably thought they'd stumbled onto the set of The Shining and wondered where my twin was.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It takes one bad thing to screw up your day, but one nice person to make it all better.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

LostInReverie said:


> You're assuming there are illiterate people at the library?


No, I mean there's no one else here. :b

I need to shave. I should use a straight razor. Or maybe a bowie knife. I'm feeling extra manly today.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Come here boy
Why are you taking so long
you need to find me
to set your mind at rest
and let your dreams run free
Come here boy


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^k gimme an hour lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I really shouldn't let myself get so tired. changes my mood from bright to grey.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wish I had black hair/blue eyes like my mother. But instead I have black hair/brown eyes... thanks dad! :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

exchanging slightly naughty emails at work is fun.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i would pay someone to clean the cat puke from my carpet.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know which is sadder.. that telemarketers are the only people other than my mother who bother to call me, or that in my warped-SA-way-of-thinking, that's the way I prefer it.

Seeing that long distance telemarketer number when the phone rings and seeing that it's not someone who requires me to make conversation with them is a like a giant wave of relief washing over me... yet at the same time, very depressing.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

omg


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i had a 20 min conversation with a total stranger this morning? that was odd.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

amazing how with the switch of a button...a day can completely change.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A hot bubble bath makes everything a little bit better. 

I just watched Lars and the Real Girl for the first time. I should've gotten a box of tissues ready before I started watching.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> A hot bubble bath makes everything a little bit better.


^ agreed. esp with music


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ agreed. esp with music


Definitely. I loved listening to music in the bath when I had my own place. I can't do it now I'm back at my parents' though. Oh well, something to look forward to when I finally move out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Now I am tempted to have a bubble bath...

Why am I up at 6:30 in the morning xD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Now I am tempted to have a bubble bath...
> 
> Why am I up at 6:30 in the morning xD


That's it, get some candles, some soothing music and some incense and pamper yourself darling.

Yeah, I was wondering what you were doing up so early xD I'm glad you are though. I feel kinda lonely here when you and my daughter aren't online.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I just finished watching the final episode of Oz.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I just watched Lars and the Real Girl for the first time. I should've gotten a box of tissues ready before I started watching.


Hooray! What a great film. Ryan Gosling is a really solid actor (also he is adorable) and I will pretty much watch anything with Patricia Clarkson in it. I might have to watch that again!
-------------------------------------------------------
Today has perhaps not been the best day thus far. My plan is to counter this problem will play out in three stages.

First: I will go out walking and get drenched in the rain.
Second: I will bake several trays of cookies.
Third: I will ungracefully stuff these cookies into the faces of all nearby roomies.

......we might also play Pictionary


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Calmness to deranged. Unpredictable...unpredictable...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like writing songs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nothing else matters if youre not happy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear Coworker:

I would appreciate it if you could stop being such a whiny little B. Good luck when you go back to school, where I'm sure people will be a lot more verbal about their feelings towards your BS on account of not needing to stay on good terms with their supervisor.

_Sincerely,_

IllusionOfHappiness


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Whoever reads this, I want you to know that everything is going to be okay. Maybe not now, maybe not soon, but it will if you let it. Don't give up and believe that life is always going to be this difficult. The trials only make us stronger. The social anxiety may make you feel vulnerable and weak, but I'll have you know that it's fooling you. You're not weak; you've been through so much and _survived_. Do you know how hard that is when no one understands why you feel the way you do? It's a special kind of challenge when others can't be empathetic, and it also takes a special kind of person to get through it. It takes a strong person. That's why you have anxiety; because of all people in this world, you can handle it and overcome it if you put your mind to it. And once you do it, then you will see your own strength and your own worth. You weren't *meant* to give up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Whoever reads this, I want you to know that everything is going to be okay. Maybe not now, maybe not soon, but it will if you let it. Don't give up and believe that life is always going to be this difficult. The trials only make us stronger. The social anxiety may make you feel vulnerable and weak, but I'll have you know that it's fooling you. You're not weak; you've been through so much and _survived_. Do you know how hard that is when no one understands why you feel the way you do? It's a special kind of challenge when others can't be empathetic, and it also takes a special kind of person to get through it. It takes a strong person. That's why you have anxiety; because of all people in this world, you can handle it and overcome it if you put your mind to it. And once you do it, then you will see your own strength and your own worth. You weren't *meant* to give up.


Is this from a self help book? It sounds that way. Anyhow, I like it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Whoever reads this, I want you to know that everything is going to be okay. Maybe not now, maybe not soon, but it will if you let it. Don't give up and believe that life is always going to be this difficult. The trials only make us stronger. The social anxiety may make you feel vulnerable and weak, but I'll have you know that it's fooling you. You're not weak; you've been through so much and _survived_. Do you know how hard that is when no one understands why you feel the way you do? It's a special kind of challenge when others can't be empathetic, and it also takes a special kind of person to get through it. It takes a strong person. That's why you have anxiety; because of all people in this world, you can handle it and overcome it if you put your mind to it. And once you do it, then you will see your own strength and your own worth. You weren't *meant* to give up.


How did you know to type this this morning when I'm upset. :b Thanks Laura.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

laura024 said:


> The social anxiety may make you feel vulnerable and weak, but I'll have you know that it's fooling you. You're not weak; you've been through so much and _survived_.


Well said. Thanks for this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Inspirational stuff Laura!! Thanks for that.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> My reaction was pretty much in line with this as well. Pesto is delicious! Mechuga, I will make you a chicken, sundried tomato, feta, pine nut, and pesto sandwich on focaccia, and you will be forced to re-evlaute.


I just really don't like basil haha. That sandwich sounds absolutely fantastic though! Feta wins every time :]


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Is this from a self help book? It sounds that way. Anyhow, I like it.


No it isn't, but maybe I should write one lol.



strawberryjulius said:


> How did you know to type this this morning when I'm upset. :b Thanks Laura.


I just knew. :b  I felt the desire to spread some hope. You're welcome everyone. 



Neptunus said:


> Well said. Thanks for this.





Ospi said:


> Inspirational stuff Laura!! Thanks for that.


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Whoever reads this, I want you to know that everything is going to be okay. Maybe not now, maybe not soon, but it will if you let it. Don't give up and believe that life is always going to be this difficult. The trials only make us stronger. The social anxiety may make you feel vulnerable and weak, but I'll have you know that it's fooling you. You're not weak; you've been through so much and _survived_. Do you know how hard that is when no one understands why you feel the way you do? It's a special kind of challenge when others can't be empathetic, and it also takes a special kind of person to get through it. It takes a strong person. That's why you have anxiety; because of all people in this world, you can handle it and overcome it if you put your mind to it. And once you do it, then you will see your own strength and your own worth. You weren't *meant* to give up.


Thank you, that helps!

My only struggle when I hear things like this is knowing that the people who know me expect so much more of me than I can do, since they just don't understand.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Polyoxymethylene said:


> Thank you, that helps!
> 
> My only struggle when I hear things like this is knowing that the people who know me expect so much more of me than I can do, since they just don't understand.


No problem. 

Yeah, that is hard. But if those people have good hearts, they will do their best to listen to how you feel and try to be there for you. Let them know your limits, and they'll hopefully allow you to stay in your comfort zone. Sometimes the ones who love us think we're so great that we can do things that we feel we can't. At this point we just have to communicate that we'd like a helping hand, not a push.
Family and friends just can't always be there for us in the way we need, and that's why this forum is a great place. :yes We understand each other.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Go Canada! ;X


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Go Canada! ;X


 :drunk


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Fml


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's get the momentum machine started. Screw the doubters...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Finland shoots and Finland mf'n scores! About damn time.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Whoever reads this, I want you to know that everything is going to be okay. Maybe not now, maybe not soon, but it will if you let it. Don't give up and believe that life is always going to be this difficult. The trials only make us stronger. The social anxiety may make you feel vulnerable and weak, but I'll have you know that it's fooling you. You're not weak; you've been through so much and _survived_. Do you know how hard that is when no one understands why you feel the way you do? It's a special kind of challenge when others can't be empathetic, and it also takes a special kind of person to get through it. It takes a strong person. That's why you have anxiety; because of all people in this world, you can handle it and overcome it if you put your mind to it. And once you do it, then you will see your own strength and your own worth. You weren't *meant* to give up.


 I like this :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Whoever reads this, I want you to know that everything is going to be okay. Maybe not now, maybe not soon, but it will if you let it. Don't give up and believe that life is always going to be this difficult. The trials only make us stronger. The social anxiety may make you feel vulnerable and weak, but I'll have you know that it's fooling you. You're not weak; you've been through so much and _survived_. Do you know how hard that is when no one understands why you feel the way you do? It's a special kind of challenge when others can't be empathetic, and it also takes a special kind of person to get through it. It takes a strong person. That's why you have anxiety; because of all people in this world, you can handle it and overcome it if you put your mind to it. And once you do it, then you will see your own strength and your own worth. You weren't *meant* to give up.


great post!...so true!


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a lot of very ignorant family members.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Another day the same thing day in and day out nothing changes but grades and what i get paid at work... so tired of this... ready for my own space and feeling really free... I hate going to sleep upset and yet again it happens... solutions = none


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

PsyKat said:


> I have a lot of very ignorant family members.


:squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Hooray! What a great film. Ryan Gosling is a really solid actor (also he is adorable) and I will pretty much watch anything with Patricia Clarkson in it. I might have to watch that again!
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Today has perhaps not been the best day thus far. My plan is to counter this problem will play out in three stages.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really enjoyed it. It's one of my new favourite films! Ryan Gosling was amazing, and indeed, adorable. Is Patricia Clarkson the actress who played Margot? She was so sweet. I found it was necessary to suspend disbelief about some parts of the film, like the fact that everybody in the town was a thoroughly decent person who accommodated Lars' insanity in the most humane way possible. That would just never happen in reality.



mrbojangles said:


> i started watching it on youtube a couple of months ago but it cut off after the scene where he takes the doll to his office party. are you watching it online somewhere?


No, I rented it from lovefilm. Why did you stop watching?



laura024 said:


> Whoever reads this, I want you to know that everything is going to be okay. Maybe not now, maybe not soon, but it will if you let it. Don't give up and believe that life is always going to be this difficult. The trials only make us stronger. The social anxiety may make you feel vulnerable and weak, but I'll have you know that it's fooling you. You're not weak; you've been through so much and _survived_. Do you know how hard that is when no one understands why you feel the way you do? It's a special kind of challenge when others can't be empathetic, and it also takes a special kind of person to get through it. It takes a strong person. That's why you have anxiety; because of all people in this world, you can handle it and overcome it if you put your mind to it. And once you do it, then you will see your own strength and your own worth. You weren't *meant* to give up.


Thanks for posting this Laura. These are things I know but often forget. Sometimes I just need a little reminder.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I couldn't wait to get here, and now I just want to go home.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

jbjlove said:


> I couldn't wait to get here, and now I just want to go home.


*builds a tree house*...come sit with me


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Omg I want to live in that. Well if it were to scale anyway


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm so scrued...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

inna sense said:


> *builds a tree house*...come sit with me


That's awesome. The one thing I wanted more than anything else as a kid was a treehouse.

Mmmmmm, stem ginger cookies.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

.~.~.~.~.~.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a new pillow and pillow case and a new mug with artwork by Pierce Brosnan. That should be random enough. :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> ^^ Omg I want to live in that. Well if it were to scale anyway


Spoken like an engineer!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> an engineer!


ospi is my beautiful mind...he be 01...for real


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ayo check it...yah inna...how old is you?

3 years...my spear pierce
my body a vihicle i steer 1st
had a nose ring, right side
the time's right...trainman...you shines bright

i also, painted my nails black...i am dat 1


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love you guys.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

the truth doesn't hurt.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, _someone respond!_


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

letitrock said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, _someone respond!_


*responds* :O


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I want to _be_ better, but I don't want to _get_ better.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My feet are so coooooold. I hate this sensation.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Aside from the rain, the weather is so nice today. It's not too hot or cold and I'm not sweating my body weight off.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think I expect too much. I should stop that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Aside from the rain, the weather is so nice today. It's not too hot or cold and I'm not sweating my body weight off.


I know! I woke up for the first time this week not feeling sweating or uncomfortable. I can hear all the birds chirping, a lady on her horse just trotted past and it's looking like a great day weather wise!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If the sum equals the mass of the two parts, and the number of hydrogen protons determines how strong an acid diluted in water is then why does Twilight make me vomit in my mouth?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> If the sum equals the mass of the two parts, and the number of hydrogen protons determines how strong an acid diluted in water is then why does Twilight make me vomit in my mouth?


Because someone tried to add up the sum in their head when they were determining the formula for Twilight and thus the acidic concentration was wayyy to high resulting in a highly sour and painful viewing experience.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish we could get everyone from SAS together and hang out for a day. I love you guys and I'm feeling socialable at the moment :heart


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

New shirts!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I cant wait until this cold weather is over with. i can go out and enjoy my walk with my dog or not and better my mental/physical health.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

You had better help me with this French homework like you promised you would. You have two hours to call me. Then I give up.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I just bought 15 grain bread. It better be better than the 12 grain I bought 2 weeks ago.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

rdrr said:


> I just bought 15 grain bread. It better be better than the 12 grain I bought 2 weeks ago.


You haven't really lived until you've worked your way up to 23 grain. Enjoy your plebe bread!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

15W40, remember 15W40 Reecey-Poo.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Today I visited the university I want to transfer to this summer and was basically told that I'm a shoo-in. I'm really excited and, dare I say it, happy about it, but I'm terrified at the same time. I think I'm going to have a Sylvia Plath mental breakdown when I leave. Oh well.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

PsyKat said:


> I wish we could get everyone from SAS together and hang out for a day. I love you guys and I'm feeling socialable at the moment :heart


I'd love that. Too bad teleportation doesn't exist yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired, but I still need to go run because I skipped yesterday.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'd love that. Too bad teleportation doesn't exist yet.


It exists in YoVille, therefore it must exist on earth somewhere!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

thewall said:


> Today I visited the university I want to transfer to this summer and was basically told that I'm a shoo-in. I'm really excited and, dare I say it, happy about it, but I'm terrified at the same time. I think I'm going to have a Sylvia Plath mental breakdown when I leave. Oh well.


This is fantastic, obviously you have the qualities they want for their students!! Will be scary but it's super rewarding and certainly a great step in the right direction for so many factors of your life.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> This is fantastic, obviously you have the qualities they want for their students!! Will be scary but it's super rewarding and certainly a great step in the right direction for so many factors of your life.


Thanks 

I know it's definitely what I need to do.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm only 10 minutes into _The Boondock Saints II_ and the cheesy acting and crappy few lines already makes me want to stop watching it. Why do they have to ruin good movies with horrible sequels? Well, lets see if this gets any better...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, it didn't. I decided to stop watching it rather than torture myself by trying to finish it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

huh said:


> I'm only 10 minutes into _The Boondock Saints II_ and the cheesy acting and crappy few lines already makes me want to stop watching it. Why do they have to ruin good movies with horrible sequels? Well, lets see if this gets any better...


omg, really? that _sucks_, I watched the first one and I was hoping the second and third one would be good-I still plan to watch them eventually though.

Edit: wow, 759posts? thats a lot-last time I checked I had like 659


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

when im around a bunch of people talking and im in the background quiet and listening and feeling really anxious ill sometimes imagine everything they are talking about is related to sexual encounters they ve had. immature yes but it works.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

why am i still here??


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

huh said:


> I'm only 10 minutes into _The Boondock Saints II_ and the cheesy acting and crappy few lines already makes me want to stop watching it. Why do they have to ruin good movies with horrible sequels? Well, lets see if this gets any better...


Whaaaat? I loved the sequel!!! Haha the cheesiness is one of the best parts.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

When I was really little, my grandma told me she wanted to show me a trick she had. And she took out almost all of her lower back molars!! I didn't know what it was then and it scared the crap out of me. I know realize she probably had a partial denture. But ever since I have had a sort of phobia/obsession with teeth, and I make sure to brush and floss mine thoroughly. If I miss a brushing, I get really anxious and picture all of my teeth falling out.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Squizzy said:


> When I was really little, my grandma told me she wanted to show me a trick she had. And she took out almost all of her lower back molars!! I didn't know what it was then and it scared the crap out of me. I know realize she probably had a partial denture. But ever since I have had a sort of phobia/obsession with teeth, and I make sure to brush and floss mine thoroughly. If I miss a brushing, I get really anxious and picture all of my teeth falling out.


You must have beautiful teeth. You want to switch them with mine?

I don't floss, and haven't seen a dentist for over 2 yrs atleast. I have 5 cavaties I believe and they need to be filled I'm sure.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Prakas said:


> You must have beautiful teeth. You want to switch them with mine?
> 
> I don't floss, and haven't seen a dentist for over 2 yrs atleast. I have 5 cavaties I believe and they need to be filled I'm sure.


You should go to a dentist!! You teeth are the only set you've got. Although, I'm sure that's easier said then done, especially if you don't have insurance (I've heard a routine dentist visit can cost like $300!).

I can't even stand the thought of watching that movie, The Hangover, just because of that tooth thing. :afr


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've avoided the dentist for like three years. I hate it. They always make me feel terrible for not flossing. They ask if you floss and you're like no and they just give you this LOOK. Like you massacred several babies or something.

I AM NOT AN ANIMAL.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Squizzy said:


> You should go to a dentist!! You teeth are the only set you've got. Although, I'm sure that's easier said then done, especially if you don't have insurance (I've heard a routine dentist visit can cost like $300!).
> 
> I can't even stand the thought of watching that movie, The Hangover, just because of that tooth thing. :afr


Yeah I want too, but I'm also afraid too at the same time. I don't have insurance, and right now I'm spending more than what I'm making. I might be able too once summer rolls around and I get a 2nd job.

The dentist I usually visit would be like $80 for a cleaning, $140 for xrays or something along those lines. It was like $130 or something for 2 cavaities (cavity, oh hell someone spell this for me please), so I'd have to go 3 times minimum.



Perfectionist said:


> I've avoided the dentist for like three years. I hate it. They always make me feel terrible for not flossing. They ask if you floss and you're like no and they just give you thus LOOK. Like you massacred several babies or something.
> 
> I AM NOT AN ANIMAL.


LOL, same here. After you say no, they're like well you might not notice a difference now, but you can get gum disease or whatever when you're in your 40s. I guess they have to disclose that to you by law.

Unless you're a vegetarian, we're all animals


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Bah. Teeth you say? I have a wisdom tooth coming in that I need taken out. (Thankfully all I have is one! FYI everyone has between zero and four wisdom teeth) Also need one of my front tooth fillings smoothed out and a back tooth filled. You may think this is a lot, but in my experience, this is baby stuff. I didn't brush my teeth much as a child so in the last 6-7 years I've had probably 20 fillings. Gross? Kind of. But they're gone now and I take care of my teeth now, better than most people. I'm also not afraid of the dentist because of all my experience, haha. It's actually pretty relaxing provided they didn't screw up the Novocaine or accidentally poke my gums with their pokey tools.

I have no insurance but my sister is a dental assistant and hooks me up with totally free dental work at her office


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

I've decided that I should always keep my mouth closed when not speaking, smiling or eating, based on the suspicion that this will make me look a bit more attractive.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

PsyKat said:


> Bah. Teeth you say? I have a wisdom tooth coming in that I need taken out. (Thankfully all I have is one! FYI everyone has between zero and four wisdom teeth) Also need one of my front tooth fillings smoothed out and a back tooth filled. You may think this is a lot, but in my experience, this is baby stuff. I didn't brush my teeth much as a child so in the last 6-7 years I've had probably 20 fillings. Gross? Kind of. But they're gone now and I take care of my teeth now, better than most people. I'm also not afraid of the dentist because of all my experience, haha. It's actually pretty relaxing provided they didn't screw up the Novocaine or accidentally poke my gums with their pokey tools.
> 
> I have no insurance but my sister is a dental assistant and hooks me up with totally free dental work at her office


I think I might be one of these people with 0 wisdom teeth, I'm pretty chuffed about that. When I actually make an appointment with the dentist they're sending me to get x-rays done to see if I have any. I used to think EVERYONE got them.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I find flossing addictive. At the last check-up, it meant I did not have to fork out money to see the hygienist.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> ...the possibility of USA vs. Canada Part 2. Should be an interesting weekend. opcorn


Even I, as someone who never watched the sport is excited about that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sounds interesting.....I missed the first one .

Well, I need to get ready for my Friday .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Glad it's friday. last day, then it's two days off, maybe 3 if i'm lucky. Now i kinda miss not doing anything all day long. But working's good for the soul, and my co-workers are fun to hang around with(my little nieces).


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ah...gotta love the minds of the mods ä_Ä


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

CrashMedicate said:


> ...the possibility of USA vs. Canada Part 2. Should be an interesting weekend. opcorn


Part 2? Are they calling the first one a real game now? I thought this was a do over because we felt sorry for them.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Not even ryan miller will save you now. Enjoy the silver . If you get by Finland that is.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This is a start to a really really horrible day....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> This is a start to a really really horrible day....


Boooo, turn it into a good day!!!!

This is the latest I have stayed up in a very long time. I will regret it.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> This is a start to a really really horrible day....


:hug aww. You never know.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inna sense said:


> ah...gotta love the minds of the mods ä_Ä


Who's the mod this time? :duck :lol

Well - to you hockey guys.....just make sure you don't end up gettin' one of them times in the time-out chair! :argue 
Show some diplomacy - these are the Olympics :high5:drunk :lol


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol at you guys autographing our podium. If anything that might cause it to get repo'd haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> Lol at you guys autographing our podium. If anything that might cause it to get repo'd haha.


Hey, it's your Olympics....your equipment :lol.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol this is great. Can't wait for sunday.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

All these people sitting around me, and I'm not bothered by it in the slightest. Weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> Lol this is great. Can't wait for sunday.


I might be able to watch the game this time. 
It has been a pretty good Olympics - the only problem was all the postponements.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Ya, weather wasn't great, but that's no ones fault.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

there's some sort of dinner party going on downstairs... it's only a question of time before i'll have to go down and show my face.

_things are never as good or as bad as i imagine them to be. _


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

full house might be cheesy, but it never gets old.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> full house might be cheesy, but it never gets old.


Nothing cheesy about it, a lot of people grew up watching full house. There is always a lesson to be learned in every episode


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ haha true.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> :hug aww. You never know.


"
_There is a story of a farmer whose only horse ran away. That evening the neighbours gathered to commiserate with him since this was such bad luck. "Your farm will suffer, and you cannot plough," they said. "Surely this is a terrible thing to have happened to you."_
_He said, "Maybe yes, maybe no."_

_The next day the horse returned but brought with it six wild horses, and the neighbours came to congratulate him and exclaim at his good fortune. "You are richer than you were before!" they said. "Surely this has turned out to be a good thing for you, after all."_
_He said, "Maybe yes, maybe no."_

_And then, the following day, his son tried to saddle and ride one of the wild horses. He was thrown and broke his leg, and he couldn't work on the farm. Again the neighbours came to offer their sympathy for the incident. "There is more work than only you can handle, and you may be driven poor," they said. "Surely this is a terrible misfortune."_
_The old farmer said, "Maybe yes, maybe no."_
_The day after that, conscription officers came to the village to seize young men for the army, but because of his broken leg the farmer's son was rejected. When the neighbours came again, they said, "How fortunate! Things have worked out after all. Most young men never return alive from the war. Surely this is the best of fortunes for you!"_
_And the old man said, "Maybe yes, maybe no." "_


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Who's the mod this time? :duck :lol


Amo...the one who has a crush on me <3


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

inna sense said:


> "There is a story of a farmer .."


That's some good stuff there. Thanks for posting inna


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it just my computer or have all the fonts on SAS changed? I don't like it. 

I have yummy beer. I think I might post some of my tutli the chubster baby pics now.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Finnish hockey team started today's USA game like ****. Kiprusoff made a huge blunder only a couple of minutes into the game. :wtf


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

AUUUUUGH. wrgopuwrou. That is all.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i met johnny depp yesterday


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I just figured something out. Something important. It hit me like a twenty-one gun salute, like a dozen rugby teams, like a merriweather fist. Hoe - leee crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i met johnny depp yesterday


I hate that guy. he owes me five bucks.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Please please please.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I want waffles.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I want waffles.


 I have waffles
B
J E L O U S

haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> I have waffles
> B
> J E L O U S
> 
> haha


OH NO YOU DIDANT.

This calls for war!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Indigo Flow said:


> i met johnny depp yesterday


He's on my TV right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Every 2nd sled in this bobsledding seems to be tipping over. Track is ridiculous. Even the favorites are crashing.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> OH NO YOU DIDANT.
> 
> This calls for war!


"Yumm taking a bite out of this lucious waffle smuthered
in syrup. Oh oH the syrup is dripping..Takes a giant bite"

 haa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to have to check out the Olympics after my SAS fix. It is Friday evening now


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Think I could live here http://www.aurlandsfjord.com/pictures.htm


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

chocolate chips :mushy


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

Life is a mother ****er. Nothing's fair. I live to work. I live to get other people's goals accomplished. I have no right to get my own goals accomplished. 

Sorry, just ranting. I had a bad day today. Anxiety was through the roof.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Go Canada V Slovakia! Go curling too, I guess lol.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

alohomora said:


> Life is a mother ****er. Nothing's fair. I live to work. I live to get other people's goals accomplished. I have no right to get my own goals accomplished.
> 
> Sorry, just ranting. I had a bad day today. Anxiety was through the roof.


Nothing to be sorry about. :squeeze


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

GnR said:


> Go curling too, I guess lol.


:haha
yeah kinda hard to get excited about but another gold would be cool eh


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i only had a couple jalapeno chips but my mouth is still burning.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate you 
You life ruiner


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why do some people need "a sign" to stop doing something that's hurting themselves? Gee, if all it took was "a sign" to make you stop I'm pretty sure you could have stopped just as easily BEFORE the sign. Right?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

In other news, I must have some crazy luck still having power up here. This storm's intensity has lasted for probably a full 24 hours by now. Insane! And I had to try to walk in it...not very successfully.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Nothing to be sorry about. :squeeze


thank you shadowmask


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Every 2nd sled in this bobsledding seems to be tipping over. Track is ridiculous. Even the favorites are crashing.


That's okay, it's not a real sport anyway :wink. On the plus side, didn't it look rather fun when that German chick fell out and slid down the track? lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> That's okay, it's not a real sport anyway :wink. On the plus side, didn't it look rather fun when that German chick fell out and slid down the track? lol


I will admit I kinda have an urge to sprint and dive down that track like a slide xD


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I will admit I kinda have an urge to sprint and dive down that track like a slide xD


I know! That would be so awesome!! And that chick got to do it, like who cares about medals after that


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> I know! That would be so awesome!! And that chick got to do it, like who cares about medals after that


hahaha she was probably thinking to herself, "This is so much better than gold, omg I am having too much fun....oh crap, *look sad and angry, look sad and angry!!!*"


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> hahaha she was probably thinking to herself, "This is so much better than gold, omg I am having too much fun....oh crap, *look sad and angry, look sad and angry!!!*"


:haha For sure. She was totally loving it...see her doing the spread eagle the rest of the way down. If she was upset or embarrassed or whatever, wouldn't she have made a _bit_ of an effort to stop and compose herself? I bet those Canadian girls are jealous they didn't tip =)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Me so sleepy but no like bed.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

funny, when it's below freezing, it's cold as heck. When it's above, it's like t-shirt weather, "comfortable" as they say. the olympic athletes' photos look like mug-shots. lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> He's on my TV right now.


Please offer him a seat!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Off to work. Cannot wait to get home tonight!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate it when you're nothing but nice and polite to someone and they dislike you for no reason. :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> hahaha she was probably thinking to herself, "This is so much better than gold, omg I am having too much fun....oh crap, *look sad and angry, look sad and angry!!!*"





Cheeky said:


> :haha For sure. She was totally loving it...see her doing the spread eagle the rest of the way down. If she was upset or embarrassed or whatever, wouldn't she have made a _bit_ of an effort to stop and compose herself? I bet the Canadian girls are jealous they didn't tip =)


You guys are too much :lol :lol :lol.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I can only stay for a minute just now, but I wanted to quickly record in writing for my own sake that this night has been pretty fantastic thus far, and shows no signs of stopping yet. Tomorrow I am going to pore over the hundreds of ways I've gone wrong since this afternoon, analyzing in excruciating detail my myriad failures, be they real or invented. But in this moment, from this vantage point, I can see the true shape of things. Hopefully I will remember to look back at this little message after all these events inevitably become less clear.

On a not altogether unrelated note, I am utterly, profoundly drenched. The small pools of rainwater at my feet are growing by the second, and won't remain small for much longer. I'm going to have to find something to clean this up.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I been thinking...Theres an awful lot of SAS member from Australia. I wounder if theres something to it.

This weather sucks


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Monday Showers increasing to rain. Min 22 Max 27
Tuesday Rain, possibly heavy. Min 21 Max 26
Wednesday Rain easing. Min 21 Max 27
Thursday Showers. Min 22 Max 28
Friday Showers. Min 23 Max 29
Saturday Showers. Min 22 Max 29

Things are starting to look good. :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bedtime.


----------



## How to bill (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Currently hiding out in the toilet at a club, massive strike of anxiety when friends arrived who I did not expect. Guess this is one of those steps backwards. Oh well, gotta brush myself off after tonight and stay positive!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I just realised how mature I actually am.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I reeeeaaaaaally need to do my homework. I need motivation. I have a little but it's not enough it seems.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

How to bill said:


> I'm back.


No you are not!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Currently hiding out in the toilet at a club, massive strike of anxiety when friends arrived who I did not expect. Guess this is one of those steps backwards. Oh well, gotta brush myself off after tonight and stay positive!!


Wait, wait, how did you post on SAS while in a toilet? Or are you one of those people who can come on SAS on your phone? :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah on phone. I recovered my composure but im so pissed off with myself tonight. Blah


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mala - bona - indifferentia


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Life has no meaning whatsoever


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

that was creepy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's a beautiful day.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I dont understant why ashley cole sex life is of interest to people, i dont care, hes a good footballer.

^^^^^^randomness.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

----tmi----


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^yay! Pics? 

My random thought of the day: Oh nooooo


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Monday Showers increasing to rain. Min 22 Max 27
> Tuesday Rain, possibly heavy. Min 21 Max 26
> Wednesday Rain easing. Min 21 Max 27
> Thursday Showers. Min 22 Max 28
> ...


mmmmhmmm - good for sleeping


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

today feels like sunday.

so much stuff is going on in my house and i am on sas lol.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

letitrock said:


> omg, really? that _sucks_, I watched the first one and I was hoping the second and third one would be good-I still plan to watch them eventually though.





mechuga said:


> Whaaaat? I loved the sequel!!! Haha the cheesiness is one of the best parts.


I dunno, I think the main problem I had was Eunice and Romeo. Julie Benz's acting just seemed too forced and over the top. The Romeo character was supposed to be like Rocco was in the first movie, but just wasn't thought out as well. I think the comedic relief was overdone and made the film lose any sense of seriousness. The MacManus brothers characters were well done though.

Oh boy, and now I'm starting to over-analyze this film...haha. I still love the first one  I hope the third one is better if they ever make it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't believe how bored and restless I am.

Just like every weekend.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Paxil withdrawal  ugh just wanna curl up n die thankyou please.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I know the feeling, too.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> Paxil withdrawal  ugh just wanna curl up n die thankyou please.


I feel your pain. Hang in there, it doesn't last forever.


----------



## Matomato (Jan 21, 2010)

Random thought of the day: I have far too many thoughts for my own good.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> You come like a thief in the night


Oooh, cryptic. I like your random posts. Is that a song lyric? And thanks so much for the wonderful compliment  You made my day. :heart

I love that meds make me get tipsy really fast.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

irishK said:


> Think I could live here http://www.aurlandsfjord.com/pictures.htm


That's like a 45 minute drive from where I live. My hometown is situated by the same fjord.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so ready for pork chops!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> something I am writing, thanks. I meant the compliment too.


Sounds good to me. :yes Thanks so much!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Library


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm making every Saturday 'Pajama Day' for the rest of the semester. I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

4pm and I just finished breakfast. I love Saturdays.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Lifes too short to be living stuck up in the past...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh feeling much better this-morning!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Peeling potatoes is an odd thing to be doing when struck with epic understandment..ness.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ahh feeling much better this-morning!!


Me likes dis. Ospi set his alarm for 8am this morning? :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

WHERE ARE ALL THE DRUNKEN SASERS? Surely it's not just me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Me likes dis. Ospi set his alarm for 8am this morning? :b


6:30 actually!!!!!!!! I am HARDCORE!!



tutliputli said:


> WHERE ARE ALL THE DRUNKEN SASERS? Surely it's not just me.


*dances*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> 6:30 actually!!!!!!!! I am HARDCORE!!
> 
> *dances*


Same time as me then, except I had to go to work :cry

Maybe you should have beer for breakfast.  :lol You better be working on those baby pictures.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha beer for breakfast, what are you trying to con me into doing here tuts??? You silly goose hahaha.

Yeah yeah pics will come!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm merely trying to conquer the difference in time zones so we can be drunk at the same time. Heehee! 

Speaking of babies, a patient at work had the cutest baby girl today. I had to do a field test on her and I was trying to distract the baby while the mother was doing her test. She just kept staring at me with these huge blue eyes, and randomly smiling and giggling. Then she started wailing (probably because of my terrible social skills) but she calmed down when I rocked her pushchair back and forth. Ahh, babies are the best!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Then she started wailing (probably because of my terrible social skills)"

I'm sorry, but this had me laughing out loud :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "Then she started wailing (probably because of my terrible social skills)"
> 
> I'm sorry, but this had me laughing out loud :lol


Bahahahahahaha, that was my intention  No need to say sorry, I find it very easy to laugh at myself. Mostly because I am ridiculous. xD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You are just a big silly drunky, probably giggling away right now like a nincompoop and looking at funny pictures of animals doing the darnedest things.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just realised that due to the time difference, it will never be appropriate for us to be drunk at the same time. This is deeply saddening.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> You are just a big silly drunky, probably giggling away right now like a nincompoop and looking at funny pictures of animals doing the darnedest things.


Oh my god, WHERE ARE YOU HIDING?!



Ospi said:


> I just realised that due to the time difference, it will never be appropriate for us to be drunk at the same time. This is deeply saddening.


This makes me genuinely sad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tsunami!`


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope there are no members here in Chile who have been affected by this quake.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Man I take the internet _way_ too seriously sometimes. :bash


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been pretty productive today. Feels good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ good stuff

LOL @ my dad. "Listening to Opeth at 9am, my son is hardcore"

Ahh funny stuff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> ^^ good stuff
> 
> LOL @ my dad. "Listening to Opeth at 9am, my son is hardcore"
> 
> Ahh funny stuff


 9:30am Sunday? It's only 6:30pm Saturday here!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah well you are stuck in the past, get with the times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

there has to be something going on somewhere.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"Be her wild prince of pleasure"

Uh, I get the most exciting spam emails.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Swiper, no swiping! Swiper, no swiping! Swiper, no swiping! Sw-*shoots TV Elvis-style*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Be her wild prince of pleasure"
> 
> Uh, I get the most exciting spam emails.


Do you get the "increase the size of your manhood in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!" cus I always do. But then I chuckle to myself, hah, fancy wanting it any bigger :stu

Oh I am silly.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Be her wild prince of pleasure"
> 
> Uh, I get the most exciting spam emails.


Haha, how creatively erotic. x]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh~!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Do you get the "increase the size of your manhood in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!" cus I always do. But then I chuckle to myself, hah, fancy wanting it any bigger :stu
> 
> Oh I am silly.


:spit


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I have SAD (seasonal affective disorder). Winter depresses me to no end.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ouch. just finished doing my taxes =S


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Argh, I just want a quiet day at home but not you have to invite friends over for a bbq!!!!

boooooooooooooo, now I will have to be polite and socialise and miss my racing


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Do you get the "increase the size of your manhood in 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!" cus I always do. But then I chuckle to myself, hah, fancy wanting it any bigger :stu
> 
> Oh I am silly.


:lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> Making cookies and having cocktails, dancing to Beyonce. Life is good atm. :heart


Oh boy! What sort of cookies are we talking about here?
-----------------------------------------------
Goodness, I had forgotten the ridiculous amount of Vietnamese food eight dollars will buy you. I will be eating delicious, noodly leftovers all weekend!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think I have farther to go than most people. Should stop stealing so much cake.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

somethinginthewind said:


> Oatmeal chocolate chip.


I don't know how I feel about oatmeal chocolate chip, but yay for cookies regardless.

Also, my hand finally works again for the most part! I can finally start working out again, thank goodness.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh really don't like pop at all.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I cannot seem to put this grocery list together. I feel like it's a very complicated math problem. I'm not that great with math. Or maybe lack of good sleep is finally getting to my brain function. Does that make sense? Yes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I ate a whole tub of fried rice and hour ago and I'm hungry again? Geez!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

people, socializing, trying to be someone you're not, being ignored....it's just too much! 

I'm fine though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I ate a whole tub of fried rice and hour ago and I'm hungry again? Geez!


Your tapeworm "bruce" says HAI!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't done mine yet!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I think I might need to leave this site for awhile... :|


 :ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NightRain and GnR....why?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

nightrain said:


> I think I might need to leave this site for awhile... :|





GnR said:


> :ditto


:wife :spank

dont go for too long if you do. People will miss you guys.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think a bread can be helpful, this place is an addiction. But I will never leave :b


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I love this place!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Your tapeworm "bruce" says HAI!!!!


Shh. :bah

I just realised that, aside from fruit, I've pretty much ate rice all day: fried rice, rice crackers and these honey covered rice things my Nonna made. :b


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Finland!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

<----- oh yeah, baby 

I wasn't expecting that kind of comeback.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm rocking back and forth here... great excitement


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Shh. :bah
> 
> I just realised that, aside from fruit, I've pretty much ate rice all day: fried rice, rice crackers and these honey covered rice things my Nonna made. :b


I am so over rice for life. When in Malaysia it was rice with everything. Chicken rice, stingray wings in rice, pork rice, cat rice (lol not really, but can you imagine??).

Also, GO FINLAND!!!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:boogie Finland takes the hockey bronze! Awesome game.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm on cloud nine...just keep falling deeper and deeper.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Just realized how much anxiety I get when I go to malls :/ not a good sign of improvment.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, yeah, thanks for that.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, yeah, thanks for that.


I don't know...Everytime I see your name I think you smell like strawberries. Don't ask :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheeky said:


> Go Finland!


Is that a cocker spaniel in your avatar?

I am glad Finland won a medal. They are distant peeps to my Hungarian squad - they're more summer-oriented, though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bird...bird is the word....


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

can everyone in my house please leave and stop with the music.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Bird...bird is the word....


Don't you DARE start with that :wife


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Thinking about how cool it will be to have a house. We're trying to get a loan so we can move out of this apartment.

Things I will *not* be missing:
Deafeningly loud toilet
Having only one window
No washer and dryer in the building


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go to sleep! 3am :fall


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to go to sleep! 3am :fall


complain, complain, complain...

The day is just getting started :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is, but I need to keep my sleep schedule or I get messed up. Tuesday for me is a 15-hour day! :fall


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

15 hr day, yeah that's a bummer. It's only Sunday morning though, get you're sleep on Monday night if possible


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I don't know...Everytime I see your name I think you smell like strawberries. Don't ask :afr


I do have strawberry body butter, so when I can be bothered to put it on I do smell of strawberries. :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

If I do not feel better by tomorrow I think I will cry the whole day away! I really want to clean my room and be back to normal so I can go to Yoga and what not! I called in sick for the first time Friday this sucks I just want me back! I also would love to find the perfect place to live and stop fighting with everyone so much... I guess I have a little cure for that hidden away but still!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do people do things to me that I'd never even THINK to do to them? :|


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I keep having this crazy dream and I really would like it to go away its starting to freak me out! Oh and well life is going by way too fast at the moment all my life goals are out the window!!! This seems to be making me sad even though I feel I just started living life again... Hmmm contemplation time


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im almost certain now that im a somewhat of a product of a norse berserker gang raping. 900 plus years ago a small band of viking warriors gang raped a women and that women was my x15 grandmother. something like that.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel a bit sad maybe a bit disowned but I guess I asked for this my life did get busy...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why do people do things to me that I'd never even THINK to do to them? :|


:mumLet me at 'em.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I do have strawberry body butter, so when I can be bothered to put it on I do smell of strawberries. :b


:clapStrawberries smell good.



strawberryjulius said:


> Why do people do things to me that I'd never even THINK to do to them? :|


Aw crap...:hide


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Chat has been destroyed by young new ppl whom make accounts for two days to "pick up chicks" gahh I hate this!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My tummy is really hurting. Might have to go and lie down. :cry

What's with people thinking I'm part Asian? I'm the most un-Asian looking person ever.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Prakas said:


> :clapStrawberries smell good
> Aw crap...:hide


Aw, you're too nice to do such a thing to me. :b



complex said:


> Chat has been destroyed by young new ppl whom make accounts for two days to "pick up chicks" gahh I hate this!


Ugh, me too. x_x



tutliputli said:


> My tummy is really hurting. Might have to go and lie down. :cry
> 
> What's with people thinking I'm part Asian? I'm the most un-Asian looking person ever.


People have asked if I'm Japanese before. They were Japanese. :|


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why do people do things to me that I'd never even THINK to do to them? :|


I ask myself the same question pretty much every day. I seem to have a lot more respect for others than they have for me/people in general.



strawberryjulius said:


> People have asked if I'm Japanese before. They were Japanese. :|


You obviously inherited this trait from me. People ask if I'm Japanese too. :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Good night SAS glad to check back in after more than a week... I think I miss you all more than I thought but I am doing super well in school work sucks but whats new! I will be back soon! <3 you all thanks for all the support


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't have a firm opinion about anything.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Punching a pillow is AMAZING.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I was super excited to read that Jean Pierre Jeunet has a new film out soon. Then I read the review and it was not so good. Stupid critics tainting my expectations :mum


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Another day of homework and taking care of the household.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't even know what I'm trying to say. 
I should get into writing poetry or something. 
Pretentious bull**** poetry.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

To be or not to be. what does this mean? Please help me understand this quote.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Aw, you're too nice to do such a thing to me. :b


I have an evil side too!!! :idea---I'll put strawberries in your coffee!!!

<---- Outclassed


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um...where is the HOCKEY GAME?! I am RECORDING it on VHS! US vs Canada. Be there or I miss out! :wtf


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel like I was dunked in human repellent at birth.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Um...where is the HOCKEY GAME?! I am RECORDING it on VHS! US vs Canada. Be there or I miss out! :wtf


Don't worry MM75 you still have 66 minutes till puck drop. The game starts at 3:00 ET.

Um...go Canada?

Kidding.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I recorded the Winter Olympics Marathon (the 50,000m cross-country skiing race: That's just over 31 miles for the metric-challenged) - what a finish!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

new project time


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations Canada 
Sweet victory


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

luck


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how do you know theres a brain in your head?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

tOOL-Third Eye part 1, that sweet spot of the song is stuck in my head, it's on loop

been looking at magazines for graphics class self promotion project, inspired again, regretting that this may be my last quarter till next year, or at least the summer, how ...uggh, i knew, i knew that i'd struggle for the words when i sat down to write this, regretting that with so little time here left that i'm only looking thru these magazines now, that i've missed out on the art and sculpture, the design, the inspiration in these magazine in these books, missed out on everything my school has to offer by sitting at home doing nothing, on the computer on SAS all day, it makes me sad, I realized that getting better, as far as my SA, it'll mean that i won't be back on this site, when I start needing this site less it'll mean that I'm getting better


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

inna sense said:


> how do you know theres a brain in your head?


Circumstantial evidence. Doesn't look good for me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I feel physically exhausted, but I haven't been doing anything.

Being really, really depressed probably has something to do with that.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm craving a root beer for the first time in...ever? Weird.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Eep, it's coming..


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Role playing is way fun!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

can someone else put away my laundry?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> can someone else put away my laundry?


*puts away laundry*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

zomgz said:


> *puts away laundry*


Cookie for you, yes there is.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol please don't do that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG! Now I am so tempted to visit the bakery for fresh treats. *shakes fist*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

>.<

Sorry, that wasn't supposed to be so huge.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey, if someone's willing to part with their brown sugar I'll bake you guys cookies. I'll just have to, like, float them across the ocean to you on a homemade boat...raft..thing. Made of styrofoam, a stick, and an old t-shirt. No? Okay, well, it's the thought.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

An interesting but tiring weekend.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol, closing ceremony ruined by Nickleback  Dare I say he is miming as well.

lol.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

sigh.. the 2 day holiday is over. It was way too short.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I need to get off my laptop. I will...now! Yes! I will leave my laptop because I know if I stay much longer I'll regret it in the morning. I don't wanna do something I know I'll regret so I must leave! Goodnight, laptop! See you at 6:30PM tomorrow!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> lol, closing ceremony ruined by Nickleback  Dare I say he is miming as well.
> 
> lol.


LOL I wholeheartedly agree. Although I am impressed that he didn't totally sound like he was singing while taking a dump like in all the other songs :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> LOL I wholeheartedly agree. * Although I am impressed that he didn't totally sound like he was singing while taking a dump like in all the other songs* :lol


omg, I lost my drink over my kb when I read that explanation xD


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Cheeky said:


> LOL I wholeheartedly agree. Although I am impressed that he didn't totally sound like he was singing while taking a dump like in all the other songs :lol


:lol thats awesome i hate nickelback too


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Hehe glad you guys agree. And I apologize in advance for the mental image you're gonna get next time you hear them on the radio :wink


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

agh why am i such a horrible procrastinator? and why did saxophone call!?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Same, meant to be doing job applications but I am procrastinating about it like crazy.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Aww poo...I want to burn another cd tomorrow morning before class, but I won't have enough time.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

see dees


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, too much cake.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

inna sense said:


> see dees





strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, too much cake.


Thanks to the both of you, now I have the munchies.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^Lol damn it I was just gonna go to bed now I'm hungry.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

We need to make a new rule in this thread...No mentioning of food or pictures of any kind. This happens like every other night. I hop on the boards and everyone is posting food when I'm at work.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I love the guy. But he makes it _so_ hard for me to like him at times.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you ever say anything nice? :|


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Do you ever say anything nice? :|


*looks at his shoes...lips pressed together*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my god, the sun is shining! The sky is blue instead of grey! Such a beautiful day.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Oh my god, the sun is shining! The sky is blue instead of grey! Such a beautiful day.


Same here! It doesn't happen too often! And then when it finally does I'm stuck in work looking out at it! 

Still freezing though, so I'll refrain from skinny-dipping for another few months!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Same here! It doesn't happen too often! And then when it finally does I'm stuck in work looking out at it!
> 
> Still freezing though, so I'll refrain from skinny-dipping for another few months!


I know, it really sucks to be stuck at work on a sunny day. I'm going to make the most of it and go out somewhere. It's been raining pretty much nonstop for the past couple of days!

Skinnydipping eh? :teeth


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I know, it really sucks to be stuck at work on a sunny day. I'm going to make the most of it and go out somewhere. It's been raining pretty much nonstop for the past couple of days!
> 
> Skinnydipping eh? :teeth


Yeah its been raining non-stop here for the last 6 months so I know how ya feel! 

You're right to get out and make the most of it.

haha, yeah skinny-dipping in the ice-cold ocean is the way to go! Nothing makes you forget your troubles faster than a quick dip in the irish sea


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^interesting pic.

geez, it's weird here too; been raining for days now. In the stupid desert!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

throwback time, you guys remember this one?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:boogie:clap:boogie
Ah, ha ha, good times!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

letitrock said:


> throwback time, you guys remember this one?


OH MY GOD, they used to be my favourite band. And I loved that song. :lol I should add that this was when I was 11 years old.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Yeah its been raining non-stop here for the last 6 months so I know how ya feel!
> 
> You're right to get out and make the most of it.
> 
> haha, yeah skinny-dipping in the ice-cold ocean is the way to go! Nothing makes you forget your troubles faster than a quick dip in the irish sea


6 months of rain!  I just got back from my little excursion and there is SO much water on the roads. Our front lawn is saturated - the heels of my boots sunk right into the mud. I was scared I was gunna get sucked in!

Have you really gone skinny-dipping in an ice-cold ocean? I imagine that to be extremely painful. Having to have a cold shower when there's no hot water is enough to make me want to die. :b I'm very jealous that you live in Ireland!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol yes letitrock!- 90's music never gets old.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> 6 months of rain!  I just got back from my little excursion and there is SO much water on the roads. Our front lawn is saturated - the heels of my boots sunk right into the mud. I was scared I was gunna get sucked in!
> 
> Have you really gone skinny-dipping in an ice-cold ocean? I imagine that to be extremely painful. Having to have a cold shower when there's no hot water is enough to make me want to die. :b I'm very jealous that you live in Ireland!


haha, ah no not really, I had shorts on, I'm mad but not that mad! 
It's so cold that you can barely breathe, so it wouldn't be a particularly good time to get done for indecent exposure as well! 

I don't know why anyone would be jealous of living in ireland, unless you've got a longing for non-stop rain, or Guinness, or a desire to talk to a population full of crazies?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love energy drinks and i don't know how i lived my life without them.
lol amazing how many changes- 2 months ago i started this forum and started energy drinks!!! they work well together.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> haha, ah no not really, I had shorts on, I'm mad but not that mad!
> It's so cold that you can barely breathe, so it wouldn't be a particularly good time to get done for indecent exposure as well!
> 
> I don't know why anyone would be jealous of living in ireland, unless you've got a longing for non-stop rain, or Guinness, or a desire to talk to a population full of crazies?


Yeah, the not being able to breathe properly is what makes me want to get out straight away!

Aw, don't you like where you live? I guess you get used to it after a while. I'd really love to go there one day, especially Dublin  My mum went a few years ago and she said it was absolutely beautiful, and that everyone she met was incredibly nice and friendly. Even the bus drivers :b There's a little Irish in my family too (not as in, I have a leprachaun for a granddad or something :lol ) Oh dear, I have a stupid sense of humour. xD


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

> i love energy drinks and i don't know how i lived my life without them.
> lol amazing how many changes- 2 months ago i started this forum and started energy drinks!!! they work well together.


^Beer + SAS is a pretty good combo as well.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

letitrock- i just checked out that video u posted. its not the one im used to.
this is the version i knew:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Yeah, the not being able to breathe properly is what makes me want to get out straight away!
> 
> Aw, don't you like where you live? I guess you get used to it after a while. I'd really love to go there one day, especially Dublin  My mum went a few years ago and she said it was absolutely beautiful, and that everyone she met was incredibly nice and friendly. Even the bus drivers :b There's a little Irish in my family too (not as in, I have a leprachaun for a granddad or something :lol ) Oh dear, I have a stupid sense of humour. xD


Ah its a good thing to have a little bit of Irish in your family! 
But too much of it leads to the crazyness! 
Those pesky leprechauns are real by the way! We have four of 'em as pets! 

Yeah its not the worst place really, but the weather just drives me nuts. I love really warm sunny weather. So in his infinite wisdom some higher power obviously decided that ireland was the appropriate country for me! :no


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

coffee is good :cup


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> ^Beer + SAS is a pretty good combo as well.


yes i've tried that too. very good.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Keith said:


> coffee is good :cup


True story.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_Rejected!_ *RE*-jected!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

February went by fast!

2-3 days faster than usual, as a matter of fact!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

irony of life...sometimes we don't do certain things to avoid the attention, but by not doing them we end up doing the opposite.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I interest anyone in a load of badly burned potatoes? Everything is going wrong today 

They look worse than the time I came home drunk and tried to Deep-Fry a dozen rashers!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

worhiwoh yip yip yip arubububububub wabl wabl wabl. Phone calls are fun.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I was away a lot longer than I expected. The last two weeks were pretty awful, though, so things are still normal, I guess? Dail-up is killing me, so I probably won't come on here often due to the frustration of waiting an hour for a page to load. Oh, and I'm entering an art competition. I'll be sure to submit something innappropriate and/or disturbing. That is all.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Compassion Fatigue


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

wanted: a stress-free life.

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

It's supposed to be ok to feel good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

> It's funny how some things never change.


actually, it's depressing. go to hell. :b :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm less creeped out now.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

"This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 1 seconds."

DOH!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ lol, I am a serial *new posts* clicker, so much so that I get that message all the time 

*rips hair out*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's rainy, therefore I do not feel like doing anything. Sigh. >_> I wish I'd stop feeling like crap already.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

"Anxiety comes when you always know where you are going"

from The North Face ad i saw in CMYK magazine


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_Sleeeeeeepppp?? _YES! That's like my favorite thing!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

It's freezing today, I think we're skipping autumn and heading straight into winter. It's great living in the mountains. :roll :afr


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I always stress about things that I shouldn't stress about.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It's raining hard and I want to go play in it. Can't be bothered to though..


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Everything will fall into place I guess I just need to give it time! 
I love to fight its a bad trait but I am sure good at it...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah the dead of night, so nice and quiet.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I am hungry


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Drugs don't have feelings.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527491.400-inside-the-biggest-tornado-hunt-in-history.html


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

If you think happiness comes from external things, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone seen my phone? It's on mute and awol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot to show everyone my awesome soap!









I am a soap stacker. The stacked soap was blue and now it's the shape of the Dove symbol, lol. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oh berry berry berry, what will we do with you xD


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Yup, me and my dog are both going a little crazy this morning. Definitely some sort of atmospheric event on the horizon.


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

My tongue is kind of sticking to the roof of my mouth...  -must be because I ate some honey from the jar, lol.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's all so simple, really. just turn off your brain, sew your eyes shut and keep going.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

SciFiGeek17 said:


> My tongue is kind of sticking to the roof of my mouth...  -must be because I ate some honey from the jar, lol.


My first thought was peanut butter.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Knowing I got a lot of sleep feels good, but waking up really tired doesn't.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm back!:boogie Did you miss me? ..... awkward silence followed by deafening sound of crikets chirping. :um :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome back, Richard


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> Hey everyone I'm back!:boogie Did you miss me? ..... awkward silence followed by deafening sound of crikets chirping. :um :lol


You were gone?

j/k


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

apple juice has a lot of sugar in it!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

solasum said:


> You were gone?
> 
> j/k


:blank :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Hey everyone I'm back!:boogie Did you miss me? ..... awkward silence followed by deafening sound of crikets chirping. :um :lol


I'm so glad you're back!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Woah... Ok Go's new music video is nothing short of ahhh-mazing!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Unless I'm losing my marble(s), it appears as though Match UK has been transformed into a near-identical clone of Dating Direct. :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8 1/2 hours down, six to go :fall


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I'm glad I haven't been around my sister the past few weeks.. the doctor says she may have Scarlet Fever!


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be home two weeks from today =]


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My faith in humanity has been restored:


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need inspiration for a drawing.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Indeed. :yes When's the wedding?


Ospi said:


> My faith in humanity has been restored:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel like hiding under my covers all day. >_<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Give me a million and it can be tomorrow. You are all invited.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

my stomach hurts


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Give me a million and it can be tomorrow. You are all invited.


Rooooooooad triiiip!!!

("Aiiiiiiir triiiip" kinda doesn't have the same ring to it, eh)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My cat can sit anywhere on the entire bed and he chooses to sit on my feet. Now that just can't be comfortable.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My sister noticed how much weight I've lost recently and commented on it, made me feel pretty damn good.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

"Miss Jean Louise, stand up. Your father's passin."

Omgggg this movie makes me cry so much.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

11:50pm and I am debating a run....nope, I'd rather sleep. I have to work tomorrow.....meaning, I may run a shortened distance Thursday and go Wednesday and Friday as normal :lol


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I need a road trip.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

This will turn out okay, this will turn out okay, this will turn out okay!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^That's the spirit


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmm...sleep


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This music video is great, though it does highlight my appalling lack of art history smarts. I'll have to do something about this.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

*"After all said and done, If it wasn't meant to be, Then it wasn't meant to be."
*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Wednesday to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I tried that new "Bounce Fabric Softener". And they weren't telling lies... I really can feel five kinds of freshness.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel like my stomach is going to explode.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Fufu Berry Jones soda is awesome.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

*Pecos Bill*


http://www.americanfolklore.net/folktales/ks2.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pecos_Bill

Was everyone told this tale as a kid, or just those of us who were raised as conservative republicans?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

By the way, is there any GOOD reason for any of this?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

here's a fun fact: according to a new study, Canadians prefer bacon over hot sex.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you choked a smurf, what colour would he turn??? *



* (Legal Disclaimer: I am in no way advocating cruelty to smurfs, and certainly not referring to papasmurf who is a member of this site)


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol- well gl with whatever u choose irish, i'm sure it will be great


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

In love is too neurotoxic. Just plain old love is way better in the long run.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

irishK said:


> If this job today doesn't work out my prospects are ....heavy equipment operator, exotic dancer/ escort or teaching english overseas.... LOL. What to choose.


I think you should go with exotic dancer.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Heart shaped post-it notes increase my productivity by at least +++69%


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i hope i won't start to miss them. that would be so lame.


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

i wish i would stop procrastinating my essay


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am at my best when I am sticking my head in the sand pretending everything is just fine.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I noticed that my upper body strength has improved since I started having kids...push-ups are so much easier probably from lifting my 35 lb son all the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go, Mom! :lol

I am considering going for a run when I get home. Actually, there is a 100% likelihood that it is going to happen.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

irishK said:


> If this job today doesn't work out my prospects are ....heavy equipment operator, exotic dancer/ escort or teaching english overseas.... LOL. What to choose.


Heavy equipment operator by day, exotic dancer by night who teaches English to her clients for bigger tips? Livin' the dream! :evil


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

er... I think I'm a YouTube addict...


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I'm a SAS addict...:afr


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> If you choked a smurf, what colour would he turn??? *
> 
> * (Legal Disclaimer: I am in no way advocating cruelty to smurfs, and certainly not referring to papasmurf who is a member of this site)


I am appalled by these words, good sir.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh. >_<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Ugh. >_<


seconded


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My spoon is too big.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

Estelle said:


> My spoon is too big.


I'm a banana!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jeopardy!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Six feet under doesn't seem so bad right about now...


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

_WHY_ does he keep doing this stuff? :spank


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn I love tea. I'm hating on coffee now, coffee's alright too. Tea's just got so much more soul. 
With coffee it's like "here I'll just dump you down my throat while I'm half asleep and see if you do anything for me" whereas tea...tea's like "let's take our time, baby, I never want this cup to end"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am rested.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I may be addicted to oxygen.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh What else am I supposed to do...


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

gaTess said:


> I think I may be addicted to oxygen.


Holy ****! Me too! I just realized it. And water and food.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Holy ****! Me too! I just realized it. And water and food.


Come to think of it, I may also be addicted to protein too!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh :|

I just randomly remembered something from work that I was supposed to do but forgot about. It's too late to call the person to let them know now. ****


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My heart should've died but it's still alive. 

Better luck next time.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I wish i had a country fried steak right about now. Why cant deep frying things be healthy?Along with smoking why cant that be healthy too i miss it...but ill never go back


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Keith said:


> I wish i had a country fried steak right about now. Why cant deep frying things be healthy?Along with smoking why cant that be healthy too i miss it...but ill never go back


 Lol, I just had a steak and I quit smoking today after almost 7 years. Damn surgeon general.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

irishK said:


> When I get older
> I will be stronger
> They'll call me freedom
> just like a waving flag





irishK said:


> Your body is a wonderland


 I think this is the random thought thread not random lyrics :no.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ii dont hwawa ddo dh forf in some stuff no cups and why and no and pointless and walking shoes, and interest and passion and spenginf hours doin stuff u are so bored with and get nothing out of because u cannot find a single thing in the entire world that can oh shuddup


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never understood why they bleep out "hole" instead of "***" when "*******" is said on television.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

lets mosher(cise)


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Starbucks should be open 24 hours. It would make my nights much happier.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Ugh. >_<


I'm diggin' the new avatar!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:shock

*rips out last remaining hairs*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am sore.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

GnR said:


> I think this is the random thought thread not random lyrics :no.


Random lyrics are my random thoughts :sus

LOL- I forgive you for the headshaking smiley because I know your sarcasm is all in fun.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Feeling amazing!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, squirting ear drops into Moe's ear is harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am really sore.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ready for a camping trip! Ok off to bed


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

sometime ago I wondered what if I asked what "sexual napalm" was... and then there was show featuring said "napalm"...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

From day one I talked about getting out
But not forgetting about
How my worst fears are letting out
He said why put a new address
On the same old loneliness
When breathing just passes the time
Until we all just get old and die
Now talking's just a waste of breath
And living's just a waste of death
And why put a new address 
On the same old loneliness
And this is you and me
And me and you
Until we've got nothing left


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> Damn I love tea. I'm hating on coffee now, coffee's alright too. Tea's just got so much more soul.
> With coffee it's like "here I'll just dump you down my throat while I'm half asleep and see if you do anything for me" whereas tea...tea's like "let's take our time, baby, I never want this cup to end"


:lol

That's so true.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Okay, squirting ear drops into Moe's ear is harder than I thought it would be.


Aw, poor Moe. I remember trying to sneak worm tablets into the cat's food but she always knew they were there and wouldn't eat it. We ended up having to hold her mouth open, force it in and stroke her neck to get it to go down. Not fun. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You should see the battle wounds on my arms from tryign to get pills down my cats throat. bad times


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Aww. :squeeze It's a horrible thing to have to do.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Twelve days... twelve days!! I am so unbelievably excited!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/sciencenow/3411/02.html


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

drunmies


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

because we can't take our eyes off the t-shirts and ties combination.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't need a smoke, I don't need a smoke, I don't need a smoke...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

GnR said:


> I don't need a smoke, I don't need a smoke, I don't need a smoke...


You don need a smoke, you don't need a smoke, you don't a smoke!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol thanks for the affirmation empty .


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Anytime!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I finished school a long time ago but I still get tested every day.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you can do as he can
And he can do as you
How good to be a Toucan
Just think what Tou-can-do


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Coldplay sucks.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Everyday i feel so strained. I wish I could feel natural around people.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> drunmies


When I saw this I thought, 'What's Reespi trying to say?' then I looked at my keyboard and noticed that m is below k... thus, with my amazing powers of deduction, I concluded you were trying to tell us that you're drunk. 



GnR said:


> Coldplay sucks.


Gotta agree. Really dislike that band and their whiny ways.



Estelle said:


> Everyday i feel so strained. I wish I could feel natural around people.


Me too. I don't even know if it's anxiety anymore. I can't ever get comfortable or adapt to being around others. :/


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

GnR said:


> Coldplay sucks.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^aww are they your fav band? U2 sucks as well better throw that out there too .


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

GnR said:


> ^^aww are they your fav band? U2 sucks as well better throw that out there too .


 ya....they used to be, last album sucked! I dont like u2....well maybe some of there old stuff!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Yep...It's offical, I can be retarded at times.

I had to leave class early this afternoon, and when I walked out of the college right before the walking into the parking lot, all of my books, binders, papers, and everything feel out of my book bag. Very embarassing, and this young couple (guy and a girl) came over and helped me pick them up while everyone else stared. I thanked them and went on my way.

Guess I'll remember to make sure my bag is zipped next time.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

**** the Winter Ball. I don't need a dress just so I can stand around for an hour, taking ****ty pictures and being around people I hate. I don't even dance. Why did I agree to this?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Estelle said:


> **** the Winter Ball. I don't need a dress just so I can stand around for an hour, taking ****ty pictures and being around people I hate. I don't even dance. Why did I agree to this?


Theres a dance in April here as well, but I don't have a dance either, lol. Not that I can dance anyway. Hope you make out well


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I got nervous putting the change in my wallet today while the cashier stared at me...started fumbling..:roll


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^happens to me. every. time.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

What am I gonna do now?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^happens to me. every. time.


thanks for relating


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^happens to me. every. time.


lol me too. I also feel nervous counting out correct change so I'm always breaking large bills instead. My piggy bank is bursting at the seams.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> lol me too. I also feel nervous counting out correct change so I'm always breaking large bills instead. My piggy bank is bursting at the seams.


Guilty as charged.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my god! I'm staying, I'm staying!!!!!!!!! I'm staying in Atlanta, I can stay! I'm ****ing *STAYING*!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Congrats!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Oh my god! I'm staying, I'm staying!!!!!!!!! I'm staying in Atlanta, I can stay! I'm ****ing *STAYING*!


:yay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wooo go letitrock!!! (I am assuming this is something you want, if not disregard this line and move onto the next line).

BOOOOOO.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Black has built a silly dice maze! Go!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Who?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Today would have been the perfect day to do some nude frolicking


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^does that mean the weather is nice where you are?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Using the barbecue wasn't as bad as I expected it to be.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Not to mention everything tastes better on the barbie!!!!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

sash said:


> ^does that mean the weather is nice where you are?


Nah, it's just some words I put together. It was freezing today.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So my comp got some spyware and I didn't use it for like a week and now it's gone.

Is that possible? Also, could I get it from this site? I hardly go anywhere else on the whole wide internet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> So my comp got some spyware and I didn't use it for like a week and now it's gone.
> 
> Is that possible? Also, could I get it from this site? I hardly go anywhere else on the whole wide internet.


It would not have just disappeared on its own. Download a free virus scanner and do a scan. And no I doubt you could have caught it here unless you clicked on a malicious link.

Stop visiting those pronz sites perfectionist :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Agh I KNEW EVERYONE WOULD THINK I GOT IT FROM PORN.

I was so embarrased even bringing it to a store to see if someone know how to fix it or telling my parents. I figured everyone would assume you got spyware from porn. There was one other guy in the store getting help for spyware and he was like 14 with a PSP and acne. *He *obviously got it from porn.

The funny thing? I ACTUALLY DON'T WATCH PORN. This sucks. I didn't even get to watch some naked people and still got the virus. What the hell.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Agh I KNEW EVERYONE WOULD THINK I GOT IT FROM PORN.
> 
> I was so embarrased even bringing it to a store to see if someone know how to fix it or telling my parents. I figured everyone would assume you got spyware from porn. There was one other guy in the store getting help for spyware and he was like 14 with a PSP and acne. *He *obviously got it from porn.
> 
> The funny thing? I ACTUALLY DON'T WATCH PORN. This sucks. I didn't even get to watch some naked people and still got the virus. What the hell.


I was joking perfectionist, twas a mere joke!!

You can get them from anywhere, all it takes is an accidental click on a dodgy ad or a bad google link.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You download something like Malwarebytes, you can get it for free and it does a good job of finding spyware/malware etc.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's true though! I would assume if someone had spyware they got it from porn. 

It doesn't help that the guy at the store clicked on my downloads file and saw all these pictures of half naked men I had downloaded to submit in the celebrity crushes section of this site. I went like GYAG and grabbed the mouse and X'd out of it and laughed nervously.

Also: I have an antivirus thing already. Bitdefender. Paid for it an everything.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh the onion, how would I waste my time without you.

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/victim_of_mall_shooting_determined

:lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Nah, it's just some words I put together. It was freezing today.


haha...ok, then.:b


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Stick a fork in me, I'm done.

Maybe some people really don't deserve to be cared about.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> Stick a fork in me, I'm done.
> 
> Maybe some people really don't deserve to be cared about.


Everyone deserves to be cared about and IS cared about, even if they feel otherwise. :squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ospi said:


> Everyone deserves to be cared about and IS cared about, even if they feel otherwise. :squeeze


Agreed!


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

"OM NOM NOM"

^^^ The sound of chemistry eating my brain.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feel like eating rabbit food.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I feel like eating rabbit food.


_Well you bring random to a whole new level :lol_


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I feel like eating rabbit food.


 LOL now there's an urge I don't understand. You must be hungry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

S A L A D ! ! MWAHAHA!
I'll go to Taco Bell, though!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^ it's been forever since I've been to Taco Bell even though I've been craving fast food lately. 

thought: I could show you where it hurts, but I can't show you my brain or my guts... figuratively speaking.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Time is the Devil. I do not like Time. >.< It's always in the way! Why'd we make this crap, Humanity? Why?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure SAS is more addicting than crack. Or meth. Not that I know from experience. But at least SAS is free and it doesn't make your teeth fall out. That's a plus. I think I better give myself the ban hammer lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Rain, yay!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank god its almost the weekend need to go see the fam like crazy! I hate the drive but it pays off most of the time... going to see my Dad too guess we shall see how that goes once again hope it goes well :/


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This could be huge, or it could be more of the same.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Demerzel said:


> This could be huge, or it could be more of the same.


Hey! Haven't seen you around in a long while. Good luck with whatever it is


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Rain, yay!


I'm loving the rain today! :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tweedy said:


> I'm loving the rain today! :b


*grumble* I went to take photos and it started pouring down. NOT HAPPY JAN!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh thats too bad sorry Reece go out tomorrow maybe?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok. I am officially in love with someone on this forum. Well, "love" may be a bit strong, but I am most definitely attracted to this person!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

epril said:


> Ok. I am officially in love with someone on this forum. Well, "love" may be a bit strong, but I am most definitely attracted to this person!


Whoo what are you going to do about this?!?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Going home to see the fam for the weekend! Having bad anxiety latley but I guess I can deal with it... See you all Monday! 
Frustrated that I dont get a spring break  have to work the whole darn time!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

epril said:


> Ok. I am officially in love with someone on this forum. Well, "love" may be a bit strong, but I am most definitely attracted to this person!


Shh, we're meant to be quiet about this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> Going home to see the fam for the weekend! Having bad anxiety latley but I guess I can deal with it... See you all Monday!
> Frustrated that I dont get a spring break  have to work the whole darn time!


Don't like to hear that! Hope you can calm your anxiety with a nice trip seeing the family  Enjoy!!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Cockatoos are incredibly loud.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Ah, I would fancy seeing Alice in Wonderland this weekend. Plus, Johnny Depp is quite delicious! Win-win.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

quiet0lady said:


> Ah, I would fancy seeing Alice in Wonderland this weekend. Plus, Johnny Depp is quite delicious! Win-win.


It's like having your cake, and eating it too!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love you guys!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, people are SO disgusting. >_<


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

woo for me for falling asleep after 2 energy drinks and still sleeping thru the whole night. i needed that.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

quiet0lady said:


> Ah, I would fancy seeing Alice in Wonderland this weekend. Plus, Johnny Depp is quite delicious! Win-win.


Gooooooooo!!! It is fabulous!!! :clap:boogie:clap


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> It's like having your cake, and eating it too!!


Don't eat too much or you'll have to drink from the bottle labelled 'drink me'


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

*T*he *B*ible was written on the flip side. :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Must get smell of beer off me..


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^could be worse..


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

What's better? Yelling at someone or slamming dishes around?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

epril said:


> What's better? Yelling at someone or slamming dishes around?


Slamming the dishes around as you wash them... passive aggressive AND the dishes get done! :clap:boogie:clap


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

epril said:


> What's better? Yelling at someone or slamming dishes around?


Slammin dishes!



Tweedy said:


> Slamming the dishes around as you wash them... passive aggressive AND the dishes get done! :clap:boogie:clap


You better not nick them dishes, you hear? :wife


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:wife SHUSH! I'm doing the dishes here!


*throws a dinner plate*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:duck ... Hmm Imma gonna go for a (completely voluntary) walk :door Catch you later hun. Could you warm my side of the bed for me? :teeth


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

*fork lands in back of door*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> *fork lands in back of door*


:lol *twangggg*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I need some major stress relief.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I need some major stress relief.


Awww, :squeeze


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

And when I get that feelin, I need sexual healin.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Make sure to get adequate sleep, or bad things happen. D:


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

who else like sitting around being lazy and doing nothin...
i don't really like it but i do it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

irishK said:


> being brave and honest about myself today and trying not to hide my issues. They dont define me.


That's great.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I log in today to find I have a friendship request from the rather awesome Mia23. I accept and click on her profile, only to find she's been permanently banned!!! What did she do? I don't understand.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm so tired of being predictable.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

sash said:


> Awww, :squeeze


Thanks. ^_^ An e-hug can always brighten my day.

--------

My dad is going to drive me to insanity all over again. URRGGGGGHHH >_<


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Depressed Cupboard Cheesecake. Someone actually named their child that. It made my day.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

tra la *la* *la* LAAAA*AAAAAA*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Estelle said:


> Depressed Cupboard Cheesecake. Someone actually named their child that.


Some people shouldn't breed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA what the heck? Poor kid. Honestly, if you can't stop the breeding part at the very least deny people the right to name their child stuff like that. Come on. It's a human being not a username.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe I'm going to work tomorrow and prolong my terrible week. Good friggen gawd. At least when you go in for overtime there's no pressure, and like 90% less annoying coworkers. I just don't get to sleep in or drink much tonight.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> Depressed Cupboard Cheesecake. Someone actually named their child that. It made my day.


Where and when did this happen? Cupboard is the best part.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> who else like sitting around being lazy and doing nothin...
> i don't really like it but i do it.


I do but then I feel like crap at the end of the day so I try to get atleast a little something done each day.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Where and when did this happen? Cupboard is the best part.


 I read it in a book about the world's biggest failures today. It made me laugh. I just love those three words together.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I somehow miraculously got about 300% better at driving, and my car just magically feels so much smoother and easier to drive.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I log in today to find I have a friendship request from the rather awesome Mia23. I accept and click on her profile, only to find she's been permanently banned!!! What did she do? I don't understand.


"She" was actually multiple people here, apparently even male accounts as well.

Scary eh? "she" played her alter ego's like a pro.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Man. I really don't trust many people on here now. Pretty much just the usernames I recognize.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> "She" was actually multiple people here, apparently even male accounts as well.
> 
> Scary eh? "she" played her alter ego's like a pro.


Wow, that definitely is pretty disconcerting. I guess it's the kind of thing that you'll never be able to prevent entirely on the internet, but I still can't help but feel a bit shaken. Considering that trust can be hard to come by for so many of us, it's a shame that a couple individuals feel entitled to casually betray what little we've managed to build up.

That said, the overwhelming majority of users on the site seem to come here without aiming to deceive, and I don't see that changing. SAS is an incredible resource for all of us struggling with this nonsense, and presents us with a wonderful opportunity to help each other overcome obstacles that may have felt impossibly tough when faced alone. An untrustworthy user or two won't be derailing the SAS express train to Awesometown anytime soon.


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

I wish Kei$ha would give up her music career


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ospi said:


> "She" was actually multiple people here, apparently even male accounts as well.
> 
> Scary eh? "she" played her alter ego's like a pro.


wtf? Care to list the other names? =O


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "She" was actually multiple people here, apparently even male accounts as well.
> 
> Scary eh? "she" played her alter ego's like a pro.


that is a scary thought. i hope that's not a common thing around here.
it's supposed to be a place we can count on to learn from and gain support.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

All right already, I'll cop to it. I'm not only JustLurking. I'm also strawberryjulius, millenniumman75, IllusionOfHappiness, epril, and TorLin. There may also be a few others that I can't recall at this time. In fact there may be certain pages in this thread that are entirely me. There, OK!!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> that is a scary thought. i hope that's not a common thing around here.
> it's supposed to be a place we can count on to learn from and gain support.


Well it seems to be very common in the real world unfortunately. Sorry that situation just reminded me of people who i considered to get with, just ditch me and ignore i exist, for absolutely no reason. Great, since when did humanity become so cold and bitter??


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why can't I ever keep up with my workouts and healthy eating.. :/


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Why can't I ever keep up with my workouts and healthy eating.. :/


i know the feeling. today is one of those days.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> i know the feeling. today is one of those days.


It sucks, :/ I have no motivation.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

What do you mean I'm not in love? Is it because I'm not in a relationship? You're wrong. I am in love. I'm in multiple relationships, with Humanity, and Nature, and Myself. I'm very happy in my relationships. You are not happy in the _one _relationship you care enough to acknowledge. How dare you point your finger at me. :b


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> All right already, I'll cop to it. I'm not only JustLurking. I'm also strawberryjulius, millenniumman75, IllusionOfHappiness, epril, and TorLin. There may also be a few others that I can't recall at this time. In fact there may be certain pages in this thread that are entirely me. There, OK!!


Are you me?! :O!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Man. I really don't trust many people on here now. Pretty much just the usernames I recognize.


I'm starting to get there too.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Everyone deserves to be cared about and IS cared about, even if they feel otherwise. :squeeze


That's a good line. Very true.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

This Corona is very cold. It hurts my teeth actually :teeth.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Smitten said:


> I wish Kei$ha would give up her music career


Don't worry...that hack is sooooo headed for the $.99 bin at your local porn shop within the next two years...it'll all be over soon.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

=(


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ hmm weird. Why would she do that?

--

Surprise rain! Woohoiooo! Aren't I glad I was too lazy to do the washing? :yes


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

lonelygirl88 said:


> that is a scary thought. i hope that's not a common thing around here.
> it's supposed to be a place we can count on to learn from and gain support.


I agree. It's happened at other forums I've been to, but I wish it wouldn't happen here.

I noticed that as well, Nintendo.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nintendo said:


> If you go through mia23's old threads you'll find other names. I went through one and found these (look at the sign up month/year):
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tonykt-30307/
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/cs234-30078/


I don't see it :stu Just because these accounts are also perma banned and created the same month they must be her? They very well could be, but I don't see anything that proves it? I wonder if the mods are allowed to clear the air over this.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> All right already, I'll cop to it. I'm not only JustLurking. I'm also strawberryjulius, millenniumman75, IllusionOfHappiness, epril, and TorLin. There may also be a few others that I can't recall at this time. In fact there may be certain pages in this thread that are entirely me. There, OK!!


No way! I was proven real today. :b



mind_games said:


> ^ hmm weird. Why would she do that?
> 
> --
> 
> Surprise rain! Woohoiooo! Aren't I glad I was too lazy to do the washing? :yes


Multiple Personality Disorder? (Is there such a thing...I'm sure there is.)


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> All right already, I'll cop to it. I'm not only JustLurking. I'm also strawberryjulius, millenniumman75, IllusionOfHappiness, epril, and TorLin. There may also be a few others that I can't recall at this time. In fact there may be certain pages in this thread that are entirely me. There, OK!!


Hello self!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> Wow, that definitely is pretty disconcerting. I guess it's the kind of thing that you'll never be able to prevent entirely on the internet, but I still can't help but feel a bit shaken. Considering that trust can be hard to come by for so many of us, it's a shame that a couple individuals feel entitled to casually betray what little we've managed to build up.
> 
> That said, the overwhelming majority of users on the site seem to come here without aiming to deceive, and I don't see that changing. SAS is an incredible resource for all of us struggling with this nonsense, and presents us with a wonderful opportunity to help each other overcome obstacles that may have felt impossibly tough when faced alone. An untrustworthy user or two won't be derailing the SAS express train to Awesometown anytime soon.


I don't even remember Mia23! I don't know how people can keep up a couple of names here. My boyfriend tells me not to trust people online for that reason, you don't know who they are. He used to post here but now he's on facebook a lot


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Mia23 was nice. I don't know what all the fuss is about or why she was banned. I've had other friends on here banned as well, just bad luck I guess. Then of course I have friends that request bans :mum...That's just in response to some of the recent remarks in this thread.

My random thought is that I want to get the h--- out of here (IRL).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Prakas said:


> Mia23 was nice. I don't know what all the fuss is about or why she was banned. I've had other friends on here banned as well, just bad luck I guess. Then of course I have friends that request bans :mum...That's just in response to some of the recent remarks in this thread.
> 
> My random thought is that I want to get the h--- out of here (IRL).


"She" was at least 2 other people, thus the ban.

The heavens have opened once again, but that's nothing new.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

**** me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

njodis said:


> **** me.


No, and no offense, but I'm engaged.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm tired and running out of ideas. Time for some sleep.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "She" was actually multiple people here, apparently even male accounts as well.
> 
> Scary eh? "she" played her alter ego's like a pro.





Ospi said:


> "She" was at least 2 other people, thus the ban.
> 
> The heavens have opened once again, but that's nothing new.


:afr That's really creepy. So who was the person in those photos?! I'm wondering who her other accounts were now. Very disconcerting, that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Wahh. End of Evangelion is too complex for my little brain._. I think I'm gonna go watch Digimon now.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "She" was at least 2 other people, thus the ban.
> 
> The heavens have opened once again, but that's nothing new.


Hmm well she was a sweety. Now if she was using a 2nd account to ask an anonoymous question then that should be allowed in my opinion. Other than that, I don't see any reason to pretend to be more than 1 person.



njodis said:


> **** me.


Is this offer still available? :banana


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Prakas said:


> Hmm well she was a sweety. Now if she was using a 2nd account to ask an anonoymous question then that should be allowed in my opinion. Other than that, I don't see any reason to pretend to be more than 1 person.


She apparently had more than one account (cs234), and another was a male account. It was malicious, and this "sweetie" you are referring to could well have been some 60 year old guy, they were able to find legit photos of all their people etc.

They simply played it amazingly well, scarily well.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's sad, but this really makes me not want to trust anyone who just started posting.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

you can't trust anyone on the interwebs


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ospi said:


> She apparently had more than one account (cs234), and another was a male account. It was malicious, and this "sweetie" you are referring to could well have been some 60 year old guy, they were able to find legit photos of all their people etc.
> 
> They simply played it amazingly well, scarily well.


That's just disgusting. That is actually creeping me out now. It just goes to show us how many crazies are out there. Poor mods/admins have to chase these people out and to keep us safe.

How can you come here, make different accounts and use other pictures and claim it as your own is just disgusting. Ugh, that's scary.



Perfectionist said:


> It's sad, but this really makes me not want to trust anyone who just started posting.


I agree, this definately will make be think twice. I have difficulty trusting anyone to begin with, and this certainly doesn't help. I trusted Mia23. Now I regret it, and it makes me question myself on other people here. Hopefully this will pass over with time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But in saying that, Mia23 might have actually been her and for some reason she decided to create the others. So we can't jump to too many conclusions. But the bottom line is that someone created alter egos for some reason, and usually there are ill intentions involved when that happens so I think it is certainly best to play it cautious.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Woah that's scary..she seemed like a nice
Person tho..or is it really a he... :/


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Woah that's scary..she seemed like a nice
> Person tho..or is it really a he... :/


Could be both, a rare type of birth, intrasexed they call it, I think. The male chromosome doesn't quite develop the fetus so the female ones take over and you have someone who is both genders.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Smitten said:


> I wish Kei$ha would give up her music career


I thought I was the only who thought that...she has no talent at all.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> Could be both, a rare type of birth, intrasexed they call it, I think. The male chromosome doesn't quite develop the fetus so the female ones take over and you have someone who is both genders.


Lol thanx for the explanation even more frightening haha..what are her/his other accounts?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^I don't even remember the name Mia23, or there ever being such a poster


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The weirdest thing is that they were using all of their usernames to have conversations with each other, compliment each other's pictures, etc. It's really bizarre if you go and look at the threads now. :lol :sus


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ wow they probably must have suffered from multiple disorders..


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't see a mia23 in the directory?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> The weirdest thing is that they were using all of their usernames to have conversations with each other, compliment each other's pictures, etc. It's really bizarre if you go and look at the threads now. :lol :sus


What were all the usernames that were this person?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't get why everyone is freaking out over Mia23. I mean, it's the same person under all those usernames and as far as I see it he/she has really only been a nice person so what's the problem? O_? Maybe he/she has MPD, that doesn't make them a bad person.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

There. iz. no. Mia23. in. da. directory! Y'all been lyin' and puttin' me on. :cry


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

zomgz said:


> I don't get why everyone is freaking out over Mia23. I mean, it's the same person under all those usernames and as far as I see it he/she has really only been a nice person so what's the problem? O_? Maybe he/she has MPD, that doesn't make them a bad person.


The only issue that would make me think bad of her is that she may have acted maliciously on one of her accounts according to Ospi. But until a mod says it, it's still hear say to me (No offence Ospi).

(However I do agree with the multiple account ban rule).


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> What were all the usernames that were this person?


Nintendo pointed them out a couple of pages back, and a I think this is another one:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/mikedunit-30446/

There's another one that I'm pretty sure is this person as well, but they're not banned so I don't want to out them just in case. Amocholes did say he left the original account open, though... Of course this is just what people have come up with on their own because the moderators aren't saying anything, but if you look at the posts it's pretty obvious...



zomgz said:


> I don't get why everyone is freaking out over Mia23. I mean, it's the same person under all those usernames and as far as I see it he/she has really only been a nice person so what's the problem? O_? Maybe he/she has MPD, that doesn't make them a bad person.


Maybe because it's disturbing to people? You don't have to look very far back in this thread to see multiple people say that they don't feel they can trust new members anymore. He/she was befriending people as well. Would you like it if you became friends with someone that was a complete fabrication?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah it's all a trust issue for me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^I see the Mia23 now, thanks. I learned that um I am not noticing new people but I think I only notice the longtime posters. Geez, I need more of a real social life off the net.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It might sound weird, but to me I feel kindof taken for a ride because they posted pictures. We already get enough people saying that the picture thread depresses them because of all these gorgeous girls/guys with SA and all the replies they get about how beautiful they are. At times self esteem can take a big hit in that thread.

And now we know that people are posting fake pictures, and replying to those pictures by other names saying how good they look? It just makes me sad thinking of how much looks related jealousy/sadness that thread has brought on knowing now not all of it is even real.

Anyways, amidst all this SAS drama I be going to gets some sleeps. Weekend full of avoiding work ahead of me! Woop woop!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ok I originally was going to say "People shouldn't wake people up by knocking on adjacent doors next to them", but after reading the posts above and what I went on about this afternoon with the situation, makes the fact, that people in the SAS community should know why someone is banned.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> It might sound weird, but to me I feel kindof taken for a ride because they posted pictures. We already get enough people saying that the picture thread depresses them because of all these gorgeous girls/guys with SA and all the replies they get about how beautiful they are. At times self esteem can take a big hit in that thread.
> 
> And now we know that people are posting fake pictures, and replying to those pictures by other names saying how good they look? It just makes me sad thinking of how much looks related jealousy/sadness that thread has brought on knowing now not all of it is even real.
> 
> Anyways, amidst all this SAS drama I be going to gets some sleeps. Weekend full of avoiding work ahead of me! Woop woop!


I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

c23 or what ever the **** it is got quite a bit of attention from some of the guys here after he/she (probably a he lol) put those sexy blondie pics up. MAHAHAHAHA!

ill bet there are alot of creative men that pose as women on here and all over the internet simply because they know they will get more attention that way.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:afr:afr:afr Ew, the Mia23 thing has creeped me out. I hope the rest of you are real! lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

njodis said:


> Nintendo pointed them out a couple of pages back, and a I think this is another one:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/mikedunit-30446/


Yes people pointed out several accounts but I can't see anything obvious that links them together, apart from the same joining month and some of the accounts talked to each other. Hardly conclusive.

I don't think any of the other accounts apart from Mia23 even posted pics? ok nvm :lol

All I'm saying is people are jumping to a lot of conclusions based on .. nothing much.

-----



Perfectionist said:


> It might sound weird, but to me I feel kindof taken for a ride because they posted pictures. ..





njodis said:


> Maybe because it's disturbing to people? You don't have to look very far back in this thread to see multiple people say that they don't feel they can trust new members anymore. He/she was befriending people as well. Would you like it if you became friends with someone that was a complete fabrication?


I see your point(s). And I agree with you, now.

Just the fact that there was no obvious malice (as far as I've seen) meant that I didn't naturally feel like she/he was a horrible person. I also assumed that there was something wrong with her state of mind in the way of MPD as opposed to some prick going around creating fake accounts and abusing people (this could well have happened in this case, but as I said, there's no solid proof that us members can see, except go on what other people say). I guess it depends on how much you invest into an online friendship with another person.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> :afr:afr:afr Ew, the Mia23 thing has creeped me out. I hope the rest of you are real! lol


As real as your nose! :teeth


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

_It is a *proboscis *and I am very sensitive about it! :teeth_


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sunshine009 said:


> There. iz. no. Mia23. in. da. directory! Y'all been lyin' and puttin' me on. :cry


When someone is banned, they no longer appear in the directory.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> It might sound weird, but to me I feel kindof taken for a ride because they posted pictures. We already get enough people saying that the picture thread depresses them because of all these gorgeous girls/guys with SA and all the replies they get about how beautiful they are. At times self esteem can take a big hit in that thread.
> 
> And now we know that people are posting fake pictures, and replying to those pictures by other names saying how good they look? It just makes me sad thinking of how much looks related jealousy/sadness that thread has brought on knowing now not all of it is even real.
> 
> Anyways, amidst all this SAS drama I be going to gets some sleeps. Weekend full of avoiding work ahead of me! Woop woop!


I didnt know this kind of thing went on here... I know in real life its rampant that people are dishonest and fake, but here....!? Idk i must be a bit naive or something.... I'm a very honest person and i often expect ppl i interact with to be honest with me 2, but i suppose i'm expecting alot.... (i didnt know this Mia23 person who ye are talking about).
And as for the 'post your pic thread' I often come out of it d=feeling lower than ever!! Its only when u pointed out that some of the pictures are fake that i feel like i've been taken for a ride..... I mean some peeps took loads of pictures of 'themselves' which makes me wonder how many have SA??


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> :afr:afr:afr Ew, the Mia23 thing has creeped me out. I hope the rest of you are real! lol


Ditto

I'm real...or am I a fake??? Only time will tell :teeth


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

My old roommate: "I'm not a thieving ******, I'm an Anarchist."...
I couldn't think of anything to say back, so I just smiled.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Nintendo said:


> I'm guessing this is something new here seeing some of the old-time's reactions/replies? I've seen this happen a lot at another forum I have been a member of for a long time - usually trolls looking for a good laugh.
> 
> Oh, that's nothing compared to what I noticed about a month ago. The mods put an end to it fairly quickly (same day), but the amount of *** kissing that was done was hilarious. The thread _they_ started was deleted, but there's still signs left in their profiles:
> 
> ...


LOL

"Name: Aloysius Beefheart
Hobbies: Observing"

"hello bumwater. nice name. very deep and allegorical..."

"TOUCHE!!! You win this time, bumwater... "

"My dear bumwater, I am currently finding myself transfixed in awe...by you!"

:haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hah, **** that fear!! *gives finger*


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

lmao @ the available options for setting your dating status.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Alice and Wonderland


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Chat.....empty......


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I'm in love.....with coffee, I actually NEED it.:cup:sus:afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Today is the day I face my fear.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Today is the day I face my fear.


You can do it Laura!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Alice and Wonderland


Was it good? It's next on my list!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Hungry AND lazy


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck Laura. .. .

--------

Oh wait I know what I forgot tonight: sleep!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Today is the day I face my fear.


Best of luck Laura 



mind_games said:


> Good luck Laura. Just remember, grab it by the balls, whatever it is.
> 
> --------
> 
> Oh wait I know what I forgot tonight: sleep!


Hm...:con

Sometimes you worry me.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Prakas said:


> Best of luck Laura
> 
> Hm...:con
> 
> Sometimes you worry me.


Maybe,,,,, if you stop quoting my dodgy posts I could delete them before anyone realizes    :b It's a saying anyways.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Maybe,,,,, if you stop quoting my dodgy posts I could delete them before anyone realizes    :b It's a saying anyways.


Yes. indeed it's a saying. I just think you're pretty darn brave to say it in that manner to Laura, lol. Why didn't you atleast take a nap? I hope Laura smacks you :teeth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh ****!! ... oh whew: 18 :lol Well I'm not involved in the saying at all; don't shoot the messenger duuuuuuuuuuuuuude.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just a lunch menu that said 'Chicken, stir _and_ fry' lol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just seen a lunch menu that said 'Chicken, Stir _and_ fry, lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to picture MindGames saying that with his awesome Southern Hemisphere accent, if he has one. :lol


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Oh ****!! ... oh whew: 18 :lol Well I'm not involved in the saying at all; don't shoot the messenger duuuuuuuuuuuuuude.


Oh, I won't need too.



millenniumman75 said:


> I am trying to picture MindGames saying that with his awesome Southern Hemisphere accent, if he has one. :lol


lol, that would be hillarious


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lately there've been robins and blue tits sitting on the fence outside my bedroom window. They're so cute and interesting to watch. I can totally understand the fascination some people have with birdwatching.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

easy does it...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> Was it good? It's next on my list!


Just came back it was great! I thought it was going to be a little
Better but it was still nice. Jonny depp's character was amazing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's not dog food; that's Cracklin' Oat Bran! He's going to be the most regular dog in town!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It feels like my mind is going blank. I can't seem to think through this problem in logical steps right now.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

How dare you trick me into eating you! You knew I didn't want you...maybe I'll just wrap you up and put you away and never look at you again! How would you like that? Stupid chocolate...I'm not even hungry. -__-


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I was disappointed but mostly because there wasn't as much 3D stuff going on as I hoped for. I remember Final Destination stuff was flying off the screen at ya. It was quite an experience. This was sort of lack luster.
> 
> Johnny Depp was great like always, and I _loved_ Alice's little dance at the end there :lol


I'm desperate to see Alice in Wonderland. Can't wait.

I'm booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooored.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I must hide before the cops and people find out about me. *hides in his backyard*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Don't forget to hide the drugs first!


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

meh, its saturday night.:um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Lately there've been robins and blue tits sitting on the fence outside my bedroom window. They're so cute and interesting to watch. I can totally understand the fascination some people have with birdwatching.


Is it bad if the mental images I created here at first were a little.......well you know.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

huh said:


> ^ Don't forget to hide the drugs first!


lol i could try it but i cant guarantee it.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

So my dog is now addicted to timbits. Great.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...aaaaaand I burnt the roof of my mouth. FGHSDFDSFDF.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I love that feeling when you get your usual personality back and feel like yourself again.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Next weekend = F1 + V8 Supercars + Indycars

Heaven.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

McFlurrrrrrrrrrry.

So delish.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sacred said:


> c23 or what ever the **** it is got quite a bit of attention from some of the guys here after he/she (probably a he lol) put those sexy blondie pics up. MAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> ill bet there are alot of creative men that pose as women on here and all over the internet simply because they know they will get more attention that way.


was Mia23 that hot? can someone refer me to her pic or at least post it here?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My head hurts.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

that's my random thought of the day.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hahaha. I wish.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Today I'm exhausted.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> When someone is banned, they no longer appear in the directory.


Thank you.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I really need to buy a new guitar.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't tend to sleep on the weekends.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That's not good for you, you know.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Frozen blueberries, I can't believe I almost turned you down!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Doh! You should have asked her number! Stupid workload. My stupid time management.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I really need to buy a new guitar.


 Ditto.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

bleh...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

njodis said:


> That's not good for you, you know.


My personal doctor says it's fine.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Psshh, what does (s)he know?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

She knows quite a bit


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I miss being with someone sometimes. Every once in a while it would be nice.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I miss being with someone sometimes. Every once in a while it would be nice.


ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

letitrock said:


> that's my random thought of the day.


 What is Mr. Meloni's hands doing on Mariska Hargitay's bum?! They certainly make us half-Hungarians with nice buns .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> I was disappointed but mostly because there wasn't as much 3D stuff going on as I hoped for. I remember Final Destination stuff was flying off the screen at ya. It was quite an experience. This was sort of lack luster.
> 
> Johnny Depp was great like always, and I _loved_ Alice's little dance at the end there :lol


I am still waiting for Johnny Depp's head to spin around so he can puke the pea green soup.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't sleep for a whole day and a bit and then I finally get to sleep .. only to wake up an hour later? :blank:blank:blank


letitrock said:


> that's my random thought of the day.


looks like some kind of topographical survey going on.. how do I get involved? I done a course in all of that .. (not really but..)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Things that are painfully obvious are never good. I should try not to be painfully obvious...but it takes way too much energy for me to pretend to be something I'm not. I'm all around painfully obvious. What can a girl do?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why do I even have a cell phone? There's numbers on there from people I don't know.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mmm, Naruto Shippuuden filler.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Why do I even have a cell phone? There's numbers on there from people I don't know.


Same here. I'd erase them, but I fear one day losing the phone and having someone scroll through my contact list only to find: 1) Mom 2) Dad. I keep mine around for its clock and calendar capabilities.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, I love job ads that ask for "attention to detail" when the ad is messy and there's mistakes all through it. Pfft.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Is it bad if the mental images I created here at first were a little.......well you know.


If you were thinking of boobies when you read blue tits, and women when you read birdwatching, then yes that's bad. :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> If you were thinking of boobies when you read blue tits, and women when you read birdwatching, then yes that's bad. :lol


She's the one who said it, not you, Ospi.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've learned something new this weekend.

gymno = means naked. 

gymnasium - literally, the naked place.

to gymnologize - to argue naked. Little do many couples know that that is what they are doing - gymnologizing.

gymnausea - to experience seeing naked people who should never be seen naked.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The hate is back. In full force.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't wait until my family leaves and I can come up for air again.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want my own talk show.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

progress :banana


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> She's the one who said it, not you, Ospi.


Damn, you made ME look like the rude one. :b

And also: it's beer time.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> And also: it's beer time.


:drunk


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> :drunk


:yes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

As long as I have a "get it over with" attitude, I know I won't fall behind.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

"Add 3 inches over night!"
_Stupid spam _:roll

"You deserve a spring getaway!"
_OMG, I do! It's a sign!_ :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

How you uh, how you comin' on that novel you're working on? Huh? Gotta big, uh, big stack of papers there? Gotta, gotta nice litte story you're working on there? Your big novel you've been working on for 3 years? Huh? Gotta, gotta compelling protaganist? Yeah? Gotta obstacle for him to overcome? Huh? Gotta story brewing there? Working on, working on that for quite some time? Huh? Yeah, talking about that 3 years ago. Been working on that the whole time? Nice little narrative? Beginning, middle, and end? Some friends become enemies, some enemies become friends? At the end your main character is richer from the experience? Yeah? Yeah? No, no, you deserve some time off.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

laundry day...so exciting :boogie


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

isn't this finals week??? Why am I the only one on this computer??


also. I did not realize Weezer had been around since the 1990s-


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It's so hot today.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Man I lurve watching Canada's Worst Driver. Makes me feel so much more competent.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm sorry :'(


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Why is it so hard for people to understand my SA? =[


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Suck it up, princess :mum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zakir Hussain is going to be in New Mexico. I'm missing all the good concerts. =[ Today sucks. lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Always keep an open mind.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love is a battlefield.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm on tinychat and I'm actually talking xD Occasionally, anyway. I revealed my geeky voice to you all. I think that's a little triumph over SA.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i have context tomorrow  boring!

but on the other hand in two weeks i have 4 weeks off from college 

and i hope to be drunk at some point next week, maybe even in my context class


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Zakir Hussain is going to be in New Mexico. I'm missing all the good concerts. =[ Today sucks. lol


 Arlo Guthrie too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I'm on tinychat and I'm actually talking xD Occasionally, anyway. I revealed my geeky voice to you all. I think that's a little triumph over SA.


 :yay

I want to hear these impersonations of me!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I really shouldn't quit things so suddenly. Glad I'm feeling better though.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> i have context tomorrow  boring!
> 
> but on the other hand in two weeks i have 4 weeks off from college
> 
> and i hope to be drunk at some point next week, maybe even in my context class


Wow you have a long spring break. In Usa here its only 1 week.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I'm on tinychat and I'm actually talking xD Occasionally, anyway. I revealed my geeky voice to you all. I think that's a little triumph over SA.


I missed hearing you?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, to be normal...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I missed hearing you?


me too


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My dentist abused me today and smothered my head with her breasts. Geez.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Great new beginings =) Oh my Oh my! had a good time but am happy to be back in "my space" peace and quiet <3


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> My dentist abused me today and smothered my head with her breasts. Geez.


Ahhh, the joys of going to the dentist. I don't think we ever have good experiences there.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

She did a good job, was very informative and knowledgeable AND nice so I guess I can forgive her. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> My dentist abused me today and smothered my head with her breasts. Geez.


Well now I am intrigued. Do tell more.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> My dentist abused me today and smothered my head with her breasts. Geez.


lol- that is not cool. should be illegal.
u shoulda walked out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> Cannot believe how stiff and sore I still am. I can barely move my upper body. I have bruises on my bruises.


I read "I gots bruises on me bruises" in a scotish accent and cracked up.

I am also sore just from bowling, shows how active I have been lately.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:boogie Yay, I got a response after 25 messages on plentyoffish, she wants to chat! Now I just don't know what to say, lol. This must be good Sunday.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^woohoo! Sounds great.

My tummy hurts. Blegh.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^woohoo! Sounds great.
> 
> My tummy hurts. Blegh.


I hope so, I'm excited about it!

What did you eat ? Try taking Pepto, that might help ease it a bit.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A dairy queen dilly bar and some roast beef.

Looking back now, the ache kindof makes sense.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just got a call to say I have an interview tomorrow for a graduate engineering role........

Scarily exciting.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

^yay!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> A dairy queen dilly bar and some roast beef.
> 
> Looking back now, the ache kindof makes sense.


Hmm...That sounds like a reasonable meal, unless the roast beef was undercooked.

mmmm...roast beef...that sounds kind of good, maybe I'll have that later this week.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Honestly. When am I going to stop sticking things in my ears?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I did OD on these pain killers. All numb and nauseous.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :yay
> 
> I want to hear these impersonations of me!!!


'Throw another prawn on the barbie.'



strawberryjulius said:


> I missed hearing you?





mind_games said:


> me too


You didn't miss much.



strawberryjulius said:


> My dentist abused me today and smothered my head with her breasts. Geez.


:lol

Generously-bosomed women should not be employed as dentists for this very reason.



Ospi said:


> Just got a call to say I have an interview tomorrow for a graduate engineering role........
> 
> Scarily exciting.


Excellent Reece, good luck!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I think I did OD on these pain killers. All numb and nauseous.


err hope you're ok :um


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi MG


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

sometimes i really believe that songs tell the truth.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to live on a space station.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

mind_games said:


> err hope you're ok :um


Yeah, thanks, sorry. It's out of my system. I'm not too bright, which means I must breed and live to 106.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:b

So umm could someone point me in the direction of a life? I need to get one stat.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> Muse concert tonight!!


You lucky.........


mind_games said:


> :b
> 
> So umm could someone point me in the direction of a life? I need to get one stat.


I lolled so hard. You are a lost cause MG.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi! You should be asleep!!! :wife


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It's going to be an interesting day..actually an interesting week!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I would happily sacrifice one of my kidneys in return for a healthy amount of self-confidence.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

well today was ****!

first i was on a train with a kid that would not shut the **** up, and in front were two indians who smelt so bad i almost died.

Then context was the crappiest lesson i've ever had, having a meaningless conversation about ****ing grids!! who cares! it's all bull**** anyways. Over thinking things so much to the point i don't give a ****!

I can't wait until these 2 weeks are over! i might have to turn up drunk to the next context lesson just to make it somewhat bareable!!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It sure is gorgeous outside today.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, enough of this procrastination!!!!!!!!!




As of now, I'm not gonna go to sleep today


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

letitrock said:


> ok, enough of this procrastination!!!!!!!!!
> 
> As of now, I'm not gonna go to sleep today


and to sleep I go...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

beetlejuice beetlejuice beetlejuice


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I suck therefore I am


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

YOU DIED

Damn zombies.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, i ****ing *LOVE *my new avatar!!!!!!!:love2


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

im drowning my sarrows in life cereal and soymilk


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

my yogurt exploded :|


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

So you know you're on the computer too much when your index finger seriously hurts from scrolling. I had to switch to the middle finger as a scroll finger and now use the index strictly for clicking. :afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> So you know you're on the computer too much when your index finger seriously hurts from scrolling. I had to switch to the middle finger as a scroll finger and now use the index strictly for clicking. :afr


I'm surprised that's never happened to me. :b I get it from playing the Playstation though, haha.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm surprised that's never happened to me. :b I get it from playing the Playstation though, haha.


Please tell me it goes away eventually lol


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

letitrock said:


> omg, i ****ing *LOVE *my new avatar!!!!!!!:love2


Nice lips! :yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's crazy right ? to love someone who has hurt you.
It's crazier to think someone who hurt you, loves you...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

huh said:


> my yogurt exploded :|


Awww lol)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, I was so exhausted today (technically yesterday) - I went to sleep on 5pm and woke up just now. It's currently nearly 2am.

On better news, though - Woohoo! No college tomorrow AND on wednesday! sweet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My finger keeps itching.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Finally...the asprin is starting to kick in.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I cannot studyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

laura024 said:


> It's crazy right ? to love someone who has hurt you.
> It's crazier to think someone who hurt you, loves you...


It is pretty crazy, I've done it myself. 

I like your new avatar, btw.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

strawberryjulius said:


> It is pretty crazy, I've done it myself.
> 
> I like your new avatar, btw.


I have too. :/

Thanks.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am wearing the best touque ever. It is a raccoon touque. It even has little ears and the markings with eyes and everything.

I will post awesome pictures when I am less stressed. I think that this hat even has superpowers.

I CAN KNOCK OVER ALL Y'ALLS GARBAGE CANS WITH A BLINK OF AN EYE.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Today I managed to stab myself in the hand with precision scissors, elbow a pretty lady in the chest at my kickboxing class, and have my girlfriend walk in on me while I was in the middle of using my neti pot (it is difficult to be gallant and charming when salty water and snot are flowing profusely out your nose). 

However, I also aced a test, read four chapters in a textbook for another class, and was able to sit and share a maté with a friend I hadn't seen in over a year, so it has still worked out to be a pretty great day.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel terrible.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking at some of my old posts, I'm amazed by how bad they look. I was literally _CRINGING_ whilst reading them.

I know my posts look better now than back then, but I wonder if in a years' time I will look back at them again and think..."Hey, did I actually write that - surely, I couldn't have been THAT retarded!"

Ugh! I think it's all because I barely read anything. Yes, I memorise lots of facts and go over tons of maths problems...But really, I should read a bit more _proper_ books...


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I keep typing gibberish, I need to get some sleep.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in a cycle of apathy and depression. I need to learn how to drive and get a job if I ever want to get out of here. Can't see that happening any time soon. For the first time, I'm actually considering medication, but I don't feel like explaining myself. There are some random thoughts for you.:blank


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Get off my back you Monkey Boobie!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Bad Religion makes me happy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't expect to sleep when your airways are blocked.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

If someone gave me a choice to just leave. Leave everything I own and everyone everywhere and just leave. I would do it =].


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> My finger keeps itching.


So scratch it yo.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why can't you KNOCK?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Why can't you KNOCK?


Urrrghh! I was so glad when we moved into a house that had a lock on my bedroom door.

---

I hope I didn't put on too much of that new fabric softener. And that it smells ok. And that I don't smell too much of Jasmine freshness as I walk around tomorrow. And that I wake up early enough to get that stuff dry. And that the smell of this stuff doesn't hang around my hands for too long.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Why can't you KNOCK?


I used to hate it when my parents would walk into my room without knocking first.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^mmh yes. can't wait to move out  (i'm really anxious about it, though).


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I really want to pat that pigeons head


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't believe I never learn from the past! It's so obvious why I don't have friends! It's like this: 

whenever I do get myself some friends (temporarily, that is) I never look as though I'm really interested in being around them.

WHY DO I COME ACROSS LIKE THIS?

Well, because I never talk to them unless I really have something to say. For example, I'll never come up to one of my "friends" and ask "Hey, How you doing?" (I HAVE NEVER ASKED THIS QUESTION IN MY WHOLE LIFE IN SUCH A FASHION!), "Nice weather today, aye?", "Wanna play 5 a side football?"

I'll be more like this: " How very interesting (sarcastically)...", "Yeah, I know", "How did you do in that test; Heh, I bet I got 3 grades higher than you" (That's another thing as well--I'm always acting like an a-hole).

Conclusion: I NEED TO TAKE THE INITIATIVE A BIT MORE; PERIOD.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well arrogance is a massive turn off even if you do not mean it so sarcasm in that respect will lose you points with a lot of people. But you seem to have identified where you need to improve which is good, but don't change who you are, you still need to be comfortable with yourself.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ I know it's a turn off; however, I personally don't see anything wrong with arrogance, but since most people do, I'll have to conform...


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^mmh yes. can't wait to move out  (i'm really anxious about it, though).


I remember when I first moved out...scary but exciting. After the nerves wear down and you see you can make it on your own...it's a thrill.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

the album cover of Sigur Ros cracks me up even though the music is amazing XD

it's 4 naked people running through a field lmao


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so nervous right now!!!!!!!!! AHHHH!!! I gotta go to my college and setup classes, it's scaring me and I'm shaking :S.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Petit Filous are great!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage.


I agree :yes


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Jerry! Jerry! Jerry!:troll So this is why I don't mind going to work everyday lol.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Bobmania is consuming SAS. I'm so happy.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

There is a birds nest right outside my window. I am not looking forward to when those eggs hatch.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i'm in love with leo dicaprio


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Frustrated, pent up, tired.....


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm chickening out of yet another meetup.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Bobmania is consuming SAS. I'm so happy.


I'm jealous, Smurfette neeeeeds a bob. But it's gotta still be yellow. And she has to be able to wear her white hood thingy over it.

Any volunteers? Who's bored & patient enough? :um lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know what I'm going to do. Disappearing sounds appealing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

zomgz said:


> the album cover of Sigur Ros cracks me up even though the music is amazing XD
> 
> it's 4 naked people running through a field lmao


I'm certain that they have a video with a similar theme. It uh, really opened up my eyes. xD


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, apologies.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There haven't been many random thoughts today, what's going on? :wife


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm too dumb to shave my legs.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhh... who cares. 

*dances off to school with blood on the knee of her pants*

they all think i'm weird anyways.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> I'm jealous, Smurfette neeeeeds a bob. But it's gotta still be yellow. And she has to be able to wear her white hood thingy over it.
> 
> Any volunteers? Who's bored & patient enough? :um lol


I am both bored and patient enough, but I don't have the skillz. And I'm also ashamed to admit that I have THAT much time to waste.

I booked my place at my graduation ceremony today :yay Just got an email confirming how my name will be pronounced when I go up onto the stage to collect my scroll wearing a ridiculous hat and cloak in front of billions of people. Oh.. this is suddenly not so exciting. xD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I am both bored and patient enough, but I don't have the skillz. And I'm also ashamed to admit that I have THAT much time to waste.
> 
> I booked my place at my graduation ceremony today :yay Just got an email confirming how my name will be pronounced when I go up onto the stage to collect my scroll wearing a ridiculous hat and cloak in front of billions of people. Oh.. this is suddenly not so exciting. xD


i will be so disappointed if it is not "charputli"!!

i am sure you will enjoy it, it's a moment to savour!! Congratuations!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> i will be so disappointed if it is not "charputli"!!
> 
> i am sure you will enjoy it, it's a moment to savour!! Congratuations!


Yeah, I'm really looking forward to it! Mmmm, free champagne.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Kinda dissapointed..


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm really curious as to what ethnicity most people think I belong to when seeing me. If I had to guess though, I think I look like a cross between white and Mediterranean/Arab - due to my pale olive skin and dark hair.

And I think this is a pretty accurate guess considering my parents' respective backgrounds...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do I say "good thanks" when it's quite the contrary?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Because we would not like to explain why it's not.

Also, some people in chat..................


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why do I say "good thanks" when it's quite the contrary?


Are you ok sweetie? :squeeze I do it too, mainly with people at work. I don't want people to think I'm a whiner. I'm pretty happy around most of the people I work with and I'm always impressed with how perky I am when I'm there. I enjoy the social side of it. :O



Ospi said:


> ^^ Because we would not like to explain why it's not.
> 
> Also, some people in chat..................


How did the interview go? Splendiferously?

My dad's gone out and I have the house all to myself. Yeaaaaaahhh. What should I do? I'm going to decorate. No, really I am. We went to buy paint this morning.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fluro green and orange walls??????????

Interview went well, waiting the phone call to move onto the next interview lol.

Also, "electric pink" girly vodka drinks rule.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Fluro green and orange walls??????????
> 
> Interview went well, waiting the phone call to move onto the next interview lol.
> 
> Also, "electric pink" girly vodka drinks rule.


Heehee, no, we have more taste than you :lol The paint is a very pale blue. T'is perdy.

Yay, that's awesome! Do you know when they're going to call? Sure you'll get through.

Reespi, would you do me a massive favour - look at my profile and tell me if you can see the butterfly pattern?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I need to pee....but that means getting OUT of bed


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Heehee, no, we have more taste than you :lol The paint is a very pale blue. T'is perdy.
> 
> Yay, that's awesome! Do you know when they're going to call? Sure you'll get through.
> 
> Reespi, would you do me a massive favour - look at my profile and tell me if you can see the butterfly pattern?


I see it!!!! Purdy!! :banana


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Heehee, no, we have more taste than you :lol The paint is a very pale blue. T'is perdy.
> 
> Yay, that's awesome! Do you know when they're going to call? Sure you'll get through.
> 
> Reespi, would you do me a massive favour - look at my profile and tell me if you can see the butterfly pattern?


I can see them.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I see it!!!! Purdy!! :banana





strawberryjulius said:


> I can see them.


Yay, thanks lovelies. Wonder why Amocholes can't see 'em then?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder if a person could be born evil. Or at least with evil tendencies...

*sigh*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I really like tomatoes. Mostly because they taste great, but also because they aren't pretentious like apples. I just hope she doesn't realize I've eaten half of our tomato supplies :teeth.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't try quiting cipralex and a seven year smoking habit at the same time. My body HATES me lol.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

If you can't beat em, join 'em...
Then hurt the team by beating yourself


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

schweeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^may as well make it a coffee and baily's while you're at it lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

If I had a world of my own, everything would be nonsense. Nothing would be what it is because everything would be what it isn't. And contrary-wise; what it is it wouldn't be, and what it wouldn't be, it would. You see?-


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I have to become a fully functional human being before next Thursday :teeth:haha


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Life sucks, but coffee cake is good. nomnomnom


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> If I had a world of my own, everything would be nonsense. Nothing would be what it is because everything would be what it isn't. And contrary-wise; what it is it wouldn't be, and what it wouldn't be, it would. You see?-


my favourite lines from that book


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My cat is napping on my clothes. This could be a problem.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i think it's time to do some damage control.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Damage limitations for me too. 

*Turns light off and goes to sleep*


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you think if I stood on the side of the road with a cardboard sign that says "violin fund" I would get enough for one?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn, I can't sleep when it's that early!

On a more serious thought, I think I know the real reason behind me going to medical school. The need to feel validated and worthy, obviously.

Unfortunately, I've grown up in a crappy environment, with very ignorant parents (And I blame religion for it), and I was deeply ashamed of it all the time. Now, since medical school is considered to be that unattainable goal for a lot of people -- the place that's only for the smartest, hardest working people -- one of the pinnacles of academia, I felt that it was the perfect thing for me to go for. I'm MOST DEFINITELY NOT going there because I want to "help people". (I'm not going to be a doctor, anyway - so that's good)

Heh, at least I can sleep with a clear conscience, knowing that probably 99% of medical school student go to medical school for very similar reasons to my own. (And I don't want to hear anyone telling me that 17 year olds apply to medical school because they want to "help people"!!)

Edit: Wow, it felt good to get this out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a headache.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Hadron said:


> Damn, I can't sleep when it's that early!
> 
> On a more serious thought, I think I know the real reason behind me going to medical school. The need to feel validated and worthy, obviously.
> 
> ...


:boogie:clap:boogie It felt good to read it. Now, if someone can do a similar post about law school my day will be MADE!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so lost right now. :|


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder if I would lose any weight if I were to stop eating chocolate for an extended period of time. Like an entire week. Hmmmm...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm so lost right now. :|


What's up sis?

-------

Coming across bits of solidified milk while you're drinking it is really off putting.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ichy neck!!!! Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Coming across bits of solidified milk while you're drinking it is really off putting.


LOL dude that is so sick. I think I just threw up a little.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

lol it's good to be back.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Every day feels like walking across an old rickety bridge, terrified that it's going to break in half which in turn would cause me to hold on for life while it swings down into the cliff face like a Coyote and Road Runner cartoon.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

GnR said:


> LOL dude that is so sick. I think I just threw up a little.


Yeah. I'm just glad it turned out to be a milk solid and not some creepy crawly which is what I first thought it was when it bumped into my lips. And I had that ''oh oh, do i really wanna look in the cup to see what it is?'' moment.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yup..


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

sometimes i just wish i could live in a tv show instead of my life. 
i know that sounds bad.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> What's up sis?
> 
> -------
> 
> Coming across bits of solidified milk while you're drinking it is really off putting.


Just looking for a little direction. 

Is that soy milk you're drinking? That always used to happen to me when I had chocolate soy milk for brekky. The only thing that stopped it was shaking it to death and not drinking the last little bit. xD



Ospi said:


> Ichy neck!!!! Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Sorry about that. :um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love quotes!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I might just try that Creole class for the heck of it, assuming it's free.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Made it onto the short list for the job I am going for!!! Big important interview is on Tuesday.....


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats, Ospi! Nail that interview on Tuesday.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm an interesting person, and love meeting and getting to know new people.:blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Made it onto the short list for the job I am going for!!! Big important interview is on Tuesday.....


:clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Icky cold go away! One more class and this term is over!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Made it onto the short list for the job I am going for!!! Big important interview is on Tuesday.....


Fantastic! Nice one. :clap:boogie:yay


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Made it onto the short list for the job I am going for!!! Big important interview is on Tuesday.....


^Alright! My razor-sharp instincts tell me that you are going to be just fine.

Mugi-cha is impossibly delicious.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

January A level results available today. I need to hurry up though, or I'll be late.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

12 days


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cheeky said:


> "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt." - Abraham Lincoln


I always heard this attributed to Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Have a nice day, everyone ^_^


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

worst day of my life

trying to convince someone your happy is so hard to do and just when you think you've made progress it comes back to bit you in the *** 

Oh well guess i'd better focus on the positives (are there any?)


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> ^ Three steps forward, one step back?
> 
> That's not so bad. I bet you're doing better then you think.


maybe 

I had some tea and suddenly feel better, maybe it was magic :um


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Have a nice day, everyone ^_^


Awwwwwwwww


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

We're currently having a thunderstorm and we still have at least a foot of snow left on the ground. It's strange.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

**** **** **** ****ing telephones


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> my favourite lines from that book


AMazing


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

The maintenance guy comes over and I said..."I'll be in the bedroom if you need me" Didn't come out right...I should have said "if you need anything."

:bash


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sash said:


> The maintenance guy comes over and I said..."I'll be in the bedroom if you need me" Didn't come out right...I should have said "if you need anything."
> 
> :bash




Ah come on now Sash! We know what ye were up to!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I keep getting these emails in Swedish about scheduling meetup times for some students' college group project that seems to be about them helping clients with anxiety/depression/negative thinking. Not only is this a weird as hell coincidence, but I get the feeling that a certain Swedish student by the name of N. Jodis hasn't been receiving some important emails lately. :lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I keep getting emails from some dude called "sergeant Chad"

He keeps asking me can he lodge 25 million dollars into my account. He says he found it in Iraq, near Saddams old place, stuffed into barrels.

haha, I love getting his emails. Sergeant Chad rules!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just recovered from a paper cut on the back of my finger at the lowest joint - when applying new skin liquid bandage, it STUNG! Now, I cut my thumb at the front joint.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> I keep getting these emails in Swedish about scheduling meetup times for some students' college group project that seems to be about them helping clients with anxiety/depression/negative thinking. Not only is this a weird as hell coincidence, but I get the feeling that a certain Swedish student by the name of N. Jodis hasn't been receiving some important emails lately. :lol


Oh my :lol.
I couldn't imagine what they would be thinking :spit.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

About an hour ago I was forced to stare into some girls' eyes for more than a full minute. It was in my biology class. We were studying about the nervous system and reflexes, and we had to observe each other's pupils in different lighting conditions.

It has truly been a traumati*s*ing experience. lol.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^I had to do that in health class in high school. For people who have eye contact issues, it's a nightmare!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

sash said:


> The maintenance guy comes over and I said..."I'll be in the bedroom if you need me" Didn't come out right...I should have said "if you need anything."
> 
> :bash


Hahah I bet that put a smile to his face aha..


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

is ther any way i can get this fiberglass cast on my leg to stop itching?:bat:wink


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

They say you need to pray if you want to go to heaven but they don't tell you what to say when your whole life has gone to hell.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Once again, I have taken a nap.
Plus, one side of my nose has been doing weird things - I am smelling things on that side. :no


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

max4225 said:


> There are two huge blocks of fudge on the counter in the kitchen here. One of them is called tiger stripe with peanut butter fudge stripes alternated with a dark fudge, and the other has white stripes made up of chopped coconut with layers of milk chocolate fudge. Then there's a chocolate silk pie in the fridge with an oreo cookie crumb crust and flakes of shaved chocolate on top of the whipped cream.


I want to come over and ditch my no sugar thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Uh, there is a Veterinary Nurse job available at the RSPCA. Why can't I have my certificate NOW?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Man. Stressful week! I can't wait for gin tomorrow and lots of it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am now 4 posts away from 800 posts in this thread. xD


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*I want to beat F. Scott Fitzgerald up.* Zelda deserved much better than him. I don't know why the Universe laid everything out this way. I would have appreciated her! I would have supported and comforted her. I don't care what mental illness she had. She was a beautiful person! She was different and courageous and reckless and I love all of those things. Ugh, damn F. Scott! Damn him, damn him, damn him for getting to her first!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Night ya'll :yawn


I just woke up a little over an hour ago for work. Good morning


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Thomas Paine said:


> Just curious - How do you find out the number of posts you have in one thread without counting them manually?


Click on the number listed under "replies", then look for your user name.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Smart people adapt to their circumstances. Gotta get me some of that "smart".


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay guys, it's official:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jamaican me crazy :troll :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Taking time off, cyas. :group


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am now 4 posts away from 800 posts in this thread. xD


Man, and I thought I posted a lot in here. I only have 354. Well, 355 now.

In other news, my hair is not cooperating. I cut it some and now it's royally pissed off at me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> Just curious - How do you find out the number of posts you have in one thread without counting them manually?


just hover over the envelope thingy in front of the thread on the main page, and it'll show you how many posts you posted in a thread.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

soo... i cried last night. Alot. And now i can barely open my eyes, oh dear :blank

:duel


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Okay guys, it's official:


This is awesome. :lol



Ospi said:


> Taking time off, cyas. :group


Okay.  We'll miss you!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is probably too small to put in the triumphs section so I'll put it here:

I sung while another person (my father) was in the house. Although, he probably wouldn't have heard me even if he tried. xD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time off completed!!! (was seeing if I could go 2 hours without pressing the SAS button, success!!! zomgz). Missed you too ber.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Time off completed!!! (was seeing if I could go 2 hours without pressing the SAS button, success!!! zomgz). Missed you too ber.


:boogie Phew!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Me: "I like the cut of his jib."
Friend: "You what?"
"Oh, it's an idiom. It means I like the way he presents himself."
"Where the Hell did you pull that from?"
"It might be a Britishism I picked up as a kid."
"I think that even in England, that phrase is archaic. Do you even know what a jib is?"
"No. I think it's a measure of cloth?"
"It's a sail on a clipper ship, the fore-n-aft. It's the smaller triangular one."
*he proceeds to describe in detail the rigging of a clipper ship*

This is why I adore my friend.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

If I had the choice between sleeping/daydreaming and doing anything else, I'd always choose sleeping. :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Guys that are considered desirable are usually referred to as being "popular". 

Interesting.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hadron said:


> Guys that are considered desirable are usually referred to as being "popular".
> 
> Interesting.


Until you leave high school and enter the real world.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> soo... i cried last night. Alot. And now i can barely open my eyes, oh dear :blank


 It makes me cry more when my eyes hurt from crying. It also pisses me off.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

At my current state, the only way I can ever see anyone managing to become a friend of mine is - if they will initiate everything - and will be willing to put up with a lot of s*** from me before finally gaining my trust.

I can't see anyone thinking I'm worth all that trouble, though.

Edit: I think it's enough rambling for me on this thread.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Crap, now it's started raining >.<


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ raining here too...


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

...why does everybody now have a bob..??? Not that your little avatars don't look fabulous .


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to get out of this house, get out of this house, out of this house, this house, house... get up, step away from the laptop and leave ... go DO something!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caflme said:


> I have to get out of this house, get out of this house, out of this house, this house, house... get up, step away from the laptop and leave ... go DO something!


I second that!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta start packing my room


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

So let get out of here, go to a coffee shop, a book store a walking track anything....


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Feeling moody so I'm kinda grim. :blank


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Today was stressful. But nice. Love is good.
Now. The house is filthy. Gotta clean it.
Hopefully, he's ok in there.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Delicate said:


> ...why does everybody now have a bob..??? Not that your little avatars don't look fabulous .


Because bobs are awesome! Refer to 'the bob appreciation thread'. It's all my fault.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

For the first time in years I went into the outside world to get my hair cut. It was the bext sex I've had in a while. (Previous best sex was with a dental hygienist.)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Man. Stressful week! I can't wait for gin tomorrow and lots of it.


Err, scratch that. NOW I can't wait for gin tomorrow and lots of it. 
I agreed to work Saturday (part of it) >.<

Oh but someone will be there this time, or I'll have their head on a stick *srs face*.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

michael winner, you are an idiot


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

a wild charizard appears!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Because bobs are awesome! Refer to 'the bob appreciation thread'. It's all my fault.


 lol! k I'm caught up.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

After all that talk about Pete Waterman and his magic touch... sheesh! There's more chance of *me* winning Eurovision. :b


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Must... start... packing...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Let's poke your eyes out.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

=/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Not depressed... just sad.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am gutless, spineless, and fast becoming a person I really don't like very much.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_"With all due respect... what the ****"_ :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> a wild Charizard appears!


You know, seeing my age, i kinda feel bad about knowing what a Charizard is without using google. But those Pokemon games aren't half bad.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The Queen of Light took her bow and then she turned to go
The Prince of Peace embraced the gloom and walked the night alone


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My english teacher sweats valiantly. He wears his stains proudly, as if they were giant, wet badges that seep through his shirt. I find it disturbing that, throughout the hour of class, they seem to sprout randomly from different places for no apparent reason. It distracts me to no end when he puts his arm up and leans casually on the wall as if he hasn't a care in the world, and there's a giant accumulation of sweat under his sleeve. His brain must be working so hard that it thinks he's excercising, and his sweat glands are caused to work overtime. He is either extremely confident, or is just so passionate about his work that he cannot be bothered with such trivial things as hygeine, or wearing a dark sweater.

No seriously, what is it with english teachers? I either get big, disturbingly sweaty ones, or teachers who never stop talking. Goddam. I should submit that paragraph for a writing assignment.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

For a long time it gave me nightmares. Having to witness an injutice like that. It was a constant reminder of how unfair this world can be. And I can still hear them taunting him... "Silly rabbit, tricks are for kids"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

OK GUYS I HAVE A SERIOUS QUESTION.

So there is this like 40 year old bald guy that I work with. Today he was coming up with the Smurf name that fit everyone best. He said I should be Voluptuous Smurf.

SO THE QUESTION. Does this mean he:

a) is a huge creeper and wants to cut me into little pieces and make me into an arm chair

b)simply appreciates my admittedly deliciously firm and oh so perky breasts

c)thinks I'm huge. Voluptuous is something you say to girls that need to lose some weight, right?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well from seeing your pics you are certainly not c), I can;t comment on b) xD and a) well maybe!! He DID just go around naming people by smurfs afterall.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Voluptuous girls look great. Maybe it's a compliment. A lot of playboy girls are voluptuous, not that i know much about playboy. Like everyone else, i only read he cool articles.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's awesome that your skills train even if you're not in-game.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Estelle said:


> No seriously, what is it with english teachers? I either get big, disturbingly sweaty ones, or teachers who never stop talking. Goddam. I should submit that paragraph for a writing assignment.


D:

I hope I'm not that like that when I teach English. Somehow I doubt it though lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Murray Walker commentating this weekend. /heaven


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I like squid.... They're delicious.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Logan X said:


> Voluptuous girls look great. Maybe it's a compliment.


I'm still thinking it's a combination of A and C. If you think a girl looks awesome, you say she's hot/sexy/pretty/gorgeous, whatever. There's like 15 words for that before voluptuous would ever come to find.

Maybe he'll starve me before he cuts me into little pieces.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG Jessica Simpson does not brush her teeth. Ewwwww. :troll


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> My english teacher sweats valiantly. He wears his stains proudly, as if they were giant, wet badges that seep through his shirt. I find it disturbing that, throughout the hour of class, they seem to sprout randomly from different places for no apparent reason. It distracts me to no end when he puts his arm up and leans casually on the wall as if he hasn't a care in the world, and there's a giant accumulation of sweat under his sleeve. His brain must be working so hard that it thinks he's excercising, and his sweat glands are caused to work overtime. He is either extremely confident, or is just so passionate about his work that he cannot be bothered with such trivial things as hygeine, or wearing a dark sweater.


This is easily the best thing I've read today, though to be fair the rest of the things I read today didn't offer up much competition. Nevertheless, awesome



Perfectionist said:


> a) is a huge creeper and wants to cut me into little pieces and make me into an arm chair
> 
> b)simply appreciates my admittedly deliciously firm and oh so perky breasts
> 
> c)thinks I'm huge. Voluptuous is something you say to girls that need to lose some weight, right?


Speaking as a Smurf myself I can definitively state that this rates fairly high on the creeptastic scale. I'm guessing that this unsettling comment was meant to be complementary and flattering, but that the originally intended message was lost somewhere between this hombre's questionable people skills and less than perfect grasp of the connotations inherent in the word "voluptuous". I wouldn't worry overmuch about Item A, but then again there is never a bad time to brush up on your kung fu.

Perhaps we here at SAS can put our greatest minds together and think up a better Smurf name for yourself? I'm going to propose "Snarky Smurf", but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Can you believe that I've spent all day NOT on SAS up until now?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Prison vans. 

I see a lot of them because the part of the city I work in has a massive court building. So, I see them rolling to and fro between the holding facilities and the court. 

The people inside do this thing that always cracks me up. they bang on the sides of the van. Whenever I hear that, I want to wave because I like to think they can actually see out those little square windows. I almost always look, and it makes me smile.

then I remember, and I think, "that could be someone who knifed a little old lady for her pension cheque".....

But part of me still wants to throw a bit of confetti past the window, or hold one of those Jim Henson butterflies on a wire up to it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Logan X said:


> It's awesome that your skills train even if you're not in-game.


On a related note, I've found it really interesting how immersion in any skill be it a computer game or sport gives you insights that can be transferred onto real life. And vice versa.



strawberryjulius said:


> Can you believe that I've spent all day NOT on SAS up until now?


Not really :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> On a related note, I've found it really interesting how immersion in any skill be it a computer game or sport gives you insights that can be transferred onto real life. And vice versa.
> 
> Not really :b


 Meanie.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have entered into my first real intimate relationship with a wonderful girl. I am happy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Deathinmusic said:


> I have entered into my first real intimate relationship with a wonderful girl. I am happy.


Wow, grats mate, awesome!!!!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Wow, grats mate, awesome!!!!


:thanks


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Strongbow has a new fan.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

"Obilivion is the greatest revenge, for it is the entombment of the unworthy in the dust of their own nothingness." - Baltasar Gracian


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> w00t!!!


he's the singer?...he's so gentle...i dunno why it took so long...if i were a girl id want him


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Can you believe that I've spent all day NOT on SAS up until now?


Omg, I love your hair!!! I only know you from your avatar photo and I love your look in this one, you look soooo cute with your red lips and dark hair, you colored/cut your hair right?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This job is not good for my rage. So. Many. ARSEHOLES.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ lol. I KNOW that feeling.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

At least i got something done today. I emailed four ideas for the mural so far, and working on a fifth. And more ideas tomorrow. That should fill me Sunday well, which, at this rate, is a good thing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dear Cupid,
We need to have a little talk about your aim.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that's no ****.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dexter: I'm not human.
Brian: No, you're just ****ed up.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

DatingDirect profile of the day:

_"...I would like to meet someone who enjoys walking like dogs_"

:lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Hahah that's hot.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

markx said:


> DatingDirect profile of the day:
> 
> _"...I would like to meet someone who enjoys walking like dogs_"
> 
> :lol


:lol

wow, I needed that.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

markx said:


> DatingDirect profile of the day:
> 
> _"...I would like to meet someone who enjoys walking like dogs_"
> 
> :lol


Do you think that was a typo? I really hope not.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Well she didn't look like the sort of woman who has strange tastes, but you never can tell... :um


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

lol @ chat relouette


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pie Day 2010 is off to a promising start!


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

Will I go and see her today, or will I chicken out like a school child? No I should go and see her today!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

glued to my new phone this is so funny! 
movie day =) / cleaning day
"Oh yes sir I would love a smoke" -something on tv - hahahah!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Chocolate cupcakes mmmmmmmm


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am well-rested for the first time in two weeks.
That, and I really wish I could stop posting in this thread about going to sleep - there are other things I could post about.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Everyone else sleeping makes me want to sleep too but I know I can't or else I won't sleep tonight. They're rubbing their sleep in my face. It's not fair.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

They all told me creamy was superior to crunchy. Why why why didn't I listen!? :cry


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Crunchy gets stuck in your teeth while creamy only sticks to the roof of your mouth.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Date with Matt Damon tonight woooohooo! =)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I was too lazy, so haven't shaved for over a week. 

I kind of like this new look, though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

markx said:


> DatingDirect profile of the day:
> 
> _"...I would like to meet someone who enjoys walking like dogs_"
> 
> :lol


And if you can bark at the same time, i will marry you on the spot.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

what a horrible day


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I slept on my leg funny then attempted to get out of bed and walk on it. Needless to say I ended up as a bundle of lols on the floor xD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Anything ever related to Terry Fox makes me bawl. Stupid Opening Paralympic Ceremonies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I might just get a pizza tonight for the first time in three weeks - CHARRRRRGE IT! :troll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh here she comes
Watch out boy she'll chew you up
Oh here she comes
She's a bad reader


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh what would we do without electronics..I think all of humanity would cripple and die.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am so confused.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The moderators on this forum....*break in transmission*.......are great and super spectacular guys!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> Oh here she comes
> Watch out boy she'll chew you up
> Oh here she comes
> She's a bad reader


This Public Service Announcement has been brought to you by
RIF - Reading is Fundamental. Learn to read. It works :lol.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks that others throw at him or her.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Our car got broken into at 3:30am this morning. It was parked in our driveway just a metre or so from my parent's bedroom. Dad heard them and started shouting, waking me up. I think it's the neighbours. As I walked out of the driveway right after I heard rustling behind their gate which wasn't closed properly either (and not hedgehog rustling either.. more like a pig rustling). Mental note: don't move into a house if it's neighboured by one of their kind.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Man I had such a rough day SA wise. For a class project I had to ask random people in coffee shops survey questions.

I almost threw up but I managed to ask 18 people! Then I felt bad about bothering them all day. Still do. But I can't believe I actually did that 18 times.

Also: I went to the Bay and they said if I signed up for the free rewards program I would get 15% my expensive purchase. So I said okay and then she started getting all this info and I realized it was a credit card. But I was too shy to back out. So now I have a Bay credit card.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Green Zone was awesome. Well Matt Damon...obviously it was awesome 

Also, I wonder if it's _ever_ gonna stop raining.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Her name was Steven


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

wtf...my car payment went through on the 9th, and now I got an email saying I had insufficent funds in my account. I checked my account and its fine, they already charged it and an additional $22 insufficent fee on the 11th. I'll be making a phone call for sure, unbelivable.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I went to a French circle thing today. My face got really red when I spoke, and my voice was really quiet. However, I'll be returning next month to enjoy looking and listening to that Québécois dude.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Man I had such a rough day SA wise. For a class project I had to ask random people in coffee shops survey questions.
> 
> I almost threw up but I managed to ask 18 people! Then I felt bad about bothering them all day. Still do. But I can't believe I actually did that 18 times.
> 
> Also: I went to the Bay and they said if I signed up for the free rewards program I would get 15% my expensive purchase. So I said okay and then she started getting all this info and I realized it was a credit card. But I was too shy to back out. So now I have a Bay credit card.


just call and cancel it or rip it to shreds


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot won $40 in poker!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

26 minutes away from having one hour ripped away from us!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Noo  I needed that hour.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Coffee..withdrawal...hurr. >_<


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pie Day 2010 has been a rousing success.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

laura024 said:


> Noo  I needed that hour.


The sun will go down near 7:45pm in Ohio! Yay! :yay I can declare it's almost springtime!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Watching the clock go from 1am to 3am is super annoying. SUPER.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> Watching the clock go from 1am to 3am is super annoying. SUPER.


I completely missed it, and I have been in front of the computer this whole time :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

complex said:


> glued to my new phone this is so funny!
> movie day =) / cleaning day
> "Oh yes sir I would love a smoke" -something on tv - hahahah!












:b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> *break in transmission*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm back up in this mother ****er.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

plus milk...heaven <3


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> ^:lol nice!
> 
> Old school.


yeah...girls make me so nervous and thats the only time i feel alive...*glances to her stomach and then to the right* V_V...<_<


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...and in hindsight, njodis realized that forgoing sleep in order to watch District 9 and Law Abiding Citizen was a choice certain to have dire consequences.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

njodis said:


> ...and in hindsight, njodis realized that forgoing sleep in order to watch District 9 and Law Abiding Citizen was a choice certain to have dire consequences.


It always seems like such a good idea at the time, though, doesn't it??


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, yes... it unfortunately does. :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I'm freaking nervous to do what I'm about to do... anxious like I haven't felt in awhile. I hope I don't chicken out. I'm already trembling a bit and it's not for hours. :roll


You can do it Jill, just remember the discussion  Best of luck!!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I need to ban myself again. And _this_ time it's going to be until July!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I'm freaking nervous to do what I'm about to do... anxious like I haven't felt in awhile. I hope I don't chicken out. I'm already trembling a bit and it's not for hours. :roll


how did it go?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> I'm freaking nervous to do what I'm about to do... anxious like I haven't felt in awhile. I hope I don't chicken out. I'm already trembling a bit and it's not for hours. :roll


What've you got to do SITW?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Well, I'm going to tell my boyfriend about my anxiety. It's been causing a few problems lately and I think it's time to share that. (I've never told anyone about it before.)
> 
> :um


Awwww :squeeze I'm about 99.99999% sure he'll feel glad and happy that you wanted to, and felt that you could, talk about it with him. No need to be nervous about it! He's there to support you. Lots of luck.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Clever


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Am I the only person who still kinda wants to be a cat thanks to The Aristocats? Hmm.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Thanks!!! :squeeze


thats a big step...let us know how it went


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> Am I the only person who still kinda wants to be a cat thanks to The Aristocats? Hmm.


 lol!! I haven't seen that but I really do kind of wanna be a cat.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adultery should be avoided. No peace there.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It just occurred to me, i really have nothing much to complain about.

I have a decent paying job, so all my ****'s paid for. I have no major debts.
I have a family that loves me.
I have people who are interested in me, and I didn't have to "work" it. 
I've learned a ton of life lessons lately. I'm so much wiser than I was just a year or so ago.
I have no major stressors. 
I can take care of myself. I actually kind of like myself. 
I've emailed something like 7 mural ideas. People like my ability. 

I can more readily accept the things that don't work out. 

What the hell happened here?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

"Some women choose to follow men and some women choose to follow their dreams. 
If you're wondering which way to go, remember that your career will never wake up and
tell you that it doesn't love you anymore." -Lady Gaga


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ excellent!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

hold me close young tony danza


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

welp, looks like I got another friend. it could be worse.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm so happy today.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't like the new Etsy homepage.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i forgot how much i love marilyn manson


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

laura024 said:


> "Some women choose to follow men and some women choose to follow their dreams.
> If you're wondering which way to go, remember that your career will never wake up and
> tell you that it doesn't love you anymore." -Lady Gaga


i love this


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I must be the only girl in the world who does not want a pandora bracelet. What's the appeal? :con


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't believe I voted for Obama. Looking back, he was such an obvious train wreck. How the hell did we get suckered into this? Oh yeah. The alternative was John McCain. Next time, just give us a choice between a crow and a pigeon.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

laura024 said:


> "Some women choose to follow men and some women choose to follow their dreams.
> If you're wondering which way to go, remember that your career will never wake up and
> tell you that it doesn't love you anymore." -Lady Gaga


She is a smart woman.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i forgot how much i love marilyn manson


he is one of the most intelligent people around.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Judging by the sounds coming from my abdomen, I am about to give birth to a Wookie.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

njodis said:


> Judging by the sounds coming from my abdomen, I am about to give birth to a Wookie.


 lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

njodis said:


> Judging by the sounds coming from my abdomen, I am about to give birth to a Wookie.


lmao


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thomas Paine said:


> ^ She sounds kinda scared of _all_ men, to me.


She is also kind of full of herself. She has said that she is the next Madonna, but she hasn't done nearly as well as her.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

people at my school are so ****ing elitist :roll


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't want to be anything other what I've been trying to be lately, all I have to do is think of me and I have peace of mind.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

oh great now everyones decided to have a ****ing argument about ****ing milk! 

what a bunch of *******s i live with!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Brian Cox stole my barnet.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> :squeeze


Thank you


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I must be the only girl in the world who does not want a pandora bracelet. What's the appeal? :con


Do not want!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

apparently my ipod is "corrupted".


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Amin autien rath. Quel kaima, veryóneeth.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

:blankSunday is the most bland day of the week


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My bed looks so much more appealing than that treadmill.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.flinders.edu.au/sabs/womensstudies/staff/baird.cfm


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Delicate said:


> lol!! I haven't seen that but I really do kind of wanna be a cat.


Oh, it's such a wonderful movie. I would live in it if that were an option in life. :boogie



Thomas Paine said:


> :lol Nope. What a nice memory to pull up. I loved that movie. Thank you!!!


You are very welcome. :yes

I don't want tomorrow to start. I just want one more day! ONE MORE DAY! PLEASE!? ...No? Right...I can't have one more day...because Time won't let me. That damn Time messes everything up for me. *sigh*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Estelle said:


> http://www.flinders.edu.au/sabs/womensstudies/staff/baird.cfm


She's quite the looker. That mustache goes great with her hair.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Visualize -

A distant cry on a moonless night.

20 years ago, I would have been able to share that randomness with an untold number of random people. I still can't quite believe it's real.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Estelle said:


> http://www.flinders.edu.au/sabs/womensstudies/staff/baird.cfm


'Areas of expertise: feminism and feminist theory' Typo perhaps?

Hey, at least she owns it. She's rocking her 'stache with a smile. Gotta give her credit for that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My printer isn't workinggg.

Can someone print off my class notes and fedex them to me? Much thankses.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am hungry...food time..yay.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

He was very friendly for a pirate with a 5 000 000 isk bounty on his head. I sure am glad he didn't decide to blow up my ship. It has some pretty good rigs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is going to be an interesting day


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What did you do this weekend Elise?

Well, I played Battelship with a talking pirate parrot on a 1997 computer game. And I lost.

Awesome.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is going to be an interesting day


How so?

My day is boring as always...There is a chick from plentyoffish that I still have to contact, she gave me her aim. Thats about all I have to look forward too and I keep putting it off.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Must have been the cops :um

Oh well they're gone now *turns up speakers*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

4 pack is coming back...sort of.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Packt Like Sardines in a Crushd Tin Box


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate that we have to "spring" ahead an hour this throws me off so so much so much for sleep and FINALS week ERRRGG whos great idea was this anway! But I did have a great weekend full of tv watching and movies oh and I cleaned the kitchen thank god it was pretty bad!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

betaboy90 said:


> :blanksunday is the most bland day of the week


i agree!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Come on, you know you wanna get unstuck carrot.

Second day without coffee...eep. Isn't there something I can replace it with? :b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Watching the LOTR trilogy extended edition is a multi-day event... I'm enjoying it. They make a lot more sense with the added scenes.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> Do not want!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

*screams*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> *screams*


^Let's try to keep the volume below 60 decibels, eh?
---------------------------------------------------

Tomorrow is going to be a struggle.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Going to make myself stay up until tomorrow night, so I can switch my sleeping habits around and go to bed at a decent time:blank


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Santander? World class ******* ****! :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lolled









Also, interview tomorrow!!! Ready for the challenge, BRING IT!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

trying to find you in my spaceship but this universe is just too big.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i will go into uni today with a smile on my face!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> i will go into uni today with a smile on my face!


\o/ What I like to hear!!!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> i will go into uni today with a smile on my face!


:boogie:clap Well done


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I will try not to freak out in my new class with new people to get used to.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I suck so much... I must get back to packing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah need to do more at work or they'll start askin questions! 

oh.... and I like squirrels! Only the red ones. Those grey ones look a wee bit sneaky!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Need more cinnamon... am having an awful craving for cinnamon this morning and not sure why ---- no I am definitely NOT pregnant - that is a certainty lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I will try not to freak out in my new class with new people to get used to.


youll be fine...theres nothing wrong with you...youre one of the people from here i wish i knew in real life...real talk


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caflme said:


> Need more cinnamon... am having an awful craving for cinnamon this morning and not sure why ---- no I am definitely NOT pregnant - that is a certainty lol.


Will ya call the baby after me?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dullard said:


> I suck so much... I must get back to packing.


:squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

How come there's still no food after my dad's been food shopping? He appears to have bought a pork joint and some bombay mix, and not much else. Maybe dinner tonight will be roast pork with a spicy crust. 

Bah, I talk crap on the phone when I'm nervous.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Will ya call the baby after me?


Sure if it is a girl I will name her Dubra and if it is a boy maybe I'll name him Dubya.... ok, maybe not on the last one lol..


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caflme said:


> Sure if it is a girl I will name her Dubra and if it is a boy maybe I'll name him Dubya.... ok, maybe not on the last one lol..


haha, ehhh no definitely not the last one!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No... maybe William... or Charlie if it were a boy... but hey, stop it, I'm not pregnant... ya have to ummm... do stuff to get that way... no 'stuff' going on here lol.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Giving feels so much better than receiving. When you give, you have control... but you have no control over when or what people decide to give.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have never failed to fail.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Come on, you know you wanna get unstuck carrot.
> 
> Second day without coffee...eep. Isn't there something I can replace it with? :b


Peppermint tea is what I've starting drinking in the morning.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Brain turn off brain turn off brain turn off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> lolled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol - that was good. Best of luck to you, Ospi!



millenniumman75 said:


> This is going to be an interesting day


And it has been.....DID I LIE? :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i need to learn how to keep my mouth shut :roll


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****ing sweet man, ****ing _sweet_! The job opening that I was calling back for was filled! ****!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I still haven't learned that caffeine makes it 10x worseeeeee. blargh.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

when life hands you lemons, make lemonade


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> when life hands you lemons, make lemonade


for real for real! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's time to RUN!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I need a new hobby...and quick


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> ^ Weight lifting? Pot smoking? I dunno... just naming some of my hobbies.


Just wasted 3 hours or so on chatroulette, only quit because I have to wake up early thankfully.

Pot smoking sounds fun, but lets stay legal .


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Just wasted 3 hours or so on chatroulette, only quit because I have to wake up early thankfully.
> 
> Pot smoking sounds fun, but lets stay legal .


what about gardening?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

haha, I've barely smoked 2 cigarettes in my life. Smoking just isn't for me.

Sadly no, I never played either. I'm terrible at cards, lol. Well I do have one hobby, and thats sleeping which I'm going to get some now


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I like wearing this heart rate monitor. It makes me feel safe, like I do in a good hospital. It's also interesting to see what raises or lowers your heart rate.


Does this raise your heart rate?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

May 15th can't come fast enough. I'm so utterly sick of this place. /sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Polar said:


> May 15th can't come fast enough. I'm so utterly sick of this place. /sigh


Beware the Ides of May.
Wait a minute.
You don't like SAS?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta go study!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> No comment


It must've. :b I must admit that my heart rate goes up when someone's replied to my post, I'm always worried they're going to have a go at me or something, haha.



laura024 said:


> Gotta go study!


Good luck!

I'm sorry everyone, I have to share this. Moe has found a new sleeping spot.









No, Moe, hiding isn't going to stop me from giving you your eye drops!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

<3 all you need is love <3


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

why not


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Public speaking class.


Oh my gawd.








Oh my gawd.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tuesday is my loooooooooooooooooooong day


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> Watching the LOTR trilogy extended edition is a multi-day event... I'm enjoying it. They make a lot more sense with the added scenes.


 I had this a few years ago and I lost it. I can't find it anywhere and that's a damn shame. It was one of my prized possessions.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

A few days off, I hope I make the most of them.:um


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

What's wrong with me?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> What's wrong with me?


You're not in chat, that's what! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> You're not in chat, that's what! :b


:idea

Actually I just left work early because I feel like poo. I'll come on chat when I get home  I'm in a public library at the moment and there is a weird man sitting next to me, talking and swearing to himself. He's becoming enraged with the fake people on his screen.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> It must've. :b I must admit that my heart rate goes up when someone's replied to my post, I'm always worried they're going to have a go at me or something, haha.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Aww, kittyyyyy!! So cuuuuuuuute! :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> :idea
> 
> Actually I just left work early because I feel like poo. I'll come on chat when I get home  I'm in a public library at the moment and there is a weird man sitting next to me, talking and swearing to himself. He's becoming enraged with the fake people on his screen.


sorry you had a bad day at work :squeeze. Slowly tip toe away form the angry man :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mmm, I miss my boyfriend. >_<


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i just remembered i have my friends wallet! haha, he's got no money! he aint getting it back. I'm gonna use all his credit cards :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> sorry you had a bad day at work :squeeze. Slowly tip toe away form the angry man :teeth


Aw, thank you :squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My mum is so sweet - she just bought me a bunch of yellow roses because I'm not feeling very well. Thanks mum :heart


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Lately i've been thinking, I wanna be a doctor.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I made a girl laugh last night on chat roluette and I was complemented this morning and managed some small talk with a princess ;P.

I'm stepping up my game, lol.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

ughh....this song always makes me depressed. I wish they wouldn't play it on the radio every day.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

need. to. study.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i say random stuff when i drink caffeine or alcohol...is that weird?
actually come to think of it...i always say random stuff.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to be in the shower but I don't want to move. Oh, these life decisions are so hard!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

this is creepy...all of the ads are relating to energy drinks on one of my pages opened, yet i never search for them. how do the sponsors know i like energy drinks


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

That black cat hissed at me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> That black cat hissed at me.


"he's got his fangs to ya neck"


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I wonder if I'll have time to do both errands.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Bon said:


> I wonder if I'll have time to do both errands.


woah! Ö_Ö


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> Brain turn off brain turn off brain turn off.


"my brain's on hyperdrive someone put the brakes on"...wtf mate?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Eeek! Someone called on my resume. Is this what I want? Strange people calling me who know my name? And my work history? Stalkers!


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

Who are the other world class screamers? I need to find them. Kindly direct me to them.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I had an amazing dream last night that i met alan rickman and went back to his hotel with him, only for an autograph of course.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Eeek! Someone called on my resume. Is this what I want? Strange people calling me who know my name? And my work history? Stalkers!


don't knock it! you know you're someone when you have your own personal stalker.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

vanity ****ing hurts. ouch.
the things we do...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's such a nice day outside and I have no life.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I had an amazing dream last night that i met alan rickman and went back to his hotel with him, only for an autograph of course.


now *that* made me laugh right out loud.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ what *is* that avatar?? It's buggin me.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

irishK said:


> If high sexual frustration was a reason to be bad, I would be on a crime spree at the moment
> 
> **** and...
> 
> I went out for a long hard frustrated run and looked every ****ing driver in the eye as they passed. Being pissed off has it's benefits.


Just thinking how kool it would look if you were running while wearing what your avatar is wearing - the green and the mask....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

irishK said:


> If high sexual frustration was a reason to be bad, I would be on a crime spree at the moment
> 
> **** and...
> 
> I went out for a long hard frustrated run and looked every ****ing driver in the eye as they passed. Being pissed off has it's benefits.


^ it does tend to make one agressive, doesn't it?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

caflme said:


> Just thinking how kool it would look if you were running while wearing what your avatar is wearing - the green and the mask....


Oh but I did


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes definitely... grrrrrr lol

lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hee hee....
not that I would know anything about that personally. hoo....


all right, that's it. decision made. if she doesn't send that text in, say, the next 5 minutes, I'm going about my regularly scheduled bidness.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've escaped again. But is it for good this time?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ do you want it to be? if so, then I hope so.

my god, I am so uncool. and I'm so white. I'm so white i drink white white milk and eat white white bread for white white people. 

oh well.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and I've been thinking about that Fickle Finger of Fate. You can't escape it. 

I think it's the same one that Santa lays aside of his nose every year. 

how else would I end up with all these friggin' cutesy ceramic Eeyores all over my windowsill?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes. It's the best thing for me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ do you want it to be? if so, then I hope so.
> 
> my god, I am so uncool. and I'm so white. I'm so white i drink white white milk and eat white white bread for white white people.
> 
> oh well.


LOL - I was thinking the same think not long ago... my son came home and said he wished he was black. I said why and he said that black people and other colors of people are so much cooler than white people = that they dance better, are better at sports, have better food, get to wear cooler clothes... he said mom, we get pb&j on white bread, The Jonas Brothers and polo shirts... guess I really gotta get my son out there more lol.... glad he has friends that have ethnic heritages... I told him we have sauerkraut and bratwurst... I got 'the look'.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Yes. It's the best thing for me.


then I am glad.

my god, you are only that old. how do you know your own mind so well?

I was a complete idiot then.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> LOL - I was thinking the same think not long ago... my son came home and said he wished he was black. I said why and he said that black people and other colors of people are so much cooler than white people = that they dance better, are better at sports, have better food, get to wear cooler clothes... he said mom, we get pb&j on white bread, The Jonas Brothers and polo shirts... guess I really gotta get my son out there more lol.... glad he has friends that have ethnic heritages... I told him we have sauerkraut and bratwurst... I got 'the look'.


well, it ain't all bad. I have a tiny bit of native american in my background. which means....well, not much really. no matter how you slice the Wonder, I'm still white white white!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's better to be unattainable.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Native American's get awesome hair... they ARE the REAL American's... the got to smoke stuff and do all sorts of shrooms back before anyone looked down on it.... love the Native American tribal dances... all sorts of stuff.... that is kool.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I gotta get me back to the lodge.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Pecans....!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^ what *is* that avatar?? It's buggin me.


he's from one of the mortal kombat games...kung lao...i never picked him but i like his hat






^ whoot!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> Native American's get awesome hair... they ARE the REAL American's... the got to smoke stuff and do all sorts of shrooms back before anyone looked down on it.... love the Native American tribal dances... all sorts of stuff.... that is kool.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna buy a punching bag.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

GnR said:


> I'm gonna buy a punching bag.


punching bag dont hit back


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

haha im in! Actually a buddy and I fight every now and then, bare knuckle just no head shots (unless it comes to that lol). It's one of the most stress releaving things you can do.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Thomas Paine said:


> LOL, we need an SAS fight club.


We had one a few years ago. SAS guys like to pull hair. I lost a lot of hair that week.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never fought with gloves. But it's fun fighting someone you know. You get the same adrenaline rush but also know that if he kicks your ***, he won't try to curb stomp you when your down lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i like strawberries covered in an abudunt amount of sugar YEAH!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> head shots.







ok, enough now :|


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

inna sense said:


> ok, enough now :|


LOL, FPS Doug lived beside my house for a little while until he moved


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Yeah, no kidding, I had that happen _after_ the punk *** tripped me. And he was about twice my size and probably on meth. Actually gave me a seizure.
> 
> Well, not curb stomping, if you mean what I think you mean. I just mean he kicked me while I was down until somebody chased him off.
> 
> *Gloves FTW lol.*


Damn dude. I've been kicked in the stomach while down (and arms trying to block my head). I can't believe he tripped you.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

inna sense said:


> ok, enough now :|


ROFL :clap


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Prakas said:


> ROFL :clap


*moves head from left to right...smiles* :drunk


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd rock him anyday if I still played CSS ...Of course he would need a new keyboard, lol.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Now it's my turn to have an itchy foot.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> Now it's my turn to have an itchy foot.


scratch scratch scratch!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am going to get coffee.

And why don't any of you believe I'm male? I fooled you all.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am going to get coffee.
> 
> And why don't any of you believe I'm male? I fooled you all.


Damn that was a good disguise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am going to get coffee.
> 
> And why don't any of you believe I'm male? I fooled you all.


If that's true...You hurt me deeply, Strawberryjulius ...Everything was a lie :cry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Damn that was a good disguise!!!!!!!!!


Oh, please. That was my 15 year old sister.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, please. That was my 15 year old sister.


Touche. Well played senorita.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I refuse to listen to music that uses the words Ho, Sushi, or Shake N Bake. Call me Mr Flintstone cuz I can make your bedrock? Good grief.

Give me some guitar please and thank you.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

irishK said:


> I refuse to listen to music that uses the words Ho, Sushi, or Shake N Bake. *Call me Mr Flintstone cuz I can make your bedrock? Good grief.*
> 
> Give me some guitar please and thank you.


LOL :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, I should go do something with my day now, heh.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

irishK said:


> Call me Mr Flintstone cuz I can make your bedrock?


"i got divine chromosomes in me
my sperm will fry the eggs of the woman's overies"

^ come on...in which other genre will you hear stuff like that?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I just had to share this video, I lol'd so hard!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im sorry mother...you worried about me for so many years...but ill support myself and make you proud


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> And why don't any of you believe I'm male? I fooled you all.


LOL! ...I _Reeeeeaalllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyy_ hope you're kidding because I'm slightly disturbed :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

March 16th - restart, shut down?

Restart - to startup 8:15amam March 17th

*HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY!*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

inna sense said:


> "he's got his fangs to ya neck"


I hissed back. He meowed and ran off.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

La la LAAAA


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why does my jaw keep snapping.....? :/


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> I hissed back. He meowed and ran off.


yes!!!...and you can do the same with anxiety


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Why does my jaw keep snapping.....? :/


 hey mine does that too ! I think it's from getting hit in the face with a baseball when i was young tho lol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> March 16th - restart, shut down?
> 
> Restart - to startup 8:15amam March 17th
> 
> *HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY!*


Aye, yer a top lad! I like you!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

u cant stuff an entire cake up your nose


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Today was interesting. I just got back from volunteering with my befriender, and he had to go into an electronics shop to get some kind of light for his house. It was the first time I'd ever been in such a place (it was a real man's shop, full of tools and wires and widgets and gadgets and... and... things) and guess what I saw beckoning to me from the bargain bin - A SPIDER CATCHER. It was like a litter picker but it'd been made specifically for the purpose of catching spiders, whilst you remain at a safe distance. Alas, I didn't have enough money to buy it :cry (£4.99, wtf?) but come payday, that baby'll be allllllllllllll mine. Thank you, whoever invented this amazing piece of gadgetry.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

gaTess said:


> I just had to share this video, I lol'd so hard!


aww, look at his cute pingu bag


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Not a bacon fan.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^LOL cute!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

GnR said:


> hey mine does that too ! I think it's from getting hit in the face with a baseball when i was young tho lol.


Ouch! Yeah I accidently got punch in the face and I bet that explains alot lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

inna sense said:


> im sorry mother...you worried about me for so many years...but ill support myself and make you proud


you're a good son. I'm sure your mother is already proud.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Today was interesting. I just got back from volunteering with my befriender, and he had to go into an electronics shop to get some kind of light for his house. It was the first time I'd ever been in such a place (it was a real man's shop, full of tools and wires and widgets and gadgets and... and... things) and guess what I saw beckoning to me from the bargain bin - A SPIDER CATCHER.


oooh, nice!

I used to have a cat for that though. the legs would hang out of his mouth.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

leonardess said:


> oooh, nice!
> 
> I used to have a cat for that though. the legs would hang out of his mouth.


My cat likes to chase flies. Well, he doesn't really chase them, he sits there and whines until i catch one and put it on the floor for him.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe I could not give you much attention because I was lazy, or maybe I'd just spent 3 hours reading research largely on your behalf. And forgetting to join me for a hug and forgetting to call within one morning are not consistent with greatly desiring someone.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

oh me head. Not worth it. Really not worth it at all


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


>


I had tea coming out my nose......and it hurt  But it was worth it :teeth


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

5 days!!!!!"£$T&&*I&UT$R!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

seven hours of studying/homework. i feel dizzy. @[email protected]


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I had tea coming out my nose......and it hurt  But it was worth it :teeth


RE: bunny sneeze...

LMAO... eyes watering and can't stop laughing... this is as funny as when my cat has a sneezing fit and the other cat is trying to help.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

caflme said:


> RE: bunny sneeze...
> 
> LMAO... eyes watering and can't stop laughing... this is as funny as when my cat has a sneezing fit and the other cat is trying to help.


:teeth


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

every second im without you im a mess


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am wearing GREEN. Leave me alone!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't want to be dissected when captured by mosquitoes.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna do it. Let's do it! With pie. Blueberry pie. I know that's your favorite.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am wearing GREEN. Leave me alone!


Aye, words to live by! 

I might get a tattoo of that quote tomorrow!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to turn off the heat.

:lol - yes. I did not get pinched. St. Patrick's Day, hey!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I took another nap!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i've blocked so many people on msn in the past couple of days :wife <--- i love this!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hehehaha...whoa.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

i dont wanna get like owned by admin but the past 5 mins ive been think about an erection


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^lol

I wanna snake.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

gandalfthegrey said:


> i dont wanna get like owned by admin but the past 5 mins ive been think about an erection


that made me laugh :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate design problems that I can't think of good solutions for.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've finally got a good excuse to buy presents! Excuse me while I browse Etsy for cute things.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

How come when you stump your toe, it not only hurts your toe but you get a shooting, sharp pain right in your stomach that makes you have to bend over? I actually just lost my breath from the pain of stumping my toe just now.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

my brain has officially closed up shop for the night


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Must keep book learnings in brain!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Running is remarkably effective at distracting me from how much I hate myself.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel good and confident most likely due to going to the gym again and getting back into the routine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

/ded


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why can't they be a just a little bit easy on me, I'm not perfect, I'm not a genious..stop expecting so much from me....I can't live in this house. ****** ******


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Took a huge step in the hopes of overcoming a fear. I am exhausted from it all but I am alive and it was okay. I may survive this life after all.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I keep acting like there is a side of me that I hide from people, but I don't think any such side exists. I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I am beside myself with excitement about getting drunk and having tacos tomorrow night.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> I am beside myself with excitement about getting drunk and having tacos tomorrow night.


I haven't had tacos in ages. 

I hope you a nice time!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Early morning sunshine :heart


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

and she says baby, it's 3 am I must be lonely


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm, shuffling those cards in front of 7 other people made me shake, not to mention taking forever to shuffle. Bah, then I was knocked out first lol. Night the best night.

Also, my mental arithmetic skills are terrible, in fact I am terrible with numbers which is not great for an engineer but luckily my conceptual skills make up for it...but still.

Anywho.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'm going to take some time off. Be back whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

my best friend told me something veerrrryyy interesting yesterday, it's the best gossip i've heard for a while lol

oh, and sky broadband is ****!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think I'm going to take some time off. Be back whenever I feel like it.


We will miss you little berry!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I just found out I have all these frequent flyer miles I'd forgotten about, due to expire in a few months... I'm trying to redeem them online right now but it seems I don't have enough to actually go anywhere! :sus


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a group of men right in front of my dormitory running a large construction vehicle of some sort. They have a chain saw by the sounds of it and I think are planning on cutting down a tree. It is 7:45 AM. Good thing I can't sleep because my foot is blistered up and maddeningly itchy. Oh the hilarity of my life :lol :loleyes

Edit: Sweet mother of jesus there is a lot of crashing and banging and grinding and revving of that chain saw. They are cutting down a tree and running it through a wood chopper!!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Every time I listen to "Ooby Dooby" by Roy Orbison I have an image of what the ooby dooby is but I have no idea if that's the image I was intended to have.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think I love anything the way that some people love Morrissey. It's just that nothing speaks to me that way


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This one time my friend brought a can of whipped cream to school.

I don't know why

And this other time, i took a power drill to the pub with me.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want an outdoor shower so bad.









(This one is pretty substantial.)









(But I love the colors of this one.)









(Oh but this one...this one...can I have them all?)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw tiny baby sheep today!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Hmm... any last words? No.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Girls are taught a lot of stuff growing up. If a guy punches you, he likes you. Never try to trim your own bangs and someday you will meet a wonderful guy and get your very own happy ending. Every movie we see, every story we're told implores us to wait for it, the third act twist, the unexpected declaration of love, the exception to the rule. But sometimes we're so focused on finding our happy ending we don't learn how to read the signs. How to tell from the ones who want us and the ones who don't, the ones who will stay and the ones who will leave. And maybe a happy ending doesn't include a guy, maybe... it's you, on your own, picking up the pieces and starting over, freeing yourself up for something better in the future. Maybe the happy ending is just... moving on. Or maybe the happy ending is this, knowing after all the unreturned phone calls, broken-hearts, through the blunders and misread signals,through all the pain and embarrassment, you never gave up hope.
- He's just not that into you


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Your everything I want, but you dont know that.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Girls are taught a lot of stuff growing up. If a guy punches you, he likes you. Never try to trim your own bangs and someday you will meet a wonderful guy and get your very own happy ending. Every movie we see, every story we're told implores us to wait for it, the third act twist, the unexpected declaration of love, the exception to the rule. But sometimes we're so focused on finding our happy ending we don't learn how to read the signs. How to tell from the ones who want us and the ones who don't, the ones who will stay and the ones who will leave. And maybe a happy ending doesn't include a guy, maybe... it's you, on your own, picking up the pieces and starting over, freeing yourself up for something better in the future. Maybe the happy ending is just... moving on. Or maybe the happy ending is this, knowing after all the unreturned phone calls, broken-hearts, through the blunders and misread signals,through all the pain and embarrassment, you never gave up hope.
> - He's just not that into you


I got that book for christmas. My mother told me to get it. Oh, yes, i scoffed at first.

Scoff, scoff, i said. I don't need that - that's ridiculous!

i have so eaten those words. that book taught me that everything you've ever suspected but were afraid to think is right. have the confidence in yourself to believe what you already know.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, and by the way, I'm seeing someone now. it's not a happy ending, it's happy right now, and when everything is settled and I can move, I'm going to the states. With just me. I''m enjoying the hell out of myself.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Even I'm not on my side.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't think things will ever change...

Did a group presentation and made a total fool of myself because I got nervous and spoke without thinking. Plus I'm struggling with a level 1 accounting class (i'll eventually have to take lvl2 *if* i pass.

I'm such a failure and embarassment of a human being. Why was I born in the first place if I all can do is wait for death?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ don't give up. You're so damn likeable, really. best thing to do is another presentation, as soon as possible. I can pretty much guarantee you everyone that saw you today has forgotten all about it.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a crack addict. I'm addicted to cracking my toes.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Done with finals no school for a week whooo! Oh but I do get to work full time :S oh well!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I don't think things will ever change...
> 
> Did a group presentation and made a total fool of myself because I got nervous and spoke without thinking. Plus I'm struggling with a level 1 accounting class (i'll eventually have to take lvl2 *if* i pass.
> 
> I'm such a failure and embarassment of a human being. Why was I born in the first place if I all can do is wait for death?


Stay positive, chances are no one cares you messed up. After you do it a few times you get used to it. I know how you feel


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Probably to get high.
> 
> ? :sus lol


there was a story behind it but i thought it sounded funny without it lol I had been using it for my college final piece and went to the pub straight after college so couldn't leave it anywhere.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> there was a story behind it but i thought it sounded funny without it lol I had been using it for my college final piece and went to the pub straight after college so couldn't leave it anywhere.


Aren't you supposed to be writing an essay? :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Aren't you supposed to be writing an essay? :b


LOL :yes

thanks for reminding me, i'd better go... again


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think I'm going to take some time off. Be back whenever I feel like it.


Hi. Are you still here? :blush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My anxiety is a bit higher today. It must have been all the extra work I had to do today.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

popcorn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Estelle said:


> I'm a crack addict. I'm addicted to cracking my toes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> oh, and by the way, I'm seeing someone now. it's not a happy ending, it's happy right now, and when everything is settled and I can move, I'm going to the states. With just me. I''m enjoying the hell out of myself.


I Love your attitude Leo!!!!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

*it was a game, a stupid game*
u know what this means we have to do don't you?
*it was a stupid, lousy, rotten game.*
live together
*that game is a genius. *


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Going into chat room and having that 'DINGG DONGG' sound go off on your head phones after a sleepless night = AARRRGHGHGHHGHGHGHHGHGHGHGGH. Always remember it too late.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

blah.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

sunflower kernels are addictive.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder if I'm just chasing fantasy.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I'm a crack addict. I'm addicted to cracking my toes.





MindOverMood said:


>


I lol'd


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Best name for a dog ever? Edgar Allen Pug.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm tired and wired....I hate this feeling.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I had a dream last night about two girls from SAS, it was pretty weird.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ don't give up. You're so damn likeable, really. best thing to do is another presentation, as soon as possible. I can pretty much guarantee you everyone that saw you today has forgotten all about it.


I'll try not too. It really gets to me when I fail like that and make myself look like a moron. I hope that's the case. I so failed today...and to top everything off, I overslept and was late for work tonight by a half hour.



Indigo Flow said:


> Stay positive, chances are no one cares you messed up. After you do it a few times you get used to it. I know how you feel


Thanks. I've done several presentations over my life, but it seems like I only get worse. I'm just awful at them, and feel worse after doing them because of how pathetic I am. I felt like dropping dead after the presentation today, instead of relieved. Now people will look down on me if they aren't already.

-----------

I can't help but think I'm a failure. The foreigners in the class even presented better than me by a long shot. Why do I even bother anymore....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I got the job, I got the job, I got the job!!!!

:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ that is so awesome!!!! Congratulations... You really deserve it!!!! Yay!!!!! (((ospi)))


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

teehee thanks caflme!!!! Time for some beers I think!!!!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i hope she likes me


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ahh life is good! Where have my favorite people been I miss talking to you guys! This show flash forward is really hard to follow!!!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Im going to make a fuzzy navel!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a good friend whom I am very thankful for.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I got the job, I got the job, I got the job!!!!
> 
> :boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie


NO WAY whats the job i guess i missed something! Congrats!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

2 more hours at uni and... i'm off for 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I got the job, I got the job, I got the job!!!!
> 
> :boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie


Congrats!  How exciting for you!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats Ospi!

--------

nvm lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dreams are true while they last, and do we not live in dreams?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> ^ that is so awesome!!!! Congratulations... You really deserve it!!!! Yay!!!!! (((ospi)))


I second that!! You've worked so hard - well done and totally cool!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ospi said:


> i got the job, i got the job, i got the job!!!!
> 
> :boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie


*woohoo!!!*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hee hee hee

Da boss man is out. I snuck into his office and sent round an email from him saying everyone has the day off. 

I wonder if anyone will actually leave........

hoo hoo hoo


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I got the job, I got the job, I got the job!!!!
> 
> :boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie:boogie :boogie


Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

leonardess said:


> hee hee hee
> 
> Da boss man is out. I snuck into his office and sent round an email from him saying everyone has the day off.
> 
> ...


:clap Naughty!!!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

leonardess said:


> hee hee hee
> 
> Da boss man is out. I snuck into his office and sent round an email from him saying everyone has the day off.
> 
> ...


lol, it'll be funny if he returns and you're the only one there. :afr


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

go and do the laundry, tweedy
go and do the laundry, tweedy
go and do the laundry, tweedy....

:|

come on it'll be FUN i promise :boogie

:| meh!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh crap, I sent it using the group email thingie. now he has it too. better go fix that.....

hee hee hee several people stampeded his office only to find me sitting there.......with a **** eating grin on my face....


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

leonardess said:


> oh crap, I sent it using the group email thingie. now he has it too. better go fix that.....
> 
> hee hee hee several people stampeded his office only to find me sitting there.......with a **** eating grin on my face....


You... are awesome.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> oh crap, I sent it using the group email thingie. now he has it too. better go fix that.....
> 
> hee hee hee several people stampeded his office only to find me sitting there.......with a **** eating grin on my face....


why were they stampeding in the wrong direction?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I got the job, I got the job, I got the job!!!!


 I'm so happy for you. Clearly, they made the best possible decision.

I am feeling super creative tonight. I don't feel happy though. But, oh well.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm so happy for you. Clearly, they made the best possible decision.
> 
> I am feeling super creative tonight. I don't feel happy though. But, oh well.


Welcome back!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sunrises never get old:yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> why were they stampeding in the wrong direction?


cause they know just as well as i do that hell does not freeze over.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a while back I discovered the real answer to life, but forgot to write it down.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> a while back I discovered the real answer to life, but forgot to write it down.


lol... I wrote it down but then it got lost amidst all the papers on my desk and got inadvertently thrown away  sorry everyone lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ don't look at me. It's _her_ fault.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah - I'm all into taking personal responsibility - I did it... sue me (I ain't got nothin' you want lol).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not anymore!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

another one bites the dust


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Life is just a chair of bowlies.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Ugh...I totally got suckered in. This guy (a telemarketer) calls...it was an unknown ID. I answer and he is super friendly so I started talking back. He was so easy to talk to...we started talking about our kids...now he's trying to sell something and it is so hard for me to talk my way out of it. Then he puts his supervisor on the phone...they're asking me for so much info...I just hung up.

Ugh...I feel terrible now.:|


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

sash said:


> Ugh...I totally got suckered in. This guy (a telemarketer) calls...it was an unknown ID. I answer and he is super friendly so I started talking back. He was so easy to talk to...we started talking about our kids...now he's trying to sell something and it is so hard for me to talk my way out of it. Then he puts his supervisor on the phone...they're asking me for so much info...I just hung up.
> 
> Ugh...I feel terrible now.:|


You did the best thing then, I hang up on em in the first 2-3 seconds usually.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> You did the best thing then, I hang up on em in the first 2-3 seconds usually.


lol...thanks


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I did well to buy the low price cannons instead of those expensive ones. Flying around with 5, 280mm prototype cannons worth 1 mill each wouldn't make me feel very safe from lame pirates.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sash said:


> Ugh...I totally got suckered in. This guy (a telemarketer) calls...it was an unknown ID. I answer and he is super friendly so I started talking back. He was so easy to talk to...we started talking about our kids...now he's trying to sell something and it is so hard for me to talk my way out of it. Then he puts his supervisor on the phone...they're asking me for so much info...I just hung up.
> 
> Ugh...I feel terrible now.:|


Ach you let him off lightly Sash.

I wudda gone out and bought a voodoo doll and some pins!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.jif.com/jiftogo/

^ i want this


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I haven't had tacos in ages.
> 
> I hope you a nice time!


Those tacos were everything I could have hoped for, and more!



Estelle said:


> I'm a crack addict. I'm addicted to cracking my toes.


I do that, too, and it freaks people out.

*crack*


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Ach you let him off lightly Sash.
> 
> I wudda gone out and bought a voodoo doll and some pins!


lol, ah yes, but usually, I ignore the ID if I don't recognize it...but this time I was caught off guard. Its really hard to hang up on people...but such is life.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I don't think things will ever change...
> 
> Did a group presentation and made a total fool of myself because I got nervous and spoke without thinking. Plus I'm struggling with a level 1 accounting class (i'll eventually have to take lvl2 *if* i pass.
> 
> I'm such a failure and embarassment of a human being. Why was I born in the first place if I all can do is wait for death?


You are harder on yourself than anyone else is! I agree with Leonardess, those in your group have long forgotten what you've said.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

In other news, I'm sure I suck more than you do. So there.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Spring and Summer are far more depressing than Fall and Winter to me. Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes Yes Yessssssssss, I'm gonna be sitting in the pit _*****_!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> http://www.jif.com/jiftogo/
> 
> ^ i want this


Dipping an apple into peanut butter? :afr


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've not been able to go to the bank or grocery store in 3 weeks now... ughh... I hate this... now I'm out of milk, cat food, kitty litter, and lots of other stuff that makes going unavoidable. (heavy sigh)

At least once it's done I won't have to go for another 3 or weeks... I buy organic milk so that it lasts so much longer.

Plus there's my volunteering at the Church kitchen tonight and I don't feel like doing it but I always feel better once I actually get there and start working. It's one of those things I really enjoy doing and am so glad I volunteered but the ginning up the nerve to get in the car and drive there is the hardest part.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Jay Baruchel, she is not out of your league. Stop it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

There's a lot to have taken in over the years. All the smiles, the laughs, the tears, and the frowns. They've made us who we are today. The struggles only made us stronger, and the despairs made us wiser. If there's one thing we should keep with us, it's that life has its purpose, and nothing was put on this planet to bring you down.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i hate men sometimes! :mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

So bored..


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, why? Why, why, why? My existence is an abhorrence.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Tallulah is a fun thing to say. Tallulah. Tallulah!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

She was significant.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think some people should come and join me in the chat room


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, wow. You amaze me every time you post. :|


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I shall have mango green tea by tomorrow. 100 bags. Half of it will be gone within a month.:boogie


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd kill myself if it wasn't for immediate family.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

10-1=9


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

letitrock said:


> 10-1=9


no, 10 - 1 = 0


----------



## SilverNova (Mar 19, 2010)

I really want to go out tonight. I also think I got stood up by a guy I like. Feel like I suck after a great day. If I go out tonight I will drink myself retarded...so I'm avoiding going out tonight because there's a high chance that a enbloc blackout will occur.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

For a brief moment tonight I remembered what it felt like to be real and alive. Before everything. I can't decide if this is something good or if it's bothering me, so it's just a random thought for now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

letitrock said:


> 10-1=9





Aloysius said:


> no, 10 - 1 = 0


NO! 2 + 2 = 8!

In other news 
****Exhaustion Watch****
Continued disregard for the time will result in exhaustion and falling asleep at the keyboard. Paxil dosages have been taken and progress will be monitored Millenniumman75 - you are going to get an infraction for not going to sleep in a timely manner. Last Friday night, you were up until 4am and slept in until 1pm. 

We return you to your regularly scheduled program already in progress.....


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^^So it shall be written, so it shall be done! (Not!)

Anarchy all the way!!!!!

Sleep deprivation all the way...

Tomorrow we shall pay!

Yes, I am really bored. 

*Searches for life*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> NO! 2 + 2 = 8!
> 
> In other news
> ****Exhaustion Watch****
> ...


I thought that was a thread lock watch! Don't scare me like that! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope I'm not close to my 50 post limit. I'm too tired to go to bed right now.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> So bored..


Meh, it wasn't that bad of a night


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

They didn't have the bacon I normally get at the grocery store (thick sliced). So I got the regular. And holycrap, this tastes nothing like the kind I normally get. This bizarre bacon tastes like a liquid smoke flavored salt lick. It's disgusting. I don't understand why bacon made by the same company would differ that drastically in taste.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I got the job, I got the job, I got the job!!!!
> 
> :boogie :boogie:boogie


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie:clap:yay

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!! Super massive congratulations! You so deserve it.

------------

Hai  Bai


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

wish it was easier to care for myself. I sometimes feel so unlikeable.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm tired. and feel incredibly guilty about not finishing that paper today.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> ^ My youngest daughter loves to eat pig. I fix it for her every morning before school. She'll sit down at the table and say "Daddy, fix me my pig!" Thick sliced too, btw.


That is ridiculously cute!!! :boogie


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

irishK said:


> wish it was easier to care for myself. I sometimes feel so unlikeable.


*hugs*


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I shall have mango green tea by tomorrow. 100 bags. Half of it will be gone within a month.:boogie


MANGO green tea??? That sounds wonderful, who makes it?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I need to learn to do multi quotes. :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> I need to learn to do multi quotes. :yes


see the little plus sign to the right of the 'Quote' button? Click those in the posts you want to quote then click the 'post reply' button.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

If you say beer can in a jamaican accent it sounds like bacon


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what an amazing evening.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

All right, where can I post here today, and have my words all twisted around into something they're not! Let's see...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ pretty much any place!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mind_games said:


> see the little plus sign to the right of the 'Quote' button? Click those in the posts you want to quote then click the 'post reply' button.





Tweedy said:


> I need to learn to do multi quotes. :yes


ooh! so that's how you do it!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> If you say beer can in a jamaican accent it sounds like bacon


yep. cool.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

minimal energy this morning. think i may be late.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Slept in till 9 a.m. - beautiful weather outside, coffee - really should go sit outside and watch the birds play while I drink cup number two - step away from the computer.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pinching your eye instead of the contact HURTS. Ahh. D:


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Step by step...Oooooh baby.... gonna get to you girrrrrrrl :stu


Hello sun! So lovely to see you today :clap:teeth


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> MANGO green tea??? That sounds wonderful, who makes it?


 Touch Organic is the company I think. It comes in a giant cube of delicious. I can't get it where I live, but I'm willing to order it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if i can only enjoy music when im on something...then i need to earn a lot or eat very little...and have the place dark at night...ill use candels :idea


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, Everything seems to work out the way it was meant to.

And if it doesnt, then get out there and change it!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> ill use candels :idea


my own post reminded me of something :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Dub16 said:


> get out there and change it!


yeah!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I love coffee.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aywe, fook it, i best get offline fer a while. Glasses are expensive like!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First day of spring we got sunshine outside and it is suppose to be the warmest day of the year so far. Now if I could just wake up to enjoy it... :yawn


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why don't you just tell me what it is you want me to say? Because I'm not gonna say, "Oh, we should be together, and we should get married, and yes, I want to have your children."
Maybe that's what I should say - that I'm not gonna say that - that I'll say anything else but that. Then there won't be any chasing or guessing or beating around the bush. Yeah. Solution!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Let's go take that shower shall we?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm sitting in a dark room because i'm too lazy to get up and put the light on


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> put the light on







scary pasta


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just realized the slight irony (maybe not irony, but something similar to that) when you read people's profiles on this site and it sometimes says they drink "socially".


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

If my son gets to go have fun... skating with a friend... is it wrong for me to finish off the rest of his Lays Wavy Hickory BBQ potato chips lol?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> If my son gets to go have fun... skating with a friend... is it wrong for me to finish off the rest of his Lays Wavy Hickory BBQ potato chips lol?


potato chips, they say you sick
44, shes not in your...
...sight...she may be mother
before kids, save yourself after save another...
one, this be fun, like back in 03
i was like "YOUR FLOW WEAK!" in text battles
there...i post dreams 
here...is a place where none of yall know me

weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Sledge Hockey is crazy.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I can't take much more of this. I am going completely insane. :sigh

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

If you don't understand yourself you will meet with plenty of misunderstanding.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My day went from the usual bad it always is to worse and I can't figure out why.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish I had mashed potatoes right now.

Not sweet potato, I have plenty of them. Regular potato.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"they know where we f***ing be"
- fiddy cent

:boogie


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i did something naughty

and

Nooooo! england lost the rugby


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> i did something naughty


what happened? ö_ö


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> what happened? ö_ö


can't say :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> can't say :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice beat, but it's got CUSSING! :troll :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mask = energy #_#


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If the pod is breached, your character has no hope of survival, so a device in the pod takes a "snapshot" of your character's mind while another device injects your character with a poison that kills the character instantly. Then your character's mind is transferred to a clone and can keep on living.

Clones are typically created from cadavers that have similar physical characteristics to your original body. Their DNA is replaced with your DNA, and their bodies are cosmetically altered to look like you.

Next time i die can my mind be injected in someone good looking? Thank you.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I wunt pastel green panties... and a matching bra


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^I want purple.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was just informed by a friend on here that I've hit 1000 posts... how bout that ... never thought I'd really participate here lol.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats, caflme.

What color should I paint my nails?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Purple?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laura024 said:


> What color should I paint my nails?


baby blue...or yellow


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think i might start referring to myself in the third person


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That was a really obscure problem. I love it.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder what I'll look like when I'm old. Hopefully not bald.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Let's go take that shower shall we?


Let's. :b (You knew this was coming, haha)

There is something wrong with my ear.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> There is something wrong with my ear.


whats wrong? *comes closer and looks down*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Tonight is the kind of night when I'm not afraid to lose everything. I have these nights every once in a while, which is why it's good that I'm in tonight and don't associate with the "bad crowd" because I would be in very deep ****. I don't want to have to blame myself for negative things happening. But you know what's not negative? Warmth. I should at least have that, right?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Indigo Flow said:


> I think i might start referring to myself in the third person


Winekitty doesn't think that is a good idea. :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> Warmth.


^ you give it...so one day youll recieve it :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> TP


you are teapie from now on...get a mic...

i be teapie, me fly see my, speech high
im steel, guys i thought i had a wet dream but the sheets dry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Restless Leg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP

NNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> ^ you give it...so one day youll recieve it :yes


Thanks.
Eventually.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Oh snap. No he didn't. ;P


:high5


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus I can't wait for this movie to come out. I'll be there opening night for sure.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shadowmask said:


> Jesus I can't wait for this movie to come out. I'll be there opening night for sure.


woah! Ö_Ö ...tron :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i did a song with this girl when she was death angel on rapcapital...it was called double barrel...it was on some g ish...the site and people i knew there are gone  ...she has done videos and shows...i am still doing nothing...i got her myspace...i should message her with a diss track to take my shame out on her :wife


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> TP does! TP likes the sound of "Indigo Flow"  It rhymes and the words are cool as well.


Indigo flow agrees with TP 



WineKitty said:


> Winekitty doesn't think that is a good idea. :b


Indigo flow does not agree with winekitty though :teeth


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

my comp is acting really slow, dont know if its sas or my comp tho....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

love saturday...sunday depression...dont wanna wake up on monday






^ eminem's verse is still g.o.a.t


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im having salad, chicken and bread...shouldnt be eating now...just today...lori...we dont talk anymore...thanks for what you gave me


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I swear my stomach was tied when I was not looking, I can't even eat half a burger without feeling full.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No wonder I have felt so out of it and anti-social and bleh lately. Forgot to take meds in a week!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, I am looking for a book and have no idea what it looks like,.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ospi said:


> No wonder I have felt so out of it and anti-social and bleh lately. Forgot to take meds in a week!!!


I can relate. Even if I'm a few hours late on taking my meds, I get seriously depressed and misanthropic. It's kind of sad (and disturbing) how easily our personality is influenced by brain chemistry. :sigh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I swear my stomach was tied when I was not looking, I can't even eat half a burger without feeling full.


And I swear someone expanded mine without telling me. Thanks to whoever did that. :|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..You're kidding me. I downloaded an anime with Spanish subs. :|


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

SAS needs more drama!

------------

I had a weird day. My confidence with dogs is shot in some places.
-----
I think I have memory issues. 
-----
I also saw an improved version of my previous crush. She was perfect in every way. Except for the way that resulted in her getting back into the car with a presumably male driver . Not that I'd have talked to her even if she was by herself. It just killed the fantasy you know? *sigh*!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^como no? el espanol es fantastico y muy divertido.  yeah, that's just dorky.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Lalala. I'm shaky and fun. Lalala. er nervous.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sanria22 said:


> ^como no? el espanol es fantastico y muy divertido. ...


 err sure? :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Whaat? I never imagined a innocent comment about me taking a shower [by myself] could be twisted into a such a torrid steamy fantasy involving loofas, flying clumps of foam and rubber duckies. You should hang your head in shame. And wash your brain out with soap (yes, your brain!). But in a different shower! Hmpf!


That sounds fun actually. Too bad I don't have a bikini for you.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

We're here for a good time, not a long time.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hahaha

hee hee. 

hoo.

Ahahahahahaaaa!!!!!! 

ha. heh.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> We're here for a good time, not a long time.


So have a good time, the sun can't shine everyday.



leonardess said:


> ^ hahaha
> 
> hee hee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> No wonder I have felt so out of it and anti-social and bleh lately. Forgot to take meds in a week!!!


:afr I'm going to buy you one of those Old People pill sorter things with the days of the week on them, if you're not careful!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ugh, I don't feel like going anywhere tonight.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

b. murphey had over 100 prescriptions for pain killers between jan 08-aug 09


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to grow my hair out, so I can get it cut like Mr.Rod Stewart


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that would be cool.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Hiccups are evil.


BOO!

are they gone? lol

and there's a dog outside my house who sounds really ****ing weird :sus


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:love2:love2:love2


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

weekends go by way too fast


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have several important reasons why I should do homework right now, yet it's still not motivation enough.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Life goes by way too fast.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

A funny memory just popped into my head. I went to a club on valentines day last year and my drunk friend kept slapping random peoples asses and making it look like it was me lol i was drunk too so didn't know until the day after. I will get him back!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I waaaaaaaaant a pug! =D


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> ^LMAO I had a female friend as a teenager I used to do stuff like that to. At Wal-Mart once I put on a clown wig and started following her around saying her name really loud. She just made it worse by trying to run away. Good stuff. I can't remember what drugs I was on, but must have been good.


:um scary! lol this is something my friend would do just to annoy me


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have to be focused from now on if i wanna change anything


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

=) smile.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

medical transcription


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> =) smile.


I thought you were permanently banned? or were you only banned for a week?


----------



## MiceElf (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish he'd fix that stupid dripping faucet.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

How do you fix the brokenness inside


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Fick yes!, I just checked the roster list for who's in my Illustration class this Spring, and it's only 8 students and it's all _girls_!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Monkey bread and C-Span make for a wild party.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dishes and laundry done....yippee!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You always say I always think I'm right I always think I'm right but you're wrong.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i think someone in the house is spying on me....


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

219 is good enough!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i think someone in the house is spying on me....


:hide


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It is so windy and cold outside and the heat is up really high and I am still cold... wth... this is Florida!!!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i cant believe i never heard of the band gomez, theyre awesome.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for the trigger. Lunch was looking so awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> It is so windy and cold outside and the heat is up really high and I am still cold... wth... this is Florida!!!


It's El Nino - messin' with everybody's winter this year. It snowed in Dallas....AGAIN! :stu


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I think I am stalking MM75 across these threads lol...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

another class complete...well, maybe. Now it's time for some sleep.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Stop playing with your feet!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am sleepy. Way too much anxious stuff today.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Stop playing with your feet!!!!


Argh I HATE when people do this. BLEH


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i think i shot myself in the foot. no sympathy for the devil in me. this stinks. i can't even say what though, just that it does stink.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui
ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui
ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui ennui


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am currently holding a Zimbabwean note for the value of 100 Billion Dollars. Yes, you read that correctly.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

SAS withdrawal is easing....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I am currently holding a Zimbabwean note for the value of 100 Billion Dollars. Yes, you read that correctly.


wow. so that will get me, like, a loaf of bread, right?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My eyes hurt from rolling them so much.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I want a pet pika.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> ^ awww, those are cute.


Apparently they're the only other animal that belongs to the lagomorph category, along with hares and rabbits. Cuteness :heart


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

A day of being jammed into small airplanes, followed by 3 days of boredom in hotel meeting rooms and another day of being jammed into small airplanes.

*Not my idea of fun!*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Imogen Heap seems to be the writer or the soundtrack of my life.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i hate restlessness...it makes me do stupid stuff


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ese.png/350px-Chemische_Aspartam-Synthese.png


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Apparently they're the only other animal that belongs to the lagomorph category, along with hares and rabbits. Cuteness :heart


have you ever heard of a prairie dog? i want one of those


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> have you ever heard of a prairie dog? i want one of those


Yeah, I like those too! They're also on my list of pets I want but can never have, along with pikas and foxes. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Those Pika's are cool little fella's. I like the look of that grey one. He looks like he's a bit of a party-animal too!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Those Pika's are cool little fella's. I like the look of that grey one. *He looks like he's a bit of a party-animal too!*


:teeth


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that sounds like a very cool idea. I just want to relax. 


on another note: I hope this is not the start of some trouble of the unwelcome kind.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ that sounds like a very cool idea. I just want to relax.
> 
> on another note: I hope this is not the start of some trouble of the unwelcome kind.


You've gotten a bit serious lately, mum. I hope everything's ok. Can you post something ridiculous to make me feel better?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> You've gotten a bit serious lately, mum. I hope everything's ok. Can you post something ridiculous to make me feel better?


hm. well, let me see. I could tell you some about my online dating misadventures, there's not much more ridiculous than that.

I would peruse the the profiles, bypassing all the good time guys (good time? I'll be the judge of that, Mr.) and the soulful new age "iron johns" who are into playing the didgeridoo and offering "resonance" auras to the green man (whatever that means. I'm guessing some sort of dancing with outstretched arms. no wonder we get so much rain here). I did see one which was short on physical description but mentioned planes (I like planes), walking (I can walk as well as anyone) and clown shoes (I can walk in clown shoes. As afraid as I am of clowns, I do like their dress sense). so I thought what's the worst that can happen...... ok so he could have the face of a gargoyle and the personality of a bucket of wee, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. So we met. he was fine, we talked a bit, but that's about it. somehow, the conversation eventually turned to gaseous emissions, so desperate were we to find common ground.

We high-fived at my door, and never spoke of it again.

It's a weird scene out there, kid. Do not attempt this at home.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> hm. well, let me see. I could tell you some about my online dating misadventures, there's not much more ridiculous than that.
> 
> I would peruse the the profiles, bypassing all the good time guys (good time? I'll be the judge of that, Mr.) and the soulful new age "iron johns" who are into playing the didgeridoo and offering "resonance" auras to the green man (whatever that means. I'm guessing some sort of dancing with outstretched arms. no wonder we get so much rain here). I did see one which was short on physical description but mentioned planes (I like planes), walking (I can walk as well as anyone) and clown shoes (I can walk in clown shoes. As afraid as I am of clowns, I do like their dress sense). so I thought what's the worst that can happen...... ok so he could have the face of a gargoyle and the personality of a bucket of wee, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. So we met. he was fine, we talked a bit, but that's about it. somehow, the conversation eventually turned to gaseous emissions, so desperate were we to find common ground.
> 
> ...


Ah, things are back to normal.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ha! well, I'm glad that satisfied for now. I don't know about things getting back to normal, that might be a while. I 've got a lot on my mind now, but hopefully it won't last too long. 

meantime, you just mind your p's and q's, little girl. And stop pulling your dress up over your face.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm about to do something stupid.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ooh ooh! Tell us!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Man, I don't know what your problem is. I haven't done anything except ask you to commit to a day to do the thing we we've been planning to do for, like, months, which you have said all along that you wanted to do too. All it is is a day out, farting around a fun city. what's the deal? i asked you straight up if there's a problem. You know me well enough by now to know that you can be honest with me. I helped you through a bad time, and you helped me. Friends do things like that for each other. They also have fun together. i don't know what happened, but you know what? that is your problem, not mine. I'm pretty understanding, and we've never had a problem before. 

and now, when things are going so well, both in your life and mine, now is when you choose to flake out on me. 

That's just poo. Plain old poo. Too bad for you. 

Hey, I coulda been a rapper. Oh well. 

Complaint department now closed.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm totally in love with the lady from the progressive car insurance commercials. she looks like a cool person to hang out with


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reni said:


> I'm totally in love with the lady from the progressive car insurance commercials. she looks like a cool person to hang out with


You mean Flo? :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to try parkour friday with some guys I know. I better practice my rolls so I don't break my neck in front of them.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My little cousin: Cut the pineapple, sponge bob is in thereee

Made my dayy!! haha


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Grew an inch in a week... wth:sus


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

> *Sorry, no exact matches were found, but other tickets may still be available.*
> 
> 
> *Try the following:* *Search again*
> ...


OMG!

FICK!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I'm going to try parkour friday with some guys I know. I better practice my rolls so I don't break my neck in front of them.


Nice! In my head right now I am giving you a high five while doing a backflip off of a rickety suspension bridge. Parkour is super fun times, though I would recommend you wear some gloves as well.
-----------------------------------

I should probably make some cake to go with all this frosting.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Estelle said:


> I'm going to try parkour friday with some guys I know. I better practice my rolls so I don't break my neck in front of them.


Sounds fun. My old martial teacher taught us how to do rolls and shoot shurikens at the same time. I'm not even kidding. "Do a roll and try to hit the board" he said :lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

_Stay away from me because you're charming and beautiful._


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think it's usually better to risk breaking your neck when other people are around to call 911.


My pride will hurt more than my neck. :b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My nose feels so soft....


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Whenever i see an old woman with white curly hair i always think it's my nan


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean Flo? :lol


Thats her name? wow even her name sounds cool


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This morning I kept dreaming I was already up and out of bed, only to find myself still in bed. I wish I was a sleep walker, I'd get so much done.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"Is your mummy home?"

Uh, what. Do I sound 10 years old on the phone or something? Geez.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Is your mummy home?"
> 
> Uh, what. Do I sound 10 years old on the phone or something? Geez.


:haha


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm really excited about my 18 year old niece having moved in with me today - she will be here till June 8th to finish out the school year.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Is your mummy home?"
> 
> Uh, what. Do I sound 10 years old on the phone or something? Geez.


hahahahaha

Also, I rule at 7 hand poker *s******s*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

caflme said:


> I'm really excited about my 18 year old niece having moved in with me today - she will be here till June 8th to finish out the school year.


I hope she is a nice polite 18 year old and not one of those "others".


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate it when people call and ask if The Man of the House is around.... lol... I put my 11 year old son on the phone... hehehe.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"I'm ****ing bored man!"

That a quote from clerks 2


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"were your fish and chips good"
"yes"

I'm sure the dogs would have thought so.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My roommate just blew up a balloon, then drew a face on it with my pink Sharpie. Now she has left the room. Can't say I'm not curious.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I would say that I just want to give up--except that I'm not even trying to begin with.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Looking on the internet for instructions on how to pay a restaurant bill with a credit card wasn't all that bad. It seems there are plenty of pages that describe the process, so other people must have trouble with it too.:|


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

caflme said:


> I hate it when people call and ask if The Man of the House is around.... lol... I put my 11 year old son on the phone... hehehe.


Awesome. :clap


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

If I'd my druthers, i don't know which i'd ruther have. I druther have some beer.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Is your mummy home?"
> 
> Uh, what. Do I sound 10 years old on the phone or something? Geez.


:lol

My nanna still asks me 'is your daddy there?' whenever she rings and I answer.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

just pickin' up the pieces yo.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

and yeah, I like it when you call me an enigma.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

One year here. Yeah, that's queer.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe people aren't as evil as I perceive them to be, must investigate further!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :lol
> 
> My nanna still asks me 'is your daddy there?' whenever she rings and I answer.


I think that's what my nanna used to say as well. But I, uhh, still call my father daddy, haha. :b


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

sleep... why do you play so shy. Come curl up in my eyes, fill my head with cotton and lift me on lullaby wings


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Clearly, I have the greatest head of hair ever. Don't be jealous, now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Jealous

--------------------------

No I will not go to a strip club with you, GOWSH!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow I need to socilise again asap before people start calling me a bad friend


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good god, you can talk for England AND Europe.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> I don't know what's gotten into me this morning but I've had to stop myself from posting 3 really hilarious, but insulting, posts already. And I just woke up. It's gonna be a long day.


I know the feeling! I somehow manage to convince myself that if I don't have anything good to say just say nothing at all, and avoid certain posters or threads. Or write ambiguous posts :teeth.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't like the taste of their morality either. We're obviously meant to be together for a very intense but brief "romantic interlude." Hehehehe. I love that. "Romantic interlude."


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

epril said:


> just pickin' up the pieces yo.


pickin up the pieces yo, living where the demons roam 
sitting on my peoples throne
ive written what their jesus spoke
red?...im sippin on a greener coke 
spittin up an evil flow
ill make a classic, im rippin up the sequal though
shpittin dirty fire and my lyrics bring a cleaner cold

dunno!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

letitrock said:


> FICK!


woah! Ö_Ö*


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

I really hate this 'professor' (I put it in quotes because she's not a PhD), and this class. It is sssssooo irritating!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ i like the quote in your sig


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Open letter to P90X:

Please stop. Its not funny anymore.

Regards, 
sda0


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't want to answer to anyone anymore. 
And I want a lock for my door.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> And I want a lock for my door.


:squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why does the tiniest signal/non-signal or look/non-look or expression/sentence/phrase make me feel totally rejected? Why do I always jump to the most negative conclusion possible? :sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Why does the tiniest signal/non-signal or look/non-look or expression/sentence/phrase make me feel totally rejected? Why do I always jump to the most negative conclusion possible? :sigh


Welcome to my world


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have this urge to write, but math is more important right now.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_Hives, hives, go away, come a_...never come back. :?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

nightrain said:


> When I'm no longer needed I get tossed to the side.


it wont always be like this

im wishing for all the ladies here to get her attitude


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its done...even if you ring the bell without calling first like you always do...ill pretend im asleep...for real...youre not good for me if i wanna quit


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think sitting in front of this thing is making me sick.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> pickin up the pieces yo, living where the demons roam
> sitting on my peoples throne
> ive written what their jesus spoke
> red?...im sippin on a greener coke
> ...


lol ok then.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> Awesome. :clap


people still do that? Because you're a woman? Or because you sound young on the phone?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sometimes I impress myself. It's rare, but it happens.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Me: Hey [resident/patient]! I got into nursing school!
Elderly, stroked, bed-bound demented resident: (stares at me and squints eyes, confused. then appears to realize what I have just said) OH GOD!!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Does this not make you smile?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Sorry, you're just so irresistible. :b


i had to put my foot down, man...but youll always be in my heart 



Thomas Paine said:


> :fallOk, you win this round, buddy. But I'll be back. :b


*grabs pen...ready to unleash flames into the atmosphere*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Squizzy said:


> (stares at me and squints eyes, confused. then appears to realize what I have just said) OH GOD!!


haha :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Why does the tiniest signal/non-signal or look/non-look or expression/sentence/phrase make me feel totally rejected? Why do I always jump to the most negative conclusion possible? :sigh


I have the same problem, mum.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Why does the tiniest signal/non-signal or look/non-look or expression/sentence/phrase make me feel totally rejected? Why do I always jump to the most negative conclusion possible? :sigh


Awww!!!! I am the same!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

"we don't need this dirty, filthy everyday money"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why am I getting upset over this? _Seriously_.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i just pretended to be asleep so i wouldn't have to talk to my mother.

-_-


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Jillian Michaels is a lesbian???????


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i just pretended to be asleep so i wouldn't have to talk to my mother.


you'll move out soon


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

today I am even less motivated than usual. I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> today I am even less motivated than usual. I didn't think that was possible.


im sorry...youre still tougher than nails


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you better believe it. 

I thought I'd better not post what my undies are actually like for fear of intimdating you all. 

apparently asbestos is a light gray colour.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

If my minds the weapon, my heart's the extra clip!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

After going around and around in circles for so long, why do you feel even dizzier when you stop?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

because while you are actually going in circles you are focused on the chase and where you are going... once you stop you are focused on what is going on outside of you and you feel still and everything else is rushing by.

Why am I still sitting in this chair clicking on my keyboard - must go do something else.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my, I'm almost reaching 1,000 posts.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yikes, Sash is catchin' up to me
I'm strugglin' for self-control ya see

Been going over the 50 limit
Time to stop for more than a minute

Having too much fun
Now need to stop n get work done...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

2 more days and I'm out!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caflme said:


> Yikes, Sash is catchin' up to me
> I'm strugglin' for self-control ya see
> 
> Been going over the 50 limit
> ...


nice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't wait for spring break to be over.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> Yikes, Sash is catchin' up to me
> I'm strugglin' for self-control ya see
> 
> Been going over the 50 limit
> ...


yeah!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> 2 more days and I'm out!


Where to?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Where to?


Heading to Tennessee for spring break!
:b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Heading to Tennessee for spring break!
> :b


oooh nice! Hope you have a great time. :high5


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope Ren doesn't get kicked off tonight:blank


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I have cute buns.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I have cute buns.


 :sas


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Considering finishing recording and then uploading some songs again (just one would be a good start). It's been a while. Who knows how far I will get before perfectionism and other forces working against me overpower me though...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :sas


What does that mean? :b


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> Considering finishing recording and then uploading some songs again (just one would be a good start). It's been a while. Who knows how far I will get before perfectionism and other forces working against me overpower me though...


 :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I have cute buns.


Ewwwwwwww, TMI, mum. :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought she was talking about her bunnies


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Clearly. o.0


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I hope Ren doesn't get kicked off tonight:blank


I jinxed it:no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can sleep in a little bit tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

It feels great to have the internet again.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish this song applied to me...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's "The Evil Dead" in sixty seconds, in claymation. I can't claim to have had a bad day after seeing something like this.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

whoo-hoo 4 day weekend!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dreams come a few sizes too big so that you can grow into them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to remember if there are any bills I have forgotten to pay.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No Justine, you cannot wipe the reflection of the monitor light off your desk, believe it or not.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Eating too many ice pops cuts the sides of your mouth :S!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

4 more hours of training this morning and then I become a tourist. The great thing is that the company is paying for it all.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I just realised that I forgot to take my meds, the reason being that the first thing I wanted to do this morning was log onto SAS.  Time flies here!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I just realised that I forgot to take my meds, the reason being that the first thing I wanted to do this morning was log onto SAS.  Time flies here!


I've done the same thing..get on SAS in the morning...hey, it's 4:00pm, why do I feel weird? Oh, ****. Excuse my language, mother.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, took me a week to realise, then I had hell to pay for the 2 days after I eventually took it


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I've done the same thing..get on SAS in the morning...hey, it's 4:00pm, why do I feel weird? Oh, ****. Excuse my language, mother.


You're excused. :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Yeah, took me a week to realise, then I had hell to pay for the 2 days after I eventually took it


I forgot to take mine yesterday.. wondered why I felt so nauseous.. ugh!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"Well, we're going to have to do something about that." 
"About me hating shopping for shoes?" 
"Yes, about that too..."

*shudder*


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love chess even though I stink at it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm, annoyed for no reason.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am soo friggin happy.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Tired and should be going to bed and shouldn't be up and should I have another green tea or ghahghghglkddkdk


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

what part of "i don't want to" didn't you understand?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't wanna do work!
I wanna cuddle up a warm blanket and drift into my imaginary world for hours. :yes
That will be my reward I guess.
I shouldn't have had that smoothie.
It's leaving a weird taste in my mouth.
I'm not eating very well today.
I don't feel like consuming food at all really, but I know I should.
I wanna read without actually reading.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Can you actually die of embarrasment?

I started snoring in my 80 person today. According my to my jerk EX friend who thought it was too damn funny to wake me, it was "very nasaly". People kept turning around to watch. I had my mouth open and everything.

I might not live until tomorrow.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Can you actually die of embarrasment?
> 
> I started snoring in my 80 person today. According my to my jerk EX friend who thought it was too damn funny to wake me, it was "very nasaly". People kept turning around to watch. I had my mouth open and everything.
> 
> I might not live until tomorrow.


I'm sorry but this made me :lol

That would definitely kill me. Luckily, people are usually so absorbed in themselves that they forget stuff like that pretty quickly (even though you won't!)

Edit: although it must be a good sign, SA-wise, if you were comfortable enough to fall asleep in a room with 80 people, right?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shes beautiful...just amazing...sooo gentle...and that lil smirk!!!...makes my heart melt 

for us heaven is a girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn I hate taking naps during the day, even if they are needed.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

If I don't get some coffee soon, I won't stay awake for long.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can take a nap tonight!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laura024 said:


> If I don't get some coffee soon, I won't stay awake for long.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aw thanks, but I already had some. I feel great now.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

Im sitting in my room my mom calls my cell from the house phone and says my boyfriend is at the door. I get really excited. I get up and nobodys there. I go to my moms room and just say "why?" she says "April Fools Sweetie!" I say "Mom its march 25" she says "what!?" guess the jokes on her lol


This sooooo made my day. My mom is priceless lmao


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

inna sense said:


>


If Laura doesnt want it I will take it :lol


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lonely and staring at a pink sunset in the sky.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't want to do this, ughhhhhhhh. D:


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Le parkour is possibly canceled tomorrow because of rain and snow. But that ok, because I haven't quite perfected my roll. Almost got there, but my bruised hip was restraining me. I haven't been able to practice with all the rain either. I shall embarrass my self at another time. Oh yes, there will be more opportunities.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Run forest run!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think I'll ever forget the name Nick Berg.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want to go to bed yet. And tomorrow I won't want to go to bed either. I need to stop working Saturdays. Well part Saturdays. Have me work the full day and you may as well just hand me a loaded gun.

On a lighter, brighter note, I apparently have an admirer. If by admirer you mean random guy who saw me leave work, thought I was attractive, and then passed it on to my coworker who knows him hoping to get hooked up with me. Though I am quite content with my SO, it's always a confidence boost when someone notices you. Even when you try constantly for the opposite.

On the brightest note of all my REAL admirer will be here in no time. I'll also be off for all of it. Better plan to make the best!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Huh. It's been a while, because I want to take my last post and edit it another billion times. You didn't miss anything. I've just been working and wallowing in self pity, so, the usual. And avoiding a baby shower. And getting over this cold. 

Effin PITA. Because I always wanted my voice to sound, yanno, as masculine as possible with a hint of duck. Thanks a ton.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I am not one of those "whenever" ones. :afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nah. I think most of the "whenever" people are the obnoxious ones who always have to make a scene. I doubt anyone here with SA is like that.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

ALRIGHT LET'S DO THIS THING!!!!... take out the trash, that is.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sonic is awesome.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hoping kentucky beats cornell!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> ALRIGHT LET'S DO THIS THING!!!!... take out the trash, that is.


Aw man, I took the **** out of that trash... you should have seen me. Some guy drove by, but I was all like what the **** you want? I'm taking out the trash godamnit, you got a problem with that??


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Even though you weren't the nicest person to me, I still love you
and i'll always be here for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crime......it can happen to you! :afr :hide


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

hmm, looks like it is a virus on your computer making you feel that way. Maybe it is time for that new laptop :wink


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

irishK said:


> Had a really good day. I dealt with some difficult social situations, went laptop shopping and had to discuss things I have no idea about, had fun with a friend, spent the whole day and evening out. Then I get home and within minutes of switching on the computer my self esteem dives and I want to hide away. I either need to work through this feeling worthless crap or isolate myself more.


I know how you feel, except going outside makes me feel awful as well. If I just stayed locked up in my room I think my self-esteem would be ok.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Come on...you know you want to leave the house already.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Come on...you know you want to leave the house already.


But it's cosy in your cupboard.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am really grateful for people who only quote the non-dodgy parts of my posts whenever they quote me. Allows me to go back and edit just my post and not have to worry or plead with them to remove my quote.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Children are really just midget-drunks


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Really need some motivation today to get some things done I've been putting off.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Too much sleep makes me more sleepy than not sleeping at all!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Every time I see that coyote thread now I think of Coyote Ugly... sorry T.P. but it is funny how it is going on and on and on ... when all you did was ask a question about a weapon.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> Why can't I stop laughing. Seriously. I can't figure out the reason. Oh well lol. Maybe from reading that coyote thread.


ooh I need to find that thread now


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I am going to have a hard time with counseling today


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why does everything have to be so passive aggressive psychological these days? why can't we just have a fist fight and get it over with.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

That callus just keeps getting larger. I wish it was a blister so I could just pop the thing.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Oh ****. What have I done/said. <-The _other_ story of my life.


"The story of my life is about back entrances, side doors, secret elevators and other ways of getting in and out of places so that people won't bother me." - Greta Garbo. 
:clapThat's what the "story of my life" phrase reminds me of....

My senses have definitely heightened for some reason. I can taste the boiled water in my tea (yes, boiled water has a taste!) and the wet sand all over campus even though there's not that much sand there, and I feel like I've eaten into a raw onion even there wasn't any more than usual in that burrito. I don't know what happened but I'm tasting and smelling things a lot more intensely. The only time I know this can happen is during pregnancy, but I'm a virgin (and my name isn't Mary, thank you). Could it be the meditation? Maybe I'm turning into a superheroine.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah well. that was short lived, but it was fun. nothing ventured, nothing enjoyed, as they say.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No new notifications = :cry


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I want angry love.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Isn't it ironic that in life the person that brings out the best in you and the one that makes you strong is actually your weakness?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ all right, stop it now. now you're just freakin me out.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish my money was endless and I wouldnt have to worry about breaking a hundred dollar bill.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

What is with all these horny people on my msn?? ... i swear i didn't add them.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> It's just me using different accounts. :teeth


LOL so your a girl now? i just had some chick speaking to me like i was a man... i blocked her/you :b :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, you know you want to stay connected now. x_x


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Porridge is disgusting. _Beyond _disgusting. Worse than cheese cauliflower, perhaps.

Now I'm going to go wallow in self pity because my boyfriend "settled" for me because he has "low-standards" and will "take anything he can get" since he "won't get X celebrity."

:roll:roll:roll


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sitting in a sauna for 30 min. with under armour, t-shirt, sweatshirt, and sweatpants on can mess with your mind.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

moisture wicking moisture wicking moisture wicking! :clap Great for not appearing too disgustingly sweaty after a workout.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Man I really think I am a drama-queen, I use any excuse to distant myself from people.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

So upset at myself!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Shock to the Heart! And your to blame! Darlin', you give love..a BAD NAME!
Jus' a singin' to mah self suga'.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

epril said:


> Shock to the Heart! And your to blame! Darlin', you give love..a BAD NAME!
> Jus' a singin' to mah self suga'.


That made me smile, thank you, haha. But that song's stuck in my head now. :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

hee hee epril, you cutie!!! :boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There's clearly some inequality here but I'm not sure whether or not I should challenge it. x_x


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^nail/head/ouch... so true.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

It sure is quiet around here when Dub16 has used up his 50 daily posts! :b


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Eat your breakfast people!!!! :yay 


:cup


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^

Not for another 9 or so hours, I'm afraid!!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ :lol I'd like to magically believe we are all in the same time zone


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> It sure is quiet around here when Dub16 has used up his 50 daily posts! :b


lol :clap


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my mom is having the worst hang over. but she deserves it for being so ridiculously loud when she came home last night. :lol i'm so mean.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wish these circumstances were different


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Wish these circumstances were different


What is wrong, Ospi-socks? Shall I make you a green tea? :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

The place where i live is on tv, they're trying to make it sound really nice lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG and so is the place where i USED to live on tv, in the same show, how weird!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

They're stalking you!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish the world smelled like me _right now_. So good.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Me too... I walked 3 miles in 45 mins this morning... felt great... adrenalin/endorphins... awesome.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mmm... house to myself and a plentiful supply of pear cider.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ cider! I have only been recently introduced to the delights of cider! share! Listen to your mother! on second thought, I'll allow no alcohol in this house young lady! hand it all over. its' for your own good! 

and mum's.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I hope I didn't leave this TCA on too long.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ cider! I have only been recently introduced to the delights of cider! Share! Listen to your mother! On second thought, i'll allow no alcohol in this house young lady! Hand it all over. Its' for your own good!
> 
> And mum's.


no! It's allllllll for meeeeee!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

bluffin with my muffin


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Mmm... house to myself and a plentiful supply of pear cider.


Oh God that sounds goood!! Aye, I've people just arriving and not a drop of cider in sight.

I'm gonna kill them one by one!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Oh God that sounds goood!! Aye, I've people just arriving and not a drop of cider in sight.
> 
> I'm gonna kill them one by one!


Heehee, did you leave a trail of drunken destruction last night? I tried to track it down but couldn't find anything too stupid/embarrassing/ridiculous. I'm very disappointed in you. :no

You've got people arriving? Are you having a party? I'm guessing that's not what you meant, since you're on SAS right now. Unless you're hosting the party from your computer. :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

God, I hate mysellf right now. <<<>>bang.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> God, I hate mysellf right now. <<<>>bang.


 What's going on? :squeeze Just so you know, I'm very much enjoying getting to know you, Mr.

God, I love Vampire Weekend. Not enough people are into them and that makes me sad.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> no! It's allllllll for meeeeee!


hand it over! don't make me come over there!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was out in the sun for an hour! :banana.
I might take a look at my bike to see if I wil go for a ride this afternoon.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wonder if I can go the entire day on nothing but a coffee. So far so good.

update: fail... or is it?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why is my body two different colors...hmm...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Another ditch in the road, we keep moving...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tinychat is awesome tonight  Heeheeheeeee


----------



## MiceElf (Apr 19, 2007)

Medical Transcription...costs a lot of $$$$


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Tinychat is awesome tonight  Heeheeheeeee


indeed it is lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> What's going on?


Sorry, I shouldn't post some/alltimes, when feeling worthless. :squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> hand it over! don't make me come over there!


Ok, you can have a sip. Just a sip, mind.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't post some/alltimes, when feeling worthless. :squeeze


I... I know what you mean.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow is muted by Admin for breaking rules!

whoops, i guess i said 'LOL' too many times again

I'm so naughty


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Let's get together and do something...! Why does everything need two people.:mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> Aw man, I took the **** out of that trash... you should have seen me. Some guy drove by, but I was all like what the **** you want? I'm taking out the trash godamnit, you got a problem with that??


:lol

I need to do this also, but avoided it today due to post-work napping and it being randomly freezing out. So much for the warmth.


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

I just opened one those mini packets of starbursts.. Ya know the ones where you only get two? And I got TWO YELLOWS! 
That just isn't right :mum


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Change is never easy. You fight to hold on or you fight to let go.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :lol
> 
> I need to do this also, but avoided it today due to post-work napping and it being randomly freezing out. So much for the warmth.


I always think of the movie The Burbs when I take the trash out... The neighbors never see me outside usually. :sus


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm just going to a party but i feel like i'm about to jump off a cliff. i really hope this goes well.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I always think of the movie The Burbs when I take the trash out... The neighbors never see me outside usually. :sus


lol :teeth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mechuga said:


> I'm just going to a party but i feel like i'm about to jump off a cliff. i really hope this goes well.


Your avatar might be one of the cutest things I've ever seen =].

I'm sure you'll do fine at the party :yes. I would for sure join you if I could. I was invited to one or two parties after highschool, but never went mostly due to the fact that I wouldn't know anyone. I kinda regret not going and at least trying.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need some cheering up. Or some sedatives?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

yummm sweet potato pie with whipped cream on top.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

haha... not sorry...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ugh, sounds like there's a party going on upstairs.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Your like a Melody in my head


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

nooooooo, please nooo, my link just froze, just bef---nooooooo, awww ****, it didnt freeze, the link was CLOSED!!!! ****!!!!!!!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_omg_, i just looked at my age and I'm twenty-twooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spruce sprout #2 looks anemic. I have waited 28 days for sprouts to begin. The first one is strong, #2 needs a kick in the root, and #3 is just opening up. Get a move on! I paid good money to start you guys up. $1 brought me all this happiness! :banana


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ugh I hate life.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Today was the best day of the year I had so much fun and did not have a single panic attack I am so happy right now!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> Today was the best day of the year I had so much fun and did not have a single panic attack I am so happy right now!


:boogie:boogie:clap:clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My hands are so cold that they feel like they're burning:blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, really? You don't say..


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

That was not what I wanted to see after that thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> That was not what I wanted to see after that thing.


I'm intrigued, big sis.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Since it's been getting warmer, the nasty spiders are reappearing at a scarily rapid rate :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am so hungry!

To the person who sent me a PM and mentioned "chocolate chip pancakes" earlier. Aye, I hope you realise that I licked my 'pooter-screen!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Time for some green tea and some SAS chat, methinks! :boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Justine, did I ever tell you that you're fine the way you are? You don't need to change a thing, seriously. Anyone who thinks you do isn't worth knowing anyway.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hey Justine, did I ever tell you that you're fine the way you are? You don't need to change a thing, seriously. Anyone who thinks you do isn't worth knowing anyway.


Awwww! :clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Get your bottom on chat!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:afr fine!!! *grabs mug of green tea*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I figure someone has already typed what I was going to type, so instead I shall type what I am typing now:sus


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I have the song waterloo sunset in my head, what a good song!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Regarding the half-empty half-full thing, I think if you empty it out halfway, it's half-empty; if you fill it up halfway, it's half-full. I am so wise.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Near my house, there's an abandoned house, beside a graveyard, with an organ on the porch. I want to get a dracula cape so I can play horror music at night. But that would require the organ to actually work...  It's seriously the only cool thing around here.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Near my house, there's an abandoned house, beside a graveyard, with an organ on the porch. I want to get a dracula cape so I can play horror music at night. But that would require the organ to actually work...  It's seriously the only cool thing around here.


when you said 'organ' i thought you were talking about body parts, like a heart or something :sus

I'm so weird :/


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> when you said 'organ' i thought you were talking about body parts, like a heart or something :sus
> 
> I'm so weird :/


 Oh, those organs are cool too, I guess:um. I'm sure if that's what I actually saw on the porch I would have run away screaming.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So, after spending an hour trying to figure out why my mod_rewrite rules weren't working, I figured out that when you copy files using globbing via cp it doesn't copy hidden files. That sure felt like an hour well spent...lol. On the bright side, I'm not likely to forget that anytime soon.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This house can get really f******* loud sometimes!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just logged onto msn and saw my 13 year old cousin on there, her status says "unfortunately single" i had to laugh.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Everything works out the way its meant to.

You just need to have faith.

PS - Na nah na na na na na His armband said he was a Red. You'l never walk alone.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The morning sun isn't so bad I guess.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Blah.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Can someone please give me a ****ing hug.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ :squeeze

Hope you're ok with a man hug. lol

---

My random thought:

What's the point of living if you're constantly stressed out, if you let things (and other people) constantly get to you, irritate you, piss you off etc., if you're always trying to compete and advance in the rat race of the modern society. Be happy with what you have, be happy in the here and now.

Is that too zen? Well, it's how I feel.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

GnR said:


> Can someone please give me a ****ing hug.


:squeezehere you go

my computer keeps making funny noises :blank


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

GnR said:


> Can someone please give me a ****ing hug.


:hug
:squeeze
:hug

There's a few ****ing hugs


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

GnR said:


> Can someone please give me a ****ing hug.


3 online ones: :hug :squeeze :cuddle


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I should have bought more yogurt. *mmm* Yogurt.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes 3090+10 = 4000 :yes. You are a genius, brain. Why you and me haven't gotten further in life is a real mystery.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

why me


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the ****ing hugs.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

JT gets all ****ed up in some karaoke bar
After two drinks he's a loser after three drinks he's a star


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

am I teaching him a good lesson or am i pushing him away?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to call my mom.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want to be positive and happy but I cannot. Sorry.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I just walked through a gigantic spiderweb... whose owner was home at the time. He made clear his frustration with my destruction of his abode by crawling all around for my face for several wonderful seconds.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

^ eep!


oh no, i gotta clean out my bathroom sink drain. :afr


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is a link to what is easily the most interesting thing I will read today. Perhaps I am just crazy, but I think this is fascinating stuff (so much so that I managed to write about it for two pages before I had finished reading the article (alright, I am definitely crazy)). Anyways, I hope someone else will think this is neat:

http://www.miller-mccune.com/culture-society/triumph-of-the-cyborg-composer-8507/

Apparently, a professor at UCSC has created an artificial intelligence, named Emily Howell, capable of composing complete works of modern classical music. Many or most fans of such music are incapable of distinguishing the AI's works from those created by human hands. From what I can suss out, Emily works by breaking the work of composition into a sort of grammar of musical elements, which can then be arranged and rearranged based upon distinguishable patterns that humans find beautiful.

A house full of college-age males is a less-than perfect location for the discussion of this article, unfortunately.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cats really seem to love suitcases.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

just calm down.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Cats really seem to love suitcases.


they do, don't they? I've known several cats that just love to get into things, closets, bags, drawers....

I want a kitten. and a puppy.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

And so ends yet another perfect day. I'm certain that tomorrow will be just as perfect, if not better than perfect. I shall start with a chocolate muffin.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

steelmyhead said:


> And so ends yet another perfect day. I'm certain that tomorrow will be just as perfect, if not better than perfect. I shall start with a chocolate muffin.


Mmm chocolate muffin = good day!

Craaaaaaaaaamp!!!! :|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> Mmm chocolate muffin = good day!
> 
> Craaaaaaaaaamp!!!! :|


You have cramps? :b Poor Tweedy. <3


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah ffs. Are you not supposed to put Butter-Waffles in the toaster? I bought these things yesterday but the instructions on the pack are all in German.
Anyway, I chucked the lil' feckers into the toaster here in work and within 2 minutes the smoke-alarm went off, the place stinks of smoke, and the waffle disintegrated.

Damn you "Butterwaffeln"!! (aka Natuurboterwafels)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm still sleepy... it ain't right wakin' up before the sun.

LOL Dub, though I'm sure being at work it was not real funny. What the heck kinda waffles do they sell over there - that's ridiculous. I'd have put them in the toaster too... note to self: Do not buy waffles in Ireland that have German writing on the box :-S

Sorry bout the cramp Tweedy

Mmmmm Chocolate muffins - yum.... now I want one.

Time for coffee


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a wonderful feeling when you know someone really cares about you


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Ah ffs. Are you not supposed to put Butter-Waffles in the toaster? I bought these things yesterday but the instructions on the pack are all in German.
> Anyway, I chucked the lil' feckers into the toaster here in work and within 2 minutes the smoke-alarm went off, the place stinks of smoke, and the waffle disintegrated.
> 
> Damn you "Butterwaffeln"!! (aka Natuurboterwafels)


I'm sorry, but this made me laugh. :lol :squeeze


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

there has to be someone... or something.

i don't know. i feel completely lost.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Inner Peace ftw!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Kyuss is <3.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Forgot to stretch before I walked... ouchhhhhh....


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I want hair like shirley manson :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't believe I have to wait until Thursday to get into the ****ing doctor. "Free" health care is awesome!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol it's like every time i log on here...there is a new thread that read my mind.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

..my dream was amazing. To bad it wasnt real lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

If breakfast had a war, would the french toast surrender to the english muffin?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> If breakfast had a war, would the french toast surrender to the english muffin?


Yes probably, but the Irish Sausage would win in the end!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as tempting as it is, and I thank you for your offer, I'll pass. I don't want to be that. I have a feeling something much better is waiting for me just around the corner.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol i literally do everything else except the one thing i should be doing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the cutest little pigeon just landed on my window sill!! not any ordinary pigeon, it had a snow white body and like fawn brown wings!! so pretty!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"who wouldn't want to be in the world with you?" 

whoever you are, I owe you a big heap of thanks. you're the kindest stranger I've never met.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Baked goods LOL


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's funny cause it's true. :lol :cry


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's frustrating when you're too stupid to do any of your homework properly.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

there is a reason certain movies are remade 10 times.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i need an emergency party button!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

njodis said:


> I can't believe I have to wait until Thursday to get into the ****ing doctor. "Free" health care is awesome!!!


Lucky you! If I try to make an appointment it's at least 3 weeks before I can get in.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dis is the number one sound, Yeah Indigo Flow we bout to get down, we da hottest in the world right now, just touched down in london town 

hahaha

yes i copied and pasted! i thought it sounded good!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Chimpmunk cheeks


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Lucky you! If I try to make an appointment it's at least 3 weeks before I can get in.


:sus wow

I can get an appointment in like 2 days, if only i could understand what the **** my doctor says...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't want tomorrow to come...When it comes, I want it to end quickly and painlessly


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ricky Martin is gay. Officially. He just came out!!! Is anyone else surprised?-I always thought it was just speculation/a rumor


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Really need to stop drinking coffee...now, ugh.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

yeaaa... so i think i might have to edit my post in the thread "women getting harrassed on chat"....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^What happened?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

_Michelangelo said the best way to judge the essential elements of a sculpture is to throw it down a hill and the unimportant pieces will break away. Sometimes, life is like that. It tosses us down a hill. When we reach the bottom, only the important things are left, and that's when our vision clears. That's when we hold on tight to what we know, while hope stirs inside us. It's all a matter of perspective. 
_


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^What happened?


oh nothing, it's more of a joke :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

laura024 said:


> _Michelangelo said the best way to judge the essential elements of a sculpture is to throw it down a hill and the unimportant pieces will break away. Sometimes, life is like that. It tosses us down a hill. When we reach the bottom, only the important things are left, and that's when our vision clears. That's when we hold on tight to what we know, while hope stirs inside us. It's all a matter of perspective. _


Oooh, great quote! I love it. :clap:boogie:clap


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tweedy said:


> Oooh, great quote! I love it. :clap:boogie:clap


Yep


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i love that Repo show


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Dis is the number one sound, Yeah Indigo Flow we bout to get down, we da hottest in the world right now, just touched down in london town


Hee hee, I've been listening to that song heaps lately. :boogie

'Don't like his baggy jeans but I'ma like what's underneath 'em' :um


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not liking the male/female ratio in the chatroom lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> oh nothing, it's more of a joke :b


Good! :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

That thread needs to take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to get off the computer already, haha. >_>


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Midnight cowboy, my flows a dog..down boy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> How does one explain to one's landlord that their dog chewed the fence into toothpicks ina fit of rage :eek


"I think you may have a termite problem."


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh ffs, please, everyone, stop loitering around my desk!!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

mmm.... the later i go to bed, the earlier i get up. weird.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Need Coffee... why am I waking up before the sun?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

But of course I did... I've been keeping up though... you need to update your blog - I still haven't figured out how to comment so I haven't.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I'm going to discontinue that. I need to start making a little money, and if I'm going to write, I'll probably start an account over at Associated Content or something.


Well there you go, making money is good... even a little, that's what I am best at (making just a little lol), take care then and I hope whatever you do works out the way you want it to.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's not my fault you couldn't see how awesome I was, B.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I just got on the computer and I'm already itching to get off it. I haven't been very good friends with the Internet lately...I wish I didn't need it at all. School makes me need it! Damn it! I don't wanna depend on the Internet! This is such a crappy relationship but I'm stuck in it. It won't let me leave. AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
...
...
...
I'm sleepy.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you experienced?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^enough.

love the sig!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this confusion and inability to think clearly...it's probably just a deficiency symptom.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Hmm, I think I'll need to hear more about this.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm losing 3 lbs every two weeks. This pleases me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

****, why am i crying.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think i'm gonna make a list of my favourite usernames from this forum, my personal favourite so far is prawn connery, i can't believe i'm still laughing at it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ I know right, an artist would have a field day making a drawing for that... I am picturing a huge shrimp holding a gun in one hand and martini in the other with a Sean Connery hairstyle... a caricature drawing lol.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why do you do that?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like some self-esteem please.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*sings* I'm so awwwesome, cuz I do myyyy work, and it's so coooool, because I'm awwwesome, oohhhh yeeeaaahhh. 





:um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why did I ever bother to care...


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

caflme said:


> Why did I ever bother to care...


Because you are a caring person...


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I may make it to 300 posts one of these years!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm always awaiting Friday. I have Friday off this week, so I guess I'm awaiting Thursday!

Hah...I haven't turned on any lights yet. Take THAT, power bill. Scented candles > light bulbs anyway.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Does anybody else like that sweaty smell after you've been to a gig and everyone is walking out the venue smelling really sweaty? well i wouldn't say i 'like' it but what it reminds me off  it's been so long since i went to see a band


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in creep mode tonight..I may creep up on you all muahaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I went to lay down for an hour or so at 5pm....Woke up and its 9:30pm!!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need a cure for my insomnia.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I should be in bed!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm in creep mode tonight..I may creep up on you all muahaha


You just creep
yeah, just keep it on the down low
'cause nobody is supposed to kn-o-o-ow!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You just creep
> yeah, just keep it on the down low
> 'cause nobody is supposed to kn-o-o-ow!


Look outside your window, I'm that dark shadow that's hiding behind your tree..be nice and invite me in.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The name of an interval cannot, in general, be determined by counting semitones alone. For example, there are four semitones between A and C♯, between B and E♭, and between C♭ and D♯, but the first is a major third, the second a diminished fourth, and the third a doubly augmented second.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, what a really great friend you are


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm away from SAS all day and I come back to _this? _Haha, why do I even come here any more. >_<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Do tell?? I have also been away all day!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love staying up all night to do work. even if i have to take a bunch of caffeine to do it, it's when i function best. i'm such a vampire- it's nice to look out the window and see darkness.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like Project Brie is in full roquefort. now get the hell away from my desk.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Wishing i could sleeeeeeepppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
**** nuts.....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's that time of the month again: haircut time. :afr Hopefully the crazy hairdresser lady will just blab on at me like she usually does.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ good luck. I hate that time of the month. I have PCT (Pre-Cut Tension) for weeks beforehand.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ good luck. I hate that time of the month. I have PCT (Pre-Cut Tension) for weeks beforehand.


Thanks mum! I get my hair cut every 4 weeks so I'm pretty much in a perpetual state of anxiety about it. PCT indeed. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need a haircut SO BADLY, it's terrible atm. Good luck tootlihootywooty.!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I need a haircut SO BADLY, it's terrible atm. Good luck tootlihootywooty.!


Is it getting near bob-length yet? If so, I say keep growing it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ^^ Do tell?? I have also been away all day!


You already got there, hahaha.



tutliputli said:


> Thanks mum! I get my hair cut every 4 weeks so I'm pretty much in a perpetual state of anxiety about it. PCT indeed. :b


Good luck! I need a haircut too but I'm scared. :um


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Thanks mum! I get my hair cut every 4 weeks so I'm pretty much in a perpetual state of anxiety about it. PCT indeed. :b


 Every 4 weeks? No wonder your epic bob is so epic!! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> You already got there, hahaha.
> 
> Good luck! I need a haircut too but I'm scared. :um


Thanks sweetie! It's horrible, I know. Can you get your (biological) mother to cut it for you? :b



Tweedy said:


> Every 4 weeks? No wonder your epic bob is so epic!! :b


:teeth


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"essentially" is the new "basically"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

If I had a bob I'd have to cut it every two weeks since my hair grows so quickly. :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Really really really need to get really really drunk... it would feel so much better.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You always think I'm the one who makes us late, or that I'm running late with you, but I'm not! The reason I'm still doing things when you are is because I have to keep myself busy before I go out the door to reduce anxiety. *I am not running late.* _You _are the latest person in the world - not me. :b


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Time to eat!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

caflme said:


> Really really really need to get really really drunk... it would feel so much better.


:squeeze


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

there they go.....larry, moe and curly.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My new hair cut is being difficult:no


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

ugh... cramps


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm having a lot of fun spending money. I need more of it. But how..?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It's going to be a Def Leppard kind of day


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't wanna work, I just wanna bang on my drums all day:clap


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't wanna work, I just wanna bang on my drums all day:clap


i like this! :yes:clap


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't wanna work, I just wanna bang on my drums all day:clap


 I felt like this, but then I got depresso. I don't even know why, I just don't feel like doing anything today. :blank Hooray for being a downer.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

> I felt like this, but then I got depresso. I don't even know why, I just don't feel like doing anything today. :blank Hooray for being a downer.


This is what the frustrations thread is for:b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm surprised that I'm surprised about thinking such crazy things.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

My friend is going on a vacation to Spain for two weeks with his girlfriend. I'm envious.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Time to go play my music and take a walk around campus.  It's such a nice day.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm tired of doing that.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Am I heavy or healthy? Really? Screw you, eDiets, and your free diet profile, too. I'm healthy damn it! Though I could be so naughty with food right now...sugar...*mmm*


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

I read a thread in here about chili. I now want some chili.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Who would've thought Boris were Bryter Layter fans? =O


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ugh... cramps












:b


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Mc Borg said:


> Who would've thought Boris were Bryter Layter fans? =O


Wow, that's interesting. I'm a huge Nick Drake fan, but I remember when I tried to listen to Boris, all that noise and droning almost melted my brain into a puddle. Maybe I'll give them another chance, at least they have a great taste in music they listen to. lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Deathinmusic said:


> Wow, that's interesting. I'm a huge Nick Drake fan, but I remember when I tried to listen to Boris, all that noise and droning almost melted my brain into a puddle. Maybe I'll give them another chance, at least they have a great taste. lol


do a song with me you silly man :drunk


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

a few weeks ago my mum said "oh i thought you were one of those people who their fingers down their throat to be sick" WTF? :sus:no


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> a few weeks ago my mum said "oh i thought you were one of those people who their fingers down their throat to be sick" WTF? :sus:no


are you that thin?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> are you that thin?


no, i'm not thin at all! if anything i need to lose weight lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> no, i'm not thin at all! if anything i need to lose weight lol


then lets both of us start working out on monday :high5


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> then lets both of us start working out on monday :high5


aww ok! :high5


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> Wow, that's interesting. I'm a huge Nick Drake fan, but I remember when I tried to listen to Boris, all that noise and droning almost melted my brain into a puddle. Maybe I'll give them another chance, at least they have a great taste in music they listen to. lol


Ditto to all of that actually. lol

I'm bored =[


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> aww ok! :high5


im serious! :yes

young white rapper -_- vs young white rapper...that battle would be awesome!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

irishK said:


> "This is Mental Health. Nothing here is normal".


play her voice saying that in your head when youre in public


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

vinnie paz is so manly i wanna be like him...honestly...and jus needs to go back to his old style

http://blogs.splash-mag.de/splashma...e-paz-und-jus-allah-von-den-jedi-mind-tricks/


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

There are certain questions I don't like being asked anonymously. I don't even know who to think it might have been! Anyone could ask if I'm a virgin. *hmmm* :sus


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like a nap.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Your a black guy


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

screeching tire sounds


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Holy ****. This combo feels amazingly similar to ecstasy.


 Go on ... lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ate too much this evening at the Chinese buffet to honor my father (miss him!). Today would have been his 64th birthday.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ate too much this evening at the Chinese buffet to honor my father (miss him!). Today would have been his 64th birthday.


Thanks a lot... now I want some general tso chicken, sesame chicken and kung po chicken... with some crab rangoons and egg rolls... all YOUR fault lol.
:yes

((MM75))


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

=( + 100 more


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The sudden overwhelming feeling of gut wrenching loneliness even when surrounded by others, always hits me incredibly hard. I can feel a million miles away from others even when standing right next to them.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ate too much this evening at the Chinese buffet to honor my father (miss him!). Today would have been his 64th birthday.


A Chinese buffet sounds amazing. I'm jealous.

Sore throat..no appetite..hmm, I think my sister gave her cold to me and this sneezing is not Moefever.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ate too much this evening at the Chinese buffet to honor my father (miss him!). Today would have been his 64th birthday.


awh =[ i'm so sorry :squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Really sick of seeing the 1001th thread about physical appearance. Before you say, "OMGZ IF U DUNT LYK THEM, DONT READ THEM!" I don't read them any more, so there!
(Except for the really ridiculous funny ones)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

For a second there I thought my not so legal version of that program got inactivated when it contacted the mother ship for updates.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> For a second there I thought my not so legal version of that program got inactivated when it contacted the mother ship for updates.


Like an E.T. Phone Home?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ate too much this evening at the Chinese buffet to honor my father (miss him!). Today would have been his 64th birthday.


^Nothing wrong with eating a little too much delicious Chinese food to honor a good man mm75.

Also, this isn't really relevant, at all, but I'm contractually obligated to post this link at any mention of the Chinese buffet. http://www.qwantz.com/index.php?comic=870


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

irishK said:


> The sudden overwhelming feeling of gut wrenching loneliness even when surrounded by others, always hits me incredibly hard. I can feel a million miles away from others even when standing right next to them.




:hug :rub :squeeze :kiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Nothing wrong with eating a little too much delicious Chinese food to honor a good man mm75.
> 
> Also, this isn't really relevant, at all, but I'm contractually obligated to post this link at any mention of the Chinese buffet. http://www.qwantz.com/index.php?comic=870


:lol - he passed away three years ago, but that was the last meal we had together. We actually had carryout and ate at home. On the day he died (January 22), his birthday (March 31), and Father's Day - I go out to either Chinese buffet....or Taco Bell. :lol

I should share the story about tonight's Chinese buffet - but I am too tired :yawn. 2:30am and I need to get to bed.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> Really sick of seeing the 1001th thread about physical appearance. Before you say, "OMGZ IF U DUNT LYK THEM, DONT READ THEM!" I don't read them any more, so there!
> (Except for the really ridiculous funny ones)


Do count in the "I'm a virgin and that's worse than failed relationships and STDs or it's worse than being sterile" threads...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

clothes dryer is drying, microwave is mic-ing, kids are waking up... guess morning is here.

One more day


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It's hard to shake the dark feeling that no one really cares even when you know it's not true.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Too freakin' cute... thanks for sharing... it made me smile.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! :lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-metrolink-tests1-2010apr01,0,5078660.story

A personality inventory" for engineers is designed to reveal an applicant's "work tendencies, habits and personality traits," according to an Amtrak statement. It specifically seeks out "focused introverts" who are good at repetitive tasks and don't allow themselves to become distracted by such things as cellphones while operating a train, according to descriptions provided by the rail company. :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

****ing damn it, I'm not doing it! I'm not! You are like...****ing...kjagilaguwrigjwkgjahgdkljgkajetkwjet;wjatk I'm not doing it any more. I don't wanna put myself out there and start thinking once again that you're actually my ****ing friend just so you can slap me in the face. I just...wanna leave forever, go far far away, and leave you and all these other fake *** people here!

I want sugar.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


I was mad, but now I'm not, haha. :clap


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


deshalb bist du awesome <3


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> ****ing damn it, I'm not doing it! I'm not! You are like...****ing...kjagilaguwrigjwkgjahgdkljgkajetkwjet;wjatk I'm not doing it any more. I don't wanna put myself out there and start thinking once again that you're actually my ****ing friend just so you can slap me in the face. I just...wanna leave forever, go far far away, and leave you and all these other fake *** people here!
> 
> I want sugar.


:squeeze


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ate too much this evening at the Chinese buffet to honor my father (miss him!). Today would have been his 64th birthday.


Sorry mate.

That post made me a wee bit teary. I hope you're ok. Must be a tough day on you.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> :squeeze


Thank you.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

That cat is amazing(ly cute). I need a cat.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm going to newquay in may for my mates 21st! :boogie


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow..I just got pranked. Happy April fools..!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^ If you got pranked after 12 p.m it doesn't count


I was sad but now am happy, whaaa happened:banana


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Interview tomorrow. Scared. :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'm going to newquay in may for my mates 21st! :boogie


Where's Newquay? I thought my english geography was pretty nifty) till now like)


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Where's Newquay? I thought my english geography was pretty nifty) till now like)


like somewhere near cornwall, i think lol

I think it's in the corner, like down the bottom left corner lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> like somewhere near cornwall, i think lol
> 
> I think it's in the corner, like down the bottom left corner lol


Aye, I like your directions. No chance of getting lost woth those.

Bottom left corner! Is it a football pitch? 

Should i bring some wine?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Aye, I like your directions. No chance of getting lost woth those.
> 
> Bottom left corner! Is it a football pitch?
> 
> Should i bring some wine?


lol yea, that little bit at the end 

sure bring some wine! :boogie:yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

How anxiety-inducing. I just got the last spot in a class.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why do I have to pick the large dream with little money? It's not that I want a lot of money. It's just that the dream itself would require a lot of money. Damn it...maybe I should go dream searching or something. Have someone else order one for me, but have it customized so I'm still happy, because I can't do it myself obviously!


----------



## Gandalfthewhite (Apr 1, 2010)

think about life in the sea how can be a fish would be so chill


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Interview tomorrow. Scared. :afr


good luck! remember to breathe. i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My stepmom just came in and asked if I'm "texting anybody on that internet" 

*facepalm*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Holy ****, I've been very lucky today. :yes


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

It's Good Friday and everyone's asleep but me! Wake up everybody!
I'm being especially quiet, even gently typing on the keyboard. :tiptoe


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> My stepmom just came in and asked if I'm "texting anybody on that internet"
> 
> *facepalm*


:clap:b:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's almost Friday!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Interview tomorrow. Scared. :afr


Good luck! 

My throat is still sore.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Do I have to pick up each eggshell by hand for them to be gone for good?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Another thought: Robin Williams is awesome.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i feel pretty, oh so pretty, i feel pretty and witty and... gay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have just spent an hour and some in the sun.....and it's only 1:15pm!
I LOOVVVVEEEE days off!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Opa!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to take a shower - It is so nice out, I might go for a quick bike ride.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

It seems like a 'let's stop mg from enjoying a movie by stalling the vid on the first movie and then making sure the second turns out to be unwatchably lame' day. asdhgshfsgdg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> It seems like a 'let's stop mg from enjoying a movie by stalling the vid on the first movie and then making sure the second turns out to be unwatchably lame' day. asdhgshfsgdg


 opcorn :stu


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have just spent an hour and some in the sun.....and it's only 1:15pm!
> I LOOVVVVEEEE days off!


ME TOO!!!! 3-day weekend...yea! And, daytime TV sucks bad, so I'm going back outside again. I really needed this sunshine .


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> I feel like my meds and friends on this site are the only things keeping me suspended in a highly acidic liquid where I would sink without them, because I don't know how to swim. But the acidity is slowly eating away at me regardless. Not to mention that I can't breath.


Awww, I'm sorry . And, why can't you breathe? Allergies?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

The Sopranos kicks ***.

I bought all the box sets the other day, knowing that I'd have time off work this weekend.

Watched 6 episodes today. 

After watching them all, I made Seamus the Leprechaun an offer he couldn't refuse.

Also, we "took care of" a few other leprechauns. Yeah, we whacked them, we "whacked them good"


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> The Sopranos kicks ***.
> 
> I bought all the box sets the other day, knowing that I'd have time off work this weekend.
> 
> ...


omg!! i loooove the sopranos, cant believe your only just watching it!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Watching 10 Things I Hate About You.  Great movie.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Please excuse me as I round this corner with contained urgency and stylish elan.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> omg!! i loooove the sopranos, cant believe your only just watching it!!


Aye, its bloody great. I had seen some random episodes before, but never followed it properly.

PS - Are you the same person that was saying you liked the 'Fresh Prince' the other day??? Good taste in telly ya have! :clap


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Hydrocodone hits like a freight truck. And then leaves you with chills and the feeling that ants are crawling under your skin.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coming off of novocaine isn't fun either.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I bet an elephant did that poo!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a good movie to watch. I watched one last night but I was drunk for most of it and zoned out during the last half.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Aye, its bloody great. I had seen some random episodes before, but never followed it properly.
> 
> PS - Are you the same person that was saying you liked the 'Fresh Prince' the other day??? Good taste in telly ya have! :clap


no that wasnt me lol but i do like the frsh prince 

EDIT: i feel like im starting to hog this thread, i'm slightly addicted.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope the store still has their sushi selection out!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*I cannot get it out of my head!*


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

jesus christ! i get really bad mood swings :blank


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> no that wasnt me lol but i do like the frsh prince
> 
> EDIT: i feel like im starting to hog this thread, i'm slightly addicted.


Fook, wrong person. sorry. (actually it might have been me!)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"... [:idea] We could kill evvvryone!" :rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ That clip is creepy!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^ That clip is creepy!


oops lol, it's a quote from The Boondock Saint's where this guy is discussing taking out bad guys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ Oh no, :doh. I meant TheDaffodil's YouTube clip! :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^ That clip is creepy!






:boogie
_Love_ Koreans.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I have no internets so this update is like a week old but:

I got booed in class. Yes, a class of eighty people all turned around and booed me. 

It's a conservation class, and everyone is all completely bonkers about saving the whales or oranguatangs or whatever the hell else. We have a mandatory group project, and we did a petition we needed everyone in the class to sign about recycling. I actually managed to put my hand up and say we were passing this petition around:

Me: So we have this petition about recycling we would love everyone to sign. It's about recycling coffee cups and it's part of our conservation project.

Prof: Is that a recyclable coffee cup you are holding right now?

Me: Ummm. No?

Prof: BOOOOOOO

Rest of class: BOOOOOOO.

This is the same class I snored in a couple weeks ago. I actually feel more embarrassed about the snoring, this just makes me HATE this stupid tree hugging paper saving seal freeing prof. It's the first time in four years I've spoken up in a big class and I get BOOED. I'm never going to recycle again out of spite. Screw the environment.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yelled at manager of store I work at. Damn it feels good to let out some emotion!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow. Wankriachy might just be my favourite new word.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> This is the same class I snored in a couple weeks ago. I actually feel more embarrassed about the snoring, this just makes me HATE this stupid tree hugging paper saving seal freeing prof. It's the first time in four years I've spoken up in a big class and I get BOOED. I'm never going to recycle again out of spite. Screw the environment.


I'd say give the prof a recycle-able coffee cup and see where he throws it. and then boo him. heehee. I'm so vindictive. I don't recycle half the time either. :/


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Checked on the cat. Think I'm going back to bed now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> So I have no internets so this update is like a week old but:
> 
> I got booed in class. Yes, a class of eighty people all turned around and booed me.
> 
> ...


styrofoam works better at keeping coffee warm anyway .

I have to get out in the sun before the clouds take over.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yay zoo. Now where is my sister?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

On my neighbour's door:










It's been there two days now. I have to keep fighting the urge to knock on their door and run away.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I just got a rental car. It is a Chrysler Sebring. It feels huge compared to my own car, which is a tiny Toyota Corolla.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

You don't even want to know what my first two days of spring break consisted of :no


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I have to keep fighting the urge to knock on their door and run away.


I expect nothing less from you. :b

--------

Gah, this is so annoyink.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Every time I think I will not post on this forum again... I find a reason to do it anyway. Guess I am really addicted to SAS... hmmm... is that good or bad... or neither. Oftentimes I know I just feel too much, care too much... and need to let things go and convince myself they really don't matter... wish my heart would listen to my brain... I really do care about all of you though - though a lot of times it would be easier if I didn't, Lord knows I've never done anything the easy way. LOL...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

.
Ouch


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

When i was in france, some french guy said "oh you're from england, you drink tea all the time" lol, it's true.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow perfectionist, if that was me I think I would have been so built up with rage that in the heat of the moment I would have told the class to "go **** yourselves" or something xD.

-----

In other news, I am in a very strange mood tonight, and I don't like it. But I went to a party and enjoyed it for what it's worth.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I was just talking about college deadlines and how i leave everything till the last minute and it reminded me of the time i had a university interview and i put my entire portfolio together on the car ride there lol :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Can you please shut the door when you go to the toilet? And can you please get dressed in the bathroom after your bath, instead of saving it for when you come downstairs and everyone can see you?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Can you please shut the door when you go to the toilet? And can you please get dressed in the bathroom after your bath, instead of saving it for when you come downstairs and everyone can see you?


I'll remember that for next time, sorry i didn't know you didn't like me getting dressed in front of you :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'll remember that for next time, sorry i didn't know you didn't like me getting dressed in front of you :b


:b

It's so NOT ok when relatives do this!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Can you please shut the door when you go to the toilet? And can you please get dressed in the bathroom after your bath, instead of saving it for when you come downstairs and everyone can see you?


I remember being a wee kid and our aunt and uncle came to stay.

One of their daughters was aboot my age and we got on well, so we were playing "hide-and-seek" one morning. So I decided to hide in the bath-tub.

I could hear her walking around looking for me.

Next thing I heard very fast foot-steps so I thought she had found me, so I jumped up out of the bath-tub. To my surprise, I was confronted with my naked aunty staring back at me. She had run into the bathroom from the spare room next door.
All I could see was me aunties puppies bouncing around and she screamed and I screamed.

I never played hide-and-seek again


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Despite your bad attitude, I'm having a good day anyway! So screw you! :yay


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I remember being a wee kid and our aunt and uncle came to stay.
> 
> One of their daughters was aboot my age and we got on well, so we were playing "hide-and-seek" one morning. So I decided to hide in the bath-tub.
> 
> ...


:teeth

You always tell the best stories.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

RIP Tyler u will be missed


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I cannot seriously have spent £600 since 26th March, can I? ****


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Doing physically stupid/daring things and not hurting myself makes me feel good.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

OH my...I just gave my son a hard lifesaver candy for the first time...instead of sucking on it ...he ate it. Now he wants more...what have I done!!! :lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

deep fried cajun flavored turkey breast on Ritz crackers... yummy snack


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^god that sounds yummy


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It was... it's Butterball brand in the lunch meats section at the grocery store... nothing fancy... not even at the deli counter. But Wal-Mart does have it in their deli.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^I actually saw that today for the first time when I went grocery shopping.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I gave her my phone # today. Now I'm even more nervous 24/7.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Two rye and Pepsi's and I'm on cloud nine. I'm such a lightweight nowadays...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a total ****ing disaster. 

Is there ANYTHING ELSE????? I mean come on, what else are you going to throw at me????


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh right, this is the make-an-excuse-for-hating-on-women-forum not one for social anxiety. Deary me, how could I make that mistake?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh right, this is the make-an-excuse-for-hating-on-women-forum not one for social anxiety. Deary me, how could I make that mistake?


:mum

I need to go and get some Subway...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I shall color my post with the color of audacity and the insouciance of a slightly crazed badger.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

In the name of fook, what am i doing up at 4am???


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this FB stuff just cracks me up. 

so this person I hardly know, the merest of acquaintances really, befriended me on fb. I accepted, but soon saw he's one of those "collectors" - the next day his "friend" count had increased by almost 200, which brought him up to a total of almost 1000. 

Does he go round to each of his "friend's" regularly, like for a barbecue or something? 

I thought, oh spare me, so I defriended him knowing he would never notice. 

a week or so later, he refriended me! 

that's not all! he followed it up with an email wondering why I had defriended. 

then I felt bad. for defriending. Does anyone really know what exactly a friend is anymore? apparently the definition has changed lately.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> I gave her my phone # today. Now I'm even more nervous 24/7.


That's awesome! :boogie


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Mmmmmmm cigarettes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

gaga ooh la la


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


haha, gawd, where did you pull that vid outta. Flashbacks to my youth :um


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I saw the craziest rainbow today! Never seen anything like it, 'twas bizarre. It also hasn't rained for weeks, so I'm extra confused.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I saw the craziest rainbow today! Never seen anything like it, 'twas bizarre. It also hasn't rained for weeks, so I'm extra confused.


Maybe it's the one with the pot of gold at the end. :b

Were there any huge industrial strength sprinklers around? Idk. :idea


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

D11 said:


> Maybe it's the one with the pot of gold at the end. :b
> 
> Were there any huge industrial strength sprinklers around? Idk. :idea


Seamus? :um


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> Seamus? :um


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> Seamus? :um


:lol :um


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2am! YAY!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Got the computer to myself today, yay.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

They told him don't you ever come around here 
Don't wanna see your face, you better disappear 
The fire's in their eyes and their words are really clear 
So beat it, just beat it


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My wrist hurts


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Stupid internet. Please stay connected for 5 minutes at least!!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jesus Bunny Day has arrived.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Stupid internet. Please stay connected for 5 minutes at least!!


Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> Jesus Bunny Day has arrived.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh wow,I ate a whole (big) bag of m & m's already?I just bought it yesterday..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

These beautiful shoes are allllllll miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.










But I am pissed off that they went in the sale the day after I bought them.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm in the mood for something not so cerebral.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I went to bed waaaay too late last night, like 6am and then i woke up dizzy with a headache and felt sick  I also had a billion dreams mixed into one, it was so freaky :sus


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is SO cute!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i cant stay away from sas!!!



Thomas Paine said:


> Why do I still ****ing think about you? Don't you know how bad it hurts? I've never been stabbed in the back so hard in my life, and I've been stabbed in the back quite a bit. I've forgiven both of us, but it still hurts over a year later.


:squeeze


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr seems more like x-mas than easter today.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr seems more like x-mas than easter today.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't want to not get stoned.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Don't want to not get stoned.


yeah, its a pain to be an addict


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

lyssado707 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr seems more like x-mas than easter today.


I know what you mean. It's so cold and rainy here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

gg87 said:


> I know what you mean. It's so cold and rainy here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Spring - warm up already!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^you want warm... leave Ohio and come to Florida lol....


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Stupid crummy guys
Burn in hell!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont want to feel dead anymore



Emptyheart said:


> Stupid crummy guys
> Burn in hell!!!


theyre not worth you getting upset cuz of them :squeeze


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

inna sense said:


> i dont want to feel dead anymore


:squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel awful, thank you.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel awful, thank you.


Hope you feel better soon :cuddle


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel awful, thank you.


Aw, feel better soon sis!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Check out this idiot's thoughts on feminist porn:

"Funny, I would have thought that one of the requirements would be that the women in the porn had unshaved armpits and legs. ZING!"

Funny, women have body hair. Did you guys know that?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Check out this idiot's thoughts on feminist porn:
> 
> "Funny, I would have thought that one of the requirements would be that the women in the porn had unshaved armpits and legs. ZING!"
> 
> Funny, women have body hair. Did you guys know that?


Wow no, this is news to me as well. I was under the impression all woman were born with only head hair.

Don't let this crap get to you Berry, douches like that do nothing but make fools of themselves.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

(Premier Inn, Harrow, August 20, 2008)

Harken, mirthless Corporate Clowne,

Thou hast purpl'd thy walls with thy bad taste.

As I sit here in Chamber 221B, money and I departed,

I quothe, "nevermore".


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Wow no, this is news to me as well. I was under the impression all woman were born with only head hair.


and scales.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> :squeeze


thanks


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Congratulations, you are very judgmental!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Phew lots of pressure on me tomorrow, but I am ready for the challenge!!!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Phew lots of pressure on me tomorrow, but I am ready for the challenge!!!!


Good luck, Osp! Everyone, stop changing your avatars! I don't recognise you...

... oops I changed mine recently too... :yes


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Clash of the titans was good.. om nom nom Sam Worthington's thighs :boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

my mum just said i was posh for putting milk in tea after and not before:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo Flow said:


> my mum just said i was posh for putting milk in tea after and not before:sus


I take it "posh" is not the word you wanted to hear. Your Spice Girl is over here in the States :lol.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> my mum just said i was posh for putting milk in tea after and not before:sus


Ugh hate when people read way too much into things that don't really hold much significance to you.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> my mum just said i was posh for putting milk in tea after and not before:sus


If I make a pot of tea, I put the milk in the cup before I pour it. If I make a cup with a teabag, I put the milk in after I've brewed the tea and thrown the teabag away. I guess I'm both posh and slovenly. :b


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Why was the seal-llama hybrid thread closed??


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

omg, i just started a conversation about milk in tea :clap my parents always said i was the 'posh' one in the family :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> Why was the seal-llama hybrid thread closed??


I'm assuming it was because there were a lot of controversial posts in that thread. (Not those relating to the seal-llama :b)

Long live the Seallama!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Why eggs, easter eggs. Thats just so random.
Why not a easter cup or vegetable or something.:b
Hey, I'm not complaining, its still chocolate.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

earthquakes suck, esp. if ur alone in one.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> Why was the seal-llama hybrid thread closed??


what the hell?? is this for real?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Don't they forecast how the spring will be? :lol


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

You can't be distracted forever.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's Play Ball:clap:clap:clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh man. they just had to do it. they're playing "somewhere over the rainbow". 

Great. here come the waterworks.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Spring allergies FTMFL


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> my mum just said i was posh for putting milk in tea after and not before:sus


Tell her that exposing the tea leaves to such a cold temperature first can cause the chemicals in the tea to become somewhat toxic. It's only the hot water that saves us getting ill. So really, you are doing what's best for your health. So should she.

then, if she looks like she might be believing you then shout, only kidding!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I almost went over to visit my neighbor who emailed me to say hi this morning, got dressed, got a cup of coffee, walked outside, stood on the front steps... nope... turned around and came back in... grrrrr. He always says I never just come hang out and visit anymore - he's right, I don't.

I did call my landlord (whose wife died last Tuesday)... got his machine and I left a message that it was me (duh) and that I was just thinking about him and was wondering if he was ok. God, I hope he doesn't take that the wrong way.

I feel so stupid for caring about people sometimes... like why would they care that I care...

Guess this should be in the What's bothering you thread... sorry. :bash


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not gonna have Internet for a week or two


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Taking my son to a local lake so he can swim with his friends... I have a good book and a chair. Day One of Spring Break for my 11 year old.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's so nice to see Tiger Woods' big fat head plastered all over news sites again. I really missed that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

caflme said:


> Taking my son to a local lake so he can swim with his friends... I have a good book and a chair. Day One of Spring Break for my 11 year old.


Sounds like a lovely way to spend your day!!!!!!!!! :boogie

New work week for me, lots to do!! Fun times.!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

you know those super clever philosophies?...the one that says youre not the doer?...things just happen through you and stuff?...what if you see it then no one ever harmed me...no one...and i never harm cuz its something that had to happen?...so harm does happen to both...but its neither of thems fault?...if you see that only as an escape then im sorry for what ive done and i forgive you for what you did


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> 11 year old.


omg, that must be tough...not only cuz of his age but also cuz you have a child Ö_Ö ...it must be a nightmare...not always but most of the time probably


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

irishK said:


> I could use your acronym guide again
> 
> My thought at this moment can't be printed. I may get an infraction.
> 
> Oh here's one. I could get used to lazy, staying in bed, mornings listening to Dave matthews.


omg, you tricked me! :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ok...today is the last time i take drugs


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> then shout, only kidding!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is that? Playcat?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

inna sense said:


> omg, that must be tough...not only cuz of his age but also cuz you have a child Ö_Ö ...it must be a nightmare...not always but most of the time probably


You would think so, I would have thought the same when I was in my 20s... but I've been blessed with an amazing kid. Most mornings he wakes up on his own and gives me this hug and kiss good morning (really starts my day off right). Occasionally he surprises me by making me coffee in the morning and waking me up if he happens to wake up before me (only happens if he goes to bed right at his 8 p.m. bedtime). He always says thank you when I cook or do something for him and please if he wants something. He makes these neat little cards and notes to tell me how lucky he thinks he is to have a mom like me (haha... yeah - even when he doesn't want something). He has chores and he does them (cleaning the cat box, feeding and watering the cats and taking out the trash) without being reminded. He likes learning how to cook stuff and helping in the yard. He climbs trees and plays outside all the time doing all sorts of boy stuff (shooting hoops, riding bikes, skateboards, playing with bugs and stuff)... he is popular with girls and is very social... nothing like I ever was. I guess me sucking it up and going out of my way to not let my issues affect him has really paid off. I guess since it's just him and I - we are a team and he knows we work together. He keeps his room and bathroom clean and I keep mine clean... he does his homework as soon as he gets home in the afternoon and gets As and Bs (now)... last year we had a problem with grades but he's worked really hard to get them up and I'm real proud of him. Now the down side (which isn't really so bad)... he is starting to want to take girls to the movies. I told him when he turns 12 I will let him ask a girl and I will take them to a movie or a concert or something. He's getting a little more stubborn as he starts to go through that necessary separation stage. But all in all I think we are kool... he's a real good kid.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> You would think so, I would have thought the same when I was in my 20s... but I've been blessed with an amazing kid. Most mornings he wakes up on his own and gives me this hug and kiss good morning (really starts my day off right). Occasionally he surprises me by making me coffee in the morning and waking me up if he happens to wake up before me (only happens if he goes to bed right at his 8 p.m. bedtime). He always says thank you when I cook or do something for him and please if he wants something. He makes these neat little cards and notes to tell me how lucky he thinks he is to have a mom like me (haha... yeah - even when he doesn't want something). He has chores and he does them (cleaning the cat box, feeding and watering the cats and taking out the trash) without being reminded. He likes learning how to cook stuff and helping in the yard. He climbs trees and plays outside all the time doing all sorts of boy stuff (shooting hoops, riding bikes, skateboards, playing with bugs and stuff)... he is popular with girls and is very social... nothing like I ever was. I guess me sucking it up and going out of my way to not let my issues affect him has really paid off. I guess since it's just him and I - we are a team and he knows we work together. He keeps his room and bathroom clean and I keep mine clean... he does his homework as soon as he gets home in the afternoon and gets As and Bs (now)... last year we had a problem with grades but he's worked really hard to get them up and I'm real proud of him. Now the down side (which isn't really so bad)... he is starting to want to take girls to the movies. I told him when he turns 12 I will let him ask a girl and I will take them to a movie or a concert or something. He's getting a little more stubborn as he starts to go through that necessary separation stage. But all in all I think we are kool... he's a real good kid.


have you trained him well or is he a good boy?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

pardon self, God :hide


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> What is that? Playcat?


im not sure what you mean


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

inna sense said:


> have you trained him well or is he a good boy?


He is a naturally good kid (I think God knew I would fail with a brat j/k) but he has been raised with respect and manners and the ability to appreciate what he has and to realize that not all kids have parents, homes, food or the ability to go do stuff or have stuff... he's met kids who are neglected and abused... so he knows that what we have is rare. He's not perfect... he has ADHD and if he doesn't take his meds he is miserable but he was lucky in that he was able to take the lowest dose and not have any side effects. He's had to grow up without a dad since he was 2 (went to jail for alcohol related issues) and he has a mom that he knows really hates to go do stuff (but does), has headaches a lot and can't stand a lot of noise. He's not had it easy but he makes the best of what we have and what I can provide for him.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> He is a naturally good kid (I think God knew I would fail with a brat j/k) but he has been raised with respect and manners and the ability to appreciate what he has and to realize that not all kids have parents, homes, food or the ability to go do stuff or have stuff... he's met kids who are neglected and abused... so he knows that what we have is rare. He's not perfect... he has ADHD and if he doesn't take his meds he is miserable but he was lucky in that he was able to take the lowest dose and not have any side effects. He's had to grow up without a dad since he was 2 (went to jail for alcohol related issues) and he has a mom that he knows really hates to go do stuff (but does), has headaches a lot and can't stand a lot of noise. He's not had it easy but he makes the best of what we have and what I can provide for him.


yes, sorry...when i posted that i was seeing through some wierd anger i cant explain...eye is a lil clearer now...i know youve been hurt...and dont want him to go through the same thing...the world is dangerous for us sensitive ones...maybe we're all sensitive but i dont wanna think about that...getting focused...you are a good person and i wasnt seeing that when i posted...sorry


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

what doesn't put me to sleep.
movies need romance.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

inna sense said:


> yes, sorry...when i posted that i was seeing through some wierd anger i cant explain...eye is a lil clearer now...i know youve been hurt...and dont want him to go through the same thing...the world is dangerous for us sensitive ones...maybe we're all sensitive but i dont wanna think about that...getting focused...you are a good person and i wasnt seeing that when i posted...sorry


It's ok, I wasn't offended...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> my mum just said i was posh for putting milk in tea after and not before:sus


Yuss! (I'm assuming it applies to coffee as well?)

:hyper

*raises pinky finger*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The texture of this apple is awful.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why are they so strange?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Uh, hey internet, why have you decided to work now!? I need to leave. D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

=(

Bleh...heat.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thoughts live on your attention...and we dont wanna die


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Human Botfly HAHAHAHA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay....I am tired. It's storming outside. Wow. :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i made this song for you...ill be back when i dont get angry easily...sorry

http://www.zshare.net/audio/746477167e8381f4/


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> LostPancake said:
> 
> 
> > Why was the seal-llama hybrid thread closed??
> ...





letitrock said:


> what the hell?? is this for real?


I don't know, but it makes me laugh every time I see it. Tutli found it. Or created it in her lab or something.

Hey, I figured out how to do the quote-in-quote thing. :boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

omg i'm outnumbered 16:1 on chat room 

too many men lol


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Forgot to take my meds this morning! No wonder I feel like crap! :boogie


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Breasts thrashing amidst waves is the take home message I got from that post sj :b.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Where does this take us now?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This reminds me that my baby animals thread is dead.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> It's so nice to see Tiger Woods' big fat head plastered all over news sites again. I really missed that.


yes, I feel so much better now. oh, and here's today's Yahoo news flash - he admits that he lied and cheated. We can all rest easy knowing the truth. the world is right again.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> This reminds me that my baby animals thread is dead.


:cry


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

yumm. cold pizza for breakfast


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> hair spray + lighter - common sense = fun


How we started a BBQ at the park a couple of weeks ago. Tis pro.

Also, throwing full cans into a fire and running away is so much fun.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am in the strangest frame of mind / mood.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel like I am on the verge of sanity... I know it won't last... but I hope it does. I had a good walk this morning (my legs below the knees didn't hurt as much and my feet didn't go as numb)... I got in the whole 3 miles. I've had some really good people to talk to lately on here - thank you, all of you.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd like to be alone forever. Really. Forever.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I went to bed in my clothes last night (this morning) so when i woke up today i didn't have to get ready :haha lol jk


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wouldnt wanna live forever.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

'Innocent-Smoothies' are definitely the way to go. 

I bought my own smoothie-machine a while ago, but kept forgetting to buy fruit to put in it. So that was a wee bit pointless.
Although I tried to make a cauliflower and carrot smoothie with it last week. Needless to say it tasted like a cow's hoof!

So I'm gonna roll with an innocent smoothie every morning from now on. That should off-set my first two smokes of the day!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Too much caffeine not enough food


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, I just got back from taking my nephew, his wife and kids to the airport and dropping them off to go on vacation and was surprised to get home and find she had loaded a box into my trunk with a full course meal so that I wouldn't have to cook (she called to tell me cuz she knew I wouldn't look). There's baked chicken, home-made mac n cheese, home-made biscuits and a bundt cake w/icing. What a neat surprise - glad I put forth the effort. They were surprised when I told my nephew he had to drive but - still - I wasn't expecting free food - score lol.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

haha, r u ****ing ****ting me?:rofl


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is the earliest I've been up in forever. I didn't even sleep well so I don't know why.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

The bicepts in my right arm are bigger than the bicepts in my left......hhhhhmmmmmmm.


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

what the hell is that clicking sound?!?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

caflme said:


> There's baked chicken, home-made mac n cheese, home-made biscuits and a bundt cake w/icing. What a neat surprise - glad I put forth the effort. They were surprised when I told my nephew he had to drive but - still - I wasn't expecting free food - score lol.


Major score!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Major score!


She's a great cook too - it was really good. Wish I could share... NOT!!! lol... j/k

Only bummer was the cake had nuts in it... I hate nuts in my cakes and I couldn't eat it... I could share the cake... it was marble cake with a white icing... not sure why she put nuts in it... she didn't know... it was still a really nice thought.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

caflme said:


> She's a great cook too - it was really good. Wish I could share... NOT!!! lol... j/k
> 
> Only bummer was the cake had nuts in it... I hate nuts in my cakes and I couldn't eat it... I could share the cake... it was marble cake with a white icing... not sure why she put nuts in it... she didn't know... it was still a really nice thought.


I don't like that either - I don't think I've ever heard anyone else who agrees with my stance on adding nuts to cake and the like. uke

We must be a rare breed~


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't like that either - I don't think I've ever heard anyone else who agrees with my stance on adding nuts to cake and the like. uke
> 
> We must be a rare breed~


We must be...

What doesn't make sense is that I like peanuts, almonds, cashews, and macadamia nuts. I like crushed peanuts and almonds on sundaes... I like cashew chicken and peanuts in my kung po chicken... I like crunchy peanut butter and don't mind peanuts in my pb cookies... I just don't like nuts in cakes, cupcakes, brownies or other cookies. I don't like walnuts or pecans. I'm weird when it comes to pecan pie because I pick all the pecans out of it and eat the rest :-S lol...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My penguin drawing skills have increased by 0.1 points


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I had a girl to cuddle with on the couch right about now.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't do it...I can't spend the money even though I know I'm gonna have to! But what if something comes up and I regret spending the money? What if this puts me in a financial hole somehow? I know, I know, how deep of a hole can I dig myself into but you never know! I said "know" four times. That's too many times....
ar
...I should go to bed.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess I'll go back to reading the breast book now.

Okay, so it's actually a crime novel but they mention breasts or how a young girl is just starting to grow some. It seriously starting to creep me out.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

If using two negatives in a sentence makes it a positive does that mean if you use three negatives in a sentence it is o.k. because it is back to being negative?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> My penguin drawing skills have increased by 0.1 points


prove it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> If using two negatives in a sentence makes it a positive does that mean if you use three negatives in a sentence it is o.k. because it is back to being negative?


I ain't got no idea what you ..... don't, mean, no?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I guess I'll go back to reading the breast book now.
> 
> Okay, so it's actually a crime novel but they mention breasts or how a young girl is just starting to grow some. It seriously starting to creep me out.


finish that book - nip it in the buds. that way, you won't have to be creeped out anymore.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Mmmm Almond Cinnamon Thin cookies


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Children's enthusiasm for the simple things in life is so contagious, I wish I could bottle that up...and darn my son is growing too darn fast.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone remember the Star Trek episode with Tribbles?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yes, "the trouble with tribbles".:yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I loved that episode. one of my favourites. that one, and the one where the crew members are "forced" to do things by those pseudo-roman people (I think they all secretly _wanted_ to do those things)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

and the one with the bald guy who had all the women, Mudd's Women?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yeah, that one woman was stuck on his planet with him. he had those pills that gave women eternal youth. that was a weird episode, but I remember thinking even as a pre teen that I wished I had those pills.....


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah... oh and the one where Spock was on that planet that made him feel more of his human emotions... lust and rage, etc... 

and the epi where they were back in the 1920's on Earth lol...

I loved the original Star Trek... guess you can tell lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I loved that one where Kirk puts on a garter belt and dances the time warp, and Spock gets lost with his girlfriend that's really his mother, whilst Uhura develops this crush on chekov who's a loco kid with a switchblade and a motorbike. Remember that part where they all put on high heels and corsets (no big change for Kirk) and do a crazy stage show? Remember that one? I loved Star Trek too.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got it!! 

God is British, and ee's 'avin' a laff.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> the good news is I just saved a ton of money on my car insurance by forging a check.


I used to save a ton on groceries doing the same exact thing. I had two kids to feed and no money, so it helped immensely. Only problem is, the stores usually expected me to eventually pay it, which took me completely by surprise.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just realised that out of the 5 bosses i have had, 4 have been South Africa, and that is sheer coincidence. Weird.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Just realised that out of the 5 bosses i have had, 4 have been South Africa, and that is sheer coincidence. Weird.


Been South Africa or been South African? Cos that first one is freaky! :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oops lol. south africannnnnnn :b

/runs


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

/chases


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Or Seth Afriken, should I say? :b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Baby wasps are much cuter than grownup wasps.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I had some disappointing yellowtail a few nights ago. Wayyyy too much scallion on that roll. Kabuki > Nagoya, exactly as I suspected. Although neither are really all that good...

Also, when I told my friend that there was way too much scallion on my roll, he said "Scallion is British English. Americans use the term 'green onions.'" Yet another example of my unintentional use of British English. I have no idea why I constantly seem to do that. I distinctly remember my father calling them scallions, though.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

they say scallions here....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as in "rap"??

I just figured something out. you know how people will say, help, I'm surrounded by idiots, in a tongue in cheek way?

i am surrounded by insanity, and I mean that. Literally, in every way possible, I am surrounded by lunacy. And this whole time I thought it was me! Not so!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> i am surrounded by insanity


:squeeze


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> I had some disappointing yellowtail a few nights ago. Wayyyy too much scallion on that roll. Kabuki > Nagoya, exactly as I suspected. Although neither are really all that good...
> 
> Also, when I told my friend that there was way too much scallion on my roll, he said "Scallion is British English. Americans use the term 'green onions.'" Yet another example of my unintentional use of British English. I have no idea why I constantly seem to do that. I distinctly remember my father calling them scallions, though.












Scallions! They look so pretty. :yes ...I've always heard scallions. If someone were to say "green onion" to me I wouldn't think of those. I'd probably think they meant yellow onion...that's really weird to me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was taught that it was a scallion... and that chives were the top part and green onion was the root part. Kinda like turnip greens vs. the turnip... now don't get me started on the rutabaga lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

inna sense said:


> :squeeze


oh no no, it's all right! it makes it so much easier to laugh once you realize how insane everyone actually is. And, easier to realize there's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love rainy days.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have always heard the word "scallions"


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why is everyone talking aboot feckin scallions??? Lovely in a stir-fry if you put them in just at the end so that they have a wee bit of bite left in them!

Gimme a scalion!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

hes got the power in his hand
just shock you like you won't believe


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

everyone thinks my life is sad and i should be miserable. but i'm actually having quite a good time right now. i shut the summer out for now and act like it's still appropriate to hide under the covers. i'll probably be sad again pretty soon, though.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> oh no no, it's all right! it makes it so much easier to laugh once you realize how insane everyone actually is. And, easier to realize there's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Mother of Moses! 1,000 posts already. I'm posting like a giddy beaver! Fooking never thought I'd reach 20 when i first joined. See, this is what comes of drinking too much Guinness on a regular basis!

Fair enough, most of my posts sound like they were put together by a dyslexic leprechaun. But i still made it to 1,000 without being banned.

See, I knew if i gave Milenniuman75 that 500 dollar cheque that i'd be sorted! 

(any chance of getting a few hundred of that back now mate???)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Mother of Moses! 1,000 posts already. I'm posting like a giddy beaver! Fooking never thought I'd reach 20 when i first joined. See, this is what comes of drinking too much Guinness on a regular basis!
> 
> Fair enough, most of my posts sound like they were put together by a dyslexic leprechaun. But i still made it to 1,000 without being banned.
> 
> ...


 Do you ever go over the 50 post limit? :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

woah, its the 1800th page...also...at the end of the first matrix when neo stops the bullets...does he say no or know?...and at the end of the third one...does he say, because i choose to or choose too or choose two?...these are very important and fundamental questions


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I wish I had a pet monkey that survived on it's own but liked to follow me around. I'd name him Mr. Marbles!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I'm in love!


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I think I'm in love!


I know you're talking about me, I feel the same :b lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

This ****s coming to a head, I can feel it. If it does, I called it.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

El Sonador said:


> I know you're talking about me, I feel the same :b lol


You replied just in time! Haha


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why is it still hot in the afternoons? Sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have work to do, but I have to go to bed.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Time to watch the "sports anime" that is actually about pornifying women.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Home alone.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Where have you hidden the blasted vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why is it still hot in the afternoons? Sigh.


Ugh, it's ALWAYS hot here. :mum


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate that you hate him because I don't and I really want you to support me, even if it sounds selfish.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

_This_ is how you make friends:


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> _This_ is how you make friends:


that made my day! :b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, I ****ing found it, I ****ing found IT!, I have been looking for this song EVERYWHERE!!!! for years, literally FOR YEARS! and even though I knew a line from the song I could never find it but here it is!:

It's not the version I remember hearing on the radio but it's close enough, I'll look for the original later:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A lot of people here are going to love the new South Park ep...


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I need help.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ with what?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Even if I take a shower, I'm gonna end up smelling like smoke again. Never say I don't sacrifice for you.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't stand life anymore, let alone the people in it. 
I HATE EVERYTHING AND EVERYONE.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

You people don't understand! I need SBRL not RLSB!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I don't know what that means. :stu


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just bought a Nintendo DSi LG ... for me NOT MY SON... hahaha... na-na-na-na-na-na.

j/k... it is mine but he is playing it now... he will most likely play it more than me but it was fun to actually buy it for me - I never buy anything for myself, it's always him... 

It's really kool.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's about 20 degrees (11c) colder than it was yesterday.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's about 20 degrees (11c) colder than it was yesterday.


and I had to run my a/c today... how crazy is that.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

My towel smells like wet towel. And thanks to leaving my wet towel on my chair, my chair now smells like wet towel. I feel so alive.

I also am pleased with myself that I got the Tron parody in South Park. The old mg would not have gotten it. I feel so very alive. Like a fart that you couldn't quite hold in I feel life bursting out of every pore of m- OK I'll stop now sfdjsgdhfshgjsdgfjsdgfjsdgjgsjdgfds


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

mind_games said:


> My towel smells like wet towel. And thanks to leaving my wet towel on my chair, my chair now smells like wet towel. I feel so alive.
> 
> I also am pleased with myself that I got the Tron parody in South Park. The old mg would not have gotten it. I feel so very alive. Like a fart that you couldn't quite hold in I feel life bursting out of every pore of m- OK I'll stop now sfdjsgdhfshgjsdgfjsdgfjsdgjgsjdgfds


:haha


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My profile is being plagued by that giant picture of Bob Ross with a bob. But no one ever leaves me messages, so it's gonna be there for a long time. Unless I leave myself messages. I don't think that talking to yourself is very healthy, though.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm glad my friend was so persistent about being there for me. He's so sweet.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do I keep reading things that make me angry? :b


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had sushi tonight!!!!! Two servings = less than 300 calories!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Movie theatre popcorn, I don't come to see the movie, I come to see you....:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^The popcorn, as overpriced and fat-laden as it is these days, is the main attraction :lol. Free refills!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I used to want a movie theatre popcorn machine for christmas.... I've really grown up since than ahahaha


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> You people don't understand! I need SBRL not RLSB!


no!...you need HUGS not DRUGS :squeeze :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

pollster said:


> These pretzels are making me thirsty.


that's wrong - say it like this:

these.....pretzels....are making me.....THIRSTY!!

then pull at your hair.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how many times must I not tell you people - get the hell away from my desk!!!!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

inna sense said:


> no!...you need HUGS not DRUGS :squeeze :b


:lol, thanks! But don't worry they're not drugs.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> how many times must I not tell you people - get the hell away from my desk!!!!!!


*hides under her desk* :hide


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> :lol, thanks! But don't worry they're not drugs.


:high5


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

errmm.... where the **** is my bank card??


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ I'm Flow yeah...my words can stop time
Ofcourse I'm so better I merk I got shine

:heart


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Who waves at their cat? _I do._


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Who waves at their cat? _I do._


why?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm saying hello to him. He never says it back but it's worth a try.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm saying hello to him. He never says it back but it's worth a try.


thank you :hs


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Who waves at their cat? _I do._


omg! i always wave at cats! i waved to cute one sitting in my garden yesterday and he ran away


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> ^ I'm Flow yeah...my words can stop time
> Ofcourse I'm so better I merk I got shine
> 
> :heart


haha cool :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> haha cool :b


:drunk ...did you start working out?...i havent


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

'Twas brillig, and the slithy tovesDid gyre and gimble in the wabe;​All mimsy were the borogroves,And the mome raths outgrabe.​(It's stuck in my head...yes...nonsense verse is stuck in my head!)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just had 2 piping hot potato-cakes with a wee bit of melted butter. 

Fooking magic!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Just had 2 piping hot potato-cakes with a wee bit of melted butter.
> 
> Fooking magic!


Yummm... sounds heavenly.... I had sausage on a biscuit w/grape jam, it's good too.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, i just asked my roommate to get her own trashcan


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

neighbours! they are out in their gardens and always walk their dogs and are always OUTSIDE. how am i expected to leave the house when they're just WAITING for me to show my mutant face?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

here i am at work. Posting. i like this job!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont wanna think anymore >_<


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

letitrock said:


> omg, i just asked my roommate to get her own trashcan


let it rock!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone know a good tailor who stocks wedding-suits for leprechauns???

(nothing too expensive like)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i like all of you...sometimes...then i dont and then i do again...i need to be stable...either hate or love yall...but i cant choose one cuz both will just happen whenever they want... :mum:blank :b:mum:|:b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Is this _Seamus_ checking out dresses for his soon to be missus?

http://www.travelpod.com/travel-pho...-we-found-in-after-our-wedding.jpg/tpod.html#


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caflme said:


> Is this _Seamus_ checking out dresses for his soon to be missus?
> 
> http://www.travelpod.com/travel-pho...-we-found-in-after-our-wedding.jpg/tpod.html#




That's his evil twin. Larry the leprechaun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It's a struggle to have to articulate my thoughts all the time. I would much rather mumble or yelAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUooooooUUoogahahahahHAHAHa, but I guess that's not very mature or sophisticated.
---
my idea to hide post counts isn't gaining any traction


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

------


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> That's his evil twin. Larry the leprechaun!!!!!!!!!


LOL... K... just wondrin'


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

at war with myself :afr


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I --- am going to the Mall ---- (ducks to see if the sky is falling).... I need to buy a pair of walking shoes. I still laugh when I say that... what else are shoes for? But anyway... yeah, me, at the Mall... (takes deep breath and gets car keys).


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

whoops, i just pissed my dad off. He's not happy :afr:um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

He'll get over it.... ya know... that's what people always say/said about me... it took me a LONG time though to realize the reverse is also true when other people are upset for stupid reasons.... they'll get over it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's gorgeous outside.....chilly, but gorgeous.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ the energy of this demon is in me...i dont wanna be like this anymore


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok i'm gonna go look for my bank card and my phone because i lost both  and then i'm gonna clean my chinchilla out lol something to distract me from getting even more pissed off.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

all this time i thought i was a good person...but im an ***hole!...im not aware of myself at all...and im talking about me, Saif


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Ok i'm gonna go look for my bank card and my phone because i lost both  and *then i'm gonna clean my chinchilla out lol something to distract me from getting even more pissed off.*


I do this when I'm pissed off too! Cleaning up the faeces of your beloved furry ones can be strangely therapeutic.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

inna sense said:


> all this time i thought i was a good person...but im an ***hole!...im not aware of myself at all...and im talking about me, Saif


That's not true at all. You're one of the nicest, sweetest, kindest and most caring people I know here. :squeeze


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^ :yes


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> all this time i thought i was a good person...but im an ***hole!...im not aware of myself at all...and im talking about me, Saif


i agree with tutli, :squeeze


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I do this when I'm pissed off too! Cleaning up the faeces of your beloved furry ones can be strangely therapeutic.


lol i love the way you worded that 

I tried to take some videos of him bathing but hes far too smart for me and knew i was filming him lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> That's not true at all. You're one of the nicest, sweetest, kindest and most caring people I know here. :squeeze





KumagoroBeam said:


> ^ :yes





Indigo Flow said:


> i agree with tutli, :squeeze


thanks...its hard for me to trust you guys cuz i change so much myself...so you must too?...im pretty sure you do...how can i have a relationship with people i dont trust cuz i cant trust my own self?


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> I need help.





leonardess said:


> ^ with what?


What_ don't_ I need help with???


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Just had 2 piping hot potato-cakes with a wee bit of melted butter.
> 
> Fooking magic!


Yumm...I like onion and cheese in mine.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> Yumm...I like onion and cheese in mine.


Me toooo!.... onion and cheese and for me.... garlic also.

You can email me... I've just not been able to get emails out first lately for some reason. It's like my brain is only in react mode and can't do the action first.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm Sense, yeah!...but ill keep that quietly in my heart.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sure, now I'm craving pizza.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ posted an hour ago JUST for us :afr


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I am slightly drunk (understatement) and in an 'I love everyone' kinda mood. Fun


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Really starting to doubt whether I should drink this six pack.


do iitttttt!!! :high5


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Really starting to doubt whether I should drink this six pack.





inna sense said:


> do iitttttt!!! :high5


Yeah, do it! I don't want to be the only drunken SASer.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> do iitttttt!!! :high5


:yes



tutliputli said:


> I am slightly drunk (understatement) and in an 'I love everyone' kinda mood. Fun


i noticed, love you to


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I am slightly drunk (understatement) and in an 'I love everyone' kinda mood. Fun


:squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> :yes
> 
> i noticed, love you to





inna sense said:


> :squeeze


I love you too


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i wanna be your blow up doll :um


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i wanna be your blow up doll :um


I knew it!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I wanna get another dog and name him Mogley.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel like going out for a drink or two or three tonight. I havent felt like it in a long time.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^ Cheers lol.

My thoughts: "I won't get drunk tonight, I won't get drunk tonight, I won't get drunk tonight".


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Drink! Drink! Drink! Drink! :evil


 Hah. My liver hates me.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

My thoughts: i won't kill myself, i won't kill myself, i won't kill myself.

i had a nap earlier that someone was punching me. that was refreshing to wake up to. as if my life is not unloved enough.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> My thoughts: i won't kill myself, i won't kill myself, i won't kill myself.
> 
> i had a nap earlier that someone was punching me. that was refreshing to wake up to. as if my life is not unloved enough.


 :hug



GnR said:


> ^^^ Cheers lol.
> 
> My thoughts: "I won't get drunk tonight, I won't get drunk tonight, I won't get drunk tonight".


How many does it take before it becomes...... "I get drunk wont tonight. I get drunk wont tonight" ?


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

someone i'm not too fond of asked if they use my id to get into a bar and i told them no :] haha gotta count the small victories too!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> My thoughts: i won't kill myself, i won't kill myself, i won't kill myself.
> 
> i had a nap earlier that someone was punching me. that was refreshing to wake up to. as if my life is not unloved enough.


 Hey you, don't be talking like that :squeeze.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

irishK said:


> How many does it take before it becomes...... "I get drunk wont tonight. I get drunk wont tonight" ?


 Probably 8-10. I'm not as think as you drunk I am.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you've always got.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The little furry thing has decided to sleep underneath my bed instead of on it.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, this girl is so random lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^:lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I went for a jog even though I have a cold. I was hindered by my sneezing fits. I lack proper decision making skills.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

life is depressing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Estelle said:


> I went for a jog even though I have a cold. I was hindered by my sneezing fits. I lack proper decision making skills.


I did the same thing on Tuesday. Not a good idea. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

huh said:


> life is depressing.


Ditto
Nothing seems to ever improve.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Gah got startled by the gardener. And hearing him outside is making me nervous. Leave soon please. Now?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^apparently people put their ball gloves in the oven to break them in? stu) I had no idea, I just googled it and apparently it is so:



> If you find that you aren't getting any results using this method or want to break in your baseball glove more quickly, there is a method to speed up the breaking-in process. Preheat an oven to 350 degrees (*never use a microwave*) for about 10 minutes. *Turn off the oven* and place the glove in the oven on a cookie sheet for 5 to 10 minutes, checking the glove every few minutes. Do not leave the glove unattended while in the oven. Carefully remove the baseball glove from the oven. (The glove will be hot, so use caution.) Liberally rub Akadema Glove Conditioner on the glove. Proceed to break in the glove. A similar method is to leave the glove in a hot car before applying Akadema glove conditioner and breaking it in.


I guess there's your new knowledge for today. :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sometimes it just feels like time stands still...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man all this poker theory. There is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much. Percolate. Drip feed. Overwhelming. Maybe tomorrow. Fb poker nao? Yes. Ok.

--
Good job with the painting today.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Chinese for dinner tonight!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> Chinese for dinner tonight!


What's his name? Is he cute? What does he do for a living? What are his intentions?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Mom: "What are you doing all day, anyways?"


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I feel like ****,I mean I feel sick.I hate being sick.(Obviously.who does like it? )
So,now I've bought myself a bottle of Jägermeister and maybe a couple of shots of that will help get rid of this crap.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, as soon as there's a bit of sun in england people go out wearing almost nothing  It's still not that hot


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I know! It's so ridiculous. While walking around the city on my lunchbreak yesterday, I saw a number of men sporting nothing but tiny shorts and flipflops.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually don't wanna die, but thank you anyway.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Why the f am I up so early? Spent all week looking forward to sleeping in on Saturday and got up at 9.30. I guess it's sleeping in compared to 6.00...but I was really hoping for at least 11 lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> Why the f am I up so early? Spent all week looking forward to sleeping in on Saturday and got up at 9.30. I guess it's sleeping in compared to 6.00...but I was really hoping for at least 11 lol


eww 11!! I feel so ****ty when I get up past 9am on any day since I hate feeling like I have wasted the morning! See now you can enjoy this cool fresh morning air!!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

^^You bloody crack-of-dawners :b. I love sleep. haven't pulled an 11zy in years but I'm still hopeful =)
Meh...you're right though...Thanks Mr.Brightside...Maybe I'll go walk my dog, he looks bored.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Human 1: We know all there is to know. 

Human 2: I don't.

The inanimate: I don't.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*YES* YES YES YES YES YES HA, ha OMG omg, *YES* *Yes THANK YOU THANK YOU
*


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

My hair has so many split ends its starting to look like a fibre optic lamp :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WOO!
My hair has no split ends and still looks like one :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> Time to go running over a bridge :boogie:boogie


Only in Florida. :lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

* Please keep the people and nation of Poland in your prayers as they suffer through their national tragedy.

(and others killed too, not just the Polish)
*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

It's gonna be awkward when they return. sdkjhskghklerhejrsh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

caflme said:


> * Please keep the people and nation of Poland in your prayers as they suffer through their national tragedy.
> 
> (and others killed too, not just the Polish)
> *


Yeah it's terrible. I wonder what it will mean for political stability and the processes they have to go through to get a governing power back in. RIP to them


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

fully loaded nachos go so well with Bud Light Lime.... I may be alone but I'm feelin' pretty good right about now


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm, should I go home and eat dinner or try to work for longer. hmmmm.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Moe woke me up last night to meow for no reason. x_x


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy crap these cookies. hurrgggleburrgglegmmmmm...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Dub16 banned? all of a sudden like? Fook.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm I wonder why, maybe user requested?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you can request a permanent ban? I did not know that.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Rice takes forever to cook :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get to bed - I forgot that church service begins a half-hour earlier tomorrow due to a baptismal service.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Life can't getting any worse than this. :rain


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't want to use my sister's toilet because I was scared of going to the wrong one.

I hope I don't start getting awkward around her since we won't see each other as often.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

leonardess said:


> Dub16 banned? all of a sudden like? Fook.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I closed all the doors and now Moe's walking around wondering what's going on. :b He's waiting outside my door...I refuse to give in!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ha! what is it with cats and closed doors? I bet they all just sit there looking at them going, "damn these paws!!"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ He wants to go in my room and sleep underneath my bed since he's so fascinated with his new spot.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

ginger ale is refreshing


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nevermind. I gave in. I can't stand his sad face.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

caflme said:


> fully loaded nachos go so well with Bud Light Lime


:yes I could not agree more!


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

invisibility and telepathy would be awesome superpowers.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Dub16 banned? all of a sudden like? Fook.


I know, can't believe it. It was requested but I didn't think he wanted to be permanently banned. I hope he can come back somehow.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Only his status was permanent


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to get my life into some sort of organisation.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Me too, Berry! I'm so disorganised.

So happy Dub isn't permanently banned, I shall now go and make gecko tail soup and wash it down with a noice pint of Guinness like! Where did I last leave my zebra pants?

:evil:banana


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm very organised...you should see my bedroom and bathroom....my life is just shambles, ugh.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a wee bit drunk.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Am watching some random movie starring Katie Holmes.. before she ran off with Crazy Tom Cruise! Sadness! :no


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My thoughts on gigs: the crowd should be organised in order of height - shortest at the front, tallest at the back; also, people with overly large, block-like heads should not be allowed to purchase tickets.

Other than that, I really enjoyed the gig last night.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> My thoughts on gigs: the crowd should be organised in order of height - shortest at the front, tallest at the back; also, people with overly large, block-like heads should not be allowed to purchase tickets.
> 
> Other than that, I really enjoyed the gig last night.


As a tall hombre with a ginormous head, I must say that I don't much like this plan.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Delicious food is delicious.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I spent 2 and a half hours trying to get a coyote to eat me. They never showed up. Plan B for getting the hell out of here will come up shortly. I basically just spent most of the day walking around like a weirdo, trudging through the woods and vaulting over things. My parents thought I was missing. Har har.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

My chinchilla is acting very weird :/ He has his first vet appointment ever on wednesday


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It looks like my nearly 3 year old son had an awesome time last night at a get together with his dad...eating barbecue and chips and he also made a new friend. He's the socialite I want to be. :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

._.'


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

stop it


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

My sleep pattern is completely ****ed!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> As a tall hombre with a ginormous head, I must say that I don't much like this plan.


You have a ginormous head? :O What I said applies to myself too, which was kinda stupid - I'm 5' 10" and my bob is vast, thus creating the impression of a large head. :b


----------



## shakeitup (Apr 8, 2010)

why is it whenever we (england) get a hint of sun outside everyone wears shorts and tee's?!:teeth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I wanted to say he had a nice beard. But I stayed silent.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:group


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I would like to know who is asking all these questions on form spring? lmao


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

communication terminated...resume....03;15


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im taking on the devil!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why is it so fun to peel dead skin off when you get sunburned? =*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In case anyone was wondering, mocha almond fudge flavoured "International Delight" brand coffee creamer is absolutely revolting. uke


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bye bye...talk to you later :no


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> My thoughts on gigs: the crowd should be organised in order of height - shortest at the front, tallest at the back; also, people with overly large, block-like heads should not be allowed to purchase tickets.


Hahah I'm definitely in favor of these rules!!

Also, drunken individuals who carry around full cups of beer while trying to barge their way through a crowd of moving people during a gig should be served their alcoholic beverages in sippy cups, like so:










(This only seemed to be a problem at the last show I went to, but from now on it should just be general knowledge that wherever there is a plethora of drunken individuals + large crowd + dancing/moshing.... Elmo sippy cups should be involved! I hate getting spilled on!)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The dryer in this apartment sucks =S It frequently eats my quarters, overheats, and takes two cycles to actually dry my clothes. I should just go to the damn landromat next time...lol.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Some things are too perfect.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

big boss *points* >_>


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Omg, now we're known as the 'nude people' LOL


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Just doing what you have to do on a daily basis to live?
Well that's...depressing....
How long will you be doing that?
Until something kills you?
You don't have any desire for something more?
Hm...not to sure we're meant to be together now. :blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dont be like that


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

There's gonna be a war on sas


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I claim Germany and South Africa...yeah! :clap


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

its a sad day when you realize there are porn stars now younger than you.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

all is well


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

technology is scary sometimes, you know? >_<


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

quiet0lady said:


> Hahah I'm definitely in favor of these rules!!
> 
> Also, drunken individuals who carry around full cups of beer while trying to barge their way through a crowd of moving people during a gig should be served their alcoholic beverages in sippy cups, like so:
> 
> ...


I haven't changed my mind with regards to tutli's rules, but this sippy cup idea is pretty much brilliant. I cannot begin to count the number of wasted idiots who have spilled beer or other unsavory liquids onto my friends and I at shows. I am, however, going to suggest that Big Bird and Grover cups be made available as well.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> Hahah I'm definitely in favor of these rules!!
> 
> Also, drunken individuals who carry around full cups of beer while trying to barge their way through a crowd of moving people during a gig should be served their alcoholic beverages in sippy cups, like so:
> 
> ...


YES!! I always end up next to some prat who thinks it's a good idea to jump up and down whilst holding a full cup of beer. Sippy cups are the perfect solution!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i hate the people that work at game stores like eb games..game stop..etc.
id kill myself or possibly someone else if i had work side by side with them and listen to their dry quirky little perceptions of everything all day.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I should have gone to sleep hours ago.


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

sda0 said:


> I should have gone to sleep hours ago.


Me too Soda... me too. 
And you are entirely to blame for keeping me up.. and for that you get a :twak


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

inna sense said:


>


:spam


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

safety > happiness

:no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

These are really big strawberries. Yummeh!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Big bowls of logical fallacies being fed.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

kenny87 said:


> its a sad day when you realize there are porn stars now younger than you.


lol :blank


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm going to bake myself into a sugar coma.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

And your eyes are slits in bags of fat
And your eyes are piss holes in the snow


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

T_T 
I want to hug an elephant seal. So bad. 
Even though it's probably dangerous and forbidden to hug wildlife.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

South Beach Living High Protein Cereal Bars: Great breakfast....or GREATEST breakfast? Discuss.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Probably not :stu , I eat muesli with a protein shake milk. It takes ages though, the handy shape of a bar is hard to beat. 

If your parents was made of chocolate and they started to melt would you put them in the refridgerator?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You know when you're trying to be serious...
and you unintentionally make a rhyme.
That's awkward.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

transatlantic peanutbutter ftw!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

my job is currently more of a test of my sanity than it is a test of my technical abilities.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Polar said:


> You know when you're trying to be serious...
> and you unintentionally make a rhyme.
> That's awkward.


It sucks because the conversation can't continue until someone acknowledges the rhyme.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I HATE DICKHEADS! :mum


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I knew you didn't really like me...liar. :no If you want to be nice, how about just not lying? That's pretty nice, and makes me feel a hell of a lot more respected, as opposed to pitied. It's not like I ****ing asked you anyway!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> T_T
> I want to hug an elephant seal. So bad.
> Even though it's probably dangerous and forbidden to hug wildlife.


omg!! that's so cute! and so are the penguins haha


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This day hasn't started all that great for me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, right, like i'll join a corp who's war dec with 5 other corps...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Karma's a b.itch. Just sit back and let her do her job.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Maybe I really ****ed someone over and this is karma??? That would explain a lot


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

whiteWhale got banned?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Really?  Crumbs.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh THIS is why I love engineering. A simple comparison experiement ends up becoming a full fledged design project after testing reveals some very interesting results!!!

**** it's hard, but **** I love it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Even though it doesn't feel like it your always growing as a person and learning knew things from every failure.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Awwww. I want one. I need one. 


KumagoroBeam said:


>


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


I swear there's a tag sticking to that cat but I'm sure it's something else. xD


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


i love this! :clap


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Awwww. I want one. I need one.


You can have this one:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Want!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^ Want!!!


Awww.. yeah... she's a pretty good cat... she's just huge... vet says it is her breed... some mix between Siamese and Persian or something. I was her foster mommy and then it turned into a full-time gig. Her name is Pheffer... luv her, she's real affectionate and very funny but I fear she is rather old and doesn't have many more years to live :-(

I tease about getting rid of her but probably won't... just not looking forward to going through yet another death.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it me or does google looks different? :/


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

never lose hope!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Beer + pot + watching the Blue Jays lose the home opener + watching several drunken fools fight at the home opener + a really long subway ride = probably not the best cure for a migraine.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to leave this job and start my new life so badly, it actually makes me feel sick to my stomach if I let myself think about it.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I will stalk you once you come on tour here, I will sleep outside your hotel and you WILL marry me!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

ööö?..................................................................................
........................................................................................
:no damn even my thoughts are quiet today.


----------



## toffeexo (Feb 20, 2010)

Whenever you feel like letting go, remember why you held on for so long in the first place.♥


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm gonna have to stop procrastinating pretty soon...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Thomas Paine said:


> Yikes. :squeezeHope you feel better soon. My cure would be to smoke more pot, take some headache pills, and replace the beer with water or juice, but it effects people differently.


Thanks. I can't figure out why I thought beer was a good choice, or why I neglected to buy advil. Your cure sounds a lot more effective.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_Speak roughly to your little boy, and beat him when he sneezes: he only does it to annoy because he knows it teases._


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't understand some men at all. What's so attractive about an orange, bow-legged stick insect? :con


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Babies are scary :um


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ But they're also adorable, chubby, pink balls of fun


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I don't understand some men at all. What's so attractive about an orange, bow-legged stick insect? :con












What, you telling me this doesn't get your motor running Sugartuts? XD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> What, you telling me this doesn't get your motor running Sugartuts? XD


OH MY GOD! That's the girl I'm talking about! How did you get this picture?!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I am sick of myself today.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

MY SON GOT A/B HONOR ROLL!!!!! Taking him out to celebrate with a movie and dinner.... Percy Jackson's the Lightning Thief. Whoo Hooo for him - so proud of him... after failing 4th grade last year it is so good to see him getting good grades. This is his 3rd A/B honor roll this year. I told him he is ON A ROLL!!!! Me being unemployed the last 8 months has really had serious advantages for him this year. So glad that when I go back to work in 3 weeks it will only be 20 hours a week.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caflme said:


> MY SON GOT A/B HONOR ROLL!!!!! Taking him out to celebrate with a movie and dinner.... Percy Jackson's the Lightning Thief. Whoo Hooo for him - so proud of him... after failing 4th grade last year it is so good to see him getting good grades. This is his 3rd A/B honor roll this year. I told him he is ON A ROLL!!!! Me being unemployed the last 8 months has really had serious advantages for him this year. So glad that when I go back to work in 3 weeks it will only be 20 hours a week.


:clap:boogie


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

On yahoo Answers:


> Is there a maximum amount of stds you can carry?


:lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I love yahoo answers.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

When I was looking for some porn to download earlier today, I wound up on a site called 1stOnlineChurch.com for some mysterious reason. :um

This is the second time I'm using the paranoid smiley today.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Come to Butthead... there's no real meaning to that, being a random thought and all.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"I'm torn between pervs and turds" :clap:haha so funny


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> "I'm torn between pervs and turds" :clap:haha so funny


C'mon over Rach! You know you wanna! :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha....the onion always brightens my day


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"If you want to tell people the truth, make them laugh, otherwise they'll kill you."


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

fail gank is fail. Better luck next time you ****ing pirate *******. hahaha, you suck. So long and thanks for the free salvage.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

nap dreams are the strangest ones..

when the fire department couldn't put out the non-existing fire, they starting dropping bombs at the place?

yeah i know i'm not really down to earth. the bombs were though. tore the building apart, they did.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I crack my big toe constantly. Also my second toes are longer than my big toes. And I have extremely small feet. If normal feet are ugly, well then.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I should have asked him to play the ukelele. weirdest "should have" of the week.


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Why do I always end up with less socks coming out of the dryer than I put in? WHERE DO THEY GO!?!?! :sus


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i don't know how i'd get by in life without music.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

CrisRose said:


> Why do I always end up with less socks coming out of the dryer than I put in? WHERE DO THEY GO!?!?! :sus


I think we should set up a commission to figure this out once and for all.


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

mind_games said:


> I think we should set up a commission to figure this out once and for all.


LOL - Yes we should!!! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to be up at 5:30am! :fall


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, I don't really want to take my library books back. I want to stay inside.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, I don't really want to take my library books back. I want to stay inside.


Train an army of homing pigeons to deliver your books page by page to the library perhaps?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why are you constantly winking at me, it's scaring me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

does anyone else think the word "banana" is kind of funny?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fighting insomnia with 4 shots of espresso at 9pm is a *BAD IDEA*

That is all.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

pizza rox


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm lonely and I don't see a way out of it right now..

And I still haven't started writing my essay that's due tomorrow,but I still have evening,night and morning for it.I always do this,so it will be fine.Procrastinating isn't anything new for me.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

These people won't go to sleep!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im feeling a lot better today


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't stand in line at the store
The mean little people are such a bore
But it's alright if you act like a turd
'Cause I like 
Birds


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going TO SEE IRON MAIDEN YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Feeling good


----------



## egghead (Apr 12, 2010)

Nobody on this board really cares what happens to you...doesnt that make this board a colossal waste of time?

Maybe having people relate to what U R saying but overall the friends you make on a "anxiety" message board arent really your friends....just saying. :stu


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Blab boo dee blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Opposite magnetic poles attract uhhkaayyyyyyy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Everyone is getting user-requested bans :cry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ I won't get one, are you happy about that? :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:yes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Binaural beats make my head feel funny...I like them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol yeah and out of the blue also. Guess they are gettign sick of the silly threads popping up these days..


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

DAMN YOU TAXES!!!! :shakes fist:


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im on a sugar high sh*t :boogie


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

egghead said:


> Nobody on this board really cares what happens to you...doesnt that make this board a colossal waste of time?
> 
> Maybe having people relate to what U R saying but overall the friends you make on a "anxiety" message board arent really your friends....just saying. :stu


why?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

today i was outside with a friend and i couldnt breath...and people were walking past but further away...and then when i was ok...we had to like walk 40 minutes back to our homes...strange things happen :um


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I took my chinchilla to the vet today, and he was ok which i was happy about but... HE was actually a SHE  All this time i've been saying "who's a good boy!" and it was a girl haha


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im surrounded by cowards


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I claim God.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

and come back Drella


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Aw man, I'd love some Mexican food!


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I think my therapist is krazier than me.._


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Everything i say turns out wrong. No wonder i always shut the **** up.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im kinda very happy right now...which means im gonna be broken when the opposite comes  ...but i have to keep getting up...yeah! :um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Logan X said:


> Everything i say turns out wrong. No wonder i always shut the **** up.


i know what you mean...youre older than me so this is just a young boy saying dont give up :high5


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ignore me...im posting for my own enjoyment :boogie...i need to take meds or i wont sleep...sas keeping up up


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Every time I check the clock it's so much later and I don't want tomorrow to come yet.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

inna sense said:


> i know what you mean...youre older than me so this is just a young boy saying dont give up :high5


Thanks, young fella. I'll ponder what you said while i smoke my pipe on the porch :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Every time I check the clock it's so much later and I don't want tomorrow to come yet.


it always comes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Logan X said:


> Thanks, young fella. I'll ponder what you said while i smoke my pipe on the porch :b


thats most relaxing...i smoke on the balcony :cig


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel anxious...bleh. x_x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up since 5:40am, did a ten hour work day, and still have to finish my city taxes by tomorrow!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

THEN! My lawn mower is FINALLY ready after being gone for twelve days. I have yet to mow my yard and this weekend should have been the third weekend of mowing this year. Welcome to spring.

I'll probably post about how much I will owe to Sears Roebuck and Co. :lol


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

to go or not to go. i could just sleep in


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I really need to get a couch...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel anxious...bleh. x_x


itll pass...it always does...you know this :b

too much talking!...too much!...he only starts at 5:00...and not even normal talk...strange talk...violent vibes when they talk >_<


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's not fair for you to be a hypocrite and also blame _all _of your problems/pain on the things you're being a hypocrite about. Yeah, society sucks sometimes - you have the exact ****ing issues it has so don't even pretend like you're somehow better than the rest. You're a ****ing human being. Get over yourself.

Or just shut up. You could do that, too.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> Can't believe I just said that. Oh well. It felt nice.


what did you say?



TheDaffodil said:


> It's not fair for you to be a hypocrite and also blame _all _of your problems/pain on the things you're being a hypocrite about. Yeah, society sucks sometimes - you have the exact ****ing issues it has so don't even pretend like you're somehow better than the rest. You're a ****ing human being. Get over yourself.
> 
> Or just shut up. You could do that, too.


would you actually say that to the person youre talking about or do you just post it here?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no ambition tonight


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Omg...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, now I'm faceless, age-less and gender-less on SAS. Kind of feels good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ lol

I discovered, investigated and repaired something rather major at work over the past couple of days. Feels good when your theories are proven through various experiments and so forth!!

I like this engineering thing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> ^^ lol
> 
> I discovered, investigated and repaired something rather major at work over the past couple of days. Feels good when your theories are proven through various experiments and so forth!!
> 
> I like this engineering thing.


Even when it is software related, it's a great feeling.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh,so so tired.Couldn't sleep,at least I finished my essay.

My neighbour is weird.Seriously,who sits and sings loudly in their room at 5 am in the morning? :sus


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My hands smell like potato now. :|


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> Oh,so so tired.Couldn't sleep,at least I finished my essay.
> 
> My neighbour is weird.Seriously,who sits and sings loudly in their room at 5 am in the morning? :sus


There's never an inappropriate time for singing!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pocketfox said:


> There's never an inappropriate time for singing!


Agreed, a thousand times over.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's max 26 degrees tomorrow! Yes!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ And all week \o/


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ^^ And all week \o/


Just read your sig line... I have to tell my ex-boss that. He was an engineer and his last job for the State Dept was assessing and rebuilding American Embassies after they had been bombed. He will really like that one.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

If you can do something awesome for someone... something you and they will both REALLY enjoy and it will help them in one way.... but you have this gut feeling that long term it could cause more problems than the instant gratification of fixing things for right now and giving some happiness and relief right now... isn't the obligation to do what is right for the person overall? Long-term? 

How do you know what you are considering doing for someone now that they want and need and will enjoy, how do you know that you aren't really just considering it because it will satisfy all the same needs for yourself.... I mean... how do you know when you are really doing something for someone else or when you are really just being selfish and doing it for yourself.

Arghhh... this is so confusing.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

... and why do I feel like I have to sacrifice my needs to always protect others... from themselves and from me....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I just had a drawing lesson. I think this could be a new hobby. I need something to get me away from this site. :/


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I just had a drawing lesson. I think this could be a new hobby. I need something to get me away from this site. :/


Do you think that if a person feel like they have zero talent at drawing that they can still learn? I've always wanted to draw but tend to not even being able to stick figures well and so envy all of you who can draw... can it be a learned skill even if it isn't a natural talent?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Last day, man. You can get through it. Think of that 3 day weekend coming up. 3 days of doing what you want, which is nothing at all, but it's better than working.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

caflme said:


> Do you think that if a person feel like they have zero talent at drawing that they can still learn? I've always wanted to draw but tend to not even being able to stick figures well and so envy all of you who can draw... can it be a learned skill even if it isn't a natural talent?


Definitely! I have zero talent but I was told that anyone can learn if they're taught the techniques and they practice them regularly. The most important thing is to draw what you see, rather than drawing what you imagine something to look like. My teacher (my boyfriend :b) made me do an initial sketch of him, which bore no resemblance to him whatsoever. Then he made me draw him without looking at the page, only looking at him. When I was finished it looked so much more like him than the first picture, it was incredible. Imagine what you can do with a bit of practice!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Pocketfox said:


> There's never an inappropriate time for singing!


Lol..

And I disagree,a thousand times over. Seems like people on my floor has this uncontrollable urge to sing whenever, whereever 
Weird or maybe it's an aussie thing ?:b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Definitely! I have zero talent but I was told that anyone can learn if they're taught the techniques and they practice them regularly. The most important thing is to draw what you see, rather than drawing what you imagine something to look like. My teacher (my boyfriend :b) made me do an initial sketch of him, which bore no resemblance to him whatsoever. Then he made me draw him without looking at the page, only looking at him. When I was finished it looked so much more like him than the first picture, it was incredible. Imagine what you can do with a bit of practice!


how do you draw without looking at the page... is it like typing without looking at your fingers... how do you know where on the page the pencil is?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

caflme said:


> how do you draw without looking at the page... is it like typing without looking at your fingers... how do you know where on the page the pencil is?


You don't!  That's the point, it's an exercise in paying close attention to what's actually in front of you, so that you only draw what you see. The proportions will all be horribly wrong and things will be in the wrong places, but what you produce will likely be a much more accurate depiction than the initial sketch.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> You don't!  That's the point, it's an exercise in paying close attention to what's actually in front of you, so that you only draw what you see. The proportions will all be horribly wrong and things will be in the wrong places, but what you produce will likely be a much more accurate depiction than the initial sketch.


Hmmm... interesting - would have never ever thought of that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can make a bottom out of my bottom. Seriously.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate my life.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> would you actually say that to the person youre talking about or do you just post it here?


I wasn't talking about a specific person. It makes sense that I posted it here.

I wonder if it'd be acceptable to paint the words of the Duchess' Lullaby on a nursery's walls....


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh my, I wonder how this will go..... =/


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

dfshshgfgh gah I need to just get over it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm living in a bubble.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why am i so scared of EVERYTHING now?? 

and why does my dad take everything i say so personally? he should know i talk **** most of the time by now.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You and I in a little toy shop
buy a bag of balloons with the money we've got
Set them free at the break of dawn

99 red balloons floating in the summer sky
Panic bells, it's red alert
There's something here from somewhere else
The war machine springs to life
Opens up one eager eye
Focusing it on the sky
Where 99 red balloons go by.

^^^^^
what happened to music back then?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Just ate a can of plain tuna for lunch. Meow.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

anyone know how to stop yourself from crying?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Finally sent an email to Tucker's breeder letting her know how horrible of a breeder she is and now I'm freaking out. Why do I do things that make me so anxious all the time?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

aww i got muted in chat room for being naughty :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ lol you are luvky you are not banned!!!! xD


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Thomas Paine said:


> I feel like seeing how hard I can punch.


Me too! I've had enough drama and controversy for tonight.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Argh! What's wrong with my stupid, ancient, low RAM, not even one pci-express slot computer?...


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Volcanoes should be more considerate where they throw their ash ffs


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really don't want to see my doctor about this. I never wanted to actually have something even remotely serious to see her about...she can't even get my prescription refills straight. What I'm more afraid of is to search Google because I become incredibly paranoid and think I have half a dozen illnesses. 

Omg!!1! Tiredness? I have that! Coordination problems? Have it. Tenderness and/or soreness? Dammit I have all of these!

^ Fictitious, all of it. Because I'm still not searching Google. Seriously I would become obsessed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'M BACK BABIES. 

I haven't been able to get my internet working for like a month and my mom sat down on the computer and fixed it in three buttons. I hate myself. But I love the internet just as much.

So whats happened lately? Seriously, someone fill me in. Who got banned and what went down and all this. I'm not searching through 200 pages of new posts.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^There's been a lot of self-imposed bans. Seems to be catching.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

a doc got arrested for giving out too many pain killers to patients.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"oh boy do I 'get' it"

oh boy, I know you do. I knew it then and I know it now.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My kingdom for a cardamom pod.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

D11 said:


> ^There's been a lot of self-imposed bans. Seems to be catching.


Whoever knew self deprivation would end up being trendy?



Thomas Paine said:


> Everyone missed Perfectionist so badly that they banned themselves.


I expected as much. My snappy commentary is such an integral part of all y'alls lives.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Greetings Mortal, are you ready to die?


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder if a fly without wings would've been called a walk.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

u enjoy confusing and torturing me, i hate you


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm desperate to get rid of them.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate liars!!!!
I hate braggers!!!!
I hate small minded people!!!
You ******* ******* you think your something..your nothing, lying gets 
You no where and one day your lies are going to b**** slap you in the face!
You ********!

Ugh god that feels good to get out!
I hate every human at the moment!


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

the microphones - tonight there'll be clouds

this song is ecstasy!

also, just noting that you can't capitalize complete words here. that completely diminishes the point i am trying to make.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You just don't give up, do you?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

quiet0lady said:


> Ever have one of those moments where you witness something extremely hilarious happen but you are stuck in the middle of a bunch of very serious and quiet individuals (a work meeting, class, etc.) so you are forced to hold in your laughter? So instead it morphs into whole body shaking, and you desperately try to stop smiling/laughing and thinking about what just happened but your mind won't stop replaying it!? And as a result, those few short minutes feel like an eternity....
> 
> Pure torture, I tell you!!!


yes, yes haha yes. i know what you mean :yes it get's embarrassing though. Like this one time in class I thought about something funny from earlier and I just started laughing. I tried to stop, and I just kept laughing, and people were staring...but now that I look back i'm glad it happened because it is seriously hilarious!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You just don't give up, do you?


Nope.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I will get that ****ing job no matter what!!! Arrrrgh!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> *I will delete this later on :b*


Can't say I'd have any complaints about that.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Logan X said:


> Greetings Mortal, are you ready to die?


You're Sense, yeah!



Emptyheart said:


> I hate every human at the moment!


dont hate us  ...we are too playful without meaning to be :|


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

The Leg elbow ACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I want my dear steak pie back. . I will miss you. They broke the mold .. (not really)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today was Subway day at work!! Woot for free foot long wubs!!!

edit: subs not wubs

But a foot long wub sounds intriguing.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I want my dear steak pie back. . I will miss you. They broke the mold .. (not really)


Yumm... sounds awesome - can you describe it... sounds like something that would be fun to try to cook at home. Is the steak ground or sliced and is it like a pot pie?



Ospi said:


> Today was Subway day at work!! Woot for free foot long wubs!!!
> 
> edit: subs not wubs
> 
> But a foot long wub sounds intriguing.


Dang, making me hungry... I still have to hit my 3 mile walk before I can come home and have a real breakfast other than coffee and this cereal bar.

Your latest pic looks great by the way - luv that rough and tumble look, too bad yer gonna get a haircut and shave - to each their own.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"We just call it hand grabbing .. cus you're grabbing the fish with your hands so I call it hand grabbing" :rofl
Chuck that on my 'to do before I die' list lmao.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

pardon self  ...self was confused...self feels bad now


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I forgot how much I hate sunshine -_-


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to experience ego death


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My ear is itchy. You're annoying. I want to see my boyfriend. The end.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG!! OMG OMG OMG! I failed a class in the fall and I was gonna go all the way to Savannah GA in the summer to retake the class just to *avoid* taking it with the same teacher again, even though I like Atlanta better, but I just looked up the class, and it's being taught by a different teacher*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *I'm staying in Atlanta then, I'm staying! YESS THANK YOU!! *THANK YOU*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

caflme said:


> Yumm... sounds awesome - can you describe it... sounds like something that would be fun to try to cook at home. Is the steak ground or sliced and is it like a pot pie?..


Ah it was just a standard pie from a local bakery so I'm not quite sure of the recipe. It was chopped up steak, I know that much lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if the angels dont show me love then the demons will :|


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> You're annoying.


why are you annoying? :afr


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I forgot how much I hate sunshine -_-


i know what you mean...when its bright outside my flaws are seen easier...thats why we sleep with blankets


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need some male energy...too much of this wishy washy female stuff in me...IM A MAN!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

That which I need, I cannot obtain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Ah it was just a standard pie from a local bakery so I'm not quite sure of the recipe. It was chopped up steak, I know that much lol.


I can improvise with that... store bought Pillsbury pie crust... chopped top round steak, sauteed onions, mushrooms and bell peppers, teriaki sauce maybe, and....hmmm... diced potatoes... that should about do it.... ohhhh... or or or.... you could make it like philly cheesesteak by adding the provolone over the top before you put the top crust on... then bake it till golden brown.... hmmm.... maybe some kind of gravy needs to be in there too... probably made from the steak and veggie drippings.

Thanks for this Awesome idea


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i didn't even know about the whole volcanic ash thing coming over from iceland :/


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> That which I need, I cannot obtain


is that because what you need is in england?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

why are some people being such dicks lately?? ffs!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> why are some people being such dicks lately?? ffs!


:squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I just received my first paycheck from my new job. I'm going to pay my bills, and then I'll go pick up some beer brewing supplies. I just need to decide what kind of beer I want to brew...


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I really need to start driving again so I can get 100 hours and get my license.... But driving is scary.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

caflme said:


> I can improvise with that... store bought Pillsbury pie crust... chopped top round steak, sauteed onions, mushrooms and bell peppers, teriaki sauce maybe, and....hmmm... diced potatoes... that should about do it.... ohhhh... or or or.... you could make it like philly cheesesteak by adding the provolone over the top before you put the top crust on... then bake it till golden brown.... hmmm.... maybe some kind of gravy needs to be in there too... probably made from the steak and veggie drippings.
> 
> Thanks for this Awesome idea


Now I'm very very hungry. D: I want some toooo! I'm going to make that!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

banjerbanjo said:


> I just received my first paycheck from my new job. I'm going to pay my bills, and then I'll go pick up some beer brewing supplies. I just need to decide what kind of beer I want to brew...


Sure wish I knew someone irl that did this... the beer brewing part... it woudl be something fun to do together some night. Does it take a long time?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I wonder if the lizards and squirrels in my backyard think that fences are a sort of highway, with specific onramps and offramps.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I wonder if the lizards and squirrels in my backyard think that fences are a sort of highway, with specific onramps and offramps.


LMAO - I've wondered that same thing... and he power lines overhead... I love watching them run down a fenceline, up a tree across the wires and down a pole and into a tree... they know exactly where they are going and are going so fast - they are on a mission, they have a plan.... I want that life, I want a plan like that and direction.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it was the voice. I fell for the voice. I cannot be held responsible. 

also, I am not sure what exactly just transpired. 

All I can do is trust that things happen for a reason.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banjerbanjo said:


> I just received my first paycheck from my new job. I'm going to pay my bills, and then I'll go pick up some beer brewing supplies. I just need to decide what kind of beer I want to brew...


hey! money well spent - and share that beer around!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hoping it goes well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sda0 said:


> Hoping it goes well.


Me, too


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

caflme said:


> Sure wish I knew someone irl that did this... the beer brewing part... it woudl be something fun to do together some night. Does it take a long time?


It's actually pretty simple to do, but it takes a few weeks before it's ready to drink. I definitely recommend trying it!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

inna sense said:


> You're Sense, yeah!


The quote is from an old videogame called Hexen.

--------
to drink or not to drink, that is my struggle. urgh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know if I just uninstalled MYOB or installed it. I'd really like to not think about it ever again.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

My sister's coming to visit. I get nervous when I see family. She is the epitome of success. I'm the poster-boy for bad choices. I love her and admire her, and I hope to communicate more with her later on in life.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Backspacing a reply once again, sigh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Breathe.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Internet is actually somewhat behaving today. o.0


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

People actually believe they were abducted by aliens, that they _are_ an alien, or that aliens controlling the government. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

OregonMommy said:


> People actually believe they were abducted by aliens, that they _are_ an alien, or that aliens controlling the government. :b


Ever check out David Icke? People actually believe that stuff too. I once worked with someone who truly believed he had been abducted by aliens.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm here to...uh, stretch my back muscles from strenuous drawing. :b


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

leonardess said:


> Ever check out David Icke? People actually believe that stuff too. I once worked with someone who truly believed he had been abducted by aliens.


Haven't read him. I read a book by a memory researcher who wrote a book specifically on purported abductees, a lot of it imagination, fantasy, and false memories. Can't remember the author's name, book is called "Abducted: How People Come to Believe They Were Kidnapped By Aliens".
Looked it up after a guy said he believed they were among us.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

OregonMommy said:


> Haven't read him. I read a book by a memory researcher who wrote a book specifically on purported abductees, a lot of it imagination, fantasy, and false memories. Can't remember the author's name, book is called "Abducted: How People Come to Believe They Were Kidnapped By Aliens".
> Looked it up after a guy said he believed they were among us.


This stuff cracks me up. David Icke is the guy who goes on about the lizard people being among us. something like that.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

max4225 said:


> you first..


No. you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Okay, one problem solved. Now i can sleep soundly...i hope.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm going to leave this site soon, I know many people say
This and it sounds dumb but it's consuming my time and I honestly feel 
That I'm socializing on here more than I do in real life. And I realized that 
It's not pushing me a step forward, it's pulling me a step behind. =\


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm going to leave this site soon, I know many people say
> This and it sounds dumb but it's consuming my time and I honestly feel
> That I'm socializing on here more than I do in real life. And I realized that
> It's not pushing me a step forward, it's pulling me a step behind. =\


I think it's important to do what is right by you. Go for it. And good luck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We'll still be here if you need us.
I think this site is good practice, but I like to share my triumphs, too!
It gives me motivation!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like it if these thoughts stopped torturing me.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello SAS! It sure has been a while... I have missed you all but have been doing oh so very well! Busy with work and school... Back to my random thought

I used to hate home, I used to hate this town, but now as a friend told me tonight I come home to find myself again. Its so true! I come here where its quiet and I can listen and watch the ocean waves and find myself, center myself, find peace within myself... I love it here who was I ever kidding this will always be my safe place the one place to find real peace within!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^Welcome back.

Yes computer, I know I need to re-download iTunes, I'm doing it right now!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Staying up past my bedtime, reading about balloon expeditions to the North Pole and Bagh-Chal, the national board game of Nepal.

Typical Friday, really.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Great...just great.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Poo. It's all turned to poo. :mum


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ It really has. I welcome anyone to come and fix it. >_>


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^














You can do eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^

Awww! You made my night!!! :b Is nice!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting.

So I was the only one tonight who felt too uncomfortable to "let loose" in that environment, it's just not my thing, funny though how about 6 different people said to me "this really is not your place is it", I guess I made it obvious xD

Also interesting how they are all so keen to go dance and shout out and all that, I really am different haha. Oh and I was the onyl guy not in jeans and some smart collared shirt with fancy boots, I really have this all wrong dont I.

Ahh wells, tis me and I have no desires to change that aspect of my personality.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I love driving. So much freedom :boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

omg, i have to stop myself from crying!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

...I really want lasagna...we're having lasagna for dinner, damn it!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone else ever get paranoid that the poster below them is reacting to what you posted... even though logically you know they aren't (or hope not) and that it's 'not all about you'?

I want lasagna now too... j/k... had to do that after what I posted... but wait... actually lasagna does sound really good now - darn you lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

caflme said:


> Does anyone else ever get paranoid that the poster below them is reacting to what you posted... even though logically you know they aren't (or hope not) and that it's 'not all about you'?
> 
> I want lasagna now too... j/k... had to do that after what I posted... but wait... actually lasagna does sound really good now - darn you lol.


Hehehehehe. :b
I wonder if the person who first made lasagna ever considered world domination....


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like to dance with my eyes closed....but not a good idea in a club!!


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

So, family is visiting, and I didn't bail out (really have no where else to go). It's not going to kill me. They know I'm a bum right now. I want to work harder this week on getting a job.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This guy i haven't seen in 20 years added me on facebook. He has a nice job and a family now, and i must say i'm surprised. I figured he would end up in jail or worse. I'm glad to know he changed his ways and became a good man. I guess a lot can happen in 20 years.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Me and my family are going to try a new church tomorrow. I hope they don't make everyone greet each other.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My church is back to 11am service tomorrow! :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What is for lunch? Hmm? I wonder? Could it be? Oh, I know....

SPINACH. DIP.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I might want to go to eat Chinese buffet to see if their sushi bar is open.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think I might want to go to eat Chinese buffet to see if their sushi bar is open.


I make sushi, come by.
No charges


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

No luck at goodwill today, oh well..


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to be free from everyone I know. When can I leave? I'm going far away fo sho.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I woke up to a cat looking up to me, wanting to jump onto my bed. I swear Moe and my boyfriend are the same person. "I'll show affection sporadically..." :b


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello Mr. Warm Spring Sun!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm drained


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I dont give a **** i am going to break my diet today.._


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ugh...that is all.


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

It's always darkest just before it goes totally black.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ priceless.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, those are definitely butterflies.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

"Oh depression this is your best day ever!" - Patton Oswalt

Very True:blank


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm such a loser. Someone should make a documentary about my life.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im finally back to normal...no more paranoid thoughts 



KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm such a loser. Someone should make a documentary about my life.


youre not a loser, Kuma!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Should've got he number. Dammit.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting.
> 
> So I was the only one tonight who felt too uncomfortable to "let loose" in that environment, it's just not my thing, funny though how about 6 different people said to me "this really is not your place is it", I guess I made it obvious xD
> 
> ...


Stay true to yourself, Ospington!!! :b


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

way back in middle school I got the "gay" treatment alot, you know, where everyone bombards the single guys, who are mostly nerds/geeks/outcast with all kinds of gay jokes. Hell, I even got it in high school. Anyways, I was randomly checking out some of the people in middle school awhile ago on myspace and one of the guys identifies as bi-sexual. I just think its funny when a gay guy makes fun of others with gay jokes, I never even knew. I am strait by the way.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

somethinginthewind said:


> The urge to crawl under a rock and never see anybody again is rising. The only person I really want to see right now is under his own rock since its the middle of final exams. Today sucks! How do I turn it around? I'll have to make my own sunshine somehow. :idea


Awww, you look like a little ray of sunshine in your avatar!!! :squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kenny87 said:


> I am strait by the way.


:kiss


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been fooling myself,saying "I don't miss Norway" like I hate it or something,but the fact is that it doesn't have anything to do with Norway.I miss certain things about it,but what it comes down to is that I don't miss my life there or should I say the lack of a life.
While after I've come here I've actually started living(all though I do like it here for other reasons as well),and I'm afraid of going back to how I was.I really don't want to live like that anymore...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Invisible_girl said:


> I've been fooling myself,saying "I don't miss Norway" like I hate it or something,but the fact is that it doesn't have anything to do with Norway.I miss certain things about it,but what it comes down to is that I don't miss my life there or should I say the lack of a life.
> While after I've come here I've actually started living(all though I do like it here for other reasons as well),and I'm afraid of going back to how I was.I really don't want to live like that anymore...


You don't need to though, you can use what you have/will learn while being here and apply it when you go back home.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ospi said:


> You don't need to though, you can use what you have/will learn while being here and apply it when you go back home.


I know.I'm just afraid of how things will be after I come home.I think I have to do a lot of changes when I get back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Invisible_girl said:


> I know.I'm just afraid of how things will be after I come home.I think I have to do a lot of changes when I get back.


Yep, sure you will but they will be for the better I am sure, specially if you put into action what has helped improve you so much here.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dear Pour Habit,

Can you please make a new album...like now? I know, I know, I'm getting spoiled in June because Amity AND Against Me! are putting out new albums...butbut yours will be better..for sure. 

...I can dream.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

inna sense said:


> youre not a loser, Kuma!


:squeeze good to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, so after two weeks of sitting around and being online twelve hours a day it seems I lost the ability to study. I've been procrastinating for almost five hours now. 
This next week will be just _awesome_.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so ready to get out the door but you are taking forever! I woke up at 8AM because I expected us to be gone by now! C'mon, c'mon, c'mon, please. 
My eyebrows feel really smooth....


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I said last night that I wish I had a wedding to go to. This morning I woke up to an email inviting me to a wedding. I like how this works.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna ride up a mountain .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> I'm gonna ride up a mountain .


Can you do that in a big rig, G?


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

irishK said:


> I said last night that I wish I had a wedding to go to. This morning I woke up to an email inviting me to a wedding. I like how this works.


What a mysterious world.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

It's time for a Penny cartoon!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"You are startled upon discovering that a certain unruly hoodlum has irresponsibly discharged bullets from his firearm...actually...no, in reality this event never occurred, I created this falsehood to make you look foolish and cowardly, and found great success in doing so. "


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I spent too much time out in the sun. :stu I feel the dryness in my face.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed that! :lol


----------



## sprachlos (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder what a thought looks like :s


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I drove past a pub today called dirty dicks XD made ma laugh and liverpool street station is nicer than i remember.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

My Nipple is itchy.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I want to go to the Cereal Restaurant.

www.cereality.com


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I drove past a pub today called dirty d***s XD made ma laugh and liverpool street station is nicer than i remember.


so it turns out the D word isn't allowed on the forum, yet it isn't censored either?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I drove past a pub today called dirty dicks XD made ma laugh and liverpool street station is nicer than i remember.


Ah yes Dirty Dicks....a friend of mine in England always talks about how he spends many a night drunk in Dirty Dicks. I always get a laugh out of it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It depends on how it's used - I reversed the warning since it is the name of a pub. Did you read the PM?
It gets it confused with the diminutive name for Richard. :stu

:doh

Some days, being a moderator can be such a mess! :fall


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It depends on how it's used - I reversed the warning since it is the name of a pub. Did you read the PM?
> 
> :doh
> 
> Some days, being a moderator can be such a mess! :fall


I didn't know that, and yes i did read the pm


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It depends on how it's used - I reversed the warning since it is the name of a pub.


Its also my uncle's name. Wouldn't want to think you disliked Uncle Richard :mum


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

sda0 said:


> I want to go to the Cereal Restaurant.
> 
> www.cereality.com


That is _pretty _cool!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I really hate musicals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to call my mom.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

After I did hookah, I couldn't walk straight for a half hour. I think I was partially drunk


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you tomorow, maybe if i think of you i won't be so scared


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I _need_ a yummy dessert. I really do! PLEASE! GIVE ME A YUMMY DESSERT!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

maybe I'll just buy a plant.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm....leftovers tonight! Don't feel like cooking.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I _need_ a yummy dessert. I really do! PLEASE! GIVE ME A YUMMY DESSERT!


I have leftover Pineapple upside down cake that I made earlier... turned out really moist and yummy and it even has cherries in the middle of the pineapple rings.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

caflme said:


> I have leftover Pineapple upside down cake that I made earlier... turned out really moist and yummy and it even has cherries in the middle of the pineapple rings.


Mmmm...I love pineapple upside down cake!!! How did your get-together go?


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Today is the tomorrow I worried about yesterday.. _


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

caflme said:


> I have leftover Pineapple upside down cake that I made earlier... turned out really moist and yummy and it even has cherries in the middle of the pineapple rings.


 I haven't had pineapple upside down cake in a very long time!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Can you do that in a big rig, G?


Yes, but that wasn't the plan lol. 


irishK said:


> the slopes are closed GnR


I found some snow :yes.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> Mmmm...I love pineapple upside down cake!!! How did your get-together go?


It went well, the timing was off on a few things so I had to do a few reheats (the mashed potatoes) but the ribeye steaks and bbq chicken legs I cooked turned out perfect, as did the green bean casserole and the stir fry veggies, I made two kinds of cheesy garlic bread and ended up making regular and garlicy mashed potatoes (as I was afraid I'd not made enough).

All 10 people ate well and were stuffed... they enjoyed the dessert too. They were content with me being in and out... they all ate outside at tables and I ate inside... they seemed to understand and were just happy to be invited and that I was as sociable as I could be. I was reminded that I had not cooked for them all in almost two years - I didn't realize it had been that long.

Doing this is one way I can jar myself out of myself and try to focus on others irl. It is so hard but the gratification of knowing I've done something good that everyone enjoys makes me motivated to do more and keeps me 'out there'. I'm always so nervous the food won't turn out right - but it always does - or so they say.

I had to light my gas grill with a lighter though... could not find my long one and the flint thingy/push button doesn't work anymore. So I found a twig and lit it on fire and was really nervous lighting the grill that way... it didnt' POOF as bad as I expected and it was a rather long twig.

Just happy now that it is over as I am exhausted and about to go to bed soon.

Thanks for asking PttW

Hope all is well with you too.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yay, flights out of Rome via Dubai not cancelled! :clap

EDIT: Just landed!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

If it happens, I will say no.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Tis true!!!!!!!!

Everyone at work seems flat out, tis crazy here.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm really not sure what to do.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I drove past a pub today called dirty dicks XD made ma laugh and liverpool street station is nicer than i remember.


I thought that would only be funny here.... see this link... it is an actual restaurant here on Panama City Beach, Florida.

http://www.dirtydickscrabs.com/


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, it works. too bad i can still see the name. oh well.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

When in doubt, drink tequila. Thank you for the burn~~


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I met some nice people this weekend,but now I just feel bad about it.Why??I should feel happy about it,it was a huge step for me,but all I can think of is that they hate me.(I'm trying to tell myself that they don't,it's unrealistic,but it's just stuck in my mind atm)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's not my ****ing fault.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Been feeling kinda blah all week.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

epril said:


> Been feeling kinda blah all week.


Oh, me tooo! Even though it's only Monday...I'm sure my blah will be allllll week.

My arms feel kind of jelly-like...have you had that? At least I can type properly.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Wasn't I meant to call someone...oh ****. hahhahaa.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hahhahhah. did you klnow...i ,ove everyne herr!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And Berry's Tequila kicks in xD

Feel better peeps!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

HI OSPI. i love youuuuuuuu.  im ogihg to sit ob you next meet hehehehhe


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> hahhahhah. did you klnow...i ,ove everyne herr!!





strawberryjulius said:


> HI OSPI. i love youuuuuuuu.  im ogihg to sit ob you next meet hehehehhe


:teeth

You *love* Ospi but you only *wuv* me? :cry


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

time to contact a doctor me thinks :blank


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> HI OSPI. i love youuuuuuuu.  im ogihg to sit ob you next meet hehehehhe


You wee drunken one!!! :boogieTequila is dangerous!!! :wife


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> hahhahhah. did you klnow...i ,ove everyne herr!!


It's getting hot in herrrrrrrr!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh god, I did the stupidest thing.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh god, I did the stupidest thing.


Drunk texting??
Drunk dialing??


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh god, I did the stupidest thing.


Did you jump into your neighbour's pool in yer "birthday suit" after necking all the tequila?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> time to contact a doctor me thinks :blank


I hope everything's ok :squeeze



strawberryjulius said:


> Oh god, I did the stupidest thing.


Do tell!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Did you jump into your neighbour's pool in yer "birthday suit" after necking all the tequila?


Did YOU?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> Drunk texting??
> Drunk dialing??


How about sending nudes to a possible employment place when you're mean to send it to someone else? hahhahha. Oh ****.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> How about sending nudes to a possible employment place when you're mean to send it to someone else? hahhahha. Oh ****.


YOU DIDN'T!!!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dear Monday,

Nobody likes you

Love from friday.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I hope everything's ok :squeeze
> 
> Do tell!


thanks tut


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> How about sending nudes to a possible employment place when you're mean to send it to someone else? hahhahha. Oh ****.


I don't know whether I should feel sorry for you or high five you. Maybe a mid air hugfive?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> How about sending nudes to a possible employment place when you're mean to send it to someone else? hahhahha. Oh ****.


Did you really do that? Oh dear. I would just hide from that particular company for the rest of my life.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ummm... so i'm in uni right now and it's not so bad. I didn't get the brief i wanted because i got here late  but i still might be able to, if someone doesn't show up, the teacher even said she would love for me to do her brief


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

So my friend gave me some Dexedrine and Vyvanse as "penance" for blowing off yet another French study session. I just took two of the Vyvanse, and it just now occurred to me to check the dosage. I just took 120 mg. This might get interesting.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

A witch-looking hag woman was laughing hysterically and hitting an old tree with a broken golf club (or something of the like).
I was afraid she was gearing up to beat me with it.
I said to myself, "This can't be real...I'm dreaming!"
Then I flew into the sky with gold light/dust all around.
And that is all I remember. :sus


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Dear Monday,
> 
> Nobody likes you
> 
> Love from friday.


:nw


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

promise me youll stop making me fall and ill promise to stop trying to get back up


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> ummm... so i'm in uni right now and it's not so bad.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> ummm... so i'm in uni right now and it's not so bad. I didn't get the brief i wanted because i got here late  but i still might be able to, if someone doesn't show up, the teacher even said she would love for me to do her brief


well it turns out the tutor really likes me and she even said 'i want you to do my project' so i hoped i'd get it, then when someone else backed out i was the first person she came to


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I still can't tell my left from my right without making L and J signs with my fingers the L bring my left side :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Dear Monday,
> 
> Nobody likes you
> 
> Love from friday.


I am quite the other way round lol!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish I had more exciting/positive things to talk about.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

She asked me to come with her to donate blood! *swoon*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish the half-asleepness would not arrive for another five hours or so.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I am hungry.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

1,000 posts!!

I thought I was gonna hit that mark in a few days, not _to_day.

whoops it's 1,001 now.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Going to kickboxing with this headache is going to be interesting. I'm going to rate my chances of completely missing a kick and falling on my bum at around 83%. Oh boy!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mmmm heating things to 700 deg C. I do like what I do.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

These onion burn so much! But burn so good!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> mmmm heating things to 700 deg C. I do like what I do.


BAKE darnit.....BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE! :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have so much learning to do in the next 12 hours. SO MUCH.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

˙sʎɐp ǝsǝɥʇ uʍop ǝpısdn sı ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring.........atissue, atissue we all fall down???


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

irishK said:


> This game sucks. Why is Luongo on the bench?


 Deep breaths lol :afr. I don't really get it either, only the last goal was iffy. Still four goals tho.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That dude helped you win the Olympics and he's on the bench?!?!?!?!
I don't even follow hockey and I recognize that name :lol.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

No man seriously this game is ridiculous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, it's not Hockey Night, so it's not the same.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ ridiculously good? are they still playing the la kings and losing?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, it's not Hockey Night, so it's not the same.


 lol.


lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ ridiculously good? are they still playing the la kings and losing?


 Quiet you.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Bull**** calls. No goal? The Kings haven't been impressive since Robitaille and Gretzky. This game makes me even more depressed.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

irishK said:


> Bull**** calls. No goal?


 Toronto has their head up their ***. It should be five four.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yea they are impressive. go kings!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eh I dunno what's going on.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

worst.nightmare.ever. 

i shouldn't have read that article about the brains of psychopaths.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I dreamed I inhaled a thimble. It was probably just a wayward finger, though.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I dreamed I inhaled a thimble. It was probably just a wayward finger, though.


:lol Hopefully your own?

-----------

My dad is so grumpy and miserable. He should go on 'Grumpy Old Men'. Except he's not enough of a good sport to make light of the fact that's he's grumpy.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dammit. That's the 3rd night in a week that I dreamed aboot being chaased around the country by a wee billy-goat.
I get the impression that he's not a very nice billy-goat. Because he's trying to kill me!

He looks like this wee dude here like:


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It's becoming ever more clear to me that I can't avoid writing for much longer. I've been afraid of setting my words to paper for years now, but they are simply going to ruin me if I don't let them out. Avoidance, here as elsewhere, is devilishly comfortable, but it fails to satisfy on all counts. The desire to create is a strange beast.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Yay Creativity.

Also: DANCE MY PUPPETS DANCE.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tomorrow is going to be so awkward, but I have no other choice in the matter.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, this probably isn't going to go down well, but I'm pretty sure I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm using sickness to justify procrastination. and drinking litres of tea.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

My essay is going to suck balls.If I get a C I will be happy..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This all nighter is going relatively well so far, at 2am.

I can do eeeeet!

Five more hours!

Coca cola! Sugar! Ice cream! Caffeine! Go go go!


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

I want something good to happen.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Next time my iPod asks me to name it, I'm going to christen it 'Titanic' and then sync it.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Dammit. That's the 3rd night in a week that I dreamed aboot being chaased around the country by a wee billy-goat.
> I get the impression that he's not a very nice billy-goat. Because he's trying to kill me!


Interesting. Last week I dreamt that my workmate was a llama and I accidentally let him out and he escaped from work. :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> Interesting. Last week I dreamt that my workmate was a llama and I accidentally let him out and he escaped from work. :afr


Hmmm, llama's and billy-goats... Looks like we're both losing the plot Tweeds! Wohooo! Tis good to be mad! :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this has been the best day I've had in a long, long time. 

but also the most disappointing.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Dammit. That's the 3rd night in a week that I dreamed aboot being chaased around the country by a wee billy-goat.
> I get the impression that he's not a very nice billy-goat. Because he's trying to kill me!
> ...





Tweedy said:


> Interesting. Last week I dreamt that my workmate was a llama and I accidentally let him out and he escaped from work. :afr


One of you did have that dream. The other was simply too drunk to remember that the goat was real. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> One of you did have that dream. The other was *simply too drunk to remember that the goat was real*. :b


hahaha, aye, that does sound like me alright!!!!! :yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

baaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't like humid weather.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

If I have to look at ONE MORE picture of a fly with legs growing out of it's head I am going to puke.

When you've been staring at them for hours they actually look pretty revolting.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm _pretty _sure if I were a stoner, I wouldn't choose the day of Hitler's birth as my holiday. There are lots of other days. And who needs another holiday anyway? Like no one....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> It's becoming ever more clear to me that I can't avoid writing for much longer. I've been afraid of setting my words to paper for years now, but they are simply going to ruin me if I don't let them out. Avoidance, here as elsewhere, is devilishly comfortable, but it fails to satisfy on all counts. The desire to create is a strange beast.


If anyone should be writing, it's you. And we're all still waiting for races-down-street-naked-in-a-runaway-shopping-cart-guy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My hair's getting loooooong. I'd forgotten how blonde I am. :um Literally, that is... :teeth


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

My mother winks a lot when she's drunk. It'd be humorous if it didn't weird me out.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My heart is racing but I'm not anxious and I'm sitting down. Doesn't feel so good. :/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i was born and grew up in the most mind-numbing spirit-crushing ****hole on this planet. the first eighteen years of my life will be wasted here.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i was born and grew up in the most mind-numbing spirit-crushing ****hole on this planet. the first eighteen years of my life will be wasted here.


Doesn't sound good mate. All ya do is try to make the best of it in the meantime.

BUT then when you can leave, you should leg it to Dublin. I'll give you a heads-up aboot where you can find a leprechaun and we'll dye yer bonce ginger and get you on the Guinness....
... if ya want like :yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

leonardess said:


> And we're all still waiting for races-down-street-naked-in-a-runaway-shopping-cart-guy.


Did I never post that photo? I'll have to see if I can dredge it up then.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Doesn't sound good mate. All ya do is try to make the best of it in the meantime.
> 
> BUT then when you can leave, you should leg it to Dublin. I'll give you a heads-up aboot where you can find a leprechaun and we'll dye yer bonce ginger and get you on the Guinness....
> ... if ya want like :yes


Aww, thanks :boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

At long last, I finally get the house to myself for a little bit. House party at njodis'!!!!!!

...


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

weed + good music = a beautiful mood.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm going to leave this site soon, I know many people say
> This and it sounds dumb but it's consuming my time and I honestly feel
> That I'm socializing on here more than I do in real life. And I realized that
> It's not pushing me a step forward, it's pulling me a step behind. =\


No, don't leave, but I can understand what you mean though. I tend to spend a lot of time on here too, trying to cope with other people that suffer with the same conditions we have. People here are really nice and are a joy to have. Do what you feel is right, but still many people will miss you.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

He always tells me to not be scared of the emotion, to open up. I opened up twice today. Both times it didn't go positively. Now I'm not scared of the emotion...I'm scared that he doesn't have the emotion anymore. I hate relationships and I'm not even in one. Is it too much to want the realistic fantasy? Is it really that stupid? I don't wanna say that it is, but the Universe is not being kind to the idea.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

To double major or not to double major? That is the question.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

laura024 said:


> To double major or not to double major? That is the question.


Lol, I saw something like that on someones facebook but double major was replaced with "go pre-med"


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

many people unwind with a beer when they come home...
i take an energy drink, weird or what?
i guess i'm more into the upper than the downer feeling.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_will someone kill me so i dont have to go to work tommorrow?_ :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I always finish unpacking and setteling in just as I have to pack up and do it all again! Gahhh Im finally starting to feel like this is home... Funny how that is :/


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:group


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sick of drawing feathers, beaks and bird feet! Ugh!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah here, I can't take much more of this. Does ANYONE have any tips to help me stop dreaming aboot being chased around Ireland by an aggressive Billy-Goat?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel really frustrated.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dub16 said:


> Ah here, I can't take much more of this. Does ANYONE have any tips to help me stop dreaming aboot being chased around Ireland by an aggressive Billy-Goat?


Let him catch you and see what he wants. Maybe you dropped something that he is trying to return.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, **** it. I can't do anything right according to you.

Also, the scans for Honey and Clover are finally up. Yay!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Shine on you crazy diamond!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Karma working its magic again, haha.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Gargled. Took my regular supplements. Took medicine. I should be OK for the day, right? Yeah...totally...please? Because I don't lose my voice.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I remember to take my meds!!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That's right, carry on licking everyone else's arse and pretending that I don't exist.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That's the stupidest ringtone I've ever heard.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

MMmmmmm - first morning cup of coffeee....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm..headache..


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmm your new avatar :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the number of my profile views ends in "666"!!! mwahahaha!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

People are good to me today


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Bah..I had one those days today.It's a day where I can't stand being around people and they just annoy me.It's nice to escape into my own world on days like that.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

GACK! Cleavi (combination of butt cleavage stuffed into levis) in the office!! Where are my smelling salts so i can rub them into my eyes!!!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

leonardess said:


> the number of my profile views ends in "666"!!! mwahahaha!


I just ruined that special moment for you :b Lovely peach background though, I must say!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aw. I am no longer evile. but yes, nice background, thanks!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leonardess said:


> GACK! Cleavi (combination of butt cleavage stuffed into levis) in the office!! Where are my smelling salts so i can rub them into my eyes!!!


Just say no to CRACK!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i drove past a pub today called the c*ck inn, i laughed XD


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

> i drove past a pub today called the c*ck inn, i laughed XD


At the store I work at we have a soup down the ethnic isle called cock soup, must be tasty, it's just not my type of soup:um


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i drove past a pub today called the c*ck inn, i laughed XD


There are so many Cock Inns where I live! I'm glad I'm not the only one who laughs everytime they see one. :teeth

---------

Damn, this is good carbonara. Even if I do say so myself. Yes, I am eating my dinner whilst browsing SAS.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know how I will be punished for this, but it's worth it:

There was a takeaway near my house called "Poon's Kitchen".


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Today is the kind of day where I am actually awake, but realize I have nothing to do and so get bummed out and want to go back to bed.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

cmr said:


> Today is the kind of day where I am actually awake, but realize I have nothing to do and so get bummed out and want to go back to bed.


I hate that, I also hate when I have everything to do and I get bummed out and still want to go back to bed. Grrrrr..... oh, hi!....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I crashed last night ..... that must be why I am so awake today!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

caflme said:


> I hate that, I also hate when I have everything to do and I get bummed out and still want to go back to bed. Grrrrr..... oh, hi!....


Yeah, that too! :yes


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

who would've thought that trying to draw something from a news story would be so hard


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I miss CrashMedicate and whiteWhale.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I passed this girl I sort of like in the corridor today and we exchanged greetings, mine was more of an inconprehensable blurb that sounded like "murningniceday yea!" But hey it's all in the body language right? No that's wrong I fail


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel like I've been stepped on by a giant.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

where are the mods when you need em??!!?! :um:afr


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Seeing jaysean and Jason derulo tonight!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I wish I stayed home today_


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Ever see a trucker with tears in his eyes...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Indigo Flow said:


> where are the mods when you need em??!!?! :um:afr


Sorry - I was in the closet

( prepareing it for drywall)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

GnR said:


> Ever see a trucker with tears in his eyes...


No but I've seen a room full of oil roughnecks cry during a sad movie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Holy crap! Those pics are incredible.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What a week this has been. Month, even. Jeeeez! Emotional blender if I've ever experienced one.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ Holy crap! Those pics are incredible.


Amazing pictures... totally awesome!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Sorry - I was in the closet
> 
> ( prepareing it for drywall)


sok you are forgiven


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahhh, ****. Thanks for that dream. I'm not meant to care. >_>


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Nothing really matters, anyone can see. Nothing really matters, to me.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I am more nervous than a cat in a room full of rocking chairs _


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

trancediva88 said:


> _I am more nervous than a cat in a room full of rocking chairs _


That saying has always made me giggle... thanks for the laugh... I always picture a whole room full of poor puddy cats and old ladies crocheting in rocking chairs... sick twisted thoughts that I have.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

caflme said:


> That saying has always made me giggle... thanks for the laugh... I always picture a whole room full of poor puddy cats and old ladies crocheting in rocking chairs... sick twisted thoughts that I have.


_hahahah you are welcome! I never heard it until I moved to the south 4 years ago lol!!_


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am going to see Joseph and the Amazing Colour Dreamcoatttttttt. For the second time in two weeks. Love itttt.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Seeing jaysean and Jason derulo tonight!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


Awesome, have fun!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Awesome, have fun!


Thanx I did! The concert was amazing!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All of a sudden I _really_ want some KFC macaroni salad.

grr.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to watch what I eat.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

i give up


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I miss you alot, I wish you were here.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

This is autumn?ha ha..28 C and sun..Not _really_ what I'm used to.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

GnR said:


> Nothing really matters, anyone can see. Nothing really matters, to me.


Oh Freddie!


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

*I can sizzle like bacon*

I can sizzle like bacon, 
I am made with an egg, 
I have plenty of backbone, but lack a good leg, 
I peel layers like onions, but still remain whole,
I can be long, like a flagpole, yet fit in a hole,

What am I?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sara01 said:


> I can sizzle like bacon
> 
> I can sizzle like bacon,
> I am made with an egg,
> ...


Tiger Woods?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw, we can't play games together tonight!? Sigh.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Aw, we can't play games together tonight!? Sigh.


never mind that. Have you picked oot yer green suit fer this wedding or whaa?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wait, who's wearing the polka dot bikini then??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ I don't, mine sag. Freeboobin ftw.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> never mind that. Have you picked oot yer green suit fer this wedding or whaa?


Can't afford it. Maybe I'll get some leaves to cover up my unsavouries.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ew, OK, I vote all creepers stay off the Internet. You can have your porn but you are not allowed to communicate with anyone. Just nasty...I don't like you...at all.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Go away spiders!!! Leave me alone!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ireland has now officially got the highest government deficit level in Europe! Wohooo!!!!!

We are top of the league!! See, we never do anything by halves. This is the first time we have come first in anything apart from Eurovision!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Since when was Hong Kong part of Germany? :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sara01 said:


> *I can sizzle like bacon*
> 
> I can sizzle like bacon
> 
> ...


I don't know, but thanks to you i'm going to have breakfast at the restaurant and order some eggs, bacon, sausages, taters, toasts and a nice coffee.
Breakfast of champions


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Logan X said:


> I don't know, but thanks to you i'm going to have breakfast at the restaurant and order some eggs, bacon, sausages, taters, toasts and a nice coffee.
> Breakfast of champions


Yeah - that post made me think the same thing lol.... but then my niece and her daughter showed up with Krispy Kreme donuts.... ha, I didn't even hav e to leave my house... YAY!!!! So now I'm full on coffee and KK glazed and KK bavarian cream filled and no longer need to leave the house to go get breakfast.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

sara01 said:


> *I can sizzle like bacon*
> 
> I can sizzle like bacon,
> I am made with an egg,
> ...


A snake?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

did i just fall off the wagon because i ate more than half of that rum cake?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Eight months behind. Three weeks to go.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

every decision in my life has been made out of fear. i need something else to live for.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well that was a long 3 days.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Well that was a long 3 days.


it sure was, welcome back. Too bad you couldn't come to my rescue though :b What a bad husband you are!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just got back from boxing event thing in london, one of the men sitting on my table owns his own adult film company. My dad and him exchanged numbers XD maybe i can become a pornstar afterall! jk

And then as i was leaving, a table of 40/50-something year old men asked me to stay there with them :/


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Well that was a long 3 days.


Welcome back! :yay :kiss


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Jaysean touched my hand last night


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg omg omg, I have to go to this mandatory thing for class in a couple minutes, and there's gonna be groups of people there, and I have to walk to the location so there are gonna be lots of people staring at me as I'm walking towards them!!!!!!

And there's also the possibility that that guy who I stared at, that guy who's creeped out by me, that guy who's _avoided_ me, there's the chance that he'll be there! And I have to find my class, what if he's standing next to my class, I don't wanna be anywhere near him, I'll have a ****ing panic attack, I'll 
*
FREAK

 OUT!

*god, I'm already feeling the nerves, I'm already feeling them, I'm already feeling them*
*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Is it fair to conclude that if you have never been loved by a single person (except maybe one parent) after 30 years of living, you are, in fact, unlovable? Maybe that's a logical fallacy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Formspring is fun. I'd love to know who asked me 'if there was a crisis in the gumdrop village would you make out with a smurf to make it all better?'



Deathinmusic said:


> Is it fair to conclude that if you have never been loved by a single person (except maybe one parent) after 30 years of living, you are, in fact, unlovable? Maybe that's a logical fallacy.


You are not unlovable. :squeeze


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

My life's not perfect, but I love it anyway.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

oh potato


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Formspring is fun. I'd love to know who asked me 'if there was a crisis in the gumdrop village would you make out with a smurf to make it all better?'
> 
> You are not unlovable. :squeeze


I totally agree - double up on that hug from me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sometimes this website makes me feel really weird and bad. I don't know why.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Sometimes this website makes me feel really weird and bad. I don't know why.


Aww... :hug just stay away from the negative threads


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Aww... :hug just stay away from the negative threads


Thanks Firecrotch :squeeze :b

It's not that, I don't usually read the negative threads. I just sometimes get this overwhelming sense of... rejection maybe? I feel permanently excluded, even when no one's actually done anything to exclude me. I think it's a feeling that developed because of bullying and rejection as a child, and it's stuck with me. I still have nightmares about the person/people that bullied me _12 years ago_. :| Sorry for whinging, I just felt like getting this out.

----------------

Work tomorrow. Boo.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks tutliputli and caflme. I appreciate it and I really want to believe you're right. Sometimes it's just not easy.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I just got outta class, and for the past 2 classes, pretty much the whole class has been a critique and I said NOT ONE word, nothing, nothing.

Everybody said at least one thing, and I stayed SILENT the whole time, for both classes, BOTH.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

OMG it's almost 5PM...how'd that happen!?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Prakas said:


> Go away spiders!!! Leave me alone!!!


I agree!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

TGIF!!! Camping this weekend yiew!!!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't wait to leave this place and get to the jazz club.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

it stays light out so late for spring. so it always feels early. still getting used to it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^I love that, much better than getting dark around 6 o'clock.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel confused, yet again!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What to do, what to do.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sigh. Here we go again..


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Parvati :nw


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh dear, a colleague just pulled out the "reecey-poo" nick. As so it begins.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

That, was a healthy looking turd - was a lot of variety in that one.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just went out and watched a baseball game in the park. I feel good


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Started the day with new life - helped deliver 8 healthy puppies via C-section - and ended it in death - dog sick with a bacterial infection died on the table and an old dog with cancer was euthanized. Sunrise, sunset.  R.I.P. Danny & Thai.


Aw.  At least they're out of their pain now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feel new muscles in my legs after running tonight - I was ready to rid myself of bad energy. A harder-than-usual run would do the trick!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

=(


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cya on Tuesday SAS


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Cya on Tuesday SAS


Hmm...*sets up traps in Ospi's room for when he comes back.

Hey, this is what sisters are for!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Random thought of the early morning hours:
1. I can not sleep darn nap!
2. I am so happy I found a place to move  & cool roommates
3. I am dieing to cut my hair it is just way too long
4. I really really really want to go shopping at IKEA for random things!!!!
Good morning and good night SAS!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Oh dear, a colleague just pulled out the "reecey-poo" nick. As so it begins.


Isn't that sweet! He likes you!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hope you're ok, Ms. WineKitty.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the weekend off AND I bought new bubblebath and a scented candle. Aw yeah! Let the relaxation begin!!! :boogie


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Oh dear, a colleague just pulled out the "reecey-poo" nick. As so it begins.


I call you Reece's Pieces! :teeth


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't wanna go to school! I wanna dance by myself! No! :mum


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel good this morning. The birds are singing and the house is quiet. I settled a matter last night that had been really weighing me down. It's sad when something most people feels is so wrong really is the right thing to do. In the end you are the only one that matters when it comes to conscience... no one else gets a vote because you are the only one you have to live with and you are the only one that has to be able to sleep at night.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ow, my head..


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I bought 37 albums today. (Cd's that is). Time to get back into my music properly.
Ordered them all online. The post-man is gonna think I've finally gone looney!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy crap, Dub!!! That's a lot of music.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good night of sleep. Tax return hit my account. Friday. Payday. This might actually end up being a good Friday.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> I call you Reece's Pieces! :teeth


I call him son :teeth or, that guy that once had a really cool beard but then he shaved it off 



sda0 said:


> Good night of sleep. Tax return hit my account. Friday. Payday. This might actually end up being a good Friday.


You'd better buy me something nice!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

many of those have as much wit and sophistication as the denouement of an Archie and Jughead comic.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> Holy crap, Dub!!! That's a lot of music.


Aye, I think i got a wee bit carried away like. I'm such a numpty-head. If anyone needs Dub16 to call roond to their gaff and do a bit of DJ'ing then now would be a good time ta ask


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't do this for another 50+ years.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god

"Touching the collarbone. When a man touches his collarbone while speaking, or being spoken too, it signals insecurity. This subconscious movement is unusual for men. *However, when women touch their collarbone it indicates stress*"

it indicates stress!? It indicates *****ing* _stress_?! oh my god, I'm _that_ transparent, are you ****ting me?? _really_?! _really_?!:|:|:afr:afr

I went on a field trip with my class in the morning, and I noticed that I kept touching my collarbone throughout the _whole time_ that we were in the museum, and that's not the first time I've noticed myself doing that, I've done it other times too, other days, etc, I don't know, I just like touching my collarbone, it's something that I do sometimes, I think I find it comforting, but today, I had my fingers around my collarbone during almost the _entire_ field trip and I couldn't help noticing that people like the TA noticed as well, cuz it _is_ a pretty specific unique movement, so anyways, I just Googled "body language hand on collarbone" and that is what I found.

I mean, was I feeling a bit anxious about the field trip?, yeah, obviously, so I kinda stuck to myself; prior to entering the museum, and during, yeah, I was feeling a bit anxious but I didn't realize that my hand on my collarbone was an indicator of that!!!!!

I hate that I'm so transparent, I hate that I'm that anxious


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh my God!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I really want to know who this guy is who keeps leaving questions on my formspring :sus


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Lol, no kidding. I took a look at it and my guess is you can at least narrow it down to a 13 - 16 year old male, with no girlfriend.


lol oh that made me laugh :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

At any given point in time, when u know u're doing the best possible things for yourself, why should meeting social norms matter?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And THAT, is never, EVER going to happen again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So, apparently in the series finale of ALF, he gets captured by the "Alien Task Force" so that they can "see how it responds to intense heat, freezing cold, high voltage, toxic substances, pain, sleep deprivation, inoculation, and, of course, dissection."

What a lovely family comedy. wtf? :lol :no


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

What does it mean if I touch other people's collarbones? Is the meaning different if the sex of said collarbone owner is one or t'other? I'm guessing one means a date; another means a restraining order.

I tend to touch my throat a lot when I'm nervous or stressed. It's obvious because it's been pointed out to me by others over many years. eh, oh well. I'm a throat toucher.



letitrock said:


> oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god
> 
> "Touching the collarbone. When a man touches his collarbone while speaking, or being spoken too, it signals insecurity. This subconscious movement is unusual for men. *However, when women touch their collarbone it indicates stress*"
> 
> ...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel....another serious blog coming on. Perhaps if I apply direct pressure....

maybe a different one first.....I'm in a nostalgic mood.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I tend to touch my throat a lot when I'm nervous or stressed. It's obvious because it's been pointed out to me by others over many years. eh, oh well. I'm a throat toucher.


Ha! Me too! I pass my hand up and down my throat a lot when I'm nervous or stressed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to have someone else touch my throat for a change. I like to be touched. Particularly anywhere in Washington.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

so sleepy...but it's not late enough to go to bed yet


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Back under 38. WHAT THE HELL. Ugh.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's really difficult to get certain things done when you know you're moving in a few months.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

pill feels like it's stuck in my throat


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't find being called physically attractive flattering, **** off.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

^^ SJ I like your new avatar.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's leechblock time. Bye honey-buns. <3


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

fingertips said:


> pill feels like it's stuck in my throat


ffffff it's horrible! make it go away :<


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

fingertips said:


> ffffff it's horrible! make it go away :<


I used to have that happen EVERY SINGLE TIME I took Klonopin.

I found that eating a piece of bread then having a glass of water helped.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

my plan is to drill a hole in my skin down into the oesophagus and pull the offending object out with a pair of tweezers.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Can anyone feel more shi*ty than this?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm suddenly worried about my collarbone.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm suddenly worried about my collarbone.


*bad touch*


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

That msn conersation last night was pretty good...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do yee think maybe if we all went skinny dipping together, it would sort us all oot?

OR, if we all got naked and rode giraffes together in a race?

Think aboot it. Tis bound to have some sort of beneficial effect.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

What would it be like if we were all 30 years old??


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

**** yeah no ****ing emails no ****ing phone calls. **** you all mother****ers


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

my jif to go has arrived! 

now for the awkward questions from my parents...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

What does it mean if your abstract artwork comes out looking vaginal? seriously


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> my jif to go has arrived!
> 
> now for the awkward questions from my parents...


eh, no awkward questions just "oh i'd like a holiday in california" :blank:clap


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's too quiet in here...:um


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> my jif to go has arrived!
> 
> now for the awkward questions from my parents...


:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Why was nubly was permanently banned?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ eh??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

letitrock said:


> What does it mean if your abstract artwork comes out looking vaginal? seriously


It means you will be highly successful.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Those breakfast sausages uke


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I want to dance with somebody.

Bye.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

stop with the farmville request please.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

There's something at this very moment that would satisfy me. If I could just find out what and where it is...


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

My Hedgie still needs a name, and he's not a fan of his new cage... :um



quiet0lady said:


> Our new neighbor moving in looks like Santa Claus!! Yesss! :clap


Better behave yourself!!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> My Hedgie still needs a name, and he's not a fan of his new cage... :um


oh cool, so you did end up getting a hedgehog, nice


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> My Hedgie still needs a name, and he's not a fan of his new cage... :um


You should start a thread to get ideas for a name - lol. Is it male or female?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Does Wendy's still serve chicken, as in drumsticks and breasts and stuff??


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Gravedigger; 
when you dig
my grave,
please make it shallow
so that I 
can feel
the
rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

letitrock said:


> Does Wendy's still serve chicken, as in drumsticks and breasts and stuff??


breasts, yes; drumsticks, I don't think they ever have.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Daft Punk dodododoooo.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Phoenix87 said:


> My Hedgie still needs a name!


Sonic, Knuckles?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome day at the beach 









(Cellphone Quality, apologies.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^Our beaches are better. :b

I can't remember the name of the sub teacher who had "industrial deafness." This sucks.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^Our beaches are better. :b


Mine has less box jellyfish and great whites


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Should I watch The Crazies? Maybe.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Wat the hell is up with all this rain??!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Chewing gum while peeling onions won't make you cry... Never new that!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Some people turn crazy and others are just born crazy...I was born crazy


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't feel like going to sleep tonight, just because.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I misspoke in a thread that was locked. I like Drew and think he has character, I meant his prescence is not heavy or too often on the boards like the former owners. I think he is a nice person and has a lot of helpful threads and sections and has made the moderation easier to deal with. Many of us are thankful for this board that he maintains


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Evil, when you become evil it feels good. Join me on the dark side.
Or just for the LOL of being evil :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feel bad for the families of people lost in the Yazoo City, MS tornado.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I am a sleepyson.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Ohhh man I'm out of it. Feels nice tho.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Chewing gum while peeling onions won't make you cry... Never new that!


Ooh! That's a good idea. I've also heard that holding a piece of bread in your mouth while you chop onions does the same thing - I like your idea better though!!! :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Feeling sick from milk consumption. Sigh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Feeling sick from milk consumption. Sigh.


well i hope the taste was worth it, whatever you had it in.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My REAL sister doesn't have milk in her house. Blame her!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

nubly was permanently banned? wow.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a breed of cat called the Munchkin!

It has little legs and I want one. NAO!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> nubly was permanently banned? wow.


:blank


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not so sure aboot that Munchkin cat Tweeds. He's a weird lookin muppet I reckon! 

Dobby is cuter than that!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Cute! (that was to Tweedy, not you Dub, :lol)

Okay..the mini-cats I'm trying to find are either a genetic mutation or a scam. Oh well. :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

At least MunchkinCat can't chase me in my dreams. :mum


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> At least MunchkinCat can't chase me in my dreams. :mum


Not with legs like that anyway!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^ Cute! (that was to Tweedy, not you Dub, :lol)


hahaha, aw I thought i was in there mate!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^ Cute! (that was to Tweedy, not you Dub, :lol)
> 
> Okay..the mini-cats I'm trying to find are either a genetic mutation or a scam. Oh well. :b


I hope you're not talking about those cats in bottles


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Not the cats in bottles, no. Like...actually small cats.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

_I _want a dik-dik.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
You win! I want one of those too. Also, dik-dik, teehee!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I like dik-diks too.

(now theres a sentence I never thought I'd say!)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^:lol

So apparently you CAN train cats to use a toilet, haha. What if I was busting to go and Moe was hogging it? I bet he'd do that. It'd be awkward to walk in on him too since he can't exactly close the door.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> _I _want a dik-dik.


I just had to look it up..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dik-dik

Fascinating...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^:lol
> 
> So apparently you CAN train cats to use a toilet, haha. What if I was busting to go and Moe was hogging it? I bet he'd do that. It'd be awkward to walk in on him too since he can't exactly close the door.


Boys ALWAYS hog toilets. :roll


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

"Dik-diks may live in places as varied as dense forest or open plain, but they must have good cover...*They will move when the grass grows too tall for them to see over*."

Ooh, you cute little dik-diks!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^d'awwww

"They’re smaller than a housecat, usually just over a foot tall, and if you scare them, they yell “dik dik dik” in a tiny voice"


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sperm, _whyyyyyyyyy?? this is gonna be embarrassing
_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Both people I live with have a severe contagious stomach flu. Great!!!!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Good Morning Hurley... You were awfully busy trying to escape your cage last night, but guess what?! You can't! Mwahaha!












njodis said:


> So, apparently in the series finale of ALF, he gets captured by the "Alien Task Force" so that they can "see how it responds to intense heat, freezing cold, high voltage, toxic substances, pain, sleep deprivation, inoculation, and, of course, dissection."
> 
> What a lovely family comedy. wtf? :lol :no


:shock Oh God, NOOOO ALF WHY??! 
I never saw the series finale, I always just assumed he stayed on earth and died of old age. This is horribly unnerving! lol


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

^^^ Awww, holy cuteness! I want one!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

njodis said:


> Both people I live with have a severe contagious stomach flu. Great!!!!


Best arm yourself with two cans of lysol, buy a lot of "no cooking necessary" food, and lock yourself in your room. Just spray those cans continuously whenever you leave your room!! LoL

Oh and maybe get a mask... Not a doctor mask, one of those industrial radiation masks. LoL

Drink Orange Juice, and good luck!! 

I'm joking about all that of course, but yeah... be careful, wash your hands often!! Good Luck!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

njodis said:


> Both people I live with have a severe contagious stomach flu. Great!!!!





Phoenix87 said:


> Oh and maybe get a mask... Not a doctor mask, one of those industrial radiation masks. LoL


you should be fine with something like this:


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

procrastination is my worst enemy


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

frustrated


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

:lol


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL, "brother has a tight psychological grip on junior."


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder if this will go well..I hope.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

HOLY ****, there are some ****ing weird people on tinychat, i just saw the most disturbing **** ever! :no


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> HOLY ****, there are some ****ing weird people on tinychat, i just saw the most disturbing **** ever! :no


please tell haha


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> please tell haha


You seriously dont want to know. Seriously.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

sda0 said:


> You seriously dont want to know. Seriously.


Tell me soda..Or i'll strangle you..better yet..i wont be your karoke buddy!:yes


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Tell me soda..Or i'll strangle you..better yet..i wont be your karoke buddy!:yes


PM me in chat or on messenger :afr


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

sda0 said:


> pm me in chat or on messenger :afr


oh my god
holy ****
thats so disturbing
gross
gross
gross


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> oh my god
> holy ****
> thats so disturbing
> gross
> ...


Sorry buddy, I warned ya


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Sorry buddy, I warned ya


Im still recovering ...:no


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

:squeeze


Emptyheart said:


> Im still recovering ...:no


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Sorry buddy, I warned ya


Will you tell me too? I'm intrigued!

I also want a Dik Dik. Sooooooooo cuuuuuteeeeee!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have issued eight warnings and four infractions in the last four days. :afr No wonder I am out of sorts these days,


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Am I the only person excited that the week has started again....... (waits for death threats)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I start my new job a week from tomorrow... I am ready for this week to be OVER!!!!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Stop procrastinating melissa. It's time to scrub the toilet!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to stand in the rain. I just want to step outside and stand in the rain, let all the little raindrops hit me over and over until someone drags me back inside.

But since I'm already sick, and my goal is to get better, I know this is not a realistic idea. I will be mad at myself later. I'll just listen and imagine it happening.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I did not just cry from this movie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woot back from epic adventure camping!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^Welcome back.

Sighhhhh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tomorrow is another day. So is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ always a good thing.
---

This song is AMOOOOOSING


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> Woot back from epic adventure camping!!!


Yay welcome back ! I seriously missed your avatar:b



Perfectionist said:


> Daft Punk dodododoooo.


Twenty four hours later and STILL ROCKINGGGG.

bowawaawaaaa.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Amen sista.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well that was a mistake. Shoulda stayed in tonight :/


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

That wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Another day missing you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> ^^ always a good thing.


Not when tomorrow is Monday.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

irishK said:


>


 Awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is a pretty cool poster. Mr. Luongo would be proud.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just realized how late it is :shock


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What is with the last few days and feeling like time is going super slow..... only 4pm wtf.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am not giving in and even giving him the chance to talk to me and bring me back into the never ending spiral. I am moving on.

Note: this post actually represents a really big event in my life.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

They're going to catch on to me some day...and they're going to try and stop me. It'll be sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm awake since 4am. Just woke up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep. Then had to get up at 6.30 for work. 

Ohh this is gonna be a long day.

The chances of me falling asleep with my head on the keyboard are pretty high.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Trust is really important.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I am not giving in and even giving him the chance to talk to me and bring me back into the never ending spiral. I am moving on.
> 
> Note: this post actually represents a really big event in my life.


Sounds like something pretty serious, it also sounds like you are taking charge in this situation. Looks like you made up your mind about something?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> I'm awake since 4am. Just woke up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep. Then had to get up at 6.30 for work.
> 
> Ohh this is gonna be a long day.
> 
> The chances of me falling asleep with my head on the keyboard are pretty high.


maybe go to your car partway through the day and take a nap? Less likely to be spotted sleeping


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sara01 said:


> maybe go to your car partway through the day and take a nap? Less likely to be spotted sleeping


Aye, I think I might try that.  
It's better than my previous plan, which involved sellotaping my eyelids open.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to re-fuel, just a little..


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I need to re-fuel, just a little..


how so?


----------



## Calliope (Apr 21, 2010)

I really regret going back to school :no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sara01 said:


> how so?


The food kind of fuel, but now my tummy hurts. Oh well.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


>


That wee fella looks like he's after having a hefty night oot on the town.
He needs a fry-up, and possibly some eye-drops. Looks a right state!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't tell if my eyes are irritated from sickness or because I may have gotten facial scrub in them...or maybe I'm tired...I don't know anything.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
They have sensitive eyes. Look at the poor wee fella. Someone's gone and used the flash on their camera on him. :| AND he has a eucalyptus leaf stuck up his nose.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


>


There's no point denying that I'd love a cuddle. Scratch off my shoulders if you will.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> AND he has a eucalyptus leaf stuck up his nose.


Tutlitputli put that leaf up his nose, and then she used the flash-camera on him! She was drunk at the time but still....


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> That wee fella looks like he's after having a hefty night oot on the town.
> He needs a fry-up, and possibly some eye-drops. Looks a right state!


He never made it home. Fell asleep in some bushes.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

mind_games said:


> He never made it home. Fell asleep in some bushes.


I heard he lost his phone, too. Oh wait, who are we talking about?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> He never made it home. Fell asleep in some bushes.





Tweedy said:


> I heard he lost his phone, too. Oh wait, who are we talking about?


 Am i related to that Koala Bear? He sounds like my kinda person!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I am not giving in and even giving him the chance to talk to me and bring me back into the never ending spiral. I am moving on.
> 
> Note: this post actually represents a really big event in my life.


Good for you!... Hang onto that - it is so hard but YOU CAN DO THIS!!!

Hugz


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i want to be given another chance.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

time to go, i guess.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Monday again? Not cool. Not cool at all.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Tutlitputli put that leaf up his nose, and then she used the flash-camera on him! She was drunk at the time but still....


I would NEVER do such a thing! :tiptoe

---------

This cake is so frigging good I want to eat the whole thing. But I better not.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i'm at work, watching my niece sleep 
such a hard job...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

can't sleep so i'm on the interbutts


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I need some kind of eyewear that prevents me from seeing attractive women that I can put on whenever I venture outside. This is getting to be unbearable.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

ok...now that i've wasted several hours of nothing...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I've wasted 12 hours playing poker and watching youtube vids on poker instead of writing that thing I said I'd have written by now. Awkward day ahead...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

About 2 hours on SAS, that's not so bad...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

caflme said:


> Good for you!... Hang onto that - it is so hard but YOU CAN DO THIS!!!
> 
> Hugz


Thank you! I'm trying 

Also, my attention span has died.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to play with legos again! I think I'm going to ask for a lego kit for my birthday haha, way random thought


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

woohoo i finally got into my work! i hope this feeling lasts because overwise im gonna fail


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Three exams this week. Great timing to get sick. :blank


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Three exams this week. Great timing to get sick. :blank


oh no I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

M.I.A's new video for Born Free is very interesting.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh god it's still kinda broken


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmm...elegant simplicity...I love it. from 3k lines of code to 300.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Team Fortress 2 time. Don't mind my lagging computer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My *45,000th* post! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> My *45,000th* post! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Show Off j/k


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> My *45,000th* post! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Holy Smokes! Is my math wrong or is that just about 25 posts per day every day for the past 5 years 2 months?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sda0 said:


> Holy Smokes! Is my math wrong or is that just about 25 posts per day every day for the past 5 years 2 months?


After that maths mistake you made awhile back, I wouldn't be trusting it xD


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jeez ONE TIME i get a number wrong by 13,000 and i never live it down!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I come off as such a jerk to people when I'm really anxious. If they only knew...:|


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

2 weeks and I get to see you


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Im too full... Ehhhh


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, who asked me about wiping on formspring? :wife 

Work time. Boohoo.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got Rick Roll'd again, is it wrong that i'm starting to like
the song? catchy :no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I need some kind of eyewear that prevents me from seeing attractive women that I can put on whenever I venture outside. This is getting to be unbearable.


I want one that filters out everyone thinner than me excluding little children. Luckily for me that won't be much of the population.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i'm in a somewhat good mood right now, i have a feeling i'll leave uni today feeling like ****!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm not liking me today.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh no, we have 2 perv rangers down  hahahaha no wonder

i miss you spatty


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i'm in a somewhat good mood right now, i have a feeling i'll leave uni today feeling like ****!


Aw.  Hopefully the somewhat good mood stays with you. :squeeze



fingertips said:


> i'm not liking me today.


But I like you and that's all that matters. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just walked to work in the morning sunshine. Feeling wide awake and pretty damn good.

I was all set to start singing a verse of "you are my sunshine my only sunshine.." when I remembered that I was neither drunk nor high. So I just kept me mouth shut


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

fingertips said:


> i'm not liking me today.


:mumTIPSY!!! Look at moieeeeeeee!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> oh no I hope you feel better soon!


Thanks! 

One down two more to go.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

New phone ordered!! woot. Also, bed.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i'm in a somewhat good mood right now, i have a feeling i'll leave uni today feeling like ****!


eh, i knew it. Well at least i don't feel like crying this time

Also im annoyed that my dad still thinks im 3 years old :mum


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Need to beddddddddddd.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Need to beddddddddddd.


:teeth


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Why are you reading this?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

shadowmask said:


> Why are you reading this?


Because it was there!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My tutors must think I'm a freak, was the only one who turned up today....my my its going to be the same for the rest of the week....


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

So restless!!!!!!!!! :bash


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i BET none of you know what a wimperg is.
whyyy do i have to learn this crap?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i BET none of you know what a wimperg is.
> whyyy do i have to learn this crap?


I bet its either a rare exotic bird, really yummy cocktail OR a German and Dutch word for a Gothic ornamental gable with tracery over windows or portals


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank god for spell check....


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oooooooouch


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I WILL come out of this stronger.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^ You will. 
100 %.
Hold on to the good times and say **** off to the bad.



***


Running in the rain is both beautiful and annoying


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

GnR said:


> I WILL come out of this stronger.


Thank you


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yesterday there were babes getting a tan outside and today it's snowing like there's no tomorrow...wtf?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Now I get what he was saying! He prefers the sporadic, inconsistent, emotional me over the balanced, structured me! Finally, real acceptance! At least I think it's real...I'd appreciate some real food, too. Oh yum, something real and hot and tasty to go in my stomach!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dang, IsoHunt got destroyed, apparently.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

GnR said:


> I WILL come out of this stronger.


yes u will, good attitude 
though i prob relate to it in a diff way, something i should stick to too.

i love the feeling of finding good new music. feels awesome.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Sometimes it is difficult to stay above the surface when so many currents attempt to take you down


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Life is so much harder than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been running on empty..


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm walking on sunshine and I have no reason to be, meh I'll just go with the flow


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Putting my hair into a ponytail actually makes me look more imposing, somehow.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yesterday someone *actually* showed me how to use a rubber date stamp. 
show me how to wipe my own *** why don't you.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think I've had too much coffee today.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

sometimes it's like i'm a ghost.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Best news story of all time?

http://www.nytimes.com/1990/06/11/w...ked-out-crew-holds-on-tight.html?pagewanted=1


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Feeling better every day.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

If there was only one answer, things would be a bit too simple.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

you never know, you never know, you never know


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ebay addiction


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Roast lamb, so good.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Mint jelly?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

darn - headache... I hate it when I wake up and have a headache before I even have a cup of coffee (I don't drink so there is no excuse for this - none at all).

edited to add: I rarely drink... and didn't last night


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't even care anymore. i just want this week to be over.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, a little furry thing has decided that my bed is his for tonight.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Somebody just brightened up my day!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So...hmm, how can I manoeuvre him without pissing him off? Maybe I just won't sleep tonight..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> So...hmm, how can I manoeuvre him without pissing him off? Maybe I just won't sleep tonight..


Do what I did with mine, shoelace dangling over edge of bed.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Do what I did with mine, shoelace dangling over edge of bed.


Unfortunately he won't respond to something like that these days..:b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ask him about his time in the war, old folk love doing that. He will be forced to go get his reading glasses as well thus freeing your bed!!!

I is silly


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I was goin through old photo albums earlier and found one of Seamus and is brother Larry. They fell oot after Larry got involved in Diamond Smugglin and pinned it on Seamus. Seamus got sent doon fer 4 years. 
Here's the pair back in happier times: (Seamus is the better lookin wan on da left)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

brain, please cooperate with me..


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I need to buy some wind chimes and put them in my backyard. I love that sound.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I need to buy some wind chimes and put them in my backyard. I love that sound.


me 2 luv it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the worst feeling the world is when your foot/leg falls asleep and you move it so the blood starts circulating again.

D:


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Some Things that are broken..can never be fixed.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I love how my dad tries to keep his temper under control only when it's convenient for him.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

How many times must i fix their computer?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

WTF why is it still broken


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I love how my dad tries to keep his temper under control only when it's convenient for him.


we have the same dad? lol



sda0 said:


> WTF why is it still broken





Emptyheart said:


> Some Things that are broken..can never be fixed.


lol, sorry soda :b

--------------

I just wanted to say i hate uni, and i think i may just drop out.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> lol, sorry soda :b


Hahahah, appropriate but ouch! I'd be disappointed if you didnt respond like this


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

How is dying an activity of daily living???


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Why is it always sunny during exam time?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so tired of being cold! I just wanna be warm...yeah, warm....


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I said I dont want to walk this earth 
If I gotta do it solo.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mmm cutting things with a laser.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> mmm cutting things with a laser.


lucky!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

mm... i have to be up in 4 hours, i'm going to bed good night!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I shared my bed with Moe last night. It's amazing how a little 4.9kg cat can take up HALF the bed. I moved him about 20 million times so I could actually have some space. It was also great when he decided that it was an appropriate time to lick and scratch himself at 3 in the morning. Sigh. But....he's so cute so I let him be annoying.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I HAVE HAD IT WITH THIS MUTHA****IN FORUM ON MY MUTHA****IN... computer. No, seriously, I can't take this place anymore, I'm so uninterested in posting and I see the same things on here all the time. It's nothing personal, no one is bothering me and it's not anything specific, I'm just gonna stay away from here for a while and try to be positive, which will probably result in much failure. In between regular teenage angst, my new meds and school, I'll try not to throw myself off a cliff. Goodbye.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Best of luck estelle! I expect you to return with success stories ^_^


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> mm... i have to be up in 4 hours, i'm going to bed good night!


Goodnight and good luck tomorrow!

-------

First time having a Boba Smoothie. Interesting creature.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Your rare, like mr.clean with hair.


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I have to go home soon? for three whole months? I never agreed to this "summer" thing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and now i'm really hungry. at 3.21am??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish I could change my username to "sack lunch"


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh my god this hummus. *This hummus*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Neon Genesis Evangelion is actually pretty damn good.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Purple haze, all around.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think I'll pull an all nighter. I can't remember the last time I did that. Wow, I'm getting kinda old. I wonder if I can handle it.


I used to pull alnighters till 6 am, I stopped because I started looking like ****!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Neon Genesis Evangelion is actually pretty damn good.


zomg you had not seen it?  It's awesome!!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

It's damn annoying that when I have something to say I just can't make myself open my mouth and I just sit there in silence..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Invisible_girl said:


> It's damn annoying that when I have something to say I just can't make myself open my mouth and I just sit there in silence..


I know this feeling all too well. Evne worse when what you wanted to say is the answer or solution to something and you missed the opportunity to make yourself looks good lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

'hopefully' i'll only be in uni today for 2 hours, then i'll probably come home and cry. I'm so annoyed right now i on't care much.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Today I ended the longest run of procrastination in the history of all living things. I handed in a work report 7months later than I should have because I was too scared to finish it. Now - assuming they accept the actual content of the report - I can finally graduate 1.5 years after I finish all my academic courses!!

And and this girl said hi to me and I kinda blew it.

And and and in between finishing the report and the girl saying hi to me I found myself standing in the loo starring out the window doing my business. And I looked down at the toilet roll that I'd just ripped a piece from and LO:








Wow right? You see it too right? Right?? <Pulls at hair before squealing like a monkey>


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> 'hopefully' i'll only be in uni today for 2 hours, then i'll probably come home and cry. I'm so annoyed right now i on't care much.


What makes uni so tough for you atm  Chin up daddy!!!


mind_games said:


> Today I ended the longest run of procrastination in the history of all living things. I handed in a work report 7months later than I should have because I was too scared to finish it. Now - assuming they accept the actual content of the report - I can finally graduate 1.5 years after I finish all my academic courses!!
> 
> And and this girl said hi to me and I kinda blew it.
> 
> ...


Grats on getting it done, sucks about the other two things though.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No the last thing doesn't suck! I ripped off a piece of tp and it created a face on the remaining bit!!! That isn't suckyyyyy!!??! That's like WEIRD and miraculous!


!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh ok, just that the sentence make no sense whatsoever xD


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

sda0 said:


> Oh my god this hummus. *This hummus*


Tell me about this hummus, good sir. My curiosity knows no bounds.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> No the last thing doesn't suck! I ripped off a piece of tp and it created a face on the remaining bit!!! That isn't suckyyyyy!!??! That's like WEIRD and miraculous!
> 
> !
> 
> ...


Are you okay? :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I used to pull alnighters till 6 am, I stopped because I started looking like sh$t.


me too! lol



Ospi said:


> What makes uni so tough for you atm  Chin up daddy!!!


Thanks son


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> No the last thing doesn't suck! I ripped off a piece of tp and it created a face on the remaining bit!!! That isn't suckyyyyy!!??! That's like WEIRD and miraculous!


Another artist not appreciated in his own time!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I had the weirdest wrong number leave a message. A Lady something or other called and rambled incoherently about family history and taking care of some old man and left a number.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ohhh I hate that, I always feel like I should call them back and tell them the right person didn't get the message. I had one person call about renting an apartment, but I never got the nerve to tell them they for sure weren't going to get it, sicne you know, I wasn't renting one.

Also: stupid swiffer commercial song in my head. Who's that laaaaaaaaaaaaady? Who's that lady! Gyah.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ok, who the hell asked this: 
*do you want to come to a club where people wee on each other?


*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :lol

I want chicken, I want liver, meow mix meow mix, please deliver :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

God, I HATE saying no to people. (This does not make me a slag. I'm referring to something else, thanksverymuch.)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> God, I HATE saying no to people. (This does not make me a slag. I'm referring to something else, thanksverymuch.)


YES! Stupid SA/low self esteem, whatever it is... grr! :mum


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> God, I HATE saying no to people. (This does not make me a slag. I'm referring to something else, thanksverymuch.)


well you never say no to me 

I'm sorry, i had to say it :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> well you never say no to me
> 
> I'm sorry, i had to say it :b


Well of course not, you are my lover


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

T_T






i love that song so much. 
someone on here recommended it, but i forgot who.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Pepsi IS better than Coca Cola, the taste is less caustic and more sweeter, plus the caffeine boost is more stronger


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Well of course not, you are my lover


Aaahhh, now those sexy-dreams you posted about are making sense!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I just hit upon the most lovely idea. Sometimes, I entertain the thought that in certain circumstances, it is better to dream it than to be it. 

Doesn't the world need more dreamers? 

In certain circumstances, I'd rather not know, because the never knowing is delicious.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Aaahhh, now those sexy-dreams you posted about are making sense!


lol, funny i just discussed this on msn and someone said "was it rach she dreamed about"

well, was it? :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my. No, sorry Rach. Maybe I'll dream about you tonight :lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Do people with bigger feet have more shoes lace holes on their converse??


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Oh my. No, sorry Rach. Maybe I'll dream about you tonight :lol


Pencil me in for Saturday, yeah? :clap


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No need for pencil, I'm gonna write you in with my biro immediately. :teeth


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Do people with bigger feet have more shoes lace holes on their converse??


ask the clowns. but be careful, because they are evil. so make sure you got your Nikes on.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Clowns creep me out.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

me too, those big painted on smiles. Ick. 

I can recall only one clown I ever liked. somehow I was actually taken to see a three ring circus when I was.....eleven, I think. Thereabouts. 

It was quite the spectacle, and there were in fact three rings. There was something different happening in each one. very exciting, very sparkly, frenetic, all that.

There was this one figure in the middle of it all though, calmly sort of directing the action, the eye in the middle of this storm of entertainment hysteria. whoever it was, whatever it was, was dressed all in silver, and did have a painted face, but it was more like the persona of the emcee in Cabaret, the Joel Grey part. I loved it. I watched that person all that night. that's the kind of "clown" I like.


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> God, I HATE saying no to people. (This does not make me a slag. I'm referring to something else, thanksverymuch.)


No was hard for me for a long time as well. Now I'm just a huge jerkface, but it's better this way.



leonardess said:


> I just hit upon the most lovely idea. Sometimes, I entertain the thought that in certain circumstances, it is better to dream it than to be it.
> 
> Doesn't the world need more dreamers?
> 
> In certain circumstances, I'd rather not know, because the never knowing is delicious.


This whole post is lovely. The never knowing is the best bit of all.



jhanniffy said:


> Do people with bigger feet have more shoes lace holes on their converse??


I can't speak to Converse, specifically, but yes, there are usually more holes.

I took my first ever foray into domestic spelunking this morning, diving behind mammoth stacks of boxes in search of creamy peanut butter. A rousing success, all told.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> This whole post is lovely. The never knowing is the best bit of all.


I just realized that what I wrote there is kind of wrong. The lovely idea is not what i explain in the post itself. the lovely idea is a thing which embodies the concept contained in the post. the lovely idea will happen this Saturday morning. Or it may not happen at all. I may not know it ever happened.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

kiwismile said:


>


I really like this.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

sda0 said:


> I really like this.


A Softer World is fun sometimes! See below for details.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A muscle in my left arm won't stop twitching...how annoying =/


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

No, I didn't cough up a lung. I coughed up my soul. It's strolling around here somewhere, I'm sure. It's pretty harmless. No need to call any Ghostbusters...I have it under control.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats why I say hey man nice shot...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Chelsea Lately I forgot about you!!

Yesterday, my dorm _finally_ got it's cable back!!:boogie Hooray:yay

Uggh, though the thing is that I missed you yesterday and I may miss you again tonight cuz I have to work on my_ project_!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop singing already your voice sucks.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

One can only wish to reverse things.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

^ :squeeze



Thunderstorms + smell of rain + good music. Such a soothing combination!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Well I just contacted a therapist for the first time. Dealing with SAD, having a stressful/emotionally draining job in an unhealthy workplace, and being in my first serious relationship are making my mind go all over the place. I need some help making a life change so I hope this will be what I need...
> 
> :sigh


It's a big but important move imo, they WILL help you if you are willing to put in the work to help yourself and if nothing else it will be nice to have someone you can vent your frustrations to and generally discuss what is bothering you and getting advice on how to handle it!



irishK said:


> feel like vomiting and crying and glad I am going away for a while .


Yes, time away is super important, good luck!!!
---

Only 4 hours until a long weekend begins \o/


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

flying a single engine aircraft scares me, what if it fails ffs


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

One wrist down, one to go :no


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

Let me think of some random thought... Perseverance is the key to success, even JFK says: " *All this will not be finished in the first 100 days. Nor will it be finished in the first 1,000 days, nor in the life of this Administration, nor even perhaps in our lifetime on this planet. But let us begin. "*


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Why do everyone around here love techno(trance or whatever it is,it still sucks) so much?Haven't heard a single good tune since I got here..


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> A Softer World is fun sometimes! See below for details.


You read it too? Just made my day. :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> One wrist down, one to go :no


:afr:no


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

We are two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl year after year.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

kiwismile said:


>


Hey,thanks for posting this 
Really liked it and after I checked out the website I think I might be a new fan..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> We are two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl year after year.


Loving the Pink Floyd theme here today :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :afr:no


My wrists hurt is all :stu Too much heavy lifting at work :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think these new meds are making me depressed


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I think these new meds are making me depressed


What have you started taking and for how long?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> What have you started taking and for how long?


Sertraline, 3 weeks. They make me really shaky as well. The low mood could just be due to life stuff I guess. My mum moved out recently and I really miss her.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Sertraline, 3 weeks. They make me really shaky as well. The low mood could just be due to life stuff I guess. My mum moved out recently and I really miss her.


When I went on Sertraline I also felt quite weird (only wait I can put it) for a good 4-5 weeks and then suddenly almost without warning after about 8 weeks it just kicked in and started working. So hopefully if you are able ot stick with it for a few more weeks things will improve. But I did notice in that period where it had not really started working yet that I was very sensitive to small things which could swing my emotions around like a dog with a fluffy teddy bear so maybe you are experiencing similar things.

Anyway stick with it if you can and see how it goes, but if it does get quite bad I guess you should consult your doc about it.

:squeeze


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Loving the Pink Floyd theme here today :b


A pink floyd fan I see? 
They rock!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Everything is done...almost. /dies


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This sucks


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I went outside today and watched a baseball game. It felt good. I hope to do this every week. Whee.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I went outside today and watched a baseball game. It felt good. I hope to do this every week. Whee.


That's the key, repitition. If you can do things like that as often as possible you will find yourself not only aiding against SA fears due to exposure but also possibly make friends along the way.

Anywho, well done!
-----

10 mins until I am on a long weekend!! Partay tonight YIEW!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> but also possibly make friends along the way.


The creepy old guy who lives across the street from the park and just sits on the benches all day no matter who is playing what already loves me. We're besties. It rocks.

Have fun at your party!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome!! You should like go play chess and go fishing and throw rocks at cars and put stink bombs on people seats and shizzle with him!!

****, go get high with him xD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Throw rocks at cars? Geez what kindof of creepy old guys live in your neighbourhood? My town's creepers are much more respectable than that, thank your very much.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Our creepers just stare at you and mumble about how in their day creaming soda tasted better and how appliances were better built and didn't break as much.

Then they wipe the buildup of crap on the side of their mouths, scratch their arse and walk into their homes (probably only to peer out of the blinds)*

* May or may not have ever happened


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm..caffeine withdrawal? It has to be done.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Uggh, **** you


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

tell me the next (easily achievable) step


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

letitrock said:


> Uggh, **** you


Nah, **** you!!!!!



fingertips said:


> tell me the next (easily achievable) step


Left foot then procedes the right one and so forth. Can achieve like 5 steps in no time!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Moe's sitting there for no reason. Is he lonely or hungry? Probably hungry...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Moe's sitting there for no reason. Is he lonely or hungry? Probably hungry...


Waiting for you to leave so he can steal your bed again. They are wise in their old age.

Mine just ran down the passage howling like one possessed, then again I am pretty sure she is possessed.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_Finally_, I'm done I'm ****ing done


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Left foot then procedes the right one and so forth. Can achieve like 5 steps in no time!!


thanks a lot, now i've twisted my ankle.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

It's so cold in here.I'm freezing and still the heater isn't working.I underestimated how cold it can be here I need more warm clothes.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> A pink floyd fan I see?
> They rock!


They do rock!

_You lock the door, and throw away the key...there's someone in my head, but it's not me..._

one of my favorite lyrics of all time ^


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You raise the blade. You make the change. You rearrange me til I'm sane.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that line always creeped me out. That and the picture of the man on fire.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My stepmom makes the most horrible, soggy mess out of spaghetti...but damn it I'm hungry *nom nom nom*


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:mumButtered Popcorn flavored Jelly Belly jellybeans... what kind of nasty sick mind comes up with that... they are disgusting. 

Just ruined my whole plan to attack this little bag of jelly beans.... was doing great through the chocolate pudding flavor, the cappuccino, the wild cherry.... all sorts of wonder flavors then BAMMM>>>>> buttered popcorn... gross.... :mum


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You lock the door and throw away the key. There's someone in my head but it's not me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope the bike is in good condition.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

fudge I'm drunk.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ospi said:


> fudge I'm drunk.


Chocolate fudge? Whatcha drinkin' with it lol?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol, just about 5 heavy beers and like 1/2 litre of vodka. All is swell, swell and well. Well and twell and shell and mell.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

... just don't yell or try to spell... and you'll do swell.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

To message or not message her, that is the question.:blank


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

leaving this site for a while


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^aww. well, good for you i guess. i hope you'll be back soon.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

irishK said:


> leaving this site for a while


We'll miss you!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Strangers passing in the street, by chance two separate glances meet, and I am you and what I see is me.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> You lock the door and throw away the key. There's someone in my head but it's not me.


Amazing, love this line.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

This is such a freakin' weird year. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I know I've been mad I've always been mad like most of us have. They have to explain why we are mad even if we are not mad.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> When I went on Sertraline I also felt quite weird (only wait I can put it) for a good 4-5 weeks and then suddenly almost without warning after about 8 weeks it just kicked in and started working. So hopefully if you are able ot stick with it for a few more weeks things will improve. But I did notice in that period where it had not really started working yet that I was very sensitive to small things which could swing my emotions around like a dog with a fluffy teddy bear so maybe you are experiencing similar things.
> 
> Anyway stick with it if you can and see how it goes, but if it does get quite bad I guess you should consult your doc about it.
> 
> :squeeze


Yeah, that's exactly how I'm feeling! Thanks for the advice sweetie. :squeeze Poo, I missed your drunkenness.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I will not be showing my 'logo' on webcam again!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I will not be showing my 'logo' on webcam again!


is that what they're calling those these days?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> lol, just about 5 heavy beers and like 1/2 litre of vodka. All is swell, swell and well. Well and twell and shell and mell.


well, hell. I wish I was drunk too. Looks like that big engineer's glass is full of liquor.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't seem to be in the mood fer drinkin tonight!!!!!!! 

Sitting here trying to make a can of Bulmers disappear. (yep, that's right, I drink cans, I'm not too posh to can-it. I'm down with the plebs)

Just don't seem to want to get pished. Surely this can't be me saying this? The only bloody thing I was good at. 
Could this be the end for Dub16 (and several of the major breweries in Dublin) ? :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I don't seem to be in the mood fer drinkin tonight!!!!!!!
> 
> Sitting here trying to make a can of Bulmers disappear. (yep, that's right, I drink cans, I'm not too posh to can-it. I'm down with the plebs)
> 
> ...


good god man pull yourself together


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> good god man pull yourself together


I'm trying, honestly I'm trying. But the can is still half full, its just sitting there mocking me. 
When I was younger I could have drank him and his whole family.
Nowadays, I'm not so sure. 
It's a young man's game. i don't know if I have the liver for the fight anymore


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you have a point there. I used to be able to eat a whole pizza and not show it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> you have a point there. I used to be able to eat a whole pizza and not show it.


So you've learned to chew with your mouth closed?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> So you've learned to chew with your mouth closed?


:haha:haha:haha


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ I like that smilies' leggings and shoes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Excuse me, my message is not too short! Silly SAS.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Does AJ still post on here? I realized I haven't seen him in a while. I miss his positivity!


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_damn, i probably shouldn't have mixed dos equis, margaritas, wine, and vodka all in one night.. gonna be hurting a little tomm lol_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Does AJ still post on here? I realized I haven't seen him in a while. I miss his positivity!


I've seen him around. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Rice bread isn't all that great. No wonder wheat free bread doesn't exist.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Does AJ still post on here? I realized I haven't seen him in a while. I miss his positivity!


If you mean _AJ_, he was on chat for a short while today.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Rice bread isn't all that great. No wonder wheat free bread doesn't exist.


Agreed, rice bread is disgusting. Bread should not be sweetened with fruit juice.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

to anyone who cares...i survived my second suicuide attemt...i was in intensive care for a week...i thought i was ready for the battle but i had to learn the hard way that i wasnt...when you try to get Satan out of your life, your most evil and ugly sides come to the surface and i wasnt ready to face them...so now im gonna prepare myself properly...and word to Self...the next time i go against Satan im gonna rip him apart :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no  Well I don't really know what to say Inna, looks like you have made up your mind and I dare say nothing we say will make any difference. All the best champ.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Oh no  Well I don't really know what to say Inna, looks like you have made up your mind and I dare say nothing we say will make any difference. All the best champ.


thanks Ospi! :high5


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Agreed, rice bread is disgusting. Bread should not be sweetened with fruit juice.


Mine wasn't sweetened with fruit juice but it does taste like a knock-off sour dough. Having a wheat intolerance sucks, haha.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

inna sense said:


> to anyone who cares...i survived my second suicuide attemt...i was in intensive care for a week...i thought i was ready for the battle but i had to learn the hard way that i wasnt...when you try to get Satan out of your life, your most evil and ugly sides come to the surface and i wasnt ready to face them...so now im gonna prepare myself properly...and word to Self...the next time i go against Satan im gonna rip him apart :mum


I am not quite sure what to say either. I hope things work out for you :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok so I somehow got myself dragged into taking photos for some girls 21st party who I do not know at all. So there I will be, the creep in the background who knows absolutely no one, taking photos of all the 21ish year old girls at a party.

Ok now I am scaring myself just typing that. Guess I should at least phone her and see what is expected of me, but wow, what an awkward situation that will be.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Your avatar!! <3


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hung out(and got drunk) with life long best friend for first time in 2 years. It's amazing how long time can pass and the connection is still there, good times, very good times!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

An hour and a half and I just now made it out of the feedback forum.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Leonardess decided to take a break???

I hope its not for too long. i like her, she's one of the good ones.

If any of yee are talking to her, please send my regards and tell her I was asking after her.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Why does everyone treat me like I'm below them? Is it that everyone is a ****ing *******? I'm sick of being used and treated like garbage.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Prakas said:


> Why does everyone treat me like I'm below them? Is it that everyone is a ****ing *******? I'm sick of being used and treated like garbage.


You're not below me, we're equals.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Prakas said:


> Why does everyone treat me like I'm below them? Is it that everyone is a ****ing *******? I'm sick of being used and treated like garbage.


Some people are just a**-holes. Try to rise above it.

And get a mickey-mouse bow-tie. I told you before, people resond to stuff like that


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

daam!

That's her actual chest, her skin right? That's not some nude colored top of the dress right? I never expected Avril Lavigne to wear something this revealing, her body looks ****ing *hot*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate needing money.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

letitrock said:


> daam!
> 
> That's her actual chest, her skin right? That's not some nude colored top of the dress right? I never expected Avril Lavigne to wear something this revealing,her body looks ****ing *hot*


I remember when she first came out, she had a totally different style than Britney and Christina. But eventually she ended up changing her punk rocker ways.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I remember when she first came out, she had a totally different style than Britney and Christina. But eventually she ended up changing her punk rocker ways.


I liked her old ways - I remember in an interview she was doing her own make up!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ok so I somehow got myself dragged into taking photos for some girls 21st party who I do not know at all. So there I will be, the creep in the background who knows absolutely no one, taking photos of all the 21ish year old girls at a party.
> 
> Ok now I am scaring myself just typing that. Guess I should at least phone her and see what is expected of me, but wow, what an awkward situation that will be.


I've seen your photos, they're amazing! You don't have anything to worry about reeceypoo


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can make a b&b standard bed in 7 minutes


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Does AJ still post on here? I realized I haven't seen him in a while. I miss his positivity!


he is definately still around, such a nice guy


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I'd fall apart under her gaze.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I shouldn't have drank that much last night.._


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I've seen your photos, they're amazing! You don't have anything to worry about reeceypoo


Yeah nothing to worry about reecypoo . You'll be a 22yr old creep and so will blend in just fine with the other guys at the party. Plus you got a great excuse for why you're ogling: official photographer.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

trancediva88 said:


> _I shouldn't have drank that much last night.._


..you can say that again..lol, one of the reasons why I'm up so early

@Flow I see you changed your avy =)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I've seen your photos, they're amazing! You don't have anything to worry about reeceypoo


aww thankyou indi-poo, I'll need some practice to get into the swing of things since I will be getting paid also, but wow it's a scary situatiom.

-----------

Tonight was interesting. Picked up by my best mates fiance and I think we are getting quite close as friends which is great, specially since we can share quite a bit together. I even told her about my SA tonight and she was so understanding and even asked repeatedly if I was ok and how long I had been feeling like this and that she would be there to help me out when required.

Then i got a nice big smooch on the cheek by a girl from school (she was drunk, but it was still completely unexpected) xD

oh and then some tosser acting tough tried to get up me for putting a small plastic cup under the fire. Yes I shouldn't have but all he had to say was just ask me politely to not do it again and I would have been fine and apologised. But instead he says "what the hell are you doing, don't I dare catch you doing that again champ", then he proceded to stare me down, so I returned the favour. Bloody tosser.

Oh and then before all this I had to take valium since I was not feelign great and could feel an attack coming on which is disapponting, specially when you feel you have made such good progress. Tis life though.

So a night of ups and downs I guess.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> You're not below me, we're equals.


Awww ty. I'm just really sick of people taking advantage of me because I'm afraid of making a scene or loosing my job over something stupid.



Dub16 said:


> Some people are just a**-holes. Try to rise above it.
> 
> And get a mickey-mouse bow-tie. I told you before, people resond to stuff like that


That they are, which is partly why I bite my tongue. It's not worth it to get in a tussle with someone by stooping to their level. However, it's so hard to resist when we're constantly taken advantage of.

A mickey mouse tie you say? I haven't seen one, but I'll be sure to wear one if you send me one or if I ever see it in a store. I bet Florida department stores have plenty for sale.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

here ya go Prakas:

http://www.wildties.com/ties/WS231067.html\

does it have to be a bow tie lol....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140362339165&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WVF%3F&GUID=547eef791280a0e202a6da76fff0d785&itemid=140362339165&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Is my computer messed up or does this site have a rather annoying new layout?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shots all night, wake up and drink some Red Bull, I'm definitely on a major health kick .....


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure i have a virus on my computer... again


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

If my favourite fanfiction doesn't get updated soon, I'm going to cry. And yes I know I'm pathetic.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

dont you just love it when you make plans with friends a week before, and then a few hours before they ALWAYS ****ing cancel!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

“We need others. We need others to love and we need to be loved by them. There is no doubt that without it, we too, like the infant left alone, would cease to grow, cease to develop, choose madness and even death.” - Leo Buscaglia


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ugh I am *NOT* looking forward to this.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Juan Valdez is a secret columbian druglord: I've seen it.....I knowwwwwwwwww....*eyes narrow to slits*


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Going to the gym is scary and it shouldn't be.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I won't back down. I've done it so many times before, but not this time. No ****ing way.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

GnR said:


> Going to the gym is scary and it shouldn't be.


i agree. i've always put it off.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=6905095

this was a video taken when i was in school, like 5/6 years ago, i can't stop laughing.

And no, thats not my voice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made a pot of coffee some time ago and never drank any of it! :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

So ready to get out of here... going to start packing a month ahead of time! hehe


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I bought 40 dollar sunglasses and when I got home I read the little font on the label that said men's sunglasses. 
:-/


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS, found _it_!






While looking for the techno Prodigy type song that plays during Justin's sexventure in the gallery bathroom, I found this website PrincessofBabylon.com that contains all Queer as Folk music!!! !!!!! **** yessssssss!!!:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I bought 40 dollar sunglasses and when I got home I read the little font on the label that said men's sunglasses.
> :-/


Well, did you try them on? If yes, did you like the way they looked on you?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I just about fell down the stairs a few minutes ago for no reason whatsoever. It doesn't get much more clumsier than that. D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mal79 said:


> Juan Valdez is a secret columbian druglord: I've seen it.....I knowwwwwwwwww....*eyes narrow to slits*


MWHAHAHA - uh oh, I just had coffee. :um


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Well, did you try them on? If yes, did you like the way they looked on you?


Yeah I tried them on at the store, and they looked great. after I read the label I felt kinda off about them. Maybe I'll post a pic of them on here and let everyone decide whether they can pass as girl glasses LOL!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_God_, normally I don't like skinny guys, but ****, that body is beautiful :blush:love2 And that _hair _:fall


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

How _sweet!!!!_:love2:love2:love2


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

*****silence*****
:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek - there are TEN tornado warnings simultaneously in effect in Arkansas right now! :fall
I can't believe that!


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm nervous. In a good way for once :]


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Isnt it weird how something someone says can just put you in a bad mood?  

Even if they didn't even mean to.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe just maybe once I am done with this term I will feel free!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I really want to go to the book store and hide a few notes to random people in books there is no better feeling than a little note falling out while reading...


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

complex said:


> I really want to go to the book store and hide a few notes to random people in books there is no better feeling than a little note falling out while reading...


cool idea


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, I just transferred my songs to my mp3 player!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My gmail account has been accessed by someone from Sweden(so gmail says)...well, i hope you found all those erotic emails entertaining, my friend.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Yeah I tried them on at the store, and they looked great. after I read the label I felt kinda off about them. Maybe I'll post a pic of them on here and let everyone decide whether they can pass as girl glasses LOL!


Yeah, you could do that.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

its weird how I am deepely unhappy all the time but yet I am totally incapable of doing anything about it. Sometimes I wonder if its even pssible for me to feel happy.

I dont want anyone who understands me or likes me or spends time with me. I just want one person in the world that accepts me for exactly who I am. This will never happen of course.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Please stop asking me to watch those stupid movies!!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Im in such a great mood  I love life at the moment!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> :eek - there are TEN tornado warnings simultaneously in effect in Arkansas right now! :fall
> I can't believe that!


We also had tornado warnings here, yesterday was horrible!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have over 5,000 or something like that :lol.
It's a new week


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, Firefox is so much better than IE.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:rain ...*FLASH FLOOD WATCH* REMAINS IN EFFECT THROUGH MONDAY MORNING... :rain
* THROUGH MONDAY MORNING

* UNSEASONABLY HIGH MOISTURE INTERACTING WITH A SLOW MOVING COLD
FRONT WILL CREATE PERIODS OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LATE TONIGHT
THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT. RAINFALL RATES OF OVER AN INCH PER HOUR
WILL BE POSSIBLE ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE WATCH AREA ON SUNDAY.
THROUGH MONDAY MORNING RAINFALL TOTALS OF TWO TO THREE INCHES
WILL BE POSSIBLE WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS. THIS COULD LEAD TO
FLASH FLOODING...ESPECIALLY FOR LOW LYING AREAS...POORLY DRAINED
AREAS...AND ALONG SMALL CREEKS AND STREAMS IN HILLY TERRAIN.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A FLASH FLOOD WATCH MEANS THAT FLOODING OF SMALL STREAMS...
CREEKS AND OTHER DRAINAGE AREAS IS POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH
AREA. PEOPLE IN THE WATCH AREA SHOULD KEEP AN EYE ON THE WEATHER
AND BE PREPARED FOR IMMEDIATE ACTION SHOULD HEAVY RAINS AND
FLOODING OCCUR OR A FLASH FLOOD WARNING BE ISSUED.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Heh, Firefox is so much better than IE.


Damn straight!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Logan X said:


> My gmail account has been accessed by someone from Sweden(so gmail says)...well, i hope you found all those erotic emails entertaining, my friend.


That's so creepy! I thought gmail was supposed to be safe 

I just whupped my moms behind at boggle. My saturday night freaking rocked.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that I really like bluegrass.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I just whupped my moms behind at boggle. My saturday night freaking rocked.


Truly, there are few thrills greater than destroying your close relatives in games of chance and verbal skill. I prefer Taboo though.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it possible to have the worst day of my life and the best day of my life in the same day...... looks like it!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Goodnight SAS not feeling well... be back tomorrow


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm talking w/a new person on IM :afr


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

letitrock said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSS, found _it_!
> While looking for the techno Prodigy type song that plays during Justin's sexventure in the gallery bathroom, I found this website PrincessofBabylon.com that contains all Queer as Folk music!!! !!!!! **** yessssssss!!!:boogie


It's a great site isn't it? 
It's where I found this song: 




 (I don't know if the title is okay for this site... don't want to get into trouble)

Oh and Brian is probably one of my favourite tv characters ever. I wish I could be a little bit more like him.


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a thought! Lets all add "卐" to our signature!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Isnt it weird how something someone says can just put you in a bad mood?
> 
> Even if they didn't even mean to.


:squeeze

-------------

Fantastic night. So glad I went out


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Happy...


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wonder how much of my daily thinking is actually made up of irrational thoughts?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What am I really doing... I guess we will see how this plays out : /


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sara01 said:


> I wonder how much of my daily thinking is actually made up of irrational thoughts?


Scary thought, eh? :afr I fear I would have nothing to think about if I got rid of all my irrationals.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> That's so creepy! I thought gmail was supposed to be safe


Me too, but i guess nothing is safe on the internet 
Good thing it was mostly a decoy account i used to register to websites. It's loaded with spam, so all he saw was adds about making your male organ bigger and a few about making you better in bed as well 

Stuff like that is why i never keep anything personal(like passwords or emails) on an email account, or on my computer.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Apparently my haircut reminds a certain someone of this picture:










Which makes me want to shave my head.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
:teeth
Impossibly chic!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not so sure about that Tweedy


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dont transmit...dont transmit...just be aware and recieve...then youll be able to see who comes to you to live off your energy and who comes to you to share theirs


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bleh...I ran out of quarters for doing my laundry.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

You know you chew too much gum when your jaw starts to hurt.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

pita said:


> You know you chew too much gum when your jaw starts to hurt.


*gently massages her jaw*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't want to hear any arguing. None.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to run away but sadly I have nowhere to go.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> I'd like to run away but sadly I have nowhere to go.


i know what its like...at least we can be here and find a place together


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Drunky poos


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

OKAY....alright. You've convinced me. We really _are_ at the bottom of the Mariana Trench.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Any time I take a photo it comes out like an earthquake was happening at the time.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Not ready for Monday... NOT ready for work! Nor school.... Term is half over then some freedom!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yaaaay, one of my old threads has been brought back:boogie


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I ate too many walnuts. :blank


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

i love the way listening to a song i have not heard in years brings back old memories


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

While standing In line at walmart paying for our stuff

My sister: hana why are your lips so red
Me: because I just got done eating human

People in the line all stared at me like I was crazy and backed away hahahahhaha


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I really, really wish I hadn't taken public speaking this semester.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

flyinginside said:


> I really, really wish I hadn't taken public speaking this semester.


But it's this challening of your fears which can really help you improve the most. But yes I imagine it being quite challening and stressful, but you should really stick to it and give it a shot because if you can overcome some insecurities etc by doing things like this then you can really comes leaps and bounds.

best of luck!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_God ****ingdammit_, why does everything look so sexual!!!!!!!


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

i was abducted by aliens last night...female aliens


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_ugggggggh!_


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

letitrock said:


> _God ****ingdammit_, why does everything look so sexual!!!!!!!


Christ almighty do I ever understand that :blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just installed Windows 7! Purdy!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ it's awesome.

------

I am singing at the top of my lungs right now, it's equally awesome.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

If I ever manage to close my eyes tonight, I hope that it is for the last time. I have neither the energy nor the courage to face another day.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ 

:hug


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

QAF Season 2 Episode 2; Debbie:

_"You're not lost. You're just full of ****. You're only lost if you're alone."_

****.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, I decided that it was time for me to go to bed after staying up late to watch QAF, esp since I have class at 8am but before I get off the computer, I wanted to look for the name of the song that plays at the end of S2 E2 P5, and it's a Sigur Ros song!!!!!!!

- I've been meaning to check out his(?or her or their) music for a long time but I've never gotten around to it-Well I'll have to check it out now cuz I love this song!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So my gran was just diagnosed with lung cancer, no biggie, the radiation treatment will kill it (she's about 70). 

What pisses me off though is that she was a brutal smoker and her son (my dad) smokes just as much and this will not deter him whatsoever from at least trying to quit.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Really sorry to hear that Reespi, but it sounds like she'll be fine with treatment. :squeeze Maybe your dad will change his mind?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

F'n bullcrap homework assignment. 13 hours and 30 minutes, still not finished.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bull**** study again today, its really getting on my wick - has been for the past 4 weeks. i'm a tad behind my plan by about a day or two, but what can i do? Maybe work faster or something........


----------



## gingersworld (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm constantly ashamed of myself, thinking everything I do, say... is trivial, near to lying or something, it's so embarrassing. I hate it. I want to get rid of it. It's making me sad and angry at the same time, it's confusing, depressing.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I want to quit having insomnia! haha, I think I log off almost every night, get in bed, lay there for a while, get bored, and then turn my computer back on (after trying to read for a while). What a frustrating cycle!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> While standing In line at walmart paying for our stuff
> 
> My sister: hana why are your lips so red
> Me: because I just got done eating human
> ...





mrfixit said:


> i was abducted by aliens last night...female aliens


I had to chuckle when I read both of these on the same page.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I enjoy getting my life back together. I never woulda thunk it....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I am happy


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Scared and nervous and freakin' out - trying to stay calm... have a half hour before I leave for my first day on the new job. Not sure if the butterflies/queasiness in my stomach if from nerves or the Lexapro I started taking 3 days ago. Either way this is a mess... I'll be fine... it's just nerve-wracking. Part of me wants to just drive over there and try to read in the car till it is time to go in but I don't want to look like a dork and look overeager .... so ya'll have to put up with me a little longer.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> So my gran was just diagnosed with lung cancer, no biggie, the radiation treatment will kill it (she's about 70).
> 
> What pisses me off though is that she was a brutal smoker and her son (my dad) smokes just as much and this will not deter him whatsoever from at least trying to quit.


im really sorry.



gingersworld said:


> I'm constantly ashamed of myself, thinking everything I do, say... is trivial, near to lying or something, it's so embarrassing. I hate it. I want to get rid of it. It's making me sad and angry at the same time, it's confusing, depressing.


:squeeze



BetaBoy90 said:


> I enjoy getting my life back together. I never woulda thunk it....


good! :high5



tutliputli said:


> I am happy


you deserve to be!



caflme said:


> Scared and nervous and freakin' out - trying to stay calm... have a half hour before I leave for my first day on the new job.


good luck!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been feeling sad lately:blank and I don't know why..:sigh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

caflme said:


> Scared and nervous and freakin' out - trying to stay calm... have a half hour before I leave for my first day on the new job. Not sure if the butterflies/queasiness in my stomach if from nerves or the Lexapro I started taking 3 days ago. Either way this is a mess... I'll be fine... it's just nerve-wracking. Part of me wants to just drive over there and try to read in the car till it is time to go in but I don't want to look like a dork and look overeager .... so ya'll have to put up with me a little longer.


Oh All that best with that - I'm sure you will do great!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Invisible_girl said:


> I've been feeling sad lately:blank and I don't know why..:sigh


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

inna sense said:


>


Aww..Helps a little bit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh....Monday. I'd rather be outside in the sunshine


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You know you babysit too much when you start to sing along the Dora and Ni Hao Kai-Lan theme songs(to name a few). What the hell am i becoming?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This junior mints chapstick is the epitome of win.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

she seemed so happy today


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I really want a pet fish!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

So completely frustrated with psychiatrists. aAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I really don't want to go to uni tommorrow, i hope this year hurries up and ends.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Where is the love?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I'm going to look Into cosmetology.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Drum&Bass takeover Bank holiday on BBC Radio 1! HELLZ YAH!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why you no text me?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mulching my parents' garden=the song that never ends.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If you're going to hell, you might as well have a little fun before you get there.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

where would i be without caffeine


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Really hungry now...... i should have chosen my arguements wisely - parents in the kitchen and we just had a lil' row.... hate tension so think i'll just wait it out until they leave the kitchen (i could be talking a couple of hours like). 
So i think i'll sit this confrontation out.....


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yo i wanna keystyle...stand back yall...this is gonna be some heavy ish...
ayo, yeah yeah...check it...

Preachers steeple...yo im talking to the Jesus people
You think youre holy cuz youve never seen the demons in you
And I'm weeping alone, my seat is the throne, my demons are known
I dont hide them like a coward yo my evil is shown
Insane and tough, pain is love, we hate to trust
I wasnt made from dust, i look down when im saying stuff
Cuz if i looked in your eyes i'd make your veins erupt
I'm blazin pass the wine, i'm Satan acting kind
I'm sacred and divine, I've made it past my time
And when i write i can break your favorite rapper's spine
You trapped in form, the world's on my shoulders, my back is strong
Your crown is gold, mine is wrapped in thorns
No one stopping the guy
How can you copy my style, when you sloppy with rhymes
It's like Wall E battling Optimus Prime ._.'
Underground verses...i shout those, loud flows
And if i went commercial i could sell you ice in the south pole

^ throwaway rhymes...this is why im better than your favorite rapper...cuff that...im better than your favorite lyricist will ever be...im not conceited im convinced...I'm Sense, yeah...damn...im really feeling myself right now :boogie


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cake for breakfast tomorrow, YAY.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Finally, home sweet home...well not that sweet, but whatever.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I ... forgot what I was going to type here.

Oh yeah I'm glad I'm not paying to watch The Losers.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone, I'm back! Does anyone remember me? 

P.S. I'm NEVER banning myself ever again. It didn't help me with my studies. :lol :blank


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mobile broadband > 12 times better than the cruddy network here

May Day, taken over by Drum&Bass. Rave or behave! Pendulum's gotta be the best music evarrrr.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm back! Does anyone remember me?
> 
> P.S. I'm NEVER banning myself ever again. It didn't help me with my studies. :lol :blank


I guess nobody remembers me. :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hey Richard nice to see you again, welcome back!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I guess nobody remembers me. :blank


I do! I just didn't see that you came back yet! Welcome back. :hug
And while I'm posting to you, it's Zoeckler Station. I'm really bad at getting back to FB messages...I should get on that...but yeah...that's where my dad was, haha.

I think he's mad at me...or somethin'.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I guess nobody remembers me. :blank


I remember! Welcome back.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

inna sense said:


> yo i wanna keystyle...stand back yall...this is gonna be some heavy ish...
> ayo, yeah yeah...check it...
> 
> Preachers steeple...yo im talking to the Jesus people
> ...


Very good! The bolded part made me laugh.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

The higher you soar, the farther you fall.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My friend bought me a copy of _The Cats in Our Lives_ by James Mason. It's a book about cats. Written by James Mason. Holy**** yes.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Hey Richard nice to see you again, welcome back!





sash said:


> I remember! Welcome back.





TheDaffodil said:


> I do! I just didn't see that you came back yet! Welcome back. :hug


Thanks everyone!  
It's great to be back. I can't count the times I wanted to come here and spill my guts. :lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^Welcome back*


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

**** *you*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

letitrock said:


> *****you*


Excuse me?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol i'm double majoring in sas and procrastination with a minor in sleep


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Excuse me?


:lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Work time. :cry

Welcome back rcapo


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

:rain I forgot what it felt like to feel so down. I don't want to self medicate to feel better...but it does definitely suck...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woooooooah big day, SA wise.

Very awkward moments at work. Two profs, a grad student, and me, supposedly discussing our common area of study (ion channels). "We" talked for fifty minutes. I did not say ONE THING. I just sat there, too fearful of sounding like a complete moron to say a thing. I bet they all think I'm mute. And I'm supposed to be working a bit with this grad student all summer.

Board game partay after work. I got incredibly controlly and bossy and competitive, as I always do with board games. I feel really bad. Keep replaying it in my head. Feel baaaad.

I did win at Cranium though. For the record.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If you want to feel good about yourself go to the DMV.

Even I look lean & handsome compared to the herd of short, extra-wide creatures that crawled out from under their bridge to renew a license.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Seems like I soon can move into the library since I spend most of my days there now :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sara01 said:


> :rain I forgot what it felt like to feel so down. I don't want to self medicate to feel better...but it does definitely suck...


Hang in there Sara, know you are well-liked here and that this will pass.... hugzzzz to you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My bike should be repaired today. I can't wait. I just hope it wont cost a fortune for something i could have done myself with the right tools, which i don't have sadly.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this mango sorbet is soooo goood.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> this mango sorbet is soooo goood.


That sounds good. I will swap you for my piece of toast??? (just one bite gone oot of it)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^sure


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Good lord, that looks fantastic! ^


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^sure


<drools>


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I love my doggies so much! They had a great birthday party!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I really hope they call back soon. This is not fun.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've eaten more ice-pops in the past 48 hours than I thought was humanly possible.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

finished!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> <drools>


For Gods sake, keep yer drool off me sorbet!!!!!!

I swapped 90% of a slice of toast fer that!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

wow...800 posts since i've been here lol.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Someone at work told me I remind them of that blue guy from Avatar. I took it as a compliment, I'm not sure if it was tho..


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

They Called 

-----

Just waking up in the morning gotta thank God
I don't know but today seems kinda odd
No barking from the dog, no smog
And momma cooked a breakfast with no hog
I got my grub on, but didn't pig out
Finally got a call from a girl wanna dig out
Hooked it up for later as I hit the do'
Thinking will i live, another twenty-fo'


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No work tomorrow. Wheee!


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope I do well on my final exams.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure whether to laugh or cry. I just spent 10 minutes squeezing a load of oranges and got a half-pint of juice outta them. Then came in, placed pint glass to the right of my laptop, in front of my CD player. Then pressed the "Open" button on me Cd-player and the f***ing Cd tray slid out and knocked the bleddy juice all over the table.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol :um Sorry! That would be a perfect illustration of Murphy's Law. 

How appropriate, being that you're Irish.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

blaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! flnhjfjvhnjkn v,m 

k?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm back! Does anyone remember me?
> 
> P.S. I'm NEVER banning myself ever again. It didn't help me with my studies. :lol :blank


i remember you...welcome back!



sash said:


> Very good! The bolded part made me laugh.


haha, thanks


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sitting in class... ready to get outside! Maybe a bike ride...


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

think I got ripped off:blank


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

We should totally ban permanent bans.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> We should totally ban permanent bans.


^ this girl speaks the truth!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> We should totally ban permanent bans.


I couldn't agree more! I still remember Rincewind...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

That guy at the bike shop was super nice. He helped me put air in my tires and helped me out with some questions i had, and we talked a bit. I was anxious, but whatever. I rolled with it and it was fine.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Logan X said:


> That guy at the bike shop was super nice. He helped me put air in my tires and helped me out with some questions i had.


Once none of those questions related to why there was even more air coming out of yer tyres then all is good. 
It's weird how you meet the nicest people in the places you dont expect.
And it's kinda cool too.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I laughed. I wanna kill some kha'ak too :lol

Good game, though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I couldn't agree more! I still remember Rincewind...


Hey, welcome back!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> We should totally ban permanent bans.





inna sense said:


> ^ this girl speaks the truth!


:yes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i remember you...welcome back!





Neptunus said:


> Hey, welcome back!


Thanks for welcoming me back!


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

first date in half an hour

nervousnervousnervousnervous!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Got my ban lifted early
had much needed down time


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

mechuga said:


> first date in half an hour
> 
> nervousnervousnervousnervous!


Good Luck!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I'm finally back in my good mood!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew ew ew ew old colleague coming into town tomorrow. Must have lunch with her and the boss. At a restaurant. And I hardly know her.

Ew ew ew ew ew.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Vodka > Gin

So glad to be back on the old fave.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Some people here just blow my mind.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

God damn you complicated CAD software!!! *shakes fist*


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Some people here just blow my mind.


Is this a good thing, or a bad thing.

Also, I just remember this video and I need to share it, please tell me this is the freakiest little person you have ever seen


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

[BetaBoy90]Is this a good thing, or a bad thing.

It can be both


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know why I bother to come up with tattoo ideas when I'm probably never going to get one, haha. I'm hardly comfortable with someone I'm in love with being involved with my body. And I'd be all nervous about it not coming out right or maybe changing my mind later. But it's a nice thought.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Need out of the city... I need fresh ocean air! 
Other though this is my fav part of the forums!
Also think Im losing my mind!!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

According to a recent interview, Justin Bieber does no and I quote "know what (german) means".

I lolled.

And that is all I have.

Good evening.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lucozade and chipsticks fer me breakfast. God damn whoever broke our toaster!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

No rest for the wicked. It's already getting light outside, and I have classes to attend in just a few hours. I won't be sleeping until I'm well past delirious, but I have managed to finish this blasted paper.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bezoomny said:


>


^ rule 34 on the lil girl, plz k thanx...just kidding :blank


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm too afraid to return home. I can't face my parents.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:squeeze


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Such an amazing piece of music.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Im going to be the person I wanna be.. so dont label me.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I'm off to the mall to buy my Mom a mother's day gift...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^:squeeze





Thomas Paine said:


> Hey, good to see you again. I'm sorry about your parents though.


By the way, thanks for your kind words and support.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Well I'm off to the mall to buy my Mom a mother's day gift...


Good luck..Im always late on buying my mothers day gift hehe! 
got any ideas of what you want to get her?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Good luck..Im always late on buying my mothers day gift hehe!
> got any ideas of what you want to get her?


I will buy her a card, but that's a given. I will also buy her some perfume and chocolates. I need to make up to her since I ate all her chocolates she bought on vacation. I might also buy her a DVD of The Golden Girls. :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm glad i got the courage to stand up for myself and get that screw replaced for free. It's their mistake after all. I don't care if it's only 3$ for that lil screw. It's a matter a principle and i would not pay for it. You screwed up the screw, so screw you! Pay up, son, and fix your mistake.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I might set up a profile on a dating site and see if anyone messages me. I'm just curious whether my assumptions regarding how many and what quality women I can attract are correct. I don't really want a relationship and probably wouldn't message them back...I guess that's kind of ****ed up, isn't it? It'd feel deceptive almost. I don't know if I could do it with the foreknowledge that I'll end up rejecting most if not all of them.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Logan X said:


> I'm glad i got the courage to stand up for myself and get that screw replaced for free. It's their mistake after all. I don't care if it's only 3$ for that lil screw. It's a matter a principle and i would not pay for it. You screwed up the screw, so screw you! Pay up, son, and fix your mistake.


well done!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Im going to be the person I wanna be.. so dont label me.


yes!!!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

yay exam time has offically arrived! :b
Get to put all that study into action haha!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> yay exam time has offically arrived! :b
> Get to put all that study into action haha!


your avatar is aweseome!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

irishK said:


> I own a leopard print dress because....?


you look fly in it?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I had a dream last night that i missed the election tommorrow and i was gutted because i wanted to vote for jesus :sus

Also in my dream i was eating wax from a candle :sus


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Need dessert. 
Hug me.
Find yourself.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

@$*&^%$#@% banks!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> Need dessert.
> Hug me.
> Find yourself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Got an interview for one of my dream jobs... 2 days after sending them my resume. This is promising right? /freaks out


YAY JILL!!!!! You can do it! :boogie

Loving my job so much, got to play with a kickarse scanning machine to scan physical parts into a CAD and then mess around to develop new shielding for engines and so forth. So challenging yet rewarding.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Why did no one tell me that last Saturday was World Labyrinth Day? I would have celebrated with a hefty dose of Bowie antics, and maybe cookies.

In other Henson-related news, "The Dark Crystal" is purportedly getting a sequel, written by the screenwriter from "Moulin Rouge!". I'm not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> *pees pants at thought*


It's how I felt and I am glad I pushed through with it because I love what I do now, and you can feel the same!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol...there are fireworks outside my window.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am straightening my hair for the first time in forevvvvs. I feel kinda bad for it. It was so not ready for 215 degrees.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> It's how I felt and I am glad I pushed through with it because I love what I do now, and you can feel the same!!


You go, boy!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Motrin logo looks like Reynolds Wrap.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I found out my step sister is pregnant via facebook how S**ty is that!!! NO phone call what a great person : /


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I admit I am a FB stalker and an SAS forum stalker haha  life is good!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, I was watching Capitulo 12 Parte 2.avi on youtube andtinted windows are soo cool, I want them!

Also, I knew if I looked hard enough that I could find episode 12!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

omg i love united states of tara!!!! Amazing you should watch it showtime i think!!!! Or dvd


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> I am feeling incredibly stoned right now. I think I like to too much.


 Wonderful feeling just dont get the spins... oops last week I did that need to take it easy!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Good night SAS see you tomorrow night! Or in class when I get really really bored!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

fight and make up, fight and make up, when will it ever be smooth and non-violent? forgive me for my big-headedness.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Why did no one tell me that last Saturday was World Labyrinth Day? I would have celebrated with a hefty dose of Bowie antics, and maybe cookies.
> 
> In other Henson-related news, "The Dark Crystal" is purportedly getting a sequel, written by the screenwriter from "Moulin Rouge!". I'm not sure how to feel about this.


 I hired The Labyrinth today (among others) and am so ridiculously excited about watching it again as it was one of my favourite movies as a kid.

:boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How the hell does the Chat thing work on this site? i just logged in a second ago out of curiosity like. (never been on a chat-thingy before)
Then someone said something, and there were bleeping noises. And everyone seemed to know what they were doin except this dumba** here.
I liked all the different wee text colours though!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ It's very confusing when you go on chat for the first time! Everyone's really friendly though. 

--------------------

I'm taking my befriendee to see Furry Vengeance today, teeheeheee


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> ^ It's very confusing when you go on chat for the first time! Everyone's really friendly though.


But do yee all talk across one another like? Or how does it work? I'm an SAS Chat-Virgin!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lol, he actually added me to his Fakebook. But won't i ruin his social image? *gasp*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you're a star.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


>


 You did it all! Thank you. I enjoyed every minute. :b


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Today I'm going to a National Day Of Prayer event.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Thinking about going to younglife again I miss it... we shall see...


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Aint got no place to lay your head? Somebody came and took your bed...Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Not even a week and we're already at odds. I'm sure none of us are surprised.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I hate spoilers!!!! That's what I should have wrote earlier except when I signed in I got an annoying PM, so that just made me want to instantly sign out.

Anyways, yeah, I hate spoilers, earlier today I was looking for a clip on that QAF song site and I was doing CTRL+F to find the song or the scene it was in but when I did the search, the page scrolled to season 5 only I didn't realize that until I'd read too much!!! ****!!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, I'm on QAF 501 part 1/5!!! 

ugh, though if only I could've seen the complete episodes of episode 13, and 14 especially


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> How the hell does the Chat thing work on this site? i just logged in a second ago out of curiosity like. (never been on a chat-thingy before)
> Then someone said something, and there were bleeping noises. And everyone seemed to know what they were doin except this dumba** here.
> I liked all the different wee text colours though!


Ya i don't like it at all, cos i never know what to say, so i just swerve it!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh gawd, why do i always have to check back on my exam notes/books AFTER an exam, to see where i went wrong or what i didn't do?! It's an awful thing to do like, cos no matter what, there is _nothing_ i can do aboot it now! But i still feel the need to make myself look at notes and put myself through agony, i'm really strange like that.....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am beyond exhausted how matter how long I sleep, or how much caffeine I ingest, or what I do. I even went and got blood work done thinking I might have hypothyroidism or something, and everything came back perfectly fine. I guess it must be a new mystery disease.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if anything can fill up this void inside of me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^i know that feeling. 

there are so many different words for money.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

After watching avatar i think james cameron would make a good prmie minister.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I had the most detailed, in-depth dream last night. Pretty sure I have never had one which has made me think about it this much afterwards. 

I love the subconcious brain. Oh wait, it's also responsible for SA thoughts. I hate the subconcious brain!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna go berry picking. I need to just start growing my own.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Time to kill some ******* bandits, or play Borderlands if you prefer the less offensive term.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Last day tomorrow. Please let it go by fast.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

omg guys I like a boy.

I really like him.

He's so cute and smart and funny and other stereotypical things girls like.

I need to boost my self confidence and be comfortable with myself and ready to date again. Then I shall ask him. The summer. I will give myself the summer to work on myself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ good for you perfectionist!!! At least now you have a really good reason to kick your SA's butt!!
---------

My heat shield design is a massive success, first protoype was perfect. So chuffed.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Moving just became a disaster but alteast I am home with my family  Early day tomorrow...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Here's hoping that this cough will develop into cancer and I will be dead within the month.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll pull your trigger if you'll pull mine. Dealio?

--------

Friday night. Alone. Ditched plans to hang out with friend. Ditched plans to smuggle alcohol into this alcohol free house. Contemplating watching You Don't Know Jack. **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

make tony abbott go away


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ocean air makes my heart beat a little bit slower... I love that feeling so free!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

An early finish from work, an oven heating up in preparation for pizza and a stack of DVDs waiting to be watched.. awww yeah!!! :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Sounds good Tweeds! I'll be over in half an hour! There better not be any Pepperoni on me pizza!


Tonight is Poker/Beers/Dodgy-Burgers night fer me! Wohooo!!! Another chance to drunkenly lose me phone!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this song is for you ♥


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

fingertips said:


> make tony abbott go away


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :teeth


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't work on Fridays --- but it's so nice to say I'm working again. I really like my job so far.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> I really like my job so far.


i hope it stays that way...good for you :squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i hope it stays that way...good for you :squeeze


Thanks, me too... still haven't lost that uneasy sick feeling in my stomach but I'm hoping it's just the Lexapro I started last week... but it could be nerves still. It has helped me lose 6 pounds so that is a good thing even if it makes me feel like I need to throw up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

D11 said:


> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :teeth


And Rudd.

Let's call on Luke Skywalker.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

stop being so smart and adorable. or i'll start to miss you when this is all over.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Ospi said:


> And Rudd.
> 
> Let's call on Luke Skywalker.


Even better... Han Solo. :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Parents can be so cruel. Why would you name your child Blue? Or Caprice? 

And HEY, NOSEY GUY NEXT TO ME: STOP READING THIS.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Parents can be so cruel. Why would you name your child Blue? Or Caprice?
> 
> And HEY, NOSEY GUY NEXT TO ME: STOP READING THIS.


or Lotus??

:um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Parents can be so cruel. Why would you name your child Blue? Or Caprice?
> 
> And HEY, NOSEY GUY NEXT TO ME: STOP READING THIS.


oooo I think he thinks you look cwute!!!!

oh can I write him a message?

OI MR SNOOPY DOOP, YOU LOOKIN AT ME? OI BRING IT, YES YOU, NONO DON'T LOOK AWAY SUDDENLY AND PRETEND YOU ARE NOT READING THIS. OUTSIDE, 3PM BUD.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> or Lotus??
> 
> :um


uke



Ospi said:


> oooo I think he thinks you look cwute!!!!
> 
> oh can I write him a message?
> 
> OI MR SNOOPY DOOP, YOU LOOKIN AT ME? OI BRING IT, YES YOU, NONO DON'T LOOK AWAY SUDDENLY AND PRETEND YOU ARE NOT READING THIS. OUTSIDE, 3PM BUD.


:lol Ok, I'm pretty sure he thinks I'm insane now because I'm laughing to myself. That should scare him away :teeth


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Why are you not in chat?? We will make you laugh and scare him away! :boogie


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I woke up thinking that at least this horribly lonely Friday night was over after calling it a night at 7pm. It's only 12:45AM!! Fml.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

my cats breath smells like cat food.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hm..this day just flew by,and I didn't really do anything in particular.Weird.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm proud of my credit card bill this month. It has a whole bunch of things in it that give the impression I'm doing something with my life. Even if it is just spinning my wheels.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Strange mood today. I'm enjoying country music wtf. And I'm not talkin the good old ****, just the radio :stu. Maybe I should get myself to the emergency room lol.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG, QAF is on Logotv!!!!? Just another reason why I want that channel!









-tabs:
-SAS jus 4 fun
-college log in
-Wiki-Dandy Warhols
-Logotv-QAF
-Blackboard
-Logotv-QAF


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

GnR said:


> Strange mood today. I'm enjoying country music wtf. And I'm not talkin the good old ****, just the radio :stu. Maybe I should get myself to the emergency room lol.


You're a trucker. It comes with the territory!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^True, but I'm more of a headbanger than honky tonker lol.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

There is a hot guy who is mowing the lawn next door. His muscles are glistening in the sun. :mushy


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****!!!!!! I think I just threw away $80 by forgetting to pay the the bill on the credit card that I never use


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn you, pollen. Damn you to hell.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, thank my lucky stars, I there weren't any late fees!!!!!!!! I don't know how that happened since I made that purchase in late March but somehow I wasn't charged any late fees!!!!

On the sucky side, I have a considerable amount less than I thought I had in the bank-this confirms it, there is no way I can survive much longer without working


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Cliques are cliques. They seldom mean any harm, but intent is only part of their story.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

GnR said:


> Strange mood today. I'm enjoying country music wtf. And I'm not talkin the good old ****, just the radio :stu. Maybe I should get myself to the emergency room lol.


If you start singing Carrie Underwood, I'd request an MRI.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This damn bike is costing me more than i originally planned and i'm getting pissed. I wish i had my bro's big brass balls. If i did, i would give that bike shop some ****ing hell. Heh, Sucks to be me.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I know, I know, sports is more important than...adult activities...to you but now is like the _perfect _time! Our lives just don't ****ing align. -__-


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm in for it now :afr


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

im a little bit drunk toght now, i think i may go on tiny chat  hahaha


i also have my vhnachilla on my chouslder


----------



## Nysrok (Feb 1, 2008)

Why is it that people try to instigate a response out of someone in another car while stopped at a traffic light for no apparent reason?:sus


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

There will be no webcam for me tonight :no


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

irishK said:


> If you start singing Carrie Underwood, I'd request an MRI.


hey- i always sing Carrie Underwood :b


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

some people are so talented- it's mind blowing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bah off I got on my 2 hour round trip to pick up something which could not be delivered to my door step due to the courier being scared of some barking. 

At least it gets me out of the house!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tired, wired, and hungry - SA is the best! :no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I forgot how wine affects me. I'm not ready to feel sleepy yet! Nooooooooooooooo.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Even though toilet paper rolls are just about the right size, I've never found them to be suitable for anything other than holding toilet paper.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

There is no such thing as negative paranormal entities that come after you when you try to sleep at night.

There is _no such thing_.


*NO SUCH THING*.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pretty decent night


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

There's antz in my pantz!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Pretty decent night


:clap

Did you get your groove on? :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Loving my new camera gear but wow this flash is complicated. Lots of learnign to do woot!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Please raise your hand if you're older than I am.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi's doggie looks like he is derealizing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I miss the golden bobeiver.

Weeeeeeeeeeeekeeeeeeeeeend.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ It's the same dog!!!!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"This chair is almost caning itself!"


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL, cheeky bloody thing.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

fingertips said:


>


Oh wow, that cat is so clever! and the dog, in its knitted vest trying but failing at looking cool, lol. That deserves a big awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ the white girl, Lips...i think she abides in God consciousness


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for deleting my group *******s!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> There's antz in my pantz!!!












This kind, well what she's wearing? or......?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> Thanks for deleting my group *******s!


im sorry that happened *hugs*



D11 said:


> This kind, well what she's wearing? or......?


^^ haha!!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

fingertips said:


>


I could watch that all day! :boogie


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Zeddicus said:


> There is no such thing as negative paranormal entities that come after you when you try to sleep at night.
> 
> There is _no such thing_.
> 
> *NO SUCH THING*.


Yup and there's no monsters under my bed that will eat my toes if they're not covered up by blankets. :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And how high was that you wanted me to jump?

Every time I look in the mirror I am looking at a hypocrite.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

epril said:


> Please raise your hand if you're older than I am.


I don't turn 45 till September... sorry...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Thanks for deleting my group *******s!


:eek WTF, no!!!!

It was the MilleniumMan75 Fan Club you haters! :wife


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this place is making me sick :rain


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

but hey...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

but HEY...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok I'll add playful ferret

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you all know maru, right?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

fingertips said:


>


Thanks tipsy, I had a bad day but this is cheering me up. Liking all the other crazy animal videos too!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh to hell with this. Stupid hangover wont bugger off, its time fer a bit of Indian food (Prawn jalfresi and Garlic nan bread should do the trick) and me last episode of the Sopranos.

Tis a tough life!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^and we come full circle - isn't this exactly where you were and what you were doing when I first posted to you lol....


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caflme said:


> ^and we come full circle - isn't this exactly where you were and what you were doing when I first posted to you lol....


haha, aye, yer right betty mate. Three months ago! I still owe ya a few prawns and all!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^thats ok, I think I still owe ya a box of homemade brownies... like lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Mmmmm two big scoops of chocolate Ovaltine in my coffee to go wtih my cinnamon suger pita chips -- yum yum...


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

man i love singing <3


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just saw this and had to bring it here - it sums things up nicely....

*"...had a wicked busy day today converting oxygen into carbon dioxide..."*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

you know what i noticed?...this girl i talk to on the phone everyday whos _almost_ my girlfriend (its complicated)...her name is nina...if you put the i in front of the n it spells inna...so im pretty sure we're gonna get married...this is how it communicates with us

also, what the hell is a boys hole?! >_<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy mothers day to all the mothers here!!!!!! \o/


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

umm... ok :blank


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Love me, world. Damnit, love me.

****, it doesn't work that way. I have to come up with something else.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This new Ratatat song is really good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This darned bruxism!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I would be powerless if someone hid my glasses.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

inna sense said:


> you know what i noticed?...this girl i talk to on the phone everyday whos _almost_ my girlfriend (its complicated)...her name is nina...if you put the i in front of the n it spells inna...so im pretty sure we're gonna get married...this is how it communicates with us
> 
> also, what the hell is a boys hole?! >_<


Aww, it's meant to be! :b

Caflme - you are always eating the yummiest things! Cinnamon sugar pita chips sound amaaaaaaaazing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to be the person I run to.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The Books are coming out with a new album! I'm trying not to get too excited, as they are horribly inconsistent, but it might be great, just maybe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy mother's day!!!!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had enough. Can't do it anymore. I'm too far gone.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

gilt said:


> I was just looking through the old pages of this thread - it's like being on an archeological dig....so many names I don't know, and a few that I do.
> oh, dang
> 
> I just might be, I'll be 46 in October.


Oh, dang. I'm older by a month.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> you know what i noticed?...this girl i talk to on the phone everyday whos _almost_ my girlfriend (its complicated)...her name is nina...if you put the i in front of the n it spells inna...so im pretty sure we're gonna get married...this is how it communicates with us
> 
> also, what the hell is a boys hole?! >_<


that's cool. Definitely a sign.

and I'm not touching the other question without my gloves on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> I've had enough. Can't do it anymore. I'm too far gone.


Tie a knot and hang on, man .


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, on QAF, Brian just told Justin he loved him!!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had an OK day ... my fam. is asleep so I let the dog in to keep me company : ) Mom would be MAD! haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paxil time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, I know this is pseudospamming, but I had to bring this up.

On American cable new programs - well, certain segments - have you ever noticed that the graphics people will cycle through the same three or four shots over and over and over again as the people talk about the topic? I have to laugh at that, no matter how serious the news story really is. :lol


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

That's it, I'm going into song recording mode right now. I need to get something done. I have procrastinated long enough.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

inna sense said:


> also, what the hell is a boys hole?! >_<


You gotta pay the troll toll.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mayflower, a particularly compact pony, would like you to know the following: she is not stuck in mud, she simply has very short legs.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^awwwwwwwwww, that's sooooo cute*!*


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

QAF 513 part 3/6(the one that ends with Michael getting smacked upside the head)

omg, what does this _mean_???? Justin and Brian are over???? just as i feared, as I anticipated?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Forgetting people's birthdays, not responding to people's PMs, getting anxious over PMs. You've grown a lot haven't you. :no :no :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got 80 minutes of time in the sun, then mowed the lawn for another 45 minutes. And now, I am going to run six miles. I think I will put some sunscreen on my face. :stu. It's only May folks - six weeks before the peak sun angle.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm glad my paper is finally done! I would have hated to procrastinate on a 5,000 word research paper.*


 (*I have not started. Holy crap I fail at school!)​


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I spend money on the internet to compensate for loneliness/boredom.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Uhm...ow.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

deathinmusic said:


> that's it, i'm going into song recording mode right now. I need to get something done. I have procrastinated long enough.


yay!!!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i hope i don't go deaf from listening to all this loud music all the freaking time


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to break everything....
How can someone say they love you when they don't even accept who you truly are?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to EAT.....like NOW!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't handle working tonight, my brain is too out of whack. I think I'll just take some melatonin and go to sleep early. And then wake up early and finish it. 

Hopefully I'll actually be able to stay asleep.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My videophoooooooooooooooooooooooooone

Stupid catchy song.

My videophoooooooooooooooooooooooooone


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I like symmetry in my bedroom


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just dragged a 120 pound treadmill down a flight of stairs and across the house by myself.

I AM A MACHINE.

GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAR.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I haven't let myself get this excited for a long time, it's terrifying.

Also, this is totally brilliant: http://ded.increpare.com/~locus/hush.html


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have tears in my eyes.






please ref the world cup final.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^

Hee, he is awesome!!! :boogieSo... prancey!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Tweedy said:


> Aww, it's meant to be! :b


i hope so! 



epril said:


> that's cool. Definitely a sign.
> 
> and I'm not touching the other question without my gloves on.


hhahah!...aw, thanks



sda0 said:


> You gotta pay the troll toll.


i cant afford it


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Currently sorting out sixteen discs of Serge Gainsbourg. Ooh yeah.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Starting school today, must reactivate brain from hibernation!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I just have to look at my room and it becomes a mess


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

jhanniffy said:


> I just have to look at my room and it becomes a mess


The power of suggestion?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I want to do something new and fun.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like I'll have to go and take back my stolen heart.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just made an appointment to get my dog groomed tomorrow morning.:clap


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Now, I ain't sayin she's a gold digga...but she ain't messin' wit no broke soda.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i think its weird that there are 100's of (non-member)guests online just lurking the boards...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ It worries me just how much access they have without having to sign up. As far as I am concerned you should have to sign up and make a post in the "first step" thread before you can access the rest of the forum, I mean this is not like a normal forum, people are expressing their deepest and darkets demons in their lives and exposing their weaknesses and to have that so openly available to any joe bill and harry is not ideal imo.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ^^ It worries me just how much access they have without having to sign up. As far as I am concerned you should have to sign up and make a post in the "first step" thread before you can access the rest of the forum, I mean this is not like a normal forum, people are expressing their deepest and darkets demons in their lives and exposing their weaknesses and to have that so openly available to any joe bill and harry is not ideal imo.


i completely agree.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Did not realize I was this picky about bedsheets.
I need to paint that mirror.
I need to give my trunk a new paint job.
I need slumber.
Back to bedsheets.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

this chair is squeaky


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG, I have HBO!!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Nice! 

I need to eat :yes.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love the beach boys


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back in school, with courses I actually enjoy taking. Won't be so bad after all!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ good to hear. gl with it. 
that's how last semester was for me too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Makes all the difference when it's something you actually enjoy doing. Good luck with it!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello research paper. We meet again.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is going to be crap.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I need to not eat.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, it's pretty underwhelming.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, it's pretty underwhelming.


<Zips up pants. Puts on massive sad face. Crawls under chair. :hide>


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ :teeth

Got offered to do corporate photography for a company after they saw my portfolio. Going to make an offer shortly but they said it would "be in the thousands". So excited yet so **** scared.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sometimes I really love this thing they call - silence.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

write this e-mail already. it's nothing worth procrastinating. 

on another note: earl grey tea! and only two days of school this week


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Taking a nap wasen't a good idea.One hour became 4 hours so now I'm not going to be able to go to sleep tonight..


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If it's not too big a problem God I think I'd like to live forever kthxbye


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You too fine to be layin down in bed alone I could teach you how to speak my language.... Rosetta Stone


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Now you've got that stuck in my head.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

OMFG, how the **** did I miss all these consignment stores in Atlanta???? I know I did a search before, I _know_ I did and barely anything came up-and now when I actually need to sell stuff, now I find all these stores, _now_ when I'm about to ****ing leave GA???


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

letitrock said:


> OMFG, how the **** did I miss all these consignment stores in Atlanta???? I know I did a search before, I _know_ I did and barely anything came up-and now when I actually need to sell stuff, now I find all these stores, _now_ when I'm about to ****ing leave GA???


you cuss too much! >_<


----------



## Icelanddude (Mar 19, 2009)

exams are finished tomorrow and then its work and summer vacation :boogiewoohoo


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I should really fix my back sometime. It's killing me and giving me anxiety. I wish I could live with another family and have fun family time with them and go out to eat and have fun and then go back to their house and have fun sleeping. And finally feel freedom.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> ^Now you've got that stuck in my head.


Haha Love love love that song!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

*breath*

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

My hedgehog hates me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

MD White Out is so good.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

WTF! What do you mean, "Using Your Prezzy Card: Card Restrictions: This card cannot be used for .. gambling, ..." Grawawaargwhgsfjsgfjsdgfjdshgkdsjhdjkgh!! <claws at air>

And and $391 for gym membership :blank Must figure out a way to afford that...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu......just :stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

**** I love that machine.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love phantom of the opera music even though the show put me to sleep.
insanely good, it's like a drug and i can't go to sleep because of it...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I might delete this later.


:lol

Hmm, off to the treadmill I go..


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> My hedgehog hates me


Nah mate, hedgehogs are lovers not haters.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a feeling that scream sounded American.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bit down tonight for some reason. Hmm.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Bit down tonight for some reason. Hmm.


Me too! :afr


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I want chocolate.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Bit down tonight for some reason. Hmm.


:squeeze



Tweedy said:


> Me too! :afr


:squeeze



cmr said:


> I want chocolate.


:squeeze

I have chocolate... if ya'll were all here we would all feel better.

:group


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Awwww! I had a hot bath and read a book and I'm feeling a bit better but CHOCOLATE om nom nom...:b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope that letter will make him consider stopping walking at 3 am and keeping me awake. If not, i will take more drastic measures, like breaking his damn legs...or not paying the rent, at least. I don't think there's anything i can really do


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh Ryan Murphy, why do you keep doing this to me?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope the cat is okay...wherever she is. :um


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Feelin just er, argh. Could use some lovin right about now lol.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need a vacation from myself.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hmm, it's *pretty* underwhelming.


But but, at least it was pretty right?!??? Riiiiiiiiight?? 
:teeth


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Your quietness..


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I want icecream


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

With sprinkles


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

and I also want it dipped in Fudge


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

With Crushed Oreos all over


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Will you get me some?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Towlie will!!!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have under four months to read 15 + books....can I do it!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> I have under four months to read 15 + books....can I do it!!


Sure you can... one book a week with a week and a few days to spare. How big are the books? Do you get to choose them?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

caflme said:


> Sure you can... one book a week with a week and a few days to spare. How big are the books? Do you get to choose them?


They are books I gathered over the year and didn't get around to reading with school(Don't let me into a book shop I will just buy all!), 5 are by my favourite writer, average 500 pages, all my choice...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> They are books I gathered over the year and didn't get around to reading with school(Don't let me into a book shop I will just buy all!), 5 are by my favourite writer, average 500 pages, all my choice...


Well that will make it way easier... I'm the same way when it comes to books... I just don't have a lot of time to read anymore... but make it special time... peaceful and fun... don't think of it as a have too... think of it as a want to.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

5:08pm

you discovered this blog today:

http://dirkmancuso.wordpress.com/20...totally-have-my-permission-to-go-down-on-him/

is it worth following? p.s. it features Jason Statham and Gale Harold


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't stop humming and finger drumming at work, I think people are going to get annoyed soon xD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

She's in her seventies and really into Jesus.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It was a long day...


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone told me there's a girl out there, with love in her eyes, and flowers in her hair...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I discovered Shepard Fairey today-How? I can't remember-I know I didn't _type_ his name cuz I didn't even know about him before-I know I discoverd him today, after class, when I was first in the library earlier today, and something led me to his wikipedia page and I saw that he created Obey the Giant and the Obama posters-was it that library search that I did for "street art"-I think it was??


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Being in my head is so exhausting..._


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I spilled buffer all over myself today at work. I'm dumb.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I spilled buffer all over myself today at work. I'm dumb.


^Film buffer?

New music time, Beartato.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> So many good moments happened today. Things are looking up. T- 8 days!


:O What is in 8 days?? Yay for things going well!!!!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Vacation HAS *BEGUN*!

:boogie:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> The interview at the emergency/referral hospital!!


:clap I shall raise my glass to wish you good luck when it arrives


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Film buffer?


Buffer for making RNA. The kit costs like a bagillion bucks and I spilled at least half the kit's buffer all over my pants. So far my pants are still intact, thankfully. I put it back and am hoping no one notices it's my fault when we need to repurchase next month instead of next year. I'm dumb, but also covert.

I started a new class today and my prof totally reminds me of Snape. Except he's too nice. He needs to be mean! And snarly! And grumpy! I can't believe I'm bummed a prof is so friendly.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

This song is stuck in my head randomly...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I get a kick out of sda0's signature :lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> Somebody left a note in my mailbox that reads "can you keep your music down?". I would like to know who did that so I can leave a note in their mailbox that reads "you didn't say 'please'"


lolol I am waiting for a similar letter, though acreage <3


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****!!! I just read the spoiler of a lifetime!

"will they marry??"

"Sorry, but﻿ they don't.."

Who asks **** like that when they havnt finished the series!!? ugggghhhhhhhh

"Brian and Justin - I will marry you !" youtube vid by Elriel


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope all you SASers have a good day .


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> She's in her seventies and really into Jesus.


When did you meet me Granny?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I love you (secret name) so much haha


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> When did you meet me Granny?


Teehee, apparently I work with her.

-----------------------

You've got a one way ticket to Tickle Town.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

"Apparently saying hi to your parents is like getting a hug from them. Hearing your mom's voice is equivalent to a hug." Kane Show

Not for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I need to run.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

YESSSS, i just finished scanning in the last of my images


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

V_V

:sigh

*stuffs boiled eggs down throat*


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

my therapist makes me feel worse than better now thats a thought!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, am I exhausted (I ran in 77F weather)


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I got a rat and named it Gretchen. Among the many other stupid things I've done in the past few weeks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow 30mg of Paxil and I am calm.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Icelandic people fail financial literacy 4,3. 18 year olds know more about sex education than how to survive financially. They do not know how to fill out their own yearly tax report. :no We need to teach financial literacy in schools here I've been saying that for years now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Man, I am starving!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow 30mg of Paxil and I am calm.


don't know what that is b/c im unfamiliar with meds, though it seems dangerous for me, i think i need them.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_I think my therapist has the hots for me lol_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having some Arby's curly fries right now.

I now have OughtAlmanac of AmassedFact Vol.I though!:yay:yay:yay


----------



## atj409 (Mar 30, 2010)

This is a big *** thread

The coolest word is zeitgeist


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I thought the library was supposed to be quiet,but nooo people just have to answer their loud stupid mobiles and talk loudly!!!:mum

(yes,grumpy in the library today lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beginning to get drowsy.......drowsy.......


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

OMFG, are you ****ing ****ting me, I had a project that was due at midnight and I just ****ing woke up


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Jesus, I've been working on this book cover since I got down here and I've only just "finished" putting these clouds together


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sorry, girl working in Liquorland today on the sampling stand. I didn't mean to brush you off in that way. ****ing SA. 

On other news I took the train and only realized afterwards that I hadn't paid. The conductor only turned up as the train stopped at my station and I was in too much of a daze to realize he was asking for passengers like me to pay. I assumed I'd already paid at the beginning and only realised as I searched my pockets outside the train that I'd never purchased a ticket. :\ Made me so nervous on the long long walk past the security guard and out of the station building.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

At work, last person here, T-2 hours until I reach probably the biggest challenge I have with SA.

But **** I intent to kick it in the face (and have some fun!!)


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> At work, last person here, T-2 hours until I reach probably the biggest challenge I have with SA.
> 
> But **** I intent to kick it in the face (and have some fun!!)


^What is this challenge you speak of, good sir?

Today was a good day.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol..why did I get so embarrased when I met my lecturer when buying beer today?Wasen't anything weird about that at all.Damn thoughts!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Think I'm gonna love Philosophy class, glad I signed up for it:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

On the bus home today I couldn't concentrate on my reading because there were two people behind me talking loudly and a dude with his music up so loud I fear for his eardrums. Is anyone else like this?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This book is awesome. lol


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> On the bus home today I couldn't concentrate on my reading because there were two people behind me talking loudly and a dude with his music up so loud I fear for his eardrums. Is anyone else like this?


YES! I'm looking at _you_, foot tapping man on train last night!!! Grrr!!! And mouthy teenagers at train station last night... and, and... uh, pretty much every passenger in my carriage tonight... :um


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> At work, last person here, T-2 hours until I reach probably the biggest challenge I have with SA.
> 
> But **** I intent to kick it in the face (and have some fun!!)


Good luck, Ospington!! I'm sure you'll have a great time!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i adore you.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i adore you Dub16.


steady on mate!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:blush

i always fall for the ones who are already married to cartoon characters.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ hahaha, damn those pesky animated beauties!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Once a little boy rested his head on my arm and I was like omgsocute but his mother told him off. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

That chat thing is bleddy addictive. Another nail in my professional coffin. Gettin bleddy nothing done here at work!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I need to put a name on my thoughts....the evil ones...the ones I'm trying to get rid of


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> I need to put a name on my thoughts....the evil ones...the ones I'm trying to get rid of


Gertrude
Horace
Prudence
Sir Fafflesworth Blubbington III ?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yay, I just submitted my bookcover design:boogie Although, I seriously was not expecting it to take this long, I thought that I would have been done by 4 ish am at the latest

Also, I've been rewatching QAF in order now instead of just clicking on the Justin Brian parts over and over again like I've been doing ever since I reached the 513 a few days ago(?), and I've actually been liking it, I thought that watching the parts again where Brian rejects Justin would depress me but I'm actually liking watching the episodes in their entirety one after the other-I may rewatch the whole thing in order until I reach 513 again. Right now I'm on QAF S1 E18 P3

Also, I discovered this song while I was rewatching QAF while I'd been working on my bookcover:






Can't believe I didn't notice it the first time I watched the episode, I love this song

Also, I'm not sleepy at all, I'm fully awake, I thought I'd have to go to sleep after I finished my project but I totally don't-I need to go buy milk


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> Gertrude
> Horace
> Prudence
> Sir Fafflesworth Blubbington III ?


lol!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'll just do my best. and if i fail, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just tried sas chat again and I had a great time... thanks all. It was fun talking food with ya'll.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

caflme said:


> Just tried sas chat again and I had a great time... thanks all. It was fun talking food with ya'll.


:b It was fun but I am seriously hungry now!!! :um


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caflme said:


> Just tried sas chat again and I had a great time... thanks all. It was fun talking food with ya'll.


I had to go get a sandwich because of it. I'm gonna ask them all to reimburse me!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> :b It was fun but I am seriously hungry now!!! :um





Dub16 said:


> I had to go get a sandwich because of it. I'm gonna ask them all to reimburse me!!


Hehe sorry... I ate another apple cinnamon muffin and had another cuppa coffee.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_You're_ tired. _I'm_ tired. Why aren't we sleeping together?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Will you think im a child predator if I think Justin Bieber cute?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ever feel like everyone's telepathic except you? :hide


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Whoah,, it's 5 pm! I thought it was like 3:45 or 4 something-I said I didn't feel sleepy but after I logged out of SAS this morning, I went up to my room and slept till like 12, then woke up, then went back to sleep and woke up around like 3:45pm and watched the Tyra show in bed


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Will you think im a child predator if I think Justin Bieber cute?


omg


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Leaving for Phoenix, see you Monday SAS! 


(oh who am I kidding I'll have my laptop  )


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

this is pathetic...good thing i don't care much.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Great, I'm going to go listen to ocean sounds and do some chin-ups.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Judging by the feeling in the top of my skull, it's about to explode, sending brain matter flying everywhere.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Hoobastank is still around?!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

-I think the daughter of some family friends is the daughter my mom has always wanted.
-I hate being in my brother's shadow.
-I'm feeling awfully sad.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I'm delighted that Sashy is back on the site. I missed ya Sashy mate!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

CandySays said:


> -I think the daughter of some family friends is the daughter my mom has always wanted.
> -I hate being in my brother's shadow.
> -I'm feeling awfully sad.


:squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sda0 said:


> Leaving for Phoenix, see you Monday SAS!
> 
> (oh who am I kidding I'll have my laptop  )


have fun


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Get a whole day off from kids and husband tomorrow, yippee!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm home!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nooooooooooooo. I remembered something I forgot.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm home!


And heres yer Irish party!!

Cead mile failte...
Lover Im on the street,
where the bright lights and the big city meet,
With the red guitar on fire, on fire.. desire...

(Dont ask, i'm totally drunk...)


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

It's beautiful out.. why do I want to be inside! : /


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dub16 said:


> And heres yer Irish party!!
> 
> Cead mile failte...
> Lover Im on the street,
> ...


Thanks, man!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

If I could go back in time however many times I desired, I would go back in time infinitely many times until I got it perfect.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Got high for the first, and last, time tonight. Interesting. lol


OMG HAHAHA. Jill, msn, now.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

http://twitter.com/feministhulk

woah.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

lol ^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just issued two infractions in less than five minutes.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

fingertips said:


> http://twitter.com/feministhulk
> 
> woah.


:teeth

"HULK USE ALL-CAPS. HULK CHOOSE NOT TO IMPOSE HIERARCHY ON LANGUAGE. PLUS, BIG HULK FINGERS MAKE SHIFT-KEY PROBLEMATIC."


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

What a night......


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

I just can't take The Rock seriously after "Tooth Fairy"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2am :lol


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

StickyFingers said:


> I just can't take The Rock seriously after "Tooth Fairy"


:teeth You took The Rock seriously before then?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

All this excercise is making my legs and thighs quite shapely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am half awake and I still have to take my Paxil.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi broke chat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My apologies. I entered the secret "kill chat" password.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Skip a life completely, stuff it in a cup. 
She said 'money is like us in time 
it lies but can't stand up'.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Blah.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It's over!

Can't believe I completed it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah so, time flies faster than a diving peregrine. It's nuts.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Beauty queen of only eighteen
She had some trouble with herself
He was always there to help her
She always belonged to someone else


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> My apologies. I entered the secret "kill chat" password.





mind_games said:


> Ospi broke chat.


Awwwww....It's okay, man.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not sick anymore...yay? I was kind of enjoying the pain and tiredness because it made me not care about silly depression and anxiety. Oh well, back to normal(or abnormal) we go.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to go out in the sun!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I want to go out in the sun!


Are you wired or wireless?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This is just bad news all round.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wisdom teeth suck!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sometimes I think what a wonderful thing it would be to be able to read people's minds in certain situations. No wondering what people really mean, no worrying whether you can trust them, no worrying whether they really like you or not. I find it extremely difficult to open up to others but I'm very open about my feelings when I care about someone and I wish other people were the same. I think my sense of woman's intuition is broken or something. I can't stand uncertainty and I can't reassure myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> Are you wired or wireless?


 Wired.

I got some May Ohio sun - 20 flip 20 flip 15 flip 15 flip 10 flip 10. 45 minutes on both sides; I am done :lol.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

You need to get a lot of cat5 and run you a line out to the yard... that way you can keep us all in line (and keep us company) while catching some rays...

:yes but don't end up burnt like this smilie.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just slept for 11 and a half hours. I feel so goooooooooooooood.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Some say we're born into the grave...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love makes everything better.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ricketts?? Ewww, what kind of last name is that? Ugh just thinking it grosses me out


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I know someone with that last name. I never thought it was weird before.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I want a pet turtle


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Cherry Jones-what a great name


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Wisdom teeth suck!


Exactly my thoughts right now


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I want a pet turtle


Ha!!! Funny... my son just let one go... we have a 24 hour rule... anything he finds can be his pet for 24 hours and then it has to go home to it's family (he lets it go where he found it).... we've had turtles, lizards, frogs, snakes, bugs, a mouse, and a baby bird. ... it's been fun.

Did you know...

* Turtles exhibit what is known as 'negligible senescence.' In other words, unlike humans, they do not continue to age once their bodies reach maturity. In theory, they might be able to live forever, though in practice this would never happen. Injury, predation, or disease eventually kill them. But turtles have been know...n to live beyond 150 years without exhibiting any signs of old 
age.*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ 150 years???? Bleddy hell! 

They'd have to be very frugal with their money, you'd need a hell of a pension to last ya that long!

Betty, did you say you had a snake in the house for a day? They scare the daylights outta me


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ 150 years???? Bleddy hell!
> 
> They'd have to be very frugal with their money, you'd need a hell of a pension to last ya that long!
> 
> Betty, did you say you had a snake in the house for a day? They scare the daylights outta me


awww... it was a cute little garden snake... nothing dangerous or scary - and it was little maybe only a foot long. It stayed in an aquarium till it was time for it to go back out in the yard.

I was a tomboy growing up and had lots of those kinds of pets myself... I'm glad my son can really have fun leaning about animals like that. He even had a pet snail once --- lmao... too funny, but quite boring.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

caflme said:


> Did you know...
> 
> *Turtles exhibit what is known as 'negligible senescence.' In other words, unlike humans, they do not continue to age once their bodies reach maturity. In theory, they might be able to live forever, though in practice this would never happen. Injury, predation, or disease eventually kill them. But turtles have been know...n to live beyond 150 years without exhibiting any signs of old *
> *age.*


:heart Always thought turtles were special, something wise, enduring about them.

Awww... sunshine today, just for today-- who knows about tomorrow?
Hey what am I doing sitting_ here_?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Dad just called me a parasite. :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feel icky....time for a shower.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wikipedia changed it's layout. :?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

am i the only one that thinks the hurt locker wasnt THAT good?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am CLEAN!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just used the treadmill for the first time in about 18 months.

I'm not going to lie, I almost died. But I did it! And hopefully I will keep it up!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

What is wrong with me


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

gilt said:


> ^ You're right! I don't know if I like this new format...


Yeah I don't like the search bar being all the way in the top right corner. Liked it better on the left hand side.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It's been decided, me and my buddies are getting together to watch "High Kick Girl" tomorrow. I've been meaning to see this movie for so long, I can't believe it's finally happening.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, that guy in my class just talked to me and it went_ smoothly_, I made a good impression on him

unfortunately, now my brain is on and I've been inevitably replaying parts of the convo in my mind


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*=[*

I want to play the Ganon's again. =[ I hate disconnecting from online Brawl when there's a good group of players.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took naps today. I may not get to bed for a while yet - it's 2:40am, though :con


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

This weather is nice to look at, but I have to go outside later :um 
I like rain and stormy weather, actually. As long as I'm lying in bed.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The longer you stay awake, the less anxiety you feel.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey. I'm not drunk god dammit.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3:42 AM:sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm, why this sudden bout of jealousy. Really not liking it in the slightest.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Damn,I'm tired today.What was with the waking up too early thing that happened today?Maybe someone should go to bed early today:yawn


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Eurgh, don't you just hate it when someone gives you their phone number, so you text them but they don't reply? I feel really embarrassed about the message I sent and can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ugh, back to work tomorrow and I did NOTHING on my two days off. :um


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

team bob sucks. team bowlcut supremacy.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Yay, 200 min (THAT'S OVER THREE HOURS) exam tomorrow :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

fingertips said:


> team bob sucks. team bowlcut supremacy.


Blasphemy!!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

fingertips said:


> team bob sucks. Team bowlcut supremacy.


How DARE you!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

fingertips said:


> team bob sucks. team bowlcut supremacy.




How do I join?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I need a hug and a neck/shoulder massage and some peace and quiet - no one talking, no birds chirping and no freakin' dogs barking... can the world just SHUT UP while I sleep for two more hours. Pleaseeeeee.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caflme said:


> can the world just SHUT UP while I sleep for two more hours. Pleaseeeeee.


Aye, I know how ya feel. Some muppet came round and rang ma door-bell at 11am this mornin.
I was tempted to open the window and throw me under-wear at him!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Aye, I know how ya feel. Some muppet came round and rang ma door-bell at 11am this mornin.
> I was tempted to open the window and throw me under-wear at him!


Thanks... first smile of the day... I needed that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is the greatest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Why are there so many denominations of Christianity (thousands), many of which completely contradict each other, and why does every believer think theirs is the true one? Wait, don't answer that, this forum is not for debate. It was just a random thought.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why didn't anyone tell me that strawberry banana yop was actually delicious? Mmm.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

epitome. 
fatalism. 
chignon. 
salad. 
succubus. 
water buffalo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am feeling more confident every day.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder if there's a "team mullet".


----------



## StickyFingers (May 12, 2010)

I wish I were normal.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

irishK said:


> I hung up a big shelf with no level and gosh darnit... it's level. Because I am such a child, I just had to touch the drill bit to see if it was hot. It was.


LOL - exactly the same thing I would do..... makes me feel better :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm too tired to have random thoughts. :yawn


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

fingertips said:


> team bob sucks. team bowlcut supremacy.


Uh oh, this is going to get ugly.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Fighting the strong desire to disappear and permanently ban myself from everywhere.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

irishK said:


> Fighting the strong desire to disappear and permanently ban myself from everywhere.


Oh don't do that, we'll miss you. Are you having a bad day? sorry.:squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me that strawberry banana yop was actually delicious? Mmm.


Surely the name gave it away???!!!!!
---------

Webber :boogie (Yes i am still on a high)


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> What is wrong with me


There is nothing wrong with you. You are a unique human being who deserves happiness, love, and respect. :yes :squeeze


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> am i the only one that thinks the hurt locker wasnt THAT good?


No you are not the only person who thinks that The Hurt Locker is overrated. It was a good movie but not a great movie. Certainly not the best picture of 2009. :roll


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

My watch is slow...is the watch just not made precisely enough or have I been moving at near the speed of light?


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Why are there so many denominations of Christianity (thousands), many of which completely contradict each other, and why does every believer think theirs is the true one? Wait, don't answer that, this forum is not for debate. It was just a random thought.


Seriously!


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Dear Neighbor at my apartment complex, 

Would you mind taking your screaming child back inside your home instead of walking her past my window 5 times a day. Really. I am trying to make friends online and she is distracting me.

Thanks
La Fille Perdue


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ lol.

I love all the crazy noises in my apartment complex. The people above me seem to constantly drop heavy objects on the ground. Seriously...I'd love to know what makes that noise all the time.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

okay fry its a saturday night you have no girlfriend a 5L bottle of shasta and an all rush mixtape! you know what to do!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Is that Shasta soda? You will have to show a picture of a 5L bottle - that's gotta be huge!

We have soda in 2L bottles - heh heh, we went Metric on that one!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought it was Sunday.... so confused!:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^For most of the world, it's Monday now. I only have 62 1/2 minutes of Sunday myself!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had a dream about Justin Bieber, it's official, I'm gay.....


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

huh said:


> ... The people above me seem to constantly drop heavy objects on the ground. Seriously...I'd love to know what makes that noise all the time.


imagines people dropping dead on the floor above huh's  :teeth


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

need earplugs. the walls are too thin in this house. i worry if i wake people up when i'm sneezing. they just have noisy sex and don't even care if i hear it or not.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

yay, I can actually parallel park....I think.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My run was timed about right this evening.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I have an interview on Tuesday! Yikes!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> imagines people dropping dead on the floor above huh's  :teeth


I could only hope...because then the noise should eventually stop.

On a better note (well, kind off...also the reason I'm still friendless), I finally got my python script talking to my php soap service and submitting XML to it...and correctly processing it into my database. Once again, a weekend well spent.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

power2theweak said:


> I have an interview on Tuesday! Yikes!!!


Good luck! Getting interviews seems to be a good portion of the battle. I found that the more I rehearsed a bunch of potential answers to questions in my head the better I did. When I tried to wing a few I did really bad...haha. Hope it goes well.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a dead flea smeared across my monitor. NOW you will remember me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why are the tips of Moe's ears always cold?

Seriously, try touching the tips of your furry animal's ears to see if they're cold. I want to know if it's common. I'm going to try it on my boyfriend tonight.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

sigh.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel wierd.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahem la la cough cough nothing.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why are the tips of Moe's ears always cold?
> 
> Seriously, try touching the tips of your furry animal's ears to see if they're cold. I want to know if it's common. I'm going to try it on my boyfriend tonight.


Probably because the blood vessels don't go all the way to the tip of the ear... the blood is what keeps them warm... just my hypothesis.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I still cannot believe I dreamt of Justin Bieber, and we were actually friends. I'm so unhappy about this....:|


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Today I learned who Stanley Tucci is. And that the word is "adaptation" and not, like in german, "adaption".


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Swiper, No Swiping!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought the original Mass Effect on PC and it came in those cheap-*** "value games" packages with zero extras and not even a physical manual. On the site I bought it from it looked like the regular version. Boo.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

This day sucks:mum


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the dudes who invented grits never intended for them to be cooked this way. uke


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> This day sucks:mum


:squeeze



shadowmask said:


> I'm pretty sure the dudes who invented grits never intended for them to be cooked this way. uke


I am the queen of cooking grits (I'm in Florida)... how were they cooked and what's wrong with them?... just curious.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I still cannot believe I dreamt of Justin Bieber, and we were actually friends. I'm so unhappy about this....:|


:rofl

I think I'm getting a cold, my throat is so sore. :rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Headed to work - day one of week 3... not long now till I will have the office and position all to myself... will decorate my new office (as soon as she gets her stuff out of there)... and will be in charge --- yay!!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

he made me like the song T_T


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

why am i always questioning myself.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

PSA for ladies that use Bare Minerals: Shell out the cashmoney for a better brush than you're given in the starter pack. I was convinced that their foundation was mediocre at best; I only used it because it didn't aggravate my pores. It felt like I could never fully conceal even basic redness in my face. And then I decided to try a new applicator brush (full flawless face), and the difference was like night and day. For once, I actually look like the girls in the infomercial and my face is legit flawless. It's so much better than the littler brush that came with it.

I'm just really excited that I look so fine today.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The most popular search query on this forum is... something really naughty.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You know, installing DLC for a pirated game should not be that difficult :lol
I almost gave up...but it's working now.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i don't have uni until thursday! :boogie:boogie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I should go sit by the river and feed the ducks while it's still warm out...meh, **** it. Lets play some Borderlands instead.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time to sing my heart out on another hour long drive to work!!!!! \o/


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Today I heated up a frozen pizza and the instructions said..."Bake for 8 minutes" ok. "Product will be hot." Uh...duh..that's how food is when it comes out the oven. :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I wish I could yoyo like this guy


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

huh said:


> I wish I could yoyo like this guy


:teeth Greatest thing I've seen all week


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

huh said:


> Good luck! Getting interviews seems to be a good portion of the battle. I found that the more I rehearsed a bunch of potential answers to questions in my head the better I did. When I tried to wing a few I did really bad...haha. Hope it goes well.


Thanks! I am so nervous! There will be six people interviewing me! :afr


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> Thanks! I am so nervous! There will be six people interviewing me! :afr


Just heard about your interview... good luck... I'm be thinking of you and offering up a prayer on your behalf.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

A human animal is at it's stupidest when in love


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to be up in seven hours :lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It's a Northern Mockingbird catching a meal. I think I'll take up birding at some point.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

caflme said:


> Probably because the blood vessels don't go all the way to the tip of the ear... the blood is what keeps them warm... just my hypothesis.


Upon further research this seems to be what others are saying. It makes sense, why didn't I think of it? Haha. :b

Also - if anyone wanted to know, my boyfriend's ears are not cold. In fact, none of him is.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't sleep. :stu


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've barely eaten over the last couple of days.Constantly hungry.I need to start eating more.Maybe my energy will come back then.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ LOL.

Yes, this invention made her billions.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

She gonna have some mighty fine dimples very soon


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i hate bein on till on my own! Especially for 2 hours! :cry


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What the h***!... I just saw my son spray AIR FRESHENER on his hair (he's 11)... I asked him what, why... what he was thinking... he just said that his hair wouldn't lay down... I asked him why he didn't just use water and he shrugged his shoulders.... wow. I'm cracking up.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG... he just asked me if his nipples hurting was a sign of him being in puberty.... not a freaking clue about boys and puberty... any of you ever experience this. I just told him yeah sure,.... but to stop letting girls give him ti*** twisters and they might not hurt - thankfully he laughed and thought I was funny. I'm so glad he can talk to me about this stuff.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

caflme said:


> OMG... he just asked me if his nipples hurting was a sign of him being in puberty


 You should be more careful where you put your clothes-pegs Betty!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I had to look up what clothes pegs are ... in America they are clothespins.... too funny Dub.... a real riot you are... ;-)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont have big feet....I just have long toes


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yaya, kane agrees with me, that whole Muslim Miss USA stripper pole thing isn't a big deal, god, people need to get over that ****


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

caflme said:


> I had to look up what clothes pegs are ... in America they are clothespins.... too funny Dub.... a real riot you are... ;-)


A friend once asked me to throw her the buttons, she meant the remote, it was funny!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

that Oz quote is from S2 E5, _Family Bizness_ by Augustus Hill.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

you are the only exception


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It will be 3 years this coming September since I've had my braces on :sus:blank


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm stuck in the defiant phase.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yaya, I just added 50 minutes, what a weight off my back


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Slept in sick can't go to school but I'm some what ok with that as I feel terrible!! 
What a waste of a day!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lots and lots of nice things happened today!!!!!! :yay


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Lots and lots of nice things happened today!!!!!! :yay


Congratulations:clap


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm just angry at everything these days.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

And here we go again.
I will do it right this time.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think I cured most of my chronic pain and possibly most of my migraines too, simply by changing the position I sit and sleep in.


That's great to hear! :yes


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

24 ****ing minutes left on my phone


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I voted today. In the local races, I voted against the candidates who sent me the most junk mail over the last few weeks.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yay, like 10min ago, I canceled my stupid 13.99 a month account thing-what a ****ing relief


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

mmmm, omg, gummy bears soaked in vodka, I wanna try that


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Mom is inviting a friend over for dinner tomorrow night. :afr It's like she goes out of her way to make life miserable for me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just make an excuse for why you can't leave your room for the duration of her visit ...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe it will work.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

♥ North Wales


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> My Mom is inviting a friend over for dinner tomorrow night. :afr It's like she goes out of her way to make life miserable for me.


She can't have friends over because of your SA? Wouldn't that be a little selfish on your part?
---------

Aluminium is sharp.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have $28 left on my credit card! :afr


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have to set up a printer at work tomorrow. The last time I tried to put something together there (a cabinet) I broke it in half and they had to throw it out. I was reminded of this several times today. 

Get ready Goliath printer. Little old Davidy me is going to KICK YOUR ARSE.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have $28 left on my credit card! :afr


I wish I was in your position... mine's overdrawn by $800.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

caflme said:


> Just heard about your interview... good luck... I'm be thinking of you and offering up a prayer on your behalf.


Thanks, Betty! Right after it was over, I thought that it had gone alright. Now I am kinda second-guessing myself, though...thinking of lots of things that I should have said. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Be kind to your children, they will choose your nursing home


Listen up, Dad!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> A friend once asked me to throw her the buttons, she meant the remote, it was funny!


LOL

Haven't heard that one before!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> She can't have friends over because of your SA? Wouldn't that be a little selfish on your part?


I NEVER said she couldn't have any friends or invite them over whenever she pleases. I was just describing how nervous I became when I found out.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Lots and lots of nice things happened today!!!!!! :yay


Wonderful! :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I got nothing done today I guess I will do it tomorrow. I hate school it is week 8 only 2 left thank god! I am ready to just work its less stressful well most of the time!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I REALLY want to have a good high at the moment... yes or no... I cant decide! 
Today has been pretty terrible so maybe I shall...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't wanna have an allergy test. Needles. :afr That's plural! ...I'll just avoid it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

If I was able to have my way, I'd be drunk and naked right now.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> If I was able to have my way, I'd be drunk and naked right now.


 LMAO hahaha well then whats stopping you!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

<3 oregon i love you : ) oh the things you supply hahaha


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

First final passed. Last one is tomorrow :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a way to start a Wednesday! :fall


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

and on this farm he had a chick, the swingingest chick i knoooooowwww


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

While I was on the treadmill today, waving my arms about and such, I hid my hand on the cord you can attach your mp3/ipod to. It zapped me! For some reason, I was tempted to do it again to see if it happened every time. I had to force myself not to.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS!!!!!!!!!! :mum


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS!!!!!!!!!! :mum


:agree

Wait, do Aussies say pants instead of trousers? Either way, leggings are not trousers, nor are they underwear.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I call trousers like the smart things you wear to work and I don't even use the term pants or leggings :O. Well I use the term "tracksuit pants".



strawberryjulius said:


> While I was on the treadmill today, waving my arms about and such, I hid my hand on the cord you can attach your mp3/ipod to. It zapped me! For some reason, I was tempted to do it again to see if it happened every time. I had to force myself not to.


Oh it's like the tongue over the battery thing, oh the strength to not make myself try it every-time I get one of those batteries xD


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought I'd be glad when my facial hair was going to come in strong, but it's too damn patchy in places and when I grow it it looks uneven and disgusting.... oh well time to shave

Chew on that SASers


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS!!!!!!!!!! :mum


I'm gonna get that printed on a T-Shirt!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS!!!!!!!!!! :mum


I've never understood this phenomenon. Even if you're a lumpless, bumpless toothpick it. looks. bad.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

aarrrggggghhhhh, I need more money.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

in a parallel universe, I happen to be the perverted one and we're definitely not strangers. hm...


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

YAY MY 400TH POST!!!, and I declare this day as a holiday of thoughts, take the day of and celebrate in your mind. :blank


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Had the weirdest dream ever and now i've a huge headache!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

moxosis said:


> YAY MY 400TH POST!!!, and I declare this day as a holiday of thoughts, take the day of and celebrate in your mind. :blank


Grats on the milestone dude, what goals do you have now that you got this giant hurdle out of the way. Find a way to create world peace? solve the mystery of 2012? Take a shower and put on pants?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

You would that I was used to the cold,but at least there I have a heater that's working and a fireplace.Here I have to sit around with my duvet around me since no one is bothering coming to fix my heater.I'm dreading coming back here every day,maybe I should move into the library in protest. :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

time to study for my russian test...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> time to study for my russian test...


udachi


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Canadian internet service providers are expensive and stupid.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> udachi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I feel the same way :lol


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i slept really late


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Love it when you're having a dream and you get woken up right when something good is going to happen =_=


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

People can be mean and arrogant. Please leave me alone and stop being a snerd.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish I'd never heard about The Human Centipede. I feel sick when I think about it and I haven't even seen it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> People can be mean and arrogant. Please leave me alone and stop being a snerd.


I just looked at your forumspring and seen you mentioned why you're not allowing anonymous questions. I'm surprised someone is still on about the SAS couples thread =/


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

What a beautiful day!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I just looked at your forumspring and seen you mentioned why you're not allowing anonymous questions. I'm surprised someone is still on about the SAS couples thread =/


Yeah, I know. It was a bit of fun and they ruined it. I can't believe someone cared enough to ask me a snotty question on formspring.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bleh, I wish there was a better movie to see than Robin Hood, I've heard it isn't great. Guess I'll find out soon enough


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have $28 left on my credit card! :afr


I have even less than that each on 4 different credit cards and I thought that was worse until I read:



Polar said:


> I wish I was in your position... mine's overdrawn by $800.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Yeah, I know. It was a bit of fun and they ruined it. I can't believe someone cared enough to ask me a snotty question on formspring.


^Oh dear, I completely missed my chance to ask you saucy anonymous questions. Pity.

I finished up the last of my finals today! Feel pretty good about 'em. This calls for some Tighten Up:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I wish I'd never heard about The Human Centipede. I feel sick when I think about it and I haven't even seen it.


The trailor actually disturbed me....a lot.

And boo for the annoyance of the couples thread, it was just good fun and people always have a whine


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I smell like lime.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i ahte work


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

The wind sucks. My power is out, internet down, and the beers are only gettin warmer. F off wind.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Waing up with a head ache. Errrghghghghgh


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm tired after my first evening of work (although i didnt get up to much), but glad i didnt get paniked in the canteen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to run.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well this is shield revision 10 then.......

I love prototyping.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I have to set up a printer at work tomorrow. The last time I tried to put something together there (a cabinet) I broke it in half and they had to throw it out. I was reminded of this several times today.
> 
> Get ready Goliath printer. Little old Davidy me is going to KICK YOUR ARSE.


The printer beat me to a pulp. Two hours of my day and it's still not working and I need to call their tech support tomorrow. I hate technology. And also my life.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Ooooo! Pretty birdies are singing! =) That sounds unusually nice. ^__^


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I never thought of it like that...


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol...do people really put status updates like "i just ate a pickle"
that's hilarious...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

ready... Set... Go!


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

almost 1900 hundred pages


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Almost 46,000 posts :eek


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I hold back a lot of what i really want to say....<3


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^You know you shouldn't really do that =P


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

there's a weird looking animal eating leftover BBQ bones by my window.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

T-SHIRTS ARE NOT DRESSES! :afr


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

When the truth is, 







I miss you....


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> T-SHIRTS ARE NOT DRESSES! :afr


I beg your pardon?!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> The trailor actually disturbed me....a lot.
> 
> And boo for the annoyance of the couples thread, it was just good fun and people always have a whine


I sort of assumed at least one person would feel this way, that's why I didn't contribute to it. There wasn't any reason to be rude to tutli about it, though.

I don't understand why one needs to be 'vivacious' in order to do administration work.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I want to go into town but I have no one to go with - and I'm tired and bored.
The guitar will have to do!

:| - this also looks like a windows taskbar item saying you're infected with spyware.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

like yourself you must


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've really got to stay away from those vending machines around here lol.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

just woke up ... I hate headaches.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Major Armstrong is the only good reason to read FMA.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't really have anything to contribute to this thread today :/


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ That wee cat would make a great goalkeeper!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

So tonight I'll sit and pick apart your pictures, and overanalyze your words. But the truth is, that I've never fallen so hard.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I have to figure out how to be sad without being disabled by the sadness. About big stuff that altered my life, and about ordinary disappointments.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I went outside to eat my lunch and was promptly assaulted by a spiderweb to the face. Lunch ruined. Thanks a lot, spider. :wife


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I get up each day, not much to say
I've nowhere to go
Loneliness fills me up inside
Cause I'm missing you


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Episode _14?_ Episode 14? Episode 14? According to IMDB, QaF has a episode 14????????

And if I remember correctly, I'm on episode 13, 3/6 which I checked and I _am_..so I can finish this episode and have one last episode of QAF to look forward to???

1:55pm: _What??????_

Ok according to wikipedia, there were only 13 episodes-that's disappointing-so Ep14 was just that, "Saying Goodbye- it was just the *actors* "Saying Goodbye"


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Even though I don't _think_ you're ignoring me, I feel ignored. I need some lovin'!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have adrenaline going on....


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ pass it this way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

6 consecutive hours of doing homework is enough to drive anyone mad.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Filter-take a picture-that's that song that I loved from that old rock CD commercial, isn;t it?

-while listening to Filter-The Best Things for the first time after watching that hot "did you miss me" scene


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Please let it be a good day today.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

saw him in the amazon
With the voltage running thru his skin
Standing there with nothing on
He's gonna teach me how to swim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm still standing better than I ever did!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think I give my dad enough credit for what he does. 
I love him so much and I always will.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Im not sure I can do this let you back in... You hurt me you are my family and what you said was unforgiveable but for the sake of the cousin in the middle of this I will be civil I will come visit but not like old times because you hurt me and it takes time to heal. Family should not hurt like you did to me and my sister...
I will do this for him and no one else because he needs family, because I love him and he means the world to me! He is a good kid and should not be stuck in the middle as a pawn... Shame on you...

Ok done with my rant sorry SAS


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i don't really have anything to contribute to this thread today :/


Aww If I was not allergic I would go adopt a cat RIGHT NOW! So cute thanks for this it made my night! :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Erg erg erg erg. So much SAness today. So much.

My friend is really getting frustrated with me. We're doing a volunteer project together, and it involves a lot of calling people/businesses and asking for free stuff. I just can't DO that. I mean I physically can but SAwise there is no way in hell. And she has so much on her plate and just keeps asking me to do simple things like call this person and call that person and I just CAN'T. I keep saying no and I feel awful I want to help her but the thought of calling businesses and asking for donations makes me nauseous. So I either feel extrememly naseous or extremely guilty. Should I tell her I have SA? I never tell anyone. 

Erg erg erg.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I vote tell. Do I get a free lolly for voting?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ain't got no lollys. Near expiration blueberry yop though, I have in abundance. Sharesies?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Ain't got no lollys. Near expiration blueberry yop though, I have in abundance. Sharesies?


lactose intolerant :| :lol


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Just say no (to group assignments). I simply walked out (of class).


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Must get my sleep schedule in order. I can't keep running on 4hrs a night.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Life is the greatest gift, they say.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love summer. the sun is finally fooking shining and it puts me in such a good mood. I think I need to move somewhere sunny in the winter to avoid getting depressed.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm feel better today... thanks to several people here who helped get me through yesterday on several levels and with several issues.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my headphones just broke


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Note to self: never afk while mining. I almost lost my precious mining ship


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm..an invitation for a party.I don't know if I should go or not,I haven't actually been socializing that much around here and then suddenly at the end of the semester I show up?:afr Ugh,I don't know..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Invisible_girl said:


> Hmm..an invitation for a party.I don't know if I should go or not,I haven't actually been socializing that much around here and then suddenly at the end of the semester I show up?:afr Ugh,I don't know..


You don't have to stay long if you feel uncomfortable but think of it is a reward for what you have achieved while being in the country and allow yourself to at least go out and give it a shot. Only way to improve your anxiety towards these things is to face them!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yay for Google Pac-man =D


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

The Black Keys will be performing in my city this fall!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> Hmm..an invitation for a party.I don't know if I should go or not,I haven't actually been socializing that much around here and then suddenly at the end of the semester I show up?:afr Ugh,I don't know..


I hope you try and attend, sounds like you have progressed socially from your blogs, and I think you can do it!!!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Just say no (to group assignments). I simply walked out (of class).


 Oh, I would never!

Tomorrow is Saturday!! :boogie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

4 day weekend. Me happy.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

"One in the same, never to change
Our love was beautiful
We got it all, destined to fall
Our love was tragical"


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yayyyyyy

"Great job! For the essay assignment, I gave you 4 base points and 6 points for the good examples that you collected."


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I figured out how allergy Benadryl works, it makes you fall asleep so you don't have the allergic reaction anymore. Quite clever, Johnson & Johnson.

:fall


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wonder if the clubs in Atlantic _are _the sickest...not sure I wanna find out though...I don't know what being the "sickest" in a club setting really means. But I can do the V. Secrets part...and go to the park...that's a better option for me.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

u know that i love u boy, hot like Mexico


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

**** this gym **** is making me so nervous. Yet to actually even enter the building since I signed up. GGGGGagrhahrakhsklgjhdfkhjzg/lf


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Its a measure of how far our society has come... I bought a bottle of Sprite today.
On the lid of the bottle, it said "OPEN BY HAND"

Now come on! FFS! I was there with me corkscrew and industrial drill at the ready.

Muppets... pure muppetry.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

tis my 23rd bday


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Want to go home, but where?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

10 mill to go before i can afford it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

lyssado707 said:


> tis my 23rd bday


:boogie :clap :hb :squeeze Hope you have a good one!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> :boogie :clap :hb :squeeze Hope you have a good one!


I second that!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The next time you spit on my car I will have your tongue removed.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why do some people have to be such jerks? Just another reminder why I barely leave my apartment lately.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um wow.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

lyssado707 said:


> tis my 23rd bday





mind_games said:


> :boogie :clap :hb :squeeze Hope you have a good one!





millenniumman75 said:


> I second that!


Thirded - Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Its a measure of how far our society has come... I bought a bottle of Sprite today.
> On the lid of the bottle, it said "OPEN BY HAND"
> 
> Now come on! FFS! I was there with me corkscrew and industrial drill at the ready.
> ...


:haha:haha:haha Seriously???? 'open by hand' lmao... unbelievable.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

caflme said:


> Thirded - Happy Birthday!!!!


Fourthed! Boogie on down! :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Am I seriously wondering if I want coffee or vodka? WOW the last few hours must have been calming!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know. I just don't know.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Talking to someone who just makes me feel better : )


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

hmmmm- I wonder if they ever have meet and greets at mental hospitals? Maybe I should call around.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

26 in 5 days. Better than the alternative, I know, but :eek


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow I did not just get asked out on a date by a 16 year old...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Wow I did not just get asked out on a date by a 16 year old...


Just went to post random lyrics on your wall and saw you took it off your profile  A sad day indeed, Kareokebuddy! :b


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for your order! Your information is as follows:

Estimated Date/Time:
May 21, 2010 11:34 PM 
Order Details:
1 Large Stuffed Crust Pizza Whole Ingredients:
Mushrooms, Black Olives, Diced Tomatoes, Extra Cheese

*Comments: CUT PIZZA INTO ISOSCELES TRIANGLES*

-------------

"Stephanie" from Pizza Hut just called to ask what an Isosceles triangle was 

I fear for our country's future.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm a bad boy! I'll be disappointed when I think about what about I did tonight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just scored over 50,000 points on the Google Homepage Pac-Man game and gave up because each board gets slower and I am too tired to put up with its [email protected].

30th Anniversary of Pac-Man......still has that binge eating disorder after all these years!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

A girl from my class brought a cake to school yesterday, and she made it vegan so that I could have some too.  People are awesome sometimes.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

thx 4 the bday wishes ppls


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ospi said:


> You don't have to stay long if you feel uncomfortable but think of it is a reward for what you have achieved while being in the country and allow yourself to at least go out and give it a shot. Only way to improve your anxiety towards these things is to face them!





BetaBoy90 said:


> I hope you try and attend, sounds like you have progressed socially from your blogs, and I think you can do it!!!


Thanks guys 
Yeah,I think I will try to go,but not without alcohol lol.This girl that lives here and who I have facebook wrote that she hoped that I would come,she was probably just being polite,but was nice of her.
Just very very scary and I'm afraid that everyone will just ignore the boring anti social girl :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

level of frustration...rising...


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

holy crap, I finished downloading (illegally) a pdf of a book to use as a study aid. It has 9500 pages. That's the most I have seen in a pdf yet. 

Depressing. I don't want to study.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't you see baby asi es perfecto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, it's mostly cloudy and 72F at 1pm.
I think I will do a quick cleanup of a couple of rooms. Hopefully, it will brighten up before the day ends.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, it's mostly cloudy and 72F at 1pm.
> I think I will do a quick cleanup of a couple of rooms. Hopefully, it will brighten up before the day ends.


Wish that was the temp here... I'm envious... here it is 85 F and hot and humid - but sunny... just too miserable out to enjoy it... wish we had a pool.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I'm making jello for the first time in, like, 10 years. Oh, happy day.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

amoeba said:


> I'm making jello for the first time in, like, 10 years. Oh, happy day.


got whipped cream for on top? What flavor... yummm... I need to make some too - that sounds yummy.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Unfortunately no whipped cream, nope. It's strawberry flavour, I figured you can't go wrong with strawberry. =P


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

amoeba said:


> Unfortunately no whipped cream, nope. It's strawberry flavour, I figured you can't go wrong with strawberry. =P


Nope strawberry rocks, so does lime and cherry.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yum! Delicious strawberries.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I always do my best thinking in the bathroom.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ same, well during a shower.
----------
Tis chilly!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ayo...check it...listen

im sense yeah...im known to show skill
of course im so better you know my flow's ill
spitting ice on the mic, you froze im so chill
any guy tryna shine, i broke they whole grill

and the girls like "ohh sense"
he's like...did you **** my girl?...im like "ohh yes!!!"

yeah, im drunk :drunk


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Mom....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mowed lawn.
Weeded shrubery.
Picked up family room.
Picked up papers from the kitchen.
Took shower.
Ate sushi at Chinese Buffet.
Shopped at K-mart
Logged into SAS

.....that's all within the last three hours.
I would still like to finish cleaning the kitchen, vacuum the carpet, and mop the kitchen floor and main hallway :lol.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Mowed lawn.
> Weeded shrubery.
> Picked up family room.
> Picked up papers from the kitchen.
> ...


Marry me... lol j/k... I have to go pick my son up at 1 a.m. --- so I have to stay awake for 4 hours and 20 minutes longer... he's at a late night skate night at the local skating rink... I am going to be soooo sleepy at Church in the morning - we will go to the LATE service.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> Marry me... lol j/k... I have to go pick my son up at 1 a.m. --- so I have to stay awake for 4 hours and 20 minutes longer... he's at a late night skate night at the local skating rink... I am going to be soooo sleepy at Church in the morning - we will go to the LATE service.


:squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

inna sense said:


> :squeeze


awww... thanks... I'll assume that is for having to stay up so late and not the impending wedding hahaha.... j/k MM75... he got awful quiet didn't he lol...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

3 hours of studying down 1 or 2 more to go.. GAHHH


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> 3 hours of studying down 1 or 2 more to go.. GAHHH


OI!!!! Back to work you!!! :wife


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

inna sense said:


> ayo...check it...listen
> 
> im sense yeah...im known to show skill
> of course im so better you know my flow's ill
> ...


Yo Yo, you showed your skill 
now lemme show you mine..
I dont have to think 
to make up a line..
You say you know how to spit :no
i smoke that sh** 2 minutes after its lit.
I'll get on that mic and put you to shame..
show that you dont got what it takes to be in the game.
Even though im a girl..I spit words like lil wayne
I'll break you down, have you leaping on a cane.

hahah im playing with you innasense :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> awww... thanks... I'll assume that is for having to stay up so late and not the impending wedding hahaha.... j/k MM75... he got awful quiet didn't he lol...





inna sense said:


> :squeeze





caflme said:


> Marry me... lol j/k... I have to go pick my son up at 1 a.m. --- so I have to stay awake for 4 hours and 20 minutes longer... he's at a late night skate night at the local skating rink... I am going to be soooo sleepy at Church in the morning - we will go to the LATE service.


:lol - I didn't even catch this until now.

Living in a house alone is a lot of work! I can't do it all at once. :lol
Skating sounds like fun. I remember doing that - it was at the tail end of the "roller skating" era - 1986. The roller rinks had closed up by the end of that year. I remember hearing "Total Eclipse of the Heart" (the ORIGINAL) by Bonnie Tyler while skating (I was 11).


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I am thinking it's a sign that the freckles
In our eyes are mirror images and when
We kiss they're perfectly aligned
And I have to speculate that God himself
Did make us into corresponding shapes like
Puzzle pieces from the clay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Nice!

Heh, My 46,000th post at SAS! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

It wasn't a flea, it was a flying ant.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I came off as extremely weird to these people here today. I wouldn't care if I felt like I was being me but somehow I felt like that wasn't me. Weird.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - I didn't even catch this until now.
> 
> Living in a house alone is a lot of work! I can't do it all at once. :lol
> Skating sounds like fun. I remember doing that - it was at the tail end of the "roller skating" era - 1986. The roller rinks had closed up by the end of that year. I remember hearing "Total Eclipse of the Heart" (the ORIGINAL) by Bonnie Tyler while skating (I was 11).


Ha funny I remember skating to that song too... we have two skating rinks here in town and one on the beach. The one here by my house has an adult night on Sunday night... I've only gone once... you have to be 18 to get in... I peeked in but didn't stay - looked fun though. I'm trying to get up the nerve to go as I still really do love to skate.

When my son was a bit younger he used to love this as all of his friends thought I was so kool for skating with them and none of the other mom's would. But then as he got older I stopped as I knew that it would not be 'kool' anymore lol. I'm always aware of the boundaries with my son regarding his friends as I don't want to embarrass him.

It's funny that even at 11 though he is the only one of all the kids in his class that will still have me a hug and kiss in front of them. I ask him if he isn't embarrassed to do this and if he doesn't think they will call him a momma's boy... he laughs and says, "uh, mom, you're my mom, and ... I am a boy... so it's the truth." lol... he is such a nut - or he will say, "so let em say that... I'll just say duhhhhhh." Guess I'm doin' something right.

But yeah... skating is fun... back in the late 70's and 80s I skated a lot - never could skate backwards though or do any tricks... but loved the coldness and the smoke machine and the lazer lights and the disco ball lol.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I think I came off as extremely weird to these people here today. I wouldn't care if I felt like I was being me but somehow I felt like that wasn't me. Weird.


:yes You've hit the nail on the head as to what I hate most about this anxiety thing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tweedy said:


> :yes You've hit the nail on the head as to what I hate most about this anxiety thing.


For sure, though I think it was because I had not taken my meds so I was feeling a bit indifferent. I need to remember to take them lol, the withdrawal screws me up big time.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

there is a purple and blue bird outside my window. rare to see birds like that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh Hey, It's already 5 PM and I feel like I just woke up. For some reason, I feel nostalgic today.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

They will see.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I learnt something today...I know what it was but putting it into words is hard....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I went out and drank three days in a row this week, I think that's a new record for me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

sda0 said:


> *Comments: CUT PIZZA INTO ISOSCELES TRIANGLES*
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


haha. I'd like mine to be ninety degree triangles please. or something like 3.2 radians.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a pretty good night... went to a party and had a great time : )
even with anxiety I did it!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> Had a pretty good night... went to a party and had a great time : )
> even with anxiety I did it!


Happy for you Ash!!! Well done! Now just keep it up!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Happy for you Ash!!! Well done! Now just keep it up!


Thanks Reece : ) I will try sorry about leaving I was just in a huge hurry!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I know you think my love is slipping away 
But, baby, it's all in your mind 
Don't worry 
Hold on tight and hear me when I say 
Baby, it's all in your mind


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dang it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Yo Yo, you showed your skill
> now lemme show you mine..
> I dont have to think
> to make up a line..
> ...


WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!...that was crazy fresh!!!...respect!...i wouldnt wanna battle you :hide ...you got skillz! :squeeze


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmmm...nutty.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My washing machine sounds like it's having sex very quickly. :sus
How would a washing machine have sex with another washing machine anyway? Or is that only for homosexual washing machines? If a washing machine has sex with a dryer, does that mean they could make a washing machine or a dyer? Or both? Twins!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is..large. And I'll regret it. But so tasty!

Edit: 

Edit option...there for a very, very good reason. Now I'll just leave up this gem as an example.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Holy crap I'm gonna be two decades old soon.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> This is..large. And I'll regret it. But so tasty!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Edit option...there for a very, very good reason. Now I'll just leave up this gem as an example.


haha! :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel great!!!!!!!

Like i'm on happy drugs except i'm on something else... bahahahaha XD

I'm totally talking to myself right now


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

inna sense said:


> WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!...that was crazy fresh!!!...respect!...i wouldnt wanna battle you :hide ...you got skillz! :squeeze


Haha, your really good yourself!
we must battle one day! :yes


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Why does that parrot have to be so darn loud? He screams like a banshee.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I feel great!!!!!!!
> 
> Like i'm on happy drugs except i'm on something else... bahahahaha XD
> 
> I'm totally talking to myself right now


Bah and I am not on chat/ tiny to join in the fun!!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Bah and I am not on chat/ tiny to join in the fun!!!


oh, your not missing much reece.

And i'm high on something that you will never guess XD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> oh, your not missing much reece.
> 
> And i'm high on something that you will never guess XD


Icing Sugar????


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> oh, your not missing much reece.
> 
> And i'm high on something that you will never guess XD


The dreams of children?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I miss having a dog. I really want another dog. Dog dog dog.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Subject Course Section Final Grade 
BIOL R101 006 General Biology A 
ENGL M01A 047 English Composition B 


Woo! Not bad for 7 years out of school eh?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*You *are shady. And _you _are creepy. I know *you* but I don't know _you._ This all rubs me the wrong way. :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sda0 said:


> Subject Course Section Final Grade
> BIOL R101 006 General Biology A
> ENGL M01A 047 English Composition B
> 
> Woo! Not bad for 7 years out of school eh?


:boogie :boogie :boogie - Great job, Soda!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheDaffodil said:


> *You *are shady. And _you _are creepy. I know *you* but I don't know _you._ This all rubs me the wrong way. :no


It may rub you the wrong way, but that freaks me out - panic attack :hide.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It may rub you the wrong way, but that freaks me out - panic attack :hide.


It freaked me out at first, too, but then I remembered I don't have to reply to the message. So I didn't. I still feel weird though. Would burn some sage to try to cleanse the room but I don't happen to have some laying around here....

As a note to all men, even if you are "attractive" per se, messaging a girl you don't know can be really creepy to her. You don't get a green light on everything, no sir.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

ugh.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why am I listening to depressing love songs


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Uni is gonna suck today, i just know it.

**** it, im gonna go in. But i dont really give a ****


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Subject Course Section Final Grade
> BIOL R101 006 General Biology A
> ENGL M01A 047 English Composition B
> 
> Woo! Not bad for 7 years out of school eh?


Go you good thing!!!!! :clap:boogie:clap


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yay, my mp3 player's not broken!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woo gym membership!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

feeling too old for this ****...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's been a while but I'm feeling like it's time to start running again


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I feel like I have to post a spam so that my thread count won't be 666 anymore


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Judi said:


> I feel like I have to post a spam so that my thread count won't be 666 anymore


Zomg, our post counts are eerily similar, except this is my 666th post heh. This seems like a strange post responding to your post about your 666th post, um yeeeeeeeeeee.................


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Your ignorance actually makes me sad, genuinely, because you're obviously unwilling to challenge yourself in the way that I know you can. You're so sure that you are not that person, but everyone is that person (reminiscent of The Good Wife, I know, but it applies to many aspects of human beings). What makes a person better than others is their willingness to challenge those things about themselves, not cover their eyes. Just because you don't look at it doesn't mean it's not there! It only means you're being a coward.
...I really want Panera for breakfast.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Haha, your really good yourself!
> we must battle one day! :yes


aw, thanks!...and yes, we should battle sometime :b :boogie:wife


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't believe people would pay money for that.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

**** this life. How do you keep living when you lose the only person you really loved? I just don't care anymore. I will no longer bother with hope.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's too premature. You are really cool, GnR. People need to see that.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^





millenniumman75 said:


> That's too premature. You are really cool, GnR. People need to see that.


Thanks, althought I'm fairly certain I'm not cool (I'm well off my personal definition of that word).


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Thomas Paine said:


> I'm almost off of klonopin. I wonder if I'll get my life back when I'm done.


i hope everything goes well...good luck!



GnR said:


> I will no longer bother with hope.


no!...dont let that happen!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I should definitely start a contingency plan. Ice cream, hamburgers, and lots of excercise.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Where did I leave my phone? I'm always losing it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Tape does not fix everything, but I am so in need of entertainment I'm going to let you think that it does. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Blargh, surface modelling is haaaarrrrrrrrdddddddddd


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Chocolate cake is awesome!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Blargh, surface modelling is haaaarrrrrrrrdddddddddd


What kind of surface modeling.....like CAD?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> What kind of surface modeling.....like CAD?


Yeah with solidworks. Learning to model heat shields using surfacing but having only ever done solids it's very new and bloody difficult. Getting somewhere slowly, good ol lofting hehe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> Thanks, althought I'm fairly certain I'm not cool (I'm well off *my personal definition* of that word).


With SA, peronal definition is a bit flawed. It needs to be developed. You're cool - we all know it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

GnR said:


> **** this life. How do you keep living when you lose the only person you really loved? I just don't care anymore. I will no longer bother with hope.


I agree with the others... you are kool ... and I'm a fan... hugzzzzzz.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to ask GnR a question about truckers honking on the highway. Nobody showed any Daily Doubles, but I was speeding in a construction zone :um trying to get home. I wasn't pulled over because I am always playing my Cop Count game.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Promotion at work... almost check
Swiming 1 mile today... check
Sticking to my diet... NOPE
Feeling a bit alone... check
Working on getting off my meds... kinda
This is one sad little list!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm falling more in love with you everyday


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe I fell for the right guy at the wrong time maybe thats a good way of looking at this...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

RIP Fluffball


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Don't ask


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sabueed said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Don't ask


Sounds like you just tasted a kinder Bueno fer the first time!


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm falling more in love with you everyday


shukran ktheir, ana bi3rif ma fee mithlay :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I _wish_ it was all just in my head.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

There are some things I just can't read here because they're making me paranoid and sad. :|


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Laundry day.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

In class... very bored, falling asleep, ready to go for a swim maybe...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Tomorrow is the last day of school this semester. I got a grade "L" (the highest) for English in my high school diploma after thinking I didn't do well at all. Quite happy about that. Unfortunately I am also feeling dumb as hell for being so bad at relationships. It's like I say the wrong thing so easily.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmmm.... someone on here has removed me from their contacts list and I can't work out who it is. :sus


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ I'm sorry to hear that. I hate when stuff like that happens. It doesn't feel very good and easily brings on negative thinking "someone doesn't like me" etc etc


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Hmmm.... someone on here has removed me from their contacts list and I can't work out who it is. :sus


T'was me. Sorry sugartuts, it just wasn't working out :eek

(I kid of course, loves me some sugartuts )


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> ^ I'm sorry to hear that. I hate when stuff like that happens. It doesn't feel very good and easily brings on negative thinking "someone doesn't like me" etc etc


Thanks, yeah, I'm having those exact thoughts. :|



sda0 said:


> T'was me. Sorry sugartuts, it just wasn't working out :eek
> 
> (I kid of course, loves me some sugartuts )


Heehee, I know you do  I loves me some firecrotch.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, it's ok, it was Gilt - he's leaving the site


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The 21st century is for nutters.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

this is what the teacher is saying! BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH haha how much I am paying attention!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

The clouds are so beautiful today!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ohhh... just.... **** you.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Lover? Oh no, I don't have one of those...not today anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for a run.....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Planetary interaction looks interesting. Can't wait to try it out and see all the changes they'll make.

Anyway, CCP is releasing Tyranis tomorrow, so I don't have long to wait.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Orthodontist time...then if he doesn't make me want to crawl into a ball and die, gym time!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

back in black!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Shopped at Old Navy today. Bought a bikini, a skirt, a shirt and shorts.... all in blue. Disect that Freud.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Got a call today from the orthodontist... my son answered it and was all excited... he gets his braces on June 3rd... he's been wanting them for two years (he's 11). Now he's so happy he's bouncing off the walls.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Woohooo finally went to the gym after a whole week of putting it off.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Summer, is a time of pain, when people go outside because it's fun, and i stay inside tying a hanging knot, then when it starts raining and people go sad, I feel better. I don't even fit in here at SAS.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> In an hour I'll be going to the gym for the first time. It's only one of my biggest SA fears that I've been avoiding since I was 16. :blank


Woo have fun Jill, just joined one myself which is also a big fear. Positive steps!!!


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I should try to be a bit nicer to people and not so irritable all the time...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to go run.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

Wondering if I will ever get married. Have a wife, kids


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to leave for work by 6am tomorrow :blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

caflme said:


> Got a call today from the orthodontist... my son answered it and was all excited... he gets his braces on June 3rd... he's been wanting them for two years (he's 11). Now he's so happy he's bouncing off the walls.


June 4th he will not be so thrilled.

My town is full of hopped up high school druggy kids who can barely read and old ladies in hooker boots. Society is weird.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I'm so hungry I could eat raisin bran.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, some people are crazy...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/22/us/22beliefs.html


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Until now I was not aware you could catch boiling mac and cheese on fire. Now I get to open all the doors and windows and fan out all the smoke :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope you are okay!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

It is "NATIONAL FISH & CHIPS DAY" here in Ireland today. I'm not kidding, They are all offering half-price fish and chips all day.

See, this is how strongly we feel aboot killin ourselves with unhealthy food. Personally I'd be more excited about national Bulmers day....

http://whatsonin.ie/other/national-fish-chips-day-5871.html


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> It is "NATIONAL FISH & CHIPS DAY" here in Ireland today. I'm not kidding, They are all offering half-price fish and chips all day.
> 
> See, this is how strongly we feel aboot killin ourselves with unhealthy food. Personally I'd be more excited about national Bulmers day....
> 
> http://whatsonin.ie/other/national-fish-chips-day-5871.html


Hey... don't be knocking Fish and Chips... I almost took the kids out to have that for supper just last night... but glad I didn't ... we will do it tonight just to honor my affinity for yer country ... like. LOL. Everything in moderation... that's my motto ... and a few things to excess. F&C fall into the moderated class.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> It is "NATIONAL FISH & CHIPS DAY" here in Ireland today. I'm not kidding, They are all offering half-price fish and chips all day.
> 
> See, this is how strongly we feel aboot killin ourselves with unhealthy food. Personally I'd be more excited about national Bulmers day....
> 
> http://whatsonin.ie/other/national-fish-chips-day-5871.html


YA I saw this in the new and was very confused as to why there were promoting it as something great. I though the best thing was the guy on the new that said he come to the chipper every day after the guy!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I woke up today in a panic...couldn't remember if it was Friday or Saturday, turns out it's only Wednesday!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


>


kate beaton <3


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

wow, i dug a BIG hole for myself this time. i'm in awe.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> wow, i dug a BIG hole for myself this time. i'm in awe.


So fill it with water and have a pool party... I'll come.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> wow, i dug a BIG hole for myself this time. i'm in awe.


Cloud Bursting, Hole-Digging and Russian-Speaking. theres never a dull moment with ya! :boogie


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:blank .....


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

uffie said:


> :blank .....


Turn that frown upside-doon Uffie!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

How does it feel to know you're everything I need 
The butterflies in my stomach


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^ :lol caflme, Dub16, uffie, you're all invited to my pool party. bring your mankinis.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Wohoooo!!!! I'm bringin me pink stripey mankini so!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

note to self: break the landlord's legs before you move out.

note 2: make sure you don't get caught.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

calm like a bomb


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^ :lol caflme, Dub16, uffie, you're all invited to my pool party. bring your mankinis.


Now I feel like a need a good bath!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Beer + tinychat tonight


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

my power just flicked on/off like 3 times in a row 
not used to seeing that.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I just made an important phone call that I've been putting off forever... and it went perfectly. I'm sooooo relieved!  :banana


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^yay!! :boogie

school is killing me. sixteen exams is just too much.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

When I feel good about myself, like now, I feel like I can do anything. I wish I could hold onto this feeling forever.

---------------------

Something I just noticed at the bottom of the webpage:

Edit Tags Tags 3.14159265, hairy bum, puffin on your whale

:lol :sus


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I may (or may not) be responsible for one of those tags 



KumagoroBeam said:


> ^yay!! :boogie:
> 
> school is killing me. sixteen exams is just too much.


wow that's crazy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ I may (or may not) be responsible for one of those tags


Not surprised. Which one? xD

Yummy yummy yummy, I got beer in my tummy and I feel like... something... drinking more


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

We won't stand for hazy eyes anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

We'll walk this road together, through the storm.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just had a shower and put on some shorts and found 40 euro in the pocket!!!! Sweet as a nut!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Oh yea man I forgot to mention, I wore your shorts when I went for that late night jog up rape alley. Did you find my crack rocks too?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ haha, aye I'll post the whole lot back to ya so Jimmy. Well... Everything apart from the money and the crack-rocks


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Just had a shower and put on some shorts and found 40 euro in the pocket!!!! Sweet as a nut!


Well I found a 50 in my bag the last day!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Well I found a 50 in my bag the last day!


Nice.... 

(Did you find crack rocks belonging to Jimmy too?????)


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Just had a shower and put on some shorts and found 40 euro in the pocket!!!! Sweet as a nut!


Sweet! Hey dya wanna spend that 40 euro wisely and invest in a better broadband connection for a wee country girl???


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Sweet! Hey dya wanna spend that 40 euro wisely and invest in a better broadband connection for a wee country girl???


haha, maybe! 

Anyway yee should all get oot of the sticks and move ta Dublin!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> haha, maybe!
> 
> Anyway yee should all get oot of the sticks and move ta Dublin!


Sounds good!  I'll be on me way tonight in a 'Jo Maxi' - see i'm picking up the slang already!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Sounds good!  I'll be on me way tonight in a 'Jo Maxi' - see i'm picking up the slang already!


:boogie haha, Yer learnin the lingo fairly quickly alright Ginger!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Woohoo!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Beer + tinychat tonight


I miss all the fun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I apparently missed something on this page of posts.

Crack rocks? As a moderator, I don't know what to do with that one. :stu


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I miss all the fun


That'll learn you for getting your boobs out when I wasn't around. So there :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

looking like a creep anxiety > looking stupid anxiety.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Just when I fix my car, it breaks down. GREAT!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I'm sick of being a loner. I want someone to be happy to see me.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yep. me too.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

When he was seeing her
You could see he had his doubts
And now he's missing her
Because he knows he's missing out
Now it's haunting him
The memories like a ghost
He's so terrified
Cause no one else even comes close

He's a guy that you should feel sorry for
He had the world but he thought that he wanted more
I owe it all to the mistake he made back then
I owe it all to my girl's ex-boyfriend

So then, along comes me,
This undeserving mess (undeserving mess)
Who would believe my life
Would be so blessed (life would be so blessed)
Two years ago
He left all that debris (left all that debris)
Who would of known
He would leave everything I need

He's a guy that you should feel sorry for
He had the world but he thought that he wanted more
I owe it all to the mistake he made back then
I owe it all to my girl's ex-boyfriend

If it wasn't for him
I would still be searching
If it wasn't for him
I wouldn't know my best friend
If it wasn't for him
He would be able to see
If it wasn't for him
He would be as happy as me

When she and I settle down you can bet
That he is going to have to settle for less
He's someone that I would hate to be
I got the girl and he's left with just the memory.

He's a guy that you should feel sorry for
He had the world but he thought that he wanted more
I owe it all to the mistake he made back then
I owe it all to my girl's ex-boyfriend

If it wasn't for him
I would still be searching
If it wasn't for him
I wouldn't know my best friend
If it wasn't for him
He would be able to see
If it wasn't for him
He would be as happy as me


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i wish getting a pharmacy degree wasn't so hard. i wish i understood chemistry. i gave up after organic. i wanna be a pharmacist!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> i wish getting a pharmacy degree wasn't so hard. i wish i understood chemistry. i gave up after organic. i wanna be a pharmacist!!


Well don't give up then!! If you really want to do it then if nothing else do some reseach on basic chemistry and teach yourself and then give a chemistry unit another go!!!

-----------

I just mopped a floor.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

When I emerge from this darkness, the sun's warmth and brilliance will be unlike anything I've ever experienced.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I avoided like 18 bowls of delicious pasta today and was oh so proud of myself and then my mom brought me home a frostie.

It tasted of shame.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I avoided like 18 bowls of delicious pasta today and was oh so proud of myself and then my mom brought me home a frostie.
> 
> It tasted of shame.


Oh it tasted of awesome!!!! haha I have the image of you sobbing as you eat it though which is kinda funny :b

I need to start eating better, always buy lunch and never make it myself and there is a lot of junk food, damn tasty pastry yummies :wife


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Well don't give up then!! If you really want to do it then if nothing else do some reseach on basic chemistry and teach yourself and then give a chemistry unit another go!!!


yea- I like the "idea" of being a pharmacist, but I think I would lose my sanity in Pharmacy school. I don't know how people come out of that alive.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yesssss!

QAF Temp 5 / Capitulo 1 / Parte 1 SUB ESPAÑOL

^that wasn't there before was it!?, before it only went up to like temp 14 capit 12 or something like that, yesssss!, now I can watch episodes in their entirety!

---7:27yessss, and the original showtime commercial/promos too!-although that asiany song covering up the words is annoying

-7:29nveerrmind?, it's a _fanmade_ promo thing?before the episode comes on


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:afr:umI have a 10-12 hour field trip with my son's 4th grade class tomorrow... I'm a chaperon:no It's a 2 hour bus ride with 20 kids, hours and hours at the state capitol building, then a movie at the IMAX theater, lunch at a restaurant and then a 2 hour bus ride home.... what the heck have I volunteered for? My son nearly begged me to go because I did not go on this same trip with his class last year. I will do this, I must do this... I am doing this... it will suck, it will be hard, I will hate every freakin' second... BUT I WILL DO THIS...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I found the PERFECT engagement ring fer when I get hitched!!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ nice!!!!!
---------

monkeys wedding!!!!!!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm surrounded by elitists, prussians and future dairy farmers.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm surrounded by elitists, prussians and future dairy farmers.


I know exactly how you feel, I'm surrounded by Sheep!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

caflme said:


> :afr:umI have a 10-12 hour field trip with my son's 4th grade class tomorrow... I'm a chaperon:no It's a 2 hour bus ride with 20 kids, hours and hours at the state capitol building, then a movie at the IMAX theater, lunch at a restaurant and then a 2 hour bus ride home.... what the heck have I volunteered for? My son nearly begged me to go because I did not go on this same trip with his class last year. I will do this, I must do this... I am doing this... it will suck, it will be hard, I will hate every freakin' second... BUT I WILL DO THIS...


No no hun you need to be more positive. Going in with your head full of negative thoughts is not going to do you any good. Yes it may be hard but you wouldn't have out yourself forward if you couldn't do it now. You will get through it and you'll do great. They are only children (I dont know what 4th grade age is) and I think its lovely that your son wanted you to go with them, that is really sweet :yes


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to shave my head off clean


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> I want to shave my head off clean


You should get folk to sponsor you to do it and then give the money to charity.
And then post up pics of yer shaven bonce! :boogie


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm so broke now.I hope I'll receive the money I'm hoping that I'll get or else I'm screwed.Which means that I'll have to ask my parents for a loan.Hate that.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Am I really going to take my dog for a walk in this weather? (29c) I'm going to sweat my *** off:afr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I want to shave my head off clean


How about only half? Like this


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ not bad..I may try that =P

Today I got to feel what its like living in a desert..


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

need a revalation, inspiration.
Feel a little lost and dont know where to head. 

Actually I really envy nomads right now. That lifestyle really appeals to me. If I was not tied down by a chronic illnes i would love to just leave and see where life took me.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Add the 10, carry the 2...

and then...Oh ****!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel good right now... first time today!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think Thursday was a TRIUMPH DAY!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been reading my physics textbook about optics and now I keep picturing sharp pointy light rays hitting my eyes and it is freaking me out.

On a good note, my hair looks freaking awesome today. Somebody call the hair commerical peoples.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I wanna go see this!

Ordinarily, I wouldn't be too excited to see a movie like this, especially a horror movie, esp in a movie theater but I plan on going to see it when it comes out cuz Gale Harold stars in it !!! YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## shakeitup (Apr 8, 2010)

i wish my cats could open and shut doors, it's freezing!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

QAF 5 11 1/6

-later today, I'm finally gonna watch the whole series finale!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

whats this QAF thing you keep going on about?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

well, I'm off to pack


----------



## shakeitup (Apr 8, 2010)

BAGELS!!!!!!!! and philly =)


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

No more finals!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rooibos refill!!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Rooibos refill!!!


:clap I have my green tea ready!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

the cake is a symbol.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

_*I look like an outlaw*_


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought I saw a unicorn in a field on the way home, but it was just a donkey with unusually pointy ears positioned almost in the centre of its head.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> the cake is a symbol.


yes, the symbol of a lie.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My neck hurts so bad. =[


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Mc Borg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi =P lol

edit: Had any egg sandwiches lately?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, I want to dance with somebody.
Oh, I want to feel heat with somebody.
Oh, I want to dance with somebody.
With somebody that loves me.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i was woken up from my nap by a squirt gun.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mc Borg said:


> Had any egg sandwiches lately?


I'm still ovulating.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

People, we all got 'em.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No one loves me like those drugs do.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

In the city, you have to drive really fast and have a gun because it's dangerous.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm just scared I'm going to pick up a body and it's going to be one of my friends.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

That's not porn, it's just a French children's show.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My husband's porn got mixed in with my phonics vids.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ if young boy keeps at it he's goona be sick! :yes


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ya gotta loosen up and not take things so darn seriously.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

OregonMommy said:


> Ya gotta loosen up and not take things so darn seriously.


thats true...but its not easy


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> the cake is a symbol.


Of celebration, of sweet, light blissfulness?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If all the socially anxious people on this forum met up at a convention, would the universe fold in on itself?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> If all the socially anxious people on this forum met up at a convention, would the universe fold in on itself?


just the Smirnoff brewery


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

tonight will be fun


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My stomache is eating itsellllllf. Owwwww. Feed meeeeeeee.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What what what to do tonight... or this three day weekend I am all alone and bored!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

i am sooooo bored this is not even funny! Omg this weekend is going to suck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Raisins suck!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

clubbing in high heels is a no no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ate WAY too much yesterday.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:/


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I look at my hands and feel sad
Because the spaces between my fingers 
Are right where yours fit perfectly


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ITUNES IS DUMB.

I just want to pick songs from my ipod and move them onto my shuffle. WHY CAN'T I DO THAT.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am awake thanks to a nap.
I have also eaten too much on Friday. I feel fat for gaining a half a pound. :no


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Miley Cyrus is teaching me that I can't be tamed. 

Sorry in advance SAS.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> I look at my hands and feel sad
> Because the spaces between my fingers
> Are right where yours fit perfectly


awww!  ...youll find someone :squeeze


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I am up WAYYYYYYY past my bedtime. Plbbbbbbbb! :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I am up WAYYYYYYY past my bedtime. Plbbbbbbbb! :b


hell yeah! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Miley Cyrus is teaching me that I can't be tamed.
> 
> Sorry in advance SAS.


I listen to her "Party in the USA" song and think "My Lord, she is definitely too young to know about life".

She won't have a dime to her name in 40 years.....
"Yeah ee eh ee-eh ee-eeeeeh.....it's a party in the U S A" :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Miley Cyrus is teaching me that I can't be tamed.
> 
> Sorry in advance SAS.


Oh dear, do not catch the USA dancing fever as I have. Once it starts I cannot stop!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If you do not like War of the Worlds (Jeff Wayne musical) then I do not like you.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

7 am and we still haven't slept =D. yea, we cool like that


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Damn,yet again I am facing long days with writing.Well,I've done it before so I can do it again.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

trying to do a life drawing whilst wearing a mask and drunk whilst trippy music plays in the background is that hardest thing to do XD

I also found myself laying on a bed of feathers with 2 random people whilst having feathers dropped on me last night.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> I did it! :boogie


What did you do? :boogie


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Right now I'm feeling happy without a reason. Usually I'm sad without a reason. I wish I could bottle this feeling up somehow.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Seasonal allergies.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel peaceful... this is unfamiliar... I'm tired... but I think I'm ... _happy._


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just read the "terms of use" for this site:

"You must be of adult age in your jurisdiction to use this site or to become a member of this site. In any event, no user or member may be under the age of 18 years of age. Parents or guardians of minors may enroll as a member on behalf of their minor children/wards but are solely responsible for the direct supervision of their children/wards while their minors visit the site or use any of the tools or services that the site provides."

:con


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I just read the "terms of use" for this site:
> 
> "You must be of adult age in your jurisdiction to use this site or to become a member of this site. In any event, no user or member may be under the age of 18 years of age. Parents or guardians of minors may enroll as a member on behalf of their minor children/wards but are solely responsible for the direct supervision of their children/wards while their minors visit the site or use any of the tools or services that the site provides."
> 
> :con


Means kids can come to the site but they are supposed to have parental permission.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lol...I bought some fruit from the store yesterday and one of the strawberries had a bite taken out of it already.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I love arabian weddings..cant wait for tonight, we're gonna get down!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Everyone thinks the world should be the way they want it to be.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Kiltek iny ana ba7ibek bas mish kat3 fi 3klek...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

For some reason this site is sooo interesting right now!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh mein gott! I am flying to another country on the other side of the planet TOMORROW! To meet someone unbelievably wonderful no less. I am thrilled beyond belief.  :mushy:clap:afr:boogie:nw:shock:yay:heart


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> Oh mein gott! I am flying to another country on the other side of the planet TOMORROW! To meet someone unbelievably wonderful no less. I am thrilled beyond belief.  :mushy:clap:afr:boogie:nw:shock:yay:heart


Sweet! I hope things go really really well.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Sweet! I hope things go really really well.


Thank you.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> Oh mein gott! I am flying to another country on the other side of the planet TOMORROW! To meet someone unbelievably wonderful no less. I am thrilled beyond belief.  :mushy:clap:afr:boogie:nw:shock:yay:heart


It's TOMORROW!!!! ALREADY!!! You must be so freakin' excited... congrats and stay safe... I'm so excited for you.

ALL THE BEST...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Time Zones :eyes


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

M&M Meat Shops are the bomb!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Life is kicking my ***, and I don't feel like fighting back.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ima gangsta yo!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What if timing is everything... what if that makes things happen what if I miss it again........


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

If it's meant to be it will...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the way you walkin if you walkin my way..I got that redbull, let's fly away


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

So I love this certain someone on here..you know who you are


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

winding down....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My sister's a teaching assistant and last night she gave me a 'good' sticker with a picture of a bee on it. In my drunken stupour I thought it'd be fun to stick it on my phone. And now it WON'T COME OFF. I'm so embarrassed about it, I may have to buy a new phone. Oh my God I'm such a tit.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a dress yesterday, and i must've picked up the wrong size! And i can't return it cause i've taken the tags off it! :doh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> I bought a dress yesterday, and i must've picked up the wrong size! And i can't return it cause i've taken the tags off it! :doh


Really!!! Here as long as you HAVE the tags to return with it they will still take it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Ditto I bought some shoes for rowing and they fit grand in the shop, but for some reason they're way too big now. And I've taken the tags off too


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Oh mein gott! I am flying to another country on the other side of the planet TOMORROW! To meet someone unbelievably wonderful no less. I am thrilled beyond belief.  :mushy:clap:afr:boogie:nw:shock:yay:heart


How cool is that? All the best! :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Tweedy said:


> How cool is that? All the best! :boogie


It is very cool that he is doing that isn't it... putting himself out there and taking that risk... so amazing to see that - especially traveling so far. I really hope it works out for him (for both of them).


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

caflme said:


> Really!!! Here as long as you HAVE the tags to return with it they will still take it.


Ya hopefully! I'm gonna go back to the store and try and return it next week - i better retrieve the tags out of the bin now


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Ya hopefully! I'm gonna go back to the store and try and return it next week - i better retrieve the tags out of the bin now


Yeah... it's worth a try. I'd try it for sure.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello22 said:


> I bought a dress yesterday, and i must've picked up the wrong size! And i can't return it cause i've taken the tags off it! :doh


I think IOspi might be interested in buying it off you, cus ya know, going in and trying dresses instore is too awkward for me him.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ Cool! That'll save me going back into the store, i must warn you though that there's pink in the dress, so i hope you don't mind??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> ^ Cool! That'll save me going back into the store, i must warn you though that there's pink in the dress, so i hope you don't mind??


I think Ospi has a pink bob which would go quite nicely with it. :teeth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I err well... you'll have to ask Ospi, of course, but _I_'m sure it's not a problem.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Woohoo, that's that sorted! I could throw in a pair of high heels, i've got loads like!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't know what i can do to help.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I like how I am suddenly getting a new dress and high heels. I am so excited.

Anyway, sister made the grand final of a singing comp so I am happy!!!! She was super awesome.

Bed times!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I have an insect bite on my right boob and it's soooooooooooooo itchy. No, I'm not fondling myself, I am scratching.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I like how I am suddenly getting a new dress and high heels. I am so excited.
> 
> Anyway, sister made the grand final of a singing comp so I am happy!!!! She was super awesome.
> 
> Bed times!!!


Yes sir, a new outfit for free!! 

And congrats to your sister, that's brill news! :clap


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm a crisis junkie. when something is going wrong, i have to make it worse.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I should really cut down on the amount of cigarettes i smoke - it isn't good for my bank balance! Also i'm hungry, and i need to find the energy to drive to the shop :sigh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I have an insect bite on my right boob and it's soooooooooooooo itchy. No, I'm not fondling myself, I am scratching.


Ha... that is the worst... I've had that happen too. Also when you get a really nice new bra and you can't help but admiring how well it fits... hoping no one notices you checking it out.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I want to go back to disneyland


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol- This is my 1000th post!
I am here wayyy to much.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a prett great night good morning! Not ready to be awake...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I better get off the internet when im at work..I really dont need to get fired.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had to stand out in the pouring rain for four and a half hours yesterday with tons of people asking me stupid questions. Long story. But I did it! And I think I need a couple toes amputated but whatever.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I had to stand out in the pouring rain for four and a half hours yesterday with tons of people asking me stupid questions. Long story. But I did it! And I think I need a couple toes amputated but whatever.


Was this just for fun or was there a reason why you stood outside in the rain for that long? :>


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

90's pop makes me feel good. 
really puts me in a summery mood. only thing that makes me sad is i wish i had fun beach bonfire parties to go to & people that i'd feel comfortable going with. summer _could_ be a lot of fun. 
i'm such a loser


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> Was this just for fun or was there a reason why you stood outside in the rain for that long? :>


Fun, obviously. I love looking like a drenched cat, I think it's pretty hot. And I really don't need any of my toes. :b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Jonathan Bennet and Kyle XY are _gay_???????

I don't really care about Jonathan Bennet, he's just hot









But Kyle XY?? I wasn't expecting that-......That's so cool


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Fun, obviously. I love looking like a drenched cat, I think it's pretty hot. And I really don't need any of my toes. :b


Well you're brave for doing that alone, I would just look like some weirdo if did this  I'd have to bring my dog, so it would look like I was actually doing something.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A girl at work said she wants to shrink me and keep me in her pocket... :um


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^awww, that means that she thinks you're cute


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

letitrock said:


> ^awww, that means that she thinks you're cute


Teehee. Well I am quite cute. :yes :b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Jonathan Bennet and Kyle XY are _gay_???????
> 
> I don't really care about Jonathan Bennet, he's just hot
> 
> ...


I always had a feeling Kyle was gay...bout time he came out lol


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Guy addicted to marbles .. he seems so happy and content


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> 90's pop makes me feel good.
> really puts me in a summery mood. only thing that makes me sad is i wish i had fun beach bonfire parties to go to & people that i'd feel comfortable going with. summer _could_ be a lot of fun.
> i'm such a loser


This is one of the greatest songs ever!!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad to be chatting again! : D


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

bowlingpins said:


> Guy addicted to marbles .. he seems so happy and content


The end of the video, when the woman throws her hands up in despair is sad.

Overall, very moving. :|


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Could Jesus himself microwave a burrito so hot that he himself could not eat it?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ordered pizza without chesse really confused the guy! OMG I can not wait!!!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Society, people are confused and crazy,
why do we care so much what society, people think?
Society, people=crazy & confused,
society & people's thoughts= crazy and confused,
not reliable enough to care what society and people think, or feel.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If we didn't have to sleep we'd get so much more done


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

complex said:


> Ordered pizza without chesse really confused the guy! OMG I can not wait!!!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> If we didn't have to sleep we'd get so much more done


I've thought about that too. It'd be a helluva life though. All work and no rest makes the anxious even more anxious, I'd be willing to bet! Lol.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

amoeba said:


>


haha well mine was much better looking than that and was delish!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Law and Order Maraton... I am not going to get anything done today!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Chocolate cake is still awesome.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

omg, i need that sweater.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Tonight was amazing..so many beautiful people!
My feet are going to hurt for a week or two lol!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I know, you know, that I know you love me


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Contrary to popular belief, I was not on a date yesterday, I was at my sisters singing comp lol. xD *shakes fist at angel*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I was not on a date yesterday, I was at my sisters singing comp lol. xD *shakes fist at angel*


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... xD For what it's worth, everyone in chat was super happy for you and your phantom date until we found out we were mistaken.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> omg, i need that sweater.


Lol! :b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> omg, i need that sweater.


omg that is hilarious


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Taking my son to the beach in 25 minutes for Memorial day... I hope there is a moment when I can get in the water with him but not sure it will happen. We will walk and build sandcastles and then go to my dad and sisters for ham and potato salad... and just found out that there will be shrimp too... yay! 

I stayed home in my pjs for the last two days so I need to make myself get out of the house for his sake (and for mine too I guess).

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For the second time this week, I saw a mouse scurrying away while turning a corner on my running route. Rabies fears? :um


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Getting dressed is such a chore when you hate your body this much. PJs are so much more appealing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i listened to the new vinnie paz album today...its nice...but like most of the newer jmt stuff ill have to listen to it a few more times before i can enjoy it


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's time to leave.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tipsy at 5pm = happiness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a headache and naps did not take it away. I think it is caffeine withdrawal.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I just went to get a glass of water and when I came back into my room there were three half empty glasses on my bedside tables. "Swing away Merrill. Merrill... swing away"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have a headache and naps did not take it away. I think it is caffeine withdrawal.


Wouldn't you know it, a half a cup of coffee and I am fine - so THAT'S how this addiction works.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Raise our heavenly glasses to the heavens, squalor Victoria, squalor Victoria


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Cleaning like a mad person would really like to have the house to myself for another week or so haha oh well moving soon! I cant wait!!! Plus the fam. is coming to help me move and stay with me for a night or two : D


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Come live in my heart and pay no rent.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

*Welcome, **tutliputli**.
*You last visited: Today at 06:12 PM 
Private Messages: Unread 0

Where are my new notifications? Hmph


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I went to the apple shop today and bought a macbook pro, i got £150 off and then got an ipod touch for £22, with a student discount 

So i'm happy!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I went to the apple shop today and bought a macbook pro, i got £150 off and then *got an ipod touch for £22*, with a student discount
> 
> So i'm happy!!


You jammy cow, how'd you wangle that?! Aren't they about £200? 

--------------------

Thought I'd push my anxiety and have a picture of myself for my avatar. :afr I'm drunk so I'll probably chicken out and change it back tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I must MOW MY LAWN.......NOW! Work can wait!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> You jammy cow, how'd you wangle that?! Aren't they about £200?
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Thought I'd push my anxiety and have a picture of myself for my avatar. :afr I'm drunk so I'll probably chicken out and change it back tomorrow.


i get a rebate of £130 because im a student 

And dont change the avatar, its beautiful.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

So ready to live in a house with some girls around my god I can not take any more guys leaving messes all the time!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Minus the hippies, bleached hair, and parties, this right here is pretty much the story of my life:

http://www.theawl.com/2010/05/i-like-you-like-more-than-friends


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You know its summer in Ireland when there are boys selling strawberries on the side of the road....do they do that anywhere else???


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

irishK said:


> I need some serious pain relief. Stronger than Tylenol. Suggestions?


Are you using regular Tylenol? If you are, maybe try Tylenol 3.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

irishK said:


> I need some serious pain relief. Stronger than Tylenol. Suggestions?


Dilaudid? haha... Try Naproxen(Aleve). Its the strongest OTC pain killer in North America IMO


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I went to the apple shop today and bought a macbook pro, i got £150 off and then got an ipod touch for £22, with a student discount
> 
> So i'm happy!!


Sweet! I love my student discounts, even if it only gets me 2 Euro off something, its MY 2 Euro! :clap


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

so hungry, need food...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I miss you....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I will end the war you started.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

awesome day! I don't need to fist pump to look sweet.

p.s

_I miss and love you very much_


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking forward to getting fit again and hopefully not so scrawny.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Stop the world I wanna get off.... can I just enter my alternate reality and stay there please... my virtual life is so much nicer than reality.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

caflme said:


> Stop the world I wanna get off.... can I just enter my alternate reality and stay there please... my virtual life is so much nicer than reality.


Ya, i'm with you on that! Or at least investing in a self-sufficient island where the only interaction with people is via the internet!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> Ya, i'm with you on that! Or at least investing in a self-sufficient island where the only interaction with people is via the internet!


You could dig a moat around your house then you will kinda be an island!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no idea what that means, but I like it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> You could dig a moat around your house then you will kinda be an island!!!


quite true! But i dunno about the 'self sufficient' part - i may need help to dig the moat!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> quite true! But i dunno about the 'self sufficient' part - i may need help to dig the moat!


Well you can order food and stuff online and get it boated in!!!! Oh this plan is all coming together xD


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yes! I'll have to fly you over here so that you can help me put this plan together (and help me dig the moat too!) :b

Ahh, its half 2 in the morning here, best be off to bed - good night everyone!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope I still want the island... and since we are off in fantasy land (or Fantasy IsLand) there is a certain special someone I'd like to have there with me.... lol. We could be self-sufficient together in our own little alternate reality.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I plan on having some fat free ice cream. I may not like it, but I won't let my Paxil fat win! :mum


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

14 pages DONE! BOOM! hahah was not as bad as I thought!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't like spam.:spam


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I don't like spam.:spam


But it is so yummy sliced real thin and fried up in a pan like bacon... served on toast with an egg and a slice of cheese.

... it's also good cooked like that with lettuce and tomato and mayo... SLT lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> I am the happiest girl alive right now.
> 
> OFFICIALLY GOT THE JOB OFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Said I was really impressive in the interview and can't wait for me to start!!!!
> 
> :banana :banana :banana


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT awesome Jill!!!! You deserved it!!!!!



complex said:


> 14 pages DONE! BOOM! hahah was not as bad as I thought!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT lol, well done Ash, feels good aye!?!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

yes yes it does now i can chant again!  have fun at the gym!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> But it is so yummy sliced real thin and fried up in a pan like bacon... served on toast with an egg and a slice of cheese.
> 
> ... it's also good cooked like that with lettuce and tomato and mayo... SLT lol.


Hee hee.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hee hee.


I even had it once in a little sandwich shop with avocado and they called it a SLAT --- too funny. With bacon it was a BLAT... they were both yummy...

OK, sorry back to crummy email spam... that just made me hungry.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> I even had it once in a little sandwich shop with avocado and they called it a SLAT --- too funny. With bacon it was a BLAT... they were both yummy...
> 
> OK, sorry back to crummy email spam... that just made me hungry.


Right on. It's funner to think of Spam sandwiches than crummy email spam. I like those names. :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I am a terrible stalker I am always always always checking posts haha kinda funny really!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm falling so deeply for my boyfriend. :mushy


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't want to go to school today.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

caflme said:


> Nope I still want the island... and since we are off in fantasy land (or Fantasy IsLand) there is a certain special someone I'd like to have there with me.... lol. We could be self-sufficient together in our own little alternate reality.


Maybe there will one day be the option to get wired into something like the matrix where you never have to leave. All your physical needs are taken care of, such as having liquid nutrients injected directly into your bloodstream.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Maybe there will one day be the option to get wired into something like the matrix where you never have to leave. All your physical needs are taken care of, such as having liquid nutrients injected directly into your bloodstream.


You need to see the new movie Avatar ... I think you would like it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Man, I have to focus on going to bed! 1am :afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Flat out day at work, and yet here i am every spare second I get. My god I AM addicted!!!!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Flat out day at work, and yet here i am every spare second I get. My god I AM addicted!!!!!!


lol i know the feeling.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

time for my menu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Flat out day at work, and yet here i am every spare second I get. My god I AM addicted!!!!!!


What does that mean? "Flat out day"? :stu


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Flat out day at work, and yet here i am every spare second I get. My god I AM addicted!!!!!!


OH my I cant wait to see if someone make the iPhone app! hehe


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to go to bed at a normal time.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just found my dad's hidden stash of empty rum bottles.

Sigh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> What does that mean? "Flat out day"? :stu


to be working flat out is to be working the whole time ie he was very busy working the whole day.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Felt my muscles ripping tonight. Good workout!!!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

No cell phone = no way of getting money for textbooks. Ughhhh.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I want to crawl back in bed and stay there... I do not want to deal with this day...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, that was a surprise. How did I ever get this lucky? Just one step closer now...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

cough cough. hell is here.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Man strawberries and bananas in cereal is so gooooood. I am the best chef ever.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Eric Volz had so much strength..what an amazing story!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Can't wait to get a hold of ****** Nightmare!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

So damn tired! But hair cut tomorrow, yay. And daytime drinking session on Thursday.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

One step closer to heaven baby means one step closer to you.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

everyone heard my voice on tinychat today without me even knowing the mic was on  nooooo XD


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> So damn tired! But hair cut tomorrow, yay. And daytime drinking session on Thursday.


Beer with a freshly shorn bob? Woo!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> everyone heard my voice on tinychat today without me even knowing the mic was on  nooooo XD


I missed this? Noooooooo!



sda0 said:


> Beer with a freshly shorn bob? Woo!


:rofl Teeheehee!! That's right


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Good God babybel is delicious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> OH my I cant wait to see if someone make the iPhone app! hehe


haha oh dear this would ruin everything for me, I would permanently attached!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> haha oh dear this would ruin everything for me, I would permanently attached!!!!


Someone was talking about this at work today, her friend submitted an idea for an app in which you carve a block of wood into various shapes and sculptures. Um, how bored would you have to be to want to virtually chisel virtual lumps of wood with a virtual tool on your mobile phone? Probably as bored as the two drunk guys who tried to transport a tree stump on a bicycle. :teeth (I hope CrashMedicate sees this, he'll know what I'm on about.)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

As Bugs Bunny would say, "What a maroon!"


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

omfg, my mum just barged right in when i had sas on the screen, ****ing annoying woman  

and my dad keeps coming in to look at my new macbook AAHHHH!!! go away!!! "can i have a look at the screen?" "no you cant **** off!!!" 

All whilst i was on webcam XD wtf!!??

oh well whatever, nevermind.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> omfg, my mum just barged right in when i had sas on the screen, ****ing annoying woman
> 
> and my dad keeps coming in to look at my new macbook AAHHHH!!! go away!!! "can i have a look at the screen?" "no you cant **** off!!!"
> 
> ...


You are 20 years old!!... that's crazy of them to disrespect you that way. Do you think they mean to be that way? I really hope I am never that way when my son is older.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Seven days left on my account...All my best skills will be trained just in time to lose the account. This sucks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Turns out I don't have to fork anybody in the eye after all. What a waste of my stabbing practice!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

caflme said:


> You are 20 years old!!... that's crazy of them to disrespect you that way. Do you think they mean to be that way? I really hope I am never that way when my son is older.


i dont think they do it on purpose, they think its ok to do it. But my mum is very nosy lol, likes to look at what im doing, really annoys me!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Good God babybel is delicious.


I want so badly to make our cheese product joke here, but I dont want in infraction XD


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I found this sticker in my pocket today that said "fanny" and I have _no_ idea where it came from.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Made my first appointment with my new CBT therapist for thursday at 1!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i am an addiction waiting to happen


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I got a cat!!!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

If only I had one wish, I'd want a million trillion lifetimes
that I could spend with you...
Fall in love with you again and again.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

People like to comment on the smoking toddler.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> :lol
> 
> Bored? Hehehe these guys looked like they had a blast doing that...


:lol I watched it and cried with laughter all over again. 



sda0 said:


> I want so badly to make our cheese product joke here, but I dont want in infraction XD


I'd forgotten about our special version of babybel. Sadly I think typing it's name here would indeed earn us infractions. xD



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I found this sticker in my pocket today that said "fanny" and I have _no_ idea where it came from.


:lol Did it have a picture on it? I hate that word.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What if... What if...
Nope cant let myself think this way!
Good night SAS!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where is my mind? Asleep!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where is my mind? Asleep!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MSN has died. According to the icon in my taskbar, I'm signed in, but I can't open it or speak to anyone. Hmph.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love when it's dark outside
and listening to aic


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> i love when it's dark outside
> and listening to aic


AIC ftw, what song you got on?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

playing all their songs. now it happens to be on down in a hole. 
aic best band to ever exist. there is none better. i don't care what anyone says.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> playing all their songs. now it happens to be on down in a hole.
> aic best band to ever exist. there is none better. i don't care what anyone says.


I'll say other bands coexist, but yes they do stand at the top of the music mountain!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'll say other bands coexist, but yes they do stand at the top of the music mountain!


yes top! 
- not meaning to make a sexual reference


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i hear froggies mating outside


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

lonelygirl88 said:


> i hear froggies mating outside


No you don't! You hear froggies attempting to find mates. Perhaps we could learn something from the froggies. You can't sit around being quiet if you want to find someone.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Scones and butter, yum yum yum. And a freshly trimmed bob. This is a good day.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My sister got a fake tan today. I'm gunna look like a corpse next to her when we go out together tomorrow D:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> My sister got a fake tan today. I'm gunna look like a corpse next to her when we go out together tomorrow D:


No you will look human when she looks like an orange!!! Fake tans live up to their name, they look so fake.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> No you will look human when she looks like an orange!!! Fake tans live up to their name, they look so fake.


Haha, thanks my love  Although she did text me especially to tell me how 'lovely and natural' it looks. Well I hope it looks poo........ not really.  :teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Haha, thanks my love  Although she did text me especially to tell me how 'lovely and natural' it looks. Well I hope it looks poo........ not really.  :teeth


Actually it would be pretty finny if it looked like she had taken a trip into a portaloo xD.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

had my math test today...it was pretty horrible, but at least it's over. only one more test (chemistry) and then i'm done for this year.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> I got a cat!!!


Kool, very happy to hear it.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Just realised I have no chocolate and am very disappointed :|


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm sooooooo looking forward to having money in my pocket again.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My chocolate pancakes turned out pretty good!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been playing GTA4 with my brother for more than an hour....I probably killed over 300 pedestrians....why do i find this really fun?


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> My *chocolate* pancakes turned out pretty good!


Don't tease me


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

music man said:


> don't tease me


chocolate chocolate chocolate!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> Going to work (aka hell on earth) with a  because
> _Winners are too busy to be sad, too positive to be doubtful and too determined to be defeated.
> 
> _


Great attitude to have!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

njodis said:


> My grandfather is probably moving in because his "girlfriend" is kicking him out. I don't know what I'm going to do, I can't even put into words how uncomfortable I will be in my own house every single day. I can't even wrap my mind around what is happening. This is a man who is still "independent" and retired. What is he going to do all day? Not to mention this is a man who has, since I was a kid, had some sort of weird dislike for me because I wasn't fitting his idea of how children should be doing manual labour, as though this were still the 1950's on a farm. He personally insults me to my face and behind my back, and seriously tried to diagnose me as being mentally retarded. He thinks I'm a piece of **** because I live at home and thinks I should have been kicked out at 18 like his children were. Let's not even get into how he's known to go into a rage and start yelling and throwing things. He will be in the spare bedroom about 5 feet from mine. WTF. He goes to sleep at like 8pm, what am I supposed to do, just not do anything anymore? He's staying here tonight, probably to test the waters. I am seriously considering playing loud music when he's trying to sleep and making him feel as unwelcome as possible so he doesn't want to be here anymore. I know that's ****ed up and childish, but what am I supposed to do? :blank
> 
> I can't move out. I am going to be stuck here with a semi-senile insane grandpa and won't even be able feel comfortable taking a shower or making something to eat. Even my dad voiced concerns that we're going to end up in fights. I can't deal with this. I want to just not wake up tomorrow.


Eew! I'm sorry to hear about your predicament. I think I would avoid him as much as possible. At least try not to take the things he says to heart. What does he know? Again, sorry. : (


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> chocolate chocolate chocolate!


Nooooooo! Come and feed me chocolate............. please:b


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

These drugs really got a hold of me


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

sunset outside. orange/pink sun.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Go flyers!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Woah that was a f***in disaster of a day at work, but thankfully it all got sorted and i am no longer paranoid, that is until tommorrow when i go to work and find another catastrophy destined for me.

My paranoia-o-meter shot up 100% at work today, and then felt like i completely over reacted (which i did), oh i doubt my ability to reason at times...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wonder how many people I know but have never hung out with would like to help me with a summer project I have for myself...or maybe just cool people in my area...I need a pencil and paper!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I was on a certain site and a ****book ad popped up: "Kelly69 from XXX, "didn't we use to date in high school?".

No Kelly we never dated in high school. I remember this because I've never been on a date in my life. :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Missed everyone, had to drop by to at least say, "hello" *
*Much love to you all. <3 <3 <3 *


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just finished my first session of the P90X program. My muscles are so sore.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I was on a certain site and a ****book ad popped up: "Kelly69 from XXX, "didn't we use to date in high school?".
> 
> No Kelly we never dated in high school. I remember this because I've never been on a date in my life. :lol


that's funny.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i love how open we are on this forum.
no topic is left untouched.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I am not sure what I am doing but today as a super extra LONG day!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

mind_games said:


> i was on a certain site and a ****book ad popped up: "kelly69 from xxx, "didn't we use to date in high school?".
> 
> No kelly we never dated in high school. I remember this because i've never been on a date in my life. :lol


lol


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ that's cool.

I am too wide awake right now. It's because I run late at night, but it's when I have all my energy and I just like the feeling better of running at night. It's indoors so it's safe. But now it's so hard to fall asleep.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

aww yay it's Coco!

I met the coolest dog ever today. Anytime you stand with your legs together he ran at you and shoved his nose between your knees and pushed his way between your legs. Apparently it was his favorite game. So entertaining.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Hooray, my vacation request was approved. Another month and a half and I'll be on my way to New York. :boogie


yay! i♥ny!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lights out. Light on.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I won't be able to go to sleep tonight :/..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> aww yay it's Coco!
> 
> I met the coolest dog ever today. Anytime you stand with your legs together he ran at you and shoved his nose between your knees and pushed his way between your legs. Apparently it was his favorite game. So entertaining.


Weird, that is my favorite game, too. :clap


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's raining. Finally.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Still awake..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Really, really good night 

And gym is going really well!!! Life is good!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hungry already.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

First exam tomorrow. Should hurry up and finish my notes. I hate maths.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope i get to work before the rain starts.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I ran home in the pouring rain yesterday..lucky I live 2 minutes from the subway.


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel like I'm dancing in the rain:boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This entire page is about rain.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

The thunderstorm last night knocked out power in our group therapy for a few minutes. We were sitting in the dark while someone tried to find a candle. Unfortunately the power came back on. 

And then I got wet running to my car. It was cold rain. 

And it's raining today again, but I don't care.

I am so glad school is starting today. I almost have anti-social anxiety - being alone and away from people so long was giving me anxiety. Lack of exercise wasn't helping either. Of course, I barely interact with anyone, except in a nonverbal way. But it helps.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Earth Angel said:


> I feel like I'm dancing in the rain:boogie


I've always wanted to do that (after seeing the movie) lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

aww, my niece fell asleep on me while i was browsing SAS...oh and it's not raining yet!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

God damn I feel good right now, I know I'm gonna crash soon enough, but might as well enjoy this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

How can any of this not be my fault? When you are the centre of a storm, how can you not think that?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I so wanted to get caught in the rain the other day but who goes out in the rain just because??? And I'm still not doing too well in terms of mental health. I need a friend.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

That was an intriguing dream. Too bad I've forgotten most of it already. And to keep the rain theme going, I hope it isn't raining when I leave the house.

------

"Can somebody pleez
remove theez
cutlerieez
off my kneeez"


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I want out! Ok feel better!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Your arms are my castle, your heart is my sky. They wipe away tears that I cry. The good & the bad times.. We've been thru them all. You make me rise when I fall... ♥


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I was on a certain site and a ****book ad popped up: "Kelly69 from XXX, "didn't we use to date in high school?".
> 
> No Kelly we never dated in high school. I remember this because I've never been on a date in my life. :lol


OMG THAT IS SO FUNNY. I WOULD'VE BEEN ROLLING ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING MY *** OFF, IF IT WERE ME. THAT IS TOO FUNNY and weird too. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

crashmedicate said:


> hooray, my vacation request was approved. Another month and a half and i'll be on my way to new york. :boogie


*have fun !!!!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Oh God, whatever. . . *
**random thought to self**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*So another Golden Girl died.*
*  *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> aww yay it's Coco!
> 
> I met the coolest dog ever today. Anytime you stand with your legs together he ran at you and shoved his nose between your knees and pushed his way between your legs. Apparently it was his favorite game. So entertaining.


HI!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
Where the hell is everybody?
Did more leave?
I get the feeling I'm not in Kansis anymore. . . :blank

On another note, I've been getting into a fight almost every day.
I don't know what's getting into me. The debil? NO idea. . . .
But I kind of like it, like I grew myself a set and am just like "Eff" it and telling people how it is in real life. I'm definitely not used to it and am liking it. I actually want to start carrying arms. For protection, that is. I'm not a killer. . . yet. . . who knows. . . :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> This entire page is about rain.


That's . . . . (no word to express my feelings about that. . . ) :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

"Good night Blanche!", he said ruefully.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Thought I picked up vanilla with choc chips flavor ice cream. To my great disappointment, I come home and find it is mint


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

cold with a cold.. Haha cant wait to chat this weekend :d


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You know, one day i will have to take out my balls from their hiding place and use them to start saying no to people.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Memo to the universe; I never really ask for much, but could Friday be really amazing. Thank you.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

hell yes


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

1st session of CBT went really really well.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not sure how much longer i can stay in this house :/

I think i might start spending every day at uni even though i dont have to just to get away from my parents.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I do not want to take a nap - I need to go run.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sda0 said:


> 1st session of CBT went really really well.


That's great


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

These bass ear buds went BOOM BOOM BOOM with my old player. iPod not so much. Why are these things so expensive?

Anyhow...interesting week, and the most interesting parts have yet to happen. It is what it is lol. Hopefully all will go well. I will NOT allow myself to think otherwise.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> WOW... I interviewed for a job nearly *3 months ago* and _now_ they're calling me with an offer. :teeth:boogie


woohoo grats nick!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> WOW... I interviewed for a job nearly *3 months ago* and _now_ they're calling me with an offer. :teeth:boogie


 Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Logan X said:


> You know, one day i will have to take out my balls from their hiding place and use them to start saying no to people.


*You should really try it !!!*
*It's one of the BEST feelings to put yourself in control of yourself. Sometimes the only way to do that is pull out some huge balls and take the world over. It is your oyster, awaiting you. Your life wants you to move, to LIVE IT !! *


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

CrashMedicate said:


> WOW... I interviewed for a job nearly *3 months ago* and _now_ they're calling me with an offer. :teeth:boogie


Congratulations!



sda0 said:


> 1st session of CBT went really really well.


Way to go!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

sda0 said:


> 1st session of CBT went really really well.


*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!* :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*This past week or 3 has been very interesting for me.*
*Learned a LOT about Jim Morrison that I never knew after watching clips on youtube and reading stuff on the internet. After watching the movie every night for a week straight and listening to their music.*
*Then, oddly enough, I keep hearing their songs on the radio - A LOT*
*Even today, I wasn't listening to the radio but when I would walk by it in the kitchen, every time they said something about The Doors "Light My Fire. 3 times!*

*What is up with that? I don't know. I think I might die soon. That's my conclusion, anyway. . .*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

crashmedicate said:


> wow... I interviewed for a job nearly *3 months ago* and _now_ they're calling me with an offer. :teeth:boogie


*you got it !!!*
*good for you!!!!*
*great feeling, isn't it??*


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wish I could replicate myself and be in several places at once.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

caflme said:


> Wish I could replicate myself and be in several places at once.


That would come in handy, wouldn't, there is so much to do, not enough time.

Ah well, it's been raining raining raining for days now...and I don't mind it too much, I'm one of those people who like the rain but it's time for the sun to come out now, come on, it's summertime, plus there's been flood warnings.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Are some people more clumsier than others or do we just complain more? <me sucks on bleeding thumb>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> Wish I could replicate myself and be in several places at once.


Me, too


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> WOW... I interviewed for a job nearly *3 months ago* and _now_ they're calling me with an offer. :teeth:boogie


SAWEEEEEET! Congrats!:clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Love the tags for this thread! :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> Wish I could replicate myself and be in several places at once.


Hmmmm. Not a bad idea. :yes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I love chocolate, but I can't have any right now.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

caflme said:


> Wish I could replicate myself and be in several places at once.


The more I thought about this the more depressed I'd got because it would just be more of me that would be experiencing the rejection of others and feeling completely old and unnecessary.

I mean I love my job and I know the work is important, and I love my son and I know that is important but... what about me... I feel so selfish saying it but when is it MY turn.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> The more I thought about this the more depressed I'd got because it would just be more of me that would be experiencing the rejection of others and feeling completely old and unnecessary.
> 
> I mean I love my job and I know the work is important, and I love my son and I know that is important but... what about me... I feel so selfish saying it but when is it MY turn.


 It's okay to think that way sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> The more I thought about this the more depressed I'd got because it would just be more of me that would be experiencing the rejection of others and feeling completely old and unnecessary.
> 
> I mean I love my job and I know the work is important, and I love my son and I know that is important but... what about me... I feel so selfish saying it but when is it MY turn.


It's called having HEALTHY selfishness.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You make me feel...period. It's amazing. Haha. Uh oh...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Love the tags for this thread! :lol


Pi. Hairy bum. :lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Love the tags for this thread! :lol


I never read tags but they are real funny :lol


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I am one "I'm pregnant" Facebook status away from wearing condoms on my fingers while checking my news feed just in case =|.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wehttam said:


> I am one "I'm pregnant" Facebook status away from wearing condoms on my fingers while checking my news feed just in case =|.


It also protects against STDs -> Server Transmitted Diseases! :afr


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Some days I wonder how far I can retreat into myself before I disappear completely.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Wena bein edek ma7taga eh fi 7aga aktar min kida.. <3 
I don't think I'd be able to live without hearing from you..I'm so in love right now


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Shall I be a risk taker or stay security savvy?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

setting sun
rough stones wild grass


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*The Beach I was at Monday*

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1472026647546

Someone I know posted this as she went to the same beach I was at... see how deserted it is for a tourist location in Panama City Florida... it was great (especially for me since I am not a beach person - I liked this because it was just my son and I there).


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i got really paranoid yesterday and deleted pretty much everything on my profile, and all my pics in the photo thread and turned my profile to private :um


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

God, I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahhhhhh. It's June 4tthhhhhh. Ohmygawwwwwd.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Somebody ate my cheesecake. My only treat I've had in 3 weeks and forked out 7 dollars for. 
F
M
L
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fare well chocolately love.... </3


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wish I had my sisters camera here so I could take a picture of these 4 baby robins in this nest out in our front porch. So cute with their little heads sticking out waiting for food.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i got really paranoid yesterday and deleted pretty much everything on my profile, and all my pics in the photo thread and turned my profile to private :um


I've done that 2 or 3 times myself


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Can't stop twirling my hair.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm going to the pool.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

she makes me happy.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

got my power back! after a couple of hours without it- was good timing for a nap though


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I walked to the store the other night, and a police car drove by me, from behind. Then another one turned a corner ahead of me and drove by me the other way. I seriously considered running, just for the hell of it, cause I had nothing on me except a bag of snacks I bought. But...damn social anxiety, wouldn't allow me to go through with it.
I can't help but think of how much more fun I'd be if I wasn't stricken with this thing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

painnnnnnnnn


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

If it was up to me, the phone in my house would be disconnected.
All we need our cells for important calls.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

seastar said:


> Memo to the universe; I never really ask for much, but could Friday be really amazing. Thank you.


I don't think you got this. But I will make it happen for myself.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Never thought I would be looking for a second job just to make the bills and get a little bit ahead! The stress of all of this is killing me!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mmm Sushi


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

half shots tequila= good
full shot tequila=bad


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just realized something really weird I do because of SA. 

Whenever I am buying something and I'm worried the cashier thinks it's weird, ugly, tacky, or in one way or another silly to buy, I ask for a gift receipt. Even if it's for me. 

I did this today when buying a tshirt. I asked what their return policy was in case "they" want to return it, too.

I'm weird.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Left the bar 15 minutes before it closed, it sucks because I still wanted to dance!:|

When I first got to the bar to order a rum and coke, the girl in front was amazed at how tall I was and asked for a picture,lol.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ that's flattering


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm feeling so confused..


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I hate the context clues you leave out of your writing because I cant find myself here at all.


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I've always wanted to do that (after seeing the movie) lol.


Indeed. It makes me relax by just thinking of it:yes


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I hate the way I get when I can’t handle bad news


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

that's the definition of trashy.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

If I could go back and change things, I would go back and change absolutely everything. I absolutely _would_ let go of everything I am and everything I have for a chance to become someone who is everything more than who I am now.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Golf today **** yeah


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish it was that easy.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know which Hepburn I like more Katherine, or Audrey.....


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't know which Hepburn I like more Katherine, or Audrey.....


Audrey fo' sho.

Having someone fear you does not mean they respect you.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

---


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess things like that really trip me out... like my first husband (who died) his birthday was 6/10/57 and my second husbands birthday was 6/10/65... a lot of June stuff going on in my life.

Numbers and their perceived significance really bother me.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caflme said:


> How odd that it's been a year since things ended with my ex-boyfriend... today exactly. 6/5/08 was our first date, 6/5/09 he broke up with me and today - 6/5/10 I'm going to a gun show with a guy friend from work... does it mean anything.... or just a bizarro world coincidence.





caflme said:


> I guess things like that really trip me out... like my first husband (who died) his birthday was 6/10/57 and my second husbands birthday was 6/10/65... a lot of June stuff going on in my life.
> 
> Numbers and their perceived significance really bother me.


Also you joined the site in June...I'm your friend and I was born in June and I was walking by the computer and decided to check this thread which I hardly do anymore....talk about coincidence! lol

cool fact: my daughter was born 3 days after my birthday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Sash and I were born exactly two years apart to the day.....and :yes in JUNE! :lol

*I just missed my 46,464th post :lol


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You never know who has your back these days..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> You never know who has your back these days..


So true. It's hard to know who are your REAL friends sometimes.

Kinda off topic, but not really... I recently had a bout where several people kept telling me they had my back. It seemed kinda random too. I didn't know I was in a position where I needed people to have my back. What did other people know that I didn't? Paranoid!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Am I awake yet?!? :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today is a good day for cleaning house. 80F, dewpoint 71F - nice and tropical....we have storms coming!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Summer is awesome! A few great things about summer are:

- going outside without a coat.
- not clearing snow off my car.
- not driving in snow and ice.
- walking around after 7pm when there is still daylight.
- the smell of sunscreen, mowed grass, flowers (even if I have seasonal allergies)
- swimming
- barbecues
- Outdoor activities or just being outside in general

Ahhhhhhhhh! I just don't like 90+ degree F weather. Can't have everything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trimmed bushes 
Weeded the area around the garage and lamp post 
Cleaned the cottonwood seeds and fibers off the intake of the air conditioner 

Yet to do
Pick up the kitchen 
Pick up the family room 
Vacuum the family room 
Vacuum the stairs 

Eat :banana


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I was driving with my buddy and there was a crow walking on the road, I drove straight over it, it didn't turn around or fly away, must've came up on it's blind spot

It crunched:|


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

There is a protest a couple of blocks away against the imprisonment of some guy who was convicted for pot possession or something along those lines. A bunch of people driving by were honking when they saw the protesters and their signs. Each time someone honked, they yelled and went all crazy. Maybe I'll drink the other two beers I have and go join the fun. I have to get the hell out of this hotel room.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> There is a protest a couple of blocks away against the imprisonment of some guy who was convicted for pot possession or something along those lines. A bunch of people driving by were honking when they saw the protesters and their signs. Each time someone honked, they yelled and went all crazy. Maybe I'll drink the other two beers I have and go join the fun. I have to get the hell out of this hotel room.


Go for it! 

I'm off to watch Iron Man 2...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deathinmusic said:


> There is a protest a couple of blocks away against the imprisonment of some guy who was convicted for pot possession or something along those lines. A bunch of people driving by were honking when they saw the protesters and their signs. Each time someone honked, they yelled and went all crazy. Maybe I'll drink the other two beers I have and go join the fun. I have to get the hell out of this hotel room.


Don't get arrested. I don't know how those Finnish jails are.
Finnish people are the only people in the world with a language like my peeps - the Hungarians. :lol

I have to update my checklist


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Trimmed bushes
> Weeded the area around the garage and lamp post
> Cleaned the cottonwood seeds and fibers off the intake of the air conditioner
> 
> ...


Trimmed bushes 
Weeded the area around the garage and lamp post 
Cleaned the cottonwood seeds and fibers off the intake of the air conditioner 
Pick up the family room -> 
Vacuum the family room -> 
Vacuum the stairs -> 

Yet to do
Pick up the kitchen 

Eat :banana <- I think I will eat NOW......SWEET! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Trimmed bushes
> Weeded the area around the garage and lamp post
> Cleaned the cottonwood seeds and fibers off the intake of the air conditioner
> Pick up the family room ->
> ...


Good for you! I would have eaten FIRST, though...haha .

I just spent most of my day walking around in 100 degree temps at a huge outdoor flea market. Not my idea of fun, but it was a "mandatory" family get-together.

I'm currently trying to decide between a nap, working, or watching a movie. Work is pretty much a requirement this weekend, so I have to do it at some point. But, it feels wrong to work on a Saturday evening.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ i know the work feeling part - that was me last weekend.
100F huh? I would be outside on my laptop if I had one.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

something weird is going on outside my house, i keep seeing like a camera flash in the corner of my eye so i opened the curtains had a look outside and saw nothing but then it started again wtf?

Aliens?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Free mini hand Santizers and Lotions at Bed bath and body works! (= good for the customers..not good for those who have to hand them out. =/


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank God for friends pulling your a** out of bed and getting you out! 
I love my friends <3 I went to the saturday market and all over down town how much fun!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I do not enjoy beer in particular. I must not be a real man. Hold on, let me go check.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm starting to realize that life is giving me exactly what I deserve. I need to start changing myself in a big way if I ever want to find true happiness. If I ever want to connect with other people and be truly cared about. It's so clear to me that I need to start caring a lot more about other people in general. Why would others care about me if I don't care about them? It's not easy when I have so much underlying bitterness and resentment towards humanity because of all the feelings of exclusion, but I need to start somewhere.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Rihanna stole my haircut. D:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That was the first time I ever felt like I might faint. This drug has some interesting side effects.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I feel like sending random messages to a bunch of people on here lol.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

huh said:


> That was the first time I ever felt like I might faint. This drug has some interesting side effects.


what drug


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> what drug


Ciprofloxacin =/ Hoping my body adjusts to it...or at least doesn't do that anymore...lol.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I shall henceforth strive to be my own best friend.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cricket cricket in my room,
I hear you chirping, go away
Cricket cricket,
Why're you here?
Can't you find somewhere else to stay?
Loud abnoxious song,
It drills
In my mind
In my ears
Yes that's a lovely song, but now it's time to sleep
Cricket, cricket, cricket, cricket
Arghhhhhhhh!
I think I'm going to weep.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I just wasted a few hours and 40 bucks at a blackjack table or a few. Pretty cheap fun considering. I know there is no way to win in the long run unless you count cards, but so what? Life's too short. A little normal human activity every now and then would be good for me.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

there's a lot of people in the frustration thread.
normally its like 20, maybe 30, but it said 52


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

Why can't I ever sleep when I drink :blank


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

baby you looking so good
you looking like you might
want some baby food


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am listening to an interview mp3 with the sister of one of my favorite actresses. Lana Wood is really cool, like Natalie was.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I want the toiletting version of a central vacuuming system. Or at least one just for peeing. Walking all the way to the bathroom is getting annoying since I've started to drink more water. </me eyes goldfish bowl; goldfish shudders...>


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

its a quarter after 1 im all alone and i need you nowwww


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

Built this on a solid rock
It feels just like it's heaven's touch
Together at the top, like a pyramid
And even when the wind is blowing
We'll never fall just keep on going
Forever we will stay, like a pyramid


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Today I think positive...I may even walk into work feeling okay!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I just wasted a few hours and 40 bucks at a blackjack table or a few. Pretty cheap fun considering. I know there is no way to win in the long run unless you count cards, but so what? Life's too short. A little normal human activity every now and then would be good for me.


If you had fun it was not wasted money... I always loved blackjack.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

Tired of being stalked, deleting my account. 
Bye SAS! :heart


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> Tired of being stalked, deleting my account.
> Bye SAS! :heart


Are you able to block this person and possibly stay? ;]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been totally spoiled living at home. Paying your own food sucks.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I was hoping to write some blog posts and messages today, but this homework is so massive I think it will take all day to finish. I need to go to the library.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

You know you have lost touch with people when they are having babies/pregnant and you don't know about it until later.
Shocks me how many people my age have kids now or have buns in the oven.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crackdown


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Today: once again we are not getting along... give the energy to pack and get this done! Gahhh I am so full of anxiety I feel as if I can not get up!!!!!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Time for a vacation.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I just found fudgsicles in the freezer, nom nom nom.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

sometimes I just want to escape


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

**** ****!! I was about to make that same thread like 2 days ago


and that one too


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nvm lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My family makes me want to something something


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 6% battery remaining on my laptop....maybe thats a sign I should go to sleep now


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

moving sucks too much to pack up and clean!!!!!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

it breaks my heart when people lose there lives for no cause ( israelies shooting international aid workers and palestinians suffering and israelies dying also). Life has become so cheap and people dye for such futile reasons. Its so sad.


On a more upbeat note, I love the sound of the rain right know banging against my window as i try to sleep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Missing you already. How am I supposed to sleep...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> ..
> On a more upbeat note, I love the sound of the rain right know banging against my window as i try to sleep.


Me too!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

To call in to work or not to... the bills say no my body says yes!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol the Kitson shop is selling bracelets that say, 
"Looking For A Nice Guy" and "Looking For A Rich Guy"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a red popsicle. =]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Jake Gyllenhaal looks hilarious with muscles. Good, but hilarious.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal looks hilarious with muscles. Good, but hilarious.


More like he looks hilarious pretending to be persian


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Also this. But still second to the muscles.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I bought a lovely hardcover copy of _The Divine Comedy_ by Dante, translated by Longfellow, illustrated by Gustav Dore.

And it has no annotations. So I still have to get paperbacks of _Purgatorio_ and _Paradiso_. I could only get through _Inferno_ with the help of the annotations, so I doubt I'd be able to get through the others on my own. Goddamn.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I should be sleeping.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn my up and down moods, so erratic. But I feel great now, so I'm happy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Epic gym workout tonight, have my own plan laid out and it owns me. Awesome.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Epic gym workout tonight, have my own plan laid out and it owns me. Awesome.


Time to take it to the next level me thinks.... STEROIDS!!!! j/k man, if the ladies couldn't keep there hands off you before, they'll ripping the sleeves off all your shirts in no time


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Time to take it to the next level me thinks.... STEROIDS!!!! j/k man, if the ladies couldn't keep there hands off you before, they'll ripping the sleeves off all your shirts in no time


lol, I'm still trying to work that one out.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cheesecake isn't all THAT right... I mean it's gross... think of how they crushed and squished that cheese around to turn it into cake.. ah. I'm full of it. I want to eat this damn cake!!! >.< RESISTANCE!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've never seen hypocrisy so well defined.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hate it when I flex my muscles and my shirt rips


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Should i activate my account for another 3 months or not? I'm tempted to...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Im falling more in love than before.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

sda0 said:


> I hate it when I flex my muscles and my shirt rips


Well if you'd stop buying them in the boy's department that wouldn't happen!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sda0 said:


> I hate it when I flex my muscles and my shirt rips





Amocholes said:


> Well if you'd stop buying them in the boy's department that wouldn't happen!


That could become an expensive hobby. :eek


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sda0 said:


> I hate it when I flex my muscles and my shirt rips


paint yourself green and go have some fun in public places. :b


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Well if you'd stop buying them in the boy's department that wouldn't happen!


How else am I going to compliment my boyish good looks and child-like sense of wonder?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

sda0 said:


> How else am I going to compliment my boyish good looks and child-like sense of wonder?


As long as you don't tell me that you have Spiderman Underoos.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I've never seen a rainy book.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....or reading weather. :con :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Currently hiding from my girlfriend's grandma. =[


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really hope this is not too good to be true because it's so awesome.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

444


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^hahaha


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i've been sorting through boxes of my stuff and cleaning my room and i found my element t-shirt that i got signed by bam margera 

i'm gonna frame it and hang it on my wall.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mc Borg said:


> 444


:lol


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

i like women


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I think leaving this site will actually _relieve_ some of my anxiety.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think leaving this site will actually _relieve_ some of my anxiety.


bye!! you'll be missed


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

25 years...goes by so fast now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why ya gotta be so rude? No wonder I don't like you. No wonder I don't call you. I always call mom instead.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> As long as you don't tell me that you have Spiderman Underoos.


I'll thank you to stay out of my underwear drawer, Amocholes!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems that when I get stressed, I go shopping, hmmm, will have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Call me danny tanner I run a full house.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

my tummy hurts... again. why is my belly always bloated? I eat one thing and it bulges.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> my tummy hurts... again. why is my belly always bloated? I eat one thing and it bulges.


:rub Hope you feel better, I know what that feels like, I have to take meds for it daily.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Did anyone else picture Keanu Reeves saying "...woah..." after each time he finished eating something? Great picture.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Thomas Paine said:


> I think leaving this site will actually _relieve_ some of my anxiety.


: ( I suppose it can be a bit of a crutch sometimes. :|


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> did anyone else picture keanu reeves saying "...woah..." after each time he finished eating something? Great picture.


lol! :d


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have a song from _Rent_ playing in my mind.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Call me danny tanner I run a full house.


Really, you look so young.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Okay, I've made four...nope five posts here. Time to move on. :yes


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

One good friend can make all the difference. <3
One good day can make a week...


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Public speaking class in two weeks. I'm gonna die.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

10km bike ride and 4km row. I am pooooooooooooopied.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

sda0 said:


> I'll thank you to stay out of my underwear drawer, Amocholes!


Then you should close it once in a while. By the way, I love the red and yellow striped socks with the toes in them!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

the cheat said:


> Did anyone else picture Keanu Reeves saying "...woah..." after each time he finished eating something? Great picture.


lol

Google Keanu Reeves meme. =P There's tons of photoshopped stuff involving the original pictures. lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

That's almost too funny. If the government isn't making any money off these pictures, they're going to be illegal soon.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate when my neighbors wake me up so early in the morning!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I keep forgetting to take my pills. It's so much easier when a nurse brings them to me in a little cup.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This made me cry :'(


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

You don't have to meet a person to care about them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Dueh,d....dmieimnk....ejfeoie....eofoekj......du.e.....


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw Mars last night.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't spill pineapple juice and pasta salad in your car because it smells like vomit uke


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I need to buy a streetbike.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you have the right to be who you want to be.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't believe somethinginthewind left. :cry Damn stalkers.

-----------------

Wow, feels weird being here after a few days off! The longer I go without SAS, the easier it is to stay away. But I'll probably start feeling addicted again pretty soon.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My goal: cook a protein. I've only ever cooked vegetables. I don't trust myself with protein. Because I've never cooked protein, I have no idea how to do it, so I'll likely be following a recipe. I'll probably go and buy some fish or chicken.

This also forces me to clean my kitchen.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Also, after watching endless numbers of people make coleslaw, I've decided that the sort of coleslaw I make and like isn't really coleslaw. The recipe isn't exact, because I just mimic how my dad makes it. But it involves *a lot* of apple cider vinegar, a *small amount* of mayo just to bind it, and celery seed. And that's it. It's not sweet, not goopy, it's just cabbage and vinegar gone awesome.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i cant sleep >_<



Emptyheart said:


> This made me cry :'(


^ beautiful!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

everywhere i go..._everywhere..._im the only person whos not white...so dont tell me you know what its like to feel different...you dunno nothing about that...thats why my sa is worse than yours and i expect a medal for that


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

I should put my contacts in.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

why the heck can't anything go the way it's supposed to?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

would you consider it strange if your neighbours whose window overlooks where you live only put their light on really late at night (like 1am) and also open the curtains? i get the feeling i'm being watched...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dear RubyRay, Rachael, Jonesy, and Lucy:

This is your fault  I am now addicted to the British Imports store.

Love, 
Sodapop.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know if I'm strong enough to give a **** on a daily basis, consistently enough, to really change my life and get to where I..."know" I can be. I care a lot for a while, then it's gone and my life may as well be over again. This is so frustrating. I need a hug haha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It is so funny you posted a picture of chocolate, a friend of mine from another country far away from me, sent me a package in the mail full of chocolate.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sda0 said:


> Dear RubyRay, Rachael, Jonesy, and Lucy:
> 
> This is your fault  I am now addicted to the British Imports store.
> 
> ...


Dear Sodapop,

Your candy package picture is SASsy.

Your friend,
Millenniumman75


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just cooked a properly balanced dinner for myself for the first time. Veggies and meat and a side and everything. Go. Me.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

mmm, nice, lots for me to read in that thread


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

wth! I tummy ache all of the sudden what am I being punished for now!!!!!!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel incredibly awkward tonight. Sort of depressed, but my mind just feels blank.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

JoJo is backk


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

sda0 said:


> Dear RubyRay, Rachael, Jonesy, and Lucy:
> 
> This is your fault  I am now addicted to the British Imports store.
> 
> ...


I love Aerobars. <3.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

galaxy1 said:


> would you consider it strange if your neighbours whose window overlooks where you live only put their light on really late at night (like 1am) and also open the curtains? i get the feeling i'm being watched...


If they were trying to watch you they'd be a bit more covert I think. At least I would be :teeth. More likely they were about to do 'it', but one of them let one rip, totally ruining the moment. Then they opened the windows to air the room and one of them went off to play WoW while the other went off to see reruns of Magnum PI.

-----

Gah I'm anxious. Need to leave to gym - and it's gonna be busy there :afr. Stop wasting time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The melatonin is kicking in............sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

waiting for the drugs to hit me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eyes are half closed - it's 2am.....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

DRUM LIIIINEEEEE

Do do doodododododdodoooo. Bow wowowowowowow. Bong bongbongbongbong. The movie is MAKING ME DANCE.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Sims 3 is too addicting.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

"I got the tip covered.... THANK YOU"


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't say this is done:no


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe if I just keep myself busy everything will be alright.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I have this coffee mug that I really like, I'm drinking out of it right now. The handle is an elephant's face. It's not my _favorite_ coffee mug, to be sure. My favorite coffee mug has pandas on it and a little baby panda at the bottom so that when you finish your coffee, there's a little baby panda staring back at you. But stirring is an issue with that one.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Drums in the night!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Drums in the night!


Drums at night are just so wrong.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just want to get there faster.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> "I got the tip covered.... THANK YOU"


Longer condom perhaps?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Trauma, crisis and frustration are over.... I feel good da-da-da-da da-da da... hehe.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> If they were trying to watch you they'd be a bit more covert I think. At least I would be :teeth. More likely they were about to do 'it', but one of them let one rip, totally ruining the moment. Then they opened the windows to air the room and one of them went off to play WoW while the other went off to see reruns of Magnum PI.


 after thinking about it last night I was gonna say I think maybe one person over there works nights but I like this theory the best.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

CrashMedicate said:


> ^lmfao!





galaxy1 said:


> after thinking about it last night I was gonna say I think maybe one person over there works nights but I like this theory the best.


:b

------

Had a good night. Need to push that weight a bit more next time.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought my nephew was playing with a lego figurine of Galactus and I nearly lost my ****. Turns out it was just some anthropomorphic lobster thing, though. :| Nerd status confirmed.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Instant coffee is not that bad once you've forgotten what real coffee tastes like. Veggie dogs are that way too.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I went outside for 2 mins and came back with 5 mosquito bites :/


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

This rain is retarded. Get outta here its freakin june for ****sake !


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

One sent resume a day keeps the guilt at bay.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> One sent resume a day keeps the guilt at bay.


Aw **** it, I sent two


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm all bitten up


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's so strange when you suddenly start feeling again...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

444


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mum drove off with my car keys this-morning. My sister was not pleased with me needing to borrow her car for the day at all xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had regular coffee that tasted like wet paper.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gum doesn't taste good after being in your mouth two hours..


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i miss her =/


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

3 meals today woot, going on 4th.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will run tomorrow.
I will run tomorrow.
I will run tomorrow.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you google and yahoo answers for doing my physics homework for me.

Love,
Elise


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Exams are _over_. :yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I will run tomorrow.
> I will run tomorrow.
> I will run tomorrow.


Me too.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy did I agree to house-sit for these people? Seriously regretting it now, I hate having to sleep anywhere other than my own home. And I won't be able to get on SAS for 4 days! Poo.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tornado drill is done.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

ive been drowning my sorrows in lucky charms and soy milk


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Tornado drill is done.


Imagines one guy dressed as a tornado (lots of toilet paper wrapped around him) running through the office and people trying to avoid him.

Do you just run walk at a calm yet steady pace to some kind of basement shelter and realize when you walk back to your office that everyone left the disabled girl on the stairway landing like in some Office episode? Am I overusing the strike feature? Shouldn't I be sleeping? Why do I get a bit carried away every time I get nervous or stay up late?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Holy...the last boss in Insaniquarium made my arm numb, but i finally got the sucker.
My niece was pleased to see it dead :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

bored - no work to be done.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You're going to that class tonight. No ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Full night of sleep? Check.
Balanced breakfast? Check.
Emails / Messages responded to? Check.
Laundry done? Check.
Showered and Dressed? Check.
Gym bag packed? Check.

I literally have nothing constructive left to do at home. Time to go to work early!

(Amazing how productive one can be after a full night of sleep!! :eek)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I REALLY like coffee. :hyper


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Imagines one guy dressed as a tornado (lots of toilet paper wrapped around him) running through the office and people trying to avoid him.
> 
> Do you just run walk at a calm yet steady pace to some kind of basement shelter and realize when you walk back to your office that everyone left the disabled girl on the stairway landing like in some Office episode? Am I overusing the strike feature? Shouldn't I be sleeping? Why do I get a bit carried away every time I get nervous or stay up late?


Hehehehehehe, I like you.

I really want some hot, yummy food. But I don't wanna make it.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Does anyone else feel weirdly guilty after turning down telemarketers? :|


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

amoeba said:


> Does anyone else feel weirdly guilty after turning down telemarketers? :|


No, I generally feel annoyed that someone tried to push me into something I probably don't want. I hate talking to telemarketers...or any pushy sales people for that matter. :mum


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

It will be amazing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*brutal thinking eyes*. How. How can we make this work.......I want it so badly


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> No, I generally feel annoyed that someone tried to push me into something I probably don't want. I hate talking to telemarketers...or any pushy sales people for that matter. :mum


Heh, yeah, I know what you mean, but I always end up listening to their entire spiel because I don't want to hangup on them. I don't buy the crap they're selling or anything, but I don't want to be rude or anything, either.

I agree that it's annoying, though. :wife


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Let's do this mofo yo shiz wiz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Why do drive-through ATMs have braille on the keys?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I would assume because they're all made the same whether they're going to be used in a drive-through or not.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish I could visit Titan.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

That 2 day ban was... interesting 

maybe i should do it more often.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> That 2 day ban was... interesting
> 
> maybe i should do it more often.


Welcome back!! :squeeze


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm speechless after seeing this picture...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

With regards my mood and self assurance, it has gone up alot in the last 2 days, its like a bad storm has passed over, and although i'm not near the person i aspire to be, i hope my faith in myself will guide me there (sorry if i sounded a bit wierd there lol!)

I have decided that the only person who can make me happy is me, and that's what i'll be working on. I just can't believe it took me so long to realise this. . . . 

I have a long road to recovery, but at least my mindset is in the right place. I just hope i don't relapse, negative thoughts are very repetitive in my mind.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> With regards my mood and self assurance, it has gone up alot in the last 2 days, its like a bad storm has passed over, and although i'm not near the person i aspire to be, i hope my faith in myself will guide me there (sorry if i sounded a bit wierd there lol!)
> 
> I have decided that the only person who can make me happy is me, and that's what i'll be working on. I just can't believe it took me so long to realise this. . . .
> 
> I have a long road to recovery, but at least my mindset is in the right place. I just hope i don't relapse, negative thoughts are very repetitive in my mind.


Your mind is definitely in the right place, it's an attitude like that which will help you to overcome your fears and achieve what you really want to in life. So hold onto it and keep your chin up!!!
---------

The office is empty today! Seems everyone has made the long weekend an even longer one. tsk tsk lazy bums.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Love is love.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's always late.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Your mind is definitely in the right place, it's an attitude like that which will help you to overcome your fears and achieve what you really want to in life. So hold onto it and keep your chin up!!!


Thanks Opsi!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww man...really? Damn it. I wish I was not so weird.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Its been a day and a half and my internet is finally working..i think i almost died.
I had to pay $200 for an ethernet wire, im broke!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need BRAKES! BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKES!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been in a terrible mood today! I need to shake it off but its just more work tomorrow!!! FML Im done with work sooooo done!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think my mom is putting alcohol in my food.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Leggo my Eggo!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Its been a day and a half and my internet is finally working..i think i almost died.
> I had to pay $200 for an ethernet wire, im broke!


Holy crap, what? I hope you meant $20.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel good now...


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Man, when the power goes out, and you have heavy curtains over all your windows, it is REALLY dark!

But I found a flashlight and lit some candles, it was nice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just ate one and a half giant costco chocolate chip muffins.

I feel so gross.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Its been a day and a half and my internet is finally working..i think i almost died.
> I had to pay $200 for an ethernet wire, im broke!





Perfectionist said:


> I just ate one and a half giant costco chocolate chip muffins.
> 
> I feel so gross.


hmm how about 15 burpees every time you start to feel gross about having eaten them? 

I said burpEES, not burps :b.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Then I would be doing burpees for the REST OF MY LIFE. 

Blegh.


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish they would only take me as I am


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My brain must have to do some serious digging to populate my dreams with people to interact with.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> My brain must have to do some serious digging to populate my dreams with people to interact with.


 :|


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to stop over analyzing everything.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

amoeba said:


> Holy crap, what? I hope you meant $20.


No $200, including the filter or something. The guy who came and fixed it told me they run around that much. The crappy part about it is that my internet works but I just don't get any connection at night :/


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Mind Games, your Courage Wolf link is awesome.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tomorrow is the Sage Francis, Free Moral Agents, B. Dolan concert...That I will be missing. =[


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Last day of the week, and the longest. I'm looking forward to those two days off, even if they will be spent sitting on a couch.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

=/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have to stop reading the Society & Culture forum.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I have to stop reading the Society & Culture forum.


I need to use more of my madd modderatin' SKILLZ in that forum!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:lol It's alright.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Screw it.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Must run tomorrow. Must run tomorrow. Must run tomorrow.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Two whole days I've been without my son as he's stayed the night at my sister and my niece's house. I feel guilty for having enjoyed the peace and quiet and being alone. I do miss him... but it is so nice to not have the noise and the responsibility for a bit. I've never actually had a babysitter for him in the whole 11 years so occasionally/rarely when family offers to let him sleep over it is a nice break - for me and for him I am sure.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

^ think of it this way: He's probably also enjoying his own peace and quiet =P


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

WalkingOnEggShells said:


> ^ think of it this way: He's probably also enjoying his own peace and quiet =P


^Thanks!!! I do think of it that way... well, not the peace and quiet but I'm sure he enjoys being at the beach and being hyper and loud and hanging with his cousins and having ice cream and sleeping out in a tent and all the stuff they've been doing. I know he's having a great time.... that's not the part I feel guilty about - that's the stuff I'm happy about that makes me feel less guilty.

I just sometimes feel if I were a better mom I would not be so happy to have time away from him... it's stupid. I love my kid more than anything in the world.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just saw Howard The Duck on youtube. Yikes what a strange movie! LOL!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

=(


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:squeeze


Emptyheart said:


> =(


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

My Canadian adventure is over. I am home. I feel... I don't know what to feel. Home is familiar, and it does feel good in a way to be back. But I'm sad.

I'll miss it...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> My Canadian adventure is over. I am home. I feel... I don't know what to feel. Home is familiar, and it does feel good in a way to be back. But I'm sad.
> 
> I'll miss it...


Where did you visit in Canada?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Off to an island for a camping trip today!!!! Should be fun.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Today is shrimp day! I had a shrimp salad sandwich for lunch and then I went and made shrimp lo mein for dinner. Shrimp, shrimp, shrimp...it's cold in here.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

retweet from 







sockington

BEEN DOING SOME GEOCACHING when you find what I've hidden and where I've hidden it you are going to love me HAPPY HUNTING


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Today is shrimp day! I had a shrimp salad sandwich for lunch and then I went and made shrimp lo mein for dinner. Shrimp, shrimp, shrimp...it's cold in here.


This is officially now my favorite post - yum yum yum... you have made me hungry for shrimp... I've not had a shrimp salad sandwich in years.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

caflme said:


> This is officially now my favorite post - yum yum yum... you have made me hungry for shrimp... I've not had a shrimp salad sandwich in years.


I had never had one before today! But I went to this place called Cosi with my mom and she said it was really good so I tried it...very yummy. :yes Made a good decision there!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I had never had one before today! But I went to this place called Cosi with my mom and she said it was really good so I tried it...very yummy. :yes Made a good decision there!


Yes they are... when I lived in Maine my then-husband worked on a lobster boat as a stern man (first mate) and in the winter they would rig up to drag for shrimp. He would bring them home in 5 gallon buckets... I would have to peel them and use them up... so we had shrimp many ways... but I loved shrimp salad rolls... it was like a hot dog bun. It was very yummy.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

sexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsex


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

caflme said:


> Yes they are... when I lived in Maine my then-husband worked on a lobster boat as a stern man (first mate) and in the winter they would rig up to drag for shrimp. He would bring them home in 5 gallon buckets... I would have to peel them and use them up... so we had shrimp many ways... but I loved shrimp salad rolls... it was like a hot dog bun. It was very yummy.


That is awesome. I wanna have a shrimp salad roll sometime, haha. Sounds good!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like how someone can say something about them self, but if you say the exact same thing they just said about themselves to them they get pissed at you.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I just finished baking homemade oatmeal raisin cookies so they would be a treat for my son when he gets home - they are his favorite.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I thought my nephew was playing with a lego figurine of Galactus and I nearly lost my ****. Turns out it was just some anthropomorphic lobster thing, though. :| Nerd status confirmed.


LOL! Nerds are awesome! :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Dr House said:


> I like how someone can say something about them self, but if you say the exact same thing they just said about themselves to them they get pissed at you.


:yes Happens if you talk about their relatives/partner/friends too. (I'd react the same though, in some situations).


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't slept for over 24 hours. Why am I fighting going to bed? I should want to be asleep right now. I don't wanna be sleep-deprived!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My aunt passed away today she'd been battling colon cancer for a while now, I wasn't overly close with her or my uncle but I always liked them.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Naps in the afternoon sun rock! <3


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

has been one screwy Friday night


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> has been one screwy Friday night


Is this a good thing or a bad thing, or both?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> My aunt passed away today she'd been battling colon cancer for a while now, I wasn't overly close with her or my uncle but I always liked them.


 I'm sorry for your loss. :squeeze 
May she rest in peace.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I did Henna tatoos on almost 30 girls today..why did I even volunteer..I'm beat!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

New icecream shop opened near my house...and it's 24 hours!!!
I'm off c(=


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. :squeeze
> May she rest in peace.


Thanks Richard.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> New icecream shop opened near my house...and it's 24 hours!!!
> I'm off c(=


Lucky : P

I have a feeling that nothing is going to change for me over the summer.
But who knows!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself...


 :hide :lol Well said, though


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I really don't understand women. :sigh


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

wondering if all my sweetness is gone away and replaced by bitterness, I know that sounds really egotistical. has it gone away?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am currently devouring a gigantic watermelon section. I am too lazy to cut it into manageable slices. I am a mess.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy did I agree to house-sit for these people? Seriously regretting it now, I hate having to sleep anywhere other than my own home. And I won't be able to get on SAS for 4 days!


 That's ghastly!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just finished downloading the whole MCM discography :boogie


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

sda0 said:


> I really don't understand women. :sigh


Nobody does.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Where did you visit in Canada?


I was in Alberta.

I just slept for 14 hours. :shock


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm so annoyed today.Doesn't help that my boyfriend is impossible to talk to.He could at least have responded :|


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My world is back in order... my son got home late last night but loved the oatmeal raisin cookies I baked for him... immediately gave me a hug and a kiss and said he missed me but that he'd had a great time but was glad to be home. 

I got enough done on the house yesterday to feel like it's cleaner and more orderly.

I had awesome emails from a very special friend yesterday.

I'm taking my son skating this afternoon and he will meet with friends and be there from 1-9 p.m. It's his favorite thing to do on a Saturday. 

Then I am going to dinner tonight to Red Lobster with a friend.

Today has started out and looks to continue to be a happy and peaceful day.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna go to Cosi.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I wanna go to Cosi.


Me too now that I know about those shrimp sandwiches... lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

caflme said:


> Me too now that I know about those shrimp sandwiches... lol.


I can't go cuz I'm watching a kid but my mom's gonna bring some back for me! :clap


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I can't go cuz I'm watching a kid but my mom's gonna bring some back for me! :clap


Soooo lucky.... not about watching the kid but having a good mom that will do that for you. Enjoy.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I know im difficult sometimes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Tied at half!!!!! USA! USA!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> Tied at half!!!!! USA! USA!


Tied at final! Yay! This was my first soccer game that I've ever gotten into though, and I still can't figure out how it works in a tournament when there's a draw. Apparently this is better then most people expected though.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i means i and you means i :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sigh, my hard drive crashed. Now I have to put my pants on and go do something outside.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm hungry.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Tied at half!!!!! USA! USA!


You deserved a win for sure. I thought you guys played much better football but I'm slightly bias when it comes to England getting knocked down so..


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm thirsty.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

***** *****, _what are you doing_,_ it was just a ****ing joke!!!!!!

_UGGGGHHHH, best case scenario, you thought what I said was funny, worst case, you're a an extreme whatver!!!!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Get. Out. Of. My. Head. You've held me back long enough.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a kitchen to clean!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't fall asleep.. my roommate is playing a movie as usual with volume turned up on 5.1 surround speakers. I can feel the vibrations from the low frequency subwoofer.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Stupid beyond indie labels with their impossible to find albums! =[ =[ =[


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to go to the bathroon - the procrastination factor has set in :lol.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes.
Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes.
And eyes, and ears, and mouth, and nose.
Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

When will my ear stop ringing?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

**** YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, I ****ing found you, after all these years I found the song






uggh, and it was so simple, all this time I was making it complicated when all I had to type in was "Hackers movie end credits"-of course, I never remembered that the song played at the end credits until I saw the movie again a couple days ago, but still


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm really not sure you realized what I meant.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

Wondering off somewhere were my fam wouldnt find me just basically starting anew with no trace of my past!! never will happen although ill try to find alternatives i guess...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yay, he thought what I said was funny^_^


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I Want to go and I don't want to go =/
I'll miss you too much


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't mind spending everyday outside your corner in the pouring rain..<3


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_"You're wearing a My Little Pony t-shirt and discussing Arthur Rimbaud. This shouldn't be happening."_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excuse me?! Can you tell where to find YOUR MIND?! :no


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is a cat on my mouse. Someone please come and remove it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is the THIRD thunderstorm I have had in less than 18 hours. Thank God I have only gotten about an inch of rain from them. There is fourth one coming in a couple of hours, but I hope to sleep through it. Did you hear me....sleep through it! :troll :yawn


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Heading to Kentucky this morning.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Tummy ache and moving in a few more hours maybe I should just stay up and finish packing!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

all is well


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes.
> Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes.
> And eyes, and ears, and mouth, and nose.
> Head, shoulders, knees and toes, knees and toes.


Ceann, Gualainn, Glúin is Cos, Glúin is Cos
Ceann, Gualainn, Glúin is Cos, Glúin is Cos
Súile, Cluasa, Béal is Srón
Ceann, Gualainn, Glúin is Cos, Glúin is Cos

I know have the sudden need to sing this in Irish


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever realised the tags for this thread? "3.14159265, hairy bum, puffin on your whale" Heh.

I'm not sure what I'm doing here either. I mean, after all, I don't even _have _SA.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

the blonde wispy hair on my shoulder blade grew back! I just pulled it out, it's 4 inches long. I am weirded out by mutant hairs.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so sick of everyone being more confident than me. I'm so sick of everyone having lives, and friends, and great plans for their future. They all believe in themselves, that's why they can achieve all these things. 
Me, I can't even decide on what I'm going to do after school, because I seem to be unsuitable for pretty much every kind of work. Seeing other people happy and enthusiastic... Makes me sick. I feel like a bitter, old person.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Feeling excited about moving but a little uneasy also... Wishing my tummy would chill out... oh I am going to miss my bathtub soooo much!  But I guess having a sweet shower makes up for it! 

PS SAS I'm back to PURPLE!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Meh. Get some confidence you useless muppet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Haircut day!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

In the entirety of my life, I have never encountered anyone at all who shares my perspective. Maybe I should stop trying to look into others who might be like me and simply look into myself.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

if i die clutching your photograph don't call me boring it's just cause i like you;


----------



## mightyman (Mar 10, 2010)

is soda sda0's real name?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Oh cucumber, I love you so.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

2,000 posts!!!! :yay :clap :boogie

Made possible by the Just for Fun section.


----------



## Jaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Haiku's are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refrigerator


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

4 : 0 ...Deutschland über alles!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:lol 

I'm so bad at watching sports... I always start feeling bad for the losing team.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I recognize a familiar desire to cut contact with everyone so that they won't be hurt anymore by me.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Blood Tonighttt <33333 I am so using to watching the DVD's- where after I see one episode I put on the next. It will be hard to wait a week for the next episode.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Back from a great weekend away!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Back from a great weekend away!!


I NEED a weekend away.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Done moving well for the most part! : ) thanks mom!
Ohhh good dinner and lots of fun shopping!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't run, please don't I've been longing for your taste..I promise I won't let a single drop of your blood go to waste.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I felt like sh*t all day. Headache, nautious, depressed. At least i have mint oreos now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So ridonkumously tired for some reason this-arvo. Fell alseep at my desk just before lol.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Alphagetti and toast is a culinary masterpiece.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The world will most likely not end tonight.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Alphagetti and toast is a culinary masterpiece.


Now I'm hungry:blank


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I wasn't worth it. I don't know what delusion I was under to think I would be.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^:lol
> 
> I'm so bad at watching sports... I always start feeling bad for the losing team.


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not in love with her anymore, so why can't I stop thinking about our breakup?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You almost got me to fall for the same BS again. Nice try, but I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow I am either really good at my job or I need to leant how to say no....I seem to always get called in on my day off!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! I have a copy of the second Safe Crackers tune from the Price is Right used in the 80s and early 90s !
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

The mods on here are strict.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I ain't gone 'n' give up on love...love won't give up on me...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Apparently you can only be temporarily banned for a maximum of 3 months. Ah well. Doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

*CRINGE*

I can't believe I actually said that. Yeah, I know, I need to have more tact. I don't seem to learn from the past, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Feeling much better then I did when I woke up this morning.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Do animals experience joy like we do? I hope so, cause nobody likes a sad monkey


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Do animals experience joy like we do? I hope so, cause nobody likes a sad monkey


Your cousin died today.

RIP Sausage King.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha sausage king, I'm hungry, where's the bread?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I'm sick of the things I do when I'm nervous


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I might start driving out into the country and running a couple of miles every day. It's sounding better and better the more I think about it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, so, I've now experienced the ultimate form of betrayal. No surprise there...:roll
Good thing I was well prepared for it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Those hours aren't bad, but 7 days per week? I don't think i could handle that.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Wisdom holds that if you wait in your backyard long enough, a cat will eventually stretch itself out underneath the shade of a tree.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish we were married and you could be here right now and just be able to have a part of my bitter happiness. It'd mean so much to me.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Whatever is bothering you, just remember that it'll be alright. And some people might surprise you with how understanding they can be. Most of all, take it easy on yourself.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

SpunUndone said:


> I think I might start driving out into the country and running a couple of miles every day. It's sounding better and better the more I think about it.


That sounds like a great idea. I good way to get out, get some fresh air and exercise (endorphines. yay! ), and maybe just get centered. You should SO do it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Should I invest in krill oil capsules? Hmmmmm...


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

is it possible to die from boredom?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sabreth said:


> is it possible to die from boredom?


Only if your cure for it is jumping off a building lol.
--------------
I am ever intrigued by this situation. I shall just wait and see.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Falling out of a plane to your death would probably be the worst, cause after about 30 seconds of screaming, you're gonna stop and realize you're still falling, and you'd have all that time to think about it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I should REALLY stop getting involved in those silly shenanigans. I'm a grown-up now for God's (FSM) sake.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So, after 7.5 years in the UK, I'm returning. Interesting turn of events.

Most surprising is the fact that my parents don't want me to go. Surely they are not worried about me getting conscripted, hehe. It is very strange....


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

the cheat said:


> Falling out of a plane to your death would probably be the worst, cause after about 30 seconds of screaming, you're gonna stop and realize you're still falling, *and you'd have all that time to think about it.*


or enjoy the view


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate the fact that I have ZERO privacy when it comes to searching the internet on MY OWN COMPUTER! :bash


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I received a DNC Presidential Survey last week. I nearly forgot that I registered as a democrat to vote for Mike Gravel in the primaries because I wasn't sure at the time if Wisconsin was an open or closed primary. So I filled out the survey with my comments and sent it in 

I received a Nielsen ratings survey twice in a row too, and they even selected to have my TV viewing habits monitored with some device (They sent a person to my apartment to talk about it!), despite the fact that I don't even own a TV or have a cable subscription...lol.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

huh said:


> I received a DNC Presidential Survey last week. I nearly forgot that I registered as a democrat to vote for Mike Gravel in the primaries because I wasn't sure at the time if Wisconsin was an open or closed primary. So I filled out the survey with my comments and sent it in
> 
> I received a Nielsen ratings survey twice in a row too, and they even selected to have my TV viewing habits monitored with some device (They sent a person to my apartment to talk about it!), despite the fact that I don't even own a TV or have a cable subscription...lol.


Mike Gravel... I remember him. He was definitely not the established candidate, which is why I respected him. He never got a fair shake during the debates.

Did the Nielsen worker notice the lack of a television?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish my life was full of backup dancers and set to a musical score.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My lower left eyelid keeps twitching. Bloody annoying!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DANG THUNDERSTORMS! For the third consecutive night, I am not able to run due to storms. I am NOT getting zapped while running down a road.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just ate a can of pineapple and danced around to the finale of Grease.

I brought this stomache cramp on myself.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh SAS, how I've missed yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu! I only have 5 minutes now but I will be back after work. :yay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Oh SAS, how I've missed yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu! I only have 5 minutes now but I will be back after work. :yay


:boogie


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> :boogie


Ospi! I saw you at the concert I went to tonight. Why didn't you tell us you are secretly the drummer for Woods?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Oh SAS, how I've missed yoooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu! I only have 5 minutes now but I will be back after work. :yay


:squeeze

MISSED YOU!!!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I went to a Toastmaster's meeting tonight  Everyone was really nice and supportive of me as a newbie, and encouraged me to come back. I'm going again next week


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I want a Cryers Anonmyous sort of thing where people can go and just cry and and ... stuff. And don't get judged .. and stuff.. and afterwards everyone gets marshmellows and a soy hot choc. Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh. And feel normal. And accepted.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hadron said:


> OK, so, I've now experienced the ultimate form of betrayal. No surprise there...:roll
> Good thing I was well prepared for it.


Yep, i'm well up on people betraying me, anyone i seem to care about eventually does something in spite of me, they're all a***holes anyway, i'm not sure if i need anyone in my life anymore, not worth the stress.

Anyhu, this slow broadband that i'm experiencing today is REALLY f***ing annoying me again. So much so that i'm thinking of ringing the company and making a complaint, i shouldnt have to pay money for the crappy connection!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

girls have...vaginas! ...*runs off giggling*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

They are upping my internet connection speed from 10/2M to 24/2M from the beginning of next month. Whoop-de-doo.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Please know how much I love you
And I love the time we share
And I'm hoping we're together
When there is silver in our hair.

So if you really love me
As you say you do
Please hold on to me tightly
And I'll dream this dream with you


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I want a Cryers Anonmyous sort of thing where people can go and just cry and and ... stuff. And don't get judged .. and stuff.. and afterwards everyone gets marshmellows and a soy hot choc. Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh. And feel normal. And accepted.


this sounds like my kind of place. Minus the marshmallows.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Uh oh.

My older sister found out I'm using this website in some way. She has read ALL of my posts. UGH!

She should keep her nose out of other people's business, seriously. Oh yes you should! Keep your nose out of my business, sister! I'd never go and spy after you. Why would you do it to me?! Mind you, you aren't that interesting to bother with!:roll

I'm seriously contemplating deleting my account...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm watching the E3 2010 Nintendo Press Conference Live!  opcorn


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

please be an easy day.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think it's better to let go, and then slowly come to a focus rather than focusing on letting go.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sometimes I'm really happy I'm alone


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, I'll delete my account. Regretfully so.

It's been an alright message board overall. My first ever.

It sucks that I have to do this but I have no other choice...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Yes, I'll delete my account. Regretfully so.
> 
> It's been an alright message board overall. My first ever.
> 
> It sucks that I have to do this but I have no other choice...


Can't you delete your browsing history, so your sister can't spy on you?
If you do delete your account, good luck in life!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Can't you delete your browsing history, so your sister can't spy on you?
> If you do delete your account, good luck in life!


Well, it's too late for that now. She is going to read my every post if I stay on here.

Thank you, btw.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, I'm not going to delete all of my posts. I'm just going to request a permanent ban so that she'll get the message. 

To my sister: Great, now look what you have done. I bet you are so proud of yourself now, aren't you. So you have discovered a few of my secrets but hey, once I leave this family in a month time it wouldn't matter at all as you'll never see me again.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

There's so many things I want to say to her but I know she won't listen. It's horrible caring about someone who doesn't give a damn for you.

_Yes, I'll delete my account. Regretfully so._

_It's been an alright message board overall. My first ever._

_It sucks that I have to do this but I have no other choice..._

You could always make another account...that's allowed, isn't it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Last post and thought of the day from me,

I can't wait for basic training.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Last post and thought of the day from me,
> 
> I can't wait for basic training.


Goodbye!  I wish the best for you in life.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I cant beleive im going to be right here in 2 weeks


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ How awesome. Wish I was going. Have a great time.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I've always wanted to work with children but I like old people!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I barely got to sleep last night
but don't worry girl,
I still had that dream again
The dream where I'm in a perfect world
with perfect blue skies

Where no one dies
and we spend forever
livin' in love
nothing could be better
than a perfect world
with a perfect girl
we'd have so much time
living out the good life.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^

Now that is funny. 

Speaking of shoes, my feet are killing me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

myhalo123 said:


> Don't judge anyone until you've walked a mile in their shoes.
> 
> This way if they take it poorly, you're a mile away and have their shoes. : )


I heard this one before but I do like it


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I cant beleive im going to be right here in 2 weeks


Interesting color water. Where is that?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Interesting color water. Where is that?


Looks like Tel Aviv


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Interesting beach pattern.....overlooking the eastern Mediterranean Sea :banana

I would like to go here someday....


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Looks like Tel Aviv


Yep you got it


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

young brother hand me the gun
on with it, off with it
i'm burning strong like the sun 
i do believe, it's time for me

it's gonna hurt, but then i'm free

and i will be in heaven, with the angels
flying over water, i am free
there will be no darkness, no pain

and young brother right when i'm done
follow me, so we can be together
watch me as i put it to my head
hold my hand, don't turn your head

don't turn your head 

soon i will be in heaven, with the angels
flying over water, i am free
there will be no darkness, no pain

the pain will be gone
and the anger will be gone 
the depression will be gone
only love from everyone 
soon as i pass one 

ten, nine, eight
seven, six, five
four, three, two 
---
one 
---
oh old brother, what have you done 
oh old brother, what have you done--

what if there's no heaven, and you find yourself alone, walking through a tunnel and everyone has gone
---
and betrayed by the one 
and you are conscious in your grave
brother what then 
if there is no heave


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Yep you got it


Whats got you going all the way to Israel?


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

What's the name of that song that I heard on the radio? It went something like blah blah call it quits and its you something sounds like miss and our hearts will beat as one and something like you're number one.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Excuse me...what the **** is wrong with your brain? Do you...no, actually, I hope you do move there and right now, too, cuz if we go on a road trip together I'm gonna end up ripping your soul apart. You're an idiot. You are the hugest idiot I've ever known and the life you're about to give her/him/them is incredibly unfortunate. Have lots of ****ing fun.

I'm mad.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to listen to the president spew some BS, god I hate that Canada has to broadcast presidential speeches on soo many ****ing channels...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bomb pops are king of popsicles.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope that they didn't mean me  I don't want to be accused to be something that I'm not just because of my height..


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****crap yeah! Buffy has a score!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

When I'm old and dying I'm going to fill my freezer with gallons of ice cream of all flavors and just eat them endlessly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today, I am free. Thank you, God.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Stop the world...I want to get off.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Whats got you going all the way to Israel?


I have a bunch of family stuffed there. =P


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The who hell is watching the new Karate Kid movie. Guess they just want to see Jackie Chan "Your patience needs more patience


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Bed. I should go to bed.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_*Sixteenth?* Today's the sixteenth? I thought it was the fourteenth_.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Curse you perogies! I was so close to not having screwed up anything I tried to cook until I came upon your disasterously difficult instructions. 

Boil in Water. Heat in saucepan with vegetable oil and butter.

You are such a delicious yet impossible minx.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow fleas have this amazing ability to know which direction is up and they always orientate themselves so they're facing upwards. Either that or my 2 pet fleas have special abilities.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Curse you perogies! I was so close to not having screwed up anything I tried to cook until I came upon your disasterously difficult instructions.
> 
> Boil in Water. Heat in saucepan with vegetable oil and butter.
> 
> You are such a delicious yet impossible minx.


Bummer Perfectionist!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm not used to humidity.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Curse you perogies! I was so close to not having screwed up anything I tried to cook until I came upon your disasterously difficult instructions.
> 
> Boil in Water. Heat in saucepan with vegetable oil and butter.
> 
> You are such a delicious yet impossible minx.


 I throw em straight into the skillet with some onions. Skip the boiling part. Lol I love perogies so much.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Deep down inside, I'm a violent person... It makes me sick.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I might be done with SAS for a while. Thanks to everyone who's been kind enough to lend an ear to my ceaseless blabbering. The whole lot of you are a bunch of good folks, and I'm confident that you'll all be able to tackle your own anxiety nonsense if you band together and keep pushing forward. Good luck in all things!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I think I might be done with SAS for a while. !


You'll be missed, Smurfy :squeeze


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a few more days till my one year SAS anniversary, haha.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

From my explorations of the kitchen, I've discovered that my parents live off of nothing but diet coke and crackers. Yet they're still fat. I don't get it. :stu


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

http://i.imgur.com/m9rLj.gif


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Someone just bury me. It's like my life is over before it's begun.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Someone just bury me. It's like my life is over before it's begun.


:squeeze Please don't despair.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

=/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sick of this ****ing human zoo!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I think I might be done with SAS for a while. Thanks to everyone who's been kind enough to lend an ear to my ceaseless blabbering. The whole lot of you are a bunch of good folks, and I'm confident that you'll all be able to tackle your own anxiety nonsense if you band together and keep pushing forward. Good luck in all things!


Aww, I'll really miss you. Good luck, whatever you're doing.

-----------------

Handed in my notice at work yesterday. Just 2 months to go at the craphole, and 2 months living with my dad and then I'll be free.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate my life!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> craphole


tutli!...youre a lady!...ladies dont use language like that


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

inna sense said:


> tutli!...youre a lady!...ladies dont use language like that


Aww! But where I work really is a craphole. I could've used a _much_ worse word but it would've been somewhat crass coming from a lady such as myself. :b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm tired of getting postcards and
Tired of paying long distance bills
I'm tired of dreaming of sex and
Tired of not being able to show my skills


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I can't believe I got this weak


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i must be the loneliest person on earht right now. i don't care for typos anymnre. well, that jerking video was really fun to watch thoufh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

To moderate or not to moderate.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> i must be the loneliest person on earht right now. i don't care for typos anymnre. well, that jerking video was really fun to watch thoufh.


I think that I have that title, thank you very much. I have the championship belt to prove it.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Really, I'm not an adrenaline junkie... I swear. :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can you stay up for the weekend till next year?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> To moderate or not to moderate.


Not to moderate! Let us be free and wild! Woooohoooooo! Moderating can wait till later! *behaves like a madwoman*

I need to move away and start over somewhere new, but I have no monies. No monies! Zero monies! How do people in the movies do it? *mmmmm* Almond Joy.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't want to look at that post everybody keeps talking about :lol.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Feeling heaps better today, my depression became unbearable for the past week or so. But just one thing could seriously trigger it off. I've Come to the conclusion that i need to seek professional help now, it's no longer a case of me trying to battle this SA and depression on my own, tried it for a couple of years and it never worked.
So i'm glad i'm finally seeing sense!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

My brain is now turning to mush. I don't like getting tired.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Love of my life; please stay in sight to save my life


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SpunUndone said:


> My brain is now turning to mush. I don't like getting tired.


I hear ya. Though I love sleeping at the right times. My only escape from everything...unless you have nightmares. I haven't in years. Dunno if I'm just not scared of the usual night stuff or what but I don't get them, ever.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't want to look at that post everybody keeps talking about :lol.


What post


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I am on my iPhone in my car. (my parents are at KOHL'S) It's raining like crazy! :afr


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Second CBT appointment tomorrow :eek


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

By the way this is the first time I've visited SAS on my iPhone.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

"$100 bills - the international currency of bad ****."


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Up yours, SA! :yay


:high5


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> What post


I'd like to know as well, damn me for being out of the loop!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't park in the fly ball zone. ****.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmm...banana chips.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

thanks for being there


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

averagecats.com


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm such an idiot.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

2 more weeks and then I go back.I feel so different in a way and weird.And sad.I like how I feel in control here while there everything is out of control.

The first thing that will meet me is chaos..
Everyone just expects me to continue my life with some person I don't even love and then I have to ask my parents for help.'Can I put all my crap in your house?' Hate that..hate,hate that :| 
Always feels like they are reluctantly accepting to help me out while deep inside they just wish that their ****ed up daughter will get her act together and marry some *** and have a bunch of children.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

No matter how many times I write and save my CV, I ALWAYS lose it. Looks like I'll be writing it from scratch yet again.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> No matter how many times I write and save my CV, I ALWAYS lose it. Looks like I'll be writing it from scratch yet again.


Search your comp using keywords that you would have used in your CV maybe? It would have had your college/school name so search for files that include that name.

If you think you'll likely lose this new CV too you could save it online, say like on Google Docs (need a google account though).


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ It's ok, I found it. It was in a folder I'd entitled 'JOBS'.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> ^ It's ok, I found it. It was in a folder I'd entitled 'JOBS'.


haha how convenient!!! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I do the saaaaaaame thing. And every time I think it's up to date, it's very much _not_ up to date.


Same here. I'm really bad at doing important things like writing a CV. I can't decide whether to include my first ever job, which was as a waitress aged 12 :lol All the jobs I've had were so mundane and boring it seems almost pointless including any of them...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> ^ It's ok, I found it. It was in a folder I'd entitled 'JOBS'.


lol!

----------

Must get to sleep so that I can wake up at 6am and get to abs class with cute instructor! That's only 4 hours sleep; the things I do to appreciate the female form. I feel my efforts are so unappreciated sometimes :b.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish he could just tell me straight up "I don't like you" instead of making some ridiculously far-fetched excuse as to why he doesn't want to talk to me.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow my stomach is making alot of noise today


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:/


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:cuddle


I really love you


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Do i fly a ship in space and kill pirates for money and personal enjoyment, or do i walk around in a spaceship killing all sorts of weird creepy creatures for fun? Tough decisions today.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Is your hotel pager friendly? I'm not getting a sig on my beeper.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I just broke a hair dryer but I don't know how? maybe it overheated cos It just died on me...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nooo, I don't want to get sick :/


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just found out about Bill Hicks last week, I don't know how the **** I missed him.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Threads I start arent what I want, they're failures.
They don't don't turn out the way, the way I planned.
I can't recall just what they feel, what they feel
Without ****ing up someone else's thread.

They're failures. Failures.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Threads I start arent what I want, they're failures.
> They don't don't turn out the way, the way I planned.
> I can't recall just what they feel, what they feel
> Without ****ing up someone else's thread.
> ...


Yes, I feel the same with alot of the threads I start. Think it takes practice though, as I've noticed my threads are getting better and better


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

My dog makes me laugh. He spends his days barking at insects and taking naps with his legs sticking straight up in the air.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I just made my first ever omelette. Yay me. lol
It wasn't particularly pretty but not totally ugly either. And it wasn't bad.

I need to start cooking more.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

milk n cookies


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

lalalalalalal ohohohohohoh llolololololoololollooloo bang bang bang dododododoododododododododod happy happy happy yes yes yes nononio guten tag morgen happy birthday i am sorry lolololololoo wwwoooooooossssshhhhhh:teeth:evil:spank:cig:yay:stu


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

wwwwwwwwwellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll wawawaaawawawawwaaw break break break break break alalalalaalalalal bannannannnannanananannanananananananannqanannaan ssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood ggggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddd


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

All of you who have family, friends and generally people who care about and people you can talk to, you should feel very lucky even when you have to deal with the bull**** that is SA. Some of us have maybe one or two people. Some have none.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have so much to do! :sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My middle name is "always puts Bounce in the mother****ing dryer. You don't need to tell me to do it, because I will do it regardless. You also don't need to tell me to empty the lint catcher".


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> wwwwwwwwwellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll wawawaaawawawawwaaw break break break break break alalalalaalalalal bannannannnannanananannanananananananannqanannaan ssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood ggggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddd


^was just incresing my average posts per day randomly


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Now i feel like ****. Thank you.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel kind of like I'm waking up from a really, really long dream.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

steelmyhead said:


> My middle name is "always puts Bounce in the mother****ing dryer. You don't need to tell me to do it, because I will do it regardless. You also don't need to tell me to empty the lint catcher".


I need to use a dryer sheet in my load of white towels that I just bleached.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I feel like i'm getting the ball rolling on my social life again, yay me!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish I could live on potato salad alone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is my 
*47,000 *th post at SAS! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ wowsers.
Congratulations !!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

It's friday today,but it's nothing special about fridays anymore.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Packing up from work for another weekend!! Phew what a week, but achieved a lot!!! I heart my job.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Invisible_girl said:


> It's friday today,but it's nothing special about fridays anymore.


same here


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Am The Walrus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im gonna create a new language...in which each word has only ONE meaning :yes



millenniumman75 said:


> This is my
> *47,000 *th post at SAS! :boogie :boogie :boogie


congrats!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SAS sent me a happy birthday email. I feel special.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to be on the cover of Forbes magazine..smiling next to Oprah and the Queen...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Logan X said:


> SAS sent me a happy birthday email. I feel special.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Logan X said:


> SAS sent me a happy birthday email. I feel special.


Happy Bday...I never got one lol :/


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Logan X said:


> SAS sent me a happy birthday email. I feel special.


:yay :cake


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not afraid to take a stand
Everybody come take my hand
We'll walk this road together, through the storm
Whatever weather, cold or warm
Just let you know that, you're not alone
Holla if you feel that you've been down the same road

Eminem is Amazing


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Ranking the Romantics for absolutely no reason:

1. Lord Byron
2. Coleridge
3. Keats
4. Blake
5. Tennyson
6. Shelley

(Wordsworth was not considered simply because I've read too little of his poetry to form any sort of judgement on him. Poe was not considered because he's a sucky poet.)


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I made the terrible error of pouring a giant mug of orange juice, taking a vitamin C pill, and eating some cereal with milk this morning. Never. Again. :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> Happy birthday!





Emptyheart said:


> Happy Bday...I never got one lol :/





steelmyhead said:


> :yay :cake


Thanks, you guys.

I really wouldn't mind some cake, some tasty chocolate cake. But i would not like the 37 candles on it :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, my dad is such an utter tool.

------------

This football match is so ****ing boring.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Tutli. Sorry about the dad and football sport. I won't do them again.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I texted you 2 hours ago. I talked about atomic boobs! That's pretty damn important...text me back now!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Hi Tutli. Sorry about the dad and football sport. I won't do them again.


I'll forgive you if you punch my dad for me. Thanks.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Thank God it's Friday! Very much looking forward to this weekend 8)


I bet you are!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> I'll forgive you if you punch my dad for me. Thanks.


I can punch your dad on Sunday, for being a foreign non-american on father's day. It's a sin said the man upside the road.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

TheDaffodil said:


> I texted you 2 hours ago. I talked about atomic boobs! That's pretty damn important...text me back now!


Boobs?!? huh....................Boobs!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Boobs?!? huh....................Boobs!


Yep! Boobs! First I said atomic bombs but I type "boobs" more often than "bombs" in my text messages so it came up first and I was like "hehe...atomic boobs...." and just went with it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Logan X said:


> SAS sent me a happy birthday email. I feel special.


*Happy Birthday !*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I found these little tubes of lanolin nipple cream in work today and I couldn't stop laughing!!  I kept thinking of anchorman where he's all "lanolin, like sheeps wool?" Haha I'm so mature. not


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Looking forward to & hoping Saturday night is as good as it seems it's going to be in my adventerous mind. *


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmmmm...I don't think I want to post in this forum anymore.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Emptyheart said:


> Happy Bday (Logan X)...I never got one lol :/


Yeah, me neither.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

This workday needs to end.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I never got one either. Come on man my teen years are over! Over I say! But I'll still act like one. No fun otherwise.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm too boozed...it's too early to be this tispy. I haven't even eaten yet.

On another note, dontcha love how coworkers love to remind you how much of a life you DON'T HAVE?

Rot. All of you. Just rot.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry, but I just watched this movie with her in it so I can't help it. :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

you know what i realised?...im as good as everyone else...and only cuz of the simple fact that i exist


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SpunUndone said:


> Sorry, but I just watched this movie with her in it so I can't help it. :b


Sis used to tell me I looked like her. Pff!


----------



## 88 Fingers (Jun 12, 2010)

The French word for paper clip is "trombone."

This amuses me much more than it should.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

._.'''


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My car insurance company is stupid. Since when did i make a claim like!! Just gotta quote off them and i see that i apparently only have one years no claim bonus when i have been with them 3 years, and it was the same story last year....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> *Happy Birthday !*


Thank you, coco 



CoconutHolder said:


> *Looking forward to & hoping Saturday night is as good as it seems it's going to be in my adventurous mind. *


I think i lost my adventurous mind years ago. The only adventures i get now come from videogames. I need to unplug and seek out fun in real life, somehow.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^Happy Birthday Logan X


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

This is heaven.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

About to go to the bar alone soon, it's going to be interesting to see what happens tonight! ;]


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

inna sense said:


> you know what i realised?...im as good as everyone else...and only cuz of the simple fact that i exist


:high5

My pizza coma may have set in...no...no...I didn't think this through! Oooohhhhhhh noooooo.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I could sleep. This is crap.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mind_games said:


> ^Happy Birthday Logan X





SpunUndone said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you both very much


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mercurochrome said:


> yeah, me neither.


*happy belated birthday to both of you!!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*happy birthday, everybody!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

dreading tommorrows hangover....


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Wasn't I just talking to you a week ago..what happened..you vanished out of my life..RIP


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*lol*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice to log on after a month of not playing just to get a nice free skill reset on both characters. I never liked the skills i chose, so this is good.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> About to go to the bar alone soon, it's going to be interesting to see what happens tonight! ;]


The bar is just down the street, but it was dead, just a band playing and no other young people.. So I just had a rum & coke and left >.>


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

gotta watch out for those Shamans...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My fingers are so crossed atm it hurts. I have so much hope.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i know this feeling. 

i wish i could go running but i'm still too sick -_-


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

inna sense said:


> ._.'''


Riiiiiight. 0_o


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

low said:


> Riiiiiight. 0_o


Don't ridicule people for their beliefs. It makes you look like a *jerk*.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate family photos!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a headache.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This F***** black cloud keeps following me around.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I was invited by a friend to go along with them to celebrate midsummer's next weekend. Actually it was his friend that told my friend to ask me. I don't get it. Anyway I agreed and it is causing me some anxiety right now. I'm supposed to spend the night there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deathinmusic said:


> I was invited by a friend to go along with them to celebrate midsummer's next weekend. Actually it was his friend that told my friend to ask me. I don't get it. Anyway I agreed and it is causing me some anxiety right now. I'm supposed to spend the night there.


You will have a good time. Wait, somebody wanted you to go and was willing to have somebody formally ask you?!?! That means two people were thinking about you. NICE! Just let them direct the conversations. Yeah, you'll be fine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i know this feeling.
> 
> i wish i could go running but i'm still too sick -_-


I only ran twice this week due to having storms practically every night this week .
11 miles instead of my usual 24. That's the worst outing in years.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

PG Tips tea =


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> PG Tips tea =


:yes

--------------

Don't ****ing tell me how to season my ****ing dinner! I'm 23! I had a great day at work and then I come home and become instantly enraged. I have GOT to get out of here soon.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Life is like that dickhead bully in school that holds out their hand pretending to be offering you something only to pull it back at the last moment to make a fool out of you, simply out of malice.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If the sun comes out tomorrow, I may put my face to it for a while - I want some freckles across my nose


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

TANSTAAFL


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Imma puke.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg,
YESSSSSSSSSSSS*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
"On June 10, 2010, Keenan revealed that he is working on a fourth LP for A Perfect Circle."* !*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Today I decided to chew 5 peices of Hubba Bubba chewing gum in my mouth all at once...I accidently swallowed it and it got caught in my throat while I was paying for my stuff. I was yelping and the cashier thought I was having a seizure and went to call for help...Everyone was looking at me. 
This is the most embarassing sh** i've ever been through.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Today I decided to chew 5 peices of Hubba Bubba chewing gum in my mouth all at once...I accidently swallowed it and it got caught in my throat while I was paying for my stuff. I was yelping and the cashier thought I was having a seizure and went to call for help...Everyone was looking at me.
> This is the most embarassing sh** i've ever been through.


 And what did we learn? :b


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

"she leads a lonely life, she leads a lonely life..... all that she wants is another baby, she's gone tommorrow boy, eh-h-h-h"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

:blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> :high5


:squeeze



low said:


> Riiiiiight. 0_o


^_^



SpunUndone said:


> Don't ridicule people for their beliefs. It makes you look like a *jerk*.


:hs



Emptyheart said:


> This F***** black cloud keeps following me around.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm scared.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

The beach was pretty nice today


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm scared.


Don't be scared;we're all here for you and with you!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> And what did we learn? :b


Take it easy on the gum..its not running away.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I had a bagel for dinner. Needless to say, my stomach is currently in the process of digesting itself.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

epril said:


> Don't be scared;we're all here for you and with you!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ate more tonight than I have in the last three days.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

After a painfully awkward day I'm off to work out on my Bowflex. Maybe if I gain muscle, my self esteem will grow.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

3 weeks off...what should with my time?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Watching The Soup... so bored! what a weekend and week I need a vacation!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Me: "I love air conditioning. I just had a nearly hour-long bath, complete with cigarettes and a paperback. It was transcendent."
Friend: "How bohemian."
"I was even reading Faust by Goethe. I may be becoming a cliche of academia."
"You already were."

:|


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

flies are really dumb


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

One of the tags for this thread is 'hairy bum.'

Well.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I keep having these dreams where I :mum at people, particularly family members. 

Makes me wonder if I have any repressed anger. I don't think I do, but why do I keep having there dreams?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

iam broken


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I appear.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wild berry appears! *plays pokemon battle music*.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I appear.


 :banana :love2 missed youuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Memories kinda suck when you grew up around some scary mother****ers.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*One year!!

*I've been on SAS for one year. Happy anniversary to me. :idea Maybe I'll do a recap in my blog! Maybe I'll feel like it...project for me, yoohoo!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I just told myself "let's not feel bad today" and now I'm actually smiling. Can I actually set my mood just by choosing how to feel? lol Probably not. I think what I was actually smiling about was the absurdity of my life.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I just really don't want to get out of this comfy warm bed at all. I need to get up yet my eyes keep closing and I drift away again.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

So now I leave without a sound, 
except that of my heart shattering 
as it hits the ground.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

for some reason the song "I'm not a girl, not yet a woman" came into my head earlier and I started singing it in my head....but I ended up singing...

I'm not a girl, 
Not yet a woman 
What the hell am I doing here,
I don't belong here

Lines from creep by Radiohead.....*I should be put in Jail for doing that!!!*


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet jesus my back feels like its on fire - i knew i shoulda came in from the sun ages ago and i stupidly went out without suncream, i am extremely sunburnt aghhhhh!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I can barely remember the last few years. I haven't decided if that's good or bad yet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> Sweet jesus my back feels like its on fire - i knew i shoulda came in from the sun ages ago and i stupidly went out without suncream, i am extremely sunburnt aghhhhh!


Sunburned in Ireland..... Does not compute!

xD


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

The last hour of my riding trip and I crash. I should've known I wouldn't get out unscathed. Now I have a gimped leg and a useless hand. Oh well, you gotta pay to play.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Sunburned in Ireland..... Does not compute!
> 
> xD


Only the Irish are white enough to get sunburned in Ireland.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Sunburned in Ireland..... Does not compute!
> 
> xD


Lol Opsi, i know the sun isnt usually intense in 'sunny Ireland', in fact its rare for the sun to be out, but oh boy it came out today.... and within three hours of sitting with my back to the sun reading a newspaper i was slowly becoming cooked meat.

That and i ain't used to the sun. lol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

SpunUndone said:


> Only the Irish are white enough to get sunburned in Ireland.


Thanks fer that  You all should be sympathsing with me not laughing at me sunburnt Irish (pale) skin haha!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Do they hold "OMFG IS THIS THE SECOND COMING!!!!" parties when the sun arrives? :b


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya, the moment a ray of sunshine hits the emerald isle everyone puts on their bikinis (men included  ) and we all hit the nearest patch of grass to sunbathe! And then a harsh storm follows....


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Thanks fer that  You all should be sympathsing with me not laughing at me sunburnt Irish (pale) skin haha!


I'm pretty Irish too, and have the pale skin to back it up, so I get to tease you. Retribution for all of the sunburns I got as a kid due to the genetics you guys gave me. :b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

6 more days and im out of here.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

SpunUndone said:


> I'm pretty Irish too, and have the pale skin to back it up, so I get to tease you. Retribution for all of the sunburns I got as a kid due to the genetics you guys gave me. :b


Lol i totally understand, dam these pale genetics, although my dad is really really tanned and siblings are all sallow skinned. pity i had to be the unlucky one


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

is this my beer gut starting to pop out again or bloating from a food reaction.either way i'm not too keen on it :no


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Sunburned in Ireland..... Does not compute!
> 
> xD


That's nothing, I can get myself sunburned right here in Finland! hahaha


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Lol i totally understand, dam these pale genetics, although my dad is really really tanned and siblings are all sallow skinned. pity i had to be the unlucky one


Oh deary, It was insanely warm today - and the heat was on in the nursing home  - when I see the sun I usually run or I'll be baked, stupid irish pink skin, I wouldn't mind so much but I tanned lovely as a kid!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Oh deary, It was insanely warm today - and the heat was on in the nursing home  - when I see the sun I usually run or I'll be baked, stupid irish pink skin, I wouldn't mind so much but I tanned lovely as a kid!


Im hoping the sunburn will turn into a nice tan, lucky fer me it usually does!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Anxiety is killing me. I'm going to go swim.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

im confused :/


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Im hoping the sunburn will turn into a nice tan, lucky fer me it usually does!


Oh it did that to me once on my legs sadly it was VERY uneven and then in the winter it went purple!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Damn it's good to be a gangsta*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^1 more post til you hit 7,000:b


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i dont mind being asked if i have a girlfriend when the girl asking is single attractive and wearing nothing but a towel.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't been eating nearly enough vegetables lately. What's up with me? I was getting good about that. Time to put myself through nutritional boot camp again I think.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> ^1 more post til you hit 7,000:b


** COOL 

My 7,000 random thought is:

MOCHA FRAPPE, BABY !!! YEAH, THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT !!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you so ****ing much careybell.com for being the only site in the world with a complete listing of tracks from the 50s or whatver, and not just the albums(and i mean that in a good way)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!! ~ to any daddies out there!!! Being a father is serious buisness!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol- it's funny how Blake Shelton's CD is called "pure bs"
I like the song 'I don't care'- and it's not bs.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm like the skinniest junk food addict ever


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually don't wanna look at or try on outfits anymore. I can't wait to get a new suitcase . My legs are super tired. I'd like to just pass out right here. Oh look at the time - it's tomorrow now...I forgot what thread I was in for a moment like "What am I supposed to be talking about? Oh yeah! This is the random thoughts thread! ...Hotdog." I should go to sleep.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just really don't ****ing know anymore.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

is this the random post thread?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Very grumpy exam supervisors today I must say.People who weren't finished writing just go their papers ripped away with a 'No more writing!' which she said several times during the exam and I got one of those too.
Lol..we are not in prison.It's a exam :b

EDIT: My reaction is probably because I'm used to nice exam supervisors lol.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I got it bad for somebody. This really sucks because I don't know if she has it back for me. I mean, why would she? I've been a drugged out loser for the past few years. It's getting hard for me to hide my feelings anymore though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Someone really needs to start a petition to ban football from vuvuzela concerts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi!  Yes talking to you miss stalkypants. I see you xD


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww, that epic thread about gay marriage in the S&C forum seems to have disappeared while I was at school.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

We're both officially ****ed.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Aww, that epic thread about gay marriage in the S&C forum seems to have disappeared while I was at school.


It turned really REALLY *REALLY *ugly!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess it's not really a surprise but I find it odd and interesting that my anxieties, my fear of risk, shows through even in how I approach and create drawings.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> I think I got it bad for somebody. This really sucks because I don't know if she has it back for me. I mean, why would she? I've been a drugged out loser for the past few years. It's getting hard for me to hide my feelings anymore though.


I honestly dont think there is anything harder to go through than that. My sympathies man, hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Time for me to be a man.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

we will lose touch


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Today's to do list:

Clean apartment- check
Cook meals for a few days- check
Put dirty clothes in basket- check
Fold clean clothes and put then in drawers- Check
Shower and shave- not yet done
Go for a bike ride- still thinking about it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I think I'm going to spell my name differently from now on - spelling it Janette I get called Janet so it's not going to be Jannette (it's spelt like this on my birth cert so I guess it's okay)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Due to my hotheadedness, I received another infraction. When will I ever learn? :sigh


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to get away from where i'm living at the moment, i'm seriously thinking of just packing up and leaving, dunno where though, but it sounds better than where i'm at now! I wish i could leave behind my SA and depression too, but if i went to live somewhere else they would probably follow me too.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Someone really needs to start a petition to ban football from vuvuzela concerts.


lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have to wake up an hour early tomorrow :|


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Bedtime for me.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

LA to Salt Lake and back in under 28 hours?? This is Madness! And sleep time!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Can you see me?

No.

Good.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Can you see me?
> 
> No.
> 
> Good.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

Stay gold, Ponyboy.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My legs still hurt.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I went to youtube and meant to type in Nick Drake and ended up typing Nick Jonas..... and now I'm ****ing hooked!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ on the Jo Bros?
They are awful. Except for one song: Paranoid. That song rocks.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll trade sleep for Mexican food.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ on the Jo Bros?
> They are awful. Except for one song: Paranoid. That song rocks.


Jo Bros for life :evil:banana:evil


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I lost a 60 million dollar ship 
All this because I've been too lazy to repair my armor. If i had bothered to, it would have saved my ship for sure. I was about to warp away when it went boom.

Lesson learned.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My nose is hurties! Also work sucked today lol.


----------



## big tenga (Jun 9, 2010)

I have no clothes to wear...


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Hm,roasted chickpea snack.Not sure if I like it or not.It's good in a weird way :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

JohnMartson said:


> Stay gold, Ponyboy.


I downloaded an album from a band by that name about 2 weeks ago. lol

Your house keys are cut from utter nonsense,
from the ground to utter nonsense up.

When the people factory shuts down,
there is no mad fandangle on the opposite ends of
telescopes in spotlights in sub-particles of rocks.
The petty douse of your death, spread over light years,
awaiting the impact of laughter diffuse through space.

There is no search party for a star gone dim.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

big tenga said:


> I have no clothes to wear...


Walking around naked?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I am not looking forward to be going to the hairdresser tomorrow.Scary and they never seem to understand what I want.The last time she hardly cut it,just walked out looking the same as when I came in and it was not what I wanted.Need to bring picture yes.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> I would love to get away from where i'm living at the moment, i'm seriously thinking of just packing up and leaving, dunno where though, but it sounds better than where i'm at now! I wish i could leave behind my SA and depression too, but if i went to live somewhere else they would probably follow me too.


i've been thinking the same thing recently...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

wow this is pissing me off.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Losing weight again after 2 week pigout/fail. Go me..& btw.. Peace out onion rings - you delicious evil cretins!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm scared of myself now.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> Losing weight again after 2 week pigout/fail. Go me..& btw.. Peace out onion rings - you delicious evil cretins!!


:high5:high5:high5

Go Kathtastic! Great job


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i really need to turn off the computer now and go finish my art project -_-
it's strange how something i love doing can turn into a chore.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> There is a hot guy who is mowing the lawn next door. His muscles are glistening in the sun. :mushy


He's back. :mushy

*Yes I quoted myself.*


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

We're here for a long time, not a good time...


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

irishK said:


> sitting outside in the sunshine with a cup of tea, and listening to the birds, is a beautiful thing.


Reading this made me feel happy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Drinking to forget somehow breeds regret and disillusioned faces upon friends we've seldom met.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm amazed by that panda.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I screwed up. Oh well. Whatever will be will be.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so worried about school.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Stop twitching, leg and neck muscles. You're not getting any klonopin so you can give it up already.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mmmmtired. Getting the a/c hooked up tomorrow. Then I'll probably be cold xD. Well it'll make a nifty fan when it isn't sweltering. Definitely not a purchase I'll regret but I'm still mourning, oooh yes I am. BUT -

B-day money & gov't check & gift card from work...cover it. Hm! Well I'll be. I don't know what to do with myself now that I've paid most of my bills early, and next month's internet (I kinda...forgot..and then..they gave me late fees..of like..not much, but ya know..and I got paranoid).

=/

WIN.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

irishK said:


> sitting outside in the sunshine with a cup of tea, and listening to the birds, is a beautiful thing.





LostPancake said:


> Reading this made me feel happy.


Me too. Had a nice mental picture going in my mind.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*looks at post count # *

:twisted :evil :twisted


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

huh said:


> *looks at post count # *
> 
> :twisted :evil :twisted


:clap


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

the power just got back on!!
after a couple hours of darkness.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I can never do just one random thought of the day, per day. They're like potato chips.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> I can never do just one random thought of the day, per day. They're like potato chips.


loll. that's true.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> I can never do just one random thought of the day, per day. They're like potato chips.


:clap So true.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Please sun, come out tomorrow. I want to bask in your goodness.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want more of you.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

it sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka SUCK suck to be me!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I need you, but to you I don't exist...
Lost in the aether, my soul resists...
Why am I stuck? What the f***?

I just want to be alive again.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My feet are a bit bruised. I should take better care of them.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1- You can't touch all of your teeth with your tongue.

2- Everybody try to touch all of their teeth after reading #1

3- You now realized that #1 is a lie and are now smiling.

3- You are now breathing manually and with a need of blink.

5- There are two #3 and no #4 and you didn't noticed it.

6- Now you hear a tic-tac noise inside your head and cannot make it stop.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ LOL 

I managed to escape the second 3 and 6. =P 

Earlier I realized that "call" looks weird.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It is amazing how quickly you can feel all alone in the world, even when surrounded by people. I don`t even know why it can happen so suddenly. The plus side is, it can change just as fast sometimes.


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 17, 2009)

irishK said:


> It is amazing how quickly you can feel all alone in the world, even when surrounded by people. I don`t even know why it can happen so suddenly.


Did you pass gas?


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Life gets really complicated when you are afraid of getting hurt.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nintendo said:


> Did you pass gas?


:teeth


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I should really go back to bed. I'm gonna give myself a headache.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

My tummy hurts


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Feel better soon Invisible_girl!

I went the the gym on my own tonight for the first time. Big thing for me!!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I asleep or am I awake?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

gaTess said:


>


When I punched the guy he chased me back down the street. :wtf


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm so anxious and can't pinpoint why.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

After shootout..
Virgil: "Left me busted."
Everett: "That happened quick."
Virgil: "Everybody could shoot."
:lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I already regret what I just did. :blank


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

She wasn't grouchy today. Must have taken her antidepressant.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

*woo england!!!*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I will mis you


----------



## The Red (Jun 23, 2010)

It's been 23 days and my incisions aren't healing. One is just irritated, but the other is still open, stings like crazy, and has some hard mass underneath it. If I squeeze it, I get a little bit of pus, but then blood. I've been applying ointment to it religiously, yet there is no change. How long are infections supposed to last?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ I would consult a physician if I were you. 

I wish I had a 'Type A' personality.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I never get any privacy! Oh why can't there be a nice little cave I could hide in from time to time?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

no one loves me like those drugs do


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

D11 said:


> Due to my hotheadedness, I received another infraction. When will I ever learn? :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## The Red (Jun 23, 2010)

starblob said:


> ^ I would consult a physician if I were you.


Are you kidding!? They're the ones who did this to me in the first place!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

epril said:


> it sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka sucka SUCK suck to be me!


Why?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovely girl, you're the beauty in my world
Without you there aren't reasons left to find
And I'll pull your crooked teeth
You'll be perfect just like me
You'll be a lover in my bed
And a gun to my head

SP were so amazing.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

The Red said:


> Are you kidding!? They're the ones who did this to me in the first place!


I think it would be a good idea to see the doctor. What you describe sounds like a wound infection. It shouldn't be this way 23 days out from a procedure, imo.


----------



## The Red (Jun 23, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> I think it would be a good idea to see the doctor. What you describe sounds like a wound infection. It shouldn't be this way 23 days out from a procedure, imo.


Isn't it possible they planted this "wound infection" so that I would have to return and pay them more money?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think that's the case. Bacteria are everywhere including on the skin. They sometimes gain access to and colonize an incision site even after following proper procedures. It's unfortunate it happened, you should def get it looked at and treated.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Lawn mowed! Hot, sweaty and a bit smelly. A shower is in order.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Busy Busy Busy Busy Busy...
3 more days.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, I'm fighting the urge of my rampart misogyny. Save me SASers! It's tough being a man's man!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Owls, cats, cars, people, whoever you are - shut up please.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hot damn I am one happy son of a ***** today!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

My cat still isn't paid for, does that mean she can be repoed...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope my Dad doesn't find out what I've been up to. :afr


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Women sure are interesting.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That was probably the most awkward joke someone has said to me at work. I hit the power button on someones PC so I could login and test to make sure it worked after I reconnected everything, so she says "You're turning me on". Long awkward pause followed by me not knowing how to respond...lol.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I always sit or lay on only one side of my bed. There is a shallow indent on that side and it is perfectly smooth and flat on the other. Is it strange that this bothers me? Maybe I should try turning it.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Sometimes I don't realize how high my anxiety level is until it starts to go down.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

cant wait to see 'Through the Wormhole' on the science channel tonight


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Owls, cats, cars, people, whoever you are - shut up please.


^ how I feel on a Saturday morning... attempting to sleep in.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

rickey said:


> cant wait to see 'Through the Wormhole' on the science channel tonight


^ Sounds interesting. I wish it were on TV here...


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

irishK said:


> I always sit or lay on only one side of my bed. There is a shallow indent on that side and it is perfectly sooth and flat on the other. Is it strange that this bothers me? Maybe I should try turning it.


^ It's good to flip your mattress at least once a year. Helps to make it last longer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is 79F in my room!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the birds are up and I still haven't slept. seems like its gonna be another hot day, hope so as I've decided to sleep naked.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It is 79F in my room!


 Why is it so hot?!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

What was up with that earthquake, that was random


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> What was up with that earthquake, that was random


aren't they always random?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> aren't they always random?


The randomness of the location(Ontario and Quebec) makes it even more random


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

max4225 said:


> Sometimes you have to make the cave in your mind. I picture a secret door behind the bookcase with mossy spiraling stepping stone stairs and a waterfall lit from a natural skylight creating a perpetual rainbow.


That is awesome. I'm going to borrow this.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thinking about a no tech weekend. Cell phone goes off, laptop goes away, desktop gets unplugged. Clock radio goes off, TV stays off. Sounds both relaxing and boring at the same time. Need to break the monotony somehow though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ever went to the strip club with your sister? Didn't think so


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Ever went to the strip club with your sister? Didn't think so


How was it, did either of you get lap dances?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> How was it, did either of you get lap dances?


Well this wasn't the first time I've went with my sister, it was the third time. We went because her friend's friend was having a birthday party there and it was also amateur wet t-shirt night ;P. No lap dances no, mostly because you can't touch them lol :blank


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think I've had enough of this forum.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

I think I need a blumpkin.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I could stop procrastinating from doing job applications. Time is rapidly running out and I still can't find the motivation to just get on with it. I think, subconsciously, I don't _want_ to apply for anything because I'm terrified of getting interviews and messing everything up.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder if people mean it when they say, "I wish we'd hired you earlier! But now we don't need anyone."

I had two people tell me that. I felt so good afterwards that I forgot I hadn't actually gotten a job.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> aren't they always random?


 heh, i'd be slightly more concerned about a planned earthquake.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

irl sucks... why can't virtually reality be real?


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

My eyes, my eyes! They burn !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

80 degrees in my room and climbing!
I made the call to the air conditioning people and am waiting for the repairmen!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm really gonna miss my brother when he goes to college. He has such a funny, outgoing personality, and it seems like he's always in a good mood. He keeps me on my toes and feeling young.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I find the targeted google ads creepy and annoying. I don't need to read about Six Sigma certification every ten seconds--I just wanted to know what it was.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Blah..I'm questioning myself.Sometimes I'm not even sure who I am..I probably seem so desperate for attention.Just makes me want to hide and never come back.


----------



## The Red (Jun 23, 2010)

*cheese*


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm off to have an interview with my academic adviser. Wish me luck! :afr


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bueno Suerte Richardo mi caro!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mc Borg said:


> I think I've had enough of this forum.


Wow, you sound like me on a good day. Cheer up, mate, life is awkk waht kdalkadfk you wmka e it!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Bueno Suerte Richardo mi caro!


Thanks for wishing me luck.  The interview turned out better then I expected.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rcapo89 said:


> Thanks for wishing me luck.  The interview turned out better then I expected.


Good to hear!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

What a gorgeous day.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Bye bye my fellow sas'ers...i will be gone for a while..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I yelled "F***!" a few days ago with earphones in, after scraping my leg on my desk drawer for the umpteenth time. I think it may have been louder than I intended.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There is a German website linking to my personal website for some reason :con


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Bye bye my fellow sas'ers...i will be gone for a while..


Vacation time? Have fun and be safe.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

huh said:


> That was probably the most awkward joke someone has said to me at work. I hit the power button on someones PC so I could login and test to make sure it worked after I reconnected everything, so she says "You're turning me on". Long awkward pause followed by me not knowing how to respond...lol.


Maybe she was flirting with you!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

interesting tags on this thread....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dinner is served.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I was blocked.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so excited for the new Futurama episodes


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I feel so drained at the moment.Like I don't have any strength to do anything.I just want to lay down and do nothing.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Dinner is served.


Same dinner plates as myself, welcome to the all exclusive cool club...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Vacation time? Have fun and be safe.


Mmhmm!  can't wait!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

6 weeks, holy crap only 6 weeks *dances*


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Iron Maiden kicked my *** .


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

35 Pictures That Demand Explanation:
http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/life-style/2010/06/35-pictures-that-demand-explanation.html


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

think i'm gonna quit posting on one of the astrology forums I was posting on, seems to be full of self righteous middle-aged menopausal women moaning about youth and demonizing youngsters.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SpunUndone said:


> 35 Pictures That Demand Explanation:
> http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/life-style/2010/06/35-pictures-that-demand-explanation.html


haha that's great.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

kitties nomming on my hair -_-


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> kitties nomming on my hair -_-


cute!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Read in a magazine how Lindsay Lohan ordered a bucket of energy drinks at some party instead of booze b/c of her SCRAM.
It sounds like my kind of party. I didn't know people did that. I wanna bounce off walls and dance all night to energy drinks.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think those Oreo cakesters just gave me a panic attack... sugar not good for when you first wake up. need healthy alternative now.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally got a full 8 hours of sleep

Thanks, *Ambien*!!!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Dear cops, hippies, etc:

STFU. 

Go hang out in designated protest spots please.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So much anger...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sooo excited about tommorrows work BBQ! Really feeling social at the moment!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This forum is really not all that fun.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

i wanna learn SIGN LANGUAGE. I was asking this deaf cashier lady at a burger king if the store was "hiring anybody" she thought I was asking for the "iron man" action figure. After a long minute of hand gesturing she finally realized her lip-reading error and got the manager. Now I feel bad.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

oh i love summer. especially weekend summers.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

rickey said:


> i wanna learn SIGN LANGUAGE. I was asking this deaf cashier lady at a burger king if the store was "hiring anybody"


I'm taking ASL right now in college.

Turn your right palm facing the ceiling at ribs-level, fingers together, hand out in front of you as if asking for change. Leave your arm at that height bit bring your still-upward-palm to your chest until your pinky touches your ribs. This means "Hire/Invite Me" which is about as close as you're going to get. Facial expression and context will play a big role in that situation.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

You blame yourself
For what you can't ignore
You blame yourself for wanting more


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

What happened to all these thunderstorms we were supposed to have? I was looking forward to them.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

man, i can never seem to get ANYTHING right :bash


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in!!! So it's all up to me now! Make it or break it time!  :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

D11 said:


> I'm in!!! So it's all up to me now! Make it or break it time!  :um


Grats!!! (for whatever it may be).
----

Crashed my new plane I bought today, nose dived into the ground haha, but all fixed now. So much fun.


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

We need a lot of distractions because life is hard, and we realize that we all will die eventually.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I love u a certain someone <3


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Feeling oddly at peace with things. 

Odd.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sda0 said:


> Feeling oddly at peace with things.
> 
> Odd.


Oh nice. I guess you could find peace with the suggestion to cook me dinner too then huh?

--------

I apparently can't figure out how to use a blender. My mum had to show me. Embarrassing. Stupid special lock position indicated by stupidly small icon. Pfft.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Animal crackers!!! Rawr!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

That was yuck. Maybe don't chuck strawberry flavoured soy milk, tuna and peanut butter in the blender together eh?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eewww. Separately, they are good. Together, not so much. :flush

5:29am and I am still up after taking a nap and then a 9.75km run at 1am. Yes, I needed to get my fourth run in so I could take Saturday off. :lol


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Assuming that everything were meaningless...

Nothing is wrong...

because what is wrong is determined by human societies...

and would mean nothing outside our universe...

So, is it possible that whatever made the universe doesn't care if we kill , or lie and steel from one another. None of it matters.

That would be cool. I still don't want to harm anyone, but having everything be meaningless makes me feel happier than the concept of their being an afterlife based on how god judges you to be. maybe religion is a manifestation of man's own guilt/shame toward himself....what a mind f-.

i wonder if sociopaths are predominantly atheists, because if religion were a manifestation human guilt then a sociopath would have no reason to be religious...maybe a nihilist, which isn't better.

I'm stoned.



> We need a lot of distractions because life is hard, and we realize that we all will die eventually.


Good random thought


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This white lady sitting next to me in the library just turned to me and said "I'm not racist. I went to a black church for two years", then got up and left. I don't think it gets any more random than that. :sus


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> This white lady sitting next to me in the library just turned to me and said "I'm not racist. I went to a black church for two years", then got up and left. I don't think it gets any more random than that. :sus


That's pretty funny.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not a millionaire  I quit lottery.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The day seems to be picking up, still too early to tell if it'll stay that way though.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I'm feeling "good" for no apparent reason at all. This is so rare and random, but I'm not complaining. :lol

If only I were doing something with this mood. hmm.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really need help.. I'm feeling so crappy.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> 35 Pictures That Demand Explanation:
> http://www.chicagonow.com/blogs/life-style/2010/06/35-pictures-that-demand-explanation.html


This is great - "Need a Llama? Deliveries anywhere anytime!"


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Just awondering why I get sinus pressure in my nose when I am tired!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Both of the people in the apartments adjacent to mine moved out in the past month. Must be from all those crazy parties I have in my place every weekend.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I am eating sardines in "tomato" sauce.

If it sounds disgusting, it's because it is. :blank


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so tired,
of being this wired


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I never realized facial hair was a religious issue in some places

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/world/africa/10369726.stm

Oh, what a world we live in...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I can't believe it. At one point, we experience something like people wanting to possess us to, "GTFOutta here, I never want to hear from you." Is there no balance? I really like you , no wait you suck. Get outta my life, all of you suck. rant over.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

I'm on a bridge to nowhere and I'm getting there fast.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

random quote on a piece of vinyl:

"Killing a man will make you a murderer. Killing a million will make you a conqueror. Killing everyone will make you a god."


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

really, what do i have to lose?


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

She's so adorable.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

G20 is weird.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blowing my vuvuzela for England!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Power went out while I was taking a shower. Kind of a weird experience because I closed my eyes for a bit and when I re-opened them it was still pitch black...haha.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am NEVER drinking that much again at a social event - what was i thinking??!! ffs i still have to work with these people on Monday... i'm so paranoid right now that i'm considering leaving my job, no seriously..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

guess i should leave now.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Elves are known for their grace and beauty, so I'd say it's a compliment.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, the England cricket team is about to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. What a turn around. well played, australia.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i spent a week off of this site without having to ban myself :O

thats an achievement for me lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh yeah and i was in the trunk/boot of my friends car yesterday... drunk


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Why didn't I think of this!!!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Really getting sick of zero calorie energy drinks. I don't like the ones with sugar b/c they are too sweet and taste gross. 
They stopped making the diet version with half sugar. Not sure what to do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Really getting sick of zero calorie energy drinks. I don't like the ones with sugar b/c they are too sweet and taste gross.
> They stopped making the diet version with half sugar. Not sure what to do.


You could get like an auto slappy machine which sits at your desk and gives you a slap every few mins to keep you awake?

Yes, this is an engineering masterpiece.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> You could get like an auto slappy machine which sits at your desk and gives you a slap every few mins to keep you awake?
> 
> Yes, this is an engineering masterpiece.


lol nah. I don't need to be awake at my desk. I need treadmill intense energy. Got any cures for that?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> lol nah. I don't need to be awake at my desk. I need treadmill intense energy. Got any cures for that?


The slappy has electrodes on the fingers which shock you each slap???

/patenting


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> The slappy has electrodes on the fingers which shock you each slap???
> 
> /patenting


lol K. I won't steal your idea. I'd hate to get sued.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> lol K. I won't steal your idea. I'd hate to get sued.


But it has been designed for your use! You can be the prototype tester! xD

No but srsly, do you really need energy drinks to keep you going day to day?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> But it has been designed for your use! You can be the prototype tester! xD
> 
> No but srsly, do you really need energy drinks to keep you going day to day?


No not at all. I just like it before I work out. Sometimes I take a diet coke instead.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

**** you *****! :bash


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've completely eradicated my armor today, over the smallest, most useless nonsense. I'm tired and lonely and sick and broken. I've been fighting this thing for so long, attacking it with what little I can muster, but it's less and less each day, and I can see that I'm running out. I don't know how to get back from here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> I've completely eradicated my armor today, over the smallest, most useless nonsense. I'm tired and lonely and sick and broken. I've been fighting this thing for so long, attacking it with what little I can muster, but it's less and less each day, and I can see that I'm running out. I don't know how to get back from here.


Sorry to hear mate, you usually are really upbeat so it's unfortunate to see you down. Chin up, feel better soon.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love the rain, I love the stars, I wish I could have both at the same time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran five miles in a thunderstorm. One of the most stupid things I have done today.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am back from Montreal beetches.

My 10 day trip consisted of two days of sightseeing, falling on an uneven curb and wracking my head and spraining my ankle, hanging out for 30 minutes with nearby cops, riding to a hospital on a stretcher in an ambulance, waiting 8 hours overnight to get Xrays, spending $250 on an air cast, and limping around on crutches or renting wheelchairs for the rest of the trip.

HELLS YES.

But I do have a picture of me in a childrens NASA astronaut hat. So it was totes worth it.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

My brother adopted a puppy last week. Cool having a dog running around the place again. 2 months old


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

think I need to give my computer a rest for a while. It deserves it and so do I.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Sorry to hear mate, you usually are really upbeat so it's unfortunate to see you down. Chin up, feel better soon.


Haha, I've been this way for 9 years bud, it's probably not changing anytime soon. Thanks for the kind words though.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

sda0 said:


> My brother adopted a puppy last week. Cool having a dog running around the place again. 2 months old


.

Cute dog man, what's its' name?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My internet works now. Beware, children.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Why didn't i just give up on you and walk away ages ago when i had the chance???

^ I'm referring to my stupid college 'buddies' who have been constantly blowing hot and cold with me for the past 6 mnths. 
They contact me when they feel up to it, and then when i go out of my way to do the same, they shun me like it was nothing. WTF is wrong with people? Am i the only person who thinks that is extremely b*****??

**** them all


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

reflecting surfaces are the enemy.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> reflecting surfaces are the enemy.


:ditto


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

How come the best sales are happening when I'm broke.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I look and feel like crap today. :sigh


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't like waking up from naps. Alone.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I've recently remembered that, without a doubt, the two most beautiful things in the world are women and beaches. And that when you combine the two it becomes dangerous for your health.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol SAS- only 10 messages every 30 mins? That has to be new.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> I've recently remembered that, without a doubt, the two most beautiful things in the world are women and beaches. And that when you combine the two it becomes dangerous for your health.


lol!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stress from work is destroying me =/


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

consistent random thought I've had lately:
I want a pet raven.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^Edgar allen poe would've appreciated that, a pet raven vs. a scary library raven.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I am thinking about teaching in South Korea! :-O


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Vodka and cranberry. I could get used to this.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My muscles are so sore... I can conclude that I had a great workout.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I brought home some peanutbutter chocolates from Montreal. Thanks to the heat they have congealed into one gross, deformed, hardened mass.

It is delicious.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Lady Gaga supposedly is an icon for the 'freaks of the world'. Underneath her garish stage costumes she's just your average white, able-bodied, attractive young woman. I'm supposed to believe she knows what it's like to be a freak?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Why did it take me so long to pluck up the courage to go to the doctors about my mental problems?! Cant wait for these to take effect...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Why did it take me so long to pluck up the courage to go to the doctors about my mental problems?! Cant wait for these to take effect...


Don't think about what you didn't do, but rather be glad that you have done it now - go you, hope it works out!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ thanks J!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I need a drunk day, maybe today will be that day


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

woof!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

AudreyHepburn said:


> Lady Gaga supposedly is an icon for the 'freaks of the world'. Underneath her garish stage costumes she's just your average white, able-bodied, attractive young woman. I'm supposed to believe she knows what it's like to be a freak?


Attractive? Pfft. lol.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh my, there's a thousand degrees today!

This morning I was at the beach and went swimming for the first time this year. It was suuh-weet. Also I got the damn AC working, thank god.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Jeff Healey rocks.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I think most people who know me are ashamed of me. I know I am, but I do think they are too.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

_I've been the king_, _I've been the clown_. _Still broken wings can't hold me down_. _I'm free again_...


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Im booooooooooooored...wish something would just happen. Wonder if fairytales exist..


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I love Layne Staley (RIP). And Jerry Cantrell. And the rest of the AIC dudes. Dirt is something magical. It's like ear candy... I love listening to this when feeling like... dirt. Other times too.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Feels like a burned all the hairs off the back of my hand trying to flip my egg rolls. I'm a horrible cook ~_~


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Craig's list is strange. I probably am doing something wrong. I placed an ad for a roommate, specifically asking for male roommates. So far I have had 3 responses from girls and 1 from a guy in engineering who didn't respond after I wrote back. Think I am going to remove the ad and not bother with roommates for now.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I believe self-deception is the most destructive thing you can do short of using direct violence on someone. I know this rationally and I have believed it a long time already, but I still don't take my own advice. Lying to others is bad, but lying to yourself is the worst.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thursday is going to be good...because it just is. I forget how to have fun.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Soooo tired, goodnight SAS


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I want a hug... :mushy


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I want a hug... :mushy


:squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wonder what it's like to actually sound like a normal human during a mundane conversation.

My neighbors: Heyyy whats up?

Me: Not much, how are you guys?

My neighbors: Good thanks, you?

Me: I'm good...you?

My neighbors::um....good?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Fine, I admit defeat. You win this round, XML file with unpredictable node depth. But I'll be back...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What are you trying to do with that file? :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> What are you trying to do with that file? :lol


It describes a website drop-down menu that can have unlimited submenus. My goal is to be able to import different menus for different purposes. The reason they are XML is so I can have PHP parse them and insert them into a database so the menus can be manipulated via a front end interface. The resulting menu is then serialized and cached away. It's then retrieved on a successful login to the site.

Yay for too much free time.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

There is something so hot about a guy watching a movie alone in a movie theatre. Then I imagine I'm there alone and we just so happen to sit in the same row and we are like "hey, what's up?" and then we walk around in the rain sipping hot chocolate and falling in love and it's happy ever after. :sigh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate these moments...where it really hits me...man...for people who know I exist, they must think I am really weird. Not that I care. But man...I'm really weird lol.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> There is something so hot about a guy watching a movie alone in a movie theatre. Then I imagine I'm there alone and we just so happen to sit in the same row and we are like "hey, what's up?" and then we walk around in the rain sipping hot chocolate and falling in love and it's happy ever after. :sigh


Yeah when I go to the movies by myself (which is alot) I just feel the eyes of groups of people burning into my skull, why can't I find other loners in the theatre so they can take some of the spotlight 

Also I feel like I need a new avatar, but I don't know how I can top this one.... Oh the decisions that need to be made in my life, so pathetic....


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't scratch. Don't scratch. Don't scratch. Think about non-itchy-scratchy things. Don't scratch.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> Don't scratch. Don't scratch. Don't scratch. Think about non-itchy-scratchy things. Don't scratch.


Depending on where it is putting a small blob of moisturizer or some such cream on the spot stops teh itching for me. It's like the coldness from the cream masks the itchiness for a while.

------------

I feel like a loser at the gym. Loser at the gym. Look everybody, loser at the gym! L-lo-loo-loo-loser :blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

goodnight...*mumbles profanities*


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I love 24 hour gyms.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The wonderful thing about The Sims 3 crashing is that it gets me off my butt. That game is ruining my life.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> The wonderful thing about The Sims 3 crashing is that it gets me off my butt. That game is ruining my life.


So thats where you've been hiding! I miss talking to ya Justine my Bean


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

hey! where's the secularity section?-I thought that woud've been put up by now


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

letitrock said:


> hey! where's the secularity section?-I thought that woud've been put up by now


Patience!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ haha


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

You may not be ready, but I sure hope I get to be first in line when you are.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's really, really difficult to resist the urge to vacuum daily.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Depending on where it is putting a small blob of moisturizer or some such cream on the spot stops teh itching for me. It's like the coldness from the cream masks the itchiness for a while.


I'll try it. I have little blotches of hives inside my right and left elbows, and some at the base of my neck. I have no idea why they're here but they are and they're driving me insane!

I wish someone could tell me what we're doing today.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Better get sh*t done tomorrow.. As in look up time to get CPR and First Aid Certified. Might aswell get it done in July before August gets crazy crammed with a bunch of BS to do lol.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Worst birthday ever.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Yuck. I put way too many chunks of blue cheese on my salad. :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bleu cheese is good, but too much of it and ya might as well start mooin' :lol.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't have a random thought, but I do have a random question that my sister asked me...

Can you get a suntan from fire? :wtf


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i hate people who think they are charismatic. its not really the people who are naturally charismatic but the ones that have learned to be. these people should be round up and destroyed.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Woke at 12am, worked from 9pm to 9 am went to bed didn't sleep....now its 7pm

HOW AM I STILL AWAKE!!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I don't have a random thought, but I do have a random question that my sister asked me...
> 
> Can you get a suntan from fire? :wtf


Nope- the sun has uv rays which fire does not - You also can't tan through a window as the uv rays are filtered out!!! But good question!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Invisible_girl said:


> Worst birthday ever.


  :squeeze Sorry to hear.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow lentils have 60g of carbs and 26g of protein per 100g. Didn't know that. And a good source of iron.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am getting an aircast tan.

SO LAME.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Double post because I just found out WineKitty was permabanned.

I am freaking depressed. 

I need to go eat junkfood.

Depressed.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I need to get out more :\


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

How can you remember something without membering it first?


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

My random thought is
I ****ing HATE the rep rap gets nowadays.....
im dead serious it pisses me off
most the stuff on much music you could hear on Hanna montana re-runs...
R.I.P hip hop music...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

pita said:


> It's really, really difficult to resist the urge to vacuum daily.


lol, wanna come vacuum my house? I was supposed to vacuum the upstairs hallway, but have putting it off because I don't think it's that bad


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Going on SAS in the morning? That is _so _early 2010.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I should probably stop watching Man VS. Food while I'm trying to lose weight.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

1 hour 15 minutes until Canada/Free Agency, where will Lebron go? Toronto Raptors suck so bad.........


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I dislike being blatantly ignored.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

****, I'm tripping out, I could have sworn today was Friday.....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BetaBoy90 said:


> ****, I'm tripping out, I could have sworn today was Friday.....


I have been a day ahead all week as well. Wish it was Friday!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Move to Canada then where we don't work tomorrow so it basically IS Friday!


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I’ve gotten pretty good at holding the corporate ladder steady while people climb it.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

whose line is it anyway?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm really sorry for not replying, again I'm not doing so well, as you might understand. I really have nothing to say or explain, just not a good conversationalist at all. Hm...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Move to Canada then where we don't work tomorrow so it basically IS Friday!


With time 
-------

Found out my first project at work has been a success and will be saving us a shedload. Pretty damn chuffed!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Black hearts will sing toniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I always wish I had been born as Brad Pitt, I just missed it by about 27 years and about 400 miles, damn it!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm still one of the highest posters in this thread even though I haven't been on in a while. Ospi is now ahead of me. I do not like this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm still one of the highest posters in this thread even though I haven't been on in a while. Ospi is now ahead of me. I do not like this.


mwahaha, victory is miiinnneee!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^:lol
Guess what?! It's 2:40am and I am still up! Hellooooo?! Um, GO TO BED! :yawn :lol

I can't be SASsy if I am tired.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I just woke up..this is far too early for me. It's too hot to sleep...need some cool air on my lungs =p


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Time for a big fat fry-up to soak up all the booze. Yum yum yum.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ i've got an *** you can use for the fat.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

actionman said:


> I just woke up..this is far too early for me. It's too hot to sleep...need some cool air on my lungs =p


you seem familiar........


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

omfg Leo is back!!!! woooo.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ love the new look! can I get one of those?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Of course, but you will have to speak to Tutli as she is the Bob queen.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I always wish I had been born as Brad Pitt, I just missed it by about 27 years and about 400 miles, damn it!!!!


Me too!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Of course, but you will have to speak to Tutli as she is the Bob queen.


how is my child?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

LEO that must have been a cosy rock you were hiding under. welcome back


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ oh my that has all kinds of misreadings 

thanks, nice to be back. been doing all kinds of doings. took care of almost all of my important crap. 

bullsh** meter still in fine working order.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Of course, but you will have to speak to Tutli as she is the Bob queen.


I meant the 'tache.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I meant the 'tache.


I take orders for shavings on a bi-weekly basis.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_What?_ Today's July 1st!!!!?????? I thought it was the 29th at the latest!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Pepe's beef nachos SUCK. Don't get them. Stick with the beans.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

*Sweet!* no consignments today


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

leonardess said:


> you seem familiar........


Yeah you know it girl. Seems like you're quite the superstar here. Best add ya as a friend for that daily dose of sarcasm  nice to see ya =)


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

An hour ago I took my first dose of Lexapro. I already feel different. :?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I need to take a scissor to my hair before I become Richard Hammond.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy Canada Day, Canada.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

happy happy happy happy *deep breath* haaaaaappy happy happy happy


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Just had some green tea and now im scoffing mixed nuts..brazil nuts, almonds, hazelnuts and walnuts. *nom nom nom*


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Chocolate cake. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just had a very akward conversation with my grandmother. :um


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't get enough of my new cellphone ring. I have even called my phone from my house just to hear it since no one else ever calls. It sounds like it's from the middle of a cheesy porno with some nice vibey music and light breathing. Well that made it sound bad, but it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

it really annoys me that when you post on facebook you cannot edit your comment after


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> it really annoys me that when you post on facebook you cannot edit your comment after


I couldn't agree more! I hate having to delete my posts if I make a mistake.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Eating that was a bad idea.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay! Just noticed that the Kindle Android app was released recently. It's handy...but lacking in design and features =/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

THat tuna pasta did not go down well....bleh!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll never do a powerpoint again.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

i think the karate kid part 3 is underrated, it has the most dramatic fight scene


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rickey said:


> i think the karate kid part 3 is underrated, it has the most dramatic fight scene


Wait wait..is your avatar of you sleeping with your cat? If yes, you'll know all about them trying to take up the WHOLE bed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I came in here to post that there is a cat demanding to currently be in my lap. Thanks for the excellent segway sj. Your name is too long as I am dodging a tail as I type. Ack.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I went out with a friend who was in town and I suspect I was negative most of the time. But I only realised it at the end of our lil meetup. Bummed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Canada, here I come!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Canada, here I come!!


Where you headed to, so I can warn all those in the general area of your arrival ?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

And now I've started thinking it was out of pity. ****! Need distractions louder than loud music.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Canada, here I come!!


I like this. Alot.
=)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Canada, here I come!!


 We need to have a chat Mr! I miss everything.

-------------

It's true: I am too fragile for the world. I can't cope with things that others deem totally insignificant. What am I going to do when life throws some real **** at me?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wish I could be in a teenage magazine.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Wait wait..is your avatar of you sleeping with your cat? If yes, you'll know all about them trying to take up the WHOLE bed.


yes my cat does sleep with me sometimes. Chandler never stays in one place. I can never get to sleep, lol


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

This has really be in excess this week :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, I am connected to 21 computers right now.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Okay, I am connected to 21 computers right now.


 Why so many?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Make that 22 - he just hooked into your's! :evil


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Make that 22 - he just hooked into your's! :evil


:hide


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

bored


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> Its been fun SAS but it's time for me to bounce. Goodbye and best wishes to everyone!


:O NOOOOOOOO. Damn you have already banned yourself so no point wishing you well. CIAO!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ughhhhhhhh I'm such a piece of ****. All I do is drag everyone down with me. **** me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That was a terrible dream, probably call it a nightmare actually.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Migraine....good god make it stop


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Holidays always remind me that I have absolutely no life. Counting down the days until school starts back on Tuesday. Again.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to hug a panda bear.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't talk to me about baby photos or powerpoints!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Another Friday night...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

on tinychat talking about old days in sas chat... 8)


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm in a surprisingly good mood.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Pro-procras-procrastinaawagagagagagaggagaggaagagagagggggggggggggggggggggggggggggation


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> I want to hug a panda bear.


So do I. Really badly.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to go get ready now for my sister's 21st. Don't want to go. o.0


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

It's my mums birthday tomorrow and I have nothing! Must venture out and find present.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have had 10 hours of sleep in the last 60 hours. I have a headache and don't know why?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

man I'm hungry! I want to eat a panda bear. badly.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The A-Team is the best movie EVER MADE. And Liam Neeson is FREAKING HOT. ANd I guess Bradley Cooper is okay.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^What about Rampage?

3:48 am, wonder if I'll actually get up at 8:blank


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> The A-Team is the best movie EVER MADE. And Liam Neeson is FREAKING HOT. ANd I guess Bradley Cooper is okay.


"You spin me right round, baby, right round&#8230;
Rotors are good, sir!"
Ahh that's what an action movie should be like.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

leonardess said:


> man I'm hungry! I want to eat a panda bear. badly.


You'll just be hungry again in half an hour. Hiyoooo!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

aww crap


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Love having an empty house so I blast music and dance around hahaha


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Going to go see this gentleman today...






Hells yes.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i have the world's awesomest dad


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have had 10 hours of sleep in the last 60 hours. I have a headache and don't know why?


there's a possibility here that you may have answered you own question.:idea


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish I had more to say.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i gave up weed a while ago and im finally not feeling psychotic :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

inna sense said:


> i gave up weed a while ago and im finally not feeling psychotic :boogie


That's great to hear! :high5


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> That's great to hear! :high5


^ thank you!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate not being able to keep my blinds open when I'm playing music, just because I live on a busy street and don't want to risk people who can hear it, looking up here and seeing me.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just discovered that I can only drink 12 ounces of beer while taking Lexapro. I realized this when I became lightheaded after only taking of few sips of Samuel Adams. This sucks, I wanted to get drunk on my 21st birthday.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I hate July 4th/July 4th weekend.
Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I hate July 4th/July 4th weekend.
> Anyone else feel the same?


I tend to loathe holidays, period~


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I tend to loathe holidays, period~


Yeah- it's depressing. It's just this one in particular tends to have a lot of fun associated with it. It makes it hard to even listen to the radio. Party songs on every station, nonstop party talk.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

"I like to get the daily news..."


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, Leben!!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Is internet dating stupid?

or am i a stupid girl? :/


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

letitrock said:


> Yeah, Leben!!!


Triangle Choke FTW!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

60-80%!?




I cannot believe they're technically the same size


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Carwin v Lesnar, it has started!!!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

They should have stopped it round 1. pure bs.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Someone calm me down before I bootkick this stupid cat off the balcony.

And by boot kick I literally mean by my giant medical boot, so it would be really good.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

haha, I love how Rogans co-commentator was looking at him while they were reviewing tonight's event


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

nom nom nom


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i love microsoft.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My parents are both asleep on the lounge. :lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I smuggled food from a Chinese restaurant today. Egg rolls and crab rangoon - the perfect midnight snack.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

your ebay store is empty. or you are selling boxes of nothing.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm selling my soul on ebay.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Its been fun SAS but it's time for me to bounce. Goodbye and best wishes to everyone!


OH MY GOD. I can't believe it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ wow. end of an era like.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Cleary said:


> I'm selling my soul on ebay.


great! I've always wanted to dance like james brown, and that takes soul. I'll bid.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Tomorrow would be a really nice day to never wake up again.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder where Haikupoet is these days.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

I have an itch.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

scratch it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anything feel better than when you have an itch and someone else scratches it? Ahhh I'm so alone.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovely girl you're the murder in my world 
Dressing coffins for the souls I've left to die 
Drinking mercury 
To the mystery of all that you should left behind 
In time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Independence Day, America!!!!!


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Dear God

Dont let me be judgemental, mean, crazy, or angry to anyone today.

Thank you for listening.

Amber


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I was surprised when I realised 1 US gallon is about 3.8 litres lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My winter pants shrunk in the wash 

3/4 length woolies wooooooo


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel bad inside.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ :group

I can't keep up the facade.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Silkie chickens:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Silkie chickens:


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.

It comes as no surprise that I want one.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> Silkie chickens:


The Tina Turner of chickens!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, how does Lady Gaga beat President Obama on facebook? I don't even know who she is. Amazing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Prakas said:


> Wow, how does Lady Gaga beat President Obama on facebook? I don't even know who she is. Amazing.


You don't know who Lady Gaga is?????? :sus


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Ospi said:


> You don't know who Lady Gaga is?????? :sus


No idea!!! I've seen her on the news, but no idea who she is. From what I've seen, she seems like another Britney Spears. However, I'm quick to judge and don't know anything about her, and can't stand the idea that someone with the name "Gaga" beat the president of the U.S. on facebook. I haven't been living in a cave either, lol.

If anyone, maybe Ashton Kutcher or someone with some history. Who is Gaga?! The name just makes me want to grind my teeth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol well she is just a pop star, though she does have a tonne more personality and talent than Spears so at least that is a plus for once lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

henceforth I title myself as Lady WaWa.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> My winter pants shrunk in the wash
> 
> 3/4 length woolies wooooooo


that should be a good fit then. because everything shrinks in the cold.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> that should be a good fit then. because everything shrinks in the cold.


hah!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hey Ospum Possum. long time no see.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^I loved that!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Can't sleep. Did push ups too close to sleep time :\. Hungry. Want pizza after seeing that menu. Raining hard. Dehumidifier running. 3am. Monitor buzzing. Hungry. Won't make 7am abs class at this rate.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

We're moving from the late fiftys into the early sixties, Buddy Holly just died and Morissey was born. "fast food" is all the rage, And everyone's still really openly racist. Role on the sixties man!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know what is more depressing New Years Eve or the 4th of July


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Lover, you should've come over

So, it's actually a song lyric in my head.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Why doesn't joinmartin quote his text? He copies and pastes which makes it very hard to read his posts.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

What a weird weekend. Goddamnit, my whole life is weird. When are my friends gonna realize that drinking every weekend and living this lifestyle will destroy them. They'll wake up one day, 45 years old, with no memory of their "glory days". Yet if I think it's time to quit I'm crazy, or there must be something wrong. Yes, I have many issues, but grow the **** up people! How many times can they do the same thing over and over and still be amused? I can't wait until I buy my own place. I need a fresh start.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Happy blow **** up day everyone !


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

A moment of silence for all the Native Americans who were killed so that white British men could get away from their homeland and get rich off the backs of slaves.
Enjoy the fireworks.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

it's 2:30 in the afternoon and im still in my pajamas. This site is my life now.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

dunno why it doesn't show properly... so click the link:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the cheat said:


> A moment of silence for all the Native Americans who were killed so that white British men could get away from their homeland and get rich off the backs of slaves.
> Enjoy the fireworks.


my nominated post of the day!


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx (May 21, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Is internet dating stupid?
> 
> or am i a stupid girl? :/


I wonder the same thing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am wearing a skirt dress! I feel oh so sophisticated.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ and fresh?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I just discovered that I can only drink 12 ounces of beer while taking Lexapro. I realized this when I became lightheaded after only taking of few sips of Samuel Adams. This sucks, I wanted to get drunk on my 21st birthday.


I just drank a bottle of Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat. 
I feel slightly buzzed but I wish I could drink more. :?

Did I just quote myself? You betcha!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ too cute!...especially her expression at 0:10...she's like...can you believe that?! Ö_Ö


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahhh cute French toddler alert!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think maybe ADHD helps keep people in better physical shape.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahhh cute French toddler alert!


^ haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inna sense said:


> ^ too cute!...especially her expression at 0:10...she's like...can you believe that?! Ö_Ö


That was cute. I found myself picking words out of her speech and learning French from my Spanish translations. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> What a weird weekend. Goddamnit, my whole life is weird. When are my friends gonna realize that drinking every weekend and living this lifestyle will destroy them. They'll wake up one day, 45 years old, with no memory of their "glory days". Yet if I think it's time to quit I'm crazy, or there must be something wrong. Yes, I have many issues, but grow the **** up people! How many times can they do the same thing over and over and still be amused? I can't wait until I buy my own place. I need a fresh start.


Dude - you are growing up :boogie :boogie :boogie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mow my laen. My neighbors won't care that it is Independence Day - they know I haven't had my mower. Both sides know I have had trouble with it.

I got it back last night and the repair was free - under warranty!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Everyone has ocean's to fly, if they have the heart to do it. Is it reckless? Maybe. But what do dreams know of boundaries

Amelia Earhart


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> That was cute. I found myself picking words out of her speech and learning French from my Spanish translations. :lol


glad you liked it


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good talk with a good friend. Feeling better about things. :heart


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder how many more years will pass in my life..before i find my soulmate. Hope for happiness and true love is the only thing that keep me going. I wonder how much heartache and disappointment i have to suffer..until she walks into my life.

I wonder if there is anybody on this planet who holds loyalty and long lasting love as close to their heart as i do. I do belive there is. I hope one day i'll recover from my demons enough to prove to the world that i and her do exist.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty soon this thread will be 2000 pages...I hope it doesn't end. I'm so scared. If it doesn't end at 2000 pages, it'll end at 2012 pages, the Mayan's predicted it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmmm...tasty


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha...

Restoration Of Star Spangled Banner Uncovers Horrific Verses


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

huh said:


> hahaha...
> 
> Restoration Of Star Spangled Banner Uncovers Horrific Verses


:lol :haha


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm craving dog biscuits for some reason, been like that all day. Those Iams ones. I read the ingredients and they have a lot of good stuff in there but I know I shouldn't eat them, and I will not.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just remebered I still have chocolate left.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Strange coincidence. I'm eating chocolate pudding right now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

By another strange coincidence I am eating Pop Tarts right now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

by an even stranger coincidence, I am eating pretzels right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry, I'm going to have to break this. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Coincidentally I watched "breaking bad" today.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

God, I love FLCL.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Coincidentally I watched "breaking bad" today.


I've wanted to watch that for quite a while, but I'm too scared.

----

Through this fictional book I'm reading, I have discovered that I am probably a Rational Anarchist. Unfortunately, since it is a fictional concept, I will likely have to remain an independent. Rational Anarchy is way cooler though.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> God, I love FLCL.


what is that?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^my favourite anime


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, hey there summer. Took your bloody time eh?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn you's a sexy b*tch.. DAMN GIRL!!
haha


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

There can be a huge upside around the right people and/or when the right opportunities occur. Or life can be dark as hell...

I was hearing about nanotechnology which makes you want to be around just to see it develop more and see all the things it has the potential to do...on the other hand...

yea that whole comment mixed together was really random. I just needed to let it out.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Bye.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I need some good news


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

"And you wanna stop. You really do, but it's like a dream. You can't stop dreams. They move in crazy pieces, any way they want to and suddenly they're capable of anything." - Basketball Diaries


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It looks like it might storm tonight! Yay.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Going cold turkey was a very bad idea.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

The sun is out, its warm, I just got a bunch of summer clothes! I am so very happy right now. Had a nice 4th with my parents and sisters... now its back to work and no sun shine until 6! But life is pretty good at the moment!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I swear the dryer in my apartment is rigged. It takes two full cycles to actually dry my clothes, sometimes it eats my quarters and doesn't start, and sometimes it turns off in the middle of the cycle. Well...at least they did fix the overheating issue it had...lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kathy903 said:


> Damn you's a sexy b*tch.. DAMN GIRL!!
> haha


Someone walked past a mirror!!!! 
-------------
I love how when my boss is on holidays suddenly I am dealing with projects from Ford. I am a 3 month newbie, I cannot run this company!!!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

as of now my plan is to live forever regardless of how much it hurts


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Someone walked past a mirror!!!!
> -------------
> I love how when my boss is on holidays suddenly I am dealing with projects from Ford. I am a 3 month newbie, I cannot run this company!!!


LOL As if!!

And that's good, you can prove yourself. Go hard for a few days and show him :clap


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh sweet internet. How I have missed you.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Holy crap, the new Eminem album is *REALLY *good :O


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sda0 said:


> Holy crap, the new Eminem album is *REALLY *good :O


:bat


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :bat


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I spent a whole hour drawing this tiny little thing and it's STILL WRONG. Gah.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Darnit classes I need to graduate BE AVAILABLE AT MY CONVENIENCE.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Bye.


Hello.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

When I grow up, I'm going to move someplace where the temperature never goes above 75.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woah, did you guys know if you take a course by distance education, you NEVER HAVE TO GO TO CLASS?!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Making cookies I call Scooby Snacks for when I've been a good dog.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*heat wave!!!! :evil :lol*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

at this point i may be the worst conversationalist in the world. I can't carry a conversation if my life depended on it. so um yeah, um.. uh.. cool, um.. i gotta go bye.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It's been one hell of a month. Highest of highs and lowest of lows. I'd like a month of equalibrium next.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

If you weren't already creeped out by the Large Hadron Collider, just listen to what it sounds like! Scary.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I swear I posted in here? Oh well. I need to shower.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it's entirely possible that every member of my family is completely nuts (including me), but each in our own unique way.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

RIP Probert


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> RIP Probert


I read about that....sorry, man.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I chew teeth whitening gum in between cigarettes. My habits are outstanding :yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wish I was an octopus, this week only. Tabloids!!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

way way way way too hot outside. 

ugh.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> *heat wave!!!! :evil :lol*


I opened the door to let the dog out it felt like a wall of heat hit me.

Thank god for air conditioning!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> I opened the door to let the dog out it felt like a wall of heat hit me.
> 
> Thank god for air conditioning!


i went downstairs to get the mail. it was an unpleasant experience.

i love me an air conditioning.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Bummer? I hardly know her!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

nightrain said:


> Why are you still here?


... because? :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Bye.


bye


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Every pirate needs a ninja.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Lack of air conditioning in this weather makes me feel like I should be living in a cave wearing animal hides and eating raw meat with my hands. This isn't how civilized people are supposed to live. :`-(


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Why do moths come out at night yet love the bloody light


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am not Rob OR Fabio. Stop calling me!


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am not Rob OR Fabio. Stop calling me!


:haha

Laundry ftl...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Should I venture outside without my medical boot? It could be the stupidest thing I've done in a while, but it's colour doesn't go with this skirt.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol who else misses the days of Doug and Bluffington
That used to be one of my favorite things to watch as a kid.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel awful.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

When patterns in your life and relationships keep repeating you'd better believe it's all you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just tried to go for a walk but I got molested by mosquitoes.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> When patterns in your life and relationships keep repeating you'd better believe it's all you.


I understand. Unfortunately.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Shouldn't have lifted weights so late in the evening, now I can't get tired.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> lol who else misses the days of Doug and Bluffington
> That used to be one of my favorite things to watch as a kid.


Hahahaha. That and Rugrats.. And Bobby's World rocked too.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!! I got my mod_rewrite redirects to work :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG! I need to add BEAN BURRITO to the list of things to NOT EAT before a run.

- NO CHOCOLATE
- NO BEAN BURRITO (even if five hours before a run!)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Should I venture outside without my medical boot? It could be the stupidest thing I've done in a while, but it's colour doesn't go with this skirt.


Success! My outfit looked cute and I didn't trip and further injure myself. I freaking rock. Who needs doctors.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

ruxul said:


> Hahahaha. That and Rugrats.. And Bobby's World rocked too.


Bobby's World was not on Nickelodeon. Who invited you to this conversation anyway? This is strictly Nickelodeon.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Why must I be so depressed and feel like doing nothing at all when there is so much to be done.

Oh Bobby's world!! I forgot about that show, brings back a lot of memories, I used to like it anyway, he was super cute .


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG! I need to add BEAN BURRITO to the list of things to NOT EAT before a run.


that should be common knowledge. :b

it is like eating White Castle or Taco Bell before anything that takes place not at home. you just do not do it.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I had no idea that I could use the internet on my iPhone past midnight! I finally bypassed my Dad's curfew! :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
It's my 21st birthday!!!  :boogie :yay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> Hey everyone!
> It's my 21st birthday!!!  :boogie :yay


wooo happy 21st!!!! Have fun!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

zomg pointy's in chat !!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

happy birthday! and, hooray for being born in the 80s! :b 

i cannot believe that "kids" born in the 90s are starting to turn 20 this year. and the 80s are starting to turn 30 this year. i am going to be 30 in 4 more years! ahhhh where is the time going!?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

happy birthday capo


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

happy birthday rcapo! :yay:yay:yay


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> wooo happy 21st!!!! Have fun!





nightrain said:


> Happy birthday rcapo89





EagerMinnow84 said:


> happy birthday! and, hooray for being born in the 80s! :b
> 
> i cannot believe that "kids" born in the 90s are starting to turn 20 this year. and the 80s are starting to turn 30 this year. i am going to be 30 in 4 more years! ahhhh where is the time going!?


Now I feel old! :b


lonelygirl88 said:


> happy birthday capo





sanria22 said:


> happy birthday rcapo! :yay:yay:yay


Thanks everyone!


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Bobby's World was not on Nickelodeon. Who invited you to this conversation anyway? This is strictly Nickelodeon.


Ouch, hater. Bobby's World still rocked...

And I must be missing something... You said conversation... But your the only one conversing....? Hmmm


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Feel like it could be the end of the road here soon


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

ktbare said:


> Oh Bobby's world!! I forgot about that show, brings back a lot of memories, I used to like it anyway, he was super cute .


Yea! Someone else is backing Bobby's World! I wish i could have my own world like he did.. Thats my random thought of the day..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> I had no idea that I could use the internet on my iPhone past midnight! I finally bypassed my Dad's curfew! :boogie


Rebel. You bad :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> happy birthday! and, hooray for being born in the 80s! :b
> 
> i cannot believe that "kids" born in the 90s are starting to turn 20 this year. and the 80s are starting to turn 30 this year. i am going to be 30 in 4 more years! ahhhh where is the time going!?


I just turned 35 two weeks ago. I knew something was amiss when in 2003, a college aged student (21) asked me (28) what happened to cause the first Gulf War. That was 1990-1991! I was like "whoa! Thanks for making me feel old!"

Mid 70s!!!!! I was born about six weeks after the official end of the Vietnam War.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

ruxul said:


> Ouch, hater. Bobby's World still rocked...
> 
> And I must be missing something... You said conversation... But your the only one conversing....? Hmmm


Yeah...I figured you would say something smart like that.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Yeah...I figured you would say something smart like that.


:b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

So tired and hungover. Ewwwwwwww


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ celebrating victory?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ celebrating victory?


:yes

It's so good to have you back mum


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Hey everyone!
> It's my 21st birthday!!!  :boogie :yay


Awwwww happy birthday!!!! Hope you have a fantastic time. :clap:boogie:yay


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I got a prescription for xanax so hopefully they'll make my last term of school more bearable.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Whatever will be, will be. But _please_ don't leave my life. You're so beautiful.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my moms female intuition is is pretty ****ing strong. i have a new respect for her and instinct and intuition. without it you are pretty much just a ignorant tool in the social world.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Now would be a perfect time for me to go find some acid and discover what my true priorities are. This klonopin withdrawal might just do it though.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I visited a church today. 72 Mio € were spent on rebuilding it and it's still not finished. 72 Mio €. Who needs another huge *** church?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

myhalo123 said:


> I was just thinking. What if all of this stuff we delete - digitally, ends up on some planet somewhere? The recycle bin, deleted pictures off cameras and webcams, etc. What if it all gets dumped out of the sky on to some poor planet. Does anyone know where this stuff goes _really_?
> 
> Those people must be pissed!


yes we are, and we're really tired of pictures of your codpiece collection!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so hungry and it never seems to end.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

omfg stop playing this song! she says the same thing over and over and over and over and ahhh


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Randomness sucks. Spontaneity is where it's at!


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

myhalo123 said:


> I was just thinking. What if all of this stuff we delete - digitally, ends up on some planet somewhere? The recycle bin, deleted pictures off cameras and webcams, etc. What if it all gets dumped out of the sky on to some poor planet. Does anyone know where this stuff goes _really_?
> 
> Those people must be pissed!
> 
> Ok I should stop thinking.


Are you joking here? When you delete something it gets removed from the index of the hard drive. Then that space becomes free again, so when you save something new or install something that space can be used. Even if you delete it its still actually there until it gets written over.


----------



## The Red (Jun 23, 2010)

My ears hang low


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I don't have many vices but caffeine is definitely one of them. :eek


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel awful.


:squeeze



irishK said:


> Feel like it could be the end of the road here soon


:hug



rcapo89 said:


> Hey everyone!
> It's my 21st birthday!!!  :boogie :yay


happy birthday!!! :drunk


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Aww, do I make you happy?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Aww, do I make you happy?


yes, now that youre posting again...i thought you left sas


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

that was.....awkward :blank


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

So, apparently you can develop Bell's Palsy (facial paralysis) from having a fan blowing on your face for an extended period of time. I guess I get to choose between heat stroke and looking like Sloth from The Goonies. =(


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

The Shake Weight should've been named The Fap Master. Absolutely ridiculous invention.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I ate at Bonefish Grill for my birthday!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I recently found out that it's not recommended to drink more then 12 ounces of beer whilst taking Lexapro. Screw it, I'm getting drunk. Hangover here I come! :drunk


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I recently found out that it's not recommended to drink more then 12 ounces of beer whilst taking Lexapro. Screw it, I'm getting drunk. Hangover here I come! :drunk


slowly step away from the cheap beer.

it will be ok.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Hmm, this is the best $10 I've spent in recent memory.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This pillowcase makes an excellent babushka.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> I ate at Bonefish Grill for my birthday!


I went there for Mother's Day. That's some good grub they got there.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am bored. Entertain me, my minions.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Shiny Red Ball


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Bull Riding is one crazy *** sport.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

irishK said:


> Will have to have my dog put down this week. Took her for one of her last walks tonight. Didn't think my heart could break much further.


 :hug I know how hard that is, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

irishK said:


> Will have to have my dog put down this week. Took her for one of her last walks tonight. Didn't think my heart could break much further.


 I am so sorry to hear that. Cherish your last few days with her and know putting her health and comfort above your own is one of the most selfless things you can do for your pet.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Life is good.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am so excellent at procrastinating.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

irishK said:


> Will have to have my dog put down this week. Took her for one of her last walks tonight. Didn't think my heart could break much further. How much lower can things go.


I'm so sorry. I have you two in my thoughts. :hug :heart


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I know why I love Paris so much. I don't feel old there. I feel like I'm a part of things, even if I'm just sitting in the Tuileries. Funny that, because I don't really speak the language.

Long-term life goal: retire to Paris. Or very close to it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am so excellent at procrastinating.


I've found the answer to my procrastination. do one thing that forces me to do the other things I should be doing. for instance, I have to get my passport renewed.

so I sent off the application (a long and involved process), and included my credit card number in order to pay for it. so it's now winging its way to the embassy in London. special delivery. which means I must now hustle my butt to the bank to pay off my credit card (I am late making a payment, and it's almost maxed out). Which means I must also hustle my butt to the post office and cash that money order. so I can deposit it in the bank. so I can make that payment to my credit card.

presto.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

irishK said:


> Will have to have my dog put down this week. Took her for one of her last walks tonight. Didn't think my heart could break much further. How much lower can things go.


I am so sorry to read this. my boyfriend will probably have to have his cat euthanized very soon. He's pretty shook up about it. I've only recently realized how this sort of thing affects people with pets. Again, very sorry about that.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know where I've been... just crap in the last few months.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

irishK said:


> Will have to have my dog put down this week. Took her for one of her last walks tonight. Didn't think my heart could break much further. How much lower can things go.


:squeeze I might be in the same situation.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Thieves suck..


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

OMFG. Why can't I sleep? Sleep, where are you? I need you. I yearn for you.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

today's _Thursday?_!


----------



## azmo (Jul 8, 2010)

I feel great.
Huggy for everyone \o/


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Uh oh.. mood falling.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> Uh oh.. mood falling.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

you know when im there...and you are on the telephone...you are talking to some person on the other side...when i say something they dont listen


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Hahaha, I know right? Actually, screw that noise. Mood back up.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Uh oh.. mood falling.


it's because you haven't slept. get some melatonin pronto!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

leonardess said:


> it's because you haven't slept. get some melatonin pronto!


I so would if I could. I never thought that I might be bipolar but this manic energy is making a compelling case. I think I'll just jump around in circles for a while.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

...right now its difficult...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

You go and come out of sleep but you can't wake down....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Graham Norton is too funny.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

God do I ever feel like utter crap today =/ Massively hungover and anxieties are peaking, ughhh.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I feel kinda skanky having to buy dry shampoo all the damned time. It's this stuff in a can that you spray on your hair, it gets rid of that oily look and makes it look fresher.

I wash my hair every other day, I promise. It's just that it looks gross in between washings.

Hopefully the Walgreens people have seen enough craziness to not judge people for buying dry shampoo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, Moe just tried to get onto the bean bag and it almost fell on top of him. Now he's scared of it. Just sleep with me, you silly old man!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm so ****ing angry today.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you, god of sleep.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Am I too old for imaginary friends?


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

lol, I think I'm ****ed.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

irishK said:


> Will have to have my dog put down this week. Took her for one of her last walks tonight. Didn't think my heart could break much further. How much lower can things go.


awww i am so sorry to hear this. i had to do this about a year and a half ago with my cat i had for 12 years. it is one of the hardest things you have to do.  how long have you had your dog?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

poeticinjustice said:


> Am I too old for imaginary friends?


a lot of people do. it is called r.... well, never mind. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The times are hard for dreamers.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

irishK said:


> Will have to have my dog put down this week. Took her for one of her last walks tonight. Didn't think my heart could break much further. How much lower can things go.


I'm sorry, that must be really hard. :group


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

"When you eat.. reminds me of a hog at the trough."


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Daytime TV sucks.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought a bra and there are stars and happy colours all over the tag as though it's for a 12-year-old.  It fits though. Yet I almost need a medium in bottoms now. Why can't fat be distributed equally, sheesh.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I really need to find a place where I can run free for a little while every day. I think if I started doing that I could handle just about anything life throws at me. Now I just need to stop making excuses.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

If I break this promise I made to myself, I'll kick my own ***.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> I really need to find a place where I can run free for a little while every day. I think if I started doing that I could handle just about anything life throws at me. Now I just need to stop making excuses.


Like horses need a paddock?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

for mugsy and ospi:
























:hb :hb :hb :heart :heart :heart


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

leonardess said:


> Like horses need a paddock?


lol, basically. Maybe an old farmer will let me run around in their pasture.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Had a panic attack in the car if you want to call it that; my body was shaking all over in the car because I was panicing about not finding the address for an appointment and was 20 minutes late; but I made it anyway.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

The sky is so beautiful, like a flawless painting. Especially when the sun sets.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My work collegues threw me a small party for my bday. How nice!!! But now I feel fat with cake, time for a snooze at work xD


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ Happy happy birthday


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Serotonin, my good friend...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

irishK said:


> Had a complete breakdown at work today, tears and all. I couldn't even speak. Everything is becoming too much. Add a bossy , *****y coworker telling me off in front of customers and picking on me endlessly, I am finding it difficult to cope. I almost quit today. Was on my way out the door. I've never cried in front of other coworkers in my life. The cracks are starting to show. This mask isn't fitting like it used to. I have hope, but I feel the strong desire to rest for a while.


If you're going through hell, keep going.

I'm soooooo hungry but I don't want to cook.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

****, i lost another Drake. This game is unforgiving. **** you, Eve, just **** you.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

i love this show so ****ing much.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm a joke. I have no clue how to relate to people. I'm tired of myself.

I should probably go.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Moving is a chore. I should just give away all of my possessions.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^that's what jesus said. :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I should stop mistaking children screaming for cat meows. It'd save me from getting off my bottom.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't want to lose the upper hand...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im hoping the new predator movie will be good


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that cracks me up. it's like one of those remarks - 
"hey you guys - stop frosting the comforter and get ta work!"


"hey you wastoids - stop tickling the teabag and let's see some action around here"


I should be a foreman on a construction site.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Long day, I can barely rouse myself to do anything else, despite not wanting to go to bed just yet.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ripping a song---



omg, Ethan at Brighton!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

apparently i have an attitude problem.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the weather here is dull and grey but its so humid :|



KumagoroBeam said:


> apparently i have an attitude problem.


:squeeze


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> apparently i have an attitude problem.


not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a dream the frogs I operate on rebelled against me.

I'm kindof scared to go to work today.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

In a very take no BS mood today.. Not like to start a fight.. but definitely in the mood to finish one if someone starts up with me


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

You wear 'em around like you're cooler than me...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I never thought a carton of Ben & Jerry's banana split could be so hellishly terrifying.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kathy903 said:


> In a very take no BS mood today.. Not like to start a fight.. but definitely in the mood to finish one if someone starts up with me


Talking to me has this effect...:teeth


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> i love this show so ****ing much.


Me too. I got a thing for Annie :love2

Boxes. Boxes. Boxes. Everywhere. Boxes.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I picked up a book on Java today. Trying to tack another language to the list. Guess what I'm going to be doing most of my weekend??


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

huh said:


> I picked up a book on Java today. Trying to tack another language to the list. Guess what I'm going to be doing most of my weekend??


Two words: Have Fun!

I have one too...I honestly can't even look at it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Another day, another MRA...sigh.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Spain for the win!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What's wrong? I'm not wasted yet.

yet.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone make my hiccups go away!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Not sure if you're still having hiccups but this trick always works for me. Hold your breath and swallow. Now, while still holding in the air, alternate between breathing in and swallowing. FYI, it'll get harder and harder to swallow as you take in more air. Repeat the cycle of breathing in and swallowing for about a minute or so and voila, no mo' hiccups!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

They went away for a while but I've had them since yesterday! If they come back I'll try your suggestion, silentcliche.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Two words: Have Fun!
> 
> I have one too...I honestly can't even look at it.


lol, thanks  I don't blame you for not looking at it, not exactly leisure reading in most cases...hehe. I'm going to try hard to put it away and get out of my apartment this weekend too. It gets too easy for me to never leave my apartment all weekend, usually never talking or interacting with anyone.

On an unrelated note...I can't believe I'm awake right now


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

huh said:


> lol, thanks  I don't blame you for not looking at it, not exactly leisure reading in most cases...hehe. I'm going to try hard to put it away and get out of my apartment this weekend too.


That stuff is tough, I give you credit. It certainly isn't for everyone.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Talking to me has this effect...:teeth


Not everything is about YOU, MATEEEEEEEE.
lol =)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just swallowed a piece of plastic.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I just swallowed a piece of plastic.


:high5! :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm took me while to figure out this version of Crank 2 HV is in German. This'll be fun.

On other news, I may have finally figured out how to use 'it's' and 'its' correctly.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mind_games said:


> Hmm took me while to figure out this version of Crank 2 HV is in German. This'll be fun.


want me to translate? :b


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy ****. :blank:no


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate the phrase, "same difference" so feckin' much >: (


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I won 1400 at the casino last night.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I won 1400 at the casino last night.


Lol, it's weird how you just involuntarily, volunteered to give me 1400. :tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I won 1400 at the casino last night.


People have been robbed after making that kind of money at the casinos.
Don't you get taxed on it?


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Just find out my dog really likes Mickey's malt liquor. Shorty wanna be a thug.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

letitrock said:


> how do I change my status? seriously can someone tell me how I change my status from SAS member to something else?


User CP - Edit Your Details - Custom User Title


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I could really use a blunt to go with this 40.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> People have been robbed after making that kind of money at the casinos.
> Don't you get taxed on it?


 You keep what you win in Canada . Unless you get mugged.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel really uneasy today. Should not have had that mountain dew maybe.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

omg. That's all for now.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm feeling really manic and want to rock out and do some stupid ****. This could be difficult with a sprained ankle. Ah **** it, I enjoy the days when I don't care what people think about me. 

Edit: Considering taking my dads streetbike for a little jaunt around the neighborhood. Seeing as a motorcycle is the only class of vehicle I'm not licensed for, this seems like a brilliant idea :yes.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Roberto said:


> I feel really uneasy today. Should not have had that mountain dew maybe.


Caffeine really affects me, with the sugar, it causes a crash. Unfortunately, I forget from time to time and will experience it again.
Hope you feel better.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> apparently i have an attitude problem.


Hey me too!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*shakes head*


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm so wasted. I wish she would hurry up.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh yeah, it's Saturday night! Party time! Or not.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

If they won't believe it then my sanity was worthless.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I could go for a costco polish sausage right about now.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

There ain't no advice can tell you how to be yourself.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I need more beer.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Tomorrow is gonna suck.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My butt is sore :?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> My butt is sore :?


:um


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I miss the boys of summer. This town is just synthetic substitute.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It is nice to have the company of a cat.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes the people who love me will ask me how I can handle staring at the same 4 walls all day and night. I don't have the heart to tell them that they are the reason I can handle it. Without them, I would have checked out a long time ago. You're welcome.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

irishK said:


> I need to check my emails, but too nervous to. I am afraid of what the response is
> 
> ****.
> 
> I wonder if anyone else ever feels that way.


I do... often.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

nightrain said:


> Why do I even bother...


'cause you got heart.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

nightrain said:


> Why do I even bother...


Hey! No talking like that, mister.

here is a cute picture to make you (and anyone else) feel better.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^:lol

Too much to do. dslafjdl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you Mercurochrome for introducing me to Lau Nau.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> It is nice to have the company of a cat.


I moved away from home 4 years ago and left my cat at home with my parents. Im moving back the end of the month and my cat died a couple weeks ago  I'll miss her


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is too good to be true.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

FMH (**** My Head)


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Annoyed with beautiful girls who KNOW they are beautiful but say they arn't again and again and again in an effort to fish for compliments. Go to hell particular woman I shall not name, seriously. >.<


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> want me to translate? :b


Unfortunately I didn't see this in time and gave up on it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Screw you hot tea, now I have herpes on my tongue :wife


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like making people smile resulted from me doing something nice for them (when we both know I'm not meant to do that)


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy **** - I'm an actor!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there any place on the planet right now that is between 68 and 72 F with low humidity?... I spend a fortune on a/c bills staying comfortable in the summer and I hate fans.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

caflme said:


> Is there any place on the planet right now that is between 68 and 72 F with low humidity?... I spend a fortune on a/c bills staying comfortable in the summer and I hate fans.


Well it's raining in Ireland


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> My butt is sore :?





Ospi said:


> :um


:lol I did a lower body workout the other day. Squats, deadlifts, calf raises, and all that other fun stuff. I guess I should have mentioned that


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Just got back from a nice getaway in the middle of nowhere... in the middle of beautiful Finnish nature. It can really get hot over here in the summer though. Too damn hot in fact. lol Over 30 celsius. There was no air conditioning where I was, so I had a fan blasting in the middle of the night while I was sleeping. It felt good to get away. I went fishing and just chilled at the shore. I also got some good food for once (I can't cook). I started missing the internet and some people after a while though.

Gonna watch the world cup final tonight.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Fickle, fickle, pickle.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm extremely sunburned..I've been here for a little over a week and so far half my body is covered with misquito bites lol
but over all this place is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I love my mom.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Go Spain

***

Lose Kyle Busch


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

One of my cousins just defriended me on Facebook. :roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> Go Spain
> 
> ***
> 
> *Lose Kyle Busch*


AGreeeeeed!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Today is the latest that I think I have ever woken up.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Ospi said:


> AGreeeeeed!


Austin Dillon  Very cool for him.


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

I need more ice cream.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

SPAIN WON!!!!!!!  :boogie :clap :yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really need to go grocery shopping but I don't want to. All I have left to eat is some vegetable stir fry and a half-empty jar of peanut butter. Great combo right there.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really did try not to buy plain t-shirts I swear. At least I got my money's worth.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol, I've got my iPod on the left of my laptop charging, and my old RCA Lyra on the right charging. I finally found the USB cord for it and I know there are songs on it I forgot about. They both just look like iPods anyway. I generally always have/had stuff that looks like the cheaper version of what's popular.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

uh I hate this feeling


----------



## essienthebeast (Mar 7, 2010)

In a state of terror, I am going to get some really bad news tomorrow, I just know it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run NOW!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

essienthebeast said:


> In a state of terror, I am going to get some really bad news tomorrow, I just know it.


I hope you get good news tomorrow. But if you don't, don't despair. You are not alone.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Some days taking an SAS break seems like the best idea. I'd miss a few people though, but could do without my emotions all over the place.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

irishK said:


> Some days taking an SAS break seems like the best idea. I'd miss a few people though, but could do without my emotions all over the place.


I'll miss you..though maybe you could do without my emotions lol. If you are gona take a break..make sure you say goodbye.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

kathy903 said:


> Annoyed with beautiful girls who KNOW they are beautiful but say they arn't again and again and again in an effort to fish for compliments. Go to hell particular woman I shall not name, seriously. >.<


Oh man have I thought that a gabillion times. It drives me bananas...

Damnit I have to do it.

B-A-N-A-N-A-S

This random thought had some serious tangents.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Peaches and Cream is one of the best food combination's ever. 
There is a reason there is a song about it.

Had something similar just now; a really ripe nectarine with frozen yogurt and it was the best everrrr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Peaches and Cream is one of the best food combination's ever.
> There is a reason there is a song about it.
> 
> Had something similar just now; a really ripe nectarine with frozen yogurt and it was the best everrrr


zomg epic overload. Now I really want to buy something awesome on my way home.
-----

Sooooo not in the mood for the gym tonight....blarghhhhhh. Hope my sisters knee op went well also!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Anxious, anxious, anxious.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Is blackmailing someone that screwed you over wrong? Cuz it feels pretty good...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

blackmail's such an ugly word. i prefer extortion - the 'x' makes it sound cool.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Is extorting someone that screwed you over wrong? Cuz it feels pretty good...

Wow, your right, it does sound cooler  haha


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a total idiot, the dumbest most clumsiest person on earth. But I'm still full of awesomeness .


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Too much water. o.0


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Whaaaaaaaat? 'Trinkle' isn't a word? Since when?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Seems like it's time again. Sigh.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

wrong thought


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I got bit by a jellyfish today..Weird things are happening while I'm here....I like it


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:O

A mod edited one of my posts in this forum. I feel mildly violated.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn it, biking has never been so exhausting in my life.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

ktbare said:


> I'm a total idiot, the dumbest most clumsiest person on earth. But I'm still full of awesomeness .


Maybe all that awesomeness toppled you over  Its not clumsiness, its excessive awesome.



Emptyheart said:


> I got bit by a jellyfish today..Weird things are happening while I'm here....I like it


Funsize!! Hope you're having a great time  I hear if you pee on the jellyfish sting it stops the pain...so um...there's that...


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I really stink, and I like the tags for this thread. Are you really puffin on my whale?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> :O
> 
> A mod edited one of my posts in this forum. I feel mildly violated.


isn't it wonderful? I was all a-quiver.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^It's better than getting a warning. If it is red boldface, it was me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

magical words spoken to me last night:

"imagine how someone would feel if they knew you liked them?"


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

So, I have a relentlessly itchy mosquito bite on my ankle, and I think I'm on the verge of going completely nuts. If anyone wants to amputate it for me, let me know.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gonna miss you but its good that you're working on yourself. Best of luck and I'll always be there for you. :heart


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

it is oh so very annoying when book do not line up properly as one is either too short and too wide, while the other is too tall and too thin...gur!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought 20 pairs of underwear so that I would have to do laundry less often. I have to wash them all before I use them though. This presents a problem for my laziness.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I bought 20 pairs of underwear so that I would have to do laundry less often. I have to wash them all before I use them though. This presents a problem for my laziness.


I know how you feel, who would have thought underwear was supposed to be such a struggle


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I bought 20 pairs of underwear so that I would have to do laundry less often. I have to wash them all before I use them though. This presents a problem for my laziness.


The plusses of having a mammy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Page #1,976 of this thread. The year after I was born.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not going to ask why you're pissed off at me, because I don't want to talk about all the things I could possibly have done wrong. This is so deja-vu.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I need a microwave in my truck. Maybe a toaster oven.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love this video!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^John Cleese rules.

Stroking my beard makes me feel so delightfully nefarious.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Peanut Butter On Toast /End Thread


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I paraphrased badly. it was:

Surely someone would find you more interesting if they knew you liked them.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Give me a little extra iced coffee and I am floating 
Thank you summer promos!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Living in a world where everything was a little more relaxed would be satisfying.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd really like to do some go-karting


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I love exterminators 
They deserve the utmost praise.
For all the exterminators out there...Thank you for doing what you do!!!
Move in with me when I'm alone


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Think I'll take up knitting....


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't mess up sculpting clay right? Yeah...I can do it!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Sexy lingerie makes me feel confident. Mhm!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm not going to ask why you're pissed off at me, because I don't want to talk about all the things I could possibly have done wrong. This is so deja-vu.


Your deja-vu is giving me deja-vu. :um



irishK said:


> I'd really like to do some go-karting


Go-karts are too slow - they need to take the governors off! :wife


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm, I think it's broken. I need x-ray vision. And a beer.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love Super Mario Galaxy 2!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

What's this chick doing, messaging me 1 entire month after I last sent her a message..... WHAT!!!!! Of course I'm going to message her back!

Also I've gone commando alot lately, it's become like a dirty little habit of mine


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^It's better than getting a warning. If it is red boldface, it was me.


I was joking! what really got me excited was seeing that you both had a look! At my profile that is.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It'll take time...I'll get there one day, I know it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> It'll take time...I'll get there one day, I know it.


Best attitude Berry!!!
-----

**** my back


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

This song kills me but I love it anyway... I hate when people ruin songs for life


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

At least I'm not Mel Gibson.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate moving. So. Bloody. Much.

And yet, I'm still awake :S


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My eyes feel like they're gonna bleed
Dried up and bulging out my skull
My mouth is dry
My face is numb
#$%#$% up and spun out in my room

On my own... here we go

-Brain Stew by Green Day.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

To err is human, to arr is pirate.

No fun threads in New Posts list. Help!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot, really.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

you're welcome. :>


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Whereeeeeeeeeee did allll the fun goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to work!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd really love to know what has gone on here behind the scenes. who met who, who hooked up with whom, what happened where..... who's zoomin what.....


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trouble always seems to find,
a way to live inside my mind
My haunted head and me remain alone

Underneath my masquerade
a simple man who's so afraid
i tried to find a light to guide me home.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I needed a pick me up:








lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn you Effexor and the wild dreams you make me have:blank


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I had the money to go see a movie. It's been too long since I've been to the theater.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn you Space Invaders. Will you ever give me a break?

My sister's cat loves to sit on my back/neck, forcing me to hunch over uncomfortably. And then he attacks and bites me. And yet I feel honoured that he chose my back. Cats are so manipulative.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> One of my cousins just defriended me on Facebook. :roll


My cousin is now included in my friends list again. :con Should I place her on my ignore list out of spite?

Did I just quote myself? You betcha! 

PS I'm desperate for attention.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm normally not judge-mental. I believe everyone is beautiful in their own way.
But some girls just should not walk down-town wearing an outfit that a belly-dancer would wear, when the circumference of your stomach is 50+ inches around. I admire your "I like what I look like" attitude, but my eyes can't unsee what they just saw.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

First day off since started work but every step is painful. I really am an old man  xD.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pixies and pineapples!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wonder how many people can see me....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


>


Not allowed!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Not allowed!!!!!!


lol

ok fine, i'll replace it with :blank or :|


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish I could re-awaken the connection and friendship between myself and one of the few friends I still have... I wish I could let him know how much it matters to me that he is still in contact with me at all, and that he still has belief left in me and my musical abilities, even though I can never get myself to initiate contact with him. How do I change something like this? It feels like the most impossible task ever to contact him and ask him to do something with me etc. Why must I be such a coward? Why can't I do these things....


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Aw man it's hot today. It feels good.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I'm getting better


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


>


:squeeze feel better


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ok so i put permanently banned as my status for a joke, and it turns out the word banned is censored!?? is it against the rules to talk about that now? :/


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

boom de yada ~ boom de yada ~ boom de yada ~ boom de yada ~


----------



## Richard Miles (Feb 26, 2010)

hmm what goes with these shoes?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The whole of SAS took their bitter pill today. o.0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> The whole of SAS took their bitter pill today. o.0


Six warnings and three infractions issued today. :no


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The cat at the nursing home is on the contraceptive pill....when I was told this I thought she said it was for constipation...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Its 1979.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Why are people's avatars disappearing?
Yours,
Lost in SAS


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Apparantly I'm a troll.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

He's walking around like a lost soul, unable to find a place where he feels welcome or safe. He trusts no one.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

"life's a ***** and she's back in heat"


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i miss u more everyday =/


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The air conditioner in my apartment makes a really odd noise when it first starts up.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

This world will never be easy for me to live in, but that doesn't mean it can't be fufilling.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Today I thought something REALLY weird.

If anyone ever tells me I have a small penis, I'll just say "Yeah, I get it from my mother", Just to see how they react.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why does milk taste better in a glass instead of a plastic cup? Or am I just weird and it's in my head.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Why does milk taste better in a glass instead of a plastic cup? Or am I just weird and it's in my head.


 Its in your mouth.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Its in your mouth.











I see what you did there


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I hate myself and I hate that stupid Arizona law.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:squeeze

I'm always wrong... about everything.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i guess i'll go eat worms.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

fingertips said:


> i guess i'll go eat worms.


Chuck 'em on a frying pan with an egg and pretend they are _brown_ white bait yea? :high5!

-------

I'm feeling mildly situationally constipated.
Staying logged onto SAS chat makes me feel like I'm connected socially, even though I don't talk on there. ****ing pathetic.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm glad I made a good friend off this site


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm glad I made a good friend off this site


So whos your friend hey? Dont know how they put up with you :lol
*secretly jealous* :teeth


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> So whos your friend hey? Dont know how they put up with you :lol
> *secretly jealous* :teeth


It's private, but maybe I should have put "two" friends, I forgot you tend to get jealous


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> It's private, but maybe I should have put "two" friends, I forgot you tend to get jealous


:lol you know me so well. Friend


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> :lol you know me so well. Friend


Don't think too much of it, I'm just a friend collector, seems I've got Australia knocked off my list of international friends now


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Don't think too much of it, I'm just a friend collector, seems I've got Australia knocked off my list of international friends now


Im just collecting nomes for my garden. You mentioned you get drunk and pass out on the grass... I think you will fit right in


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Today I thought something REALLY weird.
> 
> If anyone ever tells me I have a small penis, I'll just say "Yeah, I get it from my mother", Just to see how they react.


Heh. :b



MindOverMood said:


> Why does milk taste better in a glass instead of a plastic cup? Or am I just weird and it's in my head.


I think plastic slightly changes the taste of things, I have nothing to back that up other than experince. Coke has always tasted better when they give it to you in the glass bottles rather than plastic, I couldn't tell you why though. I'm sure I just repeated myself but nevermind.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Im just collecting nomes for my garden. You mentioned you get drunk and pass out on the grass... I think you will fit right in


Sounds awesome, I'm opposed to wearing any type of pointed hat though, and I can't grow a beard to save my life, let alone a white one. Do those conditions seem reasonable to you? Yes, No, You'll consider it after a few pints of ale?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm smitten with someone I know I have almost nothing in common with...but that's kinda why I'm smitten in the first place. And we've never spoken to each other, not even on the internet. I keep composing messages to send on Facebook but then I erase them and log out. Whyyyyyy?? I have nothing to lose.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I'm smitten with someone I know I have almost nothing in common with...but that's kinda why I'm smitten in the first place. And we've never spoken to each other, not even on the internet. I keep composing messages to send on Facebook but then I erase them and log out. Whyyyyyy?? I have nothing to lose.


Wish I could tell you why or what you could do, but I did a similar thing once. When I was 16 I added a boy from school on myspace because I was interested in him, which made me anxious enough. I never got around to actually composing anything, so you've gone farther than I have. :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i just don't get it. It makes no sense :/

--------------

and secondly, im pretty sure the tag on this thread "puffin on your whale" is my quote?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I want fairy lights! So perdy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, here's something that has always puzzled me. I'm sure I've asked about this before, but still, it really roasts my rump. Still.

Ok, the guy is standing there in fishnet stockings and platform heels. He's wrapped in aluminum (aluminium) foil, and his hair is dippity doo'd into a question mark. His thighs are nowhere as near as attractive. he has the nerve to stand there like that and tell Frank his mission is a failure (failure?? the guy made a human being!) and his lifestyle's too extreme. 

i don't get it. i really don't.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's just a step to the left....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's a jump to the left....

and then a step to the ri - i - i - i - ight......


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Sounds awesome, I'm opposed to wearing any type of pointed hat though, and I can't grow a beard to save my life, let alone a white one. Do those conditions seem reasonable to you? Yes, No, You'll consider it after a few pints of ale?


We will work it out in the pub :yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> it's a jump to the left....
> 
> and then a step to the ri - i - i - i - ight......


I was wrong and you were right.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's ok. just put your hands on your hips.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Going out today. Just out. It's a great weather outside and I have to get out there. Right now it would be so good to have a friend to go do something with.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Ftsftsftsftsftsffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

But I do not WANT to go to work.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^but the frogs miss you..



GnR said:


> This world will never be easy for me to live in, but that doesn't mean it can't be fufilling.


 I've also come to that realization recently.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm kind of jealous of females because they have so many more fashion options compared to males. Maybe a tailor-made suit would make me feel better.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

GnR said:


> This world will never be easy for me to live in, but that doesn't mean it can't be fufilling.


wonderful realization! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~

it is so hot. so so very obscenely grotesquely insanely disgustingly hot.

dew point. 71 degrees. this is Chicago, not the tropics, so go away dew point!

ugh.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

What an absolutely gorgeous day!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous day!


Lies! LIES!!!!!! :teeth


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

The more I learn about DMT the more fascinated I become.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ewwwww....meat wedding cake....grossssss. uke


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Lies! LIES!!!!!! :teeth


:sus :lol Maybe not where you live but down here in Georgia its breathtaking.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Ewwwww....meat wedding cake....grossssss. uke


:wtf


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> :wtf


My sister's watching this show (don't know what it's called) but this couple had a meat cake for their wedding. Meat with mashed potatoes...as a cake...and they ate it...yes.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> My sister's watching this show (don't know what it's called) but this couple had a meat cake for their wedding. Meat with mashed potatoes...as a cake...and they ate it...yes.


I feel sorry for the guests. :no I'm glad I'm not in that wedding! :lol


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I need to quit smoking, but i'm probably not going to.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

If I need to stop 'trolling,' I guess I have to stop posting altogether.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i learned a new word today: merkin (probably NSFW)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i learned a new word today: merkin (probably NSFW)


Is it safe to look at if I'm sitting on my couch by myself eating a block of cheese?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:lol sure


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

attack of the killer merkins


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I made a cheese cake (beets a meat wedding cake any day) but if I never post on here again you guys will know why...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> I made a cheese cake (beets a meat wedding cake any day) but if I never post on here again you guys will know why...


_*Mmmmm.*_ Cheesecake. :yes


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Today I thought something REALLY weird.
> 
> If anyone ever tells me I have a small penis, I'll just say "Yeah, I get it from my mother", Just to see how they react.


 Thinking about this today I've realized it wouldn't be an even stranger response to someone saying I have a large penis.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am a warden of a frog prison. And like most wardens, my prisoners spend 90% of their day thinking of ways to piss me off. Prisoner 48A almost freaking broke my ipod today.

I'm pretty sure prisoner 47A is building a shank to use against me. I can't find it in her tank but I know she's hiding it somewhere.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I am a warden of a frog prison. And like most wardens, my prisoners spend 90% of their day thinking of ways to piss me off. Prisoner 48A almost freaking broke my ipod today.
> 
> I'm pretty sure prisoner 47A is building a shank to use against me. I can't find it in her tank but I know she's hiding it somewhere.


I wrote a smartass comment to this since I watched Shutter Island last night but then I realised I would be spoiling the movie for anyone who has not seen it.

And so I sit here disappointed.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Just had a profound moment of clarity. Please God, make it last this time. Just for one more day.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

kos said:


> Just had a profound moment of clarity. Please God, make it last this time. Just for one more day.


Rofl spread the wisdom please!!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Dear Canada,

Your obnoxious tourism ads are giving me a headache. They do not make me want to visit. Ever.

Sincerely,

Concerned Uncanadian

I couldn't find the ads themselves, but I found this hilarious parody of them...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Dear Canada,
> 
> Your obnoxious tourism ads are giving me a headache. They do not make me want to visit. Ever.
> 
> ...


Noooo. Canada is great. Check out my eight zillion picture threads I have of Canadian landscapes. Then come visit!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Canada is only the greatest country on planet earth. Come on, every one knows that. It's a fact. It's science. And you can not argue with science. Ever.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

These earphones don't do the music justice...don't even come close.

Come on, August!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> I wrote a smartass comment to this since I watched Shutter Island last night but then I realised I would be spoiling the movie for anyone who has not seen it.
> 
> And so I sit here disappointed.


I haven't seen the movie so thank you.

But I am sure, so very sure, it was wonderfully smart-assy.

I also like how everyone is unconcerned that I am going to be SHANKED BY AN ANGRY FROG.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I liked Shutter Island, just because Leo is one of my top 3 fave actors of all time. 
I can't wait to see Inception...at home...alone...on an illegal movie upload link site.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Noooo. Canada is great. Check out my eight zillion picture threads I have of Canadian landscapes. Then come visit!


Your photos are lovely! When I see your photos I want to go to Canada. When I see the commercials I seek out the remote control. You show off the lovely country quite well.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> SHANKED BY AN ANGRY FROG.




^ concerned face. srsface.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CandySays said:


> I wish I knew the secret recipe for a painless death and could actually follow through already, [email protected]


Why not instead wish you had the secret recipe for an enjoyable life? Then you'll be focusing on the positives. Don't be negative, it's a lazy way to be. You're going to die when you die and until then, try to keep finding reasons to live.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why are you still up? I'm trying to get it _oooooooonnn_. Go to bed! Isn't it...not even 10PM yet...nevermind. :teeth


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ concerned face. srsface.


Finally! Someone cares! Thank you!

With your support I feel ready to put on my warden outfit tomorrow - otherwise known as a lab coat - and scare that frog straight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't believe how much I've given up. The hole I've dug is really a lot deeper than I thought. But hey, I'm still not Mel Gibson.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Why are you still up? I'm trying to get it _oooooooonnn_. Go to bed! Isn't it...not even 10PM yet...nevermind. :teeth


Forget that. I'm not trying to get it on anymore...shoulda known better than to start a stupid fight with me. Now I'm not in the mood! You sleep by your lonesome, sir, sleep by your lonesome.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like I know too much about someone I don't know.

Anyways, I hope that elderly couple is okay


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Who am I kidding. I can't stay away from here. Someone just pull the plug already. I need to learn moderation. I am an all or nothing person. Go big or go home. Addiction or abstinence. I either stay here and post my heart out or leave forever.

Actually, I'm glad to be busy the next while and then going on a short vacation, so maybe that will help me gain some semblance of moderation with this place.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Moe is actually staying on my bed, let's hope he falls asleep..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

My nephew is growing up into a fine young man. His girlfriend is sweet and I'm glad she's part of the family. His friend, who is also part of the family, was pleasant today and actually talked to me...he's a good kid. I had an excellent email conversation with Sis today. I love my family and am grateful they are part of my life.

Dogs are cute.

So are cats.

And I like chocolate.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll love ya, Tommorrow..... It's Only A Day AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't you just love it when people reply to others' messages but not yours? :um


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Don't you just love it when people reply to others' messages but not yours? :um


Sorry, but I told you before, not interested....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Sorry, but I told you before, not interested....


You cheeky git. Anyway I'm not talking to you. 

Seriously, it really bothers me. When someone replies to everyone else and ignores _my_ message, it makes me feel like I must have done something really terrible to upset them. Even when I know I haven't.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish someone would kill me.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> You cheeky git. Anyway I'm not talking to you.
> 
> Seriously, it really bothers me. When someone replies to everyone else and ignores _my_ message, it makes me feel like I must have done something really terrible to upset them. Even when I know I haven't.


Haha sorry bout that my smugness is very high today, but I hear you on that. Sometimes people just get overwhelmed with messages that they forget the most important ones sometimes. Hopefully they reply to you very soon


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Haha sorry bout that my smugness is very high today, but I hear you on that. *Sometimes people just get overwhelmed with messages that they forget the most important ones sometimes.* Hopefully they reply to you very soon


Or they selectively ignore people they don't like? My brain is annoying me today. :no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Don't you just love it when people reply to others' messages but not yours? :um


Who is it? I'll kill them.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Didnt you just get out of juvi for bashing up that guy who didnt use the right punctuation.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Who is it? I'll kill them.


:lol Maybe I'll just leave them another message saying 'I'll set Berry on you'. Ok, I feel bad talking about this person so much. *zips mouth*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I borked my slipper.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Don't you just love it when people reply to others' messages but not yours? :um


Send them to me so that i can grill them about their intentions towards my daughter. whilst holding a bat.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"hey you guys, stop waxing the bannisters and let's see some graft around here"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Tomorrow, Tomorrow, I'll love ya, Tommorrow..... It's Only A Day AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


Your purple spandex capezios, Sir?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, in the last hour you have.....eaten a bowl of cereal while hiding in the kitchen. Then, you went around making tea and coffee for everyone, which took you another half hour. 

that's right, no one noticed.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Send them to me so that i can grill them about their intentions towards my daughter. whilst holding a bat.


:teeth I love having a mum who kicks arse.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey, it's just regular little fruit bat, but I'll do my best.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> ^ hey, it's just regular little fruit bat, but I'll do my best.


He says "not on my watch"


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aw. he's cute. but tough as nails.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Aw, I love bats! Don't hurt the bat!!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Creepy creepy guys everywhere.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Page 1984, my birth year. Woo?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Woo :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, time to get the **** away from the computer and get on with job applications. Ohhhhhh but it's so boooooooooorrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiinnnnggggggggggg. Eurgh. Right. Here I go.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you're looking for another job? When did this get decided without me? (only joking) good luck and get busy!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Yes mum, I'm moving to a new city! Thus a job in the new location is required, unless I want to commute to my current crap job every single day. Which I do not.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I finally got you out of the house. Now I can start spending your inheritance on dancing cabana boys and bacardi breezers. and gold spandex jumpsuits to wear to the Caribbean.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

you can call me a carebear all you want, but your gank failed. You lose, mister pirate.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I want a burger. And a beer. Preferably at the same time.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


I'll offer him my *** !

and those roses came from the neighbour's garden. or the gas station. the chick across the street has some in her window just like em.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Meatloaf said:


> BOY: On a hot summer night would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?
> GIRL: Will he offer me his mouth?
> 
> BOY: Yes
> ...


Obviously not a fan of Meatloaf.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Finally! Someone cares! Thank you!
> 
> With your support I feel ready to put on my warden outfit tomorrow - otherwise known as a lab coat - and scare that frog straight.


Welcome.

I wear a lab coat (lab_cape,_ because apparently their XS size is your average LARGE) a lot of the time at work. As visually unappealing as this is, 190 degree liquids do not mix with my clothes...or my skin. That, and I'm not trying to appeal to anyone there. Embrace the labcape! Show that frog who's in charge here!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Should I call should I call should I call? I'm so lazy . Maybe if it weren't so HOT in here...but I'm not holding anyone accountable for that *cough*father*cough*. Gotta hate those seasonal allergies.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Go back to texas.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ K I will. And it's not because you told me to.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Iced coffee and this forum is not a good combo.
I tend to want to reply to every post on here.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I just saw a school bus. I hated those daysssssssssss
Mannnnnnnn
but in this weird ironic way, it seems like it could be fun again now. 
Long 2 hour crazy convosssssss


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My sister is on her way home from Newfoundland and will be home tomorrow night.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Creepy creepy guys everywhere.


You rang??:b

Back from your trip?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I am back from Montreal beetches.


*This is random but do you know of Jon Lajoie ? He's from Canada and I LOVE his commercials, songs and stand up. Cracks me up. In fact, he's supposed to come around where I live in November and if that is still happening I want to go see him. This is one of the only videos I can post that doesn't have curses. He's awesome.* :yes


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

The Google logo is so pretty today.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i am just the worst


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Moe is actually staying on my bed, let's hope he falls asleep..


This made me picture you in lying in bed with Moe Szyslak from the Simpsons for some reason. In a post-coital, cigarette smoking "soo... was it good for you?" kind of way...

My mind is very weird.

Even weirder now that I'm trying to picture part real part cartoon half breed babies.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *This is random but do you know of Jon Lajoie ? He's from Canada and I LOVE his commercials, songs and stand up. Cracks me up. In fact, he's supposed to come around where I live in November and if that is still happening I want to go see him. This is one of the only videos I can post that doesn't have curses. He's awesome.* :yes


He cracks me up everytime, thanks coconut holder


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> *This is random but do you know of Jon Lajoie ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I happen to be listening to his Genitalia song today (It was the Post a pic of your socks thread that started it!) That Dating Interview tape is hilarious, but hits awfully close to home lol.*


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

A smile is the most beautiful thing in the world.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A MAN commented my blog today telling me how women only care about money. HAR HAR TRASHED!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My laziness just surprised me.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best." — Marilyn Monroe


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I really gotta go to bed now:blank, goodnight SAS.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> The work day just isn't the same if I'm not browsing this site on my phone when I'm supposed to be working.


Hey Crash I thought you retired?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have saved my parent's carpet from being pooped on TWICE today. The second time I was a little late. I cleaned it. Then I had dinner. Then some people tell me I'm not cut out for vet nursing. Ha.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I have saved my parent's carpet from being pooped on TWICE today. The second time I was a little late. I cleaned it. Then I had dinner. Then some people tell me I'm not cut out for vet nursing. Ha.


Quit pooing on the carpet you :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> Mhm, I did. But I'm back. I'm trying to be the Brett Favre of SAS. So far everything's going according to plan.


You were just holding out for that 14 million dollar raise, I see that definitely worked out for ya :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, Moe has been engulfed by the bean bag. xD


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I love being my son's mom!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Haha, Moe has been engulfed by the bean bag. xD


How is ol moe?



caflme said:


> I love being my son's mom!


You seem to have such an amazing relationship with him!!! Fantastic


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> I love being my son's mom!


aw! that's great!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, now, I would not wish real harm on anyone. however, you are ill now. all I can say is what goes around comes around. perhaps, maybe, in some way, had you not done what you did back then, this would not be happening to you now. That's all I have to say.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I really gotta go to bed now:blank, goodnight SAS.


I didn't fall asleep until an hour and a half later. Now I want to lay back down:idea


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Yesterday I got sunburned and today it's painful as a mofo. Stupid, I know. :bah


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm watching "Nazi America: A Secret History" on the History channel. :um


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Apparently there is such a thing as "too high", and it's not as fun you'd think it would be.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My mom is as sweet as peaches. I wish I could be a sweeter daughter.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

New provider, satellite for our tv, new DVR, and new cable company for our internet service as well. Oh! And we are going to cut off our land line phone and just use cell phones. New school for older child and new home school charter school for younger one.
Lots of changes...
Breathe...


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> My mom is as sweet as peaches. I wish I could be a sweeter daughter.


Awwww!!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh hell I don't know what movie is on but it's brutal. I'm too lazy to find the remote though. I shall just to see what awful movie this is. Hamlet 2.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

jimmydeansretartedcousin said:


> he cracks me up everytime, thanks coconut holder


*yw !! *


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Leonardess is gone again .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

mind_games said:


> I happen to be listening to his Genitalia song today (It was the Post a pic of your socks thread that started it!) That Dating Interview tape is hilarious, but hits awfully close to home lol.


*E = MC Vagina or a different one?*
*He has so many funny songs/commercials.*
*Yeah, I know this one can be close to home, so can Normal Everyday Guy, especially when he says, "I get nervous in social situations, M....F.....er. But it makes me be able to have a sense of humour about it. *
*Sorry if that dating tape made anyone uncomfortable.*

*My favorite is his commercial called "Not giving a F..."*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I suggest all Jon Lajoie lovers find a way to watch the TV show "The League". If you don't have the FX channel, you can download it. Very funny...


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I kind of want to do every conceivable thing that I know my d!ckhead older brother would _not _like me to do.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I suggest all Jon Lajoie lovers find a way to watch the TV show "The League". If you don't have the FX channel, you can download it. Very funny...


*Yes, I do love him, I've been "following" him on Twitter & Facebook and he said they are filming the next season right now, which is probably why he will not be doing stand-up around here until Novemeber. I would like to watch that to see what it's like. *
*What time does it come on ?? What day ?? *

*I have most of his songs downloaded from ITunes. *

*I am going to see Jim Breuer live in early August. Really excited about that, his comedy is awesome also. He has done interviews with Metallica that are funny and has some really funny stand ups you can watch on youtube. I'm going to be able to get a picture with him, I'm so excited. I'll need a few drinks while I'm there !! You know, SA . . . and all . . . *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Here's the first part of one of his Metallica Interviews :*


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

pita said:


> Apparently there is such a thing as "too high", and it's not as fun you'd think it would be.


So true. I threw out my hash stash today. And pipe. I tend to take the whole "smoke em if you got em" thing a little too seriously lol :cig.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

OregonMommy said:


> Leonardess is gone again .


What? I thought she had been banned from ever leaving the site again!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

My back hurts.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Urgh. I was leaving work (early!) after a really good day and then leaving the building ran into this girl I used to work with who is beautiful, super smart, super nice, and is getting married next week and is like twenty times better than me at everything imaginable.

She was super lovely to talk with, as always, but now I'm all grumbly and depressed. I really wish seeing other people succeed didn't make me jealous. But it really, really does.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sometimes I say the darnedest things. fml lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> How is ol moe?


He licked his food bowl this morning and then ran away. Still not so good I guess.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Anticipating this to be the most awesome thing to happen and it's just not. There goes one more failed attempt at happiness.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^long time no post? welcome back


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> Anticipating this to be the most awesome thing to happen and it's just not. There goes one more failed attempt at happiness.


I'm sorry whatever it was didn't meet your expectations :squeeze. Welcome back though!

-----------
Is it bad to say you envy someone? It seems bad to say you're jealous of someone, but what about envy? To me it's just another way of saying I admire a quality in that someone, but is it bad to say it in the form of 'I envy your <insert admirable quality here>.'?


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, this has been one crazy week.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

irishK said:


> And then she was gone. The end.


If this is what i think you mean..im really sorry K. Time will heel your broken heart. :hug


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't do drugs, kids. I really ****ed my brain up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Is it bad to say you envy someone? It seems bad to say you're jealous of someone, but what about envy? To me it's just another way of saying I admire a quality in that someone, but is it bad to say it in the form of 'I envy your amazing pulling skills, Berry. Teach Me!'


You don't say?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You have got to stop reading my mind Berry. :b


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Aw, the horse is afraid of shiny things... Poor guy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

irishK said:


> And then she was gone. The end.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amazing....after 19 years, the majority of these people are still famous.

VAGUE!

Vanna White, Ed McMahon,
Nicolette Sher-i-dan
Mary Hart, Chuck Woolery
..are as vague as they can be
Brooke Shields, Dawber Pam,
Personality of SPAM.
Christie Brinkley, Brosnan Pierce
Bland and boring, something fierce
Wilson Phillips love to sing and
wreck the cover of a magazine
Daniel Quayle's brain is gone
Debbie Gibson gives good yawn
Kelly LeBrock thinks she's great
she's just cold boogers on a paper plate
Why they're famous, we don't know, but
Paula Abdul's gotta go
Ladies with no point of view
Fellas who don't have a clue
If they're stars, then you can do it....
Just be vague, there's nothing to it...
Vague VAGUE! vague

:haha :haha :haha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey now. Vanna White works hard for her money.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am hungry. Do not want pumpkin puke soup for dinner.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am hungry. Do not want pumpkin puke soup for dinner.


Oh that sounds so good too! Pray tell why?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Beans and wieners ftmfw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Amazing....after 19 years, the majority of these people are still famous.
> 
> VAGUE!
> 
> ...


I forgot the YouTube clip!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

what happened to that thread about wolf boots and the wild and melancholic lieutenant dunbar? i know it was spam but that had to be the funniest thing ever read on here. that was one spam thread that shouldnt have been deleted.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> Oh that sounds so good too! Pray tell why?


My mum does make good pumpkin soup, as far as pumpkin soup goes. I'm just not a huge fan of it myself.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> My mum does make good pumpkin soup, as far as pumpkin soup goes. I'm just not a huge fan of it myself.


I've never had it before as a soup. Pumpkin itself needs butter and flavoring pretty much like most squash it kind of seems, can be bland without it. You like pumpkin pie though right? I wonder if you can make it like a pie, the soup, with a little cinnamon and nutmeg I think it goes, some like sugar, or graham crackers in the soup. Ah, I been off all sugars for over a month, even mostly fruit, my fantasies are running away with me LOL


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, I know what you mean with sugar. xD I haven't ever had pumpkin pie, it isn't very big down here, I guess.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^Alot of people say its one of their favorite pies. It tastes sweet and healthy tasting to some people, like myself. Would like to make pumpkin soup though sometime that I've never had either, that's not big here XD


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I woke up this morning and noticed my chinchilla looking ill, i hope she doesn't die on me now! :cry She was fine yesterday :afr


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

i fail so bad at life...i think the only thing i'm good at, is failing.

and why was there a dead wasp/bee covered in dust in front of my monitor this morning?!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yay, Strangers with Candy premieres on Logo on July 20th!!-and RuPaul's Drag U premieres the day before! I can't wait!


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

Foreheads are better than none!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I almost got my *** kicked by a cop the other day. He was being a *jerk*.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> I almost got my *** kicked by a cop the other day. He was being a *jerk*.


INFRACTION!!! 

Reason: Innapropriate Language

sorry lol :b


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> INFRACTION!!!
> 
> Reason: Innapropriate Language
> 
> sorry lol :b


lol :no


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

lol who put this?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My heart believes I'm awesome but my brain doesn't. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I just gave into an uncontrollable urge to go outside in the downpour... and it was glorious. Unfortunately, the fear of being electrocuted to death by lightning brought an end to it quickly. :shock


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP chinny, i love you.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shes tempting man i canT refuse her
she make me go hard so hard...medusa


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> RIP chinny, i love you.


:sigh

RIP Chin Chinnery


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I will start looking for a job.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Why did I think going to the mall would be a good idea?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I lose electricity for 15 minutes and i go nuts. What would i do if it was for a full day? But then, watching the walls for 15 minutes isn't very fun either.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> RIP chinny, i love you.


Aww sorry. Hope you are feeling ok!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I forgot the YouTube clip!





inna sense said:


> shes tempting man i canT refuse her
> she make me go hard so hard...medusa


Medusa: Dare to Be Truthful :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Why did I think going to the mall would be a good idea?


Why wasn't it a good idea? It seems like a good idea!

I should clean tomorrow.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bow chica bow bow....ba BOW WOW


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oh gosh, i just been made a fool of. He's saying (about me), "oh she was on the laptop typing away, and then stopped when she saw me"... then he said, "No, keep playing, don't mind me." then later (to other people), "Yeah, she's scared of me" Ackk!! I don't care. I just gonna play.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I really miss havin' someone in my life that cares... someone to take the pain away.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the word daughter needs to be changed to planit


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A family dinner tonight revealed that _both_ of my grandfathers have started to hand out plastic bags to dog owners who don't pick up their dogs' business. They do it real sly-like. "Excuse me," they say, "You seem to have forgotten your plastic bag. Not to worry! I have several."

Apparently, this kind of behaviour has resulted in only one of my grandpas getting into a fight. A real fight. With slapping and stuff.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Loneliness is killing me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> RIP chinny, i love you.


 I'm sorry.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

i be rollin......riding......oh so fly i be so so high
no i can't lie, no i won't lie, don't let a day go by without getting high 


im hired for the job?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope he knows how lucky he is.
On second thought, no I don't.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perseverance is a useless tool
Just a patron on a ship of fools
Feigning interest in the cast and crew
Why you've broken every single rule

There's a burner set on high
And a yearning undefined
Now it's time to do or die
It's social suicide


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

pita said:


> A family dinner tonight revealed that _both_ of my grandfathers have started to hand out plastic bags to dog owners who don't pick up their dogs' business. They do it real sly-like. "Excuse me," they say, "You seem to have forgotten your plastic bag. Not to worry! I have several."
> 
> Apparently, this kind of behaviour has resulted in only one of my grandpas getting into a fight. A real fight. With slapping and stuff.


:duelGo grandpa! :clap Go grandpa! :boogie Go!


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Dopamine FTW!!!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm off to Savannah!  :boogie


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I need to stop listening to rap for a little while. It gets me all amped up. Then comes the paranoia.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

T_T

I want to feel this way about someone.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ i wish i was that someone...this your song kuMA!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Movie, Eve Online, or Resident Evil 3? Life sure gives you some hard choices sometimes.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm going to be 24 next month!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It should be a good day today but so far it hasn't gone in that direction.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want someone else to go to the mall and buy a smoothie and bring it to me. :yes


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Weather is good and everyone is outside and enjoying summer, well not everyone, people with major depression can't take a holiday from depression.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I want to be controversial, therefore I say that:

MEN'S BRAINS ARE OVERRATED. MALES ARE ONLY GOOD FOR SEX, SPORTS, BEER, GADGETS, ETC.

I say this as a sexist male man.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^Okay, this has been up for three hours. Where's my infraction?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^ you gotta cagefight someone in order get one... Wanna fight??!!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm about to start a ghost tour in Savannah. :afr


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> ^^ you gotta cagefight someone in order get one... Wanna fight??!!


Oh yes, I do. I miss being a member of _SAS Fight Club._


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would tell you my thought but I'd have to kill you... muahahaha


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I walk over to fill my prescription. The pharmacy area is closed in the store to my dismay, but I feel stupid leaving with nothing, so I get two boxes of waffles. I'm in the express lane but there's an old lady who has to count her pennies and some crazy woman who decides to sign up for a card and has to fill out a sheet. Oh man. At least I do like me some waffles.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Is there a single person out there that could love me for me?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

My cat runs in her sleep. And snores a little. 

And she is cuddly.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had dinner with a old friend tonight who was talking loudly about how she has like, really bad anxiety. It gave her an eye twitch and everything. And thus made her life miserable.

Grr.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

You are awesome.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sda0 said:


> You are awesome.


Nice. Thank you. Now I gotta add you to my list of people who think I am awesome.

1)Mom
2)sda0


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Gotta wake up in less than three hours now!:no


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Straw hats, shorts, gladiator sandals and yellow posicles..my summer is complete.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This guy asked where Banana Beach was...I didn't know a beach like that exists...I now know where my next trip to is at!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It's time to run run run run. I can't run or walk. It's all me this time, sugars not included, everyone run. Aghh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Menstrual cramps suck. But at least I get to lie in bed and watch Arrested Development without feeling guilty about not going outside.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

noooooo, don't give me this long-*** response, please, I just got up the courage to open this message, I

*
Edit: *

yay, it wasn't bad!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Woke up filled with huge adrenaline. I feel the need to do something fast and reckless today. Crap I already feel a speeding ticket coming on.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Anyone wanna hang out? I'm doing laundry... it's totally a blast, I swearz. Act now and I'll even let you clean the lint trap!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

amoeba said:


> Anyone wanna hang out? I'm doing laundry... it's totally a blast, I swearz. Act now and I'll even let you clean the lint trap!


*chuckles* Yay!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

How do you know when you've made it in this world?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> *chuckles* Yay!


Hey, do I spy a volunteer?!

I sure hope you know how to fold t-shirts!! :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Was embarrassing today. The dental hygienest took my bp and commented on how my pulse was so high. I ended up telling her about my issues :doh lol


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't believe I just bought a live chicken


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I can't believe I just bought a live chicken


For eggs, or for dinner? :eek


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> I can't believe I just bought a live chicken


But have you learned how to kill it yet? You're gonna love that part.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I wish I could trust in love and soulmates like before.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I feel pretty lame when I talk about my muscles to my family. I'm not really trying to brag or rub it in their faces, I just feel like I have nothing else to show for the last few years.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Damit I just lost my nose stud...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> I feel pretty lame when I talk about my muscles to my family. I'm not really trying to brag or rub it in their faces, I just feel like I have nothing else to show for the last few years.


That is something to be proud of, takes hard work to get muscles and maintain them.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

tutliputli said:


>


This picture made my day. That it has no explanation, and that no one commented on it made it even better.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I want to drive cross country and make no plans and go right now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That was very anxiety provoking. I was doing my laundry and some new guy that moved in here was about to take my laundry out and put it in the dryer. Once he saw me he stood there while I was putting my stuff in the dryer and was making small talk. I'm not sure what it was about him, but he kind of creeped me out.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

amoeba said:


> Anyone wanna hang out? I'm doing laundry... it's totally a blast, I swearz. Act now and I'll even let you clean the lint trap!


I actually enjoy cleaning out the lint trap. It's like me: 1, lint: ZERO. Haha you linty motha uckers. I need a life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm moving as soon as summer cools off. I don't want to have to. But I'm drawing the line.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *This is random but do you know of Jon Lajoie ? He's from Canada and I LOVE his commercials, songs and stand up. Cracks me up. In fact, he's supposed to come around where I live in November and if that is still happening I want to go see him. This is one of the only videos I can post that doesn't have curses. He's awesome.* :yes


lol isnt that taco from "the league"?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

irishK said:


> I want to drive cross country and make no plans and go right now.


I've always wanted to do this too. Too bad it was so much more feasible when gas was under a dollar a gallon. Le sigh.

------

Just call me Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

mind_games said:


> I actually enjoy cleaning out the lint trap. It's like me: 1, lint: ZERO. Haha you linty motha uckers. I need a life.


Hey, see? You totally should have been here earlier. Oh, the fun we would have had.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

d'oh, I'm not gonna do well on the placement test. :troll


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

headline of the day: Classical Greek statue poses topless covered only with a white drape around bottom! Are topless statues the cause of the fall of Greece?


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

this scene reminds me a lot of the classic "i need to settle for an ugly/boring girl" type threads here on sas.

a common case of costanzaitis, if you will.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just say Toy Story 3 and cried like a lost little girl. Two separate times. Damn you Tom Hanks and your sad little plastic eyes.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

irishK said:


> OK- you're cramping my plans now  I don't use words like 'feasible'. That's too much planning already lol. Maybe I'll get my class 6 and take a bike. isn't it like $18 to fill?
> 
> ***
> 
> I smell like a campfire and I like it. What is it about a fire that is so calming...


I nearly had the chance to do a 2000km (1200 mi) trip from Melbourne to Brisbane on a near new 2009 CBR1000. Was going to fly to melbourne and ride it home for a friend. Kinda pissed that he has changed his plans :lol but it is his bike. Nothing like a long road trip.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Life is so damn complicated! Everyone says if there is a will there is a way... Im not so sure if I belive that so much... I may have to sell a limb to pay for school! Haha


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

matty said:


> I nearly had the chance to do a 2000km (1200 mi) trip from Melbourne to Brisbane on a near new 2009 CBR1000. Was going to fly to melbourne and ride it home for a friend. Kinda pissed that he has changed his plans :lol but it is his bike. Nothing like a long road trip.


Have you watched the Long Way Round or Long Way Down, Ewan McGregor and Charley Boorman? It is my favourite.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope but I really want to. Must remember to watch them. I know my brother has them. 

I hope he is on something a bit more forgiving then a supersport bike. Well done to him


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

amoeba said:


> Hey, see? You totally should have been here earlier. Oh, the fun we would have had.


Some day, the lint will return. And I'll be waiting. <shakes fist> <Eastwood stare>


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> But have you learned how to kill it yet? You're gonna love that part.


No I bought it as a pet.....
Haha I'm trying out different animals.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Some day, the lint will return. And I'll be waiting. <shakes fist> <Eastwood stare>


You can clean out my lint instead....and that's not a freaking innuendo, perve.

I said I'd stay away from SAS and I've lasted a day. I can't get my hour back. :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who enjoyed cleaning the lint trap from the dryer. I feel so productive when I do, and I always think about my mom being proud of me for finally doing my own laundry.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You can clean out my lint instead....and that's not a freaking innuendo, perve...


The only lint trap I know of on the human body is the belly button; hardly pervy. Unless _you_ possess other lint traps. In which case, I don't wanna know. 

:b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Life really is a roller-coaster ride isn't it.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I like caffeine pills.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't be so self-indulgent.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn, my heart is really racing now.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I love you


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

That was a nice recovery. Go my immune system!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It's a lost cause.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

That was a good pepper steak


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

the cheat said:


> I thought I was the only one who enjoyed cleaning the lint trap from the dryer. I feel so productive when I do, and I always think about my mom being proud of me for finally doing my own laundry.


:high5!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel bad for my Sim. I just keep expanding her garden. Soon enough she won't have time to do anything else with her life but garden...I can't stop!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

An "B." And a "B." sweet.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> This picture made my day. That it has no explanation, and that no one commented on it made it even better.


I'm glad it made you happy  I, too, love that there is no explanation or comment. It's simply a dog wrapped in a blanket perched on an armchair.

------------------

I genuinely believed it was written in the stars, but maybe it's not afterall. Everything that's happened lately is telling me it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

I need to buy comforters for my bed.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Feel mean, but it'd be way meaner to bring someone down with you.. beyond the superficial.. I am mercilessly flawed.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

ARRRRGGGHHH why does the tiniest thing hit me like a ton of bricks? Toughen up, for ****s sake.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

If only I could use these powers for good instead of evil.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why haven't I been banned, or at least infracted for intolerance against men? Maybe if I edit my post from before and add two letters.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I need to change my wallpaper.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

GnR said:


> I like caffeine pills.


Thems good eating


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully just one more week of hell on earth...


----------



## ILoveCats (Jul 20, 2010)

There are beetles having a party on my ceiling :afr


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

ILoveCats said:


> There are beetles having a party on my ceiling :afr












???????


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

max4225 said:


> Get her some robots, they can help free up her time. I wish I had some of those.


If by "robots" you mean children I've been considering adoption....


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy ****!!!! people on this site love to gossip don't they


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I just removed a hot chick from my Facebook list. Why the hell would a pretty 20 year old add an old ugly dog like me? Made no sense and i didn't trust it, so bye bye.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Whats your name!!!??
"Uhh....Pea...uh, uh, uh...Tear...umm uh, uh...Gryphon. Yep, Peter Griffin...aww crap."


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I burned and blistered my hand on a hot screw and drill bit today after trying to force a stubborn metal shelf together, not thinking that after a few minutes the bit, screw and shelf would get smoking hot. It is metal you moron. Then the bright idea of using my hand to push the screw further :no

Ikea- you're totally not worth it.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate facebook. It ****s with my mind.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Schweppes


My name is Mr. Burns, I believe you have some mail for me?

Alright Mr. Burns. And your first name is?

I... Don't... Know...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am so going to dye of mercury poisining. I have eaten three cans of tuna in 5 days.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I am so going to dye of mercury poisining. I have eaten three cans of tuna in 5 days.


oh my, I have eaten 2 cans in 2 days. I may be in for much of the same


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

*ITS TIME FOR SOME GALAXY BOUNCE!!*



layitontheline said:


> It's a lost cause.


Uhg, that's sorta how I've been feeling / worrying...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I wanna try this stufffffff! I hate getting excited about things that will probably never happen.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Going to a psychologist is exhausting. One foot in front of the other.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Once you meet someone that you connect with it seems the anxiety melts away like butter on toast.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Once you meet someone that you connect with it seems the anxiety melts away like butter on toast.


That's really good


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

"And you didn't ask him about the boob massage! (in my perfectly annoyed tone) I'm going to." I love my conversations.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Once you meet someone that you connect with it seems the anxiety melts away like butter on toast.


Aww  That's excellent.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Once you meet someone that you connect with it seems the anxiety melts away like butter on toast.


Does she have a sister? :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Does she have a sister? :b


2 sisters? :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Single Mother?:teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who would rather have the buttered toast right now?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Music is food for my soul.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't believe I clicked 'Send'. I'm going to have a panic attack.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mmmm season premiere of Teen Mom. I am fully filled with baby daddy drama. Until next week.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

inna sense said:


> :boogie


YES!
:boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I chickened out on from telling him. Guess I'll have to write an email.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

FFFFF. This is scary/awesome.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Ow, my tummy...I probably shouldn't have eaten that extra frosting and then 2 pieces of cake and then a bottle of coke...my stomach can't handle that.  I pushed the envelope and it gave me a paper cut. I hate paper cuts! :cry


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmm...at work I've been told I could find dust in a clean room, yet I can't see the floor in my own bed room....


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I want to trade some of my _de_lusions back in for _i_llusions.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The building across from me is full (full!) of middle-aged men who walk around naked. 

Yesterday, I saw one shaking his sheets out on his balcony. Naked.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

There is a genre called Britpop  Tracy Chapman is female

WooW you find out a lot when you try and tidy itunes


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

pita said:


> The building across from me is full (full!) of middle-aged men who walk around naked.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw one shaking his sheets out on his balcony. Naked.


haha lucky you...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

pita said:


> Yesterday, I saw one shaking his sheets out on his balcony. Naked.


Thats the future for most of us :lol
Hopefully, i'll still look good by then. I want a young lady to look at me and say "hey, not bad, old geezer!"


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

pita said:


> The building across from me is full (full!) of middle-aged men who walk around naked.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw one shaking his sheets out on his balcony. Naked.


hahah reminds me of the locker room at the 24 hour gym



jhanniffy said:


> There is a genre called Britpop Tracy Chapman is female


i seriously thought she was male at first too!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I think I should become a poker pro


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> mmmm season premiere of Teen Mom. I am fully filled with baby daddy drama. Until next week.


I'm glad others enjoy this show as much as me, it makes me feel great that I'm deciding to keep my virginity in tact.... That last part was a joke


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

pallas cats!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

KumagoroBeam - Those are cute, in a scary looking kinda way. They look soft and fluffy, but like they would bite your hand off in a second given the opportunity.

Unrelated:

I guess the ones I understand are quieter, but they finally spoke up. Whew! I'm relieved. I was worried that maybe they didn't exist.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

THANK GOD no more stabbing painful wire ripping into my cheek


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Why do people like coffee? I don't get it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

i love it...

http://www.theonion.com/articles/conspiracy-theorist-convinces-neil-armstrong-moon,2796/


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

microwaved apple turnovers are hotter than the sun! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to work out the nerves with a good run. I'll wait for it to cool down a bit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> mmmm season premiere of Teen Mom. I am fully filled with baby daddy drama. Until next week.


Oh great, praising teenage pregnancy. :fall



BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm glad others enjoy this show as much as me, it makes me feel great that I'm deciding to keep my virginity in tact.... That last part was a joke


WHAT?!?! No BetaBabies?!?! :lol Babydad :lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> Why do people like coffee? I don't get it.


For the caffeine buzz, of course. It also happens to taste pretty dang good, too.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to work out the nerves with a good run. I'll wait for it to cool down a bit.


What temp is it


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Why do people like coffee? I don't get it.


Yuck, it tastes and smells so bad


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> pallas cats!


The face of the one at the very top makes me want one.
The face of the one in the middle makes me think they'd definitely kill me if given the chance.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> The face of the one at the very top makes me want one.
> The face of the one in the middle makes me think they'd definitely kill me if given the chance.


:lol middle angry one looks like its about to pounce on the cameraman.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

me smiley happy me


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My stomach started feeling better and now I'm nervous so it's hurting again. Uggggghhhh. I feel like puking.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm cheating on my diet today, on purpose, but I still feel bad about it. I have to keep reminding myself that doing this is a good thing in the long run, even if I gain a bit of weight in the short term. 
It still sucks.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Stress fractures and shin splints are ****ing my day up.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I meant to sleep for 30 minutes and slept for 3 hours. Ergh.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

thewall said:


> Stress fractures and shin splints are ****ing my day up.


I dont know about stress fractures but I know how bad shin splints can be. I had them for 4 years. Every soccer season. I have tried a lot of remedies without too much working. Some very painful. But they are gone now


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Love is thrown around like nothing these days. It seems to have lost almost all value.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

JayDontCareEh said:


> For the caffeine buzz, of course. It also happens to taste pretty dang good, too.


I don't get a caffeine buzz unless it is ridiculously strong coffee, which I don't like. I loooooooove the smell of coffee. So comforting. Dunkin Donuts has some tasty coffee, McDonalds as well.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Love is thrown around like nothing these days. It seems to have lost almost all value.







*sigh* Im still waiting for my love to show up. When I find her, my love will be priceless


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

HATERS GONNA HATE

Ugh. Why won't it let me type a post all in all caps? This is really ruining my desired effect.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm really happy right now. I'll try to not screw it up.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

thewall said:


> Stress fractures and shin splints are ****ing my day up.


you're back


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

letitrock said:


> you're back


At first I thought that said, "you're black." Hahaha.

/I miss you, daddy.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> HATERS GONNA HATE.


Amen!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its routine and will be fine. No sweat. No need to worry. Happy thoughts.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Are you having those medical procedures today? If so I hope it all goes well, let me know :squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Time to get showered, dressed and get on with job applications :cry Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is what happens when you write a song while high on god knows what drugs.



> I've got a bike
> You can ride it if you like
> It's got a basket
> A bell that rings
> ...


**** I love Pink Floyd.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

^ lmao


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Amen!


lol :clap


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

My parents' emotional terrorism keeps me trapped here, in fear. How am I supposed to get away when I'm worn so thin? I barely even care anymore. **** it, let them win.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I do know how to play guitar, I just don't play it anymore. I wonder what the psychological reason for that is.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Cooking cooking cooking... I've been cooking all week - lasagna, crab stuffed tilapia, bacon/peppercorn baked chicken, and soft tacos... not sure what is up but I can't stop cooking... having fun with it though.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

For some reason I still think social situations will go better if I've had the time to "prepare"=think up the worst scenarios possible.

In most social situations I feel like everyone else knows a certain etiquette and I am the only one raised by wolves.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> ^ Are you having those medical procedures today? If so I hope it all goes well, let me know :squeeze


It went great  cancer free!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

LOOOOL i showed my sister a picture of my friend's new super green spiky hair, while she was talking. she broke off mid-sentence and went AHHH!!!! it was priceless.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

**** my back!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Walking six miles in sandals is really a stupid thing to do.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There's a ridiculous amount of rain coming down right now.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish I could convince my dad to get a divorce. I think he would be much happier. For once in his life he wouldn't be constantly attacked. Plus he could make her pay for child support. Heh, she would hate that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm learning new things about myself, and I don't like it.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I think I'm getting too tired for all this drama.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Steps taken forward, but sleepwalking back again.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

Will be taking a break from this site for while. It's preventing me from working on real life relationships that I've been neglecting.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Can't move....Kraft Dinner binge............so full......someone call for....help...eaugh.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

"I've overdosed on KD... and I can't get up!"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^You joke but it is soooooo truuuuue. All my energy is currently being used to contain the massive quantities of KD in my stomache. I have no more energy left to use my legs.

Bleeaaaaaaagggghhhh.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Walking six miles in sandals is really a stupid thing to do.


Ouch, just reading that makes my feet hurt.



Perfectionist said:


> Can't move....Kraft Dinner binge............so full......someone call for....help...eaugh.


Haha, I did the same thing after reading that thread. I ate all "4" servings. 

And then I craved more glowing orange food, and bought some cheese puffs. I NEVER buy cheese puffs!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Another good day. wtf I think someones putting haappy pills in my coffee.:yes


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll supply the coffee, you bring those happy pills, K?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

caflme said:


> Cooking cooking cooking... I've been cooking all week - lasagna, crab stuffed tilapia, bacon/peppercorn baked chicken, and soft tacos... not sure what is up but I can't stop cooking... having fun with it though.


I can please be your taste tester? All of that sounds scrumptious.

-----

You jive turkey!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Heal you ****ing ankle! This injury is really crampin my style.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

God damn I'm relaxed.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I had to kick this beetle out of my house because it wasn't paying the damn rent.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We're almost at 2000 pages!

My knee hurts and is preventing me from running.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Gosh it seems like everyone is injured. 

Think I'm just happy duh duh duh duhhhhhhh....

Not about the injuries. :blank


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

inspiration found while googling Drew Boyd:










http://murphydesign1.blogspot.com/2008_09_01_archive.html


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Very cool.

Word to the wise: If you're watching TV and a storm in the area causes your cable to become frozen, it'd be smart to turn off the TV or at least turn the volume down. 
If you don't, there's a good chance you'll have to change into clean underwear after it becomes unfrozen again and the sound of it scares the **** out of you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Did know cables froze like that. Weird.

------

Does anyone know if I can use my Battlefied 2 account for Bad Company 2 as well?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the cheat said:


> ^Very cool.
> 
> Word to the wise: If you're watching TV and a storm in the area causes your cable to become frozen, it'd be smart to turn off the TV or at least turn the volume down.
> If you don't, there's a good chance you'll have to change into clean underwear after it becomes unfrozen again and the sound of it scares the **** out of you.


hahaahhahahahahaha aww


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it just me or are all online links to Inception a copy of that one cam recording. Shocker.

------- 
^ By shocking I meant having just one copy to watch from. But the actual quality is shocking too, unsurprisingly. I might actually have to pay to watch this one. :troll

-------

Eating to gain weight is hard work.

-------

And ha ha ha let's leave mg all by himself to ramble away on this thread on a Friday night, reflecting his real life. sj!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> And ha ha ha let's leave mg all by himself to ramble away on this thread on a Friday night, reflecting his real life. sj!


Is it my fault? :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Really looking forward to working tomorrow (although it's saturday). I do hope I make a good enough impression that they'll accept me into the full-time position.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Another thought: now I am leaving this forum because it's a friday night and I am sad. I am going to go listen to some In Flames tunes.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

dammmmmmmn


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why do you look like your dead inside? Why'd you let "growing up" do that to you? Gees, put the cigarette down and learn to breathe air. It'll help you look not so much like a defeated human being. And make me a sandwich while you're at it, please.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to see her in person. I can't communicate through e-mail. I need my eyebrows for that.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello Friday..I missed you.


----------



## Tarkus2112 (Jul 17, 2010)

I remember when I used to be excited for Friday. Ahhh the good ole' days.

Looks like it's gonna be another night of nothingness. My favorite!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Heading out to a barbecue. Got some alcohol in my blood to make it a tad easier.....


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

I know I shouldn't refer to outside things, but http://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/07/23/new.york.darth.vader.robbery/
This made me lol so hard. :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

lalalala


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

oh look 2000 pages. woow.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

People! If you go on Price Is Right, at least learn how to play properly!!! It frustrates me to no end when someone bids 500, and the next person bids 499. Or when someone bids 1500, and the next person bids 1450. Way to ruin your chances.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I"ve got a feelin'...that tonight's gonna be a good night. That tonight's gonna be a GOOD night. That tonight's gonna be a good good niiiiiiight


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for not paying attention 

Bye.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My body is a cage.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I am eating a plum at the moment.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

letitrock said:


> inspiration found while googling Drew Boyd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I love this... I checked out the link and found that it's by Brandon Boyd, the singer of Incubus. I knew he made art but I didn't know he was so awesome.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Just got home from the hair cutters. My hair used to be my at my waist, and now it doesn't even touch my shoulders! I'm gonna donate it to Locks of Love or something like it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Crazy! I don't have the guts to do that. Do you like your hair short?

My random thought is that I do not think this cowel neck shirt goes with shorts.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My town hall is now level 3! Oh gosh, I am getting addicted...


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Crazy! I don't have the guts to do that. Do you like your hair short.


Oh yeah I love it! I live in a desert, and now the heat is almost bearable!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> My town hall is now level 3! Oh gosh, I am getting addicted...


AGE OF EMPIRES FTW? I was addicted to it the second I started. :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That nap did wonders!


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

If my sister sticks to her word..i'll be getting my hair trimmed tomorrow. An inch or two off all over I reckon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Blackvixzin said:


> AGE OF EMPIRES FTW? I was addicted to it the second I started. :boogie


It's very similar to Age of Empires, yes. :b It's online and free though.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

This thread has some strange Tags....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The internet is really full of crap, isn't it? I mean that as in useless crap, btw.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, 40000 now!


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm really glad this quinoa still tastes good because I'm hungry.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

goddamnit iTunes! :mum


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Everybody's got a hungry heart.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Was it good for you? :lol


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

There's good in all of us and I think I simply love people too much, so much that it makes me feel too ****ing sad. *

I didn't say it, but I feel it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I hope that when - not if, but when - I get permabanned from this site someone makes a thread asking what happened. 

That would officially make me feel like a superstar.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I hope that when - not if, but when - I get permabanned from this site someone makes a thread asking what happened.
> 
> That would officially make me feel like a superstar.


I am going to use all my power to make sure this does not happen (the thread).

/runs

In other news, international rugby game tonight, going to be cold but going to be the ****ing dogs bollocks.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Got my haircut today  and I'm going to my sister's bf's trailer tomorrow, I hope the weather will be hot enough to go swimming in.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My tamagotchi just ate a ball, is that normal? o.0


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

ahhh I will never get sick of this video.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I should not be talking to you...but you make me smile.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn - no words needed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm not sad, but a hug would be nice. I guess I'll give one to myself. "sigh" Okay, that is sad, but I am not...at least not in a boo hoo sense. ha ha 

Hmm :blank *vanishes*


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

why do some people have a glossy shine to thier eyes? stressed? bitter? angry? feral? psychotic? and one or all of these things for a long period of time.

its like looking into the eyes of a grizzly bear. its a good way to spot uptight closet crazy people in the real world.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I'm not sad, but a hug would be nice. I guess I'll give one to myself. "sigh" Okay, that is sad, but I am not...at least not in a boo hoo sense. ha ha
> 
> Hmm :blank *vanishes*


:squeeze

That hug was partially for me, haha.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

:blush


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Lesbian dating sites are full of naked profile pictures. :|


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Lesbian dating sites are full of naked profile pictures. :|


Link. Now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, no way. This bleak, really, really bleak.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i don't get how quoting the bible is mocking it and being intolerant... :con


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^one of the mysteries of SAS.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Justine. GET OFF THE COMPUTER. Yes ma'am.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Feel like I'm forgetting something.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Justine. GET OFF THE COMPUTER. Yes ma'am.


someone's still online... :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

_The Pale Blue Dot_

warning: might be depressing at first​


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I hate that i love you.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm back from vacation! :fall


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It is so nice out today. I kindof want to go outside. Kindof. Just a little. But where should I go when I get out there?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It feels like 100F outside? It is windy, though.....maybe I will go out to my beach


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my mind only function proper in the night hours
you can own a f*cking label but the mic OURS

:blank


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> It is so nice out today. I kindof want to go outside. Kindof. Just a little. But where should I go when I get out there?


I tell myself that all the time :blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

too powerful for painkillers
on the concrete jungle we walk...like trained gorillas










:boogie


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope I am able to let it all out. I want to jump up and down and throw glowsticks at people and get lost in the music. I think I'd have to be high before that happens though.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wish I had someone to go on a walk with... It's such a nice evening.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

we're the lens!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and the object and retina are in two different dimentions!111111111111... :clap:|


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I want a hispanic style mural painted on the hood of my car of Justin Bieber in a white robe standing in a rose garden with bon jovi standing behind him and having his arms around him.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> _The Pale Blue Dot_​
> warning: might be depressing at first​


I loved the beginning. I live under a rock, but I hadn't seen that picture. Thanks for sharing.

Oh, and uhm... quickly pass the ages, with slowly drawn breath, and bring them down to oblivion, crashing and tumultuous with rage and flesh, or still and soft like snow, frozen in photo from thirty two. What say I? Nonsense lives. Please laugh or not. Or roll the eyes, if at will. 'Cause it's meant not for anything. Nothing. Nill. Hush....


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

inna sense said:


> we're the lens!!!!!!!!!!!!!...and the object and retina are in two different dimentions!111111111111... :clap:|


YYYEEESSs


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

anybody else moved by the movie YES MAN, or is it just me?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SNES games on my phone, oh yes, ****ign kickass!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"would you like to learn new things and or better ways and or more? I can teach you alot "

o.0 Scam...must be a scam..


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> "would you like to learn new things and or better ways and or more? I can teach you alot "
> 
> o.0 Scam...must be a scam..


Defiantly


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I've come to the realisation that I need to find two main interests and own them. One indoorsy and one outdoorsy.

Indoors pastime im thinking drawing. Im well rusty..but i can draw. Im not very imaginative though..and i can only try to copy what is in front of me. Hmm i dont know. There isnt much else you can do indoors other than writing or painting. Or maybe an instrument..but i find learning incredibly difficult.

Outdoors. I havent a clue. Im definitely interested in photography. I'd be happy to take lots of pics of various subjects..then collect and upload them online. Gives you a reason to go in the country etc..on top of just hiking or whatever.

I just dont know. They sound ok..but i need something else too..something that uses your physical body in some way..soemthing that is a little risky.

I need to get a life.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have to wait until NOVEMBER to see the next HP movie? Good god.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i really need to start working out lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to marry Pam, from The Office. It's real love, I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I understand. As such, you are cordially invited to the wedding of myself and Daniel Radcliffe.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ lol Can it be a double wedding..and i'll marry Emma Watson aswell. Just pretend im like 25 or something. :b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Why do I let these things hurt me? I make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> "would you like to learn new things and or better ways and or more? I can teach you alot "
> 
> o.0 Scam...must be a scam..


^ you must thank strawberryjulius...shes the only one whos brave enough to show that im her God thought


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I need to shave. The last thing I need right now is being mistaken for a terrorist again :|


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Why do I let these things hurt me? I make no sense whatsoever.


:hug *hugs*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess i can contract those corpses I've been saving up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> I need to shave. The last thing I need right now is being mistaken for a terrorist again :|


NONONONO Don't. :'(


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

My soul and heart are crushed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ 

:group


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

GnR said:


> My soul and heart are crushed.


:sigh
:group
:hug


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot what I was going to put here. I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Insomnia........


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to go take a shower. Does anyone need to use the bathroom first?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Every time I click on this page and strawberryjulius' avatar is glaring at me from the top post, I get a little more scared.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's the point!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh man, and to make things even better, that post started the next page! Irony of ironies! I would laugh but I am afraid you would hear me and hunt me down and take my joy away from me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Page 2004. I'm only posting because 2004 was the most recent "best year of my life". It's all been downhill since then.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a lot to do today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Five. Five Hundred. Five hundred SAS postsssssssss.
I want Subway now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol

It's Sunday already?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Life is not just


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

ughhhhh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Today I will finally get my app past its bootstrap process and processing menu paths ... maybe. I'm tired of analyzing it for design flaws.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ sounds exciting.

I have a lot to do today and no motivation to get started.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Shanti!...if you promise to always caress me ill promise to allow myself to be caressed

http://www.zshare.net/audio/78664900f768cc5d/


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> ^ you must thank strawberryjulius...shes the only one whos brave enough to show that im her God thought


and im sorry about that strawberry!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

is that all i am to you ladies an emotionally supportive male girlfriend? why? you cant handle the competition with other female yet you still need someone to talk about all your girly issues so you have to use sensitive feminine guys like me to fill that void. i hate you.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

oh well i guess ill just have to suck it up and wait and in the mean time get a great job and make alot of money. maybe 20 years from now one my lady friends will be done having thier fun and instict priority will change from physical attraction fun excitment the game the chase to comfort and security and ill be that guy to provide it with my resources. all i ask is you leave your kids (products of a failed attempt to tame one of your bad boys) with their father.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe that's just what life feels like. It's all too intense for me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I like people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not going to the beach. Too cloudy. I might sit on my deck, though.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Every time I click on this page and strawberryjulius' avatar is glaring at me from the top post, I get a little more scared.


I want to iron out her forehead. If she keeps scowling like that she'll get wrinkles. :b


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm watching "The Shining". :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm watching "The Shining". :um


*RED RUM RED RUM* - says the little brat with the Big Wheel

That little boy is about my age, by the way :fall


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^I watched that movie Friday night, it was on TV. Great movie.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

sacred said:


> is that all i am to you ladies an emotionally supportive male girlfriend? why? you cant handle the competition with other female yet you still need someone to talk about all your girly issues so you have to use sensitive feminine guys like me to fill that void. i hate you.


Careful, your being interesting. You have an alter ego, no?

Sorry Sacred, I couldn't resist. I'll go away now.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

when you breathe out the room breathes in ._.'


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder if it's my SA talking.

Or maybe I just really dislike that girl and hate having to deal with her ridiculous nonsense.

I dunno.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking at the dark side with bright eyes.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn dominant genes. I wish I had lighter coloured eyes.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Damn dominant genes. I wish I had lighter coloured eyes.


Why?

Dark ones can seem so warm.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear Alan Rickman,

I don't care that you are 900 years old. I will seriously do you.

Elise.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I fully expect this to suck. We shall see...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep calm and carry on, I guess :/


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesus Christ, I never knew that people could be so picky about how much ice is in their drink. :roll


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Why?
> 
> Dark ones can seem so warm.


Over half of the world's population has the same eye colour than me. I just don't feel unique in that respect :b


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sad. I don't like feeling like I'm not good enough for you...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I went through the drive-thru with my parents and there's always this group of people standing around the drive-thru laughing at every car that goes through. I seriously wanted to get out and do violent evil things to them. Stupid people, just go back to sucking on your cigs and getting fat on doughnuts.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Its a really weird feeling when its already bright outside and I have not gone to sleep yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I washed the dishes at 11:30pm. What more can I ask for?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

nightrain said:


> Why do I always feel so awful? :|


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

It would be sweet to meet a good dozen or 2 sas members in real life. Could only imagine the trouble we could get up to.. good times.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I DO NOT LIKE THE ABOVE PICTURE.

Caps for extreme emphasis. Although I do kindof want his hat.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

inna sense said:


> and im sorry about that strawberry!


I'm not sure what you're talking about, but that's fine. :b

I changed! I am now your little sister. Do I not look 12 in my avatar? Haha.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about, but that's fine. :b
> 
> I changed! I am now your little sister. Do I not look 12 in my avatar? Haha.


Yaaay, I've always wanted a sister. You're gonna have to work on your tan though. Or I can go all Michael Jackson and bleach my skin :b


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Blu said:


> how/where do you exchange currency?


You can go to a Currency Exchange. They might do exchange at a bank as well, but I am not sure.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is there a fine line between having a sexy ammount of body hair and having too much, or is just looking like a giant baby preferred over having any body hair at all?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's always nice when someone takes a group picture with you in it, posts it on facebook and tags everyone else in photo the BUT you, and they knew your name and you were in the foreground of the picture giving a rather sheepish smile. Jeez, way to make me feel bad.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Is there a fine line between having a sexy ammount of body hair and having too much, or is just looking like a giant baby preferred over having any body hair at all?


Body hair IS sexy. :yes But I say pretty taboo things so I wouldn't listen to me.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm never going to sleep tonight. I think an SAS break is imminent. 

Look for my pm in the am MM.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

That rat picture above freaks me out man...:afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is terrifying and exciting and the same time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha berry, I cracked up when I saw your new avatar. From fierce "I want to rip your head off" to "flowers and buttercups and skipping round the lake". 

hahaha, you are too awesome.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I feel so very lost. I could just cry all day but what good would that do?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

i'm so confused


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I just want to say thank you to those of you who've given me support in my time here :yes.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

You're not my father.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GnR said:


> I just want to say thank you to those of you who've given me support in my time here :yes.


You're welcome.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

irishK said:


> :hug


Thank you


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

please UPS man just show up already I'm really nervous waiting for you to drop off that package.

SA sucks :-(


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear Transcript,

Please be ready by tomorrow morning. It's important that I have you.

Thanks,
Jasmine


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

au revoir mes amis. :heart


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^Tu nous manqueras


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the King of the World needs to move Florida and maybe put it next to England.

I wonder if he will see this post. :teeth


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I wonder whether the contestants on University Challenge dress in nerd couture/tweed and grow a bouffant especially for the show.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> I wonder whether the contestants on University Challenge dress in nerd couture/tweed and grow a bouffant especially for the show.


Nerd couture :lol Sounds like my style actually :um I reckon they really do grow a bouffant especially for the show. If contestants don't look the part of pretentious arse they probably get rejected.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Check them out, it's on now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I never made it over 9000!! Oh well.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Logan X said:


> I never made it over 9000!! Oh well.












Note to Julian: Julian, everything is going to be alright. Hang in there!


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Im so bored.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rock.... Robot Rock.....Rock....... Robot Rock!!!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I never knew bird poo was so dangerous.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Mosquitos and the sun have become my friends....get me the f*** out of here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rawrboy64 said:


> Note to Julian: Julian, everything is going to be alright. Hang in there!


I never got this.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Hmm, wonder what's on channel 4 tonight..






oh :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roberto said:


> Hmm, wonder what's on channel 4 tonight..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kidding?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I need to fix my life.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Logan X said:


> I never made it over 9000!! Oh well.


Goodbye and good luck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I miss the old days. I'd say good ol' days, but there wasn't much good about them. So I dunno why I'd miss them. I *guess* there was less stress.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

God Hinting at Retirement 

Sorry, I can't stay away from The Onion. It's an addiction with no cure.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I never got this.


me neither! lol 
i think vegeta said it when goku turned into a super sayan or something.



Roberto said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klmhN...eature=related


holy ****!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://andrius.esu.lt/10/go2.htm


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> http://andrius.esu.lt/10/go2.htm


Whatever is in your status made me think my computer is dirty! :wife


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Garr be MOTIVATED PEOPLE. If I can put in the effort you can too.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I love cats.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel so lost


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Eeeeewwwww.

I see can actually see graduation. And that kindof scares me.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I almost got myself engaged today...phew


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

This is going to be an incredibly difficult august. Hopefully it will be my turning point though.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I need to write some songs.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need a shower. D:


----------



## NoOneToTalkTo (Jul 18, 2010)

My dad got my car fixed for me had the interior totally cleaned out, while I slept and did nothing, I feel awesome (sarcasm)


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

apparently men are attracted to chipmunks.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> apparently men are attracted to chipmunks.


I love you so, so, so much. :spitInside jokes ftw :clap:clap

-----

I seem to have a real knack of ****ing things up :sigh


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> I love you so, so, so much. :spitInside jokes ftw :clap:clap
> 
> -----
> 
> I seem to have a real knack of ****ing things up :sigh


bahahahahaha, i was just going to send you the link, but you got *her* first! 

This has cheered me up :yes

Edit: HER!!?? lol
i meant 'here'


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

And we're the 3 best friends that anyone could have, yes we're the 3 best friends that anybody could have, yes we're the 3 best friends that anybody would have and we'll never ever ever leave each other 

You know who you are


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Sometimes I write what I want to say in the quick reply box knowing I am not going to 'submit' it just so that I feel like I've gotten it out.

------

And does someone wanna go buy me some milk? It's all the way on the other side of a ****, a shower and a 10 min walk. Might as well be on the other side of a mountain. I really hope they have re-stocked the whole milk version!! :wife

------
''I'm silently judging you.''


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

~And, like, I just feel like a fat, dumb, ****ing stinky ***-turd when I'm there.

- What?

~ It really... It sucks for my ego.

- **** Jeff Goldblum, man.

~ That's what I say.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

**** I'm still here. Look's like there won't be any milk tonight Mr. Metabolism. sdkghdkghdlghdkx


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I beleive stop signs are mere suggestions...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> I beleive stop signs are mere suggestions...


The policeman said otherwise :mum


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I pee'd sitting down today, what a weird way to start off my day....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I pee'd sitting down today, what a weird way to start off my day....


Not in your pants, I hope! :b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not nervous...I'm sure this is how it feels to be alive...right....


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

@strawberryjulius wow, you look really great in your new avatar


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, sometimes I'm capable of not shattering retinas.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> @strawberryjulius wow, you look really great in your new avatar


:yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Not in your pants, I hope! :b


Well just a lil pit in my pants, but that's because I don't wipe after I'm done.... sorry if that's too much information.

Also very nice Avatar, you look completely different, but both your looks=very nice:yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't feel like crying anymore. Now I'm just bored.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Should one go ahead and make their lunch since they've remembered it without prompting for once, but knowing the phone will ring in the middle of it, or wait till after the phonecall to prompt them to go make it occurs?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

One should go ahead and make the lunch. That's really good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

cramcramcramCRAMCRAMCRAMCRAMMM


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel like going downstairs... but an undefined number of people is there. I've already been hiding in my room for 18 hours or so... coming out now feels kind of pathetic.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I have 666 profile visits. :evil

And 420 posts! Lol.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't believe it's noon already. Agh what a waste of half a day.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ lol! 515 profile visits 

and 210 posts


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have to go dog-sit today/tonight and won't be able to sleep in my own bed. They better at least have the internet at their place but I'm not 100% sure. Oh noooo.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I drink so much cranberry juice it's a wonder my pee is not red


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Some people are just born with good genes :\


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When I am older I will not eat liquidised food....just mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I feel like a pervert but I've seen this short 12-year-old boy grow into a wonderfully shy, tall, handsome 16-year-old. If I was 16 again...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> When I am older I will not eat liquidised food....just mashed potatoes and gravy


How would u get your protein then?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm somewhat drunk and I like it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> How would u get your protein then?


I'll take a cubitan drink


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jason Mraz is fecking awesome!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

That picture's been quoted nine times now...

I wonder if that's a record.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I feel like a pervert but I've seen this short 12-year-old boy grow into a wonderfully shy, tall, handsome 16-year-old. If I was 16 again...


Don`t worry, I`ve been working on a time machine for sometime, and you can use it. The only problem is when you go back 5years to 16 years old, he will become 11 years old, would that be a problem for you


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dial-up internet isn't as much fun as it sounds. And that's saying something, cause it sounds very lame.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about, but that's fine. :b
> 
> I changed! I am now your little sister. Do I not look 12 in my avatar? Haha.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I'm somewhat drunk and I like it.


:lol never change, 'tuts


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

one difference too different rocks! :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Well just a lil pit in my pants, but that's because I don't wipe after I'm done.... sorry if that's too much information.
> 
> Also very nice Avatar, you look completely different, but both your looks=very nice:yes


There's never too much information with me, haha. If you're not careful sometimes it rolls down your legs. :blank I want to ask why you sat down peeing but you don't have to answer that, haha.

And welcome to the power of flash, lipstick and hair straightening. I might change it to my cat to stop all these awkward comments though.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am such a natural born hermit. I am usually by myself in my lab, and today I flipped the crap out when some other undergrads were in there touching and looking at all my things. THEY WERE TOUCHING MY LABBY THINGS.

Wait, is that hermitness, or OCD?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Don`t worry, I`ve been working on a time machine for sometime, and you can use it. The only problem is when you go back 5years to 16 years old, he will become 11 years old, would that be a problem for you


Quality :lol if I was half as funny or witty as you I would be a lucky man


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I am such a natural born hermit. I am usually by myself in my lab, and today I flipped the crap out when some other undergrads were in there touching and looking at all my things. *THEY WERE TOUCHING MY LABBY THINGS*.
> 
> Wait, is that hermitness, or OCD?


 That's just funny lol.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Quality :lol if I was half as funny or witty as you I would be a lucky man


Thanks Matty, I think you are hilarious too. We are a good one/two combo, we could form a comedy duo. To make it controversial and interesting one of us is going to have to be the black one..


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I might change it to my cat to stop all these awkward comments though.


no, you look good


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If the shoe fits...

Well it didn't fit! Since when are things too small for me? And what is a 12-yr-old doing wearing platform dress sandals anyway =(. Now some lucky ******* with slightly smaller feet will snatch those up. Dammit. They were _nice._


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> If the shoe fits...
> 
> Well it didn't fit! Since when are things too small for me? And what is a 12-yr-old doing wearing platform dress sandals anyway =(. Now some lucky ******* with slightly smaller feet will snatch those up. Dammit. They were _nice._


:um So uh, what size were they? heh..

My dumbbells are in my lap and I'm worried they're going to fall and crush my clitoris or something.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> My dumbbells are in my lap and I'm worried they're going to fall and crush my clitoris or something.


Careful! You need that! :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just so you know, if you type Christina Hendricks nude into google you won't actually get any. I want to draw her....of course.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> :um So uh, what size were they? heh..
> 
> My dumbbells are in my lap and I'm worried they're going to fall and crush my clitoris or something.


Haha don't circumcise yourself!

& they were a five. A USA five I guess. I almost bought them just out of spite, because every other size five heel fit me. 
I'm so bitter xD.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Thanks Matty, I think you are hilarious too. We are a good one/two combo, we could form a comedy duo. To make it controversial and interesting one of us is going to have to be the black one..


Interesting concept, I think it may just work. Although your going to have to carry me because I have no natural talent.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Sometimes I think I might be gay :con

Don't worry, ladies, I'm probably not. Maybe.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The vast array of beautiful women in Brazil is amazing =X


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Thanks Matty, I think you are hilarious too. We are a good one/two combo, we could form a comedy duo. To make it controversial and interesting one of us is going to have to be the black one..





matty said:


> Interesting concept, I think it may just work. Although your going to have to carry me because I have no natural talent.


Now THIS, I would have to see. opcorn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Seriously, does anyone else watch Teen Mom? I NEED TO DISCUSS TONIGHT'S BABY DADDY DRAMA WITH SOMEONE ARGH ARGH ARGH.

When Gary met another baby mamma at Walmart? When Farrah left her baby in the middle of a lobby alone? When Catelynn and Tyler almost ended their engagement at a fish and chips restaurant? I CANNOT BE ALONE IN LOVING THIS SHOW


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have fun in France! You know who you are.

----

Goodnight SAS. Ambien+Sleep. Tomorrow, I start the epic journey to get my crap together once again.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone have a random thought I could borrow? A good one? Because, well, this is all I've got.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Thanks Matty, I think you are hilarious too. We are a good one/two combo, we could form a comedy duo. To make it controversial and interesting one of us is going to have to be the black one..





matty said:


> Interesting concept, I think it may just work. Although your going to have to carry me because I have no natural talent.


Ooo, ooo. Can I join your comedy troupe? I can be the token melanin-enriched guy.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Ooo, ooo. Can I join your comedy troupe? I can be the token melanin-enriched guy.


Reality is you can only add value to the duo. Or Troupe as it would become. But we would have to take the show on the road. Could imagine nothing better then an imaginary road trip with you two. :lol any excuse to have an extended drink session all over north america. Hell lets call a world tour.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone tell me how to embed a Youtube video please?????? !

I've embedded Youtube vids multiple times before but now when I try to embed them, it doesn't work and I can't see that I;m doing anything wrong.

The way that I remember embedding vids is by getting the embedding code from Youtube and then clicking the Youtube icon on SAS but that doesn't seem to work anymore....

Can someone tell me how to embed this video, for example:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Click the YouTube embed symbol, then paste only the part of code after the "v="

For your video it would be "FFk73ZXEHY0&feature=related."


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Edited for a mistake in instructions. It should work now.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^thanks, I got it,


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> :lol never change, 'tuts


Don't worry, that's not gonna happen - I'm set in my ways 



CrashMedicate said:


> ...Or maybe they should put England next to Florida. Well either one would work for me. Maybe a major climatic change would somehow shift the continents closer together. Hmm...


Is there some way that we could arrange this?



sda0 said:


> Tomorrow, I start the epic journey to get my crap together once again.


:squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Best of luck Jim!

I am listening to a seriously kickass album!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Itchy hand....scratch scratch scratch


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

So, that was quite a nice break from here. I got so much done :um


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

La Roux makes me so happy. I don't care what you're singing about Elly Jackson, just keep singing. It makes my heart dance.

I like how it looks when I type...on the screen...I like to see the letters, how I delete the letters when I accidentally type the wrong one or change my word choice...I don't know why. I just like to watch it happen.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm watching Silent Library. :sus


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm watching Disaster Date. :lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I went to france today, bought a jacket and sandals and now im back  was a good day.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

You know what would be fun? Let's assume Islam was the one true religion, and an Islamic suicide bomber got to heaven and got his 72 virgins as promised... and they all turned out to be greasy D&D nerd guys.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

_"But just remember that﻿ everything happens for a reason and that everything will be okay in the end. And if it's not okay, it's not the end. "_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just wanted to post on page 2012.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

"While we feel awed to the unearthly events, we yet tend to rationalize everything"

Such an amazing quote I found while watching a foreign documentary.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh...I picked up my phone without looking at the caller ID. It was some gallup poll survey person. Lots of questions.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My mom lost the only key to my car, which is also the only working car we have. Now I have no way of getting to work tomorrow.

Kind of getting tired of other people ****ing my **** up, just kind of.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> You know what would be fun? Let's assume Islam was the one true religion, and an Islamic suicide bomber got to heaven and got his 72 virgins as promised... and they all turned out to be greasy D&D nerd guys.


:lol makes me glad i'm agnostic.

i'm both nervous and excited about this week.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's past 10:30 and I'm thinking if I'm not enjoying my downtime, what exactly am I enjoying? Why should I let negative thoughts eat away at me? It is SO not worth it. I'm really fed up right now, with having my emotions all out of whack. Why can't I just not care? Why is that hard? Hell, nobody else gives a f***.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Fack.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I need some place/event to wear my velvet tuxedo and disco shoes to. <--no kidding


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a miserable day at work and am succombing to one of my rare bouts of grumpy miserable self loathingness. Ergh.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Trying to use the internet to distract me from this horrible anxiety ?panic attack I am having tonight. Kinda working:roll


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

"You're nobody till somebody loves you, you're nobody till somebody cares"

That's a song I just heard on House MD. What a lovely message, sure makes me feel good. :roll

Other than that... Greg House :heart


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sleepy. I'm always tired during the day, but I can't get my butt to sleep at a reasonable hour. I'm a big time night owl. I'm going to bed now. Wish me luck :blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, chlorine, I still smell like you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate paying my student loan. It's a never ending reminder of how buried in debt I am.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Trying very hard not to feel jealous.

(Ok, maybe not trying very hard.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

toughcookie said:


> I'm sleepy. I'm always tired during the day, but I can't get my butt to sleep at a reasonable hour. I'm a big time night owl. I'm going to bed now. Wish me luck :blank


32 minutes later and I see you are still on.

I have the same problem.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My stomach cramped up after running/jogging a mile and a half today and then doing a couple of sit ups. I literally fell on the bathroom floor and almost screamed. Maybe I should take it a little lighter on my workouts...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel very unattractive right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't think I have felt this awful in a long time. Terrible day at work as a result. How could I be so naive.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I feel very unattractive right now.


Indi! Dammit you're hot! <Plants a big wet one on Indi.>

---------

I feel pukey but I gotta eat. This probably won't end well.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^It's always nice to follow kissing a girl with "I feel pukey". That association always makes her feel special.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Don't think I have felt this awful in a long time. Terrible day at work as a result. How could I be so naive.


:hug :squeeze

Been there. You'll get through it.

***

I may be trying sailing lessons soon. MAY be.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What my body needs is some coffee.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Don't think I have felt this awful in a long time. Terrible day at work as a result. How could I be so naive.


:hug feel better weece 



mind_games said:


> Indi! Dammit you're hot! <Plants a big wet one on Indi.>
> 
> ---------
> 
> I feel pukey but I gotta eat. This probably won't end well.


Thanks MG 



Perfectionist said:


> ^It's always nice to follow kissing a girl with "I feel pukey". That association always makes her feel special.


lol:clap


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> :hug :squeeze
> 
> Been there. You'll get through it.





Indigo Flow said:


> :hug feel better weece


Thanks but I don't deserve them. Knowing where I went wrong and how hurtful my actions were, even if unintentional has made me think about just how dangerous it is that I bottle up emotions and make irrational assumptions based on things when I should be opening up and talking about them. I needed to learn this about myself but I wish not at the expense of someone important to me.

I just need to learn and not make the same mistakes again, and i certainly intend on doing that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish there was a way that I could find out if she still works at KFC that doesn't involve actually going there. Maybe I should take my uniform back...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> ^It's always nice to follow kissing a girl with "I feel pukey". That association always makes her feel special.


lol I know I know! I was going to append a note to that but I forgot.  I don't feel pukey now for the record.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I wish there was a way that I could find out if she still works at KFC that doesn't involve actually going there. Maybe I should take my uniform back...


Wear some sunglasses and a fake beard. That'll throw her off!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Now there are 2 people i need to avoid :/


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't been this comfortable in a long time. The fan is blasting cool air and Ativan is my new friend.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> Now there are 2 people i need to avoid :/


I didn't think CrashMedicate's comment was that bad!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Must.. stop... wasting.. time... rapping... large... waste...of...time...too..ollddd...need..focus...on...more..important...stuuufff


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Other than that... Greg House :heart


Oooh, yeah.

I don't know when it's on anymore.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

GAH. FORK YOUUUUU. Guess I'll have to go there.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It sucks being an adult. :?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> It sucks being an adult. :?


Why?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Why?


Because I hate taking responsibility for my life. It's a major failing of my character.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Because I hate taking responsibility for my life. It's a major failing of my character.


dude, you have a bird on your shoulder.

they're mean me...They attacked me at the beach one time when I was trying to eat french fries. I also hit one the day after I bought my brand new car last year.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a Ukelele... should I? *shifty eyes*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Judi said:


> I am thinking of buying a Ukelele... should I? *shifty eyes*


If you see that Jake whatshisname's vids on youtube you'll become a convert. There's the banjo too. <banjo duel>


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> If you see that Jake whatshisname's vids on youtube you'll become a convert. There's the banjo too. <banjo duel>


That's why I want one  My favourite Beatles song on Ukelele... awesome


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i wonder if it's possible to change your part after having it in the same place for nearly 7 years. will update you all tomorrow with results.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Judi said:


> That's why I want one  My favourite Beatles song on Ukelele... awesome


You should definitely do it then :yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hearing good music for the first time is such a good feeling!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ It is, I wish it happened to me more often.

-------

I gave my dad £170 earlier and he didn't even say thank you. He just laughed and said 'I bet that was painful for you'. Yes it's ****ing painful, you ****. I get treated like poo all day long in an extremely pooly paid job, thus I do not relish handing out my hard-earned pennies to anyone. Unless it's in exchange for tasty food or pretty things.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

some of the best conversations we'll have are with strangers


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> GAH. FORK YOUUUUU. Guess I'll have to go there.


:sus so violent.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I should update my blog but I'm lazy and tired. Just don't feel like writing.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I said "really" twice in the same sentence. I'm trying to cut down on my use of "really" and I go and pull that! Gees! I hate myself forever! _*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.*_


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I need to stop trying to find complexity and deeper meaning in everyday situations. Keep it simple stupid.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Off to doctors to tell him about my SA and depression ..AGAIN. Not getting help in over 2 years was a bad choice. Listen to me...take my word for it lol. Hope it's not too awkward .. ya ya they dont' "judge" you but still it's not a party to go either... lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Why are these peaches covered in MOULD?!

They're not even ripe.

I hate you, supermarket.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Off to doctors to tell him about my SA and depression ..AGAIN. Not getting help in over 2 years was a bad choice. Listen to me...take my word for it lol. Hope it's not too awkward .. ya ya they dont' "judge" you but still it's not a party to go either... lol


Good luck kathy. Ha wish I had of seen something like this 8 yrs ago. I waited 10yrs to go see my GP..and finally my first session with a CBT therapist is on Monday. There's so much damage done..words cannot describe.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

cash rules everything around me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ thats your mind :afr


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

kathy903 said:


> Off to doctors to tell him about my SA and depression ..AGAIN. Not getting help in over 2 years was a bad choice. Listen to me...take my word for it lol. Hope it's not too awkward .. ya ya they dont' "judge" you but still it's not a party to go either... lol


good luck :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bye bye for a while :squeeze


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you. It went well I am very relieved. He hooked me up with a wellbutrin pill and a glass of water in the room.. maybe he thought I was pretty sad looking I guess lmao. But it was nice apparently 1 in 5 have depression and anxiety/mood disorders that is 20% of people and like people with diabetes, and hypothyroidism .. etc.. we have a problem with hormones in our blood..well some of us who have it bc of chemical causes?? (idk if some SA is purely environmental so I won't get too yappy about that little part lol).. regardless, it is NOTHING to be ashamed of. Life is ok now =)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings suck! :yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What's up with my neck?!
Oh, right. Four awkward hours of sleep every night.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bills paid.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> cash rules everything around me.


Cream get the money, dolla dolla bill y'all


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I just completely shaved off my beard for the first time in probably over a year. It's not quite as bad as I was expecting but I think I'll let it grow back to what it was before, I like it better that way. I also buzzed my hair pretty short. It feels very good, but one thing that I miss from the days when I was shaving my head completely is how damn good that felt. It was like a purification rite.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> It was like a purification rite.


Damn right.

-----

SSRI withdrawal here I come. Bring it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo! The issue wasn't my make-shift router, it was my crappy cable modem. That means I rebooted and wrecked my uptime count for nothing


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Bills paid.


Paid mine today. It felt good to erase those debts and have some money left in my pockets, for a change


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel pretty even keel and with no real problems or dilemmas right now, I suppose my reaction to this would be fair.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

These key lime tea biscuits do not enjoy being in my tummy. Nnnrrgggh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That is what the package with the ingredients I am not looking at and the calorie measurements I am ignoring says.

Nnnrrrggh.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy shiitake mushrooms, Batman. I need out of this. Now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You can bake? Where are you in the states? If you are close I am so inviting myself over.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't believe I got everything done so early.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am addicted to _Intervention_.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to get chocolate (all I have left is cooking chocolate, I know, it's horrible) and coffee and watch anime and kill everyone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey, isn't it odd that Ospi, of all people, has the most posts in the "what's bothering you right now?" thread. They could all be hugs and encouragments and whatnot though. :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

You are avoiding me fine... I am fine on my own anyway... I need to get braces again wonderful... Added a new med to the mix I feel like a druggie haha... I really want to call in to work so I can relax for more than five minutes... Need to find a weekend job so I can pay the bills for the school year... need to tell my boss that I am going back to schol and hope I dont get fired...tomorrow is Friday thank god... I need to get friends that dont drink all the time but still enjoy a beer once in a while... need to make new friends when I go back to school... a lot going on in my head and I need to sleep up early for work if I go... I should so just call in... Yep I should!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

People crack me up.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel like I could cry. I don't know why. I had an excellent day. Maybe I'm just really tired and lost.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

irishK said:


> I feel like I could cry. I don't know why. I had an excellent day. Maybe I'm just really tired and lost.


Or maybe you're just human. Crying is okay. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I really hate excel charts. >_>


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I really hate excel charts. >_>


I don't understand. 
Could you make an excel chart, detailing how much you hate excel charts? 
Preferably a pie chart. 
Mmmm pie.
What was I saying again?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I don't understand.
> Could you make an excel chart, detailing how much you hate excel charts?
> Preferably a pie chart.
> Mmmm pie.
> What was I saying again?


I could..maybe. Now I'm actually thinking of making one for you. :no


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I could..maybe. Now I'm actually thinking of making one for you. :no


Making me one, what? I have no idea what you're talking about. I'm 100% focused on pie at the moment.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is the first and last time i buy a macbook, piece of ****.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i love arguing with msn bots 

"hey come cam with me"

"**** off!"


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I love rainy days.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> i love arguing with msn bots
> 
> "hey come cam with me"
> 
> "**** off!"


I used to hit on them all the time. They'd only let me go so far.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I need a vacation, away from it all. My mind is all over the place.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rofl nvm


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

*thoughts*

I wish I didnt feel so easily rejected. I am so sensitive and sad


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

the next year is going to be tough. i wish i had something to look forward to.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Why does everybody hate Coldplay? They have a lot of good songs and even two albums I really like as a whole.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see my favorite show tonight!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a camcorder ,I can start making films at last, awesome!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Why does everybody hate Coldplay? They have a lot of good songs and even two albums I really like as a whole.


Agreed, it's a mystery to me as well


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just had the most violent and gorey dream possibly in the history of dreams, for every person to have ever lived... Wow that was really dark:|


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My first meal in 3 days. I don't think i even had time to taste it before it was all gulped down :lol

I'm pretty sure that people who say "take your time, eat slow and enjoy your meal" never went without food for too long.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Falling in and out of love
Something sweet to throw away.
_I want something good to die for
To make it beautiful to live._
I want a new mistake, lose is more than hesitate.
Do you believe it in your head?
I can go with the flow


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It's almost dark out on a friday night and I don't have anywhere to go really, but I just need to get out of the house. I think I'll go biking along this nice brook.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shark week incoming, I'm very excited


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I want mail


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I've had the urge to go go karting for months now. But I cant yet..because im still a freak. meh


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Be my friend?

Send me my information packet!

Send me a letter!

Don't bark.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I just had the most violent and gorey dream possibly in the history of dreams, for every person to have ever lived... Wow that was really dark:|


Those are horrible. I had one once, and it was all in sepiatone. I won't go into detail but dismemberment was part of it. :afr It was the worst dream I've ever had. I hope you recover. *shivers*


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Inside of ears are really difficult to draw.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i just set a pillow on fire. there are bits of burnt plastic in my hair. officially the worst day ever.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> Be my friend?
> 
> Send me my information packet!
> 
> ...


I'll send you a letter :clap


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Very looking forward to this weekend


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Just got back in from a walk..the air was nice. Though I need more now...roll on life.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

torrent complete ... yay!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I have such a love/hate relationship with weekends.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Even though I have no rub contact lens cleaning solution, I still rub them. They just want you to use more liquid so that you end up buying more solution more often. I ain't falling for that ****.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Why can't I just move on.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

**** there is a supercell thunderstorm moving in from the west. the weather channel says my city is right in the killzone.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm very good at feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> the next year is going to be tough. i wish i had something to look forward to.


You're not looking forward to our date? 



BetaBoy90 said:


> I just had the most violent and gorey dream possibly in the history of dreams, for every person to have ever lived... Wow that was really dark:|


I'm sorry about that. I know if I have a weird dream it affects me and no one else seems to understand that. I had a super duper awesome dream this morning though, how I wish it was real...



silentcliche said:


> Even though I have no rub contact lens cleaning solution, I still rub them. They just want you to use more liquid so that you end up buying more solution more often. I ain't falling for that ****.


I have two huge bottles of that, shall I send them over? :b I don't use contact lenses any more since they're bloody troublesome.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

God I love my acoustic guitar. Best guitar in the world, in the WORLD I tell you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of making a "My Saddlebags (or other weird pocket of fat of your choice) have CHARM" group. I'd have a picture of my leg and I'd draw a monster with a face over my fat. It sounded better when I was half asleep.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Cause you and your heart
shouldn't feel so far apart

You can choose what you take
Why you gotta break and make it feel so hard


-Thanks Jack Johnson. I get these lyrics. I hope to see you soon.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> God I love my acoustic guitar. Best guitar in the world, in the WORLD I tell you.


Is it that Martin in your photo album? I want a Martin too. The action on them is so sexy.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Is it that Martin in your photo album? I want a Martin too. The action on them is so sexy.


Yes, it's the Martin (model 000-15s). Really warm yet shimmery sound. Love it. The action was perfect straight out of the factory, although action can of course be modified. I used to have a Taylor, but it was a bit cold and sterile. Once I found the Martin at this small guitar shop, I instantly fell in love.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Its a wee bit funny bin back.

No basstid knows im here. I' spose thats the curse of our dise(dont say disease gary, ya daft sod, tis not a disease) problem. Ya can vanish and noboby gives a damn.

Kinda nice too!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hello everyone. My name is Dub 16 and I'm an irishman


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Calm down... muffin? Have a lovely bit of muffin. 

May I have a lovely bit muffin?

Thank you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Grind, grind and grind some more. And shut the **** up. You're almost there, almost at the good part.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

**** my life


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

and so ends another week and another day


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

^ Awww cute AV. I love Snoopy. 

The Cubs just imploded in the bottom of the 8th inning. They gave up 12 runs, 11 hits in a row in an inning that lasted almost 35 minutes. 17-2, Rockies. Oh...Cubs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Leaving the forum for awhile. I need to learn a lot about myself it seems.

Wish you all the best, I have made a lot of friends here and I will try to keep in contact via other means.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

There's this thing called the milk diet where you drink nothing but milk the entire time. Milk is supposed to be nutritious enough to keep your body going while you are losing weight at the same time. However, it also requires that you don't do a lot of strenuous activity. About a week ago I was watching this special on the health channel where this man weighed almost 800lbs went on the milk diet and actually lost weight before going into surgery. This was a man who, for him, pretty much any sort of dieting was impractical! Just food for thought.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

why are so many sa people gorgeous?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Its a wee bit funny bin back.
> 
> No basstid knows im here. I' spose thats the curse of our dise(dont say disease gary, ya daft sod, tis not a disease) problem. Ya can vanish and noboby gives a damn.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! :squeeze


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Welcome back! :squeeze


:yes welcome back. Seems like a revolving door with people leaving and arriving.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

wow this is early for me...only had 5hrs sleep.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> Leaving the forum for awhile. I need to learn a lot about myself it seems.
> 
> Wish you all the best, I have made a lot of friends here and I will try to keep in contact via other means.


Why do people keep LEAVING!?

In other news, I just watched someone vomit, and it was green. It was definitely one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Leaving the forum for awhile. I need to learn a lot about myself it seems.
> 
> Wish you all the best, I have made a lot of friends here and I will try to keep in contact via other means.


See you when you get back, hope to see you on msn


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope that things don't work out for you, i don't see it lasting long.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I went over my nonna's place today and the first thing she said was, "Hi...Nonno IS DEAD."

He's not actually dead. :sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I went to pick up the mail tonight and got stung by a wasp that was in the mailbox. It got me on my right breast, of all places! ( I acquired a boob-boo! Lol, I kill me!) Thankfully, I had my super thick, armor bra on and it was only able to get partially through. Heh, knowing my luck, it'll probably swell during the night and I'll wake up tomorrow lopsided.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess it's better than being naturally lopsided.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> I went to pick up the mail tonight and got stung by a wasp that was in the mailbox. It got me on my right breast, of all places! ( I acquired a boob-boo! Lol, I kill me!) Thankfully, I had my super thick, armor bra on and it was only able to get partially through. Heh, knowing my luck, it'll probably swell during the night and I'll wake up tomorrow lopsided.


That sounds like a made up story. Picture proof, please.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

the cheat said:


> That sounds like a made up story. Picture proof, please.


Eh, now that the sun's rising, it's a little late for headlights. :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Well, you will be missed. Best of luck in finding what you seek, Ospi!


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't like junk food as much as I used to.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I did have 4426 posts (before this one) did the mods steal one? Tsk tsk.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Crazy girl above me 

I wish I could just graduate college today and move on. I want to move so bad and get a respectable job.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No no no, I had 4426 then I had 4425 and then I had 4426 again. I am not crazy, I promise!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you sure, because you're at 4428? So the mods gave you 2!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_*big long sighhhhhhhhh*_


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_^ mm_

frack me*!*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Try not to hold grudges. What's the point? It's a waste of energy and will only make your life worse. Learn to forgive and you will be much more at peace.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Sound advice. I try not to let people have power over me like that. I used to dwell a lot. It's much easier (and healthier) to let it go.

-----

I'm giving away free hugs today. Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Everything gets easier over time, but man am I ever glad I never lasted long at a call center. I finally left a professional sounding voicemail today. It was draining. My phone always drops calls too - this doesn't help when you need to be put on hold!

My new place is gonna be BALLIN. Well...as close to ballin' as I'm gonna get right now. I totally dig it 457487x more than this dump. Even the view is decent.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww why did Ospi get banned?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Leaving the forum for awhile. I need to learn a lot about myself it seems.
> 
> Wish you all the best, I have made a lot of friends here and I will try to keep in contact via other means.


Oh, only just seen this. Will miss you Daisy  Hope you can get things sorted while you're away. Come back soon. :squeeze


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so high on caffeine right now. This is going to be one hell of a road trip.

And holy **** I slept well last night.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Tennis is fun. I didn't even suck as badly as I thought I would. Going again tomorrow, and hopefully weekly from then on.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea

spoon


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I wish I could get more upset with people, but I can't. Maybe I'm too empathetic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Close to L2 missions. Another 20 or so L1 should do it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I rinsed my mouth with salt and warm water, and I feel like I went to McDonald's. :lol
Can't I just brush my teef with a bottle of Jack, like Ke$ha would say?
And if salt is so cleansing, why don't we just brush our teeth with that instead? I wanna know these things!

Fun fact - at least that gave my salt shaker a purpose. I seriously don't think I've used it in months. Food is usually overly salty, so why do I want to add to that?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shale said:


> I wish I could get more upset with people, but I can't. Maybe I'm too empathetic.


Since growing somewhat of a spine, I find it increasingly hard to know when to be more nice or more angry. Sometimes I overdo it >.<


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

My Facebook account is now apparently spamming people with TUNEZ requests? 

Goodbye, Facebook, I was just looking for an excuse to delete you. Your CEO is an *******.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting hungry.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> And if salt is so cleansing, why don't we just brush our teeth with that instead?


Hmm, good question. It seems like it would kill all the bacteria... :sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ You can use baking soda. Tastes nasty, but it works great as a mild abrasive.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Whoever said "The past is the past." was in severe denial.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

G-g-g-g-oin to the fireworkzzz. Maybe I will run into GnR or IrishK or 2Talkative. I'm sure I will spot them in crowds of 400 000 people. Woop Woop.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i kept thinking conde nast was a rapper's name but apparently not. silly girl.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> ^ You can use baking soda. Tastes nasty, but it works great as a mild abrasive.


Really? Hmmmm I think I'll take you up on that (after intense Googling).

--------

Next person to exclaim, "Old joke is old" is getting asked what the new jokes are, because I didn't get the memo. Also if the joke is starting to seem _triple_ old. Friggen...moment ruiners.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

just stop, just stop, just ****ing stop


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

yay, I was about to not say **** at all and just be angry , but then I thought about it, and I realized that I kinda overreacted. So I apologized to my mom for yelling at her-it wasn't like heartfelt long apology or anything but I at least got out that I was sorry I yelled at her. yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Life isn't fair. I want to be a good-looking, emotionless, serial killer of serial killers, too.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, time for a scandalous thread.

9:01pm

mmm, maybe not


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You're an inspiration for birth control.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Logan X said:


> You're an inspiration for birth control.


...Nice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the cheat said:


> ...Nice.


I was playing Duke Nukem :b


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I seriously need a distraction right now.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I think I'm just a selfish person, and that's that. If I can't be happy for my best friend because of my own selfish desires, then I don't know what other conclusion to draw about myself.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to bed. Dear god how bad my life sucks.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why do week keep boxes of memories and momentos in boxes under our beds or in our closets? We may open them once in a blue moon but hate the way they make us feel.. why can we not just toss them out, the memories will never leave us its the material things that we can just not let go of...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

To the world,
You might be just another girl,
But to me,
Baby, you are the world


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I saw Curtis Joseph at the baseball game and took some pics because my boyfriend was more excited about that than the actual game lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a break.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm contemplating making a Facebook, _only_ because some co-workers are urging me to so we can keep in touch. I just worry because I know they'll be my only friends on there and I don't have any, how should I say it, "Facebook worthy" pictures. Goddamn you, Mark Zuckerberg!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

letitrock said:


> yay, I was about to not say **** at all and just be angry , but then I thought about it, and I realized that I kinda overreacted. So I apologized to my mom for yelling at her-it wasn't like heartfelt long apology or anything but I at least got out that I was sorry I yelled at her. yay


after 3:48 its all for you!...i dont know why


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need a break.


According to your doppleganger from last night you're taking one soon! :lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel awful for no reason. Bleh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel awful for no reason. Bleh.


That's your subconscious feeling guilty for saying I smelled like a sea man.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's night's like this that make me feel weird about being weird. It sucks to know you're weird.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> That's your subconscious feeling guilty for saying I smelled like a sea man.


But we went swimming. :b Oh, wait, you don't get that joke..


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Just found out I might be going to Hell. I'm awaiting my verdict.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Just found out I might be going to Hell. I'm awaiting my verdict.


You don't understand. :b This is "hell". We're sentenced to a term of between 0 and 130 years, and then we go back. Don't worry. :um


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I can listen to Weezer in any type of mood; frustrated, happy, confused, etc.
They're awesome


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nightrain said:


>


*GASP* That's TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Will you be my date for it mm75? :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm really proud of myself guys! I voluntarily went into a huge mass of people to see fireworks and survived!

This was to my left









Aaaand this was to my right









And I didn't get massively lost! Only mildly lost! An excellent SA and directionality triumph for meeee.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

^ You rock!

I'm getting addicted to these early morning walks around town with my dog. So is he. He does this funny little dance of excitement every time I come out there in the morning now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This was on the front page of Etsy today:



Mmmm hologram spandex. I kind of want one.

---------

How come SAS always dies at exactly 10.03am? :wife


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^If you wore that I'd tell people you're my real mother.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> This was on the front page of Etsy today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, smurf-sasquatch must be in this year!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^If you wore that I'd tell people you're my real mother.


There's a ladies' version too!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm really proud of myself guys! I voluntarily went into a huge mass of people to see fireworks and survived!
> 
> This was to my left
> 
> ...


What a beautiful place to have fireworks! Gorgeous!

I went to my town's show for the Independence Day, and it was packed like this, except at a very small lake. And the mosquitoes were crazy!


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

My children are my ultimate purpose, I now realise they are what matters the most, shame it took enduring so much pain and suffering.
They are the only beauty I see in this world, I am incredibly lucky to have 3 such perfectly healthy creatures.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

It's 3AM and I'm still awake. =/


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> There's a ladies' version too!


For some reason I can't help to think of this song when I see that:







kbare said:


> My children are my ultimate purpose, I now realise they are what matters the most, shame it took enduring so much pain and suffering.
> They are the only beauty I see in this world, I am incredibly lucky to have 3 such perfectly healthy creatures.


awww


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

"Seriously, do the words 'You're an idiot' confuse you? Yeah, you see you're sweating now. Typical.....(long pause)... See? Even Google's got you on its list of ****-ups."

a quote from the SleepTalkingMan (http://sleeptalkinman.blogspot.com)
this guy talks in his sleep and he's so hilarious.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

nightrain said:


>


who's up for virtual darts?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

it was only a tiny vagoo and a nipple :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i want to believe.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

This is so frustrating. I'm putting this off yet again till the last day.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Umm I need some help. Does 0.64 hectare (6400 square metres) sound like a decent area for a factory? I need to make up some realistic sounding numbers here..


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think I'll do it, it makes me nervous just thinking about it but it's now or never


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

*"One learning, though: my big flaw is fear. In a world where you're supposed to be a psycho, I just didn't yell loud enough to get ahead. I was too darn embarrassed to play God."*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm supposed to go for a walk today.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Plans for the evening cancelled. Was looking forward to seeing Toy Story 3 and going for drinks with some friends. :sigh


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

anonymid said:


> I'm supposed to go for a walk today.


^ Me too. I promised my girlfriend i would go walk.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

La la la la la la la la la......itchy eyes


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I will not be ignored! Or maybe I will. I don't care anymore.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I spend waay too much time here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to take my car for an oil change.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Resident Evil 1. Major nostalgia! I forgot how hard it is at the beginning when you start as Chris Redfield. Damn, i ran out of bullets with the handgun. Good thing i came across the trusty shotgun. oh yeah. Shoot em in the head! *pop*


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> I spend waay too much time here.


Yet right now you are off


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

What possessed me to take a sedative when I was already sort of depressed? I'm an idiot.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Just had my hair trimmed. Hmm im sitting on the fence.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

actionman said:


> Just had my hair trimmed. Hmm im sitting on the fence.


It will grow back...unlike mine which will take a few years to grow back


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I thought he was single.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

19 has the be the MOST awkward age ever! I'm glad I'm turning 20 in 3 days.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I'm turning 19 in 22 days :lol


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I've finally figured out how to control my brain chemicals and be a likable person.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> "Seriously, do the words 'You're an idiot' confuse you? Yeah, you see you're sweating now. Typical.....(long pause)... See? Even Google's got you on its list of ****-ups."
> 
> a quote from the SleepTalkingMan (http://sleeptalkinman.blogspot.com)
> this guy talks in his sleep and he's so hilarious.


"Is it a bird? Is it- Oh. It's Koala Man. Asleep in the branches again, and probably pissed. What an embarrassment to superhero-kind."

Haha. This is great!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Logan X said:


> Resident Evil 1. Major nostalgia! I forgot how hard it is at the beginning when you start as Chris Redfield. Damn, i ran out of bullets with the handgun. Good thing i came across the trusty shotgun. oh yeah. Shoot em in the head! *pop*


I was more than happy to receive infinite ammo with certain guns after beating 2 & 3 a bunch. RE1 is actually the hardest for me if that makes sense. I played it last?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

High Five!!


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Every night when I get home that spider is always just hanging there and I never see anything in his web, wish I had a moth or something to toss him.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

sda0 said:


> High Five!!


Down low!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm too weak to handle this.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Sundays are too boring. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I was more than happy to receive infinite ammo with certain guns after beating 2 & 3 a bunch. RE1 is actually the hardest for me if that makes sense. I played it last?


You're obviously very smart for saving the best for last 

I was tempted to cheat and download save files containing all the good stuff. It's nice to have all the goodies without the hastle of running through the game a few times yourself, but i changed my mind last minute. I like the survival feel of the game, and infinite bullets kind of take that feel away. I don't know why :b

It is fun to blow zombie heads with the infinite bullet magnum, though. That little *pop* sound is awesome.

Try the remake of RE1 on Gamecube if you can. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ All I have is a mini PS1 lol. I think I used some guides to help me through 1, but they were more confusing than anything.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't want any.  

I wish I knew where my period went.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://studenthome.nku.edu/~russelljo/flash/dudefalling.swf


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm still hungry.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't want any.
> 
> I wish I knew where my period went.


You can't see it? It's that little dot after "went", right near the bottom of the "t". Glad I could help you locate it.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i just want somebody to save me. is that such a big ask?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want my money back. This is not a good caricature.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I want my money back. This is not a good caricature.


Pics!

I got nothing. Oh except this report is still staring at my face.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Pics!
> 
> I got nothing. Oh except this report is still staring at my face.


What report!? I'm intrigued but I'm sure it's something really boring if you're procrastinating. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> What report!? I'm intrigued but I'm sure it's something really boring if you're procrastinating. :b


It's such a nightmare of a report that I can't even explain what it is. I'll explain it tomorrow when this nightmare is over.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mind_games said:


> Pics!


I was contemplating making a thread about it, when I was wondering if it was OK or not. But now that I realize it's pretty bad, I didn't really see the point of making one. Maybe though, tomorrow.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I put something in the microwave and upon shutting the door, it started up on its own. No timer going or any explanation. To say it's supernatural would be a bit far-fetched, so I'm going with alien encounter.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^:b The door to left of me opened today by itself..


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Time for a spooky early morning walk.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Stop overthinking things and just do them!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^LOL That's cute.

Each passing day I see I am getting stupider, uglier, and lamer. And it gets me mad seeing kids younger than me having "lives", doing all the things I couldn't/can't do, having freedom, being "normal". I also feel, compared to some people, my tastes are lacking.



fingertips said:


> i just want somebody to save me. is that such a big ask?


I know, really.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

oh; I thought you were here, but I guess you blog somewhere else


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a feeling that someone has a crush on me. The thought occurred when she said, "I have a crush on you" to me. I wonder if my suspicions are true.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hate it when I wake up in the morning and don't feel like P. Diddy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Finally went out to buy some groceries. I'm proud of myself.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

****!! I'm still doing this stupid report!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

today is going to be a great day


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

The chocolate powder is running out!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

meepie said:


> The chocolate powder is running out!


Maybe if you snort it from now on it'll last longer? :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sda0 said:


> I hate it when I wake up in the morning and don't feel like P. Diddy


It's only because you don't act like him. 
You should get a group of random strangers together, who can't sing but think they can, and tell them to walk uptown and get you some cheesecake...and if they don't, you're going to shut down the studio.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I hate it when i'm with MC Hammer and he doesn't let me touch anything


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

by the end of today i hope to: Print out my rebate form from apple and get it ready to send off. Apply for student finance, and put together a cv.

I'm guessing none of this will actually happen... unless i get my *** off of here


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Mom is making Paella for dinner tonight. :boogie


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay alcohol (in moderation, remember that one kids)


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I hate it when i'm with MC Hammer and he doesn't let me touch anything


"The awkward silence when the woman doesn't choose the iron in a game of Monopoly" :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MOM AND DAUGHTER FIGHHTTTT.

My dad is hiding in the basement. You could not _pay _him to come upstairs right now.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> MOM AND DAUGHTER FIGHHTTTT.
> 
> My dad is hiding in the basement. You could not _pay _him to come upstairs right now.


He is a wise man.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a headache, a sorethroat, and feel generally lousy :-(


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Little Bow Wow is still given acting oppurtunites..... I realise it is a "black movie" (sorry to be politically incorrect) but does he really have the acting tools to carry a cast, he still looks like he is 12...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What am I doing?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> What am I doing?












Glad I could help.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

titmouse

*giggles*


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> My Mom is making Paella for dinner tonight. :boogie


That looks really good.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Thinking about cutting my bangs. But I'm worried I won't look good with them. :/

Hair envy


















What should I do?

and I need a haircut. It's gotten so long.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Is that the sound of the bus depot or a cat meowing? Also, my period came this morning! WOOOO.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I can hear my dad talking about the drama of tonight's _The Real Housewives of New Jersey_. lmao


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was thinking of getting bangs but my forehead is looking pretty sexy this winter.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Why does my drawing of Jeff Bridges look like Rudy Huxtable? Riddle me that.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

And where the **** is that infraction for being sexist? Men ARE pigs. Oink. Woman are <edited for fear of infraction.>


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Men are pigs. Women are dishwashers -mechanized devices put on this earth for the convenience and pleasure of men. I love infractions. They make me feel whole. I like to asphyxiate myself as I read my infraction notices.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, I'm going to apply (and become) moderator just to ban you and your misogynistic, although absolutely genuine, ways.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Back gay-man? What? Moderator!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My point exactly! Why are not my undies ironed and hanged before I get home from day school??? Bad enough I have to make my own breakfast...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Getting my cavity filled in about 9 hours.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am currently working on a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle of Starry Night. I haven't done a puzzle in _years_.

It is fun, but back breaking!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm an expert time waster


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

The profiles on this sites options for "relationship status" just blew my mind.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so stressed, exams are coming and I'm not prepared


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

So i youtubed how to be more confident, just to see what was on there and found thishttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHQgxZ4owPk&feature=related

I agree with what this woman said, well it makes sense to me anyway


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

God, I wish I was born earlier.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Jazz always soothes me down after anything
Miles Davis ftw


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm exhausted. It feels kinda nice.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'm a SAS addict. No really. I just use this site to stroke my ginormourous ego.


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

I am afraid that things might not improve after returning home. And I hate how my mood is so easily determined by what happens on the internet.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think I'm a SAS addict. No really. I just use this site to stroke my ginormourous ego.


Thank God you said "ego". I wasn't sure where that was going! :b


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Saccharine.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been thinking it'd probaly be easier to make eye contact without wearing glasses, sure I'd be squinting all the time and it'll look like I'm glarring at people... but I wouldn't know how they're reacting because I'd be blind as a bat!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> So i youtubed how to be more confident, just to see what was on there and found thishttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHQgxZ4owPk&feature=related
> 
> I agree with what this woman said, well it makes sense to me anyway


Makes a lot of sense to me. Everyone has something they're great at, no matter how trivial, and if one can transfer that feeling of confidence to other things in their life...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Monkeys are really cheap here..I'd buy one but i'd have to leave it when I travel back home


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Monkeys are really cheap here..I'd buy one but i'd have to leave it when I travel back home


Are you at the zoo?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Are you at the zoo?


No but it feels like it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


I love that song


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Is it really necessary that mosquito bites itch? As though it's not bad enough that something sucks the blood out of your body, the spot where it sucked from then turns into a gross-looking bump that drives you to the brink of insanity due to the relentless itchiness after.

Thanks, God(?)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"You should try to make more friends. Especially friends who can get you drugs."

_Seriously_, brain? Sometimes I worry about you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Slap-happy :haha


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

5 more should do the trick. It's about ****ing time.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i feel so old...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

hopeway said:


> I am afraid that things might not improve after returning home. And I hate how my mood is so easily determined by what happens on the internet.


1 - Its totally gonna improve. Environmental, remember?
2 - Haters gonna hate. They're just text on a screen.

:heart Keep positive Hopey


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's Oprah Time!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> i feel so old...


Happy Birthday you old man ;P


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

DNA said:


> It takes less muscles to smile than it takes to root around your home looking for that last Ambien.


Is that Sonny Chiba in your av?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why do they put these little stickers on apples? I swallow them every time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The book can also be...a HAT.






The a/c unit can also be...A DRYER. Yeah I leave a lot out now to air (conditioner) dry. The dryer shrinks the unshrinkable.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> Happy Birthday you old man ;P


pshh lol thanks.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Im such a Koala....


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

My cat suckles in her sleep. She also twitches like she is running after a mouse. 

It's cute.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I cant decide on what I want to try and draw next. Portraits are too difficult for me as I dont have any shading skills. Maybe another super hero or something..just lines no shading..


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Wish I had it in me to attend an art class. I know i'd really enjoy it..maybe i'll have the confidence in a few years.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

My head got shrunk two sizes in the last two days.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Feeling a little better today.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Its a fu*king great day to be alive. That is all:clap:boogie


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Awesome 

I have just sent a raw version of one of my songs to my friend and he will play it to his drummer friend. We are supposed to record some drums to a couple of my songs soon... I am quite frankly terrified. And yet I feel good.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder who this person is that's adding all the tags to this thread. :b

I feel a little better today.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not sure why I'm still doing this.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate trying to sell stuff. I'd rather just give it away...but I don't know anyone to give it to.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is so complicated, but i'll tell myself to 'keep calm and carry on'


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I need a hair cut.

Well actually I need all of them cut. But yeah.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

THERE'S A NEW TAG. Show yourself, tagger!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Today I realized that you can tag threads :O


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I bet you put in over 9000, rawrboy.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I bet you put in over 9000, rawrboy.


maaybe :um


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder what you're doing right now.
Where ever you are, I hope you're happy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahem, I mean the Flying Spaghetti Monster put forks on Earth for a good reason.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Glad I could help.


i only just saw this but i loled


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone tagged fluid. I know who you are. This tag business could be pretty fun.

/goes off to tag everything as, "women are human WOW"


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Orangina and a crisp-sandwich make for a surprisingly tasty breakfast.

From now on I would like the Traditional irish brekkie to be replaced with this. *

* copyright infringement will be penalised by a 1,000 euros fine and a lick on the face


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

... ...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why are you so nice to me?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Why are you so nice to me?


Coz you gave me money (and a fruit-basket)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ is it ok for you guys if i identify with Wretch 32?...you can be anyone else...chipmunk, ghetts...ANYONE!...please allow me to have this little thing...and at 01:32 he's not dissing Chipmunk...he's saying forgive, remember when you were like that? (remember that, Saif)...im not talking to Dub16 only...im talking to all of you...please


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Best post EVA! 

I'm with ya mate! Dubby is with ya!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Best post EVA!
> 
> I'm with ya mate! Dubby is with ya!


:hs


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Im really bored right now..dont know what to dooo..


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

6:00 to 6:18 is for the sas member watching us


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"i know you will all do your duty!!!...i am proud...2 send you into battle"


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> 2 send you into battle


yeah our parents...if youre not arrogant enough to be God and not humble enough to be human then dont have children!!!

crazy bastids
f*cking up our planet


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

lawd help!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thewall said:


> lawd help!


omg we posted at the same time!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

lol, that we did!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Is PrincessQueenCupcake the one that had multiple user names a while back? Cause I just saw that she was permanently banned, but she doesn't seem like the type to cause trouble, but I remember her being pretty and people said the multi-user name girl was attractive, and nice, soo.....


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

thewall said:


> lawd help!


Have a nice day, and uh, have a nice day :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

thewall said:


> lawd help!


He seems to be the type of guy most Tennesseans can relate to. I'm sure it'll be a landslide.

:sigh :bash


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If i didn't know better id say this guy is drunk as hell. Seems like he can barely stand up and talk straight. The mumbling doesn't help either.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

_When the night falls you wonder if you shouldn't find someplace to run and hide, escape the pain, but hiding's such a lonely thing to do._


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay I heard a good joke recently... Well I found it hilarious anyway. lol

An Irish farmer is in his barn doing a striptease when a farmhand walks in catching him in the act. "What the f**k!?" shouts the farmhand. "S**t!" says the embarrassed farmer. "Thing is, the wife and I haven't been getting on so my therapist advised I should do something sexy to a tractor!".


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

thewall said:


> lawd help!


He's got my vote.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm beginning to question my religious stance... today I seek the truth.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> I'm beginning to question my religious stance... today I seek the truth.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! A fellow pastafarian questioning his faith! :lol

No, I think the most important thing is to want to know the truth and keeping an open mind. I'd like to hear about what has made you question your previous stance.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! A fellow pastafarian questioning his faith! :lol
> 
> No, I think the most important thing is to want to know the truth and keeping an open mind. I'd like to hear about what has made you question your previous stance.


I know, i know lol. Well, the reason being was this conversation with this one guy who is friends with one of my best friends. Suffice it to say, I didn't really give a good argument because of SA... he gave me a lot to think about, like how I'm not very knowledgeable about at all science or religion. I sort of felt stupid... did i mention though that the guy can be a non-empathetic jerk most of the time?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

letitrock said:


> Is PrincessQueenCupcake the one that had multiple user names a while back? Cause I just saw that she was permanently banned, but she doesn't seem like the type to cause trouble, but I remember her being pretty and people said the multi-user name girl was attractive, and nice, soo.....


I dont knwo!! RRRqwrrr!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

why did today speed by insanely fast


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh hey Prop 8 was overturned here today. 'grats LGBT forum peeps


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Oh hey Prop 8 was overturned here today. 'grats LGBT forum peeps


That's great news.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate it when I mistake the thread page with the private messages and think I have a notification >_>


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Maybe I should have an avatar.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Found a great standing retro lamp with two movable heads and when I tried it, it worked:boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> It's past 10:30 and I'm thinking if I'm not enjoying my downtime, what exactly am I enjoying? Why should I let negative thoughts eat away at me? It is SO not worth it. I'm really fed up right now, with having my emotions all out of whack. Why can't I just not care? Why is that hard? Hell, nobody else gives a f***.


*I was thinking the same exact thing recently. Down with emotions !!!!!!! *
*Tired of them overwhelming me !!!!!!! *


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> _When the night falls you wonder if you shouldn't find someplace to run and hide, escape the pain, but hiding's such a lonely thing to do._


*So, very true. Beautiful.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LaRibbon said:


> Just found out _relaxedly _is a real word...
> 
> :con


*wow, that IS weird !! Never knew that ! Thx for sharing !*


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

There are no bad words. Just bad intentions.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have issued five warnings in the last half hour.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have issued five warnings in the last half hour.


Thanks for keeping us safe.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

irishK said:


> I`m sweating like a crazy woman. Heading for a swim and to sit on the sand for a bit. I`m taking my laptop with me and throwing it out to sea.


Send it to me please


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blaaaaahhh...ahh. I am friggen hungry. I would love some pizza =D. Why didn't I think of this before I have all kinds of frozen stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a laptop.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can finally talk to you tonight...I dare you to have plans.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Daniel Radcliffe has a new girlfriend.

I have lost all reasons to live.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have received 5 warnings in the last hour


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Daniel Radcliffe has a new girlfriend.
> 
> I have lost all reasons to live.


This is why I avoid celebrity news. I don't need to see Kristin Stewart with that ratard she's with..or not with anymore...I dunno. I feel for you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's weird that you're here. But great. 

Right, pizza. I was going to do that. Then bed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> This is why I avoid celebrity news. I don't need to see Kristin Stewart with that ratard she's with..or not with anymore...I dunno. I feel for you.


But that's just the thing, Daniel never WAS in the celebrity news. Except when he didn't know Justin Beiber was a guy and when he said Robert Pattinson was way sexier than him unless you like skinny nerdy boys.

And now this skank has gone and slept with my future husband and is mocking me from all the gossip sites. My soul is broken.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blah blah blah.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You still have Harry Potter.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I will always have Harry Potter.

Always.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I find myself attracted to Snape, or is it Alan Rickman?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^It is a sexy-voiced, desperate-for-love, sarcastic emalgamation of both.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Today was better than most days.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

To stand downwind and watch it burn


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

The mind/imagination has a way of making things/people/places seem different than how it really is


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Kids are so cute. I had the windows open while the sprinklers were on in the front yard, and heard a little girl say, "Daddy watch out! Yucky water" :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Sorry to hear you feel so bad =/ Hope things get better!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I would like a boy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bedtime


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I finally have a photo of my boyfriend. I feel like spamming his face everywhere but I don't think he'd like that. Also I couldn't handle the competition.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

When considering someone as a new friend, I think you should make sure they play the lottery. You can't have enough friends who play the lottery.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to see Electric Wizard this year soooo bad. But I'd have to go alone. Going to concerts alone=scary.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I want to see Electric Wizard this year soooo bad. But even if I had the money...I'd have to go alone. Going to concerts alone=scary.


I'll go with ya!

Just one quick question, Who the hell are Electric Wizard?
Oh and can I please bring a sandwich with me?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I got 5c off my noodles and flake today. Is it because I'm hot?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Oh hey Prop 8 was overturned here today. 'grats LGBT forum peeps


yaya, I know, I gasped when I heard that on Chelsea Lately last night



EmptyRoom said:


> I find myself attracted to Snape, or is it Alan Rickman?


It's Snape.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> I'll go with ya!
> 
> Just one quick question, Who the hell are Electric Wizard?
> Oh and can I please bring a sandwich with me?


YAY! :boogie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Highest bidder so far and less than a day to go. I hope i win, and i hope the dude doesn't cancel the contract because he didn't get the price he wanted. I have a feeling he will do exactly that.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I found a fiver inside a rolled up sock!

I really need to cut back on my bulmers consumption!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Sleep deprivation is killing me!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Telling someone they look tired is rude as hell. I will shank the next person who says this to me.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just cried in my bedroom alone.  :cry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> I just cried in my bedroom alone.  :cry


sorry to hear


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

by who???????



rcapo89 said:


> I just cried in my bedroom alone.  :cry


:rub

and also, why can't you just delete it? why? it's such a small thing


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Finally, it changed!

"Most users ever online was 568, Yesterday at 02:10 PM"

Before that, it was October 19 or something like that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you're wrong. talking about it does not make it better.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Positive Self-Talk.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I just cried in my bedroom alone.  :cry


Oh noes. 

Ugh, money is such a hassle.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

lol wtf??


----------



## Sial Axetder (Aug 5, 2010)

Random - Thought


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I just cried in my bedroom alone.  :cry


Stop that!  I hope you are feeling better.

Why does the media say that we need a man in our lives to make us whole? I am starting to realize that I don't need someone to make me happy! This is a big step for me on my journey to self acceptance.

I will tell you what would make me happy, though. I nice 40 hours, Monday thru Friday job. That's what. But I can't change the fact that I don't have a job so no point fretting over that too much.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Toot it and Boot it.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Why does the media say that we need a man in our lives to make us whole? I am starting to realize that I don't need someone to make me happy! This is a big step for me on my journey to self acceptance.
> 
> I will tell you what would make me happy, though. I nice 40 hours, Monday thru Friday job. That's what. But I can't change the fact that I don't have a job so no point fretting over that too much.


I agree - I don't need a man in my life either! Or a woman!

And I really miss having a job - just two more semesters of school and I'm done. I've about talked myself out of grad school. I just want to work and make some money so I can buy books and music, and have a little house with a library, and some musical instruments. And some cats.

I think I'll take up smoking a pipe too.

Congrats, by the way - it's a good attitude to have.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

LostPancake said:


> I agree - I don't need a man in my life either! Or a woman!
> 
> And I really miss having a job - just two more semesters of school and I'm done. I've about talked myself out of grad school. I just want to work and make some money so I can buy books and music, and have a little house with a library, and some musical instruments. And some cats.
> 
> ...


How about a pipe and wear a monocle at the same time? Yes. This is my new goal in life. :b


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been listening to dance and Im pretty much wide awake.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a Wii with 6 games, 2 controllers, a network card accessory, and an old school controller. I want to donate it but I dunno who to give it to.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

huh said:


> I have a Wii with 6 games, 2 controllers, a network card accessory, and an old school controller. I want to donate it but I dunno who to give it to.


Try and find a kid who otherwise wouldn't be able to afford all that. Not sure where you'd find one, unless you know someone.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Try and find a kid who otherwise wouldn't be able to afford all that. Not sure where you'd find one, unless you know someone.


I'd like to, but I don't know any kids (personally) that couldn't otherwise afford one. I was going to give it to the children's hospital but they only accept new, unopened, toys and electronics. Kind of annoying because I know it works fine and is in great condition.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

huh said:


> I'd like to, but I don't know any kids (personally) that couldn't otherwise afford one. I was going to give it to the children's hospital but they only accept new, unopened, toys and electronics. Kind of annoying because I know it works fine and is in great condition.


You could give it to me, lol.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

there must be a better way:sus


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel emotionally better but physically ill. I need to take it easier on myself I think. I'm not a machine dammit.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Joining the monocle trend.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

he's staring at me and I kind of want to do inappropriate things to his visage. oh, did I just say that out loud? I meant.. he looks nice.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

huh said:


> I have a Wii with 6 games, 2 controllers, a network card accessory, and an old school controller. I want to donate it but I dunno who to give it to.


Got a Boys & Girls Club nearby?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I need to move ooooooout. Someone move in with meeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Cheese is delicious


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've been pretty lazy about brushing my teeth lately.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


 New spokescat for 9 Lives :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


All I want to do is nuzzle my face in that fur.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Doh!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> All I want to do is nuzzle my face in that fur.


That's what he said.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

He does indeed love touching my fur. No idea why.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dearest Alex,

Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase put up the tracklist for today. D; I'm begging you, darling.

Love Justine


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> He does indeed love touching my fur. No idea why.


Don't we all Berry. Don't we all


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

If you only really knew what I went through as a kid, maybe you would understand.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Things are going to get uncomfortable starting in a few hours and will remain that way for the next few months. <storm clouds>


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Things are going to get uncomfortable starting in a few hours and will remain that way for the next few months. <storm clouds>


You can get an ointment fer that in the local pharmacy mate! Dont suffer in silence!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My neck is itchy. Should I shave? Nahhhhh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> You can get an ointment fer that in the local pharmacy mate! Dont suffer in silence!


An ointment to cure the discomfort arising from relatives staying over? I gotta get me some of that.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> An ointment to cure the discomfort arising from relatives staying over? I gotta get me some of that.


Oh thats never good. Relatives comin to stay is bleddy nasty alright! Don't envy you there man! I'd be inclined to lock meself in the room til they've buggered off home again!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I could stop worrying...


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

There's no mood that can't be cured by a brisk morning walk.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

********* needs to remove the stick that is shoved so far up his ***


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*********** needs to follow the guidelines when in chat


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> *********** needs to follow the guidelines when in chat


Is that a personal attack?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I might make myself a cuppa.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

shale said:


> Is that a personal attack?


No names were mentioned and it was not derogatory in any way. Just a warning that the guidelines still apply in the chat room.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want magic powers so bad.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh **** I hope we get this **** sold real quick. I won't be able to stand this wanker for too long.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

*I've failed!!!! I'm doomed!!!! I'm so stupid and worthless!!!! What do I do?!?!?! Arggggggh!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^I love that font/text/typeface

gawd, I'm pathetic!!!!


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

fence ---or --- no fence


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I need something to spend my money on. A woman would work.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm pumped to learn about science today, and also watch an IMAX film, booyaaaaaa!!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I got my 2000th win at the Internet Scrabble Club yesterday. 



Of course, I'm closing in on my 2000th loss as well.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> ********* needs to remove the stick that is shoved so far up his ***


Haters gonna hate  :squeeze


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> *********** needs to follow the guidelines when in chat


you forgot the space


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i just watched Percy Jackson and the Olympians...signs >_< ...and none of yall is Shanti...go **** yourself...ill just share :yes

http://www.zshare.net/audio/790774046358f353/ << "the enemy was concerned"

http://www.zshare.net/audio/79077684567571cf/ << silly city boi

http://www.zshare.net/audio/7907782284b8e9e2/ << know one cares






who claims hunter? v_v


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

oh my god, it’s full on double rainbow all the way across the sky. oh god, what does this mean? it's so bright, so vivid..?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Why does summer have to go so fast?!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So, SAS, you look bored. Lets play HELP ELISE INTERPRET REMARKS FROM RANDOM STRANGERS!

Okay, so I get off work, leave the building, and see my bus at the bus stop waaaay in the distance. I start booking it. Now, keep in mind I look ridiculously stupid will running.

Once I have run about 14 miles towards the bus and have about 20 feet to go I start to slow down, and it closes it's door and starts to pull away. I am all WTF! Arm flailing! Hey you! Stop that bus! It does, so I run the remaining distance and jump on board.

So, I am kindof irked at the bus driver.

Me: You didn't think I was running for the bus?
Him: No, I just wanted to see you run some more.

NOW, WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!?

The way I figure it can mean three things
1) I look _that_ comical while running he just wanted to laugh some more
2) He thinks I am morbidly obese and was trying to get me to exercise
3) I fill out a low-cut top better than Pam Anderson and he wanted to see my boobs bounce up and down for as long as possible.

OPINIONS PLEASE.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Cheeseburger

uke


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> NOW, WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!?
> 
> The way I figure it can mean three things
> 1) I look _that_ comical while running he just wanted to laugh some more
> ...


Ahahaha. Totally #3. 

That was funny.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do I want to know what is on that burger? Flavor enhancers? Okay. uke


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Probably number 3 lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> 3) I fill out a low-cut top better than Pam Anderson and he wanted to see my boobs bounce up and down for as long as possible.


I'm picking this. But did he say it in a sarcastic way? If so, I'd go with numero uno.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> So, SAS, you look bored. Lets play HELP ELISE INTERPRET REMARKS FROM RANDOM STRANGERS!
> 
> Okay, so I get off work, leave the building, and see my bus at the bus stop waaaay in the distance. I start booking it. Now, keep in mind I look ridiculously stupid will running.
> 
> ...


I'll be ready................ :lol (Theme to Baywatch, people!)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> 3) I fill out a low-cut top better than Pam Anderson and he wanted to see my boobs bounce up and down for as long as possible.


Do you seriously even have to think about this one? :um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> NOW, WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!?
> 
> The way I figure it can mean three things
> 1) I look _that_ comical while running he just wanted to laugh some more
> ...


Yup, it was 3. heh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Was this how you were running Elise(Minus the bra & underwear), forward to the 00:26:b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Minus the bra and underwear? Wouldn't that make me naked?

Sadly, Captain Jack is more my style. Though with much bigger knockers.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Minus the bra and underwear? Wouldn't that make me naked?
> 
> Sadly, Captain Jack is more my style. Though with much bigger knockers.


Whoops, I guess I should of worded that properly. xD

EDIT: or was it purposely done? =p


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Getting rejected by the bus driver is one of those moments where you really feel like the world is unfair and against you. This guy was in line to get into my bus yesterday and somehow the bus driver didn't see him and shut the door. And he was waiting in line next! The look of disbelief on the poor guy's face as the bus moved past him lol. 

Your's could have been a seriously inattentive bus driver (he could have been busy looking in his rear view mirror prior to pulling out) and his response could have been just a clever/sarcastic response. 

Or number 3 lol.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Minus the bra and underwear? Wouldn't that make me naked?
> 
> Sadly, Captain Jack is more my style. Though with much bigger knockers.


Classic :yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bus drivers have a very high suicide rate, they are very sad and depressed individuals, can't you let the man have his fun before he offs himself????


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> So, SAS, you look bored. Lets play HELP ELISE INTERPRET REMARKS FROM RANDOM STRANGERS!
> 
> Okay, so I get off work, leave the building, and see my bus at the bus stop waaaay in the distance. I start booking it. Now, keep in mind I look ridiculously stupid will running.
> 
> ...


Great story. I literally laughed out loud. I'm now considering getting a job as a bus driver just so I can do this to as many people as possible before getting fired.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I thought it was Thursday & then I found out from my cousin that it's Friday :/



Perfectionist said:


> NOW, WHAT DOES THIS MEAN!?
> 
> The way I figure it can mean three things
> 1) I look _that_ comical while running he just wanted to laugh some more
> ...


I say #3 :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I knew that doctor was the Ice Truck Killer...right from the first scene I saw him in.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

What's up with these tags for this thread?:teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

GnR said:


> I need something to spend my money on. A woman would work.


You called?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> You called?


...you're for sale?? You need some business cards, maybe even a website.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

@Perfectionist: sounds like a MFIF.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to get up and feed the chickens. (Yes, I'm a country girl :blank)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> @Perfectionist: sounds like a MFIF.


At first I read that as MILF. I was really, really confused.


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

I hope my suitcases are big enough to lug all the shopping and presents back home


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

really? you needed to wear that bright of a shirt around the crazies?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I want a really powerful telescope.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want a good night's with no alarm to wake me up in the morning - I need to turn it off tonight.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> What's up with these tags for this thread?:teeth


They are quite random


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Road trip starts tomorrow. Day 1: 561 miles


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I've realised ignoring something does not always make it go away. I'm fighting back in my little way. I just hope it will end well, as in, stop the ****** otherwise it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, who tagged the mighty peen? :b That made me smile, whoever you are.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sooo, i think i'm gonna delete my sas account. I'm convinced my parents are stalking me on here :um

And if they are, then it's time for me to move out. I can't stand being asked these stupid questions all the time, just leave me the **** alone please.

Just when i got the courage to post more photos, i'm about to delete them again.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

This is the new sound
Just like the old sound


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

He won't calm down. D:


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Neighbour = [email protected]


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im gonna start living my life...thanks for your help... <3  :group


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Well.

I don't know how I'm going to explain this one.

I hate disappointing people I care about.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

inna sense said:


> im gonna start living my life...thanks for your help... <3  :group


aww, are you leaving?? well, good luck with everything :squeeze


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

ughh...can't wait till monday


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm grateful I don't live here...I have to drive 10 mins for water.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm on the search for the next great batch of songs... how exciting and boring at the same time


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

g-g-g-oing to Red Robins with my mom and uncle.

WOOP WOOP best sat night plans ever WOOP WOOP


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The tags are increasing at an alarming rate.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just saw Inception! It blew my mind! :eyes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My favorite tag so far: don't you hate pants?

...and no I didn't write that


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the tag secrecy. This could be a whole new fun thing on here.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

inna sense said:


> im gonna start living my life...thanks for your help... <3  :group


Good luck.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

personal tag limit reached :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dried apricots, nom nom nom.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> personal tag limit reached :lol


I reckon you're the one that likes pie so much. Just a guess...but you also don't like wearing pants or underwear. Hmmmm. :con


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the pie tags may or may not be mine is all I'm saying.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Chicken pot pie? I swear we've talked about that before. That may be someone else though.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Chicken pot pie? I swear we've talked about that before. That may be someone else though.


Chicken pie and me used to have a thing going on a while back. But we've decided to take a break. So no chicken pie wasn't me. I tried to put in steak n mushroom pie but I'd reached my limit. I live an interesting and meaningful life, don't I.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had a frooooosty!

And it was deliiiiicious!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If I were religious, I would pray that this works out...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> If I were religious, I would pray that this works out...


His Noodly Appendages work in mysterious ways. Don't give up yet.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've finally over taken Ospi on this thread! Yay!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Packing packing packing. Tomorrow I'm leaving for a three day trip with my friend. (First time I'm travelling without my parents). I'm so scared I could puke. But it'll be fun.


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

Never take on a guy who is really good at maths, no matter how much time he spends bashing his head against a wall.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder why I have no confidence? Then I wouldn't be so alone. Im my own worst enemy. A man with no confidence is not a very attractive person..so I hope my CBT will change this. It's going to be tough..finding self worth..but I feel I have a lot to offer and I wont give up.

I cant believe I've never had a relationship. I wonder if I get lucky..and somebody truly special will be found first time around.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tags
3.14159265, butt pimples, cheese, chicken pot pie, did someone say pie?, don't you hate pants?, feed me a stray cat, feed me your children, fluid, guy yelling at cat parody, hairy bum, how about those dodgers, i like pie, in the garage, indie is naughty, oh hai rachey!, over 9000, pickles, puffin on your whale, snuffleupagus, the mighty peen, trala-la-la, where are my pants, where the white women at, your epidermis is showing


LOL!!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Indigo Flow said:


> Tags
> butt pimples


This is more than mere coincidence.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My rats just nibbled the eggs. I wonder if they like them or not... since they are out of rat pellets and I can't afford to buy them more right now I'm trying experimental foods.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I got super bad GAS right now.

(guitar acquisition syndrome)


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sitting at an expat coffee shop in Redding, CA...its 1/3 zoned out druggies, 1/3 expat travelers with backpacks, 1/3 cute college girls. I dont know whether to run like hell or stay forever.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I was out playing tennis with my friend and we were caught up in a huge thunderstorm. We had to walk 20+ minutes back in a heavy rain and wind + tons of lightning. It came up so quick we weren't prepared. I am soaked. lol

It was a little scary but kinda cool.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Vancouver's football team sucks.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hahahaha yes. Yes it really truly does.

I have nothing to do today. This is excellent.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Hahahaha yes. Yes it really truly does.
> 
> I have nothing to do today. This is excellent.


 I went last night, the best part is the outdoor stadium. I think I spent more time watching the people on the roller coaster than the game lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GnR said:


> I went last night, the best part is the outdoor stadium. I think I spent more time watching the people on the roller coaster than the game lol.


I don't even know where they are now, since they killed the BC place roof. Maybe the change in venue is throwing them off? My dad was watching the game on TV last night and all I heard were lots of shouts about "you damn girly girls!"


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> Tags
> 3.14159265, butt pimples, cheese, chicken pot pie, did someone say pie?, don't you hate pants?, *feed me a stray cat*, feed me your children, fluid, guy yelling at cat parody, hairy bum, how about those dodgers, i like pie, in the garage, indie is naughty, oh hai rachey!, over 9000, pickles, puffin on your whale, snuffleupagus, the mighty peen, trala-la-la, where are my pants, where the white women at, your epidermis is showing
> 
> LOL!!!


:3


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Woke up late, watching movies  going to finally build my bookshelf and clean my room!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Never thought I'd ever be saying this but I can't wait for school to start.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Where did the posting your infractions thread disappear to? Did it get deleted? I admit I was enjoying the lulz.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Woah, I missed a bunch of tags getting added. In other news, someone with 591 friends on fakebook deleted me as one of those "friends". This is more than okay, because she was always a giant b**** and we never talked. I just have to scratch my head though, because I assume the popular girls you never exchanged hellos with in your school years add you to brown nose through your profile. Cause I know I never requested her. Still looking for drama, I see. Well hun ya won't find it on my FB page...it's a real snoozer. Just like the time 591-friends-on-the-net girl said that she liked my jeans, then wanted to be my partner for a project. Quiet does not mean smart, although I remember her being hilariously dense so I suppose she did need some assistance.

Alright fine so I'm a little bitter about this.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's an Illuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusion



Perfectionist said:


> Where did the posting your infractions thread disappear to? Did it get deleted? I admit I was enjoying the lulz.


I miss the lulz already.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I miss the lulz because I missed them ever being there =(


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i want some banana bread. banana cake will do fine. if there's any difference *shrugs*


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Darn, you can't add any more tags to this thread!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Now I have to take notes on this ****...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The customer service to this pharmaceutical website are complete *******s >=(


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ughhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, like me, please, please, please, _please_, like me.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Dang it they are back.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Dang it they are back.


Have you ever realised that most of my visitor messages are from you? :b

NOT THAT IT'S A BAD THING...I promise.

And where did your avatar go?? D:


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

I want a pet goat after watching a show on goat farming yesterday.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Have you ever realised that most of my visitor messages are from you? :b
> 
> NOT THAT IT'S A BAD THING...I promise.
> 
> And where did your avatar go?? D:


No I didn't know that. How do you figure that one out? I think it's because most of your other acquaintances were rebels and got banned and I simply outlasted them and now I'll try to stop this sentence, but it's pretty hard you know once you get started you feel like going on and on and on even if you've overused a few conjunctions but oh well .. :duck

------

Too bored to make animated gif.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Deliriousness is coming. I can feel it. But I can't sleep now. I have to stay up so I can wash my tye dye shirt! I must pull through...stay away, Sleepiness, stay away. I don't have time for you and your friend.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

-chewbacca sound-


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Why the **** does my monitor keep blinking. WHO IS SPYING ON ME I DEMAND TO KNOW. Leave a message on my desktop in .txt format, thanks.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

mmmm. liquid smoke.
:-|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ hey, you have an avatar of yourself up for once. :b I can stop dreaming that you're a pretty lady now...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

A guy from work gave me his phone number. :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^ hey, you have an avatar of yourself up for once. :b I can stop dreaming that you're a pretty lady now...


lol


thewall said:


> A guy from work gave me his phone number. :um


Is it someone who you could see yourself hanging out with or someone you don't want anything to do with? =/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> lol
> 
> Is it someone who you could see yourself hanging out with or someone you don't want anything to do with? =/


I should've added "not that you aren't a pretty man" but perhaps it's too late.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm just experiencing a surge of positive energy like I've never felt before!!! I can't even explain it, and no I'm not on any type of NEW drug atm, and yes I took my medication today lol.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^Give me some of that, please. xD


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

_I'm not an idiot, I know how the world works. I've got ten bucks in my pocket, I have nothing to offer you and I know that. I understand. But I'm too involved now. You jump, I jump remember?_

I must be extremely tired. I'm watching Titanic after a freaking long day and actually almost cried. Jack Dawson, this was a beautiful thing to say :cry


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> lol
> 
> Is it someone who you could see yourself hanging out with or someone you don't want anything to do with? =/


It's not that I don't want anything to do with him, I would just feel incredibly awkward calling him and hanging out. It's my weirdo problems, not him.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm just experiencing a surge of positive energy like I've never felt before!!! I can't even explain it, and no I'm not on any type of NEW drug atm, and yes I took my medication today lol.


Its leo sun, leo moon! Fire signs, and optimism rule. A new moon in leo with sun and moon aligned as is the case with all new moons. Full moons have the sun and moon signs opposite. I like full moons a bit more, I was born under one. They still always match though opposite, it makes a sextile aspect too. Fire and air always are present together or water and earth in all full moons. They say new moons are the perfect time to start a new activity since the moon energy is easy going with the sun, there shouldn't be a hard opposition to it emotionally. Full moons are when things reach a climax and then things wane for 2 weeks, to the next new moon, then new moon to full moon is a waxing period of building energy. They say you reap things during the waning period what you did in the waxing period of 2 weeks.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

See you wednesday...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> See you wednesday...


Okay! :>

Where did all the tags go?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

That woman holding the new Kindle is very attractive. I keep checking out the page just to get another look. I'm almost tempted to buy one... it's a good thing they are sold out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

irishK said:


> _I'm not an idiot, I know how the world works. I've got ten bucks in my pocket, I have nothing to offer you and I know that. I understand. But I'm too involved now. You jump, I jump remember?_
> 
> I must be extremely tired. I'm watching Titanic after a freaking long day and actually almost cried. Jack Dawson, this was a beautiful thing to say :cry


I am purposefully NOT watching it, it's too emotionally exhausting. I am watching Sweeny Todd instead. Flip to channel 44 during Titanic commercials - watching Johnny Depp stab people in the throat will help you cry less.

Edit: Damnit I can hear it in the other room! _It's just goodbye for a little while. There will be a boat for the daddies along in another while, this boat is for the mummies and the children._

Gyaaaaagh I must hide in my roooom.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw Titanic in theaters and I didn't think it was sad. All I could think of was her boobs.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> ^Give me some of that, please. xD


I sent a JOLT of it down to Florida, hopefully you pick it up, and it doesn't turn into a hurricane instead!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The blue knight rules, the red knight sucks the big one! You're going down red knight! Down down down. Red knight's goin' down.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, I think I've come a long way, again.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm supposed to make a doctor's appointment...hmmm....


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

What happened to all the tags? Pfff..we're not allowed to have any fun here.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

aww the over 9000 tag is gone? wtf?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Oh yeah, I'm supposed to make a doctor's appointment...hmmm....


I made the appointment. It's the least I can do while avoiding college things. :/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Fried chicken livers own your face.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm listening to the sound of rain outside. I feel a little sad but also a little happy.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I always think the guy in the advertisement at the top of the website is Obama, apparently Obama is depressed


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I take too long to type messages, which lose context at completion.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

The force is strong in this one.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> I made the appointment. It's the least I can do while avoiding college things. :/


Good step for you!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

i wish pocky was easier to buy in the uk!!


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Just returned from a nice walk. Been a tough lonely day today..the walk made me feel a liitle better. The air was nice.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the common occurrences in my dreams is my ability to hover/float. But only when standing. Can't do it while sitting or lying down.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

OregonMommy said:


> Good step for you!


Thank you!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It's about time I decided to take care of this. It's a small thing but it's time for change - Yes, I Can! lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I just found out that my sister was trying to find out my password for this forum. I didn't even know she knew about this site, but I don't deserve privacy, do I?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Estelle said:


> I just found out that my sister was trying to find out my password for this forum. I didn't even know she knew about this site, but I don't deserve privacy, do I?


That's pretty underhanded... hope you have a good password!

If this is Estelle's sister reading this... stop that!!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Estelle said:


> I just found out that my sister was trying to find out my password for this forum. I didn't even know she knew about this site, but I don't deserve privacy, do I?


That's no good. :blank Make your password unguessable!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What made all the tags disappear?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll just screw up my sister's online food journal.:teeth That calorie obsessed weirdo.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

coffee + nesquik = deliciousness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's still Monday.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

the eternal struggle between man and dryer continues


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anticipatory anxiety is ALWAYS worse than the actual event itself.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Thinking of turning on the History channel.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You're making me nervous, Moe. I don't trust your bowels at all.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

I don't want to wake up tomorrow.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Today at work I overheard someone get denied a job because their drug test came back positive for marijuana. I wanted to laugh and say how ridiculous that was considering a person can smoke or drink and cause more harm to themselves than they ever could with marijuana. Stupidity reigns...


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

thewall said:


> coffee + nesquik = deliciousness


Dang, that sounds good. I wish I still drank coffee. Maybe I could handle it once a week though, like Saturday morning or something.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ That does sound really good. I reckon I should try it and report my findings here.

-----

Guitar Center didn't have the guitar I wanted. Not that I have the money to buy it. I just wanted to try it out.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I feel small.

I need a hug. A real one.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I need to be thwacked in the skull repeatedly with a GET OVER IT stick.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's almost not Monday anymore :lol.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I need to visit my Grandma.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want a technicolour dreamcoat REALLY BADLY. I don't even care if it is Donny Osmond's old one.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I just pulled an obscene amount of my hair from the shower drain. Oh. My. God. That was disgusting!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

thewall said:


> I just pulled an obscene amount of my hair from the shower drain. Oh. My. God. That was disgusting!!!! uke


I feel like I'm talking to the wall here.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

thewall said:


> I just pulled an obscene amount of my hair from the shower drain. Oh. My. God. That was disgusting!!!!


The same thing happened to me a couple of months ago. It was like a mammoth hairball and I thought it was a dead rat or something.

It upset me and made me want to shave my head.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Your pathetically small dead rat hair clogs do not impress me. My hair has one more than one occasion destroyed a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pollster said:


> Thinking of turning on the History channel.


How did that thinking turn out?

----------
For eating: You want to gain wait.

Against eating: I can't be ****ed. Didn't I just eat about an hour ago?
You may run into *them* and end up having to have dinner with the, or awkwardly walk to your room with your plate while they sit at the table.

Result: I can't be ****ed either way. And I need to pee.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

so how's the jungle? I mean the weather lately? I come from the Amazon, I mean MN.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> How did that thinking turn out?
> 
> ----------
> For eating: You want to gain wait.
> ...


Me too!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im sorry for causing so much trouble


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Unsuccessful mutation; evolutionary dead-end.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Im so tired right now..really drained. Trying to become more active..but I dont have any motivation. See my therapist tomorrow for the second time...and I may mention this to her. I need her to give me ideas and direction right now..instead of just talking for the first few sessions.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

bogan: (began hogan Logan bog an, bog-an)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm sauteeing acorn squash with a heap of ground cumin and OMG. It smells like...breakfast links? Weird.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

A friend of my friend is now working at a record label / booking company and he told my friend that he wants me to put together a real band and he would be willing to promote my records + concerts. He's also a drummer and on several occasions he has talked to my friend about how he wants to play drums to my music... It's actually seriously flattering. It's a shame it seems so unlikely that anything like this would actually come to pass.....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I supposedly start work at 9. It is now 9:58. I guess I should leave my house.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I supposedly start work at 9. It is now 9:58. I guess I should leave my house.


Ach no, yer grand. You work from home dont you? :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha lego...what a strange name for blocks why not armo or hando

so here is where it came from thank you google

"The word Lego is a contraction of the danish words for play (leg) and good (god). In other words Lego means good play"


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why does that State Farm guy seem like such an ***? Is it just me?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't wanna post on here anymore. Boo.

Really, I don't want to live. No post when dead.

I feel like a ****ing zombie.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm drenched in sweat. That's sexy, right ladies? Yeeeaaaahhhh.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> I don't wanna post on here anymore. Boo.
> 
> Really, I don't want to live. No post when dead.
> 
> I feel like a ****ing zombie.


But your posts are humorous!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> But your posts are humorous!


Thanks, but I feel like a fraud.

I don't want to laugh. I want to fight somebody. For fun and profit.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This house fly is on a suicide mission, it seems. He keeps trying to land on my head. I like his guts. I think maybe I'll adopt him.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

What it would be like today in history if our European ancestors would have had to adapt to the Native Americans' way of life rather than the reverse? I've wondered that...hmmm.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just had gardettos and oatmeal for dinner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to stay awake.
92F outside. I think I should wait until at least 8pm to go run!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I made an *** of myself at the doctor's office today. An old lady was struggling to get the door open to wheel in her cart so I jumped up to help hold the door and I got up so fast I got dizzy and slammed into the door and almost took the lady down. Random guy had to come help me stand up and made the comment, smiling, ' people should be holding doors for _you _'. I felt like a bit of a jackass.

I stopped to buy a cd and a coffee on the way home to make myself feel better. I'm a child.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^You did fine! I would look back on that and laugh. Part of recovering from SA is learning to laugh at some of the things we do.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

irishK said:


> I made an *** of myself at the doctor's office today. An old lady was struggling to get the door open to wheel in her cart so I jumped up to help hold the door and I got up so fast I got dizzy and slammed into the door and almost took the lady down. Random guy had to come help me stand up and made the comment, smiling, ' people should be holding doors for _you _'. I felt like a bit of a jackass.
> 
> I stopped to buy a cd and a coffee on the way home to make myself feel better. I'm a child.


Awww, that's super adorable really. :hug


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My cable internet just went down.  I feel kinda sad browsing the web on my phone.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dub16 said:


> Ach no, yer grand. You work from home dont you? :b


I wish. Sadly there is no room in my den for an industrial -80 degree freezer and a temperature controlled storage unit filled with frogs.

I left an hour early today too. I am so lazy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I wish. Sadly there is no room in my den for an industrial -80 degree freezer and a temperature controlled storage unit filled with frogs.


...probably wouldn't do a whole lot of good for your hydro bill, either~


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I wish. Sadly there is no room in my den for an industrial -80 degree freezer and a temperature controlled storage unit filled with frogs.
> 
> I left an hour early today too. I am so lazy.


What do you do with the frogs?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I wish. Sadly there is no room in my den for an industrial -80 degree freezer and a temperature controlled storage unit filled with frogs.


Maybe you're secretly working for a company like Umbrella, and they installed a secret lab under the fountain in your garden, which can only be accessed by using the wolf and eagle medal.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I'm drenched in sweat. That's sexy, right ladies? Yeeeaaaahhhh.


Depends where it's from...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Now I've got "Unwell" stuck in my head...yeah, I was exposed for about 10 seconds and now I can't get it out! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

UGH, why do I have to fill in my "gender"??? And there's only two options. /rolls eyes.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Logan X said:


> Maybe you're secretly working for a company like Umbrella, and they installed a secret lab under the fountain in your garden, which can only be accessed by using the wolf and eagle medal.


Maybe _she_ is the project! Whoaoaowwwwww.............


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ You wish..:b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Everything is going well yet not going well at the same time...


----------



## Prodrive (Aug 5, 2010)

Helicopter above Niagara falls! Oh ****ing epic


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Guys are so oblivious... can't take a hint, you have to come all out for them to understand.. tjuehtuehtuetjrtrtj!##$!!!! That is all.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am worried about something thats going to happen in 4 days ffs


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm scared to go into work tomorrow because I called in the past two days. I hope they're not too mad. :afr


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Its weird that I feel kinda good, very unusual. I am not going to let negative thoughts about things and people that are out of my control get to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> Its weird that I feel kinda good, very unusual. I am not going to let negative thoughts about things and people that are out of my control get to me.


Awesome work!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> I am worried about something thats going to happen in 4 days ffs


You got a date??


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a bad feeling about this, cover may have been compromised from improper disposal of evidence


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

thewall said:


> coffee + nesquik = deliciousness


I do this too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just saw a google ad that said Want to View Profiles and Pictures of Other Singles that love Harry Potter?

It was really, _really _hard not to click on it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hate that we can only use 10 emoticons in one post, it really ruins this site for me. I need to speak to someone high powered about this immediately!!!!


----------



## RonDima (Aug 5, 2010)

Charice followed me on twitter. :clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't really like this at all.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

my holiday is over. gotta go to school tomorrow:rain
now i need to get drunk fast


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Seamus the leprechaun has applied for a job, as a pilot with Ryanair.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oy. Just got back from the hospital.

My grama was found wandering around a seriously shady part of town at 1230am, like 4 miles from her apartment. She was in slippers and short sleeves. She had no idea where she lived. 

Long day was long. Gettin up in four hours. Night.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Time to get trained to save lives


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Where did the chat regulars go tonight?


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I have my second CBT session in 2hrs. I feel so nervous...even sick to my stomach..unless I fight it off. Im so nervous of an hour therpay session with a nice lady. Is this normal..why do I feel sick? It's not right


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


>


:teeth epic, wtf happened to the simpsons these days :\


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

There's a chance I could be a very lucky person. It's torture to not know yet.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Why am I willing to grant other people more authority to make judgments, especially about me and what I do, than I am willing to grant to myself? I have no confidence in my own evaluations, but people, other people, are wrong all the time. Why would theirs be any better? Why does some other person's view automatically seem more representative of reality or at least what people in general might think? They're just one person, and I'm a person too.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


>


I have that random thought often.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't be the only one who finds this cool. Wait for the shock wave...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Booty hole...hehe...I said naughty words!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

_Interests:I like to dance . . sing . . . chillin wit my peepz lol and i think music is a gate way too your soul its inspiring .!_
_Favorite Music:I love all music expecially lil wayne . . .icp . . and eminem . . . i like to hear them go against each other they nevea get old ha ha ha but im a luggalette to tha fullest  whoop whoop *****ez ha ha_

*facedesk*


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

TheDaffodil said:


> Booty hole...hehe...I said naughty words!


Booty hole? isn't that where pirates bury their treasure?

Oh right a random thought. Erm... no...nope...it's gone.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

going to get messy today. Extremely messy. Almost illegally messy.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yesterday I spent the entire day watching a marathon of Pretty Little Liars. Don't judge me. :blank :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> Booty hole? isn't that where pirates bury their treasure?
> 
> Oh right a random thought. Erm... no...nope...it's gone.


I didn't realize that! I must search booty holes for pirate treasure now! I need the income.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Yesterday I spent the entire day watching a marathon of Pretty Little Liars. Don't judge me. :blank :lol


I'll be the first to say it's not a GREAT show but damn is it addicting! I didn't like it but I kelt watching cuz I wanted to know all the answers and now I'm too far in to stop haha.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I swear I was 16 last month.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I shouldn't think. It's embarrassing.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

First time having a peanut butter and bologna sandwich. It was actually better than I thought it would be


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Im so tired...listening to dance..trying to drive some energy through my veins.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> Yesterday I spent the entire day watching a marathon of Pretty Little Liars. Don't judge me. :blank :lol


I'm judging you. :b Ehrm, I read the Wiki description though. It looks cheesy, but like it could be entertaining and possibly addicting in a soap opera-y and mysterious kinda way. 



MindOverMood said:


> First time having a peanut butter and bologna sandwich. It was actually better than I thought it would be


What inspired you to do that? :blank

Random thought... I think my coffee is done brewing. Yay! :cup


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> I didn't realize that! I must search booty holes for pirate treasure now! I need the income.


Hahahahahahaha! Maybe I should do the same, a little more money would be good.



actionman said:


> Im so tired...listening to dance..trying to drive some energy through my veins.


I'll share my coffee with you.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> What inspired you to do that? :blank


The peanut butter was already out on the counter and there was no cheese slices of lettuce in the fridge! I also remember that my sister-in-law likes this combination, so I said what the heck and it didn't taste bad at all ;]


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Haircut. Today. Maybe.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

drunk people are annoying. i just want my cereal.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm moving out in three days. :boogie:blank:afr:yay:roll


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

thewall said:


> I'm moving out in three days. :boogie:blank:afr:yay:roll


4 weeks for me


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Sobriety is really weird, and a little scary.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Think my toe nails are too short


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> Yesterday I spent the entire day watching a marathon of Pretty Little Liars. Don't judge me. :blank :lol


JUDGING YOU! :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Things are looking up :yes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well that thread got deleted pretty fast!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^lol, I think I had the last post? When I refreshed the page, it was gone.:teeth


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 9mm round for some unknown reason


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Well that thread got deleted pretty fast!


That was craziness.


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

I love bubblewrap. I love cats who lie in the middle of the bed slightly less. I love my knack for breaking everything I own significantly less.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The interconnectedness of social circles really trips me out.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's when you fall silent on me that I know you're doing something wrong. I'll hope you weren't lying when you downplayed the situation but I'll still be expecting a "so this thing happened" text in about a month. Hm.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I'll share my coffee with you.


Oh noooo I quit coffee last year under doctors orders :/ That's very kind of you anyways...maybe a hug instead..you can pass some of that energy over to me


----------



## Sial Axetder (Aug 5, 2010)

thewall said:


> The interconnectedness of social circles really trips me out.


Fascinating. Care to elaborate?

Random thought of the day: no, nothing there today.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am wearing a skirt dresssss. I be feeling sexaaaaaay.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love bubblewrap:idea


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love the smell of cleaning supplies in the evening.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I am wearing a skirt dresssss. I be feeling sexaaaaaay.


Post a pic of yourself RIGHT NOW


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this has nothing to do with ANY movie...MOVIES ARE NOT REAL


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Post a pic of yourself RIGHT NOW


I can't. I would get an infraction for showing excessive cleavage.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Well that thread got deleted pretty fast!


which thread?, I missed it!


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

power outage? 

just enough to mess up everything electrical


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I can't. I would get an infraction for showing excessive cleavage.


:um:teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> _Interests:I like to dance . . sing . . . chillin wit my peepz lol and i think music is a gate way too your soul its inspiring .!_
> _Favorite Music:I love all music expecially lil wayne . . .icp . . and eminem . . . i like to hear them go against each other they nevea get old ha ha ha but im a luggalette to tha fullest  whoop whoop *****ez ha ha_
> 
> *facedesk*


Are you looking at dating profiles? They always make me depressed, lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I can't. I would get an infraction for showing excessive cleavage.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I can't. I would get an infraction for showing excessive cleavage.


Take one for the betterment of mankind. :yes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

letitrock said:


> which thread?, I missed it!


It was about committing murder and rampage killing... a very dark thread.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> It was about committing murder and rampage killing... a very dark thread.


I saw the first 2 or 3 posts in that thread. I went out for a couple of hours, I come back and it was gone. I am assuming it got a lot worse.

Scary. :blank


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> It was about committing murder and rampage killing... a very dark thread.


Ahahahaha, it was only a matter of time before it popped up. Serial killer humour is rampant on this board, in fact I spread alot of it around.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been working on a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle of Van Gogh's Starry Night for about 3 weeks. I am about 85% done. (I know I know and am nerdy... ) 

I am pretty sure there are 3 or more pieces missing. 

Ugh.



(my number of posts is a palindrome!)


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Serial killer humour is rampant on this board, in fact I spread alot of it around.


Sadly, that's not the only thing you've been spreading a lot of around.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I saw the first 2 or 3 posts in that thread. I went out for a couple of hours, I come back and it was gone. I am assuming it got a lot worse.
> 
> Scary. :blank


It did. :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to post a link to this YouTube video so bad. But one, I know I'd get infraction, and two, I feel kind of bad for the girl in the video. I'm not so sure she'd want the video on the internet but it's...priceless.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i went away for three days and now all the tags for this thread are different :blank


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Sadly, that's not the only thing you've been spreading a lot of around.


Quit stalking my posts WOMAN!!!!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

S-L-E-E-P D-E-P-R-A-V-A-T-I-O-N :afr:afr:afr:afr is not h:afrealthy


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not as thunk as you drink :drunk


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dangerous rug burn all over the knees. Pants are a go today lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"I think i might possibly have a split personality"
"I have an addictive personality and it scares me sometimes"
"My birthday is on friday and i hope everyone forgets"
"I swear my minds too weird"
"The road to hell is paved with good intentions..."
"One promise i will stick to. when you come back, i won't be here"
"I was considering anorexia. I decided to go for a jog instead"
"It was my idea, but i lied and told everyone it was yours. I'm Sorry"
"If you're waiting for a sign. This is it. Do it. Don't regret it."
"I notice other people, judge people, try and make the right impressions on the right people. That all went out the window tonight, amongst the city lights i only saw you"


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I need more SAS postings right now, not enough people making threads!!! 

Can anyone fix this conundrum without the solution being for me to acquire a life of some sort?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I need more SAS postings right now, not enough people making threads!!!
> 
> Can anyone fix this conundrum without the solution being for me to acquire a life of some sort?


Do you ever come into chat? We'd love to have you, well, I would anyway.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Do you ever come into chat? We'd love to have you, well, I would anyway.


Heh believe it or not, I've only been in chat once before, and I felt like the new kid at school for the first time I didn't like that feeling, but maybe I know some of the names now.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I actually dont recognize half the people in chat whenever I go in. Lots of regulars in there. Im just not regular


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Heh believe it or not, I've only been in chat once before, and I felt like the new kid at school for the first time I didn't like that feeling, but maybe I know some of the names now.


Yeah, I think everyone feels that way at first, especially because of SA. If I ever decide to come in while I'm there I'll make sure you don't feel left out.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

When I was walking about today I asked myself the question - "why is space black"


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yeah, I think everyone feels that way at first, especially because of SA. If I ever decide to come in while I'm there I'll make sure you don't feel left out.


Thanks for taking me under your wing little big sis who happens to be little!


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

a bed is the nicest thing if you have been stuck on a packed airplane's coach class for 12 odd hours then airport lounges for 10 more after that.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

hopeway said:


> a bed is the nicest thing if you have been stuck on a packed airplane's coach class for 12 odd hours then airport lounges for 10 more after that.


Amen Sister!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

hopeway said:


> a bed is the nicest thing if you have been stuck on a packed airplane's coach class for 12 odd hours then airport lounges for 10 more after that.


Aye, Bed and a take-away and a DVD. That'll fix ya right up! :yes


----------



## Prodrive (Aug 5, 2010)

Not looking forward to the 24+ hours of travel ahead of me from tomorrow lol, cept if I meet you in the middle!


hopeway said:


> a bed is the nicest thing if you have been stuck on a packed airplane's coach class for 12 odd hours then airport lounges for 10 more after that.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Stilla said:


> How YOU doin?


Not bad thanks Stilla. I've discovered a new bacon-flavoured packed of crisps. They are boss!

And how are You?


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

I think Dub is possibly the friendliest person on the face of the earth


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

matty said:


> I actually dont recognize half the people in chat whenever I go in. Lots of regulars in there. Im just not regular


Here's to being irregular!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

One more 12 hour stretch of road, then I get to sleep in my own bed :boogie


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I need my own life. You'd think that'd be easy to do considering I'M ALREADY ALIVE!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

My friends list keeps getting smaller, i must have pissed off a few people.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Strangly amusing today, then I'm punchy as all get out.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

My hair is seven inches shorter today.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know if you listening, but I did over a thousand...

It's a deep burn


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

nightrain said:


> Like it?


I'm not sure yet. :/
and I wasn't feeling brave enough for straight across bangs, so I settled for side-swept.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Heavy eyes WoOoOoW - good night SA World see you all tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Woah, my posts were very depressing and dreary the last time i logged in.... thankfully i feel alot more positive than a month ago - must be the meds.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I sent a JOLT of it down to Florida, hopefully you pick it up, and it doesn't turn into a hurricane instead!


Aww, it ended up in Georgia.  Oh well, it's the thought that counts heh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is no food in my house. I AM GOING TO STARVE TO MILDLY UNCOMFORTABLE HUNGER.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

nightrain said:


> I'm sure it looks great :yes


Thanks . It might take some time to get used to. It's not even that short, but I'm having a serious case of phantom hair right now lol. Did that happen to you when you cut your hair?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I totally got phantom hair going on since my hair is really short right now. 

-----

I had Spam, eggs, and rice for dinner. Yeah, that's right.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Boy, please. Pineapple from a can and ichiban noodle soup.

You have no idea who you are dealing with.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Boy, please. Pineapple from a can and ichiban noodle soup.
> 
> You have no idea who you are dealing with.


Oh snap. I heard the tardy bell go off so I think I just got schooled.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Free chicken sandwich coupon for Chick-fil-A and $1 dollar big gulps at Jack in the Box?? 

SCORE!!!!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm gonna go to a blues festival this weekend. I need some live tunes.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

WTF. There was a truck driving competition on tv. I'm totally entering that ****.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:O! Tell us when it is so we can all watch! Is is nearby? I will come cheer for you!

My uncle came 5th in the country in a post-office truck driving competition once. He is totally dope.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> I had Spam, eggs, and rice for dinner. Yeah, that's right.


hell yeah pinoy bro
:high5


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> :O! Tell us when it is so we can all watch! Is is nearby? I will come cheer for you!
> 
> My uncle came 5th in the country in a post-office truck driving competition once. He is totally dope.


Lmao at your uncle. That is pretty dope. I don't know where it is. I'll keep ya'll updated. This career is really gonna take me place's :lol :no.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. I am an idiot.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

thewall said:


> Wow. I am an idiot.


Are you believing this, people?

*The wall talks back.*

I mean, it's insulting itself. But hey, it's talking!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sort of sleepy, but I don't want to go to bed. Somebody do something entertaining . . .


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The first actual therapy session in an hour.... I have a couple of hours sleep behind me. lol typical...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Stilla said:


> I don't write posts here with a hidden meaning D:


What does that mean? Just what are you trying to say here... are you hinting at something??? 'cause I'm having trouble reading between the lines here!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

:banana


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had a pretty alright day. Things are looking up, I spose..


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

hoooooooooooome!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Prodrive (Aug 5, 2010)

Canadian trip at an end  now just like 30 hours worth of traveling to get home lolz. But meeting awesome SAS peeps at lax!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I was just out with my friend Tom on a beautiful sunny day and he had his camera with him and he decided to take some pics of me (for my band DIM you see, promo pics and all that lol), so I was standing right there in the street with a bunch of people walking by and an outdoor restaurant right next to us, with him snapping shots of me. Needless to say I felt uncomfortable, I didn't know which way to stand, where to look, what kind of expression to have, pure self-consciousness... After like a minute or even two we moved on and this woman from the restaurant ran up to us and stopped us to ask for the reason we were taking pics, because they'd had a bet going in their table about the reason. I was holding some papers and a magazine in my hand for some reason and she had thought that was part of it somehow. She told us that one person in their party had said "well he's not a celebrity, that's for sure". I LOL'd right then and there! Oh well... fun times in a way... I also had a good talk with the same friend today about things in my life, on a bit deeper level than we usually talk. This was all after my therapy session this morning. Maybe things can change...........


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll keep working on it. I'll get better. I'm happy now, but I'll be happier. And I feel very accomplished! There will be cheesecake in my future! And love, of course, haha. That too.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Please stop typing like that, sir. My urge to kill you is quickly rising. /nerdrage


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

That was a close one.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A stupid fly found its way into my coffee today, it did not taste nice


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate moving, I hate how everything costs too much. I hate money, I need an endless supply.
Oh well, time for another drink.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

time for me to drink this white russian. need some ice cubes really.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There, I feel mildly better now.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Can't wait for tommorrow night!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Feeling pretty depersonalized lately, bleh


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm moving out tomorrow. :shock


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Day 1 of 10 straight with dialup internet. This is inhumane.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I feel for you. I've only had high speed for two months after 10 years of dailup. Never again!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmmmm.... Ya think yer a clever lad comin home with those 2 beers in yer bag. But then ya open the forst one and it explodes all over yer hoos.

Now I know what women feel like!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm tired, gonna go to bed soon, have to be up early tomorrow to clean the house before the family get back from their holidays


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Day 1 of 10 straight with dialup internet. This is inhumane.


I feel for ya! :no


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Hmmmmm.... Ya think yer a clever lad comin home with those 2 beers in yer bag. But then ya open the forst one and it explodes all over yer hoos.
> 
> Now I know what women feel like!


:haha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Today went well...I think.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> hell yeah pinoy bro
> :high5


Seriously, dude. Even if I were stinking rich I'd never be above eating spam, eggs, and rice. It's in our blood :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> Seriously, dude. Even if I were stinking rich I'd never be above eating spam, eggs, and rice. It's in our blood :lol


:yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mmm. My pores feel deliciously free of gunk.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I think it is time to get my hair chopped off... 

although I have been saying this for a couple of months.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I have exactly $4.41 remaining on a prepaid Mastercard that I got from a mail-in rebate, and it expires in October. Any suggestions on what to blow it on online?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

So hungry I could eat a horse. Well I was when I got home, but now I'm eating left over chinese food from earlier. YUM.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Guess I should've been an astronomer.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

1.5 mg bromazepam + 7.5 mg mirtazapine + 1.25 mg zimovane and I am off to sleep at 7 a.m (hopefully)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to go get me the ugliest Avatar on this site


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the cool night time air is enchanting. now the room feels aerated and freshened


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

amoeba said:


> I have exactly $4.41 remaining on a prepaid Mastercard that I got from a mail-in rebate, and it expires in October. Any suggestions on what to blow it on online?


Postage Stamps


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Eheeeeheeeeeheeeeee.

That is me, giggling like a little schoolgirl.

Eheeeeeee.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Day number two without coffee.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired and it is NOT Paxl-related. I think I can go back down to 20mg!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's not hot, but I think I need the fan on. It's too quiet without it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I actually received a message/wink from someone I'd be interested in. What do I do!????


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Reply back! Though maybe without the wink, as I gather you already have your very own real special edition limited time live boy.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I. AM. BORING. And I'm a conversation killer. I'm so lame.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sent. D:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

D:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:"D


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> :"D


Oh my goodness! What is that? It's so cute! I love the way it nibbles on its paws. Awwwwwwweeeeeee!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Cute! I'm gonna guess otter.

--------

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. And on other news I still have to do my laundry.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I should really leave my room today. Three days is the absolute maximum.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I should really leave my room today. Three days is the absolute maximum.


You should :yes. Even at least for a brief walk.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I should really get out of the house too. >_>


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I should really get out of the house too. >_>


You really should, us internet people are a bad influence on you.

:evil


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Oh my goodness! What is that? It's so cute! I love the way it nibbles on its paws. Awwwwwwweeeeeee!


It looks like a baby otter.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It looks like a baby otter.


I want one....


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Why do I have to walk on Saturday morning? I'd rather smoke pot and watch cartoons.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

For everyone who doesn't know what to do with their life:

WTFshouldidowithmylife

I for one will join the circus.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Damn you Sock Monster, once again you strike and take from the best of me socks.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Damn you Sock Monster, once again you strike and take from the best of me socks.


Will you pipe doon and get into chat :b


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

happy birthday tutsie


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wish I could lock myself away from the world today.. but oh wait no... that is never possible because my work is a life sucking leech and will never let me have more then one day off without complaining they need me... KISS MY ***! lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Of course this dog had to pee on the carpet while I was asleep. ****!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I do that again?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

just want toEXPLODE


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

There's seven glasses of water on my bedside table.

SEVEN

I think I might have some deep seeded hydration issues.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> There's seven glasses of water on my bedside table.
> 
> SEVEN
> 
> I think I might have some deep seeded hydration issues.


You're such a girl jimmy! :teeth

Go get a pint and the hangover will vanish mate. Are ya Irish or wha? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Imogen Poots :mushy


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ You should feel lame.

Just kidding-post if it turns out to be any good. When I first saw the trailers for it, I thought it was stupid but then I heard it was based on a comic book, and then I saw the actress on Jimmy Kimmel, etc etc and it actually looks a little bit cool.











11:39am

omg, Brian Justin Flames, couldn't watch the last part though, too sad, and I didn't realize they cut so much of that scene out


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I quit my job like a lady and have demonstrated such a good work ethic while I was there that my boss even OFFERED, before I asked, to be a reference regardless of the fact I'm quitting. Standing up for yourself can really work sometimes =). Now onto the job hunting.. these last 2 weeks can fly by quicker if they want aswell.. that'd be nice lol.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Going to see Inception in less than an hour. yay


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Movin' on
going going gone


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm going to do that again


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Why am I still on this board? More than that, why am I still in this world?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

ive been spending way too much time at bars.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No sugar tonight in my coffee, no sugar tonight in my tea, no sugar to stand beside me, no sugar to run with me


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Goodbye


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> No sugar tonight in my coffee, no sugar tonight in my tea, no sugar to stand beside me, no sugar to run with me


 love it


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Goodbye


You leaving the board dude? I hope not.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm SO sick of being such an anxious freak. What would be little difficulties for "normal" people are huge traumatizations for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have time for a run


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I was eating candy coated sunflower seeds and a blue one dropped down my shirt without my noticing.

I have only now noticed since it is eight thousand degrees out and there has been a rather devastating melting extravaganza all up in my cleavage.

I am such a classy lady.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I was eating candy coated sunflower seeds and a blue one dropped down my shirt without my noticing.
> 
> I have only now noticed since it is eight thousand degrees out and there has been a rather devastating melting extravaganza all up in my cleavage.
> 
> I am such a classy lady.


A random thought about sunflower seeds and boobs...two of my favorite things. Nice. :yes


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I really don't know what the hell to do this evening.

Edit: Anyone wanna smoke a doobie lol?


----------



## zeptron (Aug 12, 2010)

There is no way I'm going to sleep tonight. And I can't stream movies anymore because my computer keeps getting nasty viruses. Cool.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't think I'm ever going to be able to let my guard down for anyone. I don't trust anyone, and everyone disgusts me. I hate people, I really do.


----------



## zeptron (Aug 12, 2010)

^^ Amen to that.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I was eating candy coated sunflower seeds and a blue one dropped down my shirt without my noticing.
> 
> I have only now noticed since it is eight thousand degrees out and there has been a rather devastating melting extravaganza all up in my cleavage.
> 
> I am such a classy lady.


If you were ever wondering what I'm smiling at in my avatar pic, it's at comments like these :yes


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

9:45pm there goes another Saturday night.............


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just came in from a six-mile run. It was only 73F but in devastating humidity. Fifteen minutes later and I a STILL sweating!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Feeling kinda small


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jesus Seamus. Leave that table-leg alone. You'll wear it oot altogether


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just came in from a six-mile run. It was only 73F but in devastating humidity. Fifteen minutes later and I a STILL sweating!


Take a shower mm75! :wife


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

accepting myself said:


> 9:45pm there goes another Saturday night.............


^ same here


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I keep hearing sawing noises outside my window. It's actually freaking me the crap out.

Someone is cutting into my house to come get meeeeeeeeee.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If they televised miniature golf, I'd watch.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nightrain said:


> I bought a Nikon D40 today for $380. Did I make a mistake? Pay too much? I can return it within 30 days.


Nah, you can't really go wrong with a Nikon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

35% awake


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Too much honey in my tea. Third day without coffee...going strong.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30% awake.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Is it just me or are the youtube tags no longer working? I've tried to post youtube videos twice today on this site and it just comes up a jumble of text.

I NEED YOUTUBE TO EXPRESS MYSELF FULLY GOSHDARNIT.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Is it just me or are the youtube tags no longer working? I've tried to post youtube videos twice today on this site and it just comes up a jumble of text.


I think that's one of those errors that happens when you're being investigated for causing general mischief. But that could just be a rumour.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder why marshmallows are still legal. They're a bloody danger!!

Can you say "*Stay Puft*" ?!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Is it just me or are the youtube tags no longer working? I've tried to post youtube videos twice today on this site and it just comes up a jumble of text.
> 
> I NEED YOUTUBE TO EXPRESS MYSELF FULLY GOSHDARNIT.


You need to put the code in instead of the embed code. I know, because mine weren't working either but I worked it out. :b

For example: (Since I'm crappy at explaining)

If I want to post this vid about cats and the link is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*7ltcWcwnPfY*&feature=channel

I copy and paste the numbers I've bolded and put them between the youbtube tags. So it's


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay let me try.






BAHAHA! Thank you SJ! I have been wanting to post that as my random thought all day.

As for you, Just Lurking, a proper lady such as myself doth not cause mischief. In fact, she faints prettily at the mere suggestion.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ bwahahahah that's hilarious. The timing of the video with the music is perfect.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm really glad that I didn't chicken out of that explanation now, haha.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No it was great, thanks a bunch.

As an aside, it is too hot to sleep and I think I am going to be here all night hangin out with all you peeps from crazy different time zones.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

When it started I thought I was going to have a heart attack, but now I'm pretty sure it's just vitamin b12 deficiency.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've been inside for a full week. I gotta get out and see the sunshine before i wake up and see snow outside.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I really can't wait until we're back into hoodie weather. Oh, what a glorious time it will be.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Time for me to start practicing making homemade pizza.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Sad story. Sorry, Bud.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the only thing I can do at what I just did is laugh - I just tried to ring a place to see what was happen but as soon as the phone started ringing I hung up  what am I like 

I did stop and think about what I was going to say rang again and YES i did follow through with it....


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

extremely tired from yesterday, i think i'm getting too old for my nights out


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> i think i'm getting too old for my nights out


You shouldn't say things like that, they might come true:afr


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm becoming addicted to cheap, sugary crap. I need an intervention.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

nightrain said:


> I bought a Nikon D40 today for $380. Did I make a mistake? Pay too much? I can return it within 30 days.
> 
> I know it's older but I'm pretty much a camera noob anyways. It seems like it was well liked when it came out a few years ago... I don't know.


Where did you buy it? That's a really good price. and I agree with Just Lurking, can't go wrong with a Nikon. :yes


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Bloody hell, that mall was packed. I was so not ready for that.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Weird how people always seem to think that they know me and that just by reading whatever they want into what I am saying..


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

****ter!!!!! **** me, I'm still gonna make it a poll!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

nom nom nom


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You just wanna do adult things to each other! Don't lie to me! I _am_ onto you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

14 jumps...thats too far!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I was watching a video on you tube and I spent ages wondering why the sound was not working. Then I realised 10 min later that I had'nt got my earphones in my ear.:afr

Yes, I am incrdibly simple:no


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is a HUGE lovers spat going on in my alley right now with the dude across the alley from us and his gf.

I DON'T WANT TO F'IN LOOK AT YOU
I GAVE YOU SO MUCH
GET THE F OUT OF MY LIFE
I HATE YOUR F'IN MOTORCYCLE

Dramaaaaa. I love living in the sketchy part of town.

Edit: Oh! Apparently somone needs to go to the hospital! He says he will drive her f'in *** there!

Edit Edit: He has been supporting her drug habit for a year!

Edit^3: OH SNAP A GREY CAR JUST PULLED UP AND SHE JUST BOUGHT SOME DRUGS.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I went to bed way too late last night. My sleep clock is fully reversed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After all these years of running, I still forget that there aretimes to NOT eat dairy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess I'll go to sleep. Hopefully I don't have the same dreams I had last night.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I had a weird dream, too. I think I need to have it analyzed. :no


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Every little thing she does is magic 
Everything she does just turns me on 
Even though my life before was tragic 
Know I know my love for her goes on


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I hate my brain.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> There is a HUGE lovers spat going on in my alley right now with the dude across the alley from us and his gf.
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO F'IN LOOK AT YOU
> I GAVE YOU SO MUCH
> ...


What happened next!!!!!?????


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> What happened next!!!!!?????


Hmmmmmm she stopped posting after that, didn't she.

Hopefully she didn't do anything rash, like invite them up for a drink or something.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> What happened next!!!!!?????


Makeup sex. Perfectionist has gone in for a closer look.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Hmmmmmm she stopped posting after that, didn't she.
> 
> Hopefully she didn't do anything rash, like invite them up for a drink or something.





matty said:


> Makeup sex. Perfectionist has gone in for a closer look.


If the first scenario is the case, I'm calling a search party.
If the second scenario is the case...well, she's having more fun than I am right now so I won't interrupt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> Makeup sex. Perfectionist has gone in for a closer look.


You dirty dog, you! :wife

That would have made an EXCELLENT soap opera storyline!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> There is a HUGE lovers spat going on in my alley right now with the dude across the alley from us and his gf.
> 
> I DON'T WANT TO F'IN LOOK AT YOU
> I GAVE YOU SO MUCH
> ...


haha I listen to my neighbors have (drunk)fights too. You don't need soap operas when you have neighbors like that.
and the guy that lives down the street from me really likes to use the word "bro" during fights with his friends.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Have no fear my children, I am back.

Not the best makeup sex they've ever had, but I daresay it looked good enough that they'll be together for at least a while longer.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Have no fear my children, I am back.
> 
> Not the best makeup sex they've ever had, but I daresay it looked good enough that they'll be together for at least a while longer.


*phew* Everything worked out.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm bored. Does anyone wanna fight? I'll be outside. I'm so bored I suggest we fight with blindfolds on. And handcuffed. Been a procrastinatorialistical day. And I am sick of the smell of pepper in this food (Gar. garbanzo? beans?). But the only way to get rid of it is to eat it and I can't be stuffed.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

This is teh sound of boredom crawling through my skull: grgrorgrigrgrgergrghierghrighrighiergreghoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooar arasifkhgkdfj whooaoaoaooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaa grumble gruble gumeb;lewp'g 'gre'oighgkdkdf wooooooooooow


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow this thread has half a million views. Half a moollion mate!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Wow this thread has half a million views. Half a moollion mate!


It'll have half a million posts in it soon too at the rate you're goin! :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Have no fear my children, I am back.
> 
> Not the best makeup sex they've ever had, but I daresay it looked good enough that they'll be together for at least a while longer.


I knew it was makeup sex. Pretty good from your angle.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I'm bored. Does anyone wanna fight? I'll be outside. I'm so bored I suggest we fight with blindfolds on. And handcuffed. Been a procrastinatorialistical day. And I am sick of the smell of pepper in this food (Gar. garbanzo? beans?). But the only way to get rid of it is to eat it and I can't be stuffed.


I'd love to fight with you. No really. It'd be fun.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

getting angry doesn't suit her


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Coffee and doughnuts! Coffee and doughnouts! Coffee and doughnuts!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^Lucky. D:


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

Hmm...I should shave, yeah I think should!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn that stale coffee!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

She replied. I don't know what to say!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

link!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

(jk)


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm not getting out of bed. Screw off monday!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I woke up an hour ago. I'm already bored and waiting until I'm tired enough to go back to sleep.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I probably bleed milk these days.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't wait until my mother comes back :blank


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm hungry. I want to eat. But I don't want anything. I don't know what I want. Yeah, I do...I want my stomach to not be hungry.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I know I'm Irish...but I really should not be this pale - I looked sick last night


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok. I'm going to try to be happy today.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess I have to put on pants now. :sigh


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I wonder if religion would fix me. Maybe I need to go blonde again. Maybe plastic surgery really *is* the answer.

I knew it. Church and implants.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Today is going to be a good day...i can feel it...


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I skipped my walk this morning. I wasn't supposed to. I need some scolding.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

irishK said:


> I wonder if religion would fix me. Maybe I need to go blonde again. Maybe plastic surgery really *is* the answer.
> 
> I knew it. Church and implants.


Double D's for Jesus!

----

I guess I should go now. Hopefully this job is easy. And solitary.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Do somethin about it!

She's walkin all over ya like!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Can't breath through my nose


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Morning shower and stuff? Check.
Drive to work and checking of the 384 missed emails from vacation? Check.
Piping Hot Green Tea and Banana? Check.
Microbiology and Biotechnology syllabuses printer for class tonight? Check.

Ready to go back to bed instead of getting to work? CHECK.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hate. And will destroy you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have to go outside in the hottest part of the day? What the **** is this crap?

Goddamn I hate summer.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Dragging my *** to the doctor again. This is getting ridiculous. How many times do I have to go. We should just start dating ffs.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Just saw someone running through this heat around the running track with a sweater on. Who the duck could tolerate something like that?!

Edit: I'm using my phone which is on autocorrect. Try to.find where it went wrong LOL


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh how wonderful - I have short finger nails again


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

damn, this headache hurts like hell


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This V8 vegetable/fruit drink is pretty damn good and great for you.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Time to record another cover? Perhaps.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Time to record another cover? Perhaps.


YES 

I am excited


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Shun the non-believer! shuuuun... shuuuuuh-uuunnaaah.

^free candy drops for those who guess this quote.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Charlie the Unicorn

What flavours do you have?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

bubblegum pie, marmalade sky ... and rainbow drops 

I feel like quoting things right now for some reason.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Riding a bike through a thunderstorm with no rain is awesome. 

Rain would have made it even more awesome, but then I would have to decide, do I want to have fun and get wet, or have to deal with all these complicated parts possibly getting rusty someday.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to stop expecting that external things will make everything better.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm sick *sniffle sniffle, cough cough* 

I hate people, at the moment particularly old ladies


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This old lady walked across the road today and I think my heart stopped. Gah, I wish people would cross where they're supposed to!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Love, unrequited, robs me of my rest:
Love, hopeless love, my ardent soul encumbers:
Love, nightmare-like, lies heavy on my chest,
And weaves itself into my midnight slumbers

:sigh


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

This isn't jam! Its marmalade! Dammit!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The anticipation anxiety of waiting for a reply from someone to reply to your message very hard. Never getting that reply is even worse :\


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> The anticipation anxiety of waiting for a reply from someone to reply to your message very hard. Never getting that reply is even worse :\


OKAY, OKAY, I'll go out with you.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I think its coffee time:cup:teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> I think its coffee time:cup:teeth


I'm so jealous...it's been 5 days now without coffee, 5 DAYS!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> OKAY, OKAY, I'll go out with you.


i..uh...oh...sure let's do this. wait you live in australia, nevermind.

edit: =\


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> i..uh...oh...sure let's do this. wait you live in australia, nevermind.
> 
> edit: =\


:b

I hope you get your message or whatever it is.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks  tbh though there's no specific message i'm waiting for right now. i actually meant that in general.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I need an ... aah... aaaahhh.... aaaahhhhhhh ... tchoooooooooooo!!!
(sniffle, sniffle)

Sorry, forgot what I was thinkin bout there.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> thanks  tbh though there's no specific message i'm waiting for right now. i actually meant that in general.


Oh right. I agree with you though. Writing messages is pretty hard to do as well. D:


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

the horror.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to promote someone else's thought that I heard today:

i feel that things are worse than i am able to comprehend

-______.

I agree, _____.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel lonley tonight.


----------



## Prodrive (Aug 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel lonley tonight.


Me too! :|

Moving out can't come soon enough.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I feel lonley tonight.


Want me to bend over to pick up that pencil I accidently dropped?

-------------------

As I gasped and contorted myself on that yoga mat like a fish out of water, I could not help but think that I was ****ing up the instructor lady's chi.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Want me to bend over to pick up that pencil I accidently dropped?
> 
> -------------------
> 
> As I gasped and contorted myself on that yoga mat like a fish out of water, I could not help but think that I was ****ing up the instructor lady's chi.


I had a dream about you.

...You were 30 and you left your wife and children for me. I was disappointed when I realised it didn't actually happen. :teeth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had a dream about you.
> 
> ...You were 30 and you left your wife and children for me. I was disappointed when I realised it didn't actually happen. :teeth


I'm glad to no longer be in dreams involving your grandma :teeth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh right. I agree with you though. Writing messages is pretty hard to do as well. D:


:yes


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

What a difference a day makes. I kind of feel like I'd like to live after all.


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

leave alone, you don't belong here.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I like to act out the Beggin Strips commercial when I'm alone with my dog


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

"Girls are beautiful until they wanna hand out" ... Word.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Since my family member is a psychiatrist, there are random articles around the house from psychiatric magazines. I recently read one that scared me. It was about ADHD, and diagnosing this disorder in children. It talked about actively involving everyone in the child's social sphere to intervene at an early age and get a diagnosis. It also discussed how to put the child on the correct medication, and in the right type of therapy. I found it disturbing how it seemed that once a child has been labeled ADHD there may not be an easy escape, and there may not be many people playing devils advocate. It seems that once the diagnosis is given, there are not enough people in the child's social environment that will actively question the diagnosis. Although this may be helpful for some children, the lack of people questioning the diagnosis may also be extremely harmful.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Sometimes when I'm sad I stop being sad and be awesome true story. Or better yet when I'm sad I just stop being sad and cut myself------- Another slice of cheese cake. It is unacceptable for two bro's to share a hotel bed without first exhausting all couch, cot and pillows on floor combinations, if still unavoidable they will prevent any spoonage by arm wrestling (not on bed) to determine who will sleep under cover. Now we will learn some Brocabulary. You are cautioned against over using Bro. Appropriate Brocabulary includes. Tom BROkaw, NaBroleon, Bro Jackson, Teddy Brosevelt, Brouce springsteen.Inappropriate usage; Broneofark BroJsimpson, Brokono.‎4. A Bro shall remember the old adage if a towel drops to the floor so shall your eyes. 5. There are no sentiments between two bro's that can not be articulated through the conveniance and emotional distance of electronic mail. Brocation mail shall do. Sympathy to a bro from a bro subject dude: Sorry Bro. Thus is my random thought for the day (it was random lol)


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I'm a who*re.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why is it that the advice given to me by so many good people, the advice that I know is right, I can't take?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

"Think of the danger while things are going smoothly."

Thanks, cryptic fortune cookie.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

emptybottle2 said:


> I like to act out the Beggin Strips commercial when I'm alone with my dog


:lol awesome


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ironpain said:


> Sometimes when I'm sad I stop being sad and be awesome true story. Or better yet when I'm sad I just stop being sad and cut myself------- Another slice of cheese cake. It is unacceptable for two bro's to share a hotel bed without first exhausting all couch, cot and pillows on floor combinations, if still unavoidable they will prevent any spoonage by arm wrestling (not on bed) to determine who will sleep under cover. Now we will learn some Brocabulary. You are cautioned against over using Bro. Appropriate Brocabulary includes. Tom BROkaw, NaBroleon, Bro Jackson, Teddy Brosevelt, Brouce springsteen.Inappropriate usage; Broneofark BroJsimpson, Brokono.‎4. A Bro shall remember the old adage if a towel drops to the floor so shall your eyes. 5. There are no sentiments between two bro's that can not be articulated through the conveniance and emotional distance of electronic mail. Brocation mail shall do. Sympathy to a bro from a bro subject dude: Sorry Bro. Thus is my random thought for the day (it was random lol)


:lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I hate facebook.

Actually i don't, i just hate it when i look at other people's profiles who i hate lol


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

saw this written on the back windshield of a car today..

*wish my girlfriend was this dirty*


LOL


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I suck!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

got what they wanted and still they're not happy. typical.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

haircut/trim #3. It's looking slightly better.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ need to know, thank you for sharing :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So when do we move on from this...?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

worry worry worry worry


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I sound like Conor Oberst in this song. I don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh man people I know are getting married in Norway next summer.

WHERE IS POLAR? We needs to hangouts.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why am I up at 3:30am when I have to work at 8:30? :eek

I'll see you in a few hours, Redbull! :heart


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow. Today is not going to be my favorite day ever. I need a new job.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Must write essay now!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

sda0 said:


> Why am I up at 3:30am when I have to work at 8:30? :eek
> 
> I'll see you in a few hours, Redbull! :heart


:lol

Here it is 8:15am, and I have to work soon as well. See you in a few hours Dunkin' Donuts iced-coffee!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:twak ****ing cockroaches


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i really need to talk to you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I need to get my gym gear washed .. and dried.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Women are people to

So freakin annoying


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

matty said:


> Women are people to


They are!? ****


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry to break the news to you. 

I am maybe a little frustrated with the way they are spoken about around sas. It is wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, the "male vs. female" and "which gender has SA worst" threads that pop up every 2.2 seconds are quite annoying.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

shale said:


> Is it wrong to buy steak and gourmet coffee with food stamps?


yes


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

shale said:


> Is it wrong to buy steak and gourmet coffee with food stamps?


Rare or well-done?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Someone is missing their avatar:sus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You don't call retarded people retards. It's bad taste. You call your friends retards when they're acting retarded.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Exhaustion is ****ing hot.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Why am I listening to Korean pop music?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

That cell shading added a nice touch to my resident evil game. I like it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sean88 said:


> Why am I listening to Korean pop music?


because it's catchy as ****!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

oh daaaaamn, he put his pics on private.


----------



## Brokenx (Mar 2, 2010)

smile..hmmmmm


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> oh daaaaamn, he put his pics on private.


:lol ...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pagers are evil. I'm too tired to answer computer questions right now.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Someone is missing their avatar:sus


Who could it be?
:um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

JUST ANSWER IT JUSTINE. She won't bite..


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mmm, peanut butter filled pretzels. :]


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

it's sleepy time


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahh, you are so lovely.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^ thank you


****. I need to start making some goals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to start making some SLEEP :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh crap, I forgot to ask her name again, lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> Who could it be?
> :um












I say take your profile pic and have that as an avatar ^^


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope the enthusiasm I feel about school right now will last throughout the semester.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's too chilly with the fan on, but it's too warm (and too quiet) with it off.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm still hungry, ugh!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

anonymid said:


> It's too chilly with the fan on, but it's too warm (*and too quiet*) with it off.


I know exactly what ya mean mate! I always sleep with the fan on, it just drowns oot any other noise and helps me sleep.

It gets a bit weird if anyone ever stays over with ya though and yer there in the midst of an Irish winter shiverin under the covers in -2c conditions and you've got the fan turned on! Looney-alert!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope the world doesn't end in December 2012. I don't wanna buy a bunch of christmas presents and have them go to waste.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

AS level results out today...OOOHHHYYEAAHHHHHHHHWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! FOUR FREAKING A's :clap:boogie


...I think I'm the happiest person alive


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banzai said:


> AS level results out today...OOOHHHYYEAAHHHHHHHHWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! FOUR FREAKING A's :clap:boogie
> 
> ...I think I'm the happiest person alive


So that's why you've disappeared for so long. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

congrats banzai!


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't like work ;/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Aah! When did this happen, we finally got the science and atheist forums, yay!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's almost Friday - Hallelujah.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

steady as she goes..


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Should I go? mmmmm


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tiger Beers always taste better on a week-day!

(I've no work tomorrow, so its Tiger-Beer time!!!) Em, also I would like to apologise in advance for any drunken gibberish that I might post later tonight. 
Chances are that the words leprechaun and skinny-dippin will get a mention, so just bear with me and take solace in the fact that tomorrow mornin me head will be poundin and I'll be lyin there sayin stuff like "oh god no, not again, and where is me other shoe?"


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Job applications are duuullllll


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> I say take your profile pic and have that as an avatar ^^


Noooo. No.

but I am having a hard time recognizing my own posts. I've gotten used to seeing cartoon-me repetitively blink at myself while I read.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Good call.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No nap, run, NO NAP, run....


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I am shocked at how tired I am. I was wired this morning and got tons done today and just laying down for a few minutes, I feel like I could crash.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I came home today and my apartment felt like the inside of my fridge. Some guys were here to clean the carpet and they blasted my air conditioning on the lowest temperature and the highest power. Its been running like that since nearly 10am. Damn, that's going to add a bit to my electric bill.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> Noooo. No.
> 
> but I am having a hard time recognizing my own posts. I've gotten used to seeing cartoon-me repetitively blink at myself while I read.


Agreed, I would usually notice your posts because your av would catch my eye which would cause me to convulse:b

---------
Looks good


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Cleary said:


> Noooo. No.
> 
> but I am having a hard time recognizing my own posts. I've gotten used to seeing cartoon-me repetitively blink at myself while I read.


I demand you bring it back! If you want.. I don't wanna seem pushy >_<


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tomorrow i shall see my band geeks again :3


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

huh said:


> I came home today and my apartment felt like the inside of my fridge. Some guys were here to clean the carpet and they blasted my air conditioning on the lowest temperature and the highest power. Its been running like that since nearly 10am. Damn, that's going to add a bit to my electric bill.


that sucks!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

spaghetti (even made with weird hotdog-like hamburger) is amazing!!!! after two days of liquids, aspirin, and an occasional grain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:blah


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had one of the most hilarious and yet INCREDIBLY EMBARRASSING things happen to me today at work.

It is too complicated to explain without paint diagrams, but I am proud at myself for being able to laugh about it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleep with two eyes closed!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm an idiot.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't get ahead of yourself. x_x


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Once you see someone right through, you don't feel threatened by the person in any way.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so clumsy lately.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Why are canadians so attractive? Sigh


It must be the fresh maple trees and syrup facials.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I won!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> It must be the fresh maple trees and syrup facials.


Dude :lol


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I just called the health department to see if my STD test results were in and this is the song that was playing on hold, no joke:






I couldn't help but laugh in spite of the situation.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i want to know how it feels to be pretty. or at least not ugly.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/569748/the_films_you_need_to_see_twice_to_wrap_your_head_around.html


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i want to know how it feels to be pretty. or at least not ugly.


What!!

Hmm, it must have been a different KumagoroBeam who posted their ridiculously pretty picture a little while ago~


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I push everyone away then wonder why no one is around. I'm such a moron.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

breathe through this and don't leave


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

my dog is sick :-( Not sure what is wrong, I think it is something with his liver. he's only about 5, I'm really worried!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> So that's why you've disappeared for so long. :b


Na...just not going here that much :blank


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> I demand you bring it back! If you want.. I don't wanna seem pushy >_<


 I didn't know so many people liked it. I thought I would be nice and take a break from giving everyone seizures.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let the thoughts flow through....


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a nice song


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

To camp or not to camp...:?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The sound of crickets at night is one of the few things I like about summer.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, cats are so funny.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I was sorting through some bills in my desk and found a bag of weed I didn't even know I had. Hmmm.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mmmm perogies. 

I hope I do something fun this weekend. I currently have nothing at all planned.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

............../////........:um


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Happy Anniversary Lonelioness 

Also: Yay, I'm back! Lost password to both this account and the email I used. Just found the email one minutes ago.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome back sly! I was wondering where you got to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go to the bathroom.
Go now or forever hold my water,.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm running out of places to hide from myself.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you Chloraseptic


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

dont know whether to laugh or cry or vomit. Why do some guys have to be such *******s.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pizza will be arriving in the next 20 minutes, who wants a slice?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

irishK said:


> dont know whether to laugh or cry or vomit. Why do some guys have to be such *******s.


What happened k?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:duck - It's Saturday!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Pizza will be arriving in the next 20 minutes, who wants a slice?


Had pizza last night, but I'm always up for it. :yes

(Just as long as there are no olives, that is!)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Broke my voting virginity.  :b


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> :duck - It's Saturday!


ah, not for me yet 

edit: oh yeah random thought......the fire alarm is alive! and it bit me!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> :duck - It's Saturday!


aye, fer real! The weird thing is that I'm awake before noon and NOT hungover. So it doesnt feel like a saturday at all!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My girlfriend in getting married.

SOMEONE BE MY DATE.

I am not going to a wedding single when every other one of my girlfriends has a long term boyfriend.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Pizza will be arriving in the next 20 minutes, who wants a slice?


Oh me, me, MEEEE!!!!!

I've got both arms up in the air here!! Pick me, pick meeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> My girlfriend in getting married.
> 
> SOMEONE BE MY DATE.
> 
> I am not going to a wedding single when every other one of my girlfriends has a long term boyfriend.


How do you feel about having a psuedo-long-term girlfriend? I'll only kiss ya on the cheek, I promise! :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^You are much more manly than my previous boyfriend. And you already arouse me so much more.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, the polls are not looking so good. D:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> My girlfriend in getting married.
> 
> SOMEONE BE MY DATE.
> 
> I am not going to a wedding single when every other one of my girlfriends has a long term boyfriend.


Seamus the leprechaun is single and he said yer great. Have you ever dated a leprechaun before?

They're mad little chappies, never a dull moment, plus if ya tickle him under his chin then he'll take ya to 'iz pot of gold like.

(anyway hes a better option than Berry. Her idea of a date is takin ya up a tree lookin fer Moe)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i need to start writing already.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Goin to head to the pub in an hour with a couple of mates. To hell with spendin another day sittin in on me own. 

Its time ta get drunk and fall asleep under a bridge somewhere!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Goin to head to the pub in an hour with a couple of mates. To hell with spendin another day sittin in on me own.
> 
> Its time ta get drunk and fall asleep under a bridge somewhere!


That's not random!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> That's not random!


:teeth haha, Oh I thought this was the "what do you consistently do at weekends" thread!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's something very attractive about a fit, long legged woman run full tilt with a pole & launching herself through the air...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am proud of who I am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I am proud of Matty!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's something very attractive about a fit, long legged woman run full tilt with a pole & launching herself through the air...


dude, i want your sex life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's raining and my car windows are down.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

My laptop is clearly having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Finally some change on the horizon. I just have to persevere for a few more months until this situation is over with. Thank goodness

Also someone got p*ssed off at me this morning & it didn't affect me much. I'm so glad I decided to take some ativan last night haha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think - I think I may have reached my limit for eating ridiculous amounts of tuna. This had never happened before.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I want to take some good art lessons so badly. I think art is the only way I'm going to be successful. I really hope I get this disability money here in a couple months so I can at least have a chance to try.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I think - I think I may have reached my limit for eating ridiculous amounts of tuna. This had never happened before.


Are you a macaroni and cheese and tuna kind of person, if not this could open up whole new opportunities for your tuna enjoyment.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Boo.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I've planned it all too well, but it could still go wrong.

and now I'm not even calm about this anymore.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I managed to go jogging today. First time since I injured myself last year. Besides realizing how incredibly out of shape I am, my knee didn't bother me and it feels good to be a little sore. I'm still worried that my knee never properly healed though.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if eating that highly suspect pasta sauce in the refrigerator was the best idea. :afr


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

slylikeafox said:


> Happy Anniversary Lonelioness
> 
> Also: Yay, I'm back! Lost password to both this account and the email I used. Just found the email one minutes ago.


Welcome back to sas  And Happy Anniversary so glad to have you as my boyfriend :mushy


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cleary said:


> I've planned it all too well, but it could still go wrong.
> 
> and now I'm not even calm about this anymore.


You know, this site feels kind of naked without your avatar.

:help

I think you need something else up there! What about a self-portrait?~


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Thieves have been stealing manhole covers in the city? Hmmmmmmmmmm, n stuff. Just when I thought I'd heard it all.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Gah, still nothing!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am stuffed an I am going to go running in about an hour.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

**** tha police


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

_Major_ anxiety tonight. I don't know why.

And, I want to stay at 888 posts. 8 is a lucky number in the asian culture and it is also the 8th month. I'm not even asian. So for every post I make until I leave, I have to delete one. OCD much?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I should probably try and use the treadmill again.

But it is so much worrrrrrrrrk. I have to put on a sports bra and shoes and everything.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to go to work, just gotta put on my sports bra, my shoes and everything else....


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Corona


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thewall said:


> **** tha police


 I like the police. They toured at my city once a long time ago..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Time to go to work, just gotta put on my sports bra, my shoes and everything else....


Do not mock the sports bra. It is the best thing to happen to us large chested women since, well, our large chests.

Alright alright alright. I can see you all judging me. I'm leaving to go run right now. In like two seconds.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

It's a good day when I remember at the end of it that 99% of people are full of **** and their opinion doesn't matter. Only the honest ones matter.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I found a fortune cookie in my purse from the beginning of July.

I don't think it's edible since I had so much trouble cracking it open but I just wanted to read what the fortune said.

"You will soon bring joy to someone."

Will I? I hope so.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

11:30 on a Saturday night, and I'm at home watching C-SPAN2. :lol


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I should go to the gym. Someone please harass and berate me so I go.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

shale said:


> It's a good day when I remember at the end of it that 99% of people are full of **** and their opinion doesn't matter.


Don't you think you're overestimating a bit?!? Surely it's no higher than 98!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

shale said:


> It's a good day when I remember at the end of it that 99% of people are full of ****.


 Nah, I took a **** an hour ago.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

irishK said:


> And, I want to stay at 888 posts. 8 is a lucky number in the asian culture and it is also the 8th month. I'm not even asian. So for every post I make until I leave, I have to delete one. OCD much?


I think you should strive for 999. Reason:

_Nine is a composite number, its proper divisors being 1 and 3. It is 3 times 3 and hence the third square number. 9 is a Motzkin number. It is the first composite lucky number._

I really don't see what more you could ask of the number 9.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

haha. You lost me at the phrase composite number. I am lacking that side of the brain. And 999 seems so darned close to 1,000 I would be tempted to just knock it up one. It would never end.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, still have to weight train. D:


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

You don't even give an inch to me baby,
though I've been giving you a mile or two


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

'You should' doesn't matter.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

That guy was just an ******* jerk. Let it go...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My mum makes the most flavourless cup of tea ever :duck


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had nearly forgotten how much I love The White Stripes. 


(Hi Sugartuts!)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Boy, television lights and makeup really do work wonders.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nobody leaves this place without singing the blues.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i wish i could put into words what i'm feeling.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Went to the gym, ran 4 miles. I feel fantastic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Before I "look at the bright side", my nature is to b**** at how much the situation really does blow chunks. Just accept this.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Keeping records of my retarded dreams makes me realize how bad I am at writing.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I saved a life of a moth today. It was trapped in a plastic casing covering the outlet outside in my porch. I set it free.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Sunday is over,, tomorrow starts a brand new day a brand new week and the kids in my neighborhood FINALLY go back to school.

My peaceful mornings are back Yayyyyy ( so happy )


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Well it has been a long while since I have been on here! Life is a crazy ride up and down up and down... but its not all that bad after all!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm thinking if I befriend Bill Gates for the rest of his life (maybe around 30 years or so, if our aging patterns don't change dramatically) it isn't so inconceivable to believe that I could receive AT LEAST 1 million dollars in his will.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Someone draped a flower round my hotel doorknob. Random or meaningful?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I saved a life of a moth today. It was trapped in a plastic casing covering the outlet outside in my porch. I set it free.


Aww this made me smile.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Aw, the tiny Abe Lincoln is gone from the new penny.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn you, 19.5KB avatar size limit.

The one I just made is too big. It's a gif.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm cold. D:


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

aand there goes my self esteem...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> aand there goes my self esteem...


 :squeeze


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm watching Big Brother after dark, I feel like such a creeper now, and yet I can't turn away...


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

i need to stop looking at the picture thread. not helping with my appearance issues.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So this is how it's going to be. x_x


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Food. Water. Shelter. Love. High-speed internet. These are the 5 things that should make up the list of "Basic Human Rights". And not necessarily in that order, either.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Amongst the many clothes in my wardrobe i have almost the same clothes Jesse Eisenberg wore in Zombieland. Huh. Well, except for some of the trousers, i mostly wear jeans.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's my birthday today... 19. Scary.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> It's my birthday today... 19. Scary.


Hey, mine too! Happy Birthday! 

Ugh i feel old.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> It's my birthday today... 19. Scary.


Happy Birthday! :boogie 

And if ya think that 19 is scary, just wait til ya hit 30 !!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

_This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 5 seconds_

Baah! What if i cant wait that long. I've got shpuds cookin, I aint got 5 seconds to hang aroond!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Happy Birthday! :boogie
> 
> And if ya think that 19 is scary, just wait til ya hit 30 !!!!


Thanks! :lol I'm actually quite happy this year... Usually my birthdays suck.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kumago, I love to say Kumago!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

anymouse said:


> ^ yah, i always get confused on her name! but i bet she'd love it if you'd post on her wall, you're good at that i hear!


Umm I actually beat you to it, go look and see Mousey :b.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anymouse said:


> ^ yah, i always get confused on her name! but i bet she'd love it if you'd post on her wall, you're good at that i hear!


Nah, he isnt that good anymouse. You wouldnt know cause you dont have a wall. But he is very rude and impersonal. He also posts a heap of meaningless pics. I just dont get him


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

matty said:


> Nah, he isnt that good anymouse. You wouldnt know cause you dont have a wall. But he is very rude and impersonal. He also posts a heap of meaningless pics. I just dont get him


Let's just all agree he needs to get his *** kicked, who's willing to rough him up?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Thanks! :lol I'm actually quite happy this year... Usually my birthdays suck.


Well I bought ya three heads of cabbage, a bottle of Guinness and a sheep called Molly! I couldnt find wrappin-paper big enough to wrap Molly so I just stuck a stamp on her and pushed her into a letter-box. She should be with ya by next week.

Heres some pictures of yer prezzies:


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anymouse said:


> you just called me Mousey! aww.. i'll go check it out!!
> 
> i vote nobody! haha.. your duel insults are amazing! i thought i deleted that post and you jumped on it with quotes in dual fashion! let's spam her wall some more.. hint.. she loves the pillows.. the band. with the viking knit-capped singer.


Um 'mousy' nothing gets past me. Who are we spaming. Can I play this game?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anymouse said:


> we are spamming.. KugamoraBeam!! hahah
> you know to quote my comments before they get the delete, eh?
> you did that on the simple pleasures and pushing people away threads both..


oh serious? sorry kiddo. I cant help it if you delete 90% of your posts. lol you must be the only person with 60odd posts and has max out the post limit. lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anymouse said:


> ^ i'm.. i'm.. INCREDIBLE! i'm a champ.. going for champion status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap, post has been saved for now on out. Kiddo


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

anymouse said:


> !! and there you have it-- in before the inevitable edit/delete !! but i swear i will dominate eventually !


Your post count would be much higher if you would stop deleting them.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Your post count would be much higher if you would stop deleting them.


shes not in it for the money or fame.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> Well I bought ya three heads of cabbage, a bottle of Guinness and a sheep called Molly! I couldnt find wrappin-paper big enough to wrap Molly so I just stuck a stamp on her and pushed her into a letter-box. She should be with ya by next week.
> 
> Heres some pictures of yer prezzies:


best presents ever!!!11!1! (i always wanted a drunk, traumatised sheep with a stamp on it :b)

thanks you all! :group


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't stop thinking about Friday and about the great time I had, I have never felt so comfortable in my life, being around people I could relate to helped me feel so good about myself, Now sadly I will be going to Family camp next Friday where I'll be the out person out, (well not everyone at the camp is my family) it's going to be the same as it always is maybe I'll get lucky and be able to say something amusing or have a intellectual discussion with someone but yeah I usually find myself unable to speak at these things, out on Friday I wanted to cry I was so happy to meet new people and I let myself feel comfortable enough to jump up and get abit crazy if you will. 

Can't wait to do it again. HMM can't wait to have my night again.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I think its time for a break from this place.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

oh em gee! its marking looks like a top hat


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I think I need to eat some fruit or something.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Your post count would be much higher if you would stop deleting them.


Mine too. I delete them like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

thewall said:


> oh em gee! its marking looks like a top hat


:teeth
------

As I was walking back from the orthodontist, I walked past the park and decided to go on the swings. I haven't been on a swing in a long time, it felt great


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Talking to you is so nice...can't we be closer?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

monday makes me want to pound my head with a shovel.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I sure wish I could grow facial hair without looking like a rapist. :bah


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm feeling sort of agitated, unsettled, and paranoid today. And I'm not sure why.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

When it rains, it pours.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shut up, shut up, shut UP! YOU need some meat OFF your bones. Clear? Fantastic.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Went to my physician today for the first time in 4 years. Had a physical. I have lost 98 pounds since I saw him last, and my blood pressure has gone from 168/110 to 122/80. 

He actually used the word "Success Story" before giving me a bill of clean health :boogie


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Went to my physician today for the first time in 4 years. Had a physical. I have lost 98 pounds since I saw him last, and my blood pressure has gone from 168/110 to 122/80.
> 
> He actually used the word "Success Story" before giving me a bill of clean health :boogie


Right on, bro. Nice work. That must feel awesome.

-----

My therapist thinks I am addicted to pain. I think she may be right.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Went to my physician today for the first time in 4 years. Had a physical. I have lost 98 pounds since I saw him last, and my blood pressure has gone from 168/110 to 122/80.
> 
> He actually used the word "Success Story" before giving me a bill of clean health :boogie


Excellent , good stuff


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Went to my physician today for the first time in 4 years. Had a physical. I have lost 98 pounds since I saw him last, and my blood pressure has gone from 168/110 to 122/80.
> 
> He actually used the word "Success Story" before giving me a bill of clean health :boogie


Awesome  Congrats!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

thewall said:


> oh em gee! its marking looks like a top hat


d'aww it's so cute. All it needs is a mustache and a monocle.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

rawrboy64 said:


> monday makes me want to pound my head with a shovel.


That doesn't sound especially healthy!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Went to my physician today for the first time in 4 years. Had a physical. I have lost 98 pounds since I saw him last, and my blood pressure has gone from 168/110 to 122/80.
> 
> He actually used the word "Success Story" before giving me a bill of clean health :boogie


Wow, you are a success story. Congrats dude.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> That doesn't sound especially healthy!


no, no it doesn't.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't wanna go to bed yet but I know I should.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Shut up, shut up, shut UP! YOU need some meat OFF your bones. Clear? Fantastic.


I hear you. :no


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why are men of science who are supposedly on the cutting edge of technology stuck in the 1950s?

JUST BECAUSE I AM A WOMAN DOES NOT MEAN I AM AUTOMATICALLY IN CHARGE OF WASHING ALL THE DISHWARE. :wife :wife

I have never used that smiley before. It felt good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Why are men of science who are supposedly on the cutting edge of technology stuck in the 1950s?
> 
> JUST BECAUSE I AM A WOMAN DOES NOT MEAN I AM AUTOMATICALLY IN CHARGE OF WASHING ALL THE DISHWARE. :wife :wife
> 
> I have never used that smiley before. It felt good.


It doesn't bother you that the smiley shows an angry woman swinging a rolling-pin, insinuating that she spends her time in the kitchen, baking? :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

the cheat said:


> It doesn't bother you that the smiley shows an angry woman swinging a rolling-pin, insinuating that she spends her time in the kitchen, baking? :b


he's got a point! haha :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope I didn't lose it. Why does it always rain on me?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Why are men of science who are supposedly on the cutting edge of technology stuck in the 1950s?
> 
> JUST BECAUSE I AM A WOMAN DOES NOT MEAN I AM AUTOMATICALLY IN CHARGE OF WASHING ALL THE DISHWARE. :wife :wife
> 
> I have never used that smiley before. It felt good.


I hate washing dishes, but since I am a man of science I aspire to own one of these rather then getting used to washing dishes:






So there, ha ;P


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Run Forest Run... run for you life.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

<burrrrp>. That didn't turn out too badly.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't believe just how much change has occured in my life in the last couple of months...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Also, why don't they have male doctors doing the physical tests on the male enlistees in the army round here. I've had to strip completely naked and get every part of my body checked by a female doctor.:sus


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hadron said:


> Also, why don't they have male doctors doing the physical tests on the male enlistees in the army round here. *I've had to strip completely naked and get every part of my body checked by a female doctor*.:sus


Some folk get all the luck


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I got my Navy physical in a room that was open to a busy hallway with 99 other guys. There was absolutely no privacy when told to drop your pants, bend over and spread'em.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i forgot how boring school can be.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> I got my Navy physical in a room that was open to a busy hallway with 99 other guys. There was absolutely no privacy when told to drop your pants, bend over and spread'em.


Well, I'll get round to that experience soon enough in the army shower chambers. Not looking forward to it a lot...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> Well, I'll get round to that experience soon enough in the army shower chambers. Not looking forward to it a lot...


You get used to it pretty quick.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

When will that thing get here? I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I called in sick today for no reason. I just don't want to go in. I'm usually not like that, but lately I've been getting so lazy, and it's just so easy to call off from work.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I keep getting alumni mailings from a school I applied to but never attended.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That woman at work was a total *****. But one must ascend to another level and not be affected by such things.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Many things to do this month...
Going to Tennessee to see my lovely family <3


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I really have no patience for this


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I really love talking to you.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I am so LOST AND I DONT KNOW what to do...i wish u were closer.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i've been lost for the past 2 months


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I need to start doing more sit-ups.


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

I really, really like living alone.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone else watch Wipeout tonight? That wall that opened up when the contestants least expected it was brutal and hilarious all at once


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm actually excited about this. :]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

It could be dangerous. :um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Some days I feel great, others I feel depressed and hopeless. What a fun ride.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Wish I weren't so dumb.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I can't believe just how much change has occured in my life in the last couple of months...


Hey you're back! I remember you!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My friend is going in on some sort of business venture thing.

I had a dream last night the business was called nightrain and I wikipedia'd it to get more info and it brought up a bio of nightrain and I read it over and over again.

I feel creepy.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

i am probably not good enough, but what does it matter


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Is it me?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am spreadsheeting and it feels so good.

No man can resist my cell merging skills.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Double posted because my mom just called me asking what a MILF was.

I can't believe I actually told her.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

TRIPLE POSTED because my mom just called AGAIN asking if there was some sort of slang word for "erection fluid".

I think my mom is drunk and in need of urbandictionary.com. Someone please stop her before she calls again.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Give her my number...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

amoeba said:


> Is it me?


You do realize your head is on fire?


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

That was a baaaaaaad idea.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> You do realize your head is on fire?


Oh... wait, what? I guess that might explain the gasps and looks of horror.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh my my my...what am I doing?!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Turned out to be a pretty great day


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel ill. D:


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Live, Love, Laugh* they say...

uke


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> My aunt read us a story from news of the weird, about a guy who was jumping on someone's trampoline at 5am, naked and masturbating. When arrested, he said "I didn't think anyone would be awake that early".
> 
> Or something like that.


:teeth:lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> TRIPLE POSTED because my mom just called AGAIN asking if there was some sort of slang word for "erection fluid".
> 
> I think my mom is drunk and in need of urbandictionary.com. Someone please stop her before she calls again.


:roflOh my goodness! Sorry, but that is cracking me up big time. I'm so sorry. If she's drunk, tell her to quit calling and to go to bed. Or tell her to call some other family member.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Hey you're back! I remember you!


Seriously? What a surprise (no sarcastic intention here--honestly). I really didn't expect anyone to remember me. Nice to see that someone did, though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Seriously? What a surprise (no sarcastic intention here--honestly). I really didn't expect anyone to remember me. Nice to see that someone did, though.


I remember you as well and I'm pretty sure I was the first person to wish you happy birthday all that time ago.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> *Live, Love, Laugh* they say...
> 
> uke


Too many girls have that as their headline on pof >.>


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I remember you as well and I'm pretty sure I was the first person to wish you happy birthday all that time ago.


Yeah, the first person in years actually if I'm not mistaken.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

tryin to stuck to a healthier diet full of veggies these days and gettin nowhere.

Life would be so much better if Guinness was a vegetable!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dub16 said:


> tryin to stuck to a healthier diet full of veggies these days and gettin nowhere.
> 
> Life would be so much better if Guinness was a vegetable!


Whiskey is a vegetable. It's made with corn.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Whiskey is a vegetable. It's made with corn.


:clap :yes I like this! I like this a lot!

I'm gonna grab 5 glasses of corn when i get home t'night so!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

wtf is going on?...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I love shopping for houses online.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

nightrain said:


>


haha perfect! :clap


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I can't belive I just did that. Oh, but it felt good! :boogie


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

nightrain said:


>


oh my, this is lovely! hehe


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

You know that glow that only comes from having a clear conscience? That's what I look for in my friends and girlfriends. That's what attracts me the most to you.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I could do the right thing, even though its more difficult!:blank


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Where do I go from here? I'm lost and stuck and sad and stressed.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

shale said:


> You know that glow that only comes from having a clear conscience? That's what I look for in my friends and girlfriends. That's what attracts me the most to you.


dude, if said sincerely, this line should impress any girl worth her salt.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I decided to go for a smoothie today since its so hot and ordered the yumberry for the first time instead of my usual mega mango or acai. It is yum. A little tart but I like it.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

introvert33 said:


> dude, if said sincerely, this line should impress any girl worth her salt.


 hmm, maybe she'll see it then. Who knows.


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

Your arms are the best thing that happened to me. I want to hold on to them and I want to hold on to my heart.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

30 more minutes >< Cook faster, I'm hungry now =/


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the reason why I try to be right all the time is because I feel I've been wronged half the time. or 70% of the time. other than that I've been self-conscious of my body odor lately.


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

Am I lying to myself again? Is there a name to this ? Why do I feel like I can't reach inside and find out? What am I afraid of?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

mmm... ok, well thats that then :/


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I drew something for the first time in ages yesterday and it made me happy. I hope I can do it again soon.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Please get out of my head.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Half a league, half a league,
  Half a league onward,
All in the valley of Death
  Rode the six hundred.
'Forward, the Light Brigade!
Charge for the guns' he said:
Into the valley of Death
  Rode the six hundred.

-Alfred, Lord Tennyson​


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i know there are more important things i should be doing than sitting in front of my computer all day, but i just can find the motivation to do them.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd like to slap that guy once or twice until he stops doing that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I almost had a panic attack today at work. I definitely cried. I feel really small.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I almost had a panic attack today at work. I definitely cried. I feel really small.


:squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I almost had a panic attack today at work. I definitely cried. I feel really small.


:hug


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I almost had a panic attack today at work. I definitely cried. I feel really small.


Dude. Did someone do something??? Just give us a name and we'll handle them.

:squeeze


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am tossing up between going to America or around Australia, but I know I've already seen a lot of Australia, but still there are some places I have not seen. I want to see mid-west America (The Rockies) and go to the Sturgis bike rally in South Dakota on a Harley!

Now, all I have to do is accrue the necessary funds such that I have a sizeable investment fund and also a travel fund to pull all this off :S I think I am going to be working close to 60 hour weeks (if I can).


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

^ The Rockies are a good choice. Breathtaking beauty. I used to go up in the mountains during the summer. You won't regret it.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I just made and devoured a BLT at 2am. If I had to describe the experience in a word, it would be "miraculous."


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I think this picture.. this picture right here.. removes what little doubt there was.. that if any Sesame Street character's going to go on a rampage, it'll be Bert.



hiimnotcool said:


>


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll never ever get used to the heat round here.


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

Was he BSing about the 'league'?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Haha I remember you as well :teeth you gave me a nice compliment once in the pic thread, I hope that doesn't make me a creep to remember that lol.
> 
> :


Wow, 3 people remember me even though I haven't spent ages on here. This is mind boggling.:um 
Yeah, I probably remember most of you on here, but I thought I've kept a pretty low profile on here hence my surprise...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Wow, 3 people remember me even though I haven't spent ages on here. This is mind boggling.:um
> Yeah, I probably remember most of you on here, but I thought I've kept a pretty low profile on here hence my surprise...


Make it 4. And I'm sure there are more who remember you. You once went to a announced a meetup here and went to the location even though you knew no one was likely to turn up. You also want to get into med school if I remember. I remember what you look like too so if I had to pick you out of a line up I sure could, so don't try anything funny :teeth.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Well I think this picture.. this picture right here.. removes what little doubt there was.. that if any Sesame Street character's going to go on a rampage, it'll be Bert.


^ :lol

I need to do something with my life, and quick. I feel like such a waste of flesh right now it's pitiful.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Mind's gone blank right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Make it 4. And I'm sure there are more who remember you. You once went to a announced a meetup here and went to the location even though you knew no one was likely to turn up. You also want to get into med school if I remember. I remember what you look like too so if I had to pick you out of a line up I sure could, so don't try anything funny :teeth.


Well geez, don't go creeping him out or anything. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Well geez, don't go creeping him out or anything. :b


I also remember he's into rowing. I can't help it :teeth.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I also remember he's into rowing. I can't help it :teeth.


Oh, can you tell me my life story too? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, can you tell me my life story too? :b


You aren't into rowing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You don't know anything about me! We're meant to be SIBLINGS!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You don't know anything about me! We're meant to be SIBLINGS!


You've never set foot on a rowing boat or machine! It's the truth sis!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

How would you know? You un-loving butthead.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Watch the language!*


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn hipsters.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> *Watch the language!*


:lol

...

I can't tell if you're being serious or playing on your public perception :um

----

Laundry: done! And I saved my memory disk from the laundry because I remembered to check my pockets. Woo. I feel accomplished. :blank


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> :lol
> 
> ...
> 
> I can't tell if you're being serious or playing on your public perception :um


Although I could tell that the posts were not intended as attacks, calling someone a butt head is not nice.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think there's a storm a comin'.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can either write some lame reply and feel like an *** or hold off til tomorrow and feel like an ***. ***.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Suicidal cowboys, provoke the morning dew.
Dark horses riding, on pure adrenaline.
Into the great unknown, we go.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Keep calm and carry on 

------------

Now i have to go do something so i don't feel completely useless eugh


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Who stole my counting sheep?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I am almost as old as Ian Curtis was when he decided to take his life.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

to skip school or not to skip school, that is the question.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's not summer anymore, but somebody forgot to tell the weather >_<


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Slim Shady said:


> Who stole my counting sheep?


Sorry - I was only borrowing them they worked a wonder


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I went for a walk today - The sun nearly killed and the cut grass meant I could hardly breath


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rawrboy64 said:


> It's not summer anymore, but somebody forgot to tell the weather >_<


Summer does not end until September 21st.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh, fiddle sticks.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

My family is just pissed because I found "heaven" faster then they did, by doing everything wrong. ;D


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bills are paid


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Summer does not end until September 21st.


It never even starts in Ireland


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> It never even starts in Ireland


You should have come to galway today- I thought I was going to die!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> You should have come to galway today- I thought I was going to die!


Well I'm never one to be early fer a funeral! :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Well I'm never one to be early fer a funeral! :b


Oh your so funny!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Was it heaven or hell,
Who could tell?
Get tough or die,
I heard 'em cry.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i guess it's official now, im heartbroken :cry


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have seen ice-creams in mid-day portugese sun last longer tham Amo's stay in chat t'night!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I have seen ice-creams in mid-day portugese sun last longer tham Amo's stay in chat t'night!


:lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

This poem just pop into my head

If I were fierce, and bald, and short of breath,
I’d live with scarlet Majors at the Base,
And speed glum heroes up the line to death.
You’d see me with my puffy petulant face,
Guzzling and gulping in the best hotel,
Reading the Roll of Honour. ‘Poor young chap,’
I’d say—‘I used to know his father well;
Yes, we’ve lost heavily in this last scrap.’
And when the war is done and youth stone dead,
I’d toddle safely home and die—in bed.

siegfried sassoon


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

^ nice :yes


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

intriguing


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

bow ties are cool.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't like my brain very much.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Watched a clip on blind soccer. Those guys are incredible,


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Note to self:

"If you suffer any confusion in life, the best thing you can do is make little forms."
--Robert Frost


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jhanniffy said:


> This poem just pop into my head
> 
> If I were fierce, and bald, and short of breath,
> I'd live pwith scarlet Majors at the Base,
> ...


:clap


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a lot of potential, but it aint gonna happen..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll kick ya in the butt and make it happen! :kma


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh just so you guys know ^^ I did not write that....


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^oh, you fail then... lol jk you have a good taste in poetry then


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

uffie said:


> i guess it's official now, im heartbroken :cry


eh, me too :|


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Stop eating cake frosting out the jar Elise.

Stop it right now.

Put. The. Spoon. Down.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Stop eating cake frosting out the jar Elise.
> 
> Stop it right now.
> 
> Put. The. Spoon. Down.


No don't do that. Instead, find something to spread the cake frosting onto. I can definitely say I've taken two cookies, cake frosting, and make a cookie sandwich.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need a ****ing life. And I need to stop having repetitive dreams about running from wild animals.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I have well and truly ****ed up whatever we had.


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

smile though your heart is aching,
smile even though it's breaking,
...
you'll find that life is still worthwhile if you just smile...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My chest feels sad. D:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

hopeway said:


> smile though your heart is aching,
> smile even though it's breaking,
> ...
> you'll find that life is still worthwhile if you just smile...


"sigh" Think it works?

My stomach is in knots. I'm not asleep, AGAIN! And that stupid moth that got on here likes to land on me. Eeeeeew!

I need to paint my toes.

:roll


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

why did i tell my niece and her friends that story. at the time i thought we were all just sharing and caring as friends but now whenever im around them its like they are sort of intimidated by my presence. 

i dont want to come across as some authoritarian uncle that you cant relax and be yourself around.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> Google sent me a $100 gift card for some adwords advertising. I may start designing websites again instead of getting a 2nd job :evil


That's a great idea. I'm guessing by your avatar you like sports. Do you like to write about them? Your opinions? Start a blog or something.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have returned!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel like an ***. I have so much work to do.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I have returned!


Doubt you remember me Ospi, but welcome back. Hope your doing better.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I have returned!


Welcome back young man


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

It's been raining cats and dogs, intermittently, for days. When am I going to see the sun again?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it's weird, but instead of getting anxious i'm just angry. i just don't want to deal with people anymore.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm sorry.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I am a giddy goat.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy ****. I'm a genius! This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> I have returned!


Thank you general MacArther


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The digital won't let me go...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hunger....Lets chew some gum!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:con


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

don't cry right now.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

The next time I lose my cellphone (it happens) I'm using this to make it ring.

Call phones from Gmail
Call anywhere in the US and Canada for free and get low rates for other countries with this small plugin - right from within Gmail.
http://www.google.com/chat/voice/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just go away already!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hummus: Great food, or GREATEST food?

-

I'd really like to catch a break. Its always something, isn't it?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sda0 said:


> Hummus: Great food, or GREATEST food?


i read humans at first glance :lol


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I know what I should do,,, I'm just not doing it :-(


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am really testing my SA this weekend.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I just realized that today is Friday. All day long I've been thinking it's Thursday for some reason.

I guess that's what happens when you have no job, no social life, and aren't on any kind of schedule. :hide


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm so insecure, look how hot i am :roll


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

hopeway said:


> smile though your heart is aching,
> smile even though it's breaking,
> ...
> you'll find that life is still worthwhile if you just smile...






Ospi said:


> I have returned!


Only just saw this, good to have you back son


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

anonymid said:


> I just realized that today is Friday. All day long I've been thinking it's Thursday for some reason.
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you have no job, no social life, and aren't on any kind of schedule. :hide


Every day may as well be Friday in my world. I don't know if I should consider myself lucky for that or not.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

accepting myself said:


> I know what I should do,,, I'm just not doing it :-(


me too, I'm not doing a lot of the things that I know I should be doing either


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

that cricket must die


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I noticed I always tend to leave a little bit of everything behind. Like, if I am doing dishes I will leave one plate to finish later. If I am drinking a bottle of water, I will leave a half inch in the bottle. To drink later? Did I just happen to drink enough? I don't do this on purpose, I just do it. With everything. Why am I doing this? Whyyyyyyyyyyy???


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just sneezed twice.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

brokenlight said:


> I noticed I always tend to leave a little bit of everything behind. Like, if I am doing dishes I will leave one plate to finish later. If I am drinking a bottle of water, I will leave a half inch in the bottle. To drink later? Did I just happen to drink enough? I don't do this on purpose, I just do it. With everything. Why am I doing this? Whyyyyyyyyyyy???


maybe you're just lazy


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

LostPancake said:


> The next time I lose my cellphone (it happens) I'm using this to make it ring.
> 
> Call phones from Gmail
> Call anywhere in the US and Canada for free and get low rates for other countries with this small plugin - right from within Gmail.
> http://www.google.com/chat/voice/


I don't know why but I really want to use this.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't write lyrics for ****.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I bought textbooks this afternoon. I ran around the campus bookstore screaming with joy, pounced on a super cool looking microbiology textbook and ripped off the plastic wrap and left it all over the floor.

It's my academic Christmas.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I bought textbooks this afternoon. I ran around the campus bookstore screaming with joy, pounced on a super cool looking microbiology textbook and ripped off the plastic wrap and left it all over the floor.
> 
> It's my academic Christmas.


Ha, yes! I remember that feeling. It's one of the things I miss about being in school.

(I really hope you're not being sarcastic.)


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

When I get a house of my own, it has to have *brick*.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I bought textbooks this afternoon. I ran around the campus bookstore screaming with joy, pounced on a super cool looking microbiology textbook and ripped off the plastic wrap and left it all over the floor.
> 
> It's my academic Christmas.


I usually cry when I open up new textbooks because they're so expensive!
I'll check dozens of sites beforehand to see if I can get it cheaper and if I can't I'll go to the bookstore - sulking and defeated.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Everybody wang chung tonight.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

i bought 8 vinyl records today for 4 dollars and 50 cents. 

2 by frank sinatra
simon and garfunkel greatest hits
threepenny opera, 1976 OBC
ella fitzgerald
michel legrand
mama cass
pavaratti


good day.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

letitrock said:


> maybe you're just lazy


Not really. I wondered if it could be laziness at first, but it's almost like I'm compelled to do this. It's more like ocd. I was mainly asking myself why, but you wouldn't have known that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i just made sixteen sandwiches :|


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

nightrain said:


> I wish I was Tintin.


:high5
One of my favorite shows as a kid.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Just purchased a textbook for $2.45. _Sweetness_.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's so chilly tonight I'm wrapped up in a blanket. Good riddance, heat wave.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

guess im staying here for good.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Cleary said:


> I don't know why but I really want to use this.


Yeah, me too - it just looks so cool. Hopefully I will lose my phone soon.



Perfectionist said:


> I bought textbooks this afternoon. I ran around the campus bookstore screaming with joy, pounced on a super cool looking microbiology textbook and ripped off the plastic wrap and left it all over the floor.
> 
> It's my academic Christmas.


Haha! :clap



Cleary said:


> I usually cry when I open up new textbooks because they're so expensive!
> I'll check dozens of sites beforehand to see if I can get it cheaper and if I can't I'll go to the bookstore - sulking and defeated.


Amazon prime is free for a year if you have an .edu email - I just joined it and ordered one of my books ($100 vs 130 list). I think the main benefit is that is has free 2 day shipping, or $4 for 1 day shipping.



EagerMinnow84 said:


> i bought 8 vinyl records today for 4 dollars and 50 cents.
> 
> 2 by frank sinatra
> simon and garfunkel greatest hits
> ...


Sounds like fun - I'd like to hear the Mama Cass.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

LostPancake said:


> Sounds like fun - I'd like to hear the Mama Cass.


it is awesome! it has the song that is in Lost. :b

maaake your ooowwnn kind of muuuussiiiccc 

******

time for a break from this place again. :- P


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woo hoo, moved out and now all set up at my new place. It feels almost surreal lol, but it needed to happen.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i just made sixteen sandwiches :|


i might be tempted. You need to explain the fillings though.

And i want napkins. Oh God I love napkins


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

this is getting to me


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am actually considering entering a writing contest. 

I must be out of my mind.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Who is Mike and who loves him?

I'm going to send an email to him...it's been over a year since we last talked since I convinced myself he didn't _really _want to keep in touch and was just being nice cause that's the kind of person he is.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello SAS.

I am back.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Hello SAS.
> 
> I am back.


Did you come back for the baking thread? :b How are you?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm good.

And I'll have to check out that thread. Need to find me some more tasty yumyums.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Any one good at giving a massage - my back is killing me


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Any one good at giving a massage - my back is killing me


Only if I get one in return. :b
_
Synthetic heroin, creeping through my veins.
Losing the reins._


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

First a shower and then off to the zoo.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love tagless shirts. I got a free t-shirt and was about to cut the tag out when I noticed it didn't have a tag. I didn't think regular, cheap t-shirts came tagless.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, what a day! :afr


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My new deodorant smells fresh as ****, good choice indeed!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I've a million things goiin on right now. And it was all gettin too much. So i decided to just let it sort itself oot and take a step back. Now things seem to be fixin themselves.
I think we all worry too much.
My new motto is Be a lazy git and wait for the fall-out.

(and drink bulmers)


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> I've a million things goiin on right now. And it was all gettin too much. *So i decided to just let it sort itself oot and take a step back. Now things seem to be fixin themselves.*
> *I think we all worry too much.*
> My new motto is Be a lazy git and wait for the fall-out.
> 
> (and drink bulmers)


Good thinking :yes. If you can't control it, let it go...and, you'll more than likely look back on it wondering why you worried so much about it. I really need to do the same.

Enjoy your bulmers.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Overwhelmed by feelings at this moment, GAH!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

the prejudice on omegle is overwhelming...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

where da hell have all the chat regulars gone?

I'm startin house-ta-house searches soon.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A rev, chardonnay, beers and a couple rum & cokes. I'm surprised I didn't puke or feel like crap this morning:blank


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dum de dum dum. Dum de dum dum DUUUUUUMMMMM!!! Bededao tic tic bededao tic tic bededao bededao Bedededededa Duh duh duh duh duh Inspector Gadget duh duh duh duh duh duh DUHHHHHHH Oooh oooh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I keep forgetting that if I take Paxil without something to drink, I will get heartburn something awful.
Why did I do that?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I need _something_ to believe in.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

BetaBoy90 said:


> My new deodorant smells fresh as ****, good choice indeed!


Mine smells like laundry detergent :3
The other brands I've tried smell like baby powder uke


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Best thing I ever bought....mood color changing lipstick.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had a conversation with an old lady about people getting their arms ripped off in machines and such.....weirdest and most random conversation ever me thinks....


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> Best thing I ever bought....mood color changing lipstick.


What color is it now? 

Btw, I'm sad that your wall is gone from your profile. Where am I supposed to paste random hip hop lyrics?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"After finishing pastry school, i decided to make cakes my way"

Yeah, by using metal, wood and polystyrene and no cake at all. *******!

Yes, i've been watching ace of cakes, on they're website it says theres a minimum deposit of $1000. Seriously, your cakes aren't that good, i wouldn't pay that much to get half a cake and a **** load of wood.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> First a shower and then off to the zoo.


fun!



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Dum de dum dum. Dum de dum dum DUUUUUUMMMMM!!! Bededao tic tic bededao tic tic bededao bededao Bedededededa Duh duh duh duh duh Inspector Gadget duh duh duh duh duh duh DUHHHHHHH Oooh oooh.


 now replaces _hero in half shell, turtle power!_


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Going out. yes I am.

To Ikea with a friend to buy some crap I don't need. yes I am.

To fill this emptiness I am feeling today. yes I said it.

I wonder how many NYTTJA frames it will take.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love you all!!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No fair. The forum changed my all caps message of love to a proper non-caps sentence


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I donwanna go!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

introvert33 said:


> now replaces _hero in half shell, turtle power!_


Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turltles...

My favorite was Michelangelo.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think what i said was wrong :/ You don't think things through well enough, you've proved that before and i don't think i want to go through it again  I just told it like it is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> *Live, Love, Laugh* they say...
> 
> uke


That "quote" is the loincloth to anybody and everybody who secretly really thinks it's advertising the most redundant aspects of life. Take the first word "live" for example. Live. Okay? ...I thought I was doing that already.

Live. Life.

That would be my quote. If I had a quote. I think mine makes more sense.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I can't believe I ate that whole bag of Funyuns on a full stomach. how fun.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

irishK said:


> Going out. yes I am.
> 
> To Ikea with a friend to buy some crap I don't need. yes I am.
> 
> ...


You're to Ikea on a Saturday afternoon? You have no fear.

PS: WB


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Blarney


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Come on, TV, be more funny!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

irishK said:


> Going out. yes I am.
> 
> To Ikea with a friend to buy some crap I don't need. yes I am.
> 
> ...


The answer is no frames but one Hemnes mirror and two Arstid lamps.



perfectionist said:


> you're to ikea on a saturday afternoon? You have no fear.
> 
> Ps: Wb


ty 

**

Apparently I am spending the evening with Russell Crowe and Corona. Meh.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm genuinely concerned about the fact that I keep having dreams about Chucky the killer doll. He's always out to get me, but I sense a romantic connection building between us. Fun times.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That "quote" is the loincloth to anybody and everybody who secretly really thinks it's advertising the most redundant aspects of life. Take the first word "live" for example. Live. Okay? ...I thought I was doing that already.
> 
> Live. Life.
> 
> That would be my quote. If I had a quote. I think mine makes more sense.


that makes more sense to me too.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Them were the days. Damn.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy crap I have a severe craving for alcohol. I think I'll go out and get some. 

And I really want a couch and a TV. I've seen so many couches sitting out by trash dumpsters lately. I should have checked craigslist for free couches when people were moving in and out last week. 

Argh. And I want a cat. No, two cats. Maybe that would make me get more work done. Maybe alcohol would help. Augh, I don't know, I'm going crazy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Day wasn't as bad as it could've been, weird.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

It was hard to do but i did it, it seems so simple but isn't :/

--------------------------

I confessed but no one will ever see it... will they?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It seemed like a good idea at the time to eat the last half of that.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I need a new look.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> It was hard to do but i did it, it seems so simple but isn't :/
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> I confessed but no one will ever see it... will they?


Hope all is well :squeeze


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am going to, as the kids say these days, get my drink on.

Whiskey Sours here I come!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is this world coming to?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> What is this world coming to?


TBH when you say this John, I'm really worried!


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel weird owning Zoo York shoes and loving them. :?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Coors light ftw. <- I guess I'm feeling white trashy tonight.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The hydro bill's $150 more than usual..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

First ever major grocery shop, oh I feel all grown up.







I hate grocery shopping.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Distracting myself from loneliness and depression would be a little easier if I had an attention span.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

I should really go to bed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's it. I trust none of the girls on this site.

IrishK, I officially think you are a man. Neptunus? NeptuNOT a girl. Strawberryjulius? That's way too girly a username, you must be a dude.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that is defs her judging by the picture, and I'm pretty sure on this site she said she was single which she is obs not.

Oh how I love a good conspiracy.

I guess it was someone who for some reason felt that they would post pictures of another person, but perhaps the rest of what they wrote was still how they felt (like they were simply embarrassed to post pictures of their actual self)??

Anyway, :sas


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

irishK said:


> Video chat me woman.


I don't think so. I don't want you to flash your penis at me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

In light of all this, I may as well come clean too:

I AM NOT ACTUALLY THE SCRABBLE TILE DEPICTED IN MY AVATAR.

I know this admission will upset the hundreds of SASers who have been flirting with me on that basis. I'm terribly, terribly sorry.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

irishK said:


> Maybe I am :sus
> 
> Video chat me woman. I've been in chat. I am no Sara01 but I am a girl :cry


From what I've seen, irishK>sara01. :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

anonymid said:


> In light of all this, I may as well come clean too:
> 
> I AM NOT ACTUALLY THE SCRABBLE TILE DEPICTED IN MY AVATAR.
> 
> I know this admission will upset the hundreds of SASers who have been flirting with me on that basis. I'm terribly, terribly sorry.


Actually, I wasn't flirting with you _because_ you are just an I...it's only worth 1 point. If you were a Q or a Z...then maybe.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> All right now, who are you?~
> 
> You've gotta be a regular here... I'd like to know who finally proved it! Well done!!


You're right, it's gotta be a regular. I totally want to know too.

:O I am guessing it is stranger25. He has a lot of anger towards pretty women.



mrbojangles said:


> *looks at you suspiciously* lol jk


As I have said many times, my chinchilla coat and pimp hat avatar is a much better represtantion of my real self. My hips and breasts are the true facade.

Edit: Do you know whats sad? When someone asks me what I did this weekend I am totally going to want to say "omg there was some serious sas drama about sara01...".

But I can't. For many, many reasons.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Deet=hatepickingnames? Haha..maybe?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

irishK said:


> Maybe I am :sus
> 
> Video chat me woman. I've been in chat and skype. I'll find someone to vouch for me damnit. I am no Sara01 but I am a girl :cry


i can vouch for you irish, ive seen you on cam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the cheat said:


> Deet=hatepickingnames? Haha..maybe?


That's what I'd like to know :bat
By the way guys, I banned her by her user request, there was a valid reason given to me, but it had nothing to do with this "storyline" you guys have.

Something is just weird here. It's interesting to note that "Deet" only has that one post, though.

Time for another moderator investigation,


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

when night comes and im alone, know that i chose to be alone.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's what I'd like to know :bat


Please don't ban them for making a duplicate account. It was for a noble cause, as facebook stalking almost always is.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's what I'd like to know :bat
> By the way guys, I banned her by her user request, there was a valid reason given to me, but it had nothing to do with this "storyline" you guys have.
> 
> Something is just weird here. It's interesting to note that "Deet" only has that one post, though.
> ...


step aside people, milleniumman75 is on the case now, we can all feel safe again


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's what I'd like to know :bat
> By the way guys, I banned her by her user request, there was a valid reason given to me, but it had nothing to do with this "storyline" you guys have.
> 
> Something is just weird here. It's interesting to note that "Deet" only has that one post, though.
> ...


Good luck, Sherlock Millenniumman75. Where is Amocholes Watson when you need him?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Whoaaa some stuff went down on SAS while I was in the shower.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i need u


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

thewall said:


> Whoaaa some stuff went down on SAS while I was in the shower.


Hahaha, yes, yes it really did.

Just goes to show you how greatly personal hygeine can interfere with your presence on the internet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Please don't ban them for making a duplicate account. It was for a noble cause, as facebook stalking almost always is.


I don't get this Facebook stalking stuff. This doesn't even make any sense.
The "reporter" used a proxy to get onto the site.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^We are one of the few people in the universe who have not succombed to the phenomenon. I assume it is like visiting people's profile pages here and leaving messages, except like 9000 times more frequently and with way too many details available for your peace of mind.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If I didn't have to do it by phone, I probably would've RSVPed for that wedding by now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm amazed at how many people were suspicious of this beforehand.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I keep quoting other peoples' posts with a :ditto sign because I'm too lazy to type things out.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I'm a wishful thinker with the worst intentions. I hope the next boy that you kiss has something terribly contagious on his lips


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know what to say to you without you thinking I'm a totally awful person.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm amazed at how many people were suspicious of this beforehand.


guilty conscious perhaps?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> Whoaaa some stuff went down on SAS while I was in the shower.





Perfectionist said:


> Hahaha, yes, yes it really did.
> 
> Just goes to show you how greatly *personal hygeine* can interfere with your presence on the internet.


Add sleep to that lol. You basically have to live on SAS.

I remember mia lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

mind_games said:


> *I also remember he's into rowing*. I can't help it :teeth.


Er...No.:um

The rest is correct, though.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Time for my dog to take me for a walk.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

current status of this thread: ar


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I bet €10 she will not get in contact with me today about coming over and if she does it will be far too late.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

"I can’t stand “real” men. Masculinity is trash. Go cry in a corner, write in a diary, hug your mom. Please. I’ve felt the painful consequences of this posturing for too long; seen fragile men who never should have been told to be anything else in the first place crack under the weight of our flawed expectations. Let our boys paint. Let them wear skinny jeans and read Ellison. However soft spoken or uncoordinated, leave them be. If you don’t, you and me will have a serious problem."


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's me IRL for all those who are curious










Justin Bieber really looks like that Sara chick btw


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

fingertips said:


> "I can't stand "real" men. Masculinity is trash. Go cry in a corner, write in a diary, hug your mom. Please. I've felt the painful consequences of this posturing for too long; seen fragile men who never should have been told to be anything else in the first place crack under the weight of our flawed expectations. Let our boys paint. Let them wear skinny jeans and read Ellison. However soft spoken or uncoordinated, leave them be. If you don't, you and me will have a serious problem."


Lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

God, beer bongs are so stupid.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Why did I find a piece of cork in a screwtop bottle of wine?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Stilla said:


> Since there apparently are people posing as beautiful women, I wonder how many people are posing as beautiful men as well on this site?
> Think about it. Mhm.


I did think about it. I'm starting to suspect that you're a man...:um


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Had a great time at the pub last night! Saw some old friends, met some new ones. Anxiety was trying to squeeze through but after I got there I was completely fine.

Oh, except that Whiskey Sours have made my stomach hate me.


Also: A very, very, very drunk guy came stumbled over to talk to me at about 2am outside the pub and told me that he hated Ottawa ("Ottawa? What the **** is in Ottawa? ****ing, moose and ****?" :lol)because they challenged our 13th Amendment Right to masturbate on airplanes. He was very upset by this.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shale said:


> Regretting those dirty chats now? :teeth I talked to them for a little while. Seemed nice enough but fortunately somebody warned me that she might not be who she said she was. Glad I got warned before it turned dirty lol.


Yes, I regret sending them all those revealing pictures now ops


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

damnit damnit Damnit Damnit DAMNIT DAMNIT

I work at this program this my school offers. Someone I have just known since Tball, and I went to elementary school, middle school, and high school with just joined it too.

I HATE this. This program thing is MY space. I am COMFORTABLE there. I know everyone. He's going to come in and make me all nervous and mess everything up. He is going to tell embarassing stories of me. He is going to make me self concious. I can already feel my anxiety going through the roof even thinking of going into work now. Damnit damnit damnit. I love working there and he is going to bloody ruin it.

This really really really really sucks.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

wow - that was a sudden change in mood


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> damnit damnit Damnit Damnit DAMNIT DAMNIT
> 
> I work at this program this my school offers. Someone I have just known since Tball, and I went to elementary school, middle school, and high school with just joined it too.
> 
> ...


I'm soooo sorryyyyy....that's terrible news. Is there any way you can handle it??

It's a really nice day outside, at least that's how it looks from my window.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

sda0 said:


> What color is it now?
> 
> Btw, I'm sad that your wall is gone from your profile. Where am I supposed to paste random hip hop lyrics?


it was a deep purple..which meant i was in a state of romance lol..not exactly.

well i put it back on..you can fill my wall up now.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Weird stomach noises, yuck


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Fleeting human contact.
Both of us lost, but for a moment we're lost together.
I wonder who you are.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I dun wanna go to work, I wanna sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Sarah01 was a guy? Someone told me that months ago, i just assumed it was a joke.

Also the person who posted that has 1 post, how do we know it's not just the same person? :/

Also: I'm a guy in a wig


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

OxiClean = Pure win


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


I did, it made me feel worse 

--------------------

i dont feel good right now, i mean i feel better than i did which is good, i dont know why i do this to myself.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm really a hot chick


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Typical Guy said:


> I'm really a hot chick


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

As much as I am more comfortable this way at times, I am suddenly hit with the realization that I often feel _truly_ alone. Like I could vanish off the face of this earth and it wouldn`t shake up anyone`s world. I know it isn`t true at all and these negative thoughts are lies but I struggle with not buying into them. I sometimes wish I had more family to support me. I guess it is my own fault for being so disconnected and feeling this uncared for. I have done it to myself.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

I got summoned for Jury at 7:45 in the morning. That's so early for me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Like I said, people are all to quick to believe anything and everything. Give me solid evidence and I am all for it.


Why does anyone have to give you anything? Just curious...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Stilla said:


> I wish that I had a boyfriend so I could go on cute double dates with my new friend and her boyfriend, who's probably the cutest couple I've ever met.
> 
> And I just had another one .
> Since there apparently are people posing as beautiful women, I wonder how many people are posing as beautiful men as well on this site?
> Think about it. Mhm.


I just found some random dude on facebook and stole his pics. Due to laziness I just stole the first guys I came across, now I think about it I should have actually found a good looking. God I am so dumb sometimes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> I just found some random dude on facebook and stole his pics. Due to laziness I just stole the first guys I came across, now I think about it I should have actually found a good looking. God I am so dumb sometimes.


Where did you get MY pictures?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
Okay - people in here need to CHILL OUT, ALL Y'ALLS. It is getting a bit much and this is NOT a FRUSTRATION FORUM.
Yes, you can be upset, but don't direct it at innocent people.

Sara01's ban is NOT PERMANENT. I will not go into more detail.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nobody wants to hear anything truthful; they just want to hear what they want to hear.
There are conspiracy theories about Drew.

Well, guess what - this all is CLASSIC SA: the defensiveness, the lack of trust, the paranoia, the fear, the nerves, the thoughts, the dissociation, the derealization.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where did you get MY pictures?!


Wow, what are the chances. Sorry man. You look great in all those pics. I will pull them down now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If I was not at work I would have pop-corn right about now.

Oh god how I want pop corn.

I should be working, but searching up head gaskets on a database is like riding a bicycle with no seat attached.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Javascript frustrates me. I often need to use it but I don't want to make an effort to really learn it. Bleh.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I love incense my room smells like a gift shop


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have God Save the Queen stuck in my head.

Am I the only one that had to sign that like everyday in elemantary school?

Geez British Columbia is so...British.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so afraid of getting into another relationship. I know people say time heals all wounds, so I guess I'll just try to hold my head up. The past is the past, whether I like it or not.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:O Does that mean you have found someone new?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i wish we could pick up where we left on =/


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

These new slippers I've been wearing are real comfy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The cricket is chirping again. For the love of all that's good make it stop :blank


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

I forgot Entourage is on tonight, yet I'm still building anticipatory anxiety over tomorrow's Jury Duty


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

huh said:


> The cricket is chirping again. For the love of all that's good make it stop :blank


Is it inside? Crickets are so freaking loud when they're inside.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Hot damn. I want some Harvey's.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just removed FIFTY-FIVE posts from this thread.

It will be four years (as of this week - September 2) that I have been a moderator here, and I honestly don't remember ever having to remove that many posts at one time.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am assuming they are all about the sara01 thing. Can I ask why they had to be removed?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's so cold. >_<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm so I am getting my first loan. I don't like this growing up thing at all. Next I will have some brat calling me Daddy.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Daddy ??


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^haha you beat me to it. Although I was going to go more for a Daddy!! vibe, no question at all. I have his eyes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> You know it's been a brutal summer when it's 79 degrees and you can't help but notice how much it has cooled off :roll


lol our winter has been like 80F xD. Still too cold


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Some police action happened just outside my window involving a bull horn and I believe a tow truck, waking me up, and yet the loudest part was my neighbors cussing diesel truck (unrelated to the event) waiting to get into the driveway.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

what? now I just heard another diesel truck going up the same driveway. :sus I know I heard the gate open before, and now, they didn't leave in between though right? Does this mean the old lady has two children with diesel trucks? :con No wonder I get so annoyed with them toing and froing late and night and early in the morning. I hope everything is ok with the old lady. And, ah, one is just leaving now as I write this. There must be two right?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ohhhh Monday mornings how I hate you!

Great day yesterday though. Screw Dublin, I wanna live in Liverpool permanently. Went to da match, had some pints and got to see The Beatles festival and thousands of people wandering aroond da streets drinkin and laughin.
Ahhhh thats the life fer Dub16


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

darth vader>luke skywalker..dr house>dr wilson right ladies?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sacred said:


> darth vader>luke skywalker right ladies?


they both managed to procreate. Darth with Miss Portman and Luke with a redhead. It's a tie in my eyes.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I could really use some sleep..guess that's not happening tho.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't feel well. D:


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

'Cause **** you - That's why.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

What happens when the tow truck breaks down? Or is that not possible because they built those in a way they'll never have troubles??? hmm....


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I do miss the finer things. Just not badly enough to come crawling back to your house.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh God will work ever end today! So flippin tired!

This is a bigger endurance-test than havin to sit through a full episode of Dawon's Creek while sober.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oddle oddle oddle


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Endless lanning games with my housemate = aaaaawesome.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just removed FIFTY-FIVE posts from this thread.
> 
> It will be four years (as of this week - September 2) that I have been a moderator here, and I honestly don't remember ever having to remove that many posts at one time.


You also deleted my post in General Discussion. All I did was ask why she had banned herself; I didn't realize that's something we're not allowed to discuss.

The moderation on this forum goes too far sometimes.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Girls, you should take it as a compliment if we think you're a guy - it just means you look too hot in your pics. :teeth


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Getting back into the swing of things. Just did an hour at the gym before work. Feel like a hundred bucks! (A million is slightly optimistic...)


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Everyone hates me.

Then again, hate is too strong of a word. I am not THAT important. 



mind_games said:


> they both managed to procreate. Darth with Miss Portman and Luke with a redhead. It's a tie in my eyes.


lmao!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Stilla said:


> that's mean. I've been here for over a year.


i've been here for over two 



> It's all about the angles though :teeth


im glad you see it that way :teeth


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My Block list keeps getting bigger. It's just too bad i still can see the names of the members i blocked. I guess there's no way to make them disappear completely. Oh well...At least i don't have to read their bull**** now. Better than nothing.


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm so sick of ordering things online and then the shipment being all shady, not even giving accurate tracking updates! I bet what I ordered won't even arrive at the right house!

:wife<- I also really love this smiley.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

:hug


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mmm tea


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I got my bunnies out earlier, then the boy bunny tried to um... get on top of the girl bunny XD

Thats when i decided they had to go back, we'll have none of that!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just removed FIFTY-FIVE posts from this thread.
> 
> It will be four years (as of this week - September 2) that I have been a moderator here, and I honestly don't remember ever having to remove that many posts at one time.


I don't know about anyone else but i laughed a bit over the whole thing


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

The 2010 Karate Kid was about Kung Fu?

What next, another Batman Returns starring Spiderman.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm still looking for someone to punch me in the face.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> I'm still looking for someone to punch me in the face.


"PUNCH"

 j/p


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

My ocd tendencies appreciate when my fuel gauge and my temp gauge are lined up with eachother.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Need to pluck up. That thread was really sad.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just found out that I will have to present 3 times in front of the class, throughout the semester for my Art Appreciation class. 
Yesterday was the last day to drop classes. :sigh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yay - I'm gonna start a blog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something good is happening tomorrow I should be in a good mood about it can't seem to get there though.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I just found out that I will have to present 3 times in front of the class, throughout the semester for my Art Appreciation class.
> Yesterday was the last day to drop classes. :sigh


I'm sure you'll do great on the presentations. :yes That sounds like a fun class too!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm going to eat this chocolate cookie and not care where on my body it fattens me up, although the chest area would be nice thanks.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I really need to be a better SAS member. I no longer have a physical friend who understands anxiety since Taryn moved and I'm starting to realize I could use the support which is what I came here for in the first place, duh...ugh, I don't wanna walk upstairs to get food.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

The moon was still in the sky at 8am when I arrived at work. So unexpected.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

95F/34c in early September!

It is only supposed to get up to 75F/24c Saturday - I am still going to the beach.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Please stop trying to deconstruct and analyse my relationship, WE'RE FINE, I know it sounds crazy, but it's true.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo Flow said:


> I don't know about anyone else but i laughed a bit over the whole thing


It was just weird to see it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hear tapping at the door. :b


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

what the ****?

My school doesn't allow back packs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SOME said:


> what the ****?
> 
> My school doesn't allow back packs.


Because people might hide weapons etc?

If so, lol.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I wanna be sedated.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I once used my backpack to carry my books. It was too crazy so I stopped. Then I just used it to carry my lunch, gun, steak knives, chopsticks and fireworks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My high school was phasing out carrying bags around school. They'd make the year 8s and 9s put their bags in their lockers and take their books to class. Why are they doing this? Because bags everywhere make the school look messy. Boo ****ing hoo.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I bit into a grain of stone in my lunch. Ouch!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I bit into a grain of stone in my lunch. Ouch!


What are you eating? o.0


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> What are you eating? o.0


He's having a sand-wich.... ahahahaha......:sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We didn't even have lockers at my school lol. Bag racks ftw! Has not changed now either.

brb heading down to the vending machine for choccies.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ospi said:


> We didn't even have lockers at my school lol. Bag racks ftw! Has not changed now either.
> 
> brb heading down to the vending machine for choccies.


yeah no lockers for us either, I can't imagine doing school without a backpack. I gueeees if you didn't own/have to carry any of your books you could kind of manage it. But thats crazy!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I keep forgetting I have 4 other sibblings...that's what distance does to you :/


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

amoeba said:


> I wanna be sedated.







like this?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

introvert33 said:


> yeah no lockers for us either, I can't imagine doing school without a backpack. I gueeees if you didn't own/have to carry any of your books you could kind of manage it. But thats crazy!


A US school without endless halls lined with lockers?????

My entire childhood television time was a LIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

sacred said:


> darth vader>luke skywalker..dr house>dr wilson right ladies?


Depends. Old Darth Vader is better than whiney Luke Skywalker. Newer movies, older chapters Darth Vader (Anakin) is about the same as Luke Skywalker. Blech!

I like both Dr. House and Dr. Wilson, so there! I like their relationship though. The show is wrong without Dr. Wilson.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

We had lockers. I had a locker and never used it. Honestly, it was because I didn't know how to open it...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> He's having a sand-wich.... ahahahaha......:sus


:lol

-----------

Got a lot of packing to do today but it's boring and I can't be bothered.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :lol
> 
> -----------
> 
> Got a lot of packing to do today but it's boring and I can't be bothered.


You still haven't said I can come to the housewarming yet! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmph!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> You still haven't said I can come to the housewarming yet! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmph!


Of course you can come to the housewarming, on the condition that you bring Moe as well.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Speaking of lockers, I have a recurring dream in which I'm back in high school but can't remember for the life of me where my locker is.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Of course you can come to the housewarming, on the condition that you bring Moe as well.


You do know that he can't control his bowels? :sus


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> You do know that he can't control his bowels? :sus


That's cool, neither can Edward.  Or rather, he's not potty trained yet. So cleaning up two lots of poo and wee instead of just one is no skin off my back. :b

(I just realised what a creepy-sounding saying that is. It makes me feel weird. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww. uke)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

This was going on since March. They don't listen to me about anything. After all, what am I? Whatever ... continue to leave me alone.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This is tough, but I'm tougher...I think.:roll


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tomorrow I am finally going to call and RSVP for that wedding. I really can't put it off any longer.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to get my own library card so I can get the sex toys book out. xD


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, this site brings me so much nostalgia. I don't think it's the site itself that's the cause for this but rather that crazy part of my life that paralleled with my visits here.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> This was going on since March. They don't listen to me about anything. After all, what am I? Whatever ... continue to leave me alone.


The NHS? It's like blood from a stone. Sorry to hear you're still having trouble with them :squeeze

-------------

I feel poo. I think I'll take some photos of my new baby bunny to cheer myself up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> The NHS? It's like blood from a stone. Sorry to hear you're still having trouble with them :squeeze
> 
> -------------
> 
> I feel poo. I think I'll take some photos of my new baby bunny to cheer myself up.


You CAN feel some or you feel LIKE it? Either way is possible, apparently..lol.

I just fed Moe some biskies. He growled at me. xD


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Grey hair is ascetically pleasing


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> You CAN feel some or you feel LIKE it? Either way is possible, apparently..lol.
> 
> I just fed Moe some biskies. He growled at me. xD


Oh, I guess I should've said 'I feel like poo' :lol Aw, biskies.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Grey hair is ascetically pleasing


I wish, reminds me I have to dye my hair again. Stupid premature greying.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

But nah it was bonafide. <-I like that word.

-----

My tooth is feeling awfully fragile.

-----

And I hope they are rich and accept it.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nothin cheers ya up like a nice punnet of Fresh Strawberries. Bleddy lovely.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

ktbare said:


> I wish, reminds me I have to dye my hair again. Stupid premature greying.


I'd love all my hair grey!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Fade to black......................................................................


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Goodbye summer.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am skippin work and chillin out in 5-sizes-too-big sweats. And the rain sounds so cool outside. Good day is good.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> Tomorrow I am finally going to call and RSVP for that wedding. I really can't put it off any longer.


I did it!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I love my Onion horoscope for this week:



> *Virgo* Just when all hope is gone, you will find a secret stash of Oreos that actually makes up for quite a lot.


Boy, that would be awesome.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/your-horoscopes-week-of-august-31-2010,17999/


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I really wish I hadn't read that :rain


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

My old mentor would kill me if he knew I wasn't running a successful business by now.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I had the most awesome dream last night  It's given me great confidence. I wished it was real.


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

I spent years learning how to speak only to realize I must learn to shut up.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hurry up dryer. You're eating my time. >:-(


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is Breyer's Heavenly Hash ice cream in my freezer.

Someone help me be strong.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> There is Breyer's Heavenly Hash ice cream in my freezer.
> 
> Someone help me be strong.


That sounds like something you might find at a medical marijuana dispensary. Mmm....

Oh, I'm not helping, am I?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I want this guitar sooooo bad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

all the bad bills come tomorrow at the same time. I feel like a money holder, just passing it from one hand to the other without ever having any left for me.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm feeling very blue today........blue shirt, blue pants :teeth

ah, that was awful. sorry guys but that _was_ my random thought


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Nothin cheers ya up like a nice punnet of Fresh Strawberries. Bleddy lovely.


:yes


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Will I ever feel sufficient with myself?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> 95F/34c in early September!
> 
> It is only supposed to get up to 75F/24c Saturday - I am still going to the beach.


 There's been a cool down here on the west coast, which is nice. It was up to triple digits. Maybe it'll heat up just for the weekend, to hit the beach!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> 95F/34c in early September!
> 
> It is only supposed to get up to 75F/24c Saturday - I am still going to the beach.


That's it--I'm going to the beach!



introvert33 said:


> I'm feeling very blue today........blue shirt, blue pants :teeth
> 
> ah, that was awful. sorry guys but that _was_ my random thought


Hee hee, you got me there.

Random thought--when am I going to stop listening & believing all those thoughts running around up there? It's like being at a loud crowded party sometimes with no one making sense, ('cause they're inebriated) that's how thoughts are.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Therapy is hard :bash:fall.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

unlikeable tipsy


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

September. Finally. :yes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> September. Finally. :yes


Ack, it's getting closer. :afr Yo, you who's already passed this point. Tell me that it's okay and the world isn't going to come to a crashing halt.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Ack, it's getting closer. :afr Yo, you who's already passed this point. Tell me that it's okay and the world isn't going to come to a crashing halt.


Sadly no. It looks like August 31st has turned into September 1st in regular fashion, much like scientists have been predicting.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

this is the second airbed that i've poked a hole in!! :bash


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hungry hungry hungry.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hungry hungry hungry.


Also


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Bit my lip earlier in the day and now wounded my mouth after biting into a hidden bit of bone. I guess I should should be spoon fed liquified meals from now on. Rubber spoon just to make sure I don't harm myself with that too.

----

Balls! There is no fun to be had.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Bit my lip earlier in the day and now wounded my mouth after biting into a hidden bit of bone. I guess I should should be spoon fed liquified meals from now on. Rubber spoon just to make sure I don't harm myself with that too.


I hate when that happens. I bit my tongue earlier while I was sleeping.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

How is it that ironing boards are so expensive?

I wonder if I could iron things on my ceramic tile or if that's a bad idea.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Where are dumb rich people when you really need them huh?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

pita said:


> How is it that ironing boards are so expensive?
> 
> I wonder if I could iron things on my ceramic tile or if that's a bad idea.


You can use a towel on the kitchen table or any other hard flat surface.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Major "Oh ****" at work.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

When truth be told I miss you.
When truth be told I'm lying.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! There's a harley davidson shop opening up near where i live! I almost had a heart attack when i saw it 

I also tried on this amazing dress which is £150 and you get it made to measure, going back saturday and will probably buy it. It made me look super skinny and my *** looked great in it 

I'm also sad that my parents are selling the hot tub  And also worried about another decision they're about to make, but it 'should' be ok :|

And i got my student finance forms done, just need to send it off, and cashed in my£130 cheque from apple 

Now I'm gonna take a nap!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

So much pain. No good drugs. ****.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I also tried on this amazing dress which is £150 and you get it made to measure, going back saturday and will probably buy it. It made me look super skinny and my *** looked great in it


aye, i think I tried on that same dress last week, but it made me boobs look tiny and me bum look big.

Maybe us irish lads just aint got the right build fer a nice dress.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

So they marked it down because it has the rub of the Irish in it? Those people are crazy [dumb]..















I'd have marked it up Dub. And hung it outside to erm air it out :b.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't know what I'm doing but I'm doing it.

Oh, and this was cute.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

^impressive


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Come on baby take a ride with me


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate the dentist!
She got flouride all over my shirt and face! I coulda sworn she did it on purpose.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ShyFX said:


> I don't know what I'm doing but I'm doing it.
> 
> Oh, and this was cute.


 :clap :clap


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

A little bit of resolve, is what I need now
pin me down, show me how


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The count down begins - :afr :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Dodge, duck, dip, dive and...... dodge

Also my beardage is getting itchy.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm invincible! I need not what I don't need. I run on peace and love and emit despair and gloom.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

endorphins are my friend.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I knew 100,000 people...I'd ask them all for 25 cents. I should hang out by a pay-phone in a major city, dressed like a bum, and ask people for a quarter to call my mom.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cleary said:


> I don't feel like starting a new thread but why has Stilla been permabanned?


She chose to be. (Status is now changed)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> She chose to be. (Status is now changed)


Awe. She seemed nice.

My random thought: I want my friend to be happy.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I feel pretty numb today but I smell really good


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Today was a huuuuuge SA day at work. 

Sending mass emails to douzens of people. Knocking on random lab doors asking to borrow equipment from people I don't know. Dealing with the payroll lady, who instills her own personal brand of hell in all she sees.

I need a nap.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Today was a huuuuuge SA day at work.
> 
> Sending mass emails to douzens of people. Knocking on random lab doors asking to borrow equipment from people I don't know. Dealing with the payroll lady, who instills her own personal brand of hell in all she sees.
> 
> I need a nap.


But you are still alive!! Success!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Thanks 

Evil payroll lady somehow found a way to dock 6$ from my biweekly pay just for talking to her.

So I am indeed still alive, just marginally poorer.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I always get distracted when I'm doing work on the computer
-sigh- I end up here


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

EmptyRoom said:


> I always get distracted when I'm doing work on the computer
> -sigh- I end up here


Story of my life :roll lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeahhhh, they've come to snuff the roosterrrrr, awww yeahhhh.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mmmmmmm Haagen Dazs


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't wanna wake up for work tomorrow.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have nothing to do tonight.

Might as well read some porn.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I have nothing to do tonight.
> 
> Might as well read some porn.


read porn?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Yes. Eroticaaaaa.

As an aside, I think I have finally found a youtube video where I can devote my entire life to it's teachings.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, I'm more screwed up than I thought.
It shouldn't matter anyway, I was never "normal"
I guess I was meant to have all these disorders :roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have to cook dinner tonight for 3 people. Oh god, may god have mercy on their souls.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just got randomly pulled over by a policewoman. She asked my name so I told her. Then I asked her if I should be worried. She laughed and said no, it's okay, goodnight. Then she took off. I haven't shaved in a while, and it was 1:30am so maybe that's why.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need to do the dishes and feed Moe but I want to sleep. :b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i love him .......alot.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

So I just noticed I had my shirt on inside-out all day... Good thing I don't go anywhere, that would be embarrassing...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I just got randomly pulled over by a policewoman. She asked my name so I told her. Then I asked her if I should be worried. She laughed and said no, it's okay, goodnight. Then she took off. I haven't shaved in a while, and it was 1:30am so maybe that's why.


its a known fact that women cant resist bearded men, maybe she was just trying to get a closer look


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> its a known fact that women cant resist bearded men, maybe she was just trying to get a closer look


Troof, dude.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Her real name is Mia, and according to what I have been told (although I cannot entirely trust the words) the account for sara01 was created because she felt self conscious about showing the 'real her' to others. The mods found that she had duplicate accounts and then deleted the real one (although once again I am also not 100% trusting of this piece of information.) The truth is, how can I be expected to trust anything I'm told now? 

Anyway, I agree 100%, it's just messed up, especially on the thought that somebody was getting praise for photo's that weren't even of them, I mean, what could anybody possibly get out of that?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! There's a harley davidson shop opening up near where i live! I almost had a heart attack when i saw it


Damn you lucky cookie!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

When am I going to stop being content living like this?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My avatar trumps every other one I've had so far.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yes... yes it does! :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> My avatar trumps every other one I've had so far.


hahahaha hawtness


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I need to do something to break out of my usual habits and patterns, but I don't know what, or how. I feel so paralyzed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Her real name is Mia, and according to what I have been told (although I cannot entirely trust the words) the account for sara01 was created because she felt self conscious about showing the 'real her' to others. The mods found that she had duplicate accounts and then deleted the real one (although once again I am also not 100% trusting of this piece of information.) The truth is, how can I be expected to trust anything I'm told now?
> 
> Anyway, I agree 100%, it's just messed up, especially on the thought that somebody was getting praise for photo's that weren't even of them, I mean, what could anybody possibly get out of that?


It's understandable if you've went your whole life with no one ever complimenting you. Maybe she associated herself with this new account. I feel for her. If that is all true, let's try not to judge her and what loneliness can do to someone's psyche.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I have nothing to do tonight.
> 
> Might as well read some porn.


:lol This reminds me of when I had dial-up internet and videos weren't a real possibility...:afr:teeth


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't understand you, at all..


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, so that's what happened?? I'm kind of paranoid now. :afr


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've spent the whole of yesterday hiking with a bunch of Americans in the mountains. It was scorching hot. I'm still recovering from the burns.:roll

Also, it felt good to speak English again for a change (I'm more comfortable speaking English).


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Just saw this in the bread of my cheese sandwich:










(By the way I used way too much cheese and it was fantastic.)


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm suddenly very, very bored.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Err...I'm cured? :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a nap, but I want to go outside and relax, too.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh...


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I complain too much on here. That, and I give too much information, information that no one cares about. :sigh



asdlkm said:


> Just saw this in the bread of my cheese sandwich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great haha.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm listening to a Beck playlist while doing data entry (type numbers repetively at the speed of light) in the computer lab and I was listening to this song






but the ending is so crazy and unexpected oh my god. I completely lost my train of thought and tried to hold in my laughter. I'm in tearsss.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I think I complain too much on here. That, and I give too much information, information that no one cares about. :sigh


SAS cares :group


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Weird. Not 1 telemarketer called here today. Normally when I'm sleeping the day away, I get woken up every hour or so by a call from a 1-800 number.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in a halfway decent mood today, not gonna say which half though. :kma


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know why I have to take life so seriously. Why do I need to analyze everything and understand it all and overthink and stress over everything instead of just living. I'm so tired of my brain. I need to learn to not try to solve the world's problems. I need to smile more and talk less. I feel like a ranting sleep deprived moron. 


What a long day. Thank goodness for this beer. It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^Ditto on the beer 


I almost got into a fight at work today. I'm usually a pretty patient person in regards to dealing with people who get on my nerves/suck at their job. But today was the wrong day for someone to **** with me. Putting that jackass in his place felt pretty good.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All you need in this life is ignornace and confidence and success is sure."mark twain. looks like im half ways..:duck


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Why is my mouth hurting?! Oh I have rubber bands on! This sucks.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm now confident that I can fit all my belongings into my car with space to spare. I noticed that I had a lot of stuff I never used so I donated a bunch of stuff until I got basically down to essential stuff...lol. Makes it easy to move if I ever wanted to I guess.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I like mountains.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

cookies!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I made a weird noise when saying hello to my brother, then at exact moment, his girlfriend walked in.
My, I'm embarrassed, but I can't help but laugh at myself lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I fell down the stairs yesterday.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

thewall said:


> I fell down the stairs yesterday.


Break anything?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


> I made a weird noise when saying hello to my brother, then at exact moment, his girlfriend walked in.
> My, I'm embarrassed, but I can't help but laugh at myself lol


good attitude!

------------------------------------------------

I applied at a place and found out someone from my high school was a manager there :afr


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Disturbed and Avenged Sevenfold at concert I'm going to this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^have fun!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anyone used itunes 10? how is it? any problems with it?

I've been using itunes 8 and I just updated to itunes 9 yesterday. but now I can't sync my ipod. :stu


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

the cheat said:


> It's understandable if you've went your whole life with no one ever complimenting you. Maybe she associated herself with this new account. I feel for her. If that is all true, let's try not to judge her and what loneliness can do to someone's psyche.


Yeah, although I am pretty biased after how she lied to me man. I suppose I can understand but unfortunately I am in no position to offer any empathy in this case, but that's just me and how I was affected in this situation.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I would feel the same in your situation.

I had the best dream ever last night. Somehow I rewrote Book 7 of HP. I put a lot of sex in it. A _lot_.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cleary said:


> Has anyone used itunes 10? how is it? any problems with it?
> 
> I've been using itunes 8 and I just updated to itunes 9 yesterday. but now I can't sync my ipod. :stu


Yep, turns out some ipods are incompatible with the new software - something Apple could care less about. http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2151907&tstart=0

Hopefully this link will help: http://www.fixya.com/support/t191505-ipod_sync_itunes

You'll have to update the ipod software too.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2015890_update-ipod-software.html

You can also do this through "disk mode." http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1363?viewlocale=en_US

I managed to fix my brother's ipod by changing the drive, then updating the software through disk mode. And that was also after resetting it several times!

Good luck!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I just realized the word 'rapist' can be taken from 'therapist'. :O


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nvm it was the chicken.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

mind_games said:


> My appetite is gone.


Gone? Like it just disappeared? No one saw it or anything? That's a little disturbing. Hope you find it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^I would feel the same in your situation.
> 
> I had the best dream ever last night. Somehow I rewrote Book 7 of HP. I put a lot of sex in it. A _lot_.


This does not surprise me at all. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> Gone? Like it just disappeared? No one saw it or anything? That's a little disturbing. Hope you find it.


The new chicken took it. :O But we're back to the old chicken and everything is back to normal.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> This does not surprise me at all. :b


It was grand. If they were young, moderately attractive, or a character played by Alan Rickman they were making out with someone. Mmm.

I suppose I should add a random thought. I was worried work would be awful today SA wise because I was doing a procedure for the first time but it went relatively okay yay.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm so glad I live where I do.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Manipulation is the magic word.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

In the last few weeks I've had more fun than in the past 8 years put together. 

I knew I've made the correct decision...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cheese Quavers. nuff said


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Cheese Quavers. nuff said


Oh, I just saw your signature. Haha. xD


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank god it's friday!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I know, it's only rock and roll, but I like it!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

hmmmmmm
****ing seek ads annoying me at 5am.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

is it wrong that i was laughing the whole time I was reading that post? i wonder if I shared at with another member, if they'd laugh too, or of they'd think I was a bad person:b


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

god, there's just nothing going on right now is there, where us evrybody? I guess 4: is dead hour?-What do I know, I'm usually watching Graham Norton at this time


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is strange. :/

I need to stay away from you, I don't want to but i think i have to.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> All you need in this life is ignornace and confidence and success is sure."mark twain. looks like im half ways..:duck


Hee hee. There's some truth to that, Mark Twain. Ignore the bumps, grow a thick skin, have some self-reliance & courage and you're good to go.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Mom bought a case of Coca-Cola! :yay The case contains 24 cans of ecstasy. I'm a coke addict! :lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't talk to or see you anymore, sorry. And you have no idea I'm talking about you, maybe it's for the best. 

------

Jerri, I miss you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get here already.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Coffee coffee need need.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Gonna get drunk and play guitar. Oh yes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So kids and hide your wife, hide your kids and hide your wife.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Gonna get drunk and play guitar. Oh yes.


Is it just me or have you not been here much lately? Hmmmmm?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I've been around. I just haven't been posting as much being the ninja that I am.

*strokes beard*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> ^ I've been around. I just haven't been posting as much being the ninja that I am.
> 
> *strokes beard*


Whatwhat your beard grew back!? Can I stroke it too?


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> My Mom bought a case of Coca-Cola! :yay The case contains 24 cans of ecstasy. I'm a coke addict! :lol


I hope you are entering those coke codes for prizes


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

winner...Todd Bodine
suck it Kyle Busch


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

That nap was a bad idea


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishk said:


> winner...todd bodine
> suck it kyle busch


+10000000000


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^

every time Kyle Busch loses, an angel gets it's wings. Or something like that...


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

why are most lefty/liberal women so manly looking? and most lefty/liberal men so girly looking?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've run out of Zoloft. D:


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Whatwhat your beard grew back!? Can I stroke it too?


Kinky... but I'll allow it.



strawberryjulius said:


> I've run out of Zoloft. D:


You can have mine. I just refilled a prescription but I decided to go off it again. Withdrawal time. Wheeeeee.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

This douche on the road was throwing his hands around in a fit just because I was waiting for a pedestrian to cross when they had the right of way, so after we turned I cut him off and as he roared by me cussing me out I gave him the finger twice and smiled. It was priceless.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The way I see if, as of now, nothing I type can be fully _understood_ in typed words, _expressed_ in typed words, or taken seriously in typed words.

So I'm not going to type any more words tonight.

I finished my beer, finished my vodka, and I'm downing another beer in hopes to sleep tonight.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Dear Maple Leafs,

Please don't suck this year. Please? Eh, you're gonna suck anyway. Nevermind.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is always a phrase that sends chills down the spines of workers of a certain profession. For firemen, it's "reported arson". For paramedics, it's "four car pileup". For me, it's "Frog Epidemic".

I heard these words today, around 4pm. It's officially a crisis. All my frogs are sick. Some are losing weight rapidly. Some have stopped eating. Some, I kid you not, have inflammed red butts. Is it contagious? We don't know. It it curable? We don't know. 

I just spent four straight hours of overtime examining my frogs. Cataloguing their symptoms. Comparing their weights. Tracking their antibiotic doses. Grouping them into new cages based on how red their butts were. Any time I look up my eyes somehow see green spots.

It has been quite a day in the frog warden world.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist, good luck to you and your red-butted frogs. 

Yeah I'm typing more words. Sue me.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn you Taylor Lautner. There was that thread made about how much he sucks, and I agreed. I couldn't stand this guy. But after the thread, I saw Twilight was on tv, so I decided to check it out for kicks. It was almost not too bad, and this Taylor guy cut his hair short and had his shirt off while getting wet in the rain, or maybe he was just sweaty, but it was quite pleasing on the eyes. Still not a fan though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Dear Maple Leafs,
> 
> Please don't suck this year. Please? Eh, you're gonna suck anyway. Nevermind.


Don't worry, if they do suck, they'll end up with a high dra...oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> Damn you Taylor Lautner. There was that thread made about how much he sucks, and I agreed. I couldn't stand this guy. But after the thread, I saw Twilight was on tv, so I decided to check it out for kicks. It was almost not too bad, and this Taylor guy cut his hair short and had his shirt off while getting wet in the rain, or maybe he was just sweaty, but it was quite pleasing on the eyes. Still not a fan though.


:lol


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I love you, baby. I miss you. It would be so sweet if we could hug right now...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah im definitely an internet addict, i need to break the habit.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

What can I do about this splitting headache? That Aspirin certainly didn't help.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap despite the anxiety this evening and now it is 4am and I should be in bed.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

i cannot sleep even though i am tired. the windows are open which means my allergies are bleh. my eyes are itchy. my nose is stuffy. but it is so nice outside.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I know the feeling :time.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^I know the feeling :time.


and you live in the eastern time zone. it is "only" 3:15 here. :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

That is all.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> That is all.


That aint enough detail. Explain yerself young lady.


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

What should i wear tomorrow.. hmmm :roll


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder how successful I'll be tomorrow.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh **** not again :\


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think maybe I like the smell of ear wax. :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Time to attempt sleep.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm cautiously optimistic about my chances. Who am I kidding...I'm dreaming right now. Time to go sleep.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^You have every reason to be optimistic about your chances :yes.

My RT: This family is selling furry little puppies near the street in a parking lot that I can see from my window. I'm resisting the urge to go look b/c I know I won't walk away without one. I hope they go quick!!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

busybusybusybusy


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I have $13 in my wallet. and I live walking distance from a grocery store. What should I buy?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweeeeeet.



> I have $13 in my wallet. and I live walking distance from a grocery store. What should I buy?


I need moar coffee plox. :hyper


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Doesn't it seem a little messed up to have pets? Or am I just trippin' balls?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Why is it messed up to have pets? I believe that some people shouldn't have them, but they definitely give me a lot of comfort. I live alone, and I would be much lonelier if I didn't have them to come home to.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

^ I have pets too. It just seems like they would rather be free. The only argument to have them seems to be for our own amusement, which is a little selfish.

Again, I have pets myself that I don't plan on getting rid of. I'm just in a weird state of mind right now from some medication I'm on. Thinking too much.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^I feel that way about exotic animals. But, my small dogs wouldn't make it in the wild...lol. They may think they want to be free, but they're in for a huge reality check :lol. 

I understand the medication having a strange effect since I've been in that weird state of mind since I changed it up a month ago! Your animals are probably really content with you...leave them be...haha .


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ma questa cosa stupido de idiota!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I guess right now isn't a good time to say i told you so? 

I told you so.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wowwy Zowwy!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I forgot how much I love Missy Higgins


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Wowwy Zowwy!


My nose makes that sounds sometimes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i think it's starting to look better everyday  here's to hoping that it keeps it up...!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slow down and let me kill you! :wife

(It's ok I'm playing a video game )


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

(To those of you who know me: No, I'm in no way depressed, upset, or sad. I just think its an amazing song :yes)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm back home... feeling like a spoiled child again.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Perfectionist, good luck to you and your red-butted frogs.


Thanks, from my red-butted frogs to you.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I could have easily went and bought that sticker for my licence plate this morning, but noooooooooooooo, I didn't.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh apparantly I'm an alcoholic now. Which is interesting coz i only drink 2 days per week.

I've put up with enough of her hurtful comments. 

i reminded her that an alcoholic drinks more than 2 days per week. I also told her that I'm grateful fer her crappy lack of support over the last 7 years. 
I asked her had i been a good boyfriend and she said yes. And then she cried.
I'm walkin away knowing that i did nothin wrong.
For the first time in ages she seemed to realise how much I've done for her. 
Broke me heart to walk away, but she knows now that I aint a doormat anymore.

Bye.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I sure can be a self-righteous *** sometimes. Running out of meds a day early means a trip to the liquor store...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I aint a doormat anymore.
> 
> Bye.


:squeeze


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Oh apparantly I'm an alcoholic now. Which is interesting coz i only drink 2 days per week.
> 
> I've put up with enough of her hurtful comments.
> 
> ...


Good on you son!

Your mummy loves you :b


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Good job Dub16, I know how hard that can be. Good luck.

-----

Time flies by when you're on these muscle relaxers. It's weird, but I like it. I don't feel bored all the time like usual.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, aw Indi and Soda... thanks both of yee.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

shale said:


> Good job Dub16, I know how hard that can be. Good luck.
> 
> -----
> 
> Time flies by when you're on these muscle relaxers. It's weird, but I like it. I don't feel bored all the time like usual.


cheers shale!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Someone tell me why I feel so sad right now!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Oh apparantly I'm an alcoholic now. Which is interesting coz i only drink 2 days per week.
> 
> I've put up with enough of her hurtful comments.
> 
> ...


:squeeze


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Don't worry, if they do suck, they'll end up with a high dra...oh wait, nevermind.


:lol It hurts so much that I just have to laugh it off.

-----

I need a drrrrrrrrrink.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like I don't belong here, even though this place speaks for me.
I still feel like an alien amongst humans.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Goin to a blues club downtown .


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Oh apparantly I'm an alcoholic now. Which is interesting coz i only drink 2 days per week.
> 
> I've put up with enough of her hurtful comments.
> 
> ...


:hug:kiss


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"Never accept gay marriages. A simple solution for gay people, the Lesbians can find a feminane male, such as a gay man. And gay man can find a masculine female such as a lesbian. The problem is solved and no more confusion."

Yeah, I made the mistake of reading the comments on a news article about same-sex marriage. x_x


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, one more funny until I shoot someone.

"Menstruation is a mystery to me biologically, for instance, as is breast-feeding."

o.0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just pulled two splinters out of the bottom of my foot - they have been there since yesterday.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Never accept gay marriages. A simple solution for gay people, the Lesbians can find a feminane male, such as a gay man. And gay man can find a masculine female such as a lesbian. The problem is solved and no more confusion."


rofl, you just gotta laugh at their logic berry.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I enjoy cleaning my cat's ears way too much.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Never accept gay marriages. A simple solution for gay people, the Lesbians can find a feminane male, such as a gay man. And gay man can find a masculine female such as a lesbian. The problem is solved and no more confusion."
> 
> Yeah, I made the mistake of reading the comments on a news article about same-sex marriage. x_x


Just imagine. Someone is walking around thinking they have THE PERFECT SOLUTION!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Our microwave is broken.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought a Magic Eraser.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I bought a Magic Eraser.


You must post a picture.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Period. . . . . .


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I spent my entire day watching Disney movies and painting my nails.

I feel grossly girly and romantic. Why does no man I know have a magic carpet? I would totally live in an enchanted castle. Someone snap me out of this. I need to watch Grindhouse or something.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> .. Someone snap me out of this..


<slaps Perfectionist with a red-butted frog>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I bought a Magic Eraser.





Just Lurking said:


> You must post a picture.





nightrain said:


> Did you not have a cow you could have traded for this "magic" eraser?










I erased the cow! :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mind_games said:


> <slaps Perfectionist with a red-butted frog>


Hahaha. That just makes me feel like I am at work.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

You know you're slowly turning into a man when you start sprouting out chest hairs.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

gosh i'm obtuse. no, not naive. obtuse.. clueless.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I could go to bed now, but it's not even 4:00 yet.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

That dinner discussion could not get more sexually descriptive...
wine has worn off and it's sinking in...
did we really just discuss that...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I will resent you always. I know what you are. Go have your perfect life and know the misery in your wake of the one you used and traded for your happiness. Live with it always.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> rofl, you just gotta laugh at their logic berry.


In that case, put on a wig (or Ospi, since I have a massive crush on _him_) and I'm sure it'll work out fine for us.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Uhh....that was a really weird dream...lol.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> In that case, put on a wig (or Ospi, since I have a massive crush on _him_) and I'm sure it'll work out fine for us.


hey hey I'm not gonna be a third wheel on this aussie affair. :tiptoe...:door


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Paratroopers. Hm.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't wanna go to school, I don't need no education
I don't wanna be like you, I don't wanna save the nation


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Never accept gay marriages. A simple solution for gay people, the Lesbians can find a feminane male, such as a gay man. And gay man can find a masculine female such as a lesbian. The problem is solved and no more confusion."
> 
> Yeah, I made the mistake of reading the comments on a news article about same-sex marriage. x_x


hahahaha, lmao

thats the funniest thing I've read since I got a copy of my "house rules" in me new apartment.

Rule number 8 : "You may not possess a pet animal in these premises, especially an animal which makes a noise such as a dog"

Rule number 12 : "If you have a pet animal, such as a dog then it must not be heard to be barking after 10pm as this will inconvenience your neighbours"

hahahaha, I cried when i read that! :teeth :yes


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i have the best friend in the world<3


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Was told today I put on weight by someone who has seen me maybe 4times then she said no I think It's muscle - slap!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ive been up since about 8pm yesterday, its now 4pm i feel like ****. Time to sleep


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Today I have to go out into the world, by myself, to a place I've never been. Ahhhhhhhhhhh! :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> I really like someone who i think likes someone else.I think i love them and it hurts.Why am i stuck?I feel like i'm rotting away.


So YOU ar the one who has been stalking me.

PS - how much did those binoculars cost?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to lie down for a few minutes and then go to my beach :lol.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am going to lie down for a few minutes and then go to my beach :lol.


Can I come?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

you gotta get out of it...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When college starts I am not coming here as often as I have been..........nooooooo way!!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel sick :/


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Guyanese Shamwow:






My mind is blown.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

what is WRONG with people? why do they have to make EVERYTHING into a big social event? i just want to live a quiet life. maybe i just don't like people enough.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

**** sake! why have you all gotta be so weird! I dont know how much i can take of this.

Oh wells, i'll feel better eventually.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I may _finally_ be on the verge of having a halfway decent personality.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Finally, i went out and bought groceries...bout time!

No more starving because of you, anxiety.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> **** sake! why have you all gotta be so weird! I dont know how much i can take of this.
> 
> Oh wells, i'll feel better eventually.


aw Indi. I got that impression off ya in chat too. I dont know whats bothering you, but you're such a nice person. I hope ya dont let others drag you down hun. You're better than that! :yes


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

God I hate it when I kill a thread. Why won't anymore people respond?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Worst hangover EVER. Drank half a 40ouncer of rum and learned not to play a drinking game where if you laugh.. you have to drink. Also didn't know how I got in my tent when I woke up, my sisters BF told me he had to walk me to my tent in which I just fell in and when he came to check on me 30 mins after, I was still laying in the same spot! When I woke up, my nose was running and had no kleenex, so I had to get up, ask my sister for the keys(doors weren't locked anyways). After blowing my nose, I felt real sick and knew that I was going to puke, which is good because you usually feel better after you do. Once I did, I didn't feel any better at all and from then on every time I had a bottle of water, I ended up puking a few minutes later. I had to drink though because I felt so dehydrated, so I puked at least 8/9 times today. Before we left, I had to use the bathroom and was hoping I could finish before puking, but low and behold, I puked while peeing! That has never happened to me before, but made me left afterward. Still felt like crap on the way home, but we stopped at McDonalds for mcflurries, felt a little better after having that.


----------



## Mathilda (Dec 30, 2008)

my back hurts

and gosh i havent been here in a while


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mulch the small bushes next to my deck, but my neighbors may be outside...with GUESTS :hide.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been saying holy **** a lot lately.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Typical Guy said:


> God I hate it when I kill a thread. Why won't anymore people respond?


Which thread are you referring to?



MindOverMood said:


> Worst hangover EVER. Drank half a 40ouncer of rum and learned not to play a drinking game where if you laugh.. you have to drink. Also didn't know how I got in my tent when I woke up, my sisters BF told me he had to walk me to my tent in which I just fell in and when he came to check on me 30 mins after, I was still laying in the same spot! When I woke up, my nose was running and had no kleenex, so I had to get up, ask my sister for the keys(doors weren't locked anyways). After blowing my nose, I felt real sick and knew that I was going to puke, which is good because you usually feel better after you do. Once I did, I didn't feel any better at all and from then on every time I had a bottle of water, I ended up puking a few minutes later. I had to drink though because I felt so dehydrated, so I puked at least 8/9 times today. Before we left, I had to use the bathroom and was hoping I could finish before puking, but low and behold, I puked while peeing! That has never happened to me before, but made me left afterward. Still felt like crap on the way home, but we stopped at McDonalds for mcflurries, felt a little better after having that.


Wow, what a mess :lol. Those drinking games are bad news...haha.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha you're KIDDING! LMFAO

How expected. I really pity you. And you too, lmfao. Good luck!

ahahahahahahahhahaahhahahahaahahhahhahaahha :lol:lol:lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My shampoo bottle is upside down and it reads "oodweys"

My mind is blown.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Why Cranium? Why??? That game is like my ultimate social anxiety nightmare. Having to act on the spot or be the first to guess things outloud or sing a song. Where's the love for Monopoly or Pictionary or any game but Cranium.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Which thread are you referring to?.


Oh, just a few threads in S&C and some other thread that I don't even remember. It just seems that I'm often the last one to post in a thread and it makes me feel kind of awkward.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, I hope this doesn't end up awkward. x_x


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm all sorts of tired and feeling kind of down. I'm not sure why a night out can leave me feeling vacant.

and I don't know why I can't take long breaks from here. It seems no matter how much time I spend with friends, I still need a place like this to just let go of some thoughts.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh my, what a retarded night...:no


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

102 minutes that changed the world- most brilliant documentary ever. It's on 9/11, it's on Canadian television right now, I recommend people check it out.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm always having nightmares. the most recent one is where I witness a guy trying to get a tattoo using a sewing machine and the needle hits his skin one at a time and it's extremely excruciating, and then he ends up with stitches in his skin all over his arm and face with pink needle thread from the sewing machine.. not to mention he wanted it too... weeeiiirrrd.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Update to post #42127:

lmfaooooooooooooo ahahaahahahahahahahahahahhahhahahaahahhaahahaahahah

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah bbbbbbbbbbbbahahahahahahahahahahah XD :lol
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1545182-post42127.html


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

peanut butter rabbits


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm watching Braveheart tonight. Maybe overacting men in skirts bludgeoning eachother to death will cheer me up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I should destroy my computer, cancel my internet package, and buy a nice comfy chair by the window, a life-time supply of some whiskey, ice, and a nice glass.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I should destroy my computer, cancel my internet package, and buy a nice comfy chair by the window, a life-time supply of some whiskey, ice, and a nice glass.


Can I come too? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> My shampoo bottle is upside down and it reads "oodweys"
> 
> My mind is blown.


I spent some time wondering why it says syewdoo on your shampoo bottle :doh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Flirty mood..not good. Bad bad bad.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I keep forgetting to invent the mugthermometer.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to start "Fat Gym," where each exercise is designed to make you gain weight. The first one is doughnut curls -- instead of curling with weights, a doughnut is placed on each end of the bar and you take a bite with every curl.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Alice Cooper, the Villain of Rock and Roll. Frickin' legendary.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Your courage astounds me. I believe in you. :boogie


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaand there goes my table lamp, the only working light in my room.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's talk about sex baby, let's talk about YOU and ME, let's talk abouttttt sex!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

stop thinking and just draw!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

So.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Poor Tai, came home from the vet and passed out in the corner, fighting off an infection from a bite wound, he looks so pitiful limping around. :cry


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Great...not so great..depressed...happy...sad...the roller coaster never ends.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's chilly tonight. I'm actually wearing a sweatshirt and socks. I love it.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

anonymid said:


> It's chilly tonight. I'm actually wearing a sweatshirt and socks. I love it.


Lol same I've got my emo hoodie on and a huge blanket


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A skeleton I drew might be part of the cover art for the new 13 & God album.







I got an email back today that said to look for it in the folds of the new album, but I'm not sure if that gets sent to everyone who sent a skeleton or not. lol My name and the day was mentioned, so I don't think it was just a staple reply. I'm excited. =D


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bloody hell, the process of purchasing this car is about 1000x more complicated than I imagined.

Gosh darnitt.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

stuck. lost. need to move. need the ocean. fresh air. a beer and the beach. 

why is it all so complicated?

why do the answers hide so well?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I hope it's the one in your avatar Ospi 

I went to Red Robins tonight. I had 6 freckled lemonades. I do not feel good. Do not feel good at all.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I always forget how nice it feels to go for a long walk.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I hope it's the one in your avatar Ospi


I can has 2.5million????!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

hmmmm, I just checked and NO i did not win the lottery. What a crappy weekend!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

postman postman postman please come Mr postman


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Nobody [email protected]#$ move or the trashcan gets it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

kind of a crummy day really.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> postman postman postman please come Mr postman


Are you waitin on a delivery? Or do you just really like talking to postmen? :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

That cereal tastes good, but it's too sweet. Perhaps some coffee will cut some of that. Mleh!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think I have it all figured out. Time to get my money right.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Last week my cousin's cousins mum was ill, i think she must've died judging by the conversation my parents just had. I feel really bad  She wasn't that old either.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just remembered the present my friend bought me for my 18th birthday. A dartboard with my teachers face on, best present ever!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sitting outside on my deck with a cup of coffee sounds good right about now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The tags for this thread get more interesting everyday! :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i want today to be over already...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know how I'm supposed to get through my last year of school. My attention span and concentration have never been this bad.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

6am. Time for sleep? Apparently the answer is still no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You're SIXTEEN hours ahead of me? WOW!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> The tags for this thread get more interesting everyday! :lol


I was going to add another but it says this thread is at it's maximum limit


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

School wasn't too bad!The people were slightly annoying..but not too bad,not too bad


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"It's a funny thing about comin' home. Looks the same, smells the same, feels the same. You'll realize what's changed is you."


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

This is by far the coolest heels i got....only 2 bucks!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Watching a movie about a sociopath the night before does _not _put me in a good mood the next day. .


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

hahahahahah


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> hahahahahah


The sad thing is, this mashup is better than 90% of the similar type of music played on the radio every day xD


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I got to stay in contact with someone very special to me, over the phone at the weekend . Can't wait to go up and see this special someone soon


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I miss you


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Every other word out of my tutor's mouth is ****, and I love it.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Who decided the Jonas Brothers could _sing_?! They sound like hormonal teenage boys.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

OregonMommy said:


> Who decided the Jonas Brothers could _sing_?! They sound like hormonal teenage boys.


You don't need singing talent to be a musician these days. :b
You need a certain look, some song-writers, and some marketing guru's for a record company that targets teenage girls.
All of those things=$$$.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Wish I could drink.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

the cheat said:


> You don't need singing talent to be a musician these days. :b
> You need a certain look, some song-writers, and some marketing guru's for a record company that targets teenage girls.
> All of those things=$$$.


Ugh! It's not how it used to be. I noticed all of the pre-teen shows, nearly all of the main actors now have recordings. They are usually attractive young people and you know they can't all sing! :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes I go on site specifically for this thread


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

OregonMommy said:


> Ugh! It's not how it used to be. I noticed all of the pre-teen shows, nearly all of the main actors now have recordings. They are usually attractive young people and you know they can't all sing! :b


^Truth


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:huh:um:blank:bash:sigh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

wooohooo! finally getting my site to load pages properly again after changing the DBAL, adding path aliases with a front controller, and abstracting my template class to handle different templating types. The only sad part was it took most of my extended weekend. Not like I had anything planned though.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

OregonMommy said:


> Who decided the Jonas Brothers could _sing_?! They sound like hormonal teenage boys.


The same people who decided Angelina Jolie was hot and that George W. Bush should be president...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> The same people who decided Angelina Jolie was hot and that George W. Bush should be president...


so the american public? explains a lot


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I keep allowing myself to get caught up in the crags, but it's time for me to go it alone. I will face it alone and I will learn to be happy within myself.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

matty said:


> so the american public? explains a lot


:lol teheh


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I miss you! Please come back


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I need music. I'm sick of listening to the same songs over and over. It makes them not so good.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I need music. I'm sick of listening to the same songs over and over. It makes them not so good.


Interesting, I'll try and hook you up:no


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm never going to be able to sleep tonight. Can it just be morning already?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

huh said:


> wooohooo! finally getting my site to load pages properly again after changing the DBAL, adding path aliases with a front controller, and abstracting my template class to handle different templating types. The only sad part was it took most of my extended weekend. Not like I had anything planned though.


I love it when you talk computer crap. :mushy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I need music. I'm sick of listening to the same songs over and over. It makes them not so good.


Believe me, this happens to me ALL THE TIME. Unfortunately I can't find anything new atm so i'm stuck with the same ones :sigh


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hitting the gym at 9pm sounds like an EXCELLENT idea. Brb getting swole.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

must think happy thoughts. must think happy thoughts. must think happy thoughts

:banana


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sda0 said:


> Hitting the gym at 9pm sounds like an EXCELLENT idea. Brb getting swole.


I thought I was getting an idea of what swole meant but meaning #5 totally threw a spanner in the works.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What a bloody insane day at work thus far. If I were a chicken, I would be be charging around the joint without a head.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ewww school tomorrow. I do not know if I can handle a day where I have to interact with beings other than frogs. Ugh, I might actually have to do my hair and put makeup on and stuff. Frogs don't care, but people do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Ewww school tomorrow. I do not know if I can handle a day where I have to interact with beings other than frogs. Ugh, I might actually have to do my hair and put makeup on and stuff. Frogs don't care, but people do.


Well actually, I once heard a conversation between two bull frogs and they were saying pretty nasty things about the shirt this guy was wearing. Frogs are so damn shallow!!

**** I'm talking crap.

Back to workies funz.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't say that! I haven't dressed up this summer at all. My red butted frogs probably think I am such a slob.

Maybe their disgust at my wardrobe is what turned their butts red?


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Love you, babe.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

A lot of my thoughts, recently, have been cases of deja vu. A lot of things that I have not done before, sometimes feel like they actually have been done before. 

I can't provide a technical explanation, but it is what it is


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't want to run now, but I have a lot of nervous energy. Someone take some.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

Om nom nom nom, energy is delicious, I'll need some of that when I study for my Anatomy & Physiology class, haha :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why was my dub4sj<3 tag taken away?  It's totally consensual!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why was my dub4sj<3 tag taken away?  It's totally consensual!


haha! Aye, bring back the tag!!!!! Oh Berry! :cuddle

PS - How is that emoticon s'posed to resemble a 'cuddle'? Looks more like some sorta aggressive head-massage!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate the stars because I'm looking at the same ones as you do, without you.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm, as of this-arvo I am the only one of my group of friends who is single, and yet, I feel no jealousy or sadness about it.

I have absolutely no idea what to make of that, guess my priorities are simply elsewhere for the time being.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, Twitter is actually kind of neat.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I am all sorts of tired mixed with odd adrenaline and anxiety and need to sleep or tomorrow will be all kinds of madness.

It's a good thing the mods _begged_ me to come back to this forum. It would be highly humiliating and degrading if I actually permabanned myself and then realized I wasn't ready to go.

Haha, yeah that would be so lame.. haha. and heaps of embarrassment. ha. haha.

:um


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

What should I Vlog about in my next vid?  Any ideas? :roll


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Never watch Food Inc. unless you already have the resources to become vegan, or if you need to go on a serious diet. :blank:afr


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

irishK said:


> I am all sorts of tired mixed with odd arenaline and anxiety and need to sleep or tomorrow will be all kinds of madness.
> 
> It's a good think the mods _begged_ me to come back to this forum. It would be highly humiliating and degrading if I actually permabanned myself and then realized I wasn't ready to go.
> 
> ...


:squeeze :squeeze

---------

btw that really awesome tag is gone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Uh, no, Baker's Delight, I don't want to work in New Zealand! :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Uh, no, Baker's Delight, I don't want to work in New Zealand! :no


You sure about that :wink


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy ****. :blank


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

uke That's it. I'm going vegan and never looking back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

shale said:


> uke That's it. I'm going vegan and never looking back.


Lol, watched one of those videos did you, they are brutal


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel good.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Am I just meant to go to school, get married, have kids and live in a house / apartment somewhere? Doesn't seem all that interesting...


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Eh, what do you know? :mum


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in prison. I always feared this is how it would turn out for me.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Monday isn't any easier to deal with when its located on a Tuesday.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew gross! Class!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Yep, turns out some ipods are incompatible with the new software - something Apple could care less about. http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2151907&tstart=0
> 
> Hopefully this link will help: http://www.fixya.com/support/t191505-ipod_sync_itunes
> 
> ...


I'm using an 80gb video ipod from 2006. It's the 5th generation, right before they released the 'classic' ipod. 
the ipod software is up to date and I am using itunes 10. I was hoping that itunes 10 would have fixed any of the problems that itunes 9 had.
I put into disk mode but it still won't scrobble. It worked perfectly fine (a little slow at syncing sometimes) when I was on itunes 8. I just might go back to itunes 8 instead.


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn, I hate my looks right now, I'm not wearing make up and just wearing a stupid Pyjama, WHAT IF people would come over my house and see me?! AArgh. But it is comfortable wearing, I should just dont give a damn... :S


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rofl


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

GnR said:


> I'm in prison. I always feared this is how it would turn out for me.


Fo real?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Wow, Twitter is actually kind of neat.


WHOA. Where've you been smurfy?!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A French person cut my hair today - he was really nice!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I'm going to paint my nails black.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Fo real?


Metaphorically, I think..


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Our neighbour was fixing his fence today.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I hope the HR lady didn't see me chuckling.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

On second thought, my homemade hummus is actually pretty disgusting. Too much tahini I think. And it has the consistency of dog poop.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> On second thought, my homemade hummus is actually pretty disgusting. Too much tahini I think. And it has the consistency of dog poop.


Woohoo it's cheeks! As for cooking failures, best I do not go into detail of what I cooked for my housemates the other night xD. This cooking thing is hard.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel like im slowly being abandoned by everyone :/


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm starting to like Justin Bieber :yes


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Fo real?


 Lol, I was clearing land in a prison today. Apparently the inmates have been behaving so well, they deserve a brand new baseball diamond and soccer field. :get


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Woohoo it's cheeks! As for cooking failures, best I do not go into detail of what I cooked for my housemates the other night xD. This cooking thing is hard.


Os! Oh please do...I'm sure you did better...seriously, how can one f up hummus, there's like 3 ingredients lol


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

"If you don't like something change it; if you can't change it, change the way you think about it."


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Audio Secrecy came out today, yay


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

sda0 said:


> WHOA. Where've you been smurfy?!


^Yo hombre, long time no talk anonymously on the internet!

This is probably my favorite commercial of all time:


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like I might be going back to work. I still find it hard to believe!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rawrboy64 said:


> I'm starting to like Justin Bieber :yes














Cheeky said:


> Os! Oh please do...I'm sure you did better...seriously, how can one f up hummus, there's like 3 ingredients lol


Haha well mine was a "risotto" with bacon pieces. Let's just say you could have been eating bacon with sand and still had an equally decent meal xD.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

My life would be boring as mud as a movie, but for me it is one heck of a ride. Yeah, it has its dull moments, but I never know what's going to happen next. And something always happens.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> This is probably my favorite commercial of all time:


Hahaha that was brillaint!

In other news: *INCOHERENT SOUND OF DOOM*. I have to go on a CLASS FIELD TRIP for an entire weekend with a class full of people I DON'T KNOW to a remote inlet on Vancouver Island.

We get to ride a bus together for 5 hours each way. We get to share rooms. We get to share coed showers. We get to spend every second together from Friday afternoon to Sunday night.

An entire weekend! I don't know anyone. This is a huge nightmare.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Yo hombre, long time no talk anonymously on the internet!
> 
> This is probably my favorite commercial of all time:


Oh lordy lord that was the most awesome ad. I would have never seen it if it wasnt for you. Thanks. Makes me want to adopt a pet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woot, 3 of my containers in use over in Afghanistan! Project success!*


*does not condone war


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for over 18 hours!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Here goes the arguments.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I got a hot chocolate for free today simply for being me.

It made my entire month. It made me feel so unbelievably ballin.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


>


It was only a matter of time.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so tired. I want coffee.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wowza, emotional overload, now time for bed, /kisses to all my lovers and stalkees!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Wowza, emotional overload, now time for bed, /kisses to all my lovers and stalkees!


Am I a stalkee or a lover? :b


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ahh,I can't make a decision about what I want to do.So many options and so much I'd like to do.I don't know.I'm just so confused.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

When you order take-away food then its important to NOT be in the shower when the delivery woman arrives. 
T-Shirt hurriedly put on backwards, no time fer under-wear, a zip (that REALLY should have been zipped up) left undone. And soaked to the last. Musta looked like a deranged lunatic by the time I answered the door.
Hmmm.... better swerve that particular take-away fer a wee while me thinks!
I'll be cookin me own food tonight!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dub16 said:


> When you order take-away food then its important to NOT be in the shower when the delivery woman arrives.
> T-Shirt hurriedly put on backwards, no time fer under-wear, a zip (that REALLY should have been zipped up) left undone. And soaked to the last. Musta looked like a deranged lunatic by the time I answered the door.
> Hmmm.... better swerve that particular take-away fer a wee while me thinks!
> I'll be cookin me own food tonight!


Should've just wrapped a towel and answered the door soaking wet. She would understood. I've done it before. I figure that if people want to interrupt my shower then they are lucky I stopped to grab a towel.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> When you order take-away food then its important to NOT be in the shower when the delivery woman arrives.
> T-Shirt hurriedly put on backwards, no time fer under-wear, a zip (that REALLY should have been zipped up) left undone. And soaked to the last. Musta looked like a deranged lunatic by the time I answered the door.
> Hmmm.... better swerve that particular take-away fer a wee while me thinks!
> I'll be cookin me own food tonight!


Should've answered naked...maybe you'd have got it for free. :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

You're such a douchebag, I hope you know that. Yes I'm talking to you.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just wanted to proclaim this to everyone on SAS! :yay :boogie
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/5-presentations-during-this-semester-99914/


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> Should've answered naked...maybe you'd have got it for free. :b


or arrested!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Should've answered naked...maybe you'd have got it for free. :b


speaking from experience are we?


Amocholes said:


> or arrested!


speaking from experience are we?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> I just wanted to proclaim this to everyone on SAS! :yay :boogie
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/5-presentations-during-this-semester-99914/


Congrats! That is a really cool painting too. Amazing how realistic the steam and water droplets are and the woman behind the glass.

Ugh! I stink at presentations. Yep, good job indeed! :clap


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

It's time I start taking care of myself physically. I can't sleep, 1-2 meals a day, no excersize. I'm fallin' apart here.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I just wanted to proclaim this to everyone on SAS! :yay :boogie
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/5-presentations-during-this-semester-99914/





sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Congrats! That is a really cool painting too. Amazing how realistic the steam and water droplets are and the woman behind the glass.
> 
> Ugh! I stink at presentations. Yep, good job indeed! :clap


Thank you so much!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.newsbiscuit.com/2010/08/26/noam-chomsky-to-become-new-x-factor-judge/

^ :lol I thought this was real at first.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope you're OK this morning. I know last night was tough, but you can get through this. You're a strong person and I'm here for you :squeeze


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Toronto is starting to sound like a nice vacation spot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG - I can't believe I just read that....on SAS :fall.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - I can't believe I just read that....on SAS :fall.


omg link!!


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

My older brother purchased football boots earlier on. They are bright yellow.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

betch!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Everything I am, I've fought like hell to be.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

To be or not to be that is the question.

Now what the **** is the answer?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

accepting myself said:


> To be or not to be that is the question.
> 
> Now what the **** is the answer?


Depends if it's to be a frog or something, then not to be would be the answer I think.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - I can't believe I just read that....on SAS :fall.





Indigo Flow said:


> omg link!!


I agree, link please. opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I can't remember what it is now. I don't think I had to take any action so it is still there. :lol


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It feels like the day should be over and it's only late afternoon. I'm exhausted.
I am embarrassed by how quickly I break down emotionally and how weak it makes me feel.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Same here


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I have trouble wrapping my head around this world.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is dedicated to you


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I go from feeling really panicky to laughing at why I was panicky to panicky again - Sunday come already, lets get the major panic attack out of the way and get on with life - Oh dear, someone help me!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

It could have been worse, always wear a seat belt :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> It could have been worse, always wear a seat belt :/


Oh damn, in an accident?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to run


Same here. Gonna do 2 miles tonight. Yourself?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Six. I need to work out some nerves.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Six. I need to work out some nerves.


I'm going to have to up my game. I'll do three 

Hope everything is OK with the nerves.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I need something to look forward to. Come on hockey season.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

Studying for my Anatomy & Physiology class is going to be fun....I'm pretty sure the sarcasm is apparent, haha XD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sda0 said:


> I'm going to have to up my game. I'll do three
> 
> Hope everything is OK with the nerves.


Just some SA tremors 1.5 to 2 on the Richter Scale.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

irishK said:


> I need something to look forward to. Come on hockey season.


Hah, I was thinking exactly the same thing. That said, if Tyler Seguin outperforms Phil Kessel this year I'm gonna chew on aluminum foil. It really sucks being a Toronto fan :/


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmm. The Leafs will turn it on...Maybe it's your year :um :teeth Ok, sorry about that.

Seriously though, it's like being a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am all alone.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

irishK said:


> Hmm. The Leafs will turn it on...Maybe it's your year :um :teeth Ok, sorry about that.
> 
> Seriously though, it's like being a kid waiting for Christmas.


:lol All the Leafs will turn on is the diarrhea dial, we both know that.

Hopefully your boys won't be hearing this song too much when they play in Chicago :b






Kesler's reaction is priceless :teeth


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Awww. Low blow man, low blow.

It is a damn catchy song though.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see you again


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Awww. Low blow man, low blow.
> 
> It is a damn catchy song though.


It's not catchy at all :wife



silentcliche said:


> :lol All the Leafs will turn on is the diarrhea dial, we both know that.
> 
> Hopefully your boys won't be hearing this song too much when they play in Chicago :b
> 
> Kesler's reaction is priceless :teeth


And please refrain from using the C word....


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

Somebody get these danged cupcakes away from me!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I saw my crush today for the first time in a couple months.

I think I giggled too much.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Two more job rejections.  Maybe I'm overqualified?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Some random person looked out their car window and said hi to me while I was on my walk tonight. The way she said it was just really cute and she had a huge smile...haha.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey, they're doing a Food Network Throwdown at a restaurant I used to eat at!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't belive I bothered to do that. Oh well.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Are there any tombstones engraved in comic sans?


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Why am I so addicted to this website?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to bed - I ran - now I must sleep :lol.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm, surprisingly I feel pretty good. It's a nice change.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I suck at this .


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh damn, in an accident?


Yup :/ everything fine accept my car lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I suck at this .




Did I mention coffee?


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

It's a good day to be alive.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I want to go ice skating.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Did I mention coffee?


Yes, multiple times :b.

------
Watties Bean There Boston Smoky Baked Beans. Life is getting fancy around here.
edit: I almost dropped the can on me family jewellery.
edit: I should stop typing.
edit: **** off!
edit: ok.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Yes, multiple times :b.
> 
> ------
> Watties Bean There Boston Smoky Baked Beans. Life is getting fancy around here.
> ...


You just don't understand! I wanted to know what you suck at btw, I can't think of anything.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

hiimnotcool said:


> It's a good day to be alive.


I'd like some of whatever you've been drinking! :b


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

wooow that kid sunga juhn from youtube is amazing.. he plays the guitar so good =O and he's only a kid, so freaking awesome, i like billie jean , wow
he rawks =D


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Where did all the tags go? Other random thought: "You know my name... look up the number, You know my name... look up the number, You, You know, You know my name... You, You know, You know my name, You know my name... look up the number" => such a repetitive song... why am I thinking this? =.=;;


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Learn to draw sexy time. Oyaaa!!


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Dawn French does not suit a mullet.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Mmm, I love the smell of reclaimed water in the morning.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> It's a good day to be alive.


Yes it is! :yes


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a new avatar :boogie yipeee


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I just heard this in a song... Totally relivent to some people with SAD.

"...every fascet, every department of your mind, is to be programmed by you. And unless you assume your rightful responsibility, and begin to program your own mind, we'll program it for you..."

Song: Cake Hold - The Crystal Method - Evil Nine Album


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I can't stop hating myself.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Most of my activity on this site has been on the "Just for Fun" section lately and aaww the tags are gone :'(


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Where did the poster DNA go? He was really cool and neat.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Typing 13,140 ksph like my life depends on it.


eff yeah.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope you're not just saying that to make me feel better.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

1000th post!


I'd like to thank my fingers, especially pointy, he's a world class digit and I couldn't have done it without him so thanks again pointy.

Also like to thank my neural pathways for helping to relay all those jabberish thoughts into barely comprehensible sentences.

And the rest of me too, it's a team effort. Thankfully we're a tight bunch of cells altogether, and mostly thanks to rumpy for supporting me through the whole ordeal.

Good work lads!
:clap


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I hope nobody caught on to the fact that I was doing a 3-hour job for 8 hours today.

It would have been nice if anyone had been willing to give me some work to do.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

im so confused.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

uffie said:


> im so confused.


:hug


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I almost made a 'You all look the same' insinuation towards an asian lady. Almost.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh goddamnit what good is a free month of cable TV when stuff you want to watch is surrounded by breaking news stories? WHAT breaking news? Do you know where you are right now? Wakey wakey smell the cakey IT'S JUST HRM.

___

If you were wanting to kick me while I was down, well then, you shoulda showed up Monday. You're too late now I have a weapon and it's fricken tasty. Smirnoff twisted raspberry. I just wanted to try it, but I felt like I was drinking juice so now I'm a little bit more boozed than I intended! Whoopsie...


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't give a crap anymore and its awesome. I feel good, and I love what I'm doing.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Will life ever be fun and enjoyable again?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Now I'm dreading the stupid phone ringing. Blimmin agents!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Football starts today. :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> Football starts today. :yay


Go Vikings!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fear is temporary. Regret is forever.

EDIT:









lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had another dream about you. Ho ho ho.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

What the hell did i start? :blank:clap:teeth So funny!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, time to get off the computer.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I smell automotively good and dieselicious. I like it.


If I had a nickel for every time someone said I had sad eyes, well.... then I guess I'd only have a quarter, but the point is, I'm not sure how to respond to this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could use a nap, but I'll wait and go to sleep early tonight.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had another dream about you. Ho ho ho.


who? someone on this site? :sus :teeth


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

It would be way TMI for me to go into any details, but I think it's safe to say that I'm officially a hypochondriac.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> What the hell did i start? :blank:clap:teeth So funny!


mike?



strawberryjulius said:


> I had another dream about you. Ho ho ho.


mike?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I saw a couple breaking up at school today. It was really sad! The lady was crying and the dude was being an enormous, yelling jerk-face. There was nothing I could do, I guess, but I still feel like I should have been able to help somehow. Grrr.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

thewall said:


> It would be way TMI for me to go into any details, but I think it's safe to say that I'm officially a hypochondriac.


Now you've made me curious.

I wonder if it's anything like the time my co-worker and I convinced ourselves we had intestinal parasites.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I bought a '30 Ford wagon and we call it a woody.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I saw a couple breaking up at school today. It was really sad! The lady was crying and the dude was being an enormous, yelling jerk-face. There was nothing I could do, I guess, but I still feel like I should have been able to help somehow. Grrr.


Generally best to stay away from bustups. Generally a whole lot more under the surface which you will not understand. Although he sounds like a jerk-face and that aint cool.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> I bought a '30 Ford wagon and we call it a woody.


Impressive. It seems like those old cars run forever. Some one I talked to a few weeks ago bought a Mustang circa 50's, or 60's with like 2,000 miles on it, still runs well.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

matty said:


> Generally best to stay away from bustups. Generally a whole lot more under the surface which you will not understand. Although he sounds like a jerk-face and that aint cool.


You're totally right, of course, but I still get frustrated when I'm unable to help people.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In the course of a 25 minute company lunch (lots of mingling) I was told a) What's wrong, you look unhappy (I was perfectly happy, **** my neutral face lol), b) "get the **** out here, why you being anti-social and" c) "Stop hiding in the corner hahaha".

Fun times.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> In the course of a 25 minute company lunch (lots of mingling) I was told a) What's wrong, you look unhappy (I was perfectly happy, **** my neutral face lol), b) "get the **** out here, why you being anti-social and" c) "Stop hiding in the corner hahaha".
> 
> Fun times.


"Smile!"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> who? someone on this site? :sus :teeth


Yep. :um



mind_games said:


> mike?
> 
> mike?


No no no nooo. I don't know what all this funny business is about.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ospi said:


> In the course of a 25 minute company lunch (lots of mingling) I was told a) What's wrong, you look unhappy (I was perfectly happy, **** my neutral face lol), b) "get the **** out here, why you being anti-social and" c) "Stop hiding in the corner hahaha".
> 
> Fun times.


Sounds standard.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Yep.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

matty said:


> Sounds standard.


Shoya Tomizawa?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Mmmm, Moosehead beer.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had another dream about you. Ho ho ho.


Quit dreaming about me, it makes this stalking thing really ironic when the stalkee dreams about you....


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Shoya Tomizawa?


Yeha. I was avoiding watching the footage or reading about it but I did today. So so sad.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Professor called both of my submissions "Magnificent" during our Drawing class critique today. She said one of them would make, and i quote, "An amazing piece if it were blown up to several feet tall and wide" Woohoo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Why does if feel like a Friday night for some reason? Once again my lack of a schedule and a social life is throwing off my sense of time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Quit dreaming about me, it makes this stalking thing really ironic when the stalkee dreams about you....


Oh yeah, sorry honey, it's you. :teeth

Some exciting email I received today:

"Good Day, 
I am Mr. Vincent Cheng, GBS, JP Chairman of the Hong Kong and Shanghai Banking Corporation Limited.I have a sensitive, confidential brief fromHong Kong and i am asking for your partnership. 
Mr.Vincent Cheng"

Ahh, who knew I was so important?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

5000, baby!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats! At such a young age too :b


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm such a vampire.........I stay up all night and only get sleepy when the sun comes up.


----------



## FloydRose (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm beautiful.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

UCAS is crazy. Must. Get. Started. On. Personal. Statement!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banzai said:


> UCAS is crazy. Must. Get. Started. On. Personal. Statement!


Your doing that already - wow!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to be working 20 hours on Monday. I'm not sure how this is going to work out but I WILL be doing it. :S


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Your doing that already - wow!


Um...Don't most schools get you started on personal statements/UCAS around this time?...:sus


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Professor called both of my submissions "Magnificent" during our Drawing class critique today. She said one of them would make, and i quote, "An amazing piece if it were blown up to several feet tall and wide" Woohoo


Nice one! Well done Soda mate!

(PS was it the nudey sketch of you and me with the "young love forever flag"???) 

Or was it a different drawing that she liked?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dub16 said:


> Nice one! Well done Soda mate!
> 
> (PS was it the nudey sketch of you and me with the "young love forever flag"???)
> 
> Or was it a different drawing that she liked?


I need to see that one!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Should i make a sandwich? yes. yes i should make a sandwich.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8654/tinyone.jpg

I made this for everyone from tiny chat 

(click it before i delete lol)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The number '1' - same as always... sometimes 1 isn't the loneliest number... sometimes it is rather comforting.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

scorpions consist of 20% protein.... we should all eat scorpions to get our daily protein fix. Agreed?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

What if I just did it? I should just do it. I always do my best anyway. If I went I'd only miss my family. If I didn't, I'd miss the opportunity to do something more with myself.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Nice one! Well done Soda mate!
> 
> (PS was it the nudey sketch of you and me with the "young love forever flag"???)
> 
> Or was it a different drawing that she liked?


That was the one! She said that our tender embrace warmed her spirits and melted her heart :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8654/tinyone.jpg
> 
> I made this for everyone from tiny chat
> 
> (click it before i delete lol)


Nice bum


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm going to be isolated for the next 48 hours.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I have two NICs getting it on in some sexy bridge action.

Yeah I know. I need to get laid.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8654/tinyone.jpg
> 
> I made this for everyone from tiny chat
> 
> (click it before i delete lol)


dayum i wanna be there for the next tinychat :teeth


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

if I need the bathroom tonight I'm gonna hurt myself - the floor is covered with stuff needing packing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

In a world where nothing makes sense, nobody ever told me I couldn't make sense out of nothing.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

wait for me to move out west
it's ok if you don't
i hope you know
you're my favorite thing
about the midwest


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am home!


----------



## hopeway (Sep 29, 2005)

Need to marinade 10 pounds of Korean BBQ and cut up a giant watermelon for tomorrow's dinner thing, among other things.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wanna take a road trip to New Orleans so baddddd.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Someone clearly hates me, and that someone knows who they are


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Someone clearly hates me, and that someone knows who they are












Fuhgetabout 'em. Haters gonna hate.

--------------------

Monster Energy Drink always seems like a good idea at 8am, but that 5:00 crash hits HARD...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Fuhgetabout 'em. Haters gonna hate.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Monster Energy Drink always seems like a good idea at 8am, but that 5:00 crash hits HARD...


haha! :b


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> haha! :b


I seriously had to dig through like 10 pages of my past posts to find that image link :lol:lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I take it the mods didn't like my Mike H*nt tag.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, guess what I have this beautiful morning.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

In the past few nights, I've read a lot about M-Theory. Very interesting...mind-boggling but still interesting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Whenever I type about I think aboot. Too much Dub.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Whenever I type about I think aboot. Too much Dub.


Too much dub? Ackkkk no.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was going to say something else but I assume all the Canadians would beat me to death.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Why? Canada has the nicest people in the world.:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You know your sarcasm sucks when you have to point it out to people. o.o


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I knew you were being sarcastic, I was playing along...:b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You know your sarcasm sucks when you have to point it out to people. o.o


The pitfalls of sarcasm is that it is flys over ones head, especially online.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I knew you were being sarcastic, I was playing along...:b


 Oh, totally unrelated comment, but I imagined this might happen.

All I've eaten today is a piklet and I'm not hungry. What is wrong with me!?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, totally unrelated comment, but I imagined this might happen.
> 
> All I've eaten today is a piklet and I'm not hungry. What is wrong with me!?


:\ Just have something anyway? A pikelet w/ jam every hour for the next 6 hours!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm having coffee right now (are you surprised?) I always thought I could force myself to eat if I've lost my appetite but it's much harder than you think. I even don't really want this coffee.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's interesting the phrases/questions we say to each other that are understood to have different meanings than their literal ones, the most common being "what's up?". It asks both what & how you are doing but not what is indeed up or above you



strawberryjulius said:


> Whenever I type about I think aboot. Too much Dub.


lol, For the record I've never heard any Canadian pronounce "about" as "aboot", I suspect if anyone would it would be the Newfie's with their accent being the most unique of the anglophones. I do say "eh" all the time though & have known countless numbers of people who do as well


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe it's not _aboot_ per se but it definitely sounds slightly different. I love it though. I'll be watching Degrassi and every time someone says about I'll be all OMGYAY. :b But um, yeah.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Maybe it's not *aboot* per se but it definitely sounds slightly different. I love it though. I'll be watching Degrassi and every time someone says about I'll be all OMGYAY. :b But um, yeah.


oh you so wanna be a paddy


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A what? :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I know I've posted a bajillion times in this thread already but after coffee I have to post post post.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

THE BUNNIES GETTING A _BATH!_










*AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ That is so adorable that I've lost all words.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have never seen a wet bunnie before. Kinda scary lookin


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe this is a bad idea.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

matty said:


> I have never seen a wet bunnie before. Kinda scary lookin


You can almost see the revenge it's plotting in those large round eyes. Awfully well behaved though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am super duper business tycoon.

Edit: I treadmilled off my coffee anxiety, woohoo!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

mind_games said:


> You can almost see the revenge it's plotting in those large round eyes. Awfully well behaved though.


Wow, I am staying well away from bunnies now. DO NOT TRUST BUNNIES!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Drella said:


> Now I remember why I blocked PMs for so long. And why I stopped posting here for, like, a year. Thanks for that. I don't get why so many people here are unnecessarily combative. It would make sense if I had posted anything even remotely inflammatory lately. Alas, I have not.


Nothing remotely inflammatory lately? Ooooooooooooooh really. What about those nasty remarks about Mary Hart you made a little while back?? They were TOTALLY out of line!!!

Or..... hmmm.... wait now... maybe I'm thinking of comments that *I* made... Hmmm..

Hmmm, yeah. That's right, isn't it.

Well, nevermind that then, OK!! I take back all those threatening PMs I sent you.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello Vodka. Hey OJ. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The tags are gone! Seriously, why?

12 hour day filled with an excruciating number of slide shows. I'z going to sleeps.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

This damn thing is slower than two turtles ****ing in jello.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

drunk drink dronk drpnk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had too much soda. I am one big BURP waiting to happen.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> This damn thing is slower than two turtles ****ing in jello.


:lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Drella said:


> Now I remember why I blocked PMs for so long. And why I stopped posting here for, like, a year. Thanks for that. I don't get why so many people here are unnecessarily combative. It would make sense if I had posted anything even remotely inflammatory lately. Alas, I have not.


If you're referring to that alonelyroad or whatever guy he is like that in chat too - at least when I was in there. The more people report that kind of behaviour the sooner they'll be banned and the fewer people will be harrassed in the future. Just report him and forget it. They aren't worth a second thought.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> This damn thing is slower than two turtles ****ing in jello.


great, now you have this stuck in my head! :mum :afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, no wonder nothing's working. I forgot this DVD was region 2.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Drella said:


> Now I remember why I blocked PMs for so long. And why I stopped posting here for, like, a year. Thanks for that. I don't get why so many people here are unnecessarily combative. It would make sense if I had posted anything even remotely inflammatory lately. Alas, I have not.


Who's that in your av?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My father is one of the wisest people I know. Probably the only person I really look up to.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Closing time.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Today is going to be a very good day.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

irishK said:


> Today is going to be a very good day.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Wowzers, these are great. The linoleum floor on that first one is perfect. If I owned one of these I would live at the beach and go on fanciful picnics every day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It rained!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

That's it. I have to get out of this apartment. Off to run.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

@Arrested mee too!  such a chill vehicle


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

It is raining.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Manic Monkey said:


> It is raining.


In England?????

MAN THE BATTLESTATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Serious adventures in babysitting are taking place today.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on hurricane Igor, slap me in the face and call me a bitcsh.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

If someone was in a room that had no scents in it what-so-ever, would they smell their nose?

What would it smell like?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I cannot believe that I am feeling GOOD.  Not completely hopeless. I even feel some self confidence. Activity is so important when depressed. Inaction and apathy leads to more and deeper depression.

Apologies again to anyone who has had to see my recent messages... I can't promise not to post similar things in the future, but I will do my damnest not to get so negative and whiny. I have something to give after all. To someone, to the world. There is something to me, I am not just an empty shell. That is something I sometimes start to seriously question when I get truly depressed. I need to hold onto this.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i flicked someone off today..bad me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You're not ironic and you're DEFINITELY not funny.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> *I cannot believe that I am feeling GOOD.  Not completely hopeless. I even feel some self confidence*. Activity is so important when depressed. Inaction and apathy leads to more and deeper depression.
> 
> Apologies again to anyone who has had to see my recent messages... I can't promise not to post similar things in the future, but I will do my damnest not to get so negative and whiny. I have something to give after all. To someone, to the world. There is something to me, I am not just an empty shell. That is something I sometimes start to seriously question when I get truly depressed. I need to hold onto this.


That's so great to hear!!! Good for you and, yes, try to hold onto it . And, don't worry...your posts are fine from what I've seen.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder what ever happened to Kelly.

I liked reading her posts.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Yeah, me too.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> I want. . . . I WAAAANT!!


OMG. Turtle Van! Cowabunga dude!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Drella said:


> If you're referring to me, I amended my post in that thread because someone felt the need to PM me and insult me over my "lack of realism" about how women should live their lives (i.e., that I'm probably a fatty in need of make-up), and I blocked PMs but edited to let him know that I was not actually saying anything negative about his post. But thanks for adding further insult to injury, I guess.


Oh, no way Drella. You're hilarious.  I'm sorry you thought I was talking about you!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I'm sorry he's affected you so much. What he wrote says more about him than anyone else.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> That's so great to hear!!! Good for you and, yes, try to hold onto it . And, don't worry...your posts are fine from what I've seen.


You are being too kind... I feel ashamed of some of the things I have posted recently. It has been the reality of my depression however, and when I get so low, it's very hard to break out of that negative mindset. But thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have way too much **** to do for the next 13 weeks.

In other news, I am eating cold cuts and cheddar cheese out of a ziploc bag.

In other other news, I mingled with a TON of people today, marginally successfully. I also volunteered to work with someone this semester I know is really difficult, abrasive, and intimidating. I don't really know what possessed me, but I'm thinking of it as a big personal challenge.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

maybe if I avoid enough, he'll actually ****ing care that I do not want to interact with him, or that he makes me feel bad enough to want to not interact at all. YOU HEAR ME?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

my mind is blank atm


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just did a plank for 2 minutes for the first time ever! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I may need an aspirin.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Moon walking a broken soul pedigree incessant. Gut the cruddy frame. The zealots enveloped inside the belly of the blame. Cutthroat's the result of pulp joke soaked in poacher constants, and not a jewel amidst coal wander prominent. Honor. I barter silk worms by the bucket like starter kits. Sew your first martyr stitch. Join damaged brigader caper. Nurse the tantrum with a fantasy chaser. I keep a spare wing strapped to my fuses in case the hackers snatch the plumage.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why on Earth am I watching a Ke$ha music video?

I'm pretty sure for every minute I watch a baby puppy dies. Or a Nobel Prize winner. Or a Nobel Prize winner and his really smart baby puppy.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The night is young.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for actually talking back.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i have alot of social energy tonight, i need to find and outlet and not let it go to waste.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im completely in love with this song right now. Cee-Lo is the man.:clap


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Nature is cruel to itself.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh boy. Not again. Do not relapse!!!:|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

SAS is back up, finally! :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^yey :clap :clap :clap

now i can waste my time here again


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I must be getting old, I get annoyed too easily.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

watching football all day long today. good times!


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

ahh...french homework. my dear electronic dictionary broke and now i have to look up every single word i don't know on the internets. and that's a lot of words.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

SilentLoner got permanently banned?? When did that happen??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to the beach, preferably earlier than I have been at any time this summer!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

why the heck is silentloner permanently banned?! she contributed so much to this site. 

another one of my favorite contributors, gone. it's a shame.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> why the heck is silentloner permanently banned?! she contributed so much to this site.
> 
> another one of my favorite contributors, gone. it's a shame.


9 Infractions and 8 Warnings.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

^


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I need to be wealthy/healthy enough to live in the Maine woods in a log cabin and hire someone to do all the driving to town for food/supplies once a month and to chop the wood and do stuff around the place that I'm not able/willing to do.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I wish I wasn't so difficult all the time. I wish I trusted you more. I'm really trying hard. I care about you so much.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_Dwight is a very successful salesperson for Dunder-Mifflin Paper. He is very knowledgeable about the corporation's policies, as well as sales techniques he learned from his previous jobs. Dwight has a great deal of _______ knowledge._

This was a question on my management theory practice test, lol.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> 9 Infractions and 8 Warnings.


so? she was a long time member of this site and contributed a great deal. i and other people admired what she had to say on various subjects such as feminism and atheism and anxiety issues. the concept of permanently banning people on a *social anxiety forum* is really screwed up.

another nail in the coffin for this place.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> why the heck is silentloner permanently banned?! she contributed so much to this site.
> 
> another one of my favorite contributors, gone. it's a shame.


 Aw, I really liked her!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> the concept of permanently banning people on a *social anxiety forum* is really screwed up.
> 
> another nail in the coffin for this place.


I agree. Just give them a lengthy ban.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

thewall said:


> _Dwight is a very successful salesperson for Dunder-Mifflin Paper. He is very knowledgeable about the corporation's policies, as well as sales techniques he learned from his previous jobs. Dwight has a great deal of _______ knowledge._
> 
> This was a question on my management theory practice test, lol.


"tribal"


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Lets go all the way tonight, no regrets..just love.
We can dance until we die,You and I...we'll be young forever <3


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I have severe back pain, I believe it is from my broken bed.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> why the heck is silentloner permanently banned?! she contributed so much to this site.
> 
> another one of my favorite contributors, gone. it's a shame.


:| I liked her too.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, this place is NEVER going to change, right? *rolls eyes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> the concept of permanently banning people on a *social anxiety forum* is really screwed up.
> 
> another nail in the coffin for this place.


yep.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I wonder if the SAS community will eventually be defined by mostly transient posters discussing the same milquetoast topics over and over and over. Also amusing: some thread in the moderation discussion subforum, where some were applauding a bannination of an SAS member, now shows that multiple repliers have also been banned since. Does our risk of attaining banned status eventually reach 100% merely by participating at this website?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> the concept of permanently banning people on a *social anxiety forum* is really screwed up.
> 
> another nail in the coffin for this place.


Agreed - just do ever lengthening bans.



Nae said:


> Does our risk of attaining banned status eventually reach 100% merely by participating at this website?


Haha, yes, I think so. Especially as you get better, and the need for the site goes down, the idea of going out in a bang becomes more appealing.

Unfortunately whatever post got you permanantly banned would probably be deleted, so your blaze of glory would be very short-lived. I think those posts should be visible forever - they're probably the most entertaining ones on the site. 

Although I like that some old users still have open accounts. You can write on their walls and send them PM's if they're not banned, or add them as a friend. I'd been meaning to do that for some people on here, actually.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> 9 Infractions and 8 Warnings.


Out of curiosity, how many infractions and warnings do you have, Amocholes?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It makes me wonder how far away I am from a perma ban.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel all lonely now


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bye SAS.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> 9 Infractions and 8 Warnings.


Would there be a way to maybe give me some of her infractions to have her unbanned?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i should ALWAYS go with my first instinct. who was i kidding


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> It makes me wonder how far away I am from a perma ban.


from what i've heard not too far... wouldn't wanna see ya go though 



Indigo Flow said:


> I feel all lonely now


you're not alone in being lonely :hug


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Bye SAS.


wtf


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Goodbyes are so hard...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> from what i've heard not too far... wouldn't wanna see ya go though
> 
> you're not alone in being lonely :hug


Aww, ty!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I made cookies today!

...they are gone already.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Man I hate having to remember so many different ****ing passwords!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nae said:


> ..Does our risk of attaining banned status eventually reach 100% merely by participating at this website?


Yeeeeeeeeup


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

This last year has truly humbled me.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm such an idiot. This whole time I thought my tv was broken...it was just missing one of the wires...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Okay world, show me what you got


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I'm such an idiot. This whole time I thought my tv was broken...it was just missing one of the wires...


lololol nincompoop.

Seems some action has occurred here over the past 6 hours or so...


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Watching VMA'S replay. Normally it's lame but
30 Seconds to Mars just won an award!!!!!


----------



## igorzalev (Sep 2, 2010)

somewhere in my heart
in its deepest chambers
someone is sitting
writing this down
as they capture every emotion
a new song is born

somewhere in my soul
in its deepest forests
someone is dancing
-to a magical beat
as they lose their senses
a new story unfolds


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Watching VMA'S replay. Normally it's lame but
> 30 Seconds to Mars just won an award!!!!!


is katy perry in attendance?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> is katy perry in attendance?


You're her stalker. You tell me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ :afr

It's Monday and I wish it wasn't.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> You're her stalker. You tell me.


comcast cut alot of our channels and we dont get them back until next week, so i cant watch. im not her stalker, im just interested in what she is wearing this particular evening.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Some see through black top thing and a very tiny white skirt. Sorry you missed it:b


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> comcast cut alot of our channels and we dont get them back until next week, so i cant watch. im not her stalker, im just interested in what she is wearing this particular evening.


She wasn't on when you asked so I really had no idea. She came on a few mins ago with what Perfectionist said.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm going to fall asleep to the sound of the rain outside my window. It has a beautiful rhythm. I am thankful I am here to hear it.


damn. Rain stopped and Wellbutrin side effects are hitting hard. All the ones I don't need.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i feel so sick


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I realized yesterday I've had a super odd SA quirk for years and never noticed it.

I don't drink coffee and rarely drink tea, but when I do, I never put anything in it. I hate that little drink preparing island in shops. I'm afriad everyone is watching and judging how much milk and sugar I use. Or I will put something in my drink and everyone will think it was a weird choice.

More a random story than a thought, but still, I wanted to share.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I want to live a day in the life of Little Richard.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if she's back with a different identity yet.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Fear is on AMC- watch it


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> I wonder if she's back with a different identity yet.


Probably. There are lots of new hot chicks posting pics.

My random thought: I cannot stop giggling like a little school girl. I should not have clicked on that youtube video.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Is she naked underneath that t-shirt? <giggle giggle>


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Am I bi-polar?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's weird to be called a non-believer. There are so many things I strongly believe in.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I realized yesterday I've had a super odd SA quirk for years and never noticed it.
> 
> I don't drink coffee and rarely drink tea, but when I do, I never put anything in it. I hate that little drink preparing island in shops. I'm afriad everyone is watching and judging how much milk and sugar I use. Or I will put something in my drink and everyone will think it was a weird choice.
> 
> More a random story than a thought, but still, I wanted to share.


I think this is why I have a tendency toward plain things.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I couldnt sleep. Now im so tired


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Who needs sleep anyway.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

If anyone here is agaisnt the procedure of permanently banning longtime members, write to drew!

*Viva la revolucion! *


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My attempts to look cute when going to school since I have classes with my crush lasted exactly four days.

I am back to my sloppy clothes and little makeuped self. Sleep is more important.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> My attempts to look cute when going to school since I have classes with my crush lasted exactly four days.
> 
> I am back to my sloppy clothes and little makeuped self. Sleep is more important.


hey I know, maybe you could wear your makeup _before_ you go to sleep :teeth


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^...

I am considering that idea way more than I know I should.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> that little drink preparing island


I like this term. I hope you don't mind if I steal it. I make my coffee/tea at home so I avoid this issue.

------

I want laser eye surgery. By which I mean that I want lasers installed into my eyes. Kind of like Cyclops but without the douchebaggery.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

UGHHHHHH, I'm embarrassed,_ I didn't want you to read that!!!!!!_


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I procrastinated and made a mess.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## igorzalev (Sep 2, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> If anyone here is agaisnt the procedure of permanently banning longtime members, write to drew!
> 
> *Viva la revolucion! *


 Since when did this site become a democracy
My experience of online forums is that they are dictatorships


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I saw this guy today who had the thickest, most gorgeous eyelashes I've ever seen. Not fair! :bah


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

There's a person that I find really interesting on here, but I'm not sure how to strike up a conversation with them ._.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's interesting how casually we tell stories of murder in our culture, it's interesting how often murder occurs, it's interesting how detached some of us are from murder, it's interesting how surrounded by it some of us are


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I am in a state of flux and confusion


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Steel Cut Oatmeal


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Turducken is a funny word. It doesn't sound very appetizing though. Maybe it's those first four letters in the word. :lol


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

"The average learner is one who simply can't deal with being judged" - True? y/n


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is with today?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

shale said:


> Steel Cut Oatmeal


...is the greatest thing



thewall said:


> I saw this guy today who had the thickest, most gorgeous eyelashes I've ever seen. Not fair! :bah


^I've got a friend who's the same way! He is constantly being fawned over by ladies who are jealous of his luscious lashes. It's a little weird.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I kind of want to do this


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

irishK said:


> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=537329


Aww, s'alright. Everyone knows that Bobby Lu is the lifeblood of the Canucks. Not having the 'C' on his mask won't change the fact. Hank or Kesler would make great captains. Can't go wrong with either one.

-----

The first step is a doozy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Gimme my brochure, Adobe. *shakes fist*


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

irishK said:


> I kind of want to do this


omg that was amazing


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just watched The Little Mermaid. It is a lot more awful when you are 22 and not 6.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

#3 and 1..ouch.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ugh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My mom just flipped to House in the last 3 minutes of the finale. I was trying to explain why he's sooooooo sexyyyy.

Me: He's so broken! And..angry! And...bitter! And miserable, and addictive, and rough and cranky and broken! God. It's irrestible.

Mom: You are truly sick.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Work is currently comedy central after more people crashed into the safety bollards outside. 

Must admit I am fortunate to work where people can have a good laugh.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

The cellphone that I've had for the past five years will be deactivated in about two weeks and I'll most likely get a new up to date one from my brother. camera phone, ring tones, internet, yay. but until then I have +600 minutes to waste and nobody to call.

I'm so tempted to give you guys my phone number.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mmm... browsing SAS from the comfort of my very own lounge on my very own Mac whilst half-watching Zoo Days on my very own TV with Sky. THIS IS LIVING.  Now all I need is a job...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

it seems that dreams are the only interesting things that happen to me during the day, maybe it's cuz I focus on them too much and they turn out into weird stories. subconscious fluff is interesting to read.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nostalgia. dare to dream


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^awesome.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I remember this one time i got up for uni at 6am and had 2 beers for breakfast. It was great


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My friend thinks that my cat smells like three bean salad. :teeth


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

^ you have a strange cat!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I remember this one time i got up for uni at 6am and had 2 beers for breakfast. It was great


Pffft. Lightweight.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Going to the drive in movies YEAH 

about time I have some fun my life has really been difficult these past few months.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Pffft. Lightweight.


I never said i was a lightweight, I never got anywhere near drunk off those 2 beers. I was just saying I liked having beer for breakfast


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

My aunts neighbour's house got robbed a few weeks back, 2 days after her neighbour on the other side got robbed too because they both left windows open. I was tempted to start singing "He's climbing in your window, snatching your people up... " but i didn't think it was appropriate. :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

accepting myself said:


> Going to the drive in movies YEAH
> 
> about time I have some fun my life has really been difficult these past few months.


Those still exist???



Indigo Flow said:


> My aunts neighbour's house got robbed a few weeks back, 2 days after her neighbour on the other side got robbed too because they both left windows open. I was tempted to start singing "He's climbing in your window, snatching your people up... " but i didn't think it was appropriate. :blank


hahaha, that would have been 10 high fives worthy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I have eaten lots and lots of cheese.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

"Memes are just inside jokes for people who have no friends with whom to have real inside jokes."

****in' A.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel emotionally flat tonight. I don't feel like doing anything.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Badger badger badger badger badger badger badger
MUSHROOM MUSHROOM!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

^ Funny you should mention mushrooms. That powder I ate made me feel all shiny. After I puked.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I love whoever tagged 'relaxation in action' in all his threads


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Precipitously planted
Pottery
Priced precociously


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Beer time.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> "Memes are just inside jokes for people who have no friends with whom to have real inside jokes."
> 
> ****in' A.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


>


He looks friendly.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

milk bath


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

My head is full of sunshine.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> "Memes are just inside jokes for people who have no friends with whom to have real inside jokes."
> 
> ****in' A.














mrbojangles said:


>














prudence said:


> ^ Wah!
> holy ... I spilled my tea.














Judi said:


> I love whoever tagged 'relaxation in action' in all his threads


it was most likely relaxation himself imo :roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My sister offered to pay for a piercing for me as an early birthday gift. I was thinking of getting my septum pierced, but still not sure yet:blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am pretty sure I am the only white girl who can get a genuine fro going. Seriously, why was I not 20 in the 80s? My hair would have made me a star.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> it was most likely relaxation himself imo :roll


Ha, if that's the case I take back what I said :blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I am pretty sure I am the only white girl who can get a genuine fro going. Seriously, why was I not 20 in the 80s? My hair would have made me a star.


I think I could get one going if I tried. But hey, it's behaving lately so I shouldn't put it through anything strenuous.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't they shut up about marriage for once. I'm only 18!!!:roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hmm, what fancy meal can I make out of a packet of croissants.....


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Also, I'm NEVER gonna have a relationship with my cousin. That's just creepy. I'm not even sure that's legal...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hadron said:


> Also, I'm NEVER gonna have a relationship with my cousin. That's just creepy. I'm not even sure that's legal...


lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Also, I'm NEVER gonna have a relationship with my cousin. That's just creepy. I'm not even sure that's legal...


Depends on what she looks like:b:teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Depends on what she looks like:b:teeth


nonononono lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Depends on what she looks like:b:teeth


Well, I'd say she is pretty attractive. And also an atheist like me (most of my family are, except my parents, unfortunately). But...NO. That's just crossing a line in my books.:um


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm too dumb to live. sometimes i wonder how i even manage to breathe properly.
__________________


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm sick of these party poker pop ups, not that i'm looking up porn or anything :um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> Depends on what she looks like:b:teeth


:teeth


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm six feet tall. i'm nine feet tall. i'm twelve feet tall. 
and everything i say is very important.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

*503 Service Unavailable *
*503 Service Unavailable *
*503 Service Unavailable *
*503 Service Unavailable *
*503 Service Unavailable *
*503 Service Unavailable *

I think the service is unavailable.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm starting to resemble EA presley in his later years. I have an idea of what he may have felt, empathy.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't like these blue kleenex as much, I prefer white, I don't know why


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If I haven't seen it, it's new to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I fought for the nap I took this evening. It wasn't very long, but it did wonders.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I want sushi


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

My co-worker keeps mentioning how she went to the "Revs" game this Saturday. This is my home team of some sort, the "Revolution," but I don't even know what SPORT they play. Google to the rescue.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> I want sushi


i want you


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Shaking like a leaf...this is ridiculous.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sanspants08 said:


> My co-worker keeps mentioning how she went to the "Revs" game this Saturday. This is my home team of some sort, the "Revolution," but I don't even know what SPORT they play. Google to the rescue.


:lol Soccer...I'm way smarter than Google.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so proud of myself that I'm not commenting in the Lady Gaga meat-dress thread. My opinion is that by even forming an opinion about it validates her existence, and I will NOT do that.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ hehe, does your post here validate her existence?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

matty said:


> ^ hehe, does your post here validate her existence?


Since I make up the rules, nope it doesn't.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think someone at work was interested in me. It's too hard for me to tell though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No data entry is not tedious, tedious is feeding your cat biscuits one by one until he realises it's food and not medicine.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think stimulants could cure people of agoraphobia because it makes you NEED to go for walks.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I just spent the whole night recording vocals to a song of mine... Yes, I am out of my mind, thank you very much.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deathinmusic said:


> I just spent the whole night recording vocals to a song of mine... Yes, I am out of my mind, thank you very much.


You need that picture of you that you posted yesterday as the album cover.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You need that picture of you that you posted yesterday as the album cover.


lol thanks for the nice comment. I think my friend can do better than that pic for my album cover however.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deathinmusic said:


> lol thanks for the nice comment. I think my friend can do better than that pic for my album cover however.


Whatever works. It should be in the sleeve somewhere, though .


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Life goes on with or without you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I applied for a fast food job. Eep.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tonight is a rough night :rain :flush


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rawrboy64 said:


> tonight is a rough night :rain :flush


oh you too huh :squeeze. Two more hours and maybe I'll be sleepy by then.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks  i'll be lucky if i get any sleep myself...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish I had some pornographic anime around


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> I applied for a fast food job. Eep.


Eeeeeeeeep.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I am too comfortable to get up (but I am) , caffeine deprived, and my ocd traits are begging me to stop posting at 1,000.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I'm getting my septum pierced today.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> I applied for a fast food job. Eep.


I applied at Walmart to help alleviate residual depression.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

When my chef isn't home, I eat eggos and ice cream for dinner and don't feel even a bit guilty.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Discovery: cupcake + coffee is a winning combination.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I think I'm getting my septum pierced today.


I guess they were right when they said that one hurts the most!:b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a damn eye exam on top of this wisdom teeth business. Luckily I have some help in the optometrist department. I would rather it be the other way around. 

My laptop is infected. Sorry, HP, but you're owned by a woman who would really like to enjoy her evening instead. I've already got pieces of a new desk all over my bedroom floor. So many friggen...screws n stuff. And I can't find a damn screwdriver in this place.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


>


OMG =D
*desktop background*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Obviously :lol


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm so tired.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My sister was just in a car crash in Tennessee.  Apparently her car received extensive damage. Thankfully she's fine, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is it bed time yet? :yawn


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm really really frustrated...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ho ho ho


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

huh said:


> ho ho ho


3 months early buddy!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> My sister was just in a car crash in Tennessee.  Apparently her car received extensive damage. Thankfully she's fine, and that's all that matters.


Holy crap. Good to hear she's okay. Many years ago I was in car crash in Tennessee too. The car got totaled but luckily no one was hurt. Had my brother (the driver) not made a split second decision, I probably wouldn't be here posting this.

Again, I'm glad to here she's alright. Being in a crash is some scary ****.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ospi said:


> 3 months early buddy!


Which means huh deserves a 3 month ban for profanity. :b one for each ho


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I guess they were right when they said that one hurts the most!:b


No way! Pics?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

HA HA!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

...now I can't fall back asleep...finally got to sleep after those all nighters and now I'm up again...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's six now, SIX DREAMS. GET OUT OF MY HEAD. Please.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^how can said person get out of your head if he/she doesn't know how that person is?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> That's six now, SIX DREAMS. GET OUT OF MY HEAD. Please.


You need to confront them in the dream and tell them to back off buddy!!!!

Woo for business trips to Melbourne to walk through the Ford plant


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

my dog is an amazing antidepressant!...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It was a nice dream though, we were on a bed, haha.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A thread I made got banned!

I feel so hip and dangerous.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> A thread I made got banned!
> 
> I feel so hip and dangerous.


1 step closer to feeling the mods true wrath.

92.722c


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> A thread I made got banned!
> 
> I feel so hip and dangerous.


soon you will be too cool for this forum too!!  :um


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a six hour school exam (part of the final exams, that's why it's so long) in 3½ hours and I have like a few measly hours of sleep behind me. I wish my sleep patterns were more normal for just such occasions as this. I hope I can get a little more sleep before I have to get up...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap with the space heater on low - no temp setting. It was 77F when I awoke.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

i'd run away with you..


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I can swallow pills without any water. This is but one of my many impressive skills.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I need a distraction


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> I need a distraction


Frisbee in the park!!!! Let's gooooooo
-----
Looks like I am setting up for the event tonight, boo.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

irishK said:


> I need a distraction


almost 1000 posts!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

How many screw ups does it take to learn a lesson?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^one...(pshh i wish! :\)


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Why do cockroaches have wings?!
Urghaghh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

EmptyRoom said:


> Why do cockroaches have wings?!
> Urghaghh


To ensure their place as the worst insect on earth.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dennis Quaid has the cutest tight little butt.

Tight. Little. Butt.

Butt.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> A thread I made got banned!
> 
> I feel so hip and dangerous.


Acting up AGAIN?!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually pretty tired of reading those messages two and fro on here. We get it, you are both confused and don't seem to know what you want.

Also, it's friday arvo, win.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is soooo NASTIFIED!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Gonna take a walk


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Today's Revenue: *6,023* TCN

_Sweet!_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

From now on, when someone compliments me, I'm just going to say "thanks," and not try to deny it, or discredit it, or disprove it, or offset it with some self-critical remark.

My negative thoughts about myself are not going to go away easily, but I can at least try to stop all my negative talk about myself. Might as well start somewhere, I guess. If I can't say something nice about myself, I won't say anything at all.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm, well that pretty much confirmed exactly where my anxiety lies, that group of people. Not in my best interest to completely avoid them though.

Oh and then there are relationships lol, but that's a bridge I don't want to avoid.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do weird things always happen when I walk to the store?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been caffeine free for two days! Yay!


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> That is soooo NASTIFIED!


:afr


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> My sister was just in a car crash in Tennessee.  Apparently her car received extensive damage. Thankfully she's fine, and that's all that matters.





silentcliche said:


> Holy crap. Good to hear she's okay. Many years ago I was in car crash in Tennessee too. The car got totaled but luckily no one was hurt. Had my brother (the driver) not made a split second decision, I probably wouldn't be here posting this.
> 
> Again, I'm glad to here she's alright. Being in a crash is some scary ****.


Thanks Jay for your kind words.  I just saw a picture of her car. It's not as bad as we thought. Although she did receives bruises and burns. She now has to take driving lessons. :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

For the first time in my life... I cannot find what I'm looking for on the internet.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> No way! Pics?


Maybe tonight because I'm going to my sisters friends birthday party, so I'm sure pictures will be taken


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Maybe tonight because I'm going to my sisters friends birthday party, so I'm sure pictures will be taken


Okay.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Do it to it.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Please can everything go smoothly for the rest of the day, week, actually, year? I know I'm asking for too much but I never ask for anything..


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Dennis Quaid has the cutest tight little butt.
> 
> Tight. Little. Butt.
> 
> Butt.


this is etched onto my memory from seeing it everytime I open this thread :blank :no


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Chanel just tried humping coco, except he got the wrong end so he was humping her face. Poor coco after i pulled him off her face was like  and :um. That's one horny bunny.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> I guess they were right when they said that one hurts the most!:b


I want to see!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> I want to see!


Will do, might have them up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Chanel just tried humping coco, except he got the wrong end so he was humping her face. Poor coco after i pulled him off her face was like  and :um. That's one horny bunny.


lmao!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

why do people always lose their ideals when they get older? and why are they all so smug about it?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> why do people always lose their ideals when they get older?


Its mainly because us Golden Oldies are so preoccupied with Bingo and dominos and also the recurring wonderment as to why the grass was softer when we were young.

And we dont lose our "ideals". We just lose our "faculties" :b

Wheres me zimmer-frame gone?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^Aww, you're not _that_ old :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dub16 said:


> Its mainly because us Golden Oldies are so preoccupied with Bingo and dominos and also the recurring wonderment as to why the grass was softer when we were young.
> 
> And we dont lose our "ideals". We just lose our "faculties" :b
> 
> Wheres me zimmer-frame gone?


You haven't even reached silver oldie yet!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank god for alcohol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i need to stop comparing myself to other people...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> You haven't even reached silver oldie yet!


hahaha, lmao.

Well, God help me when the bronze medal comes visiting so!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^Aww, you're not _that_ old :b


Oh aye, cheers. The italics really cushioned the blow! :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale is 114...I didn't realize how my severe my SA was until now :rain


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

cheers

drinks on me


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^congrats on your 1000th post


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Why do I even bother trying to make friends? As soon as they find out I have a past and schizophrenia they get scared of me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> strawberryjulius has the cutest tight huge butt.
> 
> Tight. HUGE. Butt.
> 
> Butt.





mind_games said:


> this is etched onto my memory from seeing it everytime I open this thread :blank :no


Better?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ :sus


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't want to go out, don't want to stay here.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nooooo, I don't want to go yet!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I WANNA PONY!!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I WANNA PONY!!!!!


haha that kids face, poor thing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You're not Ellie Linton, you're the girl from Neighbours and you always, always will be. Ya hear?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow. What an odd night and odd messages. It's this kind of stuff that makes me want to go away and be forgotten. I don't even know what to think anymore. I think I am giving up thinking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great, one less brain cell than I had yesterday.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

This place feels like middle school again


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Gothika is a horrible movie. And to think I was all excited to watch Transamerica. Puh, what a lie!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Apple cider taste goooood


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do I do it?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Great, one less brain cell than I had yesterday.


Oh aye, I know that feelin meself lad. I'd say if ya put me brain inta a hazelnut shell it would still rattle


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yesterday's Revenue: *7,149* TCN

Ah, who said I couldn't be successful? :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

All the cops in the coffee shops say wayo wayo wayo wayooooooo. Walk like an Egyptian.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Does the concept of freshly cut grass make your dog happy? So if you're an apple, how do you feel about wasted spaghetti? If the sky turned green tomorrow, would you still take a multi vitamin? Has your neighbor's kid's rubber ducky positively influenced your life?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Does the concept of freshly cut grass make your dog happy??


 :um

I have mixed feelings aboot how ta interpret this question.

It depends whos grass it is i guess


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> :um
> 
> I have mixed feelings aboot how ta interpret this question.
> 
> It depends whos grass it is i guess


Oh sorry, I left out the most important part of the question. The grass belongs to the prime minister of Japan.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Oh sorry, I left out the most important part of the question. The grass belongs to the prime minister of Japan.


Oh no. I'd swerve it so. I had a pint with him last week. We got on very well. I wouldnt want ta abuse his garden. He was very complimentary aboot my bush too.
(I'd do anythin fer free sushi)


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Apple cider taste goooood


It sure does, although it must be dry, otherwise it's a big no-no. I'm drinking some tonight and going over to a friend's place.

(Btw Susanna Hoffs is super hot, nice pic there sarafina)


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Why do I do it?


do what?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Think I'll take the dog for a walk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> do what?


I can't recall what I was talking about now haha. I think I was wondering how I sleep so much but I can't be positive about that.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm SO glad I'm not going to church.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There was a department luncheon party thing at my work yesterday. I didn't go. I was the only one in the entire department who didn't go. Yay SA!

In other news, I have babybel cheese *****es and it rocks.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

hey! they gipped me on this defective mini ice cream sandwich, now its an open-faced sandwich, I mean its already mini, come on!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Four cups of coffee today. Rawghghghgh!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> Four cups of coffee today. Rawghghghgh!


I have four cups daily :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome back, CMed!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Goodnight


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Four cups of coffee today. Rawghghghgh!


Tsk tsk tsk, I only have one and feel tremedously guilty if I have two. :no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh. It never ends.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Watching A Beautiful Mind makes me cry


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

[4:52] tinychat: don't ever try to ban me again you ugly son of a witch. i hate ****ing tinychat, you 
[4:52] tinychat: ****ing losers!
[4:52] tinychat: dum asses

Whoever keeps pming this **** to me on tinychat, please **** off and get a life.

Kthankxbai.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That's horrible.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't feel like sleeping but I can't find anything to do.



Perfectionist said:


> Watching A Beautiful Mind makes me cry


Yeah, good flick but a sad story.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

some nights it hits you worse than others :rain


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh...so that's what that light switch controls.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Creepy thoughts:
What is he doing right now?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^Uhhh, infraction alert!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

And what is that smell? It smells like, burning..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just got my behind kicked by my mother in Trivial Pursuit. Seriously, I'm actually quite dumb.

But I made her play me in boggle afterwards and whupped her *** 101 to 20. I feel a little better.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah can you believe it that I didn't notice the bottom bit until I posted it :lol


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It's shocking how you can be feeling alright one minute and then smacked back down by intense loneliness the next.

And I love Trivial Pursuit. I'm too tired to do the whole quote thing. That's pretty lazy I know.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

conversation at a pub just before leaving the country:

"because my feelings change"

"like the wind!"


and here i thought she wouldn't understand.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am winding down...finally.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm starting my new love affair with coffee <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Paxil grogginess makes me have to drink it more than I should.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i've committed a million faux pas in the last minute or so... really, by not talking, not expressing stuff, overstaying my stay as a guest, not catching up, appearing suddenly and without warning, staying the night, it's murder.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^Paxil grogginess makes me have to drink it more than I should.


ohh i hear ya. i tried a megadose of paxil once and it knocked me out hehe. i'm super hyper right now though :teeth


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I kinda want to stay up all night and make all my sims have babies.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^i'm sure they would want to stay up all night making babies too :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish certain people weren't so opinionated. It's not their place to gossip and pass judgement on others and it makes me angry that so many people have the arrogance to think it's totally fine to do so all day, every day. Get a life! :mum



Perfectionist said:


> I just got my behind kicked by my mother in Trivial Pursuit. Seriously, I'm actually quite dumb.
> 
> But I made her play me in boggle afterwards and whupped her *** 101 to 20. I feel a little better.


Trivial Pursuit never fails to make me feel incredibly stupid. We only have an ancient version from the 80s in which almost every answer is 'Marlon Brando'.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just discovered the band Razorlight, thank you God


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lucky people around in the 70's, get to see Zeppelin live :OOOOOOO


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I feel soooooooooooo much better now that I've detoxed from caffeine. I'm never touching that stuff again. I feel so much better that I might start going out at night... socializing.  Maybe there will even be girls to flirt with.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shale said:


> I feel soooooooooooo much better now that I've detoxed from caffeine. I'm never touching that stuff again. I feel so much better that I might start going out at night... socializing.  Maybe there will even be girls to flirt with.


Great news, I need to do this as well. :yes

Know what a good breakfast is? Two bowls of Doritos...different flavors, of course.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to be a pirate.

edit: arrrrrrggggghhhhhhh!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I want to be a pirate.


Well then you better start speaking like one arrrrrrrgggggggghhh! Or at least adding arrrrgghghharrrghhh to the ends of your sentences :b.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I want to be a pirate.
> 
> edit: arrrrrrggggghhhhhhh!


Me too! :teeth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> Me too! :teeth


Me three! Avast ye mateys! Arrrrrrrgh! Hmmm, yeah I need a life. 

Also, I feel like dyeing my hair and getting a trim. I think I want to go just a little darker. Maybe some highlights too. That means upkeep though, and a little unwanted attention for a day or so. :/


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

arrggghh shiver mi timberss









yessh so do i


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> arrggghh shiver mi timberss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well at least we're not alone.

Ah, Captain Jack Sparrow. How do I love thee?

I just gave my sister a "MWAH!" over the phone and she said "ick!" Hehe, I love doing that to her. :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, he is one fine pirate! :teeth honestly the word "mwah" kinda creeps me out lol


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm glad I can at least talk to my mother. Although all we ever seem to talk about nowadays is me and my issues. I guess she is the one person in the world that I feel accepts me (or maybe could ever accept me) unconditionally.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

There's so much product in my hair, it's ridiculous. There's mousse from when I blowdried it straight, setting lotion from when I put foam rollers in, and now heat protectant and hairspray from the hot curlers (I stupidly brushed out the waves from the foam rollers when they weren't entirely dry, so they just disappeared).


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why did i cry last night? :sus:um:|


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

who in their right mind would want to bring a child into this world?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> I'm glad I can at least talk to my mother. Although all we ever seem to talk about nowadays is me and my issues. I guess she is the one person in the world that I feel accepts me (or maybe could ever accept me) unconditionally.


I wish I could talk to my mom and she would accept me... she thinks my issues are just me being stupid and selfish :rain :cry



Indigo Flow said:


> Why did i cry last night?


I wish i could cry...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Laundry night again. Let the party begin.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

good workout = good medicine


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I have officially been wooed.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

It seems the people I live aren't ever in a good mood when I'm in one but when I'm in a horrible mood they're all cheerful and talkative, I find something very wrong with that. Hmmm.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I love a wicked thunderstorm and power outages.

I'm watching crap. Celebrity rehab with Dr Drew. I don't know who most of these people are but I could become addicted to this show about addictions.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't feel well. I knewww that feeling last night meant a cold or something something.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm writing an emotional letter to my best friend talking about things I have never said to him but have always wanted to say to him and I'm crying my eyes out.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> I'm writing an emotional letter to my best friend talking about things I have never said to him but have always wanted to say to him and I'm crying my eyes out.


:squeezeI find those letters are such a great release, sent or not. I'm imagining that you're planning to send it.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> :squeezeI find those letters are such a great release, sent or not. I'm imagining that you're planning to send it.


:squeeze Thank you. I just sent it, so too late to change my mind now. I look forward to my next discussion with him. I have grown more isolated and avoidant over the years and I told him basically how much I appreciate that he has stuck with me through the years and how much I would love to be closer to him again and spend more time and do more stuff together. This has been like an impossible thing for me to say to him, even though I have wanted to. Part of me dreads the response, but I cannot regret that I sent the message.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

irishK said:


> I love a wicked thunderstorm and power outages.
> 
> I'm watching crap. Celebrity rehab with Dr Drew. I don't know who most of these people are but I could become addicted to this show about addictions.


They are just normal people with that fame crap.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I must drive this road....fast.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Oh wow.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Oh my GOSH!

Double posting because with that post I have officially reached the 1.5 posts per day mark! 1.5 posts per day SAS! Do you hear?!

Wheeeeee.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^That should be half a god damn post!!


----------



## TogahPartee (Sep 19, 2010)

Biscuits! Where are they?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't care anymore if you think I'm crazy. In fact, I consider it a compliment.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why do random guys, with 0 posts keep coming into the chatroom, pming me straight away without even saying anything to anyone else in the room, leaving and then never coming back? :S

Maybe i'm just paranoid :/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

****ing extroverts, how do they work!?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

err.... forget I said anything.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

shale said:


> I'm so tired.


You read my mind :roll


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I need to return something...but I have lost the receipt. Great (!)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Finished work and listening to the Carpenters as I'm typing this. Ah bliss...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

badapbapbapbaaa I'm not eating your ****ty food anymore


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn...this might not be as easy as I hoped. Well, where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I dislike small talk.
It's a bunch of meaningless and empty worded conversations to use as an introduction to another person.
I know it's necessary...but it's useless for me.
S.a.'s got it beat for me :|


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^that just blew me away real hard

Also, SAS is becoming my new social networking site lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

You have to fight for what you want... right?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

People think I just don't care. The truth is I care too much and it is tearing me up.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Punk 1 - nice night for a walk aye?

Arny - nice night for a walk.

Punk 1 - wash day tomorrow....

Punk 1 - nothing clean right?

Arny - nothing clean right.

Punk 2 - (laughing) I think this guy's a couple cans short of a six pack!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I still haven't figured out what I'm going to wear to the wedding on Saturday. I haven't worn grown-up clothes in forever. God, I hate crap like this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stranger25 said:


> Punk 1 - nice night for a walk aye?
> 
> Arny - nice night for a walk.
> 
> ...


The Terminator - 1984 



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> badapbapbapbaaa I'm not eating your ****ty food anymore


:spit :haha



Fairydust said:


> Finished work and listening to the Carpenters as I'm typing this. Ah bliss...


Which song?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm my boss is not in today...*twiddles thumbs*. Time to design something!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Paranoia makes me say things I don't mean :um I feel bad :/ And I need to stop lying to myself. :afr


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Sippin' on tea thinking about someone I've yet to meet.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The tags right now are BRILLIANT. I'll be sad when they're wiped away.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nevermind. I withdrew.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck with the group interview. 

As for a random thought of the day, essay questions on tests suck.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I think I'm gonna throw my computer away.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Disney store is awesome.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I have a group interview tomorrow. ksjadsahshdks. I have no words.


Oh! Good luck to you, take deep breaths before, 'sell' yourself!

Whew! Long week ahead for me, today was a long day.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

laura024 said:


> The Disney store is awesome.


^^ You're back!

The tubes I was just playing with at work are "extremely harmful when released into atmosphere". Time to stop fiddling with them me thinks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No, **** you **** you **** you.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

finally made it to level 45...love the new skill.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im emotionally heathly and stable..people that are very upset and emotional have no effect on me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

One eyed, one horned, flying purple people eater.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Son of a b*tch! I'm about to be sick.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Every time I search my name on here I find all these posts Dub has made about me. :lol


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

If ghosts emit electromagnetic fields as some people suppose, ghost power plants are the wave of the future. And the Ghostbusters will be the heroes of the 21st century. Go Green. Go Ghost.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Once again, I am amused by the creative tags people come up with! :lol And I must say, I agree with their cryptic message!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

today was awesome. now to apply for jobs tomorrow~!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Whoever designed the spin pin for putting hair in a bun deserves a medal. It's genius. Best innovation of the 2000s.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> Whoever designed the spin pin for putting hair in a bun deserves a medal. It's genius. Best innovation of the 2000s.


I need this.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I want a pair too :O


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Neat!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why are the Spice Girls stuck in my head? Oh yeah, Neptunus's status. o.0


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Wtf is wrong with me :um:|

"Keep calm and and carry on"

Maybe this smiley face will make me feel better?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I gave it my best shot. Some people just aren't meant to go to school.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

your friendly neighborhood internet anarchist would have pooped him/herself to death on d-day or during a viking pillaging.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

scott pilgram vs. the world <3

my clostest relation would be either the indian guy or either of the asian twinsies x)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, you were doing that weird thing because I AM going to receive a text, hmm?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was just out for a smoke and my next door neighbours were trying to install a sky dish and the management of our apartments told them to take it down or they'll fine them, it was just a silly arguement and i couldn't see the problem, but it was none of my business so i just listened...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, okay, I'll go to bed now.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol 600 posts.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> Whoever designed the spin pin for putting hair in a bun deserves a medal. It's genius. Best innovation of the 2000s.


hey she got her shower curtain at target, I have the same one only in a different color

my spacebar isbeing weird


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

****! I just realized that I forgot to take my meds this morning. :?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

water was shut off all day at my condo today. yey, now i don't have to go look for a job...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Toonie Tuesday!!!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Why oh WHY can't I _ever_ remember to brush my stupid teeth?!?!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

What would I ever do without thrift stores?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

We got ourselves a situation.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^what does "indigo" mean?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> ^what does "indigo" mean?


It's a colour of the rainbow


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


>


ewwww











Indigo Flow said:


> It's a colour of the rainbow


smexay :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This message has been deleted by anymouse.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I have one of those^ on my wall:blank But we still love ya anymouse:b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Famous for deleting your own posts and not allowing any visitors messages? That's a new one :b


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Procrastination nation is the destination for imagination


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I am going to deadlift 135 lbs. for 5 reps this Friday.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

CandySays said:


> I am going to deadlift 135 lbs. for 5 reps this Friday.


No pain no gain Candy!

What do you weigh?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Love is cool and all - but you can't just forget all the people who were there first.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just sent off my application to do that summer project next year  I feel good.

Also, I just saw my cousin on 'This is england '86'


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

anymouse said:


> i aim to eventually qualify for one of those gift baskets dub speaks to new members of!
> 
> :banana


oooh ooh! i want one too!! :evil


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The crash at the end of my high has come. Not terrible, but feeling rejected by everyone, as always, and a little blue. :sigh FML!

I'll get over it. I always do.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> must.. Click.. Shiny.. Red.. Button!!


Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Devils vs. Flyers... ugh, usually I'd rather hug a running weed whacker but I'll take it.

Battle of Ontario's next on tape delay so no one spoil it! Or else >:[


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> hehe
> 
> your stimpy didn't come through! :mum


There, I just copy-and-pasted the image in. Not sure why it didn't quote!


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Lycopene.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> Hornets were trying to build a nest outside my front door but I annihilated it. Go build your home somewhere else you *******s.


omg hornets, i have a huge, irrational fear of wasps and bees, but my god if i ever see a hornet near me i'd leave the country!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think i hate Tuesdays more than Mondays... its my unlucky day


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> The crash at the end of my high has come. Not terrible, but feeling rejected by everyone, as always, and a little blue. :sigh FML!
> 
> I'll get over it. I always do.


Me too, I was feeling rather hopeful and now I'm thinking "Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I think I'll eat a worm"


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

anymouse said:


> must.. click.. shiny.. red.. button!!












wow anymouse you're really getting popular now. im so jealous :twak:hs:spam:get:duel:group:whip:tiptoe


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

CandySays said:


> I am going to deadlift 135 lbs. for 5 reps this Friday.


That's how much I weigh. With a little practice you'll be able to shot put Demerzels.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I have finished recording one of my songs and my (extremely talented) friend is mixing it. He just sent me a work-in-progress version and it sounded awesome. So much better than I could do. I feel gooood.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

All these hours, these days, these months, these years, where have they all gone?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

EmptyRoom said:


> All these hours, these days, these months, these years, where have they all gone?


That's what I wonder lol I blinked my eyes & 15 years went by.

This is the most I've visited SAS in a while. I gotta make that phone call & start planning the next phase of my life. Gotta work up the courage.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for nearly 18 hours :fall


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Iron Man Moderator :nw

-----

Ugh, 5-0. I had to wash the stink off of me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

introvert33 said:


> Me too, I was feeling rather hopeful and now I'm thinking "Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I think I'll eat a worm"


Long thin skinny ones, big fat juicy ones, itsy bitsy fuzzy wuzzy worms!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Whenever I want to post a smiley, link, or youtube video I always press the "Go Advanced" on the quick reply box instead of the "Post Reply" button. Also, I have some of the smilies memorized like this one--> :teeth


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Diablo 3, please. I want to get addicted to something good for a change.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my jaw hurts.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So, long story short, my lab partner friend and I were in microbi today discussing our professor's chest hair. I was explaining my desire to run my hands through it's soft silky length.

The poor guy who's the third person in our lab group is so very terrified of us.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ He ought to be. Just look at that horrifying use of the apostrophe in that last sentence. 


(I laughed at the words "soft silky length")


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Please don't crouch like that, Moe.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just shoot me too and get it over with... this is becoming unbearable at times. I should be oh so used to being nothing but a bother and inflicting more pain than joy... every time I think things will be OK... whammmm.... not! Wish I were an android so all would be logical and controlled and consistent all the time with no blips in me to screw everything up all the time.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Nujabes is awesome :O


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Fetch me my lolly!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Tetris is like crack without the heart attacks and the crash.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

macaw said:


> Fetch me my lolly!


Black books?


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Judi said:


> Black books?


Ahahaha, yes indeed! xD


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

We could all play with our twangers


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going out tonight. I'm having dinner with someone I have known a long time but am not close to and don't see often at all. I'm very anxious about it, but I also look forward to pushing myself. After that we are going to go see my best friend's band's gig at some bar or something. Life feels good right now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I'm going far away.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't believe I skipped all four classes today and my stress level is still through the roof.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Why is calling for an appointment so freaking hard???
It takes me forever to get the guts to do it.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

12 -24 beers a day (or more) + Lexapro + Zanex + Pristiq + "herbal supplements" + an occasional Vicodin = not a good plan for recovery


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't get into facebook WTH is it down?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I suck.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Why is calling for an appointment so freaking hard???
> It takes me forever to get the guts to do it.


lol same. Usually I take about 2-3 days to eventually build the courage to do it (or I someone weezle into getting my mum to do it for me xD).


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I may become dependant on vitamin B very soon :S


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

Perhaps being completely honest isn't so bad.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

SesquipedalianMoose said:


> Perhaps being completely honest isn't so bad.


I recommend it to everyone who is able to do that. Some people are not going to appreciate it (or you) but screw those people.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I felt like I was going to crack, but when I got to school my class was canceled. Phew


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> I recommend it to everyone who is able to do that. Some people are not going to appreciate it (or you) but screw those people.


Generally its good to be honest much like 'Honest Abe' (abraham lincoln). Honesty is definitely something this world needs more of... however it is true what you said. It can get people in trouble as well.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lonelygirl88 said:


> Why is calling for an appointment so freaking hard???
> It takes me forever to get the guts to do it.


yeah, it's a pain. I have to call for apartments because i want to move out in 2 weeks. I don't know if i will be able to since it takes me one day to call one place :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The customer is never wrong, but it doesn't mean they are always right!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Steven Tyler to be a judge in American Idol? What? :lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

It's done.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My dog gets more compliments from the ladies than I do. What an attention ***** :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I can get to sleep a little earlier tonight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy **** I need a design project asaaappppp.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm thirsty! Hmm, perhaps I should drink some water. :idea


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh butter, why aren't you melty when I tell you to be?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^because it doesn't have ears :b


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, I think I left one of the bins out. D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Capture the thought.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I feel like I got slapped in the face by some algae today.

It is not a good feeling at all.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I feel like I got slapped in the face by some algae today.
> 
> It is not a good feeling at all.


You went swimming in a lake?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Too much caffiene.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I do nothing all day, but am awake all night......
I'm sure the caffeine during the day doesn't help.......


----------



## Ten01 (Sep 17, 2010)

i dunno what to say ._.'


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Warning: *Day one without a cigarette!

Nobody better **** with me today!

This bloody company is going to be charging smokers an additional $500 for health insurance. I could be an alcoholic or weight 500 lbs yet I get fined for smoking. A practice that is legal in this state.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ruh-roh! :afr :b

Um, congratulations?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm worried now. Better behave myself.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My sister and I saw Jupiter last night using my sisters boyfriend's telescope! We could also see 3 of its moons!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"All other exercises after this will seem like a gentle caress of a beautiful woman." :lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> *Warning: *Day one without a cigarette!
> 
> Nobody better **** with me today!
> 
> This bloody company is going to be charging smokers an additional $500 for health insurance. I could be an alcoholic or weight 500 lbs yet I get fined for smoking. A practice that is legal in this state.


ohhh, I think somebody needs an ickle tickle!! :b

Right, one of yee hold him doon, another of yee tickle him, and I'll grab the camera!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just saw a girl who worked at subway who was almost as tall as me, she had to be at least 6'4! I was impressed and a little turned on at the same time:b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Sometimes I hate living in this house.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Baby remember my name
Rememba
Rememba 
Rememba 
Rememba 
Rememba 
Rememba


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I finally made pancakes, and the smell of maple syrup reminds me of ihop 

(that's a good thing btw)


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

A long December and there's reason to believe
maybe this year will be better than the last
I can't remember the last thing you said as you were leaving
The days go by so fast


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think that's 7 now.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i dont want the senators son out there on the battlefied. he is a sheltered/pampared ***** whos cowardice will probably just get us all killed anyway.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel insecure
I can't even reply to messages anymore without freaking out.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


> I feel insecure
> I can't even reply to messages anymore without freaking out.


:squeeze

What am I doing?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Blah


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ I <3 Corey and Boy Meets World. Any quote from it gets a 10!! 

________________

What I am reading is hard not to laugh at...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^  my favorite show of all time.


Here's your knife back, I finally got it out of my back..I'm sure you'll be needing it
again soon.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So is sbj really parmabanned, or is just this new trend of faking it in your status bar? I didn't see any thread mourning her loss yet, so I am hoping it is the latter.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

time to fill out job applications!!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've taken the first steps to put things in motion; I just hope I succeed. These past couple years have taken their toll. It's time for a change of scenery.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> So is sbj really parmabanned, or is just this new trend of faking it in your status bar? I didn't see any thread mourning her loss yet, so I am hoping it is the latter.


Looks legit:afr


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, didn't take you that long to get over it then. :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> So is sbj really parmabanned, or is just this new trend of faking it in your status bar? I didn't see any thread mourning her loss yet, so I am hoping it is the latter.


Her fb says it's legit. I am sadpanda 

Chat will suck now.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

emptyheart is so yummyyyyyyy


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

...not sure if you'll see this, but HB anyway.  :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Argh, how did I get myself involved in going to a Linkin Park concert. 

Biggest.fail.everrrrr


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

not to self: facebook is NOT SAS >.>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> So is sbj really parmabanned, or is just this new trend of faking it in your status bar? I didn't see any thread mourning her loss yet, so I am hoping it is the latter.





MindOverMood said:


> Looks legit:afr





Ospi said:


> Her fb says it's legit. I am sadpanda
> 
> Chat will suck now.


She asked to be "permabanned" as you call it.



Ospi said:


> Argh, how did I get myself involved in going to a Linkin Park concert.
> Biggest.fail.everrrrr


 You tried so hard, but in the end, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My goal today was to use the terms "fiddle sticks", "the dogs bollocks" and "nincompoop" at work during serious convos.

Managed 1 and 3 but stressin over 2, only 20 mins to make it happen!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> You tried so hard, but in the end, it doesn't really matter.


Oh no you didant!!!! :wife


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

a 21 gun salute for berry.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

fingertips said:


> a 21 gun salute for berry.


They broke the mould with her.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Just fyi, i started the 'faking perma bans in status's' because i felt like **** that day


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

youtube is down (for me anyways)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I just want to keep hiding.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

mind_games said:


> They broke the mould with her.


Man, she's gone too! :no


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^why does everyone leave???? 
i hope this means that she is better and doesn't need to come on here anymore. 
bye berry  :heart


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

message board drama..its exactly like highschool drama minus all the interesting stuff.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Day 2 without a cigarette.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> They broke the mould with her.


Yep, they sure did. I can't believe she's gone.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i talk too much.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Day 2 without a cigarette.


Day 2 back on cigs for me. <_< At least I managed two years without them. That makes for something I reckon.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

shadowmask said:


> Day 2 back on cigs for me. <_< At least I managed two years without them. That makes for something I reckon.


:twak


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

****! I forgot it was my parents anniversary today :/ nvm, I'll make it up em 

-------

I dreamt of lemon frogs last night because of you! lol

-------

Goign to the pub in 30 minutes, talk to you later


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

My 17 year old niece has either been kidnapped or ran away from home this morning. :afr


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

was there a news report


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

my random thought is.... not random enough!:roll


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mmmm.... I love that new camera smell. It's like a new laptop smell, but somewhat different.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

stranger25 said:


> was there a news report


No.

We've called the police, and her mom has questioned a few of her (the daughter's) friends, current boyfriend, and one ex boyfriend. None of them know where she is.
I got into her myspace to see if she's wrote to anyone about meeting them but I couldn't really find anything.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Yikes. I hope she's okay.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Day 2 without a cigarette.


*exaggerated enthusiasm* Great job! :yay


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Day 2 back on cigs for me. <_< At least I managed two years without them. That makes for something I reckon.


Why are you smoking again?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

At the moment I have nobody else with whom to share the details of my epic commute, SO:

1) I stand under a tree that is breaking in the wind. I narrowly miss being impaled by a falling branch. Of course, I wait a really long time for the bus to come, because the bus is always delayed during times when standing at the bus stop is a health hazard. Also, I am sick. Hooray!
2) Unexpected short turn, yessss.
3) A car has been squished like an accordion, so the bus sits in traffic for probably DAYS and finally tells everyone to get off and walk to the subway.
4) Uneventful subway ride.
5) I wait for years for the next bus which ALSO gets stuck in traffic forever because a highrise is on ****ing fire. 
6) I get home an hour later than I normally do. But dangit, I am HOME. Take that, transit.

I'm going to go observe the fire.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Um... why is Elmo on Youtube? :um :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

pita said:


> At the moment I have nobody else with whom to share the details of my epic commute, SO:
> 
> 1) I stand under a tree that is breaking in the wind. I narrowly miss being impaled by a falling branch. Of course, I wait a really long time for the bus to come, because the bus is always delayed during times when standing at the bus stop is a health hazard. Also, I am sick. Hooray!
> 2) Unexpected short turn, yessss.
> ...


Bring a stick and some marshmallows with you when you go...actually, make sure no one died first or it won't be that funny.

Buckley's. It tastes awful, and doesn't work.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I was wondering the same thing :lol All day long they've been pimpin him out


An interview of Elmo was posted on youtube. The video is cute and funny.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

CrashMedicate said:


> So many bans :blank


For some reason, I read that as, "So many beans."

And then I wondered why you had such a sad-looking face.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Overall and even though I woke up moody I have had a good day


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I got through the week without feeling anxious. Its also dawned on me that canteens are no longer a problem for me anymore, this used to be the bane of my life, and ironically because of this, going for lunch used to be the worst part of my workday.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just reading some of Murphy's laws - some of them are funny but true:

_No matter how long or how hard you shop for an item, after you've bought it, it will be on sale somewhere cheaper.

Matter will be damaged in direct proportion to its value

If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something

The Murphy Philosophy
Smile . . . tomorrow will be worse.

Everything takes longer than you think.

Nothing is as easy as it looks.

The chance of the buttered side of the bread falling face down is directly proportional to the cost of the carpet.

After you bought a replacement for something you've lost and searched for everywhere, you'll find the original.

You have to look where you lost it.

The other line always moves faster.

Anything you try to fix will take longer and cost you more than you thought.

Remember the "Boomer-rang" effect; Whatever you do will always come back.

You will find an easy way to do it, after you've finished doing it.

When a broken appliance is demonstrated for the repairman, it will work perfectly._


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

BetaBoy90 requested a permaban? He was a very nice guy. If you see this BB, good luck with everything.

What's up with this new wave of mass permabans? Is there like a pact between some people on here to get off the board or something? lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok, so where the hell did you go? :sus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't think I'm going to get much sleep tonight.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Cleary said:


> My 17 year old niece has either been kidnapped or ran away from home this morning. :afr


She has been found.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been considering a requested ban lately but i don't know... i couldn't fathom what i would do without this site. I want to help others with their problems and you know what they say, once an SA'er, always an SA'er or at least that's what I read in a quote once. I bet there's a lot of people out there still dealing with SA yet have found ways to cope with it until it's gone... **** you sa!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Please excuse me while I curl up into a fetal position in the corner and fall asleep.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Everyones getting on the *ban*dwagon
> 
> :duck


lol good one.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

why are my hormones running so high today??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bah, have to wait a week


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no life, but at least I'm not depressed...for now....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Rum makes you dumb.


EDIT: No more invisible mode I see ;]


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I dreamt about you again last night.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Rum makes you dumb.
> 
> EDIT: No more invisible mode I see ;]


Who, me? :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> Who, me? :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^He disappeared. :stu


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Sometimes I can be so contradictory


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yay for the weekend! The only part of the week I don't have to feel guilty about the fact that I have no job and nothing to do all day.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I need to find out who keeps on appearing in the dreams of the girls here on SAS so I can try to pull an Inception and replace him/her with myself


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Rum makes you dumb.


SO not true! I'm living proof. :um


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, that was interesting!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Beta's gone? 

For reals like?


booooo


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Beta's gone?
> 
> For reals like?
> 
> booooo


I know :cry

And hai from Edward.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm a bad bad girl


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Viva... viva la revolucion!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my dad just came by and brought me a can of this:










it's yummy.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jimmy - take off your invisible cloak!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> So many bans :blank


Why who else got banned?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

srs tiem


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

uke


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

That guy at work keeps trying to chat me up, but he seems as good at coversation as I am. Seems like he should be better, but he's not with me. So lots of awkward silence. 

So, I'm sitting at my desk and he walks by.

Him: "Hello. How are you?"
Me: "Hi ----, good thanks, how are you?"
Him: "Good." pause "So what are your plans for the weekend."
Me: "No plans." (instantly turns it back to him) "How about you?"
Him: "Well I might go to a football game."
Me: doing a little better now "Oh, that sounds like fun. Yeah, I usually don't plan weekends. I just play things by ear."
Him: pause

Another lady walks up and says to him, "Hey! Like that shirt." I look at his shirt after she says that, and then she steps in between me and the guy and has her back to me. "It's like an optical illusion." 

Haha. SAVED!!! Now who was saved, him or me? I turn back to my computer screen and get back to work.

I'm sure this is the SA talking, but I always wonder if women try to protect guys from me. It's like I have a tag on my forehead that says,
"Something strange is brewing. Intervene now!"

Anyway, I need to be able to talk to him. He's one of the bosses.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm feeling soooo much better now that this head cold is gone.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I wonder who will be next?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Betaboy's gone? NOOOOOO :cry


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cleary said:


> Betaboy's gone? NOOOOOO :cry


Strange isn't it?  And so is Berry.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Typical Guy said:


> I wonder who will be next?


Me!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Deadlifted 135 for 6 reps yesterday, but my boyfriend said afterward that, "_ damn well could have gotten more." Yay, going for 8 or 10 next week, then will increase the weight. Bruised shins 

/Learned a new word: polymath!_


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My 1000th post - woop! :boogie:drunk:clap:blah:banana:yay


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I slept 11 hours last night and I am about to fall unconscious at any moment. This is redonkulous.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Standing military press is the dogs bollox

62kgs baby!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I survived the wedding. It didn't go terribly.

I'm extremely depressed now, though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Watching the fight tonight at my brothers house


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Stop stalking my profile. I've been good lately


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

If my brother takes the position in CA, I'm actually thinking about flying out and seeing him.

He's in Texas right now, if I had the cash, too much time up north did me in, I would go visit him.uke I don't believe me sometimes, the changes are outstanding.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I had so many dreams last night man. **** was intense. And there was a double rainbow, all the way.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I love me some uffie!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't feel like pizza tonight.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Today we made heart-shaped, double layer, cut-out shortbread cookies with homemade raspberry-lemon jam. Today was a good day.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i guess no one would care if i left :\


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> i guess no one would care if i left :\


Nobody really reads what anyone else says. :b
I don't know you but I'd care if you left. 
I'm tired of people feeling the need to leave this place.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^lol yeah that's true and thanks. personally i stopped caring if people left and i wouldn't anymore unless the were really close to me...i realized it's just an internet forum.

EDIT sorry nightrain, i wasn't laughing at you lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Today is going to be a good day.

I'll tell myself this everyday and hopefully I'll eventually believe it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

food food food food

rabble rabble rabble


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Standing military press is the dogs bollox
> 
> 62kgs baby!


Yaaaaay, good job!


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

"Shoot the chassis to me, lassie"

Recently watched a Bob Hope movie where he used that line to ask a girl to dance with him, just made me smile when I heard it lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

They unbanned the addict. D:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> They unbanned the addict. D:


Hey girl. Welcome back. Did you _ask_ them to unban you? It was quite the shocker when I saw you were permabanned. Anyway, if you decide to go again...hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Somehow, the reaction to something stupid is often even stupider.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> i guess no one would care if i left :\


Uhm, you're one of my favorite posters Rawr. You're fun. I'd care.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

They did it because they missed me. That's why.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Seems like everything is fading away


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

After all the effort and time I put in for her...she just doesn't care anymore


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> They unbanned the addict. D:


:yay



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Uhm, you're one of my favorite posters Rawr. You're fun. I'd care.


aww thanks  *cries in a corner* okay im done *sniff*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So a user requested permaban is unpermabanable?

Whatever the reason, I am really happy sbj is back.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> They did it because they missed me.


We all missed you! :hug


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> They did it because they missed me. That's why.


We did it because she was trying to sneak back in as another person.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^tsk tsk :teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahaha, berry caught!!!!!

I would never do something like that.....


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^suure


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> We did it because she was trying to sneak back in as another person.


Oh don't lie, you missed me. :b


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if I should be unlocking so many of these memories at once, on my own.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh don't lie, you missed me. :b


We didn't have time to miss you. You weren't gone that long.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> We didn't have time to miss you. You weren't gone that long.


The thought that berry was gone was unbearable enough sir.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Man some people are silly *super mega uber facepalm*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Presentation tomorrow: My shaky monotonous voice talking about Cicero's rhetorical theory for twenty minutes... My classmates will be bored out of their minds.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

How come Israel is more expensive than the UK.:roll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^i ran into people selling stuff from israel in a mall (the have very cool accents). For a small bottle of facial pimple removal cream: $50 :no


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Sometimes the only thing that keeps me going is knowing that I'll soon be able to legally smoke and grow my own high grade marijuana. My problems with pain, ptsd, ocd, anxiety, and depression will all be gone. I know this for a fact from past experience, and it's something hopeful for me to hang on to.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

rawrboy64 said:


> ^i ran into people selling stuff from israel in a mall (the have very cool accents). For a small bottle of facial pimple removal cream: $50 :no


I've seen them! They offered to give me the _second _best experience of my entire life with one of their face mask things.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I momentarily forgot that the new vacuum cleaner has a face. It startled me when I turned round and saw it smiling at me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I've seen them! They offered to give me the _second _best experience of my entire life with one of their face mask things.


I wonder what they would've thought would be your first! :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I momentarily forgot that the new vacuum cleaner has a face. It startled me when I turned round and saw it smiling at me.


Henry?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Henry?


A fake Henry who goes by the name of Nuvac :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel numb... detached... and apathetic to so much right now. I know it is a defense mechanism to not feel confusion and loss and pain... actually it's been quite appealing these last several days. Maybe if I'm lucky it will last long enough that by the time it lifts the whole situation won't even matter... ha... riiiiight. Letting go is such a hard thing to do... it feels like giving up... I've never been a quitter but sometimes I guess ya just gotta when it is the best thing for everyone. When you are doing the right thing it should always feel good, doing the wrong thing should always feel wrong... that would make life so much easier. When doing the right thing feels so wrong it feels like you are going against everything that nature has instilled in us and like we are just acting like a fraud. It's even more confusing when doing something right in one area of your life is completely opposed to something else you are doing that also feels completely right. I guess the key is that when people are getting hurt then you just stop... regardless of how it feels - that must mean it is just wrong even if it is something you want. Letting go sucks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

post #43,057 on page #2,153


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm developing quite the little attitude problem. My horns are starting to show again.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

POST #43059 on page 2153 On Random of the Day Thread in SAS, on the internet, on my laptop, in my room, in my vegas condo with my parents, on this earth in the milky way, while i slowly cry inside...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Good breakfast. Good people for company. Good time.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

post #43061 on page 2154

mousehat!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> POST #43059 on page 2153 On Random of the Day Thread in SAS, on the internet, on my laptop, in my room, in my vegas condo with my parents, on this earth in the milky way, while i slowly cry inside...


lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The hot water system is busted! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Wow.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

For some reason I'm more depressed than usual today.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

huh said:


> For some reason I'm more depressed than usual today.


Same here.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yardwork after a bathroom break.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cleary said:


> post #43061 on page 2154
> 
> mousehat!


cute! 



Indigo Flow said:


> lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yardwork after a bathroom break.


During a moderate to severe drought, mind you.
I am about to get gas and mow my lawn for the first time since July. Yeah, two months! We haven't even received two inches of rain in the last two months!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

just changed my dating status to "desperate" :rain


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I had my house to myself for the past 2 days. :boogie
In just 3 hours my parents will return. :roll .....I guess I should put my clothes back on. :b


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


Awww!! That's good enough to cheer anyone up 

I want one I want one!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

New phone tomorrow!
I was thinking about posting my old phone number on here so I could get texts or voicemail messages from people on here (if they want..I don't think very many would) I still have over 500 minutes to waist in only 28 hours... but I never got around to it. I'm not sure if I should.



MindOverMood said:


>


So adorable!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


>


omgg i want oneeeee!! :teeth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> I had my house to myself for the past 2 days. :boogie
> In just 3 hours my parents will return. :roll .....I guess I should put my clothes back on. :b


LOL! Hope you had fun.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


I've had two pom poms when living with my parents. I think they're great dogs, if you teach them not to yip. They have a really sweet temperment. And yes, they look like little fur balls when they're puppies.

Cute video!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

oh hai sas


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

yay strawberryjulius came back!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

introvert33 said:


> yay strawberryjulius came back!


Thats a funny way to spell sda0 :sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^:lol

Welcome back.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I had my house to myself for the past 2 days. :boogie
> In just 3 hours my parents will return. :roll .....I guess I should put my clothes back on. :b


I'm kind of guilty of doing this.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> *Warning: *Day one without a cigarette!
> 
> Nobody better **** with me today!
> 
> This bloody company is going to be charging smokers an additional $500 for health insurance. I could be an alcoholic or weight 500 lbs yet I get fined for smoking. A practice that is legal in this state.


I was just talking about this the other day, how you couldn't smoke between buildings in your own car.

I wish you the best of luck, as a former smoker, I fully understand what your going through I smoked 20+ years. In the long run, Psychological was more difficult than any other aspect.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> *Warning: *Day one without a cigarette!
> 
> Nobody better **** with me today!
> 
> This bloody company is going to be charging smokers an additional $500 for health insurance. I could be an alcoholic or weight 500 lbs yet I get fined for smoking. A practice that is legal in this state.


Good luck, Amocholes. I quit after 15 years of smoking, so it is possible. It's hard though. You really need to use every possible bit of help you can get. I used those nicotine patches and then I also got lucky with a migraine prevention drug that made me feel so trippy I forgot about smoking for a while.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Bon said:


> I was just talking about this the other day, how you couldn't smoke between buildings in your own car.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, as a former smoker, I fully understand what your going through I smoked 20+ years. In the long run, Psychological was more difficult than any other aspect.


You were like a chimney!  Why no wall?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

i just feel like throwing up and i want to die sometimes.....whats wrong with me.....why do i always have to find something to worry about.....why can't i just be happy.....i want somebody to help me and yet i'm afraid of getting help......why can't i just die then i wouldn't have to worry anymore.....i want peace....


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

So many ****ing lies... I hate dishonest people. How do you live with yourself?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Keep it on topic guys.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'mma go Michael Jackson and bleach my skin.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> During a moderate to severe drought, mind you.
> I am about to get gas and mow my lawn for the first time since July. Yeah, two months! We haven't even received two inches of rain in the last two months!


In spite of having anxiety-fueled depression, I trimmed the bushes, mowed the yard, ran six miles, and laid out in the sun for two hours listening to the Bengals game!

NICE! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bon said:


> I was just talking about this the other day, how you couldn't smoke between buildings in your own car.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, as a former smoker, I fully understand what your going through I smoked 20+ years. In the long run, Psychological was more difficult than any other aspect.


You have to stay well away from buildings to smoke here in Ohio - even in winter. Even as a non-smoker, I think that is disgusting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo Flow said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> Keep it on topic guys.


:lol :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sometimes I really do worry about myself.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

.... and sometimes, I feel like I should make a sweeping apology to everyone on this board. 

I must be feeling down at the moment. Ah well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I am utterly flabbergasted.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> Keep it on topic guys.


 :um :um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh it's Ok Go WITH PUPPIES!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wonder if I'll ever get a job. I wonder if I'll ever have a job where I have some disposable income. :sigh


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> ****Thread Lock Watch****
> Keep it on topic guys.


I am super immoderator and I say meh, just let em go :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Day 5 - No worries!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Day 5 - No worries!


Where are ya hiding the bodies;-)


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I miss my rings. When I was on vacation I dreamt I was in a jewlery store, I had to take off my rings and I was having problems getting them off, I remember this. . On the way home, I saw that my rings were off my finger.............I actually took my own rings off in my dream.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bon said:


> Where are ya hiding the bodies;-)


I can neither confirm nor deny the existence or locations of any individuals who may or may not have turned up missing withing the last 5 days.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

**** it, I'm going NOW


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> **** it, I'm going NOW


woooo!!! You go girl!!!

(to whatever it is)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm feeling good for no reason today  (usually i'm feeling bad for no reason, so this is a nice change).


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i'm feeling good for no reason today  (usually i'm feeling bad for no reason, so this is a nice change).


That's great! 

I'm feeling a lot better then yesterday.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> woooo!!! You go girl!!!
> 
> (to whatever it is)


:lol Thanks Daisy  T'was to another employment agency. I find those places absolutely terrifying so it was a bit of an ordeal!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't aim for anything but the best of the best. A person who finishes second is the first loser!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :lol Thanks Daisy  T'was to another employment agency. I find those places absolutely terrifying so it was a bit of an ordeal!


Go tuts!



KumagoroBeam said:


> i'm feeling good for no reason today  (usually i'm feeling bad for no reason, so this is a nice change).


Me too 



Hadron said:


> Don't aim for anything but the best of the best. A person who finishes second is the first loser!


I agree


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I received a 68 on my last Spanish quiz. He wrote bleow my score to "estudiar mas". :lol


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I received a 68 on my last Spanish quiz. He wrote bleow my score to "estudiar mas". :lol


I've probably forgotten most of the Spanish I learned in high school. 

What year are you?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

lolcatbible

"At start, no has lyte. An Ceiling Cat sayz, i can haz lite? An lite wuz."


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

How do you stop needing someone?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> How do you stop needing someone?


Realise that you only need yourself.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I saw a man on the train today, with a sudoku book in his hand and i thought of you and you.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^your username reminds me of a woman's monthly...nevermind lol.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a headache from feeling stressed :-(


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, ok I got this idea - I love rice bowls, don't you? can't get enough of them so I got this idea right?

Start a restaurant where all they have is rice bowls! wouldn't that be great? you could have like teriyaki rice bowls, fried rice bowls, shrimp rice bowls, and they would all be out there, made fresh that day but packaged up in one of those bamboo looking bowls, with the wooden spoons and forks but really chopsticks would be the way to go, yeah? and then you could start a franchise, it would be all across the country, and it would be called Bowls! wouldn't that be fantastic? "Bowls"! Not Bowels, _Bowls_.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> ^your username reminds me of a woman's monthly...nevermind lol.


oh

my

god

:blank

Now I'll think of it like that too!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey - I got an idea for a great song, it's a country and western song. I call it "The Trout Song" - 

it would go something like:

You treated me like a fish
you tore out my guts 
then threw them away


I haven't thought of any more words, but what a great concept right? Right?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> oh
> 
> my
> 
> ...


sorry for dirtying up that mind of yours, now u know how i feel :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> oh
> my
> god
> Now I'll think of it like that too!


I always did :um:teeth



leonardess said:


> Hey - I got an idea for a great song, it's a country and western song. I call it "The Trout Song" -
> 
> it would go something like:
> 
> ...


ooo a song!!!!

Next line:

The pain of your deed
Something I can never forgive
I am a fish
Ribbit Ribbit
I am a fish

Wait, that's a frog.

****.

Ruined.

Forgive me Leo.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> sorry for dirtying up that mind of yours


You two haven't met, have you?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sda0 said:


> you two haven't met, have you?


lol


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I had my first veggie burger today. It was surprisingly good!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> You two haven't met, have you?


LOL!!! I KNEW someone would say something :b :haha


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Slender Man is my best friend


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> LOL!!! I KNEW someone would say something :b :haha


:get


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

By Lucifer's beard! Feels like I'm talking to a wall over here.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> :get


You will eventually


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^just tell me now, i don't have forever u know


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rawrboy64 said:


> ^just tell me now, i don't have forever u know


Get your butt on chat/tinychat to find out


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> ^just tell me now, i don't have forever u know


Well, you said you didn't want to make my mind dirty... well it already is :haha:lol

as many people here already know :b:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm in a good mood today which is weird not that I'm usually in a bad mood it just doesn't happen all that often.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Well, you said you didn't want to make my mind dirty... well it already is :haha:lol
> 
> as many people here already know :b:um


like, how dirty :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The original perv ranger dirty!!!! xD

-------

I forgot to take my meds for like 5 days, no wonder I am so dizzy lol.
I will never learn.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> The original perv ranger dirty!!!! xD
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


it's okay, i'm totally like that sometimes. i mean perv ranger lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> The original perv ranger dirty!!!! xD


hahaha, you know it!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I forgot to take my meds for like 5 days, no wonder I am so dizzy lol.
> I will never learn.


To quote my psychiatrist verbatim: "SSRIs are a great alarm clock. If you forget for a few days, they b*tchslap you and yell "HEY WHATS UP BUDDY!!?""

Yeah, my Psychiatrist is awesome :lol


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

yay! turns out I _don't_ have to wake up early tomorrow.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Man, I got this great idea for a movie! It would be about gangster zombies - I already have several working titles - 

1. Deadfellas

2. Necromafia

3. Meat Capiche

I don't have a script or anything because I'm not that good at scriptwriting, but they're GREAT titles aren't they!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Ok, ok I got this idea - I love rice bowls, don't you? can't get enough of them so I got this idea right?
> 
> Start a restaurant where all they have is rice bowls! wouldn't that be great? you could have like teriyaki rice bowls, fried rice bowls, shrimp rice bowls, and they would all be out there, made fresh that day but packaged up in one of those bamboo looking bowls, with the wooden spoons and forks but really chopsticks would be the way to go, yeah? and then you could start a franchise, it would be all across the country, and it would be called Bowls! wouldn't that be fantastic? "Bowls"! Not Bowels, _Bowls_.


I like it. You have a good entrepreneurial spirit. Please set one up on my campus so I can have something decent to eat for lunch.

-

Urgh, when I rode home from school the last two nights it actually felt kind of _cold_.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Man, I got this great idea for a movie! It would be about gangster zombies - I already have several working titles -
> 
> 1. Deadfellas
> 
> ...


Where is all this creativity coming from? I want some!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have no idea. I doubt it will last long.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> Ok, ok I got this idea - I love rice bowls, don't you? can't get enough of them so I got this idea right?
> 
> Start a restaurant where all they have is rice bowls! wouldn't that be great? you could have like teriyaki rice bowls, fried rice bowls, shrimp rice bowls, and they would all be out there, made fresh that day but packaged up in one of those bamboo looking bowls, with the wooden spoons and forks but really chopsticks would be the way to go, yeah? and then you could start a franchise, it would be all across the country, and it would be called Bowls! wouldn't that be fantastic? "Bowls"! Not Bowels, _Bowls_.


This is essentially Noodle Box, a restuarant that has a couple stores in Vancouver. All they sell is things on noodles, and they all come in those little chinese takeout boxes with chopsticks.

It is usually filled to the brim with teenagers. Not just any teenagers, but cool edgy teenagers who eat cool things from other countries with cool chopsticks and don't even care that they have curfew in another 45 mintues. And I gather Mr. Noodle Box makes a whack load of money from them.

So unless the change from boxes to bowls throws everyone off (my food is ensconced in something circular! It has no end, no beginning! How will I finish my cool edgy food before curfew oh no!) it sounds like you've got a good idea there.

In other news, Barry White be making my hips shake. Can't get enough of YOUR LOVE BABYYYYYY.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Leaving for my interview in half an hour :afr I'm so scared. I've got an excruciating stomach ache and my heart is racing already, even though the interview isn't til 10.30. Hopefully I've done enough preparation. So skeered :cry


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Leaving for my interview in half an hour :afr I'm so scared. I've got an excruciating stomach ache and my heart is racing already, even though the interview isn't til 10.30. Hopefully I've done enough preparation. So skeered :cry


You'll do fine! I know it 

-------

Gonna try some meditation later


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

boy, u sure do like posting here flow :teeth


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> boy, u sure do like posting here flow :teeth


:um


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how could they resist you and your adorable bob? I'm sure you'll be fine. Knowing you, you've prepared to the teeth. Good luck! (I'll be in the same boat in a few months!)



tutliputli said:


> Leaving for my interview in half an hour :afr I'm so scared. I've got an excruciating stomach ache and my heart is racing already, even though the interview isn't til 10.30. Hopefully I've done enough preparation. So skeered :cry


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm scared of my mother.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> You'll do fine! I know it
> 
> -------
> 
> Gonna try some meditation later


Thanks Rachey :squeeze



leonardess said:


> how could they resist you and your adorable bob? I'm sure you'll be fine. Knowing you, you've prepared to the teeth. Good luck! (I'll be in the same boat in a few months!)


:teeth Thanks mum! And welcome back  You were gone for too long.

(And you're right leo, I prepared as much as I could but they only called me yesterday afternoon to invite me to interview first thing this morning so I didn't have a great deal of time.)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Thanks Rachey :squeeze
> 
> :teeth Thanks mum! And welcome back  You were gone for too long.
> 
> (And you're right leo, I prepared as much as I could but they only called me yesterday afternoon to invite me to interview first thing this morning so I didn't have a great deal of time.)


I hope it has gone well miss


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Thanks Sugarbeard, it wasn't too bad in the end.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Man, I crashed hard last night. Don't remember going to sleep, woke up with my laptop face-down on the floor and my lights still on, my shoes and jeans still on...I guess when you dont sleep enough for long enough your body will force it on you.

Feeling good about the week. Even though I'm going to end up in class for 4 hours tonight I have a good feeling about it. Hoping to get out of the house and live it up a little on the weekend.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

macaw said:


> I'm scared of my mother.


:| :squeeze


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Someone should make a "F***, marry, or kill" thread. I'd partake.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Today actually feels like Autumn.  I plan on mowing my lawn for the last time this year.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> What an awesome day it's been


I know


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

SASing at 7.33am is kinda like being by 7.33am...

I can't even watch a porno for longer than 30 seconds without getting distracted by something else. Something is wrong with me ... nvm


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes i feel like i'm going to be alone for the rest of my life :rain


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Of course you'll be alone.

















Alone with Katy Perry


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wizard needs food badly.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> ^ Of course you'll be alone.
> 
> Alone with Katy Perry


maybe i'll get to play with her... oh i'd better not say it :um


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm soooo looking forward to being finished with school. i don't think i want to write another essay in my life.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> ^ Of course you'll be alone.
> 
> Alone with Katy Perry





rawrboy64 said:


> maybe i'll get to play with her... oh i'd better not say it :um


Wear an Elmo shirt, then she'll be all over you.  
Speaking of Katy Perry.... her breasts in HD.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

^ lmao la boobies

I only quit drinking coffee for like a week before I started again.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> Wear an Elmo shirt, then she'll be all over you.
> Speaking of Katy Perry.... her breasts in HD.


 :teeth


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

www.equalexchange.coop = good stuff


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

http://grouphug.us/

Go confess.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

note to self: add more RAM to virtual machine before taking DRM off of files.

should be done by tomorrow morning...I hope.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> http://grouphug.us/
> 
> Go confess.


Found yours


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Found yours


:um


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ Ack! What did you do to your avatar! :um

Just for Funs are active today. Yay!


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Someone should make a "F***, marry, or kill" thread. I'd partake.


 I would to! Someone start it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I had to go to the bathroom.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My tongue is tingling...what a weird feeling. This isn't the first time it's happened though, so it kind of bothers me.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

huh said:


> My tongue is tingling...what a weird feeling. This isn't the first time it's happened though, so it kind of bothers me.


Sounds like a migraine aura, maybe? I get something similar to that sometimes. I don't always have pain after it either. Sometimes it just changes my state of mind.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

huh said:


> My tongue is tingling...what a weird feeling. This isn't the first time it's happened though, so it kind of bothers me.


I used to get that when I was dehydrated. How much water (not juice/soda/beer/etc) are you drinking a day?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Love is a great thing, I must say. However, if I see one more declaration of it on my sister's FB status, I may just lose my dinner. Just saying. uke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i'm officially a disney movie addict


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> Love is a great thing, I must say. However, if I see one more declaration of it on my sister's FB status, I may just lose my dinner. Just saying. uke


haha oh god, it's at the point where I have to make sure I have not recently eaten when logging into my facebook xD.

also:



















Must.Have


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Random old man: How are you today?
Me: I'm good thanks.
Random old man: Good girls are boring.


been an interesting day


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

irishK said:


> Random old man: How are you today?
> Me: I'm good thanks.
> Random old man: Good girls are boring.


lol, I like that line.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

La la la lala lalala I just can't get you out of my head


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shale said:


> Sounds like a migraine aura, maybe? I get something similar to that sometimes. I don't always have pain after it either. Sometimes it just changes my state of mind.


Perhaps, though I never experienced a headache. It's happened before this a few times without any headaches too.



sda0 said:


> I used to get that when I was dehydrated. How much water (not juice/soda/beer/etc) are you drinking a day?


I had a full glass of water in the afternoon, some in the morning too. I didn't feel dehydrated at least.

I've also had some odd visual issues lately. My vision seemed like it got bad for a stretch of time then started to get better. I've also experienced some zigzagging type lines of light that makes it look like the wall is moving. It's kind of hard to describe, but really interesting to experience...lol.

Oh well.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mmmm. Cookies and soy beans. A delicious and well balanced dinner.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

huh said:


> Perhaps, though I never experienced a headache. It's happened before this a few times without any headaches too.
> 
> I had a full glass of water in the afternoon, some in the morning too. I didn't feel dehydrated at least.
> 
> ...


huh, my mom gets ocular migraines, that are not headaches, she just can't see because there is a growing, swirling, ball of light. Hope yours doesn't develop into this. I think she has some triggers for them, like stress, idk.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I have what is called vision migraines, I figure it's the same thing. Again, no headache, but you quite literally go half blind for an hour or so. It's cool for like four minutes and then just really really annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am feeling calmer with the help of a One-a-Day multivitamin for active guys...like me.
The B vitamins help with anxiety!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, i got this great idea for teaching my mom how to understand computers! just relate it to something she does understand - handbags! they're like handbags, see? Ok, like the main drive is the overall handbag, or tote even. and the files are like pockets in the handbag, or small zippered pouches for particular things, like a makeup bag, right? The really important stuff that you want to keep, that goes into a file called a wallet, see? and just by moving things from say the wallet to the makeup bag won't break the handbag everything goes into - I could put it all in a youtube video! Wouldn't that be fantastic? You know like show and tell?

and the internet is like..... like..........


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, I see......it's what *I* respond to, just like most other people. _That's_ why I think it's a big deal. It's me. Not them.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not stupid. And I just realised something :/


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i hope i don't **** up this interview tomorrow...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm fly like a G6


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Okay. I'm done. Bye.


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

"Hey now you're an allstar
get your game on 
go play
Hey now you're a rockstar
get the show on 
get paid"

-Smashmouth "Allstar"

I used to love this as a kid. Such a fun song.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I love the Duggar family.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

This is not a ****ing kennel, damn it!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol @ my housemate.

*"You need a girlfriend"
#"no, life is more simple this way, I am happy this way"
*"but you are lonely"
#"errr, no I'm not"

facepalm.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> lol @ my housemate.
> 
> *"You need a girlfriend"
> #"no, life is more simple this way, I am happy this way"
> ...


If you really want to shut him up on the subject, look him in the eye and ask, "Are you available?" Of course you might be surprised if he says yes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> If you really want to shut him up on the subject, look him in the eye and ask, "Are you available?" Of course you might be surprised if he says yes.


Two problems, it's a she and she's the fiance of my other housemate xD.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Amocholes fail.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think we should talk.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Two problems, it's a she and she's the fiance of my other housemate xD.


Then ask if her fiancée is available! Such trivial details!

Why do girls who are taken always want to fix up the single guys?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

There are so many sirens this morning.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Loan approved, cheque in hand, car is mine!!! Only a 2000km drive to get it home xD


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Loan approved, cheque in hand, car is mine!!! Only a 2000km drive to get it home xD


Woohoo 

-----

Eurrrrrrgghhh the camera hates my face. And magically changes it in horrible, horrible ways.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Had my final exam today. 6 hours long. Math. I'm all done with high school now. Yes, that's right, at age 30. Hey better late than never right? No, it didn't take me like 15 years to complete, I did it mostly in the last two years because I decided I want to get into a university, and that requires a HS diploma. This education was for adult students, so I didn't sit there with a bunch of kids... Oh god, I would have gone insane :lol No offense to anyone, but I'm sure you know what kids in school are like.

I didn't sleep a wink before the exam, although I tried my best for ~4 hours. It turned out to be not that bad. The exam was actually was a little easier than I expected so I'm pretty sure I'll pass. Right now I haven't slept in over 25 hours and haven't eaten almost anything in 12 and I have this weird tranquil, almost drunken feeling because of lack of sleep. It feels kind of nice. lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Loan approved, cheque in hand, car is mine!!! Only a 2000km drive to get it home xD


Paint it pink and call it Priscilla!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

What is this "real life" you're talking about?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Paint it pink and call it Priscilla!


LOL!

__________________________________________________

Why did I take that bet, she can sit back and laugh her butt off and I sit here dripping sweat.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Cat!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1 day down, 6-13 more to go...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is my new favorite way to describe boring people:

"Elena [is] the ultimate wet blanket with the superpower of perpetual wetness and blankety fluff. Elena is like a blanket that has an infinite supply of soaking wet dogs, jumping out of ponds and wrapping themselves in her, over and over again, forever."


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I love the Duggar family.


Me too!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Noooooo. Slept in and am missing class. I feel bad.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

So uni wasn't so bad, I start monday. I felt weird being there though, so I just thought about the silly way i drunk my tea yesterday and felt better. I know that there's definitely people there who don't like me, but that's okay, I don't like them either  Then after I'd enrolled I took the DLR to cutty sark (greenwich) it was strange, I haven't been on those trains since i was a kid and use to call them "flying trains" The DLR goes all the way through canary wharf, really nice views of the thames and all the office buildings. Kinda reminded me of the barclays rollercoaster advert. lol So I got to Greenwich and I found my way to the naval college and there it was, the set of pirates of the Caribbean 4. I told you I'd find Johnny didn't I?  I asked a police man who was sitting there if there was a place where the actors come out, he said he didn't know. So I hung around for a bit, went to a really cool shop with cool notebooks  and then got hassled by people trying to get me to sign up to some charity. They always bug me "Oh I really like your hair, can I talk to you for a second" "no" So I walk into a shop and buy a bottle of water when I come out he's there again "But I really do like your hair. I'm lee by the way, what's your name" "Rachael. Bye!" *walks off* eugh annoying people! So after walking around greenwich not really knowing where the hell I'm going I decide to go home and come back tomorrow. I got on the wrong train coming on  In some town I've never even heard of. I saw parts of London I never even knew existed. There was even a place called mudchute (kinda sounds like another name for an ******* to me) So then i got off the train went in the other direction, got off at canary wharf, had to find my way to the underground station, then ended up in a posh shopping mall. All i saw was a big tiffany and co. sign. I was tempted to stay. So i get the train to west ham, then realise theres no trains going where I need to go, so i get the train to Fenchurch street, cross the platform and get on the train. And to make myself feel better after getting on so many ****ing trains I listened to the bed intruder song 

^for anyone who bothers to read.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

To do, or not to do, this is the question;-)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bon said:


> To do, or not to do, this is the question;-)


Do! You can say you're sorry later.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

This shouldn't make me so angry but it does.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Just because you can, doesn't mean that you should.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

She's polite, fairly attractive, and seems to be a good person, but for some vague reason I don't like her. And it seems other people share the same opinion. I wonder how many feel that way about me.

(2) I just realized how much negative **** I post on here. There's no benefit to it, I'm only reinforcing my negative thought patterns and making myself feel way worse for the most part. So maybe I should just keep my big fat butt out of the frustration section and stick to the lighter stuff. Or maybe not. I think I'll go smoke and listen to music now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Paint it pink and call it Priscilla!


And chop off my wiener right??


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Having NEW AGE FUN with a VINTAGE FEEL :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> And chop off my wiener right??


We can say wiener? :yay


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> And chop off my wiener right??


Only if you're an aging transsexual. The other 2 were just drag queens. Do you realize that one of those 2 played the part of Agent Smith in the Matrix?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Keanu Reeves is gay too, isn't he?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Only if you're an aging transsexual. The other 2 were just drag queens. Do you realize that one of those 2 played the part of Agent Smith in the Matrix?


lol yeah, Hugo Weaving. Good movie that one.



Cheeky said:


> Keanu Reeves is gay too, isn't he?


Hmm dunno, though his current photos in the magazines it looks like he has let himself go!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

oh my god... Greg Giraldo died. How ****ty.

RIP.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

How many times do I have to tell you, I will not go out with you. :/


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

****ing Republicans


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

^^Shale, that purple bud looks _so good_!

*must not get stoned*
*must not get stoned*
*must not get stoned*

Edit: I share your feelings re: Republicans


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

amoeba said:


> oh my god... Greg Giraldo died. How ****ty.
> 
> RIP.


Holy ****. It's crazy how many comedians seem to be fighting these internal demons off the stage and we never hear about it until something like this happens. RIP.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

amoeba said:


> oh my god... Greg Giraldo died. How ****ty.
> 
> RIP.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
This is a devastation to the comedic world.
I can't believe I just found out about this now.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mmmm, almost Margarita Time :yay


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow this feeling is odd


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Just when I was feeling ok,, the stupid anxiety attacks me again :-(

<<<sigh>>>


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Must not relapse....must not relapse.....must not relapse.....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am chasing a ghost, and it's getting frustrating.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm coasting... tuning so much out... smiling and pretending to be so happy. So incredibly happy... life is just peachy.... yeaaahhhhhh. I mean it isn't terrible and there are so many things going well, I love my job and thankfully that and my son are the center of my life. But.... but..... there are no words. I'm just blank inside now and feel I've shut down.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I took two small naps tonight. I can't remember the last time that happened. I hope I can get to bed!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Sometimes I talk *WAY* too much.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm gonna be in so much trouble... :yay


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Loan approved, cheque in hand, car is mine!!! Only a 2000km drive to get it home xD


road trip! ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> I'm coasting... tuning so much out... smiling and pretending to be so happy. So incredibly happy... life is just peachy.... yeaaahhhhhh. I mean it isn't terrible and there are so many things going well, I love my job and thankfully that and my son are the center of my life. But.... but..... there are no words. I'm just blank inside now and feel I've shut down.


?? Hugs


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

okay, I got this great idea for an animated kids' movie/story thing - I'm gonna call it "Do Balloons Go to Heaven" - isn't that cool??? There'd be a song by that name too! There'd be tons of tie-in merch - a book (in a round shape!), a plush toy, all kinds of stuff.....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm gonna be in so much trouble... :yay


what'd you do? Tell us!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to bed! :yay


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got this great idea for a kids' book! Okay, it's called something like "Why the Moon Goes Away" - crap title, but I'm working on it - and it's a fable, you know pure fantasy, explaining the moon's phases and why Polaris is always in the same place, right, and the moon and the star are friends, but then they get into a tiz because the moon is too big and sort of overshadows the star, and the star won't sit still and the moon misses his friend, so they strike this deal where the star promises to stay in one place so that the moon always knows where it is, but only if the moon makes itself smaller every once in a while! See? It's a myth, you know like native americans had myths to explain natural phenomena! Isn't that cool??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I began laughing on the ferry and I think the girl opposite me thinks I am strange. CURSE YOU LEO!!!!!! xD


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mwahahahahahahahaha

*twists ends of unfeasibly large mustache*


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> Must not relapse....must not relapse.....must not relapse.....


You too, eh? Be strong!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It is so funny how quickly things can change. Whether that is a good thing or a bad thing depends on the situation.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Applied for jobseeker's allowance, council tax benefit and housing benefit. Apparently I'm entitled to £51.68 a week. Great! So all I have to do now is rob a bank/sell all my belongings/become a prostitute to make up the other £420 of rent each month. ****ing government. :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Applied for jobseeker's allowance, council tax benefit and housing benefit. Apparently I'm entitled to £51.68 a week. Great! So all I have to do now is rob a bank/sell all my belongings/become a prostitute to make up the other £420 of rent each month. ****ing government. :mum


Holy crap, tjat's like $1000 here for a month of rent. You living in a castle???


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Going back to greenwich today, just to see if i'll see johnny lol I sound like a stalker 

I've been begging people all day to come with me because I don't want to go on my own. So I'm bribing my parents with money and a laptop and their bribing me with johnny depp to buy them the laptop LOL long story. I'm going to see if i can upgrade my phone now, then my mum is dragging me to play bingo with her where they think I'm 21 already. Then when we get to greenwich my mum said we should look in the museums because they're 'amazing' and maybe even go back to that posh mall I mall I found.


----------



## eccentricpeter (Sep 30, 2010)

I am so ugly, but that's okay coz so are you.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uhm duh! :roll


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I hate it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (depending where you are). Now time for a shower and off to work... really want to climb back in bed instead.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Those insufferable little dogs finally are gone. *sigh of relief*


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

I hit a realization of how I interpret a parallel universe.

It's said that a parallel universe is a universe that runs along side ours that's very similar. I think our mind is the universe, and anyone else besides our own is a parallel universe. We're all one consciousness experiencing reality subjectively. When I walk into a room I say this room is HUGE, the other person says it's small. It's as if we're seeing a complete different room.... which makes me think, what else do they see that I don't?

I think the final frontier of humanity while on this planet is understanding the mind of others. I think once we accomplish that we'll know peace among each other forever. I think the problem with life is the lack of understanding ones emotions. Instead of looking at what's making someone upset, look past that straight to their core emotions. You and I will NEVER understand why a billionaire worries about losing a fraction of what he/she has. It's better to not give them a speech on what they need to do, but to acknowledge how they feel and relate to them. 

Just like how no one will understand why I become so depressed over things. They'll look around in confusion... but that's the problem, they're looking around me instead of inside me. They're looking around trying to find why i'm depressed so they can barge their own way of dealing onto mine.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Holy crap, tjat's like $1000 here for a month of rent. You living in a castle???


Lol, far from it! It's a really expensive part of the country to live in. The flat is lovely and it's in the city centre so it's worth it... kind of.... Believe it or not, it was actually the cheapest place we found.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was wondering what that crashing noise was last night, it was one of the stick-on blinds.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It sucks when someone shows interest in you but you're too anxious to talk to them, so you never do. Then they eventually give up, or worse, they get the wrong idea and think you don't like them, so they act like they don't like you either.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm too easily stressed out. Too easily overwhelmed. This shouldn't be so hard.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Typical Guy said:


> You too, eh? Be strong!


I know, its so hard though... what I'm relapsing into isn't too bad though, really.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

My dog gets sleepy at the same time of the day as I do.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Just leave me with now, say the word and we'll go. I'll be the teacher I'll show you the ropes..you'll see a side of love you've never known.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^damnit, i recognize that song...where is it from??


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been running around greenwich like a headless chicken looking for johnny depp (yes really) I got there as filming finished. I know where all the exits are now though hahaha. So I'm going back tomorrow lol. They'll get so annoyed with me they'll HAVE to let me see him, I almsot snuck in today.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tell Johnny I said "Hi". He'll know!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I've been running around greenwich like a headless chicken looking for johnny depp (yes really) I got there as filming finished. I know where all the exits are now though hahaha. So I'm going back tomorrow lol. They'll get so annoyed with me they'll HAVE to let me see him, I almsot snuck in today.


Don't forget to get a picture with his arm around you or we won't believe that you saw him! 
(and tell him that's why you need it) :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Imagine if johnny had the hots for u


----------



## igorzalev (Sep 2, 2010)

Ocasionally scream.................loudly


----------



## igorzalev (Sep 2, 2010)

mmmmmm........pie, gggrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## igorzalev (Sep 2, 2010)

if only there was some way of comunicating with people through cyberspace..........we could talk witout being in the same room and there would be forums, many forums, interesting forums. Oh and lots of porn, mmmmmmm porn.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

sober girlz around me they b akkin like dey drunk


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I disgust myself.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

introvert33 said:


> I was wondering what that crashing noise was last night, it was one of the stick-on blinds.


I sat on a windowsill the other day and the whole valance-wood thingy came crashing down on me. It's only a concussion though. Thanks, Dad!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Tell Johnny I said "Hi". He'll know!


Will do 



shale said:


> Don't forget to get a picture with his arm around you or we won't believe that you saw him!
> (and tell him that's why you need it) :b


I'll try lol :b



rawrboy64 said:


> Imagine if johnny had the hots for u


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

god I can be so silly and immature. 

what a relief.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Is somebody pished?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

My sister's 1½ year old twins are adorable. I went over to visit for a while today. The girl was fascinated with the zipper on my hoodie and kept playing with it, it was so cute. I wish I could be a normal person who could be a part of their lives. It hurt today when I once again realized that when I'm around they stare at me like "who's this stranger?".


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I know why it's called the Ashes. By the time it's over, all the spectators have died of boredom and been cremated.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate drama in my life, but I admit I enjoy watching some of it on MTV.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ohai normal sleep pattern.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Witches are getting married. :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I know why it's called the Ashes. By the time it's over, all the spectators have died of boredom and been cremated.


You take that back missy!!!!! :wife


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

how on earth can I go on?

JUST BREATH


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my ****sies I'm so drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pish tosh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Oh my ****sies I'm so drunk


Oh let the fun begin!! :yay


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh let the fun begin!! :yay


Teheeeeeeeeeeeeeee hai Daisy!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG Macs don't have a hash symbol?!?!?! I can't change my status back to team bob number 1 :cry


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Copy and paste it?
#

edit: and there's this. http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=261019


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Today is not a good day. 

Today is not a good day at all.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh man.

Today I've totally been one of those b!tchy wives that men complain about at bars with their friends.

Need sleep.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ uh oh :wife!!!!! 

---------








, must..have...carrrrr


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

War, children, it's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
It's just a shot away 
I tell you love, sister, it's just a kiss away 
It's just a kiss away 
It's just a kiss away 
It's just a kiss away 
It's just a kiss away 
Kiss away, kiss away


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

My skin is cold, I want to hold a warm hand.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I want to do something productive tonight but I don't feel like I have any energy left to do it. Work is so draining lately.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Today is not a good day.
> 
> Today is not a good day at all.


Guys, binge eating is not helping things get better.

This is not good. Binge eating is my solution to everything.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys, binge eating is not helping things get better.
> 
> This is not good. Binge eating is my solution to everything.


What's wrong E?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Binge eating is ok every now and then. I do the same. I hope your day got better :squeeze

------

I must go to bed NOW instead of consuming every drop alcohol in the house. Especially since the remaining alcohol is buck's fizz.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> What's wrong E?


I had a paper due today at school

I had THREE deadlines due today at work

I am leaving tomorrow for a weekend in the middle of nowhere on Vancouver Island on a mandatory class field trip with 40 classmates I don't know that I need to room with, eat with, and study with for the next three days in the rainest town in North America.

My grandmother was picked up by the police this morning and brought to the hospital for having no idea where she lived and has been waiting for a bed on a stretcher in a hallway of emergency for the last 15 hours and has had to be sedated twice.

As I said, not a good day. Does anyone have any cheeseburgers?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys, binge eating is not helping things get better.
> 
> This is not good. Binge eating is my solution to everything.


Neither is smoking a cigarette for the first time in a long time. Argh, feel free to yell at me. Although I do have to admit I feel less stressed now. Bah.

Hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a lot more positive now... I seem to be thinking more clearly too.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Why did Michael Jackson die and not stay to make more wonderful music for us to enjoy?  Nobody else has a voice like that or the kind of vocal rhythmical genius he had. I love him so much.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

^ I swear I could murder one of those right now, even though I cannot identify half of what is in that picture. :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I had a paper due today at school
> 
> I had THREE deadlines due today at work
> 
> ...


Oh my, you weren't kidding:| I hope you enjoy the field trip, who knows, you might actually have fun and make some friends

Sorry to hear that about your Grandmother, I hope she's alright. I'd give you a hug to make you feel better, but you'll have to settle for a e-hug:hug:squeeze


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yay for workouts! :yay


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

facebook said:


> Ville, more friends are waiting


**** you facebook, there is nobody waiting


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Arrested Development said:


> Wow, that does sound like an intense and draining day
> 
> ((((hug))))
> 
> ...


That is ridonkumouse.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That looks like an animal, like a crab.

I am calm right now - I don't believe it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i went on the sas tinychat only to be met by silence and racism... the word is a sad place :rain


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Gosh I f****** love him.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Day 9 without a cigarette. The world smells funny!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My transit pass begins today; I may now get on and off the bus at will. Dear Danish pastry shop I pass twice daily: I am coming for you.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

^ I used to love having a transit pass. Sometimes I'd ride the bus if I was bored, get off wherever and then get back on.


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

A rainy day is such awful foreshadowing to a bad day, she'll be on my mind until I drop.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Day 9 without a cigarette. The world smells funny!


I've got two packs if cigarettes in my closet I found while cleaning...I'm tempted.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> I've got two packs if cigarettes in my closet I found while cleaning...I'm tempted.


Noooooo! :sus
------
Why do I always fall for the crazy ones?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

even a stupid credit card application from my cu is asking for the name of a personal friend of mine, grr.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> My transit pass begins today; I may now get on and off the bus at will. Dear Danish pastry shop I pass twice daily: I am coming for you.


Hahaha! Transit passes are ballin.

Guys, I'm packing for my SA inducing trip. I am scared. I do not want to go.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I had a 'funny' dream last night, but if you'd seen what I saw you wouldn't think it was funny. I uploaded a video to youtube of me miming a just bieber song (why?) and it became a big hit on youtube and everyone knew me "Justin Bieber's number 1 fan" lol It was weird.

ooo and I just found out, that johnny depp arrives on set by boat  So now I now I know where he'll be a roughly what time (yes I'm that much of a geek)


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys, I'm packing for my SA inducing trip. I am scared. I do not want to go.


You'll do fine. :yes I dare say you'll even enjoy it.



Indigo Flow said:


> ooo and I just found out, that johnny depp arrives on set by boat  So now I now I know where he'll be a roughly what time (yes I'm that much of a geek)


So what are you going to do to him when you catch him?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> He really _is_ a pirate :um


lol



Typical Guy said:


> So what are you going to do to him when you catch him?


Take him home of course, and hang him on my wall 

I also found out, that he's doing a gig at hoxton square in novmeber.

I WILL find him :teeth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

you should catch him, tie him to a bed post and....force him to sign u an autograph then leave.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Random thought from rcapo89....

Poor Uranus, such an underrated planet. :no The planet is always the butt of jokes (pardon the pun). :roll Whenever I come across a documentary about the solar system, astronomers ALWAYS describe Uranus as bland and boring. Scientists were so "blown away" by Jupiter and Saturn, that they were underwhelmed by Uranus. When the Voyager spacecraft finally passed by Neptune, astronomers were so relieved that Neptune didn't turn out to be another Uranus.
In contrast Neptune is always complemented for its deep blue color and "dynamic" atmosphere.

Here is a picture of the beautiful planet Uranus taken by the Voyager 2 spacecraft in 1986. The New Horizons spacecraft is scheduled to pass by Uranus in March 2011. I'm so excited.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

It's going to be a long day.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Teaching myself to read and write good poetry may be the most difficult thing I've ever taught myself. I basically flunked english in school, my spelling has always been horrible (although it has improved dramatically with the use of a spell checker and talking to people online), and I always feel unsure of my grammar. All the more reason to do this, I guess.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Banned for posting pics of Uranus.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

" My job is so ****ing unbelievable. I’ll try to sum it up by first telling you about the folks I work with: First, there is this supermodel wanna-be chick. Yeah, okay, she is pretty hot, but damn is she completely useless.The girl is constantly fixing her hair or putting on make-up.She is extremely self-centred and has never once considered the needs or wants of anyone but herself.She is as dumb as a box of rocks, and I still find it surprising that she has enough brain power to continue to breathe.
The next chick is completely the opposite. She might even be one of the smartest people on the planet.Her career opportunities are endless, and yet she is here with us. She is a zero on a scale of 1 to 10.I’m not sure she even showers, much less shaves her “womanly” parts.I think she might be a lesbian, because every time we drive by the hardware store she moans like a cat in heat.
But the jewel of the crowd has got to be the ****ing stoner. And this guy is more than just your average pothead.In fact, he is baked before he comes to work, during work, and I’m sure after work.He probably hasn’t been sober any time in the last ten years, and he’s only 22.He dresses like a beatnik throwback from the 1960’s, and to make things worse, he brings his big ****ing dog to work.Every ****ing day I have to look at this huge Great Dane walk around half-stoned from the second-hand smoke.Hell, sometimes I even think it’s trying to talk with its constant bellowing.
Also, both of them are constantly hungry, requiring multiple stops to McDonald’s and Burger King, every single ****ing day.
Anyway, I drive these ****tards around in my van and we solve mysteries and ****."


LOL


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> Random thought from rcapo89....
> 
> Poor Uranus, such an underrated planet. :no


LOL u said Uranus! :teeth

by the looks of it, seriously though, that planet is bland and boring...i'm sure we'll find more planets much more vibrant than that in the future


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Take a shower
Brush teeth
Go to dentist.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I just overdosed on Emily Dickinson.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love can even put poets at a loss for words.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> LOL u said Uranus! :teeth
> 
> by the looks of it, seriously though, that planet is bland and boring...i'm sure we'll find more planets much more vibrant than that in the future


Come on, you never even tried to get to know Uranus...it could have a really great personality and you'd never know. :b

I can't believe how early the leaves are falling off the trees here. If winter comes before November, I'm going to lose it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

OMFG my friend just sent me the funniest text message ever. I'm crying with laughter


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr Johns THIS is your critical pathway....I *WANT* a book on mental health now


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

the cheat said:


> Come on, you never even tried to get to know Uranus...it could have a really great personality and you'd never know. :b


perhaps! but it has to prove that to me! D:



irishK said:


> I start teaching in 3 weeks. I've had to push the dates back due to ****ing anxiety but I think it may be okay. It is only two classes a week so I am kind of looking forward to it but also stressed somewhat.


orly, what do u teach??



tutliputli said:


> OMFG my friend just sent me the funniest text message ever. I'm crying with laughter


REALLY? do share! :teeth :mum


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

October is the best month.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

God cheeseburgers and smokes, sounds like a party to me.

Someone shoop a cigarillo and some eyes on that cheeseburger, pronto!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think cold onion rings are actually better then hot ones!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

time to see videos of myself at 4 years old!


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

God amphetamines hit the spot, yay for drugs!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got to sit out on my deck in October!
Too bad it will be chilly this weekend. I may...MAY be able to go to my beach next weekend!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

:lol:spit:wtf:rofl
I didn't know it was a comedy.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

shale said:


> :lol:spit:wtf:rofl
> I didn't know it was a comedy.


:teeth :teeth :teeth :no :rofl :kma


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

shale said:


> Noooooo! :sus
> ------
> Why do I always fall for the crazy ones?


Too late :/


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Hahaha! Transit passes are ballin.
> 
> Guys, I'm packing for my SA inducing trip. I am scared. I do not want to go.


Transit passes ARE ballin.

When you come back from your SA inducing trip, you can tell us all how crazy it was, and we will tell you how brave you were.



shale said:


> :lol:spit:wtf:rofl
> I didn't know it was a comedy.


The reverend said hell AND dammit!

Confession time: I remember that episode. It was a good one.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Irish law is not as boring as I thought it would be...


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Too late :/


Oh well. Better luck next time.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My grandpappy won't let me live with him. Whatever, I don't want to live with anyone, but I still need to get the fack out of here.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

for once, I responded in a complimentary fashion, instead of trying to come up with something sarcastically witty. which is good, as the subject involved moving 400 brake discs all himself. which i did not actually know prior to the compliment. so thank **** for that.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

pice of **** world **** you piece of **** i ****ing hate you mother****er **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** the worlddd


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Poor Uranus, such an underrated planet. :no The planet is always the butt of jokes (pardon the pun). :roll


They really need to rename that planet. :/



> The New Horizons spacecraft is scheduled to pass by Uranus in March 2011. I'm so excited.


Ack, that got me all excited too, because it has some cool moons, but apparently it's just crossing the orbit of Uranus.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

A single beer in my fridge. This is a nice thing.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I had a dream I had an Audi R8, metallic gray, with red interior...it was just a dream :'(


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Comet - it makes your teeth turn green;
Comet - it tastes like gasoline;
Comet - it makes you vomit;
So take some Comet and vomit today!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh man, I am going to watch this movie 8 million times.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

it's soo good to be clean!  now all i have to do is keep it up...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Never realized how hot Bruce Willis was in his old movies. 0_0


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I might be getting two cockatiels soon.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I could be mistaken but it's starting to look more and more like I'm playing in two different bands, when I honestly thought I played in none. It's weird, you would think I would have known about this in advance but it has just kind of happened. :lol Okay maybe calling them both bands isn't really accurate. Uh... It's complicated.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope she is okay...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go to the restroom.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Hope. Gotta get it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

why does my SAS profile look 1 million times better than my facebook/twitter combined? :sus


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Totally in love with this song right now.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

You're very confusing/funny/random when drunk. Yes you


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

rawrboy64 said:


> why does my SAS profile look 1 million times better than my facebook/twitter combined? :sus


Because you have two pikachus playing with building blocks as your profile photo. :3

slightly relevant


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Beds are cool...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Neptunus said:


> Beds are cool...


No! Beds are warm and comfortable!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> No! Beds are warm and comfortable!


:lol

Which is why I will be heading to mine pretty soon! I stand corrected!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am proud of my brother.....now I must go to work


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sending out a big hug to a special friend.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Jesus Christ you had to wait less than 5 minutes around the corner from your own house. Whoopdidoodaa Basil.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think that when you drive a Mercedes SLS, you prob don't need a licence plate that says NASTY SL. I could kind of surmise that from looking at, you know, the car.

Also, eff you for having money!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't say that!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I, Laura, have adult night terrors.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ 


Cleary said:


> Because you have two pikachus playing with building blocks as your profile photo. :3


True :teeth stupid facebook...


> slightly relevant


:haha :wtf


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

It's physically impossible for me to paint my own nails.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay, I hate the stupid kid too, but bashing on Justin Bieber on Youtube is getting so old. Why is it exclusively him??? I see Lady Gaga's name pop up every once in awhile but the majority of the time it is exclusively Justin Bieber. Does his name really have to be mentioned on every single goddamn video???? I sort of feel he's getting more publicity that way...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Does his name really have to be mentioned on every single goddamn video???? I sort of feel he's getting more publicity that way...


^it's a conspiracy. 
_____________________________

we define reality only by what we can sense...therefore infinite possibilities exist beyond our﻿ senses because we can not know what lays beyond hearing seeing tasting smelling and touching..which by the way are not perceived externally but rather are all produced within the brain..so reality is in a sense an internal experience..without the mind there is no reality.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

yeaaahhh... I still don't like her. Too ****ing annoying.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I need peace quiet and calmness,

to my BF I'm sorry this happened :-(


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Core muscle overhaul time.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Giant Penguins. Yeah, that's right. GIANT PENGUINS !!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Okay, I hate the stupid kid too, but bashing on Justin Bieber on Youtube is getting so old. Why is it exclusively him??? I see Lady Gaga's name pop up every once in awhile but the majority of the time it is exclusively Justin Bieber. Does his name really have to be mentioned on every single goddamn video???? I sort of feel he's getting more publicity that way...


*Justin Drew Bieber


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm never going to be able to believe or trust anyone. Nothing seems real anymore.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Spam. Sigh. It's always nice to be kept "up" on the latest developments in the erectile dysfunction field. Sigh. 

*delete*

*delete*

*delete*

*delete*

*delete*

*delete*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have also slept until 11am today, which is practically evening for me. And then I wanted to sleep some more, and was only stopped by the sound of my dad pounding on the basement floor - something to do with putting down tiles. This is so unlike me, but I want to do it again.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm systematic, thorough and consistent. My friend is spontaneous and chaotic even. These qualities are both strengths and flaws for us. I need to learn to be more spontaneous, he needs to learn to be more systematic. I wish we could trade some and be more balanced.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

nightrain said:


> Nice!


Actually, my family doesn't want them. :|

My family members kind of are hoarders so there isn't much space in the house for them. My mom loves cockatiels and I can tell she really wanted them when I told her about the ad I found. We've had three cockatiels in the past but we couldn't let them out of the cages because of how messy our house is. My family just doesn't want to make the effort in cleaning up this mess. My room is pretty clean. I could keep them upstairs, but if I did that they would be 100% my responsibility and I just don't have the money.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Tonight will be my first time drinking beer from a keg.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate my parents, I hate my brothers and sisters...maybe I'm better off Alone.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> I hate my parents, I hate my brothers and sisters...maybe I'm better off Alone.


:hug


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't feel really 'social' at the moment. Yes ironic as it may seem...


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Mmmmmm, drinking orange juice from the carton, no one tell anybody ok??!!???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why can't you learn to close a door? :sus


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I just bought a pack of cigarettes for the first time since 9/7/99. I thought I had quit, but apparently not. Living here has not been good for me.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm able to access the internet past midnight! :boogie I guess my Dad removed the curfew.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am guilty of being my own worst enemy at times. So is everyone else, some more than others.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Today I realized just how lucky I am.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

okay, I've done more work on the Trout Song:

you declared your love would never cease

little did I know 

you practice catch and release......

ba da boom!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Went on a short cruise to Cyprus and Greece. I really needed that. I may post some pictures on here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

2000km drive finished, new car in garage. It is so damn awesome.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Good stuff ospi socks. Jealous as hell here.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Today I realized just how lucky I am.


Epiphany or near miss?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> Tonight will be my first time drinking beer from a keg.


I hope you tried using a glass instead!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Day 2


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I was going to write a long post about procrastination but I decided it could wait until another time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Why must I waste valuable energy on disliking people. They're not worth the chewing gum on the bottom of my shoe, yet just as scummy and annoying.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Why must I waste valuable energy on disliking people. They're not worth the chewing gum on the bottom of my shoe, yet just as scummy and annoying.


One way to get over that is to focus on your own problems instead.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

shale said:


> One way to get over that is to focus on your own problems instead.


Other people are the active ingredient. Though I suppose ignoring it works for the most part.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I have so much energy today and I haven't even taken any speed. Cool. Maybe it's from lifting weights and my new veggie diet.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It was a great day for a walk, so I took one. Went 6 miles down a trail near my place


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sleep


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to get ****ed up and go to my highschool dance where I have no friends with my lesbian friend from another highschool and my stoner friend from yet another highschool. Should be fun times.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Such an awesome night.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Alcohol, music, good food, therapy, finished school, plans for the future, connection with a friend, removal of toxic influences... Life is feeling good and getting better.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Since When did mind_games become a mod?

-----

Ballet lessons start tomorrow, I'm going to make myself go. Now i need to find my card to get in :/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate it when other people are right. 

And I hate that I'm too dumb to understand mathematical analysis.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> Since When did mind_games become a mod?


I bet he bribed Amocholes with some naughty photos  On a side note, usernames look more interesting when they're bright green.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Saltiest hamburger helper EVA


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cmon... keep it up... don't give up!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please go away.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I never knew how difficult this could be.... I've gotta stay strong though.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

After hours of research and thorough analysis, the difference between the styles of Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder is:

Stevie moves from side to side.

Ray moves back and forth.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:lol 

Sunday night--- I don't want to go to bed because then I'll wake up and it's monday.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i got 99 problems but a ***** ain't one!!!! 11!!!11121!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Woo. She had a good time last night too. Score!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Depression sucks...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

How can I be sure
in a world that's constantly changing? 
How can I be sure where I stand with you? 
Whenever I, whenever I am away from you
I wanna die
cause you know I wanna stay with you. 
How do I know? 
Maybe you're trying to use me; 
flying too high can confuse me; 
touch me but don't take me down


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks  it totally does...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

chinese food


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn work, I want to drive in the hills all week!!!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

she loves me....she loves me not..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

no beta keys left...damn.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Black tea is the tits, innit? I fancy it lots. So much, in fact, that I think I should be an honourary Brit. Now where's me monocle and top hat?


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i wonder how many of these clingy/helpless fall in love with anything that pays attention to them kind of girls are in my area? id love to make one my gimp for a week or two then toss her used *** in the trash.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

woot. my blackberry cobbler came out nice.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Black tea is the tits, innit? I fancy it lots. So much, in fact, that I think I should be an honourary Brit. Now where's me monocle and top hat?


only if you put milk in, mate. "tea without milk is uncivilized".

(name the movie and you ARE an honorary brit)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Ahh, I had to look it up. Brit license revoked. I had the lingo down and everything too. I'll get you for this!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I just created an account on Second Life..:blank


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

First proper day at uni, eugh! I hope I'm not there long


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> ^ Ahh, I had to look it up. Brit license revoked. I had the lingo down and everything too. I'll get you for this!


mwahahaha! foiled again senor huevos! *pets manky cat*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I just created an account on Second Life..:blank


o man are you brave. I tried once and couldn't get in that entrance thingie. Keep us posted! (in other words, what's it like?)


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

the only women i talk to about thier feelings and relationships and girly bull**** and such are women im having sex with. guys who dont think like this are pleasing subordinate beta male pussies.

even the girl you are trying to win over by being a mamas sissy boy thinks so even if her ego could never admit to it her instincts dont lie.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Arrested Development said:


> Maybe if I just don't go to sleep tomorrow will never come. . . .


I've tried this many times. It doesn't seem to work so far.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I really gotta go to bed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If the world ain't crumblin...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm finally starting to feel like myself again.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

a female creates a thread on here a 20 males reply to it...what you are seeing here is modern day beta rape. when the alphas are away the betas will play in numbers even if the female doesnt want to.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

because I said so


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I should be sleepy now but I'm not. C'mon adenosine, work your magic ya *******.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

That dead dude keeps scratching his butt. :/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear SAS.

I am back home and still alive. I was forced to socialize and eat kelp. Sometimes at the same time.

I will post pictures. But now, to sleep.

Elise


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I was forced to socialize and eat kelp. Sometimes at the same time.


So there actually is a Hell? How bout that.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

New music time, Beartato.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Life is cruel. I see things, and it makes me wonder..

It makes me wonder why douche bags whinge and complain about how oh so horrible their lives are, and always blaming their conditions on those around them; for all the smallest things.

I see disabled children on the bus, and their parents, putting on brave faces while inside they know that people will stare, and they will judge. I see people who live through poverty in third world countries through the media and the disease and famine that they are forced to endure throughout the course of their shortened lives. I see families who've lost their loved ones through tragedy and mothers who are forced to raise children alone.

I see all this, and I feel grateful because in context of the aforementioned examples, the scale of the stress I experience is but a microcosm of what others suffer. Our SA, how crap we think our lives are because we got picked on in high school or as a result of our familial circumstances, is merely a cop out to that which we know doesn't even register on the radar of what some people have to deal with.

So, in summation, why people whinge and ***** that their lives are so crap and there is nothing positive about it, in conjunction with the whole 'I thrive on negativity' routine is just crap. We all have control over how we feel one way or another. One thing we can't help is that outside of our control, and we should not allow that to control us. So please, next time you go whinging about your childhood or you weren't in the right mental state to control your behaviour, just think about all those out there who do not have the privelege to change their conditions, just as you and I do; we citizens of western civilisation. Those are my words to you.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to write a story.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

:yawn I really need to stop going to bed late :flush


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

-_- there's nothing good on tv anymore....


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm getting drafted in 3 weeks time. Yay me.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm crazy poor.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Who's the mutha flippin? I'm the mutha flippin!

The mutha flippin hip-hoppapotemus, my lyrics are bottomless .......................................…......................................................... ..... .............


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm signing up to be a volunteer for the 2012 olympics, I might be able to see some stuff for free?

----

I didn't even go to uni today and it's still stressing me the **** out. Everything always ****s up.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Dear SAS.
> 
> I am back home and still alive. I was forced to socialize and eat kelp. Sometimes at the same time.
> 
> ...


So did you see any Sasquatch or hear the call of the creature at night?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to study. errrrgh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I dun wanna go to bed *throws toys out of pram*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> I dun wanna go to bed *throws toys out of pram*


Does someone need a dry nappie?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Demerzel said:


> I'm finally starting to feel like myself again.


same here! :yay only 3 days, but oh what a difference...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I was just in asda, went down the fruit aisle and saw some granny smith apples 

The first thought i had wasn't of eating them :no


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'm signing up to be a volunteer for the 2012 olympics, I might be able to see some stuff for free?


Hahahaha. If it's anything like the Vancouver Olympics, no. Not at all.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Your approval means nothing to me.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dear Second Right Upper Bicuspid:

I hate you so much. Stop hurting me :mum

Hugs and kisses, 
Soda


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> That dead dude keeps scratching his butt. :/


That's just gas escaping. Quite common in postmortem bodies. o_o


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I spent the entire afternoon at the job centre. God, that is one depressing place.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I simply don't care anymore. I'm not even afraid anymore. I don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I knew there was something missing from my profile and I just realised what it is - the 'infractions' tab has gone :yay


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Weighted sit-ups hurt so good.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Looks fade, but SASsiness doesn't.


:lol Troof!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Hahahaha. If it's anything like the Vancouver Olympics, no. Not at all.


seriously? I was thinking of doing the same. welcome back!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Must...have...caffeine...*dead*


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I just love being at school for 10 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

A certain someone on this forum reminds me physically of someone I know in real life...though it's not actually him. :sigh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmmm....vegetable lasagna.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

huh said:


> mmmmm....vegetable lasagna.


Is awesome!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Tryna get my Usher on but I can't let it burn.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Took meds, feel like doo dee. Kills my appetite also. Work is also dead boring, I need a god damn challenge, not this database bs.

FUUUUUUUUUU

probs should have posted that in the bothering thread. cbf.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Tryna get my Usher on but I can't let it burn.


Well OMG at least you have somebody to love remit ft. Justin Bieber


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> seriously? I was thinking of doing the same. welcome back!


If you volunteered for the Vancouver Olympics, your chances were:

-80% standing on a street corner with a megaphone directing confused tourists to venues

-14% standing in a parking lot with a megaphone directing confused VANOC execs to parking spaces

-4% standing in the aisles of the Opening and Closing Ceremonies ensuring all audience members wore their assigned paper ponchos and moose hats

-1% If you spoke a second language, could be available 24 hours a day, and had proof of being a boy scout or brownie as a child, getting your name put into a random lottery for a cool job

-1% never showing up to volunteer because you were mugged for your red Vancouver mittens and were still recouperating in the hospital


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I cant pin point what it is I hate about uni, I really don't like the place and I'm not sure why. Maybe I should contact the college counsellor again, yes or no?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I cant pin point what it is I hate about uni, I really don't like the place and I'm not sure why. Maybe I should contact the college counsellor again, yes or no?


Can't hurt!

Prob just the whole atmosphere and culture which surrounds Uni. It was always the whole "party" vibe I got from people there which turned me off.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Tinypic is not working!

I cannot post pictures of seaweed for you all!

I feel sad.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Tinypic is not working!
> 
> I cannot post pictures of seaweed for you all!
> 
> I feel sad.


Imageshack those pics yo, you can upload more than one at a time and you don't have to type in a verification word/number.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What is this imageshack you speak of? I will quite gladly live in it if it doesn't make me read wobbly nonsense words every time I submit a picture.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking of packing my bags sometime soon and traveling to some stranded island and being friends with a coconut named Wilson.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://imageshack.us/

To upload more than one, you would just have to hold your left mouse button and drag the square thingy over the photos you're uploading.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Tinypic is not working!
> 
> I cannot post pictures of seaweed for you all!
> 
> I feel sad.


YOU'RE sad?? WE are the ones being deprived here! What about US!!



Emptyheart said:


> I'm seriously thinking of packing my bags sometime soon and traveling to some stranded island and being friends with a coconut named Wilson.


Anything has to be better than the core of the Earth. Just don't forget the sunscreen.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ the sunscreen can stay..afterall I've already been used to hotter temperatures..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> I'm seriously thinking of packing my bags sometime soon and traveling to some stranded island and being friends with a coconut named Wilson.


Soccer ball silly!!11


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Soccer ball silly!!11


Oh yess!
Soccerball!
Or was it a football?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It was a volleyball, you movie ingrates.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I knew it!!^ lmao


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

night


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Today is going to be a good day.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> -1% never showing up to volunteer because you were mugged for your red Vancouver mittens and were still recouperating in the hospital


Oh I hope I get this one. I love to stay in the hospital and I could use the time away.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

good day


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear mum,

Yes, you are as horrible as you say you are, but not for the reasons you continue to yell about.

Signed, me.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't want to deal with this >.< the possibility of phone calls and trying to sound like I have it together is making my anxiety worse.. gah. I need this month to go over FAST!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

karma police...arrest this man!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, so today didn't go that bad. I was worried because I didn't know where the hell I was supposed to go but I found it. And it was individual tutorials which means I only needed to be in for 15 minutes. The trains were ****ed again so I thought i got in late, when i was actually early. I was so tempted to just skip, but i forced myself to go. So while I had an hour to kill I went and bought a nice new pair of converse  Then I came back for my tutorial, the teacher was really nice. I didn't even feel as anxious as i thought i would. Probably the one of the only days I'll feel okay. Afterwards I went to the hummingbird bakery and bought a red velvet cupcake, £2 for a ****ing cake... This better be good. I have tomorrow off, which means I get to go shopping at blue water 

Also: My pink poodle lost a leg 

Update: The cream cheese frosting on the red velvet cupcake was horrible, but the cake was nice! lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> *Today is going to be a good day.*


Indeed it was


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm looking forward to four days of peace and quiet.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No fun, my babe, no fun.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Also: My pink poodle lost a leg


 aww how did it lose it?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I discovered I'm 21% *gay*, according to a facebook quiz anyway. :wife:eyes:yay:b


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Okay, I hate the stupid kid too, but bashing on Justin Bieber on Youtube is getting so old. Why is it exclusively him??? I see Lady Gaga's name pop up every once in awhile but the majority of the time it is exclusively Justin Bieber. Does his name really have to be mentioned on every single goddamn video???? I sort of feel he's getting more publicity that way...


Saw this on the front page of MSN right now: *Gaga & Bieber race toward 1 billion Youtube views*. Do you see what I mean????



KumagoroBeam said:


> ^it's a conspiracy.


It is!! :no


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Why do I have to instruct her, over and over, same questions.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Saw this on the front page of MSN right now: *Gaga & Bieber race toward 1 billion Youtube views*. Do you see what I mean????
> 
> It is!! :no


Leave justin bieber alone! :mum :twak :cry :cry


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> Leave justin bieber alone! :mum :twak :cry :cry


ROFL!! :haha


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been studying management theory for five hours now. Someone save me, this **** is painfully boring.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Being tired, unmotivated, uninspired, repressed, cold and hungry. That's what my state is going to be for the upcoming 6 months :no


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ragana said:


> Being tired, unmotivated, uninspired, repressed, cold and hungry. That's what my state is going to be for the upcoming 6 months :no


:rub


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> :rub


ops


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*yeah*
*and stuff*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I discovered I'm 21% *gay*, according to a facebook quiz anyway. :wife:eyes:yay:b


apparently I am 65% man according to another quiz on there.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Bon said:


> Why do I have to instruct her, over and over, same questions.


my god you must have my old job


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

my body is in pain, but i will still move forward...


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Just...two more paragraphs of this lame paper to complete..
Must not procrastinate..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Counting down until my boss overhears my colleague and I having jabs at eachother, to which we will be in deep crap since we say some pretty full on things xD (but all in good spirit of course).


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I woke up this morning to about half a dozen cows in the garden (one of the benefits of my garden backing onto farmers fields lol) and walking down my garden earlier this evening in the dark I slipped in a cow pat


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

nork123 said:


> I woke up this morning to about half a dozen cows in the garden (one of the benefits of my garden backing onto farmers fields lol) and walking down my garden earlier this evening in the dark I slipped in a cow pat


omfg it is my dream to have a cow chillin in my backyard. I so want a cow as a pet, just munching away having a gay old time.

Yes I am weird.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Saw this on the front page of MSN right now: *Gaga & Bieber race toward 1 billion Youtube views*. Do you see what I mean????
> 
> It is!! :no


im tired of seeing dumb *** comments like "65 bieber fans must have pressed the dislike button" or "65 bieber fans dont know what real music is". the hate is unjustified, sure his music sucks, but its not like you cant ignore it. i honestly cant name or remember hearing a justin bieber song.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why does my dad use thickening hair shampoo when he's 100% bald.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> Why does my dad use thickening hair shampoo when he's 100% bald.


Hey just because you can't see it doesn't mean it doesn't exist!!!!

I got some dirty stares after testing how good my brakes were..:um


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Hey just because you can't see it doesn't mean it doesn't exist!!!!
> 
> I got some dirty stares after testing how good my brakes were..:um


It doesn't exist.
I knew this when he stopped buying hair brushes.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Here's an image you can do without... but maybe it isn't for the hair on his head. :sus


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ I am going to send u something really disturbing in ur inbox for giving me a really nasty image ....let's hope ur not gay and won't enjoy this.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^oooh send me them! :teeth lol jk



silentcliche said:


> That's just gas escaping. Quite common in postmortem bodies. o_o


I thought his butt was his head!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

silentcliche said:


> ^ Here's an image you can do without... but maybe it isn't for the hair on his head. :sus


armpit shampoo...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> ^ I am going to send u something really disturbing in ur inbox for giving me a really nasty image ....let's hope ur not gay and won't enjoy this.


Okay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> Okay


:teeth


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to pick myself up & move on


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd be grateful if anyone could link me to that post about how exercise was an expression of their determination to beat depression or something along those lines. I was gonna save that post but I got side tracked and now I can't find it.


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> It doesn't exist.
> I knew this when he stopped buying hair brushes.


Hah! Funny.

Friday's going to suck...damn this anxiety~


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

You wouldn't believe my evening if I told you :eek


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Try us!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Really looking forward to the weekend. Can't wait to do some more ice skating friday afternoon and again in the evening. I might even go saturday too lol. I forgotten what a 9 to 5 week was like -_- Damn work!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You would do things other than watch bathurst all weekend? I am appalled.

I also watch and enjoy Gossip Girl.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ospi said:


> You would do things other than watch bathurst all weekend? I am appalled.
> 
> I also watch and enjoy Gossip Girl.


And as I write that my housemates informs me I have a bbq to go to on sunday for the entire afternoon. So now it will be socialise with people I don't know or care about and miss one of the only weekends I really look forward to.

****.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

CoconutHolder said:


> *yeah*
> *and stuff*


It's good to see you posting again.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

yea i didnt LIKE that. yea that, you know exactly what i mean.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

/me wants a nap!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not quite sure if last night was the best idea ever or the worst idea ever....and yet I'm strangely OK with it all.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tralalala


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

*I don't believe in Heaven,*
Whose peace the preacher cites:
I only trust your eyes now,
They're my heavenly lights.

I don't believe in God above,
Who gets the preacher's nod:
I only trust your heart now,
And have no other god.

I don't believe in Devils,
In hell or hell's black art:
I only trust your eyes now,
And your devil's heart.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Went shopping today at blue water, reminded me so much of the mall at millenia. Probably spent way too much :/ I could have stayed in the hollister shop all day long, was hard to pull myself away from it. I couldn't stop laughing all day.

Quote of the day:

Restaurant manager: We don't have an alcohol liscence yet guys
Me: That's okay, I have some in my bag


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I was thinking about friending my ex on facebook just for the lulz, but she'd probably end up blocking me and I enjoy stalking her page too much to risk it. /creep


----------



## eccentricpeter (Sep 30, 2010)

Found this browsing the smilies. Seeing it in a social anxiety forum just cracked me up for some reason.

:hide

LOL. made my day.

Edit:
and this:
oke


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Gonna upload my new song real soon.  I'm just working on the video for youtubes...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its kinda hard for me to read stuff here cuz i threw my glasses away...i threw them off the balcony and now i cant find them...but ill be getting new ones soon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a lot of living to do.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

What a perfect day.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The clouds are finally starting to part.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Stop it, you cant do that - Stop it, Stop it, Stop it!!!


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

My anxiety is really bad right now. Should I drink some booze to calm down or should I take an anxiety pill hummmmmmmm

descisions------- descisions


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It took me almost nine hours to write a 2700 word essay. Now I just feel like dying.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

♪"I can hear the alarm blasting through my dream 
Please just let me sleep, I don't want to leave this warmth
There's plenty of time, just 5... no, 10 more minutes will do."♪


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Someone on the skytrain had that stupid Watch me burrrrrrrn song as their ringtone and now I CAN"T GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD.

I another news, I am getting two boxes of thin mint girl guide cookes tomorrow biiiitchesssss and you aren't.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Paranormal Entity...I rate it a 0!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I got a haircut today and didn't immediately go into hiding afterwards. This is a first!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

where are you?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I got a haircut today and didn't immediately go into hiding afterwards. This is a first!


The bob looks fantastic!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

When you're working on a mix of a song with a friend, it's great to have a friend who is as devoted and perfectionistic as you are. lol


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> im tired of seeing dumb *** comments like "65 bieber fans must have pressed the dislike button" or "65 bieber fans dont know what real music is". the hate is unjustified, sure his music sucks, but its not like you cant ignore it. i honestly cant name or remember hearing a justin bieber song.


Most people on Youtube act like he's the only one that's responsible for today's stupid music. There's a HELL of a lot of people responsible, not just him. Lady Caca, The Jonass Brothers, Lil'...Whine lmao, the list goes on and on.

I kind of know one, that one with...I forgot which rapper it was.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Gonna upload my new song real soon.  I'm just working on the video for youtubes...


I'm looking forward to it... I really liked the first one you posted.

I actually bookmarked it, heh.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Only 2 more days and I'm gone.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

huh said:


> Only 2 more days and I'm gone.


:con Where are you going?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I lost the game


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I another news, I am getting two boxes of thin mint girl guide cookes tomorrow and you aren't.


Is it tomorrow yet? I want my thin min cookies nowwwwwww.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Cleary said:


> :con Where are you going?


Washington DC ;p

I'm driving there to attend a lecture that's part of a book tour.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Is it tomorrow yet? I want my thin min cookies nowwwwwww.


Girl Guide cookies, eh? So is that some sort of cheap girl scout knock off brand ? :b


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

amoeba said:


> I'm looking forward to it... I really liked the first one you posted.
> 
> I actually bookmarked it, heh.


Cooool, thanks!  Me and my friend just spent hours mixing the song and both our ears are tired and confused, haha. I need a good night's sleep to know that what we made actually sounds good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I shouldn't be in the bad mood I have been in over the past couple of days, I have no reason to be. And yet I am Mr gwumpy gwumps as my mum would say.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ick! The extra Paxil is going to add FAT to my voluptuous athletic body.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Cooool, thanks!  Me and my friend just spent hours mixing the song and both our ears are tired and confused, haha. I need a good night's sleep to know that what we made actually sounds good.


I'm looking forward to it as well. You got slicker production values than what I do, that's for sure


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

uffie said:


> where are you?


I'm here


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

uffie said:


> yea i didnt LIKE that. yea that, you know exactly what i mean.


Explain


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Ick! The extra Paxil is going to add FAT to my voluptuous athletic body.


I have the market cornered on voluptuousness on this site, thanks very much.

You may, however, take curvaceous.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for cornering a market.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

FML moment brought to you by this man


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Ick! The extra Paxil is going to add FAT to my voluptuous athletic body.


Aw, I know how you feel. Paxil makes me feel so much better, but the weight gain is depressing. I am going to try reducing my dosage and, yet again, modifying my diet and exercise regimen. My family has "thin genes" so I'm not "that big"... but certainly pleasantly plump, lol! That's still more than my liking!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

huh said:


> Washington DC ;p
> 
> I'm driving there to attend a lecture that's part of a book tour.


I don't know how far of a drive DC is for you, but you are one dedicated fan. What book is it?


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

And that was all she wrote


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

$*#%#!!! why won't this work!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> $*#%#!!! why won't this work!


have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Ouch, this really hurts.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sing a song of sixpence a pocket full of rye, four and twenty blackbirds baked in a pie...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am pretty sure time has slowed down tonight. Yes the speed of time.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, the people that go on The Apprentice are a load of horrible old ****s. "My first word wasn't 'mummy', it was 'money'"...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> have you tried turning it off and on again?


That is my answer to all technical problems


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so sick of the familiar.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ I fell for your formspring. :angrywomaninhairrollersshakingrollingpin


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I am in misery 
There aint nobody who can comfort me, oh yeah
Why won't you answer me?
The silence is slowly killing me, oh yeah


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not even sure if I'm liked here, I feel like I'm just lurking around and pervading everyone's business.
I somehow can't help but think this..


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

EmptyRoom said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm liked here, I feel like I'm just lurking around and pervading everyone's business.
> I somehow can't help but think this..


People seem to like you in chat. You seem pretty nice


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> have you tried turning it off and on again?


I swear, so help me!...gah!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

EmptyRoom said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm liked here, I feel like I'm just lurking around and pervading everyone's business.
> I somehow can't help but think this..


?? I enjoy reading your posts. You do seem quite nice.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I have the market cornered on voluptuousness on this site, thanks very much.
> 
> You may, however, take curvaceous.


can I borrow some of your cleavage? I've been looking for mine. the APB has obviously not worked.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

You know you're happy when you can't stop smiling and you're not entirely sure why


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sda0 said:


> .. You seem pretty nice


:yes



EmptyRoom said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm liked here, I feel like I'm just lurking around and pervading everyone's business.
> I somehow can't help but think this..


'Tis your SA talking. And that goes for Cyber Lume (sp?) too.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what the hell was that??


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mmmm I can feel the rum warming me up.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

EmptyRoom said:


> I'm not even sure if I'm liked here, I feel like I'm just lurking around and pervading everyone's business.
> I somehow can't help but think this..


I agree with t'others, you seem nice! And interesting.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> You know you're happy when you can't stop smiling and you're not entirely sure why


What happened with that Johnny Depp thing?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

something crashed in the house but I can't figure out what it was.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Mmmm I can feel the rum warming me up.


uh oh :rofl


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyy I've only had one glass! cry)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy I've only had one glass! cry)


Pff, you have gone soft toots, SOFT I TELLS YE!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy I've only had one glass! cry)


How big was the glass?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate fuc**** stacking sh** up when it's going to messed around with, you try stacking sh** up every 10 mins.. I'm not enjoying this


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Pff, you have gone soft toots, SOFT I TELLS YE!


Are you using reverse psychology to make me drink more? Because that always works.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Are you using reverse psychology to make me drink more? Because that always works.


:um

/scampers


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> How big was the glass?


It was a perfectly average-sized wine glass... :um


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :um
> 
> /scampers


That makes me want to hug you :teeth


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> It was a perfectly average-sized wine glass... :um












Like this?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Like this?


:yes


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ High fives for a fellow displaced hoser :high5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to make up for the run I had missed yesterday.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

nightrain said:


> I split more firewood today. It's a good way to make me feel Canadian again :b


Obligatory lumberjack song


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Emotional detachment. OMG. Totally. 

:idea


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Cleary said:


> I don't know how far of a drive DC is for you, but you are one dedicated fan. What book is it?


The Moral Landscape

I decided to take a few days off for it so I can do some sight-seeing while I'm there.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> can I borrow some of your cleavage?


Only if I can trade it for some of your fast metabolism.

Really, I do have enough cleavage to share, but it's my security blanket. My soft, cushy, perky security blanket.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Only if I can trade it for some of your fast metabolism.
> 
> Really, I do have enough cleavage to share, but it's my security blanket. My soft, cushy, perky security blanket.


 :fall


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I like blankets.

Wait, what?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to make up for the run I had missed yesterday.


I still have to do this.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

leonardess said:


> can I borrow some of your cleavage? I've been looking for mine. the APB has obviously not worked.


If I get moobage u can have mine lol


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Go Leafs Go, Stanley Cup baby!!!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ First in the East! End the season now and we're playoff bound. Whoo.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think i'm what you need.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay, I got the theme song for my gangster zombie movie:

"I got YOUR brains
got YOUR eyes
got YOUR liverrrrrr..."

wouldn't that be great??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> If I get moobage u can have mine lol


moobage would be better than no-bage. Thanks! Can I get you anything to eat? some hormone laden beef, perhaps?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

leonardess said:


> Okay, I got the theme song for my gangster zombie movie:
> 
> "I got YOUR brains
> got YOUR eyes
> ...


Yes, but not quite as great as it would be if you posted a video of yourself singing that.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I like it when I'm happy when there's no particular reason to be. Thank you, brain.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I happened to bump into an old acquaintance yesterday. they said my god you've gotten fat! 
to which I replied "I've had a lot on my plate"


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Eugh, another day at uni  That place makes me feel sick.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

leonardess said:


> moobage would be better than no-bage. Thanks! Can I get you anything to eat? some hormone laden beef, perhaps?


haha sure, I could go for some big fat super hormone rib eye steaks. moobs arising :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Grrr, my coworkers infuriate me as usual. Not intentionally, though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Just put on a crock pot full of sauerkraut and ribs.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

my bad!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Doh!


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

is it too late?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Slim Shady said:


> Doh!


Doh indeed.


Ragana said:


> is it too late?


it's never too late <--jus added this to confuse you


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Procrastination is a disease and I'm terminally ill.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bye bye Hicks and Gillette. We did tell yee that we'd win in the end. 

You'll never beat the Scousers!

You'll Never Walk Alone.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Uni was okay today, well it wasn't bad, so i guess it was good? My teacher seemed to like my work the best, it was different from everyone elses and he said "I actually really like that one" which he didn't say about anyone else's.

New converse = sore feet 

Also: OMG!!!! the disney store sent me a £5 voucher, now I can get my lotso bear that smells like strawberry XD


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

stop your psycho-babble.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> stop your psycho-babble.


I will not! Why dont you stop first?

Yeah! Now, how do ya like them apples


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

the world spins on its axis, one man works while another relaxes


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I still have this damned headache :-(

My afternoon will be long, boring and possibly anxiety filled ;-(

I'm starting to hate living here, the neighborhood is not as peaceful as it used to be :-(

Right now things suck.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

My friends seriously suck.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I just decided, on a whim, that I'm going to the *Bob Dylan* concert tonight. Floor seats mother****ers!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

To go out with this guy or not to go out? mmm...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i wish i was never born...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Encrypting a 1TB drive takes a long time.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nightrain said:


> Smallville is on tonight! I can't believe I've been watching it for 10 years...


that **** is still going??:um


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Free pot. Someone found a big old hunk of it in a stairwell.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I wonder how big a house spider would have to be to be able to beat me in a round of fisticuffs...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nightrain said:


> This is the last season. :|


aww ok


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

pita said:


> Free pot. Someone found a big old hunk of it in a stairwell.


Would you like my mailing address?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

As much as I like this site and the people, i'm thinking of leaving. 
I've said this before..let's see if I keep my word.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Typical Guy said:


> It's good to see you posting again.


*Thanks ! Hope to come around a bit more . . . maybe.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> As much as I like this site and the people, i'm thinking of leaving.
> I've said this before..let's see if I keep my word.


*I hear ya. You do end up missing ppl you've gotten to know and that does suck. But gotta do what's best for ourselves. *


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

After finishing off a bottle of malibu (with OJ of course ) i feel sick uke


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

So, I definitely cried during _Like a Rolling Stone_. :mushy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> After finishing off a bottle of malibu (with OJ of course ) i feel sick uke


ya think? xD

-------

Thank god for Motor Racing, best.thing.ever.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I spent my Friday night at a retirement home playing bingo.

At a table by myself.

ROCK ON BABY


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> So I spent my Friday night at a retirement home playing bingo.
> 
> At a table by myself.
> 
> ROCK ON BABY


Sounds like fun. Did you win?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> So I spent my Friday night at a retirement home playing bingo.
> 
> At a table by myself.
> 
> ROCK ON BABY


I spent my Friday night playing Uno with my niece. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

where is he


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

thewall said:


> I just decided, on a whim, that I'm going to the *Bob Dylan* concert tonight. Floor seats mother****ers!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie





thewall said:


> So, I definitely cried during _Like a Rolling Stone_. :mushy


That's cool!



rawrboy64 said:


> that **** is still going??:um


 I used to love Smallville back in the day, lmao.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Cleary said:


> I spent my Friday night playing Uno with my niece. Pretty awesome.


Let's compare:

_Your niece:_ Uno!
_
Bingo Lady:_ G 56!
_Old guy in wheelchair:_ B 56?
_Old lady in wheelchair:_ G 50!
_Bingo lady_: No, Geeeee Fifty. Six.
_My grandma:_ Am I on a cruise ship?
_Other old guy in wheelchair:_ BINGO!
_Bingo Lady:_ You can't have a Bingo, this is the first number
_Old lady who actually isn't in a wheelchair:_ I HAVE A BINGO TOO!
_Same old lady in wheelchair:_ Oh, it's G56! Me too!
_My grandma: _I'm getting sea sick!



the cheat said:


> Did you win?


Some old guy kicked my butt. Retirement home bingo hustling is apparently a lucrative business.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

In other news, I told my lab partner friend today I could die a happy woman if Alan Rickman would put on a wizard's hat and read erotica to me. I only realized afterwards that about 10 other people heard me.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> In other news, I told my lab partner friend today I could die a happy woman if Alan Rickman would put on a wizard's hat and read erotica to me. I only realized afterwards that about 10 other people heard me.


Don't fret overmuch, I have to imagine that everyone around you was on the same page. Alan Rickman is a magical, magical man.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Let's compare:
> 
> _Your niece:_ Uno!
> _
> ...


:lol
Playing with a group of senile old folks sounds pretty entertaining.

and my niece never called uno because I won every time. 
Not bragging or anything...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why is Youtube recommending me a video called "Fat Girl Laughing"? And why does it have 13 million views?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy crap, I forgot how depressed I get after I use that medication.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm giving tinychat a break. For real this time lol Way too much drama for my liking. Can't deal with it.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Spent nearly £200 on an iPod..I feel well poor now


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, things went downhill pretty fast. I didn't know I could feel this ****!


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

If I was a woman and Danny Devito wanted to marry me I'd be honored, the dude is just all that and then some


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

DyingInTheOutside said:


> If I was a woman and Danny Devito wanted to marry me I'd be honored, the dude is just all that and then some


Is this even up for debate? Have you seen Twins?


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Is this even up for debate? Have you seen Twins?


Ummmmmm Heck Yes










When you gots swag, nothing can keep you down, not even gravity nor genetics:b


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

That film is up there with the Bible in terms of most influential things ever.

I base my whole life upon the hope that Danny Devito will turn out to be my long lost twin.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder how much longer it will be until he breaks your heart and you turn into a full-fledged wh0re.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why do I do these things?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I've become bored of everything. I hope this feeling passes soon.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I should have stayed in bed. :yes


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I spent 200 euro on a dress and another 200 euro on designer shoes that'll i'll only wear once, to my graduation - i feel so badass! I also bought another camera today, and my other one isn't even broke - looks like i won't be getting that car anytime soon, with the rate i'm going at!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

1 hour remaining


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

For the first time in over two weeks, I got a full night's sleep.

I feel soooooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

So in the end, was it worth it? Jesus Christ. How irreparably changed my life has become. It's always the last day of summer and I've been left out in the cold with no door to get back in. I'll grant you I've had more than my share of poignant moments. Life passes most people by while they're making grand plans for it. Throughout my lifetime, I've left pieces of my heart here and there. And now, there's almost not enough to stay alive. But I force a smile, knowing that my ambition far exceeded my talent. There are no more white horses or pretty ladies at my door.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mind over matter, it really don't matter 
If the street's idle chatter turns your heart strings to tatters 
Flatter hopes don't flatter and soul batter won't congeal to mend 
a life that is shattered into shards 
Was it in the cards?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm heading off to a wedding in a few minutes.
I am friends with both. Which side should I sit on? The Groom's or the Groom's?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Bah i'm sooooo bored.. yah it was a 'really' good idea to spend another weekend alone :roll


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Loud, high-pitched lesbian neighbors!!!!!! aaaaaqhhaahhah!!!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> Loud, high-pitched lesbian neighbors!!!!!! aaaaaqhhaahhah!!!


The sound you're hearing right now is the sound of jealousy.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I will order pizza early - I have not eaten anything on purpose all day.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

New addition to the "things my iPod has survived" list:

-bring run over

This thing is immortal. How it has survived this 5 years of torture is beyond me. :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am throwing my toys out the pram if I am forced to go to this thing.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually feel like doing something, and of course this feeling would hit me at 6:00 pm on a saturday night. I'm sick of being inside, but I have nowhere to go!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Last night was so awesome. Not gonna say what I did:b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Back to square 1 :troll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ tease.

---------
Throwing toys out pram.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to ride my bike to the drug store and get some CHIPS! :lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh the huge manatee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I am throwing my toys out the pram if I am forced to go to this thing.


What thing?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

watched the first episode of pokemon


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I got bit by a vampire today 
Sang karoke at six flags infront of hundreds of people..
Got chased by an Mummy

What a crazy day..can't beleive I sang tho..I think I was on something

go chased by this guy :/ i was seriously running


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Sleep spares me pain. Awake, I suffer...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

How appropriate. You fight like a cow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, did I ever post late in that thread! :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> Oh the huge manatee!!!!!!!!


:teeth



Hello22 said:


> What thing?


Some lunch bbq, was canceled due to rain though so I am well chuffed!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a drought up here. 50mm of rain in three months?!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the french call airbags _sacs gonflable. _It cracks me up and I can't stop saying it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my own, my love, my thistle, my hand-loomed tartan kilt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to take a shower.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

14 more years, and then I'm ******* out of here. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I do miss having someone, every odd once in a while.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I do miss having someone, every odd once in a while.


What a shame. :squeeze Look on the bright side though, you still have you and that makes you pretty lucky. 

Time for bed I think. Let's see if tomorrow can suck less.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, my show-off cousin, who always brags about how strong he is and how many fights he has won, and who is in the army, was beaten by me in arm-wrestling. Even though he is bigger than me. 

Nothing better to lift my spirits.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i know how americans can to make more profit with rape and gang bang porn. its simple really...take a pointer from the japanese. make it realistic and appeal to the viewers vicariousness and instincts as much as possible. get rid of those hulking alpha male types that are typically in these videos and bring in a big gang of betas. 

$$$ baby!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear Hugh Laurie,

I am lonely and 22 and in need of your sexy English accent. Please come find me. Bring the cane if you can.

-Elise


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

the way that girl working at the deli skipped over to serve me brought a smile out of my grouchy mcgrump face. Something tells me I'll have a need to go there again come next Sat


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Those 4 Whiskey and Sevens really hit the spot. 

Tomorrow: Huge Wedding + Open Bar. Woo! :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Tennessee Williams, possibly one of the most outgoing people who ever lived, felt burdensome loneliness most of his life.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

....and John Waters is my hero. One of them anyway. 

and designing is going well tonight. for a change. I may even actually continue tomorrow.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

leonardess said:


> ....and John Waters is my hero. One of them anyway.


Sometimes I watch this video and imagine he's talking to me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This is a long boring road.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

We’re supposed to lose the people we love. How else would we know how important they are to us?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Two words to sum up my life right now - EPIC FAIL :fall


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

halp ! my foot inches =\


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I see you're ignoring me again. That's fine. I'll ignore you too


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Getting high alone is much more enjoyable than with people around.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Sometimes I watch this video and imagine he's talking to me.


:um :teeth

goodbye meds, forever. it's been a ****ty run. you're only young once...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

huh said:


> halp ! my foot inches =\


All 12 of them?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

mind_games said:


> the way that girl working at the deli skipped over to serve me brought a smile out of my grouchy mcgrump face. Something tells me I'll have a need to go there again come next Sat


aww, cute


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Amanda123 said:


> Getting high alone is much more enjoyable than with people around.


Truth


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Is it crazy that I'm seriously considering traveling 1000 miles a week before finals and spending money that I don't have just to see a concert?

I just really need an adventure and I know that this would be kick-***.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Trials HD is a pretty awesome game. Like an more modern and better looking version of Elastomania.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thewall said:


> Is it crazy that I'm seriously considering traveling 1000 miles a week before finals and spending money that I don't have just to see a concert?
> 
> I just really need an adventure and I know that this would be kick-***.


Do it. just be careful.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> :um :teeth
> 
> goodbye meds, forever. it's been a ****ty run. you're only young once...


oh so true. hope it works out for you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Sometimes I watch this video and imagine he's talking to me.


priceless. He did a two part podcast on The Writer's Block by KQED. It was in turns hilarious, true, honest, and probably a little bit of a lie, but only to make it more interesting. He's an artist, after all.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> oh so true. hope it works out for you.


thank you very much  i'll make sure it does in fact...no relapsing for me


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I really want to visit southern Africa. I want to see the Victoria Falls and sit in the devils pool, and go to the matopos hills. I want to see the union buildings in Pretoria. I want to see the rhodes memorial and go to the top of table mountain


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I really want to visit southern Africa. I want to see the Victoria Falls and sit in the devils pool, and go to the matopos hills. I want to see the union buildings in Pretoria. I want to see the rhodes memorial and go to the top of table mountain


It is a great place, as long as you go with a tour or someone you know! Oh and make sure you go to a game park as well!! yes I am speaking like you are going, because you are missy!!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> It is a great place, as long as you go with a tour or someone you know! Oh and make sure you go to a game park as well!! yes I am speaking like you are going, because you are missy!!!


lol, wanna come with me? I don't know anyone who would want to go 

(I forgot you were from Seth Africa.. hehe)


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Finally got around to buzzing my hair.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

****...downtown DC parking makes me want to stab my eyes out.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I love MADEA! Howya durin???


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My landlord must be pissed at me by now. Good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Half the employees at work are flooded in and can't get to work today. The rain here currently is a nightmare.

Worse still, I have to cook dinner tonight and we have a guest!

These are unrelated.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Note to self: Stop pulling your back muscle. It hurts every time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

shale said:


> Note to self: Stop pulling your back muscle. It hurts every time.


This is handy advice.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, remember this?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Those 4 Whiskey and Sevens really hit the spot.
> 
> Tomorrow: Huge Wedding + Open Bar. Woo! :boogie


Sounds sweet!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

<3 u


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> lol, remember this?


that's like... whoa


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a toothache and a headache,,,

let the good times roll.............


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy ****, I need someone that I can hang out with without having to get drunk or high. I don't like people.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bedtime. :?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

**** you and your watermarks, Getty Images! :wife


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

thewall said:


> **** you and your watermarks, Getty Images! :wife


hehe, stops people stealing!!!

I swear they put vegemite in my kebab, not happy jan, not happy.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

I keep seeing the number 44 everywhere...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ef you Space Invaders for always freezing at the worst moments. I am going to conquer you either way.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Ef you Space Invaders for always freezing at the worst moments. I am going to conquer you either way.


omg bypassing the filter. My eyes, the naughty words burn

Good luck with conquering a freezing space invaders.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have trouble with Pac-Man myself - I think he needs to see a doctor for his binge eating disorder.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

matty said:


> omg bypassing the filter. My eyes, the naughty words burn


I couldn't believe my eyes when I read that. I'm not sure I've ever seen such blatant abuse of the filter!

:int


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

44


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

leonardess said:


> 44


I take back my "you're welcome" by the way. You are no longer welcome for the advice dispensed in your drugs thread.

So now that we've gotten that out of the way, about that video...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I take back my "you're welcome" by the way. You are no longer welcome for the advice dispensed in your drugs thread.
> 
> So now that we've gotten that out of the way, about that video...


I take back my video.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Happy Columbus day!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rofl


Cleary said:


> Happy Columbus day!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cleary said:


> Happy Columbus day!


What's Columbus Day? This is Thanksgiving! 



leonardess said:


> I take back my video.


What? I didn't think you could do that. I'm so confused.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Columbus Day commemorates Columbus' finding the New World from 1492.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

eh?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Columbus Day commemorates Columbus' finding the New World from 1492.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

That I love this painting by Geoffrey Greene
http://fineartamerica.com/featured/figures-in-a-landscape-geoffrey-greene.html


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wedding wasn't too great but the rest of my weekend was good.
-
Makes me so sad to see wonderful people in such a heartbreaking state. I love ya lots, you're gonna pull through  :heart


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Cleary said:


> Happy Columbus day!


And also murdering them, as well. Columbus day is weird.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I think a banning is in order.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That's news to me. :stu


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I was talking about myself :O


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> ^ I was talking about myself :O


Don't! :'(


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahhh I don't normally bunk but today is an exception...this personal statement business is really getting to me :roll


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I dearly dearly dearly dearly hope I am not about to make the most stupidest decision of my life by applying to a university which _will_ interview me!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cleary said:


> Don't! :'(


agreed! :mum


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Attention all units.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

note: chewing gums seems to make people look like they have things under control or know what they are doing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You know your depression is bad when you don't even enjoy your hobbies anymore...what's next? Sleeping 20 hours per day?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Getting some new running shoes in the mail today. I'm probably a little more excited then I should be. Then again, I've had the same shoes for several years now and holes are beginning to appear in them.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been iTouching things... that sounds so dirty lol... but I am so hooked on this iTouch4 (my son's bday present but I play with it when he isn't)... Scrabble, DigDug, CoinPush, PacMan, NetFlix, Tetris3D, YouTube, Battleship, Farmville and TextFree. Those are just the ones I play with. 

Now though, back to traditional entertainment... it's time for a nap. Later.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ha - I want one of those!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ha - I want one of those!


It's totally worth it imo... and my son loves it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh wait a minute - I think I am getting this confused with the iphone. is this the ipod touch? if so, I do have one and you are right they are FABULOUS.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I loooove the inbetweeners! "We also hit a spastic with a frisbee"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> note: chewing gums seems to make people look like they have things under control or know what they are doing.


Either that or it makes them look like a cow.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Even though I get pummeled, I can't be broken, baby! Yeah! ..and stuff and more stuff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bwidger85 said:


> Even though I get pummeled, I can't be broken, baby! Yeah! ..and stuff and more stuff


Bang a hooker, that's wisdom right there. :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Bang a hooker, that's wisdom right there. :lol


It'd probably solve a lot of problems...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^:lol - I was hoping you'd read that 

I need a run


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Sometimes I wish I was the word "very".


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay ! I was finally able to add a tag


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Power outages scare the crap out of me when I'm at my computer. It's just so sudden.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I liked you better as a guy. You were much cooler that way.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tralala


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Cleary said:


> Happy Columbus day!





Cleary said:


>


Well said!


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

So true ^ :haha


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn, you're so cute and I really want to hug you! xD


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^aww lol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Work really cheered me up today, it's pretty cool that i work with people who seem to like me (not in a romantic way just a friendly way), i desperately needed cheering up after a very bad episode of depression during the weekend. My life sucks but i can't keep living with my pessimistic view on things, it's draining me. 

Also i'm gonna take a small break from this forum - i'm finding that my posts are extremely negative and i hate creating that vibe around here. So when i come back in a few weeks i hope that i'll be in a better mood (and here's hoping that the SSRIs kick in before then)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

huh said:


> Yay ! I was finally able to add a tag


what did u tag?? huh huh?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Mike's "hard" lemonade is actually pretty wimpy. I shouldn't have been able to drink a six pack that fast after not drinking for quite a while.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This weekend was awesome. Also, I'm dying my hair bright purple!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Dear Hugh Laurie,
> 
> I am lonely and 22 and in need of your sexy English accent. Please come find me. Bring the cane if you can.
> 
> -Elise


Still 22. Still lonely.

Seriously, find me.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Cleary said:


> Don't! :'(





rawrboy64 said:


> agreed! :mum


Yeah, sorry about that. I had an emo moment last night and felt sorry about myself. I don't plan on leaving anytime soon. But if I did, I'd sneak out in the middle of the night like a deadbeat dad.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. I had an emo moment last night and felt sorry about myself. I don't plan on leaving anytime soon. But if I did, I'd sneak out in the middle of the night like a deadbeat dad.


You should if ur ready, but by the sound of it you are not. At least not yet.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

It's hard to commit SASicide.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bloody hell, what a day. Been running around like a headless chook at work, but got there in the end. Beer O'clock imo.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Still 22. Still lonely.
> 
> Seriously, find me.


Oh I say, Elise, I shall take a much-needed break from that, as you Yanks say, "show", have my veddy British self scrubbed up and brought round. Don't you know.

Cheerio, pip, and all that rot.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Now I don't care whether it's Leo or Hugh.

Just as long as one of them does me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Still 22. Still lonely.
> 
> Seriously, find me.


Coo - ee love, I shall also bring round the finest libations from my wine cellar. We don't wish to run out of plasma now, do we?

Toodle pip!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Now I don't care whether it's Leo or Hugh.
> 
> Just as long as one of them does me.


Okay, now my preference has officially tipped over to Leo.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Make up your mind woman!!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My brain is moving too fast!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

1k post!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^congratulations!

Ok, that's one matching earring and bracelet set completed, all completely my own design and making!!! This has been a fruitful night!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's Tuesday October 12th 2010 at 4:29am...but really, it could be any day, any time, and I'd be doing the same thing. This is quite the life. :yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy cow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^congratulations!
> 
> Ok, that's one matching earring and bracelet set completed, all completely my own design and making!!! This has been a fruitful _*night*_!


Aren't you in the U.K? Or have you come back to North America?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ holy cow is right!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Mind is blown.

ELITE ETRUSCANS HAD AN UNDERSTANDING OF PANHELLENIC MYTHIC ICONOGRAPHY THAT AT TIMES WAS HIGHER THAN THEIR CONTEMPORANEOUS HELLENIC COUNTERPARTS!

A krater was produced for ETRUSCAN use that depicts SARPEDON. SARPEDON. He was mentioned in like twenty lines of the Iliad. He's the most miniscule of minor characters. 

The Etruscans had symposia! They used kraters to mix wine! They understood the iconography! The first depiction of Jason and the Argonauts was on a vase used and found in a grave in Etruria! They understood Panhellenic myth like Heracles, the Iliad and the Odyssey, Theseus, etc - they were just like the Euboeans or Lycians, they related to it as if they were themselves Hellenes. OMG. OMG.

I think my brain will explode.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ what.the.fudge


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ewww why did I cook this!?....Why did I even buy it??


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Mind is blown.
> 
> ELITE ETRUSCANS HAD AN UNDERSTANDING OF PANHELLENIC MYTHIC ICONOGRAPHY THAT AT TIMES WAS HIGHER THAN THEIR CONTEMPORANEOUS HELLENIC COUNTERPARTS!
> 
> ...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Leaving the house for the first time in five days. Hardcore.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Leaving the house for the first time in five days. Hardcore.


Don't get lost!

Ehhhhh I should be asleep...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> Mind is blown.
> 
> ELITE ETRUSCANS HAD AN UNDERSTANDING OF PANHELLENIC MYTHIC ICONOGRAPHY THAT AT TIMES WAS HIGHER THAN THEIR CONTEMPORANEOUS HELLENIC COUNTERPARTS!
> 
> ...


Keep it in perspective! This has nothing to do with the price of rice in China.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Why me?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I wanna go to steak n shake, who's coming?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Five more minutes until megavideo clock resets...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> Five more minutes until megavideo clock resets...


What's that? :stu


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I really need more entertainment in my life, or more of a life in my life.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

"We hold the images of the world with our attention...if we don't focus attention on the world, the world collapses."

Goodbye, SAS


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm....I hope my car is still there tomorrow.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Typical Guy said:


> "We hold the images of the world with our attention...if we don't focus attention on the world, the world collapses."
> 
> Goodbye, SAS


goodbye friend i never knew


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Stoner vision


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I don't think you quite understand how much I love you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so nervous about going to this event tonight. :afr


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so bored. Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm 21 today!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

uffie said:


> I don't think you quite understand how much I love you.


Trust me, I do


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

YESSSSSSS!!!!! Going to the Drake concert at Fox Theatre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'm 21 today!


You're still 20 according to your profile, I guess you have to wait about 4 hours/10minutes for it to change

Happy Birthday though


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'm 21 today!


Woah! Happy 21st [email protected][email protected]#$*%#&!

Drunkies and fun times I hope!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Today has been another one of those days when nothing's gone wrong but I want to die. It's like I am not angry nor depressed, just bored and tired of being here. I wish to have a peaceful death today. I want to lie down and peacefully fade away...



Indigo Flow said:


> I'm 21 today!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'm 21 today!


Happy birthday!!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Organic strawberry ice cream FTW!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It can't be normal to feel this strange.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this??? I am not a 30 Seconds to Mars fan, but this is so cool!!! Saw it yesterday. OH MY GOD, this girl looks EXACTLY like Jared Leto. She's like a smaller version! LMAO!!! 











And she's so beautiful!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

huh said:


> I'm so nervous about going to this event tonight. :afr


Good luck! I hope it goes well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We want an update, Huh!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

there she goes again, racing through my brain, i feel like im going insane, WOMEN >.>


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Sorry bro. Been there, done that. Sucks.

I hate it when my guitar strings get all dirty and start losing their tone. They're dying


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Noooooooooooo.

The Teen Mom Season Finale is overrrrrrrr.

16 and Pregnant starts next week. That will have to tide me over until next season.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I did it again...I got lost in the wind again.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> ^ Sorry bro. Been there, done that. Sucks.
> 
> I hate it when my guitar strings get all dirty and start losing their tone. They're dying


yeahh 

i need to change my own strings...thanks for reminding me


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

wtf...was that a fox ?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^Your user name goes along with your post, lol.


:no I REALLY need to stop pulling all-nighters. :dead


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm getting fat. Time to stop eating.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> Good luck! I hope it goes well.


Thanks! It went well  Lots of people, but it was worth going to listen to Sam Harris discuss his new book and answer some questions.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> ^Your user name goes along with your post, lol.
> 
> :no I REALLY need to stop pulling all-nighters. :dead


Yeah , it definitely matched my expression when I saw it run in front of my car...lol.

Speaking of all-nighters...I'm really tired now =\


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

where to start?


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

It's OK, just admit it. Most of the people here already know anyway.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I finally said a word to -----, it was awkward...oh so awkward...
He even said something back but the room was so loud I couldn't hear him clearly


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Got an interview friday. I'm very excited about it and the person that called me seemed nice...but i shouldn't let my guard down. There is a very high possibility that I won't get it still knowing that I lack experience and have SA. Better hit up the outlet again tomorrow...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Good luck! Job interviews are so nerve-wracking :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxiety is at a 4 - the highest in two weeks.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally made it back home ! And best of all I have off work until Friday, so I get to bum around for a while:boogie


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Until you have an "M.D." after your name, don't give me the unsolicited medical advice culled from forums and WebMD and tell me how my treatment is a placebo. Thats about the least cool thing you could do.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Typical Guy said:


> It's OK, just admit it. Most of the people here already know anyway.


I want to know now. Sharsie sharsie.

Summer is officially my last semester! I booked driving lessons! Today was productive.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need more time. And a JOB:|


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Noooooooooooo.
> 
> The Teen Mom Season Finale is overrrrrrrr.
> 
> 16 and Pregnant starts next week. That will have to tide me over until next season.


Teen Mom isn't completely over. We still have the follow up show with dr. drew. I really hope he goes bananas on Amber for her new creepy boyfriend :evil


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ that show sounds so ridiculously terrible that I must watch it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

kelsomania said:


> Teen Mom isn't completely over. We still have the follow up show with dr. drew. I really hope he goes bananas on Amber for her new creepy boyfriend :evil


OMG update! He isn't actually a registered sex offender! He's just a normal scumbag who picks up baby mamas while they are out on work release by saying the day he saw her in that Walmart parking lot was the best day of his entire life!



Ospi said:


> ^^ that show sounds so ridiculously terrible that I must watch it.


You can watch all two seasons AND their debut on 16 and Pregnant online! You will be hooked. When Gary buys Amber a 24$ engagment ring from Walmart? When Farrah leaves her toddler alone in an unfinished house with bricks and sharp tools? When Gary buys Amber a SECOND engagement ring from Walmart because the first one turned her finger green? When Catelynn's mom buys her a crib even though Catelynn says she's giving the baby up for adoption?

Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I need more time. And a JOB:|


Me too


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in such a good mood. Even if uni is **** today, it will still be a good day


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Listen to the Ting Tings? Study algae? Ting tings. Algae. 

I cannot decide!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

House isn't a real doctor, but watching the show makes me feel less depressed so...isn't he?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I can do it. Yes.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the cheat said:


> House isn't a real doctor, but watching the show makes me feel less depressed so...isn't he?


just thinking he isn't makes me depressed. I would love for him to be my doc.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> the day he saw her in that Walmart parking lot was the best day of his entire life!


who could resist a line like that? this could spawn a whole new generation of irresistible lines!

"the day I saw you in that __________________ was the best day of my life!"

I should make this a thread......


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cleary said:


> My 17 year old niece has either been kidnapped or ran away from home this morning. :afr


Sorry to hear Cleary, I really hope everything turns out well


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ good grief, that's awful. I do hope all turns out well.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm fairly new to this site... and my random thought is:
I've had this username for years, used it on various other blog and social network sites. Never before until coming here has it been the source for such ridicule. The reactions I've had from quite a few people on SAS for using this name really are very strange and extremely immature.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^Really? What's so funny about glitterfishes?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol wondering the same, not sure how people can find mean things to say about that username.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i beat the overseer to death with a baseball bat. im guessing most people that played fallout 3 did the same.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> Somebody is stalking my profile/forum posts.
> 
> And on a completely unrelated note, I feel like taking a trip to the Jersey shore. I hear it's nice up there this time of year.


You're kidding right? I just watched the latest South Park which in turn made me watch youtube videos on this jersey shore thing and my god, kill it with fire, someone nuke it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

glitterfish said:


> I'm fairly new to this site... and my random thought is:
> I've had this username for years, used it on various other blog and social network sites. Never before until coming here has it been the source for such ridicule. The reactions I've had from quite a few people on SAS for using this name really are very strange and extremely immature.


We're sorry glitterfiish, especially me....  but it's just really, sorta funny? :stu

On another note, time to get to work.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i just got these earphones a month ago and they're already dying on one side. ****.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We're ALL ugly!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> i just got these earphones a month ago and they're already dying on one side. ****.


This happens to me All_the_time! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

And we're ALL beautiful!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

After I got off from work yesterday..I sat in my car turned on the music, lost track of time and fell asleep in my car. Wow


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i let that girl punch me in the face something like 30..40 times. with every punch i would cackle even louder. she ****ed up her hand on my jaw. what a wuss.

i was just protecting my friend from being gang raped by several guys and she jumps out of the car pissed of because i had emasculated all of her cool sissy boy guy friends with pure beserker rage.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

glitterfish said:


> I'm fairly new to this site... and my random thought is:
> I've had this username for years, used it on various other blog and social network sites. Never before until coming here has it been the source for such ridicule. The reactions I've had from quite a few people on SAS for using this name really are very strange and extremely immature.


That is strange...I think it's a nice name. :get


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I just created the perfect blend of coffee beans. Equal parts Colombian, Sumatran, and Dunkin' Donuts. Mmm...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Uhhh...wasn't there a rather long thread in the moderation feedback forum about a mod editing their post? I kept up with most of it now it seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

A electrical transformer blew up today. I was 15 feet away!


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> OMG update! He isn't actually a registered sex offender! He's just a normal scumbag who picks up baby mamas while they are out on work release by saying the day he saw her in that Walmart parking lot was the best day of his entire life!


Sex offender or not, he is slimy. I can't believe Amber believes his lines. He is a pretty good housekeeper though 



Perfectionist said:


> You can watch all two seasons AND their debut on 16 and Pregnant online! You will be hooked. When Gary buys Amber a 24$ engagment ring from Walmart? When Farrah leaves her toddler alone in an unfinished house with bricks and sharp tools? When Gary buys Amber a SECOND engagement ring from Walmart because the first one turned her finger green? When Catelynn's mom buys her a crib even though Catelynn says she's giving the baby up for adoption?
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you.


 It is very addicting. My favorite moment has been when Farrah got scammed out of thousands of dollars. I would have had a nervous breakdown if that happened to me.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think my brain melted from watching that Noam Chomsky documentary. I'll just go pass out now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

fluffy bunnies, cinnamon, and a nun


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

For the longest time now I've been debating with myself if I should post my pic in the SAS member photo album
Arghh..


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Every time I'm standing on the subway platform and wondering if I'll get a train with orange couch seats, one arrives!

Recently, I road the orange-couch-seat-express twice a day for a week. If I didn't think it'd give me lice, I'd lie down.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a child. And not in a cute, positive way. I'm stuck in the defiant phase.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

must post pics.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WHAT THE BLAZES?

I went to go print off the requirements for my French minor to bring to my advisor appointment tomorrow and EVERYTHING HAS CHANGED! I might not get a minor now whattttttt.

Do academic advisors take calls at 1am? I'm freaking outtttttt


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you're minoring in French?? that is so cool. Je suis fou, un peu. I hope it works out, if not, _merde_!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Why does my latte have to taste better with whole milk, rather than skim..........


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> WHAT THE BLAZES?
> 
> I went to go print off the requirements for my French minor to bring to my advisor appointment tomorrow and EVERYTHING HAS CHANGED! I might not get a minor now whattttttt.
> 
> Do academic advisors take calls at 1am? I'm freaking outtttttt


Usually they have a special set of rules for students who get caught up in such a transition period.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm going to New York City by myself. Holy ****.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy today, anyone want to dance with me?


----------



## i have a secret (Oct 13, 2010)

huh said:


> Uhhh...wasn't there a rather long thread in the moderation feedback forum about a mod editing their post? I kept up with most of it now it seems to have disappeared.


 I know, and it had some really interesting information. I guess Amo couldn't take the heat and had it removed. :lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i have a secret said:


> I know, and it had some really interesting information. I guess Amo couldn't take the heat and had it removed. :lol


wow :roll


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> wow :roll


Double Wow :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

i have a secret said:


> I know, and it had some really interesting information. I guess Amo couldn't take the heat and had it removed. :lol





Indigo Flow said:


> wow :roll





BetaBoy90 said:


> Double Wow :um


Actually, I removed the thread. If you noticed, he also attacked me. 
I seriously don't think you would have been able to handle it either.

We have had people like him before. As I said numerous times in the thread, the situation was handled and should have been dredged up three times. The guy has issues and even Drew heard and saw it.


----------



## i have a secret (Oct 13, 2010)

^ I see. Sorry for what I said then. I can only imagine what you mods go through!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

thinking is such hard work ...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The guy I am seeing turned 60 today... I got him a very basic card with cats on it though we've been seeing each other for 5 months now. He didn't get me a card or gift on my bday last month though we went out to eat with a gift card his son had given him for Father's Day. I got him a bag of almonds with a note on it saying he is a nut for seeing a nut like me, a bottle of water with a note saying 'water you doing for lunch?', and a lightbulb with a note that says 'you light up my life'... all very inexpensive gifts to keep things light and noncommital... it seems he likes it that way and for me it works right now. I am taking him to lunch after we get off work.


----------



## i have a secret (Oct 13, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> The guy has issues and even Drew heard and saw it.


I doubt if I would have been able to handle it either, but now that I think about it, isn't it wrong to talk about this person now that he isn't here?

The bible tells us now to speak ill of others, esp. when they are not around. I'm sorry to nit-pick, I just don't want to get involved in anything untoward.

I will pray for you for guidance. I will pray for this whole community that we may have peace.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Once again, I wish I could just throw out everything in my closet and get a new wardrobe. I hate my clothes and I hate how I look. I am bored with everything. I wish someone would give me a total makeover.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this place is very confusing to me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I make this guy so uncomfortable omg. He tenses up every time I'm near. But he still wants to see me? This makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

years of ****ing up have brought anhedonia on me....... if i died...... well let's not think about that, the more you think about death, the less you would be able to enjoy life itself.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

usually I carry on as if nothing is bothering me. But this, this meeting with my youngest. November/December. I have to say, I am scared sh**less.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't you have anything better to do? Grow up.


----------



## i have a secret (Oct 13, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> I make this guy so uncomfortable omg. He tenses up every time I'm near. But he still wants to see me? This makes no sense whatsoever.


 That's happened to me, too. But who says guys make any sense? :lol


----------



## PTSD and Me (Oct 15, 2010)

I bet it makes you feel like a man when you can lock a thread, you coward.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

boiled beef. _boiled_. I mean seriously, who _boils_ beef?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

leonardess said:


> boiled beef. _boiled_. I mean seriously, who _boils_ beef?


Well, I was hungry until I read this.

I hope there's a good movie on TV tonight. :yes


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

my socks feel strange


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm. Am I supposed to get a Congratulations card? A gift? She didn't do anything for me. Nah, I'm just supposed to eat. That's what I've decided.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Wal-Mart, here I come.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

A worker I know at Panda express gave a cup of water to my sister for free but charged me a $1.....i gave her the dollar told her she needs it and left The water.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for a run, but I am REALLY afraid of how cold it might be tonight.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I am a doormat. Wipe your feet here.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Harry Potter Dealthy Hollows!!!!!!!
Can't wait!!! ^_^


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Once there was a way to get back homeward
Once there was a way to get back home
Sleep pretty darling do not cry
And I will sing a lullaby

Is the ending suite of Abbey Road not just about the best piece of music ever recorded? Wowee... :heart


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

That was kind of a sad phone call. :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wax a car by hand is quite the job.


----------



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm starting to get really sick of hearing the same music coming from my living room over and over and over and over...


----------



## Knowla (Feb 23, 2010)

My muscles ache all the time!


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Toooo muuuuch Indian foooood.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Giraffe said:


> Toooo muuuuch Indian foooood.


Not possible!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

If I get a username change, what should I change it to?
Give me suggestions.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a very confused little boy. Hmmm...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I won't let money change me, no sirree.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wanna put on my, my, my, my, my boogie shoes just to boogie with you.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Cleary said:


> If I get a username change, what should I change it to?
> Give me suggestions.


ClearlyNotCleary. Yeah, I know it's stupid but I'm allowed to be stupid because I ate a bowl of ants this morning.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

There is no moderator on right now. Anarchy!


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Not possible!


I'm still full *eleven hours later*.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

!

NEW GROCERY STORE!

I am so excited.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mother of all Usernames



Cleary said:


> If I get a username change, what should I change it to?
> Give me suggestions.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"The picture I drew of you get so much praise from everyone"

ummm.....what????


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> ClearlyNotCleary. Yeah, I know it's stupid but I'm allowed to be stupid because I ate a bowl of ants this morning.


You ate your Automatic Negative Thoughts did you? Hope youre feeling better later.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "The picture I drew of you get so much praise from everyone"
> 
> ummm.....what????


eh?? what picture? post it!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> eh?? what picture? post it!


lol I have no idea, but apparently it is being shown in some art exhibition next month. First time I ever knew about it xD.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ get outta here!! that's fantastic! I hope you get pics of the exhibition. I suppose you will just have to face it, R, you are a handsome lad.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I was told the photo it was based off, and I don't remember it being overly flattering lol. But we will see. Very intriguing.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I decided to marry the man I'm dating. He's mentioned it... I've avoided it... but after last night. I told him yes... we are going to wait 2 years... but he now knows I am committed. 

Come to find out he's sensed that I wasn't fully in this relationship. I was holding back a part of me... I wasn't ALL IN. He was waiting patiently. No more waiting. Sometimes things have to be a conscious choice and not an emotional one. Emotions will fail you and that is how people get hurt. Practical decisions, logical ones... ones based on facts... those are the trustworthy ones. 

I am now looking at things logically instead of emotionally. He is a good man, loyal, kind, caring, a good father, a good grandfather, devoted, smart, and he has deep feelings for me (he told me so) and for my son... I feel the same for him... he said in a year and a half if we can call those feelings love and still want to spend the rest of our lives together he wants us to get married. I told him absolutely... my son is very happy about it.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

... and my name is Betty... no more of that Elizabeth nonsense...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that is fabulous news Betty!! it sounds like you are combining the emotional and practical in equal measure. Congratulations!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

omg i feel sick again  Shouldn't have drunk so much last night. I woke up today and my foot really hurt, it's scratched and bruised. I just remebered I fell down some stairs last night. And kissed too many guys :/


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Time to get down to brass tacks!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> that is fabulous news Betty!! it sounds like you are combining the emotional and practical in equal measure. Congratulations!


Well... I wan't putting into practice a lesson I learned over David two years ago... and all it was doing was hurting someone I cared about (two of them actually) and myself. Now the thinking rational part of me will rule and I'll stop letting that whiny emotional part of me run my life or be in control of my 'feelings'. Plus my health has to be in the forefront for awhile - not just my 'feelings'.

Thanks for the support. Being the other way had me on the verge of a breakdown nearly every few days or so... time to kick but* and take names and get my sh** together. All emotions do is retard progress. Time to be practical for a change. Yes, the feelings are still there but they can't be the center of everything... it just too difficult.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

eugh i was just sick again and i smell like smoke, i hate that smell. Where are my parents with the food!?? lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

There's a rainbow right outside my window right now


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh and I looked through some of my old diaries from 4-5 years ago. That's some psycho ****. But I was actually more articulate back then, it seems.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

not to self: stop wasting so much time on chat here


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew gross why am I up before 9am on a Saturday?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to become a professional rabbit psychologist, I wonder if that exists as a career?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> There's a rainbow right outside my window right now


A double rainbow?!?!

Yes, I enjoy smoking weed.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I want to become a professional rabbit psychologist, I wonder if that exists as a career?


You're back!!! :yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thinking i should eat something. Not sure why figuring out what to eat has to be such a complicated decision for me!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think i'm gonna be sick again


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it ok to have a painting of a hot naked chick as my avatar?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Freaking tired, but I have to make myself stay up in order to go to bed at a regular time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thewall said:


> I wanna put on my, my, my, my, my boogie shoes just to boogie with you.


You are totally making me feel old....although I totally have to admit that that song was apparently written the year I was born....not the biggest hit of 1975, though. That award goes to the song that was number one on the charts the week I was born...."Love Will Keep Us Together" by Captain and Tennille.



KumagoroBeam said:


> There is no moderator on right now. Anarchy!


Moderators need their rest, too. :lol

We're baaaaaaaack :troll. :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sda0 said:


> You're back!!! :yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ woot!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That's it I'm outta here.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Finally a patch that adds something good for the players. I was getting tired of those damn cash shop only updates.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I need to stop being obsessed with this singer..it is getting rediculous.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> I'm very high at the moment.


On what? 

Lets go Cornhuskers!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Estelle said:


> Is it ok to have a painting of a hot naked chick as my avatar?


If I were a moderator, it wouldn't be okay. It'd be mandatory.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I'm very high at the moment.


:boogie


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

My life is so meaningless and empty


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

what am I getting myself into?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think my awkwardness is perceived as snobbishness and being extremely old-fashioned. This would explain a lot.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretzel sticks and mixed vegetables for dinner. Fabulous.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I wonder who keeps visiting my youtube page. It's not that interesting...lol. It's mostly just some movie scenes and songs I enjoy.



lonelygirl88 said:


> My life is so meaningless and empty


): Hope you feel better!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to Chinese Buffet....alone! :yay


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ I love Chinese, can I join?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Almost time for live music, good food, great drinks, and fun times :boogie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

To go or not to go. That is the question.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

O hai drunk Rachael,

I hate you.

From sober Rachael


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ Sober Rachael knows best :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> O hai drunk Rachael,
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> From sober Rachael


You should leave each other messages on your mirror edit: or fridge!! either one, i'm rambling still..:lol.

^jus being random :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I'll go read a book now until I fall asleep.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I'm very high at the moment.


Meh tew


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

mind_games said:


> You should leave each other messages on your fridge :lol.


A few years back I went to a St Patrick's Day party at a house on a lake. Everyone was encouraged to get as drunk as they wanted and sleep it off at the house. In the morning, my friend woke up with a note pinned to his shirt, written on the back of an envelope. It just said, "SOBER JEREMY I THREW OUR CAR KEYS IN THE LAKE SO WE WOULDNT DRIVE DRUNK. LOVE, DRUNK JEREMY" Yep, left his sober self a note.

His keys were found in the lake after much hungover searching the next morning :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sda0 said:


> You're back!!! :yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


welcome back tuti 

*edit: tutli lol


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I want one of these doughnuts.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Food tastes alot stronger and more intense today, wonder which one of my other senses is lessening?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My post count has been uneven for way too long.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Depeche Mode = *LOVE*!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I've been avoiding old family friends too long. Time to reply to a couple emails and make some calls. I'm glad I did some thinking & reminiscing tonight. I can't believe I forgot all the good times. The kid I used to babysit is now a successful man. And a couple other family friends are married & have kids. Time to own up to what I've become. Trippy night.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't write music for sheeeeeeet. Or at least I'm never satisfied with what I make. But I will record something soon. I think. Maybe.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> welcome back tuti
> 
> *edit: tutli lol


Thanks 

--------

I'm going to have a guilt-free pyjama and DVD day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sda0 said:


> A few years back I went to a St Patrick's Day party at a house on a lake. Everyone was encouraged to get as drunk as they wanted and sleep it off at the house. In the morning, my friend woke up with a note pinned to his shirt, written on the back of an envelope. It just said, "SOBER JEREMY I THREW OUR CAR KEYS IN THE LAKE SO WE WOULDNT DRIVE DRUNK. LOVE, DRUNK JEREMY" Yep, left his sober self a note.
> 
> His keys were found in the lake after much hungover searching the next morning :lol


*cue Twilight Zone theme* :lol
That was good.

My speaker's volume knob fell off (computer speaker) when I walked away and tripped on the headphones. I can't find the knob now :afr.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I want one of these doughnuts.


The one for Vancouver is always a cupcake with like a pound of blue icing on it.

I kindof had an epiphany tonight. I ended up at a casino, watching this band sing 80s songs with my mom (don't ask). Anyways, the main chick in the band was obviously older than me, in her 30s with a couple kids. And she way, way more exciting, confident, and sexier than I am. I really need to feel comfortable with myself, and soon. This is when I should be enjoying my life.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh this is the scariest Halloween costume I have ever seen.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ LOL.

For some reason I always have the New Zealand national anthem in my head. Like at least once every 2 days I will catch myself humming to it when I have not heard it for months.

I am a strange kid.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I I I I I I lalallalala I I ii I I I I ii ishshshahahjakahsla
kahshsisjsjaoksmxofokgmelapdo
feel hyper
jsjsjsioaoaosksiejsbj¥\€\€\^[+_£_+=,=~+]*]=_¥_'znnxn"@@[email protected]€^^\%\%\**}+{+{\¥¥_¥_
I don't what I'm doing tonight/$$/$/)/)[email protected]!.!.!, iidjsjakakal

weeeeeeeeeeeeee 
MArSHMELLOWS


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I feeell gooooooddddd
da na na na na 
I FEeeeelllll GoooooooooOoodddd


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Someone found the stash of pills xD


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I WANT HIS MARSHMELLOWS
ThEy'RE SO MMMMMM


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Kinda wanna see 'Vampires Suck'... the silly humour is right up my street. I guess it's good to be so easily amused.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I promised myself to write 3 pages of my ma thesis. now how the hell am I going to do that :time


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I want one of these doughnuts.


Whaaaaaat, I was told those were TORONTO doughnuts!

At least I can still get 'local eats'. Booyah!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish Stephen Fry was my dad


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

What a wonderfully boring day today is. Marching 8 hours non-stop in the scorching heat is so much fun.:roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

pita said:


> Whaaaaaat, I was told those were TORONTO doughnuts!
> 
> At least I can still get 'local eats'. Booyah!


"I can't see anything!"









Probably because I use adblock plus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe it is taking me ten minutes to get motivated to brush my teeth.
Oral hygiene should be more important than logging into SAS.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't believe it is taking me ten minutes to get motivated to brush my teeth.
> Oral hygiene should be more important than logging into SAS.


Should be lol.... but seriously... nahhhh....


----------



## GirlAccelerate (Oct 7, 2010)

Discovered through a lot of research that a med I've been dependent on, used + abused, has either exacerbated or is the cause of a lot of emotional and physical issues I've been struggling with. I need to get off and may even cold turkey it. **** Withdrawal hell starts.. now.

+

Had a good time last night, some attention from the male species (which made me nervous like crazy)...so why do I feel so empty. I'm tired.


----------



## ettenaej (May 16, 2010)

...


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> I WANT HIS MARSHMELLOWS
> ThEy'RE SO MMMMMM


donk?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


ha so true, I love that blog


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am not running after him...I will not....I will not do it....I mean..oh crap!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

uffie said:


> donk?


Perfect arms...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

If it was me instead of James Hetfield writing one of his hit songs, it would have been called Nothing Matters.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> "I can't see anything!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that kid is hilarious. Poor boy


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Perfect arms...


Hulu


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

WHAT??! NO!!!! :|:|:|

My finance exam review session is going to be _over_ eight hours long. :cry

This class is an absolute ball buster.

For the last exam I went to the eight hour review, studied the weekend before the test, plus nine hours the day of the test, and ended up with a 76/100. All that studying for a freaking C. Luckily the professor always curves the grades, because he has to, and my adjusted grade was an A-. Seriously though, why make the class so difficult that you _have_ to curve the grades every time? The mean score for the entire class, _after_ the curve, was 58 and he's telling us that because the exam 1 scores were so "good" he's thinking about not sending out a study guide for exam 2. WTF, man? A 58 adjusted average is good?! :no

/rant


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Tonight I'm on my way
Just set me free
Home sweet home

blarrrrrrggggghhhhh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The coin slide on the washing machine got stuck when I went to use it :blank

Bleh.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^Bummer.

I can't wait to go skating!!! I haven't skated in years, I'll probably fall a hundred times and crash into snowbanks, but I don't care. I am determined to go.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

RIP Eyedea


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not feeling good at all.
I'm jittering..and feeling really nervous, light headed..I've had loss of apetite the whole day. This is not normal


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Despite doing nothing but watching Law and Order and doing homework today, it's been a damned good day 



Emptyheart said:


> I'm not feeling good at all.
> I'm jittering..and feeling really nervous, light headed..I've had loss of apetite the whole day. This is not normal


Aww hope you feel better


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My finger itches. I really hate it. Nothing relieves it. I'd much rather my leg or arm itch instead.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I really need to learn how to drive...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

No Zoloft today and I'm feeling fine so far.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I failed in making Easy Mac. :doh :fall
*insert Price is Right losing horns*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> No Zoloft today and I'm feeling fine so far.


Ask again in 2 days lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Well obviously I won't be going without it for more that one day. I'm not stupid.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I was referring to their gestation period, stupid woman!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Meditation then sleep.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

A 15 km run followed by a 60-70 km march - all with 50 kg of equipment on your back!

Oh boy.:um


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

*. . .* _ _ _ *. . .*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...are you scared?



...you should be...




cause you're on Scare Tactics.:yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

oh, coffee.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> A 15 km run followed by a 60-70 km march - all with 50 kg of equipment on your back!
> 
> Oh boy.:um


Sounds like fun!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Can fluff be glossy?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate myself so much. I just want to die.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I love all of you.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I love all of you.


...hurt by the cold....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

FINALLY bought some winter shoes today. They looked good in the shop but now I've got them home... they kinda look like something that might be worn by a small Victorian boy sweeping a chimney. :um


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> FINALLY bought some winter shoes today. They looked good in the shop but now I've got them home... they kinda look like something that might be worn by a small Victorian boy sweeping a chimney. :um


I know that feeling so well. I hate how good things look in the store and then you bring them home and wonder what you were thinking. I would trust your first instinct though


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I know that feeling so well. I hate how good things look in the store and then you bring them home and wonder what you were thinking. I would trust your first instinct though


I don't trust store mirrors, they make me look like Brad Pitt and my ****ty clothes look awesome... /shakes fists :mum:mum:mum


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I know that feeling so well. I hate how good things look in the store and then you bring them home and wonder what you were thinking. I would trust your first instinct though


Yeah, it's annoying! I loved them when I first saw them, even though they're kinda clumpy and funny-lookin'. 



BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't trust store mirrors, they make me look like Brad Pitt and my ****ty clothes look awesome... /shakes fists :mum:mum:mum


:teeth You're a handsome fellow dear


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

dfhafhafafehdiaaialhfujadflshfajlak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

A tiny tendril of regret has crept into my skull 

And missed calls and .. gah


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

We have a gallon of soy sauce in the refrigerator and a 50 lb. bag of rice in the pantry. Eff, yeah.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna stuff my face with Chinese food.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I wish I could reach out and feel him again. Letting go is brutal.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> dfhafhafafehdiaaialhfujadflshfajlak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So true...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Coca-Cola and Cheez-Its for dinner, yeeeaaaaaaah.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

was only supposed to ave a few drinks..ooppss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I would run, but there is a line of storms looming.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I wish I could reach out and feel him again. Letting go is brutal.


Yes it is... even when it is for the best...


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

RayOfLight123 said:


> was only supposed to ave a few drinks..ooppss


Yay Drunk RubyRay!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I am not ignoring you, okay??



huh said:


> So true...


lol!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

As of Tuesday, it's officially been 2 weeks since I've had a cigarette. Not trying to give up, just can't be bothered to buy any.

First thing this morning, I'm going down the shop and buying some. I don't smoke more than a handful a day anyway, and some days I go without completely (even after smoking almost daily for a year and sporadically before that), and I'm quitting for good as soon as I get my Ritalin (or hopefully Dexedrine) prescription.

I can't focus on anything without taking SOMETHING, and cigarettes are the most accessible, least intoxicating thing that does the job.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm a creep, 
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doin' here?
I don't belong here


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> I'm a creep,
> I'm a weirdo
> What the hell am I doin' here?
> I don't belong here


Ahhh, the first song I ever heard that made me want to jump of of a building :clap

Great song


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

“I’ve always liked camouflage patterns and I’d be lying if I said the idea of blending into the environment and becoming invisible didn’t excite me a little bit.”

Just when I thought this man couldn't get anymore perfect...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am officially sick.

This is not good.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I really need a girlfriend. To **** up my life. With **** up I mean change the monotony and get me out of this mind-numbing comfort zone. It's about time already. I'm getting old.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

1200th post.  I'm coming for you, MilleniumMan.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Who is Rex Ryan? :con

-------

I'm going to get my haircut in an hour or so and I'm scared. I've always had it cut by the same lovely lady for the past 2 years but now I've moved and I have to go somewhere new. Also I resent the fact that it's going to cost £35 when my old hairdresser would only charge £10.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Basic-training starts next week. Meaning that I'll be missing from this forum for the next 7 months.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hadron said:


> Basic-training starts next week. Meaning that I'll be missing from this forum for the next 7 months.


Good luck...stay safe. 

I want to download a movie but nothing I can think of is worth the time. I can't even commit to a movie...how sad.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^

Cheers, mate.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

OMFG :troll


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't use the photocopier....lol!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Feel better Ribs!!

$1000 mysteriously disappeared out of my bank account. Time to call the bank first thing in the morning :S


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Xavier took your money,sorry :/ We're planning a trip to the Bahamas.Its hard for a zebra to find a job right now :S The recession affects everyone


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rosedubh said:


> Xavier took your money,sorry :/ We're planning a trip to the Bahamas.Its hard for a zebra to find a job right now :S The recession affects everyone


Ahh that son of a *****. I went to retrieve him and he was gone, I knew he had made a run for it. Now all the pieces are falling together. YOU WILL NOT GET AWAY WITH THIS!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Rosedubh said:


> I dont understand anything.I dont even know who i am,i keep saying that this is my life and all this is real but i feel numb and just not there.Like i'm permanently absent.I can't understand myself.I dont know whats wrong with me so how can i help you,or us.We're both broken,do we fit together like puzzle pieces or will there always be a piece missing?I dont know,i never know anything.I'm so lost.


Aww, Rosie  Hope you feel better soon :squeeze



CrashMedicate said:


> Just as long as it's not being cut by a drunken Hungarian I think you'll be alright  (Although it may cost less.) Of course you could always let me cut it for you. I'd only charge £34 :um:b


She wasn't Hungarian, Polish I think... I'd've accepted your kind offer had you been in the vicinity and I think you could've done a better job. :cry I miss my old bob.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Missing someone and trying not to let it matter... but it does.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh wow, Due South is on!!! Yesssssssssssss. Haven't watched this in years.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

matty requested a permanent ban? :| Wonder what happened.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ prob starting afresh, he is moving to Canada afterall.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Planned out a purple outfit for the gay rights dealie. Which is totally tomorrow. Oops.

Do I change or do I stay with the purple? Hmm...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:mum I got up late.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Also I'm going to be Bonnie Parker (a la Faye Dunaway) for Halloween, but I'm going to two different Halloween events: a concert the day of and a party the day before. So I need another costume. Ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> matty requested a permanent ban? :| Wonder what happened.


Part of the recent fallout. He is doing okay, though.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I wonder if you can buy a plastic tommy gun?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Also I'm going to be Bonnie Parker (a la Faye Dunaway) for Halloween, but I'm going to two different Halloween events: a concert the day of and a party the day before. So I need another costume. Ugh.


I was Bonnie for Halloween a couple of years ago  I think I might do it again this year. I didn't even have to buy a costume since my normal clothes aren't dissimilar to Bonnie's. :lol Beret, blouse, long skirt, big old boots and a murderous glare.



bezoomny said:


> I wonder if you can buy a plastic tommy gun?


Ebay?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm posting too much.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna die sometime in the next 3 years. I can feel it in my bones. It's obvious.

How ironic.

No use fighting your destiny, mate.:roll


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I was Bonnie for Halloween a couple of years ago  I think I might do it again this year. I didn't even have to buy a costume since my normal clothes aren't dissimilar to Bonnie's. :lol Beret, blouse, long skirt, big old boots and a murderous glare.


Yeah, I knew I wanted to be someone from old Hollywood but quickly realized that my hair is way too long for most of them (even with pincurls). I just need her scarf/a scarf. The only thin scarves I have are two small flags from the Siena Palio races that I use to tie my hair up at night.

I may be able to magic up an Audrey Hepburn in _Roman Holiday_ costume. I mainly wear circle skirts, I'd just have to find a white short-sleeved button-down (odd that I don't have that already). I have enough lace to make a convincing Blanche too...



tutliputli said:


> Ebay?


Of course!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

God damn I want to work on racing cars again.

Watch this, all of it!:


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a terrible person. I don't know why people put up with me.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

More ragnarok online and loneliness :yay


----------



## GirlAccelerate (Oct 7, 2010)

Ospi said:


> God damn I want to work on racing cars again.
> 
> Watch this, all of it!:


Very nice. Very.

----

Withdrawal is tons o fun.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Half Baked is on and my dad had me get 10 toonie Tuesday meals:boogie


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm excited! I invited my niece to go for lunch tomorrow, and maybe we'll go for a walk and then to the mall for a bit. Should be nice.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/beard-appreciation-group/

Join! ^


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*sigh* I don't want to get ready for work.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

_There was a hobbit, who didn't even know how to return home. He lived in a hole in the ground, and didn't know where he came from or where he was going to. He even didn't know why he had become a hobbit. This was Hogwartz School of Witchcraft and Wizardry 5th year apprentice Harry Potter...

_mind=blown.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Half Baked is on and my dad had me get 10 toonie Tuesday meals:boogie


What's the price of the Toonie Tuesday meal now? Because last time I was up there it was like $2.49. They're gonna have to call it Toonie + Loonie Tuesday soon. So lame.

------

Someone shave my face for me. I can't be bothered.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

..... nvm


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

i'm glad to know her.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> What's the price of the Toonie Tuesday meal now? Because last time I was up there it was like $2.49. They're gonna have to call it Toonie + Loonie Tuesday soon. So lame.


Yeah it's still at 2.49, I ain't gonna complain though because it's still a great price for two pieces of chicken and fries


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Geeky or awesome? Why not both?! In any case, I'm getting me one of those.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:um :lol

Just answered a call and now seconds after the call I'm realising what I should have said instead of what I actually said >.< :doh!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Now I'm starting to worry... he's either done it so many times that he doesn't have the strength to get home, or it went badly wrong and he's laying unconscious in a patch of Branston pickle after the bender to end all benders...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What has been seen cannot be unseen :shock


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I should be sleeping. I'm scared.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm quietly freaking out about turning 29 tomorrow. I've deactivated my Facebook to prevent those "happy bday" wall postings.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

huh said:


> What has been seen cannot be unseen :shock


I'm sorry I didn't know my naked body was that disgusting


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Smoothie binge. This was not a good plan. 

Owwww.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'm sorry I didn't know my naked body was that disgusting


I must've missed those pictures, feel free to resend them to me ;p


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why is sas showing me ads for nicorette? "give up smoking"

I've never smoked ty!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

feels like everyone started from somewhere (socially) and I had nothing to start from, from friends to family and outward, from self-confidence to blaahhh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I remembered what I forgot!


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

What is this void I feel? I hate it _so_ much...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

anatomy mother****ers learn it.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

What the **** am I doing here?
I don't belong here


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mmmm I haven't had ketchup chips in forever.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Gah, thanks for reminding me. Damn you Canada. Send me some poutine and Passion Flakies post haste.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've never heard of Passion Flakies.

I've heard you can't get Coffee Crisps in the states either. That would quite literally stop me from moving there.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I shall, henceforth, express all my posts through the medium of interpretive dance.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I've never heard of Passion Flakies.
> 
> I've heard you can't get Coffee Crisps in the states either. That would quite literally stop me from moving there.


I guess Passion Flakies are more of an east coast thang. Or maybe it's just a childhood nostalgia thing for me. But omg, Coffee Crisp. I believe they sell them in the States now but I haven't really looked. I know, shame on me eh? What they definitely don't have down here is Mr. Big. Whenever someone in my family goes to Canada it's a given that they'll be coming back with Ketchup and All Dressed chips along with Coffee Crisps and Mr. Bigs.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


>


Yesssssss. Eating one of those brings me back to a simpler time playing pogs and foot hockey at recess.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> I guess Passion Flakies are more of an east coast thang. Or maybe it's just a childhood nostalgia thing for me. But omg, Coffee Crisp. I believe they sell them in the States now but I haven't really looked. I know, shame on me eh? What they definitely don't have down here is Mr. Big. Whenever someone in my family goes to Canada it's a given that they'll be coming back with Ketchup and All Dressed chips along with Coffee Crisps and Mr. Bigs.


...is there a lot of people that want those things? Maybe we could set up an illegal cross-border junk food smuggling business.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha. I'm sure I could round up enough hosers to make that a viable business venture. I always wanted to be an organized crime Kingpin.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Haha. I'm sure I could round up enough hosers to make that a viable business venture. I always wanted to be an organized crime Kingpin.


...I'd be the Kingpin...:mum
------------------------------

Damn, I smell good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Such mayhem


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

There's nothing more awkward than when your roommate forgets to exit out of skype...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

When at work, I'm unhappy with roughly 85% of the words that come out of my mouth.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hunterhod said:


> There's nothing more awkward than when your roommate forgets to exit out of skype...


bwahahaha - say hello.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It should be illegal to use and abuse the "New Posts" button like I do.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I miss Halloween, and am annoyed by these strikes and demonstrations.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If I can't handle the trials and tribulations of YOUR life, and instead relive old traumas, and cannot offer you and advise, I really don't think I should have children.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am absolutely delighted that there is a sliver of a chance ..


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I feel like I'm right inside an oven.:|

How come it's above 40 degrees in mid-October?!:roll


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

01010111011010000111100100100000011010010111001100100000011010010111010000100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011101000110010101111000011101000010000001101111011011100010000001110100011010000110010100100000011000100110111101110100011101000110111101101101001000000110010001101111011001010111001101101110001001110111010000100000011011010110010101100001011011100010000001100001001000000111010001101000011010010110111001100111001111110010000001110011011011110110110101100101011011110110111001100101001001110111001100100000011101000111001001111001011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101111001000000110010001100101011000110110010101101001011101100110010100100000011101010111001100101100001000000111001101101111011011010110010101101111011011100110010100100000011011110111010101110100001000000111010001101000011001010111001001100101001000000110100101110011001000000110000100100000011100100110111101100010011011110111010000101110001000000100111101001000001011100010111000101110010011010101100100101110001011100010111000100000010001110100111101000100001000010010000100100001


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Must double post, I haven't had coffee in a while and now that I have... I feel so hyper! how the **** do I calm down?!?!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My carpet has fleas :/


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> $40 for new black and color ink cartridges?? The printer itself only cost $30 wtf :sus


My sister goes to a place(not a brand name store) where they refill your old cartridges for around 15$.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> $40 for new black and color ink cartridges?? The printer itself only cost $30 wtf :sus


Did the printer come with ink inside of it? If so, buy a new printer. :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish life were simpler... where black can just be black and white can just be white and there aren't all of these shades of gray around to confused everything. I get that the grays are what makes life beautiful but it just makes it so dam hard.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i feel so alone even if there are so many people around me =/


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I had the freakiest dream last night :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just can't quit.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Life is best when you're not doing what you're supposed to.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Judi said:


> Must double post, I haven't had coffee in a while and now that I have... I feel so hyper! how the **** do I calm down?!?!


Whoa whoa whoa take it easy there :b

Coffee does the same to me 'cept I also become anxious and disarrayed -_-


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I had the freakiest dream last night :/


Spill all


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanna write those corny messages they put on church marquees for a living.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

proper prior planning prevents piss poor performance.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I think it's time for your daily bike ride now. GTFO of the house, you lazy *******.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

My son just told his grandma that he loves her very much. awww!!!!! lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

It's bed time for bed


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

snaffledoodle


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wrinkly ice cubes


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh what a day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know if I'm able to trust again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Is it really necessary to delete threads? I can see in some cases it may be justified, but sometimes it's just ****ing confusing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to run.....to the bathroom and then around town. Preferably, I should run to the bathroom first.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

huh said:


> Is it really necessary to delete threads? I can see in some cases it may be justified, but sometimes it's just ****ing confusing.


Not to mention it makes my post count go down. How will I ever reach #1 if that keeps happening?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It's so aggravating when someone says they'll do something and they don't. Why say it then? It's just rude. Some people have no consideration.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love getting stoned after 10 hours of school. :cig


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

depressing day..


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

this is bad. I'm avoiding the bathroom just to not make any noise. it's like this at home and here. But you win this time, bathroom. next time, I'll go in my pants.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a dream my guy friend I like sent me a text about a question about our midterm tomorrow and he was like "mr fixit from SAS told me it was this" and I was all like you go on SAS? and he was all like yeah totally it's the bomb. So I figured out what his username was and stalked him and became so morally conflicted about whether or not I should tell him I am Perfectionist that I sent leonardess a pm asking for her advice. It was entitled MUM I AM MORALLY CONFLICTED.

I come here way too often.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

It's so ironic how exact opposites are in families. 
I'm really sensitive and my brother is completely insensitive. I get nervous when I eat around people, and he'll be the first one to make a comment on how someone is chewing or what they look like. It's like the last person you want to be around. I ignore it, but still. It's like leave me alone, I'm daydreaming!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> It's so ironic how exact opposites are in families.
> I'm really sensitive and my brother is completely insensitive. I get nervous when I eat around people, and he'll be the first one to make a comment on how someone is chewing or what they look like. It's like the last person you want to be around. I ignore it, but still. It's like leave me alone, I'm daydreaming!!!


Exactly like my sister and I, chalk and cheese.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Exactly like my sister and I, chalk and cheese.


lol really, That's funny.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

This boat has a serious morale problem.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

There's a weird after taste in my mouth. Probably from eating sunchips and then chewing on lemon gum afterwards. Nasty combination...don't do it


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

woohoo I'm not tired! (wait until I come home after uni and I'll pass out on the bed)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I just need a bindle and my hobo transformation is complete.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

This podcast will never end.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm 2:44 am

and I'm STILL not studying.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm 2:44 am
> 
> and I'm STILL not studying.


I'm a little offended your SAS dream included Mr. Fixit but not me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't study because this is STUCK IN MY HEAD.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Mock..yeah...ing...yeah....bird...yeah. I need to watch this movie now.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm living on my own at the age of 18 after moving to a different country.

How cool is that?!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I had a dream my guy friend I like sent me a text about a question about our midterm tomorrow and he was like "mr fixit from SAS told me it was this" and I was all like you go on SAS? and he was all like yeah totally it's the bomb. So I figured out what his username was and stalked him and became so morally conflicted about whether or not I should tell him I am Perfectionist that I sent leonardess a pm asking for her advice. It was entitled MUM I AM MORALLY CONFLICTED.
> 
> I come here way too often.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Signed up to two dating sites by my house-mate who subsequently messaged about a dozen girls xD.

I have no dared to go into them to see what has gone on though, the emails I receive in the next week or so might be interesting.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Signed up to two dating sites by my house-mate who subsequently messaged about a dozen girls xD.
> 
> I have no dared to go into them to see what has gone on though, the emails I receive in the next week or so might be interesting.


Will your housemate be going on the dates as well?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Will your housemate be going on the dates as well?


lol at this rate, probably though she is female so that may raise eyebrows.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

It's a hard knock life 

for us.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Im sry
I know your upset 
I hurt u
And I feel awful 
I love u 
And I don't want us to end.


----------



## vidory (Sep 25, 2010)

what will my life be like in two years?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

vidory said:


> what will my life be like in two years?


You won't know until then, which is why you should take on life a day at a time


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Depression is back full force. How lovely. I can't find the motivation to do anything.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This is I Love my sister week. If you have a sister who gas made you laugh, wiped your tears, hugged you tight, watched you succeed, seen you fail, cheer you on and kept you strong then copy part this to your status.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Someone has been visiting Facebook!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just ordered a lotso bear from disney store online  He smells like strawberries!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Totally thought that said a lotso beer from disney store on line!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone wanna go for a train ride?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

64 days till Christmas and I'm posting this literally just before midnight here in the UK... so it's kinda 63 days now!!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i'm sitting in darkness... i don't want to turn on the light...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

FOOD!!

Edit: Apparently all caps words aren't allowed or something?
Edit Again : Got it to work. Why not the first time? I'm confused again.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^It allowed it the second time because you added your edit. I think you're not allowed to have a post that has word(s) that are all caps. Probably a spam-related thing.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Holy eff, I've never heard such a ferocious anti-doughnut rant before. According to my dad, I'm going to have a heart attack, suffer endless consequences, and finally die because I brought home a couple doughtnuts.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

this is going to be hard :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap unassisted this evening. I hope I can get to sleep tonight.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I having another insecure day  yay...

I might leave at lunchtime today... and blame it on depression, which is kinda true :/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh damn. I harsh lol'd. Gordon Pinsent is so DOPE.

Please, rest of world, forget we gave you Bieber.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Conflict. isn't that what we all focus on? Tired. Wow, this post is so awesome, it's leet. like literraly, sleepy, bye. bye. oh crap 5 in the morning, no wonder there's no new posts. ok bye.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it is nice to know that I don't have to be afraid of feeling so strongly. not about this, not anymore. I'm...safe?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am going to go to the caf at work today and BUY LUNCH. I may even EAT it there.

I am freaking out already.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the place at work to eat? that would intimidate me as well. good for you for deciding to do this, and have a great lunch!

ps. just picture everyone in their underwear. eating spaghetti.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh damn. I harsh lol'd. Gordon Pinsent is so DOPE.
> 
> Please, rest of world, forget we gave you Bieber.


ahahahahaha I wanna read that now :kma


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

****. Three Halloween parties on three different days?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Spammers beware!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^you talkin to me?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rofl, "you have reach the maximum limit of messages to other members" is the email I just received regarding one of the dating sites my housemate has signed me up to and subsequently taken over.

I am a male ***** and I am not even a part of it. xD


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Which one of you wants to do my laundry?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Going to The Grasshopper tonight


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a loser, baby. Why don't you kill me?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> I wonder when youtube is going to figure out you can skip the commercials by refreshing the page.


Cool :lol.
This message has been approved by MM75 and CMed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is a electric fixer dude in my hooooooooooooouse.

He is nailing something to the ceiling right below meeeeeeeeeeeeee.

I need to go downstairs to get my shirt but I caaaaaaaan't

I'm freaking ooooooooooout.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn these social conventions. I'm so much happier without pants.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I deleted my original Facebook account 2 years ago...the one with people I know in "real life"...and I just activated it again for some unknown reason. :|


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

why can't i have a good, normal, loving dad. his presence makes me wanna die


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

You can tell the moderation here is strict and without a sense of humor when a picture of a stick figure hangman gets deleted for being inappropriate. lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

_Must...resist....such...bad...thoughts..._


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Now my doctor wants me to have an MRI of the brain, little does he know it won't work cos I don't have one.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I absolutely hate overhearing conversations. Makes me feel really uncomfortable and awkward for some reason--sometimes even irritable. Doesn't even matter who's talking or what they're talking about. I'm the opposite of a voyeur/eavesdropper, I guess. I really don't like hearing things that aren't intended for my ears.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

alte said:


> Now my doctor wants me to have an MRI of the brain, little does he know it won't work cos I don't have one.


bwahahaha

------

I had to hug my aunt because she was going away. It was awkward. The hug I mean.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It's such a lovely vegetarian restaurant, but I find they make the "meaty" items almost too real and I can't eat them. I could eat those fake drumsticks all day though :yes


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> You can tell the moderation here is strict and without a sense of humor when a picture of a stick figure hangman gets deleted for being inappropriate. lol


Ahaha. I'm sad I missed it.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Ahaha. I'm sad I missed it.


I wonder who could've deleted that :roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I wonder who could've deleted that :roll


This man, no stick man will be shown hung when I'm around!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> This man, no stick man will be shown hung when I'm around!!


LOL :clap

Oh noes, I'd better behave then


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Deathinmusic said:


> You can tell the moderation here is strict and without a sense of humor when a picture of a stick figure hangman gets deleted for being inappropriate. lol


That's only half the story.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> That's only half the story.


What's the other half? It was a humorous and harmless picture.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

tonight will be fun :boogie


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Spiced chai is like sex except I'm having it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just realized I have my own emoticon. I feel so special.

:huh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have to take a theatre course in January.






You all better bet your asses there is going to be a 4 month long thread about this in the frustrations section.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I have to take a theatre course in January.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, but theatre is super fun!


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Spiced chai is like sex except I'm having it.


I concur! haha



huh said:


> I just realized I have my own emoticon. I feel so special.
> 
> :huh


nice!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> Awww, but theatre is super fun!


Do you mean watching/reading theatre? Or actually DOING theatre? Since my mandatory class is the doing, oh so awkwardly mumbling in front of classmates in madatory monolgue and poetry, kind.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Do you mean watching/reading theatre? Or actually DOING theatre? Since my mandatory class is the doing, oh so awkwardly mumbling in front of classmates in madatory monolgue and poetry, kind.


commission papasmurf to write something just for you, for a few hugs. wear a daring top and deliver it with your trademark pout. the entire faculty will wilt at your feet, you will ace the class. How can they not be awed?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think they are ALL in cahoots with each other.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> commission papasmurf to write something just for you, for a few hugs. wear a daring top and deliver it with your trademark pout. the entire faculty will wilt at your feet, you will ace the class. How can they not be awed?


My pout and cleavage could bring about world peace, is it true.

Papasmurf are you up for a the challenge? I want a piece that says I'm serious, I'm dramatic, but I'm still here to party. Keep in mind I will be theatring your piece in a chinchilla coat and a pimp dollar sign hat.

Oh PS did I mention this class is in my second langauge? Because it totally actually is, too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

In other news, I am bored and just put on a whole bunch of makeup I bought at London Drugs earlier in the week.

I would make a pretty drag queen.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Do you mean watching/reading theatre? Or actually DOING theatre?


Both of these things are fun! I'm more of an improv and musical guy, but straight-up drama is good times as well. I wouldn't be surprised if you started to enjoy yourself after the initial awkwardness fades.



leonardess said:


> commission papasmurf to write something just for you, for a few hugs. wear a daring top and deliver it with your trademark pout. the entire faculty will wilt at your feet, you will ace the class. How can they not be awed?


This is sage advice. I will get straight to work on crafting you an appropriately heady piece.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I know, I should've faded away sooner, it would've been better than to overstay a welcome.. I am always so full of regret.

First I was tired and then I was nervous, but allow me to focus on some more of the positives as opposed to the negatives: that was quite possibly the best afternoon/evening I have had in a long time. The company was just.. AWESOME, and I cannot bare the thought of ruining that in any way possible.. 

We should sit by the shore line again sometime soon, wait till it darkens, drink lot's of booze and watch the moon and stars come out to play, instead of the damn storm clouds.. Teheh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Bras are ridiculously expensive :no


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I know, it's crazy - £20 for a decent one. Maybe we should just fashion something from two coconut halves and some string.

--------

Baby bunny suddenly looks massive... :con


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i hate this site and the majority of the people on here. thankfully if you are sick of being on ward 15 of your local psychiatric hospital for sheltered narcissistic rejects all you gotta do is check out and get back to reality.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> In other news, I am bored and just put on a whole bunch of makeup I bought at London Drugs earlier in the week.
> 
> I would make a pretty drag queen.


You can't be a drag queen if you're already a girl...unless...you're really a guy...:blank:b

2 nights in a row, I actually slept. The only bad thing about waking up early is I have to use the washroom, but it's occupied by people getting ready to leave for the day.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

sacred said:


> i hate this site and the majority of the people on here. thankfully if you are sick of being on ward 15 of your local psychiatric hospital for sheltered narcissistic rejects all you gotta do is check out and get back to reality.


Ward 16 for sociopaths is that way. :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> ^ I know, it's crazy - £20 for a decent one. Maybe we should just fashion something from two coconut halves and some string.
> 
> --------
> 
> Baby bunny suddenly looks massive... :con


uh oh, time for a rabbit pen and a lot more food!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

sacred said:


> i hate this site and the majority of the people on here. thankfully if you are sick of being on ward 15 of your local psychiatric hospital for sheltered narcissistic rejects all you gotta do is check out and get back to reality.


"sheltered narcissistic reject" describes me perfectly. (no sarcasm.)


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Remind me never to let anyone give my dog honey garlic chicken wings ever again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have cleavage! :lol


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

my friends and I, we're all ****ed on the inside


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That settles it, I'm buying one.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/aw-what-the-hell-heres-the-microwalkman-weve-been,17178/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can haz cassette tapes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have cleavage! :lol


Pix plz.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

just wondering what the next episode of 'The Event' has in store... I watched it last night, been looking forward to it from the adverts I've seen the past couple of weeks, but nobody I've spoken to seems to have seen it.. or know what I'm talking about lol

there must be somebody else out there whose seen it :um


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I just signed up on OkCupid. What in the hell am I doing? :lol


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

It never fails... dating site wink = instant female repellent. And so ends another highly successful Saturday....


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Sorry to hear that. Thanks for the advice though, I'll be sure to avoid winking at any girls.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Sorry Deathinmusic, that was just a posting coincidence. I'm sure _you_ will have MUCH more success than me.  Well, unless you are also a deformed dwarf with Leprosy.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

markx said:


> ^ Sorry Deathinmusic, that was just a posting coincidence. I'm sure _you_ will have MUCH more success than me.  Well, unless you are also a deformed dwarf with Leprosy.


Yes, I realized it was a coincidence and not a reply to me. I decided to reply anyway.  I really don't know about my chances either... Last time I was on a dating site was probably over 10 years ago. I joined just for fun, I don't have any great expectations.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Lapping lakes like leary loons,
Gluey feathers on the flume.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Deathinmusic said:


> Yes, I realized it was a coincidence and not a reply to me. I decided to reply anyway.  I really don't know about my chances either... Last time I was on a dating site was probably over 10 years ago. I joined just for fun, I don't have any great expectations.


You never know - I've drawn a blank but it works for some people. Good luck anyway.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

glitterfish said:


> just wondering what the next episode of 'The Event' has in store... I watched it last night, been looking forward to it from the adverts I've seen the past couple of weeks, but nobody I've spoken to seems to have seen it.. or know what I'm talking about lol
> 
> there must be somebody else out there whose seen it :um


I saw the commercials for that & thought it was just some lame show being hyped & had no idea what it was about. Then while channel surfing I saw the first episode & thought it was awesome! Since then I've only seen part of the 3rd or 4th episode. I'm thinking of watching the episodes I've missed on NBC's website. I'm usually not that into TV shows aside from comedy, but I really like it so far. I dig the storyline.

Random thought: Time to stop smoking


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh boy. That was probably one of the dumber things I've done...lmao.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i love DNA wh0r3 fox diagrams...


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Paranoia and body parts
Oooh my...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm about to find out what pokemon i am!!!!!!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ lemme guess...was it squirtle?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

whattttttttttt

I went to have a half hour nap at 3:00. It is now 8:33 and I just got up.

Gross.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm sorry Emacs, I judged you too harshly. I still need to get your indenting working right though.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> whyb am i still up at 3:30am


Why am I still up at 4:48 am? :no


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

This is by far my favorite section of the forum.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

"I woz ere"

Best graffiti ever!:roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh god, my housemate in her never ending search to find me a date has managed to add one girl to my msn, now I must chat to her and shiz. Scurrrrrred.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh god, my housemate in her never ending search to find me a date has managed to add one girl to my msn, now I must chat to her and shiz. Scurrrrrred.


You're grand at chat and shiz so don't be scurred!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> You're grand at chat and shiz so don't be scurred!


But but...scurrrrrred....

Plus she has no pics so I have no idea what to expect!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ohhhh will it be chat with a mic and webcam? I thought you meant msn or something. I'm sure you'll be great  Good luck!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I was all set to vote for so-and-so, but then I saw this:










and now I want to vote for that guy.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh god, my housemate in her never ending search to find me a date has managed to add one girl to my msn, now I must chat to her and shiz. Scurrrrrred.


Nothing to worry about, you're a hot guy. If it doesn't work out move onto the next


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

Being depressed should not be used as an excuse for being a douchebag.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ that seriously made me LOL


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahahaha that girl on the bike is awesome. I wish I could do something even close to that.

I'm actually up early enough for a Sunday breakfast? What does one eat for a proper Sunday breakfast?


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Pita's ,


SesquipedalianMoose said:


> Being depressed should not be used as an excuse for being a douchebag.


, girl on bike, 
all high quality laughs

^pancakes of course!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahahaha that girl on the bike is awesome. I wish I could do something even close to that.
> 
> I'm actually up early enough for a Sunday breakfast? What does one eat for a proper Sunday breakfast?


Was she wearing her glasses like Jan Brady? :lol


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

you do your best to make sure for yourself that you are something,
that you have the personality, style, appearance,
that you've admired

and when you realize you're just a pile of empty cells in poor condition,
your so-called soul starts to crackle,
when blacksmith strikes with the chisel


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> I must not spend the day at the computer. I'm gonna go do something more productive like watch TV


Slow down! That's a big jump...if you aren't used to going from doing nothing to doing more nothing, you could hurt yourself.
It's a good idea though, I'm gonna do it too.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay, a nice girl close to where I am who appears to be a 95% match responded to me on OkCupid. This is kinda fun.  Until I get a bunch of rejections of course.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Yay, a nice girl close to where I am who appears to be a 95% match responded to me on OkCupid. This is kinda fun.  Until I get a bunch of rejections of course.


good luck.......


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

all we need is Kerouac and a glass of sweet tea.
Or burritos and New Found Glory.
I'm just trying to get through the week


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

movies are like moods


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


So amazing! I love that her training wheels are still on.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm really liking this book so far, I think I might be falling for this Winston character


----------



## tabbycat (Oct 24, 2010)

Dreading school tomorrow.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

The Walking Dead was leaked!: http://www.megavideo.com/?d=QB32ZB2L


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Love it when people fail at saying my last name:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


>


I saw one of these for the first time in my LIFE today. Three days after you posted it. Weeeeird.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I pity the fool that that does not know the simple joy of making calzones from scratch.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

*"You're" *is a contraction of the words *you and are*:


"*You're* a good friend" means "You are a good friend."
"I don't know what *you're* talking about" means "I do not know what you are talking about."
*"Your" *is the possessive form of *you, *referring to something that a person has, something that belongs to a person or the person you are talking to. 

"Is *your* stomach growling?"
"*Your* book is on the table."

Also, "alot" is not a word. If "afew" or "alittle" are not words, then what gives "alot" the right to be one word? NOTHING.

:mum


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I saw one of these for the first time in my LIFE today. Three days after you posted it. Weeeeird.


You need to purchase one.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As usual you're late.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

sometimes life feels hopeless.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> *"You're" *is a contraction of the words *you and are*:
> 
> 
> "*You're* a good friend" means "You are a good friend."
> ...


People point that out to me quite alot.

----------

Why do I never have this confident feeling when I need to?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Just bought tickets to the Dec. 3 Peter Hook concert, booked hotel reservations and a flight to NYC. Gah, I can't believe I'm actually going.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Do I have ...



















:huh :huh :huh :huh :huh


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

^ um wow it took me way too long to get that


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thunder and lighting out of nowhere!


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I've no idea what is going on.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

asdlkm said:


> I've no idea what is going on.


And whats the bad news?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

As long as this woman is alive and breathing and singing songs, everything is okay. my only consolation at this hour. I really do not want to go to work tomorrow =/


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Roberto said:


> As long as this woman is alive and breathing everything is okay.


If ya swapped that pic for a photo of maggie thatcher and changed the word "is" to "isnt" then we'd have a deal!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ohhhh yeah! We brought asstalk back  No more ****ty sastalk 

It was like bringing sexy back.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> ohhhh yeah! We brought asstalk back  No more ****ty sastalk
> 
> It was like bringing sexy back.


this coming from the girl who posted up a pic of her backside on the site!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> this coming from the girl who posted up a pic of her backside on the site!


Pics or it didn't happen:b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I need to leave this place for a while.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't get moody Elise, stay positive!

Wheeeeeeeeeee. 

There we go.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm suffering from 90's nostalgia.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm suffering.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This internet dating thing is scaring the absolute **** out of me. I think I shall stay single.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> This internet dating thing is scaring the absolute **** out of me. I think I shall stay single.


I think not! In doing so you'd be doing the single ladies of Australia a great disservice.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

alpha beta gamma delta epsilon zeta eta theta iota kappa lambda my ny xi omikron pi rho sigma tau ypsilon phi chi psi omega !!!1!1!


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope my new lip and nose studs get delivered soon.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> This internet dating thing is scaring the absolute **** out of me. I think I shall stay single.


listen to papasmurf! you would be doing a great disservice indeed. just... be careful out there. it is very possible to meet someone really great that way, and one day some smart girl is going to grab onto you and not let go because you are such a peach!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> Is diet soda bad for you? Don't know and don't care. I can drink it all day and not gain weight. Can't put a price on that. Well, actually you can. I believe it was $1 for this bottle.


I spend about $5/day on the stuff. 
Hi my name is The Cheat, and I'm addicted to Diet Coke.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Got a B by the skin of my teeth. 

Thank. Gosh.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been fighting to stay awake all afternoon. maybe a nap when I get home from work.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm feeling nauseous. Maybe it's because I have to go back to school tomorrow, I don't know. All I know is that this is a really bad time to get sick.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

when will my brothers television get fixed so I don't have to keep lending him mine


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

glitterfish said:


> when will my brothers television get fixed so I don't have to keep lending him mine


Keep yours and give him a book.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

To everyone on here.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

lolz Amocholes I may just try that, although somehow I can't see it working


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

A sudden, extremely rare burst of motivation. I guess I should take advantage of it.

Here I go!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I am amazed at how much happens around here between the time I leave work and the time I get home.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Going to vote in a little bit.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Most users ever online was 648, Today at 05:08 PM.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

On my bike ride home from class today I overheard a guy talking on his cell phone say "Dude, that girl is Hannibal Lecter to me." I have no idea what he meant by that, but it made me lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> this coming from the girl who posted up a pic of her backside on the site!





MindOverMood said:


> Pics or it didn't happen:b


lol I was hoping the pic would be so small you wouldn't notice 

And anyways i was supporting my country!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Day one of my new diet: Failed.

I went to taco bell... well it IS the only one in the uk, how could i not? then I went to costco and had a hot dog, then we took a pizza home oh and I had a tiny piece of chocolate 

--------

I saw 5 aeroplanes in the sky tonight in the car ride home, so I made 5 wishes


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Most users ever online was 648, Today at 05:08 PM.


really? wow


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

So today I saw a WHITE SQUIRREL! It was the strangest thing I've ever seen. Me and this lady were just starring at it for like 10 minutes in awe. white rabbit+brown squirrel= white squirrel?


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

this too shall pass----


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Moving day is getting close. Man, i can't wait to be out of this ****ty apartment. The only thing i wish i could see once i'm gone is my landlord's face when he comes for the rent and realizes there's no one living here anymore. It would be God damn priceless.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I am officially bored of this place.



KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm feeling nauseous. Maybe it's because I have to go back to school tomorrow, I don't know. All I know is that this is a really bad time to get sick.


"I'm nauseous! I'm nauseous!"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

quick, look over there!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't even see why I came back here. I am so bored of this place. I was gone for some days and I didn't miss it at all. I am so tired of everything. I don't know what else to do anymore.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Marissa Nadler, a singer-songwriter of some renown, is hoping to fund her next album through a Kickstarter project. She's got a wonderful video explaining the project up on her site, located here:http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/marissanadler/help-marissa-nadler-record-her-new-album-0. Apparently she is quite shy, so instead of speaking about the project she's sits in front of the camera while some subtitles speak for her.

If I had my own subtitles I would never speak again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I spend far too much time reading The Onion articles. But I can't stop.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/yard-sign-with-candidates-name-on-it-electrifies-c,18321/


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I need drugs. Sweet, mind-bending drugs!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Today I became the most pitied person in my classroom.
I presented my project and stuttered, shaked, rushed, and was barely audible.
It's the type of presentation where it's so bad you feel sorry for person up there; that's how it basically felt.
The girl that never speaks is now seen as a nervous wreck :/

In any case though, I don't care.
Things will come and pass, and inevitably there will be more presentations.
Whether it will be done well or done horribly, eventually it will be forgotten.
One embarrassing moment won't be remembered for the rest of eternity, it may feel so in the mean time, but it's an over exaggerated feeling that will eventually pass if there's no constant dwelling on it.

In the mean time I have another presentation on Wednesday, and I'm not entirely sure if it will go just as horrible, or possibly better, but I don't give damned about it none the less.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Here we go again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to be up in just over six hours.
I will also be doing this with 5mg LESS Paxil.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It kind of depresses me when I watch movies from twenty years ago and see how young the actresses look compared to now. Aging is natural and I want to welcome it, but part of me prefers to believe it'll never happen. Wrinkles and lines and saggy skin will just magically skip over me. Ah well, that's life.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hah, so some guy added me to this dating guy stating I was his perfect match.

So flustered!!!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds promising aside from the part about you being straight.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

stef said:


> So today I saw a WHITE SQUIRREL! It was the strangest thing I've ever seen. Me and this lady were just starring at it for like 10 minutes in awe. white rabbit+brown squirrel= white squirrel?


Probably an albino, I don't think rabbits can reproduce with squirrels. But with rule 34 and all who knows?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Sounds promising aside from the part about you being straight.


It gets better, this message to me was "I think you are really hot." LOL.

Reckon it's someone I know playing silly buggers though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

But you are really hot! You have a nice smile and a cute tushie.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*shakes tushie*


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

I've got 99 problems but a b**** ain't one.
One way to feel positive about being single...?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Tinychat just got a whole lot suckier, and we all know why


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Indigo Flow said:


> Tinychat just got a whole lot suckier, and we all know why


I wasn't there?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> I wasn't there?


no no she said suckiER


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

ok, movie time... 

The Basketball Diaries or Menace II Society?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Menace 2 Society


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:spit Just kidding!!!! How are you?  Starting school on January is not bad at all. I'm scheduled to present 5 presentations this semester.  I've already presented 2 so far but I wimped out of my last presentation. :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^We will have to help you on the presentatering.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

:bat


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

If I had a girlfriend and could singb), "Just the way you are" by Bruno Mars would be the song I'd sing to her.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Its been a long time since I've gone even a day without garlic. Maybe I should try that... tommorow... maybe... naw I won't do it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Can a guy and a girl ever just be friends? It seems like whenever I want to hang out with a guy they inquire on my relationship status and make the casual hang out feel like a date. Put some pressure on me why don't you. I just want to hang out with people. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I could really go for some pancakes right now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"Microwaving instructions: Microwaving this pastry product is not recommended as it does not provide the best result."

Stfu instructions!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

fml. f my sincere efforts to hang out with people just for the sake of it.
Lonely is what my life is. Dealing with it is the hard part.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have such a weakness for guys with tattoos. How come I don't know any?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to sleep like a baby tonight....crying and sucking on my thumb.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Life without happiness is worse than death.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> I have such a weakness for guys with tattoos. How come I don't know any?


You rang?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow :eyes. He ruined himself.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I post way too many pictures on here:um


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Emotions are running high. First I want to laugh, then I want to cry. And my cute meter is going off again darnit! Evil cute people! haha


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

After a 3 1/2 day break you visited again Monday morning. Am I clever? :b There's a prize if you figure it out to be claimed any time in January 2011.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn that epic pizza, top of my mouth is burned


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn you traffic for making me late for class. :? Wasting time posting here doesn't help. :lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, that was disappointing.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I want to apologize to everyone. If you don't know why, that's fine. I still apologize.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Choosing clothes and getting dressed every day feels like such a huge effort sometimes. Life would be much easier if every other day could be spent at home, in pyjamas. Or if I had a Simpsons-style wardrobe with 20 different versions of the same outfit.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I wonder why I'm attracted to someone who treats me like ****. I want to like someone nice, but then I complain that he's too nice.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Jigglypuff


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Hell has officially frozen over. I have a date this saturday. First date of my life too. More or less.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Hell has officially frozen over. I have a date this saturday. First date of my life too. More or less.


Good luck. Don't over-think it...just have fun. Don't have any expectations, let your instincts kick in. And smile, women love that...I think.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Hell has officially frozen over. I have a date this saturday. First date of my life too. More or less.


Good luck, dude. I haven't been on a date in a long time so I don't really have much advice. Definitely talk about your being a musician. That's sure to win some points in your favour.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I see that car driving 5-10mph UNDER the speed limit again - I am calling the COPS


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. Well, it's not quite a blind date, she knows about my being a musician etc. I'm quite nervous about it, but at the same time I'm really looking forward to it as a challenge. I know there is a distinct possibility that it goes very very badly but really, I absolutely have to start somewhere. I can't stay in my comfort zone forever.


----------



## Hunterhod (Oct 20, 2010)

As much as I want to sound humble, everything I say always manages to come out pretentious


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who occasionally mutes the TV or changes the channel during a sporting event, when they sing the National Anthem? I get extremely uncomfortable sometimes, and I'm not sure why...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't what to do with myself.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I don't what to do with myself.


me either


----------



## tabbycat (Oct 24, 2010)

I've always wanted to be part of an "inside joke". I hate it when you are with a group of people and they laugh about an inside joke that you aren't part of.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

tabbycat said:


> I've always wanted to be part of an "inside joke". I hate it when you are with a group of people and they laugh about an inside joke that you aren't part of.


Join the chat room. Stick around for a bit. There'll be plenty.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

According to my calculations, my student loans wont be paid off for another 6-7 years at my current rate. And I pay more per month than what's required.

Excuse me while I go cry in a corner.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> Thanks guys. Well, it's not quite a blind date, she knows about my being a musician etc. I'm quite nervous about it, but at the same time I'm really looking forward to it as a challenge. I know there is a distinct possibility that it goes very very badly but really, I absolutely have to start somewhere. I can't stay in my comfort zone forever.


Good luck DiM!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Someone post a ghost story on my profile. They make me happy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I got a teeny bit pissy and aggressive on the phone today over something frustrating with my internet service. Huh. I've never done that before. :/ Not sure it's good thing, but I was allowed a couple days extension to deal with the BS. *eyeroll*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

How to say this nicely...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> If I see that car driving 5-10mph UNDER the speed limit again - I am calling the COPS


Throw some eggs at them and flip 'em off while you're driving by next time. That'll show them!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hey I haven't seen you post alot lately.

Are the quote boxes different today or is it just me?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Not just you^


Amocholes said:


> Most users ever online was 648, Today at 05:08 PM.


New record
Most users ever online was 706, 10-26-2010 at 09:18 PM.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish I could regain my interest in creating music. I know I have so much to give, but I lack the motivation to do the actual work. I need inspiration in my life. Not just musical inspiration - life inspiration.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Hey I haven't seen you post alot lately.


I hope you've been behaving yourself.



Perfectionist said:


> Are the quote boxes different today or is it just me?


Oh it's like that for everyone? Here I thought it was just the drugs.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Are the quote boxes different today or is it just me?


I like it better that way. It's like the box is only as big as the text requires.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> I hope you've been behaving yourself.


Not likely. Just this morning I was propositioning matty and it wasn't even nine am yet.

I'm starting to feel guilty for avoiding the dentist. I think the guilt is giving a toothache. At least I hope it's the guilt.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> I know I have so much to give, but I lack the motivation to do the actual work. I need inspiration in my life. Not just musical inspiration - life inspiration.


Gah, this exactly. I'm crushing myself by not creating.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This is the happy house-we're happy here in the happy house oh it's such fun
We've come to play in the happy house
and waste a day in the happy house-it never rains

We've come to scream in the happy house We're in a dream in the happy house
We're all quite sane

This is the happy house-we're happy here There's room for you if you say "I do"
but don't say no or you'll have to go
we've done no wrong with our blinkers on It's safe and calm if you sing along

This is the happy house-we're happy here in the happy house. To forget ourselves-and pretend all's well There is no hell.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm ugly as **** and I don't give a ****!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You're not Estelle, but I can't talk cus I think the same way about myself. Woo for low self esteem!!!

In other news:

http://www.todaysbigthing.com/2010/10/27


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Estelle said:


> I'm ugly as **** and I don't give a ****!


I remember your colorized pic from the picture thread and you are very pretty.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I tell ya --one of these days I'm gonna lose it. 

Well I got it, might as well flaunt it in one big show-off.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel good but have zero motivation. Weird.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm off tomorrow!

Thank goodness.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm sick and i should go to the funeral :dead


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Think I may need to finally schedule an appointment with a chiropractor. Or a massage therapist. Or both. My neck & shoulders are killin' me.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i love these girls but i hate this town


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish I only had to order pizza once a day. I they were bigger, then I could, like, ration it out and not have to microwave hot pockets in between pizzas.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know what it means when I want a drink and have a bottle of vodka in my room, but the idea of getting off my butt, getting the vodka, and finally pouring it into a glass just sounds much too troublesome. I'm a lazy ***.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

You need one of those beer hats. But with vodka instead, of course.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't you love it when someone blatantly ignores you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thewall said:


>


That doggie is KEY-Yoooooooooooooot! 

....and SASsy. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indigo Flow said:


> Don't you love it when someone blatantly ignores you


:squeeze


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I wish I only had to order pizza once a day. I they were bigger, then I could, like, ration it out and not have to microwave hot pockets in between pizzas.


Why not just order twice as many pizza?

------

I want to go out for a walk but can't be stuffed putting in the effort. Me no likey this mood.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I finally took my balls out of my purse.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That dog is way too fluffy. There is a limit. He crossed it. 

In other news, I am tiiiiiiiired.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

_I'm turning my back on this life for as long as I can,
Someone make me star 'cause I sure as hell can't be a man,
I'm too fragile and clever you know
And this universe just leaves me cold
_


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The 2nd most popular boys name in the UK is "Mohammed"?! I find that kinda disturbing.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

thewall said:


>


:mushy That is just too much.

---

Winnie the Pooh stamps on my university letter really add a touch, I think.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> The 2nd most popular boys name in the UK is "Mohammed"?! I find that kinda disturbing.


Isn't that the most popular name in the world?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

3:11 happens in the imagination of one person...im jay z :blank...at the end of the matrix neo became a father and talked to his baby


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh I feel as if I'm the only person in my whole school who hasn't got a single offer from a uni yet! :mum:cry



Duke of Prunes said:


> The 2nd most popular boys name in the UK is "Mohammed"?! I find that kinda disturbing.


Don't. A lot of Muslims have it as their first name but don't use it (you can get a whole line of males in a Muslim family have "Mohammed" as their first name...so it's not really that suprising.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

So today I got ink on my hands.. went to go wash them..took like 3 minutes to get off..looked over to the side...stared at the urinal...pondered..realized I had just walked into the men's bathroom...the end. :no


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> 3:11 theyre all homosexual...its cool iride
> 
> im the oracle...kidding...im neo so sick...smith is my step father...its difficult...he works properly...has a job and everything...i just lie in bed and watch my breath...cuz im too awkward around people...except my mother....i live at home  and i talk tomyself for company or its all just a game...but im almost 27...i hear somewhere that most people kill themselves at 26...i tried with sleeping pills...dominal and also too a bunch of seroquel...and two bittles of dominal...80mg i think im not sure....i was in intensive care for a week....this was months ago...IM GONNA BE FAMOUS!...remember the name :|


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ Hi. Haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im writting a diss song to deathinmusic cuz he makes better music than me...im listening to this song for inspiration...stay tuned


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

stef said:


> So today I got ink on my hands.. went to go wash them..took like 3 minutes to get off..looked over to the side...stared at the urinal...pondered..realized I had just walked into the men's bathroom...the end. :no


:lol nice


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

stef said:


> So today I got ink on my hands.. went to go wash them..took like 3 minutes to get off..looked over to the side...stared at the urinal...pondered..realized I had just walked into the men's bathroom...the end. :no


Follow rule No. 17. 
Make it look as though you know what you are doing and are supposed to be there.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

....


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Have to go make a presentation in 3 hours....:afr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kanashi said:


> Have to go make a presentation in 3 hours....:afr


Good luck


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Don't. A lot of Muslims have it as their first name but don't use it (you can get a whole line of males in a Muslim family have "Mohammed" as their first name...so it's not really that suprising.


It is surprising, since when is the UK an Islamic state? :shake

Good ol' Tony Blair, he let South Asians mass migrate here in droves but still wouldn't sign the Schengen Agreement. If you're going to make it trivial for illegals to get in and eventually get citizenship, you might as well make it trivial for FELLOW EU CITIZENS who are entitled to live there, to get in as well.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> It is surprising, since when is the UK an Islamic state? :shake
> 
> Good ol' Tony Blair, he let South Asians mass migrate here in droves but still wouldn't sign the Schengen Agreement. If you're going to make it trivial for *illegals* to get in and eventually get citizenship, you might as well make it trivial for FELLOW EU CITIZENS who are entitled to live there, to get in as well.


Erm...what is with this? :sus:um

And the point I was making was that, there's a lot more diversity in English names. In my whole [albeit, fairly short] life, I know about 1 Oliver, 3 Jacks, 1 Harry...Mohammeds (officially as a first name) on the other hand...I lack the fingers and toes to count them all. If any ethnic/religious group named their kids a single name, it'd probably rank very high too.



stef said:


> ^um...I'm not sure how I would be able to do that...no wait, I guess I could pretend I'm a foreigner and not know how to speak english...but that doesn't explain the urinal...This is a hard one...but none the less, I'll remeber that next time. :yes


You were cross dressing right?


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Will the fun times ever come back to me? or is it all work no play from now on?

ugh :-/


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

stef said:


> ^um...I'm not sure how I would be able to do that...no wait, I guess I could pretend I'm a foreigner and not know how to speak english...but that doesn't explain the urinal...This is a hard one...but none the less, I'll remeber that next time. :yes


In this case it's easy. You wash the ink off of your hands. Dry them and leave. If someone comes in and asks what you are doing you say, " i'm washing my hands." and continue washing them.

My Grandfather lived across the street from a car dealer. One night back in the 80s, all the lights in the showroom, as well as the lights in the lot, were lit. There were several men moving cars around the showroom floor. A police car pulled up in front and watched for a while and then drove off. When the men were finished, they turned off all the lights and drove off in 3 brand new Lincolns that had been sitting in the front windows. The next day, the dealership reported a break in and the theft of 3 cars valued at over $60,000.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

accepting myself said:


> Will the fun times ever come back to me? or is it all work no play from now on?
> 
> ugh :-/


You must make time for the fun. If you wait for it, you will be left with a handful of whithered rose petals smelling slightly of decay.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Going to cancel


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Going to cancel


You're not allowed to mister! Now go take a shower and get ready to go.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

thewall said:


>


:sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My brother downloaded the new Red Dead Redemption and said he's got some beer. So I know where I going tonight


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I always thought it would be kind of awesome to live in Gotham City.

I mean, if it weren't for the rampant crime and super villain problem, of course.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What should I do tonight?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My Friday night: weed and Jeopardy. :heart


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm so nervous about tomorrow :afr


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

My town was inundated by hipsters tonight. :um


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Horror movie marathon time! So excited.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Don't you love it when someone blatantly ignores you


No, honestly, I can't say I do, heheh


----------



## GirlAccelerate (Oct 7, 2010)

I've learned so much about myself and my issues. It can feel somewhat painful yet a bit freeing to look at the weakest parts of yourself, identify them and move forward. Loneliness and loss can mess a person up, make you act like an idiot, but forgiveness and self awareness are keys to healing.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> In this case it's easy. You wash the ink off of your hands. Dry them and leave. If someone comes in and asks what you are doing you say, " i'm washing my hands." and continue washing them.
> 
> My Grandfather lived across the street from a car dealer. One night back in the 80s, all the lights in the showroom, as well as the lights in the lot, were lit. There were several men moving cars around the showroom floor. A police car pulled up in front and watched for a while and then drove off. When the men were finished, they turned off all the lights and drove off in 3 brand new Lincolns that had been sitting in the front windows. The next day, the dealership reported a break in and the theft of 3 cars valued at over $60,000.


I like this advice 
And the story is awesome, I totally could believe it.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Falafel is awesome. That is all.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I have $961.
Options:

1. Save it
2. Go to a dentist.
3. Go shopping.

Tonight I spent $80 on forever 21's website. with free shipping.
I just added another $94 dollars worth, that I'll probably buy after going to the bank tomorrow.









I want this but I have a feeling it's one of those things I'll buy and feel really uncomfortable in and never wear it in public.

There's a few things that I want from yesstyle but all of their clothes are one size and kind of overpriced.
I wish H&M had an online store.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Am I the only one who is super attracted to the host of Canada's Worst Driver?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to disappear like Demerzel. And time to face the world.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ^ Hi. Haven't seen you around in a while.


hey 



Demerzel said:


> Time to disappear like Demerzel. And time to face the world.


^ good luck


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bit of a fail night.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

"I'm getting tired of starting again, somewhere new.."

Yep, Dave Groul, you said it man..


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> No, honestly, I can't say I do, heheh


yeah, me neither :|

(btw I like your new avatar)

--------

That halloween party last night was... weird. Finding a chickens foot on a table, seeing naked people dance on a table full of food, seeing a woman get needles stuck in her and getting touched by a random woman in a wheelchair. :um But it was fun!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

How do you stop being apathetic about everything?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> How do you stop being apathetic about everything?


This is my problem too. How do you suddenly start caring when you don't care?:um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> I have $961.
> Options:
> 
> 1. Save it
> ...


Dot it! Buy it, you'll look good


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's a good thing frozen pizza's don't have feelings. Otherwise I'd have to feel some guilt over what I'm about to do to it. That poor pizza has no idea what's about to happen.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

**** finance in the ***. **** it so hard.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I really need help.



Deathinmusic said:


> I want to apologize to everyone. If you don't know why, that's fine. I still apologize.





KumagoroBeam said:


> How do you stop being apathetic about everything?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Infraction? :lol J/K!

I ran six miles last night and then had one bowl of chicken soup (200 calories).

Starving this afternoon, I had sushi, turkey curry, pita chips, and apple crisp.

*I hope Notre Dame wins for Declan Sullivan. I wore my Irish sweatshirt today.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I really need help.


:squeeze :cuddle :hug :rub :kiss

I practically molested you with smilies. I feel dirty.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The first date is behind me... and it actually went pretty well I think. I liked her and I think she liked me. It was awkward for me at times because I got very self-conscious at times and couldn't think of what to say. She knows about my troubles with social interaction though and seems to be okay with it. We are seeing each other again in a few days. Pretty coolll.....


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

After so many years of having a "bland"/"blank" profile on Facebook...I decided to make myself appear _slightly_ more interesting by adding some info on it :blank

Ah, the things boredom makes you do! :sus


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

So much work to do. :|:|:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just slept for two hours.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to die.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I went to Barnes & Noble to read a few chapters of _Complexity: A Guided Tour_. Halfway through one of the chapters I came across a sentence that ended with "[...], is truly the essence of chaos.". Sadly I nearly burst out laughing and probably looked like a fool, lol. I watched Jurassic Park earlier in the week so the lines were still fresh in my mind. I thought maybe the book was edited with the help of Dr. Ian Malcolm


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I want to die.


Nooo...  ! Cheer yourself up with some Halloween candy maybe? heh. Anyways, hope you feel better


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Why do people stick their mobile number and address on Facebook?

:wtf


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

alcohol's good


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> I want to die.


That's convenient, because someday, you're going to. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> I want to die.


NO YOU DON'T! :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banzai said:


> Why do people stick their mobile number and address on Facebook?
> 
> :wtf


They must want freaks, creepies, weirdoes, and kooks calling them...."Hiyeeee...I'm a friend!"


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

He is like a drug. When I'm free from him, I can think clearly and logically. As soon as I get a whiff of him though, my mind becomes clouded and I forget everything bad that comes from him. :mushy :sigh :doh


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I can hear random drunkards laughing and having fun as they walk by outside, while I'm sitting here in an empty dark house.

Good times.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I can hear random drunkards laughing and having fun as they walk by outside, while I'm sitting here in an empty dark house.
> 
> Good times.


Happens a lot to me. Usually I say to myself "Man, I wish I could be as cool as those guys." It makes me feel better in a weird way.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mmm yeah. Do do do do do do do do dooooo. Tonight I wanna give it all to you. In the darkness, there's so much I wanna do. la la la


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Happens a lot to me. Usually I say to myself "Man, I wish I could be as cool as those guys." It makes me feel better in a weird way.


Haha, saying that aloud actually does help take the edge off.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm wondering now if I did something wrong


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I had an imaginary friend. They find me boring though.


----------



## Same Difference (Aug 26, 2010)

Why is there something rather than nothing?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

It's snowing, there's nothing better than a snowy night, it made the day not totally suck.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

^ LUCKY! 
I love snow


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My FreeCell win-loss record is 113-24, good for 82%. My longest winning streak is 14 and I've had several of 13 and 12. What I'm saying is...I need a life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Squid24 said:


> It's snowing, there's nothing better than a snowy night, it made the day not totally suck.


Ugh - too early!

My area has had two freeze warnings - only to not have them occur. It has been too warm to officially end the growing season in my city. The problem is that we have been in a drought since July so our plants were a mess anyway. Still, to go into November without a hard freeze is rare.

I went to my beach (in Ohio) on October 23rd this year - that is the latest in the year I have ever been there in nine summers!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, relax, boy. No need to get over-excited. Always aim to be the best of the best and you will climb up the ladder slowly, but surely.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I really need to stop going to bed late. I look and feel like such a zombie. :dead Perfect for Halloween, right? :no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm still the 4th highest poster in this thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 4:44am - I slept almost 12 hours. Now, I can't sleep?! Geez :lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, after reading about some idiot whining about "feminist agenda" I'm definitely not coming back to the forums. xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tags:

Yes, ride my train. What does that mean? Is somebody saying that I have a big caboose, as in WOO WOO? :stu


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I've finally cracked how people can make friends (well, acquaintances at least) so easily. They just TALK ABOUT NOTHING until they find common interests, arrange times in the future to talk about said common interests and so on.

Just took a few pints and a few shots for me to have no trouble going up to complete strangers (some of them sober) and just talking to them, leading to getting a few phone numbers.

I know it's not a good idea to get drunk for the purpose of socialising, and I know it's not a good idea to try and make acquaintances/friends when you're drunk as it screws up your judgement (though I don't have as much loss of judgement as most other people I know and I still retain a bit of self-control, at least I think I do), but it's still a real insight.

I've discovered that my social skills are still somewhat intact after years of very little socialising, I'm not a complete social retard, most people don't feel uncomfortable/creeped out if you try starting a conversation with them in a social/relaxed setting, and that starting conversations is relatively easy when there is no anxiety present.

I've gotten much more drunk before, but never in the same position I was in last night. I usually only get drunk when I'm at friends' houses, not on nights out, so it was a real eye opener.

Now I just need to work on the anxiety part, as I'll never consider relying on alcohol. I know what it can do and I've seen what it can do, and very little good can come from it, but it's fun occasionally.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

We SAS people should all get together and meet up one Halloween. We could all go trick-or-treating together. :b It'd be easy for me considering that I'd be disguised.

...I'm bored.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> Okay, after reading about some idiot whining about "feminist agenda" I'm definitely not coming back to the forums. xD


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just did my triennial clothes shopping. The cashier asked if I was over 18 :blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im feeling really good...this hasnt happened in a long time...im grateful


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I need some sort of pointy stick to shove up my right nostril into my brain.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

huh said:


> I just did my triennial clothes shopping. The cashier asked if I was over 18 :blank


Maybe it was the X rated lingerie that made her ask you your age?


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

FISH......................OILS!!!!!!!!!! = good mood


----------



## Amyzwelt (Oct 31, 2010)

*My Mom.*

I bet My mom's regretting not having an abortion every time I fail.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

The chatroom on here sucks now, where did all the funny, non-boring people go?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Maybe it was the X rated lingerie that made her ask you your age?


If I was buying X rated lingerie I suspect my age wouldn't be the only question on her mind...lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What's up with that girl being married? I want to know.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> mg to K |show details 29 Oct (3 days ago)
> 
> Hi K,
> 
> ...





> K to me |show details 08:55 (3 hours ago)|
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


WOOOTHOOOOOOOOo!!!! Finally I have completed my degreee!!!
:boogie:boogie:boogie:banana:evil


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

ONE trick-or-treater tonight! This neighbourhood gets crustier every year!! :mum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> What's up with that girl being married? I want to know.


Ooooh me too.

In other news, I hate halloween. The doorbell almost gives me an SA heartattack everytime. Can't handle itttttt.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i just realized. rip Ari Up


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i love her so ****ing much


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

How can 10 days feel like months... time has slowed to a snails pace.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I love Indian food so hard. :heart


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mind_games said:


> WOOOTHOOOOOOOOo!!!! Finally I have completed my degreee!!!
> :boogie:boogie:boogie:banana:evil


Yay!! :yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ICE ICE BABY

Do do do do dodo doo doooo.

This presentation prep I'm doing is going really well.

Edit: Man, they are soooo whiiiiiite.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> WOOOTHOOOOOOOOo!!!! Finally I have completed my degreee!!!
> :boogie:boogie:boogie:banana:evil


Woot!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Zing. Oh goodness, that baby was adorable. So playful, so happy, so precious. Someone needs to lend me their baby for the day so that I can smother it with hugs and love.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a three year old dressed a skunk come to the door tonight and when I asked him what he was he said "A GUNK!"

That made up for all the obnoxious preteens in stupid costumes I had to deal with.

In other news, why do I think Adam Lambert is so darn attractive?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> The chatroom on here sucks now, where did all the funny, non-boring people go?


Sorry, I'm back now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I imagine heaven is a place where you don't have to get out of bed to go pee.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I enjoyed this greatly.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good lord woman....


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

hmm on second thoughts nvm


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

_Pharsalia_, words cannot describe how much I hate you and your overcomplicated syntax and your complete lack of commentaries.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

AGH AGH AGH eyeshadow brush in eye how it burnnnnnnnnnnns.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I enjoyed this greatly.


"Actually I feel really good. That felt so powerful" ahaha. The kid needs to toughen up a bit.

------

Albertosaurus. This is where it's at.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

random thought of the day: 

my 8th grade teacher said, "it's okay if you're not perfect...just _try_!...try to do your best....that's all you need to do in life." Those words still help me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope that my dada/neoplasticism outfit is appreciated today (white 3/4 sleeve blouse, tweed pencil skirt, wide red belt, black tights, black and white shoes). I just wish I had yellow shoes and a black scarf. Or possibly a bright blue scarf. It'd be terribly Mondrian without the gimmick of the cliche print. I think I'm going to order yellow shoes.

So instead of it being Mondrianesque, it's just White Stripe-ish. Which means I look hipster. Every time I think I look like a White Stripe, I actually just look hipster. It's something about the red-white-tweed or red-white-black combo that screams it.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just sent a video of myself to an online friend on Facebook. It's the first time he's heard my voice. I'm debating whether or not to show the video on SAS. :afr


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

rcapo89 said:


> I just sent a video of myself to an online friend on Facebook. It's the first time he's heard my voice. I'm debating whether or not to show the video on SAS. :afr


Let's see it, punk.

Okay, nice and charming punk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go for it, RCapo89.

Regarding the WGN video, that guy must be new or something. I have never seen him before. I had to listen to that even though I was at work.

Sure, crush his dreams of ever becoming a basketball player. :lol
"In your face?!" - sounds like she'll be one of those parents who'll go too far on the playing field with her kids. I'd watch out for her.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rcapo89 said:


> I just sent a video of myself to an online friend on Facebook. It's the first time he's heard my voice. I'm debating whether or not to show the video on SAS. :afr


I'll give you a cookie!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Do it rcapo89. I wanna hear your voice.

-----

Urghhh. I need to stop being nice, stop feeling sorry for him, stop missing him, and stop being his doormat. I need to remember all the **** he put me through. All the times I needed him and he couldn't be bothered. How he threw everything away for one girl he hardly knew. He doesn't care. I need to remember that. I'm in a better place now and I must stay here.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, I got this great idea for a song I could write specifically for Dave Matthews and his band it goes a little something like this:

Isn't life strange
I'm just sittin here thinkin
about life bein so strange

so strange
so so strange love 
life is strange

Isn't it strange 
how life is so strange

and so on.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I just sent a video of myself to an online friend on Facebook. It's the first time he's heard my voice. I'm debating whether or not to show the video on SAS. :afr


do it do it do it


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Moving day tomorrow! I'm outta this ****ty place!! Freedoooomm!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ oh very good. where you moving to ?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I borrow so many books from the library but never bother to read them and end up renewing them all the time or return them unread. 

Argh, must stop getting so distracted.I can't rely on luck all the time


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

time for me to go to bed


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to get into photography, and start up the saxaphone again.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Iread that as I want to get into pornography, and start up the sexaphone again. 

fnarr fnarr.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

god i am so childish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh - anxiety is creeping back. I tested myself a wee bit this afternoon and got through it, but I am dwelling on what if thinking.
I am going to go for a run, then I am going to call my stepmom.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

leonardess said:


> ^ oh very good. where you moving to ?


With my sister and my 2 nieces. It's going to be weird living with 2 kids(2 and 4 years old)


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Being a father didn't change as many things as I thought it would. I'm still the same. Apparently it will get tougher. Actually, since he sleeps deeply during nights, I'm back to my old habits of going to sleep late.
But it does brings on some social bonuses at work. Which is nice. 
And he's also waaaaayyyy cute. And loveable. And really smart.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Logan X said:


> With my sister and my 2 nieces. It's going to be weird living with 2 kids(2 and 4 years old)


I hope there's enough space in the new place. Be really nice to them (I know you will be). sometimes just a change of any kind is all that's needed to really get things rolling in life. Best of luck!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

my SA and i are off to help give a test. Being a TA has been causing me a lot of panic:afr


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

She's into me baby yeah!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Ugh - anxiety is creeping back. I tested myself a wee bit this afternoon and got through it, but I am dwelling on what if thinking.
> I am going to go for a run, then I am going to call my stepmom.


Run? CHECK! 47F and breezy (top half dressed for 45F/7c, bottom half dressed for 50F/10c+) 
- my legs are sore. I might want to stretch them a bit.
Call? About to do.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

leonardess said:


> I hope there's enough space in the new place. Be really nice to them (I know you will be). sometimes just a change of any kind is all that's needed to really get things rolling in life. Best of luck!


Oh, i'm the best uncle around. I don't bring material gifts often, but the girls always have someone to play with, talk to or do weird face painting with :b

Thanks leonardess


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> She's into me baby yeah!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mmm this cord tastes good. Why don't I do this more often?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have to get out of this room TODAY. I've been stuck in here for the last 4 days -_-


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I wonder how yeah_yeah_yeah is doing these days.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Coolbeans... yep. That's what I've been thinking all day.

Coolbeans!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

It's six AM Tuesday morning. I haven't slept since Saturday night. I want to die.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> It's six AM Tuesday morning. I haven't slept since Saturday night. I want to die.


God yeah I know that feeling. I only got one hours sleep last night and two the night before. One the night before that. 
I even came home early from work to get some sleep, and I STILL cant manage it.
Completey wrecked now!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I realized today that I do not have an internal alarm system and happen to wake up at 7:30 exaxtly everyday coincidentally....I found out that the preschoolers (that are next door) start arriving to school at that time and tend to make a lot of noise....and here I thought I was special...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have to meet my girlfriend's grandma today.

:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I met her. And now I feel like an idiot for being so afraid. It wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be. Even though I only said like 10 words. lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> I met her. And now I feel like an idiot for being so afraid. It wasn't anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be. Even though I only said like 10 words. lol


good to hear all went well


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

November is here and with it the holidays which I love ( its the most wonderful time of the year))

and I hate parties and get togethers galore ugh already dreading the big hopla of Thanksgiving in my familys huge celebration ;-(


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

nightrain said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Off to go make this business finance exam my *****! :whip


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm supposed to be at a funeral for my father's aunt. I should feel terrible, but I don't. There was no way...


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not lucky. I'm not even that smart. I just work hard and have hard core self discipline. So **** off.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Cheeky said:


> I'm not lucky. I'm not even that smart. I just work hard and have hard core self discipline. So **** off.


I would say you're lucky you have hard core self discipline. It's...smart. :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nightrain said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






thewall said:


> Off to go make this business finance exam my *****! :whip


/Imagine you randomly shouting out things like, ''Who's your daddy now <insert prof's name> in the middle of the exam" :b

Good luck!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I would say you're lucky you have hard core self discipline. It's...smart. :yes


 Hahaha...I don't know whether to :bat or :squeeze


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

My lost ipod.... wait, did I ever even own an ipod?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

:clap:clap Happy Birthday, Nisreen!!! :clap:clap

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie​


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

i know this thread used to have different tags


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

my gosh, it still stinks. oh god, the smell of death. A dead mouse. Dead, I say, dead! and that's the morbid nasty thought of the day.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to leave my town as soon as possible...I might never come back.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

long car/plane/whatever rides always make me tired


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

What if I want to search every 14 seconds?


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

This feels like the flu...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I hate people who can't mind their own business. I know how to vacuum, you old annoying man. Leave.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just spent 90 minutes reading and responding to a 10 page article on Jennifer Lopez's butt.

I hate women's studies so much.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A class where you openly discuss the masterpiece that is J-lo's rear? I studied the wrong thing!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

My Amazon cart is up to $500? :um

I wish I could actually buy all these books.


----------



## GirlAccelerate (Oct 7, 2010)

You could only whisper it. Anything more than a whisper and it would vanish... it was so fragile. And I fear that it will not survive the winter.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> A class where you openly discuss the masterpiece that is J-lo's rear? I studied the wrong thing!


No you studied the right subject. You studied engineering and J-lo's butt has to have some kind of cantilevering.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I enjoyed this greatly.


That's one of my local news stations 

Gotta love Pat Tomasulo :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> And Cicero goes on to give another example, where Diagoras was on a ship in hard weather, and the crew thought that they had brought it on themselves by taking this ungodly man onboard. He then wondered if the other boats out in the same storm also had a Diagoras onboard.


lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Annnnnd a big DOH for posting there!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I start driving lessons in an hour.

I was not nervous, not nervous, not nervous, and now I am NERVOUS.

Nnnnrg.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Trimmed the hair around my dogs eyes. Now he looks like he can actually see.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Schools produce idiots.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Tuition fees are going up. Great. Just great. Hopefully, they won't raise it any time soon...

Bloody rich conservative snobs!


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

this week sucks


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I just spent 90 minutes reading and responding to a 10 page article on Jennifer Lopez's butt.
> 
> I hate women's studies so much.


Oh Dear!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not a swot, I'm not a swot, I'm not a swot....looks down....okay so maybe I am - WHY IS THAT A BAD THING!!!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lately I've been accidently trying to login to other stuff using my username and password that I use here.....I think I'm gettin a little too addicted :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I got to meet Keith Richards today and shake his hand at his book signing, then I got to see Robert Downey jr at his new film premiere  

And I finally got to go to the frozen yoghurt place!

This is why I love London!


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

He didn't have to _volunteer_ to be tased! Knowing him, it would have happened sooner or later!! <sigh>


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> then I got to see Robert Downey jr at his new film premiere


Jealous...:b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i need to start working out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should watch out - I could easy become overworked in the next two days.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I start driving lessons in an hour.
> 
> I was not nervous, not nervous, not nervous, and now I am NERVOUS.
> 
> Nnnnrg.


I diiiid it I diiiiid it I diiiiid it and it went okay!

Yay me


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Worst pain in the universe: Getting an eyelash stuck between your contact and your eyeball 

Related: My eye hurts and is bright red.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I diiiid it I diiiiid it I diiiiid it and it went okay!
> 
> Yay me


That's really great, good for you. 

I'm not hungry but I want to eat because it's so much funnnn. I'm not going to though.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Noooo... I don't want to apply those damn eye drops. Why do my eyes have to be so ****ing sensitive? It doesn't matter if it's physical contact, the wind, too bright light... they just can't handle it.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

"They're eating her, and then they're going to eat me! OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!"


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

att&t operators are such FLIRTS!
I want to get my Internet fixed..I didn't ask for your number.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_and relief washes over me in an __awesome wave._


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well i feel pretty darn better after my self hatred rant - i needed to vent, and spent 8 hours at work holding it in. 

Smile Hello22 - tommorrow will be worse :roll


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of running for politics lol - even a donkey would do a better job at running this tiny little island, our Prime-minister gets paid more than the American President - wtf??


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

It's amazing what developing and working toward goals will do for depression.

Well, that and an ability to convince yourself that everything else isn't a complete cluster****.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Sooo our bathroom door doesn't have a lock on it and as I was about to step into the shower my roommate walked in on me. She swears she didn't see anything. I really hope she didn't. eek :|


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

thewall said:


> Sooo our bathroom door doesn't have a lock on it and as I was about to step into the shower my roommate walked in on me. She swears she didn't see anything. I really hope she didn't. eek :|


You need a little sign to hang on your door that says occupied on one side and vacant on the other. Or room mates who know to knock :lol


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Everything Joel Osteen says is quotable...I love this guy.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I got to meet Keith Richards today and shake his hand at his book signing, then I got to see Robert Downey jr at his new film premiere
> 
> And I finally got to go to the frozen yoghurt place!
> 
> This is why I love London!


that's it! i'm moving to london! :'(


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

:blank I think it's gonna be one of those days.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

thewall said:


> Sooo our bathroom door doesn't have a lock on it and as I was about to step into the shower my roommate walked in on me. She swears she didn't see anything. I really hope she didn't. eek :|


She totally still tried to look. I would, at least.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Wonder if they had the awkward half a second(which feels like forever) eye contact before shutting the door again:b


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I cannot sleep - its 8am and i'm up drinking tea and eating fruit. i only got 4 hours sleep :cry


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Go to sleep hana


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

good morning, heartache


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The petrol station was out of pies! I almost fainted.


----------



## Fad (Oct 28, 2010)

I wonder if i can ever kill my shyness.It's like a disease with no cure whatsoever.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so hungry grumblegrumblegrumble and they were out of pies! grumblegrumblegrumble and that other place was too far away grumblegrumblegrumble (and it was raining) and now i'm bored and hungry grumblegrumble.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm jacked up on coffee


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why are the nhs STILL sending me chlamydia testing kits? I'm not a ***** thank you!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> This is why I love London!


Even East?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Even East?


I love east London the most, even though it's a **** hole but i have good memories there


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

"Most users ever online was 725, Yesterday at 04:56 PM."

didn't even notice...is it just me or has there been an increase of people 
coming on here lately....can't tell cause I haven't been here for that long...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think the last four days have ensured I will one day be diabetic.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

That meeting went well.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I’m looking for the upsides to these panic-attack nights where I’m staying in eating take-out food by TV light


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Never again. That so wasn't worth it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Missing people I have never met.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I love east London the most, even though it's a **** hole but i have good memories there


Eh, even Canning Town? Do these "good memories" include memories of being mugged or stabbed by any chance?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Eh, even Canning Town? Do these "good memories" include memories of being mugged or stabbed by any chance?


I was never mugged or stabbed and never knew anyone who was :b Although, I do know people who robbed other people :/ lol


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

My sister and I went to see the horror movie "Devil" one school afternoon and the theather was completely empty. It was just me and her during the whole thing sitting at the very top of the chair rows in complete darkness. A group of girls came in later but I overhead them saying they were scared and left leaving us alone again. Its just a movie people lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm disgusted with myself for once wanting to work on Wall Street. I will _never_ become corporate scum. :no


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Have I got the plague or something. Why are people avoiding me? Am I a pariah. Do I make ya all awkward? Ha? Ha? :sus


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Have I got the plague or something. Why are people avoiding me? Am I a pariah. Do I make ya all awkward? Ha? Ha? :sus


No problem, I've got my rubber gloves on.

(kidding. you're great).


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate the phrase "I/You/We suffer from ________". Yeah someone may _have _something, but the "suffering" part is optional, imo. It's all about your outlook and perspective. Unless you're a starving, diseased orphan or something. I think a lot of things that people "suffer" from though could be easily changed with an attitude adjustment.

Also, grilled cheese sandwich with a fried egg in the middle is my new favourite snack. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Funniest political ad ever!!! :clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Andy Irons, former no1 ASP world tour surfer died from dengue fever, or maybe drugs.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

stef said:


> "Most users ever online was 725, Yesterday at 04:56 PM."
> 
> didn't even notice...is it just me or has there been an increase of people
> coming on here lately....can't tell cause I haven't been here for that long...


Ya i reckon its related to the horrible weather and darker days - i could be wrong. Its great to see lots of peeps come on here (even if it is cos of SA,) i like knowing there's alot of people who also relate to SA.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just renewed my license plate. Luckily I didn't have to take it in for emission testing so I was able to do the whole thing online


----------



## GirlAccelerate (Oct 7, 2010)

It is a beautiful November  but I can't wait for some snow.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish The Cure would do a tour.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I really can't stand my dad. I just endure him.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Missing people I have never met.


I hear that:|


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Bite the bullet. No more wasting life with stupid casual stints that lead nowhere. The time to chase your career is NOW. Train driving was your idea, and current happenings at Custom Choc indicate that this is what fate has decreed for you. This is your fate! Take action now, no more sitting.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

The use of force, is bad.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

2 weeks now... seriously? Focusing on life... trying... can't stop coming back here... reading, wondering, worrying, smiling, then hurting, ... irl... I'm content I suppose, hours pass and chores get done, work gets done, nights become day and days become nights... then there are these nights, these quiet moments... when it is all just too much and I crawl back into the fantasy world where it all began and to escape the here and now where so much is always seemingly and literally ending, leaving, hurting and dying. So much death. Live spelled backwards is eviL... and Lived spelled backward is deviL... so ironic. I'm so tired.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy cow, this sesame toast is the worst. Never again.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Read HP? Study for midterm. HP? Midterm.

Can't deciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^Read HP. Most def.

----

Must make peanut butter cookies asap. Oh so good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm watching HP stuff on youtube. It somehow feels less procrastinatory.

In other news, why, for the love of everything not completely stupid, do people make songvids?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Andy Irons, former no1 ASP world tour surfer died from dengue fever, or maybe drugs.


That drug for insomnia sounds familiar - I thought it was the one involved with Michael Jackson.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

I found this awesome site that duplicates dresses from old paintings into real and beautiful gowns fashion and I had this sense of irritation at modern garments that are made with no thought or dedication behind them. If it wasn't because I know I would be labeled as crazy , I would wear them all in a heartbeat in public without the minor shame in my face that in fact a modest mystical fabric inspires the agitation of the imagination of people, which we are all starving for.

Here are some that called my attention, I apologize if the images are too big, I couldn't resist...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I currently have this in my possession:



And yes it is legit. How I love you Zimbabwe.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Will you buy me a pony?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Does your pony cost about 5 USD?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

on the verge of a headache.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

You know how they make stun guns that look like cell phones? I think every stun gun should look like a cell phone. That way if all you have is a cell phone and someone is bothering you you can wave it around and tell people its really a stun gun.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

it hurts.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

<<<internet connection issues>>>


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I just remembered the first entry of a diary I had when I was 8 years old:

"I'm the kind of person who would be happy living alone on an island"...LOL!

At the time, I thought it was b/c I was tired of my brothers and sisters (7 of them), but I feel the same way 32 years later...


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Will you buy me a pony?


YES! Yes, I will!!! :clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I currently have this in my possession:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it is legit. How I love you Zimbabwe.


:nw


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's hailing outside!!! :hide


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

There was an underwater camera on sale today but when I got the till the checkout girl wouldn't let me buy it because part of my signature had rubbed of my card. So frustrating and embarrassing, it made me look right dodgy. Stupid card, and stupid shop for not moving with the times and installing chip 'n' pin like everywhere else.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> It's hailing outside!!! :hide


How I wish nature went crazy enough to do that here...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Guys! I need some help, how do you tell your mother you're going to canada by yourself to meet some guys you met online? lol...


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Who in their right minds would leave **** remains on the floor and then step on it?
ARhgha


----------



## Jellybean2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Guys! I need some help, how do you tell your mother you're going to canada by yourself to meet some guys you met online? lol...


 Lie. Tell her you're staying with friends for awhile instead. Or tell her they're work/school friends instead of online people.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

What's wrong with risking the biscuit?

Absolutely fook all.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Guys! I need some help, how do you tell your mother you're going to canada by yourself to meet some guys you met online? lol...


Exactly how you think you would.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to work, she has to work. **** work.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Guys! I need some help, how do you tell your mother you're going to canada by yourself to meet some guys you met online? lol...


Just go and call her once you are half way there... or there. That's what I did and I was 21 and my trucker boyfriend wanted me to go with him in his 18 wheel tractor-trailer to Minnesota and Maine from Florida.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My random thought... I hate waking up alone, going to sleep alone, drinking my coffee alone.... 9 years now and I've not adjusted to it... I need someone to roll over and hug in the morning or before drifting off to sleep, to drink coffee with, to cook breakfast for... and no... my 12 year old son does NOT count.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Woohoo, got the OK from the apartment management company. Moving in next week  :boogie :yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you do when you need help just to go get help? Help is kind of a funny word too, if you look at it long enough. Help...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

this chinese take-away is sexual!!!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

working with little kids makes me so stooopiid :teeth


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> this chinese take-away is sexual!!!


whaaa


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Long time no see, fellow SAS'ers. 

I am four wisdom teeth lighter than I was last time I posted here. It's been a week, and my jaw is still sore. I don't care about this as long as I don't get any infection. I tried two antibiotics - one strong and one weak, couldn't stomach either of them. However I am healing rather well, or so says the dentist. 

I went to work today and for some odd reason had the idea in my head it might be refreshing. It was not -_-. 

I'm back in my own bed and not crashing on the parents' couch. I sort of miss the noise. And I'm REALLY tired. I guess being this tired before didn't phase me because I knew I wouldn't sleep comfortably. Different story now.

~~Other life stories available upon request~~


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> Guys! I need some help, how do you tell your mother you're going to canada by yourself to meet some guys you met online? lol...


Spill!!

Well I did the exact same thing lol, I suppose there is no easy way to tell her, I was just lucky enough that mine didn't think it was such a bad idea. Oh and I also said I was going to be meeting with friends etc so it didn't sound so brazen.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm...heated apartment or urine smell...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Indigo Flow said:


> Guys! I need some help, how do you tell your mother you're going to canada by yourself to meet some guys you met online? lol...


Omg is it us? Are you coming to see us? Come see us!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

This bulmers is mocking me here - it's been two weeks since i've drank and i can't be bothered finishing my 5 cans. :drunk


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Guys! I need some help, how do you tell your mother you're going to canada by yourself to meet some guys you met online? lol...


Easy. Come to the states instead


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

All I feel like doing right now is sleeping but I'm not really that tired.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm going to try to make it to the gym later tonight. I few chewed up inside.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

what a ****ty day


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Now that there aren't many leaves left on the trees, I find it hard to justify walking around my place pants-less.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Every time I look out the window there is always a black crow starin at me, sittin on the same branch that is near my window....Its gettin a little creepy....Been there since school started...... :afr


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I hate having no communication with people outside of my home. Makes me feel like I'm missing out on the world.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pita said:


> Now that there aren't many leaves left on the trees, I find it hard to justify walking around my place pants-less.


maybe hang all your clothes on the trees to recreate that leafed out effect? then you'll really be able to justify being sans pants


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I want to go to JORVIK. The only piece of Viking history left in England, I believe.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

mind_games said:


> maybe hang all your clothes on the trees to recreate that leafed out effect? then you'll really be able to justify being sans pants


Hanging up my clothes? Not really my thing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have OCD for Pac-Man. He has a binge eating disorder. He is HARDLY what I would consider a role model. After 30 years, he still has a problem and is not getting any better. I think he needs rehab.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

huh said:


> Hmmm...heated apartment or urine smell...


Time for Febreze.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

so far I've seen two hispanic people that I thought were asian.. I must be going blind (and partially biased since I'm asian myself).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just cried at the end of Angels in the Outfield.

I am a sad, sad, lonely person.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so glad I found my memory stick with the anxiety tapes last night - it's a mini-MP3 player with 1Gb of memory for $20 - best money i have spent in a while!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I woke up way too early and now I can't get back to sleep.



LALoner said:


> Time for Febreze.


Luckily the smell went away after the heater was on for a little while. Not sure what caused it to smell so bad...lol.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

If I were Tony Montana, would I have lasted longer when Salsas men stormed my Villa?:|

Should I go to Brighton if it means I'm too nackered when I get back to do gym and there's not enough time to finish coursework(two days left including today)?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

fredbloggs02 said:


> If I were Tony Montana, would I have lasted longer when Salsas men stormed my Villa?:|


His name was Sosa not Salsa lol. I don't know man, Tony was on copious amounts of cocaine. It depends if you could get shot several times and keep shooting back lol.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my sleep patter is almost back to normal 



KumagoroBeam said:


> it hurts.


:squeeze



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Long time no see, fellow SAS'ers.
> 
> I am four wisdom teeth lighter than I was last time I posted here. It's been a week, and my jaw is still sore. I don't care about this as long as I don't get any infection. I tried two antibiotics - one strong and one weak, couldn't stomach either of them. However I am healing rather well, or so says the dentist.
> 
> ...


welcome back!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

So according to my phone bill, it costs £0.09 to recieve an international text message and £0.17 to send one, not bad eh? I thought it was £0.70 to send :O


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pimps don't cry.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Why is it always cold on the train and why do I always sit where someone has left their food wrappings behind or has gum stuck on the seat?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys I have a serious dilemma.

One of my old softball coaches has come down with stage IV cancer. I played for him for one year. There is a party shindig for him tonight and all the proceeds are going to go to his medical treatments

I want to support him and stuff, but the thought of going is freaking. me. out. I haven't seen most of these people in three years, and they caused me major major stress when I saw them regularily. Sports and the drama that goes with them was a major facet to my SA when I played and the thought of seeing all these people is making me nauseous. I'd have to go and see them and socialize and "have a good time".

What should I dooooooooooooo. If I don't go I'm a huge jackass with no soul. If I do go I will probably have multiple panic attacks.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys I have a serious dilemma.
> 
> One of my old softball coaches has come down with stage IV cancer. I played for him for one year. There is a party shindig for him tonight and all the proceeds are going to go to his medical treatments
> 
> ...


How are they raising money for him? Donations? You could always write a card to him, including a donation or whatever, inside it. That's what I'd do, at most.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think she would have fun - she would be around teammates.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel sooooooooo much better now that I'm off meds, even though my hair is leaking blue everywhere and I vomited today for no reason. Yeah, the meds sucked that bad.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Last night was my first time smoking from a hookah and it was pretty sweet


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

^Ahh, that sounds fun! I've yet to smoke from a hookah.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Karaoke may be a bit too much for me at the moment.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> How are they raising money for him? Donations? You could always write a card to him, including a donation or whatever, inside it. That's what I'd do, at most.


I'm not going. I chickened out. My parents are going though, and so they can give them 20 bucks from me.

I feel awful, yet and the same time extremely relieved. I'm having my mom and dad say I had to work.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

day threeeeeeeeee


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I've listened to every song, and watched every movie and t.v. show I can think of. There's absolutely nothing left for me to do :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a magician, I disappeared, now I'm back


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

tequilas the best


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

What if asking vague questions is a useless waste of time?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Changed my profile colors and I like it...and I need a life...bored!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

All I want for Christmas is one week without a debate on religion.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I got alot of weird stares today at the mall. 
I think I looked like a hooker. Oops


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw this really hot chick at the mall today.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yeahhh we gain an hour this weekend. Well I'm definitely staying up later then.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

F1 at 4am, boooo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't recall the last time I was able to see the stars so clearly at 2am EST. It's 30F/-1c out and completely clear. The stars are just all visible - breathtaking....well, what the cold air doesn't take :lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I bought 9 goldfishes yesterday from Petco..the next day they all died except one..I was depressed all day today. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I just noticed that people responded to something I wrote in this thread almost a week ago. I feel all weird having "interacted" with real people in a way that wasn't unbearably uncomfortable.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I still don't understand what happened there. Or, I don't want to. I don't need more evidence that I'm not interesting enough to hold anyone's attention for longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

An M16 from the Vietnam war; that's what we get at basic training. 

I hate this rifle.:no


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

So I wonder for how much longer my throat is going to make me sound like James Earl Jones... keep wanting to quote lines from Field of Dreams and Star Wars to myself :|


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

it started to snow here.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

((sigh))


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Why is the hockey team called "the Maple Leafs"? Don't people usually say "Leaves"?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Giraffe said:


> Why is the hockey team called "the Maple Leafs"? Don't people usually say "Leaves"?


The Maple Leafs were named after a battalion from the first world war--The_ Maple Leaf_--so since it's a proper name you just need to add an 's' on the end to pluralize it.

I think?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I blindly grabbed a pack of gum off the shelf yesturday...and right now I am staring at it in awww...Key lime pie flavored?!...Thought it was kiwi or something cause it was green...Things they come up with these days...


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

I could sleep allll day :-/


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:wife


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish I merely felt depressed right now, instead of cranky and irritable.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ate pizza today and lost another stitch =D.
I also won a game of Scrabble. 

Be proud, pls.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

This really is a long thread!


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

On the bright side Christmas is coming soon, oh boy !!
... Too bad I'm not religious, HMPH.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

"Life is a comedy for those who think, a tragedy for those who feel." 

Truth.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What if you do both!!! =o



The thought of clothes shopping is exciting I really dislike most of my wardrobe. The thought of spending money and dealing with salespeople? Not quite as endearing.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I've read a lot of posts in the hour of my first being here on this site and I find that people are very articulate. C: [Smile Smile]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Welcome.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahahaha. 

I can barely lift my wrists today. I have a repetitive strain injury.

What did I do you ask? Tennis? Nonono. I crossstitched for like six hours straight. I am one hot happening 22 year old.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I deserve to be loved for who I am. So do you. You just have to find the right person/people.



Cerberios said:


> On the bright side Christmas is coming soon, oh boy !!
> ... Too bad I'm not religious, HMPH.


Hey, nothing wrong with an atheist celebrating christmas. I love christmas, always did, and not because of the religious component. Did you know christmas used to be a pagan holiday and christianity just happened to steal it?


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> I deserve to be loved for who I am. So do you. You just have to find the right person/people.
> 
> Hey, nothing wrong with an atheist celebrating christmas. I love christmas, always did, and not because of the religious component. Did you know christmas used to be a pagan holiday and christianity just happened to steal it?


:O NOO WAAY !! Actually, that makes me feel a TON better ~
Nothing beats a snowy-white-merry-cheery-Christmas >xD


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Forks, pins, skewers, discoveries. Ahhh, my brain.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IT'S ICY SQUARES SEASON!

And Tiny Tim said: God bless us, everyone.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ Welcome.


Dude! It's good to see ya back here.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a horrible habit of trying to befriend people who want nothing to do with me. Why is it so hard to find genuine and caring friends :sigh Can I really be that bad?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you Australian customs, for randomly picking my parcel as the one you will check and forcing me to pay $250 to have it released to me.

Thank you.

kind regards,
go **** yourselves.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Thank you Australian customs, for randomly picking my parcel as the one you will check and forcing me to pay $250 to have it released to me.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Oh wow why 250?? Was there something prohibited in it?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ragnarok all day everyday baby


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Oh wow why 250?? Was there something prohibited in it?


nah customs randomly picks parcels valued over $1000 to be checked, so even if they find nothing like they usually do, you still have to pay for the privilege.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Thank you Australian customs, for randomly picking my parcel as the one you will check and forcing me to pay $250 to have it released to me.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


What?! That's ridiculous! How do they get away with that?

------

I haven't been this nervous in a long time. I hate this feeling.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Good luck on your first day tutli  

----------

To be like a rubber ducky over troubled waters...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Really wish I could get into that "they would be lucky to have me" mindset instead of my usual "I am not good enough for them" mindset.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

humiliating experiences seem to multiply with age
or maybe it's just that i still make the same stupid mistakes 
i still think you can solve a problem by ignoring it
and that people will never confront you for your ****ty behaviour.
i'm a self-centered twelve year old.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You see right thru me....how do u do that sh*t?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm so glad i don't have to go out to do what i was supposed to do. Turns out i can do it from the comfort of my computer chair.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey baby can you bleed like me.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in love with myself


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lifting that huge aquarium gave me some nasty pain in my elbow joints. I had to put on some bengay, and it's still sore the day after. But i did move a lot of other heavy things. I guess i'm not as young as i used to be. At 20 years old thats stuff would have been child's play.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mental note: The following phrase is annoying as all get out.
"I just threw up a little.....in my mouth. uke :flush" 
Well, it makes me want to say....."Go ahead, finish the job!"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Logan X said:


> lifting that huge aquarium gave me some nasty pain in my elbow joints. I had to put on some bengay, and it's still sore the day after. But i did move a lot of other heavy things. I guess i'm not as young as i used to be. At 20 years old thats stuff would have been child's play.


Welcome to my world! :wel


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> You see right thru me....how do u do that sh*t?


I've heard it once and now I've been listening to it on repeat...:blank


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

CoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIE CRISP


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

On this day, in 1981, Lily and James Potter tragically lost their lives in one of the most famous Voldemort killings. Re-post this status if you, or someone you know, lost someone to Voldemort. ='( R.I.P





:b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^Is it weird if this makes me sad? 
____________

I don't have the attention span required to watch movies.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> CoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKIE CRISP


lol

Don't leave the spatula out :b


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I've heard it once and now I've been listening to it on repeat...:blank


Our music tastes are similar.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ Good luck on your first day tutli
> 
> ----------
> 
> To be like a rubber ducky over troubled waters...


Aww thanks MG  It went alright, I think. I felt out of place the whole time but first days are always tough.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

MIDGETS AND GRANNYS, MIDGETS AND GRANNYS!!

OH GOD... ROSIE ODONNELL... ahh there we go


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate when people begin ignoring their friends when they find a significant other. Understandably they will be busier and unable to hang out as much, but how hard is it to drop and email now and then.

These are the people who drive me crazy if/when break-ups happen and they all of a sudden want to be your best friend. 

Don't be an idiot - keep your friends no matter how good you think your life is right now.

Anyway.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> I hate when people begin ignoring their friends when they find a significant other. Understandably they will be busier and unable to hang out as much, but how hard is it to drop and email now and then.
> 
> These are the people who drive me crazy if/when break-ups happen and they all of a sudden want to be your best friend.
> 
> ...


+10000000000000000000000 This has happened with my friends a couple of times. It really gets to me.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

God I feel so frazzled after just 30 minutes of social contact. I don't think I'll be able to sleep well. I feel bad and sad. I feel weird because they wanted to borrow my chair because they had some guests over, while I am obviously always alone. Then they invite me to have a cup of tea with them, and when that happens, I always wonder if it's because they pity me. Actually the taste in my mouth indicates that I in fact had coffee with milk instead. I didn't even notice what I was drinking because I'm so self-conscious and aware of nothing else when I am nervous. She could have had a container that said cyanide, and been pouring it into my glass. I can't even get in my car to go for a drive because I do not have one! The best I could do would be to hop on the tram to the furthest stop, and then take one of those communal bikes lol. I wish I didn't live next to anyone I "work" with. That way no one can survey my whereabouts and the fact that I spend 100% of my time alone. Even though it makes my personality come out rather than melt out of my ears as it does when I spend a long time alone, I think I just wanna be alone and sad - in peace.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> +10000000000000000000000 This has happened with my friends a couple of times. It really gets to me.


It's happened to me too, ****ing annoying. Then when they break up they come running back to you like it's no big deal.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking through old photos is not a good idea on a rainy November evening :sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I NEED TO STOP AVOIDING GETTING MEDICAL INSURANCE SO I CAN GET MY PSYCHOLOGIST

that is all..


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

can't watch conan because i don't live in us. 
veeery sad...


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> On this day, in 1981, Lily and James Potter tragically lost their lives in one of the most famous Voldemort killings. Re-post this status if you, or someone you know, lost someone to Voldemort. ='( R.I.P
> :b


this post totally made my day though im not a huge fan.

rip the potters :teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pumpkin seeds are awesome.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

lazy calm said:


> can't watch conan because i don't live in us.
> veeery sad...


Torrents be your friends... shhh.. what? I didn't say anything. :lol

I look forward to seeing Conan's new cable show.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

erm, i've got a little issue on my hands. and by little i mean humongous.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The pain is almost gone.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I want her hair colour!!!!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Northern Lights said:


> Looking through old photos is not a good idea on a rainy November evening :sus


And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We've been through this 
Such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain...............


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

**** math. that is all


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I want her hair colour!!!!


I want her TV show back.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I miss smart guy, sister sister, sabrina the teenage witch, full house, hey Arnold, pokemon, and family matters.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

_The caravan of digits that is pi_
_does not stop at the edge of the page,_
_but runs off the table and into the air,_
_over the wall, a leaf, a bird's nest, the clouds, straight into the sky,_
_through all the bloatedness and bottomlessness._
_Oh how short, all but mouse-like is the comet's tail!_​


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

my entire mouth hurts.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

bored.
anyone interested in playing poker on PartyPoker for play money (not real money) let me know.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Rough night tonight. Feelin down. Not sure why.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

nug uh, not allowed miss perfectionist, chin up missy!

My coilovers arrived, installing them should be fun.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

we are what we eat then im a salmon come watch me swim


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

it wont be like this forever


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ i reeeeeeeeeeeeally hope so!


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

If I do in fact have some sort of bipolar disorder, then I'm pretty sure I'm in the mania phase right now! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

(note, the excessive use of Os)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

[spoiler=Enigma!][spoiler=Mystery!]Nothing to see here! Move along.[/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

[spoiler=Profound]


Indigo Flow said:


> Today is the first day of the rest of your life.


[/spoiler]

Amazing


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


!!!! thanks for that

---------------------------------

its never enough, I always want more


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> [spoiler=Enigma!][spoiler=Mystery!]Nothing to see here! Move along.[/spoiler][/spoiler]


:mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Amazing


Are the spoilers new to this forum? If not, this is my first time seeing it be used here:blank


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>




Can't believe it either.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> Are the spoilers new to this forum? If not, this is my first time seeing it be used here:blank


[spoiler=look here]Yes[/spoiler]


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mmmmmm, vacuum-packed frankfurters. I'm not even concerned that 'pork juice' is listed as an ingredient.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

[Spoiler= tutliputli]That's what you get when you squeeze a pig![/spoiler]


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

_The email system is presently overloaded and webmail logins have been temporarily suspended._

Well, that's just great. -_-


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I really want to chill on the moon all alone..just me, my MP3 and a snapple.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I keep seeing christmas ads on tv and although I love christmas and am looking forward to it I find it depressing at the same time, to know another year has gone by really fast and I feel like I've done nothing. Like life is just passing me by :/


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome back!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Fantasy:
Thanksgiving break begins...NOW!

Reality:
Thanksgiving break begins at a reasonable time...like the day before Thanksgiving...duh.

*sadness*


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I really hate when people eat bananas infront of me..especially when it's a guy.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

High schoolers in uniform scare me terribly...
Especially girls. I think it's the mini skirt, flat ironed hair and make-up compared to my t-shirt, skinny jeans and vintage crap when I pass them ._____. _They are mostly seen in groups sucking on a McDonalds coke nibbling on a french fry like a chipmunk.

_Now I am intimidated by chipmunks.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder how many people who've disappeared from this site... are no longer with us, at all...

Maybe a little morbid, but it was a random thought.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Never regret thy fall, 
O Icarus of the fearless flight 
For the greatest tragedy of them all 
Is never to feel the burning light.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Movie time, Beartato!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Today I walked into my mother's room, the lights were off and it was the time of day where the sun was fainting into night. I've been in the room several times before and I had indifferent feelings that I'd have for any other room. But at that moment once I stepped inside, something was different, an odd almost striking feeling came over me.

The room was dark as it would be at midnight, but the opened door let in dim light behind me, giving the illusion that I was walking into an unknown abyss.

Gazing at the mysterious darkness in front of me, I automatically felt something familiar, something that I could relate to and empathize with. The emptiness and silence touched me, I could feel the solitude filling my veins. Immediately, I compared it to the feeling of my heart, the hollow emptiness it has become, realizing the coldness and distance it holds; a silent but painful torment.

I stared at familiar objects that morphed into different things in my eyes. With the absence of light, the absence of noise; a room devoid of people, everything felt different. All that was left was silence, an empty and lonely feeling. This room was how I was feeling, lifeless.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> I wonder how many people who've disappeared from this site... are no longer with us, at all...
> 
> Maybe a little morbid, but it was a random thought.


Sometimes, the same thing crosses my mind...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone else ever got dumped for their birthday?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Waiting for you


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I keep seeing christmas ads on tv and although I love christmas and am looking forward to it I find it depressing at the same time, to know another year has gone by really fast and I feel like I've done nothing. Like life is just passing me by :/


I don't think this is true, but even if you believe it to be so yourself, the beauty of it is you can always change small aspects. Let's hope Florida comes through for you


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love when being within .01mm is not good enough xD


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

thewall said:


> Never regret thy fall,
> O Icarus of the fearless flight
> For the greatest tragedy of them all
> Is never to feel the burning light.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you, hot chocolate, for existing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

In a new poll conducted by Fandango, 4,000 moviegoers voted for the top 10 sexiest British actors under the age of 30 and beating out "Twilight" hottie Robert Pattinson, was "Harry Potter" cutie Daniel Radcliffe, who garnered 16 percent of the votes, with Pattinson coming in a close second with 13 percent.

IN YOUR FACE, TWIHARDS. IN. YOUR. SPARKLY. FACE.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> I don't think this is true, but even if you believe it to be so yourself, the beauty of it is you can always change small aspects. Let's hope Florida comes through for you


Thank you Jason 

--------

My boy bunny is going to the vets today and losing his manhood lol It'll be like we had 2 girl bunnies all along. Jk ofc I love them both.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Thank you Jason
> 
> --------
> 
> My boy bunny is going to the vets today and losing his manhood lol It'll be like we had 2 girl bunnies all along. Jk ofc I love them both.


Ahhhhhhh you got bunnies?!?!?!?! Pics?!?!   

My boy bunny recovered really quickly from his op so hopefully it'll be the same for yours.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sooo, I just went for a job interview and I wasn't nervous at all  I hope I get it (but I probably won't) either way, I'm glad I did it. 


Oooh and Kat Von D is doing a signing at the end of november


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done yiew! Good luck with the job.

I just want tomorrow off so I can play fallout 3. I like being a geek.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_La la la la, la-la la la, la la la la_ *dun-dun, dun-dun* _la la la la, la-la la la, la la la la_. *dundundundundundundundunDUN* YOU ARE THE ONE _(crazy, crazy world)_...I should really start doing something productive.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Die, die, die, die, die, I hate the ***n radio, but my uncle has to listen to noise in order to scramble his own brain and fulfill his practical drive. ****, I can't focus for ****, wth is the value of being productive?

De ja vu by the millions............


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This song describes how I'm feeling right now.





And this.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Need To Study.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Tuition fees are increasing next year. There is going to be a **significant** increase in uni applicants this year as a result. Uni places are being _cut_. FML and F the stupid Conservatives!!! :mum


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know why I'm so happy right now, I'm ****ting myself over the presentation tomorrow which I have pretty much nothing for but I'm not worried because I feel so good. 

That is all.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally I have a fast and legal internet connection! This is the happiest I have felt in a long time, however sad that is.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't wait to move this week. Everything is ready at the new place, just need some time to pack and drive it over :yay


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I will NOT let social anxiety get in the way of this.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

shiny, shiny, shiny boots of leather...............


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Really need a pick-me-up purchase. Would like a new house but a car may have to do for now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a dream last night that I went to a party and wore a unique shirt, but got there and saw someone else wearing the same one. And mine was dirty...maybe it's my brain telling me I need to do my laundry.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> shiny, shiny, shiny boots of leather...............


whip lash girl-child in the dark...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I am SO going to win this bet


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Student riots in London over tuition fee rises eh?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Student riots in London over tuition fee rises eh?


It's not like I'm gonna pay the loans back anyway. I'll just move out the country :um


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> It's not like I'm gonna pay the loans back anyway. I'll just move out the country :um


Hm I think there's a clause...something like, if you don't pay it back after 30 years, it'll all be wiped off! 

Eh, you know, thinking about it, there are some good points about the rises...under the new one, you don't pay anything until you heard £21,000 and even then, you only pay back anything above it...chances are, you may never find a job which pays more than that! And thus, never pay the fees back!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn noise, at least they're almost finished.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

focus ashley, focusssssss


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmm, even if I lose...I still kinda win? :con


:clap


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Dear Everyone Without the Balls to Tell the Truth: 

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your crotch and may your arms be too short to scratch.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Eating the same foods at the same times every day has finally gotten boring.


Vary the condiments and seasonings, it should keep it interesting for another few months


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

It doesn't hurt me.
You wanna feel how it feels?
You wanna know, know that it doesn't hurt me?
You wanna hear about the deal I'm making?
You be running up that hill
You and me be running up that hill

And if I only could,
Make a deal with God,
And get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building.
If I only could, oh...

You don't wanna hurt me,
But see how deep the bullet lies.
Unaware that I'm tearing you asunder.
There's a thunder in our hearts, baby.
So much hate for the ones we love?
Tell me, we both matter, don't we?

You, be running up that hill
You and me, be running up that hill
You and me won't be unhappy.

And if I only could,
Make a deal with God,
And get him to swap our places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building,
If I only could, oh...

C'mon, baby, c'mon, c'mon, darling,
Let me steal this moment from you now.
C'mon, angel, c'mon, c'mon, darling,
Let's exchange the experience, oh...'

-----

On another note I think I've had my time in tiny, I just feel like a stranger in there now. I'll probably go back knowing me although right now I feel like I don't know anyone in there.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

fruitymonstafruityfruitymonsta!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I like broom brooms


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I would love to do something similar to this at Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Very awkward convo with my ex today..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My dad is watching some country awards show and all I can hear is twangy guitars and the odd inebriated shout of TAKE IT OFF TAYLOR SWIFTEEE.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need someone to talk to. So bored with insomnia.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Feel a little ill after watching this?:b


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Feel a little ill after watching this?:b







Crazy Russians.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

There isn't anything you need to know that hasn't been said in an Eagles song.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is some kindof bug in my kitchen. I can hear it buzzing.

Strong men please come help meeee.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am hungry again :blank


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> I like broom brooms


I have one of those. You can come over and sweep the floor any time.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Veteran's Day!!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ain't no rest for the wicked...Money don't grow on trees...I got bills to pay, I got mouths to feed, there ain't nothin' in this world for free...

I know we cant slow down, we can't hold back though, you know, I wish we could...I said there ain't no rest for the wicked, until we close our eyes for good...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Some people's kids! :mum


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I did it! I deleted 128 pages of visitor messages. Now my wrists are killing me :bah


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

/me presses majic undelete button on tutli's profile page


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I did it! I deleted 128 pages of visitor messages. Now my wrists are killing me :bah


All my messages I left you are gone 

------

My presentation on anxiety made me... well, anxious! So I ran out of class as soon as I was able to :um:afr


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> /me presses majic undelete button on tutli's profile page


Don't you DARE!



Indigo Flow said:


> All my messages I left you are gone
> 
> ------
> 
> My presentation on anxiety made me... well, anxious! So I ran out of class as soon as I was able to :um:afr


Aw, you can leave me new ones?  Congrats on doing the presentation. Not avoiding it altogether is a big achievement in itself! That's what I used to do. :hide


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Don't you DARE!
> 
> Aw, you can leave me new ones?  Congrats on doing the presentation. Not avoiding it altogether is a big achievement in itself! That's what I used to do. :hide


Oh no, I didn't do it lol :um

I ran out BEFORE so I wouldn't have to 

-------------------

So... if I lose we both win? If you know what I mean


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Oh no, I didn't do it lol :um
> 
> I ran out BEFORE so I wouldn't have to
> 
> ...


Ohhh, sorry! I thought you meant you did it but ran away straight after. Aww  :squeeze


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Dude! It's good to see ya back here.


It's good to be back!
Sort of.

My appearances here are sporadic at best (this place usually gets me down).


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I drive by the homeless sleeping on a cold dark street
Like bodies in an open grave
Underneath the broken old neon sign
That used to read "Jesus Saves"

A mile away live the rich folks
And I see how they're living it up
While the poor they eat from hand to mouth
The rich drinkin' from a golden cup

And it just makes me wonder
Why so many lose, and so few win.......

Give me something to believe in


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

stef said:


> My ankles crack whenever I walk...and its gets louder as I grow older...my dream of becoming a ninja...crushed...


Could be dehydration...water is your friend! =)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

placed my first fire mountain gems order! ack!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

stef said:


> My ankles crack whenever I walk...and its gets louder as I grow older...my dream of becoming a ninja...crushed...


I laughed out loud at this x)
Sorry.
I used to joke that I was a ninja.
...shutup I'm easily amused and it was funny at the time.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

You know you've made it on the internet when you have your very own trolls in tinychat calling you a **** and a *****. Oh noes now I'm going to cry. Anyways that website is now blocked and I won't be returning... not because I don't want to but because I have no idea how to unblock haha! :teeth (but really, I'm not going back)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I'll go read myself to sleep now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

We crushed Germany earlier today, 92 years ago. Did it again a few decades later, too.
Don't act up again, Germany.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think Ice Ice Baby is my favorite song of allll tiiiimmmmee.

Do do do do dodo doo dooooooooo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I think Ice Ice Baby is my favorite song of allll tiiiimmmmee.
> 
> Do do do do dodo doo dooooooooo


If there was a problem
Yo I'll solve it
Check out da hook
While my DJ revolves it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ Oh Mman, please be mine.

My spell checker is PISSED. I am writing a paper about the decriminalization, legalization, and criminalization options for prostitution. Or, as I normally write it, decriminationa, legaliasiton, crimiantion, and prostution.

SO MANY RED SQUIGGLY LINES


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

It's selfish to think of this, but I wish I had someone, just anyone, to feel safe to talk to, I'm breaking down, everything's...so far away


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> ^ Oh Mman, please be mine.
> 
> My spell checker is PISSED. I am writing a paper about the decriminalization, legalization, and criminalization options for prostitution. Or, as I normally write it, decriminationa, legaliasiton, crimiantion, and prostution.
> 
> SO MANY RED SQUIGGLY LINES


I think it looks better with the spelling mistakes. :wink :lol
I don't have Vanilla Ice's hair, his temper, or his "talent". :lol


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

im feeling sdjfnasjfnafg =/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Oh no, I didn't do it lol :um
> 
> I ran out BEFORE so I wouldn't have to


That's no good to hear :|

Honestly I think it's one of the toughest things to do with SA even just showing up to class knowing you have a presentation due. It used to make me sick with apprehension.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel great.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

cultivate your eccentricity.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

My hopes are so high,
that your kiss might kill me.
So won't you kill me,
so I die happy.
My heart is yours to fill or burst,
to break or bury,
or wear as jewelery,
which ever you prefer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

=D


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm. A cracked teapot with the saying 'drowning in Earl Grey' would be a lovely tattoo for me to get. In someplace private since my mom would kill me. *Currently takes a sip of Earl Grey*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm back to square zero. I wonder if I actually manage to get moving before the day I die.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Deathinmusic said:


> I'm back to square zero. I wonder if I actually manage to get moving before the day I die.


Chin up champ


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Eurgh, so much frickin wind and rain!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ It's like that in London too? I'm glad it's not just here - it really seems like this city is permanently cold and wet. The wind is the worst thing. It's always blowing a gale here. Not good for a bob at all. :bah


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> ^ It's like that in London too? I'm glad it's not just here - it really seems like this city is permanently cold and wet. The wind is the worst thing. It's always blowing a gale here. Not good for a bob at all. :bah


Yeha  now that I think about it, we seem to have a reputation for avoiding the worst weather conditions...not this time though :mum
And lol the bob


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Yeha  now that I think about it, we seem to have a reputation for avoiding the worst weather conditions...not this time though :mum
> And lol the bob


Yeah I guess cos it's quite enclosed in a lot of places. A lot of the streets are sheltered by tall buildings, and the smog keeps you nice and warm :b Hehe, I wear a hood to protect the bob in treacherous conditions.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"Love me or hate me, both are in my favor…If you love me, I'll always be in your heart…If you hate me, I'll always be in your mind." -- William Shakespeare


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Stick a fork in me, I'm done. :fall


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I highly enjoy the new Deerhunter album, yay


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

This may be a Tequila evening!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

What horrible weather! Not good when your a smoker and you have to stand out in it!!


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ Why did the Mexican push his wife off a cliff?



















Tequila


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> ^^ Why did the Mexican push his wife off a cliff?
> 
> Tequila


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ best gif ever xD


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

After 2 weeks of hell. And thoughts of feeling as low as I've ever felt.
After 2 weeks of losing friends, palpatations, panic-attacks, going 3 days without eating a single thing.
Feeling like I wanted to be sick but couldnt coz I hadnt eaten in so long.

Losing 6 of the only 12 friends that i have.
Losing a 7 year relationship and with her, my best friend.

Probably the lowest point of my whole life.
And all for something that some girl did while drunk.
Wasnt even my bloody fault.

2 weeks later......
standing on my own two feet again. Got half of those mates back and good riddance to the rest.
Talking to the girl again. Trying to work on things. Maybe it will work. Maybe it wont. Who knows.
But at least we'll know we tried.

2 weeks after wanting to jump off a bridge. If you hang on in there things can change.

For the better.

(you'll never walk alone)


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I just experienced Kettle One vodka with organic lemonade. This must be what heaven is made of.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

FateFilter said:


> I just experienced Kettle One vodka with organic lemonade. This must be what heaven is made of.


I'm sorry to disappoint you but heaven is made of Twix chocolate bars.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you but heaven is made of Twix chocolate bars.


That would definitely add to the experience. :yes


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I just want to know whats wrong with me.I dont want to hurt you,im so sorry,je t'aime.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I have to stop drinking soda for health reasons ,,

this is indeed a sad event :-(

I love soda....


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

kiirby said:


>


lololollol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> After 2 weeks of hell. And thoughts of feeling as low as I've ever felt.
> After 2 weeks of losing friends, palpatations, panic-attacks, going 3 days without eating a single thing.
> Feeling like I wanted to be sick but couldnt coz I hadnt eaten in so long.
> 
> ...


Beautiful my friend, glad to see you turned it all around. 
_______________

oh self confidence where can I find you? Life is so much easier with you by my side.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> After 2 weeks of hell. And thoughts of feeling as low as I've ever felt.
> After 2 weeks of losing friends, palpatations, panic-attacks, going 3 days without eating a single thing.
> Feeling like I wanted to be sick but couldnt coz I hadnt eaten in so long.
> 
> ...


You're so awesome. I'm also having the worst couple weeks of my life. This made me feel a lot better. Fank u.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i had a dream last night and it fit me like a glove


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really don't feel like doing anything productive tonight. I think I'll just sit here and space out for a while.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank god this night is going by fast. Just three more hours...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jimmy Wales has been pimping himself lately. I'm always seeing his face on Wikipedia! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What did he do this time? Leak something :um.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Someone actually made an ice cream with tiny peanut butter cups inside! I'm eating it right now... it's great.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dub16 said:


> After 2 weeks of hell. And thoughts of feeling as low as I've ever felt.
> After 2 weeks of losing friends, palpatations, panic-attacks, going 3 days without eating a single thing.
> Feeling like I wanted to be sick but couldnt coz I hadnt eaten in so long.
> 
> ...


....and I STILL have to ask you about this!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

accepting myself said:


> I have to stop drinking soda for health reasons ,,
> 
> this is indeed a sad event :-(
> 
> I love soda....


I like you too  And I'm not bad for your health  People love drinking me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

steelmyhead said:


> Someone actually made an ice cream with tiny peanut butter cups inside! I'm eating it right now... it's great.


It is good stuff .


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My dream last night: I'm in a public restroom, but for some reason the doors of the stalls are glass doors. Suddenly there's a whole family (father, mother, two children) standing in front of the door and staring at me. They're all extremely overweight. They're all pointing and laughing at me. I give them the finger and they leave. Then I bought a huge bottle of coke from a machine. The writing on the bottle was in Korean. The end.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Must Obey Advertising Propaganda!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*
^
^^
^^^
^^^^
^^^^^
^^^^^^*
:spam​


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

---


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Today my roommate has convinced herself that she has appendicitis. Oh lord.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

caflme said:


> The only thing you can trust is that nothing will ever stay the same... and people rarely ever stay. Letting down defenses... trusting people... becoming friends... there truly is no long-term gain for this... they rarely ever work long-term... short-term - sure... then they find a reason to leave, or reason finds them.


Amen.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If it's completely absurd, it's absolutely true. Nobody bothers to deny the obviously absurd.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

"taylor swift realistically is too tall. she will dunk on you" haha drew<3


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Am I the only Brit who thinks that the accents in the Harry Potter movies are extremely cringeworthy? Maybe it's a sign that I've been spending too much time in cockney land but...Good God, who ACTUALLY speaks like that? :sus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Blueberry waffles for breakfast. =D


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I really have no sympathy. :blank


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm really missing you tonight...:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I need to do a cuss word scan.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Incense is great


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I really need to stop believing that my past is a concrete indicator of my future. Also, we need a good 12-step program for overcoming SAS addiction. I've totally fallen off the wagon. :drunk


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my strip clubs and porn that i produce and direct would make billions!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think I need to do a cuss word scan.


Yeah and i wouild like the word f-o-o-k unbanned. Thats an Irish slang word. Families children use it here. The only reason it got put on the list is coz i was using it and others copied me.

Theres nothing wrong with it. Its not a swear word.

If you dont un-ban it then I will release that picture of you and strawberryjulius in the hay-stacks. *

_* the above never took place and is a figment of my imagination. Comment not legally binding as decreed by the state of Dublin, terms and conditions apply._


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> Note to self: Never say I Love You until they say it first and then be very wary...
> 
> Oh... and friendships... LMAO... they come and go with the wind... as soon as people have more important things to do or someone more important in their lives or a problem you can't solve... you are utter dust... get used to it.


um.....I am sorry to hear this. You have my email address, please feel free to use it. You sound very down.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thewall said:


> Today my roommate has convinced herself that she has appendicitis. Oh lord.


this made me laugh. yes, out loud.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The less interesting the internet content, the faster that time passes.


Fact


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> The less interesting the internet content, the faster that time passes.
> 
> Fact


kiss me with tongues Jimmy!

(those few seconds just zipped by didnt they!)


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I had a really horrible day until I seen a fat kid on the street doing the truffle shuffle. Made my day.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My baby's birthday is tommorrow! Hope he likes the yummy cake I personalized for him!


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

i didnt know that what i was experiencing was called "anxiety".


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Nothing like techno and Mies to chase the blues away.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i feel sick and blah and everything else


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

The Good:
Manny Pacquaio, you magnificent *******.

The Bad:
Giggy, you idiot. Way to let in a softy to lose the game.

The Ugly:
Margarito's face after aforementioned Pacquaio rearranged it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

For some reason I wake up earlier on the weekends then I do during the week.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am becoming a train driver, and I will be going to England for a holiday the first chance I get thereafter. :yes


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Jaiyyson said:


> I am becoming a train driver, and I will be going to England for a holiday the first chance I get thereafter. :yes


Both of those sound awesome. Have fun!


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

*Note to self*: In China, next time, buy to eat RIGHT AWAY.

Food poisoning is never fun


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I cant get comfortable in my own skin


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> I am becoming a train driver, and I will be going to England for a holiday the first chance I get thereafter. :yes


I'll be waiting.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I do not like having family over =\


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

There are some seriously awesome houses in Brampton. Too bad it's...well...Brampton :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stay the flying **** out of my way today or me ripping your head off and ****ting down your neck will be the least of your worries! :bat


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Cheeky said:


> There are some seriously awesome houses in Brampton. Too bad it's...well...Brampton :bash


I know, right?

Peel Village seems okay to me. If I ever have actual money, I wouldn't mind moving there. Downtown seems like it's on the up and up, too. But still...Brampton, man, Brampton.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's good to be understood.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

pita said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Peel Village seems okay to me. If I ever have actual money, I wouldn't mind moving there. Downtown seems like it's on the up and up, too. But still...Brampton, man, Brampton.


I know, we live in Mississauga and want to up-size a bit. I like Mississauga but it's getting so big and expensive, you really don't get much for your money! We could get a castle in Brampton though! lol It's such a tease being so close to such big, cheap houses! :mum


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Due to the constant headaches I get from the people I live with, and my need to not hear about their lives constantly when I have nothing to do with them, I am moving out, again. 
Ps, If your sister weighs 300 pounds, don't piss her off. She will hold you down with her weight and try to offend you.:roll


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

First time I have been here in 2 months... thats when I know something is really not going well. 
Q: When will this all be alright?
A: No one has a flipping clue!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

4 years ago today my love, my best friend and the greatest human ever was born. 
I love you so much, it's insane how much love I have for you. Right when you were born you've were like super glue to my heart!

Happy birthday little cousin!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

singing this while being really juiced is so awesome


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:cry I always mess things up.

Maybe if I disappeared everything would be better for everyone.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Who knew one could have a broccoli binge?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run. It's only 35F, though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess milk does curdle in your stomach when you're hungover. Didn't believe it until I seen it first hand tonight:blank


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah, Sunday night insomnia, there you are.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I starting to realize that I've been so wrong about so many things for so long. Although the regret hurts, and may always, it's ultimately a good thing that I'm finally learning these lessons in life...right?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Who knew one could have a broccoli binge?


Long night?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

It's too warm for November! And my insomnia is interfering with my job search. My purple hair might also be making that harder, though. :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder if Absorbine Jr works on my back. It does! WOW!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Long night?


Nah, I just...really like broccoli apparently!

Just watched Blades of Glory. In an excellent, excellent, Will Ferrel in a tiny see through skating costume induced mood.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I'd almost call Perfectionist Popeye - he ate spinach, though.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Don't be silly. I'm way more dope than Popeye.

I'm watching Man in the Iron Mask, one of my favorite movies everrrr. I really want to do a musketeer. A uniformed, hat wearing, moustached musketeer.

I would do unspeakable things to Jeremy Irons in his little French outfit, particularily.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Everytime I drink coffee I think, 'Man, I should not have drank that..', but what do I do?? I end up as anxious as a war prisoner on amphetamines and wind up sitting on the loo for an hour straight -_-


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Anne! I know to love you is a treason against France, but not to love you is a treason against my heart.

Man. They do NOT make movies this good anymore.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

dawwwwwww









in other news .. :doh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :clap


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Having really weird dreams recently - and its always about moving into a new house. 
Also i have to pick up my graduation photos from the photographer, i'm too lazy to get out of bed though!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

first time going to the hairdressers by myself: disaster. why do i never learn?


----------



## Tsunawada (Nov 12, 2010)

With every passing day, schoo becomes harder and harder to bear. Were it not to my faith and my church friends, I'd probably just try to sleep and sleep and sleep.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I need a friend.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

My new favourite song, dedicated to Rachael.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> My new favourite song, dedicated to Rachael.


Aww, thanks


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Aww, thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ I'm not crazy just ask me


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jaiyyson said:


> ^^ I'm not crazy just ask me


I am!

Note: there is a difference between crazy and insane.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Jaiyyson said:


> ^^ I'm not crazy just ask me


Are you crazy?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Jaiyyson said:


> Are you crazy?


Well I don't know about you but I am...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Well I don't know about you but I am...


LOL are you trying to say something... :b


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Who me, myself or I_?? :stu_


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I just got a captcha with Chinese letters. CHINESE LETTERS.

Sure, just let me type those out with my Chinese keyboard. Good grief.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh..if it isn't my old friend Check Engine Light.

I feel like I'm about to play the "What's wrong with my car this time?" lottery. I hate that game because I never win.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

FateFilter said:


> I need a friend.


:ditto :hs


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so hungry I am about to eat my own arm, starting at the toes.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I felt my fin hit off something hard on Saturday out past the breakers in the deep water, and then later inthe afternoon I read that the highest percentage of basking sharks in the world is right around the northwest here.

These sharks are totally harmless, just really, really big fish with sweeping mouths.

Still keep thinking about how freaked out I'd be if I saw one. Much less kick one in the noggin by accident.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^You need to dress up in a way that doesn't make you like a fish to a shark.

solution:
http://www.durban-africa.com/images/Volcom_Creepy_Clowns_006.jpg

What kind of a shark would eat a clown .. right?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So I went to the store tonight planning on picking up a SoBe on my way out. Well, apparently they were on sale and someone bought all of them except 1. Seriously, they must've bought 40 bottles of SoBe. The only bottle left was cranberry grapefruit uke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need gift ideas for my fam. If I'm stuck at the mall tomorrow for hours, it's going to be productive.

In other news, my toilet is fixed


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Have to call the dentist to set up my next torture session.
Hate going there:afr


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

poppadomss in space!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Tuesday. Great.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's really windy ooouuut my house is making strange noises.

2Talkative come from Surrey and stay with me I am scared and you are a big strong man.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I get the rain and wind tomorrow. We are 6-8 inches below normal for the year (153-204mm?) so any rain we can get tomorrow would be nice.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh strawberry cheesecake, tomorrow you will be mine.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Slight headache but overall feeling better than I have in many weeks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Antibiotics are amazing!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

people only pay attention to you when you're not functioning as you should.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

The other day my mam came into my room and called one of the pieces i did in art class last year, ****. In fairness she thought my brothers ex did it.But still,her exact words were "It's _****_.Everyday i come in here and i have to look at it,so when we decorate your room its coming down." Then she asked if i agreed with her and i said,well i would but its mine. And her _face_.Wow,regret was written all over it. It really hurt me, she didn't even try to take it back.And so now its ripped up in a bin somewhere. She didn't even realise i had taken it down. Shes probably forgotten all about it. Makes me feel as ****ty as my art.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Here we have a rubber bracelet with a hologram attached. It is marketed towards athletes in order to improve performance. Apparently it is "based on the idea of optimizing the body's natural energy flow, similar to concepts behind many Eastern philosophies. The hologram in Power Balance is designed to resonate with and respond to the natural energy field of the body."

Why are so many people so ****ing stupid? My friend works at a sporting goods store which just started selling them, and he basically refuses to sell them or attend the meeting about them. I :heart my friend.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Movember should be banned. Or those who want to participate should have to make a donation for everyone that has to look at them lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

oink


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Someone think of something fun for me to do please. Thanks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hate these damn days where I never really quite wake up. :yawn


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Here we have a rubber bracelet with a hologram attached. It is marketed towards athletes in order to improve performance. Apparently it is "based on the idea of optimizing the body's natural energy flow, similar to concepts behind many Eastern philosophies. The hologram in Power Balance is designed to resonate with and respond to the natural energy field of the body."
> 
> Why are so many people so ****ing stupid? My friend works at a sporting goods store which just started selling them, and he basically refuses to sell them or attend the meeting about them. I :heart my friend.


Your friend is awesome! I hate those douche-bracelets with a passion!!! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It just never got bright outside. What a preview of winter!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Just found out The 88 will be on Conan tomorrow. The first band I ever got to see live, so this is pretty cool news. =]


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Mushroom Tandoori
> Sauteed button mushrooms with garlic and special herbs. $6.50


Oooooommmmmmm special herbs mmmmmmmm button mushrooommmmmmmmms ooooomnomononomonomoonomshdgdsjgbsdjgbslgdf And it's only a 5 min walk away. So tempting >.<


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No posts here in 7 hours wot?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Sweetheart, you don't understand. Pirates weren't made to dance. We just weren't made for it. We slit throats, we don't cut rugs, but if it means that much, I guess that I could take a chance


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

5432 meaningless tasks.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Pomegranates are delicious.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't feel up to going out today but it must be done. :?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It sucks being an unattractive gay man. All the guys I lust for are way out of my league. :?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Are you okay with this being your story?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my parents - I love em but they are driving me crazy, bless their annoying hearts.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

stress! anxiety! nautious/depression crash bleh


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't wait for summertime. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't imagine having a tattoo like that.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate talking on the phone. It's so awkward and I always mess up the conversation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am surprised I was able to take a nap. It took me a while to fall asleep.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sh** the bed I think he's going through MANopause.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know if I want to run in this chilly weather tonight. I pushed it last night in the rain and wind.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah..... fresh brownies, warm from the oven. thanks, mom. this'll fix it.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ah..... fresh brownies, warm from the oven. thanks, mom. this'll fix it.


Yes! Brownies definitely fix everything. :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I may as well apply them directly to my arse, but sh** the bed, they're delicious.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

leonardess said:


> sh** the bed


Someone learned a new phrase


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Im so hungry. Is this malt liquor-like-substance the answer?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ as has been wisely pointed out before, all the answers to life's problems can be found at the bottom of that glass.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Someone learned a new phrase


the best way to learn is repitition.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

After a really bad few days/week I am feeling just a little bit better


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You can hear them purr. Awe!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Still friends almost 2 years later with people I have met on here... they make my life a little bit better all the time <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That's awesome.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

**** this situation, **** it to hell, but I have to be here, I have to do this.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I should get a switchblade. And a haircut. Yeahhhh.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This chocolate is orgasmic....white chocolate covered toffee with macadamia nuts....am I dead? Is this Heaven?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> This chocolate is orgasmic....white chocolate covered toffee with macadamia nuts....am I dead? Is this Heaven?


Eeeeeeeew. White chocolate most definitely does not come from on high.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> Eeeeeeeew. White chocolate most definitely does not come from on high.


does toooooo!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


> Can't wait for summertime. :yes


lol 

I had this song in my head just a few days ago :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

It was nice and took my mind off that other temptation.

-------

And now I'm nibbling on paper.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

a looot of snow outside


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> You can hear them purr. Awe!


_"we're kitten and we're better than u!!!!11!"_


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

ecology


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I want people to smile at me and cheer me up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lazy calm said:


> a looot of snow outside


Jealous! about 30C and sunny here


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

What's with all the "Merry christmas" stuff I see everywhere now.It's too early because to me it still just seems so far away...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> ... garnering a 45% ("Rotten") rating on Rotten Tomatoes, which concluded that the film is "full of unlikable characters, messy editing, and gratuitous nudity"


Oh sounds like a waste of my time to watch it then. What passes for movies these days tsk tsk.



> ... and gratuitous nudity"


yeah waste of my time..



> ... and _gratuitous _... "


waste of ma- ..



> _nudity_".


...

<stampede of hurried keystrokes>


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

anymouse said:


> hahahaha nice post there, mg. it's morning here, so nice way for to start a day reading such smut. :b


:b I swear I didn't go looking for it. It just fell my way.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Am I gonna have SA in the afterlife?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have no idea where my mother is. She probably told me where she was going but I forgot.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Jealous! about 30C and sunny here


yeah but i get tired of it. at this time of year it's always very dark and cold 8)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

You know what's interesting about cubism? 

Nothing.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I could just keep driving and never have to stop.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Why do people get my number, say they're gonna call, and then they don't?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> <stampede of hurried keystrokes>


I am reminded of a song by Tom Lehrer:



Tom Lehrer said:


> I do have a cause though. it is obscenity. I'm for it. unfortunately the civil liberties types who are fighting this issue have to fight it owing to the nature of the laws as a matter of freedom
> Peech and stifling of free expression and so on but we no what's really involved: dirty books are fun. that's all there is to it. but you can't get up in a court and say that I suppose. it's sim
> Matter of freedom of pleasure, a right which is not guaranteed by the constitution unfortunately. anyway, since people seem to be marching for their causes these days I have here a march for mi
> T's called...
> ...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Invisible_girl said:


> What's with all the "Merry christmas" stuff I see everywhere now.It's too early because to me it still just seems so far away...


Yeah it seems to be out there earlier and earlier every year, but that's likely the perception of my aged mind. :b Really though, we always jump right from Halloween to Christmas. Pretty soon it will be Easter to Christmas haha. Watch once the Christmas stuff it put away there will be candy hearts on the shelves. haha


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Credulous at best, your desire to believe in angels in the hearts of men.
Pull your head on out your hippy haze and give a listen.
Shouldn't have to say it all again.
The universe is hostile. so Impersonal. devour to survive.
So it is. So it's always been.

We all feed on tragedy
It's like blood to a vampire

Vicariously I, live while the whole world dies
Much better you than I


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> You know what's interesting about cubism?
> 
> Nothing.


why not interesting? you like futurism better? or some other isms?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## theEscapist (Oct 13, 2010)

~Everything tastes better with pickles.~ - Friedrich Nietzche


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in love with Imogen Heap after seeing her live tonight.

In other news I have now seriously started considering moving out of this country. Possibly to England.

Those two bits of news are unrelated, but what the hell, they might as well be related. lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Panic attacks can pass.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"****! I need go and get m&m's!! Can you watch this place for me?"

"Sure"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Omfg, those hotcakes......./dies

FU YIEW!!


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I tip waaaaay too much when I've been drinking


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm brushing my teeth with a lollipop. Damn it feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> why not interesting? you like futurism better? or some other isms?


it's alright... i just hate having to interpret pictures in art class :roll


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I spoke on a panel today in front of about 50 teachers about what students are like today and what they want from education.

I know this sounds terribly SA inducing, and they do make me nervous, but I'm usually okay. I've done panels like this in front of other students alot. it's usually just about your experiences, so you can't really prep for it or anything. I've done them enough that I can usually not flip out beforehand.

One of the things they brought up though were students with anxiety/depression. They were all like "do you guys see people like this?" "Is this common?" "How would you, the overacheiving students, recommend dealing with these depressed people?" I wanted to be like ONE OF THEM IS RIGHT HERE YO. But I didn't.

I've sat through a couple presentations about anxiety and depression through my student services career, and they always make me feel like such a freak.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I spoke on a panel today in front of about 50 teachers about what students are like today and what they want from education.
> 
> I know this sounds terribly SA inducing, and they do make me nervous, but I'm usually okay. I've done panels like this in front of other students alot. it's usually just about your experiences, so you can't really prep for it or anything. I've done them enough that I can usually not flip out beforehand.
> 
> ...


 I'm sorry they make you feel like that. However, it's great that you can sit on one of those panels. 



sda0 said:


>


Mmm. Last night as I was checking out at the self-check at the grocery store I realised something strange. I had purchased a bottle of diet orange soda and bottle of orange selzer to dilute it with, but then I realized I had also picked up a couple cans of light mandarin oranges too. No other food stuffs. I guess I'm in an orange sort of mood.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> "****! I need go and get m&m's!! Can you watch this place for me?"
> 
> "Sure"


Chocolate covered almonds>your m&ms


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Drew Carey looks frightening as a skinny dude.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

If Drew Carey walked passed me on the street without his glasses I would not recognize him. They're like superman's glasses.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

:lol

That is so trueee.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

lost it


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wanna be a cat and go on kooky adventures through the alleyways.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

In light of the recent trend:



















Mmmmmm chocolate car *SALIVATES*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

OH and ....










Screw romance I'll have the chocolate fondu baby


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cannot be arsed to go to work.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sun is up, a new day has started. I guess that can only mean one thing: time to go to sleep.  Someone kill me please.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Sun is up, a new day has started. I guess that can only mean one thing: time to go to sleep.  Someone kill me please.


 :squeeze


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i dont like this :b much.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Finally!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder what went wrong. What made me this person I am today. What could I have done differently?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

sda0 said:


>


LOL!! :clap


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Is that a burrito?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

...and they're all working for me :eek


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I love when I see someone walking a pair of matching dogs. So cute.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
I, too, love matching dog pairs.

There's a pair of greyhounds in my neighbourhood that we have lovingly named "twinbutt."


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I ****ing hate my life
I ****ing hate everyone in it.
I'm worthless
I can't take it anymore 
I really wish I were dead.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Why must Ireland be so fupped?!

Fuppin baby booming gangsters.

I wonder if he'll notice that it's a womans wetsuit? lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh how I love to push the **** out of my car on a mountain road.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trying to relax.....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just got told by a bus driver that I was rude and then cried all the way home.

It has been a long day.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow tonight was hectic... thank goodness its over. 

And it just started to rain... YUS!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Listening to Zumba tracks and wanting to get up and boogie :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a dream during my two-hour nap, and that's probably the only dream I'll have tonight. I miss dreaming =(.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just back from a night out and i only had a few vodkas but man do i feel tipsy! Its been weeks since i went out, but tbh i dont miss it. I feel like i dont fit into the "pub/nightclub" scene and im only 22. I find alot of people are superficial when im out and i always feel inferior to girls cos i feel ugly compared to them.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm thankful for good friends. Turns out such people actually exist and I am confident in the future I will be able to find more of them.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Why must Ireland be so fupped?!
> 
> Fuppin baby booming gangsters.
> 
> I wonder if he'll notice that it's a womans wetsuit? lol


Yeah we're f****d - when will this government realise that they are **** and it takes the likes of the Eurozone and the IMF to bail us out!! Get this government out now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I just got told by a bus driver that I was rude and then cried all the way home.
> 
> It has been a long day.


Some bus drivers are real *******s, that's for sure.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I just got told by a bus driver that I was rude and then cried all the way home.
> 
> It has been a long day.


bus drivers can sometimes be real ****s. You're not rude. so you didn't have a big plastic smile pasted to your face. next time tell him or her to stop being so sensitive.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That run wore me out .


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You make me want to be a better man.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> I ****ing hate my life
> I ****ing hate everyone in it.
> I'm worthless
> I can't take it anymore
> I really wish I were dead.


No...to all that. Hope you feel better:hug


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Also I thought I was dancning with two asians girls who I thought were around my age. But they were actually Native and 28 and 29:blank

Going out for breakfast with my mother, sister and her boyfriend to some new place that my mom wanted to go to. Also the fight is on tomorrow night, Rampage vs Machida, should be good


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The stories on Children In Need always make me cry. There was one little girl who had cerebral palsy and her classmates would spit on her because she was different. What is wrong with the world? :no


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

one of these days i'm going to light my pants on fire.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

"If your kisses can't hold the man you love, then your tears won't bring him back"


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

---


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll be seeing Johnny Depp in London in December, yes it will be cold and I'll be standing there for about 10 hours but I've done it before and it's worth it!


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

My life is lower then hell.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Life can be so funny.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> one of these days i'm going to light my pants on fire.


liar, liar


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

"You realize that our mistrust of the future makes it hard to give up the past."


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I keep thinking it's late at night for some reason but it's not even 6pm yet.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Should've named myself "Thug Snapz". Makes you picture a guy holdin down his corner, snappin away cause he don't give an eff. Would you mess with a guy like that? I'm not a thug but you wouldn't know that. Also a guy with that name is bound to have a pretty mean posse and they probably have those teardrop tattoos you get when you kill someone. They'd come runnin, ready to lay down the hurt when Thug Snapz whistles. Would you want a piece of that? I don't even have a posse, but you wouldn't know otherwise. 

See what a simple name change can do?

Also Thug Snapz could refer to a book that has nothing but snapshots of thugs in it. Most people would stay away from that book because thugs are scary looking - only tough guys would want the book because they can use the pictures to practice mad dogging thugs (mad dogging is when you stare real mean at someone). So even if you think Thug Snapz is a book, that still makes me pretty tough. I win either way.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> The stories on Children In Need always make me cry. There was one little girl who had cerebral palsy and her classmates would spit on her because she was different. What is wrong with the world? :no


I know. This makes me angry. Like Viking Berserker angry.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

tool and a perfect circle is such overrated nonsense. the only good song song thats ever came out of this big ball of narcissism is sober.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Am I the only one kind of weary of their laptop webcam? Like maybe one time I'll be dancing around stupidly to music and it'll be filming me in a chatroom or something.

Other webcams you can just unplug and have no more fear of it accidentally being on.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

2 cute girls care about me...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I reached out to people today, in spite of my anxiety. It turned out great....even the trip to get my oil changed. Those guys were really cool.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My mom is such a weirdo....that's where I get it from.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dirt bikes are tooo much fun.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My stomach is making the weirdest noises ever..I think some creature is living in me.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I reached out to people today, in spite of my anxiety. It turned out great....even the trip to get my oil changed. Those guys were really cool.


That's great to hear! :yes

I want to officially come out as gay to my fellow SAS members. 
Now I just need to tell my parents. :fall


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel like I'm starting to see the bigger picture beyond my insecurities and my past misfortunes and focusing on things that will actually make me happy. Why struggle against life since we're all going to die? I may have been smoking too much weed lately.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I went to see HP tonight and turned to my friend in the seat and said "I am SO sexually excited right now. This is my porn". Then this old man in front of us turned around and gave me the most disapproving look EVER.

But I don't even feel bad. I saw HP and I feel sooooooooooo gooooooood.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> *I went to see HP tonight and turned to my friend in the seat and said "I am SO sexually excited right now. This is my porn"*. Then this old man in front of us turned around and gave me the most disapproving look EVER.
> 
> But I don't even feel bad. I saw HP and I feel sooooooooooo gooooooood.


omg, that is hilarious :lol


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

My tonguescrapers arrived today:boogie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Awwww, baby's first field sobriety test. :heart And he passed!!! :yay :teeth


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

**** me. I'm so tired of being me


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rcapo89 said:


> That's great to hear! :yes
> 
> I want to officially come out as gay to my fellow SAS members.
> Now I just need to tell my parents. :fall


Congratulations! :boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

id like to be in a real world social situation with some of the cool and popular people at sas. id win the social game. it would have to be a long term thing but yeah id dominate and destroy.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

whenever i put myself in a new social situation whatever the scenario be it a new work environment or sports..pretty much anything.. people always end up loving and respecting me. all kinds of different people too. sometimes it can take a long time for this to happen but it always happens in the end.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Who steals a Christmas tree? I MEAN REALLY.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

'And bunny ears!'

'Bunny ears?'

'Yeah, bunny ears help keep you safe!' 

:lol God, I love that advert.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I need to start sleeping at a normal time, I haven't even been out of the house this weekend because I've been too tired :/


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

pita said:


> Who steals a Christmas tree? I MEAN REALLY.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> That's great to hear! :yes
> 
> I want to officially come out as gay to my fellow SAS members.
> Now I just need to tell my parents. :fall


Welcome! best of luck with the parents thing - you can do it!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

amoeba said:


>


how did you get my picture


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

my sister has started a new hobby; pole dancing...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I will spend some time out on my deck in the sun .


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

It looks so depressing outside today....:blank 
But at least I have hot chocolate (oh happy day)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lazy calm said:


> my sister has started a new hobby; pole dancing...












That is if she's 18+:b


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd love to know which key I just pressed that closed all my tabs and erased my entire internet history. Does anybody know?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Bye for now.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to sip coffee in a cozy cafe and enjoy some nice company.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Peacing out for a bit.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Starting tomorrow, I will only have access to the internet for 2 hours. :blank


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I landed on my feet for the first time today parachuting,

Plop.

Right in the puddle.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

In a world FULL of people, where is everyone?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

This week I take back my life.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Some people take things way to seriously. 
I just read _the_ dumbest thread.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> In a world FULL of people, where is everyone?


oh, tell me about it.........


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> That is if she's 18+:b


19! she's been dancing for 13 years and now she decided it's time for pole dance :teeth :?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I need an aspirin.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

so go grab an assss .... pirin!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

E93 said:


> Some people take things way to seriously.
> I just read _the_ dumbest thread.


I think I read it too. :blank


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

To me this is now 'Random _thoughts_ of the day'. :lol

Why am i not tired? 
Ah who cares.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Ice cream cake is delicious, and we've got a bit left in the freezer, _and_ my dad has recently switched from cow's milk to soy, so it's all miiiiine! Muahahahaha (well, unless my sister comes over for a visit... :< )


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there really anything more creepy than wind chimes?? :afr


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Cheeky said:


> Is there really anything more creepy than wind chimes?? :afr


 Ahhh wind chimes during a storm weird me out. :c


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I so desperately want to go down a zip line in Costa Rica or some other beautiful place. How awesome would that be?!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> Is there really anything more creepy than wind chimes?? :afr


Probably. How about a guy who secretly comes into your room and watches you sleep - like Edward from Twilight? One of my neighbors has a set of wind chimes that I just love. I always love walking past them when it's windy because that sound is so great. What's creepy about wind chimes anyway?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Attaching a bell to a cats collar just seems cruel. For all parties involved.



Cheeky said:


> Is there really anything more creepy than wind chimes?? :afr


Yeah, they are kind of creepy. But it's a good creepy.

Scarecrows, however, not so good.



layitontheline said:


> I so desperately want to go down a zip line in Costa Rica or some other beautiful place. How awesome would that be?!


Quite awesome indeed.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I loved hearing your voice today. 
<3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh dear. I'd better not have any more fun lately, as smiling pushes my cheeks against my upper sockets too tightly. The result is feeling like I have fangs growing in the wrong place.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

note to self: lay low on the coffee sometimes. My anxiety feels so heavy right now. It's a love/hate relationship. I love caffeine, but I hate the anxiety that comes with it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Has anyone else tried the new triple chocolate donut for Timmy's? I never thought I would say this, but that is TOO MUCH CHOCOLATE. Barf.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have ants again. I'd seriously like to know how I'm supposed to settle down here. Pest control will take care of them, like they did last time. Little tiny ants. Smart ants. Ants with a vengeance. 

I feel disgusting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Has anyone else tried the new triple chocolate donut for Timmy's? I never thought I would say this, but that is TOO MUCH CHOCOLATE. Barf.


Double chocolate would be too much for me.

I had to stop eating their muffins after I realized that they, combined with Paxil and the hunger pains, caused me to gain 40 pounds. I would have to say that they do have good food there, even their sandwiches.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Scarecrows, however, not so good.


Or clowns. =)


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Has anyone else tried the new triple chocolate donut for Timmy's? I never thought I would say this, but that is TOO MUCH CHOCOLATE. Barf.


Now I'm curious. Mmmmmm...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran six miles. I don't think I need chocolate. I need water. :lol


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

I could follow my dream but be in debt, be critisised and face my fears or I could take the easy road and wither away. You only live once and this is my only chance. I am going to do it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just ran six miles. I don't think I need chocolate. I need water. :lol


congratulations- nice work. I'd like to get to my old self and be able to do that again.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Lemme smang it gurl


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> I so desperately want to go down a zip line in Costa Rica or some other beautiful place. How awesome would that be?!


It's almost inconceivably awesome. Definitely do it if you get a chance.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Sneaking on here in school is harder than i thought.the guy next to me is trying to figure out what this site is but im pretty sure he's signing up for porn.
i hate not having interent!i wanna talk to you,yeah you. Come on December.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Omg.Facebook is a restricted site on the school computers.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My waist-hip ratio is ideal (.7). I must remember this the next time I complain about my huge hips.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

What I want is to be needed. What I need is to be indispensable to somebody. Who I need is somebody that will eat up all my free time, my ego, my attention. Somebody addicted to me. A mutual addiction


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^yes.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I can't dump my Netflix envelope in the corner mailbox for another hour because the crossing guard always rests her coffee mug in the way of the slot. I am a living, breathing Caspar Miquetoast comic strip.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I clogged up the toilet and only used 1 sheet. That's what I get for holding it in for 2 weeks :eek


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I want to get out of here and never come back. 
I hate this place.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I found a pube on my desk at work today.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^

i enjoy this video too much.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Never ever, ever, EVER wanna see the inside of a hospital EVER again!


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^
> 
> i enjoy this video too much.


:lol Lmao. This just made my day.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've agreed to take custody of my brother's two cats in January for six months to a year while he sorts out his living situation. I really didn't want to but I couldn't say no because I was his only option and I apparently have some semblance of a heart. I like cats but I've never lived with any and I'm enjoying being selfish and having no company in my home. Ah well, I suppose this is just the first step on the inevitable road to cat lady craziness.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I'm sick and I'm twisted
I'm broken and you can't fix it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Best.ad.ever


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Why does a chick's look and voice have such an effect on me? Then when they have a total sh*t personality, I get drawn into like this trap... sigh


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

uffie said:


> I'm sick and I'm twisted
> I'm broken and you can't fix it


I can


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh My ****ing God. 

How Not To Live Your Life, i have missed you. :lol


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Ice cream by night, sun cream by day


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My city was ranked the most dangerous city in the world for the second time according to yahoo! Don't know how I should feel about this since I live extremely close there.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i think i broke my wrist.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Could this country get worse? Our government lied to us about the crisis we're in, saying the IMF were only here to 'review' our 4 year budget plan, but the IMF, the UK and the EU are saving our countries *** (thankfully). we're never gonna get out of this mess unless we get our own currency back (scrap the euro!!!!). 

This country seems to be too much of a liability to the eurozone, therefore interest rates for borrowing will soar. Now they are talking about reducing the minimum wage and cutting the social welfare (dole) - when fatcats in the government and bank managers, etc earn 6 figure sums? **** that.

(Rant over)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Who would have thought that drinking expired egg nog would be a bad idea? Not me, that's for sure. 

What a shocking development in the life of me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^wow - I didn't know it could do that.

Wouldn't egg nog just get more alcoholic or something?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm sick of this **** yellow colour and Justin Bieber bangs. I wish I could turn back the clock. _...You won't find moments in a box, and someone else will set your clocks..._


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

The weekends over way too quickly.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If money doesn't equal happiness, how come I'm so happy when I have money?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Carbon fiber badges? You better believe it buster.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where has Monday gone?
sheesh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

---


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A big Mac is FOUR DOLLARS now!? Society is so messed up.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

---


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need a friend.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

OH MY GOD I CAN'T FIND MY RACOON TOUQUE! The high is -6 this week. I NEED MY RACCOON TOUQUE


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> OH MY GOD I CAN'T FIND MY RACOON TOUQUE! The high is -6 this week. I NEED MY RACCOON TOUQUE


Oh god, I don't even wanna what you do in Jan/Feb lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sometimes aspects of complicated situations are simple. Sometimes people are not reading between the lines and not being malicious, just compelled to point out glaring omissions. Sometimes people hurt others they claim to love intentionally. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar. Sometimes it's best to cut off communication when you say you will and leave the other alone and quit commenting on new loves in public and making them sick in the only social interaction bloody outlet they have.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I need a friend.


You're a unique human being who deserves love, happiness, and friendship. :squeeze


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Huge headache!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I need a friend.





rcapo89 said:


> You're a unique human being who deserves love, happiness, and friendship. :squeeze


Hey thanks.  Now go say that again, only looking into a mirror this time.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

im actually in a good mood right now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to study :/


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I made it through the first chapter in this self-help book. I ended up literally tearing my last self-help book about defeating my inner gremlin into pieces, so I hope this one goes better.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows was awesome but I did NOT expect to see Harry's arse and Hermione's surprisingly ample boob in an imaginary sex scene. T'is only a 12A!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm happy.  

& I'm going to see my cousins new baby! :yay


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows was awesome but I did NOT expect to see Harry's arse and Hermione's surprisingly ample boob in an imaginary sex scene. T'is only a 12A!


I'm going to see Hermione's boob tomorrow!! :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Alrighty then... loud and clear. There is more to this than anyone knows - or cares to know. 

Goodbye all.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows was awesome but I did NOT expect to see Harry's arse and Hermione's surprisingly ample boob in an imaginary sex scene. T'is only a 12A!


Yeah, I totally didn't see that coming. :O


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

How about talking it out with each other instead of leaving random posts around the forums for the other to find?

Or just shake hands and walk away. Peacefully.

Just a thought. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I should probably start packing. How does it always come to this? Eeeek!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows was awesome but I did NOT expect to see Harry's arse and Hermione's surprisingly ample boob in an imaginary sex scene. T'is only a 12A!


Wizard boob _and_ bum?

Awesome.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

We have no choice but to be free.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Any further discussion of Harry Potter and the deathly Hallows will result in an immediate ban to be lifted only after I have seen it! :b


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

harry potter is an enemy of god, didn't you know that :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

caflme said:


> Alrighty then... loud and clear. There is more to this than anyone knows - or cares to know.
> 
> Goodbye all.


You're leaving?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I need a friend.


:squeeze


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^wow - I didn't know it could do that.
> 
> Wouldn't egg nog just get more alcoholic or something?


It's kinda like milk when it starts to go bad. The taste changes a little before it gets past the point of no return (aka becomes grossly expired lol).


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

omg... winter in Canada is such bs. :wife

One day I will move to Australia. Yes indeed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> :squeeze


You just hugged me because you're trying to impress me, but I won't complain. Thanks. 

I'm sooooooooooooo boredddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Things just look better as PDFs, you know?

That's why I gave my Xmas list the acrobat treatment.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

amoeba said:


> omg... winter in Canada is such bs. :wife
> 
> One day I will move to Australia. Yes indeed.


Today in Canada is such bs. It was warm this morning. WARM! Now look at it =(


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

AHHHHHHhh I'm going to see Harry Potter Deathly Hollows!!!!!!! And I'm going to dress like a wizard too!! Woooooooooooooooo!!!!! Yayayayayayyaya


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm so selfish, depriving people of my awesomeness. Hardy har har!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> I'm so selfish, depriving people of my awesomeness. Hardy har har!


That you are kiddo. Spread the slientcliche


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

The steering wheel in my car smells like flame broiled whopper. mmmmm


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been whistling the theme song for Dexter for a while now.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

My uncle offered me a job.. 
No thanks, i don't really want to be a butcher.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

E93 said:


> My uncle offered me a job..
> No thanks, i don't really want to be a butcher.


:lol

-------

Once again I leave things till the last minute.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I miss being bald.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

To get an orbital polisher or not...


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

Life just hasn't been the same since i popped my yoga ball.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Deleting you and never talking to you again sounds like a really good plan.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder, if I was born in a different place at a different time, would I be a completely different person that I am now?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Extroverts are so goddamn boring.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i want to kiss him sooooooo bad.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

...
them: How spicy do you want it?
me: Very spicy.
them: _Indian_ spicy?
me: Yeah ... suuuuuure ...
<dan dan daaaaaan>


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Life is beginning to feel much better


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate being this _nervous_ about a completely harmless social outing with the two people I feel most comfortable with. 
I never have enough fun socializing to make up for the anxiety.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Working in a pharmacy is awfully conflicting when I'm surrounded by glorious pills that could make a night better. Or worse. But at least it'd be an experience. So much at my fingertips. Yet so much trust.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> I can't dump my Netflix envelope in the corner mailbox for another hour because the crossing guard always rests her coffee mug in the way of the slot. I am a living, breathing Caspar Miquetoast comic strip.


About an hour and a half after this post I went to the corner only to find that the mailbox had been removed out of the blue after being there for at least 20+ years. Coincidence or conspiracy?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Two pecan Pies in the oven.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Bunny noses :heart


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

La la la....they said I was doing good....I don't really believe them but anyway I feel good....la la la la!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^That's the Irish way!

:high5


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think I don't like being around people because compared to almost anyone, I'm a really big loser.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I think I don't like being around people because compared to almost anyone, I'm a really big loser.


no ur not :squeeze


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

the cheat said:


> no ur not :squeeze


People are so friendly here. You are a kind sole, I bet the cheat appreciates it


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> About an hour and a half after this post I went to the corner only to find that the mailbox had been removed out of the blue after being there for at least 20+ years. Coincidence or conspiracy?


This post put a big smile on my face and i really needed it right now. Thanks  .For some reason it seems very larry david-esque. So whenver i see you on here i'm going to picture him.


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Getting sucked in. *looks for distraction immediately*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao...that was great. I was just lounging around my place when someone knocked at the door. I wasn't exactly dressed to answer the door...haha. Surprisingly they waited for me to answer the door anyway. It ended up being the new managers of the apartment complex going around introducing themselves.

Note to self: Wear pants even when alone and not expecting visitors.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

smell of incense makes me sleepy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

huh said:


> lmao...that was great. I was just lounging around my place when someone knocked at the door. I wasn't exactly dressed to answer the door...haha. Surprisingly they waited for me to answer the door anyway. It ended up being the new managers of the apartment complex going around introducing themselves.
> 
> Note to self: Wear pants even when alone and not expecting visitors.


So you were wearing a skirt at home then? :duck

It is liberating isn't it? :door :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> So you were wearing a skirt at home then? :duck
> 
> It is liberating isn't it? :door :b


Nah, I was lounging in my boxers while reading a book  Now there's a visual no one probably wanted...lol. I suppose if I really wanted them to stop bothering me I could've just answered the door like that.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

huh said:


> Nah, I was lounging in my boxers while reading a book  Now there's a visual no one probably wanted...lol. I suppose if I really wanted them to stop bothering me I could've just answered the door like that.


Hey, you're not alone. I actually makes me angry when I'm home and I have to wear pants. Honestly, why wear pants when you don't have to? Hence my desire for underwear pockets.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

huh said:


> Nah, I was lounging in my boxers while reading a book  Now there's a visual no one probably wanted...lol. I suppose if I really wanted them to stop bothering me I could've just answered the door like that.


:lol

Ahem, for the record I've never worn a skirt either... No really. I have worn a sarong though:
http://www.saudiaramcoworld.com/issue/200403/images/sarongs.3.jpg



becks said:


> Hey, you're not alone. I actually makes me angry when I'm home and I have to wear pants. Honestly, why wear pants when you don't have to? Hence my desire for underwear pockets.


underwear pockets! +1


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

ii found my purpose in life...a predatory organism created by mother nature to dominate and destroy inferior self loathing organisms...she tells me alot of them are talented and interesting characters but inferior to the long term survival of humanity due to their lack of domanice..will..appeal and sociability. DESTROY! and then terminate yourself.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

becks said:


> For some reason it seems very larry david-esque. So whenver i see you on here i'm going to picture him.


Funny you mention that, because when I got to the corner all I could do was this:


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i can do this. _maybe_.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't even form coherent sentences anymore, because I'm extremely not used to talking. My mouth has forgotten how to work properly. This isn't good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Want to aggravate your mother in the car? SING THIS VERY LOUDLY ON THE WAY HOME YES INDEED.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

what the **** am i doing to myself


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

i wonder how many cheeseburgers i could eat without throwing up if i were baked


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

So this is what losing your mind feels like...interesting.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

huh said:


> Nah, I was lounging in my boxers while reading a book  Now there's a visual no one probably wanted...lol. I suppose if I really wanted them to stop bothering me I could've just answered the door like that.


It could cause them to come back more often. :evil


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Right now, I'm the most recent poster in 11 of the 20 threads of the first page of the Just for fun section, I feel like I've had quite a night


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

the cheat said:


> So this is what losing your mind feels like...interesting.


Isn't it though?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel like a *****. :sus


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn I have weird dreams... Lizard visitors (kinda like the ones from the 80's tv-show lol), Greg House, my Brit friend + her bf, my mom, all in the same dream. haha


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I can't imagine what it feels like to be in love.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Golani. Tough being there, but it sure is worth it.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Is it already the end of November already?
My god, where has the year gone?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I can't imagine what it feels like to be in love.


me neither. I'd be too distrusting and skeptical to feel it I reckon.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It feels so good to venture outside of this tiny little online world. The more I do it the better I feel. Living online all the time is very unhealthy, I find.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so cold right now.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I can't imagine what it feels like to be in love.


Yeah, that thought seems so distant to me as well.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really don't like having to visit my family. I just don't have anything in common with them. What an awkward night.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

huh said:


> I really don't like having to visit my family. I just don't have anything in common with them. What an awkward night.


for a small fee and an airplane ticket, I am willing to go on your behalf. You'll need to be available on the phone so that I can answer their questions about you though...

Your family: So how is Huh doing?
Me: <rings Huh..> Hey they want to know how you are doing..
Huh: I'm .... ok.
Me: He is ... ok. <hangs up and sits awkwardly in silence with Huh's family..>


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

there's nothing like a stoned out, face-down nap on the couch after a good bike ride.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> So this is what losing your mind feels like...interesting.


:squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Barring a strange accident, I can expect to be alive for another 420,000 hours. That seems a little excessive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Exterminators coming tomorrow. Have fun guys. Don't wipe your armpits on my hand towels and we're totally cool. Totally and completely a-okay with one another.

Unfortunately based on a true story. I did not witness said story, but my bathroom hand towel generally doesn't smell like pit sweat. Now I have to replace it. Fair trade I guess, lol, a fixed toilet for a cheap hand towel.

Plumbers! At least exterminators just...well, exterminate. And then leave. I think. Tell ya what I'll just take my towels down for frig's sake.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Barring a strange accident, I can expect to be alive for another 420,000 hours. That seems a little excessive.


Always with the numbers and the cryptic cliffhangers!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> for a small fee and an airplane ticket, I am willing to go on your behalf. You'll need to be available on the phone so that I can answer their questions about you though...
> 
> Your family: So how is Huh doing?
> Me: <rings Huh..> Hey they want to know how you are doing..
> ...


Don't worry, for most conversations you can get by with just sitting there and occasionally nodding approval and saying "sounds interesting" every so often


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm I hope I don't get stomped on during black Friday.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My dad just made tortellini. Is it innappropriate if I ignore it and make myself a pot of Kraft Dinner?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Hmm I hope I don't get stomped on during black Friday.


You need a zorb:


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes! Excellent idea!

Leaving to steal some awesome deals soon!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Be careful! Black Friday is srs bsns.

------

I have a date! I hope it's as delicious as it looks.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> My dad just made tortellini. Is it innappropriate if I ignore it and make myself a pot of Kraft Dinner?


Just bring up Canadian Content Law and he'll understand. "Sorry dad, but the law stipulates that 25% of my meals must be of Canadian origin. Sooooo, yeah. KD time! Wheeeeee!"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wheeeeee!

I just opened my downloads folder and I can't look away. I have downloaded pictures of so many good looking men. Particularily Alan Rickman. Grraaaaarrrrr.

Edit: I wonder if Alan Rickman realizes he has girls a third of his age wanting to pounce him everywhere he goes. I'm sure he does. He must. He's too sexy to not know it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm gonna make Nigella's chocolate brownies today


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just woke up from a 13 hour sleep. No surprise there after what I went through lately; barely any sleep, working-out and shooting all day....Ah well.

At least I feel so much stronger than a while ago.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Life goes on, I'm gonna go with the flow.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

katie melua's voice destroys me, in the best possible way.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ospi said:


> katie melua's voice destroys me, in the best possible way.


Used to be my celeb crush ^^^^

In other news: ooft , not been here in a longtime.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey no way! I am actually up to 1.6 posts per day! Crazy.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Just went shopping, the stores are hectic.
I'm about to go back out there again, my anxiety is a little more edgy than normal, but I can handle it.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

My dad just tried to hug me, but I rejected his hug. I feel nothing for him, ke killed my love.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ I'm sorry to hear that. Here's a hug. :squeeze


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I will meet Gen Kelsang Thekchen tomorrow!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Christmas shopping + Black Friday = :afr


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i want something yummy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

99 problems and ants are still one, but I'm feelin' alright tonight! It's Friday. I can make the tax-free event tomorrow, just later on in the day. Cause, man, I gotta have a few drinks. Nice to drink and be happy and not just loathe everything. The buzz is brilliant.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I passed my roaaaaaaaaaaaad tessssssssssssssst.

That was totally insanely scary and incredibly SA inducing. But I did it! And I passed! Even though the examiner yelled at me for going to slow.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Congrats!! :clap


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I passed my roaaaaaaaaaaaad tessssssssssssssst.
> 
> That was totally insanely scary and incredibly SA inducing. But I did it! And I passed! Even though the examiner yelled at me for going to slow.


Congratulations! :yay :high5


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Ditto on the congrats!!


---

I think that's taking it a bit too far. Oh well! Blame it on the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I want those *******s TO MOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you respond to the interview question that asks to identify your weakness? The standard response "I am overly dedicated to my work to the point I sacrifice my personal life" must induce eye rolling in the interviewer. I suppose you could instead mention something that is completely irrelevant to the job like "I am unable to change my car oil".

Need something less concrete though. hmmmm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

alte said:


> How do you respond to the interview question that asks to identify your weakness? The standard response "I am overly dedicated to my work to the point I sacrifice my personal life" must induce eye rolling in the interviewer. I suppose you could instead mention something that is completely irrelevant to the job like "I am unable to change my car oil".
> 
> Need something less concrete though. hmmmm


I was JUST thinking about this the other day, because when I was interviewed in the past I didn't have a clue what to say. Somehow, "I have sh*t social skills" doesn't cut it.

Nowadays I would probably be ballsy enough to answer truthfully. "My weaknesses won't show here because you pay me to act like I have none. If you want to hire someone with weaknesses I am not the person you're looking for."


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I want to live here. http://www.simondale.net/house/


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Standing in line outside of bestbuy was fun ahha, made a couple friends and did push-up to keep warm LOL


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats Perfectionist. 

I crave his touch so much and it kills me to think that I may never feel it again. If I could even just bury my head into his sweater one more time. Close my eyes and smell his scent.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Better muted...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Car clean, house clean, me....time for a clean.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I want to live here. http://www.simondale.net/house/


That is so cozy. I want to live there, too.

My unrelated random thought of the day:

NAKED BINOCULAR GUY IS BACK. He was gone for months. I wonder who he watches?

Also, I wonder if he knows the other naked guy in his building. Naked balcony sheet-shaker guy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Car clean, house clean, me....time for a clean.


Can I help?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

pita said:


> That is so cozy. I want to live there, too.
> 
> My unrelated random thought of the day:
> 
> ...


Maybe they're related to naked ugly guy from Friends.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Snowlight! :yay


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't find the 'like' button.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Mmm warm bed, has crumbs in.

Back to crunchy sleep.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Now that I've stopped vomiting at least 100 times everyday, it's time to get some **** done!:yay


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I passed my roaaaaaaaaaaaad tessssssssssssssst.
> 
> That was totally insanely scary and incredibly SA inducing. But I did it! And I passed! Even though the examiner yelled at me for going to slow.


That's really great news  It is nerve racking isn't it?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My left eye keeps twitching...quite annoying.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I need 5 posts to get to 300, and I'm looking for ways to get to it before I log out.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Squid24 said:


> I need 5 post to get to 300, and I'm looking for ways to get to it before I log out.


If one of us was a ladeeeh ... If one of us was a ladeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh ...

Does that help things?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe I shouldn't have did that...but it's already done, oh well
Time for me to get over it and not dwell at all...:no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should really probably more than likely do something with that clip. I just don't know what. Ideas! Where are you? I need to focus on a category for starters.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm drunk. We just had a band meeting with the black/folk metal band I play bass in. I want to start playing gigs.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

If my mind's the weapon, my heart's the extra clip weather broken and torn im still ****ing here


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

For the first time in a very long time I feel some kind of non-hopelessness. Feels weird.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I wanna play some hockey but it's kinda hard to find a game of shinny in Florida.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Thinking of getting surgery but scared it might be painful if the anaesthesia happens not to work or it just might be too painful afterwards.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes it's nice to be home relaxing in the nude feeling carefree


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I discovered this interesting little site today where you can create music by drawing rectangles. 
http://www.glitchscape.com/
enjoy.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I think I need to get drunk to stop thinking so much, I'm going out tonight have fun and get distracted.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

AHAHAHAHA NO WAY!

My mom had some sort of party shindig at her work on Thursday and brought hom a big box after it. I didn't even pay attention to it but I glanced at it properly now and.....

IT IS FULL OF KETCHUP CHIPS!

My weekend just started ROCKIN.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> AHAHAHAHA NO WAY!
> 
> My mom had some sort of party shindig at her work on Thursday and brought hom a big box after it. I didn't even pay attention to it but I glanced at it properly now and.....
> 
> ...


Passing your drivers test...finding a big box full of bags of Ketchup chips...you need to go buy a lottery ticket right now!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The first time I see a dog masterbating...I want to throw up.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Why is it that every time I try to buy a present for someone, I end up buying fuzzy fluffy colourful socks? haha. I just think everyone needs a fun pair of socks. This time it was polka-dotted, lavender infused socks with grips on the bottom. But I don't think she'll appreciate them as much as I will. So I'm keeping them.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Smells like farts in here


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Check yo self before you wreck yo self-


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

nightrain said:


> I'm back? :fall


It's raining nightrain!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I just realized I've been on this site for 4 months now, but it only feels like last week I joined.
No matter, I dig all you guys here, I think you're all awesome


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ It does seem like you've been here longer.

It's my one year anniversary today, that seems about right I think.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How did I get such indented scars on my ankles? Those boots are lined. The entire inside. ENTIRE. Can I seriously only wear skinny jeans with them? Because I dislike those. I figure my boot cut jeans being all folded up inside are scraping against my ankles. Thicker socks? I don't know. Frig.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

im drunk now and listening to music woooooooooooooo


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sophiek said:


> im drunk now and listening to music woooooooooooooo


xD

Best.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm thinking of dying my hair but I'm scared. Girls: is it easy to just die you hair once? Or is it something you need to keep doing once you start?

In other news, I have the hugest hard on for Alan Rickman right now.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> ^ I'm sorry to hear that. Here's a hug. :squeeze


thanks darling!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> In other news, I have the hugest hard on for Alan Rickman right now.


:lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Can you die from eating too much ramen?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> xD
> 
> Best.


hey darling yeah I think I need to stop before I pass out. how you doing??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm up for another shot!! =D

Pm'ed you.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm up for another shot!! =D
> 
> Pm'ed you.


woooooo darling drink till you pass out c'mon!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I did something to my back and something scary happened...I hope this will pass quickly.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What I constantly must contend with.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I've heard it all. I've seen it all before.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

All the crazy **** i did tonight those will be the best memories...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Starting to notice visible chest hair growth, hope it comes in nice and tame, I don't want to be a wooly mammoth.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Starting to notice visible chest hair growth, hope it comes in nice and tame, I don't want to be a wooly mammoth.





> BetaBoy90
> 
> Status: Neglecting Instincts
> Join Date: Jan 2010
> ...


That's not necessarily a good thing for a young woman!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Can you die from eating too much ramen?


There was a student here in Ireland of whose main dietary constituent was store brand noodles.

He ended up getting scurvy, real life yarr matey scurvy.

True story.

Oh I was driving around in the ice and snow today doing the usual tour of the beaches, and I nearly lost it at the top of a really steep hill. There were people in the van at the top who were watching and cheering.

Gotta love it.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I want snow..everywhere else seems to have some..I have none..No fair!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How do you think I feel? It's freakin' Canada and this whole month we got rain and wind like it was spring again. A few flurries but nothing heavy enough to stay on the ground or not get washed away by the rain. We're going to have such a late winter.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Snows overrated, looks pretty tho  More of a sun***** tbh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Hahaaaa, Ricky Whittle :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I will (not) fail tomorrow's exam.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I have the urge to punch something, especially somebody's face.
Words aren't working, there's just more yelling and complications.
Action is the only thing they pay attention to.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm in such a good mood.  
Dom Joly 'That means 1, 2 sauce' 
Ant & Dec :lol


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

i want to change my ****in number!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

squares aesthetically please me._ please _me_. _


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

drinking and having lunch over with my dad's girlfriend and mom (damn she can cook) jealous


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Honey8701 said:


> i want to change my ****in number!


Damnit, sorry. You shouldn't have given it to me. I'm kinda stalkerish like that


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello again


----------



## bfriend21 (Nov 26, 2010)

only if it was 2 inches longer and didn't curve to the left....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

must...pee....now! :shock


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Our puppy is so heartbreakingly cute. She lays right in my lap just like a little baby and nibbles my fingers. :heart I wish she could stay this way forever.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello and goodbye again SAS


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ospi said:


> What I constantly must contend with.


Ohhhhh my gosh. Send her over here if you need a break 
-------

I can't wait to go snuggle all the kitties tomorrow. When the kittens fall asleep in my arms, it just melts my heart.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Our puppy is so heartbreakingly cute. She lays right in my lap just like a little baby and nibbles my fingers. :heart I wish she could stay this way forever.


What kind of dog? You should post a picture of her in the pet thread :]


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

You know a band is good when you can't understand a single word they're saying, but fall in love with their music anyway. Can anyone teach me Icelandic lol?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> You know a band is good when you can't understand a single word they're saying, but fall in love with their music anyway?


yea lol
Even some singers who speak english, make their lyrics very unclear
Radiohead tends to do this...I have to look up their lyrics


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Its cold in here..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know how much longer I can stay awake. I just got home from a four-day trip to see my stepfamily.


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

You make me smile


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

50% asleep....I still need to take my Paxil!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Hello again


 Thought you must've fallen in or something.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wish I went to the movies tonight


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

to eat ice cream or to not eat ice cream, that is the question.. whether tis nobler to savor the saccharine melody of sumptuous dairy or to take arms against the a sea of "diet", and by diet, I mean not eating the ice cream. To eat, to sleep, to eat no more. And by eating, we say an end to stomachache, that is, hunger, craving. Not hunger, but craving that is heir to flesh. tis a consummation devoutly to be wished, to eat, perchance to... okay I'll just go have some right now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> What kind of dog? You should post a picture of her in the pet thread :]


Australian shepherd. I'll take a pic if she can stay still for more than half a second.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

It's midnight..why did I just drink that redbull.....it's giving me wings.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

There's no obstacle big enough for a woman who wants to succeed.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

My sleep pattern is getting back into complete ****edupness again. Help.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quick take a screenshot, SCHREENSHOT that rarity! Somebody wants to be my friend on Facebook. Probably curious to see if my loser status has changed since school. It hasn't, but I look like a f****** princess in my profile pic. 

Psssst...Photoshop: I Can Do It Too.

Hmm. Should I accept?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I woke up feeling like I had another 12 hours of sleep left in me yet, shivering, and generally hating my circumstances. You are all invited to my Pity Party.

There will be NO tolerance of:

*Positive thinking *i.e., "Things can only go uphill from here." Don't you know anything about Mondays? They suck by default.

*Denial* i.e., "I'm not THAT tired, really." Bull. "Your current state will not affect your ability to function later on in the day." Incorrect.

*Future planning* i.e. "Drink lots of caffeinated beverages."

I want to see your best FML expression and hear your favourite sob stories. Violins are welcomed. NO smiling. I'll supply the tissues.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ What about statements of grim determination. Like ,"Look Illusion, it'll be a ****ty day today, but you'll get through this, you always do.."? < Illusion goes to unlock her gun safe> </me runs>


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ants. Ants in my bathtub of all places.

I, for one, am offended.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

-5°C here...and the heating isn't working..fml


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mind_games said:


> ^ What about statements of grim determination. Like ,"Look Illusion, it'll be a ****ty day today, but you'll get through this, you always do.."? < Illusion goes to unlock her gun safe> </me runs>


Grim determination is also banned. Thank you for bringing this to my attention.

Now, what was my combination for that gun safe?

RoyOfLight's got the right idea.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I love when people tell me the obvious, I know I'm crazy.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

confidence... confidence... confidence


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I would have been able to fake it reasonably well as a functional human being had I been born a century earlier.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Gotta love developing a random sore stomach and then puking for 5 minutes, only to feel fine afterwards. Wait, I don't gotta love that at all. Gross.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I'm not sad anymore, I'm just tired of this place.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Gotta love developing a random sore stomach and then puking for 5 minutes, only to feel fine afterwards. Wait, I don't gotta love that at all. Gross.


Maybe you shouln't be drinking all that diet coke. :wife :lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

okay okay okay - shower - get - dressed - grab camera - walk to shops - starting now......

...starting now.....now......okay really this time I will....now......


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> Maybe you shouln't be drinking all that diet coke. :wife :lol


You're probably right. Might be time to switch back to Coke Zero. 

Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day, today...for me to sleep through.
See you all later tonight...:|


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

My sister likes to count. 
We'll be here for hours before the game starts. :lol
______

I'm so happy.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i had only now discovered that Bruno Schleinstein is dead though he died already in august.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i wonder what tomorrow will bring for me


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Another day in this alternate reality.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> How do you think I feel? It's freakin' Canada and this whole month we got rain and wind like it was spring again. A few flurries but nothing heavy enough to stay on the ground or not get washed away by the rain. We're going to have such a late winter.


at least it's not cold in there?

here's minus 20 degrees celcius. and it kiiiiiiilllss


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My cousin's son died this morning from heart failure....:'(


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I'm so sorry...
_____________________________

I hate, *hate*, writing applications.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a new avatar :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nnnnnrg. I yanked out half my right eyebrow yesterday in a frantic trich sesh. It's noticeable. It's noticeable from really far away.

Nnnnnrg.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hunger, surely I should go forth & eat...surely


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

lalalalla


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ahha, Stacey Solomon :clap


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I get a sudden sense of the old déjà vu... I'm back at school, we're on the football pitch, they're picking teams... I'm trying to look fit, enthusiastic and as if I'm raring to go... no one's picking me though and I know it will end in humiliation again - I'll be the very last one to be chosen... only this time it's not "the guys" choosing football teams, it's "the girls" choosing people they want to meet on a dating site....


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

College ain't open til wednesday cuz of the snow, wtf ? I ain't sittin on my *** all week.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

on a break. anxiety spike! once again i've under-estimated how long it'll take to finish my CV.. :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run before it rains...I am tellin' ya. It is 50F/10c out.....quite warm for late November.....and it's 6:30pm in the dark!!!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Post first, edit later.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Erg. Why do I have The Little Mermaid songs stuck in my head? Stupid girly childhood.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lazy calm said:


> at least it's not cold in there?
> 
> here's minus 20 degrees celcius. and it kiiiiiiilllss


Well it sure isn't warm, but our temps are massively out of whack. Minus 20 eeek not looking forward to THAT. I use this time of year as an excuse to drink lots of hot chocolate though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Erg. Why do I have The Little Mermaid songs stuck in my head? Stupid girly childhood.


I liked to play with toy cars on plastic road maps. This could explain a lot, though Disney stuff found its way to me eventually.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

going to the movies....maybe i'll watch HP!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Erg. Why do I have The Little Mermaid songs stuck in my head? Stupid girly childhood.


Because they are AWESOME? Simply embrace the genius of Alan Menken and Howard Ashman... lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

So hungry, porridge it is


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm depressed and have a really bad headache :blank


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I've reached a new scandalous low. Pathétique!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd slowly torture a gnome to death just to get my license back. Maybe even an elf.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This totally makes me want to get another shih-poo, my dog would have someone to play with then.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Is there truly a punishment for doing "that"?
Who the hell knows what happens then.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Deathinmusic said:


> Because they are AWESOME? Simply embrace the genius of Alan Menken and Howard Ashman... lol


But she's like...the dumbest heroine ever. You have no voice? WRITE WHO YOU ARE ON A PIECE OF PAPER AND GIVE IT TO THAT PRINCE GUY. PROBLEM SOLVED. Ergh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^lol

-----------------
That was weird. And I am still as anxious as before. Well kinda. I don't know how it resolved itself. Were there harsh words spoken? Who knows. Din' here nuthin mistuh.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Just can't decide.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess Mondays are the nights to be here...we set a new record for users online at once an hour ago. Congrats everyone, if I had smiley-face scratch-n-sniff stickers, you'd each be getting one.


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

Exxon sells milkshakes now. My life is complete.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I like them, but they're a little oily.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sophiek said:


> going to the movies....maybe i'll watch HP!


I went by myself last Sunday. You should enjoy that film. I found it good, though it's a 6 month wait for the next :no


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

It's shocking once your self esteem picks back up a bit and you're in a better space and you just shake your head at the negative things you felt, went through, and emotional instability you experienced, disbelieving it was even you. Life can change when you least expect it. I'm looking forward to the future.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ wow, that's great news. when you were here before, you were pretty down. glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Animalistic behavior only deteriorates what they can achieve as a human being.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally, London's turn for some snow!:clap


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> It's shocking once your self esteem picks back up a bit and you're in a better mental and emotional space, you look back at how you let things drag you down and accepted and just shake your head, disbelieving it was even you. Life can change dramatically when you least expect it. It feels good to feel good.


This is awesome!!! Hope you can go do things which you were being held back from before.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:boogie My psychology lesson has been cancelled!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

E93 said:


> :boogie My psychology lesson has been cancelled!


Ditto, closed because of the snow. What level you studying ?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

seanybhoy said:


> Ditto, closed because of the snow. What level you studying ?


I'm doing a levels, so A2 

No snow for me though


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

E93 said:


> I'm doing a levels, so A2
> 
> No snow for me though


Im guessin thats the equivalant of Highers. Thats what im doing too


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

I need moar allowance, yodelay-hee-hoo!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ohh my god. 
Its 1st December tomorrow. 

I just had a conversation with my dad about 'turning on' the dishwasher. :wink :lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's raining like crazy here. The fact that there's a tornado warning doesn't help. I'm seriously starting to fear for my life. :hide


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Get out!


----------



## WeirdFishes (Sep 11, 2010)

Beer is awesome.

That is all.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

5 more days to be out of this hell


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I just ate a whole bunch of roastbeef.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

My dad is going through internet radio stations in the other room, and he got to a brutal death metal station and all I heard was "Jesus Christ!" :lol 

Okay now he isn't changing the station. This is getting uncomfortable. :lol


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

confused broken open smoked


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

silence is killing me. literally


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

hoo carezz


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish I had more friends on here.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I just ate a whole bunch of roastbeef.


I wish I was you right now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that was a rather awkward hair appointment. I wish I didn't like foils! They take too long, and you have to tell the hairdresser your life story. My back might have un-tensed for several orgasmic seconds in that chair. I'm certain most people don't grip the armrests while someone cuts their hair. You not, yanno, gonnadie! But I have this thing where I scream to myself YOU SHOULD PROBABLY SAY SOMETHING OH MY GOD WHY AREN'T YOU TALKING YET. It's awkward if you don't talk!

AWKWARD.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I am thankful for curry noodles.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

New record


Most users ever online was 756, Yesterday at 10:58 PM.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

aardjghfjdf keep putting it off.


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

not really a thought just words

chunda
hippo crate
broken head
sink pleb
thinktap


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

No school today! YAY FOR SNOW!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw flurries :lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My wisdom teeth are coming in and I can't eat anything..it hurts.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Well that was a rather awkward hair appointment. I wish I didn't like foils! They take too long, and you have to tell the hairdresser your life story. My back might have un-tensed for several orgasmic seconds in that chair. I'm certain most people don't grip the armrests while someone cuts their hair. You not, yanno, gonnadie! But I have this thing where I scream to myself YOU SHOULD PROBABLY SAY SOMETHING OH MY GOD WHY AREN'T YOU TALKING YET. It's awkward if you don't talk!
> 
> AWKWARD.


The worst feeling in the world. I know it well.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> This video contains content from Wind Up and EMI, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.


How rude!


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

No. No. NO.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Public transport stopped once again because of the snow, no class today  sheesh ! Two words: Snow Plough ???? ffs


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

While snow is beautiful, I hate walking in it.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

My hairdryer just died.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another day without any breast cancer lumps, it's going to be a good day!


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I think my anti-depressants are kicking in.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Why does grape flavored gatorade have to taste like children's Robitussin?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's always shocking when a person is genuinely nice to you.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

FateFilter said:


> I think my anti-depressants are kicking in.


That's great to hear! :yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need an easy friend. (I do).


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

C'mon and get a grip you big monkey!

Nerves schmerves.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

3rd consecutive day of the water fast


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Woo, 500th post. :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a really strong person in a lot of ways.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I need a quick cure for boredom and loneliness, but I don't have any alcohol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Cold cold cold my car is icy..I'm icy..everything is icy. Burrrrrr


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Just about ready.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Who the heck has moved in above me and WTF are they doing to their floors? Every GD day?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I want to take the time to love your body, rub your body, kiss and hug your body.

Love that song


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to lay down for a few....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I need an easy friend. (I do).


You do, with an ear to lend. :yes

So tireddddddddddddd.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You can't go wrong with a 12 pack of ramen noodles for $2.15.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

This is a random question, but...

(Sounds awful considering how much time I spend using a forum) but what does "OP" stand for? I know what it is...the person who created a thread...but where did they get the letters "O" "P" ?????

NM- Googled it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that wild boar was good.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Boom! I'm starting to slowly snap out of my depression, and i've learnt that all the **** i've been dealt with, i take it as a learning experience and bring it with me for future reference. I'm still not fully there, but i'm on the right track.

Starting to focus on myself so much more than ever - finding out what makes me happy, and only me can make me happy. Life seems much more sweeter and simpler that way. Ahhh, you gotta love 'Eureka" moments!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

The budget deficit of the US is close to 15 trillion dollars. If they had decided to give me 1 million dollars it would have been something like .000006% of that debt. I doubt anyone would notice it missing.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

If I could see you the way you see yourself, I wouldn't recognize you.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

My mind is blank, I can't seem to focus on even simple things.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

****ed up my sleeping pattern, meh cllge shut all week wi the snow, this weeks a lost cause and my nite out on saturdays been cancelled. Wake me up when its Monday thankyou please x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hang in there, SeanyBhoy.....it will get better. Good to see you around!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

ummmmm docile and desperate e *****s...really gets me in the mood for love and friendship.

oh yeah come to papa!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> The worst feeling in the world. I know it well.


I didn't know you liked red streaks in your hair. :b

That was the first time I was paired with a flamboyant gay man. So, cue more awkwardness. I think he was prettier than me, but I can't be certain. However if I could rewind time I may have asked what toothpaste he uses.

I'm so sh*t at conversation though, since I'm with a different person every time. This just made it worse. Like, when he asked me if I had a boyfriend was I supposed to ask him if he had one? xD

I don't have any RL gay friends!! It shows.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Its snowing, i can see it in the streetlights.. it looks so pretty.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

why does Shakespeare have to be such a literary genius...i ****ing hate in-class essays.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

ahaha :lol I really need to learn how to dance while drinking. I think I have about three moves. Whatevs.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> ahaha :lol I really need to learn how to dance while drinking. I think I have about three moves. Whatevs.


I'm drinking and I still have zero moves. You should feel lucky. :b


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I live! I _live_, mutha...r! and I'm enjoying it! makes me a bit sad to think that existence will most likely be back to being absurdly painful tomorrow, though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Slow day at work so I designed this for Gran Turismo 5. Will be nice to have a little cockpit to play in for the realism!!

Yes I am a nerd, *flexes*


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Slow day at work so I designed this for Gran Turismo 5. Will be nice to have a little cockpit to play in for the realism!!
> 
> Yes I am a nerd, *flexes*


Wow that is sick man. It would be nice to really play GT5 in something like that


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Damn! I wish I had been here earlier today before the prostitution thread got banned. I would have HARSH brought out some academic articles and stats heyyyoooooo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2:33am - do I know where my bed is?
Thank goodness I took a nap this evening. :lol


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Today shall be my 7th "Unauthorised absence" aka truanting (for non-SA reasons) this year..3 months in. Eurgh, such a bad start to my final year of college! Although, it may also be a sign that I'm getting lazy at "writing notes"...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Slow day at work so I designed this for Gran Turismo 5. Will be nice to have a little cockpit to play in for the realism!!
> 
> Yes I am a nerd, *flexes*


Where's the cup holder?


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I wish I could go back to sleep now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey I looked at her fb pic album and didn't feel bad for once. Yay me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fraped  not cool lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Had so many tabs open it felt like I had lot's of interesting things to read but as I looked at each tab I realised there wasn't anything worthwhile.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My first instinct when someone tells me what to do is to do the exact opposite. I'm so prideful that I'll do things that harm myself just to prove people wrong.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

That guy from vampire diaries is f******* hot..can beleive my cousin ran into him at whole foods...not fair!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

New computer is up and running


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's painfully cold outside and I can't get warm. So I'm drinking rum and it's working  Mmm, I've gotta start drinking A LOT more.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

4th consecutive day water fast


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't think of any random thoughts...so I'm reading those of everyone else



tutliputli said:


> It's painfully cold outside and I can't get warm. So I'm drinking rum and it's working  Mmm, I've gotta start drinking A LOT more.


Priceless! It does work though


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't think of any random thoughts...so I'm reading those of everyone else
> 
> Priceless! It does work though


It really does! And it's better than heating, blankets, radiators, hot water bottles, cuddling up to a fluffsome wabbit... actually I'm not so sure about that last one.

Any excuse though


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I give the f*** up.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah, what are the chances that someone you meet online goes to the same school as you..I think I will be having an awkward day at school tomorrow :sus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Tonight seems a good opportunity to hone my skills in not giving a ****.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

We didn't get the world cup  Funny thing is we would put on a better show than anyone else, as the Olympics proved.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> We didn't get the world cup  Funny thing is we would put on a better show than anyone else, as the Olympics proved.


Maybe that's why! You set the bar to high for anyone else.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I ran out of lemsip so I made my own extemporaneous version

1000mg Paracetamol
45mg Dihydrocodeine SR
Quarter lemon juice
Honey
Brown sugar to taste
Phenylephedrine 15mg

Down into my belly:yes

I look like sheit, but I feel oh so good.

Xmas do on saturday night, this time last year I probably would have welcomed the excuse of being sick but I'm actually lookin' forward to it!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> We didn't get the world cup  Funny thing is we would put on a better show than anyone else, as the Olympics proved.











In Russia, football play you!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Dom's gone but Jenny stayed?! :cry
Are you ****ing kidding me? :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Slow day at work so I designed this for Gran Turismo 5. Will be nice to have a little cockpit to play in for the realism!!
> 
> Yes I am a nerd, *flexes*


Mount it on springs for added realism. As you get into the game you can actually feel yourself cornering.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Punchbags frozen solid ! Wtf ? No bag work for me tonight then eh


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

so this is christmas
and what have you done


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sat on my arse


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Method to catch a polar bear:


Chop a hole in the ice
Place a pea next to the hole
When the Polar bear comes up to take a pea, kick him in the ice hole


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

How is it already 11pm? I'm sure SAS has it's own timezone in which an hour is really only 30 minutes.. :sus

/sneaks off to SASAS


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Mount it on springs for added realism. As you get into the game you can actually feel yourself cornering.


lol well it's a no go for now since my housemate is being an *** and saying she does not want it in her lounge room, pff, I even said i would take it out whenever I am not using it.

Funny thing is, my current improvised setup is far messier and inconvenient for everyone but she has not said a thing about that yet.

I will probably just make it anyway and give her the forks as I have fun in the lounge room lol.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Careful, an hour is really 25 minutes there :um


Lol, well you better fix it then! You made it! :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

blork!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Trent Reznor makes some of the most beautiful music ever... I could cry listening to some of his quiet piano songs.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

This is wrong.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sweet Jesus, how do girls do that. They make dancing look so easy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need to shave and get a haircut asap.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ Meh....another week won't kill ya.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> ^^ Meh....another week won't kill ya.


haha, unfortunately my current mindset is, "another year won't kill ya" xD


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> ^^ Meh....another week won't kill ya.


working on my 9th consecutive week on that line of thought


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

^^ :lol


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

The only way out is through.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot about the time clock.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I think it's only the second time I haven't been there to help my mom set up the christmas tree. I used to dislike having to drag all that stuff up from the basement and spend the afternoon climbing up and down a stepladder, but I find myself missing it a lot more when I can't go as an adult.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

One of the core problems of my thinking: "nobody gives a s*** about me so why should I give a s*** about anybody?"


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

Another day coming closer to its end and i haven't done a bloody thing all day. I'll waste away into nothing before this is through.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Monk, where are you oh Monk?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

oh teh loneliness...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Same here. It's just unbearable lately .


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ya...

EDIT: at least i'm not alone.. ironic lol


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm, I think I should start thinking about selling my instruments, most of them anyway. I don't really play or write music anymore. It's ****ing sad but it's true. Where is my passion? It's gone.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My crossstitching patterns came in the mail today!

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

And I got my drivers liscence in the mail too. My dad looked at my weight on it and went OH MY GOD YOU'RE HUGE. I am noticeably less excited about this package.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I hear you walking outside my door.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> Hmm, I think I should start thinking about selling my instruments, most of them anyway. I don't really play or write music anymore. It's ****ing sad but it's true. Where is my passion? It's gone.


That is crazy talk. :no

Are you still playing with those guys in that video? That was awesome - I want to hear more!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know where that spike came from.. unsettling.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> And I got my drivers liscence in the mail too. My dad looked at my weight on it and went OH MY GOD YOU'RE HUGE. I am noticeably less excited about this package.


hahaha. Don't you love dads?!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> That is crazy talk. :no
> 
> Are you still playing with those guys in that video? That was awesome - I want to hear more!


It does sound pretty crazy to me but the fact of the matter is I just don't do it anymore. A year ago, a couple of years ago I was writing and playing all the time. Something happened this year that changed it. I'm starting to wonder if I ever get the spark back.

I haven't played with those guys since we recorded those two songs, only one of which I actually completed. I couldn't find the motivation to finish the other one.

Thanks for the nice comment though.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

**** you college. :sus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If i ever met myself i'd run in the other direction.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Happiness is...a warm pizza. 

Sadness is...an over-full stomach.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

These past few days I've had a bizarre pickle craving. I've been eating plain pickles... disgusting. 

Maybe I have some kind of deficiency. Or maybe I'm pregnant. Oh, who could be the lucky daddy? Looks like I'll need to enlist the help of Maury Povich.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> My crossstitching patterns came in the mail today!
> 
> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


I just noticed how incredibly, incredibly dorky this is.

Are you know what? I don't care!

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

maybe I'll just eat a few pieces (of chocolate) to feel better... forget eating, I want to imbibe chocolate!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Day off. :boogie
Now its time to sleep and see if i can shake this headache.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

For the first time today I'm able to stand up without being doubled over. This is pretty great. It's not that I didn't enjoy writhing in pain for 8 hrs straight but, ya know.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Mister, I really like your daughter. I'd like to eat her like ice cream, maybe dip her in chocolate.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Need a haircut n a sunbed, jst cant be assed this week.

On the brightside tho... It's the weekend !!!!! Dirty bit ! x


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Linkin Park concert was surprisingly decent. They aren't as bad live as I thought they would be.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Happy *****day! To me!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Oatmeal Craisin Cookies warm from the oven!!!!! mmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! :boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Estelle said:


> Happy *****day! To me!


Happy birthday.  Now that you're 18, all the men here can finally flirt with you, guilt-free. :b Have a great day!

So cold...so bored...blah.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Estelle, hope you have a great day. Oh, you can also join the 18+ group

and


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> And I got my drivers liscence in the mail too. My dad looked at my weight on it and went OH MY GOD YOU'RE HUGE. I am noticeably less excited about this package.


Stephanie Tanner: How rude!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Happy *****day! To me!


Hope you have a good one.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Happiness is...a warm pizza.
> 
> Sadness is...an over-full stomach.


Awe. 

Okay, the sun is out, it's really windy, it's 1:47pm, I have a cough, and I just told someone to get their head out of the clouds. Did I pass? Is that random enough?

Oh oh and 2000 posts!!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> 149.5 lbs scale weight today :spit I don't think I've ever been this light


How tall are you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Interstate 76 was such a great computer game, I'm glad I still have the second disc because I can listen to all the great funk jams on it, "Oh yeah, get on down baby" lol


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Where are all the Alanis Morissettes of music? Damn that woman's got skillz.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

At age 4, success is not peeing your pants

At age 12, success is having friends

At age 17, success is having a driver's licence

At age 20, success is having sex

At age 35, success is having money

At age 60, success is having sex

At age 70, success is having a driver's licence

At age 75, success is having friends

At age 80, success is not peeing your pants


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ospi said:


> At age 4, success is not peeing your pants
> 
> At age 12, success is having friends
> 
> ...


I don't know where you got that but it seems fairly accurate, lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheeky said:


> Where are all the Alanis Morissettes of music? Damn that woman's got skillz.


Except having 10000 spoons when all you need is a knife is not at all ironic, it's just unfortunate. :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Interstate 76 was such a great computer game, I'm glad I still have the second disc because I can listen to all the great funk jams on it, "Oh yeah, get on down baby" lol


Haha, awesome.

I just ripped out my limited edition of Borat with the bonus lime-green mankini, I might try it on.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

And what you dont understand is i'll catch a grenade for you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

customized it for my life..


Ospi said:


> At age 4, success is not peeing your pants
> 
> At age 12, success is having friends
> 
> ...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Me and my housemate ordered some chinese on-line, and under 'additional comments' i instructed the deliveryman to moonwalk to the door, knock 3 times (only) and yodel ! When he got to the door he yodel-ed for me, he's the best delivery man ever!!  :boogie


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Always cheers me up:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just sneezed and burped at nearly the same time...that was weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to run to burn off the McDonald's :lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

The last thing I need is to see Snooki cracking nuts on a commercial now. Die, Jersey Shore. I've never and will never see it, but anything that produced Snooki with her ridiculous pouf and orange skin should be illegal.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> The last thing I need is to see Snooki cracking nuts on a commercial now. Die, Jersey Shore. I've never and will never see it, but anything that produced Snooki with her ridiculous pouf and orange skin should be illegal.


haha, I saw that commercial too. Kind of made me lose some respect for the pistachio industry.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hello22 said:


> always cheers me up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wat


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I find Albert from Hitch very sexy. His hip shakin is makin me swoon.

Maybe I do have an unusual taste in men. People have been telling me for years.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

layitontheline said:


> The last thing I need is to see Snooki cracking nuts on a commercial now. Die, Jersey Shore. I've never and will never see it, but anything that produced Snooki with her ridiculous pouf and orange skin should be illegal.





au Lait said:


> haha, I saw that commercial too. Kind of made me lose some respect for the pistachio industry.


....as a Bengals fan, I am also appalled at the *Chad JOHNSON* commercial. He has been NO GOOD to the team this year, ever since TO joined. What a mistake!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> At age 4, success is not peeing your pants
> 
> At age 12, success is having friends
> 
> ...


Right where I need to be.....the only thing missing is the 20 year old goal :doh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheeky said:


> Where are all the Alanis Morissettes of music? Damn that woman's got skillz.


All half-Hungarians, male and female? Yep, we got it! :wink :wink


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I hate how spam in my email box gives me the false hope that someone has written to me.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought some Grappa at trader joes because the bottle was so pretty and I want to use it as a flower vase. Worst tasting thing I ever drank. There would be no alcoholics if all alcohol tasted like this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4:07.....do I know where my brain is?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I do not yield to your requests. I am me. I have hairy armpits and a soon to be hairy chest as well as a beard, I like metal, I can be cold and detached when the situation warrants. Don't think I need your judgements for one minute.

I've been here before, and I won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

travelling tomorrow...finally!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sophiek said:


> travelling tomorrow...finally!


Where?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's Saturday, English Football!

Also, I need to get a hat & coat like my avatar at some point



LALoner said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I love that painting


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Two left gloves and a swollen chin.

I'ma gonna pull tonight!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

snow! :yay


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol you're a dick. :lol


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got home to find all the windows forced open and everything taken!

What kind of sicko would do that to my advent calendar??!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw a three legged dog skidding across the ice today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RayOfLight123 said:


> Just got home to find all the windows forced open and everything taken!
> 
> What kind of sicko would do that to my advent calendar??!


GASP! If I had not read that last sentence.....I was about to give my condolences for your being robbed....

.....and then I saw your advent calendar comment - CLASSIC! Stealing the chocolate is REALLY a violation. :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Messy one tonight


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Crap...I did it again.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

RayOfLight123 said:


> Just got home to find all the windows forced open and everything taken!
> 
> What kind of sicko would do that to my advent calendar??!


:lol


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I just signed up for the unlimited sexting plan with sprint. No more overages for me!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

All I want is to find someone who thinks my love is worth a damn.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

The SAT wasn't as bad as I thought, it was a normal test
I'm not sure how I did because of math, I might take it again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I am getting a lot more accomplished today than I originally thought,


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

"Holy ****balls Mom!" 

:lol


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Today is the happiest day of my life, my independent life starts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have already started shopping for my mom's Christmas birthday presents.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WARNING: Old lady post ahead! Do not read if you ever want to think of me as a mysterious sexy young thing ever again. Since I know you all do.

My crossstitch framing is done! I just got it up on the living room wall. The lighting is really bright so it's hard to see and isn't clear. I should have turned some of the lights off. But trust me: it's fabulous. The frame is so awesome. This took me about six months to do, it's the smallest I've done. It's the first piece I've kept instead of giving away as a gift so I'm really happy about it! Wheeeeeee.

And it you don't like it well HATERZ GONNA HATE.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^Oh my...

How much?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

As Paul Harvey says: 

Good Day!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wonder what that would be like.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just wondering, are the mods notified, or otherwise have the ability to know when someone edits a post?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I feel good. For once. I don't even have a reason. I guess I don't need one.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh gosh. This is so tempting. But I'll regret it after. Be smart for the future or be happy in the moment and suffer the pain after.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shadowmask said:


> Just wondering, are the mods notified, or otherwise have the ability to know when someone edits a post?


Not unless the post is reported and then going to the actual post does not match what was reported.

There is no other way to know a post has been edited.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> All I want is to find someone who thinks my love is worth a damn.


I would give a damn.

I'm running to the airport right now


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> WARNING: Old lady post ahead! Do not read if you ever want to think of me as a mysterious sexy young thing ever again. Since I know you all do.
> 
> My crossstitch framing is done! I just got it up on the living room wall. The lighting is really bright so it's hard to see and isn't clear. I should have turned some of the lights off. But trust me: it's fabulous. The frame is so awesome. This took me about six months to do, it's the smallest I've done. It's the first piece I've kept instead of giving away as a gift so I'm really happy about it! Wheeeeeee.
> 
> And it you don't like it well HATERZ GONNA HATE.


Fairies! So cute. Crossstiches are mad classy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Thanks! It's good to know a guy could think it's cute, because I feel kindof bad for my dad. I'm slowly turning his living room into girly embroidery central.

How do you make gifs?! I must make a gif of a section of this dance. I think it will be obvious which part would be hilariously wonderful on repeat. I want to see Hugh Grant's sideways boogey over and over and over again.

Seriously. How do you make gifs?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a time for the prescription website and phone system to be down for maintenance - I need a refill :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

shadowmask said:


> Just wondering, are the mods notified, or otherwise have the ability to know when someone edits a post?


No


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Breakfast from my sister. 
Ain't she kind?! :nw


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It feels more like I'm babysitting the new people at work rather than training them.

Also, I am so over customers rushing up to me all in a panic asking where the register is when it's like two feet away from where I'm standing....YOUR EYEBALLS PEOPLE, USE THEM.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well it appears my housemates have been lying behind my back to others about how I have been weird since they asked me to move out. Erm, they never asked me to move out lol.

Looks like I will be having a nice confronting discussion tomorrow.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, that's somewhat ironic. I put in a support ticket on a site about some software they make that isn't working correctly. Now every hour for the past 8 hours I've been receiving an email that they have created a case # for my support request, and each time it's a new case #...lol. Something tells me I'm probably not going to see a resolution for my problem.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to check my email more often. 

Christmas is scary.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:roll Parents overreact way too much. The 17-year-old has leukemia. He's restrained. He does not pose a threat to your precious son. Get over yourself.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Well it appears my housemates have been lying behind my back to others about how I have been weird since they asked me to move out. Erm, they never asked me to move out lol.
> 
> Looks like I will be having a nice confronting discussion tomorrow.


OMG, WTF? So not cool! Good luck with that confrontation :|


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Freeezing. Need a warm vacation!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

The fat ***** who works at 'that' shop can go **** herself. *****!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Danny Dyers' chocolate homunculus.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Having already lost my mind I'm not sure what this is...Perhaps losing my mind was actually my sanity & trying to find it again is becoming my insanity


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

tomorrow's independence day which means no work.

and i should start my illustration work :con


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm just about done in this reality.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't understand how people change their sexual orientation as often as one changes clothes. I'm a bit skeptical about how many apparently lesbian or bi girls are genuinely so, especially when a week ago they were something else. I think two girls kissing can be hot and experimentation can be fun, but I don't consider myself bi. Oh well, no harm is being done, just curious is all. Let's all make love :yay


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

With the snow coming down, it looks so nice outside


----------



## AnotherWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

Starting plans on a lotto-fixing machine. I've heard money buys health, happiness and sanity.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

My fireplace is making this really annoying whistling sound, but it's too cold so I have to just tolerate it somehow.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Well it appears my housemates have been lying behind my back to others about how I have been weird since they asked me to move out. Erm, they never asked me to move out lol.
> 
> Looks like I will be having a nice confronting discussion tomorrow.


Uh oh. Sounds like trouble brewing. Good luck with the upcoming awkward conversation.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Danny Dyers' chocolate homunculus.


Who wants that on a baseball cap?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should go to be dearly tonight. I'll feel better tomorrow that way. Or will I?

And I'll just leave you with that there cliffhanger.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just watched George Carlin's bit on asphyxiophilia. Never before have I found something so disturbing so hilarious...lol. Or maybe it was just his impressions :teeth


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

You know you've had a bad day when you can't stop crying all the way home from work.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

God im so addicted to Egg Nog. Ill try to avoid it as much as i can. im a sick puppy.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh man, turns out that hand models are the creepiest people in the universe:


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, turns out that hand models are the creepiest people in the universe:


If only I was a woman and completely insane, I could make a living doing nothing.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:lol 

School's closed again because of snow. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Mad women, bad women that's just what you are..you smile in my face, then rip the breaks out my car.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I REEEAALLY need to stop impulsively buying stuff off of amazon. Starting...tomorrow. Or next week...:um *click click click*


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I should be freaking out right now or having a breakdown. I really should, but feel like chilling


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am going to attempt to look fiiiiiine tomorrow.

Or at least....fine.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

huh said:


> I just watched George Carlin's bit on asphyxiophilia. Never before have I found something so disturbing so hilarious...lol. Or maybe it was just his impressions :teeth


seriously? I will have to find that now!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I am going to attempt to look fiiiiiine tomorrow.
> 
> Or at least....fine.


oh come off it girlie. you know you will look fine with about a hundred i's.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

au Lait said:


> You know you've had a bad day when you can't stop crying all the way home from work.


oh no. I am sorry for that. but look, think how envious we will all be, knowing you live in one of the finest cities on earth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, turns out that hand models are the creepiest people in the universe:


Fruitloop lol.


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Donnie Darko is a confusing movie.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

well the housemate thing didn't turn out such a disaster afterall, seems there is a legit reason for them wanting me to move out, though it doesn't explain the lies behind the back which still pisses me off.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Come to Vancouver! Pull a matty.

Guys, I am up at 1:41 because I can't sleep. I had a thought about an hour ago, as I was dozing off, and it hit me like a smack in the face and knocked all ideas of sleeping tonight out of the picture.

My ex was treating me rather poorly when our relationship fell apart last November. He has some for realz serious personal issues, and I always assumed this was the reason behind the crummy treatment, and that it was never intentional. Then tonight it hit me: what if it was? What if he was treating me poorly because he wanted out of the relationship himself?

I guess I am EXTREMELY narcissistic and apparently think I am the bomb, because this possibility hadn't once crossed my mind in the past year. Go me?

I gots a lot of thinking to do tonight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Come to Vancouver! Pull a matty.
> 
> Guys, I am up at 1:41 because I can't sleep. I had a thought about an hour ago, as I was dozing off, and it hit me like a smack in the face and knocked all ideas of sleeping tonight out of the picture.
> 
> ...


Thing is, you will never know his true intentions so all you are doing by over thinking the situation is dwelling on something which unless it can teach you something about yourself which can help you in the long run, will only hurt you instead, and for what?

That being said I know how difficult it can be to just forget these things and carry on, but I suppose that is where distractions can help.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I've carried on, I'm not still pining for the relationship. It has taught me a lot about myself though, about standing up for myself and what I value in relationships with others. That's why I still look back on it from time to time, as it was a very valuable learning experience.

I still can't believe this option never crossed my mind in a year though. I feel pretty dumb.

You didn't say you weren't coming to Vancouver! Yay!


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I need a shoulder.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

My poetic escape fills my glass full of tears
In just one hand, how could I lose all those years


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So much for sleeping. The weather kept me awake all night. How dare I give myself a whole seven hours thinking that'd be plenty of time.

My eyelids are all swollen...I think I'm allergic to a certain cat. It would be funny if cats were allergic to people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_"music, sweet music I wish I could caress, manic depression is a frustrating mess"
_
Jimi Hendrix sang it, so often do I think/feel it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ^I've carried on, I'm not still pining for the relationship. It has taught me a lot about myself though, about standing up for myself and what I value in relationships with others. That's why I still look back on it from time to time, as it was a very valuable learning experience.
> 
> I still can't believe this option never crossed my mind in a year though. I feel pretty dumb.
> 
> You didn't say you weren't coming to Vancouver! Yay!


Fair enough! Great when you can take away positives from them.

Well Canada was pretty awesome, so never say never!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The Pie Gods looked down on me favourably tonight. Harsh from the Mobil petrol station down teh road hooked me up with a free chicken n vegetable pie because 1)they were closing soon and he'd have to throw out or eat the pie. 2)he's a vegetarian so he couldn't eat the pie.:lol Excellent.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Free pie! 

I may start another Pity Party. There can't be any pie, though.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

A party without pie is no party in my book :no. Can I smuggle in at least a pie for myself? I'll be real discreet; I'll eat it in your closet. Now this is assuming this party is at your place. Otherwise it'd be weird for me to be in your closet with or without pie.


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

I am the Alpha and Omega.
Book of Revelations(verses 1:8, 21:6, and 22:13).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mind_games said:


> A party without pie is no party in my book :no. Can I smuggle in at least a pie for myself? I'll be real discreet; I'll eat it in your closet. Now this is assuming this party is at your place. Otherwise it'd be weird for me to be in your closet with or without pie.


Closetpie is okay with me. Just don't get any on the shoe rack...er, flip flop rack who am I kidding I can only really afford three-dollar footwear. But still, it would suck to get pie on them.

They're feeding us at work today with a breakfast meeting, so I can't pity myself too much. I wonder if they'll have breakfastpie?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Even the people from South Park know you can't have a get together without pie.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's Monday morning and since I don't subscribe to Showtime, that can only mean one thing...*starts whistling the Dexter theme song*.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Ow...... When you exercise for the first time in a long time, you WILL feel it the next day.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's self-sabotage.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I wish the holidays were over and done with already.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I think I'm allergic to a certain cat. It would be funny if cats were allergic to people.


:teeth


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

You know if I slept right & got up in the morning I might have known they were checking the fire alarms again today rather waking to it & thinking for a sec it's time to be up & out for who knows how long



Deathinmusic said:


> Ow...... When you exercise for the first time in a long time, you WILL feel it the next day.


That's so true, perhaps I should get that initial feeling over with today myself


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This year my family are getting one present each instead of 10 each like they did last year. And the rest I'm going to spend on myself.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I just heard this and thought it was funny:

"I love to sing! I'd rather sing than eat, but 
 most people would rather hear me eat...."


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to be thirteen years old again. Life sucked then, too, but at least people didn't expect anything from me.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

What an amazingly horrific dream.

Today will be superb. I have to make it so. Pleasepleasepleaseplease be a good day. If it's good I'll reward myself with a drink tonight. If it's bad, I'll reward myself with a drink. So be good!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I can tell some people here are annoyed by me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I really should get high or something....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Her telling me it wasn't 'normal' is the exact type of judgement that made me want to do what I did in the first place, yet did not have the guts to follow through with. Who the hell does she think she is?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

back in miami, ******. I have a lot of work to do...It's pretty cold (for Miami)


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so thankful to have such awesome, amazing people in my life.

Boy, do I ever know how to pick 'em. :heart


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate when I finish a meal and I'm still hungry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well there may not have been breakfastpie but there was breakfast everything else. 

________________

Some days I feel like I can take on the world...nah that's too broad. I feel like I can at least "do stuff." Other days, the smallest tasks seem too big to take on. I'm somewhere in between today.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

leonardess said:


> oh no. I am sorry for that. but look, think how envious we will all be, knowing you live in one of the finest cities on earth.


Thank you


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Welp, I turned 29 today...time to do what any female in my position would do; start lying about my age.



kidding.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

^^Happy birthday, ancient lady


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

There's an indescribable kind of warmth and comfort to being home with a book in your hands on a snowy winter night.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy naked day!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

old russian animations. 

holy ****in hell, i love them.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Taking naps while you're sick = the best naps ever.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm running out of bread


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

CrashMedicate said:


> I could think of a million different reasons why I should skip my workout when I woke up today. But then I realized they're just excuses.


Wow good mindfulness there.



huh said:


> I'm running out of bread


Got cake?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

my generation scares the **** out of me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A hundred feet in the air, but it's back is on the ground. What is it?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> A hundred feet in the air, but it's back is on the ground. What is it?


a centipede?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm rough around the edges literally & metaphorically, I wish that was thought of as conventional beauty


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> a centipede?


 It's actually a centipede on it's back, but close enough. Congratulations, you won! :yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Whatever. Boys are dumb.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Oi, steady on.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> Whatever. Boys are dumb.


Yeah but girls have cooties! :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Welp, I turned 29 today...time to do what any female in my position would do; start lying about my age.
> 
> kidding.


Happy Birthday!! Have a great one:clap


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Mutual respect. If that is missing from a relationship, I believe it's doomed to fail.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pot-smoking has been linked to psychosis, delusion, depression, anxiety, social withdrawal, impaired judgment, difficulty thinking, hallucinations, suspicious thoughts and paranoia.*

I don't need pot for this.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Crawlstroke, backstroke, sidestroke, doggy paddle. Whoosh whoosh whoosh whoosh.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Should my staus say permanently or temporarily something or other, because there seems to be some sort of trend happening here and maybe I'm just not with it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Too much coffee. Eating when not hungry. 7:43am. Mouthwash. I feel like puking blah.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

If I could go back in time I'd go back to april. That was a good time, I laughed so much thanks to the people of this site 

---------------

I'm going to miss you, even though we talk on msn every day 

---------------

Does anyone remember the time we all spammed whitewhale's formspring and then wouldn't talk to him until he answered all 50 or something questions?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Why does hummus taste so good but looks like baby poop?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Whatever. Boys are dumb.


Whoa now, not *all* boys suck! Only the vast, overwhelming majority of us suck.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> Yeah but girls have cooties! :b


Don't make come over there and rub all my girly germs all over your stuff.



papaSmurf said:


> Whoa now, not *all* boys suck! Only the vast, overwhelming majority of us suck.


I used to think that. Now I'm going with all of you. All of you under 25, at least.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I used to think that. Now I'm going with all of you. All of you under 25, at least.


Sweet, I just made the cut.

I feel like I've fallen into an ice crevasse somewhere on Antarctica, and no one is coming to save me. Just kinda sitting here...waiting for the inevitable.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys my finals start tomorrow. I'm hitting my FINALS MANIA stage! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Adrenaline! Nausea! Procrastination! Guilt! Slow down time! Hurry up time! Mycelium! Fungi! Microbes! 

I am dancing around to Doug and the Slugs right now while binging on mandarin oranges. And It's only going to get worse. 

BOW CHICA BOW WOW.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^I'm looking forward to this. :yes


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Mmmm mmm... Got my homemade chili on.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

When I was making dinner earlier I found myself having naughty thoughts whilst washing a courgette. God I need to have sex, and soon.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Oh my.

------

My sinuses feel like they're stuffed with packing peanuts.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> ^ Oh my.
> 
> ------
> 
> My sinuses feel like they're stuffed with packing peanuts.


:lol

Aw, I feel for you. Sinus pain is a *****.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha, just to add quickly.. I'm cooking dinner here right now and my mind began to wander to naughty places as well but then I started to cut up the sausage I was going to cook and that quickly killed the mood :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Rushes to buy plane ticket to London*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Haha, just to add quickly.. I'm cooking dinner here right now and my mind began to wander to naughty places as well but then I started to cut up the sausage I was going to cook and that quickly killed the mood :lol


What gave you the naughty thoughts in the first place? The sight of the sausage? :lol There are too many phallic-shaped foods, it distracts me almost everytime I cook.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

So many horny chicks yet so few come my way. :lol Maybe it would help if I left the apartment every now and then... :blank


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> So many horny chicks yet so few come my way. :lol Maybe it would help if I left the apartment every now and then... :blank


:squeeze

Also I just noticed that I currently have 69 friends here. SAS is taunting me :eyes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Let's take this to the 18+ group and make it even more interesting


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"The mind's muddy river, this ceaseless flow of trivia and trash, cannot be dammed... trying to dam it is a waste of effort that may lead to madness.

Edit: Oh man, it looks like a few people in this thread could benefit from this quote as well, albeit for different, naughtier reasons.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Soo... anyone else like Waterworld? That movie is, like, totally underrated. It's fun. I always liked it. :duck


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys my finals start tomorrow. I'm hitting my FINALS MANIA stage! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


Meeeee too! I had two finals today. My mind feels like an egg that's been thrown in the blender and set to "liquefy".



Deathinmusic said:


> Soo... anyone else like Waterworld? That movie is, like, totally underrated. It's fun. I always liked it. :duck


Waterworld's pretty good, but the Waterworld waterski watershow at Six Flags is way better. If you sit in the front row, you might just get splashed with filthy pool water so chlorinated that it will turn your hair blond in minutes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I whip my hair back and forth I whip my hair back and forth.

Damn you Willow Smith.



papaSmurf said:


> Meeeee too! I had two finals today. My mind feels like an egg that's been thrown in the blender and set to "liquefy"


Hollaaaaaaaaa. Liquefy is a funny word. Lets laugh maniacally about it and then buy blenders on Ebay as a procrastination tool.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Hollaaaaaaaaa. Liquefy is a funny word. Lets laugh maniacally about it and then buy blenders on Ebay as a procrastination tool.


^This is the best idea I've heard all day: http://bit.ly/gT2dHQ


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^wow that is way more than I'm willing to pay for a blender


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

No matter the time in history, young people are always the greatest threat to the future


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll say nothing of Obama's recent decision on the Bush tax cuts, but there's some real fire in his press conference today on the the subject. Probably worth a read:

http://nyti.ms/g7UXf7


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, it would sure be nice if episode ONE would download faster than 3, 4, and 5. I guess I can only expect so much from torrents.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Going through old threads and counting the banned members is a fun pastime.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Why do I procrastinate? :cry


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Keep trying to read this book but all I can think about is how the librarian looked like she didn't believe me when I told her I didn't have any money to pay the late book fine. She's ruining what could be a very educational book. I thought libraries were there to help people.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

OH NO I HAVE BEEN INFECTED BY A HORRIBLE DISEASE

It is called procrastination and it is fatal to my GPA


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> Why do I procrastinate? :cry





Perfectionist said:


> OH NO I HAVE BEEN INFECTED BY A HORRIBLE DISEASE
> 
> It is called procrastination and it is fatal to my GPA


Procrastinators unite!

...later.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Procrastinators unite!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd rather go out with dignity and with a shred of my former self than become a robotic, soulless addict. 

And I can't wait for some kitty love tomorrow :heart


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I really don't like Hugh Grant very much.

But he does have a cute butt.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

...I'm lost...perhaps it's that way...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

this banana cake slice smells funny :/ .. like warm rubber. Still gonna eat it though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've never felt so low in my entire life. I so want to hurt myself now.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> I've never felt so low in my entire life. I so want to hurt myself now.


:| I hope you feel better. You seem like a nice guy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bored spitless!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

There are too many humans


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ospi said:


>


Amazing.

--

I got a free scarf! :clap
I block out the part where I spent $70 in order to qualify for it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My life has no use for a clock. It never really matters what time it is. Weird.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

'I don't know what it is Eve.. and i don't mean to offend you, but you make crap tea' 
Cheers mum. :lol


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

How does downtown still stink? I would think that everything that makes it smell so bad would be frozen over by now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> How does downtown still stink? I would think that everything that makes it smell so bad would be frozen over by now.


I guess the bums found blankets to prevent freezing :sus :um :b


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I guess the bums found blankets to prevent freezing :sus :um :b


Good point, you kid but I actually stepped over 2 on my way home this eve...Ahh Toronto lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I am completely broken. Completely.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The preacher my mom is listening to on the radio just said & I quote "whoever wrote the Koran was on something". Unbelievable, coming from a guy who's book is just as out there & from around the same time period relatively speaking


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FFS, would my body just decide if it's going to be sick or not?

I hate this limbo mode where I'm not quite healthy but not quite sick, either. Just enough symptoms to piss me off and interfere with daily activities, such as breathing.

*!*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Confused. I actually got confused as to whether it was going to be the birth of Jesus or the death of Jesus. Is Christmas the birth or the death? Wasn't Easter the death? Is it Mardi Gras yet? (j/k, I actually know)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ I just like red and white hats. That's what Christmas is all about, man. Hats. But they HAVE GOT to be fuzzy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

whoa...


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm living in the future. It became the present really fast.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Dream" Act? What planet is our lame duck Congress on?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

=(


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Eating a bunch of amazing green olives at 1 am...So addicting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Slowly but surely


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Do i go..? 
I mean, its not like they noticed that i wasn't there this morning.. :sus


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Seriously, what the hell? This was an advertisement on the side of a thread I was reading last night uke


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

^ And that's exactly the reason why I have Adblock :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sooooo tired, like the ****ing living dead already.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> ^ And that's exactly the reason why I have Adblock :b


Same here:high5


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Doubling the dose of my antidepressants beginning tonight. Doubting it will help. :rain


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

STFU dad!!!!!! "You know what would make life so simple? If everyone could be like me." :roll I'm out.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

God, I'm too much of a dreamer for my own good, get too invested in these crazy ideas. I just don't like reality as an alternative...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Doc: So what's up?
Me: Need more Celexa.
Doc: Okay. Are you happy? You look happy?
Me: Sure. Dunno.
Doc: Great! Anything else?
Me: I'm still tired all the time. I still fall asleep like 4 times a day.
Doc: Maybe you should drink more coffee.

I am so glad I waited over an hour for that wonderful appointment.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> ^ And that's exactly the reason why I have Adblock :b


And that's exactly the reason why I don't have Adblock!!!!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I just wanted to wish good luck to all our studious SASers on their exams.

This is also a trap. If you're reading this, get back to studying! Slackers!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My car just stopped working today..good thing I have AAA. I need to replace the battery today....there goes $129 ugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know



Perfectionist said:


> Doc: So what's up?
> Me: Need more Celexa.
> Doc: Okay. Are you happy? You look happy?
> Me: Sure. Dunno.
> ...


That's what my last few appointments were like too, an hour wait for a prescription & little practical advice. I've not been in a while though & should got have a check up


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I wish I had the sands of time and could run on walls... and had harem pants...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I had a dream that I was hugging Frank Sinatra and trying to get him to coddle me, it was dumb. And weird at the same time. Interestingly, he wasn't the rat pack personality in the dream, he was a bit more toned down, older and yet skinnier. He somewhat hated his past bravado as nowadays, in the dream, he adopted a different style of singing. but whatever it was weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Use the SA skills I have learned.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ lol that is pretty random.

I had a pretty awesome dream myself last night. Was in a Zombie city like the Walking Dead with 4 mates and what was cool was that it was kind of set like in a video game so at the end I had to fight the "zombie boss" to which I eventually defeated with an axe.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> I just wanted to wish good luck to all our studious SASers on their exams.
> 
> This is also a trap. If you're reading this, get back to studying! Slackers!


Nooooooooooooooooooooo I fell for it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel either slightly drunk or drugged. I assure you, I am neither.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> I had a pretty awesome dream myself last night. Was in a Zombie city like the Walking Dead with 4 mates and what was cool was that it was kind of set like in a video game so at the end I had to fight the "zombie boss" to which I eventually defeated with an axe.


I had a dream matty and I went shopping for wedding dresses. He put them on and twirled around the store like a ballerina.

I told him and he hasn't talked to me since


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> My car just stopped working today..good thing I have AAA. I need to replace the battery today....there goes $129 ugh.


I hear ya. Maintaining a car is friggin' expensive.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

^^cars own you, good thing I don't have one


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

My friend's car was broken into. A few of the books he had kept in the car are missing. The robber must have carefully gone through the pile of books and selected ones that interested him. This is just great.:roll


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

is there ever going to be an sas canada? sometimes the cultural gap around here is too much for me to handle. americans..ukers..aussies..leprechauns..**** the hell off.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sacred said:


> is there ever going to be an sas canada? sometimes the cultural gap around here is too much for me to handle. americans..ukers..aussies..leprechauns..**** the hell off.


Hahaha...leprechauns.

& no, I don't think so.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well 3/4 of the forum seems to be Canadian so you could make your own successfully lol.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Well 3/4 of the forum seems to be Canadian so you could make your own successfully lol.


From my experience 3/4 of the internet are Canadians. The other 1/4 are porn stars.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Aw, you beat me to it.

Okay guys, I have a 40% final tomorrow and I'm watching a 9 year old's music video. I just crossed a really, really sad line.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Counting down starting....now


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Post 4000 yes indeed.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

very bored


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Today my moods ranged from okay to very low immediately followed by arousal (because that isn't effed up at all) and will soon end in emptiness. I wish I could just be content for once.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

last night _I _had a weird (wierd? weird.) dream. i felt something sort of twitching around right underneath my left big toe (I was sleeping on my stomach), between my toe and the sheet. it would stop, then twitch again, really fast. So I squashed it with my big toe. I felt it pop, whatever it was. 
when I woke up, I had to look to see if it was there.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> Today my moods ranged from okay to suicidal immediately followed by arousal (because that isn't effed up at all) and will soon end in emptiness. I wish I could just be content for once.


****, that is rather extreme. No provoking situations for the changes or is this common?

---

The air-con is broken at work. Someone killl meeeeeee


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Counting down starting....now


Well that didn't work, next time I'll count up


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ****, that is rather extreme. No provoking situations for the changes or is this common?


It's common. Instability is quite normal for me.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Even if I had the chance, I'd still be afraid to take it


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Woohoo. Finally got a Tavor. It looks so much cooler than that broomstick of an M16.:roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes someone will say something to you that just doesn't truly register until time has passed & then you know, then you feel the weight of those words


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Copy this text and put it in your status if you know someone or have heard 
 of someone who knows someone. If you don't know anyone or even if you've
 just heard of someone who doesn't know anyone then do still copy this. 
 It's important to spread the message. And the hearts! ♥♥♥♥♥♥ For ****s 
 sake, don't forget the hearts! ♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Post 4000 yes indeed.


:yay


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> ^ And that's exactly the reason why I have Adblock :b


Thanks... I don't use Firefox but I'll have to use something compatible with Safari.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Please please please work


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

When I break free, I will set to sail to sea.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't think I've ever "hung out" with my little brothers.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

FEEEEEEEEEEED ME SEYMOUR

Ohm nom nom where is food must eat something now ohm nom nom walking around my kitchen making this noise ohm nom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That sound pierced the walls. That's quite something really, it took me a while to realize it was doing so & find it


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Post 4000 yes indeed.


:high5

-----------------------

The '+' indicates the people who are out to get you at any given time on the board. You'll realise that a few names will constantly pop up again and again. This means that they are _really_ out to get you and have made it their primary goal when they are online. :yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> :high5
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> The '+' indicates the people who are out to get you at any given time on the board. You'll realise that a few names will constantly pop up again and again. This means that they are _really_ out to get you and have made it their primary goal when they are online. :yes


Then why don't *I* see more '+'s?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Then why don't *I* see more '+'s?


Oh that's because .. umm well.. err stop sinking my theories!! :mum Ahem maybe they just lack the dedication required to be at '+' level.

:mum << I just realised this 'smiley' is named mum :lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I fail to see how tearing my letters open is an issue. My dad always nags me and brings out that handy dandy little letter opener thingamabob, all precise and tidy, but I like my method. Now I shall do it just to spite him.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel there is as huge weight on my shoulder, everything feels numb
Is there ever an end to this fear? This sad, irrational fear?
I don't want to to go on with it anymore, I want to be free, I want to breathe, I want to live


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mind_games said:


> The '+' indicates the people who are out to get you at any given time on the board. You'll realise that a few names will constantly pop up again and again. This means that they are _really_ out to get you and have made it their primary goal when they are online. :yes


/sigh
This post was something I was going to post in:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/next-to-user-names-107269/
but I decided I'd post it here because well, it was just a random joke/thought. It wasn't about anyone :roll


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Barbara Walters is 81??! Holy ****, I hope I age that well.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Just received a rejection letter from a place I wouldn't have minded going to. Ouch. This hurts.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Everyone on the internet is a murderer. My mum said so.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That hot shower felt great. Now to find something to eat...


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I need guidence
I never learn from my mistakes.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Everyone on the internet is a murderer. My mum said so.


LOL

Yeah, when I finally make it to the UK I'll have to find someway of purchasing some new shovels, some bags and draw up some new blueprints to kill yo ***


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I recorded my first vlog in a... year? Decided it was **** and moved on.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I hate people. Especially the guy that stole my ipod the other day >.> hate you.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

sucky day


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

:eyes followed by :sigh


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

my new buddy in the army is a 25 year old American who barely speaks Hebrew. heh. classic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Amanda123 said:


> I hate people. Especially the guy that stole my ipod the other day >.> hate you.


I would hate that as well. I'm sorry your iPod was stolen. Hopefully he/she will trip off a curb while looking down at the screen while they're walking, and into oncoming traffic.

I have a different problem concerning any expensive electronic devices. I treat them like gold and they fall apart anyway. I just call it bad luck.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh guys! I am so behind on my memes. I just discovered the sad Keanu one.

The novelty of it is probably why I found this video incredibly hilarious. Because it's not actually that funny. But I still posted it.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I just realized that there is a part of my brain space devoted to remembering the names and characteristics of most of the original 151 Pokemons. And I don't know if I should find it funny or depressing. What I do know however is that I need to find a gameboy emulator and that my weekend won't be productive at all.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a dream that affected me all day. It's so stupid how a dream can make you feel something like that...like it actually just happened...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Squid24 said:


> I just realized that there is a part of my brain space devoted to remembering the names and characteristics of most of the original 151 Pokemons. And I don't know if I should find it funny or depressing. What I do know however is that I need to find a gameboy emulator and that my weekend won't be productive at all.


Well, I have ZSNES on my desktop. What a wild life I lead.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Seems like every guy who intrigues me is smitten over another girl. I have to keep hoping that someday I'll have my turn.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Well, I have ZSNES on my desktop. What a wild life I lead.


I have it too! And I spent my friday night playing a 15 years old gameboy game.

I expect to sell the rights to my biopic any moment now.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

so much stuff to remember for my social biology final


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am like 23% awake.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't explain all the feelings that you're making me feel
My heart's in overdrive and you're behind the steering wheel






Will not leave my head. Unfortunately I've been screeching it all day.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's pleasantly surprising how people at my workplace are so seemingly relaxed and friendly with me, compared to my previous jobs. Granted, my SA has calmed down since then, but I never expected to be part of a conversation I didn't force myself to initiate, or for it to be so relatively easy. Maybe it's due to my body language changing. Or maybe my thoughts. Either way, it's nice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

irishK said:


> Will not leave my head. Unfortunately I've been screeching it all day.


I have never seen that video before.....interesting? I do appreciate all the man skinniness though.

I'm screeching it now too, thanks. JUSLISINTOTHARTHMOVMAHART


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:afr 
First day at work.. someone kill me now. :hide


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I'm sitting here listening to 90's songs on youtube and it's made me ridiculously sad for some reason. Good grief.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> Can't explain all the feelings that you're making me feel
> My heart's in overdrive and you're behind the steering wheel
> 
> 
> ...


haha I was almost dragged into singing that at karaoke once, there is no way any man should be able to go as high as he does haha, oh that would have been embarrassing.



E93 said:


> :afr
> First day at work.. someone kill me now. :hide


Best of luck and enjoy!!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I ****ed beyond belief. I know im not this weak. Today is a new day


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I need to curb my use of this place, starting n...


----------



## audionige (Nov 30, 2010)

*The past, the future*

Sorry, this might be optimistic:

Our future does not have to be predetermined by our past. Good experiences can happen, some planned, some unplanned!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nooo this page is almost over and I won't see my darling Severus BLRBLRBLRing every time I open this thread.

Sigh.

Edit: Noooooooo someone deleted it


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The harder the training, the easier the fight.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

5am. So tired.

Hate finals.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So I was told I look like Howard Moon.

Now shaved, haircut tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to take my mother out to dinner as I had planned to taker her for Thanksgiving and failed.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I've been walking laps around the inside of my house all day as I am unemployed and kind of agoraphobic at the moment. It actually feels pretty good.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

My christmas present to my family will be that I'm moving out and getting the **** away from them. How lucky are they!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Music makes me feel so good. What would I do without it?... :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That wasn't a very good game of football



Deathinmusic said:


> Music makes me feel so good. What would I do without it?... :squeeze


Me too man, I'd be a complete lost cause without it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to sneeze.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

The days are too short.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Mmmm...sippin on french roast while reading xmen comics and listening to Bob Ross paint...something on tv. It almost hurts living like such a badass. Almost.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shadowmask said:


> Mmmm...sippin on french roast while reading xmen comics and listening to Bob Ross paint...something on tv. It almost hurts living like such a badass. Almost.


:lol - happy little trees. Can't beat that.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I outdid myself today. Not in a particularly good way, unfortunately.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

She has seen me pretty much at my worst and she STILL wants to meet me. Hmm, I might actually have a _real_ friend.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Stop rubbing it in Claire! I've never been on a date.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I feel weird today,maybe its my new room
Also,my mam's friend got me fake nails for Christmas,she obviously doesn't know me very well lol or does she,i feel compelled to put them on..


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> Music makes me feel so good. What would I do without it?... :squeeze


For realz. My favourite thing in the world.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Sometimes I forget that we're all wired differently.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> She has seen me pretty much at my worst and she STILL wants to meet me. Hmm, I might actually have a _real_ friend.


That's sweet, people who stick with you through the worst are worth it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should feel good about helping, but I don't, in fact I'm bitter about it, though it's beneficial to me too


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

2 feet of snow expected tonight. Looks like I'll be staying in. Not that I was actually planning to go anywhere, but at least I have a good excuse now.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

huh said:


> 2 feet of snow expected tonight. Looks like I'll be staying in. Not that I was actually planning to go anywhere, but at least I have a good excuse now.


Just don't send that stuff over this way. Let Indiana or Ohio take it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Just don't send that stuff over this way. Let Indiana or Ohio take it.


I'm fine with sending it to Ohio, I bet MM75 wouldn't mind a few feet of snow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Squid24 said:


> I have it too! And I spent my friday night playing a 15 years old gameboy game.
> 
> I expect to sell the rights to my biopic any moment now.


Haha, awesome.

I'm living back in the day when life was about beating my siblings at Donkey Kong.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

can't be arsed getting out of the house even though I probably should.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Stop playin Im fresher then a degree stick


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I turn the volume alllll the way up in my car and didnt get one lyrics wrong


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I have officially done **** all this w/e. Next w/e should be good though, going to stay at a mates place out in country Victoria.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I know im not full of **** because i just took it an hour ago. something tells me i need to go back to the bathroom..:um


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my god. I forgot that if I need a laugh, I just need to watch Gremlins. ahahaha.

I find it even funnier that my mom apparently rented it for my sister one Christmas, thinking it was a sweet cute kid film, and then left her in front of the tv to watch it. My sister was traumatized. (She recovered)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Gsp! Gsp! Gsp! Gsp! Gsp!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Tropic Thunder is on! Wheeeee!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

</3


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, that giant, nightmare-inducing spider picture just scrolled off my profile. I can finally go to my own page here without being creeped-the-****-out!

That's right *Emptyheart* I'm lookin' at you, I haven't forgotten I still owe you one!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

When a sales associate asks you if you'd like to make a charitable donation to a worthy cause, it's probably best to say "No thank you" or "Not today", rather than scream "NOOOOOOOOOOO!!"

I'm just sayin.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's no obvious reason that doesn't look the way I want it to but I'm too lazy to figure it out now


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, really found this video enlightening...or something.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

If I was a man I would dance exactly like this. I do not get nearly enough opportunities to smack invisible booty as a female.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I feel like I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Why is that you could only see the worst in me?
I swear sometimes I feel like it nurtures me
But to keep it all real is kinda hurtin' me
I could say I'm done with it, but it lurks in me
So I'm a just tell myself that it works for me


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't like children :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Chocolate bar + Diet Coke = Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I just realized the only thing I had to eat yesterday was a slice of pizza. I feel pretty good though...maybe I should go on a fast.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, here we go again with the vitamins. I _will_ feel healthy eventually. I hope.

No coffee this morning (afternoon) either. Green tea.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm worried I need to get a job, ANY job would be fine.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Apples & Cinnamon oatmeal = delicious


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Me and my mom are going to see the new Harry Potter movie at 2:40 today! YAAAY! :boogie


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

brr. my commander has just made us run in a thunderstorm. im still covered in hailstones. anyway, if he catches me using my i phone now, im gonna be dead meat, heh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm becoming more and more like my brother. (This is not a good thing).


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

huh said:


> Apples & Cinnamon oatmeal = delicious


I support this statement.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> I just realized the only thing I had to eat yesterday was a slice of pizza. I feel pretty good though...maybe I should go on a fast.


I'm getting down to one meal a day and vast amounts of coffee. Feels good man.


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, it was nice whileit lasted


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you ever wish a car would hit you when you cross the road?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Rosedubh said:


> Do you ever wish a car would hit you when you cross the road?


No, that would probably be too painful. Sometimes I wish I never wake up when I go to sleep though.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yay! Someones intrested in my car..he's coming to see it tonight..wish me luck!!!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sophiek said:


> I'm worried I need to get a job, ANY job would be fine.


Howzabout... Drain-unclogger? No?? I have been in the same situation as you and people have asked me the same absurd questions. I wouldn't go THAT far for a job though


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^^You could even go for a job at one of those juice bars or something?? I worked at one for a while but quit after 2 weeks. I notice that they hire people based on good looks in places like that (well they do here anyway).. I think I was an exception to that rule though :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

**** you, 50 post limit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^I know, damn post limit. Ive hit the wall too many times.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

huh said:


> No, that would probably be too painful. Sometimes I wish I never wake up when I go to sleep though.


That does actually sound a lot better.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Going to pull another allnighter tonight for extra happy sleep deprivation fun time


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hadron said:


> brr. my commander has just made us run in a thunderstorm. im still covered in hailstones. anyway, if he catches me using my i phone now, im gonna be dead meat, heh.


My life seems a lot more mundane now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^For a second I thought that your status said "Permanently Banned" and I was like NOOOOO!!!! WHYYYYY???? Then I saw that I was wrong and everything was good again


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, maybe it's just me, but that was a real lame season finale for Dexter, especially compared to how season 4 ended.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm pretty damn happy :yes


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kiasockmonkey said:


> How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?


ohhhh oohhhhh *frantically raises hand*, I know this one!!!!!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Well, maybe it's just me, but that was a real lame season finale for Dexter, especially compared to how season 4 ended.


It was incredibly anti-climatic. Read the thread about it in the "Entertainment" section if you haven't yet. Someone there gave a pretty accurate opinion of the season in general.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh jesus I forgot (again)! The origami!!! I'll make up for my stupidity by putting sparkles on it. Solid gold sparkles.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Watching "The Walking Dead" while doing paperwork at my job seems like an odd way to multitask.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> Watching "The Walking Dead" while doing paperwork at my job seems like an odd way to multitask.


But the best way.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I might deactivate facebook for a while. If anyone here is on my list, don't worry, it's not just you .

I probably won't last more than a day anyway - I'm far too nosey.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I must schedule my driving test. Why am I so terrified to fail?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ you're back!


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

That was a delicious banana, I'm surprised I was able to pick out at least one good one.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel sexy when i lose weight. i guess i lose some more weight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't want to wait to do this but I feel like I should


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Semester finished!!!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Wonder all you want.
Don't expect answers from me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to stop reading work emails at home. Arrrrgggg.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

laura024 said:


> I must schedule my driving test. Why am I so terrified to fail?


Ahhh I just did this at the end of November. It was indeed terrifying. But the guy ahead of me failed and the girl who did it at the same time as me also failed. That calmed me a bit, knowing I wouldn't be sticking out of anything if I did fail. And it really has no consequences, since you can take it again and again.

I hope you go ahead with this! It was horrible but I'm glad I did it and I think you will too 

In other news: I NEED MORE PEROGIES IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I love using Listerine, burns the most out of any moutwash.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My dog has commandeered my bed for official doggie business aka sleep.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Oh jesus I forgot (again)! The origami!!! I'll make up for my stupidity by putting sparkles on it. Solid gold sparkles.


Sparkles solve everything.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This conceptualization is a tool also utilized by third wave anti-racist feminists. Bannerji, for example, advocates using a reformulated version of standpoint theory. She argues that by mapping how women of colour are individually situated in the midst of complex and overlapping systems of oppression, we can simultaneously use these women's ideas and feelings (standpoints) as the starting ground and lens through which to examine how race, class and gender have been constructed in society. Bannerji states: An adequate description of the smallest racist incident leaves room for reference or contextualization to slavery, colonization, imperialism; exploitation of surplus value and construction of the labour market through gender, "race" and ethnicity; nation-states to organize and facilitate those processes and practices; and concomitant reifying forms of consciousness.


BLAHBLAHBLAHBLAHBLAH. That is what I think of you, feminist theories.


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.funfactz.com/science-facts/scientists-arent-sure-what-color-dinosaurs-were-1752.htmlScientists aren't sure what color dinosaurs were.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm bored. Somebody make something happen.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

sooo tired.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm so lucky to have the cutest nieces and nephews in the world. It kind of makes me want to have my own kids some day.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I think i broke the radiator. :lol 
I can't turn it off. 
I'm melting.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm so hungry I could eat at waffle house...or maybe I'll just drink this bottle of vegetable oil.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, today really was intense...running for ager with gear weighing 50 pounds. with a gun. and magazines. im posting this from under my sleepinj bag..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have owrk to do around the house.
I missed the trash pickup and I had SIX BAGS to take out :mum!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Insurance companies are completely useless. Whenever you need their assistance they will only resort to excuses! :mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sara Jean Underwood co-hosting on AOTS, oh my :love2


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Out of all the possible ways to die, I hope I never go out like this.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Please don't tell me that you're one of those people who believes that, because a butterfly farted in Japan and a cocoon exploded in Venezuela (simultaneously, of course), that [whatever you want to believe] is absolute truth.

We can't be friends D=
But most importantly, we just can't be related. Nobody can know. Ever.

J/k j/k your book looks super fun especially the chapter about that certain sexual act.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

feeling so down and depressed, today life sucks :-(


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Seriously, these new apartment managers are a little annoying. I don't want a Christmas card, or random visits to my apartment. Leaving me alone would be fine...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

PEOPLE PEOPLE... keep your text in one line or i'll never read it x)


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

university applications are so stressful


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

money is going to change my life


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I want to be in another time and another place.

and bingo was his name-o.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my dad really needs some guy friends.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rawrguy said:


> PEOPLE PEOPLE... keep your text in one line or i'll never read it x)


i can't believe that actually worked lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

UPS men are certainly the modern day ethnic santa. I just saw one running around my complex at 10 pm. I came back with a map to help him, but he had already vanished!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I mopped my kitchen and entry floors today.

Score: Millenniumman 3, SA/Depression 0


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How has there been 9 hours without a Random Thought of the Day? Wake up people...


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Cats can hear ultrasound.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

what did I do


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bill of Rights!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** bloody ****


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another 2-4 inches of snow by tomorrow. That'll put me at 9.5 to 11.5 inches of snow for the month - nearly half of a normal season and winter has not even started yet!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

damn! my platoon got punished by having to crawl through a field full of thorns. i've stil got tons of them stuck all over my body. now that's what i call agony.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

christmas gifts, christmas gifts...

..buht i need some moneeh!


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

In Soviet Russia...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My mother visited today and I told her something funny right as she was putting a piece of gum into her mouth, and she started choking and couldn't breath. Talk about panic! I don't know how to do the Heimlich Maneuver, but I tried anyways and she slowlyyyyyy started catching her breathe. I came very close to calling 9-1-1 but she stopped me. Scariest moment of my life.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

> *I love Mickey Mouse more than any woman I have ever known.
> 
> *- walt disney
> 
> ​


:clap


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Kanye doesn't tweet anymore. I'm still having withdrawal.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'd kinda like a Coke, but I don't have any.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ospi said:


> But the best way.


And that's the best way I've seen for a car to wear a Santa hat. Is that a Lotus?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> And that's the best way I've seen for a car to wear a Santa hat. Is that a Lotus?


haha i wish! Nah it's my car which is a renualtsport 197.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel like smashing my head into the wall until I pass out. But first I have to do the dishes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe that took all night.

Wait, yes I can.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my god oh my god oh my god

My friend MADE me a Harry Potter Puppet Pals Snape Doll for Christmas.

THIS IS THE BEST GIFT I HAVE EVER RECIEVED.

If you don't know what this is, it is essentially a felt Snape on a stick.

I am going to sleep with it and eat with it and carry it around with me forever.

I am going to go take pictures of me with it. LATER DUDES.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if I feel worse than everyone else on the planet or if most people are just better at keeping it inside and not whining about it. Something something.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Midnight final. I'm awake, i'm awake.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oh nuuu the girl I like and how I think may possibly maybe perhaps likes me was at my house tonight. I don't think I made tooo big a fool of myself :con


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I can't believe that took all night.
> 
> Wait, yes I can.


What yo momma said.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ospi said:


> oh nuuu the girl I like and how I think may possibly maybe perhaps likes me was at my house tonight. I don't think I made tooo big a fool of myself :con


:high5


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ospi said:


> haha i wish! Nah it's my car which is a renualtsport 197.


Lol cool. I can see a bit of the grille there, now that I know what to look for. I hear those are brilliant but we don't have them here in the 'States. I make do with a Jetta on 1.37 bar of boost


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> oh nuuu the girl I like and how I think may possibly maybe perhaps likes me was at my house tonight. I don't think I made tooo big a fool of myself :con


Making a fool of yourself can be endearing!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a 3 day break from the army. Now...let's count the wounds from basic-training so far. Heh.

No matter. It's only gonna get better after basic-training - which finishes in 7 month time.:roll


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys, I'm getting really nervous for this presentation.

And do you know what I do when I get nervous? Break out the Spanx. 

It's oddly helping.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

huh said:


> I feel like smashing my head into the wall until I pass out. But first I have to do the dishes.


Save the best for last :bash


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Today at school, one of my friends said that all she'll be doing after the Holidays is play with her presents and my other friend asked if she still gets presents she can actually play with,there was a silence, and then i said "I guess she's getting a vibrator for Christmas."
They were really shocked to hear me say that,they laughed,but like a surprise laugh. 
My perviness is becoming more and more apparent aaah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay 7.5" of snow until this morning. Adding another 3 to 6 to that - and I will have approached or exceeded the halfway mark for the entire season and Winter doesn't start until next week!


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear what they said?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to do dishes and clean out my refrigerator!

Dang - I am going to have at least SIX bags of garbage to throw out next week! A mountain of trash and I have to wait until morning to do it because of animals - and I live in the city!

I saw my first fox last night while jogging. It was dead and laying on the side of the road. I have lived in my town for 30 years (pop 18,000+) and had never seen a fox!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I need a hair cut. In fact, I need all of them cut. Egads, I'm so funny.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> I need a hair cut. In fact, I need all of them cut. Egads, I'm so funny.


Be a rebel, cut only three!


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm a horny toad.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> What yo momma said.


That's odd, because she can't seem to say all that much with a...
you know where I'm going here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm I need to post a picture with a REAL santa hat. I bought one. Yes I did. One of these days I'll have the ovaries to wear it to work and piss everyone off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to shovel some snow :lol.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Who wants to be my 50th friend!? >..>


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So. I got these scented sticks that smell like pine. The scent is really strong and vivid. It's like being punched in the face by a Christmas tree. And it's kind of awesome.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> So. I got these scented sticks that smell like pine. The scent is really strong and vivid. It's like being punched in the face by a Christmas tree. And it's kind of awesome.


I read this, and in my mind pictured the Old Spice guy saying it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

What a waste. I trained all those skills to fly a Raven and it seems like my Drake does a lot better in missions...i think i'll train gunnery and save money until i can afford a Nightmare. It's only One billion isk... :lol


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

happiness only stays as far as I want it to be


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I wanna be happy and joyful and positive and devil-may-care and happy-go-lucky and jovial etc. Please advise.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IF YOU LIKE IT THEN YOU SHOULDA PUTTA RING ON IT

Damn you Beyonce, I want your life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Who left the lid down?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been wearing a hat all day, and now that my hat is off it still feels like I'm wearing a hat. :\


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I bought a $13 party plate of sushi. The expiration date is Saturday, so I should have it eaten by then.
Did I eat healthy? :lol


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

The moon is so beautiful tonight I can't stop staring at it...too bad I'm all alone...it would be nice to watch it with someone.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I found a cop's 9mm in the public bathroom at work, lying on the toilet paper. So I took a picture of it and unloaded it before giving to the nurse in charge. Safety was off O_O


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ woah that is insane lol.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

sanspants08 said:


> I found a cop's Beretta in the public bathroom at work, lying on the toilet paper. So I took a picture of it before handing it over to the nursing supervisor, who will probably have that cop's job.


I didn't know cops had to take their gun out to go to the bathroom. Learn something every day.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I read this, and in my mind pictured the Old Spice guy saying it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

This can't be my life. But it's hard for me to imagine any other.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Who left the lid down?


You live alone. You did.


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

It's 5:00 somewhere...


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

tomorrow will define me. i could of prepared more.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Guess who passed her driving test today!


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Guess who passed her driving test today!


:high5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> You live alone. You did.


I know - I have been trying out random stuff to test my SA :lol.



laura024 said:


> Guess who passed her driving test today!


 This needs to be in the triumph thread :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

How I am not banned from this website yet, I do not know


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

My dog just broke into the house and had a nice little romp. That will be the most exciting thing to happen for the day.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't go to sleep until 6 am..:/..I don't know want I drank, I didn't feel tired at all.
And now I could fall asleep any minute...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need water softener salt - I completely forgot about that.
Plus - I need to pay the water and cellular phone bill.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate it when I double post :roll


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Guess who passed her driving test today!


Well, are you going to tell us or just leave us hanging???


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's raining. Yay.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

This year I've been in such regular contact with other people online that I'd forgotten what it's like to have absolutely no one to talk to. *sigh*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I can see where this is going. I guess I can forget about sleep tonight.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

-.-'


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

karma better be kicking in sometime soon.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Time to go to the post office. In the rain. >=/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh man I just drove WITHOUT A PASSENGER for the first time. I drove about 8 blocks, at about 15km per hour. I nearly peed my pants.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Congrats!!!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh man I just drove WITHOUT A PASSENGER for the first time. I drove about 8 blocks, at about 15km per hour. I nearly peed my pants.


Congrats indeed! Driving is fun


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Driving when one of your parents is in the passenger seat to direct you in difficult situations is fun. Driving by yourself is scarrryyyy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I used to be just as scared, more you drive on your own the more confident you will become to the point where you won't even think about it anymore.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm tired of seeing giant ads of Jimmy Wales at the top of every Wikipedia page. Clicking the X is only temporary. :? 
Plus his face is creepy. :afr


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Driving when one of your parents is in the passenger seat to direct you in difficult situations is fun. Driving by yourself is scarrryyyy.


Having others in the vehicle when you're driving IS scarrrryyyyyyy.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I think I had a great random thought earlier in the day, but I can't remember it, so I'm trying to convince myself that it wasn't really good anyway.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't believe she's up singing this time of night >.<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So I just got a message on a dating site from someone who wants to meet for a drink tonight.

As soon as I read that I got a brutal flush of anxiety, every emotion in my body is singing flight but my head says I need to do things like this to overcome my anxiety over situations like these.

ARGHGHGHGHGG, I'M SO NERVOUS


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

YOU CAN DO IT OSPI! I KNOW YOU CAN!

:group :group :group


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm tired of seeing giant ads of Jimmy Wales at the top of every Wikipedia page. Clicking the X is only temporary. :?
> Plus his face is creepy. :afr












...P.S. - Adding "/w/index.php?title=*:bannercontroller" as a custom filter in Adblock worked for me.


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

I hope I have my sparkles back soon.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> So I just got a message on a dating site from someone who wants to meet for a drink tonight.
> 
> As soon as I read that I got a brutal flush of anxiety, every emotion in my body is singing flight but my head says I need to do things like this to overcome my anxiety over situations like these.
> 
> ARGHGHGHGHGG, I'M SO NERVOUS


go go go! Hope you went.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

basic trainig sucks more than a vacum cleaner. and i've still got 7 more months of it to go through!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm tired of seeing giant ads of Jimmy Wales at the top of every Wikipedia page. Clicking the X is only temporary. :?
> Plus his face is creepy. :afr


Yeah, it's pretty annoying. I donated weeks ago and they still have those banners going. They must be struggling to get the money they need or they figure on making this donation campaign permanent ...lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I managed to grow the balls to go on the date. Girl brought her friend with her which was fine and they both seemed really nice etc, the one I was on the date with asked if I wanted to go into the city for more drinks but I was not into her enough tbh. She then asked if we could meet up again mid week again but in an attempt to avoid a super awkward drive to drop her home again I said I might eventhough I don't. Will message tomorrow to let her know I guess.

She was far too into the whole clubbing scene and getting drunk thing for my liking, certainly not what I would be looking for and I was not really attracted to her at all (her friend on the other hand lol).

Anyway the nail in the coffin was when they asked me to drop them home which I was more than happy to do but halfway there they were like "ohh can you drop us off at a friends, we will tell you where to go". Yeah, 100km down the road............................... Not to mention being completely rude and wanting the music blasting every time I was trying to ask for directions.

That really pissed me off.

Anyway, long story short, I am proud of myself for not wimping out of this and actually going and more or less enjoying myself even if she was not for me, also nice to know she found me nice enough to want a 2nd date and her friend said I was the nicest guy either of them had been on dates with which was nice.

Anywho, I did it!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm glad you found them enjoyable even though there was no chemistry. That happens quite often.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm tired of seeing giant ads of Jimmy Wales at the top of every Wikipedia page. Clicking the X is only temporary.


Create a "user style sheet" for your browser and add this to it...

*#centralNotice {display: none !important}*


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

imma adopt this boy!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Finally, some alone time.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Wheee. Leafs @ Canucks tonight. Sorry Perfectionist and irishK, I'm going to be yelling obscenities at your boys as they destroy my team


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

lazy calm said:


> imma adopt this boy!


Loooooooooooove that film :heart 'Pooping back and forth forever'. I want to adopt him too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> Wheee. Leafs @ Canucks tonight. Sorry Perfectionist and irishK, I'm going to be yelling obscenities at your boys as they destroy my team


Heeheeeee. You know it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

im going back to golani tomorrow. meaning that i'll post on here from my phone in the middle of the night--with the risk of getting the punishment of doing laps around the base. ok. lets bring this on!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have 189 posts in this thread and I keep forgetting it is Saturday!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ospi said:


> Anyway, long story short, I am proud of myself for not wimping out of this and actually going and more or less enjoying myself even if she was not for me, also nice to know she found me nice enough to want a 2nd date and her friend said I was the nicest guy either of them had been on dates with which was nice.
> 
> Anywho, I did it!


Yay! :yay

Maybe next time you'll find someone closer to a match. It's really awesome that you took the opportunity to go.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Who was I in a past life, anyway? Can I please kill them twice?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

If the polar bear club wanted to be really hardcore they'd do it skinny dipping, bunch of wusses...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ita the same 10 but that still keeps going up and its driving me nuts
well not really but ya know?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sooo close to having it working again. Just a little more ...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations egg sandwich. You are my new favorite thing.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Little kids make life worth living.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

mind_games said:


> ita the same 10 but that still keeps going up and its driving me nuts
> well not really but ya know?


NO! I don't know, quite assuming we're all smart, cuz we're not.

edit: quit


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> How I am not banned from this website yet, I do not know


How is rachael so much more badass than me?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You wanna see some ***, well I wanna see some cash..keep them dollars comin, that's gonna make me dance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a big head, I should get a hair cut so this will fit better


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

One of the greatest things about growing a beard is that you see what you would look like with all kinds of facial hairstyle when you shave it off.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Me so ronery. :\


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Now that you're out of my life
I'm so much better
You thought that I'd be weak without you
But I'm stronger
You thought that I'd be broke without you
But I'm richer
You thought that I'd be sad without you
I laugh harder
You thought I wouldn't grow without you
Now I'm wiser
Thought that I'd be helpless without you
But I'm smarter
You thought that I'd be stressed without you
But I'm chillin'


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

We need less goverment.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

At silentcliche:

BAHAAAAAA we won.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought I was fine, I really thought I was. Then bam, reality hit me, and now I realize the pit of isolation and despair that I'm in.
I need to stop living in denial...I'm so lonely


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

bleh bleh bleh bleh bleh bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh


that is my thought!!!!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> At silentcliche:
> 
> BAHAAAAAA we won.


I did my best Captain Kirk impression and yelled, "LUUUUUUUUUU!" into the air aaaaand now I think my neighbours upstairs think I'm crazy.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I wanna go to the club next weekend and get drunk, I'm in miami beach after all, i'm not staying home like an idiot another saturday night, sober and thinking all night. hell with it


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Michael Cera is one of the cutest girls I've ever seen. :mushy


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey! He is fabulously manly, thank you very much. That peaches and cream skin holds a warrior within.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Meh.....


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to study.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Having to wear a hoodie, coat, scarf, and four blankets inside your house sucks.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow...just wow. Life has definitely been interesting of late....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bleh. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Electrified & Reverberated


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*RIP!*


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


but....but i made it.....i made it _for you_. :cry


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I really want to fall in love again. Any takers?  Come on, it's Christmas time!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


The show has been brought to you today by the letters O and R, and by the number ZERO. :lol


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

he likes me (?!)


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

**** sake! Why the **** did my parents feel the need to go through a bunch of boxes that say "rachaels stuff"? surely you'd realise it was my things and therefore not open it!? Pair of ****s! They found money in there too, I found it laying on the floor. Was tempted to make a mean joke but I knew they'd tell me I was "horrible" or whatever it is they like to call me. 

I so couldn't give 2 ****s about christmas this year. I was going to go and buy them more presents but **** it I don't care any more.

The only people I like in this house right now is my cat and 2 rabbits


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I make the best roast potatoes ever.
Yum


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

AudreyHepburn said:


> he likes me (?!)


well go for it! he definitely likes you, as long as you're not a stoner type of person :roll

ah, youtube..


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

she still thinks I'm the happiest girl in the world when nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

This is the greatest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The top of my refrigerator is really dusty.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i spend too much time in the just for fun forum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> i spend too much time in the just for fun forum


Better there than the frustration forum!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dearest customer,

I am not entirely sure why you felt the need to take a crap in the women's dressing room today. Maybe you are not aware of the several public restrooms that are located nearby for your convenience. Or maybe you were not happy with the service that you received in our store, and felt the need to stick it to us. Or maybe you are just an *******. 

Either way, you are gross.

No love,
me


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Clearly, maturity has little to do with age.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

"Am I fly like a G6?"


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Drawing blanks...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It seems so easy. I bet it would be easy once I got started. All I can seem to do is stare at un-wrapped gifts. I need to get a damn move on.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Winnie the pooh and christmas too. have a pooh christmas. how bout that ****ty christmas>?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to run


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ahh yes, christmas shopping with a few days to spare.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> It seems so easy. I bet it would be easy once I got started. All I can seem to do is stare at un-wrapped gifts. I need to get a damn move on.


indeed, get busy wrapping my digital ice bucket please.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can make out all the lyrics except one word & the song is too old & under the radar to find the lyrics online, it's a bit annoying


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There is not a cloud in the sky and the temperature is perfect. This is strange, I am worried it is the start of the apocalypse or something.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 5 toes


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

...42.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's not perfect but we'll see how I feel about it tomorrow


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> I have 5 toes


What happened to the other 5?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I need to stop doing naff all and start doing some revision. This _will_ _not_ become another unproductive holiday :no

...hopefully


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I'm not going to school tomorrow. I feel sick and I have to do a presentation in french. I haven't even finished making my notes. I just hope I won't get into too much trouble.

Oh well.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Why would someone who doesn't go out want to blow £360 on a jacket?! Get a grip, FFS.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have nothing to say...other than "I have nothing to say."


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Everyone's happy about Christmas,even people on here with your Santa hats lol I just have no Christmas spirit, which is weird because i'm usually the one who gets people going at Christmas,and motivates everyone,i'm just so exhausted. It doesn't feel like Christmas to me,I haven't felt a lot of late. I had breakdown in the street the other day,i just started crying my eyes out, Everyone was watching i didn't really care,i just walked. I'm going through something now and i don't really know what,but all i'm basically doing is being a hermit and watching movies all day. And i know that i'm being super interesting, with the self pitying and all, I'm sure you all loved wasting those 30 seconds of your life reading about mine


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rosedubh said:


> Everyone's happy about Christmas,even people on here with your Santa hats lol I just have no Christmas spirit, which is weird because i'm usually the one who gets people going at Christmas,and motivates everyone,i'm just so exhausted. It doesn't feel like Christmas to me,I haven't felt a lot of late. I had breakdown in the street the other day,i just started crying my eyes out, Everyone was watching i didn't really care,i just walked. I'm going through something now and i don't really know what,but all i'm basically doing is being a hermit and watching movies all day. And i know that i'm being super interesting, with the self pitying and all, I'm sure you all loved wasting those 30 seconds of your life reading about mine


Sorry to hear you are not doing too well ribs, hope something can happen and you can be happy and everyone can see your happy smile!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I found a load of old clonazepam (not expired)

Ate them

Now I'm watching die hard two, and am about to have a cigarette.

Yumyum


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Malls suck.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> Everyone's happy about Christmas,even people on here with your Santa hats lol I just have no Christmas spirit, which is weird because i'm usually the one who gets people going at Christmas,and motivates everyone,i'm just so exhausted. It doesn't feel like Christmas to me,I haven't felt a lot of late. I had breakdown in the street the other day,i just started crying my eyes out, Everyone was watching i didn't really care,i just walked. I'm going through something now and i don't really know what,but all i'm basically doing is being a hermit and watching movies all day. And i know that i'm being super interesting, with the self pitying and all, I'm sure you all loved wasting those 30 seconds of your life reading about mine


:group I know when you're down in the dregs (I'm in a bit of a rut myself) seeing all this joy and happiness around you can compound your dark thoughts. I hope you feel better soon.

-----

I know I'm a little weird, which I'm fine with. I'm just starting to worry that I maybe be a little too weird. When you're weird/crazy and rich, people call you eccentric. When you're weird/crazy and poor, people just call you plain ****ing weird/crazy. And I'm not rich so...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh god, just embarrassed myself so much at work.

Long story short, I had tea coming out of my nose I was laughing so hard.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> I have 5 toes


freak.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Shew...I am completely utterly totally exhausted.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh god, just embarrassed myself so much at work.
> 
> Long story short, I had tea coming out of my nose I was laughing so hard.


pic?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I may just resort to mailing this by UPS since they have real working hours. What do you think of that USPS? :mum


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I have 5 toes


I have 10 toes :b


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

my right testicle is sore


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Malls suck.


Ohmygawd, yes the doooooo. Christmas shopping is horrendous. I go right when the malls open and it's still awful. Too. Many. People.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I go right when the malls open and it's still awful.


Haha, same. It's total pandemonium right from the opening bell, and there's no avoiding it.

Last minute shoppers burrrrrrn.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i say we sould party


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

sophiek said:


> I wanna go to the club next weekend and get drunk, I'm in miami beach after all, i'm not staying home like an idiot another saturday night, sober and thinking all night. hell with it


You can get into clubs even tho your 19..?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

leonardess said:


> indeed, get busy wrapping my digital ice bucket please.


But I can't seem to find enough gold coins to line the box!

DON'T PRESSURE ME :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Breathe, man, breathe. It will be okay.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

wooohooo! It's finally displaying stuff again! Only a few things left to fix and I can finally start working on other things.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Amanda123 said:


> You can get into clubs even tho your 19..?


There are some crappy clubs 18+ where I live, I don't know I just moved around this area, I just came back from being out of the country and where I lived I was a legal adult, so I had no problem going to clubs there.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My phone and alarm was set two whole hours early?

How the flup did that happen?

Ahhhh midweek lie in!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everything will be okay. Relax.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Nothing can undo the damage I've caused them. I am poisonous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The next dose of Paxil is kicking in - that helps .


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder what animal sex looks like.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am awake early, but I don't know for how long.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

How was it to fight in the crusades


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Drunk, yay


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Packaging tape always collects some random pubic hair in the wind and you never see it until your at the post office with your box on the scale ready to be mailed. goodbye little pubic hair. :|


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Oh my. I've never had that particular problem. But I have discovered pubes in very random places. The most intriguing of all being my desk at work. Who was doing what at that desk between 9 and 5?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's soon to be 24+ hours of wakefulness & counting


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

things just seem to work out once you accept ****.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Am I the only person ready to see that sickening couple in those Hyundai Xmas commercials summarily executed?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I went job hunting and applying today, **** I need a job. ANYTHING (moving out in 3 weeks)


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Too.Much.Chocolate.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, got it on my first try  Sometimes I impress myself.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Welp. Pretty sure I'm going to freeze to death at some point during the night.



Avenge my death plz.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ By destroying the earth? Will do.

-----

Man, that mall was packed. Good thing I didn't have to buy anything.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Shot through the heart, and your to blame, darling 
You give love a bad name


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Why are people in the malls such *******s at this time of the year? Lighten up, plz.

I was waiting in a line and some douchebag ran right into me when he could have easily went around me. If I knew he was going to do that I would have knocked him over.

From now on I'm buying all of my gifts online... a month in advance.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

some people say drugs will make you crazy, i say you can be crazy without drugs. it happens everyday.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

So much to learn...so little time (thank goodness)


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I think that somehow, in the end, everything will be okay.

I hope?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

amoeba said:


> I think that somehow, in the end, everything will be okay.
> 
> I hope?


Let's.

---------

So much crap accumulation. And that was a bit awkward.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am sitting on my leg funny and can feel it going completely numb. This will be fun when I get up.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys my ex's mom just sent me a Christmas carrrrd. I haven't seen him in 18 months. What do I doooooo. It's too late really to send her one back I think. Should I email her thanks? She's a wonderful lady.

ADVISE MEEEE


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

amoeba said:


> Why are people in the malls such *******s at this time of the year? Lighten up, plz.
> 
> I was waiting in a line and some douchebag ran right into me when he could have easily went around me. If I knew he was going to do that I would have knocked him over.
> 
> From now on I'm buying all of my gifts online... a month in advance.


They are crazyyyyyyyyy!!!!
It took me 45 mins to find a freaking parking spot at the mall.
People were cursing and yelling each other. My bags were stolen.
I got cursed at, almost hit my car..and fought for my parking spot.
These people aren't Human.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys my ex's mom just sent me a Christmas carrrrd. I haven't seen him in 18 months. What do I doooooo. It's too late really to send her one back I think. Should I email her thanks? She's a wonderful lady.
> 
> ADVISE MEEEE


I reckon a nice thank-you email and wishing her a good christmas wouldn't go astray!!!



Emptyheart said:


> They are crazyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> It took me 45 mins to find a freaking parking spot at the mall.
> People were cursing and yelling each other. My bags were stolen.
> I got cursed at, almost hit my car..and fought for my parking spot.
> These people aren't Human.


No way in hell I am taing my car anywhere near one of those destruction derby's!!!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys my ex's mom just sent me a Christmas carrrrd. I haven't seen him in 18 months. What do I doooooo. It's too late really to send her one back I think. Should I email her thanks? She's a wonderful lady.
> 
> ADVISE MEEEE


Joke answer: Fashion the card into a shape of a bridge and send her a picture of you burning it with a caption of, "Oh no, you dinnit!" on it.

Srs answer: Do what Ospi said. But keep it concise. A simple thank you and "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year" will suffice. Questions are bad. Very bad. Believe me.

-----

I hope these new jeans make my butt look good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ahahaha. That would be so awful. I already sent a three line email saying thanks and seasons greetings and all that. I kindof hope she replies and lets me know how things are, though. Out of sheer curiosioty.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I love when it pours like this. And they say the worst is yet to come. lol "worst"


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Ahahaha. That would be so awful. I already sent a three line email saying thanks and seasons greetings and all that. I kindof hope she replies and lets me know how things are, though. Out of sheer curiosioty.


I guess that's fine if you feel like you're totally over the relationship. I'm just looking out for ya, kiddo because you never know. Finding out what's going on with him could possibly bring back bad memories. Sometimes it's better to leave curiosity just that, a curiosity. But if you're in a good place about it now by all means, do eeeeet.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

The passage of time kind of makes me nauseous. Sort of like the world's a dream that can't be escaped from.


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

_*"The only person standing in your way is you"*_


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> They are crazyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> It took me 45 mins to find a freaking parking spot at the mall.
> People were cursing and yelling each other. My bags were stolen.
> I got cursed at, almost hit my car..and fought for my parking spot.
> These people aren't Human.


Permanently banned? lol I guess they finally figured out you're a troll.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Socially Anxious said:


> Permanently banned? lol I guess they finally figured out you're a troll.


huh?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Ospi said:


> huh?


Her status says Permanently Banned. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/emptyheart-26352/


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wonder what happened:|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Socially Anxious said:


> Her status says Permanently Banned. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/emptyheart-26352/


Yes but I don't understand why that means she was a troll.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Socially Anxious said:


> Permanently banned? lol I guess they finally figured out you're a troll.





Ospi said:


> huh?





Socially Anxious said:


> Her status says Permanently Banned. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/emptyheart-26352/


It was user requested. Someone forgot to select the right category for banning.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Woohoo found replacement nibs!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to make a point of eating pineapple regularly & buying pineapple juice, it's a beautiful fruit


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes but I don't understand why that means she was a troll.


She always game me that impression. That's all.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

finally finished up my christmas shopping..

and now it's time for broke-*** blues :dead


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Why is it that girls don't like me?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm becoming used to the loneliness, the house is always empty, I at least have a computer to keep me company. I should count myself lucky, and content, but I yearn for something more, it's a selfish and human need, but I desire something seemingly incapable of my reach, love.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm on a klonopin binge. Yeeeeeeha


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Cold!!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the last 24 hours were the toughest of my life. ive only slept for 2 hours and ive exerted an unthinkable quantity of energy. also, i was given the toughest missions. damnit.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

A man of about 30 passed me today smoking a pipe. I haven't seen anyone smoking a pipe since I was a child.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Uh oh...this might not be good...


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

People shouldn't put an unrealistically attractive photo of themselves as their profile picture on Facebook. We all know you don't look like that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> It was user requested. Someone forgot to select the right category for banning.


:hide that was me. She asked to be banned last night.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Someone should make a thread where people post pics of their Christmas trees


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Someone should make a thread where people post pics of their Christmas trees


Someone?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I nominate Perfectionist.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Me too. Woo go perfectionist!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^I have _actually _shed my grinchness like a wart virus this year and _actually_ decorated a tree...... ok, it's the neighbour's tree, with a bunch of tp, but still......I'd love to post a picture.....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just woke from a dream in which my Jamaican uncle bought me herb & then got extremely worried about me getting caught when I smoked at home so he came to try to stop me & get the herb back. It was bizarre because both my older brothers knew & they kept giving him ideas about how to wipe his hands clean of it all so if I got caught it was all on me


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that's hysterical


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mind_games said:


> Someone?





Amocholes said:


> I nominate Perfectionist.





Ospi said:


> Me too. Woo go perfectionist!!!





leonardess said:


> ^I have _actually _shed my grinchness like a wart virus this year and _actually_ decorated a tree...... ok, it's the neighbour's tree, with a bunch of tp, but still......I'd love to post a picture.....


FINE FINE FINE I did it. Now you all must go post in it or I will throw expolosive-like ornaments at your houses. See thread for details.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I"m feeling a little tired now. and I've put off my fudge-baking far too long. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Of all the typed tonal gestures we makes, "argh", "ugh", etc the only one that truly annoys me every time I see it is "meh". For some reason it makes me want to shove it back out the screen it came from into the person's mouth, "Eat you 'meh'!", haha. I realize this is nothing more than a typed word & as such my dislike for it is fairly stupid but still


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am wondering if Tim Hortons sells Iced Caps all year round? I feel a craving coming on. Maybe I'll get brave and ask the cashier tonight. It's either an Iced Cap or booze, depending how my night goes.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Of all the typed tonal gestures we makes, "argh", "ugh", etc the only one that truly annoys me every time I see it is "meh". For some reason it makes me want to shove it back out the screen it came from into the person's mouth, "Eat you 'meh'!", haha. I realize this is nothing more than a typed word & as such my dislike for it is fairly stupid but still


I always say meh  I'll use moo from now on.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> :hide that was me. She asked to be banned last night.


Every one of my 'friends' asks to be banned :rain


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

cookies :yay nom nom nom


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

huh said:


> cookies :yay nom nom nom


Whoa there. Pace yourself now; it's only the 23d!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Every one of my 'friends' asks to be banned :rain


She was a 'friend' of mine, too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I always say meh  I'll use moo from now on.


It's not so bad seeing it once here & there in a message but I was referring to it's regular use in msn chats. Still "moo" will be good for a smirk if you start to use it, lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Whoa there. Pace yourself now; it's only the 23d!


Too late, none left :| And it's only the 22nd over here!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I love running L4 missions, but i'm losing a lot of money when i don't salvage. I guess i better do the annoying 17 jumps to go get my salvager and the 17 jumps to come back to the station. Damn, that's a lot of jumps.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i refuse to read all the posts above me


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"Stop bunchn us wit Aussies" 

I wonder who wrote that. Could they perhaps be from New Zealand?

Every time I look at the forums I get nostalgic, and I'm not sure if it's in a good way.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

sophiek said:


> There are some crappy clubs 18+ where I live, I don't know I just moved around this area, I just came back from being out of the country and where I lived I was a legal adult, so I had no problem going to clubs there.


That's awesome. I live around Miami too.. I just thought you had to be 21 to get into all the clubs there. You probably can't drink or anything tho :\


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am relaxed a bit after my run this evening - managed not to slip on slick roads!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

what a beautiful song. i want a music box like that


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a virus on my computer and can't go online... I'm writing this from my mother's laptop. Yay InPrivate browsing. 
No really, it's horrible. I forgot my password for my email, so I feel pretty cut off from the world. I guess I'll read and write a lot over the holidays (real books!), until I can get a computer person to fix my poor virus-infested baby.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My brother can be so condescending. Sometime he makes me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew gross it's before 8am and I'm up and have no reason to be.

Ew gross.

EDIT: Woah woah woah guys all I had to eat yesterday was an orange julius and a tin of alphagetti and I think I'm actually....HUNGRY. In the morning. Like someone who has an actual functioning metabolism. This is so weird. What does one eat at breakfast? I haven't eaten breakfast in months. What do I doooooo.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Eddie Vedder is as old as me?!?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Amanda123 said:


> That's awesome. I live around Miami too.. I just thought you had to be 21 to get into all the clubs there. You probably can't drink or anything tho :\


We need to hang out when you turn 18, so at least we can go to some 18+ clubs. have you heard of Space? I could get the drinks, that's no problem, so we get drunk before hand.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> What does one eat at breakfast? I haven't eaten breakfast in months. What do I doooooo.


Waffles!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

huh said:


> Waffles!


You have no idea how funny this is to me right now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

gilt said:


> Eddie Vedder is as old as me?!?


my god that's disturbing.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I can't remember if I was this bad before I started drinking coffee, but I can barely function without it now. Plz give me some.

I guess the terrible eating/sleeping patterns don't help, though. :idea


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

huh said:


> Waffles!


Loaded with whipped cream and strawberries! Oh lordy I must have this asap.

----

I love the Google logo today. It entertains me greatly.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I love the Google logo today. It entertains me greatly.


Me toooooo! The art is beautiful~


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Embracing the thought of why take life so seriously if nobody gets out alive.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What is American food?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sophiek said:


> Embracing the thought of why take life so seriously if nobody gets out alive.


Need to quit that train of thought asap.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Have to see brothers tomorrow and be away from Mary 2 days. :dead


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Let's have a world waaarrrrr!!!!1!11!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

let's not


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

sister's boyfriend accidentally punched me in a face. 

beautiful beautiful bruise!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Clarity through cloudy beer.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

What an AWESOME idea I had to get groceries after work today. 

Me and 700 other bright lights :/


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Either I'm having a randomly good day or lexapro is a miracle drug. It's just day one. Pleeeease last.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> What an AWESOME idea I had to get groceries after work today.
> 
> Me and 700 other bright lights :/


haha, worst idea ever. I have come to the conclusion that hell is actually a shopping mall stuck on the 24th december forever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Escape, I always feel like escaping something, perhaps myself


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Im jealous astronauts get to **** into vacuums


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Either I'm having a randomly good day or lexapro is a miracle drug. It's just day one. Pleeeease last.


:roll How did your day go???


----------



## aBucketandaMop (Sep 16, 2010)

i don't get it....but has anyone else experienced walls blinking colors?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My mom hasn't started Christmas shopping yet. At all. She says she doesn't need to - she'll find things around the house she'd bought and forgotten that she can wrap up tomorrow.

I am going to get some WHACKED OUT gifts Christmas morning.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Either I'm having a randomly good day or lexapro is a miracle drug. It's just day one. Pleeeease last.


!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> My mom hasn't started Christmas shopping yet. At all. She says she doesn't need to - she'll find things around the house she'd bought and forgotten that she can wrap up tomorrow.
> 
> I am going to get some WHACKED OUT gifts Christmas morning.


Hope ya like plant pots! Maybe a coaster or two. Some leftover Chinese food.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kustamogen said:


> Im jealous astronauts get to **** into vacuums


lol

I had a random thought this morning that toilets should sing/play music when you do your business. I figured this would end public washroom fears. But, no, then people would just be like, "lol someone's pooping in that there stall."

I have odd morning thoughts. :|


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas, you filthy animal.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

copy-paste bugs :blank


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am tired


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I rely far too much on other people to fuel my happiness and sense of worth. Even being aware it's a lost cause though, I can't stop. I know no other way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will have a wee credit card bill this next month. I think I shall pay for it early.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Call me crazy, but I always have this fantasy: 
In dreadlocks, laying on grass, smoking weed, and listening to music all day and night long.
I've never smoked before, but I just want to chill and forget life with the most chill music. And dreadlocks are just cool. I want them done in an hot way like Shakira.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fact: I'll probably never read your post...
fact: I probably wouldn't be able to count the number of girls that have rejected my on this site on both hands (that and i have horrible memory problems..)
fact: It's going to be one lonely-*** Christmas.

and yes i did put the name of a donkey. down with the man!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh egg nog. I can't stay mad at you. :heart


----------



## Chantal (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got back from a Steelers game tonight. Didn't stay for the whole thing because it was COLD. i couldn't even enjoy myself or focus on the game. i honestly can't cope with the cold weather here. i'm not used to this sort of freezing weather at all. i had on two layers and it still didn't help (three layers don't help either). meh


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's nice to hear one of your own songs played on the radio



lonelygirl88 said:


> Call me crazy, but I always have this fantasy:
> In dreadlocks, laying on grass, smoking weed, and listening to music all day and night long.
> I've never smoked before, but I just want to chill and forget life with the most chill music. And dreadlocks are just cool. I want them done in an hot way like Shakira.


That's a great fantasy, I'm down for that too


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy birthday to my friend :yay


...and Merry Christmas Eve...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahaha. I just heard my parents talking. They just realized neither of them have bought anything for me for Christmas. At all. They both thought the other had stuff.

Guess who's parents are starting shopping at 730am Christmas Eve? Miiiine.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

all i want for christmas is money.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ THIS:*



Matty said:


> The more you can get out, even without social interaction. The more experiences you open yourself up to. The more stories you have to tell and the more forefilling life feels.
> 
> Every hello has the potential to change. Be it a new friend, a new piece of information, or just what you need to change your thoughts and feelings in that moment.
> 
> ...


Hope he does not mind me posting it here, but it will get far more traffic and to me it's an extremely important message.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ That's a great post, all very true. Thanks for sharing!

-----

Led Zeppelin are so rude, sometimes I feel a bit sordid listening to them. In a good way of course.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> ^ That's a great post, all very true. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> -----
> 
> Led Zeppelin are so rude, sometimes I feel a bit sordid listening to them. In a good way of course.


haha Led Zep are rude, drug buggered, in bed with satan and probably my mother, but god I love them.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know what drug buggered is but I think it's better that way :afr

-----------

Happy Christmas everyone!!!!! :yay :drunk :yay :drunk Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Christmas is a stressful time but still in the midst of the crazy my Mom pulls it all together and makes it a happy time! I could never ask for a better Mom <3 I just need to find her the perfect gift tomorrow!


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Working on christmas eve just feels so wrong


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a romantic at heart, there's no escaping that truth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Forgive english, I am Russia.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas SAS :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG!!!! On a manic high and I can't take this ****, ****!!! AHHHH!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel strange, happy, tired, calm, not as desperate as usual. Not having a computer does great things for me. I almost finished the painting I've been procrastinating on for the last months. 

Also, all my christmas presents were delivered on time. Now I only need to wrap this **** up.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we've just arrested two arabs who entered our shooting-range, and that ruined the few moments of rest that i was given this week. now that sucks!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am lost without sas chat


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

today is Sir Isaac Newton's birthday, though other people dont seem to care =(


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Christmas for my family feels like everyone is just going through the motions because it's expected. My dad put up a Christmas tree today, the day before Christmas. All plans are made at the absolute last minute. Everyone is in a worse mood than usual. If you don't want to do it, why even bother?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sing it baby sing it!!!!!!!! Dance baby dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glubglubglubbbbbbbbb woo


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I am lost without sas chat


:rub



HardRock said:


> today is Sir Isaac Newton's birthday, though other people dont seem to care =(


wait, he invented the lightbulb right??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You think you're having a decent shower (how do you screw that one up?) until there's a razor in your hand when soap decides to nest in your eyeball, clouding your contact lens.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have seen two birds hit windows today. That's weird.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have seen two birds hit windows today. That's weird.


You must keep your windows so well cleaned that they don't realise they are windows :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> we've just arrested two arabs who entered our shooting-range, and that ruined the few moments of rest that i was given this week. now that sucks!


You've been gone a while. so you decided to do it, you joined! stay safe. and merry christmas.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> You must keep your windows so well cleaned that they don't realise they are windows :lol


Either that or they are missing their destination targets. :stu
I have never seen that happen - two different windows. :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> You think you're having a decent shower (how do you screw that one up?) until there's a razor in your hand when soap decides to nest in your eyeball, clouding your contact lens.


Just be like me and never bother to shave your legs. Problem solved.

I am trying to talk my mother out of giving my 12 year old cousin a book on the life story of one of the poineers of the BC labour movement she found in a random bag in her closet. It is not going well. She thinks it's a great gift.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks mm75 for fixing my account  ... I am now happy .


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I smell pie.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mind_games said:


> I smell pie.


Well that was a let down. Deep down in my heart I knew it wasn't gonna happen though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woo gifts unwrapped. A good haul!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Well that was a let down. Deep down in my heart I knew it wasn't gonna happen though.


Awww did you burn it ????


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> I smell pie.


How did you know I baked a pie today?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to stop sleeping all day


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

*Merry★* 。 • ˚ ˚ •。★Christmas★ 。* 。*FROM OUR HOUSE TO YOURS!!
° 。 ° ˚* _Π______*。*˚★ 。* 。*。 • ˚ ˚ •。★
˚ ˛ •˛•*/______/~＼。˚ ˚ ˛★ 。* 。*★ 。* 。*
˚ ˛ •˛• ｜ 田田｜門｜ ˚And a happy new year... to all my SAS friends  Enjoy 2011 ......pass it on...*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> wait, he invented the lightbulb right??


No.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Awww did you burn it ????





Amocholes said:


> How did you know I baked a pie today?


It was all just a cruel illusion created by the smell of cooked Garbanzo peas. :b

--------------

Wow I'm really procrastinating over writing this PM. And thank FSM for the Reopen Closed Tab function or else I'd be on the 3rd attempt at this PM.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I need more vodka, they mixed it with too much orange juice. It's not gonna work like that, I need the pure ****. :drunk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Are squirrels secretly planning the demise of the human race....yes?...no?...maybe? hmmm


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

How does Santa keep chimney soot off his beard is what I'd like to know.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Beeeeeer.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

mind_games said:


> How does Santa keep chimney soot off his beard is what I'd like to know.


Santa is a magical man!!! Don't mess with Santa!! Mr Santa has his ways!! Stop asking questions and you wont get anything from him:mum

(As I put out cookies for Santa)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

One night of awkward social interactions complete, one more to go.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe if i tried to jump off a building, Jim Carrey will sing "Jumper" to me...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Maybe if i tried to jump off a building, Jim Carrey will sing "Jumper" to me...


:rofl

I am going to find out.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> :rofl
> 
> I am going to find out.


you should! :teeth


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> you should! :teeth


I did. He showed up. Sang. I stepped back from the ledge. Then he left. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cap stable...but less dps...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> I did. He showed up. Sang. I stepped back from the ledge. Then he left. :b


aww you should've asked for his autograph x)


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> aww you should've asked for his autograph x)


He was gone before I got a chance to. :cry

Maybe next time.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe if you did it again? lol jk


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

May something positive happen for everyone tomorrow. Happy Holidays!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> lol
> 
> I had a random thought this morning that toilets should sing/play music when you do your business. I figured this would end public washroom fears. But, no, then people would just be like, "lol someone's pooping in that there stall."
> 
> I have odd morning thoughts. :|


And this is why I love you 

And I totally agree. Also, Singing commodes would create "toilet dancing" xD.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

*Merry Christmas SAers!*
I just ate loads of chocolates and opened presents from my mothe- Santa,from Santa. 
Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

What a happy holiday ! Bunch of fat people you dont know eating of bunch of **** and wanting you to get in there jolly jolly spirits !!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really don't want to go to another family gathering today. I'm just going to be sitting there for hours until it seems like I've stayed long enough then I leave. What's the point?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rosedubh said:


> *Merry Christmas SAers!*
> I just ate loads of chocolates and opened presents from my mothe- Santa,from Santa.
> Hope you all have a great day!!


Hey hey hey :wife.

I need to post the things I have done in the last hour. Cooking dinner made it a LONG list! :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Note:* This is written just now, in this post


_*Business As Usual
By Canadian Brotha
© 2010*

I wonder what's going in Asian right now, 
In the countries of Buddhism & Hinduism & Taoism, 
Where there is no Christmas, commercial or religious
Where the world is just that, another world
Are the pockets of Christianity celebrating too?
Has the commercial craze consumed them as well?
Are they congregating with family? at their churches?
Perhaps they do so in secret...
But what of the rest? 
Equivalent of me in their festive seasons,
Hearing only a soft murmur of alternate reality...
I suppose it business as usual,
With the odd passing comment on the ways of the west, 
As they continue to look east,
The direction that concerns them most_​


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> maybe if you did it again? lol jk


:mum

Only if you come with me :teeth...hehe. I'm scared of heights. :afr


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Day #2 of awkward social interactions with family members I haven't seen in ages is complete. Lots of people. Lots of really weird moments. I think I had two moments where my face turned a nice shade of red :? I'm glad it's over.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Sun kil moon.

Awesome new band for me.

But I'm still pretty drunk so it may well be an illusion, as seen previously on jimmytube.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

huh said:


> Day #2 of awkward social interactions with family members I haven't seen in ages is complete. Lots of people. Lots of really weird moments. I think I had two moments where my face turned a nice shade of red :? I'm glad it's over.


Good for you though, for knowing how it was going to go and still having the courage to go anyways...I always back out and haven't seen half my family in years.

The worst part about Christmas being over is that it's only 365.25 days until Christmas 2011. Why can't that be a million days away?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Stop thinking it's Sunday you dumb brain.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> :mum
> 
> Only if you come with me :teeth...hehe. I'm scared of heights. :afr


sure then, he'd better come lol.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mmm licking whipped cream and shoving it in my sister and niece's hair followed by my attempt to sing opera is much fun. I should always be a drunk ***** on Christmas. I hate when people don't take Monopoly serious though! I should be the banker god damnit.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> sure then, he'd better come lol.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am feeling sick boo!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I already posted this in the Xmas thread but I wanted to reiterate.

I got those informercial night vision HD wrapaound sunglasses for Xmas. They make me look like a white female Urkel. I may or may not post pics.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you better had. that way no one can use them for blackmail purposes later.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ oh wait, wait, you know what would make that sublimely perfect? the glasses WITH the algae expedition outfit! Oh that would soooo make my night.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I already posted this in the Xmas thread but I wanted to reiterate.
> 
> I got those informercial night vision HS wrapaound sunglasses for Xmas. They make me look like a white female Urkel. I may or may not post pics.


Okay, there's no way you can post something like that and then _not_ post pics. That'd simply not be cool at all. :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I already posted this in the Xmas thread but I wanted to reiterate.
> 
> I got those informercial night vision HD wrapaound sunglasses for Xmas. They make me look like a white female Urkel. I may or may not post pics.


You should post pics purely for educational purposes because some of us don't know what you are talking about (ie n.v HD sunglasses).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Your haven't seen the informercials!? They are for old people when driving at night. They reduce glare, sharpen your vision, and are just as fashionable as designer sunglasses that can cost 300, no 400, no 500 dollars!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't have the spoons for this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My Christmas dinner was a success!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> ^^ oh wait, wait, you know what would make that sublimely perfect? the glasses WITH the algae expedition outfit! Oh that would soooo make my night.


Oh lord. I don't have the algae suit atm, it was a loan from my dad. Besides, I like to leave a little imagination. You know what they say about a single exposed shoulder being sexier than an entire naked body? Well, the same thing applies to rubber rainsuits and Urkel glasses, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cant sleep. Me neighbour is makin an awful racket clearing the snow from the drive-way. I've a good mind to go oot and introduce the shovel to a different part of his anatomy.
How the hell can it take 2 hours to clear a wee drive-way.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Can't wait to move out of here! Excited about possible internship!

What can I move onto next?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> What can I move onto next?


ya should try Ireland. Me pet leprechaun Seamus is movin oot if ya need a spare room!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> Getting ready to brave the crowds. I have never been shopping on Boxing Day but I am pretty sure this will be an anxiety inducing experience. *Why am I doing this again*?


coz yer female. Women seem oddly drawn to shops. I'll never understand it. 
Its aboot as logical as us lads being obsessed with chasing a leather sphere aroond a field and huggin each other after some numpty kicks it between to large sticks.

oh and I know I'm gerneralising and sterotyping here, before anyone has a pop at me. Sure why not!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

anymouse said:


> :yay Dub's back with offensive realism! i mean, atypically un-PC humour! :yay


haha, oh aye. The PC-Brigade will never stop me! I'm like the energiser bunny once I get going on one of me rants!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm cold and bored


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I really need to get cracking with revision. Half way through the holidays and I've done next to nothing :no

On another thought, I have recently discovered that there's no such thing as "alot" and that it is actually "a lot"...it's a hard habit to change


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't believe I almost bought that. I would have paid for it with all my remaining dignity.

I am so bored. Nobody has ever been this bored before.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> My Christmas dinner was a success!


:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am working on my next song cover !!!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I don't have the spoons for this.


^What sort of spoons will you be needing?

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

au Lait said:


> I don't have the spoons for this.


I know how you feel. I don't have the spoons for so many things - getting that degree, wearing that feather boa, singing "C'est Si Bon, Si Bon" at the top of my lungs at a party. I just don't have the _spoons_.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is awfully windy outside. I don't know if I want to run tonight.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Do it MM75!!

Dramatic windswept endorphine rushing leg pumping good times.

Hmm I should probably stop typing so much bullcarp on the internet and do some proper homework.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Arrived on here feeling nauseated by people in general but 2 of my friends switched that round and I'm leaving feeling better. Mwah! Truly sorry I am embarrassing.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a jerk to those around me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Funny conversation of the day:
Me: I don't like apples.
Bro: -5 cool points for you.
Me: Oh. haha. sorry I wasn't listening.
Bro: Ok, zero cool points for you.
Me: haha. Do they really play this game in real life?
Bro: It's not a game... No cool points for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What to do? :stu


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

hungry.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

If I had a dollar for every person who called me "anti social hermit" - I could be a anti social hermit for the REST of my life!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> If I had a dollar for every person who called me "anti social hermit" - I could be a anti social hermit for the REST of my life!


^I suppose this isn't a good thing for me to say, but that sounds like a rather comfortable lifestyle right now.

I guess I'm sleepy and should be.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

There isn't a day that goes by without me doing something illegal.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> There isn't a day that goes by without me doing something illegal.


You j-walked didn't you?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I was going to post about how my boyfriend keeps falling asleep while we're talking eachother over the net. Then I noticed that we're on THIS forum where it's probably because I'm so boring that he fell asleep (not because he's tired or anything, no) and I should totally break up for him for direspecting me like that and that he's a jerk and I should really be dating one of those nice guys. It doesn't matter that I'm not offended by my boyfriend falling asleep and actually find it quite cute. No way berry, that's unpossible!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I was going to post about how my boyfriend keeps falling asleep while we're talking eachother over the net. Then I noticed that we're on THIS forum where it's probably because I'm so boring that he fell asleep (not because he's tired or anything, no) and I should totally break up for him for direspecting me like that and that he's a jerk and I should really be dating one of those nice guys. It doesn't matter that I'm not offended by my boyfriend falling asleep and actually find it quite cute. No way berry, that's unpossible!


Why would you go for a nice guy? They come last in all aspects of life durr.

Hmm I need a movie to watch, I hear black swan is good, what about buried? The Town? Hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Black Swan was so disturbing but good. The Town was great!


Sour Patch Kids are so addicting. Can't believe this is what I'm eating for breakfast.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why does it always start lashing rain when I'm aboot ta go to the shop.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so ****ing bored. I'd reallyyyyy like to go home nowwwww :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need another half-cup of coffee.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

If you permed a fox I think it'd look a bit like Mick Hucknall. I actually think it'd be kinder to perm them than hunt them. And they'd be too embarrassed to go out and bother the sheep.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My life would be so much better if I could stop worrying (and start loving the bomb).


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think this little game has gone on long enough.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I lit a candle


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I just made dinner for the first time in days meh!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I spent most of the day playing a stupid video game. Haven't dpone that since I used to play Everquest.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I lit a candle


I got lit.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I was going to do something then forgot what it was.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

About to see Tron. Hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

100 Ibs more to go and im in normal bodyfat percentage.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 100 Ibs more to go and im in normal bodyfat percentage.


You can do it man. Don't make your goal 100 lbs, that can seem like a big number..just try to lose 1 pound...100 times. :b


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

ospi said:


> you j-walked didn't you?


twice o__o


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't believe how paranoid I am. I got a veggie burger at a fastfood place, and I couldn't eat it because it seemed far too real for me. Yet my sister took one look and said it screams soy. I'mma losing it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My sleep is so messed up, I just woke & all I really want to do it go back to sleep, I've been asleep all day


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

sophiek said:


> We need to hang out when you turn 18, so at least we can go to some 18+ clubs. have you heard of Space? I could get the drinks, that's no problem, so we get drunk before hand.


Haha. Yeah lets dew itt. Yeah, I've heard of space, probably the best club they have down here, based on the music they play. & you sound cool haha  Are you going to ultra fest this year?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, do I need a run and a good meal :lol.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

omg I installed my Sims expansion pack yesterday and there is a Beiber hairstyle! I made my own little Justin Beiber and then starved him to death. It was glorious.

In other news, the Black Swan is one tripppppppy movie.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hulu.com has got me replenishing my <3 for Family Guy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It feels good to prove you wrong, in a perverse way. Who's next?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There's a kitten at the pet shop that looks like Moe. D:


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> There's a kitten at the pet shop that looks like Moe. D:


great, now you'll be telling me that there's a person that looks like moe, then a dog, and maybe a train :um no offense though.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> omg I installed my Sims expansion pack yesterday and there is a Beiber hairstyle! I made my own little Justin Beiber and then starved him to death. It was glorious.


:lol

haha that's great. I always enjoyed making people that I didn't like into Sims characters and I either starved them or lit them on fire...:um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> great, now you'll be telling me that there's a person that looks like moe, then a dog, and maybe a train :um no offense though.


You look like Moe!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Almost 72 hours - NO sleep!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My folks cat hitched a ride in the undercarriage of their jeep all the way to the beach. It's about 30 mins away!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Smart cat.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Had a terrible headache when I woke this morning, should of drank more water in between each beer.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel like I can't think straight tonight.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i need to get back to having regular conversations with my sister. now that i think about it my life started going down hill in a whole bunch of different ways after i broke contact with her.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

my heart is beating so fast right now I feel as though it just might burst


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

People tell me to hold on. They say it gets better. But if it does, then why do I keep going backwards every time I try to improve my life?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Never top off a glass of eggnog w/loads of cinnamon & nutmeg only to blow on it mindlessly afterward. Your eyes will be saved much pain and irritation.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Why does she keep tweeting to her but never me? I feel so left out. I guess she doesn't think much of our friendship.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You there in the red shirt! Yeah you...wanna do my laundry? Cool thanks!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I want to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!!! I still cant meh!!


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I backed my car into a cop car the other day...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to stop having a nervous breakdown every time I have to check my email.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yay, got released for 18 hours in order to go to my cousin's wedding. 

And man, shooting gets boring when you practice it all day and all night.:roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's always my old friend "trial & error", I have a plan, start it, then technology throws a stick in my wheel, then I mutter, then I realize there's a way to get what I want or close to it


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You look like Moe!


DD:


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I tired ....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a nap. I got up too early :lol.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

now it's my ringtone.. 

hell yes


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

asdlkm said:


> I backed my car into a cop car the other day...


Did you hit and run? Backing into a cop car is one of those "ultimate terrible luck" sorts of things, as much as I'd like to go crazy on one with a very large sledgehammer.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^That's the wierdest sh*t I've seen in quite some time, lazycalm :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ ^ Whew! He's Polish-German.

I don't think anything like that would come from my Hungarian peeps. :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Having to sleep is annoying. It's such a waste of time that I could be wasting consciously.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Staying alive with my temper is probably the hardest thing to do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pfft. Go to bed on time? Nonsense. 

I need to quit ending up chewing tinfoil. Damn toblerones and their damn supersticky tinfoil outer layer.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have spent the last 3 hours doing nothing but listening to music when I should be revising. :no


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Not a good night,not a good day, not a good anything. I'd love to just sink into oblivion,wouldn't that be lovely?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Woooooo! wooooooo!! yeah 5 it's five!! 

woo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My teeth aren't sensitive anymore, for the day, I guess. Thank you toothpaste, I think?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:bash:mum:dohfall:dead

One bad thing after anther going on top of each other 2day!!! No sleep in days , mixed with amp setting on fire ( a song cover been working on for 3 days) ... computer crashing ... and mental mind battle ..... (sorry my vent is over)


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

why would she invite me to her birthday party ?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

let's worry about .. debt. yay


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> let's worry about .. debt. yay


Let's also worry about...I'm on the forum again so you get to be annoyed by me more, woo! I mean, oh no, how awful, let's worry.. :um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ahaha, it's a Christmas miracle.

I didn't get dressed today and played the sims for about nine hours. Christmas holidays are awesome.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Can someone revive the four word story in the just for fun section. I was the last to post and it kind of died, it's been days.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ow!

I just stabbed a crossstitching needle deep under my nail. My nail is now bleeding from underneath and it burns like embroidered fire. EMBROIDERED FIRE.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Ow!
> 
> I just stabbed a crossstitching needle deep under my nail. My nail is now bleeding from underneath and it burns like embroidered fire. EMBROIDERED FIRE.


Aw. :hug


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Holy **** you guys are quick. The four word story has been revived.:clap


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MindOverblahblah deleted his post so now it looks like Perfectionist is saying that me coming back is a Christmas miracle!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> MindOverblahblah deleted his post so now it looks like Perfectionist is saying that _*me coming back is a Christmas miracle!!*_












Oh and it wasn't me who deleted the post


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

sanspants08 said:


> Did you hit and run? Backing into a cop car is one of those "ultimate terrible luck" sorts of things, as much as I'd like to go crazy on one with a very large sledgehammer.


Actually he just drove off, sometimes life is OK, ya'know?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Oh and it wasn't me who deleted the post


Oh, oh. And hey, you're mindoverMOOD not moon. I knew I was wrong, hahaha. After all this time, moon really doesn't make all that much sense...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not sure how accurate a representation of depression that was, but if it was, then my god am I thankful I have never had to go through it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I hope that someday buddy 
We have peace in our lives; 
Together or apart, 
Alone or with our wives, 
And we can stop our whoring, 
And pull the smiles inside, 
And light it up forever, 
And never go to sleep.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

People are awesome


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

January is calling, a new year on the doorstep, I'm a bit nervous


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hit a big milestone :lol. :boogie :boogie :boogie

*ötvennégyezer -> 54,000 (posts)*
*ötven is 50*
*négy is 4*
*ezer is thousand*
I think this is the biggest denomination of the Hungarian forint :lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hit a big milestone :lol. :boogie :boogie :boogie
> 
> *ötvennégyezer -> 54,000 (posts)*
> *ötven is 50*
> ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you, Captain.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I really hate drama. Especially pointless drama. I think it would do wonders for my stress/depression if I could get away from my family for a year and travel the world or something. Although doing that alone would kind of suck too.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Lol! :fall(mm75 dat a lot of posting!!!)


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Loneliness is my only friend.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Loneliness is my only friend.


:squeeze

Loneliness is my best friend. :heart


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Are you coming down the community centre? Ambrose O'Houlaghain is throwing fizzy chewits up for the boot!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I shall make the effort to smile more


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mmm seafood chowder. this day just went from lame to awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have errands to run and I am sitting down :lol.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

i really dislike pens without caps


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why the **** can't I talk to people without making them feel as awkward as I am?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

saso said:


> i really dislike pens without caps


I really dislike pens that run out of ink when I am in the middle of taking a test or notes. :mum


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

au Lait said:


> chowder


"chow-dairrrrr? chow-dairrrrr? it's chowdah! say it right!"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys. Guys!

I just ate a box of Kraft Dinner that expired Jan 2nd 2009. Am I going to die? I don't feel good. I noticed it tasted different but I thought it was just that whole wheat kind. But it wasn't.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys. Guys!
> 
> I just ate a box of Kraft Dinner that expired Jan 2nd 2009. Am I going to die? I don't feel good. I noticed it tasted different but I thought it was just that whole wheat kind. But it wasn't.


Your stomach probably won't like you very much but I don't think you'll die...I'm surprised the cheese mix stuff wasn't all hard.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Since when are Wheel of Fortune players allowed to spin the wheel, and then guess a vowel? I thought you had to buy vowels? I've never been more scared or confused.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys. Guys!
> 
> I just ate a box of Kraft Dinner that expired Jan 2nd 2009. Am I going to die? I don't feel good. I noticed it tasted different but I thought it was just that whole wheat kind. But it wasn't.


You wont die.

The question is why did you eat kraft dinner in the first place? :stu


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't something happen so people will stop bumping ancient threads?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Too much social interaction for one day.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's hard for me to sit still and focus on things.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

anymouse said:


> i love ancient threads! we get to laugh at you in them! and see a roster of bannings past!


:ditto


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Urgh ancient threads annoy me because I see so many users that I wish still posted.

In other news - I am still alive! I just had to spend an hour or two curled up in the fetal position. I even read the date wrong - it was Jan 9th 2002. My stomache is steeeeeeeeeeeeeeel.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^cheese always comes through (as long as there wasn't mold)


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Kraft = uke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ D: just to let you know, i spent my childhood days eating kraft cheese directly from the package!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> ^ D: just to let you know, i spent my childhood days eating kraft cheese directly from the package!


uke

:squeeze


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My arm hurts. :\


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The power of Christ compels you, *****.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Living Life To The Fullest <3 or so I am trying...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> The power of Christ compels you, *****.


:um Wow.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> :um Wow.


i concur.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just watched the That 70s Show where Eric proposes to Donna.

I want my own scrawny little real life adorable Eric . He is so my ideal man.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I should maybe probably be drinking right nowwww. Oh wait. I am. How convenient.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :yay 

-----

Eurghghghghghg calling in sick to work is possibly my least favourite thing to do ever. I always feel like my manager automatically assumes I'm lying and my anxiety on the phone probably adds to that impression.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> :um Wow.





rawrguy said:


> i concur.


lol I was quoting something.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

they want to silence me like they silenced john lennon and jfk.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

dayum good coffee. I could die


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I just watched the That 70s Show where Eric proposes to Donna.
> 
> I want my own scrawny little real life adorable Eric . He is so my ideal man.


i watched that 70's show where Eric saw his parents sexing. I really like that episode :b


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I feel weird when im around people taller than I am.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like pillows.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Soft Slow Motion Morning...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A tiny bit of kindness goes a long way with me. I am easily pleased :yay


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kristen Stewart was showing a lot of leg today on Regis & Kelly:shock:b


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

My hair smells like bacon


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

That's the second time in a week, and the first two times in my life, that I've walked off the bus and smacked my head right into the side-view mirror. I'm going stupid or something.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I be wanting to know why Kiirby got banned


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

^He got banned!!!?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> ^He got banned!!!?



Kiirby :um 








(No Kiirby = need2bnormal cry)

. this is what I am gonna do to you once your ban is over!!









Then ask you what the hell did you do!! After that is over with I wanna give you a big hug!!!!!










MOD'S HOW LONG HE GONNA BE GONE?

:dead


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I be wanting to know why Kiirby got banned


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

it's not even new year's day and i'm blind drunk


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ wut @ your signature...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Excuse me for butting in but I believe it's some lyrics from a Velvet Underground song 

----

Why is it that whenever I'm ill I lick and bite my lips until they're red raw? They hurt but I can't stop biting.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ooh. well i do that too, but not until they're raw (most of the time)


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> ^ wut @ your signature...


are you the room?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> are you the room?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

turns out you're a surrealistic fruit


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

more like an internet meme


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> I be wanting to know why Kiirby got banned


 He posted some pictures he shouldn't have. He'll be back in 2 weeks.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> more like an internet meme


me-me?

i do not understand you teenagers.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

meme	
(noun) 

1 : an idea, belief or belief system, or pattern of behavior that spreads throughout a culture either vertically by cultural inheritance (as by parents to children) or horizontally by cultural acquisition (as by peers, information media, and entertainment media) 

check urbandictionary :b and don't call me a teenager you teenager -_-


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

alright mimi! whateva :b


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to clean this house, these people don't like to clean! I can't wait to move out on my own and have everything nice and tidy.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

fingertips said:


> "chow-dairrrrr? chow-dairrrrr? it's chowdah! say it right!"


:lol lol I always think of that episode whenever I eat chowder.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I realized that I've been spelling 'bawl' incorrectly as 'ball' all this time.. o__O This is what happens when I learn new words through TV commercials.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

au Lait said:


> :lol lol I always think of that episode whenever I eat chowder.


 The Simpsons episode when Mayor Diamond Joe Quimby's Nephew causes trouble for Bart. Love that episode.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

If you choke a smurf, what color does it turn? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> If you choke a smurf, what color does it turn? :stu


an alarming shade of purple

*edit

there...better now?
l
l
v


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^wait wait wait, he doesn't look like he's chocking!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

inertia is a property of matter!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I keep thinking that today is Friday.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish it was christmas again today. :duck


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

One more day until New Year's Eve:drunk


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ihl said:


> One more day until New Year's Eve:drunk


Awesome.....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'm even more disgusted than ever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took nap.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ihl said:


> The Simpsons episode when Mayor Diamond Joe Quimby's Nephew causes trouble for Bart. Love that episode.


Me too! It's one of my favs. 

btw, is that Frank Grimes in your icon?


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I love hummus.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

merrygolds said:


> I love hummus.


Hummus rocks, it's true.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I have bad head ache


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

First new year's eve alone since I was 13. Weird.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

well i screwed up. ****!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

mind_games said:


> well i screwed up. ****!


Awww! What did you do ??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> I have bad head ache


Me too  And I have to drive 3 hours soon bah.



strawberryjulius said:


> First new year's eve alone since I was 13. Weird.


I will be with you in spirit berry.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I wish I was ambidextrous


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I wish I was ambidextrous


Being ambidextrous is okay - I am. I can play guitar with both left handed and right handed . But then again when I write with either hands it looks like a 2nd graders hand writing- thank god for laptops :roll


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I WILL work out tomorrow. I must. I'm going to be sore, sweaty, and exhausted, but all will be worth it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

amoeba said:


> inertia is a property of matter!


divorce is a matter of property!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

_they_ actually bored _me_. and all this time I worried it was the other way round. funny.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ugh! No bother trying to sleep!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

And all the teachers who were flunkies
They all taught you and me


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I really take my mom for granted.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

as my neighbor was complaining to me about the tire tracks on the drive way and threatening to put a spike belt down the taxi he called showed up and pulled into the drive way...muhahahaahaha!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

DAMMIT! Epic fail! I wanted to play my guitar tonight and record a song - I left it on (its a mini amp) and no more batteries they died and it sounds like a dying cat when I play now ... (not that it did not sound like that before it just sounds worse now )... Oh well back to SAS forums and chat...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> DAMMIT! Epic fail! I wanted to play my guitar tonight and record a song - I left it on (its a mini amp) and no more batteries they died and it sounds like a dying cat when I play now ... (not that it did not sound like that before it just sounds worse now )...


aww


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a cat.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I'm thinking about getting a cat.


Yes please!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I appear to be having a who can play their music the loudest competition with the guys in the shop downstairs. I shall triumph, you has only tiny music box! I've seen it. Hah.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

no work! :yay


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Baah, bwah, bah bah bah, baagh, bwaaah ... BAAH ... humbug!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Think I really creepy people out sometimes. Poor thing. Must stop.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

Why am I even bothering to go out tonight? It's gonna be an underwhelming night and I'll come back feeling sick full of even more self loathing and self pity than usual. Why does it have to be so cultural to drink on New Year's Eve. Ugh.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

yay! im not a teacher..therapist..psychologist..psychiatrist..social worker..advice giver..listener..friend to call when your are feeling down etc 

i feel so much better knowing this now. what a huge burden off of my shoulders!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

OMG!!! My laptop charged WONT charge it keeps tweaking like a mouse!!! And I have 21 minutes remanding on it - that is what it says


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

French accents are too awesome


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so freaking amazing!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Will pigs ever fly? :stu


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Phosphorus prosperous


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Will pigs ever fly? :stu


If you shoot one out of a cannon it might. :sus


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> _they_ actually bored _me_. and all this time I worried it was the other way round. funny.


Maybe, unbeknownst to everyone, everyone got bored by everyone else. Did ya ever think of that? :tiptoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got more sun today - nice low sun angle , but it is near 65F outside....in Ohio on New Year's Eve?! Um, yeah!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im all sased out.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Dear 2010.

Goodbye. 

You've taught me a lot this past year about life, grief, hope, weakness, people, but most importantly myself. You've caused me so much pain, but in that, you've also given me the knowledge that I'm capable to keep moving forward. Each time I stumbled, I survived. I have also learned that through pain, good things are possible. Thank you for the good times and laughs as well and the people you brought into my path for whatever reason. Some of them hurt me deeply and shone a bright light on the worst parts of myself. Some made me smile through some very dark unstable times and made the days brighter just knowing them.

You've been a somewhat nasty *****, so I'm not all that sad to see you go. You almost broke me. You're almost gone and I'm trying to move on.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I got more sun today - nice low sun angle , but it is near 65F outside....in Ohio on New Year's Eve?! Um, yeah!


:sus We got stupid rain! My snowman melted


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hungry mans on for half price(1.99), bought about 20


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Hungry mans on for half price(1.99), bought about 20


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Broken mirrors with regularity, maybe there's something to it...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm feeling content and confident right now. Odd.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I'm feeling content and confident right now. Odd.


:ditto


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Why was I not blessed with a sister who I wouldn't want to murder in her sleep?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Lost one of my baby teeth 2day - don't laugh I still have some left. I wonder if how much I would get if I put it under my pillow 2nite ?? Hmmm- lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's eeeaaarly and we're drinking lol.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

so few hours left in 2010 and I feel sad, stressed, and anxious. I need a drink :cup


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy New Year from the UK!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Maybe, unbeknownst to everyone, everyone got bored by everyone else. Did ya ever think of that? :tiptoes


good point, I think there's something to that!

meanwhile, I was extremely disturbed to see police tape around my local health food store as I walked by this morning. According to one of the officers, one of the employees was found head first in a barrel of muesli, effectively drowning in it. It was a cereal killing.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

2011 looks pretty promising. :yes


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

E93 said:


> 2011 looks pretty promising. :yes


 Agreed!!!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Should old acquaintance be forgot
And never brought to mind?
Should old acquaintance be forgot
And days of Auld Lang Syne?

Can't wait to hear that one in the bar tonight


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- 1st glass of rum on the rocks - check
- Decently loud music - check
- Prepping to fry potato wedges & grill a chicken breast - check


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy New Year's everyone!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

You know you have no life when you totally forget it's New Year's until you're reminded about it by SAS. :help


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I missed you, Avril and Natalie... It's great to have you back in the spotlight where you talented ladies belong.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Happy new year all!

----

I look like a corpse today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's a reason I sometimes think the bottles of rum I buy deserve to be cradled & sung to like a baby


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> There's a reason I sometimes think the bottles of rum I buy deserve to be cradled & sung to like a baby


Of course they do, they're very special and delightful things


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I have just realised today...that on the right hand corner on my black monitor, there is a tiny blacked out circle which is a webcam :sus ar *goes and sticks blue tack on it*


...And I don't know how to get it to work either :um


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hate walking the streets with a gun. It draws way too much attention for my liking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> I hate walking the streets with a gun. It draws way too much attention for my liking.


I would feel safer on the streets knowing you are patroling, though.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would feel safer on the streets knowing you are patroling, though.


Thing is, I'm not patrolling. I'm on a weekend leave and I _have _to carry my gun around with me EVERYWHERE. I even have to sleep with it. So annoying.:roll


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Last night sucked.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:ditto


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

It's a year until next New Year's. Woop.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's 2011. the Mayans say we have one year left to live. 2012 everything goes *boom* so live your life to the fullest, or do like me and wait to die.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

If I cut off your arms and cut off your legs would you still love me anyway?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> If I cut off your arms and cut off your legs would you still love me anyway?


no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That was officially my worst New Years ever. Everrrr.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

January 1, 2011
I wonder how long it will take me to write 2011.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Please read my new blog. Thanks.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> January 1, 2011
> I wonder how long it will take me to write 2011.


tell me about it. I just know I'm still going to be writing Year of the Tiger on all my checks (does anyone even write checks anymore?).


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Since our traits are correlated with social anhedonia and you're all getting pleasure out of this bantering and mine's 0, that must make my social anhedonia off the scale on par with the dead perhaps.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Small,

Far away.

Small,

Far away :yes


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I be sleepy 2day =/


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel like I need to apologize...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ME fall asleep on computer 2day lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Everyone at works yells at me when I swear because I'm "too nice to swear".


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Last night sucked, and right now I'm really bored. :\


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:boogie:clap:boogie

Yay! Almost done with my next song cover!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Do you know what Jan 1st means in my family?

BUCKETS OF LEFTOVER SHRIMP DIP BABY. My tongue burns but I must eat it all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a new year, I've got to get my sh*t together...or try to anyway


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ocd ocd ocd ocd ocd


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Do you know what Jan 1st means in my family?
> 
> BUCKETS OF LEFTOVER SHRIMP DIP BABY. My tongue burns but I must eat it all.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

And yet I am intrigued to try some.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I wish there was something more I could do to help but even that won't stop me from trying even harder until she's happy again. :yes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm in pork jerky heaven


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This is clever. Perfectionist approves.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't add a tag.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I'm going to go driving today for the first time. Yeah, be scared.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, I'm going to go driving today for the first time. Yeah, be scared.


Woo enjoy! Remember, accelerate to ~2000rpm, hold it there and sloooowly release the clutch.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> This is clever. Perfectionist approves.


^I'll let them know they have your approval :wink

where can I upload videos (privately) that are longer than 15 minutes?!!! I already tried photobucket, facebook, youtube, mejuba, and some other site that I forget the name of :um...and I have no idea how to split it up into shorter sections either :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^I'll let them know they have your approval :wink
> 
> where can I upload videos (privately) that are longer than 15 minutes?!!! I already tried photobucket, facebook, youtube, mejuba, and some other site that I forget the name of :um...and I have no idea how to split it up into shorter sections either :|


Vimeo?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Traditional soup with mashed rice, oh so good


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Great, two blockade mission in a row. This should be fun!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Vimeo?


Thanks I'll try it


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I love the smell of carmex at 9:34 pm.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I finished all 17 pages of school work!! Now I gatta save it .. Eh!! I wanna redo it again!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> I finished all 17 pages of school work!! Now I gatta save it .. Eh!! *I wanna redo it again!!!!*


:| whaaaaa


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Apparently the people in the apartment above me decided they need to nail something to the wall at 10:50pm....great.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ospi said:


> :| whaaaaa


Yeah 3rd time redoing it - before only got 9 pages done and felt it was crap... It just freaks me out a teacher is gonna read this!! :afr _*panic attack coming on*_ Stupid SA and OCD!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> Yeah 3rd time redoing it - before only got 9 pages done and felt it was crap... It just freaks me out a teacher is gonna read this!! :afr _*panic attack coming on*_ Stupid SA and OCD!!


lol sure it is fine, less stress more faith!!

-----------

Letting my dad drive my car to the shops, I am getting trusting in my old age.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jazz


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

2AM lets get the party started !


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Dimples!!!!!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

PATROOONNNNN!!!! :drunk


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You've probably already been told this but shadowmask, your avatar is soo cute, hehe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took my Paxil....sleep is on the way


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Creating all my passwords and even my pin number relating to my boyfriend was not a wise idea. I'm too lazy to change them now though.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Rihanna can wear anything! Girl makes music videos with her red weave in a green necklace, black tank, white striped shirt, orange and blue shorts with tan knee highs and neon nail polish. 

Geez Louise. I freak out I put on non-black pants.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's that feeling in my heart again, I suppose I ought to watch another movie to supplement it again for a little while


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm all over your new posts and you LOVE IT, baby.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate my life. I want a break.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

soooooo tired and cant sleep. Dammit! Me head is fried from all the late nights over the Crimbo! And the chippers isnt open today. Whats the story there? I need me fix of curry-chips!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It hurts worse at night.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mom smokes in the car. Jesus is okay with it, but we can't tell dad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That's 4 movies so far, may as well start number 5 & keep the marathon going


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Tomorrow is going to be a roller coaster.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Why does a "X" mean a kiss & an "O" mean a hug? :? I think that it makes more sense the other way around.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

gilt said:


> Why does a "X" mean a kiss & an "O" mean a hug? :? I think that it makes more sense the other way around.


"X stands for kisses because it is supposedly the shape of a persons lips when they kiss. Also, in early times people who did not know how to write signed their name with an X and kissed it to show their sincerity.

An O stands for hugs because the shape of arms around a person is roughly the shape of an O, and also because Jewish immigrants who did not wish to discriminate against God by using the turned shape of cross signed with an O instead of an X."

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_does_X_stand_for_kiss_and_O_stand_for_hugs#ixzz19uGMYeWH


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Must. Start. Revising. :mum


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish an eccentric billionaire with a love of theme parks would rebuild Opryland.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

God damn I was so hungover yesterday. I thought yesterday was Sunday and I thought today was Monday. Now I just realized today is Sunday.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

SAS distracted me and I left my coffee on the burner for a long time.. now it is bitter and too strong.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Bengals lost......again.....another 4-12 year :fall.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it weird that every time I sell something on eBay the first thing I do is Google the buyers name?

I guess I'm just curious. I almost always find something, usually a Facebook. Found it quite cute that a hot 19 year old training to be a beauty therapist was buying all my old Pokemon cards. 

People are so lax with their privacy settings... I got bored and searched for a girl I used to be friends with back when I was like 5. No mutual friends but everything except her wall was viewable. Her work, her schools, 700-odd photos she'd been tagged in. Didn't add her in the end... would've been weird.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's go BEARS!!!!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

gilt said:


> Why does a "X" mean a kiss & an "O" mean a hug? :? I think that it makes more sense the other way around.


Eep. For the longest time I had those the other way around. So I've been creeping it up unintentionally all that time :/


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

calle en la caca


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Noooo! Bears lost


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Noooo! Bears lost


But the Jets won!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Odd number of posts..
I feel the need to make it even.
Much better :yes

And: *600* :yay


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Holy crap, it's gonna be happening THIS Sunday??!! :time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Where is my other glove? :stu


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

LALoner said:


> But the Jets won!


:mum MEH!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I may as well have said:

Let's spend our last hours together freezing our butts off in the nature trail and getting lost, just as it gets REAL DARK OUT. Yeah, that sounds like it would be fun. And, while we backtrack in the dark and try not to think 'Doesn't this remind you of the opening scene to several horror movies?' we should also get rained on. Nothing says _adieu_ like the creeping sensation of possibly being brutally murdered.

I'm kidding it wasn't scary. Cold, though...friggen cold. I really enjoyed my tea when we got home, at least. Dry clothes? Yeah those are also nice. Sometimes my ideas are just bad, but hey, what other January 2nd would you get to walk in the park? We should be well underneath several blizzards. I kinda feel like I live somewhere else as long as Mother Nature doesn't dump a buncha white stuff on us. Take that last line as you will.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I got to the skating rink, but they weren't renting skates today. Next timeeeee.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A friend is coming over to go shopping then play The Sims 3 with me. Can't wait.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Why does the UK always get all the cool stuff?!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going to lay back down


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

There is a 15 degree difference between the 1st and second levels of my apartment. It's cold downstairs where my computer is and my fingers are freezing.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Skiing tomorrow!!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Dark Drifter said:


> Why does the UK always get all the cool stuff?!


'Cuz we're cool like that :cig

----

Eurgh, damn VAT going up tomorrow. *quickly goes and buys an mp3 on amazon even though she probably won't use it*

Bloody Conservatives :mum


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hungry hungry hungrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hungry hungry hungrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy.


me toooooo, ill cook us a stir-fry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

anymouse said:


> i wish the random thoughts thread wasn't so overabundant. mayhaps if it was really random thoughts.. true randomness rather than blog/status update descriptions of people's days. we should have a larger status update space under names on the left there.. so people could post there instead. and also, good updates could go in the "good things that happened today" and bad, in the thread of the similar name. /ramble


I approve and all, I'm just far too big of a hypocrite.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in such a strange space right now


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

AHHHHH computer problems !! WTF ! I have my laptop plugged in and I get this message ... I so cant wait to get my other laptop back!!!


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Feast your eyes, Anymouse:
"Thought of the panda as emblematic or somehow symbolic of Buddha for me -- a stylized figure, not individualized, something that enables the recognition of personally specific things in, e.g., Hal [her husband] and me that are lovable, but it also deindividuates us, mother and/or child -- subject and/or object...

With my puritanical modernist aesthetic, I used to think it was embarrassing, in a religion like Buddhism, to have images of divinity scattered all over the landscape. It had the whiff of idolatry.

But I was reading this book, and I happened to look around my living room, and what was there? Like, twelve or fifteen stuffed pandas and pictures of pandas.

Not because I view them as gods! Not because I believe, even, in God -- like my belief mattered.

But because to see them makes me happy. Seeing self and others transmogrified through them -- the presence, gravity, and clumsy comedy of these big, inefficient, contented, very endangered bodies. With all their sexual incompetence and soot-black, cookie-cutter ears. It seems so obvious that the more such images there are, the happier.

And it means a lot, to be happy."

- Eve Kosofksy Sedgwick, _A Dialogue on Love_, p. 215​


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sex sex sex sex sex. Why do I watch shows with so much sex in them. It's like dangling a juicy mouse in front of a paralyzed cat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> Sex sex sex sex sex. Why do I watch shows with so much sex in them. It's like dangling a juicy mouse in front of a paralyzed cat.


hahaha yeah I know how you feel.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> i wish the random thoughts thread wasn't so overabundant. mayhaps if it was really random thoughts.. true randomness rather than blog/status update descriptions of people's days. we should have a larger status update space under names on the left there.. so people could post there instead. and also, good updates could go in the "good things that happened today" and bad, in the thread of the similar name. /ramble


I agree with this! :yay

(You could always start an alternate thread and call it the TRULY Random Thoughts thread or something . . .)


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

6am - hmmmm am I gonna sleep yet?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's gonna be alright.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

haven't been this excited in a while


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder if I could hide a murderer in the attic...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have 20 minutes to get myself to McDonald's before they stop serving breakfast.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr Shankly said:


> I wonder if I could hide a murderer in the attic...


So long as its your own attic!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

anonymid said:


> I agree with this! :yay
> 
> (You could always start an alternate thread and call it the TRULY Random Thoughts thread or something . . .)


I'll be the first to admit my random thoughts are random about .01% of the time, and could benefit from such a thread.

____

Can't wait to see the kitten! Gotta get a move on, though. My morning hunger pains feel like death.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have 20 minutes to get myself to McDonald's before they stop serving breakfast.


Wow, I was thinking the same thing. I have 30 minutes to get there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made it - got a sausage McMuffin (no egg) a hash brown and a small coffee for $2.
There had to have been some mistake. :lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I made it - got a sausage McMuffin (no egg) a hash brown and a small coffee for $2.
> *There had to have been some mistake*. :lol


aye, there was! The mistake was buyin one of those McMuffin things. You'd have been better off eatin some kitty-litter.

McMuffins suck!

(rant over)

PS- Can I have a cheeky nibble on yer McMuffin?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have 20 minutes to get myself to McDonald's before they stop serving breakfast.






millenniumman75 said:


> I made it - got a sausage McMuffin (no egg) a hash brown and a small coffee for $2.
> There had to have been some mistake. :lol


:boogie


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

God, I love this blog so much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Somehow the perfect excuse has just landed in my lap


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am in a overly happy mood today - for no reason ...:sus3
I hate overly happy people and I am being one of those annoying people 2day.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My friend has invited me to go somewhere warm in February... part of me thinks it'd be awesome but I'm so screwed up. I'm ashamed to wear a bathing suit, the ocean scares me, I don't like sharing a room, I'll nearly starve to death, and I hate most of the things she enjoys like taking posey pictures and going to clubs. I wish she was content chilling on the beach and exploring without all the social stuff. On the plus side, maybe a shark will eat me! :yay


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I had a dream that I had a best friend.  Then I woke up.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder where my free cinema ticket is. It's out there somewhere, blowing in the wind. Alas.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's so nice to reach that level of aquaintance with a person where you can playfully insult them.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I may end up regretting this.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im ****. now i have to hallucinate to confirm it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a takeaway today and slept for four hours.

Prolific I am not.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Costa Rica?!!!!! That's just about irresistible.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been awake for over an hour. I think it's time for a nap.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Mr Shankly was Permanently Banned. Wonder what he did.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know how long I can keep diving into films & sleep to escape my reality


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Clown hat, curly hair, smiley-face.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am tired ..


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Mr Shankly was Permanently Banned. Wonder what he did.


Duplicate account for someone who was temporarily banned.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I want a watermelon-tini.... damn why is all the vodka gone


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Duplicate account for someone who was temporarily banned.


Mr Shankly is not gonna be perm banned on his other account right ?? :rain 
Is his banned still 2 weeks ?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

everything is so wrong...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> everything is so wrong...


Whats the matter Rawrguy??


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

If I was an older and richer I could own a racehorse.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Whats the matter Rawrguy??


meh, don't feel so much as going into detail right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to the library today. Yes, this is really exciting.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^I always knew you were a wild one.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain
We've been through this such a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain
But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away
If we could take the time to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone
I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my 
own Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain, ohhh yeahhh
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain


Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Can't sleep.. :no
:sus
hnnngggg.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just a little bit longer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My vacation is over :fall.
Back to life, back to reality


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like I am becoming the company scientist with all my test tubes and chemicals and such. So much for that engineering degree xD


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> everything is so wrong...


:squeeze


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ABC and 123. if only life were that easy. :duck


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

****, that song pumps me up.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe if i somehow stimulate my pineal gland, being alone can be more
enjoyable


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Your what gland? :b

Geez, the library is CRAP now. Or, okay, maybe it's super crap when it's school holidays and there are little ****s running around everywhere.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This is pretty much the most adorable thing I've ever seen.






I mean I know the ladybug is prob just trying to eat the sprinkles rather than play with them BUT STILL.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

4am and I am up bored.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

au Lait said:


> This is pretty much the most adorable thing I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my. I'm in love with this video.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

au Lait said:


> This is pretty much the most adorable thing I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha that's so cute. Funny little thing.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

au Lait said:


> This is pretty much the most adorable thing I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is quite amusing and wth all the colors would be cool to watch well high.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> 4am and I am up bored.


Go to bed!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm a loser babyyy... so why don't you kill meeee?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Big wet patch on already seethrough nightie, thanks hair. D:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Big wet patch on already seethrough nightie, thanks hair. D:


Same thing keeps happenin to my see-through nightie as well


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Same thing keeps happenin to my see-through nightie as well


I await photographic evidence.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I await photographic evidence.


I'll show ya mine if ya show me yours.

(eh, i meant the picture, honest I did....)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I lie to people so much because of my SA.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I slept a decent amount of the night, I wonder if I'll have a fairly normal day


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Total cereal gets soggy awfully fast...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I think i hallucinated yesterday


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

lyssado707 said:


> I think i hallucinated yesterday


In Humboldt County? Unheard of!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

kiasockmonkey said:


> Total cereal gets soggy awfully fast...


Don't talk **** about Total! 
(Hopefully you've seen Tourettes Guy on YouTube or that won't be funny).

I'm off to go walk across water and catch fish. Just call me Jesus.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My friend and I nearly got hit by a truck today.. We were walking down the road and heard tires squealing but couldn't work out where the noise was coming from. Suddenly this truck came round the corner, mounted the curb about 3 inches from where we were standing and sped off. Then a guy came running round the corner and asked if he could borrow my phone to call the police because his truck had just been stolen. :O


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Bored. Wandering around the airport, waiting for my connecting flight. 2 more hours to go.


Where are ya heading to?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

To Brian Cox on BBC2 now: reveal thy skin care regime. I can tell you have one.



tutliputli said:


> My friend and I nearly got hit by a truck today.. We were walking down the road and heard tires squealing but couldn't work out where the noise was coming from. Suddenly this truck came round the corner, mounted the curb about 3 inches from where we were standing and sped off. Then a guy came running round the corner and asked if he could borrow my phone to call the police because his truck had just been stolen. :O


Too close. My friend encountered an idiot like that Xmas Eve. He crashed through a neighbour's wall and took out a lamppost and their cars. He'd been drinking. My friend ran outside and later had to speak to police. He ran off but later got caught cos he was a numbnuts and kept driving past the scene with a friend.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> bananananananana is how it's spelled


:yes

:banana:banana:banana


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm going to Indonesia, Bali and Lombok. Not right this second, but in the summertime. 

Maybe I'll live there for a while, live in a cave eating coconuts and surfing all day.
Perhaps I'll meet a local and we'll have cool long haired wild forest children who look a bit like Mowgli except frecklier. I could finally get a monkey butler and teach it to shape surfboards and make me curry while I play the ukulele and teach little kids how to read better and learn to do other cool stuff too!

Or maybe I'll just go to Bundoran and sleep in a tent and drink cider.

It's a fifty fifty :stu


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Icebreaker activities are the lamest form of time wasting. Absolute worst. Despicable. Pah. Worthy of a spit on the ground. And of course everyone at my table becomes a group while I'm the loner who must find another group. Ah well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

American quarters, They are great American quarters, They look like Canadian quarters, And so you never notice when you have American quarters, Not unless you live in an apartment & do coin laundry, Then you notice American quarters, Why do you notice American quarters?, You notice American quarters because they don't fit in the coin slot, Apparently Americans seen Canadian quarters & thought "ours must be some nondescript & pointlessly small percentage bigger than the Canadians", Having enacted that thought I'm left to stand rather annoyed by it while trying to do my laundry, American quarters, Once loved by Canadian Brotha for assimilating & now hated by Canadian Brotha for refusing to slot into our laundry machines, Perhaps I'll have them deported...damned American quarters


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Revision is killing me. 
:sus


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

There once was a tiger striped cat. This cat died a million deaths, revived and lived a million lives, and he was owned by various people who he didn't really care for. The cat wasn't afraid to die. Then one day the cat became a stray cat, which meant he was free. He met a white female cat, and the two of them spent their days together happily. Well, years passed, and the white cat grew weak and died of old age. The tiger striped cat cried a million times, and then he died too. Except this time, he didn't come back to life.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Is it wierd that my own avatar gives me deja vu? I really feel like I've done this all before....


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Go to bed!


It is now 5pm and I am still up ... To sad to sleep , my mind is racing now . A friend of mine I have not seen in 3 years and lost contact with online about 4 months ago, just committed suicide Sunday and finding out is heart breaking.:sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> It is now 5pm and I am still up ... To sad to sleep , my mind is racing now . A friend of mine I have not seen in 3 years and lost contact with online about 4 months ago, just committed suicide Sunday and finding out is heart breaking.:sigh


Sorry to hear about that, need2bnormal


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I may have found my house. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> I think I may have found my house. Fingers crossed!


How'd you lose it in the first place??


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Usually I think I'm the strangest person in my building but I just went to get my coat out of the laundry room & there was a lady in the hall knocking on doors claiming she lived in the building, is a diabetic out of meds & needed $24, I think she has me topped if she actually lives in here


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> How'd you lose it in the first place??


Sorry, my _new_ house LOL :b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

So I was all pumped about working out. Changed into my sweats. Ran up and down the stairs 20 times. Stretched my hamstrings. Pulled out the mat. Then fell asleep :lol This will be harder than I thought.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bought two boxsets, one full of Greta Garbo movies, the other of Olivier's Shakespeare films. Woo.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

abaloo


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn Why do I do this. :teeth


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

AHH! Am I the only one having troubles logging into chat???


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn. It looked way better in the pics. Bust.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> Damn. It looked way better in the pics. Bust.


The house you liked??? Aww, back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I just want a big bag of quality weed and a bottle of rum, the finer things in life.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Back to NS for school


Oh, so you're not from Nova Scotia then? Always thought you were


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

5 spartans 10 gladiators and 30 vikings versus 300 hipsters and 500 emos and the bush administration this saturday night at the colosseum. tickets on sale at your local ticket master.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aw all my high school friends got together to have crepes tonight and everyone forgot to invite me because I don't have facebook. I want thin pancakes


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I am screwed because no one at my high school tells me anything and leave me out of everything including school projects.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew gross guys I am missing my ex argh argh stop it Elise stop it stop it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for over 19 of the last 24 hours. I don't know how much longer I can last tonight


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

What do tigers dream of when they take a little tiger snooze? :stu


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:mum UGH!! I can't get back onto chat- stupid computer .... :sigh


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Procrastination! I should have been in bed 4 hours ago


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm out of bottled water. Now I get to drink the water from the tap, gross! It tastes different I tellsya!! -.-"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sean88 said:


> I'm out of bottled water. Now I get to drink the water from the tap, gross! It tastes different I tellsya!! -.-"


It really does. D:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Ew gross guys I am missing my ex argh argh stop it Elise stop it stop it.


It's okay to experience temporary insanity after you've been single a while...it'll pass.

I should be asleep. But I'm rocking out...

_Bottles and cans and just clap your hands and just clap your hands..._:clap


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

5:22 am - bored and can't sleep still ...:con
Dammit! I am up for 72 hours , :cupNow I make some coffee.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> 5:22 am - bored and can't sleep still ...:con
> Dammit! I am up for 72 hours , :cup*Now I make some coffee*.


I think maybe I know why your up so late.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I think maybe I know why your up so late.


 I have not had coffee in like a week, tried cutting it out ... my brain don't care lol.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I would have put money on there being thousands of Google results for "Lynda La Plante" and "s***" - maybe I'm the only one who's noticed that it's all implausible, formulaic twaddle.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

petco is having a dollar a gallon fish tank sale. I need more people to talk about fish with. buy a fish tank.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Banzai said:


> I so very very hope that there has been an admin error and my university had actually meant to accept me outright as opposed to sending me an interview (i.e borderline) because I probably won't go to it anyway! :mum :afr


I talked to them and the interview is merely to gauge your interest. If you don't show up they will decide your not interested enough and will look to the other candidates.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Cindy is a hi-larious name.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Join Join join!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/compliments-of-resonance/


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it worth trying to cram revise for a test you know you're gonna do badly in anyway? :um


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Purple Pen said:


> There once was a tiger striped cat. This cat died a million deaths, revived and lived a million lives, and he was owned by various people who he didn't really care for. The cat wasn't afraid to die. Then one day the cat became a stray cat, which meant he was free. He met a white female cat, and the two of them spent their days together happily. Well, years passed, and the white cat grew weak and died of old age. The tiger striped cat cried a million times, and then he died too. Except this time, he didn't come back to life.


I really liked that story.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like leaving the house for a little while every day.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

damn! yesterday really was annoying. so i was cuddling with another soldier, trying to conserve heat, whilst it rained like a madman on top of us. we couldn't build a tent because it was too dark and muddy for that. well, it was so cold that the soldier next to me got severe hypothermia, with a body temperature of 30 degrees. he almost died before he was rushed to hospital.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope splenda doesn't really cause cancer cuz I just dumped half a box of it into my iced coffee...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My bangs grow too fast...I just trimmed them like two days ago and they're already stabbing me in the eyes again. =/ 

Ok hair you can stop trying to blind me now thx


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


Update, supposedly Cleavland Cavaliers hired him and even bought him a house


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Update, supposedly Cleavland Cavaliers hired him and even bought him a house


that's beautiful


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

au Lait said:


> My bangs grow too fast...I just trimmed them like two days ago and they're already stabbing me in the eyes again. =/
> 
> Ok hair you can stop trying to blind me now thx


Argh me too. And even though they look perfect after I've cut them, washed and styled my hair, next time I go to wash it, they suddenly look all wonky and unkempt.

----

I soooooo want to work for the company that is called, simply, 'Tinies'.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

MindOverMood said:


> Update, supposedly Cleavland Cavaliers hired him and even bought him a house


Cleveland did something good?! No way.  This guy does have a stellar radio voice.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah finally a lil sleep


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay I'm going to actually try to work towards my New Years Resolutions and start a food diary today. I can do ittttttttt.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:doh.... hmm school work needs to be done ... Anther 9 essays! :um
I think I will start 2maro nite.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, that was awkward. Some lady at work asked if I've ever seen a picture of her daughter then asked if I was single...lol. Thankfully someone interrupted me which allowed me to escape in the opposite direction as fast as possible.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :doh.... hmm school work needs to be done ... Anther 9 essays! :um
> I think I will start 2maro nite.


9 essays? :shock


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

who added my username to the tags :um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> who added my username to the tags :um


:tiptoe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :tiptoe


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am going to make dino chicken nuggets. I know, the awesomeness of it all is overwhelming. ;[


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I am going to make dino chicken nuggets. I know, the awesomeness of it all is overwhelming. ;[


can i has some


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

dontworrybehappy said:


> can i has some


Sure.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Sure.


yay!! :clap


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> 9 essays? :shock


Yeah my teacher likes to not give us essay for awhile then stacks them hard on us- it's like each teacher's has it timed to give them out all at once.:mum. Oh well I got 3 of the essays done .


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I feel a little bit too good. I can't shake the feeling that something awful is going to happen. 

I don't feel so good now that I'm worried. Mission accomplished!


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

His name is BillyBob!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoa - I hope that macaroni and cheese doesn't come back to get me overnight. :afr


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sees Candy :mushy


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I want some cookies! :[


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

sean88 said:


> I want some cookies! :[


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


>


Now I want some cookies. =/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Weird, I think those cookies transported fat into my butt.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Yummy cookies!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

So much to do today and I can't be bothered with any of it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like having a pet volcano.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I just dunno wha ta be doin with me pet leprechaun Seamus anymore. Considerin puttin him up fer adoption. He was up ta his usual nonsense again taday. Cant take much more of it. 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/dub16-30871/day-2-seamus-visits-the-dentist-4884/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I just dunno wha ta be doin with me pet leprechaun Seamus anymore. Considerin puttin him up fer adoption. He was up ta his usual nonsense again taday. Cant take much more of it.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/blogs/dub16-30871/day-2-seamus-visits-the-dentist-4884/


Seamus=Dub16?
:lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> Seamus=Dub16?
> :lol


hahaha, gawd let's hope not! :um


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Again, I am back.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I feel very calm right now idky.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope that helped, I hope this helps


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't buy white underwear for any man in your life. You will lose all respect for them come laundry day.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

3,000th post. Em, am I s'posed ta be happy, sad, or drunk?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> 3,000th post. Em, am I s'posed ta be happy, sad, or drunk?


HAPPY!! :yay congrats
Here's a cake for your accomplishment :hb


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> HAPPY!! :yay congrats
> Here's a cake for your accomplishment :hb


Wohooo! aye, cake will go doon a treat right now! :boogie

(dont let Seamus see it)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Wohooo! aye, cake will go doon a treat right now! :boogie
> 
> (dont let Seamus see it)


I won't :no
I will hide it from him using my magical powers


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> 3,000th post. Em, am I s'posed ta be happy, sad, or drunk?


Ace!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

gtfgtdfactjhdf yjcvydeytcu6edrutrsdgfsfnb,vm.mghl;tro


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Once upon a time, there was a Candy and Dan... Things were very hot that year... All the wax was melting on the trees... He would climb balconies, climb everywhere. Do anything for her... Oh Danny boy. Thousands of birds. The tiniest birds adorned her hair... Everything was golden... One night the bed caught fire... He was handsome, and a very good criminal... We lived on sunlight and chocolate bars... It was the afternoon of extravagant delight... Danny, the Daredevil... Candy went missing... The day's last rays of sunshine cruise like sharks..."I wanna try it your way this time!" You came into my life really fast, and I liked it. We squelched in the mud of our joy. I was wet thighed with the surrender... Then there was a gap in things... And the whole earth tilted... This is the business. This is what we're after. With you inside me... Comes the hatch of death...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^I don't get it.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> ^I don't get it.


It's a quote from a movie I really like  I didn't write it myself.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Which movie?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> Which movie?


Candy


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Which movie?


Candy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

that was depressing


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Insomnia sucks, but when you're talking to someone cool it's not so bad at all.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

22.27 - felt like another quake in old Yorkcestershire... the second this week.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i want to dominate just for fun today.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to start living like a real person.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^me too :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My bro wants to borrow my laptop next week, I wonder why he just doesn't buy one, he has more than enough money to do so


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Why is my name tagged in this thread? :um


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

You're so sweet and well-adjusted, it just makes me want to puke.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

God speed little kitty!


:dead


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think I'm dumb but maybe just happy.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

800th post!!! YAY


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

What am I reacting to? I need to book a doctors appointment


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

What does it mean to have your name be tagged:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

all you need is confidence and ignorance and success is sure,"Mark Twain. Looks like im not even half ways. :duck


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Natalie Horler is one of the few singers who can bring me to tears because of the emotion she puts into her songs... Such a beautiful singer with a voice and personality to match.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ihl said:


> What does it mean to have your name be tagged:stu


look at the bottom of the page.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

did anyone else notice on the "sas crush" thread the conveniently placed ad next to Dub's post? :stu


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Yo, ding dong, man. Ding dong. Ding dong, yo.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> did anyone else notice on the "sas crush" thread the conveniently placed ad next to Dub's post? :stu


What was it of? I use adblock so I can't see anything:blank


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> What was it of? I use adblock so I can't see anything:blank


facial blushing problems


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I have to sleep soon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three paths with stress and anxiety

- eliminate it
- modify it
- be less affected by it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's FRIDAY! :fall and my 54,400th post!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hungry hungry. We might be getting Chinese tonight.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


>


:shock


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Hi Zeddicus.  Summoned by cookies, eh? :b


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I _*HATE *_the 50 post in 24 hour rule !!!!!!!!! :mum


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know how to approach this, or any of it for that matter


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I _*HATE *_the 50 post in 24 hour rule !!!!!!!!! :mum


Aye, Sing it sister!!!!!!!!! (never said that before!!)

Us irish folk are waay too talkative ta be limited to 50 ramblings in 24 hours. Unleash the shackles! Dub has too much wisdom ta be curtailed like this.

Can I get 50 posts fer me and an extra 50 fer Seamus????


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Aye, Sing it sister!!!!!!!!! (never said that before!!)
> 
> Us irish folk are waay too talkative ta be limited to 50 ramblings in 24 hours. Unleash the shackles! Dub has too much wisdom ta be curtailed like this.
> 
> Can I get 50 posts fer me and an extra 50 fer Seamus????


Yes - I try to post all over the board . Trying to help people .. I guess mods see a problem with that!!:mum . 75-100 limit would be awesome !! Can't they up it just a bit even?? - Yeah yeah mods I know "we do this to stop spammers " ... It gets annoying though. :roll

Oh and if Seamus gets a extra 50- I so want one a boost for every imangerany leprechaun I own.

Done with my lil rant now - I think. Well at least for now.

EDIT : _*You are only allowed to post 50 replies within 24 hours. Please try again later.
*_
*HEY what gives - I only posted 27 post 2day!!!! **:con*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:tiptoe :drunk :doh :tiptoe ._.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't generally have regrets but I think I'm experiencing my first major one right now...and it's one seriously ****ed up emotion.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

So my dreams last night included me attempting numerous times to make out with this guy at my house who I believe was my sister's fictional boyfriend. Then I felt up this girl on my bed and tried to get some serious lesbian action going on. There were sharks and gingerbread cookies and running for my life too, but that's the norm. Think I need to get laid. Trampled. Dunked. Smartified.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> So my dreams last night included me attempting numerous times to make out with this guy at my house who I believe was my sister's fictional boyfriend. Then I felt up this girl on my bed and tried to get some serious lesbian action going on. There were sharks and gingerbread cookies and running for my life too, but that's the norm. Think I need to get laid. Trampled. Dunked. Smartified.


Go on


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

what really defines a random thought? anyway, when columnist is mistaken for communist, it makes the sentence sound funny


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hehehehehe :eyes


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah life, how I hate you so. :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahaha the trailer for "Don't Be Afraid of The Dark" made me s*** myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I took a nap :lol


Hilarious.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I took a nap :lol


I took a 2 hour nap ....:roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got to be awake for a few more hours yet, so I may as well eat


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Thinking about going to one of those SA meetups in my area...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i don't know which ship to buy.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ace! It is so pretty out 2nite. It snowed all of today. We lit the fireplace up and had hot chocolate.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is all crap.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ahaha the trailer for "Don't Be Afraid of The Dark" made me s*** myself.


They remade it?!? I watched the original when I was eight, and it scared the bejeesus out of me :afr


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

4.1 earthquake today. I didn't even feel it.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

au Lait said:


> 4.1 earthquake today. I didn't even feel it.


That's badass


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My o, l, and right alt buttons are broken on my laptop from slamming them too much from playing online role playing games... Maybe I should stop?? Nah...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so distorted when the up goes sideways & the spirals melt straight & my closed eyes see & the thought sits on my conscience smothering it to silence & there was a reason for it all somewhere...somewhere...somewhere...& I thought if I pulled out my hair strand by strand at baldness I'd grasp only my sanity


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

why do some gay and sensitive men assume that straight men showing off to each other by posting pics of themselves and their muscles is some kind of repressed homosexual act? is there some projection and maybe a little repression of your own going on here? do you some of you gay and sensitive men secretly like straight men with fit and muscular bodies? i think you do.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a date 2nite in about 20 minutes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I have a date 2nite in about 20 minutes


 :yay Yay!!! Have fun!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :yay Yay!!! Have fun!!


I am back from my first date ever.... :hide


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i don't want a mag! i'd rather have a grenade-launcher instead.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

FINALLY the weekend's here!!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> I am back from my first date ever.... :hide


How'd it go?


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

My cat's an idiot. He sits in the litter box, hangs his butt outside, and then craps on the floor.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

laura024 said:


> How'd it go?


:afr It was freaky - anxiety kept coming. We was at Starbucks , I could not drink my coffee my hands was shaking so bad. I drank through a straw I could not keep a real grip on it. But it turned out okay - he seemed just as nervous as I was.....


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :afr It was freaky - anxiety kept coming. We was at Starbucks , I could not drink my coffee my hands was shaking so bad. I drank through a straw I could not keep a real grip on it. But it turned out okay - he seemed just as nervous as I was.....


If he brought a coupon I think I know who he was ...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Purple Pen said:


> My cat's an idiot. He sits in the litter box, hangs his butt outside, and then craps on the floor.


Hahahaha. I'm sorry, I know what that feels like except my cat didn't attempt to use his litter box at all. xD


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Phobos is a sneaky coward, he attacks when my guard is down.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

K-I-C-K-A-S-S
That's the way we spell success


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

gilt said:


> Phobos is a sneaky coward, he attacks when my guard is down.


quake 3?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

la luna densa e grave, densa e grave come sta, la luna?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a painful flemish on the side of my face . It is going to be there for a while .


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I ain't happy, I'm feeling glad
I got sunshine, in a bag
I'm useless,but not for long
The future is coming on


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^ 






Good song.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm stuck with no way out.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish she'd hurry up and get sick of me already.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:boogie


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh my god, cat people! CAT PEOPLE! Help me!!!! I'm terrified of her.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm feeling inspired to write... But there's work to do


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> I'm stuck with no way out.


:stu

:squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't want to go back to the way I was before. :sigh


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :stu
> 
> :squeeze


:ditto


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are random thoughts ever really random to the person that thinks them, or just to everyone else because they don't know that person's train of thought? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

squirrels :yay


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I can stick my big toe in my mouth - you wanna see?:b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My head hurts


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Bleed, baby, bleed.


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey Brah!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

If you try to fail - and then succeed at doing so, which have you done?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

theandrew said:


> Hey Brah!


That just gave me my laugh of the day


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> If you try to fail - and then succeed at doing so, which have you done?


:stu


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Who knew naked photos weren't allowed on the forum? Next thing you know they'll be censoring bad words... oh wait.

I could've been clothed in that photo!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is anther question I have a ponder about -

If they say money does not grow on tree's but paper in fact is made out of trees and paper is made into money it makes sense why banks have branches. 

So why is the statement "money does not grow on trees" around if it is false correct ? If it was true that money did not grow on trees - why do banks have branches ?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> If you try to fail - and then succeed at doing so, which have you done?





need2bnormal said:


> Here is anther question I have a ponder about -
> 
> If they say money does not grow on tree's but paper in fact is made out of trees and paper is made into money it makes sense why banks have branches.
> 
> So why is the statement "money does not grow on trees" come from? If it was true that money did not grow on trees - why do banks have branches ?


:stu


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> If you try to fail - and then succeed at doing so, which have you done?


That depends on what it is you're trying to fail at.
If you were trying to fail at saving money, for example...you'd spend a lot of money, so you'd fail that...but you'd succeed in your attempt at doing that. They'd be two different things that you could succeed/fail at.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a dream that Leary was in chat.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had a dream that Leary was in chat.


I'm sorry :rub


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> If you try to fail - and then succeed at doing so, which have you done?


Both? Essentially you've failed, but you've succeeded in your attempt to fail, as Person 'A' has mentioned up there. If Stephen Hawking had SA, and was on this forum, then you can bet on your life he'd be a fast typer.:teeth

:no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Omg, what an opportunity *dies*


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i can't wait to go back to school and get really, really wasted.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hey scuzi, boppity boopy.?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tigerlilly said:


> i can't wait to go back to school and get really, really wasted.


Now now, this is no way for a lady to talk!!!! :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

During December, an average of 6,624 ships were destroyed per day in PVP. This excludes rookie ships, shuttles and capsules.

I'm Proud to say my ships are not part of that statistic.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I miss her.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

gilt said:


> They remade it?!? I watched the original when I was eight, and it scared the bejeesus out of me :afr


That they did. I never saw the whole version of the original, but the older movies are hard to watch since I'm so used to the new stuff and all. I was hoping I could be a pretentious critic and say, "the original was better!one!!11!"



Purple Pen said:


> My cat's an idiot. He sits in the litter box, hangs his butt outside, and then craps on the floor.


:lol
Sorry!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> If you try to fail - and then succeed at doing so, which have you done?


 You've created an oxymoron:b


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

And now a truly random thought: Sometimes my nipples show through my shirts. It's my secret shame.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Seeing a Psychologist Feb. 2nd. Until then please just leave me alone... I don't want to talk to anyone..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> And now a truly random thought: Sometimes my nipples show through my shirts. It's my secret shame.


Same here. Then I realise I should probably put a bra on today.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Man i hate when people steal your catch phrases and use it against you. Just plain unoriginal.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hahahaha. I'm sorry, I know what that feels like except my cat didn't attempt to use his litter box at all. xD


I found out that cats actually do it purposely if their litter box isn't clean. My bad, haha.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> Seeing a Psychologist Feb. 2nd. Until then please just leave me alone... I don't want to talk to anyone..


:roll Not even me ... you just made me cry a lil ...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Who tagged me in this thread and why? :stu

:um


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

In the song "Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini," which is yellow-the bikini or the polka dots?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*hears sisters female friends bickering and carrying on about pointless thing*
*turns opeth up loud to drown them up*
*hears shouting from them to turn down the "god awful racket*
*turns much up even louder*
*has a swig of beer and laughs triumphantly*


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

If a missing person sees their picture on a milk carton that offers a reward, would they get the money?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Purple Pen said:


> I found out that cats actually do it purposely if their litter box isn't clean. My bad, haha.


Oh yeah true, they're really fussy about that. My cat was just losing it at that time, so I don't think he really cared where he went. :b



BrokenStars said:


> Who tagged me in this thread and why? :stu
> 
> :um


Secret admirer?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Student loans :bah


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oy. two botched conversations in a day, like a surgeon with a bad boob job. I think i will go hide now. :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I only ran twice this past week - thanks to snow and cold.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

3am sleep time?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

900th post!!!!!! :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It's-a me, Mario!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dallas is freeeakkking out...we might get SNOW and sleet! 

I bet Wal-Mart's shelves are being cleared out as I speak . 

:yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes dreams are so bizarre, I need to wash my face, I was drooling


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I is cold!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Waaaah laaaaah close to you...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Chinese food leftovers, YUM.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

random


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I love her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just shaved, proper shaved, clean shaved, I'm now as close to a baby face as I'll ever be again, my mom will come home & think "my baby has come home, I knew he would again"


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I feel like the weakest person in the world...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run today - I only ran twice last week and that is not acceptable.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> I feel like the weakest person in the world...


Me too.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It wouldn't be responsible to blame all of my mental problems on my father, but it would sure as hell make sense.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to run today - I only ran twice last week and that is not acceptable.


:um lighten up! Take a break , its okay! Breath in - breath out. I don't know when the last time I ran was . :teeth


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

UH! How do I renamed a post? It is annoying me. I try to change the tittle of the post. IT does not show that I changed it on the outside - only inside the post. Eh! 
OCD kicking in now


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I finally started to dream in my sleep again. It's been too long.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ihl said:


> I finally started to dream in my sleep again. It's been too long.


I dreamt about you. :mushy

:um

:tiptoe


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

My imaginary friend thinks you have serious problems.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ospi said:


> *hears sisters female friends bickering and carrying on about pointless thing*
> *turns opeth up loud to drown them up*
> *hears shouting from them to turn down the "god awful racket*
> *turns much up even louder*
> *has a swig of beer and laughs triumphantly*


:lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

theandrew said:


> My imaginary friend thinks you have serious problems.


That just made my day. Seriously.
:rofl


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

no idea






:b


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am bored!!!


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup, she's more amazing than I thought. :boogie


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

HAHAAHA! Good luck to you too...im making spam cakes
this thread is living up to its name

ive already posted this but whatever


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> no idea


:stu 
I was waiting for her to get hit by a car or fall on her face. I'm disappointed..



BluePhoenix54 said:


> Yup, she's more amazing than I thought. :boogie


:high5



LostIdentity said:


> HAHAAHA! Good luck to you too...im making spam cakes
> this thread is living up to its name
> 
> ive already posted this but whatever


Looks like i'm not sleeping tonight......:door


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ihl said:


> I finally started to dream in my sleep again. It's been too long.


I did, too =)

They were vidid and quite colourful. Much better than waking up from nothingness.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Food poisoning............I feel like I'll never be able to eat again. rain


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I dreamt about you. :mushy
> 
> :um
> 
> :tiptoe


:whip


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

My cat is a blabbermouth


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> My cat is a blabbermouth


Your cat talks? :sus:fall


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> Your cat talks? :sus:fall


Yep....but in a language I can't understand :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gaaawd this article on Darwinian Medicine is so looong I've been trying to read it on and off for like 8 hours. It's neat but loooooooooooooong.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

My dog is eating steak 2nite - I will be eating salad.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> New record
> 
> Most users ever online was 756, Yesterday at 10:58 PM.


Crushed that one

Most users ever online was 1,086, 01-06-2011 at 09:41 AM.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Crushed that one
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,086, 01-06-2011 at 09:41 AM.


Wow...wonder what caused the huge spike?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think it's going to be a night full of Harry Potter fantasies.

Yes I do.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm highest bidder!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Thinking about it is about the only thing that puts my mind at peace. Soon enough.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys, I've never seen spongebob, but my friend just sent me a wiki on it.

My ex looks EXACTLY like Squidward. It's freaky.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm finally getting back to normal but I want coffee.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had the most wonderful gmail conversation with my socially inappropriate friend James, in reference to my ex.

*James*: oh well we red-heads are a passionate peopleat least when we don't live in a cave and eat cheese all day
*me*: yeah, that covers about 99.9% of you
but sadly, not all.
*James*: bah
the way he was
you're better off rid of him actually
*me*: I know
*James*: you're better off with someone who treats you like the delicate flower you are
the big luscious delicate and bouncy flower you are
*me*: and you say you only USED to want to be a poet
*James*: I find my poetry outside of verse
*me*: well, I think big luscious bouncy delicate flower is quite something
*James*: a lot of boys would too if she didn't hide in the corner
*me*: ah the corner
how I love it so
*
...

me: * I tried the whole surprising thing. It didn't work.*
James:* no you tried the whole surprise thing and your boyfriend didn't work
face it (Perfectionist) you're atracted to losers
another reason our wild and filthy love can never be
you want a man much, much less wonderful than me
much, much less
*me:* Sadly, you are right
*James*: you see losers and you want to nurse them
to clutch them to your bosomy embrace and protect them from a world much more interesting then them
thats what you want

I feel like I've just been to therapy or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime for me - it's 2:35am!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I went oot and got completely wasted the other night and I now have a new flat-mate.

I really gotta cut back on the guinness fer a wee while


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I went oot and got completely wasted the other night and I now have a new flat-mate.
> 
> I really gotta cut back on the guinness fer a wee while


Wait wait, are they a surprise new flatmate that just appeared after getting drunk? Or were they planned?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Wait wait, are they a surprise new flatmate that just appeared after getting drunk? Or were they planned?


The first one! Its a mate of mine and while drunk I thought it was a great idea. Apparently. 
We even went roond ta his old gaff ta collect his stuff at 4am. I can only remember some parts of it.
Makin big decisions after drinkin tonnes of guinness is NOT a good idea at all


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm finally getting back to normal but I want coffee.


Not the best idea I've had all day, that's for sure.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

for all those who missed it on chat


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Got dissed on a great idea... bummed right now.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm sick of this insomnia, I wish sleep was negotiable.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some photos from the terrible floods currently taking place in my state:





































Can see more here: http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/01/australian_flooding.html


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

5:38AM - not even tired yet.:fall


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^  that is sad Ospi - wow.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

So I got a letter.

It was from my Future Self.

It read:



Dear me. Your life sucks, has sucked, and will always suck.

The end.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

7am bored ... tick tock .. can't sleep.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

stef said:


> Wow...wonder what caused the huge spike?


My guess is just New Year's resolutions resulting in people trying to find help.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

stef said:


> Wow...wonder what caused the huge spike?


Somebody posted the SAS address on a Youtube comment, on a vid about SA...might have something to do with it. :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think today is going to be the day when everything changes for the better...but it would be nice *sips tea*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i suck at writing poetry.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Rude rude rude rude rude rude rude!

It's only a word and not directed at anyone so it's completely fine for me to keep saying it

Even if someone in particular does come to mind.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Eh!Chat wont work for me


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Eh!Chat wont work for me


Strange that. Its workin fer me. Try rebooting and all that sorta thing


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I wish I could be more mellow.:|


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm no doc but I've got to be some kind of manic depressive for sure


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Strange that. Its workin fer me. Try rebooting and all that sorta thing


It be working now ! :yes


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so stuffed...


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> I'm so stuffed...


With?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


> With?


With ..... eh im not going even go there.:roll


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


> With?


A large donair and a poutine.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

This is gonna be weird going with my dad. I'm scared and so anxious.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

venting is oh so sweet sorrow


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The score for the film Enduring Love is brilliant


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

All I can think about anymore is revenge.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I miss you. :heart


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I miss you. :heart


:C
I hope your person comes back to you soon. =/


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gimmieajobineedajobilldothejobiwantajobgimmieajobanyjob!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Men only think of their past right before their death, as if they were searching frantically for proof that they were alive.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hah! That should get you talking. Responding. Apologizing. Whatever it is you do when you get back to people after being a gargantuan MFing flake. 

>:[


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

my identity has been stolen :|


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> my identity has been stolen :|


What!? Why would anyone do such a thing!?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> What!? Why would anyone do such a thing!?


u would


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I would never. That is illogical.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I would never. That is illogical.


u already has


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> u already has


Oh... Then I suppose it is very logical.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Google officially suck, now you can't even log into YouTube without linking your YouTube/Gmail accounts. Screw that.

I remember not so long ago somebody found a way to stick JavaScript in comments and managed to steal a bunch of cookies. With linked accounts, enjoy getting your email account nicked along with your YouTube account when another vulnerability is found :lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oregon vs Auburn

It's starting baby.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Come home already.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Google officially suck, now you can't even log into YouTube without linking your YouTube/Gmail accounts. Screw that.
> 
> I remember not so long ago somebody found a way to stick JavaScript in comments and managed to steal a bunch of cookies. With linked accounts, enjoy getting your email account nicked along with your YouTube account when another vulnerability is found :lol


And they say stuff like "to improve security"... link accounts and give your cell #. Ridiculous!

Link it because it wont get you out of that page(where it asks you "if" you want to link them), then go to Account on your YouTube account and "manage account" and "unlink accounts"... Something like that, easy, time consuming I know, but easy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is going on in here?


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Stop messing around and _hurry up_!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Updating resumes is a lot easier when drunk.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I agreed to make a website for a friend for just $50. He hasn't paid me and he calls up at night telling me to move one of the pictures a little bit to the left. This is the last time I do this.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Are there cobwebs in the oval office?


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i have add and because of that i get bored of all sorts of things and people very easily. the only thing that truly interests me and hold my attention long term is spreading my seed across the galaxy.

i want to impregnate your mom your sister your sisters female friends by 12:00pm and then move on to the next batch of ladies and have them all impregnated by 2:00pm.

command conquer and and **** and impregnate as many females as possible.​


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :squeeze

----

You've been fillin ma cage with inferior hay and I'm like, **** you-ou-ou

Is that random enough?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

_Final score_ in Glendale: _Auburn_ 22, _Oregon_ 19


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

im freaking me out, i might need to darken my face
:lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to meet someone who makes me feel as though I'm understandable, as though I'm understood


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

WTFnooooo said:


> And they say stuff like "to improve security"... link accounts and give your cell #. Ridiculous!
> 
> Link it because it wont get you out of that page(where it asks you "if" you want to link them), then go to Account on your YouTube account and "manage account" and "unlink accounts"... Something like that, easy, time consuming I know, but easy.


From one of the support pages:


> When you link a YouTube Account to a Gmail Account the Accounts are permanently linked and this cannot be undone.


I can't even make a junk account to link it to because they require a phone number and I refuse to give them my phone number, and I'm too lazy to go out and buy a junk SIM card just for this.

EDIT: Just tried it, worked great, now I can skip the link notice again when I log back in! Won't be long before the dreaded "verify your password" then the linking screen come up again though I bet, and I can't keep linking/unlinking in case Google get suspicious and put the smackdown on my Gmail account


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

On a scale of 1 to stfu, why do I even care?

First time I typed this it came out carew. My post can still probably hit .330.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I got an A on my presentation in french. I felt like I was going to die while I was doing it, but in the end everyone else did even worse than me. I shouldn't have worried about it so much.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^:high5


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

In the past week I've been told by some random guy I had beautiful eyes, talked to some random guy in hmv about movies, been asked where <_____> is (so I must look approachable... right?) gone to see a counsellor, told her everything I needed to, agreed to start CBT, talked to a class mate on the train without having to think of things to say, gone to uni and felt almost no anxiety, stood in front of the class to present my idea and now I'm going to try and get a **** load of work done before the deadline... I'm sure I can do it


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> In the past week I've been told by some random guy I had beautiful eyes, talked to some random guy in hmv about movies, been asked where <_____> is (so I must look approachable... right?) gone to see a counsellor, told her everything I needed to, agreed to start CBT, talked to a class mate on the train without having to think of things to say, gone to uni and felt almost no anxiety, stood in front of the class to present my idea and now I'm going to try and get a **** load of work done before the deadline... I'm sure I can do it


WOW! I think I might start copying whatever you do Indi. Well done matey!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> WOW! I think I might start copying whatever you do Indi. Well done matey!


Wear nothing but a trench coat?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Wear nothing but a trench coat?


hahaha, lol. Aye, that sounds like a good experiment fer tomorrow at work alright!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> ^:high5


:squeeze


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

old ones are the best


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I ought to clean up


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow

And more snow to come!










Yes I am happy! ​


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My cough bottle is making my cough more....I know it is meant to do that but it is oh so annoying


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

this song is killing me xD


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow
> 
> And more snow to come!
> 
> ...


:bash

18 effing inches.
Yeah...i'd be happy too if I didn't have to shovel it.
:fall:dead


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Would you ever eat a human were you offered it? Ponderage ... :sus


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Life is **** - all you do is try and you get ****. I try and try and try - it does not matter how much EFFORT I put into something . It still does not change the fact that I am crying sitting here with a dead bird in my hand and now 4 baby eggs are going to die.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Life is **** - all you do is try and you get ****. I try and try and try - it does not matter how much EFFORT I put into something . It still does not change the fact that I am crying sitting here with a dead bird in my hand and now 4 baby eggs are going to die.


Aww sorry Needy :squeeze


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

I really, really, REALLY want some Krispy Kreme glazed doughnuts.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

it iz what it iz.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i needs a haircut


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oooor not so much, huh? Figures. You just wait till you need ME for something. See how available I make myself. 

Thump thump thump goes my heart. That phone call was supposed to be easy, but I'm not sure I breathed the entire time. Healthy habit, that breathing.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

People's reaction times when taking off from a red light is pretty ridiculous. 3 cars could go through in the amount of time it usually takes 1. Wake up peeps!!


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

A great American sport.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

[spoiler=this is post number...]47367[/spoiler]


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I miss her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful music, you're all I have


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I took Avain for the first time and it is helping .


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Life is **** - all you do is try and you get ****. I try and try and try - it does not matter how much EFFORT I put into something . It still does not change the fact that I am crying sitting here with a dead bird in my hand and now 4 baby eggs are going to die.


:cry :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

The simpsons is much better at easing depression then anything else I have lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I just saw a professor I once had riding a shopping cart in a supermarket at 10pm. It was an amusing encounter, but I wonder how much money I could have made by betting with random strangers that this woman has a Ph.D from the London School of Economics.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I am ______


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay this is more a random ISSUE than a thought but it's not worth making a thread over.

Has anyone interacted with someone with a lazy eye before? I met a girl in my tutorial today and we're going to be working together on some stuff. One of her eyes doesn't look directly at me. I'm fine with it but I'm worried somehow I'll...do SOMETHING about it to offend her. I'm worried somehow I'll look at the wrong eye and she'll think I'm rude or something. I'm just nervous, it's a potential SA landmine for me and I want to avoid doing something wronggggg.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Okay this is more a random ISSUE than a thought but it's not worth making a thread over.
> 
> Has anyone interacted with someone with a lazy eye before? I met a girl in my tutorial today and we're going to be working together on some stuff. One of her eyes doesn't look directly at me. I'm fine with it but I'm worried somehow I'll...do SOMETHING about it to offend her. I'm worried somehow I'll look at the wrong eye and she'll think I'm rude or something. I'm just nervous, it's a potential SA landmine for me and I want to avoid doing something wronggggg.


My cousin has a terribly bad lazy eye and I know what you mean, sometimes they will be talking to me and I will think they are talking to someone else since they are not looking directly at me. I ALWAYS fear I will do something to make them insecure about it.

----------

Some latest images from the flooding here. Still another metre to go.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this is gonna be a long day :yawn


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Gimmieajobineedajobilldothejobiwantajobgimmieajobanyjob!!!!!!!!!!


Heh, this must've worked because today I got offered a job.

I think this will be my wishing thread now.

IWANTTREASUREINEEDTREASUREHELPMEFINDTREASUREIAMAPIRATE!!!! ARR!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh this flippen day is over yay!!!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

It's snowing again. I hope class is cancelled tomorrow morning because driving in the snow is teh suck. Oh, and I also want to sleep in.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Heh, this must've worked because today I got offered a job.
> 
> I think this will be my wishing thread now.
> 
> IWANTTREASUREINEEDTREASUREHELPMEFINDTREASUREIAMAPIRATE!!!! ARR!


Really? That's awesome, congratulations!!

I think I'm the official floodwatch statistics machine. 12 dead. 57 missing. 20800 homes without power. 40000 homes to be affected. Oh, and there's ecoli in Chinchilla's water. Rah rah rah.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Has anyone interacted with someone with a lazy eye before? I met a girl in my tutorial today and we're going to be working together on some stuff. One of her eyes doesn't look directly at me. I'm fine with it but I'm worried somehow I'll...do SOMETHING about it to offend her. I'm worried somehow I'll look at the wrong eye and she'll think I'm rude or something. I'm just nervous, it's a potential SA landmine for me and I want to avoid doing something wronggggg.


I've heard this bothers people. I once had an acquaintance I hung around with who happened to be in special needs and also had this. One day when greeting my little brother face-to-face, my brother got confused and stated "I'm not there!", pointing to his left side. He repeated it a couple of times. It was amusing. I just look to the side slightly and avoid direct eye contact with everyone anyway. If you can't, then maybe consider addressing the subject directly with her. If I had such a condition, I'd be more offended by people feeling all pitying and careful around me. I know because people can act a bit funny around my other conditions and become avoidant, and it's pathetic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Parched, Wetted, & Unquenched


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

There's a severe snow storm outside.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I never knew phoning the tax office would be such a pain in the arse, LET ME TALK TO A HUMAN YOU FILTH ROBOT


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I hate snow. :bash


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

10 days 6 hours 31 minutes :blank


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I think that I am going blind. My eyes are getting worse everyday. :clap


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

What are they doing in the Hyacinth House?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

aARrooO0oO I am in desperate need of a mind-altering substance.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> aARrooO0oO I am in desperate need of a mind-altering substance.


I second that, a stash of herb & Appleton's would be well put to use right now


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> aARrooO0oO I am in desperate need of a mind-altering substance.





Canadian Brotha said:


> I second that, a stash of herb & Appleton's would be well put to use right now


I third that, rum will have to do for now.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank *you*, McDonalds coffee. I will now have to try the new fruit and oatmeal with the coupon that was attached to you.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

**** this ****


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Just got back. My life is just as dull as it was before.


STRAIGHT BACK INTO THE GAME, RIGHT DAWG


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^Welcome back! :yay


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish it was winter all year round.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

why does everybody leave me


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> why does everybody leave me


What's wrong? :squeeze:squeeze


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Wouldn't it be cool if I could go to sleep and you could go to sleep and we both dream of each other and then we could met....


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

1208 words of my 2000 word essay, im leaving it as it is. I just wrote it on random bull**** and made myself sound like i know what im doing


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I'd planned this journey before I got drunk, Google maps makes no sense in my current state of inebriation and it's telling me the place I need to go to doesn't exist. Awesome


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

So I am taking an SAS break I think... I am going to my aunts and her house does not have internet be back Saturday or Sunday . I am going to try to get online but sadly i dont think the wifi works out there.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

always striving for something.ugh.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if I could go to sleep and you could go to sleep and we both dream of each other and then we could met....


I think this is already happening for me


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I forgot what day of the week it is.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm officially ill now


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

When you burn a pepperoni pizza, the pepperoni tastes just like bacon. Think about it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Say they might find a lot of bodies buried in there


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ That's terrible 

I hope all our Aussie members are safe and well.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

thats bad ^i hope so to


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Say they might find a lot of bodies buried in there


Has any weather of this magnitude impacted Brisbane in the past 100 years? Sorry to hear about the disaster Ospi and Berry and others.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> I forgot what day of the week it is.


:rub it's Wednesday


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

600 000 000$ ship. If i lose it, i will nerd rage quit the game.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish I were a white dude sometimes.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

2000 posts later. Whoa.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Has any weather of this magnitude impacted Brisbane in the past 100 years? Sorry to hear about the disaster Ospi and Berry and others.


Yeah in 1974 they had floods like this, since then they built a massive dam to prevent it again and yet it still happened. Can only imagine if that dam had not been built :no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sean88 said:


> 2000 posts later. Whoa.


:yay congrats


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yeah in 1974 they had floods like this, since then they built a massive dam to prevent it again and yet it still happened. Can only imagine if that dam had not been built :no


inb4 Australian government tries to claim some kids blew up the dam to explain why it flooded, and then blames violent video games


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Duke of Prunes said:


> inb4 Australian government tries to claim some kids blew up the dam to explain why it flooded, and then blames violent video games


Nah, we aren't retarded like some nations :b /runs


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

mmm vegetarian soft tacos. i love food.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Say they might find a lot of bodies buried in there


No bodies! Wooo~~~

Which strikes me as odd, but it's good anyway.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

just wait until all you a bit older single men and women curl up to a naked body for the first time ever or the first time in a long time. the chemicals in your brain will go into over drive and you ll be buzzed out for hours with some of the most intense pleasure you ll ever experience.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

been there done that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in phase 2 of sickness so I'll probably reach phase 3 by mid-afternoon or this evening


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

They tell me they're out of the packs of honey after I buy the 20 piece chicken Mcnuggets?!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^ lol nice


I can't wait for this week to end.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

3-day weekend coming up. Please hurry. I can't take another minute of this .


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

gonna be 19 in a week and a half. aw man, i'm now officially an old fella!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Hadron said:


> gonna be 19 in a week and a half. aw man, i'm now officially an old fella!


your lucky, nuff said


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

here we go again


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

All you have to do is close your eyes. All you have to do is change your mind. All you have to do is close your eyes and come to me.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ theres somethin funny aboot that racoon. I'd be callin a vet


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I'm getting addicted to tea:um


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

1,000 th post :yes


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

All of the lolcats on this thread are making me sick :blank, nah jk. I really hate lolcats though.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> All of the lolcats on this thread are making me sick :blank, nah jk. I really hate lolcats though.


:hide


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :hide


You're cool, but those lolcats... they make me want to club baby seals :evil


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

_"The harmony﻿ of overwhelming and collective﻿ murder"

_


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

we're gunna be up all night.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Everything's almost back to normal.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

all i need is some courage and hope. but it aint gonna happen.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> all i need is some courage and hope.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I feel so heartbroken even though I didn't consider myself to be in love with him. I haven't felt this sad in a long time.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I hate when I'm having a conversation with someone via PM or email and they just leave/log-off without saying anything.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Gregor Mendel was so dope. 

Won't let me be a science teacher because I failed your exams? Well screw you guys! I'mma go count pea plants and make big *** scientific discoveries BIITCHESSSS.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

can i be part of the sas tinychat virtual cult ranch? i feel so left out.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I booked this morning off work so there better be some good waves.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I fell asleep super early and woke up at 1am and gonna be up all nite great!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish we could talk.


----------



## helpmehelpyou (Jan 14, 2011)

I feel the same as need2bnormal I woke up at 8pm and will definately be up till like 1 tomorrow. random thought is purple frogs licking acid tabs out of a *Edited*. is that too random or far?

*Yes it was!*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

There was a young leprechaun named Seamus,
Who considered himself rather famous,
Though he wasnt the best, that position belongs to Leonardess,
And possibly young Octavius.

In order to fight away trolls,
Seamus teamed up with Mods like Amocholes,
though his patience was tested,
When they refused to have Strawberryjulius arrested,
for admitting being in love with the *****catdolls.

Seamus was learning that nothing is as it seems,
So he phoned up his mate BrokenDreams,
He said they wont make me a Mod, even though I am a Sex-God,
So she said she would do what she can, and phoned up millenniumman,
He said "oh thank God its you, I was worried it might be Hello22",
She said "Seamus wants to be a Mod", to which he replied "not that silly Irish sod",
It looks like a No, thought Indigo Flow as she kissed Seamus's little bod.

Seamus was now becoming tense, so he emailed his pal, inna sense.
But Seamus did sigh, when alas he received no reply.
Perhaps you have been too needy, suggested his good friend Tweedy.
Yeah theres no point being so formal, said his friend need2bnormal,
So Seamus decided to be stronger, and took a trip to visit Factmonger,
He flew all through the night, more drunk than RayofLight, still feeling quite somber.

Alas when Seamus arrived in the States, he couldnt tract down any of his SAS mates,
Factmonger was not in her house, so he decided to phone anymouse,
Anymouse was havin breakfast with Drew, and asked Seamus to join their rendezvous,
Why thank you he said, lets hope Drew is easily led,
And so when Seamus did land, he took Drew by the hand,
Drew was instantly sold, as Seamus spoke of his pot o' gold.
Seamus said "to be honest i find it odd, that it took this long ta make me a Mod"

So Seamus got his belongings packed, to replace Amocholes, who was later sacked.


----------



## helpmehelpyou (Jan 14, 2011)

My apologys I just tried to think of something random and that was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I want spicy pizza


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

****ing brilliant.



Dub16 said:


> There was a young leprechaun named Seamus,
> Who considered himself rather famous,
> Though he wasnt the best, that position belongs to Leonardess,
> And possibly young Octavius.
> ...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol very clever.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> There was a young leprechaun named Seamus,
> Who considered himself rather famous,
> Though he wasnt the best, that position belongs to Leonardess,
> And possibly young Octavius.
> ...


As poems go, that was one.

It's rather good though.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like to credit myself for the comeback of pillaging.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

solasum said:


> I feel so heartbroken even though I didn't consider myself to be in love with him. I haven't felt this sad in a long time.


I'm sorry :squeeze


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kashi blueberry waffles are so GOOD.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Do the kids really need a 4 day weekend so close to Christmas break?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

What did I do today? I went to uni, spoke in front of my class a few timesand then my teacher told me my idea was good with an enthusiastic look on his face which I liked. And to make my day even better I get to do a design brief for Disney, creating a character from scratch and if my idea is good enough I could be in for an opportunity to win an D&AD award


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish things were different
Accepting things I can't change is hard


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

This was an exhausting, but successful day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am starting to feel better - still have headache and stiffness. The joints are still a bit achy, but I am not a space heater anymore. I still have the weekend to recover.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm still feeling bored with sleep. Now I'm feeling bored with eating as well.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am gonna define a word for everyone

*Troll; *
_A troll is someone who posts questions and/or answers for the sole purpose of getting reactions out of people. This is on forums , blogs and chat. They're not here to engage in discussion or learn anything; they're here to just stir things up. Sure some are funny - But most of there times have a sour humor. Not realizing and or realizing - even though this IS the internet are VERY hurtful.

_There are trolls on this site and they are bothersome . :mum
Lets all stick together on this one!

*







*









Really -some people have nothing better to do!
_*
Oh and before any arguments try to start from a troll - I am not talking about anyone in general. This is just an awareness that we do have trolls on SAS !*_


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I am gonna define a word for everyone
> 
> *Troll; *
> _A troll is someone who posts questions and/or answers for the sole purpose of getting reactions out of people. This is on forums , blogs and chat. They're not here to engage in discussion or learn anything; they're here to just stir things up. Sure some are funny - But most of there times have a sour humor. Not realizing and or realizing - even though this IS the internet are VERY hurtful.
> ...


This is quite possibly the best thing I've ever seen in my life ever.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jingly jangly guitars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> I am gonna define a word for everyone
> 
> *Troll; *
> _A troll is someone who posts questions and/or answers for the sole purpose of getting reactions out of people. This is on forums , blogs and chat. They're not here to engage in discussion or learn anything; they're here to just stir things up. Sure some are funny - But most of there times have a sour humor. Not realizing and or realizing - even though this IS the internet are VERY hurtful._
> ...


That logo is the most hilarious thing I have seen yet - I have to be careful not to laugh too hard or I'll start a coughing fit.









It should be the SAS Security System. We are on level *BERT*.
Keep your eyes peeled because a troll can be nearby, even hiding inside your computer or keyboard.

Notify the SAS Security Mod Squad immediately if any trollorism is being planned or occurring.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> That logo is the most hilarious thing I have seen yet - I have to be careful not to laugh too hard or I'll start a coughing fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe - Would I get in trouble and or frowned a pound if I made a group for this _very_ important awareness ? We don't need a level *ERNIE* OR *ELMO* :roll.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't stop thinking of this hot guy in my class, he has the most awesome beard! Every time I see him I just wanna touch it and has the most laid back canadian accent :um


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

3 more days left...:sigh


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Dub16 said:


> There was a young leprechaun named Seamus,
> Who considered himself rather famous,
> Though he wasnt the best, that position belongs to Leonardess,
> And possibly young Octavius.
> ...


awesome!!! :yes  :high5


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

There might be some incoherent posting later on ;p


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

They can't all be winners:b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need friends again, and not net friends, real friends


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I can't stop thinking of this hot guy in my class, he has the most awesome beard! Every time I see him I just wanna touch it and has the most laid back canadian accent :um


What do you consider an "awesome beard"?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> There might be some incoherent posting later on ;p


:yay. Same here.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Should I take another dose of cold/flu medication?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BrokenStars said:


>


I'm scared :afr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:ditto


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


>












Oh my !!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Should I take another dose of cold/flu medication?


Depends on how many doses you have taken . You don't wanna take to much!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I only took two doses out of four. It has been a while.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It seems fantasy is all I have right now... I'm seeing my psychologist which I haven't seen in a year again on February 2nd which will hopefully help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


>


It's a trick - the secret to their downfall is tell these creeps they are in the wrong order. The green and purple trolls are supposed to be reversed!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

This is my 1,000th post! : D


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I walked into a public restroom and these 2 guys were having a conversation from different stalls. Who _does_ that?!


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> I walked into a public restroom and these 2 guys were having a conversation from different stalls. Who _does_ that?!


:rofl


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I miss her , I miss the way she looked at me each morning ... I miss the way she hopped on me , I miss everything about her and just want her back


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Why are old people obsessed with the weather?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm telling you, right now it's colder than a witch's *** here. time to bring in the brass monkey.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I miss her , I miss the way she looked at me each morning ... I miss the way she hopped on me , I miss everything about her and just want her back


:squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its been a week now since ive found out its absolutely certain ill never talk to my best friend again...we stopped talking months ago but i thought she'd come back online soon...for a long time she was the only one outside of family id talk to regularly...now shes gone foreevvveerr ö_ö'

ive had it with people!...im gonna find God instead!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> Why are old people obsessed with the weather?


This made me think of my grandma. :rofl


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I gotta admit, that's quite a nicer buzz than the last time. Looks like I've got another drug habit to support. :yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What do you say when someone comments that you're wearing makeup today? Someone I barely know said this today and I was like tha....sorr....hahahgrblurgh.

This is quickly becoming my favorite song of the mo.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> Why are old people obsessed with the weather?


Because it's the only thing that stays the same long enough in your average day for them to converse about. Especially since they can find out about it 24/7 and prepare mental notes (assuming they aren't alzheimers, well actually that probably doesn't matter, they'll still do this) to talk about later in the day when they are out walking either in the park, on through the mall.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

WTF techno at 3 am.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

inna sense said:


>


Yoink!


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not going to let this break me, I will find a way to get my kids back and still keep working.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I feel the need to define the word troll again - sigh this is getting old!:sus


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I once was a kid all I had was a dream
Mo' money mo problems, when I get it imma pile it up
Now I'm dope Wonderbread we can toast
So fresh how we flow, everybody get their style from us
I once was a kid with the other little kids
Now I'm rippin' up shows and 'em fans goin' wild wid us
Tell mommy I'm sorry
This life is a party
I'm never growing up


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I will be rich someday.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my, now it's raining. I'm sure this is the most rain we've had nigh on to 30 year, when we had that flood that curdled the milk from the cows. heh heh, ayuh, good times them, good times.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

suppose i was supposed to have a date

or whatever :bah


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I feel the need to define the word troll again - sigh this is getting old!:sus












They're coming for you!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ They ALL look like Wayne Rooney


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i'm now sitting alone at a bus station in jerusalem, being stared at rudely by a bunch of tourists. well, the fact that i'm carrying a rifle that looks like something out of star-wars doesn't help a lot!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ They ALL look like Wayne Rooney


they're much too cute for that.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Jar Jar binks makes the Ewocks look like f*cking shaft.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I will be rich someday.


:ditto


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

uh oh. i've accidentally entered an arab Neighbourhood. even more stares than before. this time not so friendly. haha, I'm getting outta here!


----------



## SuperEggFart (Jan 15, 2011)

Hadron said:


> uh oh. i've accidentally entered an arab Neighbourhood. even more stares than before. this time not so friendly. haha, I'm getting outta here!


Did you beef in any of their general directions? Many do not take kindly to that.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Man I am not ready to be social tonight, this is my first _REAL_ social outing in a little under a year.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i wonder if


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I <3 A Day to Remember. 

:banana


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> They're coming for you!


 EEK!!! :lol


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

It snowed nicely outside - I went out and started dancing in it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My lips are always dry & cracked, more so since I've been sick


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> There might be some incoherent posting later on ;p


Oops, guess I was a little too hammered:b


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow there's so many trolls on here... is it always like this here?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Slug said:


> Wow there's so many trolls on here... is it always like this here?


:teeth Just a few....


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

GO MAGGIE GO!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Shomer Shabbos!!!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

^^Maggie is such an inspiration. If only we could all be a little more like Maggie. Don't you think?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Shomer Shabbos!!!


I don't ****ing roll on shomer shabbos!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

becks said:


> I don't ****ing roll on shomer shabbos!!


:cup


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

People catch colds, People look & feel like sh*t for a few days when they do, Not taking something that only masks symptoms isn't that big a deal, I need rest, I need fluids, My body can do the rest


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

SuperEggFart said:


> Did you beef in any of their general directions? Many do not take kindly to that.


. i think it has more to do with the fact that i was wearing idf uniform.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grrr I can't finish this essay. I hate writing conclusions.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If pushing away friends and bringing myself more into isolation became a sport, then I could possibly join the Olympics.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

I wish I had the courage to make a living playing jazz in bars in europe.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

What is all this troll talk?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> If pushing away friends and bringing myself more into isolation became a sport, then I could possibly join the Olympics.


I would be a worthy opponent . 
:|


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> What is all this troll talk?


There be some trolls !:yes


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

sleep i need some sleep.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> There was a young leprechaun named Seamus,
> Who considered himself rather famous,
> Though he wasnt the best, that position belongs to Leonardess,
> And possibly young Octavius.
> ...


Dub yer quite the poet! Now if you make money out of this, do i get some of the commission for me name being mentioned!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


>


lol niiiiice!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Think I'll have some chili.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to get out of here, maybe moving out should be my year end goal


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh I see, thats how it works :idea:yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh man I was up late watching House last night because the dying man du jour looked EXACTLY like one of my current profs. It was such a morbid hour, watching him slowly expire.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So guys. So so guys.

The next time I go to a grocery store and they ask me if I want paper or plastic bags I'm going to say "Doesn't matter to me, I'm bisaccual." Get it? Get it? Heeeee.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Life always has its funny little ways to either make you feel like **** or half decent.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I want a cockatiel. ;_;


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

The Registar's Office reports each student’s research attendance at the end of each semester. According to their records, your research for __________ in __________ is inadequate . Because of this, you have been placed on academic probation under the terms of the following Graduate school policy:In order to remain in good standing, you must maintain an overall 3.0 GPA for all courses taken while a graduate student. In addition, students are expected to consistently receive a grade of “P” (progress) in research courses. Students whose overall graduate GPA falls below 3.0 or who receive a grade of “Q” (unsatisfactory) in research courses are placed on academic probation. Graduate students receiving any kind of financial assistance are required to maintain a cumulative GPA of at least 3.0 and make satisfactory progress in research. Failure to do so may result in the loss of funding. 

After receiving notification of probation, graduate students must meet with their advisor or graduate program director as soon as possible to plan a course of action for resolving the situation.

I have notified your advisor and/or program director of your status, but it is your responsibility to make an appointment to meet with her/him as soon as possible to discuss this matter. If you receive funding/support (research or teaching assistantship) from your department, your department may decide not to continue the support to allow you to concentrate on your improvement plan.


___________________________________________


Appeal time! This is BS I have 95.4% in the class and a 3-9 GPA over all- just missed a few classes due to illnesses ..... :blank


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I will lose 2 stone..I will, I will, I will


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like to take up a career in thievery. Mainly of books, DVDs and CDs/vinyl. The only problem is, I can't seem to find any apprenticeships.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

What am I supposed to be doing right now?


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Getting high is fun


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> I'd like to take up a career in thievery. Mainly of books, DVDs and CDs/vinyl. The only problem is, I can't seem to find any apprenticeships.


Yeah that could be a tough one to get. I'm guessing that most in the field of thievery tend to roll freelance.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

starting from next week i'm gonna be a commander. only of 3 soldiers, though. well that's a start...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^A commander...wow. Congrats!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

...does it bother anyone else when people here refer to social anxiety as "SAS"? :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

unbalanced load :x


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> So guys. So so guys.
> 
> The next time I go to a grocery store and they ask me if I want paper or plastic bags I'm going to say "Doesn't matter to me, I'm bisaccual." Get it? Get it? Heeeee.


har har har. I get it and I did laugh a little. Does that make me a dork?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hadron said:


> starting from next week i'm gonna be a commander. only of 3 soldiers, though. well that's a start...


That's awesome, man. Make sure you're a hardass with the underlings, though 

I wonder if it's possible to make a function on phones where you can call someone and go straight to voicemail every time. I should go on Dragon's Den...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I knew you, I wish I could get to know you


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

What in the hell have I become?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know at what point I became so intolerant of the cold. It must be at least 45 out here, but I'm still shivering despite wearing a coat and gloves. :wtf


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahhhhhh one of my best friends just got engaaaaaaaaged I have to fly to Halifax for the wedding! Wheeeeeee.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

now or never...


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I fell in love

He followed me home this morning and is a bit dirty and smelly but he's awfully sweet. Unfortunately he belongs to someone else so I've tied him up until the one he really loves comes to claim him.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

irishK said:


> I fell in love
> 
> He followed me home this morning and is a bit dirty and smelly but he's awfully sweet. Unfortunately he belongs to someone else so I've tied him up until the one he really loves comes to claim him.


I hope you're talking about a dog :um


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Why are the best bands the ones that are hard to track down?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> now or never...


Three Days Grace has a song titled that...it's one of their best songs.
I think I'm gonna listen to it now. <3

There's double chocolate fudge brownie icecream in the freezer. 
I know what I'm drowning my sorrows in later tonight. :boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

HASH BASH COMING UP! :b

One day a year in Michigan your aloud to smoke a big fatty on campus and cops can't saw a word - they block all the streets off and lite em up!


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Three Days Grace has a song titled that...it's one of their best songs.
> I think I'm gonna listen to it now. <3
> 
> There's double chocolate fudge brownie icecream in the freezer.
> I know what I'm drowning my sorrows in later tonight. :boogie


I think i've heard that song before.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

bears wave!! :„ø¤º°¨ ¨°º¤ keep the wave going ¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤øº let's go bears! ¤¤º°¨¨°º¤øº¤ø„¸¸ø¤º°¨„ø¤º°¨¨°º bears go! „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ let's go bears! „ø¤º°¨¨°º¤øº l-e-t-s go! ¤¤º°¨......¨°¤øº¤ø„¸¸ø¤º°¨ bears wave :„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ keep the wave going ¸„ø¤º°¨ ¨°º¤øº.... "playoffs"!!! └╥┘ go └╥┘ chicago └╥┘ bears └╥┘ lets go bears!!

DA BEARS!!!!!!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Why is there _always_ a moderators name in my recent visitors list?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

just wasting another day


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Riders On The Storm, If A 6 Was 9, both are song names, both names also describe how I feel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Why is there _always_ a moderators name in my recent visitors list?


Why do I have so many profile views, yet the last 10 visitors rarely changes? :um


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> Why do I have so many profile views, yet the last 10 visitors rarely changes? :um


It changed now.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

And it was a cheap bottle too!:sus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ That crapper is crap.

Bazinga!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

LALoner said:


> It changed now.


lolz

I noticed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Is this request permanent ban day or something?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not even paying attention!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am not even paying attention!


lol paying attention to what?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Is this request permanent ban day or something?




omg i just noticed that too!!! wtf....


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Is this request permanent ban day or something?


Yeah....didn't you get the memo?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Yeah....didn't you get the memo?


Nuuu I like it here!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Nuuu I like it here!


That's what they all say......right before they quit.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

What happened to December? It was here and gone just like that.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

So who else bought a $40 PS3 on Amazon? http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3/dp/B0009VXAM0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Edit: They finally took down the link, but this is what I was talking about: http://www.ripten.com/2011/01/16/get-a-brand-new-playstation-3-for-40-usd-brycew/


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> So who else bought a $40 PS3 on Amazon? http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3/dp/B0009VXAM0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aaaaaagh I have so much reeeeeeeading gonna be up alll niiiiiiiiiiiight.

It's on the evolution of panic disorder though, which is pretty cool. I picked it for my semester paper. It's close enough to SA to be of interest to me, without being so obvious that it screams I HAVE SOCIAL PROBLEMS.

But seriously much reeeeeading.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Three papers read.

I just want some closure to this relationship so I can move on with my life. I don't know how to get it though. No idea at all.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The amputation scene in 127 hours made me wee go cold.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Is this request permanent ban day or something?


Looks like it! I wonder why everyone wants to leave all of a sudden.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Three papers read.
> 
> I just want some closure to this relationship so I can move on with my life. I don't know how to get it though. No idea at all.


I'll stop sending the texts.

(only joking...._)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I woke up early enough to eat breakfast ...
:idea


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> The amputation scene in 127 hours made me wee go cold.


yeah, but was it good? I'm in the mood for some gore. makes the popcorn go down better.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

That's the first time I've thrown chocolate onto the fire. Time to move on.


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

Am I the only one that finds burping embarrassing? I don't really care when others do it. But when I do it... oh the shame.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> yeah, but was it good? I'm in the mood for some gore. makes the popcorn go down better.


Yeah I enjoyed it, not a fast paced movie or anything, it's very claustrophobic but it's a nice little journey!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markx said:


> That's the first time I've thrown chocolate onto the fire. Time to move on.


*GASP* what the ?!!!!!

SACRILEGE.

you should have sent it to me. Leave. Leave this house. NOW.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yeah I enjoyed it, not a fast paced movie or anything, it's very claustrophobic but it's a nice little journey!


yeah, great, but how bloody is it really?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> yeah, great, but how bloody is it really?


haha, well you see him cutting tendons and you hear EVERYTHING. So yeah, pretty bloody.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ fantastic! I will be taking some sort of amplifying instruments with me! I hope it doesn't take forever to get to that part.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

leonardess said:


> *GASP* what the ?!!!!!
> 
> SACRILEGE.
> 
> you should have sent it to me. Leave. Leave this house. NOW.


Sorry. I didn't want to do it, but watching £9 in chocolate burning made me feel a bit better. You probably wouldn't have liked it anyway - it was bitter French chocolate, the kind that makes you hate people called Mark and treat them like ****. :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that chocolate would have been sugary compared to the bitterness within, my friend. 

I love dark, bitter chocolate anyway. and French, my god, french. even better. was it casually elegant and snobby?

oh, I see. something has happened? if so, then I am sorry.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Oops, in that case you would have loved it - Cote d'Ivoire: http://www.mortimerandbennett.co.uk/50027/bonnat-chocolate/

I've finally hit the buffers with "the one". Apparently you shouldn't buy gifts for certain women until after you've met them, even if it is Christmas and even if they bring up the subject. Who knew?! :stu


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you're kidding. what could possibly be wrong with that??


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Beats me, but then I'm a man who's never been down this road before - what do I know? :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well, don't let that put you off. there are plenty of women on that road who appreciate a man's largesse. of course, many of them are only on the road late at night....

only joking. seriously, there are plenty of women out there who appreciate such gestures. 


and you know, there's no such thing as "the one", right?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

In my case, that's truer than you might imagine.  It seems that I can't do right for doing wrong. I'm really out of my depth when it comes to love. Oh well, at least I'll be able to enjoy a nice chocolate-heated shower later.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

only because of lack of experience, which can be gained. there's no "one". there's maybe .67 that you then round up to one. 

enjoy the shower! I'm jealous.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks.  

Ok, I'm off to look for "the point-six-seven"...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck! they are out there, I know it.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you betcha.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I really wanna go to the zoo. Will anyone come to the zoo with me?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jeff's Random Thought #1245 of Monday, January 17th, 2011: What stupid commentary shall I post in the Random Thought of the Day thread, oooh I know!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jeff's Random Thought #1246 of Monday, January 17th, 2011: Hope everyone comments on my silly post, can't wait!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jeff's Random Thought #1247 of Monday, January 17th, 2011: I masturbated last night, should be good to go now though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

> Congratulations! Your e-mail has been selected as the winner of £1,500,000.00 Pounds ($2,338,957.00 USD), in a Draw Held Jan., 201
> 
> Fill FORM BELOW;
> Name.. Address.. Country.. Tel.. Occupation..


OMG I AM GOING TO BE RICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:eyeroll


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Let's see how long this lasts. (I just want a simple life.)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Good morning


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Got messed up last night...f*kc...anyways, at some point last night, my wife shows me this rap video...

and my car is in the video. not just a few seconds, I mean, it's in the video, a lot...

everything's been mixed, edited, there are two versions, one chopped & screwed...it's not on MTV or anything (they don't play videos anymore anyways), but it could be....

not sure how i feel about this, man....I mean, I guess it's pretty cool...there's no chance anybody will recognize my car outside of the video.

It's just...f*kcing wierd. Alice in wonderland, Pink Floyd, messed up wierd.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Wide is the world and cold - Get out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So. I got a new phone at Christmas and it has the following alarm ring:

Bong bong bongggg
Ba ba BA ba, ba ba ba BA
GOOD MORNING!
Ba ba BA ba, ba ba ba BA
GOOD MORNING!
Ba ba BA ba, ba ba ba BA
BEAUTIFUL DAAAAAAAY
Ba ba ba BA
IT'S A BEAUTIFUL DAY!
Bong bong bonggggg

And at first I thought it was soooo cooool but now I just want it to SHUT UP. IT IS NOT A GOOD MORNING OKAY!? GO. HOME.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> Got messed up last night...f*kc...anyways, at some point last night, my wife shows me this rap video...
> 
> and my car is in the video. not just a few seconds, I mean, it's in the video, a lot...
> 
> ...


I don't know if this i from something or it's the truth, but that was a strange message to read.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Treasure every day you get to sleep in.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't know if this i from something or it's the truth, but that was a strange message to read.


It is strange.

My wife lets this kid she knows borrow my car for a few days because he's got to get to work. It turns out he has a recording studio. He makes a rap video, and my car is in the video...a lot. It's a really professionally done video.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

kiirby said:


> I really wanna go to the zoo. Will anyone come to the zoo with me?


I will!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I will!!!


well played Kirbs lad, make sure she pays her own admission. Tis a slippery slope ya know, next thing she'll be refusing ta pay fer the weddin


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Treasure every day you get to sleep in.


Well then, me treasure box be empty. Arrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

No, you can't have a cell phone. Finish elementary school then we'll chat. Plus they'll be better then. Probably have a Wii built in or something.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It seems like I finally got the hang of this. Only took me eight years.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

So the house fire 2day was lovely !


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> So the house fire 2day was lovely !


 What happened?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Big patch tonight. A lot of changes. The biggest one is i might not be able to play the game anymore since my pc is so old. I'll be pissed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

B-fast work meeting tomorrow. Pros can make a three-course out of these things. 

"Where'd the container of croissants go?!"
...
What croissants?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Some of these thoughts don't seem random at all, but instead part of a systematic pattern.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Strand by Strand From The Left Side


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I wish I could be someone's pet so they would pay for all my expenses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

my long day starts now


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

PC Rainbow Ice Cream, yum!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> What happened?


Nothin big! Just the stupid heater ect ... its fine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is the breast ad I have seen on here in a while......BRA-vo! :lol


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

That guy was much nicer than I had originally thought he'd be.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah , I hate sitting around waiting for something I know is gonna happen - pre planned .. but really not sure when its gonna happen the anxiety just streaks up!! :hide:sigh:stu


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sick Sad World Episode 192


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

oh ma gawd lady you're 10 years too old for me!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Once again I stayed up too late and should be sleeping. bleh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

last night i watched a program about quantum physics. I also missed it.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

So I fell asleep at 8pm - woke back up at 11pm ... now at 4:44am WIDE awake!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

And if you fool yourself you will think you're happy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

c'mon! i'm tired of waitin!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is the breast ad I have seen on here in a while......BRA-vo! :lol


They say "breast is best," and as a 100% straight male...I definitely agree.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is the breast ad I have seen on here in a while......BRA-vo! :lol


ah, another great post! thanks for the ..... mammary!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Snap out of it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Is my hair looking better or am I just being in self-denial as usual?...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish my Ipod would use the half star rating system rather than just full stars, it really makes it hard for me to distinguish what I consider to be a 4 star rating.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

He'll keep you in a jar and you'll think you're happy.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope my birthday today is better than last year's. :um


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^It's your birthday? Happy birthday!! :yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> I hope my birthday today is better than last year's. :um


I hope it is too  :squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^It's your birthday? Happy birthday!! :yay


Thank you! :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

18 tomorrow... I feel old already. I also feel like the universe is going to slap me in the face with responsibility. Like one of those things that you know is coming but still get surprised.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what about boo boo?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

One day I want to see a movie with my two favorite actors: Vin Diesel and Jim Carrey...That would be quiite a movie...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am overly happy 2day idky


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I am overly happy 2day idky


You're hitting the bottle again, aren't you? :sus


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> You're hitting the bottle again, aren't you? :sus


Noooooo! No bottle for me! I just feel like I finally did something right and don't have to over look it! :boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Noooooo! No bottle for me! I just feel like I finally did something right and don't have to over look it! :boogie


yay you! :yay


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Is it wrong that I'm at the window drinking coffee watching my dad chip ice off the deck? :stu


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Now WTF did I do _that_ for? I knew this would happen as I was basking in the warmth of that fire...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Just because one step comes before another it doesn't mean it's the first step!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish that certain awesome songs were a lot longer than 3-4 minutes. Half an hour would be good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I wish that certain awesome songs were a lot longer than 3-4 minutes. Half an hour would be good.


Why I love prog! 20 min songs are the norm :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I fall in love with her more everyday.  I can't wait until she comes home from work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

What next?



tutliputli said:


> I wish that certain awesome songs were a lot longer than 3-4 minutes. Half an hour would be good.


I feel like that a times too, & sometimes for specific parts of songs as well


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Mocked on a site meant for support


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Mocked on a site meant for support


:evil :evil haters gonna hate :evil :evil


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't believe how long that took me to figure out


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :evil :evil haters gonna hate :evil :evil


:roll Thanks you always make me laugh on forums.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

just fifteen more classes and I finish my ten year plan at university. :banana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> just fifteen more classes and I finish my ten year plan at university. :banana


:high5


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :roll Thanks you always make me laugh on forums.


Are you being sarcastic? :stu


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Are you being sarcastic? :stu


No silly! You make me LOL every time I see a post of yours ! :squeeze
You help make these forums enjoyable !


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> No silly! You make me LOL every time I see a post of yours ! :squeeze
> You help make these forums enjoyable !


:yay thanks! I'm glad I can make someone laugh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yay got a pay increase today..........of sweet bugger all lol.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Nothing's perfect. The world's not perfect, but it's there for us, trying the best it can. That's what makes it so damn beautiful.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

anal retentive *424* up, *36* down 
buy anal retentive mugs, tshirts and magnets
A term used to refer to a person who feels a need to be in control of all aspects of his or her surroundings. Or, in other words, an anal retentive person "can't let go of ****."
My anal retentive parents won't let me leave the house without leaving them with an address, name, and phone number for my destination.

-------------------------

pls dnt b anal retentive it makes u lok lyke a b1g turd =/
thx


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> Nothing's perfect. The world's not perfect, but it's there for us, trying the best it can. That's what makes it so damn beautiful.


This is beautiful. And true. Brought a tear to my eye. :cry


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

the past...present...and future all look dim and practically pointless


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Purple Pen said:


> Nothing's perfect. The world's not perfect, but it's there for us, trying the best it can. That's what makes it so damn beautiful.


I'd write something like that and secretly not believe a word. For your sake, I hope you're not like me.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

At the end of the day, co-workers seldom care, so quit over-analyzing what you say and do. It's just not worth it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of blogging again.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Do it and I'll stalk it :3


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

It's almost February and I cannot get it through my skull that it's 2011, _not_ 2010. :blank


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sexuality class is awkward, right up my alley!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Just watched "Pitch Black"... great exciting movie with actual substance. Isn't Watching Movies Alone All Day While Waiting For Your Therapy Sessions Fun You Guysss!?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Chocolate chip cookies make life so much better.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I was put together/stable so I could go out, meet a gal, and treat her nice


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BrokenStars said:


> Chocolate chip cookies make life so much better.


Until you have too many!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

amoeba said:


> It's almost February and I cannot get it through my skull that it's 2011, _not_ 2010. :blank


I still think it's 2009. :um



Ospi said:


> Until you have too many!


True! uke


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I just ate a pound of broccoli. Damn, that was a lot. And now I stink like it. I'm not sure what else I expected.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

These past few days, I've been a little hypomanic. I need to tone it down a few notches...


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm thinking of blogging again.


Go for it, i'll follow .



rawrguy said:


> Just watched "Pitch Black"... great exciting movie with actual substance. Isn't Watching Movies Alone All Day While Waiting For Your Therapy Sessions Fun You Guysss!?


All I do is watch movies  I'm currently on my 6th season of The Sopranos.. Only TV show I ever had the patience to sit through.



becks said:


> I just ate a pound of broccoli. Damn, that was a lot. And now I stink like it. I'm not sure what else I expected.


Reminds me of Popeye. "I am what I am"

Random thought: Italian pasta, mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Sexuality class is awkward, right up my alley!


well if it's up your alley no wonder it's awkward.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Take me to Glasgow


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ why? it's kind of depressing.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Why is Finnish grammar so frightening? I'm too scared to even attempt it!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Fifteen minutes to Teen Mom 2 DRAMARAMA!

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ why? it's kind of depressing.


1:15...






stuck in my head. I swear it`s lack of sleep.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ ha - wearing medieval gear with ipods stuck in their ears. Glasgow's okay, but don't expect a lot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My favorite show "Ladette to Lady" is back wooooooooooooooo.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the reporting thing didn't work so maybe it's time to launch a string of biting personal attacks and get banned from chat.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Fifteen minutes to Teen Mom 2 DRAMARAMA!
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


Oh my gosh! One of the babies might have nerve damage! I actually feel bad. That is not the drama I was hoping for.

Although I still got some Grandma Court Battle drama, which was pretty good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay double posting because I'm dumb and don't know where to go to shrink a picture down to 100 X 100 pixels. Help? Updating my profile is too hard.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Okay double posting because I'm dumb and don't know where to go to shrink a picture down to 100 X 100 pixels. Help? Updating my profile is too hard.


http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

or this http://www.shrinkpictures.com/create-avatar/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes! That is what I need. Although ew shrunken me is not working out so great. 

Can you come over and fix my kitchen faucet also, thanks? And set some rat traps, and fix the garage door, and whatever else I need a helpful boy to do. I do like me some helpful boys.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BALLS I woke up 3 hours too late. Maybe I should get a proper alarm clock instead of using the one of my mobile phone.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Yes! That is what I need. Although ew shrunken me is not working out so great.
> 
> Can you come over and fix my kitchen faucet also, thanks? And set some rat traps, and fix the garage door, and whatever else I need a helpful boy to do.


Hope the pay is good


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> BALLS I woke up 3 hours too late. Maybe I should get a proper alarm clock instead of using the one of my mobile phone.


Do what I do, set two separate alarms on your phone using different ring tones!! One is bound to work!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Do what I do, set two separate alarms on your phone using different ring tones!! One is bound to work!


LOL, would it still work if the phone battery dies overnight? Solve THAT ridonkumouse!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't do anything right


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I can't do anything right


:squeeze:hug


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just realized my birthday has been over for a while, good riddance.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you people crack me up. 

all right, that's me done for a while. I'm off to get my coffee and a paper. toodles!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Do what I do, set two separate alarms on your phone using different ring tones!! One is bound to work!


I use three, and I still overslept D:


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

chatters come back.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm tired of pretending to be normal but tomorrow I have to wake up and do important things and if I don't do them it will be a mess.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nearly slept in this morning, had to get the car serviced this morning, i'm absolutely wreaked now!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> Nearly slept in this morning, had to get the car serviced this morning, i'm absolutely wreaked now!


Did you have two alarms to save you from pulling a tutli?


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wake up 20 minutes ago, and my whole body feels warm like it's on fire and I'm sitting there crying my eyes out because of it, coughing like crazy everytime I breathe. I stand up and my head starts spinning and it feels like I'm walking off a cliff.........in short.......some kind of flu.....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ jeez, take care of yourself today. get back in bed, drink plenty of fluids, and all that. better yet, take theraflu all day, then chase it with alkaseltzer plus nighttime, once before you go to bed tonight.


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

I am prepared for a mildly stressful day. Geez, I hope I don't have to sing in front of the class on my first day. And how am I supposed to get to work if the bus comes too late? On the plus side, I'm having a wonnnnnderful mornin'.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> ^ jeez, take care of yourself today. get back in bed, drink plenty of fluids, and all that. better yet, take theraflu all day, then chase it with alkaseltzer plus nighttime, once before you go to bed tonight.


I had the flu fer the last 5 days and ya didnt bother tryin ta help poor auld Dub.

Oh aye, yer on me list now missy!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

List? what list? list of those who get some of yer guinness? list of those who deserve a good beating from Dub? I mean, your using "list" as if it were a bad thing, but I don't believe that for a Dublin minute!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

PS glad you're better. but only marginally.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

*I can finally join the 18+ club on sas!!!* :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

tday is the best day of my past 6 months of life , finally i've given away to the foundation of projects my 3 works! damn...now i can enjou my vacation from college.XDXDXD


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

maybe I want to be Flo from Progressive


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh and I want to be dastardly, plus Hot in Cleveland is a crappy sitcom that relies on canned laughter. Yes I am so bored, I'm actually reading the ads. haha


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

Bus stop man stood and farted loudly when I was waiting for the bus today...

Wish it was just a random thought, but it actually happened.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Slug said:


> Bus stop man stood and farted loudly when I was waiting for the bus today...
> 
> Wish it was just a random thought, but it actually happened.


oh my! hehe


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

1337 posts, guys! INTENSE!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Did you have two alarms to save you from pulling a tutli?


Ya i had two alarms, but as per usual, i woke up, got up, turned off the alarms (all 3 of them) and went back to sleep, ahhhh.......


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have to speak in front of 50-60 people tonight and I'm not that nervous. Maybe it's a sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I have to speak in front of 50-60 people tonight and I'm not that nervous. Maybe it's a sign of the apocalypse.


Yikes! Well good luck.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:lol thank you!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> maybe I want to be Flo from Progressive


Really? Why would anybody want that?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Owwwwwwwwwwwwww ow ow ow ow ow. My eyes are stinging like mad.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

should I post in this thread again or not? Ok I just did.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

So the wife's probably not gonna like the new, shiny Android robot sticker I bought for the suv. Silly g33k boy I am.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus, please kill these people. I'll be your bff.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

leonardess said:


> well if it's up your alley no wonder it's awkward.


:teeth


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rosedubh said:


> *I can finally join the 18+ club on sas!!!* :boogie


You may be disappointed.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I feel good right now, but oh, it will not last. I wish I could just maintain a stable mood through out the day. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wanted to say something but there it went, there goes, it's gone


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to cry but there are no tears left. I want to run but my legs are tired.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

"Okay, i love my Dramiel." I think i might have said that 30 times this week.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> You may be disappointed.


:mum
lol why do you say that - Aye! I was counting down the months till I turn 18 to join .......

btw happy birthday Rosie!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ahhhh, I'm such a jerk.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the imaginary music I play as I put my life on hold


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

What does chat have no sad icon ?
They have an overly dramatic crying icon but no sad face.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Theres a guy outside my house screaming 'OI F***ING OI!!' He's been doing it for the past 10 minutes and he's really beginning to get on my nerves. :mum


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Today has been good.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Home just in time for the American Idol premiere. I could use a good laugh!


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, so *that*'s why I shouldn't eat 20 prunes in a sitting.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Just as expected, American Idol looks to be _really_ lame this year.

(in before "what's new?")

...sh...shutup! :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Drinking alcohol after giving blood. What could go wrong?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cry. But I can't. Help. Worry.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> Drinking alcohol after giving blood. What could go wrong?


You could run out of beer.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh
Life moves on....


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Meh. You know? Yeah.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I ate ice cream for dinner !!!!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

See, regular ugly is a real word.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

My 1000th post!!!!, this is the only forum I've ever reached this many posts on. You should all feel honored


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


> My 1000th post!!!!, this is the only forum I've ever reached this many posts on. You should all feel honored


Even numbers like that are THE SH!T.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It smells like toast in here.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm always so impressed and touched by the level of kindness and consideration that people show me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My chance may be well gone. In other news I need to get one of those beard trimmers with the super low settings as I'm sick of this clean shaven business & it's only been a week


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My chance may be well gone. In other news I need to get one of those beard trimmers with the super low settings as I'm sick of this clean shaven business & it's only been a week


Yess I need one also since I look 12 when I shave completely. Need to shave back to the 3 day stubble look for me.

Also, my footsies hurt , been plasterboarding all day at work.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Teeheehee. 

The boy I liked and asked out last semester is directly across from me in one of my lab classes. The benches are really high and I have to like...lean over forward to anything. I get to semi-flash him for four hours a week and he can't do anything about it. Hahaaaaa.

It's time to break out that push up bra.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am gonna take a nice long bubble bath


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here we go....

3 to 6 inches of snow? BRING IT!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Here we go....
> 
> 3 to 6 inches of snow? BRING IT!


Awesome !!! Let is snow - let it snow!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ewww gross I'm thinking about my future and junk.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am cold  No heater sucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

time 4 sleep


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a mini nap a few hours ago....the caffeine did no good :yay


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to make muffins at some point in the near future....banana nut, blueberry, chocolate chip...I don't really care what kind, this plan just needs to involve muffins and the act of me eating them.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Eurgh, hungover.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So tired it's not funny. What I get for forgetting meds!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:doh I forgot 2 do something really important yesterday ...... Dammit this is gonna really bite me in the ehhh ..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

HOUSES LOVE POINTS BAAABYYYY.

I should not be allowed to post after midnight.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hee hee


to the "people" that run facebook:

I would like full credit for thinking of the dislike button back in 2008, when that disgusting picture of the orangutan appeared on one of my "friend"'s profiles. 

Many thanks.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

i love playing opeth at full ball testing the patience of everyone in the house xD.

5 mins so far without a shoe being thrown at me, I am doing well.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I need to make muffins at some point in the near future....banana nut, blueberry, chocolate chip...I don't really care what kind, this plan just needs to involve muffins and the act of me eating them.


If this was Facebook and I was your friend on Facebook I would "like" this. Mmmm muffins! :boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

5am noooo sleep yet!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

School tiem


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I want hugs. 
:stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

E93 said:


> I want hugs.
> :stu


I would offer but I am still covered in plasterboard from work.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

7am - can't sleep


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I need to make muffins at some point in the near future....banana nut, blueberry, chocolate chip...I don't really care what kind, this plan just needs to involve muffins and the act of me eating them.


The irony, I made some chocolate muffins last night, they really are good :b


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just made oreo brownies..yummy!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Idiot nephew is back in jail!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^starting the new year off right!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

whew. looks like I won't have to pay for an extra suitcase after all.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

More Centii stuff...i need Succubus blueprint. thanks.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

E93 said:


> I want hugs.
> :stu


K, :group.

Alright, all you have to do Sara is close the browser. It's easy, I promise you. Are you ready? 1...2...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a huge mug of tea. It's so big that it'll be used as an (allbeit small) cereal bowl afters. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Chocolate and mini-marshmallows. Diet much?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil :evil 666 posts :evil :evil


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

So I have not showed welly in 4 days ... We have no heat and I had to boil pans of water last nite for a bubble bath .... When I get out I realized the heater is broke and the house is freakin cold! Then with my ocd , I took a cold shower ... ah >.<
Me stay under blankets all day ....


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I just got my financial aid money! I'm rich Yay!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

man, i've emptied so many magazines this week practicing attack maneuvers.


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

^hahahaha this actually made me laugh! Priceless.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I wish there was money to be made from guessing who would be the next SAS user to get banned...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It hurts sooo good.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

markx said:


> I wish there was money to be made from guessing who would be the next SAS user to get banned...


:clap I wonder who will it be...no seriously i wonder


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:hideI'm in trouble ....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it wrong that I want to make a twitter account? I'm thinking yes...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Is it wrong that I want to make a twitter account? I'm thinking yes...


I'll follow you.












:um


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> I'll follow you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I should be a door-to-door Nutella salesman. Everyone needs to enjoy the glorious hazelnuttiness of Nutella. Shun the non-believers. Shunnnnnnnnn.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^I'd convert...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Do a summarizing your findings from the Tuskegee Syphilis Study. Who was impacted? Why was the study conducted? Would you consider this study unethical? Why or why not? Please make it 300 words or more!

EDIT: I should re post this in the debate section ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am ALMOST over my cold.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Soon I'll ride a herbal cloud again, I can't wait


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> If this was Facebook and I was your friend on Facebook I would "like" this. Mmmm muffins! :boogie


:high5



Slug said:


> The irony, I made some chocolate muffins last night, they really are good :b


 so jealous!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Soon to be 1 year and 2 months since my last ecstacy pill... boy does time fly.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> Do a summarizing your findings from the Tuskegee Syphilis Study. Who was impacted? Why was the study conducted? Would you consider this study unethical? Why or why not? Please make it 300 words or more!
> 
> EDIT: I should re post this in the debate section ?


Thats where they infected those farmers with syphilis without telling them right? And yes you should repost in the debate section, I think your assignment will get done much quicker that way


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

i feel like an arse..


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

You know the funny thing is.. despite everything. My life is a lot better than it was for 2 whole years!!! Almost losing your best friend to a drug overdose (twice) can really change your life you know? Not that it's any good, but its better.

Isn't it fun just laying on the floor uncontrollably crying? Or screaming at your parents and giving them angry stares? How about plotting to kill yourself about every other day? This was me from 2009-2010. Now I just have minor OCD problems. Life is great!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This just came to me because I'm not getting enough exercise. My new goal is that I'm going to run 30 miles in 4 weeks. I really think I can do this :yes.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> This just came to me because I'm not getting enough exercise. My new goal is that I'm going to run 30 miles in 4 weeks. I really think I can do this :yes.


That's 7.5 miles a week. I think you can do it  It sounds like a good goal and I would join you but it's -2 degrees outside right now and doesn't look like it's going to warm up any time soon. Darn.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

try the grey stuff, it's delicious
don't believe me? ask the dishes


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I has 57 minuets to finish my essay :O 
./.... have not even started !!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Awww yeaaaa!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

becks said:


> That's 7.5 miles a week. I think you can do it  It sounds like a good goal and I would join you but it's -2 degrees outside right now and doesn't look like it's going to warm up any time soon. Darn.


Ohhhh come onnnn. -2 is nothing for you Northerners :lol. I start tomorrow. Let's do this .


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

*mind gone blank*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I tied my hair into a tight bun when I got out of the shower this morning. It took nine elastics. I'm scared to try and unravel it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Dear me, 
please don't be a lazy bum this weekend. 
Thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Friday!!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I tied my hair into a tight bun when I got out of the shower this morning. It took nine elastics. I'm scared to try and unravel it.


Owwww that hurt. And my hair is still damp. Awesome.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why did PleatherBoots get banned? Not another duplicate account..?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Maybe self inflicted?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah maybe. All her posts are gone and her status just says 'permanently banned', not user requested or anything. Hmm.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aw, she seemed nice.

So many peeps are jumping on the banwagon.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Soon I'll ride a herbal cloud again, I can't wait


:rofl


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

My head hurts im really cold


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish I was born in the 1960s. Then I would have grown up on 70s disco music and been in my 20s in the 1980s when boobs and big hair were all the rage. 

I was so made for that.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I wish I was born in the 1960s. Then I would have grown up on 70s disco music and been in my 20s in the 1980s when boobs and big hair were all the rage.
> 
> I was so made for that.


haha


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> Why did PleatherBoots get banned? Not another duplicate account..?


User Requested


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Tribbles tribbles and more tribbles !!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I wish I was born in the 1960s. Then I would have grown up on 70s disco music and been in my 20s in the 1980s when boobs and big hair were all the rage.
> 
> I was so made for that.


Best. Best music, best style, best boobs :um. I wish I grew up in the 70's :mum

Pesky 00's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Weirdos making all these fake accounts with fake people pictures, just be yourselves weirdos.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have so many questions about Black Swan!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn, I can't talk about what I do in the army on the internet. Too dangerous.

Anyway, all I can say is that I'm starting my role as a fireteam commander on Sunday. Big deal.:roll I wanna be an officer!!! But I have to be in the army for at least 2 years in order for that to happen. (in Israel you've got to be a regular soldier before you can become an officer)


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Faith, hope, and love. But, the greatest of these is love.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

RockIt said:


> Faith, hope, and love. But, the greatest of these is love.







:group


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Best. Best music, best style, best boobs :um. I wish I grew up in the 70's :mum
> 
> Pesky 00's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I grew up in the 70's. You didn't miss much and now you'd be 50.

As Pink Floyd said, "Another day older, another day closer to death!"


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

What are you doing in here? This is my masturbatorium!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> What are you doing in here? This is my masturbatorium!


Just in case ya needed a hand


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Supposedly, I'm a bully and like to control people.









That's a first. I know sticks and stones break your bones, but that actually kind of hurt. :blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

its weird looking at yourself from the inside as some sort of object. I" feel" its true people are looking at me.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm leaving soon. I'll have my distractions. Dinner at friend's then travel to stay with friend's parents so the scientists can experiment on me tomorrow. Many long journeys. What if we crash? I haven't tied up my affairs and people such as my parents will see all my private writings, drawings, etc.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm seriously considering a phone number with the numbers '6969' in it. Have I lost it or what? Hey Mom: my new phone number is "xxxxxxxxxx" oops!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Supposedly, I'm a bully and like to control people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww (hugs) you seem like a very nice person on here!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Awww (hugs) you seem like a very nice person on here!


Thank you! I appreciate that. :squeeze


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I need2bdoing essays now!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I wish I grew up in the 70's


Me too, I have that written on my youtube channel :lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

pffft 70's.... the 80's were boss. I was happy ta be an 80's child. Thats why I'm so shexy like


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I just got an Amstrad CPC2day  
I am really happy!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I just got an Amstrad CPC2day
> I am really happy!!!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone want to buy some sweet $1000 junk? Seriously, am I missing something? Is that wholesale or something?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


Sigh!









Looks like this :boogie


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, she's awesome. :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

****! I knew I was forgetting about something when I left work.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My wisdom teeth only hurt on the weekends.....why is this???


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I wish I was born in the 1960s. Then I would have grown up on 70s disco music and been in my 20s in the 1980s when boobs and big hair were all the rage.
> 
> I was so made for that.


That would have been really cool...for one they dressed way cooler in the 70's


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ugh, I hope this place isn't packed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Should've sold out, when the devil came for me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Future Is X-Rated


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I do my happy dance now!!
:boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I do my happy dance now!!
> :boogie:clap:boogie


Can I join in?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Can I join in?


:yay Sure!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :yay Sure!


:boogie:boogie:clap:clap:boogie:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In the midst of handling a troll..... I missed my 55,000th post milestone!

We are officially on *HIGH Troll Alert Status*.!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I can haz dance too?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I miss the freedom that living alone offers


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> In the midst of handling a troll..... I missed my 55,000th post milestone!
> 
> We are officially on *HIGH Troll Alert Status*.!


Aye link to the troll's page - I am guessing perm ban...You got me pondering who this user is..... *Ernie level*? Dear that's bad ! You better update the awareness! :mum

Oh you could always delete a few post and repost your 55,000th post milestone .... :fall


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> In the midst of handling a troll..... I missed my 55,000th post milestone!
> 
> We are officially on *HIGH Troll Alert Status*.!


Why don't you start counting how many trolls you hunt down? You are probably near the 1000 mark... since the year began. Stupid trolls.:mum


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

how do you tell if someones a troll?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Why don't you start counting how many trolls you hunt down? You are probably near the 1000 mark... since the year began. Stupid trolls.:mum


 :ideaHe should post them the group I made and make a "blacklist" thread on the SASTA in other words (Social Anxiety Support Troll Awareness group) - this would make for some interesting reading for Perm banned users never aloud back in....



LostIdentity said:


> how do you tell if someones a troll?


A troll is someone who posts questions and/or answers for the sole purpose of getting reactions out of people. This is on forums , blogs and chat. They're not here to engage in discussion or learn anything; they're here to just stir things up. Sure some are funny ...But most of there times have a sour humor. Not realizing and or realizing that even though this IS the internet are VERY hurtful. There are also spammer Trolls .. ect ... learn more and join the SASTA to stop the trolls!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LostIdentity said:


> how do you tell if someones a troll?


Some people can just tell. It's like a sixth sense. But seriously, lately there's been a bunch of people who registered no long ago and the few posts they have consist of insults towards other members.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> In the midst of handling a troll..... I missed my 55,000th post milestone!
> 
> We are officially on *HIGH Troll Alert Status*.!


We need back-up moderators. These trolls are out of control and know when you guys aren't around :sus.

Anyway, congrats on the *55,000*!!! :yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

melissa75 said:


> We need back-up moderators. These trolls are out of control and know when you guys aren't around :sus.


Not possible, MM75 is omnipresent :yes


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> A troll is someone who posts questions and/or answers for the sole purpose of getting reactions out of people. This is on forums , blogs and chat. They're not here to engage in discussion or learn anything; they're here to just stir things up. Sure some are funny ...But most of there times have a sour humor. Not realizing and or realizing that even though this IS the internet are VERY hurtful. There are also spammer Trolls .. ect ... learn more and join the SASTA to stop the trolls!


Thanks for teaching me what a troll is, Ive never learned because it's just internet talk, heard it many times before. I will join the group then.
I thought someone would turn around and say I am a troll lol
Well...Im confused, their lives must be extremely boring if that's what they do for kicks.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Some people can just tell. It's like a sixth sense. But seriously, lately there's been a bunch of people who registered no long ago and the few posts they have consist of insults towards other members.


well thats low...on a website like this I dont even see the funny side to it. hey thanks for answering back


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I love alcohol >.<


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Psychologist 12 days in counting...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Amanda123 said:


> I love alcohol >.<


But your profile says you don't drink!


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> But your profile says you don't drink!


:con

****

I love Gordon Ramsey, but good lord, how many shows does that man have?!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Going to a lan tonight :lol, oh it's been like 8 years since I went to one of those.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't want to wait until after the weekend to indulge again


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Gonna be doing school work this weekend - I hope !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> Aye link to the troll's page - I am guessing perm ban...You got me pondering who this user is..... *Ernie level*? Dear that's bad ! You better update the awareness! :mum
> 
> Oh you could always delete a few post and repost your 55,000th post milestone .... :fall


There has been an increase in trolling activity. I have banned, like, four people today for trolling and spam. It's truly outrageous.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> There has been an increase in trolling activity. I have banned, like, four people today for trolling and spam. It's truly outrageous.


I heard the vBulletin security features have gone downhill since the company was sold.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm a troll.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm a troll.


You're the worst troll ever!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm really a 40 year old man and I eat spambots for breakfast.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Geckofab said:


> :con
> 
> ****
> 
> I love Gordon Ramsey, but good lord, how many shows does that man have?!


"I love alcohol"

-profile says "No" under "Drink"
:roll


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

first time I'm looking at my body since joining the army ( I've been too busy in the torture regime of basic training) and I'm in shock! I'd never imagined i could have that much muscle...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I am doing school work


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> I am doing school work


No, you are on chat!!!!!!!!!!!! :wife


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ospi said:


> No, you are on chat!!!!!!!!!!!! :wife


:hide I was then it got boring .....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My mom just made some Almond Roca bars. I can't stop eating them, even though they are making me feel sick. So goooooood. Blaaaaagh.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got cocaine runnin' around my brain


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Positive thinking, no one has ever died from a panic attack, i will never die from a panic attack. If i throw up, i throw up nothing i can do about it its normal 

Going clothes shopping with my mum in an hour or so its like a ritual before i go out haha


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ear hurts bad


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Kumagorobeam that is awesome!
I'm so stealing that one :um


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Without even talking to this guy I'd say he's most likely the coolest man in the world.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

bang bang mofo


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

These are some sophisticated animal crackers. I can actually distinguish the difference between the monkey and gorilla.


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

make it make it, don't fake it. make it make it, don't fake it.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I hate this state. It's too cold.


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

day was good.played mahjong for 7 hours with friends.It's good to have some.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Suspect you're me obsessive compulsive disorder too luv. Only I have only have numbers and stats now, so how pathetic is _that_. Ans: I win. .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm such a geek.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so manic, I'm so depressed, I'm so manic, I'm so depressed, it's all the stress, it all feels like a test, I'm so manic, I'm so depressed, I'm so manic, I'm so depressed


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

im so damn drunk....its crap.. why did i get drunk anyway


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I hate this state. It's too cold.


aww! It be cold here too!!!

I am soo stilling your smiley icon!:b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm starving to be an artist. And thirsy too. Moar beer is required.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

age of empires 2&3 has finished downloading. see you guys in a few weeks!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

myhalo123 said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, hilarious.


I'm afraid to see it! I've heard so much stuff about this that I'm afraid I'm going to cringe constantly. Don't get me wrong, I like Ricky Gervais, but I think it would be awkward to see him mock rich and famous people in front of their faces.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

segmentation fault D:


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Busch Beer : cold as a mountain stream and smooth as its name. wtf is smooth about the word Busch? lmao


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:yes:boogie:clap:boogie:yes
I just on an 98% on my last essay!!!!!​


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :yes:boogie:clap:boogie:yes
> I just on an 98% on my last essay!!!!!​


:yay :high5 :yay


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

3:47 am. 

Sleep. Why does it never come when it's supposed to? I fall asleep in the afternoon, wake up at 10:30 pm and then I'm awake until the next morning. And it's not like I'm in a state to do anything productive, either. In the last hour I collected 322 pictures of a certain celebrity.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :yes:boogie:clap:boogie:yes
> I just on an 98% on my last essay!!!!!​


Awesome! Well done :boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

rtotd; im such a bell end XD
my bell...no....forget that...it might bring up memories of salad tossing...im SURE that just those words bring up awful memoires....goodbye sas .... lol...!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't tell anyone, but I'm a replicant.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had the funnest day in a lonnggggggg time. Ohhhhh mannnnn. And I made some AWESOME burns. I cannot explain them since you do not know the people but trust me. They were SO HARSH.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The bottom part of my lamp is a mirror...I like this! I can see how bad I look half drunk and with a headache yaaay.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I AM DRUNK ON GOOD TIMES. I don't drink so this is the closest you will ever be to seeing Perfectionist wasted. WHEEEEEEEE.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Don't tell anyone, but I'm a replicant.


Someone's been watching too much Blade Runner


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I AM DRUNK ON GOOD TIMES. I don't drink so this is the closest you will ever be to seeing Perfectionist wasted. WHEEEEEEEE.




Glad you had a good day. But you're missing out on a perfectly good headache!

I kid - the headache was there prior to drinking that generally doesn't happen. :um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No it was awesome I went out with my three good friends with highschool. Two of them had had sex before and pretending it never happened and I made hilariously awesome references to it ALL NIGHT. Someone may have cried. YEYEAH.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

buzzzzzzzzed


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

David Bowie is kinda hot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> No it was awesome I went out with my three good friends with highschool. Two of them had had sex before and pretending it never happened and I made hilariously awesome references to it ALL NIGHT. Someone may have cried. YEYEAH.


And then you blasted "Whip My Hair" while proceeding to, well, whip your hair.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Well I do that on a daily basis so obviously. I also braided it into a giant heart on my head. Oh wait, I'm probably the only one who actually watched that music video. Damnit. Whatevs. I am listening to David Bowie's Fame and life is good. I think if I ever did a striptease it would be to Fame. I need to stop posting. I am going to go talk to my Severus puppet.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

they are so cool, why'd I stop hanging out with them? sigh...


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

It's only been an hour, but I miss him terribly.


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

"And as to those entomologist siblings, quite the insectual relationship they had. "
(lame joke/line spurred by misreading a satellite guide description)


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

it's 12:04am


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

It's 11:05pm, actually.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

by 11.05pm you mean 08:08 really


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

dammit


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WHAT TIME IS IT? IT'S TIME FOR ALL OF YOU TO GET A WATCH.

Ohhhhh snaaaaaaaaap.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> WHAT TIME IS IT? IT'S TIME FOR ALL OF YOU TO GET A WATCH.
> 
> Ohhhhh snaaaaaaaaap.


Oh no you di'n't!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Isn't it time for you to go to sleep now?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aha! VIRUS ALERT for an advertisement from Chrysler/Dodge on this page. TOTALLY QUARANTINED!

Just for that, I will NOT buy a product from you! I will stick with the New GM and possibly Ford, thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know if the file would do anything - my virus alert just popped it up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

leonardess said:


> by 11.05pm you mean 08:08 really


Why did you chose 8:08? That time haunts me...I see it at least once a day...sometimes twice. But not three times...that'd be crazy.
Seriously though, I almost always look at the clock randomly when it's 8:08.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ 08.08.

08.08

08.08

_*08.08*_


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

8:07


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Now you're just being silly.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> 8:06
> 
> Oh noes count down till the bomb goes boom!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a cavity drilled 4 days ago and now my tooth hurts more not less. I don't think this is supposed to happen.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Holy crap who's stalking me? :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stilla said:


> Holy crap who's stalking me? :um


not me!!!!!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Ospi said:


> not me!!!!!


Oh sure sure... whatever you say


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to go to the store but I don't want to get dressed. I wish it was socially acceptable to go outside in pajamas and sunglasses. Well I guess it's alright if you're a rockstar. One more reason to become famous soon.


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

i wish someone could lick my heart and know how much i hurt.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I need to go to the store but I don't want to get dressed. I wish it was socially acceptable to *go outside in pajamas and sunglasses*. Well I guess it's alright if you're a rockstar. One more reason to become famous soon.


do it 

it's a liberating feeling


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^ Agreed.

Once you get over the initial anxiety of being stared at, it does feel pretty amazing.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the craziest dreams. And, I'll be thinking about this one all day...it was so real .


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> do it
> 
> it's a liberating feeling





JayDontCareEh said:


> ^ Agreed.
> 
> Once you get over the initial anxiety of being stared at, it does feel pretty amazing.


Maybe I'll do it the next time I'm forced to leave my room


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

ozkr said:


>


Oh no :lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Paranoia awaaaaay!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

So many damn kids at Costco. :?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*How strange I am:*

I have 14 pages of inventory sheets to price - that I brought home from work to do over the weekend - I couldn't get motivated to even start on it until I showered, brushed my hair and my teeth and got out of my pjs... now I feel prepared to start... that doesn't make sense... why wouldn't my brain let me start in my pjs and no bra and with unbrushed hair?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

i think...too much...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I think I has a stalker. :um

ar


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I think I has a stalker. :um
> 
> ar


:tiptoe


----------



## Gingersnapper33 (Jan 8, 2011)

If the grass in greener on the other side, then so is the water bill!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Needy, there is no hope for da bears. :no


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> *TAKE IT BACK!! TAKE IT BACK !! TAKE IT BACK!!!!!*


:hide

There is a little bit of hope. :um


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

The Bears still have a shot. But that Rodgers is good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha needs, you crack me up. Poor bears


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Told you.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Okay, I take it back. :doh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Dad is making Bulgogi. I love Korean food. :mushy


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> :mum:sigh:doh:dead:no :cry
> 
> *DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!
> *Fail ...


So they won, right?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :mum:sigh:doh:dead:no :cry
> 
> *DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!*
> Fail ...


:squeeze



ozkr said:


> So they won, right?


:rofl


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't even want to watch the game but I could practically tell how the whole game went with all the yelling in my apartment complex...lol.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

huh said:


> I didn't even want to watch the game but I could practically tell how the whole game went with all the yelling in my apartment complex...lol.


yup same here


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> :mum:sigh:doh:dead:no :cry
> 
> *DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!
> *Fail ...


That was so ugly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to CALL my MOM! :wife <- she will get like that!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

B-day party for a two year old in the hallway outside my apartment. Sucky day so far. I hate kids but even more I hate listening to adults turn into morons around kids. "oh your so strong, you picked up that lego by yourself!!!!"


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hair dying FAIL. 

:afr


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I love banning people in tinychat, especially *******s  

If you have a problem with me at least have the guts to log in under your real name. What a bunch of cowards.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Taco night! Not really, but I did just make tacos. And, ate them with the best salsa ever. Joe T. Garcia's salsa. If you haven't had it, you're REALLY missing out.



Come on JETS!!!!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not quitting vodka until I get this tooth pain fixed for good. Next time I go I have to ask the dentist for pain pills. It hurts more now than before I supposedly got it fixed.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

*
"We're gonna need a bigger boat".*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess baby doesn't like her catnip. At least one of us prefers sobriety.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ten years now and I'm still sleeping alone - I really HATE sleeping alone - almost as much as I hate waking up alone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two weeks after my cold began and I am STILL coughing thinking there is stuff in my lungs! :sigh


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Monday morning. :dead


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've missed you, regardless of what you may think.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can't wait for wed off, wooo mid week public holiday!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Was there like...a big football game on today or something?

Damned if I know.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Was there like...a big football game on today or something?
> 
> Damned if I know.


Been wondering the same, my facebook is littered with NFL related stuff. I don't even know how the game works!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

moxosis said:


> ryM dna tmo uoh thg dot yad isi rtn oci .ed yoD uuo edn tsr dna ?


You misspelled today.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Been wondering the same, my facebook is littered with NFL related stuff. I don't even know how the game works!!


:no THIS WAS A BIG GAME!!! THIS GAME WAS THE GAME BEFORE THE SUPER BOWL !!!! FINAL 4 TEAMS WERE LEFT - THEY WERE PLAYING FOR THE FINAL 2 SPOTS !!!

DAMMIT!!!​
..... my team lost ! :rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :no THIS WAS A BIG GAME!!! THIS GAME WAS THE GAME BEFORE THE SUPER BOWL !!!! FINAL 4 TEAMS WERE LEFT - THEY WERE PLAYING FOR THE FINAL 2 SPOTS !!!
> 
> DAMMIT!!!​
> ..... my team lost ! :rain


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Food tastes so much better when you're hungry.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Steelers all the way.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


>


:mum *Keep taunting me!!*


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Some things never change....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :mum *Keep taunting me!!*


hahaha @ pic.

There there needs, there is always next year :mum


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Once again I forgot to buy Pfeffernuesse when I went to the store. I hate when this happens.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

God. This is such a good song.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Incursion starts tomorrow.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Steelers. Super Bowl. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

I still don't understand how vampires can have sex. (Watching Angel)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Depression slowly easing; sex drive increasing. I can never win.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i'm on NO sleep.
life is wonderful. i have to believe this joke.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

My tummy is growlin but there is no food within reach to munch on.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank You, ditto, I know, I'm here.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

"Read Chapter 18"

But...this book doesn't have chapters. :sus

*angrily flips through book*

:bash

EDIT: Nevermind...found it. :rofl


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I ain't never done nothin' to nobody
I ain't never got nothin' from nobody, no time
And until I get something from somebody, sometime
I don't intend to do nothin' for nobody, no time


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

So did the Bears lose?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

advertising fail.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Winter tips for Albertan drivers:

When there are bigass snow piles that you can't see past, don't presume that means no car is coming. Inch forward slowly.

You do NOT need to drive 30 in a 60 zone just because there's some snow on the ground. Use common sense and drive cautiously, but that does not mean going ridiculously slow every time you see miraculous white stuff outside. Jesus. I will pass you, and if you decide to speed up I will cut you off and have no shame.

When snow is covering half a lane, there really isn't sufficient room for your vehicle. Stop trying to squeeze in when you can't!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm in a bad place.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Went to bed at 3, woke up at 6, slept again, woke up at 8:30. I am still very tired.:blank


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't blame my dad for kicking me out. I'm an ungrateful *******.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

"I have been and always shall be your friend."


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> "I have been and always shall be your friend."


^Did someone write that to you or did you write it to them...not that you need to answer.

^Anyway, my random thought is: I haven't seen you around here in a while.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^it was from Search for Spock... Spock said it to Jim

Yes, I took a break for awhile.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice day!-Weather is amazing,all windows are open,house clean,Mexican stew simmering in the crock-pot,new book to read. Wow,sometimes I actually forget life CAN be enjoyable!!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

caflme said:


> ^it was from Search for Spock... Spock said it to Jim
> 
> Yes, I took a break for awhile.


Oh, okay. It's simple and a nice quote. Hope you had a good break from SAS. Welcome back.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

These crackers taste like somebody spritzed them with perfume. WTF?

...but I keep eating them. WTFingF!?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

^^^ Too funny!!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Super Bowl half time shows.

2005- Paul McCartney
2006- The Rolling Stones
2007- Prince
2008- Tom Petty
2009- Bruce Springsteen
2010- The Who

2011 - The Black Eyed Peas :shock :no
Seriously? :roll


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> Super Bowl half time shows.
> 
> 2005- Paul McCartney
> 2006- The Rolling Stones
> ...


I know, right? Their music is not at least 20 years old yet! But still, along with Kanye West, they're the voice of our generation. *rolls eyes so hard they fall out of their sockets*


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> :|


Wha...? Was I right or was I right?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I know, right? Their music is not at least 20 years old yet! But still, along with Kanye West, they're the voice of our generation. *rolls eyes so hard they fall out of their sockets*


:cry


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> :cry





anymouse said:


> your generation, mayhaps.. :b


Hey, if you can't recognize the lyrical genius present in "my humps", I don't know what to tell you. *rolls eyes so hard they start emitting smoke*


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> oh, agreed. :yes
> 
> *rest of reply edited out*
> 
> i mean, happy mondays! :cry


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Hey, if you can't recognize the lyrical genius present in "my humps", I don't know what to tell you. *rolls eyes so hard they start emitting smoke*


Thanks...now I have that song in my head. 

:bash


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I did my good deed today and gave up my computer in college so a first year student could use it  She was nice


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

That was fast... I shall wear you tomorrow!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

When I mixed my wine with water I found a ghost in the glass....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I could make some tea


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Did I actually talk to someone today like a normal person without a bunch of awkward silences?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I dunno, did you?


:yes :boogie


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I did my good deed today and gave up my computer in college so a first year student could use it  She was nice


That is awesomely nice!:boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Does cheese absorb and hold on to heat really well or something? I burnt my tongue on some molten swiss when the rest of my grilled ham and swiss was only lukewarm.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I almost won the lottery I had four numbers out of six and the other two were only off by one I was sooo close!! :fall


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

My dog has started hanging out in my bathroom lately. He used to cuddle with me on the couch. Not sure what's going on and if I should be offended.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Let The Experiment Begin


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I almost won the lottery I had four numbers out of six and the other two were only off by one I was sooo close!! :fall


awwww


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I should be doing school work now - but don't feel like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ I think so . He's acting so strange and scratching a lot but no fleas.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Vet time!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I have da flu


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> Vet time!





need2bnormal said:


> I have da flu


Is that why you went to the vet?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> :no


Hey, those posts were so suspiciously close to each other that I had to wonder. Maybe she was talking about becoming a veteran? I guess we will never know. NEVER.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Is that why you went to the vet?


:haha


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Hey, those posts were so suspiciously close to each other that I had to wonder. Maybe she was talking about becoming a veteran? I guess we will never know. NEVER.


AHHH ! :no :no

btw its veterinarian


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Currently Active Users: 608 (114 members and 494 guests)


Why is there more guests then users on here ... im just wondering ..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spammers, trolls, and other lower life forms.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Currently Active Users: 608 (114 members and 494 guests)
> 
> Why is there more guests then users on here ... im just wondering ..


:lurk


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Or people too shy to register ;p


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Spammers ? Would they not just make an account same with trolls ...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

5 cups of coffee + 1 energy drink / less then 2 hours = me a anxiety mess!!!

Did you know they say every 8th person - anyplace in the world knows someone who knows someone that traces back to you??:afr :hide


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't sleeeeeeep.

I am dealing with this issue by eating peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I can't sleeeeeeep.
> 
> I am dealing with this issue by eating peanut butter sandwiches.


:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah. I'm alright. You ****ing ****.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> Spammers ? Would they not just make an account same with trolls ...


Search bots. Google, Yahoo Ect.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Tomorrow off weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^jealous...

I forgot my key this morning and when I came home I had to climb in through the basement window. My life is so glamorous.


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Why is it that somedays I wake up feeling okay just once in a while and how do I make this feeling stay? The smallest thing could knock me down again. Thakfully today is good apart from this ****ing **** **** weather:sus


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

i can't wait to see the lovely miss emilie autumn again.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

goodman said:


> Why is it that somedays I wake up feeling okay just once in a while and how do I make this feeling stay? The smallest thing could knock me down again. Thakfully today is good apart from this ****ing **** **** weather:sus


Thought Controls Attitude
Attitude Controls Feeling
Feeling Controls Thought


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Thought Controls Attitude
> Attitude Controls Feeling
> Feeling Controls Thought


^^^^^^^^^^
Mods Control All


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

goodman said:


> Why is it that somedays I wake up feeling okay just once in a while and how do I make this feeling stay? The smallest thing could knock me down again. Thakfully today is good apart from this ****ing **** **** weather:sus


I know exactly how you feel. Fun times.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just called all 3 places I applied at last week, that's all I can do, apply & then follow up, if I don't hear back soon it's on to other ventures


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweet god. It's an amazing thing that kiss-greet thing is not part of my culture.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

My dad left a note before he left for work to shovel the deck, sidewalk and the end of the driveway. And if I was ambitious I can shovel the whole driveway. :rofl I don't even have the ambition to open the door.

I hear the plow guy now. He probably just created a snow wall at the end of my driveway. :bat

:bash


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so hateful.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Another day in paradise. Woo.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

I hate my life. :|


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Nothing from a can actually ever looks good.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

too all the tie haters on sas...it's time for a change


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> I hate my life. :|


:ditto


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I wont be drinking any coffee 2nite - after all of that last nite!!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Only an hour and 15 minutes until Obamas state of the union speech.









Lucky me, I get to write an essay about it.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sasers can't count very high...it's been almost a month and we haven't even made it to a thousand yet :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> sasers can't count very high...it's been almost a month and we haven't even made it to a thousand yet :b


we dum lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> we dum lol


:lol


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Only an hour and 15 minutes until Obamas state of the union speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







.... someone is still a lil mad over the bears.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> .... someone is still a lil mad over the bears.


:rofl Thanks I needed a laugh.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :rofl Thanks I needed a laugh.


:sus That was not ment for you to laugh at...

.... okay it was ...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I could really go for some M&M's right now.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> I could really go for some M&M's right now.


Here ya go


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Here ya go


Some vegan mm's sound good now - yum!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Here ya go


:yay *eats all the blue ones first*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Go awaaaay...I didn't open you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

huh said:


> I could really go for some M&M's right now.


Two words: icy squares!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm like everyone else, I can be a hypocrite at times


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Two words: icy squares!


Never heard of them. Must be a Canadian thing? Someone at work recently gave me a Twin Bing candy bar from Iowa. Wierdest looking candy ever...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm like everyone else, I can be a hypocrite at times


Me too. A little _too_ _often_ lately. :|


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

My head hurts , flu is here again


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. What an intense high today. Totally thought I was walking the streets of Toronto and wanted to chill in a snowbank. I won't view life the same from now on.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> My head hurts , flu is here again


You has to go back to the vet. :rofl


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> You has to go back to the vet. :rofl


:| I am to sick to comment with something good.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :| I am to sick to comment with something good.


lol...I'm sorry, I just had to say it. :squeeze


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> lol...I'm sorry, I just had to say it. :squeeze


Dat be better !:boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Two words: icy squares!


Oh my gaaaaaaaawd best chocolate everrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

It's breakfast time,﻿ try to wear your breakfast clothes!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't stop coughing - ouch my lungs hurt soooo bad ....


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

"The mystery of love is greater than the mystery of death." - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahhh Tunak Tunak Tun! I haven't listened to this in soo loooong. 

It's so caaaaaaaaatchy.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

.... tick tock 3am boo!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think I am going to put makeup on half my face and leave the other face clean and post it. One day. To educate me some boys.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I think I am going to put makeup on half my face and leave the other face clean and post it. One day. To educate me some boys.


OHHH FUN!!! :teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Allllll day on chat/tiny. This is the life!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Purple Pen said:


> It's breakfast time,﻿ try to wear your breakfast clothes!


for some, that would be leiderhosen and spike heels. not me of course, but some.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

probably more coherent. 

I love QI reruns. here's a good one:


a chicken and an egg were having a post-coital cigarette. 


the chicken takes a drag, looks at the egg and says, well - that answers that old question.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

meanwhile, I'm wondering if I can/should just blow off that dental appointment, just meet my friend for lunch, and spend the rest of the day doing whatever the hell I want. 

they're just going to waste my time anyway. if they can get me in "today", then why is it the next available appt isn't until something like september?? It stinks, man.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, it's absolutely a word! (And I'm not angry at you--see reply on my wall!)


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Have we met? Are you confusing me with someone else? Have you been to an optician recently? 

(I have to wonder what's going through the mind of someone who would send the "Love your smile!" icebreaker to someone who posted non-smiling pictures on their eHarmony profile)


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Need2bnormal's next friend will be her 100th and gets a free toaster oven with the purchase of a toaster. Batteries not included.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anymouse said:


> dental. all the way. on another question, is 'fawned' a word i can use as a verb? for the writing piece? it's due by six am. and i want to know if "fawned" is actually a word i can put in it.


see anonymid's reply - it is totally a doing word.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Boobs are weird...

Well they are!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Need2bnormal's next friend will be her 100th and gets a free toaster oven with the purchase of a toaster. Batteries not included.


:um I did not even know I had 99 friends ...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stilla said:


> Boobs are weird...
> 
> Well they are!


When you think about it, they really are xD. But we love weird!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> When you think about it, they really are xD. But we love weird!!


What's the matter ospi, you got lop sided boobs?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :um I did not even know I had 99 friends ...


I'm stalking you. And your friends list.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> What's the matter ospi, you got lop sided boobs?


i only have one :cry


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I'm stalking you. And your friends list.


:sus thanks .. that is real nice!....


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it just me or did the writing on the forum get smaller


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

._ö'


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Having the flu and a cold at the same time, sux.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I am bachelor frog :no


----------



## Yozo (Nov 19, 2010)

what idiot thought of the phrase 'killing time'? time is what's killing us!...not that i've any objection to that.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah, the tomfoolery I subject myself to. Capricious and temerarious.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:haha


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I have one random thought on my mind today and it ends in 'x.'


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

RockIt said:


> I have one random thought on my mind today and it ends in 'x.'


I know the feelin mate. I'm payin a fortune in tax meself as well


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inna sense said:


> ._ö'


This movie was totally creepy. :hide


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just don't understand. 
I don't think I will ever understand. 
Your voice gives me nightmares. 
Please stop having sex right next to my head.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Have a listen


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

sick =(


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Same ****. Different day.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Same ****. Different day.


:ditto


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Falafel sandwich. Need to learn how to make falafel sandwich... perfect it. Then eat it all of the time. Don't forget the yummy sauce.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

celebrated my 19th birthday by having to half run with over 100 pounds of weight on my back - for hours. well, with my luck I'm not surprised...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:yay I now know how to reconcile my checkbook!!......now all I need is a checkbook....and a checking account (and some money) :|


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel the sudden urge to perma ban myself.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I feel the sudden urge to perma ban myself.


Nooooooooo! Not allowed :x


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I feel like making jokes and teasing people sometimes, but i'm scared they will take it the wrong way.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Have a listen


Is this safe to listen to after smoking? I listened to something by Joe Rogan before and it kinda tripped me out.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

see you in 3 weeks :|


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This just soooo made my day. Will Ferrell is going to be on 4 episodes of The Office. :clap

http://www.deadline.com/2011/01/will-ferrell-helping-steve-carells-exit-from-the-office/


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I feel the sudden urge to perma ban myself.


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!
WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY?

Will you still be on tinychat ?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!
> WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY?
> 
> Will you still be on tinychat ?


Maybe, Maybe not.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am so pooooooooooooooooor.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I am so pooooooooooooooooor.


/me throws money into cup! Don't spend it all at once!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> I want to have a tshirt made for when I'm out in public that says in big, bold letters "Do not ask me for money or cigarettes"


I could use one of those and I don't even smoke! :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well I needed a laugh & Curb Your Enthusiasm has provided it, Cheers To Larry David & Crew


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sooooooooo tired for some reason. Going to doze off at my desk soon. I needs me some coffee!!

Tonight is also gossip girl night with one of my female friends. /me hands in man card (THE SHOW IS AWESOME OK).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*I* wanted to be Oprah's long lost half sister. I can change my hair every 5 weeks! *I* can talk and talk and talk! *I* too can have a nearly invisible boyfriend with a name like Hadley or Tarquin!! I too can rock a twinset with an abnormally long skirt, boots, and Spanks!! give me money!!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> Tonight is also gossip girl night with one of my female friends. /me hands in man card (THE SHOW IS AWESOME OK).


For. SHAME.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Eating baking chocolate for breakfast :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Me too, man. At least they are nice and don't ask twice when I say I have no cigarettes. :stu


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> :um Someone not a winter person ?


Nope. My car seems to share the same sentiment.


----------



## RichardWood (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanna eat some strawberries.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


>


bahahahahahaha

Sky sexism row is amusing. Richard Keys claims dark forces are at work. Come on, man. First women, now black people? Tch.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need some help.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I need some help.


:squeeze Hope yer ok kid


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

_*You lie, you steal, you LOSE.*_










_*Arrrrgghppp ahhhhhup.*_


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Blah blah blah blah blah. I don't talk much, but when I do I should just shut up.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

The No Vagina Monologues - a new play in which male virgins talk about how they're not getting any. Maybe we could make it into a musical...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

someone please teach me how to park!! :fall


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> someone please teach me how to park!! :fall







This video taught me!!

:rofl


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> This video taught me!!
> 
> :rofl


:teeth haha thanx


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that popping noise was a higher power laughing his/her holy *** off at me.
I would show you guys what ridiculousness had to happen to my bedroom window to keep the draft out, but I took a video and am too lazy to take a picture now (and really, I just don't want to look at it). Videos take a zillion years to upload and download.

Sealed with a hair dryer. Really? How sturdy is my ghetto fab windowbubble going to stay...do they know what kind of winters we have?!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

When I want time to slow down it goes waay too fast. When I want time to go fast it goes waay too slow. I can never win.


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

So this account lets me post - but I can't post on me old one ....


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> When I want time to slow down it goes waay too fast. When I want time to go fast it goes waay too slow. I can never win.


soo true :|


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

It's not even the weekend yet, but I already feel lonely.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I got the sudden urge today to go to vegas....baby


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Tonight I threw a party for myself.

I even dressed up.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

pita said:


> Tonight I threw a party for myself.
> 
> I even dressed up.


:yay You are awesome :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

What's it like to wake up in the mornin' feelin' like P Diddy? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> What's it like to wake up in the mornin' feelin' like P Diddy? :stu


^someones been listening to Ke$ha too much :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^someones been listening to Ke$ha too much :b


And therefore needs a slap! *slaps BrokenStars*


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^someones been listening to Ke$ha too much :b





Ospi said:


> And therefore needs a slap! *slaps BrokenStars*


:no :no

I hate her and that song. I don't understand those lyrics and that is why I asked...


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I need a word to describe someone that falls between nice and sweet. 

Nice sounds to cold and business-like. Kind of Like a handshake.

Sweet sounds like too much too soon. Kind of Like kissing a complete stranger on the lips.

Any ideas?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Ah nevermind, I'm thinking too much. I went with a non-committal "kind". Damn it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

S


BrokenStars said:


> :no :no
> 
> I hate her and that song. I don't understand those lyrics and that is why I asked...


Ohh, forgive me for slapping you


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> S
> 
> Ohh, forgive me for slapping you


lol...I forgive you. :b

hug? :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to try for another run. I hope I can beat the snow :lol.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

What does OP stand for?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Original Poster.


ooo...thanks. :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have the day off work tomorrow but I have nothing planned :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am going to try for another run. I hope I can beat the snow :lol.


A half inch of new snow was already on the ground. :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn. That headache is something serious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so tired. Argh but must have fun SAS chats tonight


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> A half inch of new snow was already on the ground. :lol


How much snow did you end of getting we got like almost 4 inch :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I said I was going to bed 30 minutes ago. I lied to me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

For personal amusement/because I am pathetic, I have nicknamed various parts of my body after former American presidents. It was surprisingly difficult to cleverly incorporate the two Bushes into my person. John Adams and John Quincy Adams, however, were a given. (So was Clinton).


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Drella said:


> For personal amusement/because I am pathetic, I have nicknamed various parts of my body after former American presidents. It was surprisingly difficult to cleverly incorporate the two Bushes into my person. John Adams and John Quincy Adams, however, were a given. (So was Clinton).


all of your posts are art.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You break it, you buy it.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I think its weird how that Melbourne thread never dies. Whats in the water over there?


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my baby teeth fell out :lol


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

the sun is shining. its been a while since last saw it. I feel so much more happier and energetic when I see it up there.

ok should have posted this to the positive threads section but oh well.
_also_ here's so ****ing plenty of snow, it's starting to bother me :sus


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Today, one of my aquaintances in school said "I just realized... when we finish school, I'm going to have to find new friends somewhere else. I mean, cool people like you." 
That was probably the nicest thing he ever said to me in the eight years I've known him.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Pink lemonade is the best lemonade.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone else ever find themselves watching late night infomercials wanting to buy things you know you'd never use?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Do not kill your mother on this trip. Do not kill your mother on this trip. Do not. Do not . Do?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> Haha. I like watching them while stoned.


When you know you ought to be sleeping or getting some food... but you can't really move. So you just sit there watching crappy infomercials telling yourself that you'll go after the next one, but you never do. And next thing you know you wake up in a really awkward position, covered in crumbs, with the breakfast show on TV.

Good times bro...good times...

Sometimes I just swallow loads of air so I can do a huge burp. God I'm bored.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

my friend at school had never listened to Joy Division so i played "love will tear us apart" 
his reaction: this dude sounds like he's seriously constipated..!

alrighty then


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

:rain My account still wont work.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What is the obsession with so many websites wanting me to use their stupid plugins and activex controls to download a file? No, I don't want or need another program to just download a single file. Just give me the file and let me save it somewhere and I'll wait for the download to finish :mum


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

That voice! That little laugh! It's so lovely to my ears!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

2 sick days in 8 years is just pathetic.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

She's driving me nuts!!! Senseless, directionless, longgggg e-mails. What the F! And, I have to find a way to make this work. :mum


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I have high hopes for today.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i don't want to go back to my psych class :hide


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I swear I just walked past Richard E. Grant on my way to Morrisons, and when I looked back to check, he looked back at me too! He must have recognised me from all those times I watched _Withnail & I_.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't even remember the last time I brushed my hair.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm leaving work :yay


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

me testing account said:


> :rain My account still wont work.


 :cry



mrbojangles said:


> Anyone else ever find themselves watching late night infomercials wanting to buy things you know you'd never use?


Yeah, sometimes...there's so many awesome things that I'll never use, but I want them anyway. :banana
I want the shamwow.

Also...I miss Billy Mays screaming at me to buy stuff. :rain


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I could be one of my rabbits for a day, so I could feel how amazing it is to be fluffy and to snuggle up to another fluffy creature who loves me. They look so friggin cosy.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

_*Here lies the body, of mary lee!

Died at the age of a hundred and three!

For 15 years she kept her virginity!

Not a bad record for this vicinity!*_


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

The girls sitting across from me at Starbucks seem very cliquey. 

:no


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Hospitals are dreadful places. How are you supposed to get well again at a place like this? :sus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

So...the porch roof is leaking in like 10 spots. No big deal.
I'm dreading my dad coming home cuz I know he's gonna be complaining about that and other ****. Like, the shoveling I didn't do. :steam

I also just fell face first on the deck. yeah, that was fun. :rofl I knew that was bound to happen eventually. Winter is not complete until I fall on my ***.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't want my fries at all after that burger and my drink is gigantic. This is why I don't get combo meals.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Northern Lights said:


> Hospitals are dreadful places. How are you supposed to get well again at a place like this? :sus


well, that could motivate someone to get better fast. :b


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I don't want my fries at all after that burger and my drink is gigantic. This is why I don't get combo meals.


Werd. I think it's best to eat in courses at fast food restaurants. Now if only McDonalds would sell stuff from their dollar menu after midnight :mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Apparently there are no football matches this weekend which means I've literally got nothing to look forward to now


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA pugs run like monkeys.

I don't want to go to bed. Don't want to get up at 5.30am. Don't want to stop drinking rum. 

/tantrum


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Phishing scammers FYI: You're not going to succeed in convincing me that you're "Verified by Visa" if you can't spell "Verified" :lol:


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

When I do have the money to buy a new laptop, I'm taking this one out back and smashed it with my brother's baseball bat over, and over, and over.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

y do i havta shake evry time a boy looks at me :stu :sigh :|


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I feel so lazy... -.-"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> *looks at dontworrybehappy*


:um :afr :hide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


:b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My back has felt twisted into a mess all day. Thanks, couchimforcedtosleeponandwouldgladlylightonfireandthrowinadumpificould.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

That phone call just made everything worse and better at the same time.


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

ar :hide feeling right now ......:time the more the time goes by , it is getting worse and worse .... >.<


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

how do u all post on the post a pic now thread...evry time i go there i find another reason not to...


----------



## unhappy clown (Jan 29, 2011)

Just thinking if you could go back and do it all over again, remembering everything that you've done. Would you go back? How far you you go back? Knowing everything you've done, would you do the same thing again? Would you do somthing different?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> how do u all post on the post a pic now thread...evry time i go there i find another reason not to...


:squeeze

Don't be discouraged!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hardly recognise any of the posters on here. this place has changed...


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

So when milk turns yellow that means it's bad right?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

becks said:


> So when milk turns yellow that means it's bad right?


Only one way to find out


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> Only one way to find out


Disgusting uke


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> Only one way to find out


You're right. I'll be sure to save a cup for you. You want to try my melted lettuce too?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

things are gonna be ok :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe I am ar but I think I haz a stalker. :um

I'm flattered you find me interesting...








But...i'm really not all that great...

:tiptoe


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

in other news...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unreal.....just unreal.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The Kings Speech was so gooooooooooooood. I cried. I wanted to hug Colin Firth. I ate fat free yogurt. I saw Dumbledore.

SO GOOD.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Why can't I enjoy them while I have them? I guess its because I know they are going to be ripped away from me again at any moment.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"Anger, Seneca says, is 'brief insanity,' and the damage done by anger is enormous: 'No plague has cost the human race more.' Because of anger, he says, we see all around us people being killed, poisoned, sued; we see cities and nations ruined. And besides destroying cities and nations, anger can destroy us individually. We live in a world, after all, in which there is much to be angry about, meaning that unless we can control our anger, we will be perpetually angry. Being angry, Seneca concludes, is a waste of precious time." - William B. Irving ~ The Ancient Art of Stoic Joy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Mmmm, malt liquor and chef boyardee ravioli. It's some good eatin' tonight.


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

It is still not working


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Hadron said:


> I hardly recognise any of the posters on here. this place has changed...


I remember you.

____________________

I need someone to kick my *** when I'm feeling like this.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hadron said:


> I hardly recognise any of the posters on here. this place has changed...


True dat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> We need back-up moderators. These trolls are out of control and know when you guys aren't around :sus.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the *55,000*!!! :yay


Thank you .

We are down to *Bert *status as of right now. Things have calmed down, but we need to be on guard.


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Thank you .
> 
> We are down to *Bert *status as of right now. Things have calmed down, but we need to be on guard.


I still think there is some funny business going on! ar a bit....

:cry my account still wont work....


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Don't worry guys, I'm here! That means that the status is at *Oscar *for the time being. You can thank me later.8)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The post-Christmas reading groove I was in seems to be over. My attention span is back to non-existent.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Move ***** get out the way.

Why can't I stop listening to Ludacris...?
Cuz it's so god damn catchy, that's why.


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

ozkr said:


> Don't worry guys, I'm here! That means that the status is at *Oscar *for the time being. You can thank me later.8)


:sus So your gonna share some dubby then ! :b That is the only way it will be all good!!!


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Cmon Kim Clijsters win!!!!!!!!! Awsfhsdfjsdosfsdfsdjgfodsjgfsd >_<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Enora Lively said:


> Cmon Kim Clijsters win!!!!!!!!! Awsfhsdfjsdosfsdfsdjgfodsjgfsd >_<


I know right!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ragnar then sent for her, but in order to test her wits, he commanded her neither to arrive dressed nor undressed, neither hungry nor full and neither alone nor in company. Kraka arrived dressed in a net, biting an onion and with only the dog as a companion.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Ragnar then sent for her, but in order to test her wits, he commanded her neither to arrive dressed nor undressed, neither hungry nor full and neither alone nor in company.


Forgetting this thread isn't about continuity, I first read this as being about Kim Clijsters :b


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I hope something interesting happens soon.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

zephys said:


> Forgetting this thread isn't about continuity, I first read this as being about Kim Clijsters :b


haha I did exactly the same thing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Congrats to Kim Clijsters :boogie :boogie :boogie :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KumagoroBeam said:


> :lol


As a moderator, I don't know how to handle this one! :lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Don't worry guys, I'm here! That means that the status is at *Oscar *for the time being. You can thank me later.8)


Ohhh OH! This entire time I thought your username was just O Z K R. I just spelled it out whenever I saw it. But, it's Oscar. Ozkr=Oscar. I'm stupid.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Ohhh OH! This entire time I thought your username was just O Z K R. I just spelled it out whenever I saw it. But, it's Oscar. Ozkr=Oscar. I'm stupid.


Apparently, I am also stupid. I always just spelled it out too.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Nothing hurts like your mouth.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Ohhh OH! This entire time I thought your username was just O Z K R. I just spelled it out whenever I saw it. But, it's Oscar. Ozkr=Oscar. I'm stupid.





umieraj said:


> Apparently, I am also stupid. I always just spelled it out too.


Naw, he was just referencing troll level oscar, named after oscar the grouch. I have no idea what ozkr means, but it'd be pretty coinincidental if it was oscar.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

James Ellroy talks in such a strange way, haha.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i forgot about my aol account...now i have to go through a million e-mails :sigh


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

_"Trust is a very delicate thing. Once it is broken, it is very difficult to reconstruct. Those who would abuse the trust of others for their own gain are no better than the worst among us."_ -- anonymous


----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Ohhh OH! This entire time I thought your username was just O Z K R. I just spelled it out whenever I saw it. But, it's Oscar. Ozkr=Oscar. I'm stupid.


It is the SAS troll alert system ....










Support page link!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Oh goodness. I didn't realize we had a group for this. Well...Ozkr has his own level in my mind .


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I think we're at code blue.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i like when ppl argue on threads, it's entertaining :b





*disclaimer: I in no way endorse trolls :um


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Remind me to never smoke Pall Malls again. Ever. And to smack anyone seen doing so.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

GOD I'm such a doormat. I decided to humour the drunken men in the shop downstairs. Bad move.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:evil :evil NEED2BNORMAL IS BACK :evil :evil


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

...or maybe she's not...:stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to get out of here


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Less IS better. Less make-up, less accessories, less peroxide... 

I'm pretty sure I just saw Pamela Anderson or her twin.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> Less IS more. Less make-up, less accessories, less peroxide...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I just saw Pamela Anderson or her twin.


 Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


Oh, bad thing. It wasn't her...just a very exaggerated version of her :lol.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It was Customer Appreciation Day! I got 1/2 off my DQ Blizzard! Whee!

Oh, and when we were at the sushi restaurant my hair dipped my little soy sauce bowl. I don't think anyone saw. I spent the whole meal wondering if someone saw.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"Give me a hug"
"Why?"
"Just because."


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

are they ever coming home


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

All I need is a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> :no


they just did :b


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I NEED FOOD!!! and a hug.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dark Drifter said:


> I NEED FOOD!!! and a hug.


:squeeze


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

My new washer and dryer are lousy with pubic hair. This will haunt me forever.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel strange.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Yuck,who thought this stuff smells like Ocean Breeze? It smells like celery and sweat!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> It was Customer Appreciation Day! I got 1/2 off my DQ Blizzard! Whee!
> 
> Oh, and when we were at the sushi restaurant my hair dipped my little soy sauce bowl. I don't think anyone saw. I spent the whole meal wondering if someone saw.


don't worry, no one saw me fumbling with my chopsticks, and I'm asian. what a shame to my family.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Burning Spear keeps telling me that *"social living is the best"*, I need to find a way to make that true for myself so one day I'll want to sing about it too


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

our whole fleet was wiped out in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So long "Curb Your Enthusiasm", I laughed & cringed through every moment


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> I think i post to much =/


YA THINK!!! lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Geez I know the new posts section has been need2bnormal'ed tonight.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:spam :b


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I hate the taste of... meat. 
But.... 
I love the taste of...CANDY.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

melissa75 said:


> Oh, bad thing. It wasn't her...just a very exaggerated version of her :lol.


I think the current Pamela Anderson is just an exaggeration of the previous version. The current is a robot with machine guns for breasts, right??


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh screw you, uterus! :mum


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Black Swan is one seriously ****ed up movie.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^I want to see it!

Why do I waste my time coming here??


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 5 more days of antibiotics and Mom is sick...which means I'm gonna get sick? OOOOHHHHHH NNOOOOO MA'AM!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a few more months until I can regain my freedom...not so long, it'll go by quick, stay the course and distract yourself in your shell. It's not so far away. I have to keep reminding myself of this.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't wanna go out, but it's my only way of procuring marijuana. Need to start growing me own.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Group discount laser eye surgey? I'll pass on that one.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Blue? _Blue_?


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Well, my plan to avoid caffeine lasted a good 4 hours.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Edamame beans for breakfast! Yay!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bwahahaha...my application now works with both MySQL and MSSQL. A Sunday well spent.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I know we're just like old friends 
We just can't pretend 
That lovers make amends 
We are reasons so unreal 
We can't help but feel that something has been lost

But please you know you're just like me 
Next time I promise we'll be 
Perfect 
Perfect 
Perfect strangers down the line 
Lovers out of time 
Memories unwind

So far I still know who you are 
But now I wonder who I was...

Angel, you know it's not the end 
We'll always be good friends 
The letters have been sent on

So please, you always were so free 
You'll see, I promise we'll be 
Perfect 
Perfect strangers when we meet 
Strangers on the street 
Lovers while we sleep

Perfect 
You know this has to be 
We always we're so free 
We promised that we'd be 
Perfect
Love this song!
​


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The tech guy who's working on my pc has called me six times since Wednesday afternoon with no substantial updates. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I take this as evidence that he's found my porn collection.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Got a day off from the army.

In other news, I might be visiting the US soon. I've been to Africa, Asia and Europe. Now there is only the Americas and Australia left...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drella said:


> The tech guy who's working on my pc has called me six times since Wednesday afternoon with no substantial updates. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I take this as evidence that he's found my porn collection.


The last time I brought my computer in for fixing, I _know _the tech guy found my Alan Rickman folder, as he did so in my presence. I laughed nervously and slammed the screen shut and made some vague comment about the mystique of 65 year old British men.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I wonder why people feel a need to make a thread informing the mods that they want to be banned. It's all a bit self centred. Everyone knows you're only doing it so you can get a deluge of 'noes don't go!' comments to validate the time you've spent on the forum. Because you're just afraid that if you actually left, no one would notice.

It might seem harsh but it's undeniably true. Just PM the mod, ain't that hard, no need to be so melodramatic. Oh, and of course leo and a few others are exempt from this condemnation.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

kiirby said:


> I wonder why people feel a need to make a thread informing the mods that they want to be banned. It's all a bit self centred. Everyone knows you're only doing it so you can get a deluge of 'noes don't go!' comments to validate the time you've spent on the forum. Because you're just afraid that if you actually left, no one would notice.


I agree with you to an extent but I suppose it's nice for others to have a chance to say goodbye to members who leave.

Whenever I've asked for a ban (and I have many times :lol) I've always PMed a mod rather than creating a thread, with the exception of last time when no one was online and I felt I needed to leave ASAP. But I was just being crazy.

-------

It's a beautiful day outside. Sunshine makes me feel instantly better. I'm wearing lots of blue today.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> :spam :b


:sus ..... :lol

I think I might take that as a proud tittle !


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Makes me laugh every time


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Tis like a cross between animal farm and a zoo!!! 

Ya must spend a fortune on pet-food!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can barely tell who's a troll and who isn't lately. They seem to be evolving.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Since I've had a few requests for a better pic, I've updated my profile. Guess it was kinda difficult to see me in my "sledriding" gear. lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just got a friend request on facebook from the first girl I French Kissed(not to be confused with the first girl I kissed), she hadn't come to mind in years, she has such a wonerful smile


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm losing my marbles. I don't even feel like myself anymore. Cup of tea, please. No sugar.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

It feels good to cry. Especially when your dog stays by your side. <3


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww. :hug ^^

Why does the E chord sound so ****ing gut?


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

I have to let it go (((sigh)))


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why am i wasting my time on her when she behaves like an immature little girl!?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

kiirby said:


> I wonder why people feel a need to make a thread informing the mods that they want to be banned. It's all a bit self centred. Everyone knows you're only doing it so you can get a deluge of 'noes don't go!' comments to validate the time you've spent on the forum. Because you're just afraid that if you actually left, no one would notice.


This is indeed so annoying. I want to add more to this, but you really said everything that needed to be said, so that is all.

In other news, my finger just got a really disgusting, deep-throated BJ. Urgh my cat needs to find other ways in telling me he's hungry.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish I could skip the next 24 hours.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I agree with you to an extent but I suppose it's nice for others to have a chance to say goodbye to members who leave.
> 
> Whenever I've asked for a ban (and I have many times :lol) I've always PMed a mod rather than creating a thread, with the exception of last time when no one was online and I felt I needed to leave ASAP. But I was just being crazy.


If you don't mind me asking what is the reason for requesting these bans? I notice quite a lot of people asking for temp and permanent bans on here. Is the site really that bad? Or do people feel that the site is taking up too much of their time and they want to get rid of the temptation? I don't get it personally. Maybe I just haven't been here long enough but the people seem cool here and it's a good board. :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

crsohr said:


> If you don't mind me asking what is the reason for requesting these bans? I notice quite a lot of people asking for temp and permanent bans on here. Is the site really that bad? Or do people feel that the site is taking up too much of their time and they want to get rid of the temptation? I don't get it personally. Maybe I just haven't been here long enough but the people seem cool here and it's a good board. :stu


I think it's the latter...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i like when my username is mentioned in posts it makes me feel happy inside


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder what fish think of all day long.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

accepting myself said:


> I have to let it go (((sigh)))


:ditto


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I need to check/change the rear channels on our stereo setup, seems "left" maybe be "right" and vice versa


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


:yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate being in California because my house is right beside my old high school.... so many ****ty memories.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just issued EIGHT infractions, one warning, and at least six bans from chat in the last twenty minutes.

.....THAT'S why chat troll level is at Ernie. I ain't playin' games folks, you cause problems in chat, and I'll nail ya!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm waiting for my chat ban to be lifted~~~


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How is this month over already?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Next month will end even faster if you keep smashing your noggin into a brick wall.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

It turns out that it doesn't count as sexual harassment if its at an airport and you use the back of your hand. Oh well, still the most action I've gotten in years :b.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just listened to my bro try to explain cell phones & their networks & it's like another language, lol. I haven't had a cell in years, I'm so out of the loop in every facet of life.

Also, my bro always has something big coming up, last time he mentioned potentially going on tour with his friends band, this time that he's going to Mexico for a friends wedding, he leads a crazy life, working in a bar & always being out & about


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just issued EIGHT infractions, one warning, and at least six bans from chat in the last twenty minutes.
> 
> .....THAT'S why chat troll level is at Ernie. I ain't playin' games folks, you cause problems in chat, and I'll nail ya!


God dammit, I miss all the action being at work :cry


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just issued EIGHT infractions, one warning, and at least six bans from chat in the last twenty minutes.
> 
> .....THAT'S why chat troll level is at Ernie. I ain't playin' games folks, you cause problems in chat, and I'll nail ya!


Aha, I was wondering if that ernie status was sesame street related. Now that you have bert there too I know for sure.


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

What an epic day


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm hunnnnngry and there is no Kraft dinner or Alphagetti or Ichiban soup in my house AT ALL.

Guys, I might starve.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh that slapstick comedy, always giving me ideas, such as slapping some stick(badoom tap...of the snare drum), lol. 

Terrible I know, haha, but it's one of the only truly random thoughts I've posted in this thread, I mean it literally came out of nowhere, I'm not even watching any comedy


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Every time someone requests a permanent ban a kitten dies. Please think of the kittens :|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*Looks at the tags for this thread*

Someone had some time on their hands.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't continue to not be heard.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> *Looks at the tags for this thread*
> 
> Someone had some time on their hands.


That looks like something a mod would do. There are two threads with the same set of non-editable, generic tags that were put on top of existing ones. 
What is happening to this world? I demand justice!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ozkr said:


> That looks like something a mod would do. There are two threads with the same set of non-editable, generic tags that were put on top of existing ones.
> What is happening to this world? I demand justice!


I blame Buzz Killington

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/thread-tags-113183/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I really really REALLY need to improve my ability to study for a midterm without hating myself. I get so freaked out at the thought of failure I go to some serious lows.

I neeeed to get better at this for my own sanity.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn you Valve time!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh...I just did my taxes, and once again I owed money on my federal return.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm hunnnnngry and there is no Kraft dinner or Alphagetti or Ichiban soup in my house AT ALL.
> 
> Guys, I might starve.


I texted my mom: BRING FOOD LADY OR THERE WILL BE TROUBLE.

She hasn't texted me baaaaaaaack. I am considering eating frozen organic maple pop tarts. And also being a slightly nicer daughter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I missed lunch at work because I was too busy doing work. Now I am super duper hungry and grumpy as a result. I still have 1.5 hours or work left :cry

That being said I always find time to quickly pop into SAS xD.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Organic maple pop tart, good sir?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

ozkr said:


> That looks like something a mod would do. There are two threads with the same set of non-editable, generic tags that were put on top of existing ones.
> What is happening to this world? I demand justice!


Even worse...they didnt tag the zzz. I know this was on purpose to drive people like me crazy. And I'm not going to tag it. I know that's what they want.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm a walking disaster.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Organic maple pop tart, good sir?


I have no idea what that is, but hell I would eat an onion if I could right now so chuck one over!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My bus driver's smile reminds me of Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I texted my mom: BRING FOOD LADY OR THERE WILL BE TROUBLE.
> 
> She hasn't texted me baaaaaaaack. I am considering eating frozen organic maple pop tarts. And also being a slightly nicer daughter.


My mom is home! SHE DIDN'T BRING ANY FOOD! I whined and now she's making me pancakes.

I am such an awful daughter. I actually feel kinda bad.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

See you in a month


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^


----------



## RichardWood (Jan 26, 2011)

What should I do?


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

hey you

get off of my cloud


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's a mystery how he's now a modern day Scrooge. the only thing that's missing is the ghost of past present and future.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe this song doesn't relate to you in the slightest, but I always think of you when I hear it.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sometimes I want to hug everyone here so I just hug my laptop instead.

Gosh it is late and I am buzzzzed.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Steve123 said:


> Sometimes I want to hug everyone here so I just hug my laptop instead.
> 
> Gosh it is late and I am buzzzzed.


S'ok really. Nothin wrong with huggin yer laptop pooter. Just start gettin worried when ya find yerself french-kissing it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hahahaha, best


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

It is 2011, dumb***.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Even worse...they didnt tag the zzz. I know this was on purpose to drive people like me crazy. And I'm not going to tag it. I know that's what they want.


They didn't tag the zzz cuz it's already at the maximum tags...don't ask me how I know :um :tiptoe

Ok, it's cuz I tried to add it for you, but I'm not the one who made all those tags, I swear


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Is it impossible for the bus to be on time for just once?I'm tired of standing in cold waiting,waiting and waiting.Why the hell haven't I got a license...grrr..


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

bought meself a digital camera t'day. I'm normally REALLY REALLY camera-shy, so the obvious thing ta do was ta buy a camera.

Good thinkin Dub, good thinkin :roll

Next I'll buy a wonder-bra and an english flag. Prolly aboot as useful to a male irishman as a camera will be to me!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

is this what it's come down to? porn, google maps and half arsed attempts at trying to learn other languages that you'll never actually ever need? <sigh>

attempts at trying


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> bought meself a digital camera t'day. I'm normally REALLY REALLY camera-shy, so the obvious thing ta do was ta buy a camera.
> 
> Good thinkin Dub, good thinkin :roll
> 
> Next I'll buy a wonder-bra and an english flag. Prolly aboot as useful to a male irishman as a camera will be to me!


:teeth


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> It turns out that it doesn't count as sexual harassment if its at an airport and you use the back of your hand. Oh well, still the most action I've gotten in years :b.


:um Wait... what? :teeth


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Nothing helps fill a snow (ice) day like Lego Batman.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I be learnin' lessons.
...Whoa...when did the tags get like that? I also be missin' junk!
I need to stop the caffeine...I don't know why I think it's my friend lately. It just be makin' me feel so good these days! :afr
I said "lately" and then I said "these days"...don't like that.
I do like Sims though.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am now about to attempt to drive on ice and snow to the pharmacy. I feel sorry for my fellow drivers...although, they're just as stupid for driving so maybe not. This should be funnnnn :yay.


----------



## unhappy clown (Jan 29, 2011)

Why can't I go out in public? Everybody else does. Don't they?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Finding Nemo :yay Haven't watched that in awhile.
I hope I can just hide under my blankets and watch movies all day.
Sounds good...but I may be forced outside for snow removal. :mum :bash


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Redundancies! One third of staff to go! Fun times! ****!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I wanna talk to Samson, fly me to the moon like that ***** Alice Kramden.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Did anyone else notice how many new members that joined today, all with weird usernames. 
Bots I'm guessing?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Did anyone else notice how many new members that joined today, all with weird usernames. Bots I'm guessing?


Yeah...I noticed that too. :con


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

567 members online right now. It was about 400 a little while ago. 
Very intriguing.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm scared.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

1163 of them viewing right now. I hope we don't get a lot of spam.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

They're coming for us... :um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh sweet ghetto pawnshops, how could I live without you.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Repeat: Someone left the SAS address on a Youtube video about SA. Perhaps some unknown, unwanted entity has travelled through the winds of time and desperate for some attention has leached itself onto this very site run children RUN RUN YOU MUST RUUUUUNNN!! BEFORE ITS TOO LATE!!

(The last part is in the voice of Michael Gambon in voice acting mode)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The side grip on my mouse it falling apart, might have to find some crazy glue for it.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> Oh sweet ghetto pawnshops, how could I live without you.


You need to make that into a bumper sticker.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

summary of today: did some krav maga, some running, and threw grenades. except for that, today was a total waste.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow snow... snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :yay :yay :yay ......


 :no :mum

Snow will be the cause of my death. :dead
This winter....ugh...I am not gonna make it out alive.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :no :mum
> 
> Snow will be the cause of my death. :dead
> This winter....ugh...I am not gonna make it out alive.


:ditto

what is going on with this site lately?.....


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we are soon gonna sleep on bare ground in snowy conditions. now that sucks! especially considering the fact that not too long ago a mate of mine nearly died of hypothermia in a field week.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

What happened to my life? :|


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Are my shoes getting bigger or am I shrinking?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> What happened to my life? :|


:squeeze :squeeze

Snow is not my friend Need :no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Are my shoes getting bigger or am I shrinking?


You're shrinking


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just did online job applications at both of my previous employers & I absolutely despise the idea of retracing my steps


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I just did online job applications at both of my previous employers & I absolutely despise the idea of retracing my steps


I'd be in a similar position... if I hadn't burned some bridges. 
:|
Oh man, my job history was progressing, getting better jobs with better pay each time, and I was getting more comfortable around people. Weirdly enough, things have gone downhill since I finished college and got my degree. I worked at a front desk, answering phones and calling people, why the hell can't I do that anymore? How could the momentum I built up for almost three years disappear so quickly? /rant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every time I hear a thud outside, I wonder what my ice storm has taken out next. 1/4 to 1/2 inch of ice all over everything and building :afr.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet mother of FSM, we're finally getting real CANADIAN snow? (As in, a seemingly never-ending downpour of precipitation in all forms, resulting in snow up to your nose hairs.)

The most I can hope for is to be let off early tomorrow. Might have time to make some damn calls.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

becks said:


> Snowww!!! We're all going to die!!!





millenniumman75 said:


> Every time I hear a thud outside, I wonder what my ice storm has taken out next. 1/4 to 1/2 inch of ice all over everything and building :afr.


Stop being wusses, lower 48!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you bitter old man whom I passed while crossing the street for taking the time to stop & share your rant about the city/municipal officials, it was the highlight of my day


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wooo Hooo.... Freeeeeeeddddoooooooommmmmmm.

My son is no longer grounded... that means I am no longer grounded.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

caflme said:


> Wooo Hooo.... Freeeeeeeddddoooooooommmmmmm.
> 
> My son is no longer grounded... that means I am no longer grounded.


Sounds like there were handcuffs involved. You didn't swallow the key, right?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thank you bitter old man whom I passed while crossing the street for taking the time to stop & share your rant about the city/municipal officials, it was the highlight of my day


Yuck. I hate when random people share their bitter world views with me in public places out of nowhere. I've had little old ladies in the grocery line talk about stuff like this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yuck. I hate when random people share their bitter world views with me in public places out of nowhere. I've had little old ladies in the grocery line talk about stuff like this.


I'm not usually interested in random views from old people but being in a crappy mood myself I found it highly amusing to speak with someone else on the same level as me regardless of the subject matter. If that old man had stopped & said what a great day it is I would have only gone into a darker mood


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why am I so awkward?! *pulls out remaining hair*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> Snow getting pretty bad here! The schools have already canceled for 2maro :yay !!


Same here :yay Which is really weird...they pretty much never close the day before! I'm taking PTO tomorrow so I don't have to try to make it to work...I'm a wuss


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's soooo cold, I'm going to have to take my laptop and work to the bedroom. This is ridiculous...I can feel the cold air coming _through_ my walls.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I shouldn't have had that candy...my stomach was not on board with that. Eh!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:yay My school's closed for tomorrow too! :yay


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

are headaches supposed to make you want to vomit?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The Onion predicts the future


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

huh said:


> What am I so awkward?! *pulls out remaining hair*


The trich sufferer in me got really excited when you said that, for a second. Don't do it!

I tried this hyped up Booster Juice thing this morning. I was not impressed.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> The trich sufferer in me got really excited when you said that, for a second. Don't do it!


What's even more awkward is how I messed up that sentence *sigh* Fortunately I don't have much hair to lose.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking forward to some FEA analysis tonight! God I'm such a nerd.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> Why am I so awkward?! *pulls out remaining hair*


I'm awkward too :|

It's Groundhogs Day tomorrow


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

If I keep letting it go. Than all the hours and day will pass me away. Try to dig my body and mind out of the bed and do something positive and constructive! Get UP!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

These cookies are going to be the death of me. They are SO MELTY. And almost disgustingly sweet. And my mom keeps buying them and I keep. eating. them.

I am pretty sure the minute I move out I am going to lose like 500 pounds.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I had to cancel my date 'cause, I didn't have one


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> These cookies are going to be the death of me. They are SO MELTY. And almost disgustingly sweet. And my mom keeps buying them and I keep. eating. them.
> 
> I am pretty sure the minute I move out I am going to lose like 500 pounds.


Those look sick!!!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> These cookies are going to be the death of me. They are SO MELTY. And almost disgustingly sweet. And my mom keeps buying them and I keep. eating. them.
> 
> I am pretty sure the minute I move out I am going to lose like 500 pounds.


Those are INCREDIBLE!! I think they taste just like cupcakes!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

perfectionist said:


> these cookies are going to be the death of me. They are so melty. And almost disgustingly sweet. And my mom keeps buying them and i keep. Eating. Them.
> 
> I am pretty sure the minute i move out i am going to lose like 500 pounds.


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Shadow Queen Natalie scares me... And I'm the one who drew her! Yet there's something about her that's... Kinda hawt. The red eyes, the blond hair, the small fangs...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Still Waters said:


> Those are INCREDIBLE!! I think they taste just like cupcakes!!


Oh my gosh, they do! Tiny 180 calorie cookie-cupcakes! I have had three and part of me wants to gag and the other part of me wants to eat three more.



Ospi said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Bahahaaaa. I irl loled.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Need and I have the exact same number of visitor messages :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I have 1/2" of ice all over everything, and the sick trick of it all is that I am now at 34F/1c (above freezing) only to have everything ripped out from under me - down into the 20s (-1c to -4c) refreezing with an inch of snow.

I'd rather have the 12-16" of snow I should have had :sigh.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Well I never thought I'd take my windchime down, but I did today. It was too damn windy... I hate this state and its freakish weather.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

All this talk about snow and ice and cold makes me want to go sit outside beneath a swaying palm tree.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> All this talk about snow and ice and cold makes me want to go sit outside beneath a swaying palm tree.


:mum :wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a palm tree in my family room....in Ohio! I'll sit under that next to a space heater sipping a ginger ale. :lol.

I just had a scare, I heard a lot of crackling since the wind started up...it sounded like a tree completely falling! 
It ended up being ice coming off the limbs and hitting against my house. It's better to be ice than a TREE! :afr


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

So many movies I want to watch; so many books I want to read. So much I want to experience. Life is too long yet goes by too quickly.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Is anyone here secretely a rich old creepy man who would want to spoil a sweet young thing in exchange for some internet lovin?

Because I gotta say, I have some principles, but they are fading quickly as I look at the price of used cars.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Is anyone here secretely a rich old creepy man who would want to spoil a sweet young thing in exchange for some internet lovin?
> 
> Because I gotta say, I have some principles, but they are fading quickly as I look at the price of used cars.


My money is on Strawberryjulius


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

When did Tyra show get entertaining... :no


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for my chums to be unbanned from chat before I start going again. FIGHT THE SYSTEM!

*Raises fist*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Leary88 said:


> I'm waiting for my chums to be unbanned from chat before I start going again. FIGHT THE SYSTEM!
> 
> *Raises fist*


But I'm there


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Leary88 said:


> *I'm waiting for my chums to be unbanned from chat before I start going again*. FIGHT THE SYSTEM!
> 
> *Raises fist*


Lets hope they keep them banned fer the next few years so! :b :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

pfff..it didn't snow so much. I knew they were getting everyone worked up for nothing.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

snow....glorious, glorious snow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know if I'm out of shape or that was just a great workout shoveling the snow. I'm dead tired.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I don't know if I'm out of shape or that was just a great workout shoveling the snow. I'm dead tired.


Never knew people outside Britain used 'dead' in that sense. Learn something new every day...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my gosh, the prettiest pair of shoes I have ever owned, which are now knackered and broken, just reappeared on the shop website, in my size and in the sale at £20


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ramen noodle time :banana


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

tutliputli said:


> Oh my gosh, the prettiest pair of shoes I have ever owned, which are now knackered and broken, just reappeared on the shop website, in my size and in the sale at £20


That is so exciting! Girl moment girl moment!

In other news, I am once again wearing a super low cut top on wednesday just because the guy who rejected me has to sit directly across from my cleavage for four hours.

I am so subtle.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I had a dream, and Ospi was in that dream. Man I feel like such a creep when I dream about you guys. Beware.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> That is so exciting! Girl moment girl moment!
> 
> In other news, I am once again wearing a super low cut top on wednesday just because the guy who rejected me has to sit directly across from my cleavage for four hours.
> 
> I am so subtle.


:yes

Ahahaha, show him what he's missing!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

huh said:


> ramen noodle time :banana


:banana:bananaramen noodle time, ramen noodle time, ramen noodle time with a baseball bat!:banana:banana


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

huh said:


> ramen noodle time :banana


Can I haz some please?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I need a kick in the bum.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I find it frustrating that I can not lift my left eyebrow as easily as my right.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

First come, first served. Sorry Mr Wolf.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

stef said:


> I find it frustrating that I can not lift my left eyebrow as easily as my right.


I can lift my left eyebrow way easier than my right.:b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

BrokenStars said:


> Can I haz some please?


Sure, as soon as I manage to unbury my car from a few feet of snow...I ate the last one :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> I had a dream, and Ospi was in that dream. Man I feel like such a creep when I dream about you guys. Beware.


haha, I hope I could fly and had super power and stuff!!!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I know it's an annoyance to some, but my favourite thing about the people of this country is their propensity to b*tch, complain, complain, b*tch, and moan to anyone and everyone who'll listen. The threat of redundancies at work has really brought out the best in everyone. The pessimism and irritability is through the roof. It really is my kind of working environment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I had a bass guitar here


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

silentcliche said:


> I need a kick in the bum.


Can I be 1st in line? :b


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I missed my 100th post!Is this bad?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Rosedubh said:


> I missed my 100th post!Is this bad?


I'm afraid the mods will have to revoke your posting license. One does not simply forget to celebrate the 100th post and gets off the hook that easily.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

my commander has just let me run with the golani brigade's flag draped over my back as a prize for doing well in that depressingly hard march. big deal...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Dammit, i'll definitely remember my 500th post! ...Which will most likely be in 10 years.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You anti spammer ribs you!!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ospi said:


> haha, I hope I could fly and had super power and stuff!!!


It wasn't that fun unfortunately. You made a post revealing where I worked and I asked you to delete it. Next time I'll make you Superman.

------

I'm falling asleep... soon I will be gone... gone. Wish I could stay awake and study. I need Freddy Krueger to keep me motivated.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> It wasn't that fun unfortunately. You made a post revealing where I worked and I asked you to delete it. Next time I'll make you Superman.


Oh, so I was a dick in the dream 

......YEAHHHHH :evil :evil


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

positively 4th street... real loud


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


>







:b

Such an awesome movie, haha.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> Am I the only one who still has my Christmas tree up ? :sigh


It took a few weeks to take ours down. I took the decorations off of them and set them aside for my sister to put away. Like a week later my mom took the trees down. A week later my mom put away the glass ornaments. A week after that I put up the rest of the ornaments because my sister was not gonna do it, haha.

I need to use the bathroom and take my antibiotic sooooooo what I'm gonna do is wish very hard for all of that to happen without me moving and without anything embarrassing happening...but I'll probably end up getting up anyway. :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Stilla said:


> When did Tyra show get entertaining... :no


haha, the Tyra show has the most awkward segues. She'll be talking to abuse victims one moment and then she'll be like, "Ok everyone we have to take a quick break, but when we come back...MAKEOVERS!!!!!!!"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hahaha, so true.

As an aside, that second woman is the kind that drives me up the wall and actually really offends me. I am 130 pounds I AM SO HUGE. I cannot get a man or live my life because of my weight. I would like to be 120 pounds. For crying out loud, it's ten pounds. You are being so disrespectful towards people with actual weight issues. Argh.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Facebook, I'm going to give it a second chance.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Off through the new day's mist I run
Out from the new day's mist I have come


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't drive angry, don't drive angry!


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Wow, I can be pretty depressing.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Coffee at midnight? Sure, why not? :eyes


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, why not?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eek


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

It is not enough.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have the most wonderful evolutionary biology prof. He pretended to be a sperm today. That was almost as good as last week, when he talked about how when your wife comes at you with the little pee stick with those two blue lines you're trapped forever. And then all his children were hideously ugly.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I have the most wonderful evolutionary biology prof. He pretended to be a sperm today. That was almost as good as last week, when he talked about how when your wife comes at you with the little pee stick with those two blue lines you're trapped forever. And then all his children were hideously ugly.



Wow. That guy sounds awesome!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I literally could not love chocolate chip cookies anymore than I already do.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sigh, it never works... Can I haz soshill skillz?

Yes that's right, I went there.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't sleep. I'm tossing and turning thinking about finances and how much money I will need to live on my own. I have been plugging various salaries into my phone calaculator for like 30 minutes. 

I am such a boring 22 year old. I don't want to go clubbing. I don't want to travel. I just want to be financially independant.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Stupid money... look at what you make us do!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Very awake, pretty bored


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Denmark is adorable! So naïve though.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

umieraj said:


> Denmark is adorable! So naïve though.


The country?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

She's talking about Denmark Johnson, the quarterback for the Phillies.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I just booked myself a hair appointment at a salon I've never been to. I hope the person who cuts my hair doesn't make too much conversation. And I hope the hairdresser knows what he/she is doing, because the name of the salon and it's prices are somewhat dubious...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Very awake, pretty bored


Meh, me too.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Shadow Queen Natalie has eaten my soul. Now I must serve her for eternity... Or whenever she gives it back, whichever comes first. Now I wonder who else's soul she wants...

Oh, Sara!


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

"One is very crazy when in love." - Sigmund Freud


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm in my nice warm house drinking coffee and listening to music...and watching my neighbor shovel snow off his roof.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I had to shuvel snow at 6:30 this morning.


:haha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Artificial intelligence is no match for natural stupidity," Anonymous


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I may have had a drink or two but right now, putting Edward in the basket on my new bike and going for a ride seems like the best thing ever. He'll put his tiny paws on the edge of the basket, narrow his eyes with pleasure and the breeze will ruffle his tiny mane. And he will not leap to his untimely death.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> I may have had a drink or two but right now, putting Edward in the basket on my new bike and going for a ride seems like the best thing ever. He'll put his tiny paws on the edge of the basket, narrow his eyes with pleasure and the breeze will ruffle his tiny mane. And he will not leap to his untimely death.


I quoted Tutli.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I quoted Tutli.


And I quoted Mercurochrome, quoting me.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

anymouse said:


> get some sleepz.



I wish I could.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh. Okay, then.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was a rockstar for a day in that dream. I flew across the country, met the band, learned their set, played the show, partied, & then flew home to chill with my eldest bro whom I've not seen in while. It was all so casual & the wife of one of the rockstars was that beautifull actress Radha Mitchell whom I chatted with backstage waiting to go on


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we just got our briefing for what our job will be in case of a war with Syria. of course i can't say what it is on the internet...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm trapped in my room and I can't go out, damn relatives over. :?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:sigh I chase everyone away. I'm so screwed up. When will I learn to give up already.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yay for friday, woooo weeeooooo jooojooooo and stuff.

Having a bbq with some important peeps tomorrow (career wise), hoping I get the green light offer to work for the racing team this year, god that would be so ****ing awesome.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm gonna sleep so well tonight.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

People are mean and heartless. They talk about me right behind my back thinking I won't find out. But I have, and just because I'm shy and I dont talk a lot in real life doesn't mean I don't have feelings. Why is my heart so black? Because I see through all these lies and deception and I'm able to denounce the evils of truth and love.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Itchy eyes are itchy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That nap helped.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> :sigh I chase everyone away. I'm so screwed up. When will I learn to give up already.


No way! Don't ever learn to give up.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh...I have to go to a funeral next week. Funerals creep me out :blank


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> The country?


Just the personification of the country as depicted in the SATW comics.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd like to go back to that delirium


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Ospi said:


> You anti spammer ribs you!!!


I promise to spam until i just can't spam no more! One day, i'll be at 5000 like you Koala!One day!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I probably should have studied for the 3 hour long test i have today..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am so fullllll of freckled lemonade. Bet you thought no one would actually demand enough of those free refills to cut into you profit margin with that drink. YOU THOUGHT WRONG RED ROBIN SUCKERS, YOU THOUGHT WRONG.

Brb. Must pee.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One of the songs that I remember from Tetris for the original Gameboy is played by a live band in the film The Deer Hunter, it sounds good like that


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday. 'nuff said


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Am I the only one that harsh laughed at this? I felt awful immediately afterwards, but I still did it.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^^The dog was doing cartwheels. Also they were cute.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

It's snowing! :yay

(It only happens every few years here).

I'm so glad I'm not a turtle. Their pond looked _really _cold today.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

its funny when people say "lol" and they mean "lots of love"


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

HardRock said:


> its funny when people say "lol" and they mean "lots of love"


Or maybe they mean this:


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

bs


----------



## roxyruby (Apr 20, 2008)

people being aggressively condescending does not lessen my human worth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I am addicted to Jersey Shore.

FML


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Torturing myself by reading things that really hurt and bother me... why do I keep doing it and why do I still care? Life is going so good... why can't that be enough - why do I always want more, for everyone else to be happy, for everyone else to feel good... I have to stop... have to try to figure out a way for my happiness to be enough.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

HardRock said:


> its funny when people say "lol" and they mean "lots of love"


"lol" is a bleddy daft phrase anyway. It should be banned. And everyone who uses it should be slapped over the head with a pair of yesterdays under-wear.

lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I think I am addicted to Jersey Shore.
> 
> FML


Oh **** this calls for an immediate intervention!

----

I had a dream that he (not you Ospi) hurt me all over again and I felt like the biggest fool for falling for it. But I woke up. T'was only a dream. Nice try sonny.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I said I wasn't going to have coffee today, but here I am with a cup of it. :bash


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I would post, but every thought I have is indecent.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

^^^ Ditto.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I love how Americans say "Oh my God".

Oh my gahrd. Oh my _gahrd. :teeth
_


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish it was saturday already. 
Friday is boring me. :sus


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh Rybak... why you got to be so god damn charming? <3


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

i have 666 visitor messages, that can't be good :afr


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> We got 18 inches .. you want me to send some 2 u? :yay ???


Yes, please. :yes

But no, you banned yourself!!? How am I going to get my snow??


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

K


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Stressed spelled backwards is desserts...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> i have 666 visitor messages, that can't be good :afr


WHAAATT 666 in 2 months??? holy **** xD


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll do a couple.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

my dad followed me halfway to college today :|


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ospi said:


> WHAAATT 666 in 2 months??? holy **** xD


i like to talk :b

...online anyway

And where's Need?


----------



## DrinkingMilk (Jan 26, 2011)

Today, after 19 years on this planet, I ate my first hamburger (with cheese). 
I don't get it.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> i have 666 visitor messages, that can't be good :afr


:evil


----------



## DrinkingMilk (Jan 26, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Oh Rybak... why you got to be so god damn charming? <3


Please keep him, like most Norwegians I'v seen enough Rybak to last me 10 lifetimes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm extremely anti-social and I don't know why.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."


What is a security token?

and does anyone know how to convert a mov file to one that can be posted on this site? :stu


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Wholy ****!!!, $80 dollar printer/scanner/faxer! Must go buy... why am I drunk damnit.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hold on tight spider monkey.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow...that was a pleasant surprise. I thought for sure the PHP pChart project was dead after being inactive for so long. I decided to visit their page today and apparently they released a complete rewrite of the first version :shock Very awesome looking features too...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to start watching TLN from 6-8 on Friday's, they always show Italian films


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eating a candy cane right now.

I don't care that it's February.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

"Most important of all, continue to show deep love for each other, for love covers a multitude of sins." - 1 Peter 4:8


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

DrinkingMilk said:


> Today, after 19 years on this planet, I ate my first hamburger (with cheese).
> I don't get it.


We call that a cheeseburger my friend.



steelmyhead said:


> Wholy ****!!!, $80 dollar printer/scanner/faxer! Must go buy... why am I drunk damnit.


If there's no rebate involved in that deal you need to get your drunk *** out there right now to buy that.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

becks said:


> We call that a cheeseburger my friend.


lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd rather be dead right now because that's how I feel inside... hope it's a swift one.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah no problem, glad I could help and stuff.

sigh


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

VEVO can suck my protruding flesh parts.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I need to be shipped off to a deserted island. Oh, I can fashion a hut of leaves and sticks and catch catch fish with a makeshift net. And live and play with the wild animals and be away from other people like I should be. :blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My mom's financial advisor has a lisp. She brought me in today because we were taking money out of her RESP for me and I spent the whole time trying not to giggle when he showed us how two fousand and eight was a year of wecord gwof.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

true, i can't see you as much as I'd like, but that doesn't mean that you should b!tch about it like i don't know what anymore!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Long daaayyyyy... the good kind. ^_^


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I miss the companionship of being in a relationship.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate fighting with my wife. I'm so, so tired of fighting.

She just got home little while ago...I'm on my uhhhmm....8th brewskie? 9th? ahhh, f*kc it who's counting.

Debating on whether or not I should get into some other stuff, too....can't sleep...I just wanta escape.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

ice cream time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Today, I found out that a friend's uncle had had a severe bowel infection which resulted in the removal of his large colon and rectum, leaving him stuck with a colostomy bag for life. Such a horrific story makes me appreciate the "good health" that I have, despite my problems.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I have to find a job soon or I'm screwed. Waaaay more screwed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> My mom's financial advisor has a lisp. She brought me in today because we were taking money out of her RESP for me and I spent the whole time trying not to giggle when he showed us how two fousand and eight was a year of wecord gwof.


 that's not a lisp, that's a Fudd.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> I lasted 24 hours without SAS - Woah that was long !!!!


Only 24 hours? Try 4 years!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> that's not a lisp, that's a Fudd.


Technically, I think that's Elmer Fudd WITH a lisp.

Whatever it was, it was glorious.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

shes amazing<3


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

was looking at old pictures, feeling pretty nostalgic now


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Technically, I think that's Elmer Fudd WITH a lisp.
> 
> Whatever it was, it was glorious.


The wascally wecord wouf?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ozkr said:


> The wascally wecord wouf?


I eagewy await the wethponth.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Owlmer Fudd sez:










Wow! This joke is sooooo bad it's actually good... in a bad way.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you for making my night.




























You smelly turd ridden puss hole <3


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Elmer Fudd had a speech impediment. He did not have a lisp. A lisp has s's the sound like th. As in lithp. He just couldn't pronounce r's.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Thank you for making my night.
> 
> You smelly turd ridden puss hole <3







This is getting controversial, yo!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It sucks that there's no soundtrack I can get ahold of, I really like this song


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

DrinkingMilk said:


> Please keep him, like most Norwegians I'v seen enough Rybak to last me 10 lifetimes


Hahaha! Sounds good to me :teeth


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

It's just a website, not a substitute for real life. :eek


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hugeths*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Last night was so bloody great. One of the best nights I've had in ages.

There was one point where I was sittin in me mates gaff and we were playin poker and havin a few drinks, and I looked around and thought "Everyone in this whole room means so much ta me". It was pretty cool.

Went out after that and we went to a pub/club and had some more drinks and some great laughs. Me face was sore from laughing so much.

My SA wasnt an issue coz I'd had a few drinks. But I wasnt drunk. I was just relaxed and happy.

Great night. I only wish more of them went as well as that one.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good for you, Dub.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Good for you, Dub.


aww cheers matey! 

And congrats on the white under-wear. Twas a conservative choice, but so long as yer comfy thats all that matters :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Last night was so bloody great. One of the best nights I've had in ages.
> 
> There was one point where I was sittin in me mates gaff and we were playin poker and havin a few drinks, and I looked around and thought "Everyone in this whole room means so much ta me". It was pretty cool.
> 
> ...


That's great 

I had a great day yesterday too. Too bad it had to end with a goodbye though


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> That's great
> 
> I had a great day yesterday too. *Too bad it had to end with a goodbye though*


aww, poor mammy. Who did ya say goodbye to? Chin up lassie!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> ..But I wasnt drunk...


I heard you were sooo drunk that the only way you could speak was by Seamus moving your lower jaw up n down. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

mind_games said:


> I heard you were sooo drunk that the only way you could speak was by Seamus moving your lower jaw up n down. :b


:teeth hahaha, thats only partially true


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Elmer Fudd had a speech impediment. He did not have a lisp. A lisp has s's the sound like th. As in lithp. He just couldn't pronounce r's.


henth my owiginaw rethponth to Pewfectionitht.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Thank you for making my night.
> 
> You smelly turd ridden puss hole <3


no problem. any time. you lovely little australian billy can suckin...whatever.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Jeez all you people making fun of people with lisps. :no


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

B-b-booored.








Anyone want to talk? :b


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

The only reason I don't live in California: Say if I'm playing pinball and there's an earthquake. The machine will register that as a tilt and I'll lose a ball. **** that noise.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

The average person will shut their front door 117,000 times in their life-time. 

Thats nuts isnt it? Im gonna spend the next few hours opening and closing me door, just to see if i can up the average. :roll


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> The average person will shut their front door 117,000 times in their life-time.
> 
> Thats nuts isnt it? Im gonna spend the next few hours opening and closing me door, just to see if i can up the average. :roll


LMBO... if it weren't cold I'd do the same... just to help... wait... what am I sayin' it's 51F here... cold? What is wrong w/me. Hi!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Drinking coffee was a mistake of course. :roll
I'll never learn. :bash


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> Drinking coffee was a mistake of course. :roll
> I'll never learn. :bash


:squeeze
Lots of people repeat mistakes. =/


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I think I am addicted to Jersey Shore.
> 
> FML


You mean LML!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Hold on tight spider monkey.


Please look at the first quote in your signature,please.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why did Britney Spears take a perfectly acceptable pickup line and turn it into a song?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I tried to say "I have a cool life ahead of me" in a text, but thanks to T9 and my not reviewing it, it came out "I have a book life ahead of me."


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we are supposed to cover 70 km on foot while carrying about 100 pounds of weight on our backs- all in 14 hours. a while ago I'd have said that was impossible. now, though, i know better.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

solasum said:


> I tried to say "I have a cool life ahead of me" in a text, but thanks to T9 and my not reviewing it, it came out "I have a book life ahead of me."


haha sorry but I just think that's so funny right now


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rdrr said:


> Why did Britney Spears take a perfectly acceptable pickup line and turn it into a song?


what one?



Dub16 said:


> The average person will shut their front door 117,000 times in their life-time.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

solasum said:


> I tried to say "I have a cool life ahead of me" in a text, but thanks to T9 and my not reviewing it, it came out "I have a book life ahead of me."


I'm sorry but :teeth I always mess up messages because I use predictive text. I often end up saying 'bum' instead of 'btw'. So it looks like I'm calling the person I'm texting, 'Bum'. Usually I send an apologetic, explanatory message but sometimes its more fun not to.

----

That guy called me beautiful today.. oh the blushing and sweating that followed. I'm sure I changed his opinion quite quickly.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

School starts Monday, ahhh!! I'm scared! lol :[


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am really, really, really not up to this "girls' night" tonight. If she brings out Cranium I am going to take the clay and knock her out with it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oops, never seen her lose it like that before.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I'm sorry but :teeth I always mess up messages because I use predictive text. I often end up saying 'bum' instead of 'btw'. So it looks like I'm calling the person I'm texting, 'Bum'. Usually I send an apologetic, explanatory message but sometimes its more fun not to.
> 
> ----
> 
> That guy called me beautiful today.. oh the blushing and sweating that followed. I'm sure I changed his opinion quite quickly.


That's pretty funny.

A relative told me she texted her husband once that she was "sexing until 5," instead of sewing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tis amazing what time can do.

All the things that burn you so badly will one day hurt less.

Its taken me 30 years to learn that. 

I know i often act the muppet on here, but if ya only ever take one of me posts seriously, please let it be this one.

We all go through horrible times, and ya feel like ya cant go on. This is my 3rd time to bounce back after something life-altering.

Twice it was coz I lost someone I loved romantically (my fault once, the girl's fault the other time). And the other was when I had to look at me grand-dads dead body. I never cry. But i cried me arse off that day. 
Too many memories. And me first time ta see a dead body. I got over-whelmed. Twas like a tap. Once i started crying i just couldnt stop.

Time is amazing though. I went to me grand-mothers funeral on Thursday. 
And i remembered how upset i had been at me grand-das funeral. 
So I used that experience and decided in advance that I would be stronger at this one.

The morning of the funeral I went up to me dad and I rubbed his shoulder. it might sound odd, but its aboot as affectionate as I've ever been with him.
I asked him was he ok. He looked at me and nodded.
I could see his eyes going red. My dad has NEVER cried in front of me.

At the funeral, it was typical irish weather. Howling wind and driving rain. 
I was trying in vain to light a smoke. Couldnt get it lit. Suddenly I heard everyone shouting "Gary, Gary, Wheres Gary".
My SA kicked in and I could see everyone looing at me, but i had no choice but to move to the top of the queue.
It turned oot that they were one man short for carrying the coffin.

So I did my bit and put me hands under the coffin. i wasnt that close to her so it didnt feel right. it later turned oot that they had asked others but they were crying an too upset to do it.

Coffins are fooking heavy. We only carried it 20 feet but me arms were aching by the time we put her into the ground.

I looked over at me dad and he was crying. That was the first time I'd ever seen him properly cry. Not just a tear. he was in bits.

Him crying made me wanna do the same. But I had promised myself that I'd be strong this time. So i did nothing.

Truthfully, I hated every bloody second of it. Twas the worst two days I've had in ages. The removal was horrible, walking into a house full of people who hadnt seen me in years (coz of SA) and they all treat you like a bloody celebrity coz its been so long.
Then the next day you wake up and realise that you have to do it all over again.

Getting dumped by someone I loved was tough. Saying goodbye to the grand-dad that had given me so many wonderful memories was even tougher.
Carrying my Dads mum's coffin wasnt easy either.

But i feel ok today. And i guess the point of this stupid rant is just to say that you all go through your own heart-ache. Some talk about it. Some dont.
But time will help. No matter how bad you feel, time is a great healer.

God that was a long rant. I doubt anyone read it fully. Thats it, Im more comfortable with making jokes. No more serious posts for me


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Tis amazing what time can do.
> 
> All the things that burn you so badly will one day hurt less.
> 
> ...


I read it all Dub. :squeeze


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> what one?


The lyric in the song goes, "If I said I want your body now Would you hold it against me"

get it? lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I read it all Dub. :squeeze


aww, cheers babe. Thanks for that. I guess that rules oot any chance of you becoming an insomniac. Are ya still awake are ya? 

i feel silly fer posting it now to be honest. But thanks you very much fer takin the time ta read it. I genuinely do appreciate it.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rdrr said:


> The lyric in the song goes, "If I said I want your body now Would you hold it against me"
> 
> get it? lol


:teeth


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> aww, cheers babe. Thanks for that. I guess that rules oot any chance of you becoming an insomniac. Are ya still awake are ya?
> 
> i feel silly fer posting it now to be honest. But thanks you very much fer takin the time ta read it. I genuinely do appreciate it.


You're welcome  Why would that rule out any chance of that? I'm always awake. :b

You shouldn't feel silly, it's nice to see other sides of people. And you're very welcome. :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dub16 said:


> Tis amazing what time can do.
> 
> All the things that burn you so badly will one day hurt less.


I read it ((e-hugs)).
Please feel welcome to make serious posts anytime you want .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should do something really uncharacteristic and watch the Superbowl. 
On second though, NAHH.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ thanks to you both


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Very sweet Dub-You do as nice a job with the serious stuff as you do the funny stuff. It's nice to glimpse your sweet side!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just went for a 45 minute walk and sweet tap-dancing Jesus is it cold out :eek Speaking of Jesus, guess which place along the street was the only one not to shovel the sidewalk? The church. They don't even have to pay property taxes, the least they could do is shovel their portion of the sidewalk :x


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Skype is so very confusing :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze I am sorry you're having a tough time , I too read it all. You don't have to be tough all the time dubs . It is ok to let it out. If you ever need to talk just sent you or Seamus sent me a pm and I am all ears / **eyes"* ... It is ok to be serious and vent you're feelings too dub. :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


Ach, cheers needs mate. Im ok really. i know yer a good person from talkin to ya in chat, and thanks fer yer concern.

Im just not very comfortable posting serious things aboot meself on here. 
But Im glad i did it.

Cheers again matey


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying tinychat :yes It sounds like a cool way to get to know people on here a bit better


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> I doubt anyone read it fully


I doubt that anyone didn't read it fully. My condolences on your loss, Dub.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

gilt said:


> I doubt that anyone didn't read it fully. My condolences on your loss, Dub.


aww. thats really nice of you. Thank you very much.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Crashed Ice. Yay.

***

Being messed with = bad for my mind and heart. 

Not a fan.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Jeez all you people making fun of people with lisps. :no


Technically, it isn't a lisp. It's a Daffy. So really, what we have going here is a Fudd/Daffy.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> Technically, it isn't a lisp. It's a Daffy. So really, what we have going here is a Fudd/Daffy.


Careful now. If they see you laughing they'll kill you


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

The waitressess at Earls are smokin' hot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Purple Pen said:


> The waitressess at Earls are smokin' hot.


My bro worked there some years ago & I definitely thought that whenever I went in there to see him


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want pasta so bad but if I make it now everyone in the house is gonna have something to say about it. *Grrrrrrr.*


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My dad is set on buying a gun. Uh oh. If you hear about a family murder-suicide incident in the next few weeks, I'm probably dead.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

.verhaltensprobleme.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

oh, beans.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need another drink.....I ran five miles! :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Today really sucked. I saw my dad's family for the first time in like two and a half years and they didn't even care. And I'll probably not see them again for another five. What kindof lame excuse for that is a family?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

epril said:


> oh, beans.


Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

--------------

I love meeting genuinely nice people like today, what a lovely lady, actually reduces my anxiety talking to strangers a lot also.

Things still looking hopeful to work for a motor racing team this year also :boogie


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

:squeeze for Dub!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Insomnia status -> BERT


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I finished downloading Bioshock. If its any good it should keep me away from here for a while. Celebrate quietly.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Should be starting some work but cant be asked:boogie


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

myhalo123 said:


> Time for teletubbies!


Why did I just randomly think of the Mafia when looking at this picture?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Tis amazing what time can do.
> 
> All the things that burn you so badly will one day hurt less.
> 
> ...





dontworrybehappy said:


> I read it all Dub. :squeeze


Me too, I read every word... made me tear up while I was and no just thinking about it... another hug from me... you may hate this soul sharing and long posting but you are great at it... thanks for sharing, it meant alot. Thanks for our chat on VM - it meant a lot too.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"pint of satan's **** please."

"Pardon?"

"pint of mermaid's nectar please."

"pint of cider then?"

"that'll do."


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn it!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Rosedubh said:


> Please look at the first quote in your signature,please.


Bahahaha only just seen this


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Seems like someone's being a jealous baby again :/


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

God, I just woke up, wtf

I. swear. I. am. still. stoned.

Yay me!


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Did a bit of work but still not enough :teeth


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

What makes the sky blue and the grass green? What even makes the birds chirp?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm beginning to suspect that women might be magnetic. Well, it appears they can't walk past a vertical metal pole without getting stuck to it... thousands of dating site pictures can't be wrong!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

My room is a disaster. I should clean it. :con
But, will I? :no


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide mine is too .....


:high5

I'm sure mine is worse. :um


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am bored out of my tiny little mind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish the records I found in that dream were real


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

_I met a girl who sang the blues_
_And I asked her for some happy news,
But she just smiled and turned away.
_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I could show the world the best of myself more often



irishK said:


> _I met a girl who sang the blues_
> _And I asked her for some happy news,
> But she just smiled and turned away.
> _


That's a great start to song lyrics if they aren't already


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

I really need to stop letting soccer games affect my mood, bad bad bloody awful day:mum:sus. aaaahhahahahaahhhhhh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^aww :squeeze



irishK said:


> _I met a girl who sang the blues_
> _And I asked her for some happy news,
> But she just smiled and turned away.
> _


American Pie! :high5


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Go opposite team of the one you want to win the Superbowl!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :high5
> 
> I'm sure mine is worse. :um


Then you haven't seen my room! LOL :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Go opposite team of the one you want to win the Superbowl!


Troll!! :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

irishK said:


> _I met a girl who sang the blues_
> _And I asked her for some happy news,_
> _But she just smiled and turned away._


and the three men I admired most
caught the last train for the coast...
the day the music died...

I think that's the next part?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Troll!! :b


Does that mean I raised the Troll Alert Level?! Please, please, please be true.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I really should lose weight, she thinks, as she makes herself some ichiban noodle soup for lunch.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

or is it the sacred store part.

the three men I admired most
the father son and the holy ghost
they caught the last train for the coast
the day the music died. 

and we were singing 
bye bye miss american pie 
drove my Chevy to the levy 
but the levy was dry 
them good ol boys were drinking whiskey and rye
singing....


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Does that mean I raised the Troll Alert Level?! Please, please, please be true.


Tis true =]


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm SO hungry. This football game is making me crave chips and queso.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

My room smells like bacon. Seems like someone didn't turn on the oven extractor.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Rawr !!!!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

My self esteem is thru the floor at the moment. Go me.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :no


:stu :mum


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think I'm the only person alive right now who is completely indifferent to the superbowl... yet I'm still watching it.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> OMG I hate glee!


:high5:yay
I don't see the appeal of it. :um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a huge midterm Tuesday and wasted my entire weekend. I feel exceptionally, exceptionally disappointed in myself. Like, I'm kindof disgusted.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I completely lost my balance a minute ago in the convenience store & must have looked at though I was drunk, not to mention I confused the cashier asking to get bills for some change


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> OMG I hate glee!


Me three! I don't get it... at all. lol

Ugh, school starts tomorrow... hope it's not horrible! Yikes! :x


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never digested so many lentils before.... :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Invited out this sat with the group of old friends I have not seen in 6 months who were also a major trigger of my terrible anxiety over the years. .quite nervous about it, not felt anxiety like this in awhile.but u suppose we have to gave our demons eventually'


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

i love teh glee!!!1
teehee


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ozkr said:


> i love teh glee!!!1
> teehee


UGH!


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> UGH!


:lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Spent half my paycheck on junkfood. I need to work somewhere where I'm not facing 50 kinds of chocolate bars for 8 hours.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm seriously sick of those cheesy jewelry commercials. Buying expensive, shiny, and useless **** is not the only way to show how much you love someone.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Anyone would buy my shirt!! :b


How much?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ozkr said:


> I'm seriously sick of those cheesy jewelry commercials. Buying expensive, shiny, and useless **** is not the only way to show how much you love someone.


:rofl


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I totally miss Three's Company. Jack Tripper was so hilarious. So were the other characters: cousin Cindy, Larry, RF, Mister Roper & Helen; oh and of course The Regal Beagle.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

irishK said:


> _I met a girl who sang the blues_
> _And I asked her for some happy news,_
> _But she just smiled and turned away._


I went down to the sacred store where I heard the music years before, but the man there said the music wouldn't play
and in the streets the children screamed, the lover's cried, and the poet's dreamed,...


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> How much ya willin to pay :b


$9 dollars. A dollar for every letter in the phrase, GLEE SUCKS.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> $11 dollars plus shipping and handling !


Too bad it's not on amazon so I could get free shipping. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love Glee. I want to be Sue Sylvester.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the lineup at yet another pub:

Dragon's Blood
Medusa's Venom
Phlegm of Frogs


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

cant stop thinking about her<3


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I'm seriously sick of those cheesy jewelry commercials. Buying expensive, shiny, and useless **** is not the only way to show how much you love someone.


:high5

Those commercials make me :rofl and want to uke at the same time.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Worst pain EVER. I'm so broken ;(((


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

My boyfriend.. he's perfect 
mhm :yes


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh dear god ! 
I have feelings for someone !
This cannot be !!! The devil has a soul ! Unbelievable!!!! lmao


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

So many Glaters on here. Its a good show! ... Just fast forward the bits when Rachael sings..


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I had such a bad dream. My stomach is still in knots.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monday is half over! :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The disconnect between my mind & body is exemplified in the fact that my body regularly says "I'm hungry" & my mind says "I don't care to eat". Of course my body always wins out but my mind is ever stubborn & holds out as long as it can


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> So many *Glaters* on here. Its a good show! ... Just fast forward the bits when Rachael sings..


:rofl


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Time for some Mario Kart! :yay


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I like POF's Meet Me thingy. I hit yes on every girl xD


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The light from the lamp in my room seems twice as bright today for some reason.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I just came back from a long walk. I walked 4.29 miles in 1 hour 17 minutes under a clear and sunny sky and a -8°F temperature. It was actually quite nice!

edit: too much data in there... no, I'm not gonna ask you anything to see if you were paying attention .


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

There is a bulldozer in my driveway removing snow. :nw


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> There is a bulldozer in my driveway removing snow. :nw


:eek :high5 ....that is a good thing right? :um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :eek :high5 ....that is a good thing right? :um


Yes!!! It is a very good thing!!! I might be able to leave the house now. lol. The driveway was so narrow due to the snow, so this bulldozer dude is making it wider. :high5


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Better to be silent and thought a fool than to speak and remove all doubt....


I really need to learn to keep my mouth shut... and my thoughts and opinions to myself... they rarely do anything constructive anymore.


ETA: Annoying situation resolved... apology accepted.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

huh said:


> The light from the lamp in my room seems twice as bright today for some reason.


I turned it off for a while and when I went to turn it back on it burned out :blank


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

noooooooooo....getting sick.....everyone is sick so i should have expected it but still....noooooooooooo. I just don't have time for this :no


edit: hm, maybe I should take a more careful look at my own signature...I guess this could be a chance to let myself take a breather from work? I do like that quote :idea


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Alexander Keith (the brewer, not the murderer) was a great and noble man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- That half moon was illuminated beautifully, almost like a yin yang without the dots

- Sometimes when I walk down that block I smell that lovely and sweet scent of herb & wonder which house it's coming from & who the people are who are taking a lift



Steve123 said:


> Alexander Keith (the brewer, not the murderer) was a great and noble man.


Cheers to that!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> lkjalkj klfajlk jfkla jskl rqjkjakl jklfaj kldj aefkdkrjefoicjdskxm


Exactly.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I spent five minutes playing with the Google logo. So neat!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

1st day of school over... now I just gotta finish the week and I'll be happy. :\


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It is 2am. I am stressed and displeased and unhappy and dumb.

I hate midterms. I do this to myself every time. And it makes me miserable.

I'm going to make a counselling appointment at my school this week. Things are slipping away from me harsh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> It is 2am. I am stressed and displeased and unhappy and dumb.
> 
> I hate midterms. I do this to myself every time. And it makes me miserable.
> 
> I'm going to make a counselling appointment at my school this week. Things are slipping away from me harsh.


Best of luck Perfy!!!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

**** yes I am rocking the nautical look at six AM when the predicted high is 32. **** yes.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

In fact, I think I'm going to stop avoiding my Greek prof and show off my killer clothes to my buddies in philosophy.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

*coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> It is 2am. I am stressed and displeased and unhappy and dumb.
> 
> I hate midterms. I do this to myself every time. And it makes me miserable.
> 
> I'm going to make a counselling appointment at my school this week. Things are slipping away from me harsh.


yes, do! before it really gets out of hand, you've worked too hard for too long!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

T. H. I. S.

I. S.

T. H. E. 

L. A. S. T.

T. I. M. E.

I. 

E. V. E. R. 

D. O. 

A. 

N. A. S. T. Y. *. *. S.

L. O. N. G. 

H. A. L. L. 

F. L. I. G. H. T..

T. H. E. Y. 

D. O. N'. T. 

E. V. E. N. 

G. I. V. E. 

Y. O. U. 

P. E. A. N. U. T. S.

A. N. Y. M. O. R. E.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> T. H. I. S.
> 
> I. S.
> 
> ...


And they charge you $3.00 for a bag of chips!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Found some old jet parts in a box I forgot I had. Going on my office wall.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> **** yes I am rocking the nautical look at six AM when the predicted high is 32. **** yes.


Nautical as in sailor suit?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

6 more days.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

ahhh the wait is so hard but so worth it <3


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just piddled myself silly!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

This is going to be the worst semester.








I can't wait until it's over.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I just piddled myself silly!


:twak


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :sigh .... Malibu Rum sounds good to relax me right now ...


:twak


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I love washing my face a billion times a day! Thanks OCD! -__-


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

leonardess said:


> T. H. I. S.
> 
> I. S.
> 
> ...


I always hear about ****ty airline service, but I dunno. The last flight I took was this summer, Toronto to Paris, nearly 8 hours (more with all the delays).. we got 2 heavy meals each way, tea, snacks (no peanuts), plus a cup of wine. More than enough for me.
Comfort-wise though, yeah flying sucks


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Did someone say peanuts?






WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Energy drinks are evil :eyes It's only one o'clock and I feel exhausted.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I lost all budgetary self-control in the African music section. The guy behind the counter even winced when he told me how much it all came to. Oh man.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You are so rude!!! I hate when people ask for favours and abuse them. *****, come to class and take your own notes next time.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> You are so rude!!! I hate when people ask for favours and abuse them. *****, come to class and take your own notes next time.


I hate that :no And when you let them copy your notes once, they keep crawling back.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

oh it's not human bean it's human being or rather human doing....


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Freaks come out at night.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I swing my hair back and forth!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I always hear about ****ty airline service, but I dunno. The last flight I took was this summer, Toronto to Paris, nearly 8 hours (more with all the delays).. we got 2 heavy meals each way, tea, snacks (no peanuts), plus a cup of wine. More than enough for me.
> Comfort-wise though, yeah flying sucks


don't fly icelandair. i'm lucky there is a plane involved at all, instead of a catapult.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I swing my hair back and forth!!!!


get a nose trimmer!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ragana said:


> Freaks come out at night.


it's 9.02 pm here


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

The world doesn't revolve around you, you know? Sheesh... These people in Europe doing their europy things...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ozkr said:


> The world doesn't revolve around you, you know? Sheesh... These people in Europe doing their europy things...


keep your europy things away from me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i mean yanky things


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm naiver than your cattle farm.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Crushed that one
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,086, 01-06-2011 at 09:41 AM.


Another new record

Most users ever online was 1,173, 02-01-2011 at 01:29 PM.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Another new record
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,173, 02-01-2011 at 01:29 PM.


I don't like being called a user :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Ok blinkie ! :b


Hey! :bat :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

leonardess said:


> keep your europy things away from me.


:teeth


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


>


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

leonardess said:


> i mean yanky things


Does this mean you don't like Americans or you don't like men?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Funerals are so strange to me....everyone dressed up and standing around a dead guy in a box. Lots of awkward moments and people I don't remember. Oh well, I at least managed to go.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


>





















huh said:


> Funerals are so strange to me....everyone dressed up and standing around a dead guy in a box. Lots of awkward moments and people I don't remember. Oh well, I at least managed to go.


:squeeze


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

-Thank you sir. Enjoy the movie.
-ya thanks, you too... *facepalm*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's not going to last very long


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> -Thank you sir. Enjoy the movie.
> -ya thanks, you too... *facepalm*


story of my life


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I iz tired :sigh


Then go to sleep...:stu



Eliza said:


>


:haha


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't mean to brag but I just bought the most amazing handsoap from Bath and Body Works. It smells like nectarines and mint. I realize that combo sounds iffy, but let me just say that I seriously can't stop smelling my hands right now. Best soap ever.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I don't mean to brag but I just bought the most amazing handsoap from Bath and Body Works. It smells like nectarines and mint. I realize that combo sounds iffy, but let me just say that I seriously can't stop smelling my hands right now. Best soap ever.


You are correct, nectarines and mint sounds like a super sketchy combination. I am skeptical.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm actually contemplating creating a legit Facebook account. It'd mostly be so I can stalk other people. I don't know if that makes it worth it. Eh, might make my paranoia go through the roof.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to be tired!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> You are correct, nectarines and mint sounds like a super sketchy combination. I am skeptical.


I was also skeptical, until I had my first sniff. Now I can't stop. In fact, it may or may not be addicting.

Or I might just be a weirdo. :b


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Dogs.....are they here to just be our friends or do they have some secret agenda?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Great. I'm up way too late tonite.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for 19 hours straight!!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Holy poop in a doggy-bag! 

Yeah, I'm going to be tired tomorrow too -- I took a nap this afternoon which ended up being 6hrs! Heh, like I'm going to be able to fall asleep now!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been up since Sunday morning. It's Tuesday night. I think.

I wish I was your derivitive so I can lay tangent to your curves all day long. I NEED TO FIND A BOY TO TELL THIS TO FOR VDAY.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I always preferred "I wish I was an integral so I could measure the area under your curves."


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I want some toast with butter and jam...wish I had a valentines this year


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I need new last.fm neighbors. :[


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I can't sleep .. to much things on my mind! :mum


I hate when that happens to me and it happens a lot. :mum:|


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I don't mean to brag but I just bought the most amazing handsoap from Bath and Body Works. It smells like nectarines and mint. I realize that combo sounds iffy, but let me just say that I seriously can't stop smelling my hands right now. Best soap ever.


I like the oatmeal soap from Trader Joes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ I looove Trader Joes. I've never tried their soap before, I'll have to pick some up next time I'm there.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> ^ I looove Trader Joes. I've never tried their soap before, I'll have to pick some up next time I'm there.


It lasts a reaaaaaaaaaalllly long time. $3 a bar, but it really lasts. And for god's sake buy their toilet paper.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> ^ I looove Trader Joes. I've never tried their soap before, I'll have to pick some up next time I'm there.


Oh man, Trader Joes soap is awesome. Lavender and green tea are my favorites.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> It lasts a reaaaaaaaaaalllly long time. $3 a bar, but it really lasts. And for god's sake buy their toilet paper.


lol I've never tried their toilet paper before either but now I'm intrigued. Is it better than the average tp?



papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, Trader Joes soap is awesome. Lavender and green tea are my favorites.


Lavender is one of my fav scents. I'm gonna have to try that one too.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Every single time I've met someone who says they're from Austin, TX it always turns out that they're really from Round Rock.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Type ge into youtube and the first suggested video is genital wart treatment...... how did they know???? AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> 6:15am .. Tic tok ?


need2bsleeping


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope this mix I just finished sounds good through the stereo later on


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Type ge into youtube and the first suggested video is genital wart treatment...... how did they know???? AHHHHH!!!!


And then underneath it gives you a list of people who have it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

LALoner said:


> And then underneath it gives you a list of people who have it.


Haha, well I was aware of one of those people possibly, almost probably having genital warts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

All of Genesis had warts.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I like the invisible mode... it makes me feel safe. :teeth


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ospi said:


> All of Genesis had warts.


Nope, just Phil Collins, after all he made the song Easy Lover!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> ..... 4:20am !!!!!!


:cig



LALoner said:


> And then underneath it gives you a list of people who have it.


:rofl


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Every single time I've met someone who says they're from Austin, TX it always turns out that they're really from Round Rock.


Haha, so true! I never thought of that. It is a very large suburb of Austin...

It is snowing AGAIN in Dallas. This is CRAZY. Another work from home day :yay.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I Love My Job... but I am soooo draggin' right now... need to get ready and go to work but just wanna crawl in bed and jump back into my dreams about a picnic by a lake at the edge of the forest on a nice warm day with the breeze blowing.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Just heard the best news teaser ever this morning on Fox: "What if...you were injected with another person's....FECES?!" The delivery was perfect. I laughed for about two minutes straight and got the hiccups.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No work this week. No money either. On the flipside, i made 200 million this week in my favorite mmo.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I dont know


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

"Well, he can do powwows in the sky now." haha. Dad, ilu.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Aaron Rodgers is hot. :mushy


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a dream last night that I put NSFW youtube videos in this thread and got banned from this site.

I need to get out more.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll shake responsibility and say a hard life did this to me.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I get hit on all the time by men, right before they ask me for just £7 a month for blind children or homeless dogs or whatever. I ****ing hate this strategy of street fundraisers. I'd rather be guilt-tripped than flattered. He even said I'd get a hug if I signed up. Well, he lost me there. I ran.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Naaahhh nah nah nah nah nah nah!! nah nah nah nah!!

Hey Jude!!!!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Indigo Flow said:


> Naaahhh nah nah nah nah nah nah!! nah nah nah nah!!


Batman!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I guess i'll call my mom soon & yap for the nxt 45 mins.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Why must little brothers stink so bad uke


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stink twice as bad by the sounds of things!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Batman!


Lol, nice one :teeth


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Stink twice as bad by the sounds of things!!!!!!


hehe, only half as bad now!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Naaahhh nah nah nah nah nah nah!! nah nah nah nah!!
> 
> Hey Jude!!!!


Nope, land of a thousand dances.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rcapo89 said:


> Aaron Rodgers is hot. :mushy


*googles Aaron Rodgers*

eh!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

a post


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

You always push through and find something good and positive, and in the end, you always find some bit of success in the midst of your struggles... you amaze me and it proves what an awesome person that you are.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LostIdentity said:


> a post


...is a post...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

need2bnormal said:


> oMg ... more hamsters !!!! Wow.


They should be called humpsters.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> I have 23 mini hamsters and 12 teddy bears .. plus the ones she is popping out right now...:um
> 
> :doh I swear I don't have any males or females 2gether!! They ARE part *tribble* !!!!!!


  Thats a lot of hamsters! 23 mini hamsters can be dangerous when they band together.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Gotta luv tribbles.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Another day in hell. Today I tried to apply to a restaurant for a dish washer job - and it required 3 references and experience. Wake me up from this nightmare please. :cry


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

This class is so boring!!! This professor is never gonna let us leave.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> :mum The flippen things ARE BORN ALREADY HAVING BABIES IN THEM I SWEAR!!! DAMMIT! THE PET STORE WANTS ME TO PAY THEM $3 EVERY HAMSTER I "SERENADER" TO THEM!!!


The experts at this site might be able to help you.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That wasn't as bad as I thought but I still didn't like doing it


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

becks said:


> This is the cheesiest ****ing macaroni and cheese I have ever had!


So jealous right now. The cheese is the best part.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why OUT OF 20 SEATS IN THE CAFETERIA DID HE SIT RIGHT OPPOSITE ME. oh the awkwardness


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*giggle giggle SNORT*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :cry


What's up needs


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :cry


:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze
:hug:hug:hug


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

becks said:


> If you knew the cheesy extent of it your jealousy would turn into a full blown cheese-deprived jealous rage.


Ugh... Your comment was so cheesy.

GET IT? no, I don't really think it's cheesy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's almost Friday!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't wait to get the F off this continent for a while. Backpacking will be good.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

<--- sometimes can't wait to leave this world. I. just. do. not. belong. here.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

TenYears said:


> <--- sometimes can't wait to leave this world. I. just. do. not. belong. here.


x2


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yay school! ^_^


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm really glad my libido isn't that intense these days. I'd be going freaking crazy. Er, I mean crazier.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Shut up! You don't know me! Oh yeah, I am going to do what I want"
"Hey! Why aren't you in school?"
"Whadda ya mean 'why am I not in school'? Why aren't you at work?!"

:haha Classic Maury moment. Now, it's all paternity tests.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Who the baby daddy?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

lmfao, I just realized I killed a thread maybe, got my 2 cents in seconds before it got locked down.

In before da lockdown. :boogie


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so stuck in the past. Recent past, distant past... all of it. It's messing with me. How can I focus on what's up ahead when I'm always looking in the rearview mirror.

Someone throw me a rope ladder and haul me out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^The only rope I have still has some chloroform residue on it. There was this guy that I really li- never mind. If that's not a problem, grab hold!

In other news, I think one of my TAs is worried about my sanity. I was looking at fruitflies under the microscope and I told him one of the bristle mutations makes them look like they have miniature fly fauxhawks.

You should have _seen _the look he gave me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's always interesting when you've heard live versions of songs before the album cut


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

The jig is up! I'm moving to a seaside cottage.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

solasum said:


> The jig is up! I'm moving to a seaside cottage.


Seaside whenever you stroll along with me
I'm merely contemplating what you feel inside
Meanwhile I ask you to be my Clementine
You say you will if you could but you can't
I love you madly
Let my imagination run away with you gladly
A brand new angle highly commendable
Seaside rendezvous

I feel so romantic can we do it again?
Can we do it again sometime I'd like that
Fantastic c'est la vie mesdames et messieurs
And at the peak of the season
The Mediterranean
This time of year it's so fashionable

I feel like dancing in the rain
Can I have a volunteer?
Just keep right on dancing
What a damn jolly good idea
It's such a jollification as a matter of fact
So 'tres charmant' my dear

Underneath the moonlight
Together we'll sail across the sea
Reminiscing every night
Meantime I ask you to be my Valentine
You say you'd have to tell your daddy if you can
I'll be your Valentino
We'll ride upon an omnibus and then the casino
Get a new facial start a sensational
Seaside rendezvous so adorable
Seaside rendezvous ooh
Seaside rendezvous
Give us a kiss!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus ... and stupid books are from the Relationships section of the bookstore.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just went for a walk in Hyde Park, I walked past the fountain I took a photo of a year and a half ago. The reason I took a photo of it was because I was skipping uni because I hated it, a few weeks after I'd started. And I'm avoiding uni again, I've hated it since I started. I need to get myself together and stop hanging out in ****ing Hyde Park.

Oh, and I failed this unit so I have to do it all over again. If I fail any more I'll probably get kicked out. I've wanted to drop out pretty much since I started here. Is this even worth it?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I just went for a walk in Hyde Park, I walked past the fountain I took a photo of a year and a half ago. The reason I took a photo of it was because I was skipping uni because I hated it, a few weeks after I'd started. And I'm avoiding uni again, I've hated it since I started. I need to get myself together and stop hanging out in ****ing Hyde Park.
> 
> Oh, and I failed this unit so I have to do it all over again. If I fail any more I'll probably get kicked out. I've wanted to drop out pretty much since I started here. Is this even worth it?


 Hang in there! Only 1 more year after this!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

This is turning out to be a productive biology lesson. We're having maggot races :lol


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

ozkr said:


> The experts at this site might be able to help you.


I just went into a trance.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Where on earth did Dub go? He's not really gone, is he?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

If it weren't for the song "Hey Jude" playing on repeat on my ipod I would have walked through my front door crying. 

Eh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a stroll down nostalgia lane


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GnR said:


> I can't wait to get the F off this continent for a while. Backpacking will be good.


+1



millenniumman75 said:


> "Shut up! You don't know me! Oh yeah, I am going to do what I want"
> "Hey! Why aren't you in school?"
> "Whadda ya mean 'why am I not in school'? Why aren't you at work?!"
> 
> :haha Classic Maury moment. Now, it's all paternity tests.


:rofl If there's one thing I miss about not having a day job and being cooped up at home all day, it's the daytime TV.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dear My Body,

Make yourself get a blanket so I can warm and cuddly and maybe even take a nap.

Sincerely,
Jasmine

P.S. And also get that ice cream!


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

This is _really_ turning into something bad.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Stop procrastinating !!!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I shouldn't have waited soooo long to start losing this weight..now I won't be content with my body on my trip. D:< Two months is not long enough.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Thursday is by far the best day of the week. :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eliza said:


> Thursday is by far the best day of the week. :boogie


But it's Friday!!!

On that note, IT'S FRIDAY WOO.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a procrastination issue. I mailed a Christmas card today. 
Gave the postal dude a good laugh.

and I'm buzzing on Wellbutrin and 5 coffees.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I love it when I get pm's here! thanks! and if you didn't pm me, harumph.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I love it when I get pm's here! thanks! and if you didn't pm me, harumph.


*forks*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*spoons*


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a job interview next Monday, and just as I was restoring my beard to it's former glory.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:sigh ... I still feel really bad - mind can't keep off it .


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah... I've decided to stop ignoring those feelings and just accept that they will be with me forever. In spite of the fact that I've had to move on irl. I'm a friend and plan to just stay that way in whatever capacity allowed - even if it is indirect and distant - it's worth it.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :sigh ... I still feel really bad - mind can't keep off it .


If this is what I think it's about then.... :wife
If not then.... :tiptoe


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> If this is what I think it's about then.... :wife
> If not then.... :tiptoe


:hide ... it is ..


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

These pizza flavored chips don't taste anything like pizza. Why would you lie to me like that, Pringles? After all we've been through together.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

PRO TIP: Pizza is the only thing that tastes like pizza.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I dunno man, pizza flavored Combos come pretty close.


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

A friend once told me; "You're like a kiwi fruit, sour and hairy." But I'm not hairy, and I dont think I'm sour either...


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

au Lait said:


> I dunno man, pizza flavored Combos come pretty close.


How dare you...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The job up at the front office is looking appealing and everyone seems to be rooting for me. I don't fully understand why I wasn't made aware of the opening a long time ago. Management, you're making a big mistake. I don't know who you expect as a replacement. You tried one already and she failed, as she has many many other times in the past. I don't care if I'm a damn good worker where I am. I can be a damn good worker anywhere else in the lab. 

/facepaaaalm
/rant


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Justsimplyme said:


> A friend once told me; "You're like a kiwi fruit, sour and hairy." But I'm not hairy, and I dont think I'm sour either...


I don't even... uh... A friend, you say? or a "friend"? *wink wink nudge nudge ahooga*


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

OK... This post officially marks the beginning of my quest to reach the post limit for today!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I must confess I've never reached the daily post limit. Is this a good thing or a bad thing or a lifelong dream I should be in pursuit of?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I must confess I've never reached the daily post limit. Is this a good thing or a bad thing or a lifelong dream I should be in pursuit of?


It's the kind of thing one does when there is either nothing to do or when one is avoiding doing the things that need to be done.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide ... it is ..


:no :wife :bat :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ozkr said:


> It's the kind of thing one does when there is either nothing to do or when one is avoiding doing the things that need to be done.


Ahh, I see. I'm pro at avoiding. I'm not very good at staying awake, however.
And avoiding bed means I have to stay awake. Getting up at the buttcrack of dawn hinders this process. Damn you, dawn's buttcrack! _
Damn you..._


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :no :wife :bat :mum


:hide ok .:afr ... I think im more afraid of ya now!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually think I'm both hungry and full at the same time.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Steve123 said:


> I actually think I'm both hungry and full at the same time.


That is how I get with anxiety .... :afr


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Sometimes I feel hungry but everything in the fridge seems disgusting no matter what it is. It's kinda conflicting.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Ditto. It's the 2011, where are our damn replicators? I long to say, "Tea. Early Grey. Hot".


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> That is how I get with anxiety .... :afr


 What the anxiety makes you both full and hungry?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Steve123 said:


> What the anxiety makes you both full and hungry?


Yeah , I sometimes am really hungry ... but then feeling really full at the same time... Anytime I go to eat food I would feel like bleh ...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:hide this is my 4th sleeping pill... this *should* work!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> Yeah , I sometimes am really hungry ... but then feeling really full at the same time... Anytime I go to eat food I would feel like bleh ...


 Oh, anxiety usually kills my appetite dead... except for alcohol and other semi sort of unhelpful substances :|


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide this is my 4th sleeping pill... this *should* work!


You need to try something safer. Maybe you can watch Conan O'Brien instead.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Fullness went away, hunger remained. So I'm having steamed broccoli, beets and sweet potato (SOOOO MMMMM!!!!!!) and some sardines smothered with lemon juice with pepper and cumin.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LALoner said:


> You need to try something safer. Maybe you can watch Conan O'Brien instead.


Conan O'Brien is gonna be pissed when he reads that.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Conan O'Brien is gonna be pissed when he reads that.


:lol ....


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ozkr said:


> Conan O'Brien is gonna be pissed when he reads that.


Just as long as the little fat guy still likes me I don't care.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Just as long as the little fat guy still likes me I don't care.


:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ronnie is an idiot. Too bad he realized that after she left the house:|


----------



## coreyy (Feb 9, 2011)

i wonder if ill get caught. i wonder if ill be any good at it.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm already tired of posting... must. reach. limit.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I'm already tired of posting... must. reach. limit.


You don't post much ... only have 1,000 post for being here so long ... keep posting! :b


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> You don't post much ... only have 1,000 post for being here so long ... keep posting! :b


I took a four year long break. It's almost as if I had joined last year.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

menstrual cramps blow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

15% awake.
Time for bed.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

lyssado707 said:


> menstrual cramps blow


Ugh... I know, right?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm terrified that someday I will get so bored I click on that tranny porn thread that never dies.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

LALoner said:


> I'm terrified that someday I will get so bored I click on that tranny porn thread that never dies.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats a bad azz avatar. ^

And the fact that you can't put a 'zzz' tag on this thread kills me.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

It goes alphabetical except for my name which goes first. So the people running this place have figured out that I'm more important. Kudos to them I say, kudos.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

LALoner said:


> It goes alphabetical except for my name which goes first. So the people running this place have figured out that I'm more important. Kudos to them I say, kudos.


lol thats what i thought when i saw my name first!....but then got scared someone was stalking me:afr and then realized it was my sa and well yeah im "mental" lol


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Must take more sleeping pills.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> Must take more sleeping pills.


You must NOT do that. :no


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

ozkr said:


> I don't even... uh... A friend, you say? or a "friend"? *wink wink nudge nudge ahooga*


Well, a former friend, shes not anymore... maybe you can guess why.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

omg its so f'ing cold!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ozkr said:


> You must NOT do that. :no


:hide to late ?

.......:b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Dr House said:


> omg its so f'ing cold!!


House has SA?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Must take more sleeping pills.


You should really think about my Conan O'Brien idea.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

my last 30 replies have bee from this thread ...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I know there's no such thing as ghosts, but I have seen the demon host.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Most of my mates are Americans who can barely speak Hebrew. 

How ironic!:roll


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Something something.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Diet Sunkist is to Sunkist > Diet Coke is to Coke


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't want Valentine's Day to come.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why does it feel like you're starving in the morning when you eat before you go to bed? Hate that feeling =/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes you just have to suck it up & do what you need to do. I went McDonalds today & applied for their night shift in person so those of you craving fat at the latest hour may be getting spoonfed by one Canadian Brotha in the near future


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Sometimes you just have to suck it up & do what you need to do. I went McDonalds today & applied for their night shift in person so those of you craving fat at the latest hour may be getting spoonfed by one Canadian Brotha in the near future


One loyal and dedicated customer coming right up. I can go for some fries and a McFlurry any time of the night.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Falling asleep in the hot tub ...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Eventually all threads merge into one, and a nice guy runs through it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ streaking?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:umStreaking... did I here someone say streaking... I'm here...:um


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

meh , bleh .. eh


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

There seems to be an inordinate amount of justin bieber video ads on here lately. It doesn't make sense...I don't see the connection to our posts.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ohhhhh poopie D:


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Sometimes you just have to suck it up & do what you need to do. I went McDonalds today & applied for their night shift in person so those of you craving fat at the latest hour may be getting spoonfed by one Canadian Brotha in the near future


I did that one summer before starting college. The atmosphere was pretty chill and relaxed most of the time. The only bad thing was there was alot of down time some nights, so you either had to talk and hang out with your co workers or keep yourself busy doing something else. Plus if your manager is cool you can eat all the food you want.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

One of my favourite actors. I think I've watched this clip a hundred times. Not sure why. Just something about it.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

There's a chickadee on my coffee table. 

(she hit a window this afternoon and still can't fly  )


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> There seems to be an inordinate amount of justin bieber video ads on here lately. It doesn't make sense...I don't see the connection to our posts.


Print screen and post it ! ... I have not seen any.. If someone post *justin bieber* in a tag it might be pulling it up .. idk.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's one


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

seafolly said:


> There's a chickadee on my coffee table.
> 
> (she hit a window this afternoon and still can't fly  )


aw I love chickadees they're so cute.

hope she gets better soon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Odd how I never noticed that before. And here I was thinking I was observant.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

leonardess said:


> ^ streaking?


Bad move in the dead of winter.

I'm going to eat a cliff bar now.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Why do they call it "birth control"?

Don't they mean "pregnancy control"?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No love...
not that I blame anyone.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

udontknowme said:


> Here's one
> 
> View attachment 7975


Omg that would get annoying ! :sus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I told myself I wouldn't return, yet here I am. hrrruuuoommm.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I got forced into a horrible night of socializing with really judgemental people from high school.

I can't - I can't even talk about it right now. I'm too mentally exhausted. And I actually feel ill.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN I went to a far away store and bought everything but the one thing I went there for, the one thing they don't have at the nearby stores.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

when i finish basic training in a few months I'll be in some roadblock on the border with gaza. oh man, i can't think of a worse place to be at...practically half the world's media sits there...:roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't.. resist.. messaging.. people on.. POF...:sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My sisters friend has a new shih-poo puppy, I couldn't contain myself!!! I wanted to take her home!!!!!!1:|


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> My sisters friend has a new shih-poo puppy, I couldn't contain myself!!! I wanted to take her home!!!!!!1:|


Woah! Watch your language, please.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

XD


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

**** em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

That's right, **** 'em!


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Venkman cross your stream I don't want my face burnt off!!! I looked at the trap ray. I looked at the trap. Betcha'll never slime a guy with a positron glider ah?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


>


Priceless find, lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

woohoo! mailbox moves successful


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

In my element at a metal gig, my sa ceases to exist at these events, ****ing awesome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ospi said:


> In my element at a metal gig, my sa ceases to exist at these events, ****ing awesome.


Who did you see?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, coffee!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't sleep. I'm afraid to be alone with my thoughts right now. I don't want to have to think anymore. I just want to sleep..


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

another post


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Two thoughts related to sleep:

1) I accidentally fell asleep when I wanted to talk to someone last night :[

2) I'm dreaming about you people now. Seriously. :| I had a dream that I was on a bus with SASers and some guy walked in, dressed like a ninja and wielding two sai (sais? dagger thingies) and Berry, Fingertips and I had to attempt to formulate an escape plan. 

I think I'm sick. :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Leary88 said:


> Two thoughts related to sleep:
> 
> 1) I accidentally fell asleep when I wanted to talk to someone last night :[
> 
> ...


haha oh man, you need a break xD.
---

Had such a good night.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't sweat the petty things

(and don't pet the sweaty things) HA


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I keep spelling definitley wrong... definitely.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

^ hey, thats helpful!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ it is 
thank you!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

au Lait said:


> aw I love chickadees they're so cute.
> 
> hope she gets better soon.


No luck.  I tried releasing her again this morning and again she waded through the snow unable to take off. Her chickadee buddies were swooping around her as if encouraging her. This really sucks. Wild belongs in the wild.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Awww  Come on little chickadee!

I am apparently going tubing on a mountain today. This sounds suspiciously outdoorsy. I am wary - very wary.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The words don't exist... frustration. Sometimes how you think and feel cannot be attempted with words. Sometimes holding it all in feels like it will make one explode. Words fail...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I`m supposed to be going out later but I've felt like this guy all day.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Aww, the tags were fun and they made me laugh while they lasted. Too bad some crybaby had to report it and spoil the fun. Bravo!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just watched a male raccoon mate with an INCREDIBLY UNCOOPERATIVE female raccoon. It was pretty traumatizing. I wanted to call the cops and report raccoon rape or something.

I might actually quite seriously need some therapy.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


>


Are you on SG, BetaBoy?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Leary88 said:


> Two thoughts related to sleep:
> 
> 1) I accidentally fell asleep when I wanted to talk to someone last night :[
> 
> ...


:lol .... I have dreams like this too !


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I just watched a male raccoon mate with an INCREDIBLY UNCOOPERATIVE female raccoon. It was pretty traumatizing. I wanted to call the cops and report raccoon rape or something.
> 
> I might actually quite seriously need some therapy.


:teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Logan X said:


> Aww, the tags were fun and they made me laugh while they lasted. Too bad some crybaby had to report it and spoil the fun. Bravo!


Don't worry, now no one can hurt our fragile feelings with their inappropriate tags :yes


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

So coffee .. its not to well for anxiety .. :sigh ...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I just watched a male raccoon mate with an INCREDIBLY UNCOOPERATIVE female raccoon. It was pretty traumatizing. I wanted to call the cops and report raccoon rape or something.
> 
> I might actually quite seriously need some therapy.


That's such a coincidence because at the same time I was watching weird animal videos on youtube. Pelicans eating other birds, exploding sea creatures, scorpion caterpillars etc.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> So coffee .. its not to well for anxiety .. :sigh ...


NO WAY! Back when I started drinking coffee once in a while, I was really sensitive to the caffeine. One morning I had an 8:30am class and a presentation so I drank a huge mug of coffee just before. I embarrassed myself because I was shaking and jittery and stuff from the caffeine, and that was on top of my anxiety. Caffeine pretty much worsened the situation. I had to sit off to the side afterwards and people were asking me if I was okay. Coffee is very bad lol
But now that I'm less sensitive I can drink it and feel fine.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Logan X said:


> Aww, the tags were fun and they made me laugh while they lasted. Too bad some crybaby had to report it and spoil the fun. Bravo!


Aww I missed funny tags  that's what I get for not posting for 2 days. :| :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cring when I log in and see a boldface five under my name. :hide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I cring when I log in and see a boldface five under my name. :hide


I do a happy dance :boogie
...but then again I'm not a mod :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

man, that place is camped non-stop.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My ex is so excited to tell me about his 16-year-old girlfriend. Ah FML. Four years I'll never get back.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ouch. Sorry.



Eliza said:


> That's such a coincidence because at the same time I was watching weird animal videos on youtube. Pelicans eating other birds, exploding sea creatures, scorpion caterpillars etc.


Romance is now dead to me. If a man ever tries to woo me now, I'll ever see is that sicko male raccoon. This might have quite seriously affected my ability to love.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Awww  Come on little chickadee!
> 
> I am apparently going tubing on a mountain today. This sounds suspiciously outdoorsy. I am wary - very wary.


I am back. Alive. Barely alive.

It was sleeting and I didn't have snowpants and I was cold and wet and grumpy and whined constantly. I only went down the hill three times before I gave up and went and hid in the lodge. I make an excellent tubing companion.

The best part was after, when my friend and I were trying to get out of our wet clothes in the car. It was snowing but the car is small so we had to keep the doors open. No one was around, so I dropped my pants down to my ankles, sat in the drivers seat with my legs outside, and tried to fiddle off with my boots. I got one undone and lifted up my leg and am pulling it off and-

MAINTENANCE TRUCK CRUISES INTO EMPTY PARKING LOT AND STOPS RIGHT NEXT TO ME.

TLDR I flashed my panties to a stranger today. At least I was still wearing my touque?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ That sounds super fun.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ for the maintenance truck driver or for perf? or both?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not posting my bra size again. There, now, I feel better and at peace with the world..


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I really want to see 127 Hours right now, but have no one to see it with.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Every joke on Family Guy feels like it's 15 minutes long. I mean I used to be a fan but lately I get tired of watching a joke continue past the point of being funny.

Except for cool whip. I don't care what anyone says that will never get old and I could watch that forever.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I wish I could give my fat to skinny people.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> I'm not posting my bra size again. There, now, I feel better and at peace with the world..


What is it?

(all you fellas can thank me later. yeah, you who was thinking it).


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Every joke on Family Guy feels like it's 15 minutes long. I mean I used to be a fan but lately I get tired of watching a joke continue past the point of being funny.
> 
> Except for cool whip. I don't care what anyone says that will never get old and I could watch that forever.







srry i dont know how to put the video up directly :hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sto cazzo.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I pulled my maintenance truck into a parking lot today and some girl was sitting half in her car, almost naked! 
It...was...amazing.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I pulled my maintenance truck into a parking lot today and some girl was sitting half in her car, almost naked!
> It...was...amazing.


^i see what you did there :wink


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I pulled my maintenance truck into a parking lot today and some girl was sitting half in her car, almost naked!
> It...was...amazing.


bahahahahaha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes yes, laugh it up. Laaaaaaaaugh it up all of you. 

The next time YOU end up taking off your pants in public, don't come cryin to me.

And I was not almost naked. I was like 40% max.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Fried pickles and a beer please!

Yes, I've been watching Jersey Shore... what of it? 

haha


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Yes yes, laugh it up. Laaaaaaaaugh it up all of you.
> 
> The next time YOU end up taking off your pants in public, don't come cryin to me.
> 
> And I was not almost naked. I was like 40% max.


Too late :cry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> Fried pickles and a beer please!
> 
> Yes, I've been watching Jersey Shore... what of it?
> 
> haha


Jersey shore is frickin awesome!!!!! My fave show currently :afr

i don't deserve my penis


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Ospi said:


> i don't deserve my penis


I can honestly say I've never heard this expression.

***

The one half of my eyebrow has almost grown back. I can start giving people cynical, unimpressed expressions again.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> srry i dont know how to put the video up directly :hide


:teeth


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

My dad was so dissapointed when I ordered a mojito for my 21st bday then a beer...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^What, why? Mojito's are much better than beer 



Indigo Flow said:


> Fried pickles and a beer please!
> 
> Yes, I've been watching Jersey Shore... what of it?
> 
> haha


I don't know about that show (well, never seen it)...but Ohhhhh, I want some fried pickles now!!! Soooo yummy dipped in ranch!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

leonardess said:


> What is it?
> 
> (all you fellas can thank me later. yeah, you who was thinking it).


um, its feels kind of private. "They" need privacy in their home and their address is private.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Aphexfan said:


> My dad was so dissapointed when I ordered a mojito for my 21st bday then a beer...


Your dad thinks your gay.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, hai, fully grown woman startled by thunder. Here, have a ****ing shiny pendant.
♫ Every kiss begins with Kay ♪


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^hahaha that commercial is so ridic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Jersey shore is frickin awesome!!!!! My fave show currently :afr
> 
> i don't deserve my penis


Wow - I have never heard that one before, either.

It's not going to rot and fall off. :stu


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

No, no, no..., I do not believe that tomorrow will be here tomorrow. :idea


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

"You are who you choose to be"

"Suuupeerman"

:cry


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Sleep, perchance to dream


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never been so bored in my life :time


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't want to sleep so I keep clicking on threads.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to finish this second album


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you Mario!

But our princess is in another castle!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm mentally and emotionally exhausted and though I've slept too much it's making me physically exhausted to the point I could still go back to sleep.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Time to be a good Canadian boy and go gather firewood. My muscles will be hating me later but at least I'll know I have some. :yes


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

dont want to go outside


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Time to be a good Canadian boy and go gather firewood. My muscles will be hating me later but at least I'll know I have some. :yes


Haha that's what I tell myself as well when hauling new loads in.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

It will interesting to see if I can keep it together for the next 48 - 72 hours.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why don't the lids to pots ever fit in the oven drawer?! :mum


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> Only question I ever thought was hard, was do I like Kirk or do I like Picard?


"White and Nerdy" Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

eh don't kiss with your eyes open, it's a turn off. MAJOR turn off!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

supersoshychick said:


> eh don't kiss with your eyes open, it's a turn off. MAJOR turn off!


You would know that the other person is kissing with their eyes open only if you also had your eyes open. That is unless the other person likes to describe what he saw. Are we talking about a recording by any chance? *bowchickabowwow*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> You would know that the other person is kissing with their eyes open only if you also had your eyes open. That is unless the other person likes to describe what he saw. Are we talking about a recording by any chance? *bowchickabowwow*


got her there :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That's it. I'm gonna make spaghetti.

Awww yeahh.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I miss the days when I could occasionally look in the mirror and not cringe at what was looking back at me.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Got bored and pulled out an old diary of mine from 1999.

Some funny stuff :rofl quote: "The only people who like so many people [ie. of the opposite sex] are desperate people!"

It seems like I was a pretty resentful kid though. I hated my brothers and my father. Some of it was typical angst but it seems like I had extremely low self esteem even then, and some of the fears I wrote down as an 11 year old actually came true :sus Wow...my life.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I haven't talked to my girlfriend since Thursday. I miss her. Now i realize how lonely i would be without her. It hurts just thinking about it. Hard to believe i lasted all those years without anyone. :um


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy V Day tomorrow. Love this movie.






 :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> Only question I ever thought was hard, was do I like Kirk or do I like Picard?


I would so sleep with that guy. In those plaid bowling pants and on that segway? Hottttt.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

becks said:


> I didn't realize I was drinking a stout until I was halfway through the glass. That's probably a good sign to stop.


...or a sign to keep going. 

Whyyyyyy did I have to eat that large piece of cake after dinner tonight? I don't even like cake!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy Virgin day wooooooooo


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Happy Virgin day wooooooooo


:yay


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I got my wife a v-day gift, a huge 4 foot stuffed bear...she doesn't like flowers. Got a little something for the kids also.

This year, everyone, even the kids I suspect, can tell that nothing, absolutely nothing is the same. It's all wrong.

I'm really afraid that whatever we had is gone forever. It doesn't matter how much I try to fix things, it all falls on deaf ears with her. I think she's made up her mind that it's not gonna work. FML.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't sleep and I have no food. This is a disastrous combination.

Boredom and Eliza have led me to re-read old diaries. Everything written in them is so joyless.

From my first trip to London town on a sweltering hot day...



> 16 August 2001 (aged 14)
> 
> ...My brother and my mum wanted to go on the London Eye which is a big Ferris wheel. A very big Ferris wheel. It goes round once, then you get out and you've seen a few London landmarks. I took one look at the queue which was very long and didn't look like it was moving and decided I didn't want to go on it. I would later find out that this was only half of the queue. The rest of it was opposite and was much longer. Then I looked at the actual ride and I couldn't even tell it was moving until I looked really carefully. I really didn't want to go on it. I'd be standing in a line sweating for ages. But they went ahead and bought me a ticket anyway. We had to start lining up at half five, we would get on the ride at six, then the ride itself would take half an hour. One and a half hours spent on a big Ferris wheel. What was the point? While we were waiting for half five we walked across Waterloo Bridge towards Westminster Abbey, the Houses of Parliament and Big Ben. Let me tell you right now, Big Ben is not even big. I was expecting something much bigger. It was very disappointing.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

fiddlesticks :blank


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Justin Bieber should have won the award for best new artist. :mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to get stoned & drunk, proper faded like old times


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BrokenStars said:


> Justin Bieber should have won the award for best new artist. :mum


:wife


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> :wife


:hide


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't let things get you down SAS people. Ima gonna put the team on my back. Dog I gotta do this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whoever made this salad is a genius & fresh bell peppers are so great whether on their on own in in a mix like this


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> I can't sleep and I have no food. This is a disastrous combination.
> 
> Boredom and Eliza have led me to re-read old diaries. Everything written in them is so joyless.
> 
> From my first trip to London town on a sweltering hot day...


I stumbled upon one of my old diaries a few months ago, including the cringe-inducing hate poetry contained therein. There were so many metaphors involving foliage and sad clowns. It's really ridiculous. I was like a talentless, prepubescent Robert Frost with self-esteem problems. Although, the color pencil Steve Buscemi portrait I did was pretty comical.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

There's this anniversary show on about the 2010 Olympics. I don't know where this year has gone.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Whoever made this salad is a genius & fresh bell peppers are so great whether on their on own in in a mix like this


you know, you are so right about that. I could murder a bunch of red bell peppers. they are my favourite kind and i can eat them on their own, as a snack, they're so damn delicious but in order to do that I'd have to take out a second mortgage.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to get stoned & drunk, proper faded like old times


you're not kidding. I rarely crave anything, but right now I really could use a beer or three. and I miss that e-cig I threw out.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> Justin Bieber should have won the award for best new artist. :mum


To quote Ozzy, "What's a bebu"

Other guy, "I don't know, but it looks like a gurl."

hehehe... luv that commercial for Best Buy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

23 hours left of VD. I will wear BURGUNDY, not red!!!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> 23 hours left of VD. I will wear BURGUNDY, not red!!!


Only 23 hours left? That must have been some strong penicillin!

(no, I'm not seriously implying anything, and yes, it was a multilayered bad joke)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.....but well-played :boogie :boogie :boogie

:lol. I don't feel the "*burning*" sensation anymore.

Oh, take a Mylanta :lol.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to be _that_ guy but... Happy Valentine's Day! Woooooo! And for the record, I am quite single but I've adopted an impenetrable I-don't-give-a-**** attitude to cope through this most shallow and moneygrubbing of a holiday. Join me, will you?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is a new member named Dance Sucka and every single time I see his name this scene pops into my head. If I ever go to a club again and I am dancing like that black dude SO HARSH. Wearing the blonde guy's shoes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everybody who is SINGLE should have one piece of chocolate today. Enjoy our freedom from having to spend money! :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am such a narcoleptic zombie.

1030pm - 1130am: slept
1130 - 100: dressed and ate and internetted
100 - 500: slept
500 - 730: internetted and picked up takeout for my parents
730 - 1045: slept

Yes, this was quite literally my day.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> I'm sorry to be _that_ guy but... Happy Valentine's Day! Woooooo! And for the record, I am quite single but I've adopted an impenetrable I-don't-give-a-**** attitude to cope through this most shallow and moneygrubbing of a holiday. Join me, will you?


Ditto... I propose a toast to all the hopeless romantics who will never hear neither receive an apt expression of undying devotion from their loved ones or from anyone for that matter. Hear hear!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^ He sent me that very picture by email the first or second year we dated. I guess his train got derailed.  :sigh

Happy music, Catherine, happy music.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Poor Serene Branson. I don't know whether I should laugh or feel sorry for her =/


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I was wondering why I couldn't access the subtitles on this DVD. It was enraging me, in fact. Turns out I shouldn't have assumed that "ohne untertitel" meant "with subtitles", when it actually means "without subtitles". There's always an explanation, and it's usually that I'm stupid.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Eugh well this is awkward.. I was quite happy sitting in this room alone.. I wish she'd go away she's making be nervous. :afr


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Ah now there's two of them. 
3 more minutes if this. 

On athe bright side.. 
I love my valentine. :mushy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woo in my own hotel room in Melbourne. Nice tv, queen bed, air con, free internet. Hell I might sleep naked tonight!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I just downloaded every Calvin and Hobbes cartoon ever made. Gawd I love the internet.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It says bee and there's a picture of a bee on it.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I need something !


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

caflme said:


> To quote Ozzy, "What's a bebu"
> 
> Other guy, "I don't know, but it looks like a gurl."
> 
> hehehe... luv that commercial for Best Buy.


I'm not 100% sure but that "other guy" is actually Justin Beiber in a disguise.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Magicians always have another trick up their sleeve & they are coordinated so that when the trick is revealed they are prepared to dazzle. 

I alway have another dilema up my sleeve & I'm uncoordinated so that when the dilema slips out I'm unaware only realizing when it's too late & I'm stood looking a fool


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Boredom reigns supreme when you have to be at work and have nothing to do.

This was the 49,000th post in this thread. That's an average of 32.7102803738318 posts per day.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Why the hell has Paul Anka made a cover on smells like teens spirit? :afr


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I know I'm destroying my future but I just can't help myself.


----------



## ready (Sep 2, 2009)

Back to work, the break is over. Why does my life feel like much of it is spent climbing out of holes I've dug for myself. Need to stop wasting my time climbing and just throw away the shovel. Enough holes you fall into from life anyway, don't need to create problems for yourself.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Why the hell has Paul Anka made a cover on smells like teens spirit? :afr


He has?! :um :lol
*youtubes*


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :stu I am back ...


:squeeze:hug


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :stu I am back ...


:banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

i showered so why do i still smell bad?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

This one site that i visit often is such bull**** sometimes. The *ahem* need to remove the sticks up their asses


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't need to wake up to watch that....and soon for a disappearing act


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Magicians always have another trick up their sleeve & they are coordinated so that when the trick is revealed they are prepared to dazzle.
> 
> I alway have another dilema up my sleeve & I'm uncoordinated so that when the dilema slips out I'm unaware only realizing when it's too late & I'm stood looking a fool


Your a reverse magician.

(kidding)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :stu I am back ...


 Welcome back needs :clap


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

=/


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

dyhgfvgfmiègijokiklnkfhsexgfmkp_ui


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hulkageddon begins in 4 days.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, that's the best bug I've produced so far. A bug in my PHP code is managing to crash my X server with a segmentation fault. lovely...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Not that anybody cares but my chakras have never been this active.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Im wondering if my dog is depressed/anxious like me. All she does nowdays is lay in her bed and spectate on the neighbors.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

becks said:


> How do you make small talk with a doorman? Everyone else in this building seems to have this great rapport with him. Throwing high fives and asking him to be the godfather of their children etc.


The obvious answer to this is, of course, fathering a child. Hardly an inconvenience if you imagine the sudden godfathery conversations you could have every single time you enter and exit your building!

My experiment at work today worked for the first time since like August. I may or may not have yelled SCIENCE!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^y'know, sometimes people say to me leonardess, science is kinda dull and boring....

you know what I say to those people? 


**** off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's been going downhill for a while but now I await the sharp incline


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

okay...56,002?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> okay...56,002?


Your an O.G


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's been going downhill for a while but now I await the sharp incline


You sound depressed, is this about the McDonald's thing?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

LALoner said:


> Not that anybody cares but my chakras have never been this active.


Turned on, are you?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Turned on, are you?


No, but I'm getting rid of a lot of karma. You know that good feeling you get after you cry? I'm getting that without crying.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

This site is so slow today. Maybe more SASers had dates for Valentines than I was expecting.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

How the **** is it possible for a person to stress so much about nothing, be anxious about everything, end up completely tired, and still manage to accomplish nothing at the end of the day?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think I'm attracted to David Bowie.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ford assembly and engine plant was interesting.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Please stop clawing my back and shoving your butt in my face.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish this place was more active at night so I could read new posts until I'm sleepy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> Please stop clawing my back and shoving your butt in my face.


I will be totally disappointed if you are only talking about a cat.

Why do I keep reading his emails? Apparently I like hitting my head against a wall repeatedly.

In other news: I have the BIGGEST fro in the history of white people going on right now.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Please stop clawing my back and shoving your butt in my face.


Dump your cat and get a girlfriend instead.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I decided to stop screwing around for a few minutes, took a deep breath, and submitted my second job application in the last 7 days. At least it felt like I did something today and I should be glad I didn't have to write a cover letter. 
What pisses me off is the fact that the **** I fear the most and procrastinate the most about could be simple if I didn't over analyze everything.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I
> 
> In other news: I have the BIGGEST fro in the history of white people going on right now.


Grooooooooooooovvvyy.

Watching Tv taking note of peoples face expressions, they dont smile that often


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

i just want luv said:


> Im wondering if my dog is depressed/anxious like me. All she does nowdays is lay in her bed and spectate on the neighbors.


That's what dogs do. Hence the expression a "dog's life" meaning to lay around and be content with doing absolutely nothing and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

LALoner said:


> You sound depressed, is this about the McDonald's thing?


I am depressed but it's not about McDonald's, if they call me back I'll go work there no worries


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish I were a morning person.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish school would tell me that my lesson is cancelled before I actually arrive. :mum


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

My ED is screaming at me. Why don't other people understand it? It makes total sense. I hate being the screwed up one, so I'm going with the I'm right you're wrong deal with it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ever wanted something so bad that it's all you thought about, and once you got it you were like "so, that's it?" :roll


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Logan X said:


> Ever wanted something so bad that it's all you thought about, and once you got it you were like "so, that's it?" :roll


Did you just lose your virginity or something? :b

I hate how big bacon is before you cook it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I am depressed but it's not about McDonald's, if they call me back I'll go work there no worries


I worked at one near a mall - TOUGH WORK! :rain

Canadian McDonald's are probably cleaner than American ones.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> I hate how big bacon is before you cook it.


Buy better quality bacon that isn't full of water and it won't shrink


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thekloWN said:


> Did you just lose your virginity or something? :b


haha, nothing like that.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

thekloWN said:


> I hate how big bacon is before you cook it.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon.

But yeah, total gyp.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

-42° and foggy! My plans to take a walk might be cancelled.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am so bored. SOMEBODY CURE ME.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm terribly sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but there hasn't been a cure for boredom discovered yet. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> I am so bored. SOMEBODY CURE ME.


Do your taxes.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> I am so bored. SOMEBODY CURE ME.


http://www.i-am-bored.com/


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

thekloWN said:


> Do your taxes.


What if doing her taxes is what's boring her?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Buy better quality bacon that isn't full of water and it won't shrink


Impossible. all the quality bacon is in Britain.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Super tired this morning, I might have an early one.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Vanilla ice cream with bacon and maple syrup. Yum!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Vanilla ice cream with bacon and maple syrup. Yum!


Word to your mother. 8)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's quite disturbing the way that some people here only initiate conversation with members they find attractive.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ can't help it. Perfectionist is hot. so are you.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:lol I'm glad you came back leo!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

becks said:


> Yup, at least those people tend to be very easy to spot and their intentions are blatantly obvious though.


Was I really that obvious? Is that why you stopped answering my PMs?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

thekloWN said:


> Was I really that obvious? Is that why you stopped answering my PMs?


And to think I trusted you.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

im missing something I can't find


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

becks said:


> Yeah man you've got to ease into the sex talk next time. Too much too soon.:no


What do you mean? I asked you how the weather was first...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :lol I'm glad you came back leo!


never mind that. how about it? I've purchased some quality bacon....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

seriously people. I can't think of anything more attractive than tutli wrapped in quality bacon. 

I hate to admit it, but I love pork in all its forms. I'd eat it all day if it wouldn't make me as huge as the pentagon/ some structure that's really really huge.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

leonardess said:


> seriously people. I can't think of anything more attractive than tutli wrapped in quality bacon.


Bahahahahahahahaa....

...

*mind wanders*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

leonardess said:


> seriously people. I can't think of anything more attractive than tutli wrapped in quality bacon.


:idea ....... :eek ......... uke ........ :no


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

your loss.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Why does my voice still crack? I'm 21 for Christ's sake. >_<

It's funny, it did today during an oral presentation (yay) and everybody just pretends like nothing happened until I start laughing about it, then they all join in on the laughter.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Purple Pen said:


> Why does my voice still crack? I'm 21 for Christ's sake.
> 
> It's funny, it did today during an oral presentation and everybody just pretends like nothing happened until I start laughing about it, then they all join in on the laughter.


my voice cracks when I get excited or worked up about something. I sound like a 14 year old boy. I cover it by saying something like "hi Suzie would you like to go to the dance?" in the cracking voice immediately after it happens. usually gets a laugh.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

pie


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hope it's not bloody rindless. Cutting the rind off bacon. It's wrong! Bacon rind cured my social anxiety. Cured? No? I better get out of here before I get smoked. I'm on a ****ing streak! Lardon my french... 


*passes out*


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

huh said:


> pie


Mmmmmmmmmm, pie...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone friend requested me on facebook and said:



> we got the same name bro you must be a pimp!!!!


:?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it possible to read 2 books at the same time when one story is so enthralling?


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

wow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Someone friend requested me on facebook and said:
> 
> :?


lol

A guy who had the same first and last name as my brother, messaged him saying"Great name you have there"


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I wish I knew who was clicking on my profile so I could click them back. THe system is broken, I'll tell Drew about it.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

leonardess said:


> seriously people. I can't think of anything more attractive than tutli wrapped in quality bacon.


A bacon bob? My head asplodes at the idea.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

silentcliche said:


> A bacon bob? My head asplodes at the idea.


Easy buddy, "Bacon Bob" is how they call me on the streets.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I've joined the club of people who dream about SAS....I officially spend way too much time here (not that I needed a dream to tell me that)


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm trying to think of a Canadian bacon joke but can't.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LALoner said:


> I'm trying to think of a Canadian bacon joke but can't.


That's because Canadian bacon is no joking matter.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


That means ozkr is a zombie. I knew it all along.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I wish I knew who was clicking on my profile so I could click them back. THe system is broken, I'll tell Drew about it.


It would be nice if Drew turned off invisible mode for a couple months:b


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

=/ cant sleep


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> It would be nice if Drew turned off invisible mode for a couple months:b


Invisible mode is for cowards.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Boobs are squishy blobs of fun. Jiggle jiggle jiggle.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^:yes


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :haha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^^ So yes. Jiggle jiggle! The never ever stop bouncing.

So I had a quarter life crisis over the winter break and talked with zillions of people and eventually decided I wasn't going to apply to grad school for a potential masters yet, if at all. I wanted to get out in the world and see what I wanted to do first. And I would have been debt free. I was happy with this decision. I'm burnt out from school, and really really want some financial and personal independance. And if what I like doing doesn't need a masters, all the better.

So today my boss today was all "I am on this graduate entrance committee and I think you should apply to a PhD program straight out of undergrad. I see all the applicants for this and I think you're above average enough among them to get in"

I nearly vomitted on him. QUARTER LIFE CRISIS REENGAGE.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Landed back in brisbane yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LALoner said:


> Invisible mode is for cowards.


Moderators still see you! Peek a Boo to YOU! :lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Moderators still see you! Peek a Boo to YOU! :lol


People are going to read this and think I use invisible mode. I tried it maybe twice to see what it does.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Another night completely ruined by sobriety.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess said:


> never mind that. how about it? I've purchased some quality bacon....





leonardess said:


> seriously people. I can't think of anything more attractive than tutli wrapped in quality bacon.
> 
> I hate to admit it, but I love pork in all its forms. I'd eat it all day if it wouldn't make me as huge as the pentagon/ some structure that's really really huge.





kiirby said:


> Bahahahahahahahaa....
> 
> ...
> 
> *mind wanders*





thekloWN said:


> :idea ....... :eek ......... uke ........ :no





leonardess said:


> your loss.





silentcliche said:


> A bacon bob? My head asplodes at the idea.





ozkr said:


> Easy buddy, "Bacon Bob" is how they call me on the streets.





dontworrybehappy said:


>


I've been laughing at this for ages. Teeheeheeheeheehee


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I continue to be inspired by the fact that I am a much better person than many of the pro sports players, Hollywood actors, politicians, and pro musicians. I deserve success.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

You were my Jordan Catalano...:blush


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I was going to post some poetic description of the zen like state I feel right upon waking from a night full of dreams, but then I remembered that I'm a pretentious idiot. Oh well. *eats reese's puffs*


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Big 21st birthday night out: I'm taking myself to see No Strings Attached dubbed in French. I might even get crazy and sneak in some candy.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't understand why I try so hard to seem alive and content in front of my doctor despite being a depressed mess. I wish I could let her in so that I had a chance of getting somewhere. I guess I'm afraid if she saw the real me she'd just give up and tell me there's nothing more she can do for me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Tis rainy & gloomy


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I just realized that the only thing I really do in any given day is move my limbs around, and then suddenly I'm eating breakfast, in my car, at work, then back home. The world moves around me, but I stay the same.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> It would be nice if Drew turned off invisible mode for a couple months:b


:no No it wouldn't



LALoner said:


> Invisible mode is for cowards.


Hey! :wife



millenniumman75 said:


> Moderators still see you! Peek a Boo to YOU! :lol


:hide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why do the cars in front of you go half the speed limit and the cars behind you tailgate? :stu


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

My hard drive is clicking too much. I think it's going to die soon.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to stop skipping classes so I don't make school any harder than it already is.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

This 48-year-old man from LA messaged me saying he wants to cast me in his video. A bit creepy.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I need to stop skipping classes so I don't make school any harder than it already is.


It was one day. Don't stress <3

@ Purple Pen- That is hot dude.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate when a really old thread pops up and I read what I wrote. I sound so dumb.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Well this is weird... Cee Lo Green, Gwyneth Paltrow and The Muppets performing together at the Grammy awards.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I hate when a really old thread pops up and I read what I wrote. I sound so dumb.


Look at it as evidence of growth over time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My pinkie is numb and my foot is cramped, yet I have no desire to switch positions.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My pinkie is numb and my foot is cramped, yet I have no desire to switch positions.


Good posture is for the weak.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

papaSmurf said:


> Good posture is for the weak.


We're not gonna let society dictate how we should sit or stand. You gotta fight for your right to a crooked spine!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> Eh! I am pissed off ... I just wanna punch on someone or something !!!!!! :mum


I'd really love to punch something too, but the last time I did I had to buy a keyboard. Poor thing didn't even deserve it. :|


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sex with Laura, yum.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ozkr said:


> We're not gonna let society dictate how we should sit or stand. You gotta fight for your right to a crooked spine!


I shall hold my picket sign...with great discomfort!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn unwanted relatives, wish they'd stay the **** away. :mum


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

ozkr said:


> My hard drive is clicking too much. I think it's going to die soon.


That's what they all say, don't believe it.

I resisted the tempation to say "that's what she said".


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Good posture is for the weak.


:rofl


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

So tired of the struggle.... just wanna give up... and give in.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Kraft Dinner: Into my stomache with you!

I love finding shirts for seven dollars. I feel so materialistically sated. Thank you Clearance rack at Old Navyyyy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Kraft Dinner: Into my stomache with you!
> 
> I love finding shirts for seven dollars. I feel so materialistically sated. Thank you Clearance rack at Old Navyyyy.


Screw the clearance rack at Old Navy, get this instead : http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/sciencemath/dacb/ =D


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That makes me happy for you but not so impressed by the people that constructed the test 

I can't wait to see this movie. It looks great.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the only thing that got me to the end of that march was adrenaline. now, though, my right foot is killing me.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Thanks Perfectionist.... ^_^
> 
> I was able to creep out dontworrybehappy. Awesome


:um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> Thanks Perfectionist.... ^_^


:yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Custody Battle:duel


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

huh said:


> Screw the clearance rack at Old Navy, get this instead : http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/sciencemath/dacb/ =D


Too expensive! This one is only seven bucks: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/sciencemath/e50d/


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh my god, they've changed the pictures of the "American Voices" people in The Onion! How can they do that?--they've been the same forever! :eek

http://www.theonion.com/articles/clothing-prices-expected-to-rise-10,19216/


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

You can usually get a good half a sentence out of me before it degenerates into babbling.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Anyone would pay for this logo hat? ....I can add diffident font color and quotes  ..... Really thought no disrespect from anyone from that state , whats up with that show?? It should it self be a dis respect!


I call it Jizzy *****s.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I should be sleeping


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:bah:cry

Whoops! Wrong thread.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Going out with a few mates from the army to Jerusalem.

Oh and my crazy American friend swore he is gonna get me drunk senseless tonight. Yeah right...:roll


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Huh...so, did I have a lucid dream, or did I just dream about having a lucid dream? Either way, kinda fun, 8/10 would dream again.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

I have something in mind but it just looks too explicit to post. Even with censors. :blush


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

quiznos>>>>>>all

(as far as chain restaurants go.)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I finally know what they're called...bunions.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My favorite thing about having friends that are twins is yelling TWIN SANDWICH! when I first see them and making them hug me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Spring needs to come and stay for awhile.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I miss you.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

it is what it is...

...and it ain't what it ain't


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I look like such a loser in my earmuffs. I'm glad I don't care anymore though!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone wanna do my workout for me?


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

layitontheline said:


> I look like such a loser in my earmuffs. I'm glad I don't care anymore though!


not caring is half the battle  that is, not giving a damn what other's think about u.

when it's cold my ears feel it the most....wear those damn things and wear them with pride!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yesterday I was sitting on a couch in the lounge area at school trying to study and this couple wouldn't stop making out nearby. Very distracting. I've come to the realization that PDA annoys the **** out of me. Handholding, a little peck now and then, fine. But when I have to hear that slobbery smack of a sound each time your lips meet and his tongue is going down your throat, it's too much. Eff off.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :stu .. I don't even do my own work outs!


...don't be so lazy! :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I look like such a loser in my earmuffs. I'm glad I don't care anymore though!


Aww, betcha look cute with them on


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It's hilarious listening to my sister scream when she gets startled by watching supernatural <3 :teeth


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

layitontheline said:


> I look like such a loser in my earmuffs. I'm glad I don't care anymore though!


You workin those earmuffs. 

Coming from someone who carries a kitten umbrella around campus, learning to not care is priceless.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, all this cocaine in my system. I'm vibrating beavers and choking on condiments. Think I need some more. Smack me mother.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I don't understand when people say the working out helps anxiety - It just makes mine worse :rain


Working out helps my depression a lot, and that tends to be the first hurdle that a lot of us need to jump over on the way to kicking SAD's ***. :yes

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boreddddddddddddd.:|


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> I look like such a loser in my earmuffs. I'm glad I don't care anymore though!


Earmuffs lol.

My daily winter getup:

-dress pants tucked into dirty nike boots.
-arctic bubble parka that is long below my knees, looks like a giant garbage bag.
-scarf around my neck, inside the coat.
-hat on head. coat hood pulled on over hat.
-second scarf wrapped around my face and the hood, keeping hood in place.
-breathing into scarf, so glasses fog up (sometimes frosting over on those -20 days).
-canada mittens.

The only thing I'm missing is long johns, because I'm too lazy to go and find them.

in conclusion, it's cold and i don't give a ****. neither should you :lol


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

:yay I'M SO HAPPY!

My mother turns 50 today! I guess I'll be getting in trouble for not giving a flying ****, and anyone interested will think I'm being an ingrate *******. Nobody gives a **** about my side of the story, of course. I guess I can't even explain why I can't feign any ****ing positive emotions because nobody will give a **** about the fact that I haven't interacted with anyone in the past few weeks and I get no ****ing moral support from the people who are supposed to be close to me. Should I ****ing celebrate her ****ing coldness? The fact that she shows no ****ing empathy and thinks being alone and depressed is a choice? The fact that she keeps comparing me to other people who do better than me?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I don't understand when people say the working out helps anxiety - It just makes mine worse :rain


That is weird.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

The maximum image sizes at POF have been increased to 500x500. If the uploader would actually work, that would be quite good. :roll


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

She always makes things better.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

He doesn't know how great he is.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

ImWeird said:


> She always makes things better.





laura024 said:


> He doesn't know how great he is.


Does this creep anyone else out?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> Does this creep anyone else out?


I was talking about my cat...


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Everything falls away when we're together.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

thekloWN said:


> Does this creep anyone else out?


I was talking about my cat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

thekloWN said:


> Does this creep anyone else out?


Yeah it's starting to get extremely annoying now. Not sure if they are doing it to make everyone jealous of what they have? It's nothing that can't be kept in private at least anyway.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

ImWeird said:


> I was talking about my cat...





laura024 said:


> I was talking about my cat.


Exact same response at the exact same time!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ospi said:


> Yeah it's starting to get extremely annoying now. Not sure if they are doing it to make everyone jealous of what they have? It's nothing that can't be kept in private at least anyway.


We're right here, you know? No need to speak as if we're not present. We don't do it to try to make anyone jealous. We're just having fun. :/


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Exact same response and the exact same time!


Creepy!

There's nothing wrong with having a little fun. Just because this is a social anxiety forum doesn't mean everyone has to be all depressed. No need to get upset. It's not done to piss you off.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So wait are Laura and Imweird going out now? In actual real life or just in internet life? I miss all the gossip on this site.

Actual random thought: so full of delicious sushi. Oh, and I walked into the wrong door today and a youth crisis centre place and got harsh yelled at and nearly had a panic attack in the street after I ran away from said incorrect doorway. I couldn't focus for about 2 hours afterwards.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ozkr said:


> Exact same response at the exact same time!


They're one of those brother-sister couples.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

LALoner said:


> They're one of those brother-sister couples.


Was that a complement or a put down?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> He has already asked for the ban.... :cry


oh so he's breaking rules cus he's banned anyway.....I see.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Please don't turn the forum into a spam filled mess while you wait. Then again it kinda already is.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why didn't anyone tell me that the Jeopardy Teen Tournament started tonight!?
I like it because the questions are easier.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Why waste your time posting BS when you could...you know...just leave?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ImWeird said:


> Was that a complement or a put down?


Its a saying. It doesn't mean incest.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Its a saying. It doesn't mean incest.


I apologize for being a little defensive. Figured it was one of the two, sometimes I'm slow. People seem to be complaining about us on here. I suppose that's why I reacted like that.

Free hugs for everyone!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Girl scout cookies for dinner!!! When I finish this box, I swear I'm never eating them again.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> Girl scout cookies for dinner!!! When I finish this box, I swear I'm never eating them again.


What kind?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

anonymid said:


> What kind?


Thin mints :clap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The peanut butter ones are my favorite, but they're all good. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww i feel like peanut butter treats now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Arrested Development said:


> Have I mentioned that I make the best peanut butter cookies EVAR


on my way


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish we never evolved, I'd love to swing easily from tree to tree. Monkeys have it so good and they don't even know it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I wish we never evolved, I'd love to swing easily from tree to tree. Monkeys have it so good and they don't even know it.


There is nothing stopping you from doing the same :idea


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Should I, or shouldn't I eat that carrot cake, that is the question... :con


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I just had a piece of cheesecake...hungry for real food...:?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

the cheat said:


> I wish we never evolved, I'd love to swing easily from tree to tree. Monkeys have it so good and they don't even know it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> I wish we never evolved, I'd love to swing easily from tree to tree. Monkeys have it so good and they don't even know it.


Exactly, they don't even know it. So what's the point of having a carefree life if you don't even realize it? Then you can't appreciate it.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

that reminds me, rtotd; i could make money by drawing ****. pretty neat me reckons.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I just smashed a guitar... It wasn't as rewarding as I expected. Rock stars make it look so fun, but then again, they do it in front of a cheering audience and they don't use a heavy duty ice scraper.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ospi said:


> There is nothing stopping you from doing the same :idea


My weight + short arms + gravity = a broken The Cheat.



laura024 said:


> Exactly, they don't even know it. So what's the point of having a carefree life if you don't even realize it? Then you can't appreciate it.


Fair point, but everything you said just made me wanna be a monkey even more.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

*deletes massive text* lol...this site is really weird lately


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> *deletes massive text* lol...this site is really weird lately


When wasn't it weird? :stu :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't have the energy to do anything productive tonight.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Arrested Development said:


> Have I mentioned that I make the best peanut butter cookies EVAR


Might you be able to provide us with the recipe?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm cold.....


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> When wasn't it weird? :stu :b


oh yeh...true :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Arrested Development said:


> Have I mentioned that I make the best peanut butter cookies EVAR


I require proof, preferably in cookie form.

:b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Arrested Development said:


> *Edited to better reflect reality.


pfffff, it's a coverup so no one else can seduce strangers with their epic cookies!!!!! :mum


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Arrested Development said:


> *Edited to better reflect reality.


I have no problem with sufficiently advanced cookies.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Earmuffs lol.
> 
> My daily winter getup:
> 
> ...


hehe, you do us Canadians proud. ^_~ I wear boots, a scarf, mitts, my earmuffs, and my hood, but that's still not enough at times. I love seeing people like you all bundled up with only your eyes peeping out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The following cell phone conversation just occured with my mom:

Hey are you coming home?
Nah I think I'm going to go to Rona
..Why?
I dunno.
Do you need something at the hardware store?
No.
Then...then why would you go to the hardware store!?
I dunno. It's open?

My family is weird.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can I ask the mods if Kathy903's ban was user requested or mod enforced?
------------
I shouldn't have eaten that chocolate bar, argh sickly.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This movie looks crazy: http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/uncleboonmeewhocanrecallhislives/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am drinking a frosty with a straw. I am so ballin.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :doh I am a an idiot!


You is a an dum is lol?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why is it when I'm walking down the street and I can see a cross street several blocks down the road there's no one there. But as soon as I get there it's suddenly packed full of cars and people etc. It's like playing GTA and you go to a new area and suddenly cars and people appear out of no where.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Can I post now? :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yayI can has post!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I are smart


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> This is a bunch of ****ing bull**** ! I try to ****ing help just to get a slap in the ****ing face comment! I just about ****ing give up on this ****ing piece of **** ! And if he wants to say something , he can take it and inject it in that place the sun does NOT shine. :mum:mum:mum


Incompetent upper management?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was actually weird running six miles in shorts! I have been so used to being bundled up this winter.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

SOMETIMES IT FEELS GOOD TO TYPE IN CAPS FOR NO REASON AT ALL KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN


God I love boots. As well as completely unrelated trains of thought, apparently.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just flipped my keyboard upside down a ton of crumbs came out


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Take a camera wherever you go. D:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Can I ask the mods if Kathy903's ban was user requested or mod enforced?
> ------------


Yes you may. You may not get an answer but you may ask.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Yes you may. You may not get an answer but you may ask.


lol fair enough. Doesn't say user requested so I guess it was a misdemeanor!


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

The horse that is always on my neighbour's drive at the weekend confuses me so much. Sure it should be in a field.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Glad I'm getting out more.. :]


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Just flipped my keyboard upside down a ton of crumbs came out


Yuck...I am scared to do that.

Some members of this forum have quite the sense of humor. It can sometimes just make my day reading your posts .


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

melissa75 said:


> Some members of this forum have quite the sense of humor. It can sometimes just make my day reading your posts .


I'm quoting Melissa75.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm quoting Melissa75.


I'm quoting Mercurochrome quoting Melissa75.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't believe how lucky I am. It seems unreal.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Perfect day for a walk.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I suddenly don't want to go but I know I'll regret it if I bail. I selfishly wish it was cancelled.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I wish they would just shut the **** up. It is as obnoxious online as it is in meatspace. 
Your bull**** has awarded you a nice spot in my ignore list.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :doh I am a an idiot!


:haha


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.redensarten-index.de/suche.php?suchbegriff=~~Der%20Ton%20macht%20die%20Musik&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou

:lurk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 character*s*.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Love me or die slowly.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm stupid.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I wish I could sing like Drake! ='(


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Perfect day for a walk.


nice night for a walk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I wish I could sing like Drake! ='(


Drake <3

(Sorry David)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Man, 40 times and nothing good. How rare is this thing?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> dfd; 'jirueofwadivop fd


Damn need, you read my mind. I was just thinking about that.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

French dancehall: Now twice as unintelligible as regular dancehall!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I wish I was taller.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Boundaries are a good thing, boundaries are a good thing, boundaries are a good thing.... etc.. etc... etc...

I've never been good at boundaries but I've realized that is mostly because I don't enforce them for myself... therefore I don't recognize them as essential for others either.

Sometimes the most kind/more respectful thing you can do is to NOT be there... I guess... right? I mean I can see it clearer when I wish other's would respect mine... and wish I could enforce them better and just say no.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I mean it's right there with self-control..... I've never had much practice at that either but they are both healthy and necessary things in life...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

self-absorption...my last therapist mentioned it so much it made me feel bad about it....Im so wrong for having SA because Im so self-absorbed...Dont I see? The world is bigger than me! :cry this damn **** will never end...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

LostIdentity said:


> self-absorption...my last therapist mentioned it so much it made me feel bad about it....Im so wrong for having SA because Im so self-absorbed...Dont I see? The world is bigger than me! :cry this damn **** will never end...


You're not self-absorbed because you're narcissistic or anything. It's because you have anxiety. When we're anxious, we ruminate and think about ourselves. There's a difference between that and true conceitedness, and your situation doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Today seems to be a weird day. 4:30pm and I feel like everything that could be done has been done, and the internet is doing a pretty ****ty job of keeping me engaged and in a good mood. It doesn't help that the forum has been sucking particularly bad lately. Is it me or has the discussions are a little bit more meta than usual?

It's the end of the day as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

FFFFFFF WHAT!? How\why the hell was my ip banned? I've never even posted on there. I don't even have an account, for frigs sake.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

shadowmask said:


> FFFFFFF WHAT!? How\why the hell was my ip banned? I've never even posted on there. I don't even have an account, for frigs sake.


Precogs?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I wish I could sing like Drake! ='(


You can, it's called autotune.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

njodis said:


> You can, it's called autotune.


And the obscure art of having the capacity for human speech and a lot of producers and professional audio technicians backing you up.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Aretha never needed no autotune.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I wish I was taller.


:ditto

I'm bored :/


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I really enjoy teal nail polish. That is all.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh **** it all. I need a "date".


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I really enjoy teal nail polish. That is all.


Are you painting your nails teal again?! 

People shouldn't phone me. It bothers me quite a bit...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Are you painting your nails teal again?!
> 
> People shouldn't phone me. It bothers me quite a bit...


No. I just like the color.

*calls you* "Hey wanna hang? What do you mean you have to go? I won't let you off the phone that easy."


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> No. I just like the color.
> 
> *calls you* "Hey wanna hang? What do you mean you have to go? I won't let you off the phone that easy."


Mannnnn x)

So, they aren't being painted at all?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never bothered adding anyone to my ignore list on this forum, but I'm seriously starting to consider it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

huh said:


> I've never bothered adding anyone to my ignore list on this forum, but I'm seriously starting to consider it.


I hear you . . .


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm feeling grouchy. I'm almost as grouchy as a certain muppet who lives in a trash can and whose name is pretty ****ing awesome.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You can't hide from me, LostIdentity :twisted

:b


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for the support, website.:|


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

laura024 said:


> No. I just like the color.
> 
> *calls you* "Hey wanna hang? What do you mean you have to go? I won't let you off the phone that easy."





ImWeird said:


> Mannnnn x)
> 
> So, they aren't being painted at all?


private messaging

for the love of God please look into it


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

au Lait said:


> private messaging
> 
> for the love of God please look into it


Amen.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Precogs?


Trolling a pre-crime now? Oh, what a world. :no


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:lol they cant stop...im more incompetent when drunk than i am sober lollllllllll i learned something today.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ozkr said:


> Thank you for the support, website.:|


hahaha


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

au Lait said:


> private messaging
> 
> for the love of God please look into it


LOL, well put.:b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I'm feeling grouchy. I'm almost as grouchy as a certain muppet who lives in a trash can and whose name is pretty ****ing awesome.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


>


Hells yeah!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> :lol


It seems like the site likes you more than me.:b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm baking brownies anybody want some?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

As long as you use some special ingredients...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

huh said:


> As long as you use some special ingredients...


Don't worry the mix came with chocolate chips in it already.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

LALoner said:


> Don't worry the mix came with chocolate chips in it already.


Wrong ingredient :blank

I'm talking about the pink sprinkles.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> Wrong ingredient :blank
> 
> I'm talking about the pink sprinkles.


:teeth


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> It seems like the site likes you more than me.:b


Needs a mod!! run!!! :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> No I just love print screens!


Sure sure a likely story :wink :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

That need girl is creepy :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Hotpockets are so unappetizing. My goal for this three day weekend is to find something, anything, that's better.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Did anyone say _hot pockets_?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

An old man in a leather jacket hugged me on the skytrain tonight. It was strange.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


WTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!

Now that is some creepy stuff! Its stuck in my head now.. D:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

LALoner said:


> I'm baking brownies anybody want some?


hell yes, that is exactly the kind of date I needed. don't bogart em man.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> An old man in a leather jacket hugged me on the skytrain tonight. It was strange.


he was supposed to pass on a message, "the crow flies at midnight". he and I will have to have a little talk.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

leonardess said:


> hell yes, that is exactly the kind of date I needed. don't bogart em man.


Plenty left.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yesterdays pizza for breakfast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think my cell phone bill is behind. I paid last month late and it is still missing on the invoice. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Respect the rating!


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I could be 100% myself (no matter how weird or crazy it is). Life is too short for hiding or caring about what some stranger thinks. The weird thing is that if I was to be fully myself people would probably like me better but hiding just makes me look weird. So what the **** am I doing??????


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine all day long! Yes!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am the most boring dresser on the planet. All I have is solid saturated colours. Stripes and patterns freak me out. 

But I like my boring outfits all the same.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Forum, not yet.....chat is more likely.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have yet to really accomplish anything today. Hmm..what to do.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED Me Seymour!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

uh oh, sweet overdose...need something salty.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

movie watched: The King's Spleen. rated R because spleens smoke drink and swear. spleens are all about the sex drugs and rock and roll, they're organs on the edge. they're not for wimps.

so, heartfelt tale about a man hired to play a man with a damaged spleen. I hear Colin Firth practiced his spleen damagidity 24 hours a day, never breaking character, but it was easy as he knew that with pretending to be a person with such a cross to bear, the oscar was in the spleen shaped bag. 

thanks a lot. that's 2 hours lost forever when I could 've been on here.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:sus wtf is this meant to to be a turn on??


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Is Elmo the best or the worst level?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Is Elmo the best or the worst level?


Worst!










*ELMO* - VERY high- SAS under hacker attack alert
*
ERNIE *- HIGH trolling alert

*BERT* - Enough trolls you can't count them on your hands.

*COOKIE MONSTER-* Moderation of troll.

*OSCAR* - Nope all good here go smoke a fatty.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Eww, this is way too sweet for a hot drink. I should gotten it iced.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

A human of the female variety I met online has given me her number and said I can message her (text?) if I ever want to "hang out." She was also the one who initiated contact. This seems almost too good to be true, haha.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Wooooah. A female taking initiative? It must be a trap.

It's freaking June weather over here. I need to put on some shorts.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Who wants to be my 3,000th view?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Who wants to be my 3,000th view?


I think that was me just now!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I sort of hate the phone I bought a couple days ago, I could return it but there aren't many others to choose from :| That's what I get for being with a budget provider


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I should really start sharing my poetry with people, and join a choir or something...I need to find more ways to self-express.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Purple Pen said:


> A human of the female variety I met online has given me her number and said I can message her (text?) if I ever want to "hang out." She was also the one who initiated contact. This seems almost too good to be true, haha.


my god, you must be an alpha jerk.

joking, kidding, har har.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

leonardess said:


> my god, you must be an alpha jerk.
> 
> joking, kidding, har har.


You just posted but your not listed as being online. She's a witch, burn her!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I'll get you my pretty, and your little dog too!


----------



## St Deutsch (Jan 8, 2011)

Purple Pen said:


> A human of the female variety I met online has given me her number and said I can message her (text?) if I ever want to "hang out." She was also the one who initiated contact. This seems almost too good to be true, haha.


I smell a fatty.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where is Grover in all this?



need2bnormal said:


> Worst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

And what about Snuffalufagus??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Snuffalupagus? what's a Snuffalupagus?? what are you looking at? there's no one there!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh dear and tsk tsk. I think that's cookie monster. grover has a big nose. which he is very proud of. you know what they say about muppets with big noses.

now _that's_ creepy.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

the cheat said:


> And what about Snuffalufagus??


I have a snuffalufagus story in case anyone wants to hear it.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> WTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!
> 
> Now that is some creepy stuff! Its stuck in my head now.. D:


:teeth sorry :b

I don't want to study anymore :no :|


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm taking a time-out from troll talk to impress you all with my old lady embriodering skills. Finished another cross stitch! It's a face - get it?










Now back to Sesame Street!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

@ Perfectionist. Wow, that is really beautiful work.  Nicely framed too.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have one more trip to the Chinese buffet and the one after is FREE!

I was informed that even when the 10th trip is before February 28th, the free one can be used after that date! :yay

Not to mean or anything, but eating at the Chinese buffet for four Saturdays in a row to get those last times....I think I'll get pizza the first weekend in March :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist - that is neat artwork :boogie :boogie :boogie
Congratulations on completing it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I hate myself so much. :yay


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Strangely these days I've been falling asleep really early on Saturday nights. Last week I went out like a light at 9pm on the couch. 10 minutes ago I was asleep until I got a call from my boss. Every other night I don't even get to bed until 4 am.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


>


woah!...that must have taken a long time to do...its beautiful


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, very cool Perfectionist


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love having someone awesome to cheer me up after a day at work.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Perfectionist has skillzzzz.



Steve123 said:


> Strangely these days I've been falling asleep really early on Saturday nights. Last week I went out like a light at 9pm on the couch. 10 minutes ago I was asleep until I got a call from my boss. Every other night I don't even get to bed until 4 am.


Funny how that works, eh? Then when you know you have to get up early the next day, you can't sleep a wink. So frustrating.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Having relations would be real swell, I'd bet ya.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> We would love to here about are good friend who is in rehab right now for snuffing up cocaine snuffalufagus!


I'm going to assume this means yes. Anyway when I was a kid my mom was friends with someone who worked for Sesame Street and so she used to bring us to watch them tape the show in person. My mom thought this was some super awesome treat even though we kids all hated the stupid show. So anyway there was no place for an audience just a small space behind the cameras and piles of junk, hardly any room at all. But the part I hated was that when they were finished with the Snuffalugus they would pull it up on ropes to the ceiling to get it out of the way. Oh my lord how scared I was of the Snuffalulogus falling and crushing me. I knew it wasn't a real elephant but for some reason I figured it must weigh as much as an elephant and would kill me in an instant.

Thing is, about half the space to stand and watch the show in was right underneath the Snuff. And you had to walk under him because he was close to the door. So I would run in to get through before he fell on me and then stake out a spot on the other side of the room that was safe from a falling elephant. And the whole time I was supposed to be having a great time I watching the Snuff from the corner of my eye waiting for it to fall and kill anyone it landed on. Just awful memories.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I love having someone awesome to cheer me up after a day at work.


You know, I bet this person loves cheering you up.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

The days are getting longer. I'm more depressed by that than them getting shorter.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My collar bone itches. More interestingly, a customer at work had the same teal nail polish as me.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> My collar bone itches. More interestingly, a customer at work had the same teal nail polish as me.


*Itches your collar bone* She be trying to steal your look. Watch it!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze


: )


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Saturday night, **** yeah!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish I could lock myself up at a mental hospital because I don't want to be here anymore.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Why do I hangout out with people I despise.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been listening to Symphony of Science for DAYS ON END. <3


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hoarders finding dead cats in their houses seem to be becoming quite common :afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

All my life I've been good and now I'm thinking what the hell?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze


thanks!:high5


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze , whats going on ? Are you ok.?


Yeah it's from a song.  Gots it on repeat.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

need2bnormal said:


> ^^^Very nice you made that !!?? Me really likes!! It is very cool! It is VERY creative. Do you sell any of you're work , I think you could make a lot of money doing that!


Thank you! And thanks to inna sense and Ten Years too. It took me maybe three months? I could never sell them, the amount of hours that goes into that type of work is ridiculous. I'd have to charge thousands of dollars to break even with the labour and framing. I usually give them away to family, though most of the time I don't think they get how looonnnng it takes me. My grandma, who taught me how to do this, gets my really big ones that take me 2 years or so to make each. But she knows when she dies I GET THEM BACK.



D11 said:


> @ Perfectionist. Wow, that is really beautiful work.  Nicely framed too.


Thank you for noticing the framing! I go to this wonderful custom framer who is absolutely fabulous but costs ten zillion dollars and I'm broke now because of it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm taking a time-out from troll talk to impress you all with my old lady embriodering skills. Finished another cross stitch! It's a face - get it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cross-stitch is rather lovely, and I cannot begin to fathom how long it must have taken to complete, but I must admit that I'm most impressed by the shaggy yellow carpet in the background. That thing looks super comfy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^You haven't noticed it in my other pictures? God, it's epic. It covers our entire living room, and it's at least 30 years old. And it's not yellow - it's bright orange. In case it isn't clear from the photo, it is utterly hideous. And it's not alone: my bedroom has brown shag, my mom's bedroom has purple shag, and the basement has red and green. 

We went to a carpet store a couple years ago and the salesman informed us shag was back in again. My mom nearly punched him in the face.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what are friends?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :yay My 2,000 th post :yay


 Congrats to you:yay! I am jealous lol:b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

HardRock said:


> what are friends?


"A friend is someone who understands you and still likes you anyway".


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LALoner said:


> "A friend is someone who understands you and still likes you anyway".


That sounds awesome! Where can I buy one of those "friends" you speak of?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Life's no fun without a good scare


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

saso said:


> Life's no fun without a good scare


And now that is stuck in my head.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ozkr said:


> That sounds awesome! Where can I buy one of those "friends" you speak of?


Petco.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yawn....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

oops


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> oops


wrong thread, or did you change your mind about this thread's legendary status? You best recognize this is still a legendary thread, son!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide :cry


wassapening?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> It covers our entire living room, and it's at least 30 years old. And it's not yellow - it's bright orange. In case it isn't clear from the photo, it is utterly hideous. And it's not alone: my bedroom has brown shag, my mom's bedroom has purple shag, and the basement has red and green.


Every sentence in this paragraph is amazing. I miss having a shag carpet something fierce.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

ozkr said:


> wrong thread, or did you change your mind about this thread's legendary status? You best recognize this is still a legendary thread, son!


lol No I had to edit picture. Bad words. :um


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> lol No I had to edit picture. Bad words. :um


haha, ok


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

it's 3am and I really should be sleeping.

but i'm not.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...there is a Home Improvement porn parody. 

I... I don't know if I can resist the morbid curiosity.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm in love


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

LALoner said:


> "A friend is someone who understands you and still likes you anyway".


Ah. No wonder


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

njodis said:


> ...there is a Home Improvement porn parody.
> 
> I... I don't know if I can resist the morbid curiosity.


:lol DO EET


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

HardRock said:


> what are friends?


idk, i think they stand near you and say stuff...then they follow you but they dont beat you up...sometimes you buy beers and talk rubbish with them for no reason.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

My dog is really emotional like a baby...my brothers left and he cried for a good 10 minutes, he wore himself out and now he's fallen asleep. :lol

Damn adorable/crazy dog...poor guy lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm...looks like I've lost a little over ten pounds the past three-four weeks. Kinda sucks though, I just haven't felt like eating and so haven't, as opposed to dieting it the healthy way. My waistline has definitely shrunk, but I wonder how much muscle has gone along with it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey! where my thread picture go??


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep I were


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Too many people just drift away:um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Everything will be OK... cycles suck... but life is ebb and flow, up and down, chaos and peace... hugs are better than drugs and get us further long-term. When you are down... just remember... before you were down you were up and up is where you will return.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Group projects...I hate them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Their duplicity should NEVER be on your conscience; that's on them. When they are around you, show them kindness anyway. They may see you as a decent person that way.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :stu Sometimes no matter how hard you try - a person is still going to seem to hate you , for no reason other then "you're to different" ... Or when there other friends are out of town - they think you can be there friend for THAT nite but once they come back in town act as if they weren't .


Screw those people.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

If a turtle loses its shell...is it naked or homeless? :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> If a turtle loses its shell...is it naked or homeless? :stu


Both. Too easy. :teeth


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> If a turtle loses its shell...is it naked or homeless? :stu


It has died ! Turtles can NOT live without a shell!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> It has died ! Turtles can NOT live without a shell!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


>


:rofl


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Isn't he a rookie???? Holy crap!!!

I must watch when I get home.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

1,000th post :yay:clap


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> 1,000th post :yay:clap


:high5


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Vip3r said:


> 1,000th post :yay:clap











I never thought I would use this image twice!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I never knew that "Yankee Doodle" was our state song.








There's actually a statute about it telling us how it should be sung.








I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> I never knew that "Yankee Doodle" was our state song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just imagined an operatic rendition of Yankee Doodle


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^I typed that out in caps but when I hit submit it decapitalized the letters.

Can't even yell right...:rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide I own 2 turtles .


hehe...awesome!!! I've always wanted a turtle, so I could name him Franklin. 







and plus turtles are just awesome in general.



Eliza said:


> I just imagined an operatic rendition of Yankee Doodle


:rofl that would be interesting to hear.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? MY POST IS ALL CAPΙTALS! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!
or is it?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Work was really long today.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

ozkr said:


> what are you talking about? My post is all capΙtals! Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!
> or is it?


aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrragaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm defective. :sigh


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

this post has been intentionally left blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can totally see why my town would choose early Sunday morning as the best time to drain the sewers or whatever that loud truck was doing outside my window for a few hours...:mum
Gonna be an early night for this loser.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just spent 10 minutes staring at the ceiling.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide I own 2 turtles .


what are their names? :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^I typed that out in caps but when I hit submit it decapitalized the letters.
> 
> Can't even yell right...:rain


Yeah it seems to do that. One time I tried writing a post solely consisting of the word "LMAO" and I got lowercase'd. :no


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Lil foot and big foot :lol ... I was young when I named them


So you named them like a week ago?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

eliza said:


> yeah it seems to do that. One time i tried writing a post solely consisting of the word "lmao" and i got lowercase'd. :no


*LMAO!* ha!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You could give them new names. How about Frank and Joe?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> I am 2 more spots away until I reach SAS inbox limit- :con , im just really lazy and don't wanna clear it out! I wonder if a mod can still pm if it is full or if they get the message saying the user's inbox is full! :con


Well, you now know what to delete first


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

You could select all of your messages and download them all in a single text file. Then you can start deleting some stuff.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

It isn't hard, actually. Just go to your inbox. At the bottom there is a "selected messages" menu. The default option says "move to folder" but there are other options like "download as a text file." It downloads everything you've selected in one single file, so you don't have to save them one by one.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Actually, I just noticed an even better option. At the very bottom of your inbox page, there is something that says "*Download all Private Messages as*:" and that option includes every private message from your "sent" and "received" folders or from any other folder you might have.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Can someone explain the this weekend/next weekend thing? I always get confused.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Can someone explain the this weekend/next weekend thing? I always get confused.


Well, if it's not the weekend then "this weekend" is the upcoming weekend and if it IS a weekend, then "this weekend" means the current weekend you are living.

Next weekend refers to the weekend after "this weekend", so if it's a monday, it will not be the upcoming weekend but the one following that, and if it is a Saturday, then it will not be the weekend you are currently in but the upcoming weekend after that.

weekend weekend weekend (gotta fill my quota).


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Well, if it's not the weekend then "this weekend" is the upcoming weekend and if it IS a weekend, then "this weekend" means the current weekend you are living.
> 
> Next weekend refers to the weekend after "this weekend", so if it's a monday, it will not be the upcoming weekend but the one following that, and if it is a Saturday, then it will not be the weekend you are currently in but the upcoming weekend after that.
> 
> weekend weekend weekend (gotta fill my quota).


That's what I thought. Maybe my one friend is just dumb.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear whoever broke into my car today to steal my GPS while I was at work,

**** YOU.

I hope it navigates you straight to hell.


----------



## BildungsRoman (Oct 2, 2008)

life sucks and then you die.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Justin Bieber is officially dead.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Justin Bieber is officially dead.


And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Can someone explain the this weekend/next weekend thing? I always get confused.


"I will be cleaning out my toe jam, not *this* weekend, since it takes about 15 hours, but this *coming* weekend."

that should be pretty clear.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

leonardess said:


> "I will be cleaning out my toe jam, not *this* weekend, since it takes about 15 hours, but this *coming* weekend."
> 
> that should be pretty clear.


Gross. The teenagers no longer think your a milf.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Dear whoever broke into my car today to steal my GPS while I was at work,
> 
> **** YOU.
> 
> I hope it navigates you straight to hell.


Sorry au lait.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I have to say I'm pretty disappointed by the pictures I took last year. Two ****ing international road trips and the best I could come up with was a bunch of ****ty pictures of roads and trees. I'm not in a single ****ing picture! 
Sure, I was depressed, anxious, and stressed most of the time, and I hated the fact that I went all by myself and had absolutely no contact with anyone I knew for seven days straight (1 way multiplied by 4), but still, I can't believe I have pictures to proudly show to other people.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Justin Bieber is officially dead.


There is so much I could nitpick about this video.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I just had what was easily the nerdiest conversation of my entire life. Exhilarating!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just watched My Fair Lady and everytime I see this scene I have a fashion orgasm. Those hats are so _flipping _dope. I need to dress up like this once in my life. There must be some occasion. JUST LOOK AT THE HATS. I either want the beehive one or the one that kindof looks like a canoe. And Audrey's head to toe lace dress of course. Gyaaaaagh I am drooling.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I just watched My Fair Lady and everytime I see this scene I have a fashion orgasm. Those hats are so _flipping _dope. I need to dress up like this once in my life. There must be some occasion. JUST LOOK AT THE HATS. I either want the beehive one or the one that kindof looks like a canoe. And Audrey's head to toe lace dress of course. Gyaaaaagh I am drooling.


Yeah, these hats are verifiably sweet. I'm partial to the enormous tricorn meself. It's a shame the colors are all so drab, though.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze sorry that happened .....





LALoner said:


> Sorry au lait.


thanks guys :squeeze



need2bnormal said:


> :hide you did make it sound really funny.


:b haha yeah i can't help it. even when i'm really mad about something it helps me to see the humor in the situation.

in this case the idea of a person physically navigating themselves to the depths of hell will help me sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

What happened to the pie girl? Did she stop coming here already?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I want a bunneh...








They're adorable!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> pie girl?


She knew how to make pies. Right away the guys liked her.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stilla said:


> I want a bunneh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Illegal to own them here


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

LALoner said:


> She knew how to make pies. Right away the guys liked her.


I know how to make pies! Maybe the guys will like me too.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> I know how to make pies! Maybe the guys will like me too.


Knock yourself out.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Illegal to own them here


 How come?? They're so innocent looking.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stilla said:


> How come?? They're so innocent looking.


lol they are seen as a pest I guess.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Lexi Belle + Sarah Blake =


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> lol they are seen as a pest I guess.


Non-native - could be an invasive species.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Spring might be on the way, but winter is still boss.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I bought a shirt without trying it on and it fits! Yay!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

that was a good bowl of cereal.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sometimes you just have to get everything off your chest... including the potato chip crumbs ... j/k.... beautiful day... time to get outside and try to enjoy it... it's 70F here, pollen hasn't started yet, and it's sunny even though my space is in the shade - which I like. 

I feel like I've been able to finally take a deep breath of fresh air and feel like things might be alright.

It's gonna be a good day I think.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

It's nice waking up to my dad almost done shoveling snow. :nw
:yay I don't have to do it. :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^ :high5
Its rainy, ugly outside, and Im feeling like listening to some depressing music time to be a hermit all day :hide :rain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I really feel better when I push myself past procrastination and get busy. So why the hell don't I do it more often?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Was it mean forcing my mother to shovel and to use that whip?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Having to scrape pounds of ice off to get your windshield wipers unstuck is not cool. Grr.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

I look good in a green t-shirt. It shouldn't have took me 22 years to figure this out. Who knows what other uncommon shirt colours I can rock.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> One of my baby teeth are loose.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> :yay .


You guys use :yay a lot. Reminds me of someone.


----------



## BildungsRoman (Oct 2, 2008)

day by day in every way I am getting worse and worse.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yay


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:yay for Anonymid!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> you own the :roll ! :yay
> and i learned :yay from anonymid.


You, alright? I learned it by watching you!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Colorful highlighters make this reading better.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Day off.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> he could make it his avatar! :yay or.. not. :huh


Maybe. Or my sig. Or my status. Or my location. Or all of 'em! :yay

I really didn't start using it a lot until you came along, though!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have a random thought to share. :/


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> I don't have a random thought to share. :/


That _is _a random thought.

:eyes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't stop staring at Eliza's avatar. :eyes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> I can't stop staring at Eliza's avatar. :eyes


Yep,that hip motion is distracting


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^now we know the tinypic source.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Eliza said:


>


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


>


Yup. That is actually quite scary


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> So apperantly I have a roomer around my old HS started....
> 
> JUST because I switched to the online program - I am known as the "knocked up and leave school girl"... :wtf , I have never even dated a guy and to think im not knocked up just because I switched to the online classes!!!.... DAMMIT FACEBOOK WALLS CAUSE SA!!!


 Aww that sucks needs :squeeze


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I want a new guitar.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

​I guess I might have to use this in the "Post your mood as a smiley" thread


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Eliza said:


>


:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana

I think the rape banana is scarier.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Eliza said:


> That _is _a random thought.
> 
> :eyes


I'll take it!

Also, I'd like to grow a Truffula tree someday. Truffula trees look fun.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I just spent two and a half hours shoveling snow. This is how my car looked after it snowed constantly for almost two days. My car and the driveway were completely snow-free two days ago when I spent like an hour shoveling a considerably smaller amount of snow. I thought it was a good idea to post pictures but everything looked so white and there weren't many things I could use as reference to show how bad it snowed. Oh, and this is completely normal here, by the way.:fall


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Aww it snowed a ton here too, but thankfully I wasn't the one who got stuck shoveling it :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's been snowing all day. Yuck. Pretty soon my car is going to look like ozkr's.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^Aww it snowed a ton here too, but thankfully I wasn't the one who got stuck shoveling it :b


I actually enjoy doing it for the exercise. I like the kind of activities where you can stop for a second and see how far you've gotten since you started and feel like you've actually accomplished something. Now, if you had me doing that but without it being freaking cold outside, it would be awesome.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I actually enjoy doing it for the exercise. I like the kind of activities where you can stop for a second and see how far you've gotten since you started and feel like you've actually accomplished something. Now, if you had me doing that but without it being freaking cold outside, it would be awesome.


That can be arranged :wink


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> That can be arranged :wink


Lol... Wtf.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

That 4 day weekend went by too fast.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I just spent two and a half hours shoveling snow. This is how my car looked after it snowed constantly for almost two days. My car and the driveway were completely snow-free two days ago when I spent like an hour shoveling a considerably smaller amount of snow. I thought it was a good idea to post pictures but everything looked so white and there weren't many things I could use as reference to show how bad it snowed. Oh, and this is completely normal here, by the way.:fall


 :haha


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pepsi pales in comparison to Mountain Dew.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> :haha


 I suppose you'll be pleased to know it just started snowing again. :|


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I suppose you'll be pleased to know it just started snowing again. :|












I bought you a new shovel.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

This is all a dream right?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> I bought you a new shovel.


Thanks, but...


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I bit my own tongue. How sloppy can one get? :\
..
Also as mentioned above, mountain dew is the best soft drink. Anyone who disagrees will get plentiful and deserved beatings.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> This is all a dream right?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

CANADA DRY IS THE AWESOMEREST SOFT DRINK EVAR! There, Ah sed et! Have somethign to say about that? BRING IT ON!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

alte said:


> I bit my own tongue. How sloppy can one get? :\
> ..
> Also as mentioned above, mountain dew is the best soft drink. Anyone who disagrees will get plentiful and deserved beatings.





ozkr said:


> CANADA DRY IS THE AWESOMEREST SOFT DRINK EVAR! There, Ah sed et! Have somethign to say about that? BRING IT ON!


You are both wrong coke is better


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

alte said:


> also as mentioned above, mountain dew is the best soft drink. Anyone who disagrees will get plentiful and deserved beatings.


qft!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> That can be arranged :wink


Yeah I built those snow men last time I went to beach .Who said it doesn't snow in florida


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Cherry Coke?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> Cherry Coke?


:no


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

thekloWN said:


> Cherry Coke?


The favorite drink for people without taste buds.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Mountain Dew > Orange Crush > Cream Soda > Coke > Everything else.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Mountain Dew > Orange Crush > Cream Soda > Coke > Everything else.


lies! :cry


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

all other flavours are inferior


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> lies! :cry


Those sodas are there to cover the "I have awful taste in beverages" demographic.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^haha exactly 



Eliza said:


> *COKE:*all other flavours are inferior


*fixed* :b


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> *fixed* :b





> COKE *and* all other flavours are inferior to *ginger ale*


*fixed to reflect reality*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh man, look what I started. :0


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> *fixed to reflect reality*


Who's reality? :b



laura024 said:


> Oh man, look what I started. :0


Haha, you know the funny thing is I don't even drink soda anymore :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't ever mix dr.pepper and rum. I learned the hard way xD


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :no





ozkr said:


> The favorite drink for people without taste buds.


Wow. Two people now on my ignore list... :b


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Has anyone noticed how weird thekloWN is? Man, that dude likes the weirdest sodas and stuff like that. Good thing he's not going to read this!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm resting easy thinking of all that snow falling on your car right now, lol.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> Wow. Two people now on my ignore list... :b


Hey! :wife



ozkr said:


> Has anyone noticed how weird thekloWN is? Man, that dude likes the weirdest sodas and stuff like that. Good thing he's not going to read this!


:rofl


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> I want a new guitar.


Me too!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Took you long enough to realize you were never going to catch me. Try to gank stupid players, not smart ones. You'll have more kill mail that way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have no idea what I'm going to do at the mall for two hours tomorrow - without spending my savings, that is. Sitting in the food court and people-watching is okay for a while, but it's also anxiety inducing. All I need to be there for are a few $5 shirts.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Thin Mints are overrated.

That's right Girl Scouts of America. I went there._ Better watch yo backs._


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Read a seriously depressing and scary article about how us humans have basically ****ed ourselves over and it's just a matter of time until we get wiped out. I'm really curious as to what will finally do it. Ah well, just made me realize that I must live in the present. Let's all get high and make sweet sweet love while listening to Zeppelin.


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

How the hell did Kanye West get invited to the "Royal Wedding"?...lol
I can see him now..."Ay yo Princess Kate, you may be fly in your wedding gown and all, but Princess Di had the best wedding gown EVER!"...lmao


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

layitontheline said:


> Read a seriously depressing and scary article about how us humans have basically ****ed ourselves over and it's just a matter of time until we get wiped out. I'm really curious as to what will finally do it. Ah well, just made me realize that I must live in the present. Let's all get high and make sweet sweet love while listening to Zeppelin.


We've managed to really **** the world over; that's for sure. It's only a matter of time. So many people don't care about protecting the environment and controlling population size. They won't care until the issues become too serious to ignore. You never know a good thing until it's gone, eh? There's only one earth and nearly 7 billion of us.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Thin Mints are overrated.
> 
> That's right Girl Scouts of America. I went there._ Better watch yo backs._


You can give me all your Thin Mints, I'll give Laura all my Mountain Dew and then Laura can send you something you like. Then everyone is happy.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ashkat said:


> How the hell did Kanye West get invited to the "Royal Wedding"?...lol
> I can see him now..."Ay yo Princess Kate, you may be fly in your wedding gown and all, but Princess Di had the best wedding gown EVER!"...lmao


They're probably just inviting all the most famous people they can possibly think of :roll Ugh I hate hollywood/famous people it's one huge circle jerk.

ANyway

I want to get my ear and/or nose pierced....so it was probably a bad idea to watch piercing videos on youtube. :afr


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ashkat said:


> How the hell did Kanye West get invited to the "Royal Wedding"?...lol
> I can see him now..."Ay yo Princess Kate, you may be fly in your wedding gown and all, but Princess Di had the best wedding gown EVER!"...lmao


lol

don't worry, he's really happy for her and he's gonna let her finish


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> Mountain Dew > Orange Crush > Cream Soda > Coke > Everything else.


I disagree...  PEPSI THROWBACK > everything else


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> You can give me all your Thin Mints, I'll give Laura all my Mountain Dew and then Laura can send you something you like. Then everyone is happy.


sounds like a fair trade to me. i approve. :hs

expect your thin mints in 8-10 business days.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> I disagree...  PEPSI THROWBACK > everything else


I find the ~Made With Real Sugar~ hilarious


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pepsi Throwback tastes better. I'm glad it stuck around. Screw high fructose corn syrup.

What do you want, au Lait?


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Barq's rootbeer is the sh*t


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I like yer sig. ^


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> I like yer sig. ^


Thank yee :] Sadly true isn't it.. that Kerouac was a very perceptive man.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

njodis said:


> lol... seriously, who changed my "fffffffuuuuuuu" status? Are you kidding me?


Someone who doesn't like "aspiring analrapists" and doesn't have a good sense of humor.

NO, I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT!!! IT WAS THE BEST STATUS EVAR!!!1


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So some moron decided to cancel a 7pm meeting at 6:22 VIA EMAIL. Guess who just spent 25 minutes frantically texting 20 people to tell them since I have a hint of common sense and realize not everyone checks their email every 38 minutes? ME. Gah.


----------



## Merely (Feb 2, 2011)

Pudding pops are delicious even if they're a little bit frosty.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I pulled a groin muscle in my sleep. I wish I knew how I did that.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I disagree...  PEPSI THROWBACK > everything else


AGREED! THIS IS AWESOME!! The mountain Dew throw back and doctor pepper are awesome as well.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I pulled a groin muscle in my sleep. I wish I knew how I did that.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep. Gettin muh drink on. HA and i'm chasing it with a Mtn Dew. Ah i'm awesome


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Nine hours of "No Reservations"? Hells yeah! All I need now is a nice bottle of wine and I'll be all set. Did I ever mention I'm a fancy 60 year old lady?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to drive my parents to the airport at 5am tomorrow. I hate driving to the airport almost as much as I hate being up at 5am. :bah

And I have to drive my dad's brand new car which I've never touched before...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

laura024 said:


> What do you want, au Lait?


I love those cadbury eggs that they sell around Easter. Probably more than any normal human should.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

More snow!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish there were more "strange" ppl in the world. Normal people are kinda boring, and I can't really relate to them.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Here is one of the random memories that pop up while listening to music:
It was my sixteenth birthday and a bunch of friends were drinking at my house. A guy who knew one of the people drinking with us came by, and my brother wasn't very pleased with that because he didn't like that guy at all. He must have met him before, and he must have had his reasons to hate this guy, but I didn't know why. As the night progressed, and everyone was getting progressively drunker, the guy showed up again. While he was distracted, my brother "borrowed" this guy's truck and "parked" it a few blocks from my house. By the time my brother came back I had been puking all over the place and I was passed out. I saw the beginning, but not the end of the whole story. The next morning everyone was telling me about how the police was there at some point, which surprised me because I thought it was all a dream. My brother provided a vague explanation of what had happened the previous night and how he got the cds he gave me that morning.
That's morning was the first time I got a hangover and the first time I ever heard of Static-X.
Not a great story, but I felt weird after listening to "Bled for days." 
Talk about random.


----------



## Grievousness (Jan 28, 2011)

If I had a superpower, I'd be very very evil and I would do whatever I could to do generally villainous things. No offense Earth.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> More snow!


:no


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Seeing "Notifications: *>1*" makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I have to drive my parents to the airport at 5am tomorrow. I hate driving to the airport almost as much as I hate being up at 5am. :bah
> 
> And I have to drive my dad's brand new car which I've never touched before...


Roads were crap but I made it. Now if only I could get back to sleep...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I want pancakes w/syrup and crispy bacon... yeah... that's not gonna happen.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

caflme said:


> I want pancakes w/syrup and crispy bacon... yeah... that's not gonna happen.


I actually had that for breakfast this morning! =D

I would send some over, but I think they would go bad by the time it got to you.
=P


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I actually had that for breakfast this morning! =D
> 
> I would send some over, but I think they would go bad by the time it got to you.
> =P


The thought counts... thanks.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

im so in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

caflme said:


> The thought counts... thanks.


No prob Bob!

Err, I mean. caflme! o-O
lol

Hope your breakfast-less day is going okay so far. :]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> mfkldj;klfjedklj jklj;klqrdfjc


I agree, but alppopsiopspa3p3a[[a3[appppa[[a[3.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a stupid moron with an ugly face and a big butt and my butt smells and I like to kiss my own butt.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I wonder if the "stop sign" looking image in my avatar might seem like a negative image to some.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Headaches, screaming, procrastination, self pity, not a good day. Make me smile!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Still can't believe he's mine.
He's far too perfect for someone like me

I'm very very happy.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I wish it were Friday already. ._.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a horrible person who's going nowhere. The end.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I am never, ever, EEEEVVER getting high with those three again. What a nightmare.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I'm a horrible person who's going nowhere. The end.


Wrong.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A gaggle of tiny French girls approached me at the bus stop today. One of them said "'Allo, we are French... we have quiz to ask for you?' They were so cute.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I wish it were Friday already. ._.


You and me both!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I wish it were Friday already. ._.





Amocholes said:


> You and me both!


I wish i had a job so i could say that :b


----------



## Breathing Sludge (Feb 21, 2011)

I want someone to fall in love with me for once.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Breathing Sludge said:


> I want someone to fall in love with me for once.


aww. :squeeze

I'm sure one day someone will.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

tutliputli said:


> A gaggle of tiny French girls approached me at the bus stop today. One of them said "'Allo, we are French... we have quiz to ask for you?' They were so cute.


Aw, haha.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy happy happy. Who's the red ape humping the air? Not a little white rabbit. teeheeheeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I'm excited for this entire week.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> Happy happy happy. Who's the red ape humping the air? Not a little white rabbit. teeheeheeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I'm excited for this entire week.


Pretty much none of what you said here makes any sense, but I'm glad you're having a good time!



tutliputli said:


> A gaggle of tiny French girls approached me at the bus stop today. One of them said "'Allo, we are French... we have quiz to ask for you?' They were so cute.


I love that they specified that they were French.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Reading stuff I wrote in 1999...

This is both incredibly awkward and hilarious.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

200th POST


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> 200th POST


 :yay:high5


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

42km sniping range.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :yay:high5


I feel accomplished! LOL!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Therapy is such a blast :fall


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:ideaodd+odd=even?:mum1+1=2:b nothing is absolute... preferences are relative to the person and the situation.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Every time I think something good is happening my alarm clock goes off :|


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

My head hurts.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder what it would really be like to be in a quantum singularity, and not die


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> My head hurts.


Mine too!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Mine too!


:eek When did you get back?! :yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :eek When did you get back?! :yay


Last night.  There's no place like "home."


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Last night.  There's no place like "home."


Welcome back  :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Welcome back  :squeeze


Aw, thanks so much! :squeeze

I'm glad to be back! :yes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

max4225 said:


> :sus odd+odd=(even+1)+(even+1)=(even+even)+2=even+2=odd+1..


Looks like my son's homework hehe...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I make a point of avoiding old friends but the cosmos spun in the direction of one today so I said "hi"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I need to study :/


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Wants some answers but no one seems to be listening.....


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I would almost be down to upload a picture right now but I can't find the stupid camera cord...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> A gaggle of tiny French girls approached me at the bus stop today. One of them said "'Allo, we are French... we have quiz to ask for you?' They were so cute.


Its well known that when French people are lost they ask the prettiest person they can find for help.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Ashkat said:


> When Oprah dies later in life, I wonder who will inherit her billions? :um


Her cats.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't wait to watch 'Paprika' tonight.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> ^The anime movie? I love that one!
> 
> I am so bored.


Yep.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kraft Dinner and hot dogs for dinner.

Don't even try to pretend you're not jealous. Don't you even _try._


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

lol Had this for lunch yesterday. about the only think I know how to cook.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I just went to pour some juice and discovered that Tropicana has a cap that looks like an orange!!!! I'm so sad that this is perhaps the highlight of my day. Apparently they redesigned it in 2009, but this is news to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have to call my isp and tell them i want more bandwidth per month. They better have a deal for me or i will dump them.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

posting in an epic thread


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I really wish my mustache connected to the rest of my beard...:x


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

hmm. I want to go to the store to get something to drink. But I have to walk through the living room and my roommate and her friend are in there watching a movie and i'm in :hide mode


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow my day has just been horrible. :|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I went to the store. I got a chocolate milk, V8 Fusion juice, and a vitamin water.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Well I went to the store. I got a chocolate milk, V8 Fusion juice, and a vitamin water.


I love all of those drinks


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> Wow my day has just been horrible. :|


:hug


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I should quit my job.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

blargh


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just opened a beer at almost 11. Drinking all by myself...don't judge.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I wanna go back to school.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I should quit my job.


x2 but we need the money.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> x2 but we need the money.


This is true! Gotta keep at it for everything to work out.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Sometimes being smart and patient just isn't enough :sigh

EDIT: Nevermind, I actually don't really have a lot of patience at all.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm going to restrict my chocolate cupcake consumption. 

The three C's.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I want Chris Cornell to come over. It's not really a sexual thing. I just want him to wash some dishes and belt out a song while I dry. That would be swell.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

irishK said:


> I want Chris Cornell to come over. It's not really a sexual thing. I just want him to wash some dishes and belt out a song while I dry. That would be swell.


:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ANGRY BEETHOVEN MUSIC IS MAKING ME WRITE ANGRY LAB REPORTS!

bum bum bum BUMMMMMMMM.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ANGRY BEETHOVEN MUSIC IS MAKING ME WRITE ANGRY LAB REPORTS!
> 
> bum bum bum BUMMMMMMMM.


Funny you mention beethoven as we are getting our saint bernard puppy today!!! woooo.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Aww, yay!

--------

Not sure why I put myself through watching this again...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Its well known that when French people are lost they ask the prettiest person they can find for help.


I only just saw this. Haha :b



papaSmurf said:


> I love that they specified that they were French.


I know! Very sweet.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I drifted to sleep last night already in a dream, I was wrapped in your arms and you were holding me tight... I slept so peacefully through the night knowing you were beside me, feeling your warmth and hearing your breathing... in that moment right before I woke I could feel you and I knew all was right with my world... then I woke up and you weren't there. How does it always feel so real when that happens.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Google are at it again with the forced YouTube account linking, and you can't even skip it by linking->unlinking anymore. Now I'm just gonna scrap my YouTube account for good. Don't like the idea of using the same password for YouTube and Google. They say it's for "added security", but it's really not, cause having one less unique password is obviously bad for security.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Coconut m&m's are surprisingly good.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Scrap


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not in the mood to work today. :roll


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have way too many questions in my head that I don't know the answer to. Things may be this confusing, this complicated, this tangled up, this f*kced up until one day I drop dead and it's over. Lately every day is a "lets get through this, it will be OK, no-really-it-will-be-I-promise, fly be the seat of your pants" kind of day. And sometimes it's not. A lot of times it's not.

F*kc, I just think too much. I need to find a way to just shut myself down.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i dont like cake


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Must... accomplish... something... today...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> i dont like cake


you have a serious problem sir
i suggest you see a medical practitioner at once


----------



## Breathing Sludge (Feb 21, 2011)

I have no life and offer nothing to anyone or anything :l


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Eliza said:


> you have a serious problem sir
> i suggest you see a medical practitioner at once


I thought that was kind of weird, but then I realized that I don't like pie. At all.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> i dont like cake


Me neither (the dessert).


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Sockeye salmon sushi. Yummm.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Coconut m&m's are surprisingly good.


They have coconut m&ms!?!? I can't even find the pretzel ones around here.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> i dont like cake


It is quite overrated. Cheesecake though...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> Rrrrrrrrollll up the rim to win.


It's back? Jeez that reminds me I haven't been to Timmy's in ages. I always lose RutR anyway :no


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Early morning and no one is online.. ='(


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Somebody is denying that Hoarding is a mental illness on Facebook. 

How dumb can you get.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

mmm cake....


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

mmm... donuts!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

If you can't drive... Get off the road.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

mmmm donuts..they're like tiny fried midget cakes..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder how much I weigh right now, I've lost weight no doubt about that


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

_*triskaidekaphobia*_


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, Universe, for one favor of my choosing I will do a favor of your choosing! I choose to be Ira Glass in my next life. I'll get a lawyer to draft a contract or whatever...a Universe lawyer. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! You wrote it 13 times :lol.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Watch "Mr Magorium's Wonder Emporium" and you'll understand.

Hey, pants!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> i dont like cake


if you're talking about the band then I am right there with you

if you're talking about the food then :blank


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just had one of those random spells of questioning whether a common everyday word is really a word...

Also have a lot of energy right now and no outlet...


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Is worried about my uncle. He has kidney cancer and he doesn't have much longer....he was already given his last rites.....


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

beautifully strange said:


> Is worried about my uncle. He has kidney cancer and he doesn't have much longer....he was already given his last rites.....


I'm sorry about your uncle.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> They have coconut m&ms!?!? I can't even find the pretzel ones around here.


Whaaaa - pretzel m&m's?! They must be targeting specific regions?

I love Pandora!


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just ate my body weight in roast dinner..gotta love carveries


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tetley Mojito Tea FTW...ahh this is so good :boogie


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know if it's just me, but I am incapable of enjoying a popsicle in front of a guy.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I ordered a pizza today because I've been sick and didn't really feel like going out. When the delivery guy arrived with my order, he told me it was "the most visually appealing pizza [he'd] ever seen." I didn't really know how to respond to that.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

ozkr said:


> The experts at this site might be able to help you.


Ahhh! That's scary. But I can't stop staring at it either.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

beautifully strange said:


> Is worried about my uncle. He has kidney cancer and he doesn't have much longer....he was already given his last rites.....


I am so sorry that you have to go through that. I have been through a similar situation, so I know how you must feel. My thoughts are with you. :squeeze


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> I ordered a pizza today because I've been sick and didn't really feel like going out. When the delivery guy arrived with my order, he told me it was "the most visually appealing pizza [he'd] ever seen." I didn't really know how to respond to that.


That's a little creepy...lol.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Zeddicus said:


> Sockeye salmon sushi. Yummm.


I tried to kill that bug. :um


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

So tired.
Can't sleep.
:yawn :um


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Weed > SSRI's


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The more you look at fruit flies under microscopes, the ickier they get.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
That video just made my day! :haha :lol


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The Keyboard Cat.






And then...

This...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> lolz!!!!


lmao


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*Math Problem*

I just had to share, man....

wish I could share, literally....

A QP in a plastic baggy + put in a ziploc bag + put in a *sealed* canning jar + put in a closet + put behind closed door + put in a backroom + put behind another closed door ==== you can still smell it, thru all that.....

That, my friends = some bad, bad, bad*** motherf*kcing dro.

Sooo green, so moist, huge buds...huge...

Dddddaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmnnnnnnn.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I like alcohol, but I don't like the constant urination. That is all. I'm needed in the bathroom.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooookaayyy then...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Spammin' my way to 1000.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Moonboy rocks.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I know Kung Fu [/neovoice]

Okay not really.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

What is that lump?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I seriously feel like I have an umbilical chord attaching this laptop to my brain. I think it's time to cut it.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Steve123 said:


> I seriously feel like I have an umbilical chord attaching this laptop to my brain. I think it's time to cut it.


Be careful, it can read lips.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Bedbugs, etc.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My shoulder was just pooped on.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, nice to see you again.... bye again!!
:|


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bye.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> *I don't see why I am here again. *
> 
> It's so late and I'm so tired.


same :|

ban me already! :mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Start....Shutdown.....Bed


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well it's time for bed......*grabs iphone, gets into bed and goes to SAS*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's depressing to think you need medication to be happy.

Oh well, it is what it is, better make the most of it.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

GnR said:


> Weed > SSRI's


:yay:cig

weed > booze also :b

drugs are bad 'cause drugs are bad mmmkay...


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

How many extra free lives am I gonna get!


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Weed > Benzo's


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

GnR said:


> Weed > Benzo's


Truth!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

writingupastorm said:


> How many extra free lives am I gonna get!


2, and a continue which counts as 3 

weed > Barack Obama


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i am eating applesauce.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Can't find my playing cards. Need something 0.25mm thick to measure the neck relief on my guitar. Experimenting going from 10s to 11s, so it really needs setting up from scratch.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Eliza said:


> i am eating applesauce.


Sweetened or unsweetened?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

-20 tonight with windchill. I thought I lived in the mild part of Canada.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I sort of had an actual conversation!

PS Ohhai dar Rach!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Post your pic thread got locked??








This is big... this is really big.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Post your pic thread got locked??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eek :no What happened? I miss everything.

Cute puppy


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

I like SAS, there's always people in the forum.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Are you serious? Some ****ing ******* got the Post a pic of yourself RIGHT NOW locked? That thread was a classic. Probably a lot older than the registering date of the moron members who couldn't keep their damn mouth shut.

Sad.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> :eek :no What happened? I miss everything.
> 
> Cute puppy


Seems like there were some 'personal attacks' going on directed to a poster and posts got deleted. But I don't understand why the whole thread has to get locked, why just not remove the offensive posts and just let it be.

Haha thanks :b


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Seems like there were some 'personal attacks' going on directed to a poster and posts got deleted. But I don't understand why the whole thread has to get locked, why just not remove the offensive posts and just let it be.
> 
> Haha thanks :b


Seriously...we still give out temporary bans don't we? This is a sad day in SAS history. I don't know how to cope :cry.

***Someone please start up a new "Post a pic of yourself RIGHT NOW" thread asap.

Edit: And, everyone play nice.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe it is just on temp lock until things quiet down a bit.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Moving on! Forward! WOO!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

RockIt said:


> Maybe it is just on temp lock until things quiet down a bit.


Sure hope so! Seems unnecessary to permanently lock a thread that's been around for four years over a silly argument.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome to SAS..Where threads get locked for stupid reasons


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Sweetened or unsweetened?


Motts unsweetened...ahh so good :love2 I also have Goldfish for snack today...I know I eat like a kid, don't care 8)



Perfectionist said:


> -20 tonight with windchill. I thought I lived in the mild part of Canada.


As long as you are within the borders of this country you can't escape it...doesn't matter if you're in Moncton or Victoria or Iqaluit, you better bundle up. Well...maybe not Victoria. :um



Stilla said:


> Post your pic thread got locked??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. I never posted in there though. Too bad, every forum needs a PYP thread



RayOfLight123 said:


> Welcome to SAS..Where threads get locked for stupid reasons


This is the case with many forums tbh


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

> This is the case with many forums tbh


It probably is..I don't go on any other forums


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like I missed a whole lot of drama. Someone fill me in?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

There I was, about to post a pic of myself right now, Oh WEll!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

If I would go eat instead of staring at the computer I would feel much better.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Weed > the "post your pic thread"

K I'm done lol.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

So, it dawned on me that there are some words that I know exactly how to use, but if I were asked to define them, would probably fail.

Example: patronize. I had to look it up earlier, even though I've used it in a sentence probably a hundred times in my life, and all of them were semantically correct.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Takin' my pup to the vet today. I am definitely more nervous than him.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Clarity just about knocked me on my *** a second ago. Must be from the klonopin withdrawal mixed with amphetamine. Dumb mixture, btw, but enlightening in moderation.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I just ate a heart-shaped crisp.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Indeed, t'was extra tasty!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Makes me :boogie And :hide at the same time


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like how they always add new contents and work hard to make it more stable. That's how you make gamers happy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh boy, found a webcam...:um


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

waves of terror broken by euphoria on a salty sea of sweat


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I should stop eating taco bell...:hide


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I need to "simmer down" as my grandpa would say.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> I just ate a heart-shaped crisp.


I love how you guys call Pringles, Lays, etc., "crisps". :lol The word makes me giggle.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

From years of being a creepy lurker to needing to go to SAS Anonymous :umNever, ever thought I would see this:


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

OH YEAH!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I need something that's healthy and easy to make for dinner. Any ideas?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> OH YEAH!


:evil


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I need something that's healthy and easy to make for dinner. Any ideas?


Frozen Chinese food?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

wth the post a pic of yourself thread got locked over personal attacks? 

Normally I don't even look at that thread, but today I FINALLY worked up the nerve to post a pic in there. This is only like the second time ever in my SAS existence that I've been brave enough to do so. 

Welp. There goes all of my hopes and dreams. That's right. All of them. I aim low.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

au Lait said:


> wth the post a pic of yourself thread got locked over personal attacks?
> 
> Normally I don't even look at that thread, but today I FINALLY worked up the nerve to post a pic in there. This is only like the second time ever in my SAS existence that I've been brave enough to do so.
> 
> Welp. There goes all of my hopes and dreams. That's right. All of them. I aim low.


Start the new one with your pic!

I visited Amocoles' profile for the first time today. Next I'll visit MM's.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Start the new one with your pic!


I thought about it but I'm too scared to be the first one. :hide

Someone do it for meeeee!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow! I didn't even notice that they had closed the thread. Maybe mods removed the offensive posts too quickly because I never got to see one. There were personal attacks, apparently :stu


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I love when girls think about me. I can't think of what that makes me though.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

writingupastorm said:


> I love when girls think about me. I can't think of what that makes me though.


Normal?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

WHAT THE ****!!! jealous dickheads


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

BICYCLE BICYCLE BICYCLE

I want to ride my

BICYCLE BICYCLE BICYCLE


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a parasitic practice


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


> Wow! I didn't even notice that they had closed the thread. Maybe mods removed the offensive posts too quickly because I never got to see one. There were personal attacks, apparently :stu


yeah it got a bit nasty over there and probably would have gotten worse if they hadn't close it..

um yeah


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

krista91 said:


> yeah it got a bit nasty over there and probably would have gotten worse if they hadn't close it..
> 
> um yeah


What was said? Oh, wait, don't type it. You'll get this Random Thought thread locked.

Oh, tell us anyways!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

dont take a piss while having mini panic attack xD


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

and i wish i knew what happened in that thread


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Stewart Lee is hilarious.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to be unforgettable/loved by one person. Apparently, that's an impossible feat.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


> OH YEAH!


I feel violated.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm on here almost everyday and I still always miss all of the drama :fall


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I'm on here almost everyday and I still always miss all of the drama :fall


What drama?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> What drama?


The picture thread drama


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok guys


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why did you get kicked out?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I have been kicked out of the 18+ group .... :rain I feel left out now that I was in and kicked out.


Is this your way of hinting that its your b-day?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> I have been kicked out of the 18+ group .... :rain I feel left out now that I was in and kicked out.


Freaking ageists! Meh... don't worry about it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Crap!! The power just went out and back on and I get this upon reboot. Why meeee aghhh why oh why


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I eat Vicks/Halls cough drops as candy. Is this wrong? Please advise.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:lol u mad?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Crap!! The power just went out and back on and I get this upon reboot. Why meeee aghhh why oh why


I guess your computer is not a big fan of power outages! *rimshot* HA! Get it? I'll be here all night, folks!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:fall


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My heart is beating out of my chest because I'm _thinking _about commenting on someone's facebook status...:doh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

with all this investigating im getting used to commenting on people's profiles. guess that's good thing then.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LostIdentity said:


> with all this investigating im getting used to commenting on people's profiles. guess that's good thing then.


I actually saw that and now I'm wondering how exactly are you being trolled? Have you tried reporting it? On a different thread you also mentioned you were being trolled on a different website, so do you think someone here is following you there, or is someone here also trolling you here?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LostIdentity said:


> i dont know if you're for real but i'll assume you are. ive tried contacting people i know who have some level of authority, they have not got back to me yet. i dont know how to report! MindOverMood had two avatars in a row that are very common on the site...so are animated pictures, Im sorry if i got it wrong.


Well, just in case and to get it out of the way: I'm not trolling you or anyone else.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Well, just in case and to get it out of the way: I'm not trolling you or anyone else.


Ok thanks very much for your time, Im so sorry I got it wrong (it just seemed so, but was coincidence), and ****ing trolls should die.:mum


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LostIdentity said:


> Ok thanks very much for your time, Im so sorry I got it wrong (it just seemed so, but was coincidence), and ****ing trolls should die.:mum


Nah, It's fine. Things have actually been kinda weird lately, so I understand.
Now that I think about it, there's been: Weird members trolling, normal members trolling to get banned, drama over permabanning, drama over insults thrown at people who post their pictures, drama over threads getting locked, etc.

People: Save the drama fo' yo' mama!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ozkr said:


> Nah, It's fine. Things have actually been kinda weird lately, so I understand.
> Now that I think about it, there's been: Weird members trolling, normal members trolling to get banned, drama over permabanning, drama over insults thrown at people who post their pictures, drama over threads getting locked, etc.
> 
> People: Save the drama fo' yo' mama!


I guess you could say Elmo Status -> BERT


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Well you don't want attention at all..._noooooooo wwwaaaaayyyy_...that's not why you're acting like this...good thing, too, because I'm not even going to glance up at you. Nope. Just gonna keep staring at my screen. We'll see how long it takes for you to stop. It's OK. You can go as long as you want....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

LALoner said:


> I guess you could say Elmo Status -> BERT


RED ALERT! All hands to battle stations.

Ok it's Smirnoff time.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Someone called my cell phone... It's the first time that thing has rung in the past two months... WAIT A SECOND! I'm getting a second call as I type this. Both numbers were unpublished and they didn't leave a message. :sus
I didn't answer, of course. :afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Someone called my cell phone... It's the first time that thing has rung in the past two months... WAIT A SECOND! I'm getting a second call as I type this. Both numbers were unpublished and they didn't leave a message. :sus
> I didn't answer, of course. :afr


I was afraid to leave a message. I was hoping you would pick up. I'll try again in a little bit.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

brokenstars said:


> i was afraid to leave a message. I was hoping you would pick up. I'll try again in a little bit.


aaahh! :afr Thanks for calling! I might need to be a little bit drunk to be brave enough to answer a live call, though.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

njodis said:


> I eat Vicks/Halls cough drops as candy. Is this wrong? Please advise.


if this is wrong then i don't want to be right


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Fresh breath is not a crime!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> aaahh! :afr Thanks for calling! I might need to be a little bit drunk to be brave enough to answer a live call, though.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


>


You didn't leave a message!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Emotions running high lately. That's a good thing. Now I just have to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> You didn't leave a message!


Would you have returned my call if I did? :mum


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> Would you have returned my call if I did? :mum


Mmmh... You got me there. :? Oh, man... I hate phones, but I have to use them! I'll try again later...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The pic thread did not get locked. I don't believe you all. I just got home and I don't believe you.

I bet I know what happened there too. I am really disappointed.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm sure they'll open it back up soon. It wouldn't make much sense not to...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wanted to say that the chat can be fun. and kinda theraputic! I was just there 'hangin out' and 'chattin' it's kinda cool. umm but I been drinking tonight so that's prob the only reason I lasted so long there. I don't recognize anyone in there from the forums.


YAY I can post again!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I'm sure they'll open it back up soon. It wouldn't make much sense not to...


We either need to have a 'Post a pic of yourself NIGHT NOW thread 2' or needs to be re-opened. been going on for too long, and to epic to just lock.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so bored...I want to do nothing but I want to do everything...I need something awesome to happen...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Troll Alert is at Bert for a reason - don't start anything up and I won't have to lay the smack down.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Troll Alert is at Bert for a reason - don't start anything up and I won't have to lay the smack down.


:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> :hide


Nah, you're cool. Elmo is a rare event. It's never happened. We had it up to Ernie once and even down to Cookie Monster :lol.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Do sent messages not save for anybody or am I just broke?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> I went to bed to early :doh


You mean you actually sleep? :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I guess losing a job isn't so bad... there are worse things that could happen. I need to stop worrying so much.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Alcohol is GOOOD/baD


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> Alcohol is GOOOD/baD


Agreed.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Right now good. Tomorrow morning, BAD


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> A human of the female variety I met online has given me her number and said I can message her (text?) if I ever want to "hang out." She was also the one who initiated contact. This seems almost too good to be true, haha.


Little update. Just finished a text conversation with her and said I would give her a call tomorrow evening as I feel it's necessary before actually meeting; we might do something together Sunday. I hate and suck at talking on the phone, though, and also have no idea what to do for this date/meeting. May need alcohol for this.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Oooooo! SPARKLIES!!! =D


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Omg... it's Friday...and I had NO idea...

Edit: 222 posts :teeth **** yeah


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Internet, why you so boring right now?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Internet, why you so boring right now?


Because I'm sober.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Because I'm sober.


hmm I, too, am sober. this situation must be rectified.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Holy God, there are few things I like more than a hot bath.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Yah I've changed for sure...jumpin' off the bandwagon! HAHA!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:yayall the trolls are dead! :twisted all the trolls are dead! :twisted all the trolls are dead! :twisted all the trolls are dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Trolling *******s DIE!:boogie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I just scanned a sansha den complex in my Anathema and cleared it in my Retribution.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Why would you want shoes made out of bread???

http://www.toxel.com/inspiration/2009/11/05/edible-shoes-made-of-bread/

:no


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> I am freaking out right now ... I just got a sapena to court :hide...!!!!!!


I was not aware that they could subpoena a minor.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> I don't know .. It came in my mothers name but had my name on it - she faxed it over to my dad's house .... It was about a stalker I had to call the police on. :hide ... Why did I call the police on him .... He was doing no harm looking though my window's at 2am.... :doh
> 
> I made this report / freaking out on the phone 911 in JULY!!!! :wtf


Wow... that sounds horrible. What a god damn creeper. You did the right thing though by calling the police, sane people don't do stuff like that.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Is SOOOOOO sick of snow....


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

The chip on my shoulder just got a little bit bigger.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

time to go i guess. urgh.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

"Success is my only mother ****in' option, failure's not."


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> I was not aware that they could subpoena a minor.


Yep, anyone can be subpoenaed.



need2bnormal said:


> I don't know .. It came in my mothers name but had my name on it - she faxed it over to my dad's house .... It was about a stalker I had to call the police on. :hide ... Why did I call the police on him .... He was doing no harm looking though my window's at 2am.... :doh
> 
> I made this report / freaking out on the phone 911 in JULY!!!! :wtf


So, you ended up pressing charges? You'll need to appear in court now... Hey, you may have caught a really bad guy. He may have other charges against him, and you're helping a case? Or, maybe I watch too much Law & Order :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so tired of writing papers. It's my liiiiifffffeeeee.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> No the state took over , he was trying to break in by opening the window....but ended up stopping and running ... the next nite he took spray paint and sprayed it all over my mom's van mad the cops got called on his 40 year old self.... .:roll
> 
> I have to go in like 4 days...


What a creep. I'm sure court will go fine. He needs to be punished.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> No the state took over , he was trying to break in by opening the window....but ended up stopping and running ... the next nite he took spray paint and sprayed it all over my mom's van mad the cops got called on his 40 year old self.... .:roll
> 
> I have to go in like 4 days...


Well that's good, you were right to call the cops. Hopefully whatever you have to say in court helps them punish or put this guy in jail.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

udontknowme said:


> Why would you want shoes made out of bread???
> 
> http://www.toxel.com/inspiration/2009/11/05/edible-shoes-made-of-bread/
> 
> :no


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I think this has always been my favourite thread. none of my thoughts here have been random, granted. A last one:

You got to work on giving yourself the things that matter: self belief, confidence, trust, knowledge, wisdom, a framework of beliefs to live by, solace, reassurance, a belief in the right to your place and importance in the world. 

If you look to someone else to give you those, that means they can also take them away.

but they're fine for sharing. Like M&Ms.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

...and as low as one can get leaves but one silver lining... the only place to go is up...

Revel in the lowness... because at the lowest point... once accepted and embraced... every minute thing above where you are is progress.

ETA: OK, I just made that up but it's how I've survived 45 years on planet Earth.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate it when people try to make jokes about the Titanic song.

That movie came out in 1997. The joke is no longer funny and/or relevant. It's 2011. Time to move on.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

au Lait said:


> I hate it when people try to make jokes about the Titanic song.
> 
> That movie came out in 1997. The joke is no longer funny and/or relevant. It's 2011. Time to move on.


The jokes will go on.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am going to MURDER this. =)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The only summer class I want to take is 9am - 5pm. Uh, that's ok. :um


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Wowwwwwww...this day has dragged on :roll 33 minutes until freedom.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to hide in my room :hide


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why is everyone messing with me? Grr.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Earlier on I was walking along a busy road and browsing SAS on my phone. I wasn't really looking where I was going because I was so engrossed in reading the 'how would you react if someone neighed at you?' thread... and I walked into a tree. Most embarrassing moment I've had for quite some time, and it was all your fault, SAS.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

^ We can't help our Faubulosity!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> ^ We can't help our Faubulosity!!


True, true! It's gonna take me quite some time to recover from that incident though. :b


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Earlier on I was walking along a busy road and browsing SAS on my phone. I wasn't really looking where I was going because I was so engrossed in reading the 'how would you react if someone neighed at you?' thread... and I walked into a tree. Most embarrassing moment I've had for quite some time, and it was all your fault, SAS.


Hahaha. I walked into a stop sign once when I was lost in my phone and not paying attention. I think some of us should be required to wear padding before we wander out into public.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> The jokes will go on.


:rofl


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Its back.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mysterious, kind person on formspring: I'd love to know who you are.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I came home and the HD box was hooked up to the TV :bananaI know I probably won't get any time to watch anyway because someone else is always hogging the TV. Thank goodness for downloading...I've got Jackie Chan's Police Story ready for me to watch on my 13" laptop screen. It's gonna be a fun Friday night :lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eyes

Why is it that everytime I see Eliza's avatar, I have to stare at it for 5 minutes? :stu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I decided to take a walk along the chena river because it is 28 degrees and sunny outside. Stepped out of the door, and saw it was too warm to wear my ski mask... It turns out it was very windy but I didn't mind because I was going west, and so was the wind. I realized how freaking bad the wind was only when I started walking back home. My face was numb and I had to stop a bunch of times because it was horrible!
Current conditions:*
27°F* | °C
Current: *Blowing Snow*
Wind: W at 28 mph
Humidity: 63%

I should have paid attention to the stupid wind :|


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> No the state took over , he was trying to break in by opening the window....but ended up stopping and running ... the next nite he took spray paint and sprayed it all over my mom's van mad the cops got called on his 40 year old self.... .:roll
> 
> I have to go in like 4 days...


I have a lot of bitterness over the police not doing squat about some of the things I've been through. Anyway, my attitude is when the police are willing to actually do something don't waste the chance because you never know what that guy is going to do next.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm the luckiest guy on earth.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :eyes
> 
> Why is it that everytime I see Eliza's avatar, I have to stare at it for 5 minutes? :stu


:roflIt's my own avatar and I have to stare at it too LOL. It's...hypnotic...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

awesome blast from the past...






...but then i saw this one and nearly pissed myself :haha






:rofl


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Talk about nostalgia. Ahhh the memories! "Get of the internet I'm trying to use the damn phone!!!" Hey! I spent 25 minutes trying to download this song, it was at 99% and you ruined it!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

thats old school =D i remember when Yahoo was the main search engine we used...i remember all the pages had the same font lol or maybe i was stuck on the same page idk


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> thats old school =D i remember when Yahoo was the main search engine we used...i remember all the pages had the same font lol or maybe i was stuck on the same page idk


I used to use Yahooligans lmao

I never had a PSOne. This was what I grew up hearing:


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ozkr said:


> The jokes will go on.


lol :teeth


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Is working from home the next gold rush?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish someone would get me a treasure chest full of scarves...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> I wish someone would get me a treasure chest full of scarves...


It's the best I could do...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wish they'd let me in that awesome new house which has nothing to do with the ground its built on...but alas...after everyting...i still have to go to them and ask for permission to enter...on a lighter note...i earned myself a spiffy new sig...i feel like that kid in that movie with the badgers :no


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> It's the best I could do...


I will gladly accept this wooden basin full of scarves. Thanks!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> I will gladly accept this wooden basin full of scarves. Thanks!


haha you're welcome!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

need2bnotbored


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sure is quiet out there


......do-do do-do do-do dodo dum dum I can feel it coming in the air tonight....


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Disney movies make me happy. But they also make me wonder. Because so much of art, so much literature, so many films, so much art shows sadness and suffering. But so many people I know seem happy. I start wondering what I should expect. Should I expect to be happy, to live happily forever after? Or should I expect to suffer? Is the future somewhere in between?

And disney movies make me realize, too, that I'm ever so slightly cynical.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

*thinking random stuff*


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> Yet another Friday night spent alone in front of my computer.
> 
> I need a drink. Where's the rum at?


It doesn't have to be so bad, I mean there is porn after all! Oh wait, you're a girl.....

(j/k btw, I know girls can enjoy porn, and I don't think a Friday night full of porn is a good night.... joke officially ruined)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Just a reminder, before you go to write something, make sure your pencil is sharkened.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

My thoughts are mainly dirty that need to be kept to myself.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Sure is quiet out there
> 
> ......do-do do-do do-do dodo dum dum I can feel it coming in the air tonight....


Oh lord
And I've been waiting for this moment for all my life, oh lord


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Just a reminder, before you go to write something, make sure your pencil is sharkened.


wut?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well you see, if you pencil is not sharkened. It will, in a sense, not write very well.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

uh oh...i feel anger build up inside me...i gotta chill out...masturbating, brb


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

time for sleep

:group


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Sleep pattern: RUINED. After spending a month fixing it...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I agreed to go with my mom to a play tonight at the local theatre. She tells me when I'm already in the car halfway there that it's a HIGH SCHOOL performance. From my old high school. I freaked out and yelled at her and had to spend all night sitting around a bunch of obnoxious teenagers and my old teachers. When I was on a date with my mother.

NOT COOL MOM.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

aight then...MindOv ahhh i cant even do that on this one


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Oh god i'm so lonely. THat graphic is the best thing that's happened to me all day. Thanks!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I live in a town with an excessive amount of old people. It's got about 60 000 people, but feels relatively small townish.

Last week, my friends grandpa passed away. He went to the same McDonalds every single day for years. Yesterday, a McDonalds employee phoned their house asking why Alfred hadn't been in to get his sausage McMuffin in a while. The grandpa had spoken about his kids to all the staff, so the employee knew the family's name and looked them up. The mom said he passed away, and the Mcdonalds employee started crying and the mom started crying and now the McDonalds is sending the mom sympathy flowers and the mom is sending McDonalds thank-you chocolates.

My town is really really weird.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no...i didnt qoute you Pers


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I downloaded Marty, Ice Station Zebra and The Black Hole from bittorrent. I'm calling this weekend a one man Ernest Borgnine Film Festival.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I live in a town with an excessive amount of old people. It's got about 60 000 people, but feels relatively small townish.
> 
> Last week, my friends grandpa passed away. He went to the same McDonalds every single day for years. Yesterday, a McDonalds employee phoned their house asking why Alfred hadn't been in to get his sausage McMuffin in a while. The grandpa had spoken about his kids to all the staff, so the employee knew the family's name and looked them up. The mom said he passed away, and the Mcdonalds employee started crying and the mom started crying and now the McDonalds is sending the mom sympathy flowers and the mom is sending McDonalds thank-you chocolates.
> 
> My town is really really weird.


That's sweet. But weird. But sweet I think.

I'm getting old. I don't want to be old yet


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

LALoner said:


> I downloaded Marty, Ice Station Zebra and The Black Hole from bittorrent. I'm calling this weekend a one man Ernest Borgnine Film Festival.


I have absolutely no idea what any of that means....but it sounds awesome!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey, this thread is on page 2,500.

Don't know if that's worth pointing out, but I just pointed it out. So, yeah.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

anonymid said:


> Hey, this thread is on page 2,500.
> 
> Don't know if that's worth pointing out, but I just pointed it out. So, yeah.


The Number of the Least.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Posting on page 2500 8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> jkljl


oh yea!? Huh?! Is that right?!.... I thought so!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Quick what's that!!


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

It's suppose to get down below freezing tonight and there was even some talk about a slight chance of snow. It would be awesome if it did, only snowed here twice in the last hundred years.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> jkljl


arrq2oabezny vf fb pbby.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Time for bed.......Or is it?!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

hbjtisstikldjfkljgdf olololol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aw Come on guys, quit talking about me behind my back. It's not very nice


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:yay50,000th:yay


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sort of giving up... :'(


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

http://flockdraw.com/3k5wit

room name = laloner


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Right then. Today, I will do the following:

1. Make my face look acceptable to go out and walk to the shops.
2. Spend several hours looking for jobs online.
3. Fill in and post the one job application form I already have.
4. Tidy up and clean the flat.
5. Make a nice dinner for him to come home to.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_I.like.to._eat, eat, eat apples and bananas.
Omg, actually I am kinda hungry...I haven't had breakfast yet. Guess that would be why!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my best friend is having a krappy time in south korea so far. i didn't want to say "i told you so" while she was venting to me, but I really questioned her before she decided to sign up. she doesn't want to be a teacher, and somehow she thought signing up for a Teach In South Korea program wouldn't involve teaching. :doh


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

My SA is getting to me right now...ugh I need to relax


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Rugby time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

There isn't many concerts I would go to during benzo withdrawal, but Clapton was awesome.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

GnR said:


> There isn't many concerts I would go to during benzo withdrawal, but Clapton was awesome.


Clapton is God. I saw him live a couple of years ago with my wife. It was just simply f*kcing amazing. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Seeing this guy touch her gave me the desire to pull his intestines out. Ugh.:mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> :yay50,000th:yay


Nope, looks like tutli gets the honour.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Nope, looks like tutli gets the honour.


*Yay!!!*


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

hypocritical shepherds always in need of your prayers


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Nope, looks like tutli gets the honour.


Aw crap!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> How the **** did Aloysius get perm banned - it does not eve say "user request" !?????? He was a great users on here - I swear with all this banning all the good users are gone! :rain


 :wtfthat sucks!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

If I can get through this insane week, I can do anything basically.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Clapton is God. I saw him live a couple of years ago with my wife. It was just simply f*kcing amazing. I'll never forget it.


 Hell ya man, he's always been one of my heros. I've watched thousands of videos of him over the years, last night was a dream come true. He was most definitely "on". And yesterday would have been George Harrison's birthday, which was kinda strange/ironic, seeing as Layla was written about Eric stealing his wife lol.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Numb like ninety percent alcohol
Nervous system in a free fall
Sleepy head full of codeine
Subconscious winter dream


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Honestly I don't know how you guys do concerts. Between being too scared of crowds and not having anyone to go with, I've never been to one. There are so many artists that I would love to see.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> How the **** did Aloysius get perm banned - it does not eve say "user request" !?????? He was a great users on here - I swear with all this banning all the good users are gone! :rain


WTF? Things are just getting weird.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

He posted that clip in which Bill O'reilly Flips out from 91 or whenever. On 2 different threads. buuuuuuut I can't see him getting banned for that.  Because they are still there.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

1,111 posts lol :yay


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> He posted that clip in which Bill O'reilly Flips out from 91 or whenever. On 2 different threads. buuuuuuut I can't see him getting banned for that.


That video never fails to brighten my day. I don't know that poster but I hope he didn't get banned over that...so now we can't post videos with swearing in it, okay...:um


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Honestly I don't know how you guys do concerts. Between being too scared of crowds and not having anyone to go with, I've never been to one. There are so many artists that I would love to see.


 Music completely removes my anxiety. You'd never guess that I have SA if you were to see how unihibited I am in a concert environment. I just let the music take over. For me it's more powerful than any drug. Crowds have never been a huge issue for me; I feel it's easier to just blend in. Plus, it's always dark at concerts .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pfft....I don't need a concert. Gimme an mp3 and I am good to go.

*Nice to see you posting, G! Keep on truckin'!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't have a post in my head.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

He's a dirty, hairy, homeless bum
But in his heart he's the righteous one
They discriminate against him in this town
But when he's rappin' in Cali they're gonna give him a crown


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

ozkr said:


> I decided to take a walk along the chena river because it is 28 degrees and sunny outside. Stepped out of the door, and saw it was too warm to wear my ski mask... It turns out it was very windy but I didn't mind because I was going west, and so was the wind. I realized how freaking bad the wind was only when I started walking back home. My face was numb and I had to stop a bunch of times because it was horrible!
> Current conditions:*
> 27°F* | °C
> Current: *Blowing Snow*
> ...


HOLY CRAP! I Knew it was bad!

http://newsminer.com/view/full_stor...r-Alaska?instance=home_news_window_left_top_2



> To top a week of heavy snowfall, winds of up to 50 mph ripped through Fairbanks on Friday, sending trees into power lines and causing numerous widespread power outages.





> The 18.5 inches that fell in Fairbanks on Sunday and Monday was the largest two-day storm since 1984.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It makes me feel dirty everytime I say the name *****cat dolls... :no


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


> HOLY CRAP! I Knew it was bad!
> 
> http://newsminer.com/view/full_stor...r-Alaska?instance=home_news_window_left_top_2


YOU'RE IN ALASKA?? Woooooow :nw

I have this weird obsession with Alaska...I want to visit there one day just to see what it's like, but I hate cold/winter so idk :stu


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

=/


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Eliza said:


> YOU'RE IN ALASKA?? Woooooow :nw
> 
> *I have this weird obsession with Alaska*...I want to visit there one day just to see what it's like, but I hate cold/winter so idk :stu


And so does cable tv with all those AK shows haha. If you ever decide to visit it would definitely be a good idea to do it during summer, because there's lots of stuff to do and see, there's 24 hours of daylight, and it never gets hotter than 80 degrees.
Summer here is so awesome it has the ability to make people forget winters are terrible. I know because it did that to me when I tried to move out to another city during summer and I kept thinking "why would I ever want to leave this awesome place?", but a few months later I was reminded why.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No freakin' way!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eliza said:


> YOU'RE IN ALASKA?? Woooooow :nw
> 
> I have this weird obsession with Alaska...I want to visit there one day just to see what it's like, but I hate cold/winter so idk :stu





ozkr said:


> HOLY CRAP! I Knew it was bad!
> 
> http://newsminer.com/view/full_stor...r-Alaska?instance=home_news_window_left_top_2





ozkr said:


> And so does cable tv with all those AK shows haha. If you ever decide to visit it would definitely be a good idea to do it during summer, because there's lots of stuff to do and see, there's 24 hours of daylight, and it never gets hotter than 80 degrees.
> Summer here is so awesome it has the ability to make people forget winters are terrible. I know because it did that to me when I tried to move out to another city during summer and I kept thinking "why would I ever want to leave this awesome place?", but a few months later I was reminded why.


I am often looking at Alaska weather, too - Barrow and Fairbanks mostly, to see their sunshine hours. They are gaining 7-10 minutes of sunshine a day! Their weather often comes down to get the rest of us in the wintertime.

This winter in particular has been brutal for most of North America.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am often looking at Alaska weather, too - Barrow and Fairbanks mostly, to see their sunshine hours. They are gaining 7-10 minutes of sunshine a day! Their weather often comes down to get the rest of us in the wintertime.
> 
> This winter in particular has been brutal for most of North America.


Yeah. When I saw all the stuff that was happening everywhere else, I thought to myself "pfft. Snow storms? What have that here all the time! 20 degrees? It's -30 degrees here almost every freaking day!" But then I think about the weird stuff that has been going on here like the rainfall*** we had like 2 months ago and the high winds we had yesterday... The weather is going crazy everywhere!

***it's the worst thing that can happen during winter. Everything is going as planned: Temperature is below zero, snow has fallen, and then BOOM! In a matter of days the temperature rises above freezing point, everything melts, and rain falls. Two or three days later everything goes back to being like a normal winter, except that we're left with ice rinks for roads and with two inches of solid ice on the sidewalks and driveways.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw a Forever 21 box sitting in the kitchen but I presumed it was from the last time I ordered stuff and that it was just waiting to be recycled. But it's apparently a new one! That I don't even remember ordering! This is how you know you waste too much money online.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

If you let a hot choclolate go cold is it still a hot chocolate?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Livvle said:


> If you let a hot choclolate go cold is it still a hot chocolate?


If a hot plate goes cold it's still a hot plate. A hot chocolate that's cold is a cold hot chocolate. Your mind has just been blown, son!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

layitontheline said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I am incapable of enjoying a popsicle in front of a guy.


:sus why for?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm out to enjoy one of the favorite regional past times: Cleaning snow off roofs and driveways! I'll be back in two hours.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My sister just flipped out on me for no reason...:sigh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yay I can post again!

Edit: That might have provoked nightmares.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I need about tree fiddy


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I really wish I was 21 right now. :drunk


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

StevenGlansberg said:


> My sister just flipped out on me for no reason...:sigh


Expect her to do this again around one month from now.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Roberto said:


> :sus why for?


I worry he'll steal it from me. Men love popsicles a lot.

--------

Really uncomfortable now. Dresses are not my thing. Least my sister will get drunk with me :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ozkr said:


> Yeah. When I saw all the stuff that was happening everywhere else, I thought to myself "pfft. Snow storms? What have that here all the time! 20 degrees? It's -30 degrees here almost every freaking day!" But then I think about the weird stuff that has been going on here like the rainfall*** we had like 2 months ago and the high winds we had yesterday... The weather is going crazy everywhere!
> 
> ***it's the worst thing that can happen during winter. Everything is going as planned: Temperature is below zero, snow has fallen, and then BOOM! In a matter of days the temperature rises above freezing point, everything melts, and rain falls. Two or three days later everything goes back to being like a normal winter, except that we're left with ice rinks for roads and with two inches of solid ice on the sidewalks and driveways.


18.5 inches of snow for Fairbanks is an extreme amount - they did say it was the most 48-hour snow they had seen in 27 years. One would think "Oh, Fairbanks is cold, they would get snow all of the time". Well, they do in the winter. However, it is so cold, the air can't hold much moisture for most of the winter. They get 1 inch, 2 inches, and that's usually it. This was big.

I am interested in their "ice fog" where at -30F and under, car exhaust can create fog that lingers for hours!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> I really wish I was 21 right now. :drunk


You just reminded me of the what I'm doing tonight! Mmmh, The rum I'm going to drink tonight is gonna be delicious! Good thing I'm legally allowed to purchase and consume delicious alcoholic beverages.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> You just reminded me of the what I'm doing tonight! Mmmh, The rum I'm going to drink tonight is gonna be delicious! Good thing I'm legally allowed to purchase and consume delicious alcoholic beverages.


Lucky. Have fun.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


> I'm out to enjoy one of the favorite regional past times: Cleaning snow off roofs and driveways! I'll be back in two hours.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I miss Aloysius!! :cry


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> Lucky. Have fun.


Come on! At least pretend you're jealous so I can feel good about myself.



Eliza said:


>


Haha. That's how it usually is every day. Where is that from?



millenniumman75 said:


> 18.5 inches of snow for Fairbanks is an extreme amount - they did say it was the most 48-hour snow they had seen in 27 years. One would think "Oh, Fairbanks is cold, they would get snow all of the time". Well, they do in the winter. However, it is so cold, the air can't hold much moisture for most of the winter. They get 1 inch, 2 inches, and that's usually it. This was big.
> 
> I am interested in their "ice fog" where at -30F and under, car exhaust can create fog that lingers for hours!


Actually, The fog hasn't been that bad this year. Here are some pictures from 2009, when it was -40 and foggy for the whole first week of January.

It is usually really bad when it's foggy because the snow doesn't let you see the lanes, and the fog doesn't let you see incoming traffic. You can barely see the headlights from the other car!








The cool thing about the fog is that it creates this really cool effect when ice forms on the trees branches, turning them completely white.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Come on! At least pretend you're jealous so I can feel good about myself.


My day sucked and I'm ****ing miserable. There. You can feel good about yourself now.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> My day sucked and I'm ****ing miserable. There. You can feel good about yourself now.


Now I'm not gonna be able to feel good knowing you had a crappy day. Man, this is complicated!
Now that I think about it, that's why I'm drinking... because my day sucked too!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


> Haha. That's how it usually is every day. Where is that from?


Fargo, I think :con
That's one thing I don't miss about having a car...scraping it off in the dead of winter


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sas @ subay weeeee eat fresh


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

_Sexy like NC17
Artistic like Paul Cézanne
Smart like books
Pretty like the way she looks
Sensitive like ESP
Funny like sketch comedy
Athletic like Competition
Caring like a Catholic Mission__
:boogie:boogie:boogie

_I wrote this about somebody, but the sad thing is that I'm not sure if I'll ever tell them about it.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

TheDaffodil said:


> _I.like.to._eat, eat, eat apples and bananas.
> Omg, actually I am kinda hungry...I haven't had breakfast yet. Guess that would be why!


I like toooo eat, eat, eat, epples and benenes


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I shaved my weak attempt at a beard...it was itchy and looked dirty.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I shaved my weak attempt at a beard...*it was itchy and looked dirty*.


That was a beard alright.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So a guy who has to give up his 3 year old Bichon Shih Tzu stopped by our house today with the dog. She was trained and adorable and my parents are considering it. I miss having the companionship of a pet so much and if we end up not getting her after seeing her and everything my heart might break a little bit.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Note to self: Eat at work even if you don't feel like it. The consequences will suck otherwise.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Why the hell do I keep running into you? Just leave me alone. I don't need reminding how worthless I am.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I should probably put away this bottle of Hot Damn! and go to bed, but I'm not going to, am I?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jcgrey said:


>


Best review ever.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh I want to go to sleep but I cant. My bedroom door opens up right into the living room and is open. My roommate is sitting there watching tv. I feel weird saying good night. Feel weird just closing the door without saying anything because she might think it's weird me closing my door all of the sudden when it's always open. So I wait untill she goes to sleep. I don't even like to leave to use the bathroom because I have to walk by her. When I finally do go to the bathroom because I can't hold it anymore, I feel awkward as hell, smile at the floor and hope to got she doesn't say anything to me. 

This is quite pathetic


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Do you guys not like each other?

Colorado Bulldog (white russian + coke) = delish.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

We get along well, and she's really sweet. But I just feel very awkward around her. I've lived with her now for a couple of months, and have always tried to avoid her as much as possible. That's probably part of the problem though. Everytime she comes up to my door to 'chat' I get shaky and my lips start to quiver. It's been like that the whole time I've lived here. Ha Her room is right across from the bathroom door. So many times if I have to go to the bathroom and she's in her room, I will walk down to the store and use the bathroom there.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


>


 :haha


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I lived with a girl I didn't know that well a couple years ago. We started out trying to hang out at first and then after awhile we just started avoiding each other and it got kinda weird. My advice would be...ugh I don't have any. :bash

Maybe the more you talk to her the easier things will get. ESTD (easier said than done)...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

She finally turned in. Now I can eat, get something to drink, loosen up a bit. Of course, I have to tip toe about the house as I do this. :sigh

I think you're right. I think talking to her more, and getting used to her company is the only to deal with this. Through exposure. But at the same time I think, she will think it's weird that i'm suddenly more interactive with her and not such a reculse. Since that's how i've been since I moved in. Ugh this sucks. I live here to and pay half the rent, but when shes here, I'm stuck in my room. 

I need a drink.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Get really drunk with her. 8)


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


>


:haha


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I hate lazy people


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

You know what I don't like? Overpriced vodka. It's freaking grain alcohol and purified water, people! You're paying extra for the pretty bottle and you will eventually be too drunk to notice the difference. I could mix nestle water with moonshine and put it on an empty grey goose bottle and I'm sure I'd be able to find some idiot who will be happy to give me 30 bucks for it.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ lmao, yeah you're right. Reminds me of the poeple who, when I used to go out, would order mixed drinks with top shelf stuff. It doesn't f*kcing matter, you can't taste whether it's Smirnoff or McCormick's or whoever once it's mixed.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I could mix nestle water with moonshine and put it on an empty grey goose bottle and I'm sure I'd be able to find some idiot who will be happy to give me 30 bucks for it.


I'll give you 35...no, 45 bucks for it!! HERE JUST TAKE MY WALLET!!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I know what you mean ozkr. I used to buy the more expensive stuff thinking it was better some how. But I realize that it all taste the same. Like crap. So I just buy the cheap crap from now on.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

TenYears said:


> ^ lmao, yeah you're right. Reminds me of the poeple who, when I used to go out, would order mixed drinks with top shelf stuff. It doesn't f*kcing matter, you can't taste whether it's Smirnoff or McCormick's or whoever once it's mixed.





Jcgrey said:


> I know what you mean ozkr. I used to buy the more expensive stuff thinking it was better some how. But I realize that it all taste the same. Like crap. So I just buy the cheap crap from now on.


Nothing wrong with the $12 bottle. It won't ruin your night as long as you're mixing it right.



au Lait said:


> I'll give you 35...no, 45 bucks for it!! HERE JUST TAKE MY WALLET!!!!












HA! Enjoy your "Grey Goose" CHUMPS!!!


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

ozkr said:


> You know what I don't like? Overpriced vodka. It's freaking grain alcohol and purified water, people! You're paying extra for the pretty bottle and you will eventually be too drunk to notice the difference. I could mix nestle water with moonshine and put it on an empty grey goose bottle and I'm sure I'd be able to find some idiot who will be happy to give me 30 bucks for it.


Yup. I remember the mythbusters episode they did on the difference in quality of cheap vs expensive vodka. Good episode.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> UGH!!! Stupid interent I AM HAVING SAS WITHDRAWS!! I CAN"T WAIT TO GET HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where have you been??? Please tell me you haven't been sleeping or some nonsense like that!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Needy. How's Canadia?


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> UGH!!! Stupid interent I AM HAVING SAS WITHDRAWS!! I CAN"T WAIT TO GET HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It does get addictive. They might have to start a SAS rehab and detoxification program someday.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Georgi's anyone?

EDIT - Oh jeez, this thread moves fast.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I almost burned my banana bread.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I almost burned my banana bread.


If you know what I mean *wink*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea try not to burn your banana. I hear it can be quite painful


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I need to stop looking at stupid memes and get some work done.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Did anyone say meme?
Here is a blast from the (not so distant) past just because I'm nostalgic.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

^Doesn't hold a candle to my good friend Rick.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I see your Mr. Astley and raise you a...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I call, sir, I call.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:O A 2007 Yaris in my price range...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Alright and on that note, good night folks.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^They actually like being scratched on the top of the head. At least my frog babies do.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Who's the frog's baby daddy?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

thekloWN said:


> I call, sir, I call.


Allow me to continue:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^They actually like being scratched on the top of the head. At least my frog babies do.


That's cute lol. ah what am I talking about I cant sleep bla


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

**explodes**


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate you Food Network, and your shows promoting delicious looking foods that I'm not currently eating.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I hate you Food Network, and your shows promoting delicious looking foods that I'm not currently eating.


I hate food shows cuz they make 1.5 hours of work look like it can be done in 5 minutes. So I guess I hate them because I'm lazy.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ozkr said:


> You know what I don't like? Overpriced vodka. It's freaking grain alcohol and purified water, people! You're paying extra for the pretty bottle and you will eventually be too drunk to notice the difference. I could mix nestle water with moonshine and put it on an empty grey goose bottle and I'm sure I'd be able to find some idiot who will be happy to give me 30 bucks for it.


People say this a lot about vodka cuz its the closest thing to just water and alcohol available. But why does cheap vodka give you worse hangovers? There has to be some difference or that wouldn't happen.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I hate food shows cuz they make 1.5 hours of work look like it can be done in 5 minutes. So I guess I hate them because I'm lazy.


lol me too. Sometimes I wish that Paula Deen or that lady with the Italian cooking show would just come live with me and cook my every meal.

Not Rachael Ray though. She can take her crappy looking recipes elsewhere.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if youd like to be friends here just pm me...if you dont then act like you dunno! 

:lurk


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish you'd stop biting my feet. It hurts, you tiny fiend.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"I don't get it" isn't exactly comforting. I feel like you gave up and you're just keeping around because it's easy to.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for your kind support, both in words or in thoughts. It means a lot to me.

:group


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
Good morning! ^_^

:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

What an eventful morning I had. All I wanted to do was sleep in, but I found myself trespassing on state property instead.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Steaming, energetic gulps of this bitter brew to chase away any leftover, drunken memories of my nights without you.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

[joke opportunity]


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Eliza said:


>


Yes indeed.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

There is baseball on tv! :yay


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't believe what I've just been voluntarily listening to and enjoying. I've hated this song so severely for so long. I've heard it on the radio at work at least three times a day since it came out in 2009. I've frequently thought it to be the most annoying song ever created. I feel like that kid in the Demon Headmaster books who was at first immune but eventually succumbed to the evil hypnotic powers of the headmaster.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

What song?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm afraid that's classified information.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

lol. Lady Gaga?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Justin Bieber!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm terribly bored. Please feel free to ask me questions.

http://www.formspring.me/tutliputli


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

StevenGlansberg said:


> lol. Lady Gaga?





laura024 said:


> Justin Bieber!


No, but I fear this deterioration in taste will lead me to them both eventually.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got it. Miley Cyrus.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I was just thinking Miley...but then I thought would they listen to Party in the USA in England?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Yea try not to burn your banana. I hear it can be quite painful


I have one left. It's turning brown on its own.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


 He almost looks like a girl in the second one. I really hope he doesn't become the '10s version of Leif Garrett.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Good point. Maybe they made a version "Party in the UK."


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

It's freakin' gorgeous today. 26C with a nice breeze. So of course that means I get recruited by the 'rents to do some gardening work :lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love you guys. :heart


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Last night was awfully uneventful except for the horrible series of dreams I had, which reinforced my hatred for certain family members.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to go outside.....if it is near 10c like they said it was going to be.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm now certified to be a lifeguard... ****


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

OOOH YEAH! 8)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ I have never actually seen a single episode of this. Thanks though, that made me smile/laugh.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

"wineing and dineing"?! Wow, I wonder what she studied to get her degree. Maybe it was English iLiterature. :roll


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

markx said:


> "wineing and dineing"?! Wow, I wonder what she studied to get her degree. Maybe it was English iLiterature. :roll


What are you talkeing about?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

markx said:


> "wineing and dineing"?! Wow, I wonder what she studied to get her degree. Maybe it was English iLiterature. :roll


Haha. I get irritated by people who can't spell properly. I hope that doesn't make me a snob.

-----

I want this little guy:










He'd solve all my problems.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been absolutely blah all day... no highs no lows... just blah... now... a shower and to try to get up the energy to take my son to Church - then I will feel better.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Is Wiccan really non satanic?
I want my onion rings already!
I want my piercing already!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Can I get high off of you?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Omg so cute.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That is pretty damn cute x)


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

When things seem too good to be true, they usually are.









Maybe I'm just too unrealistic. :con


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate Sundays...I'm sooooo boredddd :yawn


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Sundays are terrible. **** 'em!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:bah


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Exercising puts me in a good mood and helps with my SA:boogie:yes


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Why does visiting other people's profiles makes me feel weird, but I don't feel weird about people visiting my profile? I don't even question why other people visit my profile but for some reason I wonder if other people wonder why I visited theirs. :stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Why does visiting other people's profiles makes me feel weird, but I don't feel weird about people visiting my profile? I don't even question why other people visit my profile but for some reason I wonder if other people wonder why I visited theirs. :stu


How would they know you visited when you're in invisible mode? :stu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit:^ I feel the same way. Even when i'm in invisible mode. I still feel like they know I was there somehow. I always cringe before visiting a profile.

I was wondering why some construction projects take so long to complete....I now know why.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> if youd like to be friends here just pm me...if you dont then act like you dunno!
> 
> :lurk


i should rephrase that...i wrote "pm" instead of "friendship request"...i meant if you think im similair to you then just pm me and ask to be friends..."if you dont then act like you dunno!" was me being excited for no reason...and no...i didnt skillfull write that first post to qoute it now and make everyone inbetween look mean/unkind/whatever...im getting tired of begging...im also getting tired of being myself but having to make everything better again


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

BrokenStars said:


> How would they know you visited when you're in invisible mode? :stu


Mmmh...That makes it kinda worse because it makes it seem unfair. I think it's kinda irrational and it somehow relates to the feeling I get in real life where I feel like I shouldn't pay too much attention to the little things people do but at the same time I worry too much about people noticing everything I do.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

The ad banner on the SAS homepage: *Why Women Love Jerks...Click here to find out why nice guys always lose.*

Are you freaking kidding me? We've already got a few hundred threads on that crap.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

inna sense said:


> *Rambling*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ozkr said:


>


so your reply to me is a youtube clip...i didnt watch it...write what they said in the clip if they said anything


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

inna sense said:


> so your reply to me is a youtube clip...i didnt watch it...write what they said in the clip if they said anything


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...eaudioresponsetoinsultsfromadudeidontknow.mp3


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

So excited! David is applying to my school.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ozkr said:


>


wow!...a 7 second clip and now youre too anxious to even type...your sa must really be bad...also...did you notice i removed my sig and avatar BEFORE you posted?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

You have commented on the video twice, and no, I didn't notice your signature.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^This exchange is confusing...


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^This exchange is confusing...


It is to me too. You can actually see the where it started and it still makes no sense.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ozkr said:


> You have commented on the video twice, and no, I didn't notice your signature.


and thats why youre not a good person


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

inna sense said:


> and thats why youre not a good person


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay i think i got it!!! :-D


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know what to do anymore


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^This exchange is confusing...


I agree.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> So excited! David is applying to my school.


That makes two of us dude.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ozkr said:


>


ok...time for me to say sorry...would you like a friendship request or should i join

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...eaudioresponsetoinsultsfromadudeidontknow.mp3


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I ****ing love icecream.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

And I ****ing love ignore lists (not directed at you, GnR)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

and i love this thread cuz its just random thoughts


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> I agree.


that smiley always gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Eliza said:


> that smiley always gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

GnR said:


> The ad banner on the SAS homepage: *Why Women Love Jerks...Click here to find out why nice guys always lose.*
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me? We've already got a few hundred threads on that crap.


Didn't you know there is only one type of woman, and that type only likes one type of man. Man, things are always so simple!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

inna sense said:


> and i love this thread cuz its just random thoughts


Take it easy, inna. You're going through a rough phase right now and I dont quite understand what you want right now and why you're being so aggressive. All I can do is hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Eliza said:


> that smiley always gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I should have known that was gonna happen :con


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


>


:haha


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit: That's too much must go away now.

Holy crap we are at *ERNIE*


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:door


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


>


That's awesome!


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Bacon wrapped brownies! :yes

Or brownie dipped bacon bites!

I'm so making some tomorrow. :b

Who would have thought a commercial for Little Big Planet 2 would cause such an ecstatic string of thoughts.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


>


that's pretty dang funny.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Norm MacDonald tweeting the Oscars has made my weekend.

"_by the time the dead guy montage starts kirk douglas will be in it_"


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Sometimes you have to ride this stuff out. Sometimes you just have to believe that tomorrow will be better than today.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> Norm MacDonald tweeting the Oscars has made my weekend.
> 
> "_by the time the dead guy montage starts kirk douglas will be in it_"


:teeth


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

irishK said:


> Sometimes you just have to believe that tomorrow will be better than today.


I agree. Sometimes it is.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I love Laura and The Shins. Feel like an *** right now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

drama! :yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahh no more. At least no more today.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This place is off it's rocker today.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I know! We are up to threat level *ERNIE!*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh man. This is getting super surious guys.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

that cat best step aside if he knows what's good for him.


some of these random thoughts are getting a little intense ngl.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Worst Oscar Hosts ever. I predicted as much.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Worst Oscar Hosts ever. I predicted as much.


Was it really that bad? They're both so likable.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, I want some of whatever James Franco was smoking tonight. Daniel Desario all over again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no idea what just happened :blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Stupid tornado warning :afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well this has been an interesting evening..


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> Wow, I want some of whatever James Franco was smoking tonight. Daniel Desario all over again.


I'm watching this right now actually. The girl Sam likes just told him she feels like they're sisters...I feel so bad for him.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I'm getting subtly mocked for being so affected by this cold.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Millenniumman shutdown in 10.....


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

awww man, don't shut down mm. Think of yourself as Arnold Schwarzenegger in that movie Kindergarten Cop.

Yes you're surrounded. Yes, you're outnumbered. Yes, we sometimes gang up on you, and you have to run out of the room, screaming llke a madman, for a moment of silence and a breath of fresh air.

But we all love you, man. Love you like a brother. OK, maybe a step-brother.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Millenniumman shutdown in 10.....


Trolling has you down?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

8 0 0

ohhhh yeeeeeaaaaaaaah


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I poop my pants


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

The unknown is sexy. :yes


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

"I am missing you. Tell me why the road turns...."

You have no idea how much I miss you and think about you.............


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

When people at SAS talk about someone's wall to they mean his facebook wall or his profile page here at SAS?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Me: Okay self, *GO TO BED!!!* :mum

Self: :afr okay


Goodnight.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope Mary feels better... no response needed.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Good morning...if it is a good morning, which I doubt

I hate it when I get to work and have no interesting emails - feel so lonely...and bored :roll


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update... glad she will be seeing a dr... hope they give her what she needs to get better ASAP.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm distracted way too easily.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Screw that post!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yaaawn...Good morning.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Yaaawn...Good morning.


creepyyyyyy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aw man. The floor in here is not safe to drink off of!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

RRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRWWWWWWWW 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that's my one post for today

Actually random: The abbreviation for Improvised Explosive Device is an anagram of DIE.



shadowmask said:


> Screw that post!!!


Screw _that_ post!!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Aw man. The floor in here is not safe to drink off of!


and that's coming from a cat!

edit: hardi har raa raa arnt i a filly sucker


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Makes me laugh every time I see it on television


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


>


:teeth

one post turned into three...:um


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

so here I'm, sitting like a useless empty can of coke in a dump. wasting my vacation. running once in a while, but my illness is making it tough. FML!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


I'm nowhere near that interesting after a cup of coffee.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn, I don't remember ever wanting to be friends with somebody this badly before. She is just a really interesting and impressive person to me. I need to show her that I can be interesting and impressive too. Maybe then her desire to be my friend will overwhelm her cautious nature.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Was going to try and get up relatively early today (for me) but I woke up and just kept sleeping. I feel like I could sleep forever sometimes if I wasn't worried about other people noticing. 

Crap start to the day...I know I could turn it around if I just get motivated and do the things I need to do but I'm not sure I see that happening. Maybe typing it out will help.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I want someone to pretend he loves me for 24 hours. And I'll do the same. We'll be the happy, loving couple that I'll never truly be a part of. If only that wouldn't make me feel even more empty. I want someone to care. I want someone to give me a reason for living. I want someone to give me a reason for trying. I want what I won't have.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Tornado!!!!!!!!! :hide


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ seriously?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Picking up some Chinese food. I'm so hungry...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

AHhhHHHhhHhhhhhhhhhh!!!!

...

...

AHhhhHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Picking up some Chinese food. I'm so hungry...


This made me so hungry and craving Chinese Food I made a thread about it lol....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This looks like so much fun! 





Think I found my soul mate


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

"_Attitude is a little thing that makes a BIG difference._" - My fortune cookie

Who needs therapy when you have chinese food?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Feeling elated more and more as days go by...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> "_Attitude is a little thing that makes a BIG difference._" - My fortune cookie
> 
> Who needs therapy when you have chinese food?


One time my dad got a fortune cookie without a fortune in it. :rofl What does that mean? :stu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

edit: that was stupid. Don't know what I was doing there...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^That is an interesting arrangement of graphics you got there.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I like your new avatar Laura.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you. Next time it should be my Siamese kitty.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a half siamese. Also a tabby. She is going to be my next avatar. Both of mine: Lynx is the white one, and Bo is the tabby one.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My Lynx (avatar) playing fetch, my ex wife in video.:


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

Feeling groggy... got to make myself a hot cuppa coffee


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jcgrey said:


> I have a half siamese. Also a tabby. She is going to be my next avatar. Both of mine: Lynx is the white one, and Bo is the tabby one.


Aww. They're cute. I used to have a lynx, but he hated people and ran away one day. Here's a video my sister made of my cat Cocoa. :b

http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/1338602


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been on SAS...

ALL. DAY.

:um:um:um:um......:no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Aww. They're cute. I used to have a lynx, but he hated people and ran away one day. Here's a video my sister made of my cat Cocoa. :b


Aww soo Cute!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kitty love!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have two beautiful cats that like to play fetch, and come running when I whistle. I think they're dogs trapped in cats bodies lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just started back on Kolonopin today 1MG 3x day. and so far it's making me really drowsy, depressed about the past, but not helping with the anxiety aspect that much.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I miss my ex wife. I miss how things used to be...........blah


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't believe he's doing this.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My birds put a lot of time into this one.... Sorry I wond bombard the thread anymore


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

A weaker man would have eaten that last serving of stouffers.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh I need a hug. I can't get a real hug, but a virtual hug might make me feel better. that sounds strange but what the heck

:cry


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ohai thar :yay


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:group Group hug for Jcgrey?!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm selling these fine leather jackets


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Look, a new life for 39 bucks.http://www.trans4mind.com/new_life_course/

Problem is I don't have 39 dollars and its a load of ****e. Are people that stupid, really.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, the line between "ice cream" and "too much ice cream" is very thin.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

laura024 said:


> :group Group hug for Jcgrey?!


Thank you Laura.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Ugh I need a hug. I can't get a real hug, but a virtual hug might make me feel better. that sounds strange but what the heck
> 
> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Needy. Welcome back!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze


Thank you broken. Just feeling soo danged down tonight!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Instead of posting vids from my YT account I give you the option of just going there yourself and watching what ever you please. Mostly me and my pets.

http://www.youtube.com/user/jcgrey?feature=mhum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last one i'm sorry. A music video Bruce Almighty I made 4 years ago. Bruce is trying to get home


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

What I'm doing now will probably seem funny and cute when it's too late for me to enjoy it as part of my present. How simple things were, how good I had it, and how big my mistakes were are things I've only been able to appreciate looking back nostalgically and regretfully. Hindsight is useless unless you learn anything from it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Academy Awards, this is why I tivo you. So many boring and awkward acceptance speeches.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Meh...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Cookies.....lots of them. :yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


>


Thank you! really needed it :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry. ;(


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Jcgrey, don't give up. Everything is going to be okay.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just don't want to do this anymore. I'm soo tirred. I have had a wonderful experience at SAS and I love everyone of you . You you are so caring and compassionate. But personally. I am at the end of my rope theres nothing for me out there. I'm stuck here in my room every scared at everythig on the world. It's really soo painful I just want out. I've tried positive thinking, CPT all meds that exist and nothing.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I love you all . Everyone of you are very caring people. We are all going through the same thing here. Each one of can realate to one another in some way. But don't have the stregnth that the majority of you have and I feel like thaking the easy way out


hang in there. :squeeze everything will be ok.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah things will get better for you Jc.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I just made a sandwich out of brownies and cream cheese. It was okay, but won't be trying it again.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Girl Scout Cookies... hmmmmm...


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> I just don't want to do this anymore. I'm soo tirred. I have had a wonderful experience at SAS and I love everyone of you . You you are so caring and compassionate. But personally. I am at the end of my rope theres nothing for me out there. I'm stuck here in my room every scared at everythig on the world. It's really soo painful I just want out. I've tried positive thinking, CPT all meds that exist and nothing. I want to escape from this madnes once and for ALL!


Please hang on. You deserve to be here, never forget that. You have a place reserved just for you on this planet. Despair can be overwhelming, I have it at the moment too, but don't give into it. There are things to experience still, people to meet, little wonders to enjoy. Your room is not your prison. It's your safety net. We all need that. 
Venture out, don't be afraid. Little by little you'll realise it's not worth sweating the small stuff. But it takes time and patience. Please give it some time.

:group


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Futurama is so good.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

It's not even 8:30 and today already sucks.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

E93 said:


> It's not even 8:30 and today already sucks.


lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Why does nothing seem to work right? Ponder ponder ponder.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Ian Hislop on HIGNFY looks like Richard Nixon.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh yes, I think I'm soon gonna get the micro-tavor, the IDF's newest toy. :roll


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

my uncle once burned a million pounds, literally.

for the publicity id expect.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm so hungry... I wonder what I should eat.. :l


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:b:b:b:b:b:b:b:b:b:b

lovely


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nooo I'm siiiick. I don't have tiiiiime to be siiiiiick.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I'm getting paranoid that invisible mode isn't working ... DARN IT. 
I can't stalk people anymore :wife:um


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Stilla said:


> I'm getting paranoid that invisible mode isn't working ... DARN IT.
> I can't stalk people anymore :wife:um


 :eek

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Debating on whether or not I want to deal with hordes of people to get free pancakes.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I wonder how many killings makes a spree? lol jk


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm seeing my psychiatrist tomorrow... finally some help.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How do you get any work/responsibilities accomplished when you are extremely lazy/tired/depressed/apathetic/tired/lazy? I want to curl up into the fetal position on the floor.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I think my kpin is maybe too high. I'm sorry for making so many dark posts. I don't remember even posting those. Sorry guys


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

sup homies


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks needy. I'm going to talk to my doc about reducing doseage. I remember almost nothing of last night


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It isn't even fair. :no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What? one of my albums has dissapeared. I must have deleted it while I was blacked out on my stupid Klonopin!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

'Please hold while I transfer you to a human being.' Well thank you, robot. Hurry the eff up.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

It makes me sad seeing Robert Deniro playing the old man in all his new movies.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't do Starbucks. Give me a regular coffee and I'm good. Plus small should be small, large should be large. None of this venti / grande crap. I'm simple and I think that's okay.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The anonymous hater on my Formspring should reveal his/her identity.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

laura024 said:


> The anonymous hater on my Formspring should reveal his/her identity.


I disabled mine for that reason. Generally Formspring is pretty good fun but there's always some obnoxious tool that has to ruin it by being a snide, anonymous coward. It's pathetic.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

tutliputli said:


> I disabled mine for that reason. Generally Formspring is pretty good fun but there's always some obnoxious tool that has to ruin it by being a snide, anonymous coward. It's pathetic.


I'm not gonna let anyone ruin Formspring for me.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I'm not gonna let anyone ruin Formspring for me.


It's just some creeper.  They can go away and get a life.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I know there are things I have to do but yet I still don't do them. Putting things off in the past has never paid off yet I still do it all the time.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Same. :/ I even got extra time to study, and I'm not using it.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like to dance sitting down when I'm lazy and hear good music, grinding on anonymous objects. WOOOOHOOO! WINE IT PON YO CHAIR GALLLLLL 
lmao


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> efgrtfhjkul;.'/;/l.hjmbgfc


It's ok Needy. I understand. I've been there. I know this thought enters your mind quite frequently. But it's best not to worry over these things, If theres nothing you can do about it, and it's out of your control..... Then try not to agonize over it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Priorities:
1. NAP.
2. SAS.
3. RUN.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

irishK said:


> I don't do Starbucks. Give me a regular coffee and a sunrise and I'm good. Plus small should be small, large should be large. None of this venti / grande crap. I'm simple and I think that's okay.


I go to Starbucks once in a while just to get out of the office, but I don't like it. Their baked stuff is crap and the coffee isn't worth whatever they charge. Everything is way too expensive. Usually I just take the free coffee/tea provided at work, or bring teabags from home.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Must exercise to burn off carbs.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm misreading everything today.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

C̶̝͔̝̯̙̪̺̣̥͇̹͎̳͔̫̬͗ͪ̈̑ͭ͗̍͗̚͟ͅu̧͔̹͕̼̖͉̼̮̼ͭ͊̍ͬ͛̏ͯ͂̔ͥͮ͌̐͗͠r̢̓ͬ̐̎ͧ̀͆ͨͮ̚̕͡҉̯̣̟̩͓̣̲̖̭͖͟aͫ̄ͦ̃̅̒͋̉҉̵͍͎̥͓͔̤̫̤̬b̶̡̛̛͈̦̞̳̠̮̞̉̀̏̐̆͒ͭ̎ͤ̑̾̚͡ͅi̪̘͙̗͇̮̥̯͕̞ͮ̉ͪ͗ͨ͢͡͝t̷̻̫̻̹͚̹͎̼͍͖͈̼͉͕͕͔̗ͣ̆͑ͭ̍̆͟͝û͑ͮ̔̐҉̡̰̯̼͉͍͖̥̻̪͔̣̱̰͇̜r̛̗̱̺̙̬̜͔̣̞͈̳̪̟ͫ̈ͫ̀̾̑͡ ̛͍̞͓̘̣̱͔̯̥͚̠̼̩̟ͮ̓ͭ͂͒̑͆̿ͨ̌̾̂͒̌̾̊̈͛a̸̛̤̤̱̼̼̙͖̻̬̳̪̻̻̣ͩ̐͌͠c̶͂̓ͩͦ͋ͭ͗͊̾̉̆́͏̞͎̘̱̰͕̹̝͖͎̳̦͕̳̙͡ ̴̢̟̗͈͈͎͎̮̲̞̭͉͗ͤ̈ͩͩ̃͋͛ͫ̑̑͊̏̌̂̾̅͊͢î̯͎̱̼͍͛̐̐͒̂̇ͣͮ͒̏͜͟aͦͦͫͯͤͫ̋͋ͤ̾̂͆ͫ͐̐ͬ̓ͮ̈́̀͘͏̵̭̖̯̯͎̟͎͓͔̮̦̥̫c̴͋ͯ̌̐̅̋́̔̽̈́́̊̚͏̨̛̭͕̲̼̼͇͇͔̞̝̬̠uͧ̆̏̀̿͂̽͛̍̌̓͝҉͈̼͔̫̣͙̼̘̫͉͇l̡̯̥̬̞͎̓̍̋͛ͬͤ́ͥ͒̿͌͊̑̒̕i̷̛̥̦͔͇̭͙̜̪ͪ͒̾͗ŝ̵͓̘̲ͩ̍̑͐̃̓̈̇̆͗ͬͫ̈̚͞ ̧͙̪̜̻̟̪̦̹͙̱̫̂̌͛͂͝ͅợ̸̡̧̞͕̬̮̪͙̦̦ͩ̅ͦ̏̆̐̍͊̆͆ͮͧ͗͢r͋̎ͮ͒̒͌͐ͧ̃͂͐ͨ̌ͤ̍̒ͥ͌̀҉̖͉̻̱͚̯͚̳ͅc̹̲͚̮̤̞͇͍͈̰͕̲̬̳̑̈ͤ̄̅̊ͪ͊̏͑͠i̇ͬ̊̐҉̴̨̣̰̠̩̮̹͉̣͓͖̼͎̞̹̜̬͡͠.̷̡̜̲͈̙͖́̊̇ͩͦ̋͛͛̓ͭ̉ͤ͋͆͡͞ ̴̧̙̮̝̥̭̳̙̗̞͈̮͉̠͈͚͕̽ͯͭ̈́̄̿ͧ̃ͣ̍̕͟͠
͈̟̙̤̩̠̗͉̟͓̹̫̻̳̒̏̍̅ͯͪ͐̈̃͆͌̆̅ͬͯͭ̚͜M̶̵̴̨̳͉̺͉͇̭͎͙̤͙̔̇ͭͬ̓ͧ̂͋̚͢a̵̛̦̠͇̙̗̳̻͔̜͙͇͕͔̱̲͇̫̦ͥ̔͒ͧ̉ͤ̈́̂̃ͤ̕͢͢u̴͖̰̞͓̭͕͎̭̮̮̩̬̠̤̦̖̻̖͑̽̿ͣͭͫͤ͑ͫ͂̒́ͨ͌͑̒ͨ͌͜rͧͯͮ̍ͬͨ͂͗ͮ̀̓̔ͮͪ͋͋ͬ̚̚҉̵̴̞̦̠̟͝͞i̷̧̧͍̫̼̲̤̲̦̱̝̳͓̘̭̩̩̓̋̈́ͩ̊̔̀̑͐̍ͮ̾ͨ̌̓̋̄̑ͅͅs̷̵̴̼̪̜͕͈̬̪̖̪͂ͩͦ̃ͦ̽ͬ͢ͅ ̨̇̏͛̒̀ͮ͟͡҉̻̬͔̘͔̠̩̳͈̤̬̳̦̤̳̼t̛͓̺̗̺͚͎̬̲̹͈̄̑͗̎͒ͭ̽ͦͤͅĕ̢̲̘͖͖̥̤̭͕̭͍͙̻̦̇͌̆̐ͣ̈̿ͬͪ̚͜ͅm̵͕̪̝̟̯̊ͣͪ̂̐͘͟͜͝p̛̙̥̠̲̹͍̯̘͖͔͙̄͛̒ͩ́̕ư̵̡̤̝̜͈̫͚̬̗̙̈́̓̽̌ͮ̆ͩ͛͊̓̍ͦ̔̈́͆́̚͘ͅs̴͈̯̺̗̠͎͎̰̘͈̩̩̭̩ͦ͗̅́̌̋ͣ͋ͬ̒̑͂̽̏̚̕͜ ͒ͣ͋҉̳̞̭͉̞͕̬r̢̧̛͚̜̭͖ͦ̉̿̄͛ͪͩͬ̊̒͛̌ͬͧ̆ų̷͎͈̦̖͈̟͓̤̗̞̻̹͍͕̪̲̮̆̓̿͆̈̾̉͑̃ͤ́͜͠t͐ͬ͋̇ͨ͂̏̑͂ͩͥͤ͝҉̤̝̱̘̦̳̮̜̥̹̮͝rͣ̂̒ͩͭͬͨ̊ͭ̅̐ͣ̉̉̔͆ͨ̿͜͏̮̩̝̯͙̝͢ų̨̫̲̜̖͉̗̜͇͙͎̞̞̣͇̺̠͈̖͆͋͛́̃̿͆̀͌̏ͥ̃̎͛ͨͣ̉̀͞m͂͂ͬ̉̊̈́̃̾ͬ̀ͫ̇̌̐̏͌ͭ̚̕͢҉̸̺̯̟̣̱̥̟̠̣̣̠̟͎͇̺̞͔ ̶̷ͭ̈́̿̂ͨ̔͗ͤͯͩ̿́̒ͮ͆͌ͣ̚͢҉̻̲̰̞l̨̢̖̜̖̻̤̮̹̺̗̪̙͚̙̫̭̤͍̗̹ͫ͒ͥ̉͟͝ĭ̺̮̲͉̯̻͍̭͆̋ͩ̀ͮ̎̆̐̐́͟͜b̢̥͚͙̯̱̭͈͍͎͙̦̝̭̌́ͩ̍͆̅̀͢͠e͐̏̾͆̾̀̎̽͏̸̛̦̳͔̺͎̥̥̼̯̞̜͓͈̖͖̗͖͎͟͝r̶̢̠͓͚͖̻̲̒̇͐̈́̌̑͆ͪ̇ͮ̅͑̓͗̑̒͠ờ̧̺̤͚̺̅̓,̸̸̪̫̤͕͎̞̱̝̗̝̬̹̥̹̜̦̠̃̍̄̔ͯ̃̆͌̋̂̒͒͋͌̀͊̈́ͪͩ̀̀ͅͅ ̴͇̘̺͎͕̿ͭ̽̅ͬͩͫ́̕a̴̵̝̘̙̥̫̘̭̬̩̖͉ͬ̆̑̎̓ͦ͌ͯ̌̈́̆̃ͪ̈́͑̀̚͝͡ṭ̸̸̝̻̤͖̝̞̖̝͕̖̟̞͇̬̿̽ͭ̍̌ͦͦͬͭͧ͑̓ͭ̂̅̓̂̽͠͠ͅ ̷̧̩̱̻̙ͦ̂̽ͤͮc̙̝̘̱͓̫͔͉̦͇͍͇͌̾̄̃ͧ̔͐́̂͆͆̈́̋ͨ́o̴̵ͥ͆́̅̓҉̠̟̬̱̱̭̦̭̦̳͞ņ̶̮̹͓̣̬̝̰̝͉͐ͪͮ͊̂̋̓̐̓͛̄̏͐ͣͤ͠v̡̗̖̙̟͈̝͇͔̱̏̇̓̀ͯ̂ͯ͢à̳̖̪̳͙͈̗̲͕͔̪̮͍̏ͧ̂̉̅͊͟͞l̸͓͍͍͓̭̞̘͎̗̣̭̻̾̇̓̑ͨͨ̊̑̾͌͒ͦ͂͘͢l͙̻͓̞̝͉̝̖̳͙͉͉̙̐̅̒́̽̍ͥ̓̑̀̕͡ͅi̡̢̧̛̼̫̼͔̜ͮ͑ͪ́̒̏͋͑͌̊̋͛̓̔̈̍́s̵̛͔̗̼̮̺̣͖̜ͮ̄̐̿͗̏ͣ̅ͮ̍̚̕͜ ̀̉̿ͩͩ̓̉̿̑̇̑͏͚̘͕̘͈̘̤̤̮̺͔͙̮̮̪̙͍͚̀͢ọ̵̵̞̤̣̖͎̭̥̤ͩ̈́ͬͤ̓̂ͭ̒̉͆̾̎̄͒̊̋̽̏͟r̶̨͉̖̩̹͉͉̼̫ͥ͒̒̽̓̀ç̴̴̛͚͇̼̯̞̱̤̗̣͚̖̞͚̮̠͔̝̦̋ͤͬͣ̅̏͗͌̑̏ͪͧ̃̓͋ͭ̋̀i̅͋̒͗̌̏̾̒͐ͦ͒͑ͪ̃̒ͪ̈ͨ̕͏̵͓͖̬͇̣͓͓ ̸͕̲͔̼̙͕̩̻̫̻̮̠̥̻͌̑̉͊͆͘͢s̸͎̞̬̠̺͚͈͕͚̤ͤ̇ͮ̍̓ͤ͛̋͒͘ȧ̢̢ͭͤ̀ͯ͑̏ͭ̐̉̍͗͡҉̜̘̼̘͙̞̮̩̺̜̣͎ͅg̢̖̮̱͍̻͖͇̤̹͖̣̉ͦͬ́̍̅͆ͮ͋̌ͮ̂̒̐͌̂͡͡į̶͍̤͖̥̮͙̽̈̽̂̀ͦ̀̓̃̓͗̋̊͘t̃ͩ͊̀̓̍͏̡͍̜͚̦͚̠̖̟͕̰ţ̫͉̞͎̄̅ͭͫ́͡ͅi̷̷̡͈͖̪̤̝̭̞̳͇̜̼̣̞̓̂͗ͫ̾́ͤ͘ͅş̸̐ͭͮ͊̌ͯ̀ͯ̋͋͛͑̃ͨ͋̐̽͂͏̜͕̞̰͈̥͈̜̘̻̙̤̼̗̣̜͖̪ ̵̧̧̯̱̥͔̝͖̥͇͓̪̻̼̠̻̮̳̮̲̗ͫ͌̾̍ͣ̓́ę̡̘̙̖̞̫̹̪͕̪ͩ̓̄̑̋̒̅̏̃̑ͨ̒̿̋̌̇̅́͘ͅúͯ̇͏̴̪̠͚̗̞̹̭̼̠̱͙̫̩̮̭̤͠ͅ.ͮͦͫͯͦ̏ͥͫ̋̍̏̚҉͖̮̘͙̬͓̗̖̣̤͠
̯̣͚̖̣̗͈̬̠̩͇̣̯͙̬̹͓̤͍ͭ͋͑ͮ͑ͧ͐ͧ̒ͪ̌ͬ̋̓̇ͮ̄̀̕͜ ̀̑ͭ̈̋ͪ̈́ͩͯ̽ͤ̄̏͗ͬ̚҉҉͏͈̘̖̬̳̲̖D̡͓͈͖̘̦̻͙̩͎̣͓ͨ͑̏ͭ̏̂͒̓oͧ̑̌̈̍̄͆̀̈́̔͏̨͎͙̬̘̭n̴ͮͥ̋ͤ͌̈̈́̐̅͊ͯ̚͟͟͡҉̭͖̬̙̘̘̳̺͖ͅͅe̸̛̮̮̦̲͍͙̰̯̬̳̩̫̳͚ͥ́̒̏͟͞c͉̖̗̘̭̯̘͈͍̈́ͩ͌̀͂͋͋̀͘͜͞ ̴̢̛͙͕̙͔̺̼̙̥̗͔͇͕ͧ̊ͣ̏̑̄̃̂͂̀̔̊̔ͮ͌ͤͪ͜o̵̵̢͍͓̮̟͕̺̩͕̱̥͈̪̟͍͍̩ͦͭ͑̋̑̀̒̆͗̊͗̐̿̐r̗̙͈͙̣̗̞̜̣̹̮̙̜̳͍ͮ͂ͫ̽̈̒̍̅̈ͤ͡͠n̶̷̮͈̟̭̋͆̎ͤͦͦ͟͞aͮ̾ͩ̒͆͆̓̒̂̾ͣ͑̑̚͞͏͍̤̻͎͔̰͉̘͈̬̮̳͇̲̼̱̀́ͅr̶̢̞̬̤͍̹̩̜̎̽̍͗ͣ́̿ͭ̉̅̐͂ͤ͛͛̈͂̂ͨe̢̛̖̺͉͚̫̞̳̠͕̤̦̲̥̙̘̗̍̓ͣ́͢ ̸̸̡̙̠͓͍̲̗͓̭̳͓̩̩̹͎̉͐͆̃ͤ͛̅͋̑͑̔́̚m̧͕̺͉̜̲͙ͧ̀̔́ͥ͡oͦͤ̀́͘͏̦̗̰̝̤̯̯͖̮̖̖̫̣̟lͪ̑̎̽͏̜͚̘͕̜̫̟̗̯̝̦̥̩͎͎̗̮̥e̅̌̊̈́̀̈́̋ͥ̇̈́ͮ҉̶͖͈̲̪͖͙̹s̃ͫͭ͛ͨ̈́̂ͣ͌̂ͯ̓̑̅ͥͧ̏͏̨̝̪̟̥̫̤͉̼͇̫̟̗͙̬̙̟͢͝t̶̶̷̥̫̣̱̗̱͚̬͙̦̬͓̣͎͚͖̙͕̟̽͗̿̄ͣ̌̋͂̿i̸̡̇̓̎̒̏͒̓̋͌͟͏͎̱̞̩͖ͅe̶̸̸͑̋̉ͦͨ̑ͩ̏͒̀ͫ̾̿҉͕̟̹̜̹ͅ ̗̳͍͉͎͖̫͚͎̣ͮ͛ͪ̇ͦ̀͢ͅl̢̗̖̘̭̻̙̮̮͚̼̖̻̳̲̖͖̯͓ͬͩͩ̎̌̈́̀͠͠͡ͅo̥̝͉͖̗̗̳̫͎̺̗͐ͨͬ̓̀̈́͂͛ͦ͊̀͘ṟ̸̡̧̝̫͈̲̖̫̮̤̣̞̙͗ͪͨ̂̐ͫͭ̑̑ͮ̾̈ͦ̀ͪͫͦͣ͘͟ȇ̡̠̞̣̲̼͚̰̣ͫ̑̀ͭͪͧ͋m̶̨͚̠̦̥̯̗̞͍̲͎͎̃̀ͧ̇ͨ̄ͭ͐ͧ͊̈͛ͅ ̡̛̯͈̞̥͔̖͚ͦ̾́̅̑̿͒͐̍a̮̱̜̹̯̱͙̹̪̙̯̥ͩ̿ͥ̎ͫͪ͛ͦ̌̏̿̾ͭ̕̕͢͡ṫ͛ͩͫͦ́҉̸̰̙̘̺͓̞̲͍͖̼͇̥̙̕͟ ̶̵̷̻̭͉͍̳̳ͫ̏ͥ̇̓ͮͨͤͫͩ̋͐̽̀͊ͨ̓̍̕a̢͇̠̖͖̿̓̌̐̌̃̓̄̆ͭͯ̌ͣͥ̅̕͞û̶̡̅ͤ͋̿͝҉͎͈̙̟̩ĉ̸̴̣̞̤̺̤̱̻̤̟̠͓̻̖͚͈̫̠̝̄̑̇͌ͯ̈́̓ͦͮ̂̎͋͒ͭͤ̚ͅt͎̜̺̻̯̪̖̩͚̲͇͈̪͉͕̣͙̳̉ͥͫ̏̄͜͜͡ǫ͔͎̥͚͈̯̜̞͙̙̹̯̥̲̹̝̺͕̀͐̇̿̀ͮ̑͋͛͑̏͆ͮ̀ͬ̊̚̕r̘̫̯̫͍͔ͪ͊͒͐ͮ̌͗̇ͤ̄͠.̴̞̝̰͖͚͖̜̱̫̘̘̝̬̻͕̾̉̄̾̄͐ͫͫͫ͗̅̃͜͡
̨̢̛̛̠͚̹͓̫̱̘͇̞̞͎̰̙͙̐̐̔̏̅́̂ͤ̈̂̚ ̤̤͈̤͍ͪ̃̒͆ͣ̅̓͟͝͝Ȧ̢̜͙̥̮̲̈́̓ͫ̓͛̾̀ļ̷̴͓̭͚͖̩̘̻̼͈̭̭̫̟ͭ̈́̉͊́̋̆ͬͧ͗̆̊͟͞i̵̶̡̱͈͍̤͖̤̣͔̙̘̦͔̠̭͓͎̿ͨ̅ͪͧͮͦ͘q̵̶̦̼̟͖̗̭ͩ̓̐̿ͩ̅̒̀͟͞ȕ̜͓̞̩̪̖̪͚̑̓̔ͪ̐́̀͠ͅa̛̪͉͔̮̻͓͈͓̞͔̻ͣͧ̀ͧ̓̎ͦ̄̓͌͌̓̿̾̕mͨ́ͮͫ͑̃̍̆͑҉̴̶̴̞̩̩̱͍̠̝͞ ̐̾͂̇͗̀̾͌̎ͪ̾̃̋ͥ̅̅҉̣͇͓̞̗͟e͐ͫ̃̔̓ͨ͐ͪ̐͢҉̯͎̠̩̟̙̬ģ̭͎̥̬̭͔ͨ̎̓̇̾̾ͫ͞e̴̼̙̱̙͉͙̬̣̗̱͊ͭ͑͌ͮ́͘ț̴̡̡̛̖̪̻̬̟̳͕͍̍ͭ̚̕ ̨̰̝̟͍̮̮̗̖͕̙͚̦͕͊̅̄̿ͮ̌̑͌͌ͩ̚͜͜͝ͅo̠̜̳̦̞̭̳̘̖̖̝͋ͮͦ̓͂ͪͦͧ̒ͦ͊̏͛ͬͨ̍͞͝ͅr̼̮̤͓͙̼͍̮̰͙̱̽ͧͮ̂̓̽́͐̽ͮͧͮ̔͛̕͜͝c̶̨̱͇͇̲͎̥͈̬͖̹̞̮͉̣ͫ͗̓͌͑̌̓ͪ̓ͦḭ̖̗̺̗͕̝͕̓̓͆́̓ͩ͗́͟͠͞ ̝͔̩̟͇͍̰͓͙̫̐̅̽͆ͭ̂͂͊ͭ̀́̕͢ȩ̵̺͕̬̼̫̜̖̬̪͉̥̜̯̞̞̅̔̈͆ͪͮͤͫ͂͛͛ͩ̌̉ͯ̚͘͜͞ͅǔ̴̹̫͈̤͈̱̮̥͕̖̹̪͈̜̓̔ͫ̐̄̓ͩ͑̋̅̀͘i̷̡̢̝̹̻̮͕̖̿̅̑̌̌̏ͣ̈͑̔ͤ̐́s̵̤̼̹̲̲̣ͨ͊͒̍̎̓ͯ̽ͤͨͣ̕̕m̛͇̝̗̬͉̰͓̤̖̠̣͎̱͗̒ͫ͗ͫ̈ͩ͋̒̆́ö͙̻͍̣͍͚̣̟͖̪̩̱̝̱̖̮̫̣̑̔̔́d̨̛̞̙͇͉͉̲͓̻̪͇͒͌̉ͤ̂̆̽́̚͞͝ͅ ̙̮̯̱̫̹̣͙͓̖̪̖͊̓ͮ̎ͧ̇ͯ̎ͬ̄͌͌̓͌̔̎̒̈́̀̚l̷̠̘̭͓̭͎̥̫̭̲̣̻̦̹͓̏̒ͣͣ̒ͬ̈́́͡͡e̶̽̍̽ͧ͞͡҉̡̠̠̺̣̲̞̺̥̲͕̹͖͚ç̷͔̘͍̟͖̣̖̦̮͈̠̭̱̎ͪͬͮ̏ͧ͝͝ͅͅtͬ͗̽͒͛̄͟͏̩̤̼̣͚̭̰̬̦̳͍̰̳͔̣̮͖͓̖̕ṵ̶̧̤͙̩͓̳͛͂̆ͧ͋͆̇͆̽ͨͮ̒̒̽ͦ̋͟ͅş̙̩̼̫̱̮͉̯̠̆̀̈̏ͪ͆ͯ̓ͩͩ̽̃͂͗ͥ̎̐͗͜ ̵̢͙͖̳̲̙̮̺̤̟̬̙̩̳̰͍̌̌̆ͥ͋̚̚͘c̐ͬ̾̿̽ͭ̆͋͌͗̌̽͑̋̃̒̿̈̀͝͏͔̭̙̘̥͚͇̰̲̣͓͇̗̱́͡ò̢̧̿͂̎̀̾̿̑̃̓̍́͐́̆͛͜͠҉̯̲̗̗̜̜͔͍̩ͅm̴̛͆ͣ͒̆̊ͥͮ͗̍ͬ̽̓͏̢̟̪̹̰̭̰̭̝̗m̀̀ͫͨͨ͆ͣͨ̇͂̓̅͝͝҉̶̞̯̱͖o̸̗̼͈̯͚͇̪̟̺̟̿̄̑ͧͮ̋̒ͩ́́d̛͖̯̙̟͕̝̠̱̞̮̙̅̎̏͋̾͑̂̋̚͝ͅō̴͐̋͏̤̤̝͖̯̘̫̥͇̭͠ ̵̢̢͙͖̺̜̝̮͕̹̒̈ͧ̎̾ͯ̅͋͒̃p̈́̅̈ͫͩ̋͆ͩ̉ͤ̆ͯ͊͠҉̛̛̲̣͇͇͘r̷̜̤̯͍̪̪̞̩̻̰̭̤͙̭̭͈̱̎̏̋͋͆ͬͨ̒ͯ̃̓ͯ̀̌̄̅͢͞͞ͅe̢̛̛͈̩͍̯̩̫͍̲͇̰̰͍̦͔̞̳̺ͥ̆̀ͫ̃̎̋̔̏̎ͪ͑͆͂̓͛͑̚t͙̻̯̼͍̺̩̻̥͍̥͈̱̣̠͍̜̪̻͋ͭͤ̄́i̢̨̖̯̳͍̰̱̩̦̹̤̼ͣͥ͗̓̏͆̌̍̅̔́̚ư̴̘̣͚̜̤̩͕̯͔̼͙̰̺͖̫͇ͦ̐͊͐ͥ̃̓̓̒ͥ̊ͤ̊͊́͒m̴̴͙̩̳͚͔̋̽̓̉ͭ̿̇̀̉ͫ̀͟͝ ̶̨̨̧̙̥̦͓̪̙̜̦̺͕͓̬̻̭̥̞̗ͥͧ̃ͪ͒̍̿ͤ̀̌ͅę̨̥̗͓͚̝̮̦̟͓̠͔͙̗ͯ̄ͭ̔̈́̍̂̀̍ͦͨ̊̍ͫ͒ͭͪ̅̚ͅu̡͚̬̝̯͕̝̞ͭ͒ͩ͛̇͟͢ ̵͍̘͓̝͈̰͍̞̺̲͕̮̯͔̯̭̮́̆͋̓̈́͋̍̿̂ͣ̏ͯ͊̊̕͟ͅų̵̶̛̙͉̼̲͉̲̤̪͙̺̝̪̩̣̦͖̜̔̓̉̎̅̒̔ͅt̵̰̟͔̼͕́̀̌ͬͥ̃ͫͦ̃ͬ̓̈́̈́̐̀͜͢ ̶̣̤͙̳͕͖̠̱͋ͬ͋ͩͦ̈́̈́̈́̇͆͒͜q̵̶̨̠̲̰̫͓̰̪͍̖̬ͫ̂ͮͮ̔̾̿͆̽̃̿̇͋̓̇ͮ̔͆̀̚͜ư̽͂ͣ̅̅̒͋̽ͩ͜͠҉͚͇̭͎̻̳̘̖̙̠̘̖̕a̴̡̢̠͓̜̳̻͔͓ͮ̍ͥ͑̽̇̊͋̂̊͒̾̋̑̓͡͞ͅm̷̢̳̜̦̹̣̬̍̊̈́̅ͮ͌̑̾̐́͠͞.̢̘̰̙̼͉̞̮̱̳͈͖̫͇̪̫̝̦͙͊̈́̑̑̽͂͝ ̡̛̪̟̙̻̤̳̳̥̮̣̟̥̲̔͂̈ͩ̆̒̇̓́̚͜͠.̸̼͈͎̤̖̱̤ͭ͊͢ͅ ̺͍̻̫̥ͧ̆̿́̑̌̊ͦ


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I shouldn't be worried, but should I go to the store anyway just to ease my mind.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish more men were into ladies who dress modestly. Showing a lot of flesh isn't my style and doesn't suit me. I wonder if anyone will ever appreciate that about me. :sigh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

tee-hee-hee :teeth


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

If there's one thing worse than having _no_ beautiful women looking at your dating site profile, it's having _several_ beautiful women looking at your dating site profile. :sus

(Apparently I'm part of a freak show)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ get used to it!

I say, peeps, what's happened to all the avatars??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^^ no fair editing. I don't mean get used to any "freak show".


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Random is as Random does


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> lol nice


How and why err ok


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

ozkr said:


> C̶̝͔̝̯̙̪̺̣̥͇̹͎̳͔̫̬͗ͪ̈̑ͭ͗̍͗̚͟ͅu̧͔̹͕̼̖͉̼̮̼ͭ͊̍ͬ͛̏ͯ͂̔ͥͮ͌̐͗͠r̢̓ͬ̐̎ͧ̀͆ͨͮ̚̕͡҉̯̣̟̩͓̣̲̖̭͖͟aͫ̄ͦ̃̅̒͋̉҉̵͍͎̥͓͔̤̫̤̬b̶̡̛̛͈̦̞̳̠̮̞̉̀̏̐̆͒ͭ̎ͤ̑̾̚͡ͅi̪̘͙̗͇̮̥̯͕̞ͮ̉ͪ͗ͨ͢͡͝t̷̻̫̻̹͚̹͎̼͍͖͈̼͉͕͕͔̗ͣ̆͑ͭ̍̆͟͝û͑ͮ̔̐҉̡̰̯̼͉͍͖̥̻̪͔̣̱̰͇̜r̛̗̱̺̙̬̜͔̣̞͈̳̪̟ͫ̈ͫ̀̾̑͡ ̛͍̞͓̘̣̱͔̯̥͚̠̼̩̟ͮ̓ͭ͂͒̑͆̿ͨ̌̾̂͒̌̾̊̈͛a̸̛̤̤̱̼̼̙͖̻̬̳̪̻̻̣ͩ̐͌͠c̶͂̓ͩͦ͋ͭ͗͊̾̉̆́͏̞͎̘̱̰͕̹̝͖͎̳̦͕̳̙͡ ̴̢̟̗͈͈͎͎̮̲̞̭͉͗ͤ̈ͩͩ̃͋͛ͫ̑̑͊̏̌̂̾̅͊͢î̯͎̱̼͍͛̐̐͒̂̇ͣͮ͒̏͜͟aͦͦͫͯͤͫ̋͋ͤ̾̂͆ͫ͐̐ͬ̓ͮ̈́̀͘͏̵̭̖̯̯͎̟͎͓͔̮̦̥̫c̴͋ͯ̌̐̅̋́̔̽̈́́̊̚͏̨̛̭͕̲̼̼͇͇͔̞̝̬̠uͧ̆̏̀̿͂̽͛̍̌̓͝҉͈̼͔̫̣͙̼̘̫͉͇l̡̯̥̬̞͎̓̍̋͛ͬͤ́ͥ͒̿͌͊̑̒̕i̷̛̥̦͔͇̭͙̜̪ͪ͒̾͗ŝ̵͓̘̲ͩ̍̑͐̃̓̈̇̆͗ͬͫ̈̚͞ ̧͙̪̜̻̟̪̦̹͙̱̫̂̌͛͂͝ͅợ̸̡̧̞͕̬̮̪͙̦̦ͩ̅ͦ̏̆̐̍͊̆͆ͮͧ͗͢r͋̎ͮ͒̒͌͐ͧ̃͂͐ͨ̌ͤ̍̒ͥ͌̀҉̖͉̻̱͚̯͚̳ͅc̹̲͚̮̤̞͇͍͈̰͕̲̬̳̑̈ͤ̄̅̊ͪ͊̏͑͠i̇ͬ̊̐҉̴̨̣̰̠̩̮̹͉̣͓͖̼͎̞̹̜̬͡͠.̷̡̜̲͈̙͖́̊̇ͩͦ̋͛͛̓ͭ̉ͤ͋͆͡͞ ̴̧̙̮̝̥̭̳̙̗̞͈̮͉̠͈͚͕̽ͯͭ̈́̄̿ͧ̃ͣ̍̕͟͠
> ͈̟̙̤̩̠̗͉̟͓̹̫̻̳̒̏̍̅ͯͪ͐̈̃͆͌̆̅ͬͯͭ̚͜M̶̵̴̨̳͉̺͉͇̭͎͙̤͙̔̇ͭͬ̓ͧ̂͋̚͢a̵̛̦̠͇̙̗̳̻͔̜͙͇͕͔̱̲͇̫̦ͥ̔͒ͧ̉ͤ̈́̂̃ͤ̕͢͢u̴͖̰̞͓̭͕͎̭̮̮̩̬̠̤̦̖̻̖͑̽̿ͣͭͫͤ͑ͫ͂̒́ͨ͌͑̒ͨ͌͜rͧͯͮ̍ͬͨ͂͗ͮ̀̓̔ͮͪ͋͋ͬ̚̚҉̵̴̞̦̠̟͝͞i̷̧̧͍̫̼̲̤̲̦̱̝̳͓̘̭̩̩̓̋̈́ͩ̊̔̀̑͐̍ͮ̾ͨ̌̓̋̄̑ͅͅs̷̵̴̼̪̜͕͈̬̪̖̪͂ͩͦ̃ͦ̽ͬ͢ͅ ̨̇̏͛̒̀ͮ͟͡҉̻̬͔̘͔̠̩̳͈̤̬̳̦̤̳̼t̛͓̺̗̺͚͎̬̲̹͈̄̑͗̎͒ͭ̽ͦͤͅĕ̢̲̘͖͖̥̤̭͕̭͍͙̻̦̇͌̆̐ͣ̈̿ͬͪ̚͜ͅm̵͕̪̝̟̯̊ͣͪ̂̐͘͟͜͝p̛̙̥̠̲̹͍̯̘͖͔͙̄͛̒ͩ́̕ư̵̡̤̝̜͈̫͚̬̗̙̈́̓̽̌ͮ̆ͩ͛͊̓̍ͦ̔̈́͆́̚͘ͅs̴͈̯̺̗̠͎͎̰̘͈̩̩̭̩ͦ͗̅́̌̋ͣ͋ͬ̒̑͂̽̏̚̕͜ ͒ͣ͋҉̳̞̭͉̞͕̬r̢̧̛͚̜̭͖ͦ̉̿̄͛ͪͩͬ̊̒͛̌ͬͧ̆ų̷͎͈̦̖͈̟͓̤̗̞̻̹͍͕̪̲̮̆̓̿͆̈̾̉͑̃ͤ́͜͠t͐ͬ͋̇ͨ͂̏̑͂ͩͥͤ͝҉̤̝̱̘̦̳̮̜̥̹̮͝rͣ̂̒ͩͭͬͨ̊ͭ̅̐ͣ̉̉̔͆ͨ̿͜͏̮̩̝̯͙̝͢ų̨̫̲̜̖͉̗̜͇͙͎̞̞̣͇̺̠͈̖͆͋͛́̃̿͆̀͌̏ͥ̃̎͛ͨͣ̉̀͞m͂͂ͬ̉̊̈́̃̾ͬ̀ͫ̇̌̐̏͌ͭ̚̕͢҉̸̺̯̟̣̱̥̟̠̣̣̠̟͎͇̺̞͔ ̶̷ͭ̈́̿̂ͨ̔͗ͤͯͩ̿́̒ͮ͆͌ͣ̚͢҉̻̲̰̞l̨̢̖̜̖̻̤̮̹̺̗̪̙͚̙̫̭̤͍̗̹ͫ͒ͥ̉͟͝ĭ̺̮̲͉̯̻͍̭͆̋ͩ̀ͮ̎̆̐̐́͟͜b̢̥͚͙̯̱̭͈͍͎͙̦̝̭̌́ͩ̍͆̅̀͢͠e͐̏̾͆̾̀̎̽͏̸̛̦̳͔̺͎̥̥̼̯̞̜͓͈̖͖̗͖͎͟͝r̶̢̠͓͚͖̻̲̒̇͐̈́̌̑͆ͪ̇ͮ̅͑̓͗̑̒͠ờ̧̺̤͚̺̅̓,̸̸̪̫̤͕͎̞̱̝̗̝̬̹̥̹̜̦̠̃̍̄̔ͯ̃̆͌̋̂̒͒͋͌̀͊̈́ͪͩ̀̀ͅͅ ̴͇̘̺͎͕̿ͭ̽̅ͬͩͫ́̕a̴̵̝̘̙̥̫̘̭̬̩̖͉ͬ̆̑̎̓ͦ͌ͯ̌̈́̆̃ͪ̈́͑̀̚͝͡ṭ̸̸̝̻̤͖̝̞̖̝͕̖̟̞͇̬̿̽ͭ̍̌ͦͦͬͭͧ͑̓ͭ̂̅̓̂̽͠͠ͅ ̷̧̩̱̻̙ͦ̂̽ͤͮc̙̝̘̱͓̫͔͉̦͇͍͇͌̾̄̃ͧ̔͐́̂͆͆̈́̋ͨ́o̴̵ͥ͆́̅̓҉̠̟̬̱̱̭̦̭̦̳͞ņ̶̮̹͓̣̬̝̰̝͉͐ͪͮ͊̂̋̓̐̓͛̄̏͐ͣͤ͠v̡̗̖̙̟͈̝͇͔̱̏̇̓̀ͯ̂ͯ͢à̳̖̪̳͙͈̗̲͕͔̪̮͍̏ͧ̂̉̅͊͟͞l̸͓͍͍͓̭̞̘͎̗̣̭̻̾̇̓̑ͨͨ̊̑̾͌͒ͦ͂͘͢l͙̻͓̞̝͉̝̖̳͙͉͉̙̐̅̒́̽̍ͥ̓̑̀̕͡ͅi̡̢̧̛̼̫̼͔̜ͮ͑ͪ́̒̏͋͑͌̊̋͛̓̔̈̍́s̵̛͔̗̼̮̺̣͖̜ͮ̄̐̿͗̏ͣ̅ͮ̍̚̕͜ ̀̉̿ͩͩ̓̉̿̑̇̑͏͚̘͕̘͈̘̤̤̮̺͔͙̮̮̪̙͍͚̀͢ọ̵̵̞̤̣̖͎̭̥̤ͩ̈́ͬͤ̓̂ͭ̒̉͆̾̎̄͒̊̋̽̏͟r̶̨͉̖̩̹͉͉̼̫ͥ͒̒̽̓̀ç̴̴̛͚͇̼̯̞̱̤̗̣͚̖̞͚̮̠͔̝̦̋ͤͬͣ̅̏͗͌̑̏ͪͧ̃̓͋ͭ̋̀i̅͋̒͗̌̏̾̒͐ͦ͒͑ͪ̃̒ͪ̈ͨ̕͏̵͓͖̬͇̣͓͓ ̸͕̲͔̼̙͕̩̻̫̻̮̠̥̻͌̑̉͊͆͘͢s̸͎̞̬̠̺͚͈͕͚̤ͤ̇ͮ̍̓ͤ͛̋͒͘ȧ̢̢ͭͤ̀ͯ͑̏ͭ̐̉̍͗͡҉̜̘̼̘͙̞̮̩̺̜̣͎ͅg̢̖̮̱͍̻͖͇̤̹͖̣̉ͦͬ́̍̅͆ͮ͋̌ͮ̂̒̐͌̂͡͡į̶͍̤͖̥̮͙̽̈̽̂̀ͦ̀̓̃̓͗̋̊͘t̃ͩ͊̀̓̍͏̡͍̜͚̦͚̠̖̟͕̰ţ̫͉̞͎̄̅ͭͫ́͡ͅi̷̷̡͈͖̪̤̝̭̞̳͇̜̼̣̞̓̂͗ͫ̾́ͤ͘ͅş̸̐ͭͮ͊̌ͯ̀ͯ̋͋͛͑̃ͨ͋̐̽͂͏̜͕̞̰͈̥͈̜̘̻̙̤̼̗̣̜͖̪ ̵̧̧̯̱̥͔̝͖̥͇͓̪̻̼̠̻̮̳̮̲̗ͫ͌̾̍ͣ̓́ę̡̘̙̖̞̫̹̪͕̪ͩ̓̄̑̋̒̅̏̃̑ͨ̒̿̋̌̇̅́͘ͅúͯ̇͏̴̪̠͚̗̞̹̭̼̠̱͙̫̩̮̭̤͠ͅ.ͮͦͫͯͦ̏ͥͫ̋̍̏̚҉͖̮̘͙̬͓̗̖̣̤͠
> ̯̣͚̖̣̗͈̬̠̩͇̣̯͙̬̹͓̤͍ͭ͋͑ͮ͑ͧ͐ͧ̒ͪ̌ͬ̋̓̇ͮ̄̀̕͜ ̀̑ͭ̈̋ͪ̈́ͩͯ̽ͤ̄̏͗ͬ̚҉҉͏͈̘̖̬̳̲̖D̡͓͈͖̘̦̻͙̩͎̣͓ͨ͑̏ͭ̏̂͒̓oͧ̑̌̈̍̄͆̀̈́̔͏̨͎͙̬̘̭n̴ͮͥ̋ͤ͌̈̈́̐̅͊ͯ̚͟͟͡҉̭͖̬̙̘̘̳̺͖ͅͅe̸̛̮̮̦̲͍͙̰̯̬̳̩̫̳͚ͥ́̒̏͟͞c͉̖̗̘̭̯̘͈͍̈́ͩ͌̀͂͋͋̀͘͜͞ ̴̢̛͙͕̙͔̺̼̙̥̗͔͇͕ͧ̊ͣ̏̑̄̃̂͂̀̔̊̔ͮ͌ͤͪ͜o̵̵̢͍͓̮̟͕̺̩͕̱̥͈̪̟͍͍̩ͦͭ͑̋̑̀̒̆͗̊͗̐̿̐r̗̙͈͙̣̗̞̜̣̹̮̙̜̳͍ͮ͂ͫ̽̈̒̍̅̈ͤ͡͠n̶̷̮͈̟̭̋͆̎ͤͦͦ͟͞aͮ̾ͩ̒͆͆̓̒̂̾ͣ͑̑̚͞͏͍̤̻͎͔̰͉̘͈̬̮̳͇̲̼̱̀́ͅr̶̢̞̬̤͍̹̩̜̎̽̍͗ͣ́̿ͭ̉̅̐͂ͤ͛͛̈͂̂ͨe̢̛̖̺͉͚̫̞̳̠͕̤̦̲̥̙̘̗̍̓ͣ́͢ ̸̸̡̙̠͓͍̲̗͓̭̳͓̩̩̹͎̉͐͆̃ͤ͛̅͋̑͑̔́̚m̧͕̺͉̜̲͙ͧ̀̔́ͥ͡oͦͤ̀́͘͏̦̗̰̝̤̯̯͖̮̖̖̫̣̟lͪ̑̎̽͏̜͚̘͕̜̫̟̗̯̝̦̥̩͎͎̗̮̥e̅̌̊̈́̀̈́̋ͥ̇̈́ͮ҉̶͖͈̲̪͖͙̹s̃ͫͭ͛ͨ̈́̂ͣ͌̂ͯ̓̑̅ͥͧ̏͏̨̝̪̟̥̫̤͉̼͇̫̟̗͙̬̙̟͢͝t̶̶̷̥̫̣̱̗̱͚̬͙̦̬͓̣͎͚͖̙͕̟̽͗̿̄ͣ̌̋͂̿i̸̡̇̓̎̒̏͒̓̋͌͟͏͎̱̞̩͖ͅe̶̸̸͑̋̉ͦͨ̑ͩ̏͒̀ͫ̾̿҉͕̟̹̜̹ͅ ̗̳͍͉͎͖̫͚͎̣ͮ͛ͪ̇ͦ̀͢ͅl̢̗̖̘̭̻̙̮̮͚̼̖̻̳̲̖͖̯͓ͬͩͩ̎̌̈́̀͠͠͡ͅo̥̝͉͖̗̗̳̫͎̺̗͐ͨͬ̓̀̈́͂͛ͦ͊̀͘ṟ̸̡̧̝̫͈̲̖̫̮̤̣̞̙͗ͪͨ̂̐ͫͭ̑̑ͮ̾̈ͦ̀ͪͫͦͣ͘͟ȇ̡̠̞̣̲̼͚̰̣ͫ̑̀ͭͪͧ͋m̶̨͚̠̦̥̯̗̞͍̲͎͎̃̀ͧ̇ͨ̄ͭ͐ͧ͊̈͛ͅ ̡̛̯͈̞̥͔̖͚ͦ̾́̅̑̿͒͐̍a̮̱̜̹̯̱͙̹̪̙̯̥ͩ̿ͥ̎ͫͪ͛ͦ̌̏̿̾ͭ̕̕͢͡ṫ͛ͩͫͦ́҉̸̰̙̘̺͓̞̲͍͖̼͇̥̙̕͟ ̶̵̷̻̭͉͍̳̳ͫ̏ͥ̇̓ͮͨͤͫͩ̋͐̽̀͊ͨ̓̍̕a̢͇̠̖͖̿̓̌̐̌̃̓̄̆ͭͯ̌ͣͥ̅̕͞û̶̡̅ͤ͋̿͝҉͎͈̙̟̩ĉ̸̴̣̞̤̺̤̱̻̤̟̠͓̻̖͚͈̫̠̝̄̑̇͌ͯ̈́̓ͦͮ̂̎͋͒ͭͤ̚ͅt͎̜̺̻̯̪̖̩͚̲͇͈̪͉͕̣͙̳̉ͥͫ̏̄͜͜͡ǫ͔͎̥͚͈̯̜̞͙̙̹̯̥̲̹̝̺͕̀͐̇̿̀ͮ̑͋͛͑̏͆ͮ̀ͬ̊̚̕r̘̫̯̫͍͔ͪ͊͒͐ͮ̌͗̇ͤ̄͠.̴̞̝̰͖͚͖̜̱̫̘̘̝̬̻͕̾̉̄̾̄͐ͫͫͫ͗̅̃͜͡
> ̨̢̛̛̠͚̹͓̫̱̘͇̞̞͎̰̙͙̐̐̔̏̅́̂ͤ̈̂̚ ̤̤͈̤͍ͪ̃̒͆ͣ̅̓͟͝͝Ȧ̢̜͙̥̮̲̈́̓ͫ̓͛̾̀ļ̷̴͓̭͚͖̩̘̻̼͈̭̭̫̟ͭ̈́̉͊́̋̆ͬͧ͗̆̊͟͞i̵̶̡̱͈͍̤͖̤̣͔̙̘̦͔̠̭͓͎̿ͨ̅ͪͧͮͦ͘q̵̶̦̼̟͖̗̭ͩ̓̐̿ͩ̅̒̀͟͞ȕ̜͓̞̩̪̖̪͚̑̓̔ͪ̐́̀͠ͅa̛̪͉͔̮̻͓͈͓̞͔̻ͣͧ̀ͧ̓̎ͦ̄̓͌͌̓̿̾̕mͨ́ͮͫ͑̃̍̆͑҉̴̶̴̞̩̩̱͍̠̝͞ ̐̾͂̇͗̀̾͌̎ͪ̾̃̋ͥ̅̅҉̣͇͓̞̗͟e͐ͫ̃̔̓ͨ͐ͪ̐͢҉̯͎̠̩̟̙̬ģ̭͎̥̬̭͔ͨ̎̓̇̾̾ͫ͞e̴̼̙̱̙͉͙̬̣̗̱͊ͭ͑͌ͮ́͘ț̴̡̡̛̖̪̻̬̟̳͕͍̍ͭ̚̕ ̨̰̝̟͍̮̮̗̖͕̙͚̦͕͊̅̄̿ͮ̌̑͌͌ͩ̚͜͜͝ͅo̠̜̳̦̞̭̳̘̖̖̝͋ͮͦ̓͂ͪͦͧ̒ͦ͊̏͛ͬͨ̍͞͝ͅr̼̮̤͓͙̼͍̮̰͙̱̽ͧͮ̂̓̽́͐̽ͮͧͮ̔͛̕͜͝c̶̨̱͇͇̲͎̥͈̬͖̹̞̮͉̣ͫ͗̓͌͑̌̓ͪ̓ͦḭ̖̗̺̗͕̝͕̓̓͆́̓ͩ͗́͟͠͞ ̝͔̩̟͇͍̰͓͙̫̐̅̽͆ͭ̂͂͊ͭ̀́̕͢ȩ̵̺͕̬̼̫̜̖̬̪͉̥̜̯̞̞̅̔̈͆ͪͮͤͫ͂͛͛ͩ̌̉ͯ̚͘͜͞ͅǔ̴̹̫͈̤͈̱̮̥͕̖̹̪͈̜̓̔ͫ̐̄̓ͩ͑̋̅̀͘i̷̡̢̝̹̻̮͕̖̿̅̑̌̌̏ͣ̈͑̔ͤ̐́s̵̤̼̹̲̲̣ͨ͊͒̍̎̓ͯ̽ͤͨͣ̕̕m̛͇̝̗̬͉̰͓̤̖̠̣͎̱͗̒ͫ͗ͫ̈ͩ͋̒̆́ö͙̻͍̣͍͚̣̟͖̪̩̱̝̱̖̮̫̣̑̔̔́d̨̛̞̙͇͉͉̲͓̻̪͇͒͌̉ͤ̂̆̽́̚͞͝ͅ ̙̮̯̱̫̹̣͙͓̖̪̖͊̓ͮ̎ͧ̇ͯ̎ͬ̄͌͌̓͌̔̎̒̈́̀̚l̷̠̘̭͓̭͎̥̫̭̲̣̻̦̹͓̏̒ͣͣ̒ͬ̈́́͡͡e̶̽̍̽ͧ͞͡҉̡̠̠̺̣̲̞̺̥̲͕̹͖͚ç̷͔̘͍̟͖̣̖̦̮͈̠̭̱̎ͪͬͮ̏ͧ͝͝ͅͅtͬ͗̽͒͛̄͟͏̩̤̼̣͚̭̰̬̦̳͍̰̳͔̣̮͖͓̖̕ṵ̶̧̤͙̩͓̳͛͂̆ͧ͋͆̇͆̽ͨͮ̒̒̽ͦ̋͟ͅş̙̩̼̫̱̮͉̯̠̆̀̈̏ͪ͆ͯ̓ͩͩ̽̃͂͗ͥ̎̐͗͜ ̵̢͙͖̳̲̙̮̺̤̟̬̙̩̳̰͍̌̌̆ͥ͋̚̚͘c̐ͬ̾̿̽ͭ̆͋͌͗̌̽͑̋̃̒̿̈̀͝͏͔̭̙̘̥͚͇̰̲̣͓͇̗̱́͡ò̢̧̿͂̎̀̾̿̑̃̓̍́͐́̆͛͜͠҉̯̲̗̗̜̜͔͍̩ͅm̴̛͆ͣ͒̆̊ͥͮ͗̍ͬ̽̓͏̢̟̪̹̰̭̰̭̝̗m̀̀ͫͨͨ͆ͣͨ̇͂̓̅͝͝҉̶̞̯̱͖o̸̗̼͈̯͚͇̪̟̺̟̿̄̑ͧͮ̋̒ͩ́́d̛͖̯̙̟͕̝̠̱̞̮̙̅̎̏͋̾͑̂̋̚͝ͅō̴͐̋͏̤̤̝͖̯̘̫̥͇̭͠ ̵̢̢͙͖̺̜̝̮͕̹̒̈ͧ̎̾ͯ̅͋͒̃p̈́̅̈ͫͩ̋͆ͩ̉ͤ̆ͯ͊͠҉̛̛̲̣͇͇͘r̷̜̤̯͍̪̪̞̩̻̰̭̤͙̭̭͈̱̎̏̋͋͆ͬͨ̒ͯ̃̓ͯ̀̌̄̅͢͞͞ͅe̢̛̛͈̩͍̯̩̫͍̲͇̰̰͍̦͔̞̳̺ͥ̆̀ͫ̃̎̋̔̏̎ͪ͑͆͂̓͛͑̚t͙̻̯̼͍̺̩̻̥͍̥͈̱̣̠͍̜̪̻͋ͭͤ̄́i̢̨̖̯̳͍̰̱̩̦̹̤̼ͣͥ͗̓̏͆̌̍̅̔́̚ư̴̘̣͚̜̤̩͕̯͔̼͙̰̺͖̫͇ͦ̐͊͐ͥ̃̓̓̒ͥ̊ͤ̊͊́͒m̴̴͙̩̳͚͔̋̽̓̉ͭ̿̇̀̉ͫ̀͟͝ ̶̨̨̧̙̥̦͓̪̙̜̦̺͕͓̬̻̭̥̞̗ͥͧ̃ͪ͒̍̿ͤ̀̌ͅę̨̥̗͓͚̝̮̦̟͓̠͔͙̗ͯ̄ͭ̔̈́̍̂̀̍ͦͨ̊̍ͫ͒ͭͪ̅̚ͅu̡͚̬̝̯͕̝̞ͭ͒ͩ͛̇͟͢ ̵͍̘͓̝͈̰͍̞̺̲͕̮̯͔̯̭̮́̆͋̓̈́͋̍̿̂ͣ̏ͯ͊̊̕͟ͅų̵̶̛̙͉̼̲͉̲̤̪͙̺̝̪̩̣̦͖̜̔̓̉̎̅̒̔ͅt̵̰̟͔̼͕́̀̌ͬͥ̃ͫͦ̃ͬ̓̈́̈́̐̀͜͢ ̶̣̤͙̳͕͖̠̱͋ͬ͋ͩͦ̈́̈́̈́̇͆͒͜q̵̶̨̠̲̰̫͓̰̪͍̖̬ͫ̂ͮͮ̔̾̿͆̽̃̿̇͋̓̇ͮ̔͆̀̚͜ư̽͂ͣ̅̅̒͋̽ͩ͜͠҉͚͇̭͎̻̳̘̖̙̠̘̖̕a̴̡̢̠͓̜̳̻͔͓ͮ̍ͥ͑̽̇̊͋̂̊͒̾̋̑̓͡͞ͅm̷̢̳̜̦̹̣̬̍̊̈́̅ͮ͌̑̾̐́͠͞.̢̘̰̙̼͉̞̮̱̳͈͖̫͇̪̫̝̦͙͊̈́̑̑̽͂͝ ̡̛̪̟̙̻̤̳̳̥̮̣̟̥̲̔͂̈ͩ̆̒̇̓́̚͜͠.̸̼͈͎̤̖̱̤ͭ͊͢ͅ ̺͍̻̫̥ͧ̆̿́̑̌̊ͦ


Me no understand


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate when a random 1 second clip of a song pops into my head and I can't think of what song it is. This has been happening a lot lately...:bash


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am talking to my friend about queefs. I can't stop laughing. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh yeah? DELETE THIS!

****Image removed due to graphic references to male genitalia****


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :no:no:no
> 
> EDIT : I knew it would be deleted out .. :lol


 i didnt!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Oh yeah? DELETE THIS!
> 
> ****Image removed due to graphic references to male genitalia****


yeah...you just wrote that tho :teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ozkr said:


> Oh yeah? DELETE THIS!
> 
> ****Image removed due to graphic references to male genitalia****


That's nothing. Lets see if they remove this...

****Image removed due to improper use of sheep****


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

****Image removed because well...I just felt like it. You suck.****


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

huh said:


> That's nothing. Lets see if they remove this...
> 
> ****Image removed due to improper use of sheep****


Man... The mods are so prudish. If that wasn't the proper use of sheep, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What did I miss?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

****Image removed because STONE COLD SAID SO!****


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

****Image removed because that's just how I roll****


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

^lol


Jcgrey said:


> What did I miss?


nothing much. :teeth
i posted a pic containing a middle finger. :no

Google images, search 1392, to the left of that hot girl.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just took my new (new to me) car for a spin!!

image removed due to causation of extreme jealousy with all the red font and all


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am so siiiick. I cannot afford to be sick this week. This is really really really bad.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> kjfedskl;jfiodsufd[si


Hey, that's the name of the volcano in Iceland right? Oh never mind its:

Eyjafjallajökull. But you're were close!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

How do we hold on? How do we keep going? We just do. When everything is falling apart, the show must go on.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

framúrskarandi need2bnormal getur talað íslensku


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> **** you life!!!



Life is to short - live each day .. It will be ok! :yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I need to give some interesting and useful advice. Oh wait, I'm me.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My dog is so dumb.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

laura024 said:


> How do we hold on? How do we keep going? We just do. When everything is falling apart, the show must go on.


I didn't mean to let them 
Take away my soul 
Am I too old is it too late 
Oooh Ma Oooh Pa 
Where has the feeling gone? 
Oooh Ma Oooh Pa 
Will I remember the songs? 
The show must go on -(Roger Waters)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

One day I'll order "one of the vanilla bull**** things" in a cafe a la Larry David.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate when someone asks you to do something that you should enjoy and be really excited about doing but really you know it's just going to make you super anxious so you kind of pretend to be looking forward to it when you're really dreading it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^I said really 3 times in that sentence...:bash


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's ok, it *really* doesn't matter


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

:x

Feeling better tonight Jc? Also do you like being called Jc?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Feeling much better tonight! Thanks for asking. Jc is fine, nice and short. My name is Josh. But Jc is dandy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Good to hear!

I feel like putting a lot of stock into this fortune cookie I'm about to open. A lame fortune and I will be crushed....

_Whatever you want to do, do it. There are only so many tomorrows._

Hmmm...not bad actually...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome new people!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hello and welcome new people!!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright. The hell with it. I'll message her tomorrow. She probably won't reply, and I'll feel like an even bigger sack of loser crap than I already do, but I'm so tired of wondering.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never took my nap - I am heading to bed now. A six mile run has made it easier for me to sleep!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> **** this word and *** it has to ****ing "offer" .... :rain


Calm down Needy. It will be ok. This will pass. just get off te computer, lay down and take some deep breaths and try to focus on positive things. If you cant' find anything positive to focus on. Fantaze about being in a very calm and tranquil and relaxing place ..

:hug


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

awww  I missed the episode of Bizarre Foods where he goes to San Francisco. Boooo!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh. silly me. it was my settings all along. I'm a goof.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is much better. maybe I'm forgiving myself for just being me. finally.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

leonardess said:


> this is much better. maybe I'm forgiving myself for just being me. finally.


Cheers!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ sorry you're feeling so bad. I can empathize. 

on an up note, my back has finally decided to ease up on the torture. everything's going boobs up all at once. i haven't been in this much pain physically in a long time, but I think it'll get better now, thank Frig.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Desire to Die
> 
> No one to help
> I strive alone
> ...


Please don't die.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:teeth


need2bnormal said:


> Desire to Die
> 
> No one to help
> I strive alone
> ...


:| Hang in there girlie. ((hug))

Is this the random thought thread? Hmm...

BUT I HAVE SO MUCH LOVE TO GIVE! Come here, let me give you a smooch. :teeth


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

why doesn't my fish like to eat anymore?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> why doesn't my fish like to eat anymore?


what kind of fish?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> what kind of fish?


he's a crowntail betta


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> he's a crowntail betta


oh.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Perfect for babies. Made me laugh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*******s = pantless


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

au Lait said:


> why doesn't my fish like to eat anymore?





LALoner said:


> what kind of fish?





au Lait said:


> he's a crowntail betta





LALoner said:


> oh.


I thought you were gonna give some insight about the poor fish, but nope. I lol'd.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

thekloWN said:


> I thought you were gonna give some insight about the poor fish, but nope. I lol'd.


Ok, Ok. Buy freeze dried bloodworms. Cheap and any fish that feeds from the surface loves it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ yeah I already feed him that, along with a few other kinds of food. the parameters in the tank are all perfect so idk...i think he's just old.

thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Why does the muscle in my right eyelid keep twitching??


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Joel said:


> Why does the muscle in my right eyelid keep twitching??


Are you taking serotonergic medication?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> ^ yeah I already feed him that, along with a few other kinds of food. the parameters in the tank are all perfect so idk...i think he's just old.
> 
> thanks for the advice though.


See Klown, thats why.

/kidding


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Are you taking serotonergic medication?


Haven't been taking anything, but its been twitching off and on for a couple months now.

More so later at night :\


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Joel said:


> Haven't taken anything, but its been twitching off and on for well a couple months now, more so later at night :\


 Oh, thats just Syphilis. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Joel said:


> Why does the muscle in my right eyelid keep twitching??


can be a sign of low levels of potassium.

eat a banana.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

thekloWN said:


> Oh, thats just Syphilis. You have nothing to worry about.


Yeah you're probably right, cause you know how much we SAD people get around lol.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> can be a sign of low levels of potassium.
> 
> eat a banana.


I feed him bananas already.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I feed him bananas already.


lol

(i really was appreciative of you trying to help with my fish issues btw. i hope it didn't come off like i was being sarcastic or anything)


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> liuhjghjk


totally agree with that. also i might add that wehtra9wfhyq23j9 and /'o;/kj


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Wake up, foot.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

"When I get sad, I stop being sad and be awesome instead. True story"

Now get that into practice, stupid boy!:roll


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm becoming a Chinese food addict. It's either because of all the MSG they put in it, or else because it tastes good.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope I am under 129lbs for my birthday tomorrow. Should have been 105lbs goal at this point if I stuck to it.. I hate EDNOS


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> Oh, thats just Syphilis. You have nothing to worry about.


Little penicillin will clear that up for ya. I always keep a couple spare vials in the fridge.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

If war breaks out now I'll be on the front line in .....hours (can't say the number on here). That's so cool. I could get a call from my commander at any given time...

Well it sure would be a nice change from the training ground.:sus

Yeah right, our commanders keep telling us that the fact that guys our age are in the army is a terrible thing. But they make our lives such a misery that we are not scared of death anymore.:roll


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:banana:banana:boogie:clapWELL DONE IRELAND!!! 
:clap:boogie:banana:banana

(Ireland (underdogs) just beat England in a cricket match at the world cup.)


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody else prefer iced to hot coffee?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Me


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> ^Me


This causes me pain.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Why did I unplug the WRONG wire???


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Time to block this site and others, because I apparently have the self control of an ape.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> This causes me pain.


Only if spilled. ;] That ****s hot. Ask the lady who sued McDonald's because she spilled coffee on herself.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Only if spilled. ;] That ****s hot. Ask the lady who sued McDonald's because she spilled coffee on herself.


Seriously? Let's go spill coffee on ourselves at McDonald's


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Seriously? Let's go spill coffee on ourselves at McDonald's


I spilled my coffee....it's so hot....what do I do?! Oh I know. I'll sue. They'll give me money for this. I should spill coffee more often.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I spilled my coffee....it's so hot....what do I do?! Oh I know. I'll sue. They'll give me money for this. I should spill coffee more often.


Let's do it! We'll be rich my prophet.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Funny story: When I had first started dating my now wife, we were sitting around in my house when some Witnesses came to the door. They trapped me outside for a good 30 minutes telling me about how the weather was bad because God was mad at me. I finally got them shooed away and came back inside and said the exact same thing you said up there, only to find out for the first time that her ENTIRE family were witnesses.

I was embarassed.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Let's do it! We'll be rich my prophet.


Hey, forget college man. I'll just find someone to sue. :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I am not in a good mood 2day. :rain


sorry you're feeling bad today


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Welp it finally happened. My fear of discovering a spider hiding in my shoe became a reality when I discovered...a spider hiding in my shoe.

I knew this day would come, and yet I was strangely unprepared.


falluke


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't like flossing, but one's gotta do what one's gotta do.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my dentist hates it too


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I used to be scared of flossing because one time the dentist did it and it hurt like a b. I'm addicted now though.

If you are what you eat I think I'm turning into a giant walking-talking hot pocket...filled with sadness.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

inna sense said:


> my dentist hates it too


Yeah... they ask me if I have been flossing daily and I'm like "WHAT? Daily?" Crazy dentists and their high expectations.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I only floss the front four, lower and upper. the rest can fall out, I have a small smile.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I only floss the front four, lower and upper. the rest can fall out, I have a small smile.


:squeeze


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pfff they always come back..


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:stu


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Hadron said:


> If war breaks out now I'll be on the front line in .....hours (can't say the number on here). That's so cool. I could get a call from my commander at any given time...
> 
> Well it sure would be a nice change from the training ground.:sus
> 
> Yeah right, our commanders keep telling us that the fact that guys our age are in the army is a terrible thing. *But they make our lives such a misery that we are not scared of death anymore*.:roll


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess it's a bunch of people and situations colliding in my head, scenarios overlapping - things don't always stay separate and sometimes my brain screws with me - sorry... David's just been messin' with my head from afar through mutual acquaintances and Facebook. I know what you mean by entitled... no, I don't need permission... but sometimes I feel like I forfeited the right to have certain feelings but it's irrelevant because I do and I guess I just have to be glad that certain ones seem constant and feel positive to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dragon Ball Online looks like a fun mmo.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

We'll find another way to dance.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Hehe, I just sent a blatantly honest email reply to my first partner saying I've been diagnosed with several psych conditions, stay in my room all day, and have been a hermit several years. It took some courage but what's the point in sugar coating? I don't care if people look down on or pity me because they are mistaken.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Sounds like a good plan.


well i was being sarcastic. and anyway, I'm probably gonna be a squad commander in less than a year's time(I'm now a fireteam commander) and I'm really not looking forward to it. they have it so much worse than us lot...


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It was a nice day for Nantucket.

:heart


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Therapy is proving to be useless. I'm just paying someone to listen to me and give me a sympathetic shoulder. I've been placing all my hope in therapy...if it doesn't work what will.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I love your honesty... it always pulls me back down to reality and today it helped to restore some clear thinking. Thanks. I'm going to take a nap - I'm exhausted on so many levels.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I should be doing something! This is why I can never be comfortable doing whatever I'm doing... I always feel like I should be doing something else. If I'm having fun I feel guilty because I think I could be doing something constructive or that will help me in the future. I don't want to feel like I wasted the time I've been unemployed, but I can't help it. 

I haven't been truly comfortable for the past six months as I'm always worried about how I can't get a job, how I have no money, how I will be judged because of it, how I can't go outside, how my dreams of living by myself and being independent are becoming harder to attain, and how my health has been getting progressively worse.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

ozkr said:


> I should be doing something! This is why I can never be comfortable doing whatever I'm doing... I always feel like I should be doing something else. If I'm having fun I feel guilty because I think I could be doing something constructive or that will help me in the future. I don't want to feel like I wasted the time I've been unemployed, but I can't help it.
> 
> I haven't been truly comfortable for the past six months as I'm always worried about how I can't get a job, how I have no money, how I will be judged because of it, how I can't go outside, how my dreams of living by myself and being independent are becoming harder to attain, and how my health has been getting progressively worse.


I think I know exactly what you mean. I wrote this a couple days, maybe yesterday:


StevenGlansberg said:


> It's funny because being unemployed I feel guilty doing things I enjoy doing in my free time because I should be applying to places. But then I try and look for jobs and I get too anxious or just procrastinate the whole time by not really doing anything. So here I am with an unlimited amount of free time but unable to do anything fun yet at the same time not really making any progress finding a job.
> 
> I am stuck.


^Reading that over reminds of the twilight zone episode where the guy has all the time and books in the world but his glasses break so he can't read any of them.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a volunteer thingy Saturday night. I've been around several people the last two days with bad colds-keep secretly wishing I'd get a cold. - A mild cold won't be sufficient,I at the very least need a fever,in order to justify not going. I'm pathetic,yet I don't care at the moment.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if that's fixable? It probably was before I decided to prod it with a butter knife.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I think I know exactly what you mean. I wrote this a couple days, maybe yesterday:
> 
> ^Reading that over reminds of the twilight zone episode where the guy has all the time and books in the world but his glasses break so he can't read any of them.


Holy crap! Apparently we're on the same boat. Now I'm thinking that regardless of how we feel about this, one thing that's still difficult is having to explain to others that we're not lazy and that this is not enjoyable.
How do I explain that I do want a job? How do I explain that I'm not enjoying not doing anything? How do I explain that the whole job searching process is so ****ing stressful? How do I do any of that if it seems like I'm not doing anything to find a goddamn job?
There is nothing I want more than to have a job like I used to and go to work each morning and feel like I'm accomplishing something. There are so many areas of my life that unemployment is affecting, but how do I explain that I'm not having a blast staying at home and not working if it seems like I'm not doing anything about it?

/mini rant


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Holy crap! Apparently we're on the same boat. Now I'm thinking that regardless of how we feel about this, one thing that's still difficult is having to explain to others that we're not lazy and that this is not enjoyable.
> How do I explain that I do want a job? How do I explain that I'm not enjoying not doing anything? How do I explain that the whole job searching process is so ****ing stressful? How do I do any of that if it seems like I'm not doing anything to find a goddamn job?


I'm not sure...I find myself questioning my desire to work all the time so I'm not sure how I'm supposed to convince others that I'm not content with being a bum.



> There is nothing I want more than to have a job like I used to and go to work each morning and feel like I'm accomplishing something. There are so many areas of my life that unemployment is affecting


Yeah I know. Fast forward me to 3 months into a job where I'm comfortable with where it is, who works there, what I have to do, etc and I'd be so happy. It's the looking, applying, interviewing, and eventually learning to do the job that I just can't seem to handle.

And yeah about it affecting everything else. I feel like I can't progress at all until I move out and I can't move out until I get a job. Frustrating.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

oohhh I-h I ooooohoo I'm still alive


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Drinks with the word "naked" in their name always seem to turn out tasty.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I went to the doctor today and he called me a perfectionist and I was all LAWL you should see my username and he was all wut?

Too bad he didn't comment on my chinchilla coat.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My nap was twenty-four hours late and ninety minutes long!

I decreased caffeine for it :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I went to the doctor today and he called me a perfectionist and I was all LAWL you should see my username and he was all wut?
> 
> Too bad he didn't comment on my chinchilla coat.


...awesome.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Somebody kill this guy so we can go back to *COOKIE MONSTER *on the troll alert level!*









*


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

The Hangover
Hall Pass
Cedar Rapids
Take me home tonight

All of these came out the same month and all the commercials for them look the same. Enough with the "wooo crazy night!!!" genre.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am procrastinating on SAS. I must be feeling better.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep the commands consistent and mastiff fire resistant as trained. 

The dog crate can become a leopard mat dog over that instinct that has become lessened over time by living in dog grooming and boarding lancaster ohio a dog run and go off leash are on the weekends when my dog eat aluminum foil of which involve the provocation of a dog, the comparative negligence of italian greyhounds for sale in georgia application is all about loving, understanding, and communicating with your puppies/dogs. It brittany estates trailer park gainesville fl

yes.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I am procrastinating on SAS.


*SAS, a likely story...*

*Lay off those porn sites and get to work!!*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:O! Oh no you did not! I get onnnnne sketchy computer virus and everyone assumes I'm a porn freak 

Even WERE I a porn freak, I am currently memorizing facts about fly sperm. Now would NOT be the time.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Kinky.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had no idea so many people here were fascinated by fly reproduction. My lectures even have pictures.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Somebody kill this guy so we can go back to *COOKIE MONSTER *on the troll alert level!
> 
> *
> 
> ...





need2bnormal said:


> :lol im so stealing that!!!


It may be a while - the alert might go down to BERT Thursday if people behave. :lol
This is not the way to end my day - I will be going to sleep in the next few minutes. The last thing I need to think about is giant Oreos rolling behind me.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm a porn freak
> I am currently memorizing facts about fly sperm.


That sounds very interesting. Please, do go on!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm? what's that?? did someone mention ........

viruses? hot.



Perfectionist said:


> :O! Oh no you did not! I get onnnnne sketchy computer virus and everyone assumes I'm a porn freak
> 
> Even WERE I a porn freak, I am currently memorizing facts about fly sperm. Now would NOT be the time.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

leonardess said:


> hm? what's that?? did someone mention ........
> 
> viruses? hot.


I'm not sure. All I could gather is that someone who is a porn freak got a sketchy virus while studying sperm, or something to that effect. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post number......

56,666 :evil :spit


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ozkr said:


> I'm not sure. All I could gather is that someone who is a porn freak got a sketchy virus while studying sperm, or something to that effect. :stu


I want to trade lives with this freak.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Yes, my life is glorious. I currently have kleenex stuffed up both nostrils, haven't washed my hair in four days, and am looking at giant "academic" pictures of flies doing it. 

You all wish you were me.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Stop it, you're turning me on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

More than likely - forums, then chat if things are quiet.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> I am just waiting for this day to come and a a message from OSCAR pop's up asking me this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELLS YEAH! o


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I could enjoy fatties...they make me panic though...:sigh


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

wikipedia said:


> Eyelid twitching is an involuntary spasm of the eyelid muscle. The most common factors that make the muscle in the eyelid twitch are fatigue, stress, and caffeine.[6] Eyelid twitching is not considered a harmful condition and therefore there is no treatment available. Patients are however advised to get more sleep and drink less caffeine.


So fatigue, stress, and caffeine can cause eyelid twitching. Makes sense as I've been getting plenty of all those things lately.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Joel said:


> So fatigue, stress, and caffeine can cause eyelid twitching. Makes sense as I've been getting plenty of all those things lately.


Ugh, me too. I'd been wondering about those.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Outdoor Ant Control
> Supplies: 1 to 2 gallons water
> Stove or barbecue grill
> Instructions: Heat water to 160 to 170 degrees. Quietly sneak up to the mounds of ants and pour the boiling water down the hole.
> Note: I normally try to do this between 11am and 2 pm.


:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Benzo posting can be worse than drunk posting me thinks.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

All I have to do is NOT eat the cake and chips... my appetite is my worst enemy, piss off!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A randomly patheticly sas tribute I made some years back to my and my old wifes car. brings a tear to my eye everytime i see it  I thought Chasing Cars by Snow Patrol was a good song to use :yes:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Being around kids all the time isn't easy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh benzos. So it's Wednesday, and I have no idea what happened the whole week except for bits here and there.

I don't even remember making half the posts I did. Sometimes I have to wonder if when I remember something, weather it was just in a dream, or really happened.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Spring break!! :boogie :banana :evil


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's not a kick in the *** but :


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well that was definitely a crappy night. :|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> I am so stealing that!


Quit stealing my shi...errr stuff!!

lol :wink


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> It is funnn though!!


I just playin. I for the sharing


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok. firefox has started to all of the sudden show youtube videos embeded like this. I haven't changed anything. Anyone know why this is happening? Works in IE but I hate IE.

That is supposed to be the vid below. but it's just a static white box


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Here I am comming in a weee bit too low on the approach at the ashland airport in a Cessna 152. Notice the throttle increase right before giving a nice hello to the trees






"trees seem awful close" yeah no ****


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I might like turtles? :sus:um...............................:haha


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Turtles kick arse!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I... I'm high on Charlie Sheen.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

One million dollars


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

"I'm quite shy" - dating site catnip for the single SA guy. :mushy


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Bought a pair of cords awhile ago...I usually hate when my pants are too long so I bought them an inch shorter than usual...now I'm self conscious about them being too short...thus is the life...:rain


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I have to pee but I can't leave my computer unattended! Oh no!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ashkat said:


> I think I might like turtles? :sus:um...............................:haha


I like turtles!
:b

:no
..when did that stop being funny? nobody told me...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> It's not a kick in the *** but :


:teeth

Obama > Doors


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> It's not a kick in the *** but :


Favourite gif.



Jcgrey said:


> Ok. firefox has started to all of the sudden show youtube videos embeded like this. I haven't changed anything. Anyone know why this is happening? Works in IE but I hate IE.
> 
> That is supposed to be the vid below. but it's just a static white box


The same thing happens to me all the time :roll



LostIdentity said:


> I like turtles!
> :b
> 
> :no
> ..*when did that stop being funny*? nobody told me...


"I Like Turtles" will never stop being funny.. :haha


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

'splain


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

http://zaza.ytmnd.com/

SAS SAS SASA!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I got 2 script warnings and 4 alarms started sounding. My computer doesnt like URLs with ZZZZ's in them lol


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> I got 2 script warnings and 4 alarms started sounding. My computer doesnt like URLs with ZZZZ's in them lol


Your computer's weak, son!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No. it's just this guy and firefox:


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking at old facebook photos just made me sad for like 11 different reasons. :rain


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You may drive me crazy, but I still love you, you little turd. Also, I think you are talented and I hope you keep up with your video making. 

:heart

I know you don't like it when I hug you, so I'll send you an electronic one that you don't know about.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I need her more than she'll ever know


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> MY NEW FAV OPTION !


You be a Stocka! I would never use such a thing


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Jcgrey's life > My life.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My god do I hate writing cover letters.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

The next time this "Road Closed" crap tries to obstruct my path, traffic cones will be struck.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

internet tough guy sayin










try not to let stuff get you down. they dont like you? **** them. their problem, not yours.
*
C'MON SON!*

Social isolation rules :lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who's sig used to be "if you know what I mean "? ...I've heard it so many times, but for some reason it would make me laugh every time I saw it. :b


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

No new NBC shows tonight!?! :mum


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd like to meet the person who can type socialanxietysupport.com/forum into a Google Chrome incognito browser, faster than I can.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Who's sig used to be "if you know what I mean "? ...I've heard it so many times, but for some reason it would make me laugh every time I saw it. :b


Hey! Someone pays attention to my signatures! :boogie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Hey! Someone pays attention to my signatures! :boogie


:high5
Haha I thought it was yours, but I wasn't sure :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

so the "invisible mode" just makes the green dot turn red...i dont think thats the point of that mode ._.'


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

inna sense said:


> so the "invisible mode" just makes the green dot turn red...i dont think thats the point of that mode ._.'


It looks red to you but it's gray for everyone else.

edit: What the hell was I doing for those 3 minutes?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks for explaining...both of you :drunk


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just made some really epic guacamole I'm sure you're all really jealous of right now. MMMMMM NOM NOM NOM!!!!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I am actually. I haven't had guacamole in a while.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My eye setting over Idaho...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That is bizarre, but awesome.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

njodis said:


> That is bizarre, but awesome.


Lots of time on ones hands can cause bizarre things to occour


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Slow night.... so it's video time... Me doing a really low pass over Table Rock here in Medford OR. that's my ex wife in the back.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My babies. You already know lynx. This is her sissy Bo.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last one I promise. My poor bruce can't fly and he is trying to get home


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't even know why i'm here or what the point to all of this bull **** it. I do the same **** everyday. nothing changes. When I try to do something different. I get panicky and retreat to a safe place. I'm tired of this ****. Don't know what else to do. I've tried everything. Meds, Therapy, exercising, CBT. I'm just tired of it all


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i didnt understand the connection between water and table so i did a search and found this through wikipidea...gotta explain cuz there some strange connection going on here...time for tin foil hats j/k

http://www.esa.int/export/esaSC/120377_index_0_m.html


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, these times are hard, and they're making us crazy. Don't give up on me baby.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I don't even know why i'm here or what the point to all of this bull **** it. I do the same **** everyday. nothing changes. When I try to do something different. I get panicky and retreat to a safe place. I'm tired of this ****. Don't know what else to do. I've tried everything. Meds, Therapy, exercising, CBT. I'm just tired of it all


*Hugs* You're a nice guy man. Your cat is pretty damn cute too. Have you found a hobby?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*cuddles with her in a tree house*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> *Hugs* You're a nice guy man. Your cat is pretty damn cute too. Have you found a hobby?


I have a few. Photography is my favorite, Computer games. I like to mountain bike when it's not freezing outside. I love to go hiking and camping. Weather permitting of course.

I feel weird taking pictures outside now because of all of those stupid thoughts we all get. I would like to do more outdoor things, but my SA really sucks bad. When I force myself to do something, I always regret it and end up panicking and pacing about all day wishing I hadn't even gone

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs. I'm sorry for being such a downer tonight. I'm just frustrated with myself right now and trying to NOT give up


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

George Lopez on TV...must...find...clicker...


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> George Lopez on TV...must...find...clicker...


Can't find clicker...must...destroy...TV!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Thanks for the hugs. I'm sorry for being such a downer tonight. I'm just frustrated with myself right now and trying to NOT give up


your avatar reminds me of my cat  ...i love her...i should post pics of it later


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know which episode of MST3K to watch. So indecisive.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

She is a beauty She also likes to play fetch!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Our cats should date.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Our cats should date.


lol. She is single, but looking...

I'm over 50 posts now dangit!!!! Ahh can't post again till 7 am tomorrow. Good night sas.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jcgrey said:


> lol. She is single, but looking...


Cocoa is a sexy beast. That's all she needs to know.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Should prolly go to bed :hide


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

happy times!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahhh I have a midterm tomorrow and the junk guys are coming to take away out couches and we're ripping up the carpet and I have to pack and do all my laundry and pick up a poster tube from staples and I have a work shift and I have to clean my room and straighten my hair and print out all my tickets and ahh ahhh AHH AHHHH.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahhh I have a midterm tomorrow and the junk guys are coming to take away out coaches and we're ripping up the carpet and I have to pack and do all my laundry and pick up a poster tube from staples and I have a work shift and I have to clean my room and straighten my hair and print out all my tickets and ahh ahhh AHH AHHHH.


Write it down and make a plan - this is doable .
You can do it!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

njodis said:


> happy times!!


haha...i know what you mean...enjoy yourself n's :b

time for random: we love swimming with leeches


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Write it down and make a plan - this is doable .
> You can do it!


im glad the troll status has changed...thanks mills...im gonna do this all day btw...just giveing people random nick names.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

New love is exciting. Old love is comfortable. Just stating the obvious.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I like comfortable. Lame as this may sound, I like exciting, but not enuf to trade it for comfortable.

She feels like home to me. She's where I belong.

Even after all we've been thru.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :rain , I can't eat again - 2nd day in a row ....I look down at the plate of salad and tofu shake I made and **blah** comes to mind! Stomach in knots - I just really wished I knew what is going on.


*rubs her upset tummy* :squeeze


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> She is a beauty She also likes to play fetch!


No joke? I haven't seen the fetch part yet, but she is a beauty. Wow!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My cat is intently watching tv right now. A show on primates. I love you Cookie.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Haven't touched a tomato in over ten years. Trying to psych myself up into eating this little cherry one. A monetary incentive is what I need, but nobody would pay to see me choke down this horrible thing.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

is this real? :sus


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

...aight then... 

pulse back to normal...tease


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

holiday is nearly over, which is good. pity i feel like crap, though.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This cat twitches a lot when she sleeps. Not really the best thing, having a twitchy cat in your lap. Something could get damaged.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

First time I've turned on my 360 in months. I'll play Homecoming to prepare for downpour, then I'll play Downpour when it gets released, and finally I'll put the 360 away once again indefinitely. 
Seeing those downpour screenshots made me want to play homecoming again, which I haven't done since it was released in October of 2008, when "the great freakout of 2008" occurred. I hope playing this game doesn't evoke memories from that period.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :um I am on youtube ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhhhoooollllyyyyyyy sssshhhhiiiitttttttttt...im crawling back and picking you up ONE LAST TIME!!!!!!!!...but if you keep posting like its a GAME then its "feed the pitbulls that man's bones"...seriously. :no

._.''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im exausted...however, IM IN LOVE!!!!!!!!  ...im gonna take a nap now...ill bbl...much later 

:group


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Apple butter is so much better than regular butter. I feel like the world would be a much better place if people would just accept this simple fact.




On the other hand, Nutella beats them both.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

uh oh...i think need2bnormal is a guy Ö_Ö'


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry, need2bnormal ...but im not homosexual 






feed


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

inna sense said:


> uh oh...i think need2bnormal is a guy Ö_Ö'





inna sense said:


> sorry, need2bnormal ...but im not homosexual


:stu


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Apple butter is so much better than regular butter. I feel like the world would be a much better place if people would just accept this simple fact.
> 
> On the other hand, Nutella beats them both.


When I was in high school I went on some kind of trip into Amish country in PA and we ate dinner at some Amish guy's house. OMG amish apple butter is what God is eating right now. Its like they have a secret recipe for it.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Apple butter?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> When I was in high school I went on some kind of trip into Amish country in PA and we ate dinner at some Amish guy's house. OMG amish apple butter is what God is eating right now. Its like they have a secret recipe for it.


I wish I knew their secret. I bet homemade apple butter is 10x more amazing than the kind that they sell at the store.



ozkr said:


> First time I've turned on my 360 in months. I'll play Homecoming to prepare for downpour, then I'll play Downpour when it gets released, and finally I'll put the 360 away once again indefinitely. Seeing those downpour screenshots made me want to play homecoming again, which I haven't done since it was released in October of 2008, when "the great freakout of 2008" occurred. I hope playing this game doesn't evoke memories from that period.


Are you talking about Silent Hill? I used to be obsessed with the 2nd and 3rd ones back in the day. I remember when the 3rd one came out, me and my sister would sit in the dark and take turns playing it. Good times.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

au Lait said:


> I wish I knew their secret. I bet homemade apple butter is 10x more amazing than the kind that they sell at the store.


Apple Butter Recipe
INGREDIENTS
4 lbs of good cooking apples (we use Granny Smith or Gravenstein)
1 cup apple cider vinegar
2 cups water
Sugar (about 4 cups, see cooking instructions)
Salt
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon allspice
Grated rind and juice of 1 lemon
Equipment Needed
1 wide 8-quart pan (Stainless steel or copper with stainless steel lining)
A food mill or a chinois sieve
A large (8 cup) measuring cup pourer
6-8 8-ounce canning jars
METHOD
Preparing the Fruit
1 Cut the apples into quarters, without peeling or coring them (much of the pectin is in the cores and flavor in the peels), cut out damaged parts.
First Stage of Cooking
2 Put them into large pot, add the vinegar and water, cover, bring to a boil, reduce heat to simmer, cook until apples are soft, about 20 minutes. Remove from heat.

Measure out the purée and add the sugar and spices
3 Ladle apple mixture into a chinois sieve (or foodmill) and using a pestle force pulp from the chinois into a large bowl below. Measure resulting puree. Add 1/2 cup of sugar for each cup of apple pulp. Stir to dissolve sugar. Add a dash of salt, and the cinnamon, ground cloves, allspice, lemon rind and juice. Taste and adjust seasonings if necessary.
Second Stage of Cooking
4 Cook uncovered in a large, wide, thick-bottomed pot on medium low heat, stirring constantly to prevent burning. Scrape the bottom of the pot while you stir to make sure a crust is not forming at the bottom. Cook until thick and smooth (about 1 to 2 hours). A small bit spooned onto a chilled (in the freezer) plate will be thick, not runny. You can also cook the purée on low heat, stirring only occasionally, but this will take much longer as stirring encourages evaporation. (Note the wider the pan the better, as there is more surface for evaporation.)
Canning
5 There are several ways to sterilize your jars for canning. You can run them through a short cycle on your dishwasher. You can place them in a large pot (12 quart) of water on top of a steaming rack (so they don't touch the bottom of the pan), and bring the water to a boil for 10 minutes. Or you can rinse out the jars, dry them, and place them, without lids, in a 200°F oven for 10 minutes.
6 Pour into hot, sterilized jars and seal. If you plan to store the apple butter un-refrigerated, make sure to follow proper canning procedures. Before applying the lids, sterilize the lids by placing them in a bowl and pouring boiling water over them. Wipe the rims of the jars clean before applying the lids. I use a hot water bath for 10 minutes to ensure a good seal.
As an alternative to stove cooking the puree you can cook uncovered in a microwave, on medium heat to simmer, for around 30 minutes.
Makes a little more than 3 pint jars.

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/apple_butter/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay, I'm never requesting a ban again. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm just now realizing the only way I'm going to get the life I desire is if I become a lesbian. Well this aint no good.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I think I could run faster than Shaq.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I madesabooboo.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im not gonna have much of a springbreak :flush


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Sisters of Eve epic arc is not, well....epic. I feel like i just wasted my time coming here. At least the background story is interesting.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> I went to bed at 7am , its now 10am why the quaky duck am I up !?


You need a schedule.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

That's not a schedule. Go to bed at the same time every single night. Get up at the same time every morning. Eat at the same times every day. Your body needs to get used to doing this.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The lemonade my friend's parents got me smells just like my doctor's surgery. It's not nice to drink and is artificially sweetened but evoked good memories. He must have been a very good doctor overall.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I want to watch George of the jungle. That movie is pure genius, no joke.
The dialog, the complex story and the deep characters...
It even has a monkey that can talk!! What's not to love about it.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

my heart stopped again last night...scares the ****ing **** outta me! :cry

anyone else had their heart stop for 4 seconds???????????


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> No joke? I haven't seen the fetch part yet, but she is a beauty. Wow!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Well this is an interesting way to start my morning...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i need a big bag o weed


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't really feel a need for this place anymore. If anyone, for whatever reason, wants to talk, just kill yourself with anxiety over what you want to say to me. But, please, don't actually do that. I have no standards for conversation.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Friday, I think I love you.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It was quite amusing to see the bathroom in a house where five young males reside. :afr Where's a towel when I need it?! Maybe I'll offer my sweetass cleaning skills for a salary.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like half of my brain is anxious/depressed and the other half is relaxed/happy....

Can't get out of bed before 11 to save my life...

I wanna go visit some friends this weekend but I feel bad because I'm still unemployed...I feel like my parents are getting perturbed (wut)...but there's 3-4 jobs I could apply for before I go which might make me and them feel better...just a matter of applying then...which is no easy task for me...

One of my friends I want to go with me has had a rough go of it the last couple times we've drank together. He's really depressed I think...part of me doesn't want him to come on the chance that I have to babysit him...or if he gets out of control. On the other hand I feel like I should include him or things could get worse...and it would just be plain rude to not tell him I was going.

Typing this all out has helped some...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A windy day?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> bennnnnzoooo


hey are you tripping on meds? :b have fun lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Goodbye English major. I will not be missing you.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I should be doin the dishes right now. But instead i'm on SAS *sigh*


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

even hitler had a sense of humour


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

god...some of the shiz on This here thread makes me laugh...Im off to get some weed :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Goodbye English major. I will not be missing you.


Didn't you want to be an English teacher?:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This cat knows style


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

MindOverMood said:


> Didn't you want to be an English teacher?:sus


Yes, until I discovered I don't like English as much as I thought.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> A windy day?


it's not moving :bash but i think i saw the original video, pretty funny

okay now it works, LOLOL


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

...



:banana

Hi.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Cleary said:


> ...
> 
> :banana
> 
> Hi.


hello


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cleary said:


> ...
> 
> :banana
> 
> Hi.


:bah


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Eliza said:


> hello


?? :3

I must say though, your avatar is ridiculously cute.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Cleary said:


> ?? :3
> 
> I must say though, your avatar is ridiculously cute.


thanks  i like yours too. yay for moving avatars


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

eff off! I have some songs playing on the RADIO in the background in some of my vids, bearly audible and they are giving me crap about it! I hate you
*
"**As a result, your video is blocked worldwide."

*Well screw you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weekend Countdown.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> eff off! I have some songs playing on the RADIO in the background in some of my vids, bearly audible and they are giving me crap about it! I hate you
> 
> .


wtf. youtube blows


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Cleary said:


> ...
> 
> :banana
> 
> Hi.


Holy crap! You're back! You're back on track. What the ****? The base is under attack! (Sorry, I couldn't help spitting dope rhymes)

Back to my point... You're back, and we were just talking about you (positively) on that other thread!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


> Holy crap! You're back! You're back on track. What the ****? The base is under attack! (Sorry, I couldn't help spitting dope rhymes)
> 
> Back to my point... You're back, and we were just talking about you (positively) on that other thread!


well i guess he/she is not back. :um


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Bleh!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Eliza said:


> well i guess he/she is not back. :um


She came back just to really ban herself this time. Weird...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> 4:3o pm just got up!!!!!


Well, good aftermorning to ya!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm I think i'm going to go ride around on the bus just for the awesome fun factor. Or just something to do. jeez anyway carry on.......


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Hmmm I think i'm going to go ride around on the bus just for the awesome fun factor. Or just something to do. jeez anyway carry on.......


Are you talking about a party bus or are you just a masochist?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

bah!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

SAS makes me feel terrible. I'm better off without it. But how do I keep the friends I've made here?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Reality does not exist. Therefore you have nothing to hide from. so come out of that hermit shell of yours










In an attempt to not git the 50 post road block I post again here.
I have decided not to ride the bus around today too much SA. but I do need something to do.

@ Tutliputli. Why does SAS make you feel bad?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I need human contact.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Taking my son to Captain D's in an hour for some fish and chips... and shrimp... and stuffed crab... and coleslaw... and hush puppies..... mmmmm... I'm so hungry.... I was not able to eat lunch because I was too tired and stressed but now I'm starving.

ETA: Waiting an hour because that way we will miss rush hour and people eating on the way home from work and picking stuff up... there will be parking and the dining-room won't be packed.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> SAS makes me feel terrible. I'm better off without it. But how do I keep the friends I've made here?


Me too. I have nothing better to do tonight. :cry

Stay away from SAS if you choose. There's always email and phone?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

tutliputli said:


> SAS makes me feel terrible. I'm better off without it. But how do I keep the friends I've made here?


That's awful to hear . What about SAS is making you feel terrible? Are some people being mean?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> @ Tutliputli. Why does SAS make you feel bad?


It makes me neglect real life and makes me forget what it's like to be around real people. F'in stupid. Plus all of the overwhelming negativity and obsession with superficial things.



Mercurochrome said:


> Me too. I have nothing better to do tonight. :cry
> 
> Stay away from SAS if you choose. There's always email and phone?


I'm choosing to stay away, I'm just having a momentary lapse.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aphexfan*
> _Meh!_
> 
> ...


I was waiting for someone to do that! :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> It makes me neglect real life and makes me forget what it's like to be around real people. F'in stupid. Plus all of the overwhelming negativity and obsession with superficial things.
> 
> I'm choosing to stay away, I'm just having a momentary lapse.


Well cut back if that's best for you. But please don't leave all together


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Well cut back if that's best for you. But please don't leave all together


Aww. I'll do as you say. That's my plan.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't do what I do and get a ban. Or get a ban for real reasons, like over trolling and misfit behavior. That's my plan.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day! I get to meet that one weirdo, ImWeird.  He departs in 12 hours.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^Qwesome, and it's great that you have an interdimensional bed!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

tutliputli said:


> It makes me neglect real life and makes me forget what it's like to be around real people. F'in stupid. Plus all of the overwhelming negativity and obsession with superficial things.


I was way off with my assumption, but your explanation makes so much sense.
At the end of the day and after thinking I had a good time, I think of what I've gained from being here and realize that I've actually lost a lot of things in a practical, real life sense. It might be fun for a while, but at the end I'm exactly in the same place I began but with less time, less patience, and a feeling that I'm no closer to accomplish what I need to accomplish.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> ^Qwesome, and it's great that you have an interdimensional bed!


I always knew it was a special bed.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am fast becoming addicted myself










Nooooo. see what I mean?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

ozkr said:


> I was way off with my assumption, but your explanation makes so much sense.
> At the end of the day and after thinking I had a good time, I think of what I've gained from being here and realize that I've actually lost a lot of things in a practical, real life sense. It might be fun for a while, but at the end I'm exactly in the same place I began but with less time, less patience, and a feeling that I'm no closer to accomplish what I need to accomplish.


Right on. Get out of my head!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was dancing around naked before a shower, turned around and saw my *** in the mirror then I smiled at it. Lmao idk why but I find the thought of this hilarious. What a retard haha!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I smile at my cat sometimes. Wait you what? lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh hai. I need to clean the house.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> holy crap 600 post!!! :um YOU JUST JOINED LAST MONTH! Man am I slacking ! **makes more post**


No, I think you're good on that front lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Meh


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

OK, I'm out. I'll be back in 5 years (or much more less.) *logs out*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hopefully much more less. I like your posts ozkr!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Oh hai. I need to clean the house.


Psh, I'll help you tomorrow.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I missed my calling as a racecar driver. I love to speeeeed.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Join the I love mm75 group - cause he is awesome
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/we-love-millenniumman75/


I just joined. 

mm75 :nw


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

OMG is it? It is! It's Friday!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Friday and the start of spring break for me.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

omg it leakeddddddddddd 

gonna listen, mwuahaha!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Apple Butter Recipe
> INGREDIENTS
> 4 lbs of good cooking apples (we use Granny Smith or Gravenstein)
> 1 cup apple cider vinegar
> ...


:yay :yay :yay

Thanks!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ripped 4 frets out of the neck of my guitar with a knife and a potato skinner. ****ing thing sings now!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel like going in the hallway of my apartment complex and shouting a profanity as loud as possible. However, I don't think my neighbors would much care for that.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Do it anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My car stalled as I was trying to bypass a traffic jam in the rain. Started to make a left turn and the car stopped. I was like "OMG! Not the transmission!" I almost couldn't get the car started! Once I got out of the car to see what was wrong and call for help. I got back in the car, started it, and it went - scaring the crap out of me on an already messed up SA spike afternoon.

*Now it is raining and I can't run until it is gone.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You know those plasma globe things. Well I had one, touched it and it burnt my damn finger!


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

been stalking the f#ck out of this new ice cream like a crackhead


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

emptybottle2 said:


> been stalking the f#ck out of this new ice cream like a crackhead


ahhhh me tooooo! I just saw him on Colbert last night and I decided that I have to try it. I thought they were joking about the potato chips at first, lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like my new life's dream to be to carve a copy of the Thinker out of a giant block of velveeta.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I have 1109 songs on my iPod, which comes out to about 3 days and 5 hours of music.

I have 120 podcast episodes on my iPod, which comes out to about 5 days and 8 hours of... podcastery?

I'm not really sure what to think about that, although I'm sure I don't come anywhere near the norm.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I've used maybe 2MB of my 8 gigger.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

these days i am feeling really antisocial toward other social rejects or at least people who have no social skills and no to a small group of friends. im not taking ANY guff from anyone i see as social cannon fodder.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

So much for plans.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> I really hope the mods arent finding this thread amusing I think it's gotta stop. all of you people suck!!!


Your dream came true... 5 pages later. I'm afraid they will only block him temporarily like they did the last time he was trolling.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> Who was the troll !?


(name, user). Trollin' as usual.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> Never heard of those users :stu


Sorry, I just worded it weirdly for silly reasons. It was (user name).


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> Still never , I just don't understand - he has caused trouble in the past you say... BUT aloysius got banned right away perm banned :stu ..... :roll idk whats going on here ! :no


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/life-aint-fair-man-or-what-was-up-with-that-117197/


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

It takes a few years for a male to realize he is a failure at the game of life. It hit me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :con , very interesting I can't believe I missed that thread! :um


I was wondering how long it would take for my thread to be closed, the one I made in response to the "you all suck" thread.

Didn't take long.

Word to the wise....
watch what you say & how you say it here, I guess man. This ain't no democracy. It's never a good idea to rub the "cops" the wrong way.

Whether you've got a valid point, or not. It don't mattah to the po-po.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> kdfj;klfjk;ladfkdfsjk;l
> :sus:sus:sus:sus


That joke is getting oldish.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

stranger25 said:


> It takes a few years for a male to realize he is a failure at the game of life. It hit me.


Your not losing, your bi-winning.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Someone's inbox is full again!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

YouTube needs a repeat option.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :sus That is my frustration talk!


Ok, its not old. Its bi-winning.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

LALoner said:


> Ok, its not old. Its bi-winning.


That joke is bi-winning.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> ;lerl;kf;lfka;ldsk l;efklads'frds;l :b
> 
> 72 hours no sleep does that to you !!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> :doh ...












Normalize it, Normalize it.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

He he he dat's my boy...I can bang 7 gram rocks & finish em. We used to bang 'em together. Dats how we roll...Ya'll cut Charlie slome slack man, he's going thru a mid-life...somethin....:sus


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Awake at 4am and nothing to do but come on here.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I wanted to change my gender to Bi-winning but the computer wouldn't let me.

I'm high on a drug and its called Charlie Sheen Interviews.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Frozen party pizzas for breakfast. I'm living the dream.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sorry if I annoyed anyone on SA tinychat last night. I was very, very, very drunk. :hide


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I'm sorry if I annoyed anyone on SA tinychat last night. I was very, very, very drunk. :hide


Holy crap I missed this.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol, I am glad about that!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

me tooo


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Beef Jerky at coffee for breakfast... I'm officially nuts... mmmm... now that I mention it... there are some hickory bbq smoked almonds here too... it's fun to act like a kid when the kid is away.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I think i'll order some pizza.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> YouTube needs a repeat option.


Install Greasemonkey and the Youtube Enhancer script.



emptybottle2 said:


> been stalking the f#ck out of this new ice cream like a crackhead


I've never had Ben & Jerry's :um I've heard good things though

Okay obviously I missed some dramaz last night...curse my regular sleep schedule! :mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My 30 minute commute to work. when I used to be able to work..listen to that little civic rawr lol sound is choppy. Can you tell where I used to work? oh and I was late by the way lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> My 30 minute commute to work. when I used to be able to work..listen to that little civic rawr lol sound is choppy. Can you tell where I used to work? oh and I was late by the way lol


Wow that seemed really far.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

**** YOU megavideo. 72 minutes isn't enough and you know it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone said to me today "You make me want to punch you".
It seems like I can't have a normal conversation. I am either too quiet and boring or I'm too opinionated and make people hate me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

CrashMedicate said:


> You crazeh, you didn't annoy anyone! It was awesome that you could join us.


 I didn't see either of you guys AFAIK. What time was this?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Stop Podcasting Yourself is awesome.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> This dog is coming OFF the avatar pic!! He is has made me mad! *THIS IS THE 2nd computer cord he has ruined!* Yeah - look at him , you think he is all cute... He is a beast I tell you ! And to think I feed him steak 3 times a week and chicken and rice mixed in with his dog food! To top it of, I am a freakin vegan !!! :doh !!!


Try putting dish soap on the cord. He won't like the taste of it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> This dog is coming OFF the avatar pic!! He is has made me mad! *THIS IS THE 2nd computer cord he has ruined!* Yeah - look at him , you think he is all cute... He is a beast I tell you ! And to think I feed him steak 3 times a week and chicken and rice mixed in with his dog food! To top it of, I am a freakin vegan !!! :doh !!!


^ I know how you feel -- my cockatiel chews cords too. He's got a surprisingly strong little beak! He also enjoys destroying the rubber buttons on remote controls! :no


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't feel like making 11 jumps to Amarr. I'll save the gear for rainy days.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah, it serves me right for being so shallow.

It's finally dawned that the one thing I need to succeed in the dating game is not better looks, a different hair cut, a million quid in the bank, more confidence, less anxiety or a bigger ****, although all that would help. No, the one thing I need is a car so I can make the most of the opportunities that do come along every so often.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> ^ I know how you feel -- my cockatiel chews cords too. He's got a surprisingly strong little beak! He also enjoys destroying the rubber buttons on remote controls! :no


My fish never bother my computer at all.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I sprayed myself with too much perfume...the smell is driving me nuts


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

strangely my dog has no interest in eating cords.
he likes eating paper though. toilet paper, paper towel, tissues, you name it.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Well it's 3:30 and I think I'm gonna get boozed up. Nothing like partying by yourself.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Also, if someone in the 604 could drop off a 1/4 oz at my house I would appreciate it. Just PM me.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

I pray my mom will be okay.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

im depressed =/


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This is getting sad...I'm starting to talk to myself.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

huh said:


> This is getting sad...I'm starting to talk to myself.


I've been doing that almost since I was able to talk. Yeah, that's kind of sad when I think about it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My daddy said "eat the yellow snow."


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

huh said:


> This is getting sad...I'm starting to talk to myself.


As long as it's a one-way conversation, it's cool. Just don't start answering your own questions, at least not out-loud. :yes

Feeling extra weird tonight. Lovely.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Officially the worst week of my life.


Sorry.


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't forget your blanket and pillow.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Officially the worst week of my life.


Cheer up.  Things could be worse, you could be that dog in your avatar, forced to wear a silly hat for pictures that people will laugh at.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder how Perfectionist is doing at her presentation thingie.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

'Y' is a peace sign without the 'O'


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish you all happy and fulfilled lives  NEVER stop fighting. Never give up!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Remember to be strong, even when you are fealing weak!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Could anyone take in my beautiful siamese cat and my beautiful tabby Bo? also my 4 budgies? I have to go ....away.


Sure :b Are you sending them here or do I have to pick them up?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry. I just sad. ;(


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Frustrated with the way certain things are in my life right now


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I adore a man in a kilt!!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm craving me some pickles, so I'm eating me some pickles, and they taste wonderfully picklish.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

How ****ing bad must my mood be to not feel like drinking on a Saturday night as I always do? I'm gonna try to force it and have a drink, but if it does nothing for me I guess I'll go to bed early.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze ....
> 
> Btw I miss you're OLD avatar !


I kinda miss it too. Hold on a sec...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont know what else to do.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

It is not possible.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

I sent the pm and they still wont ban me. They are not human.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I want a girlfriend....


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

inna sense said:


> I sent the pm and they still wont ban me. They are not human.


It's alright. :squeeze.

I went away for over 6 months, it was a good break. They will enforce the ban soon I am sure. Mine came about a week after my request.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I have to resign myself to the fact that I will never understand some people's thought processes. For example, the customer today who set down some of her personal belongings on a display table in the middle of an isle, then left to go shop on the other side of the store. 
She came back later to find it all gone (who didn't see that one coming?) then ran around asking me and my coworkers if we saw what happened to it.

um. I'm no detective, but I think I can say with almost 100% certainty that someone probably stole all of it. Never set your stuff down, lady. That's like the number one rule of life in the city.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I wonder if I started using meth again to help me get a book finished, if I'd ever be able to stop using it again. I shouldn't even be wondering this. Shut up brain.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I think I have to resign myself to the fact that I will never understand some people's thought processes. For example, the customer today who set down some of her personal belongings on a display table in the middle of an isle, then left to go shop on the other side of the store.
> She came back later to find it all gone (who didn't see that one coming?) then ran around asking me and my coworkers if we saw what happened to it.
> 
> um. I'm no detective, but I think I can say with almost 100% certainty that someone probably stole all of it. Never set your stuff down, lady. That's like the number one rule of life in the city.


I think theft varies a lot by location. When I lived in Boston everything I owned had legs on it even though Boston doesn't have a big reputation for crime. Even though people rightly think L.A. is mostly ghetto I haven't had anything stolen from me in all the time I've been here. The lady might have been used to doing things a certain way from living someplace else.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm bored and about an hour from falling asleep. Feel free to start an argument with me or whatever comes to mind.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

LALoner said:


> I'm bored and about an hour from falling asleep. Feel free to start an argument with me or whatever comes to mind.


I'm jealous of you because you still get to live in SoCal and I had to move back to the Midwest and freeze in the winters and hide my pot smoking like it's terrorist activity. :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm only happy when it rains. Pour your misery down on me.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

writingupastorm said:


> I'm jealous of you because you still get to live in SoCal and I had to move back to the Midwest and freeze in the winters and hide my pot smoking like it's terrorist activity. :b


And you can't even go skiing cuz its flat.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

LALoner said:


> And you can't even go skiing cuz its flat.


Ouch. :no


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> 8:33AM :doh , I ask my mind - its late enough , can you relax enough for rest?


The monsters in the closet hate daylight.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> Pass that over now and lets party ! :yay !!











Is that big enough needs? :stu :haha


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If the mods would add playlists it would be bi-winning.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Morning... funny how people say that... even if it doesn't feel particularly good... I'm about to have my first cup of coffee... maybe it will get better. I didn't sleep good... again... this time it was just the waking up thing and a feeling upon final awakening of being alone (as usual)... not worthy of having someone by my side to wake up with (typical)... and finally getting out of bed just to stop thinking about it. I really hate going to bed alone, sleeping alone and waking up alone.... I can take it nearly any other time of the day --- but that's the worst time.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm listening to my albums in alphabetical order by artist. Today is the day I got to Bardo Pond and their dozen or so albums. Please, I'm on #5! I can't take any more stoner sludge rock...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think I have smoking-induced asthma.



And I almost posted this random thought in the "Post a picture of yourself RIGHT NOW!" thread, by accident. I'm happy I didn't, it brought back weird memories of the time I called my kindergarten teacher "Mom"...not sure why.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Wake up, get stoned, go on sas. Hell yeah...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Want to go to the off licence to get booze, but i can't drive over (obviously), and i can't be arsed crossing the road, pfftt...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I think I have smoking-induced asthma.


Sorry to hear that


----------



## BoysDontCry (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh writing assignment, oh writing assignment...
How I procrastinate you to the ends of time, even now I still don't plan on finishing you...because I haven't even started yet ......


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my dad crashed his car today on the way to the airport. then tried to drive as far as he could to avoid missing his flight, but had to pull over when the car began to fill with smoke. the car wasn't that safe to begin with, we're hoping he doesn't buy another clunker (he tends to buy old cars from junkyards :lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not in the mood for sarcasm - it's Troll Level Ernie - don't you forget about that!!!! :mum


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SOME said:


> Wake up, get stoned, go on sas. Hell yeah...


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I seeee youuuuu.... That be my eye 

edited a Idaho sunset picture I took.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate being gone from the forums for a few days...I feel like I missed out on something. :stu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I hate being gone from the forums for a few days...I feel like I missed out on something. :stu


I feel the same way. If I go to the sotre or something or any place. I feel like I need to rush back to see what has transpired. lol I take SAS on the go with me though on my iPhone, so I can keep up on the katest events 

You guys will always be in my pocket when I'm not at home.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...you-right-now-79397/index902.html#post1834018

Not sure if you saw this or not. To me, this is a pretty big fing deal.

If I was new here, I would be in disbelief, but, eh...not so much.

Really, I'm not surprised.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I laughed.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

never gonna give you up
never gonna let you down
never gonna run around and desert you


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt youu


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

TenYears said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...you-right-now-79397/index902.html#post1834018
> 
> Not sure if you saw this or not. To me, this is a pretty big fing deal.
> 
> ...


Do you know if he's alright? :| And that was pretty messed up that people reacted that way.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

The first interaction I had with someone this morning came in the form of an accusation that I had thrown away a potato peeler. I found the potato peeler where it always is. I did not receive an apology.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> The first interaction I had with someone this morning came in the form of an accusation that I had thrown away a potato peeler. I found the potato peeler where it always is. I did not receive an apology.


:rub

When is it going to stop snowing?!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I approve the avy change, ozkr. :high5


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This just in:b


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My stomach hurts...really annoying...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

god i seriously hate weekends. sitting around all day with nothing to do, wasting precious time i could be working and making money.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just watched possibly the longest movie I ever watched... My Name is Khan... about a muslim mans life with Autism Spectrum and Asperger's before and after 9/11... too much to describe but it made me laugh, cry, cheer, roll my eyes, ... it had everything in it... it was great. A few times - ok, quite a few - you had to suspend belief as it is just a movie (ala Forrest Gump) but it was still a good movie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I love playing Eve while listening to the Tron Legacy soundtrack. They go hand in hand.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

around the world around the wooorld
around the world around the wooorld
around the world around the wooorld
around the world around the wooorld
around the world around the wooorld
around the world around the wooorld


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I need to go to Toys R Us and find some sweet games to buy


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> I need to go to Toys R Us and find some sweet games to buy


what kind? board? video?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Board games most definitely.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I love me some board games.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't like those cheetos commercials; they seem kinda mean.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

that's awesome. i love board games but have no one to play them with. i guess people nowadays aren't really into that.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I think theft varies a lot by location. When I lived in Boston everything I owned had legs on it even though Boston doesn't have a big reputation for crime. Even though people rightly think L.A. is mostly ghetto I haven't had anything stolen from me in all the time I've been here. The lady might have been used to doing things a certain way from living someplace else.


That's a good point. I guess I'm just used to it since I've been here my whole life, and I forget that each city is different. I wish there were more good samaritans in the bay area. Unfortunately around here 9 times out of 10 if someone finds someone elses stuff they'll take it. I wish it wasn't like that here, it makes me sad. =(


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Strawberry milkshakes are the best.

Sorry chocolate and/or vanilla. Maybe next time.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really don't want to wake up for work tomorrow :no


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

I like Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereals with coffee... that's right.. coffee as a substitute for milk... weird but tastes awesome!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't touch the hot frying pan again.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 247 books to get rid of :eek. I'm really hoping Half Price Books will buy them all from me. Well, and I wonder if I have enough boxes and if they'll fit in my car all at once.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I have way too many decisions to make :/


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I've finally lost it. I'm sitting here in a stained wifebeater, sweating like bubba on a porch, listening to "true love will find you...." on loop, and posting about lizard overlords. I need to check myself in somewhere.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

All in all I did a good job today


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Anymouse being on a break didn't improve the website.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Trollz be trolling! :b


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

New avy!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Trollz be trolling! :b


lol!








:door


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

That snow plow's been meandering around my court for like 10 minutes now... yet it was already done this afternoon right down to the asphalt. Those better not be my tax dollars!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll warz! :hide


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Strawberry milkshakes are the best.
> 
> Sorry chocolate and/or vanilla. Maybe next time.


not even a mention of lime?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Next week my study group at Uni is gonna discuss about Social Anxiety. Scary.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> I really don't want to wake up for work tomorrow :no


Neither do I - I have had two naps, no run, and I am still tired. This Paxil is now too much for me at 20mg. I am going to need caffeine just to stay awake tomorrow and I have not even gone to bed yet!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm trying to like you, Al Jazeera, but you're bombarding me with your videos. You're to YouTube what Kevin Smith is to Twitter.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I love love too much.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Impossible. :O


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gah, moving house is an enormous trigger for me. It's hard for me to see the point of packing up all my stuff when I know I'm going nowhere.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

fingertips said:


> not even a mention of lime?


I shamefully admit that I had no idea that lime flavored milkshakes existed. Buuuut I just found a recipe for a key lime milkshake on google and I think that's something that needs to happen in my near future b/c it sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Is that a thread lock I see coming...:idea well yes I think it is!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

How many people can say that they grew up getting into fist fights on the same streets that famous cowboys used to get into gunfights on? I guess I have that going for me. I wonder if that impresses the ladies or turns them off. Probably depends on the "lady".


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I can feel the muse sneaking up on me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't think watching stuff for the good among the rubbish pays off. The rubbish rubs off too much and brainwashes and stupefies. I'm especially sensitive to it: my mother watches a ton of this **** and would impose it on others through excessive, repetitive viewing on loud surround speakers all day.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> I don't think watching stuff for the good among the rubbish pays off. The rubbish rubs off too much and brainwashes and stupefies. I'm especialy sensitive to it: my mother watches a ton of this **** and would impose it on others through excessive, repetitive viewing on loud surround speakers all day.


I see your point but I have a different view on it - though you are most likely right... ughh... I hate surround sound... and speakers w/TV... and I don't do reruns unless it's something I really like - and that's rare. I can't rewatch something just because it's on... or because I'm bored. I'm not invested enough in TV to care that much what I watch and rarely get hooked into series TV... mostly because I never can remember the date, time, channel it will be recurring. I often just end up watching what others want to watch unless something I really want to see is on.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Tivo is the answer. To life the universe and everything.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

caflme said:


> ughh... I hate surround sound... and speakers w/TV...


You'd have been driven round the bend living at my parents' house, like I was. I was constantly bellowing "turn it down!" and was driven to frenzied rage. It's the same when I visit, only worse because they've upgraded all their equipment. My mother used to request the cinema up the volume.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

writingupastorm said:


> ^ Tivo is the answer. To life the universe and everything.


I'd never get around to setting it... and if I did I'd never get around to watching what it recorded. There would be hours of programming recorded and I would feel stressed about not having watched it... it would be one more thing I would feel like I was behind with and needed to do... thanks... but TIVO would not work for me at all.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> You'd have been driven round the bend living at my parents' house, like I was. I was constantly bellowing "turn it down!" and was driven to frenzied rage. It's the same when I visit, only worse because they've upgraded all their equipment. My mother used to request the cinema up the volume.


I wouldn't have been a very good guest there unfortunately... earplugs never sufficiently block out enough. I was at a house like that once and can't remember how many trips to the bathroom I made just to have some peace and quiet. LOL - fortunately they had magazines in the bathroom... I still giggle at what they must have thought me spending so much time in there.

ETA: She did NOT? It's always seemingly at the loudest volume level possible... does she have hearing deficits?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

caflme said:


> ETA: She did NOT? It's always seemingly at the loudest volume level possible... does she have hearing deficits?


I've often wondered, but she converses with people just fine so I doubt there's any significant hearing deficit.

It seems cinemas are at the loudest level possible these days (I have to wear earplugs if I go now), but back in the 90s when she did that I don't remember them being as loud. I think she's obsessed with the sound in movies as much as the other aspects - if it's not at the right volume, it's the wrong experience for her. The sound evokes the strongest emotional reactions, which she craves, and she ends up bouncing and swaying in her cinema seat, completely absorbed. She watches the same film for months at a time before moving on and it doesn't seem to lose its salience - just something else eventually comes along and distracts her.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^very interesting... gotta get to work... ttyl


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Time to make French toasts.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

some people actually look like domesticated farm animals. MOOOOOOO!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Toy Story :mushy


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

It's Pancake Day tomorrow.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait - Leonardess banned herself again?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I feel like such a monster whenever I eat chicken and eggs in the same meal.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

why is Eminem so angry? i'm not into his music or anything, but he used to be all jokester and such but now his songs are all RAGING with RAGE and 'ARGGH IM SO ANGRY I WANT TO BREAK YOUR FACE' -esque

EXHIBIT A (skip to 1:50)...






EXHIBIT B ...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm back. 

It's been a week since I've been here or on the net at all.

In other news first day of driving school is today, wish me luck!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

My therapist thinks I died for a little bit when I was 13, and he has the experience in that area to convince me. From what I remember it was the most peaceful, euphoric experience I've ever had. Hmm.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know whether I should laugh or cry that last night when I was genuinely worried I was suffering a heart attack, which I've now decided was just really bad heartburn, I came on here to complain about it. :teeth


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm back.
> 
> It's been a week since I've been here or on the net at all.
> 
> In other news first day of driving school is today, wish me luck!


Good luck  Prepare to watch instructional videos from the 80s, and participate in off-topic discussions regarding the best prepaid phone plans. Or maybe that was just my ghetto driving school, i dunno. :teeth



atticusfinch said:


> why is Eminem so angry? i'm not into his music or anything, but he used to be all jokester and such but now his songs are all RAGING with RAGE and 'ARGGH IM SO ANGRY I WANT TO BREAK YOUR FACE' -esque
> 
> EXHIBIT A (skip to 1:50)...


Eminem's formula of singles seems to be Joke song -> srs bsns -> joke song. One second he's doing stupid **** like Purple Pills next he's talking about killing his wife or w/e
Personally I find him beyond irritating...I don't understand why people ride his jock so hard, but then again I find myself more and more confused about why things are popular (justin beiber, charlie sheen, lil b, etc) I feel old.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I want ihop!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I want ihop!


They have the best hash browns! :boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> They have the best hash browns! :boogie











:nw


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

it was painful when the skin broke but the eiter had to come out.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :nw


:shock 

I want pancakes. :mushy


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

^snap







FREE LATCHKEYKID!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This girl at the dog park reminds me of Lexi Belle


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy ****, I've come a long way.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

So leo is gone again and anymouse is gone. Now this place is back to being the food court at a mall.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Monday night shall henceforth be known as Ramen Noodle Night :yes


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Grands biscuits in the oven, Teriaki chicken is done and the brussel sprouts are waiting in the microwave... my son is no where to be found (outside playing)... supper will wait... childhood and time to play only lasts so long... supper will reheat.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Too much snow!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> ... Admin perm banned Latchkeykid and Alyouis they can't come back gone! - and if this keeps up so will I .. Not sure if that makes a differences or not ! :blank


:eek You can't leave too!!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

"Don't forget me."


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Meh ... I get the vibe from the admin - and more clues come in when they don't answer you're pm's that the main guy really does not like you / sick of you . :blank ... I got the hint! ... Not saying I am asking for a perm ban , but this site has lost almost all my interest enough to stop coming here.


 :squeeze


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am totally gonna get pissed on St Paddy's Day :drunk. And then the next day won't be so good: :tiptoe uke :flush However, it would be real nice on St Paddy's Day to tell a girl to kiss me because I'm Irish, well I'm Canadian, but my heritage is Irish. But this probably won't happen because I have SA, and if I did get a kiss I would probably :blush . tOn an unrelated note, what the hell happenned to anymouse? Why did she get banned?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> Meh ... I get the vibe from the admin - and more clues come in when they don't answer you're pm's that the main guy really does not like you / sick of you . :blank ... I got the hint! ... Not saying I am asking for a perm ban , but this site has lost almost all my interest enough to stop coming here.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, Drew doesn't really respond to _anyone_, not just you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How does one sleep comfortably on a cot?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love this season of American Idol.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I get to go to ihop tomorrow! :boogie :banana


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I want ihop!


I had IHOP once when I was in the states...Not good  disappointing. Denny's was better.



rockyraccoon said:


> tOn an unrelated note, what the hell happenned to anymouse? Why did she get banned?


Probably for posting too many grammatically incorrect cat macros. but seriously i dunno. i never find out about SAS drama until after the fact.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm gonna have a hangover tomorrow.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

This is as real as it gets.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Anymouse isn't banned she's on a break. Self-exile.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blankso far this year


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Gawd my throat is so scratchy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chocolate is the answer. I feel better now.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Chocolate is the answer. I feel better now.


Yay


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I wonder if the germans have a word for the satisfaction, pride and happiness with a tinge of guilt you feel for getting an A+ for a paper you cobbled together 8 hours before the deadline.

They have a word for everything, they must have one for that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, I may actually go to bed on time tonight. I couldn't be any more tired. The only reason I'm awake is because the dryer hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Stargate Universe comes back tonight. Me and the other two people who watch it are psyched.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh......I think I need some chocolate and/or ice cream. I think that's the only thing to make me feel better right now.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

There's a mouse in my house. I don't know whether to scream or go "aww."


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how did it get in? :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't know.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Let's catch it.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

how do i fix it?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It disappeared.  I can't sleep with a mouse in here.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

then get a cat


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have two cats. The one just sat there and stared at the mouse while the other was sleeping upstairs.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This is a horrible habbit, but I can't stop :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The mouse is eating a popcorn ball. <3


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> The mouse is eating a popcorn ball. <3


Will you let me see him? x)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

He's a stealthy mofo. My mom is duct-taping the hole in the bottom of the cupboard he got in through. I don't want the cutie to starve.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't let mom hurt him! He can be part of the family...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

He's going to die. She's basically trapping him in there.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations need2b 
Release him when she goes to bed lol.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> 2,5000 Post!!


:high5 :yay

:hide


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Speaking of mice..


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Caption: I got you right where I want you, baby.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I feel kind of bad for them.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

it was fun...and dont worry!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This place seems slow today...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Tired:yawn should prolly get some sleep


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I really want to read right now but I feel like it's going to bore me. That probably doesn't make any sense...


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

@ MindOverMood

^Those mice, it's funny and sad at the same time. :eek 

Maybe he's trying to rescue it?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

So, this video is pretty great:


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^That was nuts.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not a stoner or a hippie at all but I do love Sublime. Is that weird?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Gwen Stefani, ilu but your L'Oreal commercials are making me realize what an annoying speaking voice you have. Just sing during the whole ad and everyone will be happy, k?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hit pay dirt.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Waking up beside her is the best ever. I've never been so in love.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Waking up beside her is the best ever. I've never been so in love.


Heart officially melted.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

huh said:


> This is getting sad...I'm starting to talk to myself.


Don't worry, I do this all the time. :lol :blank


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

While walking my dogs my shoe dug into my heel and gave me a cut there and somehow there's a cut on my second toe...I can't even walk right...:doh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm back house sitting at the estate again. So I have to use this stupid iMac uhg. it's a pain on the butt and makes me not want to post so much. hmmm maybe that''s a good thing. but it's not


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

You have got to to be Popeye to open a jar of hot salsa dip these days I'm telling you. I've been trying for the past 25 minutes using both hands and also with a cloth and it still won't budge. Why on earth would they seal it so tight? I think I've been punked by a store worker and they've superglued it because this is just unreal.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought I ate enough today but I feel really weak right now...or lightheaded or something...hopefully dinner is ready soon...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wonder where the "beat master" is...ayo Canadian Brother...where you at fam?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

One of our family friends has suffered a severe stroke  The realities of life make me so scared of growing attached to others. Life is so short. I'm am terrified of the day something happens to one of my parents or anyone else who has a special place in my heart. It will destroy me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hmmmm...i guess you cant instant message back.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

crsohr said:


> You have got to to be Popeye to open a jar of hot salsa dip these days I'm telling you. I've been trying for the past 25 minutes using both hands and also with a cloth and it still won't budge. Why on earth would they seal it so tight? I think I've been punked by a store worker and they've superglued it because this is just unreal.


Could try:

Running hot water on the opening of the jar, then opening it
Using a butter knife to pry the tiny space between the jar and the lid. Go around the jar but not too much or the lid won't close


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh ihop, please stop killing my stomache


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Could try:
> 
> Running hot water on the opening of the jar, then opening it
> Using a butter knife to pry the tiny space between the jar and the lid. Go around the jar but not too much or the lid won't close


Thanks a bunch the hot water method worked perfect! I ran the water like you said then I also left it to soak upside down in the sink for a few minutes to make sure, I used a towel while turning the lid and it came clean off. There's a nacho chip waiting here with your name on it. :yes


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are awesome.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I am bad - I will be skipping my online classes this week! :b


:twak

Go to class!!! :wife :wife :wife


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I forgot how little it pays. I wont bother doing this.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm going to reach a thousand posts today. I'm determined!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

wow 7k posts. Not over 9000! yet though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

need2bnormal said:


> You have been here sense 2004 :b


hehe. Even earlier than that. I joined in 2002 or 2003 i think


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

need2bnormal said:


> Join Date
> 02-08-2004


on this current SAS, but it changed a lot over the years. I was under a different name back then too.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> Join Date
> 02-08-2004


I joined in 04. But just regestered last month lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate using this stupid mac. makes everything a pain in the ***


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Logan X said:


> I forgot how little it pays. I wont bother doing this.


atleast you didnt leave a "ps this is my 7000th post comment!"


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

ii want to go outside but im to scared


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

how do i turn it off so they can stop following me


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


uh oh looks like the one that pushed him is going to bed early without getting any bananas tonight.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Interesting :con ...
> 
> .... I need to post more , I feel like I have a low post count !


I told you this before 2b. There was an older version and then two SA message boards combined.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm listening to Avril Lavigne. I feel powerful. I hate myself. I love you. You love me. He loves you. He loves me? No. lalalalalalallllllllllllllalalall shot time. I'm tired of being sober. Damn I'm a miserable pos. I shall now take my bottle, sit in a bubble bath, and hope I get drunk enough that I somehow drown.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

_There is no profit_ in a _cure_, there is _only profit in treatment




_


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Isn't there at least one genuine good person in this world?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

As far as superhero catchphrases go, "Shut up, crime!" is pretty fantastic:

http://www.traileraddict.com/trailer/super/trailer


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

One of my friends puked in another one of my friends' room over the weekend while he was gone. I was supposed to be the only one sleeping in his room while we were visiting...but we both did...had no idea the puke was there because it was in a garbage can in the closet.

We've all been friends since high school so it shouldn't be a big deal but the kid whose room it was is kind of a tool and I'm starting to think less and less of him as a friend. Either way it's going to be trouble this weekend because I'm going there again...ugh.

If you followed that then kudos!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I wish I could be a kid again.


Me too. :sigh

Nipple chafing is a real thing...learned that tonight...


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

RIP Mike Starr


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

so stressed out with the amount of school work I need to do until the month is over.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

GnR said:


> RIP Mike Starr


*Nooo waaay man* 

F***, it's true.

One of my favorite bands ever. They have all been through hell. It's getting to where if you're a member of AIC & you survive it, it's a serious accomplishment. You cheated the angel of death...

Gonna be listening to them a lot today I think...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

RIP, brother


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mmmn pasta nomnomnom


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:drunk :yay


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That makes me think, we need another drunk smiley. My solitary inebriation isn't being accurately conveyed.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I really wanna see that new Red Riding Hood movie. I know it looks like it might be kinda dumb, but I don't caaaaaare.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

How am I still alive? :con


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

lonelysheep said:


> Isn't there at least one genuine good person in this world?


That reminds me of my fave internet screenname ever, "Looking for Diogenes."


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was in a car accident yesterday. Totaling my car. I seem to have bad luck with cars. Airbags can suck sometimes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This where i've been house sitting. I have the whole place to myself until it sells:
http://nunanbandb.com/


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Jcgrey said:


> I was in a car accident yesterday. Totaling my car. I seem to have bad luck with cars. Airbags can suck sometimes


****, that looks bad. Sorry about your car.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ damn son. :no


The lottery jackpot is $50+31 million this week. I have to learn how to play before Friday :con


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Jcgrey, sorry about the accident. Hope you heal soon. 


Hmmm Joe, I haven't thought of you in like foreva? I wonder how you look and live now.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

some ppl make me go :mum:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

lol there are five chatrooms now and no one is in them...and I don't mean the user.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I am having a great conversation with this cat.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

^ Cats are great conversationalists.

I wish I was 5 years old again, in the city, my Dad is around, Im playing Sonic eating a chocolate sandwich mmmmmmmm...Then go out to skateboard with mates, cuz i didnt have anxiety then.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jcgrey that looks like it hurt.. Hope it heals up soon. car accidents are freaky.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I was in a car accident yesterday. Totaling my car. I seem to have bad luck with cars. Airbags can suck sometimes


Ugh, are you okay?!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow jcgrey. I hope your face heals soon. But sorry about your car.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your concerns. I was traveling on a country road at about 55 or 60 MPH when a pickup pulled out onto the road I was traveling in the same direction. This was at the last second so I had to slam on the brakes and slid in to him. he was barly moving as he had just turned onto the highway. Thank goodness my only injuries were mostly scratched and bruises, due mostly to the airbag and some broken glass. 

I'l post some pictures of my car when I get home its a done deal. I'm house sitting at the moment. I would estimate the speed of impact at around 30. If I were going 60, and he had just started moving, with his increase in speed and my sliding into him. ugh idk. my head hurts..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I wanted to go to the next need2bexposed tiny chat thing. But I can't go now like this


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

ozkr said:


> She came back just to really ban herself this time. Weird...


I temporarily got lost in another dimension. Sorry about that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder how many times I'll stall the manual transmission car when I go for my driving lesson today


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a bizarre phone phobia (greatly prefer face to face communication) and going through with an important call that I've put off is like a drug. Feels good man.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I went to a bar last night. First time, actually. My friend called me up and asked if I would like to join him. He had already been there for a couple of hours with two other guys I know. It was really uncomfortable for me. They were already ****tered when I got there, singing karaoke and all that jazz. Nice place though, lol.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh god I need to stop talking about eurovison song contest..:rofl 
I've mentioned it to at least 5 different people on here... on several occasions. 
I'm addicted what can I say.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

The next time someone shows more than a passing interest in my dating site profile I'm going to try playing hard to get - I'm going to delete my profile and then hide under my bed...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This could have been much worse: That airbag prob. saved be a bit. but it also messed up my face.




























I'm sad because this is the car I shot this fideo in:



 and many other cool videos. Oh well it's just a car. I'm just glad I'm ok. Saving the lights and siren for my next car. Hoping to buy another Ford Interceptor/CrownVic

and this one


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

He makes me so happy. 
I am the luckiest person ever.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

How can someone be so talented?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I wonder how many times I'll stall the manual transmission car when I go for my driving lesson today


I stalled it more times than was worth counting & it's seriously frustrating but it was my first time driving a manual transmission car & my second time driving any car so I think I did alright giving those facts


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's the middle of the day and what am I doing? Sitting here in my pjs eating ice cream out of the carton and watching Jersey Shore.

Seriously reconsidering my life choices right about now. :no


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Did you know that PAM has an expiration date? I did not. whoops...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I had to sign up for facebook under a fake name so I could see the pictures my friend kept bugging me to see. Naturally the pictures are no big deal.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

if looks could kill you would be an uzi


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

whoops, I think I accidentally killed one of my favorite threads :|


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Mom was walking around our neighborhood(for exercise) and she left her phone. An hour passed and she still hadn't returned. My Dad then drove around the neighborhood to find her. I was worried sick for her.  Thankfully she returned home. Even though I'm glad she's safe, I scolded her for leaving her cellphone at home. My anger came from love.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> whoops, I think I accidentally killed one of my favorite threads :|


Which one?

I wish I had some ear plugs. :|


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Which one?


The one where you ask someone a creepy question. I have a feeling my question sucked, lol.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Speghetti!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, bed. I had errands and now my evening is kaput.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

All day, esp within the last few hours, for some reason God-knows-why, I'm feeling full of energy, totally ready to conquer the world, 10 feet tall & bulletproof. No, I'm not drunk(er than normal). Nothing I did is different today.

I went into the backyard & jumped on the trampoline for the 1st time, the ones my 3 kids got for Christmas. We had a blast. My oldest daugher kept losing her pants.  It was hilarious, even she thought it was funny, no hurt feelings.

I feel like I don't even have SA at all, & have felt this way all day. It will be gone pretty soon, definitely by the time I wake up tomorrow. This happens once in a while. Always goes away, & for the next several months, I'll look, act & feel like someone on the verge of slitting my wrists again. As usual.

I wish I knew what was going on inside my head, when I feel like this, when I feel OK. Wish I could tap into it somehow & make it last forever.

Maybe I'm bi-polar...or have multiple personalities...or am just crazy. IDK anymore. FML.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The Real World : Las Vegas starts tonight.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> The Real World : Las Vegas starts tonight.


OMG, there's a new one? I was just about to post this:

I just found out that my client from work was a participant on Real World: Las Vegas. Frank from Real World? Yeah, I work with him...had no f-ing idea until today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> OMG, there's a new one? I was just about to post this:
> 
> I just found out that my client from work was a participant on Real World: Las Vegas. Frank from Real World? Yeah, I work with him...had no f-ing idea until today.


You are kidding me?! The one dude I thought was decent in the midst of the trashy people there?
That season was nothing but a ploy for ratings with sex. Frank was the normal one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nap? FAIL! 10 minutes != nap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> OMG, there's a new one? I was just about to post this:
> 
> I just found out that my client from work was a participant on Real World: Las Vegas. Frank from Real World? Yeah, I work with him...had no f-ing idea until today.


We need a picture of you and him to back up this story ;P


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> You are kidding me?! The one dude I thought was decent in the midst of the trashy people there?
> That season was nothing but a ploy for ratings with sex. Frank was the normal one.


I know, I'm in shock! I can't believe it's the same guy. I thought he looked familiar...haha. So, I will be watching Real World re-runs to see if I can get anything on him :lol.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> We need a picture of you and him to back up this story ;P


We're in different locations, but I have emails! Haha.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I was more politically informed because things are nuts here. I pretty much agree with whoever was talking in my ear last though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^You need to watch more shows!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cruor Blueprint. Oh lucky day!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love this woman. She makes awesome beards for those who cannot grow their own.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

i really thought if I tapered my coffee drinking down far enough I could quit without getting headaches. I got myself down to just one heaping tablespoon of coffee a day before I quit and my head still hurts.

But at least I'm pooping good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Feeling uninspired. Think I'll start a fire.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My music taste has really been going downhill the more I lose contact with my ex. I do find that really unfortunate. He introduced me to the best music


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The last US president with facial hair was Taft, who was elected to office just a smidge over a century ago. I'm not going to vote again until we get a nominee who's rockin' a Dusty Hill beard.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Is it plausible to turn buying and selling things on ebay into a job? I've been thinking about buying things on sale and selling them on ebay at regular price.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


>


:lol


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Inspired.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah, i really should stop staying up late.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> yeah, i really should stop staying up late.


:ditto


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sweet dreams everybody!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Zombies don't seem so tough.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

You are my sunshine
My only sunshine
You make me happy
When skies are gray
You'll never know dear
How much I love you
Please don't take
My sunshine away.

:b


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm no good at math :con :help


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


> how about i refuse to post anymore lolcats if the moderation returns ALOYSIUS to his rightful veteran status on SAS?


I posted lolcats though :|


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

divine intervention, plz.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Set alarm for 8:30...got up at 11:00...fail...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to hide :hide


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Once their was an ugly duckling. He was SO ugly that everyone DIED. The end.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

anymouse said:


> how about i refuse to post anymore lolcats if the moderation returns ALOYSIUS to his rightful veteran status on SAS?
> 
> massive karmic boost for even caring.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Anymouse, where you been?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

anymouse said:


> waiting for them to unban Aloysius. :rain ps i hope you're well!  /signing out w/o lolcat.


Oh, thought he asked to be banned or something. What a bunch of pooheads:teeth


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

How cute that I always bring a book with me when I leave the house. Maybe one day Ill read it.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

E93 said:


> I'm no good at math :con :help


You and me both..

------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't know what to do with my life, I feel so uncomfortable and really unmotivated. I used to have things to occupy my time that I loved doing, but now I lack the motivation to do them.

Is it because I havent been playing enough music to lift my moods, or keep my mind at bay?

Am I really ready to start a new relationship? why does it feel like I am not ready, then when I feel lonely it feels like I am?

Your such a sweet girl, I don't know if I should keep talking to you, I might end up hurting you. I know you like me, I like you too, but maybe I'm doing something wrong here?

To my X, I miss you, and I wish things didnt go the way they did, I often think about you and wonder 'what if..'


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm on antidepressants now.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Might get to talk to Andrew Bogut today. I'm scared...:afr


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

i smell really bad


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Might get to talk to Andrew Bogut today. I'm scared...:afr


That's awesome! I met him once when he was playing for the University of Utah. He's very respectful, or at least I thought he was. He's not a scary guy at all, except he is huge, which is intimidating. Good luck!

Anyway, I am wearing shorts and a t-shirt OUTSIDE today in Utah. This is the first time since probably early September that that has happened. Spring is AWESOME . . . especially after almost six months of winter. It's an incredible day. I'm just ecstatic . . . I really am. I love everyone and everything everywhere right now. That might sound corny, but it's true.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

You can tell I've been out a classroom of any type for 4 years, the notes I've taken are very scattered & unorganized, lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

seahero said:


> That's awesome! I met him once when he was playing for the University of Utah. He's very respectful, or at least I thought he was. He's not a scary guy at all, except he is huge, which is intimidating. Good luck!


Oh yeah, for sure. I'm just worried I'll say something stupid or not be able to say anything at all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not a doctor but the way I write really is quite terrible


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Enjoy your lucrative career at Taco Bell, ya fat ****.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Sisters?! As if one person wasn't hard enough to figure out, now I've got synchronized Match craziness.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not intimidating enough for my liking. I'm not intimidating at all, in fact. Oh how I would dearly love to be intimidating.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

stranger25 said:


> Once their was an ugly duckling. He was SO ugly that everyone DIED. The end.


that story didn't end the way I thought it would :cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Watching my friend eat 3 mcchickens and 4 mcdoubles was much more traumitizing then i thought it would be :no


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to notice
When I'm not around.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

At the end of the day, all we have is who we are.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a theory this show was written by drug addicts. I enjoy watching it very much.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I have a theory this show was written by drug addicts. I enjoy watching it very much.


I think all children's shows are made by drug addicts. I still have nightmares about H.R. Pufnstuff.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

holy crap, why can't the leafs win when I am actually cheering them on?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

"Ronnie's sending roses, crying on my shoulder and listening to Michael Bolton" :teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

My legs are sore from doing squats. All this weight-training and dieting is paying off though, despite Paxil.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> My legs are sore from doing squats. All this weight-training and dieting is paying off though, despite Paxil.


Squats are the best.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I HATE this video. I don't find it funny. Everyone else in class was laughing while I'm like wtf?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Someone made a photo album on their profile titled "Me" and they have a picture with the website jail bait gallery on the bottom right corner.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I know what I need to know & then I return to find out I've forgotten things


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't get Lady Gaga's song "Born This Way" out of my head. :afr 
It must be her mind controlling music. :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Car accidents suck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****57,000th post!****
*:boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Now you have to set up an empty can on each one and shoot them off.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> ****57,000th post!****
> *:boogie :boogie :boogie*


Congrats


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> My "C" fell off my laptop board!!!  ... The clasp aren't broke but I can't get the key back on ... anyone know if this is possible ?
> 
> :rain stupid bird seed that got stuck inside !!!


It is possible to get them back on, but it's really difficult. I am missing "t" "c" "'" "/" and now as of yesterday "y"  I know HOW to get it back on, but it's no easy task. "sigh"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Congrats


Thank you. 

If anyone asks about your injuries, you tell 'em "you should see the other guy" :wink.
It worked EVERY time :lol.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hot tub or weed? Both is not an option. :sigh


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> Hot tub or weed? Both is not an option. :sigh


Hot tub is better for your skin.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:rain:rain:raind


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Eye candy:noopcorn


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just heard about the 8.9 quake that hit Japan, followed by a tsunami.  I also heard that they're evacuating people in Hawaii already b/c they predict a tsunami will hit there too. They announced that California, Oregon, Washington, and parts of Alaska are on tsunami watch as well.  I hope the worst is over...earthquakes are so scary.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Active Users: 406 (63 members and 343 guests)
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,173, 02-01-2011 at 10:29 AM.
> 
> ...


Inviable mode. If you weren't so popular I'd make fun of that.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Has a two hour delay!!!!! ahhhhh yes, it's days like these that I love snow.:boogie:yay


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm VERY inviable. So inviable it would blow your mind, man.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

God knows why im so irritated...(sigh)... 
I want to have my period!!! :-(


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's Friday. I want to do something. Anything! Unfortunately, I have zero plans. Not sure why this bothers me all of a sudden. :lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> Active Users: 406 (63 members and 343 guests)
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,173, 02-01-2011 at 10:29 AM.
> 
> ...


It almost makes me want to be on visible mode only so I could get mentioned in stuff like this.
But I won't...:teeth invisible mode makes me feel safe.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why is our basic training eight months long?! that must be the longest in the world for fsm's sake!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Oranges FTW.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

you just couldn't make this up haha. a woman just passed a checkpoint near my base that i was guarding with her car and asked whether our base was a hotel. yeah our base sure looks pretty. pity we almost always sleep on bare mud miles away from it...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hosting a card game at my apartment tonight. There's meant to be 8 people. Hope it goes well!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Hosting a card game at my apartment tonight. There's meant to be 8 people. Hope it goes well!!


Oh have fun!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> My "C" fell off my laptop board!!!  ... The clasp aren't broke but I can't get the key back on ... anyone know if this is possible ?
> 
> :rain stupid bird seed that got stuck inside !!!


My down button popped off when something got stuck inside and I tried to pluck it out with a toothpick :lol, when it came off there was a tiny rubber doohickey attached (which I later misplaced). When I had the rubber thingy I could sort of put the key back in place, but without it the key won't stick. Maybe you've lost your rubber doohickey :stu

My Pageup button is also in danger. It sticks now...sigh.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm waiting in an extremely long line at the mall for the new iPad. Or rather my Dad is forcing me to hold a spot for him until he gets off work so he can buy it. :roll The line is so long that I can't even see the Apple store. :lol


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

The guy I like is going to ask me to prom!!!!!!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

beautifully strange said:


> The guy I like is going to ask me to prom!!!!!!


Awww... I'm really happy for you! :yay


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Awww... I'm really happy for you! :yay


Thanks!:boogie


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

the only easy day was yesterday


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't wait to go eat some chicken teriyaki at the mall.

YUM.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

My daughter's friend's mother's name is Cindy, but she look more like a Marsha. I'm going to call her Marsha one of these days, I just know it.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

gilt said:


> My daughter's friend's mother's name is Cindy, but she look more like a Marsha. I'm going to call her Marsha one of these days, I just know it.


lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Manual transmission cars are stressful but I'm not as bad at driving them as I feel I am according to my instructor, I just need to relax a bit more. I also need to stop being so hard on myself, I've driven a car a total of 3 times now & 2 of those times were manual. I've come into this completely fresh unlike many people who were smart & started driving as soon as they were allowed basically


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> I got an 96% on my essay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOW!! :boogieawesome job!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Some coworkers got me hooked on Jersey Shore. It's hilarious.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

<tmi>I really hate it when I wake up with morning wood while, simultaneously, I have to pee.</tmi>


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Some coworkers got me hooked on Jersey Shore. It's hilarious.


haha I know right! Everyone frowns at me when I say it's awesome, but I can't get enough of it.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Ospi said:


> haha I know right! Everyone frowns at me when I say it's awesome, but I can't get enough of it.


You can't see it, but I'm frowning right now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

the need2btinychat is pretty cool!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I just lost at scrabble :cry lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

jtb3485 said:


> <tmi>I really hate it when I wake up with morning wood while, simultaneously, I have to pee.</tmi>


I know how that feels like. :lol



Aphexfan said:


> I just lost at scrabble :cry lol


:squeeze I've lost to my Dad countless times.

Tonight while eating at Longhorn Steakhouse with my family, our waiter was a fellow classmate from my world religions class. That was awkward. :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> I just lost at scrabble :cry lol


I just won at scrabble :b


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

This vid makes me so happy. Awww!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I stopped getting visitors once I changed my avatar.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Purple Pen said:


> I stopped getting visitors once I changed my avatar.


Change it back! :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There's beer spilled on me somewhere. A normal Friday night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just messaged an old friend on facebook asking how she is after she left a comment on one of my youtube videos. Half of me is afraid of what may result from doing so & the other half thinks I need to stop avoiding my past so I can move forward


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I better get this dang transcription job i'm going to test for. I did not just blow $180 of financial aid on a different version of Microsoft Word to meet their dumb test requirements for nothing.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> I better get this dang transcription job i'm going to test for. I did not just blow $180 of financial aid on a different version of Microsoft Word to meet their dumb test requirements for nothing.


Good luck


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

"Fancy cancer."


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Good luck


thx


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Realizing you might have a crush on your 42-year-old, married coworker isn't so much fun, I've found.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am sooo hungover. Brilliant night, but i spend 2 hours getting sick at around 4am. The card game went well and we ended up playing twister afterwards.


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

I really should get out of bed, but not yet determined to do so


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

something is happening... our whole division has been told to prepare everything. machine guns, rockets, weapons, vests, sleeping bags etc. in 20 minutes. there are Jeeps, trucks and coaches on the way here to take us somewhere. yeah, something is happening...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hope its just a training exercise. If its not then keep your head down.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just woke up... need coffee.... I'm still groggy and am catching up on what you all have been posting while I slept... Good Morning.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheeky said:


> This vid makes me so happy. Awww!


That really is adorable.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Never again at 10am and moving avatars make me dizzy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you heard about the new sitcom starring Charlie Sheen and Lindsay Lohan?

It's called "two and a half grams"

Badum tssss


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

So now you DO wanna hang out? Make up your damn mind dude! :roll I'm starting to remember how stressful it is to actually have friends...


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Crap, I was counting on winning the lottery this weekend and forgot to even buy my ticket last night


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I didn't know you could farm missions.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Can't wait to get an iced coffee from Starbucks. I'm planning on an Iced Cinnamon Dolce Latte.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The Mazda "zoom zoom" kid infuriates me! :mum:lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Can't wait to get an iced coffee from Starbucks. I'm planning on an Iced Cinnamon Dolce Latte.


That one is MY FAV... I get the Skinny version though... luv it. Now you made me want one... :idea


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why put a new address on the same old loneliness?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

blahhhhhh probably it's just me. you deserve better


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've developed this terrible habit of thinking words but not typing them in my messages


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've developed this terrible habit of thinking words but not typing them in my messages


I've been doing this too... and I've been typing thing instead of think and the reverse of that...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have the hiccups. :?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello me. It's been way too long.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> Awesome cool 3 minute drawing i did in my avatar ... :b


Aw it's so cute, love it!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Have you heard about the new sitcom starring Charlie Sheen and Lindsay Lohan?
> 
> It's called "two and a half grams"
> 
> Badum tssss


lol I'd watch it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

> Italy's National Institute of Geophysics and Volcanology says the quake shifted the Earth's axis by about 25cm and the US Geological Survey says the coast of Japan's main island was moved 2.4m as a result of the quake.


Now THAT is an earthquake.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm eating Chinese food in front of you guys. AND I'M NOT SHARING.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Should seriously actually get out of bed and do something productive today :hide


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yay for failure!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Almost time to go clean the gross bathroom. Yay for Saturday night fun! lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Cheeky said:


> Crap, I was counting on winning the lottery this weekend and forgot to even buy my ticket last night


Same...I was totally going to try and play for the first time :lol I hope no one wins the jackpot.

My hair turned out really awesome  Damn...that's one thing I like about myself, my hair.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Jason Statham and his completely irrelevant sex scenes...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> Jason Statham and his completely irrelevant sex scenes...


Oh you love it!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just assumed with it being light outside that it was early enough that the drugstore would still be open. That's spring telling me to reset my internal clock, it's a little later than I thought


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's kind of unsettling how the personality and emotions can be so easily affected by biological changes. It makes me feel out of control, that who I am isn't entirely for me to decide. I wish I could believe that human beings exist independently of the brain.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont even bother doing it officially...


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh you love it!!!!


lol...But the scenes never have anything to do with the story line. One screen he's blowing up ships and next screen is his bare *** in the air...not seeing the connection. Maybe he's got some sort of minimum naked time clause in his contract :lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I want a cigarette and an empty house to cry in. I wish my parents weren't always home.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i am so bored holy crap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I actually have bed sores from sitting in my bed all day :hide


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

People are so ****ing complicated :sigh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I WISH YOU WOULD STOP TEXTING ME :mum


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> I want a cigarette and an empty house to cry in. I wish my parents weren't always home.


I'd love that too...it's not even about crying though I'd just like to frickin breathe without breathing on someone. I am NEVER here alone.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

About to go make myself a turkey sammich


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> About to go make myself a turkey sammich


iz you gonna share your sammich?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I think lucyinthesky and e93 are the same person.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight. It's been a while anyway. :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I think I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight. It's been a while anyway. :blank


:squeeze


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Sometimes the thing that really gets me about having this SAD stuff is, I care too much.

There are tons of "toxic" people out there. What I mean is, toxic personalities. Any encounter you have with them will leave you feeling more negative, worse-off, feeling down. You will be worse off every time for having talked to them or even being near them. Bad vibes, negative energy, is contagious.

Lots of people on this site like that. Why do I care? Why do I try to engage in conversations with these people? Sometimes you can't tell until it's too late, I guess. **** it's exhausting, it drains the life right out of you, man.

They aren't worth the effort.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

SUP HOMIES.

I know you all missed me.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

laura024 said:


> :squeeze


Aww thanks! :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> SUP HOMIES.
> 
> I know you all missed me.


 where has u been all this time?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> SUP HOMIES.
> 
> I know you all missed me.


Welcome back!



LifeGoesOn said:


> Aww thanks! :squeeze


You're welcome. I hope letting it all out helps.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:eek ...young girl afraind of t*o*u*c*h,,ing because the solution the contacts soak in burns her eyes...20/20, anyone?...im not referring to anyboy who made a big enterance here...not even 2b...cuz of that mash those shells...both scar


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I have found a permanent avatar. And I mean like something iconic, this is staying. :yes


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

what's so good about you-hoo
pippidy caca boohoo


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

oh what was it..Charlie Sheens new book "Apocalypse Me: The Jaws of Life"
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA! off his rocker that dude


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Our confessions will be televised.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Boredom is a slow killer..


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Tic tok 9am not bed time yet ???


Dude, I told you. Mix blue lotus leaves with vodka.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Watching Generation Kill is making me happy/sad that I never quite joined the Marines.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just peed my pants with joy. Well, not literally...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Debating on whether to order another Chinese tonight (the food i mean). 3 days in a row couldn't be good, but to hell with it i might as well make it 3!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel like shaving my hair, but it's getting so long.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is going weel weird having the sun set an hour later.
It's colder than yesterday so being outside is nearly pointless.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Bollocks. Never buy cinema tickets online again, you ****ing idiot. Three for the same showing. It says tickets won't be refunded except in exceptional circumstances. Does exceptional stupidity count? It doesn't matter anyway, it's obvious at this point that I'm not going to muster up the courage to make the phone call.

I could hand them out outside the cinema to passers-by if I wasn't so timid.

Is anyone free on the 18th? I can put you up for the night if you're coming from out of town. I have an empty freezer.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I accidentally stole my friend's keys. He lives an hour away. :doh


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I accidentally stole my friend's keys. He lives an hour away. :doh


mail 'em


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to run six miles....on an empty stomach?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

What kind of a woman poses for her POF profile pics sitting on the toilet with her undies half way down and dressed in a bikini and fishnets and holding some, err, beads...? Well I'll tell you - an exceedingly popular one! :b


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I bet soldiers get bad withdrawal when they come out of combat.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Eliza said:


> mail 'em


Luckily his roommate is in town and I can just give them to him. I just hate being stupid.

I'm running out of money. :|


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

For the first time ever, I got hooked on The Bachelor and am sooooo looking forward to the finale tomorrow night. Go Emily!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My screws have been loose for a long time but now I'm becoming more & more aware of that fact


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw two spiders sharing a web.
How does that work?
Do they share?

I have never seen this before.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Remind me to not say anything next time. :no


I. totally. understand.

I don't know why I go out of my way to try to help people.

:bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Chivor said:


> I saw two spiders sharing a web.
> How does that work?
> Do they share?
> 
> I have never seen this before.


EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWw :cry


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> How fitting. :roll





TenYears said:


> I. totally. understand.
> 
> I don't know why I go out of my way to try to help people.
> 
> :bash:bash:bash:bash


The "Do Men Hate Fat Girls" thread needs to die


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

March Madness! :clap


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Eliza said:


> The "Do Men Hate Fat Girls" thread needs to die


I'm done, unless the words I used in there get twisted & turned & used against me, again. Last entry from me was an apology from me, again. I was being supportive. You can twist & turn, make assumptions, stretch the truth, edit what people say in any thread on this forum, and make it look like people are saying something they are not. I don't appreciate that, at all. But I'm willing to let it go, because, yeah, that thread needs to die a quick death.

I'm so, so over it and the over-reactions, the drama, the finger-pointing and whining that were a part of it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> March Madness! :clap


YEAHHHHHHHH :boogie

I used to be so good at keeping up with the tourney. One year I spent my entire spring break plastered in front of the television. I'm bad at focusing on college ball now though. Damn short attention span 



> TenYears


You know...I honestly try to ignore and avoid posting in threads like those. It really isn't worth the mental energy to try and get through to stubborn people on here.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why do I have absolutly no motivation to do anything :stu


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eliza said:


> YEAHHHHHHHH :boogie
> 
> I used to be so good at keeping up with the tourney. One year I spent my entire spring break plastered in front of the television. I'm bad at focusing on college ball now though. Damn short attention span


I've just gotten into it the last few years since my alma mater has been in it . I love, love filling out my bracket and seeing my selections win!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Those first two tournament days are 2 of my favorite days of the year. No school to skip this year...kinda weird.

It's 6:30 and it's still light out! :yay

I am horribly unphotogenic. :sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Spring break!!! :yay But it's not Spring yet? :con


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Are these commercials a joke?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

it's too bad it's only 8:51. i'm really bored and want to go to bed, but it's too early


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"You look like a zombie."

I thought I was holding up just fine. I are hurt.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ah, dreaming is so fascinating. I am genuinely enjoying my psych chapter this week


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope I stay this semi-relaxed for a while. I did a six mile run and then put on my favorite sweatshirt that is soooo warm.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

http://bobloblawlawblog.ytmnd.com/


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

wait...that was alive? :um


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> Aphexfan is going to get jealous !!


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Still semi-relaxed...good


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No I don't shower with my arms flailing about, it's not a pool


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Whoever said chocolate is a good replacement for sex is a liar. I just ate 3 brownies and didn't feel a damn thing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^You're obviously not eating those brownies right.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe if I shove a wire brush down his throat his singing will improve.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay....almost bedtime.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

There's just a hint of carbonation in this iced tea. Do not approve.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

irishK said:


> Whoever said chocolate is a good replacement for sex is a liar. I just ate 3 brownies and didn't feel a damn thing.


Food is a poor substitute for love but love is an even poorer substitute for food.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

irishK said:


> Whoever said chocolate is a good replacement for sex is a liar. I just ate 3 brownies and didn't feel a damn thing.


 I just had a snickers bar and like 50 chocolate covered almonds. I most definitely agree with you.


Perfectionist said:


> ^You're obviously not eating those brownies right.


 Do tell...lol.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

*sings* IIIIII want caaaaaandy~~~ dum-de-dum-de-dum-de-dum-dum....
No really....I do.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I hate this daylight savings change of time thing. It is now 11pm and I am just sitting here. I will love having more time after work but I am not really feeling the change of time thing. 
_________________

Also I am down 2500 posts and yet to get a warning or infraction. Who wants some abuse? hehe


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who simply can't take a single drink of chocolate milk? As soon as that first gulp goes down, it's like a reflex that won't let me stop drinking it. Not that I'm complaining, it's a delicious problem to have, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

matty said:


> Also I am down 2500 posts and yet to get a warning or infraction. Who wants some abuse? hehe


Pfft. Double that, then come talk to me.

Guys there are venetian blinds in my bathtub. Do I reeeeeallly need a shower? Removing them requires way more effort than I planned on expending tonight.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Ohhhh lala ta geule, salope.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Monday. Another day, another dollar


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

whatsername permabanned herself :blank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

ugh... up tooo early for here... 6:28 a.m. and I've got my coffee and a headache.

I have to go to work an hour early and stay all day - till 4 p.m. I switched with a girl so she could have the day off with her boyfriend. This is my son's Spring Break so I've got Tuesday and Thursday and Friday off so this seemed the least I could do.

But it's still dark out because of the time change and it sucks to be up this darned early.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Wish I had something witty/quirky to say here.. :blank


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My head hurts


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, it's settled. 
No more nights in this thorn and weed infested meadow. 
From this day forth only forward I pedal. 
Get the memo I'm cutting the strings Geppetto.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so glad I met you... and glad we share what we can and treasure what we've shared... I appreciate and respect so much about you... I don't see that ever changing.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

long afternoon.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i thought the food courts would be a bit emptier because parents often take march break off, but it's still a zoo out there.

so i'm sitting here in my office chomping on some burger king, door closed. good times lol


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I really wish people would stop asking me what's wrong. Sometimes I wish I was better at being fake.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I got all excited because the picture on my box of Frosted Flakes has strawberries in the cereal so I thought cool, they added strawberries! But then I poured a bowl and there was nothing but flakes.

Tony, you SOB!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I got all excited because the picture on my box of Frosted Flakes has strawberries in the cereal so I thought cool, they added strawberries! But then I poured a bowl and there was nothing but flakes.
> 
> Tony, you SOB!


Read the fine print. "*Serving Suggestion*". or "*A part of this nutritious breakfast*" which is just as nutritious with or without the cereal.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

It appears that I am a delusional, stupid wreak.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm an animal without klonopin. I really am.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

So walking into a bar this weekend some girl was walking out so I held the door for her. In the middle of saying thanks her coat caught on something and ripped. That is the kind of effect I have on women.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just got my rats a f*cking mansion.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

dear maple leafs, please win tonight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> dear maple leafs, please win tonight.


Why don't you ask to win the lottery or for the cure to cancer while you're dreaming. :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Come back kitty


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

It just snowed this morning....now its already in the upper 50's Maybe 2012 seriously is the end :stu


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Loving how accurately Katy Perry's E.T. describes falling in love. :heart :heart


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I got all excited because the picture on my box of Frosted Flakes has strawberries in the cereal so I thought cool, they added strawberries! But then I poured a bowl and there was nothing but flakes.
> 
> Tony, you SOB!


:haha :haha :haha

Someone won the 50 million Lottomax jackpot...NOOOooooooooo... :cry

btw - I swear I havent' seen Ozkr or JCGrey around these parts in a while? Did they ban?


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Have people always been this hypersensitive or is it something that mainly came about with the rise of technology? People have to be more careful interpreting things when written in e-mails, instant or text messaging more prominently. Emoticons are used in nauseating quantities when instant messaging or texting someone, because people don't want to be misconstrued. I was listening to my cousin talk to a colleague at work about how she felt someone was brushing her off because when she texted them, "hey, what's up?" they responded with, "hi" which meant they were pissed off. I don't know, it seemed kind of absurd to me.

I guess it's because your tone isn't apparent in writing, so people need constant reassurance that you aren't upset... it's more exhausting than anything.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

It bothers me to arrive at a conclusion without being shown logical steps taken to that conclusion. I've noticed this a lot about myself. It is the problem I have with Freudian Psychology. It is the problem I have with Renee Descartes reasoning that there must be a benevolent god. It is the problem I have with Frankenstein running off the minute his creation wiggles it's fingers. Uhm, what exactly was he expecting all this time? It is the problem that I have with Guinevere suddenly being in love with Lancelot because he magically revived another knight from apparent death in the musical Camelot. I mean really, she dislikes him and they have almost no contact and then just because he saves this knight she's suddenly in love with him? Ack!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so never watching The Bachelor ever again. No fairy tale ending? What a let down lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

How would Nathan Lane handle this situation?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I read that thread about rats earlier... Well, a few hours ago I took a nap and had a dream about them. :blank


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Drugs fascinate me and there are so many I want to experience. I wish I had some drug king friend to hook me up. Gosh darn oh boy does it ever suck to be a loner at times.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I must have looked like a jack*ss when I screamed "F'ing C*unt!" while shaking my fist at the bus I missed this afternoon. I was wearing my bright red jacket too, won't be hard to recognize me next time

- I'm a simple mind meant for simple things, surely I was born into the wrong era


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So this guy told me he suffered from depression today and I wanted to be all ME TOO HIGH FIVE MAN.

But I didn't.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^You're obviously not eating those brownies right.


If it involves someone feeding them to me, I'm all over that.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I better get my money.. LOL


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> - I must have looked like a jack*ss *when I screamed "F'ing C*unt!"* while shaking my fist at the bus I missed this afternoon. I was wearing my bright red jacket too, won't be hard to recognize me next time


Its like were the same person.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i was checking out some porn eariler and accidentally clicked on this one video. it was of this hulking black man ramming this skinny "artsy" puffy curly black hair and black rimmed glasses male nerd up the ***. christ this dude was squeaking like a little school girl. wow humans really are coming together as a whole. 

make love not war herc! make love not war!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't sleep.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Is my self-image really that messed up?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> So this guy told me he suffered from depression today and I wanted to be all ME TOO HIGH FIVE MAN.
> 
> But I didn't.


 Happens to me all the time.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Should I get more cheddar cheese?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! I just cranked out my thousandth post; And I've only been here since December of last year.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

new "like" feature


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I hate parties. I'm like a clown running across a minefield.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> You sir post to much!!!


Says the girl with the smoking keyboard!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

She is actually two different people taking shifts posting


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Spindrift said:


> I hate parties. I'm like a clown running across a minefield.


lol.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I made my first ever all by hand animated gif - yeah only the tail wags ... took a bit to draw the dog though .... **picture in avatar now*
> 
> *:con well I made the weed leaf ones too , but this one matching up not just a bunch of pictures  .


That's an awesome avie.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Siblings don't appear to respond well to violent sexual imagery. Will just send him a Snoopy card next time.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:love2


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't know what to think. this is all very confusing and i'm a bit overwhelmed.

seriously, i've been sitting here for two hours and i still can't make sense of my thoughts. 

maybe you're right. 

maybe i need therapy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ Good luck sorting things out. :group

Fudgsicle for breakfast? Why not.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> I hate parties. I'm like a clown running across a minefield.


lol, nice.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

My beard is really filling out nicely.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just had a super super hot dream about doing it with one of my sexy profs.

I may just pounce on some poor male today.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I should feel bad for stealing his container twice but i don't. It's part of the game


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> ^ Good luck sorting things out. :group


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Job search = much fail and demotivation


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

C'mon dopamine, get busy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Job search = much fail and demotivation


Word.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- It's easier to speed in an automatic car than it is in a manual transmission one
- I'm listening Pharoah Sanders push his sax to it's screaming limit & thinking I'd like to scream at the world with that same intensity right now


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll always remember the motivational speech given to our class of 15 and 16yo boys by the Technical Drawing teacher on the eve of the big exam - "_You're s***, gentlemen_". Good times, good times.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

30 more minutes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh to these 2 hour naps!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Someone hold me and make the bad dreams go away...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, this whole daylight savings crap has got me all screwed up, and I was already screwed up to begin with. I kinda want it to be dark out, but I suppose daylight is healthy and blah blah blah and I'll save on electricity.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Went for a walk... it was nice... but now instead of feeling invigorated I'm really sleepy... why can't my system just be normal. Just glad all the kids loved the Sloppy Joe Tacos... they had fun coming up with names for them... Sloppy Tacos... Taco Joes... SloJos...Slacos... they were cracking me up... it's rare I can really have fun with 12, 13 and 15 year olds but they were really good this afternoon. I even put on some 1970s KISS videos and they were trippin' out... lol... one of them even commented, "I didn't know they had cameras back then, must less video." Bwahahahahahaaha.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

It was actually nice and sunny today. 8)


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Frustrated.....my SA is driving me crazy right now :/


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to watch "Glee" tonight! :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'm going to watch "Glee" tonight! :b


Gleek alert! :b

I is gonna win this post war :wife


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Gleek alert! :b
> 
> I is gonna win this post war :wife


BRING IT ON :twisted

:lol (I'm laughing at how evil I am)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

did anyone see the post from the CNN producer in the Introductions forum. Maybe we're one step closer to getting an SA reality show :lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Eliza said:


> did anyone see the post from the CNN producer in the Introductions forum. Maybe we're one step closer to getting an SA reality show :lol


:shock :yay

I wonder if anyone will respond lol :b


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I need summer.
I want to be on a boat thinking about nothing but how hot it is out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can't believe she told me that.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap, "V" crunches kick my abs!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have time for a run?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Having someone ghostwrite my posts today since I just can't be buggered.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i just realized i won't be able to fit into my summer clothes due to being fat now...nooooooo...i don't have anything super nice, but i have a few dresses which will no-longer be wearable. oh well.
i should probably be watching my eating habits since the exercise thing isn't really happening :lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Eliza said:


> i just realized i won't be able to fit into my summer clothes due to being fat now...nooooooo...i don't have anything super nice, but i have a few dresses which will no-longer be wearable. oh well.
> i should probably be watching my eating habits since the exercise thing isn't really happening :lol


This is why people in warm places are skinnier. They have to wear summer clothes all year round.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I live in a desert, but I dress like someone preparing to ascend Everest. This makes store security suspicious, I'm sure.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

no... *winning*
awesome saucem. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Now that I've completed the classroom portion of driving school I can ruminate over the fact that I was the most awkward person there for the duration of it


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

There's something beautiful and sad about a night time rainfall. I'd love to fall asleep to the sound. It's kind of perfect feeling.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

R.I.P Nate Dogg


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I like my little notebook.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

2:22am & goin strong


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

230 in the morning and I can't sleep because I've got that "bag of weed" song from Family Guy stuck in my head. WTF.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Felt like a right scruffy ******* half an hour ago. Amazing the difference a quick shower can make.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> 5:47AM My dinner / today's Breakfast is ice cream atm .


The vampire club.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm more interested in that there are guests numbering in the hundreds at 3AM PST.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> I'm more interested in that there are guests numbering in the hundreds at 3AM PST.


I'm going to spend the rest of the week wondering if this sentence was written properly.

Is that normal?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I may have another job. Yay! :boogie


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Is wondering how many of the 512 current site "guests" are Big Pharma Companies trying to forecast future class action lawsuits.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't get hung up on things that most people do.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Darn it  I wanted to see Trey Songz...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Since I can't seem to get a job, I'm going to volunteer today. I might get to feed some carnivorous animals that would probably like to eat me. Fun!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Go to bed at midnight...wake up at 11...:doh


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I better do well on today's exam!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i really need to get my **** together. mmh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That was you I walked past the other day with that group, took me a while to put my finger on it though


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Speak you dummy speak


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Trying to conform with the social norms and failing miserably...


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I am a complete chicken when it comes to talking to this guy :/


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

There's a difference between lying in bed all night and sleeping.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate having to swipe my credit card. 
Today I picked up my meds and I couldn't swipe it correctly. :? 
My hands were shaking and I was sweating bullets. She probably thinks I am addicted to meds. :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I hate having to swipe my credit card.
> Today I picked up my meds and I couldn't swipe it correctly. :?
> My hands were shaking and I was sweating bullets. She probably thinks I am addicted to meds. :um


My hands are always shaking when I pay with my debit card too. Last week in the drugstore I went to pay & I put the card in the machine because it's chip & pin but nothing happened. I stood there confused then took my card out & tried again, nothing. The girl at the counter looked at me like I was an idiot & pushed my card in a millimetre more & then it worked.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

What was I thinking having night classes :doh


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Haha this is so precious!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^I gotta email that to my siblings now


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

in west philadelphia born and raised


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Eliza said:


> in west philadelphia born and raised


On the playground is where I spent most of my days


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Chillin' out maxin, relaxin' all cool


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

and all shootin some b-ball outside of the school


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

When a couple of guys


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

who were up to no good


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

started makin trouble in my neighborhood


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i got in one little fight and my mom got scared


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

and said you're movin' with your auntie and uncle in bel air


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I whistled for a cab and when it came near


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

if anything I can say is that this cab was rare


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

But I thought man forget it yo homes to bel-air


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i pulled up to the house about 7 or 8


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i looked at my kingdom i was finally there


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

to sit on my throne as the prince of bel air!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Well done folks :clap


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:yay :banana


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Those were the two best pages I've ever read on here lmao.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

slowly turning into Charlie Sheen.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?

Just kidding. :wink


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

GnR said:


> Those were the two best pages I've ever read on here lmao.


:high5 :b



StevenGlansberg said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?
> 
> Just kidding. :wink


:rofl


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i need him to be my mental trainer.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

You gotta admit, Jimmer Fredette is a cool name. It sounds like one of those race horse names.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's sent, now the waiting game


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

No mod's online...let's do something crazy.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

the cheat said:


> No mod's online...let's do something crazy.







Reminded me of this song. :b

LET'S GO CRAZY! LET'S GO NUTS!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I need to catch up on my posts :b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

the cheat said:


> No mod's online...let's do something crazy.


Justice for the banned! Justice for the banned!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Attica! Attica! Attica!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I might've just made someone here angry. :hide


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> i need him to be my mental trainer.


haha 'calm your tits!' ... I need this person as my psychologist.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LALoner said:


> You gotta admit, Jimmer Fredette is a cool name. It sounds like one of those race horse names.


Sounds like a name for an pretentious avant-garde pop group.
I dunno why that's the first thing that came to mind when I heard his name :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I is tired :yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

whoops, socializing fail D:


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

One day closer to being off benzos . I'm gonna have to throw myself a party. I don't have any friends left but that won't stop me lol.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

moobies


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

lazy calm said:


>


I wish I was a man so I could go gay for this man.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

huh said:


> moobies


Lol!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I may have uncovered the root of my depression and possibly other mental disorders. But I am so, so tired of it all and fear getting deeper into it without professional help. My life is way too unstable right now. I just want to get wasted and shut off the thoughts.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

anyone remember that video that some albertans put up a long time ago of some sas members at a bar in alberta canada?

remember how child like and out of place they were in comparison to everyone else? they seemed like a bunch of outcasted clowns being drowned out by the roar of confidence by everyone else there.

the people in the back ground wernt overly loud or obnoxious they were just confident.

extroverted domination baby!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> i need him to be my mental trainer.


Oh my goodness, I love this man so much.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Another person thought I was older than my age. It's quite a useless skill once you turn 18.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Bye, blonde hair. I think. I think? Ah hell, I should just chop it all off.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I spent the whole day doped up on vicodin. And somehow, someway, I ended up spending the last 8 hours watching that new My Little Pony cartoon show.


I regret nothing.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Sometimes, after I hit the pipe (which I'm about to), I watch Phineas & Ferb. Or the Penguins of Madagascar. So, so f****** funny. I regret nothing, also.


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

I ate almost a whole package of frozen chimichangas . . . It rained today . . . I'm in love with a girl from Tokyo . . . She's amazing . . . and she's going to Harvard Medical School . . . and she sings like an angel . . . and she likes chimichangas . . .


----------



## MochaLatte (Mar 14, 2011)

"It's just too easy to feel worthless sometimes, isn't it."

I'm on a good mood right now, but this was my first thought as my mood changed...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


> I spent the whole day doped up on vicodin. And somehow, someway, I ended up spending the last 8 hours watching that new My Little Pony cartoon show.
> 
> I regret nothing.


:teeth


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I spent the whole day doped up on vicodin. And somehow, someway, I ended up spending the last 8 hours watching that new My Little Pony cartoon show.
> 
> I regret nothing.


I want to invent a new word that is half droll and half lol so I can use it to respond to this post.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Seriously though... hands down... blur is 1000 times better than oasis.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I want to invent a new word that is half droll and half lol so I can use it to respond to this post.


:teeth What about "drollol"?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Have anutter Nutter Butter peanut butter sandwich cookie!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I spent the whole day doped up on vicodin. And somehow, someway, I ended up spending the last 8 hours watching that new My Little Pony cartoon show.
> 
> I regret nothing.


drollol.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm having a medication interaction and now my arms and legs are randomly twitching. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to go home so bad. I hate this.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's St. Patrick's Day! Wear green so you don't get pinched (unless you wanna get pinched).


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

melissa75 said:


> It's St. Patrick's Day! Wear green so you don't get pinched (unless you wanna get pinched).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dub16 must be banned because I figured he would of been the first person to post about St.Patricks


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> Dub16 must be banned because I figured he would of been the first person to post about St.Patricks


No but he hasn't been here since 2/6


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I know the voices in my head aren't real... but they do have some pretty good ideas sometimes!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*Muahahahahaha!*

1) If anyone pinches me today, they're going to get decked. :sus

2) I plan to steal all of your cats and form an army. Together, my feline friends and I will rule the world. MUAHAHAHAHAHA! :troll Then after all is said and done we will snuggle together.

3) I'm cold.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

St.Patricks day!!!! :boogie


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Dub16 must be banned because I figured he would of been the first person to post about St.Patricks


And, I actually miss that silly little leprechaun Seamus


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Going out for the day... there is a huge sailing ship (only 30 years old but modeled on one from the 1800s) - it's a working ship ... I'm taking my son to tour it today... just getting a late start. Hopefully there will be lots of pictures.

ETA: YW


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> It's St. Patrick's Day! Wear green so you don't get pinched (unless you wanna get pinched).







Don't anybody dare say anything bad about the BNL! :bat I give you...






Me and my friends had that EXACT same conversation and that is why Community is so awesome.

My o key is sticking damnit!

And March Madness woo! :yay

Although it's only a matter of time before it becomes March Sadness.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

In 5 days, I'm getting braces put on to my awesomely crooked teeth. My orthodontist made me wait 9 years, during which time I stopped giving a **** about how my teeth look. I'm just wondering if I'll be able to talk normally, and what I'll be able to eat.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone else not care about St. Patricks' at all? I'm not irish and I don't drink, so :stu


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Estelle said:


> In 5 days, I'm getting braces put on to my awesomely crooked teeth. My orthodontist made me wait 9 years, during which time I stopped giving a **** about how my teeth look. I'm just wondering if I'll be able to talk normally, and what I'll be able to eat.


Braces are great. My teeth were seriously jacked up, I sucked my tongue throughout my childhood so my entire mouth was like pushed outward. Not a good scene. Begged my parents to get me braces and finally they caved in.

Whatever pain you go throughout the process of braces is worth it in the end. It's not even that painful tbh. You'll probably talk a little different at the beginning but eventually you'll get used to the braces being there and your mouth will sort of adjust. Your mouth might look a little poked out at first but eventually it'll even out. And your mouth will probably be a bit cut up because the braces scrape, but honestly it heals afterward. And eating, yeah that definitely changes but it's no biggie. No corn on the cob for a few years, and cut up your food into smaller bits. Also drink while you're eating, swish it around to make sure there's nothing stuck in your braces. And make sure you brush and floss properly or you'll end up with yellow teeth and gingivitis when it's over (I did) :lol


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Does anyone else not care about St. Patricks' at all? I'm not irish and I don't drink, so :stu


I think that's kinda it.. Most people don't actually care about it, but just want an excuse to go drinking.
I don't drink either though, so maybe I'm partial.. well, don't drink much at least :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't feel like doing anything at all today, not a single thing except going back to sleep, too bad I can't skip my driving lesson


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Have anutter Nutter Butter peanut butter sandwich cookie!


:eek :nw



Aphexfan said:


> St.Patricks day!!!! :boogie










:drunk


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> In 5 days, I'm getting braces put on to my awesomely crooked teeth. My orthodontist made me wait 9 years, during which time I stopped giving a **** about how my teeth look. I'm just wondering if I'll be able to talk normally, and what I'll be able to eat.


People will tell you otherwise, but you can pretty much eat whatever you want while you've got braces. As long as your diet doesn't consist solely of Milk Duds and Jolly Ranchers you'll be totally fine.

There might be one or two days where you can't quite talk straight, but that should clear up in no time.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Anyone ever see the movie Powder? Sometimes I feel like him and the deer...my brothers is on the phone and I feel like I'm absorbing his anxiety. The Green Mile would have been a better example but I'm sticking with Powder, damnit!

Just saw Alicia Keys in a commercial...:love2


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Every time I witness a girl who is sweet and angelic, I feel bad for not being sweeter.
Yet every time I witness a girl who is naughty and badass, I feel bad for not being naughtier.
Every time I witness a girl who is classy and modest, I feel bad for not being classier.
Yet every time I witness a girl who is risky and unabashed, I feel bad for not being riskier.

And so the story goes. I wish I could just believe in myself, whatever and however I am, and believe that someone will like me for me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Everyone is a maelstrom of conflicted and shifting emotions, nothing stays the same for very long and nobody ever really changes for the better, they just become more content in their own misery.

Depressing eh!?

**** it dude, let's go bowling!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The snow is almost all gone... I can't wait until it's warm again. Happy days.

I need to buy a laptop so I can work outside. :idea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to lay down for a few.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Wayne Kerr :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> The snow is almost all gone... I can't wait until it's warm again. Happy days.
> 
> I need to buy a laptop so I can work outside. :idea


I need one, too


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Anyone ever see the movie Powder? Sometimes I feel like him and the deer...my brothers is on the phone and I feel like I'm absorbing his anxiety. The Green Mile would have been a better example but I'm sticking with Powder, damnit!
> 
> Just saw Alicia Keys in a commercial...:love2


Powder is awesome, love it...haven't seen that movie in years


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello22 said:


>


Hey! How'd you get a picture of my dad? :b


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't feel like getting a shower. Even though I have therapy tomorrow.

Screw it. I'm going smelly.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Hey! How'd you get a picture of my dad? :b


I asked him for it :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> I asked him for it :b


:eek Was he drunk at the time?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> YES! :boogie


I take it you're havin a good day?? 

Wish my wife would say that more, God I love the woman but sometimes she drives me ******* crazy, & not in a good way.

But I'm still *duh...winning*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Fergie looked amazing on American Idol tonight.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Fergie looked amazing on American Idol tonight.


You pervert :eek


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

HardRock said:


> You pervert :eek


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Fergie looked amazing on American Idol tonight.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

What, you've never peed your pants before?:b

EDIT: Forgot to add "never"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Peanuts & popcorn, popcorn & peanuts, holding me over, la, la, la
Peanuts & popcorn, popcorn & peanuts, gotta eat better, la, la, la
Peanuts & popcorn, popcorn & peanuts, gotta make dinner, la, la, la
Peanuts & popcorn, popcorn & peanuts, holding me over, la, la, la


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I wish I had someone to see a Phish show with. That would require going to the U.S., smoking up beforehand (I would like to try to dance and that isn't happening if I'm sober), buying glowsticks to throw at people (just kidding, relax - glowrings are better), and truly appreciating the music. :sigh *craigslist*


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've been lazy and sluggish lately, even by my own (very low) standards. At some point I need to do something, anything . . .


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sleepwalking into a crisis.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

ahhhhh...too much drama yay for high school...:/


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a horrible day today; just horrible.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Didn't wear green today. I wonder if I'm going to get a call from the sheriff's office.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Got my UPS shipment of a case of ammo today. Is $24 shipping reasonable to transport a 29 pound box 2,000 miles?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am in one of my down moods, reminiscing over the past and what will and won't be. Oh '60s rock experience, darn you for reminding me of things. I shall pour myself a drink, turn on the tunes, and get my full sadness groove on. I'm an all-or-nothing kind of girl anyways.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys GUYS Tinypic is down! I want to post a pic of my trip!

What do I doooooo?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

beautifully strange said:


> ahhhhh...too much drama yay for high school...:/


Though, based on your age, you're almost finished with high school no? 



Spindrift said:


> Didn't wear green today. I wonder if I'm going to get a call from the sheriff's office.


Me neither. :boogie

I wish my ears would leak or something.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys GUYS Tinypic is down! I want to post a pic of my trip!
> 
> What do I doooooo?


^Use TinyGrab, obviously.

Weeks later, I am still convinced that "treasure chests full of scarves" are the best possible gift that ever was or will be.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

A cold breeze drifted into my room, but failed to remind me of anything familiar.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought a laptop from officemax.com on the 16th. I should be getting it in the mail at the end of next week I'm guessing. and it's my first laptop yay.

It's this one: Asus K52F-RGR8 Notebook
http://www.officemax.com/catalog/sku.jsp?skuId=22487355

I saved $200 so from what I can tell I got a good deal. but I've never spent $500 in one day and I'm trying not to have a heart attack.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Cleary said:


> I bought a laptop from officemax.com on the 16th. I should be getting it in the mail at the end of next week I'm guessing. and it's my first laptop yay.
> 
> It's this one: Asus K52F-RGR8 Notebook
> http://www.officemax.com/catalog/sku.jsp?skuId=22487355
> ...


Whenever I have some unusual spending my credit card company will usually freeze my account later on until I call them and say its okay.

Once I spent $15 online with a french company, that really set them off. My card got frozen 3 times that month.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Troubled childhood? Well, if you call a 9 year old with a 35 year old girlfriend troubled...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, I won the competition of the fastet person with a gun in my platoon (basically I can activate it, break it down and shoot with it pretty fast). Nice...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> I cant stop it! I CANT ****ING STOP! 30 views atleast today...
> :bash
> 
> I bet nobody wants to hear it and maybe i shouldnt post and maybe people will just joke and joke but thats fine  doesnt phase me im so ****ing high on winning!!! WINNING!
> ...


I've actually been bangin rocks with Charlie all night.

He says you should stop for a while, you seem frustrated at trying to be on the drug that is Charlie Sheen, and that he warned you that you're face would melt off. Not everyone can win all the time. 'Cept Charlie, of course. And me :boogie

*Winning* *Winning* *Winning*


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Why is wrestling so fake? Why is Snooki goint to wrestlemania? Why cant Kane grow his hair back? Why are most female wrestlers former porn stars?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

i just want luv said:


> *Why is wrestling so fake?* Why is Snooki goint to wrestlemania? Why cant Kane grow his hair back? Why are most wwe wrestlers former porn stars?


Because people are fascinated with violence but real violence is depressing and ugly to watch.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i have no idea what to do with my life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My plants are outside in the 60F degree weather - first time in months! They are getting a small taste of what like will be like outside this summer when it is hot .

My plants really needed the outside vacation. :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dentist today :lol.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Played catch for only 10 minutes yesterday and I'm sore today. My shoulder is screwed up...:bah


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think one of my many problems is that I only feel normal when there is someone treating me like ****.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

max4225 said:


> What's a good type of beer to try if you've never tasted beer before?


New Castle! It's like candy.

I HATED beer when I first started drinking...you might not like anything. 4 years later I love it though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Need to trim my nose hairs...:hide


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Everything is ridiculous, pointless and absurd!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"I can pay you back in a couple weeks." Oh I've heard that one a million ****ing times. No deal.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

bleh


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

max4225 said:


> What's a good type of beer to try if you've never tasted beer before?


Butter beer. :teeth


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

OMG it's Friday! I'm free to mix soda with whatever alcoholic beverage is available!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

New episode of _Tell 'Em Steve Dave_. There are worse ways to spend an afternoon alone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Now I understand why some people say they are a bit scared of driving, there are so many little things to watch for all the time


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Now I understand why some people say they are a bit scared of driving, there are so many little things to watch for all the time


It gets easier with time and will soon be second nature. I'm pleased for you!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to stay home on st.patricks day for now on :hide


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> It gets easier with time and will soon be second nature. I'm pleased for you!!


Thanks!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Very longgggg day at work...so, I'm drinking...mimosa's


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I would have crapped my pants today if there wasn't a Starbucks nearby. They're doing the job of providing public restrooms that the government should really be doing.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to become Lara Croft. I think I can get there in three easy steps.

1) boob job
2) procure British accent
3) commence globetrotting

I see no way that this plan could possibly fail. Feeling pretty good right now guys. Feeling pretty good.


also I've been drinking a little so that may explain some things


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

au Lait said:


> also I've been drinking a little so that may explain some things


To alcohol: the cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Anytime I find myself in a mall which thankfully is pretty rare, I can't help by find myself thinking "When did 12 year old girls start dressing so ****ty?"


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Could they use a Hadron Collidor to beam announcements to every city? I think people would be lining up offering green if they could make it do that. Imagine having them broadcast your name to an entire city! Everybody would be dying to be your friend. Goodbye SA!


----------



## MochaLatte (Mar 14, 2011)

A series of masks.

A mask for dey mask for dey mask x 

-----------------------

Too much time has passed---
how do I remember there was really a face there to begin with?
I swear I saw it
And over time, 
I can still see it so clear
where'd it go?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Full moon. Trying to find the on-off switch.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Spindrift said:


> Full moon. Trying to find the on-off switch.


Its a pull chain.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Its a pull chain.


This is going to be one of those times when I think of something clever to say hours after I had my chance.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

sunny day = too many people outside :afr


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> sunny day = too many people outside :afr


awe, bb. don't worry about it- join them. :yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^Haha, thanks  It wasn't that bad after all. I went to the store and bought some beads. And made bracelets:


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Went bowling yesterday and rolled a 163 and a 184. 8)

I could use a fun night!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All I can do at this point is laugh at my luck, because it trumps every other option and pretty much _is_ that hard to believe.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I get deja vu a lot when posting here. I don't know if it's because I always start posting and then reconsider or if it's because I post a lot on another form or if the matrix is just going crazy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to go outside again.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Beyonce get out of my heeeeeaaaadddd.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

23 years later...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Beyonce get out of my heeeeeaaaadddd.


All the single ladies....to the left, to the left :lol :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sean88 said:


> 23 years later...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SEAN88! :hb :clap :yay :clap :hb


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I just spent an hour putting on and taking off clothes. :blush

Some days nothing looks right.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My mum rang me to see if i was ok. I was kinda touched by that, because my mam doesn't really ring me, and we had a good conversation.

I find it kinda hard to communicate my true feelings to my parents, idk why, but when i talk to them, its usually general stuff.
I think its my fault really for being a bit wooden at times, but sometimes i feel like they would laugh at me if i told them if i was feeling low, or even happy as a matter of fact. I kinda just avoid talking about personal stuff with them. I should really stop distancing myself from people close to me, this is prolly a root cause of my depression.

But i'm feeling fairly happy atm!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I just spent an hour putting on and taking off clothes. :blush
> 
> Some days nothing looks right.


Changed a bunch more times (ocd much)...think I'm finally ready to go out. I have a feeling this could be either a really good or a really bad night.

Need to harness some Positive Energy! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shower....and a hair cut.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my mom's spending the evening getting drunk with her sister. i'm jealous


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- That dream was so bizarre, what happened to my foot seemed so real
- I need to clean this place, it's a sty
- This weekend is all about the _Coen Brothers_ on _Bravo, No Country For Old Men, The Ladykillers, Burn After Reading, & The Man Who Wasn't There_, I'm going to watch them all


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I had the strangest f****** dream, one of those vivid, very real ones, probably thanx to Seroquel. I was in this hidden underground city, that only people with severe SAD knew about. Only people with SAD were there. It was like an oasis, a "safe" place away from the rest of the world. It was huge...there were movie theatres, bowling alleys, bars. The wierd thing is, everything was "built" for people with SA. The bowling alleys had lanes that had walls in between them, so it was like your own private lane where no one else could peek in / bother you. The bars didn't have barstools, or even a bar, really. They had booths where you ordered drinks & they brought them to you. It was sooo real, one of those rare dreams you can't get out of your mind hours later.

Strange. I need to stop taking f****** Seroquil. Prob'ly should stop drinking as well.

But I wish I could live there...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

TenYears said:


> I had the strangest f****** dream, one of those vivid, very real ones, probably thanx to Seroquel. I was in this hidden underground city, that only people with severe SAD knew about. Only people with SAD were there. It was like an oasis, a "safe" place away from the rest of the world. It was huge...there were movie theatres, bowling alleys, bars. The wierd thing is, everything was "built" for people with SA. The bowling alleys had lanes that had walls in between them, so it was like your own private lane where no one else could peek in / bother you. The bars didn't have barstools, or even a bar, really. They had booths where you ordered drinks & they brought them to you. It was sooo real, one of those rare dreams you can't get out of your mind hours later.
> 
> Strange. I need to stop taking f****** Seroquil. Prob'ly should stop drinking as well.
> 
> But I wish I could live there...


Yikes. I used to be able to recall dreams vividly. I hardly dream now. Since starting Cipralex I have more dreams, and an odd deja vu experience where I won't remember them until later on in the day when something sparks my memory. And then I woke up this morning seriously debating whether or not I'd told my family something (in reality, I hadn't). I want to be able to differentiate dreams from reality, that's for damn sure.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone following the air strikes against Libya?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ No but I suppose I should. A moment of solidarity for our friends in the Middle East.

------

I wish I felt like how I do right now all the time. Without the diminished motor skills, of course.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my dad walks around the house blasting annoying music from his cell phone.
he acts like the annoying high schoolers on the bus, i swear. get some headphones, goddamn


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You ever look at the moon?


You ever look at the moon...on weed?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Over, used, Exclamation! and, punctucation! makes me sound! like. William Shatner.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel tired for no reason. It's not an unpleasant feeling.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Temple FTL.

why, WHY do I always cheer for the underdogs


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Over, used, Exclamation! and, punctucation! makes me sound! like. William Shatner.


lol, I'm guilty of this :roll

But it annoys me just as much ya know when someone tries to make a point tries to validate themselves and their opinion and lays down three pragraphs of arguments backed up by citations and references to websites and quotations from five different threads from here as well as from other sites all muddled up together so that you can barely read it much less skim over it to try to get the jest of what they're tring to say and you want to get what they are saying hell you might even agree with them but as you're trying to stay awake as you grind through this huge wall of text you you are trying to stay awake so that you get the point and then it dawns on you that you fell asleep and then you start reading this huge wall of text again so you start again and you start to realize that you're not even paying attention to what you're reading anymore and you want to rewrite what they've written for them and repost it you think but your not sure because youre not even sure the point theyre trying to make or even if you agree with them or not, (oops comma I used punctuation) and by then..

well...

you don't really care enough to read the post...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so happy it is Saturday night. I've gotta go get ready, I'm minutes away from doing what I've been waiting a long, long time to do...








...the dishes.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Not a fan of myself tonight. I'm an anxious moron. 

And I want to go to a rodeo.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> You ever look at the moon?
> 
> You ever look at the moon...on weed?


Half Baked reference detected. The moon looks pretty awesome right now, I must admit.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

maybe it's just me but it doesn't look THAT spectacular? maybe a little brighter that's it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes I don't understand the titles of films or books, etc...the ones that aren't blatantly obvious make me feel a bit stupid at times


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Eliza said:


> maybe it's just me but it doesn't look THAT spectacular? maybe a little brighter that's it


Yeah, it seemed a lot bigger and brighter last night. And just where are my apocalyptic catastrophies at? :cry :bah


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> maybe it's just me but it doesn't look THAT spectacular? maybe a little brighter that's it


Clearly you aren't looking at the moon...on weed. :b

Nah, it looks brighter but I'm not seeing anything about the actual moon that's any different from a normal full moon.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Pop went my purifier. 18 mill down the drain.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Everybody has a right to be loved don’t they?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm sooo bored.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

irishK said:


> Not a fan of myself tonight. I'm an anxious moron. And I want to go to a rodeo.


You're not an anxious moron, IrishK. Funny, though, there is a rodeo going on filled with, not anxious, but drunk, morons about 45 minutes from where I'm typing this. About 60,000 drunk morons are drooling over Brad Paisly, and drooling over each other whilst trying not to slur their speech or spill beer on the one they're trying to hit on. The only reason I would want to go is if I could somehow become invisible & watch it all.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

A dream is a reflection of one’s desire what happens when we die do we dream for eternity. When I die, I hope to dream of beautiful things.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope one of those takes turns out alright


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh man, why is my squad supposed to run the most when we practice occupying hills? we are the heaviest squad with the most machine guns and stuff. anyway, though, machine gun fire is sick so it was well worth it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Apparently some folks in the Ohio Supreme Court spent ten pages of court transcript debating the definition of a photocopier. Pretty wonderful stuff: http://bit.ly/f5HVpN


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It could work.. Invest here first, then in Europe. That way, by the time I have control of my finances, I can make that decision autonomously without having to deal with parental backlash.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Obviously I shouldn't have fallen asleep for those two hours this evening. 4:30am already, ****!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^ I know the feeling. I don't feel sleep coming any time soon, either.

****.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> Apparently some folks in the Ohio Supreme Court spent ten pages of court transcript debating the definition of a photocopier. Pretty wonderful stuff: http://bit.ly/f5HVpN


Wow.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Damn! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is WAAAAAY past my bedtime!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ditto!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

TenYears said:


> I had the strangest f****** dream, one of those vivid, very real ones, probably thanx to Seroquel. I was in this hidden underground city, that only people with severe SAD knew about. Only people with SAD were there. It was like an oasis, a "safe" place away from the rest of the world. It was huge...there were movie theatres, bowling alleys, bars. The wierd thing is, everything was "built" for people with SA. The bowling alleys had lanes that had walls in between them, so it was like your own private lane where no one else could peek in / bother you. The bars didn't have barstools, or even a bar, really. They had booths where you ordered drinks & they brought them to you. It was sooo real, one of those rare dreams you can't get out of your mind hours later.
> 
> Strange. I need to stop taking f****** Seroquil. Prob'ly should stop drinking as well.
> 
> But I wish I could live there...


No, don't stop - that dream is awesome! It would make a great story.

I want some seroquel now...



Neptunus said:


> ^ Ditto!


Um, yeah... what am I doing awake?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's bad enough not to believe in yourself. It's even worse when noone else believes in you.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

arghhhh... my back itches in the very center where I can't reach.... no one to scratch it for me.... how does that always happen to me.... I need someone with long fingernails now who isn't afraid to use them.... gahhhh....


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

caflme said:


> arghhhh... my back itches in the very center where I can't reach.... no one to scratch it for me.... how does that always happen to me.... I need someone with long fingernails now who isn't afraid to use them.... gahhhh....


You could always do it like the bears do: Go outside and find a tree~


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> You could always do it like the bears do: Go outside and find a tree~


Look for the, bare necessities
the simple bare necessities
forget about your worries and your strife


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

People on tumblr are weird.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I had fun last night.:b:clap:boogie Wife came home & kept me up all ******* night. Or I kept her up. No wait, she kept me up, lol. I knocked her *** out. She's still sleeping like a baby & it's noon. God**** it I'm good....


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This is the only good thing to ever come from Creed's existence.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's time to clean this sty


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Also, a hairless bear.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Raaaaiiiinnnn!!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

don't go for second-best baby, put your love to the test you know, you know you've got to make him express how he feels and maybe then you'll know your love is real


e: post 700 :yay


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

People are gonna believe what they want to believe until someone proves them differently.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Stilla said:


> People are gonna believe what they want to believe until someone proves them differently.


I don't believe you.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ozkr said:


> I don't believe you.


You're back


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Eliza said:


> You're back


hellz yeah!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Any progress finding a job?

I was hammered drunk talking to a girl at a bar yesterday. I saw her at a bar last week playing dominoes. I think I told her that playing dominoes in a bar was really sexy.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

aw what the hell.

I woke up with legit Angelina Jolie lips this morning. I don't know if I was punching myself in the face or stung by a thousand bees or what in my sleep last night, but my lips are seriously swollen.

I wouldn't even care so much if I didn't have work today. Now everyone is gonna think that I got lip injections or something.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Pics please.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just kidding, that's weird...

I'm kind of hyper right now. HYPER POSTING!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> hellz yeah!


:yay :yay Welcome back!!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Any progress finding a job?


Hellz no!


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

au Lait you must have had an allergic reaction to something you ate, maybe seafood? Haha if they aren't discolored that's kind of a hot look though, almost like getting some legit plastic surgery but minus the cost.

You wanna know why people have bad breath? It's because they don't brush their tongue, it's got nothing to do with brushing teeth. So next time you eat garlic bread or whatever brush your tongue afterwards. That's right, your tongue. Try it. :yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Pics please.


lol :b



crsohr said:


> au Lait you must have had an allergic reaction to something you ate, maybe seafood? Haha if they aren't discolored that's kind of a hot look though, almost like getting some legit plastic surgery but minus the cost.


Oh yeah that would make sense. I bet that's what it is. Hmmm I wonder what I ate that did it though. I had some chocolate cake before bed...oh god I hope it wasn't the cake. The day I find out I'm allergic to chocolate is the day I don't want to live anymore.

lol luckily they aren't discolored or anything so I guess I will just try to rock this look at work today. Hopefully no one will be like, "what did you do to your lips??"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My leg always falls asleep when I cross it over.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just bought one Powerball...feeling lucky...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I understand it now.

Wait...no I don't.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

I.need.a.time.machine.and.a.teleport.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Frustrated....I deleted my old picture and was going to put a new avatar but it keeps saying there is an error :/


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

ugh my tummy hurts


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Just bought one Powerball...feeling lucky...


  Good Luck!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I could be very helpful in the pharmacy if I was actually taught how to do certain things. It frustrates me when they call me back during a rush and tell me to do things that I've never been told how to do. And why does it seem like every second drug is an exception to our alphabetical shelving system, making it impossible for me to find anything back there.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am very depressed, much like every other day.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It's just how it was/is (beyond either of our control)... I've accepted it now...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Andrew Bogut commented on a facebook picture I posted! :yay


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

A guy I know just got offered a one-on-one audition interview for The Real World 26.

Got me thinking what it'd be like if 6 people from this website were picked to live together for 4 months and have it all on camera. Hmmm.... lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Daylight said:


> Got me thinking what it'd be like if 6 people from this website were picked to live together for 4 months and have it all on camera. Hmmm.... lol


The drama of all the people staying in their rooms and avoiding each other would be scintillating.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I shoulda been English. British. Whatever.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I had someone to touch me right now. CONTACTCOMFERT.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- No razor has touched my face for 2 weeks, I can get away with one more before I have to seriously start job hunting again
- I can`t wait for this film to come on again, I think I`ll really like once I pay full attention & complete it
- Peanuts in their shell make for a messy snack
- I should take out the trash & maybe have a walk around the block


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran six miles - boy is my body TIRED!


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

finally.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't watch even 12 seconds of Blades of Glory without collapsing into giggles. Flexible men in tight skating outfits OH YEAH


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

All you care about is fruit and touching yourself!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm posting random stupidness...I should probably stop.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^no...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It`s my kind of night, that was a good walk


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I had to delete several gigs of old porn to make room on my hard drive for something. Not really sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm ****ing depressed as always.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Uhmm...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WOOP WOOP wrote an abstract in like TEN MINUTES BABIES

I have officially almost completed an 8 week research assignment in three days. I am such a horrible student.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

There is nothing I can say that conveys how ****ing angry I am with myself and my current situation. There is nothing I can say that would make any of you give a **** about those things, either.
lulz random tee hee


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

To the magnificent human being that created coffee-I ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Coffee is pretty boss yo!



ozkr said:


> There is nothing I can say that conveys how ****ing angry I am with myself and my current situation. There is nothing I can say that would make any of you give a **** about those things, either.
> lulz random tee hee


I care buddy! Let's talk!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I had a dream about a girl here...:blush


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That was one of those dreams you wake from & think "why couldn't that have actually happened?"


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Exactly. I seem to be getting those a lot lately. Although 90% of my dreams for some reason involve me still being in high school or college and falling behind on my school work and being worried I'm going to fail. Not sure what a dream expert would say about that.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't give a ****, okay? Actually, that's a lie..


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a dream that Homer Simpson was my dad, and that he was stabbed and died.


----------



## GlorifiedG (Mar 18, 2011)

I have about 50 years left till i hit the average life expectancy. No need to worry about getting older just yet.....


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

_Who am I gonna follow when the oceans split? Who am I gonna stand with when the planets hit? Come down from all your normalness and teleport to happiness!_


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I cried. Seeing her say goodbye to her high school sweetheart for the last time was so sad to watch. I hope she takes care.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

My SA won't let up! I've had bad anxiety since friday and it is still persistent. I thought I was doing better but now some old thoughts are coming back to me :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> _Who am I gonna follow when the oceans split? Who am I gonna stand with when the planets hit? Come down from all your normalness and teleport to happiness!_


Those are some pretty lines, they could be song lyrics


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Dear Gadget Show, what you want is not a lightweight buggy built in a shed, it's a racing cart with the engine taken off and a bag of sand on the back to give it some extra weight - with the low ground clearance and fat tyres you'd have been down that hill in half the time of the Lotus.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

uh oh... :um


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Citing a logical fallacy that _kinda, sorta_ fits the context is not a counterargument. It's ****ing stupid. If one ever tried to counter in an actual debate (as in, one where people will call bull****) by saying "straw man, ad absurdum, begging the question" they'd ****ing lose.

The *******ization of rhetoric bothers me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That's 2 things I didn't want to do so far today


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Life sucks and I bloody hate it.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Those are some pretty lines, they could be song lyrics


It's from an actual song. Ooh, I wish I would've thought of those lines.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

bezoomny said:


> Citing a logical fallacy that _kinda, sorta_ fits the context is not a counterargument. It's ****ing stupid. If one ever tried to counter in an actual debate (as in, one where people will call bull****) by saying "straw man, ad absurdum, begging the question" they'd ****ing lose.
> 
> The *******ization of rhetoric bothers me.


Very true.



huh said:


> uh oh... :um


spaghetti-os. :um


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm getting braces tomorrow. I think I should start dressing and acting like Butt-head.


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

I am dreaming I can wake up tomorrow and just feel like someone else, not care about anyone else and there negativity, just be my own eccentric self with a '**** the world attitude' and then go do what ever I want. It will not happen, but nice thoughts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should go to bed right now. Or not. Yeah...I like that better. I really should, though. Fine. I'll find that episode and then snooze! Deal!

Conversations with myself always end in exclamation points.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm the little posting machine that could. I really need to stop.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Coffee is pretty boss yo!
> 
> I care buddy! Let's talk!


Thanks, man. I appreciate it. Now I feel silly for having posted that... I really wanted to punch something last night but my fists hurt. I need to learn some breathing techniques haha.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*stabs myself in the eye with a spork* 

much better


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The small black spastic fox retartedly jumped sideways over the balcony onto the box of fireworks.


All 27 letters of the alphabet baby!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like I'm going to snap...not sure if in a good way or bad...I really want to listen to music right now but no song is satisfying...I wish I could go play bball and burn off this weird feeling...

/crazy


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> The small black spastic fox retartedly jumped sideways over the balcony onto the box of fireworks.
> 
> All 27 letters of the alphabet baby!


:boogie


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't remember where I read a quote. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Thunder****, bwahaha.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ahhhhh i cant seem to make myself go to bed. Ok ok i'm goin now. I think..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A little seasalt is delicious.

A mouthful of seasalt is NOT.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Estelle said:


> I'm getting braces tomorrow. I think I should start dressing and acting like Butt-head.


Good luck. The first couple of days I just ate soup because my teeth had already begun to shift.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate it when you call somewhere and a small child answers the phone.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Today! is. Williamshatners. Eightieth! Birthday.
I, can'tbelieve! he's, that old.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I dare someone to read this entire thread.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Efficiency says spending that 400 million would take off 10 minutes on mission time, but doing that might draw the suicide gankers attention on me. Is it worth the worry? I really don't want to die at the hands of half a dozen torp Raven pilots.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

How can anyone NOT like Drake's music?? ...:S


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my boss just called me and I said "hi *someone else's name*" because i thought that's what i saw on my phone's caller ID.

let this be a lesson to you all...keep your glasses prescription up to date :haha


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I hate it when you call somewhere and a small child answers the phone.


How do you know how big they are through the phone?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kathy903 said:


> How can anyone NOT like Drake's music?? ...:S


You mean that dude from Degrassi: The Next Generation? I was a teen during the original version, so it was cool to see the characters back in their roles.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eliza said:


> Today! is. Williamshatners. Eightieth! Birthday.
> I, can'tbelieve! he's, that old.


He is 80 today. wow
He's part Hungarian, too - representin' ma peeps! :lol


----------



## GlorifiedG (Mar 18, 2011)

I really hate how the shower curtain gets sucked into the shower from all the hot water. Its such a jerk crowding my space like that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The list is shrinking


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> The list is shrinking


:um






:b


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

kathy903 said:


> How can anyone NOT like Drake's music?? ...:S


Ummm... maybe because he's an uninspired, commercial, auto-tune using, puppet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> :um
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that lipstick, I think I'll leave to to Steve, lol. However the deathlist I could see myself with, haha


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I hate it when you call somewhere and a small child answers the phone.


Damn straight. I'll take it a step further, I hate talking to young children on the phone, period. I hate when I end up talking to one of my nieces or nephews on the phone. They are adorable and I love them, but how the hell am I supposed to sustain a conversation with a 3 year old?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That's taken care of now, chill time


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Aaahhh Check Engine Light you are the bane of my existence. Why must you come on now when I have a road trip planned in one month? 

You have the worst timing. If you were a person you would be my least favorite person ever. >:[


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hehehehehe....HA!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Arg I'm so jealous of Toronto's SAS meetups. I wish there were more people on this site from my area. I crave friends.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I shouldn't have shaved. Now, I need a second to recognize the guy in front of me as myself when I see a mirror.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Squid24 said:


> I shouldn't have shaved. Now, I need a second to recognize the guy in front of me as myself when I see a mirror.


I look so weird clean shaven. Every once in a while I'll do it and remember why I only trim my facial hair down to a stubble instead of shaving it off completely. I wonder if other people think I look weirder or if it's just me not being used to it.

I wish it would get warm out so I could jog!!! Really need to exercise.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GlorifiedG said:


> I really hate how the shower curtain gets sucked into the shower from all the hot water. Its such a jerk crowding my space like that.


Right???

F*** shower curtains. Those killjoys.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wish i had a Double Dragon blinking hand to guide me through life.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I just got a text that says, "congrats dude." Probably meant for someone else. :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Need to think of a username for a dating website. Ideas???


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

It's such a challenge to talk to the guy I like. I haven't talk to him for a longgggg time....my SA is bad around him. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This album is sang in English, French, & Spanish but flows so smoothly


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

what happens during the fallout? democratic and liberal women are going to be like fawns in heat around guys like me. thats what.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i must say...i made awesome prints in the darkroom this evening.


----------



## GlorifiedG (Mar 18, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Need to think of a username for a dating website. Ideas???


How about 10Incher4U? No good?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

GlorifiedG said:


> How about 10Incher4U? No good?


I lol'd. :]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I dosed off in class today and all of a sudden I am awoken by ROCKY MUSICCCCCC.

It was this video. On a gigantic lecture screen at full volume. I nearly had a heartattack.

I can't believe my life consists of watching flies beat each other up to inspirational fight music. That one fly gets SHUT DOWN at 0:20 though, that was pretty awesome.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

GlorifiedG said:


> How about 10Incher4U? No good?


I like where your head's at!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i just want to leave everything behind. become someone else.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I'm slipping slipping slipping ARGH!!! I don't care I don't care I don't care I don't care I don't care I don't care I don't care I DON'T CARE!!!


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay, I'm feeling better than last night. The guy I like just asked me to go to prom with him!!!!!!!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Congrats! 

I have a cunning plan to take the guesswork out of home haircutting - get it cut professionally, then dye it in a contrasting colour. When the time comes for another cut, simply cut off the dyed part, then dye it again. I might never need to go out ever again!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's snowing!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

markx said:


> ^ Congrats!
> 
> I have a cunning plan to take the guesswork out of home haircutting - get it cut professionally, then dye it in a contrasting colour. When the time comes for another cut, simply cut off the dyed part, then dye it again. I might never need to go out ever again!


lol :clap


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I want to dance like the whacky wailing inflatable tube man.


----------



## GlorifiedG (Mar 18, 2011)

There's this stain on my ceiling that's textured and looks like the cheese that's left over at the bottom of a pizza box. I picture the previous tenant throwing slices of pizza at the ceiling to try to get it to stick. I think they succeeded.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd like to see how I would transform if I was decaying, too bad that isn't a possibility.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> So I dosed off in class today and all of a sudden I am awoken by ROCKY MUSICCCCCC.
> 
> It was this video. On a gigantic lecture screen at full volume. I nearly had a heartattack.
> 
> I can't believe my life consists of watching flies beat each other up to inspirational fight music. That one fly gets SHUT DOWN at 0:20 though, that was pretty awesome.


Funny vid :lol I love that song.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> It's snowing!


Unfortunately. :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It was nice to read that, it's gives me a little hope seeing someone else is trying despite SA


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

OH SNAP

1,000th post :>


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

au Lait said:


> OH SNAP
> 
> 1,000th post :>


Party time! :high5


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fingers crossed for a peaceful sleep tonight.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*400th POST 

*


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> *400th POST *


 congrats! :yay:clap


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

au Lait said:


> OH SNAP
> 
> 1,000th post :>





lonelysheep said:


> *400th POST
> *


By the amount of your posts combined, I am... *Captain 1400 Posts!*


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I have cookie mix but don't have a cookie pan. Can I just put the dough into the thing I make brownies with and then cut it up?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

OH MY GOD.

I just realized that a song I really liked in the day is actually by the Black Eyed Peas. I'm a combination of astonished that I found a song just based on the lyric "hey DJ" and the memory that it was one of those combo rap/girl singer song and TOTALLY HORRIFIED.






WTF happened to you all, Black Eyed Peas? WTF?!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

ozkr said:


> By the amount of your posts combined, I am... *Captain 1400 Posts!*


lol, sweet timing.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

1,501 posts !! :clap:stu:lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Being a big lumbering sweaty dude is the worst sometimes. I forgot to bring a headband to kickboxing today, which inevitably meant that I ended up right next to an excruciatingly pretty lady for the entire class. While she was off doing pretty things I set about creating an enormous puddle of sweat around my punching bag. Despite having no interest in impressing her or anyone else in the room, the whole experience was incredibly uncomfortable. Blarg.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Shopping for clothes has been pretty consistent in the amount of frustration that it causes me. I think that next time I'm going to plan ahead for the next 40 years or so. Get it all out of the way and done with in one go.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

It's time to pull a Dexter on some, they just disappear, doing a job everybody thinks, no enjoyment over it, just carrying out a job. Just like stacking bags of cement. Or maybe it's time for anger management program.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> Being a big lumbering sweaty dude is the worst sometimes. I forgot to bring a headband to kickboxing today, which inevitably meant that I ended up right next to an excruciatingly pretty lady for the entire class. While she was off doing pretty things I set about creating an enormous puddle of sweat around my punching bag. Despite having no interest in impressing her or anyone else in the room, the whole experience was incredibly uncomfortable. Blarg.


Awww. I'm sure she found your sweat puddle proof you were a strong healthy man.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If my philosophy instructor is as incompetent as I think he is, he won't notice the significant flaws in the paper I just submitted.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Spindrift said:


> Shopping for clothes has been pretty consistent in the amount of frustration that it causes me. I think that next time I'm going to plan ahead for the next 40 years or so. Get it all out of the way and done with in one go.


You should just do what I do and buy almost all your clothes online! Another way I get around this problem is by only buying one kind of pants. That said, I am looking into expanding my selection to include Thai fisherman pants, as they look incredibly comfy:


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Friend just cropped me out of a picture I posted online...sent the zoomed in me to my phone...wtf does that mean? I already thought I looked stupid in it...not sure if he's making fun or what. Was probably just a joke...or just trying to make me uncomfortable but ugh...going to bother me.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> You should just do what I do and buy almost all your clothes online!


Eh, balls to that. I may hate people, but I hate waiting for packages to arrive even more.

And according to the USPS, my address doesn't exist. So balls to them, too!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

LALoner said:


> I have cookie mix but don't have a cookie pan. Can I just put the dough into the thing I make brownies with and then cut it up?


Thanks for all the help. Anyway I made a giant snickerdoodle and it was awesome.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

so it's just meeeeeeee 8)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i need this coffee to hurry up and cool..i'm sooo tireddddddd


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The shower here only has two settings: "third degree burns" and "hypothermia." :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

njodis said:


> The shower here only has two settings: "third degree burns" and "hypothermia." :blank


It has 3 settings really, cause you can turn it off completely. Yes, I need a life.:um


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

something must be seriously wrong with me.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't believe I dreamed about you. :doh


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I can't believe I dreamed about you. :doh


Was it that bad? Do I usually only get incorporated into your nightmares?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy to hear it... I've been dragging all day and am still very tired. I have to take my son to his orthodontist in 2 hours... don't wanna.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Not the best day today SA wise.

1. Got into small class late. Prof and everyone saw.

2. Prof stopped lecture and in front of EVERYONE said "Oh, Perfectionist, I see you came in late today. Before you got here we discussed moving the final exam date. What date would you prefer? I went "minblefeeth" and nearly died.

3. Had to deal with Evil Payroll Woman, the most silently-judging-you person I have ever met. It took me a half hour of sitting in the corner of my lab pulling out my eyelashes to work up to courage to go see her. She was, as always, judgemental. My eyelashes now look like craters.

4. A blind person who got off the bus with me asked for help and I froze. How do I help him? Do I touch his arm? Am I supposed to touch his arm? What do I do?!?! Someone else stepped in and I ran away hating myself.

Not the best day in a while.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Not the best day today SA wise.
> 
> 4. A blind person who got off the bus with me asked for help and I froze. How do I help him? Do I touch his arm? Am I supposed to touch his arm? What do I do?!?! .


^ You're supposed to hold on to both of their hands and put them on your butt for safety.

I had a migraine but I took the right drugs at the right time and it fupped right off!

Aw yeaa


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

All places can't be bad all the time. If no place seems good, then it might be time to go away.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Not the best day today SA wise.
> 
> 1. Got into small class late. Prof and everyone saw.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. You made it through at least.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah I'm fine, I just...didn't except any of those things to happen today.

Going to eat carrot-cake cupcakes, which I'm quite sure will turn this day around.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Going to eat carrot-cake cupcakes, which I'm quite sure will turn this day around.


I like this plan. Baked goods solve all problems.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Had to help 3 people who were stuck in the snow/mud at the dog park today. It made me feel great helping them


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

SMITHERS!!!!!! get over here you little tool bag.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Not the best day today SA wise.
> 
> 1. Got into small class late. Prof and everyone saw.
> 
> ...


When I was reading, I could actually feel probably exactly what you felt, and I wasn't even there with you during these events. Tough day so far but the best way to turn the day around is to expect it to.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

_let's panic later, shall we?_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder if I can pull this off smoothly


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I collect spores, molds, and fungus.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

huh said:


> I collect spores, molds, and fungus.


I think you meant to say *funguses*. No big deal, though. Even a _fun guy_ like you can make mistakes sometimes.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ozkr said:


> I think you meant to say *funguses*. No big deal, though. Even a fun guy like you can make mistakes sometimes.


Haven't watched Ghostbusters in a while? That's ok, I forgive you


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Isn't the plural, fungi?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

huh said:


> Haven't watched Ghostbusters in a while? That's ok, I forgive you


That was fun, guy.

By the way, I do realize I'm driving the silly pun to the ground.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe this is selfish of me but I really love it when video stores go out of business. Four dollar DVDs? Oh yes oh yes oh yes please.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

D11 said:


> Isn't the plural, fungi?


Fungeese? 
It is "fungi", though I suppose if it's more a growing mass of fungus than individual samples "fungus" would be correct? :stu


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Maybe this is selfish of me but I really love it when video stores go out of business. Four dollar DVDs? Oh yes oh yes oh yes please.


Hey, I used to work at one of those! :bat


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

my chest is itchy :blank


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Everybody's all right 
Everything is automatic


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Everybody's all right
> Everything is automatic


Everybody's all right
Everything is skin deep?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i have zero ability to make puns. is that weird?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Everybody's all right
> Everything is skin deep?


Good guess. 
I love Matthew Good.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Maybe this is selfish of me but I really love it when video stores go out of business. Four dollar DVDs? Oh yes oh yes oh yes please.


4 dollar dvds? how about free at the pirate bay. muahahahaha!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I really like a few of his songs but I should listen to him more.

Over my limit on posts. Guess I've been here too much lately...:blush


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i want to talk with grace tree and get some of that beautiful online counseling. oh yes i do. she ll turn me into robotic jelly fish while robbing me of all me money.

but its beautiful.

grace needs to meet odin oh yes she does.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It was cold in here until vodka happened.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

how come the girls and guys in your collage/university classes arent even interested in you that much in comparison to their other peers? they certainly on your level but yet they are not interested.

they can smell your sa and your or future generations eventual demise from the gene pool.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Was it that bad? Do I usually only get incorporated into your nightmares?


There were a handful of SASers in my dream for some odd reason, and it wasn't pleasant. Would have been a lot better if you'd been in it.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i think i want to start painting again...probably during the summer?... possibly save up and buy an image projector, some new brushes, new paints, new large wood panels...new portrait ideas....maybe?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I think she noticed me glancing at her cleavage. Achievement unlocked: Creep.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^If it was out there, she totally wanted you to.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Why am I listening to Lesly Gore? Oy, the things I bring onto myself without having to. Oh, well.

"It's my party and I'll cry if I want to..."


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like that douching thread is really going to take off.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^If it was out there, she totally wanted you to.


Oh good! Here's a follow up question, O Amply Boobed One. She was wearing a bikini so they were definitely out there and we were by a lake.. does that mean she wanted me to take them out for a test drive and motorboat them?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I only have roughly 10 more posts until I get cut off for posting too much. I feel like one of those "Listen, we don't have much time" people in movies.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I will, of course, enlighten you, O Appreciater of Boobage.

If she was wearing a bikini she would have been offended if you DIDN'T check them out. If she did any sort of physical activity that involved running or jumping, this was also an attempt to draw your attention to them. We know it makes them bounce, and we know you like it.

Motorboating is acceptable in most places, and near expected by a lake. We don't understand your desire to do this phenomenon, but we will let you because, hey, whatever floats your...boat! BA DUM TSHHH.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I had this video camera I bought in 04 or 05 that stopped working last Dec. so I took the memory chip out thinking I would transfer whatever is left on there to my laptop. I check my laptop for a memory chip slot with half a glance, conclude it doesn't have one & put the chip aside to retrieve the files later. Fastforward to now, the little disk that sits in the memory chip slot to prevent dust build up is for whatever reason sticking out & suddenly I'm aware of how obvious it's location is. I can be so slow at times, it's unreal


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> There were a handful of SASers in my dream for some odd reason, and it wasn't pleasant. Would have been a lot better if you'd been in it.


Awwww shucks, thanks lady, we could go ski-shooting or something if you want to hop into my dreams sometime!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I feel like that douching thread is really going to take off.


one can only hope.

soon it will be vying with the poo and butt hair threads for a special place in my heart.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My evolution of health notes have pictures of women breastfeeding all over them and the word suckling everywhere.

I am clutching my own nipples in fear. I will harsh ninja kick any baby that ever tries to go near either of them.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

cOMIN DOWN THE WORLD TURNED OVER ANGELS FALL WITHOUT YOU THERE I GO ON AS YOU GET COLDER OR ARE YOU SOMEONES PRAYER


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> *Motorboating* is acceptable in most places, and near expected by a lake. We don't understand your desire to do this phenomenon, but we will let you because, hey, whatever floats your...boat! BA DUM TSHHH.


Hmm... The past few topics I've read here were about sex (yes that's all I come here for) and I suppose that could be why I misread *that* as something else. I was wondering for a moment there what a lake's proximity had to do with anything.

I get it now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Being awake until the ungodly hours of the night is weirdly comforting to me. Unfortunately, it clashes with, uh, waking up in the morning.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

It's snowing yet again! :no


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you ever stop to think how lucky we are to live now days with all of our technological advancements instead of some time in the past?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

writingupastorm said:


> Do you ever stop to think how lucky we are to live now days with all of our technological advancements instead of some time in the past?


If you didn't have access to all the information about SA, you would simply think you preferred to be alone and wouldn't know that you had Social Anxiety Disorder.

Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> If you didn't have access to all the information about SA, you would simply think you preferred to be alone and wouldn't know that you had Social Anxiety Disorder.
> 
> Ignorance is bliss!


But you wouldn't be able to post on the internet and have some semblance of social interaction. You would be completely isolated. That can't be all bliss.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I cover myself up sometimes like I am 300 pounds trying to hide lumps that arn't even there.. weird how only sometimes I notice how I really am.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

writingupastorm said:


> But you wouldn't be able to post on the internet and have some semblance of social interaction. You would be completely isolated. That can't be all bliss.


But would you know you were unhappy?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Why is StevenGlansberg banned :blank I always miss stuff.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh man that power march killed me. I'm dead! oh and seeing Syrian soldiers enjoying themselves whilst we got our butts opened in that outpost, (part of our training is being in outposts) running uphill, didn't help much in improving my mood.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I should not be thinking about you.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

After being banned from this site for a month I feel like I no longer need it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish they sold waffles at the convenience store outside my building


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> oh man that power march killed me. I'm dead! oh and seeing Syrian soldiers enjoying themselves whilst we got our butts opened in that outpost, (part of our training is being in outposts) running uphill, didn't help much in improving my mood.


It's good for you. It builds character and muscles.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I just dropped melted chocolate on my carpet.

And... I've decided not to clean it up.

I'm such a rebel.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I think it's time for me to say goodbye to SAS. When I first came here I was looking for a way to help my anxiety, then got sucked in to the whole website and found it as a way to distract myself from the things I should be doing, sometimes this site would even cause me more anxiety. Although I'm glad I did find this site because otherwise I wouldn't have been able to meet such great people  I had some amazing times in the chatroom and have never laughed so much, I'm amazed I was never banned! In January people I'd met on this site came all the way from Canada to meet me, if I hadn't joined this site that wouldn't have happened. I love you all! :kiss (perv rangers <3)

If you want to contact me my email is [email protected] or if you're ever in tiny you can see me in there www.tinychat.com/sa2bexposed (I'll be the one banning your *** )

See you in another life when we're both cats.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

These two kids are impressive


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

anxiety. anxiety. ok breathe


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I should not be thinking about you.


I can think about whoever I wanna.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When I'm married (if I ever get married) I'm changing my turn-ons to "being my husband" and and my turn-offs to "not being my husband".


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Strikethrough? Think of Picture envision Imagine the possibilities!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

What's it like to be an atheist? Are you okay with suicide?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Strikethrough? Think of Picture envision Imagine the possibilities!


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

bored


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure if i'll go out tonight, cos not many people i know are going to this thing, and i'll definitely have to go out tomorrow and Sunday night. Might take it easy and order a takeaway. I love the way i can talk myself out of socialising


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

eeeeee I wish I had some panda bread!! It looks as delicious as it is adorable.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Green bread does not look good.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

It's costing me £350 to get my teeth whitened : o will be worth it though. 

They arent too bad..but still, they are a little stained from when I used to smoke and as I quit a year and a half ago..it makes sense to whiten them. : )


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have less than an hour to find something half decent to wear. 
D=

My closet is full of plain coloured tank tops and "backup jeans" that I no loner wear for various reasons. They exist solely to avoid going to work in pajama pants.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ catwoman outfit?? :roll


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just looking at my life and so far so good. I am currently very happy with the way things went for me recently, its nice to know that i have loyal friends who wouldnt hurt me.

And the people who brought negativity into my life - well i've dropped them by the wasteside, from now on i am only surrounding myself with mates who don't treat me like ****. And so far so good!! 

No point hanging onto these people just for the sake of it, life's too short!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My brain's not working at full capacity right now, please try again later


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

actionman said:


> ^ catwoman outfit?? :roll


Because I'm going to a Halloween party like that. Nah, anything I attend is scary enough on account of me being there to create awkward moments.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Green bread does not look good.


It doesn't look green on my monitor. :afr


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

au Lait said:


> eeeeee I wish I had some panda bread!! It looks as delicious as it is adorable.


Awww..i must learn how to make designs when i bake loafs...loaves (??)



Hello22 said:


> Just looking at my life and so far so good. I am currently very happy with the way things went for me recently, its nice to know that i have loyal friends who wouldnt hurt me.
> 
> And the people who brought negativity into my life - well i've dropped them by the wasteside, from now on i am only surrounding myself with mates who don't treat me like ****. And so far so good!!
> 
> No point hanging onto these people just for the sake of it, life's too short!


that sounds great, good for you:clap



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> My brain's not working at full capacity right now, please try again later


this reminded me of one time when i was a kid, a couple of us went to the park behind our school to explore this area called "the scary trees"...well we ventured through and were all like haha, this isnt' scary! well right when we got to the last tree a glowing spider dropped down in front of us. we ran home screaming all the way :hahaman...good times. good ****ing times.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Why do I always become a slave to my procrastination? :cry


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Why do I always become a slave to my procrastination? :cry


:hug x 1,000,000.

1 more chapter and I'm done with Life Span today. *parades*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Saw a snake at my front doorstep yesterday, I wonder if it will be there again today. :afr


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

D11 said:


> Saw a snake at my front doorstep yesterday, I wonder if it will be there again today. :afr


No,it's found a way into the house now. I jest,I jest!!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have washed my USB Drive twice, and put it in the dryer once. And It still works. Water and heat dont faze the little guy


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> No,it's found a way into the house now. I jest,I jest!!


:lol .... gulp.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

what a lovely mustache


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There is so much meat in a jumbo donair, it's soo good


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

my strong skeleton frame and muscles are my own personal form of protection. thats all. 

its not my fault your timid brain screams FEAR!/wrong guy to **** with go pick on someone weaker. 

everyone has a killer/defencive instinct in fact the majority of the people you see killing each other on those shock sites are skinny or average/normal looking people.

large group of scrawny or average beta male rapists beating each other or one of the out casted to death.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The other day the dentist complimented me on my hair. My teeth on the other hand...


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I had a dream about my mother last night, I cried


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

I need to get a life.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Watching G.I. Jane...I must be high.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No matter how adept you are at the game, the wall will always find a way to beat you.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Seriously, you have no idea how much trouble I'm having installing linux on my puter. I don't even want to do it anymore I just don't want the computer to think it beat me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's not perfect but it never is


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I can put on a good show.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

How do news heads not cry?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Normally on the rare occasion that I fall asleep latched on to one of my stuffed animals, I wake up to find it on the floor on the other side of the room. Not with my Unicorn. I wake up to find him still in my arms. This is love. But there's room for you. You know who you are. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for 20 hours straight.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Does anybody know if the name change rule went ahead? I'd like to change mine to the name I use everywhere which is SoulSeeker. Though I guess it's oki if im not allowed boohoo ha.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have never thought I was overweight before because I KNOOOOWWWWW that I'm far from it but lately I've been really concerned with it. Someone is implanting thoughts in my brain because they couldn't possibly be my own. Maybe it's Marc Maron's fault...no...I love him. I can't blame him. :b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Today is going to be a good day...
Today is going to be a good day...
Today is going to be a good day...

I'm not feeling it, I have lots of reasons to believe otherwise, but I'm trying to make myself a believer. I need to fool myself into believing...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Glen Johnson's pass to Ashely Young which teed up Darren Bent in the England vs. Wales game was sublime, a beauty to watch over & over


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sometimes it would be so much easier to just cease to exist.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Was I completely exhausted? Yes. Did I stay up till 2am anyways watching a Hilary Duff movie? Yes.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

As soon as I make a cuppa everyone wants one


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm looking at old pictures of myself, from when I'm 11 or 12 years old... And I just want to be that girl again. She looks so brave.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

election time wooooooohoo


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Spring cleaning? Not so much. My place is just a sty.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to calm down


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm sooooooo bored :blank


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

do I go or not. Hmmm


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Do it man, go!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't believe how long it took me to figure that out, trial & error over & over. I'm not sure why I didn't just google it from the get go, I guess I'm just oldschool, "No googling until you've become frustrated", lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't live in the past, don't live in the future. Enjoy the present.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nina - "George was telling me about the cultery business"

George(huge grin) - "Oh yeah, I'll knife ya, spoon ya, & fork ya too"

Priceless, lol


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

'let's go red wings go leafs go!' ...wow, this hockey game has a crowd with multiple personalities (well, i guess that technically makes sense!).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stay calm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I know I don't live here anymore, but could you turn the lights on for me anyway?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Working through it.....working through it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

This box of Q-tips should last me the rest of my life. Why do they sell so many in a box? Who uses this many? I just needed one to scratch my ear.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

STICKS AND STONES MAY BREAK MY BONES BUT CHAINS AND WHIPS EXCITE MEEEEEE.

Damn you Rihanna. Damn you so much.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

well, that was a...memorable night.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sooo ****ing painfully lonely.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- That film could be used as a lesson in "coverage" for aspiring filmakers, a single location filmed to the max
- This song could be the outro track for the credits of that film


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

You know you use this site too much when you start entering your SAS username and password to login everywhere else -__-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Relax....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Relax....


...don't do it
When you want to go to it..


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Lol! 

Never give up! Never!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks for getting that song stuck in my head! :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^That was my goal all along. :yes


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Just want to spend all day taking photographs, writing poetry and making music mash ups, but I've got so much studying to do and can't seem to find any inspiration anyway.. :sigh


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

the alpha elite are terrified of misanthrope hippies who hide in their caves and have the social skills/power and connections of a feral wolf boy.

wolf boy/girl status baby!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


>


Lol, I f****** love this scene...


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I love this scene, too. Been there so many times, it's so awkward, but right there in the moment, there's nothing you really can say, becaue it's already awkward, so the lack of conversation, the silence, the awkwardness kind of takes on a life of it's own if that makes sense. The silence is, like, deafening.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I really need to change banks. Their adverts are just appalling.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Stupid, stupid assignment! :mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dev is only a year younger than myself.. thought she was like 26/27 :blank


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm watching a show called Breakout Kings and one of the characters has SA and panic disorder.

I wonder if they'll work that into the storyline at some point.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I need a massage and some snuggling/cuddling. Sucks - cuz it just isn't gonna happen for me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> This box of Q-tips should last me the rest of my life. Why do they sell so many in a box? Who uses this many? I just needed one to scratch my ear.


I often wonder the same thing. Haha, living on your own is just that exciting.

*checks q-tip box*
400???

Holy bananas. Going at the rate of 2 a day, 730 q-tips are used a year. Two boxes are more than I need for a year.

Wait, is this why I have no friends? :teeth


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Waiting for this taxi to arrive!!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

If you don't reply I'm going to castrate you. :roll
And **** off, mother. I don't need to be reminded that I'm breaking out every time you look at me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I'd like to disappear for a while
- I need to sleep properly & eat before heading out


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Someone in work lent me the most f*cked up video. Haha it's called "physical grafitti" it's all about gnarly piercings and extreme sport wipeouts.

Oww why would you do that to your penis?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I await rejection...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I applied at Tim Hortons and am eagerly awaiting no response. At least I have something to do this week. I'm going to a 3 day meditation/compassion thingy. Should do some good.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm probably mistaken.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

So apparently at the wedding, when I was drunk and leaving to go home, I went up to my sister and this guy on the dance floor who was rubbing against her and said "So you're going to sleep with my sister?" Then I stroked his cheek and told them to have a good night. I believe I also joked about having a threesome at some point. I'm the worrrrrrst drunk ever. In my defense though, my sister and I were each other's dates, so I was just keeping her safe, yo.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm not ready for monday






:heart


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> I'm watching a show called Breakout Kings and one of the characters has SA and panic disorder.
> 
> I wonder if they'll work that into the storyline at some point.


I have a slight crush on that character. :yes


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I have a slight crush on that character. :yes


are you into the show too, or just based on her description :lol ? i think she's adorable, i hope they keep her around.

I made a kickass lasagna for dinner.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> are you into the show too, or just based on her description :lol ? i think she's adorable, i hope they keep her around.
> 
> I made a kickass lasagna for dinner.


Yeah I like the show too. I kinda watched the Pilot episode and wasn't feeling it, then watched it again and the next two episodes and I'm starting to like it.
...but she's a good reason to keep coming back. She's also from Toronto. :yes


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

.... Science!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Yeah I like the show too. I kinda watched the Pilot episode and wasn't feeling it, then watched it again and the next two episodes and I'm starting to like it.
> ...but she's a good reason to keep coming back. *She's also from Toronto*. :yes


oh yeah, gotta love it :clap. and they filmed the show here too, i walked/drove past them filming a couple times :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Apparently if your post consists of one word the forum does not allow it to be in caps.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

The fire inside of me is slowly coming back as I get off of this horrible medication.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

gilt said:


> I should have went with Dutch Boy :/
> 
> Edit: Dutch Boy is not a member.


We use to have a Dutch Boy down the street, then it became a Dutch Girl and is now a Big Bear store.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've missed the feeling of being on the hunt. Mmm. You got lucky this time, but I'm coming back.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Good night SAS.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

layitontheline, if you can read this... why the crap did you ban yourself?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^Yeah, no kidding...

This is why I don't even bother trying to get to know people on here. Well, one of the reasons at least...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Try being a moderator having to deal with it! :doh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel like a terrible person now...  :rain :cry


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I am willing to fight.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

oh well, bring it on.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

huh said:


> .... Science!


and technology!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The chamomile is kicking in :time


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I need to stop playing the Sims. It's getting to be a problem.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

PTO today and tomorrow! :evil :boogie :evil


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

4:31 AM and 4 mugs of tea and 1.5 qts of ice cream


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

One more block.
One more block.
One more block.
One more block.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm gonna be a millionaire before I die. I've got it all planned out. It's just a matter of time. :yes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I feel like a terrible person now...  :rain :cry


 No your not!! You're an amazing person :squeeze :squeeze :kiss


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

JayDontCareEh said:


> ^Yeah, no kidding...
> 
> This is why I don't even bother trying to get to know people on here. Well, one of the reasons at least...


'
Perm ban, arghhhhhh. Yeah no use getting attached to anyone on here :|



Perfectionist said:


> I need to stop playing the Sims. It's getting to be a problem.


The only cure is to uninstall it.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

skygazer said:


> 4:31 AM and 4 mugs of tea and 1.5 qts of ice cream


somebody needs to fix up their sleeping schedule!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

HardRock said:


> somebody needs to fix up their sleeping schedule!!


and their eating habits!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Time to get dressed, time to have some toast & tea


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I need to stop playing the Sims. It's getting to be a problem.


Are the newest one, The Sims Medieval?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> No your not!! You're an amazing person :squeeze :squeeze :kiss


Aww... :squeeze :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

kernel panic?! D:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

"Anybody else talked to me this way I would snap on their asses so fast it make your head spin. "


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sarah Jessica Parker terrifies me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's chillier outside than it looks.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Today there was a Great Dane and 2 St.Bernards at the dog park


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, alcohol is such a lame drug. Why was I so obsessed with this as a teenager?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I want to go on a vacation abroad with my boyfriend and yet I am poor. Crap it all!

And I want poppie to serve us dinner...he's adorable.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I is hungry :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww, shucks. No return policy for earphones so I'm stuck with this gift card for $115. Now I have to buy myself an iPod dock or something materialistic that I really don't need. It's going to be a shame.

And totally effing awesome! :yes


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm stuffed.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

why am i watching Dancing With The Stars?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Life is mundane


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

My ringtone for you is Dancing Queen by Abba


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

atticusfinch said:


> why am i watching Dancing With The Stars?


because of Ralph Macchio? who looks great for 50, if I do say so myself. yes I like dancing with the stars.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

You're the best, around!
nothings gonna ever keep you down
you're the best, around!
nothings gonna ever keep you down


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What ever happened to Mercurochrome? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^I know, where has he been? :stu

----------

Thank god that was only a dream!









*edit:whoa I didn't realize that smiley was that big lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I really want to make some microwave popcorn, but we only have one package left, and I always hate being the person to use the last of something. Makes me feel extremely guilty, and somehow paranoid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eliza said:


> You're the best, around!
> nothings gonna ever keep you down
> you're the best, around!
> nothings gonna ever keep you down


When I hear this, I think of Karate Kid. 
Ralph Macchio is a contestant on Dancing with the Stars. :yes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This almond milk doesn't taste very milky. Or almondy. Needz moar udder.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate regular Corn Flakes with the fiery hot passion of a thousand suns.

Frosted Flakes is where it's at, man.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Inching closer to getting this done


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmmm how did that happen?!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I hate regular Corn Flakes with the fiery hot passion of a thousand suns.
> 
> Frosted Flakes is where it's at, man.


When I was low carbing the single hardest part was giving up frosted flakes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> When I was low carbing the single hardest part was giving up frosted flakes.


I don't think I could ever give up Frosted Flakes. It would feel too much like I was betraying Tony.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:boogie:yay


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I hate regular Corn Flakes with the fiery hot passion of a thousand suns.
> 
> Frosted Flakes is where it's at, man.


Oh dear, it's heartbreaking to see that troubled souls like yourself have been led so far astray. Clearly standard Corn Flakes are the superior flake.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I don't think I could ever give up Frosted Flakes. It would feel too much like I was betraying Tony.


It helps if your fat.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Maybe I'll just take the whole day off.. :stu


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Lot of weird threads in the last day or so.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I need to find some magic mushrooms.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I iz gonna fail my test :rain


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

LALoner said:


> Lot of weird threads in the last day or so.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My brain is so foggy this morning... half a cuppa coffee down and it's not clearing yet. Hopefully the shower will do the rest of the work to get the cobwebs cleared out of it. I couldn't sleep any later though... just laid there with tons of stuff running through my head. Today should be another great day at work.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I used to dream I was trapped in a really badly written novel... and then I realized I was the one writing it... that was even more depressing....

... I think I'm finally learning to be a better writer... but I have a long way to go...

... now my writing is just more confusing and convoluted... but at least the story is better...

... I hope I can learn to clean up the writing and get the story to make more sense... cut out all the useless dialog and put in more action... make it more interesting....

... maybe if I do actually treat my life like I would writing a novel there would be more progress.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm starting to hear things things. :um No strange voices yet, just random things like my phone vibrating when it really hasn't.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have nothing in my life but a never ending job search.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I am not in a good mood this morning. I want to break something..


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I iz gonna fail my test :rain




No you won't... I'll make you feel better... :squeeze :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate days like these.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> No you won't... I'll make you feel better... :squeeze :b


:yay hugs always make me feel better :squeeze :kiss


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

huh said:


> What ever happened to Mercurochrome? :stu


oh yeah, thaaats his name. i was trying to remember "whatever happened to that sarcastic funny guy, whatshisname"...



au Lait said:


> I hate regular Corn Flakes with the fiery hot passion of a thousand suns.
> 
> Frosted Flakes is where it's at, man.


Frosted Flakes gives me stomach aches :blank (that rhymed, yay)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

“I was drawn to all the wrong things: I liked to drink, I was lazy, I didn’t have a god, politics, ideas, ideals. I was settled into nothingness; a kind of non-being, and I accepted it. I didn’t make for an interesting person. I didn’t want to be interesting, it was too hard. What I really wanted was only a soft, hazy space to live in, and to be left alone.”

- Charles Bukowski


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel as grey as it is outside today



KumagoroBeam said:


> "I was drawn to all the wrong things: I liked to drink, I was lazy, I didn't have a god, politics, ideas, ideals. I was settled into nothingness; a kind of non-being, and I accepted it. I didn't make for an interesting person. I didn't want to be interesting, it was too hard. What I really wanted was only a soft, hazy space to live in, and to be left alone."
> 
> - Charles Bukowski


That's a solid, relatable quote


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^ I dig what you just said, thinking on it and that is my now random thought of this day


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I just noticed I planned a trip to Starbucks every day this week.

Woaaaah.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Monroee said:


> I just noticed I planned a trip to Starbucks every day this week.
> 
> Woaaaah.


Just get a job there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a nap.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/science-confirms-men-and-women-never-meant-to-be-m,19838/

:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am a leaky sneezy germ infested cess pool of infection.

Love me.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Damn, my friends keep talking about their plans for their Eurotrip this summer. Makes me so jealous and sad.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> http://www.theonion.com/articles/science-confirms-men-and-women-never-meant-to-be-m,19838/
> 
> :lol


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

My childlike honesty is bringing me down.

Someone tell me how to lie!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Frosted Flakes gives me stomach aches :blank (that rhymed, yay)


aw  well that's ok there are plenty of other ridiculously sweetened breakfast cereals that you can enjoy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

uh oh. External Drive is acting up. Please don't breakdown


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


I couldn't help myself...I was cracking up at the ending, heh. I spend far too much time reading The Onion. I'm starting to think I read more fake news than real news :um

http://www.theonion.com/articles/laidback-voices-urging-man-to-kill-his-family-when,19794/

slightly more disturbing than that other one, bwahahaha.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> I couldn't help myself...I was cracking up at the ending, heh. I spend far too much time reading The Onion. I'm starting to think I read more fake news than real news :um
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/laidback-voices-urging-man-to-kill-his-family-when,19794/
> 
> slightly more disturbing than that other one, bwahahaha.


:um :afr :hide


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my DVD of The Sandlot isn't working. Mind you it was a bootleg, I downloaded it and burned the dvd myself, but still. I really wanted to watch it right now. :mum


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

True Sansha spawn...no good loot.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :um :afr :hide


Aww :rub

I is hungry :boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> my DVD of The Sandlot isn't working. Mind you it was a bootleg, I downloaded it and burned the dvd myself, but still. I really wanted to watch it right now. :mum


The only thing worse than your DVD of The Sandlot not working, would be having to sit down and watch a good copy of The Sandlot 2.

Gonna be an early night for me. :yes


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok so the birds are already chirping outside, think its time for me to go to sleep!!!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:eek


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't been this high on life in a really long time.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap110328.html

Northern lights vid.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My hair desperately needs a trim. I'm starting to veer dangerously close into mullet territory here.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cold is as cold does. Whatever that means. It's ****ing cold.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I just had my mind blown by an audio cd. Life will never be the same from now on. In a good way.


----------



## Paradoxical (Mar 27, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> "I was drawn to all the wrong things: I liked to drink, I was lazy, I didn't have a god, politics, ideas, ideals. I was settled into nothingness; a kind of non-being, and I accepted it. I didn't make for an interesting person. I didn't want to be interesting, it was too hard. What I really wanted was only a soft, hazy space to live in, and to be left alone."
> 
> - Charles Bukowski


That quote accurately sums up how I've felt for the last year, except the being left alone part


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

There's no paths, they are made by walking.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I measure distance in Rush songs. This troubles me.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Morning meditation followed by a walk that is completed just as your morning stimulants kick in = pure bliss.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm so tired of moving. I need a place i can stay for at least 10 years.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have beer, great success.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a dream I was giving a huge presentation in front of hundreds of people and didn't practice and the time was getting closer and closer and people were watching and watching....

I woke up hyperventilating.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I had a dream I was giving a huge presentation in front of hundreds of people and didn't practice and the time was getting closer and closer and people were watching and watching....
> 
> I woke up hyperventilating.


:squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I am desperately trying to think of ways to make this feel like home. I don't know how well it's going to work out.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We got a flyer in the mail that is just a huge folded sheet of blank paper... absolutely nothing written on it.

Great work, advertising guy.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I could write a book. _1001 Ways to Spell the Leader of Libya's Name_.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Emily Dickinson must have had SA too


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I wouldn't want to live in a world without garlic.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Nutella on pita sans judas


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

welp...another uneventful evening on the way. :stu


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My shirt smells like crayons.. and I like it that way.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very windy outside.

I think the Xanax i took nearly an hour ago is starting to take effect, but strangely i'm trying to fight the tiredness, feeling ever so calm and relaxed.........


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I really gotta stop taking naps during the day. I can't sleep at night!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Brainstorm... tomorrow I am making a B.L.A.T for lunch

B.L.A.T.s for those who don't know are:

Bacon, Lettuce, Avocado and Tomato sandwiches and they are awesome


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This is disturbing
http://wtrf.com/story.cfm?func=viewstory&storyid=96699


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

1..2..3..4..5..-hiccup-1...2...3...4...5...-hiccup-...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I hopefully I can actually get outside my house this weekend :rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, that was a terrible idea.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

I need to loose the weight i gained fix my life and get friends argh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MLB starts tomorrow. That means that somewhere out there, a happy pig is rolling around in ****, but still wishing he was as happy as me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

the cheat said:


> MLB starts tomorrow. That means that somewhere out there, a happy pig is rolling around in ****, but still wishing he was as happy as me.


:yay










(And yet, here in Connecticut, we could be getting a foot of snow on Friday. :wtf)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope I do ok tomorrow morning


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The best thing about being sick is using it to control people. I can't count how many times I've said GET ME X RIGHT NOW OR I WILL COUGH ALL OVER YOU in the past week.

I am not good with power.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh what am I doing. :help


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Holly ****.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

chat is corrupting me :troll


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm going to steal Neil Peart's TMT kit one piece at a time. That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

anonymid said:


> (And yet, here in Connecticut, we could be getting a foot of snow on Friday. :wtf)


Let's hope that they're fooling with us!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ditto! :shock


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh man being under the stretcher for 3 hours, covering miles, with no swaps, is not very fun. Especially in the scorching heat. The only thing that kept me conscious during that march is the sergeant who kept spraying water on my face every 30 minutes or so.:roll


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

should i take a gap year?

I need to calm the fok down at least.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

So much negativity in this forum.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

I have played Left 4 Dead 1 and 2 for little over 12 hours straight  I feel weird.. ... . .

edit : 14 hours


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I think my old attitude is coming back a little.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a dream I was back in high school. It was extremely unpleasant.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm walking down the street to catch the bus to my interview & I see a dead black cat on the sidewalk, I don't have time to stop so I decide I'll be sure to pass again & report it to the neighbours there if no one else has noticed by the time I return. When I walk past again the cat is still there so I ring a couple doorbells, one lady looks out her curtain but refuses to open the door. I'm thinking "here I am trying to be a solid member of our area & report this so that someone will know their pet has passed", I can hear her dogs barking inside so she of all people can relate to the meaning of a pet to someone but she won't open the door. So I come home & call the city, hopefully they'll take care of it but I'm going to walk past again later to be sure


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I've just found my first economics commentary article!  FINALLY! 
Now, only econ commentary article number two to go! (<- sarcasm... sigh)


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

good morning starshine ... the earth says hello!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It's lunch-time and I REALLY want to take a siesta... an hour could do the trick nicely.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

caflme said:


> It's lunch-time and I REALLY want to take a siesta... an hour could do the trick nicely.


It seems to work wonders for the Mexicans 
I say we adopt it in North America. One hour lunch break and an extra hour for a siesta. Sombreros optional.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I say screw meditation. I'm starting my day out like this from now on.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> I had a dream I was back in high school. It was extremely unpleasant.


I have those dreams a few times a year, at least. Inevitably, it ends up being a scenario where I'm late for an exam because I can't find the room, or some other huge panic situation.

I graduated in 2003. :|


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for that big bag of stinky weed you flipping legend.


Just don't tempt me too often


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

irishK said:


> I say screw meditation. I'm starting my day out like this from now on.


It works hi, just don't try it on the bus!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I had a dream I was back in high school. It was extremely unpleasant.


I have school dreams a lot too, usually where I go to school having forgotten to put any pants on. :|

Am I ever glad that March is over.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Not a good way to start the game off.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Some things about myself that I just can't change.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel inexplicably good right now. Unfortunately, that leads to feeling guilty about feeling non-crappy. I love how my mind works.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Woke up in an unusually good mood, and it seems to have persisted throughout the day. Someone must have slipped something into my drink.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My son just cooked dinner - macaroni and cheese... sounds good to me. First time he's ever used the stove without supervision. Whoohooo.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

wouldn't it be cool if we could get positivity administered in our body via intravenous bag.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sugar attracts ants.

Art is pure and raw; emotions stripped bare and displayed to show the true nature of the human condition.

I cannot sugar coat my art.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

There's all this white noise and I try to scream louder and louder and louder.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i just read that some TV channels have banned episodes of The Simpsons that poke fun at nuclear power plants.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Eliza said:


> i just read that some TV channels have banned episodes of The Simpsons that poke fun at nuclear power plants.


That's probably like 95% of Simpsons episodes. I mean Homer works at a power plant and caused meltdowns on a daily basis :lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Getting a mac to dual boot windows is a lot harder than they say it is. I feel like I just climbed some huge mountain or something.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I recently corresponded with *Leonardness* via email. She wanted me to tell everyone here she says "hi," and that she's doing well. Right now, she's busy earning an AA degree. She's also seeing a therapist and working her way through the Social Anxiety Institute tape series, with the goal of attending some of their courses. She's in good health, just very busy!!!

Anyway, she misses you guys and wishes you all well.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Nice to hear!


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Thanks


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Leo<3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

njodis said:


> I feel inexplicably good right now. Unfortunately, that leads to feeling guilty about feeling non-crappy. I love how my mind works.


I've been there. :hug


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Balls to this heat wave. Balls I say!

I. AM. DYING. HERE.

ughhhhhhh soooo hot. /melting


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Balls to this heat wave. Balls I say!
> 
> I. AM. DYING. HERE.
> 
> ughhhhhhh soooo hot. /melting


I'm jealous.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Paypal is an option, sweet


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> I recently corresponded with *Leonardness* via email. She wanted me to tell everyone here she says "hi," and that she's doing well. Right now, she's busy earning an AA degree. She's also seeing a therapist and working her way through the Social Anxiety Institute tape series, with the goal of attending some of their courses. She's in good health, just very busy!!!
> 
> Anyway, she misses you guys and wishes you all well.


We miss her too.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh... someone's dog in the apartment complex has been barking for the past hour. There's supposed to be no pets allowed in here too...

Need sleep :blank


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Geebus, the room is so stifling, I'm sweating @[email protected]


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I pretty much fail at life, but I'm pretty proud of myself for having had the discipline(so far) to resist the urge I get to pull a fire alarm every time I've walked by one...especially if it's a fire alarm that has one of those little glass bars holding it up. I really want to pull those.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel like falling inlove this year.. and I kinda have a feeling it'll happen, like I just know the rest of the months of 2011 are going to offer me great things every month


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's too early to come out and fix a water cooler? Are you waiting until the third date or something?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Neptunus said:


> I recently corresponded with *Leonardness* via email.


Awwww. Yaaaay. I am happy she is getting happy!

So I'm sitting in IHOP with my mom tonight and I got my sausage links and scrambeled eggs and two buttermilk pancakes and I'm chowing down and she suddenly turns into Mrs. Therapist and goes: "So why do you think you have anxiety?"

I glared her into submission so hard. You have no idea. DO NOT MESS WITH ME WHEN I AM EATING DELICIOUS BREAKFAST FOOD FOR DINNER.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did not run tonight after Chinese buffet....because my running gear was not dry.
Running in cold damp clothes in 35F/2c weather is not optimal. That is supposed to be caused by my sweat!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Uh oh spaghettios


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Literally every single time I see a thread titled "Is anyone here from ..." I have to fight to urge to write "Hey, I'm sure someone is."


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:fall


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Watching reruns of Sex and the City makes me realize how fug the fashions were. I dunno why me and my friends ever thought all the characters on that show dressed so cool. 

Side-eyeing my past sense of fashion right now. :no


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Really? I'm pretty sure the Naked Dress will never go out of style. 

Then again I'm known for my exceptionally bland wardrobe so what do I know.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Holy balls Diego, it was hot today.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I have more itchy spots than I have extremities to scratch them. Little help?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Friday and April Fool's Day. Did something cosmic happen to bring this about and should I be afraid?


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Bleh !
I'm bored


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh Oh my gosh Oh my gosh this is not happening.

My prof is hosting another prof from the states for a department seminar tomorrow and he just emailed me saying he is sick and he wants ME to meet with the guy for an hour all by myseeeeeelf. 

So I'm going to have to - I don't even know! Discuss science with this random professor for an hour? I have to show him my poster and introduce the whole lab to him and then whaaaat. WHAT DO I DO. I can't babysit a prof for an entire HOUR by MYSELF I'm going to be sick.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh my gosh Oh my gosh Oh my gosh this is not happening.
> 
> My prof is hosting another prof from the states for a department seminar tomorrow and he just emailed me saying he is sick and he wants ME to meet with the guy for an hour all by myseeeeeelf.
> 
> So I'm going to have to - I don't even know! Discuss science with this random professor for an hour? I have to show him my poster and introduce the whole lab to him and then whaaaat. WHAT DO I DO. I can't babysit a prof for an entire HOUR by MYSELF I'm going to be sick.


Your prof picked you because he thinks you can do this.

An hour isn't that long.

He won't expect much from you knowing the circumstances.

Profs are dorks anyway.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Really? I'm pretty sure the Naked Dress will never go out of style.


Oh yeah I forgot about that. At first I thought that was an innuendo, then I remembered that episode where Carrie hooks up with Big. :teeth
　



lonelysheep said:


> Holy balls Diego, it was hot today.


ikr?? It was super hot here today too. It felt like the sun moved in and became my roommate. And that ******* isn't paying rent. >=(


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

LALoner said:


> Your prof picked you because he thinks you can do this.


No, he picked me because I am the only one available.

Seriously, I'm going to be sick.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> No, he picked me because I am the only one available.
> 
> Seriously, I'm going to be sick.


He would have made other arrangements if he thought you couldn't handle it.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel like a pathetic loser. :rain :cry


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I wanna move already. Vacant by the end of March my azz.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I hope my wife is happy. She got what she wanted I guess. She always does.

I'm staying in another hotel tonight & tomorrow night. Kids are coming with me tonight probably, to play in the pool...they want to go....it should be fun.

I don't think we're going to throw any more $, time, therapy at this, because, well, it'd be a waste of $ & everyone's time. We're debating whether I should sleep on the couch, or find another place. Eventually, I'm gonna have to find another place.

Both our families know now, & pretty much all her friends. Not a single person, no one, (no one on this forum either) has said we should stay together. I can't think of a relationship that's more screwed up, more dysfunctional, filled with more bitterness & resentment & hatred.

It's not good for the kids.

It hasn't hit me yet, really. All this is still sinking in. I still can't believe she had all the affairs. I don't think there's enuf pills or therapy in the world for me to get over this.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

TenYears said:


> I hope my wife is happy. She got what she wanted I guess. She always does.
> 
> I'm staying in another hotel tonight & tomorrow night. Kids are coming with me tonight probably, to play in the pool...they want to go....it should be fun.
> 
> ...


:hug

You will eventually. It'll be rough on you and the kids but it will get better.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Can't sleep :/


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

It's amazing how quickly things can change sometimes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My computer is starting to look like one Red Green would make with Duct tape and car parts.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-terrible-situations-socially-awkward-man/


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I feel like a pathetic loser. :rain :cry


 :squeeze :kiss

I am never again eating mcdonals and papa johns in the same day :no


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Anger is more useful than despair

/goes and listens to Eminem.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

"The people in these towns, they're asleep. All day at work, at home, sleepwalkers. We wake 'em up."


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

If only i could get a super power as if in Charmed! Hmph... Wanna sleep forever...out of this cruel world.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Another reason to feel self conscious...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Estelle said:


> http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-terrible-situations-socially-awkward-man/


+Like

Dan O'Brien is second only to Swaim.
------

I wonder if you listen to a song enough times, you start to_ become_ the song.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

My brother fainted in the gym today. **** was I ever scared watching him fall over like that and lie there lifeless with his eyes wide open for 15 seconds.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

TenYears said:


> I hope my wife is happy. She got what she wanted I guess. She always does.
> 
> I'm staying in another hotel tonight & tomorrow night. Kids are coming with me tonight probably, to play in the pool...they want to go....it should be fun.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that it ended up like that. :squeeze Hang in there, it'll get better. It just takes time is all.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Danys Baez is still in the majors? 

How did I miss those last two years?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta remix this track, then it's on to EQ, then it's time to post album 2


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to nap...:yawn


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

The first person to buy my self-published book is my neighbor. :sus


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Putting a pet down is a *horrible* experience... watching them slowly deteriorate to the point where they can't walk without falling over... making the decision, for her own benefit, to take her in... anticipating the trip over to the vet... going through with it and being in the room next to her while they inject her... saying goodbye and feeling her go limp... then coming back home to an empty house save for some shedded hair, food bowls, blankets, and a bunch of other subtle reminders that'll be a source of depression over the next little while.

Oh yeah, I've had better weeks than this.

I have the pictures at least. One of her favourite spots was the dining room table ~ http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/just-lurking-11301/albums/feel-free-to-lurk/12994/


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

iPad 2: iHarder

Had to get that out of my system.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, Just Lurking.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Putting a pet down is a *horrible* experience... watching them slowly deteriorate to the point where they can't walk without falling over... making the decision, for her own benefit, to take her in... anticipating the trip over to the vet... going through with it and being in the room next to her while they inject her... saying goodbye and feeling her go limp... then coming back home to an empty house save for some shedded hair, food bowls, blankets, and a bunch of other subtle reminders that'll be a source of depression over the next little while.
> 
> Oh yeah, I've had better weeks than this.
> 
> I have the pictures at least. One of her favourite spots was the dining room table ~ http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/just-lurking-11301/albums/feel-free-to-lurk/12994/


:squeeze


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Last night my male flagfish tried to mate with my male rainbow darter. I don't have any female flagfish in the tank so I guess he was desperate. And its spring so this is his mating season. So the flagfish kept sidling up to the rainbow darter who would get sick of it and then drive him off and then the flagfish would come back. This went on for at least an hour. I wish I had a camera.

So I'm watching this and I'm thinking two things. One, if I see any sperm come out I'm not sticking my hand in that tank for a long time. Secondly, how can the sexual urge be so unstoppable but I'm still stopping it. My stupid fish wants to rape another fish because he can't control himself and then I can live this stupid lonely life.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

OKAY okay
BLUE JAYS blue jays
LETS lets
PLAY play
BALL


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very busy day at work today, thankfully it flew! 

It's good news though, our company have gotten so busy that they have to start a weekend shift, just to cope with the demand in orders coming from hospitals, lets hope it lasts! It means alot of overtime for me for the next few months, yay.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

The new Harry Potter movie is finally on bittorrent. Seed people, seed!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Putting a pet down is a *horrible* experience...


:squeeze


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Chilling here with a few cans, lit some candles and i feel at peace, first time in a long time. My living room looks very romantic at the moment haha!


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

The best feeling in the world: Having the guts to walk up to your ex-boyfriend in the middle of lunch, in front of everyone, and tell him off without even quivering a tiny bit.
Needless to say, today was good.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the view from here. Beautiful. :love2


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> OKAY okay
> BLUE JAYS blue jays
> LETS lets
> PLAY play
> BALL


I feel 8 years old again. :clap


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

you know, fixing something yourself instead of paying someone to do it bring a lot of pride.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, at least I talked. A few faux pas and awkward silences, but still. I hope she wasn't pretending to be interested in me just for the sake of convenience.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I lived in the 50's..


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/thefamous/snooki-earns-higher-speaking-fee-than-toni-morrison/978#mwpphu-container

Please let this be a joke .. please let this be a joke... but probably not :/

Here is a hint what's about :


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Ahhh  today was a VERY good day


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

today was pretty good. Hung out with a new crowd of people, and all went well.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Forgiving is not forgetting. It's letting go of the hurt. 

A very true statement. And i need to start forgiving people who have hurt me, it's the only way forward. Its not good for me, or anyone, if i harbour feelings of anguish.

And, deep down, in my heart, i know these people never meant to hurt me. I'm just a highly sensitive person.

I would love to tell anyone i have distanced myself from that i'm sorry, i was only trying to sort my head out, and i needed time alone to do this. 
But to anyone that's ever unintentionally hurt me, all is forgiven.

I've moved forward, and i'm able to embrace another chapter in my life

(Ok i think i need to sleep!)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh my gosh Oh my gosh Oh my gosh this is not happening.
> 
> My prof is hosting another prof from the states for a department seminar tomorrow and he just emailed me saying he is sick and he wants ME to meet with the guy for an hour all by myseeeeeelf.
> 
> So I'm going to have to - I don't even know! Discuss science with this random professor for an hour? I have to show him my poster and introduce the whole lab to him and then whaaaat. WHAT DO I DO. I can't babysit a prof for an entire HOUR by MYSELF I'm going to be sick.


Well that was a completely unenjoyable experience I'm going to be replaying over and over in my head for the next decade.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Putting a pet down is a *horrible* experience...


Yes, yes it is. I'm sorry you've had to go through it. You made the choice because you know in your heart it's the best decision for them, not for you. I went through this last year and it's heartbreaking. Just...enjoy your happy memories.

:group


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a good thing that beer wasn't shaken up any more, or I'd have looked quite the fool. An April fool, as it were.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel my fate piercing my heart like an icy cold dagger, but I know I must have no fear.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Yawwwwwww


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

So now tutliputli self banned. The madness has to stop.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze , I am sooo sorry for your lost ... This is not something you want to hear but you did the right thing . If you need someone to talk to , you can pm if you like.





gilt said:


> Very sorry for your loss, Just Lurking.





au Lait said:


> :squeeze





Neptunus said:


> :squeeze





Perfectionist said:


> Yes, yes it is. I'm sorry you've had to go through it. You made the choice because you know in your heart it's the best decision for them, not for you. I went through this last year and it's heartbreaking. Just...enjoy your happy memories.
> 
> :group


I appreciate the supportive words, you guys. They help. Thanks a lot.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

A police chase just ended in the back of the house.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

In a room full of noses, which one would you pick?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

uncategorizedme said:


> *I wish I lived in the 50's..*


No you dont, my darling. No, you don't :b

I wish I lived in the twenties... that's where its at.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

why is it that when you're waiting for a specific date in the near future, time slows down :blank


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love haters! They are so great! Funny how after you do what they say you couldn't they come run around and apologize!!! LOVE EM.. I'm not even being sarcastic.. They propel me!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have dishes to do this weekend! Let's see how many diswasher loads I have :lol.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> I love haters! They are so great! Funny how after you do what they say you couldn't they come run around and apologize!!! LOVE EM.. I'm not even being sarcastic.. They propel me!!!


hahaha i love that XD, it's great to prove people wrong when they underestimate.
good thing, slept atleast 8 hours! :clapcant be bothered to look for the right smiley but **** it thatll do.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, so much for that. Who's next?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I kinda want to see Insidious, but the previews alone scare the crap out of me. I think seeing the whole movie might traumatize me forever. :blank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^It's not the house that's haunted, IT'S YOUR SON.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Timelapse I took of my house today. Well, The house I am housesitting


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought a new sleeping bag today. The highlight of my day so far :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

"Swiper, No Swiping!"


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Uncrustables were my idea first.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i actually had a good time doing social things today. :lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

New Netflix arrived today! Time for a horror movie double feature.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew gross I'm watching PS I Love You. Gag me.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I keep getting e-mails in German... :con :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My life is complete today. Why? Because I actually saw someone riding one of those old time bicycles down the street. You know....the ones that have a single ridiculously huge tire on the front. It was awesome.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

huh said:


> My life is complete today. Why? Because I actually saw someone riding one of those old time bicycles down the street. You know....the ones that have a single ridiculously huge tire on the front. It was awesome.


So jealous!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I keep getting e-mails in German... :con :stu


At one point I was getting various people's emails in my Gmail box.

Apparently, I was:

-an executive for an English football team (getting emails like "hey frank let's do lunch tomorrow, can you bring the proposal for the whatever"),
-a cheerleader at a university in California ("pep rally tomorrow, make sure you're at practice at 6:30!"),
-living in Australia (getting promo emails from Outback Steakhouse Australia).

:stu

I finally had to delete my account because of all the spam.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Eliza said:


> At one point I was getting various people's emails in my Gmail box.
> 
> Apparently, I was:
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Strongly considering having a drink or three. Spiced rum? Why not...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Strongly considering having a drink or three. Spiced rum? Why not...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


>


I want to poke a hole in the side of that, put my mouth over it, and then open it...:yes


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Protest the Hero has a new single for an upcoming album? when did this all happen?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's laaate and I REALLY need a good night's sleep.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You will not beat me, bran muffin.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I want to live a teenage dream.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

polardude18 said:


> I want to live a teenage dream.


ME TOO!!! :yes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The Monkees theme song is quite possibly the best theme song ever.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Chicken strips and mac n cheese for dinner.

Truly I am living the American Dream right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chamomile tea time :wink


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

weirdest dream ever...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm useless. Shoot me.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't even understand how my allergies are already in full force:fall. Ughhh...my sinuses


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I feel like Julius Caeser did after he conquested Gaul in 55Bc!


Hungry and kind of good.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I really didn't think this thing through - I should have said, "Ok, if you register it in _your_ name". Now how do I get out of giving her my address so that she can register it to me? Curse you Google Streetview for photographing every street in the UK!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^Sorry to hear. I hope you come back, at least every once in a while. I think you'll really be missed. I read your posts.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome...it's pouring hail right now.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Is confused as to why India's combating inflation by increasing interest rates while stating that they want to increase growth... :?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Did some bike repairs today. Needed to adjust the chain and then oil it. Changed the break pads too.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

is this the real life
is this just fantasy
caught in a landslide
no escape from realityyyyyy


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ugh. Family function day. At least there will be food.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't care for mustard.


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

20 minutes on this site and I'm already feeling bad.


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to listen to this audio while I'm having sex. :yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Barbecue tomato sauce, barbecue hickory steak, mozarella, spicy onions and red pepper.

Pizza time!!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I want to lay in bed all day. From here looking out my window it looks so nice out, yet staying in bed feels sooo good but I'm craving a coffee sooo bad. I'm lazy today.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm actually impressing myself this afternoon. My mind is actually functioning properly...kind of a surprise.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I have the greatest best friend.  

You know who you are. ;p


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

There is this person at work who I reallllllly can't stand. She's rude and lazy and whenever I work with her I end up doing most of the work. I'm tired of being cordial and pretending that I like her.

Time to begin Operation Cold Shoulder. GOGOGOGOGO!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> There is this person at work who I reallllllly can't stand. She's rude and lazy and whenever I work with her I end up doing most of the work. I'm tired of being cordial and pretending that I like her.
> 
> Time to begin Operation Cold Shoulder. GOGOGOGOGO!


No more pretending to laugh at her jokes. That'll show her.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

broccoli or the beholder?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> No more pretending to laugh at her jokes. That'll show her.


lol she's in for the snubbing of her lifetime


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Having just spent three hours with a 3 year old, my ovaries are in the midst of crawling upwards in my body as far away from my uterus as possible, and sealing themselves shut.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

hmm. i should start jogging instead of walking along the lake's trail from now on.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Work is exhausting.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tired after that jog, but glad i did it. 
And then i got a pizza from the local pizzeria, yum!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ewww... I really wish I hadn't read that thread. :|


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Cheesecake and pancakes make a wonderful combination :boogie


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Cheesecake and pancakes make a wonderful combination :boogie


The cheesecake pancakes at IHOP?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't get why they stopped making murphy beds. That was such a good idea and I've never seen one in real life.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Having just spent three hours with a 3 year old, my ovaries are in the midst of crawling upwards in my body as far away from my uterus as possible, and sealing themselves shut.


he he he.......

Mine are a little more grown up now, but at one time we had a 4 yr old & twin 2 yr olds. That is the true definition of anarchy. Raising a 2, 3, or 4 yr old is a very, very effective method of birth control, esp raising more than one at a time.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Feels like a beach day today. Too bad that the closest I can come to that is dunking a glass of water over my face.

Guess I'd better get to it.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

uncategorizedme said:


> *I have the greatest best friend.
> 
> You know who you are.* ;p


I adore you :heart


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

This is alter ego speaking, expressing thoughts with the level of wit and spontaneity that comes with the time and planning that written text facilitates. Depending on my mood, I will attempt to be funny, sad, or completely ambiguous, all with a mix of edginess or silliness when appropriate, and all with the purpose of attracting attention to a shallow facade that is loosely based on reality.

Most of what I say will be mundane, some of it will be mildly entertaining, but none of it will be meaningful. Nobody has any idea of who created me, but nobody has to care. The ideas put in here are highly diluted versions of the originals, and they are filtered through a desire to appeal, so any resemblance to the creator's original thoughts is mostly gone.

Facades exchanging idealized versions of mundane thoughts with other facades. They are born here, exist nowhere else, amount to nothing, and are gone when the "close" button is hit and the reality that was to be avoided has to be faced again.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

May the angels of retribution swiftly deliver themselves to the designers of that couch I just moved.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful day.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank God the weekend is almost over. Thank God.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I can do this...I can talk to the guy I like...I hope


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sitting in the same room with my mom & dad(who are divorced) is always so strange. My dad is always very flirty with my mom despite their being separate now & they have such different value at their cores, my mom being religious & my dad have a very practical view of life. All that comes up & mixes & tangles, it's strange


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Crazy has it's perks.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> The cheesecake pancakes at IHOP?


Yes! :yay, I think those pancakes are my new love :mushy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

7 days and 16 hours.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Traffic lights can read my thoughts. End Times, here we come.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish it were acceptable/fashionable to walk around in public in your underwear. It's so god damn comfortable. Damn you society and your impossible standards.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Yes! :yay, I think those pancakes are my new love :mushy


I knew it! I strongly agree! They are sooooo good! :heart


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I feel like there's no one in the world that completely understands me. :\


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Should of brushed my teeth and went to bed about 2 hours ago:?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

sean88 said:


> I feel like there's no one in the world that completely understands me. :\


There isn't, but that's true of everyone. It's okay though, because those gaps in understanding are what make communication interesting and magical.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It builds friendships.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It builds friendships.


:yes Or else it gets the hose again.

I'm tired of waking up not being able to breathe. Gotta go get an inhaler soon. Ughhhhh.


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

I am a poet warrior lover.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Arghhhhh... already time to take a shower and get ready and go to work... I LOVE MY JOB but dam why does 8 a.m. have to come so early all the time. I am NOT a morning person.


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

I live around some of the most happy, friendly people in the world and I didn't even realize it because of my own fears and problems.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should not have eaten that ice cream last night.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I really want to get into parkour again. I just need to add strength to my pitiful arms.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing like spending 72 hrs in the hospital with a 'hold' placed on you. ahh good times


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I kinda miss seeing Thomas_Paine around the forums, I hope he's doing well.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Blehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

How did I get so pathetic? I hate myself for letting this happen. It would've been better if I had just never been born. :rain


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

The time is 6:17, my current outlook is "open to new experiences"


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

So it turns out I live within driving distance of a Mario-themed free-running gym. There goes all my spare time:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


The least they could do is say that she actually went to The Gap :no.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I need to stop eating taco bell everyday :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha. Now that's a roundabout. Kinda feels like what's going on in my head right now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why must it go from sunny and warm. To cold and pouring rain in 5 minutes. Oregon spring weather. gotta love it.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> Nothing like spending 48 hours in the hospital ... wooooooo good times! ... Glad to be home now


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why did I think watching Lady Gaga's Born this Way video while I ate was a good idea?

IT IS A HORRIBLE IDEA.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I wanna go outside and play in the rain but it's freezing cold :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dark Ages coming in 14 days. This is going be painful.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't judge me. I own you. I could put a little hat on you if I wanted to.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm really sad that you won't be at my school next year. The library will be lonely without you.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Kind of weird how people perceive me because I am Australian, Like I let down a whole nation because people expect me to be crazy and wild. I missed that how to be wild and crazy class in school. Sorry Canada.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I think I'm being stalked by one of the mods.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

matty said:


> Kind of weird how people perceive me because I am Australian, Like I let down a whole nation because people expect me to be crazy and wild. I missed that how to be wild and crazy class in school. Sorry Canada.


You mean every single Aussie male doesn't surf during the day and party at night? Hmm, ya learn something new every day.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I really want to get into parkour again. I just need to add strength to my pitiful arms.


Haha yep, I'm encountering the same problem. I'm starting freerunning again this weekend, but I'm worried my wimpy arms will hold me back.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I want to go far away where noone knows my name. not forever, just for awhile.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm ready to go. By go I mean loose consciousness forever. My life is a pile of ****. Since my wife left me, I have been living in a nightmarish hell that I wish to escape from.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

pickle


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm like fallin asleep


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If I could speak in guitar solos, I totally would.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

There are 100 ways to love a cat
100 loving ways


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I think my dog officaily rejected me, theres an awkward tenson between us. 
keeps given me a "wtf you lookin at" look.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know how to sleep


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:lol Did she really name her baby Wombat? <3


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

there's some funny **** in this thread!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> There are 100 ways to love a cat
> 100 loving ways


Aaaarggh, now I have that song in my head again.


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

But what did you learn from your pain?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It's such a gloriously warm & foggy day in the Northeast! Maybe I'll go for a walk. Heh, stealth Neptunus.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Neptunus said:


> Heh, stealth Neptunus.


Wear your Shinobi shōzoku and stay in the shadows. :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ *Promises* :yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Where's the damn sun?! There was supposed to be sun today damnit. That's it. I'm calling the NWS to demand they bring the sun back out.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

this day has been insane.

i was away sick from work yesterday. had this sharp pain in my ovary area and couldn't walk. going to call the doc later.

came back to work today, and i had 18 personal emails, 3 phone messages plus at least 100 department emails to sort through. on top of that, i looked at my calendar and i had some stupid harassment seminar to go to. after the seminar i went to see my manager and she had a huge pile of mail for me to sort. good lord. that's what i get for missing work on a monday


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

crickey, this week is so depressing. especially now that I'm guarding in this freezing desert chill at some base near Gaza. oh and riding in tanks here is such a downer. i can't stand tanks. damnit. anyway, I'll finish this week with an eight hour long force march that will probably spell my death. great!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to go get ready for work. Sad times.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Damn that's low!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm an idiot lol


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been having deja vu a lot lately.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

slept through morning again, and no sun here :rain


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think he's going to call... I should probably stop waiting by the phone.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Stupid 10,000 character limit.:mum


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

The job interview ended right when Glee started! :banana :lol


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I LOVE YOU JAMES REIMER. 

thank you for giving us hope in the second half of the season- you make us so proud.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i'm so happy i can't even think straight


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> I LOVE YOU JAMES REIMER.
> 
> thank you for giving us hope in the second half of the season- you make us so proud.


Amen.

-----

I got so many mosquito bites on my arms. It looks like I've been mainlining heroin.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

While I was watching a movie today, my mom called me and said, "Did you know Robert Pattinson was in a Harry Potter movie in 2005??? I didn't know that!!! I thought he was only in Twilight!!!" and then she hung up. :um :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Playing a song I haven't listened to since 2007. Thanks, iTunes!


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

How could I rid the world of the Friday Song?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

tomorrow will be better


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

There are some people with horrible taste around here. I think a game of mailbox baseball is in order.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I need to fly away from this place.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope the end of the world comes soon and swift.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> I hope the end of the world comes soon and swift.


2012 buddy, 2012...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I hope I'm making the right decision...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder how old you have to be for people to not think that it's unusual that you're considering getting a vasectomy.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Wtf is that on my stomach?! a swollen round knott inside my belly? This isnt human! Is this a sign? 
oh **** thats my belly button. 4got I had one of those.* :face palm


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> I wonder how old you have to be for people to not think that it's unusual that you're considering getting a vasectomy.


:haha


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I wonder how old you have to be for people to not think that it's unusual that you're considering getting a vasectomy.


No one, is ever, ever getting that close to me down there with a sharp object. Also, there could be an earthquake or something. I don't care if I live in Texas, & we don't have earthquakes. With my luck, there would be one, at just the wrong moment.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I love when it's raining.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I dreamt that I was possibly pregnant and freaking out. Two tests showed I was positive, but the last one showed negative. So I went to the drugstore and stocked up on a bunch more tests. These consisted of scary, blockish, big, battery looking things that had to be put in... not pleasant. Not pleasant at all. And I never got to find out if I was indeed preggers, boo. I hate dreams that lack an ending.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I dreamt that I was possibly pregnant and freaking out. Two tests showed I was positive, but the last one showed negative. So I went to the drugstore and stocked up on a bunch more tests. These consisted of scary, blockish, big, battery looking things that had to be put in... not pleasant. Not pleasant at all. And I never got to find out if I was indeed preggers, boo. I hate dreams that lack an ending.


I had the same dream except I was selling you those pregnancy tests and was making jokes on how unpleasant they looked. I had an afro and wore socks with sandals, but you couldn't see them because they were behind a counter, which is good because it probably would have caused me anxiety if you judged them.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I lift things up and put them down.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Interesting... An afro and sandals with socks, you could be the one who impregnated me. You were good, real good.


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

I think love is overrated. Lust is better. It's going to be a long time before I let myself love again, but I'd sure like to do some lusting.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Interesting... An afro and sandals with socks, you could be the one who impregnated me. You were good, real good.


Hell no I didn't!!!! If we ever have a continuation to that dream it's of me taking you to the Maury show! If I'm the father I'll give you $1,000,000 in dream money for child support/crack addiction....


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't say I particularly like this being ignored business.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My dog, the squirrel hunter. *Sheds a tear*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Another fun filled day full of _____________


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

lol have a drug test in two hours and i'm pretty high right now. screw it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

it's nice here...under the table


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I will be getting an iced cap at school in approximately an hour and a half, if anyone wants to come attack me. Just don't steal my iced cap and we'll be cool. Even friends, possibly.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Go on and crack my back for me..

Ahhh


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My therapist is a Jew. :sus

Ah well, at least he don't try to convert meh...


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

WTH is "shinning amour"? Is that like the sensation you sometimes get when you climb up a rope? :um


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i wish i were a dog, specifically living in western society. i'd get treated with pets from strangers, compliments in regards to my furry cuteness, and my owners will always love me even though i'd be smelly and sniff inappropriate places. oh, also all the stupid sh*t i'd do would be mistaken for cuteness...silly humans.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks x. Must go now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to lay down, but I am not going to!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> i wish i were a dog, specifically living in western society. i'd get treated with pets from strangers, compliments in regards to my furry cuteness, and my owners will always love me even though i'd be smelly and sniff inappropriate places. oh, also all the stupid sh*t i'd do would be mistaken for cuteness...silly humans.


Not to mention the possibility of a bed with your name on it.

I have a Jeopardy board game but no one to play it with.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

oh my lord

MY MOTHER IS SO ANNOYING OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDD.

two more months. two more months. two more months. and if england falls through, i'm moving out.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Oblah dee, oblah dah!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My boobs are extra perky today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> My boobs are extra perky today.


Pics or you're a liar.:b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> I will be getting an iced cap at school in approximately an hour and a half, if anyone wants to come attack me. Just don't steal my iced cap and we'll be cool. Even friends, possibly.


I haven't had an iced cap in AGES :cry There were 3 Timmy's on my uni campus so I always used to get them :lol but I dont' think I've had an IC since I graduated last year!

WOOOOOOOO victory. I finally found Almond Milk at the grocery store. It was with the coffees and teas, who woulda thunk. Got some Coffee Mate too...it's full of sugar, but I don't know what my other non-dairy cream alternatives are :stu . Operation: Reduce Dairy Intake is on the move.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> WOOOOOOOO victory. I finally found Almond Milk at the grocery store. It was with the coffees and teas, who woulda thunk. Got some Coffee Mate too...it's full of sugar, but I don't know what my other non-dairy cream alternatives are :stu . Operation: Reduce Dairy Intake is on the move.


Is it almond milk...in a bag?:boogie:hide


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Love ain't enough, man. Love just... ain't enough. It's like that song. 'Cause love just ain't enough or... Love... whatever. That part's not a song, but it could be.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm crazier than I thought :troll


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

yay, it's a one goal game! :boogie


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

My feet are kiilling me. Curse you p90x.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

If there are any horny girls on here wanting to show off "photos" of themselves to horny guys, please don't do it. Oh, and if you are a horny girl who's sent out "photos" to guys on here already, then most guys on here have probably seen them  Don't trust them... in other words, if you've seen me naked through emails or "heard" stuff, drop me a pm


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

My love for the life on this planet doesn't extend to that which possesses a stinger and the ability to move said stinger in my direction.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lifegoeson needs to sign on!! :boogie :yay


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> If there are any horny girls on here wanting to show off "photos" of themselves to horny guys, please don't do it. Oh, and if you are a horny girl who's sent out "photos" to guys on here already, then most guys on here have probably seen them  Don't trust them... in other words, if you've seen me naked through emails or "heard" stuff, drop me a pm


I hope no one sends me them...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

What would Gretzky do?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This  has to be my most used emoticon


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I forgot something important that I have to remember... arrggghhdfdck now why did I not wrote it down... It must be something already on paper... must be something about paper..hmm important paper.. papers.. whaaaat important papers... -_-


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Lifegoeson needs to sign on!! :boogie :yay


:lol :b


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The Rockafeller Skank? You mean I've been calling that song the wrong name for 13 years?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> The Rockafeller Skank? You mean I've been calling that song the wrong name for 13 years?


It's only been about an hour, but I don't remember posting this.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Need some schadenfreude to undo the melancholy that's set in from hearing about others good fortune.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The 100 worst album covers ever


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I‘ll just pretend today is Friday and hope everyone else plays along.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I f***ed up my IA!


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

The world can kiss my white *** this morning.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm with Hell Boy


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I shouldn't have read that thread. uke


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

I need to find a woman who can handle me. Maybe like a wild animal tamer or something.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder if I'm even capable of enjoying myself in Thailand. Or anywhere, for that matter.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Is it almond milk...in a bag?:boogie:hide


Unfortunately this brand of milk is sold in a box. And not even the regular milk box, it's this rectangular thing with a plastic flip top. WTF? Unfortunately I had to be unpatriotic and purchase it, as it was the only brand available.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If you think you know, then you have no idea


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Perhaps in battle I might fall,
by a shot from an angry cannonball, 
and you so far from your daddys hall,
be advised by a galant soldier!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

this scene... T_T


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a NAP!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Listening to 90's music makes me very sad for some reason. Le sigh.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

It's just the Internet. It's not real.

<3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I used to have so, so, soooo much more patience.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I've found that my life is full of funny/embarrassing/awkward moments. It makes me think God has a good sense of humor....I've learned to laugh with Him


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

_Anger is a drug. _


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I am not a pirate. I cannot help you.


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

How does someone who claims to care about you just up and leave you without even saying goodbye?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Hey, I've had that happen to me. I've been married to her for 11 years. Now we act like roommates at college.

"hey you awake, it's 5:30???"

"Yeah"

"OK, have a good day"

"OK, bye"

The only thing I left out of an entire day's conversation is the arguing about senseless ________.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Only thing I really need now for school is to finish my short story. Struggling so muchto think of an idea I actually like.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have internet, nice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I picked up Japanese food and drove all the way home and then realized they didn't give me any tempura sauce for my tempura.

I need one of those FFFUUUUU pictures with the dude with the weird face.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Spindrift said:


> I am not a pirate. I cannot help you.


Aww,and I had this whole Jack Sparrow fantasy going.....


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i can not do this anymore.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> Aww,and I had this whole Jack Sparrow fantasy going.....


I don't have a boat, but I once floated around a lake on an old box-spring, if that does anything for you.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

obey me, left hand. you practice your curls and you practice them until you get them perfectly curly. or i'll have to break right hand and all the pressure will shift to you.

i feel like the fact that i'm talking to my hands means i've reached a new low.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's finally Friday


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

-scatterbrained-


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I wanna watch Your Highness.. but I'm broke. x.X


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

"You make my dreams come true..." :boogie :b

:love2 :mushy :banana

I think I'm high on Scandinavian love... :haha :blush


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

We've had some US marines visiting the base we are in at the moment. 

Well, they are more disciplined than us, that's for sure. Though that's probably because I'm in the baddest brigade in the IDF. People here are nuts...But fun nonetheless.

But hey, our training is much longer than theirs and we get our butts opened a lot more...That's at least how it seemed.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I feel like I'm having a Groundhog Day moment. Going to drive into a quarry and see how it turns out.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got up too early again.
It is just too cold in my room.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^you need to get some big snuggly warm blankets for your bed... but then it would just be harder to get out of bed... can't you turn your heat up?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> ^you need to get some big snuggly warm blankets for your bed... but then it would just be harder to get out of bed... can't you turn your heat up?


It was a half hour early. I just stayed up. :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My toes are cold and the rest of me is too hot. & I don't know how I'm trapped into my giant fluffy blanket but it's like a cocoon of cozy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My hair cut makes me look like a doofus!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

please don't call me, please don't call me!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

The Canadian dollar is steady above par and there are tons of American retailers close to the border and ripe for the picking 

This would be one of those times where having friends would be really convenient. Man I'd love to go over to Niagara Falls or Buffalo this weekend :blank I could just go on a bus trip alone but I don't wanna have to answer any questions about why I'm alone


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wondering what I did or said (really hoping it's not me and that I am just being paranoid)... I hope I will find out soon.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

If you were asked..."describe the last time you used common sense" during a job interview what would you say?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I wish something exciting and fun would happen in my life once and a while.


----------



## Tranquility (Apr 8, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> If you were asked..."describe the last time you used common sense" during a job interview what would you say?


I would say wth am I doing in a job interview? I swore I was never going to stoop this low again.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Eliza said:


> The Canadian dollar is steady above par and there are tons of American retailers close to the border and ripe for the picking
> 
> This would be one of those times where having friends would be really convenient. Man I'd love to go over to Niagara Falls or Buffalo this weekend :blank I could just go on a bus trip alone but I don't wanna have to answer any questions about why I'm alone


Go anyway. If anyone asks just tell them that you'll be meeting your future ex-husband.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to work now. /Cries


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Lost anther baby tooth ... I am a big girl now


What the ...?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel like taking a nap. But I don't wanna stay up at night. But I wanna nap. :blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

All the lonely people, where do they all come from?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> I'm going to work now. /Cries


:ditto


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

♥ct♥


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Bye bye internet.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Your so freaking cute, I wanna make out with you all day. :mushy


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yay the sun is still out


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm bored so I'm posting this for no reason.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Crack Dinner!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grrr I made plans with some people tonight but the person I actually wanted to hang with cant make it anymore.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bleh... 

BLEH!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know what part of me thought it was a good idea to get a frappé from Starbucks, but now every part of me is convinced it was a bad idea. Bloody freezing.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm soooooooo soooooooo hungry. 

deep huh?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Is it weird I can taste the difference between difference ketchup brands? Particularily on my KD?

I really have horrible eating habits.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Do younger sharks have nightmares, and if so, who consoles them when they wake up crying?

Seriously, what the ****?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I want a wallaby.

This show went from showing cute wallabies as pets to a store selling wallaby pies


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Going to bed... so tired.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I will hopefully get my new elliptical machine tomorrow... it's been in the works for 2 weeks now... but I've got the phone number now and a truck to go pick it up. I think regular exercise will definitely make me feel better.

Also found out today that my brother has prostate cancer... so scary... something good has to happen soon - other than the elliptical thing. 

Really want my bestest friend to be OK... and to be happy.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

must finish letter of explaination attachment...aghh :dead


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't get it. I don't get it, so I won't do it. It has no practical application. It is nonsensical. I'm just wasting my time on it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Freerunning class starts tomorrow!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

This yellow nail polish looks like watered down mustard shiiat. Too bad I can't be bothered to take it off.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's too cold. Someone turn the sun back on. It's too cold.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

What day is it?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

note to self: buy stickies 

and something else... I forgot


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Freerunning class starts tomorrow!


Have fun


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I think that "scare" quotes are "strongly" overused.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

... T_T


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

can't sleep, hungry, no ice cream


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

caflme said:


> I will hopefully get my new elliptical machine tomorrow... it's been in the works for 2 weeks now... but I've got the phone number now and a truck to go pick it up. I think regular exercise will definitely make me feel better.
> 
> Also found out today that my brother has prostate cancer... so scary... something good has to happen soon - other than the elliptical thing.
> 
> Really want my bestest friend to be OK... and to be happy.


I'm so sorry to hear that 
For what it's worth my dad had prostate cancer a few years ago too. It was scary of course. But they took his prostate out and he was out of the hospital in a few days, ready for work after 2 months or so. I hope your brother makes a quick recovery.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Freerunning class starts tomorrow!


I wish there were classes for that where I live. :no


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm pretty sure half the poop i scooped in my backyard was feline.

why the heck do people buy cats and let them roam the neighbourhood?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that
> For what it's worth my dad had prostate cancer a few years ago too. It was scary of course. But they took his prostate out and he was out of the hospital in a few days, ready for work after 2 months or so. I hope your brother makes a quick recovery.


Thank you... fortunately when I was a caregiver for a man for 10 years I took him to all his PSA tests at his urologist... I learned a lot about it also when his brother had prostate cancer and his prostate removed plus my current boss's husband just had his removed as well... so I am knowledgeable enough to know it will most likely be OK... he's 64 and in a very strong healthy marriage and they have caught it very early as he has been really good at having his PSA test done regularly since he was 50 y/o.

As far as cats... most people with outside cats have felt sorry for and started feeding strays I think. Here the neighbors all love to feed the strays but no one wants to catch them and get them fixed. I did that about 9 years ago... caught all the ones I could and had them all fixed so that they would not continue to multiply. It cast me nearly $400 and the advantage only lasted for 3 years till a new bunch of strays showed up. Then another neighbor got a bunch of humane traps and caught them all and took them to animal control and they were euthanized. Not sure which is more humane. Odd you would find cat poo on top of the ground... even when the most cats were around I never saw that since the all buried their poo religiously. Could it be raccoon poo or a small dog... is your yard fenced?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Come on, Comply or Die.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Bollocks. Oh well, at least the football's going well.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Are quarter life crises possible?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Rosedubh said:


> Are quarter life crises possible?


The day I turned 25 was the worst day of my life... I've not had a problem with 30 or 40 or even 45... but 25 was hell for me.... yes, it's very possible.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> It's too cold. Someone turn the sun back on. It's too cold.


I'll trade you some 75/humid weather for some of whatever you have as long as it is less than 75 and not humid...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Someone keeps calling every 30 minutes from a blocked number and doesn't leave a message.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

awww it's such a nice day outside but I haz to stay inside and finish writing this story for english class ><


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

caflme said:


> As far as cats... most people with outside cats have felt sorry for and started feeding strays I think. Here the neighbors all love to feed the strays but no one wants to catch them and get them fixed. I did that about 9 years ago... caught all the ones I could and had them all fixed so that they would not continue to multiply. It cast me nearly $400 and the advantage only lasted for 3 years till a new bunch of strays showed up. Then another neighbor got a bunch of humane traps and caught them all and took them to animal control and they were euthanized. Not sure which is more humane. Odd you would find cat poo on top of the ground... even when the most cats were around I never saw that since the all buried their poo religiously. Could it be raccoon poo or a small dog... is your yard fenced?


It could definitely be Raccoon, I've seen a couple in the neighbourhood park. I assumed it was Cat because the poo is in little holes. And unfortunately my dog likes to sniff out the holes and get into the poo :no I do know that we have strays around for sure because when I was outside yesterday I saw one soiling my neighbour's yard.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Argh. Make food, shower, get dressed, do makeup, do hair.
These actually don't take very long but today I wish someone could just wait on me.
Anyone want to bring me some breakfast in bed? 

In return, you may choose from a selection of two cats both belonging to my sister.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Alexa Meade is my new favorite artist


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

First I have a dream where I'm knocked up, and now I have a dream where I'm desperately trying to hide my lover's used condom after a good old bang. At least I'm practicing safe sex now.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i feel like poo. arghhh. i'm in such a crappy mood today. i just want to head to the mall real quick, buy pokemon white or black, come back home and curl up on my bed and play my DS for hours. but nooooooo. i have to drag myself nearly 40 kilometres to see people. it's the distance that really kills me, every meetup they do is way out in the west end while i'm far east. i don't even know if i'll have time to eat a meal between now and when i get there. i know i'm a homebody but damn...i'm tired today.

:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am awake - had coffee - and am still tired :lol


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sick. Just got like 5 tacos at taco bell for FREE. good deal.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gettin drunk and hanging out on SAS. A wonderful way to spend a Saturday. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Time to go welcome some new folks.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't get angry when my mom smokes pot


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> d;lk;ka';l


Quit being to negative Needy! you need2bpositive


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Great. I killed the most epic thread to ever have existed on SAS.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why is it that forums I return. Forums go to BERT?

I come on peace and mean no harm, I am your friend  had a little to drink. but...whoah ok time to slow down


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep calm and carry on!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ever since the we met.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Going walking for an hour is soooooooo much longer then I thought


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

my eyelid's been twitchin all day


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

don cherry = :blah


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Ever since the we met.


No more drinking allowed, Mr. Grey!

AHHHHHHHHlzkjdfolkjdf. I'm so excited to eat my veggie hot dogs. Laugh all you want. Yumyumyumymmuymuymuy.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Ergh. I just found out that The Pixies were doing a Canadian tour and they already did their nearest show that I could go to today. I can't go to any of the other places they're playing. They better do another tour next year.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That's right...the path isn't too long anymore now, is it?! Ohhhhh yeah....


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Ergh. I just found out that The Pixies were doing a Canadian tour and they already did their nearest show that I could go to today. I can't go to any of the other places they're playing. They better do another tour next year.


I hate when that happens. I just found out yesterday that Ron Sexsmith came to town about two weeks ago and I never even heard about the show. Who knows when he'll tour here again.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Now all I need is a little bit of capital...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Not cool man, that was a dick move. Be more considerate next time.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I said I liked peanuts not cashews. FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I just heard this joke for the first time. On the internet GIRL means Guy In Real Life.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I fell asleep for 3 hours earlier, which means this is going to be a Saturday night longer and more boring than usual.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Peanut Butter Jelly Time!! :banana


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am soooooooooooo drunk at the moment BOOM!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

BOOM thats how i roll!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^:lol Nice.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ thanks! I'm kinda classy like that!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

And so we meet again, crutches.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Weekends are short.

No %&*$ Sherlock!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's been about a week since I saw Insidious and I'm still jumping every time I hear a mysterious noise.

Welp. Looks like I better start preparing to sleep with the lights on for the rest of my life.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

If I could erase things, I would. :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am really winding down - I will not need chamomile tea.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> And so we meet again, crutches.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I propose that it be made a criminal offense to bump an ancient thread here. If it's a poll, it should be punishable by execution.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Can not wait until I have enough money saved up to get a place with a yard, only so I can go save a dog at the pound & possibly not feel so damn alone plus have a reason to wake up early when I am not working. Sad... I hate this apartment big & empty.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

_Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo_.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, some guy posting his brand new truck on Fakebook...good for you but you're still 5'5 and 100 pound. You're obviously not overcompensating for something... 
****, can you even see the road when you're driving it?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Who would have thought that it would be so hard to buy a laptop that i want? I'm willing to pay the money, but the store is making it so much work just to order the thing! I think i'm better off buying it online (its a Samsung model i want)

Anyone know of any trusty websites that sell new laptops?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

dear blackhawks, please win - i would like to root for you kids again this year ...


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> Who would have thought that it would be so hard to buy a laptop that i want? I'm willing to pay the money, but the store is making it so much work just to order the thing! I think i'm better off buying it online (its a Samsung model i want)
> 
> Anyone know of any trusty websites that sell new laptops?


Amazon. 20% off sale right now. 

They better give me commission!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Donatello said:


> Amazon. 20% off sale right now.
> 
> They better give me commission!


But would the laptops be brand new? And could i get a refund if i'm not satisfied with the purchase? Never used Amazon before.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> dear blackhawks, please win - i would like to root for you kids again this year ...


sh*t, now it's just a waiting game. :|


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my youngest brother's friends were over and they called 911 as a game. my older-younger brother came up and told me. the phone was ringing 1-3 times and stopping, i went to the phone to pick it up after the first ring and it stopped, i thought the kids were playing with the phone calling each other. but it was 911 calling back. my o-y brother talked to 911 and they said they were sending the police. it's been a while so i don't know if they're going to show up. and this isn't the first time the police have been here, although the first time was legit, so we might be on some kind of watch list, i don't know how these things work.

i'm so ****ing sick of these kids coming here and being chaotic. my ****ing blood is boiling right now. and the thing is my mom didn't even want the stupid kids here today, my brother never goes to visit them, so they're always here. no one told me they weren't supposed to be here so i let them in, but my mom wasn't here and my dad didn't tell them to leave because he doesn't bother exercising any authority over them. i'm constantly having to be the only one yelling at them to shut up or go back downstairs. they've been sent home obv, and if they come back i'm yelling at them again. i ****ing hate kids.

e: okay the police came, 2 frickin cars. they asked me a few questions, i told them the kids were playing with the phone. the officer said that one of the kids was rude to the 911 operator. so tired of these kids. i hope their mom finds out and gives them a whooping.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My laptop is roasting here! I could cook a roast diiner on it lol. As long as it doesnt melt the motherboard during the next week (before i get my new one) then its okay!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I just ate enough sourdough to keep a park full of ducks going all winter.

I look like I'm pregnant. I've decided to keep it :yes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

should have bought a huge kite instead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Life sucks...especially with a sky gazing idiot around


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^ :twak x99999999999999999999


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do I keep watching Animal Planet?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mow the lawn? Geez.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.galligangallery.com/index.html
Chris Galligan. My new favorite artist.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Periodic table and the centerpiece of mind. I just got it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I suck.(Not literally.)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i love the sims 2.....lalalalalalalallala


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

blah. blah. blah.

:blank


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why is Flash on Linux such a steaming pile of garbage!!! :x


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

firefox 4 ftw ^^


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ It doesn't seem to matter which browser I use it in. I've tried Epiphany, Chromium, and Firefox (all the latest versions) and they all make my CPU usage sky rocket after about 5 minutes of a flash video. I'm starting to suspect it was a xorg.conf setting, so I just tweaked it to see if that helps.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'M HIGH ON SCANDINAVIAN LOVE!!! :banana :boogie :haha :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'M HIGH ON SCANDINAVIAN LOVE!!! :banana :boogie :haha :b


 :hide :afr :door :b


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

So I know for a fact that sometime this year I'll have a weeks vacation and I intend to use it. I don't think a week is long enough to go anywhere too far, but should be long enough for something in North America. I would go somewhere in the states, but there are no cities that interest me. Any suggestions?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> sh*t, now it's just a waiting game. :|


and the waiting is over ... blackhawks are in :yay


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> and the waiting is over ... blackhawks are in :yay


I request the highest of fives!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Last night I dreamt that I reunited with my old elementary friend and some other people. We were in a theatre as though we were waiting for a movie to start, but we all had to get sexual with the person next to us. We had to get into some wacky positions. My friend was female by the way, oh I do miss her. I later had another dream where I was on the tv show Lost and hooked up with this married guy who was on the island with me. His wife and children weren't on the island, so it was 100% okay. yah. I won't stop posting my sexually charged dreams until I get laid.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

awww this was suppose to be a sick weekend but it turned out to be a bust.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

huh said:


> ^ It doesn't seem to matter which browser I use it in. I've tried Epiphany, Chromium, and Firefox (all the latest versions) and they all make my CPU usage sky rocket after about 5 minutes of a flash video. I'm starting to suspect it was a xorg.conf setting, so I just tweaked it to see if that helps.


http://www.youtube.com/html5

If you just want to look at youtube vids then set your youtube prefs to see all the vids in html5. Same goes for anyone whose computer struggles to play youtube vids speedwise.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> Last night I dreamt that I reunited with my old elementary friend and some other people. We were in a theatre as though we were waiting for a movie to start, but we all had to get sexual with the person next to us. We had to get into some wacky positions. My friend was female by the way, oh I do miss her. I later had another dream where I was on the tv show Lost and hooked up with this married guy who was on the island with me. His wife and children weren't on the island, so it was 100% okay. yah.* I won't stop posting my sexually charged dreams until I get laid.*


I'm going to hold you to that.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Last night I dreamt that I reunited with my old elementary friend and some other people. We were in a theatre as though we were waiting for a movie to start, but we all had to get sexual with the person next to us. We had to get into some wacky positions. My friend was female by the way, oh I do miss her. I later had another dream where I was on the tv show Lost and hooked up with this married guy who was on the island with me. His wife and children weren't on the island, so it was 100% okay. yah. I won't stop posting my sexually charged dreams until I get laid.


Just get laid already, their must be some functional males in your village.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My timing in the rate the song thread sucks!

My timing in general is pretty awful actually...


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I request the highest of fives!


:high5


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok so if you're ever in San Francisco, go to Paulette Macarons on Hayes and buy the 12 piece box for $20. 

Right now you are probably thinking to yourself, "But au Lait, 20 dollars for cookies? Why, that's crazy!" Crazy like a fox. These aren't normal cookies. I can't even describe them...it's like if Heaven came in cookie form it would be a Paulette macaron. It will be the best $20 that you'll ever spend.

It's ok, you can thank me later.



ps earl grey and passion fruit are the best flavors. just sayin.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My parents are going to Florida next week...we can rage at my house. I'll send you guys invites later.


----------



## lonesome36 (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw a a lone squirrel today and thought do they have SA? :|


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I went to visit my parents today, only to discover that their house had been taken over by Vietnamese monks. Strange!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I managed to put the correct name to a picture of General McChrystal. I don't know why this impresses me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Why does it take so long to wash off my make-up?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Why is the onus on me? I feel out of control yet I am supposed to be the one in control.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> *Woooo I got academic probation !!! *.... Now explaining this to my parents ... :hide .... As I skip my online course 2day ! ... I have a 87% in it ... Se no point in physically being there online sections ! .... UGH !


But I thought you were doing good.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a feeling that if they ever figure out the reason why some people have trouble with eye contact that will end up explaining the whole SA thing.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I had fun with my friends this weekend but now I'm feeling depressed because I really wanted to live with them this year and it's not going to happen. The feeling of missing out on something drives me nuts.

ETA: I'm over 1,000 posts...errr my gaaaah!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

...

Really annoyed with myself right now...

...

Starving but can't find anything to eat...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

my 300th post!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


>


:lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> My gpa is a 3.8 borderline 3.9 , I don't see the point of them trying to put me on it - I am appealing it ... I just don't show up for there stupid online classes, Still get the classwork done ( ahead of time of course) , and weeks ahead of the homework - does not seem right !


I'm on their side. Go to online class, young woman.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Ok so if you're ever in San Francisco, go to Paulette Macarons on Hayes and buy the 12 piece box for $20.
> 
> Right now you are probably thinking to yourself, "But au Lait, 20 dollars for cookies? Why, that's crazy!" Crazy like a fox. These aren't normal cookies. I can't even describe them...it's like if Heaven came in cookie form it would be a Paulette macaron. It will be the best $20 that you'll ever spend.
> 
> ...


My mom and I bought a box of assorted Macarons in Paris at the place where they supposedly originated, I forgot what it was called. Laduree(??). They had tons of flavours. They're definitely not normal cookies, more like two soft cookies smooshed together with a jelly centre. We both thought they were gross and all tasted the same though :lol. I left the box out for the hotel cleaners to eat, but they didn't take any, so I threw them away. Waste of 20 euros. I like those little coconut macarOons much better.

So today I was speedwalking down the street, minding my own business, some guy was walking toward me, he looked at me evilly (yet funny in my mind), and said 'No like n****r! No like n****r!" So that was the first time I've been called the N-word to my face. You'd think it would offend me, but no. It was straight up hilarious. Okay the dude was obviously a recent immigrant judging by his accent and poor grammar. I have nothing against immigrants, my grandparents and parents are all immigrants, but why the **** would you move to Toronto of all places if you 'no like' black people? I was born here. You? WTF are you even doing here? GTFO:hahaI was in a bad mood earlier today, if I hadn't been in such a hurry to reach my destination, I would have stopped and given the dude what-for :lol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

There's a strange man downstairs. I'm hiding in my room. :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know how these things happen to me.

So, I seem to have developed the flu, and I bought some Benadryl capsules to help with it. I was trying to push one out of the little plastic thing, and apparently you aren't supposed to do that, because it crushed the capsule and squirted the innards all over. Not wanting to waste it, I opened the little thingy and just put the crushed capsule in my mouth.

Let's just say that the liquid is in a capsule for a reason, because I don't think I've dry heaved that hard in my life. It was an epic battle between my digestive system and my mind, my friends. By some miracle I was able to get it down, and I had to brush my teeth and gargle mouthwash for 5 minutes to get the unholy flavour out of my mouth.

Good grief.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> My mom and I bought a box of assorted Macarons in Paris at the place where they supposedly originated, I forgot what it was called. Laduree(??). They had tons of flavours. They're definitely not normal cookies, more like two soft cookies smooshed together with a jelly centre. We both thought they were gross and all tasted the same though :lol. I left the box out for the hotel cleaners to eat, but they didn't take any, so I threw them away. Waste of 20 euros. I like those little coconut macarOons much better.


Jelly in the middle? That does sound kind of gross, I prob would've left the box behind too. Paulette's macarons aren't like that though, they have like cream (creme? idk) and sometimes caramel in the middle, and each flavor is very different. They're quite heavenly. :yes But to be fair I like anything that can even be remotely associated with cookies so perhaps I am biased.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> YAYAYYA , with some "minor" fines they took the academic probation !!!!!!!!!!!!


Attendence level: Ernie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

heya mr. finch - you are looking quit sharp at the moment, you handsome devil, _you_.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

...HALP!! :help


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

my sister got me a nice jacket and a box of turtles for my birthday tomorrow. Pretty good.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Instead of calling it a "presentation" my professor called it a "discussion"....that lasts the whole class period. I can't even prepare for this. YAAY!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Today I decided to start anew  maybe I will fail who knows because I have done so in the past. But having a little faith should make a lot of difference. Funny what things can change your outlook so much!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> leonardess is back :yay !!!!!!!!!!


 o rly? :yay:clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Addicted to the travel channel but in most ways what I am seeing will never look the same again because the world is going crazy, earthquakes, wars, rebellion, crazy world!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> heya mr. finch - you are looking quit sharp at the moment, you handsome devil, _you_.


Gah, I knew your username sounded familiar for some reason. It's been too long since I've watched To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

my brother has anger issues


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wish I'd been paying attention to the first ten minutes of this episode of _Cheers_, because Woody is dressed like Mark Twain for some reason.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

anonymid said:


> Wish I'd been paying attention to the first ten minutes of this episode of _Cheers_, because Woody is dressed like Mark Twain for some reason.


Woody got hit on the head by Cliff and now he thinks he's Mark Twain.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I almost broke out the Perfectionist SMACK DOWN tonight when people kept incessantly calling me while I was trying to write a term paper.

And for the record, the Perfectionist SMACK DOWN is pretty damn intense. I sometimes ever swear.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm getting nowhere with this essay


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Why do cookies have to taste so good?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm drinking coffee out of a teapot.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

achieving peace through clearing my mind... the task of focusing on nothing... and being OK with that - for the next 6 minutes... lol... then back to the here and now and get ready to go to work


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Guilt is quite a new emotion to me and now I understand it in others. I wonder if I'll have enough balls to finish writing my complaint letter this afternoon. Must bathe first.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Guilt is quite a new emotion to me and now I understand it in others. I wonder if I'll have enough balls to finish writing my complaint letter this afternoon. Must bathe first.


You can do it... I know you can - the letter.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

aaahahaha i just read up on what a "hipster" is. I always called them indie-kids. My little brother is one of them. lol. Now I know what they're all about i quite like them, but i dont like their music. it's kinda ironic because they themselves are conformists to their own culture. im so out of touch xD i feel old.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

my life's like a tragic romance story...only without the romance...and much of a story... just tragic then. not extremely tragic, just averagely tragic.
like a short but averagely-tragic story


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I need to get this lack of a relationship monkey off my back soon or I'm going to go insane.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

how does florida have two nhl teams? even worse, how does california have THREE nhl teams? even worse than that, how does arizona EVEN HAVE an nhl team? 

this just occurred to me and it left a bad taste in my mouth. baah, i'm still waiting for the day when winnipeg gets their jets back. this is my real concern - i actually don't mind odd places having nhl teams ... just bring back the jets. i'd like to see that in my life time.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I need to get this lack of a relationship monkey off my back soon or I'm going to go insane.


your time will come my child.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

On the waterfront with Marlon Brando, who was in superman with Gene Hackman, who was in the royal Tenenbaums with Owen Wilson, who was in wedding crashers with Will Ferrell, who was in step brothers with John C Reilly

Who was in River Wild with Kevin Bacon.


Six degrees of Kevin Bacon.


That's a rap people


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> On the waterfront with Marlon Brando, who was in superman with Gene Hackman, who was in the royal Tenenbaums with Owen Wilson, who was in wedding crashers with Will Ferrell, who was in step brothers with John C Reilly
> 
> Who was in River Wild with Kevin Bacon.
> 
> ...


sh*t, i love this game.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> sh*t, i love this game.


It's awesome isn't it?!

Titanic

Do it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you, Eastlink, for ceasing the incessant calls concerning bills I've already paid although it looks otherwise because YOUR WEBSITE IS SHIIIIIT. You now owe _me_. Ditto on the power company. You guys just suck. Get off my back. Thanks.

Please update your #@%@%#%& websites more regularly so I can quit double-paying bills.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Eughghghhhh :afr



:stu


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I :heart LifeGoesOn! :banana


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I like my teapot.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Milco said:


> I :heart LifeGoesOn! :banana


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This little in-game browser is cool. I'm running missions while the SAS page is up. No need for alt-tab!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Logan.. is that avatar from musashi or seven samurai? maybe hidden fortress?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ Seven Samurai


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

You have style  It's one of my fav!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

haha. Thanks 

It is a great movie.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

winning the lottery is a fantastic feeling. Even if its only for 6 bucks.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I was encountered by two more crazy rambling guys today! Wow! Should I just stay in my house at all times or what? The first guy was on the subway. He was this huge black guy but had this high pitched voice, and he was bothering everyone. I could feel him watching me and rambling but I kept my eyes down. He got off at the last stop like I did (****) and was walking behind me up the escalator talking the whole time. I power-walked to the next train and was safe.

And the scarier situation was tonight. I wandered the mall till close so I was coming home around 9:00. Myself and another man got off at the bus stop near home. Thank Jebus I had called my dad to pick me up, but I had to cross the street to this dark lot to wait. I initially thought the guy was talking into a bluetooth, but he was continuing to talk and gradually was getting louder and more nonsensical until he was yelling toward me, we crossed the street and walked the same way toward the parking lot, I was genuinely scared you guys. I live in a really safe area and I have never seen any objectionable characters wandering around, even at 1am when I used to walk home alone from work. I got my phone out to beg my dad to hurry, but I didn't need to call because I saw him driving up the street. The rambling guy passed me without confrontation. Thankyouthankyouthankyou. Whew!

Eh...both were better than being called an N-word in the middle of a bustling street in broad daylight! What a great week it's been. :lol


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

Love the sound of the heavy rain outside, matches my mood


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Could missing my AD doses for Saturday/Sunday effect my mood today? Mentally I haven't felt this bad in awhile...and there's not really a reason for it.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

goodman said:


> Love the sound of the heavy rain outside, matches my mood


ENVY~ u


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Eliza said:


> I was encountered by two more crazy rambling guys today! Wow! Should I just stay in my house at all times or what? The first guy was on the subway. He was this huge black guy but had this high pitched voice, and he was bothering everyone. I could feel him watching me and rambling but I kept my eyes down. He got off at the last stop like I did (****) and was walking behind me up the escalator talking the whole time. I power-walked to the next train and was safe.
> 
> And the scarier situation was tonight. I wandered the mall till close so I was coming home around 9:00. Myself and another man got off at the bus stop near home. Thank Jebus I had called my dad to pick me up, but I had to cross the street to this dark lot to wait. I initially thought the guy was talking into a bluetooth, but he was continuing to talk and gradually was getting louder and more nonsensical until he was yelling toward me, we crossed the street and walked the same way toward the parking lot, I was genuinely scared you guys. I live in a really safe area and I have never seen any objectionable characters wandering around, even at 1am when I used to walk home alone from work. I got my phone out to beg my dad to hurry, but I didn't need to call because I saw him driving up the street. The rambling guy passed me without confrontation. Thankyouthankyouthankyou. Whew!
> 
> Eh...both were better than being called an N-word in the middle of a bustling street in broad daylight! What a great week it's been. :lol


ohh toronto.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Failed diet day one did good until dinner time maybe a few more days I can do better! On another note wore my new scrubs today felt awesome! To the inventor of such comfortable work wear thank you!!!!  

No trip home this weekend thank you gas for being $4.00 a gallon! :/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Beware of this online scam*

*Beware of this online scam!

* ​ Tiger Woods scam!

I Just got scammed outta $25!
I bought a Tiger Woods DVD entitled
"My Favorite 18 Holes"
Turns out that it's about GOLF !


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Milco said:


> I :heart LifeGoesOn! :banana


I :heart Milco! :banana



Jcgrey said:


>


:haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> *Beware of this online scam!*
> 
> Tiger Woods scam!
> 
> ...


Oh, man. :lol


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

And then the marshmellows.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> *Beware of this online scam!
> 
> * ​ Tiger Woods scam!
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Gorillaz said:


> winning the lottery is a fantastic feeling. Even if its only for 6 bucks.


heh, I know :yay I don't even care about winning the big one as long as I win a dollar more than what I paid.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

And He said, let there be squirrels. And they shall be merry and frolic in the meadows.

And frolic they did.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> And He said, let there be squirrels. And they shall be merry and frolic in the meadows.
> 
> And frolic they did.


damn straight.

who doesn't enjoy a good frolic amirite?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> *Beware of this online scam!
> 
> * ​ Tiger Woods scam!
> 
> ...


:lol There isn't a worse sport to have a sex scandal in than golf...so many phrases that could easily double as sexual innuendo.

Every time Tiger putts now, and someone will yet out "Get in the hole, ball!"...I gotta laugh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I just got really confused trying to figure out how much coffee grounds to add for x amount of water. Stupid imperial system!

Have Canadians gone metric yet?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I just want a job, and get my tattoo and then it'll be all good.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just realized a new Atmosphere album just released. Sweet...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I like Atmosphere. They have some pretty awesome songs like "Oxygen Deep" "Hydrogen Surprise" my favorite is "Stratosphere"

Actually my real favorite song is "Painting" but it's so depressing and a trigger for me.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah they can get pretty depressing sometimes. New album is mostly feel good...at least after the first listen. I love it so far! Might be my favorite release.

...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Killing someone in self-defense does not require dismembering their body afterwards. Nice try.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Killing someone in self-defense does not require dismembering their body afterwards. Nice try.


I always thought of it as an optional extra. :idea


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

well, this is the work of the flippin' devil: why are the canucks facing the blackhawks again? i love them both and i can not choose. :blank


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

matty said:


> I always thought of it as an optional extra. :idea


That becomes abuse of a corpse and is a chargeable offense.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^awesome

I was really depressed today at school the only people who sensed it and talked to me were random acquaintances, not my friends.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah I'm mad, I didn't know GAS was gonna be a bill!:sus


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Rosedubh said:


> I just want a job, and get my tattoo and then it'll be all good.


Tattoo?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why is there so much hate for women on these boards? 

I'm a nice girl


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Indigo Flow said:


> Why is there so much hate for women on these boards?
> 
> I'm a nice girl


I know, I don't get it. Apparently men make all the money in this world (from jobs that we acquire through our guile, not our credentials), and you get to spend it all with reckless abandon while we stay at home and watch the kids in our rough, uncomfortable clothes.

Life is just a party for women, man. You don't even have to shave!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

spindrift said:


> i know, i don't get it. Apparently men make all the money in this world (from a jobs that we acquire through our guile, not our credentials), and you get to spend it all with reckless abandon while we stay at home and watch the kids in our rough, uncomfortable clothes.
> 
> life is just a party for women, man. You don't even have to shave!


lmfao


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

(not towards anyone in here)


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah.. :ditto


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I see a Gunnar ad


----------



## Maguffin (Oct 23, 2009)

I always thought horses laid eggs.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

School is gonna be the death of me :fall


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> School is gonna be the death of me :fall


I'll resuscitate you! :b

:kiss


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I really need to work on my witty banter. If there were a class that taught that, I'd be all over it.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> I really need to work on my witty banter. If there were a class that taught that, I'd be all over it.


:lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it still weird for someone my age to tie a towel around their neck and run about the place, pretending they're flying like Superman? Yeah?

Psh, life's no fun.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> Is it still weird for someone my age to tie a towel around their neck and run about the place, pretending they're flying like Superman? Yeah?
> 
> Psh, life's no fun.


If you can find someone to be your Lois Lane, you two can be weird together. :boogie :lol :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Is it still weird for someone my age to tie a towel around their neck and run about the place, pretending they're flying like Superman? Yeah?


spinster, is there something you want to say? :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

my sister's work friends from starbucks are awesome. apparently my sister talks about me to them a lot and they all treated me like a little sibling. very nice people.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> spinster, is there something you want to say? :b


Well...

I'm looking for two people to help me with a LARP session in my local park. I need a Lex Luthor and Lois Lane. Bald men and hot brunettes preferred.

Hey. Lex Luthor. Lois Lane. Clark Kent. Alliteration is fun.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

The Los Angeles Public Library lets you reserve library computers online from your home computer. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Well...
> 
> I'm looking for two people to help me with a LARP session in my local park. I need a Lex Luthor and Lois Lane. Bald men and hot brunettes preferred.
> 
> Hey. Lex Luthor. Lois Lane. Clark Kent. Alliteration is fun.


woah, spints - you are a poet and you didn't even know it ...or maybe you did.

hehe, larp sessions. those are interesting - i'd be one of the bald men ... if you'd let me.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm such a goober.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That nap really helped.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> The Los Angeles Public Library lets you reserve library computers online from your home computer. Does that make sense to you?


lol that must be for the people who want to live life on the edge by periodically using a different computer than their own. Their lives are filled with the kind of excitement and mystery that a common stay-at-home computer user such as myself can only dream of.

I want banana nut bread so bad right now. I should probably make some but it really conflicts with my current plan to be as lazy as possible.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I dunno why I do it to myself...but I keep doing it.


----------



## lonesome36 (Mar 22, 2011)

Now,did I really need to sign that lone yesterday. I'm screwed!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Fruit loops! :boogie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Dropping some vinyl logic on those fools.

Prescription sunglasses? I'm game.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Fruit loops! :boogie


Nooo it's spelled FROOT LOOPS! :b This is a common mistake.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

sh*t just got real for my little seedlings.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> sh*t just got real for my little seedlings.


GAH, i seriously need a cigarette - and i don't even goddamn smoke! :sigh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm going to bed... sometimes I think I put it off as long as possible because it's just one more night in my bed alone. I miss the sound of breathing next to me, the feel of someone rolling over and changing positions to get comfortable, but mostly I miss the brush of a foot next to mine or when someone rolls over and cuddles up against me and their warmth infiltrates me and our breathing synch and then our heartbeats synch... and it just feels like we are one person sleeping there together. Was this all just a dream or have I ever really experienced this... I remember it as if it were completely real.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Rest assured, I shall draft a formal letter of protest and see it delivered to the magistrate's office on the morrow.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Steampunk jet skis. It could happen.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Nobody has ever f***ed up a batch of muffins as spectacularly as I just did. I think she was quite pissed off at me. It's hard being this useless at everything.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why this? Why now?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

noooo I like this space, this is my zoneee, keep 2 meters away :hide


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to pee but there is a horrifyingly huge spider blocking my way to the bathroom. 

I need someone to come here and dispose of it for me. I will pay you 5 whole dollars.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I have to pee but there is a horrifyingly huge spider blocking my way to the bathroom.
> 
> I need someone to come here and dispose of it for me. I will pay you 5 whole dollars.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ I knew it was the same spider._ I knew it._


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

spindrift said:


>


god damn! Paranoid as **** now! Lol


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Tattoo?


Yeah, I want one, and have specific ideas, just need the money haha
You have any?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahh I miss playing WoW. It was such a good escape.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I miss you... a lot... it's worse now for some reason - maybe it's because I feel crummy... and weak... but I wish you were here to give me a big hug and tell me it will be OK.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


>


ahh, i almost spilt my drink because of this. geeesh :wife


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys wanna hear me rap? 






**** this anxiety
parasite inside of me



...



That's all I got...:sigh


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Job interview in T-minus 2 hours and counting! :time

uke :afr :flush :hide :doh :help :fall


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Job interview in T-minus 2 hours and counting! :time


If anyone gives you any guff, rip your shirt off and challenge them to a wrestling match. You'll surely earn their respect and admiration.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

R U laughing at me?:steam:spank:bhehe...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm listening to Chelsea Dagger.

I'm keeping it low so local hockey fans don't break into my house and rip me into a thousand pieces.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought I could hear a mob forming, good luck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i'm finally starting to feel better. taking it one day at a time.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Well i'm finally starting to feel better. taking it one day at a time.


:high5 :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hi there people..long time no see..sitting here in this hs class of 29 students..so weird...i'm the sub....if they only knew how nervous I am around them...hahahah always feels like an out of body experience...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't mean to brag but I just ate a cupcake for lunch.









ok maybe I did mean to brag, but only a little.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate myself & want to die.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I am not your bathtub. Do this somewhere else.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My hamstring hurts. I can't believe I had a cramp last night - and then acid reflux overnight!
That's the last time I have Chipotle Cheese Dip so late at night uke.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Garden State^


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Gah getting 10 kill streaks is disappointing


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I really dont think I can do this anymore.....


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I really dont think I can do this anymore.....


Aww sweetie!  :squeeze

Some kisses for you! :kiss :kiss :kiss


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would like to travel back in time and find out how in the hell I decided "oh, crapadoodle!" was an acceptable expression of anger.

I don't say crapadoodle. :|

I mean, my milk _does_ expire tomorrow but surely this was a situation more suitable for a f*** or a s***. Crapadoodle? I must be training to live with my parents again.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Has SAS been less interesting than normal over the last 2 weeks or am I just bored with SAS right now? Its hard for me to tell.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Has SAS been less interesting than normal over the last 2 weeks or am I just bored with SAS right now? Its hard for me to tell.


 it has been less interesting than normal for me too :blank


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Carey Price, you were such a cool cucumber tonight. oh, and absolutely _brilliant_. :nw


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If you stop bugging me, I'll give you some. I only say that because I know you won't; more for me!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't wanna do the dishes :cry


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

skygazer said:


> I don't wanna do the dishes :cry


I'll wash them for you! :b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Today's snow flurries were delightful and soothing.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'll wash them for you! :b


alright! I'll ship them in packages to you :clap


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Why am I listening to music that pumps me up 2 minutes before I'm going to try and go to sleep...:doh


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I poured years of my life for you, only for you to tell me basically, gtfo and you don't care about me anymore.

That's why I started liking men, cause your a btch and made me lose my mind when you cheated on me. wtf were you thinking..


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, Pinchy. It wasn't my fault you got that gum stuck in your hair. Not entirely, anyway.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

One of us was in the wrong place.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking out the window isn't quite as engaging at night.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

do not shoot unless it's absolutely necessary. that's what our briefing was all about. well, screw that. if i feel that my life is in danger, i won't hesitate to use my gun.blimey.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


>


Love this film!I have to re-watch it now.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Third(?) time I flaked out on answering your calls.

I suck...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

He deleted me from his fakebook friend list...that's okay. I clicked add as friend by accident anyway.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Have to call someone back...I should have just answered the phone as it woke me up this morning...:doh


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Have to call someone back...I should have just answered the phone as it woke me up this morning...:doh


lol...I am so bad on the phone it's unreal.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there a huge rivalry between all the Canadian NHL teams?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Is there a huge rivalry between all the Canadian NHL teams?


No not all, it's really just the 3 teams in the West(Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton) and the East(Montreal, Ottawa, Toronto) that hate each other.

For example, Leaf fans will probably cheer for Vancouver this year but would never cheer for Montreal.

So much I want to do outside, but it's so cold. :sigh


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> No not all, it's really just the 3 teams in the West(Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton) and the East(Montreal, Ottawa, Toronto) that hate each other.


lol, I thought Canada only had 3 teams. :blush

Is it pretty epic when two Canadian teams meet in the finals?

I could so get into hockey if Milwaukee had a team. Damn liberals!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Wahahahaa!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Last time that happened was 1989, Calgary beat Montreal. I was 5 so I don't really recall.
I think hockey in Milwaukee would fare better than the NBA...seems more like a hockey-type area.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Is there a huge rivalry between all the Canadian NHL teams?


well, well, well ... why don't you watch and find out, glansberg? 

just kidding. but the_cheat said it best.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Last time that happened was 1989, Calgary beat Montreal. I was 5 so I don't really recall.
> I think hockey in Milwaukee would fare better than the NBA...seems more like a hockey-type area.


I think an NHL team would do well here. We do have the admirals already...I'm not sure how their fanbase is...but Milwaukee comes out and supports their sports teams for sure. And yeah with the cold weather you would think hockey would be popular.

The NBA is not really doing well here but that's because the Bucks have been the worst franchise in the league the last 20 years. And the arena the Bucks play in is ironically a hockey arena first and foremost.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> well, well, well ... why don't you watch and find out, glansberg?
> 
> just kidding. but the_cheat said it best.


Maybe I will, Finch. Maybe...I...will...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

It just occurred to me that I have to get ready for work in like 30 minutes.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

dun-dun-dun-dun dun-dun-dun-dun dun-dun-dun-dun dun-dun-dun-dundun dun dun dun dun daaah dah! baaaam baah abaaaa baah baaaaah baaaah abaaah daaa bam bah bam bah bam bah bam bah bam bahdun dun dun dun DUN DUN! daaa deee daaa da deee daa daa deee dunn duuu duuuuh dun duh duh dun duuuh baaa baaa baaa dundun dundun dundun dundun dundun dundun dundun dundunbaah beeeii deee deeiii baa daa deee bang! that was epic.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm ready to go stttttttuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudy!!!!!!! 
I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of oz. da dun da dun da dun da dun.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

WHATUP HOMIESSSSSSS

I swear I haven't been here in ages :con


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

aaaaaa! I'm so nervous, im so anxious so so so very much. I'll justcry:cry
That helped kinda:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I need to learn to stop complaining about EVERYTHING, and learn to be happy with what I do have. I do this ALL the time. I only see the negative of any situation instead of the good possibilities that may arise. 

I don't know how to do this. To change my way of thinking in this manner. Would someone please give me a nice big punch in the face? maybe that will help. I don't know how many of you have depression along with your SA. But it SUCKS for lack of a more intelligent term. 

I guess all I can do is take it day by day, one at a time. I don't know where i'm supposed to go, or what I'm supposed to do, or why I'm even here (alive). It's hard to find a reason when you've lost interest and/or pleasure in each and every single thing you used to enjoy. But on I shall drag myself day by day without a cause.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Here in the USA chips are ... what you call crisps... I think. When you say chips - do you mean like fish and chips. I think what you call chips we call french fries. The differences in what we call thinks is really funny (and interesting to me). Is there a difference between what we call french fries and what you call chips?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

French fries are also used (when from M Donalds for instance. I think when they're thin but could be wrong). I had chips tonight, not crisps. They are thick and short. I'm getting bedtime prompt now so must rush. Today went well.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm officially confused


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoa, taxes aren't due until the 18th? That is awesome - I was dreading having to do them tonight.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Tornado warning! :door :hide


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to get up at 4am and drive my parents to the airport. :no


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm walking by the wayside, with my pair of daffodils, mockin' the bottle of arsenide, in my ha-ee-ands.

*sings*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Firefox 4, you're giving me a headache. Be more like your little brother.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh who am I kidding nobody gives a f*** about that.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

why do I have so many old weird pictures of myself on my facebook? like, they're all from forever ago and I don't even look like that anymore. my sas photos are newer than most of my FB pictures.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

irishK said:


> I'm in a great kick *** mood. Could be lack of sleep leaving me feeling extremely high or the game tonight or a combination of both. I'm sure I'll puke and crash before the night is up.


I wish the Canucks/Hawks series was a Best of 21. Love watching both of those teams. Love the Sedins. Love Toewsy. So sad.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

au Lait said:


> why do I have so many old weird pictures of myself on my facebook? like, they're all from forever ago and I don't even look like that anymore. my sas photos are newer than most of my FB pictures.


I haven't had a good picture taken of me in a long time. I was trying to look for a pic of me to use for OKCupid and I was like...hmmm...I guess I could use this picture of me when I was 19...and I always look like a schmuck in self shot photos. :sigh


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_chicago, chicago, chicago_ ... you almost had me doing that ^


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I have to get up at 4am and drive my parents to the airport. :no


Can I come along for the drive?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I watched someone massively crash and burn tonight giving a speech. It made me nearly have a panic attack just watching it.

I quite literally could not look at it. IT BURNED MY RETINAS LIKE THE SUN.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

my evil plan is ruined


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

skygazer said:


> my evil plan is ruined


lol that was your evil plan??


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

:spit


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I haven't had a good picture taken of me in a long time. I was trying to look for a pic of me to use for OKCupid and I was like...hmmm...I guess I could use this picture of me when I was 19...and I always look like a schmuck in self shot photos. :sigh


aww, I feel the same about most of the pictures of myself too. like at first I'll be all "yeaaaaah" then later I look at it and I'm like hmph.. :/


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I just wanna hug everyone on this forum... I read all these threads and I'm just like aww...  :squeeze


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I love you guys, but I'm pretty sure you're going to give me tinnitus.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't want to talk to anyone. Just the thought of other people in the house makes me mad. I want to be left alone.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

do i really want to command a squad? well it could happen in 6 months time, after training. it's supposed to be extremely tough, with barely any sleep and all that. hmm...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

something like.......i wonder what.....what if the....eee...eeuurr....eeh.....fck!
:bash


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> do i really want to command a squad? well it could happen in 6 months time, after training. it's supposed to be extremely tough, with barely any sleep and all that. hmm...


 Look how far you've come in just the last 6 months! Think of what you can accomplish in the next 6.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Can I come along for the drive?


Oh no, I missed this post otherwise I would have swung by and picked you up. Although I'm not the best conversationalist that early in the morning...I guess we could have just bumped some music and bobbed our heads together.

...

There is nothing worse than being in car with a bunch of people giddy about going on vacation...all chipper and talking and singing at 4 in the flipping morning! Maybe it's just my family...

...

House is empty! SAS kegger at Glansbergs!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

success! I correctly assembled this office chair! now what to do with these spare parts :con


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

There's a plumber coming over...:um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

KumagoroBeam said:


> :spit


I actually laughed really really hard at that. Excellent start to my day.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Use your dang coaster!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

blarggggggggh! This is like some sort of sick joke. I bought this computer cart deal to use for my laptop. I unbox it and all the parts are labeled with numbers and stuff, so I assume there must be some instructions for how to assemble the 20 or so pieces. There are no instructions :shock I opened everything in the box looking for them. They aren't there. I suppose I just guess until it goes together? lol.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just bought a body harness for my rats. My mom's concern was them getting fleas.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just e-filed my State and Federal taxes. I hope my Federal one does not get rejected! :mum


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

My SA has been really good lately....EVEN though I had to speak in front of my ENTIRE school. I feel like I'm getting stronger every day!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> :spit


is this for real? haha.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

beautifully strange said:


> My SA has been really good lately....EVEN though I had to speak in front of my ENTIRE school. I feel like I'm getting stronger every day!


That sounds scary! Great job with conquering your SA!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

d93 is banned... no surprise there.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

^:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> d93 is banned... no surprise there.


Was he asking you for naked pics


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

omg what happened to that Canada vs. America thread? It looked like it had potential


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

^I just thought it was a joke thread....obviously not


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Aww, my image was removed from that thread >=(


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

God damn I am one lonely son of a ***** :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Eliza said:


> omg what happened to that Canada vs. America thread? It looked like it had potential




A smiley was saluting President Bush...clearly it was a joke...:um


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

huh said:


> blarggggggggh! This is like some sort of sick joke. I bought this computer cart deal to use for my laptop. I unbox it and all the parts are labeled with numbers and stuff, so I assume there must be some instructions for how to assemble the 20 or so pieces. There are no instructions :shock I opened everything in the box looking for them. They aren't there. I suppose I just guess until it goes together? lol.


:haha :rub


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

EKC1224 said:


> :haha :rub


No worries, I finally found it ops It was taped to the bottom side of one of the pieces :x I assembled it in one go! Usually I get halfway through and realize I put a piece on backwards or something...lol.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

huh said:


> No worries, I finally found it ops It was taped to the bottom side of one of the pieces :x I assembled it in one go! Usually I get halfway through and realize I put a piece on backwards or something...lol.


:teeth :yay


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Was he asking you for naked pics


Pretty sure I wasn't the only one :b


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

These Grandma's mini sandwich vanilla cookie things are so good yet so unhealthy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am running, but I am waiting for the rain to end.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've wasted so much of my life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am running, but I am waiting for the rain to end.


Um, you better believe I am checking my RADAR!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

YAY two clean roOMs! WooOOoooT!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes please!

Just leave it in the letterbox, I'll get it in the morning.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow, I was just served by the friendliest/nicest ever drive-thru person at Taco Bell.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> Carey Price, you were such a cool cucumber tonight. oh, and absolutely _brilliant_. :nw












still cool.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> still cool.












---

I don't like the neon. Tone it down. More. A bit more. Okay, too much. Bring it back up. No, now we're back where we started. **** it, I'll do it myself.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Winning...duh!! :kma


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just gotta keep my sanity until the end of May


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I need to find this girl :mushy


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Cigarette brake!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I need to stay strong. Something has happened that would normally have me planning my death and ready to call it quits, but I have to believe I've developed as a person since then and focus on living. I need to surround myself with positivity and the couple friends I have. I need to reach out to people and push myself to keep tackling all my challenges and limits. I need to stay hopeful about a special someone and his dog who gives me joy and motivation. It's that or giving up, and I don't want to do that yet.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Thunder! Rain! :yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Keep positive Layit 


You know how some girls have "legs to there"? This sandwich is like that, but with meat.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Dog party = worst idea in a long time.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

A thousand thoughts. One of those nights.

:blank


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I was just about to whine that I couldn't stop hiccuping, and low and behold, it stopped. Lesson learned: whining always helps.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I neeed to sleeeeeep


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

I've just hit my elbow


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Life would be easier if we all had scripts.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Blanket cocoon. IT CAN BE DONE!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

I read a quote from an 8-bit videogame saying about heroes are not decided by on wheather they fear or not, but on how they deal with it, if they can stand up in the face of it and carry on as if it's nothing....something like that....so I opened the blinds today.
With the light I found a transparent plastic part, I tried to fit it into the broken mouse,
it was the part I needed, the mouse now works.
The moral of that short story is play 8bit videogames!!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Desi said:


> Cigarette brake!!


It's about time for a cig!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm wearing a bloody awesome jazzy hat right now!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Me and my pups for the next 10 days. Nobody call me! Well at least not for a couple days.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my parents have gone to a wedding. thank goodness


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...it's like a blizzard outside. In mid-April.

wtf Canada?

edit: We apologize for the 10 minute blizzard, now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

njodis said:


> ...it's like a blizzard outside. In mid-April.
> 
> wtf Canada?
> 
> edit: We apologize for the 10 minute blizzard, now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


i know eh :haha


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

njodis said:


> ...it's like a blizzard outside. In mid-April.
> 
> wtf Canada?
> 
> edit: We apologize for the 10 minute blizzard, now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


Ha stupid Canada. 50's and sunny here...

...it snowed yesterday. 

...................

I'm going to order this shirt:










:yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You could try rubbing two together, but it will work better if you just chew it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought I was completely alone while gone and am surprised to see what was written. It makes no sense.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

wanna to go fishing and roast fish by the shore


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone give me a dinner idea!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I just spilled water all over myself in bed.


Noooooo!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I've invited a friend over to watch the Bridge and eat cookies with me. Everyone needs a nice depressing night, hahah.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm bored. woohoo! my torrent is almost complete! Perhaps I'll go pickup a movie to watch...


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

my cat is stalking me today. i keep turning around and there she is staring at me. so creepy. and i want rainbow flavored sherbet.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder when I became too old to climb things. **** it, this wall is asking for it.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^ Do it!

Road hockey game was a success.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Mexican casserole here we come


Well you guys sure were a lot of help!

Mexican casserole here we come...thought I had most of the ingredients but still spent almost 20 bucks at the grocery store. :um

I bought soda, crap! :doh

Kind of craving a cigarette right now...:um


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Oms come before noms.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm happy today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are watering again. Time for an antihistamine


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Mexican casserole here we come...


It's actually good!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

the physical world means absolutely nothing atm. wish i could explain this thing


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Which one is Milli and which one is Vanilli? This is important, people!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> Which one is Milli and which one is Vanilli? This is important, people!


Girl you know it's 
girl you know it's 
girl you know it's


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have to learn when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooo. NO!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> nooooooooooooooooo. NO!


:shock ... this is just too depressing now.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

They took the Wire off of icefilms...someone is getting beat. :bat


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Im having scream 4 withdrawls I need to see that movie again! :banana


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Listening to depressing music and browsing OKCupid anonymously...might as well make a drink...:blank


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This gum has lost its gumminess. You're fired.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it weird to listen to a song 5/10/15 times in a row?

I think my gall bladder is dying...


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Is it weird to listen to a song 5/10/15 times in a row?


No, I do that all the time... :boogie :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Not at all. I routinely listen to one song for 5 hours straight.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Not at all. I routinely listen to one song for *5 hours straight*.


 :b

When a song is really stuck in my head, I can't stop playing it over and over, but I don't think I've done five hours straight... :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This boy is my hero


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That boy really needs to contact me the second he turns 18.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> This boy is my hero


That kid can dance.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

another day in burning hell, distant to next hopeless soul 100 km


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahaha...oh man. It's early. And to be fair, those are so totally _pies._


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I bet you smell so pretty... gimmie your shirt so I can hold onto it all day and just smell it until all the smell is gone.. mmm :]


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hahaha...oh man. It's early. And to be fair, those are so totally _pies._


40 pies! Terrible.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> My *3,000th post* ....


:clap :high5


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

April Shower... May Flower.... Never seen April Snow before.


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to wash my hair now. Life's too short for greasy hair.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

My most frequent thought lately has been, "why don't I have a dictionary with me?"

Also, taking your time responding to a thread only to find that by the time you've posted your reply, two other people have already answered the question and you look like an idiot for repeating them --> :blush


----------



## punkboy92 (Apr 4, 2011)

Do we really have to participate in public speaking? I seriously think we can live without it!!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hahaha...oh man. It's early. And to be fair, those are so totally _pies._


i lol'd


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Need More Coffeee.... and to get more woke up...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

slow Battleship is slow. I need to remember to fit an AB for this mission.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Why do I feel like I'm gonna collapse? I just took a walk & I feel so faint. I'm drinking & I'm having my third breakfast of the morning. (Today is a binge day, rather than starvation.)

Obviously its not lack of food or drink. Why am I about to faint?!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hahaha...oh man. It's early. And to be fair, those are so totally _pies._


No one was looking, including Lex Luthor...if he had been looking, he'd see one of those pies/cakes flying off the table. So now he only stole 39 pies/cakes...which is still terrible but obviously not as terrible as 40.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

BuriedMyselfAlive said:


> Also, taking your time responding to a thread only to find that by the time you've posted your reply, two other people have already answered the question and you look like an idiot for repeating them --> :blush


:boogie Yay I am not the only one!! :yes :heart


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I can dish it out but I can not take it.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

dreading dreading dreading... I hate today  Dreading dreading dreading...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I was looking outside my window and saw how 2 people (man and woman) exchanged their phone numbers while walking their dogs!!! It's so easy for some people...
And I feel like a granny window stalker :mum


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Why was she banned :stu:blank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally - things are getting better today... my last client improved my mood... focusing on helping others always pulls me out of myself and my own 'stuff' and makes things clearer.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

soooo...who else is eating lukewarm chicken and rice because the work kitchen was too crowded and they got scared and started sweating and had to get the hell outta dodge with their non-warm food?

anxiety is funny sometimes, i swear:haha


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Eliza said:


> soooo...who else is eating lukewarm chicken and rice because the work kitchen was too crowded and they got scared and started sweating and had to get the hell outta dodge with their non-warm food?
> 
> anxiety is funny sometimes, i swear:haha


At least it ain't frozen!  Ahhh the brighter side of things. Now only if I can help myself. Indeed anxiety is funny sometimes. :troll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Eliza said:


> soooo...who else is eating lukewarm chicken and rice because the work kitchen was too crowded and they got scared and started sweating and had to get the hell outta dodge with their non-warm food?
> 
> anxiety is funny sometimes, i swear:haha


I was once about to heat up a piece of left over pizza from the fridge. I thought I was home alone, but I wasn't! I had just put my pizza in the microwave when I heard roommate. So I grabbed my cold pizza and ran to my room leaving the microwave door open in my quick escape


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Getting put on someones ignore list sucks. At least they told me. Or maybe it better I just not have been told


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Getting put on someones ignore list sucks. At least they told me. Or maybe it better I just not have been told


Here someone did that? The hell...that makes no sense...you're one of the nicest people here.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Here someone did that? The hell...that makes no sense...you're one of the nicest people here.


I kinda understand why. Some of the animations i were posting are kind of large and annoyed this person. so they informed me that they put me on ignore. I can see how that would be annoying I guess. I'm just going to make sure stuff I post is smaller and not so well annoying. Just havn fun. Don't mean to annoy ANYONE. Oh well.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

How can it be snowing in mid-April??? Damn Rochester. :bash :mum


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> How can it be snowing in mid-April??? Damn Rochester. :bash :mum


YOU TOO? Ditto here. Mid April.. SNOW! :mum


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

EKC1224 said:


> YOU TOO? Ditto here. Mid April.. SNOW! :mum


:eek Guess I'm not planning to ever live in Chicago... :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My sister took my headphones with her on vacation. That really pisses me off...I think I could handle Japanese water torture better than a pair of headphones where only one ear works...which is all I have right now.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

3 more weeks till summer!! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

EKC1224 said:


> April Shower... May Flower.... Never seen April Snow before.


I have! Last Saturday. :no


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

oh boy, i need to put my glasses on for this one.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Why them? Why now?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was just sitting here thinking why the heck am I soo afraid of people? I just started laughing out loud. It's freaking so ridiculous that it made me start laughing. But it's no joke. Oh why does it have to be so.


----------



## Zeex (Apr 17, 2011)

i've never had a mango. i kind of want one... :blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Zeex said:


> i've never had a mango. i kind of want one... :blank


Here you go. :b But really mango's are good lol.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

where to hide the broken rice bowl...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> But really mango's are good lol.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that licorice flavored jelly beans are the tool of the devil. I hate when I accidentally eat one, because sometimes they look kind of purple-ish and I expect it to be grape. 

That is the worst surprise ever, licorice jelly bean, and I think you are very sneaky and mean.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

A way to shut off my brain would be nice.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Whenever someone talks bad about someone here without mentioning their name I always assume it's me. :blank

---

All the documentary threads have me thinking how cool it would be to get a crew together and travel the country interviewing SAS members and SA sufferers in general and making a movie of it. 

It would have to be working towards something...like a giant SA gathering somewhere. 

Maybe that'll be my life's goal...who's in? I think it'd be wicked fun...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Whenever someone talks bad about someone here without mentioning their name I always assume it's me. :blank
> 
> ---


same here.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I get to relax alone tonight and enjoy this pizza. Perhaps I shall sleep early.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Spindrift said:


>


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Whenever someone talks bad about someone here without mentioning their name I always assume it's me. :blank





Logan X said:


> same here.


Yeah. It's a crappy feeling.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I can tell when I'm not wanted


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Rooster illusion


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

A giant locust flew into my room and scared the crap out of me!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes after careful consideration, I have determined all of this to just be one big rooster illusion


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

People keep stoping me and asking me for directions for some reason. Its getting annoying:mum


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

relax, it will never happen again and there's no point being angry


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO!!! I'm addicted to Lost. It's so distracting from my homework....and there's like a thousand episodes of this thing.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

See? I *AM* a moderator :b


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> :rain ... **** this life


:hug


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Had no idea I cannot delete my account if I choose to. This is like a itch on my back.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> :rain ... **** this life


 :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> A giant locust flew into my room and scared the crap out of me!


:haha

I had to google what a locust was...:door



need2bnormal said:


> :rain ... **** this life


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

This is atleast my 6th glass of chocolate milk today. Good stuff.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

That picture of the troll makes me think of my childhood... weird!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Surely theres gotta be a better way of getting ice than travelling to antarctica everyday


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Saying goodbye ... for the last time.
> 
> I was on my way to put my 16y/o dog to sleep this morning at 6:30am and I miss him so much.He had tumors that covered up so much of his mouth... no teeth left... . He was in pain all of pretty much yesterday. The vet ran some test and said his liver was failing him .. He did not eat in 3 days ... I should of put him down 2 days ago ... But took him back home.
> 
> ...


You must be a really good person to care so much.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

need2bnormal said:


> Saying goodbye ... for the last time.
> 
> I was on my way to put my 16y/o dog to sleep this morning at 6:30am and I miss him so much.He had tumors that covered up so much of his mouth... no teeth left... . He was in pain all of pretty much yesterday. The vet ran some test and said his liver was failing him .. He did not eat in 3 days ... I should of put him down 2 days ago ... But took him back home.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry  :hug


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry, need2bnormal.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

:hug

I'm so sorry. That's tough, just reading about that is hard to do. I had to bury my dog last year, she was 15 years old. There is no easy way to do that. It's good that you had it in you to do what was best for him.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

{{Need2be}}


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Saying goodbye ... for the last time.
> 
> I was on my way to put my 16y/o dog to sleep this morning at 6:30am and I miss him so much.He had tumors that covered up so much of his mouth... no teeth left... . He was in pain all of pretty much yesterday. The vet ran some test and said his liver was failing him .. He did not eat in 3 days ... I should of put him down 2 days ago ... But took him back home.
> 
> ...


He died in the arms of someone who loved, it`s sad to say goodbye, but that`s a comforting way to go. Sounds like he had a great life.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ sorry need

I wanna spread my wings & fly away from everything


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Who are you? I mean…who gave you permission to even be here?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:hug need2b :hug

I was gonna say something about my coffee.. but..

* Wishing you all a very nice day*


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear than need  thats really sad. 16 is quite a good age to reach.


well..i guess this is going to be a green day 
no wonder im like thiss...no excuses..


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Today is going to be a good day, I feel stronger and more in control... happier even.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

caflme said:


> Today is going to be a good day, I feel stronger and more in control... happier even.


:boogie:boogie :ditto :boogie:boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

EKC1224 said:


> :boogie:boogie :ditto :boogie:boogie


:agree:evil:banana:thanks


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

hugs for needy! :squeeze soo sorry about your dog  :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss Need. :squeeze Safe passage to your beloved friend Riley, and peace to you and your family.

_I explained to St. Peter,
I'd rather stay here,
Outside the pearly gate.

I won't be a nuisance,
I won't even bark,
I'll be very patient and wait.

I'll be here, chewing on a celestial bone,
No matter how long you may be.

I'd miss you so much, if I went in alone,
It wouldn't be heaven for me._

~Author unknown.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hailstorms are intense


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

that Palestinian guy practically begged to get beaten up. threatening to kill an armed soldier and approaching way too closely. what else should i have done? dear dear...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Just throw a rock back at him


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

What should I get at subway?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Saying goodbye ... for the last time.
> 
> I was on my way to put my 16y/o dog to sleep this morning at 6:30am and I miss him so much.He had tumors that covered up so much of his mouth... no teeth left... . He was in pain all of pretty much yesterday. The vet ran some test and said his liver was failing him .. He did not eat in 3 days ... I should of put him down 2 days ago ... But took him back home.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my dog yesterday too so I can unfortunately relate to what you're going through right now. Seeing your best friend fade away right before your eyes is devastating. Just remember that he was truly loved and lived a long and happy life.

So here's to Riley and Molson. I bet they're playing together in doggie heaven right now :squeeze


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

@steven ~ Get that pizza sub.

I can't wait to get a big bagoweed to enjoy all next week. I wish I'd booked the week off work though. That blows. Kind of bad when I'm thinking of asking people to take my shifts so that I can sit on my *** and get high, but it is tempting.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> What should I get at subway?


Meatball .. toasted with mozza cheese melted on top! *drool*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Grrr. I need to make an appointment with a therapist. I think I'm just going to write her an e-mail, since she has her e-mail adress on her homepage. But what to write? I've been procrastinating on doing this for so long, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Who remembers these? I guess it wasn't all that long ago. gee I feel old lol


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Who remembers these? I guess it wasn't all that long ago. gee I feel old lol


:rofl :rofl It wasn't that long ago eh? LOL I think I still have it some where :um


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am learning to be more open minded. My opinion comes from being judgmental. I do not like being judged yet how is it right to judge others? I am learning to see the bigger picture. To see beyond the person who stands in front of me and to open my mind up for the whole picture with him in it. Somehow, it will bring happiness into my life. Patty things such as debating opinions will no longer matter.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys I think I spend too much time on the internet trying to talk all cool-like.

I was writing a final exam in a big auditorium at school, and of course I'm one of the keeners just outside the doors who stampedes in when they are unlocked. So I'm rushing to one exact seat I want, but some people are getting there sooner and taking seats nearby and I'm panicking and suddenly this uncontrolled and spontaneous shout arises from within me, unearthened from the deepest caverns of my soul in the stressful fury of exam week and revertebrates off the echoing walls:

B.ITCHES BETTER NOT BE STEALING MY SEATS!!!!!

I realize I actually said this and look at the front and the prof is staring at me in some pretty serious annoyance.

Whoops. I'm fo sho not doing that again.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

EKC1224 said:


> Meatball .. toasted with mozza cheese melted on top! *drool*





layitontheline said:


> @steven ~ Get that pizza sub.


I got a sweet onion chicken teriyaki. My deepest apologies to you both!

---

Wore a fleece today that I had been too self conscious to wear out and about!

Picked up a prescription all by myself. Ordered a copy of my transcript. Sponsible adult reporting for duty!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

^ :clap :clap :clap :clap

Self Note: Crapz i spent way too much time on SAS.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> Who remembers these? I guess it wasn't all that long ago. gee I feel old lol


I remember these!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Note to self: Hypochondriacs are weird.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Did I tell you about this wonderful "gated community with paved road" that we spent 5.5 hours traveling to on Saturday? The agent told my folks "oh, yes, it's a paved road and it's gated, it's a gated community". 

After driving all that way, we passed a rickety old wooden gate that looked like it was made out of Trigger's foreskin. Apparently some people's idea of what constitutes paved is what the Donner Pass people had to work with. The "paved road" was hardly wide enough for one car to drive on. after four hours of praying - yes, praying - that the 4 wheel drive would not give out, I emerged from back of said vehicle with a nose bleed and clutching my chest. My father went off to chat with the agent, I said "hey" to Sherpa Tensing. I looked around at the scrubby place - Tonasket is Native American for "where all good times go to die". I whispered to my mother "I'll put you both on ice floes and float you out myself before I let you buy this". My dad talks to everyone, about anything, forever - I saw the agent's eyes glass over. I told my mother, "if you buy this, you will never see me". My dad said "we'll take it".

They're not buying there, thank - thank, whatever. To celebrate, on Sunday, I threw a bag of socks at my mom while we were in Target.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I caught you a delicious bass


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm intrigued by this whole vajazzling artist thing, and I know you all are too. There's a career path I may have overlooked. I'm unemployed at the moment, and I was wondering what the male equivalent would be? Pejazzling? Pedazzling? Penazzling? Are there official vajazzle artists? I wouldn't be interested in fulfilling that need for other women, but men, that I can get behind. I wonder if the Earl of Wessex has a need. I shall run it up the flagpole and see if anyone salutes.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I caught you a delicious bass


I'm not the least bit musical.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:hide


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Are all women prone to stalking men on dating sites or do I just attract them because I look like I might have escaped from a freak show?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Really, is there anything more irritating than listening to a middle-aged white woman speak in ebonics?


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

The ozone layer, I think it is trying to tell us something.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

The ozone is the ****.

To play bball or to not play bball...hmmm...someone give me some motivation!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys I think I spend too much time on the internet trying to talk all cool-like.
> 
> I was writing a final exam in a big auditorium at school, and of course I'm one of the keeners just outside the doors who stampedes in when they are unlocked. So I'm rushing to one exact seat I want, but some people are getting there sooner and taking seats nearby and I'm panicking and suddenly this uncontrolled and spontaneous shout arises from within me, unearthened from the deepest caverns of my soul in the stressful fury of exam week and revertebrates off the echoing walls:
> 
> ...


Just as long as you don't arrive early, sit down and yell "FIRST!!!"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

leonardess said:


> *I'm intrigued by this whole vajazzling artist thing, and I know you all are too. *There's a career path I may have overlooked. I'm unemployed at the moment, and I was wondering what the male equivalent would be? Pejazzling? Pedazzling? Penazzling? Are there official vajazzle artists? I wouldn't be interested in fulfilling that need for other women, but men, that I can get behind. I wonder if the Earl of Wessex has a need. I shall run it up the flagpole and see if anyone salutes.


How could I forget about vajazzling?!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

It literally looks like the apocalypse outside :fall


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My faith just got stronger. :heart


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's doesn't seem to be an aisle for contentment... but there are an abundance of aisles for drugs & alcohol...perhaps it's time to begin stocking up


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Tornado touched down about 10 minutes away from here ! :fall :hide


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my favourite Irish name - Nick O'Tine.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw two elderly people flirting with each other at a donut shop today. It was the funniest thing I've seen in a while. This old guy was a badass. He was atleast 80 years old, but he was still going for it. He asked if he could take her out dancing sometime :lol I also made an idiot of myself at work because the song "mrbojangles" came on over the radio and I let out this really weird laugh. I then had to make up some stupid excuse why I was laughing for no reason. They all gave the this guys a weirdo look.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

that is so beautiful


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Can you wear anything under a white polo?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Another white polo. Double popped collars, son!

------

I'm very lucky and grateful.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Da gone number 10!!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> that is so beautiful


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I've sneak attacked two people my last 2 posts in the rate this song thread and posted right before them so we both end up rating the same song...awkward timing is my superpower me thinks...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Deciding to go home during a lighting storm is not one of my brighter ideas :no


----------



## goodman (Oct 26, 2010)

There is very little left to say.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Deciding to go home during a lighting storm is not one of my *brighter *ideas :no


Or was it!

----

I started to post and then stopped 3 separate jokes in that rape thread...I guess that's where I draw the line...:um


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Or was it!


What you did there...

...

I saw it!

---

How did I learn about King of Kensington? Why do I know about it? I haven't even seen it, but I love singing the theme song. What's going on?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't know the plural form of "deer" wasn't "deers."


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

rednosereindeer said:


> I didn't know the plural form of "deer" wasn't "deers."


:hug

New avy!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> B.ITCHES BETTER NOT BE STEALING MY SEATS!!!!!


ahahah. Wish I'd witnessed that.



StevenGlansberg said:


> I got a sweet onion chicken teriyaki. My deepest apologies to you both!


Fine, whatevs. You missed out on a great pizza sub no doubt! :b



mrbojangles said:


> I also made an idiot of myself at work because the song "mrbojangles" came on over the radio and I let out this really weird laugh. I then had to make up some stupid excuse why I was laughing for no reason. They all gave the this guys a weirdo look.


Every time Lay It On The Line starts playing at work I get all excited and ask whoever I'm working with if they happen to like that song. Oh it's hard to keep the enthusiasm in Bojangles, I know.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Met some pretty cool people yesterday  Now it's time to rock this interview.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Earlier there was a spider in the bathroom...I put him on a piece of TP and ran downstairs and let him out the front door. Just in one of those moods I guess.

I like ellipses...:tiptoe


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Earlier there was a spider in the bathroom...I put him on a piece of TP and ran downstairs and let him out the front door. Just in one of those moods I guess.
> 
> I like ellipses...:tiptoe


What if he was only inside to get away from some sort of animal that was waiting just outside your front door to eat him? You just sent that spider to his death...way to go!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

just read a news story of a 4 yr old girl who had a brick thrown at her by some teenagers. That's pathetic, stuff like this makes me so angry.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> What if he was only inside to get away from some sort of animal that was waiting just outside your front door to eat him? You just sent that spider to his death...way to go!


:eek

I assume he was inside to lay eggs in my brain. And I gave him a fighting chance outside...I could have flushed him!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jazz up your solos, Matt. We all know you're holding back on us.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This girl on POF is 6'1.. She needs to have my children!! They'd be giants.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> This girl on POF is 6'1.. She needs to have my children!! They'd be giants.


They _might _be giants...

!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just 8 more days until my roadtrip. :boogie EXCITE!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Where you going!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> They _might _be giants...
> 
> !


They damn well better be.. or somebody is gonna get a hurt real bad


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I was watching a Mariner's game today, but the score said otherwise.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Where you going!


Socal


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Socal


Cool...what are you doing on the trip?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just saw this video, and I admit, I honestly lol'd. Twice. Someone make me a gif of the last three seconds come onnnnn.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Cool...what are you doing on the trip?


My sister is a huge Disney fan and she got tickets for a tour of the animation studio. So we're gonna do that and then go to Universal and Disneyland.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Green day #2...commence!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

cough cough cough cough.. can't tell if it's smokers cough or it's another cold - Pathetic!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't want to be mean so I've been holding back on this. But I'm not convinced all the female posters here are females. Like the ones who post crazy stuff to draw PMs from weirdos.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am getting crazier by the day as I read posts here... Why does it even random-thought-of-day sounds like a personal attack? and really.... drama here drama there .. drama everywhere.. DOC HELP.. am LOOSING IT AGAIN! :troll too much dang time.. Remembering..even good thing can be bad in double dosages.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

You were however mistaken about several things I don't have the strength to correct. I love you too.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm wearing green today


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

LALoner said:


> I don't want to be mean so I've been holding back on this. But I'm not convinced all the female posters here are females. Like the ones who post crazy stuff to draw PMs from weirdos.


Damn, my cover is blown. :afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :cry


:squeeze

Can't type. Bird sitting on my arm interfering. Always wants his head scratched, lol!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

If you say "I hate bigots", isn't that like saying "I hate myself"?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Need to get away...feeling smothered. I realize now that I am happier alone. Why can't I just accept it? Things are just easier that way.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

LALoner said:


> I don't want to be mean so I've been holding back on this. But I'm not convinced all the female posters here are females. Like the ones who post crazy stuff to draw PMs from weirdos.


Oh, I'm also quite convinced of this. It is, after all, the internet.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh, I'm also quite convinced of this. It is, after all, the internet.


I've seen it several times.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

^ :rofl


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I just saw this video, and I admit, I honestly lol'd. Twice. Someone make me a gif of the last three seconds come onnnnn.


i actually like van der beek in this.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I look like I just got back from a tornado.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow. They actually did it.

The Nasonex bee now has subtle wings. 

I complained for over a year about the levitating issue and they actually changed it. 

I have to stop now before I go power mad.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I won't fall the target of people's insecurites any furthur. I have always been kind and sincere, and that's all I'm going to be. I will not be ashamed for being a goofball or any other facet of my personality. I am who I am, and if ya don't like it? You can shove it up yer *** sideways. I'm proud of who I am and no one will knock me down ever again!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I presented my transhumanism powerpoint today!!! :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I shaved my head 2.5 years ago, it took that long for me to go get it cut even though I probably should have gone in after a year. It's done now though, that's all that matters


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Going to try and make this!

http://thematzats.blogspot.com/2008/06/mexican-gumbo.html


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Always make sure the person you're picking up actually got in the car before you drive off. :b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I see sunshine outside. I hope it's nice and warm. I'm going to sit in my backyard and have a smoke and get drunk. That's a good way to spend this day.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Gosh I have never been concern trolled on the intrawebs before. This is a brand new experience for me.

I feel kinda special ngl. :')


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

It's nice having a grocery store <5 minutes from your house...if you know what I mean...


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know what I would do without my dog.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can I read what you wrote... or is it too personal?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Yummmmmmm


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

"Dan: I fell in love with her, Alice. 
Alice: Oh, as if you had no choice? There's a moment, there's always a moment, "I can do this, I can give into this, or I can resist it" and I don't know when your moment was, but I bet you there was one."

I love this scene :heart


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Come, now, and let us all ingest a whole slew of multi colored blunting pharmaceuticals, all at varying strengths and formulations. Come, now, and let us all omit the sight from our vision lines, let us prance frivolously beneath the moon in blue heaven, and joyously shout back to the masses that the ban on freedom has been lifted, if only temporarily this time, again...


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> lol


Was thinking the same exact freaking thing!
Scary...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Going to try and make this!
> 
> http://thematzats.blogspot.com/2008/06/mexican-gumbo.html


It turned out pretty good. I think it made about 90 servings...:um


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

how do i not have 1000 posts yet? argh :bah


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Higher learning is horribly exhausting, in a good way.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

A oh so long day... Maybe I have found that one person for me? Now what!? What to do?! It's more than complicated & they have zero idea or atleast I don't think they do, so for now friends? I guess I have little choice.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a really good thought today, and I even thought it was good enough to post on this board, and now I have forgotten what it was, bleh.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Every time Lay It On The Line starts playing at work I get all excited and ask whoever I'm working with if they happen to like that song. Oh it's hard to keep the enthusiasm in Bojangles, I know.


Haha, yeah I always laugh a little when I hear that song on the radio now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Boy, this game is starting to piss me the everloving **** off.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Eliza said:


> how do i not have 1000 posts yet? argh :bah


Quit slacking


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> how do i not have 1000 posts yet? argh :bah


Just go to "The First Step" section and start welcoming every new member...and don't bother reading their post/personalizing your response...that'll waste time and slow you down on your quest to 1000 and beyond.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Why do they do that? Not that I should be posting more than 50 times a day...:tiptoe


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Eliza said:


> how do i not have 1000 posts yet? argh :bah


That is weird.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That's a very nice profile page you have there. It would be a shame if something were to happen to it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm baaacckk. But to not a single visitor message or pm *cries* lol jk. Long weekend here, going camping for 5 days wooo.

Happy easter all!!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

gah, i miss him. :blank


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome back Ospi


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Blackhawks fan in Canada? Splain.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

omg osperrrrrrrs.

I bought a belt today. It's so fab. Imma wear it tomorrow and look so fab.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want this shirt, really badly.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

my new fish is fat as hayle. idk what they were feeding him at the pet store but he looks preggo or something.

he stares at me a lot too. his tank is on a stand by my bed and every time I look over he's just floating there, in the corner closest to where I'm sitting, looking at me. 

what's he up to?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Totem. To-tem. _TO_tem. To_TEM_.

Adding it to the list.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You forgot "Tote 'em"


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Tote 'ems need not apply!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

this isnt where i parked my car


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*The Spice must flow!*


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol - is that from Dune? Well they say girls are made from Sugar and Spice... lol... must've been cinnamon hehe.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Air, Earth or Fire? Which element to choose? Fire is more like me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Air


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

au Lait said:


> my new fish is fat as hayle. idk what they were feeding him at the pet store but he looks preggo or something.
> 
> he stares at me a lot too. his tank is on a stand by my bed and every time I look over he's just floating there, in the corner closest to where I'm sitting, looking at me.
> 
> what's he up to?


It could actually be preggo. I unknowingly bought an orange molly that was preg, and she had babies in the tank. then the black molly I had ate the babies and the new mom. :stu


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

That was a great day, got up early, went to yoga, walked as far as college and then into town. Had lunch and came home. And not once did i think of smoking.


Is it unusual to feel like a visitor in your own apartment? Cos that's exactly what i am. This couple (Housemate and girlfriend who doesnt live here) just takeover the kitchen and living room pretty much everyday. I mean this is getting ridiculous. 
And its starting to strain the relationship with my housemate- it just pisses me off when i cant sit on my own sofa, and i pay a fair amount of rent like. So i'm not as talkative as usual. And i hate confrontation as i'm so bad at it, that i don't really want to bring it up. 

And then at night he never stays here, its like all or nothing. They either hog the living area or i dont see him from one week to the next.

Never ever will i live with a couple, its too annoying. 

Other than that, i'm in great form :yes


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Super busy day, and I have a migraine. 

I actually have to participate in an adult easter egg hunt my company conducts annually...a bunch of grown-ups running around in a muddy field snatching up plastic eggs. I intend to let no one get in my way. Might get some good gift cards...and, of course, the candy .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Super busy day, and I have a migraine.
> 
> I actually have to participate in an adult easter egg hunt my company conducts annually...a bunch of grown-ups running around in a muddy field snatching up plastic eggs. I intend to let no one get in my way. Might get some good gift cards...and, of course, the candy .


...if you find anything that is a chocolate/peanut butter combo...you know where to find me.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Quack*


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Blackhawks fan in Canada? Splain.


a hockey team. need i say more?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mmmm. Barbeque pringles for breakfast. Yes indeedy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Mmmm. Barbeque pringles for breakfast. Yes indeedy.


I don't know if chips come in bag form in Canada (I think you're Canadian :um) or what but you should definitely pick up a bag of these if you have the chance:










The GOAT CHIP.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Mmmm I just had a 1/2 of a Grilled Rueben Sandwich with a cup of Lobster Bisque for lunch... yummmmmm... would've been nice if there was chunks of Lobster in the Bisque but it was still awesome.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't know if chips come in bag form in Canada (I think you're Canadian :um) or what but you should definitely pick up a bag of these if you have the chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am indeed Canadian, but I have never seen those kind of chips before.

Then again, I might have been to distracted at the store to look because I was running full tilt to the aisle with these:


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Haha, ketchup flavored chips!?! Maybe Canada isn't so bad afterall! If I PM you my address will you send me some?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071231145442AAEXZNt



> Ketchup flavoured chips are very popular here. *Canadians love ketchup.*


That made me LOL for some reason.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My ex wife loved ketchup. She put it on EVERYTHING From mac n cheese to vegies. I'd bbq the best steak ever and she drowns it with ketchup.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I should just keep Urban Dictionary open because I find myself needing to use it for every second post now. I feel old.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I should just keep Urban Dictionary open because I find myself needing to use it for every second post now. I feel old.


Smh...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I shake my fist at you, man! I'm just going to throw random letters together in my posts now and confuse people, hah. I shouldn't have divulged that though.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> That was a great day, got up early, went to yoga, walked as far as college and then into town. Had lunch and came home. And not once did i think of smoking.
> 
> Is it unusual to feel like a visitor in your own apartment? Cos that's exactly what i am. This couple (Housemate and girlfriend who doesnt live here) just takeover the kitchen and living room pretty much everyday. I mean this is getting ridiculous.
> And its starting to strain the relationship with my housemate- it just pisses me off when i cant sit on my own sofa, and i pay a fair amount of rent like. So i'm not as talkative as usual. And i hate confrontation as i'm so bad at it, that i don't really want to bring it up.
> ...


You rock :yes
Yeah I can see how living with a couple could be super annoying. That's actually one of the thing that puts me off hanging out with couples overall. Feeling like a third wheel.



StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't know if chips come in bag form in Canada (I think you're Canadian :um) or what but you should definitely pick up a bag of these if you have the chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen those. Are they one of the new Lays Kettle chips? Maybe it's just me but I never see interesting chip Flavours. And yeah. I said Flavo*u*rs.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I shake my fist at you, man! I'm just going to throw random letters together in my posts now and confuse people, hah. I shouldn't have divulged that though.


8)

In retrospect telling the dogs I would take them for a walk later when they have no concept of time was a bad idea.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

3:00, hometime :clap but I think I'll stay a few minutes for good measure...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't know if chips come in bag form in Canada (I think you're Canadian :um) or what but you should definitely pick up a bag of these if you have the chance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

> If you find Art depressing at least you're experiencing it. It's impacting you. Art is a struggle to overcome. What greater struggle can there be than the overcoming of the knowledge that our lives are ultimately meaningless. When we assume our lives have meaning, it's only as a comfort, it's an illusion we create to save ourselves from participating in a struggle that no﻿ one has ever won, and none of us can hope to win either.


this really impacted me for some reason.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Dude is getting wayyy too philosophical.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, the mulch scent is better than the poo scent.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> It could actually be preggo. I unknowingly bought an orange molly that was preg, and she had babies in the tank. then the black molly I had ate the babies and the new mom. :stu


aww poor molly bbs.  that's sad.

mine's a male betta though so it can't be pregnant, although secretly I wish that it was. none of my fish have ever had babies before and I think it would be kind of cool.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Gahhhh... I need a freakin' hug bad... one of those really tight ones... I need it from someone who hasn't showered or shaved and smells good.... and I need them to really not let go and make me lose myself in that hug. I need someone to melt me into a million pieces... and make me forget it all.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

This place is a fantasy land, nothing that happens here even matters.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> This place is a fantasy land, nothing that happens here even matters.


Sure you don't wanna put that in the positive thinking thread...:hide


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

all charaters were wiped from the server because of the update...i freaking hate that. All that hard work for nothing.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to go to my neighbors and ask them if they'll write me a mini reference letter...ugh...

Other than that don't know what I want to do tonight...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Eliza said:


> You rock :yes
> Yeah I can see how living with a couple could be super annoying. That's actually one of the thing that puts me off hanging out with couples overall. Feeling like a third wheel.


Thanks Eliza, i felt really good about myself today.

And the issue with my housemate, is that when we both moved in, we were both single, which was great. And i'm happy for him that he has a gf, but if i have to spend another Friday night (which is my chill out night) acting as a spare wheel, i'm gonna drive home to the sticks.

And the gf has her own room in a house nearby, but they just seem to go *everywhere *in couples, and me just recently single, i don't want to see that much, its a constant reminder.

Man i can get so bloody uptight, i think i need to just chill a bit. Its no big deal i suppose


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometimes-NO-really IS a complete sentence!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I have to go to my neighbors and ask them if they'll write me a mini reference letter...ugh...
> 
> Other than that don't know what I want to do tonight...


Crap, I chickened out. I don't think they were home anyways though.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

tiny rainbows on my ceiling right now. i'd like to think this is the universe's way of telling me good job for being such an awesome person.

except i'm not that awesome so


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

and here we go again - glasses are ready. :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just chased my father down with a pair of tweezers. He had the longest single eyebrow hair in the HISTORY OF MANKIND growing all down his face. 

He is not pleased with me.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ gurrrl, get him when he is sleeping. but be careful, that's a risky area. we don't want no eye stabbing.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I think ive had enough dominos for one day :fall


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmmm...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This room will look nice soon enough...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Making friends is HARD! 
Yes it is complicated! Why don't you understand?
Wonderful day at work.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> and here we go again - glasses are ready. :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

atticusfinch said:


> ^ gurrrl, get him when he is sleeping. but be careful, that's a risky area. we don't want no eye stabbing.


Oh no, I got that sucker. I snuck up behind my dad when he was in a reclining chair.

I am a horrible daughter.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I miss kirrby


He's in a better place.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need someone real bad. Are you real bad?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wait, so Comedy Central cancelled Onion Sportsdome to give us some stupid sports show with Norm McDonald instead? Yeesh.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Girls never fight fair.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Seen two girls from POF at the bar tonight, but I'm sure they did not recognize me ;p


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Post Quick Reply ......... Go Advanced

decisions decisions


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> I need a drink.











Disaronno and ginger ale :squeeze


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i thought easter was when jesus died.
so why do people say "happy easter"? 
:stu


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Eliza said:


> i thought easter was when jesus died.
> so why do people say "happy easter"?
> :stu


Jesus rose from the dead on Easter  And that is happy!

Happy Easter!


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

The pirate's life is the life for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I finally got a long rest


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy ****, forgot some lady was coming to clean the house today. The place is a mess!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

so. did kate middleton toss her bouquet?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Freebird said:


> Girls never fight fair.


that's pretty funny, coming from a pirate.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

leonardess said:


> that's pretty funny, coming from a pirate.


Showcase #1 :b

Piracy is a necessity, not a choice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe I need another nap


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah... my throat is feeling a bit swollen and my nose feels drippy.

this could be my ticket out of easter dinner. oh boy. we'll seeee! :boogie


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Damnit I ate meat today. So straight to the depths of hell is where I'm going.....Lord forgive me.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Why is doing nothing so tiring


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Holy ****, forgot some lady was coming to clean the house today. The place is a mess!


She's mad at me because I don't know where extra vacuum bags are...:afr

wtf.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

crsohr said:


> Damnit I ate meat today. So straight to the depths of hell is where I'm going.....Lord forgive me.


Oops I had chicken and pasta at lunch. Oh well :lol

I just had to run down the street to get my knucklehead dog because my knucklehead brother and his friend opened the gate right at the moment when i let the dog out to pee. i told the boys to stop chasing the dog because he thought it was a game. i called him and luckily he came right to me. sadly this isn't the first time we've had to chase him down.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

_Boy, you need something outside of this here.

Like what?

A life. A life, you know what that is? It's the **** that happens while you're waiting for moments that never come._

I like that line.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I just watched Darren Criss and The Warblers from Glee perform "Teenage Dream" on the Ellen DeGeneres Show! :boogie

They're such cuties... :mushy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My cat made me go outside and then ditched me. :sigh


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

im going to fry perogies and sprinkle cayenne pepper on them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - nine hours of sleep total today. That is the most in a looooong time.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I really want to buy some daffodils.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Day one, done and dusted.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> im going to fry perogies and sprinkle cayenne pepper on them.


That actually sounds really good.

I like frying them, then put them on a plate with ground beef and shredded cheese on top. then warm it all up to melt the cheese. then dip the perog in sour cream with cut up green onions...ahh :love2


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Storms!!  :hide


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Storms!!  :hide


Don't be zcared sweetie! :squeeze :kiss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it appropriate for a moderator to tell someone in the "post a picture of yourself" thread that they look like a drag queen? :sus


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

njodis said:


> Is it appropriate for a moderator to tell someone in the "post a picture of yourself" thread that they look like a drag queen? :sus


:eek :um :stu :tiptoe


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Don't be zcared sweetie! :squeeze :kiss


Im trying!! :b :hide :kiss


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

So many interesting girls on this forum.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Overtime tomorrow at 6am arghh! Should i stay up, or try and get a few hours kip? I wont be going to sleep until 2am anyway.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thankfully i got to have the apartment to myself for my chill-out night! Friday nights are always chill out nights for me :banana


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> _Boy, you need something outside of this here.
> 
> Like what?
> 
> ...


That's a pretty cool line!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh Christ I wish I'd never read that thread. :rain :cry


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry. I've always suspected parts of her brain were missing. :um


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> Oh Christ I wish I'd never read that thread. :rain :cry


 :squeeze


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

My phone went dead in the middle of a phone interview.










These things always happen to me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^ wow... that's painful. Good grief.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I'd rather just not have crushes on any gal for awhile. I'm confused. Nothing comes of it anyway, they're all a million miles away. I should just forget it, get out of here for awhile.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder how they'd feel about me painting this a nice lavender? Yeah, outlook not so good.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

damn, mr. ripley is pretty f*cking talented. who knew matt damon could be so grotesque?


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

****. Please don't let me get depressed again. Please don't let me get depressed again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Freebird said:


> ****. Please don't let me get depressed again. Please don't let me get depressed again.


:squeeze


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :squeeze


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

love the colors of the pretty Easter eggs!


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Okamato Nobuhiko is everywhere! 

I mean in the animes that I'm interested in he's bound to be in it. Sekai ichi hatsukoi and ao no exorcist. Popularity is great but the frequent occurence of him being in animes kinda puts me off for some reason..


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

agh so tired, so lazy... have to undress, brush teeth, take a shower... can't move my body.... :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 4:15am and I could use a hot shower.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's 4:15am and I could use a hot shower.


Why are you up so late? :sus

I'm still awake because I have to finish writing a 5 page research paper on World Religions due in 3.5 hours. I also have to study for a test in 6.5 hours. I just love the thrill of procrastination! :lol :blank


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Poodle-hair is Congressman MD's* son? Oh, that makes sense.


*A pox on Ron Paul for not being a senator. I would've called him Senator Sawbones. You could've been a super hero, Ronny.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

So sleepy.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

It's a long time since I've seen a site update that looked as bad as the one at POF. I know they were advertising for a developer a while ago but maybe they could have got one that _didn't_ use a guide dog...

"_You are only allowed 3,000 friends_". Really? I'll bear it in mind! :b


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I should've bought the damn thing. :bash


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Family trip to the Okanagan, woo wooooo.

Updating Ipod with new songs to block out actual family time, even more wooooo.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Play car games!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Noooo there is no more limewire?! How do I download songs for freeeee?

Technology makes me feel like a small and confused child.

Steven what car games do you know? I might need them


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> Noooo there is no more limewire?! How do I download songs for freeeee?


BitTorrent! :um :lol

Wow...watching tv and am just stunned at the tornado damage thats hit the cites near me


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Umm...look out the window and comment on stuff?

If you were trying to download some Hootie and the Blowfish I can just send it to you.

...

Is Barry Melrose the Canadian Gandhi?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aphexfan said:


> BitTorrent! :um :lol


What is this Torrent of Bit you speak of?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> What is this Torrent of Bit you speak of?


Its a much better version of limewire where you can downlaod movies, tv shows, and music


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LIMEWIRE? :haha :hahaGuuurl...it's not 2004 any more  I was more of a Frostwire girl myself...less ads and viruses (virii?).

Go to www.filestube.com and search for your desired tuneage there...much safer, and the authorities aren't watching you, unlike bittorrent :|


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Green days are done, now time to quit smoking quit drinking and sort your fncking shif out you lazy pastard gooooooooooooo


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

If anything in this life is certain it's that my dogs love rolling in poop.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I asked him out! Well, not really, but still :boogie


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> If anything in this life is certain it's that my dogs love rolling in poop.


true...and eating it in some cases, like mine :|

Speaking of dogs...I drove mine to Petsmart to have his nails clipped today. He hates being in the car, so I drove on the highway to get there quicker...my first time on the highway in years, woo :boogie it wasn't that bad, just fast...the only thing is that I got lost on the way back (pathetic, it's only two exits away), when I got to my exit, I was in the northbound lane on the far left instead of south lane on the far right..I wish I could say this is the first time I've screwed up on a highway on/offramp :lol I was gonna do some james bond move and go 2 lanes over to the south, but a bunch of cars came barrelling down and blocked the way, so i had to go north and turn up a side street and come back down...so of course because of all that extra driving my dog vomited in the back seat. There are actually chunks of food wedged in the upholstery and I couldn't get them out...but I'm not telling my mother, hopefully it dries up odour-free


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok ^ ewww! Poor puppy!
I was promised sunshine! It's a nasty day... Where is my chatty friend I need to talk! 
I love spending Saturday's in bed <3


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe I'm just scared, and embarrassed.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i failed today. oh well. tomorrow is a new shot at getting off the drink and smoke. i wasn't meant to be this person.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> ughhh i give the **** up.


Don't give up Needy. NEVER give up. You are young and have an entire life ahead of you full of wonders and great things. You may be in a funk, and feeling down, understandably, But keep fighting! You will win. I guarantee it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Man I think this is going to be a bad allergy season. My eyes are all rid and are itching like crazy!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Nap, check. Lunch, check. Still relaxing in bed, check!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

So I got offered a job...start on Monday. But I have to bring in two letters/notes of reference saying that I am a "person of good character suitable for working with individuals with disabilities."

I was going to have my friend do one since he used to work there. But then the other...I was planning on having my neighbor do it but he's been gone the last few nights...so I don't really know what to do. Would it be bad to get one from my Uncle who teaches kids who have disabilities? Or is family a no-no. Ugh...this is annoying...


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

I love this commercial.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I am the *********


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> So I got offered a job...start on Monday. But I have to bring in two letters/notes of reference saying that I am a "person of good character suitable for working with individuals with disabilities."
> 
> I was going to have my friend do one since he used to work there. But then the other...I was planning on having my neighbor do it but he's been gone the last few nights...so I don't really know what to do. Would it be bad to get one from my Uncle who teaches kids who have disabilities? Or is family a no-no. Ugh...this is annoying...


Use you're family and just change their last names. I've done that several times and it's worked for me.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm... why don't I wear lipstick more often?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ugh...I don't wanna do anything but I told my friend I would. :doh

_What do you wanna do?_ I have no ****ing idea!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm beginning to think it might be possible to be mildly bipolar... and that I am [email protected]%S


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Jcgrey said:


> Don't give up Needy. NEVER give up. You are young and have an entire life ahead of you full of wonders and great things. You may be in a funk, and feeling down, understandably, But keep fighting! You will win. I guarantee it.


+billion


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I actually love the song "never gonna give you up". i know it's corny but i actually enjoy it :um i never knew the name of the song when i heard it as a kid. when the rickroll meme started, i was glad to be reminded of a song from my youth

/coolstorybro


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hungry but don't want to go anywhere...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I feel like playing some tennis.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I rode my bike in the rain! YAY!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ew I have a celebrity crush. Nooooo...o. I am one of those girls! 

Oh well. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> I rode my bike in the rain! YAY!


Right on. Rain or shine. :yes


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

This is a song about a superhero named tony, this is tonys theme.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Every time I hear that song I kind of wish I had a friend named Tony so I could play it for him all the time. He would probably get sick of it though...stupid Tony.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, family. Gotta hate 'em.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Torres got his first goal in Chelsea blue, good stuff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to visit my mother tomorrow


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I love Damien Rice his voice is amazing!
I wish my friend would text me so I know if we r going out or not! If not getting my drink on anyway!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Friend didn't get back to me...probably should have texted more than IDK when he asked what I wanted to do. Oh well.

...

Sit down.

Dog barks at door.

Get up.

Walk to door to let dog in.

Dog runs away.

Sit back down.

Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Torres got his first goal in Chelsea blue, good stuff


yesss


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

SNUGGLES! Sometimes I like saying "snugglebunny" to myself because it reminds me of how you make me smile every day. How did you even come up with snugglebunny for me? :lol I love being your snugglebunny. You're so cute... :mushy :love2


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm home alone and have a six-pack of beer, what could possibly go wrong? 8)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> SNUGGLES! Sometimes I like saying "snugglebunny" to myself because it reminds me of how you make me smile every day. How did you even come up with snugglebunny for me? :lol I love being your snugglebunny. You're so cute... :mushy :love2


This post put a giant smile on my face :mushy :love2


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> This post put a giant smile on my face :mushy :love2


Aww... :blush :mushy :love2

:kiss :love


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Aww... :blush :mushy :love2
> 
> :kiss :love


:love2 :kiss :kiss


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shoot me in the face


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

*2000 posts :boogie:banana*


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I could really do without Easter crap tomorrow. Man these next couple days are going to be stressful...


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope this tunnel ends.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It was Easter?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Future king is getting married, hopefully she wont embarrass the Royal family and later have an "accident"


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ahh... well rested... my head is clearer. I slept a lot yesterday evening and just woke up. I did manage to run to the grocery store last night late (nearly 10 p.m.) and bought stuff for the breakfast this morning.

I bought assorted fruit and bagels and whipped cream, cream cheese and honey butter... I have my toaster packed and some cinnamon sugar (I did forget to buy creamer for the coffee and will have to stop at a quick store to p/u on my way down there in an hour). I have some serving trays to arrange it all on... it should look really pretty as I got all of the freshest fruit (watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew, strawberries, blueberries, blackberries and pineapple... and a few bananas)... I plan to arrange them neatly on a platter so all the colors compliment each other. Then I have 3 types of bagels and will do the same with them - like a pyramid/mound. the breakfast table should look really nice. Of all the things I could have to do for this family reunion I am really happy I was tasked with food... even though it's stressful... it's one of the things I do best. Mostly I'm glad I was able to rest and recover from yesterday. OH, and it's Easter... my son spent the night with his cousins last night so I could have quiet time to recover from the chaos... I put together an Easter basket full of goodies for him to dig into when I get there... he's not expecting it with so much going on )


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> I'm home alone and have a six-pack of beer, what could possibly go wrong? 8)


You could drop an open beer.:no


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Easter


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm moving again in one month. When will i find a stable home?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monring peeps! Happy Easter, if that's your thing.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy easter! Time to do absolutly nothing related to easter and do homework all day :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am in a thousand winds that blow,
I am the softly falling snow.
I am the gentle showers of rain,
I am the fields of ripening grain.
I am in the morning hush,
I am in the graceful rush
Of beautiful birds in circling flight,
I am the starshine of the night.
I am in the flowers that bloom,
I am in a quiet room.
I am in the birds that sing,
I am in each lovely thing.
Do not stand at my grave bereft
I am not there. I have not left.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Do not stand at my grave and weep,
> I am not there, I do not sleep.
> I am in a thousand winds that blow,
> I am the softly falling snow.
> ...


That's awesome. Did you write it?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You tell me that you love me but you never wanna see me again.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope everyone is having a Hoppy Easter!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Freebird said:


> That's awesome. Did you write it?


No, it's a poem by Mary Elizabeth Frye. I like it a lot, because that's how I like to think of people who've died.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> No, it's a poem by Mary Elizabeth Frye. I like it a lot, because that's how I like to think of people who've died.


Me too. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Feeling alot more happy with my life at the moment - if i start creating a healthy routine for myself it'll be half the battle!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Do not stand at my grave and weep,
> I am not there, I do not sleep.
> I am in a thousand winds that blow,
> I am the softly falling snow.
> ...


Ah. That's really nice.

------------------------------

You say the dog is pregnant like it's a good thing. I want to scream. You bring in the litter of puppies to the animal shelter time and time again as though you're a hero, but yet you can't be bothered to get the mom spayed.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh come on, cat 8 already?!

You're making me look bad..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Need motivation to finish paper....:mum


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

... tickled Atlas and he dropped the world.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Revising my thoughts on "things" who are you really!?!

I'm ready for a good dinner with a good friend!


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

****


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Monring peeps! Happy Easter, if that's your thing.


I love this. peeps for peeps, on Easter. We should have a peeps contest, like make up little scenarios with peeps. Like evil peeps - draw low, dark eyebrows on them and post a pic. things like that.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

No matter how stable the foundation may seem
Everything is crashing down on me

I like that. 

---

First day of work tomorrow...I keep going back and forth between excited and balls out anxious. Probably not going to be able to sleep...it's like the night before the first day of middle school/high school/college all over again.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

the next door neighbors cat is posessed for sure.

I've seen that movie the Thing - it looks all adorable but within its thinking things. And BAM - your torn from the inside out.

Pretty sure the neighbors are dead as I haven't seen them in like 3 days now.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Go HAWKS!!!!!!!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

why did i drink tonight?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love Tina from Bob's Burgers. I aspire to be more like her.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Estelle said:


> I love Tina from Bob's Burgers. I aspire to be more like her.


Bob's Burgers!!! :clap


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Bob's Burgers!!! :clap


Anuses!!!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

vaness said:


> why did i drink tonight?


But yer not alone..CHEERS! Let da happy hour begin!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm thinking baby you and I are undeniable, but I'm finding out love's unreliable.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Estelle said:


> Anuses!!!


lol.

....

My grandma makes the best tuna salad...THAT'S NO LIE.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

2:2 starting of 3rd period.. I can cut the tension with a knife.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been playing a lot of computer games the last few weeks and I've also put on a few pounds. Coincidence?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

my uncle is cooler than I had assumed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I lasted 8 days on my "quit smoking weed" plan. I think I prefer it(being sober). This is fun and all, but I feel bad about it. Time to get my **** together.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

sudden death overtime


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^His "beef" with the Oshawa Generals is really funny.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> sudden death overtime


Does playoff hockey go to a shootout after the first OT?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hmm yes another month ban me thinks.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Prom is only a few weeks away!!!! I can't wait...I'm actually going this year and with a date


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Give damn darn it give a damn..

WoooooooooOOooOoT!!!! 4:3 OT we WON!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't know banana was a plant.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_'And that is how we do'_ says Captain Serious










(now, somebody take me to the hospital. I almost died of a heart attack watching all this.)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want pizza.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Twilight cricket.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Being alone today has made me a mush ball. I miss my family, friends all I had before moving here. But I am so much happier 90% of the time it makes up for it. Just hate family holidays spent alone.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

complex said:


> Being alone today has made me a mush ball. I miss my family, friends all I had before moving here. But I am so much happier 90% of the time it makes up for it. Just hate family holidays spent alone.


:squeeze


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Switched to espresso from mocha today.

Change is afoot. Hold on, people.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

gah, i wish i could offer some kind of advice that wasn't so generic or cliche to certain posters who ask for help. :|


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^The simplest solution is usually the correct one...or something something...I'm sure you help a lot of people. Sometimes just showing support is enough...sometimes there's just not much you can say.

I needs to go to bed.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Going to Columbus tomorrow to shop. Yaay.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^The simplest solution is usually the correct one...or something something...I'm sure you help a lot of people. Sometimes just showing support is enough...sometimes there's just not much you can say.


true, true.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I got a text meant for someone else, but we ended up conversing for a whole 6 texts afterwards. I began to imagine that we would become friends and have this neat little story behind how we met. Oh I'm a lonely person.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_"The single biggest problem in communication is the illusion that it has taken place"_

... _Criminal Minds_ always has the best quotes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eyes half closed, huh?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so used to looking at my own feet that when I look at other peoples feet I think, "wow, what large feet."


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I wish we didn't live so far away from each other.  :cry


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I know hair will grow back but I'm feeling really stupid after getting this haircut :'(


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to goooo.......


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Boys gets threatened. Men don't care.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Some dreams refuse to die.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well, thanks, I guess.....

creative I'll take. thoughtful is okay. but rational? I can think of many things I've done that were not rational, including some to do with you. Rational? really? Really?? No more so than the next person. 

I'll replace rational with superbrilliantmarvellous. Anime is quite cool. 

reckless and crazy - yes, I don't want that either. so we agree on four points.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Invariable, love that word.


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

It infuriates me when people use lego in plural.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

> *Trochocephalic.*














> _adj. - Having an abnormally round head._


 Oh.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't want to go to work... I really need one full day completely alone to recover from the weekend... but I won't get it... I have to get ready for work and go in... suck it up and try to 'have a good day'. I'm not physically tired... just mentally and emotionally tired.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

good morning peeps! i hope everyone's having a restful long weekend..or if you don't work/go to school, well....i hope you're enjoying several days of nothing being open.. :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pesky neighbourhood doggy clothes napper is back.

He took my brand new rash vest:mum


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but those with class, consideration or intelligence knows when to express them and when to keep their thoughts and opinions to themselves. If it serves no productive purpose n airing them... or if they are meant to hurt, bully or harrass... then they should have zero right to be spoken.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh, the kids here seem to know everything about guns...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I took a walk & now I have a blister on my foot.

Ouch.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally get to unpack!! No more boxes! Maybe this will finally feel like "home"


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

The Captain becomes moody at sea. He's
afraid of water; such bully amounts that prove the
seas. . . 

A glass of water is one thing. A man easily downs
it, capturing its menace in his bladder; pissing it
away. A few drops of rain do little harm, save to
remind of how grief looks upon the cheek. 

One day the water is willing to bear your ship
upon its back like a liquid elephant. The next day
the elephant doesn't want you on its back, and
says, I have no more willingness to have you
there; get off. 

At sea this is a sad message. 

The Captain sits in his cabin wearing a
parachute, listening to what the sea might say. . .


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

He's gone so now I don't have to wonder why he's been avoiding me. Though to be fair he may have been wondering why I was avoiding him.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

First day of work was good...wasn't really work just orientation stuff...I am so sleepy, woke up seemingly once every hour after finally falling asleep last night. Stupid anticipation anxiety.

:yawn


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love playing tennis by myself.

Also, how do I have 24 friends on here when I don't talk to anybody? I wear the expression of my avatar as I contemplate this.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Gone but not forgotten. Or should I say, Forgotten but not gone?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I know what you're thinking.."If only there was an adorable puppy in my life right now to brighten my day. But where am I going to find a puppy at this hour?"

Don't worry denizens of SAS. I am here for you and all your puppy related needs.










On Friday I drove out to another city with my sister to pick up her new corgi pup. Sorry Hipster Puppy, but I think my heart belongs to a different k9 now.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It turns out freedom ain't nothing but missing you. And I go back to December all the time...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

awww...corgis are so adorable. i want another puppy :love2


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Added new photos to my albums if anyone wants to take a gander. Wait a minute, this isn't Facebook. Anyway. I hope all of you wonderful SASers are have a great day!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a sick chick


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

it really annoys me that this pair of jeans is too loose around the ankles.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmmm microwavable in 90 second dinners :roll :b yummy lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Win this thing, boys. Do it for Kopi!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Hmmm microwavable in 90 second dinners :roll :b yummy lol


:eek You didn't like my chicken pot pie?  :cry :rain


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My last night with the house to myself.  

Don't know what I want to listen to...or what I want to do...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek You didn't like my chicken pot pie?  :cry :rain


 I is sorry! I got hungry again :b I loved your chicken pot pie :squeeze :kiss


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I is sorry! I got hungry again :b I loved your chicken pot pit :squeeze :kiss


Oh sweetie, well you can ask me for more food if you're hungry again! :b Here are some beef nachos! :boogie

And it's chicken pot PIE, not PIT. :roll :lol :kiss


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ok I just changed it to pie :lol, and thanks for the nachos!!! :yay :boogie nachos sound sooo much better then my awful microwavable dinner uke
Did you wanna share with me? :kiss


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Monroee said:


> I took a walk & now I have a blister on my foot.
> 
> Ouch.


Me too, only yesterday and for a long freakin' time. Everything is sore. Even my back, which puzzles me. I will find more suitable walking shoes.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> ok I just changed it to pie :lol, and thanks for the nachos!!! :yay :boogie nachos sound sooo much better then my awful microwavable dinner uke
> Did you wanna share with me? :kiss


:lol Of course I'll share with you sweetie! :kiss :love


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :lol Of course I'll share with you sweetie! :kiss :love


Aww ok :love, but you cant hog them all! :kma :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why are soooooo dang many images jpg compression applied to pics uploaded to SAS and Facebook etc. makes them look like crapola!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoa! ok I'm not that buzzed YET


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, that sounded so robotic.

Need. Sleep. Now!

Right after I do the robot. Oh yeaaa. 8)


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Aww ok :love, but you cant hog them all! :kma :b


That's okay, I haz pizza too! You can haz a slice if you want... :kiss :love


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking forward to tomorrow when I can buy some new make-up & wear my new lace gloves.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sick of being stuck in this house! What to do where to go!??


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> That's okay, I haz pizza too! You can haz a slice if you want... :kiss :love


Nomnomnom opcorn I dont think im gonna be hungry for awhile :lol :love


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Nomnomnom opcorn I dont think im gonna be hungry for awhile :lol :love


:lol Yeah we're both gonna be like this after we're full... :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:lol now we is both fat :b


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :lol now we is both fat :b


:lol We needz some exercise! :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's all too steep, with out her here


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I cant even ****ing kill myself to get out of this ****ing hell hole . What the ****. gotta find the courage some were soon deep inside


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

I really hope I'm doing the right thing. I thought I was doing the right thing before. I don't ****ing know anymore. I guess my heart is in the right place. That's all that really matters.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

And when I fall asleep your all that I see.
You're in my thoughts and all of my prayers.
I wish I could mean all that you mean to me.
My angel without wings.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jcgrey said:


> I cant even ****ing kill myself to get out of this ****ing hell hole . What the ****. gotta find the courage some were soon deep inside


*hugs* As Churchill said, "If you're going through hell, keep going." You will likely make it out unscathed, but killing yourself is a guarantee you won't.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

^  I'm sorry your life is so difficult. I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Freebird said:


> ^  I'm sorry your life is so difficult. I wish there was something I could do.


Just saying what you did has helped. even in the slightest. I't shows that ttere are really peoople that care (like you, and others Laura for example) and that helps me make it through. one step, one day at a time.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Just saying what you did has helped. even in the slightest. I't shows that ttere are really peoople that care (like you, and others Laura for example) and that helps me make it through. one step, one day at a time.


A lot of us have been there. I know I have. Just hang on and you will come out a stronger person for it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

We all are going through VERY similar hardships here, and it pleasses me and helps me to know that I can count on you guys for help when I need it.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:group


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure lots of us have hit rock bottom before. It's no easy feat to climb back up, but once you do the view is beautiful.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is painful to say... but the new Beastie Boys album is slightly disappointing. =\


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I see the Bert avatar would come into play here.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hoooooooome.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^I see the Bert avatar would come into play here.


:lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Estoy cansado.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

oh boy, why did i even bother?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

One day, someone will figure out a heathy way to lose weight with only cheeseburgers and beer, and I will praise his holy name.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Can't fix crazy. I just gotta find the crazy mother ship. :troll


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

OMG that thread made me lmao :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't sleep again, but on the upside, I'll be up to see the sunrise again. Out comes the camera.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm on the extreme anxiety weight loss diet.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Now that that's out of the way, I'm going to pass out on the couch. Adieu.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

One step closer.. One game more to the Being the ONE again.. WOOOT~


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not carrying my purse with me today. It's probably gonna feel like I'm missing a limb.

Also, I hope I don't scream out, "Oh my God, someone stole my purse!", in Starbucks... again.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

Girl's got style.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Therapy today. First appointment in a few years...first time I've ever gone with the intention of going more than once...kind of nervous...not sure what to talk about because I'm not sure what's wrong with me...:hide


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ugh! April 26, I can't believe April's almost over! So much time wasted


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Avocado chocolate pudding. Yes?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Avocado chocolate pudding. Yes?


:yes and a carrot with cheese :yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

EKC1224 said:


> :yes and a carrot with cheese :yes


Sorry I don't have any carrots. But berries


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

letitrock said:


> Ugh! April 26, I can't believe April's almost over! So much time wasted


Don't remind me!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Sorry I don't have any carrots. But berries
> 
> YUM! I'll share with you - one spoonful~ :yes


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Therapy today. First appointment in a few years...first time I've ever gone with the intention of going more than once...kind of nervous...not sure what to talk about because I'm not sure what's wrong with me...:hide


Good luck! Let us know how it goes. The first appointment is usually directed by the therapist to probe at what's wrong.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm off work on a weekday watching Maury and eating Kraft Dinner.

YEAYUH.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Newp.. Not gonna do a dang thing today.. Not 'til 9pm. Let it pour.. i'll mop later >=S


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to ask my manager a question.

I can't _not_ ask, because I'm asking about a job for my brother.

Okay okay...deep breathing...and here I goooooooooo! *whoosh*


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I want to be drunk. Very drunk. I'm getting there.

I'm starting to believe the druggies and the alcoholics in a dead end situation have found the right answer in their addiction. Why else would so many resort to it? It gives them release from the constant suffering that life has turned into.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

get this **** out of my head~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I rushed home from class just in time for the Ellen DeGeneres Show! 

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Come on billabong, that wave was like one foot.

And your leash snapped 


Bad jou jou guys, bad..


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm really f'n bored


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Deathinmusic said:


> I want to be drunk. Very drunk. I'm getting there.
> 
> I'm starting to believe the druggies and the alcoholics in a dead end situation have found the right answer in their addiction. Why else would so many resort to it? It gives them release from the constant suffering that life has turned into.


lol.. yer making me want one. Ah hell~ CHEERS :drunk


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I would like to know what the **** is wrong with me :sus:blank


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I would like to know what the **** is wrong with me :sus:blank


Don't ask me, or me.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My mom is making me a sandwich. It's a chicken sandwich.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Good luck! Let us know how it goes. The first appointment is usually directed by the therapist to probe at what's wrong.


Thanks! Yeah definitely lots of probing. It went really well I think...she was super nice...thinks I have SA and Dysthymia...I was really nervous but didn't have any reservations about telling her anything which seems kinda weird. I think I'm going to go back.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

So I just agreed to go see an old friend tomorrow (old best friend in fact) who I haven't been in any contact with in the last 4 months or so. I feel really weird about it. What the hell am I going to say? What am I going to talk about? I feel like I could have no place in his life anymore especially since he hasn't shown any interest in having me in his life. I know he is really busy though and doesn't overthink things like I do. It's still hard. Part of me just wants to stay home.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I really want to see Fast Five this weekend but I'm worried that my head will be spinning with confusion because I missed 2-4.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I think I'm going to go back.


 I'm glad it went well.

I transitted an hour into work to discover my eggs had died and thus I couldn't do any of my experiments. So I transitted an hour back home.

Oh well. At least I can now watch Judge Judy in my underwear YEAYUH.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

All hail autosave :nw


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> All hail autosave :nw


^YES!!! I was really hoping for your sake that autosave was working... my computer has it and I've really appreciated it many times. Very happy for you.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

caflme said:


> ^YES!!! I was really hoping for your sake that autosave was working... my computer has it and I've really appreciated it many times. Very happy for you.


Aww thank you! :squeeze, yes I am very very grateful for autosave, it saved me from a total hear attack :fall lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I live in a world where telling a woman to BACK IT UP LIKE A TONKA TRUCK is considered a compliment. How did I get here?

I can't wait for a man to compare a part of _my _anatomy to heavy machinery. If he can successfully compare me to a bulldozer I will totally sleep with him.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm glad it went well.


Thankya!

---------

Do all Canadian girls like hockey? Seems like it...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Do all Canadian girls like hockey? Seems like it...


Not all of us :lol But I _used_ to like hockey...dunno if that counts...:stu

My mom's funny. She complains about the dog, says stuff like how it was a mistake to get him. And it _was_ a bad idea, because she got the dog exclusively for my brother to take care of, and he was like 12 or 13 at the time. She's been threatening to give the dog away since he was a few months old. But you know she loves him. Every little thing he does, "oh look what berkeley's doing! that's the funniest thing i've ever seen. look at the expression on his face!" lol. once you notice different expressions on your dog's face, how can you just give it away? you can't. also my grandma's gonna be heartbroken if he's given away because she loves the dog and he loves her. so...i'm gonna keep telling myself all this so that i can feel secure that he won't be given away while i'm abroad. :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Speak with a big stick and carry it softly. I'm pretty sure that's how the saying goes.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

♥ "Corey's eyes are like a jungle, he smiles it's like the radio. He whispers songs into my window in words nobody knows. There's pretty girls on every corner they watch him as he's walkin' home sayin' does he know...will you ever know. You're beautifull every little piece love, don't you know you're really gonna be someone. Ask anyone. And when you find everything you looked for, I hope your life leads you back to my door...oh but if it don't, stay beautiful" ♥
(Taylor Swift-Stay Beautiful)
I love that song


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i miss byfuglien _a lot_ at the moment. big buf- come back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a guitar solo stuck in my head. It makes humming a challenge when you need to reach impossibly high notes!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am having a "kick myself" moment. :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Exhausted! Ready to fall asleep but would rather be chatting but starting to think the other person doesn't think the same. :/ hate this


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exhausted and ready to fall asleep is a pretty good description for me. What a long day! I have been up for 17 hours now.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Music then bed.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

hfjigkjjieojde!1!!!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like I won't be going to anything during senior week. I'll just be home by myself the entire week. So much for graduating. :cry :rain


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Looks like I won't be going to anything during senior week. I'll just be home by myself the entire week. So much for graduating. :cry :rain


Why?

grats on 1000 posts btw!

-------

I love super long weekends, first say of the working week a wednesday. Make this the norm pls, k thnx.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> Would anyone be paranoid if SAS could read the logs for the Search button ? As in see what ever you searched ? ....


I bet we would see a handful of creepy things xD


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Is anyone else having trouble with gmail today?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> Would anyone be paranoid if SAS could read the logs for the Search button ? As in see what ever you searched ? ....


Search the site through google instead using site search. Just put in site:www.socialanxietysupport.com. Like this.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> Would anyone be paranoid if SAS could read the logs for the Search button ? As in see what ever you searched ? ....


Drew could. Not saying that he would, but he could. :um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Geez Louise. JLo is like twice my age and looks 4 billion times better than me.

I hate her.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

So it is better to speak
remembering
we were never meant to survive.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Drinking alcohol before meeting an old friend... just to make it a little easier. This is kinda pathetic isn't it?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Good morning fellow SASers!  Well, it's morning here in the northwest US anyhow.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it would be fun to have a penis.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If I cannot inspire love...

*
I must instill fear.*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Due to a misplaced block my name is now spelled Shanon instead of Shannon.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You know what I love about the spring? You take a look outside, and it's like everyone and everything has come alive again.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

The supervisor that hired me, crazy nice guy, just told me he's leaving in a month. Kind of lame. :blank


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

wait, why would you name one of the twins after you (*insert name* _junior_)?

... what about the other little man? That is not naming a child etiquette!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Hooray for inferiority complexes!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Hooray for inferiority complexes!


narcissistic daddy just couldn't wait


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So many bloody sex dreams last night! The hell did I eat!!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^I don't know but it must have been good ;o) 

Here's what I wanna know. What makes me choose my clothes each morning. I mean why one day do I choose blue jeans and another day black... what determines what my brain chooses. Or shoes... white vs. blue sneakers. Or shirts... which nurses smock I put on or what color t-shirt. Or what color or style of underwear for that matter. It struck me this morning as I was getting dressed... it doesn't feel like a mood thing... but I don't consciously choose so what is my brain doing there.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Home was always quiet till the sun went down...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ospi said:


> So many bloody sex dreams last night! The hell did I eat!!!!


I dunno but can I have some, please? I dreamed about there being wild animals in my bedroom. I wasn't scared and it was nice to see vividness back in my dreams, but ehhh. Sex dreams sound better. Gimme!


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

what's with people on Tumblr and posting dreamy photographs of tree branches?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

emptybottle2 said:


> what's with people on Tumblr and posting dreamy photographs of tree branches?


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to do alittle dance :boogie


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I just remembered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely remember saying that... It's the Yellow 5!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

emptybottle2 said:


> what's with people on Tumblr and posting dreamy photographs of tree branches?


:haha ...so true. Or macro photos of skittles, or a pic of some random girl wearing a frilly dress, neon-coloured tights and a pair of ratty Chucks or something.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just bought music for the first time in probably 5 years.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone should make a website where you pick your favorite bands and then the website sends you messages when those bands come out with new music. I never keep up and then all of a sudden it's like what, they had an album come out 9 months ago????


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I...need...CAKE.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was reminded a few times tonight... of just how insignificant, temporary and dispensable we all are.... that I am. I'm reminded of how a friend once vanished on my 21st birthday... we'd been close, intimate, sharing a deep connection... then he was gone... vanished... leaving his business, his car, clothes, money, everything... just up and left. He reappeared 20 years later with a very logical explanation... but it never could quite heal the damage to our relationship that it did.

There were other times that happened... enough times that now when people vanish I expect to never hear from them again... I suppose it's easier to assume it's over and dead and gone... than to keep hoping and feel like a fool when it happens again.

My ex-husband... so seemingly wonderful until I married him... then once we were married for a month he began to drink... I'll never forget the awful gut wrenching feeling of waking up to an empty bed, empty room, empty house... knowing he was off on another drunk... not knowing whether it would be hours, or days, or a week before he was sober enough to show up and pass out or get the call in the middle of the night to come pick him up somewhere.

Even three years ago... a relationship that lasted a full year... tenuous at best but I thought even if we didn't make it as gf/bf... that I could always be his friend... after 365 days... he just up and told me it was done... that it had only been good because of attraction and temptation... that he felt nothing... and that even a handshake was pushing the limits of how we should say goodbye.

I suppose that's why at jobs I worked so hard, and at relationships... to feel worthy of being kept on... being worth of them staying... but... in the end we are all dispensable, insignificant... replaceable. 

Maybe that's the lesson I need to get through my head... that nothing will ever last... that the price for giving a dam is all about the pain, fear and insecurity... waiting for the death, the abandonment or the loss.

... just waiting for it all to start over and happen again.

Sorry for the depressing post.... I guess I just need to go bed.... sleep off this malaise that settled in tonight. There are so many tornadoes ripping up ground and houses only a few several hundred miles away and the storm is moving this way. Death, destruction... loss... people injured, homeless... say a prayer for those in the path in Mississippi, Alabama and Georgia... and pray that as it sweeps into Florida that it misses this area where my son and I live... in our mobile home... it is supposed to get ugly here in a few hours... wish us luck.

Goodnight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to floss & brush my teeth


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Someone should make a website where you pick your favorite bands and then the website sends you messages when those bands come out with new music. I never keep up and then all of a sudden it's like what, they had an album come out 9 months ago????


http://www.last.fm/

That's _kinda_ what last.fm is like.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm outside of your window with my radio. <3


----------



## jmil (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't wait for some coffee and reading tomorrow morning.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How do you fix a completely destroyed sleep schedule? I've never been this screwed up in a long time. I work on my own time, too, so it's not like I have to be awake at a certain time. I tried the "just don't go to sleep until the next night" method and ended up falling asleep at about 9am, which made it way worse. I'm starting to suffer from mild insomnia, which is a lovely new experience as well. I'm eventually going to be completely reversed from a normal sleeping pattern. I think nothing short of copious amounts of sleeping pills is going to fix this disaster. Please advise. :help
(I don't actually expect anyone to advise)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Only one week and two days. I can do this...I think.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Only one week and two days. I can do this...I think.


YOU CAN DO IT.

What is it?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Haha, it's the end of the semester.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I might actually read a math book tonight.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate apples unless it's in pie form or covered in chocolate


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

that little spider in the corner is expanding its web, a bit like a business. perhaps I shall feed it a moth? or just let it die. it might have babies. ew


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Just like, I, am with commas,

I think, I'm a, little,

overzealous with,

paragraphs.

,,,,,,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is windy.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's been 8 days..damn.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Spindrift said:


> Just like, I, am with commas,
> 
> I think, I'm a, little,
> 
> ...


Teehee.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Time to go to bed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wind,

LEAVE my vinyl siding ALONE!

Sincerely,
Millenniumman75


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My boss: Do you want to come in on Friday?

Me: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

My boss: Why?

Me: THE ROYAL WEDDING ZOMG!

My boss: .....wow.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

where is jay and dan? who are these girls? i want jay and dan.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I should probably start my essay, seeing as it's due tomorrow and it is currently past midnight.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

mandarins are yummy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

D11 said:


> mandarins are yummy.


Especially with pineapple and fried rice.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

No milk for my coffee...:doh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I was pretty convinced the wind was going to blow the house away in the middle of the night.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have to go out for dinner in 20 minutes. To a restaurant. With people. Where I'll have to order food. And talk. And make it seem effortless and fun. 

I have a ****ty attitude.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> No milk for my coffee...:doh


Had the same problem this morning. Had some almond milk in the fridge though.

Note: Do Not Use Almond Milk For Coffee.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why am I awake. it's too early.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

just had a fight with my dog. i think i won. grabbed his scruff each side, calmly but firmly forced him down, and sat on him for a minute until he calmed down. he's abusing his right to have balls. lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i swear i'm one of the few who uses cream rather than milk in my coffee/tea. and i'm cutting dairy out so nowadays i don't use either one, i just use coffeemate now


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Had the same problem this morning. Had some almond milk in the fridge though.
> 
> Note: Do Not Use Almond Milk For Coffee.


The funny thing is that I was gonna try doing that...oops:haha duly noted :lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A nap before studying sounds good. A long nap.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

LostIdentity said:


> just had a fight with my dog. i think i won. grabbed his scruff each side, calmly but firmly forced him down, and sat on him for a minute until he calmed down. he's abusing his right to have balls. lol


Roll him onto his back, grab him firmly by the throat (firmly but not choking),get down close and look him in the eye. You have to show him that you are the alpha dog. Once he relaxes you can let him up and give him a hug but youo have to be the dominant dog.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Please storm tonight.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Had the same problem this morning. Had some almond milk in the fridge though.
> 
> Note: Do Not Use Almond Milk For Coffee.


Don't use chocolate milk either. You think it'd be like a mocha...it's not. :no


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Once again, I've failed to take the necessary steps to ant-proof my shrine to Powdered Toast Man, and I'm dealing with the consequences.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I miss that mass of uncut hair that was on my head, I could just pull out strand after strand knowing I wasn't going to ruin what was already shapeless


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm being stalked by an administrator named Drew. :um


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :lol


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

And now a super moderator too. It's aight though. I like the attention.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

01001000 01010100 0101000 said:


> And now a super moderator too. It's aight though. I like the attention.


aaaannnd, a super super moderator except you won't see my name in the list because i'm invisible. :um


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

Indigo Flow said:


> aaaannnd, a super super moderator except you won't see my name in the list because i'm invisible. :um


Well you're a girl so feel free to stalk me all you want.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

wish I could inject some positivity into my vein.

how can i learn to stop giving a fu*k?
*


https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/g5psn
*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I called my uncle to see what he needs help with & he didn't even answer me, just said he would come get me in a hour...I could end up being there all night, the good news is there's never a shortage of liquor at his place & I've already poured myself my first of the night right now


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Oh, I wish I would make a decision already.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nooooo I napped through Judge Judy MY DAY IS RUINED.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Nooooo I napped through Judge Judy MY DAY IS RUINED.


:lol
_______________________________________________

I wish I would spend less time on the internet and this forum.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Nooooo I napped through Judge Judy MY DAY IS RUINED.


No, your life has been improved, you just don't know it yet!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

New Augustana! Yes I like Augustana and the Fray.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So excited for tonight! My mom and I are having a tea party! And are going to speak in British accents! And wear hats! And eat crumpets!

Bahaaaaaaaa.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahaha we did our taxes epically late while my sis made us fancy omelets <3
Don't worry about me I'm not crunching any more numbers. Last year I try that myself.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Especially with pineapple and fried rice.


Awwww, YUM!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Somehow I always get sauce on myself when I'm making spaghetti.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to practice my singing again


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel...nothing.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a pee test tomorrow! I hope I can pee!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^lol. Drink a lot.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I've made huge progress since last year at this time!!! Everything seems to come full circle. Last year I said "no" to the guy I like when he asked me to prom and didn't even go to prom (because of my SA.) NOW: I am going to prom with HIM next weekend and yesterday my counselor told me I no longer need to come to her because I am doing soooo much better!!!!     :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

beautifully strange said:


> I've made huge progress since last year at this time!!! Everything seems to come full circle. Last year I said "no" to the guy I like when he asked me to prom and didn't even go to prom (because of my SA.) NOW: I am going to prom with HIM next weekend and yesterday my counselor told me I no longer need to come to her because I am doing soooo much better!!!!     :boogie:boogie:boogie


Aww congrats on your progress!! :yay


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I just remembered I sat on a mirror about 2 or 3 years ago breaking it, this explains why I've been so unlucky.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I just remembered I sat on a mirror about 2 or 3 years ago breaking it, this explains why I've been so unlucky.


And why your butt hurts.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

he said the marriage pact is still intact. guess i won't die alone after all.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought some scratch lottery tickets. I will proceed to scratch them now.
I better be a hundred dollars richer.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Made steak quesadillas. mmmm so good


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3 day weekend after a 5 day weekend, I love this time of year!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww man after working this week and staying up 48 hours, I am going back to bed!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

What am I doing up at 7 in the morning on a weekend :stu


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

This is an outrage.

It's the day of the royal wedding.

As a proud citizen of the British Commonwealth, I should have a paid day off work, so I can stay home to watch Maury the Wedding.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Madness? THUUSSS! UUZZ!! SPAAAARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
..............
!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My legs are throbbing. This is weird.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Self-hatred is a vicious circle


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

need2bnormal said:


> fjfjkglfsk;lakjfk;lasdk
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ,....


and she wonders why she hits the posting wall!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Those of us who are older understand perfectly the phrase of which you speak. We even know the origins of it. There was period in the past where several postal workers went berserk and shot quite a few people including co-workers and customers. This was usually caused by the amount of stress that the USPS put on their employees.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I was around when the events took place although I was not a direct witness.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Why do I keep singing the bean burrito song??? :con :stu Guess I'm having a burrito for lunch today! :boogie :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Suddenly craving: a huge serving of raw veggies. Cauliflower, red pepper, brocco, cherry tomatoes, carrots. With ranch dressing on top :um 
Unfortunately I highly doubt we have anything fresh at home..


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I have a pee test tomorrow! I hope I can pee!


I did it! 8)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I did it! 8)


Congratulations. I got hit with a random test at work once. They got me just as I came back from the restroom. I had 2 hours and a limited amount of water that I was allowed to drink. At the end of the 2 hours I was able to squeeze out a couple of ounces that was barely enough.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:sus

... dude, you are such a disappointment.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

NRRGHGHGNERHGHNGNRGH. 

Stayed up till 6am watching the wedding.

I feel Blaeeeaarrrgggghhhhh.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The best part about having long bangs is that I can go weeks without plucking my eyebrows and nobody has to know.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I have a pee test tomorrow! I hope I can pee!





StevenGlansberg said:


> I did it! 8)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

When i was applying for financial aid it took me a half hour just to find the application on their website...it was like going on a easter egg hunt :tiptoe


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Not even partially true. Move on with your life and don't talk about me or the people I love and care about anymore.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fight Club - The best movie in the 90's


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Holy ****, I am so ****ed up. I went to my uncles to help him with some things & he gave me this herb/whiskey/wine drink he makes & it's *****n potent to say the least. I drank a few & now here I am, right out of of it. The good news is I got this great photo of him from the 70's, ultimate, lookin' prime. I've got to go visit him when he moves back to Jamaica


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> My laptop tuned off on me the other day while using it (due to battery cutting out). I tried loading it back up .. and it froze... I shut it down (via Start, etc.) and when I rebooted the Windows screen said "Preparing your desktop" and then a totally new desktop came up and my icons, defaults, etc seemed to be all back to the factory defaults. All of my desktop folders are gone .. and a lot of my work.... I tried "System Restore"and it had no effect -- even running it in safe mode.
> 
> Also, if I make some changes -- like making Firefox the default browser -- when I reboot the machine again it just reverts back to the "preparing your desktop" routine and resets everything.
> 
> On top of this ... all my school work is "gone" ... wtf


I'm more of a mac guy but maybe the files can still be recovered somehow. Maybe a windows guy can tell. At least google up deleted file recovery and see if you can find any useful info.

note: when you erase something on the hard drive all the puter does is mark that space as available so until something gets written over it the data is still there.


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

i wonder how i will be spending my weekend.. alone. BOO.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh no, I'm going to Taco Bell. Someone stop me...please...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Why is the bankofscotland.com ad in my banner in danish?


All these questions and more right here! at the crap factory.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I just woke up from a 4-hour nap! :eek :yawn


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My dad told my neighbor he could come over and watch the Brewer game but my dad left...but my neighbor is coming over anyway. :wtf


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Adopted a bunny today  

Love my Friday night drink or two  

Life is good!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

complex said:


> Adopted a bunny today
> 
> Love my Friday night drink or two
> 
> Life is good!


Got a name? If not, I like Wilbur.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> My dad told my neighbor he could come over and watch the Brewer game but my dad left...but my neighbor is coming over anyway. :wtf


Is your TV better than his? lol Thats gonna be weird...no?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Is your TV better than his? lol Thats gonna be weird...no?


He doesn't have cable...it wasn't that weird I guess. He's actually closer in age to me than he is to my dad but it's not like me and him are friends, really. Just unexpected...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

A real man would of had this **** handled. Dwellin on it only makes the night worse. Nobody knows me, I'm cold, walk down this road all alone. It's no one's fault but my own. I try and hide the hurt but I can't anymore.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Got a name? If not, I like Wilbur.


Possibly Emily but I am not sure yet but her nickname is mama since she had three babies while at the humane society. So she responds to it. Lol! I can't call her that forever!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Good drink


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I hate that I work better under pressure, but nothing's more motivating than imminent failure.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Spindrift said:


> I hate that I work better under pressure, but nothing's more motivating than imminent failure.


Working well under pressure is something which will get you very far in your working life! It's a desirable trait.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I eat too much.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Trying to occupy space
What a f*cking joke
What a f*cking joke


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Stayed up till 6am watching royal wedding.

Now awake at 6am next day because I can't sleep.

Cool.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Yesterday I told myself I was gonna go oot and aboot today, but I woke up today realizing I didn't really have a plan in place...I remember needing to do something involving the library, and some other stuff, but what? :con


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally getting around to downloading OpenOffice so I can do some word processing and spreadsheet work while home instead of only doing it at the office.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

coffeemate is srsly gross...you can't tell me this is really the only alternative to cream? :cry


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Eliza said:


> coffeemate is srsly gross...you can't tell me this is really the only alternative to cream? :cry


^the powder is truly nasty... if that is what you mean... I have found a few flavors of the liquid that taste pretty good (the plain liquid it not good though). Every time I take it to work and leave it in the fridge it is used up quickly by 'the others' lol.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Eliza said:


> coffeemate is srsly gross...you can't tell me this is really the only alternative to cream? :cry


liquid flavored oil in your coffee. yum.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

caflme said:


> ^the powder is truly nasty... if that is what you mean... I have found a few flavors of the liquid that taste pretty good (the plain liquid it not good though). Every time I take it to work and leave it in the fridge it is used up quickly by 'the others' lol.


I was actually looking for the liquid, but I couldn't find the plain one at my store. I didn't really want french vanilla mixed in with my tea! So I am stuck with this gross, powdered oil. It's actually not too bad in tea, I just use a small amount. But in my coffee, it's gross.



lanzman said:


> liquid flavored oil in your coffee. yum.


Exactamundo. uke

I think I'm gonna dump this coffee! uke


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

there is this war exercise starting Sunday that makes me nervous. it involves walking for days non stop with heavy weights on our backs, no sleep, and storming towns and buildings with live fire in the process. people are gonna collapse and will have to quit in the middle of it. it always happens in this exercise...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I was actually looking for the liquid, but I couldn't find the plain one at my store. I didn't really want french vanilla mixed in with my tea! So I am stuck with this gross, powdered oil. It's actually not too bad in tea, I just use a small amount. But in my coffee, it's gross.
> 
> Exactamundo. uke
> 
> I think I'm gonna dump this coffee! uke


I see... did not realize you were using it for tea... I would have to agree then... but for coffee.... I love the liquid flavored ones... especially the white chocolate caramel.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

well, now i know why they prefer to have young guys in the army. there are some soldiers here in their mid twenties who get injured sooo often. they must cost the army a lot. i haven't been injured once since i joined the army...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A lot of the Coffeemate flavours are simply nasty, especially the "Mocha" one. I couldn't even drink it and just dumped it in the sink...

I am thoroughly addicted to the hazelnut variety, though:


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello again England. I missed your chocolate and your weather.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm wasting a very nice day...but i really have nowhere to go


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Walk the dog!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Challenge accepted, backyard.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Got to have some toast with (moove over) butter, honey, and sugar/cinnamon.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Walk the dog!


woo! yeah i'm gonna do that!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool, maybe I will too because now I feel bad for making you do it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Cool, maybe I will too because now I feel bad for making you do it.


Oh don't feel bad, we had a good time out there. :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a dream I went to school to study and posted on here instead.

I really need to get out more.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Oh don't feel bad, we had a good time out there. :lol


Nice, so did we. We should motivate each other to walk our pooches more often!


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

We need a revolution.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I feel like the world is falling apart in so many ways and not enough people care enough to change it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my mom's gone with the car, and there's no food here. :con
i have a single-serving frozen lasagne but i don't want to eat if my dad and brothers don't have food.

i know, delivery, but the guys are too picky to agree on anything.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If only I could get paid to sleep for a living.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I cant believe my mom is watching the hangover :lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

roommate has a friend over...stranger in my apartment :afr

ahhhhhhhh, damn you social awkwardness.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to issue some infractions.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Put the hammer down, MM. 


I am not sure buying this bottle of tequila was such a good idea. :no


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I never thought I would be this much of a Muse fan but Black Holes and Revelations is just too good.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

The mimic octopus and the transformer owl both scare the crap out of me. Especially the octopus.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't wanna go to bed early!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LostPancake said:


> ^ Put the hammer down, MM.
> 
> I am not sure buying this bottle of tequila was such a good idea. :no


I didn't need to do anything :lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Gotta take the plunge and start the process of applying for student loans/grants/bursaries...I know it'll be fun to get an education and it'll add some purpose to my life. But I can't avoid the feeling that after it's over, I'll be in (more) debt and still so socially anxious that I'm practically unemployable.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Right now I feel like just taking off and leaving everything behind, like the guy in the movie Into The Wild. If only I had the courage to pull off something like that.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Strange dream last night after a full day of singing with the chorus! I dreamed I was singing "Mach Man" while wearing a pink hard hat and riding a Seguay.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Strange dream last night after a full day of singing with the chorus! I dreamed I was singing "Mach Man" while wearing a pink hard hat and riding a Seguay.


:lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

So I'm watching "Superbad" right now and so far it's really boring. Totally not what I expected.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Can't sleep


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Who needs wireless internet when you have a 50m ethernet cable


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Two monumental shunts in the motor racing world today. Somehow all parties walked away without injury...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I know it's in there. They know it's in there. They put the little slip in the mailbox that says it's in there. But they won't let me in there. I just want to go in there.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I seem to be really attracted to girls with problems. Like the more problems they have the more attractive they are. Not sure if it's because I feel I'm far from perfect...so an indication that they're not perfect means they're more likely to accept me...or if I just feel the need to fix everybody...or what. 

Pretty sure that's not healthy. :sigh


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> So I'm watching "Superbad" right now and so far it's really boring. Totally not what I expected.


yeah...it had a few funny gags but i think it was more appealing to dudebros or other 16-24 males. :stu


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Someone tagged me in a photo on facebook; it's not actually me it's just a sign with my last name on it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Eliza said:


> yeah...it had a few funny gags but i think it was more appealing to dudebros or other 16-24 males. :stu


You calling me a dudebro? :bah


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I seem to be really attracted to girls with problems. Like the more problems they have the more attractive they are.


How you do'innnnnnnnn?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm watching The Last Unicorn. 

My life is sad. 

And tomorrow school starts again.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> How you do'innnnnnnnn?


8)

------

STAND IN THE PLACE WHERE YOU WORK! is in my head for some reason.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Trying to write my OKCupid profile right now...ahhh scary...I hate talking about myself, I hate when people read my writing, and I hate being judged...so yeah...somehow those things escape me when posting...anonymity I suppose...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you SERIOUS?!
This wheel has been around for not even four years, and some fool does THAT to it?!

Bob would have laid him out!


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Who needs friends when you have over twelve hours of Laurence Olivier?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Boy, you're an alien.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

INS! :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are you SERIOUS?!
> This wheel has been around for not even four years, and some fool does THAT to it?!
> 
> Bob would have laid him out!


Bob woulda done it. He did take martial art lessons from Chuck Norris :lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I need to get away.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I fell in love with a checkout girl at the grocery store...:love2


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think it's time to drop out of college. Can't take this **** anymore.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I think it's time to drop out of college. Can't take this **** anymore.


What are you struggling with?

------

Was supposed to start work tomorrow at 7am tomorrow but my boss called and now I don't start until 3pm. :yay


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got the coldest heart.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> What are you struggling with?
> 
> ------
> 
> Was supposed to start work tomorrow at 7am tomorrow but my boss called and now I don't start until 3pm. :yay


Everything, the people there made me feel so low the first day i started that I've been anxious ever since. I feel so low around everyone now all because a few people acted like *******s to me. I'm always too anxious to even show up now :|


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Everything, the people there made me feel so low the first day i started that I've been anxious ever since. I feel so low around everyone now all because a few people acted like *******s to me. I'm always too anxious to even show up now :|


Sorry to the hear that! What did they do exactly? Can you drop the class?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a bunny running around my house  lol! Other than a headache today has been good.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I understand that Scissors can beat Paper, and I get how Rock can beat Scissors, but there's no quacky duckin' way Paper can beat Rock. Paper is supposed to magically wrap around Rock leaving it immobile? Why the hell can't paper do this to scissors? Screw scissors, why can't paper do this to people? Why isn't notebook paper constantly suffocating students while they take notes in class? I'll tell you why: because paper can't beat anybody; a rock would tear that crap up in 2 seconds. When I play rock/paper/scissors, I always choose rock. Then when somebody claims to beat me with their paper *I can punch them in the face with my already clenched fist and say, "Oh snap, I'm sorry. I thought paper would protect you, you arse hole!"*


:lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Have a bad game of Rock, Paper, Scissors today needs? :b

(Don't ask me to play that needs, I don't like fist in my face)


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

How does an album show up in Itunes under the album list but none of the artists show up in the artist list? And it's not under compilations either...I'm so confused...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Tate needs to STFU about his chicken.

Pattying your own burgers >>>>> pre patty.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

oy vey - one last day of boredom, it should be an exciting subject (hopefully).


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^What class is it?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Or a Usenet supscription. I <3 Usenet.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Smile. Someone loves you.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Are cargo shorts still fashionable? I think that's all I have...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Ha...


need2bnormal said:


> :yes / :no / :yes


What does this mean?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'll never give myself to another the way I gave it to you. Don't even recognize the ways you hurt me, do you?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just did exercise & my head hurtsssssss.

But I like my mat. It's neat.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The worst part of vacation is coming home. 

Also sunburns. Gonna bathe in aloe gel forever.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> What is wrong ?


I burnt my tongue :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I've got the coldest heart.


looks like it's...E-HUG TIME!

:squeeze

If I've in any way made you feel uncomfortable, my job here is done.

:con that is how it works, right?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Work tomorrow. This calls for a much needed "urgh!" I really do feel like I just left, having worked 6 hours OT on Saturday. My coworker needs to ship the gargantuan mess I prepared. I should probably go in equipped with a bullet-proof vest, a helmet, elbow & knee pads, and some sort of jetpack so, if I really need to, I can blast my a** out of there before she kills me.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fro-J. That should've been my username.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to get back on task.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^What class is it?


it is officially called _'visualizing ourselves, visualizing others: media, representation, and culture'_ ... just my cup of tea.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Guys just never get the hint!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

You know, aside from the terrible acting, cheesy costumes, outdated Mad Max redux aesthetic, and Kevin Costner's ego, Waterworld isn't really such a bad film.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Smeat!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Osama bin Laden is dead! 

:eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Happiness only real when shared...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I forgot how good Snow Patrol is.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

well, i guess it has been fun while it lasted. 

goodbye.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I just heard fire crackers. Finally got him


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

looool, sex talk in a car with 4 guys. I went very quiet xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My teen daughter is dressing too sexy? Send her to boot camp?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

All these Osama threads are going CRAYZEH!!! :eek :eek :eek


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If my back keeps hurting I'm going to bed early.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Special Forces FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking forward to the end of this week, fo' shizzle.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Morning from CST in USA... Hope you all have a good morning, afternoon, night... wherever ya'll are at.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

I hate how Google automatically brings up a list of search results before you even hit "Search." I'm always trying to type in/paste my word and hit "Search" before it automatically brings it up. It's like I'm in competition against Google. What is _wrong_ with me?!

ETA: I used to do the same thing with laundry. I'd turn the washer on to fill up, and then I'd start turning my clothes the right way, cleaning out pockets, etc., and try to get them all in before the washer started washing. Again, I say, what is _wrong_ with me?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

aww man. they cleaned my favourite graffiti  it was a huge thing that said 'Stay Gold, Toronto!' i could only see it if i got a seat on the left side of the train facing backwards, so i didn't always get the view :lol but it always brightened my morning to see the sign. geez, it wasn't hurting anyone. and now some boring ugly tags have already been painted over so there.. :yes


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I is hungry opcorn


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Chef Boyardee is truly the food of champions


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I need to lay off all the junk. No more pop, no more chips, and a lot less chocolate. More fruits and veggies. I hope this helps clear up my skin.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would like to go to sleep for 1000 years right about now. Or at least a couple of hours. :blank


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Some people aren't worth a thought.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Finished filling out my OKCupid profile...can't tell if it's stupid or funny or sweet or what. Now just need to add a picture...all my recent pictures look like crap though...ugh...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Text from my boss:



> You can bring your swimming trunks today. We might go swimming.


lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's difficult being serious all the time.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Text from my boss:
> 
> lol.


did you say you ain't got no trunks, swimming calls for commando?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I accidentally sprayed the bananas with cooking spray.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

leonardess said:


> did you say you ain't got no trunks, swimming calls for commando?


I thought about it...but noot sure that would be appropriate in front of the children.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

never mind the children, think of the barbecue.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Never mind the children should be my motto.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Bruce Willis and Demi Moore's children look exactly like the result of those "if they mated" photoshop things Conan O'Brien used to do.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

This drawing is a complete waste of ink, the salmon needs cooking, the strawberries need eating, my hair needs washing, and I'm not looking forward to anything in life from this point forward. 



Except...well, Eurovision's on next week. I forgot about that. I suppose I can put off a trip to the reservoir until then.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Where are you???  I wanna talk!!! :cry :rain


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> This drawing is a complete waste of ink, the salmon needs cooking, the strawberries need eating, my hair needs washing, and I'm not looking forward to anything in life from this point forward.


And that chair needs paint.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

hoorayy i'm going back to school! :boogie:yay


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just kidding!!! :yay I'll PM you tonight!


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I just want to graduate and get out of all this small school drama! It's ridiculous what things can cause sooo much drama...if only people would grow up!!!!! :/


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

*Work.*

I have to go to work tomorrow. I better use my time to think up more ways to make it less terrible. lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

What's the use...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If anyone had to eat the meat sauce I make for spaghetti they wouldn't like it. It's really not all that good but I'm used to it. I can't believe I didn't think to cook the beef with onions to add some flavour


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> If anyone had to eat the meat sauce I make for spaghetti they wouldn't like it. It's really not all that good but I'm used to it. I can't believe I didn't think to cook the beef with onions to add some flavour


I never even do the onion thing. Too lazy. I just throw the meat in the pot, season with garlic powder, onion power, salt, pepper, oregano and rosemary. then pour some bland spaghetti sauce over it. Primo or whatever's in the fridge. It's so boring but I find spaghetti and meat sauce or meatballs is comfort food however you eat it.

One time my dad seasoned the meat with curry, it was really good.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My post count was at 666 and I had to change that ASAP.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, looks like I get to paint my dad's old "ham radio room" a nice lavender. :b

I'll be buying the paint and doing the majority of the painting, but the agreement was that this is a tiny space and I should be comfortable in it.

If you don't know what a ham radio is, just consider yourself lucky.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> If only I could get paid to sleep for a living.


^This! :lol


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I love YMCA.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've voted in every election since I've been able to except this one, I've not even paid attention this time out



Eliza said:


> I never even do the onion thing. Too lazy. I just throw the meat in the pot, season with garlic powder, onion power, salt, pepper, oregano and rosemary. then pour some bland spaghetti sauce over it. Primo or whatever's in the fridge. It's so boring but I find spaghetti and meat sauce or meatballs is comfort food however you eat it.
> 
> One time my dad seasoned the meat with curry, it was really good.


Yeah that's what I meant, mine is always rather bland but it's fine as long as it's just me eating it. I need to learn how to cook


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Now I remember why I gave up on cell phones.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

First semi real day of work went great. :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't leave - I think a lot will have blown over. If they haven't brought anything up to you by now, you are fine.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't gotten a pm in quite some time and I miss the little notification. Someone pm me right nao! Might answer you tomorrow though because I might go to sleep soon heh


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a good thing that the Hangover Part II is a completely original concept and in no way a total rehash of the first movie.

Surely it will be worth the price of admission.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just used..."it's my birthday month" to guilt my mom into making me breakfast. 8)

...I still live at home.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Morning - wish I didn't have a headache... but today HAS TO BE better than yesterday... it's just gotta be.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This is wonderful:


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> This is wonderful:


You Gotta Love The Onion:clap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Take that finals! :twak


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want an Arrested Development movie. And I want it now. I mean, c'mon!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Toilet paper, um... flow chart:


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm hungry. :idea


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Poor little Dramiel pilot lost his 80 mill ship to my 10 mill Harpy. I warned you to leave me alone and not can flip me.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I've had the same song on repeat for like, 13 plays, and there is no end in sight.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

what an unsatisfying salad. i hate eating salads without protein, but there was no leftover salmon from yesterday's dinner and i didn't want to leave the veggies another day without eating them. and i didn't cut the lettuce small enough. and i didn't add enough mushrooms. blech. the only good thing about this is the croutons. good thing i brought a chef boyardee, i'll probably need it around 3:30.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

need2bnormal said:


> I have decided to leave sas .. (might be for a bit or perm) ... Sorry for the people I deleted as friends ... it was nothing against you ... I was trying to delete every post I made on sas , but realize it would take to long  ...
> 
> If anyone wants to keep in touch .. we can gmail through [email protected] .


I know SAS is better with you but I don't really know enough about your situation to know if you're better with SAS. Best of luck with whatever your doing.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I went into tiny after not going in there for so long, it was empty. Not surprised.


----------



## minkoff (Mar 17, 2011)

I hate sending out graduation invitations and licking the envelopes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I just found out that two guys who I went to high school with are part of the cast of that show Workaholics. 

Kinda makes me realize that I still haven't done anything significant with my own life. Not that I wasn't already aware of that, but you know..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Tuna sandwich tiiiiiiiime!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Must... go... for... walk.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Careful! I just went for a walk around my neighbourhood and kept crossing paths with the maillady and it was super awkward.

Be very ninja if you do go!


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

minkoff said:


> I hate sending out graduation invitations and licking the envelopes.


I'd use a sponge soaked in water


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate hate HATE ham.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If I had a time machine, I would stop my parents from ****ing and ever conceiving... even if that means seeing them naked.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Put a wig on a house plant and in time I'd develop a crush on it. :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

As much as I enjoy working overtime, I'd kill for a day this week where I just went home and had no other stops to make. Luckily for me, this should happen in time for Friday.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hot... Cold make up your mind! :/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Put a wig on a house plant and in time I'd develop a crush on it. :sigh


I'm sorry but I think this is super adorable.

I don't want to work tomorroooooow.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Finally received my math phobia book in the mail. :yay :banana


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I really really hope that I am moving forward, not backwards... I hope this isn't just a trick, a delusion from my mind created by the years of loneliness and suffering that I have endured.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Awhile back I was playing Words With Friends with a stranger and his name on there matched somebodies on here and I was like SAS? And he was like huh? And that's where that story ends.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Ham is awesome.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Awhile back I was playing Words With Friends with a stranger and his name on there matched somebodies on here and I was like SAS? And he was like huh? And that's where that story ends.


sorry - that was me, brah.

.
..
...
.... just kidding.

(... gosh, i'm in _such_ a kidding mood today, i'm surprised no one has slapped me yet).


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> sorry - that was me, brah.
> 
> .
> ..
> ...


lol at saying brah.

It's okay I get in those moods too only it's not really kidding but like compulsive lieing maybe?

flip...I have to go to bed after this song...:yawn


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Awhile back I was playing Words With Friends with a stranger and his name on there matched somebodies on here and I was like SAS? And he was like huh? And that's where that story ends.


:lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

LALoner said:


> Ham is awesome.


Let the fist-bumpery commence!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Awhile back I was playing Words With Friends with a stranger and his name on there matched somebodies on here and I was like SAS? And he was like huh? And that's where that story ends.


But is there a sequel? I need closure!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

au Lait said:


> But is there a sequel? I need closure!


He comes across another player w/ an SAS name. And when he says "SAS?" the response is "Yes, I'm from Sex Addiction Support too". And they live happily ever after. The end. :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I suspect that "It's kind of a funny story" makes psychiatric hospitals out to be more fun than they actually are.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want Alan Rickman so bad.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I want Alan Rickman so bad.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

If a door is open and you tell the computer it is closed, it will not walk through.
If a door is closed and you tell the computer it is open, it will try to walk through and get stuck inside the door. xD a bit like soldiers.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

3:25 am:fall


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Tired, achy and nauseous... I have a huge 'thing' to attend today as a representative of our agency. It's a big recognition day for community leaders and service agencies... I have to dress up and could be on TV... I want to throw up.

Plus I had to ask my sister to drive up and take my son to his orthodontist appointment - I hate asking for help from my family but there was no one else who would/could do it.

Plus I'm still exhausted from the stress of two days ago... sure wish that would go by and I could recover from it.

I hope a really hot shower will help.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ That's bad timing. It might not be as bad as you think. Are there any consequences if it doesn't go well?


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

I've just been watching How I met your mother and realised, Marshall might have SA...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

SQUIRRELS DIGGING UP MY PLANTS AGAIN. I am issuing a shoot-to-kill order and I don't feel even a little bit guilty about it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I suspect that "It's kind of a funny story" makes psychiatric hospitals out to be more fun than they actually are.


I loved that movie...how bout you?

The guy who wrote the book actually wrote it right after he got out of one (I think that's true)...but yes I would agree with your statement.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

My 'mental health worker' is useless, she has no idea what she's doing. She asks the dumbest questions and I always leave feeling stupidly emotional. eughhffjfj


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I swear I ordered a Tall, but they gave me a Grande.. :stu

edit: Maybe that was too much coffee...urghhhhh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

E93 said:


> My 'mental health worker' is useless, she has no idea what she's doing. She asks the dumbest questions and I always leave feeling stupidly emotional. eughhffjfj


I know what you mean. Mine were nearly all useless and daft.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Demerzel said:


> He comes across another player w/ an SAS name. And when he says "SAS?" the response is "Yes, I'm from Sex Addiction Support too". And they live happily ever after. The end. :lol


:nw:nw:nw:rofl


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that she is just a figment of my imagination. Oh well, it was a good thought while it lasted.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is there anything more satisfying than putting on a hot shirt straight out of the dryer? 

:no


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> ^ That's bad timing. It might not be as bad as you think. Are there any consequences if it doesn't go well?


It went better than I expected except when I had to walk through a really LONG hallway lined with Sheriff's Deputies and elected officials... they were all lined up on either side and it was a narrow hallway and it was at least 200 ft long. Everyone was nodding and smiling and I wanted to sink through the floor.

The ceremony was nice and I did not have to get up and speak as they ran out of time due to others talking too long... I managed to not be on TV as it wasn't necessary. My boss was happy as I did mingle with the local Sherriff and his mother who are a few of our biggest donors... as well as a few others that 'mattered'. I was gracious to all and did not come off as rude but as vivacious and informative (I was told lol)... word had gotten back to my boss before I got back to work.

BUT... my sister 'forgot' to go pick up my son and take him to his orthodontist appoint. The hightlights exactly why I hate to ask my family for anything.... we went over it yesterday and she was fine with it... it was late afternoon even and she was fine with it... how does she just 'forget'. If she didn't want to or couldn't do it she should have just said so... I got lucky there too... the drs office was able to reschedule for two hours later and I was able to go get him and get the appt done myself... and still get him back to school in time for PE - which is what he did not want to miss out on. Thank goodness for the other person who had to cancel their appt which left the other opening for my son.

So the last two hours here at work were so freakin' busy... I was triple multi-tasking for a solid hour but got all 4 people taken care of and was pleasantly surprised by a nice woman from Nothingham, England who gave my program a $50 donation for letting her borrow a transport wheelchair while she was visiting with a promise to return it upon her departure back home. That was really nice and though she was 90 she was very fun to chat with.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world....they actually do.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I was looking for this type of thread.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

They encourage people to use public transportation yet keep increasing the fare to where it's barely affordable to ride the bus anymore. urgh.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

caflme said:


> they were all lined up on either side and it was a narrow hallway and it was at least 200 ft long. Everyone was nodding and smiling and I wanted to sink through the floor.


:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes
:tiptoe​


caflme said:


> I was gracious to all and did not come off as rude but as vivacious and informative (I was told lol)


Vivacious, eh? ;]



caflme said:


> word had gotten back to my boss before I got back to work.


Is gossip big there?

Weird your sister forgot. Does she have a poor memory or is she disorganised?



caflme said:


> So the last two hours here at work were so freakin' busy... I was triple multi-tasking for a solid hour but got all 4 people taken care of


You seem good at multitasking.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

2 more cigs & i'm gonna try to quit smoking today. :troll


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I rented inception from netflix just because i want to see what "blew" the minds of simple-mind*cough* I mean people. so Im going to pop it into my dvd player. sadly no popcorn.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Bonzu said:


> I rented inception from netflix just because i want to see what "blew" the minds of simple-mind*cough* I mean people.


Hmmm, I think I should watch inception. lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Very appropriate smileys 

Yeah... that was the word they used... I think it was more nervous babble... but if it came off as vivacious... whoo hoo... actually I'm not bad talking about what I really know about and believe in... if it will get others to support it... so I could have genuinely been doing well.

RE: Gossip? I think small towns are like that... everybody knows everybody and I think it was done in a positive way to give me credit for doing good... I just know that anything negative would also get there but possibly even faster... I'm glad it went well.

It was weird... no she doesn't have a bad memory... she is disorganized and is stressed from taking care of dad so I'm not mad but was just really frustrated at her... it could have cost me thousands of dollars had I not been able to reschedule today as Medicaid would have stopped paying for my son's braces and I would have had to start paying cash... if they'd even continued to see him as a patient.

Sometimes I can be good at multitasking... if I'm in the right frame of mind... but the other day I had to do this and it all fell apart and I was calling the wrong person the wrong name, trying to give the wrong person the wrong supplies and was so screwed up... it's really hit or miss as to whether I handle it well or botch it.

Thanks for the support. I'm home now and tired... heating a frozen pizza for a quick and easy supper for my son.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm getting nervous. Oh ****.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Shut up, brain. And go to sleep.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Bonzu said:


> I rented inception from netflix just because i want to see what "blew" the minds of simple-mind*cough* I mean people. so Im going to pop it into my dvd player. sadly no popcorn.


It wasn't mind blowing. Graphically, sure, I guess. Very entertaining though, damn good popcorn flick. If you can hold off watching until you get your hands on some popcorn before you watch, do that. A bowl of chips or nachos should do just fine as well.opcorn


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

May the fourth be with you.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Happy Star Wars Day!


Tomorrow is Cinco de Mayo! I wish I had a friend here, so that we could go drink margarita's on a patio somewhere.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I need this book! :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I need this book! :b


Definitely save me a copy :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Haha I will! :b


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have just officially watched inception.



Eliza said:


> It wasn't mind blowing. Graphically, sure, I guess. Very entertaining though, damn good popcorn flick. If you can hold off watching until you get your hands on some popcorn before you watch, do that. A bowl of chips or nachos should do just fine as well.opcorn


Yeah it wasn't mindblowing, d*mn creative but not mindblowing.

For any one looking for a mindblowing if you're a fan of anime: Ergo Proxy, and Serial Experiments Lain. as for other mindblowing things I'm way too lazy to list them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome! It's early and I'm tired. Really, really effing tired from staying up too late. I only have myself to blame. But I'll sleep well tonight and that's all that matters.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Cougar Town is awful.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure what I just agreed to...:um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have nothing to doooooooooooooooo.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Demerzel said:


> He comes across another player w/ an SAS name. And when he says "SAS?" the response is "Yes, I'm from Sex Addiction Support too". And they live happily ever after. The end. :lol


oh my.  this story became racy!

:lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

No more stories for you guys if this is how it's going to be. :bah

Bed at 11...I'm turning into an old man...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^I'm almost your age dude... feels bad doesn't it?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> No more stories for you guys if this is how it's going to be. :bah


aww but I like your stories. I offer you the promise of delicious cake in exchange for the prospect of more stories in the future :hb (ignore the candles...unless it's your birthday)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I'm housesitting in a huge apartment next week.

Party?! No.

Drinking?! No.

Strippers?! No.

Scrabble tournament with my fellow university nerds? YESSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

StevenGlansberg said:


> No more stories for you guys if this is how it's going to be. :bah


Story Anxiety Support :lol


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

OH MY DEAR LORD, THERE IS A CENTIPEDE ROAMING AROUND SOMEWHERE IN THE HOUSE, I SAW IT, I SAW IT - MUM AND SISTER THINK I WAS HALLUCINATING (i don't know why they'd think that), BUT _I SAW IT._

and it was BIG.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Melted chocolate explosion ice cream.

Mouth. Orgasm. Has occured.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Awesomeness! I went to lil caesar's to buy a $5 pizza & they were closing, so the guy gave me a deep dish pizza instead, 3 crazy bread orders & marinara dipping sauce. mmmmmmm


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> OH MY DEAR LORD, THERE IS A CENTIPEDE ROAMING AROUND SOMEWHERE IN THE HOUSE, I SAW IT, I SAW IT - MUM AND SISTER THINK I WAS HALLUCINATING (i don't know why they'd think that), BUT _I SAW IT._
> 
> and it was BIG.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> OH MY DEAR LORD, THERE IS A CENTIPEDE ROAMING AROUND SOMEWHERE IN THE HOUSE, I SAW IT, I SAW IT - MUM AND SISTER THINK I WAS HALLUCINATING (i don't know why they'd think that), BUT _I SAW IT._
> 
> and it was BIG.


Oh yeah? A few days ago I saw something that looked like this:








They were about 15cm long....and there was 2 of them... mating! D: (At least, that's what it looked like they were doing...)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


>


i told my friend about it and she suggested that i should put a cup over it, slip a paper under said cup, and place it outside in the ~wilderness, _'oh shanice, it shouldn't be killed - it just got lost' _ ... WELL, LEGS ON CRACK GOT LOST IN THE WRONG HOUSEHOLD. :wife



Judi said:


> Oh yeah? A few days ago I saw something that looked like this:
> 
> They were about 15cm long....and there was 2 of them... mating! D: (At least, that's what it looked like they were doing...)


 wha? ... what in the world is going on in the land of under?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

King Moth has been flying up against the window for the last fifteen minutes, and it's starting to freak me out.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

"No" that is it


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Life is 10% what happens to you, and 90% how you respond to it.-Unknown​
God will not look you over for medals, degrees, or diplomas, but for scars. -- Elbert Hubbard​
I'm covered with scars, inside & out. I won't be taken advantage of again. I may have a "grudge f____" just because I can. It'd be funny if it was one of her friends, or a school teacher she worked with.​
I will be there when her looks have faded, her money is gone, and all her sex partners have left her like a ***** in the gutter for the flies.​
I will be there laughing.​
Because you took everything you could from me. Everything. You smiled, that devious little grin you get on your face when you've "gotten" someone. You laughed when you said you wanted nothing more to do with me, & you could care less about how it affected our kids. You gave up. Not me. Are you enjoying being a *****?​
You are a lying, selfish b____. I hope there's a forgiving God waiting for you when your life is over.​
Bitter much? Yeah, I'm bitter. Bitterness & resentment at this point is what will make me stronger. I'm not going to be someone else's doormat. I'm not going to be your f___buddy, there when you need me.​
I hope you find what you're looking for. Sometimes the best way to win, is to just stay out of the way of those that are trying to destroy you. Let them dig their own grave.​


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Spindrift said:


>


:haha

Hey, it looks like you're a Rush fan, too 8)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I remember that I actually thought this song was cool when I was a kid. 
Now it just sounds kinda... funny.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Having the house all to myself is lovely.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I ****ing hate my sister. She's a *****. I hope this all goes wrong for her and that she hates it


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why can't we delete wall posts? It's annoying only having the 'soft' delete option, now I've got a whole page full of 'deleted' messages. What is the point?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Curiosity is all I could muster as my gaze narrowed you down. You turned to look at me, I turned away.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think you're a liar just like all the rest, don't know what made me think you were different. You convinced me to do all these things because you wanted me to and now it's like you don't want to know me and are going back on your word :blank


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey batter batter batter 

A sawiiiinng batter.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ferris?

I just licked the chocolate topping off a donut and threw out the donut. This diet is going AWESOME.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ferrets are gross


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

okay...these Miss Vickies Sweet Chili and Sour Cream chips are nice and all, but they just taste BBQ flavoured, and more importantly there are about 5 chips in the bag. "hey...who put these chips in my bag of air?!"

That's one thing I like about Pringles, you open the tube and it's filled right up.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

lying on the sofa of life


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I shouldn't have updated Firefox, the slight changes are just annoying


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

gotta listen to maria callas!

good lawd...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I shouldn't have updated Firefox, the slight changes are just annoying


+1...and my two favourite addons don`t even work.

Sooo...I got home and went to the bathroom to wash my hands. First of all, my retainer, which I leave in a mug on the counter to soak (opaque mug, no one sees a molding of my teeth floating around), my top retainer was taken out of the mug and placed on the counter. Um...first of all that's _my _mug, always has been, and it's full of my retainer and solution, who on earth would need to touch it? why? And where had the retainer been between being in the mug and being on the counter? And why on earth did the bathroom smell like poo, and why were there brown bits and ripped, possibly used toilet paper scattered over the ground?

Okay...I can survive this...One more month until freedom, I can do this...:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Should I go for a walk? Yes. 

Do I want to? No.

Meh, must battle the bulge.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

"Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities." - Voltaire


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I found this 








:nw to whoever baked this


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I want a baked sweet potato. I have the sweet potato and the oven, I just don't have the willpower to put in in there.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

skygazer said:


> I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously gorgeous little basterd!

I'm going to eat it


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like I could go to bed right now...:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Scream is such an underrated movie :rain


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Being an attractive girl is too hard. I don't have the time nor energy to moisturize my skin every day with a silky lotion that contains skin darkening pigments! Gawd. Give me a break. I can barely manage to shave my legs every three months.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Went to Wally-World and still didn't find anything for my mom. :con I was gonna get her a herb plant, but they didn't have any potted and i don't trust her to grow anything from seed.

I did get a cheapo digital photo frame for my g'ma...now I have to load it up, oh joy :roll


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

skygazer said:


> I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

I want one naooooooooo


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

skygazer said:


> I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eeeeee so cute!!! :clap That bread is almost too adorable to eat.

I think I better stick to hideous regular bread, that way I feel less guilty about eating it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

We are merely drifters, 
Drifters of the mind,
Flowing out to sea. 
And when the tide takes a turn,
We insistently scream, 
"Bury me; bury me."


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Arguments suck.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

It's been quite a week...drama, which turned into me crying at school (in front of most of the school) then to talking to the girl who created the drama and guidance counselor with me STILL crying. Then giving a speech in one of my classes without even needing my SA medicine!!!!! and now getting ready for prom which is coming up!!! It's crazy how a bad week can quickly turn into a great week!!!


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

She says that she hates being single and expects me to ask her out with my anxiety?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahh mother's day...

Maybe I'll give my mom 41 years of abuse, slapping, hitting, throwing glasses at me, drug abuse, never caring, barely being conscious enuf to talk to me after I came from school. And other stuff that I really don't want to get into.

Or, maybe I'll forgive her.

One day.

Maybe.

I hope it happens before she's gone. She's so, so doped up on medications. Still, after 40 years. I don't know how her body has survived. Her mind really hasn't. She's on stuff I can't even believe she can get scripts for. Methamphetamines, vicodin, oxycoton, a "pain stick" that you suck on, that they give to cancer patients.

I willl try to remember to send her a card in the mail.

You know...

for mother's day.

Because, well...she is my biological mother. 

If this seems cold & callous & unreal to you...then you haven't been where I've been. You haven't spent your entire life trying to be OK after what I've been thru.

Maybe I should have done a better job of bouncing back from all that. I don't know how. But maybe I should have. I still blame myself.

Maybe she should have been a better mom. Maybe lots of things should have been different. Maybe I shouldn't have been born. That's pretty much what she told me last week, not in so many words. Sometimes you have to read between the lines.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

centipede turned out to be a mouse. and while i'm not scared of mice and rather have them instead of centipedes _(i can handle the bubonic plague)_ ... _ew._

just, ew. it doesn't belong in a house. and i swear, we are very clean people!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I smell fantastic right now


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> centipede turned out to be a mouse.


haha, how did you think a centipede was a mouse? hmm, maybe you just saw its tail? a mouse is a million times better than a centipede though, so that's good.

--------------------

i'm excited for tomorrow :boogie i'm going to become a pro roller.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ :stu


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Going to bed, let the cycle of boredom and monotony start again tomorrow.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I had a lot of fun playing w/ my cousin's kids today


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Unauthorized charger? What the **** does that mean?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

She's a sweetie.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> Going to bed, let the cycle of boredom and monotony start again tomorrow.


mantra of my life tbh


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I got very green hands! I'm so caring. My plants love me too. They just started to bloom so beautifully like they're happy they got me. Ya me too darlings, but i wish i could get a job soon. God help me!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She better show up today. I can't work another 10-hr day.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rocklee96 said:


> She says that she hates being single and expects me to ask her out with my anxiety?


Sounds like a strong hint to me. The more you think about being anxious, the more anxious you'll become. All you have to say is, "Do you want to go to a movie?" (or go for a walk or whatever). Just remember to breathe.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rdrr said:


> I smell fantastic right now


*sniff* *sniff*

Yes! You do!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://blog.autismspeaks.org/2011/0...-and-services-in-the-us-and-around-the-globe/


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I have the ENTIRE day off work today... wooo hoooo...

I even have some energy building... and have finished my coffee and I feel pretty good.

I may actually get some things done today.

Yesterday I got my son signed up for summer camp... it will be karate/MMA summer camp and will set me back to a tune of $65/week... but it will be good for him - I hope. It will give him a place to be all day every day that I am at work instead of sitting home finding ways to get in trouble. 

It sounds like a great program... it's from 7 a.m. - 5:30 p.m. - Mon-Fri and includes the uniform and equipment. Plus the night karate classes (Mon-Wed-Fri 6-7 p.m.) are included free if he wants to attend. During the day they will do movies, games, arts/crafts, free time, and get 1 or 2 karate classes each day. I met the staff and interviewed the instructors and they seem competent and good with kids of all ages - not too stuffy but not too laid back... it seems like it could be a good fit for the 11 weeks of summer vacation.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

AND... thanks to someone on here - their advice and input... my son scored a 94 out of a possible 50 on his science project... which is his entire 9 wk grade in Science. I could never have helped him that much (and the teacher wouldn't have)... so THANK YOU.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just ate a whole head of iceberg lettuce.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^that is the ONLY kind of lettuce I like... and I'm actually spoiled... I pull off all the darker outside leaves and only eat the nearly white or very light green inside part of it - wasting maybe 1/4 of the exterior of the head.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

The fluidity of life isn't always easy to accept. 

I need a coffee.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*I have the loviest kitty I know... she climbs up on you and just purrs so loud and wants to rub her face on your face and lick our nose and your ears and wants to be cuddled and petted and played with and we just... really lucked out getting such a good little girl kitty. She is starting to really know what 'no' means - and minds more... and she knows what 'be easy' means and stops with the pin-needle claws. 
*


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I haz a banana! :banana

You haz a banana? :eek

I haz a banana!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta keep the optimism going.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I haz a banana! :banana
> 
> You haz a banana? :eek
> 
> I haz a banana!!! :banana :banana :banana


:rofl


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :rofl


:haha :rofl I do that in real life actually, sometimes when I'm in a good mood and just talking to myself randomly... that's what I'll say to myself, especially when I'm thinking about that banana smiley :banana

:lol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a Dumbo rat with a saxophone.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I is leaving the hotel now... :rain Bye Boston! See you again in a month! :boogie


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

asjdk;asj;faksj;fakj;sffaskl;fjksf;jakdf;afdacupoirwmnzp


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> asjdk;asj;faksj;fakj;sffaskl;fjksf;jakdf;afdacupoirwmnzp


Hey everyone, looks like MojoCrunch has been hacked by Needy.

Hi Needy!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Me and the girl are done. I really want to off myself again. But, then, I went skating and got my varial heelflips back.

Always the bitter with the sweet, though the bitter never leaves a nectarous taste in my mouth, just a stale piquancy for life in general.

Next blunt is for surviving the weekend. God forbid I try again.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have to do something else...


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Omegle webcam chat 


You: where you from?

Stranger: japan

Stranger: u?

You: really?

You: canada

You: where in japan?

Stranger: ya

You: i really want to go to japan!

Stranger: Tokyo]

Stranger: wow

Stranger: you sexy~!

You: uh thanks lol

Stranger: hey

Stranger: i am gay... i like you

Stranger: you have six pack?

You: i guess so

Stranger: can u show??...


X_X


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I think I'm going to need to be severely hammered to go through with this.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

alouette, gentille alouette. alouette, je te plumerai. je te plumerai la tete ...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't touch him honey, there's something wrong with him.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Sounds like a strong hint to me. The more you think about being anxious, the more anxious you'll become. All you have to say is, "Do you want to go to a movie?" (or go for a walk or whatever). Just remember to breathe.


Thanks, I'll try that on Monday.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish I was back in school so I could pretend that I had a life.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"really be honest what is this really?!?"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> She better show up today. I can't work another 10-hr day.


SHE DID NOT.

I am officially plotting her death, as I know where she lives. Totally oatmeal-ballooning that place man.

I denied overtime this weekend because ffs a girl needs sleep & handed the opportunity over to my coworker who needs it far more than I do anyway.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

herp de derp


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know if I can deal with netflix - there's something unnerving about having this giant queue of movies to watch - it becomes like a chore to get through them all. Plus they don't have very much available for instant viewing. Maybe I'll just go to one of the weird video stores in town.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

LostPancake said:


> I don't know if I can deal with netflix - there's something unnerving about having this giant queue of movies to watch - it becomes like a chore to get through them all. Plus they don't have very much available for instant viewing. Maybe I'll just go to one of the weird video stores in town.


I find this website helps narrow down the options: http://instantwatcher.com/


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

I can be your safe dark place, you can be the light I embrace. Nothing is nothing as zero is zero.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

haha, ed norton is so good in this. completely underrated.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Finished essay!! six pages! double spaced and in 12font, but still! It was like roping a calf.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Good going - was it on something interesting?



Neptunus said:


> I find this website helps narrow down the options: http://instantwatcher.com/


Oh thanks, that's great - and it's a lot faster than their site also. 

Maybe I will just avoid using the queue.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Glad to be of assistance! :b


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't cross me, vermin. I have steel-toed boots on.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

My new theme song:

"Boston" by Augustana

She said I think I'll go to Boston
I think I'll start a new life
I think I'll start it over, where no one knows my name
I'll get out of California, I'm tired of the weather
I think I'll get a lover and fly 'em out to Spain
I think I'll go to Boston
I think that I'm just tired
I think I need a new town, to leave this all behind
I think I need a sunrise, I'm tired of the sunset
I hear it's nice in the summer, some snow would be nice

You don't know me, you don't even care...

Boston... where no one knows my name...
Where no one knows my name...
Boston, where no one knows my name.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Nice song! :yes


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm glad I went through with it, I'm officially in a good mood now


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Nice song! :yes


I know, I love that song! :boogie :b


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I know, I love that song! :boogie :b


It is a great song :lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> It is a great song :lol


:yay More "Boston" fans!!! :banana :b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Can't sleep & bored as heck :troll


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I need a cig. Will try to quit again tomorrow. lololol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Demerzel said:


> I need a cig. Will try to quit again tomorrow. lololol


NOOOOOOOOO don't make me come slap that death stick out of your mouth! so help me... :wife :b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I haven't thought about suicide in weeks. That kind of scares me since suicide is my security blanket. It lets me know that there is an upper limit to how much pain I will ever have to suffer.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ugh I wish I was in my bed right now...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

au Lait said:


> NOOOOOOOOO don't make me come slap that death stick out of your mouth! so help me... :wife :b


:lol  I'm so bored right now u can slap me in the face too :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

There is no place like home ...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Hey dude, I really dug you back in the late 80's.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why do I do these things?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Drone strikes are continuing, Obama's fraud squad is investigating the recent drop in oil prices, and the labor market is still struggling.

Meanwhile, I'm arguing with my mother over whether chicken has any flavor.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

who?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> Meanwhile, I'm arguing with my mother over whether chicken has any flavor.


it doesn't... you have to season it... or put a sauce over it


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The trouble maker of last night. Check coping.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

caflme said:


> it doesn't... you have to season it... or put a sauce over it


Exactly what I was saying.

_"Everything tastes like chicken because chicken tastes like everything!"_


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> The trouble maker of last night. Check coping.


ha... I figured it out just before I clicked here... yeah... hopefully that won't last long... or be as intense.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> Exactly what I was saying.
> 
> _"Everything tastes like chicken because chicken tastes like everything!"_


The advantage is that it is inexpensive and you can do so many things with it.... I use it alot... but you have to be a good cook with it... you can't just throw it in cook it and serve it.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Being an adult sucks sometimes....


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Muck.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i bought an air can from Walmart and didn't notice the cap is broken. The only other one there didn't have a stick to put in the nozzle. gotta love walmart :roll


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't had a random thought in a while...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

50th post :boogie


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Every time I see a random celebrity that hasn't been in the news for awhile listed in the top searched names on yahoo my first thought is always "did they die or something?"

That's kinda morbid of me, I just realized.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Why is it everytime I'm in the middle of a decent dream I go and wake up. Ughh.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Time to start looking at visa applications.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm bored!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Starbucks guy, you're lucky that I'm a benevolent consumer.

---

I wonder if I should have my passport renewed.

---

Drove past tea-baggers. The gentlemanly side of me won out over the malicious side, so I merely flipped them off.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I'm bored!


Me too!

But I get to leave soon to go pick up embroidery supplies so not for loooong wheeeeeeee. I am so cool.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is the first day since last summer that I've been able to wear shorts. Nice weather we've had.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Me too!
> 
> But I get to leave soon to go pick up embroidery supplies so not for loooong wheeeeeeee. I am so cool.


Jelly donuts!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

...Okay and now I'm also going to have to pick up jelly donuts.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wanna go to a horse race just so I can have an excuse to wear a large hat; I'm not really the kind of person that needs an excuse, but it would be nice.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ...Okay and now I'm also going to have to pick up jelly donuts.


Jelly donuts as in...jellies...as in I'm jealous you have something to do.

I just heard that yesterday and I'm going to start using it. As should everyone!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I don't know why I called to see if would pay me back today, I knew the answer before I picked up the phone

- My mom bought printer paper & then the ink ran out, gotta love that. At least I was able to print a few applications & her church papers before it did. I'll go get ink later


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Girls that do that mustache thing I feel would be super annoying.

If you've done the mustache thing: YOU ARE NOT A BAD PERSON. Just don't ever do it again.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Crap, I had a thought provoking idea in my head and completely lost it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I so want this :


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's okay. You'll survive. You always do. It's not gonna be pretty, but it's not the end of the world. Stop whining.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LifeGoesOn said:


> My new theme song:
> 
> "Boston" by Augustana


Beautiful :yes


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Tis a great song!

Some girl deleted her profile from OKCupid...I maybe would have messaged her if I ever got up the stones...now I'll never see her again in my life! So tragic!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Beautiful :yes





StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Tis a great song!


:yay :boogie :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have my headache


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have my headache


 :squeeze


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

My dog's tail is injured...right at the tip, it's very minor but bleeding. He's still his cheerful self though, and waggint the tail. But I have no clue what to do. :|


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahhh, a usual Saturday morning: my dad yelling obscenities at the computer, haha. Oh the difficulties of creating a new folder...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

layitontheline said:


> Ahhh, a usual Saturday morning: my dad yelling obscenities at the computer, haha. Oh the difficulties of creating a new folder...


:lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone needs to seriously consider treatment for Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Someone needs to seriously consider treatment for Narcissistic Personality Disorder.


i agree :um


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Nooooo...my potential inebriation, down the drain...literally.

Whatever shall I do.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

wait, what? me like Tank Girl? 

pssh, if anything I am more like Jet Girl.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

So my car broke down at McDonald's and has to be towed. $7000 POS. x[


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I said I would go...I'm going to be so tired though. I really hope there are no more giant spiders in this bedroom. It stood between me and the door and it was enormous D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

laura024 said:


> So my car broke down at McDonald's and has to be towed. $7000 POS. x[


Ouch. This is why I don't have a car.

:hug


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sigh. I'm getting it towed tonight. I wonder if it had anything to do with me driving through mud and rocks today, but then again it's always had some electrical issues.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I said I would go...I'm going to be so tired though. I really hope there are no more giant spiders in this bedroom. It stood between me and the door and it was enormous D:


I saw giant spiders on every corner of the room when we moved into my mom's studio apartment today... I can't wait to get back home :blank


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

It's always complicated! (stressful) errr


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We just got a little taste of the rain that was in the forcast, I think I'll go for a walk to take in that lovely scent later


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

On a megavideo break. sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Other than the breaks and the minimum hours you get to watch something... you gotta admit megavideo is awesome!


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

I love my mom, but I'm not looking foreward to tomorrow. Why does my family have to celebrate every bulls*** holiday? Arrrggg!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

It is pretty great. It doesn't bombard me with ads or have huge Japanese subtitles on the screen like other viewers. But still, it abuses its power. And it somehow detects when the climax is and decides to stop right there, guaranteed.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Stop texting me!!! :mum :bash


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Feeling like I need a trip... No a vacation but a trip somewhere... The human experience is an amazing movie sometimes I wish I could do something like that.
I guess feeling lost covers tonight.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't find my pink nailpolish!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^oh my gawd I feel you my mom went out of town for the weekend and took the nail polish remover AND my new red nail polish. MY NAILS ARE CHIPPING AND I CAN'T STOP IT.

She gets back on Sunday night and she might get stabbed with a nail file for mothers day.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

^Now that sucks. I had to substitute with a less spring-y color that chips easier.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

“I am aware that there is a world out there that functions without regard to me. There are wars and budgets and bombings and vast dimensions of wealth and greed and ambition and corruption. And yet I don’t feel a part of that world, and I wouldn’t know how to join if I tried.”


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's gonna be an awkward trip back to Vegas on Monday


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Sometimes when u make people laugh they end up seeing u as nothing but a clown.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:help


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not moving to California... I only came here to visit my mom and help her move into an apartment because our house was forclosed...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

So my friend comes up to call for me, I told him SEALs killed Obama, he didnt believe it, he's been talking to his work colleagues about conspiracy theories. He forgets that I pretty much studied the theories for years, before youtube even came out/became so well known. You cant call a theory a truth...there are reasons to believe it is impossible, and also good reasons to "Keep it on the shelf for later"...think of them as possible theories...as they are called. Then he goes on to tell me of a friend of his who talks about machines that create free energy, without need for any fuel...are you telling me perpetual motion... is no lie?...that's an old trick, James.....jesus christ i need a new friend...these internal facepalms are becoming painful....his massive ego is unsupported xD
he reminds me of my mum actually, talking really loudly and TOTALLY convinced about something, when really you know nothing about the subject...still, that's alcohol for ya...how can you ever be totally conviced of anything eh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I should make a NES thread ... But eh , more NES posting XD


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

NES said:


> I should make a NES thread ... But eh , more NES posting XD


 :nw


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Would it be funny if I ran downstairs and immediately hugged my dad and told him I loved him so much right in front of my mom?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

please don't talk to me.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Should I feel bad , I am not calling my mother or giving her a card on mothers day ?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

trim protruding nasal hair. tick.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't want to shave so I won't.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

got up this morning with my throat full of phlegm. also found a tiny bug in my pineapple (i'm still eating the rest of the fruit btw, just watching out for more)

yeap...it's gonna be a good day.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It feels so good to sleep in and not interrupt any dreams.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Would it be funny if I ran downstairs and immediately hugged my dad and told him I loved him so much right in front of my mom?


Ahahahaha. Please do so.

Holy MOLY okay I have this horrible sunburn on my...ahem...cleavage area right? And yesterday it was especially peely and growing new skin or whatever. And I was wearing a really perky bra and went to go to sleep last night and took off my bra and my breasts went plop down to their natural level and OH SWEET LORD THE PAIN. It was like the new skin had formed without knowing gravity would be pulling it down in the near future. It burns like nobodys business. I have to walk around holding up my breasts to extremely-perky-level just to function.

Wow that was a weird paragraph to write.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nap time before mom time


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sent mom flowers I hope she likes them. I feel like the responsible child putting everyones names on the card, knowing they did nothing! But then again of course my mom knows this


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahahahaha. Please do so.
> 
> Holy MOLY okay I have this horrible sunburn on my...ahem...cleavage area right? And yesterday it was especially peely and growing new skin or whatever. And I was wearing a really perky bra and went to go to sleep last night and took off my bra and my breasts went plop down to their natural level and OH SWEET LORD THE PAIN. It was like the new skin had formed without knowing gravity would be pulling it down in the near future. It burns like nobodys business. I have to walk around holding up my breasts to extremely-perky-level just to function.
> 
> Wow that was a weird paragraph to write.


The mental image of this... I'm sorry... but... I can't help but smile and laugh a little... I know it's mean.. and it hurts... but seriously... I've had to do that before and it just brings back memories... sorry, hope it heals soon.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Put up a picture on OKCupid...:hide


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Exciting!! Good luuuuuuck.



caflme said:


> The mental image of this... I'm sorry... but... I can't help but smile and laugh a little... I know it's mean.. and it hurts... but seriously... I've had to do that before and it just brings back memories... sorry, hope it heals soon.


Haha it's fine, I'm well aware of how hilarious it is. I hope it heals soon toooooooooo.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Sigh...been procrastinating on applying for jobs for so long now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^:ditto


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Mavs are gonna sweep the Lakers :yes :clap


I hope.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I gots myself some peanut butter cups! :boogie


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> The Mavs are gonna sweep the Lakers :yes :clap
> 
> I hope.


:yay Unreal first half.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> :yay Unreal first half.


Really just unbelievable! And, it keeps getting better...63-39 at the half .


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Headaches and ughhh-feeling all day. Slept most of the day and now I need to get a shower and try to feel better before going to Mass at 6 p.m.

ETA: but I'm procrastinating on that too.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Off to the movies I go. Thor is going to be terrible...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

what the **** happened last night?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I gots myself some peanut butter cups! :boogie


:yay



melissa75 said:


> The Mavs are gonna sweep the Lakers :yes :clap
> 
> I hope.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've showered, I've stretched, I've meditated, I've eaten, I'll dress & still I don't feel prepared. I need 3 shots Jagermeister & a flask for my back pocket & then maybe I'll feel prepared, or at least numbed. I hate that I feel this way, I hate that there is no good excuse. I just want to lay down, wrap myself in my blankets & drift away


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eliza said:


> :yay


:yay :yay :yay

I really need to exercise...now. I just have zero energy, and Criminal Minds is distracting me from it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Vitamin Water is delicious. That is all.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

getting better is so confusing, there are lots of trials and there's some losing, you stand on the street with your feet on the ground you can't help but notice the sea and its sound, your heart's so loud now it finally woke up you think of all the friends all the fights that you broke up.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

one scoop of twin berry cheesecake ice cream from baskin robbins. not bad...not bad at all. :boogie

good way to end the weekend. i spent most of it knocked out off Reactine :lol that's some powerful stuff. :lol


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Gah...this protein shake tastes like ***. They need to put warnings up on the label .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I need a long break from life. Wake me up in say, 20 years? Be nice to see what the world has become.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to start a band called Scrambled Brian...maybe Scram Belled Brian...then I would of course change my name to Brian...Brian Mahoney...or something like that...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm weird... soooo weird.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sir Mumbly Pottington, Duke of Fluffy Owls and Awkward Walking.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need a song for every possible human emotion.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

melissa75 said:


> The Mavs are gonna sweep the Lakers :yes :clap


I'm not into sports, but I grew up in L.A. :cry


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The lady thrashing the cymbal in the background of this video is my hero forever:


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Eh , my rat is letting my dog lick him - anything wrong with that ?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My wife has no concept of what boundaries are. None.

We're seperated, divorced all except the paperwork, really.

It is mother's day, I let her sleep in. She says she's sick. Seemed to be feeling well enuf to go out until 3?, 4? last night. She woke up at 4:00 this afternoon. Don't ask me what she did last night, I don't want to know. Today I swept, mopped floors, did laundry, dishes, grocery shopped, cooked bfast, lunch & dinner, fixed a clogged drain in the bathroom, cleaned out dogpens, cleaned up the backyard, helped one kid with school project, talked to my littlest about bullying (it's under control, we just like to talk about it to make sure she's not still being bullied), had a conversation with my oldest about who Donald Trump is & why he's running for president (I kept this really short), called my mom, gave my wife mothers day gifts, did dishes again, helped clean their rooms, threw away some old toys, cleaned the living room area, played with them on their Xbox360, the Wii & the Nintendo DSs. I learned how to play the ICarly game on the DS. Not entirely by choice.

She did nothing. All day. Which is fine, it's mother's day. But things have changed. Wake up & smell the fresh ink on the divorce papers woman. You're the one who wanted this. Not me. The best part is, just before going to sleep (again) about an hour ago, she asks me to look at these rashes she has on her hips & inner thighs. I told her if they don't get better to see her GP. No, I mean, no sense of boundaries. Do I have to remind her that we're not b/f & g/f, we're only married because the paperwork isn't thru? WTF?

How many kids am I raising again?

This whole divorce situation is on when it's convenient for you sweetie, right? It's off when it's not convenient?

Help me here, is that how this works sweetheart?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Banana


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I need a real life hug, but no one is here to hug me.  :cry :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to see how much I can get done tonight .


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I need a real life hug, but no one is here to hug me.  :cry :rain


Snugglebunny ...one last kiss before bedtime :kiss :kiss :squeeze


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm incredibly selfish.
Part of me regrets surviving my suicide attempt.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Last project turned in. Now for a drink or four.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I seen almost everyone from my old high school crew tonight for the first time in 3 or 4 years depending on the person, it was crazy. I can't believe Chris managed to get so many together, then again he did convince me to come out of exile


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Some 35 year old man messaged me on POF and offered to give me a free, no strings attached, body oil massage. Said he would love to service me from head to toe.

...

WTF! X_X


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

He's never going to see this coming.

Oh, he saw that coming.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

well ****.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I will never let it happen again.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Choke a goat? That's worryingly specific.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

There are builders on the roof of the building opposite my kitchen window. I can see them and they can see me eating my lunch. Um, please go away? Don't you know I have social anxiety and can't eat in front of people, even if you are outside, on the roof of another building? Perhaps I'll just close the blind ever so slowly...


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

When will the day come! When will he learn??? Aghhhhhhh :wife


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

trendyfool said:


> I'm incredibly selfish.
> Part of me regrets surviving my suicide attempt.


 :squeeze


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> There are builders on the roof of the building opposite my kitchen window. I can see them and they can see me eating my lunch. Um, please go away? Don't you know I have social anxiety and can't eat in front of people, even if you are outside, on the roof of another building? Perhaps I'll just close the blind ever so slowly...


Try waking up to them standing directly in front of your window :lol That's what I get for having a room on top of the garage :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is too nice of a day 
For once, it is sunny and DRY!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's time to download Leaving Las Vegas again


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's the same thing every monday: I come home from school and have a splitting headache for the rest of the day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

What a magnificent game of football! Highly entertaining & dramatic until the end, plus tons of goals too: 5-2 for Liverpool over Fulham


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Minimal house is where the **** it's at.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

what is it about this forum that attracts such strange trolls? :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

In a mood :/


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Eliza said:


> what is it about this forum that attracts such strange trolls? :lol


They won't admit it but these psychologically twisted people think if they are mean to the people on the forum we will respond by giving them the affection and admiration they are so starved for.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the one about - - - - isn't true because his wife seemed really nice in Long Way Down.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to run in the sun!


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Dear Anxiety,
Please just go away already. I'm trying to live my life as a teenager and your getting in the way :/
Sincerely,
A Social Anxiety Sufferer


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my head is killing me! i'm pretty sure it's a sinus headache, i feel all congested. damn allergies. i wonder if it's too late to take a reactine :con


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This frozen coke isn't frozen enough. My night is ruined.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

One of the best.

As an aside: Every link to a song I may post will be electronic in persuasion.

Edit: More than one random thought for today, is there a limit of sorts to exceed, or am I gravy?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Eliza said:


> what is it about this forum that attracts such strange trolls? :lol


I wonder the same thing.



layitontheline said:


> We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.


Awesome quote


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate my life. :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just go to bed already! Ah, crap, I forgot to order my earphones.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish it was more socially acceptable for adults to have piñatas at their parties. I would be all over that. It's an activity that combines two of my favorite things. Candy and breaking stuff.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just want everyone to know I am trying REALLY HARD on this diet.

My parents made me pick them up DQ so I ordered a small blizzard but they were like you can get a medium for cheaper today it's s a special so I was all DAMNIT OKAY so I brought it home and only ate half of it.

I am trying REALLY REALLY HARD. Do you know how hard it is to put half a blizzard in the freezer? No, you don't.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't really like being in charge.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't been that awkward lately... maybe the drugs are working... :con :stu :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

What a selection on tonights show, I have to look up a bunch of these tracks tomorrow when they post the playlist


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I am trying REALLY REALLY HARD. Do you know how hard it is to put half a blizzard in the freezer? No, you don't.


I actually do! And I sympathize~


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My water bottle is a liar, life is not good.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ugh... I went down stairs to get some art supplies but end up getting cookies and tea. :no Now I have to go back again... :blank


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Dear butt, please shrink... 
Kthnxbye.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

if jellyfish could fly and survive on land would they cause the end most life on Earth?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Too many cats are mating outside ... the are loud... lucky f-ing cats.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

hmmm I won't be able to fall asleep if I have breakfast now but if I sleep now, then I'll wake up with a stomach ache


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Some people are so ****ing annoying. :roll


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I didn't mean to scare you. I was just telling the truth.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

10 hours since I got an out-of-the-blue email from an attractive woman on POF and I still don't have a clue what to say. She sounds really picky though and it's almost impossible to be yourself when someone dislikes everyday things like smilies, "lol" and even "How are you?".


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I want soooo bad to go back to Saturday night when it felt like everything was finally coming together.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Feeling like a failure....


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

How much does a chinchilla weigh?


Four grams short of an ounce according to the scales :stu


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, he moved the plans with his brother to another day. He really does want to see me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Sometimes it's not just going to be "all better tomorrow". Sometimes it just keeps getting worse. There are days when I would almost welcome the icy grip of death around my throat. Lets just get this over with.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

For the record, I've heard they don't have toes.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I want a hat with a button on it.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Michelle Bachmann on the Intelligence Committee. Darrell Issa on the Oversight Committee.

Someone out there has a sense of humor.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not as thirsty as I was yesterday. :yay


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

My Robert the Robot is now wearing an Android hat. Thanks Google!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't even ****ing heel flip today. Sad face for off *** days.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nadja, Feist, Brotzmann, Deerhoof, Arthur RUSSELL, Little Women, Sharon Van Etton, Nurse with Wound, Tristeza, Clogs, Silver Mt. Zion, Akron/Family, Nels Cline, Fugazi, Red Krayola, Stockhausen, Sun Ra, Fred Anderson, Nina Nastasia, Bill Dixon, Black Moth Super Rainbow, Parts & Labor, Lau Nau, Aids Wolf, Cold Cave, Steve REICH, Cex, Nice Nice, Zs, Zu, the Ex, Tortoise, Mogwai, Shipping News, Broken Social Scene, Edgar Varese........


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope something good/fun/interesting/exciting happens in the next two days, otherwise work on Friday will be unbearable.

Also: 'She was feeling sad so I lent her my p*ssy to cheer her up' :teeth


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

If I cut two apple slices that look like peaces of toast and put peanut butter in the middle of it....it would look and taste so awesome.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm pooped, man. Glad I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Choosing to be unsocial tonight.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Choosing to be unsocial tonight.


Its Tuesday. Unsocial and league night are prolly your only choices anyway.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I pooped, man. Glad I don't have to work tomorrow.


I'm tired, so that's what I initially read.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Spindrift said:


> I'm tired, so that's what I initially read.


Me too :lol:

Hmmm...I just made the security guard in the parking lot go away by yelling, "BUNNIES, BUNNIES!!!" while pointing at him.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I know I didn't do anything wrong, but for some reason it feels like I did. The more I think about it I start to beat myself up over things I could have said better.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This girl is just...AMAZING:


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

this house is not a home.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well isn't that just DANDY.
Wait, wait. Something is wrong here.
Time spent giving an eff? WAY TOO LONG.

Need some changin for that equation.

And to stop unintentionally rhyming. If I could beatbox, my rap career would totally be happening right now.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I can find a word to rhyme with orange.....I know I can....


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

What an awkward and hectic day. So many weird telephone conversations, so much incoherent rambling on my part. Damn near broke down at work. At the same time, I got everything done, and then some. Can't complain :stu

Buuut...I have lunch with my manager tomorrow :cry She's alright and I'm becoming more comfortable to talking to her, and this Lunch is a casual thing she tries to do with everyone who's leaving. But every time I talk to someone for an extended period of time, I fear 'why are you so quiet' will become a topic of conversation. Weird paranoia of mine.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sick of my SA getting in the way of having an actual relationship with the guy I like. We are graduating soon and I'm afraid I won't ever see him again


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't seen any of the X-Men movies but First Class looks pretty baller.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

It's hard to believe how much has changed in my life since this time last year - exactly a year ago i was studying for my last exam for my science degree, had no money, no job prospects. The day after my exam i got a call for the place i'm now working in, telling me to start the following Monday, and i didnt think i'd last 2 months..... almost 1 year later i've still got a job, and able to save up for stuff i could only dream about...new car here i come!! 

Able to have enough money to enjoy myself, rent an apartment and i really am grateful for it. 

I've made some really cool friends, invited to parties, etc, stuff that really wasnt happening for me last year. 

Lat year i had lost nearly all my mates, living at home (which can be a good thing but not in my case), absolutely no money, worried about the future. 

Not everthing has worked out as i wanted, but 'experience is what you get when you don't get what you want'. And i'm cool with that. 

I'm just reminising over the last year, and i've come out of a better person. I hope


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay my new phone finally came today. EXCITE! :boogie:boogie:boogie

But now I have to head down to my carrier's store and see if I can get them to help me activate it and transfer all of my contacts and whatnot over from my old phone.....UNEXCITE!! :afr :afr :afr


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

There's a baby cheetah on Late Night with Jay Leno... the cheetah is sooooo cute!!! :mushy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My heart is one-dimensional, paper thin, hollowed out.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

They wanted to eat me, I could tell!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Opened a can of Coke about 12 hours ago. Just took my third or fourth sip from it.

_Slow and steady._


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess I'm the only person sad that Stargate Universe is over. AKA Stargate Voyager.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Spindrift said:


> Opened a can of Coke about 12 hours ago. Just took my third or fourth sip from it.
> 
> _Slow and steady._


Your taking the concept of random thoughts to heart.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I forgot to take out the garbage; don't remind me about things when baseball is on.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

au Lait said:


> But now I have to head down to my carrier's store and see if I can get them to help me activate it and transfer all of my contacts and whatnot over from my old phone.....UNEXCITE!! :afr :afr :afr


Transferring numbers takes like 2 minutes. They hook both phones up to a machine and click Go.

Have fun!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I worked 19.5 hours in two days. I took an hour off this morning and am still at 20.5 hours!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

LALoner said:


> Your taking the concept of random thoughts to heart.


Bubblegum cigarettes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Transferring numbers takes like 2 minutes. They hook both phones up to a machine and click Go.
> 
> Have fun!


RE-EXCITE! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

@ Spindrift, love your random thoughts :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

D11 said:


> @ Spindrift, love your random thoughts :lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Odd feeling... I've not felt it in a long time... I don't want to go to work today... I'm not tired... I just want to isolate and stay home and not have people or phone calls or interruptions or talking... I want to be in a quiet dark place.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I guess I'm the only person sad that Stargate Universe is over. AKA Stargate Voyager.


hey this is what I felt
http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/
just when it was getting real good. the stargate franchise has literally been my life. i started watching sg-1 when i was a we lad of 5-7 yrs then Atlantis then Universe.
again
http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/
(Im not going to watch the last episode it will be the ultimate cliff hanger of all time)


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just sent my first message on OKCupid...lulz...I am destined for failure...


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Today i realized cats can sleep on their back and dogs don't drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm... interesting


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

"Music is my time machine..."

So true, ya know.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I get sick of it all so fast.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Bonzu's ****ing with me. It's so easy, too.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> There's a baby cheetah on Late Night with Jay Leno... the cheetah is sooooo cute!!! :mushy


Awwww :mushy its cute until they try to eat ya :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why does my laptop always freeze when I'm doing something naughty on the internet and someone's _just_ about to enter the room?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

What were you doing...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> What were you doing...


Me? I can't say :teeth


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Alrighty then...I'll just let my imagination run wild with it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

When she's sad I'm happy and when she's happy I'm sad.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Alrighty then...I'll just let my imagination run wild with it.


I can promise you that whatever you're imagining is far more exciting than the reality


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe it just seemed heavier than it really was, what with me being four years old.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Date tonight. Ugh...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I can promise you that whatever you're imagining is far more exciting than the reality


Imagining you buying wool socks on amazon was the best I could come up with.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Why the hell am I so hot right now?

/Looks at jeans...looks at laptop...looks at hot coffee...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Imagining you buying wool socks on amazon was the best I could come up with.


:lol


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I want to be rain that goes side ways but thinking about it now its going to be really hard to put on socks to walk my dog everyday.:rain


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Somebody threw a hand grenade at a policeman who was talking to two six year olds yesterday in town, lucky it was old as sh*t and didn't go off but still that's pretty fecking fecked.

It baffles me how anyone would think that was a productive thing to do. :stu


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess I've procrastinated long enough...time to go give the yard a haircut. :sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just a vacancy. Love don't live here anymore.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My friends are starting a band and need a singer. **** I WISH I COULD SING!

...it would be so fun.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

La bomba is addicting :banana
I can't be the only one who loves that song?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Screeching dishwashers.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

... too slow for moving pornos ...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Just a vacancy. Love don't live here anymore.


I'm noticing a pattern to your posts.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I just sold my dining table set... they're coming back in a couple hours to pick it up with their truck... looks like I won't have chairs for my last 10 days in Rochester... :tiptoe

I feel a bit sad actually... I love this dining table... it was the first one that was all mine... :cry *hugs dining table*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

LALoner said:


> I'm noticing a pattern to your posts.


Ok. Maybe I'll have to switch it up then. :wink


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It is 10:30 pm. I'm ridiculously tired. 
I'm not used to being up this late :wife


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rain out


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Should not have had that drink. Dammit. I need to buy stuff and I don't wan to buy stuff. Too tired. 

More than anything I just want a proper bed right now. I wonder if my brother is busy this weekend I need his truck.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Drunk drunk drunk drunk drunk, yay. This post is a good example of how feelings don't always come across in text.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Send it via the pidgeon express dude, I'm too tired to come and get it :yawn


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I learned about norwegian crusted scabies today and they are even more disgusting than they sounduke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ffs, then don't have paypal as an option! =(


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks to my sister I now have that sorry excuse of a song stuck in my head.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

^Nevermind.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i was really looking forward to being off as of monday...i am kind of getting stressed out right now. very exhausted too. oh well guess i'll have to wait until my b'day on the 30th to finally rest. can't complain too much, i like and need money...:stu

oh and apparently i am going to be sharing space with a summer student as of Monday as well. i have no idea how that's gonna work out considering you can't really have two people filing at the same time. and no more walking around the office in socks, or eating my lunch at the desk. sigh...i guess i'll find out the details at friday's department meeting..


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

SA people tend to be so cold hearted. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

bornwild said:


> SA people tend to be so cold hearted. I feel sorry for them.


Wut?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go to work, antibiotic!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Working next to a liquor store makes it way too easy. Maybe it's god's way of telling me I should be getting hammered more often.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I let myself have a scoop of chocolate mint chip ice cream and it was gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am quite seriously going to stab someone in my French class sometime in the next six weeks. I can almost guarentee I am going to snap one day or another and it will be freakin POSTAL when I do.

I am in university. I am not in daycare. Screw you French department for making this dumbass fairies and rainbows "group discussion" class mandatory for my French proficiency certificate. Screw. You.

I'm not even anxious about the group aspect anymore. I'm just pissed because it is a waste of my freaking time. PISSSSSSSSEDDDDDD.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

seriously men, leave me here at the Baskin Robbins. I don't need *you* anymore


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I let myself have a scoop of chocolate mint chip ice cream and it was gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


^ha... that sounds good... ironically I just had ice cream too.... well, frozen yogurt... and it was lemon frozen yogurt, with lemon swirls and chunks of lemon cookie in it... it's been in the high 80s to mid 90s today and it was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good lol. Triple Lemon Swirl was the name of it and it was off the Schwan's truck.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hope no one here downloaded the expendables or you might be getting subpeonead by the feds :lol


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

question, has everyone had their Mozilla Firefox "appearance" changed/updated-I'm asking because I don't have a personal computer, I use the one in my dorm computer lab, and earlier, my Mozilla Firefox looked like it always does, and now, all the headings for the tool bar like "File", "Options", all that stuff is under a orange Firefox tab and I absolutely hate it. Is it gonna be like this forever or is it an optional upgrade? I checked the extensions and I removed the yahoo toolbar which had also installed itself and I thought that's why Firefox looked different, but apparently not since under extensions, it also that the "Firefox Strata" appearance was last updated today

I hate the way it looks!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My bro in Van City told me to call him via facebook messenger so I ring his number, no answer. I try again after hanging up, no answer. My bro writes on my facebook wall, "Call Me". So I try to ring him again, no answer. I message him back via facebook messenger, "you're not answering". He replies "I couldn't find my phone, try now" I ring him & ask "did you have me call so you could find your phone?" he laughs & says "no but that would have been funny, that's what I should have said & hung up"


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

I ****ing love when people underestimate my intelligence. LOVE it.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

once i've finished my university career, i will have gained a degree and gained over 100 lbs. oh, and i'll also have frequent conniptions.

(stress)


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Just to clear up a few things:

1) No, I am not a man

2) My username is NOT a reference to my period 


And on another note, how does one stop their boob from hurting?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Year One might be the worst movie ever.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, my profile has exactly 17,000 views right now. I've been on this site so long!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

My profile view count is constantly going up, but my visitors list rarely changes :con


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

letitrock said:


> question, has everyone had their Mozilla Firefox "appearance" changed/updated-I'm asking because I don't have a personal computer, I use the one in my dorm computer lab, and earlier, my Mozilla Firefox looked like it always does, and now, all the headings for the tool bar like "File", "Options", all that stuff is under a orange Firefox tab and I absolutely hate it. Is it gonna be like this forever or is it an optional upgrade? I checked the extensions and I removed the yahoo toolbar which had also installed itself and I thought that's why Firefox looked different, but apparently not since under extensions, it also that the "Firefox Strata" appearance was last updated today
> 
> I hate the way it looks!!!!


Yeah it's an update, for whatever reason they tried to make it all fancy or w/e but it's stupid. you can fix the menus easily though. Firefox button -> Options -> Menu bar


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Indigo Flow said:


> And on another note, how does one stop their boob from hurting?


I just poke the exact same place on the other boob really hard. It almost always kindof sortof helps.

Okay! I am officially housesitting. I'm all alone and kindof bored. Woo.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

mrbojangles said:


> My profile view count is constantly going up, but my visitors list rarely changes :con


Someone has a stalker in invisible mode.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Someone has a stalker in invisible mode.


This has been happening for some time now, I'm dying to know who it is.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

disillusionment FTW!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I doubt my day is going to be any more _blessed_ because you said that, but I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I love shopping online <3 funny part just getting the package rocks the rest well it's good but not as good as walking out of the post office with it!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i can't remember the last time i ate a fruit. :con


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll never eat pizza again.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

"Hear them haters talkin' but there's nothin' you can tell 'em"...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Aaaaaaaannd I feel dumb.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That ain't Gretzky, man.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I can't find my pink nailpolish!


Phew! I found it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Yeah it's an update, for whatever reason they tried to make it all fancy or w/e but it's stupid. you can fix the menus easily though. Firefox button -> Options -> Menu bar


omg, that was so simple!, thank you, it was really bothering me, I couldn't find anything


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

another question, where can I find the list of moderators of this site, Amo, Millen, and the other ones


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

letitrock said:


> another question, where can I find the list of moderators of this site, Amo, Millen, and the other ones


at the bottom of the forum index there is a link "view forum leaders" right above "currently active users"

better yet here's the page view forum leaders


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow that was one busy day, i don't think i have ever worked as hard or as quick as this evening.... day shift didnt bother doing anything for the production lines, so it was up to me to carry the workload..... i hate being under pressure, but sometimes it makes me work quicker, and i can really speed up when i have to lol. And it was pretty much like that for the full 12 hours.

And i have to work Saturday 6am to 12 noon, money is good, but my sleeping pattern is out the window!

I don't think i'll bother going to bed Friday night, i'm afraid i'll sleep it in as i'm so tired this week!

That is all


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> My profile view count is constantly going up, but my visitors list rarely changes :con


Umm... :tiptoe

-----------------------

I love the smell of flowers.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Okay! I am officially housesitting. I'm all alone and kindof bored. Woo.


Ok I am now officially housesitting and officially BORED. She has sucky TV channels and only gluten free food.

It's 830. I can't go to bed before 9 because that's just pathetic. Okay I will moisturize my legs with some weird tanning lotion. For half an hour. This is a FLAWLESS plan.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I need some excitement in my life for real! I'm so bored damn it.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> I'll never eat pizza again.


Why? lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to buy the book Leaving Las Vegas. I've watched the movie enough times that the book warrants a read


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

Ain't a lesbian, but she a freak though.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i wish i were a mathematician.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish I wouldn't get so worked up about things.  Why do I feel victimised, again?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm actually enjoying House Hunters on Home and Garden TV. I may be more like my mother than I thought, heh.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

I got a pet rock and named is Dwayne. yep. :3


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't sleeeeeeep.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sudden mood shifts is killing me


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Blessed be! :b


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Board died and not moving.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

We have too many alarm clocks in this house.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

It seems if bad company wants bad company im left stranded in the middle of a desert with a full gas can and broken chopstick but no car in sight,


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Does anyone know how I block someone on here?


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> Does anyone know how I block someone on here?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/...?do=ignorelist does this link work for you? if not go to "customize profile" under the control panel its under settings & options "edit ignore list" im guessing you type in the username hope this helped


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Bonzu said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist does this link work for you? if not go to "customize profile" under the control panel its under settings & options "edit ignore list" im guessing you type in the username hope this helped


Thanks, it worked


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I woke up to a bunch of stuff spamming my facebook that's fun also 10 minutes before my alarm :/ I needed those 10 minutes. 2 days until the weekend!!!! Can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

This place is 76.2% more boring now that "NES" has left xD.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

anymouse said:


> caflme said:
> 
> 
> > ^ha... that sounds good... ironically I just had ice cream too....
> ...


I think the best fitting word would be coincidentally as in:

"^ha... that sounds good... _coincidentally_ I just had ice cream too...."

I don't mean to be a grammar nazi (occasionally i have terrible grammar but irony is a very misused word)


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

lissa530 said:


> Why? lol


I threw it up. :|


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

screwing with me is one thing but you don't f with my patients - I'm trying to get meds to people who can't afford them and need them... don't get in my dam way


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I should probably figure out how to drive to the airport to pick up my mom... :con :stu :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to put some rice on, gotta eat while I'm feeling up to it


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish I could give her a big hug.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Drunk drunk drunk drunk drunk, yay. This post is a good example of how feelings don't always come across in text.


No, it worked.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Shopping then the beach!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Why won't it get warm enough to sunbathe? I'm so pale you don't know where my white t-shirt ends and my skin begins.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't ask me why but working is just not my thing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Keeping things simple is exponentially more rewarding.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Spreading sunshine and happiness via contagious respiratory diseases. Science!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to buy one of those tea infuser teapots because I hate how my mom leaves teabags about. I mean I realize it's just a bag of dried leaves that have been soaked in water but seeing one all contorted after it's dried on the coffee table disturbs me for some reason. Even worse is when I begin moving the dishes so I can wash them & find a old soaked one that I have to throw out underneath a plate or something. All signs point to a tea infuser teapot


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Just got back from shopping. I got some rad new shoes that I wanted and some shirts. Now I'm off to the beach once she gets back. She's gone to get "ready", wonder what getting ready for the beach involves. Girls are strange


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

"A day with out fusion is like a day without sunshine"
So true


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, my uncle is dying of kidney cancer and will probably only make it through a few more days. I would really appreciate it if everyone could just pray for him and for him to have a peaceful death.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^That's sh*tty, my thoughts go to you and your family. (e-hugs) I prepare drugs for sick people for a living, and although it probably doesn't mean much I'd get him a couple of syrginges of the good stuff if I could. 

_____________________________________


I was going to post something lame and self depricating, but I think I'll just stay quiet.:um


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^That's sh*tty, my thoughts go to you and your family. (e-hugs) I prepare drugs for sick people for a living, and although it probably doesn't mean much I'd get him a couple of syrginges of the good stuff if I could.
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> I was going to post something lame and self depricating, but I think I'll just stay quiet.:um


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

1 unreturned message and 1 message from someone asking if there was a reason I was viewing her profile so much (I was hitting the random match button a lot)...good start to online dating! 8)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_"it really creeps me out when you call it that. okay, and by the way, while we're at it, a guy's thing is not called, 'his tenderness' - believe me!"_

hahaha.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

beautifully strange said:


> Hi everyone, my uncle is dying of kidney cancer and will probably only make it through a few more days. I would really appreciate it if everyone could just pray for him and for him to have a peaceful death.


:squeeze


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

beautifully strange said:


> Hi everyone, my uncle is dying of kidney cancer and will probably only make it through a few more days. I would really appreciate it if everyone could just pray for him and for him to have a peaceful death.


so sorry to hear this.I do hope he has as peaceful a passing as possible.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

In the event of an asteroid collision, abandon all hope in a calm and orderly manner.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually feel happy for once :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Do you know what the ABSOLUTE best thing about living alone is?

Peeing with the bathroom door open.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^ When my parents go away I love having that freedom.

I am bringing out my truffles and peanut butter tonight. I don't care.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

beautifully strange said:


> Hi everyone, my uncle is dying of kidney cancer and will probably only make it through a few more days. I would really appreciate it if everyone could just pray for him and for him to have a peaceful death.


I'm really sorry BeautifullyStrange. :hug
I'll keep him & your family in my prayers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's annoying when you hear a great song on the radio but the artist/track name is said to fast to get it down so you can't look it up again


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Word.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a thought living in an imaginary world... and I like it that way.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

To hell with the truffles. I'm going to brave the rain and wind and get myself some tofu, because now I'm craving tofu.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why oh why? :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a hard time ascertaining what's best for me.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Won a $10 iTunes gift card at dinner tonight. Long day just one more have to hold it together :/ it needs to be Friday! & When it is I'm having a drink a well deserved drink!


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to those who I've creeped out. 

I'm a terrible person


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

i'm addicted to chewing gum


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

_I see you have braces._


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

d93 said:


> I'm sorry to those who I've creeped out.
> 
> I'm a terrible person


No you're not. :hug


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i hate it when I wrongly blame people for a supposed smell, when it's actually something or someone else. :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My tooth is starting to feel better!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

vaness said:


> i'm addicted to chewing gum


Welcome to my world. Sure our breath is minty fresh...._but at what cost?_


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

i'm so used to staying up at night that it feels like afternoon when it's 12 am


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I love (cookies and cream) ice-cream...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Do you know what the ABSOLUTE best thing about living alone is?
> 
> Peeing with the bathroom door open.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.


Pffft, I pee with the door open all the time


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> i hate it when I wrongly blame people for a supposed smell, when it's actually something or someone else. :/


You smelt it you dealt it, my friend. :lol

Shreddies, honey and unsweetened almond milk...mmm good :yes


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's annoying when you hear a great song on the radio but the artist/track name is said to fast to get it down so you can't look it up again


Dude, in the old days people got all the lyrics and band names wrong. I spent like five years thinking Hall and Oates was Fallen Oats.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Co-workers have already commented on how I'm so quiet! Whoop whoop!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Dude, in the old days people got all the lyrics and band names wrong. I spent like five years thinking Hall and Oates was Fallen Oats.


This just cracked me up because I remember growing up in San Bernardino and this one station... not sure which one it was ... did that alot. :teeth at Fallen Oates... that is so funny... cracked me up.

What I hate is when they don't tell you the song at all... before or after... nor the group/person singing it.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless teddy bears are attending it, I don't want to go to your little picnic.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I love it when one of my bunnies licks the other XD So cute!


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't mind the fact that you like to walk barefoot in a sea of dirty underwear but will you please tell me the reason for having your Protons _RIGHT_ _NEXT_ to your Quarks!


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I guess being the protector of mexico is so last week and combusting filamentous strands of biomaterial composed of keratin proteins is so "hip" and "cool"


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Is this iced coffee expired? :|


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:heart


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I got my car back, but they broke the radio dial lol. Oh well.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Is that a hurdy-gurdy in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Won't don't that just blow smoke your kilt!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday :time :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

There's only one big bear I approve of:


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Picnics can go straight to Hell, though.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Curly fries are pretty good.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Co-workers have already commented on how I'm so quiet! Whoop whoop!


:hug



laura024 said:


> I got my car back, but they broke the radio dial lol. Oh well.


:haha

I drove a beater without a radio for a couple months. It was weird, the radio only worked when the brakes were applied or something. I never witnessed this strange phenomenon, just was told by my dad that it was the reason he disconnected the radio. Incidentally, I think that's where my habit of talking to myself came from. :con

Also the heater didn't work too well. One cold Winter day I realized the windows were fogging up like mad, and I had to pull onto a side street and wipe the windows with some stray tissues I luckily found in my backpack. Oh, this was before it died on me in the school bus lane of my little brother's elementary school, and I had to walk home in my pyjamas (still winter btw) to get my cell phone to call for a tow. I had turned the engine off so I could watch my brother walk into the school safely and I didn't want to harm the environment having the thing idling. Well it didn't turn back on. I called my dad and told him the story, and what did he say..."you shouldn't have turned the car off." ARGHHHHHSDKLFJ;SDFISDL;

God I hated that car.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a song? My memory isn't as good as I thought it was.

Okay, yes. Even with teddy bears. Especially if they're singing teddy bears.

---

Candela? You're just making up words now.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

"something something the teddy bears have their picnic...."


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to know what typical people experience. I want to crawl inside their heads and feel through their senses and have their thoughts. Not permanently.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm tired of being me, I want to be somebody else.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

it was a mistake to do school work at Starbucks.

(a loud hoard of high school girls are present )


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Why is it iced coffee but it's ice water?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Hey, I remember that, lol!


His eyebrows were truly inspiring.

*does a weird eyebrow wiggle thing*

---

One more sniff and I'm sending my nose to its room.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

hey... hey! shut up and touch the monkey already!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i almost got shot by this imbecile in my team. can't he follow my orders?! Blimey.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> it was a mistake to do school work at Starbucks.
> 
> (a loud hoard of high school girls are present )


my dear god- _herd_* ... i really need my sleep back.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> my dear god- _herd_* ... i really need my sleep back.


'Horde' also works.

I'd go so far as to say it's the most suitable adjective.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ease up on the toms, Jack.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

control alt delete


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> 'Horde' also works.
> 
> I'd go so far as to say it's the most suitable adjective.


:fall

i'd like to think that i'm getting dumb ... but the truth is that i've never been the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> :fall
> 
> i'd like to think that i'm getting dumb ... but the truth is that i've never been the sharpest tool in the shed.


Lies and slander, my brilliant comrade.

I'll let you in on a secret: I just wildly slap at my keyboard and hope that whatever comes out is something legibleojfinv09h0be09ervb9u.

---

Cavity Sam! Relinquish your bread basket!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Rhetorical questions, whats up with that?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i really need to learn how to cook. well i_ know _how to cook, i just need to figure out a way to do it. problem is it's quite difficult when i come home from work and it's 6:45 and i'm starving. i've tried to cook in that state and it's actually dangerous.

eh....anyway. i guess these microwave meals ain't half bad once you get used to all the sodium


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> school work


It's Friday, knock that off!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> There's only one big bear I approve of:


Does he reside in a blue establishment of tremendous size?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i feel excited for this weekend...i have no clue why, considering i'll probably spend the whole time incapacitated by my time-of-the-month which will be arriving any second now. :flush

it's probably my hormones making me all scatterbrained, creating excitement for no reason...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

During my 6 hour Handle With Care basically self defense class I realized how deprived of human/female touch I am. FM.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Does he reside in a blue establishment of tremendous size?


Is that a fat joke? You *******.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

There's a cat underneath my car crying. I don't know if I should let it in to my garage or something. I took some turkey outside for it to eat, but it's still crying. That and I have somewhere to be and I don't want to run it over.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Push boo-tan!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> It's Friday, knock that off!


yeah - knock it off anxiety, please give me a break!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just an emotional wreck tonight...


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

That was worth way more than $20.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Just an emotional wreck tonight...


hug)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear not, rubes. The paragraphs are here to help us.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Exhausted!
Sleep is needed asap!
Long weekend yessss!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Could I be more incomprehensible?

(Hint: No)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

meow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

We better be going to Innerkip this summer!


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Getting my puppy tomorrow! So excited! :clap


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't remind me about the ninth inning!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

polkadotlaughter said:


> Don't remind me about the ninth inning!


As Brandon League's owner (probably not for much longer) in our fantasy league, I feel your pain.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I slept in, and when my dad woke me up (thankfully!) I just said "oh right, the sequence! Its okay, iv just got to get to the end of the third before I can start again. Thanks dad." I have no idea what this means


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Can't stop watching Mad Men! I'm not usually much for television, but holy cats this show is good.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a lack of appetite. It's been going on for 4 days.
Been kind of tensed because i didn't know what was going on. 
I did emphasize to my boyfriend how important it is for me that i can discuss with him face to face. And so we were supposed meet yesterday. Instead of meeting me he decided to dump me via textmessage. Problem happily solved.

this probably belongs to frustration section. I just don't wanna post there :sus


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I really hope... jedward wins tonight.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:squeeze Thank you guys for helping me cope with my sa


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> hug)


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Update my grade already, you scurvy shyster *******!


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Indigo Flow said:


> I love it when one of my bunnies licks the other XD So cute!


Can we talk? I know you blocked me..but I want to be friends with you.

I'm sorry for everything


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My job as a moderator is never done.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm gonna go lay down for a bit. I'll do more yardwork after that. OK???


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

epril said:


> I'm gonna go lay down for a bit. I'll do more yardwork after that. OK???


OK, if you must.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

all of our lives are taking a dramatic turn. 
i just hope the kids escape relatively unscathed.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm happy... need to go take a shower and get some housework done... my son is playing his PS2... and chillin'... life is good.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Ha, I know what I'll do. I'm staying at my friend's parents' soon while she's on some trip, and I'll talk to them about her disturbing behaviours. :yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the eurovision entry for ukraine just sang "when I look inside my ***, I find a better place"


Better how strange lady?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Wherever you are I hope you're thinking about me, though i would understand if you're not.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Watching the eurovision, some catchy songs. Moldova's act is hilarious though, i want them to win!!!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I'm pretty sure the eurovision entry for ukraine just sang "when I look inside my ***, I find a better place"
> 
> Better how strange lady?


:con

I liked Estonia's song entry.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahh brings back memories of father ted and his eurovision song entry:


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I want to shower you with sugar lumps, and ride you over fences
polish your hooves every single day, and take you to the horse dentist..


Like a train in the night, like a train in the 

night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need caffeine


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Staving off an emotional flameout is harder than I remember. So is tolerating this place, though it does have a nice view.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if I'm punching myself in the throat as I sleep. Feels like it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Awwwww man, I totally forgot about Eurovision. Again.:rain Last time I watched was when the Russian guy won. I was pretty pissed because I liked Iceland and Bulgaria wayyy better. I still listen to the songs they did. Sucks not having a vote :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Azerbaijan? Europe, your taste is poor. 



Other random thought: I should carry a hammer when walking alone at night more often. I always thought a gun would be the best deterrent, but a hammer and a manic look works well. Nobody stopped to chat.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Those baby Canadian geese were so cute


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to eat.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a strong urge to play the Banjo in the middle of a path that goes through a forest and have a rabbit, with its ears pointed straight up, (in the distance but also in the middle of the road) just looking at me. I don't know why i just do...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Simon Le Bon's yacht.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Some guys on this site are such douchebags :roll


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Awwwww man, I totally forgot about Eurovision. Again.:rain Last time I watched was when the Russian guy won. I was pretty pissed because I liked Iceland and Bulgaria wayyy better. I still listen to the songs they did. Sucks not having a vote :lol


I voted for the UK and Moldova.

Our act was Jedward, i find them abit annoyin, but they're ok i guess, judgin by the standards this year.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I won 5 euro in the lotto today, woohoo


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You'rehotandIwanttoripyourboxersoff.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm still a loser and I'm gonna die alone... :rain


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to Walmart, ate chili, and watched Beetlejuice while on the clock today. Probably will never have an easier 10 hour work day.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> Some guys on this site are such douchebags :roll


:hide


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't watch more than 10 seconds of Eurovision at a time.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Pony Express it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Pony Express it.


Woah! Haven't seen you in a while. I hope you're just back because you missed us. :|


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Time to get this damn blog started.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> :hide


haha sorry, they know who they are. (not you) :um


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Who wants to rub my feet?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^Depends. What are you willing to pay?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'm still a loser and I'm gonna die alone... :rain


 No your not your amazing!! :love2 Have some more kisses for ya!! :yay :kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> haha sorry, they know who they are. (not you) :um


:door

----------------

Apparently PSN is finally coming back up *nerdgasm*


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^Depends. What are you willing to pay?


50 cents a minute.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> No your not your amazing!! :love2 Have some more kisses for ya!! :yay :kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss


Thanks sweetie :kiss

Weather forecast says it's gonna rain tomorrow so hopefully commencement will be cancelled because I really don't wanna go :no


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Sent another person a message on OKCupid...:hide


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The oaks are just too greedy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like women.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I like women too, how strange?!

:b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

PSN is back up!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

All alone until Tuesday. Unless you count the cats, but they never really have anything interesting to talk about.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish I had something intelligent to say. But nope, nada.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I like women.


I am ok with this.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know why I do some of the things I do.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate waiting for you. When will enough be enough?!?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

That program that converts youtube videos into mp3s is the single greatest invention of all time.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

so very bored, PSN is back up? :yay

EDIT: _"PlayStation Network is currently undergoing maintenance"_

Not for Australia yet it seems,


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I like women too, how strange?!
> 
> :b


Oh man, what a coincidence! 



MindOverMood said:


> I am ok with this.


Yay.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


> That program that converts youtube videos into mp3s is the single greatest invention of all time.


Gimme the name NAO, please


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Gimme the name NAO, please


I think you just type in youtube to mp3 converter into google, and it will come up. My mom uses it all the time.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Indigo Flow said:


> Some guys on this site are such douchebags :roll


Thanks a lot.

Really.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I love it when it rains.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

d93 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Really.


Doesn't mean you're one of them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> I love it when it rains.


We've got a whole week of it coming up!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The weather is strange this year; I'm telling ya.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just spoke with the cowboy that lives next door, he's a musician too & seems real chill


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Gimme the name NAO, please


I use this one.

Enjoy!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Watching spooky **** in the middle of the night...smart....


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

it's sad...how the best conversations I've had recently have been with Omegle strangers.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I wanted to walk outside today but someone was mowing their lawn and I started to feel my allergies


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

<3


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree that some guys on here are douche bags. The line must be drawn somewhere, there's no denying certain behaviors are just unacceptable by anyones standards. If I were female and experienced the same things I have been told, I would feel the same way towards select few.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Doesn't mean you're one of them.


I believe I am..and with good reason.

I should have more respect..I feel terrible about everything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4am and I need to go to bed.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm eating strawberries. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

We were so close... so so close. 
Next year we'll be even more popular.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Leaving soon to take my son to the beach... in about an hour. We will be gone most of the day...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

d93 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Really.


Don't always assume I'm talking about you.

I was actually referring to a pm someone sent me and trolls in the chat room.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Bacon beards and cowtapults.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

busted...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I use this one.
> 
> Enjoy!


:boogie
----------------

There was supposed to be a huge family gathering here next week, and according to what I've eavesdropped and heard, it _might_ be off because my mom doesn't feel like planning the event...Ohpleaseohpleaseohplease...I don't want to get _too_ excited yet, but


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I slept all morning and now have to overcome inertia to complete tasks. I'm struggling just with hobby work and passive viewing interests. Very disabled. Must push against it and get going.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I watch tennis on television and actually enjoy it, but I'm too embarrassed to seek help.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you still owe me an answer, bud.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No, I can't help you find One-Eyed Willie's treasure.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Friend's spleen ruptured...emergency surgery...yikes.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

dang it. i should have had coffee rather than tea. :yawn


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Woah! Haven't seen you in a while. I hope you're just back because you missed us. :|[/QUOTE
> 
> Of course! Just checking in


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Friend's spleen ruptured...emergency surgery...yikes.


Hope buddy's okay.

And now I have to read about the spleen because I don't actually know what it does.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I actually miss this guy a lot. I wonder where he's been.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Indigo Flow said:


> Don't always assume I'm talking about you.
> 
> I was actually referring to a pm someone sent me and trolls in the chat room.


I thought you were..because you said it after I replied to your post on here.

Sorry I got it wrong


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ugh...my new awesome shirt shrunk almost to the point of unwearability!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got the powah


^^^That would have been way more fun if I could figure out how to circumvent the capslock filter.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Who wants to go to work for me?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Sunday* mornings are peaceful


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

My head : ( 
Oh love my lazy Sunday's.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I said cookie robots!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

d93 said:


> I thought you were..because you said it after I replied to your post on here.
> 
> Sorry I got it wrong


I didn't see those posts, oops :blank


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, still can't play the guitar. Just thought I'd check.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i'd even be happy with something in the 70s or late 60s - just pass me. _please?_


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

AA Bondy, Recoil, Trip Hop, Tortoise, Caribou, Panda Bear, Laurie Anderson, Concrete Blonde, Kids on a Crime Spree, and (damn it!) I can't think of the other.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Yep, still can't play the guitar. Just thought I'd check.


(i can't play the recorder :um)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

......... :| ................:sigh


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

**** this. I don't want to get sick.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> (i can't play the recorder :um)


I just want you to know that I'm laughing _with_ you, not _at_ you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahaha it cost 23 bucks for me to buy myself a weeks worth of groceries. I am so cheap.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Hahaha it cost 23 bucks for me to buy myself a weeks worth of groceries. I am so cheap.


So you got 21 bags of ramen noodles?:b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That 7-3 shift sucked. Time for a nap :/


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My rabbit looks like a duster.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i hope i can come over tonight...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

So Finland's hockey team just took the world championship and mopped the floor with Sweden who are commonly seen as our "arch nemesis" in sports. I feel like I should care more than I do. Most Finns will probably be going crazy...


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> So Finland's hockey team just took the world championship and mopped the floor with Sweden who are commonly seen as our "arch nemesis" in sports. I feel like I should care more than I do. Most Finns will probably be going crazy...


we won

1-6

sweden sucks :b


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> *Sunday* mornings are peaceful


Do you play all of the instruments on this song Brotha?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> We've got a whole week of it coming up!


 Yeah, it's pouring today! Soooo relaxing on a Sunday! I don't like it when rains for so long though, as it makes it hard to go for my walks.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> So Finland's hockey team just took the world championship and mopped the floor with Sweden who are commonly seen as our "arch nemesis" in sports. I feel like I should care more than I do. Most Finns will probably be going crazy...












Finns are going nuts right now.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ It's like looking in the mirror!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> *Sunday* mornings are peaceful


Sunday afternoons are annoying. The day started well but this afternoon has had it's own plans



mrbojangles said:


> Do you play all of the instruments on this song Brotha?


I'm on guitar & bass on that track as well as on the whole album. The drums & percussion are live tracks I edited a bit for more realism. Thanks for listening!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

kind of bored


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Hahaha it cost 23 bucks for me to buy myself a weeks worth of groceries. I am so cheap.


Wow, that is seriously impressive. What did you buy?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

why do i even bother


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> Wow, that is seriously impressive. What did you buy?


Loaf of bread, 12 eggs, 4L milk, alphagetti (I'm secretly 12). Two servings of a frozen chicken cordon bleu thing. Cranberry applesauce cups. Spontaneous purchase of mint chocolate chip ice cream that was on sale! Carrots and bananas and tomatoes. Cereal. Soup.

I think thats it. I'm an incredibly boring eater. But it does make feeding myself cheeeeeap.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

"When life hands you lemons make lemonade"

What about if I have no lemons?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

**** I need to start charging people gas money. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Life is confusing


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Beer brewed with black pepper not as good as it sounds...


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

aaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i am so ****ing glad i live over 1,000 miles away from my sperm and egg donors.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish the world was just a bit smaller. There's so many wonderful people I want to meet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to run


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've decided to stay on this site. I've made friends on here..and the site did help me back a few months ago. 

I'm better now. I have a job interview on Wednesday..and I am a little nervous. But my older sister knows the manager..so I basically have the job.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I'm dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


I know, look at how you forgot to end your sentence with a period and you didn't use any comma's!

...:hug


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

In lieu of a proper pick, use a little plastic pointy thing!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Did I seriously confide in you that I had a pet egg once and enjoyed personifying inanimate objects? Random things keep coming back to me ahaha.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have the urge to change the world tonight.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to do alittle dance :boogie ^_^


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Kind of looking forward to going to work tomorrow...I'm so bored right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should be in bed, but I'm not, so I'll wake up tired tomorrow, nothing usual about that though


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

AAHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I don't want to talk to people :hide


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

This cough needs to just go away.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a grotesque caricature of everything we hold good and dear in this world, but it's coated in chocolate, so I'll eat it.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Mmmmm sourdough jack

I was able to smile for once at the drive-thru. Or at least do my version of a smile :lol


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

I ran 5km today for the first time. And I wasn't even tired..I'm going to run 6km tomorrow.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Some mornings just make you go ughhhh.... hopefully I just need more coffee/wake up time. Could use a hug... but... yeah.... that's not gonna happen. Sometimes the days just run into each other and drag on and on and on... just gonna try to suck it up... and find my happy thoughts.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

What is with this ****ty weather? It's freezing, bring back the sun


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Indigo Flow said:


> What is with this ****ty weather? It's freezing, bring back the sun


Everytime I think of England..I think about it raining all the time


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm rocking out cotton candy pink granny panties today because that's my very last pair of clean underwear. I wish my laundry would learn to do itself.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

And so then I threw up all of the crayons I'd eaten, and another Jackson Pollock was born.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

You know when you see yourself in a picture and you realize how ****ing ugly you are? 
It hit me today... That's what people see when they look at me. I live so much inside my head that I'm not aware of the way I look most of the time... but when I have to look at pictures of myself, it makes me sick.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> You know when you see yourself in a picture and you realize how ****ing ugly you are?
> It hit me today... That's what people see when they look at me. I live so much inside my head that I'm not aware of the way I look most of the time... but when I have to look at pictures of myself, it makes me sick.


No...what you see is what you see...what others see is what others see. I've seen your pictures, you're very attractive...and if you wanna fight me about it, I'll be at the flagpole, 3:30pm. :duel

Ughhhhhh, gotta workout soon. :sigh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

d93 said:


> I ran 5km today for the first time. And I wasn't even tired..I'm going to run 6km tomorrow.


I would suggest, instead of adding more KM to your run, start sprinting 100m for every 1km you run. Intervals like that are good for you.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

*When Tomorrow Starts Without Me*
"When tomorrow starts without me and I'm not here to see... If the sun should rise and find your eyes filled with tears for me, I wish so much you wouldn't cry the way you did today... While thinking of the many things we didn't get to say. I know how much you love me, as much as I love you... And each time you think of me, I know you'll miss me, too. But when tomorrow starts without me, please try to understand... That Jesus came and called my name and took me by the hand, And said my place was in heaven far above...And that I'd have to leave behind all those I dearly love. SO when tomorrow starts without me, don't think we're far apart... For every time you think of me, I'm right here in you heart."

♥ God called a wonderful man home at 9am this morning. I love you uncle Doug Rest in peace ♥


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the berrette march is coming up. gonna be tough physically, but I've experienced far worse. it will also mark the end of my training - which lasted for about 7 months. nice...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

No more work please.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

beautifully strange said:


> *When Tomorrow Starts Without Me*
> "When tomorrow starts without me and I'm not here to see... If the sun should rise and find your eyes filled with tears for me, I wish so much you wouldn't cry the way you did today... While thinking of the many things we didn't get to say. I know how much you love me, as much as I love you... And each time you think of me, I know you'll miss me, too. But when tomorrow starts without me, please try to understand... That Jesus came and called my name and took me by the hand, And said my place was in heaven far above...And that I'd have to leave behind all those I dearly love. SO when tomorrow starts without me, don't think we're far apart... For every time you think of me, I'm right here in you heart."
> 
> ♥ God called a wonderful man home at 9am this morning. I love you uncle Doug Rest in peace ♥


That's the poem on my dad's obituary.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn it Kate Upton.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate meatballs.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah son


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

rolling with the punches...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

planning is going well. I'm excited.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I am the manatee.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

11 hour workday. :yawn


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

emma

y u no let mannie help u with ur bulimia?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I do not fit into this world in many ways!


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

Echos of a tainted heart.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Apparently if you have a big font you're an attention ***** :sus

Some people really need to lighten the **** up :blank


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

They're at the door!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I'm going to go to bed at 10. :blush


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I had a great nap.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't multi-task...but I can juggle.:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Time for bed.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Sometimes I feel 25.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Come on in. I've got to tell you what a state I'm in.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_ring a bell and i'll salivate - how'd you like that?_


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Life just goes on. I don't know how it does that.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Just let me kill the damn cat, Schrödinger, so we can stop talking about it.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Why don't I admit I'm lonely? I wonder if it's an ego thing.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> emma
> 
> y u no let mannie help u with ur bulimia?


(Degrassi?)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

blargh day


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

for some perverse reason, i want San Jose to win this series. :um


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> (Degrassi?)


Indeed. I think there was a marathon on.

Kind of lost interest in the series after JT was killed.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> for some perverse reason, i want San Jose to win this series. :um


You're right. That is perverse.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

atticusfinch said:


> for some perverse reason, i want san jose to win this series. :um


I beg your pardon!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lololol. Facebook beef at its finest.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

atticusfinch said:


> for some perverse reason, i want San Jose to win this series. :um


Get out.


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

I ran 6.5km today

Job interview is tomorrow..just a tad nervous


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Shut up you stupid French homework.

I mean that literally, as it's an audio file. 

SHUT UPPPPPP.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Get out.


What curious timing for you to appear, just as the topic of perversity comes up!~

Well, as it is, I don't think Perfectionist actually cares about San Jose and Vancouver. I've heard she's a closet Tampa Bay fan.

Ah, here you go, this one's for you!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Don't make me fly all the way to Ontario to punish you. I will. I have relatives in Brantford I will pretend to go visit.

:wife


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Time to


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm so goddam lonely


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I call my cay my happy cat ^_^ because we got her when I was really depressed, and now she makes me happy whenever I'm down.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

head is killing me.. pulsing migraines are the worst :fall


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> _ring a bell and i'll salivate - how'd you like that?_












-------------

0 fer on getting OKcupid responses...at least tell me I'm unattractive or creepy or unfunny or something.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hug I need a nap.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

me 2 - but I have to go to work.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to make this phonecall... but I can't.


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

"A poet looks at the world as a man looks at a woman."


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

This is my 666th post !!! :twisted


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope my first yoga session is lacking in flatulence. And everyone gets to see my weird looking toes.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> This is the end. I'll shut up now.


Oh, I'm sorry.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Things to do on 581g:

1. stand on the middle of the night / day divide. Go to the first 581g halloween party as an open face oreo cookie.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I had a great eye checkup today. The optometrician, or woman who at least did most of my eye testing, was kind, and acknowledged my anxiety with levity and understanding. I wanted to **** her brains out.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not the kinda guy who gets what he needs. Ain't it a shame.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I also had a dentist appointment yesterday. She was comely and asked me about my band. Not the best, but I would definitely fornicated with that mother, if her husband didn't (edit) mind.

And I have next to no libido. Women are beautiful.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :lol 

-----

Whenever I start a new loaf of bread, the sandwich I make is really tiny because the ends of the loaf are smaller. Then my sandwiches get bigger as the week goes on. Can't they make bread that is perfectly rectangular along the entire length? I don't even have OCD, I just dislike those tiny sandwiches.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Things to do on 581g:

2. get it populated.

then, have myself cryogenically preserved (if the formaldehyde in my veins hasn't already done it). Wait until the citizens of New Socio-experimentia have gone feral and started to cannibalize. Have myself dethawed and flown there. Convince the cannibals to take me in as one of their own. Using the guile and treachery I had learned from a career in architectural administration, I'd claw my way to the top, until I took my rightful place as the cannibal queen. My reign would be powerful and without mercy. Feasting mightily upon tourists lured to the half night, half day planet by the hospitality industry I would start with my stimulus grant, I'd decorate my throne with their leering skulls and bits of Canon cameras.

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Mmm Subway.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

People will come and go in my life. I'll always be here. I may as well learn to like myself.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Going to donate blood this Thursday


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Going to donate blood this Thursday


Woot, woot! I haven't done that in foreverrrr.

****, I just broke my glasses.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

yesss just found a 10 $ bill in my old coat pocket.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm uncomfortable with myself and I have strange fetishes....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

OMG it's been an entire year!!! 

:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> OMG it's been an entire year!!!
> 
> :boogie


..and 1 day


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Just waiting for my nose to stop bleeding. Then off to bed.

****.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

So annoyed with my family right now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gawd cranberry raspberry applesauce is the booooooooooomb.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think my cat likes the stuffed animals on my bed. (they're cats...)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll name my firstborn child after the Director of Housing Services if he can keep me away from the theology/ministry majors.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

:rain Why is it always raining?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

My sister betta stop hogging the tv :twak


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Match.com sucks.


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

Wild nights! Wild nights! 
Were I with thee, 
Wild nights should be 
Our luxury!

Futile the winds 
To a heart in port, 
Done with the compass, 
Done with the chart.

Rowing in Eden! 
Ah! the sea! 
Might I but moor 
To-night in thee!

- Dickinson


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't wait for my earphones to get here. However, their estimated arrival date was more than their earlier one (2-10 business days). And of course the part where I read, "usually ships within 4-5 days," is obviously a lie. 

As long as they get here unharmed. Idc.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I'll name my firstborn child after the Director of Housing Services if he can keep me away from the theology/ministry majors.


:teeth

----

when did Seguin grow up? my oh my, have you seen that commercial? and that goatee? and those skills?


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

It's dangerous to live poetically when your native people take everything so literally.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

UhhmUuhmm...:troll DUH!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahahaha cats on catnip are hilarious! I have just learned this. I could never own my own cat since I would simply give it catnip 24 hours a day and watch it be completely nutters.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh do I look forward to hearing from him.


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

"Cowboys, when isolated at some remote line-shack, often write poetry and apparently due to their isolation, it is largely metaphysical in nature. However cowboys call this type of poetry 'high-lonesome poetry'." - A.O. Kime

Dictionary definition of metaphysical poetry: "--of or relating to poetry esp. of the early 17th century that is highly intellectual and philosophical and marked by unconventional imagery"

Cowboy Poetry


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You knowingly removed my apostrophe. I demand satisfaction, sir!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I HAVE A QUESTION

If I want to shrink a picture to X by Y pixels, how do I do thaaaaat?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like this should work: http://www.picresize.com/


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Ugh, I hate being sick. With all the balled up tissues on the floor next to my bed, it looks like a teenaged boy sleeps here.  FML


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

O, Wilt thou leave me so unsatisfied?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

njodis said:


> Looks like this should work: http://www.picresize.com/


You're the bessssssssssssssst. I love how this site is faster than google for me now when I have a question.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sex.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe later.


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

Phaedo said:


> O, Wilt thou leave me so unsatisfied?


I will vent that humour then
In mine own self-love.

Edit: Get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Maybe later.


I hope so, sweetie.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> I hope so, sweetie.


I told you not to call me that when we're posting on here.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I told you not to call me that when we're posting on here.


I'm sorry. Why should we hide our love though? We're not the Beatles, we don't have to hide our love away. :|


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't believe you're embarrassing me like this. You're sleeping on the couch tonight.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why is my mood deteriorating so rapidly tonight? :stu


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I can't believe you're embarrassing me like this. You're sleeping on the couch tonight.


No shagging for a month.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not speaking to you.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I miss you babe.  Don't pull the silent treatment on me!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmmmmmm.......BAllz


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^^You guys are so cute together. ;D


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> I miss you babe.  Don't pull the silent treatment on me!


I can't be around you tonight. I'm going to stay at Gary's. I'll call you in the morning.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I can't be around you tonight. I'm going to stay at Gary's. I'll call you in the morning.


Gary's again, huh? I see how it is! WHY DON'T YOU GO MARRY GARY? Don't let the door hit you on the *** on your way out.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This is why we can never go anywhere nice.

THIS IS WHY I DRINK!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, so the drinking is my fault now too? My fault we never go anywhere nice? You never want to go out! That's it, we're over. I should have listened to my mother from day 1.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

More theatrics. God, you can be such a *****.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

By the way, I lied; your *** looks HUGE in short-shorts.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I just can't handle this right now... pay attention!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

complex said:


> I just can't handle this right now...


Looks like it's just a minor domestic. I'm sure it'll pass.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The next person I hear calling a pregnant woman's stomach a baby bump gets a slap.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Spindrift said:


> By the way, I lied; your *** looks HUGE in short-shorts.


Oh. My. Gawd.

That's unforgivable. And I'm not even being totally sarcastic.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh. My. Gawd.
> 
> That's unforgivable. And I'm not even being totally sarcastic.


He knows I said that out of love.

Fatty.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^ Lol. Lemme guess, he is not the father of little Jimmy. His brother is.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> ^^ Lol. Lemme guess, he is not the father of little Jimmy. His brother is.


You've been reading my blog!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yay internets back!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Starting to get light out. Time to go to bed.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> ^^ Lol. Lemme guess, he is not the father of little Jimmy. His brother is.


Sounds like an episode of Maury or Jerry Springer!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Only guarantee in life is death or a head ****.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Our kitten jumped in the shower with me while I was taking a shower a few minutes ago... wow, was she surprised... but she didn't jump out... just stayed at the back. After I turned the water off she played in it as it drained out... silly kitty. It brightened my day watching her play.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Has it gone away yet? Oh, no. It reaches me through the closed window, headphones and sound of my own chewing.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Has it gone away yet? Oh, no. It reaches me through the closed window, headphones and sound of my own chewing.


I hate that ... I have neighbors out back that are just that inconsiderate. Like we all want to hear what you think is music... not.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Feels like we banged heads unexpectedly, posting at the same time. 

This neighbour hasn't done it before (her only noise pollution has been sexual). It's been an hour so I wonder if she's left it on and gone out.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Look how hip and trendy these ****ers are.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Feels like we banged heads unexpectedly, posting at the same time.
> 
> This neighbour hasn't done it before (her only noise pollution has been sexual). It's been an hour so I wonder if she's left it on and gone out.


^

That's even worse... you're doomed until they return if that's the case.... ewww... having to listen to others doing 'it' is just uncomfortable and creepy imo.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I want to aquire the knowledge of how to prepare various organic material in their respective ratios and the technique behind applying precise heat temperatures to cause various chemical/physical reactions of previously prepared organic material. 
(^look at this idiot trying to sound smart don't make no sense at all)

In short I want to learn how to cook...











Spindrift said:


> Look how hip and trendy these ****ers are.


look at that ****ing hipster?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Weird. I have guests for dinner. They turned up with little warning. Well, they can entertain themselves for now.


----------



## Phaedo (May 16, 2011)

Her letters make me feel fully cooked.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> By the way, I lied; your *** looks HUGE in short-shorts.


Oh no you didn't! Should I tell everyone about our strange sex explorations, which were YOUR idea?!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I feel hope for the first time in ages. Real hope. I want change. I believe in it. I can still smile.  I will bounce back from this horrible darkness I have lived in for such a long time. Anyone who has any idea about the negativity I have succumbed to knows what a huge thing this is for me.... damnity damn. Where did this come from anyway? Don't know don't care. I won't question or devalue it.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

My blood tastes like iron


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I feel hope for the first time in ages. Real hope. I want change. I believe in it. I can still smile.  I will bounce back from this horrible darkness I have lived in for such a long time. Anyone who has any idea about the negativity I have succumbed to knows what a huge thing this is for me.... damnity damn. Where did this come from anyway? Don't know don't care. I won't question or devalue it.


This all sounds brilliant, I'm really happy for you!

-----

Teeny tinychat is dead. Boohoo.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> I feel hope for the first time in ages. Real hope. I want change. I believe in it. I can still smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good for you

I wish this could happen to me one of these days...:blank


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm still not dead.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> This all sounds brilliant, I'm really happy for you!


Thank you dearie. 



Bonzu said:


> Good for you
> 
> I wish this could happen to me one of these days...:blank


Thank you, I'm sure it will happen to you too, and anyone. Sooner or later. I don't expect to remain positive forever myself (that's a laugh!) but it feels good to feel it even sometimes.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Top 5 most common passwords: 

1) 123456
2) password
3) 12345678
4) 1234
5) p*ssy 

:con


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't live with regret. Don't live in the past. Don't ever try to change people. Because you can't. Accept it. Let it go. Just let it go. You will be happier.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for still caring, miss. Ms, Mrs, maam ... sir?


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is the point of all of this chaos


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

+

I thought id post something positive for once...


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emptyheart101 said:


>


The same one?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing like ending a day of work with an awkward moment with two supervisors. :fall

I'm so sick of being so ****ing weird.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> The same one?


LOL yes


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

ahh I hate my phone. For some reason it gives me some of my 'missed call' alerts like 3 or 4 days later. Makes me look like a douche.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

God. My hair sort of looks like Eric Clapton's.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I really want to like my brother but god damn.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

I really wish people would stop using the term "Aha! Moment". :roll


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I give up... I give in! Zzzzz


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I can't beleive I used to eat crisco out of the box.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i have finally figured it out, the existence of insects: insects were just placed on this earth to freak me the **** out.

****.

****Do not bypass the profanity filter****


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> i have finally figured it out, the existence of insects: insects were just placed on this earth to freak me the **** out.
> 
> ****.
> 
> ****Do not bypass the profanity filter****


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Franklin Gutierrez is the sexiest man in baseball.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


>


are you okay? are you on fire? are you about to experience explosive diarrhea? stop rolling on the floor, E-N. stop it.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> are you okay? are you on fire? are you about to experience explosive diarrhea? stop rolling on the floor, E-N. stop it.


Freaky bugs fear erratic rolling about on the floor. You probably didn't know that.

Quickly! Start rolling! It's the only way!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

How large is too large?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

the whole point of washing it by hand is to prevent it from stretching or deforming, and you hanged it with clippers to dry?! you're suppose to lay it down flat to dry!!^#@$% now it's ruined :mum


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> i have finally figured it out, the existence of insects: insects were just placed on this earth to freak me the **** out.
> 
> ****.
> 
> ****Do not bypass the profanity filter****





atticusfinch said:


> are you okay? are you on fire? are you about to experience explosive diarrhea? stop rolling on the floor, E-N. stop it.





Spindrift said:


> Freaky bugs fear erratic rolling about on the floor. You probably didn't know that.
> 
> Quickly! Start rolling! It's the only way!


:haha


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Windows key, you chose a poor day to be insolent.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Went for a long walk on crutches earlier in the week only to develop some sweet nerve damage in my left hand. Apparently it'll take three months or so to clear up!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

whoaaaa the entire left side of my body just fell asleep. well, my entire left leg at least. blahh, i need to sit less.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

It makes me laugh how some people on this site treat others, and then they whine about not having friends. Jee, I wonder why.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> It makes me laugh how some people on this site treat others, and then they whine about not having friends. Jee, I wonder why.


I've noticed that too!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My son's graduation is today... he's finally to be graduated from elementary school into middle school... it was beginning to feel like we'd never get to that rung on this educational ladder.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hmmm my whole world is about to change soon again. It's fitting that it's exactly 25 years since the first of the big changes. Begone apprehension & anxiety LOL Time to buckle down again. There's no turning back.

May it be an evening star 
Shines down upon you 
May it be when darkness falls 
Your heart will be true 
You walk a lonely road 
Oh! How far you are from home 

Mornie utúlië (darkness has come) 
Believe and you will find your way 
Mornie alantië (darkness has fallen) 
A promise lives within you now 

May it be the shadows call 
Will fly away 
May it be you journey on 
To light the day 
When the night is overcome 
You may rise to find the sun 

Mornie utúlië (darkness has come) 
Believe and you will find your way 
Mornie alantië (darkness has fallen) 
A promise lives within you now 

A promise lives within you now 
- Enya


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

my bike sucks!


----------



## nicked (May 19, 2011)

When will this damn headache go away


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I destroy everything.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

So yesterday I drove to Macy's to get more work clothes to wear to my summer internship. When I parked my car in the parking lot, Katy Perry's "E.T." was still playing on the radio and I wanted to finish the song. So I just stayed in the car, singing the song at the top of my lungs, totally having a good time just singing really loudly in my car. :boogie :banana When the song was over and I got out of my car, I realized there was someone in the car next to me who was watching me the whole time. :haha :rofl :blush :hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This forum is lame.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Je t'aime tellement.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

gonna go to Virginia with a friend of mine who used to be in the us marines - to visit his family - and then to the UK to visit my family, and then back to the army - to Gaza. sounds like a plan...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

A beautiful day... great weather, my son was graduated from elementary school into middle school - nice ceremony but too long... and now work is going quietly and smoothly.... my head and heart seem more level... things will be OK.


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a trebuchet, not a catapult. Learn your medieval siege engines, buddy.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My dad told me about his friend. He always has quirky, oddball, computer-savvy friends and this guy is no exception. He's a total computer geek and has pet mice! He takes their daily temperatures, keeps a record of their menstruation cycles and diets and other such details, and feeds them a variety of things to ensure they get all their vitamins. Every night he takes them out for exercise. If he wasn't 50 and I was looking, I'd be head over heels for him. Still, I asked my dad to invite him for supper sometime because I gotta meet this guy.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Mom. I love you. But please stop having loud sex right on the other side of this paper-thin wall. I'm glad you're having a good time, but... please.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to be a dildo


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

So many attractive women at my work...they'd probably think I was a client if I didn't have my badge...


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

jet10 said:


> I want to be a dildo


Start it right at the 13 second mark and completely ignore taylor swift


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, that was very anticlimactic. :sigh


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Frick I need a haircut.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

English Breakfast, Earl Grey, Green... Orange Spice! Living on the edge.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I want to marry Valentina Igoshina...


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

it just occurred to me that i have never in my life seen a man eat yogurt _(little boys do, i'm sure, but not ~men)_. have you noticed that in all the yogurt commercials on television, it is always a female subject and never male? is yogurt a feminine snack?

_(... maybe i'm just in the twilight zone, or somethin', but i need to witness this)_


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^My brother just ate a yogurt. I can videotape him next time.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bonzu said:


> Start it right at the 13 second mark and completely ignore taylor swift


lol nice


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^My brother just ate a yogurt. I can videotape him next time.


Actually he's only 20. Not sure if that's manly enough.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

atticusfinch said:


> it just occurred to me that i have never in my life seen a man eat yogurt _(little boys do, i'm sure, but not ~men)_. have you noticed that in all the yogurt commercials on television, it is always a female subject and never male? is yogurt a feminine snack?
> 
> _(... maybe i'm just in the twilight zone, or somethin', but i need to witness this)_


I am not ashamed to admit that I eat yogurt every month or so. Lately I've been more into kefir though.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> it just occurred to me that i have never in my life seen a man eat yogurt _(little boys do, i'm sure, but not ~men)_. have you noticed that in all the yogurt commercials on television, it is always a female subject and never male? is yogurt a feminine snack?
> 
> _(... maybe i'm just in the twilight zone, or somethin', but i need to witness this)_






(Can't find one without music)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Actually he's only 20. Not sure if that's manly enough.


nah. i'd count it, glansy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Grab my assets in the mall again and we are so totally over. 
I fed you fries. From the front seat. Like a pigeon. KFC fries. Clearly you bring out the hopeless romantic in me.

~From one slightly loopy sister to another.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Just once, I'd like a legitimate reason to yell, "ATTACK, MY MINIONS!!!" in public.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Step 1 is probably getting some minions.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Just once, I'd like a legitimate reason to yell, "ATTACK, MY MINIONS!!!" in public.


Maybe you could stage a Flash Mob of any evil incarnation (zombies etc) I'll join you if you do,


StevenGlansberg said:


> Step 1 is probably getting some minions.


That would help...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to stretch


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Bonzu said:


> Maybe you could stage a Flash Mob of any evil incarnation (zombies etc) I'll join you if you do,


oh look - pillow fight at Dundas Square!

but yes, a flash mob. those are fantastic.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I started a one man flash mob once. Didn't really take off like I thought it would.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I reply so awkwardly in messages.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I gotta get my internet back. But then again...I'm sorta addicted to it....


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I do not get paid enough! But I LOVE my job!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to get some reading done


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why do I have to be so awkward around people?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't wait till my computer's fixed. 

*Correction*

I hope my computer can be fixed!


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Applied for a job today... :hide


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sooooo sleeeeeeeepy ... I should so be snuggled deep under my warm sheets. I decided today to get a de-humidifier. I talked with a friend who got one and it's pulling a gallon of water a day out of the air here.... she uses that to water her plants - amazing - I had no idea. I asked my boss at work and she said it really lowers the power bill... because it runs on 110 power and the a/c runs on 220. I hate humidity... it makes me miserable. Lately here it's been very low humidity and it's been wonderful. OK, now time to go to bed... goodnight.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> It makes me laugh how some people on this site treat others, and then they whine about not having friends. Jee, I wonder why.


THIS!

Seriously if you have a problem with me then put me on ignore jesus ****ing christ it's not that hard :roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't stop laughing. It's all ImWeird's fault. >;[


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Women. Are like buses. You wait forever for one and then two come along. :sigh


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there anybody here who feels this low, under 15 feet of pure white snow?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pimkersyf said:


> Applied for a job today... :hide


Good luck!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Early morning heart palpitations...you are not making it easy for me to cut my dose in half!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

heroin said:


> Women. Are like buses. You wait forever for one and then two come along. :sigh


Yep.

People are attracted to happy, cheerful people. When your low its tough. When the wind is behind you suddenly everyone likes you.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Woke up thinking about existing as pure thought energy... being able to be anywhere I want - just existing with no body... amazing, it felt pretty darn good while it lasted.

What if that is really what we are when we die... wouldn't that be amazing...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My cocktail/birthday party tomorrow is completely themed - party like it's 1959.

I'm trying to decide whether I want to set my hair overnight to get Rita Hayworth curls (so difficult but I can nail her makeup no probz) or if I'm just gonna use hot rollers and a curling iron and be Lauren Bacall (easy hair, but unpredictable and requires that I learn how to apply false lashes).

I look more like Lauren Bacall than Rita Hayworth. Hmm.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I know that I shouldn't care.. but that's just gone and totally ruined my good mood.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I need to stop checking in here and get some work done... friday is a lazy day at work... when I don't really have to be here but am just in case and I get to catch up on some things.

Right now everyone is talking about the new restaurant we finally got called Bob Evans - new to us lol... and the lady is here vacuuming... and I just had a donation come in of a bed alarm for an alzheimer's patient of mine... whooo hooo... love my job.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

:evilNew Sepultura:evil


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I can't stop laughing. It's all ImWeird's fault. >;[


Is not.

That 40 year old lady was totally hitting on me... Wow. She was kind of hawt


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've made plans for the weekend for the first time in memory - I'm going for a walk in a park. I must be turning into a normal. I'm on the slippery slope.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Mental Jewelry, Internationalist, Riot Act.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> Mental Jewelry, Internationalist, Riot Act.


Top 3 favorite albums or wha?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Top 3 favorite albums or wha?


I was picking out albums that I hadn't listened to in five years or more to play today.

Honestly, it's probably going to be another five years before I listen to RA again. Time hasn't made it that much better.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't listened to MJ in awhile either. It kind of flies under the radar...so raw.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I finally learn how to divide by zero and no one cares, Mikey uploads a cute bunny picture and he gets 100 "likes,, in the first minute FLM!!
(^thats a metaphor (for the number four(


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I give up on myself.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Within 2 minutes of walking into work someone commented that I looked half asleep and another person said did you work the night shift...is that why you're so tired. :bat

I was actually feeling good and chipper! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess I'll post here more, since Ihatemydamnlife.com has suddenly died off.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I had cool stuff to do this weekend. I'm kind of sick of all my friends though. I need some new people in my life.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Within 2 minutes of walking into work someone commented that I looked half asleep and another person said did you work the night shift...is that why you're so tired. :bat
> 
> I was actually feeling good and chipper! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


hahaha. I hate when I get that.

I want to watch Beetle Juice. So bad.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> hahaha. I hate when I get that.
> 
> I want to watch Beetle Juice. So bad.


I just watched Beetle Juice and got paid for it! Used to be my favorite movie when I was little...didn't really realize how ****ing weird and scary it was.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's already 3:40. Have I actually done anything in the last six hours?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Dad asked me to go grab a beer with him. Awkward one on one time with dad! Hooray!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I hope it's moonlit tonight so I can see the badgers


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Dad asked me to go grab a beer with him. Awkward one on one time with dad! Hooray!


_"Glansberg, your mother and I think it's time I told you where babies come from."_


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

put on your adult diapers prepare to vomit with fear


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

me: _"what makes a frappucino a frappucino?"_
sister: _"don't ask me, i don't work here"_

(fyi: she works here -_-)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I knew a guy who worked in a McDonald's just down the street from my high school. Free frappucinos every morning before classes. :boogie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cranberry juice needs to be cut with something. There's just no getting around that.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> Cranberry juice needs to be cut with something. There's just no getting around that.


^Gin... mmmmm... Gin and Cranberry Juice with a big wedge of lime... haven't had one in at least a decade I think.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

If I have one more first year wearing a scrunchie asking what high school I went to I will not be responsible for my actions.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> Well, that was very anticlimactic. :sigh


That's life.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

My inbox is filling up, but I don't want to have to delete anything. Just like sperm, every PM is sacred.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> My inbox is filling up, but I don't want to have to delete anything. Just like sperm, every PM is sacred.


I know... I wonder if they can up our PM limit... I'm in the exact some boat.

Mods????? Drew?????


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

caflme said:


> ^Gin... mmmmm... Gin and Cranberry Juice with a big wedge of lime... haven't had one in at least a decade I think.


In my case, it's raspberry juice. The exciting life I lead.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> My inbox is filling up, but I don't want to have to delete anything. Just like sperm, every PM is sacred.


i can never delete (private) messages. on facebook, on email accounts, on here - never. i like having a history. and it's kind of depressing when some places impose limits. :bah

i am a message hoarder.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to lay down.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

erhh. i feel a bit violated.

_(just bumped into this guy and girl from high school)_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder what would happen if I poked it with a stick...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If I ask you for a giant spider, I expect to receive a giant spider. I want my giant spider.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> My inbox is filling up, but I don't want to have to delete anything. Just like sperm, every PM is sacred.


Wouldn't know. Don't get PMs. :rain


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why are people from my past invading my dreams? Dude, I already stopped talking to you IRL. On top of that, the subjects are so bland, they basically feel like something that could have actually happened. Let me dream about something interesting. Like rabbits on crack.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Clouds roll in; world goes dark.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I was being literal, by the way. It's cloudy out.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Sounds like a lyric...I was trying to think of the next line but couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Clouds roll in, world goes dark
Gotta leave this place but the car won't start

:stu


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That's just bad song-writing, Petey.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone in Australia been raptured yet?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> That's just bad song-writing, Petey.


I think it works as a rap song. :bah


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I think it works as a rap song. :bah


Turn it into a Christmas jingle instead. Those still sell well, right?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Anyone in Australia been raptured yet?


Not yet, but I'll let you know. :b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder how I would feel and act if I were under the delusion of being immortal.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

anything is possible at zombocom


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Another night another dream, but always you...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You know I can't just give you a one-word answer. Three pages of psychobabble comin' at you!

(And I see how you wove in that whole capitalism/communism thing. Very clever, but I see what you did there.)


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Do bunnies feel pain when you pick them up by there ears?
I'm serious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SLEEP I must have SLEEP! :lol


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> My inbox is filling up, but I don't want to have to delete anything. Just like sperm, every PM is sacred.





caflme said:


> I know... I wonder if they can up our PM limit... I'm in the exact some boat.
> 
> Mods????? Drew?????


Maybe paste the oldest into a Word file? It would be nice for those who are running out of room to have a way to archive them.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

bunnies would feel pain!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

gilt said:


> Maybe paste the oldest into a Word file? It would be nice for those who are running out of room to have a way to archive them.


That'd take up much time having to do that regularly. They can download everything together as XML, CSV or text. If not wanting to save on hard drive or flashdrive/CD, you could upload them to a private blog.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to get my driving instructor to take me out for my 10 hours. But apparently, he's too busy. I really want my licence so I can move into my parents' trailer. I'll still be in the middle of nowhere, but I'd rather live on my own.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Apparently being really ridiculously good looking on this site makes you unpopular :teeth:haha:lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Edit: if you are female.

Yeeeeaahh us blokey blokes can't look that good anyway.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

hi


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wonder what causes a song I haven't listened to in months to suddenly get stuck in my head.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grrr soo much to do.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I wonder what causes a song I haven't listened to in months to suddenly get stuck in my head.


on the rare occasion i hear 'ghostbusters' i can't get it out of my head. i didn't even grow up a fan of the franchise but for some reason, that friggin song...

sometimes it even spontaneously pops into my head.

you might say i've been _haunted_ by the ghostbusters theme song. *badum-tssss*


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

The song Sam's Town by the Killers always brings back awesome memories of the Sweeney Todd premiere in London. I loved that day.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm one of those people who wake up with random bruises on their body.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have the concentration of a dizzy goldfish atm.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ugh i really have to get my hair done again, bah......


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I hope it's moonlit tonight so I can see the badgers


:lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just deleted people from my facebook who I no longer need in my life, or should I say I no longer want them in my life. Too many people on there have ****ed me over. They know who they are.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

So my plan of staying off chat lasted about 2 days..


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I had a list of every movie I've seen. Just trying to think of movies off the top of my head is so hard for some reason...but mention one and I'll be able to tell you a bunch of details about it.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

It's 75 and beautiful and now I feel sick great start to the weekend


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Like any good recovering addict I guess the best for me is to wean off SAS slowly.

Have Nice Day


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope to write tonight, if it's okay.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

If the world ends today I'm cool with that but I am so many un-lived dreams... I feel incomplete! Hahah world ending NO! But hey why not go with it for a day.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Of course... anytime


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

why do i love watching baseball?

the guys chew stuff and store it in their cheeks.
they spit constantly.
they scratch their man-bits.
most players don't get base hits more than 30% of the time.
i don't even have the baseball channels in HD.

maybe it's classy uniforms. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept for eight hours and could still use a nap


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just bought 25$ worth of clothes from Goodwill...:hide


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was offered some valium last night, as a recreational drug....... didn't realise that people use it like that. 
Hmm even though i was drunk, something told me that using psychiatric drugs recreationally wasnt the best idea for someone who suffers from depression and anxiety.

Then again the guy who offered it to me had just wrote off his car as he was heavily sedated on this stuff :um


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Life goes on no matter what.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my dog choked on his honey-nut cheerios because my brother's friend showed up at the door and he was barking and eating at the same time...serves him right :lol god i love the little guy...he's a riot..earlier he was getting restless because he wanted me to carry him up to the window so he could look outside...then i took him for a walk and he made friends with a guy on a motorcycle :lol

what am i gonna do without my little dog? :cry


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i've decided to go analogue with future tunes. and if you think about calling me a hipster, i will give you _the_ most cutthroat glare.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

"Shadows falling in the twilight.
In the distance bells chime midnight.
Time moves so slow in this graveyard.
Voices call in desperation.

In this abyss I'm descending.
Now this nightmare's neverending.
Sweet corruption comes to kiss me.
Now your prayers can never bless me.

They lowered me into a hole in the Earth!
Then they shoveled in the dirt!
I can still hear the sound of the creaking lid!
Last Nail in the coffin when they hammer me in!

I've been buried alive!
No one to tell!
This isn't heaven!
This isn't Hell!

Embalming fluid lows through my veins.
Soft decay of my last remains.
Pretty flowers wilt on my grave.
Now I know I cannot be saved.

Cold despair of death engulfs me.
Final heartbeat slowly pulsing.
Light is fading- endless evening.
Limbo's darkness now devours me.

Home sweet home is the catacomb.
Home sweet home is the catacomb.

There's been a mistake! I wanted to scream!
Somebody pinch me tell me this is a dream!

I've been buried alive!
Woe without end!
The worms and the maggots are my only friend!
Buried alive!
No one to tell!
This isn't heaven!
This isn't Hell!

I took the anger of gods.
When I stole the scroll of Thoth.
For darkness and all men's last caress.
I knelt by the bed of death.

They lower me into a hole in the Earth!
Then they shoveled in the dirt!
I can still hear the sound of the creaking lid!
Last nail in the coffin when they hammer me in!

I've been buried alive!
Woe without end!
The worms and the maggots are my only friends!

Home sweet home is the catacomb.
Home sweet home is the catacomb."

:steam

I must be significantly demented to be laughing at this :O
Surely I'm not the only one who can see the humor, eh? Ahh...help.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Eliza said:


> why do i love watching baseball?
> 
> the guys chew stuff and store it in their cheeks.
> they spit constantly.
> ...


You liking baseball is balancing out me hating it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe my nap lasted an hour!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 16 dollar library fine; I'm not going to the library anytime soon.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't slept since yesterday aftenoon


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

only thing I'm good at is maths and killing. wtf!?!! perhaps i should find myself some new hobbies...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

60,000 posts after the "end of the world".
I can rest easier tonight.
Oh wait.....why is it darker outside. It's only 6:18pm and it is May. :wtf


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Impressive post count. :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- The world didn't end in Australia but I'm in Canada so I'd better pack a bowl & be ready just incase, haha, we've still got a few hours

- I hope they have counsellors on hand for the believers when they wake up Sunday morning


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

So I have a wetsuit chaif on my man nipple, good thing there's nothing wierd about a guy rubbing aloe on his nipple infront of the mirror.

Nothing wierd about that at all..:um


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

...but if baby I'm the bottom you're the top!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Today sucked... tomorrow has to be better.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It shall, from time to time..


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Life is good.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I got charged for three watermelons..but I only bought one..stupid cashiers at walmart


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Emptyheart101 said:


> I got charged for three watermelons..but I only bought one..stupid cashiers at walmart


You should go back and steal two more.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> - The world didn't end in Australia but I'm in Canada so I'd better pack a bowl & be ready just incase, haha, we've still got a few hours
> 
> - I hope they have counsellors on hand for the believers when they wake up Sunday morning


:haha

No spontaneous combustions?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, some REAL douchebags on this site!! Say no more.. :no


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

He snapped into a Slim Jim for our sins.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> So I have a wetsuit chaif on my man nipple, good thing there's nothing wierd about a guy rubbing aloe on his nipple infront of the mirror.
> 
> Nothing wierd about that at all..:um


Chafing? Try being a runner where the shirt rubs against the chest! It has gotten to the point where mine bleed!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

randy savage is _actually_ dead? :|


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never hated grass so much in my life.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sick of seeing "Planking" in the news. Quality journalism. /sarcasm :mum


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> You should go back and steal two more.


Don't worry, I did.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

These threads here about the world ending have really gotten to me. I was in the mall today and the sirens started ringing and people where running everywhere..for a moment I thought the world was really ending.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

this is _so breathtaking_ that i may just have to get emotional and cry or scream. i just need to let something out - it is too contained and shouldn't be.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This Twitter thing just sounds like another communist plot to undermine our morale.

#bodilyfluids


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have a Twitter account, therefore I don't tweet and am not a twit. :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

One of those nights when you are so tired you just can't sleep


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder how I got these scars. (Once again, speaking literally.)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Some of my favorite things to eat end in -os:

Cheerios
Doritos
Oreos

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> So I have a wetsuit chaif on my man nipple, good thing there's nothing wierd about a guy rubbing aloe on his nipple infront of the mirror.
> 
> Nothing wierd about that at all..:um


It rubs the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again!



millenniumman75 said:


> Chafing? Try being a runner where the shirt rubs against the chest! It has gotten to the point where mine bleed!


You need to invest in some softer shirts or some fabric softener.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I think there's something positive to be said about being nondescript.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

lights dead again in my room... I dunno why it keeps breaking -_-


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Copious amounts of alcohol and marijuana find me only further awake still.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

's fun to act dumb.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Boot-cut jeans just now seem dated to me. I'm so 2000-and-late!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My kitten is giving me a bath... she must be about ready to take her morning nap on my lap.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've noticed that if I tell the taxi drivers to go to the psychiatric hospital I live near, they never attempt to make conversation. This is useful.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

First night i'm going to sleep before 12 this whole year, it feels so strange. :sus


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

can one have a seizure in their sleep?


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

So hot that I can spot people sweat running down there faces from a mile away.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I found you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My stomach is in a bit of turmoil and I know it was not because of the sushi I ate two days ago!


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> I found you











(^This was my random thought.)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

when I heard Macho Man died, and saw a thumbnail-sized picture of a man in costume, I thought they were referring to one of the village people.

I didn't pay attention to wrestling growing up. I mean I know _of_ some of them, like stone cold steve austin, sean michaels, hulk hogan, the rock, yokozuna, owen/bret hart...that's pretty much it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A storm has a part that fell apart right above me - I can mow the lawn now before the next storm approaches!


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

After all I did for people...after everything....! None of such shall ever be on good terms with me again. I will never forgive it! I close my heart for good this day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mal79 said:


> After all I did for people...after everything....! None of such shall ever be on good terms with me again. I will never forgive it! I close my heart for good this day.


That's a lie - I had better not be one of those people! :mum grrrrr


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Over 200 websites.

Nothing but lolcats.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I managed to at least get the front lawn mowed.

Just as I closed the garage door, the National Weather Service issued a
****Severe Thunderstorm Warning****
for my county :lol.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

If the world ended yesterday, how come were still alive?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Lady gaga always makes me feel better. I can't help but like the horrible thoughts I'm having right now >: )


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll see you in a few months Barclay's English Premiere League


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I managed to at least get the front lawn mowed.
> 
> Just as I closed the garage door, the National Weather Service issued a
> ****Severe Thunderstorm Warning****
> for my county :lol.


AWESOME... - not the severe part - but that you got it done and out of the way before the rains came... whooo hoooo for youuuu...

Next weekend that will be on my to do list - hope I have your luck - we so need rain here - badly.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

That guy over there said:


> If the world ended yesterday, how come were still alive?


This is heaven. Sucks, huh? :blank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've felt ughh... all day... first a headache... then my tummy... then slept too much... now the headache/tummy thing is lingering.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Woot! Only another apocalypse to survive in 2012 and we're home free! :boogie :banana lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

My life is a little boring at the moment...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I ruined your imaginings. :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> AWESOME... - not the severe part - but that you got it done and out of the way before the rains came... whooo hoooo for youuuu...
> 
> Next weekend that will be on my to do list - hope I have your luck - we so need rain here - badly.


I had 11" in April alone - that rain is finally headed out to the Gulf of Mexico by this coming weekend. In May alone, I am up just over 4" (once again above normal). You can have some of my rain :lol

The sun is starting to shine again here.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^Gulf of Mexico... whooo hooo... I sure hope we get it... I'm in NW Florida - right on the water.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> I ruined your imaginings. :afr


^have no fear... you far exceeded them.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

And therefore messed 'em up. Sorry.

P.S. I don't give exact numbers.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mowed two lawns today.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> And therefore messed 'em up. Sorry.
> 
> P.S. I don't give exact numbers.


^I know... I wasn't prompting for that... don't be sorry - I enjoyed it... thanks.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

birthday in 8 days...no plans...no friends...family asking me what i'm gonna do to celebrate... :afr


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Speak straight, Gruber, or I'll come down there and smack the goofy out of you myself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to call my mother.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I probably read too much into things, but when people say stuff like that it reinforces the belief that I'm a boring person.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The children are out playing, it can be a soothing sound


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gettin' ready to go out to Vietnamese food with my hombres! After that it's time for horror movies.



mrbojangles said:


> I probably read too much into things, but when people say stuff like that it reinforces the belief that I'm a boring person.


Everything anyone says ever reinforces some negative belief I have about myself. It's a terrible brand of vanity.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

**** **** **** **** ****!!!! I can't do the ****ing simplest **** properly **** **** **** euthanasia please!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to roll down a hill made out of bubble wrap.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Question!

I picked up a japanese food order for the fam tonight. I ordered yam tempura for dinner and they gave me yam tempura roll. I called and drove all the way back there and they made me still pay for the difference. Is that normal? I don't think I should have had to pay for it, as it was their fault. I'm a regular customer and am kindof miffed.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> I want to roll down a hill made out of bubble wrap.


That sounds incredibly fun. Bubbly hills better be in my dream tonight.

Kinder Surprise egg, you let me down. I wanted a fuzzy rabbit, not a puzzle.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Feeling nostalgic over a pitcher. Why?!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, brilliant. A tornado this time.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Thinking you had the day off then getting a call from your boss letting you know you're 3 hours late for your double shift is always a good feeling.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Today at work a customer came up to me and said, "Has anyone ever told you that you look like Daryl Hannah?"

I don't really see the resemblance. :stu But then, it's been awhile since I've seen one of her movies, so maybe I just don't remember what she looks like.

I wonder if she meant mermaid Daryl Hannah from Splash or assassin Daryl Hannah from Kill Bill.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Deep breathing sucks.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> I want to roll down a hill made out of bubble wrap.


As do we all.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Red bell pepper flavoured ice cream. Not since being introduced to coffee flavoured yogurt have I been this disgusted.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My cat looks so cute when she's sleeping.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Red bell pepper flavoured ice cream. Not since being introduced to coffee flavoured yogurt have I been this disgusted.


oh, ian - i also enjoy myself some red bell pepper ice cream, too. it is best when mixed in with coffee flavoured yo...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> oh, ian - i also enjoy myself some red bell pepper ice cream, too. It is best when mixed in with coffee flavoured yo...


ಠ_ಠ

Don't push me, woman.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want an animated me.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> I want to roll down a hill made out of bubble wrap.


I will make this happen. I have tons of bubble wrap. Especially large bubble wrap. You will be deaf by the time you reach the bottom of the hill.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Kind of exciting!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

When your friend has to ask you "Are you coming to school today?" you know there's a problem. Off I go! Only one hour late!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Today at work a customer came up to me and said, "Has anyone ever told you that you look like Daryl Hannah?"
> 
> I don't really see the resemblance. :stu But then, it's been awhile since I've seen one of her movies, so maybe I just don't remember what she looks like.
> 
> I wonder if she meant mermaid Daryl Hannah from Splash or assassin Daryl Hannah from Kill Bill.


If your really, really, really lucky she meant the Daryl Hannah from Summer Lovers.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Ahh storm here already has taken 25 lives and wiped out a hospital..poor patients.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My answer comes to you in the only way I know how.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I have one foot in my old world and one foot in my new world. I understand what it is like to be sick and unhealthy. But I also understand what is right and what is wrong and what is not ok.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

a pentagon of friends?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i need to chill.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

You've been such an ******* to me in past, but there's something about you that keeps making me go back. I guess it's true when people say women like *******'s.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Yes or no..only two choices? :/


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Winning! :teeth:clap:boogie


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

COFFEE.e


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't be a sheep :no


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

wow, 9 people actually replied to the for-sale post i put on LJ.
now i actually have to respond and meet everyone...what was i thinking, holy crap :afr


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

no tobacco no tobacco no tobacco.........is this how world wars start? Too many people with not enough smoke.....ah.....aha.....AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHRGRHRGHRWRIWON R(*_UEN"*_C"$V"*$-1=023


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

figures...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need a paper shredder


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Don't be a sheep :no


Imagines sheep marching across paddocks in protest tomorrow, holding up signs with your pic (in pic thread) and the caption "Don't be an Indigo Flow''.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

two "chocolate underground" yogurts and half a can of tomato paste. now I want to ralph.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

T minus 21 days


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Cleary said:


> I will make this happen. I have tons of bubble wrap. Especially large bubble wrap. You will be deaf by the time you reach the bottom of the hill.


If you built it, they will come.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

noo I hate when pictures of me get on facebook. I'm anxious.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i smell hotdogs.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

why is it that despite living away from home for 3 years, my brother is STILL not given any responsibility in the house, with me having to do everything?

idgi.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Coin laundry you suck take up too much time & waste a lot of money!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to get a bike. I feel like it will justify me not having friends. I'll just ride my bike all the time. Alone.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

my god, it looks like it is the end of the world outside... and i think i'm going to walk home through it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> my god, it looks like it is the end of the world outside... and i think i'm going to walk home through it.


It's raining like mad out there. Stay inside :afr

My brother called up from the basement: 'Is it raining hard?'
I looked out the window and was just about to open my mouth and say 'nope', but all I hear is WHOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHHHHHH, downpour :haha


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> **** this. I don't want to get sick.


Thinking the same thing. =|


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Eliza said:


> It's raining like mad out there. Stay inside :afr
> 
> My brother called up from the basement: 'Is it raining hard?'
> I looked out the window and was just about to open my mouth and say 'nope', but all I hear is WHOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHHHHHH, downpour :haha


I know right?!

I actually love the rain though. Thunderstorms in particular! Oh, and love the attempts at fireworks outside!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Eliza said:


> It's raining like mad out there. Stay inside :afr
> 
> My brother called up from the basement: 'Is it raining hard?'
> I looked out the window and was just about to open my mouth and say 'nope', but all I hear is WHOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHHHHHH, downpour :haha


and i am wearing flip flops too! i guess i am stranded here.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I can hear thunder.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> I know right?!
> 
> I actually love the rain though. Thunderstorms in particular! Oh, and love the attempts at fireworks outside!


I love heavy rain, but thunderstorms still scare me :haha Sadly I have suffered many a sleepless night at the hands of lightning and thunder :lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I want a pocket watch.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my brother just knocked on my door with a medium iced cap. i had just finished my bowl of fruit and cookies&creme iced cream, because I didn't think anyone would do a timmies run tonight. i have to be gracious and drink this thing.

i think by the end of today i will have gained like 5 pounds. and i can't do anything about it. how does one overcome gym anxiety? am i doomed to slowly become Manuel Uribe?


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

why have I been such an *** AGAIN of late? good to see that things always come together.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That was enjoyable.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> If your really, really, really lucky she meant the Daryl Hannah from Summer Lovers.


I'm not that lucky so she probably meant post-botched plastic surgery Daryl Hannah.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Note to self-I should really stop eating candy for dinner!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

MINE! K thanks...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

ahaha, what a story mark!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should just start playing into wrong numbers when people text me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am really tired, but I have SO much to do!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Day off tomorrow, woot.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Apartment seems to be situated in the same part of the sky where fireworks go off. KABLAMMO. If only I could actually _see_ them.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

business math has taught me that we are all being so incredibly ripped off.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn skeeters, my arm is covered.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Loud TV?

_Two can play at that game._


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

No more will i look back in anger, time to move on, take it as a lesson learnt and look towards the future. 
I have a lot going for me at the moment, but its the negatives i've been focusing on, for far too long. It has to stop, and it will. Too draining on my mental health. 

Any focusing on the past will be quashed, only way out of my negative cycle. Whats done is done, cannot change the past, cannot be bothered in being angry anymore, forgive all and trust few.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

i need to control my temper alot better


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

How the hell is there no money in my bank account? And worse still how did i manage to go into my overdraft? I didnt even know my account had an overdraft facility :stu

Time to raid the savings fund until next payday.......


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone tell me what to say to this girl on OkCupid...I suck at getting replies.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Someone tell me what to say to this girl on OkCupid...I suck at getting replies.


_"According to the prophecy, we're meant to be together."_


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Someone tell me what to say to this girl on OkCupid...I suck at getting replies.


How YOU doin'?(Like Joey, from Friends)


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Good suggestions...

She likes sports and camping and brats and still sleeps with a stuffed animal if that helps. 

**** she's religious.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Good suggestions...
> 
> She likes sports and camping and brats and still sleeps with a stuffed animal if that helps.
> 
> **** she's religious.


Just talk to her about something you both genuinely have in common, don't force it. A picture doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

See if she thinks Greedo shot first.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> A picture doesn't hurt either.


Of my penis?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ ..............YES!

We claim to want to see some nice eyes and smiles, but really, just get straight to the good stuff.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Of my penis?


Yeah dude, show her you mean business. She'll like that fact that you're so confident.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If your clothes aren't out of the dryer by 10:30pm they are going on top, I've been waiting forever & it's already past the suggested use time


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> If your clothes aren't out of the dryer by 10:30pm they are going on top, I've been waiting forever & it's already past the suggested use time


People get annoyed when you move their clothes but what else are you supposed to do?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> People get annoyed when you move their clothes but what else are you supposed to do?


I know, eh? I really try to be patient but sometimes you just have to do it. Usually I'll fold their clothes & leave a note too so it's a bit respectful but if I'm really annoyed I won't


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i just know it - i am going to marry a complete jerk. _i just know it. _


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> If your clothes aren't out of the dryer by 10:30pm they are going on top, I've been waiting forever & it's already past the suggested use time





StevenGlansberg said:


> People get annoyed when you move their clothes but what else are you supposed to do?





Canadian Brotha said:


> I know, eh? I really try to be patient but sometimes you just have to do it. Usually I'll fold their clothes & leave a note too so it's a bit respectful but if I'm really annoyed I won't


I had the note written & had folded half the lady's clothes when she showed to to collect her things...the lesson: never do your laundry on the final day of the long weekend, you'll wait forever & then when you get it washed someone will forget their things in the dryer for over an hour


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

How many times could you call in sick before they decide to fire you anyway?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Should I pierce my ears? Gaaaah I don't knowwww.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

198 more post and then I'll stop posting in this forum altogether


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

This tornado Is bad bad bad. God..keep your peeps safe!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Should I pierce my ears? Gaaaah I don't knowwww.


No, you shouldn't....let a professional do it. :b


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Should I pierce my ears? Gaaaah I don't knowwww.


If you mean peircing them yourself...definate NO! 
I peirced my ears with a sewing needle..and after two days my ear felt like it was going to fall off.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Nononono a professional goodness I'm not Olivia Newton John in the 1950s.

I have no piercings so I'd feel like I was breaking a streak or something. But I think they'd make me look less manish.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

****ing SSRIs.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonzu said:


> 198 more post and then I'll stop posting altogether


This is a good goal.

I need to do something similar and stop wasting my time.

Stop posting, doggone it.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Nononono a professional goodness I'm not Olivia Newton John in the 1950s.
> 
> I have no piercings so I'd feel like I was breaking a streak or something. But I think they'd make me look less manish.


Oh well in that case you should go for it!


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I wish I can see into my future..just a glimpse..to see if the choices i'm going to make are going to benefit me in the future. Ugh. I really don't want to be living in regret.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

After all this hemming and hawing, I may simply be trading one fire pit for another possibly hotter firepit. :roll


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

aaahhhh!!!! :dead


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

sleep why must you elude me? can't we just be friends?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4:15 AM. The full bladder alarm clock needs some fine-tuning.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Time for coffee.... and to start my day.... ughhhh... I don't wanna..... wanna crawl back in my bed and snuggle in those warm comfy covers.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in trouble  But it's not my fault.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Gross.. my hand smell like peanut butter, i hate peanut butter.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Hmm snakes are actually just tails with heads.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

au Lait said:


> sleep why must you elude me? can't we just be friends?


HIPSTER PUPPY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Bart's cool too I guess.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> HIPSTER PUPPY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I know! I saw one of her posts in another thread and I literally had to stare at it for about 30 seconds before I figured out what had gone down.

I was all Au Lait? I know that name but I don't recognize this poster. This poster is different. Something is amiss. What is - OH HIPSTER PUPPY NONONO.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Australia's national anthem, where Rush was last month, every embarrassing moment with my first girlfriend.

Why can I never remember anything useful?


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Balaagsussosjsgakaons


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

'Me penis has gone up inside me... I have to pee on the floor like a dog.'

Oh dear.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to go to South America, listen to some Bossa Nova, and bask in the sunset. The image seems so peaceful. I wish I could have that more than anything in the world right now.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Why do I suck at small talk irl, yet online I do it all the time?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just bought expensive makeup, it hurt my wallet but who cares :boogie


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

If any of my old pals from sas want to stop by and say hi checkout ; facebook.com/mrstonertoyoudude


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

First practice of the season today. Hopefully I can snag my signature # 12 jersey.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm _really _good at self sabotage.

fg***k


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> HIPSTER PUPPY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Bart's cool too I guess.





Perfectionist said:


> I know! I saw one of her posts in another thread and I literally had to stare at it for about 30 seconds before I figured out what had gone down.
> 
> I was all Au Lait? I know that name but I don't recognize this poster. This poster is different. Something is amiss. What is - OH HIPSTER PUPPY NONONO.


I miss him too.  I thought I was ready for an avatar change but this just doesn't feel right.

HIPSTER PUPPY COME BACK YOU COMPLETE ME


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Must stop procrastinating and work on this blog.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

ew - custy library couch, please don't infect me.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Must stop procrastinating and work on this blog.


So you want to stop procrastinating and get on with the distractions.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

LALoner said:


> So you want to stop procrastinating and get on with the distractions.


No, because the blog isn't a distraction from my perspective. It's more of a goal I'm working toward.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

i need an original idea :bash


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Zumba. Tons of overseas people I talk to on the net do it and I looked it up and its from America. But not one person I know here has even heard of it.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

I love feeling angry, I would love it even more if I could just let it out. How mad would I look. Why do I care? That's not the bad thing tho, i think i could kill someone sometimes...I would enjoy causing that much pain. that scares me to think that. infact if i put all the punishment that various people have put onto me, it might cause death or atleast brain damage..i would love to return the favour guys i really would. why the **** do i type this random **** here...oh yeah iremember 99.9999999999999999999% of the internet is full of ****, i am the same then


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

beats in my head


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

How do I tell this person no? 

Friend on Facebook: Want to work at the theater for a few weeks on weekends?

Me: How's the pay?

Her: It's volunteer.

Me: Silence...

I'm really not sure where to go with this conversation at this point.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't enjoy loud music like I used to... I feel that I have to be able hear my surroundings at all times -_-


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Would anyone be able to tell me how to get to the last page of a thread? Using smarrphone and it takes me to page one. Herr! Message me please.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ate Chinese food for dinner. My fortune:

_You are sociable and entertaining._

I LOL'd. Then after I LOL'd I put the fortune in my pocket...my dog comes up and sticks his nose in my pocket, grabs the fortune, then runs away and eats it. I LOL'd again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

StevenGlansberg said:


> _You are sociable and entertaining._ *(in bed)*


Yeah...lol I need to be around people who tell better jokes.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

today someone asked me if i knew the protocol if someones uniform caught on fire. i told them if that happens to whip their hair back and forth, i whip my hair back and forth. the person didnt get it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SPC said:


> today someone asked me if i knew the protocol if someones uniform caught on fire. i told them if that happens to whip their hair back and forth, i whip my hair back and forth. the person didnt get it.


:haha

Your, sir, are my idol. Yet another joke stolen. 8)


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep this is what I feared. Great...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it too much to ask that the giant TV from 1996 be removed from my tiny freakin' bedroom? I wonder if I have the strength to move it myself...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It needs no words but a part of me wants to give it some, or at least try to


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You're a cat, not a mini-fridge. Get out of my box.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Darn. Don't you hate it when you reply to the wrong post? I thought I was replying to a post about a sloth crossing the street. But then I look again and no. I'm not.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Darn. Don't you hate it when you reply to the wrong post? I thought I was replying to a post about a sloth crossing the street. But then I look again and no. I'm not.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Gosh the extreme couponing people kick A**. They need to show me a thing or two!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wanna model underwear!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Can I be your photographer?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird already took the job, lol.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> ^Can I be your photographer?


Dude, you can do the lighting!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

My co-workers and I found some amazing prints in our file room, and I took a bunch. They're drawings of the gorgeous library here, matted and ready to frame. And one pic of the front facade of the building with City Hall in the background...soo nice. There were several packages but we haven't opened the other ones yet, don't want to make things look suspicious lol. We emailed the curator, hopefully she says we can keep a few, because some other co-workers wanted pics.

One of the good things about working in the basement of an old building is finding forgotten stuff that has been in storage for years


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> Dude, you can do the lighting!


I'll take it:banana


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I write way too much. I wonder if the college offers a class specifically on brevity. BREV 101.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...:tiptoe


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:door


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How do ya block people on here again? I looked for the answers but found none.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the cheat said:


> How do ya block people on here again? I looked for the answers but found none.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

If I keep this up I will be made out of chickpeas.... effin neat!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wtf.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

njodis said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist


Thank you...much better.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This ignore thing sucks...you still get notified when they post. Booooo.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

This cheese tastes like ****, but I love it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two warnings and thirty-two posts later - this thread is quiet. 

:wtf


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Thank you...


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

lately, she's been too hilarious to be true. where did your anger go, danny?


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm amazed at how little I miss the things that once seemed so important to me. That, and how happy I am without them.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

^ read my mind. Wow


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LALoner:1059023194 said:


> Zumba. Tons of overseas people I talk to on the net do it and I looked it up and its from America. But not one person I know here has even heard of it.


You've never heard of zumba? Charo says you're pulling her leg. She also says "cuchi coo"!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If I put my alarm clock on the other side of the room, I'd have to actually get up to turn it off.
_
Genius._


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

My city is beautiful and amazing. I'm glad I live in it.
Facebook makes me insecure.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

why :rain


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

I want to make some money


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i wish i was oblivious.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

RUNITSTIM said:


> I want to make some money


You could try what the government does when they run low. Print your own.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why do I bother... some days just feel like every effort is a waste of time. I know it's not true but I really hate this extra half hour drive in the morning and in the evening...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Step in dog poop.
2. Leave shoes outside.
3. Rain.
4. Wake up with no shoes to wear.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would rather go back to sleep, but the caffeine has already entered the system.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Ten AM plus marijuana plus skateboard plus headphones equals mission statement


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:bat.oO (It warrents a paddlin'!)


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_BB Mak?!_






"until you're back here, baby...."

holy ****, I COMPLETELY forgot about this band and their music but as soon as I heard their name, I was like, BB Mack?!

I even remember some of their faces from the vid


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think some people that are in government and Wall Street are sociopaths


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm tired and have nothing interesting to say. Same old news. Boring. Bleh life.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I need to stop feeling myself up in front of windows, har har. What would I do if our neighbour was ever actually home...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

If opposites attract why are outgoing people not attracted to quiet people? :sus


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I may or may not have just given useful advice. 

My much older sister also asked me advice on how to stop using her boyfriend(that she hasn't been faithful with, or has had an interest in, for about 2 years). I told her the answer with the most common sense I could muster. She may or may not heed my advice to stop leading this poor guy on and mooching off him and his parents.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Old people need to invest in some deodorant!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My dreams today were a bit strange but would have made for a reality I could deal with. Here I am though, back in the real world


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

*looks at weather radar*...*notices county is about to be engulfed in tornado warnings*


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Sorry, man. Hope you're okay.

Is it weird that I feel compelled to chug this bottle of tangy chicken wing sauce? It's so delicious. I think I'll just stick to this little puddle I'm eating with my fish.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I want to model big and tall clothing, but I'm svelte and only 66.5" (canadienswill have to convert) tall. Another dream dashed.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just spent five minutes scrolling from page 1 to 2576. I forgot the pithy remark i was going to post. . . . TIME FOR SOME SOUP!


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

two people: one of whom is 1/2 korean, looks white and has the last name "smith". grew up in kansas and does not speak korean and another person who is 1/4 korean, has never been to korea and has the last name "gunderson". they are sitting across from me talking about awesome it is to be asian and how fun it is to stick it to ******. me, as a 100% chinese person raised in hong kong...i dont know how to respond to them.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was singing Radiohead lyrics and got told off by my friend for whining.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

OPRAH! :cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> OPRAH! :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep driving, keep driving, keep driving, roll 'em up, heads forward, don't make eye contact, I said keep driving, oh god, I think she saw us, drive faster, seat belts on, _*I SAID DRIVE FASTER*_.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

After spending weeks trying to get a decent picture of myself smiling for my POF profile, a study claims that women are least attracted to smiling men. OK, if that's what they want...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to be on the ball this year. As soon as all the clubs release their shirts for the 2011/12 season, I'm going to make all my cards of snowmen wearing football shirts and sell them in their millions at Christmas. Maybe I should do some retro shirts as well. I could start them now. This plan is fail-safe and I assume I will be able to retire at the year's end. Life solved.

I really can't stay in this job year after year. I need to quit at some point and either do something else or go and die in a ditch.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Uhh..so the news is telling to imediately go to my basment because a tornados coming..and I'm on here..how sad.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why am I allergic to everything that touches my skin?


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


>


LOL I like that


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

_Engage salmon mode._


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta leave for my interview, time to face the slayer, wish me luck


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

le sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm scared.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Blimey, the faces in L.A. Noire look amazing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Incarna looks really interesting so far. Good job, CCP.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Am I the only one who LOVES music but generally HATES music videos? :stu


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Same.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm still not sure how i'm going to deal with the whole 'pub' thing


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm seeing my friends this week. I don't get high anymore, but they do, so I'll be taking Stoner Philosophy 101


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Deathinmusic said:


> Am I the only one who LOVES music but generally HATES music videos? :stu


I'm right there with ya.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The Gods have spoken! She is looking for another job, or so she says. I almost feel bad. Wait - naaah 

No one will be sorry to see her go. Although, the chances of her being replaced by an attractive young male are not very high. A girl can dream.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

jet10 said:


> LOL I like that


They've got the equations in the right places too. There are the fluid dynamics ones in the stream, Maxwell's equations in the sky, along with Einstein's equation used in cosmology and Newton's universal gravitation. Then there're nuclear fusion ones in the sun and a cosmic ray hitting the atmosphere and forming various particles. Bernoulli's equation's in the sky by what looks like flying birds and the Schrödinger equation's just sitting around. Then there are the biological ones of photosynthesis and respiration, and the fractal one of Barnsley's Fern and a Fourier series describing the hills.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I just got home... looooonnnnnng day. Work was physically demanding... I moved all the furniture in my office around, 5 pieces of furniture out, a huge desk with hutch in, had to vacuum twice, take apart and reassemble a set of drawers that were 'fixed' wrong... repairing them properly as they were supposed to be done in the first place, had two intakes of clients needing siezure meds while I was in the middle of reorganizing my office into a more open decor. I feel like a ran 10 miles and did an hour of cardio and weight lifting. Then had to wait till 7 p.m. to p/u my son... didn't feel like cooking so ended up stopping to get lasagna. Just came in and crashed into this chair... I still need to do laundry though.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Woot! Just survived a two hour tornado warning :high5 :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's clear I can fill at least 2 of the 3 positions they have available but I butchered the questionaire they gave me so we'll see when I get the call on Friday


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've read once that most healing and combat of infections by white blood cells is done while one is asleep.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Aphexfan said:


> Woot! Just survived a two hour tornado warning :high5 :boogie


Great to hear


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Great to hear


Thanks!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If the Mariners game wasn't on early I would be eating cookies right now; if I wasn't so picky I could be making some right now.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a lie - I had better not be one of those people! :mum grrrrr


LOL nawww, yer not. You know I <3 u guys. XD 
That was something else entirely.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Im in a better place right now. Moving forward to another chapter of my life.

Havent felt as 'at peace with myself' in a long long time.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, Plant, but the novelty of seeing you isn't worth the price of admission.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ _hey, hey, mama, said, the way you move gon' make you sweat, gon' make you groov_e
__

tampa, tampa, tampa. go tampa.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I love honey. *lick* It's my new favorite food. And good for you too.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

There are always at least two spiders in my room when it rains outside. Well it's flooding out there, and I see no spiders. Perhaps they're hiding until they can crawl on me while I sleep. *shudders*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's not normal to not want people to get to know you. It's not normal to want to disappear or be invisible, literally. I don't want to be seen or talked to, but I love people...I hate me.
What the **** is that about? I'm so unsure of everything, every moment in my life.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

laura024 said:


> There are always at least two spiders in my room when it rains outside. Well it's flooding out there, and I see no spiders. Perhaps they're hiding until they can crawl on me while I sleep. *shudders*


ugh. spiders think they can rule the world. news flash, eight legged freaks, stop trying to make spiderland happen - it is not going to happen.

_(/delusional)_


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Slackware420 said:


> Maybe they are behind you. :b


 There was, once. I had my mom smush it. One of its legs is still splattered on the wall.



atticusfinch said:


> ugh. spiders think they can rule the world. news flash, eight legged freaks, stop trying to make spiderland happen - it is not going to happen.
> 
> _(delusion)_


I understand spiders eat bugs and spin spiffy webs, but I'm severely arachnophobic. I see a spider, I stop breathing.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

spiders scare the **** out of me


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

An acquaintance told me I had a really symmetrical face today.

I replied MY SYMMETRY BRINGS ALL THE BOYS TO THE YAAAAAARD.

She just stared. It was pretty bad.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sociopaths run this world. God help us all.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> An acquaintance told me I had a really symmetrical face today.
> 
> I replied MY SYMMETRY BRINGS ALL THE BOYS TO THE YAAAAAARD.
> 
> She just stared. It was pretty bad.


I would of high fived ya if I was there.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Funny! Food one.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Up at 6 and suddenly paranoid that I'm not going to go into work at the right time so no more sleep for me! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL MORNING


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Mad Men wins all the awards forever.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate what I call x5 days... it's usually the percursor to a bad day... and I've noticed that everything I do that involves numbers - I want to round up or down to the nearest multiple of 5.... 5,10,15,20....

On good days... I call even days.... I usually only take things to the nearest even number... 2,4,6,8,...

This is gonna be one of those days I have an attitude of whatever, close enough... I hate those days.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Sup. 8)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sup. Uh yeah.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm tired. I don't want to make these phonecalls. I don't want to take this super important oral exam on ****ing neurobiology. I just want to curl up somewhere and never come out again.


----------



## danielek (May 1, 2011)

sore throat todayy.. i dont understand why


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

eep op


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

let's get ****ed uppppppp


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

argh i'm retreating into the net.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Who would have thought going to an art college would make me hate art :sus

On another note: Yay I get to book my embassy appointment


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I wonder why all the _Recent Visitors_ in my _Recent Visitors_ section never change. It's like all my real _Recent Visitors_ are in invisible mode.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That joke was way too esoteric. No wonder they gave me _that look_.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Still 0 fer on getting an OKCupid reply. :yay


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

waaah I don't feel well. I thought maybe some exercise would help, but I guess I pulled a muscle or something b/c now I have this weird pain in the right side of my back that makes it hurt when I breathe. :[ 

And also I want pizza but I feel too icky to move. I just want to hide under my covers and sleep and then when I wake up a pizza will have magically appeared on my nightstand. 






Ok I'm done complaining now. Time to buck up and make my pizza dreams a reality.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> Am I the only one who LOVES music but generally HATES music videos? :stu


There are some music videos I like, I just listened to this song and saw the music video for the first time in a long time last week, and I love it even more now, SO underrrated, if it came out today, it would make a splash:






But, generally, whenever I go to YouTube to listen to music, I always find myself skipping past the official music videos and going straight to the lyrics vids or the picture slideshow vids, and if I ever accidentally click on the official vid, I click back to get to a plain vid.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> waaah I don't feel well. I thought maybe some exercise would help, but I guess I pulled a muscle or something b/c now I have this weird pain in the right side of my back that makes it hurt when I breathe. :[
> 
> And also I want pizza but I feel too icky to move. I just want to hide under my covers and sleep and then when I wake up a pizza will have magically appeared on my nightstand.
> 
> Ok I'm done complaining now. Time to buck up and make my pizza dreams a reality.


I hope you feel better. Make your pizza dream a reality


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

When a rabbit is happy, it jumps and spins.

This is called a "binky"


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

That'd be awesome if I had a clone to do all my stuff for me. But if I killed my clone, would I end up spending my life in jail for murder?

What a f***ed up thought.

[F*** I can't type today!!!]


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

jet10 said:


> I hope you feel better. Make your pizza dream a reality


Thank you


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I wonder why all the _Recent Visitors_ in my _Recent Visitors_ section never change. It's like all my real _Recent Visitors_ are in invisible mode.


I went there and it was a big disappointment.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> I wonder why all the _Recent Visitors_ in my _Recent Visitors_ section never change. It's like all my real _Recent Visitors_ are in invisible mode.


Am I not considered a _*real*_ recent visitor to you? Hmm? :no

Kidding. Mine rarely change, as well. I figure I only have 10 people that like me here (_I hope_). Oh well, that's better than none .


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

If i had never existed would i have been better off? Does that question actually make any sense? Is me never having existed actually an option? If not then was me not having SA ever a possibility? Probability? The odds of you reading this? You can come up with statistics to prove anything, 14% of people know that...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

CHUGGED A MONSTER ENERGY DRINK A FEW HOURS AGO AND THEN...took a nap? That's not how it's supposed to work. :/


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

Taking pictures with Optimus Prime really _does_ work as a conversation starter.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't like having to admit defeat, but I can't ignore the heat any longer.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Might go see Pearl Jam in September. WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THAT SPINDRIFT?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Might go see Pearl Jam in September. WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THAT SPINDRIFT?


I THINK SOMEONE'S ASKING FOR THEIR IDENTITY TO BE STOLEN. Because I would like to see them again, and I totally would kill you and pretend to be you for the rest of my life if that's what it would take.

...

Is that's what it took? ****ing grammar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait to actuall make this a bedroom. I mean, that diagram of an animal cell on a bulletin board has some colour but it's just not up there with stuff like scenic ocean views.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Making a list of my favorite Pearl Jam openers. I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> I THINK SOMEONE'S ASKING FOR THEIR IDENTITY TO BE STOLEN. Because I would like to see them again, and I totally would kill you and pretend to be you for the rest of my life if that's what it would take.
> 
> ...
> 
> Is that's what it took? ****ing grammar.


Would probably be easier just to buy a ticket. :hide


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Would probably be easier just to buy a ticket. :hide


It's either you or the cleaning lady, Glansberg, and she's got kids to take care of.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> CHUGGED A MONSTER ENERGY DRINK A FEW HOURS AGO AND THEN...took a nap? That's not how it's supposed to work. :/


Those things NEVER work on me either. They taste terrible too (except the Monster Java's).


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Those things NEVER work on me either. They taste terrible too (except the Monster Java's).


Yeah they are ridiculously sugary...and delicious.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooored.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

**** it, I should run.


----------



## Slackware420 (May 23, 2011)

I love Two and A Half Men, and no other show makes me laugh quite as hard, but I have been noticing that I crave alcohol and sex after I watch it (since that's about all they ever talk about). I may have to give it up.


----------



## nneedofafriend (May 27, 2011)

U get what u put put there.....


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Eughh now I'm getting all anxious.. _Delete.. _


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i've figured out what annoys me about my two co-workers. at first i couldn't put my finger on it, but i knew _something_ was developing over the 2 weeks since they moved into the room i previously had to myself

it's the banter....the 'witty', sarcastic banter. dragging on and on until the initial 'joke' has dried up like a brown, crunchy autumn leaf on a sidewalk. every time one colleague walks into the room, it begins with a 'how's it goin'. the answer is never 'fine', it's always something else that degenerates into a sarcastic back-and-forth and whatever original joke was there has long since passed on. then there is a break in the action until one gets bored and starts talking again, then it continues on and on. totally not my type of humour, because it is simply not funny. likely irritating to anyone not participating. it makes me want to vomit. have you ever had to listen to two people attempt to one-up each other's sarcasm? ALL DAY? it's nauseating. i don't know how they even understand each other. and it's not even good sarcasm. i love sarcasm. just not bad sarcasm.

*deep breaths*....one more day...i can do this. :lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Light beer does not get you intoxicated, it just makes you pee a lot...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Somewhere, a kid with cancer is wearing a wig made out of my hair.

_I want it back._


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just wanna have some fun


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my dog just peed on my carpet in his excitement of seeing me for the first time today.

he's nuts


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

There's a KEG of Rockstar energy drink in the basement of the hospital, in a maintenence room, hooked up to a hose, and I want to see where it leads.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I’m butt-naked and drunk


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to get a male cat and name him Felix, after Felix Hernandez.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Listening to suede's album at the moment, really loving it!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thoroughly irritable tonight.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Bored... everyone I know is at a concert or out with friends, I get to work... :/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

can blind people dream visually? assuming they're not blind from birth. Google could probably easily solve this, but it's more fun to ponder...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Typical... me being an idiot :rain


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

aphexfan said:


> typical... Me being an awesome person.


qft.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^ 
Aww thank you! :squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No problem. I was hoping you would notice the quote change!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Tears are gonna fall, rolling in the deep


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

She underestimates my tummy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I sense the above post is a lie.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Honesty is my policy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I spoke to hundreds of people todaaaaaaaaay for a work recruiting session thingie.

I think I actually did well! Someone told me I should sell cars. I suppose in this situation that is a good thing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird has a nice tummy, but he lies to himself.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not attracted to fluffy tummies. This is why I always preferred yours...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

OW.

I was going to turn the light out and go to bed and I stepped on some freaking HUGE stabby thing and I don't even know what it WAS and now the underneath of my foot is bleeding and I can't go to sleep yet because I had to come on here and ***** about how much this hurts first.

Although it is kindof cool that I'm leaving bloody footprints all over the linoleum. My mom is gonna wake up and FREAK


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Although it is kindof cool that I'm leaving bloody footprints all over the linoleum.


Careful, that's how they caught Gacy.*

*May or may not be factually accurate.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, yesterday was sooo hilarious. We had a competition between the different platoons in search of a "treasure" in Jerusalem. The first platoon to find it wins.

Basically what happened is, my platoon was running all over the streets of Jerusalem with machine guns, shouting and whistling loudly - basically scaring the heck out of the civilians.

And man, it was tiring. we kept running for hours and it was scorching hot...:roll


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Why does my ****ing printer always run out of ink hours before I have a deadline? **** you epson


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Being flamed for expressing my opinion..so much for being honest. I hate fanatics


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

This Cosentino guy has a new fan. :yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I spoke to hundreds of people todaaaaaaaaay for a work recruiting session thingie.
> 
> I think I actually did well! Someone told me I should sell cars. I suppose in this situation that is a good thing.


Well done!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Your VM. :tiptoe :duck


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks a LOT... laughing at me this early in the morning... j/k... I'm in a really happy mood and slept good... I expect to have a really good day at work and then be done by noon to come home and chill out and do laundry and relax.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I liked your office photos and the compromise. Me and my friend aren't getting dinner invites on weekends now so don't know what to have tonight. Any suggestions? My mind's blank.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I nearly always pick Chinese takeout... but tonight we are doing homemade tacos...


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder, with great fervor in rapid fashion, if you all that hit my blunt when I pass the dutch your way, would sit with me in the company of laughter and tunes I provide if you were aware of both my mood and personality disorders. Would you care to get high then? Through lenses that stigmatize? Could your eyes red over whilst casting such judgment?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Paid today!









...seemingly endless about of loans to pay off. :rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Betrayed by my friend..I'm gonna kill him


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Typical... me being an idiot :rain


:eek You iz not an idiot! :twak

You iz awesome! :clap :boogie


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It'd be useful to have a tiny person living in my head so they could warn me when I'm going to have a day where I randomly burst into tears in public. Then I'd know to STAY INDOORS.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^ :squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Out of boredom I walked to the store to buy some butter so I could make banana bread.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^ :squeeze


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :eek You iz not an idiot! :twak
> 
> You iz awesome! :clap :boogie


Aww thank ya! :squeeze, wasnt feeling good last night :hide


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

What's a nice way of saying "I don't feel like driving 45 minutes to your house again?"


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Paid today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that gif! I have one too! And yes, I hear ya' when it comes to the massive loans to pay off. I'll be starting my repayment in a few months. Hopefully I will have a decent job by then.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

laura024 said:


> What's a nice way of saying "I don't feel like driving 45 minutes to your house again?"


"I'm having my period."


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate this. I'm so anxious, my stomach hurts.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm starting to realize that understanding my problems better isn't the same as getting better.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

LALoner said:


> "I'm having my period."


Haha. I ended up just saying I didn't feel like going out tonight. Hey, it was sort of the truth.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

feelings so lazy it is almost depressing


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm horrible at making omelettes. Mine always turn out to be circular flaps of flavourless rubber. There's definitely a knack to it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

He offered to pick me up. And that's how it's done. LOL


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Climbing mount everest is easier than arguing with a group of anime fanatics.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

At least I can grow my hair :boogie


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

And THATS why you don't force feed someone grapefruit.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I waiting for the man.

I am a patient boy.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I'm horrible at making omelettes. Mine always turn out to be circular flaps of flavourless rubber. There's definitely a knack to it.


Your not using enough pork.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Last day at work. It's ovaaaa! :boogie
I almost cried, but didn't. I'm cool like that.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Tampa!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

After tonight I should no longer be rooting for a losing team.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate when organic shampoos have sulfates in them. Such a let down. :no


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is going to be a boring night


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

My ISP definitely does something to our internet connection. Every night around this time it starts half-working. They can't deny that they're screwing with it. We don't even download much so it's not like they have a reason.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That dessert was so bad I'll have to have a second just to cover up the taste of the first. Yuk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get a run in. A tornado warning and siren interrupted my last one.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

bleh


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a job interview tomorrow >< I don't want to have a job again. They suck.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Awe titties I can't stop coughing.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> tampa!


noooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sweet Jesus, they can put mint stuff in my frappuccino?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I am over here
Now I am back over here
I am over here
Now I am back over here


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I knew that chicken wasn't done... why'd I make myself eat that.uke


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

doomtard


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't tell if this soy burger tastes bad because it's two months out of date or because it's a soy burger.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> After tonight I should no longer be rooting for a losing team.


:clap


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Driving to Chicago b/c THERS NO TRAIN SERVICE IN COLUMBUS. kasich!?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Your not using enough pork.


Pork you say? What kind of pork?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

How is it that I can trip walking on a completely flat surface? I've replayed it at least 20 times, and I still don't know how it happened.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting a headache, the kind I get from lack of sleep.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

You have to bring some items to a recycling depot rather than putting them on the curb. Okay. But you can't bring everything to the same depot. Some items have to go to one location. Other types of items have to go to another location, one that's quite far away. And with so much stuff to bring, you have to drive around. So you're wasting gas and polluting, carrying your recycling around to different places.

Is that irony?

I'm just going to bring everything to one depot.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why why do we have parades?? They are so loud!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

manager just called, got the job.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

About to go to Lenny's and collect my FREE SUB!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gorillaz said:


> manager just called, got the job.


Congrats


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorillaz said:


> manager just called, got the job.


congratulations! live long and prosper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mostly Cloudy and 80, huh? Right now, it's partly cloudy and 72 - perfect for a deck tan. Not too hot that it forces me to go to the beach!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Gorillaz said:


> manager just called, got the job.


Congratulations! :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You have no complaint
You are what you are and you ain't what you ain't
So listen up buster, listen up good
Stop wishing for bad luck and knocking on wood


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not going to work.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Considering quitting work today.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Considering quitting work today.


I won't let you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sick of being treated like **** when I work my *** off for them. It's a waste.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> How is it that I can trip walking on a completely flat surface? I've replayed it at least 20 times, and I still don't know how it happened.


Are you ok? Not injured or anything? I've done it before more times than I'd like to admit and it always happens in public streets of all places. It's not even the tripping over thin air and pulling your ankle in the process that's annoying, it's the fact people saw it happen that's what really hurts lol.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I'm sick of being treated like **** when I work my *** off for them. It's a waste.


Maybe it's time to start applying elsewhere man... :hug


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been. There aren't many options for a person of my standing. I want to work in a psychologist's office or something.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I love pear cider. I wish I had some weed to go with it.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I hate this. I'm so anxious, my stomach hurts.


Same here. Hopefully this day can end peacefully for us. :squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I had an episode of restless leg syndrome last night; I am definitely going to start exercising now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It was a great pleasure to watch Barcelona make Man-U look pedestrian, a great pleasure


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

_*I do not get to watch Footy as much as I'd like, but the game didn't seem to be as tightly contested as many fans would have hoped (Barca fans excluded, of course).*_


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

to go or not to go ... phil's going to be there _(ugh, ew)_ - and that alone makes me not want to go. hmm.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^ doo it. screw phil.

It's been a good day so far. I hope tonight doesn't fail.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I love pear cider. I wish I had some weed to go with it.


You mean babycham?


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Considering quitting work today.


I think you should do what is best for you. I wish you good luck


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i hate it when you rarely hear a song but you love it and you can't remember the lyrics too well and you can't find it on the internet. gone thru 12 pages of google results and nothing.

yeah. this sucks :cry

all i can do is sing it in my head...'don't take your loveeeeee don't take don't take'


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

crsohr said:


> Are you ok? Not injured or anything? I've done it before more times than I'd like to admit and it always happens in public streets of all places. It's not even the tripping over thin air and pulling your ankle in the process that's annoying, it's the fact people saw it happen that's what really hurts lol.


My ankle is just a little sore (I was wearing heels), and of course I was mortified. It was in the grocery store walking down one of the aisles. I was looking for batteries and just tripped...haha. It's like someone reached out and tripped me! Another person was like 10 feet behind me and saw it happen .


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Caught a possum eating my flowers last night. I'm going to consult my Cabinet before officially declaring war, but revenge will be mine, and it will be sweet.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I looooooooove peeing with the bathroom door open


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Best I buy a bass guitar so I can get practising for this new band.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> My ankle is just a little sore (I was wearing heels), and of course I was mortified. It was in the grocery store walking down one of the aisles. I was looking for batteries and just tripped...haha. It's like someone reached out and tripped me! Another person was like 10 feet behind me and saw it happen .


, :squeeze


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Why do I keep chickening out!?!?!? I want to talk to him sooo bad but every time he's around me I get nervous and can't think of a thing to say :/ Anyone have advice?


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Internet Blacklist Bill!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eliza said:


> i hate it when you rarely hear a song but you love it and you can't remember the lyrics too well and you can't find it on the internet. gone thru 12 pages of google results and nothing.
> 
> yeah. this sucks :cry
> 
> all i can do is sing it in my head...'don't take your loveeeeee don't take don't take'


you can go to www.songlyrics.com or www.lyricsearch.com/


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

beautifully strange:1059031711 said:


> Why do I keep chickening out!?!?!? I want to talk to him sooo bad but every time he's around me I get nervous and can't think of a thing to say :/ Anyone have advice?


Don't give him so much power. Keep your talk basic and don't try to have "long meaningful" conversations. They will happen in time. You are his equal.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder what it'd be like to shave my head.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I found a job I actually want for once. I hope I get it.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> I wonder what it'd be like to shave my head.


bald chicks are hot. Just sayin... :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

jet10 said:


> you can go to www.songlyrics.com or www.lyricsearch.com/


Thanks, I'm checking...it's a disco song so hopefully it's on there..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my head is absolutely splitting and has felt this way all day.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


 hot :q


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome by association. It worked in the war.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I hope I don't pick my nose today :yes


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

anymouse said:


> :rain i hate posting in this thread so much.
> gives me SA that every post after is to make fun of it.:rain


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

anymouse said:


> :rain i hate posting in this thread so much.
> gives me SA that every post after is to make fun of it.:rain


Totally unrelated to your other thread, friendo. I'm sorry, don't feel bad. Just poor timing on my part.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to do a alittle dance! :boogie ^_^


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

anymouse said:


> *finds a way to imagine post is mockery*
> 
> :haha *dances*


:yay :boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

anymouse said:


> :evil(sorry.. i just.. really want to post emoticons, really..) :idea


 :clap:banana:banana:banana:drunk


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> I wonder what it'd be like to shave my head.


I have always wanted to shave my head, but I don't have the guts to and I am afraid of what people will think.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I have always wanted to shave my head, but I don't have the guts to and I am afraid of what people will think.


 it would look awesome... nuff said, lol


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> it would look awesome... nuff said, lol


LOL... I have had it short before, but not THAT short. Maybe... I will think about it. 

Natalie Portman looks GREAT with a shaved head!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> LOL... I have had it short before, but not THAT short. Maybe... I will think about it.
> 
> Natalie Portman looks GREAT with a shaved head!


 Go for it!  Yeah Natalie totally rocked that shaved head look lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

OhgodIwantApizza...
I'm hungry at all the wrong times of the day.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> OhgodIwantApizza...
> I'm hungry at all the wrong times of the day.


I can relate 100%.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I can relate 100%.


I'm not alone! 

Mostly a weekend thing for me, but still annoying through the week. I'll wake up late on weekends and take a long time making a big breakfast. Then I'm not hungry for like 6 hrs. And then I'm starving at the mention of the word "pizza" at 2:00+am.

Everyone else is in bed right now of course. I tend to keep granola bars in my room, lol. Waking up with bad hunger pains happens to me a lot.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I was told this evening, by someone who constantly beats themself up over things, that I say things that seem "cruel" and unsympathetic. I don't lack empathy. However, I'm not going to agree with them that they are worthless and join the pitty parade. In my mind, that would be rediculous.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm not alone!
> 
> Mostly a weekend thing for me, but still annoying through the week. I'll wake up late on weekends and take a long time making a big breakfast. Then I'm not hungry for like 6 hrs. And then I'm starving at the mention of the word "pizza" at 2:00+am.
> 
> Everyone else is in bed right now of course. I tend to keep granola bars in my room, lol. Waking up with bad hunger pains happens to me a lot.


I go through random periods of time, usually a few weeks, where I'll be hungry like a pregnant woman or something. I only get big cravings for certain foods. It usually covers all sections of the food pyramid though lol. I notice I also need more sleep to function during that time. I think it may be linked to stress.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I made a joke that the game would end at 11:30; it did.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MM Bedtime


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

On nights like tonight I actually feel like a normal person


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Spindrift said:


> Caught a possum eating my flowers last night. I'm going to consult my Cabinet before officially declaring war, but revenge will be mine, and it will be sweet.


Possums keep the rats away.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Babycham is so cool.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LALoner said:


> You mean babycham?


No, this stuff:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I went through my first police roadblock! Woo woo!


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

:time I hate that I stay up this late...
but it's the only time I can be alone without being cooped up in my bedroom like a prisoner.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Everyone else is in bed right now of course.


:b

So I added six people on FB, and they all accepted, BUT four people deleted me :um on the same day. Just another reason to say, **** you Facebook.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Dear Moon.

I know you've sort of been keeping the tide changes at around six hours 20 minutes Mr Moon, but do you think you could speed it up a bit for me today? 

Much appreciated!

p.s you can orbit my celestial body anytime


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Sinead o'connor was the hot bald woman of my generation. Sinead is v beautiful and sexy! Then there was a star trek movie with a baldy in it. . . .


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

"It was true that I didn't have much ambition, but there ought to be a place for people without ambition, I mean a better place than the one usually reserved. How in the hell could a man enjoy being awakened at 6:30 a.m. by an alarm clock, leap out of bed, dress, force-feed, ****, piss, brush teeth and hair, and fight traffic to get to a place where essentially you made lots of money for somebody else and were asked to be grateful for the opportunity to do so?"​


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Life can be so confusing.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

15 hour work day...no other staff working with me...here we go! :afr


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Navy SEALs are the warrior elite. Us anxious people are the worrier elite :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> No, this stuff:


Is that a fizzy drink? We drink this, I think it's maybe a Caribbean thing because I don't see it anywhere:










Loooove pear drinks.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> 15 hour work day...no other staff working with me...here we go! :afr


good luck!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

See if I can really start this English I'm supposed to. I will do it.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Either a new airport opened up near me or my towns being attacked :um:sus


Seriously... what the **** was that noise :idea

Edit: Oh I just remembered the air show is on, I can now relax knowing it's not aliens.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm going to shower.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get back on task.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:blushToo bizarre to even go into... lol...:blush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to get up off my butt and go to the beach. I hope I can find my suntan lotion from last fall :lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Is that a fizzy drink? We drink this, I think it's maybe a Caribbean thing because I don't see it anywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pear cider. It's alcoholic though, I'm guessing Peardrax isn't? Pear flavoured things are always good.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone know of a secular "sponsor a child" charity? All sites I am seeing online are Christian or affiliated with a religion and I would prefer to not have my money used to convert or spread a faith.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i *hate* hot weather -_-


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

thewall said:


> i *hate* hot weather -_-


 :ditto


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

you could slam all the doors and drawers you want - still, i don't care _(if you act like a five year old)_, your crap music was too goddamn loud and thank you for turning it down as i'd asked/favoured.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

alte said:


> Does anyone know of a secular "sponsor a child" charity? All sites I am seeing online are Christian or affiliated with a religion and I would prefer to not have my money used to convert or spread a faith.


Good question...I unknowingly signed up for a Christian one, World Vision. I didn't notice the little star in the logo was a cross :no


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm being stupid again. :doh I hate myself sometimes. :rain


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I'll go for a bike ride first and take my dog for a walk later.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I hate my hair. I hate my hair sooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuuch.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I hate my hair. I hate my hair sooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuuch.


I hate my hair too, but I love your hair. Wanna swap?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd sleep a lot too if I didn't have thumbs.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Good question...I unknowingly signed up for a Christian one, World Vision. I didn't notice the little star in the logo was a cross :no


Plan international is one such secular organization. They don't directly send your contributions to the child's family, instead they pool it together and develop schools in the area, improve access to water etc. So you will have a positive impact on the child's life but indirectly.

Overall, it is a nice thing to do regardless of whether the organization is religious or secular.:clap


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

this suck


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Demerzel:1059032897 said:


> Navy SEALs are the warrior elite. Us anxious people are the worrier elite :lol


Thats good!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

wait, what? triple shooting in Kensington Market? during the first Pedestrian Sunday of the year?!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

oreos


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

lyssado707 said:


> oreos


Got milk?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

There are groundhogs and a goat living in my backyard. Win.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Demerzel said:


> Got milk?


Yea, actually


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

No matter how much I try... I just don't like people.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wanna play The Sims.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> wait, what? triple shooting in Kensington Market? during the first Pedestrian Sunday of the year?!





That neighourbood thing said:


> Toronto's most unique neighbourhood, Kensington Market retains its charm and wonderful diversity through its eclectic mix of vintage clothing stores, grocers, restaurants and cafes.


I'm being sent conflicting messages, finchy. Are you trying to get me shot? CONFESS!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ yes - i actually deep down, REALLY despise you. and i'm only telling you lovely things about canada _(and toronto)_ so that you can visit and i can't wait - i just can not wait until you get gunned down by a beaver in k market.

jokes on you, babe. jokes on you.

(edit: i'm obviously being sarcastic - mods, please don't ban me! :hide)


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah it's sad...you'd think you'd be safe in kensington market of all places. who the heck would go to kensington to start trouble? thank goodness the shooting happened in the buttcrack of night rather than a few years ago when yonge/dundas was shot up during the boxing day rush


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> (edit: i'm obviously being sarcastic - mods, please don't ban me! :hide)


Yes! Ban her! She threatened me with her beaver!

...

Oh, wait. No, not like... not like that.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^









stop tryin' to ruin my reputation, son!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm hungry but BROKE. I guess it's sky juice again tonight.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Um...ow


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I forgot to wear a flower in my hair today. :cry


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I need to stop feeling myself up in front of windows, har har. What would I do if our neighbour was ever actually home...


Hah wtf, of all the places you could do that, why the window? That sounds kind of voyeuristic


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> stop tryin' to ruin my reputation, son!












---

I wouldn't want to live right next to that golf course.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I was going to put the fold-up chair when someone said "Shannon, that's as big as you are.", and then took it from me. How nice of him.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Baby i'll be tehre to take your hand something something share the land

i'm so drunk rite now


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

1. ^That is a lie.

2. It looked way better in caps lock.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Dental plan!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Bart needs a root canal!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I helped dig up a tree today so I thought an apt reward would be to able to smoke a tree. But alas, it's not to be.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Now I'm imagining that puppy speaking with Marge's voice. That's just not right, man.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to learn to treat each day like a gift instead of impending doom.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I *love* newly cleaned bed linen. Soon I will be the ground beef wrapped in a fresh cotton tortilla, making a burrito of unbridled comfort.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> burrito of unbridled comfort.


This is easily the best phrase I've heard all day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will be asleep in ten minutes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh man..all this time I thought I made up the word clapter, and now I find out someone else thought of it first.

So much for my life's work. >=(


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hot damn I want to be Beyonce.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess I'll go to sleep now. :sigh What the hell is wrong with me? :|


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I just noticed that when penguins hang out with one another it looks like they're all going on a smoke break. 








For some reason I feel like a a cigarette should be in each of their flippers.








And right here we have some King of the Hill ****. Replace cigarette with beer and "yup."









Isn't it sad that I see beer and cigarettes in stuff like this?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

It is easy to become attracted to someone for that reason only!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone who beats our platoon commander in the 2000 m race will get to leave a day early.

Heh, I bet no one is gonna beat him. He is a total monster.:roll


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Oh man..all this time I thought I made up the word clapter, and now I find out someone else thought of it first.
> 
> So much for my life's work. >=(


There's prior art but its still an independent invention you should be proud of.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

MojoCrunch said:


> I just noticed that when penguins hang out with one another it looks like they're all going on a smoke break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Damnit, I wish I could sleep! >< I have so much to do tomorrow...


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish I could see myself from the perspective of others and I mean this literally.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've overdosed on cheese :um


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

MojoCrunch:1059034925 said:


> I just noticed that when penguins hang out with one another it looks like they're all going on a smoke break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it too. You should produce an animated version of Madmen starring penguins.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I found my 311 T-shirt from 1998...and life is awesome again


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> I just noticed that when penguins hang out with one another it looks like they're all going on a smoke break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are the best.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I is in the Arctic Circle in Finland! :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

In an hour I will be getting my hair cut, highlighted and styled... pictures will be forthcoming.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^I do this every year... but skipped last year for some reason.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I seriously want to shave my head. I am not fond of my hair in any way. It would be so comfortable in the summer to be bald, except I'd have more surface area to protect from horrible burns. Summer is no season for albinos like me anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am worried about sunburn. Maybe I will delay going out for an hour - go shopping instead.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What to do today... NOTHING!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I love being forced to socialize when all you can think about is the big, black, life sucking leech in the back of your head turning you into a lifeless pile of wasted space. 

BLARGH.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sometimes i think i was born blind


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I love being forced to socialize when all you can think about is the big, black, life sucking leech in the back of your head turning you into a lifeless pile of wasted space.
> 
> BLARGH.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


> BLARGH.


that's a good name for a leech.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

"You're not half the boy that Nate was. You're not even half the boy that the top half of Nate was after you cut him in half."

"So you're saying I'm less than a quarter of the boy Nate was?"


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

well, that wasn't fun!!! an 11 km run in the deep sand of a Mediterranean beach, after running the first 100 m in waist deep water. ugh! oh and i wouldn't have complained if i had some time to patch myself up from the previous week...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like my chest is exploding out my...chest.

Chicks dig Tony Hawk belts right?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

refrigerated fruits = gross.

*Post 1300!* :yay
why is that important..i dunno...guess i just felt like celebrating something :stu


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm going to grow a mustache like I've always wanted. I don't give a **** what anyone thinks about it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I always thought my one neighbour disliked me until he was all smiles yesterday when he asked me to give him a hand



mrbojangles said:


> I'm going to grow a mustache like I've always wanted. I don't give a **** what anyone thinks about it.


I rock the stache on occasion & quite like it, go for it


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

2000lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^:yay

Big dinner...red velvet cake...

Groan...I need mint tea now


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> I'm going to grow a mustache like I've always wanted. I don't give a **** what anyone thinks about it.


I like this idea very much :boogie

I miss watching True Blood. That show has the perfect amount of suspense, violence, and sex. Oh, and the music rocks my socks off.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

*2500 :yay*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, this bedroom now looks like a small apartment.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I like this idea very much :boogie
> 
> I miss watching True Blood. That show has the perfect amount of suspense, violence, and sex. Oh, and the music rocks my socks off.


Another member on here tried getting me into that show. She described it as "vampire porn" so naturally I had to check it out. Lets just say it didn't turn out to be as good as I thought it would be.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I rock the stache on occasion & quite like it, go for it


Haha yeah, but you look like you could pull off a stache better than I could to be honest.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Am I the only one that despises summer time. I hope fall comes fast. Screw summer. Fast forward!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Am I the only one that despises summer time. I hope fall comes fast. Screw summer. Fast forward!


definitely not the only one! the worst thing about it is that technically summer hasn't even begun.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Rose pruning. No me gusta.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't take much more of this awful humidity.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Too hot to sleep.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


> I'm going to grow a mustache like I've always wanted. I don't give a **** what anyone thinks about it.


^This is the right attitude. Don't let any fools get in the way of your righteous 'stache.

Today I found out that my phone is loaded with a bunch of slow-motion videos of my old friends giving each other high fives. I'm not sure how these got on here.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Today I went to Goodwill to get me a pair of sunglasses. (I am extremely poor.) I forgot it was Memorial Day and they were having a sale. I found a Mariners sweater for only a dollar, it's only a size too big but I like it that way. I also got a sock bunny; her name is Giselle.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Drives me nuts when people ***** about song covers.

_"He started that line a measure too early!"
"He said 'it' instead of 'me!'"__
"It's too fast! No, wait! It's too slow!"_

Loosen up, people.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> There's prior art but its still an independent invention you should be proud of.


You're right! From this day forward I will embrace my invention with newfound pride. :yes


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> Am I the only one that despises summer time. I hope fall comes fast. Screw summer. Fast forward!


No. Summer is a *******. It's so hot and I sweat buckets whenever I go outside. Down with summer.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Chest feels a little more muscular. Yeh Yeh!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

ha, two paragraphs and five hours later ... la dee la dee laaa.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

So apparently, I seek the approval of everyone on this site. I love when people think they know you when they don't know **** :roll


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

Indigo Flow said:


> So apparently, I seek the approval of everyone on this site. I love when people think they know you when they don't know **** :roll


My name is Brandon and I approve this message. :wink


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I have crazy respect for people who join the military/army. I always thought about it, but never had the guts to go through with it.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

There are too many misogynists on this site.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Fact.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

hickorysmoked said:


> I have crazy respect for people who join the military/army. I always thought about it, but never had the guts to go through with it.


I know how you feel. I also thought about joining the navy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Can someone FedEx me all the seasons of the Office? I've never watched it and I really should.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

When I woke up this morning, I was thinking about tongues. People have tongues, lizards and cats have tongues, birds have tongues, even dolphins and whales have tongues. This eventually lead me to googling "do fish have tongues?" and it turns out that no, they don't. They have a little piece of cartilage called a basihyal instead of a tongue. This also applies to sharks.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just accepted university offer  feels good


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hangover...great movie :banana


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Gorillaz said:


> Just accepted university offer  feels good


Congrats man!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

If not now then when? If not here then where? If not you then who?


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

The perfect guy doesn't exist.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Chips taste good.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Arachnophobia is ruining my life.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Emptyheart101 said:


> The perfect guy doesn't exist.


Perfection is impossible.

...Except in the mind of the average male teenage socialite, he believes he himself is perfect.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Arachnophobia is ruining my life.


I wonder if spiders have severe social phobia..humaphobia..whatever you want to call it for them, as they are more scared of us than we are of them.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

josh23 said:


> I wonder if spiders have severe social phobia..humaphobia..whatever you want to call it for them, as they are more scared of us than we are of them.


Why shouldn't they? We're millions of times bigger. But that doesn't make me fear them any less.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Why shouldn't they? We're millions of times bigger. But that doesn't make me fear them any less.


Yeah, my brother has arachnophobia as well. Of course I'm such a good brother and be his guardian angel against them.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I just found the blog of a Japanese bookstore that specializes in rare illustrated books from the 18th and 19th centuries. I will slowly be stealing all the pictures from this site.

Edit: So cool!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lemonade also tastes good o.o


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey look, there's a cut on my hand.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

holy cannoli I can't believe I just sobbed for like 5 mins b/c of a music video.

apparently I have a lot of feelings today idk. :stu


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> holy cannoli I can't believe I just sobbed for like 5 mins b/c of a music video.
> 
> apparently I have a lot of feelings today idk. :stu


Which song? There are definitely a few songs out there that I can't listen to without tearing up.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Today was... I don't know... I'm tired.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Damnit!

I ate SO MUCH hamburger helper for dinner I had to crawl into bed clutching my stomache in the fetal position for a couple hours. I thus fell asleep at like 8:00. So now it's 12:18 and I'm wide awaaaaake and my tummy still hurts.

Damn you hamburger helper and your reasonably priced goodness.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> Damnit!
> 
> I ate SO MUCH hamburger helper for dinner I had to crawl into bed clutching my stomache in the fetal position for a couple hours. I thus fell asleep at like 8:00. So now it's 12:18 and I'm wide awaaaaake and my tummy still hurts.
> 
> Damn you hamburger helper and your reasonably priced goodness.


Uh oh, you'll be seeing this fella in your nightmares tonight!










:afr


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> Which song? There are definitely a few songs out there that I can't listen to without tearing up.


I'll second this one.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

polkadotlaughter said:


> Today I went to Goodwill to get me a pair of sunglasses. (I am extremely poor.) I forgot it was Memorial Day and they were having a sale. I found a Mariners sweater for only a dollar, it's only a size too big but I like it that way. I also got a sock bunny; her name is Giselle.


I want my sweater back. Joint custody for the sock bunny.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Teach, teached, taught?
Teach, taught, taught?

Learned, learnt? :stu

Why english you so confusing?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Which song? There are definitely a few songs out there that I can't listen to without tearing up.


Ironically, it was a song called "Don't Cry" (not the one by Guns n Roses). In the mv this girl's dead fiancé/husband/whatever visits her and gives her his matching ring.

It's weird b/c I've seen it before and I was ok, but for some reason this time I literally burst into tears halfway through.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

ImWeird:1059036743 said:


> There are too
> many misogynists on this site.


I think we need just one or two more to you know, get the misogynist pov.?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

what doesnt kill you makes you more insane


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Original Plan: Meet with stranger downtown at 12:30 to sell items, then go over to the movie theatre and see Pirates or Scream. My one little birthday outing for myself.

Actual: Received text from Mom asking me to take my brother to see Kung Fu ****ing Panda. I HATE THAT MOVIE. My aunt promised my brother she was gonna take him but she's broke. Why would she volunteer to take him then? IDIOT. I now have to use several bus fares AND use more money because I only have one movie voucher. AND it's in 3D so that's even more extra money right there.

So as usual everything comes back on me. Arghhh.

<--Me right now. Two weeks to freedom...serenity now...

Oh and apparently it's gonna be 41 with the humidex later. Unreal.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Been up for close to 24 hours. Sleepy time soon.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> holy cannoli I can't believe I just sobbed for like 5 mins b/c of a music video.
> 
> apparently I have a lot of feelings today idk. :stu


It's good to have feelings. I have definitely done this before. Not only during select music videos but even from really stupid movies. It's such an overwhelming feeling. My chest gets all heavy and it's....it's such an odd feeling. I laugh and cry over the most ridiculous ****.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

If anyone needs a super awkward message left on someone else's voicemail let me know. I'm your man.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I cry while reading the back of cereal boxes.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I hate it when you can't get the floss between the back back teeth.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweet, got the job...now I just have to find a ride, or figure out how I'm going to drive down there without getting arrested. :?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Ocean front house or ocean view house at 1/2 price? Hmmm...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Work... Bleh it's far to early to work! After one long weekend I have no motivation to get up! But I guess I must...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Apparently global warming has come to Canada, 'cause it's sure not supposed to be this hot here in May.

...I wish it would rain. :blank


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> Sweet, got the job...now I just have to find a ride, or figure out how I'm going to drive down there without getting arrested. :?


Congratulations! When I was in your situation, I didn't take the main highways. 
I just took roads that had less traffic.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

jet10 said:


> Congratulations! When I was in your situation, I didn?t take the main highways.
> I just took roads that had less traffic.


Thanks.  The thing is, not only is my license suspended, my tags are expired too, so if a cop gets on my tail, I'm screwed. I don't know if this applies to other states, but in TN, if you get pulled over without insurance, it's an automatic suspension, and you can't get new tags until you pay the ticket + the reinstatement fee and go to the dmv to get a new license. It's pretty ridiculous.

I'm sure I'll work something out.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i could either be bitter about it or move along and do what i want to with my life.

resentment is pointless.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Reminisced about the time me and some old friends found a My Little Pony coloring book and commented on how they all reminded us of strippers in both the look and their names. Hmm....


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Reminisced about the time me and some old friends found a My Little Pony coloring book and commented on how they all reminded us of strippers in both the look and their names. Hmm....


:lol This made me curious about My Little Pony names, so I googled them. You're right. 'Pinkie Pie' and 'Toola Roola'. They obviously took those from pies and tools. And rulers.

-----

I feel pressured to change the ringtone on my phone from 'Ladies of the World' to something less obscure because apparently no one has heard of or seen Flight of The Conchords and I get REALLY weird looks when my phone rings in public. This makes me sad.

Amazin' ladies
Late night
Hard workin' ladies
Erudite
Brainy ladies
Hermaphrodite
Lady-man-ladies
Oh you sexy hermaphrodite lady-man-ladies
With your sexy lady bits
And your sexy man bits too
Even you must be in to you ooo ooo

​


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^
:teeth

Keep it, it's hilarious.

Screw the haters..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Either the landlord & the repair guys he was with yesterday are fixing the apartment directly above us or I've got some new loud upper neighbours

- I hope tomorrows interview is one on one rather than a group one like last time


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yet another pair of jeans I can't get my fat *** into. They go on fine until they reach the big star, and then it's a wiggle dance to see if they can slide on past it. But these have failed. Shame on them.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

It's so stupendously awesome to have a phone that mimics a laptop. And also, the funky fresh baselines are swell.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

About to eat some velveeta mac and ceese and chicken breast. I've been stressed out and a black and mild is looking so good right now. Contemplating going to the store to pick one up, but I've been doing so good to quit. Why did the sh*t have to be bad for you man?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep schedule officially obliterated.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Damnnnnnn it is HOT outside. 

...yeah, and it's hot, too.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I feel pressured to change the ringtone on my phone from 'Ladies of the World' to something less obscure because apparently no one has heard of or seen Flight of The Conchords and I get REALLY weird looks when my phone rings in public. This makes me sad.


^Whatevs, Flight of the Conchords is awesome. Don't change it!

That said, if I was going to use a song of theirs for a ringtone I would probably go with Foux Da Fa Fa or Sello Tape.






(Brown paper, white paper, stick it together with the tape, the tape of love!)


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Ég hugsa á íslensku, Hugsun dagsins af handahófi.









Survival ég er bara í þeim flokki, mér er nokkuð sama um allt hitt, social(belonging) er eitthvað sem á aldrei eftir að gerast.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should have enough time to trim my bangs before the game starts.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:bah I just wanna watch the movieeee.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

OMG just a few days to go & I haven't chatted w/ most of them :afr :afr :afr AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2 was wayyyyy better than the first one. Less fat jokes, more fighting. The thing that sucked was being Tuesday, the movie was discounted and the theatre was ****ing rammed. We got there 15 minutes early and had to sit in the floor seats. Then some stupid family of 4 came in late and crammed into the 2 seats beside me. they were talking the whole time, constantly moving past my little bro and i, and the kids were fussy. _That_ is why i prefer to go to matinees. no annoying families. But yeah the movie was actually pretty good.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

So what was the deal with cheryl cole on the x factor, USA? Was it really cos of her accent?
I have a feeling it was because of her unknown status over there, but i could be wrong :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

After I update Firefox I was annoyed with the new layout but today I found the final piece to the puzzle & now my setup is as it was before the update


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> So what was the deal with cheryl cole on the x factor, USA? Was it really cos of her accent?
> I have a feeling it was because of her unknown status over there, but i could be wrong :stu


probably because of both tbh. Honestly I saw a clip of her on youtube and couldn't understand her at all. It's too bad, I was looking forward to learning to understand her accent.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I spent too much time on here today...what is wrong with me. And am making simple stuff hard. I need to just...stop.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> I spent too much time on here today...what is wrong with me. And am making simple stuff hard. I need to just...stop.


 :squeeze I spend way to much time on here to...its pretty much my only connection to a social life :squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^I can relate.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> I spend way to much time on here to...its pretty much my only connection to a social life


 :ditto


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Of all the places that ****ing mosquito could have stung me, it chose my eyelid. Now it's going to look like someone punched me in the face.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to do laundry... 
(Love you...)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Getting back to the gym! Finally!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The mods must be sleeping.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> It's good to have feelings. I have definitely done this before. Not only during select music videos but even from really stupid movies. It's such an overwhelming feeling. My chest gets all heavy and it's....it's such an odd feeling. I laugh and cry over the most ridiculous ****.


That's true. :yes
It definitely does feel overwhelming. I'm scared to watch that Pixar movie Up, b/c my sister told me that the first 10 mins are heart wrenching...I'm afraid I won't be able to make it through the whole movie! :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I was a completely emotional wreck after Toy Story 3 for like a week.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I just found out about this thread and it makes me happy.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

The mods are going to be busy tonight


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^I was a completely emotional wreck after Toy Story 3 for like a week.


I cried like such a baby at the end of that movie.

Just like I did at the end of Monsters Inc and Ratatouille and Finding Nemo...good lord Pixar really knows how to tug those heart strings.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I cried like such a baby at the end of that movie.
> 
> Just like I did at the end of Monsters Inc and Ratatouille and Finding Nemo...good lord Pixar really knows how to tug those heart strings.


Even watching the trailer for WALL-E, got to me. :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Question!

If a buy a used car from a reputable dealership, would they reduce the price if I paid for the car in full in cash? Like if I bought a car that was advertised at 9000 do you think they'd lower the price at all and by how much?

I love how this thread has totally replaced google for me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just made my first credit card payment.


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

First post!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Question!
> 
> If a buy a used car from a reputable dealership, would they reduce the price if I paid for the car in full in cash? Like if I bought a car that was advertised at 9000 do you think they'd lower the price at all and by how much?
> 
> I love how this thread has totally replaced google for me.


It really depends on the car lot. Most the time they jack up the prices for buyers that are financing and if you have cash you can definetly get it cheaper. If they are a new car dealership though and it is like a trade-in then they might already have it priced at rock bottom just to move it. If it is a used car dealership and they are asking 9k for it then they probably paid about 6k for it at auction. Keep that in mind so you should be able to get it for cheaper


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> ^I was a completely emotional wreck after Toy Story 3 for like a week.


Me tooooooo. I watched it with my sister and my niece, and I was the only one in tears by the end of the film. Apparently the rest of my family is made of stone or something.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

AvacadoFool said:


> First post!


Welcome! :yay


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Why am I getting headaches?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

papaSmurf said:


> Me tooooooo. I watched it with my sister and my niece, and I was the only one in tears by the end of the film. Apparently the rest of my family is made of stone or something.


I couldn't watch 2 and 3 after seeing the first! :cry


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> That's true. :yes
> It definitely does feel overwhelming. I'm scared to watch that Pixar movie Up, b/c my sister told me that the first 10 mins are heart wrenching...I'm afraid I won't be able to make it through the whole movie! :lol


Your sister is right. The first 10 mins were so touching. Than after that I don't think the story really made sense. Like how did that guy live for so long.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

I've never had allergies so bad in my life! Eyes and nose itching like crazy... my face feels all tight and dry... nose running... eyes watering... can't stop sneezing... 

It feels like my body is rejecting my face :um WTF!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

_*ACID RE*_*hurk*

*ahem*

_*REFLUX!*_


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Perfectionist:1059039248 said:


> Question!
> 
> If a buy a used car from a reputable dealership, would they reduce the price if I paid for the car in full in cash? Like if I bought a car that was advertised at 9000 do you think they'd lower the price at all and by how much?
> 
> I love how this thread has totally replaced google for me.


Definitely. Don't be afraid to offer them 1500 less and the they will counteroffer.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh man, why did I think walking around without my crutches today would be a good idea? Ow ow ow.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Pop up videos are coming back to VH1!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

1. The gauze setup is a success. Healing fast.

2. Blimming indestructible mosquitoes around here.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I love waking up early. Feels like you have so much more time in the day.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jeezus. look at this place! I go away for a few days, and just look at it! you can't have anything nice.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I love waking up early. Feels like you have so much more time in the day.


Definitely agree with this. YES! And today is such a beautiful morning. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A little chocolate in potatoes never hurt anyone before


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ew that sounds repulsive........


Gimme a bite.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Watching The Price is Right with dad (he loves this show). Wow - 

1. Drew Carey has lost a considerable amount of weight! This will take some getting used to (as I still view him as the same from The Drew Carey show days)
2. The girls on this show are proof that the harder you try to be sexy, the stupider you look.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I still hold the opinion that Skinny Drew Carey does not look... right. He is one of the few people that is actually supposed to be fat, I think. :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Squirrel outside my window:

"Chirp! Chirp! Chirp! Chirp! Chirp! Chirp!"

Stupid squirrel.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Pooped out on that run pretty fast. :blank


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Might have another Words with Friends story for you guys. Going to wait (spelled this wate at first wtf) until things unfold a little further but stay tuned!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

polkadotlaughter:1059036617 said:


> Today I went to Goodwill to get me a pair of sunglasses. (I am extremely poor.) I forgot it was Memorial Day and they were having a sale. I found a Mariners sweater for only a dollar, it's only a size too big but I like it that way. I also got a sock bunny; her name is Giselle.


Popover shoppingat ha! No explanation necessary.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Damn, I got to clean this house...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

The first time I heard the new Death Cab song I thought he was saying there's a birdy in your heart.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Rejected again on OKcupid...:banana


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I is in Norway! 

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's something about Wednesday's the last couple weeks


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I am going to try to donate blood again without becoming horribly nauseated.

I may get a job where my mother works. How embarassing.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

*Baccon MoOD'*

Oh captchas, you so crazy.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Still resisting the urge for that black and mild. I should pick up a pack of gum for the house.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

The beach was nice, got some good reading done.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Geese are really protective over their babies.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I want hair like Brian May.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to start reading! This book alone is 1200 pages.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That radio show is so good, too bad it's not available for podcast


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't care about KFC's new hot wings, just let me watch my youtube vid.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

..........//////


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Geese are really protective over their babies.


Do you have Canadian Geese down there?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This rum and coke is NOT hitting the spot. I had one on Saturday and it tasted like cream soda. It was mixed in a Guiness bottle I suppose...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blah blah blah...:duck


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just sent a message to a girl on a dating site and then read it over again and it doesn't make sense lol.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

One of the things on my girlfriend list:

Must be willing and eager to watch/rewatch every episode of the Simpsons up until it starts to suck. It's a task I've been meaning to do for awhile but I've realized I can't do it alone.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird is my best friend.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> ImWeird is my best friend.


We're rivals... Enemies even. :duel


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Who wants to hunt for Slender Man with me?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just watched the final fight scene again. You are all right, Larusso. Great match.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> We're rivals... Enemies even. :duel


Yes, yes....

Want a cupcake? I saved one for you.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Estelle said:


> Who wants to hunt for Slender Man with me?


I am a slender man. Am I in trouble?



laura024 said:


> Yes, yes....
> 
> Want a cupcake? I saved one for you.


Yeah, obviously. What kind are they, are they homemade? More details, jeez.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My grandma made them!


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

11 is the worst number ever
i mean...just look at it...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> My grandma made them!


Feed me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Feed me.


Let me get your bib first.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Can I use the carebear one?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Only if you don't drool too much. I almost couldn't get the stain out last time.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't worry, I slobber when I kiss. Stains are fine.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Still on here. Bugging out. I'm such a dork. :lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

is this real life?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ No, it's the interwebz. _(A series of tubes)_


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

senioritis: 3403 me: 0


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

thewall said:


> is this real life?


I don't know. Lets ask David!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You stereotype me, cuz you don't like me


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I wonder if I could convince my sister to get high with me after the wedding. I think I'll bring some just in case! Now I'm excited. That's all it takes.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't know. Lets ask David!


_'is this going to be forever?'_ ... i love his expression at the end - how come i've never seen this before?!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

These junebugs are kamikazeeing my window. stfu


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have this actress in my head but I can't think of her name or what she's in yet I can hear her voice and see her face. BLAHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's been six months or more, but she remembers. Clever girl.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it ever not a good idea to have eggs for dinner?







The answer is no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought that dentist YouTube was scary....
....until I spent five hours in a waiting room to see a dentist since my dentist was off. 

A six year old having a root canal.....no joke. I could not believe it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> I wonder if I could convince my sister to get high with me after the wedding. I think I'll bring some just in case! Now I'm excited. That's all it takes.


:lol

-----

nuffink


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow I'm up way too late. So hot in my room...


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Mi nah work tomorrow.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

something is not quite right.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I want to squeeze you because your avatar is so darn cute, and that makes me want to squeeze you.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Why in the world am I suddenly tasting strawberries?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I thought i was having a good natured watertight with the neighborhood kids until i threw a whole bucket of h2o on the smallest one. She scream cried sooo loud. But her dad didn't punch so yays!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I have gum surgery in 7 hours. You people have awful timing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm back! In my absence I managed to buy a dirt bike and subsequently crash it, spending a night in hospital and slowly limping my way to health :b.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

So much popcorn.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Ospi's back! Yaaaaay!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Just realized I don't like typing in english. It's to complicated.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I'm back! In my absence I managed to buy a dirt bike and subsequently crash it, spending a night in hospital and slowly limping my way to health :b.


^^^^ what he says happened. ^^^^

What really happened.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I always think I wont be so tired... but I always am. You think I would learn!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not over here, am I? :thud? :thudify? :iinvokethud? :thudessence? :icallonthud? :insert-that-thud-smiley-here :fall success


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Murder.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Muuurrrdddeeerrrrrr!!!!

An hour would suffice


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Bonzu said:


> Muuurrrdddeeerrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


>


haha its funny you post that, that is the only episode ive seen. (now this is only my opinion but i don't like that show) i was thinking more of a line from the show psych but i can't find it so:





Murder?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospers!!!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just DL'd a whole bunch of new music. Hopefully I can get into it because I've been listening to the same crap for awhile now.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't go out in public looking like this. I hate my life.


----------



## blablabla (May 31, 2011)

The epitome of American health care:


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Woo! My mum said she's gonna buy me a leaving present! Now I don't have to pay for that perfume


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I taught that grass a lesson.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I went to a gardening store with my mom, and there was someone's pet cat sleeping there. Win.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder why people on this forum have social anxiety, then they stoop to low levels and photoshop nasty pictures of people. Then I realise why. Some people will never grow up :no:roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bonzu said:


> haha its funny you post that, that is the only episode ive seen. (now this is only my opinion but i don't like that show) i was thinking more of a line from the show psych but i can't find it so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my duck...that was hilarious


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

that was disappointing.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

the art of using your tush to hold an almost closed door when your hands are full with books.

_(i've finally mastered it)_


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My laptop may catch fire, and I may go insane. Which will occur first?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have my own foot stool at work, people so jelly.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> the art of using your tush to hold an almost closed door when your hands are full with books.
> 
> _(i've finally mastered it)_


That should be an Olympic event.

---

All you need is a pocketful of ham to rule the world.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Your choice: being water-boarded, or locked in a very small room with a couple of moths.

I gotta go with being water-boarded.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I wish I could stop time :eyes


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

wanting more...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> That should be an Olympic event.


I'm already imagining the rigorous training in preparation for this Olympic event. :lol


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ if anyone gets butt cheek implants, they are officially disqualified. it'll be considered in the same and forbidden realm of drug enhancements!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

atticusfinch said:


> the art of using your tush to hold an almost closed door when your hands are full with books.
> 
> _(i've finally mastered it)_


Personally I go with the foot-hold style, but bum-holding is definitely an art as well.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Personally I go with the foot-hold style, but bum-holding is definitely an art as well.


I'm a fan of the whole-body technique. I start with holding the door with my foot, then as I get closer I lean the rest of my leg up against it, then my thighs and eventually my back and shoulders...as I roll off it and let it close.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

through most of my life i have struggled with obesity. in recent years i have gotten better at controlling my urges and inching towards a healthier lifestyle. i just found out that my birthday is the same day as national donut day and there are free donuts to be had. fml. go get yourself a free one if youre in the states guys.

http://news.dunkindonuts.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=1405


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

the cheat said:


> I'm a fan of the whole-body technique. I start with holding the door with my foot, then as I get closer I lean the rest of my leg up against it, then my thighs and eventually my back and shoulders...as I roll off it and let it close.


Whoa, that sounds elaborate. I imagine that took years of dedicated training.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Green grapes are awesome :nw


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No, the purple ones are better.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

There is a seventy percent chance that the universe was turned upside down on the 25th last month. We wouldn't notice anyway.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I am soooo bored


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Choci Loni said:


> There is a seventy percent chance that the universe was turned upside down on the 25th last month. We wouldn't notice anyway.





Vip3r said:


> I am soooo bored


For both of these









Ahem!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Personally I go with the foot-hold style, but bum-holding is definitely an art as well.


I usually use my front as opposed to back. I get stares...


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

I've become obsessive about checking craigslist for deals..


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

AvacadoFool said:


> I've become obsessive about checking craigslist for deals..


 I used to be obsessed with that until I ran out of money lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just got a phone call at work from a guy with an IQ of about 10 asking for a job. Either he was very, very drunk or so drug buggered it's not funny. Anyway looking forward to the lols when he calls back one of the managers.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

The nights are so perfect here in summer - nice and cool, quiet, refreshing and just pure peace.


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> I used to be obsessed with that until I ran out of money lol.


Heh, who said I had money? lol.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

AvacadoFool said:


> Heh, who said I had money? lol.


:rofl

I used to be like you a few years back only it wasnt Craiglist but eBay!


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> :rofl
> 
> I used to be like you a few years back only it wasnt Craiglist but eBay!


Ah yes, I also stalk ebay and amazon as well... haha. I rarely buy anything new.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Did your kid write the lyrics for _Dog Years_, Neil? Be honest.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My eye itches.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Why is the embedding disabled on all the videos I want to post? :cry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not being able to drive suuuckkkss. 2 hours to get home, 2 trains and a bus. Public transport is the pits.

oooh but I'm so buying an ice-cream along the way =D


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Someday...





(I hope!)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm accidentally bullying gregoryonline. My bad.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

The American Embassy is a ****ing joke, as if it wasn't enough charging £1:30 a minute you then have to pay £140 TO BOOK AN INTERVIEW, wtf? :no


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

AvacadoFool said:


> Ah yes, I also stalk ebay and amazon as well... haha. I rarely buy anything new.


Why did she get the ban hammer? :blank


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I need to change my life.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

“One of the most tragic things I know about human nature is that all of us tend to put off living. We are all dreaming of some magical rose garden over the horizon-instead of enjoying the roses blooming outside our windows today.”


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Uh oh guys.

My mom brought home some Girl Guides Thin Mint Cookies.

It's 8am and I've already had four. This is bad. Really. Bad.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ But they're sooo good. And they only come once a year, technically.
-------------------------------------------------------------

asdjklf;aj;ewrwjiopaclkj;ajerk;ajk;da
jk
jklas;jf;laj;fldkla;sdljkf;ajwdk;lfjwa;elrjawo;eijaewitojwetjnihoiooj;ejalk;tal;eetjak;ewt
F*************************************CK!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I just want to have a chill day listening to good music with people I like outside in the nice weather.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

The guy on the Doctors Show is ****ing hot.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Emptyheart101 said:


> The guy on the Doctors Show is ****ing hot.


He's also a raging douche.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

awe. new employees are being trained at Starbucks and they look so terrified and small.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sighh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know if this is a good idea or not, but it works for now.


----------



## btryan (Jun 3, 2011)

This is taking too much of my time. I need to find a better source or someone knowledgeable who is willing to help me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> Why did she get the ban hammer? :blank


most likely duplicate account :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Uh oh guys.
> 
> My mom brought home some Girl Guides Thin Mint Cookies.
> 
> It's 8am and I've already had four. This is bad. Really. Bad.


Sometimes in life, there comes a situation where you just gotta say "**** it", and I think taking advantage of being able to eat a lot of Thin Mints is one of those situations.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This lady on Words with Friends said I have the same name as her daughter? And I was like your daughter's name is baumsaway? What a beautiful name. And she said very good.

???


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hehe.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

to ditch the start of a written report that's due monday in order to hang out with friends this evening or to not ditch the start of a written report that's due monday to (...).

that is the question. _*strokes my (Rasputin's) beard*_


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My dog has a lump...a lump...a lump...it's on his head. Kind of gross...poor guy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> to ditch the start of a written report that's due monday in order to hang out with friends this evening or to not ditch the start of a written report that's due monday to (...).
> 
> that is the question. _*strokes my (Rasputin's) beard*_


Ditch!!!! Do it Sunday night like a champ.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Bonzu said:


>


Hahaha I love this show!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why must my mother let the dishes stew in stagnant water! I wish I had gloves so I could do the dishes without burning my hands off and having floating bits of food touch them.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure if I'm really nervous right now or if it was the 2 miles I jogged out in the 88 degree heat that has me sweating buckets.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have cool nails


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Expect the unexpected


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My Ipod is so indie right now!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Head hurts, about to eat some good velveeta!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's to me having a good night! :cheers


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The mother in this movie looks a lot like my childhood best friends mom


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Pirates was meh. Mildly entertaining but not great. It really went downhill after the 2nd movie. I didn't realize X-Men was out already, shoulda seen that.

But weekday matinee ftw. I went to a popular mall, popular movie, 3D show, and there were like 5 other people in the room. Hopefully I can make it to another movie next week.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The problem with the swear filter is that you can see the word in your message when you type it. Then your mind gets skewed for good and there's no stopping from you typing more '****s' and '****s'.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Squash popsicles? Not as great an idea as I'd thought.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

More people should floss.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

On June 9th, I will be unemployed and living in my car.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish my name was something that ended in an a.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want food. :mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't wait until it gets dark out because I don't have it in me to walk that far to indulge


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Going to be a good weekend!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> to ditch the start of a written report that's due monday in order to hang out with friends this evening or to not ditch the start of a written report that's due monday to (...).
> 
> that is the question. _*strokes my (Rasputin's) beard*_


tomorrow, tomorrow. now, it is time for this paper. :roll


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sometimes I have to buy something for myself just to convince myself that life is going normally, and that I'm not about to become a total brokeass for the next month and a half.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

A blackjack dealer would be an awesome job! Damn I wish I was 21 already :mum


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


That's so weird...about 2 minutes ago, I was thinking of posting this exact same thing, just over in the 'Random Lyrics' thread...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


 i love queen :clap


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Yep. If someone can't appreciate the sound of Freddie Mercury's voice, then something is wrong with them.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ^Yep. If someone can't appreciate the sound of Freddie Mercury's voice, then something is wrong with them.


 Amen


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

the cheat said:


> ^Yep. If someone can't appreciate the sound of Freddie Mercury's voice, then something is wrong with them.


Indeed. :yes

One of the best voices i've ever heard.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking through all these old pictures. Wow, I clearly have a talent of looking perpetually stoned in every picture taken of me. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Greeaat she's wasted. I'm gonna hear all about how her work day sucked at approx. 7pm tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes you try or mean well & **** still gets confused


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My heart just melted all over the floor.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I definitely didn't expect that... Wow


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

^^cute!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Baby I need your lovin. Got to have all your lovin!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Stop it brain. You're not helping...:sus


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

cheers! :kiss :drunk


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm really digging The National.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

You know things are bad when even a teacher excludes you...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This class makes me want to smash pumpkins sometimes, but I think I'm going to miss it. Intellectually stimulating.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

It was raining all the time last month, and now it's like over 30 degrees everyday o_o


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

laura024:1059046359 said:


> Baby I need your lovin. Got to have all your lovin!


The four tops. What a great song.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

My head smells like lime.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

drunk


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Rebecca Black is a 100 times better than Bruno Mars.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I will not.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like I'm being annoying by asking if I can go with. UUUUUUUUUUUUUGggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the toughest week of my life - the week that concludes 7 months of army combat training will begin for me in an hour. right now I'm just sitting nervously, filling my magazines with rounds.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Umm...my laptop screen just rotated 90 degrees...wtf.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought my circa-2004 iPod might have finally been crapping out, but it seems as though you can easily replace the headphone jack for like $10. :clap

This thing almost has a sentimental value, heh. I don't care what anyone thinks; she may be old and grey, but our love is true. :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Rebecca Black is a 100 times better than Bruno Mars.


CAUSE YOU'RE SO BEAUTIFULLLLLL...IN EVERY WAYYYYYYYY...or whatever the ****. I can't stand that guy. Maybe if I wasn't such a bitter person I'd find it more romantic but every time i heard that song (before i gave up radio cold turkey) i wanted to punch someone



StevenGlansberg said:


> Umm...my laptop screen just rotated 90 degrees...wtf.


Right click desktop -> graphics options -> rotation -> fun timez


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Right click desktop -> graphics options -> rotation -> fun timez


Thanks! (painstakingly) Found that ctrl+alt+up works too. Almost developed a case of taco neck syndrome there for a minute.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I am genuinely scared of black squirrels. They look so evil. Especially this one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get out in the sun again.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

njodis said:


> I thought my circa-2004 iPod might have finally been crapping out, but it seems as though you can easily replace the headphone jack for like $10. :clap
> 
> This thing almost has a sentimental value, heh. I don't care what anyone thinks; she may be old and grey, but our love is true. :lol


What about the battery? Is the battery still going strong? My 2006 ipod is dangerously close to being deceased. The battery life has gone from 20 hours to what feels like 20 minutes. It's upsetting to see it in such a state. I think it may be time for me to put it down sadly.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd say the battery still lasts about 4 hours, maybe a little more or less. The battery life on the 4g model I have was never good in the first place, so it's still holding up pretty well for being 7 years old. 

Replacement batteries are pretty cheap, and it's not hard to replace them if you feel comfortable opening it up and have the right tools. There's really no reason to trash an iPod over the battery.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Workaholics is pretty awesome.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I am genuinely scared of black squirrels. They look so evil. Especially this one.


you should be happy to know that i saw a black squirrel fall from a tree yesterday. usually they're so slick and smooth, but apparently not this one. however, i think it is new to the world - it was quite juvenile looking.

(ps. the squirrel was okay)

---

FOCUS.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

My aunt's dog might have cancer. :rain


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I'm sorry  

Why am I so tired? I didn't do anything today.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have so much information


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got nothin.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I was going to teach myself to play the harmonica but then I looked in my harmonica box and there was no harmonica in it.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This is a good-*** sugar cookie.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

njodis said:


> I'd say the battery still lasts about 4 hours, maybe a little more or less. The battery life on the 4g model I have was never good in the first place, so it's still holding up pretty well for being 7 years old.
> 
> Replacement batteries are pretty cheap, and it's not hard to replace them if you feel comfortable opening it up and have the right tools. There's really no reason to trash an iPod over the battery.


I'm exactly the same way with my old iPod. I just can't throw that thing away. We had so many good moments together. Aside from the old iPods, I feel like I'm one of the few people with the longest lasting Razor cellphone. I've had this thing since 2006. This is the one and only phone I've ever had.

------------------------------------------
Only one third done. This day is going by too fast. Slow down! I need more time!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Estelle said:


> This is a good-*** sugar cookie.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm sugar cookies. :yes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I think its time for a drink :drunk


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

There was a year end band banquet at my school the other day (600 people +). My friend walked up on stage, thanked everyone for coming out, and then asked a girl out to prom. To have that confidence...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Radio-only Mariners game + nice weather + extremely fair skin = Sunburn


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Trying to picture Jonah Hill not fat...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Estelle said:


> This is a good-*** sugar cookie.


If I had my way, I'd never work. I'd just stay home all day, watch Scarface 50 times, eat a turkey sandwich, and have sex all ******* day. 
Then I'd dress up like a clown, and surprise kids at schools. 
Then I'd take a dump in the back of a movie theater, and just wait until somebody sat in it. Hear it squish. That's funny to me. 
Then I'd paint, and read, and play violin. I'd climb the mountains, and sing the songs that I like to sing. But I don't got that kinda time.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I LOVE this song.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet baby moses it's hot in here. AC is broked.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hooray for awkward going away parties. Can't wait.


----------



## Unknownn (May 27, 2009)

I should reaallllyyy start revising


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm starting to hate work.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

poop
boob

:b
I'm so retarded.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> poop
> boob
> 
> :b
> I'm so retarded.


SVU Marathon girl!!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

hickorysmoked said:


> SVU Marathon girl!!


Edit: Oh fudge. I don't think I get the channel. Phooey.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> Edit: Oh fudge. I don't think I get the channel. Phooey.


No USA? Aye...


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

If people who are pedantic about others grammar mistakes are grammar Nazis, does that make people making the mistakes grammar Jews?

I wonder if its wrong of me to even be wondering that... I'm messed up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I read someone's signature on the forum here then put on a movie & the first song that came on in it had the lyrics that the person used as their signature


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, first I completely miss the fact that this forum has a chat. As well as the fact that it actually has blogs and people actually write in these blogs. I'm effing slow.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Putting things in/taking things out of the oven really freaks me out. Especially since I have a sunburn on my chest and that gets blasted with hot air every time I open the oven, causing it more pain.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Apparently my cat hates the song I'm listening to. She came in, laid on my bed, then almost immediately got up and left.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"The messenger kneels: 'My liege, your people complain bitterly of an emptiness within. They also want to shop without getting out of their cars.'

The king strokes his beard with his glove. 'They shall eat tacos, and they shall know peace.'"


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This is my world as much as anyone else's and I have every right to be here and to enjoy it.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> This is my world as much as anyone else's and I have every right to be here and to enjoy it.


Yes indeed, tuts! Go out into this world like you have every right to be here! and u do!

now for my random thought?

...ohhh nostalgia....so bittersweet how you torment me so.... <)


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Eliza said:


> CAUSE YOU'RE SO BEAUTIFULLLLLL...IN EVERY WAYYYYYYYY...or whatever the ****. I can't stand that guy. Maybe if I wasn't such a bitter person I'd find it more romantic but every time i heard that song (before i gave up radio cold turkey) i wanted to punch someone


Lol I know right! I tried listening to the lazy song and pretend I liked it... but I just couldn't do it. It's impossible. 
So I've come to the conclusion that I'm just a really bitter person.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Winning!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

tutliputli:1059048928 said:


> This is my world as much as anyone else's and I have every right to be here and to enjoy it.


There you go! :nods


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

You know you're up early when you get out of bed and your dog picks his head up, looks at you like wtf, and then goes back to sleep.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish the blood vessels in my nose would stop swelling


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And there goes yet another weekend. Goodnight SAS!!!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Dad's watching a tennis game. I'm never really intrigued by the game itself, but by the ball-boys that sprint out and frantically scurry away. Seriously, they run out of there as if their life depends on it. Like running into an area with timed bombs and getting away just as they explode. That is seriously the look on those guys' faces and that's why they are the best part of tennis games. :lol

:lol Apparently the ball boys also serve as towel boys as well. The one tennis player makes this nod like "You! Boy! Bring me a towel and sustenance!" The kid comes, hands it to him, and then frantically runs away! :lol Sorry, I get a kick out of facial expressions.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Steve123 said:


> If people who are pedantic about others grammar mistakes are grammar Nazis, does that make people making the mistakes grammar Jews?
> 
> I wonder if its wrong of me to even be wondering that... I'm messed up.


:rofl

Sig'd!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Dad's watching a tennis game. I'm never really intrigued by the game itself, but by the ball-boys that sprint out and frantically scurry away. Seriously, they run out of there as if their life depends on it. Like running into an area with timed bombs and getting away just as they explode. That is seriously the look on those guys' faces and that's why they are the best part of tennis games. :lol
> 
> :lol Apparently the ball boys also serve as towel boys as well. The one tennis player makes this nod like "You! Boy! Bring me a towel and sustenance!" The kid comes, hands it to him, and then frantically runs away! :lol Sorry, I get a kick out of facial expressions.


:rofl

---------------

I have 9 days left here...this one _has_ to be productive :afr


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ 1337 post count :lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to get some sleep.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Uh oh guys.
> 
> My mom brought home some Girl Guides Thin Mint Cookies.
> 
> It's 8am and I've already had four. This is bad. Really. Bad.


Uh oh guys. This is worse.

I somehow got put in charge of storing about 100 boxes of chocolate almonds my volunteer group is selling.

They are just sitting there. On the counter. All chocolatey.

This is not going to go well.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I hate that when you get older, you realise that your parents aren't perfect.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> I hate that when you get older, you realise that your parents aren't perfect.


+1.

like...+1 million billion.

yeahhhh. :rain


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Now I know why James Brown never learned to really sing well or play an instrument - he's too busy dancin!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

..... and, it's funny (well, not really) how you spend the first half of your life getting things, and the second half losing things.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

.....however, I don't think that will be much of a problem for me, as I never had that much anyway. There's a lot to be said for not having money after all.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

hmm. linda forgot her book in my bag, too bad i'm not into dexter.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

The one tree outside my house is pretty much the party-place for a bunch of cardinals (yes, the bright red bird). There's a lot of talking and flirting, and noise. I love nature and all, but can they turn it down a couple notches so I can study?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i hate children.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

My mom just came up with ice cream and strawberries. I love my mom.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Candlejack? Psh, yeah ri


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

There are a few people on here that I srsly think are awesome.

I wish I wasn't such a fraidy cat and could actually say something to them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 85F and I am sitting in a warm room with jeans on


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/artist-trading-card-extraordinaire/
This group needs more members


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's 85F and I am sitting in a warm room with jeans on


i have a really hard time getting rid of winter habits :sus i dont' even own a pair of shorts to wear around the house. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know how Piers Morgan got here, but if anyone from the UK reads this, please take him back.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

The Miami Heat are just too good. It's kinda unfair.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

njodis:1059050341 said:


> I don't know how Piers Morgan got here, but if anyone from the UK reads this, please take him back.


Agree. Hes overrated.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

njodis said:


> I don't know how Piers Morgan got here, but if anyone from the UK reads this, please take him back.


I'll take him halfway and then leave him there. How's that?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to run


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Me and Dad took down the light fixture. There's still currents running. I just stood there staring at it thinking some crazy stuff. I know there is a high possibility I could get electrocuted. But have you ever had those moments where you just kind of want to stick your hand in there and see what it's like (to be electrocuted)? Yeah, I know it's a little f***ed up. I always hoped that being electrocuted would be like _The Computer that Wore Tennis Shoes. _Where I somehow become a genius that knows everything about everything.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

josh23 said:


> The Miami Heat are just too good. It's kinda unfair.


i've 90% given up on the nba. not only is there an advantage for certain teams in desirable locations, but also all the self-importance of it all. it seems like ever since The Decision things have gone downhill. press conferences after every game? really? what are the guys going to say, 'both teams played hard', 'we didn't execute', 'so and so can really score the basketball', just paraphrased over and over again. and don't even get me started on commentators, just a bunch of windbags enjoying the sound of their own voices. bah.

i'm giving my raptors one more year to compete..after that i'll probably be done with it altogether tbh.

i'm a huge fan of many sports but there's just way too much importance placed on major league athletes and the game they play. and i feel like basketball is the worst, at least on this side of the world.

oops... :hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Life dies inside a person when there are no others willing to be-friend him. He thus gets filled with emptiness and a non-existent sense of self-worth. 
- Mark R. J. Lavoie


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ :squeeze


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Eliza said:


> i've 90% given up on the nba. not only is there an advantage for certain teams in desirable locations, but also all the self-importance of it all. it seems like ever since The Decision things have gone downhill. press conferences after every game? really? what are the guys going to say, 'both teams played hard', 'we didn't execute', 'so and so can really score the basketball', just paraphrased over and over again. and don't even get me started on commentators, just a bunch of windbags enjoying the sound of their own voices. bah.
> 
> i'm giving my raptors one more year to compete..after that i'll probably be done with it altogether tbh.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with what you said, except for the giving up on it bit. It certainly has its flaws, but still, gotta love it


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a superhero.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> ^^ :squeeze


 thanks :squeeze


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I iz board.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That boy is really growing on me (nonsexually) x]


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

New razor day!

_Epic smoothness._


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_AGAIN?!_

oKAAAY, I SHALL TURN THIS hUGE NEGATIVE INTO A POSITIVE


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought I had a neat idea, but the internet tells me someone else already had it way back in 1981. Curse you, clever old people.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey you, person who's reading this....Listen up. Hating yourself is a waste of time. I repeat, a waste of time. In fact, it's the most unfortunate way you could waste your own time. You're here to have fun and to succeed in whatever you like to do best. Don't make life any harder for yourself than it already is.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My parents fight like children. :roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kristen Stewart's awkwardness on the MTV Movie Awards:mushy


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone messaged me on OKCupid. I'm scared to read what they said. :hide


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^Open it. Quick, like a Bandaid.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I Made it Through 1 day without touching myself.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

laura024 said:


> ^Open it. Quick, like a Bandaid.


_We have stuff in common let me now if you're intrested blah blah blah._ I don't know what to do. I don't know if I'm interested. :afr :|

do not like this...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Will the Thrill & Boogaloo﻿ Shrimp


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm going to enjoy thinking about you while I do this.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

After being a hater, I now accept American Dad in the same category as Family Guy, The Simpsons, South Park, Futurama, etc.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hard Cider...yummy.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

josh23 said:


> After being a hater, I now accept American Dad in the same category as Family Guy, The Simpsons, South Park, Futurama, etc.


Was it the episode where Stan poops in the pool that made you a believer?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

StevenGlansberg said:


> _We have stuff in common let me now if you're intrested blah blah blah._ I don't know what to do. I don't know if I'm interested. :afr :|
> 
> do not like this...


hehe you seem exactly like me, get message, "lots in common, like to meet" and then ignore it due to anxiety. Kind of makes joining them pointless.

Don't be like me though, just message back with some small chit chat about her interests etc and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

How hard can it be to find a real Australian? You're killing me, Outback Steakhouse.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Was it the episode where Stan poops in the pool that made you a believer?


I haven't seen that one, but based on your description it sounds like a remarkable, blockbuster, must-see.

I haven't seen many....the one that made me a believer though was when they erased Francines memory.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

When it comes to the possibility of dating (lol) I worry too much about what other people will think of the person. That seems immature. :blank


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

After a long bikeride y'day i had 2 heinekens at the art festival. Ahhhh. I also played the game "throw darts at gov kasich" game. Nuttin but bullseyes baby. Ok, back to page ooooooooonnnnneeee...............


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

At this very point in time, I am happy with my life. It's just when I start to over-think/analyze that I start to focus on possible negatives. Gotta keep a move on!

I wish I could feel this way for longer but I'm savoring it while I can. I give it til Thursday.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Papaya


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Country music radio & drilling, the wrecking crew is hard at work up stairs


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

I love cleverbot. It makes me happy! :boogie


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> How hard can it be to find a real Australian? You're killing me, Outback Steakhouse.


Those commercials which they play 24/7. I can't stand them, that accent sounds so fake. "JUUUUIICCCY Sirloin steak!" As I've heard and said before, it's like a boomerang up your @$$.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Curly fries are good, yes indeedy.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

I want some pop rocks! :hyper


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

need to do something


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

The great man is he who does not lose his child-heart.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I bought some nail varnish that I thought looked good... well it wasn't  It's the ****tiest nail varnish ever!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Jimmy John's or Subway? Please for the love of god someone help me!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I shouldn't agree to interviews when I haven't fully researched the company yet.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Jimmy John's or Subway? Please for the love of god someone help me!


Subway. Always Subway.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

It's too hot.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Body wash and shampoo in my eye...good god that hurt...I thought babies just used the no tears shampoos because they're wimps.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:blank how depressed days, suicide on the horizon


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Why does my body refuse to tan? I'm tired of getting either burnt or just getting a heat rash. FML


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Please just shoot me now.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey, it's like that thread.






I liked this. I often find myself wondering what song a person is listening to when I'm people-watching.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should...do the dishes, take out the trash, sweep the kitchen, vacuum the living room, shave, clip my nails, do laundry, shower, iron my clothes, print off my resume...eventually


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dark and rainy days make me happy, not sure why :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> dark and rainy days make me happy, not sure why :stu


Me too!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Me too!


 :high5


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Paid 35 cents for a 60 cent soda and got a free cookie from Subway! What a day!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Subway cookies are bomb. Good choice man.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

That's okay then, no tip for you! :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate when the battery in my main electric razor dies while I'm in the process of shaving, the secondary one I have is just for touch ups


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Hey, it's like that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My luck, I would of had some cheesy song on at the time.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i'm not gonna sleep tonight :blank


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

its


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

whatever


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Jury duty on the day of Rush's show.

**** you, California. **** you right up your bunghole.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm finally starting to feel human again lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

"In a minute, I'm gonna go around the room and have you guys introduce yourselves." :blank

One of the worst things a professor can say. :wife


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> "In a minute, I'm gonna go around the room and have you guys introduce yourselves." :blank
> 
> One of the worst things a professor can say. :wife


:ditto:afr :door


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> "In a minute, I'm gonna go around the room and have you guys introduce yourselves." :blank
> 
> One of the worst things a professor can say. :wife


OHHH THE HUMANITY!! :afr :hide


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

if the bruins take the cup, i'd have a stanley cup champion (seguin) on facebook. 

/brag.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just saw "Ironman" at the weekend. While pretty good for what it is, this kind of thing also angers me. Can't people see? Can't they see that she is yet another ornament, a vessel for his ego? and can't they see what he has to go do and be just to get the attention of a supposedly worthwhile woman?? and the two chicks (for that is really what they are), just look at what they are sniping at each other over. We think, we think these things just sort of float across the cultural landscape, signifying nothing, but that's not true. People absorb this ****ed up message and so many others nearly 24/7, and all to sell something. Gah!

/vent off


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Upon hearing bad news is it normal for SA people to feel really worried about whether or not they're acting appropiately...how others perceive them handling the news...almost as bad as the news itself? I'm feeling like a terrible person right now...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Food coma. zzzzzzzzz


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

I wanna watch! Please let me, let me!:duel


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

8-1, Bruins? that was something.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

it's so cold.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Amazing how the way my body feels can so greatly effect my mood. None of the circumstances change, the obstacles are still there, but it's so much easier to take it all in stride. I bet if I cleaned up my diet and started working out regularly again, I could be happy in spite of everything.


But I'm a lazy bum, so nuts to that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Upon hearing bad news is it normal for SA people to feel really worried about whether or not they're acting appropiately...how others perceive them handling the news...almost as bad as the news itself? I'm feeling like a terrible person right now...


Yep...I suffer from the same problem. I always feel I'm either over-reacting or under-reacting...probably because I am. Blah.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I should really work out, even though I just want to vegetate and eat my cappuccino frozen yogurt out of the container while watching a movie. Gah. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Darn it! I just realized I missed Kiss a Mormon Day. :doh


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, my forehead no longer hurts! :yay


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Where can I get some dunkaroos?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Where can I get some dunkaroos?


Certain Dollar Store/Tree locations still carry them. Down here, anyway. Some mom & pop grocery stores probably do too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

rdrr said:


> Where can I get some dunkaroos?


Holy smokes HARSH grade five flashback. Good lord.

I remember cutting my tongue licking out all the icing and then chucking the cookies. Stupid grade five Perfectionist go do some situps why don't you.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'm glad it ended on second thoughts.

Oh and pizza night at the pub wwwweeoooooo.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sometimes I hate having a black cat.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I bet if I had worked hard and focused, I could have finish this in two hours...but no. Now I'm up at 1:30 and only half done.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just killed an ant...biggest ant I've ever seen...and it made a *crunch* noise that made me kind of cringe.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> Certain Dollar Store/Tree locations still carry them. Down here, anyway. Some mom & pop grocery stores probably do too.


I will scour Dollar Tree. I'm reticent to buy food there... It always looks damaged. Thanks for the heads up.



Perfectionist said:


> Holy smokes HARSH grade five flashback. Good lord.
> 
> I remember cutting my tongue licking out all the icing and then chucking the cookies. Stupid grade five Perfectionist go do some situps why don't you.


HA! I used to eat the cookies but there was always leftover icing that I had to lick out... I guess it was good practice....:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I just killed an ant...biggest ant I've ever seen...and it made a *crunch* noise that made me kind of cringe.


You haven't seen my Chihuahua have you mister? :afr


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ospi said:


> You haven't seen my Chihuahua have you mister? :afr


hahahaha. Someone's in trouble!

All this dunkaroo talk has me craving icing now.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't decide if I should go to my first day of my new job in a few hours. I don't really want the job and I should be focusing on my studying instead. I don't want everybody to think I chickened out though.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

im so tired!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

man, i'm not even trying anymore - i just want a pass.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> man, i'm not even trying anymore - i just want a pass.


That's the spirit. You'll go far.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I really don't want to sleepwalk through this thing.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Orange juice: I'm going to die one day, but it won't be from scurvy!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> That's the spirit. You'll go far.




---

geesh, i'm so going to be sleeping on the train tomorrow _(today)_.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Just had my first job interview ever  I think it went alright. It was a lot less stressful than I had imagined.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

^congrats!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^thank you!


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

I think love can sometimes sneak up on you. It's odd because when you think of love happening, you imagine it like this unmissable bolt from above that will just shake you to the core. Yet sometimes love is silent, and patient. It permeates your being little by little until it's completely devoured you and you can go on not realizing you're in love until one day, in one moment, you feel something...you feel love under your skin and you realize it's been there, lying dormant, perhaps waiting for you to be ready for it.

Pretty neat, huh?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am having bisexual inklings again :|


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Take off your trucker hat. Just take it off.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Now you're just being creepy, Waffle.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes I can't tell if I'm doing things because I'm joking or because I'm messed up in the head.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

It seems that little kids are always staring at me. Although when I was younger, I used to stare at people.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes I feel like I'm incapable of forming an original thought. I just steal bits and pieces from everyone else without the ability to further develop any of them.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Estelle said:


> It seems that little kids are always staring at me. Although when I was younger, I used to stare at people.


lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Bah, I dislike it when someone deletes me from their friendlist and I can't work out who it was. Then again, if I can't work out who it was, I probably didn't speak to them much anyway. 

I wanna get spangled.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

funny


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I love the way Americans pronounce 'squirrel'. 'Squirrrl'. Teehee.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

long day


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Nidhoggr said:


> I am having bisexual inklings again :|


inklings or inclinations?

Either way :hug


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I did good today.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Donating Blood tomorrow. Hope my iron's good.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a friend of mine tried donating blood and she couldn't because her pulse was too high. I didn't know that happened or was a concern. I wonder why her pulse was high too. Exertion? Meds? I thought they only wanted to make sure you weren't anemic.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no ones been.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> I am having bisexual inklings again :|


Just keep thinking of... well, you know 

(The thing that's been on your mind for days :um)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been banging myself on stuff a lot lately.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I was reading an old post i made and read my status. I thought 'holy *^%! I'm temporarily banned!!!' I was logged on at that moment:blank.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I love knowing people that work at fast food places. So many freebies.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why is music so good? Seriously. There's nothing else that gives me this kind of satisfaction.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just received the creepiest dating site message ever, lol.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

So my mum was snooping through my things today, which was obvious when she said to me "When are you getting married?" I KNEW she would ask this when she saw that the makeup I bought came in a set called "Urban Bride" No, I am not getting married, I bought it because I liked the stuff inside. And as for the name of it, it's to promote the new movie "Bridesmaids" which I pointed out to her. She then goes on to ask me "And what is that lickable body powder for?" implying that I bought it specifically for a guy to lick off of me. Then she says "You're not taking that to South Dakota". Really Mother? Really? Do you honestly think that that will stop guys from licking me? If they want to lick me they will! How uninventive does she think I am? There are more things I can substitute that with, that taste a whole lot ****ing better! Hello!? Whipped cream anyone!? 

/rant over.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Endless days again. 

"It could always be worse..."


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Welp.


----------



## rfiguero (Mar 31, 2011)

i hate hoes, hoes hate me


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Indigo Flow said:


> So my mum was snooping through my things today, which was obvious when she said to me "When are you getting married?" I KNEW she would ask this when she saw that the makeup I bought came in a set called "Urban Bride" No, I am not getting married, I bought it because I liked the stuff inside. And as for the name of it, it's to promote the new movie "Bridesmaids" which I pointed out to her. She then goes on to ask me "And what is that lickable body powder for?" implying that I bought it specifically for a guy to lick off of me. Then she says "You're not taking that to South Dakota". Really Mother? Really? Do you honestly think that that will stop guys from licking me? If they want to lick me they will! How uninventive does she think I am? There are more things I can substitute that with, that taste a whole lot ****ing better! Hello!? Whipped cream anyone!?
> 
> /rant over.


must have been pretty awkward :squeeze


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Sam1911 said:


> must have been pretty awkward :squeeze


Thank you Sammy.

I might just go and get married just for the lolz


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

33 degree weather goes very nicely with a pool.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Just received the creepiest dating site message ever, lol.


Do tell.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

ahh practice is going to be brutal today. So fuc*king hot.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Just keep thinking of... well, you know
> 
> (The thing that's been on your mind for days :um)


Yes mam!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CBC News Networks best headline from this morning:

"Weiner's Sexting Scandal"

Priceless!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A run would do me good.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

I want those boobies...please stop flirting with me...you're way too young...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh tinychat how you reveal peoples true personalities, and they are not pretty.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

When life gives you lemons, cut them in half and squirt life in the eye!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If you're bitten by a hipster, do you then become a hipster?


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Whoever decided that a one-inch candy bar should be called "fun size" needs to seriously re-examine their standards for entertainment.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

:-B

A bucktoothed smiley.

I clearly have too much time on my hands today.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Nobody seems to care unless the person in trouble is a pretty, 20-something year old girl.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

I hate myself. :bash


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> :-B
> 
> A bucktoothed smiley.
> 
> I clearly have too much time on my hands today.


sad attempt, but i tried to convince my friend once that the following icon is an elephant smiley:

{.j.}

no one buys it (_and i don't blame them_).


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Oh tinychat how you reveal peoples true personalities, and they are not pretty.


agreed :roll


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

it reached 102 degrees Fahrenheit today. 38.8 Celsius for the wacky metric people.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> it reached 102 degrees Fahrenheit today. 38.8 Celsius for the wacky metric people.


Those wacky metric people, a.k.a. the whole world! :b

Well, it's good to know she's still alive and trying to get better...but her reasons have nothing to do with me, so...meh.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

There's always money in the banana stand.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should really clean this place up tomorrow, the garbage & dishes have been piling up for days


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My chest has stubble. Why did I shave it? I'm such a dumb ***.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to do some dancing! :boogie ^_^


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like a crap sack.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish I knew more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Another half hour & then I can watch a soccer game, hopefully it's decent


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Leather sucks in the summer.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I've made a couple threads and lost the ambition to participate in them...:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap after trying to run in 90F heat. I hope I can get back to sleep.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

.....shower tiiiiiime and the cleaning is
...,,,...............................................................eeeeeaseeee


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

catfish are jumpin' and the cotton is hiiiiiigh!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's 4am. I have no business being awake right now.






And yet..... :hyper


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I should really clean this place up tomorrow, the garbage & dishes have been piling up for days


You and me both, brotha.
--

My stomach is killing meeee. I have an interview today for a job I really want, and my boyfriend is deciding to come over beforehand when I need time and space to get ready. I shall send him to the beach :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Going golfing with my sister soon.  Hopefully I don't melt...


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ Ey sounds like fun! Hope you'll have a good time 
__________

Can all you guys with a car... like not speed up when I'm walking my dog? 
Because you're scaring her...:um 
and me.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

When my dog walks down the stairs his front paws go one at a time but his back paws both go at the same time so he like hops down the steps. He cracks me up.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Why can't I be concise?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> sad attempt, but i tried to convince my friend once that the following icon is an elephant smiley:
> 
> {.j.}
> 
> no one buys it (_and i don't blame them_).


I can kind of see it. I think if the periods were up top, then it'd be more convincing. However, I'm pretty sure someone thought they were awkward boobies or something. :lol Yep, my mind is in the gutter.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

January Jones is my new love interest. Sorry ladies.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Harmonicas make me wet.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

501 posts sigh:rain:yawn:duckuke:fall


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I get to shoot a real live gun for the first time ever. zomgz. This should be interesting.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I get to shoot a real live gun for the first time ever. zomgz. This should be interesting.


What kind of gun? out of all the guns i've shot the 12 gauge shotgun was the funnest for me left me with a bruised shoulder for a few days


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Stilla said:


> ^ Ey sounds like fun! Hope you'll have a good time
> __________
> 
> Can all you guys with a car... like not speed up when I'm walking my dog?
> ...


Thanks! I did have a good time...although, I was a mute when the cute "cart girls" stopped to sell us something to drink. Luckily my sister is a talker.:yes

Edit: And I'd be even more scared if I was walking my dog and a car slowed down...I always brace myself to get shot lol even though that'll never happen.:lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Cleaning and packing the house up. I never noticed how much **** we have. On top of that it's hot as balls outside. I can feel the sweat trickling between my boobs. It's uncomfortable. Yeah, I know, too much info.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> I get to shoot a real live gun for the first time ever. zomgz. This should be interesting.


Still remember my first time. Was a little scary, but exhilarating at the same time. I'm sure you'll have fun.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> Cleaning and packing the house up. I never noticed how much **** we have. On top of that it's hot as balls outside. I can feel the sweat trickling between my boobs. It's uncomfortable. Yeah, I know, too much info.


...or not enough info?:teeth


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> I can feel the sweat trickling between my boobs.




Go on...:tiptoe


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Bacon is good, but too much bacon is bad. I've learned an important lesson.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Fine, I'll go clean out my car.

...stupid super-ego.../mumbles under breath


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Fine, I'll go clean out my car.
> 
> ...stupid super-ego.../mumbles under breath


And it starts downpouring literally 10 seconds after I get outside.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> Bacon is good, but too much bacon is bad. I've learned an important lesson.


Death to the blasphemer!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't peel a potato for my life.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Bonzu said:


> What kind of gun? out of all the guns i've shot the 12 gauge shotgun was the funnest for me left me with a bruised shoulder for a few days


9mm and .22 calibre. Heh I've always been scared about the idea of getting a sore shoulder after shooting a gun. Must have been fun though


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Death to the blasphemer!


You go eat an entire pound! It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need new music.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Thanks! I did have a good time...although, I was a mute when the cute "cart girls" stopped to sell us something to drink. Luckily my sister is a talker.:yes
> 
> Edit: And I'd be even more scared if I was walking my dog and a car slowed down...I always brace myself to get shot lol even though that'll never happen.:lol


Ey that's awesome! :boogie I'm glad you had fun. And I wouldn't worry about that, just as long as you won the game right? :teeth

That would so never happen where I live :lol people just seem to like to scare dogs with their engines.
Maybe you live somewhere more gangsta though. 
I mean... Canada is pretty gangsta. I think.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

My back hurts.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i think my TA is high at the moment.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why am I such a *****?


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> Cleaning and packing the house up. I never noticed how much **** we have. On top of that it's hot as balls outside. I can feel the sweat trickling between my boobs. It's uncomfortable. Yeah, I know, too much info.


I didn't picture it in my mind. no, not at all:um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

MojoCrunch said:


> Cleaning and packing the house up. I never noticed how much **** we have. On top of that it's hot as balls outside. I can feel the sweat trickling between my boobs. It's uncomfortable. Yeah, I know, too much info.


I hate having sweaty boobs.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

ImWeird is a douche.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

On the whole, a smashing success.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

SPF50 was not sufficient.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

will it rain o will it rain?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So. Through my internet learnings I have stumbled across an all natural hair moisturizing treatment that involves honey. 

"All natural, you say? I should try this! Surely nothing could go wrong. If the internet says it, then it must be true!" I thought to myself. And so I did, carefully following the instructions, mixing a tablespoon of honey in with my regular conditioner.

Somewhere along the line, I forgot that honey is incredibly sticky. And much to my chagrin, it doesn't magically change consistency once it touches human hair. IT WAS LIKE A HIVE OF BEES THREW UP ON MY HEAD fjbhdf;dbsfjkbefn 

And so I rinsed my hair frantically, thinking I was doomed to a fate of shaving my head, and silently cursing google the entire time. 

BUT! It rinsed out so easily, leaving no trace of sticky residue. And now my hair is super soft and shiny.

I'm sorry for doubting you google. Let's never fight again.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I wanna join the addicted to porn group just to see what's going on in there...
I bet it's epic.

But I don't look at porn, darn it. :wife


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> So. Through my internet learnings I have stumbled across an all natural hair moisturizing treatment that involves honey.
> 
> "All natural, you say? I should try this! Surely nothing could go wrong. If the internet says it, then it must be true!" I thought to myself. And so I did, carefully following the instructions, mixing a tablespoon of honey in with my regular conditioner.
> 
> ...


:lol I know how it is putting weird stuff in your hair. My mom used to make me put olive oil in my hair and it felt just horrible feeling that oily mess trickling down my ears and neck. BLEH! But once washed away, soft and silky.  But honey would feel so awkward to put in your hair.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i went to the gas station to fill up my grandma's car - i hadn't emptied the tank but she's always driving me around, so i thought i'd do a good deed. first of all i couldn't open the dang gas tank :lol I went out and looked at it, tried to pull at it, there wasn't a little spot to put your finger in and pull out the thing. i had to call her for help :lol

But I put $20 in the tank and when I turned on the car it had only filled up to half. It's not even a huge vehicle, a Kia Soul. Sadly I can't imagine how she survives tbh, as a senior without a pension. Now I know why people complain about gas prices. Public transit ftw.

-----------
also, it looks like the sky is about to explode....GTA peoples, get your butts inside! And unplug your valuables... :afr


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Man today was a good day. Ima go listen to Ice cube.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

would it be really weird if i decided to hide in a closet until this thunderstorm ends?

:cry

mommyyyyyyyyy :cry


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

au Lait said:


> So. Through my internet learnings I have stumbled across an all natural hair moisturizing treatment that involves honey.
> 
> "All natural, you say? I should try this! Surely nothing could go wrong. If the internet says it, then it must be true!" I thought to myself. And so I did, carefully following the instructions, mixing a tablespoon of honey in with my regular conditioner.
> 
> ...


That was a lovely story. I am all happy and warm inside.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Workers of the world arise. You've got nothing to lose but Visa card, happy meal, and Kotex with wings.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

........../////..........


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's hilarious that every single woman I've seen in the past three days has freaked out over my bangs, and not a single guy has noticed. I never believed any of those silly stereotypes before, but now I actually did something drastic to my appearance and men I have seen every single day for years didn't notice. Sex differences are so weird.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> It's hilarious that every single woman I've seen in the past three days has freaked out over my bangs, and not a single guy has noticed. I never believed any of those silly stereotypes before, but now I actually did something drastic to my appearance and men I have seen every single day for years didn't notice. Sex differences are so weird.


I'd be willing to bet that a lot of dudes did notice but felt it would be weird to comment on it. Traditional wisdom says we're not supposed to care about those things, so we don't bring them up.

Definitely agree that gender roles are really strange though.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm getting too flowery in my description of art. Can't I just stick with '_I don't know much 'bout art, but I know what I like_' and be done with this?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Areas_of_My_Expertise I want to read this book.
http://e-hobo.com/ And this website rules.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

So many people on facebook "Like" everything but grammar. :|


----------



## Vex01 (Jun 8, 2011)

So true, lonelysheep, so very true!!

There are a lot of "your/you're" mistakes and "there/their" mistakes. 
Drives me bananas!

Nobody cares about grammar and spelling anymore! :no


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vex01 said:


> So true, lonelysheep, so very true!!
> 
> There are a lot of "your/you're" mistakes and "there/their" mistakes.
> Drives me bananas!
> ...


I know. What a shame.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I hate sunburns! My face feels like it is on fire :fall


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

how is it already nine thirty? it feels like six.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Tiny bunnies are frolicking outside my window! So adorable.



Estelle said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Areas_of_My_Expertise I want to read this book.
> http://e-hobo.com/ And this website rules.


The back-to-back sections on "Matters Cryptozoological" and "Hobo Matters" suggest that this is a book that would be relevant to my interests. John Hodgman is a clever hombre.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

My boyfriend > The rest of the world, put together.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for scaring the **** out of my cats, guy in the helicopter.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

why is youtube being a dumbass right now...

oh wait...it's 10:15, this is the time my ISP slows down our internet :roll You ain't foolin anyone, Bell :roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

****ing flies.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm eating taco bell in the dark. *munch munch* They really should bring back those black jack taco's. But we all know the reason they took them off the market was because there was crack in the shell. But seriously, those taco's were hella good and they need to bring them back.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm leaving in a couple weeks for a maritimes vacation.

IT'S BUDGET SPREADSHEET TIME BABY.

Wheeeeeeee.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> I'm eating taco bell in the dark. *munch munch* They really should bring back those black jack taco's. But we all know the reason they took them off the market was because there was crack in the shell. But seriously, those taco's were hella good and they need to bring them back.


Those tacos were crap and you know it!

For serious though...they just tasted like a regular taco. They need to bring back cheesy gordita crunches...those might still be there I'm not sure.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't want to grow up, I'm a Toys R Us kid.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

A sloppily written answer, but the instructor is a bit of a derp, so I think I'll get away with it.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a really bad headache but I'm too lazy to take some aspirin.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

the les paul google homepage that's up for today - so much fun.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> the les paul google homepage that's up for today - so much fun.


Good lord. That thing is so cool.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Change is fast approaching.  I never want to look back.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This music video is super crazy:


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> the les paul google homepage that's up for today - so much fun.


They need to keep it up for two days :banana
__________________

Two 15 year olds in NASCAR #thatsawesome


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It's a good indication when the ice has melted in your drink that your drink will be slightly cooler.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Alec Baldwin is considering running for the mayoral office of New York......

Is that going to be the new trend? First it was rappers turned actors. I guess it's now going to be actors turned politicians.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> the les paul google homepage that's up for today - so much fun.


I've been playing with it for the last hour :boogie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

theseshackles said:


> Alec Baldwin is considering running for the mayoral office of New York......
> 
> Is that going to be the new trend? First it was rappers turned actors. I guess it's now going to be actors turned politicians.


Zombie Reagan says hi.

And Schwarzenegger.
And Ventura.
And Franken.
And Thompson.
And Eastwood.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sorry. I don't know why I can't be close to you. I want to spend more time with you, but at the same time I don't. You're perfect and it hurts so much to know that I can never have you.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh dear, this is going to be a long night.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Stilla:1059057201 said:


> I wanna join the addicted to porn group just to see what's going on in there...
> I bet it's epic.
> 
> But I don't look at porn, darn it. :wife


Yeah. Its probably like a scene from "The Short Bus". I want to go to A A meetings even though i barely drink.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful sunny day today. I really want to go out. I wish I had somewhere to go. I'll just go anyway.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I survived having no electricity for over 19 hours last night/this morning...I didn't think I would and I nearly lost my mind, but I'm still breathing.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to break something.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm leaving in a couple weeks for a maritimes vacation.
> 
> IT'S BUDGET SPREADSHEET TIME BABY.
> 
> Wheeeeeeee.


Ohemgee...i'm so glad i'm not the only person obsessed with making budget spreadsheets, especially before travelling, wow :lol i actually have to stop myself because i spend too much time trying to figure out the perfect layout/formula....urgh...must resist temptation...



the cheat said:


> I survived having no electricity for over 19 hours last night/this morning...I didn't think I would and I nearly lost my mind, but I'm still breathing.


whoa . did your power get knocked out by the storm yesterday?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Ohemgee...i'm so glad i'm not the only person obsessed with making budget spreadsheets, especially before travelling, wow :lol i actually have to stop myself because i spend too much time trying to figure out the perfect layout/formula....urgh...must resist temptation...
> 
> whoa . did your power get knocked out by the storm yesterday?


Yep, it was out from about 4:30pm Wednesday afternoon until 11:30am this morning.  It was a short storm but for a while a few trees were bent nearly half over from the wind and the sky was looking pretty mean.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I enjoyed my bike ride today, but my crotchal region did not. I'm going to need one of those padded seats in the near future.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got it and I start Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought this pair of pants so I could look half decent sometimes but they pick up & hold lint as though it's magnetic & has the opposite charge of the fabric, it's annoying as hell



jet10 said:


> I want to break something.


Me too



leonardess said:


> I got it and I start Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel important because I go to meetings. 8)


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You can pay for school but you can't buy class.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Pulled a Kanye on my way to work today. I hit _all of the lights._


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright, here we go, I can do this


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

What a fun night last night, but I've learned that I should NEVER go shopping while high :lol

So I go to Giant Tiger simply wanting to use their washroom. I leave with a handful of clothes, all of which I now have to return because they don't fit. I also leave with a tray of cinnamon rolls which I devour shortly after. Then I leave, completely forgetting I ever needed a washroom.

Next stop, Dairy Queen, even though I had no intention of going there. I walk in ready to order a blizzard, remind myself that I really hadn't intended to, and then turn around and leave. Good control there.

Then the movie store. All the movies looked so amazing that I had to get 10. Yes, ten. I guess I know what my plans are for the next week.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm hungry, but I'm so not doing the dishes. It's not my turn and I have barely been using them. I'll order out... screw them.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> What a fun night last night, but I've learned that I should NEVER go shopping while high :lol
> 
> So I go to Giant Tiger simply wanting to use their washroom. I leave with a handful of clothes, all of which I now have to return because they don't fit. I also leave with a tray of cinnamon rolls which I devour shortly after. Then I leave, completely forgetting I ever needed a washroom.
> 
> ...


You so crazy!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Thinking about selling my car and joining the military if I can't find a job in the next few months. If they'll even let me in...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> What a fun night last night, but I've learned that I should NEVER go shopping while high :lol
> 
> So I go to Giant Tiger simply wanting to use their washroom. I leave with a handful of clothes, all of which I now have to return because they don't fit. I also leave with a tray of cinnamon rolls which I devour shortly after. Then I leave, completely forgetting I ever needed a washroom.
> 
> ...


Very well done. :yes:clap


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> What a fun night last night, but I've learned that I should NEVER go shopping while high :lol


But that's the best part of being high!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> the les paul google homepage that's up for today - so much fun.


:ditto. Still staring at it.



StevenGlansberg said:


> Those tacos were crap and you know it!
> 
> For serious though...they just tasted like a regular taco. They need to bring back cheesy gordita crunches...those might still be there I'm not sure.


We didn't call it the 'crack-jack taco' for no reason. I recall me and my insufferable roomates eating them all week when they came out. I swear, there had to be something in the shell. Oh well.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> We didn't call it the 'crack-jack taco' for no reason. I recall me and my insufferable roomates eating them all week when they came out. I swear, there had to be something in the shell. Oh well.





MojoCrunch said:


> But that's the best part of being high!


Hmm...

8)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That David Vitter looks like he was hastily constructed.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I thought the ring I ordered was coming today. I sat outside for an hour waiting for the UPS truck. Turns out, its coming Saturday. CRAP. :mum


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I want to stop myself from thinking.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been caffeine-free for a week. I've been dead for days.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Pulled a Kanye on my way to work today. I hit _all of the lights._


Do you also plan on interrupting Taylor Swift at some point during your day?

Please say yes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So I leave my place to go catch a bus & as I finish crossing the street this middleaged cowboy(who I'm guessing is paralyzed from the waist down) in one of those power scooters is coming toward me. I've seen him in the neighbourhood before & as I move over so he has space he says...

_Cowboy: "Excuse me, can I ask you a question?"

Me: "Sure"

Cowboy: "True or false, black is not a colour?"

Me: *thinks for a sec*, "It's true, black is not a colour"

Cowboy: "You're right, black is the sum of all colours, you're a smart man"

Me: "Thanks"_

After that exchange I continued on the the transit centre. Normally when people ask me something I assume it's going to be about the time or for directions, this was completely random so there's my random moment of the day


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm actually pretty happy right now, for no real reason...just content. My life is still missing some key ingredients but I think I could have them someday, whereas I usually don't believe that to be the case. We'll see how long this lasts...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The Voyager space probes "appear to have entered a strange realm of frothy magnetic bubbles," further proving that space is totally rad. "According to computer models, the bubbles are... about 100 million miles wide." Brilliant!

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2011/09jun_bigsurprise/

Also relevant:

http://nedroid.com/2011/06/ex-planet-pluto/


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Clangity clang clang.

That's me playing the Google guitar.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

For my online class, we have to choose from a list of mental disorders, one of them being SAD, then have to make up an anecdote of a person who presents with your specific disorder. One question, "What would they look like?"

Hah. Awkward? And apparently really good looking, just based on the picture thread.

Oh, and I was right about my happiness lasting til Thursday.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I ****ing hate men :blank:|


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

^ at least its easy to figure out men, i dont think theres a man alive that can figure a woman out.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
I find that says more about men than it does about women.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

4realguy said:


> ^* at least its easy to figure out men*, i dont think theres a man alive that can figure a woman out.


I beg to differ. They're as hard to figure out as women are :roll


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so annoyed/anxious/frustrated about a certain aspect of my life I feel like I could rip the skin off my face.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You're bothered by frank dialogue? What did Frank ever do to you? Jerk.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ :rofl! I love cats too. Maybe not that much. Anyway, I wonder how many people hit her up on Eharmony.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

^^That video made my day! :teeth


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Women are scary... :afr 



Then again, so are men..... :afr


I'm going to go live on the planet of the dogs now.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i love it when mango skin is soft enough to eat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's annoying when youtube tells me a vid isn't available in my country


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^A lot of them aren't worth seeing anyway!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Brazil 2014, ima be there.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel so strangely connected to the Emerald Land. Ever since a number of years ago, my thread has been leading me to this place. I wonder the exact date I will finally make it, the day I set eyes on those cliff faces and the marsh coasts..


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been craving bananas for over a week now.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

shadowmask said:


>


Maybe she wants to meet Tosh? :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Don't worry people, the sun just farted so﻿ it's completely natural."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

K people, third drink or no?

I don't have to go to bed. I could stay up all night. Yeah so that won't happen I'm exhausted...but it's the fact that I _could_.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Get off my *** about the citation formatting. Ugh.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

feeling weird tonight, not feeling down or happy...just empty :?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Stomach bugs seriously suck.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Started drinking lots of soda again lately...it's my go to vice when stressed. Could be worse I know...gonna try and kick it again, completely.

If only water was tasty...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Have you tried Vitamin Water?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Spindrift said:


> Get off my *** about the citation formatting. Ugh.


NEVER! I've tutored students who are in second year univ and don't know what a citation style is.

16 and Pregnant grandmother: So, you've decided to keep the baby. How are you going to pay for this?

Preggers teen: I gots, like, hundred a thirty dollars.

Bahahahahaaaaaaa.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> ^Have you tried Vitamin Water?


I don't think it's really any better for you.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Albuquerque: Your air is smokey, but your panda express is superb.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

YESTERDAY WAS THURSDAY

I'll let you all complete this in your head.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't think it's really any better for you.


What's your drink of choice? Mine is Coke Zero or Diet Coke. My name the cheat and I'm a caffeineaholic.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> What's your drink of choice? Mine is Coke Zero or Diet Coke. My name the cheat and I'm a caffeineaholic.


My name is Steven and I drink Mountain Dew. Today my mom was like can I borrow your car and go to the bank? And I was like I'll go with you! And while she was inside I quickly drove to the gas station and got a 52oz soda. I'm so ashamed. :cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> My name is Steven and I drink Mountain Dew. Today my mom was like can I borrow your car and go to the bank? And I was like I'll go with you! And while she was inside I quickly drove to the gas station and got a 52oz soda. I'm so ashamed. :cry


Ive actually found that the sobe lifewater drinks are actually a really good substitute for soda :yes, their naturally sweetened and have a whole lot less sugar then soda...its not perfect but it finally got me off soda :b, oh and the strawberry kiwi one is very tasty  (an ex mountain dew addict :b)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Aphexfan said:


> Ive actually found that the sobe lifewater drinks are actually a really good substitute for soda :yes, their naturally sweetened and have a whole lot less sugar then soda...its not perfect but it finally got me off soda :b, oh and the strawberry kiwi one is very tasty  (an ex mountain dew addict :b)


Never had sobe man... If you can recall, Vitamin Water was the shiz back in the day lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so cluelessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> My name is Steven and I drink Mountain Dew. Today my mom was like can I borrow your car and go to the bank? And I was like I'll go with you! And while she was inside I quickly drove to the gas station and got a 52oz soda. I'm so ashamed. :cry


Don't be ashamed, you're just not ready to quit yet. I lived next to a convenience store, and the cashiers would always take out a plastic bag as I came in, cause they knew what I was getting...now that's an addiction.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am REALLY tired of seeing the Cenegenetics ad, whatever it's called, on the site. I think it is pretty scary to see a 72 year old man with the body of a buff 40 year old. If I looked like that, my wife would never let me leave the house.

In other news, I have had too much to drink.....after my sweaty six mile run this evening. It is so HUMID out! :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I lower my Paxil, I will know instantly that I have had too much caffeine. It is like I take the extra caffeine to counteract the meds!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's too bad liquor is my drug of choice, it's expensive & doesn't last anywhere near as long as a stash of herb by comparison


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Einhorn is Finkle... Finkle is Einhorn!!! Einhorn is a man!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone let's all keep posturing. It's fun.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Iron supplements, stop making me feel sick to my stomach.

Please and thank you.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think I'm drunk...?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, it was nice whilst it lasted I guess :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My cast is smelly


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sigh


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It's friday??
When did this happen. :sus



Ospi said:


> My cast is smelly


Also, I first read this as "My cat is smelly". 
And then I thought... Well why don't you clean her.

But yeah... sorry about your cast. :tiptoe


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

so Quagmire got banned then..i mean..that dude

i read that as a first line in a rap song. like, yo yo my cast is smelly..etc


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That was a fun dream. I go to hang out with a guy I used to know only to find out he plans to cut my body up limb by limb. He had a bunch of other mutilated bodies on display. The only uncool part is when my kitty's life was threatened. No one messes with Cookie. At one point the guy blew himself up while holding my cat which devastated me, but then I discovered he had thrown Cookie to safety right before the explosion so all was well. A happy ending.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

drugs drugs drugs
which are good which are bad
drugs drugs drugs
ask your mom or ask your dad


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

to make apple pie from scratch you must first invent the universe


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Eliza said:


> drugs drugs drugs
> which are good which are bad
> drugs drugs drugs
> ask your mom or ask your dad


Ask me too, I know quite a bit.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So I arrived at work this morning, clocked in with my card shortly before misplacing it, and spent the first couple of hours of work wondering if I'd left it on the bus. I really think I'm experiencing the onset of dementia here.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, I just discovered "The Room" thanks to my brother. Wow. Just wow. :rofl


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^ahaha, what a story mojocrunch! 
Film of the decade. Tommy Wiseau is a genius.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm paranoid.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

its amazing how no matter how many bad things happen to you, how much hate you witness, or all the bad news you hear,
you can always go outside, or just look out the window, and notice just how beautiful the world is.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yay.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

"Pimpernel" sounds vaguely like a loaf of bread


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

doing some journalling later.. there's so much bottled up:mum


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

poop. My brain died. So tired today. Ugh.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

gilt said:


> "Pimpernel" sounds vaguely like a loaf of bread


i thought it was bread? like something whole wheat and grainy.

------

WHY WHY WHYYYYYYYYY am i having such a hard time wrapping my head around this trip? (well maybe it's because i am uprooting my life...) must.......pack.............arghhhhhhhhh

:help:help:help:help:help


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I feel like crap.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

music4life said:


> its amazing how no matter how many bad things happen to you, how much hate you witness, or all the bad news you hear,
> you can always go outside, or just look out the window, and notice just how beautiful the world is.




like sometimes the old negative thinking patterns are interrupted by the morning sun shining over a wet field. maybe it's the little things that matter most.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Days passed without talking about masturbation: 5,274,389.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't understand how some women get the courage to wear bikini's when they are grossly overweight :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Buying that pimped out Tengu left me without a dime. If some kind soul decides i'm his next gank target or i lose it in a mission, i just may quit the game for good. There's no way i'm running missions over and over to make that kind of money again.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I started a small cross stitching project today. Though I probably should've looked at the instructions first.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wise men talk because they have something to say; fools, because they have to say something.
*
*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Midnight in Paris. Woody allens only special effects are charming plots, witty dialogue and exceptional directing.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

You make me feel like I'm living a teenage dream, the way you turn me on, I can't sleep, let's runaway and don't ever look back don't ever look back.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

nonso said:


> I don't understand how some women get the courage to wear bikini's when they are grossly overweight :afr


I know eh. And I'm not even hating, that's confidence right there. Me? When I go to the pool, I am the only female around wearing a full bathing suite with swim trunks. :lol The only ones wearing more than me are the Muslim ladies who have to cover up.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Vancouver is going to lose.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

That bald guy on that "Shark Tank" show. He looks shady.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Greek tonight oh yeaaaaaaah this is an exciting day in the life of me.

Baklava here I come. :clap


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^^^I can't stand him either. But it's obvious his schtick is being a total douche which is likely why he's the 'star' on the Canadian and American spinoff. He's got that Trump thing going on

----------------------

How on earth did I forget about this song?






:banana:banana:banana


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Greek tonight oh yeaaaaaaah this is an exciting day in the life of me.
> 
> Baklava here I come. :clap


Awesome!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Now my post office is trolling me. A retaliatory strike must be made. For great justice!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's laaate but I didn't do any of my exercises today. I deserve a day off, sure, just as soon as I start to notice results.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't know why there's a sudden influx of bums in this town. Maybe they're just passing through on a northern migration.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

FairleighCalm said:


> Midnight in Paris. Woody allens only special effects are charming plots, witty dialogue and exceptional directing.


I heard this was a return to form for him. I really want to see it, I've heard nothing but good.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like this.



Canadian Brotha said:


> So I leave my place to go catch a bus & as I finish crossing the street this middleaged cowboy(who I'm guessing is paralyzed from the waist down) in one of those power scooters is coming toward me. I've seen him in the neighbourhood before & as I move over so he has space he says...
> 
> _Cowboy: "Excuse me, can I ask you a question?"
> 
> ...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been stuck in traffic for the past 30 minutes. :? To save gas, my Dad had to turn the car off. I'm sweating bullets!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah...there's a sizable hole in the crotch of these pants. Also there is a rip in the bottom so large that my big toe catches and I trip. Oh, and a few splashes of white paint.

I think it's time to say RIP to these modrobes :cry geez I don't know if they even make them any more...I do have another pair but they're newer, and nothing's better than lounging around in an old pair of pants you've had since grade 9. Best pants ever tbh


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Its only alittle past ten and I can barely keep my eyes open :yawn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ImWeird said:


> ^ Vancouver is going to lose.


PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTt.

That is me. Sticking my tongue out at you, good sir.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Still in traffic. :lol :blank


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

We're finally moving!!! :yay I just lost an hour of my life to traffic. :no


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to be a terrible mother.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Trollz be trollin' tonight :tiptoe


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The Cenegenics ad is bothering me. It's just not possible, plus it's 70 yr. old abs. ew.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, Pearl Jam, but Clutch has you beaten on the packaging front.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the room to myself tonight! :yay


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

TGIF.... NO really! SO glad I have the weekend!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Old people think that just because they're old, they can take up every inch of space when they're walking, and they walk really slowly. It's worse when they travel in groups.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

probably the most bad-*** night of my life.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Flavor Flav: I lost virginity at 6


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ That would explain a lot of things about him then. :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

New York Cosmos! I wonder if there's any chance of Cantona picking himself up front. Anything is possible for a team that doesn't exist yet. This should be a great send-off.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Now why did I go out and buy those whiskey and colas? No one to drink with as per usual anyway.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I stopped Lebeon James on the street and asked him if he had change for a dollar. He said that he had three quarters but that he had no fourth quarter. : shrugs


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

le sigh...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i wish i could cry right now.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> I stopped Lebeon James on the street and asked him if he had change for a dollar. He said that he had three quarters but that he had no fourth quarter. : shrugs


oh, snap

-------

My body loves me, yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! :clap


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Permabanned myself from facebook after having my account deactivated for over 8999 days. YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

justlistening said:


> Are you going? I bet it will be sold out soon. Too bad Manchester is so far up north.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Zidane also showed up to play.


Yes I'm going. I couldn't possibly miss it. I bought my ticket this morning.

Wouldn't it be great if Zidane turned up? It'll probably turn out to be like a World XI or something. Oh man. I'm half looking forward to it and half not, because it'll be a great occasion but it'll be the last time I'll get to see Scholes play.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

my shoulder hurts and I don't know why


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You know what you doing.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Did Lex go out with every single girl there was in the tribe?
Such a playa.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Permabanned myself from facebook after having my account deactivated for *over 8999 days*. YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


you are my hero


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

This is brilliant. I even printed it out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahaha my family is awesome.

When my mom still wasn't up at 9 this morning, I went and basically jumped on top of her on the bed. She spazzed out at me - turns out she didn't get in until 4 am and then stayed up till 5am eating leftover chinese food.

My parents are cooler than me .


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I hate different time zones


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

The buff septuagenarian has to be photoshopped.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I've noticed those ads too. Apparently, it's for real. He took a LOT of different cocktails and hormones and various things though. It is an extremely expensive program to follow.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My page here had 700 something views this week and now all of a sudden it has 2,200. I dun get it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I had a sex dream about my friend's girlfriend 2 days ago. And then I hung out with them yesterday.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I had a sex dream about my friend's girlfriend 2 days ago. And then I hung out with them yesterday.


If it was a porn movie, you would have told her about it, and had a MMF threesome...with some awesomely terrible music playing in the background.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> If it was a porn movie, you would have told her about it, and had a MMF threesome...with some awesomely terrible music playing in the background.


If only...just kidding.

She is really pretty and super shy...:love2...in another life...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I could really use a...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Why did I never listen to the Decemberists before!!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

& this sucks...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Come on, God! One time...


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

pretty day outside today.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I could really use a...


x2


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ok...i'll shut up...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys might not know this, but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one-man wolf pack.....


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

waiting...still waiting for the name to come up..madness reaching the next level......


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay someone needs to post a pic of this buff old guy for us AdBlock/NoScript users. I need to see what the fuss is all about. :lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

WTF...am I doing? Bleh.... :rain


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Something tells me my paleolithic ancestors wouldn't have had access to this much balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

"Terrifically shy..."

Just read that...like it.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Okay someone needs to post a pic of this buff old guy for us AdBlock/NoScript users. I need to see what the fuss is all about. :lol


The Cenegenics ad?








I'm sorry but this looks so ridiculous. :lol


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

blah


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

my nerves are shot.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Changed my ringtone. Someone call me!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay! I'm finally going to get to see the Social Network tonight!

I'm so clever. I waited for months and months until it came out on TV and saved 8$. So very clever.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Somehow, someway, I wanna make up for it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone at the grocery store said he liked my Jesus shirt. Not sure if he was anti or pro religion...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Changed my ringtone. Someone call me!


 hook me up


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am super mario 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

jet10 said:


> I am super mario
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


What's it like being so much better than your brother Luigi?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I do not like today...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I kinda feel like sitting around a fire and my friend just called me and said bonfire at my place. Transitive property says I'm feeling happy.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

A spider

A SPIDER IN MY BED D: D: D:




most terrifying spider-related experience of my life tbh


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This red lobster commercial is so appetizing with their talk of tilapia and cheddar bay biscuits.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> A spider
> 
> A SPIDER IN MY BED D: D: D:
> 
> most terrifying spider-related experience of my life tbh


...just had a real similar experience when a loud moth tried to fly down the back of my shirt. I punched it in the face and it went down on its back, but I wasn't wearing shoes so I grabbed a beer bottle and murdered it with that.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Go surface tension :yay


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rdrr said:


> This red lobster commercial is so appetizing with their talk of tilapia and cheddar bay biscuits.


what is this? a new variation on the biscuit?? why was I not informed? that tears it, color me red, as in lobster.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

12:08 and I don't feel shut-eye coming on, at all. I think it's going to be one of those sleepless nights. This week has been weird! I've had insomnia every other night, slept like a log alternate nights :lol ...Still doesn't measure up to when I was a student...I swear that was the worst time of my life, stress, insomnia...I hope things don't hit that level again.

I think I still have to lay in bed..maybe listen to a podcast...

:con ...sleep...where are youuuuuu...


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Seriously doubting that souffles can be considered "healthy".


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ...just had a real similar experience when a loud moth tried to fly down the back of my shirt. I punched it in the face and it went down on its back, but I wasn't wearing shoes so I grabbed a beer bottle and murdered it with that.


Well your story beats mine. I didn't do anything action hero-like, I just shrieked and cowered. Maybe even whimpered a little, if memory serves.

The spider ran away, but only because it felt embarrassed for me.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> What's it like being so much better than your brother Luigi?


It is fun I get all the glory


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Well your story beats mine. I didn't do anything action hero-like, I just shrieked and cowered. Maybe even whimpered a little, if memory serves.
> 
> The spider ran away, but only because it felt embarrassed for me.


Don't be afraid of spiders. You should have let it bite you, then you could become Spiderwoman. If you're too lazy to be a superhero, at least you'd have the ability to create a hammock wherever you like.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

leonardess said:


> what is this? a new variation on the biscuit?? why was I not informed? that tears it, color me red, as in lobster.


Nawww... the cheddar bay biscuits are the same as always.... sorry to get your hopes up


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I go out of the country for just ten lousy years and look what happens - baked good variants all over the place. I have not had this Cheddar Bay version. Where is Cheddar Bay? I for one am very excited.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The Room is disturbing. Let me count the ways.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just spilled toothpaste all over my boob.

How do I do these things to myself?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ at least it's minty fresh.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I just spilled toothpaste all over my boob.
> 
> How do I do these things to myself?


With secret planned joy. You waited for this all day, didn't you?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish clearing my mind was as easy as clearing a browser cache


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Sunshine009 said:


> With secret planned joy.


This is the best way to spill on one's boobs, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> This is the best way to spill on one's boobs, as far as I'm concerned.


Lets keep the boob theme going.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm finally moving on Monday.  I actually feel at peace right now - Haven't felt this way in ages. The last move was a bad one, and I've regressed. But I'll start making progress again. Time to spend less time online, & live more offline. It's going to be a better tomorrow


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

mmmm........toothpaste boobies.......


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I picked my bunny up yesterday and showed him himself in the mirror and he GRIPPED MY FINGERS WITH HIS TINY FRONT PAWS. It was sooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuutteeeeeeeeeeee and it felt really good too. 

Toothpaste boobies? I've had those many times. Maybe I should wear clothes when I brush my teeth.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

One of these days earth is going to put man in its place.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't rely on someone else for your happiness and self worth. Only you can be responsible for that. If you can't love and respect yourself - no one else will be able to make that happen. Accept who you are - completely; the good and the bad - and make changes as YOU see fit - not because you think someone else wants you to be different."


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> I picked my bunny up yesterday and showed him himself in the mirror and he GRIPPED MY FINGERS WITH HIS TINY FRONT PAWS. It was sooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuuutteeeeeeeeeeee and it felt really good too.
> 
> Toothpaste boobies? I've had those many times. Maybe I should wear clothes when I brush my teeth.


Awwwwwwww. I miss my bunny :|


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sooo....... is there such a thing as morning boob? time for more toothpaste?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> With secret planned joy. You waited for this all day, didn't you?


:lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Introduction to Acting? Come on, man, we're making a bagel here, not a muffin.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I had a sex dream about my friend's girlfriend 2 days ago. And then I hung out with them yesterday.





StevenGlansberg said:


> She is really pretty and super shy...:love2...in another life...


Talked with her about SA yesterday...albeit drunkenly...always thought she had it. Probably the first person in real life who admittedly struggles with the same kind of things.

I feel like an X-men! Secretly an outcast...trying to blend in...and then overjoyed when I realize there are others out there...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys should talk about your boobs more.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Talked with her about SA yesterday...albeit drunkenly...always thought she had it. Probably the first person in real life who admittedly struggles with the same kind of things.
> 
> I feel like an X-men! Secretly an outcast...trying to blend in...and then overjoyed when I realize there are others out there...


being an x-men won't stop your friend from giving you a shiner


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Vishnu said:


> being an x-men won't stop your friend from giving you a shiner


Right right right...he's an awesome guy...one of my best friends (though I'm not sure he knows that)...I would never...


----------



## Jemma (Jun 10, 2011)

Inturmal said:


> Some hair just shouldn't be shaved.


 That's what waxings for :roll haha


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Boobs. :clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

pervs ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe I can get to the beach early, or mow my lawn now....I think I will beach it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

NES said:


> pervs ...


Pervs. :clap


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

So...girl on OKCupid who messaged me is in my best friend's psych program...just did some facebook stalking...this is lolololololololololololololololol...kinda weird...he said everyone in his program is lame...can't tell him I'm on a dating site though...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If you don't like ice cream cake ya should've planned on having me born in a colder month.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see you


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Today would be such a beautiful day to sleep through.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

wonder of wonder
miracle of miracles


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> So...girl on OKCupid who messaged me is in my best friend's psych program...just did some facebook stalking...this is lolololololololololololololololol...kinda weird...he said everyone in his program is lame...can't tell him I'm on a dating site though...


Yay for messages :clap



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> If you don't like ice cream cake ya should've planned on having me born in a colder month.


Aww I love ICC...As a May baby it was a birthday tradition growing up...unfortunately haven't had it in years


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I may be a May baby as well...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Have you seen spy kids?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh, i barely even remember meeting her 3 months ago. but hey, she is a hot 21 year old engineering student and she thinks I'm cute and she wants to see me this Friday. well, let's hope i make it out alive to reach this Friday first... oh and let's hope sa won't ruin everything, as it always does.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Waaaaay too much coffee. Heart is exploding...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i need to get a job again:?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Best weekend of motor racing ever. You are all just jealous you don't like it.

Haters *crosses arms and shakes head*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to mow the lawn without a shirt after being in the sun for over two hours today.....and yesterday?! :lol
I have put on sunscreen many times today. So far, I barely feel a tingle. It must be all the time I have already been in the sun.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

why does it feel like monday?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^I have the same feeling :um


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Trombone Flamethrower:


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

About 24 hrs to go


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Demerzel said:


> About 24 hrs to go


No the le mans 24 hr started yesterday silly.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Kramer is sexy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to call my mom!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

On the verge of buying a new car!

I'm gonna miss my current car though - i've had it 4 years, feels like a long term relationship!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hungover + empty stomach + basketball = blargh.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

My hair is getting really shaggy. I need to get a haircut soon. >.>


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

millenniumman75:1059066269 said:


> Maybe I can get to the beach early, or mow my lawn now....I think I will beach it.


Did you move to the south?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy frick, my frickin' chest...shouldn't even really be anxious about anything right now...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Dehydration makes you feel so strange. It always takes me awhile to figure out, "oh I'm dehydrated"! No wonder i feel strangely bad.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dear SASers,

If you ever have an issue with me, let me know. No need to keep it inside or to tell other members first! If nothing more, I will be a great listener. 

Love,
Me


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Dear SASers,
> 
> If you ever have an issue with me, let me know. No need to keep it inside or to tell other members first! If nothing more, I will be a great listener.
> 
> ...


I have a problem with you. Wanna fight?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> I have a problem with you. Wanna fight?


I think I have a problem with the both of you ...

:b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

NES said:


> I think I have a problem with the both of you ...
> 
> :b


Oh man, we're in for it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Do it. I'm ready.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oh snap , The things I saw well drinking .... Will regret... but most likely not ....


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

*kind of miss Myspace*


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

2783 pages on this thread !!! My fingers are cold.. frkn cold weather. Grrrr


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

im really wanting some spaghetti and meatballs right now


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Holy frick, my frickin' chest...shouldn't even really be anxious about anything right now...


K, realized it's cuz I'm talking to this girl on facebook about our 6th grade spelling bee. FRICK ON A STICK though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Did you move to the south?


 Nope, still in Ohio. I go to a dammed up river, forming a lake with a makeshift beach :lol.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I would have gotten help for my SA in high school. So much time wasted...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

_Light Nordic Bear Country Jamboree_. Well, at least it sounds fun.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I think I've caught a cold, and I need to move tomorrow :/


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I swear none of my co-workers know how to make popcorn right. Every single time I go into the breakroom it always reeks of burnt popcorn. And ***.

THE MICROWAVE HAS A POPCORN SETTING WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT FOR THEM 

No idea where the *** aroma originates from. And frankly I think it's better that way.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I swear none of my co-workers know how to make popcorn right. Every single time I go into the breakroom it always reeks of burnt popcorn. And ***.
> 
> THE MICROWAVE HAS A POPCORN SETTING WHY IS THIS SO DIFFICULT FOR THEM
> 
> No idea where the *** aroma originates from. And frankly I think it's better that way.


...the breakroom smells like ***? Eek. I have to agree with the popcorn issue though, my brother is terrible at it and the smell is horrid.

Here's my somewhat random thoughts. Lyrics to a song, but they've been bouncing in my head for so long.

"I'm not saying that she's my last 
I'm just saying that she could have been 
It doesn't matter how rough these hands get 
It doesn't matter because I'm not her man

Rough hands, rough days 
Rough hands, rough nights 
Rough hands, rough season 
Rough hands, rough fights

All my bones are dust (Two people, too damaged, too much, too late)
And my heart sealed with rust (Two people, too damaged, too much, too late)
These hands will always be rough (Two people, too damaged, too much, too late)
I know this won't count for much (Two people, too damaged, too much, too late) "

-* Alexisonfire, "Rough Hands"*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

****.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zeus knows how to tap dat ***


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

When I was a kid I looked at nerds and shook my head. Somehow I grew up into one, strange times.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

wtf?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Demerzel said:


> I think I've caught a cold, and I need to move tomorrow :/


Is your cold refusing to move with you?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

"This one time, at band camp..."


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

"baby! baby! Where's that ****ing animal..."

my neighbor looking for his cat. :lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Demerzel said:


> I think I've caught a cold, and I need to move tomorrow :/


Aw, feel better.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going back to bed. Oh, depression, how I've missed you. :squeeze


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Do Work Son!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm getting bored of this forum


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

_Everybody's workin' for every other weekend._


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Internet dating is a BAD IDEA!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

There are too many weirdos online.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought my lunch from the grocery store and ate it in Burger King. Nobody said anything. :haha


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> There are too many weirdos online.




Yeah, I agree.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Yeah, I agree.


Including you ;D


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Bailed again...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Including you ;D


Well that's a given. :clap


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

60 dollars?

... 60 DOLLARS?!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Monroee said:


> 60 dollars?
> 
> ... 60 DOLLARS?!


I know, Xbox games are expensive these days.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Barbershop is on! Yes!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Barbershop is on! Yes!


Oops, it's actually Barbershop 2. Even better!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

atticusfinch said:


> _(laura024, you are the spitting image of my ex-friend, bethan)_


Would that be an insult, considering you said _ex_ friend?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

_(laura024, you are the spitting image of my ex-girlfriend, Laura)

_Such a strange world! You have many look alikes amigo.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank God for Netflix!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Random thought


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

of the day


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Buh-bye.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

atticusfinch said:


> I'm _very_ curious to see *The Tree of Life* (2011).


Me as well! It's not playing here in town, unfortunately.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

destroying an RC car has never felt so good. ****ing car


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

laura024 said:


> There are too many weirdos online.


You only just realised that?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So I am now in charge of the engineering department of an engineering company for 4 weeks. 

May god have mercy on my soul.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

mind_games said:


> Is your cold refusing to move with you?


Yes, we're breaking up. But we're gonna have one last fling before I move. :lol



kathy903 said:


> Aw, feel better.


Thx


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

sometimes I feel like an alien in this world.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't remember what my random thought was.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This accuweather app is making me obsessed with knowing what the weather is like.

Except instead of sticking my head out the window like a normal person I'm sitting here refreshing the screen on my phone every five seconds.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Reality shows are seriously overrated, get them of the air


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's raining, it's pouring.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

<Waits for him to get off work>


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I keep turning in incomplete job applications. I don't really have a lot to put on them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> So I am now in charge of the engineering department of an engineering company for 4 weeks.
> 
> May god have mercy on my soul.


Good luck! You can do eeeeeet.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Good luck everyone with whatever you try next!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got a good run in while it is still sunny!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

BEAVERTAILS ARE SO GODDAMN GOOD. I wish I lived near the Byward market so I could enjoy them more often.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why didn't Lebron go to college? He didn't want to show up for the finals.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So my laptop screen is p. much dead. I'm using an external LCD. I don't know if I wanna buy a new screen, a new laptop, or deal with this not-so-much a laptop crap. The vote so far is on new & sell the old. It's fine...just the screen. I wonder how much I could get for it?

On the upside, I dig my new haircut.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm. At a poetry slam in bexley where black poets are waxing poetic about not being stereotypically black. V cool.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

"Thanks. But if you touch me again I'll cut your nipples off.

There's a reason I'm here you know" :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jet10 said:


> Why didn't Lebron go to college? He didn't want to show up for the finals.


:teeth


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

777!

It is finished.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow...theres so much stuff going on in my university freshman group. Theres a bunch of stuff on facebook for frosh week and pub nights and just a ton of things to meet other first years before the term starts. I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

oh **** i hope not :um


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Who farted?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Daylight said:


> Who farted?


Your cat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

See THIS is what happens when you don't install culots into your gaskets. You send them to people who supercharge the **** out of their engines and they just blow straight through.

But what do I know *eyeroll*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

MojoCrunch! I knew someone was missing.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

leonardess said:


> sooo....... is there such a thing as morning boob? time for more toothpaste?


saw a girl mention it on some facebook page. just curious. is there something like morning boob breath.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird wears women's underwear.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Those cash4gold people knew something we didn't.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> ImWeird wears women's underwear.


It's true...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Weird day at work. I was so offbeat socially.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

You see it, ignore it, and I wait! What fun.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> It's true...


He also sniffs them. :teeth


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

god why did I eat so many tacos? in retrospect that was a terrible idea.

damn you taco, for being the most delicious and convenient of foods.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

au Lait said:


> god why did I eat so many tacos? in retrospect that was a terrible idea.
> 
> damn you taco, for being the most delicious and convenient of foods.


I have never heard of someone having just 1 taco....


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

lolz at that thread on women getting more visitor messages.

I was going to write on that guys wall... better not though in case he thinks I'm asking for nudes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> lolz at that thread on women getting more visitor messages.
> 
> I was going to write on that guys wall... better not though in case he thinks I'm asking for nudes.


Be funnier if he then asked you!

The forum has been thoroughly entertaining today.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

People dislike me.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Nat cole king....

Random **** just pops up from my subconscious at any time...i think i have an unconscious disorder.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Be funnier if he then asked you!
> 
> The forum has been thoroughly entertaining today.


Lol it really has.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I have never heard of someone having just 1 taco....


A valid point.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

ospi said:


> so i am now in charge of the engineering department of an engineering company for 4 weeks.
> 
> May god have mercy on my soul.


Hoverboards.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

LALoner said:


> Hoverboards.


:lol  (&#@ing yes!

I thought we were supposed to have flying cars by the year 2000. Where's my flying car??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kk working on flying cars.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Really wish I didn't open that jar of nutella...


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Please be ok, Josh...I'm so worried!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I just went to bed 2 hours ago.. Why am I now up ?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

NES said:


> I just went to bed 2 hours ago.. Why am I now up ?


Went to bed too early.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

LALoner said:


> Went to bed too early.


my body can only take in 7 or 8 hours of sleep max, so if i go to bed at say, 10 pm, i will be awake 8 hours later no matter what. It's like a freaking clock. The alarm goes on and i wake up.

It's kind of annoying lol. Sometimes i would like to go to bed at 9pm and wake up at 12 am the next day because i'm depressed as hell, but it can't happen.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Logan X said:


> my body can only take in 7 or 8 hours of sleep max, so if i go to bed at say, 10 pm, i will be awake 8 hours later no matter what. It's like a freaking clock. The alarm goes on and i wake up.
> 
> It's kind of annoying lol. Sometimes i would like to go to bed at 9pm and wake up at 12 am the next day because i'm depressed as hell, but it can't happen.


I went to bed at 6am ! :um it is now 9am and I am up .... *sigh*


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Can't believe I still enjoy watching old re-runs of friends


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^friends is a good show


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm sore from playing basketball _2 days_ ago...wtfrick.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Gilmore girls come on in 5 minutes. Oy with the poodles already!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why did those old ladies think it was ok to look at my big clinking carrier bag of booze bottles, then at me, and say out loud, 'she looks far too young for that'? I'm 24, it's legal you hags. Keep your silly opinions to yourselves! Probably just jealous. :drunk


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lunch was raw veggies dipped in pesto. Amys organic soup. And a chocolate treat. : )


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Why did those old ladies think it was ok to look at my big clinking carrier bag of booze bottles, then at me, and say out loud, 'she looks far too young for that'? I'm 24, it's legal you hags. Keep your silly opinions to yourselves! Probably just jealous. :drunk


You BOOZE, you LOSE.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> You BOOZE, you LOSE.


That's just not true.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Where is he ....


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> That's just not true.


ikr


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

glock 19. i just love shooting that handgun. classic.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ikr


:lol So you wanna get drunk with me?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :lol So you wanna get drunk with me?


I would love nothing more...for some reason though it's frowned up to show up to work with alcohol on your breath so I'll have to take a rain check.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Why did those old ladies think it was ok to look at my big clinking carrier bag of booze bottles, then at me, and say out loud, 'she looks far too young for that'? I'm 24, it's legal you hags. Keep your silly opinions to yourselves! Probably just jealous. :drunk


:rofl


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I was asked to babysit for 20 minutes , I was like ok erm sure ... I guess. Now we know why some animals eat their own children. Gwad , I hope I was not that bad .. :um ...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

NES said:


> I was asked to babysit for 20 minutes , I was like ok erm sure ... I guess. Now we know why some animals eat their own children. Gwad , I hope I was not that bad .. :um ...


 :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Everyone thinks I'm boring. How do I start caring about this?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

revoltra said:


> Oy with the poodles already!


That is my all time favorite saying.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want some milk.


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

I was at Henry's Marketplace today as its the only local place to buy 5-HTTP.

I was walking towards the cash registers from the produce/bulk buy bins and some young guy who works at the store was *scratching his crotch* while walking towards the produce department. Right in front of me and everyone else.

I thought...ew, I'm so glad I no longer have the money to buy produce from this store!

Imagine the freedom this guy must feel, though. He can scratch his crotch in public...he can do anything! *Must not have social anxiety.*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Don't bother with 5-HTP... it's useless for mood/anxiety, trust me.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Delayed yet again. :troll


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Today in Hobo Terminology:
Grease the Track: to be run over by a train


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I enjoyed the boob talk a few pages back.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I have one of those nights when my confidence is at low


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My headache is gone! Yaaaaaaay.



Ospi said:


> kk working on flying cars.


We're counting on you to make this happen Ospi!



Estelle said:


> Everyone thinks I'm boring. How do I start caring about this?


Awww, I don't think you're boring.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

just changed my mood to straight-up pissed off, after failing again at the same damn exam I failed on the first semester


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm so wasted. It's delightful.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Enjoy that! I'm always sobeeeeer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I'm so wasted. It's delightful.


uh oh a drunk toots is on the loose!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Enjoy that! I'm always sobeeeeer.


Nnnnno noooo nooooooo! Drink! Be merry!



Ospi said:


> uh oh a drunk toots is on the loose!


Come to tiny?


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

i just wanna say how mucch i luv how's everyone.....well..most,,. posting using da caps n' lower cases corrrectly wit little..or no speling mistkes in dhise threads............like real educated ppl over here.. i luv it, nothing like using nooo common writin skills,, like i do now....just for da demostrazion.. yeah.... so.. respect for dat.... ..

I so promise I'm not going to do it again. Whew, that was tough.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

"It is not so very important for a person to learn facts. For that he does not really need a college. He can learn them from books. The value of an education is a liberal arts college is not learning of many facts but the training of the mind to think something that cannot be learned from textbooks."


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> :lol So you wanna get drunk with me?


I would, I have 4 bourbon whiskeys here that have been sitting there for days. I just don't have anyone to drink with.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The more the parents fight - the more and more I dislike both of them.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> I would, I have 4 bourbon whiskeys here that have been sitting there for days. I just don't have anyone to drink with.


Drink up my friend! I have.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There is no one in tiny anyway. And i should prob be working =D


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> There is no one in tiny anyway. And i should prob be working =D


I am in tiny....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

NES said:


> I am in tiny....


which room?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> which room?


erm the

http://fr.tinychat.com/sa2bexposed


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hmm weird. defs empty for me.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wat ??/ .... like 10 people are in it...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Omg!! :eek That was the sexiest McD's drive-thru person ever! And she seemed like she's really fun & has a good sense of humor. I'm so glad she didn't ask me if I wanted ketchup. My reply would've been, "I don't know. I'm scared..." LMAO


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Stop yelling and admit your both wrong !


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You are always on my mindddddd. You are always on my minddddddd.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I don't think I have a birthmark.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

A friend is someone who knows the song in your heart and can sing it back to you when you have forgotten the words


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Heineken, please, please, PLEASE...make a new commercial. The song was/is catchy, but now it's just driving me insane(more insane),


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

How can I get this person out of my house? :stu


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> Heineken, please, please, PLEASE...make a new commercial. The song was/is catchy, but now it's just driving me insane(more insane),


Zomg I knowwwwwwwww. I kindof want to punch that girl her voice is so weird.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Painting. Now. Er...tomorrow, when it's a logical enough time to paint. This has to happen! Then my furniture can finally come over.

I MISS MY STUPID BED AND MY STUPID LAPTOP CART AND MY DRESSER.

Drawers...I dunno how to use you anymooore =(


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Crap. Exercises. I should just do them anyway. Angrily. Lol I don't have the energy for this.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Will you Be My Friend Till The End?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

jet10 said:


> Will you Be My Friend Till The End?


I will. You have a really nice colour of blue for your eyes. You should smile more. :yes


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Okay so Hawking said time travel is pretty much impossible, but if it was possible I wouldn't go to the future. Marti had way too much trouble.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

ermm wow. A random pimple just popped up on my face, haven't seen one of them in about 5 years. :wtf


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Lisa _Laflamme_ is a terrible name, especially since it's made public everyday ... la-phlegm.

phelgm.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

"Kill it with fire"
--
"Lisa Laflamme"

I laughed at that, time to go to bed.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

All these movies make me wish I would have grown up in the '60 or '70's! haha : )


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

complex said:


> All these movies make me wish I would have grown up in the '60 or '70's! haha : )


Then the concept of an online message board would be inconceiiiiiiiiiiivable.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

my laptop must die right nowww


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure if my eyes hurt because I'm super tired or if...well I can't think of another reason my eyes would hurt. I go to bed now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bah, why do I still feel this hint of jealousy, I know I made the right decision and I would be regretting so much if I had not done what I did.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Wish I was in his arms


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jayjaythejetplane said:


>


This is a great idea for my laptop... not that it hasn't already died several times from overheating


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I would commit regicide for an ice cream cone right about now.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I have wasted my whole life in front of a computer for nothing. All it has given me is a plethura of useless facts and made me possibly the worlds fastest google searcher.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Bah, why do I still feel this hint of jealousy, I know I made the right decision and I would be regretting so much if I had not done what I did.


The heart can be retarded. lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My friend was ranking all the dudes she slept with.

Friend: Oh! I forgot one more: Ayla!
Me: What kindof name is Ayla?
Friend: Oh, it's a girl.
Me: You slept with a girl?!
Friend: Ummmmmmmmmmmm maybe
Me: So are you bi?
Friend: No! I'm totally straight. I just slept with her once. We might sleep together again, I dunno. It's hard! Vaginas are so confusing! I know I have my own but like...still.


I have really really really weird friends.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I miss you already


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Never would have guessed my alcoholism could be such a wonderful icebreaker. Huh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why is everything fun illegal in this country?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I better hide and pretend I didn't see the notification :hide


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

*sigh* same **** different day.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Woken up by a text at 7 in the morning...mmmkay...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn lulzsec are on a rampage. They even took down Eve Online, Minecraft and League of Legend down...why?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Not enough sleep but today is a beautiful day too bad I have to work!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't stop picking at my cuticles. I've been doing it since Elementary and they are just always ripped and scabby. I've been in the middle of class when I was writing a test, trying not to get the blood from my nails to get on the paper. My nails are pretty good now I guess, but I've been picking at my thumb for the past few days. It can't be good to always have open wounds on your hands.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's raining. :rain


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

My parents are idiots. 
_Lol you picked up the wrong passports, the corners are cut off for a reason stupid_


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone messaged me on facebook...

...pretending I'm not here. :tiptoe


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

If I had a gun I'd have blown both your heads off and laughed you dumb ****s.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

A couple weeks ago meat, thru no effort of my own, became gross to eat. Ive been vegging out ever since. V odd.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

SoCo is girly? Aww man...


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Interesting


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Is this forum too negative?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

dunno what's happening, my fb shows my friends list has only 36 people..16 unfriends in a day??  I'm getting popular :boogie


Edit: Problem solved. I killed it :clap


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I HATE American Visa's. Why do they have to make it so difficult  I'm just an English girl who can't reach anything because she's so small  Not a ****ing terrorist!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'm just an English girl who can't reach anything because she's so small


:hug


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I was supposed to move about a week ago :troll


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've made some personal progress, but I'm back for a bit.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Strangely, the last time I was active (less than 2 months ago) there was a guy in my History class that I thought seemed really interesting, and wanted to get to know more, but I didn't think he knew I existed. We ended up in a group together for a project, started talking a bit on Facebook, he asked for my cell phone number. After not long at all he wanted to hang out with me, and because of my anxiety and whatever else, I told him I couldn't. After getting to know this person a bit more I find he's not the person I thought he was, or the one I made him out to be. Now, I no longer want anything to do with him, and he's already told me that he is interested in me, and still insists we hang out. Funny how quickly things change.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

2 family members are royally pissed at me. I'm annoyed as **** with another. And haven't talked to the last one yet today.

Pretty typical.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Im mentally exhausted... Ugh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oh gwad .. this is going to take forever ..........


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be nice to have a free evening one of these days.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If all men are pigs, and some pigs are delicious, does this make me bacon?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Man I'm really in a sucky mood. And it's not even because the Canucks suck.

I had a horribly exhausting day at work. People in my class are annoying. One of my colleagues was really rude to me and is blaming me for not catching has multiple screw ups. Ergh.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

700.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I hate going to sleep with such an empty feeling. There's nothing in my life to grab on to and say "this is why I'm living". I feel like a zombie who wakes up and wanders around day to day without direction because I have no other options. There has to be more to life than holding out on a misguided hope for a miracle :sigh


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not tall enough for this ride.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> I'm not tall enough for this ride.


This ride called life?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I need a life coach.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

time to a dance!! :boogie ^_^


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

boo


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a terrible temper.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I dislike my father.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's way too hot in here right now. It's cool outside so there is no Earthly reason for this.

I wish I had one of those inflatable kiddie pools in my room. I don't care how weird or impractical that would be. I would totally sit in it and it would be so many different kinds of awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe this.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Meehh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am SOOOOO sick of seeing this advertisement! :mum


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I hate it when my cousin buts in when I'm talking to my parents. Please STFU so I can talk FFS.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> I hate it when my cousin buts in when I'm talking to my parents. Please STFU so I can talk FFS.


She's still annoying me :blank

omfg how long can someone talk for!!!

****ing annoying...


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo Flow said:


> She's still annoying me :blank
> 
> omfg how long can someone talk for!!!
> 
> ****ing annoying...


Still talking... 
:mum


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Omg shut up!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

> Current
> 
> President at Penguin Canada
> President at Penguin Canada
> ...


David Davidar, you should update your Linkedin profile.

Random thought number two:

Two of the buildings I can see from my window contain naked men who shake out their sheets from their balconies. Perhaps this is a form of communication? In any case, I hope my own building does not contain any naked sheet shakers, as I don't really want butt lint and pubic hair flying my way.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

back to sleep... nope 8 hours of work first :/


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

What is up with these cows...they are going nuts...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pita said:


> ...butt lint and pubic hair flying my way.


I've never ever had this thought cross the space between my ears. Until today. Thank you.
---------

Boehner commenting on A Weiner eh.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My day:
Wake up
Get up
Have vision go black and a ringing in my ears
Fall down onto a pair of weights
Get up and clean said room, so this never happens again

My room is a mess, and I had decided yesterday that I was going to clean it today. Then I injure myself because of my own laziness. Awesome. As for why I blacked out, I have not a clue.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I think the Sun suffers from SAD, he keeps hiding behind the clouds.


----------



## Mileena (Apr 11, 2011)

Alcohol is my friend. I just wish I didn't have such a bad case of gastritis.

Maybe if I triple my omeoprazole doses it'll be ok...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Cold pizza and hot coffee...breakfast of champions.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Still talking...
> :mum


Oh dear..!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Drunker than a mutha****er


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> Omg shut up!


LOL who in ****s name is annoying you this much? O_O


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Mileena said:


> Alcohol is my friend. I just wish I didn't have such a bad case of gastritis.
> 
> Maybe if I triple my omeoprazole doses it'll be ok...


Alcohol is my best friend today too, yay go us!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Cold pizza and hot coffee...breakfast of champions.


Very nutritious!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like a poop popsicle right now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for spraying me with hot piss this morning. I'm taking you to have your balls removed pronto.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^just don't expect your dog to ever be the same again after removing them... just ask my dog.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> ^just don't expect your dog to ever be the same again after removing them... just ask my dog.


It wasn't my dog, it was my housemate. He's even more socially retarded than I am.

No, it was my bunny. I think he'll be a lot more docile when he's had the snip.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I was going to sunbathe, but then my parents told me somebody is coming by to take a picture of the house for insurance purposes.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

and i remain unbeaten as the fastest guy with a gun in my platoon. woohoo.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Well... so much for that. :roll


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel more confident when I wear shoes that make me taller. Made me feel like a boss a bit today at my interview LOL


----------



## Mileena (Apr 11, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> Alcohol is my best friend today too, yay go us!


:high5 cheers

just pretend they have huge beer mugs in their hands


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

kathy903 said:


> I feel more confident when I wear shoes that make me taller. Made me feel like a boss a bit today at my interview LOL


Did u sell an astronaut pen? lol

I think I just quit smoking again WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why are there so many trolls in tinychat? Why don't these people have anything better to do? :wife


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

at least I know I'm not hard on myself when other people confirm my ugliness. :rain when will this end.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It rained again.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Unforgivable, Northfield.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> at least I know I'm not hard on myself when other people confirm my ugliness. :rain when will this end.


Whoever "confirmed" that must have been blind. :squeeze

------------

What do people do for fun that would be fun for me??


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Time to go for my "lose weight, feel great" walk. 2 miles, here I come!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

weak game


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I always forget how much fun it is to drive on twisty mountain roads.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

No, you don't understand okay? If you understood, you would stop insisting.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I don't' feel well, but I gotta get this move over with. School starts Monday :/


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

My cat is trying to steal my headphones! :wtf


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

That awkward moment where you say goodbye then walk the same way.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> That awkward moment where you say goodbye then walk the same way.


Happens to me all too often. :roll :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

kathy903 said:


> I feel more confident when I wear shoes that make me taller. Made me feel like a boss a bit today at my interview LOL


I know what you mean. I'm a little over 5 feet, so...yeah. I don't get to wear heels to a lab, tho. :b

I should do it anyway...
like a boss. 8)

Yeahno I would never do that people look at me strangely enough already.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Stop flirting with little girls... You're like 15 years older, ew.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

pita said:


> Two of the buildings I can see from my window contain naked men who shake out their sheets from their balconies. Perhaps this is a form of communication? In any case, I hope my own building does not contain any naked sheet shakers, as I don't really want butt lint and pubic hair flying my way.


Ahahahah xD

this may have made my night.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish I was German and cool like Paul Van Dyk.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder if I can take another beer from the fridge without anyone noticing. I'll have to be super quiet if I do. Like a mouse. If I get caught tomorrow for taking the alcohol maybe I can blame it on the dog again. I think if I look completely unaware and earnest while accusing the dog of being a drunk my roomie will probably forgive me.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

What the hell. I spilled a bit of water from my fish tank and now it's left a weird stain on the carpet.

Must be from all that fish pee in the water.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:squeeze Wish it was Friday!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

<3


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

stay positive...stay positive.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Someone is playing the piano. It's soothing.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The board game Risk is awesome. I want some people to play with me. I have actually never even played it in real life, only online. I wish I could.

I want to do a bunch of things. And I can't do any of them.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

tempted to go to school tomorrow classy...with like blazer + dress shirt.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't like my family at all.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ahh ****, I feel terrible today!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

14 minutes to Friday


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Some people are interested for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope this pinecone is a good luck charm, I'm going to need it


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

There's a poop ton of Taco Bell in the fridge you say? For whom doth I owe for this great honor...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Eating Taco Bell at 11 o clock at night seems unnecessary.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

In less than 24 hrs I'll be outta here


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Clipped someone else's toenails today...let's hope I can't say that again anytime soon.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I should not have eaten that frozen pizza.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont know why, but I decided to randomly chat on facebook with a girl from school. Actually had a 30 min conv...huh.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Levitating breakfast!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I gotta sleep early tonight.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

atticusfinch said:


> i feel like i want to throw up and it's definitely because of that *coconut frappuccino*.


Not surprising - I feel a little nauseated just reading that!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I should not have eaten that frozen pizza.


You're supposed to heat those up first.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

frick my fractal


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't take this guy seriously. Look at him. He's wearing a goddamned bow tie.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Spindrift said:


> I can't take this guy seriously. Look at him. He's wearing a goddamned bow-tie.


Sorry about that. I'll take it off.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

"I'm not trying to be negative or anything, just realistic."

Surprise surprise, that's always your excuse.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nidhoggr said:


> "I'm not trying to be negative or anything, just realistic."
> 
> Surprise surprise, that's always your excuse.


Oh that's a cracker that one, the usual excuse.

ps. IT'S FRIDAY, EVERYBODY RUSSIAN, CHOSE THE BACK SEAT.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

pickles yummy!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

So much for sleeping...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ i knoes. just pulled an all nighter ><


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

ospi said:


> oh that's a cracker that one, the usual excuse.
> 
> Ps. It's friday, everybody russian, chose the back seat.


my hand is a dolphin


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The owl squawks at midnight.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Naps are good for getting rid of headaches. :yes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Just had a good one...


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> The owl squawks at midnight.


the bear fishes at dawn.

:stu


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bonzu said:


> the bear fishes at dawn.
> 
> :stu


Meet me at the docks at midnight. Bring the data but be discrete. We're being watched.
:sus


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

why


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Meet me at the docks at midnight. Bring the data but be discrete. We're being watched.
> :sus


In the dead of night, dressed in trenchcoat and a fedora hat, i walk up to a secluded post and lean on it. I place the briefcase i brought with me down on the floor beside me and take out my favorite pack of bubble gum cigarrettes. Now i wait for my contact while cursing myself over the fact that i didn't go to the restroom beforehand.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It was a dark and stormy night. I was meeting Bonzu on the docks at midnight. I could see him standing there, leaning against a post. He had a candy cigarette hanging from the corner of his mouth. There was a briefcase on the ground next to him. I pulled the brim of my hat down low so that those watching couldn't see my face. "Is that the stuff? I asked, gesturing towards the case.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I Wish it would blow.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> It was a dark and stormy night. I was meeting Bonzu on the docks at midnight. I could see him standing there, leaning against a post. He had a candy cigarette hanging from the corner of his mouth. There was a briefcase on the ground next to him. I pulled the brim of my hat down low so that those watching couldn't see my face. "Is that the stuff? I asked, gesturing towards the case.


It was colder than I expected (I was shivering but don't tell anyone). I took out my candy cigarette tossed it on the floor and stepped on it. I saw a man with a hat covering his eyes I thought for a second he was going to walk straight into something (he didn't). "Is that the stuff?" he asked pointing at my briefcase. At that moment i felt a bit embarrassed(it was my dirty laundry) i cleared my throat and said no. "You sure you weren't followed?" i asked as i dug in to my trench coat pocket, took out a brown waterproof envelope and handed it over. "look through it make sure you got what you want okay."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The bear to the North drinks alone.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> The bear to the North drinks alone.


The Eagle in the East is perched on a cliff.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Knowing others is intelligence; knowing yourself is true wisdom. Mastering others is strength; mastering yourself is true power. Lao-Tzu


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Virtue is an angel, but she is a blind one, and must ask Knowledge to show her the pathway that leads to her goal. ~Horace Mann,


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bonzu said:


> It was colder than I expected (I was shivering but don't tell anyone). I took out my candy cigarette tossed it on the floor and stepped on it. I saw a man with a hat covering his eyes I thought for a second he was going to walk straight into something (he didn't). "Is that the stuff?" he asked pointing at my briefcase. At that moment i felt a bit embarrassed(it was my dirty laundry) i cleared my throat and said no. "You sure you weren't followed?" i asked as i dug in to my trench coat pocket, took out a brown waterproof envelope and handed it over. "look through it make sure you got what you want okay."


It was! I finally knew who killed JR. I could tell you but then I would have to kill you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's funny how different people's definitions of "****" can be.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

laura024 said:


> It's funny how different people's definitions of "****" can be.


Definitely lol


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> It was! I finally knew who killed JR. I could tell you but then I would have to kill you.


:sus:lol:boogie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate drinking out of my water bottle when it's full.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jealousy can be a real female dog sometimes i swear


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

If you ever need tips on ****ing up your life, I'm an expert.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I was going to go jogging but the stupid garbagemen had to come.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> bonzu and amocholes - do continue, please.


I'm glad you enjoyed our little short story but sadly that was all.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure what the frick got into me but I ran like 80% more than I usually do.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have this huge problem of comparing myself to others...:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I think the cable dude is in my room right now. This is embarrassing. :?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This is where I'm supposed to put on embarrassingly tight shorts and ride my bike 30 Miles. I DONT WANT TO. Actually i do. I'm just sleepy.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I may or may not have consumed an entire bag of bite-sized brownies in one sitting.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Subtle as a brick you are! I bet they were delicious..


If you pizza when you're supposed to french fry, you're going to have a baad time.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

oops..I thought i will get banned for that :hide


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Think I'll get a nose piercing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just bought a new laptop.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Im Tired


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> Think I'll get a nose piercing.


I should do the same...been meaning to do it since last May :um


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

omg a women made the first move on a dating site. my problems are solved.


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Something smells burnt. Maybe the microwave caught fire.....


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just a few more hours until I'm free.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Janitor: Boo hoo. Where's my win? Do you think anyone thanks me for cleaning the bathrooms?
Turk: Janitor, the bathrooms are filthy.
Janitor: Well no one was thanking me so I quit cleaning them.

:lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Bonzu said:


> The Eagle in the East is perched on a cliff.


The hyena laughs when masturbating.

Hmmm, somehow I think this story won't end well.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Demerzel said:


> The hyena laughs when masturbating.
> 
> Hmmm,* somehow I think this story won't end well.*


Maybe.... you're right....:flush:fall:tiptoe we should probably end it there no?:haha:teeth


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

God, I hate this song.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...well played, Mauer.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Bonzu said:


> Maybe.... you're right....:flush:fall:tiptoewe should probably end it there no?:haha:teeth


The End :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I srsly need a dual-sim phone right now.

Or maybe I can switch between 2 different provider sim cards... :idea


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Be not angry that you cannot make others as you wish them to be, since you cannot make yourself as you wish to be. ~Thomas à Kempis, _Imitation of Christ_,


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

For lunch I sprinkled some blueberries on top of my blueberry yogurt.

_Did I just blow your minds?_


----------



## Mileena (Apr 11, 2011)

Throwing telephone receivers at the wall with full force can help you through a rage outburst. If they break for good, it's even more effective.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Think I'll get a nose piercing.


Lip piercings are where it's at. There's something incredibly sexy about a girl with a lip ring.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> Lip piercings are where it's at. There's something incredibly sexy about a girl with a lip ring.


seriously eh?  what about a little nose stud? Lip piercings seem like they'd be a pain. I'll convert you to liking nose piercings.

-------

I got 20 minutes to find a bikini. I'm buying the cheapest pair I find as long as it's not lime green.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> seriously eh?  what about a little nose stud? Lip piercings seem like they'd be a pain. I'll convert you to liking nose piercings.


Nose studs are hot too!!! I like all kinds of piercings, no need to convert me yo


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. They actually handled that quite well.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Dinner went fine. Ah, such a weight lifted off my chest.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank god it's my last night in this hellhole.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh dear, one of my roommates is friends with a guy I used to know in elementary school. Neither of us was willing to admit to recognizing the other, which made things super awkward.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

it's friday!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What's for dinnar?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that normal??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> ...well played, Mauer.


I thought you should know that the day after the big game my dad yelled out the car window at some man to take off his Boston jersey. :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Is that normal??


Of course it is. How else am I supposed to catch a hamster?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

My last log in & post before I move. Goodbye past. Hello future


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> Of course it is. How else am I supposed to catch a hamster?


If only you knew what I was referring to. :lol


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

omfg SOOO BORED


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why is this stomach virus standing in the way of me wanting to my pizza...:tiptoe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> Why is this stomach virus standing in the way of me wanting to my pizza...:tiptoe


Don't do it!! You have the powah...to resist pizza. Trust me it will not help your stomach.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Don't do it!! You have the powah...to resist pizza. Trust me it will not help your stomach.


Ok Ill try not to! :lol, it has eat me written all over it though :tiptoe


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It's hard not to be amused sometimes by all the ridiculous stuff I do to avoid feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Why in the world am I still awake.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

So this girl I had a crush on in 5th grade just added me on Facebook. She was super cute when we were younger, but now...:eek mannnnn she's HOT!!! I mean...yeah. Weird thing is, she has almost 1700 "friends"...but only 10 mutual friends. Out of all the people she could have added that we both knew back then, she chooses me?? I think we talked once or twice and we were in a group project once...I remember those days being the highlights of my childhood though lol. 
Soooo do I just accept and forget it or do I write to her? I feel like at least saying hello and laughing about my memories of her.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I forgot about my bunny and didn't feed it for a straight week.
Than I showered it..I don't think your supposed to shower bunnies 
Because my bunny looked very frightening after that..I almost didn't Want
To touch him. I'm awful with pets UGH


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Soooo do I just accept and forget it or do I write to her? I feel like at least saying hello and laughing about my memories of her.


Invite her out to lunch under the premise of "catching up", then woo her over~


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I talk to much.
a little too much...I can see people getting annoyed.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

My brain not here


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

They're always sitting on the other side of the door, waiting for me to finish my shower. Every time. It straddles the border separating cute and creepy.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The implications of the theories of relativity blow my mind. I guess I'm not quite as intelligent as Einstein was.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

So far on this website I have found a Katy Perry lookalike and an Angelina Jolie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

If I can get through these next two days relatively easy I will be a happy lad.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

"She's literally on a roller coaster to Hell."

*YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT "LITERALLY" MEANS, SHUT THE HELL UP!*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ wtf... o_o


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> "She's literally on a roller coaster to Hell."
> 
> *YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT "LITERALLY" MEANS, SHUT THE HELL UP!*


****Video removed due to obscene language****

:clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My modem literally just died wtf


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> David Cross
> 
> :clap


I literally died laughing, man. _

Literally_.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

*3000 :yay *I have an addiction, it is called SAS.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I love my cat.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

But , I don't wanna clean


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Omg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bonzu said:


> The Eagle in the East is perched on a cliff.


The Eagle Wings will soar over Bear.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Things to do: (Green is complete :lol)

aye aye aye
Get license renewed 
Laundry - clothes, bedding
Pick up family room
Clean kitchen/dishes
Pay bills
Laundry - clean bedding 
Nap

Let's see what I actually get done. Waiting until the last minute is not my forté. I think I can get the nap and the bills in :lol.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Naps always supersede everything else. I got a nasty head cold so I'll be doing plenty of it myself.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

D'awww, my drunken ladies thread got locked. 

----

There are so many pretentious, snooty and arrogant twots in this city. I hate your tweed jackets, your satchels, your bow ties and your weird trousers. Go fack yourselves.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Invite her out to lunch under the premise of "catching up", then woo her over~


Oh no, there'll be none of that lol. I just didn't know if I should even say hello(I decided against it)...it's weird when people add me on there but don't write to me.

Sooooo, it's the day before Fathers Day and I still haven't gotten him anything. Better get going...I hate shopping.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

“You see things; and you say, 'Why?' But I dream things that never were; and I say, 'Why not?'


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Catalina dressing and cucumbers........ yum!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The Fathers Day card I got for my dad says: 
"Thanks for taking care of everything around here that is broke...including me." :clap


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't listen to Trent Reznor right now... too many naughty thoughts...

_bow down before the one you serve. you're going to get what you deserve._

It just got super hot in here, need to turn off itunes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why am I listening to French house music?

Someone please answer me this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5.5 hour update...


millenniumman75 said:


> Things to do: (Green is complete :lol)
> 
> aye aye aye
> Get license renewed
> ...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I learned not to post in the Society & Culture... It just makes me feel like crap when I disagree or someone else disagrees with the option as I think they hate me.. Wooo - SA.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Eagle Wings will soar over Bear.


The Bear, sitting silently by the rushing waters, watches The Eagle's soaring wings above him.

(Honestly I have no idea where this is going^ but i like it)


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

NES said:


> I learned not to post in the Society & Culture... It just makes me feel like crap when I disagree or someone else disagrees with the option as I think they hate me.. Wooo - SA.


Mhhm, been there.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Started an OKCupid profile...let the adventure (and inevitable failure and subsequent profile deletion) begin...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm finally doing my laundry! :boogie


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

It would be nice to meet all contributors to this SAS website, organize a 10-day "party" with different kinds of activities and intensive workshops........ Oh that would be so awesome to see you all in person. :group


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What an uncomfortable chair.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Eliza said:


> Started an OKCupid profile...let the adventure (and inevitable failure and subsequent profile deletion) begin...


That's the spirit!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9 hour update

Things to do: (Green is complete :lol)

aye aye aye
Get license renewed 
Laundry - clothes
Pick up family room (in progress)
Clean kitchen/dishes
Pay bills
Laundry - clean bedding 
Nap

ADDITIONAL WORK DONE (EXCEEDING EXPECTATIONS)
Bathroom sinks/one toilet clean


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bonzu said:


> The Bear, sitting silently by the rushing waters, watches The Eagle's soaring wings above him.
> (Honestly I have no idea where this is going^ but i like it)


The Eagle lands on tree branch, watching over Bear drinking alone in the North


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

That was the weirdest music video I have ever watched(and not in a good way) :sus


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

this isnt working


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm worried about my car being in the street, but today is one of those days when I'm not willing to face the outside world, so there it will remain one more night. Please be okay. Don't talk to strangers. Run over anyone who so much as touches you. I'll spend tomorrow with you.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

"I seent you lookin yo'.

You probably a gadamn national champion or someit hu?!"


Maybe I am the national champion?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Everyone's gone! Initiate top secret dance party in 3...2...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Today I learned that David Tennant was in a Harry Potter movie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Well the first 11 hours of my shift were cool. And then with 2 hours to go the **** hit the fan. And I was all by my lonesome. 

And the girl I really wanted to get a reply from denied me. :rain


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Today I learned who David Tennant is.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Been eating peanut butter/banana sandwiches, and peanut butter/jam sandwiches, my whole life...and the thought never occurred to me, until recently...to make a peanut butter/banana/jam sandwich. I'm so disappointed it took me so long...


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Vitamin water is taking over my life


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The sky outside my window is a vibrant orange, with shades of violet, right now. 

It's beautiful.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I just made myself a pizza, not too bad!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Phone died lost everything... 2 months until a new one. Not ok.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have work to do around the house!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Trollz be trolling tonight...:tiptoe


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Into the ocean, end it all...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

thou art rending me asunder, lisa.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Crying for his favorite quilt now. I've created a monster.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

i am so bored. so very bored. so very very bored. so so so very very very very very boreddddd.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> Today I learned that David Tennant was in a Harry Potter movie.


I must watch this now.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

There is such thing as too much cute.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

To the mods

- I went to the beginning of a big thread and saw someone with over 10,000 posts permanently banned 

That's outrageous! You have to let me know what happened


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> There is such thing as too much cute.


my god it's like a cutesplosion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

theseshackles said:


> To the mods
> 
> - I went to the beginning of a big thread and saw someone with over 10,000 posts permanently banned
> 
> That's outrageous! You have to let me know what happened


You'd have to tell us who it is, we don't even know who you are referring to. Some people were banned by user request before the option ever came up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Things to do: (Green is complete :lol)

aye aye aye
Get license renewed 
Laundry - clothes
Pick up family room
Clean kitchen/dishes
Pay bills
Laundry - clean bedding 
Nap


ADDITIONAL WORK DONE (EXCEEDING EXPECTATIONS)
Two bathrooms sinks/toilets clean
Make bed with clean bedding
Clean bedroom vanity
Vacuum kitchen floor

Some more work may need to be done tomorrow, but I am tired and could really use a shower - I haven't showered in almost two days :afr.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> You'd have to tell us who it is, we don't even know who you are referring to. Some people were banned by user request before the option ever came up.


WineKitty


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Man, what a day. My mom and I were in the car just driving along and this fancy crazy infiniti decides to pull out from their lane without looking and BLAM. So we pull over and the inifiniti and a SECOND infiniti behind it pull over and like 8 asian 20 year olds get out and one girl owns the car but her buddy with a temporary foreign licence was driving and she was begging us to not go through the insurance company but just do it privately and they were all talking in Mandarin to each other and pointing at us and blaaaaaaargh. Turns out they were late to a party. My neck hurts.

In more fun news, see below to discover how 2Talkative and I spend our Friday nights. My house has the hippest SAS parties everrrrrrrrr.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah, well, sometimes even veterans can push the limits of membership. It's not just the fools, trolls, newbies, and junior members.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> In more fun news, see below to discover how 2Talkative and I spend our Friday nights. My house has the hippest SAS parties everrrrrrrrr.


Pssht. You played scrabble, that's awesome. Here's what I've done today:










(Hint: Nothing)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can drive again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

coincidence i suppose


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ran out of my normal shampoo so using this new shampoo + conditioner...:no...makes me hair look dumb. Dumber than usual I should say.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

The kids are going to be restless today. Might just show up to work in riot gear.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I found 50 cents in one of my bras! Maybe it means I'll be lucky.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

448 B/s - 87.6 kB of 55.6 MB, 1 day left :fall hoyoyoy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> In more fun news, see below to discover how 2Talkative and I spend our Friday nights. My house has the hippest SAS parties everrrrrrrrr.


So who won?!?!! :b

I want to play Scrabble, now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The sky finally opened up after temporary thundershowers. Maybe there will be a rainbow. Maybe there'll be..._a double rainbow. _


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I smell like gasoline and motor oil right now. 


And I kinda like it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's still ugly outside. This is why I haven't been going for walks.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Titanic is on.
Leo is so fine.
I'm never able to skip this flick.
And that car scene.

LOL


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

lol "front bottoms" :b

AND

"I don't think there's anything on this planet that more trumpets life that the sunflower. For me that's because of the reason behind its name. Not because it looks like the sun but because it follows the sun. During the course of the day, the head tracks the journey of the sun across the sky. A satellite dish for sunshine. Wherever light is, no matter how weak, these flowers will find it. And that's such an admirable thing. And such a lesson in life." - Calendar Girls (2003)

Okay, I'm watching an old lady chick flick...what of it?!!! *puts hands on hips*


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

uuuuuuuuugh merde. Procrastination is winning.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Turf toe never goes away, huh...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> So who won?!?!! :b
> 
> I want to play Scrabble, now.


................me!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I smell like gasoline and motor oil right now.
> 
> And I kinda like it.


I love the smell of gasoline, and a man + gasoline = even better :teeth

---------------

I'm really nervous about leaving the house today. Guess that's what a couple days of shut-in time does to me. Other humans... with their judging eyes... traffic... malls... it's all so scary!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I smell like rabbit piss - ewww.... >.<


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

...well at least it's not monkey piss?

Glass half full? :stu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Hush up ... 

Want some rabbit stew ?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Who says boobs can't get you anything for free  £114 I don't have to pay! woo!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> In more fun news, see below to discover how 2Talkative and I spend our Friday nights. My house has the hippest SAS parties everrrrrrrrr.


"Lobed"?

Also, did you see a doctor about your neck?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Was having a "blah" day until I started eating from this bag of almonds. It's not really the almonds that cheered me up, but on the back of the bag it says "Ingredients: Almonds"

Really?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> I love the smell of gasoline, and a man + gasoline = even better :teeth


It sure is a wonderful fragrance, eh. *dowses self in gasoline while twirling in a circle*



> I'm really nervous about leaving the house today. Guess that's what a couple days of shut-in time does to me. Other humans... with their judging eyes... traffic... malls... it's all so scary!


Yeppers... It's a big scary world out there.



the cheat said:


> Was having a "blah" day until I started eating from this bag of almonds. It's not really the almonds that cheered me up, but on the back of the bag it says "Ingredients: Almonds"
> 
> Really?


I've heard that almonds are actually really good for your mental health. So who knows, maybe it _is_ the almonds...

And hey, you can now put your mind at ease knowing there are no added preservatives.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Lord of the dings, part one. Sand the fook out of it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ohio here I come - joy ..


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My hair needs deep conditioning, its looking very dry and brittle!


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I just spent 134 dollars at Victorias secret..every square foot of my room is filled with things..Awesome Sale!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

José González might be my favorite artist of all time.

Oh and I want to play scrabble.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Midnight in Paris again. Its perfect. What can i say?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Rosedubh said:


> I found 50 cents in one of my bras! Maybe it means I'll be lucky.


She's a witch!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

My sleeping patterns are all messed up..it's 12:10, I guess I should be going to sleep now? :con


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Hope I can wake up on time for the first day of school :troll


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Emma Stone either has regular sized eyes and a tiny head, or a regular sized head and freakishly enormous eyes.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What a boring day...


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> Emma Stone either has regular sized eyes and a tiny head, or a regular sized head and freakishly enormous eyes.


I think she's beyond gorgeous but that voice is a turnoff (for me). I think I have some kind of voice fetish because it seems a girl's voice matters more to me than her looks when it comes to attraction.

Hmm, maybe this belonged in the "weird fetishes" thread instead...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

This could either go amazingly well or terribly bad...No inbetween. I feel like is a risk I must take.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope the house sells soon.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

The more tranquil a man becomes, the greater is his success, his influence, his power for good. Calmness of mind is one of the beautiful jewels of wisdom.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> "Lobed"?
> 
> Also, did you see a doctor about your neck?


Haha that was 2talk. According to the 3rd edition Ultimate Scrabble Player's Dictionary though, it's a word!

No, I didn't 



Deathinmusic said:


> Oh and I want to play scrabble.


Yes you do! With me! I will totally make a habit of playing Scrabble with SAS members.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Emptyheart101 said:


> I just spent 134 dollars at Victorias secret..every square foot of my room is filled with things..Awesome Sale!


victorias secret underwear on sale?! I would be so there... if not for anxiety.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Eagle lands on tree branch, watching over Bear drinking alone in the North


I'm sorry millenniumman i got nothing...:um:sigh


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Yes you do! With me! I will totally make a habit of playing Scrabble with SAS members.


You won't be quite as enthusiastic after I crush you though. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^You most probably would, I'm not very good at Scrabble. Could we play boggle too?

WOAHWOAHWOAH I am officially at 2.00 posts per day!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> victorias secret underwear on sale?! I would be so there... if not for anxiety.


...me too. :duck


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^You most probably would, I'm not very good at Scrabble. Could we play boggle too?


I had to look it up but it looks fun so I'm game.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if Randy Quaid is housebroken.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

mmmm burritos 2 days in a row. I'm truly in the city of Angels.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why do people still like me after I stop talking to them?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn....didn't work out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My age changed on me already :lol.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ Happy Birthday!! :hb :yay


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Officially freaking out now. Time to chill lmao


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks, DontWorryBeHappy 

....I am heading to bed early - I want an early start tomorrow!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Go to bed. Fine.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow, apparently some people get offended when you cut a piece of cake and lick off the icing and throw out the cake.

I thought I was being so clever too


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

WOAH GUYS.

I just had the biggest academic mind **** ever.

I'm writing a progress report for my lab class and need to cite a poster I made. I am referencing my own work. 

It's all Perfectionist has determined blah blah blah blah blah, as suggested previously by Perfectionist (2011).

I'm writing a citation of MYSELF. WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAHWOAH.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist, my brain is hurting trying to comprehend what you just typed. It's just like..whoooaaaaaaa duuuude. Whoa.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I seriously think it broke some sort of academic time space continuum.

I am doing science both in the past and present at exactly the same time! Woawoaaaah.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Who is wiki and how do I contribute to him/her? I'm a team player and make a mean loaf of banana bread. Just sayin'. The offer is on the table...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm not religious, but I might pray tonight. :afr lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I seriously think it broke some sort of academic time space continuum.
> 
> I am doing science both in the past and present at exactly the same time! Woawoaaaah.


I think we just hit this point:


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Emptyheart101 said:


> I just spent 134 dollars at Victorias secret..every square foot of my room is filled with things..Awesome Sale!


god I love their semi annual sale. it's like one of my reasons for living.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

gunnyhighway said:


> i think we just hit this point:


lmao!!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

what!?! it's monday today? :doh


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

New music time, Beartato.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

working nights REALLY ****S YOU UP


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

LALoner said:


> She's a witch!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

can someone please just stab me in the ****ing face right now


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder what I did to my leg last night. :|


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't check my email anymore.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

It's like my brain is capable of clarity and normalcy for instances but then quickly reverts back to it's anxious/avoidant/depressed/painfully quiet self. I wish I could hold those moments longer.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

What the hell is wrong with me...
I've actually started to LIKE Big bang theory? 

This is awful, just plain awful :no.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

It's a jungle in there.. :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

it's like a jungle sometimes it makes me wonder how i keep from going under


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Broken glass, everywhere...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Stilla said:


> What the hell is wrong with me...
> I've actually started to LIKE Big bang theory?
> 
> This is awful, just plain awful :no.


I'd say.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

People pissing on the stairs, you know they just don't care..


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn strike. The one time I actually have mail, and it's not being delivered.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Just noticed MojoCrunch self-banned  aww.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

When black men say "HELL to the NO" it makes my day.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You know what rules your face? NUTTER BUTTER BITES


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP Ryan Dunn


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

^ whaaaat? 

Oh wow... fiery crash :\


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

God damn these stomach cramp!!! It sucks to be a woman one week per month


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hate my life


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

and that was my last day of high school.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

irishK said:


> Thinking of wearing my Canucks bikini to the beach today. I wonder if I'll be flipped over and lit on fire.


I feel bad for laughing at this.

-----

Whenever I blow my nose, I hear squeaks in my ears. Common cold, you so crazy.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

jet10:1059085011 said:


> The more tranquil a man becomes, the greater is his success, his influence, his power for good. Calmness of mind is one of the beautiful jewels of wisdom.


Lovin it.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I've noticed that the medication experts at this website never seem to make any progress.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just threw my cigs away. I'm gonna feel some withdrawal tonight :troll


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Meowth, that's right!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> You know what rules your face? NUTTER BUTTER BITES


This is a fair and accurate statement.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Raise your hand if you had a cool sex dream last night.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

People can be petty and pathetic sometimes.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

You learn to like someone when you find out what makes them laugh, but you can never truly love someone until you find out what makes them cry.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I am the destroyer of ants!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Everything I have said today has come out wrong and offended someone.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh sweet heavenly jesus the man who invented these carrot cake cupcakes better pay for my liposuction.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh lawd, the spider disappeared. Where the **** did it go? Where the **** did it go?! 

...I'm sure I'll be looking like a tweaked out squirrel the rest of the night now.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Apparently my ancestors were a bunch of Confederates. The plot thickens!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Its gonne be an interesting week...:tiptoe


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

did i really just use the term Godga? 

ugh.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

3 days in a row of burritos :boogie I went to a taco truck by my house tonight. When I opened the bag there was a package of sides. Inside was a roasted onion & 3 roasted peppers. Just took a bite of the pepper & my mouth is burning LMAO!!! I love the food in L.A. mmmmmmmm


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope I get hired on at this nearby place tomorrow. I just started a job somewhere else yesterday, but driving 35 miles at four 'o clock every morning just to make a measly 8/hr? To hell with that.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> did i really just use the term Godga?
> 
> ugh.


Did you?

_Or did Godga do it through you?_


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel like over-reacting...but I'm not going to. I'm gonna bury it deep, deep, deep down inside, right where it belongs.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm....I wonder if I ****ed it up. Quite possible that I lost my only friend tonight.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahahaha I just beat my mom 125 to 19 in boggle.

I DESTROY EVERYTHING IN MY PATH GARRR GARRR GARRRRRR.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Tonight I'm drinking a non-diet cola. I feel like the Jesse James of soft drinks.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Raise your hand if you had a cool sex dream last night.


I have a cool sex dream almost every night.

My brain is such a tease.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

So i made this thread last night in exasperated frustration at all 'women have it easier' threads:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/women-suffer-less-from-sa-130599/

When I woke up this morning it was locked, 7 pages long, and had degenerated so far into being just another 'women have it easier thread' that many people didn't bother to read the OP, and just assumed that that was how it started out.

Sigh. Humanity, you test my faith.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

uke


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Resonance said:


> So i made this thread last night in exasperated frustration at all 'women have it easier' threads:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/women-suffer-less-from-sa-130599/
> 
> ...


Why do I always miss the good stuff 'round here? :bash

-----------

I'm tired of doing stuff...I just want to curl up in bed and play Pokemon all day


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I totally sent some people up in flames last night on FB. Political comments by republicans can still hit my hot button. Even though I've disconnected it!!? I have to learn to totally let go of that.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I have a cool sex dream almost every night.


For me its a big deal.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no clue where I'm supposed to clock in where I work today. Last time I played it off like I forgot. Should probably just ask somebody...:tiptoe


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Why am I so angry all of a sudden :mum


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i just want to die. (sorry).


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

If what I thought just happened actually happened then my parents now know that:
1) I have anxiety
2) I'm looking at contraception
3) I watch porn

*sigh*


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Resonance said:


> So i made this thread last night in exasperated frustration at all 'women have it easier' threads:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/women-suffer-less-from-sa-130599/
> 
> ...


Too many women haters on this board :no

It's no wonder some guys on here can't get relationships. They probably never will and deserve it. Those threads are just a way for men to whine even more about "why life sucks". Anyways I have some relaxing to do before my husband comes home...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

What was supposed to be a 12 hour work day turned into a 5 hour work day because I picked up a shift yesterday which then today turned into a 1 hour workday because they didn't need me...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I have no clue where I'm supposed to clock in where I work today. Last time I played it off like I forgot. Should probably just ask somebody...:tiptoe


So I found the place to punch in...but my employee number which I've used pretty much twice a day, everyday for the last 2 months somehow completely slipped my mind so I couldn't punch in.

How does that make sense?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> For me its a big deal.


Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I was bragging. The dreams are more frustrating than anything else.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Whoever thought that going to your doctor for HELP would make one suicidal :|

For anyone who is afraid of going to their doctor and wants advice, mine would be don't bother.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

StevenGlansberg said:


>


Can't stop watchinggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I love nature and stuff, and it's peaceful out here...but I can't walk my dog for more than 10 minutes without being driven (more) insane by the sound of blackflies buzzing around my head in circles.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

“People often say that motivation doesn't last. Well, neither does bathing - that's why we recommend it daily.” - Zig Ziglar


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

just finished a 20 hour long beret-march. I'm physically and mentally broken, godamnit. I've reached a point where I fell asleep in the middle of rigorous movement. only to be woken up after bumping into a tree and falling on my gun belly-first. ouch...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish I could listen to the song "Just the Way You are" but it makes me depressed.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

2012ing outside right now.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad I spent the whole day reading so now when the power goes out I'll have nothing to do.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm about 90% sure I'm getting my own place. Love my parents and my dog but...2 months here has been plenty long enough.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I'm about 90% sure I'm getting my own place. Love my parents and my dog but...2 months here has been plenty long enough.


Hooray for independence!


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

They are just aquaintances now. It's no coincidence.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Hooray for independence!


:clap Agreed. It's not a very nice place, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

You know you're a child of the 80s when everytime someone says, "Now you know," you feel compelled to add, "And knowing is half the battle...":sus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Was I high when I wrote that? I think you'd have to be to even understand it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel jolly right now. Not like socialize with other people but incredibly content drinking some beer and listening to music in my room.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ugghhhhhhh...so I say to my family sure I'll go to the Brewer game on XXX for the last couple weeks. Today my mom is like...so do you work this weekend? Oh no? You should find a ticket for the Brewer game we're going to.

They didn't get me one. :blank

The whole point of going is to hang out with my aunt who lives states away, planned this for awhile, and is dying of cancer. Of course I don't want to go (sarcasm). I mean WTF.

****ing hate my family sometimes.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I feel jolly right now.


Well that didn't last too long.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I was bragging. The dreams are more frustrating than anything else.


I didn't think you were bragging I was setting you up to give me sympathy. And if you want to brag go ahead, I'm cool with that.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm ready and I'm willing 
why the **** are we waiting


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Just finished reading the New Yorker's recent article on the mistreatment of foreign workers within the US Army. Am now infuriated and ashamed. It was definitely worth reading though, and the whole thing is available online at this address: http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/06/06/110606fa_fact_stillman?currentPage=all


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ouch , it hurts


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Burritos 4 days in a row.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I hate how long many lines you can use for your location, but you only get like one for your status. I have some clever **** I want to post damn it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

So you got a tank, big whoop, wanna fight about it?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

So many weightlifting threads here, the ladies need to balance it out with a few make up threads.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I close my eyes and breathe to the steady swish of the sea, as if I'm not hollow. But oh, how I ache in these limbs...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

A spider that lives underwater. I guess there's nowhere left for me to hide.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

OK so if I move out do I reeeeeallly need a home phone and cable?

Reeeeeallly?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope. I've made it with a cell phone and the interwebs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been up for over 18 hours. THAT'S why I have a headache! :fall


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nothing underneath but a tangled web that I'm too incompetent and forlorn to decode.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You sir, need to retire as a mod.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> I didn't think you were bragging I was setting you up to give me sympathy. And if you want to brag go ahead, I'm cool with that.


Oh, oops. I am incredibly dense sometimes.

And now, some belated sympathy :squeeze :hug



Spindrift said:


> A spider that lives underwater.


WHAT WHAT WHAT

It's like my worst nightmare coming to life. :'( Are these super spiders also impervious to being squished with shoes?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Gyaaaaah How to Save a Life by the Fray is the worst song ever it makes me so freaking emotional. It's like estrogen for my ears.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Why do I always feel guilty for the idea of skipping a family gathering where I'd barely be missed anyway?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Oh, oops. I am incredibly dense sometimes.
> 
> And now, some belated sympathy :squeeze :hug


Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That should be a thing. Science, get on it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I need hugs  :cry


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

NES said:


> I need hugs  :cry


((( big hug )))


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> oh, look at me - plotting to sneak out in about an hour _(or so)_ to catch the sunrise from the lake.


Totally worth missing out on a night of sleep for. (_No sarcasm._)

---

Tommy Thayer was at the show last night. Huh. He's no McCready, but okay.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

So i missed my 300th post..I always miss the milestones!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I talk way too much ****.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> One does not seriously attack the expertise of a scientist using the undefined phrase 'butt-head'


:lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> plant hair guy


sad, but also made me smile.

---------

Me, trying to be sociable on facebook, wrote on my cousin's wall: "hey cuzzo~" hoping to update her on my status here in england...
Her reply today: "sorry I didn't see your message, my grandma died yesterday"

(we don't have the same grandmother, and I don't know her)

Oh. :um Um...I'm really bad at consoling but I guess I gotta send something back...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

"fujnhy7trfgrt54fyuhtgxcrfyuh7brdc"

- Me rolling my head on the keyboard


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Mornings make me grumpy... I dont want to work!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> "fujnhy7trfgrt54fyuhtgxcrfyuh7brdc"
> 
> - Me rolling my head on the keyboard


:lol Yesh , you seem to do that a lot ....


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

never drinking again:no


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

*pukes air*


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Glad to note that the world has not ended due to an invasion of giant angry pokemon while I was asleep.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

thewall said:


> never drinking again:no


Hungover? I always say that too, but then the weekend comes around..


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

sometimes I wish I really was a puppy. I feel like my life would be so much easier.

not to mention the added bonus of chewing on things and biting whoever I want.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

tomorrow is supposed to be one of the happiest days of my life, but right now though i just feel depressed, lonely...and so, so EMPTY. WHY?!!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

My family members are constantly like 'you should really get in contact with _______(insert name of cousin's brother's aunt's mother here), he/she's over there...' like holy crap, the UK is smaller than canada but everyone isn't 'just around the corner'...they could easily be five hours away...plus it's annoying because they say it yet no one has forwarded me any contact information for anyone. people just talk to damn much.

Oh and my roommate just gave me a little bottle of wine...i want to drink it nao but i don't think alcohol is allowed in the rooms here :um


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You've gotta be the creepiest little girl I've ever had the misfortune of knowing.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just hung out with my friend I haven't seen in months. All she did was text and watch tv. That was totally worth it.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

If I were a cop I would drive around with **** the Police by N.W.A. constantly playing in my cop car full blast... just for irony's sake.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ewkr;jflkajs lkdsa; awlks jflk;afdsjas


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Our souls are hungry for meaning, for the sense that we have figured out how to live so that our lives matter, so that the world will be at least a little bit different for our having passed through it. . . . What frustrates us and robs our lives of joy is this absence of meaning.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish I could make a nickname out of my name.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I wish I could make a nickname out of my name.


Dottie?


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I keep forgetting my age and that I'm an adult now.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> You've gotta be the creepiest little girl I've ever had the misfortune of knowing.


_(if you're referring to my post, [to my defence] that was something someone had said on television - not me.)_

---

awesome - the nhl awards is on.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Resonance said:


> So i made this thread last night in exasperated frustration at all 'women have it easier' threads:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/women-suffer-less-from-sa-130599/
> 
> ...


This is the exact kind of 'people douchness' I refer to on different threads. It's mostly those ****tards who have their heads so far up their own asses that they can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> sometimes I wish I really was a puppy. I feel like my life would be so much easier.
> 
> not to mention the added bonus of chewing on things and biting whoever I want.


Don't forget, a bed with your name on it, and being able to go up to people, roll onto your back, and having them scratch your belly.
The only downside...dog food.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I totally made a first year cry today.

-So, um, I notice here you've used "The Notebook" to justify your philosophical opinion on whether or not a conciousness exists."

-Yah!

-Yeah, that's bad.

- :um

-You are trying to convince the reader of your opinion by facts or evidence. That movie is not fact. It is made up.

-:um

-Nor is it relevant to your thesis, which, by the way, is not actually answering the assignment question.

-...No Notebook?

-No. Notebook. No Allie. No Noah. No unrequited love. You need to rewrite this whole paragraph using an actual, factual example or evidence. Preferably taken from your course material or related articles. 

- :um

-When is this due?

-Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm in like an hour.

-...yeah good luck with that.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> So I totally made a first year cry today.
> 
> -So, um, I notice here you've used "The Notebook" to justify your philosophical opinion on whether or not a conciousness exists."
> 
> ...


Oh dear! *giggles*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^He did.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm sick and tired of trying to find a pill for my conditions this sux


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> ^ i wanted the suspense, man. spoilers of the internet!
> 
> (but thanks for notifying me, i guess)


I was just kidding...or was I?  There, now the suspense is back.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I see what I want for my future, now. I want to major in art history and film studies at Concordia. I want to own my own antique store in Montreal. I want to travel all over the world buying antiques for my store. I want to retire to Calais; live in a tiny cottage there all by myself or with my little sister, surrounded by my books and my prized possessions. My cottage will overlook the meadow, hillside and ocean, which I will observe from my wicker rocking chair. I will have loved, felt, learned, experienced, became, and I will die old, peaceful and contented. I will have published one work during my lifetime, the rest will be published after I die. This thought fills me with hope and happiness.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> The only downside...dog food.


This is true.

But I think the freedom to poop where I want will make up for having to eat gross food.

Or maybe I would just need to work on begging and looking cute. Then I could live off of delicious table scraps forever.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh,I just watched America's Got Talent - saw the most gorgeous,male pole dancer - Now,where is that remote? I need to watch it again,many,many times....


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Other than getting hit, bit, scratched, and spit on it was a good day at work.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone is messaging me on Plenty of Fish...:hide

Don't know what to do...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Or maybe I would just need to work on begging and looking *cute*.


Hey, you're halfway there! :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

what a ****ty day


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Someone is messaging me on Plenty of Fish...:hide
> 
> Don't know what to do...


Demand to see her identification.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^this, lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I think that people who have a history of mental illnesses should not be allowed to pursue careers in psych. If you can't figure out how to help yourself... How will you help others?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> I think that people who have a history of mental illnesses should not be allowed to pursue careers in psych. If you can't figure out how to help yourself... How will you help others?


My shrink was like that .. I kept thinking *how do I listen to her, she is crazier then me!* :teeth .

She would even go into these paranoia states - its like I was the one meant to be reinsurance during the session , not her ! I don't think anyone who has a mental illnesses that is triggered to come back into a state of unstable is suitable to work with someone else who is unstable .


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Daniel89 said:


> Hey, you're halfway there! :b


 hooray! :yay


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> I think that people who have a history of mental illnesses should not be allowed to pursue careers in psych. If you can't figure out how to help yourself... How will you help others?


 I have horrible self-esteem and social anxiety but I've always wanted to be a psychologist. Doesn't everyone have issues? In a job like that you have to put your own problems aside and concentrate on the clients. If you can't do that then obviously, you shouldn't be in that profession. Quite a lot of people in psychology have (or did have) mental health problems. Some jobs I've seen advertised actually specify that they're looking for applicants who've had experience of mental illness and/or certain types of psychological treatment. I think it makes you a lot more empathetic to those issues if you've had to deal with it yourself.

------

The body of a man was found on one of my local parks yesterday. Two teenagers (14 and 17) were arrested for his murder. Scary......


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

LALoner said:


> Dottie?


I was referring to my real name, but thank you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I think that people who have a history of mental illnesses should not be allowed to pursue careers in psych. If you can't figure out how to help yourself... How will you help others?


Not all people in the psychology field work directly to help others with their problems. Also, a history of mental illness doesn't immediately indicate someone hasn't figured out how to help him or herself. Some of the most understanding psychologists have battled their share of issues. Truthfully, no one has perfect mental health.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I have horrible self-esteem and social anxiety but I've always wanted to be a psychologist. Doesn't everyone have issues? In a job like that you have to put your own problems aside and concentrate on the clients. Quite a lot of people in that profession have (or did have) mental health problems. Some jobs I've seen advertised actually specify that they're looking for applicants who've had experience of mental illness and/or certain types of psychological treatment. I think it makes you a lot more empathetic to those issues if you've had to deal with it yourself.


------

Definitely. While not a psychologist, I can confirm that those in the field like to work with others who have been there. There are psychologists who "get it" and those who don't, and the demand for the former outweighs the demand for the latter a zillionfold.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Betrayed by my own camera. Unacceptable.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wooo went shopping with a girl friend, now have a totally kickass wardrobe, totes "hip" and all those silly things.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> The only downside...dog food.


I swear if it weren't for my parents' hawkeyes, I would have cooked real food for my doggy's meals. :lol The little guy just loved people food so much, and you could just tell he didn't like dog food at all. Then again he didn't really seem to think he was a dog, so it's understandable :stu I miss him :cry Seriously, I do..

btw...I GOT A FLAT!! woohoo...I had even prepared a speech to give to my agent, begging to move in tomorrow, but she called me first saying I could move in. For some reason I feel like dancing around and going TIGA TIGA TIGA WOODS Y'ALL :boogie :stu


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I have horrible self-esteem and social anxiety but I've always wanted to be a psychologist. Doesn't everyone have issues? In a job like that you have to put your own problems aside and concentrate on the clients. If you can't do that then obviously, you shouldn't be in that profession. Quite a lot of people in psychology have (or did have) mental health problems. Some jobs I've seen advertised actually specify that they're looking for applicants who've had experience of mental illness and/or certain types of psychological treatment. I think it makes you a lot more empathetic to those issues if you've had to deal with it yourself.


Yeah. 1000% this.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I came in here to post something else but on an unrelated note, I likes it when people quote me :yay 

Back to my original random thought: I think I need to change my phone number. Someone keeps ringing me wanting to speak to Peter Squires. When I say I am not Peter Squires, they say 'oh, that doesn't matter, we just need to speak to the owner of this mobile phone.' And I keep getting texts about 'the accident you had'. I didn't have an accident, go awwwaayyyyyy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

oh yeah just feel free to crawl across my desk and out of my printer


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

A fairy tale, only in my dreams.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I've always wondered if it was possible to _mail yourself_


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

678901234567


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Today I had both of my ankles x-rayed. One of them has been slightly busted for over a year, that's when I had to quit swimming because of it. The other one I busted only about six weeks ago when I sprained it. I'm a future cripple I'm sure....... I'm an emotional one already so maybe it's appropriate I'd be a physical one too.

So I'm not loving that but what I _am_ loving is watching Wimbledon and the fact that I'm attending a Foo Fighters/Biffy Clyro concert this sunday.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It's rainingg! =] LOVE the rain so much! <3 I shouldn't have gone outside though, now I'm soaked. Meh.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

So nervous for my oral exam tomorrow, 50 minutes of stressful agony.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I gotta break outta this funk, & find a way to feel calmer in class. Where are u Rob Schnedier? U CAN DO IT!!!!!! lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This Lindt chocolate is soooo good


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm beginning to find non-fiction more compelling than fiction.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

laura024 said:


> I'm beginning to find non-fiction more compelling than fiction.


I haven't read fiction since the 90s. If more of us do it it won't seem weird.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

So I'm really happy I helped my mom with the dishes before taking my dog for a walk. 
If I had left 2 minutes earlier than I did, I would have walked right into a family of black bears.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

hopefully this schedule will work out.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You know you're poor when finding a hidden trove of quarters underneath the couch is the highlight of your day.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not impressed. Put some pants on.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I better be done doing yardwork for awhile....:tiptoe


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Spindrift said:


> I'm not impressed. Put some pants on.


Do I really want to know :sus


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My parents are the best. :yes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think I'll ever be ready.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I tried my best, I really did, but I just can't do this any more. I give up. Broccoli, I'm afraid it's time for you to find the door. I've tried eating you in every variation possible and you taste foul no matter what the circumstances are. So foul that you somehow managed to ruin cheese sauce for me. I appreciate your health benefits, but I'm sorry, it's over.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

K, so, really quick workout and then sleep! Usually there would be a time to cool down in between, but dammit I get up at 5.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> So I'm really happy I helped my mom with the dishes before taking my dog for a walk.
> If I had left 2 minutes earlier than I did, I would have walked right into a family of black bears.


Whaaaat? :eek I'm glad you're okay!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Whaaaat? :eek I'm glad you're okay!


Yeah I'm fine, luckily! There was another guy even closer to them, he was out for a run...we both saw one of the bears bound across the road, maybe 200 metres away(1/8th of a mile), and we both immediately stopped and turned around. I'll definitely be prepared next time I go for a walk...pretty scary though, to think if I had left when I meant to, before stopping to help my mom finish drying the dishes.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank God today is over! It was a zoo all day long... need sleep Zzzz


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Burritos 6 days in a row. Mexican food is sooo good. I gotta practice some self-discipline & go grocery shopping tomorrow lol


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I'm going to Hawaii in October yay!
What's the weather there in October hmmm..


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

NES said:


> I drew this on my foot cos im bored...


 :clapThat makes me want a mario mushroom tattoo


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ohh shoot. My room's probably swarming with mosquitoes now. I am _not_ going in there. Looks like I'll be sleeping on the couch.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Perfectionist:1059091537 said:


> Gyaaaaah How to Save a Life by the Fray is the worst song ever it makes me so freaking emotional. It's like estrogen for my ears.


I hate that song too. For the same reason. You shouldn't be able to whine about that and get a hit song out of it.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My dad just told me he was going to hire a stripper when my mom and I are out of town next week.

I high fived him.

My family is so weird.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Im glad i fulfilled my sushi quota for the week.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Ugh. Looooooooooong day.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn...last exam tomorrow. Need to start studying soon...I have to cram 5 months of class in the next 8 hours. fantastic


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm ready but are you?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Power should be going out any second now. What am I gonna do while it's out?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^Sleep!

-------

It's too hot! :fall


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Take that headache! :twak


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

My dog thought it would be funny to trip me while we were running today. That's ok though the pavement stopped my fall :fall


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^Sleep!
> 
> -------
> 
> It's too hot! :fall


Good idea actually. The power didn't go out, but I might sleep anyways. It's fun.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Thank god it's FRIDAY !! (in Aus).. Need a break from being the face of the company. Lol. (just in case your wondering my job is a receptionist =). Big step in the right direction, helping my SA alot!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

This music makes me shiver. :love2


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

OMG my mouth is burning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Going back and forth with this girl on Plenty of Fish...:tiptoe :um :afr :help


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish I could write beautiful poetry so so bad.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am a freak , why can't I be normal!? .. :/

Lately for whatever reason i'm always paranoid and worried over things that don't matter and i don't know whats come over me. Nothing in my life is really going wrong, more right than anything i just feel like i'm Always doing something wrong and i'm paranoid what people think. So much I start to "think" a person has done something to me and I freak about it.. Or I over react and people start to hate me or think I'm crazy not wanting to hang around me.... I fear I am going to loose friendships cos I can't grow up  .... 

To prevent that I normally isolate myself , what is wrong with me ... *sigh* ....


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's been a great day


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Notch! Where's my snow?! You fiend! You cur! You rapscallion! You rogue!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Wonderful night. <3


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm in south Dakota will I stay or will I go


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Make a plan. Stick to it. Repeat.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

NES said:


> I am a freak , why can't I be normal!? .. :/
> 
> Lately for whatever reason i'm always paranoid and worried over things that don't matter and i don't know whats come over me. Nothing in my life is really going wrong, more right than anything i just feel like i'm Always doing something wrong and i'm paranoid what people think. So much I start to "think" a person has done something to me and I freak about it.. Or I over react and people start to hate me or think I'm crazy not wanting to hang around me.... I fear I am going to loose friendships cos I can't grow up  ....
> 
> To prevent that I normally isolate myself , what is wrong with me ... *sigh* ....


 
I 
Still
Like
U!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Quoth the Raven.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Indigo Flow said:


> I'm in south Dakota will I stay or will I go


Good to see you made it safe.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see his pretty blue eyes tomorrow =)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Did I write "MacKellen"? I think I did.

Psh, close enough.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe you just end up being able to see more of it?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I really hate myself :rain


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for adding me! Yeah you!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go away you ****ing little waste of skin! :wife


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Damnit SAS, you always make me burn my toast/pitta bread/whatever I'm cooking :wife


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm going to cut your throat open and use your blood as syrup on my pancakes.
YAY!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Is life really worth it?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

4 more hours until I can relax... TGIF!
Oh and B*** stop asking if I'm in a bad mood, cause I wasn't until you asked me that!!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I know what you're doing. I'm not stupid. Things might be great for you now, but it won't last, I know you, and this time when you cry about how ****ed up things are I won't feel bad for you.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

It's sunny and raining at the same time. :con


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmmmmm


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need another book to read. Perhaps _A Beautiful Mind._


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

kathy903 said:


> I'm going to cut your throat open and use your blood as syrup on my pancakes.
> YAY!


awww such a sweet lil vid :lol

Picnic time? :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> I'm going to cut your throat open and use your blood as syrup on my pancakes.
> YAY!


Remind me not to make you mad.. ;p


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

'who you trying to get crazy with ese, dont you know im loco'


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sharpton's looking rather skeletal.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This cup of tea tastes like potatoes. Something has obviously gone horribly awry, but I don't know what.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Boom goes the dynamite.

I don't know why I just thought of that video.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Attention seekers are lame.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

IKEA summer night sale? yes, ma'am.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Hopefully this party goes ok...anticipation anxiety is the worst :door


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> This cup of tea tastes like potatoes. Something has obviously gone horribly awry, but I don't know what.


Funny because earlier today I dropped some mashed potatoes in my coffee. Drank it anyway...:tiptoe


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Trying to make plans via text with a large amount of people is the pits.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just had kind of an OCD moment...before leaving I told my fellow staff that I gave one kid his meds...then in my car I started obsessing that he thought I meant I had given all the kids their meds so I had to call him and make sure and he was kind of like wtf. He probably thinks I'm weird.

Oh well, I probably feel less worse than if I didn't call. I'd be worrying all weekend.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Hopefully this party goes ok...anticipation anxiety is the worst :door


Aww...  Hope the party goes well! :squeeze

If it doesn't that's okay, we can still get drunk together! :yes :drunk :eyes

:banana


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Awwww but I dun wanna go volunteering tomorrow, at least not _there_. I'll be bored to tears! :sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

to be or not to be?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I got carded today. Sweet!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

columbo died. :[


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Someone is spreading a rumor about me on here. :teeth


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

some poor guy got hit ay a bullet during training. luckily it only hit his arm. i knew it was gonna happen eventually...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Someone is spreading a rumor about me on here. :teeth


I like the rumors I have heard.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> I like the rumors I have heard.


What have you heard? My version might be different. :lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> What have you heard? My version might be different. :lol


 I am hoping your version is the same. :b


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Paraphrased youtube comment to really kick you in the teeth about the unstoppable nature of time, on music you remember hearing on MTV or the radio when you were a teen:_ I wish I were alive when this music was around but since I was born in 1998 I missed it.
_


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I really have to go grocery shopping tomorrow. No more eating burritos lol


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Well done, New York.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Saw the Monkees last night and relived my childhood. Fun and friendly people!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm moving out this week. Freedom!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Would it be really weird for me to buy fifty magic erasors? http://cgi.ebay.com/50-Magic-Sponge...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b4a6be83


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i missed the Draft last night.

*edit:* Colorado got Landeskog? ... :no


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Chocolate dunkaroos just don't even come close to the sprinkle ones. How disappointing.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I wanna go home now.

_and I have an amazing boyfriend mhm
You should all be jealous _


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

138 down 59 to go


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Bonzu said:


> 138 down 59 to go


Okay, I'm curious...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

666? :afr


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ngyaaaaaaaah

So I went and looked at my first basement suite today and the people living in the house and location are GREAT. The kitchen is minute but other than that I think it's really nice.

My dad went with me and thinks I shouldn't rent the first place I see. I agree with that but nrrrrrrrrrrgh the location and people are awesome and that is really hard to fiiiiiiiiind.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I love L.A.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

great


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats how it is for me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh, my sister, who is almost 2 years old still remembers me even though i haven't seen her since she was a year old. apparently she keeps asking where I've gone. aw, I'm touched.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I'm moving out this week. Freedom!


:high5


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

“To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe.”


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Ngyaaaaaaaah
> 
> So I went and looked at my first basement suite today and the people living in the house and location are GREAT. The kitchen is minute but other than that I think it's really nice.
> 
> My dad went with me and thinks I shouldn't rent the first place I see. I agree with that but nrrrrrrrrrrgh the location and people are awesome and that is really hard to fiiiiiiiiind.


Good luck to you in your apartment hunt!

Also, I rented the first place I saw. I think it's been a pretty good decision, all things considered.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Is there any sport other than tennis where even a professional, especially a professional, can play a "love game"? It's so romantic...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks pita!

In other news ngyaaaaaaaaaaah I am going to meet 2talk's family tonight so much pressurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

When I push my sunglasses over my bangs to push them back, there is always a piece that wings out of the gap & I look retarded.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Monroee said:


> When I push my sunglasses over my bangs to push them back, there is always a piece that wings out of the gap & I look retarded.


I still don't understand you. :/


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I still don't understand you. :/


Leave me aloooooooone. :afr


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Monroee said:


> When I push my sunglasses over my bangs to push them back, there is always a piece that wings out of the gap & I look retarded.


When my hair does that, it looks kinda like I have a handle on my head.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I was offline on facebook when I left, when i come back somebody messaged me and now I'm freaking out!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I seriously can't believe that more people haven't realized that's a troll thread....


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I really want to buy a bicycle from craigslist.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I found my old phone. Sadly, all I can do is play free, awkward Phone Tetris. Bursting with excitement. _Bursting._


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sometimes I envy children


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta run


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I seriously can't believe that more people haven't realized that's a troll thread....


Can't believe it either


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Thanks pita!
> 
> In other news ngyaaaaaaaaaaah I am going to meet 2talk's family tonight so much pressurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre.


They'll love you...I have no doubts.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty drunk. And my stepbro's wife is a heartless *****, for the record. Unless she had a birthday party for her kid that I'm unaware of, in which case, she's just a *****. Eh she's alright though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Gotta run


I run - Corro
I ran this evening - Corrí esta noche
I have run this evening - He corrido esta noche

This has been a Spanish lesson :lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I run - Corro
> I ran this evening - Corrí esta noche
> I have run this evening - He corrido esta noche
> 
> This has been a Spanish lesson :lol.


Merci.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Merci.


isn't that italian?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Bonzu said:


> isn't that italian?


Haha, no. Duh. It's Chinese.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

*ahhh*



the cheat said:


> Haha, no. Duh. It's Chinese.


i mean french
(brain-fart)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Bonzu said:


> i mean french
> brain fart


Yeah, it's French...I was just being retarded.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to feel in love again. I don't want to have to feel like I want to feel that passionate. I just want to feel it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The Cheat-1
PB&J/Banana sandwich-0

And the winning streak continues...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I like thrift shops. It's like going back in time........


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I feel like I just saw through one of those magic eye thing that I'm incapable of seeing. Nice spaceman.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Today at work some customer asked me if we had any khaki skirts. I told her not yet, and that we would probably get some in closer to the start of summer. She said, "Oh..ok.. Then we both just kind of paused and stared at each other awkwardly.

I think deep down in our heart of hearts we both realized that today is the first day of summer, but neither wanted to say it. She probably didn't want to make me feel stupid by pointing it out, and I didn't want to admit that I am stupid by pointing it out.

So I guess it all worked out for the best.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Gotta study my azz off tomorrow & finish unpacking. It was nice slacking today lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I love it so much here in Toronto. I'm dreading going back to my **** city. ugh.

What a dick in a box.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*1000th* *POST!!

:yay :boogie


*


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> *1000th* *POST!!*
> 
> *:yay :boogie*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

In about 1 month, I'm going to make a real attempt at 'chasing my dream.' 
(Don't ask what it is, I'm not going to say because I'll jinx it.)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I get scurred when someone who just joined the site today and has not filled in their profile or posted anything at all visits my profile. I'm super paranoid and worry it's someone I might know...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

4 more letters and I could've had the status I want :sigh Why won't SAS let me be Mr Rogers Neighborhood Police?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok SAS! Today was a pretty great day! Just thought I would share that! But tonight is also pretty great... Hmmm a good day no way!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I get scurred when someone who just joined the site today and has not filled in their profile or posted anything at all visits my profile. I'm super paranoid and worry it's someone I might know...


Its prolly just guys mesmerized by your buxom avatar.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's embarrassing how much I struggle with child-proof lids on medicine bottles.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yelling at the computer screen GOOD SIGN!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh boy I have a new not so good hobby...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Its prolly just guys mesmerized by your buxom avatar.


Haha, I never noticed that before.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My coffee mug has a design of socially anxious sheep. Look at their forced, nervous smiles.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Drank too much. :/


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate trying to sort out what was a dream and what actually happened last night.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ I hate that too.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Thanks pita!
> 
> In other news ngyaaaaaaaaaaah I am going to meet 2talk's family tonight so much pressurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre.


Congrats


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

In such a Sublime kind of mood.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> oh shut up, man. the song is not about drugs - that's the cheap way of thinking!


_Like._


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I really think it's time I entered the 21st century and went out got myself a cell phone and a camera. 


This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I really think it's time I entered the 21st century and went out got myself a cell phone and a camera.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.


Cell phones are just a fad. Landlines will make a comeback. Trust me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This spring and summer with all the rain is really getting old. I need some drought time.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Cell phones are just a fad. Landlines will make a comeback. Trust me.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

it's like a mad dash for the last 39.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

AAHHHHHHHH. A real life gurl from a dating site just axed me for my facebook and I gave it to her. Can you say...

ANXIETY

uke:help:wtf:dohar:hide:?wtf:doh:wtf:doh


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My photos on the dating site weren't very revealing...she's probably going to go through my pictures and never talk to me again. :rain


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

_really?_

:afr


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ah well, at least she's happy. :yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to be a kid again. I'd even settle for being a miserable teenager again. Being a grown-up sucks.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

it puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I want to be a kid again. I'd even settle for being a miserable teenager again. Being a grown-up sucks.


^


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Whenever I eat a peach, I start singing the song Peaches by The Presidents of the United States of America in my head. Most people on this board won't get that reference I bet.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

jtb3485 said:


> Whenever I eat a peach, I start singing the song Peaches by The Presidents of the United States of America in my head. Most people on this board won't get that reference I bet.


I think we may still have the cd in the attic somewhere


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just made a boy cry. I officially suck at life.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I hope they call me into work tomorrow. Or at least next week. I'm so tired of sitting in this house with nothing to do. I can't even go for a bike ride because the chain broke.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I just got a friend request on Facebook and I have no idea who this person is :afr:hide.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

^It's your stalker.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I can haz stalker  :lol


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Everytime I login a bunch of new people look at my profile on here. Weird.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

More stalkers.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Are bloomers only for old ladies? Because I'm craving a pair to just wear as shorts.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

greatest day i've had in a _very_ long time.

_(... and tomorrow will most likely be the same.)_


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

eh


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I raided Home Depot today. I got soooo many colour swatches (paint colours). They really should have a limit per customer on those things.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Will you ever fully understand... Could this lead to real happiness?


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I had a lot of fun with a friend today, just acting silly and whatever.  I also saw another side of her as well... as she saw another side of me, too.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Why am I even still here?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I want a beard. I want to dye it grey, so that I can ponder many things. I also want some of those really small glasses that only cover the insides of my eyes.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want wavy hair.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

That's just the way things are.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

stranger25 said:


> Everytime I login a bunch of new people look at my profile on here. Weird.


Same here! But no one really talks to me...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I love stilla. 
But she doenst love me


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i'm so sick of this isolation


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

They're going to crank out those talking animal movies until the end of time, man.

---

Was there really that much of a demand for a sequel to Cars? I always thought that movie existed solely to prove that even Pixar can drop a turd every now and then.

Why not a sequel to that superhero family movie? Wasn't that one hugely popular?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Why do people hate spoof movies, especially The Comebacks and Epic Movie. IMO they are hilarious.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> My coffee mug has a design of socially anxious sheep. Look at their forced, nervous smiles.


haha omg

look at them, avoiding eye contact. they are so cute!


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

The sense of relief I feel as I walk through the exit at the end of a day. It can only be compared to the feeling you get when you take a leak on a full bladder.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

There's a lot of Danish people with the last name 'Poulsen'. 

That must be like "Smith" over there.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Not having any milk ruined my breakfast.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

A dog followed me for a long time on my bike today. I hope he found his way home ok.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://newreflectionscounseling.com/Default.aspx?page=ENTER_TOPIC_INTROVERSION

I like this.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It wasn't even about the eggs, really. Frankly, I like the yolks. I have no problem. There's always been a lot of tension between Lois and me. And it's not so much that I want to kill her, it's just, I want her not to be alive anymore. I sometimes wonder if all women are this difficult. And then I think to myself, 'My God wouldn't it be marvelous if i turned out to be a homosexual?'


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> I love stilla.
> But she doenst love me


Aw sure I do :hug

Also... only a week left until I'm leaving for England :yay


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

They tax tanning! What this is just wrong!


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

All my successes are turning out to be failures incognito.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

What if I'm wrong?!? I just don't know what to think.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I am nothing but a stepping stone. I just want to find a hole in the ground for a while.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

People always hate me because I tell them what they don't want to hear, but I only do it to help them. Ignorance is their bliss. Frail fools.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

'I won't be long' 
You've been well over an hour. 

Some people really piss me off.
My family know exactly how to put me in a bad mood.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't you know, no matter what I do or say, I am still going to sit here day after day.

I'll always be the lonely fool, even still. So go right ahead, think what you will.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Now I know why nobody likes the new kid at work... She is immature and annoying, go figure.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm considering renting an apartment so my mom and I were discussing finances.

Mom: Okay, so how much do you have saved?
Me: *says amount*
Mom: Oh my god! How did you save so much?
Me: Well....I've been hooking myself out on weekends for the last couple years
Mom: Oh my god. Oh my god. OH MY God!
Me: Mom, I'm kidding.
Mom: You said you were going to school on weekends! You said you were studying!
Me: MOM I'M NOT A HOOKER CALM DOWN I HAVE NO SOCIAL LIFE SO I SAVE ALL MY MONEY OKAY!?
Mom: Oh right, that makes more sense. I forgot you never go anywhere fun.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I want a cute hat like the one in my avatar.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Your sink etiquette is appalling. Coffee grinds _on_ the dishes? That's like taking a dump _on_ the toilet.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't wait to get out of here. 
My sister has convinced me that there are termites in the doors and in the walls. 
*One more day. *


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

After all this time on the internet I still don't know what people mean when they type this:

>.>

WTH does that even mean?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm considering renting an apartment so my mom and I were discussing finances.
> 
> Mom: Okay, so how much do you have saved?
> Me: *says amount*
> ...


You're gonna miss these funny convo's with your mom once you move out!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

24000mg is not enough


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My sister is such a cranky toad at times. I pity her future husband.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Holy cow FAMILIAL EXPLOSION ALL OVER THE PLACE.

So in the last week we have:
gotten in a car accident
had our other car die completely
looked at basement suites
considered joint buying an apartment me and my parents
my mom and I are BOTH leaving for trips tomorrow morning....

aaaand our washing machine just flooded the basement.

aaaaaaaand my parents both flipped the **** outttttt.

aaaaaaand my dad might have thrown some of my clothes out onto the lawn.

Gyaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> After all this time on the internet I still don't know what people mean when they type this:
> 
> >.>
> 
> WTH does that even mean?


I always thought it was like the emoticon equivalent of giving someone the side-eye.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hate to have to realize that I have no choice but to take care of a problem in my garage with a glue trap.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

This site is getting on my nerves... but Oh, well I'll just keep on coming on.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

wiki contributions? what the


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh LIFE and your curve balls... Never can it be easy!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll always have a best friend in the city I live


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just found out I'm gonna have 3 roomies as long as their credit reports come back fine. 1 room left. And now the anxiety beings lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why didn't anyone tell me Eastbound & Down was so funny? I can't wait to download it.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Orange Juice is so great =P


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Tez said:


> Orange Juice is so great =P


What's the difference between Prune Juice and Orange Juice?

Prune juice will make you **** a lot, but O.J. will kill ya. :lol :duck


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So PEACE OUT HOMIES I am off to eastern Canada for two weeks.

I ain't bringing my laptop so no incredibly enthralling updates on my life for you all. I know you are devasted.

See you suckers in two weeeeeeeeeeks.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

the cheat said:


> What's the difference between Prune Juice and Orange Juice?
> 
> Prune juice will make you **** a lot, but O.J. will kill ya. :lol :duck


LOL! Good one  :teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> So PEACE OUT HOMIES I am off to eastern Canada for two weeks.
> 
> I ain't bringing my laptop so no incredibly enthralling updates on my life for you all. I know you are devasted.
> 
> See you suckers in two weeeeeeeeeeks.


Have a safe trip eh? :yes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm paranoid about people here thinking I'm a troll :| I'm not


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

okcancel said:


> I'm paranoid about people here thinking I'm a troll :| I'm not


Don't worry, I doubt people see you that way. I've never seen you post anything troll-y.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Pack up... Start it all over again??????


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cognitive dissonance sucks.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I miss you


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There are some real low lives on this site who's sole aim seems to be to put others down. Could be due to jealousy who knows, if only they knew how much it can hurt people when they go off and backstab and of all the places to do it, a site with emotionally unstable people. You know who you are and you will be seen for the type of people you are down the line and boy will it hurt.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This pomegranate tea tastes like Pez candy. Interesting.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Girl did not respond to my "do you like vanning?" message.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I miss you


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Don't worry, I doubt people see you that way. I've never seen you post anything troll-y.


I don't think I've _ever_ seen anything she posted that was troll-y


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I seriously think the weather is bipolar.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Gotta love being a mile and a half away from home, on foot, then a lightning storm strikes. Then you have to seek shelter in the nearest Family Dollar for over 40 minutes while the storm passes. Meanwhile, I'm pacing around the store panting and sweating bullets, pretending to shop for stuff, and the lady working there is looking at me like I have 7 heads. :doh:lol

On a related note, I now know where I can buy a heap of cheesy movies for less than $6 :roll


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

CrashMedicate said:


> Gotta love being a mile and a half away from home, on foot, then a lightning storm strikes. Then you have to seek shelter in the nearest Family Dollar for over 40 minutes while the storm passes. Meanwhile, I'm pacing around the store panting and sweating bullets, pretending to shop for stuff, and the lady working there is looking at me like I have 7 heads. :doh:lol
> 
> On a related note, I now know where I can buy a heap of cheesy movies for less than $6 :roll


awwwww. :rub


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

When one is exposed to too much ginger ale... Oh poo.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

It doesn't feel like summer one bit, hasn't even gotten into the higher 80's. Too much overcast to get into the summer mood.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

"Minion" looks like a portmanteau of the prefix "mini" and the concrete noun "onion", however this is purely coincidental to its etymology.

Also I am not 100% sure if "etymology" is the study of insects and wether I actually mean entomology.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I cannot stand how I look in posed photos where I'm trying to smile. Action shots I can somewhat stomach.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Why do I even bother.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

so i saw foo fighters on sunday. still not my favourite band but i knew they'd be f*cking great live. biffy clyro, they were good as well. 

AHhhhhhhhhhhhhh. pat smear. heh. heh.

*off to bed*


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I wonder what sound it would make if I punted it across the neighborhood, or, if I'm feeling patriotic, batted it into the horizon. :bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Try this:
1.Go to Google Maps.
2."get directions". 
3.Type Taiwan as the start location. 
4.Type China as the end location.
5.Read Step 23 of the directions.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

vishnu said:


> try this:
> 1.go to google maps.
> 2."get directions".
> 3.type taiwan as the start location.
> ...


lmao!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Thunder and lightning? In June? 

Weather why you do this?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Vishnu said:


> Try this:
> 1.Go to Google Maps.
> 2."get directions".
> 3.Type Taiwan as the start location.
> ...


 :lol


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Vishnu said:


> Try this:
> 1.Go to Google Maps.
> 2."get directions".
> 3.Type Taiwan as the start location.
> ...


that is hilarious!:clap
--------

I just want to be a hermit and live in some remote part of the world.

.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

lazy calm said:


> so i saw foo fighters on sunday. still not my favourite band but i knew they'd be f*cking great live. biffy clyro, they were good as well.
> 
> AHhhhhhhhhhhhhh. pat smear. heh. heh.
> 
> *off to bed*


I would say Biffy Clyro was better. But that's just me. I love them.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hate to have to realize that I have no choice but to take care of a problem in my garage with a glue trap.


Awww...there are Have-a-Heart traps that can catch the little critters for safe transfer somewhere else :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Here comes the heat. Now, if my stupid brother would answer his stupid phone, I'll gladly make plans for his entire Sunday. I need my sh*t moved, ASAP. And I'm too small to lift a bed =(. I'm also p. sure my A/C weighs more than I do.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I spend tooo muchj time online :bash


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I could go for some Earl Grey.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

A nice neighbor welcomed me to the neighborhood, & I was weird n unfriendly. :troll Someday I'll be friendly.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

A cool Ron Paul 2012 video someone made.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What better time than now!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Text back!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the border with Gaza 's literally 20 meters from where I'm gonna sleep from now on. made up of a very tall concrete wall.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> Awww...there are Have-a-Heart traps that can catch the little critters for safe transfer somewhere else :yes


It was a chipmunk (I think). I saw Chip (or was it Dale?) that morning on the railing of my deck in the backyard (the garage faces the front) - so he got a little exercise. If he got out, good for him. The glue trap is still out there....no catch after two days.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> the border with Gaza 's literally 20 meters from where I'm gonna sleep from now on. made up of a very tall concrete wall.


Hadron - you will still be SASsy no matter what, Quick Draw McGraw .


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I got this in an email. 

"I am awestruck that in one short week my internship (first year of residency) will be coming to an end. I will soon be labeled as a "PGY-2," (second year resident) and will be providing guidance to the incoming year of interns. 

As my intern year comes to an end, I can proudly say that I came, I saw, I tripped, I stumbled, I fell, I conquered. I distinctly remember the fear that I felt during my first few weeks as an intern. And in one week, a new batch of folks will go from being lowly fourth year medical students to being lowly first year doctors. For all of you upcoming interns, I thought I'd share some tips, which I have gathered over the past year:

1. Fake it 'til you make it. You probably don't feel like a doctor yet. But that's okay. Just keep on introducing yourself as doctor so-and-so, and eventually the title will feel more legitimate.

2. It's okay to cry. Unless you are super human, there will be moments where you feel so overwhelmed that you want to cry. Just don't forget that it's okay, natural, and normal.

3. Keep your pockets stocked with important things. Two things that I have found the most useful? Snacks and chapstick. Oh yeah, and snacks. Also, don't forget snacks. Get it?

4. Introduce yourself to every nurse that you interact with before you ask them for something. Also, ask them their name, and try to remember it. I can't emphasize enough how much easier your life will be if you befriend the nurses.

5. Come up with a system. Whether it be using a multicolored pen (this is my favorite system...red for "to do," black for vitals, etc., green for contact numbers, etc., etc.) or stealing patient stickers and arranging them in a notebook, a system will save you. Save you!

6. Try to learn something every day. (MUCH easier said than done, but worth it.)

7. Give yourself a present, every day. Order extra caramel in your cappuccino, watch a video on YouTube instead of reading, go out for drinks with your friends when you should be sleeping. If you can't indulge in something every day, shoot for at least once a week. Just do it.

8. It's okay to not know everything. People know that you are an intern...don't be afraid to ask questions.

9. Stay healthy. Yeah, I know, this sounds impossible. And I am guilty of ignoring this advice on many occasions. But I have managed to go on at least one run every week of my intern year and walk to work every single day. Baby steps. Achievable goals.

10. When you feel like you are going to implode or explode and you have no idea why it's 2 a.m. and you are still trying to get an IV line in your patient, remind yourself that you are a doctor, you get to heal people, you are learning, and you get paid, those are all very awesome things!

Hope this is helpful to some of you out there! Best of luck to all of you rising interns!"\\"


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Don't worry, I doubt people see you that way. I've never seen you post anything troll-y.


Sweet


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> I don't think I've _ever_ seen anything she posted that was troll-y


Double sweet!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Thunder and lightning? In June?
> 
> Weather why you do this?


Back East summer is when you get the most lightning. But I guess in CA anything involving clouds at this time of year is odd.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need a Sam Gamgee in my life.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just woke up at 5:30 & can't go back to sleep. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I've always wanted to call a guy pretty. But for some reason I think they'd take it as an insult. 

It's like the biggest compliment evar. :stu


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Stilla said:


> I've always wanted to call a guy pretty. But for some reason I think they'd take it as an insult.
> 
> It's like the biggest compliment evar. :stu


As a female would you like to be called handsome?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> As a female would you like to be called handsome?


Yeah, handsome always means that Glenn Close type.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> As a female would you like to be called handsome?


...Good point.


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.poopreport.com/ <what an interesting website

i am a heron. i haev a long neck and i pick fish out of the water w/ my beak. if you dont repost this comment on 10 other pages i will fly into your kitchen tonight and make a mess of your pots and pans


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

LALoner said:


> Yeah, handsome always means that Glenn Close type.





Stilla said:


> ...Good point.


Bea Arther was a handsome woman.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I love the sound of Big Wheel wheels


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Galvanize!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh man...it's slim pickings. And I mean that only in the most figurative sense.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Yuss! I have plans on Canada Day with one of my few remaining friends. That means I don't have to go with my sister and her friend. SCORE


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

One of my friends pulled the call me if you ever want to hang out again line on Facebook. :roll

Sorry bro, working 2nd shift and 26 hours every other weekend. Maybe if you came up with something to do other than sit around and do nothing and talk about how much life sucks maybe I'd be more inclined to call you on my off days.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Why did I go and buy that liverwurst? I now realize it's the 'wurst' part of the pig! I'd much rather eat chitterlings.. or nothing at all. okay that sounded gross.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

ouch


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

After eating burritos for 11 days straight I'm finally cooking. I'm making chile verde in the crockpot. Yes, more Mexican food lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Demerzel said:


> After eating burritos for 11 days straight I'm finally cooking. I'm making chile verde in the crockpot. Yes, more Mexican food lol


Recipe?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Recipe?


It's a ghetto one. I learned it from an SA friend LOLOL pork ribs + jars of chile verde. Cook on high for 5 or 6 hrs. Wrap it in tortillas w/ cheese & enjoy lol Total bachelor/lazy food LMAO


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

mm i love mexican food


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

First day of puppy sitting.  I am excite.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

au lait is edible
*Yum*


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Random Thought Of The Day topic has won over The Bar.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

That's right we are no longer friends. We haven't been for a while, it was always me who had to make the effort to talk to you and when I did you were never interested. The only time you ever talked to me was when you were horny and wanted to get off and when none of your other *****s were online. I was constantly ignored by you. I liked you a lot, as more than a friend even. I'm tired of you and your stupid mind games. You've replaced me with "her" and the pair of you piss me off. Nobody likes either of you and you both deserve each other because that's all you'l ever have. How cab you be surprised that this happened? You brought it on yourself.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I’m starting to like cooking.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It makes sense because I want it to!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

It wasn't easy, but nothing is.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It was nice having the place to myself. A roomie just moved in. :afr I'm going to have 2 or 3 more. And the anxiety begins.. lol


----------



## DerelictBirds (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm staring at people inside a Denny's right now. fatasses stuffing their faces. I'm hear in the car with my vegan dinner and with my computer


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so excited for July 1. It's now or never...if I fail, my dream goes down the toilet for good.
No pressure...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

If I were a woman I'd be death on my period.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ me too


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Well..another lonely night :?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Senator Diaz, if you would please sit down and suck your thumb in silence, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Content: Dear customer, your connection is subject to auto disconnection upon exceeding the credit limit of Rs.2000. For information call 0777664422 before 05/07.


whew. I misread that and thought it said that I had exceeded the credit limit somehow. Apparently it was just a notification that I'd get disconnected if I exceeded the limit.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

My new roomie is in the living room. :afr I can tell I totally weird him out lol Gotta work on my nonverbal communication lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Even my eyes are half closed!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Even my eyes are half closed!


Go easy on the drugs, man.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Frosted flakes quality is bombing it's production sink down the drain


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I sometimes forget how alone I truly am.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

It's gunna be a long road to have the strong body I want..

At least I'm motivated. :/


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I think I just made the biggest mistake of my life


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Demerzel said:


> It's a ghetto one. I learned it from an SA friend LOLOL pork ribs + jars of chile verde. Cook on high for 5 or 6 hrs. Wrap it in tortillas w/ cheese & enjoy lol Total bachelor/lazy food LMAO


Those are the best kind. I currently have a pork rib roast in the crockpot along with a can of Mexican tomatoes, an onion and 3 cans of Manwich. When I get home it will get shredded and wha-la, pork barbecue!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Indigo Flow said:


> I think I just made the biggest mistake of my life


Hope that's an overreaction!


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I think our doctor is really hot. He's not much older then me. Still it feels so weird and wrong to find him attractive. xD


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

it's not about forcing happiness 
It's about not letting sadness win. 

I love this album.. :heart


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok so I'm off duty, sitting at a mcdonalds' with a tray in front of me and to my left a fully automatic assault rifle. now, I've been in the army for 8 months now but still, this situation just seems absurd to me. also, i cannot stand the stares that I'm getting. ugh!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Watching construction workers tear down a building with this giant claw machine. It's a brick building but crumbles as though it's made of nothing. What a stress-relieving job that must be. I want a turn.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So much for that driver's license.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

When will it ever end?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

The less hair I have the more makeup I need. 
I don't think I like it, someone get me a bag for my head.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

i really want this job! but i'm too nervous to schedule an interview! ****!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Yo yo yo whatupppp homies.
No clue how I survived without internet. I am using a mobile USB stick right now, I only get 1 gig this is a total ripoff but they won't let me sign up for a landline. :roll


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Yo yo yo whatupppp homies.
> No clue how I survived without internet. I am using a mobile USB stick right now, I only get 1 gig this is a total ripoff but they won't let me sign up for a landline. :roll


Jesus Christ. You have your laptop on you right? You can use unlimited free wi-fi from public libraries and also places like mcdonald's etc during the day when/if your little thing runs out. 1 gig.....that's like 1 movie or 10 illegally downloaded albums. LOL.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

crsohr said:


> Jesus Christ. You have your laptop on you right? You can use unlimited free wi-fi from public libraries and also places like mcdonald's etc during the day when/if your little thing runs out. 1 gig.....that's like 1 movie or 10 illegally downloaded albums. LOL.


I know eh lol. I'm avoiding Youtube and Filestube like the plague, I can't even afford it right now. Dying for some new downloads though b/c I don't have a TV :mum

My local library doesn't even have wifi, and they charge 1.50 an hour to use their computers :lol, and my area is pure cheapo dollar store type shops, no starbucks or McD or anything like that for free wifi. There are a few ****ty internet cafes where the computers are so slow that it's a waste of time. And there are no unsecured wireless signals nearby, So mobile it is...:roll Never used one of these, I hope there's no way for people to mooch off my precious gig.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Eliza said:


> I know eh lol. I'm avoiding Youtube and Filestube like the plague, I can't even afford it right now. Dying for some new downloads though b/c I don't have a TV :mum
> 
> My local library doesn't even have wifi, and they charge 1.50 an hour to use their computers :lol, and my area is pure cheapo dollar store type shops, no starbucks or McD or anything like that for free wifi. There are a few ****ty internet cafes where the computers are so slow that it's a waste of time. And there are no unsecured wireless signals nearby, So mobile it is...:roll Never used one of these, I hope there's no way for people to mooch off my precious gig.


Never used one of those USB thingies but if a router is WEP it can be broken, especially if its vulnerable to the Newsham 21bit attack.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Hadron said:


> ok so I'm off duty, sitting at a mcdonalds' with a tray in front of me and to my left a fully automatic assault rifle. now, I've been in the army for 8 months now but still, this situation just seems absurd to me. also, *i cannot stand the stares that I'm getting.* ugh!


Look them right in the eye and say "This is Sparta!"


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Long weekend biaaaatches! :clap:clap

Also, I wanna go to the pride parade for the first time this weekend but am scared of the madness that will be downtown. And traffic.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cheeky said:


> long weekend biaaaatches! :clap:clap
> 
> also, i wanna go to the pride parade for the first time this weekend but am scared of the madness that will be downtown. And traffic.


cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeky


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeky


OSssssspi! I thought about you today when I left work out the back door. Can't believe it was nearly a year ago that you were here!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky said:


> OSssssspi! I thought about you today when I left work out the back door. Can't believe it was nearly a year ago that you were here!


haha I know, time has gone farrrrr too quickly!!! Will need to do catchups!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> haha I know, time has gone farrrrr too quickly!!! Will need to do catchups!


For sure! =)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Retail therapy :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I really did not need to see that.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I should not have given this girl off of Plenty of Fish my number...:bash


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I need to not be on here, I need to be snuggled under my blankets with sweet dreams floating through my head... I need to be warm and sound asleep... I will not accomplish that typing on here and watching the minutes tick by.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My running shoes are too spongy. They are made for running and I am not used to them! :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

These fishsticks are absurdly delicious.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel a massive burp coming on. Or a painful small one. Oh... It was a satisfying small one. How lovely.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Bike rage!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I spend too much time on the computer. I just considered using Google to see if there's a bike pump in my garage.
_
"Google would know! Google knows everything!"_


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

So apparently employers like to see an Interests section on your CV over here.

I don't have any interests, I'm screwed. I don't even have any good fake ones to put.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, that was a waste.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

DO WANT! and it has the heat shield I designed on it. woooo.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Craigslist.



> *Cleaner with a twist required (Bury)*
> 
> Date: 2011-06-27, 9:30PM BST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


:haha :haha


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

i open up my wallet
and it's full of blood


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> DO WANT! and it has the heat shield I designed on it. woooo.


That's badass Reece!

My random thought : I love the story behind the term computer bug because it was about an actual bug. ^_^ Yay for learninz'!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok so someone breached the border and i was doing a patrol. to my shock, the driver of the jeep that i did the patrol alone with was a girl about my age. man, i didn't feel at all comfortable with that. this place is not for girls...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know how I've lived this way for so long. I don't think most others could tolerate it.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I'm high on caffeine and sugar. This is NOT good.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

we woke up one morning and fell a little further down -
for sure it's the valley of death


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I could go out this weekend. I'm bored of being home.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not much of a hopeless romantic anymore; this makes me kind of sad.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some people can suck the life out of you.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

you grabbed my hand and we fell into it
like a daydream or a fever


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

one, two, three, four, five against one/five, five, five, five against one.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> I spend too much time on the computer. I just considered using Google to see if there's a bike pump in my garage.
> _
> "Google would know! Google knows everything!"_


Google is such a Gossip queen - the little wench!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> I spend too much time on the computer. I just considered using Google to see if there's a bike pump in my garage.
> _
> "Google would know! Google knows everything!"_


Sometimes for a split second I'll think I can Tivo real life events.

_Woah did you just trip on your face? BOOP BOOP, rewind it...awwwwww nevermind..._


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Get to switch my schedule so now I'll (kind of) average 1 weekend per week instead of one half. :clap


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

bullet-proof vests are a pain in the butt. especially in this unbearable heat. ugh, I'd sooner die of this heat than from someone shooting me. no joke.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought my Washer was going to kill me earlier. I was cooking dinner while running a load of laundry (washer is in the kitchen), feeling good because I finally figured out how to use the washing machine. And it went nuts during the spin cycle. I couldn't figure out how to turn it off and it quickly jumped closer and closer to me. It's a very small kitchen and the machine would have easily done damage to the kitchen or even me. Finally managed to turn the dial to Off, one jump before it would have done damage to the kitchen counter. :afr

I think I've recovered psychologically but I think I will wash at the laundromat from now on


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe this is a game that can't be beat(by me). What a sad realization this is.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

i said: "kiss me, you're beautiful -
these are truly the last days"


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> one, two, three, four, five against one/five, five, five, five against one.


1 2 3 4 tell me that you love me more


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

my body must hate me right now.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

the skyline was beautiful on fire
all twisted metal stretching upwards
everything washed in a thin orange haze


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

ahhh, i have a date.....a bit freaked out because i can only speak english with him which of course is not my first language... 

and i'm already afraid that i'll make him feel awkward :flush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Bonzu said:


> the skyline was beautiful on fire
> all twisted metal stretching upwards
> everything washed in a thin orange haze


If nothing exciting happens after the last line I'll hit you with a baseball bat :bat


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Stilla said:


> I'm high on caffeine and sugar. This is NOT good.


why not (?)

:b


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm drunk. And also, I have a headache. I'm not sure how I drove home in one piece. But today went REALLY really well besides the fact that I lost some money on betting on horses. But it's fine, I'm happy and at this very point in time I can really mean that!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm looking for romance, and yet my guy hasn't shown up. Sometimes I don't think there's anything wrong about me, sometimes I do....


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Life can be funny sometimes.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> one, two, three, four, five against one/five, five, five, five against one.


Is it weird that I do the hand signs for that line as I listen to the song? It's like some kind of prolonged flashing of a gang symbol.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

it went like this: 
the buildings tumbled in on themselves
mothers clutching babies picked through the rubble
and pulled out their hair


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The buttercups in my backyard make me happy every time I see them.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

this place sometimes makes my day


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I had forgotten how idiotic people can be. :roll


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

the sun has fallen down
and the billboards are all leering
and the flags are all dead at the top of their poles


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

the combination of boredom, exhaustion and heat is gonna do me in...it's not even that hot. damn it, why am melting?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy jebus I need to get out...but at the same time I dont wanna go out :door


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

we're trapped in the belly of this horrible machine
and the machine is bleeding to death


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Didn't have anything better to do, so I came on here...


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

the government is corrupt
and we're on so many drugs
with the radio on and the curtains drawn


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If my neutral face is angry, what's my angry face?


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

The Dead Flag Blues

the car's on fire and there's no driver at the wheel
and the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides
and a dark wind blows


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The new BB cast is up!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Bleaching parts of my hair in a couple hours..

I hope it turns out okay. >.<


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Where do eye boogers come from?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> Where do eye boogers come from?


 Your nose obviously, duh.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

^How do they get on your eye though?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Tim Curry is like the devil in devil form...which oddly looks human.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> ^How do they get on your eye though?


They crawl from your little nose to your eyes when your sleeping.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> The new BB cast is up!


:nw


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im tired


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just finished watching a video in which a person used the word f#g. 
He used it so casually like it wasn't a big deal. Up until that point, I was enjoying the video, but when he used that word my heart sank. I felt like he was verbally assaulting me.  
I don't usually consider myself an overly sensitive person, but my feelings were hurt. :cry


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> I just finished watching a video in which a person used the word f#g.
> He used it so casually like it wasn't a big deal. Up until that point, I was enjoying the video, but when he used that word my heart sank. I felt like he was verbally assaulting me.
> I don't usually consider myself an overly sensitive person, but my feelings were hurt. :cry


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

rcapo89 said:


> I just finished watching a video in which a person used the word f#g.
> He used it so casually like it wasn't a big deal. Up until that point, I was enjoying the video, but when he used that word my heart sank. I felt like he was verbally assaulting me.
> I don't usually consider myself an overly sensitive person, but my feelings were hurt. :cry




Not all people are like that though! Hope you feel better!
:squeeze


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze :squeeze





Live Laugh Love said:


> Not all people are like that though! Hope you feel better!
> :squeeze


Thanks for the virtual hugs. Nice to feel like I'm not alone.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> They crawl from your little nose to your eyes when your sleeping.


It all makes sense now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have had way too much coffee! That's not going to stop me from having more, though!!!!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> I have had way too much coffee! That's not going to stop me from having more, though!!!!


 Haha, I am the same way. :high5


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll never leave you behind
Or treat you unkind
I know you understand
And with a tear in my eye
Give me the sweetest goodbye
That I ever, ever, ever did receive


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

I like wiz khalifa's chuck taylor's and the way he wears them in this roll up music video im gonna buy em






fast forward to about 40 seconds if you're interested,


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> Haha, I am the same way. :high5


Exactly! :lol Hook me up to an IV!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

it isn't fun hearing your older sister talk about her sex life while she's drunk. i'm sure her friends felt very sorry for me. 

ugh. forever ****ing tainted.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Hehe. Taint.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Have to mow my brothers lawn tomorrow. The fights are on as well.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Now that one of my roomies has moved in, why do female SAS friends keep making gay man sex jokes? LMAO :/


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wish my shoulders could touch my bed when I lay down. Stupid boobs in the way. Ridiculous like a cartoon character. FML lol


----------



## 3scape (Aug 31, 2010)

Because you secretly like it


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Little girl: "Was it in your tummy before?"

Me: "No. This is a puppy, I'm a person."

It was a lot cuter in person :/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Headphones aren't loud enough. Nothing is loud enough. I wanna put it right in my braiiinnnnn


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

God, I love straws. Drink all the things!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I was in the sun all day yesterday and only got a sunburn where I didn't apply sunscreen. That **** really works.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

anonymid said:


>


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

random thought of the day. :b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried to do another load of laundry but the washer jumped again. I still have another load to do that contains most of my clothes.

SO I don't want to use the washer again but I'm afraid to go the laundromat. It's Saturday so it'll probably be packed and I always have trouble figuring out new appliances so I'll look like an idiot in front of lots of people.

So now I'm wearing a dress that I wore to bed last night, it isn't really meant for home wear but it's the last clean thing I own that won't have me burning up.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate being asked to scale things from 1 to 10. It's too complex of a scale. It should be something easier like 1 to 4. Or something random like "On a scale of 45 to 66..."


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millions of flies can't all be wrong - this place is a piece of crap.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Eh, life is such a bore.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

all of my old classmates in the UK are now at uni/college whilst I'm sitting in one of the most violent spots in the middle east after having been trained on how to use about 10 different kinds of assault-rifles and hand-guns, machine-guns, grenades, missiles and explosives. aw this is just hilarious. especially considering the fact that i was one of the best students in school.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If someone doesn't give me some damn bacon, I am going to spit...all over everybody's food.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

So I shall wait and it shall be worth it


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

CTRL + ALT + arrow key. :yes


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Apparently my UK Census was due on 6 May and this could lead to me being prosecuted and fined £1000. :stu

Also, they seem to deliver mail on Saturdays here, that's awesome


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

today is my recovery day. I'm just going to fill up my stomach, sleep and watch movies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Now that I am awake, I could use a nap.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Aaaah bad mood.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Haters gon hate.... :stu


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish I knew it was still me... I'm so stupid.... I can't ever figure it out, and sometimes I really think it's not. I always assume it's someone else (which sucks cuz then I get that knife twisting inside me feeling in my heart and I can't breathe right).


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I just shot video of myself today hitting some tennis balls. It was so that I could observe my technique and perhaps find a way to improve it. I don't have a coach or anything like that but I'd like to get better. I think this way could be useful. I don't think my technique looks terrible but somehow when I look at slow-mo videos of guys like Nadal and Federer and compare them to myself... Their swing path looks _just slightly_ better and more natural. :lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wow... that is one HUGE third nipple.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to hide..:hide


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

gonna make pesto sauce & pasta in a bit. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a week to decide if I wanna go to school in the fall.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_Minute To Win It_ is showing in a few minutes? screw it - i'm staying home for the night!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

lyssado707 said:


> gonna make pesto sauce & pasta in a bit. Hope it turns out ok.


Yum


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

For the first time in my life I'm actually counting calories. In the last year I've gained quite a bit of weight. At my heaviest I was almost to the point of being overweight according to the BMI system. I'm tired of being chunky. Time to lose 20 pounds.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Regrets.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

pleeeeeease find out how you can help stop dolphin slaughter by texting DOLPHIN to 44144


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've noticed this for a while, but what's up with the "Wiki Contributions" thing on my profile? Is that the cool thing to do on the net now, contribute to Wikipedia? Lol I'm confused...

:/


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one-man wolf-pack.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> _Minute To Win It_ is showing in a few minutes? screw it - i'm staying home for the night!


I love Minute to Win It almost as much as I'd love the opportunity to kick Guy Fieri in the nads.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

stevenglansberg said:


> i love minute to win it almost as much as i'd love the opportunity to kick guy fieri in the nads.


lol


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> If someone doesn't give me some damn bacon, I am going to spit...all over everybody's food.


I NEED some freggin Bacon, I'm starving!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I have a week to decide if I wanna go to school in the fall.


Do what makes you comfortable, don't beat yourself up for whatever decision you make.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's pleasantly surprising when people are thoughtful and caring.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I actually feel human now that I have had a shower.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm really liking my new apartment...it's very small but that's becoming one of the things I like about it. A few things that suck are it's really just an old house that was separated into two apartments, one is 3 bedrooms and mine is at the back, a 1 bedroom....and it's only about 95% sound proof. Could be worse I guess. It's also near a train-track but the whistle is short-lived...and loud.
But worst of all...I "know" the guys who live in the 3 bedroom apartment...this could lead to a really really really bad social exchange...I have a feeling one of these guys is eventually going to come over to say hello...


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Calamity Jane: Everyday takes figuring out all over again how to ****ing live.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Two of my toes are completely exposed. A third is trying to join them. Perhaps it is time to retire my sock.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

F this. I need to make changes.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

All the talk about breasts.. is confusing. Considering the post picture of yourself proposed 'cleavage wars'... if there ever was a contest to judge cleavages, I most certainly be disqualified on the spot... And sent to the contest for undersized breasts. Unless there was a nipple contest. maaaaaybe.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It took them a couple of years, but I think they've finally buggered off. Now I can go outside at night!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

tripper


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Definitely going rollerblading tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Church
Lawn/Landscaping
Laundry
Beach

Bottom three in any order, goodnight


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Church
> Lawn/Landscaping
> Laundry
> Beach
> ...


That's not a beach. It's a fancy swimming pool.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

First day of work today. Arrgh. Kinda nervous...


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

okcancel said:


> First day of work today. Arrgh. Kinda nervous...


You'll do fine. (Deep breaths) :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you.

No, not you. You.

Yes, you.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just because I'm short doesn't mean you need to call me thumbellina..... Lmao


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Was one of my posts deleted? For shame.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Arrrgh. I have to go out for dinner now. So I actually have to get dressed and stuff.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Arrrgh. I have to go out for dinner now. So I actually have to get dressed and stuff.


beamer, that's fun stuff! and while you're getting ready, listen to this amazing tune - you'll feel fabulous.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I might lie down for a few :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The sun is shining and it is a beautiful day. Now where did I put that aspirin, so I may enjoy it?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

There may be hope yet.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Running is costing me money. I am not sure how many bandaides I've gone through this week.. like need 3 on each ankle.. wtf feet!!!! Who gets that many blisters with adidas.... LOL


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I really hate seo....:mum


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm bored of my body.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

atticusfinch said:


> beamer, that's fun stuff! and while you're getting ready, listen to this amazing tune - you'll feel fabulous.


Aww, thank you  Dinner was a-okay. Youtube wouldn't let me watch it...What song is it?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nick Jonas is supposedly banging this, she's 8 years older than him:blank


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^ wheels

Bluesfest seems pretty sick this year, wish I had some friends to go with.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You can't always get what you want




You can't always get what you want




But if you try sometimes...you might find...




You were right all along...you can't get what you want.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Smores ice cream is beyond delicious :mushy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow... this is the clostest I have _ever_ been to thunder. I feel like it would strike me down any second.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I shouldn't complain that someone wants to hang out with me, but...I really hate when people I "know" but am not friends with, write on my Facebook wall that we should "hang out" sometime. Don't you know I have social anxiety disorder?? You don't? Oh...well, I do. Thanks though...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww, my cat's sitting on my lap.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

One of the biggest treasures ever found in India has been found in my city. Everyone is swarming there to get a look. I really want to go, but I hate to go alone. Besides, it'll be a human sea out there


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

I once considered the idea of taking up smoking, in the hopes that I would become addicted. Just so I could then try to quit, and see if cessation was as bad as it's made out to be. Yes my life is really that boring.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"a*shole" is such a crude term. There should be a cuter way to refer to that part of a person. Something vaguely foreign sounding.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You're half asleep? Can't talk? Yet you just posted that you're about to watch Transformers on FB? You're a liar but I'm not gonna bring it up because it's not like I really wanna talk to you anyway. You've been such a bad conversationalist. I don't claim to be all that exceptional myself but ****, I still try with you. I'd rather do anything else than sit on the phone, bored, waiting for you to fall asleep so I can hang the **** up and not feel guilty about it.

God, people are frustrating.
I want a snack.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm really considering going to see my doctor sometime soon...I must be desperate. I'm going over how the conversation with the nurse will go, and then with the doctor...everything I want to say and exactly how I wanna say it...there's a 15% chance it'll all come out right. Hopefully he doesn't lock me away when I tell him I day-dream about doing the thing we can't talk about here. I'm interested to see if I actually do this tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleep.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

ARGH, itchy neck! Kill it with fire!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still up


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I had puppy for one extra day than I thought I was going to. :yay

But my sis is coming for real tomorrow to pick him up. Boooo! 
I wonder how long I can get away with hiding him under my bed..


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Perhaps this good natured feud, was a bad idea.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I wasn't as ****ed up today at work as I thought I might be.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

**** y'all sucker


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Walking around town alone is suprisingly comfortable. And being in a coffee shop alone isn't so bad when I have a napkin to draw on.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i was going to post a random thought but i'm more than 100% sure that someone would make a sex joke out of it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> i was going to post a random thought but i'm more than 100% sure that someone would make a sex joke out of it.


Do it do it do it do it do it do it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Errry time I think I'm ready to start living another problem comes to the surface that I have to fix. :fall


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My toes are so cold. OMG...my big red socks! I cleaned those the other day and put them somewhere...where did they go? I need them now. I also need a sweater. I'll wear my blue one...even if I'm currently wearing grey pants and a yellow shirt...what the hell.....


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Are haircut places open on America day? I need a haircut.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/york-rider-dies-protesting-motorcycle-helmet-law/story?id=13993417

_"A New York man died Sunday while participating in a ride with 550 other motorcyclists to protest the state's mandatory helmet law.

Police said Philip A. Contos, 55, hit his brakes and his motorcycle fishtailed. Contos was sent over the handlebars of his 1983 Harley Davidson and hit his head on the pavement.

He was pronounced dead at the hospital." _

Alright.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

going to get faced before meeting him, that's for sure..

I feel too shaky


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I have GERD. :/


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

by the time this page loads i forget what i was going to say. 2nd time now


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

oh yeah i remembered. 'No one is available to chat.'


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Younger brother's roommate is here. Fook this.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/york-rider-dies-protesting-motorcycle-helmet-law/story?id=13993417
> 
> _"A New York man died Sunday while participating in a ride with 550 other motorcyclists to protest the state's mandatory helmet law.
> 
> ...


Delicious irony


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

One of our chickens died today  

RIP


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

^:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to spnd some time outside, even if it is still cloudy,.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

<How do I make my guy bigger?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> <How do I make my guy bigger?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's raining outside! I guess that means no fireworks. :cry


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

how did i know it was 4th of july? i woke up today and saw that an army of extra port-a-pottys had been erected throughout the place i live.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I had been talking to this girl for awhile on POF...she just asked me if I wanted to go get coffee and I kind of shot that down. Not sure if I'm making a mistake or not...I kind of feel like a shallow prick.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

This forum has a JFF section? Sweet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Our rain left us midday - it is now sunny enough I can go to my beach for the third consecutive day! 

Maybe I'll get there early enough to actually tan! :banana


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I love when you rediscover old songs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think I don't like weed anymore. But I only feel this way when I'm high. That's kind of stupid...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If a lot of people love each other, the world would be a better place to live.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

If you're going to totally psych and flip-out, don't do it on FaceBook for the whole world to see


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i didn't appreciate that fruit fly on the upper tiles staring at me as i showered.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure something just fell between my boobs. possibly a bug.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I'm pretty sure something just fell between my boobs. possibly a bug.


Oh, it's those new motorboatin' ones.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I'm pretty sure something just fell between my boobs. possibly a bug.





atticusfinch said:


> i didn't appreciate that fruit fly on the upper tiles staring at me as i showered.


Attack of the horny insects?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Going to try and stay clean for awhile. Shaven that is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Oh, it's those new motorboatin' ones.


:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So tired. Contacts so blurry. Must. Work. Out!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will go outside again :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sometimes I get overwhelmed by the amount of people on this forum.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't think you realize what you mean to me, not the slightest clue.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Well surprise goddamn surprise


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

not god bless america, goddamn america


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

It is time we (as people) made a point of building long-term relationship success based on the strength of our characters, instead of clever-minded relationship strategies. That is why divorce happens often times. Hard work vs playing games .. which will last.. hmmm i wonder lol duh


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I seriously can't get enough of "I Am the Best" right now. That song is like crack to me. Majooooor girl crush on CL omg.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ebay, email me my userID bro...c'mon...


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Today started out pretty rough but the pas few hours made the day pretty great


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to adjust my run path due to fireworks. I didn't need to get burned to a crisp in the first quarter mile of my six mile run. :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Once every couple months I'll organize my clothes neatly on hangers and in my dresser and pretend like that's going to be my new system but once I wear something it always parks itself on top of the washing machine, on top of my bed, on my floor...never makes it back into my closet/dresser. 

Wow it's 10 30 already...should probably hit the hay!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just what I need! :roll


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

You are not Boeing!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My mom snooped in my drawers and found some unpleasant things. What does she expect. I need my own place.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

trolls are so annoying


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i'll just keep telling myself that spots of prussian blue and titanium white look nice and fitting on the couch.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks to fireworks, I have a shivering dog on my lap; I had to type this with one hand.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

polkadotlaughter said:


> Thanks to fireworks, I have a shivering dog on my lap; I had to type this with one hand.


Awww doggie.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't quite understand what it is that I am doing differently, but things seem a little better somehow.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I seem to be allergic to my cheap "hypoallergenic" pillows :roll so it's either deal with it or go and get proper pillows.

Things aren't going very well here.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pointy said:


> I don't quite understand what it is that I am doing differently, but things seem a little better somehow.


:high5

-------------------------------------

not what i meant


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder what'd it would be like to be a unicorn


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't want to talk. I just want to fall asleep on the floor beside you.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

So............how long are you planning on leaving the tumble dryer outside?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes please... that would be really nice... I require that now too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

atticusfinch said:


> i'll just keep telling myself that spots of prussian blue and titanium white look nice and fitting on the couch.


Wow - I haven't heard those colors since watching that painting show with happy little trees. RIP Bob Ross.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

What's the difference between a migraine and a headache? 

What's the difference between a cold and the flu?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if having an Indian restaurant within view of my window is a good or bad thing. 

in other news, i had to undo the button on my jeans just now


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been invited to a parrrrtay.
But it says to bring friends, which I lack.
I'll just stay home.
I'd probably overwhelm the party with my coolness anyways.
Yeah. Good thinking.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Tinychat is a dumpster fire.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

a patrol of ours got attacked by Palestinian snipers along the Gaza strip. good thing they are so bent. bad thing the patrol that i just got back from wasn't involved...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

EmptyRoom said:


> I wonder what'd it would be like to be a unicorn


Totally awesome I assume. Farting rainbows and whatnot.

-------

You know you're lazy when it's almost 1pm and the prospect of getting out of bed and taking a shower seems like a monumental task.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Well that was a waste of time


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The test was way harder than I thought it'd be. :troll


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Our toaster wasn't working yesterday, but now it's working again.

My life is a roller coaster ride, what can I say.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

please make it snow on summer


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes I seriously wonder about my sanity. That can't be good...


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I probably just offended a few people but I really don't care.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

My spelling habits have greatly deteriorated. and my grammar too. Im slowly turning ignorant.:yes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I really feel like dancing!  :boogie


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

You know what? **** you hairspray. Thinking you can just get all up in my eyes like you own the place.

Some might say it's my fault for holding your bottle too close to my face, but I prefer to blame inanimate objects for my own incompetence.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> I really feel like dancing!  :boogie


Hope you feel like singing too. :lol


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ :haha:clap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Hope you feel like singing too. :lol


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - I haven't heard those colors since watching that painting show with happy little trees. RIP Bob Ross.


i wish that was my mom's response.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

"I'll never rock as long as I am stuck here with my dad"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lots to do and no time to do it :lol


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

that theory actually makes _a lot_ of sense, i like it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Whoever invented the gummy vitamin has a special place in my heart forever and ever.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I wish i could see you right now<3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing's fun anymore, I'm at a wits end.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I got to get me a pair of Landrollers! :blank


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

groooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaan. This is not a pretty realization.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I think someone from OKCupid is asking me to hang out :afr Not sure if dating or just friendly, but either way, I'm scurred. I wasn't expecting to meet anyone especially after I put up a pic of my fugly mug :afr


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to go to a Brewer game with my work today. Team Building! Don't get paid...I would rather just have the day off...:blank


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I loathe hot weather. Why can't it just be warm?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just want you to know that I don't hate you anymore.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> Thank you.
> 
> No, not you. You.
> 
> Yes, you.


You're so welcome :boogie


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know why but I'm addicted to my job


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Every day is the same.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Estelle said:


> "I'll never rock as long as I am stuck here with my dad"


I hear you brave young Jaybles,
You are hungry for the rock.
But to learn the ancient method,
Sacred doors you must unlock.
Escape your father's clutches,
And this oppressive neighbourhood.
On a journey you must go,
To find the land of Hollywood!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Time for me to admit my Coke Zero/Diet Coke addiction is ruining my life...could be why I'm super-anxious all the time, too. Hmm..hoping the headaches won't be too bad...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

a+ macking skills, sir

making me act awkward though :|


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Eliza said:


> I think someone from OKCupid is asking me to hang out :afr Not sure if dating or just friendly, but either way, I'm scurred. I wasn't expecting to meet anyone especially after I put up a pic of my fugly mug :afr


Good luck with the whole dating thing. 

I'm at the ticking time bomb stage myself. I want some boooooty! Or just someone to talk to and cuddle with...

-----------------------------------------------
Barb says Victoria's Secret smells like French *****. :lol What a fun description.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Good luck with the whole dating thing.
> 
> I'm at the ticking time bomb stage myself. I want some boooooty! Or just someone to talk to and cuddle with...
> 
> ...


Thanks  I'm not sure anything's gonna happen, we were messaging for a while and things have gone stale due to my awkwardness :lol I haven't reached desperation yet, only because my fear of boys pretty much overrides any other feeling I have. :rofl


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I should have got Google Chrome a long time ago.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I was so excited about the new swim suit that I bought a few days ago, and then today I realized I hardly ever go swimming. 

I guess I'm secretly hoping that a pool will materialize in my room overnight. It's going to happen one of these days you guys, I can feel it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I was so excited about the new swim suit that I bought a few days ago, and then today I realized I hardly ever go swimming.
> 
> I guess I'm secretly hoping that a pool will materialize in my room overnight. It's going to happen one of these days you guys, I can feel it.


Haven't you seen 'The Secret'? All you gotta do is want it bad enough, picture it in your mind and it will manifest itself. You gotta try real hard though or it won't work...

I forgot how good sunflower seeds are.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

you can whisper any spanish things in my ear anytime you want to

oooh good lawd


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Siiiiiiighhhh. Mooooooaaan. Grrrrooooooaaaaaaaan. :fall


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I found a note I wrote to a friend but i guess i kept it after.. its about my english teacher who would always adopt stray cats and i did it like the saw movies, this was prob when they were popular lol... I realize how big a freak I am Lmaooo class room entertainment i guess LOLL

"hello ms. capitano.. you probably dont know me but i know you. in fact, i know how much you love the innocence of a cute little kitten. well, lets see how much you reallly love them. you see these collars around their necks? for every essay you mark wrong one kitten explodes. its your choice. only you grant them life. lets let the games begin."


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"Gordon Ramsay isn't condescending like that the other chef guy. He just gets really pissed off and starts screaming at people. But he's not condescending. " - my brother.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Time for me to admit my Coke Zero/Diet Coke addiction is ruining my life...could be why I'm super-anxious all the time, too. Hmm..hoping the headaches won't be too bad...


Aww, you can do this :squeeze Though thinking of you without Coke (due to all your avatars and your passion for it) will be a hard transition for me. I'll need time to adjust to this too, k.

-------------------

Going to my favorite vegetarian restaurant with my ma soon :boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Aww, you can do this :squeeze Though thinking of you without Coke (due to all your avatars and your passion for it) will be a hard transition for me. I'll need time to adjust to this too, k.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Going to my favorite vegetarian restaurant with my ma soon :boogie


Thank you for the words of inspiration. I'm cutting back gradually, and will probably be down to 1 or 2 cups of it a day...not trying to quit 100% really, just gotta stop being an addict.:lol

Enjoy the food!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah crap, I forgot to donate blood. Maybe they'll still be doing it tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I overslept by two hours and was..what's that you say, Illusion? How late for work were you?

Five minutes. 
_Like a boss. _


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

oh. who knew that the waltz once had the same reputation as grinding?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ That's amazing :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I miss puppy sitting. :cry This place is so boring without him around.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

O SNAP

So this is what life is like without invisible mode. I feel so exposed. :afr


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> O SNAP
> 
> So this is what life is like without invisible mode. I feel so exposed. :afr


:squeeze


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


> O SNAP
> 
> So this is what life is like without invisible mode. I feel so exposed. :afr


One of us! One of us!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> O SNAP
> 
> So this is what life is like without invisible mode. I feel so exposed. :afr


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze



MindOverMood said:


> One of us! One of us!


:high5



jet10 said:


>


:lol

Anyone can see what I'm doing..the threads I'm reading, the profiles I'm looking at....the pressure THE PRESSURE

idk if I'm cut out for this


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get my act together and get to bed!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Whenever I buy stuff like ice cream, diet coke and cigarettes... I feel compelled to add some "healthy" item, to make it seem less bad. I don't want the cashier to judge me


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I got a mosquito bite on my leg


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****

I ****ing hate myself for being such a stupid ****ing *****.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^Even felt worse 5 hours ago...:blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^Even felt worse 5 hours ago...:blank


What happen?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I have to go to a Brewer game with my work today. Team Building! Don't get paid...I would rather just have the day off...:blank


Okay, that was pretty arfing weird. Everybody getting drunk which was kind of expected...but then married guys with families hitting on single ladies...maybe it shouldn't but it kind of disturbed me.

And I think maybe my boss came out of the closet.

And I'm up at 230 after going to bed at 930.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

rdrr said:


> What happen?


Just another realization of how much I dislike myself and how much my stupidity limits what I can do.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

/vague

sorry


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Good luck with the whole dating thing.
> 
> I'm at the ticking time bomb stage myself. I want some boooooty! Or just someone to talk to and cuddle with...


Agreed. I think something different happens if my bomb goes off though.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

sleeping pills not working, please kill me


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

You know I was pretty insecure about my little guy (right over thurr <<<<<<<<<<) but now I wouldn't have him any other way.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ your avatar should get together with Eliza'a avatar


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:idea

:banana:banana














:banana:banana


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ your avatar should get together with Eliza'a avatar


And go skiing?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Should not have drove home last night. Just realized that.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My average poop time as increased ten fold since downloading Angry Birds.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> My average poop time as increased ten fold since downloading Angry Birds.


lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Talk smack 'cause I'm on my parents' futon
Homie your game's so cheap, don't need a coupon
not even the salad, you're just the croutons
I got more swag just putting shoes on


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

rtjhkfgdvda :mum:bat


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 8, 2011)

"An army of principles can penetrate where an army of soldiers cannot."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get going.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

****ing *******.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

For some reason I feel like flailing my arms while running and screaming.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

my friends went down to a resort in mexico for the week. Going to be pretty bored.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Too hot to go outside with jeans on. Too lazy to shave legs.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd love a cuddle right now!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My cat emptied my pajama drawer, which I will admit is funny.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Paint markers = the only thing Hobby Lobby is good for in my life right now.
How do you have hoops but like...nothing else for embroidery, dude? Nonsense!

Damn, I smell good.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

While I was walking home, some random kid driving out of a parking lot stopped & asked me if I was 18. I was like, uh, I'm 21. He then asked me if I had an ID on me & if I would buy him cigarettes. This took place in a Subway parking lot by the way, so I was like "Where would I even do that?" lol. He said that he could drive me somewhere or something. I was like "Nah, it's cool" & walked away. :lol

I can't get over how funny/random it was. Or maybe I'm just weird for finding it hilarious enough to post here. Oh well. =P


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh my god, I'm so bored. And noone seems to be on here right now. I'm even bored of smoking. It's bad.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i will never forget this interview.

fake sympathy voice to the max. it's killing me!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The. White. Email. :afr


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Only one in my neighborhood who plays basketball. Only one in my neighborhood without a hoop. #story of my life.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it really necessary to speed 80 mph just to get one car ahead at a red light? Is it?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Mc Borg said:


> While I was walking home, some random kid driving out of a parking lot stopped & asked me if I was 18. I was like, uh, I'm 21. He then asked me if I had an ID on me & if I would buy him cigarettes. This took place in a Subway parking lot by the way, so I was like "Where would I even do that?" lol. He said that he could drive me somewhere or something. I was like "Nah, it's cool" & walked away. :lol
> 
> I can't get over how funny/random it was. Or maybe I'm just weird for finding it hilarious enough to post here. Oh well. =P


:haha

I didn't know mushrooms could grow mold, until today. I figured hey, it's fungus already, how much more fungus-y can it get? Then I found a fuzzy mushroom as I was making my salad at dinner...Needless to say I threw the whole carton of mushrooms away. Thank goodness they were discounted, maybe there was a reason :lol


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish I could tell you how I feel about you.because your in my mind all day...I even have dreams with you in it every night. I need you to be in my life...and that scares me!!!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe I should throw in a free foot massage. God knows that would pique the interest of someone on craigslist.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

If it weren't for spell check I would constantly embarrass myself.

I mean, I constantly embarrass myself anyway, but at least it's not because of my terrible spelling.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I wish certain things didn't make it difficult for me to breathe  i mean...like, when I feel like I might not be who I want to be...I get this feeling of tightness in my chest. it's annoying.

also, glass is a fantastic substance.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

trendyfool said:


> I wish certain things didn't make it difficult for me to breathe  i mean...like, when I feel like I might not be who I want to be...I get this feeling of tightness in my chest. it's annoying.


I can relate...it's like a feeling of terror, impending doom--classical SA symptoms.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Eating wendys and speghetti with meat balls in one day is not one of my brighter ideas....:tiptoe


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

All that glitters is not gold.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

One of my fbf is a complete loon. And when I think you're a complete loon that is saying something.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

So after the doo- dah parade I was talking to one of the nude women weaing only body paint. She finally said, "Hey my eyes are up here." And I said, "Eyes? You have eyes?!"


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

welp. that was a nice few hours of being visible that I had.

and now I must return to hiding in my secret cave of lurkdom. :tiptoe :hide


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Its true.. everything makes more sense in a diagram.. or maybe im just a big nerd hahaha
BREAK THA CYCLE!!!! YEAAAAH


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

that was a dust game. Still didn't deserve to tie though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

One of my supervisors just IM'd me on Facebook...ANXIETY ANXIETY ANXIETY ANXIETY.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Freezer died right in time for summer... Wonderful!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Talking to so many people tonight that make me anxious. Blah...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wait, John Ritter was also in a show called _Three's a Crowd_? Huh? What?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

38 days in a rehab is a loooonnng, looooonnng, loooonnnggggg f*kcing time...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's my birthday and I'm drunk!!!!!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ happy bday :hb


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I got Kirby's Epic Yarn for my birthday!!!!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

suuwwweeeeetttt


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TenYears said:


> ^ happy bday :hb


Thanks!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Happy Birthday! :yay :yay


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

au Lait said:


> ^ Happy Birthday! :yay :yay


Thank you so much for wishing me a happy birthday!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

why you hide in your shell, the real you we want to see
but they don't understand the shell suffocates me


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh man, if I didn't have SA I'd drive up to the space center right now and be like "Hey, can I come?"


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My head is like a prison cell
each new person I meet has to wait for me to slowly chisel out an escape route
some people are capable of busting me out
but really I'm trying to find the person with the key


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy B-day rcapo! Enjoy Kirby.



StevenGlansberg said:


> My head is like a prison cell
> each new person I meet has to wait for me to slowly chisel out an escape route
> some people are capable of busting me out
> but really I'm trying to find the person with the key


Same. Only for me it's not a shell. It's like a wall or two with several moats around it. I pretty much have to get a bulldozer or super strength to bust through the walls, THEN swim across the giant moats while bypassing the sharks just to open up to any person I meet. What a sweat!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm glad, and surprised you paid me for my work.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive had to take 3 ticks off my dog in the past month...ew:um lol


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

hey kid, catch.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Get a vacation in Sept! I am super excited to get out of this town for a while!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't feel like taking a shower today.

Also, why do people drink Bud Light when they can drink water? Tastes pretty similar to me. -__-


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, Jack, have that ***** make me some blueberry pancakes...right now.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I need to go buy summer clothes, they keep disappearing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

diamondheart89 said:


> I need to go buy summer clothes, they keep disappearing.


Yeah... Sorry about that.

:um


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> Yeah... Sorry about that.
> 
> :um




:door


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

rcapo89 said:


> I got Kirby's Epic Yarn for my birthday!!!!


Happy birthdayyyyy :yay



TenYears said:


> suuwwweeeeetttt


You're back! :yay

----------

Chilling with a miniature bottle of wine, posting on message boards and messaging with a creeper on OKcupid (though when I told him I was in no hurry to lose my virginity, he stopped responding :lol). This is the life folks. You know you're jealous.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ I'm totally jelly.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

A mosquito must have snuck into my room last night or something, b/c I have 3 itchy bites. I don't want to get too graphic, but they are dangerously close to my lady bits.

I feel like this mosquito is probably some kind of pervert, and I must admit the thought that it may still be lurking in my room somewhere makes me uneasy. :|


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> A mosquito must have snuck into my room last night or something, b/c I have 3 itchy bites. I don't want to get too graphic, but they are dangerously close to my lady bits.
> 
> I feel like this mosquito is probably some kind of pervert, and I must admit the thought that it may still be lurking in my room somewhere makes me uneasy. :|


:um Only female mosquitoes suck blood. Lesbian pervert mosquitoes?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> A mosquito must have snuck into my room last night or something, b/c I have 3 itchy bites. I don't want to get too graphic, but they are dangerously close to my lady bits.
> 
> I feel like this mosquito is probably some kind of pervert, and I must admit the thought that it may still be lurking in my room somewhere makes me uneasy. :|


Ewwwwwwwwwwwww, most mosquitos dont like me i think its my blood type.

Iv never been to America but iv been in some states haha...mostly from weed and strong drink.....


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

au Lait said:


> A mosquito must have snuck into my room last night or something, b/c I have 3 itchy bites. I don't want to get too graphic, but they are dangerously close to my lady bits.
> 
> I feel like this mosquito is probably some kind of pervert, and I must admit the thought that it may still be lurking in my room somewhere makes me uneasy. :|


Pervy mosquitos eh...One time my cousin in law went to pee in the woods, you know, like guys do sometimes, and...............yeah. :um

--------

I'm not sure what this guy from OKcupid wants from me cos he was briefly talking to me about **** buddies yesterday, but I enjoy talking to him...maybe too much..must......resist....feelings occuring...gahhhhh


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Blocked two people on FBI today. One was too immature and the other one was too hateful (republican) lol. Mood; subdued


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## bluedragon (May 14, 2010)

au Lait said:


> A mosquito must have snuck into my room last night or something, b/c I have 3 itchy bites. I don't want to get too graphic, but they are dangerously close to my lady bits.
> 
> I feel like this mosquito is probably some kind of pervert, and I must admit the thought that it may still be lurking in my room somewhere makes me uneasy. :|


youre uneasy because u think a mosquito lurking ur room is a pervert, what is with ppl these days


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

People are beautiful when they sleep.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so ready to leave this SA behind. Think I'm close too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> A mosquito must have snuck into my room last night or something, b/c I have 3 itchy bites. I don't want to get too graphic, but they are dangerously close to my lady bits.
> 
> I feel like this mosquito is probably some kind of pervert, and I must admit the thought that it may still be lurking in my room somewhere makes me uneasy. :|


Mosquito's will be mosquito's...if he really is a pervert, check your closet...giggity...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm finally moved out! I only have to share a kitchen and bathroom for a little while though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I'm finally moved out! I only have to share a kitchen and bathroom for a little while though.


:clap Sucks about the bathroom, but sharing a kitchen won't be too bad...provided they clean up and you do too. Congrats on the freedom.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

tried making soft-scrambled eggs today. It turned into non-fluffy, baby food egg paste. Hm... On the other hand, someone should make a recipe for onion and coke marinade, makes an interesting combination of flavor.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> :um Only female mosquitoes suck blood. Lesbian pervert mosquitoes?


I must admit I had my suspicions.
　


makavelithedon said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww, most mosquitos dont like me i think its my blood type.


Yeah it's always been the same with me too. They usually seem to avoid me and go after everyone else. :b
　


Eliza said:


> Pervy mosquitos eh...One time my cousin in law went to pee in the woods, you know, like guys do sometimes, and...............yeah. :um


:lol That story definitely beats mine!



the cheat said:


> Mosquito's will be mosquito's...if he really is a pervert, check your closet...giggity...


:spit



bluedragon said:


> youre uneasy because u think a mosquito lurking ur room is a pervert, what is with ppl these days


It's ok if you're into that sort of thing. I won't judge.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I refuse to be that kind of person.

I _refuse_.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

cage the elephant, rise against and the black keys were all playing at Bluesfest back to back. ****...wish I could've gone.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would absolutely love to live in the Appalachian mountains. The relaxed easy going community, stunning scenery, the feeling of being free in the wilderness, running around nakiee without worrying about getting caught, I want that life SO bad.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> I would absolutely love to live in the Appalachian mountains. The relaxed easy going community, stunning scenery, the feeling of being free in the wilderness, running around nakiee without worrying about getting caught, I want that life SO bad.


 can i go with you??


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> can i go with you??


Okey. :clap


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> Okey. :clap


Yay!!!1 xD


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

"Kirby likes cake."
--SlimKirby


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope this works. Posting from the iPhone/iPod app. Hopefully this is a post, not a thread :| 

Must be a post! Cool app so far. Still figuring it all out though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel a longing for something but I don't know what :/


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

At what point did I lose track of who I was?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Jack is about to die :cry Never let go, Rose, never let go.

Oh my god this music is so heartbreaking... it's almost funny :lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think I've ever been so unsure of what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I feel a longing for something but I don't know what :/


...cake?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Jack is about to die :cry Never let go, Rose, never let go.
> 
> Oh my god this music is so heartbreaking... it's almost funny :lol


I'll never let go...*lets go*


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Challenge accepted :twisted


Though I'll admit i wasn't even trying the first time.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I should dust off my glasses, clean the lint off my jacket, have a shower, eat a decent meal, shave and leave the house sometime soon. :/


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I noticed that I have had no new visitors look at my profile in over a month...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I noticed that I have had no new visitors look at my profile in over a month...


Im going to look now...twice.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I noticed that I have had no new visitors look at my profile in over a month...





the cheat said:


> Im going to look now...twice.


I really like your space background.  I'm glad I looked twice, because I didn't catch it the first time around. :duck


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I really like your space background.  I'm glad I looked twice, because I didn't catch it the first time around. :duck


 Hahaha, thanks!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Love my live at the moment!  Missing my bestie but will be better in a few days!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Earwigs, eww!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

_Breaking hearts has never looked so cool
As when you wrap your car around a tree
Your makeup looks so great next to his teeth
_
I actually really like this band.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i can't remember things unless i write them down in my notebook. i think this is a serious problem :afr


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok I made some posts in Society and Culture. Time to watch some porn before the parents get up.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Who eats soup for every meal.. LOL I do sometimes :S
It's just so... soupalicious! It's souper!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ugh, i look like a neanderthal, don't want anyone to see me today... but i already brushed this guy off last week, and i need to be forcing myself to make friends, so... :afr


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it possible to die of boredom?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Dear ****, my own desperation makes me cringe.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I guess it's time. im going to start applying for my classes i need to clear something up with my finacial aid:um. i'm going to start college some time soon im very apprehensive about all this.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I severely over-estimated my interviewer.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

My how video games have changed since the days of vintage Mortal Kombat and the like. I went to my friend's apartment and played some shooting game on his xbox. I didn't know where I was going, what I was doing, or who the hell these people are who were ****-talking through their headsets. Why do I need all these different levers and sticks and triggers and buttons? :con I liked it better when it was A and B.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

just invited one of friends from elementary school over. Haven't seen him in a few years.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

CrashMedicate said:


> My how video games have changed since the days of vintage Mortal Kombat and the like. I went to my friend's apartment and played some shooting game on his xbox. I didn't know where I was going, what I was doing, or who the hell these people are who were ****-talking through their headsets. Why do I need all these different levers and sticks and triggers and buttons? :con I liked it better when it was A and B.


:lol That's why I'm hopeless with video games too..I tried Xbox 360 a few times and was completely confused. After Gamecube I just couldn't deal with the elaborate controllers any more



Daniel89 said:


> Is it possible to die of boredom?


I'll be right there with you. damn...sooooo boredddddddd

--------------------

Hmmmmm.......hmmmmmmm....Message meeeeeeeeee...message meeeeeeeeee......I'm trying some kind of telepathic thing...'course I could just message him myself, but I did that yesterday and I don't want to seem like a stalker...:con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> ...cake?


:lol

I had cake anyway! I was my sister's b-day.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish I had a friend I could go out with, instead of sitting here reading, beng jealous of him going out. Gilgamesh is good but not what I need right now. :/


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Must...look...for...the...positive...in...people. I can do this.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i don't know what i just agreed to, but my e-crush is making me say crazy things :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank God for facebook; otherwise I'd have to actually pick up the phone.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I wish I was a computer so I could log out of my life.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I wish I was a computer so I could log out of my life.


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I wish I was a computer so I could log out of my life.


:hug


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

gosh, i can't believe i am actually crying over this.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I wish I was a computer so I could log out of my life.


No. I'm happy you're not a computer then. Cheer up, your life eventually does end, it only feels endless sometimes.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My eyez are burning. I don't wanna sleep!

*grumble* >:[


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I just saw the girl who was partially responsible for my SA. She was cruel and selfish. She evn went so far as to make my own friends go against me by telling lies that were no where near the truth. She walked by, all I could feel is anger. I was so mad that one single person could change my life dramatically. My whole thought process and feelings of self worth changed because of her words and actions. she had effected me so much yet she doesn't even know how much I suffered because of her. I know it's not completely her fault, I did let her get to me and eventually believed I was worthless. I never knew how much anger i had towards her. I hadn't seen her in about seven years. It surprised me how angry I was. I guess I never really let myself get angry at her for treating me like crap because I always believed that was just how I felt I deserved to be treated...but now I know i was wrong. NO ONE deserves to be treated the way she treated me.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm going to stop deciphering and just let it be - life goes on and i just can't wait.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

it doesn't matter, i'm ****ed.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The God damn meds are once again not working.
My only recourse is to listen to music; it keeps me going.
My life is pathetic...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

What can I do alone on a Sunday when most things are closed and I have ten dollars?


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Estelle said:


> What can I do alone on a Sunday when most things are closed and I have ten dollars?


Look at internet porn? *shrug*

btw, I'm the antichrist.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My brother. *exhales* -__-


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

So with everything I have learned and started for the past two weeks, can I continue to implement them into my everyday life now that I'm by myself again? I think I can, but let's see...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i suck and i resent myself because of that. how ironic...


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 8, 2011)

You know you're in love when you can make fun of each others deepest darkest secrets and laugh about it.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

_La Petite Danseuse de Quatorze Ans_ by Edgar Degas..



wow.. I can't believe I actually saw this at the MFA in Boston, it's one of my favourites.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want a hot dog. I never want hot dogs. But I really want one now. Omg, I want a good cup of coffee and...sleep. I want to sleep again.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

AudreyHepburn said:


> _La Petite Danseuse de Quatorze Ans_ by Edgar Degas..
> 
> 
> 
> wow.. I can't believe I actually saw this at the MFA in Boston, it's one of my favourites.


I saww it at Musee d'Orsay, have a ridiculous love for that piece too, I have a print of it at home in Toronto, waiting to be framed *sigh* wish I brought it along.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

To go over the road and get a can of monster or not...hmmm


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want a slushie.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why am I up so early! :/


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :squeeze :squeeze





Aloysius said:


> :hug





the cheat said:


> No. I'm happy you're not a computer then. Cheer up, your life eventually does end, it only feels endless sometimes.


Thanks you guys.  :squeeze It's nice to know someone cares.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

What the hell. Why does this lotion smell so funny? It's offending my delicate sensibilities.

And now my hands are smelly. >=( Thanks for nothing St Ives.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Eliza said:


> *I saww it at Musee d'Orsay, have a ridiculous love for that piece too, I have a print of it at home in Toronto, waiting to be framed *sigh* wish I brought it along.*


Wow! Lucky you! I don't know if it officially belongs to the MFA now, I heard a curator say something like that but I can't remember. I'd like a print, too. They had statuettes of it at the gift shop, but I don't have a proper home for it.. ho hum..


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay

woops - i mean Ooh I wish I had a statuette!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Everybody in your life you love are like roses in a personal garden. When they're in pain you don't ignore them.. you water them with love and help them grow once again. Why do people take their roses for granted and expect them to stand on their own without water?


----------



## Zero0 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in your internets corrupting your daughters.


----------



## asdfasdfasdfas (Jul 10, 2011)

"killing" me just makes me a martyr. God, don't you ever pay attention to your Bible?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

beautifully strange:1059136365 said:


> I just saw the girl who was partially responsible for my SA. She was cruel and selfish. She evn went so far as to make my own friends go against me by telling lies that were no where near the truth. She walked by, all I could feel is anger. I was so mad that one single person could change my life dramatically. My whole thought process and feelings of self worth changed because of her words and actions. she had effected me so much yet she doesn't even know how much I suffered because of her. I know it's not completely her fault, I did let her get to me and eventually believed I was worthless. I never knew how much anger i had towards her. I hadn't seen her in about seven years. It surprised me how angry I was. I guess I never really let myself get angry at her for treating me like crap because I always believed that was just how I felt I deserved to be treated...but now I know i was wrong. NO ONE deserves to be treated the way she treated me.


I agree. But you can't keep giving her YOUR power. Ruin her day by finding new friends and laughing again ; )


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Saw the Flaming Lips last night. Nutty.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Might have found an apartment. Really hope things work out.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Might have found an apartment. Really hope things work out.


:yay Woohoo! Alone? roomates?

--------------------------

Um...so I'm kind of having a major internal crisis re: the guy I'm talking to on OKcupid. Sigh. Looks like another sleepless night of worrying. Which he has said I should stop doing. Ahhhh :cry going crazy...this is why I shouldn't develop crushes


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Eliza said:


> :yay Woohoo! Alone? roomates?


Yeah, sort of. It's the 3rd floor of my friends' apartment. They live on the 1st. It's in pretty bad shape so I'm not even sure if it's available but the landlord let one of my friends live there last fall for wicked cheap.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Kate needs to put on some weight


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I never thought I'd say this, but I love having a mustache.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

is it bad that i laughed and repeatedly mumbled _'what a dumb ***, what a dumb ***!'_ throughout the moments leading up to Pitt's character's death in _Burn After Reading_?

_('cause i did! i'm horrible, i know.)_


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> So PEACE OUT HOMIES I am off to eastern Canada for two weeks.
> 
> I ain't bringing my laptop so no incredibly enthralling updates on my life for you all. I know you are devasted.
> 
> See you suckers in two weeeeeeeeeeks.


SUP MY HOMIES I'M BACCCCCKKKKK.

Did you all miss me? Why am I even asking I know the answer is yes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> SUP MY HOMIES I'M BACCCCCKKKKK.
> 
> Did you all miss me? Why am I even asking I know the answer is yes.


Welcome back


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yay Perfectionist!

Tomorrow I plan to take Rhodiola Rosea for the first time. I also plan to ride my bike around the city and get lost since I think that's one of the only ways I can get my mind to shut up. Hopefully if I get too badly lost I can find some open WiFi and Google maps my way out :b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

this is what Mt. Rainier looks like to me every afternoon during summer









ube macapuno ice cream

and









cherry rose ice cream

sorry giant pictures and i really feel that i needed to share this to everyone


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Just remembered I have chocolate in my bag... :love2
You and me chocolate... for life <3


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Omg!!!! Stilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XDD


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Music is just awesome


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just ate a can of artichoke hearts. I don't know if it was a wise decision, but I was sooo hungry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New week :sigh.


----------



## asdfasdfasdfas (Jul 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> New week :sigh.


I'm looking forward to mine. :boogie


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been more active than usual recently. I still don't have any friends to do stuff with or basically any idea how to create a life for myself but I'm finding it more and more intolerable to just be at home doing jack ****... So tonight I'm going to the movies, alone.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> SUP MY HOMIES I'M BACCCCCKKKKK.
> 
> Did you all miss me? Why am I even asking I know the answer is yes.


Who are you again? Are you that girl with hair? 

:b (Do you have any pics of your trip to share?)


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

asdfasdfasdfas said:


> "killing" me just makes me a martyr. God, don't you ever pay attention to your Bible?


That's why your multiple personalities keep getting "killed".


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

:idea

****Image removed****


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ohhh snap


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

How does that get removed? It was nature.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> How does that get removed? It was nature.


Don't worry. Most of us saw it :boogie


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL I knew that one wouldn't stay up for long.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I swear, my name must not be common in the UK? Even when I've spelled my name out, I still get mail addressed to "Venessa" and once, "Vannessa"...argh


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok so we have been instructed to commit suicide/fight to the death rather than get kidnapped by the enemy. well that sounds logical to me. if i was about to get kidnapped I'd blow myself up and everyone around me with a grenade.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I want to go shopping...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

So I'm sitting in Starbucks and I think I just saw a middle-aged dude pick up a young, attractive lady. Well played, old sport. Well played. Hrmph!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am gonna need a helmut. Incoming!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

damn..


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

mind_games said:


> I am gonna need* a helmut*. Incoming!


Here's one~


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Bilbo Baggin's Balls.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Think my clutch is slipping. I just bought a stereo to play the ipod touch I got for my birthday, and now my damn clutch is slipping.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I realized as I was walking to 711 & seen my ex, everybody who I dated in the past have been Native american, all three of them. My number one celebrity crush is Native american as well. Not sure how this happends, could simply be a coincidence. :teeth


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Now I just remembered why I hate panic attacks...


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Generalized anxiety disorder is a real *****!


Caffeine withdrawal sucks, too.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Let's see, today's road obstacles on the way to work were: Two giant logging trucks, a truck piled with hay, about 30 squashed road cones (blown all over the interstate) and one robust wild turkey.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

That's nothing. There was a crazy storm in my town this morning. Two of my neighbors trees got struck by lightning. One of them was completely uprooted and the other was split right down the middle. Probably a third of the town lost power, including street lights, businesses, etc. We drove around and saw downed power lines and trees all over the place.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh...I hate when my dreams confuse me :/


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

a four hour, ten minutes, and thirty nine second phone conversation.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I just went for a run at night near the bush. By the time I finished my face was like a car windshield after a long road trip... if you don't know what I mean by that then be glad.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Why are some people such morons...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Jealous... But I do not want to be. :/


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

That breeze feels nice.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

i'm bored with no motivation and i think a soundproof room will help.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have not been able to hold down food in more then 4 days ...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i need someone to hold me up right now. everyone in my life seems down and hopeless, and sometimes i feel as though it's sucking the life out of me. do i surround myself with really negative people, or is everyone in life really this unhappy behind closed doors. if so, what's the point of life, i must wonder. are we all just trying so hard to reach that point in our lives when we as individuals can say 'i am happy with my life'. but what if that moment never comes, what if it doesn't even exist. maybe optimistic people see trying as worth it. i'm more tempted to throw my hands up and accept defeat.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Steve123 said:


> I just went for a run at night near the bush. By the time I finished my face was like a car windshield after a long road trip... if you don't know what I mean by that then be glad.


You can tell a happy runner by the bugs in his teeth!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i feel all jittery. maybe that coffee wasn't a good idea after all. i just want to wiggle around, it's weird.
i haven't had coffee in a couple weeks, maybe my tolerance for caffeine is decreasing :lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm off to work. I love you all long time.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy **** I think I hear an animal in the wall - **** OMG :cry

yea it's definitely something it scratched violently at the door...my landlord says it's just squirrels though...really hope it's just that


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I hate being poor sometimes, I cant afford to go see Harry Potter. If someone bought me a ticket, I'd feel like Charlie with a mother****ing golden ticket.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Giant ball of anxiety today... What is going on with me! :/ Have to go to work  Not a good morning...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It just occured to me that I should try to enjoy all this free time I have right now, instead of worrying about the future.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Asda you suuuck


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I need moar (than one) goil franz so I can ***** about my life. A single goilfran would be even nicer but that's asking too much right now.

"And what's wrong with proposing over facebook?" wondered the socially retarded part of my brain.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Back hurtz, might get a job, bored, gotta pee.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

almost 11am and im already.. erm drunk ..


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Therapy today. My 2nd session...but my last one was in April. :um


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

this would actually be the sickest thing... If only my friends were in town we could go. goddamn it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


:ditto

:time:time:time


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

****Obscene smiley removed****


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^:spit totally saving that one...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Impending episode.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we are under a missile attack this very moment. gotta go now...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rosedubh:1059142054 said:


> I hate being poor sometimes, I cant afford to go see Harry Potter. If someone bought me a ticket, I'd feel like Charlie with a mother****ing golden ticket.


This is an odd offer so dont freak but if you msg me with your local theater name i'll make sure there's a couple tickets at the box office for you. I love going to the movies and hate to hear you can't go


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

God, I'm screwed.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> we are under a missile attack this very moment. gotta go now...


Keep your head down!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have a hangover - already !


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The local arthouse theater wants to interview me about Midnight in Paris. Ive seen it 20 times. Where is Drella when you need her!?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Eliza said:


> ****Obscene smiley removed****





Stilla said:


> ^:spit totally saving that one...


Damn - the PoPo :wife ...hope you got it earlier :rofl


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have nothing random, or not anything at all, to post.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

NES said:


> I have a hangover - already !


:rub


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Resonance said:


> *Here is a probably futile foreword: If you don't like logic and mature debate, please confine your emotionally-charged reactionary retorts based on skim-readings of others posts to either PMs or another thread.*


And remember, children:



Resonance said:


> Also, yes, no personal attacks please - point out the flaws in people's ideas, not the people expressing them.


Now, take my hand and don't remove the duct tape.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

......////.....Im done. :fall


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so bored I might actually go to bed before 12 tonight


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

what


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

According to SAS its time for me to make some wiki contributions? :stu lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I totally made out with that mango. So good.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Some posts make me smile... even when they are a little tinged with sadness...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Just want to pick up and move!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Noooooooo Netflix is changing their subscription deal so it costs more now. :cry


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> This is an odd offer so dont freak but if you msg me with your local theater name i'll make sure there's a couple tickets at the box office for you. I love going to the movies and hate to hear you can't go


:squeeze

What an awesome thing to do. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

wanna be here


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate it when people mistake awkwardness for arrogance.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a four page report due tomorrow morning that I haven't started.

NGYAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oi oi oi .. I have no life back to drinking ?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not so screwed, at least not in the way I thought I was earlier. Sleep. I have to sleep now.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I wonder what that button did. Oh noes... :um


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

remember playing basketball 1 on 1 on 1 in highschool
Me v.s teamate v.s teamate. we'd all end up scoring six points a piece.

I'd ask "whats the score? " (teamate) um six....six (Me) aww s##t (other teamate) damn..*shakes head*....then we'd let someone score just to get off the number and laugh about it. good memories.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

for the better good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

When listening to the radio, nothing sucks more than when a song you don't know/don't like comes on.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Can not sleep... Too many thoughts in my head. Need something to do!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

NES said:


> Oi oi oi .. I have no life back to drinking ?


That's illegal!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i really really really want to visit some castles in yorkshire. i wonder, would it be really weird to go alone?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's cold, so damn cold! This house needs heating!!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi there.
How many times a day do you view my profile? Seriously...quit stalking. Its just creepy and weird.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh, some friends of mine tried to pass through a roadblock, so i stopped their jeep and asked them for id's. they said their names are osama bin laden, sadam hussain and adolf hitler and that their purpose is to blow the place up. i then called the girl on the control room, gave her that info and asked whether they have permission to pass. well her answer wasn't very polite...


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm hungry...and procrastinating from stuff.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Where are you, random internet stranger?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm sort of meeting up with a real-live boy in an hour and a half. :um

i might just die of a heart attack.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

YESSSS. The Inbetweeners movie is coming soon. I hope they show it in Canada.


----------



## Loony (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm still in your internets, corrupting your daughters.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I want a kickbike! Pretty expensive though:blank


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Loony said:


> I'm still in your internets, corrupting your daughters.


How many accounts is this now?


----------



## Loony (Jul 13, 2011)

mindovermood said:


> how many accounts is this now?


973


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just acquired 3 gigs of hip hop.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> How many accounts is this now?





Loony said:


> 973


25 - not even close to the record.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> 25 - not even close to the record.


Ah, those who support the dream!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> i'm sort of meeting up with a real-live boy in an hour and a half. :um
> 
> i might just die of a heart attack.


I wish I had seen this earlier! According to the time of this post, you'll be meeting that boy right about now so I hope you were able to relax and enjoy his presence.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you see mee now ???


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

my housemate-erson keeps having people over and the bathroom has no lock.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My teeth are still sore from my retainer and they hurt like hell.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I probably shouldn't be buying myself a bottle of vodka, but I'm gonna.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My brother is going to be on Jeopardy! :eek


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Wanna play me? 

/Napoleon Dynamite voice


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Peeing with the bathroom door open: One of life's greatest pleasures?


My sources say yes.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Peeing with the bathroom door open: One of life's greatest pleasures?
> 
> My sources say yes.


Showering with the door open. Just as good.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> Showering with the door open. Just as good.


Associated Press confirms. Details at 11.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I seemed to of grown a liking for goldfrapp, i also fancy going for a walk really early in the morning?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Mama said there'd be days like this...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I should probably _think _before I freak out and allow myself to get anxious about something. :eyes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

**** you, timezones.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bonzu said:


> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunearth.html
> 
> ?:um?


Cool story, bro.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I wish I had seen this earlier! According to the time of this post, you'll be meeting that boy right about now so I hope you were able to relax and enjoy his presence.


Hehe thanks  Yeah you're right, about that time I was wandering around lost lol, we were meeting at a train station. Eventually had to text him to come find me haha. Poor guy. I was a bit nervous at first but then we went to the pub and I felt great, twas a lovely evening



anonymid said:


> My brother is going to be on Jeopardy! :eek


Holy moly  Yay! :yay



au Lait said:


> Peeing with the bathroom door open: One of life's greatest pleasures?
> 
> My sources say yes.


Girl you know it. And agreed, showering is right up there as well. I'm also partial to cooking an elaborate meal and leaving the mess till later :lol

I feel a bit euphoric right now..I don't want to get too excited but...ah what the hey :yay


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Love listening to democracynow! And all jazeera.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> we are under a missile attack this very moment. gotta go now...


I hope you are okay, man. You rock!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I rock! Yep that's what I was told!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_psychedelic cuddle puddle?_ psychedelic cuddle puddle.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, Sriracha sauce. You're my only friend.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

What if I actually let myself care about you, will you promise not to hurt me? Because saying goodbye is not an option


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sometimes, I can not tell if I am being realistic or pessimistic. :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I had a Triumgfdsgsdf gsdfg fsd sgdf ergf sfg sfg


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Right now, I kind of wish I could grow a mustache.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> Oh, Sriracha sauce. You're my only friend.


Sriracha and ketchup and I are BFFs.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Listen to this if you want to feel better about everything.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I broke my iphone .


----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)

Au1AO1xaEts


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Having to phone some high up engineers at ford to explain a mistake on our end.

/heart going million miles an hour

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Rawr means I love you in dinosaur.

Rawr you all!!!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You're a cool asš dude.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I hadn't said that. Life still doesn't have a rewind button eh? Come on, science...


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Life has indeed been strange of late....mmyes.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn, might be slipping backwards a little. After 9 - 10 hrs of sleep, I'm up at 5:50 a.m, full of energy and anxious, but I don't know about what. I'm starting the "comparing myself to everyone" thing again. Yesterday, I was so awkward, I couldn't even be sad or mad at myself. I laughed out loud so hard when I got into my car after work. One was with a secretary I see on a regular basis, and the other was a woman that works in my building with a different company. She was real nice and asking me a ton of questions for some reason. I see her a lot and she always looks away from me. But yesterday, she held the door open for me while I was pushing out this huge cart of mail, and just started asking me questions and talking to me. I was of course talking back and joking, but I just felt so awkward. She looks Italian. Not even about anything sexual, it's just like wow, where the hell did all of my calmness go?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Listen to this if you want to feel better about everything.


Love that song!

On another note... did I really dream that?... That is pretty gross :lol.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

its...........................stilla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Keeeennnnnie :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sooooo hungry...and I smell baking :cry


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the Arabs in the west bank hate it when it's our brigade's turn to be in the west bank. mainly because we have a reputation of being a bunch of hooligans. we have been involved in the majority of the mass fights in the army. and man, I've witnessed quite a few of those. well i guess the guys here are high on testosterone or something.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Whacking day. Oh wait, this isn't a framegrab game. Speaking of framegrab, we need a framegrab game here.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm very sad, my job application got turned down. So a string of insults would fit nicely to who decided it.
Bloody chain stores ):


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Whacking day. Oh wait, this isn't a framegrab game. Speaking of framegrab, we need a framegrab game here.


I agree. We had a movie framegrab game but the thread died. Should be a TV/movie one


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes tumblr scares me. Too many fifteen year old girls drooling over pictures of Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to try laughing meditation. I'll just have to do it when no one's around so they don't think I'm nuts.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

jealous


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Outside it smells like someone is having a bonfire but that the bonfire is made only of weed. Mmmmm smells good. I wonder if I can get passively high. I'm gonna give it a go.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Sometimes tumblr scares me. Too many fifteen year old girls drooling over pictures of Jeffrey Dahmer.


Luckily for them he wouldn't have gone for them even if he was alive.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I just walked all the way to the library only to find out it won't open for another hour and a half. :sigh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

itchy foot


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 666 profilve views. :eek


----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I have 666 profilve views. :eek


The devil is stalking you.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

If I were a creepy alien this would def be my shoe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for that condom ad, Pandora. :blank


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

If Dexter kills people that kill people, wouldn't he have to kill himself? :stu


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> If Dexter kills people that kill people, wouldn't he have to kill himself? :stu


Haha, the vigilante paradox.

Dexter kills to control his sociopathic urges. He does so by a very strict code that was given to him by his father. Killing himself most assuredly would not fit that code.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I have 666 profilve views. :eek


Thank you whoever looked at my profile.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

great...history repeating itself (i.e. me being stupid)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's fun to mimic Jimi Hendrix's guitar riffs in meows.

E.g, chorus to Crosstown Traffic: Meow meow meow meow_ meow _meow


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm so tired of getting junk mail from amazon and paypal :roll


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm going to a friends birthday drinks tomorrow.. and there are going to be alot-o-people...
It may of just sunk in.
And i may be starting to get a little nervous...
eep ;-;


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Why doesn't anything here seem funny to me? Why am I unamused?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I think this is nap is coming whether I like it or not. And I don't have off until next Friday. :/


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Haha, the vigilante paradox.
> 
> Dexter kills to control his sociopathic urges. He does so by a very strict code that was given to him by his father. Killing himself most assuredly would not fit that code.


Lol I know, I was only kidding. :b Thanks though. 

Nevertheless, I got quoted by Godless1!! :yay


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Ummm so I found out I have gray hair...well actually pure white hair strands randomly throughout my hair due to stress and anxiety :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One more day!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Guess I should keep the cheese in some kind of cheese safe, to which I do not know the code. That'd help.






















STOP EATING CHEESE


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Life's a Turd.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Lol I know, I was only kidding. :b Thanks though.
> 
> *Nevertheless, I got quoted by Godless1!! :yay*


Hey look, it happened again.:wink

Although, for the life of me, I can't imagine why that's so exciting. I know one thing though, I'll be sure to quote you more often in the future.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Some kid somehow popped my eardrum yesterday and my head has felt like it's under water ever since.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Spring rolls are delish!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

You fill the three gallon jug and pour it into the five gallon, do this again and your left with one gallon in the three gallon jug.

Pour the one gallon into the five gallon jug, fill the three and pour it into the five gallon jug.

Your left with four gallons in the five gallon jug.

Go f*** yourself simon


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Soon I'll be eating potato skins.

Jealous? Of course you are.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> You fill the three gallon jug and pour it into the five gallon, do this again and your left with one gallon in the three gallon jug.
> 
> Pour the one gallon into the five gallon jug, fill the three and pour it into the five gallon jug.
> 
> ...


Temper, Jimmy. The road to the truth has many turns. Ask yourself this question; what's 21 out of 42?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I joined a dating site!!


----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)

You wanna see who I really am,
On the inside if I even have one.
You wanna believe I give a damn,
While I don't even know I'm spun.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So...I got my navel pierced!!!

Hold bananas. It's, uh, sore. But good. It looks pretty without being trashy, but I still can't wait to change to a smaller barbell and I have a good 6 months to go before that can happen. Patience.

The piercer did an awesome & clean job tho.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Hey look, it happened again.:wink
> 
> Although, for the life of me, I can't imagine why that's so exciting. I know one thing though, I'll be sure to quote you more often in the future.


:eek 

I don't know; it just is. Actually, I do know why, but I'll keep that to myself lol. :b I doubt that I'll have anything worth quoting, but thanks!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :eek
> 
> I don't know; it just is. *Actually, I do know why, but I'll keep that to myself lol. :b* I doubt that I'll have anything worth quoting, but thanks!


:blush (First time I've ever used that awesome smiley)

P.S. I sent you a friend request.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to work back to back 13 hour shifts with 2 guys I barely know/don't like/ain't used to. One at a time too. Not looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## redneckmafia (Jul 14, 2011)

To take an anti-psychotic, or not and stand up for myself...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ stand up for yourself. 

Hit my head one too many times today (goose egg)

Touched one too many garbage bags today (and cut up fish)

My room smells like a dirty... Ugh I don't even wanna say it. Maybe this miniature fan will help.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

It would be very nice to feel the same at the beginning of the day as at the end...


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Trouble with procrastination? Try setting fire to your house!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I really need to get a mouse... this laptop kills my fingers!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ribfest this weekend! Don't know if I'll be going though:?


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I dont wanna go and its too early ;-;


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The Carmageddon is almost here :O


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gah, it's nice to see so many helpful people in the world. It's so easy to get caught up with the mean heads, but today I see all the good peeps.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Embarrassed on behalf of the people on _The Glee Project_.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hai!!!!!!!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I have 4,999 profile views. Who wants to be lucky number 5,000? The prize is this... "Thank you for being my 5,000 visitor :hs" in the form of a visitor message.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm really *really* glad to be home, never felt so uncomfortable in my and i now dont want to leave my room. But i have to go out later..crap.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think I'm gonna make a better pouch for the hand-grenades on my vest. right now it takes way too long to get them out...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I want a pet, but I don't think they're allowed in my building.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Doctor was like, yeah just call me and let me know if the stuff is working. I feel like you can't just call in and talk to the doctor.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

So when one of us makes money on inside trading we go to jail. When our usa congressman makes money trading stocks on privileged information its legal. Ya gotta be fn kidding me!?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i may actually become a sniper. that's so cool!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> i may actually become a sniper. that's so cool!


Be careful!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> i may actually become a sniper. that's so cool!


The word "sniper" is Apache for "target". Keep your head down.

Question: Is this the same young man who was dreading having to go into the army?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

To the 1,200+ people who just visited my profile... thanks?:um:lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

This is mean, but motorcyclist: I hope you fall and crack your head open. Seriously, he's just going out of his way to be an obnoxious moron roaring down residential streets. **** off and die; it'll bring a little more peace and quiet to the world.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Be careful!!!


hey, I'm invincible. what could happen...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why am I so useless?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

click click click click !!!!!!!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

If you must give yourself a brazilian, please take tylenol before you begin.. your vag will thank you.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I have way too much free time


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

skygazer said:


> I have way too much free time


What happened to your cute animated avatar?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> What happened to your cute animated avatar?


I couldn't stop staring at it. It's on my profile pic now if you'd like to stare at it too.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another SA spike :afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Bummer, man. Hope you recover soon. 

Right now, I'm just sick of everything. Everything. 

I'm tired of Paxil making me so damn tired too!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I really need to trim my bangs, but I'm just so darn lazy.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im pretty sure Im the only person in the universe who hasnt seen the new harry potter movie :hide


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

^I haven't.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> ^I haven't.


Woot! :high5 then that makes two of us then :lol


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

polkadotlaughter said:


> ^I haven't.





Aphexfan said:


> Woot! :high5 then that makes two of us then :lol


Nope, 3. :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Nope, 3. :b


:yay


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ Four.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ughh stop the panic >.<


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

But what about the other side of the Moon and how does it look like?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I cant believe how boring it is, I almost want to take a nap.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ I sleep when i'm bored... which happens quite a lot. :|


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My parents and I were discussing and pondering someone being turned into a snake.

Split tongue, legs sewn together, arms chopped off, teeth removed (except two) and bags of venom inserted in the mouth. 

._.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Everybody's workin' for the weekend...everybody but this guy...:blank


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> ^ my child, come here and let me hold/comfort you.
> 
> ._.


:]

I think I'm traumatized


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

7 months?
I am so lucky. <3


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is no fooooood in my hooooooouse.

Should I have alphagetti for dinner for the third night in a row?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy jebus! Note to self...stop talking to mom when shes been drinking if you dont want your entire life plan mapped out :fall


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Maan, I hate having to fake call in sick.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I had good intentions...I did. Please just don't make this a thing.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Why do I always hope the ATM machine will give me an extra twenty? I refuse to accept that it's never going to happen. It's a computer, it's not going to make a mistake. Still, every time, I count with this tiny glimmer of hope.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've decided to accept the fact that I do have a crush on a guy; I'm still not going to do anything about it though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

polkadotlaughter said:


> I've decided to accept the fact that I do have a crush on a guy; I'm still not going to do anything about it though.


If he's single, you should...

...orrrr just do what I do, and enjoy it until it starts to hurt, and let go. Not the best advice...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I really can't tell whether people are being sarcastic or teasing me. Therefore don't bother because it will be lost on me.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Actually quite glad i went out last night, they cheered me up lol.
And the group wasnt as bad as i thought, woooo


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mental note to self, pepperoni is kick-***. Note to mom start buying pepperoni for me please.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Monkey!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I got my period today and I feel like I'm freezing to death. It's the middle of july goddammit.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

workworkworkworkworkworkworkworkwork


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh, I don't feel like doing anything today


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish you could could bank on sleep. Like I'd have slept all day yesterday, just so I could bear through the next few days without sleep.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm not very natural at this, am I? :teeth


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Hummus makes my breath smell delicious!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Surprisingly better at it than you think....


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:squeeze


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Estelle said:


> Hummus makes my breath smell delicious!


Mmmmm, hummus breath...(*drools).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apparently, I am now a binge eater. I can't do this if I am pregnant. :roll


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to start looking for a therapist again.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Eliza said:


> ^^ Four.


5. I've only seen one of the movies..

Hmmm so far Carmageddon seems like it won't be bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^We have been through our own version for over a year.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm like a deer; if you don't approach me slowly I will run away.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

why don't those stupid idiots let me in their crappy club for jerks?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mail an important letter,


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I made my formspring username begin with a lowercase L http://www.formspring.me/lmmune and have realized it may not have been practical to supersede function for form, since anyone typing out the URL will probably type http://www.formspring.me/immune and direct questions to Samet Kızıltaş, a computer engineer and soccer enthusiast from Istanbul, Turkey.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Eliza said:


> why don't those stupid idiots let me in their crappy club for jerks?


Simpsons quote! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I mailed my letter - now I hope the mailman gets it TODAY!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Eliza said:


> why don't those stupid idiots let me in their crappy club for jerks?


:teeth Have you tried acting like a jerk?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

My brother turns 20 today. Wow time goes by fast.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

**** off


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

F*** You By Cee Lo Green.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Estelle:1059152282 said:


> Hummus makes my breath smell delicious!


I had hummus for.breakfast the other day and my boss was freaked out. " you WREAK of garlic!" I said I know! Its great isn't it!?
=========
Rode 70 miles in group ride today. Had to eat meat at lunch cuz they were hiding the Pbs&j sammies?!?? Yuck.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> :teeth Have you tried acting like a jerk?


http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php



Aphexfan said:


> Simpsons quote! :clap


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish my beard-growing abilities were binary. Beard on, beard off. Job interview? Beard off. Panhandling in front of the liquor store? Beard on. First date (hey, it could happen)? Beard off. Have an itch on my arm? Oh, you better believe that's a beard on.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

silentcliche said:


> I wish my beard-growing abilities were binary. Beard on, beard off. Job interview? Beard off. Panhandling in front of the liquor store? Beard on. First date (hey, it could happen)? Beard off. Have an itch on my arm? Oh, you better believe that's a beard on.


:spit

Just try to keep your beard away from pencil sharpeners.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

cool website
http://www.socialanxietycures.org


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to meet new people... without being creepy... a nearly impossible task!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> I wish my beard-growing abilities were binary. Beard on, beard off. Job interview? Beard off. Panhandling in front of the liquor store? Beard on. First date (hey, it could happen)? Beard off. Have an itch on my arm? Oh, you better believe that's a beard on.


You could always start a new trend by shaving half your beard and leaving the other half as is. If I had money, I would actually pay you to do this.

Okay so I'm new to Twitter and so far, two observations:

1)140 characters is enough to write "**** you, Twitter" but not really enough characters to write much else.

2)If I ever need a doctor to save the life of someone I care about, I only hope he/she is more reliable than the Twitter network is...seriously, how many times during the day can a website so popular screw up?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eliza said:


> :spit
> 
> Just try to keep your beard away from pencil sharpeners.


That's a paddlin'.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Chattery in tinychat, anyone gonna come join in the fun?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> In transit
> ALEXANDRIA AU


Ok.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> In transit
> ALEXANDRIA AU


Ok.

And I'm hungry.
But the thought of having to clean up afterwards is putting me off from cooking two min noodles.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Call from unknown number. Pretty sure I know who it is but not sure...I should have just answered it...no voicemail...imagination run wild! :eyes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been without TV for two and a half weeks now and the only good part about it is not having to hear that annoying song from the Heineken commercial. I kinda hate myself that I'm even thinking about this.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My two outlooks on life:

1. Gah, ****!!! How am I supposed to get a job??? Working with people??? I suck at everything and everyone knows it!!!!! man my parents must hate me still living at home.... Gah, why are they tormenting me with that stupid bs, that isn't funny!

2. Booyah, life is ez mode I can do anything I put my heart and soul into! But what's the point eventually I'll be dead and won't even get to bask in my success? SOo much to do, so little time, gahhhhhh can't get off couch!!!!

Hmmm, that was fun


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I will not sleep. Must stay awake. Coffee is my friend. I may have to take up the hobby of hitting myself in the hand with a hammer. is that a hobby? whatever, it will be soon.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

If I ran this country, I'd close down all of London's music venues out of spite.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

man I've been with these guys 24/7, 7 days a week. I've seen them at their lowest points and i know their strengths and weaknesses. I remember nights where we cuddled all together because it was so wet and cold - so much so that some of us got hypothermia. we've eaten worms and bugs when we had food restrictions and ate next to nothing whilst carrying 100 pound of weight on our backs for days. and now we are split. that sucks...


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

actually curious what you can do


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, let's do it, I'm pumped! Let's let the healing begin...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I need to hire a professional hair detangler or something. My hair is always so tangled when I wake up in the morning. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Whenever I end up walking near someone on the street they try to talk to me. But they usually just ask for a cigarette.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Estelle


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:/


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tonight was the last straw. I've had enough of this, I am going to beat it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Parents suck .


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no idea what's going on anymore.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh the weather outside is frightful...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

People are effing boring


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Doug! HONK HONK!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Hey Doug! HONK HONK!


Skeeter!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> People are effing boring


:clapGets me every time.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Skeeter!


Yep! I'm in the middle of watching Season 1.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Yep! I'm in the middle of watching Season 1.


omg...WHERE?!?!?!?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> :clap Gets me every time.


 I can't get enough of him.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Eliza said:


> omg...WHERE?!?!?!?


I have it on DVD. You can buy the seasons on amazon.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> I have it on DVD. You can buy the seasons on amazon.


Wow didn't know it came out! Thanks! :clap


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I love you Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall. I'd rummage around in the forest with you any day.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Wow didn't know it came out! Thanks! :clap


You're welcome. 

They also have Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Rocko's Modern Life... if you're interested.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing like visitors with kids to make you realize you are a social retard.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> They also have Rugrats, Hey Arnold, Rocko's Modern Life... if you're interested.


:mushy

----------

I suddenly want to learn German :stu


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

warm with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wheeee I'm purging stuff from my room to get ready to move.

Wheeeeeee.

As an aside, holy cannoli have I accumulated a lot of makeup over the years.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> *Wheeee I'm purging stuff from my room to get ready to move.*
> 
> Wheeeeeee.
> 
> As an aside, holy cannoli have I accumulated a lot of makeup over the years.


Nothing feels better IMO :lol


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

mind_games said:


> Nothing like visitors with kids to make you realize you are a social retard.


LMAO what makes u say that?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm never on schedule. I've a headache hangover from last night. Am numb and deadened and having an early night.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Wheeee I'm purging stuff from my room to get ready to move.
> 
> Wheeeeeee.
> 
> As an aside, holy cannoli have I accumulated a lot of makeup over the years.


Will you be living alone?? How do you plan on killing any spiders or other creepy-crawlys that come around?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm disappearing off the face of the Earth to visit a rehabilitation center for a week to a month and just can't wait. It looks clean, bright and lovely.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Instead of trying to finish more trading cards, I started ANOTHER one.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I want a cat


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Estelle said:


> Instead of trying to finish more trading cards, I started ANOTHER one.


This is me, except for crossword puzzles.


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

My dog needs a doggy sitter.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I've come to two realizations today:
1) I am going to die of heatstroke. 
2) If your house doesn't have AC, stakeout at some place that does... until you get kicked out.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a can of boiled peanuts in my kitchen. I'm a little hesitant to actually eat them...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My black declawed sweet kitty needs a new home.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Currently drinking my favourite tea: Earl Grey. It's the best thing since melted cheese.

- EGD.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just saw Lupe Fiasco, third row. nbd


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate how when you ask someone to do you a favor...they agree to do it...but then they **** it up royally yet think they're immune to criticism because they could have just said no to the favor in the first place...

I'm extremely easy going...I rarely get angry...

But my family recorded the World Cup because I was at work. I avoided hearing about it all day...I sit down and watch it...it's crazy...it's exciting...PK's OMG this is insane...and right before the finale the recording stops because people didn't think to add extra time on the DVR.

!!!!!!

Are you ****ing serious?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Today one of the supervisors at work called me into her office and gave me a dress code violation warning. For wearing a tunic dress and leggings. 

To which I replied, say whaaaaaaaaaaaat?

Apparently leggings are forbidden. But the dress was pretty short, hence the need for leggings. So next time I'm going to bare-leg it, and see how they like that.

Yeah that's right. I'm sticking it to the man. Oh yeah. 8)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This song that just came onto the radio is pretty cool...it needs more cowbell though.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Today one of the supervisors at work called me into her office and gave me a dress code violation warning. For wearing a tunic dress and leggings.
> 
> To which I replied, say whaaaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> ...


Yeah they didn't like leggings at my old workplace either. I wore a dress and leggings a couple times, no one said anything, but at the next staff meeting the manager was like "ok next on the list...dress code...no leggings allowed." :lol I just wore tights after that. Not sure why they're different tbh. Ooh the foot's covered, big whoop :roll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Shaving all my hair off today.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't believe there was a survey on here that I didn't complete! It's done now, everyone can breathe.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

omfg 10 wtf am I up ???????????


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hanging out with a friend from out of state today. :yay


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should probably shower or something.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I am going to get up now. yep thats what i will do.(two thoughts, both random )


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Awww... thank you.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Life is bittersweet


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I really wish I could edit my facebook status right now.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Yeah they didn't like leggings at my old workplace either. I wore a dress and leggings a couple times, no one said anything, but at the next staff meeting the manager was like "ok next on the list...dress code...no leggings allowed." :lol *I just wore tights after that. Not sure why they're different tbh. Ooh the foot's covered, big whoop* :roll


lol ikr?? I asked the supervisor if tights were ok too and she was like "yes of course!" In my head I was thinking "WHAT WHAT WHAT! What's the difference???" :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Please weather? Can we just keep it below 100 today :fall


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Whenever I end up walking near someone on the street they try to talk to me. But they usually just ask for a cigarette.


Don't be so quick to disregard them as just wanting a cigarette. Asking for a cig is a real easy ice breaker for a lot of people. I haven't done it recently (too lame and scared to approach women still) but during college that was like the go-to way to approach somewhere (both men and women asking the opposite sex for one, and also when you are standing somewhere and it gets awkward I noticed that asking someone near by for a cigarette was a real great way to initiate a conversation and introduce yourself).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So I took the afternoon off because work was dead and I'd gotten maybe 2 hrs of sleep. I didn't mean to sleep the afternoon away, but the heat makes me feel useless. Can't wait for the fall. I wasn't meant to handle these sort of temperatures.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Well's Fargo had better not be playing around telling me they are refunding $250.00. Neither my heart nor wallet can take it if they decide not to.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I needed some "me" time and it feels sooo gooooood.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't stop watching US of Tara.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't want to go to sleep... feeling like this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to run, but the heat index is 104F, hello?!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I literally slept my entire day away. I seem to need at least 15 hours of sleep to feel functional. Now if only the day had more hours in it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I literally slept my entire day away. I seem to need at least 15 hours of sleep to feel functional. Now if only the day had more hours in it.


I tried to do that but it was way too hot in here. I miss sleeping easily. Can't wait until September/October. :clap


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

BORDERS BOOK STORES CLOSING FOR GOOD, 11,000 JOBS LOST

I used to love that place.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

jet10 said:


> BORDERS BOOK STORES CLOSING FOR GOOD, 11,000 JOBS LOST
> 
> I used to love that place.


Me too


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

We are (Ohioans that is lol) are having the most honorable and poetic thunderstorm right now. It conjures up civil war generals barking orders into sheets of rain. BOOM...BOOM BOOM BOOM.


----------



## mytony (Jul 19, 2011)

Glad to come here.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:eek Oh my god!! There's a huge storm and the wind is blowing wicked hard and it's pouring really bad. All of our power just went out and lightning hit a tree and started a fire too.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I need a day off.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

My Dad just sent me a friend request on Facebook. :roll


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I had this dream I couldn't get fully awake, like sleep walking while half awake to see yourself do it. I was trying to walk towards my moms room to get help. Then I woke up irl, then I was like wow Wtf. Then my phone rang.. which made me fully awake. =s


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

daaaaamn. Just got my res assignment. Didn't get the single room I requested, its a double :afr . Decision time...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

rcapo89 said:


> My Dad just sent me a friend request on Facebook. :roll


lmao


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> My Dad just sent me a friend request on Facebook. :roll


DON'T DO IT IT'S A TRAP

lol seriously though I made the mistake of accepting a friend request from my mom and now she won't stop leaving embarrassing comments on my wall. Awkwardddd!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Someone hide me !!!!!!!!!!!!! :hide :lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> Someone hide me !!!!!!!!!!!!! :hide :lol


Quick, into my closet!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I love green tea so much. One of those small things in life that makes me content.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Cable guy coming tomorrow...I'm so happy...he better come early!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pimpleonlipandnosefun


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have to run, but the heat index is 104F, hello?!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! wtf , that is so hot !!!!!



GunnyHighway said:


> Quick, into my closet!


:yay


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel caramel.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

so tired. so tired. so tiiiiiiiiiredddddd. wanna stay up and talk though.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's quater to 5am .. .why am I up still ? .. <sighs and makes coffee>


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Ice tea.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

layitontheline:1059158805 said:


> I love green tea so much. One of those small things in life that makes me content.


I do too! Does it ever give you a serious kick though?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Morning - I'm sooooo sleepy. I stayed up WAY too late last night.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Harry Potter tonight


----------



## SearchingforMe (Jul 15, 2011)

Okat, I wanna know why I cant reply to some threads. I keepe getting a message that says I dont have permission to reply. Plese let me know.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hi guys!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

SearchingforMe said:


> Okat, I wanna know why I cant reply to some threads. I keepe getting a message that says I dont have permission to reply. Plese let me know.


New members with a low post count will sometimes have posts that are moderated. The Software sees the posts as possible spam and they have to be approved. You don't have any to be approved. Keep posting and you'll get past that point soon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> pimpleonlipandnosefun


Congratulations - you are a TEEN PLUS! :lol
I get them all the time, too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran last night, but probably got close to heat exhaustion. I could not sleep well even with a fan blowing on me. I will need a nap STAT!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I've carried the textbook and had it open for all 11 waking hours of today, and read one line.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

au Lait said:


> DON'T DO IT IT'S A TRAP
> 
> lol seriously though I made the mistake of accepting a friend request from my mom and now she won't stop leaving embarrassing comments on my wall. Awkwardddd!


I won't make your mistake. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol oh my. Well, at least you are popular.

I am dead tired. Period. I am going to have to take a nap if I plan to function at all this evening.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

So much for going there.

And I don't believeit either butthat's no way to go about it.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Rome did not create a great empire by having meetings; they did it by killing all those who opposed them.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

coffee coffeee cofee coffee


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm so miserable.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

****! This looks nothing like a young Che. I'll pretend I never meant to draw a famous person and instead was just trying to attempt an average human being :idea


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

would like a redo button..


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

What's the point of push pop nail polish if you can't eat it?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

godamnit, can't these gazans give us a rest. i have to wake up every night because missiles are being launched at us. c'mon, I'm only asking for one night of proper sleep - one night!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I put my dirty clothes on my bed so I could put them in the washer when the other load was done; now my cat's laying on it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ballerina said:


>


Can I have one of the pink flowers from the first box? They look like they would taste like a combination of summer and Barbie's perfume (which I had when I was a kid and it smelled delicious).


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Can I have one of the pink flowers from the first box? They look like they would taste like a combination of summer and Barbie's perfume (which I had when I was a kid and it smelled delicious).


Like bubblegum? I don't know why I'm thinking bubblegum. YES. ♥ But I'm keeping the rosy butterfly and pink coconut ball. 
Boxed chocolates are one of the best things in the universe.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ :yay

I agree! Chocolate is wonderful :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ****ing give up ! ... You win . :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

rcapo89 said:


> My Dad just sent me a friend request on Facebook. :roll


I have at least two pending friend requests from my dad :lol :lol

No way, man. No way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I really hope the price he quotes isn't over $100.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

What's that brain? "Shut the **** up!"?? 

...


ok.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish I'd be a bit more spontaneous. Sometimes I feel like going out, stealing a traffic cone, putting it on my head and saying, "Look at me, I'm a giant witch."

:teeth


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, I _should_ be able to get this job. My brother's 17 year old girlfriend with no previous experience got this job. I wish I had a sugar cookie.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> I wish I'd be a bit more spontaneous. Sometimes I feel like going out, stealing a traffic cone, putting it on my head and saying, "Look at me, I'm a giant witch."
> 
> :teeth


I support this post!:clap


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Man, why is it that all the course companions are native to the UK? I hate shipping fees. 

And why is it already 7:00?! I've wasted wayyy too much time... =S


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

im gaining back the ten pounds i lost last weekend...again.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

I do not like this heat!!!


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

I am beyond bored. With this post, I finally reach 80. My prolificness is astounding.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, _that_ was an interesting turn of events.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Zahi Hawass, Egypt's Antiquities Chief, Fired

I wonder what is going to happen next?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

if i close my eyes forever....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If there's one thing I hate, it's losing. If there's two things I hate, it's losing and getting cancer.

-Kenny Powers


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Why didn't you fly? I swerved and you still ran right under my tire. R.I.P. little bird


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Why didn't you fly? I swerved and you still ran right under my tire. R.I.P. little bird




R.I.P.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to bring a crossword book to work tomorrow. Thing is, if I really have nothing to do I'm sure they'd want me down in my old department helping out. Problem with that is then I'm stealing several peoples' work so _they_ have nothing to do. Business really needs to pick up, or the thought of quitting and becoming a full-time Dollar Surveys candidate is gonna sound appealing.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

If I pass tomorrow I swear I'll buy everyone dinner.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mai tai sounds so fun but if you're drinking them by yourself it just feels sad...so, so sad...I don't wanna go to bed. I'm not ready to start another day.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Everytime I visit this site from my phone there's an ad at the top of the page for some Chinese dating site. Kinda strange.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

NES said:


> Someone hide me !!!!!!!!!!!!! :hide :lol





GunnyHighway said:


> Quick, into my closet!


Once you're finished hiding, you can come out of the closet. :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Use a condom and stay classy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What's worse than getting a root canal? *Not* getting one, when you need one.

Yes, this is the line of thinking that'll push me through the lead-up to tomorrow's fun.

The bill, on the other hand....


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Awkward goodbyes are the bomb yo.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I hate myself :rain


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Time for some big brother after dark


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I hate myself :rain


:squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:thanks:idea

Goodnight


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

> In Greek mythology, *Elysium* (Greek: *Ἠλύσιον πέδιον*) is a conception of the afterlife that evolved over time and was maintained by certain Greek religious and philosophical sects, and cults. Initially separate from Hades, admission was initially reserved for mortals related to the gods and other heroes. Later, expanding to include those chosen by the gods, the righteous, and the heroic, where they would remain after death, to live a blessed and happy life, and indulging in whatever employment they had enjoyed in life. [1][2][3][4][5][6] The _Elysian Fields_ were, according to the poet Homer, located on the western edge of the Earth by the stream of Oceanus.[1] In the time of the Greek oral poet Hesiod, Elysium would also be known as the _Fortunate Isles_ or the _Isles (or Islands) of the Blessed_, located in the western ocean at the end of the earth.[1][7][8] The Isles of the Blessed would be reduced to a single island by the Thebean poet Pendar, describing it as having shady parks, with residents indulging their athletic and musical pastimes.[1][2]





> _Elysian Fields_


Pretty.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Shoot me.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i want to share this feeling with you <*{{{<<


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I really need to lighten up a little.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

visible mode round 2!! oh yeah this is happening. not gonna chicken out this time, nosiree...








:afr oh my god why is this so scary to me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^ Woot woot


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

If some one could write my CV for me i shall pay them in either sugary treats or means of affection.

/Procrastination. 
jk,
but i need my cv doing in the next two hours lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ability to take a risk in life and live/work overseas for a period of time with a loved on whilst still building a career for the future. I would love nothing more.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm gonna bungee jump

:?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so tired of this cough right now. It's not going away, my entire body aches.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> i'm gonna bungee jump
> 
> :?


Wow... I'm jealous!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Why do people at the dole feel to stare at you...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know why I even bother opening my mouth. Every time I talk, I regret it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spreadable meat ftw.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It never hit me just how boring the internet really is until I stopped watching porn.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

"Love is an action, not just an emotion. Love refuses to sit quietly by while other people suffer. Love reaches out, Love includes, Love wins."

A quote that I saw today that I liked.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

linda perhacs may save me.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I cannot tell what this girl was trying to say to me yesterday. I honestly think when a girl expresses interest in me my brain somehow tricks itself into not understanding words correctly...and then I seem uninterested because I have no idea what is going on...ugh...:bash

Like not even missing hints...just literally not understanding what is being said.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Spreadable meat ftw.


I like to fry it up with cabbage and couscous or rice. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

The temperature inside this apple pie is over 1000 degrees. If I squeeze it, a jet of molten bramley apple will squirt out. Could go your way; could go mine. Either way, one of us is going down.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

"*Listerine: kills germs that cause bad breath, plaque, and the gum disease gingivitis.*" Kills mosquitos too.

But some mornings I read:
*"Listerine: kills germs that cause bad breath, plaque, and the gum disease gingivitis."* Kills people too.

:b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

puts on safety goggles.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Fried lemons .


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

It is 100 degrees out and I am cold







. I Hope I am not getting sick. :rain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dogs are basically walking garbage disposals.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

If I could be any dead historical figure, I think I would choose Cleopatra.

Getting bitten on the bewb by a poisonous snake is one classy way to go.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A teeny tiny joint and a cup of tea.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

if i'm going to die they have to give my money back


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

tutliputli:1059162256 said:


> The temperature inside this apple pie is over 1000 degrees. If I squeeze it, a jet of molten bramley apple will squirt out. Could go your way; could go mine. Either way, one of us is going down.


Anytime a woman insinuates she has baked an apple pie, has apple pie or is within close proximity to apple pie her stock goes way up!? lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so tired of not having a functioning horn in my car.

There are so many people who I need to honk at, and shaking my fist while giving a stern look just isn't cutting it any more.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I used to say "beep beep" when my horn didnt work. Then shake the fist!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

FairleighCalm said:


> I used to say "beep beep" when my horn didnt work. Then shake the fist!


haha awesome!  I am so stealing this idea.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I need to hide ! :hide


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

To the Hindenpeter!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

"I try to say goodbye and I choke,
I try to walk away and I stumble,
Though I try to hide it, it's clear,
My world crumbles when you are not near"


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Is nervous! I have to cut someone's hair on Friday for my cosmetology class rather than cutting the mannequins hair.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

^I'm sure you'll do fine. 

-----------------

I took things off the wall to get my room ready to start painting, and the walls look so bare.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a control that fixes any funny noises the car might start making. Its labeled volume!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've had to fire some warning shots in order to make some Palestinians not get too close to us. that's the first time I've fired live ammunition out of the training ground...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Quit telling me I am to young , I am young but not that young! I can handle myself **** off!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Testing


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Fantas Eyes said:


> Dogs are basically walking garbage disposals.


My dog isn't, but it's probably the poodle in him :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why do I go on facebook when all it does is make me depressed?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I accidently washed her number off my arm. Damn it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

That cyberbullying movie , makes me glad I never finished hs in school and glad I did it online.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

this challenge on Tinywings is impossible.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have not talked to him in 2 days , I am started to worry he is hurt or he is upset at me ! :rain ... Oh ,dear he could be busy , I hope he is ok ! >.<


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

summertime, and the livin's easy?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My new incense burns beautifully. I love watching the trail of fragrant smoke.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

why doesnt the euro fit inside my wallet properly? it sticks out.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish there was an emotion button that gives you an array of healthy emotions. I would press it right now. I also wish there was a knowledge button, I'd press that too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't tell me I am going through menopause - I am pregnant, you QUACK!
Who do you think you are talking to?! You need a FREAKIN' MAKEOVER, girl! :spit :haha


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

There are full episodes of Pee-Wee's Playhouse on YouTube. Life just got marginally more bearable. :yay


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I need money.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am pregnant


Congrats MM75!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Which one of you fine folks is going to be the one to make the 4000th view of my profile. Eh?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Which one of you fine folks is going to be the one to make the 4000th view of my profile. Eh?


LonelySheep won...there's no prize though, only the pride in knowing.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope today goes quick.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I hope today goes quick.


Sorry to say, it's looking like it'll be the full 24 hours again today. I share your dislike of time. :hug


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

$40 for 3 tiny Pizza's

FUUUUUUUUU, Pizza Hut.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's going to be a kazillion degrees when I wake up tomorrow. I hate summer. Maybe one day I'll live someplace that has air conditioning.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> It's going to be a kazillion degrees when I wake up tomorrow. I hate summer. Maybe one day I'll live someplace that has air conditioning.


Meeeeeeee toooooo! I just might go to the beach.

ETA- Yeah, I don't have AC either. But I'm considering it!!!!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

“Er fühlt sich auf dieser Erde gefangen, ihm ist eng, die Trauer, die Schwäche, die Krankheiten, die Wahnvorstellungen der Gefangenen brechen bei ihm aus, kein Trost kann ihn trösten, weil es eben nur Trost ist, zarter kopfschmerzender Trost gegenüber der groben Tatsache des Gefangenseins. Fragt man ihn aber, was er eigentlich haben will, kann er nicht antworten, denn er hat - das ist einer seiner stärksten Beweise - keine Vorstellung von Freiheit.”


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Sorry to say, it's looking like it'll be the full 24 hours again today. I share your dislike of time. :hug


It's rubbish isn't it? Someone needs to fix time. :b :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that went like 1000000000000000000000000x better than I expected, what a pleasant surprise


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I hate you.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nobody _needs_ a boob job.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Sonic BOOOOOOM


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got back from an employment agency. I was like 5-10 minutes late for my appointment, because my skin started peeling just as I was about to leave my place (this happens a lot, may be stress related). The rep I've been working with called me right at 11 asking where I was, I was right down the street but she sounded unimpressed that I hadn't called, but I didn't want to call and say that my skin was peeling. The appointment went okay I guess, minus my awkwardness, but of course I want to jump off a bridge now. Why do I always feel worse _after _a stressful situation? :lol


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

itunes y u no copy all of my ipod ;-; lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My grandpa and me wear the same kind of deodorant! Either he's hip or I'm a square. But then again it's hip to be square.

So stoked for having the weekend off.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> It is not hot enough outside.
> 
> sarcasm.


:teeth Yeah I talked to my mom yesterday, so it's up in the mid-30s _without_ the humidex...? :afr I think what I miss _least_ about T.O. is the weather...though I wouldn't mind it being a few degrees warmer here


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

hearing michelle bachmann pray about the end of days and hearing her desire to have her hands on the nuke button is VERY disturbing. (and funny)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I feel bad now 

Jokes are all fun and games until someone gets hurt .


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> It is not hot enough outside.
> 
> sarcasm.


It's scary hot out.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why's everything I want in the outside world? I don't wanna leave my house today.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You are young and life is long, and there is time to kill today.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Then one day you find, ten years have got behind you. No one told you when to run. You missed the starting gun!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I enjoy grocery shopping way too much.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

*In Canada and US (I presume):* "Hi, how are you?"
*Here:* "Hi, you okay?" "Hi, you alright?" I never know how to answer. :| Do I go "I'm fine, you?" or just "Yeah."

This is definitely a learning experience :con


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

If she sells sea shells by the sea shore, what does she sell in the city?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

We should have a thread called, "SAS enemy." I'm starting to dislike a lot of long time posters on this forum. I'm becoming a grouchy old man.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Racing around to come up behind you again. The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older.


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

Shorter of breath and one day closer to death


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Why don't you use some positive reinforcement? Like, hey you did it under 25mins today so I'll reward you by not burning your house down and tomorrow, if you do it under 15, your dog/aunt won't disappear.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Where is that damn flower picture thread???? I have pretty flower pics to post!!!!!!!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

this is my moment, my moment, gotta get down on my moment. 7 am, my moment. aaghhh!!!!


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

I was gonna post something profound, but I just sat here, head blank. Go figure. It'll go blank again, once I stop typing...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

"When it rains, it pours." Why the hells does life gotta be like that?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

The cat peed in the kitchen sink. Again. :no


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Every year is getting shorter. Never seem to find the time.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The earth spins on it's axis, one man struggles, while another relaxes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I need more friiieeeennnnddsss to go explore stuff with. I'm bored.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn, there's no thread for that?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> "When it rains, it pours." Why the hells does life gotta be like that?


Tell me about it... :|


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok technical support. It's been 6 days & 2 emails. U need to install my software so that i can go down to my mom's. This means i'm going to have to call your 800# and have a panick attack tomorrow. It also means i might have to buy my bus ticket at the last minute, which is prolly more $$. Plz make this easier on me and just reply today. I'm a socially phobic, psychologically unstable person, not a squeaky wheel who gets the grease :/


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

TheDaffodil:1059165081 said:


> I need more friiieeeennnnddsss to go explore stuff with. I'm bored.


amen! where are the adventurous peeps?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

My reflection in buildings is scary.. looking down you look one way.. looking in a mirror you look totally different Lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I feel like Im going to melt in my room :fall


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:ditto

--------------------


Why do I always do that?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> this is my moment, my moment, gotta get down on my moment. 7 am, my moment. aaghhh!!!!


She is not THAT bad if she was put on an acoustic / non poppy song ...It is not that bad though as her voice she is only 13.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

okcancel said:


> Where is that damn flower picture thread???? I have pretty flower pics to post!!!!!!!!


one sec, I'll dig it out from it's grave :b

edit: There, it's back! :')


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Dude, talk about taking FaceBook way too seriously........... O,O


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

if it goes missing again, it'll probably be at the 3rd or 2nd page


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

skygazer said:


> if it goes missing again, it'll probably be at the 3rd or 2nd page


It'll go missing. I promise you that :twisted


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ok


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

FairleighCalm said:


> amen! where are the adventurous peeps?


And not just the ones that wanna be drunk! I need the ones that wanna see cool museums and eat at different restaurants and watch animals and see concerts (from artists who are actually good live) and stuff!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

2nd thought of the day!!!!!!!!

I'm soooo not ready to think right now. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm thinking. oh yeah! (kool-aid)


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

i have too many CDs...its taking ages to upload it all ;-;


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm using a different keyboard and it's kind of hard to type.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

And _THAT'S_ how you shock REDITS


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm trying to write a new story but I'm having trouble thinking of what to write about...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if I like side swept bangs or blunt bangs better.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

*sigh*
Just stop, right now. :b


----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

chrysalis...


better make the most of it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

TheDaffodil:1059165549 said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > amen! where are the adventurous peeps?
> ...


lol. definitely not drunk. its been a great year for concerts, and movies. i would love to make it to some museums! i just like to get out and about.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

i really need to update my profile. its almost embarrassing.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Still he has not contacted me. I am worried 3 days! He was not feeling well the last time I talked to him . I hope he is ok , cos I am super panicking about him.. I am worried ... :rain


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

You seem so lonely, see.. the thing is, you don't have to be. I'd hold you real tight, make you feel at home right here between my arms.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Please be ok


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

NES said:


> Please be ok


:squeeze

----------------

I don't know what I want.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm going to be graded on a hair cut tomorrow in my cosmetoloy class on an actual person!!!:afr


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Elder Hansen, more like Elder Handsome.

Geez, I hate typing with this keyboard.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

_"I'm sorry. I'm sorry that I'm not the perfect young women that you want me to be. I'm just ordinary. I never tried to pretend that I was anything else."_

I love the Painted Veil. :heart


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

So very cold, the rain won't let up.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I was just glancing at a photo of Ke$ha in a bikini and my GOD, her body is like a walking UPS package.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

FairleighCalm said:


> lol. definitely not drunk. its been a great year for concerts, and movies. i would love to make it to some museums! i just like to get out and about.


I really love art museums, and science museums, and zoos and aquariums and lakes but it's been way too hot here to go hang out at the lake (I happen to also like not dying of heat exposure, haha).


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

For some reason when I went shopping the other day, I thought vanilla scented deodorant would be a good idea. I also got this vitamin C enriched toner that happens to smell like oranges.

So basically I smell like a walking creamsicle right now. Not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I talked to him , he is ok.... I just want to hug him now !


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Worked for 3 hours gardening... came home and crashed... slept for 3 hours and just got up to check here, get a drink and to back to bed... tired and sore.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

au Lait said:


> For some reason when I went shopping the other day, I thought vanilla scented deodorant would be a good idea. I also got this vitamin C enriched toner that happens to smell like oranges.
> 
> So basically I smell like a walking creamsicle right now. Not sure how to feel about this.


In what universe is a girl smelling like a Creamsicle not a good thing?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It's time to go to bed huh? *sigh* OK.....


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

This customer came into work and bought $1,000 worth of lottery tickets. A thousand dollars. In cash. I can't believe it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> In what universe is a girl smelling like a Creamsicle not a good thing?


So what you're saying is that I should embrace my newfound aroma?

Done and done!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Reading about such food when I first get up stirs a great appetite. In more ways than one. ;]


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

au Lait said:


> So what you're saying is that I should embrace my newfound aroma?
> 
> Done and done!


:clap

My random thought of the night.

Types of people I run into every time I go to Walmart after midnight.

-High school age kids who are legitimately hanging out at Walmart.
-A morbidly obese person riding a motorized kart/Hoverround thingy.
-Someone who smells so bad they stink up an entire aisle. 
-Someone who is WAY overdressed.
-An ENTIRE family doing their shopping. Complete with children under 5.
-A girl who is supermodel gorgeous. 
-Girls under 14 dressed skimpier than most strippers. 
-Another introvert like myself, grocery shopping at 1 a.m. to avoid people.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

No mas...no mas.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love differences in people, it's so interesting understanding how people operate the way they do.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I facking hate my bank. I get fined because a direct debit bounced and so they had to arrange an 'informal overdraft'... which they didn't even do because they rejected my 'informal request for an overdraft'. Which I didn't actually even request. I'd keep my money under my mattress if I could, they're f**king useless. Oh and thanks for the patronising 'Managing your financial difficulties' leaflet. I don't have any financial difficulties because I don't have any finances, but I bet you'll still fine me thirty quid for the costs you 'incurred' to send me that fecking bit of paper. HSBC, you are the singular cause of my monetary woes.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> :clap
> 
> My random thought of the night.
> 
> ...


I lol'd at this.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I really need to do something about this cigarette relationship of mine.

In other news, my coaster is stuck to the table because of the sticky sweet tea & vodka spill left behind by a rather irreparable guest.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Now THIS is how you finish a bike race!










Official gap between them? 0.000s...LOL.

-----

ahem


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

REDITS said:


> *sigh*
> Just stop, right now. :b


Stop right now, thank you very much



Fantas Eyes said:


> Elder Hansen, more like Elder Handsome.
> 
> Geez, I hate typing with this keyboard.


Who were you before? :con

------------------------

I don't have thought :um oh wait...yeah, it's nearly 1 and I'm still in my PJs and my place is a mess and some insurance people are coming to my flat between 3 and 4, so I guess I better shape up!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_So many bees outside. _:afr
I want to go out but they're stalking around on my deck! I could go on a walk but I'd want to take my dog with me and it's too hot for me to do that and feel like a good dog owner! Maybe I'll take a podcast...yeah...after my iPod is done charging.

Eh, it's charged enough. I don't feel like waiting.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

man, i just woke us from an 18 hour long sleep. that's what happens when you spend too many weeks on the base. and boy am i hungry!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Why is getting a REAL job so difficult? UGH


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Who were you before? :con


I was polkadotlaughter. I changed my name because I was sick of it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Gonna eat cookies for dinner and watch Evil Dead I, alone, tonight. Exciting.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Gonna eat cookies for dinner and watch Evil Dead I, alone, tonight. Exciting.


I wish I was there


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

lonely metalhead said:


> I wish I was there


:b


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My chamomile plants are being attacked be tiny flies.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear Summer,

If you could drop by more often, that would be awesome.

Love,
Fantas Eyes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Fantas Eyes said:


> Dear Summer,
> 
> If you could drop by more often, that would be awesome.
> 
> ...


Dear Summer,

Don't listen to her!! Beat it!!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Steve123 said:


> Why is getting a REAL job so difficult? UGH


Is getting a fake job easier?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Fantas Eyes:1059167353 said:


> Dear Summer,
> 
> If you could drop by more often, that would be awesome.
> 
> ...


your new name is cool.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am worried about my turtle , anyone know much about these lil guys ? :rain


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

NES said:


> I am worried about my turtle , anyone know much about these lil guys ? :rain


Keep them away from ooze, and away from a man named Shredder.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought today was saturday 

oh well glad I got my friday back...


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

@rdrr: You also forgot to mention, they need to eat A LOT of pizza.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm boooooooored and I don't have any ice cream or alcohol. Looks like the boredom will continue :flush Maybe I'll go clean something


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:rain :sigh


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a group interview next week. FML, seriously. F. M. L.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I deleted the painting I made related to our meeting today. No show up, no get shown. :yes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Dear Summer,
> 
> Don't listen to her!! Beat it!!


There's barely been a summer where I live.



FairleighCalm said:


> your new name is cool.


:thanks

--------------

I hate painting the ceiling.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> You're on my mind all the time and the days drag without you...


I know what you mean.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to start doing the rain dance to make this heat go away!! Who wants to join me??

:boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Time to start doing the rain dance to make this heat go away!! Who wants to join me??
> 
> :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana


I will!

:boogie:banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> I will!
> 
> :boogie:banana


:yay

:banana :boogie


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

nice


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My neighbors gave me an old air-conditioning unit, as I was getting home from grocery shopping. God bless them.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Fantas Eyes said:


> There's barely been a summer where I live.


You're most welcome to this one!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My Dumbo rat is right next to me.

Hehe.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Is getting a fake job easier?


Fake jobs you can just make up :b

But ****ty jobs, they're the only kind I've gotten. Even though I work 2 jobs (possibly 3 soon) and I haven't had a weekend off since February it sometimes still feels like I'm unemployed.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't been this hooked on a series for a while! I feel like I'm cheating on my homework with my novels...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I think I need to file a restraining order against my cat.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My mom just threatened to throw me out of a window. I dunno if I should laugh, or cry. She gets mad for virtually no reason and will probably will go through with her threat if I'm still on the laptop in five minutes. Needless to say, I'm going offline.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I think I need to file a restraining order against my cat.


Aww no, don't say that! I want a cat but I'm not allowed to have pets here...don't take yours for granted.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i love you her so much. I have never thought I could love anyone the way I love her.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so grateful for my younger brother, he just made my night.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well today was fun.

It broke a hundred, and right at noon, when the sun was at its hottest, we lost power because a mack truck overturned on our street taking all the power lines down with it. Not only did we have no way to cool down (no power = no water too), but we couldn't even leave the house because the whole street was blocked off.

It took them an hour and a half to restore power. I had to take refuge in the dark basement to get relief. At least it was 20 degrees cooler. :no










To top it off, it took our cable internet provider 6 more hours to repair the damage.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I hate myself even sometimes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

eeeek!! The power just went out for like 20 mins, and I sat here in the dark with my heart beating out of my chest. 

Being all alone when the power goes out is the worst. :afr:afr:afr





In a related story, I think that maybe I should consider investing in a flashlight at some point in the not so distant future.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


> eeeek!! The power just went out for like 20 mins, and I sat here in the dark with my heart beating out of my chest.
> 
> Being all alone when the power goes out is the worst. :afr:afr:afr
> 
> In a related story, I think that maybe I should consider investing in a flashlight at some point in the not so distant future.


Where was your Corgi when this happened?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Where was your Corgi when this happened?


He's my sister's dog and he lives with her across town, so he couldn't protect me. :'( All I have are fish and they are useless when it comes to fighting off ghosts and other things that lurk in the darkness.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Love the lazy song! Hello Mr. Weekend we meet again!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Aww no, don't say that! I want a cat but I'm not allowed to have pets here...don't take yours for granted.


I know, he's just been excessively clingy lately; I'm sick of tripping over him. :b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh I see what you did there...you sneaky ****....
Great, now every time my stomach hurts I'm gonna think of appendicitis! Why do I think I can watch medical procedures when I _obviously_ cannot handle it?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I wanted pancakes. But got dry cheerios instead.

Hopefully it can be made up for with a Chai tea from S-bucks.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm not crazy , I am just a lil un well.

Talking to myself in public , dodging glances to me from the tree.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

okay. think i got it. salty snacks create gas and prevent breathing while asleep...for the hundredth time.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anxiety go away .anxiety go away. anxiety go away . anxiety go away.. anxiety go away . anxiety go away . anxiety go away. anxiety go way . anxiety go away. anxiety go away. anxiety go away. anxiety go away . anciweyr go awayyyyyyy go awayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> You're most welcome to this one!


If you're referring to the heat wave, I think I'll pass.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was thinking about bringing knives into my sex play (it's all solo right now), but I'm afraid my latent tourette's will lead me to cutting off my member instinctively. I'm even afraid to hold scissors when naked.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I feel like quite the handyman today.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

****, tumblr. Three spam messages in one day.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> I was thinking about bringing knives into my sex play (it's all solo right now), but I'm afraid my latent tourette's will lead me to cutting off my member instinctively. I'm even afraid to hold scissors when naked.


:spit


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kanye is a gay fish


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

kathy903 said:


> Kanye is a gay fish


Do you like fish sticks?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah you :b


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

rdrr said:


> Do you like fish sticks?


Do you like putting fishsticks in your mouth??


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^wow. i love choptle, verizon and tunein radio. i hate alec.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My friend told me my voice reminds him of Big Bird. I died laughing at the time but now I kind of feel bad about my voice.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Blimmin' 'eck. I thought that would've wrecked anyone's mood for the day.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

StevenGlansberg said:


> My friend told me my voice reminds him of Big Bird. I died laughing at the time but now I kind of feel bad about my voice.


lmao im sorry but thats really funny.. Im sure you fine.. I think I sound weird sometimes too.. like too nasally/deep voice.. everybody thinks their own voice is crazy! lol


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ****, tumblr. Three spam messages in one day.


Wait, so you're saying haven't been wanting to see lolsummer69 naked for awhile? 
But...but... you can even hit her up on Facebook!


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

For like the gabillionth time, can please *please* something good happen this year?
Its sucked.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:teethHow very British sound of you... hehe...:teeth


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I actually envy you guys in Canada/US, my flat is so friggin cold that I'm thinking about buying a fan heater. :cry


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> Do you like putting fishsticks in your mouth??


Yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

josh23 said:


> Yes


lol you are a gay fish :teeth


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I probably set a world record today for how times I have hit the backspace button. Stupid anxiety :mum


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Tumblr work dammit!!
2. Note to self, bath the dog. He smells.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't enjoy jokes about my blonde hair. Okay, I have blonde hair. Great, your wife does too. Indeed, us blondes always have to get our ways. Oh yes, we're so tricky. Are we done yet?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> lol you are a gay fish :teeth


ahahhahahahahhaha, omg seriously had a flashback of that episode.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My new laptop is so sexy. It's red. _Sexy red._ 

I don't even feel all that bad about spending the money because I got a good deal on it & will earn the money back in about 2 months.

New shiny!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

FairleighCalm said:


> amen! where are the adventurous peeps?


Right here!! :boogie


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

So bored! But really tired.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Bought tickets to see Incubus in Chicago. Going to stay the night...should be a trip. Less than a month away too. STOKED.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ospi said:


> lol you are a gay fish :teeth


NO! I am NOT a gay fish! ......... I'm a mother****in' lyrical wordsmith mother****in' genius!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I NEED this in my life (and my mouf) RIGHT NOW.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^That's what she said.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

cool song


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ^That's what she said.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Bought tickets to see Incubus in Chicago. Going to stay the night...should be a trip. Less than a month away too. STOKED.


Cool man, and it's at the Charter One Pavilion. That's easily the best music venue in Chicago in my opinion.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

the cheat said:


> ^That's what she said.


:lol

---------

Man down with stomach bug :thud


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I just ate a half of an extra large pizza. I only hand handfuls of cereal, though. After a nine mile bike ride in the heat, I felt like I was going to pass out.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

there is so much crap on my mind and no one to spill it out to.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hadron said:


> there is so much crap on my mind and no one to spill it out to.


I thought your username said Hardon at first. Shows how perverted I am.

Carry on.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Today at work I took an extra long last break on purpose. Then I felt bad for leaving the other girl in my department by herself for so long, so I brought a plate of cookies back from the breakroom to make it up to her. I kinda thought we would share them....but when I got back from cleaning a different area, she had eaten them all by herself. >=( I wanted delicious cookies tooooooo!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness:1059171008 said:


> My new laptop is so sexy. It's red. _Sexy red._
> 
> I don't even feel all that bad about spending the money because I got a good deal on it & will earn the money back in about 2 months.
> 
> New shiny!


so whadja get? red is nice. and are you exclaiming the appearance of non sanctified sprinkles or are these sprinkles blessed in some way?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

mezzoforte:1059171064 said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > amen! where are the adventurous peeps?
> ...


hi mezzo!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is nothing like an SA spike to start the week. :stu


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Moderating at 20Kbps. Fun!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Perkins said:


> I thought your username said Hardon at first. Shows how perverted I am.
> 
> Carry on.


Oh not again!:roll

Perhaps I should consider changing my username.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm a bit hung over. Got up this morning, pounding headache :um I thought coffee was supposed to be a good remedy, but the coffee I made is disgusting! Things I miss about Canada are flavoured coffee, and half 'n half cream! :lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

_"__It's always been hard for me to_ tell the difference between denial and what used to be known as hope."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So my boss who was not fired in the end decided to quit anyway. Next couple of months are going to be one hell of a challenge at work. Fun times.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

aww...on formspring somebody asked me a question with a Friday quote and I accidentally deleted it before I could respond. :<


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder why no men ever manage to get beyond the job interview for the position of number-board-and-umbrella-holder on the starting grid of major motorsport events...


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

You never know what can happen tomorrow to yourself or the people you care about. We need to get over the little petty stuff in life and make the most out of the time we got with each other.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

There's too many people in my house right now. I'm almost looking forward to going out with C later. I just hope she tells me what's going on. It's really none of my business but it would be good for my peace of mind.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I just read something that someone said here (doesn't matter who or what) and I thought, "I like that they said that" but it was only 3 normal words...nothings special. I thought about how weird it would be if I quoted them and said, "I like that you said that." I wonder if it would sound like I was trying desperately to come onto them and then I thought was if I did try to come onto them like that and then I thought how weird would it be if someone said something about avocados and someone else replied, "I like how you say _aaavvvvoooocccaaadddooosss_" with a sexual (and cheesy) facial expression and it made me laugh a lot.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

A frickin WASP just flew in through my window and now the stupid thing can't figure out how to fly back out. OMG.

IT's making really loud sounds, helppppp :cry


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Kettle corn is better than normal popcorn by far.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Kettle corn is better than normal popcorn by far.


Agreed


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel hungover and I didn't even drink last night. Like I ran a marathon in my sleep or something.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww, my bunny looks like he's really enjoying his new cage. It's fun watching him squeeze his massive arse through the tiny door.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ugh I feel so dumb/oblivious/incompetent. And I'm boooooooooooooored.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> There is nothing like an SA spike to start the week. :stu


:hug


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Eliza said:


> A frickin WASP just flew in through my window and now the stupid thing can't figure out how to fly back out. OMG.
> 
> IT's making really loud sounds, helppppp :cry


Haha, that happened to be a couple weeks ago. Though I Never told anyone it turned out to be a moth.. I over exaggerated the bug so I didn't seem so girls running from it. Lol.

Long story short I got a broom and we played birthday pinata. Lol!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

He's on your turf.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

There's an old friend I need to apologize to, but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

mrbojangles said:


> There's an old friend I need to apologize to, but I can't bring myself to do it.


I know the feeling.

It feels so amazing once you actually go through with it and get it over with, though.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Haha, that happened to be a couple weeks ago. Though I Never told anyone it turned out to be a moth.. I over exaggerated the bug so I didn't seem so girls running from it. Lol.
> 
> Long story short I got a broom and we played birthday pinata. Lol!


:haha :haha


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I need coffee, but I am too lazy to get up. :fall


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

wait wait wait

I thought the last Final Destination movie was supposed to be the final sequel. But now there's a Final Destination 5? Haven't they run out of ridiculous and over the top death scenarios yet?

oh who am I kidding I'll still go see it. I have no standards when it comes to movies.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> wait wait wait
> 
> I thought the last Final Destination movie was supposed to be the final sequel. But now there's a Final Destination 5? Haven't they run out of ridiculous and over the top death scenarios yet?
> 
> oh who am I kidding I'll still go see it. I have no standards when it comes to movies.


Final destination 2 was the best one in my opinion.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Playing an electric guitar with no amp: really stupid? or ****ing stupid?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Arrested Development said:


> Playing an electric guitar with no amp: really stupid? or ****ing stupid?


Are you peeking in my window right now?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Why is it that me & my mother always call my dumbo rat Dumbo instead of his real name which is Elephant?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Are you peeking in my window right now?


:spit



EarlGreyDregs said:


> Why is it that me & my mother always call my* dumbo rat* Dumbo instead of his real name which is Elephant?


Start thinking of him as Dumbo the *elephant rat *instead of Elephant the dumbo rat. Maybe that'll help :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

jet10 said:


> Final destination 2 was the best one in my opinion.


Was that the one where the girl died in the tanning booth? Or was that the 3rd one? hmm I can't remember, they all run together after awhile.

Just one more hour until work. I hate these crappy evening shifts that start at random times.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone else like a chocolate biscuit?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm gonna miss Charlie the Troublemaker.

It was good while it lasted.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

i would looove a chocolate biscuit. :yes i was going to say its raining like hell, but its just raining like ohio. normal.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

thx man


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Do i deserve this? Why do i have no self esteem? It must be very unattractive to people, being negative and pessimistic.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

mrbojangles:1059172417 said:


> There's an old friend I need to apologize to, but I can't bring myself to do it.


you can do it. just start by saying "i owe you an apology..." youll feel so much better.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so used to saying I'm not doing anything when asked, that when I'm actually doing something worth talking about I forget about it.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

This has been the most boring day of my life. I usually (or maybe it's I used to) not mind having nothing to do and just bumming around all day playing video games or catching up on TV shows but I feel like I'm going insane right now.

And I feel like I don't have the attention span right now to just sit around and focus on something. BBBBBBBBBBBbblah.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Cuddling with a pillow just doesn't feel the same, I want to feel a heartbeat. :'(


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> This has been the most boring day of my life. I usually (or maybe it's I used to) not mind having nothing to do and just bumming around all day playing video games or catching up on TV shows but I feel like I'm going insane right now.
> 
> And I feel like I don't have the attention span right now to just sit around and focus on something. BBBBBBBBBBBbblah.


Nothing sounds appealing right now...everything seems pointless...this is a disturbing feeling...but it's not like a I'm depressed feeling...kind of just want to go to bed and wake up tomorrow hopefully feeling better.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I painted my toenails only to wear closed toe shoes; what a waste of nail polish.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Cuddling with a pillow just doesn't feel the same, I want to feel a heartbeat. :'(


I don't know how auras work but I'm guessing mine looks very sad now! I got a sinking feeling in my chest.  We gotta find you a cuddly heartbeat!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

It was nice to have a boyfriend for a little while, even if it was only a dream.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> It was nice to have a boyfriend for a little while, even if it was only a dream.


i would agree only the opposite...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> It was nice to have a boyfriend for a little while, even if it was only a dream.


I can't even get a boyfriend in my dreams... :rain


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm trying to find a Psyduck plushie that doesn't look like ****.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> It was nice to have a boyfriend for a little while, even if it was only a dream.


A girlfriend would be nice :mushy but that probably wont happen for another 1000 years :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So um 2talk and I may have been caught making out in his car in a park by park police last night. They knocked on the window and glared at us and everything. We rolled down the window and were all like "ummm...hi?"

My life is a horribly cliche eighties teen movie


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

"I see a bunch of people who love ya like crazy, but they feel like they're losin' ya and they wanna fight to get ya back..."


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

... yes, I'll have a nice big margarita on the rocks with no ice please... make that a double... actually - bring me two.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry I'm me. I'll go away whenever you wish.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Confused


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it feels liberating to wear civilian clothes again. and wander around without a gun. also, i attract much less attention, which is good.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate my brian sometimes.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Called up a doctor's office because I needed authorization before I can refill my prescription...lady kept asking questions about me but was saying it like she wasn't talking to me.

_What's his birthday? What does he need? _

Not sure what I said to make her think I wasn't me but I was like okay whatever as long as it gets refilled...and then finally she asks okay and what is your name...lol. I was like I'm actually Glansberg.

This is why I hate phones.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

really boring day.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> it feels liberating to wear civilian clothes again. and wander around without a gun. also, i attract much less attention, which is good.


Yeah but don't they feel funny?


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm proud of myself today.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My parents are so screwed up. And I love them. And, not but.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

If Internet Explorer were a person, I would punch them in the balls. I can't believe I used it for so long. I must be into masochism.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

she characterized it as a man ....hmmm...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

new season of entourage


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

So I went into my garage to get a drink and I hear something growling me...:um, turns out my mom forgot to tell me that theres a stray cat living in there :tiptoe


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

anymouse said:


> no wonder you fit in so well. <3 someday maybe we'll just have a "welcome to masochism" forum upon entry along with LGBT. <3 oh, sorry, back to regularly scheduled programming.


:high5



FairleighCalm said:


> she characterized it as a man ....hmmm...


Would you feel better if I punched Internet Explorer in the uterus instead of the balls?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

au Lait said:


> Would you feel better if I punched Internet Explorer in the uterus instead of the balls?


There's actually a choice? This Internet Explorer character must be a complex individual.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

not really lol. on second thought i drop my light-hearted objection to the original characterization.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Who is LALoner, that may be beaten mercilessly for banning? <investigates>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Twilight﻿ is number 42, and therefore, My Little Pony is the meaning of life.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Virgil's _Iliad_?

Um.

In the words of (the other) Homer: "Close! But you're way off."


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> There's actually a choice? This Internet Explorer character must be a complex individual.


The internet, it has something for everyone. :b



anymouse said:


> *crafts misdirected genderless
> luvsong fur au lait sure to come in
> play in going back to cali*


Yay my very own luvsong! :yay 
But why the sad face at the top of your post? I hope I didn't accidentally say something wrong.. 



FairleighCalm said:


> not really lol. on second thought i drop my light-hearted objection to the original characterization.


Alright, balls it is!

hehe It's ok, you can object. I probably shouldn't be threatening to punch web browsers in the balls and/or uterus. I need to save that pent up rage for the next person who cuts me off while driving. jk :b



Vip3r said:


> Twilight﻿ is number 42, and therefore, *My Little Pony is the meaning of life.*


Never before have I agreed so wholeheartedly with a statement.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Never before have I agreed so wholeheartedly with a statement.


:high5


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Twilight﻿ is number 42, and therefore, My Little Pony is the meaning of life.


LIMH :high5


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

ive been retweeted YAY!

@MRstoner2udude


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

> Promise to call teacher in the morning
> Call at 11:59 AM 
> Bi-winner :boogie


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Will life get any better?!?!?!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I love people. I really do. ♥


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My food philosophy: 

If it is solid, it will taste better with ketchup.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Please don't hate me


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

5 minutes before leaving work:

STOP AT WALGREENS ON WAY HOME
STOP AT WALGREENS ON WAY HOME
STOP AT WALGREENS ON WAY HOME
STOP AT WALGREENS ON WAY HOME

Leave work, get in car, drive past Walgreens without giving it a second thought.

I have the worst memory for remembering stuff.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Forgot I work a double tomorrow...nice surprise...#butnotreally


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get to bed now. :yawn


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

See you in...a week? Wish me luck.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I love you all , have a good nite ?


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

on the back of my tube of toothpaste it says; _When brushing with Colgate MaxFresh* infused with Mini Breath Strips, you'll experience a whole new dimension of freshness._

.. I think I'm going insane.. I laughed hysterically at this for 10 minutes. Whilst brushing my teeth.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

NES said:


> Please don't hate me


I don't think anyone could hate you.

How'd it get to be after 1AM so quickly? Gr...I should go to bed. Yeah. I'll go to bed. I gotta shop tomorrow. :yes Maybe then I'll get _cheesecake_.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I usually avoid new threads that have already made it three pages in, it's a lot of reading and I refuse to post in a thread that I haven't completely read. I mean the chances of repeating what someone else has already said is always there which would expose you as a lazy non-reader. That would suck so I'll just not open the thread. Unless it's a really awesome thread title that sucks me in then I'd sit there and read pages upon pages.

So yeah I didn't read this thread just skipped to the last page... but I think some threads like this it's ok to do that? I mean almost 3000 pages pphhooaarr! ...???
*hides*.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> I usually avoid new threads that have already made it three pages in, it's a lot of reading and I refuse to post in a thread that I haven't completely read. I mean the chances of repeating what someone else has already said is always there which would expose you as a lazy non-reader. That would suck so I'll just not open the thread. Unless it's a really awesome thread title that sucks me in then I'd sit there and read pages upon pages.
> 
> So yeah I didn't read this thread just skipped to the last page... but I think some threads like this it's ok to do that? I mean almost 3000 pages pphhooaarr! ...???
> *hides*.


hehe well there is no topic in this thread it's just sharing whatever is on your mind! Welcome aboard btw!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> 5 minutes before leaving work:
> 
> STOP AT WALGREENS ON WAY HOME
> STOP AT WALGREENS ON WAY HOME
> ...


Story of my life.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> So um 2talk and I may have been caught making out in his car in a park by park police last night. They knocked on the window and glared at us and everything. We rolled down the window and were all like "ummm...hi?"
> 
> My life is a horribly cliche eighties teen movie


I heard that what first drew them to the area were reports of a car ''undergoing significant vibrations'' even though it was not running.
:duck

:b:b
-------------------------

Ah but what if they are trying to get you back to a world you don't belong or believe in. What if you find their actions, their 'love' and their world destructive to your 'soul'. When it comes to love it's not the thought that counts. It's whether your actions end up healing or hurting the person. If you loved someone and your actions ended up harming them what good was your love. That's no love in my book.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Time for stalker mode I guess :sus


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

To make chocolate s'more bars or not to make chocolate s'more bars...that is the question.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mrmarc said:


> To make chocolate s'more bars or not to make chocolate s'more bars...that is the question.


The answer to this question is always yes. :yes


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so late for being asleep in bed. I should work harder to sleep at night, because as much as I resist I know it could be a comforting experience. Why do I fight the slumber so violently?

I am an insomniac for no good reason.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

au Lait said:


> The answer to this question is always yes. :yes


They look really nice but very messy to make lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Enough is enough! I have had it with these mutha****in moths in my mutha****in flat!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Please don't give up on me now, mouse wheel. I depend on you.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Enough is enough! I have had it with these mutha****in moths in my mutha****in flat!


*hands Eliza a can of bug spray* ....I'll just go grab a pan and brush back in a tick.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

BUG SPRAY! Yes that's exactly what I need! Probably less messy than squishing them with the nearest shoe.

In fact, I went to start up the shower this morning and on the side of the bathtub I found a squished one *I didn't even kill*. This place is haunted I tells ya. :afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am tired


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's only complicated because I want it to be.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sometimes I only realise how utterly ridiculous and negative I can be when I see other people's reactions to what I say and do.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

gloomy tuesday


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Sometimes I only realise how utterly ridiculous and negative I can be when I see other people's reactions to what I say and do.


I don't understand why so many of us overanalyse things to death and believe the worst, and we can't seem to stop doing it.

---------

Look dad, I don't need school! I'll make my way as a bootblack! Shine ya boots guvna?
No son of mine is gonna be a 19th century Cockney bootblack!

Ach du lieber! Das ist nicht eine booby!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Lucifer (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope this pinecone is a good luck charm, I'm going to need it


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I am worried that I will get hit my bits of retarded cockroach any moment now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Umm.....ew?

Going to see Harry Potter Harry Potter Harry Potter HARRY POTTER HARRY POTTER HARRYPOTTERHARRYPOTTERHRYPTRHRYPTRHPHPHPHPHPHPHPHPHP!!!!!!!!

I am mildly excited.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> I am worried that I will get hit my bits of retarded cockroach any moment now.


Where were you when the cockroach hit the fan?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Umm.....ew?
> 
> Going to see Harry Potter Harry Potter Harry Potter HARRY POTTER HARRY POTTER HARRYPOTTERHARRYPOTTERHRYPTRHRYPTRHPHPHPHPHPHPHPHPHP!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am mildly excited.


It is ridiculously good. But I feel like a significant part of my life is over...if that makes sense :|

I think I have to go see it again - perhaps I should wait until next week :con I should probably let it sink in a little :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need some new music to listen to. I'm listening to more Modest Mouse but I can't find any new bands I like.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> so whadja get? red is nice. and are you exclaiming the appearance of non sanctified sprinkles or are these sprinkles blessed in some way?


I got another HP but I'm not satisfied with the screen. May just take it back for something else. 
:sigh

The sprinkles are however you perceive them :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*Omfg omfg :

I HAVE A HAIR CRISIS , My hair straightener broke !!!!!!!!!!!*

Guys this is serous now , its *BROKEN * !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ noes!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why can't you just understand... Do you know how frustrating this is!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ventura said:


> *Omfg omfg :*
> 
> *I HAVE A HAIR CRISIS , My hair straightener broke !!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Guys this is serous now , its *BROKEN *!!!!!!!!!!


/me is glad he's not a teen age girl!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Where were you when the cockroach hit the fan?


Correct guess! In the end it never flew into it. I opened the door and it crawled into the living room - not my problem anymore BWAHAHAHAHA. Also turns out the fan grill is fine enough to prevent cockroaches from getting through. But not small enough to stop last night's firefly :no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey..._you're_ not Life! Life is more fun that you! You must be...oh, Reality...hm.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Lisa Frank Space Sundae?!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

lisa frank multicolored leopard i remember you!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Haha, I remember that too! :clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> /me is glad he's not a teen age girl!


This is not funny , not at all .. It is broken ... it needs to be straighten ! No straight hair = judgement time for being different . :rain . The straighter costed $270 ....* <screams in the pillow>* !!! I look like a clown a freaky clown , I tell ya ! :wife

*<Goes to rant her life is ruined cos her straighter broke> .....*


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

letitrock said:


> lisa frank multicolored leopard i remember you!


Pretty sure I had that one :lol The folder lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

NES said:


> This is not funny , not at all .. It is broken ... it needs to be straighten ! No straight hair = judgement time for being different . :rain . The straighter costed $270 ....* <screams in the pillow>* !!! I look like a clown a freaky clown , I tell ya ! :wife
> 
> *<Goes to rant her life is ruined cos her straighter broke> .....*


I don't straighten my hair all the time...maybe once a month. I use Paul Mitchell products after I wash my hair when I want it to just be how it is naturally. I use rollers over night when I want curls. And I also braid my hair at night and then un-braid it in the morning to get waves...I do like 14 braids then. Anyway, you don't have to have straight hair! Maybe this is your chance to do something new. :yes


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Re: Straightening: You might also try, grease your hair and blow dry it, while combing the hair through. Though I'm not actually sure if that works on White hair or not.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Re: Straightening: You might also try, grease your hair and blow dry it, while combing the hair through. Though I'm not actually sure if that works on White hair or not.


Anyone can do a blow out - works for any hair type if you're patient and use the right products, so she could try that. I'm positive there are video tutorials online.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

they on me, for false reason idk why they think im a goat cause i never escaped,
I'm waiting for this to pop off, but they're so quick to hop the fence and be with the opposition.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh........thats my random though for the day


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> I don't straighten my hair all the time...maybe once a month. I use Paul Mitchell products after I wash my hair when I want it to just be how it is naturally. I use rollers over night when I want curls. And I also braid my hair at night and then un-braid it in the morning to get waves...I do like 14 braids then. Anyway, you don't have to have straight hair! Maybe this is your chance to do something new. :yes


I has an interview 2maro and my hair is puffy like a clownn. I will try braids. ty ^_^



Eliza said:


> Re: Straightening: You might also try, grease your hair and blow dry it, while combing the hair through. Though I'm not actually sure if that works on White hair or not.


:no , thanks for trying - but my hair would hate me if I did that . :lol

:squeeze



TheDaffodil said:


> Anyone can do a blow out - works for any hair type if you're patient and use the right products, so she could try that. I'm positive there are video tutorials online.


It makes me look like a clown when I do that ! :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Meh........thats my random though for the day


eh and bleh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Some guy was sitting on his car crying after his girlfriend(?) yelled at him in a parking lot. I felt bad for him, maybe I should have gave him a hug or something.
...Nah, that would have just been weird.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's been half an hour and my nail polish still isn't dry. And yet the bottle says "dries in 60 seconds"... 

I am skeptical. :|


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

au Lait said:


> It's been half an hour and my nail polish still isn't dry. And yet the bottle says "dries in 60 seconds"...
> 
> I am skeptical. :|


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

NES said:


> I has an interview 2maro and my hair is puffy like a clownn. I will try braids. ty ^_^


Oh man! I hope it works for you. Good luck!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

creepy cartoon


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I wont be able to talk to the guy I am dating tell next week


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Frustration, frustration, frustration.

the real estate in my brain box is endlessly shrinking.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

thinking.thinking.thinking.thinking.thinking.... beginning to freak out.... yep that sums up my day


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This state of uncertainty is getting extremely boring.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Peace, I'm out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why does science need to use such big words and put them together in such long and complicated sentences?

Seriouslyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The purpose of life can't be to wake up and then sit around and wait until it's time to go back to sleep...but, I could be wrong.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Why does science need to use such big words and put them together in such long and complicated sentences?
> 
> Seriouslyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Why does science need to use such big words and put them together in such long and complicated sentences?
> 
> Seriouslyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


 *National Science Foundation: Science Hard*

*Science Channel Refuses To Dumb Down Science Any Further*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Soo glad i read that comic!! Lol.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure I am enjoying this pomegranate. uke


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Things can get pretty out of control here. And instead of reporting it, people just stand around and watch the drama.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:kiss


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> Things can get pretty out of control here. And instead of reporting it, people just stand around and watch the drama.


People like drama.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Not sure I am enjoying this pomegranate. uke


I love pomegranates, but sometimes you get a bad one.

My roommate and her son (who doesn't seem to want to live at his own place anymore) both have horrible tastes in music. I must out play them! I actually played my music yesterday and the guy left. Maybe it worked.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> People like drama.


I like comedy drama! A nice balance! But nothing like thriller/edge-of-the-seat stuff... wait *iz..on.. SAS forum* der obviously. :sus
Also horror gives me the can't-sleeps. :afr


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> People like drama.


:yes



Estelle said:


> Maybe it worked.


Only one way to find out for sure.. :teeth


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Why does the whole house smell of TCP cream?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

My bum is on the cheese, my bum is on the cheese.... :O
My bum is on the SWEEEEDISH... SWEEEEEDISH CHEEEEESE.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"Nothing worth having comes easy." -Booker T. Washington


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

In school yesterday the intern was having the kids present current events articles to the class. First two kids presented articles about the tragedy in Norway...and then the intern was like on a lighter note let's have KIDSNAME present an article on Amy Winehouse.

I was like WTF how is a drug overdose a lighter note? There were about 4 other staff there including the principal. I wanted to jump out the window the awkwardness was so suffocating.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Things can get pretty out of control here. And instead of reporting it, people just stand around and watch the drama.


People have to much anxiety to stand in and do something . Darn anxiety ?

How do you report a post , in all seriousness; how does one report a post? :stu .


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^ There's a report button


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Electric Violin! If I'd known about how awesome it was I would have started playing my dad's fiddle long ago.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, how I love you "?" random button. You make me happy.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Justin Beiber gets a tattoo? Seriously? Of all things right now thats actually news worthy? Really...
B*tch please!
I think i may of just lost the rest of my faith in the media.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Going through Home Depot makes me want to build my own custom house. Someday....


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mrmarc said:


> I think i may of just lost the rest of my faith in the media.


it happens to the best of us, and only the best because the rest are too @#$%^#@ &%#@($!^ to notice how @@#$%$# @#$^%^$#@!#&^#(@# up the media are. :roll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Some commercials are way over played! I have resorted to muting them all!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


>


Birds and the bees? Perhaps? :lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Try again. Good one though.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

1% of citizens control 20% of the wealth.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


>


 Poppycock


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

odd_one_out said:


> ^ Try again. Good one though.


Poppycock!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

oops she already got it.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No wonder I am so cold, the window is wide open...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

If I could just get a girl interested in me and if she could just be direct about it that would be great.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Why am I so tired? I've only been awake for twelve hours. Also, my left boob hurts. That's all.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> oops she already got it.


Wow...knew "cock" was one of the words but geez, I was slow.  Or it just shows how far my mind is in the gutter. :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


>


awwww Dinah


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^ There's a report button


oh ok ... ty ^_^


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I wish I had gotten the chance to say good bye to him.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Interview tomorrow, I have to be in town for 12:30. I should probably be getting sleep, but instead I'm trying to think up a lie to answer the question "Think about a time you've gone the extra mile for a customer."

Last minute planning ftl


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Good luck! :squeeze


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> it happens to the best of us, and only the best because the rest are too @#$%^#@ &%#@($!^ to notice how @@#$%$# @#$^%^$#@!#&^#(@# up the media are. :roll


Could not agree more!

In other news.

South Park you so funneh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot week. Hot. Week. :fall


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> ^ Good luck! :squeeze


Thanks  I'll need all the luck I can get :lol

I can't figure out an answer to this question, but I found a good way to semi-BS my way around it. Hopefully I am convincing enough tomorrow. :lol

Would be really convenient to have someone to do a mock-interview with :blank


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wanted to grow my hair long, but now I want to cut it to my chin. But I'd _really _rather just shave my head and wear different wigs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Estelle said:


> I wanted to grow my hair long, but now I want to cut it to my chin. But I'd _really _rather just shave my head and wear different wigs.


Flawless plan!
---------
That cake was awesome, and no, the cake was not a lie.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

This spot on my leg has itched long since I can remember. It's not always itching, but when it does its always that spot. Weird..


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know how tomorrow is Thursday already...Time is not on my side.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I disabled Adblock on this forum accidentally and was horrified by what this forum looks like without it. Reminded me of this scene from Wayne's World


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I found an orange peel in my can of mandarin orange segments ._. lost my appetite for those forever now.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

im going to start a restaurant called "can't locate server"


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Tugwahquah said:


> ^^ Life goes faster the older you get


:cry


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

i wanna spread the news 
if it feels this good being used
ya just keep on using meeeee
til ya use me up


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppppppppppppppp...


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ahhh, Aeropress. Where've you been all my life?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm 0.8 Klinger, graphite or Interface 8094.....latter is going to do the job but not if they are running forced induction, Graphite can't be laser cut and Klinger is just bloody expensive. Oh the decisions! Also PPAP sucks, so much unwarranted crap, it was pnly a bolt hole diameter change you morons, not changing the bloody design of the thing.

Also fresh bread on its own is great.

God I'm bored, wishing for fast forward button.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> I want to name my first born son Kingsley.


There's like an 80 percent chance he'll become a lonely old butler with a name like Kingsley.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my god, my nose hair. when did this start? looks like it's going to be a long winter.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I really wish I didn't think so much.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

^ same here.
__________________

I rearranged my room and now my computer is slightly to the left, this is going to take some getting used to.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Shoot, I just remembered I have laundry to do. :doh


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Guess I will just go to bed... :/ Gahh I hate night time when I have to work the next day. I think far too much! :S


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm so fking tired, I want sleep. Dying my hair black, my natural hair color. I rather do it now than to wake up early for it. So sleepy... wish I had someone to too, but everyone is sleeping..


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Does Plankton live at the Chum Bucket?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

August 2nd the end of the world officially begins.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mecsoeep now.
,"
Omg I'm trying to type "me sleep now" - 3 words. Yes me definitely sleep now.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Random thought of the night:

I really wanted to tell the drunk guy punching signs that his technique was all wrong.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the phrase "I eat ____ for breakfast!" doesn't quite have the same impact when the ____ = "breakfast".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Trying to be the octopus multitasker is hard to do when I am so TIRED! Uh, hello?!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet merciful crap this drink is strong. Well..maybe it will help lighten my ****ty mood.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

au Lait said:


> Sweet merciful crap this drink is strong. Well..maybe it will help lighten my ****ty mood.


Just don't drink and post. :b

I did last night, and well... :blush


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Das, was die Menschen erfinden, wird meistens aufs Uebelste gebraucht.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Just don't drink and post. :b
> 
> I did last night, and well... :blush


I keep telling myself to stop but this place is like crack to me. :lol I feel like I might get myself into trouble too.


----------



## SHYGIRLUV (Jun 17, 2011)

i got a killer heaedach


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Serenity Stevenson says:

_"I am interested in your post on Craigslist."_

Sounds legit.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

au Lait said:


> I keep telling myself to stop but this place is like crack to me. :lol I feel like I might get myself into trouble too.


I ended up posting a very interesting & poetic thread in the spirituality forum. When I sobered up, I was like WTF? And so were several other people!!! :lol Thankfully, one the mods deleted it for me.

So yeah, no more nectar of the vine for me! (At least not for while!)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a mega crush on Brittany Petros from big brother 1


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Entertain me.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

.
Hey hey I'm sure there are plenty of guys here thinking, "We just haven't been in the same, room is all".

----------

Why not use lots of duct tape?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sometimes I imagine this forum like a big house with many floors and rooms. And if you enter a thread it's like entering a room where people are talking. Well, actually, there's only a handful of people talking and the rest are standing around "lurking". In the Society and Culture forum it's a heated debate, and in the sections like Frustration and Coping it's more like a group therapy. 
This thread would be like a big room full of people mostly talking to themselves.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What an amazing morning... still distracted by it... but happy.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

off to work... damn this asking for a raise thing is freaking me out and I have no idea why! ahhh I wish I was not such a chicken!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I have determined that almost anyone who wears a fedora is going to look like they're trying too hard.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

One of the worst dreams of my life last night. Not sure why I can't just have dreams where I'm frolicking in a gumdrop field with a 1000 puppies.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Sedation can be a good thing.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

N ttggfddsdzzj chklblklrscgg hgcxkutttjcvjkll


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

StevenGlansberg said:


> One of the worst dreams of my life last night. Not sure why I can't just have dreams where I'm frolicking in a gumdrop field with a 1000 puppies.


Same.

My dreams always seem to play out like something from a David Lynch film. Very surreal. I'm actually thinking about watching the Care Bears Countdown on Youtube before I go to bed tonight. You know, just to be safe.

Frolicking gumdrop fields and puppies would be a welcomed scenario, too.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Came back from my job interview... alive 8) My anxiety before leaving my place was the worst I've ever experienced for an interview. But now I feel like I'm on a "high", I am having a hard time keeping my hopes low! I feel like I am going to get the job. I need to start beating myself up so that the letdown won't be too dramatic :lol


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Came back from my job interview... alive 8) My anxiety before leaving my place was the worst I've ever experienced for an interview. But now I feel like I'm on a "high", I am having a hard time keeping my hopes low! I feel like I am going to get the job. I need to start beating myself up so that the letdown won't be too dramatic :lol


I hope you get the job


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Of course it wasnt going to be any good :roll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope you get the job, Eliza!

------

What's this smiley - :3 - supposed to portray? It looks like a face with a bum/boobs/testicles on the chin.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> N ttggfddsdzzj chklblklrscgg hgcxkutttjcvjkll


Dude, I was just thinking the EXACT same thing. I know EXACTLY what you mean.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Same.
> 
> My dreams always seem to play out like something from a David Lynch film. Very surreal. I'm actually thinking about watching the Care Bears Countdown on Youtube before I go to bed tonight. You know, just to be safe.
> 
> Frolicking gumdrop fields and puppies would be a welcomed scenario, too.


Hmmm, interesting because I had a pretty creepy dream myself. It's been a long time since I've had a dream that really freaked me out and stayed with me throughout the day.



tutliputli said:


> What's this smiley - :3 - supposed to portray? It looks like a face with a bum/boobs/testicles on the chin.


I've always wondered the same thing. A kitty cat smile maybe?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Time out in the sun did me some good.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Hope you get the job, Eliza!
> 
> ------
> 
> What's this smiley - :3 - supposed to portray? It looks like a face with a bum/boobs/testicles on the chin.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My face feels so *soft*....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am bored out of my mind..


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:ditto


-------------------------

Even the Post Office is becoming obsolete; it seems like everything will be done electronically soon.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> No wonder I am so cold, the window is wide open...


Way to spazz out Reece.. worthy post.. orrrrrr you couldve just closed the damn window before you looked for a meme 
LMAO
youre awesome


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

hmm. I'm sticking with kitty smiley...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

lonelysheep said:


>


Oh, ok. I still don't know what that is or what it means though :um



Arrested Development said:


> hmm. I'm sticking with kitty smiley...


That makes sense! My sordid imagination naturally assumed it was an arseface.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Oh, ok. I still don't know what that is or what it means though :um
> 
> That makes sense! My sordid imagination naturally assumed it was an arseface.


Well, some people use it instead of .

Whenever I see :3, reminds of Konata (the girl in the pic from the anime 'Lucky Star') because she always has that expression on her face.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Cafe' people are looking at me weird , darn it - I have a webpage I need to work on , and they aren't going to stop me - I have ONLY been here 12 hours.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I want to punch people in the face sometimes. 

This is one of those times.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't even make friends online. Forever Balogna.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


>


LUCKY STARRRRR!!!!!!!!

On the topic of memes, I made this a month or so ago, lost it so I made it again in the chandroid app, make your own meme.










I thought it was clever at least... lol.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Arrested Development said:


> Hmmm, interesting because I had a pretty creepy dream myself. It's been a long time since I've had a dream that really freaked me out and stayed with me throughout the day.


I know what you mean about it staying with you throughout the day. It's like for the better part of the day everything just feels a little off. Pretty freaky stuff.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

400


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why can't I just not care? 

And why do i keep ****ing accidentally making my font huge?!
I forget how to change thisss!!

ARGH

IS IT THE WEEKEND YET BECAUSE I DAMN WELL NEED ONE ****.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahaha it's scarily huge..make it go away =(


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I need a drink or 5... Damn it Friday get here faster!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

craigslist is turning into quite the little research tool. Interesting to see which jobs get readvertised, and how soon.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Love is in the air!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Better...ahh. Now I can sleep lol. Seriously. Simple enough for me. 'Bout time I learned how to properly use my touch-pad. All text is normal sized.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> Love is in the air!


please share!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Love is in the air!





IllusionOfHappiness said:


> please share!


Yes, please do!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Lolololol that's what she said. ^^^ a few posts up.


Ahh Ima miss Michael from the office.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

RockIt said:


> 400


:high5


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

> please share!





> Yes, please do!


Wish I had some...Im too busy trying to get some myself :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My god, some people have like 4000+ visitor messages and only been here 6 months!!! It would be like a "notification - " endless heart attack!!!

In other news, I'm so excited!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Luke I am your daughter


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

jet10 said:


> Luke I am your daughter


ahahaha, made my night... thank you.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ :lol


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

ooooo Chelsea Lately.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I want to punch people in the face sometimes.
> 
> This is one of those times.


Dude! Your violent urges aside, haven't seen you around these parts in a while. Welcome back


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

****, I forgot my book at work.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm considering writing a short story just so I can get used to this keyboard.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Have been reading forums since about 6 it never fails that the most post about thing always leads back to loneliness... SA is not just about the anxiety it takes on this form of lonely depression that can easily consume anyone not willing to fight. So when do I get to stop fighting and actually get to make some friends! :/ I miss my family wish they were not on vacation without phones.  TG for my sister


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh man how I love apple-cranberry-raspberry apple sauce. It is the boooomb.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I love being out in the sun. I'm definitely a solar powered being. Also, I better stop snacking on these chocolate chips :um


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Got woken up at 5am by a tramp shouting 'I hate Queen Victoria! **** Jesus Christ!' outside the building. And thus the tone for the day is set.

I should really stop visiting SAS from my phone, it's a new low.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I should really stop visiting SAS from my phone, it's a new low.


I do this too much xD


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ...
> 
> And why do i keep ****ing accidentally making my font huge?!
> ...


rip that F$%^er right out! ala...









:clap


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I do this too much xD


I know, it's a dangerous habit!

Apparently the mobile version doesn't let you view conversations and reply to people's visitor messages? I should post this in the tech support forum but it'd take me too long to get there xD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> I know, it's a dangerous habit!
> 
> Apparently the mobile version doesn't let you view conversations and reply to people's visitor messages? I should post this in the tech support forum but it'd take me too long to get there xD


Yeah I use the normal version on my phone, mobile one is limited.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Ahh Ima miss Michael from the office.


Me toooo. The show just won't be the same without him.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I got the job :um


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> I got the job :um


:yay :yay :yay Congrats!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Eliza said:


> I got the job :um


Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! :clap Congrats, you better feel good about this! Stay in the moment, don't think about the future, just enjoy this. :yes

Ehhh, I should not be awake right now...too much on my mind, plus my dreams have been terrible/heart-breaking the past few nights. Not cool...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I got the job :um


:yay:yay:yay


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

How did sex in the city ever become a moive?
Also, congrats to the above


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Donating Blood Today....


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Eliza said:


> I got the job :um


yay! :clap ^________^
did you thrust in celebration much like your avatar? :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Spam in the blog section!!!

GET HIM!!

:wife


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ lol

1) need 2nd job 
2) can't log off of SAS 
3) the peanut butter chick is scaring me 
4) i need to update my photo
5) i'm still typing and can't log off 
6) look at #5


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Doubllllllle timeeee yayyyy


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Spam in the blog section!!!
> 
> GET HIM!!
> 
> :wife


done


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

uke


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

caflme said:


> Donating Blood Today....


Good luck.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The permaculture movement is fascinating.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

TGIF! Really could use a weekend to try and figure things out. Off to work 10 hours to freedom!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd say you've got a couple more years. Hope you're ready.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking for an apartment...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's funny , how one death can bring a family who is torn apart half way together and hugging when a few days before , they where fighting and telling each other how much they hated each other.

Just anther example of , spending each moment with someone , like its the last... as you'd never know when the last time you see that person is.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I feel like everyone hates me secretly


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> I feel like everyone hates me secretly


:squeeze I don' hate you .


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Are we Internet flirting? I don't understand! You're gonna have to be a bit more clear...or maybe we're not...that's disappointing...do I have any kind of skills!? Damn it!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm no longer pukey! Time to do something! *cat-like move to the shower


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

^lol I love this thread


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

SAS chat pisses me off sometimes .


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

after being here for two weeks I'm starting to notice people here that I would like to _try_ and befriend... but I shall wait............. .....................and wait some more..... .....................................just to be sure........................... not too sure what I need to be sure about but I feel.... it's... still..... a good thing... to be.... sure... ?? 
Not really I'm just making excuses plus I can just pretend I've already befriended them.. that is how powerful my imagination is! o__0 ..also there is no rejection in my imagination 
*cough* ...but for now I Sleep~


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure hate crashing right in the middle of a mission. Tank God for a well tanked Tengu that can survive the whole room indefinitely.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well done Eliza!

-----------------------------------

my shoulders have been making weird creaky noises for a while now


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on getting the job Eliza. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Remembering how when I was 8 and went around poking the round tummies of family members, they did not exactly respond like the Pillsberry Doughboy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

NES said:


> SAS chat pisses me off sometimes .


The report feature is working now.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I vont to verk at ze Analogy Bureau coming up with crappy analogies to model life's problems.

You don't sound like you're from where you say you are at all. ~.0


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I swear if I twist an ankle one more time I'm just going to chop them both off!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone :yes

Word to the wise: Trying to clean the bathroom while listening to a Dance playlist is not the most efficient use of time. Avoid involuntary, uncontrollable fits of Elaine Dancing by listening to a mixed playlist instead! :idea_ 
took me like 2 hours to clean my little bathroom, ahaha._

With that said, I think it's time for a nap. These mini wine bottles don't get me drunk, just really damn sleepy :yawn


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

damn no wonder dads an alcoholic

................


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> The report feature is working now.


Nice! 

----------------------------------------------

Busy busy - gatta go gatta go no time for bed rest ! packing packing .. running out of time ... oh gwad I should not of had 13 cups of coffee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*sings*

I am late I am late , I am late !!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

"_Transient Global Amnesia (TGA)_" "_Triggers for the condition include having sex_"

I knew there was a reason I was not meant to have sex


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Eliza:1059184376 said:


> I got the job :um


Alright! :yes


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Either I'm really retarded or I've just gotten one too many SASers mixed up.

Anonymid - Anymouse
Eliza - Stilla
WintersTALE - WinterDAVE
Monroee - Mae West


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Monroee - Mae West


My name ain't Monroee anymore, yo!

My Random Thought of the Day: I totally just made my striped stockings cooler. Had no idea that was possible.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I will never understand some people.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just found an all 80s radio station in the Cbus. SHOUT SHOUT LIAO!


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I prefer strawberry lime kopparberg to *checks* summer fruits...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dear computer network wifi thingy :

I know I am 'borrowing' you from someone I don't really know ... Please don't crap out on me! I just need it for a few hours ! >.<


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Friday night with nothing to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Need to leave this town.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Friday night with nothing to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Need to leave this town.


it's Friday?

Wow...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Song of the day!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I just had a fortune cookie that said, "Have a good journey."

At first I was like, "What the..? That's not even a fortune.." But then I remembered that I'm going on a trip next month. AND MY MIND WAS BLOWN


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Why do some people update their facebook everytime they go somewhere? Who really cares if you are at Taco Bell, Walmart, or the gas station. :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

How do you respond to a dating site message of "ur cute"?

I suck at this.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> How do you respond to a dating site message of "ur cute"?
> 
> I suck at this.


Say: "thanks you're pretty cute yourself" and then add a winking emoticon or something


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

au Lait said:


> and then add a winking emoticon or something


LOL!

I went with "I know right" and then a compliment. She said haha thanks...

:um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

uifiaafdsiadukladfsjkladf jkldfjvskladvsjkldfskjlkladfs efwrkj kjf k


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

NES said:


> uifiaafdsiadukladfsjkladf jkldfjvskladvsjkldfskjlkladfs efwrkj kjf k


Hmmm, strange... I was just thinking the same thing today.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I've crossed the line where I enjoy watching other people play video games more than playing them myself.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> How do you respond to a dating site message of "ur cute"?
> 
> I suck at this.


I don't think you're the problem in that scenario lol

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just want to get this over with...


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> Why do some people update their facebook everytime they go somewhere? Who really cares if you are at Taco Bell, Walmart, or the gas station. :lol


Yeah people post the most random and lame things.

"I am so tired."
"I am going to go get a glass of water."

Or some other crazy attempt to attract attention.

Is this supposed to be interesting?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ouch! Just burned my thumb :mum


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> Yeah people post the most random and lame things.
> 
> "I am so tired."
> "I am going to go get a glass of water."
> ...


I know right. People post some of the most boring things I can think off and then expect people to comment on them. :blank


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> I know right. People post some of the most boring things I can think off and then expect people to comment on them. :blank


Yes, I don't get it. I just stay away from the site because it depresses me. I do give in maybe every few months or so though.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> Yeah people post the most random and lame things.
> 
> "I am so tired."
> "I am going to go get a glass of water."
> ...





Vip3r said:


> I know right. People post some of the most boring things I can think off and then expect people to comment on them. :blank


LIMH, Thankfully there's a "Hide" button, which I use quite often (only for the pointless posts of course). :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> LIMH, Thankfully there's a "Hide" button, which I use quite often. :b


:ditto


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> I think I've crossed the line where I enjoy watching other people play video games more than playing them myself.


Didn't know that line existed.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Cut my hair even more shorter... hmm, should I just shave it? The things I do when I'm depressed and so over life. Argghhh.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Just applied for a new job!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I is going shopping tomorrow! :banana

Credit cards, betta watch out! :wife 

:eek :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

complex said:


> Just applied for a new job!


Congrats.  I know you applied and haven't gotten it yet, but I say congrats cause just applying is cause for positive feelings. Good luck!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a thought to share till JamieHasAnxiety's post caught my eye. Now I just feel so ashamed. D:

Now this ****ty comercial's on and I feel confused....

Distractions, distractions.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've never been on a see-saw before! And I think I'd really like to haha xD


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Congrats.  I know you applied and haven't gotten it yet, but I say congrats cause just applying is cause for positive feelings. Good luck!


Thank You!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I feel so good right now.

This... must be the opposite of depression.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I really want a stuffed animal version of au Lait's Hipster Puppy..


 Me too!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I.....I....

I so binge ate tonight.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

silentcliche said:


> I think I've crossed the line where I enjoy watching other people play video games more than playing them myself.


Sums up my life between leaving school and living in my first share house. I'd just watch... way more entertaining than watching my *** get handed to me.
Though when alone I'd practice but set the difficulty to the _could you suck any harder at this?_ setting. >_<


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish I were a panda.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

adf;akljdfklads;jk ljadfkls;jkladfk l;asdj fkladfsjkl ;jakldsjdf;kl jdkalj ;kjakdfj;adklj kdlfj; kljadfklj;klajds kj; jqkejkaj klj dkla;jfklja;kldj klj kdljaklj;dfklja;klj kaljd;kaljfdsklf ke;j afkldj adsj d;a


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

NES said:


> adf;akljdfklads;jk ljadfkls;jkladfk l;asdj fkladfsjkl ;jakldsjdf;kl jdkalj ;kjakdfj;adklj kdlfj; kljadfklj;klajds kj; jqkejkaj klj dkla;jfklja;kldj klj kdljaklj;dfklja;klj kaljd;kaljfdsklf ke;j afkldj adsj d;a


I can relate!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy drama goin' on in here. Where's Jerry Springer when you need him???


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I wish I were a panda.


but very much a coordinated panda? or...








???


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

After taking a long break from consoles, I thought I'd play one of my old favourites that I completed when I was 12. I died 14 times. On the first level. 
Looks like I'll be going back to movies.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

almost 5am .. still up ...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Song of the day!


Wanna be a balla shot calla twenty inch blades on the impala
Haven't heard that song in so many years wow :lol For some reason that line stuck with me though...I randomly remember it even if I'm not listening to the song :um



Vip3r said:


> Why do some people update their facebook everytime they go somewhere? Who really cares if you are at Taco Bell, Walmart, or the gas station. :lol


I have one "friend" who does that. :roll I swear she must be getting paid for advertising. "At Bally Total Fitness with (friendsname)!" Like every day :roll



complex said:


> Just applied for a new job!


Good luck:yes


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Has been up for a reasonable time, this is odd.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

You know your tired when you can't remember what you said 3 minutes prior .. :um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

just lurking said:


> i can relate!!


ty ^_^


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Still awake...


Join the cub - 6:30am there?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

My hands smell like syrup and I want to watch the episodes i've missed this weekend (White Collar, Burn Notice, etc.)


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

STATUS: Taco bell for el bruncho with my bff
MOOD: anticipating tums for dessert 
:lol


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Arhg, I've watched too many episodes of Twin Peaks and it'll be over before I know it


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Timing is everything... hope it will sync up soon.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


:lol I'm not laughing at the guy either :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the number of active users on this site has tripled since i joined in 2009. i wonder why.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Hadron said:


> the number of active users on this site has tripled since i joined in 2009. i wonder why.


No need to be coy.... we all know it's because you're here. :yes


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

And it shows


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> No need to be coy.... we all know it's because you're here. :yes


well that's obvious.:b now all that's left to do is to demand a share of the profits...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Time to hide under a chair for a bit :hide


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Time to hide under a chair for a bit :hide


I'll hide with you! :b

:hide


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

MY HEAD... Last night is not worth this pain! :/


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh yes applied for yet another job and plan on applying for a few more this week! I even found a super cute apartment if I get a job!  I can only hope!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Until last year I thought the Lords Prayer went:

Oh Father who art in Heaven
Hell would be thy name

My mom finally corrected me at 22. I'd been saying it in church and everything.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

' This is for all the lonely people , thinking life has past them by. Don't give up till you drink from the silver cup and ridge that highway int he sky. This is for all the single people thinking love has let them dry , dont give up until you drink from the silver cup.'


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ aw! I love that song! I also really like Silver, Blue and Gold.
you have great taste in music.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ The band is going to sing it 2maro , live at the funeral ... Dan will be there in a 'sense' :/ . 

I am glad I am going to be able to make it to say the goodbyes . 

Was an awesome song . And you have great taste in music too :squeeze .


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^it's great that you will be able to make it there. I'm glad to know you'll be able to honor and pay respects to your friend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a headache.....sleep or caffeine related? :stu


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If super ghosts haunt ghosts, who haunts super ghosts? And who haunts whoever haunts super ghosts? And who haunts them? Ahhhhh!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

y u no like free meals?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I just spent about 3 hours picking a light switch plate for my room. I share with my sister and we both have picky tastes which are different. The one we decided on isn't really my taste but it's the kind of thing I was planning on.



Hiccups said:


> but very much a coordinated panda? or...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, that one's pretty cute.

But I was thinking something more like this:


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, the only thing I've eaten so far today has been a banana.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'll hide with you! :b
> 
> :hide


:yay :hide :hide

My parents are leaving for a week next so....SAS partytime!!!!! :yay :drunk


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Girls should not be allowed to wear pants.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^I'll support that idea


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

tempbanned? why, for posting FBF? so lame.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^who?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eliza said:


> ^who?


Kathy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Kathy.


O...thought so.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm.. Think I'll attempt another story now. For the 100th time.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Shy vs. SA vs. Introverted is the new Men vs. Women


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

I am going to eat this entire pizza.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's a sailor's life for me.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Shy vs. SA vs. Introverted is the new Men vs. Women


Not yet it isn't!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh my god I ****ing hate people.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Everything I don't remember never happened. Yeah, I'm a little bit solipsistic.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I have the house to myself this evening.
I have chili beer, weed, chocolate, and a movie I'm excited to watch.

Could tonight get any better? No.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

And there is a world with a heart full of questions , everyone is confused. Sailing of in 100 different ways , further from the truth , you can ridge on it and let it be your guide or you can ridge of the wave on the rave of the spirits and when the world is going on the down stream turn against the tide... just be a doer doer doer doer of the world .. doer doer dooer doer of the word of the lord.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dear ; Wifi god's ..

Please find it in your hearts , to give me 1 non secure wifi access that is stable !


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

aaaand my hair claims yet another shower drain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I was gonna do something but now I'm too lazy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I am a bucket of fail when it comes to progressing relationships with people.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't believe I applied for a few new jobs! Starting to feel a little freaked out now... I hate interviews if I even get one... Ehhh


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I swear Universe, if I get a job next week I promise to sky dive before my birthday.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I love the sound of rain. So relaxing.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Communitychannel is boring, and her video's suck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

hiccups said:


> rip that f$%^er right out! Ala...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT I LIKE IT.

In other news, I should be sleeping.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

prudence said:


> I swear Universe, if I get a job next week I promise to sky dive before my birthday.


Come with me, I'm planning to anyway!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I was gonna do something but now I'm too lazy.


Still too lazy, but I swear I'm going to do it in half an hour. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ughhh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

400th post ..


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It would be incredibly comforting and sweet to have someone in my bed, just to sleep really close to them, maybe hold their hand till I drift off. I wanna feel someone...someone nice, not just someone...that would feel so good.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I just watched an hour documentary on bees haha! I must be very bored! But I will admit I learned a few things


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

atticusfinch said:


> This film pretty much saved me tonight. Going into my favourites.


What movie?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I am out of Lucky Charms THIS IS SERIOUS


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> It would be incredibly comforting and sweet to have someone in my bed, just to sleep really close to them, maybe hold their hand till I drift off. I wanna feel someone...someone nice, not just someone...that would feel so good.


*crawls into your bed and holds you as close as you feel comfortable with*



Eliza said:


> Shy vs. SA vs. Introverted is the new Men vs. Women


*shy vs. SA vs. Introverted vs. lazy vs. misanthrope vs. internet addict vs. avoidism vs. procrastination vs. protector of fridges vs. "just give me a minute" vs. the king overlord of my bedroom cubby has ordered that I stay as I am the queen and it's too dangerous outside in the real world, though it's safe for all meals to be brought in from the outside world vs. but I live in a bad neighbourhood and I doubt I'd make it to the edge in one piece vs. THE CROWS vs. bad hair day vs. I think I have the flu vs. everything

...eerrrr :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

whoo! 2,910 pages! :lol


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I want another tattoo, its... been too long D:


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Back to gaza tomorrow. Great!

Well in September things should heat up over here...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK so I've been on this site for over 2 years and I only have 7 friends. Last time I've sent a message to one of them was about 6 months ago. And I had practically nothing to say. 2 of them I don't even know. And I've only chatted to one of them on a regular basis (and that was more than a year and a half ago). Shows a lot about my social skills. 

And that is online!:roll


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the house to myself for a week :yay


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> *crawls into your bed and holds you as close as you feel comfortable with*


Thank you!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

um.. so.. why are you stalking my posts?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

No change for bus fare...alrighty then, I guess my groceries can wait til tomorrow...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> tempbanned? why, for posting FBF? so lame.


what's an fbf


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder what it'd be like to be short and petite instead of tall and flumpy...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

letitrock said:


> what's an fbf


Foul Bachelorette Frog (an internet meme)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just used an ipod USB cable as a hair tie because I was too lazy to get up and get one. Sometimes I scare myself.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I just used an ipod USB cable as a hair tie because I was too lazy to get up and get one. Sometimes I scare myself.


ha, that's funny, I'm gonna try that next time I can't find a hair tie



dontworrybehappy said:


> Foul Bachelorette Frog (an internet meme)


yeah, I'd googled it, found an explanation on urban dictionary and couldn't understand the definition-is it like a GIF photo on top of a complicated background with inappropriate stuff going on?


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

letitrock said:


> yeah, I'd googled it, found an explanation on urban dictionary and couldn't understand the definition-is it like a GIF photo on top of a complicated background with inappropriate stuff going on?


Yeah, that's pretty much it.



KumagoroBeam said:


> I just used an ipod USB cable as a hair tie because I was too lazy to get up and get one. Sometimes I scare myself.


I think that just shows your resourcefulness. Work smarter not harder, right? : P


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah I just googled FBF and I'm guessing it must of been a particularly nasty one, most seemed pretty normal! or maybe I'm more foul than I first thought? o_0
>_<


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

letitrock said:


> yeah, I'd googled it, found an explanation on urban dictionary and couldn't understand the definition-is it like a GIF photo on top of a complicated background with inappropriate stuff going on?


It's just a picture of a frog and it says something on it that's supposed to make fun of how girls think.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Arrested Development said:


> Did you do an image search?
> 
> I think that just shows your resourcefulness. Work smarter not harder, right? : P


 hmm, that's a better idea and I just did one and still don't get it-is it this?









or is it a big *** cuz there were a lot of those too


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Like this one


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

^ok thanks



dontworrybehappy said:


> It's just a picture of a frog and it says something on it that's supposed to make fun of how girls think.


oh ok, guess it must've been a pretty bad quote for Kathy903 to have made if that's all an FBF is


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> LOL!
> 
> I went with "I know right" and then a compliment. She said haha thanks...
> 
> :um


Glansberg, you remind me of Han Solo. I don't know why.

Princess Leia: I LOVE YOU!
Han Solo About to Die: ...I know.



KumagoroBeam said:


> I have the house to myself for a week :yay


Lucky. Been wanting such for more than a year. You need to throw a house party or something. Or walk around in your underwear. Do something scandalous and look innocent when the parents come home. "What'd you do honey?"

KB: Oh, nothing. 8)


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

now I'm intrigued to find out how bad it was!!!............... you know.. just so... I know where... the ban threshold is ..
>_>
<_<


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am sick of hearing about Amy Winehouse ; she died of a drug addiction so sad yes, , but we lost some other musicians (way better then her ) and they have gotten no coverage this week.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

NES said:


> I am sick of hearing about Amy Winehouse ; she died of a drug addiction so sad yes, , but we lost some other musicians (way better then her ) and they have gotten no coverage this week.


oh the irony?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I am the epitome of awkwarditity.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> oh the irony?


Irony?

It's not ironic.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Just talked to the whole family on the phone. My brother said that when I left, the dog kept disappearing in the house. Everyone would be wondering "where's Berk?..." he kept going to my bed to lie down.

:cry


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

MojoCrunch said:


> Lucky. Been wanting such for more than a year. You need to throw a house party or something. Or walk around in your underwear. Do something scandalous and look innocent when the parents come home. "What'd you do honey?"
> 
> KB: Oh, nothing. 8)


Heh, that's what I'm planning on doing. (Well, not the party.)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im in a kissing mood today! :kiss


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tipsy off wine...very tipsy... it doesn't usually do anything lol.nbut now i can barely sit up withouth falling over!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Eliza said:


> tipsy off wine...very tipsy... it doesn't usually do anything lol.nbut now i can barely sit up withouth falling over!


so your kind of like your avatar? :teeth


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Just talked to the whole family on the phone. My brother said that when I left, the dog kept disappearing in the house. Everyone would be wondering "where's Berk?..." he kept going to my bed to lie down.
> 
> :cry


awww...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I just found out I'm supposed to rinse of the eye make-up remover.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

A Bit of Fry and Laurie, where have you been all my life?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Just made a pretty good breakfast. In a wok! I am pretty talented today! In other thoughts I think my bunny is sick :/ and nothing much I can do about it.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Puke times.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I now realise that it was rather silly to delete my entire friend list when I intended to get a permanent ban. I doubt anyone even noticed, but if they did, I hope it wasn't taken personally. It was just me being stupid.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Someone needs to empty their "inbox." Hopes that someone reads this post. :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

My dad just asked me what Barney was. :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

You know how it is when you're bored and start wondering how well you can remember the geographic layout of Africa.

Think I got everything except Mauritius.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm going to change my life this year


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

think this fan is making me sick.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to get my glasses fitted again. Damn. This always takes a long time. I walk around with my glasses sliding off my face for months before I build up the courage to visit an optical :lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Im in a kissing mood today! :kiss


:yay

:kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss

:blush

:hide


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> think this fan is making me sick.


Then get off of it! When you go round and round you get dizzy!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I mixed a half a cup of bear lite bud and some wine and now I feel sick... Eek..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :yay
> 
> :kiss :kiss :kiss
> 
> ...


 :kiss :kiss :yay


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What time is it Mr. Wolf?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Lunchtime.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

NES said:


> I mixed a half a cup of bear lite bud and some wine and now I feel sick... Eek..


:twak


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm having too much fun in this Just For Fun section! Woooo!!!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Why is it so hard to find a garter belt I like? I don't even know what I want I guess...I assume I'll know it when I see it. It doesn't matter what it looks like really since it will be under a dress...ugh why am I this way!? D:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wasn't called the Carbohydrates Kid for nothing!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I really don't wanna go to work tomorrow! :mum Or all of this week actually... :bash Cos it's my last week in Boston and I just wanna enjoy the city before I have to go home :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I really don't wanna go to work tomorrow! :mum Or all of this week actually... :bash Cos it's my last week in Boston and I just wanna enjoy the city before I have to go home :rain


I say a bop to your last week of work then! :twak


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :rofl


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I would really like to go to sleep right now and im actually depressed by the fact im nearly 20.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

You show pictures of your kids for 2 hours? Including some from last Christmas which we were all at? On your sister's birthday? Really? REALLY?


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

don't ever pop my bubbles, ya hear me.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn YEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Tonight, a little girl sneezed in my face as I showed her how to use the dslr.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> :twak


:cry don't bop me , it hurtsss ... ouch my head ....


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

NES said:


> I mixed a half a cup of bear lite bud and some wine














NES said:


> and now I feel sick... Eek..


Me too uke


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I just realized something.

Today is August 1st, and usually when August arrives, I always think to myself, "One more month until school starts again..." :bash 

But today I realized, no wait... I don't have school anymore, cos I just graduated college. And THEN I realized... I will NEVER have that thought again when August comes around because I'm done with school for the rest of my life...

Weird. I can't remember an August when I didn't dread starting school again in a month... and now that I don't need to dread that anymore, I'm not particularly happy or excited about not having school... I just feel... weird.

:blank


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I have an addiction to documentary's I should find if this is a true thing!  Oh what a boring boring day.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Me too uke


:doh :lol >.<


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Dear Universe,

Please give me a job. I promise to be good and swear to Pluto not to ever ever talk smack about the awfulness that is Earth this coming week. If you give me employment I plan to work my hardest until I get burnt out (I might ask you for another favour should this happen). Pretty pretty please universe! I've been so good if you don't count those bad things. Which you shouldn't since myself and what was me yesterday are no longer similar. I hope you're well and stuff too, or whatever.

Sincerely,

Me


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The only time I feel safe is when I'm at home, alone...it's the only time I'm not a 9 on the 1 to 10 How Anxious Are You? scale.
Anytime I have to socialize, it feels like a dream and I start to feel panicky...like I'm about ready to wake up...except I KNOW that's not possible, CAUSE I'M NOT DREAMING!!! That's when I have to be alone or else...


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

The Paul McCartney concert ended about an hour or so ago. I wish I had over 200 dollars to see a quarter of the Beatles.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

There's this guy I imagine being married to just because I like his last name.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

NES said:


> I mixed a half a cup of bear lite bud and some wine and now I feel sick... Eek..


This is why underage people should not drink.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why is my family so over-dramatic and petty? :bash


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I might go for a walk...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> Today is August 1st, and usually when August arrives, I always think to myself, "One more month until school starts again..." :bash
> 
> ...


Yea...it is sort of weird not having to worry about homework and exams and stuff. School is such a major part of our lives for so many years, and then bam it's over.

I'm pretty happy though, university was the worst part of my life, it felt like a weight was lifted off my shoulders when I finally finished my final class last August just before I went into my 6th year. I'm glad it's over


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> Today is August 1st, and usually when August arrives, I always think to myself, "One more month until school starts again..." :bash
> 
> ...


This is my 2nd August with no school coming up. I like it actually. The buildup and first month or so of school my anxiety was always off the charts.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

oh my god I just wanted to dry my hands, not watch my life flash before my very eyes.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^ :cry :cry


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

500 posts


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Now that is a story i could believe in.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I may nearly of died of heat stroke but i am now £15 richer lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Tummy...hurts...too many...sweets....
What am I saying? There's no such thing as too many sweets!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

The job hunt will NEVER END. I shall never be employed. I'll have to learn to mooch without shame.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I just cut off my beautiful flowing black locks for a short bob cut. What have I done?!

Nah - makes me look cute & older. Hehe.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^Bobs are cool. 

Why am I so stupid? Someone should hit me with a stick.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

@Estelle: The job hunt will end. Here's a tip, sit outside a McDonalds and wait for an employee to storm out angrily. They might be fired or quitting. Then strut in opportunistically with your resume. How long have you been searching? My longest search has gone several months, maybe even a year. Failed interview after failed interview.

And speaking of jobs the HR lady from the one I'm applying to called about my pre-employment screening, and my phone was acting dumb so it couldn't answer the call...I left her a message and here we are 50 minutes later no callback. :|

Post number 1776! How wonderful! That's independence day right...Was that the time where Abraham Lincoln went "Four Score and 7 years ago..." ? Was it even Abraham Lincoln that said that? :con


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have his funeral to attend today wish me luck .. :rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> This is why underage people should not drink.


:afr


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Yea...it is sort of weird not having to worry about homework and exams and stuff. School is such a major part of our lives for so many years, and then bam it's over.
> 
> I'm pretty happy though, university was the worst part of my life, it felt like a weight was lifted off my shoulders when I finally finished my final class last August just before I went into my 6th year. I'm glad it's over





StevenGlansberg said:


> This is my 2nd August with no school coming up. I like it actually. The buildup and first month or so of school my anxiety was always off the charts.


Thanks for the responses guys! :yay I love it when people quote me :boogie :lol Yeah, I can't remember a time when school wasn't a part of my life, so I guess it's just hitting me now that school is really over for me :eek and that I still need to find a job cos nobody wants to hire me :rain but I guess I'll be getting used to it over time... I'll probably be really happy next August :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What am I doing today? Nothing fun I guess.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ain't it foggy outside?....All the planes have been grounded ....Ain't the fire inside? ...Let's all go stand around it....Funny, I've been there and you've been here ....And we ain't had no time to drink that beer. Cause I understand you've been running from the man....That goes by the name of the Sandman.......He flies the sky like an eagle in the eye....Of a hurricane that's abandoned.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ordering things online! Going to get new iPhone? Hmmm I cant decide if I should wait or do it now....


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:yes:boogie900th Post! :boogie:yes

Some how my posts just dropped back down to 860! How why! What!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why is my family so over-dramatic and petty? :bash


Tell me about it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hiccups said:


>


That looks so scary. :afr

Why does no one care that bees are stalking our doorway? :cry


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Nothing to do, but I don't want to stay in the house all day. There's a festival at the boardwalk, but I'll have to go alone.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


This is so funny, I'm laughing out loud by myself :teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

'keep your eyes on the sun and your feet on the path' .... ' there is nothing to much for you, we will help you threw' ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

63,000 :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

NES said:


> I have his funeral to attend today wish me luck .. :rain


Good luck :squeeze

ugh 4 hours of sleep what is this. thank god I don't have work today b/c I feel like refried crap.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

if you were homeschooled, and an only child... were you also valedictorian???


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


:haha :haha


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

rdrr said:


> if you were homeschooled, and an only child... were you also valedictorian???


That is a good question. :con


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Got called for call center job. They're looking for 50 people. I have to go there tomorrow for testing, but they said my transportation isn't reliable. Why didn't I get my license?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Freaked out by a part of my own shadow >.>


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, on a site I was just on there was one of those annoying ads on the side advertising for skanky +18 facebook girlies. One of those girls happened to be a girl I not only went to college with but lived across from and was a smoke-break buddy of mine. :um


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wanna be bad. :evil


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

My 666th post I've now reached Ant-Christ status in SAS Forum.......until 667th post then it's just normal.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol

And with Vlad the Impaler as your avatar. Perfection.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

moxosis said:


> My 666th post I've now reached Ant-Christ status in SAS Forum.......until 667th post then it's just normal.


:eek :door :hide

:b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

allergies and headaches are not a good combination :sigh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm in for the long ride


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

rdrr said:


> if you were homeschooled, and an only child... were you also valedictorian???


yes, yes and yes.

and yes.

But also class clown etc. it all balances out in the end. >_<

also...


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

this song irritates me for some reason... glad they stopped playing it on the radio.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> yes, yes and yes.
> 
> and yes.
> 
> ...


That picture made me laugh :haha


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

fatelogic said:


> this song irritates me for some reason... glad they stopped playing it on the radio.


Hahaha, that song irritates me too.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

When you ask a user to un quote something you said .. they could of respect your wishes and unquote it....


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

why don't people answer my questions? They're not that hard


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hate shopping so much I don't think I make eye contact with anyone ever!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nearly 1000 posts. I've been a member on a computer hardware site for nearly 3 years and only have 2200 there.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Good luck :squeeze
> 
> ugh 4 hours of sleep what is this. thank god I don't have work today b/c I feel like refried crap.


Ty :squeeze ... if you wanna read about the funeral ... I made a blog about it here...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't know how to make friends anywhere. What's up with that?

 I don't want to bring down this thread. Positive thought... Got paid lots?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Don't know how to make friends anywhere. What's up with that?


 :squeeze

----------------------------------------------

I haz a new dress!!! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ohhhhh why did I have that cupcake when Im sick!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheap Trick did the theme song for _That 70's Show_?

Whoa.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I always enjoy it when people on Intervention stay sober afterwards


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Make the switch from Intervention to Hoarders it's way more awesome.

In other news, laziest day eveerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I am so unmoving and gross.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> Cheap Trick did the theme song for _That 70's Show_?
> 
> Whoa.


I just googled it and it turns out they covered Big Star's "In the Street" for the second season's theme and onwards, but basically , yeah they did that 70s show theme song.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

From now on I really am going to do a random thought of the day - _one _thought, for the entire day. Yep. I am. Starting now because it's technically Tuesday. :yes


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I have to be up in four and a half hours. Damn it this is not going to be enjoyable.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Gods willing...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Whyyyy does stress have to affect me so much more than normal ppl grrs


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I just spent an hour watching people break limbs on YouTube :blank


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

2,000 posts?? /spit take


when did that happen


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


^^:nw








MindOverMood said:


> I always enjoy it when people on Intervention stay sober afterwards


Out of all the INterventions I've watched, I swear only one person stayed sober :cry


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Client came at me with a pretty good sized stick yesterday. He ain't no kid either. Luckily he didn't swing. :afr


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

How do people get life skills? I'm afraid I have none. Icckk...i'm scured to grow up. :um Hopefully everything will just come naturally.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Ghost Rider 2? Really?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Vanilllabb said:


> How do people get life skills? I'm afraid I have none. Icckk...i'm scured to grow up. :um Hopefully everything will just come naturally.


It does, all comes with experience!
---
Cast finally off woohoo!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, hello 7:41am...didn't expect to see you here. :duck


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The chronological order in which people have visited my profile is the same as the alphabetical order of their usernames. Is the universe trying to tell me something?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hoddesdon said:


> The chronological order in which people have visited my profile is the same as the alphabetical order of their usernames. Is the universe trying to tell me something?


it always lists them alphabetically :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ospi said:


> it always lists them alphabetically :b


 Yes, the usernames are always listed alphabetically. What I am saying is that the first username in the alphabetical list is also the first person chronologically who visited my profile; the second username in the alphabetical list is also the second person chronologically who visited my profile .... the sixth username in the alphabetical list is also the sixth person chronologically who visited my profile.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Call center testing today. Luckily most of it is non-verbal.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I cant seem to get the "To be, or not to be" soliloquy from Hamlet out of my head. 

We had to memorize it in grade 11. I somehow got out of doing that :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

No sure I like my new "good for me" shampoo or conditioner :/
In other news I should have gone to bed earlier, Off to work I go...


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

1,300th post! :evil


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Yes, the usernames are always listed alphabetically. What I am saying is that the first username in the alphabetical list is also the first person chronologically who visited my profile; the second username in the alphabetical list is also the second person chronologically who visited my profile .... the sixth username in the alphabetical list is also the sixth person chronologically who visited my profile.


 ... and now the seventh username in the alphabetical list is also the seventh person chronologically who visited my profile. What is it that the universe trying to tell me though?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> 1,300th post! :evil


 In less than six months ... at some time in 2050 you will reach 100,000 posts.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

AGGHH. Whatever.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> In less than six months ... at some time in 2050 you will reach 100,000 posts.


:eek

That was some really fast math skills :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.... :sigh ...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*HICCUPS GO TO BED!!!!!!!!* *NOW !*​









Zzzzzzzz -_o ..zzzzzzzzzz​


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Cleary said:


> I want to try and figure out how to photoshop my cute pixel art coffee mug avatar onto this avatar. I predict that it will be the most annoyingly cute thing to ever exist.


If you sent me the image I most likely could add it on for u.......


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah ha, hahahaa aha - let me assure you, I am picturing absolutely _no one_ in their underwear. ah ha ah, hahahaha.

things you don't want to say in an interview.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Went to a festival with my brother's girlfriend yesterday. Would have enjoyed it if some creepy older guy didn't keep touching me and staring at me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Eliza said:


>


Omg, that's so disturbing :b






I want to be Luella.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Got the job interview already did the phone interview!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

complex said:


> Got the job interview already did the phone interview!


 Good luck !


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Shark weeeeeeeek yeeaaaahhh


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Woo did not jump the gun that time.

soft unda belleh


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

nonso said:


> Shark weeeeeeeek yeeaaaahhh


yessssss :high5

I have a fever and the only prescription is more shark week


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Why do I get animals when they cause heart break ? ... I found one of my (I have 35 hamsters now..) The first hamster that I ever got half alive in the cage a bit ago , I changed the bedding , put toloite paper in there , and heating the totiote paper up with a hair drier ... on very low... he is wet.. so he slept under the water bottle mixed with the air condition :rain ... I hope he makes it ...  I heat it up every so often to warm him now..


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Earth! Wind! Water! Fire! Heart! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLANET! with your powers combined, I AM CAPTAIN PLANET


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I got a brand new bag of starbursts...:b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Not having a TV sucks.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i cant concentrate anymore. She is all I think about<33


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

S'Chad Warden here
BAAAAAAALLLLLLLIN'


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should clean my iPod out while I still remember that I need to. Last time I deleted all kinds of stuff, then forgot to click "update". Gaahhh!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I should probably go to sleep before I start crying...  :cry


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

got the job! 
Love today! And the pay is way better!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

complex said:


> got the job!
> Love today! And the pay is way better!


congrats! :clap


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I should probably go to sleep before I start crying...  :cry


hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

We need more lesbian action on Degrassi:bah


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Dang parents. They ruin my plans, but then suggest a plan that makes more sense and sounds way better than my plan was >_> thank you, I guess.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't depend on people to whom I mean nothing.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I grabbed this bug that I thought was a flying ant. Once it stung, I realized it was a black wasp. Got the stinger out, but lesson learned


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ouch :/

I wish I lived in San Fran. Beautiful place and perfect weather.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

It's strange when I can't identify where bruises I have came from.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Lmfao ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um wow.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hey SAS ..... not cool blocking auto play


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Feeling a bit overwhelmed...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*gasp* It's supposed to rain!

Dear Sky,

Please give me sunshine for the first half of the day, unaccompanied by rain. I would like to sit in the sun and read with my dog like I usually do these days. For the second half, if I've not already asked for too much, please work it out with the rest of nature to give me a beautiful storm. I really appreciate that work of yours.

I promise to buy more recycling bags soon, too. I'm sorry I forgot before. You know how forgetful I can be!

This letter should end now, huh?

Thanks!
Jasmine :heart


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

work sched always seems to get in the way of things ><


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the word "pro bono", it makes me think people are saying they are all for boners, the fact it's derived from latin meaning "for the public good" makes it even stranger.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> the word "pro bono", it makes me think people are saying they are all for boners, the fact it's derived from latin meaning "for the public good" makes it even stranger.


dative plural=bonis.

In ancient rome there probably was no word for boner.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This song is mind boggling amazing.

Also my cast is off but my muscles are dead so moving even the slightest bit is extremely painful. I need to get back on the bike dammit!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah this is a great mix of music <3 I should be sleeping but no I am looking for apartments... Why not be productive


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_once upon a time they all lived happily ever after_... *sigh*.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I may have leaped into the personality of someone unbearably boring seeing as how I'm _really_ liking Phil Collins right now. But WHATEVER. Whatever because Billy, Billy don't you lose my number! 'Cos you're not anywhere that I can find you. Oh now Billy, Billy don't you lose my number. 'Cos you're not anywhere that I can find you, oh no!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Mette Lindberg is super pretty. If that post a picture of cute girls thread was still open I would so pic spam her there.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

NES said:


> Hey SAS ..... not cool blocking auto play


Not everyone wants to watch every video that is posted.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

why is it that food products always say like 25% extra or 10% extra why not 34.543% extra? you know just to be fun! I want to see an apple pie that says 3.14% extra... food should be fun not logical! right?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My braces are blue and they have a coil now. My teeth are going to hurt like hell and I have an interview today.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Just as there some questions to which there is no answer, equally there are some answers for which the question has never been asked.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

NES said:


> Hey SAS ..... not cool blocking auto play


I think that was my fault. I set the Lion King theme to autoplay in this thread once and soon after it was blocked. Oh the possibilities...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't you hate it when you can't wear a shirt because someone drew penises and vaginas all over it with sharpie?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I think that was my fault. I set the Lion King theme to autoplay in this thread once and soon after it was blocked. Oh the possibilities...


I think some spammers over used it , as I used auto play a few times... :um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ugh , I am modding a forum , that has 20 spam bots 'having fun' today ! Bots stay off the forum !! :mum

Should I warn the spammers , or just ban them... :con ....


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Ban all Spam!*


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm loving the rain we're getting today.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cleary said:


> Can't fit my pants. but it doesn't stop me from eating ice cream for breakfast.


I have one word for you: Mumu


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm forced to use the shower in the basement today. If I see any spiders I'm going to flip out.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Things are going so well why do I feel so blah.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm wondering about the phrase "fix a sandwich", like someone saying "could you fix me a sandwich please"... like there are a bunch of broken sandwiches somewhere that just need to be put back together again, maybe replace some of the cheese, tuck in lettuce here and there and maybe put a new slice of bread on top and done! A sandwich that has been fixed and ready to eat.
I mean you can't use that phrase with other food for example, "could you fix me an orange", "could you fix me a basil pesto", "could you fix me a deep dish lasagne".. etc ..just doesn't work. But sandwiches! o_0​


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

I think i am Morrissey


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> I'm wondering about the phrase "fix a sandwich", like someone saying "could you fix me a sandwich please"... like there are a bunch of broken sandwiches somewhere that just need to be put back together again, maybe replace some of the cheese, tuck in lettuce here and there and maybe put a new slice of bread on top and done! A sandwich that has been fixed and ready to eat.
> I mean you can't use that phrase with other food for example, "could you fix me an orange", "could you fix me a basil pesto", "could you fix me a deep dish lasagne".. etc ..just doesn't work. But sandwiches! o_0​


I've heard "fix an omelette". But that makes some sense, b/c you "can't make an omelette without breaking eggs".


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Greatt! Now , the hospital thinks I am a freak !!! >.< ... I walked out of my appointment cos they wanted me to go up an elevator , and 2 nurses came out (after before they told me I HAD to use the elevator) saying _'oh ok , you look like your having a panic attack lets take the stairs hunny' _... I asked them that BEFORE ; they told me no , now they can see I am a paranoid person ..... >.< .... I have a major phobia of elevators ..


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

3 part interview and application process is over. I'll know tomorrow if I got this horrible job.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...Elevators are evil .... Elevators are evil ... Elevators are evil ...*


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the "stuffing free" dog toys are kind of mean. Tearing out the stuffing is the fun part! 

It'd be like giving a kid a Kinder Surprise with no toy.

I could never take this away:


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Why did I have to get addicted to an anime that's only a season long? :bash


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hate this hot weather


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I can't believe I haven't even been here a year yet; it feels like it's been ten.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

The forum at Plentyoffish has got to be one of *the *most depressing places on the whole of the internet.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

"You're such a mole in a bob."
"Why?"
"Because of your genes, and your choice of hairstyle."

:lol Thanks fwiend.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I forgot how awesome PJ Harvey is <3


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

what a weird way to kick me when I'm down


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Completely anxiety and depression free today!! :yay


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just received my polar bear hat. Pictures to come once I acquire some batteries for my camera!

I'm suffering a depressive episode but this hat really just makes me smile!


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

"Go squesse on a bears nutsack"


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Completely anxiety and depression free today!! :yay


Good for you! :yay


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

"Monday morning hasn't changed, can't get out of bed
I'd rather go back to the dreams of living in my head."


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Good for you! :yay


Thank you!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Estelle said:


> 3 part interview and application process is over. I'll know tomorrow if I got this horrible job.


GOOD LUCK! :clap


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Still recovering from seeing Emily Osment listed under _Your Canadian Indie Friends_ on iTunes. :um


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Really need to go through all my stuff and get rid of a lot! :/ But where is the motivation!?!?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

My friend tells me way too much...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

uncategorizedme said:


> Still recovering from seeing Emily Osment listed under _Your Canadian Indie Friends_ on iTunes. :um


this made me laugh. lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I thoroughly despise the ads on this site.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

After looking at my previous posts, I realized I can't say the right things online. And now I've lost my confidence in socializing EVEN online. It SUCKS.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I already missed 15 minutes of my favourite show that comes on every Wednesday. I'm logging off though.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I found my little GREEN mouse!  Finally a mouse again!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

well...should of known that wasnt going to last to long :?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> well...should of known that wasnt going to last to long :?


:squeeze whats up ?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jersey Shore starts tomorrow


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

NES said:


> :squeeze whats up ?


Meh, I was feeling pretty happy earlier but its already pretty much gone :?

:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Meh, I was feeling pretty happy earlier but its already pretty much gone :?
> 
> :squeeze :squeeze


:squeeze :squeeze

I haz something for you :


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

NES said:


> :squeeze :squeeze
> 
> I haz something for you :


 thank you!!! :yay

:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I got the best Minute Made OJ ever, must have rained a ton on these oranges or something...wish all OJs were like this one


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> thank you!!! :yay
> 
> :squeeze :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

A days work of banning / deleting spam bot threads are never up :


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Jersey Shore starts tomorrow


woooot.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

spiking!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Spam bots are .. majorly annoying .. :sigh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn it.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

There should be a "Ban the Person Below You" thread.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> There should be a "Ban the Person Below You" thread.


there is ...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ that thread is called "Ban the Person *Above* You"


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

i put the screw in the tuna


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I thoroughly despise the ads on this site.


That's easily fixed. What browser are you using?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

6 am is just an unfair time to wake up. Gotta Work today and for a minute I thought it was Friday that was a huge let down!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My parents understand me for once today; wow, and no criticizer after it? ... < pintches skin> this is unreal .


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Ever wake up and just want to shoot yourself in the face? I do.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I broke your heart.
Now barefoot I tread
on shards


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

****


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't get people ;-;


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok so i was guarding in Gaza when suddenly i saw a rocket getting launched about 800 meters from me into our territory, leaving a trail of smoke. i reported that, and 20 minutes later war-planes came and bombed the place. oh boy.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to try falling in love with people who are _not_ famous, dead, married or fictional.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hiccups said:


>


A self-portrait, finally? You're older than I originally pegged you for, but hey we do have some older people around SAS. It's cool. Superhero!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

That's it. I'm opening a doggie daycare. I will call it Muttropolis.



ETA NOOOOOOOOOOOOO there already is a Muttropolis pet store. Whyyyyy my beautiful plan is ruined.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> That's it. I'm opening a doggie daycare. I will call it Muttropolis.
> 
> ETA NOOOOOOOOOOOOO there already is a Muttropolis pet store. Whyyyyy my beautiful plan is ruined.


don't you hate it when someone steals your plan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


>


 Get back into life.......with DEPEND!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The expression "exploration through intuition" does not appear on the Internet.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why are so many people on here changing their usernames? Y'all are confusing me!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I hereby pledge never to change my username


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Who would do such a thing as change there user names?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ That's right, it is totally reprehensible - they should be boiled in oil.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I hereby pledge never to change my username


Thank you! :nw



NES said:


> Who would do such a thing as change there user names?


I dunno, people be crazy! :b



hoddesdon said:


> ^ That's right, it is totally reprehensible - they should be boiled in oil.


That may be a little too harsh of a punishment, don't ya think? :lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> That may be a little too harsh of a punishment, don't ya think? :lol


 Oh well, maybe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, yeah, 2-day work weeks are so draining. My heart aches for you.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Let that be a lesson to all the other cockroaches out there. Don't think you can crawl across my foot and expect to live much longer.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel like I should be ashamed of going on SAS from my phone while I'm at work...and yet I feel strangely shame-free.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

It's going to be a very long night, but I guess I'm up for it. Old homeless man is staring back at me, waiting to be made.

!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Tempted to comment on a girl who I haven't talked to in 4 years' facebook status by making a joke that probably isn't funny and is just weird. Do it or don't do it?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cherries are so good, yet so expensive.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Tempted to comment on a girl who I haven't talked to in 4 years' facebook status by making a joke that probably isn't funny and is just weird. Do it or don't do it?


Could be seen as weird considering the amount of time that's passed. Doesn't mean you shouldn't talk to her, but perhaps a reintroduction or reminder of who you are would be the best thing to open with.

I could be way off, though. Someone explained Facebook etiquette to me today, and it made about as much sense as the ramblings of a strung out junkie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Spindrift said:


> Could be seen as weird considering the amount of time that's passed. Doesn't mean you shouldn't talk to her, but perhaps a reintroduction or reminder of who you are would be the best thing to open with.


The weirdness is what would make it funny though...I think. :um

I chickened out.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I feel excited by getting a credit card though I have never needed one (knock on wood). The online (internet) prices are just too good to just ignore.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Blaeerrrrrrrrgh.

My grapefruit is sour


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

So I was like alright, I have just enough change to get a package of fruit gummies, but then the vending machine rejected my quarter. Then I was like that's alright, I'll just use a dollar bill, but then I realized I had no dollar bills. So I was like that's alright, I'll just go without. So I didn't get the fruit gummies.

True story.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> A self-portrait, finally? You're older than I originally pegged you for, but hey we do have some older people around SAS. It's cool. Superhero!!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Cherries are so good, yet so expensive.


I know! Such a shame. :sigh


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Life is kind of like a drug. You chase for happiness & enjoyment, then with that a comedown. ​
Also, why in the world do people want to live for ever, eternity, just going & going. Makes me so sad to think about that.​


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

gonna visit the UK next month - a year after leaving it. i wonder if my old classmates are gonna recognise me. I'm bigger and more muscly now with shorter hair. it'd be quite interesting.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Why do "potato" & "tomato" sound so alike? Is this a coincidence?


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Why does Spongebob's dog have a shell?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I really hate The Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Caaaaaan't sleeeeeeeeep... noooooottt tiiiiiired.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny how 5 A.M. comes along at the exact same time every day... kind of like how Friday lands on the same day of the week, every week.

:int


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I'm well on my way to setting a new personal record for number of hours gone without sleep.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Colton said:


> Why does Spongebob's dog have a shell?


You mean he's cat? Meow.

I'm craving some pancakes.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

gilt said:


> Why do "potato" & "tomato" sound so alike? Is this a coincidence?


They are the same shape and are both vegetables as well.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

hoddesdon said:


> They are the same shape and are both vegetables as well.


Tomatoes are fruits.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

i never get a cold when i'm in hermit-mode


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Must...not...scratch...;-;
oh prickly heat how i loath thee lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Tomatoes are fruits.


 Very good. Tomatoes have seeds, so they are a fruit. You're just trying to reach 20,000 posts, aren't you? However, tomatoes are considered a vegetable for culinary purposes, and the United States Supreme Court has ruled that they are a vegetable (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomato). Potato and tomato plants are both members of the nightshade family.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

My mom's flying in today to help me move out, then tomorrow we're gonna go on a shopping spree! :banana


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I was trying to stay away from this place for a little while, but at this point SAS is a _need_. As sad as that is, wahtever. :| When you don't have any contact with anyone (minus texting with my mom every few days) you gotta have _someplace_ to go.. Beggars can't be choosers lol


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I will go 
I will go 
I will go 
I will go


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

things that make life worth trudging through: tea, oatmeal porridge, and digestive biscuits

/oldlady


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it's ironic that i speak English way more often in Israel than in the UK. all of my closest buddies are immigrant American Jews. also one of the soldiers that i was a commander of was a 26 year old American who knew way more about weapons than i do. but that's because his father was a commander in the marines and he grew up around guns...but i digress.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Fish Sticks!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Fish Sticks!


LMAO I'm watching that RIGHT now.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

It's time to move on.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

josh23 said:


> LMAO I'm watching that RIGHT now.


Watching me eat them?

A good joke would be to hand someone a fish stick but tell them it's a mozzarella stick.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

it would be really great if i had my old yearbooks with me here, i'm in a google/facebook stalking mood.

also googled my own name and found _even more_ people than before. ugh. i'm paranoid that i might run into one of them one day :um


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Is it sad that I know EVERYTHING on that picture.

btw, Glansberg, was tempted to do the gay fish joke.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Who is the guy that looks like the Joker in a puffy shirt?


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


>


brings back memories


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the Featured Blog thingy is gone :con
Not sure how they picked the one that was "featured" anyway, but the page just looks pretty empty


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Who is the guy that looks like the Joker in a puffy shirt?


Beetleborgs.

Yeah, I'm a total geek. Feel somewhat embarassed that I knew that in a snap. *snaps*


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Onions are wonderful on so many things and I don't know why.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

they are showing doug on nickelodeon at 2am!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Whats a user-requested inactivation and how is that different from a ban? :con


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Whats user-requested inactivation and how is that different from a ban? :con


I wondered the same.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

veron said:


> I will go
> I will go
> I will go
> I will go


So did you go?:b


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I decided to try on the pants I couldn't button; I couldn't get them up past my butt.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nicki Minaj nip slip.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

StevenGlansberg said:


>


This makes me both happy and sad at the same time.

I know most of these. What is the blue face at the top? It looks very familiar...

I used to wear my clothes in the fashion of Clarissa. Clarissa and Blossom, actually.

I really miss 90s Nickelodeon.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I know most of these. What is the blue face at the top? It looks very familiar...


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok, maybe it wasn't as "very familiar" as I thought it was. :b










He was my favorite.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It has been one EXHAUSTING WEEK! :fall.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm so lonely


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Whats a user-requested inactivation and how is that different from a ban? :con


I assume the former can be undone at any point where the latter can't.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Shark week.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

voiboneiubvon,
qwocncwowco,
ewfoinfnfwoifw,
HEEEY, MACARENA!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Lawl at the preview for the latest Jersey Shore season. Going to be entertainment ++.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Blern! Blern! Bleeeeeerrrrrrn!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep hating on me on Formspring, it's pretty funny.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Rome is burning. I wonder how welcoming Canada would be of a fellow brother of the Commonwealth.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Welp, guess I'm a pervert. :stu


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So what does it mean when all of the lights in your house stop working, and how do you fix it? I don't know about these things.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> So what does it mean when all of the lights in your house stop working, and how do you fix it? I don't know about these things.


Tripped the power somehow I imagine, go to your fuse box and flick the trip switch, usually a red switch which will read "off" if it has tripped.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> So what does it mean when all of the lights in your house stop working, and how do you fix it? I don't know about these things.


The lights are on a separate circuit to the rest of your mains electricity, when one bulb blows the lights circuit is shut off as a safety measure. You should have a sort of boxy thing with cool sci-fi switches mounted to a wall near your door or in some random cupboard or under the stairs, you need to put the switch that has a picture of a lightbulb over it into the off position, then back into on.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Peep Show is awesome.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> So what does it mean when all of the lights in your house stop working, and how do you fix it? I don't know about these things.


Someone forgot to pay the electric bill.

Actually, look around your neighbors' houses. They may not have power either.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ospi said:


> Tripped the power somehow I imagine, go to your fuse box and flick the trip switch, usually a red switch which will read "off" if it has tripped.





Resonance said:


> The lights are on a separate circuit to the rest of your mains electricity, when one bulb blows the lights circuit is shut off as a safety measure. You should have a sort of boxy thing with cool sci-fi switches mounted to a wall near your door or in some random cupboard or under the stairs, you need to put the switch that has a picture of a lightbulb over it into the off position, then back into on.





Amocholes said:


> Someone forgot to pay the electric bill.
> 
> Actually, look around your neighbors' houses. They may not have power either.


Ah, ok. Well, there was a switch with a sticker under it that said "Downstairs Lighting" and it was off, so I flipped it back on and now everything works. Probably could have figured that out for myself if I could be bothered to think for myself.

Thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.sextoyrecycling.com/howitworks.html
LMAO


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> So did you go?:b


I went! :boogie


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Being in debt is annoying.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Estelle said:


> http://www.sextoyrecycling.com/howitworks.html
> LMAO


Oh my... :blank


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My Itunes is doing a great job of selecting songs at random that are BA that I haven't listened to yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sun cloud mix? What in the world does that mean?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Having no friends can be pretty boring sometimes.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Cleary said:


> I wish anonymous people on formspring would ask me better questions.


Take a look at mine. I'm sure your questions aren't near as bad as mine. (Some aren't even questions) :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How does she always know?


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

freedom? free will? not sure.


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

you just got buttcracked


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Whoever designed radiators must have put great thought into how to make them most difficult to dust.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Tell me about it. That stuff just cakes on a radiators like nobody's business. 

My little bit of fat that I'm grasping between my fingers feels like a separate entity.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Sun cloud mix? What in the world does that mean?


I think it means there will be a mix of sun and clouds today, but then again, I could be wrong. 

What movie should I watch?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the cheat said:


> What movie should I watch?


"GoodFellas" is coming on. :b ...or if you're going to download one you should see "Limitless." :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> "GoodFellas" is coming on. :b ...or if you're going to download one you should see "Limitless." :yes


I love Goodfellas, seen it a few times...but it's not on here.:no I'll look into Limitless...or do you just like it cause of Bradley Cooper? I dunno if you like him or not, just asking.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I love Goodfellas, seen it a few times...but it's not on here.:no I'll look into Limitless...or do you just like it cause of Bradley Cooper? I dunno if you like him or not, just asking.


Oh, I didn't realize they didn't play the same shows there, sorry! And no, I don't just like it because of Bradley Cooper haha. :b


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm learning Japanese. Yes = E. No = Ie. How is the pronunciation different?

Somebody help me. I'm dying here!!!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> I'm learning Japanese. Yes = E. No = Ie. How is the pronunciation different?
> 
> Somebody help me. I'm dying here!!!!


Hope this helps!
http://www.ehow.com/video_2201714_say-yes-no-japanese.html

Yes = Hi No = EE-eh (I think)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Is this happening or not? :time :roll


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wonder what it would be like to feel beautiful...every day. 
:sus


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

alone on a Saturday night


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wonder if he's mad. :/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Do not quote this post.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> Do not quote this post.


Why not?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I think it means there will be a mix of sun and clouds today, but then again, I could be wrong.
> 
> What movie should I watch?


Summer Wars


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Do not quote this post.


:lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Summer Wars


I second that.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2002 was a good year for palindromes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anybody know if it's possible to take audio from a YouTube clip and turn it into a ringtone for your cell-phone?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Cleary said:


> I wish anonymous people on formspring would ask me better questions.


it appears as though there are not enough people like moi on formspring!



dontworrybehappy said:


> "GoodFellas" is coming on. :b ...or if you're going to download one you should see "Limitless." :yes


I'm still waiting for a dvdrip to appear, though I haven't checked for a week or so xP



hoddesdon said:


> Do not quote this post.





lonelysheep said:


> Summer Wars


the only anime I've ever gone to see at the cinema, and yes worth every second! ^_^


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> I'm still waiting for a dvdrip to appear, though I haven't checked for a week or so xP


umm...

*W*hen
*A*re
*R*odents
*E*ver
*Z*ealous
*B*eyond
*B*ugs

:hide

-------------
I missed the bus this morning so I couldn't go to my SA group. Ugh :no Why do they hold it at such a dumb time anyway?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why do I feel like I have nothing to say?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Do not quote this post.





Eliza said:


> umm...
> 
> When are rodents ever zealous beyond bugs?
> 
> :hide


only on pirate ships aarrhhh! just kidding but I found it .... on a pirate ship? maybe... I think it must of been more than a few weeks since I last looked lols *shakes fist at my lazy forgetfulness!* ......aarrrhhh!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Does anybody know if it's possible to take audio from a YouTube clip and turn it into a ringtone for your cell-phone?


Use a youtube downloader then crop the file with audacity or something and then send it to your phone...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Hope this helps!
> http://www.ehow.com/video_2201714_say-yes-no-japanese.html
> 
> Yes = Hi No = EE-eh (I think)


YES!

I wish this book could just pronounce things for me...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Stuck here with roommate's son. Out of toilet paper and toothpaste, and since this guy doesn't have a job I'll have to use my meager savings to buy some stuff. We also have no hot water. Too bad it's impossible to even get a minimum wage job in this **** hole.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I've never had curry salmon and have no idea if this is going to work, but I'm gonna try it anyway. :um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


Wow :haha


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Note to self: stay out of controversial threads when you're in a bad mood.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if the animals here are being fed. I don't see any dog or cat food in this house, and the food bowls always seem empty. I think I'm going to head out again to get food for them.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Eliza said:


> I've never had curry salmon and have no idea if this is going to work, but I'm gonna try it anyway. :um


final verdict: okay, not great :stu


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Eliza said:


> final verdict: okay, not great :stu


whenever I go to the fish'n'chip shop I ask for battered deep-fried salmon and they always give me "the look", which means they think I'm committing a sin against holy fish food laws or something.. they jokingly hate me for it! BUT SO YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^LOL
Yea I think I'd prefer batterd salmon over the usual cod!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope my new meds don't make me too fat... I also hope I get a refill in time before I run out... I wish I didn't even need them


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ugh, Justin Timberlake, this looks like such a great movie if it wasn't for him, there are plenty of other young actors who could suit this role but not him; At least eye candies Micahel Bomer and Cillian Murphy are in it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope that extra half hour on the beach didn't put me in the burn category


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I could sleep


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Bra used Constrict. It was super effective!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Now I want a tongue piercing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amazing how much I am awake on five hours sleep this morning.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So this "cleaning my tiny bedroom" project had been going on for about three weeks. The same goes for the "retrieving the rest of my junk for the apartment" project. It's too hot to bother.

Come on fall!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

okcancel said:


> Now I want a tongue piercing


You know what they say about girls with tongue piercings.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Don't forget 1991, son.


That reminds me, Ten turns 20 later this month. Is it weird that I'd sooner celebrate an album's "birthday" than my own?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> That reminds me, Ten turns 20 later this month. Is it weird that I'd sooner celebrate an album's "birthday" than my own?


It might be weird, if the album in question wasn't 'Ten' by Pearl Jam.

Okay, really, I'm going to change my life starting...tomorrow morning.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> That reminds me, Ten turns 20 later this month. Is it weird that I'd sooner celebrate an album's "birthday" than my own?


_(That reminds me, I totally got goosebumps when I saw this about two weeks ago. A clip of it came on the television at the hair salon and I began to freak the **** out. I believe that it's premiering at the TIFF? If so, I'm totally dragging a friend or two and seeing it.

And no, that isn't weird; just fanatic.) _


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> _(That reminds me, I totally got goosebumps when I saw this about two weeks ago. A clip of it came on the television at the hair salon and I began to freak the **** out. I believe that it's premiering at the TIFF? If so, I'm totally dragging a friend or two and seeing it.
> 
> And no, that isn't weird; just fanatic.) _


Yeah, it's not often that I get excited about upcoming movies, but this is going to be awesome. Come on, man, David ****ing Lynch? Minds are going to be blown and pants are going to be soiled.

(_I think it is going to debut at the TIFF, which is also cool. Since Sundance became overridden with Hollywood-type bureaucracy and bull****, TIFF has been the greatest film festival in North America. I'm jealous, Finch._)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

max4225 said:


> When I was a kid I used to lick 9V batteries..


That causes electrified personalities. :duck


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

max4225 said:


> When I was a kid I used to lick 9V batteries..


same, then when I was 20ish I'd make my doggy lick them! will not make her lick them but suggested, and she did... but only so often. Then she developed an unnerving fear of them whenever I showed her one! *evil* :um


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm back! How is everyone?


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Life is so boring. I feel like doing something spontaneous, stupid and out of character if only to remedy that for a short while.

Unfortunately, fear > boredom.



papaSmurf said:


> I'm back! How is everyone?


Welcome back.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to be an existentialist. Now I am not.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> I'm back! How is everyone?


What's up dude, welcome back!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay! Papa! Papa is back!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I'm back! How is everyone?


it's about frickin time! please get busy and dispense hugs. they are badly needed.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks folks!



leonardess said:


> it's about frickin time! please get busy and dispense hugs. they are badly needed.


I'll do what I can! Manly bear hugs are being shipped out by the thousand as we speak.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wonder if nice guys really do eat the best..:b


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sherbet


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish 'drinking' soup, maybe with a straw, was considered the norm... spoons? you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm at the shooting-range at the moment and ten minutes ago i hit 5 bullets one inside the other. the officer that came with up was impressed.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm really excited to start school again and everything, but it's going to be a sad day when I have to stop wearing yoga pants/ exercise tops/ hoodies everyday and dress well again.

Goodbye comfort!!


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I kinda miss high school...there were so many familiar faces.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I cannot get him out of my mind, he's unbelievably perfect.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Paris Blues


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This show makes Aryan Nations look diverse.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My arm looks like a mouldy banana.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My sex drive is like a 97 on a 10 point scale right now. :bash


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, another day of doing nothing with my life


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sadface, no one can hang out. I'm soo bored though I want to do something.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a small house, and I never go anywhere. How do I manage to misplace things so easily?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to take a nap but I just put my bedding in the washer.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know what the **** I'm doing. Could somebody please come round here and murder me? Preferably while I sleep. 

But wake me up first to check I haven't changed my mind.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> Yes, another day of doing nothing with my life


I would say this, but I've managed to fit in public humiliation. I feel quite accomplished.

Oh, vanilla sleepytime tea. You make everything better. Temporarily.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to see the new Apes movie with somebody!!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Seeing my parents aging, especially my dad, is really hard. It's natural and beautiful in a way, and I wish I could focus on that aspect, but instead I just get freaked out. It also reminds me that life is so short. I really need to appreciate each day.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Take everything with a grain of salt. Not if you have high blood pressure though.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so glad I don't invest my money in the stock market.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I should stop holding my breath so often.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

paralysis of fear


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

The Waltons is on.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

gilt said:


> The Waltons is on.


Goodnight Johnboy,goodnight MaryEllen,goodnight Elizabeth,....goodnight gilt!!:b


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

If I had a nickel for every time I used the idiom 'if I had a nickel for every time' then I would be a very poor man if I relied on that as my main source of income.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I must be extremely unhealthy because I only get my period 1-3 times a year. Wonder if this could be normal.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel hung over really hung over but have not had a drink since last weekend. This sucks.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't really fit into any categories.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

There's no way this is going to be completed by Friday/Saturday.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Vanilllabb said:


> I must be extremely unhealthy because I only get my period 1-3 times a year. Wonder if this could be normal.


:no That can be very unhealthy ... You should go to the doctors.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

trendyfool said:


> I don't really fit into any categories.


^ Me neither. 
 That's a good thing though. :yes


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

NES said:


> :no That can be very unhealthy ... You should go to the doctors.


That would be so awkward. I'll just pretend that it's normal. :teeth :um


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Dear Go Daddy.com... Danica Patrick is NOT hot... Please **** off with the commercials.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Apotheosis said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I used the idiom 'if I had a nickel for every time' then I would be a very poor man if I relied on that as my main source of income.


oh my gawd this is the funniest thing I've seen or read for a long time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> The Waltons is on.


Good night, John Boy :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm tellin' ya, Dr. Lark, ya need a MAKEOVER.....TODAY!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Stalkers are lame.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Damn, I'm over 1000 posts. In the words of Comic Book Guy, "Oh, I've wasted my life."


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Australia's national anthem = my new favorite jam.

I feel a little creepy for downloading it, though.



Godless1 said:


> Damn, I'm over 1000 posts. In the words of Comic Book Guy, "Oh, I've wasted my life."


Congrats on your time well-wasted achievement. :b


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Damn, I'm over 1000 posts. In the words of Comic Book Guy, "Oh, I've wasted my life."


I'm 5 posts away from having a wasted life.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Australia's national anthem = my new favorite jam.
> 
> I feel a little creepy for downloading it, though.
> 
> Congrats on your time well-wasted achievement. :b


lols the last band I was in used to play it at the end of a particular song, it's awesome with lots of noise/feedback hahahahaha!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Vanilllabb said:


> I'm 5 posts away from having a wasted life.


Make that 4 posts. :b


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Vanilllabb said:


> I must be extremely unhealthy because I only get my period 1-3 times a year. Wonder if this could be normal.


You should go to the doctor. There is a chance that it is nothing though. The same thing happens to me where I could go _months_ without it, I went to the doctor and there was nothing wrong with me. Stress could also be a factor.

Go to the doctor anyways. Nothing at all to be ashamed of. They have seen all types of problems and I am betting yours would be on the "not at all awkward" list.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

viva la wasted life, here I come!!!!!  *way too enthused about this right about now* >_<


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good night, SAS. don't know why i feel the need to say that this night versus any other night, but I just felt like it.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Life is good.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

leonardess said:


> good night, SAS. don't know why i feel the need to say that this night versus any other night, but I just felt like it.


Good night from SAS.

(I am not actually a real person, but part of the vBulletin software. Sometimes I have the username "hoddesdon", but different names at other websites just so that it isn't obvious)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

man w/ no name said:


> Life is good.


Positive thoughts are good.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Damn, I'm over 1000 posts. In the words of Comic Book Guy, "Oh, I've wasted my life."


Congrats on 1,000! :yay

(and don't worry, my life is twice as wasted as yours :b )


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there anyone who actually doesn't like Betty White?










As Craig Ferguson would say, "To say 'I don't like Betty White' is kind of like declaring that you're a member of al-Qaeda."


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Is there anyone who actually doesn't like Betty White?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's like everyone's cool grandma who rides scooters and drinks soda pop.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Godless1 said:


> Damn, I'm over 1000 posts. In the words of Comic Book Guy, "Oh, I've wasted my life."


"Oh, loneliness and cheeseburgers are a dangerous mix!"


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish I could sleep


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

You may not think that the world needs you, but it does. For you are unique, like no one that has ever been before or will come after. No one can speak with your voice, say your piece, smile your smile, or shine your light. No one can take your place, for it is yours alone to fill. If you are not there to shine your light, who knows how many travelers will lose their way as they try to pass by your empty place in the darkness?..


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Seeing my parents aging, especially my dad, is really hard. It's natural and beautiful in a way, and I wish I could focus on that aspect, but instead I just get freaked out. It also reminds me that life is so short. I really need to appreciate each day.


well i completely fail to see the beauty in ageing. it's like saying that cancer is beautiful. ageing is a disease that slowly deteriorates your physical functions until it kills you.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't want to go back to work tomorrow because it means I have to wake up before sunrise and start shaving again


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

**** you moodscope iam waiting for an email from her not you


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

867 530niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I would really like to sleep a few more hours. 8 hours of fillings today... These are super boring kind of days. Boo


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Crap crap crap crap crap crap crap I am going to the dentist and I haven't been in forever and they are all going to judge me for it and think I'm a horrible person agh agh agh agh agh agh freaking outttt


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Vanilllabb said:


> That would be so awkward. I'll just pretend that it's normal. :teeth :um


Thats what I did... finally went in to tell me I have a brain tumor .. :sus

(not joking either) - Here are some of the signs


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

or that most relationships/marriages end up this way after a decade or two. I get the feeling it's
-------------------
and i don't get how I score around 30/40% on my mood. at this rate


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am happy today..


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

NES said:


> I am happy today..


good 

OHHHHHHHHHH CANADAAAAAAAAAA. post #1867. I love you Canada


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Employers love making me do assessments all over the place, but they don't like hiring me. I have had two interviews in my life, and they didn't even ask me any real questions.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

NES said:


> Thats what I did... finally went in to tell me I have a brain tumor .. :sus
> 
> (not joking either) - Here are some of the signs


I hate being a hypochondriac...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hadron said:


> well i completely fail to see the beauty in ageing. it's like saying that cancer is beautiful. ageing is a disease that slowly deteriorates your physical functions until it kills you.


I'm glad I see the beauty in it then.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmm...that was nice.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Why does it smell like rotting *** on fire in here? :stu


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

To get what you want from Window A, you need to stand in line at and receive a slip from Window B, then return to Window A to turn said slip in.

Never change, horrible community college.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

One of the perks of being grown up is that people stop telling you how much you've grown.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hadron said:


> well i completely fail to see the beauty in ageing. it's like saying that cancer is beautiful. ageing is a disease that slowly deteriorates your physical functions until it kills you.


That's a depressing way to look at it.

Aging is an inevitable fact of life. I think people should embrace it, rather than see it as a terrible disease and treat people who are older than them like some kind of pitiable monsters.

------------------------

omg omg omg first psychiatrist appointment in like 10 years today. I've been against taking meds for so long...I hope this goes well and I don't have any of the same crappy side effects that I got the last time I tried meds. So nervous right now. :afr :afr :afr


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I think she meant Satan.

_(When I asked if I could get a tattoo in the near, my mom informed me that a tattoo is the mark of the Beast.)_


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> _(When I asked if I could get a tattoo in the near, my mom informed me that a tattoo is the mark of the Beast.)_


Hey, man - she didn't say no!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

**** off megavideo and your goddamn 72 minutes let me finish my movie.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wouldn't mind being a personal trainer or a dietitian. I noticed once you start making good choices in what you eat and how much you exercise, you start feeling good. Consequently, you make good choices in other areas of your life as well.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd get over my laziness, but it's too much work.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The one day I have something to do, they offer me more hours at work. Damnit.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

this is one of those times where owning a tv would come in handy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

au Lait said:


> omg omg omg first psychiatrist appointment in like 10 years today. I've been against taking meds for so long...I hope this goes well and I don't have any of the same crappy side effects that I got the last time I tried meds. So nervous right now. :afr :afr :afr


Good luck :afr:afr:afr


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I'd get over my laziness, but it's too much work.


:ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day! :fall


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

On a scale of 1 to sucked hard yesterday was ****ing terrible.

Reserved personality + short/skinny = kids don't listen to me. Got spit on, choked, had kids running away from the house...blah. Was like a prison riot. 

And I hate writing incident reports!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i think we need a backup SAS for when this one goes wonky


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Good luck :afr:afr:afr


Thank you! 

----------

I survived the great SAS drought of '11. Never forget~

Now where's my commemorative t-shirt?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

SAS :yay WOOhoo!

um...yes. i have nothing to say. carry on....? :um


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

NES said:


> Thats what I did... finally went in to tell me I have a brain tumor .. :sus
> 
> (not joking either) - Here are some of the signs


Wow, so sorry, thats sounds real scary.
Though the only symptom I have is no period & acne.
I'm sure it can't be that serious, I hope.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I think that film set I passed by this morning was the David Cronenberg feature.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Suppose to be packing... instead I am watching a movie


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> I think that film set I passed by this morning was the David Cronenberg feature.


i miss downtown t.o. used to see stuff being filmed all the time, i walked past when galen weston was filming that bbq commercial at nathan philips' square earlier this year, but i was too scared to get involved :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hmmmmm


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I need to stop being a ***** and go down the shark tank. At least long enough to see what's up down there.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Need to start working out and stop pigging out. Damn you, chocolate!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I survived the great SAS drought of '11. Never forget~
> 
> Now where's my commemorative t-shirt?


Yeah, I want one too!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I crave intellectual stimulation, not human touch. Can't anyone understand?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

SAS goes up, and now it look like formspring goes down...:mumlol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

there i was, minding my own business when a ****ing jungle insect came hurtling at me. this huge black thing probably has a stinger too. it was stunned so i got up quickly hoping to find something to whack it with, but it recovered, started flying, the only thing i had around was my soft house slipper. i swung at the flying thing but i don't think i made contact, because it's not on the floor. that was the last time i was able to see the bug. i grabbed my flip-flop and crept around the area but still haven't found it, still need to search near the window and in my bedroom. if it isn't in either of those places, :cry 

whyyyyy meeeeee :cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :rain


Aww :rub, its back up!! :yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Aww :rub, its back up!! :yay


:yay


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

nobody wants me around these days.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Got a job. Now I suppose I must keep my promise to the universe and sky dive. If something goes wrong, Universe, I will NEVER forgive you...that is, if I come back as something else. However, if I return as a killer whale I might consider letting your error slide.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

prudence said:


> Got a job. Now I suppose I must keep my promise to the universe and sky dive. If something goes wrong, Universe, I will NEVER forgive you...that is, if I come back as something else. However, if I return as a killer whale I might consider letting your error slide.


congrats :yay


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I have anxiety about ordering new scrubs WHAT WHY I DO NOT UNDERSTAND THIS! :/ THIS IS TRULY STUPID!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If that hummingbird knew what's in here, it'd leave me alone.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

au Lait said:


> I survived the great SAS drought of '11. Never forget~


I was there man *says in the voice of an old Vietnam veteran*


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

SAS is back on the air. No more withdrawal symptoms. I can stop chewing the carpet now.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I always say Napoleon icecream, not neapolitan... then I feel stupid.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Most people have poor taste. Therefore if I find out they like me I take it as an insult.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like becoming an adult, there's so many things I've had to let go of in the process. I though graduating high school would make me happy but I miss it. I miss seeing my friends everyday and being in band...now everything is different. Everything I've known is pretty much gone.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

At first I wanted to scream and tell them both to _shut the **** up_; but now I just want to sob and listen to sad and foreboding music.

I don't like it when people argue 24/7/365.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder if people with social anxiety would go on a game show like "wheel of fortune" & risk getting real anxious, embarrassing themselves, falling, blushing, ect. just to win some cash. 

I for one wouldn't, it's not worth it. Maybe if they didn't air the show, but that's not possible.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> I wonder if people with social anxiety would go on a game show like "wheel of fortune" & risk getting real anxious, embarrassing themselves, falling, blushing, ect. just to win some cash.
> 
> I for one wouldn't, it's not worth it. Maybe if they didn't air the show, but that's not possible.


I'd go on Jeopardy if they didn't do the mid-game interviews...and if I could compete on the Teen Tournament...I'm 27. :duck:lol

Well, that was fun.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This is post number 99. Now I shall have to consider carefully what the content of number 100 will be, since it is such a momentous occasion. 

If each hand and foot had only four digits, then a base 8 numbering system would be used, and this would be post number 123.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ugh, I get so annoyed at my gender somtimes.

I have a friend from high school. He's...unusual and doesn't really....pick up on social cues always, but he's an all around good, intelligent funny guy. He wants some female companionship so badly. He wants to know what it is like to be in a relationship or what it feels like to kiss a girl so much. And my gender has just stonewalled him. He was talking about it tonight and I just wanted to punch women in the ovaries. I don't usually agree with men when they say guys always need to be confident/rich/ambitious/smooth to get a woman, but through him I can see first hand how NOT having these traits has just killed any hopes of him hitting it off with a girl. And now he's in the cycle where he's afraid he's too old to have no experience, which is making him less confident. Ugh.

Why don't more women like good guys? Ugh. Stupid gender.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

If you don't like it, you can shove it. But you don't like it, you love it. ♥


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eliza said:


> i think we need a backup SAS for when this one goes wonky


yep


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

when routine bites hard, and ambitions are low....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

While approaching work on my bike last night I rode past _a mom in a minivan smoking marijuaua _. It's not something you see everyday plus I like the way that sentence rolls off the tongue _"a mom in a minivan smoking marijuana"_, lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The loneliest moment of my life.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :haha :haha


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My cat brings me more joy than any other living soul.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> The loneliest moment of my life.


...too funny. :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yeah, talk about a Kodak moment! :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Man my job is weird sometimes.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

laura024 said:


> My cat brings me more joy than any other living soul.


Cats and dogs are lovely. My cat helps me relax at night when I feel anxious.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I just answered the phone (never a good decision.) 
The woman asked me if my parents were there and she said "How old are you, about 12?" 
I'm almost twenty. 
She was calling about some magazine subscription.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

animals **** on the ground but nothing ****s on the sky.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Depression is kicking my ***...but it's a roughly 80 year battle and I will never give up. Bring it...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

mind games, why did you delete my post?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

it was only going to start up conflict. I would have sent you a PM about it, but the PM system is down.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i don't know why i bought low-fat ready meals and clogged my freezer with them. i now have to force myself to eat them in order to clear space uke


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

some guy on a motorbike just hit a dog right out the front of my house :/ There are heaps of people out there attending so I figured I'd stay out the way. The dog is barking at anyone that goes near it so it must be hurt pretty bad. :/










can't really see anything though, just the bike on the ground.. the dog is behind that car passing. >_o\


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> The loneliest moment of my life.


Aww...:squeeze

What are the odds of that happening again??


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> some guy on a motorbike just hit a dog right out the front of my house :/ There are heaps of people out there attending so I figured I'd stay out the way. The dog is barking at anyone that goes near it so it must be hurt pretty bad. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a shame...

I have a big heart for dogs 

Come on little buddy, pull through...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That's a shame...
> 
> I have a big heart for dogs
> 
> Come on little buddy, pull through...


yeah it was pretty intense, it made me freak and gave me the shakes... of all days to trail not taking any xanax >_<
I heard the bike hit the ground and slide and a guy screaming, freaking out then he went over to the dog and it barked at him when he went to touch it. It got up kinda hobbled to the grass and yelped at anyone that went near it :/
I think it will be ok.. might of broke or fractured a bone but once it calms down it should be ok for the vet to see. There were about four people out walking two dogs and that one was off it's leash. The guy was ok to ride off 30-45mins later. />_<\


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

It feels like Friday... but it's not!  
I need to find a place to live asap I am now loosing sleep over this :/ 
Off to work I go... Wish I could sleep today.
This is what I will say atleast 10 times today "Hello how is your day going?" So sick of saying the same thing all day long. I don't really care I know they know this but I still ask!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Pulling a muscle in your back is as painful as it sounds


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mind_games said:


> it was only going to start up conflict. I would have sent you a PM about it, but the PM system is down.


lolol good excuse :teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Has it been 2 weeks yet >.<


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Sings* "I'm gonna make love to your woman!...."


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

au Lait said:


> The loneliest moment of my life.


Hahaha man oh man this killed me. I couldn't help but burst out laughing! I do apologize au lait but that is beyond funny. :haha


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

NES said:


> lolol good excuse :teeth


this. mind games, i understand your shock. you are not living in one of the most violent spots in the middle-east. what i did yesterday, though, is nowhere near as shocking as some other stuff that goes on round here. what I'm saying is that nothing is innocent round here. you should do what you have to do, or face unnecessary risks.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

i know people share workplace issues here all the time, but i don't think this is the place to share certain aspects of your army life.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hmmm


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

about to quit my job...pretty nervous.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ten books for four classes is just ridiculous; it looks like I'll be breaking the bank, as well as my back, this semester.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

So my boss asked me if I could fill in at one of the other group homes...

Not exactly sure where it is...don't know who I'll be working with...don't know the clients...don't know their routines...ANXIOUS.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Ten books for four classes is just ridiculous; it looks like I'll be breaking the bank, as well as my back, this semester.


From my experience, it isn't always necessary to buy all the books for every class. I'd recommend checking RateMyProfessor.com, or even waiting until you get the syllabus for each class. Some teachers like to teach off of powerpoint presentations or will test you strictly off of the notes.

If you absolutely need the books, I'd check Abebooks.com or a similar site, as opposed to buying them from your school.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Ten books for four classes is just ridiculous; it looks like I'll be breaking the bank, as well as my back, this semester.


do you get used books, or buy online as opposed to your school's bookstore..i saved tons of money doing that whenever possible.

i really want to make coookies but my stomach is being grumbly. so i might not be able to enjoy the cookies when they are baked :blank


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sometimes instructors will be accommodating and will allow students to use textbooks that are an edition or two out of date. I've occasionally saved a bit by checking in with the teacher(s) beforehand to see whether or not it would make a huge difference in the final grade (_my experience is that it rarely does_).


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate accidentally posting on my own 'wall' here when replying to a visitor message from a friend. It's easy enough to delete, but it leaves evidence of my stupidity.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Ten books for four classes is just ridiculous; it looks like I'll be breaking the bank, as well as my back, this semester.


I rarely bought books in college. I would either use the library, where they had copies of most textbooks, or share or split the cost of the book with a classmate... This was an easy way to get to know someone and and attempt at meeting new people.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> From my experience, it isn't always necessary to buy all the books for every class. I'd recommend checking RateMyProfessor.com, or even waiting until you get the syllabus for each class. Some teachers like to teach off of powerpoint presentations or will test you strictly off of the notes.
> 
> If you absolutely need the books, I'd check Abebooks.com or a similar site, as opposed to buying them from your school.


Yeah, I know, I usually end up buying them (and reading them) for no reason; it's such a waste. I have gone to RateMyProfessor.com and it doesn't say one way or the other. I've all ready paid for them, but I'll take your advice and check that other site out next semester.



Eliza said:


> do you get used books, or buy online as opposed to your school's bookstore..i saved tons of money doing that whenever possible.


My school has a rental program this year, so I rented as many as I could, and for the ones I couldn't rent, I bought as many used as they had. It still comes out to be really expensive anyway, especially since they keep changing the editions. :/



Spindrift said:


> Sometimes instructors will be accommodating and will allow students to use textbooks that are an edition or two out of date. I've occasionally saved a bit by checking in with the teacher(s) beforehand to see whether or not it would make a huge difference in the final grade (_my experience is that it rarely does_).


Yeah, they usually only change a few things anyway and call it a new edition when it's basically the same exact book. I get the older editions when I can get away with it, but it does make it a pain when they assign readings and the page numbers are off.

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I rarely bought books in college. I would either use the library, where they had copies of most textbooks, or share or split the cost of the book with a classmate... This was an easy way to get to know someone and and attempt at meeting new people.


My library has some copies, but it's only like two for every class and they're almost always being used by someone else. I'm too afraid to ask someone from class to share one with me, but I do share with my sister since she takes the same classes as I do.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I want to eventually stop going on here since I really don't see a point in it anymore- save as a time waster. It's completely lost its cathartic value. I want to almost completely curb my internet use. I at least want to get it down to Barnes & Noble, iTunes, occasionally YouTube and sometimes my e-mail though I recognize I may need it for school.

I just feel so useless sitting in front of a screen. I'm so tired of virtual relationships; sifting out people's projections from their realities. I just don't care. It's a drain on my energy. If I can make a conscious effort to limit my stimuli then I will- if this is something I have control over and in the case of internet use it is.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I hate accidentally posting on my own 'wall' here when replying to a visitor message from a friend. It's easy enough to delete, but it leaves evidence of my stupidity.


If it makes you feel any better, no one can see the deletes except for you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Blessed are those who smash their children's heads against the punk rock.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> If it makes you feel any better, no one can see the deletes except for you.


...actually, it does. Thanks! :lol:squeeze


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually did some art today! But as usual, it is unfinished.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Anxiety go away :wife .. :bat

^ 500th post :yay


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

NES said:


> ^ 500th post :yay


Congrats! :yay :yay


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Were they talking about me? WERE THEY?? meh, that's more of a every-single-day thought I guess.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Vip3r said:


> Congrats! :yay :yay


^^ ty


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

party 2nite .. nervous .. gonna be a big one D:


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

NES said:


> party 2nite .. nervous .. gonna be a big one D:


 Hope you have fun! :boogie


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Life goes on no matter how much we'd like to see it stay the same.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

NES said:


> Anxiety go away :wife .. :bat
> 
> ^ 500th post :yay





Vip3r said:


> Congrats! :yay :yay





NES said:


> ^^ ty


Is that all?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

****in' A. Just found out that my apartment will be right next to a tennis court. I was looking for a good reason to justify buying a new racquet.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

mardou said:


> I want to eventually stop going on here since I really don't see a point in it anymore- save as a time waster. It's completely lost its cathartic value. I want to almost completely curb my internet use. I at least want to get it down to Barnes & Noble, iTunes, occasionally YouTube and sometimes my e-mail though I recognize I may need it for school.
> 
> I just feel so useless sitting in front of a screen. I'm so tired of virtual relationships; sifting out people's projections from their realities. I just don't care. It's a drain on my energy. If I can make a conscious effort to limit my stimuli then I will- if this is something I have control over and in the case of internet use it is.


Good idea. Get out of here while you're young, before it compltetely consumes you


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This is now my painting shirt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One more day.....it has been a rough two weeks! :fall


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

this requires so much planning and money ><


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

today was a long day.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I fear that I will turn into steak and rice, if I eat it one more time. But it's so good. :|


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im gonna try to go kill myslef with some alchohal tonight! its gonna be soooo fun!! xD


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Note to beard: you have decent coverage but lack density. For shame!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bedtime....THREE HOURS EARLY!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

How much mucus does my nose contain? Geez. I have been sneezing and sniffling all day. I am so gross.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I bought volleyball shorts earlier so I can swim this time at the beach, PUMPED UP. Although I can't actually swim, so I guess 'flail helplessly and be stung by a box jellyfish' is more accurate. I'll ask Fleur to teach me. When I become proficient I'd like to try surfing too (although that would be like the second item I have in common with a former female [first] user, I wouldn't want to bring anyone to cardiac arrest) as it looks exhilarating. And masterful. And epic. New bucket list addition. 
Maybe I just reacted well to new stimuli - after groundhog day - but, the beach is incredible. Especially Port Melbourne. It has perfect conditions (if pneumonia isn't an issue) and is so isolated. Note to self: recharge batteries. I'm making a million sandcastles and take home a million more shells.
Andandand then I'm using the book voucher I received from an English award thingy last year and not buying that book with photos of cats, but instead a thesaurus. Maybe the book with photos of cats.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I bought volleyball shorts earlier so I can swim this time at the beach, PUMPED UP. Although I can't actually swim, so I guess 'flail helplessly and be stung by a box jellyfish' is more accurate. I'll ask Fleur to teach me. When I become proficient I'd like to try surfing too (although that would be like the second item I have in common with a former female [first] user, I wouldn't want to bring anyone to cardiac arrest) as it looks exhilarating. And masterful. And epic. New bucket list addition.
> Maybe I just reacted well to new stimuli - after groundhog day - but, the beach is incredible. Especially Port Melbourne. It has perfect conditions (if pneumonia isn't an issue) and is so isolated. Note to self: recharge batteries. I'm making a million sandcastles and take home a million more shells.
> Andandand then I'm using the book voucher I received from an English award thingy last year and not buying that book with photos of cats, but instead a thesaurus. Maybe the book with photos of cats.


I didn't make it past "volleyball shorts"  Damn it, I think I've been reading too many of Kennie's posts.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> I didn't make it past "volleyball shorts"  Damn it, I think I've been reading too many of Kennie's posts.


HAHAA. When I'm less shy I'm switching to the adorable strawberry print bikini I saw at Kmart (woah, big spender). 
I'm inconcise, blergh. I use the forum as a journal, apologies to those who've read my entries. :teeth


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I can walk!...well I can atleast limp around which will have to do for now :b lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Think I found an apartment  So very happy happy!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ATTN: HOMIES

I'm bored.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> ATTN: HOMIES
> 
> I'm bored.


http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/texttwist.jsp

http://thechive.com/

http://firstpersontetris.com/

http://www.ted.com/

http://www.sporcle.com/

That should eat up a few lifetimes.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> http://www.ted.com/


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^Ahaha, best gif ever.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gawd that gif reminds me so much of myself you don't even know.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why do I ask my family what they think they never say what I want them too which then just causes me to panic. Good one! :/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hot damn I would do Justin Timberlake.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Livin de life brahhh


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Infomercials at 2:30 in the morning. Oh yes.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've listened to the same song like 20 times today. I don't even like it that much!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Up at 4:30...not too crazy because I was planning on getting up at 5:30 but it's going to be tough to do anything after work tonight.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Note to self: When you're flat on your back and 50% of your view is obscured by the face of the gorgeous Spanish dentist, *don't* look into her eyes, no matter how beautiful they might be! Repeat after me - "_I must keep my eyes on the light_..."


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

anyone want my uterus?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ you should enter that one in the "out-of-the-blue random comment" competition


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My weekend can't come soon enough


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Why is it always the worst, most annoying songs to get stuck in your head all day?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

For just once I'd like to be permitted a decent sleep, but no one gives a damn.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

So tired... I just need to sleep a few more hours. I guess its great that its Friday! But really can I not go to work until noon I would be so much happier.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Is that all?


:roll Would of been 1.000 but I deleted a lot... Plus I think I am starting to get a erm.. life .. :boogie :clap :boogie ....


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

People are unnecessarily mean. It used to bother me a lot.

Also, I want all those mugs.

Please?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

going to patrol along the fence in a few hours. lets hope the the road is free of mines. i don't feel like having my body parts scattered along the road...yet.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

R.I.P. Jani Lane (Warrant)


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I really hope I get this place and they lower the price by $50... I can hope and try not to stress. Have lots of packing to do tonight and leave bright and early tomorrow.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> R.I.P. Jani Lane (Warrant)


 :squeeze

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Watching bootleg big brother feeds is incredibly addictive :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> :squeeze
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Watching bootleg big brother feeds is incredibly addictive :lol


:lol @ the bootleg ... Dani winning HOH D:


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Only enough pot for about... four more joints maybe. And then it's good-bye for a while. :cry


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate when things make sense in a dream, and then when you wake up it's total nonsense.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

There're birthday presents hidden in the flat and I have no desire to search for them. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If I don't get married by the time I'm 30 I'm becoming a mountain hermit, seriously.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Only enough pot for about... four more joints maybe. And then it's good-bye for a while. :cry


Today is a week without it, for me...I kinda like being clear-headed...never thought I'd say that!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess I've been banned from the Do You Dislike Dogs thread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fantas Eyes said:


> If I don't get married by the time I'm 30 I'm becoming a mountain hermit, seriously.


:hide :lol


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

when i was in elementary school, this New Kid joined the class i think it was grade 3.
he was super smart _and_ insanely good at drawing, _and_ instantly became one of the cool, popular kids. i actually hated him because he was so loved. and that popularity lasted all throughout until the end of grade 7 or 8 when he moved, and i never heard from him again.

i just found his facebook and found out that he's now living it up in LA partying meeting celebs and working for Disney.

how are some people's lives so awesome?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lost the only thing that had gone well for me, the only thing that made me smile at all in a long time. Time to rebuild, live my life.


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

I am waaaay too nice sometimes.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1 Zoloft , 3 benadryls , 1 ty night time.. and 1 melationie :um ...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> Only enough pot for about... four more joints maybe. And then it's good-bye for a while. :cry


Good. Did you know that some people have developed social phobia because of marijhuana? It can activate latent psychological issues.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I stood up for myself at work. Felt good man. I caught a few coworkers standing around talking **** about me, so I told them that if they have a problem with me, they can say it to my face instead of behind my back.

Normally I don't say things like that to people irl. Not sure what got into me. I don't think they were expecting it either. :lol


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I stood up for myself at work. Felt good man. I caught a few coworkers standing around talking **** about me, so I told them that if they have a problem with me, they can say it to my face instead of behind my back.
> 
> Normally I don't say things like that to people irl. Not sure what got into me. I don't think they were expecting it either. :lol


:lol :high5

Tomorrow I get to sleep in... until 9:00am. :|


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

all those choices aren't about choice. they're about the illusion of control.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It isn't so much that I don't care, it's more that I don't care.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Please stop asking me "so what's new", or "so what's up".... Nothing is up and nothing is new. Is that too hard for you to understand?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Light and sound are useless to inanimate objects. Yet they have existed right from the birth of the universe, when only inanimate objects existed.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This pudding is actually quite tasty. Good job, Aldi (and for the various generic products that aren't that bad either).


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

That's how I roll, dude.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tomorrow morning the English Premiere League is back, next week the Champions League, Thank God!


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I want to change 50% of my perspective for 50% of someone else perspective, preferably from someone who is not a crew up... by not a screw up I meaning from what I perceive not to be a screw up.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I really need to clean up and do my washing; make my floor visible.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

The lastest Death Cab For Cutie album codes and keys is awesome, not just a return to form but dare I say it... their best album so far!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

rdrr said:


> Please stop asking me "so what's new", or "so what's up".... Nothing is up and nothing is new. Is that too hard for you to understand?


I feel ya.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was supposed to call about my transcript. Yesterday. I was too tired today, I napped for three hours now I'm awake again and buzzed and it's gonna be 1:30am soon. No rush, though. I still need another application.

--------------------
I'm going to get a ring. A birthstone ring with a gold band. Not a pearl though, because apparently you can't re-size those very efficiently. I'm a 4 and 1/2 I think lol. Thirty bucks just to get your size too. Bullshiz.

I've never had a ring before.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Beyonce is so freaking fabulous. Augh. I can't dance and sing and whip my fabulous hair. I am worthless.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

^
I think I'm the only straight guy in the world who doesn't really fancy Beyonce. :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Beyonce is so freaking fabulous. Augh. I can't dance and sing and whip my fabulous hair. I am worthless.


All the single ladies!

:b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


> ^
> I think I'm the only straight guy in the world who doesn't really fancy Beyonce. :blank


Yeah, I'd turn her down if she asked me out too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

That was so unexpected! I'm speec...you are so...I mean...wow...can't talk...:|


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

It sounds like my air conditioner is giving birth.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh ffs why does this **** keep happening to me? What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

My creativity with paperclips is limited to straightening them out and pretending they're spears.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Sleep has failed me ..


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

bye NES


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Which one of identical twins is the original i.e. the one who would have been born had there only been a single birth? How do you work that out? If neither is, and both twins are different from the original, does he\she feel cheated? Is it possible to have identical triplets? Or identical quadruplets?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Years later, this video is still totally rad:


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Which one of identical twins is the original i.e. the one who would have been born had there only been a single birth? How do you work that out? If neither is, and both twins are different from the original, does he\she feel cheated? Is it possible to have identical triplets? Or identical quadruplets?


I was a twin but with a miscarriage, I'm pretty sure it should of been me that got rejected.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

why do i have a crush on a guy i've only met once?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually, I just discovered that identical quintuplets are possible, and in a couple of cases all have survived.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I actually wanna go out, but people are either busy or at work ):


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Very hungry, low on food, but I can't really go out today :|


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm drunk on panda mystery.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Which one of identical twins is the original i.e. the one who would have been born had there only been a single birth? How do you work that out? If neither is, and both twins are different from the original, does he\she feel cheated? Is it possible to have identical triplets? Or identical quadruplets?


My cousin, Aaron, was a twin. He wasn't identical. They did work out that he'd been conceived first, because the second fetus never developed properly, and was just a placenta with small fibers attached. They believe that the second baby was conceived while my aunt was in her late second trimester, which is extremely rare.

I guess that didn't really answer your question. I suppose that he'd feel more of a loss, if the twin had been identical. Or so I've heard, at least.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

I want a hug.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

CountingClockwise said:


> I want a hug.


:group


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

GothicRavenGoddess said:


> :group


now whenever I pull out a bunch of skittles stuck together I'm going to think they're having a group hug and won't be able to nom them! xP


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I love gloves with grips on them and how they give me this illusion that my strength has increased.

I also love having short fingernails so I can type faster.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Desperation is a stinky cologne.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach time VERY soon


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

5 hour drive I am not looking forward to at all. An apartment to look at that may just be too expensive :/ and I don't really have a choice at this point which sucks!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My skin looks awesome this morning woo!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My hopes and dreams of living at my friends apartment have crashed and burned. 

At home or on my own...

I hate getting excited about things that may or may not happen.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Oooh a text! :boogie















It's from mom. :|


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Playing around with some tarot cards this afternoon, it's scary how accurate the readings were.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

just threw up after a hour long run. i must've either ate something bad for lunch or run too fast and over-pushed myself.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Apparently a pretty avatar will get me more profile views.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What happened to all the shows??? Their archive went back to 2004. I thought I could listen to them at my leisure and now I have nothing. This has ruined my entire life.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I was just trying to make cookies but I ended up with these monstrous cake things. The one on the bottom right is as big as my palm. Real tasty though :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I was just trying to make cookies but I ended up with these monstrous cake things. The one on the bottom right is as big as my palm. Real tasty though :lol


omg I want oneeeeeeee! they look yummy :yes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I eat alot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I was just trying to make cookies but I ended up with these monstrous cake things. The one on the bottom right is as big as my palm. Real tasty though :lol


They don't have to look perfect to taste fantastic, Enjoy!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I eat alot.


alot is 2 words but its ok because you have a pretty avatar.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

rdrr said:


> alot is 2 words but its ok because you have a pretty avatar.


I knew it...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I knew it...


note to self: get attractive avatar for more attention.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

MojoCrunch said:


> I love gloves with grips on them and how they give me this illusion that my strength has increased.


Haha, me too! Gloves rock.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm done with humanity.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

jet10 said:


> I'm done with humanity.


:squeeze


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> It's from mom. :|


In my case it's always my provider. *Pling!* Oh look, a text message! I sure do wonder who that is!

"Hello Igor, your new bill is ready and can be viewed online."

****!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^yep :lol

i want to watch a ridiculous horror movie one day but i don't think i could do it living alone. :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

In one of my super hyper say things just to annoy people moods. I usually enjoy feeling like this.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This feels like it should be an enjoy delicious cupcakes day. Instead it's a work a crappy late shift in a department that I'm not familiar with day.

What an unfortunate trade off.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I am so boring. I can only entertain myself.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Awww, I think you're entertaining.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

rdrr said:


> note to self: get attractive avatar for more attention.


:rofl


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm so nervous about this bbq/housewarming party. eekeekeek. I'm about ready to hyperventilate. I hate social gatherings! I'll probably stay mute the entire time... But must think positive, think positive...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When I got my bangs I knew it would get to a point where they were long. I originally thought it was going to be because I sucked a trimming them, but it turned out I'm just lazy.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm kind of glad I didn't go on the service project now because some people didn't get off the ferry and now won't be able to participate.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll probably be in my first ever gun-fight in an hour or two. funny thing is, I'm not even nervous.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I'll probably be in my first ever gun-fight in an hour or two. funny thing is, I'm not even nervous.


wow!!! don't get killed :|


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wanna go camping SO SO SO badly, wonder if it's a good idea to go by myself. Like set up a tent in an open area away from bears, bring my boat, ohh that sounds amazingly fun. I'll be like dual survival but without the freind. 

:clap


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ragana said:


> wow!!! don't get killed :|


I'm sure he will try not to.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

aw, what a disappointment. the enemy didn't show up. I'm on my way back to base.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ragana said:


> wow!!! don't get killed :|


well, last time someone got hurt was two months ago when a tank boarded a roadside bomb. and he was only lightly injured.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What happened to random thoughts...on the plus side cocoanut ice cream rocks


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm gonna end up ruining everything before we even get to be together. I know I will.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I will, IF it's convenient for _me_.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

You sounded much better in the pub.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I just realized how nervous I am about this coming Monday...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, delete that ****, so humiliating


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

There's a van outside my house that's advertising "fine paper-hanging services". I don't understand what that means.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^There's a van outside my house that's advertising "free candy" and I kinda want to take a look inside and see if it's true. What?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ I think I've seen that van!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

You shouldn't put people on a pedestal, you realize you don't actually know her _right_?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

lesson of 2011: never room with a pregnant stripper junkie


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish I could give the whole world the finger.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I've got a new fetish for guys with nice hands, big and nice long fingers. Damnnnn.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Food stamps shouldn't exist.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

why are there attractive guys five years younger than I? I'm officially a big cat. or really immature.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Since when did I start using capitals?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> Since when did I start using capitals?


You've matured!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> There's a van outside my house that's advertising "fine paper-hanging services". What?





Perfectionist said:


> ^There's a van outside my house that's advertising "free candy" and I kinda want to take a look inside and see if it's true. What?


There's a sticker on the dropbox at the library that advertises "prisoner services." What?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I hate when you drop something and you see it fall but it's too dark to see so you get a light and you look only to find NOTHING.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Some people just know how to bring a whole lot of unnecessary drama into life.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kennnie's banned?

omg, they killed Kennnie!!!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Kennnie's banned?
> 
> omg, they killed Kennnie!!!


:teeth I think he requested it though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Those [email protected]!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ate massive amounts of japanese food.

Drank massive amounts of iced tea.

Don't feel so good.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Kennnie's banned?
> 
> omg, they killed Kennnie!!!


it's only temp, he'll be back.
.............................................................next eppy! I crack me up. >_<

also. I dreamt about babies last night, I friggin hate babies the f$%^ is up with that? o_0 *spares you the messed up detail*.

if I ever did have a baby in reality there wouldn't be any holding, cuddling, sniffing, playing and checking every two secs if would be more like this....


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Not only was I too lazy to put my clothes in my dresser instead of on my bed but now that it's time to go to sleep I'm not feeling up to taking them off my bed so I'm just going to lay on, under, and around the clothes.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Food stamps shouldn't exist.


Why not?

How else could you post food to a starving relative?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

hoddesdon said:


> Why not?
> 
> How else could you post food to a starving relative?


Send them money as well as a job or disability application.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so lazy that I'd rather take a fork and stick my hand into the oven to flip something over, instead of reaching slightly to my right to put on an oven mitt. I now have no little hairs above the joint on my first two fingers, on my right hand.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

pills pills and more pills i feel sick.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I apparently lack the willpower to make myself go to bed right now.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I apparently STILL lack the ability to send more than two PMs per 30mins. f$%^ is this?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can't do my own makeup at all. Seriously, I just tried and I look so dumb.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I apparently lack the willpower, ability and can't leap tall buildings at a single bound.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I apparently see that "apparently" is a popular word today.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't be bothered right now thinking of a witty comment that uses the word of the day, apparently.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

The insides of my cheeks squeek when I smile and talk at the same time


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

gonna get a better, smaller and lighter assault rifle that was invented very recently. my current one was invented in 2005.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Given its well into the afternoon and it looks like i have to go out soon, i should probably get dressed...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Society may have told you that you get to play by your own set of rules, but I don't care what society says.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mind_games; said:


> I think..


:time
That's where you've been for the last 30 minutes. You're stuck aren't you?


mind_games; said:


> .. yes


Ok, let's slowly step off the soapbox. Easy does it.


mind_games; said:


> :lurk(


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I chipped my tooth and now the corner feels all rough. Do tooth files exist? This is bothering me immensely. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to mow the lawn and pick up trash


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know which is worse: having to say good bye or saying nothing pretending nothing's going to change as the one you love walks away...


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have to mow the lawn and pick up trash


Ugh..i mowed the lawn yesterday and by the time I finished, I had at least 20 new mosquito bites...:/ I hope you have better luck than me!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

there are some really hot people on this forum. dayum.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 58195968) (tr..


:tiptoe


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I apparently see that "apparently" is a popular word today.


Ahaha.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I always wake up at least 1 hour before my set alarm when I actually set it, yet if I don't set an alarm I never wake up!

So weird.


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Brain = fried


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

aero peek died  *hoping it magically restores itself*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

you are all i had of the Win 7 experience!!!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I really need a hair cut.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Upset stomachs suck!!!! :mum


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I need to stop festering at weekends.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

It's my birthday today!!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> It's my birthday today!!!!


Happy birthday! :yes


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> It's my birthday today!!!!


Happy Birthday! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> It's my birthday today!!!!


Have a good one! :hb


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I still have candy sitting around my bedroom from my birthday in June. I know, what's wrong with me?


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Happy birthday! :yes





lonelysheep said:


> Happy Birthday! :yay





IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Have a good one! :hb


 Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> It's my birthday today!!!!


Happy birthday dude!!!

Wow, 73 years old - that's pretty good - here's to a few more good years!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I still have candy sitting around my bedroom from my birthday in June. I know, what's wrong with me?


I don't know, but if something's wrong with _that_, then I must be demented. I still have candy and chocolate left over from Christmas. Not that I plan on eating it... So why I still have it, I don't know. Maybe I'll re-gift in December!


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> It's my birthday today!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!     :yay:hb:eyes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> It's my birthday today!!!!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I get deja vu a lot. Wait... have I posted this before?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I get deja vu a lot. Wait... have I posted this before?


I always get Deja Vu here.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm getting tired of my dark brown hair, wonder if an ombre hairstyle would suit me.. :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't know, but if something's wrong with _that_, then I must be demented. I still have candy and chocolate left over from Christmas. Not that I plan on eating it... So why I still have it, I don't know. Maybe I'll re-gift in December!


Well there's the fact that some of it's just no good anymore sitting in here over summer. Iunno, something about throwing out something that was given to me. But I'm not going to let candy rot in my bedroom on account of sentimental value, I just haven't gotten around to it (such as most things). :b


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I had nothing to do all day and now I finally got into the right mood to read but it's 11 and I have to get up at 5:30. Frick.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I ran another 5 1/2 miles after yesterday's sprint - I am going to be SORE tomorrow!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Quit talking to yourself , Kay! :bat



> ok ...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

NES said:


> Quit talking to yourself , Kay! :bat


oKay!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

NES said:


> Quit talking to yourself , Kay! :bat


No sleep??


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cereal will solve all my problems.

Right? Right??


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> No sleep??


3 benadryles 1 melation , 1 zoloft , 1 tentyole night time... 4 hours later still up ? All it gave me was a tummy ache ! 

No sleep for you ?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Waking up early tomorrow...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

NES said:


> 3 benadryles 1 melation , 1 zoloft , 1 tentyole night time... 4 hours later still up ? All it gave me was a tummy ache !


Dude, what's your doctor doing to you!



NES said:


> No sleep for you ?


I'm a nighthawk... all about the stillness of the night...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Dude, what's your doctor doing to you


My doctor is almost 80yrs old...no joke lol! I take other meds, too.



> I'm a nighthawk... all about the stillness of the night...


 :clap :boogie


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Dude, what's your doctor doing to you!


I agree... try an _actual_ sleeping pill if you can't sleep :S


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

That puking scene in Stand By Me made me laugh out loud! And I was alone.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I picked the wrong night to quit drinking...I mean to not be able to fall asleep. I work forever tomorrow.

From this day forth I vow to not waste my days poking around on the internet and will instead immerse myself in television, film, and literature. Not that that's really any better but yeah...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just three more days until my road trip. :yay :yay :yay I can't waiiiiiit!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monday :yay :doh


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Just three more days until my road trip. :yay :yay :yay I can't waiiiiiit!!


Huzzah! Where to?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Huzzah! Where to?


Southern California. Gonna spend a few days in the LA/Orange County area :boogie


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

.....................................................................................................................................

u dongt want to know what i really think :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I may have seen my dad's old car tonight as I road my bike home, an old Volkswagen Scirocco, it appeared to be the same light pinkish colour my dad's was. I had always wondered what happened to it after my bro apparently sold it. Could it have been the same vehicle?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

We're all blind.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to read a lil & get to bed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

430am can't sleep eating a peanut butter sandwich wooooo


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sadgirl :yay


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I finally forwarded my port for slsk! ............only took six years? lold


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Do cows like rain....I'm looking out my window and they are just standing there...in the rain...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^:lol 
------------------------------------

aero peek is back! i feel like i said this already. and i didn't have to do anything. my plan worked.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> I finally forwarded my port for slsk! ............only took six years? lold


You still use slsk? That's dedication lol. I gave up a few years ago, we changed our internet and for some reason people kept getting errors when they tried to browse my files, so I kept getting banned, despite me being open and sharing every one of my files with slsk for years. So I just said **** it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Eliza said:


> You still use slsk? That's dedication lol. I gave up a few years ago, we changed our internet and for some reason people kept getting errors when they tried to browse my files, so I kept getting banned, despite me being open and sharing every one of my files with slsk for years. So I just said **** it.


yeah those errors are from your port not being set, since I portforwarded I no longer get errors! Also getting faster speeds now! ^___^
It's basically creating a dedicated port/gate in your router for just slsk traffic instead of a default which is virtually useless. so mucchhh beettteerrr!
lol I don't use slsk just for d/l mostly for chatrooms and the people uuggg did I just say that? ok some of them are cool and share good recommendations! I use mostly blogs/file hosts these days


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^ no worries LOL I used chat on slsk so much. i have a large collection, lots of old school, everything perfectly organized etc, so a lot of people (mostly dudes) would message me in shock, lmao. i had a lot of great conversations with people all around the world, i kind of miss that. but once i discovered blogspot i never looked back.


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Why did one of the pictures I uploaded to tumblr get 204 notes


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^I've made two gifs with 1000+ notes. highlight of my life tbh


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

^ Yeah it's pretty awesome, I just didn't think the picture was anything special so I'm quite surprised


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why do clothing stores think that no one wears any other style of trousers apart from skinny jeans? Why are all the clothes everywhere shaped like a square or a sack or a tent? I spent the entire day looking for things and came home with one item, which I'm going to have to alter anyway :bah


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

one thing the army has taught me is foul language. I've learned to swear so explicitly that even high school kids would be shocked to hear it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

"Should I be worried?"
{Any Answer Which Is Not "No."} = "Yes." = :afr


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

*send*. Making yet _another_ attempt at telling my mother to stop texting me so often, lets see if it sticks. :blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

does anyone ever consult their doctor when starting a new exercise regimen, or taking a dietary supplement?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Why am I a social retard ?


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

NES said:


> Why am I a social retard ?


Aww you are not a social retard not in my opinion :squeeze


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> I finally forwarded my port for slsk! ............only took six years? lold


I still haven't figured out how to do this.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

rdrr said:


> does anyone ever consult their doctor when starting a new exercise regimen, or taking a dietary supplement?


*raises hand*


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> *raises hand*


dont worry, i dont think anyone does...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Why do clothing stores think that no one wears any other style of trousers apart from skinny jeans? Why are all the clothes everywhere shaped like a square or a sack or a tent? I spent the entire day looking for things and came home with one item, which I'm going to have to alter anyway :bah


Tell me about it. It's one of the biggest turn offs about shopping for pants. I've been looking for hippy-jeans (kind of a flare mixed with jinko jeans) and it's impossible to find. Sick of skinny jeans which are limited to only looking good on skinny people with long legs. For the rest of us, no. I'm actually anticipating what the new fashions of this decade will be. Really hoping that skinny jeans won't be part of it.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

The local music here is pretty great.

I made a sketch today. Not finished, but one of the nicer things I've drawn.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

...... now im the crazy one ?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh. I'm only going for Emma and Gabby; everyone else can suck it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a bit fidgety. The caffeine is kicking in.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm only 80% serious, but I think Pat Sajak sleeps with the attractive girls that go on Wheel of Fortune, in exchange for helping them win the game...just about every time I see a pretty girl on the show, she wins...by a lot.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes! Jeopardy Teen Tournament! I'm gonna feel like a genius this week. :yes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh ihop...why must I be madly in love with you :mushy


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I haven't had real alone time for a long while. There's always someone around. Maybe I need to stop being so self-absorbed anyway.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Why does change scare me so much? I watch as the world and people around me change...and there is an ache in my heart and tears in my eyes wishing things could stay the same.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

so bored...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm lucky to have met nice people online who care about me.
*Feels loved*


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm lucky to have met nice people online who care about me.
> *Feels loved*


of course you are loved dummy :squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My neighbors girlfriend is definitely a screamer...at least one of us is getting some. :|


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I got a glass coffee pot chucked at my head today. Matrix'd it and it shattered against the wall. Happy Monday!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I got a glass coffee pot chucked at my head today. Matrix'd it and it shattered against the wall. Happy Monday!


Gotta watch out for the follow-up. I once successfully dodged a glass bottle, but instead of hitting the floor, I turned around to gloat; black eye, courtesy of a pink water bottle shaped like a shoe.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Huggeths...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I can not wait to get out of this place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the cheat said:


> Yes! Jeopardy Teen Tournament! I'm gonna feel like a genius this week. :yes


Please don't tell me there are questions about Jersey Shore :roll :doh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I watched a bit of it and there was one about Lady Gaga! 

I got that one so fast. I'm not sure if I should be happy or sad about that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As long as it was on;y one question.
Were there any good questions about history or literature - there is too much pop culture.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I tremble, They're gonna eat me alive. If I stumble, They're gonna eat me alive


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If *that *didn't happen, and *that* didn't happen, what _did_ happen?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Desire for late-night fried eggs & toast rising...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I tremble, They're gonna eat me alive. If I stumble, They're gonna eat me alive


yay for metric! :clap

awww for sad sentiment :squeeze


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am a firm believer (well, not quite as firm as I used to be) in the use of ice cream sammiches as bribery.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Please don't tell me there are questions about Jersey Shore :roll :doh


They had a category dedicated to Glee in the second round. There goes watching Jeopardy for the week.



Jcgrey said:


> I tremble, They're gonna eat me alive. If I stumble, They're gonna eat me alive


The only song I can tolerate from them. _(Actually, it's even one of my favourites)_.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ughhh. Today I got the worst sunburn in the history of everything forever. My back and shoulders are so red. 

Why do I never put on enough sun screen? :cry


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Well fart in my gold handbag and then dare me to charge it, maybe it is after all. But I don't understand why I would be "scary". The neighbor's dog tells me I'm not.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The Heroes ticker on The Colbert Report had someone with the last name Music; I am so jealous.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

well that's funny. how in the name of the almighty FSM am i supposed to commit when I'm here. just getting laid is best, i think.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Please don't tell me there are questions about Jersey Shore :roll :doh


You'd be surprised how tough some questions are. I got a lot of them and got the Final Jeopardy question right, too...I need to find a way to trick them into thinking I'm a teen.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Breakfast: A boiled egg with some salt and pepper sprinkled on. 
I really shouldn't let my food supplies get this low :lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I hate when I try to be witty or funny but people misunderstand what I meant...not necessarily get offended just don't get it...this just happened on Facebook...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^Yea I hear that. A lot of times I'll type something I think is witty, but I won't even bother hitting "post" just in case people don't get it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Tell me about it. It's one of the biggest turn offs about shopping for pants. I've been looking for hippy-jeans (kind of a flare mixed with jinko jeans) and it's impossible to find. Sick of skinny jeans which are limited to only looking good on skinny people with long legs. For the rest of us, no. I'm actually anticipating what the new fashions of this decade will be. Really hoping that skinny jeans won't be part of it.


I see quite a lot of flare/boot-cut jeans here. Maybe you should come to the UK to go trouser shopping? :b I just want some nice, straight-leg, non-jean trousers that don't taper in too much at the ankle, but apparently they don't exist. Maybe I should just admit defeat and join the carrot-legged masses :cry I hate skinny jeans, I wish they would die. There is literally nothing else out there, except the carrot trousers.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Must not let reprieve from soul destroying thoughts end.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sneezey today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to go buy cinnamon toast waffles, syrup, & vanilla icing & sugar myself to death


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> I see quite a lot of flare/boot-cut jeans here. Maybe you should come to the UK to go trouser shopping? :b *I just want some nice, straight-leg, non-jean trousers that don't taper in too much at the ankle, but apparently they don't exist.* Maybe I should just admit defeat and join the carrot-legged masses :cry I hate skinny jeans, I wish they would die. There is literally nothing else out there, except the carrot trousers.


Pretty sure I saw some today at....ahem...Primark :um


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Southern California. Gonna spend a few days in the LA/Orange County area :boogie


Have fun


----------



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

How do hotdogs survive in the wild without eyes?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

jet10 said:


> Have fun


Thank you!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

just finished a hour long run on the beach with all of the platoon. it was funny how we got so much female attention once we took our shirts off. yeah girls are vain...


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, it's a normal everyday occurrence for people to go out looking for one-night stands. I wish it were normal for people to go looking for someone to cuddle up to and watch a movie with. I want a one-night stand of that sort. :stu


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Well, it's a normal everyday occurrence for people to go out looking for one-night stands. I wish it were normal for people to go looking for someone to cuddle up to and watch a movie with. I want a one-night stand of that sort. :stu


Yes! Me too. One night stands are overrated.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I have a big paper I need to write for work, but all the comps died. So I told my boss I'm going home to write the paper.

I've just gotten home, and I can already tell my day is going to consist of a nap and Judge Judy.

I have no work ethic


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

It's such a nice day outside, why am I wasting it on the computer?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I've just gotten home, and I can already tell my day is going to consist of a nap and judge Judy.


What would Judge Judy say about this???


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> Well, it's a normal everyday occurrence for people to go out looking for one-night stands. I wish it were normal for people to go looking for someone to cuddle up to and watch a movie with. I want a one-night stand of that sort. :stu


I'm down. No chick flicks though. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> What would Judge Judy say about this???


Ahahahaha you're right. She'd probably call me an idiot and dissmiss my case 

Still won't stop me though


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG Judge Judy, hide!

Why do things from years ago bother me? Why do I look back and feel upset because someone doesn't like me and I wish I could do it different or make up a way to remedy it now (inevitably making myself look stupider)? This person is nothing but a (not to sound mean, but...) a worthless, overreacting little peon trying to be popular and powerful. He means nothing. Nothing! His threats mean nothing! There's nothing I can do about it! It can't be helped! Okay! Goodbye!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's amazing how much a sandwich cheered me up there, I went from horribly depressed to mildly happy in three bites...

:I


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

money money money money money money .. .drugs drugs drugs drugs drugsssss


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My mom is watching religious rap. JUST WHY?!?!?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why are they ten, eleven and twelve? Why aren't they Zeroteen, Firsteen and Secondteen?


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Off to Dublin tomorrow, woot!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Sprinkles anti depressants sparkles to everyone ! :yay


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

vie code in


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My sunburn seems to have faded a lot today. It hurts way less too.

EVERYTHING'S COMING UP MILHOUSE!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Gonna go spend some time in the sun. :yay


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> I'm down. No chick flicks though. :b


:b:squeeze


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> :b:squeeze


Aww. I honestly do wish there were somewhere to go where I could pick up a girl with the sole intention of just cuddling up on the couch, or playing a board game.

What does it say about society that there are places to pick up girls with the sole purpose of having sex, but in order to cuddle with someone, I'd have to spend time establishing a relationship?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

au Lait said:


> My sunburn seems to have faded a lot today. *It hurts way less too.*
> 
> EVERYTHING'S COMING UP MILHOUSE!


AHHHHHHHH I spoke too soon. Getting dressed was painfuuuuul. :'(

Why must I wear clothing to work? Damn indecent exposure laws. Damn them all to hell.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Aww. I honestly do wish there were somewhere to go where I could pick up a girl with the sole intention of just cuddling up on the couch, or playing a board game.
> 
> What does it say about society that there are places to pick up girls with the sole purpose of having sex, but in order to cuddle with someone, I'd have to spend time establishing a relationship?


I sincerely doubt it's for lack of willing participants. The snag is finding someone that'd actually believe that's really all you want to do. Also, is there even a non-creepy way to ask someone?

"Hey, wanna come over and cuddle with me? Promise I won't try to have sex with you!" :no


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I really need to stop procrastinating. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

That's what I'm saying. Society has convinced us that the only intimacy need men have is for sex. That's so untrue. I have the same desire for cuddle intimacy as any girl. Then again, maybe I'm the weird one.:stu


----------



## hell to high water (Aug 1, 2011)

i like your club foot


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> That's what I'm saying. Society has convinced us that the only intimacy need men have is for sex. That's so untrue. I have the same desire for cuddle intimacy as any girl. Then again, maybe I'm the weird one.:stu


*We're the weird ones. :blank

I feel the same. While sex sure does sound like it could be fun, just cuddling with someone would be nice.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

au Lait said:


> My sunburn seems to have faded a lot today. It hurts way less too.
> 
> EVERYTHING'S COMING UP MILHOUSE!


*Throws aloe vera*

Ah... Milhouse. Haha. I shall be stealing that quote in the future.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

money money money moeny drugs drugs drug drugs


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Godless1 said:


> Society has convinced us that the only intimacy need men have is for sex. That's so untrue.


Agreed forever. Dudes have all the same cuddly/emotional needs that ladies have.



au Lait said:


> AHHHHHHHH I spoke too soon. Getting dressed was painfuuuuul. :'(
> 
> Why must I wear clothing to work? Damn indecent exposure laws. Damn them all to hell.


This is exactly why I will always own an aloe vera plant.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess calls from random numbers comes with the territory of having a cellphone. They never leave messages(except for one claiming she got my number from Curtis...who is Curtis?) so obviously they are looking for whoever had this number before me


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ My cell phone number with the other area code for my region is owned by another girl with my first name who I am pretty sure is a drug dealing escort.

You have no idea the type of confusing wrong number calls I get.

In other news: ALL THE SINGLE LADIES! ALLLLL THE SINGLE LADIES!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^ My cell phone number with the other area code for my region is owned by another girl with my first name who I am pretty sure is a drug dealing escort.
> 
> You have no idea the type of confusing wrong number calls I get.


Well you've clearly got me topped there, lol


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Losm said:


> Off to Dublin tomorrow, woot!


What brings you to Dublin?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

There are like thirty Buddhist monks chanting in my living room right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu....just :stu


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why is MY life so complicated?!?!?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

complex said:


> Why is MY life so complicated?!?!?


Avril Lavigne might be able to help you out on that one.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

complex said:


> Sneezey today.











first time I've used this image for all the right reasons! Assuming your sneezes are of the liquidy/gooey variety xP



GunnyHighway said:


> *We're the weird ones. :blank
> 
> I feel the same. While sex sure does sound like it could be fun, just cuddling with someone would be nice.


snuggle cuddles > sex :yes


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> There are like thirty Buddhist monks chanting in my living room right now.


Well, that sure lives up to the title of the thread. Umm, why?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

If you were alive I know you'd be awfully disappointed in me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

blarg


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MOTOWN OH YEAH BABY ROCKIN OUTTTTTT.

Woop woop wooooooop.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> MOTOWN OH YEAH BABY ROCKIN OUTTTTTT.
> 
> Woop woop wooooooop.


Motown Single Ladies?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^



So fabulous. So fabulous!

Also, holy cow single ladies wear way less clothes nowadays.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> first time I've used this image for all the right reasons! Assuming your sneezes are of the liquidy/gooey variety xP
> 
> Haha I LOVE this! Thank You!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Avril Lavigne might be able to help you out on that one.


I will check into this


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> This is exactly why I will always own an aloe vera plant.





soundlessenigma said:


> *Throws aloe vera*


I wish I had some aloe right now for real. All I have is this weird spray stuff that's supposed to ease the pain according to the bottle. But the bottle is made of lies. :'(


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh Hello Mr. Moon I just noticed you were at my window. Time to sleep?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Why have I always loved Nu-Metal? I guess because I'll always be an angsty teenager at heart. lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

complex said:


> Oh Hello Mr. Moon I just noticed you were at my window. Time to sleep?


Noo, that's the best time to be awake, of course!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I had one but I can't remember it now. Oh well...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You know you have SA when a class syllabus says to photocopy a set of statistical tables at the library, and the only thing you can think of is looking stupid in front of people there.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> You know you have SA when a class syllabus says to photocopy a set of statistical tables at the library, and the only thing you can think of is looking stupid in front of people there.


Ugh. Been there!...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I had one but I can't remember it now. Oh well...


I got it yesterday. "Fantas Eyes" = "fantasize"


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

A moth is flying around my room, and it keeps going back and forth between me and the lamp, since I'm the second brightest thing in the room.... And I wasn't paying attention and it landed on my glasses, screwing up my depth perception, appearing 10x's larger, and scaring the hell out of me, on a stupidly silly level. Then it moved to my face deciding to walk across my closed eye... Then I laughed at myself for the whole situation. 

Then it decided, after visiting the lamp again, that crawling across my neck was the next best idea. That tickled like crazy and made my eye twitch.... 

No, I don't want to kill it. Yes I think its hilarious.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

gah house owner visit! and i forgot to tell my mum somehting was broken so i'm gonn have to leave my room and tell it to her and runteh risk of running into strangers!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll try to find you later at work... I have to leave. :heart


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

My dad's dog is staying with me this week. He's a really cool dog, but I might be too lazy to take care of a dog.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

MI mosquitoes are far worse than SC ones! Anyone who thinks different, is dumb. :b


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I think Truman Capote has become a permanent fixture in my dreams.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My nose is runny , my eyes are stinging, head is spinning .. oh noes a cold coming on .


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

This show is much more interesting without any sound or captions. :lol People are silly.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

How would you pronounce this...Weil...as in Weil Street...?


----------



## 40tree (Jul 10, 2010)

I cannot, for the life in me, make a good cup of tea. Even tho I'm from the land of Earl Grey and PG tips, the art of tea making still eludes me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> I got it yesterday. "Fantas Eyes" = "fantasize"


:clap


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Is it odd im excited about getting the rest of my tattoo done even though this time it hurt alot?lol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> How would you pronounce this...Weil...as in Weil Street...?


I want to know too! I even Googled it once but got nothing. I think it's either 'vale' or 'vile'.



My name is Bob said:


> I cannot, for the life in me, make a good cup of tea. Even tho I'm from the land of Earl Grey and PG tips, the art of tea making still eludes me.


How do you make it? Maybe it needs to brew for longer.

-------

I'm not enjoying the way that every website I visit seems to want to link itself to every other website I visit. I do not want Facebook, Formspring, last.fm and SAS all interconnecting. I'd like to keep my real life separate from my internet life thanks very much :afr


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> How would you pronounce this...Weil...as in Weil Street...?


I'd say Whale?



My name is Bob said:


> I cannot, for the life in me, make a good cup of tea. Even tho I'm from the land of Earl Grey and PG tips, the art of tea making still eludes me.


Too strong or too weak? Or maybe you're adding too much milk which is yucky. I don't think other people would like my tea, I leave the teabag in for ages and usually drink it without milk :b



tutliputli said:


> I'm not enjoying the way that every website I visit seems to want to link itself to every other website I visit. I do not want Facebook, Formspring, last.fm and SAS all interconnecting. I'd like to keep my real life separate from my internet life thanks very much :afr


ugh! I was thinking about this just this morning! I am very guilty of linking wwebsites together. Some even connect to my Facebook. :no


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I really, really wish my dog could talk, even if it was just random sounds coming together to sound like 'I love you'!

Yeah a talking dog would be cool.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Dreams sure are weird at times.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> How would you pronounce this...Weil...as in Weil Street...?


you pronounce it as "while" basically _while_ street.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Lawl, I didn't realize Bramley apples were for cooking. I always buy them to eat because they're the biggest :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

No motivation today what so ever and I have so much to do!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

At Starbucks. Someone took my drink at the counter. The barista had to run after them to get my drink back. Actually - it was contaminated. They had to make me a new one.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I might have stolen someone's drink once lol. I ordered a Pumpkin Spice Latte and went over to the waiting area and there were a lot of people (ugh), the barista put up a Pumpkin Spice Latte and no one claimed it, so I took it :um


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Coloring my hair and now that I am looking at the color I think it might turn out way too dark :/ OH DARN!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ugh. I was up till 4am last night removing trojans and spyware from my laptop that my firewall doesn't recognize. Even after all that, it's still acting weird. 

I think I may be in over my head with this one. This looks like a job for the Geek Squad.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Eliza said:


> I might have stolen someone's drink once lol. I ordered a Pumpkin Spice Latte and went over to the waiting area and there were a lot of people (ugh), the barista put up a Pumpkin Spice Latte and no one claimed it, so I took it :um


Lol ive been a victim of this, Caramel Mochiato's are very popular...
The Barista got really annoyed but made me another anyway<3


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Can someone please tell me how I can change my username?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can change my username?


 http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/username-change-requests-updated-07-07-11-a-101673/


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/username-change-requests-updated-07-07-11-a-101673/


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Thank you! :squeeze


You're welcome! :squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I went to Walmart's self-checkout to buy printer ink and got a screen saying I needed a supervisor. She said I got a free $10 gift card with my purchase. Cool, but wtf? lol. I was so confused.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I really like those dogs that greet solders...their owners. It makes me smile.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mini road trip time! Super nervous but super excited!!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A flock of wild turkeys just strolled through our back yard.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ Oh, that's a great sight! I've noticed an uptick in the turkey population in recent years. Any little ones? They're pretty cute


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

gilt said:


> ^ Oh, that's a great sight! I've noticed an uptick in the turkey population in recent years. Any little ones? They're pretty cute


Yup! There always seem to be a few little ones. Very cute indeed. 

And yeah, it's something I've noticed more in recent years. I never remember seeing any here when I was growing up.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

7 more day and I am out of here!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I really need to lose weight...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

To the person who was singing "Black Velvet" at the top of their lungs just a few minutes ago:

Keep it up. That was great.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

My diagnosis, bad babysitting!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> My diagnosis, bad babysitting!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think I hate cooking that much anymore.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I don't think I hate cooking that much anymore.


Yaaaay! Cooking is super fun.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. Cooking a meal can be exciting sometimes, and there's usually a happy ending to it all!

Unless you burn it :[


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gotta run


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Orange Soda


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

complex said:


> Orange Soda


Who loves orange soda? Kel does! I doo ohh ooo oh...:um


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm drinking Sunkist at the moment. I'd say I'm fairly addicted to Orange Soda.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"Life is a b**ch but she's totally do-able"

just saw that somewhere, I thought it was funny.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Orange soda? I want me some of that grape drink, baby.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

im willing to give up my te******* for the growth of some balls


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Who loves orange soda? Kel does! I doo ohh ooo oh...:um


:lol I used to love watching that show.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Life's a peach then you eat it when it's ripe.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't mean to be mean, but it's so great to be back here and have a conversation with someone who doesn't have intellectual disabilities, or isn't a social worker/occupational therapist who refuses to discuss anything more stimulating than raisin toast and filters her lexicon so i will endurstand dat dem big city wurds


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Bye for now SAS! I'm off on my weekend road trip adventure. See you in a few days~


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Bye for now SAS! I'm off on my weekend road trip adventure. See you in a few days~


:clap Stay safe down there...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ngyaaaaah.

I just had a major trich session and pulled out like literally half my eyelashes. There are giant gaping holes on my eyelids now.

But it felt so awesome


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woo, hello :lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Weird, Harry Potter's going to be in a movie that isn't about wizards. It appears to be about creepy monkeys instead.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Is Alan Rickman in it and can they have a devastatingly sad bonding moment at the end?!

Please say yes.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Yep! Alan Rickman plays all seven creepy monkeys in a stunning tour de force.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^...You know, the sad thing is that I am so aroused by that man's voice the thought of him making monkey noises doesn't phase me in the least. It'd still be sexxxxyyyyy.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Because I am a "good driver" they just knocked another $20 off a month! who gotta love that  Now what am I going to spend that extra money on


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

He was so sweet to give me his number the way he did even after a series of totally awkward moments I had at the job today one after another. But I can't like him, he's already taken. fml but I can't help myself finding something really intriguing about this guy....I seriously need to get over it, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Only 10% of the world's population lives in the Southern Hemisphere. We get to have Christmas in summer.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Only 10% of the world's population lives in the Southern Hemisphere. We get to have Christmas in summer.


This is a neat post. ♥

My thought earlier was I'VE GOT TO BURN THE EXTRA 3 KG I'VE ACCUMULATED OVER THE PAST 4 WEEKS AWAY FROM MY APARTMENT! I just lost 1 kg from peeing and am extremely proud of myself. GOOD JOB GIRL! Reward yourself with an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Tether the beast taut to thine breast,
For a peep, unutterered,
Is a mind, at rest. :yes

If unhinged thine trap,
The tether will snap, 
The beast, unchained, 
Repute, collapsed! 

Though the beast be not of a temperate breed,
Fret not, good keeper, take ye heed
A remedy! In form, a simple creed: 

Do not allow to gape, thine gate,
With no sense, unclenched, to mitigate
The might of the shapeless beast, set free!
O clumsy, damning, stupidity.  
　
First Law of Phoelodynamics:

My own stupidity can not be created or destroyed, just inconveniently and unintentionally transferred from OPEN PIE HOLE --> EAR OF NICE PERSON I DON'T WANT TO THINK ME A WEIRDO. Open mouth/stretched typin' fingers? Dumb is soon to follow. :no


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

balls


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I need to figure out a way to look 100% awesome all the time with 0.01% effort.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Somebody on here is invading my Youtube home page. I saw it, went wtf, and then laughed at how awesome it was. :b


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> Tether the beast taut to thine breast,
> For a peep, unutterered,
> Is a mind, at rest. :yes
> 
> ...


As they say, it is better to be thought a fool and remain silent, than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.

By the way, this is brilliant, do you know who wrote it? Shockingly, Google was no help to me.




> First Law of Phoelodynamics:
> 
> My own stupidity can not be created or destroyed, just inconveniently and unintentionally transferred from OPEN PIE HOLE --> EAR OF NICE PERSON I DON'T WANT TO THINK ME A WEIRDO. Open mouth/stretched typin' fingers? Dumb is soon to follow. :no


The remarkably clever nature of this quote belies its sentiments.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> By the way, this is brilliant, do you know who wrote it? Shockingly, Google was no help to me.


:lol lmao. I'm going to pretend you're being serious, and just say thank you. :b


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Did you really write that? Am I missing something? Am I being _Punked_? I'm not saying this just to flatter you, that is really good. It was so good, in fact, that it never occurred to me that it wasn't written by a famous poet. Forget about college, you need to write for a living. Wow.

If you feel comfortable, you should post that in the arts section, or even on some poetry forums.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Lawl, it doesn't even have a rhyme scheme/actual form. And no one says "thine" anymore. Just thought it was funny, and appropriate to the subject. :b 

Thank you though. That's really nice. :3


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's just after 8:00am and that can mean only one thing...time to go to sleep. :rain


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Tether the beast taut to thine breast,
> For a peep, unutterered,
> Is a mind, at rest. :yes
> 
> ...


Absolutely outstanding :clap


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Tether the beast taut to thine breast,
> For a peep, unutterered,
> Is a mind, at rest. :yes
> 
> ...


I'm going to give this my highest form of compliment; neat pyjamas. Do you store poetry anywhere else? 


avoidobot3000 said:


> balls


This touched me and resonated in a way only eloquent and poignant poetry with a perfect meter can.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> It's just after 8:00am and that can mean only one thing...time to go to sleep. :rain


...wrong.:sus


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I'm going to give this my highest form of compliment; neat pyjamas. Do you store poetry anywhere else?
> 
> This touched me and resonated in a way only eloquent and poignant poetry with a perfect meter can.


I know, it's one of my best works. Sometimes poetry is about being provocative with the fewest amount of words possible.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I know it's an oxymoron but I hope this is going to be good bad news


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I never believed you actually!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm really proud to be back over 9 posts/day what a wonderful achievement
but I can't think of much to say today :con

well...i went to this tattoo/piercing place asking if they did piercing there, and the guy said they didn't...that was disheartening :stu i have another place in mind, and it's not too far, but now i'm scared to go alone just in case i bleed a lot. ugh


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I need to die. Now.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

???


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

damn, one of our guys got killed. first time that happens since the Gaza war in 2009. right now I'm on my way to Gaza. i haven't set a foot at home for a month now. and i was on my way there!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> damn, one of our guys got killed. first time that happens since the Gaza war in 2009. right now I'm on my way to Gaza. i haven't set a foot at home for a month now. and i was on my way there!


Keep your head down boy!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> damn, one of our guys got killed. first time that happens since the Gaza war in 2009. right now I'm on my way to Gaza. i haven't set a foot at home for a month now. and i was on my way there!


good grief, yes, watch out over there!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*2000th POSTS

*:yay :boogie :yay :boogie


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I look like I'm married to an abusive gnome with all the bruises I get on my hips and legs from work


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Attica! Attica! said:


> I look like I'm married to an abusive gnome with all the bruises I get on my hips and legs from work


I shouldn't have laughed at that, but I did.

I'm terrible :b


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> I shouldn't have laughed at that, but I did.
> 
> I'm terrible :b


I'm glad I got a chuckle!  haha


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I need to drive somewhere now in 93°+ heat with a car that doesn't currently have a working air conditioner. 

I apologize if this makes anyone jealous.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm stagnating.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My mom's having work friends over. I'm in my room...:afr:

My dad put on my mom's Ipod but there's no playlist so the entire things on shuffle...every other song is a Christmas tune lol.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Roasted radishes are the most AMAZING food.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I finally got a lava lamp!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I finally got a lava lamp!


Those are so cool!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Afternoon from HELL! & I do it all again tomorrow


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Pangur Ban said:


> Those are so cool!


I dont know why it took me 21 years to finally get one :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Apotheosis said:


> I need to drive somewhere now in 93°+ heat with a car that doesn't currently have a working air conditioner.
> 
> I apologize if this makes anyone jealous.


me too!! :afr


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I dont know why it took me 21 years to finally get one :lol


23 and going and I _still _don't have one. :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

If something had not collided with the Earth, then its axis would still be upright, and not tilted. So there would be no seasons - at any given latitude, the weather would never change. There would be no midnight sun in the Arctic Circle. That would save on clothing, but would that be better?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

YOGURT Pretzels!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Shut up and take my money.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> me too!! :afr


Isn't it fun? 

I managed to survive. It was a bit cloudy so that helped.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish there were more snacks up in hurr. I'm always hungry.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Good thing I didn't wake up at 6 PM today or anything. wth is wrong with me. :roll


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> Good thing I didn't wake up at 6 PM today or anything. wth is wrong with me. :roll


I just woke up an hour ago, 8:00pm...:um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I just woke up an hour ago, 8:00pm...:um


 Wow. Even I have never got up that late.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That First Person Tetris game is driving me crazy!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> That First Person Tetris game is driving me crazy!


You and me both. :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> Wow. Even I have never got up that late.


Over the course of my life, I think I've woken up at each hour possible...what can I say, I'm special. :yes


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Absolutely outstanding :clap





Ballerina said:


> I'm going to give this my highest form of compliment; neat pyjamas. Do you store poetry anywhere else?


Thank you, guys. Really wasn't expecting that at all. ops Nope, I don't have any others; I'd never written a poem before that one. :stu


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww, there's no Mariners game today; now I'm going to be bored.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there life on Mars? ♫


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel like I spend all my time on here, because I do...and yet, the last two times that the "most users online" record was broken, I wasn't a part of it.:eek


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I feel like I spend all my time on here, because I do...and yet, the last two times that the "most users online" record was broken, I wasn't a part of it.:eek


Oh, I had no idea we beat the February record when all those bots attacked! You missed that day?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Oh, I had no idea we beat the February record when all those bots attacked! You missed that day?


:lolYep, sure did...but I didn't know it was some bots that caused it...I feel better now. :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have banana bread.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Tomorrow, I'm gonna be superhuman. Be prepared, World!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Bed time. Being a grown up is no fun anymore! Sleep early, work hard, repeat. I need a vacation...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> There's officially something wrong with my laptop and I'm officially pissed.


Need help with the laptop there? PM me! I'm like SAS' free tech support. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What a crock! Ah, well. Things are only what you make of them. 

Tomorrow I can sleep in =].


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

TheDaffodil said:


> Tomorrow, I'm gonna be superhuman. Be prepared, World!


-takes cover-

:hide


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


> .


^ Oh my god I am so weird. I saw your username as the last poster and this randomly popped into my head:

Gunny gunny gunny gunny, gunny gunny gunny gunny HIGHWAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.

I haven't even watched Batman in years


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

piscesvixen said:


> Is it bad to have 4 guys texting/calling you at once asking to go out and you're not _quite_ interested in any of them? :um


I think having 4 guys interested in you could be somewhat of a burden, but such is life. I suggest going out with all 4 at the same time in an "Elimidate" style and seeing which one rises to the occasion, literally and figuratively. Whoever comes out on top should be the one you choose.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^it's not bad if you enjoy the attention


I think I'm too old to start gymnastics or ballet.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^ Nonsense, you should totally do it. I vote gymnastics.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I suffer from a love/hate relationship with the Internet.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, the internet is a complicated relationship for me. It makes me laugh, it makes me cry, it teaches me new things, it's my best friend, it's my lover, and I go crazy when we are apart.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

My first pixel died OH NO!  I guess being almost five years old it's about time but uncool!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Since that thread got closed for bashing women, here is the video that was posted. Everyone should watch this and learn something http://www.ted.com/talks/zimchallenge.html


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^ The bit about academic performance is old news, but the stuff about arousal addictions was really fascinating. I can relate to most of this, except the male bonding stuff, I'm not much better around guys than I am around girls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FRIDAY, anyone?!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> FRIDAY, anyone?!


Meh, I'm working two jobs tomorrow. Out of the house at 10:30AM, home at 2:30AM the next day. All that while undoubtedly feeling like absolute **** when I wake up tomorrow.

Friday sucks :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Job interview tomorrow. AHH I want this so bad.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Job interview tomorrow. AHH I want this so bad.


Good luck!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> Good luck!!


Thanks!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

SCREW YOU EXCEL. SCREW YOU SO HARD.

I think my spine is permanently curved towards my keyboard.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Job interview tomorrow. AHH I want this so bad.





Just Lurking said:


> Good luck!!


Double good luck!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's freaking unbelievable how much an huge paper can alter my lifestyle. 

Have barely slept since Tuesday. Stopped eating proper meals. Wrinkled clothing no longer a problem.

Showering is still not optional, but we may get there by Monday.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got back home from the outpost. I was called yesterday in case the situation was gonna escalate. It didn't.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> FRIDAY, anyone?!


everyday is friday when unemployed!!!! or should that be .."what day is it? it's sunday? no sh^^? cool! No wonder the roads where so quiet this morning!".



anymouse said:


> ^ possible you have a military exploits blog you could post this at instead of infiltrating randomness? :stu


+1


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hiccups said:


> everyday is friday when unemployed!!!!


Hollllaaaaaaa! Woop woop!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Hollllaaaaaaa! Woop woop!


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

anymouse said:


> ^ possible you have a military exploits blog you could post this at instead of infiltrating randomness? :stu


Can't be bothered.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

anymouse said:


> oddly we can be bothered indulging in your multitude of slanted posts herein? :stu


I'm using my phone most of the time to post here. Which is why my posts are so short most of the time. I cannot make a blog using my phone.:roll


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^Mind what?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> *It's freaking unbelievable how much an huge paper can alter my lifestyle. *
> 
> Have barely slept since Tuesday. Stopped eating proper meals. Wrinkled clothing no longer a problem.
> 
> Showering is still not optional, but we may get there by Monday.


I'm all too familiar with this concept. How long does the paper have to be? What's the topic?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

anymouse said:


> ^ nothing, no, your viewpoint is clearly majority here and ought not be questioned in any way, shape, or form! congratulations! :yay


Er...Okay.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hadron said:


> ^Mind what?


I think she's referring to your slew of military posts in the randomness thread. She does make a good point, although it does constitute as random.

Thus the ultimate forum question, can a random topic thread be derailed?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Godless1 said:


> I'm all too familiar with this concept. How long does the paper have to be? What's the topic?


Thesis for an independant research semester in the lab. No length guidelines. It looks like it's gonna be like 30 pages wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

And so many excel tables. Stupid Excel. Imma punch you in the face.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

anymouse said:


> k.
> 
> one question... ever heard of refuseniks? possibility for protest is always there... you just have to be aware. okay bye.


Well, whoever said you are not allowed to debate? Actually, I'd welcome that.

Also, I fail to see how I'm the blame of your accusations...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Thesis for an independant research semester in the lab. No length guidelines. It looks like it's gonna be like 30 pages wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


 I was going to offer some profound insight or strategy, but... yeah, good luck with that.



> And so many excel tables. Stupid Excel. Imma punch you in the face.


Excel is a sonofa***** (no underline?, is that really a word). However, I took an entire course on SPSS, and I think it was actually more atrocious.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^Well, then, blame the moderators.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Hadron said:


> I'm using my phone most of the time to post here. Which is why my posts are so short most of the time. I cannot make a blog using my phone.:roll


What about threads? It could be called _"killing people and disguising it as freedom fighting! and other short stories", _or_ "Hadron adventures in the sunny land of bullets"._ Or even just _"Hadron war thread"_, it doesn't have to be amusing.. the title that is!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm, drama in the Random Thought of the Day thread. What's goin' on here?

Oh, I get it. They banned those gender wars, so this is the new thing. Ok, count me in.



Perfectionist said:


> And so many excel tables. Stupid Excel. Imma punch you in the face.


Your verbal assault on Excel DISGUSTS me. I'm reporting this right now. MODS??


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

anymouse said:


> k.
> 
> american-funded military conflict .


Well only 15% of Israel's defence budget comes from the US. And Israel uses it to buy stuff from America, anyway. Most of the weapons I use, including guns, tanks and APCs are Israeli made.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

JL if you can find me a way to include a Y axis break in one of my column graphs I will be eternally grateful to you and shout praises for excel from the rooftops and even pay for the correctional surgery to fix it's face and make to it oh so beautiful. 

But until then it's EXCEL FACEPUNCH.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> JL if you can find me a way to include a Y axis break in one of my column graphs I will be eternally grateful to you and shout praises for excel from the rooftops and even pay for the correctional surgery to fix it's face and make to it oh so beautiful.
> 
> But until then it's EXCEL FACEPUNCH.


Not sure if it will help, but here is Google's answer.

http://peltiertech.com/Excel/Charts/BrokenYAxis.html


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Yeah I saw that and wanted to face punch google. But then I realized that would be stupid because google makes my life complete.

But yeah, like hell am I doing all 9000 steps recommended by that dude with way too much time on his hands.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> What about threads? It could be called _"killing people and disguising it as freedom fighting! and other short stories", _or_ "Hadron adventures in the sunny land of bullets"._ Or even just _"Hadron war thread"_, it doesn't have to be amusing.. the title that is!


Wowzers! I've never realised I was so talented at getting people all worked-up on such minorities. Geez.:roll


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

The new post quote notification feature makes it about 99%* less* likely that I'll ever quote anyone. That's progress for ya. :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

not sure why all the attacking and stuff in here but anywho!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

attacking? If that is attacking then daaammnnn, looks pretty tame/normal to me but anyway ...why haven't I made my pizza dough that I said I'd start three hours ago? oh wait ....internets :/


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I finally own a papasan chair. It's being delivered today, woo! I look forward to having it cradle my phenomenally comfortable arse.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think someone is on her period...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hadron said:


> I think someone is on her period...


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope you realise what you've done to me..
:um



:roll :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Just got back home from the outpost. I was called yesterday in case the situation was gonna escalate. It didn't.


^I personally think comments like this are fine.

People talk about their (civilian) workplace issues all the time here. People in the army can talk about their workplace issues too, up to a point. It's not an ordinary workplace. I don't think sharing specific details about military actions involving violence is appropriate on this, civilian, forum. I didn't see Hadron doing that in this case.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mind_games said:


> ^I personally think comments like this are fine.
> 
> People talk about their (civilian) workplace issues all the time here. People in the army can talk about their workplace issues too, up to a point. It's not an ordinary workplace. I don't think sharing specific details about military actions involving violence is appropriate on this, civilian, forum. I didn't see Hadron doing that in this case.


I think the point was that he's made several posts on the same topic and it's like ....well you could just start an actual blog or thread about it... merely as a suggestion.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^I personally think comments like this are fine.
> 
> People talk about their (civilian) workplace issues all the time here. People in the army can talk about their workplace issues too, up to a point. It's not an ordinary workplace. I don't think sharing specific details about military actions involving violence is appropriate on this, civilian, forum. I didn't see Hadron doing that in this case.


It's not just a workplace. It's my life at the moment. It's been ages since I wore civilian clothes and wandered around without an assault-rifle.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

anymouse said:


> and Hadron, please.
> 
> goodnight and stuff.


Laters.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I didn't see Hadron making any remarks which could be seen as controversial in this thread personally, it's a random thought just like the title says, it's no different to someone else posting thoughts about their workplace or day over again, and people do.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadron said:


> It's not just a workplace. It's my life at the moment. It's been ages since I wore civilian clothes and wandered around without an assault-rifle.


I don't personally think it matters. It's teh too much detail thing where I draw the line:



> I don't think sharing specific details about military actions involving violence is appropriate on this, civilian, forum. I didn't see Hadron doing that in this case.


As I said I didn't see a problem with this comment:


> Originally Posted by Hadron
> Just got back home from the outpost. I was called yesterday in case the situation was gonna escalate. It didn't.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This quote notification things is bloody annoying. Can you turn it off?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> This quote notification things is bloody annoying. Can you turn it off?


Everyone except you has the option to turn it off! apparently there was a glitch with your profile and it may never be able to be fixed! *true story*.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

******* found it, thanks!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Doh! Sorry Hiccups! Spoiled your fun- deleted my post too late. :teeth

Hopeless trying to keep up with this thread with my internet connection.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I found it before the post but thanks anyway :b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> I finally own a papasan chair.


Oh man, papasan chairs are so wonderful. I never should have left mine in Montana.


----------



## 40tree (Jul 10, 2010)

If I were walking in the woods, and I was suddenly approached by and elf, who told me he could play me a film showing me what my future would look like, and asked if I would like to see it, I would say yes without a doubt.

I know the future should be a surprise and all that, but I just wanna seeeeeee. A little peek, that's all.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

My name is Bob said:


> If I were walking in the woods, and I was suddenly approached by and elf, who told me he could play me a film showing me what my future would look like, and asked if I would like to see it, I would say yes without a doubt.
> 
> I know the future should be a surprise and all that, but I just wanna seeeeeee. A little peek, that's all.


*Pushes up invisible glasses*

(in nerd voice) Ahhh, but if you saw your future, couldn't you then change that very future. Otherwise, your future is being determined by the act of watching the video, and if science fiction has taught us anything, that will only lead to a series of ironic twists.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

We now return you to your random thoughts thread already in progress.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate how a low mood can change your entire outlook and make everything seem hopeless. Even when it inevitably comes and goes, it feels as if it will be there forever each time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn you hay fever:wife


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*deselect all posts* GO!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

No, I'm not an octopus.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> No, I'm not an octopus.


 That's amazing - neither am I. Both on the same website at the same time - that's really freaky.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to put a new lace in one of my steel toe boots...I need to buy new steel toe boots at some point too but one step at a time


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Perhaps the virtual equivalent of a time-capsule should be created, to be opened on August 19, 2111. The first user to log in on that day gets to read it.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank God It IS FRIDAY! I really need to get some sleep in this weekend.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> That's amazing - neither am I. Both on the same website at the same time - that's really freaky.


Chances are there is an octopus on the site...right now...if it's not you and it's not me...it's one of _them_. :sus


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hiccups said:


>


*points* Octopus! I knew it! :no I don't like those octopi types. :wife

(Sike, it would be fun to play a Find the Octopus game on the site, though.)


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My mouse either has gotten extremely fat or has some sort of intestinal tumor.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

ffs


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

adfkj;akljdskl ;kldjk; ljafdkajk;lajkl j;afdkj kl; adfs


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Leaving for the interview soon. :0


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

piscesvixen said:


> Is it bad to have 4 guys texting/calling you at once asking to go out and you're not _quite_ interested in any of them? :um


I guess just tell them your not interested... :stu


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Leaving for the interview soon. :0


I don't remember if I posted this morning or not (I meant to :con) - best of luck!

--------

So I am 100% officially starting work on Monday :clap...been in limbo for a month now, so glad the torture has ended :lol


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

It bothered me, then I realised how silly it all is and how silly they are. I'm happy where _I_ am, at least I'm definitely getting there.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

^ I keep it simple. I never get rejected cause I never ask anyone out. :lol


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

oh my god I missed the octopus affair


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Eliza said:


> I don't remember if I posted this morning or not (I meant to :con) - best of luck!


Thanks! It actually went pretty well. The professor liked how I had experience working with students. He said he still has 5 more interviews, but can't just cancel them. So he'll let me know Monday night. Also, he offered to have me do research with and shadow a local school psychologist! So even if I don't get this job, I'll still have gotten a great opportunity elsewhere. See what happens when you put yourself out there?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Starting the 29th I have to go to work at 7:30 this should be a crime! Now I'm really going to be like an old person! haha


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, papasan chairs are so wonderful. I never should have left mine in Montana.


They are! How could you leave it behind? I'm sitting in mine right now and oh my god it's good. It's so big and bowly and cushiony.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Sports Chek, you suck.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> How could you leave it behind?


^I certainly wasn't happy about abandoning it, but it simply wouldn't fit in my car for the drive back. I'll always miss its magical, enveloping comfiness.

I just found a recipe for ginger creme brulee! I know what I'll be making this weekend.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why did I schedule so many appointments on my last two weeks off? :|


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Got stung by a bee for the first time ever today, ouch!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday...

_Can you drive in for a half hour training tomorrow?

Sure.
_
Fast forward to today...

_Show up for training. No ones here._

:blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel like I am looking at life through a window.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Bar crawl, awesome! Oh wait... that means a couple of hundred bodies guzzling alcohol in a tight space to meet radio personalities. Something stupid's going to happen.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

why do people text so much...you can text back and forth for 10 minutes or just have a 30 second phone call instead...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I cannot find a pair of my shorts and it's driving me mad. Also missing a few shirts. I don't even want to wear them really I just want to know where they are and that they are okay!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Comment ça marche?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I answered the second call from Eve(whom I don't know) who got my number from Curtis(whom I don't know) & tried to tell her as much but she insisted she had the right number so I just said "I'm sorry, can't help you" & the conversation ended with a nice awkward silence & then click


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I cannot find a pair of my shorts and it's driving me mad. Also missing a few shirts. I don't even want to wear them really I just want to know where they are and that they are okay!


Okay, I just found them. But I was kind of yelling at people a lot...but it was all jokes...at least I think so. Sometimes I can't tell.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why do i keep getting messages from the moderation on here. well, if no one wants me to post on here, then i won't. goodbye.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hadron said:


> why do i keep getting messages from the moderation on here. well, if no one wants me to post on here, then i won't. goodbye.


...I don't mind your posts.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Take my 15 year old sister to a concert...as a 23 year old...yay or nay...?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Me some beer and some amazing mac n chesse makes for a great end to this hellish work week! BRING ON THE FUN!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Take my 15 year old sister to a concert...as a 23 year old...yay or nay...?


Yay...she's your sister, spending time with her will be good, regardless of age. She'll probably be your best friend in a couple of years. :yes


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Take my 15 year old sister to a concert...as a 23 year old...yay or nay...?


Awwwww :b
---------------------------------------------------

Am I the only one that feels as if all these Anti-virus companies are secretly the ones creating and infecting computers with viruses in order to make it necessary that we buy their products? *sigh* conspiracies...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

What do you do when the electric can-opener does not cut through the can? Stand there forever holding the lever down? Give up and imagine the can is mocking you? If I vanish, that means I have starved to death.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Have you tried talking to the can? Ask it nicely to let you open it. If it refuses...do you have a hammer and a screwdriver?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Let the trashy MP3 downloading commence.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahaha in arguments I love giving them enough rope to hang themselves by.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

The sock monkey in those car commercials is so cute.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> Am I the only one that feels as if all these Anti-virus companies are secretly the ones creating and infecting computers with viruses in order to make it necessary that we buy their products? *sigh* conspiracies...


Free antivirus is plenty fine nowadays.  I have pondered that myself however.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> The sock monkey in those car commercials is so cute.


One of the kids I work with had one. He got mad once and ripped it apart. Poor monkey.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm playing The Sims... on Facebook. New Friday night low. lol


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm "druk"


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like that Mello Yello commercial.

Here's the song:


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

500.

and...

never mind. Who even cares -_-


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

At least the stupid crap happened at the beginning... getting ambushed by an interview with no electrical impulses passing through my head...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

okcancel said:


> 500.
> 
> and...
> 
> never mind. Who even cares -_-


I do! I celebrated 1000 with my own personal thread. You should too!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I wanna get a pet Dalmatian.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

I learned how to knit today and got started on a scarf! May not sound exciting, but I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> I do! I celebrated 1000 with my own personal thread. You should too!


=) I'll think about it


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Frenger868 said:


> I learned how to knit today and got started on a scarf! May not sound exciting, but I am so excited!!!!


Nice! I learned how to knit the other week too. <:

backoncoffeebackonsas NEED TO DO ASSIGNMENT BELARH balrh blargh


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Take my 15 year old sister to a concert...as a 23 year old...yay or nay...?


yay... and if you don't then I'll give you so many dead legs you won't be able to walk for at least 6hrs. Which should roughly be the amount of time it would take to put yourself out for your sis.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a really neat idea:


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> yay... and if you don't then I'll give you so many dead legs you won't be able to walk for at least 6hrs. Which should roughly be the amount of time it would take to put yourself out for your sis.


Agreed, and damn, you have an uncanny ability to find the most awesome gifs/pics for any situation. :clap


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Agreed, and damn, *you have an uncanny ability to find the most awesome gifs/pics for any situation.* :clap


lols... so true...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> lols... so true...
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Amazing, you've truly outdone yourself. I don't even know what to say, so here,


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

suffering from decision fatigue...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> yay... and if you don't then I'll give you so many dead legs you won't be able to walk for at least 6hrs. Which should roughly be the amount of time it would take to put yourself out for your sis.


LOL...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

So much to do so little time I need to put down the computer and finish packing before my parents get here LOL! OH WELL


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

All I do is...cut stuff these days.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

What am I going to do with myself for the next week? I'm going to be even more bored and alone than usual :dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterday was the first time I was yelled at for riding my bike on the sidewalk. A group of young mothers with strollers cursed me out for doing so because I rode past them quite fast. It's not like they didn't see me coming from a long way off though, all they needed to do is move to one side for a sec. I'm not brave enough to purposefully ride with traffic anyway, I'd rather hit a walking pedestrian than a moving car


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go to the beach


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

I quite like being better than it was so i might just leave it...
If i talk to her again i have a niggling feeling some thing will come with it. Which i dont think i could deal with a second time.
So yeah...bugger it.
:um


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Moving always seems so much harder than I remember! Each and every time it seems harder!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Time for another lonely trip to Maui me thinks.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

All moved in!!! Now what to do since my suitemates arent here yet :con


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

1000


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

okcancel said:


> 500.
> 
> and...
> 
> never mind. Who even cares -_-





Gorillaz said:


> 1000


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have not unpluged my laptop in like 1 week ... or the cord ... its really hot and I hope I did not break it  ... it stopped charged >.< .. hopfully when it cools off it works


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Yesterday was the first time I was yelled at for riding my bike on the sidewalk. ... I'm not brave enough to purposefully ride with traffic anyway, I'd rather hit a walking pedestrian than a moving car


Is that going to be your defence at the court hearing?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Being relegated to the early-bird special SUCKS... but at least it was quiet.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Finally back up to my normal weight range of 165lbs. Yay!


Feels good to have an appetite again and to be able to eat meals regularly.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

A shoe found it's way into my laundry, I did not wash it though.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

"There are two things that you should rid yourself of early in life, any feelings of self superiority, and an over reverance for the act of sex"


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"Be careful of reading health books you might die of a misprint."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Urgh stomach pain.

I've noticed that Ospi has overtaken me in thread posts on this thread, not for long!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Is that going to be your defence at the court hearing?


Should it come up I'll make my point known & then pay the fine, lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A restaurant in my town is going to be featured on Restaurant Impossible on Wednesday! I haven't eaten there in ages, but it's kind of cool that our little town is going to be on tv. Should be interesting to watch.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Never eating fast food again. The kinds of foods we put into our bodies that is terrible for us is astoundingly bad.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Every time I eat something fast-foody my stomach becomes inflamed. Maybe because of my IBS.

Oh hey, it's lunchtime.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Why did this have to happen again why why why why


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I could not resit the urgeee , I had to sneak a small bit just a small bit of alochlic beverage, I just hope my parents don't come home 2nite..... or anymous see thise post ! :hide


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

;1059239409 said:


> *TWAK*
> and
> QUOTED
> 
> ...


:hide ....

Someone hide me :cry , im afraid.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide .. there is only a quatar cup worth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

(lol) :yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Ill do the twaking for anymouse! :twak :b





anymouse said:


> *T W A K* !
> _and_
> QUOTED
> 
> ...





anymouse said:


> no hiding from a hangover, missy. :no


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to be depraved... not me.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

*reenactment (THAR R LOTZ DA SIMPLE WAYS 2 KEEP UR SA TANK FULL)*

existential waiter: Je vous écoute. 
guest: Je voudrais un pot-au-feu de malaise...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My TV keeps turning itself on & off, on & off. At first it was amusing but now it's just annoying


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

The word "buttress" makes me chuckle. I think of an obese Elizabethan noblewoman in a gigantic gown with a hoopskirt who has a maid called a "buttress" whose sole job it is to attend to her lady's hindquarters. mayhap i need to stop drinking. or maybe it's drink more. iunno.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

i only attract females if i am funny or because i look "manly". lol, the later only makes sense because i look like a "bad boy" though i am not. :| i definitely don't look like your stereo topical geek too though. 

also, i am not fluent in English. so it is obvious i was not born in the US. which i am placed in another bucket just based of that. maybe i just belong in an anglo's "dumb as-" bucket? 

i am pretty sure that i am most intelligent than most though.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My TV keeps turning itself on & off, on & off. At first it was amusing but now it's just annoying


My TV's been doing the same thing.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Some fruit is too expensive. Big brother ought to tax confectionery, give the funds to farmers and have them lower their prices. 
I CANNOT THINK WITH UNBRUSHED TEETH.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Considering just not turning in a discussion paper at all tomorrow because I can't seem to get past the first paragraph and it's only worth 5%. 
Could be the start of a new bad habit. Ack.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

10 Police right outside my apartment blocking part of the highway! Wonder what is going on! WOW these staters mean business!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_Keep it secret, keep it safe. _


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Great, now I have le stoner eyes.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAspirin


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

fdl;kdf;ljakldjfklajds;kfljadklsafd


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Sigh. You are so hard.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> The word "buttress" makes me chuckle. I think of an obese Elizabethan noblewoman in a gigantic gown with a hoopskirt who has a maid called a "buttress" whose sole job it is to attend to her lady's hindquarters. mayhap i need to stop drinking. or maybe it's drink more. iunno.


:lol It's even better when you pluralize it. *In Bevis voice* Hehe, buttresses, hehe, yeah, hehe, cool.



strawberryjulius said:


> Sigh. You are so hard.


.......TWSS! (whew)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I did say that, I did.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

and I think I might call myself Lady Buttress from now on.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Sigh. You are so hard.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I think of an *obese* Elizabethan noblewoman ...





Godless1 said:


> :lol It's even better when you *pluralize* it. *In Bevis voice* Hehe, *buttresses*, hehe, yeah, hehe, cool.


Well, she _would_ probably need more than one buttress. :teeth


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> Well, she _would_ probably need more than one buttress. :teeth












*
My horrendous execution is definitely funnier than the concept, but I hope you can find some humor in this.*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I giggled.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

omg my single character on facebook's Sims just made me exponentially lonelier. She keeps wailing.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My new goal in life is to get my own wikipedia page.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I need income. Like last month _need _income. Gah. I don't wanna think about that. Music.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want it to rain.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I want it to rain.


you didn't say what exactly so I assume you mean..




**
*
*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hiccups said:


> you didn't say what exactly so I assume you mean..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You read my mind.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety made me a cool background pic and and message bar ^_^


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This site sometimes makes me feel lonelier, but I can't seem to drag myself away.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Coooooornbreaaaaaaaad.

I am in a cornbread coma.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't hate the playa, hate the game.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

It occurred to me just recently that most of my anxiety around appointments has nothing to do with the actual social aspect of the dentist/doctor/whatever, it's a fear of being embarrassed because I'm late and/or unprepared. So it turns out like the dreams and I'm an hour late and I forget to put on my trousers, so what? :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

You know that feeling when you sleep to long and you feel a little sick. Yep I am there and it sucks! Movie time


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok so a bunch of teenage girls shouted at me to look in their direction from a house window. they kept giggling in an annoying manner. then one of them said she thought i was cute. weird. i thought that kind of behaviour was exclusive to males.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

4,000


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

mints should be served with anything bad breath causing at restaurants.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I got my technologically impaired grandma addicted to Angry Birds.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so in love with Foster the People. This album is addicting.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

"I hate chintzy malls. There's nothing more depressing than a chintzy mall"


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I like to eat my dessert before main courses at restaurants, causing people to look at me funny. But it makes me feel better because I know I'm different and I could die happy if I did during the main course. Plus, it doesn't make me feel bloated or anything afterwards.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't want any of the things you are offering me. I don't want to work hard, because I don't want to achieve anything. I have no ambition.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

barczyl said:


> I like to eat my dessert before main courses at restaurants, causing people to look at me funny. But it makes me feel better because I know I'm different and I could die happy if I did during the main course. Plus, it doesn't make me feel bloated or anything afterwards.


That reminds me of that movie Remember me. The girl said exactly the same as you what you said.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

The Plan- Stay in my PJ's all day long. Watch a few movies. Maybe read something and try to relax this is my last weekend to fully relax for a while. Cant believe I am moving in less than a week and starting a new job right away. Oh my anxiety better stay under control!


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> *My horrendous execution is definitely funnier than the concept, but I hope you can find some humor in this.*


OMG!! :haha Fantastic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf that is weird :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Been to college for a day and Im already tired of it lol


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> OMG!! :haha Fantastic.


Yes! 15 minutes well spent. :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys I have moved up three whole decades!

When I first started seeing a guy at 18 or so, my mom gave me this book. This book was published in 1956, and yes, that is teenages drinking milkshakes on the cover. It had very useful advice, such as how to ask girls to drive-ins and how to "know when to stop" when you were touching a boy.









But now I am seeing my second boyfriend, and this are going pretty good. My mom commented on that this morning and then handed over _this_, published in 1982. 









I don't know whether to laugh, cry, or read it.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I see and read a lot of ridiculous stuff....


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Face.palm. .....*sigh*


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys I have moved up three whole decades!
> 
> When I first started seeing a guy at 18 or so, my mom gave me this book. This book was published in 1956, and yes, that is teenages drinking milkshakes on the cover. It had very useful advice, such as how to ask girls to drive-ins and how to "know when to stop" when you were touching a boy...
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I'm doing the first two right now. You never know, reading it might be good for a laugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My "beach day" was interrupted by a rain storm and then two passign storms - in a three hour period.
Now, it's sunny, 7:30pm, and I have to call my mom. :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> hmmmmmmmm


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

o.o





O.O

*pokes and runs*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> o.o
> 
> ...


:twak !!!! Darn you!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Letdown of the day, when you get a notification saying you where quoted when you werent :rain


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm going to have a face like a roofers nailbag when I'm thirty if I don't start wearing more sunscreen..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I used sunscreen today! :banana


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> :twak !!!! Darn you!


Teehee. Come find me! :hide


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I used sunscreen today! :banana


But sunscreen smells ... :b



GunnyHighway said:


> Teehee. Come find me! :hide


:wife


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> :wife


If you're gonna beat me, can we at least do this? :spank

:teeth

:blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> If you're gonna beat me, can we at least do this? :spank
> 
> :teeth
> 
> :blank


Sounds hot !


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> Sounds hot !


Awww yeah. :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

So many choices.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Letdown of the day, when you get a notification saying you where quoted when you werent :rain


quote...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
:yay...:lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Awww yeah. :boogie


 Well now your getting to happy about this :con


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> Well now your getting to happy about this :con


I guess I should put my pants back on? :blank


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Some people are just damned to a life of loneliness


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

sophiek said:


> Some people are just damned to a life of loneliness


Yeeeep. :|


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Probably should have not spent that money or saved some, so I could have bought my 5.1 surround sound for my dorm room when I go back for college.

Probably going to make the floors shake with my 2.1 speaker set anyways. 

10.2 surround sound is still the ideal one for me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

_okay, they're gone.....but we don't have much time. let's move out..._


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> I guess I should put my pants back on? :blank


NO I am not finished with you !


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> NO I am not finished with you !


o________________o

:whip


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


> ^ lulz!
> 
> it just happened to me! in the NES hmmm post! what's it mean????


I have an explanation !










Here is an example :

I quoted this :









(link is here)

And if I go back to that thread and only try to quote one thing say this message :









(same thread)

I use a quote not a +" thingy either just to quote that one message and I get this :










Did not realize that it does that, so ermm it quoted like 8 people giving them annoying notifications .

:blush :hide :cry


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hmm it does not do it anymore Drew is playing mind games :rain /.//


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

No grrrrr .... :doh bleh.... its not doing what it did before when I tested it !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NES said:


> But sunscreen smells ... :b
> 
> :wife


My sunscreen is unscented SPF 15 - the kind that won't wash off when I run :lol.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

> You're crazy, kay!


I am not!



> You are too.


Prove it !



> Ehh your talking to yourself right now. :um


:| My mind is fighting ....


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I want so bad to be happy. It's hard to believe that just a few short months ago I really was happy and believed I was going to be just fine. Now, i feel lost like a part of me is missing. 

Anyone else start to feel better but then slip back?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

beautifully strange said:


> I want so bad to be happy. It's hard to believe that just a few short months ago I really was happy and believed I was going to be just fine. Now, i feel lost like a part of me is missing.
> 
> Anyone else start to feel better but then slip back?


All The Time!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just saw a bum with some pretty gnarly dreadlocks, also the wifi @ uni seems to be working for once, it's a miracle!!1


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

NES said:


> I am not!
> 
> Prove it !
> 
> :| My mind is fighting ....


...... *stops whispering in Kay's ear* :um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> ...... *stops whispering in Kay's ear* :um


:lol  ------------------------- :twak


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

:mum:idea:cig:eyes;:wink​


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah poop.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I think my new skincare regimen is going very well!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Did I hear you come in? I did, didn't I? I think I'm going to wait until your back is turned and then I'm going to pounce on you and lick your head. That's what you want people to do, isn't it? Says so on your Facebook, I've heard. Second thought, I'd rather not be poisoned. Perhaps, I'll just look at you glaringly and return to my quarters. Muahahaha! 

I dunno, did I say I was bored?

:no


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I lessthanthree louis ck.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think this forum makes me anxious. As strange as that sounds.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

beautifully strange said:


> I want so bad to be happy. It's hard to believe that just a few short months ago I really was happy and believed I was going to be just fine. Now, i feel lost like a part of me is missing.
> 
> Anyone else start to feel better but then slip back?


This is not uncommon. Many people need a number of attempts to quit smoking. However, the more times you make a comeback after a setback, the less likely it becomes to relapse.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You are just messin' with everything.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I think this forum makes me anxious. As strange as that sounds.


:squeeze 8)   :squeeze


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have finally figured out how to use the self timer on my camera, AND I now know what I need to do to take good pictures using a black background/display - use the +/- button to fiddle around with the f stop! at last, I can make some headway! It used to take me a couple of hours to get just an okay photo of just one piece! and now maybe I can get to bed some time before midnight!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It is happening again... :|


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I have finally figured out how to use the self timer on my camera, AND I now know what I need to do to take good pictures using a black background/display - use the +/- button to fiddle around with the f stop! at last, I can make some headway! It used to take me a couple of hours to get just an okay photo of just one piece! and now maybe I can get to bed some time before midnight!


F-stops are some pretty powerful juju, it's true. Hopefully you'll be using your newfound powers for good?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Comment ça marche?


Je ne suis pas sûr, mais, si je découvre, je vais vous dire.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should have booked my appointment for Tuesday morning instead, I may call to rearrange first thing


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been playing monopoly for too long!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good friend of mine was stabbed and was 2mm away from being killed last night. So scary to think just how quickly and easily it can all end for someone.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Good friend of mine was stabbed and was 2mm away from being killed last night. So scary to think just how quickly and easily it can all end for someone.


:O ....I hope he makes a speedy recovery. :heart

so....... after putting off pruning the roses I decided to do it! So I have like 15 do get through and after number 4 I was rushing a little and as I pulled my hand away my little finger on my right hand dragged across a thorn. >_< It sliced it open good and proper and I freaked and ran inside for a bandaid. I was stressing from how open it is that I put the bandaid on too tight!!! I just loosened it and it felt gross, it's throbbing and now I'm going to eat left over pizza and feel sorry for myself. 
After four years of pruning these roses I've had that happen :/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Good friend of mine was stabbed and was 2mm away from being killed last night. So scary to think just how quickly and easily it can all end for someone.


Eek! That's really scary. I hope your friend feels alright.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, he is ok, the knife was 10cm into his back, very lucky boy. Hope the trash gets to know a jail cell like the back of his hand.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> F-stops are some pretty powerful juju, it's true. Hopefully you'll be using your newfound powers for good?


considering how technologically challenged i can be, the learning curve will still be somewhat steep, giving you villagers time to run for the hills. save your baked goods! lock up your bagels and croissants!


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:3


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I should only worry about one thing at a time...really.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought it said "Wall Crap" :doh. It is definitely Monday.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

A person who has social anxiety is *NOT* the same as a person who has social anxiety *disorder*.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

akdfj;aksldjfklajd;sjkadjkdadfsafskdfdfsldfsdfsjdfsdfss


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone ever seen a sexy werewolf doll? Too bad - I own one.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

A little late, but 500 POSTS!!! WOOO! Only took me a few years.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> hmmmm


Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Also, I hate IDE. Stupid jumpers.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

How did I pull a muscle in my neck in my sleep! Not fun!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

1000th post, matey! oh sas, you are so fine you are so fine you blow my mind, oh sas...bit carried away maybe...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hadron said:


> 1000th post, matey! oh sas, you are so fine you are so fine you blow my mind, oh sas...bit carried away maybe...


You've been here sense 2009 :b But congrats ! :yay :clap :yay

<looks at my post count> :hide


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

JACK LAYTON DIED. oh my goodness :cry OH MY GODDDDDD


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

NES said:


> You've been here sense 2009 :b But congrats ! :yay :clap :yay
> 
> <looks at my post count> :hide


cheers, mate. and yo, don't forget to have some respect for your elders. :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Why did he have to die? Rest in peace, good man.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you, Student Client Services.

Took you long enough.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Thank you, Student Client Services.
> 
> Took you long enough.



York?



atticusfinch said:


> Why did he have to die? Rest in peace, good man.


Yeah I'm choked up tbh. I can't read his final letter....not yet.

#2000.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm freezing because I ate a Frosty.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

So much hate so much anger
It's consuming me


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

I am eternally inflamed?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Dental plan!


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

When you've lost someone to cancer, every time you hear that its taken another person, it hits you a bit harder. Jack Layton was the best PM Canada never had, may he rest in peace.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Dental plan!


Lisa needs braces.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Next challenge to tackle: Writing a 6-8 line blurb about myself that a whole class of college students is going to read. Oh boy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The cobwebs are multiplying.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow has today been a total trainwreck


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Friendships bring hardships sometimes even pain, but solitude and loneliness is not worth the pain. The good that you get out of being with people and having true friends is irreplaceable and far more worth getting burned about then getting burned on your own anyway and getting nothing in return.

-------

You know what?? **** this life!!!! I'm gonna start going out with friends more often and kick my *** out of this hole I got into. I'll be a normal person again with my own eccentricities, which makes me an interesting person. I'll start making new friends, I'll get therapy if I need to. I am NOT gonna throw my life to waste. Watch me in 6 months and you'll see the difference  Promise. I will devote all my time and energy into getting better. No more whining, more actions


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was surprisingly good . I'll take eight more, please!

I'm actually sorta dying to go with them, but I can't go if I have no one to go with FMMFL!


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Incubus was awesome last night!

We had a falling out with one of our friends though...things got pretty childish. :blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Eliza said:


> Lisa needs braces.


Dental Plan!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Laptop! I would like one free Internet, please!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When I grow up, Im going to go to Bovine University!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Dental plan!


Lisa needs braces!


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I am glad some people got entertained on my behalf. karma is a bytch though


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Gwadd why can't I just be 18 yet !


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Slept from noon until 6. Now going to bed at 10:30. #thatsalotofsleeping


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sophiek said:


> Friendships bring hardships sometimes even pain, but solitude and loneliness is not worth the pain. The good that you get out of being with people and having true friends is irreplaceable and far more worth getting burned about then getting burned on your own anyway and getting nothing in return.
> 
> -------
> 
> You know what?? **** this life!!!! I'm gonna start going out with friends more often and kick my *** out of this hole I got into. I'll be a normal person again with my own eccentricities, which makes me an interesting person. I'll start making new friends, I'll get therapy if I need to. I am NOT gonna throw my life to waste. Watch me in 6 months and you'll see the difference  Promise. I will devote all my time and energy into getting better. No more whining, more actions


You sound very motivated, good on you.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate feeling an eyelash fall out. The agony!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a theory about socialization regarding males and females that is not misogynistic.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

_Like a Rhinestone Cowboy...._


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My cat smells kind of poopy. I don't know if it is poop or rain or both.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tuesday = Friday - 3.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm just not hungry. =/


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The worst part about a vacation is when it ends.

On the plus side, I don't have to be back to work until Thursday, so I still have some time to continue to excel at being lazy. 8)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm just not hungry. =/


Yea, poopy kitty smell aften causes me to loose my appetite as well.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Eliza said:


> York?


... Erhh, yeah.

_(How'd you know? Is our **** reputation known all over the world? This is sad. Unless, you're assuming the University of York? In that case, no.)_


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm leaving for San Francisco tomorrow morning and have nothing really planned yet >< Gotta get on that.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

playing stick ball with myself was a real blast.

no, seriously! i lost all my squash balls and i'm pissed that i can't take a full series of whacks today.

i found a nice, sturdy closet rod a few weeks ago, with exceptional girth btw, and i knew exactly what to do with it. (It's not a cheap play since i'm primarily going for a gravitational height factor, meaning, ideally it has gotta be a thick, heavy poll. hand eye coordination is not crucial here, but bat speed certainly is). i scrounged up some fresh squash balls and went out into the field to hit some overhead pops (the perpendicularly staunch drives have the most potential). i'm challenging my personal best for total air time trajectory. i won't tell what i'm at right now because that's a state secret, but i'll just say that it's well beyond five seconds of net flight. a few timely bursts of aggression, some whippoorwill wrist action, and i'll continue to squeeze extra milliseconds on to my current high.

alas, with little self control, i'd gotten to driving some nasty liners and sky blasts, in testing the edging's canopy, and sure enough, found myself scouring the underbrush and deep woods for projectiles, to no avail.

i guess i could get another can of ****ty penns if i weren't such a damn slag. tennis balls offer no torque in comparison.

when i say "squash balls" i really mean "racquetballs". I think they should switch the universal name branding for just that component of the equipment and related patents, such that, what we currently know as a racquetball will suddenly, but officially be marketed as a squash ball and vice versa. this is one of my pet peeves and it should be addressed, because it's not like it couldn't be changed back again. the rackets can stay as they are. it may get confusing, but i don't give a **** cause ******** like me don't go to the gym. i just need the balls adjusted, for posterity's sake, so that i can enjoy dickind around my farm when the tractors break down and i don't feel like fixing them. Hence, i'll always take a cheaply made penn over the crap hi-bounce pinky, because the rubber has far superior elasticity.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My brother and I are on computers in the same room; it's kind of weird.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

At least 50% of what is talked about on this site is love/dating or the lack of. After three years I just noticed this!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's amazing how badly I am hoarding stuff now that I am moving out in a week. Half full box of kleenex in the bathroom? My parents won't miss this. I'll just pack it. And all the extra toothbrushes. And the shampoo. And EVERYTHING ITS FREE I MUST HAVE IT.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a headache; I should probably go to bed.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

**** that nicotine patch-- the darkness crept inside for a while


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yet, I'm still awake.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm just gonna do my job right from now on and **** everything else.  I'll get in everyday on time, etc. I want to keep this job.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

sophiek said:


> I'm just gonna do my job right from now on and **** everything else.  I'll get in everyday on time, etc. I want to keep this job.


:high5


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> My cat smells kind of poopy. I don't know if it is poop or rain or both.


maybe your kittah has a cold and can't smell anything but doesn't realise, so after every time it gives itself the sniff test it thinks "awweessoommmesss I'm good to go!", but really...isn't.... but doesn't realise.... poor kittah, if only there was someway you explain. Maybe you could stand in front of your kittah, point at it then make licking actions and then keep pointing back at it between licks?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I wont forget this, and I will miss it greatly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to buy a basic painting kit & take up the art even if I suck at it


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

We're all going to die.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

^ 'If you could flick a switch and open your third eye / You'd see that / We should never be afraid to die' ♫

Although realistically we should be crippled with fearrrr ♪

I ordered a pizza (9:15 PM, 1000 calories + 500 in watermelon and chilli with rice, not bad). Pizza is the answer to all questions.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> We're all going to die.












.
.
.
.
....wait *thinks* ...oh..... oh yeah we are! oops :/


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

so anyway I was at the shops today with my mum and ....well ...after awhile it got a little boring particularly when she stopped to look at some books so I reluctantly checked out a few, mostly in the children's section and.... found this...










though when I looked at it my mind saw this...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^
The little bit in Piglet's mouth made me lose it. :rofl

What a terrible title for a book.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Piglet is such a horribly disgusting little creature, sickening. I'm glad I didn't pick it up and flick through it.. mind would of = blown. >_<


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

i lol'd 
piglet is all like YES MOAR MOAR I AM IMMORTAL


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

in many lifetimes no matter how many times we meet
it's not enough


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

daww


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My brother was a cute kid...he was (/is) a crazy person, too. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The _"Plain Jane"_ look can be so becoming in my eyes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So tired of this


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm applying to subway. Making sandwiches in front of people has to suck.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^I said no hot peppers, *****:b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I'm applying to subway. Making sandwiches in front of people has to ****.


You could try wearing a balaclava.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i need someone to dare me do something anxity inducing.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I'm drunk in the middle of the day. That never happens, I assure you :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


>


I LOVE THIS! :clap:clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Woke up right away checked my email then thought oh I should order some clothes!  Haha! So I made a small order and now feel like I can start the day! I can not wait to start my super well paying job!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

California Adventure may be an inferior theme park but at least they serve alcohol. I could drink glojitos all day every day. And I would have if they weren't 11.50 each.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

This thread terrifies me for some unknown reason, BUT I'M POSTING IN IT!! TAKE THAT, SA! 

yeeaaaah.


:hide


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> ... Erhh, yeah.
> 
> _(How'd you know? Is our **** reputation known all over the world? This is sad. Unless, you're assuming the University of York? In that case, no.)_


Nope, good ol' YorkU...Miss it sometimes :sigh I graduated a year ago, I dealt with that **** reputation for 5 and a half long years :no and I did have frequent tug-of-wars with Student Client Services. I still love York though and defend it to the death :lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

who keeps stealing all the chairs from the common room?!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*I felt an earth quake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I kind of did. I wouldn't have known about it except I heard it on the radio. I was working on a computer and the case just kept rattling for a while.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Is chocolate covered honeycomb the greatest invention of all time?

I submit that it is.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not a big chocolate fan, but that sounds quite interesting...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

NES said:


> *I felt an earth quake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Sorry, I got up from the computer to walk around a bit.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Is chocolate covered honeycomb the greatest invention of all time?
> 
> I submit that it is.


Ahhhh I just saw this!! A long-time confidante in Nawleans swears that chocolate covered honeycomb (the commercial kind, that is - real honeycomb, if you meant that, is probably wayyyy better) is extremely uncommon in the U.S. I've shipped kilograms of Crunchie and Violet Crumble to her. She also swears that there's a difference between the two. :sus


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My hair is too small to put in a ponytail but it's getting all over my face. Guess I'll just have to tuck it behind my ears and resign myself to looking like a monkey. Mmmm the triteness of this post is quite impressive.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I was going to get angry at my bladder but I just remembered that I've guzzled a litre of water and a cup of tea within the last hour.

Sigh. *goes to the potty again*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I feel exhausted and I don't know why.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I'm not a big chocolate fan, but that sounds quite interesting...


It is. :yes I was suspicious of it at first, but now I love it.



Ballerina said:


> Ahhhh I just saw this!! A long-time confidante in Nawleans swears that chocolate covered honeycomb (the commercial kind, that is - real honeycomb, if you meant that, is probably wayyyy better) is extremely uncommon in the U.S. I've shipped kilograms of Crunchie and Violet Crumble to her. She also swears that there's a difference between the two. :sus


Your friend is right, it's pretty rare. I only discovered it last year. I didn't even know such a wonderful thing existed before that. From what I've seen, it's only available in specialty chocolate stores. And Disneyland. :boogie


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


>


^ nicely played :lol


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

au Lait said:


> It is. :yes I was suspicious of it at first, but now I love it.
> 
> Your friend is right, it's pretty rare. I only discovered it last year. I didn't even know such a wonderful thing existed before that. From what I've seen, it's only available in specialty chocolate stores. And Disneyland. :boogie


It's like biting into a huge, crunchy waifer of caramel, GunnyHighway.

Ahahaha Disneyland. Truly the happiest place on Earth. The same here holds for popular U.S. candy like Reese's, Hershey's, Twinkies, Jelly Belly; specialty chocolate stores.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

"It's the Freakin Catalina Winemixer! "


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Que pasa SA? xD
> 
> (essay, get it? lol)
> 
> I failed. lol


:no

i have no idea what you mean...
sorry!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Ha! You fail!
> 
> And I know what you look like and sound like now.
> Via your youtube post. lol


i don't faaaail :cry

and oh dear, oh dear, je suis trés gêné :hide

i can speak foreign too!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> That's right! You better hide under that chair! For your own safety!
> 
> Speak it often?


:afr :afr

and yeah all the time. nobody can ever understand me :stu :b


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Haha!
> I can speak 10 different languages, cept no one understands me either. =\


hahaha ohh we're such emos, nobody understands us :rain :rain


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


>


i'm not versed on internet memes :stu :stu


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Haha!
> I can speak 10 different languages, cept no one understands me either. =\





rainbowOne said:


> hahaha ohh we're such emos, nobody understands us :rain :rain


I am fluent in pig Latin.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> LOL its okay, its okay.
> 
> I find it strange some people don't know what they are here, when they cant live without the internet. And internet=memes
> 
> ...


JAMIE!! TUT TUT PIGS ARE FRIENDS NOT FOOD ETC

and haha I get confused by all the meme things so I stay away :stu


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

lawl my cat looks like such a fat***. He's so cute.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I accidently the whole coke bottle. Is that bad?


i have no idea :stu









^changing subject, we need this smiley here, agreed?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel bad eating bacon.  Babe the pig. But then I...don't. :um:cry
How dare the internet originally be intended for university research! :steam I'm too well versed in memes (yucks) and not familiar enough with university research eeeeep. I love troll dad at the moment. Oldie but a goodie etc.



rainbowOne said:


> i have no idea :stu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED. I'd like more random smileys, because my posts too often sound more serious than I mean.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I just had a short convo w/ the pizza delivery man in Spanish. Awesome! I'm so stoked  He said he liked my Spanish. :banana


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Demerzel said:


> I just had a short convo w/ the pizza delivery man in Spanish. Awesome  He said he liked my Spanish. :banana


:high5


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Such a sleepy day.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> I am fluent in pig Latin.


I am fluent in sheep Latin.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Mike 1 - stupid freaking annoying computer virus 0 :yay :twak


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

random


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thought


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

The wonderful world of credit and savings. Bank of America even has a chocolate river running through it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot what I was going to post here so I'll just leave people replies. Oh no!



rainbowOne said:


> This thread terrifies me for some unknown reason, BUT I'M POSTING IN IT!! TAKE THAT, SA!
> 
> yeeaaaah.
> 
> :hide


Welcome! :boogie



Ballerina said:


> Sorry, I got up from the computer to walk around a bit.


Thank you for making me lol again.



tutliputli said:


> My hair is too small to put in a ponytail but it's getting all over my face. Guess I'll just have to tuck it behind my ears and resign myself to looking like a monkey. Mmmm the triteness of this post is quite impressive.


Are you growing your hair, or are you late on a haircut? Your hair is always in perfect condition, so it seems unusual, hah.



Eliza said:


> I was going to get angry at my bladder but I just remembered that I've guzzled a litre of water and a cup of tea within the last hour.
> 
> Sigh. *goes to the potty again*


Welcome to my life! I pee more often than pregnant women.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

^ thank you for the welcome!! I like this thread I think. It's like jumping into a swimming pool, you know when you dip your toe in and its cold and horrible? and then you jump in and it's quite nice actually. yeah like that.

....ignore me as it's late(early??) and i am probably making no sense :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, no worries, that definitely makes sense to me.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

oh good! 

anyway, I think I shall go to bed now. almost 4am, mmm I need to sort out my sleep. 

goodnight!!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Is chocolate covered honeycomb the greatest invention of all time?


^Truly it is a wonder.

I just ran half a mile and my foot feels okay so far!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

/Contemplates offering Smurfy a foot massage

/Maybe that would be weird

/Definitely..since you just posted his avatar in the pics that make you happy thread

/and you looked at his profile twice...which makes you a stalker

/and added him on last.fm...definitely a stalker

Eeek!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> /Contemplates offering Smurfy a foot massage
> 
> /Maybe that would be weird
> 
> ...


*Is now insanely jealous of "Smurfy"...You sly *******.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> ...definitely a stalker


Haha, no worries, I don't mind being stalked by such pleasant company.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Passport stuff done, but I forgot I'll probably be away when it arrives...someone will have to mail it to me.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

why am i in love????? this sucks a lot.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I really don't care if ppl hate me anymore. I can't make everyone like me. & there's always goin to b that one prick that tells me ****. So if someone calls me some of the following: *****, ****, conceited, spoiled, brat, weird...etc I'm not going to give a fuk anymore cause they don't know me and are just assuming things by my appearance so they can **** off and **** themselves up their ***.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Tess4u said:


> I really don't care if ppl hate me anymore. I can't make everyone like me. & there's always goin to b that one prick that tells me ****. So if someone calls me some of the following: *****, ****, conceited, spoiled, brat, weird...etc I'm not going to give a fuk anymore cause they don't know me and are just assuming things by my appearance so they can **** off and **** themselves up their ***.


YEAAAAH that's the spirit!! :high5


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

3 days and counting until my last day here. WHY am I not more excited!> I think I am getting so used to being anti social and I know moving is not going to let me be that I guess it's freaking me out a bit. I need a good long smoke session!  I wish.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Benadryl kind of night. I need sleep!!!!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes life makes me feel *inadequate*


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm tired and it's not even 11pm yet. What is this madness??


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lately I've been thinking of this whenever I'm bored and then feel even worse. I'm bored nearly every moment I'm not going nuts from anxiety.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I really need to get my car fixed. 
I really need to go to the dentist.
I really need to go the doctor.
I really need to buy some new clothes.
I really need to get a job.
I really need to make some friends.
I really need to move out.
I really need to get a girlfriend.
I really need to stop spending so much time online.
I really need to seek professional help. 
I really need to stop watching so much TV.
I really need to cut down on the video games.
I really need to keep my room clean.
I really need to read more.
I really need to sleep better hours.
I really need to ...

Ah, **** it!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Well poop. An earthquake just woke me up. Only a 3.6 according to google. Just a baby, but still strong enough that I felt it.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> I am fluent in sheep Latin.


I am fluent in bovine Latin.



strawberryjulius said:


> Welcome to my life! I pee more often than pregnant women.


Thank youuu for making me lol again. :teeth


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's 2am and I can't sleep so I just ordered a bunch of needlework patterns online!

Wheeeeeee!

Seriously I am so excited to get them how sad am I?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


>


I fell for it!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Coulds/woulds/shoulds say a lot about people. When I attempted to start homework, I would often say something along the lines of, "I'd love to stay, but I should do my homework in 10 minutes." "I should start the essay after dinner." "I should stop worrying." I'd fully intend to start and complete all of the above, but the rest of me had already made up her mind that we were incapable of doing anything more stimulating than shoe-shopping. I will start the essay after dinner? I will start the essay now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Are you growing your hair, or are you late on a haircut? Your hair is always in perfect condition, so it seems unusual, hah.


Haha, thank you  I'm not growing it, no. It was raining all day so it went all fluffy and Wurzel Gummage-esque. Bits of it kept making their way into my eyes and mouth and it was getting annoying.

---------------

Note to self: avoid seeing Pete Burns' face whilst high


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a bandaid on my finger and I don't think the wound has mended/sealed shut yet and I need to shower and wash my hair, this sucks .... maybe I can just put like ten bandaids on my finger.. *ideas*.... hhmmmm.......................................................... ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu _<---*at finger*._


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

You stick them in glasses of milk and the flavour is infused through the straw. :heart


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> I have a bandaid on my finger and I don't think the wound has mended/sealed shut yet and I need to shower and wash my hair, this sucks .... maybe I can just put like ten bandaids on my finger.. *ideas*.... hhmmmm.......................................................... ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu _<---*at finger*._


Duct tape is secretly the best band-aid.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

then I take it off and it rips the wound open again >_< I've felt it come open a few times like when putting my hand in my pocket etc. I'm going to seal it up good!

so good it will kinda proportionately resemble this...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to fall back to sleep.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I hate waking up in the middle of the night and not being able to fall back to sleep.


At least you fall asleep in the first place. 5:29 AM and counting...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> At least you fall asleep in the first place. 5:29 AM and counting...


I know that feeling all too well. Down with insomnia!!

Hope you're able to fall asleep soon. :yes


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Artist trading card group. Dead or alive?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I know that feeling all too well. Down with insomnia!!


Up with miniskirts. :b


> Hope you're able to fall asleep soon. :yes


Thanks. I realize my previous post wasn't very sympathetic. Hope you can get back to sleep.

Honestly, why haven't we evolved to the point that we can manually shut ourselves down? Better yet, why hasn't anybody invented off switches (Ambien and weed don't count). Come on scientists, what are we paying you for?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

===D 
^
this means penis usually, but how are we supposed to know if this does- =D


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> ===D
> ^
> this means penis usually, but how are we supposed to know if this does- =D


Penis: 8==D

smiley: =D

approach carefully!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> Penis: 8==D
> 
> smiley: =D
> 
> approach carefully!


What about those who've been neutered?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

People keep being nice to me and making me lol. It is nice.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> What about those who've been neutered?


0==D

^--just an empty ball bag ...perhaps?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I've wanted to collect butterflies and moths for years, but don't have the heart for it. Finding deceased specimens is too difficult, and on that point, where do animals and insects go to die? I can't step outside without seeking flocks of doves and pigeons, but rarely do I see dead ones. The same with cabbage moths. 
I wonder what the ratio is for dead creatures:living creatures, if dead creatures are described as still recognizable by their loved ones.

"An *elephant graveyard* (also written *elephant's graveyard* or *elephants' graveyard*) is a place where, according to legend, older elephants instinctively direct themselves when they reach a certain age. They then die there alone, far from the group. The term has entered the proverbial store of English metaphors as a venerable repository or resting place for a collection, group or type."


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Like on the Lion King!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm the only person who hasn't seen that movie(!)(!!!($)@ Do you have an idea over the ratio of dead things to living things? The info's detrimental to how many rations I should store in my bunker before the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Wait.... you've not seen the Lion King?!?
Stop everything, GO AND WATCH IT NOW! 

so in the zombie apocalypse will there be zombie flies and beetles and things too? like all the moths i've ever squished.... eeeeek.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

rainbowOne said:


> so in the zombie apocalypse will there be zombie flies and beetles and things too? like all the moths i've ever squished.... eeeeek.


Zombie moths...Least. Threatening. Monsters. Ever. Oh, dear God, that undead moth is slowly fluttering in my general direction, whatever will I do.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I take it you've never been attacked by giant moths then!! They don't flutter slowly, they sort of explode at you!! ugh!! They're awful..

alright then. zombie spiders? wasps?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> I take it you've never been attacked by giant moths then!! They don't flutter slowly, they sort of explode at you!! ugh!! They're awful..
> 
> alright then. zombie spiders? wasps?


They're not scared to zoom into your face.  I love moths. 


Godless1 said:


> Zombie moths...Least. Threatening. Monsters. Ever. Oh, dear God, that undead moth is slowly fluttering in my general direction, whatever will I do.


:teeth 


rainbowOne said:


> Wait.... you've not seen the Lion King?!?
> Stop everything, GO AND WATCH IT NOW!
> 
> so in the zombie apocalypse will there be zombie flies and beetles and things too? like all the moths i've ever squished.... eeeeek.


I'M DREADFUL. I keep reminding myself to rent it. Hakuna matataaa. I could dig that.
Do you read Rotten Tomatoes often? It's that huge, very popular critics' site on film and television. Their critics' choice lists are jammed with huge names from places like New York Times and Huffington Post. The Top 100 Movies Of All Time list is predictably filled with arthouse films and documentaries, like their other lists, but the difference is that #2 is Toy Story 2, and #4 is Toy Story. :teeth I liked The Incredibles, Finding Nemo and Hoodwinked better. 
YES. I don't kill insects because 1) it would be hypocritical if the situation arose where I had to beg hyperintelligent space aliens to spare my life 2) I'm scared I'll kill an Animorph.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

rainbowOne said:


> I take it you've never been attacked by giant moths then!! *They don't flutter slowly, they sort of explode at you*!! ugh!! They're awful..


Oh for sure, but zombification (F you red line, it's totally a word) leads to a significant decrease in speed.



> alright then. zombie spiders? wasps?


Zombie spiders, while creepy, would ultimately be very easy to squash. Zombie wasps, on the other hand, could be quite the threat, especially in swarms. :afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My cat always comes upstairs and sleeps on my lap when I need to- oh, nevermind, he jumped off.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^:sus


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Oh for sure, but zombification (F you red line, it's totally a word) leads to a significant decrease in speed.
> 
> Zombie spiders, while creepy, would ultimately be very easy to squash. Zombie wasps, on the other hand, could be quite the threat, especially in swarms. :afr


If zombie wasps also have decreased speed and velocity, they don't pose a large threat. Their stinging defense raises an interesting point, but if all zombies acquire the ability to zombify by bite, their predator level is that of moths and spiders. We should fear creatures with a higher preexisting running speed than us. The average human can run at 16 mph, while the cheetah can run, according to thetravelalmanac.com, 70 mph. If we don't limit ourselves to land-based organisms, the sail fish can swim at 68 mph and the peregrine falcon is accepted as the creature capable of the fastest speed in the world at 200+ mph. 
We should be concerned about zombie sail fish, peregrine falcons and cheetahs. Wasps, indeed. 


strawberryjulius said:


> My cat always comes upstairs and sleeps on my lap when I need to- oh, nevermind, he jumped off.


That was kind of a weird post. :sus


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ugh i just awoke from sleep and i have to go to work soon. hopefully this day goes by quickly.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> If zombie wasps also have decreased speed and velocity, they don't pose a large threat. Their stinging defense raises an interesting point, but if all zombies acquire the ability to zombify by bite, their predator level is that of moths and spiders. We should fear creatures with a higher preexisting running speed than us. The average human can run at 16 mph, while the cheetah can run, according to thetravelalmanac.com, 70 mph. If we don't limit ourselves to land-based organisms, the sail fish can swim at 68 mph and the *peregrine falcon is accepted as the creature capable of the fastest speed in the world at 200+ mph. *
> We should be concerned about zombie sail fish, peregrine falcons and cheetahs. Wasps, indeed.


Dear lord, well, zombie birds in general would be a nightmare.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1633302/

I must find a copy of that movie.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ice cream makes a fine breakfast.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Dear lord, well, zombie birds in general would be a nightmare.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1633302/
> 
> I must find a copy of that movie.


Ahahaa I love z movies. They're fantastic. I'm finding someone to watch Manos: Hands of Fate and Plan 9 with sometime. Your post made me think of Hitchcock's The Birds. I dhsjfdsnfjdsnfjdsnf love him. 1/6 of his filmography down, a million more movies to go.



strawberryjulius said:


> My cat always comes upstairs and sleeps on my lap when I need to- oh, nevermind, he jumped off.


In all seriousness, we need a cat thread. I'm a total victim to the bizarre compulsion that fells many of us, over cats. Like many mental illnesses, it seems to develop in adolescence. I take x9324093240 photos of my overly friendly neighbourhood cats and coax them inside my apartment.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I could really sleep another few hours. But no work it is. :/


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

New laptop!His names Fernando Spike Gallen.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've slept so much that my eyeballs kinda hurt now. Weird. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We had a classic vending machine moment tonight at work, the one guy put his money in & his chips got stuck & we all laughed. First he shook the machine a bit, then someone recommended he try a tape measure. After a bit of that I gave him some more change to try again but it didn't work. Finally another guy got up, put some change in & bought the bag of chips next to the one that was stuck hoping to knock both out but it didn't work, we all laughed again. He starting shaking the machine & instead of the chips falling down a chocolate bar did, lol. He shook it some more & then the chips fell too


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lold^^^^^


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> Up with miniskirts. :b


YES! :b



Godless1 said:


> Thanks. I realize my previous post wasn't very sympathetic. Hope you can get back to sleep.


No worries.  Thanks, I did get back to sleep right after I made my last post in this thread.



Godless1 said:


> Honestly, why haven't we evolved to the point that we can manually shut ourselves down? Better yet, why hasn't anybody invented off switches (Ambien and weed don't count). Come on scientists, what are we paying you for?


I know right?? Science can invent the Twinkie, which never goes stale, and yet they can't help me with my sleeping problems. I feel like writing an angry letter.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Well I thought it was the dog meant to be at the foot of the bed- sleeping... and if he is lucy at the foot of the bed on the bed laying at your feet... Not you curled up at the end of the bed where your feet are meant to go cos the dog took lover the pillow and under the blanket sleeping warmly x.x


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Phone got deactivated again. My parents aren't paying it and I have no job to pay for it myself. It's my only form of communication as well.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts, Happy Thoughts


Nope still pissed still sad
:sigh


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Have so much cleaning to do :/ I hate having to move!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Name changers, name changers everywhere:wife


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^:haha i haven't noticed anyone..within the last few days, anyway :lol

------

my headphones have finally broken RIP it's been a good 10 years i think :lol i remember going to best buy after school one day and getting them. sony mdr-v150. so damn durable. i can stil use them though but not in public :haha

----

dang i should have drunk earlier i mean later that way it would help me sleep. no point being drunk at 8:30 pm.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got a serious problem. Oh well.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

That Kardashian mother has got to be the most conceited person I've ever seen. Hand in your sash and scepter, Billy Corgan.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't. Wait. For. Summer. To. End.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

IamDmitriKaramazovandtheworldismyfather.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> That Kardashian mother has got to be the most conceited person I've ever seen. Hand in your sash and scepter, Billy Corgan.


hehehe.

_(I agree, though.)_


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> lold^^^^^
> 
> [dog gif]


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

700th post


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

^ :yay Congratulations on the arbitrary achievement.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's still very low


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to buy new paint brushes. And play Okami. 
I kind of want to add to this: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=okami+community+scroll#/d1yill5


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Estelle said:


> And play Okami.


Me too. :clap

Cleaning up my room is no fun. I want to be lazy and play games.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> hehehe.


I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm halfway down the stairs - I'm not at the bottom - I'm not at the top.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I just looked in the mirror and apparantly I'm so tired that my eyes look like I've been dripping red ink into them.
Sign I should have an early night (can I say that 11:45 is early??)

night!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

After I bathed my dog she ran out of the bathroom; it made me laugh.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Err..nevermind.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

piscesvixen said:


> I was going to go out tonight but there's a tornado watch. So never mind :um.


Is there a lot of lighting where you are? I was about to go get dinner and it started pouring and there's a *lot* of lightning.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want this bobblehead:


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I regret that post. I don't even have a good reason to since no one said anything mean, yet I still regret it. I feel exposed; I want my anonymity back...err what little I had of it. And who's in the bathroom? I feel like crying so can you get out now? Thanks.


Sorry you feel that way; but you're right, you have no reason to regret it. Take some solace in the fact that we all enjoyed seeing your pretty face. :yes(God, why do I come across so cornball online?)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> We're all going to die.


Sometimes that's oddly comforting.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope we get this hurricane. I hope it knocks out all the power in the entire city. I'm in the mood for a free day off.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

aah got an awesome spinal column. just wrecking it by sitting in this ****ty computer chair.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

new car smell or pine tree?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, what I meant was that my cat comes up stairs at 11 (when I want to go to bed) and sits on my lap and starts being affectionate towards me. Every. Single. Night. When I wrote the post he finally jumped off my lap. Hope that clears everything up!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

****. There's going to be a power outage tonight, I just know it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm jealous of all you with tornado warnings. I want a tornado warning...not a tornado though.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I'm jealous of all you with tornado warnings. I want a tornado warning...not a tornado though.


? Why do you want a tornado warning? Theyre scary


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

ugh, shot dowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm scared of what the future holds.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

beautifully strange said:


> ? Why do you want a tornado warning? Theyre scary


Yeah, tornado's are scary, that's why I just want the warning, not an actual tornado. :lol I have a tornado fetish, always have.  If you're near those warnings, stay safe!:afr


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"...3 days to go, lord, working for the next day...oh work hard, too hard, oh work..."


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Yeah, tornado's are scary, that's why I just want the warning, not an actual tornado. :lol I have a tornado fetish, always have.  If you're near those warnings, stay safe!:afr


Where i live as of right now it's just a severe thunderstorm watch, so everything should be just fine. But I appreciate the concern.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

if there's another earthquake in the US, S&P promises to downgrade it to 4.8. 

ahahahaha, ah ha, hahahaha


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rdrr said:


> new car smell or pine tree?


how about a new pine car smell?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Is it worth it?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

go to work. come home. do nothing. sleep. wake up. go to wokr. come home. do nothing. sleep. wake up. repeat. repeat. repeat.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

beautifully strange said:


> Where i live as of right now it's just a severe thunderstorm watch, so everything should be just fine. But I appreciate the concern.


Ummm...so now I just checked and my county has a tornado watch....


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My head feels like it is essploding.


----------



## vk223 (Aug 18, 2011)

I need to get up at 3 in the morning. That's awesome.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

vk223 said:


> I need to get up at 3 in the morning. That's awesome.


Seriously? Why do you need to do that?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

atticusfinch said:


> ****. There's going to be a power outage tonight, I just know it.


THAT was a pretty rough evening!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

So I messed my sleeping pattern up royally- its 12am and I am just waking up for the day- anyone see anything wrong w/ this?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

NES said:


> So I messed my sleeping pattern up royally- its 12am and I am just waking up for the day- anyone see anything wrong w/ this?


Yes, I do. You missed out on 3 1/2 hours of darkness!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

If sleep was only the push of a button away life would be so much easier!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You keep appearing on my page - STOP sexting me!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

/stops sexting mm75. Sigh!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol I meant Dr. Lark. That unisex hairdo scares me!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Yes, I do. You missed out on 3 1/2 hours of darkness!


Your so true...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

How does it feel to be desired or wanted by someone?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay I just finished this embriodery on black linen tonight:










My mom offered to pay for the framing but she wants to wait till after Christmas and that is so looooooooong but I can't afford to do it now anyways . I want it framed now now now now now now yesterday.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

rdrr said:


> How does it feel to be desired or wanted by someone?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Godless1 said:


>


I tend to ask this rhetorical question a lot to people. I don't know what that smiley is lol.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

rdrr said:


> I tend to ask this rhetorical question a lot to people. I don't know what that smiley is lol.


Haha, that's supposed to be me looking around for someone else to answer your question. I have no idea what it feels like to be desired. :stu


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My _Onion_ horoscope for this week really knows me well:

_Virgo
You've always been afraid to try new things, which is fortunate, as a whole bunch of new things will go around killing people who try them this week._


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Godless1 said:


> Haha, that's supposed to be me looking around for someone else to answer your question. I have no idea what it feels like to be desired. :stu


Sorey, I'm terrible with the smileys here. It's just something I ponder from time to time, because I know it brings a good level of happiness to most.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> /stops sexting mm75. Sigh!


Is "mm75" milleniumman75? Does that mean you have been sexting him?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What it feels like to be a ghost?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

rdrr said:


> How does it feel to be desired or wanted by someone?


It's annoying.



rdrr said:


> What it feels like to be a ghost?


I've never been one myself, cant say for sure. I'd imagine it feels a bit like how it feels when everybody ignores you all the time.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Daddy stop beating Mum up. Please both of you, put your beers and your dirty heroin needles down you dirty **** ups. Complain about me. ****ing cheeky.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Gahhh you're so pretty it makes me wanna stab myself in the face with a rusty screwdriver.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I slept 8 hours last night and now I have that fuzzy 'slept-too-long' feeling, my body's not used to proper sleep 

On a side note, my little brother got his GCSEs, wow he's clever  (and officially more qualified than me :lol)


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

the cheat said:


> Gahhh you're so pretty it makes me wanna stab myself in the face with a rusty screwdriver.


:rofl


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've just beaten-up someone from my platoon. not proud of it, though. he started it and it was necessary...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hadron said:


> I've just beaten-up someone from my platoon. not proud of it, though. he started it and it was necessary...


Thought you were supposed to be fighting the enemy!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Hadron said:


> I've just beaten-up someone from my platoon. not proud of it, though. he started it and it was necessary...


indeed............. all violence is necessary! Hope he learnt his lesson.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

well these things happen all the time in the army. most of us are just 1 year out of high-school. in a testosterone-fueled environment. if you won't stand up for yourself, you'll get trampled upon.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Window title: Gmail Inbox(1).

OOOH maybe it's _her_!!

*excitedly clicks*

:} nah it's just ****ing spam.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I want to go see Final Destination 5 with someone already! ~_~


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Does a runny nose count as losing fluids?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Is "mm75" milleniumman75? Does that mean you have been sexting him?


Yes and yes, always.



the cheat said:


> Gahhh you're so pretty it makes me wanna stab myself in the face with a rusty screwdriver.


Oh don't hurt your eyes over me!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

t('.'t)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> :rofl


:lol I'm guessing you can relate? ******* girls, being all beautiful and untouchable and stuff. :mum



strawberryjulius said:


> Oh don't hurt your eyes over me!


Heyyyy how'd you figure it out?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to know who it really is!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Does a runny nose count as losing fluids?


yes, if you have a cold you can get dehydrated if you don't drink enough water :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I want to know who it really is!


:lol It's a secret...that I'm willing to share...in private...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Scrambled eggs are a ***** to cook properly. They gotta be perfectly timed, otherwise they are either not cooked enough, or too cooked...and I'm not sure which of uncooked/overcooked tastes worse.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Scrambled eggs are a ***** to cook properly. They gotta be perfectly timed, otherwise they are either not cooked enough, or too cooked...and I'm not sure which of uncooked/overcooked tastes worse.


eeeeeeew
scrambled eggs are gross, infact eggs are only good when they're in cakes etc.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> eeeeeeew
> scrambled eggs are gross, infact eggs are only good when they're in cakes etc.


Haha nooooo, they're really good when they are cooked perfectly and fluffy and with cheese...and ketchup. Mmmmm. But...cakes are alright too...I guess...


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Haha nooooo, they're really good when they are cooked perfectly and fluffy and with cheese...and ketchup. Mmmmm. But...cakes are alright too...I guess...


:no :no 
They just taste/smell.... gross :stu

and, surely, cakes are more than just 'alright'


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> :no :no
> They just taste/smell.... gross :stu
> 
> and, surely, cakes are more than just 'alright'


If they aren't cooked exactly right, then yeah, they do taste/smell gross. That's what happened this time, so I'm probably not gonna eat them for a while. :lol

And yeah, cakes are pretty cool, I under-exaggerated. :b


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

the cheat said:


> If they aren't cooked exactly right, then yeah, they do taste/smell gross. That's what happened this time, so I'm probably not gonna eat them for a while. :lol
> 
> And yeah, cakes are pretty cool, I under-exaggerated. :b


just eat cakes instead of eggs, life'll be fiiiiine.

i just baked a load of chocolate shortbread, its goooooood (even if I say so myself...)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> just eat cakes instead of eggs, life'll be fiiiiine.
> 
> i just baked a load of chocolate shortbread, its goooooood (even if I say so myself...)


I don't have any other ingredients to bake a cake.  Send some of that shortbread over...I love shortbread...and I love to eat...my goal is to get onto one of them "Fattest Man Alive" documentaries where they try to save my life.:b

Oh look at us, taking over this thread. :clap


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I don't have any other ingredients to bake a cake.  Send some of that shortbread over...I love shortbread...and I love to eat...my goal is to get onto one of them "Fattest Man Alive" documentaries where they try to save my life.:b
> 
> Oh look at us, taking over this thread. :clap


aww nooo! Get some more ingredients. Flour, sugar, butter. C'est ca. 
(shortbread is EASY to make and doesn't even use eggs! And I put double the amount of chocolate in!) 
I don't know if it'd survive the journey though, we need a television thingummy like in Charlie and the Chocolate factory (can't at all remember what it's called :|)
haha I didn't really eat anything over the last few days (I look like a skinny freak haha) so I figure I can eat as muuuuch chocolate as I like 

and we're just sooo cool 8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thursday.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> aww nooo! Get some more ingredients. Flour, sugar, butter. C'est ca.
> (shortbread is EASY to make and doesn't even use eggs! And I put double the amount of chocolate in!)
> I don't know if it'd survive the journey though, we need a television thingummy like in Charlie and the Chocolate factory (can't at all remember what it's called :|)
> haha I didn't really eat anything over the last few days (I look like a skinny freak haha) so I figure I can eat as muuuuch chocolate as I like
> ...


I would do it if I were serious about becoming super obese...but I joke. Starting to eat right...again...next month.  You can eat enough cake for the both of us. 

And we are cool...it's not easy to take over the most popular thread on here. (Actually it's pretty easy but we're still cool.)


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I would do it if I were serious about becoming super obese...but I joke. Starting to eat right...again...next month.  You can eat enough cake for the both of us.
> 
> And we are cool...it's not easy to take over the most popular thread on here. (Actually it's pretty easy but we're still cool.)


Ahh of course you are. Just like me. Starting to do things again... sometime. Definitely. Maybe. Probably. Not.

Haha! Yep, we've put so much effort into our takeover :um all it takes is a boring chapter to put me off studying and send me scurrying over to SAS....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> Ahh of course you are. Just like me. Starting to do things again... sometime. Definitely. Maybe. Probably. Not.
> 
> Haha! Yep, we've put so much effort into our takeover :um all it takes is a boring chapter to put me off studying and send me scurrying over to SAS....


:lol Yeah...I need to stick with it this time...

You're meant to be studying? Well I did not know that...this thread takeover is OVER! I will not be an accessory to your procrastination! Plus, I'm going back to sleep, **** this "being awake" thing. :duck


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

the cheat said:


> :lol Yeah...I need to stick with it this time...
> 
> You're meant to be studying? Well I did not know that...this thread takeover is OVER! I will not be an accessory to your procrastination! Plus, I'm going back to sleep, **** this "being awake" thing. :duck


Me too. :blank
Good luck??

yeaaaah but it's PHILOSOPHERS and they're annoying me. it's ok to procrastinate when it's philosophy.

goodnight. morning. whatever. :teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, that plan to sleep did not work...yet. I shall try again soon. :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My half bro is turning 4 tomorrow, it's strange to be informed & think of it


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My half bro is turning 4 tomorrow, it's strange to be informed & think of it


4...what a great age. Happy birthday to him!:boogie


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish I was 4 again!! 

^ like he says, Happy birthday to him :yay


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

First night in a long while I have slept really great too bad I had to get up at 6:30. Hope today goes well


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> I wish I was 4 again!! :yay


I wish I were a foetus again.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Yay I just finished this embriodery on black linen tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow great work!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I really don't like seeing people on their first day of a new job messing up. It makes me feel bad, because if they make one little mistake someone gets pissed at them. The girl at the cash register last night couldn't even ring up my box of Oreos and the lady before me was mean to her.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I hate it when people throw around the word _'ghey'_ or 'gay' ... like 'that is so ghey/gay' ... its pretty annoying and immature.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

NES said:


> I hate it when people throw around the word _'ghey'_ or 'gay' ... like 'that is so ghey/gay' ... its pretty annoying and immature.


100 years from now, people will have no idea why this would have offended anyone. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> 100 years from now, people will have no idea why this would have offended anyone. That's all I'm going to say.


But I just hear this person every sentence that comes out her mouth, gay this and gay that.. its like the word gay is only thing that comes out of the vocabulary... It's an over use of thew word that is annoying too. It's like a 'trend' that is annoying...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Saying gay is so gay.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

NES said:


> But I just hear this person every sentence that comes out her mouth, gay this and gay that.. its like the word gay is only thing that comes out of the vocabulary... It's an over use of thew word that is annoying too. It's like a 'trend' that is annoying...


^ I agree with that. People who perpetually speak like uneducated, immature, morons are insufferable. Sprinkling in a "gay", here or there, doesn't bother me, though.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

If there's one thing that puts me off a company in an instant, it's having to go through the "retentions department" when you call to cancel a subscription. Never mind cut-price special offers, it gets my back up so much that they'd have to pay *me* to make me stay.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> Saying gay is so gay.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

my friend stole my girlfriend multiple times, ever since he kept calling me gay. i really want to smash his face but never do. agreed it's overused and ****ing annoying.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just discovered animal hairdyes, tattoos and piercings. Nope, animals apparently don't suffer enough.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Blue cornmeal


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's my birthday and the cake I made yesterday night is AWESOME.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy B-day.








= Greatest smiley ever.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Geography any one?!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy birthday lov3np3ac3!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh, I've beaten my commander 4-0 in this gun competition and he just couldn't accept it, kept saying i cheated and he wanted a re-match. in the re-match i lost 5-4 but i was laughing hysterically with all of the crowd at how furious he looked all the way through.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

It was a bit ridiculous how many carnies my friend and I were leered at by while at the Canadian National Exhibition yesterday. The most unsettling part of it was that most had to have been over 25. :um


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lov3np3ac3 said:


> It's my birthday and the cake I made yesterday night is AWESOME.


Happy b'day :yay

-------------------------

Looking forward to tomorrow, dress-down day at work :clap, I'm already tired of having to wear dressy clothes and it's only been 4 days :lol.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about people... Wish they were more understandable to me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be in the UK in 2 weeks time and then in America. it's gonna be one hell of a trip. that would all be canceled, though, if war breaks out...a very likely occurance at this moment and time...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have got to start stretching before I play the Wii. *tsk tsk*


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When people commit horrendous crimes, partly due to mental illness, is this person someone that should be punished or treated? Wouldn't you say most crimes are committed due to some mental instability?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen this before :con :wtf ..


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Geography any one?!


Oh dear. Don't people on CNN check their geography?!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

One more day and I am free I plan to have a drink or two to celebrate!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just took a shower so that I could sit around the rest of the day feeling nice and clean. And since I don't have groceries, beans for supper!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The initial motivation to take showers has become a chore now, it's not until I'm actually in it do I think "man I needed this", before that it's "man I need to shower but I'd rather sit here"



the cheat said:


> 4...what a great age. Happy birthday to him!:boogie





rainbowOne said:


> I wish I was 4 again!!
> 
> ^ like he says, Happy birthday to him :yay


I'll pass on your B-Day wishes, Thanks!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate how many people cancel their Dental Appointments!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

complex said:


> I hate how many people cancel their Dental Appointments!


lol, I just canceled mine the other day. I didn't want my fillings replaced.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

If for some warped reason, you want to get yourself supremely irritated in a very quick way, just give Bell Mobility's customer service a call, or try to do ANYTHING with them that doesn't directly involve stuffing money in their pockets.

Today, in only about an hour's time, I went from simply trying to update my credit card's expiry date to flat-out canceling my Bell cell phone service.

Oh well, now I'll save myself $17/month for something I don't even use. Sounds good to me! Screw you, BELL!!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

$22 for four razor blades? That's ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank god its the weekend I don't think my self esteem could've taken anymore hits today lol


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Well ****,mam, I'm sorry.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

DON'T DO IT ****er!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

This router I ordered sucks. I keep getting 404 errors on websites. I'ma send it back to newegg.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I just found a burnt blade of a carving knife in the embers of the fire?!


WTF


Ooohh look tv is on!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> If for some warped reason, you want to get yourself supremely irritated in a very quick way, just give Bell Mobility's customer service a call, or try to do ANYTHING with them that doesn't directly involve stuffing money in their pockets.
> 
> Today, in only about an hour's time, I went from simply trying to update my credit card's expiry date to flat-out canceling my Bell cell phone service.
> 
> Oh well, now I'll save myself $17/month for something I don't even use. Sounds good to me! Screw you, BELL!!


I went through a horrible month with HELL mobility a couple years back, trying to set up a working account for my wireless internet stick. I have never been so angry in my life. The icing on the cake was them telling me my account with them had finally been cancelled, for me to later find out that never happened and my bill was showing I owed $800-some. In reality, I only owed about $1-200.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

piscesvixen said:


> I'm on the bus and browsing SAS on my phone, and this guy sitting beside me is TOTALLY leering at the screen and made a face when he saw SAS's logo and the words "Social Anxiety Support"


Ahhhh that happened to me once at college (with a different anxiety site).... spent the rest of my college life avoiding that one guy :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I want to get a book so I can do a sketch a day. Got the idea from Kat Von D.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Come on, have breakfast...this shouldn't be difficult..urgh


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

People always fall in love with the most perfect aspects of each other’s personalities. Who wouldn’t? Anybody can love the most wonderful parts of another person. But that’s not the clever trick. The really clever trick is this: Can you accept the flaws? Can you look at your partner’s faults honestly and say, ‘I can work around that. I can make something out of it.’? Because the good stuff is always going to be there, and it’s always going to pretty and sparkly, but the crap underneath can ruin you.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Peanut butter on toast and a glass of milk for dinner.

I can deal.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I either need a job or a million dollars.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

piscesvixen said:


> I'm on the bus and browsing SAS on my phone, and this guy sitting beside me is TOTALLY leering at the screen and made a face when he saw SAS's logo and the words "Social Anxiety Support"


You should of said :

SAS = Sex Addiction Support!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I looked at the microwave directions on some mac n cheese and started to look for the pictures on the other side (there was not one) so I was sure I was doing it right. OMG why do I need pictures with words now! haha


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I also can not find my nail clippers how annoying!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

complex said:


> I also can not find my nail clippers how annoying!


You have teeth, don't you??


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Damn I like him so much but I can't, not the right scenario...he knows he's sexy that mother****er. I gotta let it go and find love somewhere else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"...2 days to go, working for the next day..."


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> You have teeth, don't you??


Eww I could never! :no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Look at all those assignments!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Eat massive amounts of pasta

Curl up in pain in fetal position

Nap for two hours to digest

FINISH ALL THE PASTAAAAAAA

I need one of those wolf memes to represent my evening.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know if I'm alive and dreaming or dead and remembering.

Happy **** day everybody!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

There's a giant preying mantis staring at me from outside my window. Creeeeeper.



Perfectionist said:


> Eat massive amounts of pasta
> 
> Curl up in pain in fetal position
> 
> ...


This is why I don't eat pasta at home anymore.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

My great-grandfather used to read the obituaries every morning. If he wasn't there, he got out of bed.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

stop kidding yourself honey


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Eat massive amounts of pasta
> 
> Curl up in pain in fetal position
> 
> ...


:teeth


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Eat massive amounts of pasta
> 
> Curl up in pain in fetal position
> 
> ...


No wolf. You get FBF. (You're welcome)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I need a hug


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> I need a hug


:squeeze


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> No wolf. You get FBF. (You're welcome)


:clap I was so close to doing this verbatim, bachelorette frog and all. I'm so glad that somebody is less lazy than me.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

NES said:


> I need a hug


Have seven.

:squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Operation Stay Up All Night, Part I: The Attempt To Sleep At Regular Times


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Operation Stay Up All Night, Part I: The Attempt To Sleep At Regular Times


No way, me too. Although, to be fair, this is a semi-regular occurrence for me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The door just creaked open and now it's in here...watching....waiting...for the perfect moment to pounce. :afr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Godless1 said:


>


This is the only way I know how. :yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> It's...FRIDAY, FRIDAY, FRIDAY.
> 
> (IT REALLY IS!)


I believe you have committed a felony. Get in your corner. :bat


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I believe you have committed a felony. Get in your corner. :bat


YES FINALLY, FEMALE DOMINATION.

looks like_ this is my moment._


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> It's...FRIDAY, FRIDAY, FRIDAY.
> 
> (IT REALLY IS!)


uke ...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> :squeeze





Godless1 said:


> Have seven.
> 
> :squeeze


:yay


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

NES said:


> uke ...


:love2 :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


> No wolf. You get FBF. (You're welcome)


Ahaha. Thanks!

Oh man though you have no idea how many FBF memes actually represent my life. It's scary. I am way more like FBF than I should be.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahaha. Thanks!
> 
> Oh man though you have no idea how many FBF memes actually represent my life. It's scary. I am way more like FBF than I should be.


I only think I've seen a couple of FBF pictures that don't relate to me. (Male version of course) Feels bad man.

Oh, no problem. It's what I do.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> :love2 :b


:whip


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

NES said:


> :whip


Rawr!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

One of the worst weeks I have had in recent memory ends with a substantial pay rise. Work that one out!

Now to go ride my bike (this week still may end on a painful note).


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> One of the worst weeks I have had in recent memory ends with a substantial pay rise. Work that one out!
> 
> Now to go ride my bike (this week still may end on a painful note).


Have you not learned from that wreck ? :wife


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

NES said:


> Have you not learned from that wreck ? :wife


I bought protective gear! Certainly not going to throw in the towel after one hiccup!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I bought protective gear! Certainly not going to throw in the towel after one hiccup!


HICCUP?! 

:no

I hope kathy spanks you if you ''hiccup'' again.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ He showed his battle wounds from falling off last time it was gross ... and it looked like it hurt like hell!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I bought protective gear! Certainly not going to throw in the towel after one hiccup!


I wasn't that bad was I? :rain


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ :rofl

Lmao!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*Ospi: *
Dating StatusIn a relationshipHuh? When did this happen? I am so behind the times.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

to err is human


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

RIP boner thread.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I just got my assignment back and almost fell off my chair LOL :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Still awake. I don't know how much longer I'll make it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

OhgodOhgodOhgod I don't know if there's any going back from this!

:hide


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Still awake. I don't know how much longer I'll make it.


I have faith in you dude!!

^ Look at IOH, she's just getting up, I think... The sun won't be long now...


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eating Taco Bell brand refried beans directly out of the can, with a butter knife.


Time to kill myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> ^ Look at IOH, she's just getting up, I think... The sun won't be long now...


Yep, I get up at 5:00 -_-
It's now 6:35
Anxiety is keeping me well awake right now.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yep, I get up at 5:00 -_-


... My sympathies to you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> Eating Taco Bell brand refried beans directly out of the can, with a butter knife.
> 
> Time to kill myself.


What if we do it together? Eating refried beans, I mean. I don't want to kill myself just yet.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> What if we do it together?


Dig in, the second half of the can is calling your name.












> Eating refried beans, I mean. I don't want to kill myself just yet.


It does occur to me that I have no idea how, or when, this thing got in my house. So, doing the former might lead to the ladder.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiccups said:


>


I'm actually kind of disturbed right now.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I'm actually kind of *aroused* right now.


*Fixed.

*:roflIt does seem impossible for only one of her eyes to move like that.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I'm actually kind of disturbed right now.


here is a cookie to distract you?










:clap



Godless1 said:


> :roflIt does seem impossible for only one of her eyes to move like that.


Obviously you've never given a lady an earth shattering org***?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> Obviously you've never given a lady an earth shattering org***?


It's funny because it's true. Wait, not funny, soul crushingly depressing.

Now I'm a


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

now I feel bad, and I'm all out of cookies


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

It's okay, look, I stole Ospi's. Nom nom nom. Who needs sex when you have cookies.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> It's okay, look, I stole Ospi's. Nom nom nom. Who needs sex when you have cookies.


dude that cookie is big enough to share with everyone!










check out the size scale of that thing! It does look small on the page though.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oops, I probably shouldn't have eaten half of it by myself. Now everyone is steaming mad.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

are you suggesting that's me in the middle?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL no, it's supposed to be me, after I killed everyone and ate most of the remaining cookie. :b

:no Clearly, I'm not as good at this as you are.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Well you can't kill me and I'm taking whatever is left to save for ospi! ^___^

He's going to be horrified when he sees what you've done! 0_0


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh man, and the evidence is right here on the page. Talk about getting caught with your hand in the cookie jar. :hide *

*Have I taken this too far yet?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

someone who joined this site today with 0 posts and no info whatsoever has viewed my profile. i wonder who it is...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Roommate's son smokes weed all day, everyday. The smell seeps into my room, along with his awful music and sounds from his fantasy video games. This guy isn't even supposed to be here.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Estelle said:


> Roommate's son *smokes weed all day*, everyday. The smell seeps into my room, along with his *awful music and sounds from his fantasy video games*. This guy isn't even supposed to be here.


Based solely off of the information given, I would totally hang out with this guy. The only variable, of course, is your definition of awful music.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd probably put up with awful music for a bit of weed >_<


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- My bike sounds like it's going to fall apart at any given moment but I'll ride it like the wind until it does...that or until the first snows, whichever comes first

- I think I'll grow a mustache again for a couple weeks

- I find out the results of my blood tests at the doctor today, it'll be nice if the news is nothing intense


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I accidentally posted that I should have bought the antibacterial stuff for new ear piercings (because mine are irritated and smell like cheese), in the SAS crush thread. That summarizes the extent of my romanticism.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> I accidentally posted that I should have bought the antibacterial stuff for new ear piercings (because mine are irritated and smell like cheese), in the SAS crush thread. That summarizes the extent of my romanticism.


It's OK we all saw that.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I accidentally posted that I should have bought the antibacterial stuff for new ear piercings (because mine are irritated and smell like cheese), in the SAS crush thread. That summarizes the extent of my romanticism.


I thought it was some kind of in joke, that I wasn't 'in' on, :| :lol


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

rdrr said:


> It's OK we all saw that.


Hahahahaa. :teeth I wonder how many people catch my typos and brain farts (I wrote porpoise instead of purpose recently x4 in the same sentence) before they're edited out. STAY OUT OF THIS, MODS. 


rainbowOne said:


> I thought it was some kind of in joke, that I wasn't 'in' on, :| :lol


Ahaha! I shouldn't have deleted it and gone with that. It would've been more casual. My post was too profound for any of you to understand!! :sus


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought I would be happier about this being my last day at work, but now I'm a little sad. 9 Hours and I will be done!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
Finally it took long enough! :yes


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

complex said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> Finally it took long enough! :yes


Haha grats. :hb SHOW THEM HOW IT'S DONE, BABY.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

complex said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> Finally it took long enough! :yes


Congratulations!

I hope I can reach 1000 posts someday.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

My goldfish is ignoring me. :|


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to finally pay off my library fine today. I am so excited! :yay I haven't been able to read any books for like 4 months now.



complex said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> Finally it took long enough! :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hmm


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Off to the doctor, then the smoke shop, then the post office, then home, then to sleep


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I remembered the phrase I was trying to recall for 10 straight minutes!! It was sponge bath. 
The more I've gone outside, the more comfortable the neighbourhood cats are around me and the attention I lavish upon them. We're at the stage where they'd be okay if I made out with them. I haven't, but even the super high strung tuxedo cat was indifferent when I planted a kiss on his head. 


Aloysius said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I hope I can reach 1000 posts someday.


Hang in there, buddy. :cry


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Cats are awesome!!! 

mine just started snoring.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

How do I make my teas less bitter? Per about 2 L of tap water, I add 2-3 teabags and 500 mL to 1 L of no fat milk. Then I add about 15 tablets of Sugarine (sugar substitute), which is the equivalent of 30 teaspoons of sugar according to the packaging (anything less is too weak. Liars). I know sugar substitutes are generally bitter, but I didn't drink that much tea until recently. Is it possibly that I'm not adding enough milk/fuller cream milk, or that I add too many bags?



rainbowOne said:


> ^ Cats are awesome!!!
> 
> mine just started snoring.


N'aww!!! I go nuts when they sneeze. AwwWwwWww who just expelled air in a semi-autonomous convulsion, huh?!?!?!?!?!? You did!! YOU DID!! :heart So proud of youuu!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh, I've talked to some girl about my age who is from a unisex infantry unit. a female combat soldier...that's just not right. she had the same gun and gear as me. only difference is that these guys are not put in dangerous locations. and their training is less intensive. still, she was such a cute girl...it just didn't seem believable.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I shouldn't have to do this ****.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

How is it acceptable to have a search option at PoF which says "NON Caucasian"? There's no "NON Black" or "NON Asian", but it's ok to single out Caucasians.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Off to the doctor, then the smoke shop, then the post office....


*The Doctor:* 
- He said the results of my blood tests showed that I have a low thyroid count and as such need to begin taking hormone replacements for it so he wrote me a prescription

*The Smoke Shop:*
- I got there just as he was opening & the guy was quite nice, he recommended some incense & gave me some stickers & matches

*The Post Office:*
- The girl that works there is really cute, she has a great smile & is quite friendly, she helped me pick the best packaging for price

The days errands are complete!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> How do I make my teas less bitter? Per about 2 L of tap water, I add 2-3 teabags and 500 mL to 1 L of no fat milk. Then I add about 15 tablets of Sugarine (sugar substitute), which is the equivalent of 30 teaspoons of sugar according to the packaging (anything less is too weak. Liars). I know sugar substitutes are generally bitter, but I didn't drink that much tea until recently. Is it possibly that I'm not adding enough milk/fuller cream milk, or that I add too many bags?
> !


Just don't overthink it, that's it really :stu

I don't measure the water, jsut fill the kettle to my heart's content. Usually it's max 1L though.
Boil the water and pour it into an individual mug. Guessing my mug is about 300-350mL. :con
add a teabag and leave it there. *If you care about bitterness, watch the tea and make sure it doesn't go dark *(personally I like dark tea so I leave it there for a while). *If you're making black tea, leave it for like 2 minutes max.* If you're not pouring the tea into a mug just watch the tea in your teapot or whatever.
I can't comment on the others, don't usually use milk (and if i do it's whole), also don't use sugar substiutes prefer brown sugar or honey. But I assume the more extra bits you add to the tea the less tea-like ( bitter) it actually tastes.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why must I be a slave to my hormones?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Just don't overthink it, that's it really :stu
> 
> I don't measure the water, jsut fill the kettle to my heart's content. Usually it's max 1L though.
> Boil the water and pour it into an individual mug. Guessing my mug is about 300-350mL. :con
> ...


Hahaha oh yeah, I'm vague too. Mine were estimates. OHHHHHHH! I add less teabags but leave the teabag in. That must be it. Thank you Eliza!! ♥♥


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> Hahaha oh yeah, I'm vague too. Mine were estimates. OHHHHHHH! I add less teabags but leave the teabag in. That must be it. Thank you Eliza!! ♥♥


If you're trying to avoid bitter tea, it also helps not to use boiling water for steeping. You want your water to be a bit cooler, especially for green tea.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> If you're trying to avoid bitter tea, it also helps not to use boiling water for steeping. You want your water to be a bit cooler, especially for green tea.


Eek, I do that too. Thank you for explaining it!! I now know something new about my mother, haha. She likes bitter tea. I learnt tea-brewing from her.

COFFEE QUESTION. Does coffee actually clear your mind and make you more alert? It seems a lot of adults drink it, and now that I'm a new one, I totally will if it has those effects. Otherwise not, because even with a ton of sugar and cream it's blergh! If it doesn't, do people drink it for the taste? BUTTERSCOTCH MILKSHAKES, PEOPLE.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Coffee is gross, don't drink it! Yerba Mate is oodles better.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm taking a break from the rest of this section for awhile and i'm having a really hard tim with it right now. It's like an addiction or something.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ooh, there will be new Tom Waits. It's been a while.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Gah, I have a song stuck in my head, but can't remember what it's called or who it's by. Maddening!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hot Irish Guy From Work is EXTREMELY taken. i.e., his lady is expecting in 5 months.

MAYDAY. MAYDAY. ABORT MISSION. eeerrooooowwwwwwwwww PSHHHhhhhhhhhhh

possible solution: ogle tall skinny ginger colleague instead.

:idea


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Or there's always creepy guy who plays with his balls. (Totally not stalking your posts btw.)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Your daddy musta been a drug dealer. Why? 'Cause you dope. You the Bonnie to my Clyde, Juliet and Romeo.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Rico Rodriguez is too adorable!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> ^ Or there's always creepy guy who plays with his balls. (Totally not stalking your posts btw.)


Seriously hoping it doesn't get to that point :lol

everyone in my group @ work seems to have a significant other, ugh. just hoping ginger is single so i can gawp at him guilt-free


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kadfsj;jdfskjkladfskjlfkjlkldfsjjl/afs


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm at a guarding post right now, watching Gaza. i can see the hamas outposts from here and cars moving along. and...hey, what's that...a mortar getting launched into our territory. a few hours after they declared a cease-fire. i swear, i'm gonna be so furious if they make a mess and i won't be able to get my holiday!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I got in a fight with my parents and with all the hurtful things they said ... I feel bad for what I said


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - what a day. :sigh (of relief!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My 64,000th post just flew right by me this evening! :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> My 64,000th post just flew right by me this evening! :lol


:eyes :fall

Congrats :b

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Thanks


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Foster the People. This album will always make me feel sad, happy, and remind me of those weird days.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get my run in while I still have sunshine.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I take it back... I take it all back any ****ing guilty feeling I hate my mom she can riot in hell.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

God exists. I promise.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I shouldn't be mad at the dog for killing a rabbit but I am.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Feeling good this morning.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

FINISHED MY LAST DAY HERE! Yes life is good now packing cleaning and moving! heheh


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Funny how NATO is protecting Libyan civilians by bombing vehicles and buildings in Sirte and previously in Tripoli. Why don't they plainly say they support the rebel movement and will fight against the pro-Gaddhafi forces till they are defeated instead of trying to create this illusion they are in Libya only for the safety of its citizens. I would have more respect for NATO if they were honest.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Almost 60,000 posts on this thread!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thought I started feeling better...stomach just hurled again, ugh!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been here since December and I just realized that clicking 'replies' shows how many replies everyone made on a thread. :blank I've spent the last half-hour stalking my own posts. (I know, I'm weird).


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If I made a freind, I would get real, real skinny again. The whole meeting up & hanging out all the time has always had a big impact on my appetite. I can't eat when i'm excited or anxious. I would end up looking beautifully emaciated. I should start looking.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I went with my mom today to costco.

-Oh Perfectionist! Nutella is on sale! Grab some.

-Mom. If you buy that two pack I will sit at home with a spoon and eat it straight from the jar. The whole thing. In like two days.

-No you won't Perfectionist that's insane. Get it!

I've been home four hours and it's NUTELLA TIMMMMME BABYYYYY I told me mom I told her this would happen where is the spoon there it is yessssssss.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I went with my mom today to costco.
> 
> -Oh Perfectionist! Nutella is on sale! Grab some.
> 
> ...


Does your mom call you by your SAS username? That would be so awesome. And on an unrelated note, when people meet up from here, do they call each other by their SAS usernames?

And imagine, on a more crude note, would they be screaming out their SAS usernames between the sheets? Like Oh ______, harder!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's lunchtime but I don't think I'm hungry yet..going to wait for that grumbling..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Well no, she doesn't, but no one here knows my actual first name so I just replaced it.

It's way easier when you meet in person in the person's username is their actual name. Otherwise it takes a while. I still call 2talkative "2talk" in person sometimes


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I watched Kick-Azz last night. It's now my favorite movie *smiley w/ cape*


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I never knew accepting my ugliness would actually make me happier. I always had such high expectations of myself. I had to look amazing, I had to turn heads, I had to be flawless, or else I failed at life. I know that's shallow, but that's how I thought. For the first time in my life I feel at peace with my looks. I now accept that I'm what most people consider homely, below average to average, plain. But I feel more confident now for whatever reason. I don't have to try to be something I'm not anymore. I can just embrace the way I am. It's like a burden has been lifted. I hope I can retain this mind frame.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I've been here since December and I just realized that clicking 'replies' shows how many replies everyone made on a thread. :blank I've spent the last half-hour stalking my own posts. (I know, I'm weird).


I did exactly this after Julius pointed out the "clicking replies" thing. It's really interesting to see what I thought was worth posting about a year or two ago.



Perfectionist said:


> -Mom. If you buy that two pack I will sit at home with a spoon and eat it straight from the jar. The whole thing. In like two days.


Eating Nutella straight out of the jar really is the best way to go. Sure, you could put it on toast or a crepe or something, but why bother? You'd just be diluting its chocolatey goodness. Baking it into brownies is also pretty wonderful though.



layitontheline said:


> I never knew accepting my ugliness would actually make me happier. I always had such high expectations of myself. I had to look amazing, I had to turn heads, I had to be flawless, or else I failed at life. I know that's shallow, but that's how I thought. For the first time in my life I feel at peace with my looks. I now accept that I'm what most people consider homely, below average to average, plain. But I feel more confident now for whatever reason. I don't have to try to be something I'm not anymore. I can just embrace the way I am. It's like a burden has been lifted. I hope I can retain this mind frame.


This is a place I've been trying to get to for a long time, but I haven't figured out how to make it stick just yet. I'm glad you're feeling better though!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I like eating peanut butter/any kind of nut butter straight out of the jar. I'd probably do it with nutella too if I had any. 

Um, I've been wondering, is it possible to be *too* organised? I've just put together a chart for my job of what I need to do for the week. Do you think it'd be impressive to show to future employers? Seeing as it's "just"* a lowly cleaning job but I take it super seriously?

*Other people's opinion, not mine. I happen to think my job is pretty damn important.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally have a nice tan!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Going to boyfriend's place. Bye SAS!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Bye! Come back soon!

I wish I was so so much more badass than I actually am. I wish I was fierce.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Bye! Come back soon!
> 
> I wish I was so so much more badass than I actually am. I wish I was fierce.


Grow a mustache.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Grow a mustache.


Only recommended if you're Tom Selleck or Burt Reynolds.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

rdrr said:


> Grow a mustache.


No.

Actually, on second thought, it'd make my life a lot simpler. My mom accused me of using a vibrator when she was in the next room a while ago and I had to admit no, I was just using one of those little pink electric lady upper-lip hair trimmers. THANKS MOM.



Spindrift said:


> Only recommended if you're Tom Selleck or Burt Reynolds.


Oh F that noise I'm already way more badass than Burt. Tom, okay, I'll give you that one.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I scraped my hands up falling off my bike earlier today, and they hurt. So do my legs. But the pain is sort of comforting. It's the same feeling you get sitting in front of a roaring fire on a cold winter day.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

**** me. :lol Guess I might as well laugh about it. I mean, it is funny in a Shakespearean way...but I suppose nobody wants their life to be funny in a Shakespearean way. Even the comedies are tragedies..I think. Not much into Shakespeare...blah.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

"If we had hinges on our head / There wouldn't be no sin / 'Cause we could take the bad stuff out / And leave the good stuff in."


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Long random thought.... it has occurred to me that one of the obstacles to using the phone is the fact that I worry that I won't be able to hear the other person and they won't be able to hear me. That's especially problematic with a cell phone because the sound comes out of a small hole that is difficult to position accurately on your ear and the hole where the sound goes in is several inches from your mouth - I know they can hear perfectly well, but I still worry about that. So I avoid using my mobile and I have to wait until the house is empty so I can use the landline which has an old-fashioned wired handset. Sometimes that can take weeks and that just adds to the anxiety. Soooo yesterday I was reading a gift catalogue and I came across a "retro phone handset" that you can plug into a mobile - nicely shaped earpiece, mouthpiece that goes near your mouth, easier to hold than a mobile, not very expensive. I've got to get me one o' these...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

alte said:


> Funny how NATO is protecting Libyan civilians by bombing vehicles and buildings in Sirte and previously in Tripoli. Why don't they plainly say they support the rebel movement and will fight against the pro-Gaddhafi forces till they are defeated instead of trying to create this illusion they are in Libya only for the safety of its citizens. I would have more respect for NATO if they were honest.


^^


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> No.
> 
> Actually, on second thought, it'd make my life a lot simpler. My mom accused me of using a vibrator when she was in the next room a while ago and I had to admit no, I was just using one of those little pink electric lady upper-lip hair trimmers. THANKS MOM.
> 
> Oh F that noise I'm already way more badass than Burt. Tom, okay, I'll give you that one.


You should have asked her how she knows what a vibrator sounds like.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

when i went to renew my passport, i had to leave my assault-rifle with the guard at the entrance. that stupid woman kept playing with it like it was some kind of toy! she really pissed me off.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> It's lunchtime but I don't think I'm hungry yet..going to wait for that grumbling..


I do the same thing :haha


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This is page 3000.

(why do page numbers not use commas i.e. "page 3000", not "page 3,000")


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

grubby bubbles


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

first day of workkkk

:|


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> This is page 3000.
> 
> (why do page numbers not use commas i.e. "page 3000", not "page 3,000")


Why would you write 3,000? Do you write 300 as 3,00? :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to get my hair done in cornrows again. It'll itch like hell because of the hair extensions I'll need but I'll look fresh for 2 weeks


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I want to get my hair done in cornrows again. It's itch like hell because of the hair extensions I'll need but I'll look fresh for 2 weeks


ngl I've never heard of a dude getting extensions. And I don't know why you'd put yourself through that, damn :lol I don't envy you :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Eliza said:


> ngl I've never heard of a dude getting extensions. And I don't know why you'd put yourself through that, damn :lol I don't envy you :um


My hair is just slightly too short to get them done so that's why they would use to extensions just to make sure they are done tightly. I don't know how gals get hair extensions regularly though, they are so itchy, lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The only thing that matters is remembering that you don't matter.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

15 hours of sleep makes me feel weird.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My hair is just slightly too short to get them done so that's why they would use to extensions just to make sure they are done tightly. *I don't know how gals get hair extensions regularly though, they are so itchy, lol*


Me neither, that's why I gave up 8 years ago and got dreadlocks :lol

In fact when I was like 6 years old I cut a chunk of my own hair out because my extensions were driving me nuts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Me neither, that's why I gave up 8 years ago and got dreadlocks :lol
> 
> In fact when I was like 6 years old I cut a chunk of my own hair out because my extensions were driving me nuts.


Cut your hair out eh? lol. I had locs a few years ago & would like to grow them again in the future, indeed they are far better than extensions anyday


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, this is a dumb question but what are hair extensions exactly?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sssssssssssssssccchmowke. schmoke shum ov mai hurbz. mai hurbz arr fresch yah... Nysch yah? yaaah..


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Okay, this is a dumb question but what are hair extensions exactly?


dawww. It's just fake (or human) hair attached to your own hair. :lol Braided or glued or sewn in.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

So excited about this semester...I pick the most awesome courses!
Seeing all this stuff about the hurricane makes me really wish I were with Dave though.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Woke up realized it was my last morning here darn I am going to miss the quiet here. Gotta clean! Pack and GO!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The was a crazy collision & and extremely hard fall, I hope Drogba is ok


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

in my next physical fitness test i wanna run the 2km run in less than 7 minutes. or die in the process!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

_"Somewhere along the way, someone is going to tell you, 'There is no "I" in team.' What you should tell them is, 'Maybe not. But there is an "I" in independence, individuality and integrity.'"_

- George Carlin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eliza said:


> dawww. It's just fake (or human) hair attached to your own hair. :lol Braided or glued or sewn in.


Scary :afr - I'd be afraid they'd fall out. During a date, shopping trip, in the bathroom :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made it to the bank to cash two checks. Why I got a $400 check from the Government, I will never know.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ocean around day after day , I hear your voice on the line , telling me its ok - but it does not stop the pain.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Scary :afr - I'd be afraid they'd fall out. During a date, shopping trip, in the bathroom :lol


lol there was this girl in my church youth group yeeears ago who had extensions which kept falling out (without her realising)... we just put them in the lost property box :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rainbowOne said:


> lol there was this girl in my church youth group yeeears ago who had extensions which kept falling out (without her realising)... we just put them in the lost property box :stu


 :fall - I can't imagine somebody walking up to her and saying "Jane, um, do you realize you are going BALD?!" :doh :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is insane - you're paying for packaging. Take spoon, put some in a small container and you can reuse it when you're done!
I'd go for the free sample and then reuse that cup with a real jar of peanut butter!

Are people really willing to pay that much more for convenience?! Dr. Lark, Menopause Madame, focus on helping people from this insanity and leave me alone.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is insane - you're paying for packaging. Take spoon, put some in a small container and you can reuse it when you're done!
> I'd go for the free sample and then reuse that cup with a real jar of peanut butter!
> 
> Are people really willing to pay that much more for convenience?! Dr. Lark, Menopause Madame, focus on helping people from this insanity and leave me alone.


:lol

I thought the SAME thing!


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

*Les Fleurs du Mal, Baudelaire**

L'Albatros*

Souvent, pour s'amuser, les hommes d'équipage
Prennent des albatros, vastes oiseaux des mers,
Qui suivent, indolents compagnons de voyage,
Le navire glissant sur les gouffres amers.

A peine les ont-ils déposés sur les planches,
Que ces rois de l'azur, maladroits et honteux,
Laissent piteusement leurs grandes ailes blanches
Comme des avirons traîner à côté d'eux.

Ce voyageur ailé, comme il est gauche et veule!
Lui, naguère si beau, qu'il est comique et laid!
L'un agace son bec avec un brûle-gueule,
L'autre mime, en boitant, l'infirme qui volait!

Le Poète est semblable au prince des nuées
Qui hante la tempête et se rit de l'archer;
Exilé sur le sol au milieu des huées,
Ses ailes de géant l'empêchent de marcher.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

_Often, to amuse themselves, the men of a crew 
Catch albatrosses, those vast sea birds 
That indolently follow a ship 
As it glides over the deep, briny sea.

Scarcely have they placed them on the deck _ _
Than these kings of the sky, clumsy, ashamed, 
Pathetically let their great white wings 
Drag beside them like oars.

That winged voyager, how weak and gauche he is, _ _
So beautiful before, now comic and ugly! 
One man worries his beak with a stubby clay pipe; 
Another limps, mimics the cripple who once flew!

The poet resembles this prince of cloud and sky _ _
Who frequents the tempest and laughs at the bowman; 
When exiled on the earth, the butt of hoots and jeers, 
His giant wings prevent him from walking._


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Whose bright idea was it to put pieces of fruit on a pizza? :wife


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Aedan said:


> *Les Fleurs du Mal, Baudelaire*
> 
> *L'Albatros*
> 
> ...


wow. everything reads so much sexier in French.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never sweated in my life as much as i have after this run. it was a 30 minute fast paces run with full army uniform, boots, full gear, assault-rifle, hundreds of bullets, grenades, water etc. and it was over 30 degrees c and extremely humid. i was literally dripping sweat like i just got out of a swimming pool. literally!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Today I thought it was 2010 for the LONGEST time... it's almost 2012... That really blew me back- I'm sitting here thinking - What have I done in the past year?... Nothing I can mark down in the books as grand! .. I sit here watching days turn into weeks , witch turns into months.. just sitting here ... Doing nothing.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

NES said:


> Today I thought it was 2010 for the LONGEST time... it's almost 2012... That really blew me back- I'm sitting here thinking - What have I done in the past year?... Nothing I can mark down in the books as grand! .. I sit here watching days turn into weeks , witch turns into months.. just sitting here ... Doing nothing.


yah yesterday... I was talking to someone and they said 'when did you last do ___' (it was something like, go out with friends, etc) and I said 'Oh not long ago!' and then thought about when it was, and realised, actually it was 2 years ago. TWO YEARS! since I've socialised, etc.

it was a freaky thought, everything I thought I have done 'recently' really isn't recent at all.

and yikes, I'm changing tenses way too much in this post.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Whatever happened to the _'chicks before dicks'_ rule?

Seriously.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Yaaaaay new season of Outnumbered coming on BBC  :boogie


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

markx said:


> Whose bright idea was it to put pieces of fruit on a pizza? :wife


Actually, it was an Australian idea.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

For a few minutes today I though I was still 19


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I went about 2-3 weeks without any coffee or other caffeine and I just had two strong cups of coffee. CAFFEINE HIGH!:cup


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Did you know that green cabbage, sriracha, and cottage cheese is an AMAZING combination?

Neither did I. But now I do. And so do you.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I had such a bad headache/ear ache last night I contemplated going to the ER. Luckily mama knew what to do.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Had my car brakes repaired yesterday for several hundred dollars. Today while driving, I can hear some part rattling as if it is loose and it is just waiting to fall off. Called mechanics' place, they are closed until next week. I am leaving before then. Fail!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pinky toes are so useless...all they do is get blisters.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Pinky toes are so useless...all they do is get blisters.


so true 

happy note, DR WHO WAS AWESOME!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> so true
> 
> happy note, DR WHO WAS AWESOME!


Nerd alert! :kma haha my dad is obsessed with doctor who though! :lol havent really given the show a chance though :stu


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Nerd alert! :kma haha my dad is obsessed with doctor who though! :lol havent really given the show a chance though :stu


its AWESOME!! 
but, if you're going to watch it, don't start now, although its a new season right now... it's kinda half way through the story.

and yeah i'm nerdy enough that i belong to dr who discussion forums :teeth


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I know I just had a random thought about cabbage mere hours ago, but I have another important food-related bulletin to share:

YOU CAN MAKE PANCAKES OUT OF CAKE MIX. And they're f'in delish.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

pita said:


> YOU CAN MAKE PANCAKES OUT OF CAKE MIX. And they're f'in delish.


Wizardry! :afr


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I need to go to bed because I'm really trying to curb my nocturnal-ness, but I'm in such a good mood it seems a waste to sleep it off!
But no, I'm going to go to bed.


Goodnight! If anyone cares haha.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

OH I do not like my temporary apartment! 1 month and I am out of here just need to find a place asap!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

pita said:


> YOU CAN MAKE PANCAKES OUT OF CAKE MIX. And they're f'in delish.


What is this madness? Did you use the kind with rainbow sprinkles?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

complex said:


> OH I do not like my temporary apartment! *1* *months* and I am out of here just need to find a place asap!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Godless1 said:


>


Haha oops!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

A fly was really bugging me today, so I tried to swat it. Then it disappeared so I was pretty sure I killed it, and I felt horribly guilty. Then to my relief it returned and landed on the computer. I got a close-up look of it rubbing its teeny tiny legs together and such. T'was so charming and cute. I don't think I have it in me to kill bugs.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> What is this madness? Did you use the kind with rainbow sprinkles?


I wish. That kind of cake is CRAZY. But no, I used lemon.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

pita said:


> I wish. That kind of cake is CRAZY. But no, I used lemon.


Ewwwww.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Better than you think!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

How do my tutors know my name...
I don't even speak and I don't know their names!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

pita said:


> ^
> Better than you think!


I abhor all lemony baked goods, so I doubt it.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I missed the Larry Bernandez first pitch because I was watching Doctor Who. :cry


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG I have tv for the first time in 4 years!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I ate too much Indian last night.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh to allergies! :mum


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

SUP HOMIES IT'S PERFECTIONISTTTTTTTTTT

2Talk shouldn't have let me in his house. Very bad plan on his part. He's off doing dishes or something I don't know what do I caaaaare.

Anyways PEACE OUT gonna go steal some of his food too laterzzzzz.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^ hahaha. Steal something good!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So much crap to do. So little motivation and time.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

do do doodoo da dahhh daaaaaooowwwwaaaawwwwaaaa bwow cha bwaa bwaaawb bwow bwo bap bwaaa bwaaaaaa ching chi ching ching du cing chiching chung deee dee
love that one


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Got new scrubs which I LOVE SO MUCH!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> I've never sweated in my life as much as i have after this run. it was a 30 minute fast paces run with full army uniform, boots, full gear, assault-rifle, hundreds of bullets, grenades, water etc. and it was over 30 degrees c and extremely humid. i was literally dripping sweat like i just got out of a swimming pool. literally!


It must have been air blowing in from the Mediterranean. 86F/30c isn't so bad, but if you are near the sea, then the humidity goes up about a bunch of steps.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

2Talkative said:


> SUP HOMIES IT'S PERFECTIONISTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> 2Talk shouldn't have let me in his house. Very bad plan on his part. He's off doing dishes or something I don't know what do I caaaaare.
> 
> Anyways PEACE OUT gonna go steal some of his food too laterzzzzz.


That's not very nice.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the most posts in one of the threads! :yay Actually, I'm not sure if I should be happy or sad about this...especially considering it's in the creepy questions one. :b


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

To be honest, I blame Joy Division's _Disorder_.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got to sleep in Saturday! :yay


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope the neighbours are enjoying my playlist


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i awan toq gu to the spacxe fare fwar away


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

You can never be certain that the sun still exists. Light takes eight minutes to arrive, so you are always seeing it as it was eight minutes ago.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

too many blood-thirsty people in here. they make me sick.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> too many blood-thirsty people in here. they make me sick.


On SAS?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

hoddesdon said:


> That's not very nice.


I'm not very nice.

BRB switching all 2talk's car radio presets to stations I like.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i lvw you yo ulvoe me we are all a happy family with a hugas and ks for your to me wont you say ou love me atow.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My lights keep flickering, I really hope the power doesn't go out. :afr


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> On SAS?


hell no! not on sas. people here seem harmless enough.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kj lalalala awee as


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> On SAS?


I think he means in the Middle East.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> ^ hahaha. Steal something good!


That's not very nice either.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know, I _feel _pretty blood-thirsty. I may not look it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> hell no! not on sas. people here seem harmless enough.


Well, that's cool - some people were having panic attacks :lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

"so hiccups what are your like... musical influences?".

"well.... you know those seasonal greeting cards that when you open up they play a melody? well mostly those... I just find them so inspirational. I find I'm most prolific around the holidays because of this, which is fine. I'm kinda hoping that I like you know make heaps of friends so I build a back log of greeting cards that play melodies so I have inspiration all the time. That would be great. But we'll see".

I wish I was in a popular band so I could just make a mockery of interviews. *sigh*.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

"New Posts"...10,9,8,7,6,5,4, "New Posts"...10,9... Okay, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

eww, overheard my sister talking about chat-roulette.
What the ****.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Godless1 said:


> "New Posts"...10,9,8,7,6,5,4, "New Posts"...10,9... Okay, I'm going to sleep.


I hear you..:no


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

"He's got a 24 inch he's going to give me in his room..." :rofl 

D'awww, you're so innoccent. It's adorable. Of course I knew you were talking about his TV.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just giggled at that out loud tutli. /soimmature.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I laughed an inappropriate amount when I heard it. I guess we're both immature :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I too giggled, I mean, who only gets a 24" tv these days!! Insanity!!!!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm going to the beach. My life must be a beach.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Meeting this girl just made things harderrrr. Let's look at those rafters again.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

And I need time to go fast again.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

xP


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh, I hate Sundays. Forums are so slow.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I've heard the live reaction of Usain Bolt's false start in 5 languages now. Thank you internet.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I like how I have no problem at all singing along and playing my acoustic guitar with Dylan's songs.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

justlistening said:


> I've heard the live reaction of Usain Bolt's false start in 5 languages now. Thank you internet.


I don't have a TV and I can't afford to download or stream video because of my internet cap, so I'm missing the Athletics thing. And all other TV-related stuff. I feel so removed from the world, not sure how much longer I can stay isolated like this


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh God ! My musical ramblings covered the sound of my belly crying for food !!!11 :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

justlistening said:


> I've heard the live reaction of Usain Bolt's false start in 5 languages now. Thank you internet.


haha, me too.

Man, that was disappointing though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

So...went to a concert on Thursday night in Chicago. Death Cab was the headliner but we were mainly there for the opener (Frightened Rabbit). So when FR comes out me and my sister are pretty excited so we get out of our seats and stand up.

Two different people came up to us and demanded we sit down. I was like WTF? It's a concert. Granted not many other people were standing but nobody knew who they were and people were still filtering in. Eventually we just moved because one guy threatened us lol.

Ugh, I hate people and situations like that. Kind of put a damper on the experience...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sick of the same old THING!!! so i dig a HOLE [undecipherable shouting]!!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Well on one hand I could say I'd never do that again - but on the other I know I will sneak in the cabinet and take anther wine again so I can't say I wish I'd never done that... oh the head aches though :b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I slept better than I have in weeks!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i honestly think teenagers have like a primal urge to steal wine. a crucial part of a persons development, stealing the adult's wine xD


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Heartbroken. I'm destined to be the hermit in the garage. That's my future - heartbreak. **** this existence. Everyone and everything.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm sweaty and knackered after a spot of light vacuuming. This isn't right :no


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> Heartbroken. I'm destined to be the hermit in the garage. That's my future - heartbreak. **** this existence. Everyone and everything.


Oh nooo.

You have to force yourself daily to get through that initial barrier of feeling and know you are a good person and be glad for what you have and what you can do. Its a daily exercise, that always hurts initially. Just like any physical exercise always hurts but you "get used to it" since the pain is not going to hurt you but at the level of helping you and giving you life.

You can do it. You can do it daily.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

And she won an Oscar for _that_ performance..? Geez, the other nominees can't have been up to much.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

odd_one_out said:


> Heartbroken. I'm destined to be the hermit in the garage. That's my future - heartbreak. **** this existence. Everyone and everything.


Awww, sorry . Hope things turn around for you soon. :squeeze


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

he fell in love with me.. the stupid, selfish *******.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> To be honest, I blame Joy Division's _Disorder_.


i've got the spirit, but lose the feeling!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

bglehkjsdfjklv


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- What a weekend of football it's been

- I wonder if this experiment will work

- I need to gain 5 or 10lbs, I'm a bit on the skinny side


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

What a day!!


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I love spending my days alone in my small parisian apartment, playing guitar, learning new songs, and working on some designs for my portfolio.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sunshine009 said:


> Oh nooo.
> 
> You have to force yourself daily to get through that initial barrier of feeling and know you are a good person and be glad for what you have and what you can do. Its a daily exercise, that always hurts initially. Just like any physical exercise always hurts but you "get used to it" since the pain is not going to hurt you but at the level of helping you and giving you life.
> 
> You can do it. You can do it daily.





cynical idealist said:


> Awww, sorry . Hope things turn around for you soon. :squeeze


Thank you. I was so out of it I almost forgot I'd written this and didn't think it would be noticeable anyway.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Okay. Whenever I feel like having a laugh, I shall swing by this person's twitter [Courtney Stodden], and read their tweets.
> 
> _I refuse to believe._


:haha

I don't know whether to cry or laugh at hollywood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I forgot my sunscreen today and still did not burn .


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Im proud of my thing but i never get a chance to use it


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

lol @ people around the web going crazy over Beyonce finally being pregnant


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i need to get ambitious..


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet, I got a new couch.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

I just read "Post a picture of your mom"

It actually said "Post a picture of your room"

I should sleep. I imagined a page where SASers would post pictures of their moms and mums. XD


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> Im proud of my thing but i never get a chance to use it


:um

Me too. 
:tiptoe


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

LostIdentity said:


> Im proud of my thing but i never get a chance to use it





diamondheart89 said:


> :um
> 
> Me too.
> :tiptoe


Well, I can think of one possible solution...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

LostIdentity said:


> I just read "Post a picture of your mom"
> 
> It actually said "Post a picture of your room"
> 
> I should sleep. I imagined a page where SASers would post pictures of their moms and mums. XD


lol, hey why not? lol, really, its not us, not that personal.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

People are funny tonight :lol.


I swerved to miss a squirrel earlier, then he stopped, so I went, then he ran again. I hit a curb and scraped some paint off my car in the process of trying to miss him again. He survived, though.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

LostIdentity said:


> yeh. pretty sure we arent talking about the same thing.


I'm pretty sure you are. Well, not exactly the same thing, but, umm... let's say they are analogous.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunshine009 said:


> lol, hey why not? lol, really, its not us, not that personal.


yea,i glanced at title before the next screen loaded. i thought these ppl are taking this post-a-picture thing too far now.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

LostIdentity said:


> yea,i glanced at title before the next screen loaded. i thought these ppl are taking this post-a-picture thing too far now.


Hey why not

Post of photo of your Grandmas, Grandpas and Their Pets Thread 

Post of photo of a neighbor's lawn or possessions or anything you borrowed or stole from them thread!

okay maybe not


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Post a picture of you taking a picture. *dreams*.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I just found out that one of my housemates is the daughter of a local folk hero! Neat.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Start my new job in the morning I am a little nervous to say the least. Anxiety please take a day off.. k thanks!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This guy has spent the past 43 years creating an enormous and obsessively-detailed map of a country that doesn't exist. Will Ukrania be saved?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna be in the UK this Sunday. this time as a tourist. i could care less about seeing my parents. it's my siblings i want to say hi to.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

There are three things I can't remember: names, faces and ... something else.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ birthdays..?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The clouds look awesome today


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Got an amazing hair cut today  I am now a happy girl!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Red, red, red, redder than red..."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm feeling so good today weeee.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

complex said:


> Got an amazing hair cut today  I am now a happy girl!


Do we get a pic??~


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

The shake fries aren't how I remembered them, for shame McDonald's. For shame.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is so cool:


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I quit today. A few hours later I get a phone call from someone trying to sell me IT training courses.:sus


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

2,000 calories a day? Shesh. Eat to live, don't live to eat.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

vBulletin Message said:


> After much intense calculation, it has been decided that your thread is already in the forum that you wish to move it to.
> 
> Deep Thought should be jealous.


Someone has a sense of humor!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why the flick am I up


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I should be making dinner but................. *refresh* >_<


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Christ was born in 6 BC. Perhaps the calendar should be changed. Past dates remain the same, but next year is 2018, and the years 2012 - 2017 never happen.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

well the earth is said to be 4,540,000,000 years old so we could just say it's the year 4,540,002,011.

</smartass>


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Technically the calendar isn't related to the birth of christ anymore. In an attempt to be neutral we now use BCE (before common era)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

oi theres only room for 1 smartass here


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ermmm bleh eh and meh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, well screw you too then!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

NES said:


> Ermmm bleh eh and meh


gah!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

See the time? ... 8am ughh there is light outside why can't I sleep?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kidney failure


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

planned to make it, bailed on making it, planned making it again, cooked it, ate the f$%^ out of it, loved it.








​
the f$%^ is that? I sense you collectively internally ponder..I think I put onion, carrot, broccoli, chicken, spinach and pasta in it.. with a coconut cream and green curry styled sauce.

and hiccups the f$%^ is up with the swearing and general douchey today? weellll..... I'm approaching 666 posts and I just feel ...ffffffeeeeellllll compelled... almost possessed to be of such ways! :stu


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Bahhh i'm so bored


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

there's an ad break every 10 seconds on the athletics :no 

and the commentater compleeeetely just forgot where he was.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Day 3 of sketching. Managed to finish a creepy shoe my grandfather apparently wore, not quite finished a carriage from yesterday, and today I shall draw a pomegranate.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh noes, I remember these feelings. :/


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i might have to cave in and buy a telly. i cant live in isolation, this is unhealthy


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I have deeply cavernous smile lines way beyond my years. I'm not even a happy person. Unfairness beyond measure.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I went to sleep around 9am back up around 12pm face palm


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should probably take an allergy pill today.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

tonight I'm gonna walk carrying my body's worth of mass - all night. holy crap, i thought i was past this!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My room looks presentable, now to make myself look presentable.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Survived Day 1.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ugh...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This badly rendered 2d pomegranate looks good.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn son, how did Godless1 get the banhammer?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I called in sick today. I was supposed to work a double. Eye was crusted shut this morning, crap coming out of my ear, coughing.

I feel like I should have forced myself to go though and now I feel bad because it's crappy enough trying to get one shift filled let alone a double.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You know you're in a Pass or Fail class when you spend the hour learning a magic trick.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Super tired but the new job is going pretty well. Five more hours and day 1 down!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh look, Godless1 is temporarily banned. :roll


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm all relaxed after five days off, work sucks kids, stay in school!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Oh look, Godless1 is temporarily banned. :roll


What happened?? :stu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Damn son, how did Godless1 get the banhammer?


 !!!!!!!

WHAT!??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Oh look, Godless1 is temporarily banned. :roll


What happened ?... if you can't say here pm, please?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

These new headphones:


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> These new headphones


Which headphones?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I wonder what it'd be like to be a fish


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Which headphones?


Sony MDR-V6. I'm not much of an audiophile, so I can't pick apart the differences between this pair and another of similar make, but I can say that these are easily the best sounding headphones I've ever owned.

Hardly little *******s, too. You could probably take a baseball bat to these things and not leave a mark.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Painting classes soon. I'm going to paint a white wall.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vBulletin Message*
> _After much intense calculation, it has been decided that your thread is already in the forum that you wish to move it to.
> 
> ...


Agreed to all said!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Our power is finally back! :idea :yay


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

You'd have to lick a lot of windows to have people start calling you "Bush without the brains".


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

a.......nvm


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Cat ony lap need to stufdy balrh!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Now he's sitting on my textbook. Thanks Moju.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Maaaaaaaan, I don't need your birthday cake...Happy birthday to the GROUND!"


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Andy Samberg! :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> "Maaaaaaaan, I don't need your birthday cake...Happy birthday to the GROUND!"


Happy Birthday anyway! :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a great first day at work and went out to dinner with my family  Things are looking up!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

complex said:


> Happy Birthday anyway! :clap


hehe nah not my bday, just a funny quote from Lonely Island.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> hehe nah not my bday, just a funny quote from Lonely Island.



HAHA My Bad I don't watch many movies or tv shows!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm really enjoying tax accounting. Maybe I'll do people's taxes instead of accounts receivable.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm, I don't often feel this bored.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm really enjoying tax accounting. Maybe I'll do people's taxes instead of accounts receivable.


I love knowing about taxes and how they work. and, how to get around them. and how others get around them.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

nearly posted a pic of me 6 yrs ago. felt the adrenaline warm my veins. nogo


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> You could probably take a baseball bat to these things and not leave a mark.


You could probably have a magpie dart at these things and not leave a mark.

---

But I've always went with Alesse; this is not right for my body! I demand Alesse!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> You could probably have a magpie dart at these things and not leave a mark.


True story: I once broke a pair of headphones because of two attacking magpies.

TWO magpies! That's twice as much as one!

---

This soap makes me smell like coconuts. No me gusta.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

dang it's been a while since i've lurked on sas


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pollution  *
  To dream of pollution indicates that you need to clean up your words and thoughts.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Note to self, India is 4 hours behind not 2, no wonder he was pissed at us, it was 6:30am xD.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

a;sldaslf;lsdfl;ald'sldlhjjdkashjfasjdk!! >______<


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

They missed the opportunity to use "Styx" in that fourth appetizer.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Amazing. I'm really curious to know what sort of brutality undercooked meat may unleash though.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

EmptyRoom said:


> I wonder what it'd be like to be a fish


Actually, you may have relatives who are fish.

Life originated in the sea, and all life on land is descended from estuarine fish which migrated from the water. They had already developed proto-limbs and the ability to breathe air because they were useful in estuaries and other bodies of water adjacent to land.

So if the ability existed to trace your ancestry back to that time you would arrive at a fish. That fish probably has descendants which still are fish.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Baked a cake, apparantly I baked it on a tilt cos it's come out all...tilted. :| Annoying.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I had more money so I could HELP people.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Passed my second assignment! The teacher said it was very well researched! It better be, since I spent sooooo long on it. I've been around the Commonwealth Bank website more than anyone in the world.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Spending the night with someone and then being alone the next morning is kinda depressing, but that's how I chose to live my life to not risk being abandoned ever again.

But maybe it's time for a change.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There were two random shoelaces one the sidewalk as I rode home from work this morning. The first appeared to me like one of those chalk outlines of a body after a murder. The second appeared to me like a noose. Are there dark thoughts in my subconscious? I think so!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> tonight I'm gonna walk carrying my body's worth of mass - all night. holy crap, i thought i was past this!


when i got back to the base i just collapsed on the floor with my shoes and stinking clothes and fell dead asleep for a good 6 hours...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow 5:30 came very early this morning :/ No alarm clock needed! Off to work  Love my job! Except the stinky people! haha... Pick up that toothbrush people!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I saw a sign saying: "Peanut Butter Machine. Watch while we make it.". How is constructing a peanut butter machine interesting?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I am wearing fun colored socks I am not sure why but they just make my morning!  Boring white socks are no fun!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Another day goes by. More of nothing gets done


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

These weird school related dreams need to end.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I must have written (and deleted without posting) about 100 posts today... :|


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> I must have written (and deleted without posting) about 100 posts today... :|


There is a limit of 50 posts per day, so really you only wrote (and deleted without posting) 50 posts.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Estelle said:


> These weird school related dreams need to end.


I still have dreams about having to sit an exam with zero prep.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Please leave the room if this will offend you.

This could hurt someone!

*pop*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

those scumbags have no boundaries. we've caught a kid of about 10 crossing the border with Gaza. hamas is probably trying to test our alertness. we first had to make sure that he wasn't carrying any explosives. then we took him inside our patrol vehicle. we gave him a helmet to wear (for his safety) which was way too big for him. and then took him to the clinic and gave him some food and coke. i wonder who's gonna take care of him now.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> There is a limit of 50 posts per day, so really you only wrote (and deleted without posting) 50 posts.


Alright...I wrote 50 posts (and deleted them without posting) and then I wrote another 50 (and deleted them without attempting to post them and receiving an error message) :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm an idiot!

but it's okay, everyone is sometimes.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Cinnamon-flavored Puffins have been an enormous disappointment.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Cinnamon-flavored Puffins have been an enormous disappointment.











+









??


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I know, sounds like it'd be really good, right? This is sadly not the case.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hiccups said:


>


You have to introduce me to your friend..:love2


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


:nw


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It's just as I said. She told you she would let you know yesterday afternoon or this morning. Translation: "I may let you know late today, if you're lucky" - 

and here it is, 12.30pm. Didn't I tell you?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I need a cheap little mp3 player and found a knockoff Shuffle for £10...not sure if it`s a good or bad idea... :con


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Those dates are going to lag.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay. I'm thinking of a random thought as I'm typing. Has that ever been done before? Probably. Has it ever been done by someone named Prudence with an affection for asking questions and then answering the questions she asked? Possibly. Man so many coffee cups on my desk. If I weren't busy typing maybe I'd be cleaning this coffee mug desk mess. Alas, I can't be bothered with the mug distraction... I'm typing. Past me should have sensed that I would be busy today with this post and thus, cleaned this germ-ridden area but noooo. Damn past me! Why were you so messy Prudence of the past? It might be too late. Germs... taking..over... I feel a cold coming on. *waves fist* Past prudence, I will not forget your lack of caring!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Giddy to open my brand new abnormal psych textbook!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so bored I feel a need to do something evil and hurtful.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Parental blocks are a pain to try to bypass with sites on dammit >_> ..... I keep looking for proxys now -.-


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

British television, sorry it's horrible, there are 3 colors and really dark, can't watch this, should come with a suicidal triggering warning. And I remember seeing Dr.Who once, "exterminate" and "where is my mommy" it was psychologically damaging to watch.

Not that Icelandic movies are any better, 2 colors and someone commit suicide is a must for Icelandic movies.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe once my oddly large, robot-esque air conditioner is out of here, there'll be free space.

HAH! Oh man, I can't even type that and believe it. 

I've got it!!! ...The mirror needs to be mounted...but where?...and how? :sus


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

My ear hurts. My eye hurts. My throat hurts.

I've forgotten what it feels like to be not sick.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My cat's gone walkies, eek.

Really would like a coffee but I'm trying to give it up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I need a little...relief..hmm.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

My. whole. body. hurts. am. exhasted.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*sigh* I don't even have the energy to complain. I just want this week to end so I can be in a better place.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm liking this quote notification thing.

Oh dear, ankle is swelled up. How unfortunate...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

^ i love the quote notification thing. it was needed.

Hate can be empowering. It doesnt have to be a totally negative thing. I feel more confident around people like this. Maybe being a hateful little sh!t is the way out.

hmm..Prudence's post has moved up, someone must've deleted their post, it wasn't me for once.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I've got it!!! ...The mirror needs to be mounted...but where?...and how? :sus


Just dont drop it! :b


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

my socks are inside out

I do not intend to correct it


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had coffee. I caved. I also binged a bit. Sigh!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I was starting to take xanax for granted until I missed a dose... MY LORD! 0_0


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Comcast sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> I was starting to take xanax for granted until I missed a dose... MY LORD! 0_0


hehe found that one out the hard way myself, you don't realise just how much a difference it has until you miss a dose or two!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

But _Moooooooom_, I don't want to wax nostalgic about the Spice Girls!


(She wanted a daughter.)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I got distracted and lost my train of thought. Now I don't remember why I have a marker and an index card on my lap. -_-''


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5am x.x


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

omfg this is why I don't let my emotions get in the mix of things :/ ... are they mad or are they not at me ?... again my heart is broken and I will avoid ... avoid , avoid , avoid cos that is what I do best. :rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

NES said:


> omfg this is why I don't let my emotions get in the mix of things :/ ... are they mad or are they not at me ?... again my heart is broken and I will avoid ... avoid , avoid , avoid cos that is what I do best. :rain


No, that is what _I_ do best.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I made a gif!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

IBS help and support forums HERE I COME.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

*noon walk on the asylum lawn*

The summer sun ray
shifts through a suspicious tree.
_though I walk through the valley of the shadow_

It sucks the air
and looks around for me.

The grass speaks.
I hear green chanting all day.
_I will fear no evil, fear no evil_
The blades extend
and reach my way.

The sky breaks.
It sags and breathes upon my face.
_in the presence of mine enemies, mine enemies_
The world is full of enemies.
There is no safe place.

*- Anne Sexton*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> urrrr ****ing neighbours. ****ing mother. ****ing town. ****ing builders. and that ****ing laughing ***** who always comes round to do her ridiculous ****ing laugh. ****ing old guy. so many people need a beating. if i didnt have SA i think everybody would be ****ing dead


Oh, don't ever let your SA stop you from killing people. It's such a shame when I see that.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, don't ever let your SA stop you from killing people. It's such a shame when I see that.


:b
im tired. it doesnt make sense. SA has nothing to do with it, but im sure ppl would have a little more respect if i didnt have it.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Slept from 9pm to 6am! Fantastic :clap


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why so many homeless kitties?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a million dollar view in the morning! It's so beautiful!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ I have a view of a hole in the ground in the morning. The two houses next door were demolished and townhouses are being built. Actually the view in the afternoon is of a hole in the ground too - do you have a revolving house?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The incense I got from the smoke shop are very nice so far, using "Pine" right now


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I have never been this sick in my life. Shoot me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Turtle mode: Engaged


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeez I thought today was Thursday, phew!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

OMFG OMFG OMFG comcast shut my stuff off how will I make it


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Everyone getting excited about my date is making me not want to go on a date ever again.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Fantas Eyes said:


> Everyone getting excited about my date is making me not want to go on a date ever again.


Let me take a picture of you two before you leave..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think this letter I wrote to the landlord to have them call so we can arrange a few repairs is formal & polite


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I ate half a burger at lunch and remembered why i haven't eaten a burger in months. i need to stop trying to convince myself that i actually like greasy food :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Darn SA :L


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

"aloof" is a funny looking word.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

aj;sdaffffffffffffffffff


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Why do they always insist on hanging out when I don't want or feel to hang out? 

Ugh. It's a two-way street. You can't have it when you want it just because you demand it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Why do they always insist on hanging out when I don't want to hang out?
> 
> Ugh. It's a two-way street. You can't have it when you want it just because you demand it.


I know right. That always happens to me. Then when you want to hang out they don't want too.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

NES said:


> Darn SA :L


What's up Kay? :hug



PiscesVixen said:


> I'm a magnet for creepy people, even on SAS :sus.


Hey there, what you doing tonight?










(Okay, I'll stop before I get put on that list of creepy people. [I hope I'm not on there already :afr])

I finally got the 6' x 2.5' table out of my bedroom, turns out I have a floor! Holy ****! At least I now have room to move my drums and get back to hammering all my anger out on Rock Band. That is, once my mom decides to wake up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> I was starting to take xanax for granted until I missed a dose... MY LORD! 0_0


I know how you feel when I used to take 2mg Klonopin for work. Holy hell what a difference. Same for Propranolol - I was off it for a while and then took a full dose for a week or two straight. I felt so odd lol. Odd in a good way. The effects of that wear off way too fast though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Eliza said:


> I ate half a burger at lunch and remembered why i haven't eaten a burger in months. i need to stop trying to convince myself that i actually like greasy food :lol


Nobody seems to understand why I'm not a burger person. Almost all fast food places will upset my stomach - even the Wendy's salads! Whadda they do, deep fry those as well? Guess I just find it gross most of the time. Often times you'll get your burger and it's soggy and flat and the bacon is never cooked.

_The bacon is never cooked. Never. :no
_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, as much as I appreciated that drive home, next time I'll just bus it over. Not so sure I can be around weed and not feel the urge to grab it from you and smoke it all myself. Some of us have to live with our parents =(. Boo.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Nobody seems to understand why I'm not a burger person. Almost all fast food places will upset my stomach - even the Wendy's salads! Whadda they do, deep fry those as well? Guess I just find it gross most of the time. Often times you'll get your burger and it's soggy and flat and the bacon is never cooked.
> 
> _The bacon is never cooked. Never. :no
> _


Yes! Whenever I eat fast food (or even home-cooked greasy meals!) I feel ill for the rest of the day. So much truth...I tried eating Wendy's salads too, and my stomach was still like "don't go there girlfriend".
And yeah...the bacon. :afr

I'm not even health conscious, my stomach simply can't handle fatty stuff.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

An inconvenient itch. That's all I'm saying.

--------------------------------------------------------------



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I know how you feel when I used to take 2mg Klonopin for work. Holy hell what a difference. Same for Propranolol - I was off it for a while and then took a full dose for a week or two straight. I felt so odd lol. Odd in a good way. The effects of that wear off way too fast though.


Did you take Propranolol regularly? If so at what dose and frequency? (Just for my own curiosity)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, don't think I'm going to finish you in time, book.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Did you take Propranolol regularly? If so at what dose and frequency? (Just for my own curiosity)


I did take Propranolol regularly, twice a day. My dose, if memory serves (and it probably doesn't), was 10mg in the morning and 10 at night. I may have switched it up a bit later on, like take 20mg in the morning instead or something. I did that with my Klonopin. 
The thing with Prop. was I just didn't notice a difference after a while, so I stopped. Last October to be exact since I'd had dental surgery and was off all my regular meds...horrible time D=


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hoooooo leee crap, I must see Apollo 18. Doubt i'll ever step foot in a cinema, but that seem like the type of movie that i'll end up watching over & over.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

OK self, don't start worrying.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should go start making dinner now. :sigh


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't like dark chocolate but as i have a stomach ache, my mam told meto eat some and said " Just do what I do, put it in your mouth and suck on it slowly, it's less bitter that way."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rosedubh said:


> I don't like dark chocolate but as i have a stomach ache, my mam told meto eat some and said " Just do what I do, put it in your mouth and suck on it slowly, it's less bitter that way."


I'm sure you had lovely visuals.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Exercise makes the uncomfortable feeling underneath my rib cage go away. That's nice to know.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> Hoooooo leee crap, I must see Apollo 18. Doubt i'll ever step foot in a cinema, but that seem like the type of movie that i'll end up watching over & over.


I'm excited too! I'm just mad that since I'm a loser, I'll have to wait to see it when it eventually comes out on DVD...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Rock Band sure is good at damaging my limbs and digits. Oh well, time to go back to beating **** with sticks angrily to loud music.


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

Random thought would be having the mind of a child being nurtured not feeling inssecure, feeling loved and wanted, and being happy without question just enjoying the moment, no past or future just now. Feeling the warmth of hapiness and love, this would be utopia.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I love when I have happy moods!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I keep losing all my grey clothing.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why am I doing this to myself? *sigh*


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

This tablet computer is pretty awesome... technology is amazing nowadays.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

One of my neighbors has set up a zipline to convey food from his kitchen to his pool. This man is a genius.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

letitrock said:


> Jeez I thought today was Thursday, phew!


It is Thursday where I am, so you were partly right.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I like how I read my posts after I submitted them in Vivien's upper-class British accent.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I like my coffee the same as I like my women: Short, black and bitter


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah ****.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> Exercise makes *the uncomfortable feeling underneath my rib cage* go away. That's nice to know.


I've been searching forever to find an explanation for that, or someone else who experiences it, if we're even talking about the same thing.

It's like this, hmm... I don't know how to explain it? It just feels "wrong" or something? When I was little, I used to get bruises on my rib cage from constantly trying to "adjust" it to make that uncomfortable feeling go away - poking it, pinching it, twisting, stretching. Maybe it's not the same thing you're talking about though?

K, now I just feel weird. :blank


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

How much would it cost to make my own Data..


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Why isn't Doctor Who on demand yet?! I guess I could download it, but I would rather watch it on tv rather my computer. I need my bow tie fix.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> I've been searching forever to find an explanation for that, or someone else who experiences it, if we're even talking about the same thing.
> 
> It's like this, hmm... I don't know how to explain it? It just feels "wrong" or something? When I was little, I used to get bruises on my rib cage from constantly trying to "adjust" it to make that uncomfortable feeling go away - poking it, pinching it, twisting, stretching. Maybe it's not the same thing you're talking about though?
> 
> K, now I just feel weird. :blank


Oh don't worry! That's pretty much what it's like...but it doesn't hurt or anything, just a strange feeling. Is it your left side? Mine is on my left. Apparently it can be gas stuck in your colon or something, which seems likely for me since I have IBS.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

My eye is itchy I can't get the eyelash out! :'(


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It took nearly 3 hours, but I did it. I ****ing did it!!! Take that python regex module. Now I can actually parse out the data and maybe do something useful. At this rate I probably could've taken the time to figure out how the python pulseaudio library works. Oh well.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I actually have not binged today WOOHOO. I don't even feel like doing it. Maybe all these herbs and things are helping.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cannot believe that "mom" literally blew marijuana smoke into her ten-month-old baby's mouth to keep her from crying. Somehow, I don't think "having a bad day and not being able to find a party dress" qualifies for child abuse.

She needs parenting class.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, that was actually fun. I really had a good time. Can never truly be mad at Lin and Moe.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

well thats another night of zero sleep...and i just read "Post Your Mom As A Smiley" :b


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll bite your face off da na da naa naa naa


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

*They say that a hero will save us, I'm not gonna stand here and wait..*

Where is Chuck Norris?!?!?!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know what a candela is, but if you try to get me to speak to other people during it, I'll make you regret it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've still got half a Cuban cigar, I need to go pick up some whiskey this coming weekend & take a nice buzzed walk while smoking it


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I hate pyrex dishes.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

why is everything sticky? I know I've been eating more chocolate recently but surely that isn't it. F$%^ is this?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

So happy I moved! Glad to be back closer to my family and hopefully I will make some friends soon!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

OH HELLO SEPTEMBER!  at least I am not having to go back to school this year!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a woman friend complaining to me about how she has nothing in common with her husband any more and how she has a hot tub at her place...it might be time to just lay low for a while. A lot of people my age look for others to blame their future divorce on and I don't want to get caught up in that. How do I get myself into these situations? "What started out as friendship has..." weakened.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Ever look up into the sky and feel like you're in a snow globe?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Bonjourrrrrrrrrrrrra, ya cheese eating surrender monkeys!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^I believe you'll find, upon closer examination, that they are in fact _fromage-manging_ monkeys.

meanwhile, on facebook I now have an astounding 44 friends, some of whom I actually know. This makes my facebook self more popular than my real self, so now I am quite jealous and resentful. Of course, some of those friends are a car, speck of dust, and an unknown substance (which may or may not be a small pebble picked up while fumbling along the driveway, in the dark, of someone named Arnold).


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Are you going to start vicious rumours about your Facebook self to express your jealousy and resentment?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Of course myself will post statuses of seething rage! that'll teach me.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

reCAPTCHA ..ok..... hhmmmm ...nooopee... *refresh* ... *refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...hhhmmmmmm..... *refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* .......hhhmmmmm.....*refresh* ...*refresh* ... 'tf? ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ...*refresh* ......fffffuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I've been searching forever to find an explanation for that, or someone else who experiences it, if we're even talking about the same thing.
> 
> It's like this, hmm... I don't know how to explain it? It just feels "wrong" or something? When I was little, I used to get bruises on my rib cage from constantly trying to "adjust" it to make that uncomfortable feeling go away - poking it, pinching it, twisting, stretching. Maybe it's not the same thing you're talking about though?
> 
> K, now I just feel weird. :blank





strawberryjulius said:


> Oh don't worry! That's pretty much what it's like...but it doesn't hurt or anything, just a strange feeling. Is it your left side? Mine is on my left. Apparently it can be gas stuck in your colon or something, which seems likely for me since I have IBS.


I get this too, but it happens around 'that' time of the month. Feels like an organ is swollen or summat.

----------------

Submitted a name change req a while ago and haven't gotten a response. Paranoia setting in.

For some reason I thought that throwing away my fruits and vegetables and taking out the garbage would get rid of the fruit flies, silly me :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy B-Day *Neptune*!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Happy B-Day *Neptune*!


Oh wow, that's neat.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Happy B-Day *Neptune*!


I gotta read slower...I was all ready to shower Neptunus with birthday affection.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

It tooke me like 5 minutes to realize that my computers headphone jack wasnt working and that my speakers where on full blast while sitting in a completely quiet library :doh :blank :fall


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wonder if parents would be happy to find out their child is asexual. Or if they would be disappointed. Heh, why am I thinking this.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Super great nap I wish I could do that everyday!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Actually think I might have more or less overcome my telephone anxiety, at least to the point where I no longer do everything in my power to avoid making a business related phone call even over touchy subjects. woohoo!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

If I show up like this tomorrow, they'll probably stick me in quarantine.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My computer has shut down a total of 5 times this morning. Argh!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Actually think I might have more or less overcome my telephone anxiety, at least to the point where I no longer do everything in my power to avoid making a business related phone call even over touchy subjects. woohoo!


:clap

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
Speaking of that, I totally avoided making an important phone call today.

:blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

OK DRINK STUDY NOW. eeeeee kittens


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't concentrate at all.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If I had a nickel for every time I changed my signature on here, well, I'd probably only have a dollar...they need to up the pay for changing your signature here. I dunno who "they" are, but they need to...a nickel is practically nothing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Almonds are cool, but deceiving. I measured out 25 grams of these things, looked at them and thought my scale was broken. There were barely any in the bowl! But then I started to eat them...and it took a while. They were delicious...and I feel full.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd say that I've mostly not binged yet today. That will make 4 binge free days this week which is the highest amount of days in...forever, really.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Even with a nap, I am still exhausted BED TIME!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I just realized that I have 4 thousand posts... my life is going down the ****ing drain


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

When you encounter idiots screaming at the tv for a preseason football game, you will have murder in your soul.

Knives? Check.
Rope? Check.
Dagger? Check.
Chains? Check.
Rocks? Check.
Laser Beams? Check.
Acid? Check.
Body Bag? Check.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I've just taken a huge weight off my shoulders. But now I want someone to hold me because I feel like crying. 

Maybe hormones EMOTIONALLLL preperiod EMOTIONALLLLLLLL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to eat


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Haha, neat, there are exactly 1,234 artists listed on my last.fm.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You know, I could just check my e-mail.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:love

Only a few more months.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Goodnight SAS.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"I'm holding in my hand a small box of chocolate bunnies."


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> "I'm holding in my hand a small box of chocolate bunnies."



[spoiler=How's Annie?]








How's Annie? How's Annie? How's Annie? How's Annie?[/spoiler]


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> :love
> 
> Only a few more months.


:yay


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

BuriedMyselfAlive said:


> This quote notification thing feels too much like Facebook. Make a post then wait around hoping someone will notice it.


I agree. But a good thing is, you can disable this function :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeeeeers to the freaky weekend, ill driiinnkkk to that yeahh yehahh

etc etc


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

yuck


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be in the UK on Sunday. i bet no one's gonna recognise me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Was the moon landing a hoax?

The reasons:

. the computing power available at the control centre in Houston was the same as that of a mobile phone

. solar flares make travelling to the moon hazardous

. there were no stars visible, even though the moon has no atmosphere

. the flag fluttered on the moon, which has no atmosphere and therefore no wind

. scenes of astronauts jumping high in the air can be mimicked by playing film in slow motion

. the photograph of the first man setting foot on the moon - who took the picture?

. one picture has an astronaut climbing out of the moon-lander; the surroundings are in shadow, but he is illuminated

. pictures showing shadows pointing in different directions even though there is only one source of light on the moon (the sun) 

. there has never been a second mission - why? They still have the plans, so another moon-lander could be built, then all they need is a mobile phone

. it just met President Kennedy's deadline of "before this decade is out"

. during the Cold War there was lots of propaganda due to competition with the Soviet Union, which was the first into space. The space race was a proxy for which economic\political system was superior 

. Richard Nixon was the President; 

he was especially concerned with competing with the Soviet Union e.g. the kitchen debate with Kruschev, the Russian President, in 1959 

possible parallel between a hoax and Watergate (?)


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

This new dorm sucks, some of the people are annoying. They shut off the AC yesterday, and it's going to be hot all week.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If you solve one problem, does another appear?


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I find myself thinking about something and then start thinking about something else completely unrelated. Wanting to know what led me to thinking that, I do some crazy backtracking and find out how I came to that conclusion. Well, there goes 5 minutes. Guess I should do some more important stuff.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

HFStival

HFS on 97.5


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Picked up the passport application forms, got some fruitloops & cinammon spread but only got regular soy milk, they were out of vanilla


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach Beach Beach!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why can't it rain soon?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sick of all the 9/11 stuff on TV it's just too much!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Now all we need is one thread asking everyone to show us where they live on a map and then another thread asking when everyone leaves their homes unattended.. :tiptoe

And I meant to say '(in deep) space'.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

96-99F today! YEE HAH! I went to the beach! :lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Now all we need is one thread asking everyone to show us where they live on a map and then another thread asking when everyone leaves their homes unattended.. :tiptoe


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mind_games said:


> Now all we need is one thread asking everyone to show us where they live on a map and then another thread asking when everyone leaves their homes unattended.. :tiptoe
> 
> And I meant to say '(in deep) space'.


:lol MG, what are you implying? :lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Feeling my cat lay down on my chest and letting me pet him is a nice feeling. It's a terrible feeling though, realizing that it's never going to be more than a cat who doesn't care about your feelings.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

sitä on taiteellisesti niin jumalattoman lahjakas :'D


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I am now the owner of a vintage razor.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I REALLY got more tan this afternoon - not a cloud in the sky and it was 97F today.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good morning SAS!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep thinking that "steel and blood" thread says "stool and blood." I've been reading too much about poop.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

mind_games said:


> Now all we need is one thread asking everyone to show us where they live on a map and then another thread asking when everyone leaves their homes unattended.. :tiptoe
> 
> And I meant to say '(in deep) space'.


I was part of an inspirational email group once. The leader sent out a questionaire "for fun" that asked "chocolate or vanilla", "movie or book" type questions interspersed with these exact questions

name as on birth certificate
date of birth
year of birth
hometown
birthtown
color of house
leave your house unlocked at night?
2 or 4 door car
have you ever been to Europe?

plus others, I thought that two birthday questions and multiple living questions plus other questions that indicated if you were rich or not and what kind of house and car would indicate where you lived was extremely intrusive. She denied any kind of criminal interest of course. What was she going to say? "Oh you got me now! I was looking for someone to rob but now that you caught me, I changed my mind. Sorreeee I don't know what came over me"


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Gotta tell my mom!!!! Seriously! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of putting together some sort of SA FAQ. I'm so tired of reading the same things over and over and over.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Is it a waste for me to post on this forum?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*f o o d ! !*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm thinking of putting together some sort of SA FAQ. I'm so tired of reading the same things over and over and over.


This is a neat idea!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a really great night! So glad I went out and just did it  I will go again next week!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Is it a waste for me to post on this forum?


I like your posts!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Me too. So you should stay here just for my enjoyment.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

They get addicted to their own pleasure chemicals. It's all an illusion. They're deluded about the partner. All this loved up nonsense is irrational. It's just your brain drugging you - it's more likely you'll perpetuate the species that way. I'm in love right now and but can still see through it all. The rest, I'm told, don't like to admit to themselves it's all an irrational illusion. Same with all feelings of love and friendship. Love isn't about drugs. It's about responsibility, rationality and sacrifice - putting another's needs before your own.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> They get addicted to their own pleasure chemicals. It's all an illusion. They're deluded about the partner. All this loved up nonsense is irrational. It's just your brain drugging you - it's more likely you'll perpetuate the species that way. I'm in love right now and but can still see through it all. The rest, I'm told, don't like to admit to themselves it's all an irrational illusion. Same with all feelings of love and friendship. Love isn't about drugs. It's about responsibility, rationality and sacrifice - *putting another's needs before your own*.


You are absolutely right - I don't know why you refer to yourself as a nutjob.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_"Oh show me the way to the next whiskey bar, 
oh don't ask why, oh don't ask why

Show me the way to the next whiskey bar,
oh don't ask why, oh don't ask why

For if we don't find the next whiskey bar,
I tell we must die, I tell you we must die,
I tell you, I tell you, I tell you we must die"_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> _"Oh show me the way to the next whiskey bar,
> oh don't ask why, oh don't ask why
> 
> Show me the way to the next whiskey bar,
> ...


On the rocks man, on the rocks!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> On the rocks man, on the rocks!


Indeed my friend, "straight, no chaser!"


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

hoddesdon said:


> I don't know why you refer to yourself as a nutjob.


Just due to my labile moods and meltdowns. They make me appear and feel pretty nuts.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Day 2 with no caffeine...

I want to curl up into a ball and sleep for the rest of the day. I've never been so zombified in my life. :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My baby is back! All fixed up.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm taking a break from working out today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I gotta stop looking at all the cats available on my local animal shelter website.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I HAZ AN APARTMENT!!!!!

:banana

:boogie

:banana 

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
:yay 
:boogie
:yay
:boogie
:yay
:boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

njodis said:


> Day 2 with no caffeine...
> 
> I want to curl up into a ball and sleep for the rest of the day. I've never been so zombified in my life. :blank


I know that feeling, all to well. Good luck!


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to colour my hair blonde but brown is so much easier to keep


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

The boy and girl both knew that with the black of night would come endless day.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm. Think my cats would like one of these.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Who the **** turned on the humidity? 20 minute bike ride and it feels like I'm swimming in my sweat.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm listening to depressing music, taking more k-pin than I am supposed to, and drinking. I don't thing this is a good idea. but it's going to happen anyway


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

wanted dead or alive


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Hmmm listening to depressing music, taking more k-pin than I am supposed to, and drinking. I don't thing this is a good idea. but it's going to happen anyway


Try to take it easy. :rub

Or at least share with me.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

My heart is pumping so fast. So scared for tomorrow. First day of 'frosh week' at university. Tomorrow is just 'ice breaker' activities for 2 hours, followed by clubbing all night. ahhhhhhh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Try to take it easy. :rub
> 
> Or at least share with me.


Thanks bud. I am trying soo hard. with both anxiety and Depression. But sometimes. I have to let it out from time to time. or I feel REALLY bad. This is one of those times where it has to come out  Was in a relationship for 5 years. Married for one and a half. Wife left because she couldn't handle my anxiety and shyness, etc. she is a social butterfly. I obviously om not. and in the long run. things just fell apart. that was the one and only relationship I have ever been in. Not even teen 'flings' or what have you. We had qreat plans for our future and everything. Ahh well. I need to start to live in, and stay in the present. Not the past. and go from here.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I hear you all too well.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i looked at myself in the mirror in the bathroom and i forgot what i looked like for a second.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't seen The Lion King in so long it was like watching it for the first time.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I haven't seen The Lion King in so long it was like watching it for the first time.


I love watching the Lion King. It never gets old for me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

One day, all of this will be yours.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This album is the dogs bollocks.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I get bored way too easily!


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

My butt hurts. ._.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

My neighbor just kissed me, declared to me and literally almost ****ed me. ughhhh


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

In 10 hours, I should really just get **** done. Or at least walk into town for a while, get me out of my room.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My car likes to mess with me. Silly *****.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Crap, i went to the beach yesterday and now my whole torso looks like it's been fried. i could hardly sleep tonight because of the pain.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom bought a new cellphone today & it's way better than mine, shows with the times I am


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello my little SASlets. I missed you all. :>

I come bearing adorable corgi gifs.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

There is just something about SA friends that makes them that much more of a friend. Thanks for being you, SA'ers.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to phone you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Totally not following this advice. http://ezinearticles.com/?3-Things-to-Avoid-When-Joining-a-Social-Anxiety-Forum&id=6533142


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Hello my little SASlets. I missed you all. :>
> 
> I come bearing adorable corgi gifs.


You win the internets! Those gifs are awesome :b

Welcome back of course.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

These extreme "couponing" ppl make me laugh also my god its pretty cool! $550 of stuff they walk out paying $6 amazing lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Hmm. Think my cats would like one of these.


 I want one for me! Seems like an expensive product when cats like drinking dirty water instead.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RockIt said:


> There is just something about SA friends that makes them that much more of a friend. Thanks for being you, SA'ers.


 You're welcome! :lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Another forum I regularly frequent has just over 520,000 posts combined in its lifetime. I just calculated the 30 highest posting members here, over 473,000 posts. That's crazy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just typed in "tax on sick leave" into google and before I finished the little box came up with "tax on sick people." Hrmmm.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Hello my little SASlets. I missed you all. :>
> 
> I come bearing adorable corgi gifs.


Au Lait's back! Yaaaaaay.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

This heart pounding anxiety has turned into excitement. Awesome


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> You win the internets! Those gifs are awesome :b
> 
> Welcome back of course.





papaSmurf said:


> Au Lait's back! Yaaaaaay.


thank you both! 

hugs for all!! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GunnyHighway said:


> Another forum I regularly frequent has just over 520,000 posts combined in its lifetime. I just calculated the 30 highest posting members here, over 473,000 posts. That's crazy.


:doh this is my 64,367th post!

I was going to say :lol - I hope I can sleep with the storms nearby.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Goodnight SAS


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this intense hunger or nausea...? Welp, only one way to find out. :blank


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

sometimes i read stuff on here and it's really difficult to hold back my impulse to comment in a sarcastic or smart-*** way


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I wanna go home.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...is that real Ketchup? Yeeeeep!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

complex said:


> These extreme "couponing" ppl make me laugh also my god its pretty cool! $550 of stuff they walk out paying $6 amazing lol


I wanna know where these people shop. Where I am, coupons and sales almost always have limits on how many of each product you can get.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Who am I? Da girls dem sugar


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"If you mixed, say, two or three-day-old rotting flesh with manure you would get ...

To continue reading this article, log in or subscribe to New Scientistwhy is it always the good stuff.. :no


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm always mistaking the CIAS happenings for dropped bombs. Or shot missiles. Or a striking meteor. Or the War of the Worlds. 

Each and every year, man.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Thinking of you, just hanging around - hoping we get time to talk, I've missed you yesterday and today.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh man, please don't tell me there's a young couple moving in next door. I wanted an elderly person/couple or a loner with cats. 

In other news, cheap cling film is ****. The only thing more annoying and less useful is me.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> In other news, cheap cling film is ****. The only thing more annoying and less useful is me.


So true. Note do not buy cling film from a pound shop

Of course I'm too stingy to buy new cling film, so I'm just trying to use the crappy stuff as often as I can so it'll finish:lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hydrocodone


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love you, Steve Coogan, but I did nothing to deserve your jawline.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

How many random thoughts of the day have you had?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide 1,532


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

... You took everything I said and twisted it a bit... I'm just afraid that is all ... it was all used in avoidance ... I do have feelings I just hide them.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

664 for me. I have no idea how I managed so many inconsequential thoughts, considering that nothing whatsoever has happened to me in my entire life. Well... I take that back. I did buy some really great pants once. Unfortunately, I was forced out of them by a mild-moderate roll of back fat. I did lose the roll, but I've since evolved beyond the need for pants.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> How many random thoughts of the day have you had?


129

(Well, 130 now.)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

There was a concert today which I didn't go to because of my social anxiety.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> How many random thoughts of the day have you had?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Seems I need to get more random thoughts going on in my head. I'm lagging lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Things are so different than I thought they would be 6 months ago. Wow things can change so quickly. Weird!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

450 wow...


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish I was pretty... 

pretty much all I been thinking today!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm done with the rough draft of my paper!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is awfully humid for 72F - I think Lee is going to have more of an impact with my weather than previously thought.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I can feel the anxiety and depression revving their engines as school starts again.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I should dance more often. People should dance more often.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Dear Safeway Cashier,

Even though I was scowling & came off dismissive, u were nice to me. U treated me like ur friend & even gave me cooking advice. I appreciate it - it means a lot to me.

Scowling Weirdo

Random Thought #2: I haven't eaten anything in a while & had my first beers in a while. It feels good 

Ramdon Thought #3: House/cat sitting is turning out well. Cats are awesome 

Random Thought #4: I better water the plants before having more beer or I"ll forget.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

That's a lot of staring.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Note to self: Do not take the highway in a torrential downpour.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Fück it, I'm gonna enjoy the rest of my weekend. Screw work.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

"What would an ocean be without a monster lurking in the dark? 
It would be like sleep without dreams."

Werner Herzog


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Watched a super cool documentary today has me thinking about things I want to change in my life. 
Going to start this new diet asap! 
If you likes Doc's fork over spoon is super interesting!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I don't know why people make so many bad relationship choices. :stu


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh right you gonna be some little mother****ers ima show you the big mother****er.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Ad just popped up at the top of the screen telling me to go sleep... It knows me well...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"We do the best we can!" is probably not the best slogan for your hairdressing business, sorry.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had 1379...now 1380 random thoughts, most of which were not at all random.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I've had 1379...now 1380 random thoughts, most of which were not at all random.


I'm still beating you!! neh neh

---
I'm actually getting worried now. Must...not....make....assumptions...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> "We do the best we can!" is probably not the best slogan for your hairdressing business, sorry.


This made me lol pretty hard just now. :lol


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Online I often feel like: "You lost interest in me"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why are the most comfortable sitting positions always the ones in which my legs fall asleep in? >.<


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Why are the most comfortable sitting positions always the ones in which my legs fall asleep in? >.<


Because your leg was so comfy it dozed off!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Parting is such sweet sorrow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I'm still beating you!! neh neh
> 
> ---
> I'm actually getting worried now. Must...not....make....assumptions...


 Yep, don't make assumptions that you'll be beating me forever!!!


au Lait said:


> This made me lol pretty hard just now. :lol


I'm glad. Always wanting to make SAers lol.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

it's cold and I'm thirsy and ....... this is my 100th post in this thread!

party time? what do you say party cat? ....oh it's a official ..it's party time!










lold


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone happen to have a loaded gun with which you can shoot me?

I'll happily pay for your gas or air fare to and from my location. I can throw in some used DVDs too.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so exhausted...but I'm going to study for 30 minutes...then go to work. I don't think I'll need any help sleeping tonight.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I need to get a scale so I know how much I weigh; it's really bothering me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Did I just post something? I did. On facebook. I'm going into hiding now.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I am now going to force myself to go to bed. Good night everyone!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did I miss something?

Oh well, my fan is on low tonight - it will be cool, I think I will add a blanket, too


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't sleep.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm now one step up as far as cell phones go but it's still nothing fancy


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK so I'm in the UK now. Just got back from the bank and found that I have £1000 that I completely forgot about.

How cool is that!?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Going to be a long day. Going to be an awkward day. Yay!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Yay for anonymity!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My dad liked his father's day present. Even though I knew he would I still felt anxious he wouldn't.


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Uh oh, did i actually say that to her? She obviously doesn't feel the same way, so hopefully she wasn't paying any attention.

Doesn't help that I fell asleep before she replied.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Why the **** do I come on this site if all I do is get harassed ... oh this user is so good posting porn links in chat, trolling, making photoshopped pics of users, thinks its all fun and games and then make dupe accounts 1 or 2 letters off from the member just to harass them and pretend to be them to ruin there rep and name...


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

NES said:


> Why the **** do I come on this site if all I do is get harassed ... oh this user is so good posting porn links in chat, trolling, making photoshopped pics of users, thinks its all fun and games and then make dupe accounts 1 or 2 letters off from the member just to harass them and pretend to be them to ruin there rep and name...


 Sorry you're going through that, but I for one enjoy reading your posts and talking to you, don't let some idiot drive you away


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

What a surprise. I should stop getting my hopes up.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Argh, I may have to repair my headphones soon. That, or my iPod headphone jack is screwed up.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Going to start driving soon. Can't wait to encounter road rage.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I've become so isolated, and I don't know how to stop it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

trendyfool said:


> I've become so isolated, and I don't know how to stop it.


Same, except I know how to stop it. The problem is I struggle with only wanting to be around people at random, infrequent times. It isn't enough to maintain a "normal" friendship.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Latress on the menjay.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Annoyed with you and you don't have a clue!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Is it better to be lonely, than lost in the ether of a tumultuous affair with a married woman?

All these questions and more, tonight on Maury.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Is it better to be lonely, than lost in the ether of a tumultuous affair with a married woman?
> 
> All these questions and more, tonight on Maury.


...I don't care. I do what I want. You don't know me...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You roll with gangs? Well I roll with 12 gangs! And we only commit hate crimes!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just ****ed up an e-mail that was sent to a class of 35 people. Oh well. At least I know for next time, lol.


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

My Nan said "Leave the bank to me, I'll go on Wednesday seeing as I'm brave enough". **** you nan.

And we got to our front door from walking the dog and his previous owner asked if she could fuss him. I went indoors and they all stood there laughing, now I feel like **** and think my dog would rather be at his old place


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never been so depressed in my life.

I'm just so inadequate!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Going VEG.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Finally back online after 40 some hours of no power or internet.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm eating All Dressler chips XD I am a true Rider fan now.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll be 22 in a month from today. Does anyone know how to slow down time?  

I still feel like I'm 12.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

My dad just pulled a ninja move and snuck up behind to grab his iphone right by the computer Im on...while Im browsing on sas :blush...ugh lol


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Same, except I know how to stop it. The problem is I struggle with only wanting to be around people at random, infrequent times. It isn't enough to maintain a "normal" friendship.


yeah I know what you mean. I realized I do know how to stop it...just call people up and make plans and stuff. but like, I don't have any friends I really see more often than every week...which I guess isn't so bad...idk.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Are humans parasites?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Just had an interview with the Superintendent at Ranfurlie Golf Club, it went well! If I get the job he said he is looking at paying for someone to become qualified, we'll see what comes of it. Qualifications for free while you get paid?! Unheard of!!

This makes chasing some other kind of career seem silly by comparison, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

NES said:


> Why the **** do I come on this site if all I do is get harassed ... oh this user is so good posting porn links in chat, trolling, making photoshopped pics of users, thinks its all fun and games and then make dupe accounts 1 or 2 letters off from the member just to harass them and pretend to be them to ruin there rep and name...


 Moju says please stay!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Moju says please stay!


I'd could not stay away from this site if I tried, the user just really pissed me off. To personalty attack me for no reason is uncalled for... photo shopped pics and even a bashing thread on him - got him only 2 weeks ban...


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I love her so much.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Making cookies! Love that my parents are gone so I can hang out in their house, bake and use the hot tub! Ahh life is good!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Dear hair, please stop being black so I can dye you!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mmmm, perfectly cooked chicken...you complete me. How did I ever live without a George Foreman grill?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.lastmealsproject.com/ 
Images and descriptions the last meals of deceased convicted criminals. Very humanizing.



JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Black hair is awesome! shh!


Redheads are best. ♥ I had to bleach it x4 just to get it light enough to dye it dark brunette, years ago.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm getting a little bit stronger on my own.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Judy Greer :mushy


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> x4? Then your not doing it right! Get it done professionally!


Actually I did it fine; it takes about x4 for hair as dark, long and resistant as mine. And I don't plan on bleaching my hair again full-stop, ugh. The extent I need to bleach it to is damaging.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

You can tell a lot about a man by how he orders his Subway sammich. :blank
Chicken strips, wheat bread, honey mustard sauce, all salads except tomato, mozzarella cheese, lightly toasted with salt and pepper. Hnnnnnnngh. 


JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Aww that sucks. Oh well, don't do it anymore then. Be yourself. [:


Ahaah wasn't planning to. Burgundy is lovely though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

NES said:


> I'd could not stay away from this site if I tried, the user just really pissed me off. To personalty attack me for no reason is uncalled for... photo shopped pics and even a bashing thread on him - got him only 2 weeks ban...


I don't understand why someone would do that to you, you're one of the sweetest people here. /insert hug smiley because I can't get to them for some reason.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't understand why someone would do that to you, you're one of the sweetest people here. /insert hug smiley because I can't get to them for some reason.


I love your cat obsession. Can we please discuss cats?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I think I might actually be ready to leave the site. This week I have been better than every! Maybe I will leave maybe I won't, but I love knowing that I am finally doing super great! After 10 years of trials and never ever giving up, it may have all paid off. I started my new job *career* :clap getting paid really well. Now if I could just sleep this all might go even better! I love my life and am so glad I never gave up like I felt so many times before!!!


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

Balzac


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

iunno


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

There's a fly hanging around my computer screen and it's kind of creeping me out.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

john5050 said:


> Balzac


Intriguing, tell me more


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Intriguing, tell me more


I have one of those too. They're neat. :teeth Contracting and expanding depending on the temperature, yeahhh.

I was reading the "nutrition" information on the box of Nerds candy I was just dumping into my mouth. 1 serving is 15g, the box is 170g. HOW DO YOU FIGURE THAT 15G IS ONE SERVING?! Who the hell has one serving of Nerds?










(PS: Drew, that smiley _totally_ needs to get installed to the forums.)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I have one of those too. They're neat. :teeth Contracting and expanding depending on the temperature, yeahhh.


Fascinating, I will add this new information to my compilation of extensive research. :b



GunnyHighway said:


> I was reading the "nutrition" information on the box of Nerds candy I was just dumping into my mouth. 1 serving is 15g, the box is 170g. HOW DO YOU FIGURE THAT 15G IS ONE SERVING?! Who the hell has one serving of Nerds?


:lol the idea of someone weighing a serving of nerds is making me lol irl right now.

---------

Some lady flipped me off today. I gave her the glowering of a lifetime. I SURE SHOWED HER.

not really, I don't think she even noticed :<


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> the idea of someone weighing a serving of nerds is making me lol irl right now.


I'm actually tempted to now. :blank Just so I know; adding to the piles of useless knowledge.

Anyways, goodnight my SAS brethren and brethrettes (Yeah, I make up words. Wanna fight about it?). Good morning to those across the pond just waking up!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This man is my hero.





And yes I sat and watched the whole thing :bah


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> This man is my hero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why he's cool.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought I would like cinnamon incense...but I don't


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I hadn't an idea this existed. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=search brb, finding future husband.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I definitely don't belong here, yet here I am anyway. :/


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

pointy said:


> I definitely don't belong here, yet here I am anyway. :/


:rub


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I should be in school and eat lunch at the moment, but I'm not. :um


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> :lol the idea of someone weighing a serving of nerds is making me lol irl right now.
> 
> ---------


I read this as someone weighing a serving of :









:um


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I only ever had was two best friend in my life.

The bestest friend I ever got in the whole wide world. Not just good or close friend, but with them the feeling was how genuine happiness feels. Always happy! Never argued!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I seriously enjoy watching talent shows. Something pretty satisfying about watching and listening to someone who is actually an amazing singer/performer.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> I hadn't an idea this existed. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=search brb, finding future husband.


Nothing quite like a guy with a large post count *fans self* !!!


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Must get out of bed to go to pharmacy....

For pills I don't want to carry on taking? I'll leave it ten minutes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ballerina said:


> I love your cat obsession. Can we please discuss cats?


 Sure, any time! 
_ 
You know, Laura was totally right to laugh at the word pope. It close to poop, which is a funny word. Take that, teacher.* *this may have happened 8 years ago 
And what is this Ineedtoknowhtml crap???


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> Nothing quite like a guy with a large post count *fans self* !!!


 Have millenniumman75 and yourself decided on what you are going to name the children?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't sleep and my alarm is not due to go off for another hour and a half. :|


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

DJs who do mashups or mix too much together give me a headache. I mean...if you can do this, why not write your own stuff?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I just applied for a dog-sitting job. Sounds awesome, though I'm sure it doesn't pay too much. I can't complain though, for I have only had two job interviews in the past couple of months. It's even within walking distance.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's so boring here. Absolutely nothing to do!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im sitting really comfortably and dont want to move, but I have to go out .... Grrr


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

well **** you too, pms


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

To eat Pringles or not to eat Pringles. That is the question


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I should start every day with this video.

****Video removed due to language****


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Oops! didn't mean to hit quote


----------



## Pebblesdundee (Sep 2, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I should start every day with this video.
> 
> ****Video removed due to language****


Aw, shame, i liked the video Estelle


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicolas Cage's rage was too much for this forum.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't understand why lady gaga makes these weird videos

 no caps lock allowed


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

pointy said:


> I definitely don't belong here, yet here I am anyway. :/


Don't say such things. You're one of us now. Foreverrrrrrrrrrrrr.



diamondheart89 said:


> I read this as someone weighing a serving of :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:spit


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I HATE TAXES! freaking $89 out of each paycheck each week this is nuts! from 1600 a month to almost 900 grrrr!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Why am I shopping for moustache wax?


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Impatiently transcoding.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

In retrospect, that McDonald's breakfast sandwich was a bad idea. My body is angry.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

what happened to the band Temper Trap? They were like the two words spoken by every teen a couple years back and now its disappeared just as quickly.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> Sure, any time!
> _
> You know, Laura was totally right to laugh at the word pope. It close to poop, which is a funny word. Take that, teacher.* *this may have happened 8 years ago
> And what is this Ineedtoknowhtml crap???


!!!!!!!!!!! My neighbour has 2 new-ish kitties, and they're ADORABLE and incredibly affectionate. One is a tuxedo like your gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous thing, the other a black kitty with green eyes. The black one follows you ~everywhere~. I walked to the train station and she followed me for 5 blocks. 
Moe looks adorable in a blanket!! 
Recent kitty bookmarks. 











Hiccups said:


> Nothing quite like a guy with a large post count *fans self* !!!


Ahaha!

I joined SAS for the meet-ups (I think I wrote when I joined I'm gung-ho about going in September, which sounds about right, considering). I'm goingg to search for the perfect male and harass him to join one. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=search
Location: Australia + Orientation: Straight + Gender: Male + Status: Single + Job: Vigilante who's the thin line separating good and evil in Gotham city + First Name: Isaac (I love that name, I always wanted to name my first son it ♥, before deciding to die alone) + Music: Jazz and alternative rock + Books: Sci-fi, everything + Movies: Thrillers, horror, children's, doco, comedy + Body type: More to love + Hobbies: Scienceing and bacon

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

Location: Australia + Orientation: Straight + Gender: Male + Status: Single + Religion: Agnostic (because I am I guess)
_Showing results 1 to 9 of 9 
Search took *0.52* seconds._

Perth x3 , different age bracket x3, possibly, Sydney, and I must have accidentally closed the 9th one.

Location: Australia + Orientation: Straight + Gender: Male + Status: Desperate + Religion: Agnostic 
_Showing results 1 to 1 of 1 
Search took *0.47* seconds._
Sydney.

Location: Australia + Orientation: Straight + Gender: Male + Status: Single, looking + Religion: Agnostic 
_Showing results 1 to 2 of 2 
Search took *0.51* seconds._
Different age bracket, other one hates Christmas.

Location: Australia + Orientation: Straight + Gender: Male + Status: Single, looking + Religion: Atheist
_Showing results 1 to 3 of 3 
Search took *0.51* seconds._
Perth, Sydney, possibly. 


I give up and am bored, there are too many potential combinations. :no
This is conspicuously long.​


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So I officially begin lurning next Monday. That being said, They had better tell me what textbook a need to buy - or better yet, just tell we where they would like me to bend over. I still need to pay for this shiz. Argh. They would prefer to communicate via email. Personally I'd prefer to talk to someone, but I'll have no issues with this as long as they actually get back to me.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Phones are damn expensive. Ordered a Samsung Vibrant though, my HTC Dream G1 is pretty much dead. $400 gone!

http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/...ABMC/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

cha-la, head-cha la, nani ga okite mo kibun wa
heno-heno kappa!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I miss you


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GunnyHighway said:


> Phones are damn expensive. Ordered a Samsung Vibrant though, my HTC Dream G1 is pretty much dead. $400 gone!
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/...ABMC/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=


They all look like iPhones now. :stu

I kinda want one just for the apps, but I'm not sure I want to bother paying that much money. I really don't do much with my phone.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Turns out the world keeps moving faster no matter how much I don't want it to.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ketsunoana


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> They all look like iPhones now. :stu
> 
> I kinda want one just for the apps, but I'm not sure I want to bother paying that much money. I really don't do much with my phone.


I prefer spending a bit more initially for something high quality, as opposed to buying two phones in the same amount of time, costing more. With that said, $400 is a lot for me, but I've been feeling beyond ****ty lately and expensive electronics kind of makes me happy I guess.

As for the iPhone comment, it isn't an iPhone, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow...depression just hit me like a freight train


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Time to get drunk, listen to the Fray, and pick up bitties on the internet ya dig.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I know there are a lot of people who despise subtitles but foreign films should never be dubbed over by english voice actors. I was going to watch this film & probably would have enjoyed it but not anymore


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

So accepting myself issues have been subsiding. The birthday was a big boost but I seriously need medical help or else I'm gonna keep living in a lie.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Send message...receive reply...too uncomfortable to read reply....nice.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to think about something else when I'm trying to fall asleep.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Well now I'm all embarrassed. Eff you, rejection. Eff you. 

Just want a friend


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

@Ballerina: those videos made me lol. Especially the cat with the paper bag on its head. I can't believe people are saying it's abuse, I mean, come on, cats do strange things. They love little hidey holes and things, even if it's just their head. :b Have you seen my video of Moju playing fetch? Here it is anyway: 



 Everyone in random thoughts should watch it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

There are over 1000 minutes a day where I do nothing but watch the time pass...and yet, I just listened to a Nicki Minaj song that was playing on TV and I am actually upset that I won't ever get those 3 minutes of time back. What a waste.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi there acid reflux. Oh it's the rice cakes! The rice cakes made you come, eh? I like rice cakes, I don't like you. I'm not sure how we're going to resolve this little problem. I may have to say byebye to rice cakes, which upsets me a little, because they are my treat. We had a good run though, I think.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok this is like the 5th baby spider that I've caught crawling across my bed, which means that somewhere in the vicinity a spider laid its eggs. 

At this point I think it's time to accept that my fate involves never sleeping again.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I know there are a lot of people who despise subtitles but foreign films should never be dubbed over by english voice actors.


I agree. Hearing the emotion in the actors' voices makes it better, audio not matching video drives me nuts, & sometimes they dub some stupid stuff. :troll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That smell at Milton station, like someone who had eaten raisins and vomited them up. I wonder what that was all about.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can this week be any crazier? Don't answer that! :doh


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

the cheat said:


> I need to think about something else when I'm trying to fall asleep.


Oh I know!

Breathe in to a count of two, say "some" on the first count and "thing" on the next, breathe out to "else" and enlongate the short vowels


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to watch the original ninja warrior with the Japanese announcer who gets all overexcited and shouts things, not the crappy american version. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I want to watch the original ninja warrior with the Japanese announcer who gets all overexcited and shouts things, not the crappy american version. :no


Watch this, fkn lols.





Japanese commentary is epic.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Watch this, fkn lols.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:haha
:rofl

literally died laffin. This is what I'm talking about!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> @Ballerina: those videos made me lol. Especially the cat with the paper bag on its head. I can't believe people are saying it's abuse, I mean, come on, cats do strange things. They love little hidey holes and things, even if it's just their head. :b Have you seen my video of Moju playing fetch? Here it is anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in random thoughts should watch it.


Cat videos = best. Lolcats = best. Their humanoid expressions make everything fantastic. Oh God I know, baha. Many YouTube commenters always seem too busy with keyboard vomit philanthropy to volunteer at shelters. 
Totally, bookstore cats. I remember loving the same thing when I was younger. ♥ AHHHHHHHHH her fur makes her look like a plush doll!!!! She's adorable!!!!!! I like the voice of whoever's speaking. It's very sharp. Not as in the personality characteristic, but the way it cuts the air. A muso could explain it better than meee. But I've always tried to adopt that sharpness in my speaking voice.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mamma mia, oh oh oh~

love Narsha so much omg <3


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so annoying, someone poop on me.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I want to watch the original ninja warrior with the Japanese announcer who gets all overexcited and shouts things, not the crappy american version. :no


American Ninja Warrior is bogus. I hate it. It only makes sense in Japan.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Was just incredibly ruthless with my SAS 'friend' list :lol Nothing personal if you're no longer on there it's just I wanted it to reflect moreso those whom I still talk to or whom I particularly got along well with (which is what should constitute a list!)

It went from more than 100 to 33 :lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

=


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> I'm so annoying, someone poop on me.


Whatever rocks your jocks.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiccups said:


>


:lol this is how I feel about most people in my life, except replace the tv with the internet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm surprised my bro is up at this time on a Wednesday, maybe he's working days again or has the day off


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

100 pushups...And damn I'm sore.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Being in the grey A area of sexuality makes me feel powerful. I watch others tossed around by their drives, at their mercy, while I'm sitting on a placid lake lying back drifting gently wherever.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

can't wait for Television's new album.... :eyes


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Life is extremely short.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy crap @ the Anne Rice thread!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Holy crap @ the Anne Rice thread!


Haven't been in that thread, guess it's time to check it out. :um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not adjusting well to school.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Haven't been in that thread, guess it's time to check it out. :um


Holy crap. That's gotta be one of the weirdest threads I've seen. Kind of awesome though.

(Yeah, I quoted myself.)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I can taste all three melon flavors in this three melon flavored yogurt O_O that's impressive.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I like to teach the world to sing... in perfect harmony... ok, that song has been in my head all morning... it's a lovely day... but I'm missing someone... ups and downs of life... it's nice to have someone to weather the storms with.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Someone thinks I have Autism .. im wondering that too..


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

caflme said:


> I like to teach the world to sing... in perfect harmony... ok, that song has been in my head all morning... it's a lovely day... but I'm missing someone... ups and downs of life... it's nice to have someone to weather the storms with.


Well keep up your hope.

I have an 80s Duran Duran song in my head that makes me want to hurt myself almost.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> I hadn't an idea this existed. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/memberlist.php?do=search brb, finding future husband.


Hello thar :yes:b


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> Whatever rocks your jocks.


I'd rather Tenebrous pooped on me. 


Tenebrous said:


> Hello thar :yes:b


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Trying to draw with a cold is hard. I think it looks right, but then I look again and everything is out of place.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't talk to anyone. I'm like a deflated football. There's nothing in me. Sorry.

Also, I wonder if the stain from the hospital letter will have rubbed off me by tomorrow. I feel caked in filth.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I think its about time I take my life seriously now.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> I'd rather Tenebrous pooped on me.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


But tenebrous is dark and gloomy.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's pretty sad that I'm so bored with a $3000+ machine to my left. I can play any damn PC game I want, I could spend hours online browsing useless crap, yet I sit here bored out of my mind doing nothing. Guess I'll go for a bike ride... :|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> It's pretty sad that I'm so bored with a $3000+ machine to my left. I can play any damn PC game I want, I could spend hours online browsing useless crap, yet I sit here bored out of my mind doing nothing. Guess I'll go for a bike ride... :|


I'll take that off your hands:wink


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I'll take that off your hands:wink


I still need it though, so I can complain to you guys more.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so hungry, but I don't have any food. :C


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Meh, bleh, and eh


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Why do we always run out of ketchup when I'm making meatloaf?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Can the pissed off-ness please subside so I can sleep tonight? Awesome.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I took a nap and when I woke up someone in my neighborhood was blaring Christmas music.

I had no idea I was asleep for that long. :blank


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_They all say, "Darling, what did you do for those pearls?"
What?
Dun-dun-dun-dun_...the laundry's done!! I can go to bed now!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

atticusfinch said:


> ... Testicular concussion?
> 
> I think I misheard something; that can't be right!


I believe it!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ballerina said:


> Cat videos = best. Lolcats = best. Their humanoid expressions make everything fantastic. Oh God I know, baha. Many YouTube commenters always seem too busy with keyboard vomit philanthropy to volunteer at shelters.
> Totally, bookstore cats. I remember loving the same thing when I was younger. ♥ AHHHHHHHHH her fur makes her look like a plush doll!!!! She's adorable!!!!!! I like the voice of whoever's speaking. It's very sharp. Not as in the personality characteristic, but the way it cuts the air. A muso could explain it better than meee. But I've always tried to adopt that sharpness in my speaking voice.


That's my mum talking, I'll tell her you said that. 

Edit: And I'm the one doing that terrible hurhurhur giggling.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

And my computer died. It was going to happen eventually.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My sister told me when I was 10 that they were going to cancel Barney (the dinosaur) because kids who watched it went around hugging everyone. Was she just messing with me?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ARGHFKJSDFKAJSKDLFjkkkaskdfjfkfkfk They lost one of my file again. AGAIN. How is it possible that they are always missing a file from me each year. I always always ALWAYS DOUBLE TRIPLE CHECK EVERYTHING. And I can swear to my life that I have given all the ****in files. Don't jerk me around. I'm going to be at that school for quite a while and I will make sure to pay you a visit everyday at the student services if you lose my file again.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Spent an hour trying to figure out why something I did was wrong. Turns out it is something really stupid. Sigh.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My new microphone came today and as a reward from studying, I've been playing with it.  


Despite the fact that my mother got it for me so I can submit my Spanish homework assignments online, but whatevz.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ew, I sound like _*THAT?!*_


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Figures I would get a cavity!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That is so ****in' creepy, I've got to get rid of this **** & fast


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I usually refuse to eat leftovers of a yesterday's meal... But, damn - that spaghetti was _unnaturally_ delicious.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel like I've been letting myself slip further and further the past few months. I really need to do something about it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Coldplay always knows how I feel.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

1.14L bottle of Malibu rum in my brother's room. My parents don't care. No wonder I'm so messed up, parents don't care about anything, and looking back they never seem to have.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why does the moon keep looking at me like that?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ It's probably wondering why you are looking at it.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

rugds


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sleepy. I don't want to go to work tonight.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> But tenebrous is dark and gloomy.


Not as much as he is equivocal and unexplicit. 


strawberryjulius said:


> That's my mum talking, I'll tell her you said that.
> 
> Edit: And I'm the one doing that terrible hurhurhur giggling.


Awww!


Perkins said:


> Ew, I sound like _*THAT?!*_


That happened to me after I acquired a microphone. I had always thought I sounded okay before discovering I sound like Ke$ha. :um


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's what really defines us:

What we do when we think people aren't looking.

Yup, that's it.

Other thought: I hate burning the roof of my mouth. It makes eating painful. Agh.

Other thought: I wonder why it was so weird talking to my friend today.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

2hr15mins spent at the doctors = BS. *packs b0ng*.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> Not as much as he is equivocal and unexplicit.


He is tenebrous! Who is equivocal and unexplicit?! And what are they?!!! :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ballerina said:


> That happened to me after I acquired a microphone. I had always thought I sounded okay before discovering I sound like Ke$ha. :um


Don't worry, apparently you can still get a record deal so you're all set.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Why the hell did i ever think it'd be a good idea to drink that much ;-;
2. Id quite like to go back to bed...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ow ow ow ow ow.... neck/shoulder pain
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr .... my cat tore up a whole roll of tp while I slept... it's everywhere
wth... he also dumped over his cat water dish and scattered everything off my desk onto the floor

yawn... plus he kept me up all night scrounging around in my room till I put him out and closed the door...

NOT a good night. He's in his adolescence and for a cat... it's very disruptive... and poor thing doesn't get it and wants to be all lovey now. As soon as my son is off to school... I'm going back to bed. Cat better sleep too.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had Simple Plan stuck in my head tonight and I thought to myself, "This isn't so bad as when I had Barbie Girl stuck in my head this morning." It took a ****ing millisecond to get into my head again AND DEAR GOD IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN ARHGHGHG.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Trying to be the person I apparently want to be feels so damn awkward and icky.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Yesterday I cleaned a bit of my junk and I felt a good amount of joy from doin that! So back to cleaning now...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Cold showers feel goood. Not freezing though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I was riding my bike to work last night I had to stop at a crosswalk & wait for the lights. I pulled out my cell to check if my bro had replied to my text & as I was checking this truck drove past me. The guy in the passenger seat stuck his hand out the window in the shape of a gun as they passed, said "bang, it's over" & they zoomed past. I wasn't expecting it at all & it happened so quickly it took me a sec to realize what happened. What's interesting though is that if he actually had a real gun & shot me I wouldn't have had any last thoughts, I simply looked up with a blank mind seen him & then it would have been over. There's the potential for it all to dissapear in the blink of an eye


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Were there really 3,090 users on yesterday? That broke the record by a bit less than 2,000. Who were they all? I suppose bots are the answer. Who would they belong to?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*Artist :* bvdub
*Album :* I Remember translations of 'Morketid'
*Release Date :* 2011
*Genre :* Experimental
*Format :* MP3 320Kbps
*Size :* 178 Mb

*Tracklist :*

01 - This Place Has Only Known Sadness
02 - We Said Forever
03 - The Promise (reprise) Feat. David Williams
04 - Would It Be The Same
05 - There Was Nothing But Beauty In My Heart
06 - A Taste of Your Own Medicine​
http://www.desicorner.net/free-down...-i-remember-translations-morketid-2011-a.html


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> Were there really 3,090 users on yesterday? That broke the record by a bit less than 2,000. Who were they all? I suppose bots are the answer. Who would they belong to?


May have been due to the Anne Rice thread.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I just screamed when the phone rang; only half of it was because of phone phobia.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Whenever I wake up I start to panic cause I can't find my gun under my pillow. Heh.:roll


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

7h15 m355463 53rv35 70 pr0v3 h0w 0ur m1nd5 c4n d0 4m4z1n6 7h1n65! 1mpr3551v3 7h1n65! 1n 7h3 b361nn1ng 17 w45 h4rd bu7 n0w, 0n 7h15 l1n3 y0ur m1nd 15 r34d1n6 17 4u70m471c411y w17h 0ut 3v3n 7h1nk1n6 4b0u7 17, b3 pr0ud! 0n1y c34r741n p30pl3 c4n r34d 7h15. R3 p057 1f u c4n

^ repost this!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Repost what?

ETA - Thanks for clearing that up but I'll only bother with first line - This message serves to prove how our minds can do amazing things!

Btw, I disagree it's amazing.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

artynerd said:


> 7h15 m355463 53rv35 70 pr0v3 h0w 0ur m1nd5 c4n d0 4m4z1n6 7h1n65! 1mpr3551v3 7h1n65! 1n 7h3 b361nn1ng 17 w45 h4rd bu7 n0w, 0n 7h15 l1n3 y0ur m1nd 15 r34d1n6 17 4u70m471c411y w17h 0ut 3v3n 7h1nk1n6 4b0u7 17, b3 pr0ud! 0n1y c34r741n p30pl3 c4n r34d 7h15. R3 p057 1f u c4n
> 
> ^ repost this!


i think i just got a computer virus


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

artynerd said:


> 7h15 m355463 53rv35 70 pr0v3 h0w 0ur m1nd5 c4n d0 4m4z1n6 7h1n65! 1mpr3551v3 7h1n65! 1n 7h3 b361nn1ng 17 w45 h4rd bu7 n0w, 0n 7h15 l1n3 y0ur m1nd 15 r34d1n6 17 4u70m471c411y w17h 0ut 3v3n 7h1nk1n6 4b0u7 17, b3 pr0ud! 0n1y c34r741n p30pl3 c4n r34d 7h15. R3 p057 1f u c4n
> 
> ^ repost this!


I can barely decode that.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Estelle said:


>


It is my secret wish for someone to make me this cake for my birthday.

--------------

This medication makes me so tired all the time. :yawn It's like I wake up and all I want to do is go back to sleep. I've never felt this way before.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

XD 98 people couldn't get a loan. Funny stuff.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have an unprecedented amount of concentration lately.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Is Rush Hour 3 worth downloading? :con


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't do things that scare me often enough...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Don't worry, apparently you can still get a record deal so you're all set.


At the cost of sounding like a self-absorbed, sulky, spoilt pre-teen.  Although her music's alright to dance (get your freak on) to. 


Nidhoggr said:


> He is tenebrous! Who is equivocal and unexplicit?! And what are they?!!! :lol


Syyyyynonyms. 


Estelle said:


>


Want. Or a Paranoid Parrot/Asian Dad macro cake.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm gonna go earn me some monies.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

artynerd said:


> 7h15 m355463 53rv35 70 pr0v3 h0w 0ur m1nd5 c4n d0 4m4z1n6 7h1n65! 1mpr3551v3 7h1n65! 1n 7h3 b361nn1ng 17 w45 h4rd bu7 n0w, 0n 7h15 l1n3 y0ur m1nd 15 r34d1n6 17 4u70m471c411y w17h 0ut 3v3n 7h1nk1n6 4b0u7 17, b3 pr0ud! 0n1y c34r741n p30pl3 c4n r34d 7h15. R3 p057 1f u c4n
> 
> ^ repost this!


Very cool!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Blah, Im in one of those moods where all I want to do is curl up into a ball and cease to exist for alittle while


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I want breast implants. HIGH FIVE.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

if nobody had ever learned to read, very few people would be in love. And if nobody had ever learned to quote, very few people would be in love with La Rochefoucauld.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I want breast implants. HIGH FIVE.


That'd be HAWT.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Football football for some football!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> That'd be HAWT.


I know you'd fap to it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing is working tonight. Wait, let me rephrase that - everything is working out okay, it's just mind-numbingly slow.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I miss my online friends that I been getting on well with, but now Im ignoring them for a good reason. too bad and so sad


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Artynerds are rad.

Stop staring at my booty hole!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> ^ Artynerds are rad.
> 
> Stop staring at my booty hole!


Hah! thanks.. yeh maybe arty nerd's are rads! im more on the nerdy side! 

and haha.. enjoying ur randomness! :boogie


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

artynerd said:


> Hah! thanks.. yeh maybe arty nerd's are rads! im more on the nerdy side!
> 
> and haha.. enjoying ur randomness! :boogie


High five! We nerds are amazing man, don't you forget it.

I'm glad you enjoy it! I do wonder if you enjoy it nearly as much as me though.

LAURA! NESSSSSSSSS! Hello.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

DAVID! Hi.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Football...Adam Levine...I LOVE YOU.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Who's poppin in the ghetto?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Spider hunting, baby.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> High five! We nerds are amazing man, don't you forget it.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoy it! I do wonder if you enjoy it nearly as much as me though.
> 
> LAURA! NESSSSSSSSS! Hello.


 :high5 *hi5* ... & *giggles* at ur post! :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn. Saturn is one fine looking planet.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Damn. Saturn is one fine looking planet.


So is uranus.

:teeth

:um










And now for some non-creepiness. Turns out the phone I ordered isn't exactly the phone I got. Stuck on stock firmware until somebody decides they want to get to making some custom ROMS. Damn you Canadagsm! I want to complain, but there's nothing I can really get out of it since me wanting to install custom ROMs isn't their fault.

(Ordered a Samsung Vibrant [SGH-T959], got a Telus Samsung Fascinate [SGH-T959*P*])


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Blah, Im in one of those moods where all I want to do is curl up into a ball and cease to exist for alittle while


If you ceased to exist you could not curl up into a ball.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Sometimes rules need bending at times for a soild purpose

- My mom bought a touch screen cell phone but can't figure it out. She's asked me, the son who is not with the times/technology, to figure it out for her & explain it, lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

artynerd said:


> :high5 *hi5* ... & *giggles* at ur post! :b


I feel like we've committed a great crime together. We are close my friend.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone ever watch the show "Extreme makover: Home edition"? Well they are filming an episode a couple miles down the road from me where I live. umm yea that's my random whatever of the day. (for now)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Damn. Saturn is one fine looking planet.












* Explanation: * In the shadow of Saturn, unexpected wonders appear. The robotic Cassini spacecraft now orbiting Saturn drifted in giant planet's shadowfor about 12 hours in 2006 and looked back toward the eclipsed Sun. Cassini saw a view unlike any other.

First, the night side of Saturn is seen to be partly lit by light reflected from its own majestic ring system. Next, the rings themselves appear dark when silhouetted against Saturn, but quite bright when viewed away from Saturn, slightly scattering sunlight, in this exaggerated color image. Saturn's rings light up so much that new rings were discovered, although they are hard to see in the image. Seen in spectacular detail, however, is Saturn's E ring, the ring created by the newly discovered ice-fountains of the moon Enceladus and the outermost ring visible above. Far in the distance, at the left, just above the bright main rings, is the almost ignorable pale blue dot of Earth.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

He doesn't look very happy, but I can assure you that he was purring like crazy.










Tail!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> So is uranus.
> 
> :teeth
> 
> :um


:spit hahahaha oh my! I set myself up for that one. :b



Jcgrey said:


> * Explanation: * In the shadow of Saturn, unexpected wonders appear. The robotic Cassini spacecraft now orbiting Saturn drifted in giant planet's shadowfor about 12 hours in 2006 and looked back toward the eclipsed Sun. Cassini saw a view unlike any other.
> 
> First, the night side of Saturn is seen to be partly lit by light reflected from its own majestic ring system. Next, the rings themselves appear dark when silhouetted against Saturn, but quite bright when viewed away from Saturn, slightly scattering sunlight, in this exaggerated color image. Saturn's rings light up so much that new rings were discovered, although they are hard to see in the image. Seen in spectacular detail, however, is Saturn's E ring, the ring created by the newly discovered ice-fountains of the moon Enceladus and the outermost ring visible above. Far in the distance, at the left, just above the bright main rings, is the almost ignorable pale blue dot of Earth.


Ice fountains?? I wish I could see that...Damnit science, stop lazing around and invent long distance commercial space travel already!! Some of us have very important ice fountains to see. >:I


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> Syyyyynonyms.


*Makes swooshing over head sound* Don't worry, I didn't expect ANYONE to interpet what I was saying how I had hoped them to.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> *Makes swooshing over head sound* Don't worry, I didn't expect ANYONE to interpet what I was saying how I had hoped them to.


I wouldn't have worried.  And I thought you were trying to make a joke about the meaning of equivocal and unexplicit being tenebrous to you. Hence playing along, otherwise *swoosh*.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope it stops raining in the next few hours. I've lost my brolly!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Blah, Im in one of those moods where all I want to do is curl up into a ball and cease to exist for alittle while


Me too 

:rain :cry


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

What did you post and why did you delete it? Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Or did someone else delete it for you. :sus


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> He doesn't look very happy, but I can assure you that he was purring like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look really good here! :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, but what about my kitty? Or are you talking to him? LOL.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Coca-cola is trying to be everything that water isn't


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I have life figured out. I just need to make it happened... with the help of some moral support too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Yes, but what about my kitty? Or are you talking to him? LOL.


He looks nice, too.  What is his name? :|


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I remember this site. Lots of new, unknown "faces" (as in... usernames), I see.

Hmm, well as for my random thought.... TIME FLIES faster than a diving peregrine (that would be my avatar, coincidentally).

Did I really join this site in 2006? Yesterday I was twenty, now I'm clenching thirty, ahhh!

That's it, I'm building a time machine. Project name: "No more regrets". Motivation is kinda drained though because of the scientific fact: it cannot be done. Sigh.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

An annoying thing that comes along with carrying a fully-automatic assault-rifle with you everywhere is that no one tries to mess with you. 

Aw, I've almost missed that...


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Doctorofmind on Youtube is brilliant.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Good morning SAS. Wait, what on earth am I doing up so early?

WOW!:

Edit: pic was awesome. but too big...too lazy to resize


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

So super glad it's Friday another dinner thing tonight I actually want to go to! 
P.S. being an adult is so freaking hard had to downgrade my phone to just calls to save money man I hate trying to make everything work it's no fun!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Time to start the day.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thursday: Wow, she is quite alluring. I think I like her.
Friday: Oh, she's enaged.... fml


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So I deleted all of the "friends" that I knew nothing about and now I'm only left with 2 friends on SAS. 

Seriously, these guys should be proud!


----------



## Certainlynotthatotherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

First post, eek, I'm nervous....

My random thought is "fingers crossed the plan goes to plan"


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Taxi driver nearly hit a bicycle rider a minute away from my house. He the proceeded to pull into the middle of an intersection during a red light, then back up and nearly hit another car.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Aw, and a day later I cursed the day I was born. :um

Me on the top right...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

2 suitcases,3 black bags, 3 shopping bags and 2 backpacks....... I'm sure I have enough packed....


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Certainlynotthatotherguy said:


> First post, eek, I'm nervous....
> 
> My random thought is "fingers crossed the plan goes to plan"


 :wel whats is your plan?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Taxi driver nearly hit a bicycle rider a minute away from my house. He the proceeded to pull into the middle of an intersection during a red light, then back up and nearly hit another car.


he was probably freaked out after nearly hitting the cycler,


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eliza said:


> he was probably freaked out after nearly hitting the cycler,


That red light thing happened a couple minutes after that. He was shaky the whole way through from the minute I got in, and he never kept his foot on the gas. Kept pumping the pedal. I didn't feel terribly safe during that ride.


----------



## Certainlynotthatotherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> :wel whats is your plan?


It involves being reunited with a friend/crush who may think I' the anti-christ.....ok, not so dramatic, but she may think I'm a bad person. Thank you for the welcome....how to return the favour... Happy 1 year, 7 month, 15 day anniversary on this site


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Am I that long here....thanks for working that out!!!Mmmmm.....nah I have met the anti - christ so you can't be him.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I probably shouldn't but I very well might, we'll see


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> That red light thing happened a couple minutes after that. He was shaky the whole way through from the minute I got in, and he never kept his foot on the gas. Kept pumping the pedal. I didn't feel terribly safe during that ride.


whoa, i didn't even catch that you were _in_ the cab! thought you were watching the scene unfold from your bedroom window or something haha. reading comprehension fail. i can imagine you would feel quite unsafe


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

rdrr said:


>


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> I feel like we've committed a great crime together. We are close my friend.


nerds for life! 

:boogie:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

http://breadpeople.tumblr.com/

My god I've seen it all.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

And even when you've been squished from books in a book-bag for hours, no longer warm and a little stale - you're still alright, turkey somethingsomething panini from La Prep. 

Delicious just as I've left you.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

... _Squashed_?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Breadpeople, lol.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i say squished. then again, i have been known to invent words on occasion.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Breadpeople, lol.


lol I was thinking the same thing. I stared at it for a good little while too.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I miss that other world I was in, but im too ashame to face any of them there. I really miss being there too and talking to them! Oh well


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

So I was going for a walk on my schools biketrail and I notice a couple was making out and I thought...for once cant I be the person making out and making everyone around me feel awkward??


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> He looks nice, too.  What is his name? :|


 Moju. But a lot of people like to call him Moe, lol. :b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

There's so much treachery and intrigue going on in Twin Peaks! I love it.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

M1A1 thousand miles an ow-ah


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

artynerd said:


> nerds for life!
> 
> :boogie:boogie


Yes indeedy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to go for a run.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Housework time!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I made pizza with a cauliflower base (boil florets, mash, add an egg) aaaand it is delicious. Family sized with tomato sauce, mushrooms, brown onion, feta and 300 calories.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Reverting the colours of my drawings is fun. It makes it look like a crazy chalk drawing.


There was a discussion about this on another forum a couple of days ago. "To revert" is intransitive (has no direct object) - what you mean is "transposing the colours".

Perhaps I should found a grammar Nazi group.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, this paper will never end, will it.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> So I was going for a walk on my schools biketrail and I notice a couple was making out and I thought...for once cant I be the person making out and making everyone around me feel awkward??


:kiss :cuddle :kiss :cuddle :kiss :cuddle

:eek

We just made out in a public forum :teeth

:clap


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Sleepy :yawn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I need a dude name I don't hate. Damn.

Because book writing, I mean.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## ernest12 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ballerina said:


> I made pizza with a cauliflower base (boil florets, mash, add an egg) aaaand it is delicious. Family sized with tomato sauce, mushrooms, brown onion, feta and 300 calories.


That sounds good. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd love a coffee but I said I'd have a coffee-free day. Sigh.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm gonna become a HOTTIE. I swear to God on my life I'll be a hottie. Start strictly dieting from today on, exercising and committing to my goals.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Greek Bubbly


----------



## Certainlynotthatotherguy (Sep 9, 2011)

My X-box has arrived!

(unfortunatley minus games, so it's slightly useless atm)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'M BORED TO DEATH!!!!

WHAT THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO???

Seriously, this holiday sucks.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I have been having nightmares every night for the last two weeks. Last night involved the head moderator on a site very similar to this one. He is English, and I live in Canberra. We were corresponding over the Internet, and then I discovered that he was staying at the same end of the same floor of a hotel in Sydney. The hotel does not actually exist. Our rooms were quite close, but we were communicating over the Internet. When I found this out, I saw him in person. The thing is, he was fifteen years older than he actually is, and had grown a beard.

(have fun trying to interpret that one if you think you can)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone guess what this cute little creature is?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :kiss :cuddle
> :eek
> 
> We just made out in a public forum :teeth
> ...


  

:blush...:fall


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

do i even have social anxiety anymore or am i just lonely and depressed? how long will it be until desperation turns to despair?


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I feel so different today.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Anyone guess what this cute little creature is?


 Water Bear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Anyone guess what this cute little creature is?


hot beef injection? :lol

J/K - I thought it was a mole, but it looks like a caterpillar, and a :afr creepy :afr: one at that. I would not want that thing biting me.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

It would save a lot of people a lot of time if the SafeSearch feature at Google had a setting which only showed the things that Strict takes out.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

If only every Friday could be like that... I'd have less time to dwell on life.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

best site www.brotips.com


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Anyone guess what this cute little creature is?


I think I've seen this thing in a text book...Is that a mite?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> hot beef injection? :lol
> 
> J/K - I thought it was a mole, but it looks like a caterpillar, and a :afr creepy :afr: one at that. I would not want that thing biting me.


lol. I posted an article over in the science forum. For anyone interested in this thing. 
Estelle was right. A Water Bear:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f133/tardigrades-water-bears-in-space-142072/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is another species:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

AVG is a toolbag.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Going driving tomorrow. I hope the intersections don't kill me.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish I was beautiful inside and out.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> lol. I posted an article over in the science forum. For anyone interested in this thing.
> Estelle was right. A Water Bear:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f133/tardigrades-water-bears-in-space-142072/


Gorgeous! I didn't want to be off-topic in your thread with posts about mold, but I came across this webpage recently. 
http://englishrussia.com/2008/09/23/slime-molds/

Favourites.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

That 7 minutes sure went by fast.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

when i sin, i sin real gooooo ooo oo ood


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

We've got two ledgers and one smoked-cheese pig. Which one do we burn?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Uh oh. it's getting dark. Why does my depression come rearing it's ugly head at night and when it starts to get dark? I'm been fine all day. then all of the sudden, when it gets dark. boom deep dark depression.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I swear my sisters are trying to change me into being a girl. Apparently I need a dress, some mascara, dark red lipstick, shoes with huge heels, braids, no trace of any facial hair and whatnot.

They're just 8 and 11 though, and they're the two greatest persons to ever spawn this earth


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

sophiek said:


> I'm gonna become a HOTTIE. I swear to God on my life I'll be a hottie. Start strictly dieting from today on, exercising and committing to my goals.


let us all be hotties, everyone sing along now


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Anyone guess what this cute little creature is?


it looks like a ****ing pokemon or something


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

That image is from a Scanning electron microscope or SEM

Video about 'em:


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Blah.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You shouldn't have to jump for joy


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Tenebrous said:


> let us all be hotties, everyone sing along now


Hottie me, hottie you, hottie us, hotties huh huh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay, Lloyd. Aspen it is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> That image is from a Scanning electron microscope or SEM
> 
> Video about 'em:


Bahaha, next time I'm in an uncomfortable social setting, I'm just gonna play dead.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sophiek said:


> Hottie me, hottie you, hottie us, hotties huh huh


You're already a hottie!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

So glad I found an apartment!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope the cats don't swarm me on the way to the bathroom.

Cat shield NOW. -runs-


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

sophiek said:


> Hottie me, hottie you, hottie us, hotties huh huh


with your sizzle combined alongside my boiling broil, we are hotter than the skillets of an ihop at dawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It looks like a plush toy!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Who needs showers when you can just wipe yourself down with a washcloth? I'm all about classing it up.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

gotta wait til funday munday(ne) for me cellular mobile device


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

keeep up.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So I needed some cash, so I went to an ATM. Makes sense, right?

Now, this broken ATM gave me three choices. First one was Swedish, second one Euros, and without looking I assumed the last one was Norwegian (which was I needed).

Got kinda puzzled at how the lowest amount I could withdraw was just 50, anyways I plotted in 500. And there we go, five 100 US dollar bills thrown in my face.

I realized my mistake as soon as I saw the "Foreign Currency" sign in huge black letters over the atm.
This was at a train station though... Now, I just wonder, who the hell takes a train from Europe to the US?

Well, I'll just hold on to those notes and hope the US economy picks up before I exchange them. The value of the US dollar has never been lower.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No alarms and no suprises please.... Is it over yet? Sigh


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Attempting to nap while waiting for No-Doz to kick in has thus far failed. I'm stuck in a zombified state destined for another unproductive day.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Finally my dream of wearing an internet meme on my fingers can become a reality.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just realised I haven't eaten much at all today. It's time for food group biscuits and chai latte.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have had chamomile tea.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I should have had chamomile tea.


That's my favorite kind of tea! Not that I drink much tea, but when I do it's chamomile.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't deal with children very often but when I do they seem to like me. That little girl was so cute all wrapped up in the earphones cord dragging her moms cell phone around, lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Someone was born in London 500 years ago today.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Tangerine is one of my favorite words.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

awoooooooooooooo, stop.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

to be honest, I fink I already given up in life.. thats why im not trying and not doing anyting to change... the problem is standing back up.. and start life again! :blank


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I really want the thing so deliver it already!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I really want the thing so deliver it already!


I hate waiting for deliveries :wife I've been waiting for a CD for a week now, and it's late! Makes me wish I just had the courage to go to the store and buy it in the first place :no


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

everyone's connected.... <- true that!

also... I love the smell of Moringa flower : o)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Eliza said:


> I hate waiting for deliveries :wife I've been waiting for a CD for a week now, and it's late! Makes me wish I just had the courage to go to the store and buy it in the first place :no


I know and I've been harassing the person supposed to send it for days now but still, nothing. :no

Sigh, incompetence. :wife


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

The army is supposed to be every SA'er's hell. You have no privacy whatsoever 24/7. You eat, sleep and shower together with your mates. And strangely, I've managed to cope.

I wonder...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was going smoke the other half of the Cuban cigar I have but it's a bit too strong to smoke without drinking so I'll save it for another time


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

hgighhdfhfdhdlhdfkh rraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. ya know?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Today I felt anxiety, shame, sorrow and accomplishment. I suck.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Facebook just makes me sad sometimes.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why do I feel so guilty every time they ask me to come in at work and I decline? They can always call someone else.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> What a day


:rub



Rosedubh said:


> Facebook just makes me sad sometimes.


:squeeze Have a free hug!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> :squeeze Have a free hug!


All better


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

rdrr  i'm going to miss his rhetorical questions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop stealing "my thing" you ****ing waste of skin! :wife


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Yikes, what's up with that.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My breath tastes like sex on the beach.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

i feel like writing something brilliant but i wont probably


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't wanna go to work today. I feel anxious.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

My co-worker talked about how embarrassing it is to serve a customer you're physically attracted to. I wonder if it's worse..

I wonder if it ever happens to prostitutes. I'm sure they serve clients they are physically attracted to. Is it less demoralizing?

my mother talks on the phone to my Grandmother so often. I don't think she has any other friends.

I hope I don't work with Josh tonight. He smells sour and he makes fun of me. 

my hair looks like ****. but it always does.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

The Princess Bride isn't really that funny.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I need a drink. Or 12.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This jazz track has an underlying structure that is impossible to pinpoint & sit on, you either take in the whole piece & love it or it pisses you off & you turn it off. I love it, it just grows on me more & more


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Polar said:


> Well, I'll just hold on to those notes and hope the US economy picks up before I exchange them. The value of the US dollar has never been lower.


No **** eh? Do I ever know it!!!

I get paid in American money and at one time, I was getting $1.55 Canadian for every US dollar. Now, I'm lucky if I get 95 cents.

Hold onto that cash!!

fhjkhfjhsfkjfsjkh...BUSH...djhjkahsdkhjfh


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Nothing to snack on! 

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sam Stosur won the US open, woohoo!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Finally my dream of wearing an internet meme on my fingers can become a reality.


I have no idea what the significance of this meme is, but I saw someone make a cake of it and it was probably the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> I don't want to cook dinner, I'm sick


If you come take my place at work, I will cook you a giant meal. Cooking sounds heavenly opposed to work right now, so damn busy.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ow! Looks like I banged up my arm pretty bad


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

forever was promised never ever


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This track is aptly named "Galactic Voyage", it's like the horns are calling out to the heavens, what a lovely meditation in sound


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

this is the worst summer.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Tough love, liver. It's tough love.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Sleep, neeeeeeed sleep


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Found out that the one guy I actually considered going out with actually liked me. Too bad I haven't heard from him in a year. I don't even know the guy's last name. He wasn't from this province, so he wasn't like the douchebags you find too often around here. Oh well, single till I'm 30 yo.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The Just For Fun section is listed as my second most visited website. :eek


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wish I could just forget about you and move the **** on. Damn you time! why aren't you working like you should.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

done


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It feels so good to be the one who is prepared for a change. Soooo ridiculously good!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I did not realise how much this dress sticks to my butt. Did the dress shrink or did my butt get bigger?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know if I'm going to make it... Can't do this anymore


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> I have no idea what the significance of this meme is, but I saw someone make a cake of it and it was probably the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Hiccups said:


>


I can't see anything, now I'm even more curious what it means!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I don't know if I'm going to make it... Can't do this anymore


:squeeze Hang in there. Things will get better.



mrbojangles said:


> I saw someone make a cake of it and it was probably the greatest thing I've ever seen in my life.


Jealousssss!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Jealousssss!


As you should be.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> As you should be.


It's the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

**** me **** me, say that you'll **** me. ♪ lol I can be random sometimes.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

au Lait said:


> It's the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.


More beautiful than hipster puppy?:con


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh period where out thou? Sigh.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Tenebrous said:


> with your sizzle combined alongside my boiling broil, we are hotter than the skillets of an ihop at dawn


The sizzling hotdog and hamburger would make a great hot combo! :teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, soooo not reading prolife sites for lols.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> Okay, soooo not reading prolife sites for lols.


My immediate response was "Reading prolife sites? That's a paddlin'." Ever since Ballerina's Simpsons thread I've felt the need to respond to so many things using a Simpsons reference, it's consuming my life :cry

For that I miss my brother, every time something was even remotely related to The Simpsons we'd just go back and forth with quotes with our parents looking on like WTF :lol . Just the other day he texted me like "Rand McNally". sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate when it says you can use Paypal & then still requires a credit card, I guess I'll have to get one once more since I'm working again


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> More beautiful than hipster puppy?:con


Heavens no. That would be blasphemy. Nothing can beat hipster puppy and his dashing good looks.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

ugh, what the.
I don't remember doing that.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Mint choc chip @ 1am


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have my grumpy pants on.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Tossing fireworks out of my bedroom window at 4:30AM is probably not the smartest idea. Oh well, it's entertaining!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> I have my grumpy pants on.


Well take them off then!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This isnt the place amo!!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I lost my voice. The most beautiful gift I had and I don't think I can gain it back. Life is meaningless without it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So many things that I'm not allowed to talk about...Damn!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Hadron said:


> So many things that I'm not allowed to talk about...Damn!


You could talk about the anxiety you feel after shooting someone?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> You could talk about the anxiety you feel after shooting someone?


I've never shot anyone and I hope I'd never have to.

Some friends of mine did, but it wasn't anything illegal.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, this isn't good.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My nonno (grandfather) is in hospital right now..not looking so good. =/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> My nonno (grandfather) is in hospital right now..not looking so good. =/


 Fingers crossed for him!!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Finally, one that works. I hope this movie is worth all of that trouble.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

The moon is so bright tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

What kind of convenience store sell detergent for clothes but not dryer sheets?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I haven't been on this site much this week.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I haven't been on this site much this week.


Boooo. This site needs more you to balance out all this damn drama. Moar HD wraparounds and parties and fail hockey teams!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yay it's a new day. Glowing cats anyone?......









http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f133/glowing-cat-new-tool-in-aids-research-142364/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well that didn't work, hopefully plan B does


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

What was I gonna say?

Oh yeah. Didn't even realize I had 600 posts D: goes by fast


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought he was different.. but apparently.. he isnt, because I couldnt recognise him.. 

Also.. hes a bit of an odd ball.... i think its the end now! he'll never talk to me again! I hope! maybe for the best!  

why do I want to keep in touch with someone who looks down on me? ..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is easily the most sinister-looking video about soap bubbles that I have ever seen:


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

That video is eerie as hell papaSmurf. Amazing though.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My nonno passed away this morning. Hasn't really hit me yet.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

That nap lasted alittle too long :lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> My nonno passed away this morning. Hasn't really hit me yet.


Sorry to hear that. :squeeze


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> My nonno passed away this morning. Hasn't really hit me yet.


 Condolences Berry.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> My nonno passed away this morning. Hasn't really hit me yet.


Damn...sorry for your loss. :hug My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. xo


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I could call in to work tonight, I don't feel like I've have enough time to sleep


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

didn't I see you on 9021ooohhhhhhhhhhh!!!! *zap zap...zapzapzapzap*.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Not cool, ad. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

phoelomek said:


> Not cool, ad. :no


lol I kinda chuckled.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

sas has ads? o_0

thank you adblocker!!

edit:









but yeah so true............................ who ever remembers bdays of friends.... let alone fam members... right? ^___0


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ :O, you are blocking its source of income!!! tsk tsk.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I live on the edge?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=19685



> CoconutHolder 2,247 IllusionOfHappiness 1,882 millenniumman75 1,542 Ospi 1,532 njodis 1,500 strawberryjulius 1,408 ANCIENT 1,134 Perfectionist 1,123 mserychic 1,094 KumagoroBeam 913 Polar 872 mind_games 827 Noca 813 leonardess 748 inna sense 742 seanybhoy 718 tutliputli 690 Drella 663 StevenGlansberg 655 Indigo Flow 603


I'm ranked #100 and something. :mum I will overtake you, gradually and consistently.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

making sugar cookies right now :yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I keep having dreams that I'm being chased by wild animals. The other night, I was in a small cabin, sitting with my back against the door, trying to keep it closed as some lions tried to push it open. Then, I'm walking down the road and I see a moose...I say something to it, and it starts to chase after me. Stupid dreams.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> making sugar cookies right now :yay


Oh I hate you.

Unless you share.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Oh I hate you.
> 
> Unless you share.


Here you go! I poured you some milk and everything :b










I found this just now when I googled sugar cookies:










Now I have cookie envy. Why did I not make pac man cookies?? Poor planning on my part.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Here you go! I poured you some milk and everything :b
> 
> I found this just now when I googled sugar cookies:
> 
> Now I have cookie envy. Why did I not make pac man cookies?? Poor planning on my part.


Yay! Nothing like a giant bunch of sugar before hopping onto bed (which I should really do since I have to be up in 5 hours). As for your Pac Man cookie dilemna, here: (Thinkgeek is awesoooome)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/e742/


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I tried doodling ppl but hit a wee snag when drawing someone's boobies. I umm unknowingly (honest!) overdid them a bit and she noted it and i felt bummed cus and .. yeah >.<. i'm a face guy! i didn't pay attention to geting hte rest right! 

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, someone is quite touchy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm my mum knows me better than I thought. "Are you alright?, you seem very withdrawn lately". I thought I was hiding it so well lol.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I keep having dreams that I'm being chased by wild animals. The other night, I was in a small cabin, sitting with my back against the door, trying to keep it closed as some lions tried to push it open. Then, I'm walking down the road and I see a moose...I say something to it, and it starts to chase after me. Stupid dreams.


 If you fight them, they'll turn into beautiful women.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have this feeling that I was supposed to remember something...


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow 6:30 is so early and I have to do it 5-6 days a week  bummer!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh. too much coffee this morning.







feel sick and really anxious. Have to take an extra kpin and β-blocker to coutner-act


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> refriend me so i can annoy you with subtle or not so subtle hints of me liking you?


*send* <gulp> fingers crossed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The next month of work is going to be more of a gong show than usual, however I'll qualify for some benefits in 2 weeks so that's nice


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

WE ARE our experiences... for some reason this thought today repeating in my head...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Now that there's not a million people at the beach where my parents live, I want to go ride my bike there. Living in town means I can't go anywhere outside where there's no people. And it's so loud.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

No Dell, I will not give in to your marketing emails. I simply do not need another computer right now...or do I??? Hmmm...


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

fact: Looks is not as important as personality!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Cramps. 
That is all.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

i don't see this going down well at all. this could be the beginning of the end.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

****ing dams!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

that's it, I'm learning how to shuffle.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

There's all these ideas and a story converging and synchronizing and I must read a book, take a photograph, pick up a guitar and find a way to quit my job.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Yay! Nothing like a giant bunch of sugar before hopping onto bed (which I should really do since I have to be up in 5 hours). As for your Pac Man cookie dilemna, here: (Thinkgeek is awesoooome)
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/e742/


omg I need those cookie cutters in my life!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

all my post so far are so depressing! :blank

time to lighten up! :boogiebit of this.. and a bit of that.. :yay

are we happy now?  :banana:kma

:wtf

^
:spam


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

irishK said:


> Please adopt me.


They're so cute.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

hopefully the mania will start to kick in


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd say I've come pretty far with my SA. I've been doing a lot of things by myself. Today I walked a few miles down a busy street to get a veggie burger. I usually take side streets because I hate traffic. I also used to try to avoid ordering food directly. I still have no social skills, however.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

September feels like September today


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I've changed so much from how I was back then.. 
I do believe I am getting worser as a human being each year.. 
I was way better 7 years ago! .. Each year gets worst.. 
and I predicted it! I cant get any worser than I already am.. 
Im in the bottom :/


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

irishK said:


> Please adopt me.


Awww so cute must share :3

I don't want to grow old bitter.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Service cuts and fare hikes?

I shouldn't be surprised because it _is_ the TTC, but ****. You have _got_ to be kidding me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I hope I am exactly like those seniors when I get older - learning new technology and having a husband who still loves my boobs.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

It's been about 36 hours since the power outage and I still haven't reset my alarm clock.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Cramps.
> That is all.


 I'm kind of jealous, I don't know where my period went. :um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ actually, there is an obvious explanation, which presumably does not apply in your case


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ actually, there is an obvious explanation, which presumably does not apply in your case


 Was that aimed at me?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I was reminding you that exercising excessively can have that effect, but it may not apply in your case, since only a small number of people do overdo it - most do not exercise enough.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Some ****ing friend you turned out to be... Ah well I tried.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I was reminding you that exercising excessively can have that effect, but it may not apply in your case, since only a small number of people do overdo it - most do not exercise enough.


 Oh right. I don't think I'm excessive. I thought you meant that other possibility. :um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ which other possibility?


----------



## DonPancho (Jul 15, 2011)

so my random thought about the way I think. I see myself as a bisexual woman trapped in a male body. I like my penis, don't get me wrong, but I always wished since growing up that I could be more girly in my behavior.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, I'm so sick of that Kim Kardashian. Her asš should be available to block out the sun.


----------



## DonPancho (Jul 15, 2011)

oh also I want to go with almost everyone I meet and talk to... its part of my anxiety.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

**** I drank way too much green tea today. Looks like it'll be an all-nighter.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I often feel like i'm living in a movie & the way people act towards me has been scriped & played out. Though this only happens in certain settings, (anywhere other than home, really). This, & a few other symptoms such as dissoactive.

This can't be good.

Random indeed. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This week is trying on my NERVES :mum :afr.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nnnnnnnnnnooooooooo a non-commited response. it's still it's still good. right? riggggggggght?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i loveloveloveorlkjsdlfkjsdf you, cookie. you're my little lovenut.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Adverbs, you filthy plebs! Adverbs!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope thingybob leave me alone..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to be saying a line at the funeral, eek!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's the last week for one of the coolest guys I work with, he's moving from the night crew to days. He called in Monday night & it just wasn't the same without him, too bad he needs to make the switch


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Tomorrow is R U Ok day 

...in Australia anyway..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

What would my wife say, if I were married?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Confucius say: If you have two kids under age 10 in the house, you will have problems finding tape to mail a package.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

molto raPIDO


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet and Salty Nut.....Yumm!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

What, again?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

ha oops forgot something.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've tried to do the right thing, tried to hold it all together, but it isn't working and I can't live this way. I have to fix this somehow, even if it takes something grand, scary and rather insane.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

pointy said:


> I've tried to do the right thing, tried to hold it all together, but it isn't working and I can't live this way. I have to fix this somehow, even if it takes something grand, scary and rather insane.


:squeeze

I hope everything's okay!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ugh why am I so anxious right now.

I need a hug. :<


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> ugh why am I so anxious right now.
> 
> I need a hug. :<


:squeeze

Feel better!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I need a hug. :<


How about we trade hugs? I need one too! :squeeze

Hell, I'm sure a lot of people here could use a hug right now. :group


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> :squeeze
> 
> Feel better!


:squeeze Thank you! 



GunnyHighway said:


> How about we trade hugs? I need one too! :squeeze


Deal!  :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im going to set up my own tumblr account! its going to be well boring!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why are you poking me and telling me I look more _muscly_? It's so irrelevant and AWKWARD!

Seriously, some people should get a grip.:roll


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Cest La Vie said:


> Tomorrow is R U Ok day
> 
> ...in Australia anyway..


It annoys me how they use the text speak with that campaign.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuuuu I had a great thought to post but after typing it all out I got embarrassed and erased it. Now I'm posting this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wish I could play my music loud on speakers at work, would totally rule my world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> ha oops forgot something.


 Somehow, this REALLY doesn't go with the phrase "hot beef injections". :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Somehow, this REALLY doesn't go with the phrase "hot beef injections". :lol


Lmao you're not ever going to let me off the hook for that one are you?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I meant to go over my Nonna's place to start this powerpoint thing but by the time my mum picks me up and takes me there it'll be time to go to work. I guess I have the whole weekend to do it.

Also, why is Ospi a failed bogan? I've been wondering..


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for enlightening me, Quiller-Couch. The same plots told over and over and over and over and _over_ again until the end of humanity!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Awake at 4:30 again.. Its no wonder I've been so tired lately.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I really want to see Lion King when it hits theaters. 3d or not I will love to see it again on the big screen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Lmao you're not ever going to let me off the hook for that one are you?


Nope :lol. That is the funniest statement I have seen on here in a long time.

It ranks right up there with Ragana's "OMG........SEX!" when responding to pics in the Photo thread. :haha


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I really want to see Lion King when it hits theaters. 3d or not I will love to see it again on the big screen.


I do too! But 3d would just make it more awesome! xP


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi's car is HOT.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Cest La Vie said:


> Tomorrow is R U Ok day
> 
> ...in Australia anyway..


this reminds me of when you work and each morning someone will ask "good morning how are you?" as they pass and you really only have time to say "great", "good", or "fine" etc etc... they don't want or expect you to say "well if you have five minutes I can tell you just exactly how I feel".

Making a set day out of it is no different, it's like saying you can only ask this one day a year like you can only give someone a valentines once a year etc etc. big big BS.

"how are you?", "I've been better", "oh!..... well hopefully today turns out to be great and will lift your spirits", "yeah sure...ok *mumbles fml*".


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Why why why must they leave my parcels with my neighbours? I go out of my way to avoid them and then they force me. They _force_ me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I said I'd limit my posts on here but this CANNOT WAIT. Moju has made a friend next door and they play together. Yes cats, playing together! It is adorable! He's so friendly. I love him.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I really want to see Lion King when it hits theaters. 3d or not I will love to see it again on the big screen.


It's coming out? Awesome! I saw it in cinema back in the day but I need to see it again.

-----------------

I swear telepathy works sometimes :yay WOOHOO! :teeth can't wait till saturday.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Goddamn, I hate family drama...


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I love when it _gently _rains for hours on end, which seems rare around here lately. I find it very relaxing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> ha oops forgot something.


...those things are so damn good. I've definitely ate nothing but those for a whole day/night before. Then I got sick of them. But still, they're soooo good.

It really can not be healthy to sleep 16 hours a day for weeks on end. Perhaps I should call/visit my doctor...yeah, perhaps...but for now, back to sleep.:no


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not trying to attract attention, b****! Honestly, I'd rather everyone ignored me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can operate 4 different types of forklifts at work yet when it comes to simply banding product to a pallet I'm clueless, go figure


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Today will be a good day.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

im afraid of going to school tomorrow. And, by the way, Lithuanians
just won a basketball match against slovenia. Pretty cool, even im not really into sports


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Good morning western hemisphere SASers.... Yawnnn. ME this morning:









I borrowed this pic from the..... one of the picture threads. Anyway goodnight


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

What to do with all these aluminum cans...hmmm...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Shoot em


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

RockIt said:


> What to do with all these aluminum cans...hmmm...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it wrong to be sipping on liquor at 8:45 in the morning?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Is it wrong to be sipping on liquor at 8:45 in the morning?


No. However I work nights so a drink after work under those circumstances seems more reasonable, lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to be sipping more coffee.
I tis a nice day out, but chilly. I think I need to bring in my palm tree for a few days...or put it out on my back porch warmed by the sun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I'm glad I got a few passport forms. For some reason whenever I have to fill out any form I always make some mistakes & need the extras for a good copy

- I think I've finally figured most of the functions on this phone


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


I particularly like this one. "Budweiseriser"


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to be sipping more coffee.
> I tis a nice day out, but chilly. I think I need to bring in my palm tree for a few days...or put it out on my back porch warmed by the sun.


Truth be told, you probably just need to go visit some palm trees somewhere. Like FL. I call roadtrip. Maybe I can steal the convertible from the wife for a few days and stop by to pick you up.

What's that you say??? Hooters? No, I've never been there. But, there's a first time for everything. I hear they have good wings. Cough...cough.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

self-fullfilment


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Random phone call of the day:

*Man:* Hello there, I'm calling from blah blah blah loft insulation and cavity walls blah blah blah.
*Me:* I don't need anything, thanks.
*Man:* Ok, and how long has it been since you had your loft insulated?
*Me:* [_no idea_] About a year.
*Man:* And your cavity walls?
*Me: * I don't know.
*Man:* Do you have cavity walls?
*Me:* [_what *are* cavity walls?_] I don't know.
*Man:* What kind of property is it that you have?
*Me:* I don't know.
*Man: * [_beginning to suspect that I'm stupid_] Well, is it made of brick?
*Me:* Yeah, yeah, it's brick [_or stone, possibly?_]
*Man:* And what kind of brick is it? Are they long bricks?
*Me:* [_how long is a long brick?!_] I don't know.
*Man:* [_suspicions confirmed_] You don't know. Ok then. Thanks for your time. Bye now.
*Me:* Bye.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I really dont wanna live no more


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Random phone call of the day:
> 
> *Man:* Hello there, I'm calling from blah blah blah loft insulation and cavity walls blah blah blah.
> *Me:* I don't need anything, thanks.
> ...


Priceless. I've had a few calls where an automated voice comes on saying won a trip through my airlmiles account or something of that nature & then the operator comes on all excited saying if you meet these qualifications the trip is yours...

*Operator:*"Hi there, congratulations on your win of our free trip! You just need to confirm you meet the requirements.
*Me:*"Alright"
*Operator:* "Are you 25 years of age or older?"
*Me:*"No, I'm not"
*Operator:* "Oh...well you don't qualify then. I'm sorry, have a nice day"
*Me: *"No worries, you too"

I wonder how many of their calls are like that before they actually find someone who meets the requirements, lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I really dont wanna live no more


Don't say that. I know it's like beating a dead horse. But You WILL feel better. I had a really horrible time about 3 nights ago. Cried myself to sleep, wishing I was dead, and all the rest of it. I feel a lot better today. Hang in there!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RockIt said:


> Truth be told, you probably just need to go visit some palm trees somewhere. Like FL. I call roadtrip. Maybe I can steal the convertible from the wife for a few days and stop by to pick you up.
> 
> What's that you say??? Hooters? No, I've never been there. But, there's a first time for everything. I hear they have good wings. Cough...cough.


...and the service is impeccable :lol.
It's a GO .


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


>


This is how I get to work every day. On my motorcycle made of Mountain Dew cans.



Ventura said:


> I really dont wanna live no more


:squeeze I've felt like that too before. It's hard to see the positive side of things when life gets tough, but it's there. Things will get better, you'll see.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

what the fuuuuu. Apparently my sister has had a boyfriend for atleast...6 months now and I just found out from eavesdropping on my moms conversation.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I love my dog. Wish I could hang out with him more. He's so stupid...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Earlier today I got the whole...have a late night last night/why are you always tired/Glansberg could be in the middle of a house fire and still have the same demeanor...blah hate that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to make two phonecalls today. I don't think I've used the phone in ages. Eeek.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Booya, who has a clean desk? I have a clean desk.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

UGH. I have a crapload of homework and studying to do and yet my body is like, "Can't work. Must sleZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz".


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Booya, who has a clean desk? I have a clean desk.


A clean desk is the sign of a sick mind/. Either that or you don't have enough to do.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My mother whispers to herself a lot  it's funny. I do the same thing when I'm alone >.>


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

/\ I dont like the way that duck is eye-balling me :shock


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Booya, who has a clean desk? I have a clean desk.


 Is that a new photo in your avatar? I likes it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, one down. Managed to find my manager's email so I emailed instead of calling, heh.


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

I have to give an impromptu speech in my Communications class tomorrow... :flush


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_Oh_.

That's what he meant.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I was expecting some crazy things, Twin Peaks, but I wasn't prepared for transgender David Duchovny.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a crush on a radio announcer. I haven't seen his face but I'm in love with his voice and he is smart and stuff. Don't tell my boyfriend!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> I just wrote my nephew a LONG message on facebook as to why I had lost contact with him over the years. I am nervous as to what he will reply!


I've been meaning to do this with a cousin of mine...how old is your nephew? I hope he's understanding. I know my cousin will be, but it's not making it any easier to write it.:afr


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oooooh, Zooey Deschanel has a new TV show? I'm excited and ready to fall in love every Tuesday. :yes


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Woke up with an unexplained bruise on my chin...as if I don't already have enough blemishes.. :rain


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

*digs a hole*


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

what was I doing again


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Only 29mins of battery pawa left!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

For some reason I see threads here talking about masturbation, even flat out asking if a person has been caught in the act. I post funny pictures that reference masturbation and they never fail to get deleted.

Weird..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Note to self.... Try not to drop iPhone on your damn face while laying in bed and browsing sas! Second time. Almost threw it against the wall


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

My brain can such be a killer dream machine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I was so out of it at work today.. I felt like I couldn't focus, and I wasn't really even trying to make small talk or even be polite to customers. After I helped one lady who I barely spoke two words to, one of my supervisors popped up out of nowhere and was like, "I was watching you with that customer.."

At that point I was like OH ****. :blank

Then she goes, "Great job! You did great. I'm going to put a card up for you!" (we have this cork board in the breakroom that's covered with cards which supervisors write our names on when they see us giving good customer service)

And at that point I was like WAT. :um

I was totally half ***ing it today. Why can't I ever get recognition when I'm using my whole ***?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Hahaha, I was on edge waiting to see how you were going to get scolded by your higher up. Consider yourself lucky! and be happy!


lol ikr? I thought she was being sarcastic at first, haha. I was soooo relieved!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*&*


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> For some reason I see threads here talking about ****, even flat out asking if a person has been caught in the act. I post funny pictures that reference **** and they never fail to get deleted.
> 
> Weird..


You are right - threads like that should also not be allowed. Individuals like that think they are clever, but what they do not realize is they have gone down a notch in the estimation of others, even of those who are as bad as they are.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Soundgarden was a consistent soundtrack to my depression in high school & I'm finding that to be true again now, they are such a great band!

- I think I've finally figured out all the features on this phone barring internet use as I don't have the net 

- The sky was a beautiful dark blue this morning as I road home


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

au Lait said:


> lol ikr? I thought she was being sarcastic at first, haha. I was soooo relieved!


Wait, what if it's a sarcastic cork board where everything on it is written sarcastically? 

/crawls back under bridge.
----------------------------------

they are turning out to be my main problem in more ways than one.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Wait, what if it's a sarcastic cork board where everything on it is written sarcastically?


omg my life is a lie!!! nooooooo!

:teeth


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm text messaging to borabora


how exotic...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap, removing plastic under-guards from cars is hard! It added at least an hour to the whole radiator flushing process. Of course, it would help immensely if I didn't have **** for tools!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

does any random nonsense amuses people? 

okay.. then if i say .. blehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

are you amused? xD

how about...

poke poke pokemonnnnnnnnnnn!! xD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YAY! A fellow Hungarian (who also fled to the USA like my dad and grandparents) has his birthday today!

Albert Szent-Györgyi, the discoverer of Vitamin C and Nobel Prize winner!

There are tons of SMART people in my background, yo!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Health alert*

​ When you drink Vodka over ice, it can give you kidney failure,

When you drink Rum over ice, it can give you liver failure,

When you drink whiskey over ice, it can give you heart problems,

When you drink Gin over ice, it can give you brain problems.

Apparently, ice is really bad for you.

Warn all your friends.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Snack........need something savoury to snack on


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Both tests read......wait for it, NEGATIVE!

Also, I lost my bus card. Fork you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Both tests read......wait for it, NEGATIVE!
> 
> Also, I lost my bus card. Fork you.


So, no Uncle The Cheat? Damn...but that's good for you! :yes


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Fork you.


I prefer being spooned, thank you very much. :bah

Work sucks. Somebody should help entertain me.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Wake up, sleepies! We must go, yeeessss, we must go at once!

Ugh I hate and love waking up from late naps.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My profile page here has had 1111 views


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lame night


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I have no internal drive - the law of inertia controls my life.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Probably a mistake coming back here.

But I'm glad I did.

Is it just the wine or is there a delay on posts?

Its a bit insulting if there really is a delay on posts.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah definitely a delay on posts and someone reading them.

Its ridiculous. I made a comment about ironing and breakfast a minute ago.

I mean, for gods sake. It was clearly a joke. Only a lunatic would post up asking the women of america to come to ireland to iron me clothes (although, when I read it back, it does sound cool) and cook me breakfast.

For gods sake. Who is deleting my posts? Can you please PM me coz i dont know how to PM you, but all I've done is lighten the mood and make a few jokes.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Vroom vroom, I'm a racecar <--- don't know why I keep saying this out loud even when I'm dead tired, and more like a beat up old bomb.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Yeah definitely a delay on posts and someone reading them.
> 
> Its ridiculous. I made a comment about ironing and breakfast a minute ago.
> 
> ...


Helloooo????


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Helloooo????


Do you mean Hello22? Because we heard all about it:b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Do you mean Hello22? Because we heard all about it:b


haha, good attention to detail. 

go wan so mate, what ya hear??


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm hungry!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

In light of the debt crisis, an 18th-century aphorism (modified with contemporary currency and amounts) is: 

Income $200, spending $199: result heaven 

Income $200, spending $201: result hell


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh I've been gone for so long now, but the time apart just made me realize... just how much I love you SAS :mushy


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I received my blood test and check up results, and this is the best grade I've ever received at a doctor's appointment. ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ Having been obese throughout childhood and much of adolescence. Everything's fine and dandy like sugar and candy except iron and vitamin D, neither which come as surprises. Iron deficiencies are common in people with ladyparts anyway. Spinach + sunshine. 
Aaad I just finished The Wonderful Wizard of Oz and realizing they're never as good as you remember them.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I probably shouldn't be walking to the Library when I'm sick, but if I don't I won't have anything to read until monday.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today is nice.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm a b******, yeah I realise that. Just another hopeless case.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ohhh I have had the BEST nite last nite I am sooo glad I went!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Do you mean Hello22? Because we heard all about it:b


What did we all hear about?



Dub16 said:


> haha, good attention to detail.
> 
> go wan so mate, what ya hear??





Stilla said:


> Oh I've been gone for so long now, but the time apart just made me realize... just how much I love you SAS :mushy


WTF...Dub and Stilla return on the same day? Has hell frozen over? :con


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

So cold, toes are freezing off. Well hello, fall.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

FFS


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I had a terrible crossing intersections today. The first time I spaced out and missed the signal telling me to walk. The second time an elderly couple parked right on the crosswalk.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Fantas Eyes said:


> The second time an elderly couple parked right on the crosswalk.


Doesn't that suck when that happens. Both as a driver and a pedestrian. Hope you gave them an evil stare.

-------------

Love me love me
Say that you love me
Fool me fool me
Go on and fool me
Love me love me
Pretend that you love me
Leave me leave me
Just say that you need me.........


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Just realized that I don't know two of my roommates' names, despite having lived here for over two months. I talk to them all the time, too!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

gah...i wish i could go back to the good ol' days when i didn't develop crushes...i seriously_ need_ this dude in my life right now but i can't imagine him (or anyone) being interested, wtf am i supposed to do...:no


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Funny how it stops raining when I get inside.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

ITS..TIME.....

TO...

Write that CV...

AND .....

Apply that Job!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I barely got the bike ride in on time. Now, it is time to eat dinner.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm trying to think of something interesting to write. I know you'll be expecting it, stalking stalker who's stalking me. So...much....pressure.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whew! My my what a day!


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

It's 3:46 AM here in Paris.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

My birthday is in two and a half weeks. I found out a while ago that, at least in my state, it's fairly cheap to legally change your name. Considering I have always wanted to, I've decided that a new first name will be my birthday present to myself.

Now, to figure out what I'll change it to ... :con


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> My birthday is in two and a half weeks. I found out a while ago that, at least in my state, it's fairly cheap to legally change your name. Considering I have always wanted to, I've decided that a new first name will be my birthday present to myself.
> 
> Now, to figure out what I'll change it to ... :con


Jim!


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

RockBottomRiser said:


> Jim!


Think I look more like a Joe, myself. :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I just woke up from a weird sex dream I had that involved Marlene Dietrich. 

I'm both confused and aroused.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aedan said:


> It's 3:46 AM here in Paris.


We have an agency called Child Protective Services for things like this :lol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

that wee kid has had a few too many guinness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not Bulmer's?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not Bulmer's?


hahaha, good shout man.

I'm actually drinking Bulmers at the moment.

And my ex-girlfriends brother is panned oot on the couch from too many Bulmers.

-------- But you knew that didnt you?
Oh yeah, I'm nobody's eejit.
I know you have cameras in me hoos.

PS Can I borrow your sock drawer?

(why the hell wont anyone let me put me socks in their drawer?)

Oh and thanks for NOT putting a kiss at the end of your post.
Things could have been awkward


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Someone defriended me today on sas .... ehh this person might be pissed off at me :cry


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Work is killing me. I don't know if I can survive until 10.

At least I'll die a hero's death.

And by hero's death I mean I'll die clutching my name badge in a sea of coupons and surly customers.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love this song.:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Estelle said:


> I love this song.:boogie


.... That was possibly the cruelest thing posted on this forums... :| >_> ughh cant get it out of my head it was so annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dub16 said:


> hahaha, good shout man.
> 
> I'm actually drinking Bulmers at the moment.
> 
> ...


It was a lucky guess. Your post is a hoot :lol.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL this movie is so ridiculous.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't sleep Woke up because of my cold....can't breathe through my nose and my throat hurts which makes it difficult to breathe through my mouth....such a dilemma.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm driving myself insane...and I'm enjoying every moment of it. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Beer + couch + Motor Racing = Good day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Those pancakes were fantastic! They were nice & thick & tasted great with cinammon spread to accompany the syrup


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> We have an agency called Child Protective Services for things like this :lol.


At 4am, you don't have time to search Google Images for more than 3 sec lol ! :lol

Here's his little brother :


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

^ aw, what a cutie! 

and.. damn.. i missed it again!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Two spoons of nutella for breakfast... I'm really living the good life.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I did something really odd during my sleep.. I ripped my t-shirt.. like how superman does it! Its torn.. and it feels so weird but I remember I did that to myself.. I have no idea.. how or why I did that..


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

sinusitis.

damn you


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Do I actually miss the ambushes, patrols, guard-duties and shootings?

Heh, I think so.:no


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

South Park is the greatest show of all time.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Why am I attracted to people who patronize me? Or.. why do people whom I'm attracted to patronize me?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

We must boil water for the next couple days. Fuuuun >_>


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I was looking at mole readings.. and it said that i am going to marry a wealthy man and i will be traveling alot.. pfffttt.. whatever!! I barely come out of my house..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

We're finally getting a fan for the bathroom - and new windows. 'Bout time, cause mold isn't bad for you or anything. :um


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Just thinking about how there are a strange number of terrible words that start with the letter 'D': desolate, depression, dread, denial, death, doom, damned, despondent, dejected, dismal, dismay... seriously, the list just goes on and onnnn.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> Interesting


I want to walk up to those girls and be like " I wanna bite your mother ****ing head off" :blank


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Why do I have the only chain breaker in the world that doesn't fit any of my chains?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post *#65,000 :boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

okcancel said:


> We must boil water for the next couple days. Fuuuun >_>


 I'm sure yours will be the finest boiling water in the city.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My cat left a hair on the screen.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have to find a way to decrease the stress, and fast. I'm heading for a breakdown.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> I'm sure yours will be the finest boiling water in the city.


Most definitely!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

What do you do? I hate that question so much. :mum


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wanna bake something.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I forgot how much I liked Paramore.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I forgot how much I liked Paramore.


New album soon(ish). :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Five warnings issued in less than ten minutes :doh.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've got the sniffly, sneezy, achy head, fever and need to rest thing going on...w/sore throat and cough... it sucks to get sick... I will likely not work tomorrow... I detest people who go to work sick when they shouldn't.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should use the world loathe more often.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^loathe is a good word.... I love the word 'alas'...


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

He's going to ask a girl out tomorrow...
I'm happy for him, so why do I feel sad?
I know I don't have feelings for him..I mean I did, but they weren't full fledged on. I only liked him because he was there to listen, who really cared...and now he's found someone...

Maybe a part of me is jealous, I can't deny that's true, but at the same time I'm glad to know he wont be a full time loser like me, he's trying. I want to cheer him on.

I think it's pathetic that I was going to tell him how I felt about him, that I half liked him, even though he was thousands of miles away. It was a stupid idea, and now I can't say anything but to wish him luck.

What's even worse, I have no one to rant to, oh well internets it goes to you.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Wearing a hat always makes me feel invisible; makes me feel safe.
Wish it were true in reality.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

haha my friend just came over and asked to use my computer. I had SAS minimized.

I was all umm..yeah...just give me a sec to...uh...hang on! Click minimize click clear history click click. Okay!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate feeling feelings. They make me feel angry.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> haha my friend just came over and asked to use my computer. I had SAS minimized.
> 
> I was all umm..yeah...just give me a sec to...uh...hang on! Click minimize click clear history click click. Okay!


Now they think you were looking at porn. :sus


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I knoooooooow 

Between this and the time I got some horrible computer malware I'm pretty sure she thinks I'm an internet porn addict.

and I'm noooooooooooooooooooooooot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> haha my friend just came over and asked to use my computer. I had SAS minimized.
> 
> I was all umm..yeah...just give me a sec to...uh...hang on! Click minimize click clear history click click. Okay!


This happens to me on a daily basis haha.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> and I'm noooooooooooooooooooooooot.


And we're supposed to believe *that*. Hah.:mum


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I give precisely zero ****s about the Emmys.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I'm driving myself insane...and I'm enjoying every moment of it. :yes


You're not really enjoying it at the moment, are you, "the cheat"? No, you're not...some nights are just easier than others eh?

I'm still smiling but it hides an inside frown. Boooooo.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I give precisely zero ****s about the Emmys.


That makes two of us.

My room still kind of smells like cat poop (might have to throw this mouse pad away :no), and this candle isn't really doing what I want it to. Sounds like incense time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I give precisely zero ****s about the Emmys.





GunnyHighway said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> My room still kind of smells like cat poop (might have to throw this mouse pad away :no), and this candle isn't really doing what I want it to. Sounds like incense time.


Three. Officially a party.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> That makes two of us.





the cheat said:


> Three. Officially a party.


Yeaaaaah! :high5 Emmys apathy par-tay tonight! 8) BYOB



GunnyHighway said:


> My room still kind of smells like cat poop (might have to throw this mouse pad away :no), and this candle isn't really doing what I want it to. Sounds like incense time.


Incense fixes everything. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the Emmys. 

Deal with it! *puts on sunnies*


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I like the Emmys.
> 
> Deal with it! *puts on sunnies*


But our anti-Emmys party has chips. Chips AND dip.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah i hate the emmys too. I'll leave it at that..:mum


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Uh...I don't know what just happened. I think my best friend just admitted to seeing me as more than just a friend. Most random thing she's ever said to me.



> Laura: Im sorry i cant date you
> Laura: Im sorry i cant take care of you like you deserve
> Laura: You deserve more
> I want to take care of you


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> But our anti-Emmys party has chips. Chips AND dip.


What sort of dip are we talking about?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> What sort of dip are we talking about?


Bonnie's Buffalo Chicken Dip.

Google it, prepare to get insanely hungry.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Oh god that stuff sounds terrible. I'll be skipping this party, sorry. Notify me when you've got better dip.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> ^Oh god that stuff sounds terrible. I'll be skipping this party, sorry. Notify me when you've got better dip.


You're dead to me. :sus


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*will be attending the one with the best snacks*.

I'll just leave this coincidently highly suggestive picture here..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The cold makes me have sciatic nerve pain. *cuddles with hot water bottle*


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Hiccups says (5:45 PM):
dead bodies and sexual tension = bones in a nutshell


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm exactly 1 day older than I was yesterday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have never seen that product before.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy talk like a pirate day!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I work at night & sleep during the day, I should buy a telescope & take up stargazing


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

silentcliche said:


> I hate feeling feelings. They make me feel angry.


^^


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> What sort of dip are we talking about?


There will be every kind of dip imaginable.

And also a chocolate fountain.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Oops...yeah...if I had read the damn thread before getting excited I would have known the film was dubbed in Russian or w/e. 700mb of bandwidth wasted :roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Remember when you said you wanted to start up again? Well, yeah, uh...pleasedo? You can share with me. =]

=]

=]?

]=


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The baseball game I'm watching got rain delayed and now I'm watching an interview with a guy who pierced his scrotum.

Also, on that 21 questions thing on facebook, someone said they did not think I've kissed a guy.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

How I Met Your Mother x 2, then Two and a Half Men


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Caffeine-free for 2 days...and I'm still alive.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I am freakin hungry.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I watched Paranormal activity. It scared me, but I can't get over how boneheaded that dude was. Are you kidding me??? Once that stuff started happening I'd be gone - I probably would go to a church and not leave.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm getting better at driving. Falafels are delicious.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.....ahhhhnnndd... its gone.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> *How I Met Your Mother x 2*, then Two and a Half Men


Awwww I was supposed to watch that today. :sigh Rogers = Stupid... hmph.

----
My cousin needs to stop getting booted from country to country. As amusing as it is, it's also kinda pathetic... Dude, just settle down, and get a job. They're not gonna let you stay there if you're not gonna do anything. :roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Candles make me all nostalgic.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Flu shots anyone?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I miss high school.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Love this new work laptop! Can even take it home when I like wooo.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel like a big pile of fail tonight.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So the truth comes out. Nicolas Cage was a vampire the whole time.

I knew it. I knew it all along.



huh said:


> I feel like a big pile of fail tonight.


Aww, don't feel that way. I submit that you are actually a pile of awesome, and not fail. :yes


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Goodnight SAS. Somebody come tuck me in...please?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I should find something better to occupy my time than posting here when I can't sleep


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Goodnight SAS. Somebody come tuck me in...please?


Goodnight. Don't let the bed bugs bite! (seriously...those things are terrifying)

Uh oh now you might have horrible nightmares about bed bugs. Quick! Look at these adorable puppies!










Whew, crisis averted :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

skygazer said:


> I think I should find something better to occupy my time than posting here when I can't sleep


Perhaps posting here when you are sleeping would be better use of time.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Advertisers are finding ways to get around Flashblock. They are embedding it in a sub-document, or something like that. So now some advertisements on this website are actually visible to me. Perhaps the next step in the arms race will be a new and improved Flashblock. The business model of the website requires advertising, but if everyone had Flashblock, then, in practice, there would be no advertising, and, in due time, there would be no website. So should having Flashblock be a banning offence? If so, then I am writing a suicide note (virtually speaking).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Upyurbut Staff.

I can almost craft one.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish I could peel fruit with _my mind_


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

sick w/worry... and just sick.... and worried


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well that's amusing, lol. It's not a fetish I would have thought of but it's not a surprise it is one


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Goodnight. Don't let the bed bugs bite! (seriously...those things are terrifying)
> 
> Uh oh now you might have horrible nightmares about bed bugs. Quick! Look at these adorable puppies!
> 
> Whew, crisis averted :b


Oh god no! The night before was someone telling me pulp filled OJ felt like drinking dead bugs, now this. You ladies are eeeevil here. I hate you so mu.. PUPPIES ARE CUTE. I take it back.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh wow, 706 already O_O I don't even realize how fast 100 goes by.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Some popcorn chicken would be delightful right now.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't feel anxious or nervous at all surfing on here at my college campus.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah! I just remembered that the new season of Fringe starts this Friday. Super excited now. :boogie


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need groceries.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"If you see me walking around like I have a carrot up my *** it's cus my nuts are stuck to my leg, just releasing my sack".

Thanks colleague, thanks for that piece of information.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

phoelomek said:


> Ah! I just remembered that the new season of Fringe starts this Friday. Super excited now. :boogie


Woo Fringe time 

Must. Find. Torrent!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Thus, pandas reproduce only pandas - never crocodiles or hummingbirds."

- my textbook

Clearly, this book was written for people like myself. Whadda ya mean a dog can't give birth to bats? That's just crazy talk!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anybody else get calming effects from night? Almost Every time it's night time I get this really nice calm effect.

Having it right now...it's nice.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> Does anybody else get calming effects from night? Almost Every time it's night time I get this really nice calm effect.


Definitely!!

...It seems, only if I'm at home though. I was out on Saturday from 9pm-1am and the night was anything but calming.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought something naughty today, teeheeheehee.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

PiscesVixen said:


> oooh, what did you buy?! :b


:evil


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Does anybody else get calming effects from night? Almost Every time it's night time I get this really nice calm effect.
> 
> Having it right now...it's nice.


Yes. I have no idea why. Rainy days too.


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

"doctors around the world have diagnosed me with crescent moon face" lol des and nate are hilarious XDDD


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Does anybody else get calming effects from night? Almost Every time it's night time I get this really nice calm effect.
> 
> Having it right now...it's nice.


Yes lol, I usually feel real relaxed at night time. Up to the point, where on weekends, I have to force myself to go to sleep at 1-2am lol cause if not i'll stay up till 4-5am.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never been so addicted to a website before! Well besides that one time with chatavenue... SHHH! YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO TALK ABOUT THAT!

It was a long time ago! D:

*is ashamed*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am still here if ANYONE notice my absence, hmmph! :b Taking a break from (most of) the internets for a week or two.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Does anybody else get calming effects from night? Almost Every time it's night time I get this really nice calm effect.
> 
> Having it right now...it's nice.


I get the opposite actually, it's usually at night when I'm likely to get most anxious and/or depressed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am still here if ANYONE notice my absence, hmmph! :b Taking a break from (most of) the internets for a week or two.


And you are?

-----

Company lunch was all you can eat KFC today. I am sooooooo fat.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> And you are?
> 
> -----
> 
> Company lunch was all you can eat KFC today. I am sooooooo fat.


*pokes fat*

SQUISHY :clap


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> *pokes fat*
> 
> SQUISHY :clap


Oi no jigglin my flab!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Oi no jigglin my flab!


Hand ovar the fried chicken and no one will get hurt (or a heart attack.) :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Hand ovar the fried chicken and no one will get hurt (or a heart attack.) :um


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


>


:rofl

rofl

<3 Cartman


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

One of my angelfish sure is mean. He's always chasing the other angel around and trying to bite him.

Sometimes I wish fish were more like dogs so I could train him to be less of an *******.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cannot find guitar strap... bummer


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Just finished up Twin Peaks. Good lord.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm married, but seperated. I have an ex-gf that's stalking me.

No, really. I do have SAD. You have no idea.

FML FML FML FML FML

This is not fun. This is no fun, no matter how you look at at, no matter what kind of spin you try to put on it. F*** me.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

This dude either got two glass eyes or he's wearing his patch on the wrong s-s-s-side.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

OK, care to elaborate...?

Guess not.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

6AM? Guess I should head to sleep now that my vision is a bit blurry.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If I had one wish
And knew that it would come true
I'd wish for a million tomorrow's
And I'd spend them all with you


....awwwwwww.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

that's cute...u make that up yourself? lol...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Last night was a perfect autumn night, cool & breezy with a gorgeous crescent moon shining bright


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Jean is shorter than Brutus but taller than Imhotep. 
Imhotep is taller than Jean, but shorter than Lord Scotland. 
Lord Scotland is twice the height of Jean and Brutus combined but only one-tenth of the height of Millsy. 
Millsy is at a constant height of _x_ − _y_. 
If Jean stands exactly one nautical mile away from Lord Scotland,

...

how tall is Imhotep?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want a chocolate donut.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't see a notice on the door saying they were going to shut the water off today but they did it anyway


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> Jean is ... taller than Imhotep. Imhotep is taller than Jean ... how tall is Imhotep?


 Jean can not be both shorter and taller than Imhotep.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Jean can not be both shorter and taller than Imhotep.


Sorry, but the correct answer is: "Imhotep is invisible".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2NOTanzWI#t=2m45s


----------



## nonso (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah. It feels so good to just bum around for a few hours and not have to be somewhere for once. So enjoying my alone time right now.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Things are progressing at an alarming rate. :um
But why is it that when one thing in my life is going well, an other thing starts to suck? :lol


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I've realized I'm not great on PG-13 forums (such as this one) as it's come to light that half my repertoire is STD jokes.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Ballerina said:


> half my repertoire is STD jokes.


Better to joke about them than to have them.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

2Talkative said:


> Ballerina said:
> 
> 
> > I've realized I'm not great on PG-13 forums (such as this one) as it's come to light that half my repertoire is STD jokes.
> ...


 One of the few ways the human condition can cope with inordinate tragedy is using humour. I'm more suspicious of those who don't require coping measures. 
"A guy goes to a $5 lady of the night, and he gets crabs. So the next day he goes back to complain and the woman says, 'Hey, it was only $5, what did you expect...lobster?'" 
BAM.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> One of the few ways the human condition can cope with inordinate tragedy is using humour. I'm more suspicious of those who don't require coping measures.
> "A guy goes to a $5 lady of the night, and he gets crabs. So the next day he goes back to complain and the woman says, 'Hey, it was only $5, what did you expect...lobster?'"
> BAM.


Flippancy is the nectar of pronounced positive assertion. This wins, by the way.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Tenebrous said:


> Flippancy is the nectar of pronounced positive assertion.


Totes! 
I hadn't realized it was at the top of the page without quotes. I look like I'm trying to be philosophical.







I'm as philosophical as a monkey as a rock.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Well that was the most awkward hour of my life.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

You will preach. I will pervert.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

tumblr is my new lounge!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Is there is website for Troll support and bigotry, etc?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ShyGuy86 said:


> Sorry, but the correct answer is: "Imhotep is invisible".
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pj2NOTanzWI#t=2m45s


Sorry, that can't be right. Whether invisible or not, it is impossible for Jean to be simultaneously shorter and taller than Imhotep.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Not sure what I did :con


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

PiscesVixen said:


> ...But I don't want to shorten my blog entry to 10000 characters .


Bloody hell, that ain't a blog, that's an essay!! Just split it over two posts though.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

free Nutella samples in the mail. yeeeeee


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

damn character limits. I've noticed them before and it's like saying "people here don't have large enough attention spans to read so much and it will just get skimmed over so for your own benefit edit that sh|t down yo!".. ...well....... that is how I interpreted it!  No doubt linked to spamming etc or something :/
ggrrr aarghh!


-------------------------------
I should perhaps start getting ready considering I only have .... 12mins to go before I should be leaving the house *looks down at empty breakfast bowl and PJs* ..hhmmmm.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My assignment is trying to _trick_ me. Don't you hate that?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

One day at a time...seems simple enough.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

How can I be angry when what he said, although obnoxious and classless, was true?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

the cheat said:


> One day at a time...seems simple enough.





Neptunus said:


> How can I be angry when what he said, although obnoxious and classless, was true?


I don't know, *the cheat*'s comment seemed pretty innocent to me.

:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't know, *the cheat*'s comment seemed pretty innocent to me.
> 
> :stu


:sus










:b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

What happens next??? I'm so exciteopcorn


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

If I ever get married, disneyland is where I'm going for my honeymoon.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rofl, predictable, life is, but it is fun, I think???


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Music is a big distraction, I would be able to concerntrate better if I turned it off... but I'm not going to


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I wanna try some mind altering hugs.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

What's better than photographing a windswept pier at night, with waves crushing along its wooden body, on a one-hour exposure to capture the dim glimmer of a starlit darkness, meditating, and then being gratified with the result of this collaboration between man and nature : an unworldly vision of a place that seems long-deserted by men, where the only relic of their presence is washed away by the sea.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spencer_Elden
I started wondering what happened to the kid from the Nevermind cover art...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

This video brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Last night was a crazy night at work! The night began with me bringing down pallets with the forklift that wobbled more than is enjoyable & I knew something was bound to happen later, I got that feeling. Later on I was driving backwards with a tall pallet of filters trying to avoid one thing & there was a metal rod sticking out the otherside so naturally I clipped it & the whole thing fell over. Thank god it was just filters & not anything that could break or hurt someone. I also ate the best peanut butter cookies I've ever had last night. An eccentric but cool older coworker brought them in, homemade! And finally what should have been 10min overtime turned into 45min. Last night was a crazy night at work!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

rcapo89 said:


> This video brings a tear to my eye.


And that there, is how it should go. :clap


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Go ahead. You don't know how weak I really am.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> I wanna try some mind altering hugs.


Me first!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I need to move up to a king to accommodate my flailing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I miscalculated my funds in the good way. I've got a little extra, not much but I thought I was broke


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

When I think about it, im so.. into obsessions


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope I still feel this motivated when I wake up. I'm afraid to go to sleep.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Stilla said:


> If I ever get married, disneyland is where I'm going for my honeymoon.


^Disney _World_ for me!

Ahh such a great evening :clap Can't stay excited too long though cos I'm pretty sure I'll be sacked from my job any day now :lol O Well at least other stuff makes me happy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rcapo89 said:


> This video brings a tear to my eye.


*That *is a great dad!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I need to move up to a king to accommodate my flailing.


This made me lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fa lala la la, la la la uck.

I can't believe I'm putting off calling to make a hair appointment.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

New episode of its always sunny tonight!!! :nw opcorn


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Why are there so many books in the Wheel of time Series! I'm addicted to them and won't be finished anytime soon.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The next person to visit my profile gets a free cookie.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

This nail polish shade is wonderful; I approve of this spontaneous purchase!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> Why are there so many books in the Wheel of time Series! I'm addicted to them and won't be finished anytime soon.


I never finished because there are like over 20 books and all of them are about a thousand pages long! :no It becomes too convoluted by the middle of the series to even keep up.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1,000th post :yay :yay :yay


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


> 1,000th post :yay :yay :yay


Keep up with me! :b


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> This made me lol


Opsiii why can't I spam your wall? :cry



Ventura said:


> 1,000th post :yay :yay :yay


:clap


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Opsiii why can't I spam your wall? :cry
> 
> :clap


I disabled my visitor wall, my way of slowly removing myself from the site haha, damn all you cool people keeping me here!!!!

I want chocolate!

And I'm gonna bail on going to the club tonight, dammit Reece, go! But I dun wannnaaaaa.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Keep up with me! :b


I must have no life posting this much >_>

you at least took a year


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I disabled my visitor wall, my way of slowly removing myself from the site haha, damn all you cool people keeping me here!!!!
> 
> I want chocolate!
> 
> And I'm gonna bail on going to the club tonight, dammit Reece, go! But I dun wannnaaaaa.


*kicks *** to the club* :bat

Also, you can't leave, once you're in you never get to leave. mwahahahahah.

*hides chocolate* :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I dislike every one of those things!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It is soooooooooooo Friday!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> It is soooooooooooo Friday!


Gotta get down.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> Gotta get down.


 Pfft, no kidding - I have to get my apple cider tonight (it's 2am and I don't think they'll sell it to me. :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I was almost killed by 8 cats tonight.

True story.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

au Lait said:


> I was almost killed by 8 cats tonight.
> 
> True story.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

anonymid said:


>


OMG IT'S THEM!!!!!!!!!!!

The one with the orange face. _He's the deadliest one of all._


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is pretty pathetic:


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Thirty-minute exposures are a tad to long when there's some ambient light.

I need to keep a record of all this stuff depending on whether the moon is full or crescent.

This is so fun !


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My dad is the best. He knows I'm broke, and that I hate asking to borrow money. So what does he do? He goes and buys me a shirt that he knew I'd like, even though I'm 20 pounds overweight and this shirt is a Small(that's all that was available). Then he tells me if I don't like it, or if it's too small(he knew it would be), then to take it back and get something else.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know how to ask them for help. =/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The sky is the most beautiful mix of blues & violets just before the sunrise


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I weighed myself today and I was 81 kg (179 pounds). 

a year ago I was 71 kg. 

Well, clearly I have changed. I wonder why.:roll


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The outside of my apartment is infested with boxelder bugs. It's not as fun as it sounds and that's saying something, since it doesn't sound fun at all. I hope this can of Raid-spray works.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why does my boss do this to meeeeeee?

This is the second time a visiting prof was supposed to chat with him and he's not coming to campus today so I have to do it all by myself. For like an hour.

Anxious Perfectionist is anxious.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^Maybe he has supreme faith in you. Or maybe he has SA too or feels too judged by visiting profs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ahhhh, stress - and my anxiety is in check :lol


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

did i leave the refrigerator open at home?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I've been at my job exactly 3 months now

- My 24th B-Day is 2 months away


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I enjoy long walks on the beach. Especially on beaches that seem to go forever along the coast


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rgrwng said:


> did i leave the refrigerator open at home?


just a second and I'll check.

No. Its closed. The milk is starting to go a little sour though.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rgrwng said:


> did i leave the refrigerator open at home?





Amocholes said:


> just a second and I'll check.
> 
> No. Its closed. The milk is starting to go a little sour though.


/me calls cops for rgrwng.


-------------------------------------------------------

Oh NO the speed of light got broken! Somebody fix it!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Science Fiction authors have been breaking the speed of light for over 50 years!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Soooo many people from my last city on lookbook. It's amusing since it's a pretty small one.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

whoa, was that my stomach?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

wouldn't mind having a time machine right now...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> I never finished because there are like over 20 books and all of them are about a thousand pages long! :no It becomes too convoluted by the middle of the series to even keep up.


aww man that sucks. I'm on the fourth book and lovin it. But yeah, i've heard he really drags it on and sways away from the main characters.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Goddamn I feel good. 

Hey, just wanted to post here since I used to hang out here all the time. My life has completely changed. I'm not dwelling in the negativity I basically lived in 24/7 for, well, years I guess (off and on). Also turns out I don't have social anxiety, probably never did. Not a disorder anyway. It was much more like super low self-esteem and a mental stranglehold and an imaginary dead-end I had created for myself that I physically didn't know or believe I could get out of. It was learned helplessness. It took some work to get out of it, and it all began with a major lifestyle change of proper nutrition and exercise. I dropped 16 lbs this summer. A few months later I look and feel like a completely different man. I guarantee to you, exercising and eating right will be a better antidepressant than any pill you can take. I also took some stuff out of NLP, which I always used to dismiss as pseudo-science (sorry, joinmartin, turns out you were right all along ). Basically I learned that I can actually affect my own life and that I can take charge instead of being a helpless victim. I learned that I can affect my own mood and emotions based on the things that I think and the things that I reinforce to my subconscious. It's not pseudo-science. If you keep dwelling in negativity, it will get engrained, the same thing with positivity. If you consciously make the effort to refuse to allow the negativity to flow automatically (basically catch and stop yourself in the act of saying a negative/destructive thought or belief to yourself) and instead start reinforcing the positive thoughts about yourself, no matter how small and even if you don't truly and completely believe that positive thought, eventually your subconscious will absorb that new way of thinking and it will become the new mode of thinking for you. And THIS will allow you to achieve things that you currently might think are impossible. It's only rational and it makes complete sense.

These days in I'm taking tennis and yoga lessons (plus the cardio and resistance training I do on my own), psychodynamic psychotherapy, I am applying for a job, I have applied to school next year. And, I have made one new friend already that I care about and who cares about me. This time, maybe for the first time, I am having a healthy and positive relationship with someone, based on mutual respect and openness. My other, old, friendships are also more positive and open than ever before. There were always people who cared about me but I pushed them away in my negativity and isolation, thinking that nobody cares about me. I expect to make more friends and eventually see if I could find a great girlfriend (although it's still possible I wasn't meant to live with anyone, which would also be fine, because you can be happy alone too, since true happiness comes from within and only from within).

Big love to everyone who was and wasn't my friend and supportive to me around here. :heart 
I probably won't be hanging out in here that much in the future, but I'll probably check it out at least once in a while. Feel free to write me if you feel like it.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a small crush on one of my teachers ._. so stupidddd. 

And another small one on someone else O_O so so stupidddd.

What is the point of crushes????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - a wave of calm just hit me.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Going out in the pouring rain.... without a coat.... on purpose. I'm such a rebel.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Going out in the pouring rain.... without a coat.... on purpose. I'm such a rebel.


Aww, it stopped raining. I'm not such a badass after all. :rain


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to eat a bunch of fatty fast food. But I can't. I can't.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My mom gets out more than I do.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"One day to go, working for the next day"


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want this.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Lets Nerd rave!!!!!! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Aww, it stopped raining. I'm not such a badass after all. :rain


Naw. You're pretty badass, dude. Seriously.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Today, I disovered that there are people out there with a fetish for sneezes. I'd never heard of that one before. Interesting. 

Oh, and the season premiere of Fringe was rather disappointing. Wasn't very premiere-y. :no


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Deathinmusic said:


> Goddamn I feel good.


Whoa congrats DiM!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

That guy was legit...possibly my new hero.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

so ****ing bored.. 








and too bored to do anything about it it seems.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

winding down.....no alarm tonight and I am not turning on the heat - let's see how much I sleep!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

planking?
hooooooraaaaay new feist album
:yay


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never felt so alive than when I go out either at night when the sun goes down, or in the wee hours of the morning, with my tripod, my camera and some coffee in a thermos, and that I start taking long-exposure pictures of beautiful and haunting places. It's like meditating.

No woman, no friends, no family ever brought me this sensation of profound tranquility and of being connected to the world.

I guess I'm a loner at heart...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So I'm leaving the UK tomorrow.

This trip was soooooo pointless.:roll


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wish I had the money to see a movie tonight.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I need to stop zoning out so much while I ride my bike to & from work

- I guess I missed the topless woman strolling around my neighbourhood at 6:50am as I road home from work, I was only in time to see her shirt & bra on the sidewalk, how unfortunate

- It's cool that my boss & I share the same view on smoking herb even though she's only a cigarette smoker


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I want chicken nuggets.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it fair that I have to alter my behavior to be accepted? I don't suppose other people would appreciate being told to act differently.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Puppy chews on her ears >_< it's funny but she really shouldn't!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Me: the toilet paper just ran out.
YOu: "magically"!
Me: oh, I see - I'm supposed to say "I used up the last of the toilet paper". nothing could be further from the truth. _Something_ happened in there, but there were no signs of a struggle.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Inconsistency ftw!!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG, does this sounds familiar to anyone? I loved this theme!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Being young is not a crime
when is it gonna end?!

_Nov 10_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to get a lot done. okay?!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> Being young is not a crime
> when is it gonna end?!
> 
> _Nov 10_


Make it last as long as you can! Youth is over far too soon.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish I had known about Camp NaNoWriMo earlier.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder how long it'll be before my iPod unfreezes _this_ time.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

scared. Go or not go...hmmm


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I guess I missed the topless woman strolling around my neighbourhood at 6:50am as I road home from work, I was only in time to see her shirt & bra on the sidewalk, how unfortunate


ahaha

Oreos and peanut butter, come to me my darlings. Let's bond tonight.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I honestly think next time we see eachother, I might let my feelings slip out accidentally, might not be able to hold back. Every time we talk I like him more and more :um


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

waaah I think I scratched my eye in my sleep or something, b/c it hurts every time I blink.

Oh well it's not like I need to blink or anything... :<


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> waaah I think I scratched my eye in my sleep or something, b/c it hurts every time I blink.
> 
> Oh well it's not like I need to blink or anything... :<


Haha, my eye has been in pain since Wednesday. I think it's starting to get better though.

Somebody asked me how long my hair was so I finally measured it. I'm sitting around 24 inches :um


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

The urge is quite strong to delete my formspring :?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's scary how good I am at this. :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Well it has been quite a while SAS... 
I have been 100% med free for the first time in about 10 years! Oh it is so good! 
Working a lot and making good money, about to move into my new place so excited.
Shopping trip with my visiting sister. Going to have a great end to my weekend


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

complex said:


> Shopping trip with my visiting sister. Going to have a great end to my weekend


If you were nice, you'd buy me something!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I could be whatever you want. You just tell me what you want, and I'm gonna be that for you.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I could be whatever you want. You just tell me what you want, and I'm gonna be that for you.


A pumpkin.

sorreh couldn't help it, too hard to resist. :b

:tiptoe


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it possible to take a break from life for a while?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So, I set the laptop up upstairs now with the internet. It's not very comfortable but it'll do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PiscesVixen said:


> I'm not sure how comfortable I feel about posting things on this forum anymore. No more stories from me, I promise!
> 
> I'm going to put on a dress and heels now. I guess going to that stupid dance party tonight is better than spending my night here.


Remember to report posts if you see any problems. We can handle it from there!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Fantas Eyes said:


> Is it possible to take a break from life for a while?


If you figure out a good way to do it, PM me, will ya please.



Fantas Eyes said:


> Status: I've got Bieber Fever!


Hope you get to feeling better...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Remember to report posts if you see any problems. We can handle it from there!


I've tried reporting several of your posts, but it won't let me?

What a cockeyed operation this is!!

Drew???

*DREW??????*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I'm going to grow a big ugly beard again this winter starting on my B-Day


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think I'm going to grow a big *ugly beard* again this winter starting on my B-Day


That's an oxymoron. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> That's an oxymoron. :b


Haha, all I meant is my beard isn't one of those perfect ones that you sometimes see but it's nice you think that, lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I havent played a video game for 2 days


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I cannot stop sneezing!!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> Today, I disovered that there are people out there with a fetish for sneezes. I'd never heard of that one before. Interesting.





Ospi said:


> I cannot stop sneezing!!


You should get phoelomek to hook you up.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I hope I didn't **** up


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I want my long black hair back :|


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I may just fail math.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Never eat pancakes after eating magic mushrooms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Never eat pancakes after eating magic mushrooms.


 OMG - panic attack!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like time travel will indeed become a reality. Here's the proof. Photo from early 19th century. Nicholas Cage in the 1800's lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Just another reminder to sharken you pencil before use


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> If you figure out a good way to do it, PM me, will ya please.


Only if you give me the password.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

the lesser of two evils is still evil.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I had better stay inside until the temperature outside changes...:afr


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

****. cant do question marks on my keyboard. just retarted eu accentai goos. ÉÉÉÉÉÉéééÉÉ


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I wish we could subscribe to certain users posts!


... And I just realized how creepy that sounds. :no


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Gorillaz said:


> ****. cant do question marks on my keyboard. just retarted eu accentai goos. ÉÉÉÉÉÉéééÉÉ


I had this problem before. It's a real "WHAT THE **** is going ON" kind of problem, isn't it!!

What it was for me: My keyboard was set up by default to handle both English and French, and I was always unknowingly hitting the button combination that changes languages. (Hey, this would be a good prank to pull on people.)

Try going to..

- Start
- Control Panel
- Regional and Language Options (or whatever "Language" option you see)
- "Keyboards and Languages" Tab
- "Change Keyboards"
- "Advanced Key Settings" Tab
- Delete the button combos that switch it to French

If that doesn't do it, well, hell if I know then. Good luck!!!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"It's a strange world, Sandy."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm here and still breathing.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> I had this problem before. It's a real "WHAT THE **** is going ON" kind of problem, isn't it!!
> 
> What it was for me: My keyboard was set up by default to handle both English and French, and I was always unknowingly hitting the button combination that changes languages. (Hey, this would be a good prank to pull on people.)
> 
> ...


haha thanks alot man. I didn't need to do anything though. My computer fixed it for me : p


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

When someone like a stranger is nice to you without precedent or reason, or when you look through really old Christmas or birthday cards, do you receive a very physical, unique and extremely pleasant shivering feeling up your neck, which occasionally spreads to the shoulders? Almost akin to a mild electric shock. Ahhaa.

But seriously, if there's a way to replicate that sensation, or if someone can enlighten me I'm not the only one, divulge please. I bet it's a common but rarely spoken of thing like floaters.

 I was reminded to ask as I'm totally experiencing it at the moment, because someone remembered my Ke$ha remark. AwwWwwWww.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> I had better stay inside until the temperature outside changes...:afr


That's not bad at all, unless it is cloudy. 67F at noon in late September is about normal for me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was referring to the 666  

it's now 69.6 F at 16:05 So it is safe to go outside now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> I was referring to the 666
> 
> it's now 69.6 F at 16:05 So it is safe to go outside now.


Ah, you are one of those, too :afr.

I could not look at my odometer if it had three 6s in a row. I had to break that, though :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nine warnings issued in 22 hours. :doh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

RiversEdge said:


> My cat likes dry dog food. I mean...REALLY likes it :um


lol my old cat was the same, she wouldn't leave me alone until I gave her dog pellets!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need a serious massage. My shoulders feel like stone!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn cat won't get out from underneath my bed. Just chillin' under there like it's nobody's business. You'll know when you need to poop and your litter box is behind a closed door.

Or, rather, I'll know. Leeeeeaavee. Pls?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I like how I'm trying to figure which girl I would rather be with...and like...imagining starting a relationship with one but then being tempted by the other...and yet...one is unavailable, only see her at work, and might not even like me and the other is a girl on a dating site I haven't messaged yet.

Tee hee hee...I should just live in my head permanently.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's a possibilty that that may turn out to be a waste of money...but sometimes money needs wasting. There's also a 50% chance it'll be great


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

well...that was an interesting weekend.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

All those "copy and paste this and facebook will be free" posts are really annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> My cat likes dry dog food. I mean...REALLY likes it :um





Ospi said:


> lol my old cat was the same, she wouldn't leave me alone until I gave her dog pellets!!!


Well, if Fifi starts a barkin', you know who'll do a snarkin' :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, I hadn't realized I haven't eaten until I got hungry just now.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

666 weeeeee.

My avatar has temporarily assumed a newfound relevance. At least for the next five minutes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My sister bought me a whole bunch of food tonight...I'm feeling the love. Also, the guilt.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This week is gonna suck, isn't it?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> Wow, I hadn't realized I haven't eaten until I got hungry just now.


Why haven't I eaten yet? :wtf


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love pissing off my colleagues by pronouncing "issues" as "iiissiews". Suckers!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, having the internet on makes it really hard for me to start studying, ha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Okay, having the internet on makes it really hard for me to start studying, ha.


You should compromise and just study the internet.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

THANK YOU to all those who do coding. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> You should compromise and just study the internet.


Will do, then hopefully I can get a job in it that pays well. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> I love pissing off my colleagues by pronouncing "issues" as "iiissiews". Suckers!


I cringe when I hear that word! :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Haha, my eye has been in pain since Wednesday. I think it's starting to get better though.


Is it your left eye too? Mine still hurtsss. :'(

------

Today was quite literally the worst work day in the history of all work days forever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

okcancel said:


> THANK YOU to all those who do coding. It is very much appreciated!


You're welcome! :lol


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I'm literally addicted to ramen. I find it kind of funny, but I'm not even joking. I've been eating it for so many years even though I know it's not healthy. I'm also trying to stop so I can help myself lose weight faster but I crave it too much. :um


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm never mind. 12 more hours left in the day.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Is it your left eye too? Mine still hurtsss. :'(


It was my right. It's definitely nowhere near as swollen as it was, but it's still itchy from time to time.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

There are some lovely people on here, and some not so lovely people. I hope there are more lovely people.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Why do I bother?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Today was quite literally the worst work day in the history of all work days forever.


I've spent 12+ hours carefully ripping up a hardwood floor(to resell it), and then laying new hardwood, in a cottage, when it was near freezing. So maybe your day was the second worst work day in the history of all work days forever. 
And hey, that just means the next work day can't be as bad...:squeeze


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Why do I bother?


this. :no


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Why do I bother?


Good question.

I'm with ya!!

F*** it!!!!

:help


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This is the first time in my life I'm glad I'm deaf! I can't hear the boooo's.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Good question.
> F*** it!!!!


No, "funk dat!" :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I've spent 12+ hours carefully ripping up a hardwood floor(to resell it), and then laying new hardwood, in a cottage, when it was near freezing. So maybe your day was the second worst work day in the history of all work days forever.
> And hey, that just means the next work day can't be as bad...:squeeze


But did you have nasty customers yelling at you the whole time? :b Hmm though I do hate cold weather so I suppose yours does beat mine.

Thanks  :squeeze

--------

I suddenly feel very bad about myself...I feel like I always manage to make myself sound incredibly stupid.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> But did you have nasty customers yelling at you the whole time? :b Hmm though I do hate cold weather so I suppose yours does beat mine.
> 
> Thanks  :squeeze
> 
> ...


Aww, no, I did not. I had to spend that time alone with my boss, though, and that was awkward. If I had customers yelling at me, it wouldn't be long before I pulled a move from the movie "Half-Baked" and just started screaming "**** you!" at everybody around me.
Hope you feel better! You aren't stupid, either.:no


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Aww, no, I did not. I had to spend that time alone with my boss, though, and that was awkward. If I had customers yelling at me, it wouldn't be long before I pulled a move from the movie "Half-Baked" and just started screaming "**** you!" at everybody around me.
> Hope you feel better! You aren't stupid, either.:no


haha best part of the movie tbh. I plan on doing that the day I quit. That, and knocking over a few tables of merchandise on my way out. Just to show them I mean business.

Thank you  Trying to think happy thoughts to take my mind off it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dude, seriously?! I thought we took care of this problem last night when my window was perma-sealed and the air conditioner was removed. Nope, there was still a hornet circling my ceiling fan. If it was already in here, I don't know how it got missed because this bedroom is tiny. I keep looking up expecting to see more. The **** is with this place?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why are all the alternative health practitioners so far away from me?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I bought this new Maple Almond Crunch cereal yesterday at superstore.

Tried it after dinner and it was freaking AWESOME!

It's 9:04 the next morning and the whole box is gone.

I'm so full of maple goodness. But I kindof hate myself.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

first day back at the army and I'm welcomed by a hour long run at the beach. also, the first thing that came to my mind when i got off the plane was that it felt like i was in a sauna. damn it's humid here!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Instead of lying about graduating high school when I was handing out resumes, I just told them I'm going to adult school. It feels a lot better to be honest than to lie to get what I want.


----------



## TallGuy (May 31, 2011)

She was the one who said hi today. But other times she doesn't seem to want to know. I'm nowhere near good-looking enough for her. I'm such an insecure little ****bag that I probably couldn't trust myself with that sort of closeness to a girl. But I can't help myself. She's such a beautiful person


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So hungry.

And yet, so lazy. It's already almost 12:30 and I haven't even had breakfast yet. I blame my bed for being so comfortable.

Someone come over here and bring me breakfast in bed. I like my eggs over easy. 

And wash my car while you're at it. TYIA


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I think I'm finally getting over my fear of forum posting.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I think I'm finally getting over my fear of forum posting.





> Join Date: Mar 2011
> 
> Posts: 4,403


You don't say!!

:b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is it too early for this?? How about some K-pin to go along with. THey took away my revoked my PPL so I say why not?


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Funny how the more I stay away from SAS, the better I feel.

But it's still great fun to read some of these posts when bored.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


:haha

For some reaosn that spider smiley kills me, so random


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a second interview with a psychologist this week. I find that hilarious in a way. on the other hand, it's an opportunity to contribute to really helping people, if in an inadvertent way.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ok so I am going to play a prank on my colleague today. Found out we can connect our phones via bluetooth to our laptops so I will connect my phone to his laptop when he is gone, blast the volume and when he gets back play barbie girl through it full blast. He will have no idea where it's coming from. mwaahahaha.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Was just in the chat. Can be pretty fiun


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Just embarrassed myself XD forgot about my open window and I started making stupid noises at my puppy >_< someone was outsiiide and I think they imitated me!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Just embarrassed myself XD forgot about my open window and I started making stupid noises at my puppy >_< someone was outsiiide and I think they imitated me!


LOL I call my cat 'Baby Momma" My cat Bo not the cat in my avatar. Anyway. I will walk around saying "baby momma, here momma" then realize the screen door is open. I panic at this point lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> ok so I am going to play a prank on my colleague today. Found out we can connect our phones via bluetooth to our laptops so I will connect my phone to his laptop when he is gone, blast the volume and when he gets back play barbie girl through it full blast. He will have no idea where it's coming from. mwaahahaha.


I hope you always use your powers for evil instead of good, it's much more fun to read about.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ you should change your signature to "all the worst" in that case


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^I know how I'm going to start signing all my hallmark cards as well. It's going to be a fun Christmas.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Good Heavens, she actually did change her signature


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whew.. that was nasty my dear GOD


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

lonely metalhead said:


> I hope I didn't **** up


Well I fu*ked up. How typical.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ Good Heavens, she actually did change her signature


I don't know what you're talking about. Heavens to Murgatroyd.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

teehee I did the prank and it went swimmingly. Barbie girl playing at full ball, he gets a major fright and starts shouting "What did you do Reece!!!" as I crack up in the background. Took him about 20 secs to turn it off but by then the damage was done.

Now constantly watching my back for the retaliation.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ she changed it back again


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> teehee I did the prank and it went swimmingly. Barbie girl playing at full ball, he gets a major fright and starts shouting "What did you do Reece!!!" as I crack up in the background. Took him about 20 secs to turn it off but by then the damage was done.
> 
> Now constantly watching my back for the retaliation.


evil begets evil! I love it!!!! recon and report back here despite whatever wounds you may sustain!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ she changed it back again


"back"?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's going to be a long night


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know what's wrong with formspring right now but I don't like it. :no It's not posting some of the questions that I'm answering.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, that was as bad an idea as I predicted.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

When I'm excited/happy I rhyme more than Ned Flanders.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

So I've finished my assignment (and figured out something tricky on it, very proud of myself :b), made a doctor's appointment and done all my excercise and it's only 1:17pm! What to do now..


----------



## B Harvey (Sep 27, 2011)

'no, no, nooooooo'


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am sorry everyone. I don't mean to be such a downer. Just going through a rough time right now


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Messi, what planet are you from? No way you're human.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

*Nothing against chain-smoking promiscuous alcoholics at all, I'm painting imagery.*

I'm not a bad person. I just read library books on the toilet. :teeth Germs are ubiquitous and I'm tidy. I could do worse things. With the exception (not that they should be) of passive sins, like not volunteering or advocating causes, these trifles are my worst transgressions. I'm a straight edge virgin who spends her nights reading about cat breeds, and started getting the mail at 2 PM instead of 1 PM because Oprah starts at 1 PM. Sometimes I leave the lights on when I fall asleep. That's it. 
Every time I feel I've made a trangression, I donate blood. Or if it's too early to donate blood again, I donate plasma. It's quick and easy. And a lack of blood donors is a vital issue in Australia. But I've done it so frequently that sometimes I return woozy (I'm getting over an iron deficiency) and the crook of my elbow usually has small red spots from the needle injection, or a bruise a couple of times from the nurse hitting a vessel. Anyway, long story short, my mother thinks I'm a heroin addict. :sus


Jcgrey said:


> I am sorry everyone. I don't mean to be such a downer. Just going through a rough time right now


You should feel able to vent anytime! :heart


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Got defriended :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> Got defriended :stu


 :rub


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Me: It's sad how whenever I see his face the first thing I think of is the scene from the Under the Bridge video where he's running in slow motion and his hair is cascading and flying behind him in the wind and his pecs are jiggling softly...

Friend:♫ Under the bridge downtown...♫


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Perkins said:


> Me: It's sad how whenever I see his face the first thing I think of is the scene from the Under the Bridge video where he's running in slow motion and his hair is cascading and flying behind him in the wind and his pecs are jiggling softly...
> 
> Friend:♫ Under the bridge downtown...♫


Is where I drew some blood!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Disarray said:


> Is where I drew some blood!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Good news everyone!










(I don't actually have any good news, I just wanted to say that)


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

"See I've already waited too long, and all my hope is gone."


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh no, it's morning AGAIN. Didn't we already do this yesterday?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just got a friend request from someone who hasn't logged in since August? How does that work exactly?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Bureaucracy is Balls!! Never want to deal with what I've had to deal with in the last 24 hours!! my towns municipality is pathetic!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I just got a friend request from someone who hasn't logged in since August? How does that work exactly?


The email took a wrong turn?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, that bandaid is pulling on my toe hair. It's so long.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was driving the forklift at work tonight & for a moment hallucinated a bird flapping it's wings wildly, I need to get some rest before I go in to work. Keep in mind in the outdoor section of the store there are birds that live in there but not inside the store proper


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Perkins said:


>


Oh my gosh Cillian!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's time to take my cornrows out, I'll do it over the weekend


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's time to take my cornrows out, I'll do it over the weekend


How do you do that exactly?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>











:3


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


Oh **** yeah I love T-ara!! I hadn't heard this remix before. I like it.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Drella is back!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Where can I be alone when I live in a town and my roommates never leave. I haven't had real alone time in so long.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. Feeling much better today.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm *just* a *love *machine

and

I

won't

work

for

nobodybutyou.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Foster the people album can be addicting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm checking my assignment right now and I made quite a few silly mistakes. Lucky I checked it!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Still trying to figure out who this "Parakeet" person was in Tinychat. Hmmm...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

GunnyHighway said:


> Still trying to figure out who this "Parakeet" person was in Tinychat. Hmmm...


lawl


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

mind_games said:


> How do you do that exactly?


I've never had mine done in a salon so I'm not sure how they would do it there but at home I simply cut the ends & then use a safety pin to slowly pull loose the braids. It takes a little while but it's easy


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just sent my assignment off! Hope it's okay. Now I'll spend the next 20 minutes or so starting my new subject.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Felling down but ready for a better day.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Here kitty kitty... nice kity


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to talk to you but I'm worried you don't want to talk to me. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a good run tonight!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I have such a long way to go before I'm where I want to be. It's daunting to think about.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, still are


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ospi said:


> lawl


Why lawl? :afr


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not good at making carrot juice.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just everyone, let the ones you love know how much you love them everyday. And always, remember the person on the other end of every sentence is a person with a heart and feelings. You never know what they may be going through. Sometimes that consideration is lost in the everyday nonsense on here and in life.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pointy said:


> I have such a long way to go before I'm where I want to be. It's daunting to think about.


same here :squeeze


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

blackouts are cool


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

ahhh, my friend saw Hugh Jackman today.

I should have went to throw eggs at him.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Why must people otherthink things. =_=


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Break me off a piece of that bench bench bar


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

hope is a *****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I found a cell phone on the sidewalk as I rode home from work this morning. I called one of the numbers in it & will meet with them this evening so they can return the phone to their friend


----------



## NotFalling (Sep 28, 2011)

I am smart, but some people make me feel so dumb.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I found a cell phone on the sidewalk as I rode home from work this morning. I called one of the numbers in it & will meet with them this evening so they can return the phone to their friend


You is a nice person!


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Some of the people on this site are a-holes.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

sweetD said:


> Some of the people on this site are a-holes.


agreed


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^That's Cool^^^



Amocholes said:


> You is a nice person!


Thanks!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

All I wanted was a cup of tea -_-


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Can't get anything done.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

texting is tricky business.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am disappointed I did not get to do a presentation today. I had put a lot of my free time yesterday into preparing and organizing it. The only benefit now is, that I learned a few new things preparing for it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Eff you, chemistry. Now the Deadmau5 logo just looks like a water molecule. :um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Not feeling hungry after breakfast. That's a good start I guess.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for being 7 feet tall and sitting right infront of me in class.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I might have a day off from studying today and I'm TRYING TO NOT FREAK OUT ugh. Seriously, brain, I needs a day off once in a while!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

I have crushed bacon pieces, papers, filter and a lighter
...should I?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why is there so much of a stigma of being Bi? Heh...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

it's mostly paranoia, must people don't give a ******


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lawl. are you actually asking me for girl advice..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I found a cell phone on the sidewalk as I rode home from work this morning. I called one of the numbers in it & will meet with them this evening so they can return the phone to their friend


wow, that is incredibly cool of you. but somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The OC soundtracks are soo gooood. That show had good music.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

meganmila said:


> The OC soundtracks are soo gooood. That show had good music.


I remember a singer/songwriter Jacob Golden was on one of them, I love his stuff.. (I have a lot of rare recordings from him from awhile back) was such a surprise to read that he was on there.. luckily it didn't effect his cred in my eyes. OC was ooookkk.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> I remember a singer/songwriter Jacob Golden was on one of them, I love his stuff.. (I have a lot of rare recordings from him from awhile back) was such a surprise to read that he was on there.. luckily it didn't effect his cred in my eyes. OC was ooookkk.


That sounds like OC music. Whaaa? It was good in season one.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

A kinetic typography of _SoaD_'s _"Sugar"_ would be excellent. Or _"Liar"_ by _Rollins Band_.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Now why did someone have to go and link _that_?!?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This week has been like the Twilight Zone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel like a failure.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Eid ma clack shaw
Zupoven del ba
Mertepy ven seinur 
Cofally ragdah


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, there it is again. I hope we do get to meet each other eventually. Leave your boyfriend at home.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I shouldn't have googled that. :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've got the first item of the redressing of my room, a 5 shelf bookcase



leonardess said:


> wow, that is incredibly cool of you. but somehow I'm not surprised.


Thanks Leo! I met the lady I called last night before I left for work, she was nice & thanked


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

burn notice 05x05...


...jizzed in my pants.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Go and take my cat to the vet for a teeth cleaning, possible pulling of a couple back teeth.

The vet tech asks me, "has she fasted?" 

Fasted!? 

"Did anyone call you yesterday?"

"Uh... no..."

She is suppose to fast for 12 hours before surgery.

Things that could have been brought to my attention yesterday. 

So now it is Wednesday. 

Rage.

Back to sleep now.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This love scene right now is just awkward.

Dryer than the Sahara right now. I can feel the awkwardness creep into the room like fog.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Two sets of braces= Pain and soup.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

this book i'm reading has way too many corny love moments. it's an early book by one of my favourite authors (tess gerritsen) and it's soo irritating. googled and found out that her early books are romantic thrillers, lmao. it's an easy read so gonna try to push through til the end, but uke


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Will you send me my password already? I don't have all day. Seriously, I don't.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Why lawl? :afr


lawl's

tweet tweet


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Ohh, its been nearly seventeen or sixteen years, and I still couldnt be equal to you. T, you always were and will be better than me, In everything.Should I just give up?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i think the controller i ordered from currys has arrived at teh post office. well there's some package there, and i haven't ordered anything else. whee! gonna spend the whole weekend playing n64 roms :yay


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

My brain. :um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


> lawl's
> 
> tweet tweet


I should have known :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Too good at hiding **** and too bad at remembering my hiding places.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

It actually feels _weird_ having people who genuinely seem to want to hang out with me.

A good weird, though.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*{Left To Right:* _3 Screens:_ TV: Laptop: Cell}...I'm falling into screens


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh man, i had to go to my base to get my gun and army gear and then travel with it using PUBLIC TRANSPORT! people stared at me like i was some kind of alien. not a good thing for someone with social phobia...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> oh man, i had to go to my base to get my gun and army gear and then travel with it using PUBLIC TRANSPORT! people stared at me like i was some kind of alien. not a good thing for someone with social phobia...


Yeah but they weren't about to mess with you or make rude comments.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Out of confusion comes new patterns.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

My lucky numbers are 36, 47, 8, 46, 13 and 37


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

gilt said:


> My lucky numbers are 36, 47, 8, 46, 13 and 37


47 was my most-hated number growing up. funny, huh?

though I do like 37.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Getting called a genius in math class was the last thing I thought would happen. Ever.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I shouldn't have left my English essay for now. Have I started? No. When's it due? Tomorrow. Do you regret it? Ermm. Will you do it again? Well, duh... I just never learn. *sighs*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think that helped me at all. *eats cooking chocolate*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> Will you send me my password already? I don't have all day. Seriously, I don't.


Ugh, I give up.:dead


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome, I can sleep on an actual pillow tonight!. What am I doing on SAS?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Getting called a genius in math class was the last thing I thought would happen. Ever.


omg, that's awesome! you are indeed quite smart.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

My eye...it's tw-w-itching


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Finished my first knitting project! I kind of stuffed up casting off but oh well. What should I do next? Hmmm.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

na na na na na na PROCRASTINATOR!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

and today starts...................... NOW! *looks at clock... 1:45pm* :/


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I surround myself with electronics because that's were most of the people I love are.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> I surround myself with electronics because that's were most of the people I love are.











*minus the bro part.

:|


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> I surround myself with electronics because that's were most of the people I love are.


Who lives in the toaster?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Who lives in the toaster?


The best people.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

hoddesdon said:


> Who lives in the toaster?


Don't know but he's a little crusty.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^:lol





Silly cupcakes...you never had a chance. Flawless victory.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG CAT TOAST. I must make some. :3


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

^^^ Procrastination. Still here at the venerable age of age 37. Biting both me and my wife. Woo hoo.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I just came across a thread in "The First Step" forum dating from March, 2006. Millenniumman75 was doing his welcoming thing that he does to this day. So that's where his 65,000+ posts come from.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I may need new headphones, if so that sucks


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


I want that car.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Life is what happens when you're busy making other plans. :|


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

how is it October already :|


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

"What happened to the weather?"
"It broke."


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I would like to be able to call my mother and talk to her without my dad answering the phone and asking me what I want and why I want to talk to her and listening to our conversation. He doesn't understand that I just want to talk to her because I have no one else to talk to and I probably couldn't get him to have a normal conversation with me and understand anything that I'm saying. Punctuation.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
I hear you.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My puppy stinks so bad it burned my nose when I smelt her >_<

Bathtime...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I realized I've been a member of this site for over a year now. I still feel like I just joined last month. 

MY MIND. IT IS BOGGLING.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This little fruit fly in my room is my only friend. Where will he go when I take out the garbage?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

hey there occiffer. I swear, theres no water in my vodka bottle. uhm...wait


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

,i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you,i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you,i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you,i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you,i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you,i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you,i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you,i hate you, i hate you, i hate you, i hate you


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I REALLY want to skydive.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Me too. but without the parachute


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Apparently it's bad for your hair if you wash it every day. I wash mine every day and haven't seen any problems.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I REALLY want to skydive.


You totally should! It's ridiculous fun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Well...there's whiskey


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Life is beautiful. I'm sincerely saying that--I actually had that thought a few minutes ago. and that makes me happy.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It seems this headchange may last a long while. I don't know if my feelings about it will.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kicked SA's *** today, so tired.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> ^:lol
> 
> Silly cupcakes...you never had a chance. *Flawless victory.*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoping to dig myself out of my rut this weekend.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Kicked SA's *** today, so tired.


Wooo go you!!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

The Christmas decorations are up at Kmart. And I never visit Kmart, so God knows how long they've been there.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ballerina said:


> The Christmas decorations are up at Kmart. And I never visit Kmart, so God knows how long they've been there.


Not sure why they bother to take them down tbh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There are Christmas chocolates in the pantry, and since they're on the 1..2...third shelf they musn't be for my consumption. So, there must be Christmas stuff out already. Which is okay since I love it. Except for carols, I hate carols.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, that also means we'll have the avatars with santa's hats soon!! Assuming someone will do them again. I want Moju in one.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Not sure why they bother to take them down tbh.


We need to celebrate Halloween. :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ballerina said:


> We need to celebrate Halloween. :mum


Damn straight!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

*I wonder about this legend.*



Ospi said:


> Damn straight!


You get the toffee apples, I'll get the razor blades.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ballerina said:


> You get the toffee apples, I'll get the razor blades.


Err, well sounds fair lol.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Currently watching Drive right now.

Ryan Gosling's genetics make me weep.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perkins said:


> Currently watching Drive right now.
> 
> Ryan Gosling's genetics make me weep.


Where you watching!! I want to see it. Carey Mulligan... *swooons*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Where you watching!! I want to see it. Carey Mulligan... *swooons*


I'll PM you the link.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, the moderation forum is good for a laugh. I should've counted the amount of times I read "FREEDOM OF SPEECH!1111" :lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

My geology lab partner has SA. I have SA. We are going to fail group work because somehow we can't even answer the simplest questions right... :flush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I went to a movie with my sister and neither of double checked the time, so we showed up 50 minutes early.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That gluten free bread tastes the closest to wheat bread I've had so far.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't want to be an interesting person. It's too much work.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

I f***ing love music.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

jtb3485 said:


> Apparently it's bad for your hair if you wash it every day. I wash mine every day and haven't seen any problems.


This is a myth perpetuated by people who are too lazy to wash their hair every day.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

_"Il est préférable de mourir en route pour un idéal trop élevé que de ne pas partir du tout."_

Origène


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's an all whiskey weekend!

_*Sings*_

"Whiskey, whiskey, whiskey, 
whiskey all the way.
Whiskey, whiskey, whiskey,
whiskey I do say!"

"Hail Whiskey!"..."Hail Whiskey!"


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Guess who's back.......  :door 

Did i miss much??


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

my days are filled with too much nothingness...gotta change that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I recognize someone here from another forum...

*cue paranoia*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to remember to strestch before doing any exercise activity.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hoping to dig myself out of my rut this weekend.


So far, delightfully mediocre! :yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Day after Day after week after month after year. Always the same. I'm tired of this. i've accepted the fact that nothing is going to change. I have made every attempt to change things for the better. All have failed. There is only one thing I haven't actually tried


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Are green bananas safe to eat? I'm used to the yellow ones.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

They can be eaten but they're not very good and they're hard to peel. Wait for them to ripen.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nevermind Amo beat me to the reply. About the Bananas. errr forget it


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I usually wait to stage 4-6 to eat.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Was just invited to go to my sisters house. they are having a gathering of sprts and paying cards and what not. I said no not my thing Would feel outta place etc.. I have Benzos and I am currently drinking beer. I feel I should go, but the combo could result in me making a horrible *** of myself.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I am totally nuts


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Im contemplating...that again...
Great...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Christ, what a BUSY morning it's been. I've been up since 8 and I'm EXHAUSTED and I still have a lot to finish.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

that was a damn good sandwhich.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Dear god how do I get out of this ****


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I never shoulda bought a box of wasa crispbread. it tastes like cardboard, yet i can't stop eating it. it's so darn crunchy.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

3000th POST


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't seem to be gaining weight. Weird.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Guess who's back.......  :door
> 
> Did i miss much??


Welcome back! What have you been up to?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Wakey, wakey



Jcgrey said:


> I usually wait to stage 4-6 to eat.


Stage 4 is my preference


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You belong with me, even though you may think and feel otherwise. Truth is truth.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> tell me about it!
> I had a major cramp in my calf
> for two days!!! ...wouldn't go
> away no matter what I did


I pulled a muscle thinking I could kick my legs up before a run. I felt the twinge. Fortunately, it was a pulled hamstring (small muscle) and not a cramped one, like I did this spring. It was a month before I could fully run on it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> I usually wait to stage 4-6 to eat.


If it is in stage 3 or 4, it can give people heartburn!



Pangur Ban said:


> 3000th POST


Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Not to spoil it, but this is 65,500 for me :stu


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ no it's not - it says 65,502.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

666 posts. D:


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie
> 
> Not to spoil it, but this is 65,500 for me :stu


 Oh wow... I better get postin' then if I want to make it to where you are. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just drove for the first time a in a few months & it was my first time driving at night in heavy rain. I made a few mistakes but overall I think I did ok. I need to keep practicing so I can go get my licence


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Just cleaned my really old keyboard by taking off all the keys, vacuuming out the dust, then wiping each key down with rubbing alcohol. Damn thing was filthy!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Just cleaned my really old keyboard by taking off all the keys, vacuuming out the dust, then wiping each key down with rubbing alcohol. Damn thing was filthy!


Did you learn that from How To Geek?

"Death is no Big Deal" I'm feeling sad and depressed. If life ended that would very cool!  In fact I might even be happy about it! :yay. Yeah I've flipped my lid.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel like a dead star. Like I'm supposed to be giving off light, but I'm not...I feel like if hearts are supposed to be glowing pieces of metal, then mine's burned out and now it's just a cold lump of iron. 

I hope that doesn't sound all pretentious, I just can't describe it any other way.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> Did you learn that from How To Geek?


"It's Easy Being Green!" Iow, why throw out a perfectly good keyboard?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> "It's Easy Being Green!" Iow, why throw out a perfectly good keyboard?


Eh try being orange :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> Eh try being orange :b


Hardy- har! Orange you being cute!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> I feel like a dead star. Like I'm supposed to be giving off light, but I'm not...I feel like if hearts are supposed to be glowing pieces of metal, then mine's burned out and now it's just a cold lump of iron.
> 
> I hope that doesn't sound all pretentious, I just can't describe it any other way.


^ hang in there  you'll catch fire again (in a good way)

...

I currently have gelatin and milk (mixed together and prepared in a very complicated fashion) on my face. I am afraid it will hurt when I pull it off O_O


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

okcancel said:


> ^ hang in there  you'll catch fire again (in a good way)
> 
> ...
> 
> I currently have gelatin and milk (mixed together and prepared in a very complicated fashion) on my face. I am afraid it will hurt when I pull it off O_O


Thanks  haha it's such a subjective feeling, I should probably focus on more concrete things.

why do you have jellied milk on your face?? are you testing out a halloween costume, or something? or doing one of those milk mustache commercials?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> Thanks  haha it's such a subjective feeling, I should probably focus on more concrete things.
> 
> why do you have jellied milk on your face?? are you testing out a halloween costume, or something? or doing one of those milk mustache commercials?


Hehe  close! It's homemade pore strips. Not sure how well it's working, but it sure is fun to peel off. Feels like I'm peeling off dead skin o_o

(I hope that's not gross)


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

What in lucifer's closet is this.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I usually wait to stage 4-6 to eat.


I didn't know that! So I'll just wait till it turns yellow I suppose. Yes they were hard to peel. I like mine yellow not green.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just did some drawing for about an hour. It's so nice to do that. I always lose track of time and everything else when I'm drawing.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

More like Nuit _Odieux_.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

61,681


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

It's so easy to pick up women when you're going for a walk in the park with your little cousin and her golden retriever it almost feels like cheating.

Good thing they're both so cute and intelligent. :lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

My face after taking the ColorQuiz:









How can they know so much about you, by just clicking on some colours. :afr


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Stilla said:


> My face after taking the ColorQuiz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*takes break from writing to do silly quiz*

Desperately needs a close relationship with an affectionate and accepting partner; or some other way to be recognized and known.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Why must I wake up at 7 every morning of everyday?

Damn you internal clock. Damn you!


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

The avatar of okcancel reminds me of Dali's horse somehow...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


> *takes break from writing to do silly quiz*
> 
> Desperately needs a close relationship with an affectionate and accepting partner; or some other way to be recognized and known.


^That's creepy.

In other news, I had to rebuild my computer last night. Wiped out nearly everything I hadn't backed up. It has been a chore going through seven years of upgrades. :mum

I will be looking for another computer - especially since support of XP is ending next year sometime.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I need to pack on some mass for winter, water's gettin mighty ****ing cold!


Yeehaaaww


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to be a part of something exciting.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

There is always money in the banana stand.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope the things I ordered arrive this week


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bed bed bed bed couch couch couch couch...

couch 

:rain



:cry

I don't have f***ing bedroom right now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel like a sheepdog.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Mmm laziness.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

God, help me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I may rant about my mom a lot but when she's come home from a day of church & is gossiping, cracking jokes & and cracking up talking to my aunt I can't help but smile, that's my mother!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Gahhh never mind


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You are so amazing, I want to be just like you. <3


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm so sad I'm laughing


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Only on a Sunday when you're drinking, have no food, & it's after midnight will you call a 24 hour pizza shop & pay more than you should for ****ty food so you can keep drinking


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I didn't want to start this day, I did. Now I'm counting the seconds.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

my right arm hurts from sleeping awkwardly


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

****ing Monday -_-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know why I feel crappy again.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Coffee and Donut time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


>


You know, I never understand these, and they always creep me out :lol.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Since I can't get a job, I thought I should volunteer at the Blood Donor Clinic for something to do. Requirements=friendly, outgoing personality, professional appearance. Riiiight. I'll just stick to donating.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I forgot what it looked like outside.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I could study....but I also could nap.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Some people are very kind.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Donkey traps! you strap rollerboots to about a half dozen donkeys. Get right up on there and hold on real tight like ur fengers aint can hurtno more, then we throw firecrackers at their tails.... YEEEEEhhhhaawwww!!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I spend every week waiting for Saturday.


----------



## TallGuy (May 31, 2011)

I actually have something to look forward to and I'm still ridiculously apprehensive. ****.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I could try to sleep in there tonight, but I'd have to be totally comfortable with the fact that wasps could come in at any given moment and nest in my hair. I refuse to accommodate a wasp.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to go get some new notebooks, mechanical pencils, & pens, the notebook I currently use to write poetry is full


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmm...irregular jelly beans.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

PiscesVixen said:


> Ahh wasps! :afr
> 
> I want to go see Dream Theater this Thursday!!


!!!! Awesome band, hope they tour here again soon.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I love it when it rains.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah, SimplyNoise.What ever would I do without you.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

God almighty, I'm bored!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's only 12:23 and I'm exhausted already. Bleh


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

PiscesVixen said:


> The last time I saw them, they opened for Iron Maiden (Final Frontier tour) but I didn't really get to enjoy seeing them cause I was stuck all the way at the back of the venue with tall people in my way .
> 
> Damn it, *tickets are sold out*! I might have to buy from scalpers :?.


Same, I was in the back too. As for tickets being sold out... fffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Today actually wasn't a bad day. For once.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just made an appointment with a new hairdresser. It wasn't so bad (of course.) Yay!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eagle, is not a dirty word....Eagle, is not a dirty word!!!

If I hear this song one more time!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I really need to buy a capo


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I could try to sleep in there tonight, but I'd have to be totally comfortable with the fact that wasps could come in at any given moment and nest in my hair. I refuse to accommodate a wasp.


Okay for some reason Wasps are always burrowing in my hair. The other day I was in the cinema buying popcorn and a wasp fell out of my hair and onto my face. Thing is it's hard to see them because my hair is sort of wasp coloured, they easily camouflage. :lol



GunnyHighway said:


> Same, I was in the back too. As for tickets being sold out... fffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Gunny last night I dreamt that you posted that you were joining the army in four months. :sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Darn it, forgot what I was gonna post.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Gunny last night I dreamt that you posted that you were joining the army in four months. :sus


o______________________o

1) That would never happen, I'm too soft and out of shape for the army :teeth
2) wat
3) wut
4) *insert more silly variants of what here*
5) You dreamed about me (well, a post of mine :b )

My birthday is 4 months from October though, that's the only thing that's 4 months away that comes to mind.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

all this wasp talk reminded me of this guy:
http://troypdx.imgur.com/1WE4E#oxkAc
haha when the bee gets caught in his helmet


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I could try to sleep in there tonight, but I'd have to be totally comfortable with the fact that wasps could come in at any given moment and nest in my hair. I refuse to accommodate a wasp.


uke

I've had bees... just today. Five of them. FIVE bees in my room throughout the day today. I'd get rid of one and another one would take its place, buzzing around the lights in the room.

Uhhh, hello? Does this look like a f***in' hotel??? Get lost!!!

Actually, after reading about the little *******s, I think they're wasps. They're just as unwelcome!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Gunny last night I dreamt that you posted that you were joining the army i four months. :sus


I had a dream about a moderator on a similar website to this one a couple of weeks ago. I was staying in a hotel in Sydney, but not one I had ever visited before, and was logged-in to that site, and so was he, and then I discovered he was staying in a nearby room (he lives in England). So I went to see him, but he was fifteen years older than he really is. I do not think that I was older in the dream.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe you guys could form some sort of symbiotic relationship with these wasps? Your hair provides them a home and they provide you with protection :lol

OR

Introducing the "Koolatron Lentek Biteshield RZ02 Electronic Racket Zapper" (what a name):








My friend had one (not this brand) and it looked like heaps of fun. Sadly there were hardly any insects around that night so I only got one demo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a dream about a moderator here and that's all I can say.

Also **** you. Unrelated.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I've created a new term to account for little mistakes made at work on Mondays. Initially it was to be _"Mond-Haze"_ but it occured to me _"Mondaze"_ is better so it'll be that instead. I'm far from a trendsetter but from now on when I make my usual Monday mistakes I'll be telling people I've got the _"Mondaze"_, lol

- I love Autumn! It's my season, my kind of weather. The fog this morning was gorgeous, riding home in it was brilliant


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

****.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had a dream about a moderator here and that's all I can say.
> 
> Also **** you. Unrelated.


I'm not that kind of boy!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> o______________________o
> 
> 1) That would never happen, I'm too soft and out of shape for the army :teeth
> 2) wat
> ...


Weird, I didn't know about your b'day. Maybe I'm psychic or something :um
I'm glad you're not joining the army :lol I remember being so worried in the dream.:cry



mind_games said:


> Maybe you guys could form some sort of symbiotic relationship with these wasps? Your hair provides them a home and they provide you with protection :lol
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Oh a bug zapper! I'm all for getting rid of insects but that thing is just too gross for me. :lol My dad bought one and has loads of fun with it.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Eliza said:


> Weird, I didn't know about your b'day. Maybe I'm psychic or something :um
> I'm glad you're not joining the army :lol I just remember being so worried in the dream.:cry


Nope :squeeze There shall be lots of Settlers of Catan in our future!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Captain Salami


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

there's a jumping spider in my shower right now

_that's the worst kind_ D: D: D:

welp. never bathing again


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Did it look like.......THIS?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry au lait, I laughed so hard at Jcgrey's post. Jumping spiders are fun though!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Did it look like.......THIS?


sweet merciful crap those eyes....I feel as though it's staring into my very soul.

brb curling into fetal position :afr


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I'm sorry au lait, I laughed so hard at Jcgrey's post. Jumping spiders are fun though!


lol it's ok, I forgive you :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

hehe all in good fun


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> lol it's ok, I forgive you :b


Yay! Here, have a less scary spider instead.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Yay! Here, have a less scary spider instead.


:lol I wish that spider was the one in my shower right now. Then I would feel amused instead of horrified.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to live in this movie.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I hate you, dumb printer.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Watching Daria. Made delicious soup. What a productive day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Eliza said:


> Okay for some reason Wasps are always burrowing in my hair. The other day I was in the cinema buying popcorn and a wasp fell out of my hair and onto my face. Thing is it's hard to see them because my hair is sort of wasp coloured, they easily camouflage. :lol


Oh no, wasp-coloured hair! D=

I dunno if mine is or not...I'm guessing not but I did get a caramelish colour put in. :afr

Yeah I can't do it man. I don't care what I don't see in that room. They can come in at any time from wherever in the bloody hell they're finding their way in through_ a sealed window._ And it's basically where I lay my head at night so...no.

If it ever stops raining, we can spray the *******s. Otherwise, I'll be on the couch.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can't even remember the last time i've had a crush on someone. Either i'm turning asexual or the people around me are just plain repulsive.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Jason Derulo, you've got an amazing voice. Please tell me it's not auto-tune.

And I've gotta exchange my apple earbuds. Again. Too bad I've maxed out the number of exchanges for my warranty. Say it ain't so. *sigh*


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> And I've gotta exchange my apple earbuds. Again. Too bad I've maxed out the number of exchanges for my warranty. Say it ain't so. *sigh*


When this tragedy used to happen to me, I'd just head over to Futureshop customer service. I'd just show them my headphones and tell them it's broken. They'd just reach under the counter and toss me a new pair. No receipts or anything involved.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> When this tragedy used to happen to me, I'd just head over to Futureshop customer service. I'd just show them my headphones and tell them it's broken. They'd just reach under the counter and toss me a new pair. No receipts or anything involved.


Actually? No joke? Wow. I doubt Bestbuy'd do that for me. I don't think I'd have the nerve to go ask them either. Oh well, I'm planning on investing in a pair that won't break every couple months.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Curse you Mac-Bond!!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I think it's kind of funny that our anxiety disorder is abbreviated as Sad :lol how accurate


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Siringo said:


> I think it's kind of funny that our anxiety disorder is abbreviated as Sad :lol how accurate


I know, right? Yeesh.

I should probably watch something or listen to music. That would lift my mood. Forget sleep - there's enough time for that tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My sister always makes me laugh. I told her how I was still going to call in sick tomorrow, and she gave me a tip. She's like, lay with your head hanging off your bed upsidedown when you call so all the blood rushes. Apparently, this actually makes you sound sick. Not that I even really need to do this, I just think it's funny. xD

I think I'll try it lol.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

life...bleh.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


>












I've been here over a year and have never deleted a PM :rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> I've been here over a year and have never deleted a PM :rain


I've had to delete many and it makes me sad :cry I still have to respond to yours ....  ... :squeeze .


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why can't everywhere be just like SAS? With people who are kind, patient and understand..(or try to.)


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> I've been here over a year and have never deleted a PM :rain


347 PMs is a huge amount. I've been here for 3 years and I've probably had a total of about 15 PMs. I'm a little envious to be honest, but there are probably people here that are envious of my 5 PM a year average. Everyone has their own way of going about interacting with others. I think I'd feel burdened having to respond to so many PMs.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel so...normal today. If that makes sense.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

pointy said:


> 347 PMs is a huge amount. I've been here for 3 years and I've probably had a total of about 15 PMs. I'm a little envious to be honest. There are probably people here that are envious of my 5 PM a year average. Everyone has their own way of going about interaction though. I think I'd feel burdened having to respond to so many PMs.


Most of them are quote notifications.







I guess it's because I've posted here more? But I find that surprising for you, you're a pretty interesting guy from what I've seen from talking to you on Tinychat.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Nearly done. :dead


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*deep breath* lol.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My nether regions are not to be trusted with moral decisions when I see the Fass in a sex scene.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Whenever people talk about having SAD on here, I have to remind myself it's social anxiety disorder and not seasonal affective disorder.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I've always found that people are either unwilling or essentially powerless to help in any meaningful way when I'm at my lowest. Fortunately, I'm not feeling that way at the moment.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I thought it was social addiction disorder? I'm recovering in isolation from being addicted to crowds and people..... am I in the right place?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahah, you made me giggle out loud at that Hiccups. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, how I miss the older days of Wheel of Fortune! :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Am I really all the things that are outside of me?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I really need to get ready for bed, but I'm too tired. 

What a conundrum.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Great ad I saw on SAS today:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ventura said:


>


Delete is your friend!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I realized why the American state Arkansas is pronounced "Arkansaw". The Arkansas river also runs through Kansas, and there is a city there called Arkansas City. It is pronounced "sas" but usually abbreviated to "Ark City".


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

It's strange to think that an average person who doesn't have kids and doesn't get close to anyone else's kid/s, will be completely forgotten after just one generation.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Strange, but comforting, to me at least. I don't think I'm going to be able to achieve that though, not unless I get horribly lucky. And lately I seem to be horribly out of luck. And it'll keep on going for the next 2 years apparently, at least according to this stupid piece of horoscopic writing.

On other news, this Contagion movie is a bit .. depressing. I don't know why I'm surprised.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I picked a good day to buckle down - it's pouring outside. I hope it drowns our neighbouring wasps. 

But lol like I'd be tempted to go outside anyway. It's not exactly hard to keep me cooped up in a room.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Can't even remember the last time i've had a crush on someone. Either i'm turning asexual or the people around me are just plain repulsive.


At 17 I hadn't had a crush yet. 24 now and had 2 or 3. Thers nothing wrong with being Asexual but maybe you'll have a crush someday.



mind_games said:


> On other news, this Contagion movie is a bit .. depressing. I don't know why I'm surprised.


Is it ****ty? I am disappoint, really wanted to see it. :no

---------------------

I am cooped up in my flat waiting for a delivery :cry arghhhhhhh there was so much I wanted to do today!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd like to think that I'm doing well in life and that things are going to get even better, eventually.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to get a haircut. I need something simple that I don't have to style, because putting effort into my appearance is not something I enjoy doing.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

What does pumpkin taste like?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I lost a couple of 100grams and I celebrated by eating the entire pantry basically haha


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I think I'd like a grammar expert to follow me around the forum and let me know whenever I abuse commas.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I baked a sweet potato pie today, YUMMY!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I feel like i can't do anything, i'm not doing anything, besides daydreaming.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's tangy and brown. I'm in cider town! :yay


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I could do with a beer or two *sigh*


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it worth it. Do you see a light at the end of the tunnel, a last hope at happiness, yeah its there you see it. Will you reach it? Doubtful. You never do. Maybe this time. One of two thing will happen what will it be? We will see?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Is there any way to avoid being asked your opinion on someone's appearance? That is the most annoying situation I get into. I always just say, "Yeah you look good." They must know I'm lying and just giving it as an automatic response. I would like to be honest, not saying they look bad, but just that I don't care and don't want to be asked the question.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

anonymid said:


> It's tangy and brown. I'm in cider town! :yay


If it's clear and yella', you've got juice there, fella!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why are you awake... hmmmm?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't feel like doing anything tonight but still have some work and other stuff to do. Just another crappy night.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Tonight's been pretty awful, don't know why I'm still awake. Tomorrow should be good.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about not doing much else today. Hmm.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm tired, so I don't wanna go to the gym. But if I go to the gym more often, I'll probably have more energy overall. It's a dilemma...


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

My bedroom smells like New Hampshire.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Back in the bedroom of doom wish me luck!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> My bedroom smells like New Hampshire.


What does New Hampshire smell like? Is there a reason why it smells differently from anywhere else?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am ______________.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have a 'date' 2maro


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

^ Yes (at RiversEdge)

I used to vacation in New Hampshire every summer. For whatever reason, the smell in my bedroom reminds me of that place. I can't describe it, exactly. 

I just liked the sound of "smells like New Hampshire" without the explanation.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the sun is shining and there are two dudes cutting down trees in my backyard, it's all happening. *explodes*


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

"Hello, Newman." ._.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This new monitor is going to be hard to adjust to.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes... Steve Jobs is dead... a tragedy indeed... much like the other 20,000 people who died of cancer today...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> Great ad I saw on SAS today:


Wow - problem is that the Phillippines got hit with two large typhoons in the past week!



Amocholes said:


> Delete is your friend!


I am only allowed space for 500 PMs! What gives! :lol



hoddesdon said:


> I realized why the American state Arkansas is pronounced "Arkansaw". The Arkansas river also runs through Kansas, and there is a city there called Arkansas City. It is pronounced "sas" but usually abbreviated to "Ark City".


 You mean ArkanSAS?! :lol


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

*Frankly Steve Jobs, I don't give a damn.*

"*Sarah Palin will not run for president*
Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin says she will not run for president. Her announcement Wednesday left little doubt that the eventual Republican nominee will come from the current field of contenders. (Oct. 5)"

I'm happy.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

You blew it.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> "*Sarah Palin will not run for president*
> Former Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin says she will not run for president. Her announcement Wednesday left little doubt that the eventual Republican nominee will come from the current field of contenders. (Oct. 5)"
> 
> I'm happy.


LOL awwwwwwwwwww, that's the cutest edit ever. :heart Cuter than that avatar someone on the forum has of a bunny in a teacup. I'm going to pinch your cheeks, John.
Your FACIAL cheeks.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> LOL awwwwwwwwwww, that's the cutest edit ever. :heart Cuter than that avatar someone on the forum has of a bunny in a teacup. I'm going to pinch your cheeks, John.
> Your FACIAL cheeks.


Lol. I caught it before the edit, doesn't quite have the same ring to it anymore :b


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Lol. I caught it before the edit, doesn't quite have the same ring to it anymore :b


If I can digress for a moment, I just finished my laundry. :yes My dresses, my socks, my leggings, my cardigans and my underpants are sopping wet! 
I need a dryer! A pox upon this economy!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> If I can digress for a moment, I just finished my laundry. :yes My dresses, my socks, my leggings, my cardigans and my underpants are sopping wet!
> I need a dryer! A pox upon this economy!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> =^w^=


LIKExAxFOX.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I tend to remove images when I quote posts so I don't spam threads, but your post contained only an image, so the site deleted it and your quote within my post. Ergo I panicked, requoted you and panically added the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ballerina said:


> If I can digress for a moment, I just finished my laundry. :yes My dresses, my socks, my leggings, my cardigans and my underpants are sopping wet!


Ahh, I see what you're getting at here.

It's all right, though - you don't need to explain yourself to us. It's perfectly OK if you're browsing the site in your birthday suit.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> I tend to remove images when I quote posts so I don't spam threads, but your post contained only an image, so the site deleted it and your quote within my post. Ergo I panicked, requoted you and panically added the first thing that came to mind.


That's alright, I do the same. That picture is awesome though. :yes


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

^ 
∩( ・ω・)∩


Just Lurking said:


> Ahh, I see what you're getting at here.
> 
> It's all right, though - you don't need to explain yourself to us. It's perfectly OK if you're browsing the site in your birthday suit.


That too! But the cryptic message pertains to a mod edit. Mysterioussss. WExARExWIZARDS.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

*Hee hee hee!*The ray is fired at *lmbecile*...















... and he gains *2* defence points!!!!

*Hee hee hee!*The ray is fired at *lnjection*...















... and he loses *3* movement points!!!!

NoOooOOooOOo my Neopets.  I wanted a faerie zap.  I feel like Laurene Powell Jobs.

Too soon?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Is it just me, or do Levi's last for everrrrrrrr? When the nuclear holocaust comes the only survivors will be the roaches my black Levi jeans.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah sigh, in job cost accounting you need to do maths. Like, real maths. Crumbs!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> I think I'd like a grammar expert to follow me around the forum and let me know whenever I abuse commas.


SAS mods, make that two stalker grammar experts please. I'd like one too. :blush


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to get out of this town. It's beautiful and it's home, but I feel stuck. It's all too familiar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Cest La Vie said:


> SAS mods, make that two stalker grammar experts please. I'd like one too. :blush


I am thinking of starting a grammar Nazi group. At the moment I am open to expressions of interest. Perhaps that could be one of the things we do.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> I am thinking of starting a grammar Nazi group. At the moment I am open to expressions of interest. Perhaps that could be one of the things we do.


Ahem.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/grammar-nazis/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ugh why the **** did you do that ? .. Knowing someone is already paranoid as **** with anxiety .


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Ugh why the **** did you do that ? .. Knowing someone is already paranoid as **** with anxiety .


I'm sorry


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

lonely metalhead said:


> I'm sorry


Oh it was not you :squeeze ... But indeed someone here .


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I would love to give Amanda Knox a good seeing to even though I think she was involved. Something about her wierdness is a right turn on.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Is it just me, or do Levi's last for everrrrrrrr? When the nuclear holocaust comes the only survivors will be the roaches my black Levi jeans.


what about twinkys?


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Oh it was not you :squeeze ... But indeed someone here .


I know :squeeze I'm just messing with you oke oke


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Dis house be cold son.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, how jazz is such beautiful music!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Ugh why the **** did you do that ? .. Knowing someone is already paranoid as **** with anxiety .


ok a bit of an over reaction possibly .. i unsure ...... dammit i hate anxiety


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn it's cold...I am not ready for winter.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

these abominations are really getting on my nerves. i bet I'm gonna vent my anger pretty soon. i hope it turns out to be for the best...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My hair straightener broke... again :cry


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Peanut butter and honey sandwiches... You're my one true love.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhh... freezing... wearing off...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, the good news is that we are no longer in the humid part of the year, so frizzies on the decline. :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

First painting was kind of bad, but that's to be expected. I feel like painting again tomorrow.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

So much film to develop!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I got my haircut and I really like it! I like my new hairdresser. It isn't noisy and they actually spend time cutting your hair and it's cheap!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This week isn't over :fall.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> Opening night! Shutout! Reimer!
> 
> _(Now, Pens - I hope you loose to the 'Nucks. That would be a good end to a fabulous day)_.


Is Toronto gonna have a parade for this? :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Today just plain SUCKED!


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel very...abandoned.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bathurst, woooooooot


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Aced all my quizzes! I feel so awesome :')
I think I'll leave home early tomorrow to go buy lots of chocolate for myself. XD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

skygazer said:


> Aced all my quizzes! I feel so awesome :')
> I think I'll leave home early tomorrow to go buy lots of chocolate for myself. XD


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

^Thanks


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

skygazer said:


> Aced all my quizzes!


That's cool.

What would be even cooler is if you had picture or video evidence to substantiate this claim. I'm surprised this wasn't included to begin with, really.

:b


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> It's freaking October already. I didn't even get to the beach this summer
> 
> summer= :flush


Exactly, my summer was poop as well. Now here goes the long, Canadian winters all over again. None of my plans that I had hoped for happend during this summer.
At least i'll be going on vacation in likkee two weeks...I need'a getaway.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Sigh.*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That took a long time, but I'm glad I get it now. >_<


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm about to have a funeral for my iphone - its gonna be chucked across the lake like a rock im so pissed :cry


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's enough stupid for my brain today.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ventura said:


> i'm about to have a funeral for my iphone - its gonna be chucked across the lake like a rock im so pissed :cry


rip steve


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel like a puff and a pint


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

18 hours of sleep. Alrighty then. 

I'm still tired; I feel like I could stay in bed forever.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

phoelomek said:


> 18 hours of sleep. Alrighty then.
> 
> I'm still tired; I feel like I could stay in bed forever.


Holy crap lol. Did you not sleep for a few days leading up to that?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

No one really dances around the christmas tree nowadays


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

With no one as my witness, I will draw a moose! I've been trying and failing for days.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Holy crap lol. Did you not sleep for a few days leading up to that?


Lmao, add another 8 to that 18... :sus Don't know what's wrong with me. I've actually been sleeping more than I usually do lately. No idea.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I love the feeling when a drawing is turning out well.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

can we all be friends now?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I dunno if I should buy the tickets to The Lion King in advance. It's an extra charge of 70p for each ticket.

Would suck if he came all the way here and the movie was sold out though...:con


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the feeling of a q-tip in my ear.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I am going to eat dinner and relax....I'd rather mow my lawn, but it has been a rough week.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just de-friended someone from facebook for the first time. Feels evil.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I love the feeling when a drawing is turning out well.


Did you draw the dog in your avatar? It's very good!

Christening on Sunday. My weekend is ruined. I'll spend the whole of tomorrow sweating over it and the day itself will be hilariously awkward. I don't know the parents or the baby so why was I even invited? Oh yeah I'm related to one of the godparents. :um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I'll call her...Linda. Yes, Linda...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

crsohr said:


> Did you draw the dog in your avatar? It's very good!


I didn't, actually. The artist is Chris Galligan. I find his animal portraits quite humorous.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

phoelomek said:


> Lmao, add another 8 to that 18... :sus Don't know what's wrong with me. I've actually been sleeping more than I usually do lately. No idea.


Sleeping that much is kind of a worry...On meds or something?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Stephen Colbert is slaughtering me with laughter right now.

He's the fire of my loins, right thurr.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I hate myself


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm...that one kinda tasted like pepto-bismol. nomnomnom


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I hate myself


Yeah I hate myself to. Once again I ****ed everything up. Why must everything go wrong.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, fine, I'm eating another cupcake. Whatever, they're really good. :sigh


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Sleeping that much is kind of a worry...On meds or something?


Nope, no meds. Just, ya know, hibernating. Or something like that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so ready for bed. Like, right now.

yaaaaawn.

g'nite!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Need more earl grey green tea. Need a job so I can buy it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just a little bit more and then I'm finished this chapter...ughhhhhh.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

"please go away hiccups"............. *has the actual hiccups... is not talking to myself in the mirror in some kind of self hating way* :/


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a loser, and I'll always be a loser. :cry :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'm a loser, and I'll always be a loser. :cry :rain


 your the absolute furthest thing from it!!! :squeeze :squeeze, and anyone else who thinks otherwise is getting a personal bop! :twak


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

you mad?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Someone, help. What's the name of that thing that's not an acronym?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

That's...you're going to have to be more specific, Ballerina.

I remembered the answer 2 seconds after posting the question :yay:yay:yay, even though I've been wondering for 5 minutes.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

where is the cookies n cream? >_<


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> That's...you're going to have to be more specific, Ballerina.
> 
> I remembered the answer 2 seconds after posting the question :yay:yay:yay, even though I've been wondering for 5 minutes.


Lol, what is it?! Now I have to know, too. :b


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Lol, what is it?! Now I have to know, too. :b


LOL. Anagrams. Whenever I talk or think about (at night, while I drift off to sleep) the user anymouse, I refer to her as Amy because I thought her username was amymouse for months. It still looks like amymouse to me; brain glitch. I've known too many Amy's. But her real name is Chrissie, and she loves cats and has x329532342 cat-related usernames and posts with photos of them, so I wrote her a horrible poem in response to a Formspring question after I found her real name an hour ago.

Amy, Amy, calico cat
Reader, florist, honey eater
A rose by any other name
To her would not smell sweeter.

In a bad humour, she shouted and pouted
"My name isn't a homophone, a rhyme, a colloquialism
For cats! For kittens! For felines! For pussies! 
For a whiskered and pointy-eared quadruped organism

As far as the girl writing this poem knows
Whether my name's Amy, Aimee, Amiee 
Any poem about me could only pertain 
To anisogamy, chalazogamy, plasmogamy, polygamy!

I hate boys named Leo, Tom, Felix, Sylvester
I hate girls like Kat, Allison or Allie cat for short
I hate you all vehemently, with each bone in my body
And no good can come from that bad sort."

Wet tears dripped from her eyes
Her chest tight with with emotion
Her knuckles were white 
Her cheeks pink from the commotion

The poet was alarmed! 
She wrung her hands distraught
"Amy and your issue are only nicknames! 
I'll make amends, fear naught."

The poet searched Amy's SAS profile
Her tumblr, blog and formspring
And when she visited her last fm 
She knew just the thing

"Chrissie!!" she exclaimed jubilantly 
"What is it now?" Chrissie turned and snapped
Natalie, Allie cat for short, grinned like a Cheshire
While her expression was rapt

"Batman gala, Chrissie a lap kitty
Is an anagram for the assertion
'A simply breathtaking cat alias!'" 
And with that, the poet collapsed from exertion.

Chrissie paused silently, and stared without blinking
At the unconscious body of her friend
A moment passed, then another, before Chrissie said 
"My dear, I do not mean to offend

But you are an unprecedented GENIUS
A virtuoso! A prodigy! A wunderkind!
It was clear as day, right under our noses
How could we had been so ignorant and blind?

I shake you warmly by the hand
And from this day forth, you see
My name is Chrissie, batman gala
A lap kitty, yippee!"


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I did a terrible job editing that photo.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't it always seem to go, that you don't know what you got 'til it's gone.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...I love The Tank Thong ad. :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ...I love The Tank Thong ad. :yes


Oh, and The Riding Pant ad too! They even show boobs in those ones! American Apparel is my new favourite website.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

it's warm outside.... it seems all so new, fresh and exciting... so lovely ...but give it a few weeks and I'll be complaining again no doubt.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

ja´villint´gaomkgringme´enklumpimagen :no


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

someone in a chat room made a comic about me :/

it's kinda funny.. except the fact it's meant to be at my expense..


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> LOL. Anagrams. Whenever I talk or think about (at night, while I drift off to sleep) the user anymouse, I refer to her as Amy because I thought her username was amymouse for months. It still looks like amymouse to me; brain glitch. I've known too many Amy's. But her real name is Chrissie, and she loves cats and has x329532342 cat-related usernames and posts with photos of them, so I wrote her a horrible poem in response to a Formspring question after I found her real name an hour ago.
> 
> Amy, Amy, calico cat
> Reader, florist, honey eater
> ...


Ahh! That was fantabulous! :clap I hope you show it to her! I'm sure she'd love it. :yes


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

That's twice now, interesting.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I love harps! Their sound is so beautiful and enchanting...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If I were a tramp, I would hang out near all the Steve Jobs shrines and feast on apples.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

It's 3:58 AM. I tried falling asleep 15 minutes ago, but a 'Pit. Pit. Pit. Pit.' sound, like a grain of rice continually falling at different but short intervals on a sheet of paper, wouldn't relent. It was too close to be from the bathroom, but I tried to convince myself regardless. Or that it was a moth, or beetle. However, I've never heard an insect make that sound; I decided it was the tap.
Crazy scenarios disregarded my conclusion, and I didn't want to be alone in a dark room in an empty apartment. So I leaned over, and before I could turn on the computer or make more than the soft rustle, it stopped.
Ergo, it can't be the tap. It hasn't started again. My new conclusion is that it's the ghost of a deranged Satanist who was gunned down escaping the maximum security prison he was serving death row at. 


phoelomek said:


> Ahh! That was fantabulous! :clap I hope you show it to her! I'm sure she'd love it. :yes


Hahaha I was just messing around, but thanks! :heart I did. I really love poetry - real poetry, not mine baha - and if you ever decide to nurture your God-given talent, I'd love to read more of yours.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Are there male feminists?


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

What is the evolutionary purpose of a chin?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I keep looking through the bottom cracks of the divider separating my half of the bedroom from the other half, expecting to see feet. ;________________________________;


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> Hahaha I was just messing around, but thanks! :heart I did. I really love poetry - real poetry, not mine baha - and if you ever decide to nurture your God-given talent, I'd love to read more of yours.


You continually give me far too much credit, and not nearly enough to yourself. Thank you, though.



rdrr said:


> Are there male feminists?


Yes. I've known quite a few.



beansly said:


> What is the evolutionary purpose of a chin?


I found this, FWIW. I didn't check out the sources, but it does seem to make sense.



> _The most common biomechanical explanation for the chin is that it *acts as a buttress against masticatory stress*. However, recent evidence suggests that this hypothesis is unlikely [...] More recently Ichim et al. (2007) have suggested that *speech production is associated with mechanical stresses acting on the mandibular symphysis* due to tongue and orofacial muscle activity. Thus, they argue that the chin is *an adaptive response to resist stresses caused by oblique contractions of the genioglossus muscles during speech*. Computer simulations provide results that are consistent with the orofacial stress hypothesis (Ichim et al., 2007), but this hypothesis has yet to be fully tested._


[source]


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

phoelomek, I'm going to die in my jammies. :um The shadow of my hand as I unfurled it to type flitted across the wall and something about unavenged spirits using me as a meatsuit and posing as me to family and (hypothetical) friends for opportunities to slay them passed my mind. And after it had finished it would possess a passing lawyer so it wouldn't have to serve the life sentence, and I'd wake up in Supreme Court and be like OH NOOO. And I would continually question, while collecting cigarettes for currency and carving shivs, whether I had ever really been possessed at all.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm torn between concern that the suddenly cold draft on my right is due to undead elementary school children and if starting to pluck my eyebrows for the first time has given me eyebrow dandruff.
I don't believe in ghosts enough to state I do, but I believe in them enough not to leave my bed to urinate despite reallyreallyreally needing to.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow. It really is inexplicably super cold on my right side, which is where the noise originated from. If the paranormal existed it would come as a massive relief. Atheism scares the pants off of me. I'd rather die tonight choked with my own intestines by gremlins (I decided they're gremlins), than expire in a warm bed at the age of 85 and cease to exist after.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> phoelomek, I'm going to die in my jammies. :um The shadow of my hand as I unfurled it to type flitted across the wall and something about unavenged spirits using me as a meatsuit and posing as me to family and (hypothetical) friends for opportunities to slay them passed my mind. And after it had finished it would possess a passing lawyer so it wouldn't have to serve the life sentence, and I'd wake up in Supreme Court and be like OH NOOO. And I would continually question, while collecting cigarettes for currency and carving shivs, whether I had ever really been possessed at all.





Ballerina said:


> I'm torn between concern that the suddenly cold draft on my right is due to undead elementary school children and if starting to pluck my eyebrows for the first time has given me eyebrow dandruff.
> I don't believe in ghosts enough to state I do, but I believe in them enough not to leave my bed to urinate despite reallyreallyreally needing to.





Ballerina said:


> Wow. It really is inexplicably super cold on my right side, which is where the noise originated from. If the paranormal existed it would come as a massive relief. Atheism scares the pants off of me. I'd rather die tonight choked with my own intestines by gremlins (I decided they're gremlins), than expire in a warm bed at the age of 85 and cease to exist after.












My brain hurts reading that :teeth


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> My brain hurts reading that :teeth


I'm glad you posted, otherwise I wouldn't be able to resist my fourth post in a row. But if a moderator had protested I would be like, "IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT YOUR LAST WORDS TO HAVE BEEN TO ME?" 
'In sad news, last night a 19 year old girl was found brutally murdered in her apartment. The autopsy could not rule a sole cause of death as she had suffered several physical traumas. Her laptop remained on when police found her a week after her death, when neighbours had complained of a disturbing odour wafting from the residence. Police reported that the last words she read had mostly like been, "Ballerina, I've merged your posts to minimize spam. The title is random 'thought' of the day, not random 'thoughts' of the day.'"

I reallyreallyreallyreally am desperate to pee, but I can't make that first move and pull the divider back, out of unabashed terror. One hour until dawn.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

since I've joined the army I've packed on 22 pounds of mass. 

Not sure if I should be happy about that.:roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few new poems written, one potentially lost


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I REALLY need to work on this tapering K-pin thing. But it's simply a nightmare.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> since I've joined the army I've packed on 22 pounds of mass.
> 
> Not sure if I should be happy about that.:roll


It makes you studlier for da ladeeez.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Since I am not going to my beach for a rare October nice day, I will mow my lawn. If my neighbors are out...they can breathe my grass dust!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Must resist urge to check her fb page! It's only brought bad feelings all of the last gazzimillion times you checked it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-fight wasps
-finally sleep in bedroom again
-surive car crash
-freeze like I've never froze before waiting for a single cop to show up
-freeze some more in the rain because how else would a situation like that go down
-eat Greco pizza even if it was still kinda smushed from the collision frig man I had a craving
-call in sick
-finish assignment an hour before it's due
-try to be teacher's pet
-lose a sh..ton of sleep
-fill in for coworker who took a personal day because she gets angry awwwmustsucktobeyou
-have dream about slaying more wasps
-sleep in till 3:01pm
-chicken sandwich for breakfast
-avoid reading textbook at all costs

checkmate my week is complete.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I need to start getting more out of life. I am just not really sure what I would possibly want to get out of it yet.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Being vegan is ridiculously hard when you can't cook things for yourself.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

everything in the army is extreme. even studying. i have to sit in a classroom from 8 am to 11 pm. well, i guess that's because we learn how to handle weapons that cost millions upon millions...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I SURVIIIIIIIIIIIIIVED! And I still need to pee. But that need pales in contrast to the fact I SURVIIIIIIIIIIVED~! I'm ecstatic. I'll never take life for granted again. Because, you know, first I was afraid. I was petrified. Kept thinking I could never live without you by my side. But I spent so many nights thinking how you did me wrong, I grew strong, I learned how to carry oooooooooon. And so you're back from outer space - I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face. I should have changed my stupid lock. I should have made you leave your key. If I had know for just one second you'd be back to bother meee.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> Such a waste of a Saturday.


+1


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder why I was avoiding the hot tub for so long. I was feeling very stressed and anxious so I just spent an hour in that thing outside. It was the perfect temperature to use it, cold but not freezing. Now I feel very relaxed.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not using everything I have. I'm better than this, why am I settling for sh*t.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

School can lick my scrotum.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My cat is not the least bit feminine. (She's a girl.)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Somebody say something interesting...my mind is turning to moooch with all this nonsense I hear er'yday.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's actually raining...like a serious downpour...in Texas. I would like to go run out in it, but it's dark, and I'm too scared. Oh well, it's still nice to listen to.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

20:51
Inside: 72.3f
Outside 58.5f


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> It's actually raining...like a serious downpour...in Texas. I would like to go run out in it, but it's dark, and I'm too scared. Oh well, it's still nice to listen to.


It's not raining here :/ Bring me some rain.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

meganmila said:


> It's not raining here :/ Bring me some rain.


 Melissa75 should invite you over to her house.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

If I were a keyboard key, I'd be a tilde. ~


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

meganmila said:


> It's not raining here :/ Bring me some rain.


I think it's going to dry up before it gets to your part of the state .



hoddesdon said:


> Melissa75 should invite you over to her house.


I would, but it's about 4 hours of driving .


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I think it's going to dry up before it gets to your part of the state .
> 
> I would, but it's about 4 hours of driving .


I heard on the news we might get some rain. I hope we do get some rain.

Yea, I've been there before. A really long drive.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

OJ with pulp ewww. But there's vodka in it.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> OJ with pulp ewww. But there's vodka in it.


Dang you and your vodka. we're so alike lol give me a few mins before i answer your vm im feeling lazy to even move my fingers to type ahhhhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sophiek said:


> Dang you and your vodka.


Till death do us part.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Dear Yahoo Answers, 

I hope you're reliable this ONE TIME, else I've just taped a potato to my leg for nothing. 

Maybe that in itself should be an indication. Hmm.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry. Despite what you may think, I'm just too boring and awkward to initiate and hold a conversation with most people.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

phoelomek said:


> Dear Yahoo Answers,
> 
> I hope you're reliable this ONE TIME, *else I've just taped a potato to my leg for nothing. *
> 
> Maybe that in itself should be an indication. Hmm.


please elaborate?


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I go back up on Monday afternoon? Well...that weekend went by kind of fast.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get the sleep I missed out on last night.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so tired. I don't know why.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't even drink half of my daily amount of water today.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If the giants can beat the seahawks by more than ten tomorrow, yeah.... that would be great....


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

rdrr said:


> If the giants can beat the seahawks by more than ten tomorrow, yeah.... that would be great....


No, it wouldn't.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't really feel welcome here anymore so I think I'm going to stop coming on. =/


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Fantas Eyes said:


> No, it wouldn't.


You better hope Tavaris and company get it together on the road. Gonna be a heavy dose of Giants D to pound them into the ground.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh please tumblr D:
... I can deal with the porn but not with all the gore.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

151 mph tonight : / I'm leaking boost somewhere.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Everyday I wake like a scattered puzzle. It takes all day to put the pieces back together; by the time I finally do, it's time to scatter the puzzle again and go to sleep. :/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Daylight saving began a week ago. My curtains are fading already.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> It's 3:58 AM. I tried falling asleep 15 minutes ago, but a 'Pit. Pit. Pit. Pit.' sound, like a grain of rice continually falling at different but short intervals on a sheet of paper, wouldn't relent. It was too close to be from the bathroom, but I tried to convince myself regardless. Or that it was a moth, or beetle. However, I've never heard an insect make that sound; I decided it was the tap.
> Crazy scenarios disregarded my conclusion, and I didn't want to be alone in a dark room in an empty apartment. So I leaned over, and before I could turn on the computer or make more than the soft rustle, it stopped.
> Ergo, it can't be the tap. It hasn't started again. My new conclusion is that it's the ghost of a deranged Satanist who was gunned down escaping the maximum security prison he was serving death row at.
> 
> Hahaha I was just messing around, but thanks! :heart I did. I really love poetry - real poetry, not mine baha - and if you ever decide to nurture your God-given talent, I'd love to read more of yours.





Ballerina said:


> I keep looking through the bottom cracks of the divider separating my half of the bedroom from the other half, expecting to see feet. ;________________________________;





Ballerina said:


> phoelomek, I'm going to die in my jammies. :um The shadow of my hand as I unfurled it to type flitted across the wall and something about unavenged spirits using me as a meatsuit and posing as me to family and (hypothetical) friends for opportunities to slay them passed my mind. And after it had finished it would possess a passing lawyer so it wouldn't have to serve the life sentence, and I'd wake up in Supreme Court and be like OH NOOO. And I would continually question, while collecting cigarettes for currency and carving shivs, whether I had ever really been possessed at all.





Ballerina said:


> I'm torn between concern that the suddenly cold draft on my right is due to undead elementary school children and if starting to pluck my eyebrows for the first time has given me eyebrow dandruff.
> I don't believe in ghosts enough to state I do, but I believe in them enough not to leave my bed to urinate despite reallyreallyreally needing to.





Ballerina said:


> Wow. It really is inexplicably super cold on my right side, which is where the noise originated from. If the paranormal existed it would come as a massive relief. Atheism scares the pants off of me. I'd rather die tonight choked with my own intestines by gremlins (I decided they're gremlins), than expire in a warm bed at the age of 85 and cease to exist after.





Ballerina said:


> I'm glad you posted, otherwise I wouldn't be able to resist my fourth post in a row. But if a moderator had protested I would be like, "IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT YOUR LAST WORDS TO HAVE BEEN TO ME?"
> 'In sad news, last night a 19 year old girl was found brutally murdered in her apartment. The autopsy could not rule a sole cause of death as she had suffered several physical traumas. Her laptop remained on when police found her a week after her death, when neighbours had complained of a disturbing odour wafting from the residence. Police reported that the last words she read had mostly like been, "Ballerina, I've merged your posts to minimize spam. The title is random 'thought' of the day, not random 'thoughts' of the day.'"
> 
> I reallyreallyreallyreally am desperate to pee, but I can't make that first move and pull the divider back, out of unabashed terror. One hour until dawn.





Ballerina said:


> I SURVIIIIIIIIIIIIIVED! And I still need to pee. But that need pales in contrast to the fact I SURVIIIIIIIIIIVED~! I'm ecstatic. I'll never take life for granted again. Because, you know, first I was afraid. I was petrified. Kept thinking I could never live without you by my side. But I spent so many nights thinking how you did me wrong, I grew strong, I learned how to carry oooooooooon. And so you're back from outer space - I just walked in to find you here with that sad look upon your face. I should have changed my stupid lock. I should have made you leave your key. If I had know for just one second you'd be back to bother meee.


11:21 PM. I hear it again. :um I don't want to die, not without having used all my Domino's coupons. 
Also, memo to self, approach TV network producers about turning this into a miniseriessss.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't really feel welcome here anymore so I think I'm going to stop coming on. =/


I'm not sure what is giving you that impression. I certainly wouldn't want to see you go. :rub


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

The 99 cent store is such a cool place.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, that didn't really make me feel better. Oh well.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't really feel welcome here anymore so I think I'm going to stop coming on. =/


Nooooooooooooo.



pointy said:


> I'm not sure what is giving you that impression. I certainly wouldn't want to see you go. :rub


:yes

Maybe it's to do with the old, familiar members coming on here less often while there are lots of new members coming in. It can feel like you've lost your place in it all.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i need a friend. desperately. someone who i could talk to, at least. freely. well that's gonna be a real challenge...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't really feel welcome here anymore so I think I'm going to stop coming on. =/


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo

You are the most kindest user on here (was very kind to me many of times!)

You can't leave or I'll drag you back and beat you :wife

:squeeze


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm, we're having Thanksgiving dinner a day early. I guess that makes more sense than having it on Monday, when people are working.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't really feel welcome here anymore so I think I'm going to stop coming on. =/


hey don't go. too many long time members have left lately. it makes this site miserable for the likes of me.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

lawl. Just remembered sleepovers...man those were the days. Just drink coke and play video games all night. Now if you crash at someone's house it's cause you passed out there.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't really feel welcome here anymore so I think I'm going to stop coming on. =/


I think some of us members who have been here a while start feeling like that at some point. I'm currently in an everyone on sas hates me mode for no particular reason :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> I think some of us members who have been here a while start feeling like that at some point. I'm currently in an everyone on sas hates me mode for no particular reason :lol


Oh ya I get like that too .... I have banned myself several times now... and have came back... :teeth I am crazy... :rain


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

interesting... i seem to have a boyfriend now. :sus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How long is this going to be dragged out for? Wish the temp. would change for good.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ahaha i've mixed alcohol and paracetamol, oops. liver failure here i come


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tryptophan, here I come!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have gone to my beach yesterday as it was sunny. Today is just as warm but it's filtered sunshine. At least I can say that I could have gone to the beach in October again this year - a rarity. It is usually too cold.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate this time of year


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Apple support staff are actually really good at assisting when you have an issue. Unlike my phone and internet companies.

My ipod classic headphone jack got loose while under warranty, and it's no longer under warranty. (I just called them.) Being nice, they are going to replace mine for free, providing I send mine back and they have no issues with mine damage-wise.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't think the cinnamon rolls are going to come out edible...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm dreading school tomorrow. 

I loathe Mondays.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have two big bags of mulch. What am I going to do with them?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

to fear man is to offend god


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been waking up to some new bumps on my head and unexplained soreness. Maybe I fight crime in my sleep.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's raining finally.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to RUN


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish the ocean's alluring depth would swallow me whole, because the crevices in the sky are too high. I have no wings of an angel, nor the energy to move tonight, but I seek solace in the sound of the waves. They crash as if eyeless, the blind beauty of nature. Beauty can be dangerous and deceiving. The ocean doesn't know its own capacity for such splendor. If it did, it would never let a human soul near its sapphire singes. I know this better than anyone around me as I stand at the shore of something more than mere fragments of earth. Why oh why can I not move? Suddenly he approaches from behind, his awkward steps kicking sand to and fro. I can imagine the wind ruffling through his sandy hair and his eyes bursting with the sun's final light. "What a beautiful day to be alive," he remarks with a sigh of deep satisfaction. His arm wraps around my side. I offer nothing in return. I close my eyes and breathe to the steady swish of the sea, as if I'm not hollow. But oh, how I ache in these limbs. Oh, how I ache.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

... Frontal, parietal, temporal, sphenoid, zygomatic, occipital, mandible, maxilla, nasal, vomer, ethmoid, 7 true ribs, 5 false ribs, 2 floating ribs, 7 cervical vertebrae _(1 = atlas, which sits on 2 = axis, which has the dens)_, 12 thoracic vertebrae, 5 lumbar vertabrae, sternum _(manubrium [top], sternal angle [border thing], xiphoid process [bottom tip thing])_, scapula, humrus, radius _(thumb alignment)_, ulna _(pinky alignment?)_, femur, tibia _(bigger, inner)_, fibula _(smaller, outer)_, carpals _(7 - pisiform, ...)_, metacarpals _(midway)_, phalanges, etc, etc...


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> ... Frontal, parietal, temporal, sphenoid, zygomatic, occipital, mandible, maxilla, nasal, vomer, ethmoid, 7 true ribs, 5 false ribs, 2 floating ribs, 7 cervical vertebrae _(1 = atlas, which sits on 2 = axis, which has the dens)_, 12 thoracic vertebrae, 5 lumbar vertabrae, sternum _(manubrium [top], sternal angle [border thing], xiphoid process [bottom tip thing])_, scapula, humrus, radius _(thumb alignment)_, ulna _(pinky alignment?)_, femur, tibia _(bigger, inner)_, fibula _(smaller, outer)_, carpals _(7 - pisiform, ...)_, metacarpals _(midway)_, phalanges, etc, etc...


Oh god. I know how you feel. :mumshock:time


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

even as a child I hated most other kids but like myself we all grew up yet they are still human and so am I ... I still hate most humans. How much this extends to myself I don't know, it comes and goes. It's such a shame.. life is amazing, this planet is wondrous.. but the people... the people. I don't hate living I hate life and all that comes with it. Will I see the year out? it keeps getting closer and closer :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> Save them for Spring. That's what I would do...


I used them up. $7 - no biggee. My lamppost area looks nice and I finally mulched an area that needed it for years. The ground will be insulated now .


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it's 4:36 am and I'm guarding my platoon's living quarters. and ugh it's so cold...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Purple Blues


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> even as a child I hated most other kids but like myself we all grew up yet they are still human and so am I ... I still hate most humans.


Your fear of humans is making you feel like that. If you overcome the fear, that will go away as well.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't fear humans I dislike them. *facepalm*.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't tried to work on my debate for even just a few seconds all week and I have a meeting with my team tomorrow. I don't understand how I can be this way.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Fantas Eyes said:


> No, it wouldn't.


Any word on how much cash the Seahawks stuffed into the refs' pockets for _that_ win today?? :b


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Only I would pack my backpack with all my books to "study" at the library and fall asleep there... I fail


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Vincent Gilligan is laughing at us.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still wearing my running clothes :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

From A Pack Of _Colts Rum & Wine Cigars_ To A Pack Of _Colts Rum & Wine Blunts_


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Any word on how much cash the Seahawks stuffed into the refs' pockets for _that_ win today?? :b


I wasn't watching the game. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG - the Bengals won AGAIN?!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

God DAMN!!!

Skunks!!!!!! The SMELL!

I opened my window for some fresh air... Air WASN'T SO FRESH!

Won't....go.....away!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Brownies & rocky road


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I don't really feel welcome here anymore so I think I'm going to stop coming on. =/


Not to be selfish, but can you please not do that? I'm finally about to come back. 

No Berry No SAS. I chanted that in my head.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am still wearing my running clothes :lol


I am still wearing the socks I put on this morning.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought myself some Hello Kitty slippers at work a few days ago. And then I remembered that I'm an adult. 

But my feet are nice and toasty right now. So I regret nothing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Lloyd:...what are my chances?

Mary: Not good. 

Lloyd: You mean, not good like one out of a hundred? 

Mary: I'd say more like one out of a million. 

Lloyd: So you're telling me there's a chance...YEAH!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I always end up being lectured just as I start to get my act together. So irritating.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This is more than I have signed up for :sigh


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

What the. Only 3 new random thoughts since I posted last night? SAS I am disappoint. :no You are slacking in your random thought posting endeavors.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pointy said:


> I always end up being lectured just as I start to get my act together. So irritating.


Hah, I hate when that happens! Usually makes me rebel just a bit longer so it looks like I reformed on my own initiative.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Google maps is still entertaining somehow and now its in 3D. I don't have glasses but that would be hecka cool. Right now I'm in the Spanish Pyrenees


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

to shave or not to shave? that is the question. i always like when I start to get a good beard going and then experience the shock when i shave, its like "ugh, this is what i look like? i forgot."


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ew. I'm gross looking.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

2am




I should be in bed :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mondays :no.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I passed my Spanish exam with flying colors. Ay dios mio! 
AND I managed to make it through my classes on just 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Just finished watching ep. 9 of A Game of Thrones. How could this have happened, my god ;_; I don't I ever have been so shocked by a tv show before.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> 2am
> 
> I should be in bed :/


 You must live in Western Australia, since the time on your post I see is 5 am.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Good lord that's disgusting, makes me want to start anew elsewhere


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely am not going to want to go to bed tonight.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Somebody is lighting off fireworks down the street, I guess they must really be into explorers cause its Columbus Day lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Come on nail polish hurry up and dry. I got **** to do.

Also I totally didn't realize today is Columbus Day. A friend posted something about it being a holiday on FB, and I was like whaaaaaa? And then when I realized it's only Columbus Day I was so disappointed. I thought it was going to be some super awesome secret holiday that I never heard of before or something.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The one day I wanted to go shopping really bad and everything's closed for turkey day.

It would probably be a lot less mediocre than expected anyway.


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Why did I have to fall going down the flight of stairs to get to my dorm when there where many people around!? Seriously I can be such a clutz. I didn't get embarrassed though. hmm maybe I should fall more often?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

mcgillicutty


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish my last name was Beard. But I'd probably have to change my first name to go with it. Not many last names go well with Estelle.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perkins said:


> I passed my Spanish exam with flying colors. Ay dios mio!
> AND I managed to make it through my classes on just 3 hours of sleep.


Ay caramba ?Que es esto? Tengo miedo cuando mirarla :afr.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Estelle Beard works, at least in my head.

-----------------------------

Raw milk seems alright so far.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to know a guy who's last name was Gold. He said he wanted to legally change his first name to Solid.

I don't know why he never did. If I was him I would have been on top of that in a second.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Ay caramba ?Que es esto? Tengo miedo cuando mirarla :afr.


Lo siento. Yo pienso personalmente ella es atractiva!

Ella es trayendo sexy atrás!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

What happens to all the posts in the middle pages? Does anybody give them love? I know I always read the first page and then jump to the last. Hmmmm


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Why am I really pulling an all-nighter? I know I have class early tomorrow, but I also know I'm somehow locked out of my room with a key that doesn't work. I could sleep on the couch, I kind of just wish I could make sense of what I'm doing.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

caseyblue said:


> What happens to all the posts in the middle pages? Does anybody give them love? I know I always read the first page and then jump to the last. Hmmmm


In really long threads like this, I don't read the first page, just randomly click through the intermediate ones. Rest assured they're not being totally neglected.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

caseyblue said:


> What happens to all the posts in the middle pages? Does anybody give them love? I know I always read the first page and then jump to the last. Hmmmm


I read most of them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Now I'm stuck with the rare Sisterosaurus, who may very well turn homicidal on zero sleep. When confronted by the Sisterosuarus, it is best not to look it in the eye. Once you do that, it's fair game. Allow the Sisterosuarus to rant and clomp around angrily as you tip-toe your way around the coffee maker. You may want to ask the Sisterosuarus if it wants any - very, very carefully, as not to suggest that it looks like it needs said coffee, but as a polite gesture (remember to still avoid eye contact). Didn't get much sleep, either? Don't tell that to the Sisterosuarus, because trying to relate is futile. For the Sisterosuarus, everything sucks ten fold. This is vital to remember. 

Oh sis, I luv ya but you're nuckin futz. 

I hope you get the news you need to hear today, cause I don't wanna be in your path if you don't.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

What will I bake today...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Earlier I read an article on Krokodil... oh mah lawd :flush


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I wonder if I have Seasonal Affective Disorder...? My anxiety and depression seems to get worse in the winter and when the weather is nastier and darker.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm getting performance anxiety at the nightly family carom game. Great! I'm a bit dejected, but it's also an interesting opportunity to try out controlled breathing I guess.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

will this woman ever quit calling me?! I've ignored her phone calls for 3 months now and still, she isn't giving up. ugh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You ever try cereal?


You ever try cereal...on weed?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> You ever try cereal?
> 
> You ever try cereal...on weed?


Hi John Stewart.

:b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i really need to get over my aversion to deleting emails, texts, pm's, etc :lol it's like an conflict inside me. i hate can't stand deleting things, yet i hate clutter, even if virtual :con


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

(_Parenthesize ALL the things!_)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aunt was telling me that a company in South Africa had an opening for 30 employees, they stated the time and place for people to apply. 10,000 people showed up to apply for 30 positions.... Next time someone complains about finding work being too hard, ill direct them to that!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Should I include a smilie at the end of that email? Wouldn't be a problem if I were sending it to a girl... meh. I am totally over-thinking this. Smilie it is. It'd be easier in person. Oh well.

And I have a ridiculously high tolerance for loud music when I'm angry/sad. Strange.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Portable atrocities must be encapsulated en masse.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Estelle said:


> Portable atrocities must be encapsulated en masse.


Who now?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

arrrgh. I probably just read the same sentence about 50 times over now. F*uuuck this midterm.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Why isn't there much awareness about SA? Everyone knows about depression but very few people know about SA.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

beautifully strange said:


> Why isn't there much awareness about SA? Everyone knows about depression but very few people know about SA.


You are right in that regular doctors (called "general practitioners" where I come from) generally do not know much about it. The general public knows absolutely nothing.

There are therapists specializing in it, though, and also medication. I think the first medication was marketed in 1994. Before that there was no medication at all. At that time Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) did not exist either.

You have an interesting and attractive username, by the way.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> You are right in that regular doctors (called "general practitioners" where I come from) generally do not know much about it. The general public knows absolutely nothing.
> 
> There are therapists specializing in it, though, and also medication. I think the first medication was marketed in 1994. Before that there was no medication at all. At that time Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) did not exist either.
> 
> You have an interesting and attractive username, by the way.


Its just so frustrating because when I watch tv there are so many commercials for depression but absolutely none for SA or other types of anxiety...and when I tell someone I have SA they are completely clueless about it..which I was the same way a little over a year ago. I knew the way I felt wasn't right but I didn't know I had SA.

P.s. Thanks, I think my user name is interesting too. I feel there is beauty in being different. Im not like a lot of girls my age and the difference can also be interpreted as strange...so I just went with both


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm, my depression is starting to affect my work. 

This is not good.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I forget how much time I spend alone, wow, it is really starting to get to me.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Dear Science, 

Why did you let them be nocturnal?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This Super Deluxe edition of Nirvana's Nevermind is giving me so much life right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*66,000th* post mwahahaha :evil


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

When things are new they seem exciting and fresh.. but with time the colours can fade and the excitement can slowly diminish changing ones perception.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

So, it took 2 hours of drilling and I have a new lock on my door and a new key. Aside from my 4 hour power nap, I have been up for around 36 hours. I'm not even that tired right now.

I kind of wish I could get that lock pick set sent here, but I guess I'll have to send it home and have them send it up here.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Going to the beach today.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ohhh Oscar Peterson.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> *66,000th* post mwahahaha :evil


Congrats, MM! I can't wait to see all 6's :twisted :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You're still asleep.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

jkl;jkl

yuioiu8978


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Eliza said:


> jkl;jkl
> 
> yuioiu8978


Could you pass that by me again?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

It seems to be the fashion to mark post-milestones.

Having just passed 500, I calculate that I will reach 100,000 some time in 2061. I should probably start planning what I am going to say now.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I am such a giveaway. and its all because of 'Your' 
hah... now I know the difference. :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish it would have rained as I rode home this morning, I was hoping for it


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm in possession of the most awesome secret I've ever had, and strangely I could have known it from birth if I wanted to. It is _awesome_. It's possible I'm overstating it. But it's definitely unique.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

WHAT. I Googled it and it's pretty common. That's very alarming.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

omg the Bloody Mary commercial for Paranormal Activity 3 legit gave me nightmares last night.

I feel like such a baby sometimes. :<


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> I'm in possession of the most awesome secret I've ever had, and strangely I could have known it from birth if I wanted to. It is _awesome_. It's possible I'm overstating it. But it's definitely unique.


explain?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Please just kill me now and get it over with.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I lack the capacity to work on an artwork for more than 30 minutes at a time. It's coming along at least.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Coffee tastes nasty. Ewwww. Blech. Oh well, desperate times = desperate measures. Better work.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I just don't know.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

is the desire to feel worthieness and validation from others selfish? is it something that just happens or doesnt? if so, is it possible to cope or change? how can you change when you have constant negative feedback from others? is life just not fair, and you must accept that you were dealt a bad hand and try your best to be happy?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I am finally making headway with this app. :idea 

I'm nowhere near done but now I've found hope. *gives an enormous sigh of relief*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> Congrats, MM! I can't wait to see all 6's :twisted :lol


:spit - You'll see 'em in the coming months heh heh.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh been packing all day. and pacing around. I hope I don't forget anything important. I can only imagine mid-flight realizing I forgot my meds at home.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Ugh been packing all day. and pacing around. I hope I don't forget anything important. I can only imagine mid-flight realizing I forgot my meds at home.


Yayyy it's nice you decided to stay!










anonymous soul said:


> explain?


I can't, it's really embarrassing. :afr:afr Out of the thousands Google results pertaining to it, I wish one of them had been a "How did people react when you..." thread so I can estimate how embarrassing. :afr:afr:afr


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I need a pumpkin. & a job.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> Yayyy it's nice you decided to stay!


Thanks. It was a rash decision based on a couple nasty PM's. But I decided not to let the bullies win. Besides there are many wonderful people here 

I'm going on a trip but will only have my iPhone and the relatives i'm staying with don't have internet access. So hey maybe a break is a good thing.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank god I procrastinate by reading most of the time. My personal statement thanks me for it.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Thanks. It was a rash decision based on a couple nasty PM's. But I decided not to let the bullies win. Besides there are many wonderful people here
> 
> I'm going on a trip but will only have my iPhone and the relatives i'm staying with don't have internet access. So hey maybe a break is a good thing.


I'm going to make SAS even more desirable by demanding a fishie emoticon. I sometimes have thoughts which can only be expressed with fishies.









Aw, that sounds nice. Escaping to nowhere appeals to me. I was reading about city-states and microstates yesterday, and they sound awesome. 10 schools and 36,000 people, wow. The latter is about 36 of my high schools, faculty excluded. I guess the citizens feel more like they're a very close neighbour of France and Italy rather than the middle of nowhere, though. If I were alive in the fourteenth century, I would have been an explorer. Now I have to be an astronaut instead. :mum



> Monaco Listeni/ˈmɒnəkoʊ/, officially the Principality of Monaco (French: Principauté de Monaco; Monégasque: Principatu de Múnegu; Italian: Principato di Monaco; Occitan: Principat de Mónegue), is a sovereign city state on the French Riviera. It is bordered on three sides by its neighbour, France, and its centre is about 16 km (9.9 mi) from Italy. Its area is 1.98 km2 (0.76 sq mi) with a population of 35,986 as of 2011 and is the most densely populated country in the world. Monaco boasts the world's highest GDP nominal per capita at $151,630 and has the highest HDI (Human Development Index) at 0.946. Monaco also has the world's highest life expectancy at almost 90 years (CIA estimate, 2011), and the lowest Unemployment rate at 0%. With about 40,000 workers who commute from France and Italy each day. After a recent expansion of Port Hercule Monaco's total area is 2.05 km2 (0.79 sq mi), with new plans to extend the district of Fontvieille, with land reclaimed from the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> Monaco has ten state-operated schools, including: seven nursery and primary schools; one secondary school, Collège Charles III;[28] one lycée that provides general and technological training, Lycée Albert 1er;[29] and one lycée that provides vocational and hotel training, Lycée technique et hôtelier de Monte-Carlo.[30] There are also two grant-aided denominational private schools, including Institution François d'Assise Nicolas Barré and Ecole des Sœurs Dominicaines, and one international school, the International School of Monaco.
> [edit] Colleges and universities
> ...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think I like where my brain is taking me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom bought a touch screen cell phones a few months ago because she was sold on it when she went to the shop. I had to show her how to use it even though I'm not up to date on the latest technology, she still struggles & complains about it. Today I get a text saying to call my uncle, he bought a new touch screen cell & doesn't know how to use it, I'm to show him


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ever since reading that more dreams correlate with a higher IQ (I don't know if it was tested by EEGs, EMGs, EOGs, etc or personal reports, both and/or something else) a few days ago, my subconscious has tried to comfort me. I was sad because despite sleeping for the same duration, I used to remember more dreams (2, 3, 4) every morning, and with far greater vividness. Now I remember 0 or 1, and not with much detail. Since reading the fact, I've remembered 1 a night and they're as void of vividness and detail, but are super long, inconsequential and rambling, not unlike my posts. I guess that's something. Before a few days ago, they were very short. 

Whenever I dream, I'm aware that I am. :afr Sometimes I humour them and remain feeling vulnerable and exposed, lying unconscious in a dark room, but a lot of the time I try desperately to wake up. I ask passerbys in the dreams how to, or to wake me. I perform complex rituals and try to fall asleep in my dreams, reasoning that when I wake up I'll wake up in real life. I always wake up in another part of the dream, though. 

Snfdsjfs, I'm going to go read the rest of my library books before I have to return them tomorrow. They're already on extension. I hadn't borrowed books in so long that when I called the librarian to have the loan extended, I thought she'd start reeling off profanity at me. I feel guilty when I extend them. :afr


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

This is the first year I've had money for a halloween costume and I have spared no expense so far.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Its busy tonight... but thats ok cuz tomorrow I'm off! Off!!

And Im bout to go on break and get myself a rockin refuel mmmm i can taste it already.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't have to come here and be insulted - I can go anywhere and be insulted.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Somethin's fishy at Camp Wiganishie.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

What am I waiting for?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My mom bought a touch screen cell phones a few months ago because she was sold on it when she went to the shop. I had to show her how to use it even though I'm not up to date on the latest technology, she still struggles & complains about it. Today I get a text saying to call my uncle, he bought a new touch screen cell & doesn't know how to use it, I'm to show him


cute :haha


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

don't go there. day1


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Neptune takes about 164 Earth-years to orbit the sun. So if you were born on Neptune, you would live to be 11,480 Earth-years old.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I like how... he got paid to do something, that others have gotten arrested for doing. :lol


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Maybe I should get back into one of my hobbies, or just replace one of the other not so great ones with a better one.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i feel so repulsive and screwed up. why can't i be cool...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Walking downtown...hoping it doesn't rain on me...too much of a coward to use an umbrella.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It hurts, but at least now I know I still have empathy.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Australian Social Customs
Most Australians blow their noses into a handkerchiefs or tissues, not onto the footpath.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

pic removed


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Knew it was too good to be true:/
**** this year...my leg hurts ):


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laith said:


> Its busy tonight... but thats ok cuz tomorrow I'm off! Off!!
> 
> And Im bout to go on break and get myself a rockin refuel mmmm i can taste it already.


Those things would send me bouncing off the walls. :lol

I don't think I have really slept in for the past three weeks or so. I feel like I am in constantly desparate for a nap. Ugh. Don't wave that beverage at me :lol.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Pain, pain, pain, pain, pain, pain......f*** off!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I must say, at the 2 minute mark of this video, it got really dusty in my apartment...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Come on man... Stop acting like a bigshot. Remember who you were 1 month ago. And ffs stop bragging to everyone in sight.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Today has been a hell of a day. How I'm still holding on is beyond me. 

Man... now I notice the fact that my sentences are usually fragments so much more. Gosh, they're not supposed to be full sentences if I'm tryna mimic how I'd talk. I need to stop being so damn wordy too. Be succinct/concise, clear and to the point and things will work out swimmingly.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Flight leaves tomorrow afternoon. I'm so scares/anxious/ nervous. :afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Getting second thoughts about going as usual. but it's going to happen either way. Just hope I don't get pulled aside for extra screening for appearing nervous,


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Everything is all packed and ready to go. what am I forgetting? got meds, clothes, sunscreen, I know I am forgetting something ughhh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Finally getting this mop of hair cut off my head, this weekend...can...not...wait.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Somebody please send good thoughts my way. almost having a panic attack over this like last time. I'm very nervous about going on this trip. I've been 2 times before but still panic is setting in....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I almost don't want to show up at the airport and make up an excuse as to why I couldn't make it out to my relatives. jeeze and this coming from someone who held a private pilots license for 3 years and flew small aircraft recreationally.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I know I am not going to sleep tonight at ALL. I an freaking panicking my k pin is not helping I hope I don't screw this up


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Irish or Scottish women singing their folk songs in their native tongues accapela is so lovely, so beautiful, so soothing


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Gin and tonic: The bane of my sobriety.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

nooo not Moiraine. Lanfear, you b*tch.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

RiversEdge said:


> Are all men babies or haven't I just met a mature man yet?
> I don't mind playfulness, but I mean having to be told
> things like a child, is just ridiculous.


The latter.


----------



## JohnDecker1 (Oct 14, 2011)

All my remaining options look sucky


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Today has been a hell of a day. How I'm still holding on is beyond me.
> 
> Man... now I notice the fact that my sentences are usually fragments so much more. Gosh, they're not supposed to be full sentences if I'm tryna mimic how I'd talk. I need to stop being so damn wordy too. Be succinct/concise, clear and to the point and things will work out swimmingly.


Today was a rough day. Somehow, I'm still surviving.

I should emulate my speech when I write; I think it would be beneficial to write concisely.

I hope that's what you meant.  It takes more effort to write succinctly. Avoid relying on overused phrases like "hell of a day" "work out swimmingly"; make your own phrases or, think about what you _actually_ mean. Once you are finished, ask if it makes sense to others.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Season 2 premier of The Walking Dead airs this Sunday night on AMC... yus!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i hate the school of infantry. you either sit 18 hours a day learning about the technicalities of the weapons you use or you are outside in the desert, carrying these weapons that cost more money than I've seen in my life - for hours - and practice using them. it's like the worst combination of school and army basic training.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Eye In The Sky


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

God died after 7 days; Christianity died on the cross.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I made a call to the shipping company that has my order asking them to have it sent to a location nearer to me to make picking it up easier, they sent it to the next city 3 hours south of here. I not sure how the lady I spoke with confused what city I'm in as I gave her my postal code. Anyway today I had to call to have them send it back here & to the location nearest to me(fingers crossed). In the event it only makes it back to my city I'll keep my mouth shut and travel the extra distance to get it


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

A new season of Arrested Development _and _a movie....???


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I need a more fulfilling job...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My mind works in mysterious ways.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Your avatar is scary D: ^


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh. I guess I should get out of bed.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

failing and sucking at stuff is fine with me. At least I try.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Should SAS have an intimate encounters section in the 18+ group? Might help some users.


I think that would be cool. Hah!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I made a call to the shipping company that has my order asking them to have it sent to a location nearer to me to make picking it up easier, they sent it to the next city 3 hours south of here. I not sure how the lady I spoke with confused what city I'm in as I gave her my postal code. Anyway today I had to call to have them send it back here & to the location nearest to me(fingers crossed). In the event it only makes it back to my city I'll keep my mouth shut and travel the extra distance to get it


Apparently I don't speak the language of the people at this company, I've spoken with 3 different people & have been told 3 different things. All I want is my tuque


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have just concluded today that i do NOT want to climb the career ladder in my company, and specifically not in quality control/assurance.

I work in quality control atm, and all of the department had to attend a meeting - christ, talk about an hour of 'show and tell' (basically an opportunity for some of the quality management to tell us how great they are for the company, and how great they are for being in a certain project) and talk about the Quality head grooming these people's egos, it was fooking nauseating! uke

Why are those jobs full of lickar*es and nobs? Staying well away from that thankfully!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

now that was dumb. some guy from my squad jumped from behind a dune a few minutes ago while i was alone in the middle of the night. he wore a face mask, pointed his gun at me and shouted some phrases in Arabic. i almost shot him but then i recognised his laughter. i swear, I'm gonna catch him, tie him up, blind-fold him and force him to drink his own urine. or something along those lines...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

An old friend invited me out. I'm out of practice.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone know how to get candle wax off clothes?. I just stupidly picked up one of my candles, and the wax leaked from the candle all over my arm and cardigan


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

About to home perm my hair using dominoes >_> this could either be totally awesome or a complete disaster...


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

don't know where else to put this, thought this was cute

http://biochemicalsoul.com/2009/04/the-carpenter-bee-and-her-mate/


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder how hes doing and what hes doing... I can imagine it, but I hope hes okay! I dont see us ever getting in contact ever, and he feels more like a stranger to me as the day passing by.  ..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

They keep showing those sad ASPCA commercials on AMC. WTF JUST STOP IT!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

DFdsfdsf I hate stockings _so much_. But I also love them. How is there even a market for them? They run after the second time I wear them, every time. I'm going to do the clear handwash, nail polish and salt and vinegar solution (I don't own hairspray) thing, but it only looks mildly effective and I don't see why I should have to.

Does anyone know where in Melbourne I can buy thick ones?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meganmila said:


> They keep showing those sad ASPCA commercials on AMC. WTF JUST STOP IT!


Those things always get to me. Damn you Sarah Mclachlan.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

okcancel said:


> About to home perm my hair using dominoes >_> this could either be totally awesome or a complete disaster...


OH LOOK I QUOTED MYSELF.
First time.

Anyways, didn't have to use the dominoes after all (they did not stay in place) and it worked out totally awesome ^_^ my hair is perrrrmed.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I do nothing professionally, I do everything for fun.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> nooo not Moiraine. Lanfear, you b*tch.


Why do I recognize these names?
--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------

I've officially blocked my first person ever on SAS. :blank Sigh, some people make me question my faith in humanity.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Can't sleep, again, again. Ugh.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Today was a rough day. Somehow, I'm still surviving.
> 
> I should emulate my speech when I write; I think it would be beneficial to write concisely.
> 
> I hope that's what you meant.  It takes more effort to write succinctly. Avoid relying on overused phrases like "hell of a day" "work out swimmingly"; make your own phrases or, think about what you _actually_ mean. Once you are finished, ask if it makes sense to others.


Very funny. ;] It is what I meant though. Thanks for the advice. =)

I had to write that way for my personal statement so now I notice how wordy I am in my everyday writing. I don't want to sound too formal for things that are informal (like an SAS post or an email) though, so now I don't know how I should write. :? Sigh.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Escape goat? A mute point? Sorry but no guitar? Inpossible?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Probably my greatest pet peeve is slow drivers in the fast lane. Nothing about life constantly baffles me more than people who drive 10 miles under the speed limit and refuse to get out of the left lane.

Like sometimes when we stop at a light I seriously want to get out of my car, walk up to them, knock on their window and ask, "Why is it that the fast lane/slow lane concept escapes you?" 

I mean, it's not a ****ing scientific mystery. It's a pretty straight forward rule of the road. idgi :stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy crap dirt biking is fun. Two large stacks but so worth it, woohoo!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I made a new cartoon!!! took ages... well... longer than usual xP


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why do I recognize these names?
> --------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> I've officially blocked my first person ever on SAS. :blank Sigh, some people make me question my faith in humanity.


Was it me? :/ sorry, I'm paranoid. Raaa, need some sleep. Dang if it was me, don't think you'd see this. Hmmmmm.....

>_< I'm confused.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't want to work out today


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Managed to pull my big toe nail off.

It looks funny now.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Scientists have all the facts, but only artists speak the truth.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why do I recognize these names?


Wheel of Time yo!

--------------------------------------------------
Just looking at my summer photos. I miss you San Francisco </3. And surfing too.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

7,171,200.......7,171,199..........7,171,198..........7,171,197 :blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

why is it when i talk to someone it always feels like i want to talk with them more then they want to talk to me? i get tired of this "power" struggle. It sucks.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Guess my friend isn't coming. I really don't mind though. I should probably go job hunting.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i hate this place. can't fall asleep. during the day there are flies buzzing all over my face, and during the night i get bitten dozens of times by mosquitoes so i end up scratching my body all night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's cool that a number of people here watch classic films, makes me want to watch a few again


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Is there such a thing as having too much subway? Just checked out my points card receipt...turns out I spent nearly half a G there...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Was it me? :/ sorry, I'm paranoid. Raaa, need some sleep. Dang if it was me, don't think you'd see this. Hmmmmm.....
> 
> >_< I'm confused.


No, it wasn't


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> No, it wasn't


Okay! ^_^


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The sound of screeching girls is the most annoying sound in the universe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have a random thought


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

whiterabbit said:


> The sound of screeching girls is the most annoying sound in the universe.


:lol whining ones is #2, crying #3 :


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm trying on my Halloween costume right now. I haven't done my hair and makeup yet, but it looks good.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I'm trying on my Halloween costume right now. I haven't done my hair and makeup yet, but it looks good.


What are you gonna be?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

meganmila said:


> What are you gonna be?


I'm a punk rocker.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

facebook anxiety ><


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"Ask not what you can't do for your country, but what your country can't do for you."

-Obama


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> The sound of screeching girls is the most annoying sound in the universe.


Have you ever heard two cats figh...wait, it's kinda the same. :lol

I think I'm getting a cat...one my sisters cats. :clap


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Sometimes a nap can solve everything

I've been on this site most of the day today WTH


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Friends like that make me happy.

But then I remember they're a million miles away and become sad.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I painted my nails like 6 hours ago and my thumb is already screwed up. :wtf


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I painted my nails like 6 hours ago and my thumb is already screwed up. :wtf


Whenever I painted my nails I always scratched them off lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This just sucks. I am such a waste of space.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Whenever I painted my nails I always scratched them off lol


I do that after they've already chipped off a bit.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I actually went on facebook and felt no harboring feelings of loneliness or fear
I think I can go on more to interact with past contacts


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> Science For The Win.
> 
> (No I dont have anything to backup my claim.)


Not even science?



rdrr said:


> This just sucks. I am such a waste of space.


Sorry you're feeling down.  You're not a waste of space.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Here are some things my friend said about me on twittar.

Romulus___ Rhianon Peters
Estelle is the only person I could probably drink tea, burn incense and watch retro MTV shows with.

Romulus___ Rhianon Peters 
And probably the only friend I have that I can trust to not be a materialistic douche****.

Romulus___ Rhianon Peters 
Or to ditch me at all, ever. hahahaha.

hooray.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Not even science?
> 
> Sorry you're feeling down.  You're not a waste of space.


Thanks for the kind words. It is appreciated. Just having a bad weekend.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to spray temporary color on my hair; I'm nervous.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

rdrr said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It is appreciated. Just having a bad weekend.


I hope this week will be better for you :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm gonna sleep like a baby tonight...crying and sucking my thumb.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I'm gonna sleep like a baby tonight...crying and sucking my thumb.


Hopefully you're not actually crying 

Sucking your thumb is still bad but not AS bad


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have taken my meds tonight but then I couldn't have any drinks. 

Ugh, hunching over a keyboard is something I thought I was already used to.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hopefully you're not actually crying
> 
> Sucking your thumb is still bad but not AS bad


:lol No, not crying...well, no tears. Crying on the inside, laughing on the outside.
Thanks for the concern though! :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> :lol No, not crying...well, no tears. Crying on the inside, laughing on the outside.
> Thanks for the concern though! :squeeze


Anytime =]


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I'm going to spray temporary color on my hair; I'm nervous.


I think I sprayed some in my eye.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I made it! in one piece! look for me here: http://www.mauirealestate.net/video.php


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok. so I can't get away from this place. even on a tropical island. Well, Maui is very touristy, if that's a word. I've had a little to drink. But every time I come out here I don't want to leave!


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

SA is a two-sided mirror?!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's 79 dagrees here in Lahaina and the ocean is about 80 dagrees. sun is setting. Beautiful!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

iPhone via proxy works great out here. Unlike last year.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just bought a pack of smokes. (I know terrible habit) but a pack of camels out here is now 11.79 for a freaking pack! goodness. 

\
(I'm sorry if I seem like i'm spamming. but this is the thread for thoughts and I made it out here and have many, but no one to share them with but all of you)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I just bought a pack of smokes. (I know terrible habit) but a pack of camels out here is now 11.79 for a freaking pack! goodness.
> 
> \
> (I'm sorry if I seem like i'm spamming. but this is the thread for thoughts and I made it out here and have many, but no one to share them with but all of you)


I have enjoyed reading your posts. Sounds like a fun trip, have a good time.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is dark now... time to get put of the ocean???? but it's warmer than the air outside? ok i'm out,


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

There is an ad for kitty litter at the top of the page right now.

Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ugh I am back on here for the first time in about a month & I feel terrible now... I should be happy what the heck is wrong with me!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Also I feel old I guess staying up until 10pm is now late! Second night in a row I have fallen asleep on the couch!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Want to do some photo editing but I haven't touched my camera in months..


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Every time I see a user is from California I start to sing the theme from the O.C in my head.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's incense. It's incensijuana. It's marijuana. My mom is going is likely going to be quite devastated when she finally makes that connection


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Every time I see a user is from California I start to sing the theme from the O.C in my head.


:rofl


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Come out Virginia, don't let me wait
You Catholic girls start much too late
Ah, but sooner or later it comes down to fate
I might as well, will be the one

Well they showed you a statue and told you to pray
They built you a temple and locked you away
Ah, but they never told you the price that you pay
For things that you might have done
Only the good die young ♫

I ignored Billy Joel's music for 18 years because his name made him sound like a man in a flannel shirt whose mother is also his aunt, and drives a pickup truck with the mud flap girl. 18 wasted years which were devoid of meaning and consequence. This man's a genius.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What was the name of the bad guy from Tron?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Old people, did people in your day have manners? Have manners really deteriorated, or is it only a romanticization of the past? 
I hope it's the former i.e. lesser of two evils. Manners are totally important. ♥ I still sip from the side of the soup spoon. Though I suppose that's etiquette, which is of far less importance.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Rossy said:


> What was the name of the bad guy from Tron?


Ricky Banana.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Todays lesson, don't get molten beans on your face :um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Todays lesson, don't get molten beans on your face :um


Ha lol I just spit milk onto my laptop reading that. 

man I'm not used to getting up this early. It's 3 hours earlier here.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Is dark now... time to get put of the ocean???? but it's warmer than the air outside? ok i'm out,


Pft ok. I will admit, I had a few drinks last night on the beach. AND this was posted from my phone.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Chased out of bed by a bug. Sitting at comp with a headache to keep me company.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i hate the letter s


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea. I'm addicted to SAS. I know this because I have flown over 2,600 miles to a tropical island, and I'm sitting in a Starbucks reading SAS. Time to close this thing and head off to the beach I think!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Today is a nice day.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Uni fair has me thoroughly confuzzled. Just so confused. I mean, there's forensic science, life science, political science, international relations, economics, philosophy, engineering science... I dunno what to take! I'm interested in it all. And I dunno what pays either. I know my family members would disapprove of basically all those choices. Sigh.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Heads; I shave my head. Tails; I dont shave my head.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

came out heads, well my hairs gone tonight lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

RIP Dan Wheldon, killed today in an Indycar race


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> RIP Dan Wheldon, killed today in an Indycar race


This is why racing in fast moving death machines is not a good idea. ahem. :no

RIP


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> This is why racing in fast moving death machines is not a good idea. ahem. :no
> 
> RIP


Well the amount of deaths is actually very low, just a freak accident.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel sooo BLAH today and absolutely nothing is helping. Inspiration, I need you!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Well the amount of deaths is actually very low, just a freak accident.


I'll hear no arguments out of you :whip


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'll hear no arguments out of you :whip


Aye you can't dig at my sport and expect me to bend over and take it


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i is drugged/bored


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

On the same team as my friends again this year  The dynasty continues, year 3.5


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

WOO The Walking Dead :3 I enjoyed that, AMC. Thanks!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> Come out Virginia, don't let me wait
> You Catholic girls start much too late
> Ah, but sooner or later it comes down to fate
> I might as well, will be the one
> ...


Great, now it's stuck in my head. :roll


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a craving for some absinthe. The green fairy is callin' me.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy crap, I had an awesome day. I love tall librarians and new bakeries. 


Fantas Eyes said:


> Great, now it's stuck in my head. :roll


And they say there's a heaven for those who will wait 
Some say it's better but I say it ain't

I'd rather laugh with the sinners 
Than cry with the saints 
The sinners are much more fun

You know that only the good die young 
I tell you only the good die young 
Only the good die young ♪ ♥ ♪


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

why do people tend to push their friends to the side when getting into a relationship? This has happened a few times where they chose their SO over me. This has happened more with female friends than male friends. Is it even possible for a guy to have female friends?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

10mins ago.. ooh boric acid has antiseptic properties. I wonder if it'll help with my stubborn wounds. *sprinkles boric acid powder on wound*
9mins ago comes across boric acid poisoning page. ****!

and now, worry about not properly removing the powder from wound area.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

It feels good and lazy skipping most of my classes today
Still... .___.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh life, could you try to not be so confusing? Just for once, please?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I just made a joke about turning my cat pink using the temporary hair color I used for my costume and she stared at me until I told her I wasn't going to actually do it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Some people just have the most wonderful voices. The lady I just spoke with on the phone is one of them. I told her as much


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I wish it didn't take me a million years to get all the tangles out of my hair every morning. :[


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have an interview at Sobey's tomorrow. I went there today to buy groceries and the woman at the cash register was really slow. I feel like If I get the job, I'll probably screw up and be too slow.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

sometimes getting ahead of yourself is the best possible route.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I have an interview at Sobey's tomorrow. I went there today to buy groceries and the woman at the cash register was really slow. I feel like If I get the job, I'll probably screw up and be too slow.


good luck! i'm nowhere close to any interviews, kudos to you


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I wish it didn't take me a million years to get all the tangles out of my hair every morning. :[


At least you get them out every morning. :um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I just made a joke about turning my cat pink using the temporary hair color I used for my costume and she stared at me until I told her I wasn't going to actually do it.


 Wow, your cat understands English (?)


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I slept around 13 hours last night, didn't mean to but maybe I needed it. I also went in and out of lucid dreaming thrice. I tend to get too excited when I realize I'm lucid and slip out of the dream most of the time.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn Halloween is coming up. I need a kickass costume


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Floating laptops anyone?










I was bored, today my 3M 4010C double sided tape got here. That laptop was from work to practice disassembly on, perfect for my experiment. Turns out that tape is amazing, I can't really get the laptop off of the mini fridge now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

things have been waaaay too heavy lately. I am going to read yesterday's comics from the paper, then I am going to take a very hot shower and wash my hair. Yes, I am. Hell, I may even totally live it up and have a soak in the tub. you know what would make all this even better? alcohol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you've discovered a new use for velcro!



GunnyHighway said:


> Floating laptops anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I made my mom watch May she said it was sick :lol: Maybe I am sick. Hah! I thought it was funny,


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Oh dear gawd, my foot's asleep.


*holds alarm clock next to your foot* ....
........
..............................................
................it's no good, won't wake up... just going to have to wait I guess *shrugs*.

*waits*.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Why is beyonce the middle-person of all these interruptions. lol

First Kanye, now Lil Mama.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Thinking hurts


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Wow, your cat understands English (?)


Actually, yes she does. :yes


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I just read an article about rising food prices. It mentioned the 1713 Boston bread riots, among other similar riots. When I googled it I discovered that it happened on this day in 1713 (not mentioned in the article). That strikes me as spooky .


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_*starts throwing bread at everyone*_


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Nobody is ugly!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I could go for a pie right now. Steak n mushroom. Ooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was browsing amazon to find something to get up to the free shipping limit and compulsively bought a bunch of makeup. The truly stupid part, though, is that my desire to buy these products mainly stems from the fact that I liked the packaging. I have no desire to actually ever use 58696 different shades of eyeshadow or whatever else is in there.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Floating laptops anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is anyone else concerned about the apparent fire at the bottom of the photo? :afr


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Eliza said:


> is anyone else concerned about the apparent fire at the bottom of the photo? :afr


fire? all I see under the laptop is a little green space man wrestling with a bear holding a kite :S


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Had my interview. It was fairly average. He commented on my shyness and asked me if I had any questions about three times, so he probably expected me to have some. I couldn't think of anything, so I just said no. He asked why I would stand out and I told him I was vegan, which was entirely irrelevant. So if I do get the job, which I may not due to my lack of enthusiasm and poor qualities, I will be a grocery store cashier. If this fails, I will seek employment in a thrift store where personality and appearance aren't required.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm soo lazy! Did nothing again today, got a test saturday. N I don't care which is even worse.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Sdnfdsjfdns my OCD has even spread to post editing ahaha. Simultaneously, I'll take antidepressants over my dead body. 

"I have CDO. It's like OCD, but the words are in order LIKE THEY SHOULD BE."

And this is nice. 
‎"You cannot step in the same river twice. 
Heraclitus of Ephesus, also known as the Weeping Philosopher and Heraclitus the Obscure, has left us only a few philosophical sentences. Due to this lack of original writing, Heraclitus’ philosophy remains hard to characterize. His belief seems to have been that the universe is in a constant state of flux, as this famous quote indicates. By the time that you attempt to step into the river a second time, the waters of the river will have moved on and so, the river will not be the same one you stepped into the first time. The sentence also has a second meaning; you cannot step into the same river again because you are no longer the same as the person who took the first step. The question of how identity is preserved over time is one which still animates philosophers today."


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

i've got a curse or bad luck around me. i'm beginning to believe that stupid thing.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

huge success - I've managed to tame that man-beast. sweet...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

With the exception of mental health, I've self-diagnosed for years. I was an involuntary recluse, then agoraphobic and currently I don't want to see a general practitioner when I meet psychiatrists and psychologists often jdsfdsf. I haven't made an incorrect bet yet and my diagnosis matches the GP's when I need a prescription (though I recognize I'm an ignorant wench and would visit him if it was something serious or indicative). 
Anyway, the literature I've pored through to find the aptest diagnosis is getting to me. I caught a cold a couple of days ago and my instant thoughts were parainfluenza, bronchitis. Nasopharynx cancer. Anthrax. Have I been in contact with codfish or latex? I could be allergic. It could be Reye's Syndrome. Or a narcotic addiction. Whooping cough. Oh my God, I've been poisoned. Silafluofen poisoning causes runny noses, fatigue and headaches. Someone's trying to kill me. Not if I kill them first. And I need to check myself into rehab for my narcotic addiction.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

That was embarrassing!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Gorgeous!


i love old couples


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

I wonder if i should indulge myself during Black Friday this year?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I need to break 900 posts to reach the top ten posters of this thread. :cry
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=19685 
I will eventually. But for now argh, I'm going to go read.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-misleading-assumptions-you-make-about-quiet-people/


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

I would very much like to give you a hug.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

clair de lune said:


> I would very much like to give you a hug.


:squeeze


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Gorgeous!


I bet they're just getting paid to hold that pose, and as soon as the cameras off *boom* it's back to their 'on the edge lives' in the hedonistic world of senior modeling.

:roll


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

You were online, but I said hello so now you are not.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

3-4 pages to write about a trivial 1 credit class is overkill.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ughhh my stomachhhh 

It would appear that eating the left over Chinese food from two days ago was not the excellent idea that I had originally thought.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't want to go home. Flying back Friday. I am thankful that my aunt paid for my airfare though. It seems like im a burden on them though even though i'm hardly there but exploring the island,

Edit: and i'm about th throw this laptop into the damned ocean!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Basically this is all conversation is about: 

Ask question 
Pretend you care
Talk about yourself & try your hardest to sound interesting
They don't care
Lose focus 
Mind blank
Fake a smile/laugh

What did you accomplish? Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm glad we have the freedom to delete our posts. I tend to give WAY too much personally identifiable information away on here. Most of the SAS regulars are trustworthy. but if my ex wife or someone I would rather not, registered just to follow my posts, well , that would be bad.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm, need a haircut, not sure what style, but it has to be short and doesn't attract attention ._.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I skipped out on work to indulge my deeply depressive mood & I've structured a new song entitled "Purple Blues"...I've got my priorities straight


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.freewebs.com/jthmvo3/jthmvo3.htm I'm kind of into this.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> If I were a keyboard key, I'd be a tilde. ~


Oh my! That's so deep, that shows so much character and insight!! I'm seriously blown away. :yes


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> Oh my! That's so deep, that shows so much character and insight!! I'm seriously blown away. :yes


Yes, because all my posts on a 'random thought of the day' thread on a social anxiety support website are designed for maximum profoundness :heart!


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

woooooooooooo
happiness feels so good and is well missed!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I skipped out on work to indulge my deeply depressive mood & I've structured a new song entitled "Purple Blues"...I've got my priorities straight


Keep on writing man, I always enjoy hearing your music.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ballerina said:


> Yes, because all my posts on a 'random thought of the day' thread on a social anxiety support website are designed for maximum profoundness :heart!


Oh, silly me, for a moment I actually thought that was drawn from the same design as your character! :rofl


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> Oh, silly me, for a moment I actually thought that was drawn from the same design as your character! :rofl


That is a hilariously inaccurate assumption! :rofl:rofl


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> :squeeze


Awww hugs for Rosie! 
And other(s)...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

The house smells like vinegar. Not sure why...


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> http://www.freewebs.com/jthmvo3/jthmvo3.htm I'm kind of into this.


Remind me to never piss you off.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

CarrotStix said:


> Remind me to never piss you off.


LOL. Comic books are the best! Stan Lee 4 eva. The X-Men train of thought has become hard to follow, though. :teeth

I've had nothing to do the past few days beside bum around on the internet, which is silly when the universe isn't finite. :um I'm going to stop being a bum and go hiking tomorrow.


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

I used to go for walks down my road, but then I got lazy. It's too cold to start again now though.:no


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

CarrotStix said:


> I used to go for walks down my road, but then I got lazy. It's too cold to start again now though.:no


Cold weather is good though, because you want to take midnight walks but realize as a frail 19 year old girl with skin that shines paler than the full moon it may not be a good idea. In summer and spring it's too hot, but as you're 5'8 you can wear multiple trackpants and multiple sweaters with jackets, and wind your hair underneath a cap which obscure your face. You instantly look male and are filled with confidence and notions of thug life in your head.

Being as you is me while you are actually you though, maybe you could use an treadmill instead.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> http://www.freewebs.com/jthmvo3/jthmvo3.htm I'm kind of into this.


:afr :hide


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> fire? all I see under the laptop is a little green space man wrestling with a bear holding a kite :S


I see the face of Jesus. I shall copy that photo and sell it on ebay. I'll cut you all in, right after I satisfy my need for sparkly things.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Another all-nighter dnfjdsfhdsjfhafff.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm off the drugs and high on life.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

So hungry...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

He closed it after realizing his remark was indefensible and that it may have cost him the only tool which allows him to power trip. And that nobody was about to support his pro-rapist agenda. What else do you discuss in the moderator forum? The thread was something to pass to the time, but a moderator pushing that belief on a mental health forum? Really? 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f52/amochales-147698/index3.html


> Originally Posted by *Amocholes*
> _And girls wonder why rapists say "She was asking for it!"_


At least I hope he realized it was indefensible.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> And girls wonder why rapists say "She was asking for it!"


 :blank

Sounds like a perfectly acceptable comment for a moderator to make to a member.

I'm glad to see that a whole new part of the SAS community gets to see how unsuited this guy is to be a moderator here.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

well it's no wonder our platoon got all the big guys. we possess the greatest fire-power in the battalion and so have to carry the heaviest weapons. great...


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Tomorrows another day - wouldn't be the 1st person to write a test very very unprepared.got two more days to study

I officially have a beard fetish

I love my niece

Goodnight good people


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^nighty night!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just outlined the things I want to do/accomplish and trips I plan have in the next few years. Holy sh1t why is everything so expensive...I'm going to need some serious cash in the next few years.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> He closed it after realizing his remark was indefensible and that it may have cost him the only tool which allows him to power trip. And that nobody was about to support his pro-rapist agenda. What else do you discuss in the moderator forum? The thread was something to pass to the time, but a moderator pushing that belief on a mental health forum? Really?
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f52/amochales-147698/index3.html
> 
> At least I hope he realized it was indefensible.


I can honestly say that nothing on SAS has ever made me this mad. I guess because I have higher expectations from moderators. This is so uncalled for...here on this forum and on the moderator forum .


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ryan Higa has got some pretty awesome youtube vids. Keep 'em coming dude.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ew...I think I just puked alittle in my mouth after reading uke :roll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like crazy things a going on at SAS since I've been outta town.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

This is groundhog week... Can not wait until Friday... Me a bottle of wine, the hot tub and some good food. Sounds like a fantastic way to end the week!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I decided this week I am going to take college classes online and get my degree as long as I can get financial aid again. It is a bit to take on but I think I would feel a lot better about myself and a lot smarter if I had that piece of paper. My coworker is always talking about her college degree and her masters, it really makes me want to do this for myself!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

complex said:


> This is groundhog week... Can not wait until Friday... Me a bottle of wine, the hot tub and some good food. Sounds like a fantastic way to end the week!


*thumb icon of approval* ^_^


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

There's a lot of built up tension and rage in me. I think I could use a good fist fight perhaps.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> There's a lot of built up tension and rage in me. I think I could use a good fist fight perhaps.


_
*gives you a dead leg*_

*Violence in not the answer!!!!!*

_*punches your other leg to smithereens*_

now sit/lay there and think about this until you understand!

xP


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I'm off the drugs and high on life.


Ahhh that's nice, you haven't posted a picture in a while, leo!! Good to see you again!! Looks like you had a good time?

Now, I'm assuming you're wearing shorts under there. We don't want you getting in any trouble!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This "American Hoggers" show is killing my soul...ugh. How can people do this to animals?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I should be finishing my test...but I don't want too


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> _
> *gives you a dead leg*_
> 
> *Violence in not the answer!!!!!*
> ...


I see where you're coming from, for sure. But then you could also argue that people may afflict much worse with words and other actions. A mother telling her child that she does not care, or a social group making you feel ostrasized with jokes and banter. Pain inflicted upon yourself and on another (physically) can cleanse the soul and lift the spirit, it's perhaps one of the reasons why hoards of metalheads will escape to a concert and jump around in a pit of flailing elbows and feet that could potentially knock them unconcscious and lead to death. Mrs. Jones will sit there in her floral blouse on Stepford Boulevard and state that it's senseless and has no purpose. She's obviously biased


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

leonardess said:


> I'm off the drugs and high on life.


Good for you.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Beards are cool... They're just so fluffy!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stilla said:


> Beards are cool... They're just so fluffy!


woooooooooo


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Beards are cool... They're just so fluffy!


I've not shaved in a week and a half, I was trying to decide whether or not I'll start growing a beard now rather than in a month or so, you've just decided for me


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it possible to induce a seemingly spontaneous nosebleed to get out of finishing a presentation after the opening sentence?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

What did i get myself into?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've not shaved in a week and a half, I was trying to decide whether or not I'll start growing a beard now rather than in a month or so, you've just decided for me


That is so awesome!! :high5 
If I just inspired one man to grow a beard in my life I know I've done a good job. Love the song too :lol

(Also Adam... Heavily hinting to you if you're reading this  )


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's up to me to decide whether that was symbolic



Stilla said:


> That is so awesome!! :high5
> If I just inspired one man to grow a beard in my life I know I've done a good job. Love the song too :lol


I don't recall where I heard that but your post reminded me of it, lol


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I bird-watched today ahah. I know I know, did I take my grandmother along. It was fun though. I took a train to the country (past Broadmeadows) and finally got sleep on the ride. I took shots of beautiful birds I hadn't seen before outside field books ahhh. 
And noOoOoOOoo I missed flaying its idiocy by a nanosecond. :cry If I had better focus and turned off The Twilight Zone an hour and a half earlier. Which is awesome, by the way. "THERE WAS TIME NOW!! ALL THE TIME I NEEDED! IT'S JUST NOT FAIIIR!"



njodis said:


> :blank
> 
> Sounds like a perfectly acceptable comment for a moderator to make to a member.
> 
> I'm glad to see that a whole new part of the SAS community gets to see how unsuited this guy is to be a moderator here.


I wonder what else he writes about users in the moderator forum. I read the comments about him off-site and I was like, yeesh. :blank Most of the remarks about moderating pertain to him. 


melissa75 said:


> I can honestly say that nothing on SAS has ever made me this mad. I guess because I have higher expectations from moderators. This is so uncalled for...here on this forum and on the moderator forum .


 I'm sorry you had to read it, because it's such a stupid remark to come across on a mental health forum (or any). I didn't know whether to repost it because people shouldn't have to read it, but on the other hand a moderator shouldn't get away with it, laugh it off and lock it like he did the thread over female moderators after 2 pages. Only males replied amused Amocholes, and I actually would have as well if your sexism weren't apparent before your pro-rape statement. And for the last time, stop calling me and most females 'girl' and 'missy'. They're not the ones who've made the repetitive inferior judgments of a minor. 
I'd PM it to you but I don't know if you'd respond since you didn't to my last PM, and I'd post it in the other thread but of course you locked it. 


RiversEdge said:


> yeah. we're taking over this B....tying to liven things up around here
> 
> gotta make it cra---zaaaay :banana
> 
> no, actually I have no idea what you are talking about


Bahaha. xD Amphibians. :um


Stilla said:


> Beards are cool... They're just so fluffy!


My friend used to grow his beard before exams for extra wisdom. 


Just Lurking said:


> Now, I'm assuming you're wearing shorts under there. We don't want you getting in any trouble!!


:rofl:rofl


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Neutrinos in the SERN LHC. Skipping out of our universe, into alternate universes and then coming back quicker than anything can in this dimension.


**** yea!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Anger, fear and love are akin. They share the same blood and all 3 of them leave my notebook smoldering.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I am taking this opportunity to apologize to Ballerina for the remark that I made yesterday. It was wrong of me to do so. I reacted poorly because I was being pushed on an issue that I though had been ended two months ago. I am sorry for what I said.

Don


----------



## stereohead (Oct 20, 2011)

I wonder what snozberries would taste like if they were real


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm tired of blind chattering monkeys. They think they know, but they don't. They tell themselves and their mindless minions that their presence is a blessing to all, but they are really just serving their own inflated egos. They arrogantly assume that they are the sole guardians of truth, drunk on the force of their numbers. But truth dances its own dance, and it will trample first those who stand closest to it with their backs turned.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't believe I'm a blood donor now.  And that I didn't even feel queasy or light-headed... which is actually really strange given the fact that they found that my BP was low... :?

Anddd, I cannot believe I walked into my morning class 45 minutes late today and told my chemistry teacher that I'd slept in.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

B ubba Gump Shrimp Company hehe


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Well this week is improving in a hurry!!! Oh how funny I think I like the idea of this now  I really hope this works out! Haha it's a little bit funny though!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Interesting...first time I ever had spicy chocolate... :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My laptop is being "fixed" at the shop, I'm getting a cold, and I forgot my coffee mug in a bathroom stall earlier. I can't do anything right.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Getting internet today was the best idea ever! Haha life is funny.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wait...you were living without internet? :shock


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

oh how the tables have turned.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Patriotism is balls


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My laptop is being "fixed" at the shop, I'm getting a cold, and I forgot my coffee mug in a bathroom stall earlier. I can't do anything right.


Shop? Bah! Should've asked us in the geek section first. :b


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Inebriation.. quite interrsting. obviously i do not care for spell check.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Inebriation again. so this is what it feels like to be "buzzed." Hm.. okay. Time to wactch tv for time being.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

666


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's Friday.... Friday....


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> It's Friday.... Friday....


Gotta get down on Friday.

.....


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

aaahhh still funny


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been quoted many times today. I can't imagine why.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> I have been quoted many times today. I can't imagine why.


:stu


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Some people need to check and reaffirm the authenticity of their sources before making wild accusations, especially when they do not have all of the information. It does not matter who said what, but the word always does get around, and luckily for you I know it must come from SOMEWHERE.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I went to visit my Grandfather in the hospital he said: "My Father once told me: Don't worry. And when you're dead -- don't worry." it was so funny the way he said it...


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I really appreciate some of the people on this websites sense of humour. Dry and occasionally a little dark.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I think I'm going to work out, steam that nice shirt and get all the wrinkles out, toss on some dress shoes, and go to my one class like that. Yeah!

But it's going to get wrinkled from the rain/backpack.

Hmm...I could forgo the backpack. Nope, it has the work inside and I need to bring my laptop.

Sounds like getting dressed as if I was going to a club and carrying a backpack to class in the rain it is!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ready for today to be over... I need a nap!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it's so sunny in here that we get all of our energy from solar panels.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

TGIF!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

since when did Target and Wal-mart start carrying so much grocery stuff?? 

I go in Target last night, and there's all these apples and bananas and grapes and all kinds. Are they like their furniture?? cheap particle board covered by a wafer-thin fruit veneer??


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

2:46 am


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like I'm handing my notice in on Monday. I suppose I should consult the internet to find out how exactly I'm supposed to do this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks.....you, too. :roll :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

in the year that I've been in the army, just 2 guys from my unit died. one sprayed himself with bullets after his girlfriend broke up with him. and there was one who got killed in some gun-battle with about 10 terrorists. eh, it's been quiet lately...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

6 more hours untill I get to travel into the future!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Whoa, that's heavy.

------
Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.	Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.	Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.	Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep 3 hours into the future. It will take nearly 6 to get there though.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should get me some evil minions.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:dead


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:mum


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel really good tonight. I'm excited about things. If only this feeling could come to me at a better time than midnight.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> ~snip~


Okay :|


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"It smells like someone just **** themselves, that's what it smells like" :lol A funny observation from a friend about a certain exotic Swedish food.


----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)

^maybe is just your friend smelling his/her upper lip... sorry... that is what i was told. could be that your friends upper lip smells like shyt regardless swidish food or any other type of food lol. (what type of food does he/she like?) 

this thought is not random cus i though about this right away when i clicked on this thread and i read this last post lol..... no disrespect to anyone, i mean.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

sanria22 said:


> "It smells like someone just **** themselves, that's what it smells like" :lol A funny observation from a friend about a certain exotic Swedish food.


Was it this?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> Was it this?


Yes, it was this. Not that my friend doesn't love Swedish food, she's been there before and mostly loves everything she's experienced there. However... this one thing.. well, even people in the videos wince and faint over what's in the video (the fish in the can!) lol. no offense to Swedes. And to add that my friend is one of the most open people in the world, she just had to try it and wasn't too fond of it.


----------



## memoriez (Oct 3, 2011)

> the fish in the can!


here in the USA we have tuna in a can or sardine... I like tuna in a can and most other with mayo and some salty crackers... what's the difference between eating it off a can and off a plate? Fish smells fishy I get it, but all fish do lol... even if it was an alien fish from pluto... lol.... pretty much all sea food smells fishy uncooked (mostly)... and cooked too... lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^yeah, most fish in a can is quite tasty and enjoyable. But from what I've heard, it's just awful, think of extreme fermentation in a can, and that even some people don't dare try it. But oh well, it's a Northern thing (so I've heard).


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Well today was less than great. So happy it is the weekend I get to sleep in!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Company CEO:* _*Sigh* "I'll be motherf*cked"_

*Company Advisor:* _"That may be, sir"_

^^^The exchange is funny...the exchanged is relatable^^^

- In other news I'll be going to Montreal some time soon


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh yuck surströmming. uke


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i wanna beat someone up. badly.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I need to shower and go grocery shopping. But I really don't feel like going yet. I swear, if my brother eats any of the food I bought for myself I may just have to kill him.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't feel good today. I'm cleaning my room, but right now I'm taking a break. A long break.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caffeine withdrawal headaches are subtle and NASTY!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Knockoff soda is really really cheap and nutritionally worthless. But jeez, it's delicious.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Caffeine withdrawal headaches are subtle and NASTY!


I get headaches just thinking about withdrawing from caffeine. I just can't quit. :no


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It is really idiotic to compare yourself and your anxieties to others' on this website. Results are atypical in every social situation. It just creates bitterness and jealousy, and how is that a good mindset to have if you ever want to get better?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

No sole neighbour is going to tell me to turn down Britney Spears. 
I did and apologized profusely after realizing my window was open.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've got a pumpkin waiting to be carved; I'm thinking probably Pikachu or Haunter.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I've got a pumpkin waiting to be carved; I'm thinking probably Pikachu or Haunter.


Oh now I am going to get a pumpkin this weekend!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm jogged out. :eyes My abductors are burning.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

lost all my photos and music from my laptop

2006-2011!!!! all the ****ing material! gone.

f*cking depression man............


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> lost all my photos and music from my laptop
> 
> 2006-2011!!!! all material! gone.
> 
> f*cking depression man............


I am so so so sorry. I know how you feel from the big hard drive crash of 2003.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Turns out, I don't have to go the store today. :yay


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

yeahh............


all that photo and video material... losing them is the worst.

:flush


fffuuuuuuuuuuu

sucks so bad.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

lazy calm said:


> lost all my photos and music from my laptop
> 
> 2006-2011!!!! all the ****ing material! gone.
> 
> f*cking depression man............


ADHuasdhnasda that happens to me yearly, and I never learn. Sorry.  Some IT guys resemble mechanics and don't make an effort to save your harddrive, stating it's a lost cause. The second last time my harddrive crashed, I didn't trust the technician who stated it was irretrievable and brought it to someone else. They recovered all the data.
Then I lost it again the last time. :teeth


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ wow, that's horrible O_O


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

He had seemed really nice too, before I returned and called him out on it for a refund. He turned into a different guy and only offered the refund after I returned again with my 6'4 friend.

Speaking of which, a friend from high school I'd lost contact with found me on SAS a month ago. We spoke briefly, but she didn't confide her username. I've been dying of curiosity since and automatically scanning female users from Australia. :blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh I'm soooo tired and I ache everywhere.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

lazy calm said:


> lost all my photos and music from my laptop
> 
> 2006-2011!!!! all the ****ing material! gone.
> 
> f*cking depression man............


Harsh lesson learned: back up stuff. :/


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Doesn't matter what I think or want. All that matters is what I do, which is currently sh*t all.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish I can stay asleep for more than 3 or 4 hours during the night. I hate falling asleep during the day and staying asleep for much longer than I want.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

irishK said:


> Well howdy SAS. It's been a while.


Welcome back! 

As for all this talk of losing data, I've been backing stuff up for 14 hours straight. Gotta format and reinstall Windows in preparation for BF3. (That and it's been two years since I installed this I believe) Every time I've reloaded Windows though, I remember needing something as soon as I format and it's gone. This time I cloned my C: drive onto a second partition on one of my 2TB's and now all should be well!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I should tape a webcam to my hat & examine how I act towards people. I've already gotten called "weird" twice today & it's only 3:50 

Mom says "People are attracted to weird people" - Yeah in her day. You can't be anything but normal in this genre. :mum No hope for me, but thanks for reminding me how simple things were back then & how I will never make it in societies standards.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

irishK said:


> Well howdy SAS. It's been a while.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think my finger is on the mend - my finger (well finger joint) was hurting like hell the last few days, but now it doesnt seem too bad. I was paranoid i was getting arthritis! Or maybe im just getting used to the pain of it?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

And my damn flu has ruined my weekend!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ballerina said:


> ADHuasdhnasda that happens to me yearly, and I never learn. Sorry.  Some IT guys resemble mechanics and don't make an effort to save your harddrive, stating it's a lost cause. The second last time my harddrive crashed, I didn't trust the technician who stated it was irretrievable and brought it to someone else. *They recovered all the data.*
> Then I lost it again the last time. :teeth


Ahh, please tell us how that guy recovered the data. Maybe data is salvageable? (yeah, I lost my hard drive this year as well). Lucky me!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> I think my finger is on the mend - my finger (well finger joint) was hurting like hell the last few days, but now it doesnt seem too bad. I was paranoid i was getting arthritis! Or maybe im just getting used to the pain of it?


I told you to lay off the tiddlywinks, but did you listen?

:roll


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I told you to lay off the tiddlywinks, but did you listen?
> 
> :roll


Hahaha, thats gas! I had to google tiddlywinks, i thought it was something naughty :teeth :teeth


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I just got back from attending church with the Queen of England (and Australia). This is the second time. She goes to church every Sunday. When she visits Australia she attends the service I go to.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Well this weekend did not turn out like I thought it would :/ but oh well it has still been ok. Maybe Monday will be better.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Trying to do more out of my comfort zone, and my anxiety levels right now are higher than normal. Going to try to keep this up though and see what happens.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm burdensome to the people closest to me and an irrelevance to everyone else.

Such a joy, is life.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like I finally got over my Def Leppard obsession.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*paranoid about losing HDD files*
*overwhelming desire to some how purchase more HDD*
*realisation that I'm just overreacting*
*questioning of my recent realisation*
*...*


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> Speaking of which, a friend from high school I'd lost contact with found me on SAS a month ago. We spoke briefly, but she didn't confide her username. I've been dying of curiosity since and automatically scanning female users from Australia. :blank


Wait... you're telling me that someone found you here?! Does this mean my fears of being found out are rational?!  Would you say it's time for me to panic? :afr Would you say it's time for me to crack someone's head open and feast on the goo inside?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

What sucks, is if you spend a lifetime trying to get a girl friend, and then she dumps you....


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

SA still sucks. That is all.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Well I can wish right...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

In desperate need of some alone time...it's not normal to wanna be alone so much...but I'm okay with being abnormal.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't wash the dress I bought the other day so I can't wear it to church tomorrow. :sigh


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've broken all my whiskey glasses, I need a new whiskey glass


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I LOVE this nail color!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I screwed it all up and now there's absolutely nothing left I can do.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> Ahh, please tell us how that guy recovered the data. Maybe data is salvageable? (yeah, I lost my hard drive this year as well). Lucky me!


It's all dependent on why the data is lost. If the hard drive is physically broken, you're pretty much screwed unless you wanna pay a grand to get it repaired/transferred in a clean room.

However, if the hard drive has just been formatted, then the data is usually still physically on the drive. You use deep hard drive recovery software and if you're lucky you can pull the data off the drive. Nothing is guaranteed though, and it's quite a lengthy process.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoa quote overload. and







:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey don't leave. You're awesome to have around here.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wanna go back to bed.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

What the hell am I?


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> epic shut down is epic! .\m/ ...errrrr I mean this is a really unfortunate thing to have happened, not cool at all.
> It sucks that you're going to be without internet soon ballerina, you breathe a lot of life into this forum and you shall be missed.. at least pop in from time to time!
> I shall make threads that have **** force fields around them! ^_____________^


LOL, ahaha. 
Awwwwww, thank you! My shrewd and incisive posts 


Ballerina said:


> YEAST INFECTION FREE.


leave shoes that will be hard to fill. :sus Mainly because I'm a size 10 AUS*. 
I'm really glad we could talk again before I left, you're always hilarious and lend threads a bright spark. 
*In some brands!! Some brands!!!


Jcgrey said:


> Whoa quote overload. and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha :wtfhard-hitting journalism.


Jcgrey said:


> Hey don't leave. You're awesome to have around here.


Awwwh, likewise! I feel less creepy now about stalking you ahah. I've bemoaned moving out over the forums for a couple months now, and I can't believe the day's drawing near. Who will feed my Neopets? But the last time I moved out was for a month a couple of months ago, and it was neat not having an internet connection. I felt more connected to my senses. I use the internet too much to withdraw. 
I wasn't facetious about my Neopets. 























♥♥


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I hope that it will work, or at the very least help. Fingers crossed

- I just watered my grafted cactus for the first time since buying it, I hope I can care for it properly. I've never been great with plants but surely a cactus will give me a chance


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm sick and tired of this crap. anyone wanna switch lives?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ugh I hate Sunday because it's laundry day, have to eat well, go to bed on time, and plan for the week. No fun!


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

Why did I waste my sunday doing nothing?


----------



## stereohead (Oct 20, 2011)

I wish I had a pet penguin.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

wow, I'd love one too


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, just realised I'm procrastinating again


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm actually reaching some of my goals. Feels good man.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> ...*. I was going to leave in a fortnight anyway since I'm moving into a residence without an internet connection *(*:um:um:um:um:um* which is ironically the best time to seek mental health support). I don't want to use a website which supports that women are 'asking for it', whether it be asking to be raped or asking for pro-rape comments from a moderator on a mental health site.


NOOOOOOOOOcry:cry who else will I make sexually-charged posts at in non-sexually-related threads??? I don't want you to leave!:mum


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

stereohead said:


> I wish I had a pet penguin.


That would be cool.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to...get into good enough shape to climb one a them wall things.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes when you need to get something done things line up to make it happen whether it was part of your immediate plans or not


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I mite be drunk, but all i'll say is C'Mon Man united - booooom!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

CourtneyB said:


>


I love this! Did you do this?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I think the majority of things I worry about most people probably never even think about.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Procrastination: 328382382 Me: 0

But that's ok, tomorrows going to be a good day. I can feel it.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My new mascara isn't as good as my old one.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL

How did I know the video Dark Alchemist posted would be from DarkMatter?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The girl at the bookstore is pretty hot. The second hand books are so overpriced though... I'm going to go broke before I work up the courage to have a meaningful conversation with her. Has anyone seen that Flight Of The Conchords episode where Bret buys all those goldfish? Similar scenario except I'm going to end up with a bookcase full of bloody Jane Austen books

"TELL HER SHE'S FREAKY, BRET"
"Is that a walkie talkie on your belt...?"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

okay - chill. :lol


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I hate waiting around for emails and/or phone calls. :time


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I need to punch a hole through a wall, scream really loud or die. Mainly the latter right now. Looks like it's back out with the meds


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> The girl at the bookstore is pretty hot. The second hand books are so overpriced though... I'm going to go broke before I work up the courage to have a meaningful conversation with her. Has anyone seen that Flight Of The Conchords episode where Bret buys all those goldfish? Similar scenario except I'm going to end up with a bookcase full of bloody Jane Austen books
> 
> "TELL HER SHE'S FREAKY, BRET"
> "Is that a walkie talkie on your belt...?"


Ask her where Albert Einstein's book on relative theory is. Chicks dig smart guys, or so I hear.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I miss my doggy :/

I miss her snoring and snorting all night on the pillow next to me, I just miss animal companionship right about now. *sigh*.

*crawls into bed ......alone*.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I missed the World Cup. So bummed. And I could have done with some good entertainment yesterday too. Can't really enjoy the excitement now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I accidentally left some rechargeable batteries in the charger for way longer than I intended, and one of them leaked acid all over the place. Uhh, I guess I should be happy it didn't explode?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh the irony. the irony. that flippin' irony that's screaming to the heavens like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't want to. But I really have to


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder whether I should attempt to go to this gig tonight or just stay at home and cower.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

_We're all gonna be just dirt in the ground.
_ 
Dear bottle of Canadian Club whisky,
Its either you or me. Sorry buddy.
♥ Ben


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm curious to learn about other people who have met someone else with the same first name. What was it like to say e.g "Ben, how's it going?" etc, to someone that _wasn't you?_


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> The girl at the bookstore is pretty hot. The second hand books are so overpriced though... I'm going to go broke before I work up the courage to have a meaningful conversation with her. Has anyone seen that Flight Of The Conchords episode where Bret buys all those goldfish? Similar scenario except I'm going to end up with a bookcase full of bloody Jane Austen books
> 
> "TELL HER SHE'S FREAKY, BRET"
> "Is that a walkie talkie on your belt...?"


"If you want me to, I could hang 'round with you..if I only knew, that's what you're into...and if you want me to, I will take off all my clothes for you, I'll take off all my clothes for you...if that's what you're into..."

How could she turn that down? Just be ready to run from the police before they're able to slap the cuffs on you...just in case :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

the cheat said:


> "If you want me to, I could hang 'round with you..if I only knew, that's what you're into...and if you want me to, I will take off all my clothes for you, I'll take off all my clothes for you...if that's what you're into..."
> 
> How could she turn that down? Just be ready to run from the police before they're able to slap the cuffs on you...just in case :lol


The was a cop wagon like 50 m from the place flashing its lights. I don't know why or have any details to add, but its worth mentioning, _I Think_.


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

PiscesVixen said:


> You know it's a problem when you stop getting dressed to reply to a thread on SAS while you're in your bra and panties, and you realize you only have 15 minutes left to finish getting dressed and leave the house :um.


This post is highly pornographic. I approve.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to buy one of those beard trimmers with the highly adjustable trim settings so I can maintain this style


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why can't AMC show good scary movies. They show the same thing over and over and all of them are like zombieish and I never heard of them. Maybe when it gets closer to Halloween they will...it is irritating.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh smoothie, how I love you.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I was contemplating watching Contagian and Paranormal Activity 3 tomorrow but I think it's too much of a risk. I'm not supposed to be at the mall at that time of day and will probably get seen by someone I know who shops there at that exact time, I almost ran into them last time. Also I dislike going to this local multiplex because EVERYONE goes there and the chances of encountering a familiar face are increased ten fold. I don't care about being seen alone in the out of the way movie theater that's 8 miles away, but not this one on a bargain Tuesday it would be suicide. :no


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Why can't AMC show good scary movies. They show the same thing over and over and all of them are like zombieish and I never heard of them. Maybe when it gets closer to Halloween they will...it is irritating.


That's a "movie" channel for ya....they always repeat the same crap a hundred times.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I just made a HUGE mistake. :afr


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I just made a HUGE mistake. :afr


I would ask what, but people never seem to talk to me in this thread...:um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

CarrotStix said:


> I would ask what, but people never seem to talk to me in this thread...:um


I would answer, but it's a long story.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

CarrotStix said:


> I would ask what, but people never seem to talk to me in this thread...:um


how the hell are you? what's the haps, the soaps, the suds?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

on another note, I went to a 24 hour gym, um, well, a couple of months ago. usually if I exercise at all, I do it at home. my apartment complex has a good workout room, but I usually go there during the day when no one is using it. the last time I went to an actual gym on a regular basis - it's been quite a while. I mean like with other people around. 

so, today I made myself wait until after people get off work and are home, and I went. it was empty, so I started on the stepper. then another person came in. then another. I didn't leave. once before, I saw there was one person in there and turned right around and didn't even go in. So, in ten days' time it is my goal to go to a regular gym. I will do it.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sweet, I have a hole in my totebag so I either left my glasses at school or they're out on the street somewhere for someone to step on.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I would triple face palm myself right now if it was possible.


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

leonardess said:


> how the hell are you? what's the haps, the soaps, the suds?


Stop speaking french


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There is this new commercial where this guy walks around in a yellow shirt with something on and I think it is for Burger king? Does anyone know what the song is in the back groud or even know what I am talking about?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

meganmila said:


> There is this new commercial where this guy walks around in a yellow shirt with something on and I think it is for Burger king? Does anyone know what the song is in the back groud or even know what I am talking about?


Wendy's, shirt says Where's the Beef?...but I dunno the song.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Wendy's, shirt says Where's the Beef?...but I dunno the song.


Oh yeah! It was Wendys! Thanks..I thought burger king at first...no wonder nothing was coming up.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had an OK day. Waiting for my family to get home this week so we can carve pumpkins (On of my favorite things!). I am so ready for Christmas I can not wait to put up my tree and decorate! Haha I love fall and winter time!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ lol. 

GERARD APPROVES


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Well that was friggen short-lived


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I'm curious to learn about other people who have met someone else with the same first name. What was it like to say e.g "Ben, how's it going?" etc, to someone that _wasn't you?_


Actually every single person I have known with the same name as myself has been someone I did not like.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Some people edited out their anti-Amocholes comments, and I don't blame them. He's not exactly an impartial and fair moderator.
Since Drew wants to sweep the issue under the carpet (he's repeatedly mentioned how difficult it is to find people who would volunteer to be moderator) and I won't have an internet connection in a fortnight anyway, I'm leaving. The pro-rape agenda and indifference toward it by a staff member on a mental health site is disgusting. Watch what information you divulge here, not only because it's over the internet but because despite what he's trying to desperately portray, he made the remark twice on isolated occasions. The first occasion being in the moderator forum, without any type of provocation.



> Originally Posted by *Amocholes*
> _I will leave you with my own comment that I made in the Mod forum about your picture:
> 
> Quote:
> ...


I don't really want to know what comments he makes in the moderator forum which he doesn't repost. And feel free to prove your idiocy after I'm gone, Amocholes. The only way you're really able to defend your actions against someone disagreeing with you is if they log out permanently lolol. 
Don't even try and ban my profile on the delusion of a 'request'. I'm dedicating it to you instead. ♥ 


CourtneyB said:


> NOOOOOOOOOcry:cry who else will I make sexually-charged posts at in non-sexually-related threads??? I don't want you to leave!:mum


VASEEELINEEEE. :cryAhaha, it was great to meet you!

Edit: Wow. And a significant bulk of my and others' posts were deleted without justification. Pathetic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


>


:haha :haha :haha this is HILARIOUS! :lol


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Do other people think of numerical ages as being kind of gendered? I never thought to ask anyone if that's weird or not, but deciding to show my age on here reminded me of it. 

Some examples:

Female/feminine ages: 16, 23, 27, 31, 36, 40, 54. 
Male/masculine ages: 17, 25, 28, 37, 41, 42, 53. 

14, 20, 21, 39, 45 feel gender neutral.

The numbers themselves aren't gendered to me - only when they're used to express the ages of people (and regardless of a person's actual gender).

Anyone else? :um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I tried to get counseling. The secretary never called back. Maybe I'm on some sort of therapy blacklist. ;p


----------



## CarrotStix (Oct 19, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Do other people think of numerical ages as being kind of gendered? I never thought to ask anyone if that's weird or not, but deciding to show my age on here reminded me of it.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> ...


LOL. That's awesome. I don't think that way, but I find it pretty cool you do. I'm very OCD with numbers, so certain ones to me are "even" and others must never be used.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Orientation for my new job is tomorrow. I haven't felt any anxiety yet. I probably will just before I get there.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just found out they made new South Park episodes again. Made me so happy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahh random. Day of the thought. hmmm...


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I've posted there. yay.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Well I tried to get counseling. The secretary never called back. Maybe I'm on some sort of therapy blacklist. ;p


Maybe she just forgot.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well then....................Nevermind!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

hoddesdon said:


> Maybe she just forgot.


Well that sucks. I hope other people aren't forgotten about when they make appointments.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.... Thoughs


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't do anything daft.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Hurry up and end already... I'm hungry!:bah


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

phoelomek said:


> Do other people think of numerical ages as being kind of gendered? I never thought to ask anyone if that's weird or not, but deciding to show my age on here reminded me of it.


Yes.. but in the exact opposite way. I used to think of individual numbers (from 1 to 10) as masculine or feminine. For ex. Male= 1, 3, 5, 8, 9. Female= 4, 6, 7. It's the weirdest thing. I used think of it a lot when younger and even nowadays. Maybe it's the shape of the numbers that seem feminine/masculine? It's funny.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> Do other people think of numerical ages as being kind of gendered? I never thought to ask anyone if that's weird or not, but deciding to show my age on here reminded me of it.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> ...


It's good to know there's someone else who has the same crazy thoughts. I always felt weird about saying I was 16, 17 or 27 because those are girly ages.

I have a similar thing with the letters of the alphabet. They not only have genders, but they have personalities as well. For example, B is a manly woman who intimidates C, a meek but thoughtful man. E is a mischievous boy. F is a strong, imposing man who abuses his submissive wife G. H is a dynamic, independent woman who wants her best friend G to leave her jerk of a husband. And so on. It sounds ridiculous when I try to put it in words, but these general personality traits are there in the back of my mind when I think of the letters.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Angry Birds on facebook is slow. :sigh


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> It's good to know there's someone else who has the same crazy thoughts. I always felt weird about saying I was 16, 17 or 27 because those are girly ages.
> 
> I have a similar thing with the letters of the alphabet. They not only have genders, but they have personalities as well. For example, B is a manly woman who intimidates C, a meek but thoughtful man. E is a mischievous boy. F is a strong, imposing man who abuses his submissive wife G. H is a dynamic, independent woman who wants her best friend G to leave her jerk of a husband. And so on. It sounds ridiculous when I try to put it in words, but these general personality traits are there in the back of my mind when I think of the letters.


That is fantastic. You should write a children's alphabet book for adults. :clap


----------



## stereohead (Oct 20, 2011)

meganmila said:


> There is this new commercial where this guy walks around in a yellow shirt with something on and I think it is for Burger king? Does anyone know what the song is in the back groud or even know what I am talking about?


The song is "Yes" by Tim Myers


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wrong


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

stereohead said:


> The song is "Yes" by Tim Myers


Too bad they don't have it anywhere.


----------



## stereohead (Oct 20, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Too bad they don't have it anywhere.


Yeah, I read somewhere that his new album is supposed to come out in January though, but I can't remember where I read that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's official now, I'm Montreal bound in 2 weeks. It'll be my first trip anywhere in the last few years


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

why does youtube want me to earn "revenue" from my videos? seems suss.. my videos are mostly of other people's work... Admiral Ackbar what do you think?


----------



## stereohead (Oct 20, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> why does youtube want me to earn "revenue" from my videos? seems suss.. my videos are mostly of other people's work... Admiral Ackbar what do you think?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

exactly, "ok yes I shall earn money from other people's work", *five mins later knock on the door* "oh hi mr police officer how may...I .... oh ...." :/


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lizzie Mcguire was a great show. Hahaha.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> why does youtube want me to earn "revenue" from my videos? seems suss.. my videos are mostly of other people's work... Admiral Ackbar what do you think?





stereohead said:


>





Hiccups said:


> exactly, "ok yes I shall earn money from other people's work", *five mins later knock on the door* "oh hi mr police officer how may...I .... oh ...." :/


:rofl

i had some random thoughts, but i lost them. oh yeah. regrets.let's not sya anymore more on that issue.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ugh Fall is here and Brrrr it is cold!


----------



## stereohead (Oct 20, 2011)

complex said:


> Ugh Fall is here and Brrrr it is cold!


I'm already wearing my winter jacket haha. I am not looking forward to winter (but I can't wait until Christmas ).


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I stuffed up again. :no. Neighbours kid asked my mum to ask me to give her answers to a question and I went on a rant that I don't think my mum understood. She doesn't understand the kid just wants the answers, and has no interest in learning how to do it. Since this is such a basic question I can tell that all future questions will be directed at me. :no oh hell no.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's official now, I'm Montreal bound in 2 weeks. It'll be my first trip anywhere in the last few years


Woo! is it a long-term thing or just a quick visit?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I really need to stop reading into youtube comments


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh man, i broke my wrist punching someone. i was having a punch-up with this huge 6'7 monster. i threw a punch that was way too hard and at a wrong angle and i broke my wrist. well at least that imbecile didn't get a single hit on me...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

To shave or not to shave that is the question. (Strokes chin and muses)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

_^ _whether it is nobler in the mind to suffer the stings and arrows of outrageous facial growth, or take up razors against a sea of whiskers, and by shaving them, end them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Woo! is it a long-term thing or just a quick visit?


I'm just going for a few days. I still have something things there from when I lived there in my uncles storage space but he wants to stop renting it so I'm going to get it shipped back here. A change of scenery is long overdue for me though, can't wait!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

New Beavis and Butthead today! Yeah!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

No Idea Why But I Am Full Of Anxiety Today : (


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Estelle said:


> New Beavis and Butthead today! Yeah!


I thought that was Thursday.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I thought that was Thursday.


Oh yeah. I was so excited.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

This gorilla costume is roasting.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My cat spends more time on my bed than I do.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Chuck season 5 this friday : )


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need a paper shredder


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

There has been a mosquito in my room for a long time and it hasn't bitten me yet. :'( rejected.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't visit these forums anywhere near enough.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well the counseling center called back.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Feel like I could sleep for 24 hours.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Made my day


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm getting out of hand
I have no self control


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> It's good to know there's someone else who has the same crazy thoughts. I always felt weird about saying I was 16, 17 or 27 because those are girly ages.
> 
> I have a similar thing with the letters of the alphabet. They not only have genders, but they have personalities as well. For example, B is a manly woman who intimidates C, a meek but thoughtful man. E is a mischievous boy. F is a strong, imposing man who abuses his submissive wife G. H is a dynamic, independent woman who wants her best friend G to leave her jerk of a husband. And so on. It sounds ridiculous when I try to put it in words, but these general personality traits are there in the back of my mind when I think of the letters.


Not gender but I prefer even numbers over odd numbers. Evens are good, odds are bad. Don't ask me why. I especially like even numbers squared, like 4 (2 x 2) or 16 (4 x 4). 6 or 10 are just so-so, since they are odd numbers doubled--3+3, 5+5. I also like patterns. I do a sitting happy dance when my car odometer goes to a cool number, 44,444 or 12,345 or 68,000.

I look at license plates all the time, looking for patterns in the numbers or use the letters to spell a word.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Soup, you made a ****ty day alright.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Homemade curry for dinner!! :clap It's a great day to be me. :yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yep, it's Uncle Frumpy time..


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

"_I will beat the gay out of you._"

Really, now? Who the **** says that? (_rhetorical_).


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

EmptyRoom said:


>


1990 was 21 years ago :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> "_I will beat the gay out of you._"
> 
> Really, now? Who the **** says that? (_rhetorical_).


Guess I'm not the only one who watches the real world.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> "_I will beat the gay out of you._"
> 
> Really, now? Who the **** says that? (_rhetorical_).


I saw that. Zach is just dumb. There is something about him that I don't like.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

(_I actually don't watch it anymore. Too much of the same situations and people, over and over again. However, my sister is obsessed - got stuck watching it with her and that comment from that douche really had set me off!_).


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Guess I'm not the only one who watches the real world.


The real world? :int I've heard of it. I'm not sure it really exists though . Where is that exactly? Can you drive there?


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm very proud of my recent self-control .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

If I can just have some consistency in what I had today, that's all I need to bide my time.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Fantas Eyes said:


> My cat spends more time on my bed than I do.


If you asked the cat, it would tell you that its not your bed. You are permitted to sleep there in order to provide a source of warmth.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Must be the effexor withdrawals that have been causing these strange dreams:um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I am thinking of changing my name to Marmaduke Horatio Ignatius Crosby-Thistlethwaite.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been having a lot of anxiety about my new job. I was considering not going, but it took me this long to actually get offered a job. I'm obviously not going to like it, but I have to go through with it. Not that I won't be putting out resumes for more low key jobs while I'm working. Anyway, I can't even start working until I get a bank statement and fill out an online test.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I signed up for facebook one of my bro's friends added me despite the fact that I barely know him(a common occurence on that site). This guy however says the most outrageous things in his posts & I can't help but laugh every time I read them.

Today's BJ Quote:
_
"I can not stand it when people say 'Life's A B*tch' , well of course it is, if it were a **** it would be easy"

*BJ*_

Outrageous. Priceless. Gold. Haha!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I've seen that quote elsewhere a while ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ I've seen that quote elsewhere a while ago.


Aww, had to take a little shine off it for me eh Leo? lol. He's said some crazy stuff so it seemed in line with something he would come up with. Ah well, I still had my laugh of the morning


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> I am thinking of changing my name to Marmaduke Horatio Ignatius Crosby-Thistlethwaite.


Do it. I will pay you. 

in monopoly money


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I won $10,000 on a scratch-off lottery ticket...in my dream last night. Ughhhhhhh.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, here's that 'everything is ****ed' feeling. Hello again.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

The milk rice is gone  Worse it possibly got chucked. I should have asked to have it kept in the fridge.

barely a kilo? It said ~2ish last time. Guess that was without a meal+liquids in me. This is going to take a while at this rate.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm a disgrace. i should just drop dead.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

When do I wake up from this nightmare?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Aww, had to take a little shine off it for me eh Leo? lol. He's said some crazy stuff so it seemed in line with something he would come up with. Ah well, I still had my laugh of the morning


hee hee, sorry. it actually makes me feel better about my own occasional plagiarism. so really, it's all about me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> I am thinking of changing my name to Marmaduke Horatio Ignatius Crosby-Thistlethwaite.


I've been thinking about changing my name to Anna Mull.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ ha, that's cute.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im wondering whether I should include my achievements in my cv when its unrelated to retail. Since its nothing related to key skills..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Estelle said:


> New Beavis and Butthead today! Yeah!


Now you can be excited!


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I shouldn't have melted the butter, now the cookies are flat (but still delicious.)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I won't give up, I just can't.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Why feet... why not, hands?


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

what random thought's have I had today?


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

The wild rabbits that live in the back yard. They're very interesting, but they run off if I get too close. I can admire them from a distance, and that's okay, but I'd like more. Sometimes I can get closer than usual if I approach in a slow, non-threatening way. I think that the rabbits are just as curious about me as I am of them, so this will work to a point, but no more. I can't expect more than this.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The end-date of the Mayan calendar has been revised. It is not December 31, 2012, but October 28, 2011. So today is the end of the world. If you wake up tomorrow and everything has ceased to exist, then you will know why.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

this place really needs some more active mods


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why on earth would someone troll a social anxiety forum. Why the hell do people feel the need to do that **** anyway?? Never thought I would have to use the 'ignore' feature here but there are some pretty moronic people out there.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

huh said:


> this place really needs some more active mods


 nominate me .....!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ that's what you get for having a male cat.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> nominate me .....!


apparently it's really hard to find people to volunteer for doing suchness. OH wait did you say you're willing? holy 5hit on a stick! :O ....oh ..ooohhhhh ..hhahahaha you were kidding lols


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> apparently it's really hard to find people to volunteer for doing suchness. OH wait did you say you're willing? holy 5hit on a stick! :O ....oh ..ooohhhhh ..hhahahaha you were kidding lols


 ohh how i missed you Hiccups......:b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

blah


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"Graphic underwater footage from Massey University and.."

"Graphic underwear footage from Massey University and.."

:lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

what a night...i drank way too much and so acted way over-protective towards her. i literally didn't let any of the guys get anywhere near her. probably ruined her party. ah well.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ sounds like a tall tale to me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Funny pictures thread closed? C'mon, really?:roll


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ sad day


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

At work we regularly have to strap/band pallets of product before they can be put on the racking with the forklifts. It's a simple task but I always asked others to do it because I didn't know how & it seems simple enough that asking someone to show me would be embarrassing. Today instead of asking someone to do it I just got the supplies & taught myself how, it's by far nothing special but now I know



gilt said:


> The wild rabbits that live in the back yard. They're very interesting, but they run off if I get too close. I can admire them from a distance, and that's okay, but I'd like more. Sometimes I can get closer than usual if I approach in a slow, non-threatening way. I think that the rabbits are just as curious about me as I am of them, so this will work to a point, but no more. I can't expect more than this.


There are plenty of wild rabbits around here & the ones that hang around my apartment building will actually let you get fairly close to them when you walk past because they know there is no threat, it's nice


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Nobody loves me, everybody hates me, im gonna eat a worm.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Funny pictures thread closed? C'mon, really?


Pretty stupid the funny picture thread got closed. I agree.

Also, on another note, why do people feel the need to take the time to reply to a thread that they think is stupid just to say, "This thread is stupid" or similar.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

EmptyRoom said:


>


Haha that is kind of crazy! OH I miss the 90's a bit.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh Ebay you are my love right now!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

rip cellphone : (


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Misanthrope or SA? Not sure anymore


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

aah


I just came home (to the computer lab in my dorm) after a field trip at the museum with my prof and other students

It ended up being all right overall

I got to see work by Andy Warhol, Jackson Pollock, Matisse, Alexander Calder and also these other works by this guy, Granger McKoy, they're these huge wing/avian sculptures, standing right next to them, I'm amazed that they don't fall on top of me, and at how detailed they are


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have to wait up to 3 weeks for my new iPod. :sigh


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There is this infomercial on a product call NoNo. Sorry but it makes me laugh. Such a funny name.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My sleeping patterns make no sense whatsoever. Plus, the amount of absinthe I can drink before passing out is ridiculous. I'm donating my liver to science when I die.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love physics and chemistry when it is taught by good teachers! 

Didn't think I'd ever say that.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I really really hate waiting. I'm way to impatient for my own good. Also people I hate those things too. Now waiting on people, weather its to email me back or for them to just fall over and die, its never fast enough.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I wanna take pics of me tebowing.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I felt like posting, so I did.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should name my daughter Diane and hope she falls for someone named Jack.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate being in a small town.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I could be half the friend that she is. She is personable. Or maybe I'm just wanting to be neat and friendly to get more cool points.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i should have took the wheel from that idiot. he was drink-driving like crazy and almost drove up all over the cliff. i still can't believe I'm alive...


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm an expert at wasting time


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

time for the fun :banana


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> I felt like posting, so I did.


I like your go-getter attitude. You're hired.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> I won't give up, I just can't.


I feel that way, I was just going to post something similar.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I like your go-getter attitude. You're hired.


Sweet.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just seen a fresh dead cat in the middle of the road as I was biking home from my brothers.:blank


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> I felt like posting, so I did.


I didn't feel like posting, so I didn't.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Just seen a fresh dead cat in the middle of the road as I was biking home from my brothers.:blank


by the looks of your avatar you ....ate it? xP


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> by the looks of your avatar you ....ate it? xP


Yes and it was also a ginger, so more flavour ;D


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


Are you suggesting the moon landing was a hoax? (It was a hoax, by the way).


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Ocarina of Time is the longest game I have ever played. Besides pokemon.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Are you suggesting the moon landing was a hoax? (It was a hoax, by the way).


I'm not suggesting anything directly.... well...... other than the simple obvious fact that the spockster is not impressed... not impressed at all!! At there being a cat on set or for what I can't be too sure myself.. I know I'd be a bit ticked if my cat walked through the set but I guess those studio lights do warm everything up! Geezzzz ..but yeah that folded up extra drop sheet looked nice and warm I don't blame wee kitty


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yep I put the wrong kind of soap in the dishwasher it ran all over the place what a mess! Reminder read the bottle before pouring a bunch in!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

party time...who's with me? :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GunnyHighway said:


> Shop? Bah! Should've asked us in the geek section first. :b


Lollatereply

Oh I would have there are some very helpful peeps here, but my hard drive was the problem. Not to worry, it's all for free since they're the ones who sold me the sh***y laptop in the first place.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

huh said:


> party time...who's with me? :yes


*fist pumps*


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> I didn't feel like posting, so I didn't.


We are so accomplished.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I came home and the toilet was clogged. Then a certain someone *cough*FATHERFIGURE*cough* tried to pin it on me. Nuh-no, son! I know how to not drop things into the toilet, thank you very much. 

What else would I come home to? 

There were some legit comical moments tonight, though. So many things happen in here we have to laugh or we'll cry.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't wait to start making money. I hope to resume my driving lessons sometime soon. I also can't wait to join the Centre for Craft and Design so I can finally meet other people who like making art.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whew. What a day!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Whew. What a day!


It's time for...
cat-vatar wars!

Mine's better.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> It's time for...
> cat-vatar wars!
> 
> Mine's better.


Ok then...

Ok you win


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Ok then...


I was kidding. Kidding.

That was a...joke.

:|

/dies.

you still have a cat avatar.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I know. That is a cute cat in your AV, But not cuter than Lynx :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww <3

Lynx has game, but I'll have you know Rajah is a chick magnet.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think Sasquatch exists.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I love looking for the song "Heaven Is" by Def Leppard on Youtube.

"heaven is def leppard"


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I think patience is key now. Doing the right things, just go to wait for it to work out.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I love it when I revive a thread and it really takes off.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Had a dream about jeans with Jack-o-lanterns on them. Woke up before I got to try them on  

Speaking of dreams, I really want to have a lucid dream. I'm going to try


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I ordered a pair of jeans off the net for the first time ever & they arrived I fit well which is great. I was a bit worried as jeans seem the type of clothing that is best tried on first before purchasing where as shirts you can ball park much easier without trying them on. I hope the sale continues another week so I can grab a couple more pairs when I get paid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just lifting a curse - just in time for Halloween! :lol

**************
*:evil :evil :evil*
*66,666th post!*
*:evil :evil :evil*
**************

The power of Christ compels you! :troll :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Drew Brees is the best quarterback in the NFL, bar none.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

not really liking where season 5 is taking Chuck so far. Don't like Morgan as the new Intersect.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

To the book depository!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm predicting large amounts of fail in my not so distant future.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I need more movie marathons in my life


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I was cleaning out my closet and found a couple of stink bombs that I had from many years ago, forgot all about them. They smell so bad, 10x worse than rotten eggs. Now I just need to think of where I can burst them. :con


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

understanding clinical depression - i dont have it, but i understand it better now
but i do have a type of depression


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My dad just texted me a picture of the pumpkin he bought. His message reads, "Hi only two more sleeps until the great pumpkin arrives."

I really love my family.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't showered since Thursday morning - and I have run 11 miles since then :lol.
That is what I get for taking time off.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

It was my first time in my whole life growing my nails long.. and then I painted a nice glittery nail polish. 1 week later, I decide to cut it, my nails are back to normal now! 

It was pretty while it lasted, but it wasnt comfortable clicking the nails while typing


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> wow, now that was a random thought.
> 
> but yuh huh, it does too....maybe. ._.


:wife nonono it doesn't!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

*What Would Simone de Beauvoir Do?*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My biology textbook is god. Honestly, 1267 pages of sheer brilliance. What would I do without you?  :mushy


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I like how I'm actually considering to skip a late night lecture in order to go to a Halloween party.

(_I'll most likely reject her invitation, though_).


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I really wish people still dressed this way, or at least enough people so that I could without it being too weird. I'd definitely wear either of these to the grocery store if it were normal, but I guess women wearing 19th century menswear wasn't even normal in the 19th century. Hmmph.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This video, don't know why I like it considering something like this normally makes me super depressed.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I am sick of sitting on my bed I need to find a couch I like and buy it with the money I do not have... UGH things I never thought about until I don't have roommates anymore. Also a toaster would be super handy!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ one way of earning some money is doing online surveys and sites that pay a small amount to view videos and websites e.g. www.globaltestmarket.com, www.opinionspaid.com, www.pureprofile.com etc.

In this country you can claim computer costs as a tax deduction if you make money via the Internet.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of life in terms of evolutionary biology gets really depressing.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ I think my issue is I just need to save and not spend it all on clothes : P haha! People do not come over often enough for me to worry but now that my bed is not as comfortable as I thought it was a week ago I will wait a while and buy a nice couch!

I love baking things and then just freezing them for later! It is so easy I love it!!! : )


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> This video, don't know why I like it considering something like this normally makes me super depressed.


Awww, that was sweet. :mushy


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> sigh, now every time I used sticky notes at work I'll be all bummed out.
> THANKS GUNNY.


I'll write you sticky notes!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I called once and got voicemail. I'm not entirely sure that was the right number, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> This video, don't know why I like it considering something like this normally makes me super depressed.


That's such a sweet video. Kind of reminds me of You Belong With Me - Taylor swift (Yeah... kind of embarrassing...). I wish stuff like that would happen in my life.

Also kinda bummed me out because they used good looking people... typical...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

WTF where did all my cookies go? now I have to enter all my passwords again. WHO STOLE MAH COOKIES


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> WTF where did all my cookies go? now I have to enter all my passwords again. WHO STOLE MAH COOKIES


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cleary said:


>


Rat bastar d


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

All's bad that ends badly?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> yuh huh! LOOK ---> :troll <--- I have the picture to prove it see


I know a troll when I see one >_<

(referring to the picture, of course)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> This video, don't know why I like it considering something like this normally makes me super depressed.


I know you've been quoted loads of times for this, but I have to say, that was so sweet. And I don't know if it made me happy, or sad... *sniffles*


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^^haha I had this idea once...after seeing people on the train everyday and wanting to have small talk without disturbing them--plus, I'm better at text. I thought it was an original idea but I never got around to buying post-it notes, I also wanted to write stuff and stick it on people/things. Like, if someone looked upset I thought it would be nice to discreetly stick an anonymous  _Have a nice day_. On them to find later.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That was a bizarre dream, I was getting life advice from a pornstar. I suppose a truly successful pornstar who did their bit & is now a producer or whatever may in fact be a wise person though, I mean they chose to do & live as they pleased in this life regardless of & despite all the critism/disdain that would come with being a professional pornstar. Anyway that has no bearing on my initial statement. It was a bizarre dream, I was getting life advice from a pornstar.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nanner nanner nanner nannahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

coming down, coming down, coming down
Spinning 'round, spinning 'round, spinning 'round


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Pink or blue stickies, and lots of them
> 
> GASP!
> ...a play on words, I'm SURE! :roll That was an authentic sasqautch, found him right here on SAS


Okay okay! You win. I guess this SASquatch just needed some support.

Hey, that's why there's debate about its existence... Sasquatches have social anxiety o_o


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in desperate need of a nap but I would rather sit out in the sun


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Whyyyyyy? I was on such a good streak of going out and coming home, without running into someone and having to make small talk.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I should probably call, but I'm too afraid...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wonder when work is going to call me so I can actually start. Does it usually take this long?


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh god I can't get that traumatizing scene from that movie out of my head X_X


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Huh. well certainly don't want any of this!



> *DMCM* (methyl-6,7-dimethoxy-4-ethyl-beta-carboline-3-carboxylate) is a drug from the beta-carboline family. It acts as an inverse agonist of benzodiazepine receptors, meaning that it causes the opposite effects to the benzodiazepine class of drugs. As such, DMCM has anxiogenic and convulsant properties,[1] and is used in scientific research to induce anxiety so that new anxiolytic medications can be tested,[2] and to produce convulsions so that anticonvulsant medications can be tested.[3][4][5] It has also been shown to produce analgesic effects in animals, thought to be because it produces panic which reduces the perception of pain.[6]


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel useless.. like I wasted my life and time doing nothing. Im glad Im trying to change now, im jsut thinking about the future... what can be a long-term job and what can I do now .. to stablize one..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Moth moth, please fock off.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Huh. well certainly don't want any of this!


I was too lazy to read all that. True story.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why does my heart, feel so bad. Why does my soul, feel so bad


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

*bangs head on desk*

I'm such a moron.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> :haha
> ....I laughed out loud over this.
> 
> nice one "SASquatch" - I think you have something there! :lol


Let's keep it a secret though. Who knows what the labs would do if they found out.

Poor Sasquatch


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We're finally rid of those old chairs, sweet stuff!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Group projects can really suck. I hate telling people they are wrong / asking if they can redo a certain part. I would be down to redo the work in this case it would just be insulting. Sometimes getting people that just don't give a sh*t is actually better.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've decided I'm doing No Shave November this year.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How did that jar of peanut butter get in the fridge? :con


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I've decided I'm doing No Shave November this year.


You mean no shaving of anything? I may have started :um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

meganmila said:


> You mean no shaving of anything? I may have started :um


You might as well continue then...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> You might as well continue then...


Haha oh man. Can I still shave my armpits? Then afterwards I won't shave


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

There are no moderators logged-in. Does that mean that chaos will engulf the site?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Where is the orange marker?!?! :mum



meganmila said:


> Haha oh man. Can I still shave my armpits? Then afterwards I won't shave


The facebook group for ladies said it was only for legs, you have another day to shave anyway.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> Where is the orange marker?!?! :mum
> 
> The facebook group for ladies said it was only for legs, you have another day to shave anyway.


Yea I can do just legs.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

It's 1 am and I've been working on a drawing that's actually coming along pretty well. I've been making too many adjustments to the nose and lips and now I have to fix the chin, but I'm going to stop before I end up ruining it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

brave^^^^^^^^^^^ .......if I let my legs grow out for more than a week then I go batshlt insane depressed. I can't handle it... count me out >_<
.
.
.
......though... a break would be nice... no nonononnonon what am I thinking >_<


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

my post wasn't very 'sciency' so posting it here..


leonardess said:


> then why am I posting this from our car, which is now in another county? we were supposed to get a pizza.


Because you said you wanted a guy who knew how to take control from time to time. I took control. And now we are in Italy. I don't see what the big deal is. Why do you hate Italy so much?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Well played, spotted cat. Well played.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta love going for some fresh, polluted air


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> brave^^^^^^^^^^^ .......if I let my legs grow out for more than a week then


 wouldn't your ankles eventually become too thick for your shoes? Do your feet grow at the same time as your legs?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Halloween. 

Who's going trick or treating?! Not I! I am going to do homework  plus there's no one to go with. But I don't really care anymore! 

Yipeeeeeee


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yet again I forget what I was going to type by the time I find this thread.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

_Well, now
If little by little you stop loving me
I shall stop loving you
Little by little
If suddenly you forget me
Do not look for me
For I shall already have forgotten you

If you think it long and mad 
The wind of banners that passes through my life
And you decide to leave me at the shore of the heart where I have roots
Remember
That on that day, at that hour, I shall lift my arms
And my roots will set off to seek another land._

written by Pablo Neruda


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Ghirardelli's Intense Dark 86% Cacao.

Soooo good. I've become addicted to it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've done something to my back again. When I felt the first twinge at work, my first thought was "Aggravate it. _Aggravate it!_" There's something wrong with me, maybe.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ugh. Kids knocking on the door every few minutes. What a calm night to try to get stuff done. =(

I'm gonna be so full of candy and alcohol by the end of the night. Aww, cluck. I took a klonopin at 5. Dammit. I'll drink slow.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What do you say to kids when they get candy....Like happy halloween or what?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

meganmila said:


> What do you say to kids when they get candy....Like happy halloween or what?


I handed it out a few times earlier. If they didn't say "thank you" (the little itsy bitsy ones lol) I'd say that I liked their costume. Or, "have fun!"

Nice costume, there you go, have fun!

:yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I handed it out a few times earlier. If they didn't say "thank you" (the little itsy bitsy ones lol) I'd say that I liked their costume. Or, "have fun!"
> 
> Nice costume, there you go, have fun!
> 
> :yes


So I say "Hey nice costume have fun!" What if I don't like their costume lol. I'm making this out like such a big deal I'm sure little kids won't care what you say as long as you get them candy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate the hospital and being treat like a pile of s*** while there


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think there are any holidays that have any significance for me anymore, they are all just another day & if I'm lucky one that I don't have to work


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man that's hilarious. And umm wait oh yeah feeling sick. probably shouldn't have done that. And I can't get this girl out of my league out of my head. Loser times. 

I gots no leverage on that issue is the technical term, I think.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Aww so cute, do want.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Whoever you are.. 
You have bad timing, couldn't you have just showed up an hour later? I'd have really appreciated that. 
:mushy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I took a nap and woke up with a headache; it's supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_"When I see a ghost, I cut the motherf*cker"

*Dolemite*_

^^^Priceless, Haha^^^


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm too lazy to go grocery shopping tonight but I'm really hungry and need food. All I have left is the peanut butter that I accidentally put in the fridge :/


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think the Incredible Melting Man video on youtube is an accurate interpretation of what social failure feels like.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

supraspinous infraspinous subscapular 

fossa fossa fossa


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It's the race that stops the nation, but the one that starts my boredom :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Vodka straight is atrocious can't our toilet just work again?

It like...half flushes.

At least I got my laptop back with a replaced hard drive. It had better keep up the good work, because I honestly don't know how many more f***ed up things I can take in one year. My neck is finally feeling better from sleeping on the couch probably a WHOLE MONTH ago. Whew. Only appointment I need is with a massage therapist. And the dentist yeah that's probably a good idea.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My room smells like sour sweaty face oil.

It's coming from my bed. WOW you know you need to change your sheets when...


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

i'd do anything for a pizza right now


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My trolley has come up trumps thus far! Hopefully get it finished over the next couple of days woo.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Pialicious88 said:


> i'd do anything for a pizza right now


Pizza and wings sounds so A+ right now.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I just owned a test and it's the next best feeling to having an adrenaline rush and having dark chocolate ice cream(not at the same time)


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Or not.. that's cool too 

now I feel dumb


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

31degrees C................. so not cool. :/


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Should I be "turned on" by some comments and pictures on this site?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I am thiiiiiiis close to being fired. 

With things the way they are, I'd be lucky to be working at McDonalds.

Funny thing is, when I called my boss last night, I was totally prepared to empty out my office. I was gonna do it last night, to avoid all the questions / stares. Why didn't he fire me???

It may be happening this morning...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ or maybe it is not as bad as you think


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Everytime I see that pic I'm like **** YEAH!!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The capital of Indiana is Indianapolis, and the capital of Minnesota is Minneapolis. "Polis" is Greek for city, and is the root of "politics", "political" etc. The connection between "city" and "politics" is that democracy was invented in Greece, where there were city-states. So Indianapolis means "city of Indiana" and Minneapolis means "city of Minnesota". That is the reverse of the situation in England where counties are named after cities e.g. Leicester - Leicestershire, Derby - Derbyshire, Buckingham - Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My thoughts, opinions, & positions contradict each other with far too much regularity. Who am I? Who was I? Who will I become? Who?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Criminal law is one of the few professions where the client buys someone else's luck. The luck of most people is strictly non-transferable. But a good criminal lawyer can sell all his luck to a client, and the more luck he sells the more he has to sell.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You got that s*** that somebody would look for, but won't find.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My thoughts, opinions, & positions contradict each other with far too much regularity. Who am I? Who was I? Who will I become? Who?


I've noticed this about me as well. Makes me less willing to speak my mind in case people notice it too.

-------------------------------------------------------------------



> Conversation flows out of who you are as a person
> 
> You're your own conversation generator. Someone who is sociable, knowledgeable, witty, and interested in a lot of things will naturally have better conversations than someone who's defensive, doesn't like many people, and who has narrow interests...


Makes sense. Sense sucks.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

work sucks, i know.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Would Geico really save me 15% on car insurance?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know about this site. :/


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hungry. 

Speaking of which I'm around 63.0-63.5ish kgs. I think it's a lack of abdominal muscle tone issue. Gah. More exercises. And worse, abdominal exercises! I was hoping to lose that shape by limiting diet alone.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm listening to Christmas music already.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I think "What is love" might be the best love song... no strike that, is THE best song to have ever existed.

I mean what is love? Who wants to get hurt? :no No one that's right. 
It's something everyone can relate to. The simplicity of the questions is what makes it so real.

Plus it's unbelievable catchy.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meganmila said:


> I don't know about this site. :/


what dont you know? i guess you finally figured it out.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Every movie I saw when it was new, forever feels like a relatively new movie


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

The pain of the world is collapsing on top of me like a building. Why so much pain. Why wont it all stop. Im the only one who can bring myself up or i'll be down forever. I have to have the strength to come up. Thank you God for giving me strength to do it. No matter what I've been through


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

i want to make some sad, beautiful friends.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can download MSN again.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

most of the time im unhappy.... when people ask me how am I? I say not "too" bad!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

artynerd said:


> most of the time im unhappy.... when people ask me how am I? I say not "too" bad!


lmao. that totally sends off the message


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so tired I could have been sleeptalking.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

My nails are getting long


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Mmm, leftover Chinese food.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Milk comes in cartons here too, you know


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> Since you are from Canada, shouldn't your avatar be a milk 'sack' and
> not a carton? :haha


We have cartons, jugs, and sacks! Damn, Canada is like so progressive.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

RiversEdge said:


> Since you are from Canada, shouldn't your avatar be a milk 'sack' and
> not a carton? :haha


or a milkbag....


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Canadian gangbang with milk. This is really turning me on... Don't judge me.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> wow I just got ganged by a bunch of Canadians :lol
> yeah, but seriously, doesn't most of Canada drink milk
> from the little retarded bag things?? lol


:lol

In our defense, they aren't thaaaaat bad, they're not thaaat complicated either. Drop the bag into a holder, cut off a triangle from the top, and you're good to go.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

I had two thoughts today:

Why does my hand still smell like onion after I cooked dinner last night and washed my hands/had a shower twice!

&

Great. The trolley with the wobbly wheel.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

RiversEdge said:


> wow I just got ganged by a bunch of Canadians :lol
> yeah, but seriously, doesn't most of Canada drink milk
> from the little retarded bag things?? lol


You'll enjoy this thread 
*Canadians - Do You Drink Milk out of Bags? *


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd be absolutely nothing without my music library!!!!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I feel like someone has walked into my life (again) accused me of something I didn't do or as something I'm not all the while not even talking to me about it to let me clear up the misunderstanding. Then go and spread a rumour, lie to others, or just drag my name through the mud while I'm just there trapped behind a wall of glass only able to watch. I know it's just a statement, a comment and people can judge for themselves but sometimes I worry that people will blindly believe it without question.. and I get hung up on that. fml


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

You know you're stressed when you don't even notice that your hands are shaking as you're writing H.A notes.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> oh baby :cuddle
> 
> OMG. here we go...again. Why can't you just open a carton or twist the
> lid off a gallon...so much easier
> ...


You make me so wet. :yes


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

For the past couple of days I've switched to decaf coffee. I feel a lot calmer and my SA seems to be a bit died down. Nice.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

I really did save 15% by switching my car insurance to Geico!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> That's what she said?? .__.
> 
> :um


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't mean to alarm anyone, but my hair smells like bananas.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Tomorrow...it begins:

http://mixthatdrink.com/skittles-vodka-tutorial/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^I drink my spirits straight, saves time 

Hot damn! Zooey Deschanel and Ben Gibbard got separated. She's on the rebound...NOW'S MY CHANCE


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sick of trying to be pretty in an ugly world...or maybe my vision is simply skewed. It's doesn't change how I feel though



vintagerocket said:


> i want to make some sad, beautiful friends.


Me too!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel like such a failure at work... It's only a question of time before they notice how incompetent I am.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm just a big cloud of :stu "dunno"


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> ^I drink my spirits straight, saves time
> 
> Hot damn! Zooey Deschanel and Ben Gibbard got separated. She's on the rebound...NOW'S MY CHANCE


I'm a wussy!

And back off, she's mine. :mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Went to the bank to deposit money for my moms school and when the female teller seen the school name, she asked if I was doing this because it is "take your kid to work day". I said sorry, could you say that again and she said " are you not in grade 9?" I think she realized when I said no that I was probably 19+ -_-.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

When thirsty, a camel can drink 25 gallons of water in less than three minutes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where do these people get this stuff?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm finally going to start training for work. What a long process just to work at a grocery store.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My hair takes way too long to air dry.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hunger is the best sauce.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:wtf I just read the most random post that I've read in a while on sas.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

do people truly seek anxiety support on this forum? or something else....


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

So supposedly anonymous is going to shutdown facebook on november 5..now this I gotta see! :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> So supposedly anonymous is going to shutdown facebook on november 5..now this I gotta see! :b


Please let this be true!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have no idea why I signed up for full time at work, I'm just going to burn out again soon as a result of it. I'd much rather work a couple days less, make less money & have more time to rest/relax


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

I need dip to go with these chips!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have an apple. Nothing else in the world matters now. :yes


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

nster said:


> *I wonder if it is possible to pick up girls @ SAS .... hmmm*


Try these SAS Pick up lines:
"You have bigger boobs than my therapist!"
"My sign is Wash your hands throughly"
"Your Xanax or mine baby?"
"I got medical marijuana at the crib!"
"Is that a defibrillator in your pants or are just glad to see me?"


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*sigh* :/


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*knocks on Bin Gibbard's door wearing nothing but this...*


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

all you want to do is use me as an emotional puke bucket and then when you are happy and fine you don't seem to want to talk to me but that's ok because talking to you irritates me alot of the time.........................right


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Most manly mug _*EVER*_. Only cost me a dollar. Thank you okcancel for telling to check out Value Village  500ml too, not quite the 750 I wanted but it's alright for now.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Most manly mug _*EVER*_. Only cost me a dollar. Thank you okcancel for telling to check out Value Village  500ml too, not quite the 750 I wanted but it's alright for now.


you need to drink some beer in that, you know, for the irony.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nevermind0 said:


> you need to drink some beer in that, you know, for the irony.


Too busy imitating Tigger. Being all fancy-like with my tea.

(Plus, beer is pretty terrible to me)

EDIT

Turns out there's writing on the inside of the mug! WOOT. (Infinitely more awesome)


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> all you want to do is use me as an emotional puke bucket and then when you are happy and fine you don't seem to want to talk to me but that's ok because talking to you irritates me alot of the time.........................right


That's a pick up line?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I really believe my life is a joke. I think I'm here for someone's amusement. God is laughing at me right now. Seriously.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going home for the weekend. I really hope there will be no drama.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It is what it is & it's not going anywhere for a while yet


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't wait to make Christmas Gifts!  Also I am getting paid to surf the internet how flipping nice!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

hematoma


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> So supposedly anonymous is going to shutdown facebook on november 5..now this I gotta see! :b


Anonymous vs. Facebook

Now THAT's an interesting match-up


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not a random thought, but I didn't know where else to put it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish I could talk about it. Sorry.
I still hope : )


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


>


:lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not a god fearing man but I automatically bless myself when an Ambulance goes past, spectacles, testicles, wallet and watch. :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I cannot live with my mom in the long term, I have to start budgeting & apartment hunting. I'm too old a child now & we're clearly getting on each others nerves far too much


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh boy here we go...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am pretty dumb.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It's amazing how many of Shakespeare's quotes are still in circulation after 500 years

http://www.enotes.com/shakespeare-quotes


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish I had a soft girly voice. My voice sounds deep and husky 

Why? why? why? :cry 

why me?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I shouldn't have laughed at this, it was kind of mean actually


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

Roberto said:


> I wonder if anybody will buy a HappyLite =ll


I don't know if your still on this site, but if you are just know that my math teacher has one. =)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I listened to part of an anxiety tape for the first time in a while.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

lol, that guy with the hat ad says different things... :teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

pita said:


> I am pretty dumb.


:blank

wrong, you're awesome.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I shouldn't have laughed at this, it was kind of mean actually


Oh I love this! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

artynerd said:


> I wish I had a soft girly voice. My voice sounds deep and husky
> 
> Why? why? why? :cry
> 
> why me?


The singer Bonnie Tyler had a husky voice, which was part of her appeal. She had some sort of operation which made it huskier, and a reporter asked her whether that were the real reason for having the operation. She was not amused.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

MooGoo time!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread is my old abandoned well in the woods, to yell things into.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

2 jeans & 2 books...hopefully within 2 weeks...when I turn 24


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wonder what got Pia temp banned:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

twisting it like an actual piece of cloth


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Aaah.
/

Kristen ****ing Stewart, why do you always make me feel embarrassed fo you? At least it means you were going for it right?, trying to be unhindered, less self concious since it's so obvious at how self conscious you really are. 

-Scenes were cut from the upcoming Twilight movie because her viscously thrusting hips during the sex scenes made the movie rated R.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I really need this upcoming mini-trip, I hope it rejuvinates me to some degree even though I won't do much of anything while gone


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

My dog knocked over a jogger this evening lol. I know I shouldn't laugh but I'm ashamed to say it was funny as hell! 
My dog was just strolling along at a normal pace in front of me, then suddenly out of the darkness comes this man fitted out in fancy gear. He see's my dog and attemps to swerve to avoid her only to go flying over her lol. He let out this big yell even though it was clear the fall was not severe. I asked him if he was okay and he just started shouting at HIS dog for some bizarre reason lol.

:haha


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Last day of work today. I'm not going to miss quite a lot about that place but I'm going to miss her, the beautiful, crazy, Polish freak. I think I actually made her feel genuinely sad by leaving, which I wouldn't have thought I was capable of. It was quite touching. Apparently, I'm human.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

letitrock said:


> Kristen ****ing Stewart, why do you always make me feel embarrassed fo you? At least it means you were going for it right?, trying to be unhindered, less self concious since it's so obvious at how self conscious you really are.
> 
> -Scenes were cut from the upcoming Twilight movie because her viscously thrusting hips during the sex scenes made the movie rated R.


Oh man, I completely misread this at first... I thought you were talking about Kirsten Dunst.

I was very confused.

Kirsten Dunst, in Twilight?... Kirstin Dunst, an embarrassment?... Kirsten Dunst, viscously thrusting her hips during a _sex scene in Twilight_? All around, just a very a big "WTF" moment for me.

I'm all right now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Where is Perfectionist hiding? I miss her posts.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I have heat again!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Pathetic doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grrr really need to step it up. In class today a cute girl sat next to me. I was sitting beside one of my friends and made some jokes and I guess she overheard and laughed. She looked in my direction a few times. Wanted to say something to her but didn't know what to say...how do you even start a conversation in the middle of class with someone you don't know.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

lostinthemind said:


> I don't know if your still on this site, but if you are just know that my math teacher has one. =)


Wow, i made that post years ago! He must really like it huh? I bet he talks about it in class and even brings it in for show and tell.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea

Ice cream! Who's with me? :yes


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

letitrock said:


> .....[Kristen ****ing Stewart rant]....


I remember watching several movie in a short space of time that happened to have her in them and I noticed she does the same thing with her hand and hair in every movie, like a characteristic way to push her hair back. It made me wonder if she even acts at all or thinks she can just be herself in every film she's in and get away with it. Regardless I don't mind I'll still watch films with her in.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Being sick and depressed is never a good combination :no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, right. This weekend I said I'd make my bedroom look like less of a glorified warehouse. That's quite the project. And I'm p. sure it involves building a shelving unit of sorts. Can we postpone?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


>


:hug

and this too shall pass!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

got visitors staying over
+caught a stomach bug from takeaway food+light fever
+ awkwardly not making conversation with a person I used to be friends with when I was little
=crummy times


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> :hug
> 
> and this too shall pass!


Thanks Amo. Didn't get much sleep but I feel in a much better mood today. Going to try for some excersize if the weather holds up.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

I found $20 bucks last night laying in the street!:clap


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> Thanks Amo. Didn't get much sleep but I feel in a much better mood today. Going to try for some excersize if the weather holds up.


I find that sometimes a change of routine helps.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

huh said:


> Where is Perfectionist hiding? I miss her posts.


I do too:blank


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I made French toast today and it came out JUST LIKE MOM'S! Exciting.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It always costs more than you think


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yay it's a new day


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Should I get a pizza? Of course I would be afraid to answer the door and i dunno how my stomach would react but I don't want to go out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I still woke up six hours after falling sleep - WITH a melatonin tablet! I got an extra two hours sleep after that. If I take another nap, so what, I needed it!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope he found something better to do tonight so that I can do what I do best...watch hockey, alone, in the dark. :yes


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Nothingness said:


> I found $20 bucks last night laying in the street!:clap


 Are you going to make a habit of laying on the street now?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Are you going to make a habit of laying on the street now?


Only when I'm drunk or horny so like...yah!:b


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

PASSWORDS SUCK! : ( Oh also Hot Coco Makes Everything A Littler Bit Better!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Damnit!! No facebook shutdown today


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

complex said:


> Oh also Hot Coco Makes Everything A Littler Bit Better!


You just reminded me about my hot cocoa. I'll probably need to reheat it now.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Walking up the pier at night gives me a strange mix of emotions.. I like the cold sea breeze. The pier gets gradually darker, the further one walks up it.. only for the peace and calmness to disappear upon turning around and seeing the city lights in the distance.. As I walk into the darkness, sometimes I look over into the black, moonlit water and envision myself stepping over the edge and plunging into it. 

It's eerily calming.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you. I didn't expect a reaction like that. I was just venting.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

It's called The Lazy Song.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've definitely reached a new low. I messed up my instant oatmeal :blank


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nothingness said:


> That's a pick up line?


nope


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

no facebook shut down? phooey :/


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i LOVE YOU HICCUPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I am having urges I shouldn't have. Haha.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I want to try a vegamite sammich!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

wondering..wondering..wondering......


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Remember, remember the fifth of November. 

I feel like watching that movie now.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Sometimes I click on random people's profiles for no special reason... only to realize the second after that I've already clicked on them several times before I just forgot about it. 
:afr


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

How is "Broken Jaw" not on Foster the peoples album. It is like one of their best songs.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Free hugs for all while supplies last. The line starts behind Kennie and mind_games. Single file please. Thanks.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Vivien!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

FINALLY got our power back! That was a looooooong week.

Let us all bask in TV's warm glowing warming glow . . .


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

This internet connection sucks! Also having Netflix on the TV rocks!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> FINALLY got our power back! That was a looooooong week.
> 
> Let us all bask in TV's warm glowing warming glow . . .


:shock

Yeah, I heard CT still has @ 100,000 people without. Never thought I'd consider myself lucky for having lost power for _only_ 2 days.

Congrats, man -- enjoy the light, and the warmth!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...ugh.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

If the ingredients in a smoothie aren't blended well, is it called a lumpy? Or maybe a chunky?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cest La Vie said:


> If the ingredients in a smoothie aren't blended well, is it called a lumpy? Or maybe a chunky?


....how about "saucy" :evil :lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Puppets shouldn't be able to backhand each other >:[

... Okay yes they should.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder how the act of turning the clock back one hour affects the post times?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Parlez-vous anglais? Je parle de très petit français


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ding ding


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Where should I go for a meal today? :roll


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> ding ding


Me gusta


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^Hahaha, that's hilarious! I love the bystanders' reactions!


Felt my first earthquake last night...ever. And, then...the aftershock? Crazy...we don't actually feel them in North Texas :afr.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh simpsons....the only thing that seems to numb the pain


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Aww man, I don't know what the **** I'm going to do, I don't know what the **** I'm going to do, I just stumbled upon my schools gd department page and clicked on faculty and just looking at the faces of my previous professors and reading their bios freaked me out, I got this bad feeling in my stomach-And continuing at this school would mean taking those professors again, interacting with them again, if I'm this scared behind a computer, how can I hope to continue successfully in person? I ****ed it up so much the first time around with almost all of them


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

okcancel said:


> Puppets shouldn't be able to backhand each other >:[
> 
> ... Okay yes they should.


You've got a mean backhand :| Guess I deserved it for using the frying pan.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't even have it in me to write today.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think the vent in my bathroom is connected to my neighbors. I constantly get changing smells in there that I'm not producing. Right now It smells like spaghetti in there...and no, that wasn't me :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's 3, but it feels like 4


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This man and his two lovely shirts are endlessly entertaining.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Three green names on my visitors list. I think I'm in trouble! :afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yay we have more mods now. Congrats to our new mods!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No, you don't seem like a stalker. You just look exactly like me with my band t-shirt on.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I might be able to go to Anime Vegas with my friends, I'm a little anxious and excited to go


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Yay we have more mods now. Congrats to our new mods!


 So who are they already?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> So who are they already?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sad that it is Sunday. Back to work tomorrow : / I need to take a ride in an airplane soon.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I have too much going on tomorrow..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

im being so lazy today i cant even bring myself to watch a movie


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> You've got a mean backhand :| Guess I deserved it for using the frying pan.


Nah uhh  I'm sorry for the slaps.

Let's call it even.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Just discovered a poutine place which has poutine with grilled chicken, Sautéed Mushrooms and Caramelized onions. How delicious / heart attack inducing is that.
So excited to devour that.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

When you stop growing you start dying.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

If I didn't worry about everything, would I recognize who I am?
Why do I sometimes feel I need to change myself, before I can accept myself?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That's a paddlin.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it pointless to pursue after something you have failed at? Won't that just get you into more trouble? However, if I don't do anything about it, who will?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool, there's new mod peoples.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I wonder what influence my thread had on the moderator selections:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f52/absence-of-female-moderators-145039/


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


I know, right?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


Stop, I want to pet the dog now.

AND YES THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!!!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


Down with the system!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm tired now... I shall return.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I start training today. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

ugh woke up at 3 couldn't go back to sleep. So here i am...awake.... and it's still fark out

I also hate laptop touch pads


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Ready to fix some teeth also I LOVE MY JOB! It is so nice to love what I am doing for the first time ever! Even though I feel like **** half the time I still would rather go to work than stay home. First time EVER!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Anxiety -.-


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ :rub
--------------------------------------
I am happy right now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Dark. Still Dark out not fark. actually it's not dark out anymore yay.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Fear of being alone is scarier than being in a messed up relationship. People make up fantasies that don't exist in the relationship in order to assure themselves this person walks on water.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Bored at work.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So on this morning show some thing claimed that if you don't socialize and go out it makes you dumber. So I guess everyone that stays inside are just complete idiots.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^^Not if you read books n shiz

So I felt like going to the art gallery today but the website says it's closed on Tuesday garrrr


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Why do people always think I'm being sarcastic when I say something nice?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ because the way it is said does not match the words?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish new music would find me and not the other way around. I really need stuff I actually like on my iPod. 

Hey, since my laptop's been fixed, my iPod hasn't frozen. Cool beans! That, or I just jinxed myself. I really have no idea if my laptop could cause that.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> I know, right?





ImWeird said:


> Stop, I want to pet the dog now.
> 
> AND YES THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!!!





ImWeird said:


> Down with the system!


 <3 Anymouse and you I love you both for the support, both loyal people.

:kiss <333


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


> :blush
> 
> your "anxiety" one gave me anxiety that you disliked the protest posts... sorry. :cry


<33 It was not you giving me anxiety, silly <3 :squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

anymouse said:


> *posts more protest memes* :yay :O :yay


 All that you want. <3333 *loves Anymouse's spunk .*


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

*aphexfan approves protest memes!* :yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

<33333


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I miss my computer.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I had to use the pager at training today. Ugh, it's going to be a regular part of my job, so that sucks.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wtf Inappropriate crushes still there. Sigh.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oops! Don't "click" that button!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am NaNoWriMoingly screwed. No, that word is not gibberish lol.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

My childhood!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Shoot. Would you look at the time. Got to focus. Now.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What will I be doing 3 years from now... I am sure things will be so different but how I can not wait to find out!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

corn chips with guarana? what is this world coming to the I don't even--what? kill it


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Who has two thumbs and is getting drunk for the first time in over a year?


...this guy.


I might need entertainment later...just sayin...


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"Sir bones is stuffed, de world, wif feeding girls."--John Berryman


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Who has two thumbs and is getting drunk for the first time in over a year?
> 
> ...this guy.
> 
> I might need entertainment later...just sayin...


What! I don't believe this :lol.

I wish it would just rain already. My head is killing me!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> What! I don't believe this :lol.
> 
> I wish it would just rain already. My head is killing me!


I was serious when I wrote that, and I did try...apparently, 6 Bud Light's are no different than drinking water...

Hope your headache goes away...sucks that the weather can effect you physically like that! :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm I think it's best I stay from the "society and culture" forum from now on


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Getting my braces adjusted so my teeth can be extra sore for work tonight. I'm pretty sure I have to start actually working the cash register today with someone hovering over my shoulder. That should be fun.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I thought about trying to grow a beard this week while I'm on vacation. I figured I could see what it would look like and shave it off before going back to work. I didn't shave for 3 days and had some serious stubble going, but I felt so unclean so I shaved it off.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I find sad/angsty/dark people so attractive - wish I didn't!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Joel said:


> My childhood!


Crap, I forgot all about that show


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This beer is strong



avoidobot3000 said:


>


May Smokin' Joe RIP!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm glad the gal and guy I wanted to be mods, are now.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Another new record
> 
> Most users ever online was 1,173, 02-01-2011 at 01:29 PM.



Most users ever online was 3,090, 09-07-2011 at 12:06 PM.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate the state of my life. :cry


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I remember when part 1 of the "Who Shot Mr Burns?" episode of the Simpsons first aired. I speculated that Maggie did it, and my friend said it was the dumbest thing she'd ever heard.

And then part 2 aired, and she was like, "Oh." :blank






Cool story, I know.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nevermind, I'll find, someone like you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So, one of my apartment neighbors laughed at me in the hallway today and I can't figure out why. My fly wasn't open, I didn't have anything on my shirt, I was wearing pants...what the hell :con



rcapo89 said:


> I hate the state of my life. :cry


:blank Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My boyfriend doesn't know the difference between lay and lie. COME ON MAN, I'VE ONLY TOLD YOU A MILLION TIMES. 

*grumblegrumble* >:[


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> I really wish people still dressed this way, or at least enough people so that I could without it being too weird. I'd definitely wear either of these to the grocery store if it were normal, but I guess women wearing 19th century menswear wasn't even normal in the 19th century. Hmmph.


I wish people dressed like this, too. Or I wish people dressed uniquely so that if I wanted to wear something like this, it wouldn't be shocking.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ what designer is that?

looks like McQueen or Westwood maybe?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :rain


:squeeze hugs for you!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I remember when part 1 of the "Who Shot Mr Burns?" episode of the Simpsons first aired. I speculated that Maggie did it, and my friend said it was the dumbest thing she'd ever heard.
> 
> And then part 2 aired, and she was like, "Oh." :blank
> 
> Cool story, I know.


























..have to admit I was baffled the entire time. *impressed* xP


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it really the same novel if it is translated by someone different?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I am crying at a True Life episode.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

im eh drunk >_>


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

meganmila said:


> I am crying at a True Life episode.


I love True Life.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Chocolate Chip Cookies In The Oven Is There Any Better Smell!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Well...just deactivated my facebook since I got hacked and sent a bunch of porn spam to everybody :mum :fall


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't relate to people. On my break my co-workers were gossiping and just fighting for the chance to talk and I had to go to the bathroom just to get some peace. The other new girl was laughing at their stories, but I can't pretend to give a ****.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Well...just deactivated my facebook since I got hacked and sent a bunch of porn spam to everybody :mum :fall


Haha, that made me laugh out loud...sorry :lol. That does suck, though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

phoelomek said:


> I really wish people still dressed this way, or at least enough people so that I could without it being too weird. I'd definitely wear either of these to the grocery store if it were normal, but I guess women wearing 19th century menswear wasn't even normal in the 19th century. Hmmph.


I think you should do it anyway. That would be AWESOME. **** conformity!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Haha, that made me laugh out loud...sorry :lol. That does suck, though.


Haha its ok! :b, my hatred for facebook has really gone up, Ive had enough of that site anyway :no


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

If I could bake 24/7 I would! My always there for me therapy. I dont even like to eat it I love to bake and give it to ppl!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is a post by someone called "Just Lurking" a contradiction in terms?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Why are my pants always to big?! D:


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Why are all the moderators called super moderators? Are there any ordinary, common-or-garden moderators? Now that there are female ones, shouldn't they be called super moderatrix?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel socially retarded today....


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! Just found apperantly Im a chronic insomniac and never realized it! :con


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

taking cookies to work they better like them!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Why are my pants always to big?! D:


I wish that was my problem!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I often wonder what I did wrong in life, for life to treat me like this. Everything I love just slipps around from me, and their is nothing I can do.. 

I often wish I could see the shinning light too.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Heartburn, heartburn anybody want some heartburn??


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Why are my pants always to big?! D:


Maybe you should either stop shrinking or stop wearing pants. :yes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not used to going to school right after lunch, and I have always hated it. There are a lot of people hanging out outside >_< makes me nervous.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

penguin runner said:


> Maybe you should either stop shrinking or stop wearing pants. :yes


Hahaha both excellent suggestions but I think I'll go with stop shrinking. 
:mushy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be super if my contacts didn't get so blurry. All the work I have to do - ALL OF IT - is online.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Things are looking up, I hope my suspicions are confirmed for once.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ow, I just bit my cheek.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

^ That used to be a source of entertainment... But now I can completely relate. Like COMPLETELY. So sad.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Why did I drive her away


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

jhanniffy said:


> Heartburn, heartburn anybody want some heartburn??


Sure, I'll trade you my sore throat.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Live Laugh Love said:


> ^ That used to be a source of entertainment... But now I can completely relate. Like COMPLETELY. So sad.


I knew someone in high school who went full diploma and got 7s on every single test she took. I think she may have been a cyborg from the future.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> ..have to admit I was baffled the entire time. *impressed* xP


My mind is like a fiery explosion of magic and also Simpsons plot predictions.



meganmila said:


> I am crying at a True Life episode.


Man I love that show. I cry at like every episode. Which one where you watching?



Stilla said:


> Why are my pants always to big?! D:


Story of my life tbh :<


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Man I love that show. I cry at like every episode. Which one where you watching?


It was the new episode about losing your eyesight.


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

If I wore a cap back to front would I look cool?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> I knew someone in high school who went full diploma and got 7s on every single test she took. I think she may have been a cyborg from the future.


:eek You're kidding right?!?! Seriously? That's insane and amazing! Wow. I just hope I don't get below a 6 in anything. And a couple 7s would be great. And yeah, she must've been.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am Ray Charles to the BS.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

my apartment smells like bacon :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think my sample bottle of Clear Care deserves a small cape. Fighting off protein buildup on soft contact lenses everywhere!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


THANK YOU FOR THIS PICTURE!

I saw it when you first posted it, and thought it was great. I have an essay due tomorrow (for or against nuclear energy) and NEEDED this for my cover page :b it's so perfect.

Thank you thank you :clap


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My cat stole my seat.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate myself


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I really shouldn't be drinking.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

oops...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

UghhhhH!!! U! GHHH!!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Now that I'm elderly, I'm going to have to start taking it easy. No more getting out of bed in the morning or venturing any further than the bottom of my drive.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sleep:
A condition of body and mind such as that which typically recurs for several hours every night, in which the nervous system is relatively inactive, the eyes closed, the postural muscles relaxed, and consciousness practically suspended.
This is so interesting if you think about it a bit... 

Good night SAS


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> Now that I'm elderly, I'm going to have to start taking it easy. No more getting out of bed in the morning or venturing any further than the bottom of my drive.


24 and elderly I love it!! :boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

K Complexes. Fascinating stuff


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

complex said:


> 24 and elderly I love it!! :boogie


Oh that's right, I'm not elderly all over the world yet. I'm 25 in my timezone. You'll catch up soon. And then you'll see.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> Now that I'm elderly, I'm going to have to start taking it easy. No more getting out of bed in the morning or venturing any further than the bottom of my drive.


May I suggest buying one of these:









On second thoughts, it's probably better to stay in bed:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

dave76 said:


> If I wore a cap back to front would I look cool?


Nobody does!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ugh. i wanna reply to that pm but i can't. i'm stuck in my base as a punishment for not filling my magazines with bullets after i used them. stupid rules.


----------



## cassandraobrero (Oct 28, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Nobody does!


Feels exhilirating everytime I practice target shooting.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

This time last week I felt rather gruntled.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.losanjealous.com/nfc/perm.php?c=71&q=18


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

fingertips said:


> http://www.losanjealous.com/nfc/perm.php?c=71&q=18


http://www.losanjealous.com/nfc/perm.php?c=9&q=248


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Well...just deactivated my facebook since I got hacked and sent a bunch of porn spam to everybody :mum :fall





melissa75 said:


> Haha, that made me laugh out loud...sorry :lol. That does suck, though.


That does suck! But good to know I'm not the only one who laughed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to shower


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

wake and bake.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

SOME said:


> wake and bake.


genius.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The good: went out to lunch with my dad.

The bad: when we were in line, ordering, two guys I "know" came into the line behind us. 
I said "hey" to them, but I felt anti-social not saying more...small towns suck.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

When you go golfing do you just get given a golf cart? Can you drive it yourself?


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

So many things to do so little time. That's a lie. Time is what I have plenty of.
Nobody better have taken the classes I want. I would be so pissed off.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to fix my sleeping pattern.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So I was brushing my teeth this morning, when all of a sudden my tooth brush slipped out of my hand. I must have been brushing with a lot of force or something, because it didn't just fall to the ground, but went flying to the left and landed in the toilet.

It was simultaneously the most horrifying and hilarious moment of my life.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I am slowly deleting all the music I don't listen to.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

mind_games said:


> When you go golfing do you just get given a golf cart? Can you drive it yourself?


No, carts are extra and usually cost almost as much as the green fee...but, they're real easy to drive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> So I was brushing my teeth this morning, when all of a sudden my tooth brush slipped out of my hand. I must have been brushing with a lot of force or something, because it didn't just fall to the ground, but went flying to the left and landed in the toilet.
> 
> It was simultaneously the most horrifying and hilarious moment of my life.


:lol! I bet next time you'll put the lid down...I know I do, when I'm doing anything in the bathroom.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

My feet are so fecking hot. Why are my feet so hot?? I'm happy it's summer but this is ridiculous. Wish we had a pool.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It feels like someone is strangling my neck. Stupid skin, stupid sensory issues.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like I don't need to go to the store after all. Phew.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When I was younger responsibility held a sort of joy, that sense of accomplishment for doing what you need to do. I no longer feel that now that I'm older & find there to be ever more responsibilities always. It's just getting tiring. I've forgotten the joy of responsibility


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I'm addicted to protein bars.

They're so... _convenient_.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I think I'm addicted to protein bars.
> 
> They're so... convenient!


I know! I only eat food in bar form. When you concentrate food, you unleash its awesome power, I'm told.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

rdrr said:


> I only eat food in bar form. When you concentrate food, you unleash its awesome power


:teeth

IHearYa!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ironic how a realization can make me feel less stupid yet more worried.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> I think I'm addicted to protein bars.
> 
> They're so... convenient!


I go through an obscene amount of them as well hi, I just picked up a 24 pack for my surftrip. honey and oat flapjacks :drool


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, I'm exhausted, but this chapter gets one more read before I call it quits today.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It's been a long ****ing... day/month/year/decade.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

O_O I'm turning 22 in about a month. That sounds so much more adult-ey than 21. I don't wanna grow up.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> O_O I'm turning 22 in about a month. That sounds so much more adult-ey than 21. I don't wanna grow up.


I will be turning 22 in January. Getting closer and closer ahhhh!!!!!!! So I know how you feel.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I am slowly deleting all the music I don't listen to.


 So your machine has a "slow delete" button? Is that in case you change your mind? Does it have "regular delete" and "fast delete" buttons too?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Almost a month after surgery - Almost out of the risk of brain juice leaking out of my noise!! 

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

letitrock said:


>


I love this, haha


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

letitrock said:


>


What a question this is! :yes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I found a dying tree frog on the back patio and a dead parrot in the garden outside my window. What a morbid morning.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Cookies yet again!  They make me a little happier!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Three day weekend!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

titmouse

*giggles*


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why do people want to troll this place...whats the reason?? :stu


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

such a bitter little lemon!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

If u think I'm not crazy enuf b**** think again.

I have nothing, absolutely nothing left to lose.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm proud of myself. Yay me

u_u


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

okcancel said:


> I'm proud of myself. Yay me
> 
> u_u


:yay :yay


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sweet escape, I just came from talking to my academic adviser and it looks like I'm gonna be able to take a leave of absence from my college


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Notice! This is not a bike rack. Bike rack is in denial.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the last two nights I've gone to blow the candle out but blown all the ash out of my ashtray instead... so messed up... so idiotic >_<










I deserve to be shamed.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

hello.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I have no idea how I feel about Rememberance Day. Perhaps it would have more affect on me if I had relatives who fought in the war. The only one who was even remotely associated with the military was my late Grandfather, Nazar Motyczka.. he was a cook in the war. He died before I was born and according to all accounts from those that knew him he was a horrid individual. I suppose everyone else has been a pacifist. 

I don't like the idea of glorifying war but I realize its important to acknowledge those who fought for our freedom. I just despise cheap, forced sentiment so I feel Rememberance Day should be celebrated personally and introspecively but the reality is if there weren't a designated day for it veterans wouldn't be appreciated. Perhaps I just didn't appreciate the introduction of the speech given by a Cold War veteran. It went something like, "I know how hard it is to get the attention of you young people these days, even for a brief moment. All I'm asking is a sliver of attention, so if you could clear your minds of last night's activities, tomorrow night's plans, new boyfriends, new girlfriends.." and then finished with something about us getting "off of our butts and showing a modicum of interests in the perils of the veterans". I understand the point he was trying to get across but I didn't think patronizing the entire student audience was necessary.

Anyways after the assembly I was talking about this to a friend and incidentally surrounding people, one of whom turned around and said, "Well wouldn't you be too?" (meaning wouldn't I be frustrated with the ignorance and self-absorbtion of the youth of today and feel it necessary to condescend them in a speech) Okay, first of all I wasn't talking to you and I don't value your opinion whatsoever. 

I have mixed feelings.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I never.

I found my favorite dry shampoo at CVS for like 3 bucks. I've been getting it at Urban Outfitters for 8. Damn you Urban Outfitters, and your exorbitant prices. I feel like a real sucka. 

...oh who am I kidding? UO, I can't stay mad at you. :mushy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Why do people want to troll this place...whats the reason?? :stu


Some people are just bitter.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> the last two nights I've gone to blow the candle out but blown all the ash out of my ashtray instead... so messed up... so idiotic >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like pot ashes, and the hemostat thingy tool is what you use when a joint gets to small.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Why? Why am I such a **** up?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

No mas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I know the term "petal" generally refers to a flower & the term "leaf" generally refers to a tree but for the sake of these song lyrics "leaf" & "petal" will have to be considered interchangable


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

The Hugo trailer looks preeeetty gooood


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

over 1000 terrorists released in a prisoner exchange for one of our soldiers. that's just dumb. yeah no one should be left behind but...a line should be drawn somewhere. well it's no wonder we spend half our time here practicing carrying injured soldiers on our backs. i bet if that soldier was American he'd be left to die. well I'd prefer that if i got captured.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Is this real life?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lonely metalhead said:


> Why? Why am I such a **** up?


You aren't.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

laura024 said:


> You aren't.


Thanks


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

damn, i miss some of the posters on this message board. and also, i feel ashamed that a forum has managed to make me emotional in some way lol. well that's the only forum i ever visit though...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

It's cold as **** in this room.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So many people have been mesmerized by the numbers today...I wonder why I'm not


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Watching some Disney channel movie. Haven't watched one in ages. I'm only watching it cause of Sarah Hyland hah. See if it is good.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn, 11/11/11 went by without me noticing. Just missed out on a free wish.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, driving home at night, in the rain, without functioning windshield wipers is a pretty terrifying experience!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want my iPod. :cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Is this real life?


 I'm not sure. What is this real life thing I keep hearing about?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rdrr said:


> Is this real life?


Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide,
No escape from reality.
Open you eyes,
Look up to the skies and see.

I seem to be channeling Freddie Mercury this morning.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Is there a reason why extra sharp cheddar cheese would taste like coconut? :um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ maybe cheese is extra mild coconut


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Herpetology is not, as I incorrectly thought, the study of herpes but the study of reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Watching dancing videos on youtube is one of my favourite things to do. El Choque is one of the weirder ones I've come across. Looks fun though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just can't win.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually went to a group interview today. I was definitely the least qualified in the bunch, but at least I went through with it. One of the applicants said she wasn't interested as soon as she found out it was a group interview.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I actually went to a group interview today. I was definitely the least qualified in the bunch, but at least I went through with it. One of the applicants said she wasn't interested as soon as she found out it was a group interview.


Hey! Ya did it though! Thats pretty cool. Always think positive.

Was there any cutlery around? Its always nice to come home with 20 forks.
I've on;y got 6 forks. But i have plans.

Joking aside, well done hun. You feared it and did it.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I really need to get more forks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


 I missed the 11 seconds, but I did make the 11/11/11 11:11am occasion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept in!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Writing because it's all I have.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't wait for this weeks episode of "Something Understood" on outsiders



laura024 said:


> Writing because it's all I have.


Be sure to hold it dear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to find my razor bad. :mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

At my sisters place watching her dog overnight. Fun, fun, fun:blank


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

You know now I'm all angry cause this movie has a delay. All excited for nothing. I hate that crap.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Writing because it's all I have.


I've somehow never lost writing. It always comes back to me, when I have something to say and I'm not allowed to say it. Writing is my outlet.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't have looked at my marks - they're better than what I thought I'd accomplished, but right now that makes me feel like celebrating. I don't know. I have to be up early tomorrow so I can shower before our bathroom window is installed. Maybe I could work then? I'm in a drinking mood, and I never got my fill yet this weekend. I'll do some reading at least. Can't do anything till I at least understand the material.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, hockey...you're always there for me. :heart


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Eah, I am not liking this shirt


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Oh, hockey...you're always there for me. :heart


No doubt. HNIC is usually the high point of my weekend.

As sad as that sounds.


----------



## dave76 (Jan 4, 2010)

CSI: New York does not get the credit it deserves.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to find my razor bad. :mum


I was out 2 weeks ago, and there was some knob-head who was a bit high on something.
I never take drugs anymore, so i'm not sure what he was on.

Anyway.... he was off his nelly. and he walked by me and suddenly produced this electric razor.
He took a fairly nifty lump out of the side of my hair.

I went for him, and a row broke out.

So you leave that razor where it is, young man.

Dont make me spank you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still can't find it. It's one of those five blade things, too (Each one costs like $3!).
I look like a bum right now.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still can't find it. It's one of those five blade things, too (Each one costs like $3!).
> I look like a bum right now.




Classic. No offence man, but i hope you dont find it. Its good comedy value


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still can't find it. It's one of those five blade things, too (Each one costs like $3!).
> I look like a bum right now.


Ha I still haven't shaved yet. I really do look like a bum


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I have to be up early tomorrow so I can shower before our bathroom window is installed.


 Isn't it cold taking a shower with no bathroom window?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-baby-elephant-packed-trunk-live-jungle.html

Nice article.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I will become the best human being that I can possibly be. As long as I have all of my senses, I will achieve this. Ain't nothing or anyone stopping me from doing so.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

In love with this song:


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have a feeling he hates me- ughhhh


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't keep doing this.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I have a feeling he hates me- ughhhh


over reaction .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I fell asleep earlier and had a dream that, as I was unlocking the door to my apartment, I noticed my neighbor was having a party...and they noticed me...and the whole party decided they wanted to check out my place, so they shifted the party over here. I had a panic attack in my dream...ughhh. I can't even escape it while sleeping.

On the bright side, as the party died down, I actually killed a guy...stabbed him, multiple times and then I threw, yes threw, an arrow at him, and that's what killed him. Everyone left after that...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I want my iPod. :cry


Still don't have it. :mum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

omggg itchy ...

I found my dog had fleas and got him flea bath, feel spary and flee collar.... he has his head laying on mine and now im itchy omg i got fleas dammit... ewwww ocd over drive


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Nerf guns


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Do I hate everything, or just most things?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't sleep


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish this download would finish because I'm running out of things to do on the internet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleep!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Everyone left after that...


I can't imagine why. Doesn't anyone appreciate a good old fashioned arrow throwing party anymore? Kids these days.. :no

-----------
Buying a mini gumball machine seemed like a good investment at the time. Until I realized that it won't magically refill itself once all the gumballs are gone. And now it's sitting empty on my dresser, serving as a constant reminder that impulse buys almost always end in regret.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm awake


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Insomnia...yay


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Kilroy was here!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Marquez got robbed. Reading some of the articles and listening to the promoters, it's as if some people watched a different fight. Money talks.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

G'day SASers!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> G'day SASers!


 G*day* to YOU, J*Grey*!

See....it rhymed! :lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

lol You're awesome MM


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dez Bryant isn't human.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I can't imagine why. Doesn't anyone appreciate a good old fashioned arrow throwing party anymore? Kids these days.. :no
> 
> -----------
> Buying a mini gumball machine seemed like a good investment at the time. Until I realized that it won't magically refill itself once all the gumballs are gone. And now it's sitting empty on my dresser, serving as a constant reminder that impulse buys almost always end in regret.


:lol I've been thinking more about it, and I'm pretty sure the whole "arrow" thing was from me watching too much of The Walking Dead...if you've never seen the show, nevermind. :b

Maybe you can ask for a garbage bag full of gumballs for your upcoming birthday. :yes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Gerbil said:


> Got a favorite? Mine is the Maverick.


I've never owned one


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders. :heart


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i was rudely awoken this morning at quarter after 6 by a car or burglar alarm. i heard it in my dream and the dream-me said something like "what is that infernal racket!" and i woke up. after 15 more minutes of wooowooowooo i thought about calling the police, but the alarm stopped a few minutes later.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Got all dressed up with no place to go!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I might go back out if the sun stays out.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Only one online dictionary acknowledges _"yest"_ as a contraction for _"yesterday"_, the rest all note it as a mispelling of _"yeast"_. I only need one to justify the use of the word however


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

complex said:


> Got all dressed up with no place to go!


same here. I changed into my red coloured boxer shorts this morning.

But nothing happened.

I feel cheated. Cheated and disillusioned.

And itchy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Chicago bears <333


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get on track.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

atticusfinch said:


> If the '_post funny image that made you laugh_' thread still existed - this is what I would post.


 For those who go into TinyChat, you know who covers ALL the latest with Maury :lol. Shameless plug, I know - but, it's cool to see other people finding these pics funny! :lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The USPS is absolutely worthless.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

What am I, a chaos magnet?!!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

If anyone else watched SNL last night, I could definitely relate when listening to Adele's "Someone like you"


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

So what next, do I end up on death row for being honest with my taxation?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> For those who go into TinyChat, you know who covers ALL the latest with Maury :lol. Shameless plug, I know - but, it's cool to see other people finding these pics funny! :lol


Haha, you should start a 'maury' thread xD


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

This stiff drink is making me sleeeeepy

Might as well hit the bed now before insomnia kicks in!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*hits my head on my desk 1,000 times* ****


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"I need the darkness someone please cut the lights"...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

mindovermood said:


> * the gag quartet - le internet medley (over 40 memes in one song)*


*
*
That was beyond amazing.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I need to play more banjo.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ior4fqwejkfwdjkfvadkjkl;adfsjklfasdjklavsdjklvdsvsdjkal;kl;dvs


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Switch on, switch off.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bleh...what a weekend... :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hnjghffghjfghjkjghfjhjhggjhgfjhfjghgh


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoooooly **** (the good kind). Wow.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ewqklfdsjkfdsjkfsdjklfvsddjkl;fdsjklk kjdfjkfkjf;kflsd kjfdkj;dka;s jfkd;ja kfdjak;j fkdajf kljdas; kfjdksajfkldasj;afsdfdasjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj fkdjakjfd;lajdkfdj;fsdajk


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ventura said:


> ewqklfdsjkfdsjkfsdjklfvsddjkl;fdsjklk kjdfjkfkjf;kflsd kjfdkj;dka;s jfkd;ja kfdjak;j fkdajf kljdas; kfjdksajfkldasj;afsdfdasjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj fkdjakjfd;lajdkfdj;fsdajk


 askdlfnmk seanmfpikmjkfhbm lkrghlk vmsmak;hmgs?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

huh said:


> askdlfnmk seanmfpikmjkfhbm lkrghlk vmsmak;hmgs?


kafsdkldfasjafdskls, jakjfka;sjkfld ! Meededh !!! afsdjklfasdkafsdkjfdskdsf;sdf .


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Gerbil said:


> My cigs taste like weed :/


lucky


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

This has been the shortest ****ing weekend, it literally feels like it's lasted one day


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This pizza has no chance...The Cheat wins again.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> This pizza has no chance...The Cheat wins again.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

\]\'
[]\[]\[]p[7655hg6gyy


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

What the deuce? There's an ice cream truck driving around outside playing ice cream truck music. Does he really expect to get any business in November?

I feel like I need to go flag him down and be like, "Sir, do you know what season this is? Now go home and make yourself some hot cocoa. See you in 6 months."


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"perhaps today is a good day to die!"


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

That was easy 1 twist off a cap and underage drinking here I go- again.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't wait until it's fully grown


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to be checking the mail every hour until it comes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It would be so nice to have a working buzzer for our apartment. I was home for that attempted delivery but didn't even know he came by because it's faulty


----------



## davers (Apr 10, 2010)

Where art thou cold weather? Come hither to Texas... so that I may feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Hoooooly **** (the good kind). Wow.


Agreed! Wowzerz.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chocolate covered crackers are delectable.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

okcancel said:


> Agreed! Wowzerz.


:yay



Also, Timmies needs to stop putting cocaine in their tea. I swear I'm addicted now.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ahhhh chew


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Drink plenty of water and eat your vegetables.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

SASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASASA ehhhhhhhhhh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Here we go.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Lavender & sandalwood fabric softener + freshly washed and tumble-dried bedsheets = win.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally fixed the Windows Update problem on these crappy terminal servers! :yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"we rode our bikes, to the nearest park, sat under the swings and kissed in the dark"


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I fear that I am ordinary, just like everyone....
My life has been extraordinary, blessed and cursed and won....
and great loves, will one day have to part.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm Phenibut, K-pin, and Beer. Bad combo? well if you're prone to depression. then, *yes*

uhn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This is my December.... blah blah blah blah...blah

give it all away, just to blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

We found love in a hopeless place.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yay, I found another :teeth "ruffscalian" returns exactly one result on google.

Well, soon to be 2 I guess.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I fear that I am ordinary, just like everyone....
> My life has been extraordinary, blessed and cursed and won....
> and great loves, will one day have to part.


*is currently watching - The Smashing Pumpkins - Starlake Amphitheater, Burgettstown, pa 30th July (1994)* xP


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jhghjghhghf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tomorrow won't be so long after all!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Just realised how drained of colour my avatar looks, but it really was way too bright before.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I miss Justin.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> "we rode our bikes, to the nearest park, sat under the swings and kissed in the dark"


I don't remember doing this!:b


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

nothing worse than waking up too early. been sitting around since 7:30, woke up in a bit of a panic so can't really go back to sleep. still got over an hour 'til i leave. bleh!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish my boss would just take holidays for a week and stop wreaking my head. 

She seems to have low self esteem issues and for someone in her authority, she really lacks social skills (i know its ironic of me to say, but at least i know how to treat people nice).

Doesnt mean she's allowed to get away with talking to people like their stupid, and i have always said 'be nice to the people on the way up, cos you meet them on the way down'


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Therapy is balls! I want my money back


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm glad I've made you happier. You've made me feel better, too.

I don't think this will turn out the same as the last time. I wouldn't do that to you.

Also, I dunno wtf to wear today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Someone go shopping for me...please?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


heh so that was you that snapped my picture last night.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> I don't remember doing this!:b


heh I read that Mementine helps.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> heh I read that Mementine helps.


The memory is the 2nd thing to go. I forget what the 1st is.


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Jesus was a golden retriever...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I spend 98% of my time in my apartment...I walk to the grocery store and back, it takes 20 to 30 minutes, and the relief I feel when I get home is incredible. That's just so stupid...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a student...of the drums...and I'm also a teacher of the drums too ahuhhuhuh


----------



## Mds (Nov 8, 2011)

Jesus spelled backwards sounds like "sausage"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mds said:


> Jesus spelled backwards sounds like "sausage"


:lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's gonna go crazy here....weather wise.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I miss being intimate with someone (not sex as such) but intimacy! Its been too long. Most physical contact makes me uncomfortable. Feck!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Stomach why do you hate me today? I thought we were cool, man.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This 23 year old guy said "Hey, how are you doing"? to me in my Algebra class today. I don't know why because guys never talk to me, but it made my day.  He was good looking, too.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :lol


:LOL exactly!

Sesuj!

Hmmm...

As much as I hate to admit it, Justin Timberlake is pretty freakin cool.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, SA...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Rarely has a day passed when I didn't wish I had a box to store my wreath in.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Taco Bell <3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I be gettin anxious n stuff. My instructor for my online course offered to phone-tutor me on some material. I'm trying to prepare questions that don't make it sound like what my problem actually is (this entire chapter). She's going to ask me all kinds of questions I don't know how to derping answer and I'm going to look like your average dunce. :|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Phones + someone I've never spoken to before that also happens to be grading my work + learning = :afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Your the most brightest saw that light my way, so come home now, it wont matter anyhow, I gots feeling today's the day.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Speaking of today. It sure went by fast


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Good lord, lightning hit really close here. Maybe like in the park which is like not even far. I hate lightning.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmmm...surprise bird portions...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-15742121


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope these books turn out to be very good reads


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

Am I too squeamish to handle worms.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

why the **** do i even bother


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oookay well this calls for celebration beer.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm sooo glad she called today, she lit up my day.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I wonder how many mods I can get to visit my page at once.....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope life isn't a big joke because if it is, I don't get it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't worry because it is. But that's the thing, you're not _supposed_ to get it. At least, not while it's going on.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This is need agine (Photo has been edited to exlcude non PG13 words)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow. Did I really spell again like that? Too many (med/supplement/alcholhol reactions going on)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

IPhone, qorless while standing in the rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Oookay well this calls for celebration beer.


Where do you get it from? all my beer is boredom beer :help


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

just got off work from another hard day, and now im high chilling


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

President Obama arrived in Canberra today. Air Force One was escorted to the airport by five fighter jets. The buses followed a different route from usual so that he could have a clear run on his trip through the city. That was in the presidential bomb-proof car which has been brought from America. Anyone would think he is God.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had it with the world, too bad there is only one other option...


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I get nervous before singing/reading my poetry in front of people. Yet it's a much better kind of nervousness than the anxiety I feel when I'm just talking to people. I wonder why that is.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

My brain is so stressed out it it full of tiny little explosions that are slowly wiping out all my brain cells


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I miss Mia23 and Sara101. Those were the days.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

How flipping hard can it be to get a simple package delivered in less than a week?


----------



## davers (Apr 10, 2010)

I love butterflies - they are so pretty and peaceful-looking - except when they are in my stomach.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish I had canceled my therapist appointment tomorrow morning. Now it's too late to do so..


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

lol I'm so over everything


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

night training is cancelled cause it's too foggy and we might end up shooting each other. that's good. I've already spent the last 16 hours in the rain.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

No longer hiding in invisible mode.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

matty said:


> I miss Mia23 and Sara101. Those were the days.


I remember that :lol The Sara101 scandal was probably the weirdest thing that's happened since I've been a member.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> How flipping hard can it be to get a simple package delivered in less than a week?


 Complicated packages generally take less time though.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

This is annoying. It's like when you'd use one of your lemmings as a Blocker while you used two or three others to build a bridge from one cliff edge to another, and then when you went back to unblock the way, you found that the little f***ers had all turned back and committed mass suicide off another cliff that you'd failed to notice. It's annoying like that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Where do you get it from? all my beer is boredom beer :help


The fridge :b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i do not have moves like jagger.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hockey.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rdrr said:


> i do not have moves like jagger.


but you could have _moobs _like jagger. lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanria22 said:


> but you could have _moobs _like jagger. lol.


LOL

rdrr you are in good company my moves will clear the dance floor unless everyone's well into the liquor.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sanria22 said:


> but you could have _moobs _like jagger. lol.


lol, i googled 'moobs like jagger' and it led me to a few strange youtube videos


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Preacher on the radio: _"You've got you grow up! Come out of the wilderness..."_

My thoughts: _"I'd like to return to the wilderness. I'd either have better survival skills than I do in the civilized world or I'd be dead, both seem like better options"_


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i think i forgot what it feels like to be desired, and wanted. I feel like that item on the shelf that just sits there, unpurchased.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

They looked at me funny when I ordered the "milk steamer" at the cafe....even had to repeat it twice because I mumbled it the first time. "milk steamer"....just felt so awkward to say. Went back after a couple weeks and noticed they changed the name to London Fog. Guess that's a little better.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bed bed bed bed bed bed bed


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Astro! Such a cute, little rapper.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

jeans...... too ....tight.... hurts...... f*** it... they look good with this top! 

_*adds exercise again to things to do but never will do list*. :blank_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

42


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I need to remember that the only thing that matters is that it's a personal best. the fat wad of cash doesn't fit in my solid gold money clip.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Grapefruit burns my mouth, yet it is delicious beyond compare. A metaphor for....something? Maybe?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm going to see 2 of my favourite bands tonight. ****'s about to get real.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1am orderd pizza im gonna get fat


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm feelin goood


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> I'm feelin goood












/epic high five


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh man. Not this again. The darkness is back. F me


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> Oh man. Not this again. The darkness is back. F me


Light a candle.

:hug


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know what to do here ;-)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

"A locked door on a candy store is what you are..."

I want u, and I can't have you.

I will always hate you, f*kcing hate you for that. It could have been different.

It could have been amazing.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, because my train tickets were sold out (because I stupidly waited last minute to buy them), there's a good chance that I'll have to go stay in an airport overnight-not bad though, I've pulled all nighters for school before, I can do it in an airport.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Next time you want to procrastinate on something important- don't.

Good advice, amirite? :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have been in non invisable mode for 2 days , I already dont like it


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> The singer Bonnie Tyler had a husky voice, which was part of her appeal. She had some sort of operation which made it huskier, and a reporter asked her whether that were the real reason for having the operation. She was not amused.


My voice is more on the deep side,  :blank :no:rain


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I have been in non invisable mode for 2 days , I already dont like it


I can relate to that. :afr I almost feel naked when everyone can see what I'm up to.

----------------------
The only reason to why I fail is ironically because I'm afraid of failing.

:idea


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Stilla said:


> I can relate to that. :afr I almost feel naked when everyone can see what I'm up to.
> 
> ----------------------
> The only reason to why I fail is ironically because I'm afraid of failing.
> ...


Me too (made a thread about it) hopefully Drew will fix that , so users can stay online mode without people seeing what they are doing.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/user-currant-activity-tab-151316/



................ Ativan makes me lost of words :doh


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm and stuff.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've only been logged on for 20 minutes, and the fun has already begun! :lol


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Why can't I forget. Why can't I let go.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Registered for a painting class for next semester. SUUUPA excited. Finally get to take a fun class.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Citrine said:


> Registered for a painting class for next semester. SUUUPA excited. Finally get to take a fun class.


Awesome.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Post #1,947 in this thread for me. 

In another universe, I bet I'm a fun person to be around. :rain


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Considering wine therapy for those oh so mental times. I'm done with clonazapem. Occasional glass of wine..that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Things don't seem to go as bad as I plan for. Maybe I should stop planning to fail at everything when talking to people is involved.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's the eve of 1/3 of my life lived...should I live to a decent age


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

nnnnnnoooooooooo....

...wait a minute...yes.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

today is pizza day!!!

:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm so hilariously belligerent when I'm too drunk. I started talking to a bouncer with a Russian accent and saying "Comrade, can you call me a cab, it appears my phone has run out of battery." I must of sounded convincing because he started talking to me in Russian... then I was like oh I don't understand, I thought you were Polish. I got stopped by cops and searched (I refused to give them my ID asking what law they were searching me under...) then they searched me and when he was going through my back pockets I asked the cop "so do you come here often?"


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't talk to my family and I don't have any friends left. I don't like talking to myself and I don't have a therapist. I should take a vow of silence, as it would be easy.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I have been in non invisable mode for 2 days , I already dont like it


Yes, but everyone else does.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Me too (made a thread about it) hopefully Drew will fix that , so users can stay online mode without people seeing what they are doing.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/user-currant-activity-tab-151316/
> 
> ...


That's only if they are looking at your profile at the time though. So if they know what you're doing, then you also know what they're doing.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Why is that every time someone says "I don't mean to sound racist but..." they will always say something racist.

Why you people lie?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

^ haha, aww.. thats pretty funny though! 

~

Being nice doesnt get you friends. Anyone can be nice, its about being interesting, clever, smart, funny, sweet etc.... anything that is more than "just" nice.

Nice just puts you in a good position. Its the easiest good personality anyone can obtain. Because its just nice.

---------------

hate my stupid sa... hate how im so shy..


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Over 2000 page visits. If I had an attractive picture I could have achieved that sooner.

New profile pic?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The day of Belgian Wafffle delivery, a glorious day it'll be... I'll be wake, ring a restaurant, order Belgian Waffles for delivery & drift off into sweet, sugary heaven...a glorious day it'll be


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


>


Lol!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why is this website blue? Is it because it's a calming color?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well that sucked. They lost. Again. I need to start enjoying the match moment by moment. Probably will help me deal with anxiety too. Noticing my chest/breathing tightens up while watching matches.

........
Or just not watch them live :lol. Just watch the wins when replayed.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I kind of wish that I hadn't jabbed myself in the eye with my mascara wand this morning.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why do people truly join SAS? For what?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I kind of wish that I hadn't jabbed myself in the eye with my mascara wand this morning.


Pries away au lait's mascara wand and replaces it with an imaginary mascara wand. You will suffer no more au Lait. No more!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

mind_games said:


> Pries away au lait's mascara wand and replaces it with an imaginary mascara wand. You will suffer no more au Lait. No more!


:clap Thank you, kind sir! You have saved me!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rdrr said:


> Why do people truly join SAS? For what?


A sense of belonging, I suppose. We have a nice little community here, full of people who feel they are alone...here, they aren't.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

the cheat said:


> A sense of belonging, I suppose. We have a nice little community here, full of people who feel they are alone...here, they aren't.


It seems like some people expect too much from this site. You have almost thousands of users viewing the site, all with different expectations and agendas for joining and their viewpoints. Is this forum just a competition for who can garner the most attention, and if one doesn't receive as such, as if they were expecting it, or deserved it for some reason, they complain? Then again, isn't this what real life is also?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

^ people come here with questions. Not answers.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

rdrr said:


> Why do people truly join SAS? For what?





the cheat said:


> A sense of belonging, I suppose. We have a nice little community here, full of people who feel they are alone...here, they aren't.


this I suppose. I wonder if the reasons for joining SAS are the same as for choosing to stay on SAS.

--------------------------------------------------------------



au Lait said:


> :clap Thank you, kind sir! You have saved me!


:b


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I think there are people out there who dont genuinly have SA, and is trying to make their life a problem, which is really silly thing to do. 

Because there are people out there who are genuinly struggling in social surrounding, with real SA symptoms, and is trying to fight it.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Why do people truly join SAS? For what?


To feel normalised and a bit more humanised by what they previously thought they were experiencing alone.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Didn't do **** all day. Ugh, overwhelmed.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Its annoying when people dont speak properly and simple. 
Why say so many things, why cant they just use punchy words. 
straight to the point, and easy to understand.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My dad _finally_ agreed to let me drive his van around. Ridiculously excited!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Woe is me


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Finally deactivated my facebook!! :yay


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

rdrr said:


> It seems like some people expect too much from this site. You have almost thousands of users viewing the site, all with different expectations and agendas for joining and their viewpoints. Is this forum just a competition for who can garner the most attention, and if one doesn't receive as such, as if they were expecting it, or deserved it for some reason, they complain? Then again, isn't this what real life is also?


More importantly why are YOU here*?* ...I mean other than to pick holes and question people.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> More importantly why are YOU here*?* ...I mean other than to pick holes and question people.


The same reason why everyone else is here  It was just a rhetorical question.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

rdrr said:


> The same reason why everyone else is here  It was just a rhetorical question.


people are here for different reasons; SA, BDD, shyness, depression, to ask questions related to SA and their possible issues, to offer help to those that do have SA related issues.. etc etc... I was hoping for a more specific answer but if you don't feel comfortable answering it then that's fine.. I understand.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> people are here for different reasons; SA, BDD, shyness, depression, to ask questions related to SA and their possible issues, to offer help to those that do have SA related issues.. etc etc... I was hoping for a more specific answer but if you don't feel comfortable answering it then that's fine.. I understand.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...n-this-site-148412/index4.html#post1059441983


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Driving away from the wreck of the day, and the light's always red in the rear view.....


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My brother's going to be on Jeopardy on Tuesday (well, he already was; the taping was a month or two ago, but Tuesday is when it airs)! It's sort of exciting, but for the most part I just feel really nervous. It's going to be so surreal seeing my freaking brother on TV . . .


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

anonymid said:


> My brother's going to be on Jeopardy on Tuesday (well, he already was; the taping was a month or two ago, but Tuesday is when it airs)! It's sort of exciting, but for the most part I just feel really nervous. It's going to be so surreal seeing my freaking brother on TV . . .


That's really cool.  Did he do well in the show?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

laura024 said:


> That's really cool.  Did he do well in the show?


I don't know, because apparently he's not allowed to give anything away until it airs. So, I guess I'll find out when everyone else does!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

It really sucks that I won't ever see this person I made friends with last year again. I deleted his number and I don't know his last name. I knew him for two months and couldn't ask what his last name was.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

more krav maga training in preparation for our next destination - the west bank. we'll be in the only city where hamas rules. ****, i don't wanna arrest people. I'm not a cop.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Apparently I'm not as special as I thought. Mark Rippa has anxiety attacks too according to Kelly. If this keeps up I may have to rethink my orbital position on this planet. What's next, they're gonna tell me the world doesn't revolve around me?! I don't think so.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Buncha mods but 0 online !


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ It's entrapment - they will arrive later to see who has acted up


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I actually have to set my alarm clock tonight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My post count is 3,456..well, it was until this post. Damn, I hate this post.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

For some strange reason, I want to be a mountain goat.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Reading is boring to me right now; I find this sad.


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Sudoku! I've been doing several (more like a lot)... I should stop.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I am freakin' terrified


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i am afraid to ask someone back home if the dog's okay, with all the recent drama happening there - parents splitting up, grandmother dying - i'm afraid they might have gotten rid of the little guy


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Stayed up late for no reason, doing **** all today, let my teachers down and my self, ffs.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

babaahahahahaa So true^^^^^


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One of the new guys from work which I've only known 2 weeks got me an awesomely funny B-Day card, solid guy!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^^@Hiccups: Haha yes! :lol So true!
^^@CanBro: Happy B-lated B-day :heart


AHHHHHHhhhhh. Why is it saturday? Why can't it be Sunday? or Monday even? Too many days left till moving and seeing my guy. ffffuuuuu. I think my lack of cereal is making me grumpy and unable to function. I love cereal and this weak *** toast isn't fulfilling my breakfast and snack needs. I haven't eaten cereal in days, ran out of milk a while ago and don't want to spend precious bus money to go to my supermarket for more milk, and the nearby shop only has cow milk and soy milk, but I don't want soy milk, I want oat milk. Which can only be obtained by paying £2.80 to get to the supermarket and back. I do not have £2.80 lying around to spend just to get milk! AHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhh!!!!!

/end ranty thing


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

oat milk on cereal :3 and I thought I was the only one ^________^


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Introvert theme song.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> oat milk on cereal :3 and I thought I was the only one ^________^


:nw I love oat milk


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


hahaha omg

it's funny because it's true


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saturday's suck.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate when the conditioner doesn't come outta the damn bottle.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grrr I can't finish this season. Only have 1 goal, and that was a fluke. I have Torres syndrome.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Gorillaz said:


> grrr I can't finish this season. Only have 1 goal, and that was a fluke. I have Torres syndrome.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

With that a few more doors are open to me



Eliza said:


> @CanBro: Happy B-lated B-day :heart


Many Thanks!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

the cheat said:


> My post count is 3,456..well, it was until this post. Damn, I hate this post.


that is a lot of posts for the short time yhou have been here - dnag


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm kind of hoping they won't hire me, except that I really do want to be working again. I just wish I knew what I was getting into.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

gaahh I have so much work but I really want to go out and celebrate my friends birthday. I have been in hermit mode all weeeek. Sigh...only 5 more days till this madness is over.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

One thing I hate about winter is that it gets dark at 4pm.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Why do people always think I'm a nice person? I don't get it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like putting on my headphones and getting lost in the music.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I figured out why I don't like going to places by myself is because I don't like all the attention focused on me. That makes sense.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm queen of ignoring phone calls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I suddenly feel like lying down for a bit, but I have too much to do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A DNA strand made of gummy bears and twizzlers? I am so in. All homework should be edible.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Who's drinkin' whiskey out of a wine glass? CB is drinkin' whiskey out a wine glass, Why you ask? Because I broke ma whiskey glass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to shower, change, and go to Chinese Buffet!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I remember when this place used to be somewhat fun. There were people to laugh and and joke around with, but they've all either been banned or just moved on. I don't know why I keep coming back here.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Who's drinkin' whiskey out of a wine glass? CB is drinkin' whiskey out a wine glass, Why you ask? Because I broke ma whiskey glass


Lol, better than straight from the bottle, bro


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

In actuality no one is really that deep or mysterious.
You're the only one who feels it. No one else is as alienated as you.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Steckel, way to sting your former teammates!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I heard that a person who had end stage cancer died today, a day after being taken from the hospital to hospice. They were expected to live for a few weeks. I wonder if by going to hospice they feel the medical team and the world has abandoned them and because of this, their will to live weakens. Does this hasten death? Conversely, can hope and mental strength extend one's life?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Seriously, what are you? TMZ? :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, it's snowing.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel like heralding winter by reminding people that more snow and sub-zero temperatures are in the future. Just, you know, a small reminder.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I just realized I don't live in my parents house, I live in my older brother's house and my parents do too. :lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hadron said:


> ****, it's snowing.


I think you mean, **** yeah! It's snowing!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It's not snowing here yet, suckers.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

okcancel said:


> I think you mean, **** yeah! It's snowing!


it's our training season right now, meaning that we'll most probably freeze to death sleeping in the mountains. someone from my unit already got hypothermia last week...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll see ya when I see ya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> I feel like heralding winter by reminding people that more snow and sub-zero temperatures are in the future. Just, you know, a small reminder.


 Unless one lives in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You just wait six months :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hello


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> hello


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


[spoiler=um]how are you?[/spoiler]


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hadron said:


> it's our training season right now, meaning that we'll most probably freeze to death sleeping in the mountains. someone from my unit already got hypothermia last week...


Oh... I'm sorry :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I was super late to church this morning. I need to get organized and to bead earlier than I did.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Scary.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow it's not even midnight.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I got the moves like Jagger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jhanniffy said:


> I got the moves like Jagger


a 70-year-old man?! 
I don't think Maroon5 even realized what they were talking about :lol.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> a 70-year-old man?!
> I don't think Maroon5 even realized what they were talking about :lol.


I've seem some 70 year olds with the moves :clap:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jhanniffy said:


> I've seem some 70 year olds with the moves :clap:clap


I hope they still have their original hips. :afr


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I must be delusional... There's no other possible explanation.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Somewhere off the west coast of Africa there is a satisfied mosquito digesting my blood.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm motivated to change my life, but it's based on a delusion, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Somewhere off the west coast of Africa there is a satisfied mosquito digesting my blood.


Mosquitoes in November? That's crazy.

But yeah I've heard that the weather in Ireland doesn't change all that much from season to season, that must be nice...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dreafully waits for meds to kick in


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Mosquitoes in November? That's crazy.
> 
> But yeah I've heard that the weather in Ireland doesn't change all that much from season to season, that must be nice...


No mosquitoes here bro, I was in the Canary islands last week. : )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glad to see you back, JDRC!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

mick jagger is 70? jaysus



mrbojangles said:


> I remember when this place used to be somewhat fun. There were people to laugh and and joke around with, but they've all either been banned or just moved on. I don't know why I keep coming back here.


i'm not an old school saser by any means but i've found things have become less fun over the last few months, not as interested in posting or reading any more.
^the tenses in that were probably all over the place but w/e i'm frickin exhausted rn. zzzzzzz


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> No mosquitoes here bro, I was in the Canary islands last week. : )


Well... Now it's all starting to make sense.

Haha. Ooops.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

They fly :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Well... Now it's all starting to make sense.
> 
> Haha. Ooops.


Ah I wouldn't be surprised though, I saw a couple of little lizards here last summer. And I've heard some crazy stories about great whites off Scotland, So I'm sure a little mozzy could manage to get here somehow.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Somewhere off the west coast of Africa there is a satisfied mosquito digesting my blood.


So you actually were in The Canaries, *******!!! Thought you might of been winding me up!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had to go looking for a bridesmaid's dress for my sisters wedding for April 1. It was dreadful. :sus But at least I got to do some walking which I enjoy.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I really want to take a year of from uni. Not because the work is overwhelming or anything...just cause I'm so miserable and I know I'd have such a better experience and would grow so much more if I could just fix myself up first. My parents heavily heavily oppose to that though, and my sisters said it was a really stupid idea...hard to explain to employers.etc. But ****, thinking about it, it makes so much sense.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I put an X in my notebook at work for every awkward exchange. I guess I could graph them one of these days.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

how many animals have died from the 5 second rule in comparison to humans? thats what i want to know.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

njodis - 2
phone - 0

feels good, man.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am wondering why there aren't any threads about mail order brides on here... It would appear like a better solution.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to be in Australia, so badly  That's where my best friend is, so that's where I should be...right? Right. 
Now, who wants to donate $2500 to The Cheat Goes Down Under fund? It's a charitable donation and a tax write-off! (Disclaimer: No, it isn't.)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

It's almost over.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Sometimes you want something really bad but you don't actually want the thing, you just want to want the thing.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i've been imprisoned by a wasp.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like I'm being watched. However if my life was like The Truman Show it would have been cancelled a long time ago.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

It seems that prolonged exposure to fluorescent lighting *can* cause sun burn. My skin's peeling like paint on an old barn.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

oh that hurts, that really hurts, hurts a lot-I was pulling all "A" s the entire quarter and now it's changed to all "B"s


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^eeewwww uke.

It's Monday and it's a marathon. :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Everyday I have to listen to some douchebag honk obnoxiously outside of my neighbour's house. Or their horn is broken and beeps sporadically only when they are parked in front of that house.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Just got home from work. I have coffee, cigarettes and I'm listening to the Breeders (Pod). High point of my day.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.marcandangel.com/2008/07/07/25-acts-of-body-language-to-avoid/

My body language is horrible according to this.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

life's a trip


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

I want to live on a cloud of peanut butter.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I am actually looking forward to New Year's Eve. :wtf


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

YAY rainbow candycanes!!! Gotta go stock up. :boogie


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Lbp2... Y u no here yet?!

ALL CAPS... Y U ONLY WORK SOMETIMES?!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll never eat sushi, ever again. Laura024 is such a loser :/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, I'm not allowed to be inside the mall anymore unless I'm x-mas shopping and I know exactly what I want so I won't be distracted by boots.

I love boots.
I want like 5 more pairs.
And I could totally do that but it would be uber stupid.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Just thinking about how contradictory these two things are:
1. I love English as a subject... like honestly, I adore it.
2. I hate my English teacher's guts and how the class makes me feel like ****.

It's ridiculous. It's my favourite subject hands down but I really hate the class. The thought leaves me feeling strange and sad.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I wonder if you still read my posts... Weird I have no thought about that in months!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

My cat is licking pizza crusts.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

oh ****. New Inheritance book is out.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have to be the biggest baby in the world, when sick. I think my nose is going to fall off soon.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I just baked more cookies!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

1. I presented a skit in class and hardly cared what anyone thought.
2. I very much want to visit France or Quebec again.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perkins said:


> I just baked more cookies!


Did you add the gif after? Because I don't remember seeing it when I read your post about 10 mins ago


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perkins said:


> I just baked more cookies!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Nah, homes, James Van Der Beek has always been there to convey my enthusiasm.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

huh said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Guess it was busy loading for me when I read your post:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perkins said:


>


His left eye is scaring the crap out of me! :lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I need to stop listening to angry music....prolly why I cant get good sleep :b


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Could gummi bears be made out of beer?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> *Thinks of a good random thought*
> *Scrolls through the recent pages*
> *Finds some posts amusing*
> *Forgets original random thought*
> ...


+1


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm running out of space to put my books. Does anyone want a free TV?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't need to sell my soul, he's already in me. I wanna be a dOOR...a door. I wanna be adored


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I'm running out of space to put my books. Does anyone want a free TV?


Be careful. If someone were to take you up on that, you may find that you have entered into a binding contract.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I would like it to go on record that I was merely asking whether people like free tvs and the two statements were unrelated.

its analogue and it's pick-up only I ain't posting this hefty p.o.s


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

men and their penises. :mum


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

whiterabbit said:


> Last day of work today. I'm not going to miss quite a lot about that place but I'm going to miss her, the beautiful, crazy, Polish freak. I think I actually made her feel genuinely sad by leaving, which I wouldn't have thought I was capable of. It was quite touching. Apparently, I'm human.


Try to stay in touch with her. No doubt she's missing the beautiful, crazy, English freak she worked with.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Stop
*You must stop the following activities immediately.*
Stop any argument.
Stop shouting.
Stop any physical violence or threats of violence.
Stop any discussion with anyone.
Stop talking (for now).
Stop volunteering.
Stop spending money.
Stop driving (if possible).
Stop making important decisions.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish she would just write me back. I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Stop
> *You must stop the following activities immediately.*
> Stop any argument.
> Stop shouting.
> ...


and that is your 666th post?! :evil :lol


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I really should go and visit my dad this week, haven't seen or spoken to him in months.
Hopefully he's not deceased.:um


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My brother's appearance on Jeopardy airs today! (For anyone who happens to watch and is curious, he's Peter from Connecticut . . . )


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

anonymid said:


> My brother's appearance on Jeopardy airs today! (For anyone who happens to watch and is curious, he's Peter from Connecticut . . . )


:clap I will be watching. :yes


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

"Man is perishable. That may be; but let us perish resisting and if it is nothingness that awaits us, do not let us so act that it shall be a just fate."


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ffffffdaddddddsadddddd


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Can I start a thread, "Personally attack the person above you"? I just want to see people getting infractions or bans all in one place.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

saso said:


> men and their penises. :mum


*hits imaginary 'Like' button*


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Can I start a thread, "Personally attack the person above you"? I just want to see people getting infractions or bans all in one place.


Start it and I promise I'll be the first one to personally attack you.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you God


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> ffffffdaddddddsadddddd


Settle down there Ace


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

This cold is killing me!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

mrbojangles said:


> Start it and I promise I'll be the first one to personally attack you.


No, my threads always turn out to be duds, like "Insult the person above you," or "Apologize to the user above you." They just don't catch on.

But feel free to personally attack me anywhere. I'll convince the new mods that it was my instigation, and we need to test their fortitude against trolls like me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

We found dove in a soapless place.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking through my facebook profile, you'd think I actually have a life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

90 minute nap this evening.....njow I have a ton of things to do. :lol


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish I was Joseph Gordon-Levitt.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wait...that was the problem...

THAT WAS THE PROBLEM???!!! :shock

:blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

diamondheart89 said:


> We found dove in a soapless place.


Haha love it


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't even know what to do anymore. I am beyond lost.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

anonymid said:


> My brother's appearance on Jeopardy airs today! (For anyone who happens to watch and is curious, he's Peter from Connecticut . . . )


Hey he did good! Even the other two competitors forgot about the $2 bill. 
His one-hand clapping thing was funny too. I did find it weird that two of his answers were "crazy" and "palpitations". 



Neptunus said:


> This cold is killing me!


You and me both!  I get one symptom at a time...sore throat, then sneezing, then runny nose...headache...stuffy nose...aching body.

I try to remind myself that having the flu would be worse...and I try and be thankful that I only have a cold.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Settle down there Ace


K , 4 Valium later and 2 Ativans... I am a bit calmer


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

the cheat said:


> You and me both!  I get one symptom at a time...sore throat, then sneezing, then runny nose...headache...stuffy nose...aching body.
> 
> I try to remind myself that having the flu would be worse...and I try and be thankful that I only have a cold.


Fortunately, I didn't have to work today. I took some Sudafed, and it knocked me out for just about the whole day! Yep, unconsciousness is one way to avoid suffering! :lol

I hope you feel better soon! :hug


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

release the kitties!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> K , 4 Valium later and 2 Ativans... I am a bit calmer


Ha 4mg K-pin and a few beers here. Anxiety is gone, but now I'm really starting to question very deep things about myself hmmm I don't know where I'm going with this. Just a random thought I suppose........


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Fortunately, I didn't have to work today. I took some Sudafed, and it knocked me out for just about the whole day! Yep, unconsciousness is one way to avoid suffering! :lol
> 
> I hope you feel better soon! :hug


Thanks, it's probably the tamest cold I've ever had, but I'm still going to act like a baby about it, I never get sick because I never see other people who can give me what they have...one of the benefits of agoraphobia, I suppose. :duck

I hope you feel better yesterday!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

leonardess said:


> release the kitties!


I'm on board with this idea. Release them near me...so that I can apprehend one...and scratch it's neck while I hold it like a baby...:um


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the attack kitties?? are you crazy? or just awesomely brave? have you seen their teeth? their terrible, gnashing teeth? Oh the humanity!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, thankfully that's over. It wasn't a full moon, so it must have been the legendary _Curse of the 666th Post._
:fall


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I need to stop breaking down in public lol it's becoming a bad habit.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I keep getting fatter.. I am gyming.. and eating.. 
its not working out...

its hard to resist eating nice delicious food.. 
and keeping in shape same time..

Its either one or the other..

How can someone really have a heathly lifestyle? 
Maybe I should just increase my metabolism, so I can eat whatever I like and look healthy.
But you are what you eat!

Decisions, decisions... cake or fit body... _I dont have a fit body _but it would help, if I cut back..

A friend of mine, lost so much weight and then the next month, it came back again.

Working out is hard to, its so painful. Losing weight is a pain!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

First snowfall.  Almost as beautiful as you are. :yes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/turkey-cock
it's a good word


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

If there's a god, I forgive him.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to see these Indie movies but they don't have it anywhere even on the net. I'm gonna have to wait till like next year to see it ugh.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

'war week' is over. my back hurts. my legs hurt. but I'm finally sleeping in a warm room on a proper bed. hooray!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> Maybe you need to be more determined to get/stay fit. Its not meant to be easy! You need to be focused and kick your own ***! Then you can feel proud!


Thanks for the support


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

the cheat said:


> Hey he did good! Even the other two competitors forgot about the $2 bill.
> His one-hand clapping thing was funny too. I did find it weird that two of his answers were "crazy" and "palpitations".


Yeah, he did really well; I was so impressed. I would just never be able to handle that kind of pressure, but he handled it really well. I was really nervous for him going in, but he proved that I had no reason to be. I love that he went for the $2000 clue right out of the chute in Double Jeopardy; I love that he went for a true daily double a couple clues later (and got it!), and I love that he bet the farm on Final Jeopardy (even though he didn't get it, and obviously it was a tricky clue). He definitely made a good showing!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

anonymid said:


> Yeah, he did really well; I was so impressed. I would just never be able to handle that kind of pressure, but he handled it really well. I was really nervous for him going in, but he proved that I had no reason to be. I love that he went for the $2000 clue right out of the chute in Double Jeopardy; I love that he went for a true daily double a couple clues later (and got it!), and I love that he bet the farm on Final Jeopardy (even though he didn't get it, and obviously it was a tricky clue). He definitely made a good showing!


That's so excitingl!! Is this anywhere online that I can see it??


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> That's so excitingl!! Is this anywhere online that I can see it??


I don't think there's anywhere to watch it online, unfortunately. There is a site that archives the clues and the results from every Jeopardy game, so you can sort of see how it went here:

http://www.j-archive.com/showgame.php?game_id=3765

And you can at least see a clip of him doing his one-hand clapping thing on the Jeopardy website:

http://www.jeopardy.com/showguide/thisweek/


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Your either anti-social or social-phobic.

Im not anti-social .. I mean I like to be social, I just have anxiety when im around others


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

After seeing the fattest woman in the world on Dr. Phil, I've decided I'll definitely never let myself get fat. :0


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

artynerd said:


> Your either anti-social or social-phobic.
> 
> Im not anti-social .. I mean I like to be social, I just have anxiety when im around others


I'm a bit of both. :um


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

And I'm done midterms! I plan to get re-acquainted with my good friend sleep tonight. It's been a while <3


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Why the hell do I even try


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

LYF. Love Yourself First.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

anonymid said:


> I don't think there's anywhere to watch it online, unfortunately. There is a site that archives the clues and the results from every Jeopardy game, so you can sort of see how it went here:
> 
> http://www.j-archive.com/showgame.php?game_id=3765
> 
> ...


Good for your brother! Love the one-hand clapping =D.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Seriously...seeing this **** makes me sick to my stomach uke


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Interesting video of brine falling down, freezing the sea floor. Looks so unnatural.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i feel like an ******* for not answering any of the pm's i get.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Super excited for National Gluttony Day. Gonna eat so much pumpkin pie. :boogie


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

alte said:


> Interesting video of brine falling down, freezing the sea floor. Looks so unnatural.


Wow thats really cool. Kinda sad though, I like starfish.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Four day weekend!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

So excited for thanksgiving but really don't like that I have to go to both parents houses.. Also so glad I get a long weekend!


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

Long weekend, hurray!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Waffles


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Pancakes


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

crumpets


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

That shift wasn't as hard as I thought....hm.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Life is painfully amazing.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

So.......... I had just finished the first season of the L word as my property manager arrives for a rent inspection... so there I am answering the door still in tears fresh from an epic first season climax, said a little hi and just waved my arm into my house. 

Shortest rent inspection EVER !!!!

0__0

:hide


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

oops I did it again.sorry M. 
and i admit it.. ok!..I like it here. but it has its days.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

This is my 1,500th post. :O


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The towel. It's time to throw it in. I can't do this anymore. Or rather, I don't want to do this anymore. I've lost everything. Including who I used to be.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> The towel. It's time to throw it in. I can't do this anymore. Or rather, I don't want to do this anymore. I've lost everything. Including who I used to be.


Pick up your camera and go for a long walk in the mountains. Talk your problems through with yourself and see what you need to do to get past them. :hug


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

^ Where's VLC?!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am warn outt, warn out I said !!


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

alien crack OG 

I am ****ing set for the day! Damn... I wish I could smoke you guys out.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm gonna skip lunch to save room for thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## kitty kat (Jul 11, 2011)

What would I look like if I was a man?????? 


meow


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Splendid.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate being sick, but I do like the attitude it gives me, when I'm forced to go out. 
I walk slower and don't give a **** about anyone or anything going on around me...it's nice.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta live like we're dying.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I been eating some fruits today and herbal tea. This is not normal for me, its been happening for 2 weeks now. Hopefully I will keep it up. I regret not doing that when I was younger though, now, all I can do is prevent my skin from getting worser by doing so. Not that it really matters, im single and I never had a boyfriend. I just dont want to age so quickly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

alte said:


> Interesting video of brine falling down, freezing the sea floor. Looks so unnatural.


Ahhh that was so cool. And scary. And....winter kills things =(.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

maan. I always think of the perfect thing to say right after I leave the conversation.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

how do people define maturity? I have this friend, well she isnt really. But she is really smart, I mean she is a leader working at top company's. Shes always negotiates her wages to get what she wants. Well now she is running her own buisness. The thing is, she keeps showing off how much money she has. She takes picture of herself with the cash and tell people to guess how much she has. Also, she always mentiions on her facebook, how much she spent on pampering.

Do people define maturity with smartness, or wisdom? It just makes me wonder..


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I had forgotten how good the programme 'nip/tuck' was


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh and my boss is taking a day off tomorrow, yeeeee-hawww  When the cats away the mice will play


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> ^ Where's VLC?!


VLC is more of a mediaplayer than a dedicated music player. VLC is awesome, the only program I use for video playback ; )

foo the win!...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

artynerd said:


> how do people define maturity? I have this friend, well she isnt really. But she is really smart, I mean she is a leader working at top company's. Shes always negotiates her wages to get what she wants. Well now she is running her own buisness. The thing is, she keeps showing off how much money she has. She takes picture of herself with the cash and tell people to guess how much she has. Also, she always mentiions on her facebook, how much she spent on pampering.
> 
> Do people define maturity with smartness, or wisdom? It just makes me wonder..


That's an incredible turn-off. Wow. Good for her that she's making money I am sure she worked hard to earn her spot, but nobody likes a braggart.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How did it ever get this late? I lost track of the time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

SANTA!!! OMG!! Lol yea Elf.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Avocado as a pizza topping is a hell of a lot better than you would expect.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1000!  

Things have sure changed since post #1


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure whether I should go to another thanksgiving-related get together or go shopping. I've been social all day, well most of the day. as social as a social-phobe can be. And I considered bailing out, preferring to fantasize about jumping a plane to Antigua or Florida or something like that for the day. Maybe I'll do both and then jump on a plane to Fiji.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

baked and just saw Clockwork Orange. yeee


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

One of my old aquaintences - he went to my school and was on my basketball team for years - just made the AFL.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Whyyyyyyyyyy did I watch Wedding Crashers on TV tonight? Just when I thought maybe I had gotten over Rachel McAdams, she goes and steals my heart again. 
Her smile, in that movie, makes me want to shoot myself in the face...in a good way.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

wow finally a holiday with tiny anxiety and absolutely no depression. Hot damn, there is a God.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

okcancel said:


> 1000!
> 
> Things have sure changed since post #1


Why yes, yes they have. :clap Woot 1000 posts :yay


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I want to sleep but I have to buy the GNOME on amazon at 5am! Also I wish you would get out of my head you suck. HAPPY BELATED TURKEY DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder how many had pie for breakfast?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

**** it. Life goes on.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

gilt said:


> I wonder how many had pie for breakfast?


 Perhaps you should make a poll about this.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well that was unexpected.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

gilt said:


> I wonder how many had pie for breakfast?


I was going to, but I didn't want to cut it.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I cant feel comfortable being myself around others, I really want that nerve to make natural reponses, natural laughter. Only my family get to see the real me. The ones who I'm able to be myself around are normally the ones who end up being my best friends.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not going to bed until this problem is fixed. This could be a long night.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Waffles





huh said:


> Pancakes





hoddesdon said:


> crumpets


:lol ^^



GunnyHighway said:


>






okcancel said:


> 1000!
> 
> Things have sure changed since post #1


Congerrrts on both :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am not looking forward to Christmas this year. :blank


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :lol ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Congerrrts on both :yay


Thank ya


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

So I'm back from a month (requested) temp ban, and suddenly there are a load more moderators, including the two people I nominated, thereby incontravertibly demonstrating how much influence I wield with the upper-echelons of SAS.

In other news....there is no other news.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ who are the two people you nominated?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, hi there depression. Nice of you to stop by and visit me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

huh said:


> Oh, hi there depression. Nice of you to stop by and visit me.


I know the feeling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know if I've had a full meal all day. I'm worried. I eat. Like three cows' worth of food. Where'd my appetite go? Someone just needs to order me a pizza. Problem solved.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Every time I see or hear the word "thesis" it makes me want to expel my stomach through my mouth. Completing mine has helped a bit, but the effect's still there. Maybe it'll be better once I find out whether I've passed, presuming the outcome is favourable. Clearly it'll be worse if it's not favourable.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

huh said:


> Oh, hi there depression. Nice of you to stop by and visit me.





IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I know the feeling.


:squeeze


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> So I'm back from a month (requested) temp ban, and suddenly there are a load more moderators, including the two people I nominated, thereby incontravertibly demonstrating how much influence I wield with the upper-echelons of SAS.
> 
> In other news....there is no other news.


:nw


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It tastes like ashes :cry


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Our trust is forever broken I can never forgive you now. I don't care, what excuse you have, you lied to my face and said you would never tell , as I am not the attention seeking person you are.

Attention seeking + drama = trouble and stay away... I should of known better.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I feel all warm and fuzzy, and it's all your fault!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

A psychic once predicted that, in 2012, Crown Princess Mary of Denmark would be instrumental in bringing about a law that would be known as "Mary's Law". She has just left Australia talking about the measures against cyber-bullying. Will that be Mary's Law?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be grazing by your window
Please come pat me on the head.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

^ wow that is really beautiful, did you paint that Hiccups? 

&

I found out my problem is 
*Dysthymic Disorder *


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I shouldn't have, but I did:blank


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Disarray said:


> I'll be grazing by your window
> Please come pat me on the head.


I just want to find out what you're nice to me for.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I like a guy who is positive, thinking about it, the guys who I did crushed on were positive people, they may not be happy at some moments but they were the type who would stand back up and try again. I like their energy of being a better person, they were active being too.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

There are some needs that everyone has, that aren't life-or-death needs but that will make your life miserable if you ignore them.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

**** emotions.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

The more time goes on, the more I can accept it. Making those I care for smile and laugh is the very reason I can do the things I need to do, and push forward. One person in particular....


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I saw the most beautiful eye today, Its so rare to see such a lovely eye, its the type that doesnt need eye makeup, its enhanced naturally.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I would think twice before telling someone what ad is appearing in sites you go on, bcos it only means what you been googling


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I know the feeling.


Yeah, seems to come and go. Quite annoying :blank



Ventura said:


> :squeeze


Thanks. I'm feeling better today. And I have groceries...woohoo!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Why can't they standardize the plug shape of those little Christmas lights?


----------



## CanILive (Nov 25, 2011)

Was Aunt Jemima a fictional character just created to boost syrup sales?.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

There is no real answer for the cure of SA, the answer is one you make. 
Answers could be:

- Being positive
- Something happened in life and it made you re-think and changed
- A word that moved you
- Thinking of an important person in your life
- Money 
- Believe in God
- Others.. 

The point is anything can change you, you just have to believe, that word believe is really powerful, if you use it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why am I drinking again??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

artynerd said:


> There is no real answer for the cure of SA, the answer is one you make.
> Answers could be:
> 
> - Being positive
> ...


:yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Where was this song hiding before?? It's so nice.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

When someone calls the home phone, the person's name and phone number appears on the tv. Mind blown.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Depressing sucks ***! WTF I hate this ****!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel like everyone I encounter wants to punch me in the face. Not a good feeling if they actually do. :/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What the hell is ****ing going on? I think I'm loosing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanILive (Nov 25, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


Loving it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

CanILive said:


> Loving it.


It's an awesome painting indeed but it's not a hiccups original (for the record..someone asked) 

top 25 autocorrects of 2011


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

this thread makes me feel normal and sane


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My little brother has a Facebook profile picture of him kissing his new girlfriend, with some corny *** message plastered over it.

Gag me with a ****ing spoon.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't desire anything and you'll be happy. All you need is food, water and a sense of humor. Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Well now that I am upset with my cell phone company, I have cleaned my house and am ready for bed!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need a life but don't want one


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My cramps are gone!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh. Waking up at 1:36 wide awake. Me no like.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

hakuna matata


----------



## CanILive (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn no cable.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MOVE YOUR BALLS


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i went to some base up north and this girl from some intelligence unit started to take the piss out of me cause i had my sleeves rolled up and had no coat. well it's not my damn fault! no one from my unit ever walks with their sleeves down or with a coat, no matter how cold it is. and if we did...well that's breaking an unwritten rule of the unit...not the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I loooooove sleeping and weekends


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

People always stop talking to me like right after a conversation is started. Am I that boring?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the Great Cakepop Experiment continues apace.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

laura024 said:


> People always stop talking to me like right after a conversation is started. Am I that boring?


That can happen to me so I dunno...I don't think you are boring just some people just stop talking.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you ever say "ow" when you bump into things even if you didn't hurt yourself?
I do. It's awkward.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

meganmila said:


> That can happen to me so I dunno...I don't think you are boring just some people just stop talking.


It's almost every time though. :/ Makes me wonder.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Do you ever say "ow" when you bump into things even if you didn't hurt yourself?
> I do. It's awkward.


All the time :blank Guess it's not as weird as I thought.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My social anxiety disorder stems mostly from feeling embarrassed over where I am at this point of my life.
I'm nearly 10 years behind my peers. I get panic attacks in social situations because I feel inferior, socially. And that fear is valid...for now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Do you ever say "ow" when you bump into things even if you didn't hurt yourself?
> I do. It's awkward.


lul

Yes... yes, I do.

And I feel your (lack of?) pain. :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

laura024 said:


> It's almost every time though. :/ Makes me wonder.


It's not your fault it's just their problem.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GunnyHighway said:


> All the time :blank Guess it's not as weird as I thought.


Apparently my sister also does this. 


njodis said:


> lul
> 
> Yes... yes, I do.
> 
> And I feel your (lack of?) pain. :lol


:b


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would really like a caramel macchiato right now!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought positive last night and it actually helped me but dunno if it will last...it always comes back with a negative.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I thought positive last night and it actually helped me but dunno if it will last...it always comes back with a negative.


Haha. Same here! I tried doing that yesterday and it worked okay, but today the negative feelings came back. :blank


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What's a movie with good acting in it? I think a movie with great acting in it is Hard Candy.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

meganmila said:


> What's a movie with good acting in it? I think a movie with great acting in it is Hard Candy.


Is that the one with Ellen Page where she *spoiler alert* holds the guy she meets over the internet captive? That movie was seriously messed up.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Is that the one with Ellen Page where she *spoiler alert* holds the guy she meets over the internet captive? That movie was seriously messed up.


Yes. I thought it was a great movie..you don't know who side you are on. Most of the people agreed with the guys side.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Yes. I thought it was a great movie..you don't know who side you are on. Most of the people agreed with the guys side.


I really enjoyed it too. I hated Page's character for most of the movie (especially during the fake castration scene). It's funny how at the end of the movie she basically convinces the guy to commit suicide and then goes to the mall with her friend as if nothing happened.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Phone...you win this round :blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just watched Coraline!...mind = blown


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm too fidgety today. No coffee for me tomorrow. It'll be a 'full dose Monday' with tea...or...decaf I haven't decided.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

meganmila said:


> What's a movie with good acting in it? I think a movie with great acting in it is Hard Candy.


my fav film... busy philipps is so underrated as an actress...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Man I just don't get people sometimes.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

it's been 11 days since I left the house and I really don't want to.... but I need food. %#&!#@*&!%^*


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hiccups said:


>


Oh this made me laugh thank you! :clap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I may be in love with Ellen Page


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I think I may be in love with Ellen Page


get in line buster xP


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I think I may be in love with Ellen Page


She looked good in that costume in Super lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Product Review:

don't buy one of them cake pop maker things. they don't pop, they suck! 

so, to save time I got a red velvet cake mix. now, I am not very domestimicated and looking at the pic on the box, I thought, what's all the fuss? it looks like chocolate cake to me...

two hours later, I am in the midst of what looks like a slaughterhouse in my kitchen. all I have to mix it with is one of those hand blenders. you would not believe the kitchen carnage. at this point, I try the cake pop popper thing, it fails to pop - more like a cake flattener, I take it all the way back to Target and get a refund. return home. three hours later, I have one decent batch of 14 cake pops. I popped my *** off to get them made. covered them with yellow frosting. tomorrow, phase II.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird is a lifesaver. Like the candy but better.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well, that's kind of what I was hoping for, only made using cake batter. all i got were semi spheres. hemi spheres, you might say. I suppose I could have taken two and glued them together with frosting, but the thing only makes 6 at a time. 

instead, I got a book on cake pops, and what you're supposed to do is bake a couple of cake layers like normal. Then, when they're good and cooled, you crumble em up and mix with some cream cheese frosting. roll into balls, then stick em in the freezer for 15 mins. take me out, then dip a lollipop stick in melted frosting and put into ball. dip the whole thing in frosting. then you put em in the fridge. they end up being quite dense and heavy. it's like....cake paste?


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know what to do anymore. I'm so stressed!!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I love that quote.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

not surprising, but still LOL at inability of jocks and loud mouth muscle heads to do simple math or physics. heard one talk about how he weighs 250 and lifts 400 pounds. numbskull, you can't physically lift something that is heavier than you. you'd get crushed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cold fission cure said:


> not surprising, but still LOL at inability of jocks and loud mouth muscle heads to do simple math or physics. heard one talk about how he weighs 250 and lifts 400 pounds. numbskull, you can't physically lift something that is heavier than you. you'd get crushed.


I suppose it depends on what you call "lift". weight lifters bench press, dead lift, and so on more than their weight all the time. it's common at the Olympics, for example.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

duck. I'm addicted to facebook tetris.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> ImWeird is a lifesaver. Like the candy but better.


<3


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

max4225 said:


> Kind of reminds me of whoopies with the thick frosting in the middle. Cupcakes seem easier to me. Or there was this treat I used to take in elementary school where you'd pour cake batter into ice cream cones, bake and then frost the tops.


oh hey... there's something I've never tried! Next: the cake cone!

by the way - what kind of cones were they? and you could just stick em in the oven and they won't burn?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ wow! those are great! and when they're all baked, you can put a big dollop of frosting on the top so it looks like an ice cream cone, then go to someone with one of them and give it to them and then they get all freaked out because it's all hot and all. I like it!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ugh..there's that feeling in my stomach. The one I feel when I **** everything up again. :rain


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I REALLY don't want to go back to class tomorrow.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Perkins said:


> I REALLY don't want to go back to class tomorrow.


Same. :|


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Not looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

the girl from Pentatonix acapella group is super adorable >_<


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful females are beautiful and intriguing... yet they are beautifully evil at the same time... sigh... why am i attracted to beauty. 

beautifully strange... if that is you in your avatar... i would do anything for you, just name it


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Need to find a home for Bo and Lynx. It's time.

"hello, goodbye, you know, you made us cry."

the grass is always greener on the otherside.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:con


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Perkins said:


> I REALLY don't want to go back to class tomorrow.


Is that you?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

okay, i have to disable adblock to see pics posted here from imgur.

interesting.



ah, forbid google syndication, ads gone again. great!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

cucumber is really good for your skin, try cut slices of thin cucumber and place onto your clean skin, for about 10/20 minuite, and it feels like your skin is drinking water. Very *nour·ish·ing*

and its good for you too  Do it!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i want lunch but i'm afraid of being attacked by insects if i leave my bedroom.

i really want lunch though. i'm hungry.

i carry a can of raid around with me, but i don't particularly want to have to use it. i've breathed in so much pesticide yesterday and this morning.

but that leftover singapore vermicelli is calling to me.

hmm..


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hiccups said:


>


Running over your sisters, like a BOSS!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^he turns left right at the last second... he wanted blood! :O bblloooodd!!!! :O:O:O


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

wakey...wakey...eggs & baci! haha Love that saying!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate when the milk in my cereal bowl splashes back in my face when cereal drops off the spoon!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

What to wear, what to wear...

Birthday suit? Makes sense.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I've been pronouncing hyperbole wrong all this time.

Well I never.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^hyper-bowl?


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to set all of your things on fire. You don't get to have things anymore. You won't adopt a minimalist lifestyle - you will adopt the lifestyle of a have-not. (I don't want to keep cleaning, keep cleaning, keep cleaning, to avoid feeling like I live with unsanitary hoarders...just not watching Hoarders is not the solution...fire obviously is.)


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

nap time : )


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

A female should never ever be subject to putting toilet seats down in their lifetime. Ever. Whatever idiot decided to come up with the idea of _unisex_ toilets.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Losm said:


> What to wear, what to wear...
> 
> Birthday suit? Makes sense.


 ???????????????????????


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> I want to set all of your things on fire. You don't get to have things anymore. You won't adopt a minimalist lifestyle - you will adopt the lifestyle of a have-not. (I don't want to keep cleaning, keep cleaning, keep cleaning, to avoid feeling like I live with unsanitary hoarders...just not watching Hoarders is not the solution...fire obviously is.)


Remind me never to invite you to dinner.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ???????????????????????


It's my birthday :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Deep breaths! Note to self: It REALLY helps your anxiety if you just look at your damn schedule. See? There is absolutely nothing horrible about that. You can cover for your coworker the 2 weeks she's away no problem. Part one of this stupid course will be over by they. Focus on the test.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Missing my cousin like crazy. And feeling nostalgic... Methinks it's time for a family party in which everyone shows up, even the relatives I dislike... immensely.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My cat pats me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am SO glad I got a break this weekend :yay


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I hate cooking for people I didn't invite over. On the bright side, they brought me a sack of oranges as a peace offering. A literal sack.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I finally turned my clock back an hour; I'm that lazy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate pie crust. I'm sorry pie lovers.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I attended my group therapy session today. I had a panic attack and wanted to get up and leave. But I toughed it out and stayed in the room. I am happy I didn't leave and was able to endure the session, despite the gravity of the anxiety that had overwhelmed me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why am I still alive?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Why am I still alive?


Clearly because you've pleased ceiling cat. u can haz lyfe. 



laura024 said:


> I hate pie crust. I'm sorry pie lovers.


BLASPHEMY! :spank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thinking about calling one of those suicide help lines. But I don't think it would be beneficial and just wast time.

I'm thinking I may need to go to the ER


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Eliza said:


> ^hyper-bowl?


yes :< I am so embarrassing


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn it. Must. Stop. Procrastinating. By. Posting. In. Threads. ARGHH.

Ohhh, and can't wait for International Night! So excited!!!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Thinking about calling one of those suicide help lines. But I don't think it would be beneficial and just wast time.
> 
> I'm thinking I may need to go to the ER





Jcgrey said:


> Goodbye,.


Hey, I don't know what's going on, but please, please hang in there! At least call a helpline...it could help. I'm sorry you're having such a hard time . If you want to talk, I'm here for you. :squeeze


----------



## SearchingforMe (Jul 15, 2011)

bangbros rocks.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:sus


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Damn it. Must. Stop. Procrastinating. By. Posting. In. Threads. ARGHH.


I agree. I haven't got around to it yet though.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, I made the mistake of napping and I ended up missing dinner and an opportunity to shower.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey you! eat a banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perkins said:


> Ugh, I made the mistake of napping and I ended up missing dinner and an opportunity to shower.


 Mr. Brando really is disappointed, you know :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Hey you! eat a banana :banana


Yes sir!

-------

omg what is wrong with me today? I keep dropping everything. Why am I so clumsy? :[


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

i miss school :rain


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

If I didnt had SA, my life would be so much better, I could even been famous. I can see the potential. But then again, it didnt happened. Nothing happened cos of my stupid depression and sa, that made me reject opportunity.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Thinking about calling one of those suicide help lines. But I don't think it would be beneficial and just wast time.
> 
> I'm thinking I may need to go to the ER


I really hope u get help, JC. FYI, I called a suicide help line just a couple of weeks ago. Two cops, and two EMS showed up at my door 20 minutes later. An ambulance took me to a county hospital. I was involuntarily committed for 48 hours. I couldn't leave, until the drs told me I could leave. I really hope u get help, just saying, be careful what u ask for.

Hang in there.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you. I did end up going to the ER they gave me haldol, ativan, and benadryl in an injection. Was there for several hours before they released me. Had to take a taxi home because of the meds. I am feeling much better today. Made an appt. with my GP to talk about adjusting meds.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Thank you. I did end up going to the ER they gave me haldol, ativan, and benadryl in an injection. Was there for several hours before they released me. Had to take a taxi home because of the meds. I am feeling much better today. Made an appt. with my GP to talk about adjusting meds.


I'm glad you are ok  I was worried.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Megan. I apologize to everyone for the comments I made yesterday. It's one thing to vent, But my posts were not appropriate.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you LI. I was actually surprised with the treatment I received while there. I had been admitted a couple times before, and Was treated like scum each time. This time, everyone was very courteous and I felt like they genuinely cared. I think that helped me snap out of it in a way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Thank you. I did end up going to the ER they gave me haldol, ativan, and benadryl in an injection. Was there for several hours before they released me. Had to take a taxi home because of the meds. I am feeling much better today. Made an appt. with my GP to talk about adjusting meds.


So glad to hear this! :squeeze

Too many SASers mentioning suicide lately. Not cool. :no


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

this is your wake up call buddy. Learn from it.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I crave a good burger right about now. *drools*


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there a new funny picture thread somewhere? I haven't been looking here in awhile.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Thanks Megan. I apologize to everyone for the comments I made yesterday. It's one thing to vent, But my posts were not appropriate.


No need to apologize bro. I don't think anything u said was innaproprate, glad u r OK. Good to hear u got some help.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> VLC is more of a mediaplayer than a dedicated music player. VLC is awesome, the only program I use for video playback ; )
> 
> foo the win!...


Damn, your screenshot has me intrigued now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

The next few days are going to be insane.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm in SUCH an awful mood right now. >,<


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Xtraneous said:


> Damn, your screenshot has me intrigued now.


Representin'


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate when the honeymoon phase melts away and you take the person for granted because you're used to having them around all the time or vice versa. They become less tolerant (or you become less tolerant of them, whatever) of what's bothering you and just see you as a wall to sound off on. And their fascinating features that you first found striking when you met become mundane and they're off (or you're off) to look for the Next Best Thing™. 

And once again, as always, I find myself being the one that's being taken for granted and I find myself bailing and not speaking to them until they initiate contact, even though the old habit will kick in and the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I like when someone quotes me when I really put some thought on a post and try to give advice on here, or an honest criticism, and agrees with me and quotes it. It makes me feel good that someone has acknowledged my existence and my opinion.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Why do I feel so disdainful on this day?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

can you be a narcissist and hate yourself so much, like, medically or whatev?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Pinball machines can be a lot of fun!
(testing mobile app)


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder if my boss will ever check my internet history and see that I visit this website? Sure he probably thinks I'm weird enough anyway!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> I wonder if my boss will ever check my internet history and see that I visit this website? Sure he probably thinks I'm weird enough anyway!


Don't give him the opportunity and delete the history any chance you get


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Don't give him the opportunity and delete the history any chance you get


Aha, I was waiting for this! You see, he's also the network administrator which means even though I have my browser set up to delete everything on exit, everyones browsing history is recorded by the server. He's like God around here, he sees everything!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Aha, I was waiting for this! You see, he's also the network administrator which means even though I have my browser set up to delete everything on exit, everyones browsing history is recorded by the server. He's like God around here, he sees everything!


Heh, what about Google Chromes incognito browsing mode?

EDIT:Nvm, might not work either xD


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Private browsing tab?

Edit: beaten. Fiddlesticks.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Representin'


I like your setup
Are we posting foo's?










It's not fully customised to my liking, I broke foo a while back and had to do a full reinstall, lost my configuration and didn't remember how to do a lot of the formatting codes.



rdrr said:


> I like when someone quotes me when I really put some thought on a post and try to give advice on here, or an honest criticism, and agrees with me and quotes it. It makes me feel good that someone has acknowledged my existence and my opinion.


Good point.



Tenebrous said:


> can you be a narcissist and hate yourself so much, like, medically or whatev?


That's something I've wondered. Usually narcisissits(sp, too lazy) are seen as people who are vain but what if you hate yourself and can't stop thinking about it? idk.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I know that a lot of people don't like to be thought of as merely a sex object. You hear it from feminists and so on, and rightly so nobody should HAVE to be judged merely on sexual attributes. Though come to think of it I'd be sort of thrilled (and astonished) if I knew that somebody found me attractive enough to masturbate to, even if they didn't acknowledge other parts of my personality. 
Hmm, maybe it's a stereotypical guy thing? i dunno.

yup, random thought lol.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a headache. Who wants to give me a back rub? pretty please.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeed Cookiesssss! XD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:afr Well that's _almost_ everyone


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jcgrey said:


> :afr


They're talking about you.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy ****, this might actually be happening.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm craving some physical closeness now.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

iTunes can read my mind.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

A comedian is someone who tells jokes.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> :afr


Just concerned!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I feel like i'm on the verge of a panic attack every time i research universities. Glasgow, Edinburgh, Stirling, Dundee.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm so freaking bored


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Eliza said:


> i'm so freaking bored


http://firstpersontetris.com/


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I feel so invisible. I am just that.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Eliza said:


> i'm so freaking bored


Hey!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> http://firstpersontetris.com/


That thing enrages me lol. TOo complicated.



meganmila said:


> Hey!


Hi 

------------
Dammit mods where's my name change? I don't want to be Eliza anymore


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Eliza said:


> That thing enrages me lol. TOo complicated.
> 
> Hi


How are you?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Will Smith is the greatest actor of _all time_.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

......................................................


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1,500 posts,,,, awesome ???

Also taking some pills- I want to feel numb again, wake up late 2maro ish ... good nite.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


> 1,500 posts,,,, awesome ???
> 
> Also taking some pills- I want to feel numb again, wake up late 2maro ish ... good nite.


Whoaaa, slow down! No passing me in posts!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Heh. I leave the Just For Fun forum, then forget I was just there and click it again. Funnyyyy


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Triple Sec YUM! Haha good end to a long day.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I dislike most of humanity.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I actually find some of humanity to be not soo bad. Then again, that's some.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Some of them are swell. I'm just in a crummy mood.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

This is beyond embarassing. I fell off the couch while I was sleeping, Monday, I think. Dived head-first, onto a hard-wood floor. I just got back from the ER, because I realized I had no memory of the last 2 days. I have a concussion. My blood alcohol level was .32, four times the legal limit, hours after I'd had my last drink.

My head hurts, really hurts. Man, I've got to stop drinking, I've got to stop this.

I'm too old to keep doing this.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been experiencing the strangest dreams, these past couple days.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to stop crying in public. Especially at work.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

my body is all bruises and cuts. well the only thing I've learned this week is that navigating through thick plantation full of thorns and **** with heavy stuff on your back is not a fun activity!


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Suit up!


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm-a-gonna freeze to death before I get a new car... >< Just 2 more weeks or so...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Rihanna isn't hot and her music is annoying...yep, I said it. I can't be the only one who feels this way...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Rihanna isn't hot and her music is annoying...yep, I said it. I can't be the only one who feels this way...


u no like repetition?!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

okcancel said:


> u no like repetition?!


I made it 1:30 into that video...I would need to be on some drugs to enjoy listening to that. It sounds like mainstream techno.

I think I'll stay stuck in the 1970s to 1990s era of music and hope things change soon lol.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Mother Nature these past couple days is seriously pissed. The wind has been insane and last night my power goes out. ALL I could hear was the wind roaring.

This morning when I woke up my backyard was trashed. I go out front and I see fallen trees. As a result, some parts of the freeway are now closed. And my bus route never showed up and we all had to take a different one and as a result, everyone was late to their engagement(s).

What is this madness today.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hmm what should I do today?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Not sure about the new look, Youtube. But I'm sure I'll get use to it.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Things in my brother's room are moving on their own, and random noises here and there. DEAR GOD. Why do I have to be alone in the house right now?!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Things in my brother's room are moving on their own, and random noises here and there. DEAR GOD. Why do I have to be alone in the house right now?!!!


 Ghost!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Watching the most intense Joe Rogan podcast ever...one of the guests is tripping, high, and drinking!!! ...and somehow he still manages to talk :con


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Ghost!


Noooo! :afr


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Noooo! :afr


Oh yes. It's coming for you


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Oh yes. It's coming for you


*crawls into the corner of the room and balls up into the fetal position*

lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> *crawls into the corner of the room and balls up into the fetal position*
> 
> lol


Nothing to be scared of maybe they are just curious. Try talking to them and say "go away!" lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's funny how your perspective of what makes life suck changes when worse circumstances come your way.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Love my doctor but always hate what she has to tell me...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I miss Carl Sagan


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

I love Vince Vaughn! Idk why.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

bananobama..


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I want my body back! :'(
Why me?!?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I really want to tell someone in my family of my desire to take next year off from university. Tried to tell my sister today but I couldn't do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*68,000th post!*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> *68,000th post!*


>_> ......... you gain like 1,000 post a month .... Congrats


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It is easier for me to read spanish than it is to speak it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> >_> ......... you gain like 1,000 post a month .... Congrats


:lol I have no idea....

But, thanks though .


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have to finish my research paper tomorrow.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Perkins said:


> I have to finish my research paper tomorrow.


Same here. :cry


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Youtube changed its layout. :?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

When I was told they had ran out of chicken marina:










_Never again._


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


I feel that this image could be improved if he were twirling his mustache. Much in the way that an olde tyme villain would.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Some people are 100% unreachable. I'm lucky enough to not have anyone like that in my life and I hope I never do.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> *68,000th post!*


eh! When you hit 100,000 that's a milestone.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

my machine-gun is so dirty. I've used it way too much lately. funny thing is, it never jammed when i used it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wonder if I could get myself to weigh over 400 pounds. I have no goals in life, so that may as well become one. Maybe I'll even exceed my goal and end up on TLC, with people knocking down my walls and removing me from my home using a forklift or something.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Do you like pizza? I saved you a slice.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Clinicals today. Last Friday at clinicals someone went into full cardiac arrest and I did chest compressions in an attempt to save his life. He died... but at least I experienced something so real...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I dunno what to wear D: THIS IS A CRISIS


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Cassette tape and pencil. Today's children will never know the link between the two.

My kids will never know the fun of playing records at the wrong speed.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

^ I love that thank you!

I cried last night for the first time in months. Now my face is all puffy. I hope my results come back today with something they can fix so I'm not stuck with this. UGHHHHHHH :'(

Off to the Court House for Jury stuff how wonderful. NOT MY WEEK.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd felt something tickling my leg on and off for around an hour then I looked down and there was a cockroach on my leg..... GROSS! it's virtually midnight and now I'm seeing things out of the corner of my eyes.. no sleep tonight? ...fml.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

It was interesting to know that there are people out there who do not use facebook, twitter or have an email address or even know how to use a computer. But it doesnt make them less wise or stupid. You can still have a fun conversation with them, and they can be really social and friendly.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It's so very windy today! I love the sound of the wind blowing through the trees and slapping my house. Now it just needs to snow!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a ridiculous person.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ten pages in one afternoon? No problem.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

A cold on top of all of this  Great.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> Ten pages in one afternoon? No problem.


Where is the '_unlike_' button?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Aw you can't Like yourself


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Liek this post if u think Justin beeber iz stUpiddd!!1!!!1


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> Where is the '_unlike_' button?


1.5 pages down, 8 hours to go. I think I'll take a nap. Lunch first, though. Maybe some tennis when I wake up.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoa there's a "likes' feature now? Interesting, Don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Like this post if your reading this in 2011!!  :lol


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

As I get older, I have more money that I can spend but there is nothing I wish to buy. Money can't make you happy or feel fulfilled. All this time, i thought this was a feel good lie perpetuated in society to keep the masses placated.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*wakes up* 16 notifications? wtf? *freaks out thinking I did something bad and am receiving spam hate* 0_o


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

next week will be tough. at least one day will be spent on helicopters and another one on wheels. the rest will be on foot, though. at the end of it we'll climb the highest mountain in the country...it's gonna be snowy and cold as ****. oh man, why don't i ever get sick at a time like this!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1,600 posts....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ARM CRAMP ARM CRAMP 

ok it's gone.

that was intense.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

My feet are freezing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so thirsty. There's also a flight of stairs between me and hydration. This is going to be a hard decision.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Huh....this doesn't bother me nearly as much as it use to. Swell.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Need to get off the computer and stop procrastinating now


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

buzzfeed.com/the-most-powerful-photos-of-2011


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Gotta run to the store for more beer BRB.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Nachos. I want them.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh no.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually did something tonight which is nice.
Maybe made a few friends  
A nap can improve ones day ten fold!
Also I rock at spoons!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Belt came off the washer again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

4am.

This is not good. 

I'm going to be a zombie this entire weekend.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My phone started ringing for the first time in months and I was in the shower. Legit excuse for not answering it. woohoo


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'll see ya when I see ya


I'll stay in contact with you online brotha.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2 days im still up ughh


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sleet and ice next week? Possible work from home days :yes.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

It's my birthday. Feels just like any other day. I can now go to bars, but I don't drink or dance. I'm bored. Oh my sad, sad life.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Estelle said:


> It's my birthday. Feels just like any other day. I can now go to bars, but I don't drink or dance. I'm bored. Oh my sad, sad life.


Awww cool, we're birthday buddies. :yay :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have weird pain on th side of my head, like a pinched nerve or something. This is the second day in a row. Maybe a nap will help.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm such a good guy. Sort of. Well, not really. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Sleet and ice next week? Possible work from home days :yes.


:clap:clap:clap



Estelle said:


> It's my birthday. Feels just like any other day. I can now go to bars, but I don't drink or dance. I'm bored. Oh my sad, sad life.





shadowmask said:


> Awww cool, we're birthday buddies. :yay :squeeze


Happy birthday to you both! :clap


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Eating healthy was a pain at first, since it wasnt natural for me to eat fruits or drink water. Im so lazy, I dont like biting apples or biting hard fruits. Thats why I didnt use to eat much. But now Im eating at least 5 goodness a day. And its not that hard now, because im determined to be healthy


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Boringgg...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's so damn hot, milk was a bad choice..


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I want to buy a couch today! Why must this be so difficult!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

can't win; dont try.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoa YouTube has just confused the heck  out of me


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanna be a Victoria's secret model....too bad I'm not tall...I'm short.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I just downloaded the new Metallica/Lou Reed album, and my God, what is this disc-shaped feces they're pawning off as music.

WHY WOULD YOU COLLABORATE WITH LOU REED, OF ALL PEOPLE.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I just downloaded the new Metallica/Lou Reed album, and my God, what is this disc-shaped feces they're pawning off as music.
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU COLLABORATE WITH LOU REED, OF ALL PEOPLE.


Because it _sounds kinda intriguing._ But when I saw that album I knew it would be horrible, with Lou Reed being 135 years old and all. So I didn't listen to it. Prejudice FTW.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Because it _sounds kinda intriguing._ But when I saw that album I knew it would be horrible, with Lou Reed being 135 years old and all. So I didn't listen to it. Prejudice FTW.


You made the right choice because Lou sounds like he's about to croak in every track and the music...ugh. It's like witnessing a marriage that is just doomed from the time you press play.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder if he is thinking of me.. even for a second.. 
I still not sure what my feelings are for him.. i'm a bit of a puzzle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chinese buffet night! :lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I need my weekly dose of exotic pizza.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I been thinking these past months why my brother has got super nice skin, no wrinkle at all what so ever and he is 30 years old. He drinks like 1 glass of water a day only. Not even 8 glass. So, that cant really be it. He barely eats fruits. Today I realise its because he been sleeping early every single day all his life, he goes to sleep at 11pm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2012 is going to be an interesting year.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

nutella+banana+bread = heaven
also homemade beef jerky is pretty darn good when you have a dehydrator and simple marinade/


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Whoa YouTube has just confused the heck  out of me


Yeah, same here. At first I thought my computer was running in safe mode or something. :stu It'll probably take a little while to get use to the new layout.



millenniumman75 said:


> Chinese buffet night! :lol


/jellyfish :bah


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I just watched a 14 minute music video by Lady Gaga:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Yeah, same here. At first I thought my computer was running in safe mode or something. :stu It'll probably take a little while to get use to the new layout.
> 
> /jellyfish :bah


I wouldn't eat jellyfish if my life depended on it. :lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

skygazer said:


>


 GENIUS


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drinkin' again....by my self


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Linda left her Facebook open on my laptop and forgot to log off. I feel like I should update her status and write something that degrades her character because I am a ***** and that's what *****es do.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

skygazer said:


>


I want this for X-mas!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Really wanted that piano tie...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Drinkin' again....by my self


:drunk What are you drinking?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"what have I become, my sweetest friend...and you can have it all, my empire of dirt!"


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sa ziza zecob dela dalou'a 
Boralea'e borale mi komi oula 
Etawuae'o ela'o coralia wu'aila 
Ilei pandera zel e' tomu pere no mo mai 
Alatawuané icas imani'u 
Barletas e'e barkia'a 
Pro'e lai e'le a pantou la'u 
Ilei pandera zel e' tomu pere no mo mai 

Sa ziza zecob dela dalou'a 
Boralea'e borale mi komi oula 
Alatawuané icas iwua'oula 
Ilei pandera zel e' tomu pere no mo mai


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

It's sad that my life can be summed up when I open chrome and my most viewed pages pop up...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh skin, why are you so acne prone? Doesn't matter though  

Your sweetness is what made me crazy about you.

I'M BAD. Hehe


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

In mathematics, an Euler brick, named after Leonhard Euler, is a cuboid whose edges and face diagonals all have integer lengths. A primitive Euler brick is an Euler brick whose edge lengths are relatively prime.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chinese buffet was awesome and I ate alone!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


>











=]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww crap I'm gonna be up at like..4pm tomorrow. 

Maybe I shouldn't have napped earlier, but oh well.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I really need to buy some new summer clothes.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the toughest week (physically) of my life will begin in a few hours. I've been in the army for over a year now and it only gets tougher and tougher. well at least I'm getting stronger with time. I'm almost 30 lbs heavier than i used to be last year. man, i can't believe i used to complain during basic training. now i carry heavier weights over longer distances and in much, much tougher terrains.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> the toughest week (physically) of my life will begin in a few hours. I've been in the army for over a year now and it only gets tougher and tougher. well at least I'm getting stronger with time. I'm almost 30 lbs heavier than i used to be last year. man, i can't believe i used to complain during basic training. now i carry heavier weights over longer distances and in much, much tougher terrains.


Wow - that's impressive, man. Keep at it.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

If my neighbors do not stop having sex at all hours I am going to lose my mind! I really want to move! This is insane I should not have to deal with this. I found the perfect place now I just need $200! haha bet I could make it work if I stop spending $$! Oh I really want to move! NOW....


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Went to a bar last night. Only because there was a band playing. It was quite a **** time. Well, time to do something with my life so I don't end up going to these kinds of places for fun.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish not doing anything outside of what I want to do were a possibility.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here comes the rain again....


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Here comes the rain again....







Heh, it's pretty rainy here too.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay I'm starting to see the outlines of the tendons on my foot again!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meganmila said:


> Heh, it's pretty rainy here too.


You're from Texas - you need it more than I do! :lol

This is how bad it is in Cincinnati this year - we don't need the rain.

April and November 2011 are the wettest months on record respctively.

Average yearly rainfall up to December 4th: 39.47" *we hit this around July 4th!
Previous wettest year on record: 57.58" (from 1990)
So far in 2011.....*66.76" +* (we are expecting another couple of inches in the next few days!)


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate when I want a person to die because they're so good-looking.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Found the cutest cottage to rent I hope I can rent it cause it's so ME! Aww I am in love with it if I could buy it I would really! Waiting for another email from them so I can look at it today! Oh I feel so excited about this but I do not want to tell my current landlord or my poor Dad who will probably help me move yet again!

Oh it has a cute yard and laundry room! I COULD HAVE A PET OH MY!

LOOK!


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

My son thinks he's making a homemade pizza for his birthday on Tuesday..He doesn't know he's really going to watch Chelsea play at stamford Bridge  Mwahahhahaha!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

helena said:


> My son thinks he's making a homemade pizza for his birthday on Tuesday..He doesn't know he's really going to watch Chelsea play at stamford Bridge  Mwahahhahaha!!!


:clapFair play to you.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

complex said:


> Found the cutest cottage to rent I hope I can rent it cause it's so ME! Aww I am in love with it if I could buy it I would really! Waiting for another email from them so I can look at it today! Oh I feel so excited about this but I do not want to tell my current landlord or my poor Dad who will probably help me move yet again!
> 
> Oh it has a cute yard and laundry room! I COULD HAVE A PET OH MY!
> 
> LOOK!


That is soooo adorable!!! I hope you get it!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> Note to self; Use your memory more often, stop leaving these ****ing notes everywhere.


 Including this one?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> That is soooo adorable!!! I hope you get it!


Oh thank you I just looked at it and it's an old country house so much character and so many stories I'm sure! The people seemed to love me and they even have chickens that roam around which is so amazing! :clap I negotiated the price down they just wanted to think on it for a little while and call me back. Oh I can see all my things in there it would be so freaking cute! :yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Spleens aren't meant to spasm.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I will never have a pet owl and it's too late to bake cakes. :cry


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I will never have a pet owl and it's too late to bake cakes. :cry


It is never to late to bake!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

complex said:


> It is never to late to bake!


I'm inclined to agree. I suppose what I really meant to say is that it's too late to bake a cake which I will inevitably eat in its entirety the moment it comes out of the oven. That's just not the way to a good night's sleep :b


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

tacocat backwards is tacocat


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I'm inclined to agree. I suppose what I really meant to say is that it's too late to bake a cake which I will inevitably eat in its entirety the moment it comes out of the oven. That's just not the way to a good night's sleep :b


Oh yes I fully agree with you on this! I just love to bake and figure it is never ever too late to have some fun! :clap Have a good night then! :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

complex said:


> Oh yes I fully agree with you on this! I just love to bake and figure it is never ever too late to have some fun! :clap Have a good night then! :teeth


I love the baking part too but for me it's a means to an end, i.e. scoffing the delicious products. I'm going to bake in the morning so I can have it for breakfast instead


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Must...not...let...her...pass...me

/spammodeengage


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love how you can change the brightness of electonics. Brilliant!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

gunnyhighway said:


> must...not...let...her...pass...me
> 
> /spammodeengage


tied again


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Putting Pumpkin Pie in the oven without dumping it all over is So Very Difficult! UGH I have a mess to clean up!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I think i'll stop using my messenger because I stupidly wait for people even when I know they're not replying back or coming online. Hm, and I think might as well disable email accounts and uninstall games.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I made a Facebook today. :blank Never thought I would, but I did.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

60 days to go.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> 60 days to go.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


Going on a plane...to meet someone from here. :love2


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Tacos said:


> tacocat backwards is tacocat


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i wonder if people who are 'saving' themselves for marriage, consider cyber sex as something that breaks their vow.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

productive weekend... what is that!?


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

WTF I'm gettin' tired of this back n' forth crap....and who the hell're you, my mother?? Keep it up and I'll deck ya!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

my doctor has switched me from xanax to valium/diazepam ..hhmmmmm. *researches*.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

HOLY TESTICLE TUESDAY, IT'S F-F-F-F-FREAKING F-F-F-F-FREEZING TONIGHT!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

hungryyyyyy


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

It's 2 am I am sick, high, eating freshly baked cookies and no one can tell me ****.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Sleep!!! Why can't i sleep anymore!?!?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:rubEmail


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wait, ICQ still exists? I haven't used that in like 30 years or so


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Liza Minelli is Judy Garland's daughter. I never knew that



Positive Thinking is a section on this website. I'd completely forgotten that. I never go in there


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I still can't get over how close I am to being dome x-mas shopping. I even bought a set of lights for my bedroom. Not for the window - the window's a mess and I need proper blinds. I just wanna set them up wallpaper style or something. 

I have a feeling it's not going to look like what I imagined...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm. Is it too early for a drink?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Hmm. Is it too early for a drink?


Is it almost 4 there? Maybe a little heh but oh well...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually I'm in Oregon and it's 13:45 or 1:45 But I'm thinking I'm going to go for it anyway. Nothing else to do. hmm


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> Hmm. Is it too early for a drink?


As Bugs Bunny would say, "It's 5 o'clock somewhere."


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This Stolen voices, Buried secrets show is interesting.....but also kind of makes me paranoid heh but I still watch.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

OK I started drinking. I may have to ban myself from the site later tonight.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't you hate it when anxiety makes you so awkward that you end up offending people unintentionally with the things you say?


I sure do.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hate all these damn holiday commercials.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

My tolerance for people is ever decreasing. Soooooo tired of the epic stupidity....><


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn this is going to be a tough week. Time to go super saiyan.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

thunder and lightning... :afr ..._*turns music up*_.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Life sucks -___-


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Found out I have a tremor : ( Going to see a neurologist.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

asdfgjdasf;jdsfdasjfdisjadfsjjkjsadklsdff;fffffffk ;__;


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:kiss:squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm getting a room mate. She weighs about 6 pounds and she ****'s in a box. :yes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm going to feel like so many kinds of **** tomorrow.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

This is my 500th post.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I'm getting a room mate. She weighs about 6 pounds and she ****'s in a box. :yes


Haha awesome! :clap Hope you don't get the itchies I got them and had to take mine back


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Email is the new phone call & text is the new email! What will come next?!?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

complex said:


> Haha awesome! :clap Hope you don't get the itchies I got them and had to take mine back


Thanks! My situation is strange, I've lived with this cat before so I know it'll be fine. It'll be nice to have her around! :clap


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the cheat said:


> I'm getting a room mate. She weighs about 6 pounds and she ****'s in a box. :yes


 Aw, she sounds adorable.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I am tired of getting PMs from one or other of the you-know-who's because they do not understand the Australian vernacular, I have expressed an opinion or made a true statement.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I'm getting a room mate. She weighs about 6 pounds and she ****'s in a box. :yes


So I see you've met my sister.

Just kidding >_>

That was a rude joke O_O gjfsyhdyjhfbvkfifsfklfsxbn


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Butt hair is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

Omg, my sons birthday today, we've all been acting like hes just making a pizza after school & watching Chelsea on the tele at the local gym lol. My nine year old old daughter keeps winding him up. What a little actress. 
"Are you coming to the gym tonight with us Izzy for my birthday?" He says

she goes, "nah gonna stay at home" Then she says do we have to have pizza tonight? don't like pizza " (chuckle chuckle)
lol
"But it's my birthday"
He's gonna open the glove compartment tonight to find Real chelsea tickets haha...

have no idea why i just posted that bleh final post.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

buzzfeed.com/12-extremely-disappointing-facts-about-popular-music


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh sleep sleeeeeeep where are youuuuu. I need you sleep. Come back.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:| fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Never been so happy to be mistaken for somebodies mom...:spit


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:sigh:tiptoe:rain:kiss:help


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love how my puppy will jump off my bed, grab a pen, jump back up and not expect me to take the pen away. She often does things like that. She's so cute ^_^


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^awww... makes me want a puppy... and miss my old dog - they are soooo cute like that.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

A bunch of boys are offering to help me move! : ) Ahh life is good!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Why did I spend so much time psyching myself up before leaving, only to get there and find the place closing just as I arrived....


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My brain's turning into a turd.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe I should take the chance.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

goon+juice=goose


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

im ill  .. I kept vomitin foam .. also I have a cold and flu. 

I'm enjoying gyming.. It was really painful and hard at first, but now It feels like fun.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My new manager at work keeps calling me buddy. "Hey buddy!" "How ya doin buddy?" Not sure how I feel about that.. :blank


In other news, I can't believe I turn 30 today. Help me I'm olddddddddddddd!!! /shrivels


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Happy Birthday, au Lait! :hb

Not to worry, 30 is far from being old!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:hb Have a good day and try not to have an existential crisis :yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Thank you both! :squeeze


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy birthday. 30 is young!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> My new manager at work keeps calling me buddy. "Hey buddy!" "How ya doin buddy?" Not sure how I feel about that.. :blank
> 
> In other news, I can't believe I turn 30 today. Help me I'm olddddddddddddd!!! /shrivels


Have you seen the South Park episode where Canada goes on strike for more money?
Hey Buddy!
I'm not your buddy, guy!
I'm not your guy, friend!
I'm not your friend, buddy!
I'm not your buddy, guy!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

au Lait said:


> My new manager at work keeps calling me buddy. "Hey buddy!" "How ya doin buddy?" Not sure how I feel about that.. :blank
> 
> In other news, I can't believe I turn 30 today. Help me I'm olddddddddddddd!!! /shrivels


Gah I hated when my old boss would call me buddy. He had the most condescending way of saying it too. He would pronounce it "bbuuudddyyy" instead of just saying it like a normal person.

Anyway Happy Birthday


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

hanging on in quiet desperation is the english way


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll no longer be mistaken for a dance major there again.

And by _"again"_, I mean _"until 2012, W Term."_


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm home :/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ That's funny, so am I.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

au Lait said:


> In other news, I can't believe I turn 30 today. Help me I'm olddddddddddddd!!! /shrivels


My time machine is in the repair shop at the moment. If you come back next Monday, it should be fixed then. It should be fixed then even if you don't come back on Monday.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

au Lait said:


> My new manager at work keeps calling me buddy. "Hey buddy!" "How ya doin buddy?" Not sure how I feel about that.. :blank
> 
> In other news, I can't believe I turn 30 today. Help me I'm olddddddddddddd!!! /shrivels


happy birthday!

I thought you were like...23 or something though. :con


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Happy birthday. 30 is young!


Thank you! 



the cheat said:


> Have you seen the South Park episode where Canada goes on strike for more money?
> Hey Buddy!
> I'm not your buddy, guy!
> I'm not your guy, friend!
> ...


:lol I haven't seen that one. The next time he calls me buddy I'm thinking of calling him pal in return, just to see what he does.



mrbojangles said:


> Gah I hated when my old boss would call me buddy. He had the most condescending way of saying it too. He would pronounce it "bbuuudddyyy" instead of just saying it like a normal person.
> 
> Anyway Happy Birthday


That's how my manager says it too! The weird thing is that I'm the only one that he calls buddy. I don't understand why..I can see myself snapping one day and screaming, "I'M NOT YOUR BUDDY!!!!" as I run around flailing and knocking down a bunch of merchandise.

Thank you! 



hoddesdon said:


> My time machine is in the repair shop at the moment. If you come back next Monday, it should be fixed then. It should be fixed then even if you don't come back on Monday.


Awesome! Can you drop me off during the Jurassic period? It's been a dream of mine to tame a dinosaur and force it to do my bidding. I assume it will be as hilarious as it seems in the Flintstones.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> I thought you were like...23 or something though.


Thanks! 

Nah, I'm an old lady. :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I'm home :/


Hey! How are you now?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just saw a homeless guy holding up a blank sign.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> I thought you were like...23 or something though. :con


:ditto


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh...just play the game and quit bothering me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I definitely don't feel like being here right now. I wanna be in some place where you can see the whole city light up as the sun sets. Just me. No one else. In complete darkness. Peacefulness.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Cherry Garcia, you filthy *****.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> I just saw a homeless guy holding up a blank sign.


 "Will work for paint and stencils"


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel lonely 

I just wish I had friends to hang out with for once :cry

I'm a loser :rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I feel lonely
> 
> I just wish I had friends to hang out with for once :cry
> 
> I'm a loser :rain


Same here!  :rain

:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Same here!  :rain
> 
> :squeeze :squeeze


Move to NYC soon then! :b


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Why does it have to be called "Words With *Friends*?" sigh...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Move to NYC soon then! :b


Trying!! :yay, me and my friend are looking at apartments in the queens right now :con


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tacos said:


> Why does it have to be called "Words With *Friends*?" sigh...


Man, people in my family were/I think still is addicted to that game. I don't even know what it is...like a word game?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Trying!! :yay, me and my friend are looking at apartments in the queens right now :con


Come live in Forest Hills! That's where I live! :yay It's a good neighborhood in Queens :boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Come live in Forest Hills! That's where I live! :yay It's a good neighborhood in Queens :boogie


That would be cool! , I cant wait to broke and living in nyc :rofl


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Man, people in my family were/I think still is addicted to that game. I don't even know what it is...like a word game?


Yup. It's a word game just like Scrabble. It's really fun and addicting only if you have friends to play it with though. You should play it with your family!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to post on this other site back in 2004/2005. I'm reading through old posts, wow it's funny.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I miss sleeping like I did back in high school nothing would wake me and I actually felt rested! Oh meds were good while they lasted!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I feel lonely
> 
> I just wish I had friends to hang out with for once :cry


 When I feel that way, I just watch the news for an hour or so and it cures me instantly every time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I watched Teen Mom 2 tonight. It was the first episode of season 2 and I kind of enjoyed it. I'm a bad person.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Didn't wannna get my friend in any trouble....:rain


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I just saw a homeless guy holding up a blank sign.


 Perhaps it is a metaphor for the fact that he has nowhere to live, or that he is so broke that he can not afford something to write with.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Grandma take me home.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

bop!










aww


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

What time is it?

Nap time!


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

laura024 said:


> What time is it?
> 
> Nap time!


Haha if anyone deserves a nap its you.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn random messages on pof, they're scary. Though this one made me smile


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wink emoticons are kinda creepy


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just one more day just one more day just one more day...


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Pajama jeans are one my new favorite things.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I should just bring a pillow to school every day.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Blowing out all the lungs as much as you can, and sucking air out of a whip cream can holding it as long as you can wow ... ermm *takes 4 more cans* - haha.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Skip_DJ said:


> Didn't wannna get my friend in any trouble....:rain


Don't worry it was taken care of he will be fine 

:squeeze I haz talkin to higher power.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

UGH how do I feel about this?!?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

--


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> ...About what? :|


Ugh it's complicated! No big deal.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

The wind is so strong I don't want to go outside >_< 

Screw the grad meeting! I wanna sleep.


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if i can steal this pen without anyone noticing. :afr


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Got a hair cut made me feel really great plus I got my eyebrows done for the first time I will not be doing that every month!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

complex said:


> *Got a hair cut* made me feel really great plus I got my eyebrows done for the first time I will not be doing that every month!


Something I've been putting off for way too long, I really need to get it done before xmas xP *doesn't like going to the hairdresser* :afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

These razor bumps are never going to heal while I have mono.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> Something I've been putting off for way too long, I really need to get it done before xmas xP *doesn't like going to the hairdresser* :afr


But you always feel so good when you get out! :clap


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

rhinoceros


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

complex said:


> But you always feel so good when you get out! :clap


but not as good as when I get home and get to hide in my room again! :yes


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> but not as good as when I get home and get to hide in my room again! :yes


I understand I really do I have been there before. Good luck! Take a friend or parent to talk to might make it easier! Or go in the morning less people will be out! Good luck.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess I could stay up late tonight....I dunno...I hate when it's late and you are hungry heh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drinking again.....aloooooone. God this is becoming a habit.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Drinking again.....aloooooone. God this is becoming a habit.


I wish I can join in on the drinking...I haven't done that since like March...heh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Whippits are fun


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Renea2011 said:


> Hmm I wonder if i can steal this pen without anyone noticing. :afr


No, you can't.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

So much joy in simply doing nothing.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> Will I ever sleep......


yes... I mean no.... wait... I'll get back to you on that.. don't fall asleep until I do.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> Ok...could you hurry up though I've got a train to catch. :afr


The answer is..........................the answer is............. pizza! just kidding it's yes!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

So does that banana riding whatever that thing is =D


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> No, you can't.


No =( But it's so pretty. I have a thing for pretty pens.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What a hippocritter.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Am I the only one who notices the amount of profile views we receive on here in comparison to other forums? I've been on another forum since I was a teenager, and barely hit 300 profile views the other day. I'm kind of a lurker on there too, but even more popular and outgoing members only have a few hundred views as opposed to a popular members on here who sometimes have well over 10,000+ views.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Am I the only one who notices the amount of profile views we receive on here in comparison to other forums? I've been on another forum since I was a teenager, and barely hit 300 profile views the other day. I'm kind of a lurker on there too, but even more popular and outgoing members only have a few hundred views as opposed to a popular members on here who sometimes have well over 10,000+ views.


answer (in picture form):


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> Am I the only one who notices the amount of profile views we receive on here in comparison to other forums? I've been on another forum since I was a teenager, and barely hit 300 profile views the other day. I'm kind of a lurker on there too, but even more popular and outgoing members only have a few hundred views as opposed to a popular members on here who sometimes have well over 10,000+ views.


Who has over 10,000 views here , do you have a list :b ? Only a few that I know of.. I know the highest view profile was 70k on here >_> haha.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggggggggggggg


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I know the feeling!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The wheels have come off my little red wagon. :rain


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I just want someone to hold, especially now.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> ^ I know the feeling!


:b I want to just do this :

jkdaskl;dkl;jksfldkjlfdasjkldakljdfsjkfdskjlsdfajlkjklfasdkjlfdsdffdasjklfdajkfdad *head facing down pounding on keyboard*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

MY legs are sore, but it was worth it.
Fun day.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I have bad skin because I always go to sleep around 3-4am in the morning
Barely drink any water a day -- 2 spoonful or just fizzy drink 
Dont eat fruits daily at all, can go a month without 1 fruit. 
Dont wear sunscreen..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I propose a toast. To SAS, my favourite way of procrastinating. Cheers mun! :drunk


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> SAS is like a box of broken naked dolls. We're all ****ed up in our own little ways. I'm sorry to annoy so many people, but truthfully I really like the people here! You're all pretty cool as far as Im concerned.


:high5

------

Why is it that the same unyielding jerkface always answers the phone when I ring work?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

awww^^^^^^^^^^^^

....


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

this week's been so horrific. it was pretty much experimental. like 25 percent of the force didn't finish because of injuries. some got hypothermia. some just collapsed. man, this is gonna leave a mental scar for sure.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I really need to get a little buddy to walk with : P 
Tired of waking up alone everyday.
I will employ a fuzzy friend soon I think!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

complex said:


> I really need to get a little buddy to walk with : P
> Tired of waking up alone everyday.
> I will employ a fuzzy friend soon I think!


puppy!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

xdxxxxxxxx


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

meow


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Doctor: How are you today?
Me: Alive
Doctor: Good. That's how I like my patients.

lmao


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Regretting taking HL math instead of HL history. They're having some really intense debates that I would've LOVED to be a part of. I feel like I am missing out on some interesting discussions. Damn it. I can't believe I decided on freaking math, freaking hell. 

And I'm so clueless when it comes to school drama. I never really realized just how much **** went on in the background... honestly, just ridiculous. There are so many other important things that need attention.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Who has over 10,000 views here , do you have a list :b ? Only a few that I know of.. I know the highest view profile was 70k on here >_> haha.


Haha, not off the top of my head. I actually remember the girl with 70,000 views, and I'm wondering how the hell she pulled that off.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

We are all free to wallow in our own crapulence.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

William Shatner

ooooooo. I thought **** would be starred out. Maybe that was somewhere else...

Edit: XD oh there we go.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate you IE 8. You're making my job much more difficult than it should be.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel like an old person today : ( I need a nap!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I took a shower at night for the first time in months.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a cavity. It's grossing me out. I don't want to chew on that side now!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nobody told me ANTM had started and now this episode is the season finale:? I also didn't know Alison Harvard was on this season either:blank


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

this is wack!....

though misleading it should say: "..tries to ban".

bikyamasr.com/islamic-cleric-bans-women-from-touching-bananas-cucumbers-for-sexual-resemblance


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^Pretty outrageous


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I have a cavity. It's grossing me out. I don't want to chew on that side now!


Oh they are not gross. HAHA!


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a hip-switch in zero-gravity, which melts to preschool the common lark.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I worked yesterday from 7am to 9pm with no breaks in between. 

Today, it was from 5.30am to 10.30pm with one 20 minute break. Atleast I could eat something during that break but seriously this schedule is wearing me down.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

meganmila said:


> I took a shower at night for the first time in months.


The first time I read this I read it as _"I took a show *last* night for the first time in months."_ :um Was kinda wondering how you managed that, lol.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally beat Internet Explorer 8 :yay


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

**** failed a final


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

need to pick it up at work a bit.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

2 broke girls, is a mighty fine show.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

One. More. Week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


> this is wack!....
> 
> though misleading it should say: "..tries to ban".
> 
> bikyamasr.com/islamic-cleric-bans-women-from-touching-bananas-cucumbers-for-sexual-resemblance





Jcgrey said:


> ^Pretty outrageous


I mean, really, what in the world would happen if she wanted to make fruit or vegetable SALAD for her family or herself?! She can't even slice a banana to put on CEREAL?! Islam is slowly revealing its true colors!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodnight friends, or good afternoon, whatever the case may be where you live. I'm off to bed here, Where I will hopefully be able to sleep.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Something's telling me that I didn't say it quite right.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday - and I should have been in bad twenty minutes ago! :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> ^ You should get to bad then.
> 
> I had an awesome dream. The kind of dream that a lonely man would find awsome. Thankyou subconscious! now Im awake and disappointed again...
> and for the first time Im not reading everybodies posts, because i care less :stu
> ...


how was she?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Goodnight friends, or good afternoon, whatever the case may be where you live. I'm off to bed here, Where I will hopefully be able to sleep.


 Sleeping hopefully is always better than sleeping without hope.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm done with school for the semester! And I feel like I did pretty well on my finals! Yaaaaay.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I'm done with school for the semester! And I feel like I did pretty well on my finals! Yaaaaay.


Woo, congratulations! That's great.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> Woo, congratulations! That's great.


Whoa, you're back on the site! Double yay!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Disgusted by .. everything.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mind_games said:


> Disgusted by .. everything.


even me?









:hide


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mind_games said:


> Disgusted by .. everything.


Take a long hot shower. You'll feel better.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> even me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone could be disgusted with you


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i wanna throw up.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^hmm, is there a _"what was the last thing you ate?"_ thread?


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

The sun just came out! I feel happier already


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

those that don't like cats or animals in general ...I apologise....

xP


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Why did I just look at Lindsay Lohan's Playboy spread.

Okay, now I'm officially awake.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

.. im so wrinkly... this wont make me too sad if I stop focusing on outer beauty so much.










-----

Ahhhhh >_< how embarrasing!!! Im so ashamed of my life


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Damn half the women on this site are now mods..shows where I've been


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Going to be extremely exhausted by the end of today.. but need to find my get up and go first lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

complex said:


> Oh they are not gross. HAHA!


Yes, rotting teeth is a perfectly settling thought.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yes, rotting teeth is a perfectly settling thought.


Ok ok point taken! I guess I am just used to seeing that! :afr


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

as they cling to others, are very needy, feel helpless, and become overly involved and immediately attached

:/ Hate to say it but kind of sounds like me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

complex said:


> Ok ok point taken! I guess I am just used to seeing that! :afr


That was the pretty picture of the bunch lol.
Why are you used to seeing them?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Waiting time for pizza...an hour and a half for it to get here!! :fall


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm... pizza sounds nice...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I make ONE joke about being pregnant and not knowing who the mother is, and now I see an ad on the top of the page for....MATERNITY jeans. :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That was the pretty picture of the bunch lol.
> Why are you used to seeing them?


Oh I work in a dental office! : ) They can be gross but when you see them all the time you get used to it!


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

nothing worth repeating :blank


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the 3 sweetest words I've ever heard: "I'm very patient".


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I make ONE joke about being pregnant and not knowing who the mother is, and now I see an ad on the top of the page for....MATERNITY jeans. :lol


I hope you're marrying the father. :um


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I make ONE joke about being pregnant and not knowing who the mother is, and now I see an ad on the top of the page for....MATERNITY jeans. :lol


you think that's bad - wait until your nipples get sore.

right about now, there should be an ad for some sort of nipple cream or something.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Doin' what u like, like.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

RiversEdge said:


> ---Grab somebody sexy, tell em hey - give me everything tonight


...this song is now stuck in my head.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Routine. Routine. Routine. Routine. Routine. ****.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

My heart breaks a little whenever I come out of Sephora having purchased a product(s).


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I miss the image thread :/


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> I think I miss the image thread :/


Start a new thread.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> yeah why the **** did that get closed????


A few people keep posting rude/offensive images that went against site rules and it got closed. People were warned but it kept happening :/

made a new one... ^_______^
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/that-funny-image-thread-155634/


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

The Invasion of the Body Snatchers bit from this week's Community was pretty darn amazing.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

meganmila said:


> as they cling to others, are very needy, feel helpless, and become overly involved and immediately attached
> 
> :/ Hate to say it but kind of sounds like me.


There's probably a lot of people with SA who are like that too :tiptoe


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Had a longer hour sleep, feels bit more refresh in the morning.. but still slight headache because of lack of sleep, so I will have to take a nap later on


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Karma always gets me 

I remember I used to make fun of people who count calories.. 
and look whos talking now


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The lunar eclipse begins in about twenty minutes time. It is a solar eclipse on the moon - the Earth is eclipsing the Sun. It can be seen on the west coast of America, and in Australia, and presumably in the places in between. If you fall outside that area, the part of the Earth you are on is facing the wrong way.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^Oh thanks, I wouldn't have known otherwise :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Good news within bad news? I'm finally working on my novel, but I'm avoiding an English essay.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

I completely forgot about doing Christmas cards!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Is having a special handshake a bff thing? cause its something I have with a past best friend of mine.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Dude where are me pills?!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I never want anything for christmas.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

artynerd said:


> Karma always gets me
> 
> I remember I used to make fun of people who count calories..
> and look whos talking now


 I count calories! lol

I got my research paper finished today and it's 3 full pages.  I feel like I accomplished a lot today.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

???


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Professor: Where else in history do we see someone eating poisoned fruit?

*Automatically thinks of Snow White*

Professor: That's right: Genesis in the Bible.

Oh....hahah.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for a run.....again.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

omg ouchhh!!!! I put a face mask on to long now my face is burnt


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

hahaha, I'm sorry but that cheered me up 

Yee girls are nuts. Why do that to yerselves?

This is what happens when you boycott the football channel


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> hahaha, I'm sorry but that cheered me up
> 
> Yee girls are nuts. Why do that to yerselves?
> 
> This is what happens when you boycott the football channel


'Twas was watching the Sports station and I forgot I had it on + 3 times the amount that was meant for ... ughh I took it off and skin is peeling off now... haha, it's meant to clean skin >_> .

Felt like I stuck my head in a snowy bank for 2 minutes.... still hurts >_>

We are nuts cos we eat a lot of nuts


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


> 'Twas was watching the Sports station and I forgot I had it on + 3 times the amount that was meant for ... ughh I took it off and skin is peeling off now... haha, it's meant to clean skin >_> .
> 
> Felt like I stuck my head in a snowy bank for 2 minutes.... still hurts >_>
> 
> We are nuts cos we eat a lot of nuts


I'm not familiar with that utensil, but a +3 setting is never good.

I wouldnt make soup that high.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I'm not familiar with that utensil, but a +3 setting is never good.
> 
> I wouldnt make soup that high.


No, I put 3 extra layers on :lol .....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ouchhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Uh Ohs trollz be trolling on sas!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Uh Ohs trollz be trolling on sas!!


oh oh oh link link link !Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> oh oh oh link link link !Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think the thread already got shutdown :rain, it was just stop masturbating now one in the frustration thread, and it started to heat up near the end :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a wonderful night! Not often I get to say that.
I also got asked out : P haha poor kid!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> I think the thread already got shutdown :rain, it was just stop masturbating now one in the frustration thread, and it started to heat up near the end :lol


oh oh oh .. sounds fun :b ... Possibly I should start... oh don't bopa me I know your gonna bopa me D:


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i have nowhere to hide my gun, so now I'm going to hang out with some friends with a gun. and i have so much ammo in my backpack...man, i feel like a terrorist. well at least if war breaks out in the middle of the street, I'll be ready.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a wonderful time tonight. It's nice to know there are people worth skipping out on being anti-social for.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This has potential for being the worst December in a while.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Had a blast at a school dance today! Didn't think I had it in me.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Crying makes everything okay, sort of.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont think i was too drunk last night - well at least i remember the night!!!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

boom! I had a good night last night, didnt get too drunk, (getting hammered at a work party is NOT cool), but just nicely drunk. 

I didnt think i looked great last night, but i got a lot of compliments off people last night, and yes, a few lads did chat me up, which kinda boosted my self esteem.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*stands under mistletoe*







...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

:time

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I just don't know...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


-


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> :squeeze
> 
> I did it wrong didn't I... :?


I'd say that was better than the right way :high5 "D


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> oh oh oh .. sounds fun :b ... Possibly I should start... oh don't bopa me I know your gonna bopa me D:


...Ill bops you anyway! :twak


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> For Christmas I always want a brand new year. Nothing more nothing less. I'm never/always disappointed.


:yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am inlove with someone buttt don't know it will work out :rain


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It's so cold, and wet.

What is this.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lassie bit me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ did you bite her first?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Taking my son to the movies soon to see The Three Musketeers. Finished getting the lights on my tree... haven't attempted the garland as the cat is in a very playful mood - not sure how that's gonna go... waited a week after the tree went up to put on the lights... maybe later tonight I can do the garland... and the ornaments. Time to do more chores so we can get going.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why did I brush my teeth _before _deciding I wanted a bowl of coco pops???


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I miss a few people from this place that I used to be close to. Unless they're hiding under different names, which might very well be the case, they don't even come here anymore. I don't even know why I come here anymore, either. I might as well be talking into a black hole.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

When you change, your friends will change.. true story.

I used to have friends and then they all drifted away.. I wont say they are bad friends, because they stuck with me for 3 years, feeling lame for being the only one making effort to keep in touch, while I just being emo me...

Annyways, now I have no friends  no real life friends....... I dont know.. I have a friend but we dont keep in touch, or hang out, are they still your friend?

Well, maybe not really...

thats why I have no friends 

forever alone..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ did you bite her first?


Lassie is a boy, silly


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ well, it sounds like a girl's name


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am about to run 6 miles for the third consecutive night. At 28F/-2c, it will be the WARMEST of the three nights!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh stomach, leave me be. You always feel so empty lately, but you're never satisfied.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am about to run 6 miles for the third consecutive night. At 28F/-2c, it will be the WARMEST of the three nights!


omg - that is a lot


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It's been a while.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It turns out that one of my roommates is convinced that I've been sent by the government to spy on him. He also threatened to attack me, and apparently threw a dining room table at my landlady this past Friday. I am really freaked out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> omg - that is a lot


I only ran three times last week, though and am trying to get back on track.

Trust me, it ain't an addition :troll. (I saw True Life on MTv today - addicted to exercise). There is NO WAY I could run much further than I do already. It's almost impossible without dehydrating.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

what are you doing, rosie!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

fail :blank


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> It turns out that one of my roommates is convinced that I've been sent by the government to spy on him. He also threatened to attack me, and apparently threw a dining room table at my landlady this past Friday. I am really freaked out.


Maybe he forgot to take his meds or something. Seems like behavior typical of that situation.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I only ran three times last week, though and am trying to get back on track.
> 
> Trust me, it ain't an addition :troll. (I saw True Life on MTv today - addicted to exercise). There is NO WAY I could run much further than I do already. It's almost impossible without dehydrating.


:lol sure


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

mrbojangles said:


> Maybe he forgot to take his meds or something. Seems like behavior typical of that situation.


My understanding is that he's not taking any medication at all, so it's not exactly clear what has caused the flare-up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> omg - that is a lot


I only ran five. Now, I know why I don't run three days in a row. I could have finished, but I didn't feel like it.

I am trying to lose a pound or two - I have eaten a lot since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I only ran five. Now, I know why I don't run three days in a row. I could have finished, but I didn't feel like it.
> 
> I am trying to lose a pound or two - I have eaten a lot since Thanksgiving.


Normally I have a rule for myself now, no exercising during the winter... but as soon as spring hits if I gained any weight- I double the weight I gained and work double it off :lol ..... Winter runs aren't fun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> Normally I have a rule for myself now, no exercising during the winter... but as soon as spring hits if I gained any weight- I double the weight I gained and work double it off :lol ..... Winter runs aren't fun


They're slower; that's for sure. It also takes as much out of me as a summer run. I was puffing steam like a locomotive this evening. My breath had a SHADOW! :afr :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um, you look HIGH, honey! :no (referring to the lovely model in this ad).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Did I actually just hear Stuart Scott on ESPN say "I'm not sure if 'weirdly' is a word, but it should be"? Seriously?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Today some creep snuck up behind me at the library and asked me if I wanted to go out with him. The way he did it really made me uncomfortable.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Can we skip a few months ahead to summer vacation


Yes, but you will still have to make up the winter later.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

"Pain is weakness leaving the body."


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope tickles me once again. And about the right time too. I just hope it won't fizzle out like it has so many other times.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't want to go to sleep because I know when I wake up it's back to my boring life and routine again.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ well, it sounds like a girl's name


the character of lassie is a girl, but the dogs were male


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> :lol
> 
> -- the medicine gave her a bit of 'extra' relief I'd say.


She's a little too overjoyed, I guess :spit


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Slept so amazing! Thank you benadryl!


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

I feel the best I have in a month


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

I saw a deer and a priest in the cemetery today. Nice.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man, for the umpteenth time I got bits of fish stuck in my teeth at _that_ spot.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Dayum!! Gorillas are strong.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

An itch on the bottom of your foot is probably the worst...you try to scratch it, but you can't scratch too hard or you'll tickle yourself.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh boy, I'm so ****ing drunk. trying to drown last week's trauma with alcohol. hope it works.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I slept for 23 hours!!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Witchcraft said:


> I saw a deer and a priest in the cemetery today. Nice.


Sounds like the start to a joke.

"A deer and a priest walked into a cemetery...."


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

My hair almost goes down to my butt now : O
It needs a cut but not looking forward to calling the hairdresser :afr


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Double am.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

just wondering, looking at the photo thread, as some users who post are under 18, is a benign compliment about appearance ever ok, for the opposite sex, if there is an age gap of significance? when does a compliment imply something else?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I love texting, it makes scheduling work related activities sooooo much easier!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

woohoo! just owned an exam! :boogie 
one more finals to go for this week


----------



## forumzero (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that is a fascinating element, it made me suppose a bit. Thanks for sparking my pondering cap. Occasionally I get such a lot in a rut that I simply feel like a record.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

After listening to broken iPodFones for so long I'm really digging the sound from the left of these headmuffs.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's definitely winter, my huge static hair and dry skin tell me so. Yup, it gets colder and I only get sexier. 


:um


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> It's definitely winter, my huge static hair and dry skin tell me so. Yup, it gets colder and I only get sexier.
> 
> :um


Hey now stay inside with your bunnys. Stay warm. Would you like to borrow my jacket?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

lonely metalhead said:


> Hey now stay inside with your bunnys. Stay warm. Would you like to borrow my jacket?


Aw, it's ok. I has blankets :yes


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Aw, it's ok. I has blankets :yes


Ok. The offer is there anytime. . I'm under the covers as well. I'm not cold, just comfortable and lazy. Haha.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> It's definitely winter, my huge static hair and dry skin tell me so. Yup, it gets colder and I only get sexier.
> 
> :um


It's definitely winter here, my morning commute reminds me of the movie "cool runnings" except there's no lucky egg down my jocks. And the life size cutout of John Candy is starting to look a bit haggard:roll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It's definitely winter here, my morning commute reminds me of the movie "cool runnings" except there's no lucky egg down my jocks. And the life size cutout of John Candy is starting to look a bit haggard:roll


:teeth do you bobsled to work?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> :teeth do you bobsled to work?


It's on a pretty close par, although I do weight the front of the car/sled with my lunch. So I'd most likely be disqualified in real life:no


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

James Lipton is not 85.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

When I see someone with a fear of flying, I have an automatic instinct to start talking about aeroplanes to them in the hopes to lessen their fear. Luckily, I'm able to see the folly in trying that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont have enough bodyfat to keep warm this winter


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I _really_ need a haircut. Starting to feel like Cousin Itt.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

New fear factor tonight! Woot!! :banana


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jlkjkpfasdjklcxzcxzxjkCZXJKjkzxcjklxzcjklzxkljzxckjxc


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

rdrr said:


> I dont have enough bodyfat to keep warm this winter


Maybe you could borrow some.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> It's definitely winter, my huge static hair and dry skin tell me so. Yup, it gets colder and I only get sexier.
> 
> :um


Bahh, I know. I'm looking for a good product to un-staticify my hair. :|
My hands are usually dry to begin with and I dislike wearing gloves/mittens. Sexiest season ever.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> New fear factor tonight! Woot!! :banana


Holy bananas I did not know that show still aired. I seriously thought it was gone 5 years ago or something.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Holy bananas I did not know that show still aired. I seriously thought it was gone 5 years ago or something.


Haha it has! It was cancelled like a decade ago but they revived it! :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> New fear factor tonight! Woot!! :banana


 What channel?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

meganmila said:


> What channel?


NBC!! :banana


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> NBC!! :banana


:boogie That's so exciting....Yay!

It's on now!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> New fear factor tonight! Woot!! :banana


OMG WHAT!!! How did I not know this?

And, I'm at work . Can't believe I'm missing this! It better be on demand, or I'm gonna be real upset.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Once again....why. *sigh*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

**** this job.

That is all.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> **** this job.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

interval training on the treadmill makes me want to die in such a good way


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so bored right now.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

my socks are too big for my feet


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

All of the lights in here baby, extra bright I want y'all to see me


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Fear factor? awesome even though I missed it tonight. Oh how I loved those days of contestants eating camel spiders and stink bugs.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> **** this job.
> 
> That is all.


:rub

hang in there


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol thanks. I'm more miserable about something else though, and that one will take time.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

WTF is wrong with people of late??


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Skip_DJ said:


> WTF is wrong with people of late??


O.O Must be pms.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Lots of interesting threads around here tonight.

opcorn


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I just feel like I ruin chances with people. I mean duh that's why no one talks to me now....cause of me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

poor multinational corporations 

http://www.theonion.com/articles/guy-who-got-laid-off-just-glad-multinational-corpo,20646/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Holy bananas I did not know that show still aired. I seriously thought it was gone 5 years ago or something.


 It did go 5 years ago - the poster is a time-traveller.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

eh... i hate when people say this.. and im about to do it.. (so maybe i hate myself??)... anyways where was I? oh yeah, FML!!


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Sounds like the start to a joke.
> 
> "A deer and a priest walked into a cemetery...."


lol I wonder what happens next


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Witchcraft said:


> lol I wonder what happens next


How about...
A deer and a priest walked into a cemetary. 
The deer asks the priest, "can you help me?"
The priest says "make it quick, I've got a lot of funerals to get through today"
"I read in the obituaries that my friend's funeral was being held today."
"I can get a list of names of people being buried today if you like. What was your friend's name?"
"Jane Doe."

ba-dum-crash.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

avoidobot3000 said:


> How about...
> A deer and a priest walked into a cemetary.
> The deer asks the priest, "can you help me?"
> The priest says "make it quick, I've got a lot of funerals to get through today"
> ...


:lol

Well done!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Getting up at 3:30 to do papers due at 12. Forever testing my capabilities.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stomach not happy :blank


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

finally we have a real winter in December, last few years we have had almost no snow in December.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I admire people who have both personality and looks 

while. ... I have none of both


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mimi Rogers(she's 55) looked pretty good last night on Two and a Half Men


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Happy birthday to me.


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I feel like I'm part of a weird/mean experiment. 

Also, glad my hand feels slightly better because washing my hair with one hand is a beeotch!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I hate my brain .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't believe it's been over a year since I've visited this site. Wish you all well.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Im about to go andre the giant


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i need a hug


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ventura said:


> i need a hug


:squeeze


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I ate the food directly from my plate like a dog. :yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Happy birthday to me.


Happy birthday!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in love with my cat...she just moved in, after several delays, and she's being funny as she gets used to her new surroundings. It's gonna be nice to have her around. :yes


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

watching bbc interview at 5 in the morning with Duff McKagan and finding him really honest & inspiring.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> ^^ aw that's so cute <3


She's adorable...she weighs about 6 pounds and if cats could be diagnosed with social anxiety disorder, she would be. But she loves me.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ugh, the waiting list hasn't changed for weeks ._.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Up too late again. I'm donating blood tomorrow. Need more iron.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dear Santa,

Are you a Sugar Daddy? 

Sincerely,
A concerned dude from the Land of Misfit Toys.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

moxosis said:


> finally we have a real winter in December, last few years we have had almost no snow in December.


 That sounds like global warming. When there is no ice in December you will have to rename the country.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont know why I keep hurting myself.. I know what to do to be happy, feel better, but I am not doing it. All it takes is determination.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My room smells like baby wipes, which I suppose is an improvement from dog pee, buy it's still making me sick. 

Oh room, y u no smell normal for once?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

artynerd said:


> I dont know why I keep hurting myself.. I know what to do to be happy, feel better, but I am not doing it. All it takes is determination.


 I hope you feel better soon. *hugs* you can do it!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

honesty, I'd much rather be here than be that ******* who tortures new recruits at boot camp. really not my style.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Am I male and do I have an enlarged prostate? Yes and I .. don't know :stu


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's just not fair.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Epic food coma/beer nap. what year is it?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

okcancel said:


> I hope you feel better soon. *hugs* you can do it!


Aw, thanks! I feel much better now  
But will still have to work on myself, thank you for comfort! ^_^


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why do we tell people "Good luck" before they take exams? It takes a lot more than luck to do well; it takes preparation.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im getting used to the gym workout now. First time was a pain.. I felt dizzy and light-headed, almost fainted. I had no water. Its very important to drink water if anybody consider going to the gym. 

2nd time, not so bad. Felt tired easily and quickly. 

3rd - 4th time - was still quite tiring but was starting to get used to it. 

5th time was okay. My body is getting used to the motion now. And feel less tired


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I met a friend I haven't seen in two years at the blood clinic. Awkward conversation led to him getting my number and me dreading further meetings. And I didn't give any blood because my veins are too small, so I got a free stab in the arm.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish I weren't feeling so melancholy today


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't want to offend anyone I'm not but really religious people believe in Heaven and everything right? Then why are they so afraid to die when they keep on commenting that heaven is so much better and a Beautiful place....if they know where they are going why is everyone so afraid to die. 


My mind is weird sometimes.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish I were more patient or quicker in processing my thoughts. Whenever I post in the forums I go back and edit my posts 50 million times before I leave it alone because I keep thinking about the subject even after I've moved onto other threads. That's part of the reason I don't post that much anymore! I annoy myself! Gah! I'm so annoying! *bangs head on desk*


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

My best friend is the bomb. She always puts things into perspective


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

hoddesdon said:


> It did go 5 years ago - the poster is a time-traveller.


:b

I don't watch TV (I download a few shows) so I usually have no idea what's going on in TV land.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I don't want to offend anyone I'm not but really religious people believe in Heaven and everything right? Then why are they so afraid to die when they keep on commenting that heaven is so much better and a Beautiful place....if they know where they are going why is everyone so afraid to die.
> 
> My mind is weird sometimes.


This may come across as really dark but if I believed in an afterlife (and knew God wasn't gonna punish me) I'd probably kill myself right now. I mean it's the logical thing to do right?

Yep, that was dark as ****!!!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I finally bought a cell phone!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh man, Hubert Sumlin...RIP, ten days ago.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Cat's Cradle would make a good movie.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Music sounds so much better on my headphones....so that's it all music is only on my headphones.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> That's so cute. Made me smile! I'm glad you have each other.


Oh good!  She's asleep on a pile of clothes inside my closet, being anti-social. I'm starting to sound like a proud new parent who won't shut up about their kid. :lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The last date I went on went ok, but ughh we pretty much didnt click at all. finding someone you are compatible with is frustrating.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so incredibly tired.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dick Proenneke is(was) my idol.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like discovering new bands..even if they are old or whatever still I never heard of them.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

there are mother ****ing red ants on my mother ****ing bed!! :cry


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Oh good!  She's asleep on a pile of clothes inside my closet, being anti-social. I'm starting to sound like a proud new parent who won't shut up about their kid. :lol


D'awwwww. I go on about my cat for ages without realizing how parenty I sound. :um But seriously they are beautiful, amusing little creatures.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I like to listen to music that nobody listens to anymore.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's okay, I just need to stay energized.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Nothing brings you into the 'now' more than having to dart away from a suicidal flying bug. It's good to be reminded that other creatures on earth share our common human quirk of being bat **** crazy.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

"Well that bird doesn't have any wings…it's only got on leg." So many good lines from that episode...


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay - numerical OCD pattern break. I have had this thing where I need to log off SAS with a round number post count - 45, 50, 55, etc. That's slowlyy being broken, but tonight is the big one.

This is post *68,666*! :evil

If I don't wake up in the morning..... :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Merry Antichristmas :afr


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

what the **** is wrong with me. I've cut ties with everyone i know...again. except from the ones i have no choice with. army buddies.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Merry Antichristmas :afr


So it's summer during Christmas time there? Its' kind of like summer over here lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

meganmila said:


> So it's summer during Christmas time there? Its' kind of like summer over here lol


Yeah, it's weird eating roast turkey in summer haha


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm so unhapppppyyyyyy
I will never find love...


Im so un-lovable... nothing about me is worth loving. I have to get used to being single forever. Even if its sad to be alone. I have to face my destiny. I'm old, I cant find love my age, especially when I have no friends. I dont fall in love easily too. Even if I love someone, they usually dont like me back. So its always one-sided.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I hate winter. I never want to go outside when it's cold. I need a job so I can at least have an excuse to leave the house.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Too much coffee makes you poop. You've said this a thousand times, David. Yet you still drink 3-4 cups every morning... What's wrong with you?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wasn't born for this kind of living, but it's the only way I can.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought there was a new 'funny picture thread' started somewhere I was going to contribute to, but can't find it anymore.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Saddddddd

Hopefully new year, new start!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I thought there was a new 'funny picture thread' started somewhere I was going to contribute to, but can't find it anymore.


I noticed this too... Sad times.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Who are those people whos visiting my website? o.o
why are they still interested in me? its been 4 years of doing nothing.
Theres nothing to see…


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> I thought there was a new 'funny picture thread' started somewhere I was going to contribute to, but can't find it anymore.





ImWeird said:


> I noticed this too... Sad times.


 *that funny image thread*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh thanks. Guess I didn't look far enough back.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Make love, not war.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd kill for a pizza right now.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Grawwwrrr.
That is all.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

anxiety


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

im not sure if people read my post or not, I dont expect it too but its nice if people do. I just come here to say whats on my mind.. cos I have no friends to say it to 

this is how i usually speak if i was talking to myself.

I gotten used to having no friends that when someone wants to be friends with me, I tend to feel uncomfortable and just feel like it wont last. I want friends but I am not used to seeing people. I really dont know if I ever have a friend or not


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

All of my undies seem really tight. Either they've all shrunk simultaneously or my arse has expanded (significantly) over night. Logic would suggest the latter is more likely which is... troubling.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No roaches!


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

She got fired today!!! :banana Now I never have to see her again!!! :banana

:twisted :evil :twisted :evil :twisted :evil :twisted :evil


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

If my Lynx wasn't so beautiful. That would prob be my AV lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I went outside in my backyard and I heard some music and it sounds like someone is playing in a band for someone or they are practicing or it's just a cd. I dunno it sounds like a live band. I wanna go over there but umm that would be weird since I don't know who they are or which house it is hah.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*head asplodes*


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I booked an app. to have my hair done on tuesday! 0_0 .....first time in 11 months... now I just need to decide what I want done hhmmm. buzz cut? xP


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I want some black jelly beans and black liquorice. A strong flavor I've been craving for weeks now...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If I started now, I estimate it would take 3 years to undo the damage I've done to myself for the past 12 years. In just 3 short years, I could have an education, job possibilities, money...if I could just avoid daily-to-weekly major mood swings. I could forget my 20's ever happened.


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

Why do i push people away before they get too close?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm staying up too late again. Waking up for work is going to suck.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ so are you saying that you are a troll?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sooo tired... And I have to work for another two hours. -_-


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> Sooo tired... And I have to work for another two hours. -_-


...but just think about how happy you'll be in two hours and one minute. :yes


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is being on the inside of the outside the same as being on the outside of the inside?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

11:11pm friday 16th december 2011

apricot jam on toast

end message.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I need something, I am just not sure what it is.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> I need something, I am just not sure what it is.


spatula!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

12:08am saturday 17th december 2011

helped someone find what they were looking for.

end message.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> 12:08am saturday 17th december 2011
> 
> helped someone find what they were looking for.
> 
> end message.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Tgif tgif!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel all soft like a baby.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to accomplish something today.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

So today I just rememberd I didnt fill in that form, otherwise I be fined a big sum. *Phew* that I rememberd, I still have time. I also was working today volunteerly, I was so nervous at first in the morning as usual, always am. Then once Im there, I warm up and able to talk to customers. It does take practice, I was really bad at telephone answering at first, now Im better because I just know what to say now. Before I dont even say thank you, bye. 

It was snowing today aswell, it seem to be snowing every year. Didnt used to happen. As a kid, I used to love it. But not now that im an adult. Its annoying. I get slipperly and I cant go out cos its cold. But it is pretty.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Painful acne! Arrrrrgh


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I read about what that Shame movie is about..it sounds interesting but of course they will never play it around here....so c,mon internet have it.

Now they are saying one of the best movies of 2011...now it makes me wanna watch it even more ugh.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Purple elephants


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nap


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Marathons of my favorite shows = no life


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

nobody cares about me.. 

I wish I had a friend.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

sick, and working till thursday. lets hope it passes.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

@[email protected] Need to go shopping but reeeeeeeaaaaaaaallllly don't want to bother with the Christmas crowds


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

rdrr said:


> sick, and working till thursday. lets hope it passes.


Yes, Thursday will definitely pass.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Omg THE HEADSTONES still exist? 

Stuff like that makes me feel simultaneously more and less old.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I can write a lyric on how unloveable I am.. it will be a sad love song...


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy 1 year :kiss
:mushy :squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I want to try baking and/or designing clothes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yeah...listening to old alternative rock music is good. Yes nostalgia.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I can finally start my new diet


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope i win the bid. I want to play some Gran Turismo 4.

Edit:

I won me a Gran Turismo 4, and a Final Fantasy XII on ebay. Wheee!!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

had a wonderful day but not I'm over thinking everything of course!


----------



## Dellio (Dec 16, 2011)

How random is random?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> :blank No...


Shhh, just eat him next


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

It's amazing how good things can get when you work hard for them! Yah ME! All these years of work are really starting to pay off! Wooohooo!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

WOOH this was made almost 4 years ago.

... I wonder if coffee will keep me alive for the rest of the day.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

r.i.p. aussie chat crew


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> @[email protected] Need to go shopping but reeeeeeeaaaaaaaallllly don't want to bother with the Christmas crowds


Online shopping is a hermit's best friend.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cest La Vie said:


> Online shopping is a hermit's best friend.


Postage is a procrastinating gift buyer's worst enemy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Postage is a procrastinating gift buyer's worst enemy.


:lol So true.

-----------

What's with all the poo threads around here lately?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Life wouldnt be so bad if there was somebody in my life


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything feels like deja vu.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything feels like deja vu.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ :clap


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

if i miss the target (practically impossible with this baby), I'd throw a quarter of a million dollars down the drain. so no...no pressure.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Cest La Vie said:


> Everything feels like deja vu.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hiccups said:


>


WHOAOAOOAOAAAAAAooooooooooooooo ooOO.

----------------------------------------------------------------
Just bounce bounce bounce from place to place. At least the fever is gone. Sort of.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

watching cars 2


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There's this commercial about drinking and driving and these guys are walking around getting to their cars and I guess tipsy and there is this ghost looking person and I'm like huh? Then those ghost looking people that is watching them is supposed to be the police watching them. It just creeps me out...stupid ghost people that are creepy.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Liz Lemon from 30 Rock is the coolest person ever.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I miss the feeling I had when there was someone genuinely interested in my life, and found me worth getting to know. It's funny how something so simple made me happy and optimistic about life.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Eva Green is on my TV screen!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

And today I heard my neighbors next door have sex. The window was open and I was like:








And then I was like:


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a pretty great day again which is so nice to say!


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am craving sugar. Mmm cake. This is going straight to my hips.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Weee....hahaha.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm glad it hasn't gotten below 30 degrees here yet for the high...lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Why must doing good things involve getting up at 7am weekly


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I love you Man is gonna come on:boogie I love that movie....maybe cause of Paul Rudd.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My life was saved by rock'n'roll


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

life.....you suck -__-


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I hope to never learn the origins of pork sausages.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

steelmyhead said:


> I hope to never learn the origins of pork sausages.


*FROM PIG TO PORK CHOP: *
*How Our Ancestors *
*Brought Home the Bacon*
http://www.civilwarinteractive.com/ThisLittlePiggie.htm

A must read.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Type "let it snow" into Google and hit Enter.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Type "let it snow" into Google and hit Enter.


wow thats cool







thanks for sharing!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

everyone raves about them, but memoryfoam mattresses are terrible. the only memory I'll take away from them is an aching back. I love you and want you, tempur-pedic.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel so productive getting up at 7am on the weekend you guys should all try it! Now out to tea and brunch : ) Things are looking up!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Come on, fictionpress authors. Write your damn stories so I can enjoy their beauty!!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I don't understand... what's the appeal of that? It seems mostly uncomfortable.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nobody nowhere understands anything.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

My mood is changing like every 20 mins today. I am not sure what is going on. :s


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Type "let it snow" into Google and hit Enter.


Awesome! My processor nearly blew up though!  *asks Santy for new computer*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I know I just stole this from someone else but I never saw his standup stuff before tis pretty good!

Language warning!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm too tired to bake u_u


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dying note said:


> I'm glad it hasn't gotten below 30 degrees here yet for the high...lol


That has already happened for me down here. It only got up to 28F/-3c last weekend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to go buy more LED lights for the Christmas Tree shaped bush outside. One string of lights is not enough . Better still, I think I need a multi-outlet adapter while I am at it. Blue Light Special anyone?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

People dont take interest in you if you are ugly. No one cares if you have a sense of humor, or what music you like or anything.  

I wish I was pretty :'(


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

I wanna walk the earth like Jules says in Pulp Fiction.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

steelmyhead said:


> I hope to never learn the origins of pork sausages.


off-topic, but once I ate a cut of real pork and then some pork sausage and difference was so great, you could tell they put something else in the sausage. oh like leftover intestines or something.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

new emoticon:

P)

a blind, smiling pirate.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I love the way sounds and music bring color to my mind  Makes the process of drawing and painting flow so well.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh!







My thought to go along with the post would get me banned. So i'll leave it at that.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I have to take on a new hobby. Also my English is getting crappy.. I still dont know if crap is a bad word or not. I do feel it is though :/


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I hate when guys that work at the store stare at me I feel so uncomfortable I just stare off at something and do not look at them not even when checking out! I am so socially retarded today!!!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> I wanna walk the earth like Jules says in Pulp Fiction.


"so you gunna be a bum?".

xP

Pulp Fiction would of been sooooo much better if the movie focussed move on jules and vincent and didn't have that horrible scene in the basement and didn't have all the bruce willis nonsense.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish I could sit through a whole movie without OCD popping in and distracting me with 1,000 other things


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I wish I could sit through a whole movie without OCD popping in and distracting me with 1,000 other things


I tend to do that. Like I start daydreaming during movies or like doing something else in the middle of them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Back to this again. I need something different.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Unusual tornado warning for tornado that touched down near Salem, Oregon. During the Summer


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

year is 2392
*child:* mommy i can't sleep
*mother:* don't worry child. lay down as i sing you this ancient lullaby, passed on through my family for generations
*mother:* PARTY ROCK IS IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT EVERYBODY JUST HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> Pulp Fiction would of been sooooo much better if the movie focussed move on jules and vincent and didn't have that horrible scene in the basement and didn't have all the bruce willis nonsense.


No way...I'm just going to pretend like I never heard that.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perkins said:


> year is 2392
> *child:* mommy i can't sleep
> *mother:* don't worry child. lay down as i sing you this ancient lullaby, passed on through my family for generations
> *mother:* PARTY ROCK IS IN THE HOUSE TONIGHT EVERYBODY JUST HAVE A GOOD TIME


Nice. I sang it instead of just reading it as well :lol


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

albinos


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not going to be beaten.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Eating noodles
Swooning over poodles
Everybody knows I'm a mother****ing monster


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

the sub-forum with all the pictures and videos of the other sa'ers on here is ****in' FASCINATING.

...not in a creepy/stalker way. just wild to see people of all different walks of life all sharing my same problem. makes me feel a little less alone.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is pretty neat:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to cover myself in that and jump in a pool.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

artynerd said:


> I have to take on a new hobby. Also my English is getting crappy.. I still dont know if crap is a bad word or not. I do feel it is though :/


 You are right - bad word sounds ugly.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> This is pretty neat:


That is amazing I could use some of that! :clap


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

The great thing about a cold is I can justify taking nighttime cold meds and sleep really well for once!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

a like feature; how long's that been around?


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

The lions fight with never featured chromosomes, truly a craft of kinsmen.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have two right brains


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope this nap I'm about to take doesn't turn into a sleep.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

http://nyanit.com/socialanxietysupport.com

Yep.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I was planning to lose weight but I realise Im actually gaining more weight, because I am eating the same amount as usual, and now I am eating extras such as apples, banana and oranges etc..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Do guys like girls with glasses? I dunno I feel all left out cause I feel like the only one with glasses. I guess I miss contacts ugh.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Do guys like girls with glasses? I dunno I feel all left out cause I feel like the only one with glasses. I guess I miss contacts ugh.


My girlfriend has glasses and I love them. And the fact that with/without glasses are entirely different looks is pretty cool as well. So yeah, some of us do. Don't worry!


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Do guys like girls with glasses? I dunno I feel all left out cause I feel like the only one with glasses. I guess I miss contacts ugh.


Why don't you wear contacts anymore?

And the answer's yes!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

kiirby said:


> My girlfriend has glasses and I love them. And the fact that with/without glasses are entirely different looks is pretty cool as well. So yeah, some of us do. Don't worry!


I'm just self conscious right now. Every where I go the majority of people don't wear glasses. Mine are all thick lookking....ugh....I feel like it is distracting...but without them I would be blind so whatever.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Why don't you wear contacts anymore?
> 
> And the answer's yes!


Well.. the last contacts I got has white spots all over it and I can't wear it. I have to wait till January to order some more. So glasses for now.

Who is that? She's pretty.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Well.. the last contacts I got has white spots all over it and I can't wear it. I have to wait till January to order some more. So glasses for now.
> 
> Who is that? She's pretty.


I have no idea, I typed girl and glasses into google. Point is, she's good looking glasses or not. I've never seen a girl look less attractive wearing glasses. Also a friend's girlfriend actually looks more attractive when she wears hers.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> I have no idea, I typed girl and glasses into google. Point is, she's good looking glasses or not. I've never seen a girl look less attractive wearing glasses. Also a friend's girlfriend actually looks more attractive when she wears hers.


Thanks. I just feel all weird cause I feel like I am the only one with them. And don't even know if it's attractive or not.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Why don't you wear contacts anymore?
> 
> And the answer's yes!


First thing I noticed were those frames really suit her boobs *ahem* I mean face.

She could be wearing jam jars and you wouldn't notice:roll

MeganMila I think you're glasses are cute, for reals


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> This is pretty neat:


Hydrophobic surfboard, whoooooooooosh.

I came up with that okay, you all heard me.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> First thing I noticed were those frames really suit her boobs *ahem* I mean face.
> 
> She could be wearing jam jars and you wouldn't notice:roll
> 
> MeganMila I think you're glasses are cute, for reals


Dude, you will never, ever believe me but I genuinely didn't notice the cleavage till after I posted the picture! :stu


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Dude, you will never, ever believe me but I genuinely didn't notice the cleavage till after I posted the picture! :stu


I believe you.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I believe you.


Nobody likes a liar, especially Santa! :bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*picturing the conversation with an Irish brogue all around....

Eyes are up in the face, guys :lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont get it :/ 

Im not sure if im allowed to spam here  

I do have my own blog, but its boring and I dont write much. I write like I write here, something short. I dont really spend much time writing it cos no one will read it, its private. Just a place where I unscatter my brain.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Too many naps = headache


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Shameless +1 promotion. Bless them, at least they're still trying.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

This isn't fun anymore....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I should've stopped eating these wheat thins about a half hour ago.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^^I'm going through a similar ordeal with pretzels

People who have Mini Pretzel addiction often:


Continue to eat Pretzels, even when health, work, or family are being harmed
Eat Pretzels alone
Become violent when eating Pretzels
Become hostile when asked about eating Pretzels
Are not able to control eating Pretzels -- being unable to stop or reduce Pretzel intake
Make excuses to eat Pretzels
Miss work or school, or have a decrease in performance because of eating Pretzels
Stop taking part in activities because of eating Pretzels
Need to eat Pretzels on most days to get through the day
Neglect to eat or eat poorly (aside from Pretzels)
Do not care about or ignore how they dress or whether they are clean
Try to hide Pretzel use
Shake in the morning or after periods when they have not eaten a Pretzel


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe were all insane, and insane people are normal?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The sentence below is a lie.
The sentence above is true.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

See's fudge :mushy


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Maybe were all insane, and insane people are normal?


In an insane society, the sane man must appear insane!


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> *picturing the conversation with an Irish brogue all around....
> 
> Eyes are up in the face, guys :lol.


Funny story, talking to a girl last Thursday. Start to get nervous so instead of make eye contact I start looking anywhere else but her eyes. Then one of my friends chimes in, "Hey Kev, eyes are up here!", gesturing towards his face!  Lets just say I didn't talk to this girl the rest of the night! :no


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^awww..... it cuts out right when the doggy starts to maul the baby to death :/

http://twitpic.com/7vnb63


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Glansberg! Now, more than ever before, do we yearn for your explosive wisdom-nuggets to penetrate our mindpudding! Juice me!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Swollen glands.. feel like a bullfrog.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Never trust the date on the milk always smell it first! yuck!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I never knew the Village People were literally gay

arne't they?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Funny story, talking to a girl last Thursday. Start to get nervous so instead of make eye contact I start looking anywhere else but her eyes. Then one of my friends chimes in, "Hey Kev, eyes are up here!", gesturing towards his face!  Lets just say I didn't talk to this girl the rest of the night! :no


Awwww....I'd bet you actually weren't even thinking about her chest, just trying to keep a conversation - that's the horrible part.

I like the hat avatar, by the way :lol.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I used to be very weird cos of my SA, it was uncontrollable. When someone say hi to me, I say, Hi, hiya, hello, hey all at once


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks - I'll remember that when I have the dinero to spend :lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ow, my back!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Moodys point from the Amanda show is still hilarious.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish i had a helper monkey.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Today I went shopping, and talk is still cheap.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

4 slices of bread with butter is 1000 calories + peanut butter sandwich!
wow... 

my daily intake should be less than 1700 if I want to lose weight. 

Today i think I ate around 2000 in total :/


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

people who are easily embarrassed are more trustworthy, more generous and more likely to be monogamous


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

what am i posting here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shower :lol


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

huh said:


> I can finally start my new diet


HAHA, LOL ... Even the name of the drug is funny. Must be a joke? :|


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

What is this...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lazy calm said:


> people who are easily embarrassed are more trustworthy, more generous and more likely to be monogamous


Yes, that is right, so there is no need to be embarrassed. George Bernard Shaw said that the more respectable a man is, the more things he is likely to be ashamed of.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perkins said:


> What is this...


Clearly that's Bugs Bunny, dressed in drag, riding a really overweight horse down a cliff...he's probably trying to get away from someone, probably Elmer Fudd.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No, I know who that is but my question is...why.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

(thunder) Into the distance. Stretched to the point, of no turning back. ...how can I escape this irresistible grasp.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ice is forming in the tips of my wings......


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Swollen glands.. feel like a bullfrog.


I'd rather feel like a bullfrog than like a worthless pile of ****


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Shakedown 1979....cool kids... oh you know you know the rest!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

artynerd said:


> HAHA, LOL ... Even the name of the drug is funny. Must be a joke? :|


It's ok, The Onion is nearly indistinguishable from real news now. You don't have to worry about your milkshake threatening you by name just yet :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jersey Shore season premiere, January 5th:idea


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Perkins said:


> No, I know who that is but my question is...why.


lols ...bugs used to dress in disguise as girl bunny to trick elmer fudd into falling in love with him so elmer wouldn't try and kill bugs. similar to how the roadrunner would toy with wile e coyote xP


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Satisfaction: when you've flossed your teeth consistently enough so that your gums don't bleed.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

So... Harry is Snape's son? Did I understand the last movie correctly?

Edit: just looked it up. Negative on that. Snape was a good guy after all


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Need vast amounts of willpower over the next week. Where to buy some? :um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I don't think Will Power is actually for sale. You may be able to get him to go on a date, which is sort of like renting.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


> (thunder) Into the distance. Stretched to the point, of no turning back. ...how can I escape this irresistible grasp.





Jcgrey said:


> Ice is forming in the tips of my wings......


Someone has been listening to Pink Floyd!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

ica castle movie has a joyous end.i liked it


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Rawrr in a good mood


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I can tell by the way you stare of me while we watch movies that you love me so much<3


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

okcancel said:


> So... Harry is Snape's son? Did I understand the last movie correctly?
> 
> Edit: just looked it up. Negative on that. Snape was a good guy after all


No he was just in love with Lily, Harry's mother.

Unrequited love!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Jersey Shore season premiere, January 5th:idea


They are such role models. They would be train wrecks without that show. They are like overgrown teenagers. They are like 30 and stuff


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drinking and sas do not mix well. Actually, drinking does not mix well with me. Ugh. Moderation is the key. I've quit smoking. And started drinking more.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Losing weight is hard. I dont mind the workout. 

Its the food. I want to eat crisp, chocolate and cakes etc..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Drinking and sas do not mix well. Actually, drinking does not mix well with me. Ugh. Moderation is the key. I've quit smoking. And started drinking more.


:afr - uh oh. Alcohol has like weird fat in it.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

huh said:


> It's ok, The Onion is nearly indistinguishable from real news now. You don't have to worry about your milkshake threatening you by name just yet :b


Lol :b I did thought it was real! haha .. threat by name xD


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It's interesting how they mix the singular & the plural in this (amazing) story.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/healthy-two-headed-baby-born-brazil-192245708.html


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have nothing left. No passion for the future, nobody who gets me. The person I relied on so heavily has turned on me.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

It does not feel like Christmas time! Not even a little.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to go for a run - why am I not moving toward the door? I hope this is not agoraphobia!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*69,000th* post :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

The only thread I post in is this one and botthering thread :/


----------



## sophiek (Dec 22, 2011)

Seeing to meet this really cute blonde guy he´s american too


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This whole week it's felt like it should be one day later. Today should be Thursday and tomorrow should be Friday. If only!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to start snowboarding. I don't have any friends to go with, so I'm going with my brother and his girlfriend. I hope I can get the hang of it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> I'm going to start snowboarding. I don't have any friends to go with, so I'm going with my brother and his girlfriend. I hope I can get the hang of it.


Awesome, snowboarding is super good times. If you're renting a board though, be sure to get one with strap-in rather than clip-in bindings, it'll make a world of difference. Have someone do a push test on you to determine your proper stance. Also keep in mind that you are going to fall a whole bunch for the first couple days. It doesn't mean you suck or you'll never figure it out, it's just what happens. Hope you have fun!

Edit: Also, I just encountered a lady at the local bookstore who was looking for a book on how to make your own cat food from scratch. She ended up buying this instead: http://amzn.to/uT37Bl


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Be yourself Christina, your doing well  

Any one got some sleeping pills for me? 

Im off on my christmas holidays tomorrow, YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> *69,000th* post :boogie :boogie :boogie


WOOP WOOP, im jealous :bah are you having celebrations for the 70,000th post?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello22 said:


> WOOP WOOP, im jealous :bah are you having celebrations for the 70,000th post?


Possibly. Cybercake for everyone :lol.


----------



## sophiek (Dec 22, 2011)

Ready to go clubbing and get totally wasted. I´m ****ing young and life´s good. Can´t wait to start making new friends


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Have someone do a push test on you to determine your proper stance. Also keep in mind that you are going to fall a whole bunch for the first couple days. It doesn't mean you suck or you'll never figure it out, it's just what happens. Hope you have fun!
> [/url]


Someone is giving me their old board. I'm fairly certain that my stance is goofy, so I hope theirs is too. I honestly wish I started long ago, but I'm sure I'll enjoy snowboarding as opposed to being stuck at home. :yes


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

You know me, I hate everyone!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

/,/.s./,o///.,/ri /:/.///. ..e//../hugs


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I don't think Will Power is actually for sale. You may be able to get him to go on a date, which is sort of like renting.


:haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aaahhhh....diet ginger ale. No caffeine


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I have terrible cardio:bah and really need to get in a routine of running with my dog


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^I miss going to the park with my doggy..  
I don't feel comfortable going back there alone yet even though I desperately need to so I can lose some winter blubber.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Holidays from work today WOHOOOOOOOO Party over here!! I will make sure i dont lift a finger today at work (well, i prolly will, but i wont really push myself to work like!)


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Last day of work this week! I can not wait to take a nap this afternoon and start baking cookies : ) It's almost Christmas crazy!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just watched the first Harry Potter, and while I love the movies...the sheer luck and coincidences that help the main characters just happen over and over again.

The whole idea of the three main characters going to stop Snape (actually Quirrel at the end) is just plain stupid, unless of course the characters going down there are main characters and are protected by the luck that brings. Firstly, obviously Fluffy has to wait until they noticed he was awake, and had pretty much all gone down the trap door to attack. Secondly...WHY would THEY go after Snape? If main character luck was not on their side it was basically a self-imposed death sentence. Maybe the story isn't telling us that they were actually suicidal but decided to leave that part out, IDK. WHY did Quirrel try to strangle Harry instead of using magic? Even AFTER he tried to strangle him and turned to dust, he did the same thing AGAIN. Herp, derp. If not for that the series might as well have been called Voldemort and the _________.

Also, in the end...why are they congratulated for what they did? Foolishly try to stop someone they realistically have no chance to beat...when if Harry had NOT gone down there in the first place there would have been no chance for Quirrel to get the stone, as he wanted to use it. So basically what they did was sneak out at night, give the bad guys a chance, and be saved by main character luck.

Anyway, great movie  Love it! xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to get something accomplished today. :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My hands smell like crayons for some strange reason. :blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My stupid MacBook should be fixed by today


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## sophiek (Dec 22, 2011)

I don´t care anymore about anybody. **** everybody.


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

i want to paint and paint and paint ugly pictures that i pretend are pretty just because they use bright colors. i want to get splattered with acrylics and oils and watercolors.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I want one of these..


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Once again, I turn to the Urban Dictionary. Nowadays, I need it more than the OED.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I too would LOVE a Tommy Lee Jones!



Jcgrey said:


> I want one of these..


haha - I guess you could say i have a jones for Tommy Lee.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

lolI meant the memory eraser thingy :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My central nervous system is in overdrive.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I put the screw in the tuna


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I havent been to the gym for a week now. I would like to go everyday but I have no time. I want a tredmill, if only I have a big house I could get one.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I really wish I could stop thinking about this guy I haven't seen in over a year and have no way of contacting. Seriously, I'm trying to focus on things that actually matter. Stupid brain making me feel lonely.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I should do some things.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was so busy celebrating Millenniumman's 69,000th post that i completely forgot to celebrate my 2,000th post - woop woop :boogie :drunk :yay


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Haha wow, I just added 753 new songs to my iTunes. This is what happens when I don't clean out my music folder for a couple months.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to make more vegan pumpkin pie. I ate the entire last one myself.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Conan is awesome.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

If everything King Midas touched turned to gold, would that mean that his clothes turned to gold when he wore them? Would they be like golden thread or would all this clothes stiffen when they turned to gold? I was thinking that if King Midas wore gloves, then he could touch things like food and people without turning them into gold. No direct physical contact! But this raises the question: Is it only his hands that turn things to gold or is it any physical contact at all? If King Midas lifted food to his lips, would it turn to gold despite that he had gloves on? 

I was debating this with my roommate for like 20 minutes. I'm still not sure whether I'd want the Midas touch.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just submitted my word to Urban Dictionary.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

What if your life is a show and everyone knows what you do alone!?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sometimes, confrontation is good..


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> What if your life is a show and everyone knows what you do alone!?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


bahahaha.. that avatar!! =D


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

3 AM. Where you at sleep?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

no internet at home today. tethering my phone just to log here.


----------



## 40tree (Jul 10, 2010)

Estelle said:


> I'm going to start snowboarding.


 I'm so jealous of you.

If you ever wanna go snowboarding with someone who's guaranteed to fall down more times than you, then don't be afraid to give me a shout lol.

But seriously, enjoy yourself and have fun! :boogie


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

http://dudelol.com/DO-NOT-HOTLINK-IMAGES/Girl-eviscerates-quotNice-guyquot-comic-the-lost-panel.png


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

There was this friend I met on the internet, we got along really well. He was one of my best friend. I thought we could become real friends one day, but it didnt happened. We stop being friends. :blank

Since then, I stopped taking any interest in him. I realise there was no point, feelings drifted. I miss having a friend, I just want 1 friend at least who i can talk to, can be silly to and just be a good friend. But I have none  

I have another friend, she is also my net friend. We were like great friends, but feelings also drifted, its mutual. But she still emails me now and then. 

I just want a friend 

Like a real friend, someone who I feel is a great/best friend. Other than that, I dont really consider someone a friend unless they are that close. I just think of them as "someone I know".

This year I made and break friendship a few times. I hate that it happens.

Friendship does build up, but if somoene doesnt take interest in you in the beginning, they unlikely would later. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> I was so busy celebrating Millenniumman's 69,000th post that i completely forgot to celebrate my 2,000th post - woop woop :boogie :drunk :yay


Which one is his favourite?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*Chocmilk!









*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh seizure! wheres muh benzos...


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Conan is awesome.


I agree, Jason Momoa is a natural for that part! I've watched this movie at least twenty times...love it!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My cat is anti-social for 90% of the day/night, but when she isn't, she's a big suck...she hops onto my table, head-butts me, and then sticks her butt in my face. 

Why can't I find a girl to do that? :duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> What if your life is a show and everyone knows what you do alone!?


This should be the scary thought of the day. :afr

I almost have 500 posts. Woop woop!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am making progress on cleaning the house. 
I need to get some dishes done so I can make Christmas dinner.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

after training in this place for 2 months i say we should give it back to the Syrians. i hate this place with a passion.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

yes youtube, I get it. chuck norris is a hunter but he does not hunt.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, there goes what's left of my freedom this week.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

No one uses msn anymore. It's all facebook and blackberrys, and I will have none of that.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Do you think anyone has ever choked to death on Lifesaver's candy?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im curious whos been checking my website out, It keeps getting hits. 
I havent updated it in a year now and it makes me a bit happy that someone is still interested in my work, but I really dont know If I can still do anything. I mean.. its been a long time now


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The people doing the casting for commercials lately have been killing it. I'm in love with 3 different commercial girls, all of whom I see for a combined total of maybe 10 seconds.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

the cheat said:


> My cat is anti-social for 90% of the day/night, but when she isn't, she's a big suck...she hops onto my table, head-butts me, and then sticks her butt in my face.
> 
> Why can't I find a girl to do that? :duck


They all SAY they want that, but when you do it..it's all "I'm eating dinner"..."Ahh my rib"...."I'm trying to drive get your *** out of my face" Pfft. men. :roll

:evil


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^I'm not like other guys.  Haha, I guess all men say that, too. :duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Got muh mac back. yay


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just made a facebook. I will probably delete it soon, I just want to contact certain people.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Can I have some proper winter weather please!! For effs sake! I want my crisp winter mornings!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I really ****ed it up this time. Didn't I my dear....


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Do you think anyone has ever choked to death on Lifesaver's candy?


Very interesting - investigating I read that the reason for the hole in the middle is to prevent just that. The legend is that the inventor's daughter choked to death on a piece of candy. A sad & thoughtful tale if true.


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

I left the window open and a Wasp flew in.
I wondered what a wasp is doing around at this time of year, In this weather at this time of night.
Then I did killed it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

This onesy feels odd


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Despite this particular hospital being less than ten minutes away, I still manage to be late for my appointments. _Always_.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll be so happy on January 1st...can't wait until this is all over for another year.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

You can probably take it as a rule of thumb from now on that if people don't think you're weird, you're living badly


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ravenous hunger + hot food = burnt tongue


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

The masturbation thread from last night disappeared while I was at work. I assume it took a turn for the worse while I was gone?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

happy


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I don't want to work on a Christmas Eve.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> The masturbation thread from last night disappeared while I was at work. I assume it took a turn for the worse while I was gone?


it reached it's climax? >_<

any ways.......









.............. I'm outta here and won't be back for a few days! ^__^


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

..............*pigs cant fly*...........


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> it reached it's climax? >_<
> 
> any ways.......
> 
> ...


Hell of a line to go out on :lol

Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Now that my foot is mostly better, I think I may finally pick up some power stilts. I see no way this could possibly go wrong.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

What if the government invented dinosaurs to discourage time travel!? :O


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I feel.....whhhhhheird.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ whenever I feel weird my spelling deteriorates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I finally bought two additional sets of LED lights in a net formation for my bush that is shaped like a Christmas tree. That makes four sets. I don't even have an outdoor outlet!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

It is now Christmas in New Zealand. So Christmas has begun somewhere in the world. No New Zealander has mentioned it, so I thought I would.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Damage control.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

;__;


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Happy Christmas Eve morning!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Marry Christmas eve.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Source: *AP via CBS*

A woman says an airport security officer in Las Vegas confiscated her frosted cupcake because he thought the icing on it could be explosive.

Rebecca Hains tells WCVB-TV the Transportation Security Administration agent took her cupcake, telling her its frosting was "gel-like" enough to constitute a security risk. The TSA has restrictions on taking liquids and gels onto flights to prevent them from being used as explosives.

Read more: http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57348062/woman-tsa-...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> ^^^cutest little elf EVER


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, look, a hair product that works. It's a Christmas miracle! 

I can't decide which shirt I want to wear today and which to wear tomorrow. Decisions! I are terrible with them. I'm also very origamically impaired. My botched wrapping attempts look alright from maybe one angle...if you squint real hard.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas, _from the future._


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I always forget how hot Tea Leoni is, until Christmas rolls around and they start showing The Family Man on TV.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

7:30pm on Christmas Eve...think I'll go to sleep.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

**** capitalization and punctuation mother****ers


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

shows how much you ****ing care. If you cared you wouldnt of just not responded and went to bed.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Not to be a party pooper and all, but wishing everyone a merry christmas *on* christmas isn't exactly a *random* thought.

:hide


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm making food and waiting for Curtis to get home while rambling to myself in all kinds of funny voices. Yes, I must be very very bored.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I just ate too much chocolate.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's now Christmas in the PST and guess that's all


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Writing of an imaginary plight


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm randomly wishing each and everyone of you a happy Christmas day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Source: *AP via CBS*
> 
> A woman says an airport security officer in Las Vegas confiscated her frosted cupcake because he thought the icing on it could be explosive.
> 
> ...


I like your emoticons.
About the frosting, I am surprised they didn't have it checked for......
POT cupcakes with COCAINE frosting! :lol

Speaking of dessert....:lol
I almost BURNED my pumpkin pies and green bean casserole tonight - I baked them tonight so I can get my turkeys done tomorrow afternoon.

Explanation: The pies were supposed to be baked at 425F for 15 minutes, and then 350F for 50-60 minutes. Well, since the green bean casserole could be baked at 350F for 30 minutes, I thought "Wow - I can put the green bean casserole in when I turn the temperature down.

Well, I did that, but I forgot to turn the temperature down. The casserole was fine except for some burned fried onions on top and the pies' crusts turned brown, but were done having only baked 30 minutes at the 425F.

I had to make an emergency trip to the store for evaporated milk 2 for $4 :lol. What a holiday!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

today we'll be heading to the biggest urban warfare training facility in the world. finally something interesting.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

uhhhhh, merry christmas?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

And to all, a good night.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay, seriously this time.

Goodnight.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

In the song "The 12 Days of Christmas", the first seven days are a bunch of birds and some jewelry. On days 8 to 12, the person is clearly receiving slaves.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I woke up this morning and there were no presents under the tree. Then I remembered...I don't even have a tree.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

And what a stupid tradition, when you think about it. How can the culture I grew up in make fun of other cultures, when we cut down a tree and bring it _inside the house_?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

the cheat said:


> And what a stupid tradition, when you think about it. How can the culture I grew up in make fun of other cultures, when we cut down a tree and bring it _inside the house_?


Bwahahahahaha.

I know exactly what you mean. My dad has been a stickler for this for as long as I've been born, because his family used to do it as a kid.

Does anyone stop and think about how bizarre it actually is? Not to mention extremely wasteful. I've told him time and time again that he should just get a fake one, but nope. :blank


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

merry xmas!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a lot of things to do in January. I wish the holidays were over so I could get them done now!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ugh my head feels like someones crushing it in a vice. stupid alcohol


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im waiting for the big meal


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love Christmas.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

can only do so much through the internet :c


----------



## berries in a basket (Dec 22, 2011)

From this position, I totally get how the decision was reached.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't wait until this rancid seabass of a woman gets the hell out of my room.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think its shower time. I smell like beer and swimming pools


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

These scholarships and bursaries have officially saved my butt.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the worst family in the world.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I wished in a better climate - the weather here is so glum. So windy tonight!!


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

The mass amount of turkey killings that must go on for christmas lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

God, I HATE opening presents in front of the people who got them for you.

You can just feel the awkwardness creep into the room.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Perkins said:


> God, I HATE opening presents in front of the people who got them for you.
> 
> You can just feel the awkwardness creep into the room.


This!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perkins said:


> Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas to YOU, Perkins!

My Christmas/birthday dinner went without a hitch - I made a big mistake with baking the green bean casserole and the pumpkin pies as I had stated. My mom thought the pie was too sweet. That is what I get for using sweetened condensed milk (is this dulce de leche?!) instead of regular condensed milk. We ate less of it because it tasted really rich. It baked amazingly well for 45 minutes at 425F :lol


TWO 3 pound turkeys
mashed potatoes/gravy
stuffing
green bean casserole
cranberry/cherry/almond mixture (I bought this on sale - it looked good and it was!)
rolls
pumpkin pie with Reddi-Whip :lol
Yes, ladies, this Millennium Man can cook


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*sings: Oo la la la, I've fallen in love, and it's better this time than ever before* :boogie :boogie :boogie
Song stuck in my head. Stop dancing. Macaroni is delicious. I don't want to reveal anything to anyone through my scent, Halle, I really don't...but they might smell nice.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

fa la la la la la la lahhh. :clap


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Christmas... pain... in so many ways...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Perkins said:


> God, I HATE opening presents in front of the people who got them for you.
> 
> You can just feel the awkwardness creep into the room.


+2

forced smiles can be so obvious and the.... _have I paused and appreciated this "textbook" xmas gift for long enough to go on to the next one yet_ >_<


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Had a wonderful Christmas! Now I am feeling overwhelmed with having to move in five days I have put it off for now!

I really miss being in school and getting a month off now I only get Friday and Monday  Being an adult can suck!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Once again I cannot think straight tonight. I give up.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear that, JL.



Just Lurking said:


> Christmas... pain... in so many ways...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

1,000 posts down :drunk here's to the next 1,000


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

leonardess said:


> sorry to hear that, JL.


:squeeze


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Merry Christmas to YOU, Perkins!
> 
> My Christmas/birthday dinner went without a hitch - I made a big mistake with baking the green bean casserole and the pumpkin pies as I had stated. My mom thought the pie was too sweet. That is what I get for using sweetened condensed milk (is this dulce de leche?!) instead of regular condensed milk. We ate less of it because it tasted really rich. It baked amazingly well for 45 minutes at 425F :lol
> 
> ...


A 3 lb turkey is called a chicken! :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Can't sleep. Time for my watchmen duties.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ oh god that owl looks scary!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> :squeeze


If it helps you, may Christmas pass swiftly.

in the meantime, I received a book about an artist. this was my only Christmas gift. My family and I have foregone gifts because we have enough stuff, but this particular gift was from a dear family friend. It is much appreciated, but as has been mentioned previous in this thread, I'm glad I didn't have to open it in front of her. I can no longer muster the fake enthusiasm for presents I really don't like. It's......a book about Thomas Kinkade, America's "Painter of Light".......I almost lost my Christmas ham. 
Needless to say, she'll get a nice thank you card.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Would you work a 90 to 100 hour week job that requires you to stay overnight every 2nd to 3rd day if it paid 700,000 a year? I would.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive spent more time sleeping since i got my holidays, i feel like a hedgehog. Ive done fup all drinking, there's plenty of alcohol in the house, but i just cannot be a**ed getting drunk. 

Plus i had fun playing 'just dance' on the wii with my siblings, good exercise too!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't get the guys/girls describe your ideal partner threads.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why do I have to be so darned paranoid?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

alte said:


> Would you work a 90 to 100 hour week job that requires you to stay overnight every 2nd to 3rd day ... I would.


I would work this job not only for the money but also to gain experience quickly and become good at it. One of my professors used to say that it is okay to be nice but it is better to be good at what you do. People tolerate character flaws if you offer a skill few other people have.
Besides, being single (like I am) it is reasonable to work yourself to death and is a good way to feel fulfilled and productive at the end of the day. At least, this has been my experience. Maybe this outlook will change if I enter a relationship. Funnily enough, the girls that I have talked to so far, have all been extremely turned off or have been neutral at best at the prospect of me putting in long hours at work. Looks like not many appreciate a good work ethic anymore.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The worst thing about Christmas is getting clothes/accessories that you don't like but have to wear/use so the person who gave you them doesn't feel bad.

D:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How did I accidentally change that? Having 15+ tabs open in vim can be seriously confusing.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You're wasting your drink. You don't deserve to have it. Other, thirsty, people do...like me....


But I don't want your germs. I'll just get my own. Now I'm wasting your drink, too.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

The Christmas holidays never fail to remind me how little I have in common with my family, and how easily I become overwhelmed/irritable from too much social interaction.


Bah, humbug.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

how come people in the army lose their first name? even i have a nickname here. and that's really something...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Brandy brandy...sweet brand*gag*dy ahh I love it. Oh no I may be turning into an err hmmm yea .... OH LOOK, AN ANT!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

sometimes the best christmas gift you can give to another is that there would be no need to think about what you'd give as a gift

although usually I like to think about what i'd give, but this year i was just tired


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Coffee and the novel I'm writing. Good combination.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What is considered agenda pushing, on this site, because i notice it subtely from time to time.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

As do I. Esp from Tin foil man. Claims I have an agenda in every OP I make. I don't get it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

WARNING: PG-13 LANGUAGE.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

George Carlin

WARNING: PG-13 LANGUAGE.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder why typical milkjugs have those indentations in the side. Did somebody think it looks good, do they have a practical purpose, or is it some illuminati conspiracy?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

im hurt


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

uffie said:


> im hurt


You're not the only one.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

uffie said:


> im hurt


So am I.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

k nevermind


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Ive spent more time sleeping since i got my holidays, i feel like a hedgehog. Ive done fup all drinking, there's plenty of alcohol in the house, but i just cannot be a**ed getting drunk.
> 
> Plus i had fun playing 'just dance' on the wii with my siblings, good exercise too!


A sober dancing hedgehog, good times!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> A sober dancing hedgehog, good times!


Hey jimmy did you happen to get a pair of headphones in the last couple weeks?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Hey jimmy did you happen to get a pair of headphones in the last couple weeks?


Santa is that you?

:um


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank goodness she's out of my damn room.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have ocd and Just wondering if santa delivered as promised


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

uffie said:


> im hurt


what happen?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Its good to be alive, and i have to realise i am in control of my life, and i can make my own choices to change if i want to. :yes i just had a 'Eureka' moment there, carry on


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Santa is that you?
> 
> :um


:lol :lol


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I love my little cousins, they so sweet, cute and funny. And smart, very hyperactive. Especially my littliest couz, she is toooo adorable! She can speak better than me, which is shameful. Shes really small. 

I admire my sister social ability, she can speak to everyone in all levels, age and mix. She is just the example of the social pot I wish to be. I liked how she talks to kids, and she always knows how to make them laugh, and she good at teaching them to learn respect and manners etc, she does it in a smart way. She has a mind of her own.


----------



## Enzay (Dec 27, 2011)

Everytime I see the colonel Sanders KFC sign I think he is laughing at me


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm thinking this is the end. nobody gives a **** about me. so **** it.


----------



## Enzay (Dec 27, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I'm thinking this is the end. nobody gives a **** about me. so **** it.


I know this will sound like a generic sentimental sympathy answer but I KNOW that's not true. The inner voice can be as bad as a sadist trying to make someone jump off a cliff, making you look at only a small segment of the reality of your situation. You don't have to reply if you don't feel like it


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I know what you're saying. And I thank you for the sentiment. But I just feel like this is some stupid game were all caught up in and nothing matters. I look at things on a microscopic level and thing what the hell is going on? Even the most primitive of lifeforms. to the electron. Why the hell is it all even here. What is really going on? I want to see behind the curtain if you will. None of this everyday game makes any sense to me. I had a career once had a pilots license was what you would call "successful" but all that came crashing down 2 years ago. None of it seems to have mattered anyway. Oh I'm babbling on here.


----------



## Enzay (Dec 27, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I know what you're saying. And I thank you for the sentiment. But I just feel like this is some stupid game were all caught up in and nothing matters. I look at things on a microscopic level and thing what the hell is going on? Even the most primitive of lifeforms. to the electron. Why the hell is it all even here. What is really going on? I want to see behind the curtain if you will. None of this everyday game makes any sense to me. I had a career once had a pilots license was what you would call "successful" but all that came crashing down 2 years ago. None of it seems to have mattered anyway. Oh I'm babbling on here.


Cool deep, yes, you sound like you've been successful (but then again your talking to someone who'd be too scared to drive a car). I get what you're talking about with the games. I see alot of people who spend all their time becoming athletic competitors in "the game" and what for, to win approval, recognition, esteem? If you're always dependent on other people for those things it's never gonna stop, you'll never get the amount of esteem or approval you truly want to love yourself, and life will never mean anything.

With meaning, I've struggled with that too  but once when I was going to lay my gran's fave flowers on her grave and I felt life was meaningless a very wise person told me "Why would you visit someone's grave with their fave flowers if life was meaningless?" made me think


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

even on benefits I still live better than an extremely large portion of the world and I'm pressured to get a job and not be such a sad loser... :con :stu

I agree what does it matter? anything we achieve will rot back into the earth once we're gone... life is pretty insignificant in a lot of ways but at the same time........ interesting. Last night was the first time in months where I had one of those dreams where I snap and scream at someone that I want to die and that I'm going to kill myself in an emotional fit of despair... only to wake up like it was _run of the mill_. If there's ebb and flow then let it flow.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I feel like punching you in the face


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cat puked on the floor while I was eating lunch. Gee thanks.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This site is terrible for support, but does quite well as a dating site, it seems.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> This site is terrible for support, but does quite well as a dating site, it seems.


Meh, you have to give to receive sometimes. :stu


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Meh, you have to give to receive sometimes. :stu


People don't want support here. Can't you see this?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> People don't want support here. Can't you see this?


Most of them don't know what else to do - some don't think they can do it, so it comes out as bitter. I have learned to filter that stuff. I don't let it get to me like I used to do. I have bigger things to have panic attacks over, to be honest.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

rdrr said:


> People don't want support here. Can't you see this?


but not everyone is the same xP and not everyone is here for the _exact_ same reason. No one should expect people to do things they're not comfortable with let alone expect anyone to do anything really. Comments like "This site is terrible for support" isn't very encouraging or at all truthful from what I've experienced but if you want to chat then PM me! :drunk


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

rdrr said:


> This site is terrible for support, but does quite well as a dating site, it seems.





rdrr said:


> People don't want support here. Can't you see this?


They want support. They want to be told that they can overcome SA by continuing to do nothing about it and they will refuse to listen to anyone who says otherwise. Not all of them but quite a few.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Angels are as close as your thoughts. Even when you are not conscious of our Light, it will be there, bigger and brighter than ever before. Let go gently. Love yourself free. And never doubt our presence.*

(I couldn't resist)


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im super happy about the secret super soft sponge cake recipee my aunty transfererd to me. It cannot be found on the internet. It taste sooooo delicious. Its very delicate way of making.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

so i saw a girl who looked incredibly like my sister. at first i thought that was her, but she is in the UK so that was impossible. well i talked to her for a bit and it turned out she is my cousin. what a small world...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I love these silly buffoons.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a cell phone now. I went the previous 6+ months without a phone of any kind, and my life wasn't impaired in any way. :blank


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Perkins said:


> I love these silly buffoons.


:yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have gotten plenty of support here from fellow members. As well as given support where I could.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Im still tired, what is wrong with me? Even though i must say, i kinda like it, as i can afford to lie in bed whenever i want, cos im on holidays, wooo. 

I dont even know what day it is, and i dont care!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a dream that I couldn't remember my pin number and my card got swallowed by the ATM. Now I've woken up but I've forgotten my pin number. :afr


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahah! 3 Days off! I don't even know what to do with 'em!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Soap operas - why are they so ott with the drama. One word: Eastenders :no


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I had a dream that I couldn't remember my pin number and my card got swallowed by the ATM. Now I've woken up but I've forgotten my pin number. :afr


It sounds like you forgot the PIN number before the dream, but were not consciously aware of it.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I had a dream that I couldn't remember my pin number and my card got swallowed by the ATM. Now I've woken up but I've forgotten my pin number. :afr


You can request for a new pin number, as long as you can proof its your card with by your identity. Dont worry about it


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

"Fake it till you make it"


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> Soap operas - why are they so ott with the drama. One word: Eastenders :no


I was watching a bit of Eastenders when that Yusef was up to no good, and I had to stop.. because I know Im going to be addicted to it, which I want to avoid


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to laugh at yourself


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

What's the point of being a singer if you're going to make it obvious you're using auto-tune??? Like honestly, at least make it sound normal. If you can't sound good without three million pounds of auto-tune, you shouldn't be a singer. Simple as that!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

This bulmers is making me feel sick - i have a basin on standby just incase i projectile vomit :lol.

Ach im still gonna finish it anyway, id never let a can of cider go to waste


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> This bulmers is making me feel sick - i have a basin on standby just incase i projectile vomit :lol.
> 
> Ach im still gonna finish it anyway, id never let a can of cider go to waste


I'm totally stuck.
I don't know whether to say "I hope you've had more than one can!"
or
"I hope you havn't had alot!"


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Chees-it's are pretty good.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Along with Brandi and Coke.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Sometimes you just have to laugh at yourself


I do this all of the time. sometimes on the Public bus. (as I've totaled my "police interceptor" and when I stop everyone looks at me. I pause. look around. and just point sat my laptop and continue laughing.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Brndi is my new bwst friend. i love you all


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

sometimes I laugh so much and uncontrollably that it hurts and scares me.... :/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> sometimes I laugh so much and uncontrollably that it hurts and scares me.... :/


You kniw I just a\te a sead. and it apppears to be a sed from a squiah. or(seeett poltatio) here i n the use .
ummm I forgot my point but. It had a higher meaning. oh hell.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> You kniw I just a\te a sead. and it apppears to be a sed from a squiah. or(seeett poltatio) here i n the use .
> ummm I forgot my point but. It had a higher meaning. oh hell.


"higher" meaning? Give me two secs and I'll join you and then it'll _hopefully_ make sense! xP


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello internet. Long time no see.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

okcancel said:


> What's the point of being a singer if you're going to make it obvious you're using auto-tune??? Like honestly, at least make it sound normal. If you can't sound good without three million pounds of auto-tune, you shouldn't be a singer. Simple as that!


tell that to all those people on youtube who self produce thier outrageosly auto-tuned covers, and make it look and sound "professional".


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> "higher" meaning? Give me two secs and I'll join you and then it'll _hopefully_ make sense! xP


You know what hiccups? I live you. And what that higher meaning meant.... I've lost it now. but you are awesome, I've gilmowf you're posts and u reallyike u umm u feeel wmbasased and listing this from my iPhone so sorry for all the mistakes. Listening to Early - sp


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Hello internet. Long time no see.


Why hallo thar hipster puppy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow that made no sense at All. anywy. U meant I respect ur lis

posts and err nevermind . Ugh


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Why hallo thar hipster puppy




hmmm...SAS has a puking smiley, but no waving smiley? Well, I never!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just realized I have over 3000 posts. That's actually a little depressing when I think about it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What I meant to say was... I have followed you're posts and agree with much of what you have to say. O


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Everyone here, knows everyone here is thinking bout someone else....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm thinking about how good watermelon is on a hot day.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Passion pit is good.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So close...but I need sleep soon :blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

La isla bonta - alizae


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I meet a
strange lady she made me
nervouse.....


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

rdrr said:


> tell that to all those people on youtube who self produce thier outrageosly auto-tuned covers, and make it look and sound "professional".


Yep O_O I will. I will tell them all!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hindsight is a beautiful thing but foresight is wondrous? _*is predicting a yes on that one*._


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love Ronald Jenkees :heart__:heart


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm a bit scared, third 'positive' day in a row? something is afoot. 
actually, not quite positive but there are moments of clarity and peace. who knows..


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

What is this...


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Jcgrey said:


> I meet a
> strange lady she made me
> nervouse.....


She took me in and gave me breakfast


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Perkins said:


> What is this...


Oh lawd that is funny. Sorry I can't explain it though, it just is. Oh sorry, I'm presuming you've heard of the movie The Birds?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1,000 posts!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ now you can't post again or you will spoil it


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

fonz said:


> She took me in and gave me breakfast


 And she said, "Do you come from a land down under?

had to do it! this cheered me up :clap


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

"Life is like a movie, if you've sat through more than half of it and it sucked every second so far, it probably isn't gonna get great right at the end and make it all worthwhile. No one should blame you for walking out early."


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Nonsense. If you are a Capricorn, then that is exactly what does happen. I hope you are not making suggestions about suicide, by the way.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

so tired. hate winter.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

this blob is the best blob of my life.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ Nonsense. If you are a Capricorn, then that is exactly what does happen. I hope you are not making suggestions about suicide, by the way.


I know it's nonsense. It was just a random quote that caught my eye that I randomly decided to put in this thread.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I had a dream that the neighbour boy was shooting a machine gun, so I called 911. This lead to the dispatcher and I having a lovely conversation, her asking for my phone number, and both of us crying when I said no... 

It was disturbing, uplifting and sad all at the same time. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Today is the first day of the rest of my life. Im going to make it a good one.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Where's my _Mayday_ marathon?!


----------



## couter68 (Oct 28, 2011)

i just it would be nice to receive a note from someone in this site.its getting old loging on,and no one to talk to.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Reality bites, I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My parents are talking to eachother again. I wonder what happened...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tired. Wanna nap with my man.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cars break down...

Computers break down...

Vacuum cleaners break down...

NERVES do NOT break down!

*There is no such thing as a nervous breakdown!!!!*

/petpeeve


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

"Wants to live life to the fullest and experience as much as possible. she cannot stand any restrictions or obstacles put in her way and only longs to be free.

Feels trapped in a helpless situation and is desperately seeking relief.

Is unable to rely on anyone for support or sympathy. she keeps her emotions bottled up, leaving her quick to take offense to small things. she tries to make the best of her situation."

No más, no más. D:

Also... Sean Paul makes some very catchy tunes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I missed taking out the garbage this week. Happy New Year, you are getting two weeks' worth of trash! :lol


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

whoever desgined the ferrero rocher packaging is smart, it will never go out of style.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

therapist frog


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think the cicada outside my window likes music. It's got the jams. clickclickclickclickclickclickclick(drops the beat)......click click click click. Aw yeah.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I think the cicada outside my window likes music. It's got the jams. clickclickclickclickclickclickclick(drops the beat)......click click click click. Aw yeah.


You should put some on and see if it's got any funky moves.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> You should put some on and see if it's got any funky moves.


Yeah it was clicking in time to the music :eek


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder how much use I'll get out of my PSP. I need to find a game I like.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Yeah it was clicking in time to the music :eek


I see a profit in this! Five bucks a person. Come see the groovin' insect! Yeah baby. Big bucks to be made. Big. Bucks.

_cheddar.
 _


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You might be on to something ($_$) cheddar cheddar cheddar daddy needs a new cheese shredder


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

You can always make me smile. The thought of you can drive me crazy I'm not sure if this is good or bad!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Kelly Clarkson is, and will forever be the best of those who won American Idol. Who remembers Taylor Hicks?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Just visited a forum I used to go on, I used to love it there, because people were so nice. But there something about the aura, and it just a feeling I do not want to be part of. It is a self-accepting, low-esteem place.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Keep the change, you filthy animal!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

that was a damn good burger. Going to have dreams about it tonight. 
The company for tonight was good too.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dish washing accident...just broke one of my bowls :bah


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Six degrees of Kevin Bacon.*

Kelly MacDonald - trainspotting

Ewan McGregor - Black Hawk Down

Eric Bana - Troy

Saffron Burrows - Deep Blue sea

Samuel L Jackson - Jurrassic Park

Ariana Richards - Tremors

Kevin Bacon.

Waste of time? _never_


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel like I only want to be friends with guys. I'm not really interested in what girls like.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

One more step to go and I'm finally back to where I left off. Should be set by the weekend. That only took...6 months? :shock


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"Chunky Dunky!"


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I think WAY WAY WAY too much! :'( 
I come up with all these things that will never happen : / but somehow I can justify them in my head!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Andrew Lindy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

brontosaurus


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

artynerd said:


> therapist frog


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

complex said:


> I think WAY WAY WAY too much! :'(
> I come up with all these things that will never happen : / but somehow I can justify them in my head!


ugh me too.  I hate it. Sometimes I feel like my mind is my own worst enemy.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

You know you spend too much time here when you have a dream about two members... Members you've never spoken to, too.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

That's it! You people have stood in my way long enough! I'm going to clown college!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

okcancel said:


> You know you spend too much time here when you have a dream about two members... Members you've never spoken to, too.


I have had two dreams about a moderator on another website. I posted them in the "Post your dreams" thread too.


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

justin bieber is kinda cute when hes zoning out


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear self,
Y u be postin' so much?
Love, 
You.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Opacus said:


> justin bieber is kinda cute when hes zoning out


Oh, and Justin Bieber ALWAYS LOOKS CUTE >:] muahahahaha!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I almost had to meet my best friend's girlfriend last night, since they were home for Christmas...then he texted our other friend(who was here) and said he wasn't going to be able to make it...and I've never felt more relieved. Instant happiness. 
That's not normal though...I shouldn't react that way, most people don't.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The rain/snow has finally arrived in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

come on profs, mark faster.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to start volunteering since I can't get a job. At least I'll have something to do.


----------



## 40tree (Jul 10, 2010)

I wonder how much flour that ninja inhaled during the making of ' Adele - Rolling in the deep' music video.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I dun wanna work 8h tomorrow! D:


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Dear self,
> Y u be postin' so much?
> Love,
> You.


Haha :b

and I want to say 27 dresses is my favourite film


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Precipitation: God's confetti. :yay :rain


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

40 of rum.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ImWeird said:


> 40 of rum.


Get on msn :O


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Precipitation: God's confetti. :yay :rain


Or dandruff. :blank

It's cold here. v_v


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahhh, so nervous/anxious about calling these people back.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I saw an article about SA in the paper today


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't wanna go there.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

tom cruise alien??
possiably


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

It should be legal to hang anyone who tail gaits you with blue head lights.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

If you thought I would wait for you, you thought wrong... your just a boy


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> ffffffffffffffffffffffff


Welcome back 
ggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dry nails DRYYYY. My feet are cold .


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Some really good moderating going on... well done.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Welcome back
> ggggggggggggggggggg


 Thanks !!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Ventura!! =]
--------------------------------



Dammit come online already. I haven't been on in forever honestly I just don't think of it anymore. Give me a reason to stay?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

going to make a bucketlist over next few days. it'll be fun


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorillaz said:


> going to make a bucketlist over next few days. it'll be fun


I don't have one, but if it did it'd include the cliche of skydiving. I was supposed to this year, but we couldn't get ahold of the place etc. I'm thinking June/July 2012. :yes


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I don't have one, but if it did it'd include the cliche of skydiving. I was supposed to this year, but we couldn't get ahold of the place etc. I'm thinking June/July 2012. :yes


aww that's a bummer that you couldn't go this year. Atleast it'll give you another reason to look forward to the summer  I was planning to go earlier too but weather didn't let it happen ><. hehe yeah, I'm sure its on everyones list. For me I think I'd put skydiving off Mount Everest...I'd be unreal. (better start saving though / buying those lotto tickets, its like 15k!)


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

"Kind of"

"Sort of"

I'm kind of hungry. 
She's sort of cold. 

Why not "type of?" "Type" means the same thing as "sort" and "kind."

I'm type of hungry. 
She's type of cold. 

:b 

Kinda, sorta, type...a? Typa. I'm gonna start sayin' typa.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to be able to eat real food again! I don't mean bad foods or anything like that. I just want to be able to make something delicious and eat it. Please, Tummy, please let me do this. You're making me sad.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Give me a reason to stay?


:afr Noooo don't do it... there's so much to live for!

Alas, it appears I am too late. Now, I must drink this poison and hope I haven't misinterpreted the original message.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ventura said:


> If you thought I would wait for you, you thought wrong... your just a boy


I loved that movie on your avatar pic. Was it "Polly"?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> I want to be able to eat real food again! I don't mean bad foods or anything like that. I just want to be able to make something delicious and eat it. Please, Tummy, please let me do this. You're making me sad.


Oh i can so relate daffodil.. i'd been just eating cereal.. I was able to make a great salad last night.. Heaven....... Hope u get to eat something good soon babe. hugs to u.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

last night was just...weird. me, an ex marine and a us army captain hung out and got drunk senseless in some bar in Jerusalem. then we stumbled through the streets and talked extremely loudly and obnoxiously about vulgar subjects which i won't list. then these two idiots started singing loudly with their totally out of place southern accents. yeah, just...a weird night.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> :afr Noooo don't do it... there's so much to live for!
> 
> Alas, it appears I am too late. Now, I must drink this poison and hope I haven't misinterpreted the original message.


Hehe you misinterpreted. I am trying to get ahold of someone on IM.

:squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorillaz said:


> aww that's a bummer that you couldn't go this year. Atleast it'll give you another reason to look forward to the summer  I was planning to go earlier too but weather didn't let it happen ><. hehe yeah, I'm sure its on everyones list. For me I think I'd put skydiving off Mount Everest...I'd be unreal. (better start saving though / buying those lotto tickets, its like 15k!)


Indeed. I'm eager to see what it's like. I don't know why the notion of jumping out of a moving plane doesn't bother me. Guess I just don't effin care. /shrugs
I think it will be a thrill.

Everest is a big goal! I hope you get to do it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

kaaryn said:


> Oh i can so relate daffodil.. i'd been just eating cereal.. I was able to make a great salad last night.. Heaven....... Hope u get to eat something good soon babe. hugs to u.


Ohhhhh a yummy salad...that would be so nice!
Thanks; I hope I get to eat some good food soon too.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hehe you misinterpreted. I am trying to get ahold of someone on IM.
> 
> :squeeze


Well it's good you are still alive. But I must bid you au revoir, because I think this cyanide pill is starting to-- :fall


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> "Kind of"
> 
> "Sort of"
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Totally stealing this.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

apparently it's a race for me to scoff all the chocolate in the house from xmas. hmmmm :/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Grrrrrr 6am still up


Would you like me to read you a story?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Well it's good you are still alive. But I must bid you au revoir, because I think this cyanide pill is starting to-- :fall


That should be "adieu", not "au revoir". "Au revoir" means "until I see you again", but "adieu" means "goodbye for good".

On a side note, did you write your last post from Heaven then?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> That should be "adieu", not "au revoir". "Au revoir" means "until I see you again", but "adieu" means "goodbye for good".
> 
> On a side note, did you write your last post from Heaven then?


I got reincarnated into Eddie Murphy's body. Don't ask why, I'm still trying to figure everything out.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Shame is a useless emotion.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I have listened to 151 songs in the last few days!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> So I applied for SSI/SSD whatever, after struggling to pay for a single doctor visit, I suppose its the best route to be able to seek professional help and get medication.
> 
> This is a big step for me, I always took the 'suck it up' route, and honestly it worked in the meanwhile- but now look at me. 'sucking it up' for 8 months now has only lead me to finally crash, and I'm worse off than ever before.


Good job ^_^


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Tuam has 5 petrol stations


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

gonna be a sergeant next month. at last. being a corporal is starting to get old.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I actually hung out with a couple of people last night and wasnt an awkward wreck


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Physical methods of data storage aren't very reliable. Discs and hard drives can get scratched, broken, peed on and chucked in lava. y45y34uh45t is immune to all those issues because it lives in the clouds. Can you chuck a cloud in lava? :no. No, you can't chcuk a cloud in lava, because they fly freely in the sky, far away from this ****ty ****ty earth where i am stuck on. Help make my life less miserable by signing on to and getting me the


yup sounds good.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Red paint is beautiful but so so hard to apply evenly. This room looks positively wack.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Addler said:


> Red paint is beautiful but so so hard to apply evenly. This room looks positively wack.


How many coats did you apply? I painted my room dark red a few years ago. It looked crazy and uneven until after the third coat had dried, as tedious and annoying as it was to paint the room three times.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm on the third but am out of paint. I have a teeny bit left to fix the edges, but this is ridiculous. I painted another room blue, and it only took two coats, and it's beautiful. Red's lovely but way too much trouble.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hi Ventura!! =]


Hey illusionofhappiness


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Yes please. *puppie dog eyes*


d'awww, I'm a sucker for puppie dog eyes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ahhhhhh yes, it could be August year-round in 2012. Very good, Maxim~


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am so drunk right now.

I burnt my hand on a cigarette. Ouch.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> I am so drunk right now.
> 
> I burnt my hand on a cigarette. Ouch.


Were you pulling a Kramer?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ lol.

Nah i dunno how i managed it, i have a huge blister on my middle finger :lol

Abd i just puked my ring up, im such a light weight.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

You know when you dont sound pretty, when you have a pretty avatar and it dont match your words :x

< I mean me though.

I should put up an avatar of something thats not of a pretty face >_<

Pretty people normally sound pretty in their words.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh god, there are so many spiders in my room.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am CRAVING for more mini pretzels - i want more!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Must stop procrastinating on PMs. Must stop.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That awkward moment where you're sick and everyone thinks you're just hungover.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate people.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm starving. :cry
And I wish I had someone here to talk to.
(And eat with!)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

why am I doing this...


----------



## MrightX (Dec 27, 2011)

will the usernames ever run out? they must someday!!!
I wonder how the usernames will be 30 years from now, if we still exist of course...


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

why doesn't she understand i just want her to ....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope she didn't have a heart attack :lol


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I hate people.


I hate that I love people.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I hate that phoelomek hates that she loves people.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I hate that phoelomek hates that she loves people.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:hide


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I can be the first to say:

Happy new year! It's now 2012 here


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

:banana


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank god for rum.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

fonz said:


> I can be the first to say:
> 
> Happy new year! It's now 2012 here


What's it like in 2012? Anything different?:b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Happy new year from the future.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> What's it like in 2012? Anything different?:b


The world came to an end at five minutes past midnight, but we didn't want to worry you.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

A couple days ago, I randomly thought, "I want to go to Hawaii!" Now I can't stop thinking about it. I am just tired of the cold weather and lack-luster appearance of the mid-atlantic.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yay I won the lotto--$13.30_ (ticket cost $19.60)

:rain
_


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> :yay I won the lotto--$13.30_ (ticket cost $19.60)
> 
> _


woow that lotto company is just evil. To win and still lose is just a slap in the face .


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy new years, you filthy animals!


: D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Happy new years, you filthy animals!
> 
> : D


Happy New Year to YOU, JDRC!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

The forecast high for tomorrow is 69; the forecast high for Tuesday is 39. I hate winter. And climate change.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm greatly anticipating sunday. It's gonna start with a nice 15km run - just for starters.:roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

$18 for a box of checks, but $12 more for 14-day shipping, $22 for four-day shipping, and $31 more for two-day shipping? Good grief!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why did it take me sooooo long to get a cordless mouse... this is awesome.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Thanks!
> I got a call the day after I filed, and I have to sign a form and wait for another call. More than likely I was told I would be appointed a doctor free of charge to verify my conditions (not just SA related things).


Hopefully you get the help you need and deserve


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I hate that pregnancies take 9 months. When someone announces their pregnancy I feel so impatient! I wanna see the baby now! But I want it to be a healthy, full-term baby...yes, yes, I do...but I just don't want it to take 9 months to happen haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> Why did it take me sooooo long to get a cordless mouse... this is awesome.


I bought one some time ago, but freaked out over the battery use. I would still like to use it, but I wonder if getting rechargeable batteries would help.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fonz said:


> I can be the first to say:
> 
> Happy new year! It's now 2012 here


As of this moment, I still have 7 hours and 9 minutes to go. :lol
(4:51pm - December 31, 2011)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it's gonna be 2012 here in like 2 minutes.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought that people didn't want the "like" option here? Maybe it's just in certain threads. I shall investigate.

I see...


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Imagine if you actually tried. Everybody have their *** kicked by someone who they thought of as weak.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Good night.


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

god im drunkers as skunkers yippidy fckiddy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> it's gonna be 2012 here in like 2 minutes.


5:35am 1/1/12, huh.....go to sleep! :spit

It's still 10:35pm 12/31/11 here :lol There are about eight time zones left to celebrate the new year.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's 9:39 pm over here. I still have a ways to go. Weird time zones. Across the world I think the 1st is already over for them hah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meganmila said:


> It's 9:39 pm over here. I still have a ways to go. Weird time zones. Across the world I think the 1st is already over for them hah


The International Date line (immediately to the west) was the first to celebrate New Year's - The Prime Meridian - Greenwich Meantime is exactly 12 hours from that, Eastern time is back 5 time zones, Pacific is 8, Alaska is 9, Hawaii is 10 back. Then two zones behind Hawaii is the Date Line.

at 11:21pm EST 12/31/11 - it's 4:21am 1/1 GMT, 4:21pm 1/1 Date Line time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> The International Date line (immediately to the west) was the first to celebrate New Year's - The Prime Meridian - Greenwich Meantime is exactly 12 hours from that, Eastern time is back 5 time zones, Pacific is 8, Alaska is 9, Hawaii is 10 back. Then two zones behind Hawaii is the Date Line.
> 
> at 11:21pm EST 12/31/11 - it's 4:21am 1/1 GMT, 4:21pm 1/1 Date Line time.


I used to talk to someone that was in Europe and right now the time would be like 6 in the morning I am guessing....Oh wait it would be the 1st there...I dunno confusing. :sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meganmila said:


> I used to talk to someone that was in Europe and right now the time would be like 6 in the morning I am guessing....Oh wait it would be the 1st there...I dunno confusing. :sus


Everybody but the last seven time zones (Date Line east to the Atlantic Ocean is 12/31.

Atlantic Time Zone - Nova Scotia, Newfoundland, E. South America is 1/1 12:26am.

Eastern on back is 12/31


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> The International Date line (immediately to the west) was the first to celebrate New Year's - The Prime Meridian - Greenwich Meantime is exactly 12 hours from that, Eastern time is back 5 time zones, Pacific is 8, Alaska is 9, Hawaii is 10 back. Then two zones behind Hawaii is the Date Line.
> 
> at 11:21pm EST 12/31/11 - it's 4:21am 1/1 GMT, 4:21pm 1/1 Date Line time.


That's quite the high _Numbers:Letters_ ratio in your post there. Maybe you could draw us a picture instead.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

"The American Indian is of the soil, whether it be the region of forests, plains, pueblos, or mesas. He fits into the landscape, for the hand that fashioned the continent also fashioned the man for his surroundings. He once grew as naturally as the wild sunflowers, he belongs just as the buffalo belonged.... 

Out of the Indian approach to life there came a great freedom, an intense and absorbing respect for life, enriching faith in a Supreme Power, and principles of truth, honesty, generosity, equity, and brotherhood as a guide to mundane relations. 

You have noticed that everything an Indian does is in a circle, and that is because the Power of the World always works in circles, and everything tries to be round..... The Sky is round, and I have heard that the earth is round like a ball, and so are all the stars. The wind, in its greatest power, whirls. Birds make their nest in circles, for theirs is the same religion as ours.... 

Even the seasons form a great circle in their changing, and always come back again to where they were. The life of a man is a circle from childhood to childhood, and so it is in everything where power moves." 

-Black Elk (Oglala Sioux) 1863-1950


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

it's 12:32pm 1st Jan here... you'll livin in the past yo! xP


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My girls Selena Gomez and Demi Lavota are on mtv now. I think I say that cause they were once in my dream so they have a special place in my heart cause they were in my dreams hah.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Electric Circus, it's been a long time

These grape tomatoes are delicious


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_"__This story centers on a group of high school kids all in their mid 30s and what they did one night [...]"._

aaahhhhh *nods*.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate new years, every year is the same thing for me -_-


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Me: No Leah, you can't go outside tonight. There'll be too many scary fireworks in an hr, and momma doesn't want le le to run off.

Kitteh: :wtf


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I bought one some time ago, but freaked out over the battery use. I would still like to use it, but I wonder if getting rechargeable batteries would help.


It will... I use rechargeables for nearly everything AA or AAA... remotes, digital camera... and I will surely use them for this.

Happy New Year MM75


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

caflme said:


> It will... I use rechargeables for nearly everything AA or AAA... remotes, digital camera... and I will surely use them for this.
> 
> Happy New Year MM75


Happy New Year, CaFlMe. I will need to do the same if I plan to use mine.
My new Win7 computer is SO fast compared to my one .


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

yay new year's gunshots lmao


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Give me liberty or Give me a million dollars!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Happy New Year


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Should've gave in and worn the Blundstones instead of the black wedges.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it any better to cheat on someone if you don't have kids together?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

The uglypeopleproblem tumblr cheers me up, help me see the funny side of my uglyness.

http://uglypeopleproblems.tumblr.com/


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Interesting stuff on this website:

Re: autism

http://www.templegrandin.com/


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Happy New Year


Ah, finally made bail, did you?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i probably should just lock myself away so people do not have to interact with me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Happy New Year


New Years resolution is to post again?:b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There's a special place in my heart for bacon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting some much needed vaccuuming done.
My first run of 2012 will be during the Cincinnati-Baltimore halftime.
WHO-DEY!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Ah, finally made bail, did you?


Yep  2talk finally saved up the fifteen thou.



MindOverMood said:


> New Years resolution is to post again?:b


Well I figured it was as good a time as any. And I had something to say!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> There's a special place in my heart for bacon.


the walls of your clogged aorta? :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Yep  2talk finally saved up the fifteen thou.
> 
> Well I figured it was as good a time as any. And I had something to say!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT

Welcome back Perfectionist :b

Also, while a half pound Reese's peanut butter cup is amazing in theory, it is complete overkill and impossible to eat with cutting it first.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My mission to recover my lost hobo glove has tragically ended in failure and disgrace. It may be lost forever, but it will always be remembered in my heart for its warmth and fleece-lined goodness. Goodbye dear friend!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

But seriously...who would let something that creepy in their house?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Every day humans corrupt the world more
love, nature, kindness
soon there will be nothing left
but despair


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

All moved into my new house and could not be happier! I so deserve this ; )


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Day 1, 2012...so far so good :boogie


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

complex said:


> All moved into my new house and could not be happier! I so deserve this ; )


HOUSE WARMING!!!!!! _*rolls keg into the lounge room*_ :clap


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*meow*


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

What is it with people and tea? Blech.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


>


Oh, velociraptor. Sure, you've learned how to open doors. But there are still many more mysteries of life left for you to ponder.

--------

Windows 7 Starter, why are you so terrible? I mean come on....little to no personalization options? brb penning an indignant letter to Bill Gates.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

okcancel said:


> What is it with people and tea? Blech.


You...you..you monster! 

Also, Scumbag Brain:


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

"Oh god no... Jesus christ."


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Imagine if Charlie Sheen had actually won....things would be different.


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate the fact you cant delete posts.


Cuz then this happenz


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Encraptulate said:


> I hate the fact you cant delete posts.
> 
> Cuz then this happenz


You must be new here because all you have to do is click "Edit" on the post you want to remove and click "delete".


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This Finding Bigfoot show seems legit.

"Oh ****, a mysterious sound at night in a forest that is likely inhabited by hundreds of various species of animals! This can only mean one thing...._bigfoot_!!"

Welp. I, for one, am convinced. Way to go guys. You've solved the mystery. Case closed. Bigfoot exists.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i can't believe i was a top A student nerd who lived in the crap-hole that is inner-city London. just 18 months ago. it seems like it's one of my previous incarnations. and it seems at least 15 year ago.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Kinda unhappy, and sad. My mum is right, how do I have the skin to even go shopping when she is working day and night. And Im jobless. Im a bad daughter  ...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Is. This. It?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Omg! Finally!! After 3 days I finally got my music from my ipod back on my computer! :fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> the walls of your clogged aorta? :b


Precisely! Somehow I knew I would get that response lol.

It's worth it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm beginning to like my tiny bedroom! I swore when I came back here that my goal was to make it look less like a walk-in closet. So far, so good, thanks to some xmas gifts. Next stop - fixing my blinds. I can't believe it used to look so ugly in here.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I think I'll start walking the 40 miles a week to work and back. £720 a year is a lot to spend on buses. I should be spending that money on extra albums, extra food, extra films, and extra socks.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

my horrorscope says ill have many alluring suitors vying for my attention in 2012. It says love will be the most successful for me between may and dec. well its jan 2nd and i havent seen any suitors, alluring or not, doing any vying. ill keep up the delusion though....


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im just unhappy again. I hope I find a good job this year, hopefully this month. Care less about the way I look, just eat healthy and get in shape. But dont complain if cant look any better  and that will be for this month. Also I want to do something about that idea I invented...... I hope I can still make it happpen. it has been about 4 years now


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I'll wear my Amy Pond scarf today. That's what I call it now. :yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> This Finding Bigfoot show seems legit.
> 
> "Oh ****, a mysterious sound at night in a forest that is likely inhabited by hundreds of various species of animals! This can only mean one thing...._bigfoot_!!"
> 
> Welp. I, for one, am convinced. Way to go guys. You've solved the mystery. Case closed. Bigfoot exists.


I was recently watching the same show and had the same exact thought. Especially the part where they find the bright yellow dot via the thermalcameramajiggy. Because obviously it can't be the vastly more likely explanation : a deer. :roll It has to be Bigfoot, they've finally got him.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I look nothing like my avatar.. haha


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I was having a violent dream where I got so angry at this person that I punched the person. But I was half awake so I actually punched the wall by the bed really hard. I chipped the end of my thumb nail and the whole top of my thumb still aches. :|


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

If banks have all the money why do they tie the pens to the desk?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ to stop them from running away from home?


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

You won't be missed. Just do it.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

My sister always says things to hurt my feelings, she said I have no friends, why do you want to buy so many clothes for? I said I do have some (I dont really ) She then said, I do though, so I buy alot. Stop spending so much!! 

Karma wont get her hah, she is too popular and socialble to have no friends.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't take any notice of your sister,she is just being mean for the sake of it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just used the "we haven't talked since last year!" line when talking to a friend just now(we spoke like 4 days ago)...I'm so witty.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Don't take any notice of your sister,she is just being mean for the sake of it.


Yeah, ur right. At least she cares I think.. but she does it in a mean way :blank


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I know what you mean.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Whenever I try to eat right and lose weight, I feel like if I'm ever "full", then I did something wrong.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mom...:haha...I'm glad you're asleep. :sus


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Might as well just admit that I've failed at sleep tonight. There are a couple of internet shopping sprees I could go on, I suppose.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> Might as well just admit that I've failed at sleep tonight. There are a couple of internet shopping sprees I could go on, I suppose.


It's best to wishlist stuff and see if you still want it after 2-3 days.:yes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I'm sorry, ... I am sorry for anything and everything I've done.. I'm sorry.


I forgive you :b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i think i want a set of electronic drums.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

today I saw a store called "Casual Male". So, if you're just not that serious a male, it's a store for you?

I'd like to see a store named "Occasional Male". _that_ would be interesting.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ If you're a dude that pees sitting down the Casual Male is the store you should be shopping at.

------

I think I'd make a decent hobo.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Google street view is fun.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Trying to sleep in a new house is hard! :/ Work so early must sleep!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

what a fun morning. woke up at 5am. had to run 3km with 40 pounds of weight. and right at the end shoot and hit a head target 5/6 times. if i failed, I'll have to do that again.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

^ that must be a nice feeling! 

I want to make good use of my time now, days feels like a day to me, and a month felt like a week. But now I want each day to feel meaningful. Im going to make it my aim to make use of it. I want to look back and feel I achieved something.

-- 
Do anyone believe the world will end this year? haha..

--
I look like ugly betty!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My cat sure makes a great lap warmer... it's cold here... 

Florida - 32F - feels like 24 w/wind chill factor - 10 mph winds... but at least my internet is back up.

Heats been running hard all night... power bills gonna be lovely - not.

Where are my darned slippers - my feet are cold.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

when my mum hits me a little, it hurts alot. I get bruises. Im going shopping


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow what a fun brawl during mob control training a few minutes ago. and it was all videotaped, and these nutjobs are gonna upload it on youtube. oh dear...


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Awaiting on my dog's blood test results.. I hope the news will be good.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

New SAS ads are annoying. Even tho I dont see them, they make the first posts of the page squished.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Sooo tired. At least I'm done with work in 15 minutes.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Have you ever had one of those days you just wish you could have stayed in bed? Im having one today ...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Somethin' done crawled up in me and died.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Sushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushisushi.

Oh, what did you say "I'm going to get you some sushi" just now?
No?
Then what you said isn't important to me...sushi.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

can't be stuffed can't be stuffed can't be stooofed!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I do not feel like going in to work tomorrow. This vacation time has been soooo nice!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh Crap! I'm supposed to wake up tomorrow at 5am - again! this time I'll have to run 13 km though. something to look forward to...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

fuuck off canadian weather. No one likes you, go home.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why do I bother.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> I do not feel like going in to work tomorrow. This vacation time has been soooo nice!


I know . So not ready.

At least I'll look nice. I bought like 3904874 new outfits.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Drinkin' coke in a comfy recliner chair, laptop in the perfect position, going to watch some hilarious Nova videos... This is the life. This is what I need after school for the rest of the year.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorillaz said:


> fuuck off canadian weather. No one likes you, go home.


I would NOT want to be in Ontario right now. It's so mild here. Rain is depressing but I guess it beats shoveling driveways and avoiding black ice. We haven't had our normal winter in a few years now. It always comes later, in Jan and Feb.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Gorillaz said:


> fuuck off canadian weather. No one likes you, go home.


But it can bring funny moments, like when i ordered a poutine yesterday and the delivery guy slipped on his back in my driveway and slipped again on his *** as he tried getting up. Thankfully the poutine was delivered to before he fell down 

sure is cold outside though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I know . So not ready.
> 
> At least I'll look nice. I bought like 3904874 new outfits.


:lol Same here! I got a new haircut & a few new outfits as well.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im still ugly.. 

Why me? everyone is pretty out there except me 
my life is so unlucky, everythingggggg...


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

^ I am very sure your just fine ;-)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

it's ****ing cold today. I now know what a flurry is. also, ducks are awsome.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

arrgggh. My friend is insisting I head out to the casino with him. He knows three fit girls that would go with us...any other guy would go in a heartbeat...fudge, I'm getting anxious.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Rossy said:


> ^ I am very sure your just fine ;-)


im not :troll

but :thanks


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

im really tired, of everything.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know you personaly but if I did I know I'd like you very much


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I don't know you personaly but if I did I know I'd like you very much


Awh, thats nice to say ^_^ thank u!

:squeeze:mushy:high5


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Your welcome,it would be great to be friends I think we would get on really good together


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Your welcome,it would be great to be friends I think we would get on really good together


_Im feeling shy now_ :love2 
thanks! Ur already my friend! ^__^


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yay,no need to be shy around me because I'm friendly


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I hope I can get into the calculus class, but there's only a 20% chance of that happening.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I helped my brother clean his apartment today. Was like an episode of hoarders.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Holy cowabunga I start graduate school tomorrow.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't tell me how 2011 ended, I TiVo'd it.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Let's hope my mommy understands.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate being broke... I need a job.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

13 km run with those Nike trainers and my legs are all bruised up. i need to get myself new ones.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I spent all night playing with my new AWS EC2 instance, now I'm too tired to actually respond to any posts or emails. And I'll probably have troubles getting up for work now. Ugh..


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Para-para paradise, Para-para ar


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No headache this morning yeyy.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I think it's time for another big change


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never had so much fun. today, me and three other soldiers played the role of Palestinian rioters in this exercise. we were put against a platoon fully equipped with riot gear. all we had was a few tear-gas canisters and Palestinian flags. we managed to drive back the whole platoon with tear gas. then, as they abandoned one of their armored vehicles, we hijacked it and kidnapped a soldier. i think some heads are gonna roll..


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> No headache this morning yeyy.


When I get headache in the morning its normally because of lack of sleep. So when I sleep more, the headache goes away.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> I've never had so much fun. today, me and three other soldiers played the role of Palestinian rioters in this exercise. we were put against a platoon fully equipped with riot gear. all we had was a few tear-gas canisters and Palestinian flags. we managed to drive back the whole platoon with tear gas. then, as they abandoned one of their armored vehicles, we hijacked it and kidnapped a soldier. i think some heads are gonna roll..


careful, it may be yours.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

artynerd said:


> When I get headache in the morning its normally because of lack of sleep. So when I sleep more, the headache goes away.


Sometimes I sleep over 8 hours, it doesnt seem to make any difference. Most of the time I am not tired when I am supposed to sleep, so I go to bed really late.. and in the morning, I am like a zombie, even if I sleep for long enough. I have it all backwards.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I like the bell, when it rings my mind becomes in harmony with its vibrations....


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Sometimes I sleep over 8 hours, it doesnt seem to make any difference. Most of the time I am not tired when I am supposed to sleep, so I go to be really late.. and in the morning, I am like a zombie, even if I sleep for long enough. I have it all backwards.


Maybe there is something else thats troubling u and giving u a headache?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Pretty people look good wearing anything is true.

:[


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to find the places in my dreams. A long, still river, never rippling, without current, with banks of clay and dust. It feels so real I can't contain how much comfort the thought makes me feel.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

artynerd said:


> Maybe there is something else thats troubling u and giving u a headache?


Probably. Could be depression/anxiety related too.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My cat is happy, or at least he would be if I had a cat.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont want to fall in love. It hurts cos u know it wont work out. Nothing ever works out for me anyway  

Hes just going to make me think about how ugly I am. So much pressure ><


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Just how many bird species went the way of the dodo?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

artynerd said:


> I dont want to fall in love. It hurts cos u know it wont work out. Nothing ever works out for me anyway
> 
> Hes just going to make me think about how ugly I am. So much pressure ><


If you're in love, it's not about you, it's about them...just enjoy the experience of loving someone, without expecting anything being reciprocated.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

^ Its about me too, cos I want to be loved back  

one-sided feeling feels sad


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

why put a new address, on the same old lonlieness?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

artynerd said:


> ^ Its about me too, cos I want to be loved back
> 
> one-sided feeling feels sad


Aww, yeah...I know. :hug


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I really want to play a game of Settlers of Catan right now.


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

If a thousend people sat quietly in a theatre and then all yawned at the same time... That would sound really weird.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

haha... wish i was at the beach or in a pool


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

She didn't say no!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sometimes, where you belong isn't where you want to be. But it ain't so bad.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ughhhhhhhhhh why do I do this to myself? I need an intervention.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

Been looking at the sky tonight a lot.. one of those nights when I start wondering what all is out there.. it's enough to drive me mad..


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

gunnyhighway said:


> she didn't say no!


**** YEAH PIDGEY!
omg


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Music, art, kittens and women. These are a few of my favourite things.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I need to clone you. It won't hurt...


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Food is good yah


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> Food is good yah


food > everything else

"D


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> I want to turn goth dying my hair black


We'll expect pictures of the transformation.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

sportnews2012 said:


> good atc , good topic but need to up for people can see


I've never really cared for the English language, either.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love riding the train.

I should build a train...


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im happy and sad at the same time. Im happy because of the interest, but sad because I let it pass. And im happy because theres another interest. But sad because it didnt happened. I have to make it happen now. No more wasting time 

:wife <- I think she looks really pretty..


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Tried snowboarding yesterday. Now I'm sore.

Also, last night I walked in on my parents talking about me with their friend. That was interesting.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

wooooooo, finally.

Now that's out of the way, hopefully I can get some sleep.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to see you more often.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> "We word nerds have known since second grade that alright is not all right"


oh man..


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

This whole negative thinking thing isnt making me bettering myself, so I decided to come on this site less. I just want to have peace, and happiness. And it only happens if I stop thinking negative and being pessimistic. 

If anything change, I be here to update


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It is January 5th.

It is 50 degrees.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

So scientists found the world's oldest living animal, and proceeded to murder it to calculate it's age.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I REALLY need to work on my Spanish


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It's friday!!! :O

Means I can eat unhealthy things... Mmmmmm.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stilla said:


> It's friday!!! :O
> 
> Means I can eat unhealthy things... Mmmmmm.


Still Thursday here, although I'm sitting with a box of chocolates in front of me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That money better make it to the right person, or there'll be hell to pay. Ugh, everything about that application process was so difficult, mainly because I've been working full days over the holidays. It's messing with my head.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

MojoCrunch was a cool person. It is a shame that she did not stick around on this wonderful forum.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

njodis said:


> MojoCrunch was a cool person. It is a shame that she did not stick around on this wonderful forum.


Hello. She still is (a cool person).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I left my wallet on the bus.

I'm such a moron.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mercurochrome said:


> So scientists found the world's oldest living animal, and proceeded to murder it to calculate it's age.


Oh, it was only a clam. Who gives a ****?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel...content. And slightly optimistic. Weird.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

im more throwed than a pick six by tony romo in the fourth to cost a game.

soon to be throwed as a frisbee on the playground at recess.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm glad I found a show to obsess over. That means I will forget about everyone else


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> What show??????


Shameless.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

_A knave; a rascal; an eater of broken meats; base, proud, shallow, beggarly, three-suited, hundred-pound, filthy, worsted-stocking knave; a lily-livered, action-taking knave, a whor*son, glass-gazing, super-serviceable finical rogue; one-trunk-inheriting slave; one that wouldst be a bawd, in way of good service, and art nothing but the composition of a knave, beggar, coward, pandar, and the son and heir of a mongrel b*tch: one whom I will beat into clamorous whining, if thou deny'st the least syllable of thy addition._
*King Lear (2.2.14-24)*

Shakespearean insults are the best.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great, I have "super" dental floss. :roll


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tenebrous said:


> im more throwed than a pick six by tony romo in the fourth to cost a game.
> 
> soon to be throwed as a frisbee on the playground at recess.


English please!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> English please!


Throwed is just a bit of the parlance of our times; synonymous with words as: inebriated, smashed, intoxicated, shwasted, munted, ****ed.

The metaphors were my mere borderline narcissistic fervency; linguistic prowess proclivity, if you will.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tenebrous said:


> Throwed is just a bit of the parlance of our times; synonymous with words as: inebriated, smashed, intoxicated, shwasted, munted, ****ed.
> 
> The metaphors were my mere borderline narcissistic fervency; linguistic prowess proclivity, if you will.


I'm old I only understand plain English!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Gone.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> I'm old I only understand plain English!


I am sure you've multitudes more wisdom than lead to believe. Besides, last I checked, I was speaking English, haha. :yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tenebrous said:


> I am sure you've multitudes more wisdom than lead to believe. Besides, last I checked, I was speaking English, haha. :yes


I understand you perfectly well.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Breaking in new avatar.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I understand you perfectly well.


You always do :yes

('less I'm manic, ha)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My sense of hearing is strange tonight. I need to stop falling asleep with the stereo on.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Tenebrous said:


> I am sure you've multitudes more wisdom than lead to believe. Besides, last I checked, I was speaking English, haha. :yes


I said "plain" English. :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My mom thought I was a sophomore in college. Shows how well she knows me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

My aunt and uncle bought those ridiculous Power Balance bracelets and swear that they have more energy and feel better now that they wear them.

I am officially ashamed to be a part of this family.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont want to fall in love again, sometime cant really control the feeling ._.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

A little levity would be nice.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I often want to slice my face off.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I often want to punch people in the face. I don't I could ever do that but just a thought.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That money better make it to the right person, or there'll be hell to pay.


Well, can't say I'm surprised! It made it there safely but I'm enrolled in part two of the course. Should be part one. I'm not recommending this college to anybody ever. Then of course I have to email them, and even though they're the ones who f'd up, I proceeded to apologize for the inconvenience. Yes, I am so deeply apologetic about yet another screw up involving my time and my money.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn, typos can really ruin a joke.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Just remembered that I can go on SAS and view porn on my DSi, lol.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

somebody, maybe more than one person, anymore, who knows, is upset with me.

this goddamn devil inside movie better be tits, as well.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

*I wish my house had heat, especially considering that it is winter.*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

My left big toe is slightly taller than my right.

I can see an argument brewing.

They're both special to me. But its impossible not to chose a favourite.

I love you lefty.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> SAS post limit is annoying!!!
> 
> Should I take a Valium or not... :um


Yes...or I will take it :/


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I miss recording songs from the radio onto a cassette. I still have some of my old ones. And somewhere in my room hides the groundbreaking New Kids on the Block album, _Step by Step_, in cassette form.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...it be like "who he?" That's just Khalifa man, flyer than the ceilin' fan, naw he's got a group of fans
I keep a groupie ***, yeah I got a group of dough, all up in my pocket, I don't need a wallet, rubber band poppin'
Ya'll ****** ain't gettin' stacks, might as well sit back and relax


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How did I live without an e-reader before? I'll probably read more books this year than the rest of my life combined.

Big thanks to huh. :]


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry Zoloft. We had a good run, but you're just not doing it for me anymore. I'm afraid it's time for you and I to go our separate ways. Don't cry, lil' buddy. You'll find someone new.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Today is Christmas Day in Orthodox-church countries.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I got in a barfight last night, some lady thought I looked like hugh grant. These events are non-related,


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

_"...relentlessly flagellated bottoms..."_


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

It seems that as of late I've been using these forums as kind of like a drop in center for the bored/lazy. Maybe that's a sign? Limiting my forum use to when I actually have something useful to contribute might not be all that bad of an idea.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

A video that shows how annoyed we were at having to do cop-training...

*Nutjobs alert*

http://s748.photobucket.com/albums/xx128/senescence92/?action=view&current=VID-20120103-WA000.mp4


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

very tired...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I got in a barfight last night, some lady thought I looked like hugh grant. These events are non-related,


Did you get your hand raised at the end?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Working on a Zelda themed ATC.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I may socialize tomorrow. Here's hoping I don't back out at the last minute. Here's hoping I don't make a total butt of myself.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Did you get your hand raised at the end?


I'm going to lie and say yes, yes I did.

Roadhouse!!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

fuuudge. Organizing things is so hard...people never respond and if they do they're indecisive. ahh


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

OMFG give me a mountain! Will we ever make things work??


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I want to pursue my dreams.
I dont want fear to get in the way >.<

I will make steps to make it happen, hopefully. 
Im planning..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

SAS invades real life going to a hockey game with matty and 2talk whaattttt


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

```

```



Perfectionist said:


> SAS invades real life going to a hockey game with matty and 2talk whaattttt


when im really relaxed, i can talk alot. I think if you just relax when u can talk about anything u like.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Cherry Crush where have you been my whole life?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just made this. It's Deku Link from Majora's Mask!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have such an addictive personality

Sudoku, checkers, solitaire, online poker, bulmers, whatever next :lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> I have such an addictive personality
> 
> Sudoku, checkers, solitaire, online poker, bulmers, whatever next :lol


Heroin. Probably


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

My random thought is.. LETS GO LIONS!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

InOHIO said:


> My random thought is.. LETS GO LIONS!


You've owned us so far. 

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Dream man.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got it! you guys - cause us grief with your MENstrual stuff, wo-MAN, wo-MEN, get all in our bidness and stuff and all, will ya?? eh? Here - HERnia! HERpes! Ha!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What the (insert expletive here) are we doing here. Why is any of this crap going on. I still think were just animals who have. errr animals that can't even begin to comprehend the world around them. But they try dearly. But. What the hell is really going on????
I mean seriously. I mean. WHAT THE F IS GOING ON HERE. None of this nonsense makes any sense to me


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel like there's only one to know the truth of the matter......Death.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I wanna change my post :/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I like What's her name's cover of the Radiohead song I cant think of right now............


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh it's "No Suprises"


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"I'll sing it one last time for you...
"and then we really have to go....
"I'lll sing it one last time for you.....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Most of my friends on here are invisible-mode creepers. 

:b


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm always the last one to find out about everything.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Most of my friends on here are invisible-mode creepers.
> 
> :b


I'm not :/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, not all of them :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm so sober right now it's intoxicating!


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

No ****ing way :O


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh! that looks nice : )


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I can't keep living like this. I gotta figure out my next move. :con


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> ...But I hate myself and that's why I'm so distant.


That's also why you are aggressive (see Status)


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I need to fix my sleep schedule... *sigh*


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Someone I mentioned before in this site got me a present with my name on it. Its a pillow. It looks so lovely. It made me felt thought of. Sweet feeling 

And someone special is going to mention me today about something which is encouraging. Overall. I feel like I should change and just stop this negativeness thats been going on for a long time.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Just made this. It's Deku Link from Majora's Mask!


Thats really cute. Is that a person sitting on a flower?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Monday to Sunday of this week, I worked a total of 88.5 hours and almost all of that (95%) was actually spent working. I am so tired right now, just completed a 14.5 hour shift and I have to go back in 9 hours.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sleep? What's that?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A lot of great people where born today, Elvis Presley, Steven Hawkings, David Bowie, and of course me ",)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

When I was young there was a soda out called Aspen... it was apple flavored soda... it was my favorite and they stopped making it...

... last night at the store I found a store brand soda called green apple... and it tastes exactly like it... I've very happy - except they don't make it in diet.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> A lot of great people where born today, Elvis Presley, Steven Hawkings, David Bowie, and of course me ",)


Happy birthday! Cool list too...a bunch of geniuses.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wondering if there is an anti-anxiety med that wont make me sleepy... the one reason I can barely take my Neurontin pills is within an hour everything is blurry and wavy and I want to sleep. 

Maybe I need to think about anti-depressants again... can you be depressed and no know it... not feel necessarily bad?

ETA:... typo fixed... it said anti-anxiety bed.... that won't make me sleepy... now that would be even better lol... that's what I really need... an anti-anxiety BED. I had a nice laugh at that one... it felt good.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Most of my friends on here are invisible-mode creepers.
> 
> :b


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Fantasy and science fiction UNITE!!!!!
It would be very interesting.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> A lot of great people where born today, Elvis Presley, Steven Hawkings, David Bowie, and of course me ",)


Happy birthday :clap. Hope you're having a great day and doing something fun!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Happy birthday :clap. Hope you're having a great day and doing something fun!


Thanks  I did!


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

fly to the fire said:


> Fantasy and science fiction UNITE!!!!!
> It would be very interesting.


I'm with you! Yeah!

In other news:
I'm having a stroke of bad luck currently. I hope it ended today.

Also palpitations, for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> A lot of great people where born today, Elvis Presley, Steven Hawkings, David Bowie, and of course me ",)


Happy Birthday to YOU!!!!! :yay :hb :clap :hb :yay


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

pita said:


> I may socialize tomorrow. Here's hoping I don't back out at the last minute. Here's hoping I don't make a total butt of myself.


Omg guys I did it and I didn't die.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

caflme said:


> When I was young there was a soda out called Aspen... it was apple flavored soda... it was my favorite and they stopped making it...
> 
> ... last night at the store I found a store brand soda called green apple... and it tastes exactly like it... I've very happy - except they don't make it in diet.


I really want apple soda now.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

caflme said:


> Maybe I need to think about anti-depressants again... can you be depressed and no know it... not feel necessarily bad?


Yeah. You can feel numb or apathetic to everything.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

pita said:


> Omg guys I did it and I didn't die.


:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm calling _Operation Spam People With Pictues of Cats_ a success.

_Why don't I make male friends easily? :con_


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hiccups said:


> :clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


*takes a bow*


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish I felt like this in the morning.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> A lot of great people where born today, Elvis Presley, Steven Hawkings, David Bowie, and of course me ",)


:yay:yay:yay

Happy Birthday JD!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Most of my friends on here are invisible-mode creepers.
> 
> :b


Give in to creep mode...do it!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Gloucester*
_He that will think to live till he be old,
give me some help!
[As servants hold the chair, Cornwall forces out one of Gloucester's eyes.]
O cruel! O, you gods!_
*King Lear, Act 3 scene 7 81-85*

Oh, that Shakespeare.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why in the holy hell am I anxious? I need to listen to music or something. Completely random anxiety. Meaning either anticipatory or generalized. Hope it's the former.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Give in to creep mode...do it!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

laura024 said:


>


I had no idea that was Tim Curry for the _longest_ time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ I think that's the only clown that's ever actually given me the creeps.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I should probably not drink 4 liters of water in two hours again, lest I drown myself.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Nightlight said:


> I should probably not drink 4 liters of water in two hours again, lest I drown myself.


but water therapy is awesome! xP ...maybe not 4 litres but 2 litres of water each morning is really good for you and will make you feel more alive within days/weeks. It's just differcult to maintain everyday. 
I used to do yoga and had a book that discussed this and the benefits as part of yoga routines and when I tried it it did wonders but yeah not easy to maintain on a daily basis. A part of my new years resolution is to get back into eating and drinking healthily.. so far so good!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I like ripping off the skin inside my mouth with my teeth and then biting on the sore spots. Feels gooooood.

Just realized how weird that sounds. Meh.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> hey babba


You're on invisible mode? :/


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

it's a disco!!!


































































http://www.casselmanfd.ca/graphics/flashing_light.gif


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to try to get in contact with this guy I hung out with last year. I hope he wants to talk to me.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

You drive me crazy 8 /
Why am I halfway ok with this!?


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

break officially over back to school tmr


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> i jsut went on cos of sa u are too D:


Nooo..I was logged off  Get off of invisible mode!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

firefox wont let me see the 3267th page for some reason. What secrets are you sheltering me from, firefox?


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

“The one you love and the one who loves you are never, ever the same person.”


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> firefox wont let me see the 3267th page for some reason. What secrets are you sheltering me from, firefox?


a disco..... your firefox doesn't like discos..... apparently. :/


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

If I can get my dog a job I'll never have to leave the house.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> a disco..... your firefox doesn't like discos..... apparently. :/


Well I dunno what happened but it looks like I've finally been booted over to Chrome. The Party Browser.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Why in the holy hell am I anxious? I need to listen to music or something. Completely random anxiety. Meaning either anticipatory or generalized. Hope it's the former.


Sounds like bacon withdrawal.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> If I can get my dog a job I'll never have to leave the house.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


Yeah, something like that :teeth


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

What am I doing here? Seriously.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an overwhelming sadness flowing through me as I log on to sas.. 

maybe because I am developing attachment to the site. But I want to avoid this. 

I found positive energy yesterday, but now its probably fading away. 
I have to try grasp it back and roll with it.

I think I will leave ... 

I think complaning how sad everyday life isnt going to help you in life. You have to think the positive of what can change to make things better. If 1 year later and things havent change, that is ashame. I hope U can find your motivation. 

I think its the end now.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My hands smell so incredibly good. Kinda like chocolate cake but even better, which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

artynerd said:


> I have an overwhelming sadness flowing through me as I log on to sas..
> 
> maybe because I am developing attachment to the site. But I want to avoid this.
> 
> ...


Don't go :'(


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Bad advice, dude, bad advice.

Bad situation + Alcohol = Spiral downwards.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Don't go :'(


 thx but i think it will be better for me. Im not sure... but most likely im leaving...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

artynerd said:


> thx but i think it will be better for me. Im not sure... but most likely im leaving...


Forever?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just enrolled in Adult School. I hope I meet some sketchy people in my 3 person classes.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

artynerd said:


> I have an overwhelming sadness flowing through me as I log on to sas..
> 
> maybe because I am developing attachment to the site. But I want to avoid this.
> 
> ...


When I feel I have somewhat positive energy going on, I try to avoid Coping, Frustration and Relationship sections.

& I agree, complaining wont help.. It helps to release some tension, but that is all.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's raining pretty hard here. It's very dark and rainy. If the lightning would stop I would be fine with that.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Forever?


Im keeping my account so I may log in someday, but dont see what good happens when I log in. I seem to come here to feel sorry for myself... tbh.

but if i dont log back in, take care 



leave me alone said:


> When I feel I have somewhat positive energy going on, I try to avoid Coping, Frustration and Relationship sections.
> 
> & I agree, complaining wont help.. It helps to release some tension, but that is all.


Yeah u have a point. Well, I complain too much for many yrs, maybe I should do something different for a change. Hopefully things turn out better. I'll be back and update if anything good happens 

C u guys and girls, byebye


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Ironically, humourless was quite funny...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

meganmila said:


> It's raining pretty hard here. It's very dark and rainy. If the lightning would stop I would be fine with that.


It did it all night long here. I got NO sleep whatsoever. It must have came your way, but it's still raining here. I now have a pounding headache as a result and can't focus at work. Wanted to just stay in bed. Hate Mondays.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heading to the west bank tomorrow. i can't stand that place. too many video footages of you committing war crimes and stuff. yuck!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

artynerd said:


> Im keeping my account so I may log in someday, but dont see what good happens when I log in. I seem to come here to feel sorry for myself... tbh.
> 
> but if i dont log back in, take care
> 
> ...


:squeeze You take care too.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

artynerd said:


> Im keeping my account so I may log in someday, but dont see what good happens when I log in. I seem to come here to feel sorry for myself... tbh.
> 
> but if i dont log back in, take care
> 
> ...


Aww, sad. I thought you were a good poster. You can use the site for positive things! I felt much the same way when I took a break, and came back a few weeks later and have been trying to just use it positively and I think it has really been helping me. I still read the negative sections at times but I try to use them for positive change as opposed to rumination and despair.

Hope things change for the better for you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My counseling psychology professor is intense. She was watching us before class and taking notes. Then we had to tell the class about ourselves, and she wrote that down too. Like hey lady, this is a class, not a therapy session. Fuqdawhat.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> It did it all night long here. I got NO sleep whatsoever. It must have came your way, but it's still raining here. I now have a pounding headache as a result and can't focus at work. Wanted to just stay in bed. Hate Mondays.


Yes, it started around 2 in the morning and lasted for an hour. I felt sorry for the people that probably got no sleep and had to get up early. I feel asleep when the lightning quit which was around 3:18 am. Woke up completely dark in the room and it was still storming.. I don't mind rain but I hate lightning. But yeah it quit raining like an hour ago but still looks like it will go again.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just finished a 20 minute session of high intensity intervals, the first time I've done it in a longgggg time. Now, I'm light-headed and can barely breath...so I guess I did it right.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

http://gma.yahoo.com/video/news-267...fall-may-go-again-gma-interview-27819086.html

THAT is why I will never ever go bungee jumping. Omg. Even though she survived, that's still...heck to the NO!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Humourless was banned.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Humourless was banned.


Why?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

meganmila said:


> Why?


No idea. I just now noticed it.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why is it not OK to be quiet or keep to yourself? Why does one have to automatically be peppy and social when meeting new people? Its frustrating to have judgemental, unsupportive people in your life label you negatively, and tell you, "you are not normal", basically.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> firefox wont let me see the 3267th page for some reason. What secrets are you sheltering me from, firefox?


It's doing it to protect you. Unspeakable horrors lurk within the depths of page 3267.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Went snowboarding. Ow.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

22 is going to be a great age starting tomorrow. Things are going to be different this year 

Also people who do not like their birthday you are crazy WHO DOESN'T WANT A DAY ALL ABOUT THEM!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

before shower: after shower:


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Estelle said:


> Went snowboarding. Ow.


woooo snowboarding! for future, invest in a butt pad lol. it will save you when riding.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

sweeet. just made money from buying / using / reselling uni textbooks.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I need to work on my CV tomorow. And pay the cell bill. 

Keep thinking positive.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

No, it's most certainly not my monkey.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^soft ears? oh that's my monkey.... wait how did he end up in book form? little genius. *impressed more than usual*.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So tonight I wrote a perl script that syncs a directory on a server to my Amazon S3 bucket. Only after I wrote it did it cross my mind to search Google for tools that do this already. Of course there's loads of them. *sigh* Now to remember to search Google first in the future.

At least I learned something new.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

if i stop posting on here for over 6 months, I'll either be dead or kidnapped. it's comforting to know that someone on here is gonna know.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't believe I'm drinking diet coke


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Every time I leave this forum for a certain amount of time, I search my username when I come back to see if I've been quoted on here. And then I get scared and maybe excited when I see like 5 new posts that have "cleary" in them but then I realize that it's just people misspelling the word "clearly".

I should change my name.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I found a grey hair. W. T. Actual. F. Kill it with fire!


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

If brain box has no music, then there can't be a scope for harmony. But if there is, then maybe there will be. Or not, considering it's already transcended that definition.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooow. For a good few minutes I thought I'd clicked away from the only window that had reference information about the $1400 flight ticket I'd booked :O. I'm looking in my inbox and I can't find anything. Not even teh KrisFlyer email I got before I booked the ticket. Checked the spam folder - nope nothing in there. Turns out I'd scrolled down the inbox page so I couldn't see the new emails at the top :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Grocery shopping soon. :afr Not looking forward to it. :no


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Ventura said:


> all the mods are on my page, I feel anxiety :rain


Maybe you need beta blockers?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not all of them!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmm, just me or (some) pictures/avatars not working?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

How the hell can I be cold and sweating?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

> Hmm, just me or (some) pictures/avatars not working?[/url]


(we need to scrap that avatar size limit. It literally drives me absolutely insane trying to find a good, small avatar. >_>)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hallucinating Zebra said:


> (we need to scrap that avatar size limit. It literally drives me absolutely insane trying to find a good, small avatar. >_>)


You must not resize your own avatars? Use Create Avatar.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I was prescribed a medication. Worried how it'll affect me.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I did my civic duty by voting in my state's primary. Not fun when you live in a small town. All the clerks were like "look, someone's here!" :blush


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ does that mean you live in New Hampshire?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've decided that I'm going to write a book. :yes I figure it'll take me a little over one year.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ does that mean you live in New Hampshire?


Yeppers!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I just saw my first infomercial for something called a "Schticky"...and I'm definitely getting one, as soon as possible.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Ventura said:


> How did I miss this... its awesome :heart


Thank you kindly, sir. (I realize you're a lady. I just like saying sir) :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel like crap . What a crappy day. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My lack of an avatar is bothering me. Must find appropriate picshur!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel bitter I want to tear people to pieces... I don't know I feel so hateful.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't watch TV...for like weeks. And, I'm missing out of some good tv shows, for example, the season finale of Dexter. What is wrong with me?!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Can't watch TV...for like weeks. And, I'm missing out of some good tv shows, for example, the season finale of Dexter. What is wrong with me?!


Your hobbies don't interest you anymore maybe... TV will gradually be more interesting, you can always buy the Season DVDs and see them then, so that you enjoy it at a later time, when you feel like doing it. Do what you want, even if it's not familiar with you.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I will set up an alarm for 10 AM. I am curious what will happen.... I really need to get my sleeping schedule back in order.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Can't watch TV...for like weeks. And, I'm missing out of some good tv shows, for example, the season finale of Dexter. What is wrong with me?!


...you haven't seen the final episode yet? :um Get on that!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> I will set up an alarm for 10 AM. I am curious what will happen.... I really need to get my sleeping schedule back in order.


10 AM? Wow what time do you normally go to sleep/wake up? I normally wake up at nine on bad days and 7 on good days.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Your hobbies don't interest you anymore maybe... TV will gradually be more interesting, you can always buy the Season DVDs and see them then, so that you enjoy it at a later time, when you feel like doing it. Do what you want, even if it's not familiar with you.


All I do is read now or internet.



the cheat said:


> ...you haven't seen the final episode yet? :um Get on that!


I don't know why I haven't?! Maybe I don't want it to be over...haha. Okay, I guess I could watch it right now. :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> All I do is read now or internet.
> 
> I don't know why I haven't?! Maybe I don't want it to be over...haha. Okay, I guess I could watch it right now. :/


Do it..now..go on..:yes 
You'll either be glad it's over for another year, or you'll be in shock...enjoy!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> All I do is read now or internet.
> 
> I don't know why I haven't?! Maybe I don't want it to be over...haha. Okay, I guess I could watch it right now. :/


Well you don't always have to watch TV  If you like doing what you like now what's so bad about that?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I've noticed that a lot of people have one eye that's higher than the other, myself included.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I've noticed that a lot of people have one eye that's higher than the other, myself included.


That's because your dog head is tilted to the side.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> That's because your dog head is tilted to the side.


Now everyone has a dog head.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Now everyone has a dog head.


Imperfection is great. We can be anyone we want.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish everyone was open minded to compensate for my bad judgement

Also: if someone could teach me to draw and buy me a Wacom tablet that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I can feel the decay. I wash it off but it comes back :/


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Mmm, unpaid overtime. At home. At 11 p.m. So that tomorrow isn't a total ****storm.

Publishing <3<3<3


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Spam





It's here


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

Ventura said:


>


I want a t-shirt that says this.. lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

mm those leftovers were yummy. I could kill for more falafels right now. killlll.....


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Right. Good luck with life, I'm as mad as hatter anyways.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Sad that my Birthday is OVER : (
I got everything I wanted and more glad my family is so great!
But this is one of the few times every year that I really miss being in a relationship : /


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

complex said:


> Sad that my Birthday is OVER : (
> I got everything I wanted and more glad my family is so great!
> But this is one of the few times every year that I really miss being in a relationship : /


You should have asked the relationship fairy for that, for your birthday....


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

rdrr said:


> You should have asked the relationship fairy for that, for your birthday....


I really should have! :|


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:banana

Almost have the major bugs worked out and my core web framework and it's quickly becoming easy to use and extremely flexible.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have Pac-Man Fever. The dude has an eating disorder!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://thechive.com/2012/01/10/a-baby-chimpanzee-is-adopted-by-a-mastiff-dog-amazing-30-photos/


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

12:13am can't sleep can't sleep can't sleep doodleoooooooooooo


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

If guns don't kill people, people do... do toasters not toast toast, toast toasts toast?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The feeling when you don't know where Ventura's posts ends and her signature begins.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

If you ever feel like crying, youtube Last Minutes with ODEN.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm completely useless at work today. Not even feeling bad about it, to be honest.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> 10 AM? Wow what time do you normally go to sleep/wake up? I normally wake up at nine on bad days and 7 on good days.


Usually go to sleep around 4-5AM and wake up around 12. I know 10AM isnt that early, but it is something for a start.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just two more weeks until my boyfriend and I leave for England. I AM SO EXCITE!!


In other news, man I really need to get to sleep. I have to be up for work in like 3.5 hours.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't even begin to imagine how long this must have taken to animate:


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to wash my brain.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just saw a youtube video that has been one my favs for a long time.... it was good to run across it again - thanks.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how long this must have taken to animate:


I thoroughly enjoyed this, thanks for posting .


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i'm too tired to watch the link people are laughing at. Y cant i put my head on the pillow??


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Clever, but dont find funny.. thanx anyway


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Why didn't they give me wine too? Akira's stash looks pretty damn good!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im still here ... 

I did not left really. I think I need a place where I can talk cos I have no one to talk to in real life


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

artynerd said:


> Im still here ...
> 
> I did not left really. I think I need a place where I can talk cos I have no one to talk to in real life


That's why you can always talk to me other other people around you o.o


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Toasters dont toast bread, people do


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> That's why you can always talk to me other other people around you o.o


Awh thanks dissonance *sniff*


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

artynerd said:


> Im still here ...
> 
> I did not left really. I think I need a place where I can talk cos I have no one to talk to in real life


I'm here too. Talking with people on this board has helped me so much I would love to reciprocate. I've always loved your avatar too for some reason (and username nerds are the best).


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

tst tst tst tst tst tst tst tssssst
tst tst boom tsssst tst tst boom tst
tst tssssst boom tst tsssst tst boom ding


you have now become more intelligent.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Encraptulate said:


> tst tst tst tst tst tst tst tssssst
> tst tst boom tsssst tst tst boom tst
> tst tssssst boom tst tsssst tst boom ding
> 
> you have now become more intelligent.


Yeah but this thing hanging off my head is kind of awkward and these rivets are really uncomfortable and I think it's getting kind of hot an....

10101000100101010010101010101001010001010010010010101001010100101010010101010101010101001000100010010001010101010010110110111000101001011100101010011001010010100100100100010101011001010010100101001001


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

offbyone said:


> I'm here too. Talking with people on this board has helped me so much I would love to reciprocate. I've always loved your avatar too for some reason (and username nerds are the best).


Thanks offbyone 

Yeah, I wish I looked as pretty as her


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Sure you do. 

There must be a glowing furnace somewhere, I think my claws could probably search for one.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes I did... I said no...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Richard Nixon playing a banjo.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

My one year at sas!! :drunk


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

10:30 ---- not 11 p.m. I forgot.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> My one year at sas!! :drunk


Let's drink to that!

OT: I should've gotten the Doombringer ;_;


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Despite my efforts, I think sometimes I have really negative body language. Like it's the equivalence of writing a big '**** YOU ' on my forehead.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wish tomorrow was Friday


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Aaaa!! My cat is attacking me with his head. He has soft fur


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

250 letters, 250 envelopes and 250 labels. Oh boy. Better get started then.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Getting braces again tomorrow morning... I am excited to have a nice smile again and my teeth to touch right but I am not excited to look like a teenager again : / Also this is going to make me so poor!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

as there is only one acceptable way to go, I guess I will press on...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

life fail :blank


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my boss: so I found out they have a nickname for me at _______

me: doc courageous?

boss: no

me: dragonslayer?

boss: no

me: level 4 wizard?

boss: no

me: Chuck Norriss's less weak brother?

boss:.....no. they call me the "tall cute one"

me: oh. well, that's cool too.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

What the...? I just made some hot chocolate from a packet that says "Now with extra marshmallows!!" and there is not a single marshmallow in this cocoa.

Swiss Miss, you've made a powerful enemy today. :no


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Wwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

my mood a bit better today.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

OH WAIT, I JUST............that makes more sense.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

LainToWired said:


> ^ Sure you do.
> 
> There must be a glowing furnace somewhere, I think my claws could probably search for one.


Im not >.< .. but thanks! 

maybe the black hair. If anyone wanna c a bigger version of her, its in my album


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Eh. Now what? 
We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Our first significant snowfall of the year? One to maybe two inches? That's not too bad :lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Wwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


...are you on drugs or something?:sus


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why is it so warm? It's January! I want it to be freezing and icy and treacherous.


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

So according to a documentary I watched yesterday, simple math dictates that 1 in every 10,000 planets across the universe supports life. Now considering there are billions upon billions of galaxies, that makes me feel...small


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want my pills


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

We miss 100% of the shots we don't take.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?

Skippin out of work early OH YEAH. Home by 3:30 OH YEAH OH YEAH.

Beat City was blaring in my head as I snuck away.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

****! I hate you......I hope you die soon.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im scared to go on the chat box :afr

social situation anxiety me


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> Why is it so warm? It's January! I want it to be freezing and icy and treacherous.


Global warming?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the weekend, i've got a date tomorrow night, and im heading over to a mates house on sat night to watch dvds and get drunk.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Wish there was some decent food in :afr:shock:sus:sigh


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


Wow, this is spreading like wildfire.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Who knew graduating from high school was so expensive...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

****Image removed due to excessive use of goat****


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmm....heh....I'm intrigued.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

****I didn't do it!****


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

If I ever get a pig I'm going to name it Sir Porkalot, it sound so, right.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've just been peer-pressured into drinkin a shot of 95% alcohol. man that thing is strong!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Feels like I'm talking to Charlie Brown's parents.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn

I thought that said ''Stick figures''

But nope....


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

It's a burnt toast, ripped my pants, somehow-got-toothpaste-in-my-eye kind of day. Hmmph.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Really looking forward to the Olympic Marathon Trials tomorrow.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im going to get a haircut soon, hope it will improve my looks. Sometimes things dont turn out the way I imagine  .. but i hope this one will.. x_x


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

some random thoughts indeed.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

If physics has laws.... who governs it?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr Mug said:


> If I ever get a pig I'm going to name it Sir Porkalot


What about Sir Oinksalot?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

au Lait said:


> What about Sir Oinksalot?


I think I may need to buy 2 pigs now. :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd call my pig Kevin Futurebacon


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And suddenly I feel the urge to own a pet pig. 

It's settled then - it's a fad.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jer hasn't posted on here in a long time. I wonder what happened to him.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^he was too ornery for this forum and thus went over to the wet blanket support forum. :/


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am so ridiculously excited for this I can burst into tears.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I am so ridiculously excited for this I can burst into tears.


Haha. I could tell it was a Wes Anderson flick straight away. :nw


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

The less you do, the less you wanna do..


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

My life needs a Nick Cave soundtrack.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What is all this "sign up with your Facebook account" crap? It's everywhere now. One day it will be required for every single thing.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

yeah sh*ts me too..

how do i get to sleep? It's 3.50am.. Hang on, i think i feel it coming on..


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Go to sleep Karryn....you are getting sleeepy...


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm quitting caffeine and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

torrenting Into the Wild. faaster


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

If Pinocchio ever said "My nose will now grow", what would happen!?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ If a masochist says "hit me" to a sadist, what should the sadist do?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't listen to this song without thinking about an earth shattering *kaboom*.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ha. Done. I spent 4+ hours of my life folding paper into thirds, stuffing them into envelopes, sticking on labels and sealing... That's 4 hours I'll never get back.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> If Pinocchio ever said "My nose will now grow", what would happen!?


:clap That's a good one!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Snow day!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

2, the total number of people who said they like my wintercoat so far.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My sleep schedule is all messed up grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I want to go to the beach! o.o


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I forgot how much Windows Movie Maker sucks. But now it's back. Making my life hell.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I want to go to the beach! o.o


let's go! im so over winter


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Wish i was like my sister..


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

When I fall into a ditch of cacti, I'll go home and remove the needles with bikini wax.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna be 20 years old in 10 days. Wtf!!!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Browsing the pics on a dating site. I dont have high standards or anything, but I dont like what I am seeing. I suspect its not that the girls wouldnt be pretty, but it is the weird way they take the photos - the angles, fake smile, photoshoped etc. I much prefer seeing just a simple webcam foto with neutral face. :blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My characters in Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim are all barbarians and are in no need of armor because armor is for sissies.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Tomorrow, they are going to tap my blood. I can handle blood really well, like really really well. But as soon as they are TAPPING it out of ME, I get really light headed. Oh boy, here we gooooo! 

Also, tomorrow I will get a cure for some really nasty stomach bacteria I had for years and was really ****ing my **** up apparently. I hope this fixes my brainfog, meaning I get to pick my life up again.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ain't nobody gonna **** up the sun!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's good to be back was a victim of identity theft. I have the Southern Oregon High Tech Crimes Task Force investigation for me. 

There's no place like 127.0.0.1


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

When camping, beware of evil intent.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oooooooohhhhhhh yyyeeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhh


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Why am I so tired I wonder (wow u above! - sounds like you're having to much fun!)


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I need to think of something to do with my day off... or I could just stay holed up. I could try to cook something new? Or think really hard to come up with a scenic place to go and take pictures?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Time for ice cream :boogie


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

i keep wanting to be someone else..

My obsession with my sister .. when people talk to her, their face lit up, like a glow. 
Like they have just taken a happy pill or something.

basically, i want to be like her. im not jealous of her, just i want to be like her.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

5:40am, bloody hell. I suppose for most people, this is "early". For me, it's "late"... I'm still in Sunday.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

wtf am I doin? It's gettin late in the game


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Why do energy drinks make me feel so weird? :stu


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why am i more eloquent than these retards, even though i came from a foreign country?

same thing happened in the UK. 2 years after i came to the UK, i was a top English student (relative to the other kids). perhaps it's just my environment...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Would my vision be different in zero gravity.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel really silly >_< 

and I was thinking, when people think they cant change hteir natural personality, its not true. You can be whoever you want if u want. 

My natural personality was hard working. I used to work really hard and get all my work done before the next assignment, and I would feel so relaxed and free. Then one day I decide to see what lazy feels like, i must say it felt strange. I gradually developed this personality.

also... I hope I can be with someone, I can be rather shy and negetive sometime which i try not to be, but i have this overwhemling feeling, and then ppl lose interest to know me. So thats how I lose all my friends and I havent manage to kept any friends.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mmm tea in gum form. and i drew sharpie dots all over my nails from boredom. oh, and i am no longer dying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worked on another holiday.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Worked on another holiday.


That sucks, what was the holiday for?

I just did a little bit of a recap since I have started keeping track of my extra hours worked. I have worked an additional 144 hours since october. Sadly I am on Salary, and I dont think I will see much of that in time off in the future.

Last time I was given 4 days time in lieu for Jan to Sep, over time. But I was not tracking it back then.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> That sucks, what was the holiday for?
> 
> I just did a little bit of a recap since I have started keeping track of my extra hours worked. I have worked an additional 144 hours since october. Sadly I am on Salary, and I dont think I will see much of that in time off in the future.
> 
> Last time I was given 4 days time in lieu for Jan to Sep, over time. But I was not tracking it back then.


Martin Luther King, Jr. Day. Everything is supposed to be closed, but there were still some places open.

Our first "holiday" is Memorial Day, the last Monday in May!
I plan on taking Good Friday off. I think it is in the beginning of April.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Martin Luther King, Jr. Day. Everything is supposed to be closed, but there were still some places open.
> 
> Our first "holiday" is Memorial Day, the last Monday in May!
> I plan on taking Good Friday off. I think it is in the beginning of April.


Is that all of america or just your state? Australia has Australia Day in about a week and a bit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> Is that all of america or just your state? Australia has Australia Day in about a week and a bit.


All of America. The holiday has only been in existence about 25 years. It is to remember his fight for civil rights.

We have Presidents' Day in February (third Monday I think), but I don't have that day off either. :stu


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just binged on a whole lot of chocolate and have nowhere else to go.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I now have a better sense of who the people I can trust are, and you my friend are not one of them.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ventura said:


> oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!!!!! I've missed you!! :squeeze


Thanks Ventura. I missed everyone here. It's nice to come home. :squeeze


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Feets are freezing. :|


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm one day away from being able to join the 18+ group  not sure if that's a good thing though. That place is... :afr


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Facebook is creating the illusion that I'm being more social, but I'm still here, in my room, alone. It helped me find someone from high school to trade artist trading cards with, though!


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to make retarded, unfunny, terrible memes like you, but then I stopped. :/


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

okcancel said:


> I'm one day away from being able to join the 18+ group  not sure if that's a good thing though. That place is... :afr


Very inactive? :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

okcancel said:


> I'm one day away from being able to join the 18+ group  not sure if that's a good thing though. That place is... :afr


You'll enjoy the very detailed posts from Catherine Cavatica and komorikun


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

O_O looking forward to it


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ventura said:


> People are rude here I dont like it :rain


I've always thought they were pretty nice...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Today was okay.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Eh, me too :rain .
> 
> I've notice some very bitter users though, they think no mater what their situation is worse then yours, and have to make you feel bad or make rude remarks, just to make them self's better it don't matter how you feel.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your bird :/

I have noticed sometimes people get angry in threads that they really shouldn't, but I suppose that's the Internet for ya.

Not sure if a break will change that, but if you think you should then... Vest of luck! *hug*

(I like that typo so I am not changing it  bwahaha.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't like what I did today, but I'll start again tomorrow.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

hmmm How do I regain my sanity? :troll


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Blargh :blank


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> What is all this "sign up with your Facebook account" crap? It's everywhere now. One day it will be required for every single thing.


I know right! Some sites need to realise that some people really hate that crap and don't want to be subjected to it every other page load. I can add some of the button images to adblock but not all. :/ </rant>.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

so I'm gonna miss my cousin's wedding just because I've gotta...

**** THAT!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

A ship ran aground near Italy because the captain got too close to shore in order to give the passengers a better view. That was negligent. People do not consistently have the moral base to handle responsibly what they are able to do. Nuclear weapons are another example. Extraordinary scientific achievement could destroy the world. Technological advancement has outrun commitment to morality.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> A ship ran aground near Italy because the captain got too close to shore in order to give the passengers a better view. That was negligent.


I heard he was showing off the boat to people that he knew that were on land.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ OK then. The point remains the same.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The smell of hospitals in winter,
and the feeling that it's all a lot of oysters and no pearls


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Unacceptable!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

why did I even try watching that youtube video..


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

wish i never wasted my money on that pint of cider.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This subject is ridiculously easy. Even, suspiciously easy.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate that my memory sucks so bad at things I want to remember and that I can't forget the things I want.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I am way too excited about the new episode of Raising Hope.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> I heard he was showing off the boat to people that he knew that were on land.


The American couple from the boat that is still missing lives a couple of miles from me...people around here are really worried.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Whut's goin' on wit' my truck now?? I guess it'll be ok... wanna head into Calgary on Thurdsay!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Skimmed milk is horrible. they ran out of normal full fat milk in the canteen for my cereal, and i had to use that watery drivel. i would have been better off using water :roll


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh...have a horrible headache.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

caflme said:


> I hate that my memory sucks so bad at things I want to remember and that I can't forget the things I want.


I have been researching memory loss all night  mine has gotten so bad I am going to see my doctor! 
Hope you can remember soon :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Holy cow CAMPUS SECURITY JUST CALLED FROG EMERGENCY MY FROG ROOM AT WORK HAS TEMPATURE FAILED MY FROGS MIGHT DIE ITS TEN PM NO BUSES ARE RUNNING THERE MY FROGS ARE BOILING UP AND ALL ALONE AGH AGH AGH AGH


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

huh said:


> Ugh...have a horrible headache.


But will it blend?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Holy cow CAMPUS SECURITY JUST CALLED FROG EMERGENCY MY FROG ROOM AT WORK HAS TEMPATURE FAILED MY FROGS MIGHT DIE ITS TEN PM NO BUSES ARE RUNNING THERE MY FROGS ARE BOILING UP AND ALL ALONE AGH AGH AGH AGH


oKAY MY MOM IS DRIVING ME TO WORK I WILL SAVE YOU FROGS YOU WON'T DIE ON MY WATCH DAMNIT DON'T OVERHEAT I'M COMING I'M COMING


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

hop to it girl! save them before they croak! D:


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't wait for the grand opening of the Low-Cal Calzone Zone.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

bedtime


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> oKAY MY MOM IS DRIVING ME TO WORK I WILL SAVE YOU FROGS YOU WON'T DIE ON MY WATCH DAMNIT DON'T OVERHEAT I'M COMING I'M COMING


So I am home from my huge frog debacle. Can't even talk about it now too tired.

All I know is I saved the frogs I am a freaking badass frog wonderwoman right now. BADASS.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

qweewq said:


> hop to it girl! save them before they croak! D:


:lol Nicely played...



Perfectionist said:


> So I am home from my huge frog debacle. Can't even talk about it now too tired.
> 
> All I know is I saved the frogs I am a freaking badass frog wonderwoman right now. BADASS.


:clap Sometime, somewhere, the world-wide population of frogs will hear about your tales of heroism, and they'll build shrines to you and worship you.
You probably won't be alive to take it all in, but your children and grand-children will all be very proud of you!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Already considering leaving. Sigh.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

this settlement I'm protecting is like a maximum-security prison. there are fences all around it, cameras, radars and dogs surrounding it. oh and 4 soldiers. 

well it's no wonder considering there are enemy villages just a few hundred meters from it.

it's a lot more fun than Gaza...pity we'll be back there in 2 months.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know anymore if this is paranoia or common sense.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I don't know anymore if this is paranoia or common sense.


Isn't that the nature of paranoia? And maybe of common sense to? :um


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Inside's relatively intact but there's a thick screen.


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

That a hug would be nice right now:/


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Missed my antidepressant dose the last 3 days due to forgetfulness/laziness. I feel drunk right now.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

mrmarc said:


> That a hug would be nice right now:/


:squeeze


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Since when did I start taking life seriously? lol **** it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey, immune system, what's with all the slacking lately?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

bit sad  .. im too ordinary for a boyfriend. Im nothing special.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to the store by myself last night for the first time in a good long while.  I feel less awkward going by myself than with my mom actually. I'm going to start doing that more often.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Old dude in line at the grocery checkout started talking to me. He just kept talking and talking. I barely understood a word he said. But I learned that his brother or someone got married and divorced 2 years later. How he got onto that subject is beyond me. And then there was something about the anglican church and anti-oxidants or something. The normals sure have a lot of balls to talk to a total stranger about anything at all.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I´m not gonna take people´s BS anymore, that´s it. I ain´t gonna take anyone´s crap anymore. I´m gonna do what I wanna do and I don´t give a **** what anyone says. You can **** yourself if you don´t like that. It´s my life *****es


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Never gonna eat a banana in public again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stilla said:


> Never gonna eat a banana in public again.


Alright, now I'm curious!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Alright, now I'm curious!


Hah I'll just say breaking it of in pieces attracts less attention.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stilla said:


> Hah I'll just say breaking it of in pieces attracts less attention.


Point taken =p.

I ate one this morning but I was in the car.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

And so begins my career as a day trader.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, if anyone's feeling bad about their life right now, just think, at least I don't have to crap in a box and use a syringe to transfer it to a thing and then dispose of the crap in the box.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> :clap Sometime, somewhere, the world-wide population of frogs will hear about your tales of heroism, and they'll build shrines to you and worship you.
> You probably won't be alive to take it all in, but your children and grand-children will all be very proud of you!


I better freaking hope so. I was exhausted today. And tomorrow i have to lug frogs across campus AGAIN. God frogs are more maintenance than girlfriends geez I should just become a lesbian.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^I agree! :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Steak and rice...mmmmm.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Final is next week and there's a test today! :hide


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it's 3 am and I'm at the entrance of the settlement. and the weirdest thing just happened. i just saw something moving extremely fast towards me on the radar screen but...nothing was there. then it turned around, got off the road and went into the nearby fields.

and no, this thing is not broken. i can detect people and cars moving towards me using this.

heh, i think somebody is using an invisibility cloak.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> Old dude in line at the grocery checkout started talking to me. He just kept talking and talking. I barely understood a word he said. But I learned that his brother or someone got married and divorced 2 years later. How he got onto that subject is beyond me. And then there was something about the anglican church and anti-oxidants or something. The normals sure have a lot of balls to talk to a total stranger about anything at all.


I know, right?

It never even occurs to me to start discussing antioxidants and the Anglican church with people in the grocery checkout.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

if post = smile
then smile returned

if post = code
I = confused


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just remembered that I get to listen to my radio crush tonight. eeeeee <3


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

steelmyhead said:


> And so begins my career as a day trader.


Can I trade January 30 for February 10?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm kind of (completely) horrified that all these Dashboard Confessional songs (which I forgot I owned) actually relate to my present life.

Feeling like you are in high school when you are 27 years old is bizarre.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, that's enough dissociation for one day.

*Edit: *Maybe not.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Can I trade January 30 for February 10?


Only if you're going to do something awesome with it and take pictures, and then post those pictures.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Does that kitty have no feets?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

0:38 :spit


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Does that kitty have no feets?


indeed. poor quadruple amputee kitty.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

fingertips said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


 poor baby. Hope he or she has loving caretakers.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

The following sentence is false. The previous sentence is true.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I have hundreds of unorganized bookmarks. @[email protected]


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

girl in a coma released what became my fav album of 2011.. so... to celebrate I'm posting this video of their last tour of 2011! ^________^


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

"I hope I don't bore my user friend when he comes over later on for a smoke" Also "I hope I don't freak out a little bit and have nothing to say because of increased perceptions from the tasty smoke" "Just wanna chill and chat"


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep putting things under my butt and going "yeah, I don't think I'll miss." Sigh.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

my chair is squeaky I need to inspect it closer :hide yep needs some lubricant or something.


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

Guy knows his chairs.
in other news, Im ****ing happy today


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm surprised at how many positive reviews there are on the net for rescue remedy given that's it's homeopathic, and therefore not at all effective. And to think that I've been relying on online reviews to make my purchasing decisions. :sus


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Never gonna eat a banana in public again.


I know right! I usually eat mine like corn on the cob to prevent people from staring.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

..You can like posts on here? wut o.0


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

woot! another snow day!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> 0:38 :spit


have you ever seen the one where not only does the ref say "he was giving him the business" but also mimes the act of? It's hilarious.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I eat bananas in public proudly. with big toothy bites.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> I eat bananas in public proudly. with big toothy bites.


Me too! :banana


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

Also -
2nd earliest beer ever. I feel like partying. I'm so cool.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leonardess said:


> have you ever seen the one where not only does the ref say "he was giving him the business" but also mimes the act of? It's hilarious.


Yeah, I just saw that one after this one. He was "air punching" the guy :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO immune system why have you forsaken me???

I woke up super congested with a sore throat. :'( Everyone around me has been getting sick all winter and somehow I managed to avoid catching anything. Looks like my luck has finally run out.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

my dad is getting transffered to a different hospital. It takes about 2 hours to get there. 

And I have to go sleep early again, cos I have o wake up early again around 8am


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope I can still run. I haven't done it in a while.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

This trail mix is sooo freaking good!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

heyJude said:


> This trail mix is sooo freaking good!


^What's in it?

This spherical reinterpretation of the old wooden Labyrinth games is really cool:


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> ^What's in it?
> 
> This spherical reinterpretation of the old wooden Labyrinth games is really cool:


Raisins, Peanuts, M&M's, Almonds, and Cashews. Man, this stuff is addictive!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

fingertips said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


Cats missing a leg or 4 are so adorable. I just want to take this cat home and take care of it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sitting here singing Bob Dylan to myself...why....................


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Cats missing a leg or 4 are so adorable. I just want to take this cat home and take care of it.


Not if I get there first! :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE! I DRINK IT UP!








THOSE WHO ARE LACTOSE INTOLERANT, FEEL MY WRATH.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I want to know how to stop being sad.. :<


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I ate too much today and feel like a fatass. I need to run tomorrow. 

Plus, my hands have smelled like pineapple all day long, and now my right armpit smells like lo mein.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i feel like being happy forever


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

cute animaltalk






nobody in chat cared.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

^^ Animal talk is cute, it's kinda waste of time though. But so is mostly everything else on the internet.

Anyway: Eh. Thought that ended before it begun, thankfully. And it *did*. But.
And I ended up feeling pretty self assured yesterday, feeling less like I-only-have-this-bachelor-degree-from-a-backwater-college-and-everyone-else-is-smarter.

I realized, people do look up to me. Even people with better degrees. That's really really cool.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I am wearing pants, that is all. :yes


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Aw megaupload is shutdown by FBI.

...And I don't know if I care.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I care


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

one year and 3 months until I'm done with the army.

and another thing, why do people ask me if my assault-rifle is real? why would i walk around with a toy-gun!?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

How come I've never met someone with SA in real life? How come I'm always the most quiet in every setting possible?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

fingertips said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


poor thing :cry


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I want to go to an adoption center and adopt a bunch of cats! :clap


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I feel like someone's mining in my head.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know how I get caught up in this ****. ... Oh wait, I _do_ know :lol


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

liger+horse=ligorse?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

sad today  .. cant believe its the 20th already. Almost end of the month. So far, the new year has been quite bad for me.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Going to a meetup tomorrow to see Haywire with some introverts. Hope I meet someone awesome. :afr


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Going to a meetup tomorrow to see Haywire with some introverts. Hope I meet someone awesome. :afr


Cool, Sas meetup? Have fun ^_^


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

artynerd said:


> Cool, Sas meetup? Have fun ^_^


Nope, meetup.com meetup. Been part of the group for months, finally forcing myself to go.

Thanks, I'll try!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't want to walk to the grocery store. Why can't the grocery store walk to me? :sigh


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hullo Brian


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

just got a treadmill. I need to exercise desperately.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Be sure to check out the SAS fitness group we just set up over on Fitocracy! It seems pretty nifty so far.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/fitocracy-anybody-go-there-156188/


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate little dogs.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I've recently realized that most other people are genuinely happy, positive and friendly while I on the other hand am mostly doom and gloom.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to my psychologist for the first time in 6 months or so and was like I think I have AVPD and she was like hmmm...no you don't and I was like cool, thanks bro I feels much betters.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

"Truth is, everybody is going to hurt you; you just gotta find the ones worth suffering for." -Bob Marley

I like that.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jesus why is it so windy outside? Why are there so many liars? why is every fupping thing annoying me? I hate everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

mind_games said:


> "Truth is, everybody is going to hurt you; you just gotta find the ones worth suffering for." -Bob Marley
> 
> I like that.


+ 1


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonder if I'll be accepted to the 18+ group O_O doubt it!


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

You know, I'm kind of getting sick of my daily routine. I feel like I'm watching a re-run everyday.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

okcancel said:


> Wonder if I'll be accepted to the 18+ group O_O doubt it!


You're 18, they should.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel like singing in Spanish but I don't know that many words! Need some Rosetta Stone. Then I can make up my own Spanish song.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to disperse my atoms and have them latch onto a more superior being.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nobody knows the trouble I've seen. Nobody knows the sorrow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'll think I'll just keep the aircon on.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder what goes on in the Women's SA support group. :sus
Don't mind me I'm just a little bit cray cray.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

If a photon checked into a hotel, it wouldn't need help with it's luggage because it's traveling light...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> If a photon checked into a hotel, it wouldn't need help with it's luggage because it's traveling light...


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

They should make coffee in I.V. bags.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish I had something to wake up for


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

worried about my dad's health as usual. And sad that im gonna be a loner forever


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello22 said:


> Jesus why is it so windy outside? Why are there so many liars? why is every fupping thing annoying me? I hate everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The liars are creting the wind :lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

You know when the dog goes back to bed you might have stayed up too late!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caffeine is a diuretic. :lol
My post count is palindromatic - 70307


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grrr still suffering from Fernando Torres syndrome. Another goal-less game.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to install Microsoft Office. I paid $100 for a key card - no CD, nothing!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> "Truth is, everybody is going to hurt you; you just gotta find the ones worth suffering for." -Bob Marley
> 
> I like that.


I really like this! :yes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

fingertips said:


>


:b That's the most clever joke I've ever heard.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I can be a bit crazy sometimes, i realise later about that @[email protected]


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey honey, do you think KFC is still open?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nuggets in oven. Lovely, tasty, crunchy nuggets of awesomeness. Om nom nom.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Somebody ask me a question on formspring already damnit! :mum :bash


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had a dream that my boyfriend hated me and so did his parents. Last weekend I dreamnt that someone from school hated me and wouldn't even talk to me. What is this? Everybody hates me in my Sunday morning dreams or something?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I had a dream that my boyfriend hated me and so did his parents. Last weekend I dreamnt that someone from school hated me and wouldn't even talk to me. What is this? Everybody hates me in my Sunday morning dreams or something?


That's kinda cool, I had a similar dream 2 nights ago, except it was me who hated my family. Which is weird, cause I love them...but I was so sure in my dream that I was never going to talk to them again for the rest of my life and I wasn't shy about letting them know that lol.

--------------------------------------------

Hey, winter...**** you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, that was the funny part..I had no problem telling them off ha.

Also, I wish the vegan thread hadn't been deleted. I wanted to post in it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I opened my curtains and a black cat walked across the road and sat on my front lawn staring at me. :afr Peeping tom cat.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i promise you, once i burn those uniform I'm gonna make sure you won't be alone anymore.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, you guys are my witnesses. I'm going to do my sit-ups tonight. I'm not having a drink till I do, anyway. I'll just feel like a waste :/

100 to go!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Done. 

:fall


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It turns out the hardest essay to write is the one about myself.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The constant hunger is getting to me, ugh. :/


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I should've went out tonight 

Dreading work next week, i'm gonna sit back and watch my co workers brown nose and back stab just to try and stay in the department. I don't (and never will) partake in this, i'm much better than that, I will just get on with my work.

My old supervisor wouldn't have put me forward for my promotion if he didn't think i was a good worker. He said i was capable of better and bigger things, but this promotion would be a stepping stone. I'm surprised he noticed this, cos i only worked on a machine doing the same thing, day in, day out.


But i've always said, if you work hard, treat people in a nice manner, they will look after you.

*hiccup* :drunk


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I browse SAS and most of it is boring..maybe I should start some good threads.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I browse SAS and most of it is boring..maybe I should start some good threads.


I think you should. :yes


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I can hear Kim Kardashian and her annoying voice flood the airwaves of my mom's tv in the other room.
I'm just gonna sit here and sip my cup of haterade, or, in this case, chocolate milk.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Life's too complicated


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> I browse SAS and most of it is boring..maybe I should start some good threads.


You should definitely do this, this is a good plan.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel like reality is slipping away from me


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I feel like reality is slipping away from me


Let it go...reality isn't worth holding onto. Delusion is where it's at...trust me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I know. Reality is a terrifying, dangerous place full of horrid bull* It's simply a nightmare with no further explanation necessary. But at the same time it's a bit of a joke and makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I browse SAS and most of it is boring..maybe I should start some good threads.


This made me anxious -.- I know I'm not a good thread starter. But I agree with you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I think you should. :yes





papaSmurf said:


> You should definitely do this, this is a good plan.


Eek! Pressures on. :b



kanra said:


> This made me anxious -.- I know I'm not a good thread starter. But I agree with you.


I'm sorry something I said made you feel anxious. (It would probably make me anxious too :b) I think I've just been coming on this forum for too long.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

After 4 years of being on this godforsaken forum, I've learned two important lessons:

1. There will never be a single person on this forum that could ever give you advice that takes the place of a professional. If you don't like that professional, move on to one that you are more comfortable with.

2. Never start a relationship on this forum. You're just asking for heartbreak.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Damnit.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Omg, half hour 'til midnight. Wasn't it just 6 something? I better get ready for bed. e_e


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

take a hammer to my head anyone. this headacheathon is hell right here on earth.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate lateness. I can't remember the last time I was late for anything. I think I even turned up to my own birth early, to avoid being late.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

They don't make cartoons like they used to 





@[email protected]


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to go to the hut and not come out for about a month. Then I can go back to all this and be insane again. It will be completely bearable after that. 


Also: lone shark. :teeth


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> They don't make cartoons like they used to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx dobot, strange i remember roaring laughter at Ren 'n Stimpy, but at least you got me to smile.. RoboGirl


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

sailor moon


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Just woke up from an 18 hour nap, should I stay up or try to get a couple hours more before work in the morning?


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Shall I go skating, go to the gym, or stay indoors this morning? It's only -8C... too nice to stay inside?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This is strange, but funny in a way. I love weird animation shorts.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

oh malt loaf how I miss you...









:O~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i'm so tired. it's 3.15am, idk why i can't put my head on the pillow???? boohoo


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I can be your hero, baby.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I can be your hero, baby.


I can kiss away the pain.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I can be your hero, baby.


You can take my breath away

(by the way have you got a sledge hammer? lol)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I almost choked on some lemonade earlier today.  lol I hate it when that happens.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

What if there were no hypothetical questions?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

If its meant to be, its meant to be.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, it's all done. I can relax now~


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Owning a goldfish is a _far_ more trying experience than one might think.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

The smilley's are looking quite strange today. Maybe it's just my computer. :lol this one looks especially wacky.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

2 days to go until I'm 20.

well...at least i made it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to kick my own *** tomorrow.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I've watched five Frasiers in a row since dinner.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was amazingly disturbing. Need comic relief!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why do I keep doing this to myself? I feel so bad and ashamed. =/


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why is every page on this site littered with dating ads? Is it just me?

I don't want a filipino girlfriend. Or an asian girlfriend. Or a korean girlfriend. Or any girlfriend!

Show me some ads for hot filipino men, however, and that might be another story.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Why is every page on this site littered with dating ads? Is it just me?
> 
> I don't want a filipino girlfriend. Or an asian girlfriend. Or a korean girlfriend. Or any girlfriend!
> 
> Show me some ads for hot filipino men, however, and that might be another story.


Recently my ads are mostly for vacation getaways. Which is a cruel way to taunt a penniless student.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

my ads are .....non existent. Thanks Ad Block


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

You can be a turd sometimes : (


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Being tethered to these headphones is putting a serious damper on my dance party.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Me and my cracker friends....
Oh wait, I need friends to be able to say that....
Oh wait, I do have friends...ish.
They're just not salty and crunchy and yummy like crackers are.
I almost spelled crunchy with a 7 and spelled with a c.
I'm drinking too fast.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_"Why is every page on this site littered with dating ads?"_

probably because so many people here are obsessed with dating and relationships and post endless threads about it. Then the ads pick up from those keywords and related ads pop up? I need to use the words "enlarge, enhance, pills, size, bigger" etc more often. xP

oh! yeah..... adblock plus ftw! B)


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

There are ads on this site? lol. Adblock plus.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Everyday I'm shufflin'!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

so I'm looking for a country song that's been playing on the country radio station in which the singer raps in it. I really want to listen to it just to hear the rap, er "spoken word" part as it is highly amusing.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Some ideas are better on paper than they are in practice.

Case in point.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

okcancel said:


> :b That's the most clever joke I've ever heard.


I don't even get it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Some ideas are better on paper than they are in practice.
> 
> Case in point.


OMG! I don't know whether to laugh or be worried about their safety!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

It's raining tonight. I've always loved that sound. It always reminds me of being back in Olympia. :sigh


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't even get it.


H2O too... H2O2 = hydrogen peroxide = something you should not drink.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I want a pet penguin.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, I hope I can start again tomorrow and actually *feel* better.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

where are you from? where are you? where are you going?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

okcancel said:


> H2O too... H2O2 = hydrogen peroxide = something you should not drink.


I completely missed that. :spit


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i haven't cried in years, and I've seen death, mutilation and all kinds of horrors. what made me cry is some stupid song that i haven't heard for years .

i think i might be losing it...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I'm going to kick my own *** tomorrow.


Yeah, sure you will buddy...you're all talk. :roll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, there's the growl. Maybe I should eat now.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I may finally be ready to start my kickboxing class back up again! Hopefully I don't horribly re-injure my foot on the test run.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I miss the old SAS and the familiar faces.........I saw 157 people viewing the Medication forum....I remember when we didn't have that many people on at the same time.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I feel like the most awkward person in the world today!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Edit: posted to wrong thread, i is dummy
:um


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*makes bon a time machine* .. there you go now you can literally live in the past B)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So...who's with me?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Damnit, I left my brolly in the car.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm. I think I might have an odd stare or something. People look away if I glance at them.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

that awkward moment when you tell someone you have anxiety and they suddenly lose all brain cells and stare at you with that dumb look on their face.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm hot and sweaty
How about you

_I hate summer so much_ :lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(wow how many mile's a minute does she speak hiccups??)

when's this rain going to let up


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

guess i should go eat sumthin' (oh the effort)


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Augh, it's too hot.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

SJack said:


> Augh, it's too hot.


*looks at forecast* ..40, 41, 39, 42, 40, 40, 40... oh crap :/


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate shopping... but I rather enjoyed that. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

tomorrow, on my birthday, I'm gonna be somewhere i can't name doing something i can't say with people who do not exits.

so much for a fun birthday!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks SimplePickup for the video today


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Ibuprofen is the most wonderful thing on earth. 

Roses are green,
Violets are grey,
My colour perception's
A bit off today.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Going to write my essay for another class during my night class. 

/badass move of the day


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The internet is mellllllttting!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Resorted to drinking Red Bull... And it smells _awful!_

I really hope I'm speaking too soon... but this stuff's useless. I still feel exhausted. Great.

The mammalian diving reflex is insanely cool.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This rain isn't making me feel particularly motivated.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I dunno why it had to be this way..... can't it be different? Could it have been??


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Internet, why so boring?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tomorrow should be alright. I'm not spending 2 and 1/2 hours coat shopping, I know that.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Got my plane ticket now Im nervous! ;-)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Obama really felt good about that spilled milk joke, haha...but seriously, how much milk are farmers spilling these days? I've never thought about that before. (Not saying that's the most important part of the address obviously but it's stuck in my pretty little head.)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I feel like a poop wad.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Depressed again. Sometimes I hate my life.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I'm super sick and just watched Contagion.

THAT was a stupid idea.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> So I'm super sick and just watched Contagion.
> 
> THAT was a stupid idea.


I know cuz that movie sucks.

...actually I liked it. :sus


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep doing this to myself. I know why. I don't know how to deal with my stress, anxiety or depression. *How* do you deal with these things in a healthy way?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry everyone. I can't stay here. I really wanted to, but I just can't handle this place.

(I may be back in a few months though, of course, hahaha.)


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Aah ****


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

What goes up must come down. :fall


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

MsDaisy said:


> What goes up must come down. :fall


Tell that to whoever decides the price of petrol.

HIYOOOOOO


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Argh I feel like crawling back into bed.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh god headache. So much for getting a full night's sleep for the first day of classes.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I only just read this, interesting...

torrentfreak.com/from-rogue-to-vogue-megaupload-and-kim-dotcom


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

*RIP Theo Angelopoulos*


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

lol today I was told by a youtube commenter 'YOU JUST WON THE INTERNET'


The fact that I felt the most genuine pride i'd felt in years here should probably be a worry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe I am breaking out.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Misery loves company!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

this was one of the best birthdays I've had in quite a while.

i honestly didn't see that one coming!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Craving yogurt at the moment..
Or any food really ><


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

So I put this grape into my mouth. The third consecutive grape, infact. And I thought I would make it a little different this time, and attempted to crush the grape against the top of my mouth using my tongue, hoping for a pleasing grape-juice explosion in my mouth.

What happaned instead was that I accidentally pushed a whole grape forcibly into my oesophagus, and I can still feel it in there gradually making its way down to my stomach - it was an extremely large grape.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Biology exam was surprisingly soft. Didn't stop me from messing up a couple questions regardless. Oops.

Organic chemistry will be the death of me. I will not rest until it makes _sense_. I'm in for a long night.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

And now I'm sitting here wondering if I lost my mind or if I _completely_ lost my mind.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I shouldnt be checking this site right now. :blank


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> So I put this grape into my mouth. The third consecutive grape, infact. And I thought I would make it a little different this time, and attempted to crush the grape against the top of my mouth using my tongue, hoping for a pleasing grape-juice explosion in my mouth.
> 
> What happaned instead was that I accidentally pushed a whole grape forcibly into my oesophagus, and I can still feel it in there gradually making its way down to my stomach - it was an extremely large grape.


:teeth


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love you, headache. You make a good excuse to lie in the dark and not do anything. I just wish you didn't hurt so much.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

some guy on the bus brought out his boombox...everyone was staring at me but he just kept on head bobbing. What a character..

Also, have to make a wiki for my business tech class. I'm looking forward to it, looks like it could be alot of fun. I love creative things like this where I can talk about my interests. I think I'll make my subject travelling, in particular one of the countries in Asia I really want to visit.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

no job. no plans for the future.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I can hear the people in the apartment above me a little too well... :blank


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm the worst at making decisions...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm drunk!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Antibiotics SUCK! I really want to get better but they always make me worse before I'm better : (


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Either my legs are really tired or, someone made gravity stronger without telling me.:sus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

MY MILKSHAKE, Doesn't bring anyone to the yard.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I can't believe I had three glasses of wine and a pint of beer in one night. Let alone a _Wednesday_ night.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont know what I am doing.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

The tea from DavidsTea sounds delicious. Must order some.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why do i get into so many fights here? i was never like that at school.

i guess it's because I'm so different to everyone here. and humans apparently dislike 'different'.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hiccups said:


>


Yay injustice. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Suzanne Sugarbaker, you are a panic! :lol


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Wayne Brady!.., thanks for the ladybug inspiration.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

He wanted the canal. It's easy to miss. I told him: carry on down this road, go straight ahead at the roundabout, and look out it for on your right immediately after. Off he cycled.

_There is no roundabout down there_, I realised the moment he'd left.

I couldn't be expected to remember. I only walk this route every day.

I think I subconsciously want to confuse the **** out of lost people. There's no other excuse for getting directions so drastically wrong every time I attempt to give them. It makes sense. I'm quite a sinister person, deep down.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I'm recording these random drunk people at gym and putting on youtube, is this legal? xD


Send me a link when it's up. :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Any artists who have some free time and would like to receive original art should contribute to this group. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/artist-trading-card-extraordinaire-398/


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> It was already up , i only got voice as i was to afraid they'd see cam?


They have pool tables at your gym?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> lmao ya -____-
> 
> Note im being a creep and filming them by hiding under teh table :b


I've never seen when I was in gyms a pool table....maybe they were just in a different section. Did they catch you? That wouldn't go good.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I realised where all my pain is coming from last night and it's kind of refreshing.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

So mad at myself. Why I couldnt just tell the truth... its not like anyone would care.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I really hope my baby is ok=/


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Embarassed. I thought I'd deleted all my blog entries, but it seems that this whole time, the filter preferences had been set to view deleted blog entries, so it seems my **** has been up this whole time. I don't like being out of control like this.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Must resist the urge to pick my skin o_o RESISTTTTFMSKSVSKSKBFKDKJSBD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel good right now. I want to cry.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Music helpp me...help me feel better.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm hungry.......





but I don't want to eat........?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

grrr. this matrix is being a bugger.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Might be time to change my username, just in case D:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I could really go for a burrito right now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My cat pooped half out of the box. 

At least it was a solid one.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kaley Cuoco's booty looked fantastic in that purple dress tonight


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Trying to get my **** together for school


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

strawberryjulius said:


> My cat pooped half out of the box.
> 
> At least it was a solid one.


Be glad that you didn't step on cat poo, I did but luckily I had a sock on...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I have been playing Diablo II Lord Of Destruction for 8+ hours a day for the last 2 weeks, time well spent. :yay


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

cant sleep, idk why.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

/how-sitting-all-day-is-damaging-your-body-and-how-you-can-counteract-it


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

_ wars come and go, but my soldiers stay eternal..._


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to take my balls outta my purse & take that leap of faith.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

He...he doesn't remember me. :|


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah i think im gonna make some hotdogs.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I want to join the charity run, like cancer research etc.. but then I remember I dont have friends, so who is going to fund me?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


LMAO


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

First dose of Neurontin tonight. Oh boy.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Two exams done, English left to go. Strangely enough, I'm looking forward to rereading/analyzing the novels from class... It's a welcome change from biology and chemistry.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I should walk back home.


You're not home


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I want to live in a commune


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

It astounds me at how badly written Pokemon has become. Pokemon used to be awesome. Also, after nearly 700 episodes, Ash is still 10.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I look nothing like my avatar. But i like to imagine its me 

the real me is (/_\)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm feeling hyper from the coffee this morning.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm too scared about delivering my speech to write it. :afr


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

snowyowl said:


> I'm too scared about delivering my speech to write it. :afr


Speeches are easy. Just look down and read. You'll get docked a few marks but who cares?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I just want to bring you down so baaddllllyyy...in the worst waaaaay


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

"Sometimes we expect more from others because we would be willing to do that much for them."


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

A cashier told me to "Have a nice day"

I thought to myself "Don't ever tell me what to do."


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

A true friend never breaches the trust of his companion or stabs his back. He is trustworthy and reliable. One should therefore always try to be a true and reliable friend.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Puppy is so cute. Apparently earlier, some drunk guys were in our backyard. I guess one of them dropped their cell phone, because my dog came in with a Blackberry with no back XD then a while after that, we let her out again and she walks in with the back. lol such a smart puppy.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I wish the stock market would stay open on the weekends... Maybe I need to take up gambling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, hello Melatonin. Sweet dreams. :yawn


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

~*_888th post extravaganza_*~











to unimportant milestones! :eyes








​


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Just listened to a really interesting story about a dude who lost his sense of proprioception and was forced to entirely relearn how to move his own body:

http://www.radiolab.org/2006/may/05/the-butchers-assistant/


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

So I was THIS close to mistaking shaving foam for deoderant in the dark and spraying it all over myself


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

If you're unhappy with your job, move on. But don't burn your bridges when doing so!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^my mum has this belief that not everyone can be happy with their jobs and they just have to accept it and get on with it. I think that is a crock of s*** and a cop out. You only live once and if you're not happy with any thing in life then it's up to you to try and change it, acceptance isn't exactly a bad thing per se but neither is selling yourself short. That not burning your bridges thing... yeah I need to work on that _..


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've actually moved some stuff around in my anxiety hierarchy. Some have gone into "low anxiety" and quite a few have gone into "NO anxiety."


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Awesome!

Edit: Figured things out, nevermind


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

fingertips said:


> ~*_888th post extravaganza_*~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations 888 lucky number


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I now own my first guitar (that I'm bothering to spend time learning to play properly).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> ^^^^my mum has this belief that not everyone can be happy with their jobs and they just have to accept it and get on with it. I think that is a crock of s*** and a cop out. You only live once and if you're not happy with any thing in life then it's up to you to try and change it, acceptance isn't exactly a bad thing per se but neither is selling yourself short. That not burning your bridges thing... yeah I need to work on that _..


I agree. A certain amount of BS is expected with every job, but if it's making you miserable, then it's time to get out. I felt I was turning into the walking dead, so it was time to go. This Monday is my last day, and I feel sooooo much more alive already!

As for not burning bridges, yes, that's very hard to do. You don't know how much I want to pop off a few coworkers heads before I leave. But (I keep reminding myself), I'll only make myself look bad if I let things get ugly.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel like someone is keeping tabs on me o.0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a nap - six hours of sleep was not enough. Wait. I took a nap last night, too. :con


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I found some forgotten food in my backpack that could now be considered a science experiment.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Bananagirl? high five?


Who are you trying to be? -_-


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

There was a book I used to read when I was a kid. Can't remember what it was called, but I think the protagonist was a mouse who was on a walking journey. He walked for so long that his feet wore out and he had to buy new ones from a street vendor. I could do with such a vendor right now.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

When I get 1 word reply, I feel like the person im talking to doesnt want to talk to me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am in a very angry mood. :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

How is it possible to go one's entire life without feeling a normal mood? I feel like my brain was wired wrong from the beginning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alice Ghostley was HILARIOUS!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got to avoid that highly likely triggering rape thread.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im going to set up my own buisness, its the only way i can ever move out and have a place of my own.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

*empties brain of all emotion*


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Being single and un-wanted does feel lonely, but when I dont think about this and just focus on myself, I feel alot better. I should just enjoy being single and free. Im wasting my time thinking about relationship when there isnt anyone who would want me.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Some call it 'Lazy'. I call it 'Selective Participation'.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I finally succeeded.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

I wonder what bacon would taste like if it didn't.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

so. my agency is all big into the LEAN stuff now. they were going to appoint two people to be "Dragon Warriors", to give training and seminars and things to our staff about LEAN. I asked my boss to put my name forward. Hey, I was going to get a free tour of the Boeing plant and get to spend a lot of time outside the office attending training myself. but now they've decided it's not necessary to have a "Dragon Warrior". I cannot express enough my deep disappointment at not having the title "Dragon Warrior" after all, which is of course what I would insist everyone call me. I very much looked forward to acquiring the ability, like in the movie "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon Warrior", to glide from treetop to treetop, wielding my sword - or propeller, I guess. Instead, I shall be the "green belt" representative for our department, which is not bad as I'm sure it is like the top level in martial office arts. Big woo.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nefury said:


> *empties brain of all emotion*


I felt like doing this several times today. I wish there was an ON/OFF switch for emotions.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I felt like doing this several times today. I wish there was an ON/OFF switch for emotions.


THIS^^. I wish I could control this. I would have so much more control in my life. I would be so much more content, even if it is fake.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Ooh, I have 1,000 posts! :banana:banana:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It'll be so nice to have time to work on my art again... so spiritually uplifting and healing!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:doh :flush


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Fortune cookie: The days you work are the best days

..............:sus


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Guess I should start packing.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Guess I should start packing.


:clap:boogie

This makes me happy. Plus I just had the brilliant idea to make a photo album of LOTR pictures. THIS IS AN AWESOME NIGHT.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Face down in the ****
Promise I will never quit
Pourin' till the bottle's done
Tell me are we havin' fun?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I know someone keeps viewing my profile repeatedly because the view count goes up, but the last ten viewers stay the same. Hmm, I wonder who it could be..


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^I think invisible users add to your view count as well? Not sure on that one.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Last episode of Chuck. It's done : (


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> :doh :flush


You put what down the toilet? :wife


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> ^I think invisible users add to your view count as well? Not sure on that one.


Oh, yeah that makes sense actually, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to eat a cheeseburger


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to live somewhere where the bathroom isn't down a hallway. I don't want to trip over cats.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Watching the Australian Open mixed doubles final on TV.......just thinking

No doubt there must be a lot of hookups in the mixed doubles division lol. Take care of business on the court.........and off it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> ^I think invisible users add to your view count as well? Not sure on that one.


if that is true then there should be a function to block invisible members from viewing your profile... mmhhmmm


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hiccups said:


> if that is true then there should be a function to block invisible members from viewing your profile... mmhhmmm


You have the option to block anyone who is not on your friends list (invisible friends could still see it). You have another option to block everyone except the Mods.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> You have the option to block anyone who is not on your friends list (invisible friends could still see it). You have another option to block everyone except the Mods.


yeah I know... just saying I don't mind people going to it that are not invisible, I don't like the idea of snooping nor would I ever encourage it. Not that I wanna make a deal out of it :hide


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the verse to the song strobe light by the b-52's musically sounds very similar to the pixies song isla de encanta.. funny when that happens


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My god, let that thread die. Please die.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Best invention ever: Beer towel.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*IF* you are auto suggesting bookmark folders based on the content of the page I'm trying to bookmark, then I COMMAND you to stop doing so Google Chrome. I command you!! Is that how this **** works?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Tempus fugit


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I felt like doing this several times today. I wish there was an ON/OFF switch for emotions.


If only


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why am I still alive.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Accidentally posting an incomplete and insufficiently coherent draft of a post and then flailing about wondering why the post won't delete because, in your panic, you've neglected to select the 'Delete Message' option before clicking 'Delete' is not fun. 

In other words, I need to get off this site.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Something smells good downstairs.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The accused were found guilty of first degree murder in the Shafia case(should of posted this in "Something good happened today"). I wish life in prison in was actually life in jail and not only 25 years here in Canada.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Crying in the shower sounds good right about now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I lost 5 pounds since I last weighed myself. I'm 115 pounds now. I really need to quit losing weight. lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Stupid wind, where are you going in such a hurry? If the cops pull you over, you'll be in big trouble.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> You put what down the toilet? :wife


Your Charizard pokemon card


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Guh...There's gonna be no time for myself for the next month or 2....I dun like this.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been eating too many carbs. I need to make a vegetarian chili with some tofu or something.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I love to chat, and can chat for ages. Its just I dont have that friend who really want to be friend with me. 1 friend would be enough. I just want a friend that I can talk to about anything and everything.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't know what is going on with my exam.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> The accused were found guilty of first degree murder in the Shafia case(should of posted this in "Something good happened today"). I wish life in prison in was actually life in jail and not only 25 years here in Canada.


Four murders...

25 years...

Yep, if you're going to commit a crime, Canada's a pretty good place to do it. Justice?? What's that??


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I love how whenever an IQ thread pops up here, like half the responders claim a score of 140+ ~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I died my hair black, oh ya.... :lol


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

^ Ventura you are really pretty!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> I edited my face out


Thanks for clarifying :b



> ... im planning on turning goth-


Dooooooo it


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> I love how whenever an IQ thread pops up here, like half the responders claim a score of 140+ ~


Sooo...are you trying to say that I'm not really a genius? :blank

...:b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, I just booked a taxi for the first time in my life. You can enter the destination too! I didn't know that. I feel a little less anxious about it now.

I've re-booked my exam for this Friday too.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm nervous and tired. So very nervous and tired :afr


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

An aquaintance from highschool that I saw in December wants to hang out this week. Luckily, he's a nerd so we'll probably just play Legend of Zelda.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm happy I'm me, and not someone else.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Panic mode engage. Freak out sequence commencing. Voice, disabled.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Painting classes are quite expensive....


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tohellandback said:


> I'm happy I'm me, and not someone else.


That's such a great feeling to have!

I really wish I were a guy for a day. All the things I'd do.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Swallow your pride and stay humble.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, I am laughing really hard because someone with the username "Stalker" has looked at my profile. :lol


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Okay, I am laughing really hard because someone with the username "Stalker" has looked at my profile. :lol


Haha, well at least they're honest


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know where I'd be without marijuana and music.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel terrible tonight. I'm not sure how I'm going to get any sleep :/


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I don't know where I'd be without marijuana and music.


+1


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Whoa, username change :3 yay. Wasn't expecting that tonight.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ahh I don't know who you are anymore are you okcancel?

Also: GODDAMN that Jack in the Box commercial. I can't get it out of my head.

First you get a jumbojack then you get a taco...JUMBACO! JUMBACO!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^ahh I don't know who you are anymore are you okcancel?
> 
> Also: GODDAMN that Jack in the Box commercial. I can't get it out of my head.
> 
> First you get a jumbojack then you get a taco...JUMBACO! JUMBACO!


Yes ma'am!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

what a long night...

me and three other guys were shot at in nablus whilst patrolling. we chased these guys for like 5 km, until we reached some Palestinian village and the rest of the platoon joined us. we began to search houses in the village, taking all of the adults and children into one or two rooms once the house was searched.

in the end we caught 3 guys who looked about 17 years old. and they admitted to the crime. so we took them with us. 

ok i think I'm gonna get some sleep.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

2 1/2 more hours of work... I'm sooo tired :yawn


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i was sleeping well for a while, but now i'm messing that up with internet powers.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I accidentally shrunk my favourite hoodie in the dryer.

sad panda.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to go here


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mom calls me to let me know my dog hasn't come out of his dog house in a while, didn't eat last night and she's afraid to look into the dog house to see if he's still alive. Thanks for that call, Mom...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Mom calls me to let me know my dog hasn't come out of his dog house in a while, didn't eat last night and she's afraid to look into the dog house to see if he's still alive. Thanks for that call, Mom...


Update: he's fine, just deaf. And kinda blind.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

loooooong daaaaayyyyyy.... missssssing u


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Update: he's fine, just deaf. And kinda blind.


:yay

Though that's too bad about him being deaf and blind...


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

This thread almost feels like "status update" on Facebook.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> :yay
> 
> Though that's too bad about him being deaf and blind...


Yep, it is. He's coming to the end of his life, he'll be 15 this spring. Sucks that we out-live our pets by so much!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Yep, it is. He's coming to the end of his life, he'll be 15 this spring. Sucks that we out-live our pets by so much!


I'm sorry  wish dogs could live as long as sea turtles.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My mansion will almost certainly be built along these lines as well, though the complete absence of sweet waterslides will of course have to be addressed:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wanted to sleep in a little while longer this morning but Moju put his paws underneath my door and meowed until I fed him. x_x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

_"If you ever teach a yodeling class, probably the hardest thing is to keep the students from just trying to yodel right off. You see, we build to that." _


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I would reeeeally like to go on holiday right now.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The banana plant is actually the worlds largest herb, and although the bananas are still technically fruit, the 'herb' grows at average heights of between ten and twenty feet.

Thank-you regional newspaper, for providing me with _yet another _fascinating article about bananas.

Banana fact #2: Bananas eaten when golden yellow in colour provide more fast acting carbohydrates, whereas greenish yellow ones provide more slow release energy....ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz

Bananananana dreams, just don't peel me all the way, because I don't want to whither and die _so fast_, cha cha cha..


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Shark whisperer. Yes, that's my calling.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I feel like watching Man vs Wild.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Whoops. It's definitely PM and not AM right now. I guess I don't have to try to get ready for work yet.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't believe I'm biting my nails


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My cat smells like dog. :|


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've made it to 100+ posts already and it's only been under a week. Sweet.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm heading to London this weekend, i hate being in airports on my own!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, but what do I do with this depreciation?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Truckers honking their horns from behind me making me jump so much I nearly fall over. Not cool :lol



Hey this was post 666 :evil


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

huh said:


> Whoops. It's definitely PM and not AM right now. I guess I don't have to try to get ready for work yet.


Haha, this has happened to me before. Made it halfway to school before I realized my mistake.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

made an appointment for counselling at uni. hopefully it willl work out


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

this cat is eating plastic.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I want a kitten. just one. or two.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I gave Moju a head massage and he loved it. <3


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I switched computers today at work and now I'm in a corner and feel like a huge loser because I always get left out of office conversations because no one can see me.

On the plus side: secret naps!


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Why is everyone so afraid of labeling themselves? :| I think I might make a thread about this tomorrow or something.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Stupidity is an epidemic.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

So many books, not enough time.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Some people deserve themselves.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It's so nice outside... Cold and clear and sunny. Too bad I'm stuck in the office for another two hours


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Why cant I think of anywhere to go and continue to sit in my room 24/7. OH YEAH cos there's literally nothing to leave for cos i live in the sh1test part of England.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i really don't wanna use violence, but sometimes these ignorant retards practically force me to use it. why can't people be more educated and smart?!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> OH YEAH cos there's literally nothing to leave for cos i live in the sh1test part of England.


no you don't.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm at a gig waiting for Lee Perry and I see there's WiFi available. "Go on SAS!!" is my first thought. So...here I am...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Stf U.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's incredible, the amount of energy I need to expend just to appear somewhat "normal"...and even then, it's usually just barely enough to be convincing to the general public that I'm not, in fact, retarded.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, they really didn't lie when they said karma's a b*tch. :um

In other news, I feel like I got punched in the jaw. Not sure what's up with that or how one wakes up feeling that way, but I'd like the use of the right side of my face back please & thanks.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I need to hide from my 'crushys' for a few days.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

103$ for a stinking x-ray for my wisdom teeth:no


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I wonder where religion ends and culture begins... or even if they can exist without the other... :?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Facebook is so confusing. (Yes, I am on it...the first time since like months ago...heh)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so tired u_u gotta go to bed early tonight.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Need to think of something to occupy a few hours outside today. I want to spend a minimum of 4 hours away from this site.


Like that'll happen


----------



## bear in the shell (Jan 24, 2012)

I dont know if hes the one for me... I feel things are rushed... 
I see him more like a friend...


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Why do our radiators have to be broken?! Brrrrr.  
Hot water bottles ftw!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I´m exercising and dieting I´m losing so much weight I´m not gonna be the chubby girl anymore. hahahaha


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I managed to get into a situation and my avoidant behavior has kicked into full gear.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I keep stalking people/threads because I don't know when/if I'm being quoted.

_yeah, that's why. _


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Hadron said:


> no you don't.


Yeah I do


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Stupid assignment is killing me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

really? I disagree.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I have a stinkbug trapped in a cup that I'm not sure what to do with. I don't have time tomorrow morning to let it out, so I guess it'll have to stay there until I get home.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

must...stop...procrastinating. fuuuck off youtube lemme do my work. 
ok...one more, but thats it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I should never ever say anything with uncertainty again lest it be replied with "Cool story bro." You tell the punchline wrong and you get a non-chalant response of "Faaaascinating"


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is not the greatest post in the world, no, this is just a tribute.

I love Tenacious D. Tribute came on the radio today and it made me happy.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel like eating some heart-attack inducing fried chicken. I haven't had fast food in a long time.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> This is not the greatest post in the world, no, this is just a tribute.


but to which post is this one a tribute?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

silentcliche said:


>


LOL.. I was thinking of getting a cat


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope your day gets better :squeeze


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I need to find a nice girl


----------



## Lowtax (Apr 5, 2011)

I need to go to bed.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to stop wasting time now


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Rossy said:


> I need to find a nice girl


I need a nice girl to find me.

Then club me on the head and take me with her. :um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Still here...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Just got finished with interview....Gyah it was nerve racking.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> If I continue jogging, will it make my breasts less firm or smaller?
> - serious question.


In my experience...smaller and firmer. Anytime I exercise, they definitely get smaller . I suppose it depends on body type, though.

Wth, it's hot. Another 70 degree day, and it's Feb. 1. I need the rest of the day off, so I can go to the park or something. Not that I would but still...it's like Spring already. I bet we get an ice storm on Easter.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm cracking myself up. See, this is why my work never gets done.

I'm trying to read this article for class so I can summarize it etc. so I started reading it out loud (usually helps). Shortly after, I began to speak in an elaborate news presenter's voice. Now I can't concentrate on the article.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I love you Pirate Bay.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Common sense is instinct. Enough of it is genius.
~ George Bernard Shaw


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure if she likes me or she's just happy... Probably the latter.

When I walk to school I sometimes see this girl and whenever I see her she's always smiling.
It's awkward because we walk on the same side of the road and I think she's cute so I get nervous when I'm walking near her =/


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

greenfuzz said:


> That's so great, I'm jealous. I'm going to listen to Super Ape while I make dinner.


It was pretty great. He came out all blinged up and sparkling gold with Jesus on his shoes. It went on for a good length of time too. He looks in pretty good shape for 75 so I can look forward to seeing him again I think.

The support were quite impressive as well - a band called The Breadwinners. Nice sax and flute.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

I need to stop spending all my spare time on the internet. I am putting off so much stuff!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

what a horrible day. topped with a 4 hour long ambush in the rain that i just got back from.

why won't i just drop dead?!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You know what word I can't stand? Threshold. It just annoys me. :no Ha, that's random at it's best. lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'm pretty much 99% ready for my exam but that isn't stopping me from feeling nervous about it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm cracking myself up. See, this is why my work never gets done.
> 
> I'm trying to read this article for class so I can summarize it etc. so I started reading it out loud (usually helps). Shortly after, I began to speak in an elaborate news presenter's voice. Now I can't concentrate on the article.


Sometimes I read poetry aloud in ridiculous accents.

In other news, http://www.baconorbeercan.com/


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have two viruses and I'm getting sick again. Wtf is going on with my immune system?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I really hate the idiom: "Blessing in disguise." Can't people just accept that sometimes things go wrong? There doesn't have to be some hidden "good" thing about it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I should become an alcoholic. Just sit by my window and drink. Maybe write a little.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> sometimes i read poetry aloud in ridiculous accents.
> 
> In other news, http://www.baconorbeercan.com/


omg


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hope my body lets me sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> In my experience...smaller and firmer. Anytime I exercise, they definitely get smaller . I suppose it depends on body type, though.
> 
> Wth, it's hot. Another 70 degree day, and it's Feb. 1. I need the rest of the day off, so I can go to the park or something. Not that I would but still...it's like Spring already. I bet we get an ice storm on Easter.


Oh yeah, it was hot today. And it's supposed to be winter...weird weather.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

February is a sad month to be unemployed. The town is suddenly deserted again and everybody is back at work or school.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

People from countries that struggle to feed much of the population must be disgusted when they come to America. All these shows that center around eating for entertainment purposes- like Man vs. Food. Wow,we must seem like devils!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Not binging on chocolate, but still don't seem to know how to eat *mindfully.* Oh well, one thing at a time..


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> as there is only one acceptable way to go, I guess I will press on...


quoted to remind myself


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

ME + U = an anagram of "EMU". Day = made.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

bleh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to quit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

They're officially on strike. 

Thankfully, I have a coworker who is going to drive me home.

I can't see this lasting for long because too many people rely on the bus/ferry.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you really that selfish? The more you treat me this way, the easier it is for me to move on and realize I hate you for all you did.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Sometimes I wish this forum had "severe social anxiety" subsection or something.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> They're officially on strike.
> 
> Thankfully, I have a coworker who is going to drive me home.
> 
> I can't see this lasting for long because too many people rely on the bus/ferry.


oh man, that sucks. I remember a few years ago (in winter!) the bus company here went on strike for two months. Hopefully that won't happen to you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorillaz said:


> oh man, that sucks. I remember a few years ago (in winter!) the bus company here went on strike for two months. Hopefully that won't happen to you.


I know, right? During the winter, of all times. Last one here was in 1998 and lasted for five weeks. Hopefully this one won't be that long!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

feel like doing something productive today


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Going to work out day 2! 
So excited for the end of this month


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a little pile of weed on the table beside me, and my cat jumps up and tries to smell it, got too close and got it all over her nose and whiskers. Too much fun.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't be afraid of the pain. It only makes you stronger.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

What is "pompetus"? Is it a portmanteau? Is "portmanteau" a portmanteau? These questions need answers.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I've learned a lot from this site.

Mainly that they should change the name of Social Anxiety Disorder to Not Having A Girlfriend Disorder.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You have got to be kidding me, the house is actually shaking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I got a lot done today.....but I still need to RUN!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> You have got to be kidding me, the house is actually shaking.


Earthquake?:um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I love you all :mushy


:love


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When a heart breaks, no it don't break even.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

gilt said:


> What is "pompetus"? Is it a portmanteau? Is "portmanteau" a portmanteau? These questions need answers.


the people who call you Maurice will tell you that whatever it is, it is of the "love" variety, and has nothing to do with portmanteaux.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

UFC 143 this Saturday and then Superbowl XLVI on Sunday


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone out there with an underbite fetish? Because I'm all about the mandibular prognathism.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I have a little pile of weed on the table beside me, and my cat jumps up and tries to smell it, got too close and got it all over her nose and whiskers. Too much fun.


heh this makes me smile. sounds too cute : )

my teacher called my name out today to answer a question. i find this cool actually. i'm surprised she even knows my name considering it's a big class and no one knows anyone's name in it. i like to flatter myself and think i made some kind of silent but good impression on her, sitting in the second last row eating my banana at the start of each class. in reality she probably has a sister with the same name or something so she just happens to remember it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^Eeeeeeeeee

Oh, sorry forgot my random thought because of kitties EEEEEeeeeee


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Earthquake?:um


No, bulldozers and loud noises. :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eh, same thing :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Never knew Ronnie was only 5'6:blank


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Happiness mixed with extreme fatigue today. Sort of like being high :yawn


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> No, bulldozers and loud noises. :hide


Oh good. Earthquakes look terrifying.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I got accepted. This makes me terrified. But a good terror...this could really improve things.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i wasted a lot of my day on this site


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> i wasted a lot of my day on this site


Time wasted with us, is not wasted 

I don't know that I entirely buy that, but it sounded good at the time.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Time wasted with us, is not wasted
> 
> I don't know that I entirely buy that, but it sounded good at the time.


:lol I 'sap' to your avatar.... your _one_ of the only reason I come on this site.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :lol I 'sap' to your avatar.... your _one_ of the only reason I come on this site.


Allrighty.

You should enjoy the full version then.










You're welcome!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

There is so much I'd like to say.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Allrighty.
> 
> You should enjoy the full version then.
> 
> ...


Thank you good sir- 

Oh wow ......

:um Prints out and puts on my bathroom wall.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ergh really? She's so....blergh. And her music is worse! And she has tiny boobies.

0 for three mannnnn JL, 0 for 3.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Ergh really? She's so....blergh. And her music is worse! And she has tiny boobies.
> 
> 0 for three mannnnn JL, 0 for 3.


I'm not quite sure who else you could possibly be referring to here, but _surely_ you don't mean _me_.

:b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^She didn't know how to pronounce David Bowie man. DAVID BOWIE.

That's all I gotta say.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Ergh really? She's so....blergh. And her music is worse! And she has tiny boobies.
> 
> 0 for three mannnnn JL, 0 for 3.


I love her- in fact I'm going to start a thread :eek


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*I* have tiny boobies. the cup is *not* half empty - I say the cup is too big. which makes for some very strange business attire, let me tell you.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I have four invites from people who wants to be my friend on facebook...

1 - I don't have facebook.
2 - I don't know these people.
3 - They're all from south america. I'm not from south america.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i don't feel as close to my e-friends here as i used to. should i have in the first place? :s

maybe i need a break.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope my arrival didn't influence that :um


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Aw. But tips is awesome 


So is awkwardgal :um. I was getting comfortable with the current chat set-up


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I started Adult High School today. Most of the people there act like people in high school. This should be fun.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> *I* have tiny boobies.


Leo I would worship your tiny boobies. I woud run Avril over with a car to get to your boobies.

Aw man now I can't stop saying boobies.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Leo I would worship your tiny boobies. I woud run Avril over with a car to get to your boobies.
> 
> Aw man now I can't stop saying boobies.


 :bat


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

that was the worst quiz. All multiple choice, and all the answers were pretty much right... Like: a blue cat is:
a) blue
b) not green
c) a whale
d) a mammal
what do you want? Also, out of 40 questions, I had only 1 or 2 Ds, so that was a psych out.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

the hospital decided to release my dad so hes at home now healing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> i don't feel as close to my e-friends here as i used to. should i have in the first place? :s
> 
> maybe i need a break.


I have been wondering the same thing. But aw, I don't want you to feel that way.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

my belly been rumbling very loudly for ages.. but im not hungry :/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder what dreaming is like for someone that's been blind since birth.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I downloaded an ebook called "The Rules of Normal Eating" and I'm looking forward to reading it. If no one else acknowledges my eating issues then at least I can research things myself.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

On this website it appears that having an opinion is verboten. That especially applies if what you are saying is true.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is the accounting book that smells FISHY!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> This is the accounting book that smells *FISCAL!*


:teeth


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice one avoidobot. I giggled.

Also, I am hungry and it feels good. Eating when you are actually hungry is the best.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

hoddesdon said:


> On this website it appears that having an opinion is verboten. That especially applies if what you are saying is true.


This is a support site and one must take into account the feelings of other members when voicing one's opinion. We have guidelines in place to prevent people from being flamed or bullied.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Finally started making another YT vid thanks to someone on chat giving me an idea.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh man, I'm in dire straits. If I ever needed any help, it must be now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I am up - I hope I can go to sleep later tonight


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

And I had a feeling that I belonged
And I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Man, I'm really trying to do every damn thing to avoid finishing up this essay. Every damn odd and _creepy__-***_ thing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shower.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need a shower.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Whyyyyyyy didn't I keep those tylenol 3s? stupid stupid stupid girl.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm board


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

still hanging around forums + have canker sores (exciting life)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

fingertips said:


> still hanging around forums + have canker sores (exciting life)


Be careful around forums- unless you want anther infection virus, but on your hard drive not your lip... :blank


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Wish I could just disappear sometimes.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ian Wright says that all you need to travel is money, a passport and a change of clothes.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Back hurts ):


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm doing that thing where i google fairly specific phrases related to things that are on my mind to see if anyone relates. i do this a lot. :s


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> i'm doing that thing where i google fairly specific phrases related to things that are on my mind to see if anyone relates. i do this a lot. :s


So what does "strawberryjulius never shuts up about cats and does it annoy anyone else" come up with on google? :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

size 5 pants are falling off me yay! I hope size 4 does the same quick


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I think a member here called OhioFatso used to say that people can be categorized as losers and winners in life. I agree. The majority of people are losers. I am one, trying desperately to be a winner. The natural winners are rare, perhaps one in ten but the ratio varies, depending upon the group of people you examine. I saw someone today who is a natural winner and it was surreal to think of myself in his shoes. How different of a life must he lead?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:|


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

OK...I have a crush on Diplo. :rain I don't know why. But it will never replace my love for Shay Mitchell. :mushy Ugh, she's incredible.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> So what does "strawberryjulius never shuts up about cats and does it annoy anyone else" come up with on google? :b


i absolutely _would_ subscribe to your cat newsletter.



alte said:


> I think a member here called OhioFatso used to say that people can be categorized as losers and winners in life. I agree. The majority of people are losers. I am one, trying desperately to be a winner. The natural winners are rare, perhaps one in ten but the ratio varies, depending upon the group of people you examine. I saw someone today who is a natural winner and it was surreal to think of myself in his shoes. How different of a life must he lead?


i'd hate to doubt the teachings of ohio fatso (peace be upon him), but separating people into winners and losers is a really very unnecessarily competitive way of looking of things! and thinking of yourself as a loser is the most defeatist thing!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorillaz said:


> that was the worst quiz. All multiple choice, and all the answers were pretty much right... Like: a blue cat is:
> a) blue
> b) not green
> c) a whale
> ...


I know, I know!

The answer is C. A whale.
8)

Seriously, I would hate to do quiz like that.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

My mortal form has grown weak. I need sustenance!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

fingertips said:


> i absolutely _would_ subscribe to your cat newsletter.
> 
> i'd hate to doubt the teachings of ohio fatso (peace be upon him), but separating people into winners and losers is a really very unnecessarily competitive way of looking of things! and thinking of yourself as a loser is the most defeatist thing!


Categorizing people into broad groups such as winners and losers is simplistic, crude and imperfect but it is necessary to do in order for the brain to reasonably understand the vast amount of information and avoid getting drowned in details. These broad generalizations have some degree of truth to them, so they shouldn't completely discounted.

It may be a competitive way of looking at things. It certainly is defeatist to think of yourself as a loser in that it is not going to help you be a winner but is there any point to artificially inflate your self worth? To think more of yourself than what, with a little life experience and introspection, is plainly obvious. People are born different. Some will effortlessly succeed in life whereas others will work hard, struggle and fail. And yes there will be ones who work hard and do well. Life is not fair. I am not angry or disappointed that it isn't, I am just stating this as fact.

In my experience, there are few people who are natural winners and I admire them quite a bit.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^lolwut!!!!

well there sure are a lot of people out there that are considered "winners" yet they cheat and lie and will steal someone's gold teeth if they fall asleep with their mouth open. Personally I'd rather be a honest loser in this BS world.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^lolwut!!!!
> 
> well there sure are a lot of people out there that are considered "winners" yet they cheat and lie and will steal someone's gold teeth if they fall asleep with their mouth open. Personally I'd rather be a honest loser in this BS world.


Truth.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What's going on in my head? 

KITTENS. And shoes. I love shoes. Especially kittens in shoes.

And I'm really craving chocolate.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Penguins are pretty cool.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Isn't this lovely. I have messages from moderators. Another one stated in the open forum that I had been "disciplined". That person may delude themselves if they wish, but I have not been dissuaded from speaking out against abortion (aka murder), and thus have not been "disciplined".


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, you're the one who got that thread shut down? :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Worth the watch


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm going to say hello to the person who posts after me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never experienced such pain before. never occurred to me it could reach such levels.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> I've never experienced such pain before. never occurred to me it could reach such levels.


I hope its nothing serious!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Worth the watch


Thanx MOM.. It was worth the watch, and it looks like a very cool game, I might take a look at it, although i have quite an addictive personality :teeth


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I need a nine-volt battery.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Why am I wearing a pink shirt


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Twitter is boring. I can't wait to delete this ****. I'm trying really hard to be into it but it's not working!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nap


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I never knew why the birds were angry until now, it all makes sense..


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

These grapes are pissing me off.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Nothing feels real.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

man this is bliss. I'm all alone at the moment, in the middle of the night, in a beautiful sandy beach. feet just stroking the water.

well i really need to relax. because in 2 days it's back to routine. and I'll have to start that routine with a nice 15 km run in a very similar beach...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone else tend to subconsciously associate people (atleast online) with music you listen at the time you talk to them? 

If the 'relationship' end up badly, I would have certain disgust about the music too. :blank Too weird?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Life is good! Smile


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

theres 1 thread in SAS, that im really shy to post on... and it is a nice thread..


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Life is good! Smile


Wish I felt the same.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

artynerd said:


> theres 1 thread in SAS, that im really shy to post on... and it is a nice thread..


Now I want to know which thread it is


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

It is unacceptable to be persecuted for doing the right thing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> It is unacceptable to be persecuted for doing the right thing.


Unless you're my buddy, Jesus Christ..then you take that **** like a man.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

That new Madonna song is just bloody _awful_. Her music used to be so good...wtf happened?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Now I want to know which thread it is


Oh really? :b thought u knew.. *phew*

cos i thought u said, now i know which thread it is


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Finally, _FINALLY_ someone sees what I see in Ted Mosby.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I added co-workers on Linkedin and they didn't add me back. 

I'm just going to pretend I don't know them tomorrow.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't get why my mom, being a vegan, is perfectly okay with cooking a whole chicken for other people. she's actually singing while preparing it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Wish I had someone to shower with :b


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I have a honey... but I don't think it will last >.<


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish I had a treadmill or elliptical trainer in my house.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Seeing some of the threads here made me realize that I really am introverted. :blank


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Twitter is boring. I can't wait to delete this ****. I'm trying really hard to be into it but it's not working!


Comedians have been awesome with these Super Bowl jokes. SO I gotta take that ^ back! I love Twitter now, haha.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good morning SAS. I have not started the day well.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

The only person who actually sang at half time was Cee Lo,lol.



artynerd said:


> Oh really? :b thought u knew.. *phew*
> 
> cos i thought u said, now i know which thread it is


I'm guessing it's a thread where pictures are involved, maybe?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm too shy to post in that post a photo of your outfit thread. I like clothes and fashion, not a fan of awkward comments about my figure. =/


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm too shy to post in that post a photo of your outfit thread. I like clothes and fashion, not a fan of awkward comments about my figure. =/


Lay your outfit on your bed and take a picture of it? Problem solved:b


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

This the letter A
This letter causes me dismay
I am a guy
I like apple pie
This book is so thick
I might eat a brick

Wow, I think I'm the next big thing in poetry.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Note to self: STOP Procrastinating!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I like big BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIIIIIIIIE


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

NNNNnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......!!!

Well, maybe....


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Rawr and stuff


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a knees 'n' forehead man.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I'm a foreheads 'n' knees man.


That's hot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bed is much more inviting when you've been awake for 24 hours.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I love watching epic cat fights!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That's hot.


thanks for quoting me while I'm editing. :b

****Video removed due to language****
_Beer ads._


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

avoidobot3000 said:


> thanks for quoting me while I'm editing. :b
> 
> ****Video removed due to language****
> _Beer ads._


:haha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Rawr and stuff


:ditto


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone else catch this commercial?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh, people are pathetic.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not sure if I should be really happy or really sad. So instead, I'll stay neutral.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^you should be really happy!!!!!! "D


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Dear Procrastination,

**** you.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

sleeeeepy


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

njodis said:


> The old one is gone, so I guess this one will have to do. :eek


 lol


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

@Invisible_girl


Invisible_girl said:


> The start of a new semester and I'm feeling empty..


 sux


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Just took a swig of week old warm coke from under my bed. Rather than going to the kitchen and getting a fresh drink.


Urgh so lazy today.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> Oh, you're the one who got that thread shut down? :lol


Yes, I expect so, although I did not get any specific notification to that effect.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't sleep at all. Didn't even come close.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

On this website it appears that having an opinion is verboten. That especially applies if what you are saying is true.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't they merge all the Valentine's day posts into one thread? It's all the same ****.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

i dont know how to sleep properly any more. and i really need a new keyboard


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> Finally, _FINALLY_ someone sees what I see in Ted Mosby.


Haha! :teeth
Always thought I was the only one who saw him as a major douche.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Philosophy exam wasn't that bad! Now for History, which will probably be bad.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

On SAS at school. Such a rebel ;p


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

come into my friend zone. it's got fluffy cushions and a beanbag.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

mezzoforte said:


> On SAS at school. Such a rebel ;p


On SAS at work :high5


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

and I'm on sas during a patrol. if i get caught, I'll have to sit in jail for like 20 days...


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I am rational. I am rational. I am rational.





...
NO! I am not rational! I am irrational! GRRRRRRR! Look out, World, for my irrationality! I'm just like the rest of you now! *muahaahaa*

Just kidding. I'm still rational.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

The only way to fail in life is to please everyone.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

don't let anyone try to dress you or put your make up on


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

mezzoforte said:


> On SAS at school. Such a rebel ;p





KumagoroBeam said:


> On SAS at work :high5





Hadron said:


> and I'm on sas during a patrol. if i get caught, I'll have to sit in jail for like 20 days...


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rebels :lol
Although, I do hope Hadron is okay. :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I feel like someone stalks my posts :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, I'm not likely to make any friends at school. This is going to be a long year.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm seriously thinking of going back to school....this would be my third attempt.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


> On SAS at work :high5


:whip


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> On SAS at school. Such a rebel ;p


:spank


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

soliloquy said:


> don't let anyone try to dress you or put your make up on


Noted.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

To whomever fixed the spelling in my thread title...thank you!:clap


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

There is nothing sexier in my mind than you wearing that Roughriders jersey :love2


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Theory: if I just don't turn the light on in my bedroom I won't notice how messy it is. Problem temporarily solved. 

Too bad I need the light on the read my textbook. :/


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> I'm guessing it's a thread where pictures are involved, maybe?


that one will never happen haha, but another too


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

artynerd said:


> that one will never happen haha, but another too


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I went to the grocery store today with a friend. As soon as we got there, we ran into the mother of our mutual best friend. The three of us have been friends forever, this woman has known me since I was 2 years old.

My friend did most of the talking, and while I felt a little awkward about not saying much, I'm too depressed to really stress over that too much. I said a few things, and of course it was awkward when she asked me what I've been up to and I had to make up stuff...she looked very disinterested and unimpressed but again, whatever.

She's a nice lady but she lovesssssss to chat. A pro talker, really. And I am...the opposite.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I'm too depressed to really stress over that too much.


Ahhh yes, one of the few benefits of depression.

You don't care enough to stress over **** *too *much.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm soooo tired....but every time I lay down and try to sleep I can't sleep. I have to get up and be awake. Weird mind.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Theory: if I just don't turn the light on in my bedroom I won't notice how messy it is. Problem temporarily solved.
> 
> Too bad I need the light on the read my textbook. :/


Oh how I do this ALL the time


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This isn't going quite so well.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello SAS. I am alive and somewhat well.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm pushing current opportunities and people away in the hope that the one I'm holding out for will come through for me in time. I sincerely hope this isn't a mistake like last time. : (


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want a tracking number!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Scumbag genetics:


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Hello SAS. I am alive and somewhat well.


:clap :clap :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I just want to do something for me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ha ha hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

...

I've got nothing.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

playing worms and listening to rap, cos I'm gangsta like that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've been on my own six months and I am eating my first frozen TV dinner.

I'm kindof proud I lasted this long. But kindof sad because these three slices of turkey are delicious.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Jcgrey said:


> Hello SAS. I am alive and somewhat well.


Hi! Wave wave wave.



laura024 said:


> Scumbag genetics:


Ahahaaa tru dat sister tru dat.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

I just don't know what to do about this thing... but I can't just stand in one spot forever. I have to keep going forward... no matter how small that step might be...


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope my anxiety doesn't hold me back this semester, and that I get to really enjoy it and meet others (and definitely girls) and finally start an uphill climb! Waking up is gonna be such a b1tch though!! :clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Scumbag genetics:


Me minus the brilliant mind :blank


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Awkward conversation of the day:

(at group guitar lesson thingy)
Person: So, you like music?
Me: ...... Yes.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am getting a lot of posts deleted recently, what gives?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

rdrr said:


> I am getting a lot of posts deleted recently, what gives?


Yeah that thread in the just for fun section got entirely deleted, posts and all.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

pointy said:


> Awkward conversation of the day:
> 
> (at group guitar lesson thingy)
> Person: So, you like music?
> Me: ...... Yes.


is it going well, though?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

pointy said:


> Awkward conversation of the day:
> 
> (at group guitar lesson thingy)
> Person: So, you like music?
> Me: ...... Yes.


I lol'd


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh, my gun only shoots on automatic mode for some reason. i think I'm gonna ask for a new one. or maybe not...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I want to drop out of school and become a bum. Then I could rant and rave on the streets about how aliens abducted me and are gonna take over the world. All that sounds better than college (i.e. learning)


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

fingertips said:


> is it going well, though?


The group I'm going to isn't run very well, but I'm learning to play okay on my own at least. I guess I'll keep attending since it's still a chance to be around some people.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

My sister saw a prince today...

Literally a prince.

Jealous.:no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

_I do not feel awake._


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ew I'm meant to see a therapist today... :lol


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Those jersey shore "meatballs" really need to wear pants/leggings with their "dresses". Yuck!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe I should tell her she can lean on my shoulder. She looks so uncomfortable sleeping like that.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

iokjlpkjkjkj


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Getting cap and gown photos taken today... That'll be fun O_O


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

**** this class.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Should I watch more random **** on YouTube like most days or simply go to sleep..oh the vast choice of exciting decisions is killing me..:blank


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish the noisy sociable people outside my house would **** off.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

And the worst part about it is that no one would even care about this cry for help, no one doesn't give a **** unless there is something in it for themselves. I don't think I can tolerate a world like that anymore.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright, that's it. I'm napping. Just a little one, though.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Power nap?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

It's been over 2 weeks since I last drank coffee and I _still_ have a lingering headache...

Man caffeine sure is one wicked evil drug.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aloysius's username makes me feel sad


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Rossy said:


> Power nap?


Not so much. 

I feel dizzy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

my introduction to the 8th platoon:

hi my name is blank blank, i live in Jerusalem and in my spare time i like to visit hookers and watch the most vile and disgusting porn movies. (said in a sarcastic tone!)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd probably make a good hermit.

And I can't believe I'm being held responsible for so much money for the yearbook. Oddly enough, it feels nice.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Hot water bottle, bed, Adam & Joe. All I need right now!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My ocd is going crazy :l

Changed my SAS page 10 + times in the past 3 days :l lmao xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

they've received my exam and now it's time to wait for the results, eek!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing is ever just black and white.
The future can never be predicted.
Treat others how you would want to be treated.
If someone you like shows interest, go for it.
Would you rather be safe, or live with a bunch of what ifs?
Life changes... change with it... whether good or bad, that's life.
Crying is healthy. Don't be embarrassed.
Love finds you whether you want it or not. The more you fight it, the harder it fights you.
No one on this planet has life figured out, no matter how convincing they sound.
If I could start this life over with everything I know now... I probably wouldn't.

- Gio's random thoughts of the day


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I will not be silenced.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

It's a shame things ended that way; he got the short end of the stick. I wish I was a better person & able to have helped him.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Should not post here in this destructive mood


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

spent 5 minutes reading my textbook. I'm having trouble convincing my brain that it doesn't merit an hour break now...god damn it.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

When I look back and remember old times with you - I just shake my head and am so glad I'm no longer in that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh, i feel sick now.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i'm sick of dramatic people. if he can't respect the fact i just want to be friends, to hell with him. i don't need to feel guilty. i'm sick of being a doormat for men.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ugh, i feel sick now.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Went to buy something at the store, only to forget my pin number. As soon as I got home, I remembered it again. :/
Oh and in the parking lot there was this maniac driving his ute too fast. Some girls yelled at him to slow down. He slams on the brakes, tyres screeching he yells: "Shut your stupid hole. Why don't you make me slow down?!"
It appears they just did. 8)
--But of course I didn't say that because I didn't want to get stabbed. Then some dude couldn't be bothered reversing out of his parking space, so *attempted* to drive over a traffic island, and got stuck. Oh boy today must be idiot day.
_
Remind me to never go outside again_. :hide


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Eh - if I don't here back from this person they are going to set my sa and paranoia off bad :l


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Eh - if I don't here back from this person they are going to set my sa and paranoia off bad :l


that reminds me, i've forgotten to respond to a lot of people recently. :um


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> I will not be silenced.


we know.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the cheat said:


> .


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

i had a chance to be functional


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I should not of had a cappuccino at 5:20am when I did not go to bed yet what the **** was I thinking?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

rawr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Here we go again. :sigh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

this is much harder than i thought it would be.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I should print the jante law up on my wall. It has such a positive message. :teeth

"Don't think you're anything special.
Don't think you're as good as us.
Don't think you're smarter than us.
Don't convince yourself that you're better than us.
Don't think you know more than us.
Don't think you are more important than us.
Don't think you are good at anything.
Don't laugh at us.
Don't think anyone cares about you.
Don't think you can teach us anything."


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I need to stop online shopping.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I need to stop online shopping.


aww... does this mean no more presents for moi? :/


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> aww... does this mean no more presents for moi? :/


Nope your still getting presents


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

when words are scarce they are seldom spent in vain


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Stilla said:


> I should print the jante law up on my wall. It has such a positive message. :teeth
> 
> "Don't think you're anything special.
> Don't think you're as good as us.
> ...


Don't worry I wont.  (Why isn't there a saddish-winking smilie?)


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I need to stop munching out on sweets at night so hard.. I wake up too full lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What's a non-awkward way of knocking on my dad's door and saying, "just making sure you're still breathing"?

:/

Oh I know what I'll do, I'll bring up his meds. He's got _three_ inhalers and they should really be in his room.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

i dun nuffin todaizz again. awessome. my life is awesome


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

fingertips said:


>


:lol That was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm hungry for chocolate cake all of a sudden. I don't even really like cake.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love sleep, but come on! This is getting ridiculous, body. Why can't you just feel awake for once >_<

Oh and now you're going to go ahead and make me dizzy? Sonuva*****!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

i feel very shy ops

gonna go quiet :|


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

BT Junkie is down, for ever 


Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Possible things I could do with the amount of hair I just pulled out of my hair brush:

a) beg some hairdresser to untangle & glue it back in so I am that much closer to having thick, luscious hair.
b) let it roll down the stairs all the while insisting one of the cats brought it up.
c) scouring pad.
d) tumbleweed
e) self shrine
f) hair doll


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll let my fingers do the talking.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"Congratulations, you have successfully completed *Management Acct - Workplace Simulation A* for unit *Produce job costing information"

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
*


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> BT Junkie is down, for ever
> 
> Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Omgnowaiyou'rejoking!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> "Congratulations, you have successfully completed *Management Acct - Workplace Simulation A* for unit *Produce job costing information"
> 
> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


hooray! was it graded?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> BT Junkie is down, for ever
> 
> Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


No no no no no!!!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I want to be a doctor  

They just seem so cool! And I like what they do. 

But it would mean studying an extra 6 years. Its still possible to be a doctor, even if I didnt had science background in my study. Just have to take a foundation course in science n then study some specialised medicine area. But dont think I will do that, even if I like to. My passion changes now and then anyways 

It wasnt 12 years surprisingly..


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Flight of the Conchords - excellent cheerer-uppers. 
"There are angels, in the clouds... doin' it."


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Losm said:


> Flight of the Conchords - excellent cheerer-uppers.
> "There are angels, in the clouds... doin' it."


The inevitable flopping musical crescendo, at the end of the second series with the a chorus of singing murrays made me genuinely laugh out loud for a loong time.

_"Right guys let's schedule another band meeting"_

I wish!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> The inevitable flopping musical crescendo, at the end of the second series with the a chorus of singing murrays made me genuinely laugh out loud for a loong time.
> 
> _"Right guys let's schedule another band meeting"_
> 
> I wish!


Hahaha I love Murray so much. 
Apparently they're making a movie, woop!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel so drained but so hungry...and so unwilling to sleep until I know everything will be OK.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> hooray! was it graded?


well, you get competent and non-competent. then you get either a pass, credit or distinction. i'm pretty sure i got a credit.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dang, that coffee was potent!! I'm so buzzed on caffeine that my lips are going numb! :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

my mind is now looking for something to worry about. no, you have nothing to worry about, seriously! maybe moju's fleas, but seriously..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ghjfdddddd


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I've been mumbling to myself a lot tonight. Wish I had someone to talk to.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope I passed my EMT National Registry Exam.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

fingertips said:


> we know.


Good.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

oh sweet. in provide management accounting info i got a distinction and in produce job costing infro i got a credit. 

i will stop showing off now.



...

and i typed infro again, im really am stupid, you see.

and then i typed "im really am stupid" NO MORE PLZ.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Let me go to bed while I still can.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

i should stop buying clothes i dont really like anymore and start dressing more awesome again


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is what happens when two of my favourite things combine. Poor kitty


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I never want to be old :time


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> I never want to be old :time


*buys you a human sized tupperware container to sleep in*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hiccups said:


> *buys you a human sized tupperware container to sleep in*


Don't forget to put me in the freezer :b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

these *******s blocked the road by burning around 100 tires. I've never seen such a huge fire.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I like ducks.
They quack.
That is all.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I might keep my "3 day beard" gives me a different look.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I dreamt about aliens invading my bus. D=
It wasn't scary it was just weird. Really weird.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Why do I only meet people I actually like and can relate to on the Internet where they live thousands of miles away


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I dreamt about aliens invading my bus. D=
> It wasn't scary it was just weird. Really weird.


Are you sure it wasn't Austr-aliens that hijacked the bus?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I swear, I could write a book full of stupid quotes from Facebook. I would call it "Handonface Book"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tripping, tripping, tripping...tripping through your holy sky~~


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I need some fcing weed tonight


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I like ducks.
> They quack.
> That is all.


Ducks like you too...if you have bread.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> Ducks like you too...if you have bread.


And if you run out of bread....you better run!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Losm said:


> Hahaha I love Murray so much.
> Apparently they're making a movie, woop!


Haha I hope it's as banale and hysterical as the show, something to look forward to!

I miss quote notifications, if you're listening Drew. Get on it!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

so I'm gonna visit the UK again in a few months for 30 days and i don't even want to be there. how sadistically ironic...

thing is, that's the only way in which I'm gonna get a break from the army. (if your family live abroad you're allowed to visit them once a year).


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know much. But I know that I really like tea.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Seriously, just now I was thinking about how I don't want to go to bed, and then a voice in my head said "It's okay. In the morning, there will be tea."


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't wait to get myself a car, vroom vroom


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Things are finally going my way


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm starting to panic, something is wrong ........


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

tikitikitiki desu ka?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sex is for virgins. Anger suits me fine.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think I'm ready for the weekend.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm always exhausted. My life is now little other than school : (


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i think i'm replacing one bad thing with another.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Girls. 
--I hate going shopping with them.
I'm happy I bought something and
they have to be all bipolar moody
and then say "nothing's wrong"
when I ask what's wrong.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Why can't you just unzip the program and run it on Eclipse??!! Why is it sooo hard??


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm so tired of studying. One more chapter left... must do it...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

At least tomorrow is Friday


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^ amen to that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Anxiety
Depersonalization
Fatigue
Despondent
Insomnia
Stress
Depression
Loneliness
Hunger


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Why do men just toy with me to try and get sex and think I don't know what they are doing.
I'd respect a more straight forward man even if he admitted his motives.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't Austr-aliens that hijacked the bus?


:lol

Positive, although that would have been welcomed.

It was f'd up completely.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Every other thread on this site is about sex or relationships or how to act around the opposite sex. Is not being successful in these situations what it means to be socially anxious?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Anxiety
> Depersonalization
> Fatigue
> Despondent
> ...


i honestly read this as if it was an acrostic poem. but what does adfdisdlh mean???


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

fingertips said:


> i honestly read this as if it was an acrostic poem. but what does adfdisdlh mean???


Nah I was just going over things ive been experiencing and thinking about. Maybe its a post best suited for the "whats bothering you now??" thread.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Nah I was just going over things ive been experiencing and thinking about. Maybe its a post best suited for the "whats bothering you now??" thread.


I liked it.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i don't think it's out of place in this thread.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

fingertips said:


> i don't think it's out of place in this thread.


Thanks, fellow penguin brother.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

RiversEdge said:


> I liked it.


Thanks, Rivers.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't really know what to do with myself.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Go Ellen


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

http://freecabinporn.com/

enticing!


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

fingertips said:


> http://freecabinporn.com/
> 
> enticing!


mm diiiiirty :b

Some of those pics are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I just realised I have cat poo on my sweater.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

It sucks.. knowing that even if things will be all right, it's all on time, that only time will make things better... but how do you keep patient?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Go Ellen
> ...


awweesssoommeee!! 8)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe using a piece of cardboard as my incense holder isn't the best idea.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rdrr said:


> Every other thread on this site is about sex or relationships or how to act around the opposite sex. Is not being successful in these situations what it means to be socially anxious?


 To answer your question, yes. It is the end all and be all. It must be done or else a life is not fully lived. My virginity is scarlet V on my consciousness. Ostrasized for being celibate, as if social anxiety were not enough. sigh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

llllllllllllllllllll


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

There's an ad in my email for "magic spells that really work". I should probably check this out, right?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

fingertips said:


> http://freecabinporn.com/
> 
> enticing!


My inner hermit has a boner
+follows


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2,500 th post :lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

fingertips said:


> http://freecabinporn.com/
> 
> enticing!


Oh nice, the very first post on there right now is an awesome yurt! When I finally embrace my destiny and abandon society for the mountains I will totally be getting one of those.

The greenhouse made out of windows is lovely as well.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

And that's exactly why I have you on ignore mister :idea


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Stilla said:


> And that's exactly why I have you on ignore mister :idea


Now I wonder who this is..... can you tell me what his username starts with or, how many letter's i his username :b


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I say 'yeah' alot. Its the main word I always use and 'Okay'


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Yeah, OK


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> I just realised I have cat poo on my sweater.


:lol


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't care if it comes from your upbringing, your repressed wet dreams or your favorite book; bigotry is not acceptable.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i am excited about all this.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

"Besmirched" May just be my favourite word.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Inexplicablevery happy for no reason. I go form that down to extremely suicidal and depressed all in one day..everyday. I think I could be bipolar..hmm ohwell atleast the happiness is staying for a while


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Suicide before water aerobics.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

i neglected my cactus and now i have it on life support. i'm not sure it's going to make it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The size of planets


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Snowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnowsnow, *please snow*!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

DubnRun said:


> Inexplicablevery happy for no reason. I go form that down to extremely suicidal and depressed all in one day..everyday. I think I could be bipolar..hmm ohwell atleast the happiness is staying for a while


How happy? Like feeling good or bouncing off the walls?

Funny sidenote: I accidentally typed "bouncing off the balls" at first hahaha.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I hear the train passing through right now. I like trains and their sounds, yet at the same time, I also feel kind of sad when I hear them. I don't know, it's odd. It's just like..hearing the horn fading into the distance makes me feel like I'm hearing the echoes of an old memory that came by to say "hello", and at the same time, I'm getting left behind as it gets further away.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

About a quarter of my comments make it from conception to submission.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Now I wonder who this is..... can you tell me what his username starts with or, how many letter's i his username :b


Haha! Well it was no one who's doing anything to me personally. Just some of his posts are a bit on the racist side which annoys me.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My hat is gone I can't find it anywhere :cry..............Wait a minute.....Never mind I don't wear a hat.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

big big BS.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

dont think it will work out 

im cursed with singleness for life


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

maybe ill write some notes.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i look so tired and miserable and awful


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kitty kitty meow moew


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

This big black animal (human male) came and took THE LAST CHOCOLATE COOKIE.

He must PAY, the monster.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

i just apologized for being awkward. It was awkward.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

The sky outside is making everything look black and white


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I hate myself :rain


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> The sky outside is making everything look black and white


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

I just lost $5.......to my self!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Estelle said:


> i just apologized for being awkward. It was awkward.


:lol You make me laugh a lot!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The sweetest honey is loathsome in his own deliciousness and in the taste confounds the appetite. Therefore love moderately. Long love doth so. Too swift arrives as tardy as too slow.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess this is what its going to be like. I don't know if I can truly get used to it. I must figure some way to deal.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

http://500px.com/photo/4617733

:3


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

fingertips said:


> http://500px.com/photo/4617733
> 
> :3


Aww.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:hs


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This video is everything I love about eurovision in a nutshell.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Time to strap on the nosebag and eat some serious work!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeee! I was just about to post that it's 5am and I can't find my cat and I can't go to sleep without him. I was worried he was hiding from me because I overcuddled him.
At that exact moment a little mewing came from outside my bedroom and he came in and snuggled me and now I can go to sleep secure knowing that I'm not overdoing the hugs and that my kitty possibly has telepathic powers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I am just off track :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I might live in my fantasy world too much. I just feel embarrassed saying that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

How much does self-esteem cost, and do I need to take out a loan?


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I wimped out of my morning run when I saw a few flakes falling, which turned out to be merely a dusting. The next time this happens I'm heading out, even if I return in a raging snowstorm looking like Nanook crossing the frozen tundra.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm more anxious about facebook than anything else. Everyone can see what I say!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My... my ... my fingers are numbbbbbbbb


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Scenario: My mom and I are in the checkout line at the grocery store. I put Disney Princess cookies on the conveyor belt. My mom snickers and says "I can't believe my 20 year old daughter still wants princess cookies," to which a 40 year old woman in front of us says "They're so cute! Where did you find those?"

WIN.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the cutest cat in the world. That is all.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I dunno how I made it through that conversation without puking even once... it was ridiculously uncomfortable and torturous.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tic toc


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I want to have a social life for other people. I don't particularly get anything out of it for myself.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Piano is gatherin dust. Haven't played in a while.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh withdrawal.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

"Express yourself; don't repress yourself" :roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be super if I could just _not_ feel like crap for once.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sick of disappointing people who had greater expectations of me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I want to go to a hot spring


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Eugh, people in healthcare need to get over their ego trips.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Meh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that would have been embarrassing if they'd have noticed!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if it's because my oven sucks, or that I just can't bake :blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

this is hard, but it'll get easier.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Thoughtlessness is a growing epidemic.

The shape of some headphones just baffles me. Why was comfort not a factor?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

If I had a dollar every time I started a sentence with "If I had a dollar", I'd have many dollars.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

fingertips said:


>


Good idea to blank it out. It could be from Egypt, staying in Vegas on witness protection, for all we know.


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

Why is t that whenever I make a cup of tea I forget about it until its jusstttt below an enjoyable drinking temperature -_-


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

*yawn*


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-___________-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> :sigh


:squeeze Whats wrong and why don't you have an avatar up?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Why aren't you sharing the other pic you found? ^_^


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> Why aren't you sharing the other pic you found? ^_^




:hide...... They aren't very SAS acceptable, leary :blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

slightly over satisfied, but not crazy full.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


>


OMG!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Where are you?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Welp. Day 4 of laryngitis. If there's one thing I miss, it's talking like a regular person.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I've edited this post a million times and I still don't know what I'm trying to say. 
I can't sleep. 
Why am I doing this.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What would be nice is a comfortable working environment. My desk isn't even big enough to open a textbook on.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I should eat more.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I think I got hit by the thunderbolt..


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's snowingggg


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

27 degrees feels somewhat cool now compared to 30-31.

and by somewhat cool i meant "not as stinkingly hot"


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

,


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of the comments in the "Post a Pic" thread strike me as so odd. 

...The ones like "nice bone structure," "you have a nice jaw line," and their ilk.

...Like instead of telling a girl, "You're pretty," you might say, "Your face is quite symmetrical" or "Your eyes are spaced apart at an aesthetically pleasing distance."

Would you say these things face-to-face? Maybe you would, I don't know. I still think it's kinda weird. 

Not bad, just odd


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If I see another Bob Dylan or Kurt Cobain picture on tumblr, I think I'm going to scream.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

maybe i'm going crazy, but i think i have 1 less post. did i say something naughty? haha. :b


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Why is it that I have anxiety even on the internet? smh


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

> Today we are adding another rule: No suggestive or sexual content featuring minors.


reddit's still a horrible internet cesspool, but it's good that they've finally gotten around to implementing this policy.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm too angry right now.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I need to stop taking midnight showers. Hopefully I'm not disturbing anyone. At least the water's cheaper...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

where's the part where i'm forgiven for all the thoughtless things i've ever done or said? 

what do you mean there isn't one? :s


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I miss the nineties


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> I miss the nineties


Yeah, memorys!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

2 months away, not much changed here! In other news nearly got my dream job (was between me and another) but he got it


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I regret to inform you that the position has been filled, with creme cheese.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My cat sneezed. Sounded like a "woof!" 

I laughed.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I dunno what to post anymerr


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ospi said:


> 2 months away, not much changed here! In other news nearly got my dream job (was between me and another) but he got it


I'm sorry to hear that :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"You are naturally high-spirited and confident. Others admire these qualities in you."

-fortune cookie

Well, at least a cookie thinks I'm awesome.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> I miss the nineties


Perhaps you could start a nineties theme park and live there permanently.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> "You are naturally high-spirited and confident. Others admire these qualities in you."
> 
> -fortune cookie
> 
> Well, at least a cookie thinks I'm awesome.


I think you're awesome! I'm not as cool as a cookie but your fan club is at least 2!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> 2 months away, not much changed here! In other news nearly got my dream job (was between me and another) but he got it


last night i was wondering when you were going to come back and now you're back. WOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I already feel like an alien before going. ... Doesn't negative thinking influence actions? If I say, "I won't feel like an alien" will the chances of me feeling like one become less whereas if I say "I will feel like an alien" there's more of a chance I truly will? Maybe that's not exactly the case, but if I think more positively I might be able to brainwash myself into believing I'm not going to be alienated at school...

Either way, I'm so nervous...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Too tired to bathe or brush my teeth. If there were food I would probably get up for that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How do I turn off the feature that allows my laptop's touch-pad to also be a mouse-click, if I press it hard enough. I don't want it to do that, I'm always accidentally clicking stuff.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Neutrino said:


> I'm sorry to hear that :squeeze


Thankies! A set back but will keep trying!



strawberryjulius said:


> last night i was wondering when you were going to come back and now you're back. WOOOOOOOOOO.


Good timing then! Thanks burs hope you are well!



AwkwardGal said:


> Welcome back, Ospi!


Cheers Gal (for some reason when I see you I just think of shouting in caps on chat at eachother xD).


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

@ospi: welcome back, homeslice. it's been weird without you.



the cheat said:


> How do I turn off the feature that allows my laptop's touch-pad to also be a mouse-click, if I press it hard enough. I don't want it to do that, I'm always accidentally clicking stuff.


(in windows) it should be in the mouse bit of control panel, but you might also have an icon in your system tray that you can right-click.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

fingertips said:


> @ospi: welcome back, homeslice. it's been weird without you.
> 
> (in windows) it should be in the mouse bit of control panel, but you might also have an icon in your system tray that you can right-click.


Thanks man, I went ahead and Googled. I just finished disabling it, came to SAS and read this post haha.


----------



## stupidchicarita (Sep 9, 2011)

i hate my self. bad. shallow. irritable. *****y. judgemental. i hurt people with my words. annoy people. isolate myself. and what's worse is i want someone to tell me that i will know love and happiness someday, because i will be a good person. even knowing i will never be a good person. i have a bad heart. i just know it. 

i am not likable. there is nothing about me to like.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like being angry. I get motivated when I'm angry.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Guy's keep tryin' to get in teh ladies group on SAS :wife, nothin' interesting in their guys.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i will be better tomorrow. tomorrow, tomorrow, tomorrow.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

largest thread on SAS?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel like Dexter: "Empty inside"


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

happy valentine's day!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

need more spaghetti sauce 4 my mozzarella sticks


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Question: "What do you do when you just don't feel like living?"

Answer: "Find Jesus"

Thanks... That's just so helpful...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fingertips said:


> happy valentine's day!


That will last me like a week :yes


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

rawrguy said:


> That will last me like a week :yes










?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the locals here are so terrified of us. 

also, i think that our behaviour towards them is not very smart to say the least. too much humiliation. it's no wonder they resort to extremist behaviour.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

slowly drifting away ...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i hope this all works out.

i just have to remember that not everything has to happen right now. things can happen slowly. it is totally okay to take my time.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

heebidajeebidi


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Its not a happy valentine for me, its just a normal day


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hah, I'm in am ambush at the moment, lying on my belly on mud and a mouse just got under my shirt. now that's just too ticklish for my liking!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> hah, I'm in am ambush at the moment, lying on my belly on mud and a mouse just got under my shirt. now that's just too ticklish for my liking!


OMG - I hope you don't get bitten.....or shot! :hide


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - I hope you don't get bitten.....or shot! :hide


cheers m-man. your concern is appreciated. althoug, i think I'll be fine.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

fingertips said:


> happy valentine's day!


Check out the 'Customers who viewed this item also viewed' section. The internet is a frightening place.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

My mother always forbade me from playing with the children's toys in the doctor's office. She said they had too many 'germs' and shook her head no.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have so much anxiety and negative thoughts in the morning, but in the afternoon I feel neutral and those negative thoughts seem silly. The problem is, it restarts everyday.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

We might need an "I hate Valentines Day!!!" sticky here soon...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

btjunkie shut down?! How am I gonna get my free stuff now? Need muzik! I'll just have to find somewhere else >_< *grumblegrumble*


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm going to start telling people things I want to say, under the guise of poetry or song, maybe.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Now you too can make your girlfriend/boyfriend look like a blowup doll.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish I could reach into my soul and rip my fears and weaknesses out, and then crush them into dust.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Found some green stuff on my windshield shaped into the letter I....Not sure what it is or what it means.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i've done well today.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

dddddddddddddd


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4 mods on my page, lets see how many more mods visits :b


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

instead of a system where we restart each day on sun up, redoing the same things we did the day before, I think we should move to a system where we live one continuous life, going to sleep and waking up in aperiodic intervals. day and night would then simply become life in the presence of light, or life in the absence of light. I think this would open up whole new avenues of thought about what it means to live.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Some girl has been flirting with me. I'm so bad at this. Especially sober me.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-____________________-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

damn, you always have a problem hotmail.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> hah, I'm in am ambush at the moment, lying on my belly on mud and a mouse just got under my shirt. now that's just too ticklish for my liking!


Wow, you must really be addicted to SAS.

It must be a Palestinian mouse. Perhaps it was trained by Hezbollah (?)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

If my life is being secretly documented like the Truman Show I'm truly sorry to everyone watching.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I forgot it was THAT crappy holiday until I got reminded of it. And then it was crap rather than another day.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hotmail Y U NO WORK!?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I hate it when people look at me like I'm the devil incarnate or that I might be Charles Manson in another body. Or Stalin's neice or Kim Jong Il's female twin. Maybe that's my problem. :/


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

& just found out that the funny image thread is closed..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Ahaha that made my day. So adorable. Thanks Mind!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the new semester is almost here. SOMEBODY HOLD ME


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

fingertips said:


> the new semester is almost here. SOMEBODY HOLD ME


*holds* There there...what's that fingerlings? You're having trouble breathing? Hmm...I wish I could understand why that is a problem... >_>


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

rumjungle said:


> *holds* There there...what's that fingerlings? You're having trouble breathing? Hmm...I wish I could understand why that is a problem... >_>


Hey rummy <3


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I sincerely wish my chem lab would write itself. :/

Hours later...

Done. 3000+ words of pure bull****. Whatever. Time to study for my math quiz. FML.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Ugh....I hope I'm not gettin' sick.... ><


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I didn't need food and indoor plumbing. If I didn't need these things, I'd walk into the bushes alone and never come out again. I just want to...go away.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Gentlemen prefer bacon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i cant get over how dumb these accounting teachers are.

"you're sitting a test, not an exam!" WTF does that have to do with what i asked?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I might be able to graduate this semester if I'm able to take night classes! I'll find out tomorrow. I really hope I can or I'll be in a terrible mood.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Wow, you must really be addicted to SAS.
> 
> It must be a Palestinian mouse. Perhaps it was trained by Hezbollah (?)


lol. yeah i guess I'm kinda addicted. although to be fair, it does get quite boring being in a 12 hour long ambush. and sas is practically the only site i ever visit.

oh and i doubt hamas and hezbolla are that sophisticated.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

You know what I miss? An existence without a horrible, hacking cough every 5 seconds. 

According to google, rubbing Vicks Vapor Rub on the bottom of one's feet stops a chronic cough. I am skeptical, but if the internet says so, then it must be true!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am going to put some more pics of myself later in my fave outfit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wednesday this week is weird.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> I sincerely wish my chem lab would write itself. :/
> 
> Hours later...
> 
> Done. 3000+ words of pure bull****. Whatever. Time to study for my math quiz. FML.


doesn't school just suck.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

how does it feel to be desired by someone romantically?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Why can't I be that cool.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Slow motion lightning


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

A barrel of monkeys wouldn't be so fun once they all burst out and start chewing your face off.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Absolute messiest Valentine's Day ever, and all because of me. Way to go self.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't wanna go. Too tired. Uuuuuuuggghhh. I'm such a complainer.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Time for another hugely anxiety provoking day with this SA group that I recently joined. I really hope things go well.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

the only thing consciousness affords us is the ability to see in hindsight how nature has directed our actions


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Time moves quickly and slowly all at once.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I really do not want to go to a children's birthday party.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I really do not want to go to a children's birthday party.


I don't blame you.

Last kid's birthday I went to was a relative, and us older folk just drank a lot of beer and ate cake. :b

Birthday boy was much more interested in his Nintendo DS than anything we were doing.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

okay, i am going to try again. i am going to keep trying.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I was ambushed by some religious guy today. You know, those guys who go around spreading their beliefs and ask if anyone needs help with anything. 
Usually I'd just laugh and walk away but he guy looked like Cillian Murphy so I_ kindly_ told him I wasn't interested.

Yeah, random post =/


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you're a vegetab-uuuuuuhl,
that's what you arrrrrrre, 
That's why, darling, it's incredib-uuuuuuhl, 
that someone so like a vegeta....BUHHHHHl,
thinks that I'm a - vegetab-uuuuuuhl too.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

leonardess said:


> you're a vegetab-uuuuuuhl,
> that's what you arrrrrrre,
> That's why, darling, it's incredib-uuuuuuhl,
> that someone so like a vegeta....BUHHHHHl,
> thinks that I'm a - vegetab-uuuuuuhl too.


:um


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^apologies to Nat King Cole.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-____________________-


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

it stormed for about five minutes and now it's sunny again. weathertalk.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I now have 200 posts . Sweet. I love reaching the every-hundred-posts-mark on forums.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Random thought. This dog looks like a fuzzy penis. The end.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh it's funny how girls in the army get to date guys that in civilian life would be way out of their league. it's to do with the ratio here.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

crookedsmile said:


> Random thought. This dog looks like a fuzzy penis. The end.


Did you see that on 9gag too?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe there should be a big flashing message in chat that says "we don't want to know what you wank to"


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ that whole subject should be banned from the entire site.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ that whole subject should be banned from the entire site.


That subject is. Are there posts in particular that are violating this? Use the Report post button


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Report button are for squares.. .I mean hello Amo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> maybe there should be a big flashing message in chat that says "we don't want to know what you wank to"


i am lucky to be at work and missing this, arent i? :b


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Did u know that taking many oils daily in long term can cause cancer. Such as fish oil + flaxseed oil etc... if u didnt, well now u know!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

crookedsmile said:


> Random thought. This dog looks like a fuzzy penis. The end.


:teeth
Did not think that was a dog. :no


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

maybe I should try to start on my own online business.. I seem to be at home all the time and its not convenient for me to go anywhere


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

crookedsmile said:


> Random thought. This dog looks like a fuzzy penis. The end.


LMAO!! :rofl


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Its interesting how the main character in this drama im watching reminds me of my situation. Sometimes I am lucky enough to find a film that relates to me at the right time.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

crookedsmile said:


> Random thought. This dog looks like a fuzzy penis. The end.


haha. Yes, and looks a hell of a lot cuter than the real thing.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I like boys.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to stop fighting against my situation and go with the flow. Should probably start seeing a therapist when I get my licence. Although, since my mindset changes negatively every morning causing insomnia, this may be a temporary thought.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oops. accidentally wrote something in the wrong thread.

on another thought - thank FSM I'm moving away from this hell hole next month.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My social anxiety is kept in check insofar as my fitness level is.

(I'd better go do some push-ups...).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.randomactsofkindness.org/


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Levitating Jason Gordon.










_It's time for me to stop typing stuff when this seems like a good idea_


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> http://www.randomactsofkindness.org/


http://randomactsofpizza.com/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> http://randomactsofpizza.com/








Well, you know I'm sold.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Hooray page 3333!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying to avoid an aggravating mini-cramp of my right hamstring.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Yesterday, was pleased that I finally got myself out of the house after 2 weeks of isolation, procrastinating on doing the groceries. Today, displeased that i gave in to a caprice causing me to put off sleep. I hope I'll be able to stay alert for a family gathering later.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I bet you could find all sorts of things on the bottom of a river.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i think it's time for lunch.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad that my psych appointment is coming up. Can finally get a load of things off my chest and hopefully get out of this rut.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I want to make a Button Tree, like this or this.
It'll probably come out like this though.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There's this weird movie on IFC with this girl being a prostitute at a truck stop.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mannnn, it's so hard not to binge during this time of the day. just have to hold on for two more hours.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Must...go...work...out...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Whatever happened to Bill Nye The Science Guy? He was awesome.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

18andLife said:


> Did you see that on 9gag too?


I saw it on Tumblr. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

R.I.P Wheels Just seen on yahoo that he died in November 07


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

**** this place! i feel more like a lawyer than a soldier.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I had a dream that 1/3 of the people on my friends list deleted me on here. 
:rofl That's sad, especially since I only talk to one on it.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

**** you past me. Why do you need to procrastinate on errrrything. It's 5 am. I should be sleeeping. god damn it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like someone just flat-lined in the Medication Forum. If anyone knows leonardess's contact info, get her in here. We need some medical coding, STAT.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i just figured out that i have 1 less subject if i stick with this course and dont transfer to the new one. now i feel slightly less stressed.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

5318008


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

._.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I should really learn to email my teachers early in the day. 
Not on Friday after they've already went home. Now I have to wait until Monday.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ventura said:


> ._.


07734


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

when 3 people are about to fight you at once - run away. then pick them out one by one. seemed to work for me at least. 

on another thought - long time no speak sis. what made you call me all of a sudden?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, i feel horrible. i realised that the only way i can make any friends here is by picking on people. and i actually did that. since i can never bring myself to pick on someone weak, I've picked on some a-hole. and the funny thing is that my theory worked almost instantly...some dickhead just invited me to some birthday party on our next break from the army. it feels like high school. but this time i have to play this horrible game because i live with these guys 24/7.

well i should do whatever it takes to survive, i guess.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> 07734





LostIdentity said:


> asdasdfgkjhfasf


ddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

10 more hours to go. ugh!

someone get me out of this humvee!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel quiet today and its not Sunday!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

(x^2 + y^2 - 1)^3 <= x^2 * y^3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to do use flash is no fun at all :no


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-__________-


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> -__________-


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im shy to post in some forum on sas, and saying some things. But I like to join in, im just not that good with words >.< 

im a boredster


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

You da one that I think about alway ay ay ays.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Pie...

:sus :wtf


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

8 hours to go. wet snow is raining down heavily. and I've gotta open a mobile check-post - at 2am, and start searching cars and people and all that cop bullcrap.

FML!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

socialising is hard.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

my computer hates me


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My dad's new boyfriend is creepier then my X , that is saying a lot!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

anything above the surface of the water is like outerspace to water breathing animals. (highdea)


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

my eyelids feel about 30stone each. blazedmuch =D


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

shark tank is a sick show


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey boy. Sing to me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

2 hours to go.

seriously, if I'm ever gonna get ptsd it's gonna be because of this humvee. can't bear to look at it anymore!

also, why do i have to carry so many bullets with me? and HAND GRENADES?! nothing makes any sense here anymore...


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

How my bipolarity has definitely strained my relationships (expressing anger at people, deleting my facebook account or friends off my list). Feeling that maybe I should just cut off ties with people to spare them and myself the complications caused by my being impulsive.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

this godawful patrol is finally over, i didn't get any sleep and...still no rest for me. 7 km run now with the platoon. ugh.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

gah, too much today. =/


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

"If it's not a right angle, it's a wrong angle."


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

another *sigh* day


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can truly accomplish nothing until I get my licence.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

In love with this perfume :mushy

Also my library has a book on acupuncture for dogs. I should borrow it. :idea


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

please leave. I don't want you here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Amoholes said:


> Time passes. Every time the thread resurfaced, it brought another wave of grief, reopening old wounds.
> 
> Let him rest.


Who sired Amoholes to be God of our petty lives? Seems like something annoyed him, so he spat on it and removed it from his keen eyesight.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Where did the 'animals wearing clothes' thread go? I have an important contribution to make.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Who sired Amoholes to be God of our petty lives? Seems like something annoyed him, so he spat on it and removed it from his keen eyesight.


And if/when his family comes to check back on it at some point, what are they going to be greeted with...



> You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


That will be nice.

Why not just lock it if it's that big a deal?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Shhhhhh.....quiet.

He'll lock this thread because random thoughts are baddddd!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Random thought: I fear holding scissors for they may attack my genitals!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> this godawful patrol is finally over, i didn't get any sleep and...still no rest for me. 7 km run now with the platoon. ugh.


You are totally being toughened up. You have been through a lot - those other guys, too - I would bet you made some friends there!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

What...you don't get it? Me neither man, I dunno why I do it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You are totally being toughened up. You have been through a lot - those other guys, too - I would bet you made some friends there!


thanks m-man. you always make me feel better.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

How do you get the spoiler tags to work?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

there are spoiler tags?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

[spoiler=they're real leather?]they're real dickens.[/spoiler]


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Summer needs to be here right now! :time


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't want to pretend.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think my Irish accent sticks out like a sore thumb - either that or i don't get British humour


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

[spoiler=spoilers were my secret weapon, until now : (][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=]:kma[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

spoiler ziggurat. nice.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

well, i'm not visiting that thread anymore. 

i'm going to go take out my feelings on my weights.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

"I told you I'd shoot, but you didn't believe me! Why didn't you believe me?!"


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I am so hungry right now - i want a chicken curry. Im gonna see if we have one of those frozen dinners in the freezer!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> [spoiler=spoilers were my secret weapon, until now : (][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=]:kma[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


I swear I didn't tell anybody. :hide

I can't believe I played _angry birds_ on my brother's phone for like half an hour.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

People with strange/uncommon names always have something special !


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

One square of toilet paper!!?? That's it?! This reminds me of a Jerry Seinfeld episode...


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i love seinfeld! i remember that episode haa

Original random thought: What's the point


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

The Supranos is possibly the best box set of all time, I'm on series 6 and i don't want to finish it cos it'll be all over then  I'm debating on ordering: Breaking Bad, the wire or the Shield, which on first?

I'm gonna watch one more episode now, go for a walk (and possibly a jog if i'm feeling it), come back, do a few crunches, then order a chinese (to cancel out my healthy eating all week haha), have a bath and read a book. BOOM, i've got my day covered


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Where did Venture go? :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just had the scare of my life - I dropped my cellular telephone and the battery fell out. It won't turn back on! I just spent over $275 on it and the thing was dead!
[spoiler=OMG]When I plugged in the charger, it said power off. I didn't know how to turn it on, so I hit a bunch of buttons.....and it turned on! :fall[/spoiler]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meganmila said:


> Where did Venture go? :/


She's still around.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes! I have finally found a decent place!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> She's still around.


Shes' not on my friends list hmmmm

It looks like she deleted everyone off of her friends list


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meganmila said:


> Shes' not on my friends list hmmmm


It's not you - she has really rough times with SA. It's happened to me. There is no reason to think it was because of you. She has a lot going on.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's not you - she has really rough times with SA. It's happened to me. There is no reason to think it was because of you. She has a lot going on.


I was just trying to figure out what was going on so now I know. She does that a lot...hopefully she will come around.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meganmila said:


> I was just trying to figure out what was going on so now I know. She does that a lot...hopefully she will come around.


It may have had something to do with the recent removal of her Aloysius thread. I am also off her friends list. She only has one friend right now, according to her list. :rain


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It may have had something to do with the recent removal of her Aloysius thread. I am also off her friends list. She only has one friend right now, according to her list. :rain


Wait, that RIP thread was removed? Why?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I would also like to know.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand why it was removed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wasn't the one who removed it, but it had something to do with resurrecting the grief.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I wasn't the one who removed it, but it had something to do with resurrecting the grief.


I suppose it makes sense to remove memorials of people who have died.

In fact, in honour of the mod who deleted the thread, I'm going to go knock down and "delete" all the tombstones at a local cemetery...their family and friends don't need to resurrect their grief every time they see it. I know what's best for them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

[spoiler=You're going to have to contact Drew about it]
I can't undo the action of another moderator. [/spoiler]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I also encourage this, if the removal of the thread bothers you. I sent a PM to the mod in question explaining why I thought the thread removal was uncalled for, and while I did get a response back, I did not find that it addressed any of my concerns.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> [spoiler=spoilers were my secret weapon, until now : (][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=]:kma[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


Dayum :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

avoidobot3000 said:


> [spoiler=spoilers were my secret weapon, until now : (][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=][spoiler=]:kma[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]


Mind = blown.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I wasn't the one who removed it, but it had something to do with resurrecting the grief.


 So each moderator is a law unto him\herself? Each one can just run amok with impunity? There is a collective responsibility for the moderators to intervene if one of them does something unacceptable (there are a lot of complaints about this). This is not the first matter about which there have been considerable complaints.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hoddesdon said:


> So each moderator is a law unto him\herself? Each one can just run amok with impunity? There is a collective responsibility for the moderators to intervene if one of them does something unacceptable (there are a lot of complaints about this). This is not the first matter about which there have been considerable complaints.


Uh, no. Don't start up anything until you have thought through this statement. Conclusions have already been jumped on, an incorrect ones at that.

We have the set of rules that matches the regular members (we have the same guidelines) and then an additional set of rules on top of that since we are moderators. We have protocol that we have to follow. We can intervene on and discuss issues, but cannot undo the actions of another moderator when action has been taken - only that said moderator and Drew can undo the particular action. The only thing the other moderators can do is bring things to the attention to said moderator or Drew. This rule has been in place since before Drew took over the site in 2008.

We don't just fly off the handle and do things. There is usually a significant reason behind the action we take.

I would strongly advise putting this thread back on topic, because this issue has been discussed ad nauseam.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i can't find moju!

*edit: *he was outside, naughty boy...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Once when I was a kid I was chased at the zoo by an ostrich (Somehow I managed to get into their yard or pen or whatever it was). I had forgotten all about it and for some reason, I just thought of it today.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Now that I have another chance....I won't fail you this time.... >_<


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

started reading murakami's _blind willow, sleeping woman_. my kindle tells me i'm 13% of the way through and i've only just realised it's a short story collection. ops

i thought it might be one of those dealies where a bunch of plots converge, you know?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Friend asked me if I wanted to visit China with her this summer. Still trying to figure out if she was joking or not. :?

And hooray for family day!  Doubt anyone actually spends more time with their family though...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh, now i HAVE to transfer to the new accounting course. buttholes. x_x

well, at least my exam is organised now..


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Diva is a female version of a hustlerrrrrrr.

I'm not even ashamed of how much I love Beyonce.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

berry, how come the silly quote in your signature links back to a completely unrelated actual topic? :s


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really feel like making a random thought about being on my period, but I know it'll get deleted, so I'll just say something along the lines of wearing diapers.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> And if/when his family comes to check back on it at some point, what are they going to be greeted with...
> 
> That will be nice.
> 
> Why not just lock it if it's that big a deal?


:blank

They've already noticed it gone ......

Upset they don't even have a copy of it.\


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

wht the hell am i gonna do with my life..cus i have big dreams.. :|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> berry, how come the silly quote in your signature links back to a completely unrelated actual topic? :s


because i am stoopid. i will fix.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

KumagoroBeam said:


>


um. . . this is so obviously _real_, but every time I click _real_, nothing happens.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm considering sending a text message to your landline which will be dictated to whoever answers the phone by a nasally, robotic, automated voice. Something like 'Hello. It's. The guys. Upstairs. Please could you shut. The f*** up. We are trying. To get. Some peace. Please just. Shut. The. F***. Up.'


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just listening to the types of conversations people have around me makes me glad I'm a loner.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Surprises me every time I see that a kid born in the 2000's knows how to type. They're still barely born in my head.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Buying the new Sports Illustrated swim-suit edition with Kate Upton on the cover probably wasn't a good idea...

...it was a GREAT idea. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

We're not going to have any work come in tomorrow because while everyone else had their family day, we did not . There's a ton I can do to keep myself busy, but none of it has to do with work. If there's obviously nothing to do, I'm not pretending like there is. Eventually you come to a point where there literally is _nothing_ left to do but engage in some mindless chit chat. I'd sooner study, but at least when you're talking you still look busy.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Doctors not knowing whats wrong with me doesn't exactly inspire happiness.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

they ruin everything.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

theman? thamen? tenham? hentam?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

bored now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Steve/jimmy from Shameless is looking good. Well his real name Justin Chatwin ( something like that) Yes hormones I guess. But He just has been looking good these latest episodes.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't mean to alarm anyone, but I just ate the last of the Nutella.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a whole jar if you want it. I tried it, and didn't like it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GIVE IT TO ME!

This is of course in reference to the above post concerning Nutella.

Or is it? :0 :0 :0


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i wonder if it is possible for it to be so hot that the wax on my eyebrows won't harden.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's too hot for coffee. . . :cry


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The thread about Uri Geller is gone.... :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So who wants to come over for some coffee?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

this state has a lot of wooded areas opening up into brilliant meadows. I walked through my second one today.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

let's hear it for promotion! from now on, I'm a sergeant. 

i simply adore the look of the new ranks on my shirt.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I want to live in the dream house I just described in the dream house topic so badly now!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've never been on SAS this late at night before. In fact I haven't been awake at this time of night in at least 2 years. New sensations going on right now.:no


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> let's hear it for promotion! from now on, I'm a sergeant.
> 
> i simply adore the look of the new ranks on my shirt.


Congratulations! Keep your head down.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ate too much. Sore stomach :S. But otherwise happy.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I refuse to sit in the house all day today. Ive said it many many times before yet just went to bed 10minutes later...wtf should i do thinkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :cry :cry


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

wish i was dead


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Ate too much. Sore stomach :S. But otherwise happy.


oh, do i ever hear you on that.

-

i put moju in the bathroom to kill a spider. it's been a while and he's not back yet. :no


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i love to take the mickey out of the Americans. it drives my friend bananas when i tell him that his accent makes him sound like a dog. (no offense to anyone on here)


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

anthem!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I just had my very first blue gummy bear. I didn't even know they made them.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't own a corner anymore. I need a corner, a nice safe place where the walls meet where I can sit snug with a big blanket and a long book. I will go corner scouting in the morrow.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Horrorish Korean comic.

It spread across school like wildfire. And twas scary the first time... and the second time. It's pretty short and was translated into English.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

told one person I'm thinking I'm havin a party and now everyone think its something set in stone. fu*kin A


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

7:00pm...finally. Let the hockey begin.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


This is how we passed the time in gr. 10 computer class. That, and http://oneslime.net/.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


LOL!
That was cute.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Here it is, the best sword fight in the history of the universe:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


:lol gee, it's like i've experienced something similar before.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

we can't tag posts anymore? that stinks.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Help I'm alive.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mmmmm. Frozen turkey dinner with apple-cranberry dessert! I am fulfilled.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i haven't seen the spider since. maybe moju ate it. =/

and moju turns 1 today. happy birthday moju! <3


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Cheesy bacon biscuits, hell yeah.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I need a new haircut D:

my hair is so boring


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

wasted 6 years not leaving the house, still holding up the fort although i dnt want to :|


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay! Finally got my laptop back from the shop.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i despise myself at the moment


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been more than a year here .. only a few members i like reading their posts but unfortunately my social anxiety prevents me from connecting with them .. probably the girl with the complex /p///// /s/////e lol .. probably she is the coolest girl here she never get angry to anyone , she likes to avoid silly discussions/wars , she doesn't want the " online " attention although it's so easy for her to do if she wants , even her posts in " what's bothering u " thread are cool to read , for some reasons i like seeing her name in the threads but she doesn't post regularly .. i don't know how can i tell her that she is one of the reasons why i visit this site ...


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Random thought: no longer hungry..



fingertips said:


>


I thought that was by Takeshi Kitano?



Coincidence said:


> I have been more than a year here .. only a few members i like reading their posts but unfortunately my social anxiety prevents me from connecting with them .. probably the girl with the complex /p///// /s/////e lol .. probably she is the coolest girl here she never get angry to anyone , she likes to avoid silly discussions/wars , she doesn't want the " online " attention although it's so easy for her to do if she wants , even her posts in " what's bothering u " thread are cool to read , for some reasons i like seeing her name in the threads but she doesn't post regularly .. i don't know how can i tell her that she is one of the reasons why i visit this site ...


aww, that was sweet.. no, i mean it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

tonight I'm gonna do something that I've never done before. can't say what it is though until it's done. boo!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Somewhere along the line, I learnt that saying 'no' will make people hate you. How do I undo this?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I've had enough.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was playing this drinking game with myself, while reading. I Ran out of booze with the last sentence, which was rather satisfying. I started the chapter sober, now I am slightly tanked and sleep deprived--why am I telling you this? Because I felt the need to type something and put it on the internet.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I took out an Advil bottle and poured some pills onto a spoon and ate them. I took two spoonfuls of pills. That's when I read the label on the bottle - it said "It is dangerous to take more than 2 tablets in an 8-hour period". Then I panicked. I realized I was going to die, because I had taken like 30 pills. I went to the bathroom to try to induce vomiting but I couldn't. Then I woke up sweating.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My cat might be the clumsiest cat in the whole world. I've never seen a cat fall off things, onto her back, as much as mine does.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You're leaning on your left elbow as you read this.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> You're leaning on your left elbow as you read this.


...amazing. You need your own TV show. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^hehe

Just noticed that BetaBoy permabanned himself:blank Hope he's doing alright.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> You're leaning on your left elbow as you read this.


Oooh, so close! It was my right. :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Oooh, so close! It was my right. :b


It didn't work for you because you're left-handed...so you had to reverse it. He was right! Scary...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tempted to go for a long walk...right down to the candy store! But I have work to do. It would certainly be nice to clear my head.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> It didn't work for you because you're left-handed...so you had to reverse it. He was right! Scary...


I would tend to agree, but usually I do lean on my left and scroll with my right hand. 
My left-handed superpowers say he's still wrong.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I would tend to agree, but usually I do lean on my left and scroll with my right hand.
> My left-handed superpowers say he's still wrong.


I was just trying to make MOM feel better about being wrong.  No, I actually thought I had a pretty good theory there. Darn.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I was just trying to make MOM feel better about being wrong.  No, I actually thought I had a pretty good theory there. Darn.


It's the thought that counts.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, ****. I burned the crap out of my arm, ran it under cold water forever, and it still hurts. 

Why am I so bad at things? :<


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

"Are you ashamed?"
"No..."
"Why, _I _bloody hell would be!"


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Coffee, you have failed me. I'm leaving, and I'm taking the scones with me.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

If a person is born on the 29th of Feburary, then how does one celebrate their birthday when it's not a leap year?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Instead of asking myself why I should do something, I asked myself why I shouldn't. The answers I got are so bad, makes me realize I'm just being a p ussy.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why are most of the really strong painkillers prescription only.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Why are most of the really strong painkillers prescription only.


Cause they can be habit forming?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a boyfriend now <3

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

artynerd said:


> I have a boyfriend now <3
> 
> :heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


:clap


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> :clap


hehehe thank you :b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Chipotle.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

well, what if i dont FEEL like studying, hmm?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You cannot find love if you don't look for it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

there is some ******* who keeps singing. yeah you can sing, but that doesn't mean i or anyone else in this estate wants to hear it. SHUT UP.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need help. Haha. Alright...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So true and so frustrating!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-___________-


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> So true and so frustrating!


True, but why is there a venn diagram? :b
In my opinion, the curtains represent the judgemental nature of modern society, especially in the media.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Live Laugh Love said:


> So true and so frustrating!


blah blah blah authorial intent is not absolute blah blah blah


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> True, but why is there a venn diagram? :b
> In my opinion, the curtains represent the judgemental nature of modern society, especially in the media.


Haha, I dunno... :? I think they (the memes people... whoever they are) just wanted to make it look impressive... not that it worked. And nice interpretation. =]



fingertips said:


> blah blah blah authorial intent is not absolute blah blah blah


Yup, I don't think it's ever absolute. :yes You can only say that so many times though. You're going to have to make something up somewhere. I'm pretty well-versed in the art of making crap up now, thankfully.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Where is the love (?)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Weeee up at 3:41 am......................ugh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

One brain transplant please!


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

maybe i have aspergers.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Smithers, are they booing me?
Uhhh, no sir, they're saying "Boo-urns! Boo-urns!"


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

sleeepyyy like veryyy -__-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's actually kind of cool this morning.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Say 'eye' then spell 'map' then say 'ness'. Admitting it is the first step.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^:wife


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why am I in so much physical pain.


----------



## sersesat (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't feel like replying..


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It's great to be alive


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Jesus I wish the stereo in my car wasn't busted. This is the perfect to go cruising and blast music.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

He told me he was planning to kiss me today, but he didn't, because he got too nervous. I would not have seen it coming, not at all. So what happens now..?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

SAS friends do help me get by in life. At least 1 friend whos willing to talk to me can make my day feel more bearable.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I have such an intense craving for peanut butter lately. But like....you can only put peanut butter on so many things, and I'm not in the mood for more peanut butter on toast. I had that for breakfast.

So basically, what I'm trying to say is, would putting peanut butter on a tortilla really be so wrong? My instincts say yes.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> So basically, what I'm trying to say is, would putting peanut butter on a tortilla really be so wrong? My instincts say yes.


I've tried it, it's not as ghastly as it sounds.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, stronger. Just me, myself and I.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

uncategorizedme said:


> He told me he was planning to kiss me today, but he didn't, because he got too nervous. I would not have seen it coming, not at all. So what happens now..?


He kisses you tomorrow!

Speaking of kisses, I need about a thousand of them.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> He kisses you tomorrow!
> 
> Speaking of kisses, I need about a thousand of them.


Special delivery, 1001 kisses. :kiss


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Special delivery, 1001 kisses. :kiss


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> tonight I'm gonna do something that I've never done before. can't say what it is though until it's done. boo!


well, we (the platoon) got inside enemy territory and kidnapped alive some wanted terrorist in the dead of night.

after that episode i got back home for a break, and I've just woken up from a 20 hour long sleep.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Good lord, these iPhone commercials are really irritating.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

This Presidents' Week is going by way too fast.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

someone thought I was 24 that is like 7 ish years older then what i am :eek


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder what's on the far side of The Moon :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Unvoiced said:


> I wonder what's on the far side of The Moon :um


Same thing on the close side!
-------
Pissing down with rain now, looks like no motorcrossing tomorrow


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I want to read more. Where does all my freetime go? It seems like I'm always busy but I dont get sh1t done.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Blardgedly blargh grant proposal research BLARGEDY BLARG


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i didn't do much today but at least i got my studying done.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woo go burs! For once I was productive at work, god I need a new job..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*/me sprinkles happy sparkles over everyone!!!* :yay :yay :yay


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> I've tried it, it's not as ghastly as it sounds.


could peanut butter on tortilla be the new grapes in salsa???


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ventura said:


> */me sprinkles happy sparkles over everyone!!!* :yay :yay :yay


Noooo I'm allergic to happy sprinkles! :dead


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Planning on watching a movie in theaters today... Not in the mood to go with anyone... so probably alone. I think it'll be a well-deserved break. I've had so much goddamn work lately. :/ Maybe an action/adventure type thing... :?

And there's a storm watch/warning here. I hope it gets bad enough for school to be canceled. *crosses fingers*

And this:





I can relate to soooo much of this. :/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so tired I'm dizzy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Noooo I'm allergic to happy sprinkles! :dead


oh well! You will take them and you will like them. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Live Laugh Love said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha oh my gosh me too. Oh the memories. Especially the "I'll go to bed at nine and wake up at three to do it".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> well, we (the platoon) got inside enemy territory and kidnapped alive some wanted terrorist in the dead of night.
> 
> after that episode i got back home for a break, and I've just woken up from a 20 hour long sleep.


You might need to watch what you say anyway, not because of site guidelines, but because I would not want you to get in trouble with your platoon or the Army, man. This is like SuperSecret stuff.
Glad you got a bad guy, though. Who knows what he was up to.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Adult High School is so slow and boring. They should have let me take night classes as well so I would actually feel like I was doing something challenging.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> I've tried it, it's not as ghastly as it sounds.


Awesome!  Looks like Operation Peanut Butter and Tortilla is a go!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You might need to watch what you say anyway, not because of site guidelines, but because I would not want you to get in trouble with your platoon or the Army, man. This is like SuperSecret stuff.
> Glad you got a bad guy, though. Who knows what he was up to.


oh don't worry. it has probably been published in the news already.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

_-_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope it's at least within the realm of possibility that I stay awake till midnight at the earliest. Guess I tired myself out even more than I figured. What with the transit strike, I've been walking some long *** distances. Something was voted on today - and turned down. I can't believe it's in it's fourth week. 

I may keep up the whole walking thing. Not _all_ the time, but it gets me out of the house. Besides, I love walking with my music on .


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:l hmmm


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

most disgusting day..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Passion Pit have such happy beat music. It makes me smile and want to cry in a way :/


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Would anyone like to be my boyfriend? :b I'm a cute girl :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Silly puddy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Fuzzy pickles.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Silly puddy.





Ventura said:


> Fuzzy pickles.


This is AGENDA PUSHING if I've ever seen it...

Mods??


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm pretty bad at drawing things XD


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I really need to chill, relax and let it all go.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

so this friend of mine kept moaning and moaning that he can't get himself a girlfriend and that he is too shy and all that crap. and i, after a very long month of doing stupid bullcrap in the territories, just wanted to get all numb with alcohol. i think it was this combination that made me come up to like 20 girls on the street, in the space of an hour, and beg them to give my friend their number. i believe i just sacred them though...the girls and my friend, that is.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> This is AGENDA PUSHING if I've ever seen it...
> 
> Mods??


You sir are a moron :teeth .

..... Oh wait that is infractable too, oops :b

**post gif that will be deleted by mods* *


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> **post gif that will be deleted by mods* *


One of my all time favourites.

oKay!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> One of my all time favourites.
> 
> oKay!


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> I'm pretty bad at drawing things XD


 Didn't u draw MrSoloDolo avatar?? I think that's pretty damn good :b


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

kaaryn said:


> Didn't u draw MrSoloDolo avatar?? I think that's pretty damn good :b


Nooo haha, i didn't draw it, I just edited it to make it do a creepy eyebrow movement. :sus


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

fiiizyy mizzzy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel so fat now. Discovered I have 860+ items under my 'sweet treats' board on Pinterest. I mean I know I have a sweet tooth but my god... I'm only 102 lbs. but that made me feel like 200!! Crazy.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I want to seriously simplify my life from now on.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7am why am I up?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont think I should be trying to have a relationship 

friends sounds more safe.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Freeeeeedom


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I was shoveling the snow when this guy came and asked if I wanted him to shovel the drive way. He then went on to say that he is kind of homeless and asked if he could his shovel on our front porch until he comes back later in the day. Should of said no, but I agreed to let him leave it here:blank


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I kind of want it to rain :/


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I realize that the more I look at a picture of myself, the more I start to detest it. I notice things that maybe no one else would notice. This is problematic because I means I can't have photos uploaded for long, especially on Facebook.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I found your stash of catnip, you were just entranced by the heady scent. _And I thought we had a moment._

Also stop looking at me when you're pooping, it's hilarious but it's also a wee bit weird.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahaha oh my gosh me too. Oh the memories. Especially the "I'll go to bed at nine and wake up at three to do it".


LOL. Nice to know people get out of it alive. =) And I liked this one: "I'll do the English homework in history and get the notes from Robert. And then I'll do my math homework in English and catch up on Sparknotes." Replace history with biology and it happens a lot. XD

--------------------
Slept for a glorious 15 hours yesterday. Sleep debt = Settled.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kjklkljjklllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Live Laugh Love said:


> LOL. Nice to know people get out of it alive. =)


They do! I even look back on it fondly now. I'm glad I did it - the extra credits and stuff didn't really end up helping me in univ because I switched disciplines, but I'm still close with a lot of people from highschool and I don't think I would have cultivated the same friendships if I hadn't been in IB. It's something about spending four years miserable and panicked together that bonds you forevvvvs.

Oh IB. 'Twas a simpler time.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> They do! I even look back on it fondly now. I'm glad I did it - the extra credits and stuff didn't really end up helping me in univ because I switched disciplines, but I'm still close with a lot of people from highschool and I don't think I would have cultivated the same friendships if I hadn't been in IB. It's something about spending four years miserable and panicked together that bonds you forevvvvs.
> 
> Oh IB. 'Twas a simpler time.


Very true! Some of the people I've met here are incredible. Yup, I doubt I'd have made the same great friendships if I hadn't come here. It's like a small community. And do you really? :O I hope I get to the point where I could actually look back on this fondly.

Ohhh, and the last line of that youtube video is very true: "This better be worth it." I'm glad you thought it was. Hope I'll be able to say the same!


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am making roastbeef damn it smells so good I can't wait, Im starving!!!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

just another day.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome posts... giving great advice :yes


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish my life was like how the Rockets lived it in Rocket Power. That would be soo fun


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to ride my bicycle, I want to ride my bike


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

my buddies from the platoon are gonna be proud. I've just got a number from a military police chick. 

actually, i didn't even try. she was hitting on me so blatantly that i just couldn't help it. lol.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

Switching from a 10 hole ocarina to a 6 is just strange, but this one sounds so nice...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorillaz said:


> I wish my life was like how the Rockets lived it in Rocket Power. That would be soo fun


remember when the squid _totally_ beefed it?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want them NOW. I'm so impatient. Argh it's going to be weeks.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've only had a clean shave twice this year.. Had the stubble look goin on :S now I look weird to myself.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Phew.... i found some inderal that i had forgotten about, will save me alot of anxiety for the interviews


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to fight the two guys in the Kraft Dinner "the battle is on" commercials...at the same time. They bug me and that's hard to do because I'm as apathetic as it gets.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> This is AGENDA PUSHING if I've ever seen it...
> 
> Mods??


I'm all over it. they're really stretching it. this kind of agenda pushing is a dill-breaker.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

compiling...

opcorn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I guess nobody wants to be my boyfriend  

:rain


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ * cough, cough *


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Yes?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i wish i could focus on something that wasn't this.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I'm all over it. they're really stretching it. this kind of agenda pushing is a dill-breaker.


**bends over and takes 10 licks from lenny**


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

soooooo bored tonight.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why does lenovo decide to do maintenance on their support site on a Saturday night? Don't they know there are loners out there that have nothing better to do than download and install new drivers for their computer on Saturday night?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

j;;klllllllkjl,jlhhjhgfgdfdfhghl


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Great...our toilets broke >.<


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i don't wanna go to the UK. it brings back awful nostalgia. I've left that country for a reason. but...that's the only way by which I'll get myself a holiday.

just keep away from old friends and you'll be just fine, man.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello :b


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Could I cease to exist in the morning? 
I'm content.
Happy, even.
It'll be different tomorrow. :/
And I just want to be in this moment forever.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I always feel amazing past midnight.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Xtraneous said:


> I always feel amazing past midnight.


Me too


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Me too


^_^ :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i broke the braces bar on my teeth while eating a pear today. then it stuck out weirdly so i had to get my mum to cut it out for me. >_<


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I now have 300 posts. Sweet.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I ♥ Kitties :3


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Mushroom farts smell really bad.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I ♥ Kitties :3


Me too. And robot kitties. and Kitties from space. But you know what I hate? Having a Beyonce song stuck in my head :mum. "You must not know my name, you must not know my name..." :wife


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I ♥ Kitties :3


your cat has so much tail. :eyes


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

wheres wally? or waldo?









The post box egg was the best, but it got stolen. :/









its really out-of-order!! :wife


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I ♥ Kitties :3


*I too also love kitties!!!! They are the cutest creatures on earth!!!:love*

*Meow *<3 <3 <3


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:time 6:30am


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :time 6:30am


Ditto..

:stu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Ditto..
> 
> :stu


Oh wait anther person up.... hello!

How are you today?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Oh wait anther person up.... hello!
> 
> How are you today?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


>


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I'm slightly happier than I was like an hour ago.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ww


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

the m4 assault-rifle is slowly being replaced by the micro that i currently have. well at least my gun looks cooler.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm amped up and it's days like these when I need the power to destroy.

Give me fuel give me fire!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Like OMG.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> The 'Jean Dujardin sleeping on people' meme amuses me to no end.




20 minute cat-pat break from doing my hair. She hasn't stopped purring. :love2


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking back at it, I realize it might have looked like I was hitting on her. I hope she doesn't think that...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

One for the road, two for the ditch!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Im quite sleeeeepy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Finally home, so tired, so much to do, so little time, my mom is evil.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I just got hit by the nostalgia train.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I always end up in the Random Thought of the Day thread when I don't have any idea what i should do, depressive apathy leads to complete neglect of own well being, I'm just waiting for an excuse to kill myself, ticking time bomb *tick *tock *tick


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Bought a pack of trail mix today...noticed that the almonds were skinned...I don't know, that just seems like a lot of unnecessary work to me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

okay, need to go and weight train now. up we go, butt.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Goodness, that was some of the most spectacularly terrible pizza I've ever had.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Junk mail from Cougar Dating. 

I'm starting to think I'm not the only one using my laptop.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Those aren't junk, I get them too. Oh...nevermind...


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay 72,000 :yay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm craving hot cheetos, lol.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

so wait, how does one do spoiler tags again? I'm an idiot.. among other reasons. :/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Goodness, that was some of the most spectacularly terrible pizza I've ever had.


i didn't think you could screw up pizza, but it's happened to me at least once before.

-

i am going to start writing another novel because clearly having 2 in progress isn't enough.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow after washing it, my hair is so smooth and silky. I want it to stay like this forever


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I L.O.V.E. you!!!!!!!!  today. and probably tomorrow too.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> so wait, how does one do spoiler tags again? I'm an idiot.. among other reasons. :/


Drew disabled it after some dork on here complained that we were taking advantage of the 'tag' feature, and not using it for it's intended purpose.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> Drew disabled it after some dork on here complained that we were taking advantage of the 'tag' feature, and not using it for it's intended purpose.


They work, I used them when I posted my picture of myself and it looks like sanria got them to work as well


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> They work, I used them when I posted my picture of myself and it looks like sanria got them to work as well


What are spoiler tags? Maybe I'm thinking of something different. I was talking about the tags that used to be on the bottom of every page, and that everyone could add on to.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

[spoiler=^_^] Hi.[/spoiler]


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> What are spoiler tags? Maybe I'm thinking of something different. I was talking about the tags that used to be on the bottom of every page, and that everyone could add on to.


[spoiler=Oh I see. She was talking about these]peek-a-boo:b[/spoiler]


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

[spoiler=yippee yay, they do work. ]:yay[/spoiler]


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's become quite sad. You say you're doing something, but I know you're not. Why try to hide it? I'm a big boy, say it to my face.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Why can't I sleep? ARrrrgggg


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wwww


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

It's late, I'm bored... what to do...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh my God, what is wrong with me?

It sucks to be crazy...most of the time.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow. The sheer volume of my friends that went to watch One D now that they're in or ermm were in the city is pretty astounding.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

first task back at the base - escort a gasoline truck across the territories. a military vehicle must be escorted with an armed person round these parts. 

oh yes! I'm gonna miss so much of our stupid schedule. I'll be back by night, at least!

oh and tomorrow I'll, again, do something that I've never done before. sweet!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm confused.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't come on here often enough to get to "know" fellow users.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Finally feeling a little better


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I love how the TV show CSI subconsciously indulges my dislike of certain lifestyles.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So windy outside... basically turned into a human popsicle. 

I have absolutely no sense of direction. I'd probably get lost on a one-way street. :/

Apparently the upward inflection of my voice at the end of a question makes me sound British or like a Londoner... or whatever it is. I dunno what to make of that. :?

Interview could have gone better. I wish he had given me a better indication as to how I did.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear cheezus, there's a cake-in-a-box. And frosting.

_/slowly inches towards oven...BEEP...and we're ready to go! _


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I wish I wasn't such a people pleaser.

It's as if I'm lying to myself by agreeing with their opinion.

I become a puppet and have no real feelings at all.

I should be more assertive...arrr...it's ruining relationships and has ruined relationships in the past.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why cant I post about what is bothering me? I fear that it will come off as whining or complaining, so I dont. I probably should blog here, maybe it will help.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Start job finding thingy tomorrow...hope to god they find me work!!!!!! Wish me luck


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT you freaking ANNOYING AC!! Stop squeaking! How can I sleep like this??


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i miss using my webcam and those group skype convos.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I never restart my computer when it tells me to. I'm such a maverick.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

A weed connection would come in handy right about now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooo..................!!!!

poopie


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh George Carlin...you always cheer me up.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

**** unity, that's what they say in my community
I've seen what these youths will do for jewellery
And usually when murder occurs
You know it's to do with P's
Truthfully, puberty just ain't what it used to be.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

man, I wish I could do the robot... that could save even the worst speech


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

All the underwires in my bras keep breaking free and poking me in the right boob.

GODDAMN I HATE SOCIETY.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok I've had enough. from now on I'm gonna pretend i don't speak English. these Americans are driving me nuts.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Must, stop, proncrastinating


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i ate a house today. i cant believe i only weigh XY number. I ATE A HOUSE TODAY. how is that even possible?

and i've been eating houses lately. this is so hard to get my head around.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm standing at the entrance of my room right now and i can't believe my eyes. there are 2 HUGE attack dogs sleeping on my bed. 

i think we have visitors from another unit. I'm gonna find them right now and demand they take their monsters away with them!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

No school today. I was actually a little disappointed. That's weird.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I had such weird dreams last night. It felt like they happened in rapid succession. When one ended, another began, until I woke up feeling kind of depressed.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted to ask this somewhere... So why is Columbine the worst school shooting in history and VT had 32 dead with a lone guy doing it and that is not considered the worst? I always thought the VT shooting was more tragic.... :/ This might be a dumb question I dunno...I'm just confused.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i really wanna wish i could go to ihop since it's free pancake day, but i dont know who to go; even if i went, i'd be too anxious of seeing someone i know.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> I wanted to ask this somewhere... So why is Columbine the worst school shooting in history and VT had 32 dead with a lone guy doing it and that is not considered the worst? I always thought the VT shooting was more tragic.... :/ This might be a dumb question I dunno...I'm just confused.


Virginia Tech was the worst in the U.S., I don't think that's debatable.

Columbine will always be so notable because it was the first one that really played out in front of a wide-reaching, live television audience. They were still in the thick of it when it came on CNN.

Watching scenes like this as it happens.. It stays with you.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

http://monterey.craigslist.org/npo/2862522655.htmlThank you, craigslist. My job search is finally over.










Now my fantasy of working in a 1990s cartoon show can become a reality.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, reading through my past posts is a bad idea. I was such a tool.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

uke


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

that was much easier than i thought. okay, on to the next phonecall.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

TEACH ME HOW TO DOUGIE T-T-TEACH ME HOW TO DOUGIE

Where is this from and why is it in my head and what does it meeeean?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Immune system step up! This fever has gone on for too long. It's midterm season ffs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

PFMEA, PCP, MSA, SPC. **** you all!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> TEACH ME HOW TO DOUGIE T-T-TEACH ME HOW TO DOUGIE
> 
> Where is this from and why is it in my head and what does it meeeean?


I prefer moving like Bernie


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Those "*For the Guys*" / *"What do you like in a Girl*" type threads seem to be multiplying.

I'd swear there's a new one every day. At least that's what it feels like lately.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Those "*For the Guys*" / *"What do you like in a Girl*" type threads seem to be multiplying.
> 
> I'd swear there's a new one every day. At least that's what it feels like lately.


I think people are mistaking facebook for SAS.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

A guy can tell what a woman looks like undressed with all of her clothes on.
I wish I could see what I was getting ahead of time TOO!
If women could tell if a man was good in bed or know 'other things' - there
would be a HUGE increase in lonely men.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Losm said:


> I really am useless.


You're most likely not useless.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Whats the difference between genuinely being a nice person, to all genders, and coddling and putting the opposite sex on a pedestal as high as the ozone layer?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Virginia Tech was the worst in the U.S., I don't think that's debatable.
> 
> Columbine will always be so notable because it was the first one that really played out in front of a wide-reaching, live television audience. They were still in the thick of it when it came on CNN.
> 
> Watching scenes like this as it happens.. It stays with you.


VT was worse and more sad IMO. Maybe cause I remember the news stations covering it so well and me following it every day.

Maybe cause it was the first school shooting in a long time? Columbine I meant.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Whats the difference between genuinely being a nice person, to all genders, and coddling and putting the opposite sex on a pedestal as high as the ozone layer?


There are people who like to woe the hearts of girls and treat them nicely, though I don't believe it's so bad I mean it's better then being at each other's necks.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> There are people who like to woe the hearts of girls and treat them nicely, though I don't believe it's so bad I mean it's better then being at each other's necks.


Well I guess people have motives in the "support" they choose to give. I guess in desperation one will say anything to curry favor with the opposite sex. What does attractiveness have to do with what someone deserves? It just seems if you are attractive, you dont deserve any negative treatment from others, nor should you suffer from sa at all, from what i glean from posts and "support" here.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Well I guess people have motives in the "support" they choose to give. I guess in desperation one will say anything to curry favor with the opposite sex. What does attractiveness have to do with what someone deserves? It just seems if you are attractive, you dont deserve any negative treatment from others, nor should you suffer from sa at all, from what i glean from posts and "support" here.


You seem to be smitten with the idea that people only support people depending on their attractiveness. That I believe is true to a point but there will always be people trying to attract the opposite sex, and maybe only to fill the void inside themselves. But hopefully not everyone is truly rejected. Though I do favor talking to atheists more so then people with religious beliefs.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What music goes with making a powerpoint summarizing scientific papers about autophagy?

BLACK EYED PEAS BABY MY HUMPS, MY HUMPS, MY HUMPSMYHUMPSMYHUMPS


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> What music goes with making a powerpoint summarizing scientific papers about autophagy?
> 
> BLACK EYED PEAS BABY MY HUMPS, MY HUMPS, MY HUMPSMYHUMPSMYHUMPS


That song works. No one knows what it means, its provocative, and it gets the people going.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Oh lawd I love that movie.

MIX YOUR MILK WITH MY COCOA PUFFS. MILKY MILKY COCOA PUFFS.

Hahaha I'm nutters tonight.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

If you don't like me - remember it's mind over matter; I don't mind and you don't matter.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> You seem to be smitten with the idea that people only support people depending on their attractiveness. That I believe is true to a point but there will always be people trying to attract the opposite sex, and maybe only to fill the void inside themselves. But hopefully not everyone is truly rejected. Though I do favor talking to atheists more so then people with religious beliefs.


Look thru some threads, it is getting ridiculous. That void is their sex life, their "social anxiety". I think one post said a girl shouldnt have been cheated on bc she "is cute and has a nice smile", or something. Or when a girl complains about some SA thing, there are 10 posts blatantly telling her she doesnt deserve to suffer from such issues. Cmon now.

I'm not expecting support from anyone, I dont post personal issues of mine here, but I do get a sense of satisfaction giving advice to others.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Look thru some threads, it is getting ridiculous. That void is their sex life, their "social anxiety". I think one post said a girl shouldnt have been cheated on bc she "is cute and has a nice smile", or something. Or when a girl complains about some SA thing, there are 10 posts blatantly telling her she doesnt deserve to suffer from such issues. Cmon now.
> 
> I'm not expecting support from anyone, I dont post personal issues of mine here, but I do get a sense of satisfaction giving advice to others.


Yeah and often times I do avoid those threads, maybe I occasionally pop in one of those threads to get a small chuckle. But yeah I see what you're saying, but I guess the topic of having social anxiety gets bland for some people.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> Yeah and often times I do avoid those threads, maybe I occasionally pop in one of those threads to get a small chuckle. But yeah I see what you're saying, but I guess the topic of having social anxiety gets bland for some people.


Bah Its all good. Its the internet. Ill stick to ranting about nonsense that isnt that serious, and such.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

life fail :blank


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a bad feeling about tomorrow. :sigh This will either go better than I'm anticipating or it will end in complete disaster.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

****! I don't get this homework


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^what's the subject? Maybe someone on here can help


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


>


Why so glum, chum!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ****! I don't get this homework





au Lait said:


> ^what's the subject? Maybe someone on here can help


Yeah, it's been a while since I've done some homework. Let's have it.

Mind you, ummm, I seem to recall being stumped by my 12-year-old niece's homework not too long ago (it was science or geography, I forget... whatever it was, I was like "HUH? Wikipedia, HELP!!"). So, auLait, it just might be all you here.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Why so glum, chum!


Loneliness :blank


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Some souls grow with time and become even more beautiful. Others shrivel up and turn grey because life is just too much. I hope I'm the former.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg I am craving cupcakes so badly. And not store-bought ones. Authentic ones from one of those cupcake shops you see on Cupcake Wars. I know of a couple by me but have no money to get any!! Craving-specialty-fun-flavored cupcakes so bad....


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Why have I been so afraid of pain lately!?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You know when my sis and I have both been studying for hours when someone says one word and we laugh for ten minutes straight. Jeez, don't give us sugar whatever you do.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

These damn dishes need to do themselves.

Or I guess I could do it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't understand what's going on with my body. i almost typed bloody. oh how i wish i were bloody.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> i don't understand what's going on with my body. i almost typed bloody. oh how i wish i were bloody.


I feel ya...except for the bloody part. Why do you wish you were bloody?

Anyway, my vision just blurred and I have no idea why. I'm seeing double right now :sus. If I were drunk, that would explain things, but I'm not...


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> i don't understand what's going on with my body. i almost typed bloody. oh how i wish i were bloody.


I feel ya...except for the bloody part. Why do you wish you were bloody?

Anyway, my vision just blurred and I have no idea why. I'm seeing double right now :sus.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I sleep and dream my life away, sit doing nothing all day. My life is a joke, although intelligent I clearly have no common sense as I cannot, years later come up with anything to do in my constant phase of free time. I should have been born a ****ing bird or dog or some ****, cos I dont live a human life.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> I sleep and dream my life away, sit doing nothing all day. My life is a joke, although intelligent I clearly have no common sense as I cannot, years later come up with anything to do in my constant phase of free time. I should have been born a ****ing bird or dog or some ****, cos I dont live a human life.


Or they at least should have taken away your conscious so you wouldn't understand your own situation and all you had to do was growl all day.

my random thought: I feel like women who say they suddenly question their sexuality are just closeted homosexuals.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Or they at least should have taken away your conscious so you wouldn't understand your own situation and all you had to do was growl all day.


Yep, although I'd rather have a more enjoyable life as a human. Always could be worse though.:idea


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to walk into my doctor's office, up to the receptionist, and order one full scale psychological evaluation...with fries and Diet Coke. I wish doctors offices had a menu like McDonald's.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

DubnRun said:


> I sleep and dream my life away, sit doing nothing all day. My life is a joke, although intelligent I clearly have no common sense as I cannot, years later come up with anything to do in my constant phase of free time. I should have been born a ****ing bird or dog or some ****, cos I dont live a human life.


Wow you got it in one boyoboy! I don't think intelligence or common sense has much to do with it Dub..


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I miss my doggie


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

kaaryn said:


> Wow you got it in one boyoboy! I don't think intelligence or common sense has much to do with it Dub..


Howdya mean?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:time Fridayyyy please come soon.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Attempted painting. Gave up halfway.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Avril Lavigne is awesome


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm bleeding...not to death but it's still a amazing thing.

and no I do not have lady parts mind you.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

... Why did I just read this WHOLE page full of useless comments?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> ... Why did I just read this WHOLE page full of useless comments?


Are you implying that you haven't read the whole thread yet? How disappointing.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I really did not need to see that video of those chimps mating missionary style.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> ... Why did I just read this WHOLE page full of useless comments?


I hope you're not saying this thread is full of useless comments. I mean...that's kind of the point :lol.

Anyway, this forum is making me laugh...out loud. Some people/threads/posts are really just so funny.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

That wasn't part of our deal Blackheart! _that wasn't part_!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-______________-


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, I'm eating lunch early today at 3:50! I was able to sneak down and make a sandwich and get my drink and bring it to my room before anyone came down! Ya me!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Weed and Jeopardy...what a life.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm designing a tattoo for my friend. She picked a general design she liked, but now I have to get the motivation to finish it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I was gonna wear my leprachan suit to the interviews, but i thought i might come across as too desparate 

Good ol Oirish charm is what i used  Now gimme the job :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> I was gonna wear my leprachan suit to the interviews, but i thought i might come across as too desparate
> 
> Good ol Oirish charm is what i used  Now gimme the job :mum


Good luck!!!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Good luck!!!


Thanks Ospi, i've already done the interviews - they seemed to go well, got asked a few 'competency' based questions, which were tricky to answer, but i diid my best. Both interviews lasted over an hour.

I think today's interview went better though - after the interview they showed me 'my office' (their words, not mine), and kept saying 'we will show you that when you start', so it sounds promising, right?

But there are four people going for this interview altogether, so i'm relying on the other 3 to fail to impress :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Does sound promising, an hour a time is a good sign for sure. Sounds like you have done yourself proud from reading your post in the good thing that happened thread as well, serious fear facing going on there!!

Anyway, all the best with it!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Does sound promising, an hour a time is a good sign for sure. Sounds like you have done yourself proud from reading your post in the good thing that happened thread as well, serious fear facing going on there!!
> 
> Anyway, all the best with it!


 Thanks man.

Yeah i nearly scared myself with all my fear facing, especially after my mini meltdown last weekend, when i had seriously thought of cancelling my journey and not going for the interviews. I just said to myself 'screw it, go out there and be brave!'.

Plus i think small steps are the way to go - when i got to the hotel, and i was sitting in the room, i remember thinking i might as well try and be social, and head downstairs, order a drink, and chat to the barman/anyone that would listen to me  :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Calm down, Tony. Frosted Flakes are pretty good...really good, even. But grrrreat? I think you just say they're "grrreat" because the grrrr part fits in with your whole "Tiger" persona.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Yeah i nearly scared myself with all my fear facing, especially after my mini meltdown last weekend, when i had seriously thought of cancelling my journey and not going for the interviews. I just said to myself 'screw it, go out there and be brave!'.
> 
> Plus i think small steps are the way to go - when i got to the hotel, and i was sitting in the room, i remember thinking i might as well try and be social, and head downstairs, order a drink, and chat to the barman/anyone that would listen to me  :b


The Anticipatory anxiety is usually always worse than the real thing, good on you for not giving up and you will reap the rewards as well even if you don't get the jobs (purely on confidence gains etc).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had the craziest SA day I don't even want to talk about it.

I survived though, and I functioned okay. It was tough, but I can do it.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

If you're born deaf what language do you think in?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if she knew. :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sourdog said:


> If you're born deaf what language do you think in?


*brain explodes*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't know if taking a few days off from studying is a good idea, or if im just being lazy, haha. i am at least 110% ready for my exam and there is nothing else i can do right now, so i should probably stop feeling guilty and relax and have some fun!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ramen Noodles!!!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess I'll just go to sleep. :sigh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

single again :yay


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I dreamt that Mickey Mouse got a grill.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have postponed my run until tomorrow. The half hour nap messed up my energy cycle and my run tonight was out of sorts.....even after I had been up for three hours! I should have just chilled and run tomorrow.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I swear, the sound of my alarm ringing in the morning is psychologically damaging.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, hello there 5:00am...haven't seen you in a while. You look...the same.
What's that? No, I haven't been working out, in fact I'm in even worse shape now than the last time we saw each other. But thanks for trying to make me feel better...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> I swear, the sound of my alarm ringing in the morning is psychologically damaging.


I like your signature.  
Also, Robert Frost is my default answer for any Jeopardy! clue that involves poetry.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I get to cat-sit this weekend! :clap


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I like your signature.
> Also, Robert Frost is my default answer for any Jeopardy! clue that involves poetry.


Haha, nice. =)

And thank you. It was a quote I came to agree with not too long ago actually.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I didn't realise that Walter White from Breaking Bad and the dad from Malcom in the Middle was the same actor. :um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

anonymid said:


> I get to cat-sit this weekend! :clap


omg take photos. please? *makes puppydog eyes*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

when i was a child, mother used to tell me, 'eat my son, eat so that you'll become a soldier'. 

why did i eat mother? why did i listen to you? i want to be a child again...i want to be a civilian.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Time for a shower and get ready for work... may as well do it early.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow it's March already. Damn you, time. :wife


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Off to work... been without internet there for 2.5 weeks... it's supposed to be hooked up today... sure hope so.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Some of the posters here really make me wonder what gave them any indication that they have S.A.D.? It doesn't appear evident....that or they make comments I find inappropriate....


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

It was nice to bump into someone I know the other day, it just make me realise what im doing with my life and what I want. Shes younger than me, by at least 10 years and shes doing so much in her spare time, volunteering and helping people out, and also shes a genuine sweetheart and smart. Well I cant turn the clock around, but its just the thought of doing things to make u feel happier is what I should try n do. I cant always complain how im shy, it never going to change anything. I just have to go for things in life.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Damnit I had an amazing dream...I just cant remember what it was now!, just that it was amazing!!  I could have added that to my dream diary too damn :L.. Also I am very bored and want something to do..think boy think,.. also im very very horny..I need a gf


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

2 guys trying to sneek into the ladies e-group today :wife :bat stay out!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

RIP Davy Jones.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> RIP Davy Jones.


Nooooooooooooo  I just googled - this can't be true


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to get my mind off of this somehow.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Nooooooooooooo  I just googled - this can't be true


I know, it's so sad  He was only 66. It was a heart attack.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Justin Bieber is 18 today, ladies.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

job of united states pres keeps getting cooler. first they give him a button to push to launch bombs and now he can drop down a monitor at any time and take control of a predator drone for a strafing run at the enemy


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I should really learn to cook more things.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I know, it's so sad  He was only 66. It was a heart attack.


Over the summer, I had the privilege to see The Monkees. They were on their 45th Anniversary Tour when it stopped at the Fox Theatre on June 23rd. Even though Micky yelled out "Hello Los Angeles,"- in Detroit, it was still amazing.

RIP Davy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Justin Bieber is 18 today, ladies.


jus turned 18? dus tht mean gomez is a pedo


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I can never count to 100 by 6....such shamefulness.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> jus turned 18? dus tht mean gomez is a pedo


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I love the sun.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

If you all ever need to talk to someone, you can PM me. Not. *smirk* *sneer*


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Some store in LA has created a 24-hour cupcake vending machine:










It's so beautiful...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> Some of the posters here really make me wonder what gave them any indication that they have S.A.D.? It doesn't appear evident....that or they make comments I find inappropriate....


i am sorry if this comes off as "hostile." but no one on here has to prove to YOU why THEY have SA. i am so sick of this bs.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm craving salty and sweet food.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Today is a random day. and I am having random thoughts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> i am sorry if this comes off as "hostile." but no one on here has to prove to YOU why THEY have SA. i am so sick of this bs.


:ditto:bat

I'm really sick of it, too.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Chorrizo?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> i am sorry if this comes off as "hostile." but no one on here has to prove to YOU why THEY have SA. i am so sick of this bs.


I never asked for authentication. but I'm pretty sure your post was meant to come off as hostile, but to be honest I don't care and don't care about that post because that's something I don't linger on.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't we all just get along? hmm that's what I thought


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pebby Fruitles


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have been out of the loop for the last month. Can someone update me as to what has happened 'round here in that time? Thanks. Errr nevermind


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Time to go greet the newcommers


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Bye, home.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Pebby Fruitles


You had that random thought off my status or ava :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Where is "home" Going?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> You had that random thought off my status or ava :b


Hey Ace! How have you been? It's been a while. I hope you are feeling well and happy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Hey Ace! How have you been? It's been a while. I hope you are feeling well and happy.


i'm alright thanks  hope all is well with you too


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> I never asked for authentication. but I'm pretty sure your post was meant to come off as hostile, but to be honest I don't care and don't care about that post because that's something I don't linger on.


why post about it if you don't care about it? seriously, people do not come and sit on this site for the fun of it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Just made cottage pie for the first time! :boogie AND AND AND!! I don't think I messed anything up...yet.

So, who's coming for dinner? Whoa don't all raise your hands at once.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just 10 (9) more posts until I reach 800


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> why post about it if you don't care about it? seriously, people do not come and sit on this site for the fun of it.


I'm not here to start a fight with you about my thought patterns, please kindly do not bring up this topic I have no desire to peruse it to entertain you whatsoever.

I'd also like to make a note whatever rebuttal that will be made shall not be taken in consideration and will not all be responded to.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Frost or flame, love don't cry, skeleton me..... Depression is.... well I really don't know. But I do know, I suffer dearly from it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got the fever for the flavor of a Hammacher Schlemmer.

anyone got any unnecessary, overpriced, luxury goods for sale?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

800 posts, BOOM


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

....Makin' up for all this mess....


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I didn't realise that Walter White from Breaking Bad and the dad from Malcom in the Middle was the same actor. :um


Me neither.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What have I become... my sweetest friend? ..... ugh I hope I make it


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> ....Makin' up for all this mess....


Your gonna run on post count limit


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No... Still got a ways to go. but nonetheless, I am depressed, well, and everything that goes along with it. anyways. if I could snap my fingers and be done with it, it would be soo easy, but unfortunately it's not that simple


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Im so in love with you baby you dont even know<33


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ah, onion breath, how I love thee.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

uffie said:


> Im so in love with you baby you dont even know<33


Thanks.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I love my fancy ho


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> I'm not here to start a fight with you about my thought patterns, please kindly do not bring up this topic I have no desire to peruse it to entertain you whatsoever.
> 
> I'd also like to make a note whatever rebuttal that will be made shall not be taken in consideration and will not all be responded to.


i am not trying to start a fight. i want to point out that people have a hard enough time convincing friends/family/doctors etc that they have SA and that SA is a real thing. they do not need more people telling them what they actually have. i dont understand why you would bring up a sensitive issue like that and expect to not ruffle anyone's feathers.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> i am not trying to start a fight. i want to point out that people have a hard enough time convincing friends/family/doctors etc that they have SA and that SA is a real thing. they do not need more people telling them what they actually have. i dont understand why you would bring up a sensitive issue like that and expect to not ruffle anyone's feathers.


Schizotypal personality disorder is my likeliest answer I guess that explains it....I have more then one disorder.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My post count went down a few posts wtf :wife


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> My post count went down a few posts wtf :wife


Always stirrin' up s***!!! :b


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

You'd think after 3 failed attempts, people would stop trying to break in.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Always stirrin' up s***!!! :b


:b


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

ha, I earned so much last month that I had to pay back £5 of my student loan. I'll be all clear in about 250 years, maybe.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish my nipples could talk, at least then they'd be good for something.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm out of invisable mode :b


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Just made cottage pie for the first time! :boogie AND AND AND!! I don't think I messed anything up...yet.
> 
> So, who's coming for dinner? Whoa don't all raise your hands at once.


I WANT SOME COTTAGE PIE!! :clap

.......................shotgun a piece.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6:44 am :time :wtf why am I still up :l


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

odd_one_out said:


> If you all ever need to talk to someone, you can PM me. Not. *smirk* *sneer*


Is this some kind of diss on me??


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

JAkDy said:


> I WANT SOME COTTAGE PIE!! :clap
> 
> .......................shotgun a piece.


 Coming right up!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

only few hours of sleep last nite :time


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> Ah, onion breath, how I love thee.


I'd still suck your face off!

Sitting in my room, listening to my brother getting yelled at in the living room. He needs a good ****ing knock in the head for what he's been doing with his life recently.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> I'd still suck your face off!
> 
> Sitting in my room, listening to my brother getting yelled at in the living room. He needs a good ****ing knock in the head for what he's been doing with his life recently.


That's... Nice :teeth (the face sucking, that is)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

--------------------------------


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd forgotten about that picture. Oh dear...must find! It's probably lost. I bet it's lost. In fact, right now, I'm betting 20 on it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love nuvigil...so much energy today :clap .


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

In _my_ world everyones a unicorn. and the all eat rainbows. and poop out butterflies


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I should probably get something to eat... It's been nearly 24 hours.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> I love nuvigil...so much energy today :clap .


Shareeeeeeee


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ridiculously hectic day. Everyone was in a mad dash to finish, format and print all their English papers. It was chaotic and stressful. I'm sure we used at least one tree with all our printouts. Eh, I am so glad that part's over.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

10 hours of ambush in hail and snow... and now THIS?! 

JUST SHOOT ME NOW AND SAVE EVERYONE A LOT OF MISERY, WILL YOU!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think my boss just drunk texted me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I sat at a traffic light - one with a left turn signal - for five cycles, and I never got a green arrow. There were four cars behind me and still no arrow. Finally, we all left the lane and drove straight through.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i slept in until 9:30 because it was too hot last night and i couldnt sleep.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish it was warm enough to wear sandals. Can't wait for summer in Italy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Spooky action at a distance


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ate taco bell for the first time today, I hope the beans where truley vegan beans.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to teach myself calligraphy. Might as well do something with all my free time.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i wonder if i can through next week without feeling tired throughout.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I like it so am gonna put a ring on it. A green, plastic one from a cracker.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Life sucks without him around.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How does one eat pizza..._slowly?_

And an hour later I remember I have laundry in. This has not been the easiest of tasks! We're going on three days.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Our lights keep flickering I hope we don't loose power!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just did something that was probably incredibly stupid.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> How does one eat pizza..._slowly?_


Wear a suit of armour?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

God I love thunderstorms... especially when they're in the middle of the night and the lightning illuminates the sky.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Alcohol is nice. It makes the weight of the world feel lighter <3

But I wonder why dying is so hard. Dying should be easier.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to become a mute. I've decided.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So much food, love BBQ's!


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I'm so lonely when the music stops


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Our lights keep flickering I hope we don't loose power!


:con We ended up loosing power :mum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8:3o am :time


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel like playing a sport again--I miss having an excuse to get fired up and trash-talk some complete strangers. Maybe, I should become a really bad stand-up comedian.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

fingertips said:


>


That's lovely. If that's you, you should post a video and recite some classic Nicolas Cage lines.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we just went to get some wanted terrorist. why let me carry stun-grenades, tear-gas-grenades and grenades that kill anyone within a radius of 8 meters. 

that's just dumb.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

_







_


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Well done for waiting too long to buy a ticket to see Jah Wobble and Keith Levene. Ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh really? :rofl


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yes, rly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Being off on Friday screwed with my internal clock. I thought I was Sunday when I woke up.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

"I've been taking antidepressants since I was 13, with no plan of stopping. Will you accept my baggage?"


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Nom. Nom.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This headache seems to have subsided for now, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it'll return when I least expect it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


>











I want to hold it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I want to scream so loud that no one can hear me.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

There was a job posting that was looking for an expert in "scrapbook technology".


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

polka time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You mean, if I get a hat like that, God will find me a date?! :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean, if I get a hat like that, God will find me a date?! :lol


Yes. I'm pretty sure it's in the Bible.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

maybe i need to learn to find my depression hilarious.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

vintagerocket said:


> maybe i need to learn to find my depression hilarious.


Haha. Your depression is quite funny. I've laughed at it for 12 TV commercial breaks.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> Haha. Your depression is quite funny. I've laughed at it for 12 TV commercial breaks.


i'm just glad that one of us is getting something from it. (also, 12? i would've hoped that my horrible agony would provide more hilarity than that)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

my arms are dead.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Get out of my head :blank


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great to have the V8 Supercar season started again! Still hopeful I will be amongst it in the coming month *crosses fingers*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> I want to hold it.


:lol


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

NOOO I just realized I really want chocolate raspberry ice cream from this one ice cream store in Colorado and that I probably won't have it ever again in this country! T-T


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I feel like getting into an argument for some reason.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the sun's back after its week-long holiday.

let's have a picnic.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SuperSky said:


> I feel like getting into an argument for some reason.


Carpark, now.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Roxanne: What were the biggest challenges physically or psychologically to perform both parts of John Blaze and Ghost Rider?

Nicolas Cage: Blaze was easy; I knew he was a man who had been living with a curse for eight years of having his head light on fire, and the tone that would take. Ghost Rider was an entirely new experience... I would put black contact lenses in my eyes so that you could see no white and no pupil, so I would look more like a skull or a white shark on attack. On my costume, my leather jacket, I would sew in ancient, thousands-of-years-old Egyptian relics, and gather bits of tourmaline and onyx and would stuff them in my pockets to gather these energies together and shock my imagination into believing that I was augmented in some way by them, or in contact with ancient ghosts.

http://www.empireonline.com/interviews/interview.asp?IID=1444


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Stop calling people sir here. You mostly do it when you're insulting and disrespecting them. What's that about - using sir when disrespecting others?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn, the army has made me way too big for my liking. I used to be so skinny...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

This place does me more harm than good sometimes. :/


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I feel so much better after talking to my brother!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:no


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I think I set a personal record for awkward exchanges with passersby at the grocery store today! :clap


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

"Spending an extended time in female﻿ company can be mentally
disorientating and physically confusing." -Ed, (From Ed, Edd and Eddy)


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh totally forgot... I should be in bed now :idea


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

so there is this meeting i have to attend to and the rules state not to bring firearms. all these soldiers from different units will be weapon-free...except me. my unit will never allow me to leave my micro-tavor at the base. 

stupid, illogical rules!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ow, my ego!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I think I set a personal record for awkward exchanges with passerbys at the grocery store today! :clap


Aww, haha I'm the queen of awkward exchanges with strangers. Awkward high five!!! :high5 :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

If there's one thing I dislike about this apartment, it's that I can hear when my neighbors decide to take a pee. :blank


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Those Olivia Munn nudes are just embarrassing. 

She's so average in every way.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Stop calling people sir here. You mostly do it when you're insulting and disrespecting them. What's that about - using sir when disrespecting others?


hahahahaha - this cracked me up. sir!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i like it when someone else says what i'm thinking. saves me some drama.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

How is it that I return from the laundromat with an odd number of socks every time? The only rational thing I can think of is that there's a sock bandit living in the machines. Show yer face coward! :wife


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

What does being loved feel like?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I really want a pair of Kurt Geiger shoes!! Shoes are amazing, pity i don't have the money


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> How is it that I return from the laundromat with an odd number of socks every time? The only rational thing I can think of is that there's a sock bandit living in the machines. Show yer face coward! :wife


sorry, i like to sniff them.

:no


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mmmmm...instant oatmeal. You've saved me yet another trip to the grocery store.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

huh said:


> Mmmmm...instant oatmeal. You've saved me yet another trip to the grocery store.


Phil Kessel, is that you?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> sorry, i like to sniff them.
> 
> :no


You've just given me an awesome idea for a laundry detergent commercial :idea


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

When I´m in the states I wanna live abroad and when I´m abroad I wanna run back to the states. Jeez I´m such a paradox. I need to set my priorities straight. lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Bob is back.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ I'm strangely attracted to your avatar.

I could really go for some cookies right now.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Doesn't it feel like gravity is just holding you down?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Estelle said:


> Bob is back.


:high5


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I found a propanolol tablet on the floor. I ran out of these months ago. :yay for finding random drugs on the carpet.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel huge.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My upload speed is so slow that it is going to take 40 hours to upload these videos. Fark.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i can't stand the sound of screaming women. especially in a foreign language. ugh, we took your husband away because he is a nasty piece of work, that's why!. get used to it.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

people always gettin shot up in the club! fun night turns into murder night. make a club but put it in a giant MRI magnet. no guns, no knives, no bad attitudes, or else you'll get stuck to the wall. also no pacemakers.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

My sister is crying and gets lots of attention..no one sees me down every other day how the **** come she gets attention


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So I'm walking home from work. It's not late but it's dark. I hear footsteps behind me. Then I hear: "Oi, give us your bag. Give us your bag _now_!"

I turn around and there are two guys, like, ten feet behind me, one with a red scarf over his face, the other slightly behind him, providing intimidation back-up. I turned back round and carried on walking.

There were a couple more calls to hand over my bag and then one of them stamped his feet on the ground, imitating a running sound, which I can only think was attempt to get me to run away in fear, which confirmed my suspicions that they were just trying to scare me for laughs rather than attempt an actual mugging. Though I'm sure they would have gladly taken a free bag of belongings if I'd given them it.

But anyway, I like how I have no survival instincts whatsoever and my response to a threat was to ignore it placidly. Good to know in case I'm ever in actual danger!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Some of the people I go to school with don't seem to understand the meanings of "Adult" or "Education".


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I want to go into a time machine and transport back to 1998. Like stat!


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

If it was up to me, everyone would have to listen to 90s emo for at least an hour a day while lying in hammocks in the sun.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Time for a nap!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm hoping my desire for delicious pizza will overpower my avoidance of using the phone so I can have it delivered.

Also, two bobs in a row!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i woke up last night because a mozzy was buzzing in my ear. whyyyyyy do they always come up to MY room and buzz into MY ear? there are at least two other people in house, go buzz in their ears!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If I had absolutely no SA, I'd run around dressed up like Batman...but it'd have to be an incredibly cheap and fake suit.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Tentative said:


> If I had absolutely no SA, I'd run around dressed up like Batman...but it'd have to be an incredibly cheap and fake suit.


If I had absolutely no SA, I'd run around dressed up like Robin


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

If I had absolutely no SA, I'd run around dressed up like the Riddler.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

"_Duffman is thrusting in the direction of the problem_! Oh, yeah!"


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Do dogs get headaches?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

whiterabbit said:


> But anyway, I like how I have no survival instincts whatsoever and my response to a threat was to ignore it placidly. Good to know in case I'm ever in actual danger!


That's exactly how I react too and think it can prevent danger.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why is my internet being soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

ohohohoho 

According to yahoo, there was a 4.0 magnitude earthquake in the bay area this morning. Didn't feel a thing where I live now. 

IN YOUR FACE PLANET EARTH!!!!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Heehee

In other news: This is how I rollll animal print pants out contolllllll


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Omg I just found a website that streams every pokemon episode...nostalgia overload :fall


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

answer back to my email!! ugh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Horses ***


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Heehee
> 
> In other news: This is how I rollll animal print pants out contolllllll


have you been drinking? it's 'animal print pants on patrol'.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> have you been drinking? it's 'animal print pants on patrol'.


I'm listening to LMFAO and watching them bounce around in speedos at 6pm on a Monday while eating nutella and lounging in my pajamas.

Of course I'm drunk.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Jesus Christ, what the hell happened to Haley Joel Osment's face.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm listening to LMFAO and watching them bounce around in speedos at 6pm on a Monday while eating nutella and lounging in my pajamas.
> 
> Of course I'm drunk.


oh please. we all know that's a normal morning for you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perkins said:


> Jesus Christ, what the hell happened to Haley Joel Osment's face.


the preternaturally cute do not age well.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> oh please. we all know that's a normal morning for you.


I just can't stop watching when the wiggle their hips in their speedos.

I just..I just can't.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm apparently really good at writing stuff. After 1 attempt and almost no corrections needed I wrote a decent short story. Maybe I should be an author.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

put the remote down, and back away. we're here for you.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's not true that the sun always rises.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

W...T....F
.....
what the **** happened today!?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

As a non-american and a sadist, I would love to see Rick Santorum become president.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Newww day. It's a brand new start. 
Newww world. We are brand new hearts. 
There's so much to see and do. Me and all my friends.
There's just no way to hold it back. Let me tell you when.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ haha I'm guessin that takes away from the 'stick' part - log men?

so so tired


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

A stadium filled with 80,000 screaming babies.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol, it's a good thing we are not allowed to talk to the press. i can already imagine the results.

what to do about Lebanon? 'conquer it and turn it into a theme park'. 
Gaza? 'destroy the place, on top of everyone who lives there'.
Syria? 'let them kill each other'.

infantile meat-headdds.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*comes back to earth* 

hmm, i cant believe i ate all that peanut butter. oh well.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Sunny day in England is rare...so its sunny I should leave and do something...but zero springs to mind


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

*ignore* :evil


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> As a non-american and a sadist, I would love to see Rick Santorum become president.


:no


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I change quite a lot throughout the year, I sound a bit different from the beginning of last yr and now. I am loosing my originality, I have no personality now 

Or maybe I am just being too depressed.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

just finished a 10 km run with the platoon-commander. can't believe i managed to keep up with him. he is a professional marathon runner who runs like an animal.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> just finished a 10 km run with the platoon-commander. can't believe i managed to keep up with him. he is a professional marathon runner who runs like an animal.


When you say animal, I'm guessing you aren't talking about a sloth.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

odd_one_out said:


> That's exactly how I react too and think it can prevent danger.


That's true. I just wonder if I'd miss the opportunity to protect myself by not being wary enough. But there's only so much you can do anyway, I suppose.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I dish dish. Tank cometh to plateau.

I brsh my teeth with your saliva.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I want Mass Effect 3. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel pretty unhappy with the current state of it all...and all I mean video games.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Need to go for a walk.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to watch Whitechapel but I'm too scared to watch it by myself :afr


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

tutliputli said:


> I want to watch Whitechapel but I'm too scared to watch it by myself :afr


I will bring the popcorn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

good morning SAS!


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont think I would ever meet anyone like him out there. Im really serious.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Today is Stupid Tuesday. Anyone who thinks it is Super is mistaken.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My arch nemesis the dryer consumed another one of my socks.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you ever get a picture of someone here in your head after reading so many of their posts and then they post an actual picture of themselves and it's nothing like the image you had? Interesting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

huh said:


> Do you ever get a picture of someone here in your head after reading so many of their posts and then they post an actual picture of themselves and it's nothing like the image you had? Interesting.


i'm sorry i'm so disappointing. :teeth

also, sorry, i am hyper from coffee. i made it a bit too strong!

(also sorry for saying sorry so much AHH HAVE TO STOP.):b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is happening. I don't care how late it is!


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

another day gone by and nothing accomplished.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Meanwhile, in Australia: a woman on crutches slipped on a potato chip, suffered spinal injuries and successfully sued the super-market for $580,299.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

There might be another world, in a parallel universe, where my dreams come true. But this isn't that world. Luckily, I've been blessed with a decent imagination, and I like to sleep a lot. :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Patrick: "hello Heidi. this is patrick from the bike shop"
Me: "patrick! how the hell are you? when are we going skiing?"
Patrick: "pardon me?"
Me: " no one ever calls me and I want to pretend I have friends. How's your thumb?"
Patrick: "oh, it's still hurting."
Me: "my lips have magical healing powers, Patrick."

that's how I imagine the conversation going.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

god damn. Another thing I seem to have ruined.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

400 posts. Sweet.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope I made the right decision. And I hope I can actually stick with it this time.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why can't I be happy.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

how many more years do i have to struggle


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

So much competition for jobs. How do I even get calls?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm clocking off, I'll see you guys later. I'm gonna go watch Justified and eat my body weight in roasted cashews.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Today is the perfect day for a snowball fight.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I dunno why I get involved with argumentative threads. I'll just stay here.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

OKAY, MOM, SERIOUSLY. Stop saying the word vagina every two seconds O_O gonna make me explode.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, at least I got somethin done today.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Just going to keep wasting my life in isolation, never leaving the house..ive done more time than serious criminals all for nothing...........


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I've went threw 8 computer curds in 12 months - wtf am I doing to my cords? :stu


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm bored of life, someone take me on a ride through the universe.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Overall, I feel very alone, and lonely. But why am I ashamed of feeling this way?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

just got this hand-written letter :

_thank you for fighting for our holy Jewish land. we appreciate your services greatly. as we approach purim, we are reminded of another Persian enemy who tried to annihilate our Jewish nation, haman. as our present enemy, ahmedinejad tries to destroy us, we, the Jewish people hope to see his downfall as well. we here in New York hope you stay healthy and safe.

happy purim

Rena_

why do we only get letters from school-kids who live abroad, i ask? and why are Jewish kids abroad always more patriotic than the kids round here?

hm.:roll


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I hate that a friend I have acts like a jerk to me in a group but one on one he is normal. Im not going to bother anymore.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm, will nothing give me an idea of what the theory questions will be like? sigh.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Enter the Dragon is on Spike right now


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> I've went threw 8 computer curds in 12 months - wtf am I doing to my cords? :stu


Stop chewing on them and you won't have this problem anymore!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that basically effed up my whole night.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

whoops...

I pretty much only use the new posts button to find threads now and sometimes I accidentally post a reply to a thread in the Teens or 30+ forum when I'm neither :/


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

The man who called me about my appointment seemed more awkward than me. His voice even cracked a few times.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

My friend's sister is a cat...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm wondering how to bring up how I need to take a test in science class because I missed a day, but don't want to sound weird because I didn't do it as soon as I was back in school. The teacher is so intimidating, but the quarter ends tomorrow.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Got application accepted to move out. Moving in to a new house with 2 girls (lawl), even has a nice little garden!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Oh the shenanigans that you will have. Also: don't let them paint your toenails, no matter how many times they claim it doesn't make you less of a man.

I am out of orange sherbert. I may have just lost some of my will to live.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I already watch gossip girl, I already am no longer a man.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^...yeah, I can't argue with you there.

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*Listens to Selena Gomez* - :hide 's


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Love you like a love songgggg babyyyyyyyy

I feel your shame. She's so pretty too gaaawd I hate her.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

had a productive day. I should relax now.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

soccer withdrawal. I need to play....don't want to have to wait till summer..


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Why am I still awake?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I can't believe it's 14°C right now


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Love you like a love songgggg babyyyyyyyy
> 
> I feel your shame. She's so pretty too gaaawd I hate her.


Not sure what got over me their, I've never heard any of her songs (honestly) ... first time and possibly last :um . lmao


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my throat feels like a cat is trying to claw its way out of there.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorillaz said:


> soccer withdrawal. I need to play....don't want to have to wait till summer..


I miss playing.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I need to put myself together, get some sleep and force myself back to reality. I have to work tomorrow and I definitely smoked too much weed for my own good.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I just realized, I love Steven Tyler.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ventura said:


>


:b

I'm wearing my sneakers today. Clunky boot weather is coming to an end. :boogie


----------



## up123 (Mar 7, 2012)

gosh.. I'm so weird


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I need a holiday sooooooo bad, but its impossible without any money   

Im even having intense dreams of amazing places ive never seen before, and they seem soooo real...I dreamt this morning I was in Italy.. damn


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I am in need of a haircut- hair feels like a tangled mass of straw. Chop, chop, chop!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> I am in need of a haircut- hair feels like a tangled mass of straw. Chop, chop, chop!


It is as long as mine? Mine is almost pass my boobs or at it. That girl didn't even cut my hair right ugh..


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> It is as long as mine? Mine is almost pass my boobs or at it. That girl didn't even cut my hair right ugh..


Yeah, my hair is about an inch or so past my boobs. I don't really like it longer than that because my hair is super thick and gets really heavy especially with TX humidity and the heat. I'm due for a trim, but I really hate going to the salon. All kinds of awkwardness...if only I knew how to trim my own hair!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

ops = uke

How did this song get on my iPod?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol, i just woke up screaming, 'get off me fa****s', as two of my friends got under my sleeping bag and snuggled up to me (they know i hate this crap). and oh boy, someone videotaped it. so embarrassing...

I'll get my revenge!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Mmmm...Random thoughts :whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> lol, i just woke up screaming, 'get off me fa****s', as two of my friends got under my sleeping bag and snuggled up to me (they know i hate this crap). and oh boy, someone videotaped it. so embarrassing...
> 
> I'll get my revenge!


I think you are respected by them. :yes
You should get them back by "returning the favor" :rofl


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have had enough.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Young children are swearing loudly outside my window.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Estelle said:


> Young children are swearing loudly outside my window.


I would give them and their parents infractions.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I have had enough.


Second this. **** it all


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think you are respected by them. :yes
> You should get them back by "returning the favor" :rofl


heh, you bet I will. however, I'm gonna be a little more creative. cuddling up to guys while they sleep is really not my style.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> heh, you bet I will. however, I'm gonna be a little more creative. cuddling up to guys while they sleep is really not my style.


Judging from what I know about your height compared to the rest of the dudes, you might be able to take advantage of it this time. :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I got "dumbass retard" out of my system.

You're all a bunch of dumbass retards. ****.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Any time my mother hints at the fact that we may go out to somewhere where I can get alcohol, I feel excited even though alcohol does nothing for me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

my exam is on in an hour. eek.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My 5 year old nephew is talking about different languages and he sounds like a stoner.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Judging from what I know about your height compared to the rest of the dudes, you might be able to take advantage of it this time. lol


hah, I'm not THAT tall. just 6'2.

oh and I'm not gonna beat then up lol. I'm a good boy(yeah right :roll). I'm gonna do something way more effective...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

nom time :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> hah, I'm not THAT tall. just 6'2.
> 
> oh and I'm not gonna beat then up lol. I'm a good boy(yeah right :roll). I'm gonna do something way more effective...


Well, I knew that! :lol

You can always put something out of their reach :rofl


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, I knew that! :lol
> 
> You can always put something out of their reach :rofl


i was thinking more along the lines of waking them up during a humvee patrol using miniature explosives and screaming hysterically that we're getting attacked. now that sounds fun. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of waking them up during a humvee patrol using miniature explosives and screaming hysterically that we're getting attacked. now that sounds fun. lol.


I don't know - their prank didn't get anybody physically hurt. What happens if it triggers a bigger problem?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This stomach aches will go away. I want it to go away now!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know - their prank didn't get anybody physically hurt. What happens if it triggers a bigger problem?


oh don't you worry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> oh don't you worry.


Keep us updated :lol


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

meganmila said:


> This stomach aches will go away. I want it to go away now!


:blank .. tell your family and they will take you to doctor , i hope you feel better soon ..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> :blank .. tell your family and they will take you to doctor , i hope you feel better soon ..


Noo..I know what it is. I have medicine taking tomorrow that helps me feel better. It's a long story haha.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's so cold in here. Hopefully it'll wake me up enough to bother doing situps. Then it's straight to bed.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Noo..I know what it is. I have medicine taking tomorrow that helps me feel better. It's a long story haha.


Sometimes i get unbearable aches and pains too but not in my stomach .. It's a long story too .. ,,, i hope you feel better anyway ..


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm hungry. Omnomnomnom


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hrm.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> I'm hungry. Omnomnomnom


Me too.....Lets go somewhere!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Me too.....Lets go somewhere!


I'm thinkin' Arby's! :teeth

...or Sonic. Was just there last night actually. I had the java chiller. It wasn't just good, it was Sonic Good!

ok I'll stop now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cake at work!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> I'm thinkin' Arby's! :teeth
> 
> ...or Sonic. Was just there last night actually. I had the java chiller. It wasn't just good, it was Sonic Good!
> 
> ok I'll stop now.


Man, The Arby's closest to us got burned down now no arbys.

I like their drinks the best. Yummy! I wish whataburger had break fest 24/7 damn you!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Man, The Arby's closest to us got burned down now no arbys.
> 
> I like their drinks the best. Yummy! I wish whataburger had break fest 24/7 damn you!


Bummer! The people who work at the Arby's in my town don't know what they are doing and almost always make mistakes on my orders. One time I ordered a toasted turkey sub and there was only one measly little slice of turkey in it. I was so ticked! A different time I ordered a jamocha shake and they gave it to me all liquidy- claimed that I had "asked for it" like that. Horrific customer service. But I do love their home style fries.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Bummer! The people who work at the Arby's in my town don't know what they are doing and almost always make mistakes on my orders. One time I ordered a toasted turkey sub and there was only one measly little slice of turkey in it. I was so ticked! A different time I ordered a jamocha shake and they gave it to me all liquidy- claimed that I had "asked for it" like that. Horrific customer service. But I do love their home style fries.


Yea.....I didn't normally eat there. When people give me a wrong order I get mad then go oh well I'll just eat this. I'm too much of a wimp to complain...


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Yea.....I didn't normally eat there. When people give me a wrong order I get mad then go oh well I'll just eat this. I'm too much of a wimp to complain...


Me too. My mom gladly does the complaining for me though. lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Me too. My mom gladly does the complaining for me though. lol


Yes, I can imagine food service is horrible to work in so I let them down easily. Every time I go into Bullritos I always get the chips and queso and they are like "That's all you want" I go "yes!" You know some people don't want big fat burritos. That pisses me off every time I go there. They shouldn't have to question me.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just made some good French toast. I jazzed it up a bit by adding some brown sugar into the egg mix which tasted yummy when it was cooked. Then sprinkled some cinnamon and sugar and blueberries on top... it was good. 10/10


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

er, thanks for the spoiler.

i think i did alright on my exam. i dont even care now, i just want to pass!

also, why am i so damn fatigued?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I thought I heard it raining outside, but when I went to look, it was bone dry. I am dissapoint. :|


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Alright, who wants a hug? :yay


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Now's my chance to say something funny that entertains everyone.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sas has an app!? :O

Now it just needs a chat app....


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Just what the hell are you trying to tell me SAS?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^To get adblock? :teeth

I keep misspelling 'thought' as 'though'. :con


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ahhh, I'm still having pains from surgery 2 months ago- and I have the flu now that is making it worse :l


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel like taking a shower




-am I doing it right?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Just made some good French toast. I jazzed it up a bit by adding some brown sugar into the egg mix which tasted yummy when it was cooked. Then sprinkled some cinnamon and sugar and blueberries on top... it was good. 10/10


That sounds amazing.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Since I have no plans for March Break I'm going to be a hermit for a week. I'm going to stay at my parents' other house with no one around so I can paint, read and finish my projects with no disturbances. It will be my vacation from people.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol, these Arabs are doing a pretty good job of terrifying that newbie 18 year old field-intelligence girl at her guard-post. i really wouldn't have minded but she keeps calling me hysterically. and i really need my rest. so next time she gives me a call, these Arabs will have a personal vendetta with me, godamnit.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This dinner doesn't look the way it's supposed to. I hope it still tastes good.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Spring is almost here! Yay! Not that this entire Winder hasn't been a minor spring. But nonetheless, it's on the way


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Just what the hell are you trying to tell me SAS?


I'd hit.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to grab the talons of a eagle and fly off into the clouds


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally narrowed down what is causing my stomach issues (went to the doctor twice now): onions. Apparently I likely have an intolerance to allicin. Too bad the doctors were completely worthless in helping to actually determine what was wrong with me and it took me forever to figure out specifically what was causing it. At least I know what to avoid now.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I just want to eat cheese with everything.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I just want to eat cheese with everything.


*gives you a block of a cheese and a textbook* Do it!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

is it worth $180 a day to lose 10 hours, and come home feeling like ****? I'm having trouble deciding.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

fuuck. plans just got pooched


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I know there's a ****-ton of foreigners here, but I'm mildly annoyed when people keep asking me where I'm from.

I'm from Vancouver. Born and raised here. I am *Canadian*. Despite the fact that I repeat this, why do you keep asking me, "But what are you _really_?"

Jeeze Louise. Not everyone in this town is from somewhere else!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stressful week at work, plenty of 'cover ups' going on when there's was a huge screw up - maybe i should have said something, but i wasn't meant to know about it, and they covered it up so well that i had no evidence anyway.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3,100


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oke


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

note to self: reading threads at bodybuilding.com forums has damaged my brain. And to SAS, you all are 10x more witty and funny. srs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> Stressful week at work, plenty of 'cover ups' going on when there's was a huge screw up - maybe i should have said something, but i wasn't meant to know about it, and they covered it up so well that i had no evidence anyway.


Oh I didn't know you worked for the same company as I do! Come say Hi!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sleeping is for nerds


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

too many books i want to read, too little time.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What kind of books do you have?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love the feeling of getting no sleep the night before, is it just me?
The feeling of being all mellow, dazed, & spaced out, almost as if I were high.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i need this. now.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> What kind of books do you have?


are you asking me? i dont have many books, just a long list of what i want to read, mostly fiction. :b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

moving back to Gaza from the west bank just when things heat-up over there. 94 missiles launched into the south in the last 12 hours. 

i won't be getting an awful lot of sleep in the coming months methinks.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

my dad seems to be getting better and he still hasn't had the scan yet but that's being arrange, well i hope he is getting better. he is moving about himself now and he doesn't need much assistant and not looking so pale and frail as he did before.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

[flicks the lights on and off] It's a party!!! :yay


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

It's not without reason.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

If you'd make a book about your life I'd buy it and read it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Off to my next big embarrassing failure! :yay


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

in the next 4 days I'm gonna have to run twice a day because I've missed some runs and i have to run a certain amount each month. do they actually think that's gonna make me any fitter!? it'd just ruin my legs. :roll


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

poop sticks


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Wo you go big guy!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

To a friend just now:

I texted: ''Sure. Give me a sex!''

It was supposed to read: "Sure. Give me a sec!"


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> To a friend just now:
> 
> I texted: ''Sure. Give me a sex!''
> 
> It was supposed to read: "Sure. Give me a sec!"


at least it wasn't your boss.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh man, I'm losing my mind in this guard-post in the middle of the night. maybe i should make a video of myself venting and post it on sas. hm...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i should use dreams as inspiration for my writing more often.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

SAS cuddle party time. Let the sausage fest commence.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

huh said:


> SAS cuddle party time. Let the sausage fest commence.


Is there beer, too? Sounds kinda like Oktoberfest.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8 Stitches in the head Ouch!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> 8 Stitches in the head Ouch!


 What happened?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Jcgrey said:


> 8 Stitches in the head Ouch!


Those look like staples...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just realized that he knows i'm not going to use my pocket knife to harm/hurt anyone, yet he takes the knife home with him every month to sharpen it.

He KNOWS & seen me use that knife only for cutting/self mutilation.

Ummmm..thats messed up.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually I think they might be staples. I don't remember I was pretty medicated


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

meganmila said:


> What happened?


I was locked out of my house. I attempted to go in through a window, fell backwards and hit my head on concrete.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad I did not go overboard with the drinking last night. My phone's so bad today it's only sending half-texts. Maybe it got liquor on it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> I was locked out of my house. I attempted to go in through a window, fell backwards and hit my head on concrete.


Ouch. >.<

Glad you are alright! Hopefully your head heals quickly.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Daniel Alfredsson is ridiculously clutch in the shootout.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Oh I didn't know you worked for the same company as I do! Come say Hi!


:teeth In fairness they did an excellent job of covering up, i must commend them on it!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I got through to the second round of interviews - so what else can they ask me since they spent over an hour torturing me with questions?? I have 2 weeks to prepare, so i have no excuse!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The timezone on SAS went forward an hour, to GMT+9 and it's confusing me. My city doesn't do DST and I cant seem to fix it in my control panel. That, or people are messaging me from the future. :afr


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why didn't I buy cookies while I was at the store today...what was I thinking?!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

No, no, no... Why him?! :cry Just why?!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1,000 posts yo!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Tried to find another forum to post in, just for fun. Nothing has topped this one o_o hmmmmmm


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> 1,000 posts yo!


Congrats! :yay


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Remember to forward yo clocks, kids.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This is pretty neat, I think:


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hot chocolate with colorful marshmallows is pretty intense.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> I got through to the second round of interviews - so what else can they ask me since they spent over an hour torturing me with questions?? I have 2 weeks to prepare, so i have no excuse!!


2nd interview is more walking you around introducing to some people, showing you various work areas and also an opportunity for you to ask them questions. It's a more relaxed atmosphere usually.

----
Can't wait to move out, but I can't wait to spend 4 days in Melbourne for the Grand Prix first woo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i think i feel happy.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I went to a birthday party at a director's house, though the owner wasn't there, it was weird seeing his taste in interior decorating was.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Do female pop singers ever sing about making love for the purpose of settling down and having babies?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Night sweats are not fun.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so weird... I just found an amazing cake I want... it's a petit four cake... and if I wasn't trying to lose weight... I'd order it... have it delivered to my work... and share it with all the employees and volunteers there.

It would freak everyone out because it's technically a wedding cake... but man it just looks so good.










It would have to not be pink though... that freaks me out a bit.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Whataburger taquito and a dr. pepper. The drive in the pouring rain was worth it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

and how :yes


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Good lord. It's kinda hot here. I don't even want to think about what actual summer is going to feel like.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This is a rebirth and now I may have clue to my problems.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice and cloudy today, I'm in a good mood


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Baking a chocolate cake today sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Going to go with some former classmates from high school to see a movie. I wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is the notification when someone quotes you gone? Haven't been on that much lately and was wondering.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Going to go with some former classmates from high school to see a movie. I wonder how it will turn out.


 thats nice to hear, hope you have a nice time together


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Is the notification when someone quotes you gone? Haven't been on that much lately and was wondering.


I think so. But you'll know after reading this...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

can guys classify themselves as curvy, just as females do?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Probably not. I think they'd just be classified as fat.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lllllllllllllllllll :ll LL


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I wanna FLIEEEEE again!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Is the notification when someone quotes you gone? Haven't been on that much lately and was wondering.


You can go into your settings->edit options, then scroll down to messaging and notification and under Quote notification, you can check private message if you would like a notification of when someone quotes you on the boards. I was tinkering with my settings the other day and found that. Was so happy! :b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

just finished the 2nd run of the day. 3 more days like that to go. 

will i make it?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

heyJude said:


> You can go into your settings->edit options, then scroll down to messaging and notification and under Quote notification, you can check private message if you would like a notification of when someone quotes you on the boards. I was tinkering with my settings the other day and found that. Was so happy! :b


Thanks!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I need a movie to watch. And someone to finish my laundry for me. I'll tip.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I need a movie to watch. And someone to finish my laundry for me. I'll tip.


ship here and I'll do it for 5 cents.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

rdrr said:


> can guys classify themselves as curvy, just as females do?


A guy with a beer gut is curvy


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

rdrr said:


> can guys classify themselves as curvy, just as females do?


i am not into women using euphemisms to describe their shape, but, i think it's a bit different since men have different bodies/deposit fat in other places...i just can't see curvy as a word to describe fat men. :stu


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Whataburger taquito and a dr. pepper. The drive in the pouring rain was worth it.


Yummy! That sounds appealing now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If I had my way, right now, I'd be in a tiny cabin in the middle of nowhere, that I built.
I'd be sitting in front of a small fire, smoking some of the weed that I've grown, reading a book...relaxing after a hard day of simply surviving. 

Maybe someday.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to start therapy soon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ah, my legs are KILLING me. damn!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

My life will start real soon, I'll make it happen. I want to have things to look forward to & be excited about, make tons of plans, & what not, yyyyeah it'll happen. 

:boogie


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I get worse at night :/


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

it's a bit late, but just realized they have pickup soccer at my uni. awesome


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Loose lips sink ships. Loose lips sink ships. Loose lips sink ships. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rdrr said:


> can guys classify themselves as curvy, just as females do?


Yes, it's called fat and nasty, and blubbery (sarcasm). You're welcome...

but really some people/guys are husky or "big", heavy-set or whathaveya, not really curvy since their bodies are straight laterally.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Note to self: Do not attach a car battery to your nipples.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel asleep on the couch earlier, now I'm wide awake when I should be going to bed for work tomorrow :blank


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

If I read another person mention zombies in that part of their profile I think I might gouge my eyes out.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

a colloquial metaphor and an idiom are the exact same thing


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

oh mr. katter, if you weren't so sexy in that hat...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why does thirst and hunger occur at the same time?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

When a man loves a volleyball....there's nothing worse then losing your best friend.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice, it's raining, I love going to sleep when it's raining


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

So who the **** do you think you are? lol You wouldn´t have the balls to talk to me in real life anyway...that´s where reality butts in, I´m too good for you. I´m never gonna forgive you for ignoring my messages all this time. So do me a huge favor, go f uck yourself real good.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

holy crap, someone I used to know is having a baby. :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dumb and dumber... haha


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

They so silly nessie ^ lol

my random thought/word: _******_


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> When a man loves a volleyball....there's nothing worse then losing your best friend.


my random thought of the day: wtf have I just watched?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Note: Unlike the first time I did something like this, it's supposed to be taken as a joke.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

<3


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everybody :squeeze


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


>


I am very offended by that as I consider myself to be the smartest man alive


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

phew, finally done with this day. tomorrow there will be more running, shooting-range...and more running. and then...a little break. finally.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Really? It's only been seven business days? Fffff argh it feels like foreveeeer. /rips hair out


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate appointments. I'd rather just do things on the day. If I were to have an appointment 2 months from now, I'd think about it everyday for 2 months..


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I love my brother. Lately he's the only thing in my life making me happy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i seem to be getting more viagra mail than usual, what's up with that?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> i seem to be getting more viagra mail than usual, what's up with that?


Maybe they found out a secret of yours?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

> Defence Minister Stephen Smith has denied reports that a secret SAS unit is conducting operations "at the edge" of the law in Africa.


teehee


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I have never ever had any viagra mail in well over 2000 mails. Is that good?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just got offered 3k to do porn lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I just got offered 3k to do porn lol.


Would you have to claim it as income for tax purposes?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

laura024 said:


> I just got offered 3k to do porn lol.


I guess now people in porn (or think they are) are signing up for SAS, and recruiting?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> Would you have to claim it as income for tax purposes?


Haha no idea.



rdrr said:


> I guess now people in porn (or think they are) are signing up for SAS, and recruiting?


It was on my Formspring.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Negotiate. Ask for $10,000.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like the money, but I sure as hell don't wanna do porn.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Haha no idea.
> 
> It was on my Formspring.


I can see, its linked on the bottom of your posts... It probably was just a joke, i hope, from some lascivious forum member.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Surprisingly the first day was remarkably easy, three cups of coffee a day & i'm set for weeks.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

They are everywhere! you can not hide they know what you do and know where you live!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> Maybe they found out a secret of yours?


yes, they probably found out that i'm actually a man. :um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> yes, they probably found out that i'm actually a man. :um


Yes precisely.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I never realized how many things have onion in it. Now that I can't eat it I have to constantly read the ingredients list on just about everything. Bleh.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

so excited to start muay thai


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sick of the feckin rain.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

that was kind of terrible, but in a good, funny way.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ground looks mighty comfortable today, maybe I'll sleep on it tonight.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

POF now wants you to pay to see who viewed your profile last..


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Today was a good day. Off to sleep.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Silly daylight savings. Why save daylight when you could use a lightbulb.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

haha, i was passing through a metal-detector machine and the guy found out i was carrying a commando-knife. he was like, 'you've got a knife in your bag, you know'. what he didn't notice is that i was also carrying a deadly assault-rifle and 3 full magazines. :roll


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

ugh, I feel flushed and achy, good-night world. Let's see if you're going to make me feel worse when I wake up.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Weather's getting hot again ... argh


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't believe I'm commenting on a 5 year old tread,lol


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am craving McDonald's cheeseburgers, like I want to just order ten and see how far into the bag I get before I've satisfied my hunger.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

well what am I waiting for the temptation is too much I might as well watch the damn show, after all I am already quite aware of reality.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I really need to quit being lazy and start wearing my retainer again. Teeth feel like they're shifting back...yikes.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tide detergent being stolen, New Jersey having toilet paper shortages...wth???


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to the end of the world as you know it.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I always enjoy a movie I love more when I see it on TV. I think that it's because there must be others out there that are watching & enjoying it along with me. It feels nice in a way, knowing that you're sharing something with others.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Why am I watching youtube when I should be studying?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I almost made a friend this year, but he had to make it weird. I need to try to meet artsy weirdos like me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Estelle said:


> I almost made a friend this year, but he had to make it weird. I need to try to meet artsy weirdos like me.


Or just a female since making a genuine male friend who only wants friendship will never be easy.

---------
Leave for the Formula 1 Grand Prix tomorrow morn woop woop!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

damnit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

whatsername75 said:


> Oh man, I've been reading through the "Canadian problems" tumblr blog and it has been making my day. Ah, I miss Canada. This one in particular made me laugh (because it's so true :teeth):
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I won twice, and I buy a coffee most days. For this reason only, haha.
I need excitement in the form of seeing "please play again" in order to start my day.

Yes, yes I will play again, because I am a sucker.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> POF now wants you to pay to see who viewed your profile last..


Isn't that a crock of ****??? I posted a rant on my latest profile about it. Ya, stick it to the man (aka the POF powers that be)!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

whatsername75 said:


> Oh man, I've been reading through the "Canadian problems" tumblr blog and it has been making my day.


Oh thank you thank you for introducing my to this. These especially cracked me up:





































Ahaaaa awesome all of these have truly been problems in my life. PLAYOFF BEARDS ARE SO PAINFULLY SCRATCHY.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

._.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

what happened to the pic thread?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting thing happened when I was at the store earlier. Some lady came in and asked if two students could come in and do a work placement there. Said one of them had social anxiety... I wonder who she is.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

i feel like im allergic to people.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ugh, i hate waiting for my exam results. 

instead of eating my feelings, i'm letting myself cry, and it feels much better.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

rdrr said:


> can guys classify themselves as curvy, just as females do?


man boobs. uke

fat females aren't curvy and curvy is sexy for a female...but curvy for a guy
is just wrong in every way.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

rdrr said:


> can guys classify themselves as curvy, just as females do?


Well technically doesn't everyone have curves anyway? Like on your fingers and face and feet? Everyone's curvy


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I actually had a fun day at work. Did not think it was possible. 

The type of people I work with can make the difference between feeling positively miserable and joyful.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't concentrate on anything...it feels odd. hmmm


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Alright life, let's see what you got.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

My right arm hurts like a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttt........


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Today is Pi day, and there's only one proper way to celebrate!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we could easily have gotten lynched last night by a mob. why did we even go to that disgusting place?! :roll


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Now my back hurts, rage.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Reminds me of that video where the guy took a picture of his face every day for 6 years--except she doesn't seem to change her clothes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't think of a worse time to get a boner...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

^at the doctor's office during a prostate exam.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I should go out... it's so sunny.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A bath sounds soooo nice. Stupid cough and body aches. Wish I had a large tub now


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

My fridge is empty,but I'm to lazy to go to the store.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Today is Pi day, and there's only one proper way to celebrate!


What's Pi day? :con

------------

I'm so sleepy. I wish I could go home and go back to bed for a few hours.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^^ Hehe the date is 3.14 using the american format. Silly, I know. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> ^^ Hehe the date is 3.14 using the american format. Silly, I know. :b


Ohhh, hehe. How will you be celebrating?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

With pie of course! :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Great excuse to eat pie, I'm in on Pi day too!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

damn you, why did you send me an email? so tempting.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

finally back home for a break from the army! woohoo! 

first thing I'm gonna do is get hammered till i lose all of my senses and/or forget my first name. then I'm gonna cut my veins, drink my blood and become even drunker from the alcohol in my blood. sounds like a plan. lol.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't actually afford to go out for lunch with my friends today (unless it's McDonalds or Tim Hortons- fat chance), but I will anyways because I want to spend time with them.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I put a dent in my book report. Time to reward myself with some Beavis and Butt-head.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to say I love you but I know I won't like what comes afterwards


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

The peepers are back - the official harbinger of spring!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I want to buy some new kicks...hmm


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Tomorrow is going to be such a difficult day.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm always scared I'll be fired at my job at any moment. Even on my days off. Not sure how rational I'm being.

When I'm at work, I can't wait to get home. On my days off, I wish I was working. Grass is greener.

I hope Ben Bishop gets his new mask painted soon. The plain white placeholder he's wearing now looks quite unsightly.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

so, i am "not competent" (i.e. failed) in part of my exam. so there's a part i need to re-do and then i'll send it back. i'm not very happy about this but at least i know what happens now when you don't pass. i had a bit of a cry before, but didn't eat my feefees. woohoo berry, this is how you deal with things like an adult.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So it turns out I'm terrible at everything.

probably not true but it's how I feel atm


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> So it turns out I'm terrible at everything.
> 
> probably not true but it's how I feel atm


Then it's not true.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Brrr! It is freezing in here. I'm about to start rolling around the house in blankets. Literally rolling. I should wrap myself in double-sided tape while I'm at it and get the sweeping done. See? Chores can be fun.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> so, i am "not competent" (i.e. failed) in part of my exam. so there's a part i need to re-do and then i'll send it back. i'm not very happy about this but at least i know what happens now when you don't pass. i had a bit of a cry before, but didn't eat my feefees. woohoo berry, this is how you deal with things like an adult.


okay, i'm finished. going to get my mum to check it tonight and then send it off. woo!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

nomnomnom...mixed veggies.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Billy on the street is awesome.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Is intelligence discourage in our society and is physical appeal praised?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I need a comb...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Underwear is overrated.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Underwear is overrated.


tell me more.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I made an appointment with an actual Psychiatrist MD PHD. My first time seeing one. I am both optimistic, and scared to death


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I coulda been a contenda


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Help someone. I really nervouse about seeing the physiologist and am thinking about canceling.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ do you mean the psychiatrist? Perhaps you could talk to him about how you considered cancelling.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Help someone. I really nervouse about seeing the physiologist and am thinking about canceling.


 don't cancel. go. whats the worse that can happen? you may feel better after going.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Late night binge eating sucks


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My AWS EC2 instance decided to die sometime today. It seems like my instance was on some hardware that failed. It completely borked my EBS volume and I ultimately had to create a new instance. That was an interesting experience. Good thing I do nightly backups.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Fllllllllllllllop!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Brrr! It is freezing in here. I'm about to start rolling around the house in blankets. Literally rolling. I should wrap myself in double-sided tape while I'm at it and get the sweeping done. See? Chores can be fun.


:lol Good job.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Would you shake your own hand, knowing where's they've been?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Would you shake your own hand, knowing where's they've been?


xbox controller/laptop/food/ and sink. Yep.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Heading off to work for a 'rare' 3 a.m shift!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I neeeeeeeeeeeed a job.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

damn, i woke up and i can't even remember where I'm. wtf! :roll


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have water in my ear.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've deleted so many posts lately, right after making them. Hopefully I don't delete this one too. Somebody quote me so I'll feel bad about deleting this.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

500 posts b*tchas. I love that I feel almost 'normal' here.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I've deleted so many posts lately, right after making them. Hopefully I don't delete this one too. Somebody quote me so I'll feel bad about deleting this.


Quoted for keeps.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You never know who you could *really* be chatting with...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I saw this and my heart melted - cutest picture, I think I've ever seen.

Such a lovely couple.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i went to the orthodontist today and my gosh it is expensive! i'm just getting a plate to stop my teeth from moving...just imagine how much it would cost to actually fix them.:dead


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Women shouldn't shave downstairs.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ugh.

I woke up with Fergalicious stuck in my head.

Ugh Ugh.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Socratores said:


> Women shouldn't shave downstairs.


Why not?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I've deleted so many posts lately, right after making them. Hopefully I don't delete this one too. Somebody quote me so I'll feel bad about deleting this.


what if the posts you later want gone end up in google's cache or the wayback machine? :um



strawberryjulius said:


> i went to the orthodontist today and my gosh it is expensive! i'm just getting a plate to stop my teeth from moving...just imagine how much it would cost to actually fix them.:dead


hey, if you ever decide you're over the whole having teeth thing, i'm prepared to let mine fall out in solidarity.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Why not?


I like a nice bush,bald women remind me of naked 5 year old girls.And don't get me started with those airstrips.
I need some natural hair growth down there


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Socratores said:


> I like a nice bush,bald women remind me of naked 5 year old girls.And don't get me started with those airstrips.
> I need some natural hair growth down there


Yes, the price of dental floss is too damn high!


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chocolates...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Painting on tissue paper is fun.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish someone would pour acid on my face.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Thundergun hangs dong.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I had my account logged in all night long and forgot to log out. Don't want anybody thinking that I was on here all night long because I wasn't. :um


How would we even be able to tell?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I had my account logged in all night long and forgot to log out. Don't want anybody thinking that I was on here all night long because I wasn't. :um


The site logs you off after 30 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Socratores said:


> Women shouldn't shave downstairs.


No! They should shave upstairs, in the bathroom.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I've deleted so many posts lately, right after making them. Hopefully I don't delete this one too. Somebody quote me so I'll feel bad about deleting this.


Done and done. Now quit deleting stuff. Or else! :wife


Perfectionist said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I woke up with Fergalicious stuck in my head.
> 
> Ugh Ugh.


I am truly sorry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I keep hearing something that sounds like a phone ringing. I'm probably just catching a cold and my ears are ringing >.<
Urgh that better not be the case.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> How would we even be able to tell?


Don't mind me. I've just been feeling paranoid lately. :um lol I guess I'm just kind of out of it. Haha.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

There seems to be a cold going around. They spread so fast.. I can barely breathe and I'm sleep deprived. Great time to dish out ANOTHER project and homework that needs to be done in a pretty short amount of time. How am I supposed to analyze Shakespeare plays when I'm already half asleep?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Quoted for keeps.


Thank you for your kindness. 



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Done and done. Now quit deleting stuff. Or else! :wife


...or else, what? opcorn :duck


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't want to call her. I don't want to face the music.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Screw this.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> ...or else, what? opcorn :duck


I don't know, but I'm sure I'll think of something.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^I look forward to it. 







Mannnn, my body does not agree with my brains decision to limit calories to 2000 per day...at least not yet.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

It's too hoooooooot. ))):


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

the cheat said:


> Mannnn, my body does not agree with my brains decision to limit calories to 2000 per day...at least not yet.


It takes a couple weeks for yer body to stop pestering you about this. In the meantime you can trick your tummy by drinking lots of water/tea/what have you!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> It takes a couple weeks for yer body to stop pestering you about this. In the meantime you can trick your tummy by drinking lots of water/tea/what have you!


...but water doesn't have caffeine in it.  Haha, no, you're right...I should be doing that. It was really bad when I woke up this morning, and gradually got better...just hoping it doesn't occur again tomorrow morning. It felt like someone shoved their arm up my belly button and was trying to rip my stomach out.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ yeah also flavored water helps too! It's carbonated so it's a good replacement for soda, but has 0 cals. Tastes ok (not the best thing ever but still good), and the carbonation is filling. No caffeine though. :<


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> ^ yeah also flavored water helps too! It's carbonated so it's a good replacement for soda, but has 0 cals. Tastes ok (not the best thing ever but still good), and the carbonation is filling. No caffeine though. :<


I put a couple slices of lemon into my Brita water thingy, but it was too much lemon...and I'm lazy...so I haven't emptied it and experimented with less lemon...I should do that soon lol thank you for the reminder. :lol


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

the cheat said:


> ...but water doesn't have caffeine in it.  Haha, no, you're right...I should be doing that. It was really bad when I woke up this morning, and gradually got better...just hoping it doesn't occur again tomorrow morning. It felt like someone shoved their arm up my belly button and was trying to rip my stomach out.


If you're on good terms with caffeine, I'd recommend giving Yerba Maté a try. It's got all the caffeine in the world, but it's really quite effective for sating hunger and such.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> If you're on good terms with caffeine, I'd recommend giving Yerba Maté a try. It's got all the caffeine in the world, but it's really quite effective for sating hunger and such.


Tea? I'll check it out...my caffeine fix is Coke Zero but I'm trying to give that up.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Some of the acids in soda have been linked to osteoporosis/lower bone density, so I'd definitely say it's worth exploring alternatives.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

moju's really quiet this morning. it's weird. i hope he's okay.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Heh, that could've gone a lot better.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't wish someone would pour acid on my face.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What even keeps me going anymore? I'm not quite sure.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

huh said:


> What even keeps me going anymore? I'm not quite sure.


The government.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I love that raw, complete anxious feeling. Ahh, it sure makes you feel alive.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That burger tasted good...


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

****ing *******.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Food porn. Tis All.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Food porn. Tis All.


I think I'm in love.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

be real with your life.
not all of us want to be fat.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ That's the point of food porno, knowing it's off limits makes it all the more better to look at & be mesmerized. Salad does look just as good though, nom nom.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

sweet, there's an ebook of my textbook so i'll have it straight away. woohoo!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> be real with your life.
> not all of us want to be fat.


speak for yourself and let the rest of the world decide what they want.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ :lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> ^^ :lol


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

aw mr. fluffy!!

um, I just thought what you said was kind of funny, didn't mean to cause confusion.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> aw mr. fluffy!!
> 
> um, I just thought what you said was kind of funny, didn't mean to cause confusion.


Should I pull out my Joe Pesci impression?

"Funny how? Funny like I'm a clown, like I amuse you?" yadda yadda


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

it started raining just as i was about to leave. oh nature, you stirrer.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmmmm...I can't help it...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ventura said:


>


You broke my monitor, lucky for you I am Neo and can see your post in binary code to respond to it because the monitor doesn't really exist.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I should start making art...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Job Interview tomorrow... I wonder what I'll say...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why do i always get asked if I'm over 18 when buying alcohol. i KNOW i don't look under 18...it just pisses me off!


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

Still chocolates.......


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

"It's like waking up one day and realizing that everyone else in your family can pull their face off."


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i hope this thing installs in the next 13 minutes..


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Why the world needs introverts



> But we make a grave mistake to embrace the Extrovert Ideal so unthinkingly. Some of our greatest ideas, art, and inventions - from the theory of evolution to Van Gogh's sunflowers to the personal computer - came from quiet and cerebral people who knew how to tune in to their inner worlds and the treasures to be found there. Without introverts, the world would be devoid of Newton's theory of gravity, Einstein's theory of relativity, WB Yeats's The Second Coming, Chopin's nocturnes, Proust's In Search of Lost Time, Peter Pan, Orwell's Nineteen Eighty-Four, The Cat in the Hat, Charlie Brown, the films of Steven Spielberg, Google (co-founded by introvert Larry Page) and Harry Potter.


I knew the world needed me for something. :duck


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright whatever. I don't care anymore. Tired of this bs for real.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

''Dressed me up in womens' clothes
Messed around with gender roles
Line my eyes and call me pretty...''


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Interview in one hour. I should just say, "I'm not what you're looking for, but I'm going to make a half-hearted attempt to seem like I am."


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel like I'm being ignored, why is this happening?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Can't wait for tomorrow and my weekend off. It's been a really long week. Also, Paul McGann = phwoar :eyes


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

why don't women have dicks.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Xtraneous said:


> Job Interview tomorrow... I wonder what I'll say...





Estelle said:


> Interview in one hour. I should just say, "I'm not what you're looking for, but I'm going to make a half-hearted attempt to seem like I am."


Good luck to you both! Wish I had an interview to feel anxious about. 



falling down said:


> I feel like I'm being ignored, why is this happening?


I am quoting you so you feel less ignored.

Did it work?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This phone is actually super easy to text with. One-handed texts! Take that, _grocery bags. 

_Countdown to addiction: about a week. _:yes
_


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

After days of confusion about the date, I suddenly realize that my watch doesn't have a February 29.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

maybe my rock bottom isn't actually where im at now but where i was. o


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm gonna try to watch Drive. The last time I tried I turned it off after 20 minutes. I should give it a chance again.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I think i may be in love with the T-Mobile commercial girl in the pink dress


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

> Status: in dreams


srsly


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Purely a coincidence that I'm wearing all green today.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I had a horrifying dream that I was invited into this net game website, only to have my computer hacked and steal my files from my computer. I never felt shear terror as that, luckily enough I woke up and my computer was fine.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

if you only want to hear what YOU want to hear, then perhaps you should just talk to yourself!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pickles = 0-5 cals! :clap

Mind blown.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> if you only want to hear what YOU want to hear, then perhaps you should just talk to yourself!


But I do talk to myself.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> But I do talk to myself.


So do I... haha


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

lonely metalhead said:


> You won't be missed. Just do it.


While this post is vague, something just doesn't feel right here.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

12:20 am.

Should be sleeping. Want to be sleeping. Eyes closing on their own accord.

Can't seem to hit the little X on the SAS window despite this.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> While this post is vague, something just doesn't feel right here.


It may be a reference to himself.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> It may be a reference to himself.


Well, I know that. Thing is I believe there is a deeper meaning to what he typed there, if you analyze the context more (which may have been referencing to suicide without breaking the forum rules -- which I hope was not the case). But we'll probably never know since he asked to be perma-banned.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Well, I know that. Thing is I believe there is a deeper meaning to what he typed there, if you analyze the context more (which may have been referencing to suicide without breaking the forum rules -- which I hope was not the case). But we'll probably never know since he asked to be perma-banned.


That's life for you, don't ask don't tell.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i didn't realise this show had 4 parts...no wonder there were all these things i hadn't seen yet. *silly*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

my friend is studying engineering and I'm helping her with the maths. where is this world coming to. :roll


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

And I can’t really tell, if I’m a good person or I’m faking really well.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just got back from the doctor and now I have a bunch of cool stitches in my mouth.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am thinking about leaving this site for good.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

The moonwalk should be required learning for the socially inept. When one finds oneself in a particularly awkward social situation, one can become instantly hip by backsliding their way calmly out of social suicide.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I am thinking about leaving this site for good.


Awww why?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmm...pain...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Weeee today is an excuse to drink. Haha, that's what I always think of when it's this day... People are already drinking right now...if that was me I would be sick...especially in this heat..


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

It snowing..in march? :sus


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> It snowing..in march? :sus


It was hailing here this morning


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

does pacman poop?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> It snowing..in march? :sus


It's like mid 80's here.. The whole weather is screwy..


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The weather is beautiful!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

SweetNSour82 said:


> Awww why?


Had enough.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I've had an account on facebook for all of ten minutes and it's already giving me a panic attack.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Most of Canada is crazy lax with movie ratings when compared to the US. Like Wanderlust is rated 14A? Right. :no 
:lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

99 cent DQ Blizzards


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

falling down said:


> 99 cent DQ Blizzards


:yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It looks to have stopped raining, dang.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ It's still raining here. It's coming down pretty hard too. Perfect baking weather if I do say so myself. :yes

Then again, any weather is perfect baking weather.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

To sex, or not to sex. That is the question.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> does pacman poop?


No, but she sure has one heck of a binge eating disorder uke.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Then again, any weather is perfect baking weather.


Agreed! I may have to whip up some molasses chews later on. What do you think you might bake?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

OK I'm only slightly annoyed. this too shall pass


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I want to start ZombieProof Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu & Mixed Martial Arts. I've noticed my lack of skills pertaining to a potential zombie apocalypse, plus it would be useful to know some self-defense.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Rest or Real? said:


> The moonwalk should be required learning for the socially inept. When one finds oneself in a particularly awkward social situation, one can become instantly hip by backsliding their way calmly out of social suicide.


:teeth

Next time things get awkward I'm moonwalking the f*** outta there!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats the point anymore.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anybody else had one of those Doritos tacos from Taco Bell? Kinda gross...I wonder if a cool ranch shell would be any good. Or maybe they should go totally nuts and do a Funyun taco.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Storms!! :hide


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Motion and balance is partially controlled by crystals on the end of the hairs in your ears. True story.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Agreed! I may have to whip up some molasses chews later on. What do you think you might bake?


Sounds yum! I'm making a coffee cake right now. :yay


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

slushboarding


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I love today's weather :boogie


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Sounds yum! I'm making a coffee cake right now. :yay


^Ooooh, sounds good!

There are like six or seven rainbow slinkies in my bathroom right now. Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## Uppermost (Mar 8, 2012)

Is the reason we have never been back to the moon because there is no oil there?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

They have pop up video Jersey Shore and it's much more interesting then the actual show. The bubbles hating on them and knowing what happened behind the scenes.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Uppermost said:


> Is the reason we have never been back to the moon because there is no oil there?


Because when the mission to get to the moon was a competition for both the USA and the USSR. Scientists back then had way more funding then they do now, now all that money is going into the military. We have gone passed the day where the government would throw money at scientists. Now they have to be more careful with funding, and now send satellites to explore the universe, because going on the moon is a costly venture, and what reason would we need to go the moon besides samples that we already have today? There is nothing up there, we don't need humans on the moon unless we can make a moon base, and a moon base costs money.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

How do you delete your SAS account?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Uppermost said:


> Is the reason we have never been back to the moon because there is no oil there?


the powers-that-be don't want a repeat of what happened _last time_. no more crew members returning with glowing bite marks.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Rossy said:


> How do you delete your SAS account?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f137/


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate when people say things and are right when I'm upset.
I hate having to be mature and admit to it.
I'm angry.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Starting P90x Monday. Getting the pull-up bar, push-up handles, and protein tomorrow...strangely looking forward to it. I would like to meet my abs someday. :yes


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

so this ******* tried to take one of our chairs in the food court without even asking and had the nerve to say that we were hogging the chairs (my mom and sister were there too so they were pulling the chair back and arguing) 
meanwhile my dad and other sister were elsewhere buying stuff/food


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hate it when mosquitoes buzz around my head and bite me when I'm in bed.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i can't get myself to go...ugh.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't remember what a Canucks win feels like anymore :blank

Edit: Columbus doesn't count.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so hungry right now :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ok, I'm going to a police station right now and I'm gonna leave my micro over there till I'm back on base. I'm not gonna carry it wherever i go. no ****ing way!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Stone cold sober on st patricks day! :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know what has gotten into this place,

I have issued two infractions and TWENTY-EIGHT warnings in the last three days.

I may have to increase the troll alert level.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know what has gotten into this place,
> 
> I have issued two infractions and TWENTY-EIGHT warnings in the last three days.
> 
> I may have to increase the troll alert level.


spring break maybe, sounds pretty bad.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

It's been such a long time since I ****ed up so massively. I was doing well until yesterday. :sigh


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Just read that title as sperm. What is wrong with me today. :dead


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just decided to start a twitter account to talk about koalas :lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

_"This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 11 seconds."_

Translation: get off the computer already and go do something productive.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Rather busy day at the mall. I thought Sundays would be kind of dead for business. Glad to see.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Just decided to start a twitter account to talk about koalas :lol


@koala_ebooks?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Mines @aphexfan1...is there already a twitter account based on koala talk?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

llllll


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to meet some weird people. I should start taking the bus again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been too nervous to go outside today because my lip is kinda swollen from stitches yesterday. I have yet to even put on pants. Yep, a full day without wearing pants. That's my kind of Sunday :yes


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

So nice outside, but I can't enjoy it with all the work I have to do... 
Got to bust out the rollerblades/soccerball soon.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome weekend at the grand prix, right opposite the pits and podium for the race also woot! This weekend did make me realise how self conscious I am though, it's ridiculous.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Does vodka expire?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Getting hugs and kisses hello and goodbye is the part I love the most volunteering at the senior home. The ladies there are so sweet. I'm lucky to have met so many nice people.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Does vodka expire?


Good gosh, that burned when it went down! I think I'm feeling something even if I only took a little bit.. maybe cause I'm tiny that's why...strange...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Relationships are not worth it when it goes pear shaped. Cant deal with that.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

PiscesVixen said:


> I don't know if vodka expires but I love cranberry juice + vodka! And I'm the same, it doesn't take a lot of alcohol for me to get a buzz going :b


Well, I hope it doesn't cause I just took some. I don't really have anything to mix it with though...unless sprite is good or 7 up?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

when I'm done with the army I'm gonna erase everyone off my contact list, change my number and move somewhere where nobody knows me or my past. i wanna start over again. as usual. :roll.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> I've been too nervous to go outside today because my lip is kinda swollen from stitches yesterday. I have yet to even put on pants. Yep, a full day without wearing pants. That's my kind of Sunday :yes


What happened to your lip? :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> when I'm done with the army I'm gonna erase everyone off my contact list, change my number and move somewhere where nobody knows me or my past. i wanna start over again. as usual. :roll.


Don't remove me from your friends list. :no :bat


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Don't remove me from your friends list. :no :bat


heh...come to think of it, sas is and will probably be the only thing that connects me to my past. 

how ironic.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's not even 12:00pm yet and i'm already done half of my studying, woo!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> it's not even 12:00pm yet and i'm already done half of my studying, woo!


Go burs!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:3 :3 :3 :3


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> What happened to your lip? :afr


Mucocele on the bottom inside of my lower lip. Stupid thing never went away so I had it removed. It was just annoying. Hopefully it doesn't come back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> Mucocele on the bottom inside of my lower lip. Stupid thing never went away so I had it removed. It was just annoying. Hopefully it doesn't come back.


I've had those before. They were never big. You did the right thing in having it removed if it was that bothersome.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

I've made it 300 posts here without deciding that everyone hates me and leaving. Even this meager accomplishment is not something I could have done even six months ago. I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Watching J.J. hold someone at gun-point on Criminal Minds might be the sexiest thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hah, you must really be 'appreciative of food' in Virginia if you're willing to spend 8 hours cooking it, and then devouring it in 5 minutes.:roll

we've wasted a WHOLE day. wtf!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whiskey-A-Go-Go!


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometimes you just need a good... 
All is right with the world again


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow, the fortune I got from this fortune cookie _is actually a fortune_, and not just a saying or piece of advice!:



> You will be traveling and coming into a fortune.




(And not only is it actually a fortune, it's grammatically correct, too! And every word is spelled correctly! What are the odds?)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why in my dreams, if I'm in a bathroom, is there no light? It would probably be hilarious asking someone what that means about my life. :b

Last night I found the light - it was marvelous. Better yet what does _that_ mean?

:yay


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

A day at work with nothing much to do (yet). Just eating chocolate covered raisins and reading embarrassing fanfiction. What am I doing with my life?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Last night I found the light - it was marvelous.


Whatever you do, do not go towards the light!:afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

there is a dead lizard on the street and i felt sad. then i saw a dead toad, and didn't feel sad. i think im a bad person.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I discovered I have a cauliflower in my family tree.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Akili said:


> I've made it 300 posts here without deciding that everyone hates me and leaving. Even this meager accomplishment is not something I could have done even six months ago. I'm feeling pretty good.


Frankly,I'm still on the fence about you - A bribe could push you over the edge though -  (Please don't use your antlers to shred my face)


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

I am starving but there are people in the common kitchen so I'll have to wait *cries*


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope my last class has minimal douchebaggery today.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Have cereal before bed. Spend more time sleeping the next morning.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ I endorse this plan


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Car dealers are like pimps, I feel dirty and used now. And not in a good way..:b


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Attractive single guy who's interested in me...Y U NO live closer??!

every.single.time. *facepalm*


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

clever and/or interesting people are all so intimidating. :<


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

hypocrites, you are the problem


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My psychiatrist office called and said they had a cancellation. and they could see me a week early. This Wednesday, the day after tomorrow. I said sure! and then got off the phone and started to freak out and now wish I had kept the original appointment a week from Wednesday! I don't know if I'll make it in!

I need to see one. Bad. But I'm too scared to go! I don't know what to dso.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I've noticed that I'm much more comfortable speaking up in a large class than one with only a few people.


----------



## Dreamer77 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh no! Is anyone staring? Are they ALL staring?? Stop staring at me!! Have I got something on my face, my hair, my backside??!! ar 
... Mmm chocolate... nom nom nom (I'm eating chocolate easter egg right now) :yay


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

this is so much easier than i thought it would be. i wish i'd done it sooner.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm constantly living in my memories, and I'm not sure why I can't live in the present. Everyday my mind is on stuff that happened years ago and those memories evoke more emotion in me than anything that happens now. It's some weird mix of sadness and longing, but also joyful nostalgia. Guess all the crap of being an adult makes the innocent times of a kid like some sort of safe haven for my mind to retreat to.

I wonder if this Canucks/Wild game is as boring as it's sounding on the radio. It probably is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I should really try sleeping soon.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

/If I could only purge of the world of Arrogance of it's lack of intelligence.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oh cherry cordial, for now you've made me happy. if only life were a bowl of cherry cordials.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

i wish i could put myself in a cocoon. use my internal glands to work up a good silken lather and spin a cocoon around myself. grow a pair of moist bug wings. dry them and fly around. my guts are yellow now and my mouth is a straw that winds up on itself. oversized designs of eyes decorate my wings to give me the appearance of being a large predator. good for scaring away muggers and gang members.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I interviewed for a Teaching Assistant job today for the summer semester. The last time I tried for a TAship, my interviews went HORRIBLY and my anxiety was awful and it was so humiliating and I panicked and blah blah.

Today it went a lot better! I got there really early so I could sit and calm down first, and I tried to speak less because when I'm nervous I just blurt out stupid stuff. The prof said she really liked me and I'm her top choice to TA. I did say a couple stupid things but overall I am hugely hugely hugely proud of myself I diiiiiiiid itttttttt oh yeaaaaaaaaah HIGH FIVE TO ME.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> So I interviewed for a Teaching Assistant job today for the summer semester. The last time I tried for a TAship, my interviews went HORRIBLY and my anxiety was awful and it was so humiliating and I panicked and blah blah.
> 
> Today it went a lot better! I got there really early so I could sit and calm down first, and I tried to speak less because when I'm nervous I just blurt out stupid stuff. The prof said she really liked me and I'm her top choice to TA. I did say a couple stupid things but overall I am hugely hugely hugely proud of myself I diiiiiiiid itttttttt oh yeaaaaaaaaah HIGH FIVE TO ME.


  

*/me sprinkles happy sparkles over perfectionist.* :yay :yay :yay


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

CoastalSprite said:


> I'm constantly living in my memories, and I'm not sure why I can't live in the present. Everyday my mind is on stuff that happened years ago and those memories evoke more emotion in me than anything that happens now. It's some weird mix of sadness and longing, but also joyful nostalgia. Guess all the crap of being an adult makes the innocent times of a kid like some sort of safe haven for my mind to retreat to.
> 
> I wonder if this Canucks/Wild game is as boring as it's sounding on the radio. It probably is.


i've been doing this a lot lately too. not sure what to do about it. :squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm not sure which is worse- the fact that I"m wearing Dara the explorer socks that my lovely niece got me for xmas- or eating a kids tv dinner- both are equally degrading.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> i've been doing this a lot lately too. not sure what to do about it. :squeeze


 <3 It's not too bad I guess. Without the reminder of how happy life could be, I don't think I'd make it through my days.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I kind of want to start a "Masturbation is awesome" thread, to counterbalance all the "Masturbation kills kittens and turns people into zombies" threads.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I should really try sleeping soon.


E for effort. :|


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Time to pass out!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7:24 AM - time to pass out? :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

_Scuba_ is an acronym for self-contained underwater breathing apparatus.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I've been up all night its' 9:20am and im not even tired yet.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I love Spring.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

srschirm said:


> I love Spring.


Ugh this means bugs.

I hate spring.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Ugh this means bugs.
> 
> I hate spring.


Yeah but it also means warmth.

I love Spring. 

And don't you live in MI? There are no bugs in MI. Except maybe mosquitoes.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Ahhhh,nothing quite like the smell of hairspray and desperation!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

srschirm said:


> Yeah but it also means warmth.
> 
> I love Spring.
> 
> And don't you live in MI? There are no bugs in MI. Except maybe mosquitoes.


:wtf - WE GET BUGS. It gets 90 - 100 F in the summer. The humility is bad.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Ventura said:


> :wtf - WE GET BUGS. It gets 90 - 100 F in the summer. The humility is bad.


Personally,it's those puffed up prideful bugs that really toast my marshmallows.:b


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I need a boat!


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Your pet fish hates you. That's how worthless you are.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont really feel like being on SAS anymore :/ 

but hello everyone! *waves*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Personally,it's those puffed up prideful bugs that really toast my marshmallows.:b


--______--

I really hate those long bugs.... centapeeds


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's so beautiful today but I can't motivate myself to go outside.

I hope my friends won't go on lengthy vacations this summer. I want to spend more time with them when the weather gets warmer- like ice cream on the beach, eating sushi in an underground Japanese restaurant, and playing on the giant swings at Stanley Park.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm wasting my life....


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

angry masculine females


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Meet up this week or next week. Hmm...still a little sick so maybe next week...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I got knocked out until midday...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so drunk that i posted in the wrong thread.

Anyway, I'm taking a 6 months break from SAS. For my own safety.

See ya.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It only took 50+ pages of complaints, but Pof brought back the "Viewed me" feature.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got a song stuck in my head and I can't remember what it's called or who it's by. Maddening!

Edit: Found it, thank goodness.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So glad my aunt wasn't here to ambush me. Guess she decided to visit them first.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My car smells funny. The air-freshener does nothinnnnnnnnnnng! /withers

But on the plus side, I finally was able to put my anxiety aside and contact a temp agency. Hooray for small victories! :yay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ woop woop go lait!
-------
Moving into my new place tonight and meeting one girl I will be staying with, scury but exciting.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I feel like no one on SAS likes me and feel pretty bad about it. although I know I shouldn't


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Yoga is really the best thing I have for dealing with stress.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I enjoy when terrible things happen to me, that's the only time I actually feel something. Hmm...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

How much I would give to be on a park bench by the seawall right now. Instead I can't even muster up the energy to get my butt off my desk chair to look out the window.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It just occurred to me that I'm almost 27 years old. That seems so old now. I keep feeling like I've wasted so much of my life.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

This feels right for today..."Spring was moving in the air above and in the earth below and around him, penetrating even his dark and lowly little house with its spirit of divine discontent and longing"


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I feel like no one on SAS likes me and feel pretty bad about it. although I know I shouldn't


That's not true, I think that you bring a lot to this forum. Certainly in interesting topics .


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> I feel like no one on SAS likes me and feel pretty bad about it.


Not at all true, Josh.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you guys. Makes me feel better. I guess maybe I'm just not very engaging. In other words don't find myself debating many topics posted and am pretty reserved. But it feels good to know uoi guys


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, the swelling in my lip finally went down a lot. The stitches are still extremely annoying though. It's still numb too, hope that goes away...otherwise that's going to be extremely weird to feel all the time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I feel like no one on SAS likes me and feel pretty bad about it. although I know I shouldn't


I like reading your posts...and think you are cool.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I love everything about summer except the sweat. And the horrible feeling of inadequacy I get when I see all the girls in skimpy summer clothing.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I like reading your posts...and think you are cool.


'Thank you


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> I feel like no one on SAS likes me and feel pretty bad about it. although I know I shouldn't


i like you _and _your cats. :heart


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> I feel like no one on SAS likes me and feel pretty bad about it. although I know I shouldn't


Hey now, I like you 

:squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Hey now, I like you
> 
> :squeeze


Thank you Ace, and everyone else. Makes me happy.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> I love everything about summer except the sweat. And the horrible feeling of inadequacy I get when I see all the girls in skimpy summer clothing.


It's all in your head, bro. Really, it's in your head. get it out. Oh yeah, and being a girl, it's also not easy being a 1 in a world of 10s.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a dentist appointment at 7am tomorrow.

I was such an idiot when I agreed to this appointment time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

He's 60 but he looks 45. DO WANT GENES!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Watching this entire youtube video is my new life goal.






Oh, but how this man has a special place in my heart.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

:sus


Perfectionist said:


> I have a dentist appointment at 7am tomorrow.
> 
> I was such an idiot when I agreed to this appointment time.


Haha, I do this all the time.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I moved out with two girls. This will be a challenge sa wise not because of their gender but because of their lifestyle which is quite party like, and that is my worst fear sa wise. Not going to give into it though, will hit it head on and pick myself up from inevitable knock downs I will have along the way. Challenge accepted


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^zomgs good luck good luck good luck



papaSmurf said:


> Haha, I do this all the time.


Seriously, it's 5:54 and I'm awake and eating breaking and I am such an idiot.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

To cure uncertainty, you need some certainty. Certainly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your Estimated Credit=6?  
Millions shocked at how 
bad their credit scores are. 
Instantly see how bad your score is.

I love it! :lol These stupid spam ads are funny sometimes - a credit rating of SIX? :haha


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> ^^ woop woop go lait!


:high5



max4225 said:


> All this time I thought there was someone in the other room and there wasn't. :tiptoe


Don't worry, it was probably just a ghost.

-----------

Must...get out....of bed. Must stop.....being lazy.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


>


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

73,000th post :yay :lol


----------



## Piscesfish202 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sex and Masturbation... and anything really can be fun when you try new ways of doing it. Even the smallest little tweaks make the whole machine change a bit and say hold up, wtf? which is good! So don't bore yourself. life's exciting.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I need to suck it up and be myself, just chill. I know things will get better from now on. Good things come to those who wait. Also where are all of the friends I used to have? I want to move on and expand my circle of friends. nuff said.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Well I moved out with two girls. This will be a challenge sa wise not because of their gender but because of their lifestyle which is quite party like, and that is my worst fear sa wise. Not going to give into it though, will hit it head on and pick myself up from inevitable knock downs I will have along the way. Challenge accepted


Good luck, hombre! That would be super tough for me as well, but I think you're going into things with the right perspective.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

People can be so hypocrital and judgemental sometimes, but you know what? I don't give a **** because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind. Nuff said.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder if the problems I've been having lately are all at least partly due to my missing my dad so much. We have always spent at least one evening together going for a drive together literally since I was in a stroller. It started out with us, my mom, brother, and grandma all going out together. Then my grandma and brother stopped going, my mom stopped going, and then it was just me and my dad by the time I was sixteen.

God I miss him so much. We live together but we rarely see each other. Everything always felt alright when I talk to him.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

age 20, today I managed to blow bubblegum for the first time.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> age 20, today I managed to blow bubblegum for the first time.


I'm jealous. Whenever I try this it usually ends with me spitting the gum out on the floor.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

A guy from around here shot and killed his parents and older brother and was planning on doing a school shooting. Geez. Glad I don't know him.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

As long as I'm alive I have to make the best out of myself and be the best that I can be. Why? Because there's no other way. And because God has a purpose for me, otherwise I wouldn't be here still.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ I'm enjoying your posts, quite inspiring if I may say so. :yes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Telling jokes is like playing Battleships.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel like i've stuffed up but i haven't really.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a fantasy of becoming a mute. I really wish I had the strength to never speak again.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

My 33 is no different than your 23.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I'm not gonna watch the US version of Shameless out of principle.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Cat fight.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I got the diet down. Now I need to start exercising.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

What's so wrong with honesty?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Stilla said:


> I'm not gonna watch the US version of Shameless out of principle.


:/ Your loss...


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

meganmila said:


> :/ Your loss...


Indeed...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So, pretty much The Hunger games is like Battle Royale?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

To hell with Psychiatrists. I need a psychologist. I have now learned


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My Pdoc who I have only seen once and have fired prescribed me Risperidone! WTF


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I have a fantasy of becoming a mute. I really wish I had the strength to never speak again.


Same here. But, alas, I am not independently wealthy!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> My Pdoc who I have only seen once and have fired prescribed me Risperidone! WTF


Some docs are so clueless it's scary! :no


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

winter > muggy yucky bstl summer-like spring >.<


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

"Girls want a bad boy who is only good for her.
Boys want a good girl who is only bad for him."

That's so true.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Some docs are so clueless it's scary! :no


I know. an AntiPhsycotic for social anxiety and panic attacks??? Absoluterly not!

I researched the side effects and user experiences with this drug and it was a horror story from 'hell'


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My day has been rescued by delicious strawberries.


----------



## memepunk42 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Awwesome!*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i said i wouldn't get distracted. but here i am. distracted. oh well, it's friday!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if the girls behind me at the gym were starring at my *** while I was on the elliptical


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I wonder if the fat from this bacon sandwich will go to my as-
needs some extra padding you see. :yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jcgrey said:


> I know. an AntiPhsycotic for social anxiety and panic attacks??? Absoluterly not!
> 
> I researched the side effects and user experiences with this drug and it was a horror story from 'hell'


I think people with anxiety or depression should try to avoid meds at all costs. They can make things worse or cause bad side effects.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A breeze! Finally.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

eh, i will start again tomorrow i guess.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Meh... just... meh!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

What a horrible night to have a job.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

eh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wonder if these girls will want to go to some club or somecrap tonight. Eh, and so the challenge begins.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

*edit*


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Losing body parts really sucks, be happy if you are whole.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

this is a bad idea.

...let's do it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Unvoiced said:


> I wonder if the girls behind me at the gym were starring at my *** while I was on the elliptical


I wonder the same thing. It pushes me to exercise more intensely because I can't show any weakness while they're looking at me. Yes, I'm pathetic.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate everybody right now


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

oww, my heart


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Thank god for coffee.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Thank god for coffee.


:yes It's a baddd day when I don't have my coffee!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> :yes It's a baddd day when I don't have my coffee!


I've been out for 3 days- head aches for the past 3 days, sooo bad. I got some coffee they went away :yay - I am addicted.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Please don't be hot today... .____________.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I got my telescope today! I'm gonna be the bestest star-gazing nerd that ever lived who hoards his findings until my untimely death which makes me famous...or I'll just enjoy taking in the cosmos, either way, lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Setting fire to the rain while rolling in the deep


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Note to self: don't let yourself get so depressed that you miss school.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

The one time you're actually expecting a package and the delivery truck shows up outside your home but doesn't leave anything...


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Thank god for coffee.[/QUOTE
> 
> When the devil pisses in a cup you get a black liquid,there's a name for that.
> It's called coffee.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

bottle caps make good single use ash trays


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, in my day Silent Hill games were awesomely terrifying. Now they're just awesomely terrible, like a constant downward spiral of mediocrity and disappointment. 

idk...just watching gameplay of Downpour on youtube and remembering the glory days of SH2 and 3. But maybe nostalgia does that to you.






Also, get off my lawn.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old lady, in my day Silent Hill games were awesomely terrifying. Now they're just awesomely terrible, like a constant downward spiral of mediocrity and disappointment.
> 
> idk...just watching gameplay of Downpour on youtube and remembering the glory days of SH2 and 3. But maybe nostalgia does that to you.
> 
> Also, get off my lawn.


Watching someone play a game and playing are two different things, you can't judge unless you've played it first hand, I've learned that from my disapproval of many games.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm right where I'm supposed to be, based on the things I say and do. I suppose that's fair.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Blah blah blah I feel awful


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i have a mostly free day and i'm wasting time trying to figure out what i want to do. :b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What do they call a person who doesn't get enough attention, or wants to be the absolute centre of attention in every place they go?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Why would someone who claimed to actually want to meet you not reply to your email? I feel like an idiot for putting myself out there now. Ah well, plenty of fish in the sea. *throws back fishing line* lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

heyJude said:


> Why would someone who claimed to actually want to meet you not reply to your email? I feel like an idiot for putting myself out there now. Ah well, plenty of fish in the sea. *throws back fishing line* lol


Use candy as bait.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Use candy as bait.


I think bacon would work better, no? lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

heyJude said:


> I think bacon would work better, no? lol


Hmm, I guess the muslims arent biting then. (and jews)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sitting on my couch drinking tea because I lack the energy to do anything else. Raj is sleeping on my feet. =]He always keeps me company.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I feel like I'm drowning in a pool of reckless emotions. In the uncertainty of my words and actions. In the abyss of my existence. It's so funny how some people are so blind to the fragility of life. If life is what you make it then why is it never what I want it to be? Or why does my desire to stop living doesn't die out? what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

My jaw hurts... ow. ;(


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A customer today said I was a real "people person". Omg :rofl

I'm flattered and surprised at once. Perhaps being socially anxious and being a "people person" aren't that far apart after all. Kind of like communism and fascism... Or something like that.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Why would someone who claimed to actually want to meet you not reply to your email? I feel like an idiot for putting myself out there now. Ah well, plenty of fish in the sea. *throws back fishing line* lol


Oh man, I have had that happen to me too. I'm like whoo hoo lets hang out then nothing. I know for myself I get so extremely nervous so maybe they are too and flaked out?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I'm addicted to shopping! I never thought I'd be one of "those girls".


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I think I'm addicted to shopping! I never thought I'd be one of "those girls".


Haha, I think I'm starting to have fun shopping now.  I guess for one thing, I just enjoy buying clothes and playing dress up after buying my new clothes. :um But I also like to do some walking around while I'm shopping. It makes me feel good.

I was planning on meeting a guy from SAS, but I don't think it's going to happen now. :sigh He said he was going to come and meet me but now he's not talking to me. I think he's giving me the cold shoulder. Oh well. I guess I should get out there and work hard to get a guy anyways.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Some lady came into the store earlier and caused a commotion. Was claiming that the bottle of alcohol cost $2.25, but when the manager went to go check it was actually 2/$5. She stormed out of the store and shouted, "Forget it!" Actually overheard her before the little scene mumbling to herself that she had "nothing to drink at home, just water"...say it with me now:

_First world problems!_


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Some lady came into the store earlier and caused a commotion. Was claiming that the bottle of alcohol cost $2.25, but when the manager went to go check it was actually 2/$5. She stormed out of the store and shouted, "Forget it!" Actually overheard her before the little scene mumbling to herself that she had "nothing to drink at home, just water"...say it with me now:
> 
> _First world problems!_


Because unless you're in staving or dead people don't give a crap, how sympathetic of you. While I do not agree with her behavior and never would, I still feel that "First World Problems" comment is inappropriate. We deal with rape, kidnappings, suicides, homicides, lack of jobs, people who are paid below minimum wage, stealing, gangs, and etc. So the next time someone robs your purse I'll pat the man on the purse who tells you "First World Problems".


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

An ad just popped up saying Date and Chat with lesbians and bisexuals. Umm, what is this site trying to tell me :/


----------



## bygarip01 (Mar 19, 2012)

tskler guzel paylasim olmus


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

A toast! To another week of getting out the door every morning. :drunk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Because unless you're in staving or dead people don't give a crap, how sympathetic of you. While I do not agree with her behavior and never would, I still feel that "First World Problems" comment is inappropriate. We deal with rape, kidnappings, suicides, homicides, lack of jobs, people who are paid below minimum wage, stealing, gangs, and etc. So the next time someone robs your purse I'll pat the man on the purse who tells you "First World Problems".


Complaining that there is "nothing to drink at home, only water" is definitely a first world problem. 
Rape, kidnapping, suicides, homicides, unemployment, theft...those are all-world problems.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Complaining that there is "nothing to drink at home, only water" is definitely a first world problem.
> Rape, kidnapping, suicides, homicides, unemployment, theft...those are all-world problems.


Either way that phrase holds a negative sting to it. I don't like it, I know all people truly suffer.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Some lady came into the store earlier and caused a commotion. Was claiming that the bottle of alcohol cost $2.25, but when the manager went to go check it was actually 2/$5. She stormed out of the store and shouted, "Forget it!" Actually overheard her before the little scene mumbling to herself that she had "nothing to drink at home, just water"...say it with me now:
> 
> _First world problems!_


To her credit, she did realize that was more expensive.

... or did she?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Either way that phrase holds a negative sting to it. I don't like it, I know all people truly suffer.


All people do suffer, to some degree.

Some suffer from waking up in garbage and no access to food or clean water.

Others suffer from not getting a bottle of alcohol for $2.25 instead of $2.50.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I neeed money


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

[an error occurred while processing this directive]


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> [an error occurred while processing this directive]


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

:help


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

How is this a real thing: http://tacocopter.com/

Edit: It's not a real thing. I knew it was too beautiful to be true.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Dat Coldness.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

There was a power cut all day because they are upgrading some stuff. I was expecting to find at least 1 new message after the power came back--no new messages. :/ Oh well. At least I didn't miss much.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love how on the SAS mobile app, when you tap on Friends, it says "you have no friends" before they load. Thanks for reminding me :b


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Getting my braces adjusted today. Such an unpleasant experience.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ perhaps you should buy a belt


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

_I never imagined developing an online crush on someone.

Boy, was I wrong..._

:blush


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

I haven't been myself lately. I think I'm undergoing a transformation. I hope it's for the best!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

perfume commercials are ridiculous.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

New American Reunion movie commercial/trailer with Stiffler sarcastically crapping on Twilight stole my heart.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Blah blah blah blah _blah blah blah_...is what I want to say to most people when they're talking. I could be such a glorious prick if only SA wouldn't impede me.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Happy I have support from someone special to me. Bit sad cos it means I have to cut time off.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can't stop posting things that make no sense, if you understand what I'm saying.

No, not you. I told you to shut it.

My thoughts need priests.

My liver is an alcoholic.

I find homoeroticism in sewing thimbles.

My mind is a exhaust pipe.

I need to leave here for good.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

File this chapter under: tl;dr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Now I understand what you tried to say to me, how you suffered for your sanity, and how you tried to set them free.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a Nicki minaj song stuck in my head. *cue end of days*


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Kill ALL The Threads.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It would take a really long time to explain this via a keyboard, but my large boobies may actually start physically impeding me from doing my job.

This is rather worrisome.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

"She reminds me of Annie Potts"

"It _is_ Annie Potts"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just ate some glue


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I just ate some glue


delish


----------



## joesmo (Nov 27, 2010)

my dad could beat up your dad


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:blank


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The most valuable compensation this crappy job has given me are intangible.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Most of the feeling in my lip is finally back. There is still a small part that feels numb all the time though. It's kind of strange.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Surely I'm not the only person this has happened to...but that knowledge is proving to be little comfort


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

to everyone who feels sad because of something .. just force yourself to forget .. being sad and angry won't change what already happened and it won't make your tomorrow better .... see how simple it is !


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Whoa. There is this ad in the background of Youtube and at first look I thought it was Zooey Deschanel....no it was Katy Perry.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hey wait, i'm not done talking with you yet!


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

vodka and gin, are yummy, but I only recommend drinking them if you are of age.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm going out. I hope I find enough to do to be out a long time.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm back lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It is so freaking beautiful out. Won't someone go for a walk along the seawall with me?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I often get hungry at night after I've brushed my teeth.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you enjoy being dramatic but hate drama, then is that being hypocritical? Life would just be all the more dull if I wasn't a might bit over dramatic. 
I hate cattiness & *****ing, but I love blowing things out of proportion & acting like i'm in a real life soap opera. Heh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't believe my neighbor mowed the lawn at 8pm last night. It was already dark when he started and pitchblack when he finished. Is he really that obsessed with his lawn?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radar check - I have to mow the lawn.....a month early! :fall


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know what the heck's happened still and miss and worry about her.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can't believe my neighbor mowed the lawn at 8pm last night. It was already dark when he started and pitchblack when he finished. Is he really that obsessed with his lawn?


Haha, that got a giggle out of me. 

I'm feeling kind of paranoid about MSN. There was this random woman that added me on there. I don't know how she got my account but her boobies were showing in the picture. :um Is it just me or what? lol

Well, they weren't completely showing. But she looked like a...nevermind.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That kind of night doesn't happen to me...except for last night


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Found her. Pretty much what I expected - health-related. I can sleep now.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It would have been a perfect day to go kayaking at English Bay, then go have some sushi and drinks downtown after. It's sad how I'm always fantasizing how my life should be, rather than living it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

well, it's nice to know that if you can't get what *you* want from me, then you want nothing to do with me. i need someone to talk to, and you don't care because you can't have me the way you want me. well, thanks. i guess i didn't need any more of a confirmation of the the piece of **** you really are.

and why i do i feel so ****ing sad about it? i'm finally FREE. i should be happy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My cat got outside for a few moments today, the first time her feet have ever touched the ground, I believe. This cat is scared of her own shadow, so it was pretty funny. I got her back in, and then I left for the evening. 
When I came home, she wanted back out really badly. So I put her collar around her neck, made a leash out of a shoelace, and took her out as if she were a puppy. 
I might need to record it next time.


----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

How will i look and where will i be in 10 years from now?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Standup said:


> How will i look and where will i be in 10 years from now?


You never know - that is the interesting thing about life.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Everyone likes to feel useful. Not many actually get the privilege.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

One last week to get through. Will I be able to do it? I'm not feeling too confident at the moment. Guess the only thing I can do is put my brain in order and let everything else fall wherever it does, whatever that means.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Man why didn't I remember that test until right now? It's a good thing I did though, at least I won't be completely screwed tomorrow.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Watch out for the shrimp salad


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

There's seven billion people on this planet yet so many of us feel truly alone. Solipsism at its finest.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
...
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
poop.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> There's seven billion people on this planet yet so many of us feel truly alone. Solipsism at its finest.


Yay Silentcliche! I have not seen you around much homie! Hugs! Boobs-smushing-into-your-chest hugs!


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I think if I wait till morning to throw the clothes in the dryer -- they may not smell so fresh. Sigh. It feels so far away when you're tired.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> well, it's nice to know that if you can't get what *you* want from me, then you want nothing to do with me. i need someone to talk to, and you don't care because you can't have me the way you want me. well, thanks. i guess i didn't need any more of a confirmation of the the piece of **** you really are.
> 
> and why i do i feel so ****ing sad about it? i'm finally FREE. i should be happy.


maybe not. :afr


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*A trick to transform fear - Lesson 38:*

So apparently we cannot access the part of our brain that controls fear and the part that controls.... (wait for it)... 'gratitude' at the same time. 
So this simple lesson is to remember that if you want to leave a state of fear, focus on what you are grateful for. By waking a feeling of gratitude you will find fear melting into the distance.

If you are coaching someone who is in a fearful state of mind, gently ask questions that direct an awareness of gratitude. That way you can support a person to move out of fear and into a more supportive state.

*Meditation* -

The next time you are able to go for a walk - around a garden or even through a shopping mall, try this beautiful and easy process.
Close your eyes for a few minutes before hand and set your intention to walk slowly and with each step to name in your mind something that you are grateful for.

Every step name something that you feel grateful for, past or present, big or small and let it flow. Walk for as long as it feels good to, naming whatever comes to mind with each step. Stop if need be to find a new gratitude thought.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

The idea of puking one's brains out seems incredibly cathartic. Will have to try it sometime.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The price of crying is two damp eyes!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder what a screwdriver through the brain feels like.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

falling down said:


> I wonder what a screwdriver through the brain feels like.


The brain itself cannot sense pain, since it has no nerve endings. Though, you'd feel everything else.


----------



## HammerAndLife (Mar 17, 2012)

I think my self esteem should be improving. Maybe it is slightly, and ever slowly. I think I need more of it to reassess what should be important to me and what is and make changes in my life and character. I need to do this without restraint.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

There's nothing like a bad dream to force you to wake up and study for an upcoming math quiz. Thank you nightmare. :/


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

What a strange night :troll


----------



## Red Duke (Feb 2, 2012)

I paid my friend out at work today because he emailed me some 'funny' links to look at but I thought they weren't funny. I told him his standards had dropped. I think I offended him but I don't really know. Small things like that really bother me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's slowly but surely getting cooler here. i even have a blanket wrapped around me in anticipation.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to have sex....NOW!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to have sex . . . eventually.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I am pissed off at ljsecret. Why is this "mod" has deleted all of the comments on every single post. Makes me not even wanna look at it anymore. I can't believe they did that. Up and deleted every ones secrets. Geezzzzz.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i really missed this place


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I've got the smell of formalin in my nostrils, and the taste of brains in my mouth.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT are you yelling about? I f***ing hate kids.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate not figuring out who deleted me.


----------



## EccentricSquirrel (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I'm the slowest comment replier on earth, even though I type relatively fast. OTL


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You have not let go, and that concerns me.

Also, it's getting coldddd, winter is nigh!


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I've always wanted to hear what that voice inside my head would sound like in real life. You know, that voice that's not really a voice that forms thoughts , reads books, essentially your brain. I wanna know what my soul sounds like, man.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I hate not figuring out who deleted me.


If you're talking about this site, if you click 'edit friends list', you will see a list of contacts. The ones who have the 'friend' box unchecked are ones who used to be on your friends list but aren't any more. Then you can have your vengeance. (Or whatever.)


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Life is really, really hard. But for some reason I feel like I can overcome whatever crap it flings my way, as long as the people I love never leave me.

Also helps that I have some financial freedom due to family & teenage savings :/


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> If you're talking about this site, if you click 'edit friends list', you will see a list of contacts. The ones who have the 'friend' box unchecked are ones who used to be on your friends list but aren't any more. Then you can have your vengeance. (Or whatever.)


Oh wow, I didn't know that thanks.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I like smelling my own breath after eating onions.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I never cease to be suspicious when people are nice to me.

My boss just emailed me back and was very understanding about my health problem. I would think he would have been angry or annoyed.

In fact, why IS he so understanding? I've been working while so sick my customers were getting angry at me. I expected something like "So I hired damaged goods? Were you hiding this from me at the interview?" or something like that. Or "What a freaking bother, this girl. I regret hiring you."

Instead, he's soothing in his email, tells me he's glad to have me, that he and my manager will be as accommodating as possible, and wishes me the best. 

Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> I was reminded of my Pikachu stuffed animal today... so I searched and searched for it..... I found it. :3


I found mine first :3


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Optimism is in appreciating that there will always be a bottom-up force and a top-down force in any human organization, that these need each other to thrive. The state and citizens are always in tension, constantly negotiating, like id and super ego, and from it human consciousness develops in a natural progression through history. As they say in BSG (and Peter Pan apparently), all this has happened before, and all this will happen again.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> If you're talking about this site, if you click 'edit friends list', you will see a list of contacts. The ones who have the 'friend' box unchecked are ones who used to be on your friends list but aren't any more. Then you can have your vengeance. (Or whatever.)


Damn it! I thought I was the only one..:bah


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'll give myself a c- for dropping the ball late in the day


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have broken a nail.

I am upset about this.

I am upset that I am upset about this.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You know that moment where you realize that what you're doing is stupid, but you keep doing it because you like to ruin your own life? 

No? 

Oh...guess it's just me then.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Won't do it for me, but for someone else you do...

WOW, **** you.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Whoa, venus was way bright tonight. I gotta pay more attention to the night sky.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

That chocolate and mint granola bar was nastyuke


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a knife to slaughter the last remnants of social desire. I'm ritually slitting its throat, stabbing its heart out, puncturing its lungs, slicing off its tongue, then drawing and quartering it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Omg, I am still up 

There is this bird that chirps through the whole night. I feel like calling him a name...Nightsky? Vampire? Not really good with names. Night bird...how original.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish facebook would blow up, not blow up like your twitter is blowing up, I mean literally blow up and never come back again. Oh and it can also take myspace and twitter with it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

When I was little, things like mouthwash, toothpaste, and lotion seemed to last _forever_.

(Pretty recently, I thought, I got two huge bottles of Listerine, and now the second one is almost empty.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i am so tired. that's all my brain is full of. tired. sleep. snooze. blankets. cat fur.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jumbo carrot cake muffins with vanilla icing on top, delectable!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My appointment with a therapist is scheduled for 9 months from now. That's _really_ helpful.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a robot. Bloop bleep bop blab bee blong bleep boop bappety bliobnldk. :blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I want to be brave.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Cute little guy!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ awwwwww so tiny! :eek



I think my hair secretly hates me. And by secretly I mean publicly.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll die for my own sins, thanks a lot.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hahaha: http://screenshotsofdespair.tumblr.com/


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

You are never too old or too sick to enjoy drumstick lollies


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel a little better.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> You are never too old or too sick to enjoy drumstick lollies


f yeah!
------
My turn to cook tonight....hmmm what to cook!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It turns out a little bit of anxiety was all I needed to focus straight for five minutes and put together two words in a coherent sentence! But not too much though.

Ftl.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Today I put bacon in a customer's sandwich that wasn't supposed to have it. I wonder if that's something they'll complain to my boss over, or be delighted that they got free bacon.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Why does Mount and Blade: With Fire and Sword have so many bugs in the mechanics? It would be a bada$$ game if they actually patch this crap. *sigh* Back to Civilization V it is. Hmmm, or I could just look at the gif that Pita posted some more. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

in a dream i saw someone i barely knew and will probably never see again. what could this mean?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sick of starting things that I don't fini


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

adding one hour to my usual alarm. so sweet


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

estoy cansado, pero no puedo dormir.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I got me the fixin's of a good meal.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

I really liked what someone was wearing today. I wonder where they got it from? I'd love to know.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I really should change my username. but I haven't decided on a good name yet. :/


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

How about Ignatz Poppadopoulis?


----------



## HammerAndLife (Mar 17, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Jumbo carrot cake muffins with vanilla icing on top, delectable!


Mmm, delectamable. *Homer voice*


----------



## HammerAndLife (Mar 17, 2012)

LostIdentity said:


> Everybody has the power and the right to recreate themselves.


I like this.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Glad I got buzzed & talked about stuff. Was nice talking to her tonight.


----------



## HammerAndLife (Mar 17, 2012)

Deleted two accounts (one of which has had a profound impact on my life and not necessarily a good one) here on the cyberspace and damn, I gotta say it feels pretty good man! Time to move forward


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So what does it mean if a large hard lump appears on the back of your hand and gradually deflates over the course of the day leaving a slighty red sore patch around which later develops a kind of bruise or discolouration of the skin? Am I dying? 

Also, grammar fans, should there be any commas in the first question?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My head hurts!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

After bragging for so long to my brother and friends that I'm never sick, it's a pretty good joke life is playing on me that I'd be sick for a month+ straight to (brief) points of delirium. 

Ugh if one day I have nothing else in life to be grateful for, I would be grateful for my loved ones and health. After going without them the past month I have never longed for them more.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

I wish we could genetically engineer a house cat sized lion, I'd have two as pets.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> Also, grammar fans, should there be any commas in the first question?


Use commas when you feel like it, man. **** the police!

2005 was a good year for music.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

its not sexy at all!!! electricity makes me insnae! *fake concerned voice* why crybaby whyyy???? heres why *rips shirt open revealing sexyness* electricity killed me parents!! (my thoughts ohhhhh so lightening killed them) *fake gasp* they died in the electric chair?!? 

wtf they still had those around??????


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm so anxious I'm going to puke uke


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

So many old people on the interenttt my, eyes- they burnnn D:


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the word ****face,does that make me weird??


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The receptionist at the docs office was pretty & pleasant


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I get to watch 2 six month olds today....I absolutely love babies. Especially when you can hand them back.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

"I don't care what you say anymore, this is MY life. Go ahead with your own life, leave me aloooone."


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> So what does it mean if a large hard lump appears on the back of your hand and gradually deflates over the course of the day leaving a slighty red sore patch around which later develops a kind of bruise or discolouration of the skin? Am I dying?
> 
> Also, grammar fans, should there be any commas in the first question?


It means it's time to make an appointment with your GP, it's probably a benign sac of fluid or something. Go get it checked out quicksnap.

**** grammar.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> So what does it mean if a large hard lump appears on the back of your hand and gradually deflates over the course of the day leaving a slighty red sore patch around which later develops a kind of bruise or discolouration of the skin? Am I dying?
> 
> Also, grammar fans, should there be any commas in the first question?


You could throw them in after "day" and "patch" if you like. Or not. I prefer not.

I'd probably be more useful if I could answer the first question.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The recent increased number of troll threads can only mean one thing....THE END TIMES ARE UPON US!!!!!!!!!!


Jesus take the wheel. This ship is going down.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Why is fiberglass called fiberglass if it's not actual glass?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

falling down said:


> Why is fiberglass called fiberglass if it's not actual glass?


Because it's a material which is reinforced by fibers of glass.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

My dreams have become so vivid it's difficult to distinguish between reality and what I've dreamt. 
Even presently I'm wondering whether a certain conversation I'm thinking of actually happened, or was just something that had been in a dream of mine last night.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Radiata said:


> My dreams have become so vivid it's difficult to distinguish between reality and what I've dreamt.
> Even presently I'm wondering whether a certain conversation I'm thinking of actually happened, or was just something that had been in a dream of mine last night.


Ah that's a terrible state to be in.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Because it's a material which is reinforced by fibers of glass.


But it's not glass, it's fiber.



Radiata said:


> My dreams have become so vivid it's difficult to distinguish between reality and what I've dreamt.
> Even presently I'm wondering whether a certain conversation I'm thinking of actually happened, or was just something that had been in a dream of mine last night.


I'll be needing 100,000.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i like you still, i always will. i wish i could tell you.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

falling down said:


> But it's not glass, it's fiber.


It is glass, just very thin strands of it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I made it through humpday! Now 16 more hours of work and I can finally go see the doctor, watch hockey/soccer, have lunch with friends, get ****-faced- whatever that's not work!

Also, mad respect to people who do this for a living, full-time all year for many years. I don't think I can make it even through a few months (whether by my choice or not). I'm halfway to being comatose by the end of every shift :afr


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I saw a jerk from high school on the street a couple of days ago. I swear it was him. I don't know what he was doing in my city.

And then later that day, I passed some guy. He looked at me longer than normal, and after he passed I started thinking that he looked like one of my old bullies, one that I know lives in my city. I'm not sure if it was him, but it could have been. 

Why are all the jerks from my past migrating to my city? Am I emitting poindextrose in my sweat which is being sensed by all the bullies?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ospi said:


> It is glass, just very thin strands of it.


Lies, all lies.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

The clearest thing I remember of my dream last night was exclaiming, "I am myself!" It was a liberating epiphany at the time. :sus


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i had no idea that when people use this " ^ " in the beginning of the sentence .. that means they direct their words to the above member .. i realized that lately .. i did that many times without knowing what it means .. i am sure caused disasters ..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

O_O That was scary, until I figured out the logical explanation.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Too much gin with my valium. Leaving the toilet seat up before I go to bed. Just in case I need to hurl in the night. You know.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

LostIdentity said:


> What was the logical explanation?
> :sus


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

pita said:


> Too much gin with my valium. Leaving the toilet seat up before I go to bed. Just in case I need to hurl in the night. You know.


Ya know, I offered to be your room-mate, in your kick-*** "apartment therapy" thread...if you had done the right thing and said yes, I could be nice and take care of you if you do get sick. Just sayin...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love you all. Now can someone pick me up some pancakes? Thanks.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

huh said:


> I love you all. Now can someone pick me up some pancakes? Thanks.


okay. :heart


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yummie, artichoke!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

lyssado707 said:


> Yummie, artichoke!


ewww

ps, your cat pics made me tear remembering 4 cats that passed away over the last few years, 2 as recently as within the last year to 2 years. They were such cuties.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Coincidence said:


> i had no idea that when people use this " ^ " in the beginning of the sentence .. that means they direct their words to the above member .. i realized that lately .. i did that many times without knowing what it means .. i am sure caused disasters ..


lmao



lyssado707 said:


> Yummie, artichoke!


mmmm artichoke


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


He looks like he wants a penis that big.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

the model I have in my brain of how people behave is laughably out of sync with reality


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Just got back from the taco truck. I'm in heaven. mmmm


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

the cheat said:


> Ya know, I offered to be your room-mate, in your kick-*** "apartment therapy" thread...if you had done the right thing and said yes, I could be nice and take care of you if you do get sick. Just sayin...


Well I learned my lesson. (And didn't get sick after all, yesssss!)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i also like artichokes.

and damn, i have a lot of work to do. x_x


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Finally starting to get sleepy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Stoner dog <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

@[email protected]


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ok I need to stop spamming with funny gifs now...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ok... i lied.. this is the last gif


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

One moreeeee


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Alright sorry for spamming :rain - haha.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> :twak


LOL was that bop for me ..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> LOL was that bop for me ..


Maaaaaaaybe :b hehe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Maaaaaaaybe :b hehe


:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :cry


 I take the bopping back then! :squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> I take the bopping back then! :squeeze


:yay

And haha, I made you spam the thread too :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :yay
> 
> And haha, I made you spam the thread too :b


I guess you're right! :rain...I guess that means I have to bop myself :cry


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> I guess you're right! :rain...I guess that means I have to bop myself :cry


HAHAHA ! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> HAHAHA ! :boogie:boogie:boogie


:mum, now Im giving you a boppa! :twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> :mum, now Im giving you a boppa! :twak


:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :cry


Not falling for that again! :no


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Use commas when you feel like it, man. **** the police!





JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> **** grammar.


Well now I feel bad for grammar. It's not inherently evil but some people give it a bad name. I think today should be "Hug Grammar" day. You don't have to use it properly but be nice to it.



pita said:


> You could throw them in after "day" and "patch" if you like. Or not. I prefer not.
> 
> I'd probably be more useful if I could answer the first question.


That's interesting because in my first draft there were commas all over the place but not after "day" or "patch". I'm considering abstaining from commas altogether to avoid any mishaps relating to over-use. Neglect isn't as bad.

Or maybe I'll get a life. Who knows.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

spam.spam.spam.spam


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Love always motivates me to do well in highlighted success in my life. 

Its really important. I dont know why. Things has happened in the past and it was cos of love.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

it really amazes me that even thick c**ts are allowed to have a licence to drive a vehicle. 

Its the only time i dont have SA is when i'm driving my car but god help anyone who drives into me, a few times today i've had cars nearly run into me, it must be the sun in their eyes, but i don't give a **** SLOW DOWN IF YOU CANT SEE WHERE YOU'RE GOING, if you run into me, i will take u for every penny, and i mean it.

i dont understand why some drivers think they can drive what ever way they like. 

Then again i get awful road rage when i see someone taking the piss. I dont want my car damaged thank you very much, i paid alot of money for my beautiful car, so take your ****e driving and do it somewhere else you f***ing haemorroid.

Today i seen the car infront of me drive through a set of right lights in one of the busiest cross-roads in town, and nearly caused a pile up in the other side, there was 4 lanes of cars coming his way, how are people like this allowed to drive? Thick thick people. 
I was hoping a cop nearby would pull him for dangerous driving.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

whiterabbit said:


> Well now I feel bad for grammar. It's not inherently evil but some people give it a bad name. I think today should be "Hug Grammar" day. You don't have to use it properly but be nice to it.
> 
> That's interesting because in my first draft there were commas all over the place but not after "day" or "patch". I'm considering abstaining from commas altogether to avoid any mishaps relating to over-use. Neglect isn't as bad.
> 
> Or maybe I'll get a life. Who knows.


Pff, lives--who needs them!

I vote in favour of fewer commas.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> it really amazes me that even thick c**ts are allowed to have a licence to drive a vehicle.
> 
> Its the only time i dont have SA is when i'm driving my car but god help anyone who drives into me, a few times today i've had cars nearly run into me, it must be the sun in their eyes, but i don't give a **** SLOW DOWN IF YOU CANT SEE WHERE YOU'RE GOING, if you run into me, i will take u for every penny, and i mean it.
> 
> ...


lol you do come across some total morons on the road, one wonders how they get their licences in the first place. I have a habit now that when i stop behind a car in traffic, I watch my rear view mirror like a hawk at the ready to pull out of the way if they look like they are not going to stop.

Also, tailgaters can go **** off.


----------



## EccentricSquirrel (Feb 23, 2012)

I bet if people found a way to trap air, it wouldn't be free anymore.
You didn't do anything for your air, so why would you be allowed to breathe it?
If you didn't have enough money to afford air, you would die.

Yep, I know this would never happen and our governments would never do such a thing because they're _such_ nice people and they do everything for our benefit.
It's just some musings, a joke. o 3o A random one at that. haha


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

artynerd said:


> Love always motivates me to do well in highlighted success in my life.
> 
> Its really important. I dont know why. Things has happened in the past and it was cos of love.


I soo agree. Nothing has given me strength like the knowledge of knowing I'm loved, there are people who worry and would cry over me, and that they will be there for as long as they live. I'm goin' through it right now- despite the pain I'm happy at the end of my days.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ :squeeze

-------

Woke up with a huge tangle in my hair this morning. I spent about 45mins trying to untangle it, until finally admitting defeat and cutting the knot out. :[ Boo!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I corrected the grammar and proof read the letter twice the noose is not loose so I have everything precise. :blah


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

nope


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

A Flock of Seagulls were visionaries, way ahead of their time. That or complete luckboxes. Still not sure which one.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I really want a cookie right now u_u


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Does it matter what you do, if someone else doesn't validate it?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

having such a productive day.


..

someone take my temperature.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe I have successfully pushed away every person who ever voluntarily cared about me. Finally...


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

I envy the me of the past.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

A game that I'm not sure I wanted to finish.....but the ending....well I finally beat it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a little bit of both, I suppose that makes a balance of sorts


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn

Made you yawn :kma


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Apparently I can't access Yahoo on the library because it's a "Japanese porn site" :wtf


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have 4 mods on my page- that gives me a panic :cry


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

meehhhhhh...I don't really feel like driving back to the bay area today. I promised my sis I'd hang out with her while her dog is having surgery, but I totally forget it's scheduled for today. Really not in the mood to make the 2 hr drive right now...But I did promise, and she offered to reimburse me for gas, which was nice of her. 

But still...meeeehhhhhh.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I have 4 mods on my page- that gives me a panic :cry


It's because we luuuuvvv you .

Anyways...I've never wanted a Friday to go by so slowly. Please 5:00 don't ever get here :/.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear college: you're going to have to spare my sister for a moment because I forget how to make french toast, and that's just sad. So you see why this is important.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> It's because we luuuuvvv you .
> 
> Anyways...I've never wanted a Friday to go by so slowly. Please 5:00 don't ever get here :/.


:mushy

Why do you want it to go slowly?


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Can everybody just be quiet for a second.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :mushy
> 
> Why do you want it to go slowly?


I have a date . I wish I hadn't agreed to this, but I can't back out now.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I need to make love...soon.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Just found a bunch of stuff I wrote back in 2008, it's embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

Life is so weird


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> I have a date . I wish I hadn't agreed to this, but I can't back out now.


Ohhhhhh you have to tell me how it goes :eek


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Megaman 1 is indeed hard.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Megaman 1 is indeed hard.


loooool


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Just found a bunch of stuff I wrote back in 2008, it's embarrassingly bad.


You should share it with us :clap

Just got Quiet: The Power of Introverts in a World That Can't Stop Talking. I'm not going to let anyone see me reading it.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I made it through the week!! ... reward please?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A customer finally asked me, "Are you okay?" at work today during one of my allergy attacks. When I told him what was wrong, his expression was like . Asked me if I was taking medications, etc.

Thanks dude. I appreciated that.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Some guy in front of me at CVS just tried to buy $700 worth of lottery tickets :eyes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

steelmyhead said:


> I made it through the week!! ... reward please?


*reward*


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

It's all in my power ain't it? Nobody's stopping me, only my own mental barriers. So I need to destroy those *****es. As long as I'm alive I'll keep moving forward with a positive attitude.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been really disinterested in Canucks games lately. I turn on the radio simply to hear hockey, but don't really pay attention to what's going on. I just want to hear hockey. Don't know if it's the team or me that's causing this apathy.

I know my interest will bounce back during playoffs (probably) but for now I don't really care unless it's against specific teams.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds rubber duckie very creepy? :sus


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I need more milk chocolate truffles!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone else have to read sentences and words over and over again to get through your head and make it perfect and I can make sense of it? I have to read words carefully until my head gets it. If I don't I get anxiety...ughhhhhh. It bothers me.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

So i was putting pepper in my noodle and by accident the entire pepper thing dropped in my noodle, thats about 4$ worth of pepper, it is A LOT of pepper, not my food just taste pepper but im so hungry il just eat it, i had this happen with salt once XD


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the one thing i really want to do is be with you. nothing else is even giving me the slightest bit of pleasure. sigh.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm listening to music & feeling at peace for the first time in over an year.  I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Estelle said:


> You should share it with us :clap


Hahaha, nope.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> Am I the only one who finds rubber duckie very creepy? :sus


Just the duck? I find Ernie kinda creepy.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

... I don't even like the buried life. :stu


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate seeing people tweet complaints about working on the weekend. Makes me feel lazy.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That guy doesn't have much of a mind. :no

I still slept in too late this morning....noon. :fall


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Longway North isn't set to come out 'til 2015, but holy cats is the trailer ever gorgeous:


----------



## joesmo (Nov 27, 2010)

i like crabby patties


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Kyle Turris is so damn adorable. What big blue eyes he has, and he looks and speaks so shyly. What a cutie-pie :heart


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

joesmo said:


> i like crabby patties


sponge bob, is it you?


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd love a wee Vespa. Scoot scoot!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Kyle Turris is so damn adorable. What big blue eyes he has, and he looks and speaks so shyly. What a cutie-pie :heart


Doesn't hurt that he's also high profile and rich I guess eh?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I suppose that is the last time I put faith in anyone. I now vow to never trust another person again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

frump. frump. frump.

blah


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hpmt


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Doesn't hurt that he's also high profile and rich I guess eh?


Didn't take those into account, honest :lol

And high profile? I'm far from a hater but he hasn't exactly done much in the League.
-

The Caps-Union game was so boring I actually went to do the dishes and vacuum. Twitter confirmed that I hadn't missed much -.-


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Didn't take those into account, honest :lol
> 
> And high profile? I'm far from a hater but he hasn't exactly done much in the League.
> 
> Also: The Caps-Union game was so boring I actually went to do the dishes and vacuum. Twitter confirmed that I hadn't missed much -.-


He's still an NHL hockey player...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> He's still an NHL hockey player...


Yeah I know. But still being rich/famous has nothing to do with him being so cute and lovable


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Yeah I know. But still being rich/famous has nothing to do with him being so cute and lovable


Would you say the same if you saw him sleeping in an alley way or begging for change so he can download an mp3?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Would you say the same if you saw him sleeping in an alley way or begging for change so he can download an mp3?


The former yes. The latter no. Still don't see your point though.

Edit: Never mind, I do see what you're trying to get at. Fame and money are nonfactors when it comes to attraction for me though :b I prefer to make my own money and I'm a low-key gal


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Everytime I order a small item off the net & they send it in a box 3 times it's size


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

falling down said:


> Would you say the same if you saw him sleeping in an alley way or begging for change so he can download an mp3?





CoastalSprite said:


> The former yes. The latter no. Still don't see your point though.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I do see what you're trying to get at. Fame and money are nonfactors when it comes to attraction for me though :b I prefer to make my own money and I'm a low-key gal


:lol

A soft-spoken sports athlete is like the epitome of what a girl looks for in a guy. Totally put together, successful, and confident, but not overconfident enough that he's off-puttingly arrogant.

You can't blame a girl for ogling a professional sports athlete.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> :lol
> 
> A soft-spoken sports athlete is like the epitome of what a girl looks for in a guy. Totally put together, successful, and confident, but not overconfident enough that he's off-puttingly arrogant.
> 
> You can't blame a girl for ogling a professional sports athlete.


Not fair... I wouldn't say the same for Hamhuis or Hodgson, who fit the description as well. So there :b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

CoastalSprite said:


> Not fair... I wouldn't say the same for Hamhuis or Hodgson, who fit the description as well. So there :b


Are they actually good looking though? 'Cause that's a pretty important part of the equation that I left out... BIG part of whether or not they're gonna be oggle-able!

I suppose it depends on your personal preferences too, if you want to get REALLY detailed about it


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I guess a night and a half of quiet were better than nothing...

I find it harder to tolerate babies...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Are they actually good looking though? 'Cause that's a pretty important part of the equation that I left out... BIG part of whether or not they're gonna be oggle-able!
> 
> I suppose it depends on your personal preferences too, if you want to get REALLY detailed about it


Yeesh you guys are making it complicated :b I just like how innocent Turris looks and the fact that his personality matches that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Life is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

bigblue38 said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates.


Really, I find it more akin to a carton of rotten eggs


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This is not a good day.

DISTRACT ME, SAS.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

This will either be the beginning of great things to come in the future or the end of it all. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

daylight savings ended = sad nikki


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> This is not a good day.
> 
> DISTRACT ME, SAS.


So.. what is your zodiac sign? Oh and random thought, of course girls wouldn't be attracted to homeless guy, it's not all about money. Homelessness is the extreme end of the spectrum, something which doesn't factor in the dating situation.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

moju came up and sat on my lap before. yay, he loves me. <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Who just walked into the doorframe of my bedroom & smashed my head? 

Yeah, I did, lol

Good to know my motor skills are top notch, haha


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist stop procrastinating for crying out loud. FOR CRYING OUT LOUD.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

That was an entertaining thread. Oh well.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This day sucks terribly. And, it shouldn't. It's my day off.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

These Riedel glasses were TOTALLY WORTH THE MONEY.

Never thought I'd get excited about stemware.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

sanria22 said:


> So.. what is your zodiac sign?


I am a Virgo!!

You know, the one that rules all the others :b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

melissa75 said:


> This day sucks terribly. And, it shouldn't. It's my day off.


How did your date go?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> How did your date go?


It went good . But, he was supposed to text me about something in particular today, and he hasn't. So, maybe it went bad.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"Adblock now shows you cats instead of ads!" :clap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I hate being kicked out of my room for my aunt -____-


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Maybe smoking in the rain was a bad idea. :troll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I feel I should be doing something other then being on SAS...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I been catching a lot of flak about my dislike of top sheets lately.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So I've drunk 4 355mL cans of Brisk Fruit Punch in an effort to energize myself to work on this paper.

I do not feel so good.

Edit: Oh yeah and a box of Kraft Dinner and some perogies.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you Americans and your top sheets - what purpose do they serve?? Here's the thing - why have all that extra fabric lying around, just waiting to wind itself around you, cramping your sleeping style? Look, just drive down to the local whatever-Mart and get just the bottom sheet, a duvet, and a duvet cover and leave it at that. every week or so, take off the damn duvet cover and wash it with the useful bottom sheet. when you want to change it up, get a new duvet cover. save yourselves the hassle of having to get a whole new sheet set - just a couple of white fitted sheets, duvet, cover, and your DONE - like roping a calf! why do you people have to make things so damn difficult!!



AAaaannd breathe.......


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^I've never understood that either.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Soo.... Now that I'm awake I'm going to buy myself some breakfast, get back here and finish my school work. This is going to happen now. GO.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^go. Now. Do it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I need a hug.


----------



## Missle (Jul 3, 2011)

When I get a sore throat, I can eat two boxes of banana Popsicles. They have to be banana.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I need a hug.


Huggies!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why am I so lucky?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

RORY: No. Those are purple.
LORELAI: Yes, purple is festive.
RORY: I can't have purple.
LORELAI: Yes you can, they're on sale.
RORY: I'm going to a serious school now, I need serious paper.
LORELAI: Paper's paper.
RORY: Not at Chilton.
LORELAI: Alright, fine. Here is your serious paper.
RORY: Thank you.
LORELAI: Ooh and here are you somber highlighters, your maudlin pencils, your manic-depressive pens.
RORY: Mom
LORELAI: Now these erasers are on lithium so they may seem cheerful but we actually caught them trying to shove themselves in the pencil sharpener earlier.
RORY: I'm going home now.
LORELAI: No wait! We're going to stage an intervention with the neon post-its and make them give up their wacky crazy ways.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Orrrr I could just make it an all-nighter. Offer still stands.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I feared my Post count was to high- then I looked at IllusinoOfHappiness and Leno's and said- it's to low :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One.

April Freakin' Fools Day.

From April 1, 1997 - fifteen years ago today. Wheel of Fortune. :lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Missle said:


> When I get a sore throat, I can eat two boxes of banana Popsicles. They have to be banana.


 That is logical - if they weren't banana then they would not be banana popsicles.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> you Americans and your top sheets - what purpose do they serve?? Here's the thing - why have all that extra fabric lying around, just waiting to wind itself around you, cramping your sleeping style? Look, just drive down to the local whatever-Mart and get just the bottom sheet, a duvet, and a duvet cover and leave it at that. every week or so, take off the damn duvet cover and wash it with the useful bottom sheet. when you want to change it up, get a new duvet cover. save yourselves the hassle of having to get a whole new sheet set - just a couple of white fitted sheets, duvet, cover, and your DONE - like roping a calf! why do you people have to make things so damn difficult!!
> 
> AAaaannd breathe.......


In the US it is getting harder to buy individuals sheets. Everything is sold in "sheet sets" which consist of a flat sheet, a fitted sheet and 2 pillow cases. I sleep on a water bed and use 2 flat sheets. Fitted sheets will not fit a water bed. I checked at half a dozen places before finally find a place that sold the individual sheets.

As for the top sheet winding around you, I just tuck one side in and have no problem.

On a completely unrelated and random note: Frosted, chocolate chunk brownies for breakfast are delicious!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

why are you adding me to facebook? =/


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

leonardess said:


> you Americans and your top sheets - what purpose do they serve?? Here's the thing - why have all that extra fabric lying around, just waiting to wind itself around you, cramping your sleeping style? Look, just drive down to the local whatever-Mart and get just the bottom sheet, a duvet, and a duvet cover and leave it at that. every week or so, take off the damn duvet cover and wash it with the useful bottom sheet. when you want to change it up, get a new duvet cover. save yourselves the hassle of having to get a whole new sheet set - just a couple of white fitted sheets, duvet, cover, and your DONE - like roping a calf! why do you people have to make things so damn difficult!!
> 
> AAaaannd breathe.......


What a coincidence. I've been stressing out about this all week. Well, not really stressing, but I've had some enlightenment! I was too lazy to put the top sheet on my bed, so I've been sleeping with just the fitted sheet and my duvet. I have slept so amazingly good :con. I didn't even put the pillowcases on my covers. Now I feel like I have to sleep this way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taxes

TAXES .... and the Estate form :fall


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Spend all sunday afternoon watching a colony of ants pick apart a bologna sandwich and carry it back to the nest = foreveralone


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why am I so unintrested in living?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Taxes
> 
> TAXES .... and the Estate form :fall


No estate tax! Why? Because I have been LIVING in the house I INHERITED!

It only goes into play if I sell the house as part of the estate. Since the title is in my and my brother's name - it's not a factor.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Why did this get locked?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Why did this get locked?


I didn't see what was written in here before it got locked, but probably to clean some posts and, I guess, to prevent people from quoting those posts while the mod was doing their thing and such.


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

I want to have sex with everyone in my age range


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, I really need to read things thoroughly before I start freaking out. I'm still confused as to why my transaction isn't reading "complete" though. Why is it pending until the 4th? It wouldn't have let me pay for the item if I had insufficient funds. What a pain in the ***. All for a pair of damn earphones! This was so much easier last time. What gives? Confused. So confused.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My knee itches...make it stop :|


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I hope I didn't **** things up... I _really_ want this to work out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay Lokai my landlord's cat has spent the whole day in my suite cuddling with me yay cat cuddles yay yay!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The voices in my head are telling me to put bacon on all the things.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

LostIdentity said:


> For those of you who dont know what normal is, please follow these simple steps.


Brilliant.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know what I'm doing.

Right now I just want to get drunk at a bar with a good friend. Depression is melancholy without its charms, or something like that. I don't know which it is I'm feeling.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

post.

EDIT: The system is finally letting me post :con


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I am determined to find a way to enjoy my life by my lonesome. the dalai lama is full of it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Went out for Chinese food, my fortune cookie made fun of me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Can guys be labeled as "full-figured"?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

....did I just see that tuts gave herself a permanent ban?

I am sad!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*tutliputli







*

*User Requested Permanent Ban*

:|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ....did I just see that tuts gave herself a permanent ban?
> 
> I am sad!


Jesus, beat me by a minute.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Bahahaaaa yay I win!

....nope, still sad.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I heard rumors, but I wonder why she did


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

gah, so annoying. 

ill have some bacon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

what????/ mum banned herself?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Yeah, I just saw this as well. I am making the saddest frowny face.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

: o If she's reading this from _SAS heaven_, I wish her good luck and I hope she's ok.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

MindOverMood said:


> *tutliputli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hahahaha you're so cute.

bachiri desu!



<:


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Oogly boogly!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Women. This is the closest I've ever been to understanding one & I'm still clueless


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

The Rock is awesome.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Feeling creepy because of creeping the 18 group. Joined two times before and left each time because I couldn't stop giggling nervously at the posts. 
:afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Again!


Oh- she will come back. They all come back... they always do.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Why is it that when I think to myself I want to eat more healthy it's someone's birthday, and there's cake. Lots of cake.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't like florals much... but that's nice... I like the solid in contrast with the flowers, especially since it's a darker shade.  Hug


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

*keepsputtingpeopleonignorelistwhenIseethey'refrommycountrybecauseI'mafraidofthemknowingwhoIamortryingtotalktome-feelsbad-butno-notreally-Idon'tfeelbadaboutitatall* 
:troll


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Stilla said:


> *keepsputtingpeopleonignorelistwhenIseethey'refrommycountrybecauseI'mafraidofthemknowingwhoIamortryingtotalktome-feelsbad-butno-notreally-Idon'tfeelbadaboutitatall*
> :troll


That's odd.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> That's odd.


Thank you :hug


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Thank you :hug


what I meant to say was that's mean. D:


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

How great would it be to keep my current salary but roll all prices back to what they were 20 years ago?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> what I meant to say was that's mean. D:


I don't think it's mean. :b
Because most people scare me so when I found out they live closer to me that fear get stronger that's it. Putting someone on ignore is just a way of protecting myself from that fear. Avoidance ya know. Maybe not healthy though.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Stilla said:


> I don't think it's mean. :b
> Because most people scare me so when I found out they live closer to me that fear get stronger that's it. Putting someone on ignore is just a way of protecting myself from that fear. Avoidance ya know. Maybe not healthy though.


Okay well you might miss out on meeting a nice person, up to you.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> Okay well you might miss out on meeting a nice person, up to you.


Indeed up to me


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel a bit cold this morning. i wish my cat would come and warm me.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tweet tweet.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ew, I've started calling people ''honey'' like the old nurses.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Glacial said:


> How great would it be to keep my current salary but roll all prices back to what they were 20 years ago?


Ebay store?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Tweet tweet.


I wish twitter would die.



diamondheart89 said:


> Ew, I've started calling people ''honey'' like the old nurses.


This would melt my heart.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in a horrible mood today and I'm not sure why.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Ew, I've started calling people ''honey'' like the old nurses.


The world needs more of that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish I had went to an American university with a good basketball program, I'd apply to be the random short white guy who does nothing but high fives the good players and swings a towel from the bench...I'd also always be in my warm-up outfit.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Other people might think my cooking is hideous, but I find it delicious. The world just can't handle my awesomeness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So basically I can choose my own hours now. This is pretty awesome, but at the same time I'm horrible at making decisions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Life is just an illusion, close your eyes for a minute and its like you never existed.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It happens once but rarely twice. It happens once but rarely twice.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been brushing lightly over the area where my gums have been sore due to brushing too hard, and now the base of those teeth are so yellow, it looks like I've got corn stuck in my teeth. :um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh sweet heavenly moses I love perogies.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

learning a language feels so rewarding. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

6000th post oh yeah baby OH YEAH.

I give myself a rare boogie :boogie


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ You deserve a cookie or trophy...or a trophy made of cookie doe.

The ambient rattle of my AC through the vents calms me for some reason. *blank stare*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I ate some cookie dough for dinner.

Such is the life of a broke graduate student with poor dietary habits.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Today one of the choreographers in my dance class told me she would have me play a drunk man who has money and I have burlesque dancers coming on to me in her routine. I screamed when one of the choreographers had to pick me up and got a hold of my boob because it hurt like hell as he placed me in the chair, but other than that it was fun. 

TL;DR, I like playing drunks.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ever feel like you're getting played... yea.......


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

If I ever decided to smoke weed, I would so listen to this song while doing it..


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

so the day after an (unnecessary) all-nighter? not so nice!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> If I ever decided to smoke weed, I would so listen to this song while doing it..


Thanks for posting this. I heard it in a movie the other day and didn't know what it was called/who it was by, but now I do. :clap


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Just remember wherever you're at...there you are! And I think im hittin the hay.........


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Star book. Anyone else have one?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> If I ever decided to smoke weed, I would so listen to this song while doing it..


You don't need drugs to enjoy a good tune.  Although, Pixies do sound pretty good while baked on a Summer's day. That video is bad quality.
Highly recommended:


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My friend's birthday's coming up. She deserves to have something I make like a card, for being a good friend, but I feel too afraid to do it in case it's rejected. Maybe I should do it regardless.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> My friend's birthday's coming up. She deserves to have something I make like a card, for being a good friend, but I feel too afraid to do it in case it's rejected. Maybe I should do it regardless.


You should.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I will think up a theme - maybe space.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> I will think up a theme - maybe space.


Good Idea

Hug


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

These Thai fisherman pants are so ridiculously comfortable. I would wear them all the time if doing so were in any way socially acceptable.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> These Thai fisherman pants are so ridiculously comfortable. I would wear them all the time if doing so were in any way socially acceptable.


:idea Become a Thai fisherman!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Life is crazy.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Star book. Anyone else have one?


Thats sweet, whats it called? I just bought a telescope & I'm going to buy a beginners astronomy book soon but that looks like it might be something to buy too


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Fear the fuzzyyyy


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Moving house on Thursday and I have yet to lift a single preparatory finger.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> 6000th post oh yeah baby OH YEAH.
> 
> I give myself a rare boogie :boogie


I'll give you 3 BOOGIES

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

falling down said:


> Ebay store?


I do that! But I am talking more about my rent for my apartment and car payment


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> Moving house on Thursday and I have yet to lift a single preparatory finger.


Ooh gluck rabbit. Hope u can get someone to help you..

MY THOUGHT: Where did that positive day go?? :roll I had 2 in a row. Y does it have to stop :blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"F it, I'll watch some more QI"


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Ugh. These last two weeks have been so unproductive.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Gross. A FB friend posted some link to an incredibly smug and condescending anti-birth control article calling women who use contraception "jezebels".










Girl, bye.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Poof"...My Dad is in town

I'd not heard from him in a while then suddenly the phone rings & he's here

Classic Dad, it was good to hear your voice


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That whorish little tease I crushed on so hard in high school came up and talked to me at the dentist office. She still has a face that makes me want to fall in love. A face that belongs to me. And I never realized until now who she reminds me of so much...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I realized I love the word "aroma"


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Only people from teh 90's


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Some people are just too weak for life.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought some sweet tart jellybeans a week ago and I'm already getting tired of them. But I'm almost finished eating them. They're still good, though. I just get tired of them after awhile.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Only people from teh 90's


Haha, I had a few of these. I always received them as birthday and christmas gifts. Good times!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

heyJude said:


> Haha, I had a few of these. I always received them as birthday and christmas gifts. Good times!


Ohh gosh me too. I remember getting like 4 I *STILL *have 1.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tornadoes everywhere! So freaky.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Tornadoes everywhere! So freaky.


My god I hope they don't come here :/ I don't think it will. It looks more north heh...


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I want my cartilage pierced.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just realized I was walking around campus for a good 30 minutes with my shirt inside out -___-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

moju is tunnelling underneath my sheets. :3


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish a giant Transformer would step on me and squash me like the measly fleshling bug I really am.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

> This would melt my heart.





Ape in space said:


> The world needs more of that.


Yeah, it's just odd when I catch myself doing it, makes me feel like I'm 50. :lol Not to mention that the people I'm saying it to are my grandparents' age.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I love vegetables and cookies.

I'm so socially awkward you could swear I've been living by myself in a cave somewhere most of my life. Holy crap. I just re-read the email I sent to my manager a few days ago. Thank goodness it's unionized there :afr


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't get why people love OPI nail polish so much. It starts to chip the very next day.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

au Lait said:


> I don't get why people love OPI nail polish so much. It starts to chip the very next day.


They missed a S, OSPI nail polish is where it's at!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah, it's just odd when I catch myself doing it, makes me feel like I'm 50. :lol Not to mention that the people I'm saying it to are my grandparents' age.


Well honey, I don't know what to tell ya.

*continues watching Golden Girls*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Rwar.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Did I just hear "Schneider"? Wtf? Where did Luongo go?

Edit: Fell asleep before the game's end but apparently the crowd was booing Lu when he got pulled? My god I hate Canucks fans... He does not deserve this crap.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys I'm pulling an all nighter and have only my extra large jumbo distgustingly oversugared McDonalds vanilla milkshake to guide me.

In other news: SUGAR HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Guys I'm pulling an all nighter and have only my extra large jumbo distgustingly oversugared McDonalds vanilla milkshake to guide me.
> 
> In other news: SUGAR HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


Terrible news to be sure.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^No way it's awesome it means I'll be on SAS allllllllllllll niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^No way it's awesome it means I'll be on SAS allllllllllllll niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


:lol Now I want a chocolate milkshake, thanks for that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^No you don't they are super disgusting I am never drinking one again.

Or at least, until my next all nighter


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

It's no fun when friends get banned from forums. >>


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Having a nap everyday is extremely refreshing. I highly recommend it.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thats sweet, whats it called? I just bought a telescope & I'm going to buy a beginners astronomy book soon but that looks like it might be something to buy too


_The Birth of Stars and Planets_ by Bally and Reipurth. Unlike similar books it covers modern research rather than just basic descriptions and explains it comprehensively without jargon. It's the best overview of the subject I've ever come across, and I've dozens of books on the subject.

If you want a purely visual book, I recommend one of those huge space atlases. Mine's called Deep Space. Because the pages are all black it shows up fingerprints, so I keep gloves with it.

If you're going to be stargazing, definitely get a planisphere from a bookshop and a small guidebook on the constellations (I recommend Moore's guide to stars and planets). It's best to learn using binoculars.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> _The Birth of Stars and Planets_ by Bally and Reipurth. Unlike similar books it covers modern research rather than just basic descriptions and explains it comprehensively without jargon. It's the best overview of the subject I've ever come across, and I've dozens of books on the subject.
> 
> If you want a purely visual book, I recommend one of those huge space atlases. Mine's called Deep Space. Because the pages are all black it shows up fingerprints, so I keep gloves with it.
> 
> If you're going to be stargazing, definitely get a planisphere from a bookshop and a small guidebook on the constellations (I recommend Moore's guide to stars and planets). It's best to learn using binoculars.


I really appreciate the info, thanks a lot!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

****.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Five more days of egomaniacal, racist, misogynistic assholism! i.e. Five more days until my manager leaves for good. **** yeah!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

show me the meaning of being lonely


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Stop being so kneady, dough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- That old black guy I see every so often walking down the street looks exactly as I wish to when I am old

- After 8 hours fasting my blood work is done, mmm, Fruit Loops!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

rdrr said:


> show me the meaning of being lonely


Backstreet Boys


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> They missed a S, OSPI nail polish is where it's at!


Where can I find them? I'll take 20 bottles!

----------------

That awkward moment when you can't remember if you put on deodorant in the morning, and have to nonchalantly sniff your own armpit while hoping no one sees you.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have to gain 10 pounds to donate blood. Commence the gluttony.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^What will you feast upon?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to blow bubbles.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

*look of disapproval*

You ''dropped'' the kettle on the easter egg?

Seems legit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Calm down.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I want to blow bubbles.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ You's funny. :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


>


:lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Why is everyone in my city so furious that we're getting a Real Housewives show? The Internet is acting as if we're the shame of Canada now for this. 

The women in the show are decent folk- One of the ladies is planning to donate her earnings from being on the show to charity.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Stop! Hammer time.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have lost ALOT of weight in the past few months, particularly since i fell ill, in fact the doctor told me i've lost nearly 2 stone since last June, kinda scary cos i never diet, but there ya go!

Also i've had alot of comments made about my weight in the last few days, people reckon i look 'shook up' and that i look way too skinny atm. Tbf i kinda agree that i'm under weight atm, my clothes are loose on me but i just havent much interest in eating much food lately, and i'm trying to get to like food again, but it's hard


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Two Easter dinners... one Saturday, another Sunday... I'd like to skip these, but for some reason, feel very guilty about it.

I'm made to feel like it's the end of the world if I don't attend. Meanwhile, I mostly don't talk to anyone and they don't talk to me (at least not beyond the "hi how are ya" stuff)... So, why do they want me there? What's the big deal if I don't go? Do they just want an audience for their conversations or something? 

Just bring a picture of me and set it down on a chair.. It'll have the same effect, only I won't be subjected to all the dread, guilt, and stress that I deal with every ****ing holiday.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't drink the nights before work, but it's NHL playoffs soon. I think I was only sober for 2-3 playoff games last year... But will it be worth it to work hungover the next day? :con


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I think I'll become an alcoholic...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Blah blah blabbityblah.

I want to stay up all night and blog about crap that pisses me off. Something more constructive since I *do* have to work tomorrow, however, is sleep.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's midnight and I'm drinking coffee' now :doh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Two Easter dinners... one Saturday, another Sunday... I'd like to skip these, but for some reason, feel very guilty about it.
> 
> I'm made to feel like it's the end of the world if I don't attend. Meanwhile, I mostly don't talk to anyone and they don't talk to me (at least not beyond the "hi how are ya" stuff)... So, why do they want me there? What's the big deal if I don't go? Do they just want an audience for their conversations or something?
> 
> Just bring a picture of me and set it down on a chair.. It'll have the same effect, only I won't be subjected to all the dread, guilt, and stress that I deal with every ****ing holiday.


:squeeze (hugs)!!

Bring your laptop and come on SAS - say your doin' work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could use some sleep, but I have to work :lol


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I could use some sleep, but I have to work :lol


OMG John, yer STILL not sleeping?? 

I'm going to knock you out with a huge inflatable mallet so you can get some decent sleep!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Skip_DJ said:


> OMG John, yer STILL not sleeping??
> 
> I'm going to knock you out with a huge inflatable mallet so you can get some decent sleep!


Twenty more minutes.

I am sleeping okay, just not getting the naps I was getting before.

I think spring has kicked in so I want to be outside more. :fall

We aren't getting any younger though :doh


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :squeeze (hugs)!!
> 
> Bring your laptop and come on SAS - say your doin' work.


Thank you for the smile


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I make killer pork eggrolls, and I want some right now


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^:lol That hurts my ankles just looking at it.

Opening day tomorrow for the Texas Rangers :yay. Too bad I'm missing out b/c I gotta see the fam.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Watching your avatar watch that gif had me in stitches.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ haha very observant opsi.. Take the bloody shoes off already!!

today sucked, yesterday didnt so much..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at that model: she goes all wobbly, then she falls over and makes me feel bad, then she stands up and starts to wobble again. Repeat.
Yoda disapproves of a lot of my posts.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

The comment section of my local newspaper is filled with uninformed, hypocritical, bigots. Think Imma go bother them again........


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So both my housemates have guys coming over tonight, at midnight. Oh joy *dons earmuffs*


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if Smirnoff Lite tastes as good as Smirnoff Ice? The difference in calories is pretty drastic, but if it tastes like crap then I don't want to switch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

melissa75 said:


> ^:lol That hurts my ankles just looking at it.
> 
> Opening day tomorrow for the Texas Rangers :yay. Too bad I'm missing out b/c I gotta see the fam.


....Opening Day for the Reds TODAY!

I am wearing red for the team. Joey Votto is da man!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice race, and a pretty girl, but it's sponsored by a product geared toward men?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 to the age, what a waste... -_-


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't figure out how to make videos with my laptop and that makes me feel stupid.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

au Lait said:


> I can't figure out how to make videos with my laptop and that makes me feel stupid.


If your on win vista or 7 search "windows movie maker" .


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I can't figure out how to make videos with my laptop and that makes me feel stupid.


Are you trying to use the cam on it and record or are you trying to edit video to make a piece?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I really want to go shopping for baby clothes and toys. Why can't one of my friends get married and have a baby already? I wanna go to a baby shower :clap Especially if it's a baby girl!

Actually a bridal shower might work too. I just want an excuse to buy flowers and pretty things.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> If your on win vista or 7 search "windows movie maker" .


Thank you, I figured it out. 



falling down said:


> Are you trying to use the cam on it and record or are you trying to edit video to make a piece?


I'd like to make a quick video of me talking as like an exposure exercise.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Do we get to see this video when your done, au Lait?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> ^ Do we get to see this video when your done, au Lait?


Maybe, if I don't get scared and chicken out :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Maybe, if I don't get scared and chicken out :b


I'll give you 3 BOOGIES if you share it. :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I'll give you 3 BOOGIES if you share it. :boogie:boogie:boogie


I can't pass up an offer like that!  I'll post it when I finish


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:shock...:haha

What's the point of this Housewives show again? How did it get so popular as to multiply? Nothing against the women on it as I think most of them are lovely, but really now. 

Funny enough I'm interested enough to click on the second episode..


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Maybe, if I don't get scared and chicken out :b


Now i'll add 3 "yes" emoticons.........feel the peer pressure lol (jk).

:yes :yes :yes. (oh my; they're all nodding at you and egging you on).

If it makes you feel better I'll make a video too if you do (though it won't be really long).
===================

Hm. Glad it's holidays for a week.......... I feel tempted to buy a chocolate egg; and put nutella in it and seal it back up.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

it's nice to not have to go to work tonight.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Kitty cat :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Halp! I'm bored. Somebody entertain meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have to learn how to fight.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Depression. Hello again. Please don't stay long. Or become extreme


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Is there any reason to watch Spanish soap operas with the sound on?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I BELIEVE I CAN FLYYYY I BELIEVE I CAN TOUCHHHH THE SKYYY *touches sky* ^_^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel like partying. My party friend is busy all weekend. =(
/throws self a party


:yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^whee!

I want to come!

:yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

A pants party? I mean...a party in pants?

I would not survive prison...and not because of the threat of violence and rape, but I can not sleep without _my_ pillows.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ You're both invited!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ You're both invited!


I suppose I'll host it then, since one of you is in BC and the other in NS...I'm right in the middle(that's what he said).


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

rolled up socks = soccer-ball = football


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

*related video*


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Whats makes a little kid wanna harm a beautiful bird? I saw this at the park the other day. Humanity fell a notch on my barometer


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Trolled ya, *****!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

idk wtf to do anymore


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The world isn't ready to be happy, but it's been ready to do something about it for a very long time.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

oh well, i'll spend the night with mukai-san. instead. eeeeeee


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This girl who went to my school keeps popping up on tumblr and the interwebs in general. Pretty cool someone from a city as small as mine can get noticed like that :yes


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm so manipulative, lol.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I realized now how much I adore SAS's cute emotion's :yay :boogie :squeeze :stu

SOOOO CUTE


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

JAkDy said:


> Now i'll add 3 "yes" emoticons.........feel the peer pressure lol (jk).
> 
> :yes :yes :yes. (oh my; they're all nodding at you and egging you on).
> 
> If it makes you feel better I'll make a video too if you do (though it won't be really long).


:lol now I must do it! I can't say no to 3 boogies and 3 yes faces. 

:yay make one too! I made one yesterday except now I can't figure out how to upload it.  The program my laptop has gives me the option to either email it or upload it to youtube...but I don't wanna put it on youtube.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have pimples popping up all over my skin. I have two on my leg..one on hip...I think there is one on my neck. And also have an itchy rash under my armpit. It seems like I'm breaking out everywhere...ugh...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Trolled ya, *****!


I just did the exact same thing when I saw this post. :lol
I need a nap, too - the little dude knows what's important. :wink


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Me sleep deprived & cranky at work last night ~

"Who the **** put that pallet up like that?" 

~ Mutters to self...Moments later...EPIPHANY! ~

"Oh yeah, it was me"

*I had put it up like that in a mad rush at the end of some night last week*


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate painting walls. Holy ****.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Good job. Nice stains.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I dont wanna get out of bed :mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap today


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I should not click on this link... tempted, why am I tempted? I should NOT click on this link....


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to be able to fit into my work pants tomorrow.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

au Lait said:


> :lol now I must do it! I can't say no to 3 boogies and 3 yes faces.
> 
> :yay make one too! I made one yesterday except now I can't figure out how to upload it.  The program my laptop has gives me the option to either email it or upload it to youtube...but I don't wanna put it on youtube.


What program is it? You could make it "un-listed" on youtube, only people who would see it, is people you link it to.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I want coffee


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I love you dad, above all things.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Interesting.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I should not click on this link... tempted, why am I tempted? I should NOT click on this link....


Yep! I regret clicking it!! :blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

get off my jeans, moju! :no


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Forget scary movies, NHL playoff games are the perfect excuse to snuggle up with someone.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Forget scary movies, NHL playoff games are the perfect excuse to snuggle up with someone.


What's an NHL playoff game?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

falling down said:


> What's an NHL playoff game?


Aww..Maple Leafs fan, I see.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> get off my jeans, moju! :no


Who is Moju?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Insanityonthego said:


> I love you dad, above all things.


 I am glad somebody says that about their dad.

Mine isn't alive anymore, but he knew I felt that way - I am glad I had that chance; he died very suddenly.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Aww..Maple Leafs fan, I see.


:lol

@ falling down: It's National Hockey League playoffs 



millenniumman75 said:


> I am glad somebody says that about their dad.
> 
> Mine isn't alive anymore, but he knew I felt that way - I am glad I had that chance; he died very suddenly.


:squeeze I love my dad dearly too- He and my brother are the two men in my life that have always been there for me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Friday night SAS party at my place :yay Who's with me?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to fix my hair and get a job. Maybe develop a few social skills. Ha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't wait to go sleep in my bed, with my pillows and my fan.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Aww..Maple Leafs fan, I see.


It's like you know me without even knowing me. You blew my mind oracle!



CoastalSprite said:


> :lol
> 
> @ falling down: It's National Hockey League playoffs


:blank

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> Friday night SAS party at my place :yay Who's with me?


WOOOOT! :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> It's like you know me without even knowing me. You blew my mind oracle!
> 
> :blank
> 
> :lol


Ahh missed that you're Canadian, how silly of me haha :b


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Why can I not get to sleep


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's freezing right now. Better than being hot, though.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have urges to delete my blog..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Augustana...the music takes me back..dunno if it's good or bad..


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> What program is it? You could make it "un-listed" on youtube, only people who would see it, is people you link it to.


It's called Cyberlink you-cam I think. I finally figured out what folder it was getting auto-saved to, so I can upload it to photobucket.

Now it's just a matter of working up the courage to post it. :afr:afr:afr


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Save me like you once did, music. weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It's freezing right now. Better than being hot, though.


Paris Hilton would disagree.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Brady Bunch show is so adorable.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Had a nap and an energy drink today. TAKE ME, SLEEP. PLEASE.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The 69 in her username tricked me. I didn't realize it was her age.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

police sirens sound cool when I'm listening to hip-hop


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I should leave soon :l bleh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I feel bad normallly I send a lot of people on SAS holiday greetings :rain - I have no time

Happy Easter everyone-


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

anybody here going to Summer Slam? i need a ride (and tickets). TIA


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Why do I feel so horny right now?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Waterbeds... how does it work.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats the point anymore.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I should not be made to feel guilty about something so personal.
So I won't.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never thought I'd date a girl who's almost as tall as me (I'm 6'2). life is indeed full of surprises.

she is amazing though...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My parents feel like they need to explain how to do things in excruciating detail. I'm not stupid. Shut up.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I've acquired a taste for water now. Water you going to do about it? :teeth lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I must be in a sugar low.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_Bundaberg Australia Rum_ - It's definitely the most unique rum I've ever tasted. It tastes like their accent sounds to us North Americans if that makes any sense, or another way to describe it would be to call it the Jack Daniels of Rum, it's it's own class of flavour within it's liquor type


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> It's called Cyberlink you-cam I think. I finally figured out what folder it was getting auto-saved to, so I can upload it to photobucket.
> 
> Now it's just a matter of working up the courage to post it. :afr:afr:afr


Ill upload on monday im on an island with terrible reception and only the iphone.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

As I was leaving from work today with my trenchcoat covering my uniform, a customer I served earlier spotted me through the crowd and yelled out, "Bye, and thanks!" with the _sweetest _smile and a wave. I smiled but was so surprised I only mumbled something unintelligible back.

I had many lovely customers and coworkers today, but he took the cake.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Random guy accidentally kicked the back of my chair, sure as **** was about to turn around and beat him and his ho up. The hell is wrong with me. ._.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I asked why the phone wires in the kitchen were looped over the clock. It looks weird, I said. It looks like an octopus...a _clocktopus! _

No pity laughs.

Well I think my jokes are funny. =p


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Yay Silentcliche! I have not seen you around much homie! Hugs! Boobs-smushing-into-your-chest hugs!


Thanks for caring, my bountifully bosomed buddy! It's good to hear from ya 

-------

I can turn this around. I need to.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

why do I watch creepy videos at night? *keeps watching*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If you pull the wings off a fly, do they become a "run"?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ospi said:


> If you pull the wings off a fly, do they become a "run"?


no, you become a "sadist" :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta love meeting up with old friends, half the night is drinking, reminiscing & catching up, the other half is be made fun of for being a virgin & social retard...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i don't wanna reveal who I'm


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been up all morning and didn't realise it was Easter until I checked email. It is Easter day, right?


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

he was a messianic figure all along. something between a human and what is known as a god. and the reason why he was worthy of being worshipped was that he was NOT omniscient and infallible. because any creature omniscient and infallible would have seen their evil and their sickness and seen how they were a parasite, a cancer and the world would be a better place without them. a god would have let them die. but HE made mistakes sometimes. he would make the error of saving them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta love chilling with old high school friends, half the night is drinking, catching up & reminiscing...the other half is being made fun of for being a virgin & social retard...hard to tell if it`s worth it, I went though


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Gotta love chilling with old high school friends, half the night is drinking, catching up & reminiscing...the other half is being made fun of for being a virgin & social retard...hard to tell if it`s worth it, I went though


I hate Facebook.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Is Easter a big deal this year? I don't remember everyone making such a fuss about it last year. Maybe because _the world might end on 2012 ooOOOoooOOOooo!!!_


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh...the place I went to get lunch from was closed for the whole Zombie Jesus day. So I was forced to do grocery shopping :bah


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:| :blah
:ditto


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Every night in my dreams...
I see you... I feeeeeeel you :drunk


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm just going to hang myself already nobody would give a **** anyway. The pain has spreaded like a disease. No one can save me.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I'm just going to hang myself already nobody would give a **** anyway. The pain has spreaded like a disease. No one can save me.


Don't do that, there are lots of people who care.



Stilla said:


> Every night in my dreams...
> I see you... I feeeeeeel you :drunk


my bad


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

falling down said:


> Don't do that, there are lots of people who care.


 I wish I knew where they were?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I wish I knew where they were?


I don't even know you and yet I made the best effort I could to attempt to stop you from killing yourself didn't I?

I should preface this by saying that I generally care for everyone until they give me a valid reason why I shouldn't care about them.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This guy does awkward so well.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

chili cheese fries


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

so i looked up "how to make your own sewing patterns" and before i finished typing the thing said "how to make yourself throw up." :no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Argh appetite why must you be so huge? =(
Turkey coma. 
Again.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

People like this are why I want to ban myself from this forum. "People like this" = 96% of you. Yes, I'm a hater.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Gots the best idea evar. Tuesday is the perfect day too, 75 degrees! Perfect. ^-^


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm hunching too much...


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

they tell you not to trust anyone but why do we have to be so guarded in the first place?? why cant we all just get along. HOP UP IN MY SPACESHIP & LEAVE EARTH!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's meant to be overcast and rainy tomorrow...and I'm looking forward to it. Can you be depressed and still look forward to something? I suppose you can, if that something is depressing weather.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like Quasimodo and I'm hiding in my bell tower.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I offered to pimp myself out for chili cheese fries. I have a problem..


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

****in hell....what on earth is taking Curtis so long??? I'm so hungry and 
irritable...><

....??

Yay! He's on his way home now. Gonna make dinner when he gets here!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

2 hours of sleep, feels good.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

It'd be cool if posts in the groups section counted for posts. I'd have like 6 more posts then :b


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

2000 :yay time to not sleep


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't...sleep...must...post...cannot...reach...post...limit...of...50...T.T


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

in 3 weeks I'll be in the UK. 

ooh, i bet there're gonna be some interesting encounters with old school mates.

can't wait!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

oh.

**** you.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Still another 2 hours left to kill. :sigh


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Crap, i was shown on tv! and not for reasons I'm proud of...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's the anniversary of Vimy Ridge. I'm not sure how to express the gratitude I feel, but I'll always be thankful and grateful for what you did and sacrificed.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm eating chili cheese fries mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I put a pizza in the microwave today but the microwave didn't work so I threw the pizza away.  I wasted a pizza and now I feel bad. lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Demerzel said:


> I'm eating chili cheese fries mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Haha!  You and your chili cheese fries.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's gorgeous today :yes So warm and beautiful out. Just need to fix up the flower beds and lawn, and it would just be like my childhood summers.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I knew I was right all along, wish I wasn't, though.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I bought a ton of mini eggs in bulk from Superstore today half off because Easter is over.

I was so pumped to demolish them. They melted in the sun on the way home into one giant disgusting looking pastel and brown mass.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"All that is not eternal, is eternally out of date"


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I bought a ton of mini eggs in bulk from Superstore today half off because Easter is over.
> 
> I was so pumped to demolish them. They melted in the sun on the way home into one giant disgusting looking pastel and brown mass.


That my friend, is a super mini egg. It now has special powers.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why did my laptop adapter have to crap out on me :sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm teaching myself how to moonwalk.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I'm teaching myself how to moonwalk.


do-do do-do do-do do-do


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I'm teaching myself how to moonwalk.


wow, you should update your location to "the moon".


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Niceeeee


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


>


:nw :nw :nw


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


>


what a waste of a perfectly good dollar... D:


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm, i can't figure out what i've done wrong. ugh!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want money now....I want to buy that game...I gave my mother money....but I feel suddenly scared of asking her despite it being my birthday money.....sad life.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

god im fat


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I'll just go bang my head into the wall until I pass out.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

god just saw a vid THAT I HATE SO MUCH
that i'm
am i benig mug?
should i call polis?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

guess who's balancing? im balancing! wooo~~~~~`


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> :nw :nw :nw


<3



Dissonance said:


> what a waste of a perfectly good dollar... D:


:wife


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Red Wine


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

So tired...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

hoddesdon said:


> wow, you should update your location to "the moon".


Done.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Waking up at 10 pm is pathetic, but now I have time to read!


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

grtrrrrrr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> If you pull the wings off a fly, do they become a "run"?


 YES! OMG Ospi, don't do it! :lol



avoidobot3000 said:


> no, you become a "sadist" :b


OMG! :wife :spit


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Deliver me from this madness


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tweet tweet


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I heard Robert Mugabe is dying, I can only hope it is as slow and painful as possible.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Apparently the original rhyme of Eeny, meeny, miny, moe is racist.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> Apparently the original rhyme of Eeny, meeny, miny, moe is racist.


But of course, everything is, didn't you know?!


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm another day gone?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

If everyone around me is sad, is it safe to assume I am the cause?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

you know you hate the army when you get to see your girlfriend once a month. :roll

screw this ****!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The hottest March in the US since records began.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need dog name suggestions for our saint bernard puppy. Keep in mind he will be a 90kg monster when he is finished growing and also our other st bernard is named "Zeus", so it should be greek godish in name.

GO!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> I need dog name suggestions for our saint bernard puppy. Keep in mind he will be a 90kg monster when he is finished growing and also our other st bernard is named "Zeus", so it should be greek godish in name.
> 
> GO!


Apollo


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

BarryLyndon said:


> Voulez vous coucher avec moi ce soir


Your place or mine? :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ it is possible that he finds this unwelcome


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Picture Yourself...

Think of yourself not in terms of your problems. Instead, identify yourself with your most promising possibilities.

Think of yourself not in terms of your regrets or disappointments. Instead, consider all the valuable and useful lessons you’ve learned.

The way you picture yourself has a powerful effect on the reality of your life. And you can picture yourself any way you choose.

Picture yourself expressing the best that is within you. Picture yourself living fully, loving sincerely, giving gladly, and bringing unique value to each moment.

Picture yourself as the joyful, creative and effective person you know you can be. Picture yourself dancing swiftly and successfully past each challenge and limitation.

You hold in your mind a mental picture of yourself. The quality and substance of that picture make all the difference in the actions you take and the results you get.

Make that picture brilliantly superb, and your life will follow right along. ~rm~

Good Morning Believers!! How are you "seeing" yourself..lets face it, we all have pictures running through our heads, we may as well make them happy and fun..so enjoy this hot Tuesday with some Cool Fun Ideas running through your minds, and maybe even bring one of those "pictures" to life~ *Peace*Love*Light* ~linda~


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

That is all.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

I love how I surgically cut up my oranges into 8 perfect slices. I love how I then proceed to greedily suck the living life out of them to quench my thirst, making a big mess in the process.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

So tired!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Tetanus shots are the worst.

Though I suppose actually having tetanus would be even worse. Hmm..well played, tetanus booster. Well played.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That was the calm, now for the storm


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i have no idea what you're talking about and i don't really want to find out.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I keep waiting for something exciting or funny to happen on this forum.

Still waiting.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate how I constantly worry over little things. It just never seems to go away. I worry for no reason and it gets so bad to the point that my stomach hurts. Sometimes, I think worrying is worse than SAD.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Ventura said:


>


Uhhh....
HAHAHAHA! X]
I'd spend that dollar somewhere just to see what reaction I got, and if
they wouldn't take it, I'd say "Well, it's STILL a dollar bill, in'nit? In fact it's much prettier now."

=D


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

au Lait said:


> Tetanus shots are the worst.
> 
> Though I suppose actually having tetanus would be even worse. Hmm..well played, tetanus booster. Well played.


Argh I hate them so much! So much so that after my motorcycle accident when they asked me if my tetnus was up to date i lied and said yes because I was too scared to get the injection. Keep in mind this was while you could see the bone of my kneecap, had a drip in my arm and 5 injections into the wound to nub it for surgery.

lol @ my priorities and logic, or lackthereof.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Gilt's Law - A "small" mechanical or procedural fix is ten times more involved than what it appears to be on the surface.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's a trap :blank


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

And I keep it on repeat peat peat peat peat


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Life is boring as of late. Boring and tiring. Definitely in need of a kickstart.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am wearing the purple ribbon that accompanied a box of salted chocolate caramels.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I miss the Crocodile Hunter.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Argh I hate them so much! So much so that after my motorcycle accident when they asked me if my tetnus was up to date i lied and said yes because I was too scared to get the injection. Keep in mind this was while you could see the bone of my kneecap, had a drip in my arm and 5 injections into the wound to nub it for surgery.
> 
> lol @ my priorities and logic, or lackthereof.


lol aww I know how you feel. I think if I impaled my foot on a rusty nail I'd still have to sit down and think to myself, "tetanus shot...is it worth it?"


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You know you're doing something right as a parent when your child takes his friend out not to do drugs or participate in shenanigans, but to gawk at a pretty cat in a window.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ospi said:


> they asked me if my tetnus was up to date


Are you supposed to get these shots regularily? I don't think I've ever had one...

In other news: OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

(Cue Ferris Bueller driving in the red sports car song).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Are you supposed to get these shots regularily? I don't think I've ever had one...
> 
> In other news: OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> (Cue Ferris Bueller driving in the red sports car song).


I think every 10 years it is due.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Because the logical thing to do when someone is angry is to laugh at them, why are people so damn inconsiderate?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a bad habit of picking at the skin on my lips. :um


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Well that wasn't so bad, aside from learning one of my favourite coworkers is moving back home. Now I just have to go do it again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

life blows :stu


----------



## bold (Mar 23, 2012)

What happens when the potential window closes and it's too late?.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Holy dawm I'm craving.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Why is it so cold? It's strange, almost like winter again. I will bring out my parka tomorrow, maybe a fur hat.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder what the world cat population is. It's time for a cat census.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I have a bad habit of picking at the skin on my lips. :um


Me too! Especially when its cold outside. Then I start bleeding :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I wonder what the world cat population is. It's time for a cat census.


Come on, meow. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Teeheeheeeee

Can this cat census also determine the number of cats worldwide that are lovably fat and chubby and easily cuddled with? And then direct me to their homes?


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I wanna know, have you ever seen the rain
coming down.....on a sunny day


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Amazing first episode I anticipate even more...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*/me sprinkles anti anxiety / happy sparkles over everyone *:yay :yay :yay


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Watching a documentary on Netflix about the dark ages and its reminding me so much of Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Better sleep soon.


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

I can hear thunder outside.


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Its 3:34 Am and I'm posting on this thread. Good Job.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The middle is the hardest part to get through.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This may be, the greatest live recording of a performance ever ever.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I need rest! Ohh, sweet rest...I'm so exhausted...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

why aren't you hereeeeeee. i have something to explain to youuuuu. so maybe you wont hate me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Never date anyone that works at the same place as you, it's confusing as hell trying to figure out the etiquette & when you stop dating it's still confusing as hell figuring out the etiquette


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Wish I was chirpy like the birds in the morning time.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

Unwrapping a Kinder surprise chocolate egg without tearing the paper is hard. It's even more difficult to wrap the same paper over an unboiled egg to prank someone! But it will be worth it! mwuhahah


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

eh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


> I need dog name suggestions for our saint bernard puppy. Keep in mind he will be a 90kg monster when he is finished growing and also our other st bernard is named "Zeus", so it should be greek godish in name.
> 
> GO!


Mercury might not fit......
Lelantos
Agrius
Orion


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

bleh


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I need dog name suggestions for our saint bernard puppy. Keep in mind he will be a 90kg monster when he is finished growing and also our other st bernard is named "Zeus", so it should be greek godish in name.
> 
> GO!


Poseidon, Prometheus, Cronos, Atlas


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't believe how i read the sentences and i know the meaning of every word but i understand something else ..!! When i read some of my older posts i find out that my posts aren't even related to the thread at all ..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Unbelievable. My dad asked me about going with him to the mountains this summer and I said that I wanted to go do hang out with a friend even though I don't have any and he ignored me. :mum I want to go punch him in the face.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I wanna be the manager at Chuck E Cheese. Then I'll get to pick who gets to be the mouse.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh man getting drunk now and then gives you some perspective. At least when you're drunk...


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Just saw a picture of male and female genital warts in my health textbook. What has been seen cannot be unseen.:shock


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheesecake would be most enjoyable at this time.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I love umbrellas. Whenever I use one I feel like I'm saying, "**** you rain. You can't get me wet. Not today."



Also I am dangerously close to 3,000 posts. Time well spent that is... :blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, just found out next Fri at 9:30 I'll be going in for a physical and blood work before I am placed on the meds prescribed to me. A lil' nervous as I really cannot remember the last time I had blood drawn. I must have been under the age of 10. It can't be any worse than the Depo shot I'm on and I'm okay with the sore arm for a few days. I'll be okay, it's just nerve-wracking a little when it's been so long when something like that happened so I have no idea how it will feel.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know how people are attracted to one another, as far as romantic endeavors go. Like how do 2 people meet when they first chat with each other, and how does it turn into a relationship? When I float around this Earth and observe such things, it seems mind-boggling.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

my mannequin is coming today! :boogie


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm secretly keeping score now. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:boogie GO FLYERS!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm at 1.99 posts per day on here. Just a few more to get over the hump.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate when the hot water runs out midway through a shower


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I love hockey.

Rah I might as well be drunk. I'm getting all sorts of random thoughts.

Kassian looks like a baby, I love Luongo, I love my friends, and you can dangle time with my loved ones like a carrot to me. Vancouver is beautiful! And my coworker's Twitter picture isn't very flattering... He's 100x hotter in real life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

74,000th post :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Right hand is for using the mouse. Left hand is for holding watermelon.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Why do we exist? Do we really "exist"?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> 74,000th post :boogie :boogie :boogie


:blank Congrats -_____- :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> :blank Congrats -_____- :b


:spit. I can fill in the blank with anything?! :haha


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> :spit. I can fill in the blank with anything?! :haha


:wife :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> :wife :b


:lol - I am in pseudo-sleep deprivation. I fought for a 20 minute nap this evening. It's like I was still riding the wave of caffeine.

I may have to decrease my Paxil again from 20 to 15mg to see what happens. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I cannot stop laughing to this clip! :lol The crowd laughter sounds like moaning to bad jokes or something - hilarious!


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Watchin a show about a megalodon. Megalodon.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Another Day Passes.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Spartacus tv series is awesome!


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Just finished my homework and it's approaching 5 am. Class starts at 9:30 am. :blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why am I always bored...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I need more time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's morning D=

Quick! Think about cats instead.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ It works. Imagine hugging a big fluffy kitty and all of your anxieties will seem to fade away. 

Whenever I see my name spelled in all lower case I imagine someone saying it with zero enthusiasm.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like it's about rain. Guess I'll get my umbrella. If only it could stop time too......


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I hate when the hot water runs out midway through a shower


 Perhaps you should lock the door.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Met a guy from South Africa randomly today at work, ended up chatting with him & he asked me to add him on facebook, was the random moment of my night


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Perhaps you should lock the door.


This is one of those moments(which are common for me) where I don't get the reference. Living in an apartment full of families sometimes you pop in the shower at the wrong time is all


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

words are wind


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> This is one of those moments(which are common for me) where I don't get the reference. Living in an apartment full of families sometimes you pop in the shower at the wrong time is all


Lock the door to prevent the hot water from running out of the room.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I am officially in need of some supreme caffeine.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What should I do today....?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Demerzel said:


> words are wind


Word is the bird :b

EDIT : woahhh 4,000 th post . :yay


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm going out of my house....to go to....ehh nvm it's too late in the day....


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> EDIT : woahhh 4,000 th post . :yay


:high5


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, I'm sad. could i really get any lower!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

au Lait said:


> :high5


And :high5: to you too, you got to you 3,000 th mark! 

Where is that videooooo?



Hadron said:


> ****, I'm sad. could i really get any lower!


Aww Whats wrong??? :squeeze


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I must contain my emotions there is no time for sadness, I must stay valiant, since no one else is there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My stomach hurts for some reason. It's not like an actual stomach ache. Maybe I was laughing too hard yesterday. :haha


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Having a physical brain inside your head is overrated.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a laptop again!!!!!!!!!!!! :yay


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know why it seems like a huge obstacle to renew my drivers license :/


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Aww Whats wrong??? :squeeze


this girl i liked just humiliated me. I don't think I'm gonna stay in contact with her anymore.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> And :high5: to you too, you got to you 3,000 th mark!
> 
> Where is that videooooo?


Thank you! 

I made it but I'm too scared to post it. :afr I keep rewatching it and thinking, "Man, I am so uncool.."


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I keep finding random pure white (NOT gray) hairs and im only 19! At first it was one or two at a time now I have like 20 of them. Is it possibly that they can be from SA?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope I get through this episode without throwing myself from a window for no particular reason or I hurt someone by being shut down. Maybe I should get my friend to bind and gag me until it passes. Things are going pretty well but there are strange mental and neuro symptoms this week.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I gotta start waking up earlier


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a headache and I need to go for a run.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I made it but I'm too scared to post it. :afr I keep rewatching it and thinking, "Man, I am so uncool.."


:wife post or I'll beat you :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have a headache and I need to go for a run.


I think you run wayyy to much :no ! Your head hurt's - you should drink something like OJ and laydown- sounds like low sugar.,


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> I think you run wayyy to much :no ! Your head hurt's - you should drink something like OJ and laydown- sounds like low sugar.,


I haven't run since Monday.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I haven't run since Monday.


I have not ran sense Monday.... of 3 or 4 months ago


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder how I _really _seem to other people.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I wonder what it would be like to have multiple orgasms.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :wife post or I'll beat you :b


Violence is unacceptable.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I accidentally dropped and broke my last bowl  Now I have to go the store tomorrow and buy some replacements. Hmph.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When people ignore you on here, how does it make you feel?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> When people ignore you on here, how does it make you feel?


crappy why? But we should be used to this right?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jelly donuts. Like a dozen of them.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Jelly donuts. Like a dozen of them.


Can I have one?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Why do I feel so horny right now?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> crappy why? But we should be used to this right?


It does suck. And sometimes the reason is not "social anxiety". Then what is it? I guess you can't expect someone to be friendly just because of "where we are"; everyone has their likes and dislikes. I guess it depends also on the message you are conveying.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> It does suck. And sometimes the reason is not "social anxiety". Then what is it?


*shrugs* Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like going to bed right now...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Why do I feel so horny right now?


Call down there, you're a human being!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

.amabalA


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> *shrugs* Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr?


I don't understand what you mean


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> I don't understand what you mean


I figure that they are on a social networking site that has a larger priority then SAS does, I think it's logical that people are able to forget...but then comes the flaw....you see them online and seem to just avoid you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> Can I have one?


Sorry, I licked them all because I saw this coming. :/

Maybe next time. :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Sorry, I licked them all because I saw this coming. :/
> 
> Maybe next time. :b


I would still eat it *eats about half of them* saliva is not a boundary for me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> I figure that they are on a social networking site that has a larger priority then SAS does, I think it's logical that people are able to forget...but then comes the flaw....you see them online and seem to just avoid you.


Yeah, that sucks as well. I know you cant win friends with salad, or be friends with everyone, but being totally ignored draws up all type of irrational thoughts. Especially at a place like this. I guess all you have to be judged on is your posts or your pics, if you have posted them. Outside the internet you are given an even less of a chance.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> I would still eat it *eats about half of them* saliva is not a boundary for me.


rebel 

well you're not getting anywhere near my precious bacon.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

really....with the people in here.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Violence is unacceptable.


Back in the old days.......



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Jelly donuts. Like a dozen of them.


:eek share?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't text someone all day. I'm actually am proud of myself. **** this ****...I'm letting them talk to me..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't want to go to work tonight


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meganmila said:


> I haven't text someone all day. I'm actually am proud of myself. **** this ****...I'm letting them talk to me..


Good luck with that plan.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Good luck with that plan.


I'm just tired of always having to start conversations first....I feel like I am the only one that cares...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meganmila said:


> I'm just tired of always having to start conversations first....I feel like I am the only one that cares...


It's not about who needs who more, is it? Do you need those people more than they need you? Is there a power struggle in your relationships? Just shut your phone off, and see who tries to get in touch with you, if you want to test that theory out.

You can always just text someone because you want to, without thinking about who initiates. Maybe they are so used to you doing the initiating, they can bank on you to text them...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

He's smiles when he sees me now, and said hello to me this morning. Even asked me how I was. Victory!

I knew I was right about him... He is a nice guy  Just needed some prompting.

'Kay mission accomplished, now to retreat back into my shell :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't wanna go to bed.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Coincidence said:


> I feel the urge to strengthen my faith in God ..


whoes dat hot gurl in you avater


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Live and let live.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i know how you feel, chie.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Quit bugging me internet. I'm trying to fall asleep.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Got brand new headphones...d- -b = ^_^


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Brrr must kitteh have to have the door open.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My Internetz are back on!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't wait until this is all over.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's awfully quiet here...strange.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tomorrow....cuss word checks.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

This music is the epitome of Epicness.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Internets I love you.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Tomorrow....cuss word checks.


Exercise in futility.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

5am "spirited" drive through the mountains tomorrow. Quite excited and going to mount my camera to the car as well for some swoit captures.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Zombied out, nevertheless...everyday I'm shuff a ling


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know why...I really don't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to pour wine and/or whiskey without leaving drool down the side of the bottle, quicker snap of the wrist I guess


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Tomorrow....cuss word checks.


:hide **waits for infractions :b * *

-----------------------------------

My bird learned how to say "cookie" - now I wish it would stfu, and stop talking -____- "coookie" ... "cooooooooooookie" - you aren't getting a cookie bird :no -


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm still awake. :troll


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Demerzel said:


> I'm still awake. :troll


It is 10am in the morning on the West coast.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's sad I don't even know what day it is? ..... Thursday.... or Friday :con - this is why having an clock thingy on your computer is good... ugh now I'm stuck trying to figure it out.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I say things I don't mean mixed in with things I do mean when I am mad or feel hurt.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ventura said:


> It's sad I don't even know what day it is? ..... Thursday.... or Friday :con - this is why having an clock thingy on your computer is good... ugh now I'm stuck trying to figure it out.


Today is Friday the 13th :afr

----------

There was such an intense lightning storm here last night. I woke up to see the room flooded with the flash of light and the crash of thunder. Not sure what time it was. I heard a plane leaving SFO was struck by lightning at some point yesterday. That must have been a pants wetting experience for the passengers.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yup the 13th and I almost got in a wreck earlier today :/


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Yup the 13th and I almost got in a wreck earlier today :/


Eek!  Hope you're safe now


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Eek!  Hope you're safe now


Yea I am. It was actually my fault. I couldn't see who was coming on the other side cause this sign was in the way and I was looking the other way when going out then there was a car right there....good that I have good brakes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot it was Friday the 13th. Good thing I'm not superstitious, because I'm getting another piercing in less than two hours.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I need me a pack of reds asap!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I forgot it was Friday the 13th. Good thing I'm not superstitious, because I'm getting another piercing in less than two hours.


Don't worry, it won't bleed too much. Where ya getting them?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

au Lait said:


> Today is Friday the 13th :afr
> 
> ----------
> 
> There was such an intense lightning storm here last night. I woke up to see the room flooded with the flash of light and the crash of thunder. Not sure what time it was. I heard a plane leaving SFO was struck by lightning at some point yesterday. That must have been a pants wetting experience for the passengers.


friday friday gotta get down on friday



meganmila said:


> Yup the 13th and I almost got in a wreck earlier today :/


I'm glad your ok :squeeze */me sprinkles safe sparkles over you*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Insanityonthego said:


> Don't worry, it won't bleed too much. Where ya getting them?


I hope I don't die! :afr

xD

I'm just getting the cartilage in my right ear done. I'm a chronic left-side sleeper, so I figure it's my best bet. Rather have it on the left though.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I need me a pack of reds asap!


What is this? My best guess are cigarettes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I was walking downtown and I saw some ducks, and I knew they shouldn't be downtown because they are ducks...there is nothing for them there. 
So I walked into a Subway sandwich shop, and I said, 'Let me have a bun,' but she wouldn't sell me just a bun. She said it had to have something on it. She told me it's against regulations for Subway to sell just a bun; I guess the two halves ain't supposed to touch. 
So, I said, 'Alright, put some lettuce on it,' which they did. They said, 'That'll be $1.75.' I said, 'It's for a duck.' They said, 'Alright, well then it's free.' 
See, I did not know that -- ducks eat for free at Subway! Had I known that, I would've ordered a much larger sandwich. 'Lemme have the steak fajita sandwich, but don't bother ringing it up, it's for a duck! There are six ducks out there, and they all want SunChips!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

falling down said:


> What is this? My best guess are cigarettes.


Yah malboro



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I hope I don't die!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you dramatic one! Nothing will happen. I got that one done last year, it doesn't actually hurt when you get them done but afterwards. It'll be somewhat uncomfortable. I love piercings....how's the alcohol intake going? I hope you're not abusing the vodka. :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so happy cause I'm a gummy bear. :haha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> [snip]
> 
> I was walking downtown and I saw some ducks, and I knew they shouldn't be downtown because they are ducks...there is nothing for them there.
> So I walked into a Subway sandwich shop, and I said, 'Let me have a bun,' but she wouldn't sell me just a bun. She said it had to have something on it. She told me it's against regulations for Subway to sell just a bun; I guess the two halves ain't supposed to touch.
> ...


 Hedberg <3


Insanityonthego said:


> Oh you dramatic one! Nothing will happen. I got that one done last year, it doesn't actually hurt when you get them done but afterwards. It'll be somewhat uncomfortable. I love piercings....how's the alcohol intake going? I hope you're not abusing the vodka. :teeth


Heh I'm only kidding. I am, however, currently consuming liquid courage. You caught me. That was the same for my navel - the initial piercing was cake but it was uber sore for a couple of weeks and took a long time to heal. I imagine this will be worse as far as healing time goes, but I really want it. =]

It feels weird to have a drink this early!


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

My little nephew has a haircut like Moe from the Three Stooges. I gotta find a way to make him get a new do. Hmmmm


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

the cheat said:


> i was walking downtown and i saw some ducks, and i knew they shouldn't be downtown because they are ducks...there is nothing for them there.
> So i walked into a subway sandwich shop, and i said, 'let me have a bun,' but she wouldn't sell me just a bun. She said it had to have something on it. She told me it's against regulations for subway to sell just a bun; i guess the two halves ain't supposed to touch.
> So, i said, 'alright, put some lettuce on it,' which they did. They said, 'that'll be $1.75.' i said, 'it's for a duck.' they said, 'alright, well then it's free.'
> see, i did not know that -- ducks eat for free at subway! Had i known that, i would've ordered a much larger sandwich. 'lemme have the steak fajita sandwich, but don't bother ringing it up, it's for a duck! There are six ducks out there, and they all want sunchips!


hahahahahaha


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> Yah malboro


ewww


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

somebody stop me from eating all this Easter candy.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hedberg <3
> 
> Heh I'm only kidding. I am, however, currently consuming liquid courage. You caught me. That was the same for my navel - the initial piercing was cake but it was uber sore for a couple of weeks and took a long time to heal. I imagine this will be worse as far as healing time goes, but I really want it. =]
> 
> It feels weird to have a drink this early!


Liquid courage lmao nice assimilation. Honestly I'd get like another hundred piercings in the best places, they're too sexy. And I got a kind of numbness in my face that I can't even feel it when I get em done. I remember when my tongue piercing got infected though...not cool at all. I need to go get it now, I only buy cheap vodka though. wouldn't wanna spend the extra cash to **** up my liver lol im going clubbing tonight so i'd rather get it on my system now....gotta take advantage of the under 21 priorities in the country im in right now. ya going out?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

falling down said:


> ewww


What's wrong with them reds? They're all disgusting tbh it's just this damn habit won't leave me...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I always hated houseflies, but then I got a cat and now the cat chasing the housefly is providing me entertainment. I think I shall name it.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I need to take a nap with some bouts of porn. Kidding! I'm a christian.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I need to take a nap with some bouts of porn. Kidding! I'm a christian.


Belief me the bible is waaay more pornographic then you would believe!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Belief me the bible is waaay more pornographic then you would believe!


I'll shut up, God is watching.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I'll shut up, God is watching.


I'm sorry didn't mean to make you nervous. Well either way whether you like stuff like that or not, you're a good person overall, never forget.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> I'm sorry didn't mean to make you nervous. Well either way whether you like stuff like that or not, you're a good person overall, never forget.


i wasn't being serious


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> i wasn't being serious


I can't read Sarcasm >.<


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> I can't read Sarcasm >.<


And I'm an awesome person!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> And I'm an awesome person!


Yup and have fun dancing tonight I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I always hated houseflies, but then I got a cat and now the cat chasing the housefly is providing me entertainment. I think I shall name it.


Haha, that's cute.  That reminds me, I had a big fly in my room today. It was bigger than the usual ones. That thing was loud. It kept flying around in my room but I killed it. I'm good at killing flies.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, that's cute.  That reminds me, I had a big fly in my room today. It was bigger than the usual ones. That thing was loud. It kept flying around in my room but I killed it. I'm good at killing flies.


Are you that material arts master from Karate kid?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't wait to pick up the books & CD's I ordered from the post office tomorrow


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Are you that material arts master from Karate kid?


Haha, if you say so. :um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> friday friday gotta get down on friday
> 
> I'm glad your ok :squeeze */me sprinkles safe sparkles over you*


Thanks.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Time to break out the noms.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm such a moron sometimes.

_Psychological_...not physiological.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I always hated houseflies, but then I got a cat and now the cat chasing the housefly is providing me entertainment. I think I shall name it.


hehe. moju is doing pest control in my house. if i see a cockroach i just pick him up and take him there.  he is not so good at catching flies though..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"Spirited" drive complete, and I didn't kill myself or anyone else, so I consider that a success.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> "Spirited" drive complete, and I didn't kill myself or anyone else, so I consider that a success.


Hey weeces. Miss ya.  Glad you're alive buddy.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Being bored and lonely is leaving the dishes to soak in the sink so that I'll have something to do tonight.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What makes other people better than you are, or can be?


----------



## AeroCat (Apr 13, 2012)

The Coffee house man did not give me a less then full cup out of spite. Just like he misspelled my name because it's an odd name. Starbucks is not out get me. :sus


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chips and cheese dip probably wasn't the best dinner choice.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

not everyone in golani is a psychopath. yeah, most are...but i ain't. or am i?...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Ow. My head.

Why does Smirnoff have to taste like Sprite? It should be a little harder to swallow to serve as a warning or something.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to read spoilers for Cabin in the woods but it tells me not too ughh..I dunno if I will ever watch it...what to do.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I want to read spoilers for Cabin in the woods but it tells me not too ughh..I dunno if I will ever watch it...what to do.


It's more fun if you don't 

It was raining pretty hard, it'll most likely rain tonight. The thunder is very interesting. Sometimes its different colors.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why does cheesecake taste so good ?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> It's more fun if you don't


It's soo tempting though.....I have always read spoilers heh.....But I probably won't on this.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Come on, imgur O_O I need new pictures!


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Think I'll go watch Jaws


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I found forty dollars. How fortunate.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"Love everyone, trust few, and always paddle your own canoe." <- Life advice I read on another forum. 

I can do 2/3 :|


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to live on the Moon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Time for red wine



Essy90 said:


> I want to live on the Moon.


I want to visit the moon but live on Mars


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I want to visit the moon but live on Mars


Cool. Anything's better that living on Earth I guess.

I'm hungry.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

meganmila said:


> I want to read spoilers for Cabin in the woods but it tells me not too ughh..I dunno if I will ever watch it...what to do.


Don't do itttttt. Piecing together what's going on is like 68% of what makes the movie so fun.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to tell everyone to sod off. I might get to speak to my SO today. I also have guests tonight. It's best I don't go near them. I'm going to cancel on them all. I also can't handle being in this place because people don't get what I say. If we were in a physical building together I'd shut off the power like Mr Bean and leg it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Snap out of it...you're better than this.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

They're showing titanic documentaries all day. :O
Can only mean one thing... that I'll be at the tv all day.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stilla said:


> They're showing titanic documentaries all day. :O
> Can only mean one thing... that I'll be at the tv all day.


and in 3D!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Stilla said:


> They're showing titanic documentaries all day. :O
> Can only mean one thing... that I'll be at the tv all day.


Awesome! I wish they were showing them here as well.

I need something cold to drink.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Just carry on making assumptions. Carry on. Carry on.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stilla said:


> They're showing titanic documentaries all day. :O
> Can only mean one thing... that I'll be at the tv all day.


Documentaries are my one weakness :boogie


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

So apparently Brad and Angelina very recently got engaged...I thought they were already married? :sus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, seriously...I don't deserve this.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it bad luck for a Cruise ship to be playing Titanic if they are at sea?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Big mistake by coming here, can't wait to go back in the states to proceed with studying and working. Just another chapter I guess.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I bought this new Anti-stress Neck pillow lavender and chamomile - wow, it really does work! 

50 sec in the micorowave and i feel relaxed


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't feel tired at all.

30 mins from now: :fall


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Music sweet music I wish I could caress, Manic Depression is a frustrating mess"

Hendrix


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow this girl's got some nerve. she just called me and asked me to see her in half an hour. i almost burst out laughing on the phone. i told her that i won't be available for the next 2 months. which is actually partially true...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> Big mistake by coming here, can't wait to go back in the states to proceed with studying and working. Just another chapter I guess.


I think I read something you posted about being stuck in another country, I'm just curious as to where you are stuck and how you ended up getting stuck there?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do I really need caffeine?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Do I really need caffeine?


You just need some Cider!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ventura said:


> You just need some Cider!


And some House Rules.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh wow...there certainly is a lot I've missed out on.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

The most satisfying part of the day so far...was eating. I didn't even care that much about the wonderful breeze, although I know it was wonderful. I just want to start over.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So how's everyone doing this fine Saturday afternoon? good...good...


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

i have not been here for so long. i am not sure why i am here now. just...passing by. hi all!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Giving people second, third, and even fourth chances is a really bad habit of mine.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

All I can do best is just be myself.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> i have not been here for so long. i am not sure why i am here now. just...passing by. hi all!


:fall


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just had a classic afternoon with my Dad & Uncle, it's been at least 2 years since the last time. Also had an honest chat with my dad about my mom, plus the girls at The Shoe Warehouse were hot & I picked up my new books from the post office


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I put a bowl in our toaster with some nacho cheesey noodles that had meat in it and the bowl melted. :um Our microwave isn't working. Haha. I guess I should have thought that through. I'm so dumb sometimes. lol My mom is going to be pissed.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

To hit the treadmill tonight or not? Hmm


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

That cheese rolling is a thing that exists makes me immeasurably happy, but these dudes, really, really ought to be wearing helmets.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder if he, by some miracle, says yes, I'll eventually freak out and find an escape route like I do for everything else in my life.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Is growing up growing out or growing in?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Shoot me in the face...ugh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

rainbowOne said:


> i have not been here for so long. i am not sure why i am here now. just...passing by. hi all!


Emma!!!! Long time no see! I've missed you! :wife, I hope you stick around, please? :yes :squeeze


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I need to stop thinking about it. I should learn not to give a crap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Where is the degrees celsius symbol on my keyboard? Ah, thanks yahoo answers, now I know


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Had one too many 40's. Then passed out :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have this habit with new books I get where I read the first sentence of the first page & the last sentence of the last page before I engage the prose, the last sentence of the last page of this book is beautiful



wickedlovely said:


> I need some whiskey.


I concur


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want Chocolate and I want it bad.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I have this habit with new books I get where I read the first sentence of the first page & the last sentence of the last page before I engage the prose, the last sentence of the last page of this book is beautiful


YES! It's not always the first thing I do, but I always read the last sentence before reading much of the book.

I'm having a hard time deciding what book to read next. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why do people with jobs keep asking me for money? I have 0 income.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tweet tweet


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

meow meow


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, finally found what I was looking for!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Leaving the past behind.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hrmm barely any medical records to type this weekend. Time for Drs to slack off & party just cuz of the Titanic thing?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow. just...wow!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Millenniumman75,

Congratulations on finishing your taxes! You are SASsy!

:boogie :boogie :boogie

Your friend,
MEEEE! :yay


----------



## chillLifter (Apr 2, 2012)

wondering if an introverted guy like myself can ever find a nice, sweet, caring, introverted girl that doesn't have any crazy issues.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i had a rocking weekend, have organised a trip to Toronto and New York for the summer, yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> i had a rocking weekend, have organised a trip to *Toronto* and New York for the summer, yay


:clap I hope you like it!

...no, I don't want my drink to be ice-cold, because then I couldn't drink it. I suppose I could lick it...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

huh said:


> meow meow


Hey, quit kitten around and be serious, for once!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- While digging through old things to find important papers I also came across the "headgear" I had to wear in grade 10 to go with my braces, thank god I only had to wear that thing at home otherwise I might have ended it all back then, lol

- In other news I need to buy a paper shredder ASAP


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> :clap I hope you like it!
> 
> ...no, I don't want my drink to be ice-cold, because then I couldn't drink it. I suppose I could lick it...


Thanks, i've heard good things about the place. 

plus my good friend lives there now so it should be fun :clap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

So theres totally a goose nursing eggs right outside my window...pretty gosh darn adorable if you ask me :b


----------



## Shianne (Apr 3, 2012)

I want to live in a world where a chicken can cross a road without its motives being questioned.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> So theres totally a goose nursing eggs right outside my window...pretty gosh darn adorable if you ask me :b


photos?  
-

i got 91/100 for my assignment. :yay

now i have to apply for the exam. :no


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Two more weeks and I can join the 18+ group.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> photos?
> -


Alright heres the first one!










Heres the mother protecting her eggs :b



And the white little specs are the eggs although their huge upclose! And the mother is trying to gather sticks for her nest :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Last minute opinion paper yaaay. I'm not motivated at all because I'm sick to death of this part of the course and am eager to start part two. Due today? Do today. Or at least finish today, because there's no way I'm starting my Monday with no sleep. Ah well, the only hard part is the referencing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> Alright heres the first one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love2


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

deja vu is actually an instance of decaying of dark matter inside your pineal gland (third eye). a "gift" from our "true home" (outer space). the truth is WE are the invaders of this planet and it is actively trying to rid itself of us (increasingly erratic weather patterns, global warming, incurable plagues, etc). the "aliens" that occasion this planet were once comrades. this earth has dulled our psychic senses to the point where we are effectively deaf and mute to them.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, the weekend is just about over and I can pretty much stop worrying about afterhours work pages. Still feeling terrible that I didn't respond to someones email yet tho :/


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Trying to do my best at it.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Trying to do my best at it.


:clap


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

motherflower...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I should get rid of everyone in my life....just not listen to them and just stay alone.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Why is there such a long lag between the game and 1040? Ahh whatever. I need to lie down ._.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I dun understand a whoooole lotta things've late. <_<


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I love the "New Posts" button. I can't believe I took so long to notice it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't believe mum and I didn't have an arguement today while talking. 0.o


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Drunk and IDGAF.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Just made a sandwich that validates this entire year for me. Not even kidding. I spend most days feeling nothing at all, but I'm getting quite emotional about this sandwich.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

yesterday was such a crazy day. me and my girlfriend went to the beach. i went to buy us a few beers and the guy said i was not allowed to buy alcohol because i was on uniform and had a gun. so i took my shirt off, gave my gun to my girlfriend and proceeded to make the purchase.

we stayed at the beach till midnight, i think. it was fun...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I'm going to turn on the air conditioner.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's 3am .....


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope I'll get to wach Titanic in 3D this week.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Alright heres the first one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'awwwwww


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Weekends should be longer.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh what lovely breeze outside!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Why do I even come here.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps I should try and convince mum to buy another rose plant.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> You'd make a lovely housewife. :3
> 
> It's funny... because..you're... a man.... :blank


Hey, the person the sandwich was named after was a man. And I'll have no slander of the great Earl of Sandwich, young lady.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Falling asleep for 4 hours was not part of my plan. :wife


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Yesterday was such a beautiful day. I should've captured it and put it in a bottle...or something.........


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Captain Insano shows no mercy


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh **** I'm getting hungry. water! water! water! and cigs


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Today is going to suck


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :fall


:b



Ventura said:


> Emma!!!! Long time no see! I've missed you! :wife, I hope you stick around, please? :yes :squeeze


maybe I'll lurk a bit! i have un-addicted myself from the internet these days and I can't destroy all that


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

hello, forums :mushy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Laundry Time


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Holy ****ing crap, this Tupac hologram is freaking me the **** out. It looks too real. I can't imagine being in the audience, being so high thinking you brought him back to life.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why do i always end up with tall girls? my current girlfriend is 6'0 tall...

on another thought - I'm gonna be in the UK in 2 weeks time for a month. i think I'm gonna visit my old sixth form...so many memories. they need some refreshing.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure 77 lives ending is worth more than 21 years in prison. That's all. :/
Guess I have to say that while acknowledging I come from a different culture.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Why do I even come here.


I ask myself that same question every time I log on.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> Oh **** I'm getting hungry. water! water! water! and cigs


Can you please not do that and eat something.



Stilla said:


> Why do I even come here.





au Lait said:


> I ask myself that same question every time I log on.





Twelve Keyz said:


> this is such a good question


Because you're bored and have a desire to communicate with good people who may share similar issues with you?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Why do I even come here.


this is such a good question


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why do they show good movies at odd hours on Tv...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, now I've seen everything.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Well, now I've seen everything.


This doggy is into some kinky stuffs. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^That dog is so outrageous I'm not sure whether to laugh right now. I'll be on the bus to work tonight, it'll come to mind & then I'll die, lol

- Most movies these days are either books or remakes or both


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

falling down said:


> Because you're bored and have a desire to communicate with good people who may share similar issues with you?


Yeah don't get me wrong, there are a lot of awesome people on here. It's just that there are also some hateful and negative people as well, and sometimes I end up feeling worse after I've visited this place rather than better.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm afraid to log onto Canucks.com, HFboards, and Twitter. It must be post-apocalyptic in there :afr


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Hakuna Matata


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just ate some almonds today that were like 8 months old. :blank They were delish.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- "Real Eyes, Realize, Real Lies" - That's a cool phrase

- Time is not going to be nice to the areas where I have stretch marks


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I'm afraid to log onto Canucks.com, HFboards, and Twitter. It must be post-apocalyptic in there :afr


Canucks fans are having a fresh slice of karma served up to them for their bashing of Leaf fans this past couple months. 

I'm really surprised that both the Nucks and Pens are down 0-3, I blame Duncan Keith for Vancouver's plight and a crappy defense and overrated goalie for the Pens. Both teams were my Stanley Cup final selections. I forgot just how stacked the Flyers are.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Canucks fans are having a fresh slice of karma served up to them for their bashing of Leaf fans this past couple months.
> 
> I'm really surprised that both the Nucks and Pens are down 0-3, I blame Duncan Keith for Vancouver's plight and a crappy defense and overrated goalie for the Pens. Both teams were my Stanley Cup final selections. I forgot just how stacked the Flyers are.


Well at least we actually _made _the danc- Oh forget it. You're right it's major karma. I should have started an anti-jinx thread on CDC while I had the chance..

And the Hawks.. A thorn in our post-season side even when we're not even facing them :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's done! It's over! It's finally over oh mah gawsh I might cry a little.

I'm never leaving an assignment that late again. Absolutely horrifying. _Horrifying!
_It's all good till you have boatloads of questions and nobody can answer them.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just wanna hide in my room and never come out. I keep forgetting how much public speaking just drains me emotionally :?


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ *man hug*

Why do people say I laugh like a madman? :con


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

to poor choices and weak genetic material :drunk


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

so the latest volume of a manga I read had a character with social anxiety 0_0

too bad he only showed up in like 3-4 pages...


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

As soon as I get back to miami I'm gonna start socializing. Tis loneliness is over! Can't wait.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

What if cows look at us humans as having such plush lives?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I might get 300 posts before the night is done..


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why do I feel so sleepy...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh wow...there are Pigeons outside my window.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I like hearing a train in the distance at night, it's soothing for some reason.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

cant sleeeeep


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have done nothing all day but listen to music.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good...I'm not that sleepy now.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Must... Reach... 1000... posts!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Power cuts...I hate them.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I saw an ad for a local masseuse at the gas station yesterday afternoon. I should check that out. Maybe.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

What the hec is that dictionary doing on my table...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

don't shoot without permission from higher up...the place is very volatile. you could start a war. :roll

honestly, what are we, lawyers?!


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I suppose doing things you hate is the price you pay to avoid loneliness.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder if I could keep a pet chicken.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If only money grew on trees.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't want to finish hungry.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Guess I'll eat some Lucky Charms.......wish I was magically delicious :/


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder if aliens really do exist.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Apotheosis said:


> I like hearing a train in the distance at night, it's soothing for some reason.


I agree


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay...that was weird.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I have wait three to four weeks for the admissions decision. Buh-buh-but I want to know _now_!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love my chilli plant. It's beautiful.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Nhl playoffs and uefa champions league during exam season whyyyyyy??


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a good thing I waited until the last possible minute to mail my state taxes.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I should be doin' work- so boring thoughhh


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Now I hate people hurray even when I was brimming with self confidence and trying to talk to others they completely ignore me, I give up I'm staying a misanthropist.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I would love to go to the beach and have a nice little picnic with someone. With a bunch of food...That would be so much fun.  *Daydreams*


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Bout to watch Moneyball.."Your such loser dad, your such a loser dad"


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish I wasn't so lazy and I could open up my Yahoo xD. I had a walk to remember today


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I don’t understand how Super Mario can smash blocks with his head but dies when he touches a turtle.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I made a big mistake. I added a friend from school on FB back in December but I deactivated that account and added her on my newer one about a couple of weeks ago and she rejected it. I'm not adding people ever again. :rain


Sounds like a miscommunication.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Buying these cantaloupe-flavored fruit chews might not have been the best idea.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Australian in Women especially. Very sexy


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Well at least we actually _made _the danc- Oh forget it. You're right it's major karma. I should have started an anti-jinx thread on CDC while I had the chance..
> 
> And the Hawks.. A thorn in our post-season side even when we're not even facing them :mum


:lol:clap


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> :lol:clap


Well they were playing like poop for most of the year so I'm not completely surprised -.-
-

Why am I always sore after work? It's not like I'm constantly running laps waitressing. Maybe I should try stretching before my next shifts..


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:doh Please no one notice, please no one notice, _please no one notice_*!*


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Being invisible has its pluses, and its minuses.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Being invisible has its pluses, and its minuses.


I see you.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Well they were playing like poop for most of the year so I'm not completely surprised -.-


The Leafs? They were good up until the all star break and then everything went to hell. No one seems to have more to say about the plight of the Leafs more than Canucks fans, so it's a bit of sweet revenge to watch the Nucks bury themselves in a huge hole and Nucks fans having to eat some crow.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> I see you.


lol, I meant outside of the internet.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> The Leafs? They were good up until the all star break and then everything went to hell. No one seems to have more to say about the plight of the Leafs more than Canucks fans, so it's a bit of sweet revenge to watch the Nucks bury themselves in a huge hole and Nucks fans having to eat some crow.


No mah dear, the Nucks.. They've been terribad a lot of the year. Yes they won the Prez's Cup but they sort of stumbled into it.. :blank (Still love the team but come on now... Hard not to be annoyed at the coaching staff for this).

I follow the Leafs pretty regularly and they weren't bad, but their collapse down the stretch was just epic :blank


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

What do guys want to see you wear on the first hangout/date?

Answers..?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> What do guys want to see you wear on the first hangout/date?
> 
> Answers..?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

..? :sus


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> What do guys want to see you wear on the first hangout/date?
> 
> Answers..?


Something tight? :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I finally made it to 2.00 posts per day :yay


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

I miss the days when the 1/2 lb cheesy beef and potato burrito were 99c.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> ..? :sus


Most guys here are likely going to say something like as little as possible. 
All guys are the same. I think the answers will be entertaining so I broke out the popcorn and the Bieber outfit. 



shelbster18 said:


> :lol That just made my day.


You're welcome. :lol


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh dear. I don't want him to get the wrong idea. Mainly just wanting a guy friend at first. Plus, I don't got no curves to show. Heh.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Vanilllabb said:


> What do guys want to see you wear on the first hangout/date?
> 
> Answers..?


Wear what makes you feel comfortable and pretty! Whatever makes you smile should make him smile, too.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Somehow my office application was installed with the wrong language. That was very confusing to fix =/


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Vanilllabb said:


> What do guys want to see you wear on the first hangout/date?
> 
> Answers..?


Whatever you want.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to fly in the sky and high in the clouds.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:love2

yes i am posting in the right thread. :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ruined my sleeping pattern again.... I went to bed at 6pm up at 12am wooo?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

This fly needs to die! >.<


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

bleh


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Think I need a girl shaped like spongebob


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't watch this North Korean documentary anymore. It's worse than Nazi Germany over there.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I miss Argentina like a mother****er. I haven't been there for over 10 years. ****!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's another hot day...*Sigh*


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> :love2
> 
> yes i am posting in the right thread. :b


D'aww /pats kitteh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope mum's cooking something for lunch today...I'm starving.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Does ****ing *everything* have to be about TWITter and Facebook?

You bunch of ****ing SHEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Some people think I am inscrutable, but I think that I am rather scrutable.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I see you Krispy Kreme doughnut. But Im not acknowledging you. Nope. No I ain't.


----------



## atayroya8 (Apr 18, 2012)

guzel faydalÄ± konu olmus.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- The sunrise this morning was perfect. The sun itself was that glorious reddish orange orb that it likes to be a times. It's a cool but beautiful spring morning out



whatsername75 said:


> In other news, I hope the book I ordered comes today. I am in dire need of something new to read.


I didn't have anything to read for 2 weeks before the 4 new books I ordered arrived. I bought 3 of 4 on a whim and so far so good of the first I've started, it's completely sucked me in, I hope the same happens for you too!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

atayroya8 said:


> guzel faydalÄ± konu olmus.


Anlamıyorum.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Insomnia: When you start counting sheep . . . 1 sheep, 2 sheep, 3 sheep . . . and then you realise they are trapped in a pen inside a slaughterhouse . . . 4 sheep, 5 sheep, 6 sheep . . .


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My book is overdue.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington is so cute. :b


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't believe I've actually had three good days in a row.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I better not be the only one who shows up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I'm far too invested in this game, been yelling at the TV like a madman, lol

- I wonder if the people sitting behind those who wave flags at football matches get pissed because they can't see


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Needa haircut. Looks like I combed my hair with a brick. :/


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for understanding.
Best regards,


No really, that was my thought.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

The government keeps sending me cheques for uni... I dont know why, but hey..I'll take them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Didier Drogba sinks the Spanish Armada! "Bow to your King ya sh*ts!" haha

Really luck, disciplined tactics & the weather conditions got us through this one, the Spaniards aren't as used to the heavy rain as the English


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I hereby declare it to be Chef Boyardee time. I love me some beef ravioli.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

In my head, I see Community, but with my eyes, I see no Community. :no


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Another day, another fail.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

So, just went to the store and pretty much announced to anyone looking at what I'm buying (tried not to pay attention to that) that it's "that time of the month", as I am doing now in this thread. I bought girl things and chocolate  and I don't give a damn :wife


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

That wasn't the meeting I expected.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

In general, I wonder if it healthy for people with social anxiety to use dating sites as a means of meeting potential partners. It's a catch-22 in a way, you'd like to date, but you don't have the confidence to offline; but online you do, due to the interpersonal anoymity, yet the odds on dating sites are even more stacked against you. I guess it all comes down to your looks and personality, and how well you can display them online, and how much your anxieties affect you.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Brian Greene, physicist. Is my idol


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha so my dad's bringing hobos now to the house, if he brings those lesbians back in we'd be down for a circus. Seriously man.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

why am I so hungry all the time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

When did I become more of a lurker than a poster? Oh, how the times have changed.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

woot! no one else visit my profile. I have 4444 views :yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lovely. The dryer didn't dry my clothes. What was I expecting when I spent $1.50 on it....that it would actually work?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

A really high percentage of urban pigeons seem to have messed up toes/feet. I always wonder what exactly happened to them (each individual bird that I see).


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

carambola said:


> A really high percentage of pigeons (around here) seem to have messed up toes/feet. I always wonder what exactly happened to them.


retired street performers


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

La Fin du Monde should be the Canucks fan drink special tonight.. :afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Neutrino said:


> So, just went to the store and pretty much announced to anyone looking at what I'm buying (tried not to pay attention to that) that it's "that time of the month", as I am doing now in this thread. I bought girl things and chocolate  and I don't give a damn :wife


well done! :yay


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hehe, thanks!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Perkins said:


> Holy ****ing crap, this Tupac hologram is freaking me the **** out. It looks too real. I can't imagine being in the audience, being so high thinking you brought him back to life.


Yess. This was awesome. :yes


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Once again I can hear my neighbors...um...getting busy. :blank stupid apartments...bleh.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ That hologram is creepy...looks too real.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The activity around here seems to slow down from 11pm-3am


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Whoa getting this sort of high feeling...weeee..All this from Lunesta... most of the time those pills don't work for me..

h man I am out of it I had to edit this post with spelling or leaving out words meh


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No more Mr.Nice guy. Goodbye It's time to wake up and realize being nice isn't getting you anywhere.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm, i need to stop doing this to myself.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Angels; they fell first but I'm still here


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I really have to stop sleeping in that position...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think that crab meat may have been a little spoiled...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel like a Saiyan I got the crap beat out of me but it made me stronger.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That last turd had a bit of a greenish hue to it...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Die hunger...die


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just hate life in general and majority of the people in it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

One of these days...just one of these days...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm drowning in a sea of tabs. Halp.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Those yellow flowers outside look lovely.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah man, I shouldn't have slept from 12am-3am, but I was DEAD-frickin'-TIRED. Now, here it is approaching 5:30am and I'm wide awake. That's wonderful.

Sleep pattern, _butchered_.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's cloudy. I hope it rains.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was all of 20 seconds into my shower when the bathroom light burnt out. Happy morning. :yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Those birds seem awfully careless about their nest.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

i need to go to bed but i'm not tired
my sleeping schedule is screwed up now


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The tremendous amount of love you get from a little furball is amazing!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'Oh The Places You'll Go' by Dr. Seuss almost made me weep!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Ah man, I shouldn't have slept from 12am-3am, but I was DEAD-frickin'-TIRED. Now, here it is approaching 5:30am and I'm wide awake. That's wonderful.
> 
> Sleep pattern, _butchered_.


Aaand here comes 8am...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Finally starting to get used to sobriety again


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Bright -eyed, but I don't know about bushy tailed.....lemme go check on that


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Must check the balcony for cats before locking it...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think my stepmom caught me singing in the car before I left for work. I hope she's understanding of how I have to avoid her for the rest of my life now.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm just getting stupider and stupider.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I left the radio on my laptop on when I went to bed, and my laptop still went to sleep sometime in the middle of the night. Woke up to silence and turned it back on, got back into bed. Wish there was a way I could just keep the radio on 24/7.

Oh. And Doomsday delayed till Sunday :afr


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Charles Darwin is a fibber. I've evolved into nothing...


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> I think my stepmom caught me singing in the car before I left for work. I hope she's understanding of how I have to avoid her for the rest of my life now.


lol no way! You sing now? haha


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i haven't showered or taken my shoes and uniform off for a week now. and my gun is jammed with desert sand... there is no way I'm gonna sleep with a dirty gun. :roll


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Hadron said:


> i haven't showered or taken my shoes and uniform off for a week now. and my gun is jammed with desert sand... there is no way I'm gonna sleep with a dirty gun. :roll


Jesus. And I complain about having no air conditioner or hot water. sweet mother of god!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Random. Random thought of the day


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I ate a proper Italian style pizza today & it was so juicy, good stuff!



KumagoroBeam said:


> I'm just getting stupider and stupider.


This seems to be happening to me too, must be going round or something



CoastalSprite said:


> I left the radio on my laptop on when I went to bed, and my laptop still went to sleep sometime in the middle of the night. Woke up to silence and turned it back on, got back into bed. Wish there was a way I could just keep the radio on 24/7.


This type of thing used to happen to me too until I went into the power setting & changed when my laptop will go into sleep mode or shut itself down, etc. I suggest you do the same so you can enjoy your radio shows all night long


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sweaty


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

They are baking fishy cat cookies in the kitchen. uke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"this gigantic surface, is like one giant swiss cheese"


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Aaand here comes 8am...


Here comes 8pm and I'm still up :/ bleh! more coffee? :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> They are baking fishy cat cookies in the kitchen. uke


Huh? :afr


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just when you thought it was safe to back into the water.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-04-20/man-killed-by-five-metre-shark-in-safrica/3961690


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Life..... Simply unreal.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol...I keep screwing up with people....no one understands that I can't hear right now and my ears are bothering me so much that I don't want to hang out with anyone. Geez, I'll be alone forever....I don't care right now...I might in a month but not now.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Huh? :afr


If you thought WET can food is awful smelling- think of it *BAKED* at 400 F.

They took 2 big cans of cat food and blended it till smooth :l

Then made droplets AND baked them.. bleh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

gah, i came online to upload my assignment, not to come on SAS. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> If you thought WET can food is awful smelling- think of it *BAKED* at 400 F.
> 
> They took 2 big cans of cat food and blended it till smooth :l
> 
> Then made droplets AND baked them.. bleh


I used to microwave my cats food from the fridge to make it more appealing to them.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Every generation, blames the one before


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> I used to microwave my cats food from the fridge to make it more appealing to them.


They where trying to make "cookies" :no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to put on a cute little outfit and go dance and laugh and eat good food and come home and fall asleep in all my gross glory. But instead I'm just gonna sit here. Fantastic!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The sky calls to us
If we do not destroy ourselves
We will one day venture to the stars.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ I like "A Glorious Dawn". Yeah, I recognize the lyrics. :um lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Demerzel said:


> ^ I like "A Glorious Dawn". Yeah, I recognize the lyrics. :um lol


No. It's awesome


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I seem to have developed a real liking for light beer...



Hopefully this doesn't become problematic.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I wanna scream!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I lost a baby tooth... Does the tooth-fairy still come?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

How do strangers attract one another?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't have the patience for stippling.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy 4/20 to those of you with a means of celebrating.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Men suck. I'm done with all of it. you all can duke it out amongst yourselves.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel that narcissism is a personality trait, not a mental disorder.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

back in middle school, I remember some kids were going to celebrate 4/20 which I thought they meant celebrating Hitler's birthday. It made me sad for the human race... and then I realized oh, for something else. oops.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

leonardess said:


> Men suck. I'm done with all of it. you all can duke it out amongst yourselves.


Oh, if only "all" meant "all"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Happy 4/20 to those of you with a means of celebrating.


:cry

:drunk


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rosedubh said:


> I wanna scream!


for ice-cream?

-----------
Boss said the most ****ed up thing ever at lunch. I just sat there thinking "really??....really..."


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My new pet peeve is programmers that write if statement comparisons the opposite way (ie. false ! = $someResult). That is so awkward to read.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know if I can trust a toothpaste that is MADE IN ENGLAND. :troll


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, this day has certainly started off smoothly :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I don't know if I can trust a toothpaste that is MADE IN ENGLAND. :troll


hah so true.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

To sleep or not to sleep...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Allergies, the glorious irony of coming out of winter only to suffer sickness as the weather gets warmer


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Haven't been adhering to my regime :/ think I'll switch to old lady exercises.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Men suck. I'm done with all of it. you all can duke it out amongst yourselves.


:squeeze


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

bigblue38 said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to back into the water.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-04-20/man-killed-by-five-metre-shark-in-safrica/3961690


A shark attack would be a pretty miserable way to go, for sure.

This reminds me, though, I could go for a good shark movie...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm lost.... my hands smell nice and I'm not sure I should ever have friends everything I do blows up in my face.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

leonardess said:


> Men suck. I'm done with all of it. you all can duke it out amongst yourselves.


What's this? :?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


>


I did not know this. I learned today! Wheee!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I've been up for days :troll


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> I've been up for days :troll


Here, let me give you something to knock you out :twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Here, let me give you something to knock you out :twak


:eek ..... Thank you- "good" sir.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I need a hug and I need it bad...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :eek ..... Thank you- "good" sir.


:b

Most happy to help


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My cat is so entertaining right now...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> My cat is so entertaining right now...


Is he/she tapdancing?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Is he/she tapdancing?


Lol..I wish, but no. He's just running around the house and he's hyper. It's funny..haha.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So my essay is supposed to be 1500 words and I am at 1000. And out of ideas.

Time to make sentances wordier! Woohoo!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> So my essay is supposed to be 1500 words and I am at 1000. And out of ideas.
> 
> Time to make sentances wordier! Woohoo!


Hmmm reminds me of when I was in high school.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Gawd I know I haven't had to write something like this in a year and it sucks more than I remember.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> This type of thing used to happen to me too until I went into the power setting & changed when my laptop will go into sleep mode or shut itself down, etc. I suggest you do the same so you can enjoy your radio shows all night long


Ah thanks for the tip hunni  
-

A customer randomly gave me his number today to "keep in touch". It's too bad he's not my type, that's never happened before :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^No Worries^^^

Listening to the remastered version of this track & the original master I feel the original is better even though everything comes through clearer in the new master, adds some kind of character I can't put my finger on


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like I can't run away this time. Avoidance only works for so long. :/


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Why does my dog's snout smell like a bucket of snails?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

What happened to the 18+ group?:blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

gah, stupid saturday buses


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Time


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Hurt my foot. I question the significance of a big toe.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I did not know this. I learned today! Wheee!


As an award for learning, here is a helvetica necklace!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> So my essay is supposed to be 1500 words and I am at 1000. And out of ideas.
> 
> Time to make sentances wordier! Woohoo!


This is also a great opportunity to quote the heck out of all your sources. I once received an A+ on a paper that was 75% other people's material!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pita said:


> This is also a great opportunity to quote the heck out of all your sources. I once received an A+ on a paper that was 75% other people's material!


Where I'm from quotes don't count as one's own words. :b


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Small talk will never cease to feel forced and unnatural.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't watch HD shows or movies even though it's part of my cable package which makes no sense. So I ring up Telus to figure out what's going on, the first guy gets me to reboot the system & nothing so he puts me through to a tech. 

The tech says I'm not authorized for HD to which I say "I was told I am". So the tech puts me through to customer service & customer service says I am setup for HD & I get mad & ask why one person from the same company says one thing & another something else, so he rings another tech. 

The new tech gets me to reboot both the modem & receiver & still nothing so she puts me on hold to ring the super tech. Meanwhile the first customer service guy has been trying to ring me on the second line & my cell(which is in my room not the living room). While on hold for the super tech I find out there's a message on my sell from customer service guy #1 saying an in house tech needs to come round next Saturday between 8am - 10am to install some splitters or something to get me on the new faster network. 

Tech 2 comes back from hold saying she spoke with the super tech & she is going to do some other kind of reboot from their office & since I'm home all day they will ring me when it's done to let me know what's going on. 

^^^That's my morning so far^^^


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Got the house to my self for 10 days....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> What happened to the 18+ group?:blank


I don't know...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't watch HD shows or movies even though it's part of my cable package which makes no sense. So I ring up Telus to figure out what's going on, the first guy gets me to reboot the system & nothing so he puts me through to a tech.
> 
> The tech says I'm not authorized for HD to which I say "I was told I am". So the tech puts me through to customer service & customer service says I am setup for HD & I get mad & ask why one person from the same company says one thing & another something else, so he rings another tech.
> 
> ...


Tech girl #3, Angela, rocked the house & got my HD channels to work, I hope she gets the good karma she deserves!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why is there nothing interesting on TV on a Friday night...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> What happened to the 18+ group?:blank


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/18-551/

Anther has been made


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

They forecasted rain, there's no rain, I want my rain


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we were just shot at by snipers. 

all i can say is, last few hours were pretty intense...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess I am the only one that doesn't care about the "4/20" phenomenon. Maybe cause I don't smoke...still seems weird. I don't care much for holidays or certain celebrations except for Halloween hah.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> So my essay is supposed to be 1500 words and I am at 1000. And out of ideas.
> 
> Time to make sentances wordier! Woohoo!


That's the only thing I learned in college... lol the sad thing is I'm NOT kidding


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I ****ing hate Cancer.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm too cool for the 18+ group.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Guess I'll down this caffeine and clean up a lil. I was kinda looking like Oscar the Grouch there for a minute.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*turns assignment in late*
*still gets 100%*
*feels guilty for not deserving it*

It's not a real 100%.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I guess I am the only one that doesn't care about the "4/20" phenomenon. Maybe cause I don't smoke...still seems weird. I don't care much for holidays or certain celebrations except for Halloween hah.


I'm a chronic and even I don't care for it. I've been cringing every time I see a "Happy 420!" on Facebook.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

to hell with you're damned 50 posts per day! I have more science to share!
Yes I wasted my last post on this posty. gotta wait till 16:00 PST


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Thinking of going somewhere, by myself. But where?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Where I'm from quotes don't count as one's own words. :b


Oh, it's much the same in these parts.

But I'm really good at tricking professors.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

intheshadows said:


> Thinking of going somewhere, by myself. But where?


Salisbury House?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My goal in life is to acquire adequate survival skills, like gardening, trapping/fishing, etc, by my early-to-mid-30's. And then I'm outta here, into the forests of Central Ontario.

...all I wanna know, is who's coming with me?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

the cheat said:


> My goal in life is to acquire adequate survival skills, like gardening, trapping/fishing, etc, by my early-to-mid-30's. And then I'm outta here, into the forests of Central Ontario.
> 
> ...all I wanna know, is who's coming with me?


Not me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^That's cool.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I suddenly want to be in the indy 500


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bleeding love?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

fuzzyness


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

the cheat said:


> My goal in life is to acquire adequate survival skills, like gardening, trapping/fishing, etc, by my early-to-mid-30's. And then I'm outta here, into the forests of Central Ontario.
> 
> ...all I wanna know, is who's coming with me?


Does it _have _to be Canada?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My friend was right. It is hotter than the devil's *** crack today.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

you reap what u sow


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Took advantage of the 4/20 sale at the smoke shop, bought a classic tobacco pipe which I'll use for herb only & a bubbler. Not bad as it was 20% off everything


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

What to say when I get asked about my social life..who I hangout with..do people ask this or is it considered rude? ..I sure hope he doesn't get into that topic.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nicely drunk right now, 2 litres of bulmers (or magners as it's known to everyone outside Ireland) and i found a few bottles of coors light in the press, winning!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Does it _have _to be Canada?


It's not so bad. It's not like you'll be outside in shorts during the winter. Plus, I plan to spend my winters almost always in the ice-fishing hut I would build.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mmmm smooth.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Desperate? Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Desperate? Why yes, yes I am.


Oh really...?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Oh really...?


I didn't say what for! :b


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a dream about visiting a sketchy dealer I used to go to: on the way I got ambushed by a gang of muggers, but they left me alone because my clothes were a downgrade and I had nothing valuable. :teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I didn't say what for! :b


My mind resides in the gutter, you know that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> My mind resides in the gutter, you know that.


I do know this. I don't think it's ever moved outta there honestly.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I do know this. I don't think it's ever moved outta there honestly.


It's still in there but it moved to a little cleaner location.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chickens are decent people.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

might have a little drink hmm


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap, these are giant gummy worms!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone for carrot cake ?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tonight I'm off work so I texted a coworker to see when my next day is. She replied Monday but the crazy news is my boss was either fired or quit today because the new top dog demanded changes in days worked without being reasonable, they just expect her to jump when they said how high: she's not that type of person. Crazy stuff! Next week is going to be interesting



bigblue38 said:


> Anyone for carrot cake ?


Damn right! I can never get enough of the stuff


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't usually have DRAMATIC GIRL SPAZ OUT moments, but I had one tonight. I spazzed out HARSH in a very girly teary way. It was epic.

I need lift some weights or something get me outta this girly phase.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

huh said:


> Chickens are decent people.


O_O where is this from? A friend of mine said this a while ago, but I thought he had made it up. Clearly not!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

why 
why am I here....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

irishK said:


> why
> why am I here....


=O, you are back!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sleep is good...it really is.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Ospi said:


> =O, you are back!


:high5 Didn't think anyone would remember me lol.
Been a while sas


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder if I could get an aerial view shot of that nest...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Whenever someone calls me thin, I automatically take that as an okay to binge on junk food. If they're just trying to sabotage my weight loss efforts, it's working.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

irishK said:


> :high5 Didn't think anyone would remember me lol.
> Been a while sas


Hey, welcome back!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah, it's so noisy in here...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Tonight I'm off work so I texted a coworker to see when my next day is. She replied Monday but the crazy news is my boss was either fired or quit today because the new top dog demanded changes in days worked without being reasonable, they just expect her to jump when they said how high: she's not that type of person. Crazy stuff! Next week is going to be interesting
> 
> Damn right! I can never get enough of the stuff


:lol


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Hey, welcome back!


Thanks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish it rained today...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

My boyfriend is adorable. I want to cuddle and kiss him.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Eating a tuna sandwich at 4 am  gotta love the weekend.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ravens are so beautiful.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Need to sleep.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Neutrino said:


> O_O where is this from? A friend of mine said this a while ago, but I thought he had made it up. Clearly not!


:b It's part of a larger skit, but...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's almost 7:00 and it's still not dark.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

wrestling with a girl is not that challenging. i.e. not that fun. but hey, my gf seems to enjoy it so...I'll have to put up with this childish game. :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rang the cable company last night to fix my HD problems, after some hassle it got done. Now this morning as I'm watching the game the whole system reboots itself & demand an activation code I don't have. Now I have to wait an hour to ring them about it. Just can't win sometimes it seems


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Rang the cable company last night to fix my HD problems, after some hassle it got done. Now this morning as I'm watching the game the whole system reboots itself & demand an activation code I don't have. Now I have to wait an hour to ring them about it. Just can't win sometimes it seems


Spoke with the cable company & found out they put the upgrade order through a week too early so now I'll not be able to watch TV until Monday. It's ridiculous what they has going on over there, nobody has a clue! You speak to one person, they transfer you, speak to person #2 & they say they'll put you through to someone else & that someone else is the first person you spoke to who transferred you to person #2. I could have torn them a new hole but I'm in decent spirits today, no need to ruin that on their account. They are still *******s though


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

milankovitch cycles


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel good.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

irishK said:


> why
> why am I here....


oh my gosh <3 !!! I've missed you


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Bed soon,the only time I don't feel pain is when I am sleeping.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That was rather confusing. My first attempt at a service for Symfony2 drags along. It probably doesn't help that I really haven't read much on SOA before I started this. I think I understand it now though. I must've read through the docs countless times by now.

:eyes


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This download sure is taking forever.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

5 laps of 1000 meter sprints - at midnight. few things top that crap on the scale of annoyance.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Essy90 said:


> I feel good.


Me too. It's confusing.

Urge to order pizza...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Give me all the bacon and eggs you have.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

That's one big kitty:

http://now.msn.com/living/0421-obese-cat.aspx?ocid=todnow11


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Where did I leave that pack of cigs?? I'm really craving a couple.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I want to strangle my upstairs neighbors. :blank


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

I should probably stop staring into 100 watt bulbs. Enjoying the fragility of burning retinas and the temporary blindness that follows probably isn't healthy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:roll And, it's 2am and the birds are tweeting outside? :


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :roll And, it's 2am and the birds are tweeting outside? :


i'm in a tree #2amtweets


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope lunch is going to be good.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

London Marathon about to start...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ahh, i had a really nice weekend.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

My random thought is wow this is a huuuge thread!!!seriously!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I am half crustacean, half dog and half fishes.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

This basil dip is ****ing extraordinary.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta get started soon


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sure the analogy has been made before, but thinking of all the guests lurking on these forums makes me feel like an animal in a zoo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need a new wallet & a paper shredder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> London Marathon about to start...


Did you win?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

fingertips said:


> i'm in a tree #2amtweets


*shoots dead*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So I've had the stereo blasting music since around 11am I think while cleaning. 10 minutes ago I went to put my laundry in the washer & I heard some banging on a door while in the laundry room. I paid no attention, didn't even think twice about even though I heard a door open & some people talk. Then I came back in to grab to garbage & take it out. When I got back there was a note saying I piss off my neighbours & they will call the cops next time I blast tunes, lol. What are the odds of me being out of the apartment both times they came down to ask me to turn down the music? haha


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I live in the most beautiful place in the world. Spent the entire afternoon outside- warm weather, snowy mountains, flowers and fields of yellow dandelions. Everyone's smiling!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom is such a hoarder, thank god we're not rich or there would be so much more no doubt



CoastalSprite said:


> I live in the most beautiful place in the world. Spent the entire afternoon outside- warm weather, snowy mountains, flowers and fields of yellow dandelions. Everyone's smiling!


With luck I'll be visiting there this summer for the first time, my eldest bro lives there


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope the universe reaches maximum entropy soon :blank


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so sick and tired of my father. He's always asking me to do things with him and when I say, "No" he wants to be a ***** and go on and on about how I'm always staying in my room. He's been like this for probably 5 years with me now. It doesn't ever stop. I've been sick of him saying that from the start. I have the urge to punch him. I can't wait to move out and be gone from him forever.


 Does he know about you-know-what?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just ate a row of double stuffed Oreos and then nearly puked. 

....should I eat the second row?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Got my paper shredder


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Can hardly believe I'll be off to college in about a year from now... :blank Should *probably* start looking into any that'll take me... I wonder if I'll have the courage to live on campus.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why does my brain always sabotage meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....

fearfeafaegaega!!!!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to buy one of those big floppy straw hats to wear so I don't have to shade my eyes with my hand all the time. But then I think how awkward it would be if I'm in a crowded space and it gets in people's way... I have that problem often enough with umbrellas.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

attraction


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> attraction


magnets


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> magnets


"How do they work?"


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rdrr said:


> "How do they work?"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy crap...I finally understand what is all happening here. Bwahahahaha. It only took me most of the weekend and multiple re-reads. My custom user-provider and authentication provider are near completion!


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Dreamscape said:


> Weekends should be longer.


Wouldn't three days be better? I think it needs to be changed.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I can't think of the name of these snack things I used to eat in high school.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want watermelon flavored ice cream.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> 1,000 posts. :yay


Woohoo! :high5


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Given my work privileges, I should really focus on updating the prescription in my glasses.


----------



## dreamers disease 97 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lonely night


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

If I were to split into two people and If I ever saw myself walking down a hallway, I'd beat myself(no...just no..) down to a pulp for being the worst piece of **** human **** stain worthless ******* alive. **** me. 

I feel like this now, but I'm almost positive I'll be feeling normal tomorrow. I have no idea why :um
Just one of those days.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

I need to find a Bananas Anonymous group. Can't stop eating them....


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Which is more volatile to depend on emotionally, hockey or people?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Given the current state of the Canucks, hockey.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Edit edit delete edit. Kill with fire. Edit.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Given the current state of the Canucks, hockey.


I honestly can't decide. I used to think hockey was more dependable because "it'll always be there". But now I realize: So are people! They're always there too :blank

Edit: Sorry I know I'm not making any sense. I should take it to the Canucks forum but it's likely a cesspool there right now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ummmm..I just saw a commercial where they said sleeping pills can cause cancer...awesome/sarcasm...wtf. All these horror med commercials..


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't believe the Canucks lost in 5 to a team led by douche bags like Mike Richards, Jeff Carter, Dustin Penner and Jarret Stoll. Wow. Welcome to Toronto Roberto Luongo!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Awake To Emptiness"


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> I can't believe the Canucks lost in 5 to a team led by douche bags like Mike Richards, Jeff Carter, Dustin Penner and Jarret Stoll. Wow. Welcome to Toronto Roberto Luongo!


Welcome to playoffs Buds.. Please treat him better than Vancouver has :|


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Stupid thoughts, go away.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

my mum keeps sending me emails, she should be working! :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if colour-blind people are less racist than people with regular eyesight.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not racist when I do my washing: I put all the colours and whites in together. One love. One load.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess I can turn this hate and bitterness into something positive to make myself more intelligent.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Paragraphs, man... Paragraphs...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Paragraphs, man... Paragraphs...


My biggest forum gripe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_*Who wore headgear in grade 10? *_

_Canadian Brotha did_

*Who found his headgear from grade 10 today going through old stuff? *

_Canadian Brotha did _

*Who said "good riddance" to his headgear from grade 10? *
_
Canadian Brotha did_


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you win?


:lol If they'd spot me a couple of hours, I think I'd be in the running. I think that you'd have the better shot!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

There's gonna be a NASCAR race named Bojangles lol xD. Who wants to join me in some PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME?!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I even have trouble connecting with people online.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> I even have trouble connecting with people online.


Connecting with people is bad. if you connect with people..... you will get clymidia..... and you will die. Either that or you'll be siamese twins xD. I need to go to work.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Still no email concerning part two. I paid for a course and they can't even do as much as tell me when it starts. For all I know, I could have a free week! I don't have a clue why they asked me if I knew when it started. They're supposed to be conveying that information to me. Argh. Backwards logic.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish i could be Jesus and walk on water


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I just have to let go of this hatred...I guess I want people in my life.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw the sign !


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why do i have to call her every single day? and when i don't, she complains like a b!tch. i feel suffocated - even though i get to see her once a month. this is definitely gonna end badly. :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I'd better get my rain this week!

- Two tone beard here I come


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

delete delete delete. if i do anything at all useful this year. delete delete delete.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rabbits like grass


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My weirdness and anxiety won't permit me to be around people today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gotta clean up before the cable tech gets here!


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

There are not a lot of good games for the PSVita. I'm already done with the ones I like. I guess I should take this as a sign to be more productive instead of playing video games.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Where's the lubricant at? Jesus


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I have tomorrow off and it's Bellini night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

**** Telus! Damn fools are all clueless, makes me want to punch a wall!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a feeling I am going to go with my full time ban.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

it's snowing outside :wtf

spring is so cold this year -.-


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

crystaltears said:


> it's snowing outside :wtf
> 
> spring is so cold this year -.-


Where are you? We've had a few snowfalls this spring after full melts here in Alberta but the last few days have been warm


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Is anyone still doing the SAS artist trading card thing? I miss waiting for cards in the mail.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

lexapro fatigue already?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

tweet tweet


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's that time of the month again. When I pay all my bills and then go cry in a corner.

fml.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Omg whatever my mom is cooking... *mouthgasm*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My day hasn't gone as planned at all. It's the provincial election today & I don't know if I'll make it out to vote anymore


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

My new pushup bra is so awesome. I think I'll go buy more in different colors and only wear pushup bras from now on, except when I'm exercising or when I go on my crossdressing adventures. 

Today was one of the few times I had fun being dressed indecently. Maybe there is hope for me, after all.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Listening to Sharon Van Etten. My joking tonight is over with.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My day hasn't gone as planned at all. It's the provincial election today & I don't know if I'll make it out to vote anymore


Made it, was quicker than I thought which was nice


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea

Who wants to be my sidekick?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

....

*tumbleweed rolls by*

:cry

On an unrelated note, I've been looking at this code too long today and my eyes feel like they are about to fall out.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm, i always read さ incorrectly. i was like hi...chi..shi..bu..ri...wait, that makes no sense! oh, right it's sa not chi. hi..sa..shi..bu..ri. right. :bah


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Lovee my hair. I have the healthiest, most luscious hair ever!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am 36.8 years old and I just bought Beech-Nut Toddler Meals Rice Pudding with Apples.
(Arroz con leche y manzanas)










I could not pass up Piglet, okay?! It was half-price ($1.09) and he is my favorite Winnie the Pooh character.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One word.....adorable :lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> One word.....adorable :lol.


Straight out of one taco and into another?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:roll


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Frosted Flakes with sliced banana are so good.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanted to talk about how I'm eating a banana, but everywhere I go people are already talking about bananas. ALIENS.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Jar of roc candy...all to myself. 

edit: ugh! this one tastes like vick's


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well that was typical. I should know better than to have expectations.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've just caught a grenade for someone. literally. the safety was connected though. :roll


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Cest La Vie said:


> Jar of roc candy...all to myself.


I don't think I've had those in over 2 decades :O Rocks from heaven.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pff not even getting paid to go to airport and flying out to Melb tomorrow eventhough it's a public holiday. Also only getting paid normal wage for the weekend when still there for work.

I need a new job stat.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I wanted to talk about how I'm eating a banana, but everywhere I go people are already talking about bananas. ALIENS.


i ate a banana today. :yes

-

moju plays this game where he'll hide and pounce on me when i'm not expecting it. i thought we were done playing so i turned around and started walking out of the room, THEN he pounces on me. he is so cheating!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so pissed off and depressed right now. oh and i think I'm gonna break up with this annoying witch. I've had enough!


----------



## emmanemma (Apr 16, 2012)

Ventura said:


> You just need some Cider!


seconded


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I bought this new Anti-stress Neck pillow lavender and chamomile - wow, it really does work!
> 
> 50 sec in the micorowave and i feel relaxed


Don't you feel hot in the microwave?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Why is my roomies toy boy here.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> I've just caught a grenade for someone. literally. the safety was connected though. :roll





Hadron said:


> I'm so pissed off and depressed right now. oh and i think I'm gonna break up with this annoying witch. I've had enough!


:doh :fall - quite a day!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I failed at making rice. Rice. I don't know how to make rice. :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> :doh :fall - quite a day!


and I'm just back from this memorial ceremony for soldiers. there was this military band that sang all those depressing songs that made me want to shoot myself right in the head.

i really hope I'm gonna feel better tomorrow.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> and I'm just back from this memorial ceremony for soldiers. there was this military band that sang all those depressing songs that made me want to shoot myself right in the head.
> 
> i really hope I'm gonna feel better tomorrow.


 It would make me cry. You can't do that in the Army.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It would make me cry. You can't do that in the Army.


i wasn't being literal. haven't quite reached that point...yet.

seriously though - thanks for the sympathy.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Live mas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Got my TV restored just in time for kick off!


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Why do I find comfort and strength in otherwise depressing music?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I am spending way too much money for someone who can't even afford to live on her own.. But it sure does make me happy to have all this new stuff 

There's a big shoe sale going on in Gastown right now.. Debating whether I should go to the doctor or that today before heading out tonight..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So much drama in this game! Totally living up to the hype!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Dita said:


> Why can't I stop drinking Pepsi Max.........................


It's really that good? I like pepsi so..


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I really want to go swimming. I've been wanting to go swimming all week. But I'm too nervous to use the public pool in the apartment complex. It's on the way to the laundry room, so it's in an area where people are constantly passing by. idk I just want to go swimming someplace where strangers can't see me.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Instead of going to yoga I'm going to eat cake.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I really want to go swimming. I've been wanting to go swimming all week. But I'm too nervous to use the public pool in the apartment complex. It's on the way to the laundry room, so it's in an area where people are constantly passing by. idk I just want to go swimming someplace where strangers can't see me.


Do you know anyone with a pool in their backyard?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Do you know anyone with a pool in their backyard?


No, though at times like this I wish I did.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Chelsea Sinks The Spanish Armada Once Again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We're In The Champions League Final Against All Odds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thank The Footballing Gods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ that game made me sad. 

Why I am so scared for this? It's not a big deal. I guess it's good because it means I'm putting myself out there...but daaamn I really don't want to go. This isn't like me : /


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

You know you're a true pessimist when you get more pleasure out of the pain & immense heart ache after a breakup than the actual relationship. Basking in sadness & sorrow can be fun. I have so much feelings, more feelings than I ever had when I was with him.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i wonder how much i stuffed up my assignment yesterday during lexapro fatigue. :lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Do you know anyone with a pool in their backyard?


Perhaps you could dig a hole in your backyard and fill it with water?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I'm gonna stop this Antibiotic..it's giving me bowl issues every day( I think anyone knows what the issue iss....the opposite of constipation) I can't take it anymore...brings me back bad memories of taking these strong antibiotics almost every day and going to the bathroom every day and I lost so much weight...ugh no.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

"God, I'm so drunk."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm yawning. This is a good sign I might fall asleep at a normal time tonight. :yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm yawning. This is a good sign I might fall asleep at a normal time tonight. :yay


:yay Ill drink to that! :drunk :b


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I simply refuse to be with another guy whose name is like my dad's. God no!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm yawning. This is a good sign I might fall asleep at a normal time tonight. :yay


I envy you. I got a pounding in my head from too much smoking. You must be doing something right. :|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> :yay Ill drink to that! :drunk :b


Have one for me! 'Cause I get up far too early to be drinking right now.


Insanityonthego said:


> I envy you. I got a pounding in my head from too much smoking. You must be doing something right. :|


Well for one I don't smoke. :b


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If only.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I love Nardwuar.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have this really bad looking bug bite on my arm. gross...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Well that was a painfully awkward, but learning experience... I guess I'm glad I went :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eleven infractions in four hours. Unbelievable.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope my neighbors can't hear my coughing...I'm always coughing.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't get over how cute it was when my coworker was gesturing to how tall I was to the hostess, in an effort to find me at the table I saved... SO CUTE! :boogie


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i was bored today, so i baked rolls.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm an idiot; I just sent myself a pm. I think I've done this before :troll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yu Darvish is half Persian:blank I would have never guessed that.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think the internet wants me to watch Pulp Fiction again.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's running a little hot but TS says it's normal. I don't know. Sure is a pain in the ***. Tell ya what, I may not buy NAV again.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of going somewhere this summer. Anywhere. Everyone seems to be travelling except me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My left testicle is numb...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i feel really normal right now. what the hell is going on?

also, radio crush #2 wasn't there AGAIN. what does he think this is!???


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't feel very in control. Don't want to dance on egg-shells, I want things to be good naturally.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Demerzel said:


> I'm an idiot; I just sent myself a pm. I think I've done this before :troll


 You will never get into an argument that way.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hidden tracks usually aren't very hidden--you always find them in the same place.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got charged at by a goose :mum :twak


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I need a job and I need to have sex asap. I'm too stressed.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

OMFG champurrado is sooo good. mmmmmmmm


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I need a job and I need to have sex asap. I'm too stressed.


:lol Don't we all.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Insanityonthego said:


> I need a job and I need to have sex asap. I'm too stressed.


I can help you with one of those...

...what's your resume look like?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Veronica Mars is back on tv. Wooo!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm forever doomed.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I need a job and I need to have sex asap. I'm too stressed.


I wish I was in Miami right now .


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

meganmila said:


> Veronica Mars is back on tv. Wooo!


Actual new episodes? Or just reruns probably?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Whir said:


> Actual new episodes? Or just reruns probably?


No reruns....showing the first season hah.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

meganmila said:


> No reruns....showing the first season hah.


That's a good season of a tv show though.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish a had a better memory.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Whir said:


> I wish a had a better memory.


http://www.lumosity.com/app/v4/pers...egories/your-memory/user_survey_responses/new

Work that mind like a muscle :boogie


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> http://www.lumosity.com/app/v4/pers...egories/your-memory/user_survey_responses/new
> 
> Work that mind like a muscle :boogie


That's for real huh?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

God I'm horrible at my plucking my eyebrows haha Need to go to the salon next time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I can help you with one of those...
> 
> ...what's your resume look like?


Nice save, man.

Go away, headache! I have a whole lot of reading ahead of me tonight.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the worst timing ever.......


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

can't someone make me my tea and bring it to me?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Apparently only three people went to my comp sci class today. I dunno why they bothered... My teacher sent us all a formal message in which he stated he was "dismayed" and expects "immediate amends." Geez. :roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know why I'm so tired. I woke up after 11:20 a.m. this morning.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Stupid hat ****


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Remember Inspector Gadget? That show was awesome.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

On the radio show this morning they were talking about "creepy" being the most offensive to say to a guy. Wow...I honestly didn't know that. I don't think I have ever used creepy to describe a guy unless he was ACTUALLY creepy. When they were talking about it reminded me of this place.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So everyone is just stuck up then? I guess that makes sense I found a person who wasn't heartless for once.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> So everyone is just stuck up then? I guess that makes sense I found a person who wasn't heartless for once.


I'm glad you found someone to talk to dissonance  that's great.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmmm...that shower felt great.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I laid in bed for over an hour and I think I only took about a 20 minute nap. :blank


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> I'm glad you found someone to talk to dissonance  that's great.


You're a good person but we fight a lot, so it's not that you're heartless but that we often misinterpret each others feelings. Also you expect me to be so robotic and without emotions sometimes I get sad too.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Your right I'm sorry about everything.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Your right I'm sorry about everything.


It's okay I know you felt guilty so it's not your fault there was nothing to forgive. You're still a friend.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

huh said:


> mmmmm...that shower felt great.


*cue the porn music*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You are quite the hottie aren't you girl at training conference...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

falling down said:


> *cue the porn music*


...and when I got out, I put on my robe and wizard hat...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So this morning the phone rings & it's a number I don't know, I answer & instantly a lady is singing "Happy B-Day" to me, lol. I didn't have the heart to stop her so I let her finish the song before I told her she had the wrong number, lol. We had a laugh about it & she asked my number, she had dialed one digit wrong and got me, haha


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

...wondering whether I should change or stay the same.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> So this morning the phone rings & it's a number I don't know, I answer & instantly a lady is singing "Happy B-Day" to me, lol. I didn't have the heart to stop her so I let her finish the song before I told her she had the wrong number, lol. We had a laugh about it & she asked my number, she had dialed one digit wrong and got me, haha


:lol That is funny. At least it gave her a chance to warm up.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Still waiting for that black coffee to kick in... It's been half an hour and I still feel like I could drop dead from exhaustion. Sigh.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:')


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I really love my time in solitude in my room before work and after work.......... I really hate the time I spent socializing with people out in the world. why do i feel so lonely :/


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

This lemon meringue parfait is a lot better than i thought it would be lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i knew you'd come crawling back. but...it's too late. you're history to me. what you did was unforgivable. don't contact me ever again because i won't answer your calls.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Out of boredom/curiosity I decided to look up my Anatomy TA on Facebook. Couldn't find her Facebook so I decided to google her name ...and BAM! naked pictures of my TA right in front of me. Apparently she was Playboy's Cybergirl of the Week a few times. Now I'm going to feel really weird going to that lab because ...I've like totally seen her vagina now. :um

Sidepoint: I'm sure there's a great joke that could be made seeing as how she is my *anatomy* TA after all.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been getting better about drinking water instead of soda, woohoo.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

You can't fix stupid!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

thewall said:


> Out of boredom/curiosity I decided to look up my Anatomy TA on Facebook. Couldn't find her Facebook so I decided to google her name ...and BAM! naked pictures of my TA right in front of me. Apparently she was Playboy's Cybergirl of the Week a few times. Now I'm going to feel really weird going to that lab because ...I've like totally seen her vagina now. :um
> 
> Sidepoint: I'm sure there's a great joke that could be made seeing as how she is my *anatomy* TA after all.


Couldn't she get fired if other people found out?:blank


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

So tired


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> So tired


Me tooo
Didn't get enough sleep last night.. >< 
The poopy part to waking up at 5am for work


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Couldn't she get fired if other people found out?:blank


That's what I thought, but I'm not sure. She didn't use a fake name or anything so I guess she's not worried about it.

It doesn't bother me at all and I have no plans to tell anyone. It was just kind of a shock. Wasn't really expecting to find naked pics when I googled her name. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Herbalicious


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Mmmmm fibre. You'll make me feel better :yes


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> You listen to Frank Sinatra, therefore making you perfect for me. :mushy


Yep, too alike.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I'm taking my first exam tonight at school. I know I'm going to ace this exam.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I could really go for some McDonald's chicken nuggets with sweet n sour sauce right about now!

*drooooools*


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

It's officially beer o' clock.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmmm I started to avoid this person. I wonder what this bad vibe I'm getting from them.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

hmm, it's time for a moustache wax i think.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I have had it. Time > money. I am not working more than 4 days a week from now on till September.

I need money but not enough to sacrifice the last bit of free time I'm going to have till I'm 24.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I sure hope my new thread takes off


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay, I passed my exam with a 98 and my final grade for Medical Terminology is a 96.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yay, I passed my exam with a 98 and my final grade for Medical Terminology is a 96.


Wow. Congratz


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank ya. :yay


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Why am I not more familiar with the word _grimace_? I do it all the time.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cest La Vie said:


> Why am I not more familiar with the word _grimace_? I do it all the time.


I don't think that's a grimace.

More like he saying "Hey Babe" in a gay type of look.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Cross-browser CSS development makes me want to gouge my eyes out with a spork.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh...neighbors are going at it again :blank I need to find an apartment with thicker walls.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^ hm.. you could bang something too.. like a broom against the wall.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

huh said:


> Ugh...neighbors are going at it again :blank I need to find an apartment with thicker walls.


play loud music.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

woo, now it's a time to relax.

edit: um, for a little while, at least..


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Wish I hadn't lost that guy's number. I could use a drinking buddy right now.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm off the love scene for a while. Tired of games and bs. Nobody needs me and I don't need anybody. Just gonna mess around and get to know diff people. Too young for anything stable anyways. I'm gonna enjoy my youth man. Lotta cute horny guys to play with out there! :cig

edit: I'm peeing myself....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

huh said:


> Ugh...neighbors are going at it again :blank I need to find an apartment with thicker walls.


Headphones, man, headphones.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

santosh680 said:


> Beauty lies in the eyes of the be*er*holder.


Fixed.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

ur intentions. ic dem. i. c.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

u_u sleep, little baby, sleep now my love...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to try a different strategy to make changes in my life.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Things will get very interesting come summer. Then the fall... I guess it helps to be pessimistic, ha. Makes things easier to handle.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna run out of luck sooner or later. I'm not a cat.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Perkins said:


> ur intentions. ic dem. i. c.


u c Dem :O :afr


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

"It is a time when one's spirit is subdued, one knows not why; when the past seems a storm-swept desolation, life a vanity and a burden, and the future but a way to death."


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday...



sanria22 said:


> ^^ hm.. you could bang something too.. like a broom against the wall.


:idea


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> "It is a time when one's spirit is subdued, one knows not why; when the past seems a storm-swept desolation, life a vanity and a burden, and the future but a way to death."


Sh*t, where did you find that heavy monster? lol True enough indeed though


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I think I'm getting sick.. mm.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_*Sweet Green: 1 Bag Of Bojenmi Beauty Tea, 2 teaspoons of brown sugar, 1 drop of honey
*_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~










*Priceless!*
​


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

This day turned out better than expected.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

We rush so fast down this one way lane, but still find the time to cast aside.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> _*Sweet Green: 1 Bag Of Bojenmi Beauty Tea, 2 teaspoons of brown sugar, 1 drop of honey*_​
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, clearing the mind with some remedies I see.

It's 5am here and I am due for work in 45 minutes and I feel very much like the above depiction already


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> Lol, clearing the mind with some remedies I see.
> 
> It's 5am here and I am due for work in 45 minutes and I feel very much like the above depiction already


That comic is great eh? lol

~~~Remedies~~~










~~~ Come In Many Forms ~~~​


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm craving chocolate so hard right now. I would seriously like to be dipped in a vat of chocolate so I can eat my way out.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like an outstanding citizen and economical genius when I come out of Dollar Tree; you know cause everythings a dollar. But..what if some of the items are cheaper at other stores??.....Damm. you. Dollar Tree!! Woof


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Google: Zerg rush

GLHF


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a dream last night that I changed my SAS username lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> Pastrana + Richmond = weeee!


Ospi likes this.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Why am I so lazy today?? >,<


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh, Christmas tree, Oh, Christmas tree, I never bothered to learn the rest of the words to your song.
Oh, Christmas tree, Oh, Christmas tree, but I was thinking about you today and I really want it to be Christmas...ong.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> Oh, Christmas tree, Oh, Christmas tree, I never bothered to learn the rest of the words to your song.
> Oh, Christmas tree, Oh, Christmas tree, but I was thinking about you today and I really want it to be Christmas...ong.


I just noticed your signature on human trafficking... It reminds me of the documentaries I recently watched on girls being sold (even by their friends and family) into slavery. Feel a little depressed again.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

CoastalSprite said:


> I just noticed your signature on human trafficking... It reminds me of the documentaries I recently watched on girls being sold (even by their friends and family) into slavery. Feel a little depressed again.


Aw, yeah, it can be a depressing subject.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

In the chat... I'm terrified :afr fdksjlafhdalf


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> In the chat... I'm terrified :afr fdksjlafhdalf


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Nefury said:


>


D: sorry! Maybe I'll get used to it... It's my first time :?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

...When will I learn to stop picking up the phone. No one I look forward to hearing from ever calls.

Also, is it socially acceptable not to say "bye" after the other person says it? I usually just hang up at that point.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Chat is kind of weird. It always seems to be the same group of people in there, and they are usually people I never see post in the forum. I never know what to say in there.

Anyways, I'm quite proud of myself tonight. I was able to figure out the KnpMenuBundle and adapted a jQuery plugin and css for a mega drop down that looks quite nice. *pats self on back*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

what a sh!itty day. 

good thing I'm flying to the UK on Tuesday. i really need this break.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

My head feels cloudy.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Work sucks. It's a soul-crushing hell-hole.

Where's this chat?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey 'life', just wondering if you and I have hit the bottom yet? I would just like to know when to finally start looking up again, if that's possible.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

**** the world.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Time for hot chocolate, methinks.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Who knew there was Bedd Head for Cats and Dogs??


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> That comic is great eh? lol
> 
> ~~~Remedies~~~
> 
> ...


Is this the new model you are trying out for yourself, the Cloud-Shrouder 3000? :lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

But every once in a while, isn't it OK to get carried away?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What does Fapped mean?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> Is this the new model you are trying out for yourself, the Cloud-Shrouder 3000? :lol


Yeah, the one I have yet to use is like that but it has a deep bowl so if you light that thing you'll "become the cloud" so to speak, lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

+









=


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm out of food but it's cold, rainy and my car is too far away. :help


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Jcgrey said:


>


What happened to ur head?

One tiny step at a tiny.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I was mountain biking down a hill when I improperly applied too much front brake and flew over the handle bars and onto a rock. 8 stitches later. I'm fine. but damn does the head bleed a lot when injured.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why am I watching Dr. Phil?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Because he's funny to look at? :stu


----------



## 91blvd (Apr 26, 2012)

:afr So bored! Wish it was nice and warm outside so I could get out of this house!:mum


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This chickpea & tomato toss is good. mmmmm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

huh said:


> Because he's funny to look at? :stu


:teeth
Valid point.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Forgot I had feta cheese. This is so awesome w/ feta. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Tornado warning!! :afr


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

Seriously Random Thought Here: Social Phobia People are the most interesting people I have ever met!! Your thoughts, profile names, pixs, are FUN and YOU matter so much and don't see it.


----------



## Crystal116 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Hello Phobias*

:clap


Jcgrey said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

God I love cute couples. :yes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it's ****ed up that i can't even treat my anxiety. if i admit having any kind of mental problems, I'd get kicked out of my unit in the army. I'm not allowed to take any drugs whatsoever and I'm supposed to be in perfect physical and mental shape. 

well, at least i can put on an act. :roll


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I got you. I'll introduce that kid to a brick wall and by the time I'm done with him no type of reconstructive face surgery will be able to fix him.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lesson learnt: kicking a wall ends up in a foot injury


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Tornado warning number two! :drunk


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

That Maurice Richard movie. Do want :yes

Just saw the trailer... Gave me chills. Ooh I hope my brother remembers to give it to me soon.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

listening to converge gives me a headache.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

life...is a series of dogs.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Survived 2 tornado warnings, barely missed a possibly historic hail storm, soaking wet from having to run home during a storm...and meh goose is still alive, thats enough excitement for one day :fall


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i feel bad for stealing wifi :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm so hungry right now. I found some hot chocolate packets, but that isn't helping much. I really need to do my grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

That was my forth shower today..My biggest pet peeve is being cold. I'd rather be dead than cold. Just jokes, ..I'd rather be dead, period.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Stupid chat won't work...


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm craving pizza.


----------



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd rather stare at the walls than write a paper for my Econ class.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I just texted an old friend "" and he replied with "wassup".

Honestly, I'm feeling lonely. And miss him.

Of course I can't tell him that :|


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CoastalSprite said:


> I just texted an old friend "" and he replied with "wassup".
> 
> Honestly, I'm feeling lonely. And miss him.
> 
> Of course I can't tell him that :|


Why not? He's an old friend.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm fascinated by the mind boggling reactions (or lack therof) to my own actions.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Why not? He's an old friend.


Yeah but we haven't been much in touch since last summer.. Since then he's met new friends and girls and.. yeah :|


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Too tired to keep going. It's sleepy time.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Yeah but we haven't been much in touch since last summer.. Since then he's met new friends and girls and.. yeah :|


I relate to this...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CoastalSprite said:


> Yeah but we haven't been much in touch since last summer.. Since then he's met new friends and girls and.. yeah :|


So this person is more than just an old friend? Regardless, you don't have to mention it so enthusiastically.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

rdrr said:


> So this person is more than just an old friend? Regardless, you don't have to mention it so enthusiastically.


Nah nothing like that, he's just an old friend. How do you tell someone you miss them without giving them pause, when you've barely spoken all year though?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

lol @ huh's signature.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

intheshadows said:


> lol @ huh's signature.


I don't get it, but I feel stupid to ask.. :blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CoastalSprite said:


> Nah nothing like that, he's just an old friend. How do you tell someone you miss them without giving them pause, when you've barely spoken all year though?


Mention it casually, I think its easier to do if you verbally spoke with the person.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Those with an empty heart only give to get.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I don't get it, but I feel stupid to ask.. :blank


lol sort of is in bad taste, actually.

Jeffery Dahmer lived in Milwaukee.....


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Mention it casually, I think its easier to do if you verbally spoke with the person.


Haha probably.. Wish I could give him a big hug and get it out of my system 



ManOfFewWords said:


> Those with an empty heart only give to get.


:? This troubles me. I just texted it to my friend to ask his opinion on it- taking an awfully long time to reply.

Edit: He's flustered by it too lol.



intheshadows said:


> lol sort of is in bad taste, actually.
> 
> Jeffery Dahmer lived in Milwaukee.....


Just Googled him.. Ah :blank


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

You start with the right intentions and sometimes it doesn't matter how hard you try, how much effort you put in, how much work you do, you still fail. I hate this life and what it's become, I'm gonna sell it on ebay for a dollar. :bah:flush:stu:rain


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

woulda, coulda, shoulda went to a bar.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Soundgarden


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The heart beats a 4/4 rhythm, the same as most music--coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not just yet


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so glad I subscribed to this guy....






Also, did not go anywhere near where I thought it was gonna go, haha.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok.,... Why have the neighbors next door pulled out of the driveway, and park right in front of my house and just sitting there staring at my house.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wisdom tooth is driving me mad and i think my foot might be broken. Also not talking to my b1tch of a mother, and my dad is starting to conjure up arguments with me, by asking me questions he already knows the answers to, give it a rest.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Sometimes the only option is to laugh at the situation.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

THe car is still there but I think the neighbors went inside. I have been just glancing as I move about. too afraid to walk up to the window and look out. not just parked in front of the house, but infront of MY window. :afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My computer keys are stuck on caplock mode :/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ haha, sas edits the caps out! D:


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

If you like another guy just tell me. Don't let me sit in my room all day upset. You can't even tell me the truth to my face. I told you. I ****ing told you. And that was the hardest thing I've ever done in my life.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

What does it mean when a man you just met keeps grabbing your hands, and holds you (briefly) about the waist? :blank We've been joking around the morning, so just being friendly?

Lol I wish other guys I met were this friendly :boogie


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Just think of this and me 
as just a few of the many things 
to lie around 
to clutter up your shelves 
And I wish you weren't worth the wait 
because there's some thing's 
I'd like to say to you...

And I don't think that 
you know what 
you've been missing
'Cause I don't think that 
you know what 
you've been missing

And I dare you to forget 
the marks you left 
across my neck
from those nights when we were both 
found at our best
Now I could make this obvious,
and you, you could deny me
all in one breath
you could shrug me off 
your shoulders...

And I don't think that 
you know what 
you've been missing
'Cause I don't think that 
you know what 
you've been missing

And I don't think that you know
I said I don't think you know
I said I don't think you know what your missing

Hey, lush, have fun
It's the weekend
Hey, lush, have fun

Hey, lush, have fun
It's the weekend
Hey, lush, have fun

I don't think that 
you know what 
you've been missing
I don't think that 
you know what 
you've been missing

Just forget me
it's that simple
Just forget me
it's that simple


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> What does it mean when a man you just met keeps grabbing your hands, and holds you (briefly) about the waist? :blank We've been joking around the morning, so just being friendly?
> 
> Lol I wish other guys I met were this friendly :boogie


You're gonna get some if you want it. :clap


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> You're gonna get some if you want it. :clap


:lol I wouldn't jump to conclusions... I sometimes hold guys I'm platonic towards on the waist/arm. I assume some guys do the same :b Oh well, I'm flattered he's comfortable enough around me to do that either way.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

what is that cat doing?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yay. the neighbors finally moved their car back to their driveway


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

After painting & repainting the front door, I'm still not satisfied. The only benefit to having somebody else do these things is not having to deal with the self-criticism.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice to know no matter what I say or do, It doesn't help. Yay for being useless.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I signed up to work 60 hour weeks and said I'd be available from 5:00am to 9:00pm all seven days of the week for the summer. Hopefully my desperation leads them to take pity on me. Normally, I'd rather get in on my own merits but I'll take what I can get in this situation.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

this is just dumb. Im wasting my time now waiting for people to get back to me to hang out with people I don't even like.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Omg listening to the new tenacious D album...:love2


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

"Life is too short."

Really? 'Cause it seems to me to be excruciatingly long.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1 2 3 4 lets count some more, your just a silly-willy dream machine, we're just a silly-willy dream machine, we're all just a silly-willy dream machine (Repeat)

This has been stuck in my head for over an hour.. I somehow made it up while I was in the shower.. And it's sung in a extremely annoying voice. Please, make it stop..


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I dreamed last night that the Blues won the Stanley Cup. Don't know why I would dream this, as I've never given much of a thought to the Blues all season..


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

The pressure finally got me, I can't do it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's dark out :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> I dreamed last night that the Blues won the Stanley Cup. Don't know why I would dream this, as I've never given much of a thought to the Blues all season..


When the Coyotes win the Cup this June, does Gary Bettman get his name on it as the owner? :eek


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Omg listening to the new tenacious D album...:love2


WTF, a new D album!? Must. Download.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I want to listen to Storm Corrosion at work


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I stay online just because of you, *******.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Something seems wrong. I have waaaay too much energy at the moment.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> 1 2 3 4 lets count some more, your just a silly-willy dream machine, we're just a silly-willy dream machine, we're all just a silly-willy dream machine (Repeat)
> 
> This has been stuck in my head for over an hour.. I somehow made it up while I was in the shower.. And it's sung in a extremely annoying voice. Please, make it stop..


Future songwriter? I think so!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why are employees logged into our work servers at 10PM on a Sunday?! Seriously...there's no reason for that. And it makes updating them in a pain in the butt when people never stop using them.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

> Syndacus
> Status: Temporarily Banned


What was it this time? :lol


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

mike285 said:


> Future songwriter? I think so!


Worst song writer ever in existence. :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Boss, Game Of Thrones, And The Killing...Here I Come TV Binge #1203487120948192809123801928


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Supposed to be studying for the test tomorrow... so sleepy though... :blank


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh noooooooooooooooooooooes!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

damnit, why is my sister sending my game requests on facebook. MUST RESIST.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Whisper into the bag & give me the answer to the bottle"


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm reading a very interesting book that could be helpful if I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i should change my location to 'united kingdom'.

also , why are they letting me be in command of a force. I'm not a leader and i absolutely hate giving orders. :roll


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> :lol I wouldn't jump to conclusions... I sometimes hold guys I'm platonic towards on the waist/arm. I assume some guys do the same :b Oh well, I'm flattered he's comfortable enough around me to do that either way.


What a confusing message/display of body language to send. :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I do not like practicing touch typing.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm, I think I actually did okay on my botany test. And I'm getting the hang of trig substitution


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> What a confusing message/display of body language to send. :lol


I only do it to guys who are already friends, and they know I just mean to be sisterly  Not people I've just met two hours ago :lol


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Today went by fast. I am already hungry again...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Remeron. I went from 119lbs a year ago, to 182 currently  Diet time. But I'm soooo hungry all the time!


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> Worst song writer ever in existence. :no


You should sing it and then put it in the voice thread. Then we can all have it stuck in our heads haha.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It's been my experience that soda is more addictive than food, cigarettes, alcohol, sex, heroin, and meth combined. Well, not the last three, but it wouldn't surprise me. Damn you...whoever the b*stard was that invented Coke.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dark, cool, and rainy. My kinda day.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

mike285 said:


> You should sing it and then put it in the voice thread. Then we can all have it stuck in our heads haha.


No way! I can't sing. D; Plus, I forgot how the rhythm went, it's not catchy anymore..


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> No way! I can't sing. D; Plus, I forgot how the rhythm went, it's not catchy anymore..


Well in that case, you will just have to come up with a new one :b


----------



## Linee (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad to find this site.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

mike285 said:


> Well in that case, you will just have to come up with a new one :b


How about you come up with one, and record your voice. :clap


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> How about you come up with one, and record your voice. :clap


Do I sense a possible duet in the making? :teeth


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Hell yeah this kirby avatar is sort of uplifting, when ever I feel down I just look at kirby smile.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Mmmm...oatmeal with raisins and cut up banana. That was perhaps the most tasty thing I've had in a while.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

When the sun is shining, I look at the green leaves out my window, and the light is like something solid...it's like the blue sky is water and the leaves are plastic. It's hard to explain. But I'm loving this weather! It was supposed to be cloudy but it turned out to be a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This game is pretty sad:

http://armorgames.com/play/13225/pretentious-game


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel so haplessly alone without my best friend, it's pathetic. She's only left the Lower Mainland for ONE DAY and already I'm feeling antsy about being unable to text her. How am I going to survive if she leaves my life for good one day? :sigh


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ha. I'm done typing out my journals. I may have messed with the margins a bit, made the font and size humongous, made the spacing 1.5, and added in tons of pictures but who cares? It has reached the 10-page requirement and that's as good as it's gonna get. I'm done! Now, back to studying. :/


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

After watching Jaws again, that Shark can fly.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wisdom tooth is still driving me mad, i dread getting it removed but at this stage, i'd happily remove it myself!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Brown nosing - maybe i should try it sometime, it seems to work for my coworker. Hmmm it might stop my boss from constantly checking up on me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If I eat fruits & veggies for two months, then when I go on my trip, eat a bunch of crap food..what would happen..I want to glow & look uber healthy & thin. I wanna shock my relatives. I suppose nothing would happen right? ..hm..Maybe I would just get the ****s er something. Guess I'll find out.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I need to put a new avatar under my username, but I'm lazy and not on my computer right now.

I want to go to a walk in photo booth or photo shoot to get better pictures taken.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*****************
**75,000th post!!!!!**
*****************
*:boogie :boogie :boogie*
*woohoo :lol*


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Someone should so delete their post to steal millennium man's glory. ;3



mike285 said:


> Do I sense a possible duet in the making? :teeth


Your predictions may be correct. :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> Someone should so delete their post to steal millennium man's glory. ;


He means it is his personal 75,000th post, not the 75,000th post on the website.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Time to start spending more time irl.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> Wisdom tooth is still driving me mad, i dread getting it removed but at this stage, i'd happily remove it myself!


It is not wise to antagonize you like that.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> Well head is burning but I`m offically a blonde.
> 
> Let the more fun begin.


Your name has changed


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

It's fun getting a PM, even if it's just for a quote :yay


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> It's fun getting a PM, even if it's just for a quote :yay


How do I make this happen?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Rest or Real? said:


> How do I make this happen?


Go to "my account"
Under "settings and options" to the left, click "edit options"
Under the heading "Messages & notifications" there will be several options (quote notification is the last one)

:high5


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> Go to "my account"
> Under "settings and options" to the left, click "edit options"
> Under the heading "Messages & notifications" there will be several options (quote notification is the last one)
> 
> :high5


Graciassss


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't believe he hates that flavour.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Rest or Real? said:


> Graciassss


De nada


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Some people just can't take "no" for an answer.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I took out ground beef from my freezer earlier this evening with intentions of thawing it out. Well, it _thawed out_, all right... for seven frickin' hours left out at room temperature.

Smooth move :no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It's supposed to rain all day today!!! I looooove rain!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/destroy-me-179040/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm long overdue for a binge on French movies. I would learn French if I weren't so lazy.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

_-_


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

My dorm room is so messy right now. I really, really need to clean my floor when I get back later today. My roommate and I had a random popcorn fight while studying. ;P So, now that's all over the room. 

Also, I smell like popcorn and Febreeze. ;_;


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

No, no.. Not anymore. I know I can do this. There is some part of me that is stronger. I can feel good again.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Velorrei said:


> My dorm room is so messy right now. I really, really need to clean my floor when I get back later today. My roommate and I had a random popcorn fight while studying. ;P So, now that's all over the room.
> 
> Also, I smell like popcorn and Febreeze. ;_;


I would've owned that fight like a boss :lol

I have multiple flavours to choose from lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I'm long overdue for a binge on French movies. I would learn French if I weren't so lazy.


Random rec: 'Inside Paris.'

Also, I'm sure everyone's heard of 'Amelie' and 'A Very Long Engagement'.

I also recall one movie called 'Cold Shower'. Pretty charged up kind of a movie from memory.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Thanks for the recs, I'll check them out.  I'm planning on watching some recent films like Tomboy and Le Havre because I read some good reviews.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> Go to "my account"
> Under "settings and options" to the left, click "edit options"
> Under the heading "Messages & notifications" there will be several options (quote notification is the last one)
> 
> :high5


I didn't know this still existed. I stopped getting notifications and I thought they just removed that feature for good. :um


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm bored with it all.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> He means it is his personal 75,000th post, not the 75,000th post on the website.


Well now I'm embarrassed. xD I should of checked the threads first.. o-o 75,000 posts seems unbelievable for one person D; Major milestone.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't like pineapple.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Super Marshy said:


> Well now I'm embarrassed. xD I should of checked the threads first.. o-o 75,000 posts seems unbelievable for one person D; Major milestone.


He talks too much!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Received some Canadian coins in with my change today. It's funny how easily exchanged it is with American currency.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I didn't know this still existed. I stopped getting notifications and I thought they just removed that feature for good. :um


Nah, it was disabled for a while because something was wrong with it, but it's been back for quite a while :b


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Here comes the pain.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

One of my favourite movies is on Tv right now. I'm happy.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I wonder if I can play my XBOX right now....?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, today's going to be a good day, I can just feel it! In fact, I bet the rest of this week is going to be fan****ingtastic! :roll


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

If I stop eating, I feel sick, even if I just ate! Ugh.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Due to my reluctance to make phone calls and my absolutely ****ing mindblowing imbecility, I shall shortly be receiving a £2000 council tax bill through the post. I think I'll take a nice soothing bath with the hairdryer tonight.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> One of my favourite movies is on Tv right now. I'm happy.


What is it?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wtfaust is an inquisitive boy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If that box is in the basement I have lost my other pair of sneakers. Anything in the basement is automatically deemed as lost, because it's a freaking landfill down there. R.I.P. wonderific purpletastic adidas. :cry


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a sudden longing for the World Juniors tourney :blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

whiterabbit said:


> Due to my reluctance to make phone calls and my absolutely ****ing mindblowing imbecility, I shall shortly be receiving a £2000 council tax bill through the post. I think I'll take a nice soothing bath with the hairdryer tonight.


Do you need someone to drop the hairdryer in when White Rabbit is peaking? :teeth


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Time for bed already . This getting up at 5 am M-TR is for the birds!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Time for bed already . This getting up at 5 am M-TR is for the birds!


Whats M-TR ?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to be better...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh yes... New avatar... OH YES. Bwah... Bwaha... Bwahaha!!!!!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"Poulet McCroquettes"... I don't know why but that is just adorable to me :b


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not really a man... I'm a woman.

I'm not really a woman; I'm a horse.

I'm not really a horse...

...I'm a broom...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Whats M-TR ?


Monday through Thursday


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn coyotes O_O scared the crap outta me with your howling :afr


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

So, I walk out of my room and see a light on... I think, "WTF, I left a light on all this time?"... Then I'm like, "Oh... It's the sun..." 

My sleeping pattern is so messed up.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

in exactly 7 hours time I'm gonna land at heathrow airport. i don't even know what I'm gonna do in London. it's such a boring city. i think I'm gonna go straight to Amsterdam or something from London. yeah...now that sounds more like it!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Monday through Thursday


I SOOO knew that, :doh ....

I hope your day goes well today :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I miss the Fox Soccer Report & it's only been a day without it. The only reason I paid for Fox Sports World Canada was for that show, it had the best roundup of highlights from games the world over. Now, the channel has been shut down because it's not cost effective. I guess I'll have to order Sportnet World to replace it now, more games but not as good highlights, fair trade I suppose


Sportsnet World costs $17/month, so much for that idea


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I realized that ever since I learned how to play chess I seem to be applying it's type of strategy to everyday life.

Apparently I'm not the only one hmm ...http://home.vicnet.net.au/~chess/chesslife.html


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I can get thru this.....somehow, someway...
What did I ever do to deserve this...I've been a good man...
please grant me a happy ending....please....I can't go on like this...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Howl's Moving Castle is a beautiful movie.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Wikipedia: informational duct-tape


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Mood shifted... I wanna kill my boss.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:yay :boogie I can't wait! I can't wait! I can't wait! Gaaaaahhhhhh!!! :yay   

*phew* I'm tired.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love you restaurant style tostitos!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

"Post a pic _________" threads. Really.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You have got to be ****ting me.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

May your enemies be crushed in a sea of holy fire with your new supernatural powers.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I miss you. :mushy

1 more hour... :time


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Vodka, my dear friend. You never leave me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Two-a-day workouts...how long can I keep that up? :sus


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> Due to my reluctance to make phone calls and my absolutely ****ing mindblowing imbecility, I shall shortly be receiving a £2000 council tax bill through the post. I think I'll take a nice soothing bath with the hairdryer tonight.


 Don't drop the hairdryer in the bath, or you will electrocute yourself.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wasabi tastes awful.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hadron said:


> in exactly 7 hours time I'm gonna land at heathrow airport. i don't even know what I'm gonna do in London. it's such a boring city. i think I'm gonna go straight to Amsterdam or something from London. yeah...now that sounds more like it!


Amsterdam :yes. I'm dying to go there...been watching too much tv about Amsterdam lately.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Omnia Vanitas


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Amsterdam :yes. I'm dying to go there...been watching too much tv about Amsterdam lately.


If you go, I'm coming with...but I won't be coming back.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> If you go, I'm coming with...but I won't be coming back.


Haha okay I'll stop by and pick you up on my way . I probably wouldn't come back, either!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Wasabi tastes awful.


Your only meant to eat it in a small amount.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Haha okay I'll stop by and pick you up on my way . I probably wouldn't come back, either!


Great! Sooo instead of purchasing one round-trip ticket, you can get two one-way tickets.  See ya soon!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Great! Sooo instead of purchasing one round-trip ticket, you can get two one-way tickets.  See ya soon!


Ha! I sooo knew you'd say that :lol.


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

It is never appropriate to compromise with evil.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drinking while taking my Benzos is a BAD happid I need to kick ASAP


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> YAYAYAYAAYYAAYAY SO EXCITED OMG YAYYYY.
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


And you just cant hide it.....


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Amsterdam :yes. I'm dying to go there...been watching too much tv about Amsterdam lately.


I wanna go too!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jesus jumpin errrr . Not this again.!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I misplaced an entire loaf of bread somehow. Where could it have gone?


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

They've bulldozed the section of trees near my parent's house that served as a regular backdrop for many of my dreams. Now it exists only in my memory.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's not fair. Boo hoo.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I miss the days when the video game booklet were more then just 6 pages or it's 32 pages but half of it isn't in another language.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4:20 am :um ...


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Need to stop pitying myself, its only making things worse


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, so I saw my sister today after not seeing her in ages. And my parents...

It's so weird coming back here. No guns, soldiers or anything like that...Not even the police here has guns. Heh, I woke up today in a panic cause I couldn't find my gun under my pillow.

Anyway, saw my old school, sixth form and I'm already bored out of my mind. And I've only been here for like 12 hours. :roll


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh noes...I feel asleep way too early last night :|


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> Oh, today's going to be a good day, I can just feel it! In fact, I bet the rest of this week is going to be fan****ingtastic! :roll


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I like reading other people's dreams.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- One of the perks of working nights in spring & summer is enjoying the beautiful mornings as I walk across the field home

- I love my bubbler, it's multifaceted


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I wonder if I'm important at all to people.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't believe I'm still in London. Actually, I think I'm gonna be stuck here for a whole bloody month. I've only been given permission to travel to the UK. And...I don't wanna be put on trial in front of that retarded captain. Stupid, Stupid, STUPID SECURITY RULES! :roll


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I spend far too much time wondering how to spend my time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The gal at the Chapters/Indigo counter was so beautiful, she had this lovely heartwarming smile that made me slightly nervous while keeping my entranced, I didn't want to look away. I ought to grow a pair, go back soon and ask her out, or at least tell her she's beautiful, one day...


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

This guy is CUHUTE. I want him. I found him on a dating site. I want his children.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going to get so ****ed up tonight.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Paper 1 for math was murder. Banking on papers 2 and 3 to go better. And it's relieving to hear that most people thought it was a disaster. Well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for lower grade boundaries.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rest or Real? said:


> I'm going to get so ****ed up tonight.


Likewise, Cheers! :drunk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow. I'm so weird for thinking the things that I do. going into hiding now. Drat!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel I'm not good enough for a better job. :door


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm gonna feel twice as sore tomorrow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Vodka. Best idea I've had all night. And laundry, that's an important one. :b

Everyone else here (3) showers at night though, so I can't interfere with their water pressure and such. What I mean to say is: Sike! Too bad, I'm doing it anyway.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Can't believe I'm still in London. Actually, I think I'm gonna be stuck here for a whole bloody month. I've only been given permission to travel to the UK. And...I don't wanna be put on trial in front of that retarded captain. Stupid, Stupid, STUPID SECURITY RULES! :roll


There are other places to see in Britain e.g. Stonehenge. It is much smaller than you imagine it to be.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Where are you? I guess I'm just not good enough for you.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rain rain come and stay, shower down every day, you are so pretty, yay! :yay


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of super hero movies...which means I don't care about the Avengers...I was at the theater and they had cones and stuff out in the front for the crowd to see the movie tonight...I'm like really that many people will see it at midnight?!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tweet Tweet


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Tweet Tweet


Toot toot

OMG I just noticed you are a mod! Congrats!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Toot toot


Megannnn milaaaa

How have you been?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Megannnn milaaaa
> 
> How have you been?


Heeeyyy..tired like always..what about you? you mod you!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Heeeyyy..tired like always..what about you? you mod you!


Haha, we should vm instead of taking up the thread :b

Nothin' much


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

get off meh server


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My dog is freaking out cos of the storm...


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Mangoes are delicious. 

In other news, I'm about to dye my hair.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am a living spirit, floating in the wind, just passing through time.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I hope one day I will be able to take to the skies once again....sigh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dreamscape said:


> Mangoes are delicious.
> 
> In other news, I'm about to dye my hair.


What color are you dying it?


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Ventura said:


> What color are you dying it?


This time I'm trying a medium brown.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dreamscape said:


> This time I'm trying a medium brown.


Oh well, I hope you upload pictures, on here!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I wish someone from this forum recognized me in public, and we just started talking and having a good conversation. It would be refreshing and fun.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

yoga is hard


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow ....Massive Attack..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Wow ....Massive Attack..


You ok???


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

looks like anther all nighter.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Finally going back to Miami. FINALLY! I'm about to get an anxiety attack when I get on that plane. Life is goooood.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Da f**k am I doing here?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

It is really wonderful when a thread is closed just because the moderator does not like what is being said :no.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My ears are ringing.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wonder what tomorrow's plans are...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3 hour flight delay, WOOHOO!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- I'm loving these *"grey days in may"!*

- I think it's time to "retrofit" this 5 week beard into "L-chops" and a handlebar stache


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish I didn't have to invite her *Sigh*


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

When I look at you... everything is perfect. :mushy


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Get a grip, woman. It's only me. yeah, I've changed a bit. But it's only me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

there's a bird out there who's singing something very familiar to the first four notes in Scott Joplin's Bethena waltz.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy ****, MCA of the Beastie Boys died.

I haven't felt so immensely sad about a celebrity death in... ever.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

njodis said:


> Holy ****, MCA of the Beastie Boys died.
> 
> I haven't felt so immensely sad about a celebrity death in... ever.


OMG


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

How long does it last when someone asks for a temporary ban..?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

E93 said:


> How long does it last when someone asks for a temporary ban..?


1-2 weeks, sometimes a month or longer. Just depends what the person wants.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

You know what this juice needs? Vodka.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

This is not a good day to feel hungry. Little food in the house. No bread to make sandwiches, no milk for cereal. No frozen dinners. I'm screwed.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My friend and girlfriend are weird. Why is everyone I meet weird?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I need to get work done


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I want to eat something completely unhealthy tonight.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Dumb tooth ache! Why are you here!?


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Mens deodorant smells amazing


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Besmirched!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Babysitting kids who can't get along with each other is not worth the money.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This pain in my chest is awfully familiar. At least it's letting me know that I am, indeed, still alive, and not dead as had been previously reported.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Vodka can be good.. yay wooziness.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Trolls...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ouch. who put that door there? :con


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why are there so many loud obnoxious douchey people around here? My lease is up in 2 months so I get to look for another place to live!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

My back hurts


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

American dad is funny.★


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Seems odd to me when people congratulate others for entering a new relationship. I think a 'good luck' would often be more appropriate. I wouldn't want to be a buzz-kill though, so I say nothing...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Supermoon this weekend here in Canada, gonna have to talk a night walk, maybe bring my peace pipe along for the viewing. Also got the book I needed to accompany my telescope, perhaps stargazing is in order for sometime this weekend too


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RIP MCA






Too young to die.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

falling down said:


> RIP MCA
> 
> Too young to die.


Agreed.

I should be studying, but I found a pack of sour gummy worms which will be devoured shortly. They might be expired though :sus


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Loki is a threat to us all. he must be destroyed.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'll tell ya what... that chick is full of ****.


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

I hate this song.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I should probably eat something/go to sleep.......... Nahhhh


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know who I am...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The weather is truly cold now. My hands are in a perpetual state of being icey. I cannot warm up.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My life is so not balanced.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Got a call from my Mom last night telling me that my Grandpa died. And that he's been dead for _seven months_. He cut all contact with my Mom and her siblings years ago, but I'm still pretty surprised his wife didn't at least let them know when he died. My Uncle found out by Googling his name. That's a pretty ****ed up way to find out your parent is dead, even if you are estranged from them.

Oh well, **** him, I have no grief about the situation whatsoever. He was a pedophile and a horrible person.

But, it's still really bizarre to just now find out when he's been dead since September.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Get out of the house? But...but everything I want right now is inside of the house!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Supermoon this weekend here in Canada, gonna have to talk a night walk, maybe bring my peace pipe along for the viewing. Also got the book I needed to accompany my telescope, perhaps stargazing is in order for sometime this weekend too


That sounds pretty neat. Looks like I'll have to borrow my brother's telescope tonight. Hopefully it won't be very cloudy...

*edit: I told my brother about the supermoon and he gave me this no-duh look and told me he heard about it on the news. He's 11... Such a strange kid. *shrugs*

----------
Yearbook committee leaders decided to schedule a "mega" meeting on Monday. They didn't even include how long it'll take but by the sounds of it... it's gonna take a _while_. FMFL. This stuff should've been completed sooner. :/


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My father's joined an online drawing community and wants me to join. Weird. Why would I do that?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm randomly random in a random sort of way.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I am jealous/envying people right now..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just realized, I'm friends with a mod


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

mmm me want cookies


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

fgdzgdsgfdgfdgdfsddsf


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Feeling so lonely now!!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if I should call that phone number. I accidentally erased their voicemail from my phone. I texted them yesterday morning and still haven't gotten a text back. I find that very strange. :con It's been bugging me really badly.


aw.. you could call them back and say, "Hi I got a call from this number...??" and then they would explain or give who they were asking for.. My friend does it all the time.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Theres golf, horse racing and baseball on at the same time, i wish i had 3 TVs in the same room. :roll


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Don't initiate a conversation,
that instigates a confrontation,
I found a new best friend in hatred,
that says it's too damn late to save this,
you're so good at making bad decisions,
but even better at burning bridges,
knowing everything that I know now,
I never would have put the fire out.
I'd rather watch you choke on the smoke,
from the flames,
until I know that only ashes remain.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

It's 2012, who still buys monochrome printers?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> aw.. you could call them back and say, "Hi I got a call from this number...??" and then they would explain or give who they were asking for.. My friend does it all the time.


I guess I could do that but it makes me really nervous. I know it's not anyone from school because I don't have any friends and it's not the school number. I've never seen this number before. They would have had to make sure that it was the right number to give me a voicemail. I could try, though.  Thanks.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

There's a smile on her face but I don't know why it's there... 

She puts it on to satisfy all the people that don't even care.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:boogieOff to Tommy's for some of the best chili burgers out there!!


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel like I'm one of those terrible people that crowd people into tight places to go into human trafficking with the way I'm packing my things into containers. ;_;


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im eating a cheese steak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

santosh680 said:


> Feeling so lonely now!!!


:squeeze


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm a puzzle piece that was put in the wrong box.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish I felt better so I can do something..


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Crimson and Clover over and over...


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> :boogieOff to Tommy's for some of the best chili burgers out there!!


I grew up near the original Tommy's :yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm slightly drunk.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Every so often my dad will excitedly call me up with an idea that he's had for a movie. They're uniformly terrible, but his boundless enthusiasm is really endearing and it's always fun to try to rework the original idea into something not-awful.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Snicklefritz?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

woah...10 minutes already? my waffles are done :yay


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

I have to feed the cat


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm slightly drunk.


Me too. I had too much and probably watch some Shameless and Ramen nooodlesss!! haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Escape to incredible nevada!


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

These apple crisps are addicting.★


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What the ****? Apparently Nutella taste good... I don't see it...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5,000 th post :yay


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ventura has a sexy avatar


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

i wish christine serratos was my wife


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My two wishes for this week are a friend and a beer  Or friends and margaritas/beers.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I wish I felt better so I can do something..


Perhaps if you did something you would feel better.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have Math first period and English 2nd

So this girl comes up to me in English class and said Hey your in my math class can you help me with this question? I help her from what I can remember.

she asks what's my name? took her hand out for handshake and told me her name

wot do you ppl think about this? made my day yesterday lol :clap

didn't know people still did the handshake business so it caught me by surprise


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

My groin's sore....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I liek trains.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My new laundry detergent smells like gummy worms.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm drunk. woohoo. Better take advantage of all that booze before you leave gurl. What!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeezus92 said:


> I have Math first period and English 2nd
> 
> So this girl comes up to me in English class and said Hey your in my math class can you help me with this question? I help her from what I can remember.
> 
> ...


It means she likes you.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So that's the reality oh well. What to do, but change, because the truth remains absolute as much as I hate it.


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

I'm awkward and bore people even online.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

CordyRae said:


> I'm awkward and bore people even online.


Are you sure, or this is all speculative?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

gggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhg


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ventura's avatar x)


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im really hating this 50 post limit ****..........just sayin


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

The only thing I am completely sure of is that I'm tired... Oh and that I want a banana.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> im really hating this 50 post limit ****..........just sayin


You know Steve what you just said was freakin' gospel x)


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Loveless said:


> You know Steve what you just said was freakin' gospel x)


Amen Brothaaaaa.............think i might take tomorrow off of SAS for that **** will catch up


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> Amen Brothaaaaa.............think i might take tomorrow off of SAS for that **** will catch up


We need to start a petition to get rid of it. I mean 50 posts per day? Prepostorous!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I hardly notice I lurk more then I post.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Loveless said:


> We need to start a petition to get rid of it. I mean 50 posts per day? Prepostorous!


I agree their should be a limit, I say they raise it to like 100


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I hardly notice I lurk more then I post.


yeah i haven't really had a problem till i started playing forum games


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> I agree their should be a limit, I say they raise it to like 100


I'd be cool with that. I got too much on my mind for only 50 posts per day


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I hardly notice I lurk more then I post.


I lurk AND post


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Lurking has brought some interesting revelations....well not revelations some people are pretty predictable with responses, it's more like reassurance.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ventura said:


> :squeeze


Thanks for the cutest smiley :hug


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My latest theory on why I refuse to go to bed even though I'm exhausted and need to be rested for work, is because I'm waiting for something- like a closure to the day :blank I wish I had someone to tell me they love me every night. Maybe it would make it easier to go to bed and wake up.

...Or I could just be dreading work or whatever crap I have to do, and the sooner I sleep the sooner I wake up to have to do it :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Purchased a punching bag, some gloves and a skipping rope. Time to get fit and let out this built up frustration!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It's the final act on the last scene give it all you have and then take a bow and it's all over.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im going to bed goooooooodnight all yall


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Every time I get home from babysitting from that house, I smell like baby. Like gross baby...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> That sounds pretty neat. Looks like I'll have to borrow my brother's telescope tonight. Hopefully it won't be very cloudy...
> 
> *edit: I told my brother about the supermoon and he gave me this no-duh look and told me he heard about it on the news. He's 11... Such a strange kid. *shrugs*


I was just out, Supermoon looked beautiful & I was only using binoculars this time out. Another pretty sunrise to follow as well!


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

I love getting spam emails that say the following:

Good day cuttie.

Please, call me Olivia.

The best for me is to read your reply.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_
*Nine:*
*1.* Watch football matches *~ √ ~*
*2.* Put laundry in the wash *~ √ ~*
*3.* Fry Plantain *~ √ ~*
*4.* Refill vaporizer *~ √ ~*
*5.* Stretch *~ ... ~*
*6.* Fold Laundry *~ ... ~*
*7.* Buy Fruit Loops *~ ... ~*
*8.* Vaporize *~ ... ~*
*9.* Chill *~ ... ~*
_


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I was just out, Supermoon looked beautiful & I was only using binoculars this time out. Another pretty sunrise to follow as well!


Yeah, it sure was. The supermoon was so bright. And the details on the moon's surface were so clearly visible. I managed to miss the sunrise but I'm sure it was pretty.

And the Guardian has some amazing pictures of it by the way: The supermoon rises, bigger and brighter - in pictures


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

A Clyde without a Bonnie makes crime no fun.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I need to buy one of those exercise bikes with, the laptop holder on it....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Man I really really want to believe that there is more to life than this. But being scientifically minded, I have a very hard time with this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The full moon last night WAS really bright.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> The full moon last night WAS really bright.


Indeed! I took some cool lake pictures with it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I Tried to take some pictures of it. In setting up my tripod and DSLR. I dropped a $1000 telephoto lens cracking the glass rendering it useless! grrr I blame the moon for this!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> The full moon last night WAS really bright.


The end of days is near.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

falling down said:


> The end of days is near.


What's left? A few good MOONs :lol


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I awoke this afternoon, with a tiny pimple on my forehead :bah


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's my last two weeks of being under twenty :afr 

I've done nothing with my life... And I'm not likely to do much more.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sportsfolio sucks. >_<


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Yeah, it sure was. The supermoon was so bright. And the details on the moon's surface were so clearly visible. I managed to miss the sunrise but I'm sure it was pretty.
> 
> And the Guardian has some amazing pictures of it by the way: The supermoon rises, bigger and brighter - in pictures


Thanks for sharing those shots!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just did my budgets.

I am so responsible! Oh yeah baby!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

**** that. That's how kids get killed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

avoiding little kids on bike trails is like playing a never ending game of Frogger.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay. I really just saw a cop in uniform walking down my road with a beer bottle in hand. No squad car in site, alone and a little disheveled. I live near 2 bars but this is weird! Well, I guess it could have been a root beer? Idk :con


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Thanks for sharing those shots!


No problemo. =)

---------
Hmmm. Was just thinking about the role I seem to play in my relationships with people. And holy crap. I'm the therapist/listener/advisor. Don't usually share anything about myself but end up learning a lot about everyone else via their rants...


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Why are cats pads so soft and leathery? Anyone know? *


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I actually got quite a lot accomplished today. Well, despite the fact that I never really moved from my computer chair :teeth Well...I did go for a walk at least. But I also figured out how to use PIE.htc with jQueryUI to get rounded corners for stuff in IE < 9. CSS is the bane of my existence when it comes to web stuff.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm. This will solve a short-term problem but not the long term one.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

whhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy........

*deep breath*


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

So begins another week. I wonder what new and interesting things management is going to come up with!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My senile English teacher sent me to the computer room to take a quiz. Perfect time to go on SAS. ^_^


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need some enemies. :bat


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I need some enemies. :bat


Hello :troll


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

why are you running like that!? how can I focus on studying when you keep running past my house with your arms flailing around >_< it's more distracting than the wacky inflatable tube man!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

dear, I shall like to kiss you on your soft lip flavored with the powder of kool-aid... just to set you along on your merry way. eh.. please.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Life is hard for me to live when passionless.. :sigh


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Man I really really want to believe that there is more to life than this. But being scientifically minded, I have a very hard time with this.


This is something I have a problem with too. Not sure how to overcome it, either.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

gfsljksdfagjsdfafasFDDFSFSDFDSASDFAFSDAFASDKLASFDJSDFAKLJSFKLASDFJLK;ASFASD


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *Why are cats pads so soft and leathery? Anyone know? *


what are cat pads? This post made me think of cat paws, I don't know if that's what you meant but cat paws are really soft and leathery lol..hmm it is quite intriguing lol


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

I need a break... and maybe a unicorn. 

I shall name this day chocolate biscotti Monday.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

My job has officially killed my soul.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Someone's gonna get a boppa! :twak


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Why does bellybutton sweat stink,lmao! I have no belly button but am curious as to what others have said,....... any thoughts? *


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I could study for my Data Management test taking place tomorrow, or I could finally get around to watching Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. The choice seems simple, as I really have an aversion to studying tonight, I'd rather do just about anything!


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

I love how this song makes me feel.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Sgt. Pepper!! :banana


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

so much hate :blank


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Something exciting, please happen.. :|


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

That feeling when your heart drops..can't stand it. 
Everytime my phone beeps, my heart sinks low.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish God would send me an angel


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Loveless said:


> I wish God would send me an angel


I like to think God would want you to instead wish to _be_ someone's angel, instead of wanting one for yourself. :yes Maybe that's how you'll find your's.

In other news, I can't believe I'm actually going to lose 25 pounds of fat.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Loveless said:


> I wish God would send me an angel


I'm busy-I can't be all places at all times.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I like to think God would want you to instead wish to _be_ someone's angel, instead of wanting one for yourself. :yes Maybe that's how you'll find your's.


I like the sound of that


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Another change in plans. :troll


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh god...I think I'm about to agree to go to a Texas Rangers game with a guy I haven't seen since high school. I'm 36. Yikes. This is crazy :afr

And...I had such a crush on him, but he never acknowledged me.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ Good luck


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Oh god...I think I'm about to agree to go to a Texas Rangers game with a guy I haven't seen since high school. I'm 36. Yikes. This is crazy :afr
> 
> And...I had such a crush on him, but he never acknowledged me.


You need to change the way you're looking at this. Relax and have fun, talk about the high school days, laugh...try and be excited instead of anxious.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The stuff at that supermarket was SO fresh.. I wish I could do my groceries there all the time, but it's all the way out in Richmond. And I'm not sure if I regret passing up on buying those giant lemon poppyseed muffins. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't wait to order/try Kava Kava


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I've become desensitized to the desperation, dread and horror associated with the thought of exams. Guess it's a good thing. No more panicking. Feels good.

High score on Temple Run's now slightly above 5 million. Time well spent, I'd say.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woo my punching bag was delivered today. Time to get fit and get out some of that frustration!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> Hello :troll


Hi, how are you? 
*sends enemy request* :b


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Homemade fries are the bestess.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Hi, how are you?
> *sends enemy request* :b


Hehehe :teeth I'm fine. Not working on a plan for your destruction, nope.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> Hehehe :teeth I'm fine. Not working on a plan for your destruction, nope.


Cool. I'm not doing that, either. :um

[spoiler=]:twisted :twisted :twisted :evil :twisted :twisted :twisted [/spoiler]


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Cool. I'm not doing that, either. :um
> 
> [spoiler=]:twisted :twisted :twisted :evil :twisted :twisted :twisted [/spoiler]


Arrrrrgggghasfhjgxc :duel


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I can never forget the walks, on those warm nights. Those oh so sweet feelings I felt. The discussions; the bliss in sacred moments.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That was a strange night of work. I arrived late as I missed my bus, did a ton because there was a ton, took no breaks except lunch & it was still a zoo when I left


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ask me about my ability to annoy complete strangers.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

What an annoying question


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

This better not be a scam >_< fifth time trying to get RHCP tickets and it better not be a ****ing scam. Sick of this bs. Some people are just so.... Risogansfkshvalavdksjhodj


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm soooo depressed. And, I'm gonna be stuck here for another 23 days. Someone just shoot me!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"We're gonna detox...then re-tox!"

Priceless! Haha. That's how you end a speech encouraging the crew to prepare to go on another bender in honour of some unnamed occasion, lol

Really it was a random line I heard in some commercial on the TV a second ago, still muses me though


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a fruitloop but basically correct. I'm off to be a bag of nuts alone now before I do any other stupid stuff today.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm bored I wish somebody would argue with me


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I get so tired of the "nobody will ever want me because I'm shy/nice/an ocelot/whatever!!!" type threads.

Look, there are people in this world who get turned on by the act of someone peeing/pooping on them. If people who are into that can find others who share their interest, then I'm pretty sure there's hope for everyone.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I get so tired of the "nobody will ever want me because I'm shy/nice/an ocelot/whatever!!!" type threads.
> 
> Look, there are people in this world who get turned on by the act of someone peeing/pooping on them. If people who are into that can find others who share their interest, then I'm pretty sure there's hope for everyone.


Then why bother going into them?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I got a haircut today


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Dangerous evolutionary passions


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I get so tired of the "nobody will ever want me because I'm shy/nice/an ocelot/whatever!!!" type threads.
> 
> Look, there are people in this world who get turned on by the act of someone peeing/pooping on them. If people who are into that can find others who share their interest, then I'm pretty sure there's hope for everyone.


If I had been a lesbian, you'd be the girl for me... based entirely on this post.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

au Lait said:


> I get so tired of the "nobody will ever want me because I'm shy/nice/an ocelot/whatever!!!" type threads.


ocelot lmao


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I just checked some people into a hotel room... and they smelled like peaches.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Someone in my apartment is playing a guitar. They must die.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to make a pizza then just eat the toppings. So goooood


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Who is hygenic enough to use toilet paper but craps at a bus stop, ON THE SEAT?!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like I am going to have to fire up the ol CMM!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My textbook is here! 

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Can't wait can't wait can't wait ohhh yeeeaaah.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It's better than silence.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sometimes i can't help but wonder how many gingers fell victim to the streets?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Mixes are sounding better than masters nowadays.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish there was some way to convince the best friend to lunch outside of East Van on Thursday.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Just spent like two and a half hours watching a random British game show on the Youtubes. Clearly this was an effective use of my study time.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Just spent like two and a half hours watching a random British game show on the Youtubes. Clearly this was an effective use of my study time.


Was it QI? If so, good luck with trying to study ever again: you're doomed. Once you get past the event horizon (discovering Qi) there is no turning back until you've watched bascially every episode. :b


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Ducks are absurd. They have no idea how non-threatening they look.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

must control myself..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking out my window I can see all the lights sparkling like orange and white diamonds. Since the storm cleared off it left in its wake the clearest night sky and the vista of the city skyline. I would go there and set myself to purpose this w/e.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Went to Walmart after work this morning hoping they had the bike I wanted in stock, left with a multi-tool keychain & an LED keychain flashlight. They had the 24" version of the bike I wanted but it looked too small to me, like a teenagers bike. Perhaps it was for the best, maybe I'll just buy a tire & get the bike I have going again


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Frunktubulus said:


> Ducks are absurd. They have no idea how non-threatening they look.


<<<<<<Quack


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> <<<<<<Quack


Not that your duck is absurd of course, he has the keen, fierce eye of the tiger.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This forum is seriously going downhill. Not remotely like it used to be.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*~ I really hate catching up with old friends, I never have anything new to report ~*

_~ This keychain LED flashight really ought to be twist on rather than a button on ~_​
~ 1 bowl left for the bubbler, 1 bowl left for the vaporizer ~​


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Listen to the story of the anxiety-ridden man :teeth


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It's raining again today. Wooo! Bring on the thunder.


Jealous.. It's sunny and nice out all week here. Wish it would be rainy to match my mood :rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Jealous.. It's sunny and nice out all week here. Wish it would be rainy to match my mood :rain


Awww.  The sun depresses me. lol We get too much sun here so I'm glad it's been raining the past couple of days. I heard a little bit of thunder earlier. I always enjoy that. It would be so much better if it was late at night, though. Last summer, we had thunderstorms for like 2 months in a row. Not every day, but most days. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

Need to take a break


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I just made a nice,big,wonderful crab salad.- You may now bow.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Why do professional photography services have to be so pricy?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

wapah wapah waaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Was it QI? If so, good luck with trying to study ever again: you're doomed. Once you get past the event horizon (discovering Qi) there is no turning back until you've watched bascially every episode. :b


It wasn't QI, luckily, but I'll definitely have to check that out after I'm safely past finals! I'm assuming since Stephen Fry hosts that it's something of a comedy show?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope no problems arise.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Eating a ****load of protein and carbs is really helping me lift more in the gym


----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> *~ I really hate catching up with old friends, I never have anything new to report ~*


You stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If there were gambling odds on how I will die, I think "Choking from eating Smartfood White Cheddar Cheese Popcorn too fast" would have to be a solid 2 to 1 favourite.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, there's a science project growing in my refrigerator. Oh, nevermind...that's just an aging salad :um

oke


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Trolls.. trolls ... trolls :troll


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

its an issue casue you make it so

supid in relation to what?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a completely innocent and non-sexual crush on "Rose", one of the contestant's in this weeks Jeopardy teen tournament. She's adorably nerdy. Don't judge me please...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> It wasn't QI, luckily, but I'll definitely have to check that out after I'm safely past finals! I'm assuming since Stephen Fry hosts that it's something of a comedy show?


Yes, he hosts it and it's a quiz show. The guests are usually comedians, which makes it funny.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I want a lip ring for some reason.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Tomorrow is burrito lunch day...nomnomnom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I showered before bed, made my lunch down...and then slept through my alarm. I'm so not on top of things this week, missed my bus & was late Monday, slept through my alarm Tuesday but wasn't scheduled so I didn't fret & then was called in & now today I prepare only to end up being late again. Gotta be thankful I'm needed now that it's the busy spring period, or I might get written up or something should this continue the rest of the week


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I showered before bed, made my lunch down...and then slept through my alarm. I'm so not on top of things this week, missed my bus & was late Monday, slept through my alarm Tuesday but wasn't scheduled so I didn't fret & then was called in & now today I prepare only to end up being late again. Gotta be thankful I'm needed now that it's the busy spring period, or I might get written up or something should this continue the rest of the week


Aw stuff like this happens from time to time.. Murphy's Law and all that. I set up 5 alarms (on two phones) all five minutes apart and I think a few times I've slept through all of them :um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You have failed me once again, Crabby McEdit.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CoastalSprite said:


> Aw stuff like this happens from time to time.. Murphy's Law and all that. I set up 5 alarms (on two phones) all five minutes apart and I think a few times I've slept through all of them :um


I have an option for up to 5 alarms on my phone & currently I only use 2, clearly it's time to step it up, lol. Happens to the best of us though


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aww poor guy. I sent him/her a friend request.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

im the least photogenic person


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Why do I have random blond hairs in my beard?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why did it take me so long to listen to a beatles album? :love2


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I miss clotted cream, mushy peas, and real fish and chips.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Some people are ignorant on here...heh.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Stop locking threads unnecessarily. It's really lame.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So many new mods...

How come I was never asked to be a mod?!...I'm offended.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just found a clinical psychology program mentor who researches social anxiety. Intriguing, but not actually the area of research I want to get into.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Rest in peace, MS


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Was sort of watching the Ellen show in the background and found out Niki Minja has tattoo star things on or around her nipples. What a dumb *****. :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, I don't want to do this anymore.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Reading random stuff on wikipedia is fun.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

The song title fits... I am fed up with the bull****.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The pools still aren't open.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"
"All work and no play makes Bill a dull boy"


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ that's good news: all you have to do is change your name from "Bill" to something else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

As a thin sheet of glass, I am both solid & fragile


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

"How the hell can I make my teammates better by practicing?"

-Allen Iverson


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ well, you are one of their teammates, so if you make yourself better, then one of their teammates is getting better by practising.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

i'm tired


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I never asked to be born, I don't owe nobody ****.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

****!! I ruined my guitar....Now I have to take it in to be set up all over again. >,< I Just wanna play in a C formation with it coming out in the key of Ab....


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel it falling before me; it's losing its grip. (social anxiety)


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I had a week off just to sit at home and be depressed.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It's been 31 years since Bob Marley died:|


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> It's been 31 years since Bob Marley died:|


RIP


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I have never really liked the Beatles - I think a lot of their songs are over-rated.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Damn, everything here seems so mundane and meaningless...there is much less action and violence here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

And that concludes me online shopping binge


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Spent 5 bucks on Skittles, only to find out I don't like them anymore.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cause death don't wait for no one. It's sittin in your front door


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

A guy on a unicycle was riding naked in Kemah. Lol, I sometimes go down that road I could've saw him.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think having your cat lick your hand is the cure for depression.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I think having your cat lick your hand is the cure for depression.


I wouldn't doubt it.  Cats are so adorable. I want one so badly.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Great, I was going to get the mail but this guy that occasionally comes by next door came by and he is super hyper and kind of annoying. So now I can't go out there cause I'm afraid he will see me and start talking to me. I swear he goes in his car and leaves then comes right back then leaves then comes back I witnessed that before. He is always on the move. So now I have to wait till late at night where the mosquitos attack you ugh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it.  Cats are so adorable. I want one so badly.


I went from having some dumb, dark thoughts, to laughing out loud, simply because she was licking the palm of my hand...it's the funniest feeling, you should definitely get a cat just for this reason. :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I went from having some dumb, dark thoughts, to laughing out loud, simply because she was licking the palm of my hand...it's the funniest feeling, you should definitely get a cat just for this reason. :yes


Haha, yes I should. I just need to move out first before I even get one. Their purrs sure can be therapeutic.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh god my aunt and uncle just showed up...gahhh I just wanna hide in my room :?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I just texted an old friend "" and he replied with "wassup".
> 
> Honestly, I'm feeling lonely. And miss him.
> 
> Of course I can't tell him that :|


I just got home from having lunch with this friend... He hasn't changed at all lol. I think he means more to me than I do to him, but I guess that's not a strange thing for me :|

Still thinking about a few things he told me today:

-1) Smart people are never happy. (He's a smart guy himself and I asked him if he was happy- he wouldn't answer).

-2) Quitting a job is quitting a job- it doesn't matter how you frame it or butter it up to your manager, at the end of the day you're still saying the same thing: "I don't want to work here anymore." So don't overthink it.

-3) For my twentieth year of life, be crazy and don't think about consequences :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate when I make a post and then avoid the thread that I posted in out of fear that someone replied to me and said something that will trigger my SA.

Why am I so lame. :<


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Someone on the street asked me for drugs yesterday. And it isn't the first time. I think that was the third time. Seriously...do I look like a drug dealer? :con


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I liek wine.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SO







never accepted my friend request.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

They say you're supposed to spit it out . . . but no way Jose am I spitting this stuff out hehe it tastes like fruit hehehe. :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Am I the only one that finds the new feedback and help area subforums of the site a step backwards? What was wrong with just using subforums instead of separate add-ons?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Crazy night tonight. Tornado watch until 2 am


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Crazy night tonight. Tornado watch until 2 am


Be safe.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Neptune


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Thanks for showing me Neptune, and not Uranus...:duck


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> SO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never accepted mine either </3


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> He never accepted mine either </3


What a stuck up meanie head!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

the cheat said:


> ^Thanks for showing me Neptune, and not Uranus...:duck


lol I had actually been studying Uranus. Then went on to Neptune. So it was close.

Edit: wait a minute ummm nevermind lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

All alone tonight. ._.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> All alone tonight. ._.


Im with ya buddy.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> lol I had actually been studying Uranus. Then went on to Neptune. So it was close.
> 
> Edit: wait a minute ummm nevermind lol


What does toilet paper and the Star Trek Enterprise have in common?

They both circle Uranus looking for Klingons.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Never really got into Enterprise, or TOS. But enjoy the movies and DS9 TNG and VOY,


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Stupid, Annoying cold!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Never really got into Enterprise, or TOS. But enjoy the movies and DS9 TNG and VOY,


TNG was my favorite.......but come on!! Why do they run so slowly. If the ship is gonna blow any second you'd think they would run faster.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> TNG was my favorite.......but come on!! Why do they run so slowly. If the ship is gonna blow any second you'd think they would run faster.


Theatrics

But I just like the whole idea of a UFP and a starfleet and the future Gene Roddenberry had envisioned


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Theatrics
> 
> But I just like the whole idea of a UFP and a starfleet and the future Gene Roddenberry had envisioned


I was totally born centuries too early. I would love to travel through space.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

> HELLO,
> My name is Angela,i saw your profile ID when i was browsing and became interested in you, i want you to send an email to my email address so that i can give you my picture for you to know whom i am,I believe we can move from here I am waiting.
> Remember that distance or color does not matter but love matters a lot in life
> Thanks
> Angela


Damnit Angela, for a spam bot, you have some great philosophical advice. Stop sending me emails though, honey.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's time to switch vices again, herb you can take a vacation, liquor come on in!










It's good to sip my favorite beer once again, cheers!​


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to one day teach people how to free themselves from their anxiety.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll be dead before I ever take initiative for my own happiness.

Even with all the tools to drag my *** from this rut, I refuse to do it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

sakfdjfsd;jldfsksfjuskdl


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

End my worthless existence please.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can feel it. I'm awakening!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I swear to God when you feel your SA diminish, your power level is over 9000!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

A solidly built inner confidence >


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7am.. still up wtf :l


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I know not everyone is against gambling but it tends to be regarded as a "vice". It occurs to me that there might just be a deeper reason than the usual human irrationality behind this.

Gambling exposes the major role that luck/chance plays in life and this world we live in in general. And perhaps nothing bothers people more than the fact that it exposes just how common bad luck actually is. People hate reality when it's unkind to them. winners don't generally know any better than to love gambling unless they eventually lose.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Today is the first time I've seen sunlight since I came back here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's 8am here & I'm on the last beer of my 6 pack, all I want right now is a Jumbo Donair Combo from Swiss Donair up the road but they don't open until 11am, sucks I gotta wait...I probably should have saved the last beer for the meal too, still got Red Wine though but I'm not sure if it'll go with the donair, lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Challenge social pressures, remove your anxiety, then try hitting up that person you find attractive.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Let your ego go!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kiuiooiuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kilauea


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

People try to make arguments but it apparently doesn't work...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just gave my herb smoking, cowboy, musician neighbour copies of both my music albums, I hope he digs them


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's 8am here & I'm on the last beer of my 6 pack, all I want right now is a Jumbo Donair Combo from Swiss Donair up the road but they don't open until 11am, sucks I gotta wait...I probably should have saved the last beer for the meal too, still got Red Wine though but I'm not sure if it'll go with the donair, lol


What is a -donair?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> What is a -donair?


As I understand it stateside they call them _*Doner Kebabs*_, here they are known as _*Donairs*_. It's a form of wrap with kebab meat, whatever veggies you want on it & sweet sauce. If you are like me you get them with the fusion spicy sauce & garlic sauce instead of the sweet sauce. They are huge & highly satisfying for meat lovers!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So I'm chatting with my Dad on Skype about the final day of matches in the English Premier League tomorrow...

*Me:* _"I bought some Red Wine for the occasion, had some beer too but drank it all already"_

*My Dad:* _"I just picked up a bottle of Rum, a bottle of Courvoisier, & a bottle of Whiskey...Courvoisier should Man City win the cup, Rum, god forbid if they only pick up a point, and Whiskey should QPR spring a surprise"_

Priceless! haha


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^Haha. 


Canadian Brotha said:


> It's time to switch vices again, herb you can take a vacation, liquor come on in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm... Hoe garden?? What an interesting name. I am intrigued. lol j/k


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> Hm... Hoe garden?? What an interesting name. I am intrigued. lol j/k


Oh wow, haha, that's priceless too! I never noticed that, lol. Lots of great laughs today!

It's a Belgian Beer and the name sounds Dutch to me so perhaps it's made near the border but you've just created a new slang term for me in reference to...that special place, a lady's grace, haha


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Sigh.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.singlebbws.ca/

Damn that woman is fine.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Omg! I need a new outlet lol


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I use my hair straightener to straighten random miscellaneous objects more than I use it to straighten my hair. There are so many things I use for purposes they weren't made for.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

"Social obligations" tonight....


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I really dislike when people use the word "seem".


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I forget.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Calm down...have some dip.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I just got back from shopping. I had to buy another belt because my older one was tearing up. I also bought three shirts and some pants. One of the shirts I bought was a Gumby shirt.  It just made my day.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Today is the first time I've seen sunlight since I came back here.


Welcome to Britain (i.e more rain than sunshine in the summer)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Banzai said:


> Welcome to Britain (i.e more rain than sunshine in the summer)


Oddly enough, when I was in Britain I can not remember it raining.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, I just got back from shopping. I had to buy another belt because my older one was tearing up. I also bought three shirts and some pants. One of the shirts I bought was a Gumby shirt.  It just made my day.


I bought two pairs of socks for a dollar each a couple of days ago. Perhaps someone who start a thread entitled: "What have you bought today?".


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

rdrr said:


> I really dislike when people use the word "seem".


It seem's to me, you'd seem to have some sort of dis attachments with the word, seem.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hope the Lakers win tonight *sighs*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm debating on hanging out with somebody or not...or should I drink or not.....


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Just when you think the rabbits have finally given up the battle.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Darn rabbits!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just ate choclate ice cream cake....be jealous :cig


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Lets go lakers!!!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Got to quit smoking.... after the next packet


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Just ate choclate ice cream cake....be jealous :cig


:lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Feel like laying down with a girl


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What's with all these loud noises outside? Are we being attacked?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'ma need all a y'all ninjas to tell your mums you love them.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Now I have a blonde, brown and red beard?! What the **** is going on with my facial hair?!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

There's such a contrast between my two workplaces.. The coworkers of one is super friendly (at times a little too friendly) and the coworkers of the other is quite surly and cold.

I can't decide which I prefer :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is what the MAURY show is for! Out of control teens sent to BOOT CAMP.

That girl in the picture? Yeah, she SMOKED, CUSSED her MOM OUT, wore CLOTHES that were TOO SEXY, and would STAY OUT LATE - and she's only TWELVE! :eyes

Now, she behaves!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate myself and I want to die...buttttt at least I still have my sense of humour.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

ima need a toilet to vomit all this excess liquor into


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*May 9, 2012, 12:58 pm* *Rebecca Whish* *marieclaire*

*Five ways to communicate better*

*Watch your body language* 
Looking into a person's eyes when they speak makes you seem trustworthy, while keeping your shoulders back and chest open gives you an air of confidence.

*Don't interrupt* 
Cutting people off mid-sentence is an arrogant tactic, especially while they're talking about something sensitive. Respectfully listen to their point of view before stating your own.

*Adapt your language to your audience* 
If you use a lot of business jargon at work, don't expect your friends to understand it. Adjust your vocabulary to avoid coming across as condescending.

*Paraphrase* 
Repeat what someone's said back to them in your own words. This will help you understand exactly what they're talking about and bring greater clarity to the conversation.

*Don't fidget* 
People who move their limbs around a lot are seen to have less authority. Try not to get too animated in conversations where you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I fear for myself as a modern man. At the drop of a hat if I so even touch a woman's bottom, I'm a sexual offender in less than a day and my face and name all over papers across the world and my name forever tarnished.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I am pretty good at doing nothing.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm probably going to get an ulcer soon (from bottling emotions up)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When you're down on your luck you can always look to the "Banana Bread" sermon for inspiration, lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I stole your animal cookies- take that , mwhahaha


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

icantembed


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish people wouldn't leave me and then come back after so many months to act like they still "care" about me.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wtf:um


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't believe how fast the day goes when you wake up late.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I am never gonna get through this.... Dwemer ruin!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Almost game time!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Williams winning again, WOOHOO!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Welcome to Britain (i.e more rain than sunshine in the summer)


Heh, and to think that I just came straight from some sand dune in the desert....I haven't seen clouds for months prior to coming here.

Can't say I prefer this weather though. I've got some really bad experiences with cold weather. Bah...I think I'll just have to keep myself sane for the remaining 18 days that I have left in this country.:roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_"Fluff their lines"_ British football commentators say that regularly, what a strange phrase, lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Best ever end to a Premier League Season I've seen since I've been watching! 

Good on Man City to recover & win the title in the dying embers of the game/season! 

Sorry United fans, suck it up! haha


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol, I had already conceded that United had no chance, last week--and then this happens. Stupid hope, I oughta stomp on you! Ok, I'm over it now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why do go and delete all my albums, then all my photobucket albums. just to rebuild them the next day. ugh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

www.google.com has a cute animation for Mother's Day today.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

If life is like a box of chocolates that makes sex a Hershey factory?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Heh, and to think that I just came straight from some sand dune in the desert....I haven't seen clouds for months prior to coming here.
> 
> Can't say I prefer this weather though. I've got some really bad experiences with cold weather. Bah...I think I'll just have to keep myself sane for the remaining 18 days that I have left in this country.:roll


Oh, since you changed your location, I thought you had left Israel.
Is it hot there this time of year? I am going to have to look up information on climate there. With it being right off the eastern Mediterranean, you say that it is still dry there. That's pretty interesting.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like I should write a blog but have no idea what to write about...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Oh, since you changed your location, I thought you had left Israel.
> Is it hot there this time of year? I am going to have to look up information on climate there. With it being right off the eastern Mediterranean, you say that it is still dry there. That's pretty interesting.


Yeah, pretty dry at the moment.

And no, I haven't left Israel. I'm just on a break. I don't even wanna be in the UK (long story). I'll be back in the army in 2 and a half weeks


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I'd like some Hershey's please ._.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


>


LOL! :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think my city is the stereotypical dysfunctional daughter of the Canadian family.

And everyone's tweeting pictures of their hikes and kayak trips. OMG why am I afflicted with such severe allergies and they're not?? I'm bitter.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CoastalSprite said:


> I think my city is the stereotypical dysfunctional daughter of the Canadian family.
> 
> And everyone's tweeting pictures of their hikes and kayak trips. OMG why am I afflicted with such severe allergies and they're not?? I'm bitter.


My allergies suck too, were acting up a lot Thursday & Friday. It's ironic, the snow melts, the sun shines & then we begin to suffer after riding out the winter


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Do cats get headaches?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My allergies suck too, were acting up a lot Thursday & Friday. It's ironic, the snow melts, the sun shines & then we begin to suffer after riding out the winter


I know!  There are so many things I wish I could be doing right now, like visiting the beach, public market, or just wandering around the entertainment district downtown enjoying all the stuff going on. Once these symptoms go away the town will be dead again -.-

Instead here I am, sitting inside my room while staring longingly out my window at the pretty flowers and trees that will be the death of me if I spend too much time near them


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5,555 th post!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I need to keep exercising. If I don't, I'll have to get back in shape when I return to the army. The hard way, though...:roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to get cracking on this GRE prep.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got a call from someone and I picked up the phone and said hello twice but they wouldn't answer. I'm shaking now. :afr


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

People tend to resist letting go but sometimes letting go is the best choice.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I took my dog out for a walk around the lake- and noticed the pool is filling up - YAY!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Yeah, pretty dry at the moment.
> 
> And no, I haven't left Israel. I'm just on a break. I don't even wanna be in the UK (long story). I'll be back in the army in 2 and a half weeks


Eilat(sp?) is the desert city 36c/96F tomorrow (for May, that's hot even for the desert!). Most of the country will be in the 27c/82F range - not bad! 

I had to look it up :lol.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I think my toaster is watching me.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Why does Dexter look so evil?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Just keep swimming..


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep, just another lazy no-pants Sunday night. Too much info? Quite possibly.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So this is what it feels like when doves cry.. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

Right before I'm really sad, I'm really happy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What hobo on the street is going to come up and ask me about Fischer's thesis? Stupid school...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I need to fail and get rejected more often. At least then it wouldn't be as devastating when it happens.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.....................


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

If "imho" means "in my honest opinion", what is the acronym for "in my dishonest opinion"? If there isn't one, does that suggest that "in my opinion" means that the opinion is dishonest? (since it is the only alternative to an honest opinion)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> ???????????????????


:b (I responded to that btw if you look)


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sometimes my brain just goes into this weird headachey/depressed/spacey thing for no reason. Wth.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just had my first 600-point Scrabble game! (that I can remember, anyway):










:boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ holy crap. If I get 200 points playing against my mom I feel like I'm doing well.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I always see "smh" and think "suck my head"... then realise that that's not what they meant. I still don't see it as a valid acronym.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder if I can buy the soundtrack to the 60's Spiderman cartoon, it has some really fresh jazz tracks


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

hjkhhhhhhhhhjkut


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Why is this :no one moving really fast now?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

People don't look beautiful until you see the depth within them.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

I sure do love all of the wonderful moderators and administrators of this lovely website. I would hug them all in real life if I could.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> I sure do love all of the wonderful moderators and administrators of this lovely website. I would hug them all in real life if I could.


Suck up.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Suck up.


Except for this one.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> Except for this one.


At least you should some self respect *pats on your head* :b


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> At least you should some self respect *pats on your head* :b


*drools on you*


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel actually kind of good about my body right now, like maybe I'm starting to accept the way I look, a little bit.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Just had my first 600-point Scrabble game! (that I can remember, anyway):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is "biome" a real word? The word beginning at J2 does not appear in the dictionary.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't wanna live forever I wanna sleep forever.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I took all my anti-depressant pills out of the box they came in & put them in a normal plastic pill bottle without a tag as I always do with any meds I have, then through away the box. I then found the bag the box came in hidden in a living room chair pocket, I guess my mom wanted to see what I meds I am on. Now she knows I'm back on anti-D's but she tried to play dumb when I asked her about it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> I sure do love all of the wonderful moderators and administrators of this lovely website. I would hug them all in real life if I could.


Drew - I would like to be reinstated as a Super Moderator.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

hoddesdon said:


> Is "biome" a real word? The word beginning at J2 does not appear in the dictionary.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biome


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Wish I had a horse


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Someone held open the door for me when I was too far away. Then I had to speed up. :afr


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Chris - yeah, the one from biology 3 years ago. I wish I could hear from you.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-_-


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Did that go well or was it all in my head?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> -_-


:/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

meganmila said:


> :/


:squeeze


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :squeeze


Helllo...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Hi dar.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

It's always me. ALWAYS.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm going to beat this ****. I swear to God I'm going to beat anxiety/SA. I'll focus all of my energy into doing so. Until I'm successful. IDGAF


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

why am I so nervous right now?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have so many random crushes it's sad. 

No one cares what I post here, I'm glad there's a support group where I live.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Something smells gooooood.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It would be nice if I could have the house to myself like this everyday.


----------



## bsistcool (Apr 14, 2012)

photosynthesis zombie virus/parasite from space
ghost apocalypse


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The Office tonight and Conan.:boogie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> I have so many random crushes it's sad.
> 
> No one cares what I post here, I'm glad there's a support group where I live.


Dude no one cares anout anyone anywhere on the internet. No one cares about my posts either but I don't care lol. Whenever I post on a thread that is fun I kill the fun. It's kinda awesome tbh.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

most of the time it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> most of the time it doesn't bother me.


Truth be told it does bother me ;P


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

lol a community of miserable *******s seems to be more positive than most parts of this forum.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually to expand on it, if I'm not the center of attention.... I'm not happy. I see people have all sorts of fun on here and then when Is ay something that is clever it is greeted with crickets. This is why I don't care about this site. You know I'm sick and tired of it. I really am. If I'm coming off like a bad person then good. I'm no saint. I'm selfish and proud of it. Very proud of it.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

And furthermore, the people who i do talk to on here are usually as dumb as a rock. They are making GIF threads or making threads about their tongues. I can't stand it. I go on chat and people their are just as bad. I come on here and try to be someone and once again I get disrespected all over again. If this is the type of posts I have to make to make someone say something to me and have more then a half-assed response so be it.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I got excited as I saw two really fit girls join my boxing class. Then I remembered I suck with girls and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Gorillaz said:


> I got excited as I saw two really fit girls join my boxing class. Then I remembered I suck with girls and it doesn't matter.


Story of my life x)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Human behavior is fascinating.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My bird learned a new word today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> l0l.


You're picking up on my habits. :mushy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Teach it to say my name!!!!!!
> l0l.
> 
> ^_^


When I was younger I had it learn to say the "c" word with the "ly" at the end of the word- everytime my mom went up to it- it would say it to her :haha


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :lol
> 
> I said bogus today.


Victory.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> LOOOOL.
> If I had a bird I'd make it verbally abuse everyone. ^_^


My other parakeet knew the word stupid- we had guest say "man, don't you teach that bird some manners" :haha


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ventura said:


> My bird learned a new word today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well the bird bird bird, the bird is the word. Don't you know...about the bird?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I has a coke


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Zomg jchildr hiiiiiii


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Yay - he's not been around for awhile


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Zomg jchildr hiiiiiii


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm going to try sleeping early for once, I feel exhausted.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

You get back what you put in.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

So much drama over nothing.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oke


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I actually slept through the night!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't understand my tax assessment.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For 7 moons, no herbs, nor any spirits, shall circulate in me stream ~Detox~


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Last night was crazzyyyyy<3


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I wonder what's going to happen next. Will reheat leftovers soon. No cooking for me today.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Canadian Brotha said:


> For 7 moons, no herbs, nor any spirits, shall circulate in me stream ~Detox~


7 moons equates to 7 months. The native American "Moon" measurement was the time between the same phase of the moon. i.e. full moon to the next full moon or 28 days.

Are you ready for this?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> 7 moons equates to 7 months. The native American "Moon" measurement was the time between the same phase of the moon. i.e. full moon to the next full moon or 28 days.
> 
> Are you ready for this?


Thanks for the lesson, lol, I was clearly missing informed on the meaning but that makes far more sense. I'll get through the week & take it from there, a month would likely do me well though


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

So bored. Time to sleep I guess.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

So I finished Mass Effect 3 today.

That ending.

Woah.

I'd heard it was bad. I'd heard it was a huge let down.

But I didn't think Bioware had enough faeces in them to make that much of a mess of the lore.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Beer beer and more beer man I gotta stop


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Amo. Don't see ya around too much anymore.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ehhhh I was woken up rudely at 3pm


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm all itchy.  I still need to get rid of these fleas in my room. :um


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a total perv these days.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6,000th posts :boogie


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I really need to pry myself off the computer and work out.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I feel normal today, probably the most energetic / hyper I've been in a few months :3 DAT RANDOM THOUGHT


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if I'm as introverted as I think I am. Maybe I'm just really lazy.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

He still loves me..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

dah dah.... dah birds dah word.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My tummy hurts.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> My tummy hurts.


:squeeze - I hope you feel better.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hotchie Motchie!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

when I go the toilet, I listen to ' I want to break free' by Queen.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My nose feels tingly. >.< I hate it when that happens.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

error 37
error 37
error 37
error 3006
>.<


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ventura said:


> dah dah.... dah birds dah word.


:yes

I wonder if I can just write my 20's off and treat my 30's as if they were my 20's. I'm not 28, I'm 18...in theory, I mean. Time to start thinking about college I guess... :duck


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm totally gonna fap to that, BTW. Just FYI. TMI?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Where did the dogs go?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

At least in my fantasy life I can be beyond cool..say all the right things & be admired by many, produce my own atmospheric music with an exotic, alluring background video, they be stunned by my artwork..I'm well liked in that place.  It actually helps & sometimes comes quite believable when applying it to the real world, but people are far too uninteresting to even come close touching my land. In THEIR dreams! Hah.



Yeah..I'm untouchable in that mind..pure bliss.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't help but laugh at the people trying to play Diablo 3 and getting Error 37. Too bad they can't play offline. Oh well people should think more before they decide to purchase things, the DRM was made obvious if anyone did some digging before mindlessly buying the game.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Super Marshy said:


> He still loves me..


That is a cute gif!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ventura said:


> That is a cute gif!


Thank you xD I saved a whole list of these. :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Super Marshy said:


> Thank you xD I saved a whole list of these. :b


Hahah! I do the same thing


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Unbelievable


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My macaw has mimicked the chat beeps >.>


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

No purpose.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Loud music at night makes old women afraid, heh.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

So I was thinking if you could really become a monkey's uncle, and you can! Here's how: 
1. Get your parents to adopt a pregnant monkey.
2. Wait until the monkey gives birth.
3. Now you are a monkey's uncle! Yay!

...wtf? :what:


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish it wasn't against the law to drink on the beach here. I'd love to buy some Smirnoffs and just pass out on the sand with the girls Thursday night, after talking about our ridiculous days at work, watching the sunset, and listening to the ocean.. 

But nope, this just has to be the No Fun City.. :mum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have the song firefly s by owl city stuck in my head.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Have you noticed that "macaw" spelled backwards is "wacam"?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ That's interesting.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So awkward


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Music is grand. Looking forward to optic-fibre speeds to enhance the range of it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Why is it that other motorists feel the need to honk aggressively at me when I do not follow their made up road rules? Everyone's in such a rush in the city.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

The idiot from the off-licence refused to sell me beer without showing him ID! I told him over and over that I'm 20...but to no avail.

I wouldn't have been so furious at him if I looked under 18. But I don't. I'm absolutely certain that I don't look under 18. WTF! :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Work has been a gong show the last few weeks & it doesn't seem there is any end in sight but one thing I love about working at night is that I can swear as much as I please without consequence. At all the jobs I've had working during they day I would expend a decent amount of energy simply biting my tongue trying not to swear when the workload exceeded the manpower or the management was poor

- In other news I seen a swarm of mosquitos for the first time on my way to work last night. So enters another of the things I truly despise about spring/summer. If they are as bad as last year I may way shoot myself



CoastalSprite said:


> I wish it wasn't against the law to drink on the beach here. I'd love to buy some Smirnoffs and just pass out on the sand with the girls Thursday night, after talking about our ridiculous days at work, watching the sunset, and listening to the ocean..
> 
> But nope, this just has to be the No Fun City.. :mum


I keep hearing that phrase "No Fun City", from my bro's gal as they live out there & there is a film by that name on my video on demand & now from you


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a cruel irony that bears are so deadly yet look so huggable, a cruel irony indeed.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

what happens in my mind on a daily basis


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> So awkward


You should try ballet! You'll end up being much more graceful.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

"We don't talk about love we only want to get drunk"


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I have the song firefly s by owl city stuck in my head.


I think that song is great.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

cant wait to get this final thesis paper done..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ever get a ring from a _Constable_ randomly & think you misheard who they said it was? Well this afternoon I did. _"Wait...who is this?"_ I asked confused, lol. Turns out I lost my wallet on the bus this morning & some guy found it & called it in. The cop was ringing me to find out where I could meet him to get it back. Just met him a short while ago and everything was still inside.

*Bless the guy who found it! May karma return the favour when he needs it!*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why do I wish for death to overtake me so badly.....ughhhhh n GOD


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why is it hard for me to think of something random to come up with sometimes? I'm a random person. I should know a lot of random things. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Depression can kiss my arse! riiiiight I Wish it was that easy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I woke up at 7pm and i just want to go back to bed


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I love rice


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I was looking back on some of my old messages to my friends. I was pretty funny, but kind of a douchebag. What happened? (Still a douche, unfortunately)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I woke up at 7pm and i just want to go back to bed


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Play it all or don't play at all.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

How can you tell if the observing mind is merely just an imposture, still the ego in disguise?

If ignorance is bliss then why aren't people more happy?

Everything cannot happen for a reason, you are nothing after death. It wouldn't matter if you died, because you never really existed, it was all just an illusion created by the mind.


..okay..kay..stop thinking.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

You showed your true colors today!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Rejection can hurt even more if the person rejecting you lets you down easy...says they're not sure, or they want to stay friends. In the end, they still don't want to be with you. And it's not like you did anything wrong, but it still sucks.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorta true..Sometimes I wish he would have just well..died, he's still here & I can't have him & he wants nothing to do with me..so I wish either he or I were to be dead. Though I didn't really love him..it brings tremendous pain to be rejected, the easy way or harsh way.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

WELL then. That was a mistake -_- oh well, ya live and ya learn. Haha


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

My lip gloss be poppin...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

My lip gloss be cool.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, just got this Email:

Dear *******

You are cordially invited to *********'s Alumni & Friends Launch Party.

Join us in this first ever Alumni & Friends party on Wednesday 11th July from 6-8pm at the Sixth Form College (See e-card below for more details).
Reunite with old friends and members of staff, share a glass of wine with the Principal and listen to some great music.

We'd love to meet up and hear what you've been up. Please feel free to forward this invitation to other alumni you still keep in touch with.

Remember to let us know if you are coming - see you on the 11th July.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

dont feel like studying at all...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Oy Vey! What a morning!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This roast beef on this sandwich is actually pretty good.  Nommalicious.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-_-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate this stupid macbook...garbage


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

These forums are out of control :no pretty different from when I first joined, and that was only a year ago. Oh well. Change is good, I guess.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

RIP Danna Summer's


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RIP saxophone playing guy from The Killers that I never heard or knew had killed himself a month ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Had to kill a few hours this afternoon so I went to the cheap theatre for a matinee...got there right when Safe House was beginning & had the entire theatre to myself for the whole film, it was nice, almost like watching at home

- In other news my Kava Kava arrived today, much sooner than I expected


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great. My mom has to put a fogger in my room tonight to get rid of these fleas. When she told me that I'd have to stay out of my room for four hours, I kind of freaked out. Well, thank goodness my sister moved out so I can go in her room and stay in there.  I think I'll bring my laptop and a few other things in there because my mom is going to work early tonight so she has to put it in there before she leaves. Can't wait to get this over with.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just made it home from work and I feel like sleeping until tomorrow. At least then I wouldn't have to worry about anything for a while.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

R.I.P my self esteem


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It truly is a game.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"Don't worry, I'll always be around." -best friend. I don't believe her. I've heard that before.

I also just got a text from my coworker!! OMG  He must have sent it to the wrong person..


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*punches self in face*

tasty!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

New Rules


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Pacers!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Shea Weber is on the radio! Man it's been a good lineup of speakers the past few days :yes


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Life is like an RPG but apparently I have very low stats. Am I playing on Hard Mode or something?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

RIP stray cat that lived in my backyard. :cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

This thread needs more koalas! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*****************
** 76,000 posts!!!! **
*****************


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aphexfan said:


> This thread needs more koalas! :yay


Yes, it does . Bring on the eucalyptus!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Grow up! Stop being a malazel!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Time to sleep..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One way or another I will have a new bike at the end of this day


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Went to bed at 8am- woke up at 10am :roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> *****************
> ** 76,000 posts!!!! **
> *****************


:boogie


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Went to bed at 8am- woke up at 10am :roll


Woah, you're a trooper.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Zellers is closing to become a Target store so I went to see if they still had some bikes left hoping to get a deal. No bikes unfortunately, I waited too long, but I left with 2 pants, a shirt, & socks for cheap so I'm content. I'll get a new bike from Canadian Tire, some good deals there too


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Things are getting so much better for me. I just need to stay positive, keep working out, and keep going to meetup.com meetups :yes


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Who wants to help me with my goat farm!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

living in the UK must really blow


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Getting involved in ideological debates is a bloody balls ache :dead

Shame I enjoy it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think my life came to an end in 7th grade, when I made the decision to stop wearing jogging pants to school(in order to play soccer at recess)...and started wearing jeans. 

That's when I learned that not all jeans, or clothing, is made equal and I became self-aware in that sense, for the first time in my life. It's been downhill ever since...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

***5,000***


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll admit that my will is still being tested.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I hatttttttttttttttttttttte registering for classes -_______________-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Next on my agenda: another big embarrassing failure.



Jcgrey said:


> SAS Flashback 2001,2002


lol - did this site launch as a tropical getaway? We should've kept the banner.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> I hatttttttttttttttttttttte registering for classes -_______________-


You're not the only one. I have to register a month from now and I was worrying about it yesterday because I thought I had to register then. And she said I had to wait until next month so that's a relief. I can't wait to get it over with.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Crickets lol


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You're not the only one. I have to register a month from now and I was worrying about it yesterday because I thought I had to register then. And she said I had to wait until next month so that's a relief. I can't wait to get it over with.


IKR? Its such a hassle. You have to register asap to get the classes you need, and if they're full, well there goes another semester T_T Also, I'm not exactly sure which classes I have to be taking, so I keep going back to a counselor, who btw is probably pretty annoyed at this point :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> IKR? Its such a hassle. You have to register asap to get the classes you need, and if they're full, well there goes another semester T_T Also, I'm not exactly sure which classes I have to be taking, so I keep going back to a counselor, who btw is probably pretty annoyed at this point :lol


Yea, I hate that. >.< I always worry about the class getting full because if it does, then I'm screwed. I worry constantly, so I even put off the registration because of my constant worrying which is not good. It really doesn't make sense why I do that. But this time, I'm going to get it done right away. Well, that sucks! Yea, I'm not sure exactly what classes I'm supposed to take either. I know I have to take Biology. I don't know the others. I'm such a confused person. :um But good luck with that!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I hate that. >.< I always worry about the class getting full because if it does, then I'm screwed. I worry constantly, so I even put off the registration because of my constant worrying which is not good. It really doesn't make sense why I do that. But this time, I'm going to get it done right away. Well, that sucks! Yea, I'm not sure exactly what classes I'm supposed to take either. I know I have to take Biology. I don't know the others. I'm such a confused person. :um But good luck with that!


Thanks  Good luck to you too  btw, bio is a pretty interesting subject, imo


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there anything funnier than watching a baseball game on TV, seeing the batter foul a ball straight back, and someone in the crowd jumps because they think the ball is going to hit them...until it hits the protective screen-fence? I don't think there is.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

artynerd said:


> My boyfriend and me are fine now


:yay I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Thank you. Haha, well that's good.  I took Psychology last semester and it was kind of interesting. I took it as an online class, though. It would have been better if I took it at school and not online.


I really liked psychology, partly because it included subjects like anxiety. :yes


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I had someone/something to be obsessed with. Life is easier when I have something to fixate on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Had a good round of shopping today, I got:

- A New Bike(needs to be built, will pick it up next week)
- A Pair Of Dickies 
- A Pair Of Khakis
- A Dark Blue Flannel Shirt
- Socks 
- Boxer Briefs
- Carrot Cake Loaf
- Banana Bread Loaf
- Brownies
- Meds
-Bus Tickets



CoastalSprite said:


> I wish I had someone/something to be obsessed with. Life is easier when I have something to fixate on.


Perhaps it could be me...jokes, I can be quite boring in real life, lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> I really liked psychology, partly because it included subjects like anxiety. :yes


Haha, yea me too.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I want to open my window and yell at the loud obnoxious idiots outside. I can follow their whole conversation and I'm on the 6th floor. Blarggghhhh.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I change my mind, I want to celebrate my birthday.

Not because my being born suddenly means something to me, but it reminds me of when I was a kid and did celebrate it. Rats I'm really not ready to grow up.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ahh I'm 21 today.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Ahh I'm 21 today.


Happy birthday!!  I'm 20 in three hours.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

What _am_ I doin' here??? c_c


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

CoastalSprite said:


> Happy birthday!!  I'm 20 in three hours.


Thanks. Happy birthday to you too!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Ahh I'm 21 today.


Happy birthday Laura! 


CoastalSprite said:


> Happy birthday!!  I'm 20 in three hours.


It's already your birthday in my part of the world...happy birthday!!! :squeeze


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> Happy birthday Laura!


Thank you


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> It's already your birthday in my part of the world...happy birthday!!! :squeeze


Thankyou :squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Where's my cake? I want a slice from each of you...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Ahh I'm 21 today.


Happy b-day, stranger.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Xtraneous said:


> Happy b-day, stranger.


Stranger danger.

Thanks. :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh god the big 2 1....lol happy b-day...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

artynerd said:


> My boyfriend and me are fine now


I'm gonna be nosey right now

"WHAT HAPPENED? tell me all the details."


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Whelp I've always suspected it, but now it's confirmed... The Canadian hockey media does read our message boards to do research :sus


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If you suffer from timidness, the best remedy is for someone to push your buttons. Once you snap, you can't be ****ed with.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*1,000 posts baby!!! *:boogie :banana:group

sweet.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Why did I.....

.....buy Magic the Gathering cards?! Ugh I feel stoopid


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

What an awesome day in Jersey.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> :yay I'm glad to hear that.


thanks  I hope I didnt jinx it by saying that :um



CWe said:


> I'm gonna be nosey right now
> 
> "WHAT HAPPENED? tell me all the details."


hehe  thats all i say, but thanks for the interest


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So in the part of _Canada_ that I live in the main industries are in _Oil & Trades_. People move here from all over the country for these jobs & most end up in a few small cities in the northern area of the province, one is called _Fort McMurray_. The guys that work in the industry tend to work a few weeks on, a few weeks off.

Tonight at work one of the guys said me that when he used to cheat on his gal his excuse was that he was in _Fort McMurray_. Now I don't support cheating but the fact of the matter is people do it & as a local I found his comment to be so funny I had to sit down for a sec, lol. Keep in mind I was overtired at that point in the night but still, I would have laughed just as hard on a full amount of sleep, haha



CoastalSprite said:


> I change my mind, I want to celebrate my birthday.
> 
> Not because my being born suddenly means something to me, but it reminds me of when I was a kid and did celebrate it. Rats I'm really not ready to grow up.





laura024 said:


> Ahh I'm 21 today.


Double B-Day Blessings To You Both!

Go Be Silly Kids For A Day!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Where can I buy the coconuts like on Gilligan's Island? I need to build a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Not looking forward to today >_<


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Wish I had someone to buy me cute lingerie. :3


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Wasted so much of my day sleeping in. fawk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Shaved the L-Chops but kept the handlebar stache, this is the closest I've been to a clean shave in nearly 8 weeks


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

There's thin cirrus over the valley here. there better not be tomorrow evening for the eclipse or I'm going to blow up the sun


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm tired again :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm unable to talk myself into going to the concert alone, so I guess it's movie night instead. I wish I could fix the issues that prevent me from doing something I want to do, but I'm not sure where to even start. How depressing.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

This is why I have no sex drive! :idea 
Got my reasons now.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

The warm weather has spoiled me. Today is freezing by comparison and only adding to my lethargy that I woke up with. ****ing roofers...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, I laugh a lot until my stomach hurts. Hopefully, I can get a good workout from doing that.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I finally feel like myself again and there's no better feeling. There really isn't.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'll just have to take what I can get, I guess.

Also, I've been sort of neglecting my tumblr lately. I'm going to post more tonight.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I love this forum for all the lulz it supplies me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, what a night.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*~ Sunday ~*


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I've got these friends that hate their ****ing lives. 
I guess that's what inactivity does to the mind. 
So, I stay busy day and night. 
I don't have time to complain.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I get paranoid when someone with 0 posts and no info who just joined the site views my profile...just my profile, and does nothing else in the forums.

Hey, if it's someone I knoe - speak up, you!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Halp! The talking monkeys are taking control of my mind :shock


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

It ain't easy to get what you want but after you get it it's so worth it. Ain't it?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggghhhhhhh ahhhhhhh -_- . That's how I feel :blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"and here you are, glowing sun"


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Heaven


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I bloody hate close family sometimes. Go to have a bath to calm down. 5 mins later mother wants to use the toilet, and soon after bloody step dad puts on the radio right outside tuned into f-in classic fm. Why did I bother coming back from uni housing


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Heaven


I want a nice cliff to jump off like the kids at the end of this video!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*viðrar vel til loftárása

*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't understand why people get mad because others want to live in a fantasy world. What is so wrong with that? If that is what makes them happy then I don't see the problem. I do it all the time and it's so much fun. People are just so aggravating. What's the point in living in the real world? How can fantasizing be any worse than people who do drugs to get high? :stu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

After hearing this I cannot go on any longer ceying as I type god help me


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkghhhhhhhhhhhrtufghfgfg


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Midnight putain.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I've burned my tongue.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Kaya Scodelario is a b****. And i should know cause she was a classmate of mine for 3 years. Can't believe they let her play the lead role in skins. Also, she is not nearly as pretty in real life as she looks on the screen. :roll

Ugh...Good stuff always befall bad people.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I couldn't find any blank scratch boards at Michael's. They only have those scratch away pictures for kids. Seriously, they specialize in art supplies and they don't have something simple as that?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*"Satan your kingdom must come, Satan your kingdom must come down, I heard the voice of Jesus cryin' Satan your kingdom must come down"*


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Robin Gibb R.I.P


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Concentrating is so hard.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm sorry I ruined your lives, and crammed eleven cookies into the VCR.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

OMG the Greyhound bus played hookey today. Now i getta spend my Bday tomorrow on a bus all day, if they even let the ppl from today go tomorrow. I think tomorrow they need to offer 2 buses and about 15 30% reinbursments mwahaha


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

For the love of all that's good!! Someone reply to me or I'm stabbing my brain with a q-tip.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

huh said:


> For the love of all that's good!! Someone reply to me or I'm stabbing my brain with a q-tip.


Well. We don't want a cottony swab of a mess now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

RiversEdge said:


> Well. We don't want a cottony swab of a mess now.


Too late :blank That's actually in reference to my fail that is online dating. I'm starting to feel like I might have better luck just feigning an interest in bars and drinking


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ohs noes....wait, come back! I knew sending those pictures of the leather boy scout uniforms probably crossed a line.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

huh said:


> Too late :blank That's actually in reference to my fail that is online dating. I'm starting to feel like I might have better luck just feigning an interest in bars and drinking


online dating is...sucky.
I don't think it would be your failure.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Green bean casserole in May woot.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My childhood diaries are so embarrassing to read. I was such a petulant kid. What's worse is that once I clean up the grammar and swap a few things here and there (like school/work, anime/hockey), it could pretty much be my whining right now :um


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Thinking of going to the beach when I get some well deserved time-off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One may not like Fidel Castro's politics but he represents defiance against the odds no matter how great & that's what makes him inspirational in my eyes


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

It is way too early.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It's way too late.  I should really be asleep by now. for some reason, self-loathing at an all-time high and rising.. at least the birds are awake. D


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

CLASS OF 2012, *****ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Spending too much time not doing much.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wine makes it all better


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

SweetNSour82 said:


> Wine makes it all better


Or Whiskey, lol


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't believe it's almost a year since I came back.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Or Whiskey, lol


lol yeh that works too!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So many show-offs on this site. :roll


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

- Im actually am happy for Drogba ..


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Welllpp, four day weekend is over, never left the house..don't want to go back to class, think I may try for next week. :hide


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> CLASS OF 2012, *****ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yay :yay :yay


:yay :high5 :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So much for trying to offload some old stuff at pawn shops. I went to 3 and all said they had too many golf clubs & dvds. They didn't even want the drum stuff which surprised me a bit


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

**** load of Piano Fights going on outside


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

A stranger said to me "have a nice day" as she was getting out of the elevator. I said, "Thanks, you too". 

This made me feel better today.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> CLASS OF 2012, *****ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yay :yay :yay


Congrats :high5


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was craving salmon a couple of days ago and my mom made some today. I didn't even tell her that I wanted some salmon. It's like she's read my mind.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I was craving salmon a couple of days ago and my mom made some today. I didn't even tell her that I wanted some salmon. It's like she's read my mind.


Salmon with mayonnaise mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :teeth Share?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> Salmon with mayonnaise mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :teeth Share?


Actually, I ate the salmon with ketchup.  It was delicious. *gives you some salmon* :b


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm 27 and still dont know what to do with my life. My job blows.


----------



## TS043 (May 21, 2012)

I am soooo bored :|


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Today I saw a man walking down the street shouting "TOOT TOOT MOTHER****ERS!"

I don't know what that means, but he seemed to think it was an important concept that the mother****ers of the world need to know.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't I be issued with a gun that looks less like a toy.:roll (like the m4!)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

No mother, your towels haven't shrunk in the wash its called a flannel. :roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I felt like I was going to have a panic attack when my sister's bf walked in through the door. Her dog started barking and that made it worse. >.< I was going outside to feed the dog and he just happened to come in through the door. I just awkwardly looked at him without saying anything and waited for him to go by so I could go out through the door.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Showered? check. Sunblock? check. smell good? yep. Going out? Uh... get back to me later. why must it be this way.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So, I was finishing up my lunch in the Pick N Save parking lot today (Yep, I eat my lunch in my car in the grocery store parking lot :b) and I saw something really weird in the car next to me. There was a guy in the car next to me that appeared to be masturbating :um Seriously...I had to do a double-take. It was just strange...and frightening.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

klpkjljhkhgihgkgtyuytgygfgfftu


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm only allowed one random thought per day?! Oh, the horror!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Michael is a jerk.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Dear gawd...... I need to take a piss -_-. brb everybody.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I smell rain


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Procrastination will ruin my life.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Dear gawd...... I need to take a piss -_-. brb everybody.


Aight I'm back. I am happy to report that everything came out okay


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

I ate too much ice cream and I dont care! hah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> Michael is a jerk.


:clap Oh so funny.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a feeling my recent weight loss is probably unhealthy. But my appetite just hasn't been there lately. The last time I was at this weight I was at least running almost 5 miles every other day. Ugh.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Fleas can't live in human hair right?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Things are starting to feel normal again.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's strange how whenever I have something on my mind a lot, it magically appears in real life. Or when I'm thinking about a certain subject or idea, then my mom randomly starts up a conversation about what was going on in my mind, right then & there.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

If I wasn't ugly, I would get ANY girl I want. God, **** you for making me ugly.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

pew pew pew!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Somewhere in nature.... yeah
_


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

If I had to be a vegetable I would be a broccoli. I would finally have that afro I always wanted then, even though it would be green I could pull it off as it would match my skin ^_^


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I'm finally ready to move on.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I feel so silly for feeling positive. I get into this stupid mindset when I assume everything will come together, and that I'm in a good place now. But it's just denial, you know. I sleep all day, I smoke weed or get drunk every night. And working in a bar for a few days a week is this single accomplishment I've been riding on for months and months. It's pathetic. It's pathetic how willing I am to convince myself that everything is okay.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Fleas can't live in human hair right?


They can >.<


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Somewhere in nature.... yeah
> _


Oh Alina


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_What?.....:haha_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _What?.....:haha_


You sick|lly girl


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_ Omg, how dare you?!_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

It would be at night, in nature, no car, with a slight rain?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Noope, I am afraid of insects so...__ there must be a car ;s and no rain:clap!_


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's such a nice night. Cool, clear skies...something about it makes me want to sleep outside in a hammock with some weed and a girl. Except I don't have a hammock...or weed..or a girl...blah. But it's still a nice night. :blank


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

EDIT: ^ LMAO... awkward

Uggggh fine... the car might be uncomfortable though. And there has to be something special about the weather.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Strong wind?_


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

6,500 :yay :yay :yay


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

hmm.. I do like wind. I keep envisioning a rainforest, a big waterfall, and a blizzard


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Ok. Deal O_O_


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> 6,500 :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I just realize if I ever want to avoid a subject I can always pretend I'm possessed and do this:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Formation of heavy storm clouds + wind. Now it's a deal O_O


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Omg O_O hardcore_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

hardcore...yes


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_yes....._


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My bro just sent this to me, "I didn't see that coming" lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

my ding-a-ling, my ding-a-ling, I want to play with my ding-a-ling. My ding-a-ling, my ding-a-ling, I want to play with my ding-a-ling.

No, I'm not bored at all.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I miss you justin


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I instantly regret shaving off my beard. :|


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I miss you justin


:squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> :squeeze


 :squeeze


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So I knew my cowboy musician neighbour smokes herb but like me he does it in a way so that the scent doesn't enter the halls. Someone else now smokes too though & you can smell it in the hall sometimes. Today my mom walks in from church saying she could smell it & she recognized the smell because she had smelled it coming from my room sometimes, lol. "Someone is doing drugs" she said, haha. That's the closest she's ever come to saying to me outright I know what you're doing in your room. Still, she can't say it directly. I suppose if she did that would make the dreadful thought real for her



Furious Ming said:


> I instantly regret shaving off my beard. :|


9 times out of 10 I do too after growing one for a while


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:mushy I hope you feel more comfortable with yourself now.  <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

faekfsdajkfsdakfsdajkjklsdfuiperwiurewhibohijbfjksdfg


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Had another awkward conversation with my store's new owner.. At one point he asked me whether I worked full-time there. I told him no, he asked me why, and I said because of my other job... He asked me where and which I liked better.

Ak, full-time working *here*..? I did that for a month. Ask me to do that again for an extended period and I'll quit on the spot, running and screaming.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> Had another awkward conversation with my store's new owner.. At one point he asked me whether I worked full-time there. I told him no, he asked me why, and I said because of my other job... He asked me where and which I liked better.
> 
> Ak, full-time working *here*..? I did that for a month. Ask me to do that again for an extended period and I'll quit on the spot, running and screaming.


...I hope he asks.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> ...I hope he asks.


:lol My other job will be the buffer to working here full-time. So as long as I don't get myself fired from the other place, I have an excuse :b
-

Why would anyone get upgraded membership on a dating website? Makes them look like either a player or desperate :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7am ..........


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

12:34 am


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Zzzzzzzap!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

A sword and a creepy african mask for b-day....how the heck have people been percieving me exactly.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder who finished the cake... seriously, I called the last piece :blank


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay for internet addiction.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Five days fruitarian. Yay. :yay Actually prefuring this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been eating too much junkfood this past week, good thing I get my bike tomorrow


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

The choices I make will lead me to an early grave. I can be very tactless at times. :no


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Pop goes the weasel.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

K-Complexes keepin me asleep


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Hu. never have guessed. Well played.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just going to start being fake around people. Yep, it's best to fake it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What is it that determines how much time we have on earth?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

To have sex, just one day, and die....oh sorry watching a documentary


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Docctahh


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometimes the nicest people can come from the most unlikely places


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

SweetNSour82 said:


> Sometimes the nicest people can come from the most unlikely places


very true.

Argh im so full. Don't wanna look at food ever again..


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone is doing better than me.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

<3 white wine


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1 day everything's stat quo and then the next day suddenly it all comes to a screeching halt.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The hole that I have dug is so deep, I'm surprised I'm not in China.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

*burp*


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

It's kind of awkward when someone starts telling you something you shouldn't know, but do because you have been stalking them on Facebook for months... I need to work on my surprised face. Or I just need to stop being a weirdo.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:twisted Answering questions about myself makes me feel like a psychopath.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Just checked the mail & my cell phone earbuds have arrived so I can listen to tunes while on the bus once again, Good Stuff!

- I like the mild buzz of Kava Kava, though the taste isn't great, honey & sugar help though


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm glad no one was around to watch me make a mess cutting vegetables for my stew. I have zero grace or skill in cooking. I hope it tastes good, at least.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Why you keep asking me what's wrong with me? Serious. It's just my problem. Not yours. >.< jgfjhhjl j Wtfff, you always come to my room and look at me like I would be really really sick :sus, **** off._:mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to make a list of all the things I'll need to move out on my own & slowly start acquiring them


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

We are drifting in a great ocean. Of space and time. Each creature and...


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Nine weeks until the Olympics!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

gilt said:


> Nine weeks until the Olympics!


no one in this country cares :b

Well, probably 90%. We will all tune in for North Korea's performance though. :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Planck length and time dilation


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> no one in this country cares :b


Wanna switch places in late July?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ate to much uke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Living. on the precipice. yes I f...... am!


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

My new black gladiator sandals are insanely comfortable and smooth. I'm still sad the old pair is worn out/ripped. But thank you, mommy! =D


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, lately my keyboard has been acting strange. I'll just be typing and my mouse will move to a random spot in my sentence and I have to move it to the end. =/ I don't know why it's been doing that. Kind of aggravating. :con


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah, classic Simpsons. One of life's greatest pleasures. 

Why do the new episodes have to suck so hard?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

To the Simpsons; Why won't you die?

I have the old DVD's. It's hard choosing what to watch...


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I put the sugar in the fridge and the milk in the press today >:/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, so it was a comfortable position until I tried to move. Noted.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

nonesovile said:


> I put the sugar in the fridge and the milk in the press today >:/


I do stuff like that all the time. Last time when I couldn't find the peanut butter it turned out that I put it away in the freezer. wtf was I thinking?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

500:yay


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Find your dreams come true
And I wonder if you know
What it means, what it means_
_Ahhh, I would like red wine and a cake :<_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Find your dreams come true
> And I wonder if you know
> What it means, what it means_
> _Ahhh, I would like red wine and a cake :<_


good. Red wine and steak!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey child, stay wilder, than the wind, and blow it into......


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Pfff....you are in crazy mood, no wine for you! (don't forget about children, you *******)_


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

ROFLMAO I just can't get over it! :haha


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

fine! no drinking for you either then! for your sick seed, for when we want to have more children


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Did you said 'MORE CHILDREN'? :no
Ok, drink, my darling, drink!








_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

We are having more and that is that! :wife


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_








Please...no.:|
_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

We will talk about this...

We will get two cats and two dogs. One's that are untouched by humans.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Oh... family life ;/_


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

....Hm.... I think someone has been stalking my profile. I'm flattered if it's so.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes it's far too easy to be sick of life


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I forgot why I left sas then came back and remembered :rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> I forgot why I left sas then came back and remembered :rain


Welcome back! Long time no see! :high5

I wondered where you where! Miss your posts around forums!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

And a landslide brought it down.....


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Welcome back! Long time no see! :high5
> 
> I wondered where you where! Miss your posts around forums!


thank thee! *hugs* ^_^ ....you're a mod now? :O that's a scary thought hahahaa


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> thank thee! *hugs* ^_^ ....you're a mod now? :O that's a scary thought hahahaa


:um Scary? Am I scary? :evil:banana:evil


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I should try to sign those papers tomorrow and maybe get a haircut.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Breaking out of a cycle of ups and downs is extremely difficult when you cant even admit you're in one.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope I find love one day


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Ah, classic Simpsons. One of life's greatest pleasures.
> 
> Why do the new episodes have to suck so hard?


Yeah, the old ones are the best. The new ones are tragically bad. They keep bringing on flavours of the month, thinking it will bring in viewers. They had an entire episode with Lady Gaga this Sunday, and it was pretty awful. The good thing about the earlier seasons was that they had a timeless quality instead of just pandering to whatever was popular at the time. They're just not trying any more.

It reminds me of that episode where Bart is trying to get Krusty to have some Western actor on his show, and Krusty refuses, saying "I'm not going to have on some guy just because he's the flavour of the month. I want my show to have a timeless quality." And then his assistant brings him a script, and Krusty says, "Oh good, you worked in Judge Ito." That's exactly how The Simpsons has become. :no

Rant complete.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

being an "adult" sucks balls. -__-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Nice new Avatar, Hiccups!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm up too late again. I hate life.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm bad at banning myself from here.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i'm bad at banning myself from here.


Welcome back! Long time no see :high5  :squeeze xx


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My new avatar has grown on me.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Listening to The Cure when I'm down is :heart


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Always think the wrong thing whenever I hear that nice guys finish last.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Always think the wrong thing whenever I hear that nice guys finish last.


lol I immediately think Charlie Sheen.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

It's days like these that'll make us happy like a puppy getting lucky with Lassie. Hassle free hours passing by with that beat (one two), singing days like these kicking back just doing what we do. Whoa, oh oh oh. Whoa oh oh ohhhha!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Being a civilian is so liberating. As a matter of fact, surprisingly, I've had a pretty good time in the UK. 

Oh and I went to visit my sister at her uni...It was pretty far from London so I stayed the night. Got drunk with some undergraduates (can barely remember the details though). And met her boyfriend. And very surprisingly, I liked him.

Now back to the army next week. Ah well.:roll


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O_O
omg....so so so so anxious.... :afr:afr:afr:afr
I need to disappear.
It will be a baaaaaad day tomorrow ... i just can't ... go there ;xx NO NO NO, no way.
I...with a dress...omg...and everybody will watch at me, and think that omgggg that the awful dress, oh nooo look at her hair ...... fu*ck ... no no no :um:um:um
_


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Why did I not have a shower last night >_< :doh


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

|\ .........>->---(^_^)-->
| \..................... +
| / ...................../\
|/

Ugh. I am the worst. Time for bed.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Just because I dont feel as much anxiety doesnt mean I'm happy with how I look, I keep forgetting that until I meet and talk to new people.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

For the amount of gel I used, my hair came out pretty damn good today


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe it's time to try this out & see what comes of it


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

eurovision finals this weekend! the one weekend of the year my TV gets plugged in and switched on! *happy dance*.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I wish my roommate would stop breathing it's really annoying.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

For some reason Skater Boi came into my mind then I thought I'd change the lyrics making it more personal ; 

He was a gamer guy. She said 'see you later, bye!'. He wasn't cool enough for her. :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Yeah, the old ones are the best. The new ones are tragically bad. They keep bringing on flavours of the month, thinking it will bring in viewers. They had an entire episode with Lady Gaga this Sunday, and it was pretty awful. The good thing about the earlier seasons was that they had a timeless quality instead of just pandering to whatever was popular at the time. They're just not trying any more.
> 
> It reminds me of that episode where Bart is trying to get Krusty to have some Western actor on his show, and Krusty refuses, saying "I'm not going to have on some guy just because he's the flavour of the month. I want my show to have a timeless quality." And then his assistant brings him a script, and Krusty says, "Oh good, you worked in Judge Ito." That's exactly how The Simpsons has become. :no
> 
> Rant complete.


I know right?? I haven't seen the Gaga episode yet but I saw a few clips from it on the Simpsons facebook page. It looks as unfunny as I imagined it would. The show has just repeatedly been jumping the shark since around season 17. I think the worst new episode I've seen is the one where Flanders and Mrs. Krabappel get together. It's like they're doing all of the things that they used to make fun of other shows for doing.

I once heard someone say the Simpsons has become "Family Guy Lite". I think that pretty much sums it up, which is just sad considering how much longer the Simpsons has been around.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have to break free... no matter how hard it needs to be. No one cares otherwise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awwwww. I type the word BABY one time and suddenly, I need wipes.

For the BABY or ME?!?! Like I am REALLY gonna buy your product!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great, I'm going to have to get new headphones already. I just got these back in February. I know I haven't been listening to my music that much. They cost like $15. :no


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Something must be wrong with my brain. I wonder what exactly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It goes until it doesn't...still going, time to head back to the world for better or worse


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

not bad. not bad. Maybe I'm not as far from where I'd like to be as I thought.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Finally finished that darn painting. Not too happy with it, but I guess it'll do.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_**** **** **** **** ****.... He's doing silly things with me >.< ufffff:twak:twak:twak_


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

A thought occurs. Why don't we genetically engineer wasps and fly's to attack one another. Saves time making me catch the little *******s and hoying them out the window!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder if I'll ever be happy. I don't seem to be getting any better.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

All i have to say is: "im gunna sing the doom song now!! doom doom doom doom doom doom doom doom doom.... 5 years later.... doom doom doom doooom the end!"


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to go shopping, but there's nothing I want :blank


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ape in space said:


> Yeah, the old ones are the best. The new ones are tragically bad. They keep bringing on flavours of the month, thinking it will bring in viewers. They had an entire episode with Lady Gaga this Sunday, and it was pretty awful. The good thing about the earlier seasons was that they had a timeless quality instead of just pandering to whatever was popular at the time. They're just not trying any more.
> 
> It reminds me of that episode where Bart is trying to get Krusty to have some Western actor on his show, and Krusty refuses, saying "I'm not going to have on some guy just because he's the flavour of the month. I want my show to have a timeless quality." And then his assistant brings him a script, and Krusty says, "Oh good, you worked in Judge Ito." That's exactly how The Simpsons has become. :no
> 
> Rant complete.


I stopped watching new episodes a long, long time ago. I have seasons 1-9 on DVD; after that it pretty much falls off a cliff as far as I'm concerned. I kept watching out of habit for maybe two or three seasons after that, until I noticed that it stopped being funny. None of the newish episodes that I've managed to catch every now and then have changed my mind.

It's quite possible that, by now, there are more Simpsons episodes I haven't seen than ones I have seen. Maybe at some point in my life I'll force myself to watch all the ones I've missed, but I have a feeling it would be very depressing.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ice cream!!!!!!!! :yay :boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:/


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _**** **** **** **** ****.... He's doing silly things with me >.< ufffff:twak:twak:twak_


Who? I'll make him stop! DDDDDD


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

eurovision *vibrates with excitement*.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

..Yeaaaah, probley best I quit this fruitarian diet this month. I am so out of it & I feel like half my brain is missing. I'll just finish off with a mono fruit diet & see what happends.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The world would be one beautiful, magical place without humans.
Humans are parasitic, I believe.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Brush it off. Whatevs 8)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> The world would be one beautiful, magical place without humans.
> Humans are parasitic, I believe.


Then you wouldn't exist either.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good, good.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

falling down said:


> Then you wouldn't exist either.





Vanilllabb said:


> Good, good.


Not true, we all would still exist.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Good, good.





The Professor said:


> Not true, we all would still exist.


I think both of you have been watching too much Matrix. :roll


----------



## ejmafive (May 16, 2012)

i'm a loner you ****head! just deal with it, okay?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't waste your time on me you're already the voice inside my head.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish I was born with gills.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Everything has its opposite
Everything has its balance
And when I drop a cup on the floor
And its porcelain shatters into a thousand teeth
I know somewhere in the world, someone
Is just a little bit happier for what I did wrong.

That's why this feels like
The world is ending
Because just when this new world is coming into view
An old one dips below the horizon
And it's like it never existed at all
And suddenly I miss it,
The cities full of history,
And so much violence, but so much 
Time and energy spent building those buildings
And that's when I understand
That you can miss something terrible if that thing was your home

And the more beautiful something appears to be
The uglier it is inside
Usually.
I can pretend that doesn't apply to me.

Somewhere out there, an old house
Is falling into disrepair
And if you go back they're you'll know what it used to be
But I wouldn't be able to get that feeling back
I wouldn't be able to get that feeling back 

I'll be too big to get that feeling back, now,
I won't even fit into the dusty rooms again
The streets will be too narrow for my body to fit through


Lol something I just wrote that isn't very good yet.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

3 AM, I haven't stayed up this late for no reason since I was 13


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_ what's wrong with my hair today?_


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm having a hard enough day as it is.. please.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't sleep -_-


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

When a day is bad, it just is. Kind of like when you try and make a pancake and it sticks to the pan, no big deal.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why is everyone compelled to tell a girl she is attractive on the internet? BDD aside, I can imagine they are somewhat aware.

Secondly, why is it that some people who are deemed attractive by the general populace, they are always told, that they "seem" like a nice person? It just looks like people pre-judge attractive people and throw all these generic positive platitudes at them purely because of the way they look. How does someone "look" nice? Is there some sort of special talent to notice someone's true personality?


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Now there's one oddly dressed Albanian.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

9:00am, and it's still "Thursday night"... hmm..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> 9:00am, and it's still "Thursday night"... hmm..


Go to bed! You have really messed up your sleeping stuff now D:


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I tried to move you, but you just wouldn't budge
I tried to hold your hand but you'd rather hold your grudge
I think you know what I'm getting at
you said goodbye and I just don't want you regretting that


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*5 Random Thoughts For The 5th Day*

~ The ease with which I make people uncomfortable is impeccable. 
If it was a sport I'd be _"World Champion"_ or any other such _"greatest sport title"_ applicable. 
Alas, in reality it's just awkward & depressing, how unfortunate ~

~ I've gone through at least 4 boxes of kleenex in the last 5 days.
My nose is as raw as it's ever going to get ~

~ I'm so sick of taking the bus. 
Those idiots at _Canadian Tire_ better make sure my bike is built next week 
or they are going know the wrath of this Canadian Brotha! ~

~ This book I'm reading, _The Angel's Game_, 
has an unreal number of priceless quotes & I'm only halfway through it. 
It's the best $5 book I've bought on a whim ever ~

~ What a gorgeous morning it is here today! 
Perfect temperature too, so peaceful ~​


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Omg ...stop thinking! I have to win this challenge muahahahaha 8):evil:evil:evil_


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It always turns bad when I get close to someone here.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The vast majority of vegans are all about equality to life, so why are they eating plants?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> The vast majority of vegans are all about equality to life, so why are they eating plants?


because if it doesn't feel pain and doesn't cry as it gets torn apart then it's alright to eat.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> The vast majority of vegans are all about equality to life, so why are they eating plants?


Because the hills have eyes, not the plants.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Still life, still living, :teeth


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

It's Friday, Friday
Gotta get down on Friday

Aaaaarrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never been more excited to use somebody's credit card.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

yay gotta work all weekend.....


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Today, I had a dream where I could pull off hats.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

just watched Up. d'awww


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Why did it have to be so gorgeous today?? I was planning to just bum at home and now I feel like I'm obligated to go out... It's too beautiful out there not to..

Granville Island Brewing, here I come~!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Nebetyli sirgaliai! Nebemiega ant žemės kamuoliai!
Mes su tavim, mes su tavim, mes su tavim ten turim eit.
Didelės salės, pilnos karalių milžinų,
Mes su tavim, mes su tavim, aš su tavim vėl einu, ten einu!
LALALALLALAAAAAAAAA:boogie
















_


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I used the bus on my own today for the first time, and there were no problems at all, wasn't even nervous.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Life. living. Tick...Tock....Tick....Tock...Tick...etc


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

headache


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Anybody up for an adventure?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been awake for 15 hours and running on only a few hours of sleep. I can't even see straight.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Little baby rabbits....running, bounding....rampant in the yard!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I wonder if working out like crazy will boost my self-esteem. I hope so, if not, I've run out of ideas


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Friday... Friday... 

sucks.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I am going to go see THE HIVES and pretend I am eighteen again.

That's totally OK, right?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just laughed so hard I snorted. Hahaha...oh boy.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

This drink tastes weird. can rum go bad? I'm finishing it either way.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Time for bed. I'm banning trolls I've already banned.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Whisky or Vodka? THAT is the question!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Ruprecht will enjoy Oklahoma and its wide open spaces.
OKLAHOMA OKLAHOMA OKLAHOMA!


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Danced my *** off tonight thanks to booze


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just another day doing nothing...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ay yo! Which one of you ordered some social anxiety support, with extra cheese?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Ay yo! Which one of you ordered some social anxiety support, with extra cheese?


Long time no see!! :high5 - Miss you!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Time for bed. I'm banning trolls I've already banned.


:squeeze


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Long time no see!! :high5 - Miss you!


:blush I didn't think anyone would notice. I wasn't gone for very long, and I was still replying to the rare PM and lurking. :b 
How are you?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Our sigs are both purple. Damn-it, I thought I was being original!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> :blush I didn't think anyone would notice. I wasn't gone for very long, and I was still replying to the rare PM and lurking. :b
> How are you?


I miss you writing me bed time stories, it's 5:42AM and I'm up cos it's all your fault- dam you!

You stole my purple!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I miss your writing my bed time stories, it's 5:42AM and I'm up cos it's all your fault- dam you!
> 
> You stole my purple!


Sorry. I haven't felt like writing stories in a while. I hope you can sleep without one though. :hug 
I changed my sig colour. Ah that's better.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Sorry. I haven't felt like writing stories in a while. I hope you can sleep without one though. :hug
> I changed my sig colour. Ah that's better.


Aww :squeeze I guess, I'll just have to keep re- reading the one! :

Pink! Lovely choice. *changes my sig to pink*


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

How does mustard have 0 calories. Theres got to be _something _in it...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You still read my story? I'm embarrassed. :b You better stick with purple! :wife


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

My atrocity will engulf me my disfunctional appeal manuvers before I even object to my prosecuter. Who am I to taint the answer given with instinct? What if my destiny is of the essence. Its what I've always felt, maybe If I let it get out instead of bottling up my refution and anguish they will see what basks under our Sol unearthing them for what they really are.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i just want luv said:


> My atrocity will engulf me my disfunctional appeal manuvers before I even object to my prosecuter. Who am I to taint the answer given with instinct? What if my destiny is of the essence. Its what I've always felt, maybe If I let it get out instead of bottling up my refution and anguish they will see what basks under our Sol unearthing them for what they really are.


What?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- That has to be the biggest gongshow night we've had in the year I've been working there

- In other news you know you're tired when(in a split second) you're sitting in the passenger seat driving home after your shift & pass by a field with a white fluffy dog roaming about & think you've seen a sheep, lol. You then proceed to think to yourself "what is a sheep doing roaming about a school field at 7am in the city?" before doing a double take & realizing you've seen a fluffy white dog & begin laughing at yourself



Slim Shady said:


> Whisky or Vodka? THAT is the question!


Whiskey, always, hands down


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I should eat something and write a letter








_


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Turns out my pants are defective :blank I was running up the steps and my wallet went flying out of my back pocket :eyes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

The time I waste fantasizing about fictional characters as opposed to doing something thats actually productive is alarming


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

I should stalk someones profile


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_If i would say yes...what he would say for me then_ :sus


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Let me get lost in this textbook.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm watching Taboo and it's about people that love other people in prison. Like this woman loves this man that is a murder. So do women fall in love with rapists? :/ God I hope not.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wanna go to Amsterdam.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ me too. Something different more liberal.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Pretty sure those bugs were doing the nasty on my window.

Also eurovision in 40 minutes!!!!!!!! :drunk


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

> I'm watching Taboo and it's about people that love other people in prison. Like this woman loves this man that is a murder.


Hmm that sounds ..interesting


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could go to the beach instead of work tonight.. 

And the drink specials on Sundays suck.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Passive aggressive bull****....


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wow... we actually won???? :O:O:O:O:O:O

... HA HA HA!

Ok I'm done now. :tiptoe


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I went for a walk on some hiking trail not too far away. When I was done (4.5 miles) I must've picked about 6 ticks off my legs...haha. I think I just picked one off the back of my neck but instead of looking at it I threw it across my room and now I can't find it. Whoops :b I've completely checked over my body and I think I got them all now :blank


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Aww, the pizza delivery guy definitely had SA.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I need someone that's been just as sheltered as me. Someone lacking in emotional maturity... I don't like the way everyone turns out in this generation. It's scary how everyone seems to be the same. So boring. I can't relate to that. I need someone with just as little experience as I have. But where do you find someone like that? You cant... Because they're locked away in their houses or college dorms after they're done with work or school. My life is such a joke at this point. Maybe I should take what I've been telling myself seriously and just give up. I'm too different and emotionally unstable to ever feel comfortable with people. Especially on a romantic level. I guess I could continue to use youth as an excuse, but that'll be gone in a few years and nothing will have changed. sigh I'm really starting to miss the simple and innocent life I led as a kid in elementary school. Total ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I need someone that's been just as sheltered as me. Someone lacking in emotional maturity... I don't like the way everyone turns out in this generation. It's scary how everyone seems to be the same. So boring. I can't relate to that. I need someone with just as little experience as I have. But where do you find someone like that? You cant... Because they're locked away in their houses or college dorms after they're done with work or school. My life is such a joke at this point. Maybe I should take what I've been telling myself seriously and just give up. I'm too different and emotionally unstable to ever feel comfortable with people. Especially on a romantic level. I guess I could continue to use youth as an excuse, but that'll be gone in a few years and nothing will have changed. sigh I'm really starting to miss the simple and innocent life I led as a kid in elementary school. Total ignorance really is bliss.


^ said it better than I could.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:/


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

huh said:


> I went for a walk on some hiking trail not too far away. When I was done (4.5 miles) I must've picked about 6 ticks off my legs...haha. *I think I just picked one off the back of my neck but instead of looking at it I threw it across my room and now I can't find it. Whoops *:b I've completely checked over my body and I think I got them all now :blank


Bwahahaha...I found him :twisted


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

These photo threads are becoming increasingly specific.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone been on the -Chat Roooms_? I ws just now and holy **** fire balls it's....welll it's not far offf from thr forums except a little more


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Because I'm free to decidee I'm free to docide and I'm not so soicidal after alll
........


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

err ummm carry on


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

When I think about things in my past, I just want to barf.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

It is 10:51 pm Atlantic Standard Time. 11:21 pm in NFLD.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Who am I really? That is the biggest question. 
People only make assumptions & label you, fit you under a category & see a false image of who they think you are. Who they see is not the real me. 

In my opinion, the "personality" or "character" is just an illusion. We are not our thoughts. We really aren't anything having to do with that. At all.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

why does my hair shed and its in dreadlocks??? -_- gracious.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


I forgot about the American version, I need to see it having loved the Swedish Trilogy. I hope it comes to my movie channels soon, I'd rather watch it on our big screen than download it



RiversEdge said:


> When I think about things in my past, I just want to barf.


When I think about my past(specifically grade 11 of high school) I usually laugh & pine for the nostalgia of it.

When I think of my present I want/need a drink.



Kaylee23 said:


> why does my hair shed and its in dreadlocks??? -_- gracious.


It happens but in my experience the longer you have them the less they do


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

What a miserable day this is....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need a full body massage.

Any takers? 

I'll do you after me & make us a nice snack topped off with red wine afterward.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You've made this all too easy... :lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Wow... we actually won???? :O:O:O:O:O:O
> 
> ... HA HA HA!
> 
> Ok I'm done now. :tiptoe


NO SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!! :no

lalalalaaalalaaaaalalaaaaaalalaaaaaa .......it's uber delayed coverage here (australia) but I still want to _try_ and watch it without knowing. Luckily you don't have which country you're from under your name but still... *evil glare* xP


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> When I think about my past(specifically grade 11 of high school) I usually laugh & pine for the nostalgia of it.
> 
> When I think of my present I want/need a drink.


Did you ever fall in love with someone and then get sick at the thoughts of anyone in your past touching you? 
I'm so in love -- I wish I could change some things in the past.

I could use a drink right now, we could for different reasons :drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

RiversEdge said:


> Did you ever fall in love with someone and then get sick at the thoughts of anyone in your past touching you?
> I'm so in love -- I wish I could change some things in the past.
> 
> I could use a drink right now, we could for different reasons :drunk


Unfortunately I've never been in love before, the closest I've come to it is infatuation with someone & clearly that's not the same thing.

As for being sick at the thought of someone you care for touching you, I can't I completely relate to that but I definitely understand desiring someone yet hating them at the same time because you know they are with someone else instead of you. It's such a confliction of emotions, it's terrible.

I'll salute you from afar when your glass finds it's time to be filled. Be well!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My computer is loading realllllllllllly slow.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Gnaaaw!! Can't open eyes. Hate when I forget to take out contacts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Citrine said:


> Gnaaaw!! Can't open eyes. Hate when I forget to take out contacts.


Did you sleep with them in? D:

I nap with mine in. It's really not good for your eyes, though. Good way to end up with infections. At least the brand I use nowadays doesn't get stuck up in my eyes if I nap. >.<

That was the worst.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Did you sleep with them in? D:
> 
> I nap with mine in. It's really not good for your eyes, though. Good way to end up with infections. At least the brand I use nowadays doesn't get stuck up in my eyes if I nap. >.<
> 
> That was the worst.


Yeah, napping and showering with them will do it. I did the latter. Ended up pokin my eyes out for about 10 minutes.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Unfortunately I've never been in love before, the closest I've come to it is infatuation with someone & clearly that's not the same thing.
> 
> As for being sick at the thought of someone you care for touching you, I can't I completely relate to that but I definitely understand desiring someone yet hating them at the same time because you know they are with someone else instead of you. It's such a confliction of emotions, it's terrible.
> 
> I'll salute you from afar when your glass finds it's time to be filled. Be well!


It's not a concern or even a thought about who they are with or what they are doing at all - I could truly care a less -- it's the thought of -- now I have found someone that makes me so happy and loves me so well -- that the thoughts of anyone other than him ever touching me -- causes deep regret and a feeling of sickness that I have ever shared that with anyone other than him.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

RiversEdge said:


> It's not a concern or even a thought about who they are with or what they are doing at all - I could truly care a less -- it's the thought of -- now I have found someone that makes me so happy and loves me so well -- that the thoughts of anyone other than him ever touching me -- causes deep regret and a feeling of sickness that I have ever shared that with anyone other than him.


Ah, I misread you there. That's some passion, must be a lucky fellow


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Ah, I misread you there. That's some passion, must be a lucky fellow


He messed me up bad 
--in a good way. <3

I LOVE your avatar btw...so cool.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

RiversEdge said:


> He messed me up bad
> --in a good way. <3
> 
> I LOVE your avatar btw...so cool.


Many thanks. "Fire & Ice" is my current theme


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

To feel two extreme opposite emotions at the same time...you gotta be crazy, right?

How can a rational person be happy, and still not want to wake up tomorrow, or any other tomorrow's? 

Crazy.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Friendzoned? Huh? I don't even thought about it_


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

errr.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7,000 th Post :eek :fall


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*presents ventura with the 7,000th post award* ... SPEECH!!!!!! xP


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Friendzoned? Huh? I don't even thought about it_


Don't worry.. I didn't friendzone you


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Don't worry.. I didn't friendzone you


_Don't worry.. I wasn't about myself _


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Don't worry.. I wasn't about myself _


I know


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_The roof the roof the roof is on fire
The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
The roof the roof the roof is on fire 
!!you are a pervert!!_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Anybody want to cut my hair?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _The roof the roof the roof is on fire
> The roof the roof the roof is on fire
> The roof the roof the roof is on fire
> !!you are a pervert!!_


BIG TIME PERVS right hur


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Shame on you :afr
You should sing it:








_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Shame on you :afr
> You should sing it:
> 
> 
> ...


I AM NOT ASHAMED. proud and loud! Aliiiiiiina


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_








Scared and quiet_


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Chocolate with sea salt is surprisingly good.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lialialialia

more like sick and silent


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_









Ooooh, please....who is sick here :sus Of course Dave _


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> *presents ventura with the 7,000th post award* ... SPEECH!!!!!! xP


:clap Thank you.. thank you very much.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

vbccvbcvbvvcbcvcv


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I only like directly interacting with people about 15% of my time.

Roughly, I like 50% alone time, 35% around people but not directly interacting with them, and 15% direct interaction.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Must. Stop. Downward. Spiral.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm hoping to achieve that Tobey Maguire in Spider-Man transformation.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here comes the sun, and I say it's all right


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> I always mess things up.


:hug


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

wickedlovely said:


> I always mess things up.


Same here.

Im not sure y though.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Misery loves company....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oujhjjjgf


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CoastalSprite said:


> I think I only like directly interacting with people about 15% of my time.
> 
> Roughly, I like 50% alone time, 35% around people but not directly interacting with them, and 15% direct interaction.


I think I have similar socialization ratios though I've never thought about it enough to write it out like that, lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Gah, I need to stop doing this.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

RapidShare is such a bully


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is my first clean shave in ages. Beard styling is cool but maintenance is a b*tch. From now on it's all in or all out


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I honestly can't believe I'm still alive. Natural-selection should have weeded me out long ago.

On Thursday I'm flying to Israel, and on Friday I'll sign on guns and other equipment. Just great. :roll


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

This feels like a watch pokemon all day kind of day :banana


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I :heart you.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

that was a fun night, but I think it may have its consequences...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol Where is that Gif from?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Tumblr _


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Searching with my good eye closed"


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I saw a flying cockroach in my room last night. It's so weird because I haven't seen one of the flying ones in my room since about 3 or 4 years ago. I hate those. They scare me.


 I hate those things.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The MSN spring wallpaper package is really lovely


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

HBO is filming TRANSPORTER: THE SERIES at a diner down the street.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Watching old youtube videos of me, dat nostalgia.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Walking around with a Laptop in both hands whilst your belt holding your shorts up becomes loose results in you looking like a hermit crab trying to keep it all together. :b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just ran for an hour in the streets of London and...yeah, got lost! It took me another hour to find my way back. :roll


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Running through the streets of London? Awesome!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I know. When I saw it for the first time last night, it was on my t.v. and I didn't want to get roach guts on my t.v. lol So, I waited until it went somewhere else. I've been getting them like crazy lately.


Maybe you can keep it freezing in there...if that works.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

No one will eat my delicious stews. They don't trust my cooking abilities.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_yo yooooo 
bang bang
hmhmhmhm i really like ak but mk is cool too, hmm... but ak is better :clap
_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _yo yooooo
> bang bang
> hmhmhmhm i really like ak but mk is cool too, hmm... but ak is better :clap
> _


"BangBang!" is my favorite saying! I say it whenever I shoot a 3-pointer in NBA 2K8 against my roommate when I feel confident it will go in. Cool.

seriously, I got everyone saying it now ;>


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^I thought she was saying she liked shooting with an ak47.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh believe me... she does


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Lol yes... I was talking about shooting 








_


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Having a cold at work on a monday morning with seriously mundane tasks ahead for not only the day but the week is rather soul destroying. At least Webber won in Monaco last night woot!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish I was special to someone.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel like a Victorian lady pulling my dressing gown up to go pee.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting turn of events.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

oh gawd, facepalm. Some serious wrong impressions will be around soon enough.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Cosmos is full beyond measure of elegant truths
Of exquisite interrelationships 
Of the awesome machinery of nature


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

....









....









....


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Ouch.

I really need to burn some new cds for my car.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_



I'm sexy and I know it 














_


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

So the History channel kinda sucks now, huh?


Shame.



In other news: the CBC is showing a documentary about Putin's Russia tonight. 

Yay.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I need another day like last Friday. If only my blasted allergies didn't make a return.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Goosebumps


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't even escape from low moods when I'm asleep. It affects everything.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Music straight to the soul. This hits deep I would say it touches my soul. But I am unsure if something such as a soul exists. But this music. Powerful


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. Have a nice day...... I want to....but I can't


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Preppin for a midnight run!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Urge to kill... fading... fading... fading... RISING! ...fading ...fading ...gone. :blank


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I DON'T KNOW, LINKEDIN. I don't know.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes you lose, and sometimes you lose. But the important thing is, you always lose.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

skills in "books" ? ..seems a little vague and general. Is it a trick question?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really should stop eating donuts and go wash my hair. :/ Mmmm donuts..


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

You no longer have a visitor message wall. :wife

But I love you anyway. :kiss


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hope one day I unexpectedly find an abandoned animal and feel obligated to care for it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I might become a motivational speaker someday.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I think I might become a motivational speaker someday.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I took pics at the park that I went to today, I've decided to go there after my sessions every mon, weds and fri and just lay on the bank and listen to music, might start taking a book as well.. weather permitting of course.....


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Hood mentality is scary.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> I took pics at the park that I went to today, I've decided to go there after my sessions every mon, weds and fri and just lay on the bank and listen to music, might start taking a book as well.. weather permitting of course.....


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Woah...this thread was on the *second* page...?! Lets make sure that never happens again.

You know which phrase doesn't get used nearly enough anymore? "I like the cut of your jib". It's about time we bring it back.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

My random thought of the day is that my random thought of the day was deleted.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Replacing all my MP3 with FLAC is such a pain in the âss.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Forgotten how good Futurama is.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_It keep keep runnin'
It keep keep fallin'
Let it fade away.

Blaaah all my life doesn't make any sense
_

​


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Afternoon baseball is all I need...which is great, cause it's all I have.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY do I feel so ****y?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That awkward moment when you find out a cute guy has been creeping on you all school year. YES BOYS OF SAS, I just said a CUTE guy was creepin'. Cuties can be creepers too. lol.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

falling down said:


> My random thought of the day is that my random thought of the day was deleted.


same here. Apparently it offended someone even though it had nothing to do with them. Oh well... :stu


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I was going to get in the pool today but it was raining outside. Oh well.


I love swimming in the rain.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

is it bad to eat breakfast at 4:00 PM?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

..........


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I hate youtube's suggestions... I wish they were just similar videos instead like they used to be...
Or I'm just going crazy and youtube was like that the whole time? :con I really don't know. I hate the layout too.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It's nearly 3 o'clock and I still have yet to go to the library to return those movies and then study.

I should get on that. Eventually. Maybe.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I _really_ need a new dresser...

---



kanra said:


> I hate youtube's suggestions... I wish they were just similar videos instead like they used to be...
> Or I'm just going crazy and youtube was like that the whole time? :con I really don't know. I hate the layout too.


No, you're not crazy. It's just a mess of a site in general now and the related videos almost always have nothing to do with anything after Google took over. Layout doesn't really bug me, but I have extremely low expectations from that site after everything I've seen on it these last few years.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What the hell was that?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I never use 50 posts anymore...must be the fear of getting banned for having opinions....


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh babe why can't I know you in real life? Too bad. Take care of yourself darling. It's never gonna happen. Life goes on.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I was going to get in the pool today but it was raining outside. Oh well.


Yea..it's pretty awesome. Except when it starts lightning :/ I remember one time swimming in light rain when I was a kid all of us swam in circles and made like a current that would take you around in circles haha...good times.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*flails arms wildly*


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Today someone sent an email to everyone in both offices plus all the sales reps.

Subject: Proper Use of a Tape Gun

Turns out I've been doing it wrong this whole time.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Cellphone beeps* 
YEESSSS! :yay :boogie

Telus - Your account balace is being renewed.

Yeah..think It's time to give my cellphone back to my mom. She will put it to better use. 

:roll


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_So?....._


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm at crossroads.....


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My body looks hot after running. I want to have sex with myself.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Vanilllabb said:


> *Cellphone beeps*
> YEESSSS! :yay :boogie
> 
> Telus - Your account balace is being renewed.
> ...


Happens to me all the time. I get all excited that I have a new text or email until I realize it's just another automated message :blank

*sigh*


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Good that I deleted that post.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Thinking of typing a blog


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so lonely I'm attracted to all types of women.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

90's music depresses the hell out of me. In a good way.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Woohoo, put my holidays in! 25 June to the 6th of July. Weeee~


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Are dinosaurs ever _not_ amazing?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

My ears are going to go deaf will all the music Ive been listening too lately :fall


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oops, I forgot to eat again :/


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love everyone on this site. How can you hate those who share the same pain as you?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I ate too much... but in reality, I hate too much. sigh. I ate your dog. and the mess he made on the floor!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Do people have souls anymore?


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Likes ManOfFewWords post!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wanna say "Hey you!" but really... hey wut. Hay is for horses. bleh. And for taking a roll in. :sus


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_:blank:blank:blank __wh__y can't I react normally__? why i have to panic and cry? wtf, really._


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Makin' my way downtown
walking fast
faces pass and I'm homebound


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Going to Loughborough on my last day in the UK. How lame is that? :roll


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I'm going to jersey shore *****!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My tummy hurts.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Hii ,)) How are you ? ^^ I hope everything is going well with you ! .. I liked you the best


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Beeeaaads!?!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Day is done. I'm worn. Hope there's some kind of blessing when I wake


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm such a failure... I woke up a few minutes ago after being up for days nursing my one bird to health and to go check on him- to find his mate laying on the bottom of the cage- half dead. I picked him up and cried as I held him. He died in my hands and the last thing he did was sqwak. He showed no signs of being sick- now that my other parakeet is also sick (both over the age of 7yr old prakeets), I will be loosing him too, soon... 

my heart aches. :rain


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I'm such a failure... I woke up a few minutes ago after being up for days nursing my one bird to health and to go check on him- to find his mate laying on the bottom of the cage- half dead. I picked him up and cried as I held him. He died in my hands and the last thing he did was sqwak. He showed no signs of being sick- now that my other parakeet is also sick (both over the age of 7yr old prakeets), I will be loosing him too, soon...
> 
> my heart aches. :rain


Sorry to hear  ...:squeeze

We've had some unfortunate luck with pet birds as well.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn _love you like a love song_ ! Why must you be stuck in my head?!? Too many catchy songs these days stuck in my head forever


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a dream that I changed my SAS username last night.

The fact that this place has wheedled its way into my dreams disturbs me on many levels.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I had a dream that I changed my SAS username last night.
> 
> The fact that this place has wheedled its way into my dreams disturbs me on many levels.


How did I look?


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Hugging a stone pillar feels better than I expected it would.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm so hungry...yet lazy.

Also, awards night tonight w/ my annoying friend who I don't particularly like. I just hope it goes by fast.
I just want to take my award(s) and leave!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

The sun is bright.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_omg....OMG. I forgot it >.< blah... ok... So, why she wrote a message for me? wtf.._


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It's past Memorial Day...sweatsocks are back in style! :boogie


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Social anxiety is the fear of representing your true self in society.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh wow. That sounds really fun.  I'm not an outdoors type of person but there's one thing I do like and that's swimming. It feels so refreshing.


Yeah. We had an above ground pool that was shaped a circle so it worked. I like swimming in someones backyard instead of those public pools.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

There's absolutely nothing to eat in this house...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Day is done. I'm worn. Hope there's some kind of blessing when I wake


The Pine Incense & books I ordered arrived today which is cool. One of the books I bought used in "very good" condition for a $1 & the ad was true to it's word. I may have to check their site & see what other crazy good deals I can get


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lifes not worth living. I'll off myself the moment my mom falls dead. That is, if I can even make it that far.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Lets not and say we didn't. Yeah you stupid piece of


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I'm such a failure... I woke up a few minutes ago after being up for days nursing my one bird to health and to go check on him- to find his mate laying on the bottom of the cage- half dead. I picked him up and cried as I held him. He died in my hands and the last thing he did was sqwak. He showed no signs of being sick- now that my other parakeet is also sick (both over the age of 7yr old prakeets), I will be loosing him too, soon...
> 
> my heart aches. :rain


My heart goes out to you Ace. I know how heart breaking it is to loose a budgie. they are like family, have their own personalities. I am sorry 

My little joy.
It never mattered if you were a girl or boy.
You came into my life so fast.
The time it seems had to pass.

You made me laugh and love like no other.
With your love, I was smothered.
You sewed a place into my heart.
Just in time to break it apart.

I wish you were here to snuggle into my neck.
Or steal a banana off my desk.
Give me a laugh, I'll give you a smile.
To us it would all be worth while.

When I wake up, and your not there.
I miss you so much, I swear.
Nothing could ever replace you in my heart.
Nothing will ever truly keep us apart.

You're still with me, no matter where I am.
Even though many would say this love was a sham.
When you left a part of me died.
It had to happen that way, so you could take it to the other side.

Even though you're here, I cant see you.
Some part of me saying this cant be true.
It hurts because I cant hear your voice.
You'd still be living, if it was my choice.

God called you home that day.
There was nothing we could do, nothing we could say.
He was missing something, so he called you back.
And now heaven's more beautiful, and nothing it lacks.

It will be a long time till he calls me.
But when he does, its you I cant wait to see.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

thank you funny and comforting posts, just what I needed when I can't sleep.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I used to be so scared to travel places.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Idk what to watch!?! Sucker punch or the women in black such a tough choice.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Idk what to watch!?! Sucker punch or the women in black such a tough choice.


sucker punch is terrible. :/


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> sucker punch is terrible. :/


Really!?!? I thought it was alright lol guess the women in black


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I feel so ill. If I lived alone, I think I'd have to go to the hospital.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

One date... One cuddle session...that's all I ask *shrug*


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

what the **** is that sound


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"Don't pray for me . . . make me a sandwich or something."


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I just have to go out....but if I see people who seem to have their wits about them and seem interested in my hobbies. Then it shouldn't be all too bad.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hop to the hippety hop cause the pop don't drop til ya bop the glop at a one way stop and get caught by the cop in a pile of slop.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I wonder what it's like to be swooned or obsessed over by someone. :|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well I wasn't going to go back downstairs tonight but I must save my bugels from going stale. D:

I left the bag open...and the thought of a stale bugel is almost too much for me to handle. Precious bugels, so salty, so fatty. Deliciousness. Don't worry, I'm coming!

:nw


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't feel very happy today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Well I wasn't going to go back downstairs tonight but I must save my bugels from going stale. D:
> 
> I left the bag open...and the thought of a stale bugel is almost too much for me to handle. Precious bugels, so salty, so fatty. Deliciousness. Don't worry, I'm coming!
> 
> :nw


Make sure you eat a few before you seal the bag, to ensure they haven't gone stale already!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Well I wasn't going to go back downstairs tonight but I must save my bugels from going stale. D:
> 
> I left the bag open...and the thought of a stale bugel is almost too much for me to handle. Precious bugels, so salty, so fatty. Deliciousness. Don't worry, I'm coming!
> 
> :nw


What are bugels? I googled it and it came up with images of an instrument and women in their underwear (although, what google search *doesn't* come up with that?) :lol


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Perkins said:


> Makin' my way downtown
> walking fast
> faces pass and I'm homebound


:lol the lyrics remind me of White Chicks


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope this thing turns out alright


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Make sure you eat a few before you seal the bag, to ensure they haven't gone stale already!


Of course - it's of great importance.











strawberryjulius said:


> What are bugels? I googled it and it came up with images of an instrument and women in their underwear (although, what google search *doesn't* come up with that?) :lol


Wow, why am I not surprised! :b
Yeah, I'm pretty sure every google search I've ever done has come up with at least one nude.

These are bugels:








There is nothing in them that's relatively good for you, making them ideal.

Ahaha, I think I just came across the picture you've referring to! xD


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Of course - it's of great importance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugles are very addicting; once you eat one you have a non-stop motion of eating them until they're gone.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep! I've officially lost it!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've not left my bed since I got home from work this morning...I have no intention of leaving it ever again


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Gypsy punk..... that's certainly interesting.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Chips Ahoy are preeetty amazing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh yeah oh yeah I worked 13 hours today ohhh yeaaaah. Perfy is the most productive person in the universsssssseeee oh yeeeeeeeaaaah. Don't want to sleep want to keep being productive yeeeeeeaaaaah.

I may or may not have had large amounts of caffeine.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fat people watching sports is a lot like when I watch porn.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ignorant people seem to rule the roost. How unfortunate.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> *Creepy? I prefer observant.*


I'm going to use that one, the next time I get caught peeping through someone's window.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

they kept playing episodes of storage wars, and I kept watching. I can't help but think some of those antiques they find are planted.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I'm going to start swearing in French, at least start saying "Merde!"


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ the swear filter is obviously not bilingual


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

That overwhelming excitement when the Antiques Roadshow theme song plays.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Right now, I'm imagining an alternate universe where the most common conversation starters and ice-breakers are completely different: 
It's Saturday night in a trendy bar down-town, the night is still young and the bar isn't yet crowded, although, there are several groups of people chatting amongst themselves. . . . Our hero enters. He is mid-20's, not overly handsome, but not unattractive either: he is wearing jeans, a fitted button-up shirt, and an air of casual confidence. Scanning the room, he notices an attractive woman sitting on a stool, alone at the bar. Holding the straw in her drink, she takes a sip, pokes the ice cubes with the straw, and glances--as if she was waiting for someone--around the room at all the groups of people talking and gesturing and joking and laughing. She finishes her drink and swirls the glass around and watches the ice-cubes dancing. As she is doing this, the group of people occupying the adjacent stools leave the bar. Our hero can't believe his luck--he glides over to the empty bar stool next to her and they exchange smiles, she giggles nervously, but it's as if our hero was who she was looking for; the more romantic among us could suggest it was love at first sight. He leans over, places a hand on her back, and as he leans towards her ear, he says: "So uh, how often do you poop?"


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> I love how I know so much (well in general) about what's going on between two members here when I've never talked to either personally. Sad situation.
> 
> Creepy? I prefer observant. Plus it ain't the first time. Looololol. :sigh what am I saying, I don't know yet I do...


I'm curious as to what you're talking about :con


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

awesome vanilla coke guy is awesome (they still sell those in walmart!)

my always alone/depressed/complaining/something is wrong friend has a boyfriend now. :mum :sigh not effing fair. If I wasn't watching my niece right now, I would be cussing...because my medicine won't let me cry :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Neutrino said:


> I love how I know so much (well in general) about what's going on between two members here when I've never talked to either personally. Sad situation.
> 
> Creepy? I prefer observant. Plus it ain't the first time. Looololol. :sigh what am I saying, I don't know yet I do...


X & w?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Hmmmmmmmmmmm, awful song... but i like it O_O_


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

why did I listen to Wonderwall by Oasis. Urgghh, damn downer.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

Pandaaaaaaaa


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_:|||||||||||||| breathe breathe breathe _


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm...I should make fudge. 
Must find recipe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

As a kid you're told not to pick your nose. As a young adult I've noticed people pick their noses all the time without a second thought about it. At least kids do it for a laugh. Either way it's still a terrible habit


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish I had more cake batter so I can make these snicker doodles again :sigh


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> Conspiracy!


You can trust me. I'm not one of them. :yes


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Hmmmm....__ i'm worried about him__, i don't understand what's wrong 









Omg , I'm curious too now_.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

If after you eat something, would it be useful to have a forceps like device to retrieve it from your stomach? One example where this would be handy is if you accidentally ingested a toxic substance.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Feeling more self-confident today. Going to try to keep it that way.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Went to Montreal yesterday and realized how truly awful my French is. They speak rapid French so it just sounds like gibberish. 

The science advisor I spoke to seemed kind of annoyed at my endless questions which is all fine and dandy because I highly doubt she gets paid to just sit there anyways.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

mezzoforte:1059992477 said:


> Feeling more self-confident today. Going to try to keep it that way.


Please stay that way. Because if I was a guy, I'd hit on you.lol :whip


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kaylee23 said:


> Please stay that way. Because if I was a guy, I'd hit on you.lol :whip


Haha, thank ya. :b

--

Who is sending me pervy questions on tumblr?!! :sus


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hmm...I should make fudge.
> Must find recipe.


I jus made fudge like 5 min ago, t'was healthy & raw. :yes Coconut oil, cocoa, & honey.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

leaving the UK in 7 hours.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

mezzoforte:1059992683 said:


> Kaylee23 said:
> 
> 
> > Please stay that way. Because if I was a guy, I'd hit on you.lol :whip
> ...


That's a tad creepy.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I
...
Am
...
STARVING!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Man it's hot in here.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My life would be intolerably boring without all the strange **** that goes on inside my head. The curse of the maniac.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

shelbster18 said:


> What if food could fall from the sky? That would be awesome. All the fun things I could do with it. :um


It'd be cloudy with a chance of meatballs, duhh!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Whenever the hot chick next door walks past my apartment in the evening, I can smell her perfume. :sigh


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Fudge....too much fudge *Gags*


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

why in the f*** do I keep gaining weight ?!?!?!?!? (╯>.<)╯︵ ┻━┻

and this looks like a butt ( | ) just thought you should know.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Heheehee Butt....


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

*big exhale*


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

Lucky


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm following six people, & only two post. 
Gemme yer tumblr yeah?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy ****. My nanna's been put into hospital for involuntary treatment (she has schizophrenia.) Wow. I never knew this would actually happen. o.0


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Mmm, attractive, talented entertainer person...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just found a tick on me.............:blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mood swings. Happy. Crushed. Content. Repeat. At least I have been able to avoid Angry...but perhaps that's the kind of mood I need in order to change.

Grrr...no? Damn apathy...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I should rephrase that...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My old bullies may be popular (still), successful, happy and living it up, but they're all LOSERS.

LOSERS LOSERS LOSERS LOSERS LOSERS.

They're all pathetic beer-swilling, shirt-removing, sunglass-wearing, cap-donning, idiotic-posing, party-going, douchey-looking LOSERS.

They're all still friends with the same morons in that crappy town that they were 15 years ago. I wouldn't want their social circles if you paid me. Why? Because they're all LOSERS.

LOSERS LOSERS LOSERS!!!

Oh, who am I kidding. I can't just change the definition of a word. I am the loser, as I always have been. But the future belongs to the losers. How do I know? Because I will make it so.

SO F*** YOU, WINNERS!!!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I woke up at 8 am , muaahahaha. cool._:clap


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

i'm tired but i'm hungry. I don't know if I should sleep or eat


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> i'm tired but i'm hungry. I don't know if I should sleep or eat


EAT.
Food > Sleep.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I discovered today that there is no connective tissue between the knee cap and the skin covering the knee cap.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*It's a mother****ing rainbow!*










Look! Isn't it beautiful? LOOK AT IT!










My neighbour was like: Hey man, what are you doing in my pool?
I was like: looking for the pot of gold, you dummy
He was like: yeah but why are you naked?

:um


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_














. But yeah, it's beautiful :yes_


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I can tell if my day is going to be great or **** just depending on how easy my shave is.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't decide if going beer shopping will be worth the damage on my wallet..


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Soaring through paradise when I'm closing my eyes, I'm Mr. Solo Dolo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, why does Jigsaw World have to be down?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

There are actual people with feelings and desires, emotions, behind these posts on this forum, mostly lol, so one does not TRULY know who they are unless they have met them in person. It seems foolish, to judge (positively or negatively) someone that you barely know outside a username, pictures, or posts, but we all do it. We have nothing else to go on. What people post on this site may be the truth or they might be overstating their issues, regardless, you can't ever know if the person's online persona and life parallels their behaviors on this forum.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

i need to let both my bosses know that I'm working two jobs. Got back to back shifts today, not going to be fun.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Look! Isn't it beautiful? LOOK AT IT!
> ...
> My neighbour was like: Hey man, what are you doing in my pool?
> I was like: looking for the pot of gold, you dummy
> ...


sooooo..... did you find the gold?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ No. Stupid leprechauns came, I tried to fight them off, but one stuck a needle in my arm and I woke up strapped to a hospital bed.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I'm such a failure... I woke up a few minutes ago after being up for days nursing my one bird to health and to go check on him- to find his mate laying on the bottom of the cage- half dead. I picked him up and cried as I held him. He died in my hands and the last thing he did was sqwak. He showed no signs of being sick- now that my other parakeet is also sick (both over the age of 7yr old prakeets), I will be loosing him too, soon...
> 
> my heart aches. :rain





Onomatopoeia said:


> Sorry to hear  ...:squeeze
> 
> We've had some unfortunate luck with pet birds as well.





Jcgrey said:


> My heart goes out to you Ace. I know how heart breaking it is to loose a budgie. they are like family, have their own personalities. I am sorry


Thanks for the support... My other budgie passed away a few nights ago


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


I read this in her voice. Damn, I wish I could read everything in her voice.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

It's CRAZY how I went through any emotion I can possibly think of in just a mere 2 days.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope I can get myself together today


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

God Im tired....


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im so geeky but thats okay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It took a minute but I found an online store to buy them from


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Of all pictures, why that one? I can't be the only one who finds this humiliating..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Vanilllabb said:


> I jus made fudge like 5 min ago, t'was healthy & raw. :yes Coconut oil, cocoa, & honey.


That sounds lovely. 
And much healthier than what I bought the ingredients for to make tonight.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Mood swings. Happy. Crushed. Content. Repeat. At least I have been able to avoid Angry...but perhaps that's the kind of mood I need in order to change.
> 
> Grrr...no? Damn apathy...


:ditto

'Cept I can get angry alright.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I thought it was gonna rain. It is cloudy and did hear thunder in the distance...but nothing :/


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Look! Isn't it beautiful? LOOK AT IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHOOA! DOUBLE RAINBOW! *then cries* Haha


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel good today. Sun is shining and there's no work tonight, plus there is no urge to stay online any longer.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Homework, you are so easy to ignore.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Will I be able to go to sleep now... Hmmmmm.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Love is the most foreign word in the world to me.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I now have over 1000 posts on this site. Don't know if I should be happy or sad.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Omg.... I will have an exam tomorrow... 5 hours... I will die. :|:|:|:|
I don't know what i should wear.
And...... **** :| gjhllgjl fgh hgfh jgfjhgfh gflh gfhjfg hfgh _


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

steelmyhead said:


> I discovered today that there is no connective tissue between the knee cap and the skin covering the knee cap.


I too discovered this, when i ground my knee down the the bone from a motorbike accident .


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Rage is my only friend, madness is my only love.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Im thinking about killing myself, and nobody's said anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> More fuel to the fire I guess.


don't you DARE ! :wife you still have an epic video game to create.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Im thinking about killing myself, and nobody's said anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> More fuel to the fire I guess.


I just didn't see it :/ Don't do it.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Im thinking about killing myself, and nobody's said anything.
> _
> ...
> 
> More fuel to the fire I guess._


 _
You don't want to kill yourself, you just want to get an attention. Nothing bad. But still... wrong way to seek it like that.Because other members can feel bad for you... 
_


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Im thinking about killing myself, and nobody's said anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> More fuel to the fire I guess.


 Please don't hurt yourself. If you need to vent there are always people here willing to listen.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

please don't let people think my face looks funny in that. :hide


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My stomach hates me today. Sorry stomach.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> [/I]
> _You don't want to kill yourself, you just want to get an attention. Nothing bad. But still... wrong way to seek it like that.Because other members can feel bad for you... _
> __


Well, yes and no.
I DID want to kill myself, but only because I'm just really depressed right now. Yes, I wanted to get attention. But not how you think I did.
I wanted attention so I could get people to talk to me and help.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The air is heavy with the scent of females


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Well, yes and no.
> I DID want to kill myself, but only because I'm just really depressed right now. Yes, I wanted to get attention. But not how you think I did.
> I wanted attention so I could get people to talk to me and help.


you can always talk to me :yes everyone needs someone to rant to every now and then.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

mark101 said:


>


Most days of my life.

:squeeze


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Most days of my life.
> 
> :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Why are people always asking me to design tattoos? I don't understand.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Estelle said:


> Why are people always asking me to design tattoos? I don't understand.


Hey Estelle, could you design a tattoo for me? :b

I'm assuming you're at least somewhat good at drawing? I don't know why else they would ask. My artistic abilities end with stick people...and snowmen with top hats. :um
My all-time-favourite though is just drawing a shape (any shape) with an arrow pointing to it claiming it's a fully drawn picture of something very specific.








^ suitcase, waffle, iPhone, yoga mat, laptop, bird's eye view of Wal-Mart, lamp shade, and so on.
They wouldn't make good tattoos.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's been 14 days: if they don't call me today, I will have to call them Monday because I will have no excuse not to. Taking initiative is BALLS, especially when I'm feeling bad.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel like it's too late. And the longer I feel that way, the later it gets. This can't be my life. :blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

meganmila said:


> WHOOA! DOUBLE RAINBOW! *then cries* Haha


There was a very faint double rainbow, you can barely see it in the picture, if it was any brighter I would've cried for sure. :b


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you live inside a black hole & everything may just repeating itself over & over. What if a dejavu is just a remembrance of your past life. You keep replaying over & over & over the same life because we are infact inside a black hole? I just scared myself.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> There was a very faint double rainbow, you can barely see it in the picture, if it was any brighter I would've cried for sure. :b


You've seen that youtube video of that double rainbow? lol






Haha good stuff.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^ Yes, lol. It's one of the best things I have ever seen on the internet.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Every flipping time I answer the phone when an unknown number calls me, I get hit on if its a guy >.< I need to change my number now that I think about this.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

At times it feels like I got stuck sitting at that quiet little secluded oddball table that no one wants to sit at in the high school lunchroom.... somewhere I surely don't belong and can't understand what the others are talking about... because we are so different.
But to them it is their normal and they all understand each other. 

-- now that's some real ****.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm buying specialty donuts and Parisian macarons for the best friend's birthday gift. I hope she shares with me.. :b


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish I could stop time for awhile!


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nobody has a crush on me :rain

and I need to go to sleep -_- but I don't wanna....but I need to because I have a babysitting job in the morning. ughhhhhh.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I might have all my best thoughts and ideas when I'm away from the computer... perhaps. I wonder if a laptop would make it better or worse. xP


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This BELT looks so delicious--it's almost a shame to eat it. Almost.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have no regrets.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

back on uniform. ugh. ok, just 11 months and 0 days to go till I'm done with this crap. that is, if i stay alive lol.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I too discovered this, when i ground my knee down the the bone from a motorbike accident .


Ouch. I just had to get a few stitches in my knee for mine. Your's sounds like a much cooler story


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hadron said:


> back on uniform. ugh. ok, just 11 months and 0 days to go till I'm done with this crap. that is, if i stay alive lol.


that's good to hear. somehow forced into the army seems like hell. sorry if this is random.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Through absolute sheer luck I have an interview for my dream job on Monday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

And what is good, Phaedrus,
And what is not good -
Need we ask anyone to tell us these
things?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

This summer is gonna suck.. The next three months can't go by fast enough.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> that's good to hear. somehow forced into the army seems like hell. sorry if this is random.


it is. especially for someone with sa. though technically no one is forcing me to stay here. i could have stayed in the UK when i went to visit.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

They should sell bread that has the butter already on it. $_$


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Brb. I'm going to party like it's 1999.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay 999 posts. Now I can retire from posting.  :boogie


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hey Estelle, could you design a tattoo for me? :b
> 
> I'm assuming you're at least somewhat good at drawing? I don't know why else they would ask.


Darn you:b It's just that most of what they want me to design can already be found on the internet, and I doubt I could do a better job than what's available.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Do you still consider me, 
consider me the boy you laughed with 
or that you learned to live without?... I suck, 
I know I'm late, 
I know you waited


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

ughhh my back effing hurts


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Rent Paid ~ ✔ ~ TV/Net/Phone Paid ~ ✔ ~ _Power Paid_ ~ ✔ ~ *Broke Canadian Brotha* ~ ✔ ~


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> This BELT looks so delicious--it's almost a shame to eat it. Almost.





avoidobot3000 said:


> I have no regrets.


The regrets won't kick in until you pass the buckle, that's the tricky part.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why should a person in this day and age have to wear a bullet proof vest when throwing rubbish. this crap is really starting to get old. :roll


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

It's okay everyone, this banner ad says it's found 3 herbs that cure anxiety.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

my sister thought cho was a comedian because of his play richard mcbeef WTF and then she asked me if ryan gosling was a murderer


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Keep your head up and stay focused. They all doubt you, but you're better than this. Become something they can't ignore and can't deny.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Frunktubulus said:


> The regrets won't kick in until you pass the buckle, that's the tricky part.


BELT= BLT + egg :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There is this gal I work I sometimes see when I'm arriving and the day staff is leaving, she is quite tall. I am 5'10 so she must be at least 6'1. Every time I see her I think of this scene in Seinfeld(the original one, not the alternate one):






In others news I'm not in as bad shape as I thought I would be which is nice. It's a half hour bike ride each way to & from work & I wasn't as out of breath as I was expecting for this first round back to it


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I should of figured froste plus cheese burgers was a bad combination uke


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Macys you've made a powerful enemy today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I vacuumed my laptop keyboard like I normally do every so often & the period key came loose. I tried to take it off so I could put it back properly & now it's broken right off. Maybe I should have just let the crumbs & dust collect underneath the keys after all


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's hottttttttt ahhhh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What's up with all the crazy "zombie" attacks and dog skinning in the news lately? what the hell is this world coming to?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

The whole summer I bust my *** trying to get a job. When I finally get one and start, I just think 'oh f*k...I work today'. I guess Ill be happy on payday though : P


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

what a great first day back in the army. :roll someone from my unit got killed this morning a few miles from here in a gun-battle and I'm sitting here doing nothing. I'm only gonna get my gun and equipment back on Sunday.

anyways, 333 days left.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Post breaks rules...Deleted


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I wish....I wish, I wish, I wish....
I wish


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

buzz buzz*

oooooo new text I wonder who it could be on this fine evening. 

'T-Mobile can' 

**** off, yeah I know.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

STOP with the Luongo rumours already, crazy Canuckleheads.. I log into CDC and immediately see two threads "Lu traded- Link inside" and then log into VancityBuzz and see "Canucks Insider- Luongo to Leafs". I think my heart stopped.

Neither are true thank god :afr


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Record it, Bill. You know you want to.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Who has had the most random thoughts? (i'm bored)


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm lindana and I wana have fun, i'm lindana and I wana have fun fun fun!

(If you watch disney channel, you sung this in her voice :yay )


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Trees are the giants of all plants.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Everyone I end up loving as a friend end up leaving me, I only have left is my boyfriend, hes my life <3

n I'm not a shame to say I love all barbie's movie


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I always take the bait -_____-


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

So, it's 9.30am and I'm looking at cat pictures as usual, and then I see this:








:um


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Had to get my posts off triple 6


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^Superstitious much? I wish I could have someone else's life.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

ugh I don't wake up early two f*cking days in a row when it's not job related -_-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just made someone super pissed. Muahaha. HAHAHAHA.
Bid on something with 4 minutes and 20 seconds left, and won. Oh yeahhh whatcha gonna dooo. And now we wait. Yes, Illusion, wait. And buy no more of the things!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

This cranberry juice tastes like it has vodka in it. And I keep knocking it over so I must be drunk.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't want to feel suicidal anymore. But I am right now. "you can have it all, my embire of dirt. that's all I have. an empire of dirt. Yes I had a "good" life but I really really want to go now! My future looks bleak. No one understands me. I just want out if this hell!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

1:00pm already?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am not looking for attention or pitty. You should all know me by now. I just don't understand this ridiculousness of "existence" whatever that happens to mean to anyone.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

im so fcking drunk


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ I'm about to be. Haven't eaten all day so I could lose my mind & forget my troubles faster. :time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I tried and failed, tried and failed, etc... well it's time to fail without the ability to recover I live in hell anyway


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> I tried and failed, tried and failed, etc... well it's time to fail without the ability to recover I live in hell anyway


Dude it's okay, whatever the problem is, it'll work out. We all fail and fail repeatedly. But we always get more chances to find contentment, so it's not the end of the world. Either way, don't do anything rash, just sleep on it and you'll feel better.

EDIT: I don't know what the problem is that you're referring to, so I didn't mean to imply you failed at something.... I'm just going by what you said.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

"If you wanna be with me
Baby there's a price to pay
I'm a genie in a bottle
You gotta rub me the right way"

:teeth

Edit: Damn really didn't want this to be top of the page 

:lol


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> "If you wanna be with me
> Baby there's a price to pay
> I'm a genie in a bottle
> You gotta rub me the right way"
> ...


but its so funny.lol :clap


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Kaylee23 said:


> but its so funny.lol :clap


and you made sure to take away my chance to poof before someone notices :lol


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Today has been one giant blob of crazy emotions. I guess, for me, I can call it a good day. At least I felt something. 

Mom tommorow : Why is the basement crawl space missing the door? Why are the screws to my wine cabnit off? Why did you do that to your limbs? :blank

Now rinse & repeat. Dear god, I don't want to wake up tommorow.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm going to eat oreos at 2:00 am and I don't give a **** what anybody says about it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I just made someone super pissed. Muahaha. HAHAHAHA.
> Bid on something with 4 minutes and 20 seconds left, and won. Oh yeahhh whatcha gonna dooo. And now we wait. Yes, Illusion, wait. And buy no more of the things!


I hope they're real. :wife If not, you could always open your own store and sell them back. :idea


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Some aggressive sex would be amazing right about now...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Tori Black y u no in my bed


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ bit of that and in other thoughts, time to go hard studying for this interview!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello hello! Have little time to go online as I'm in Vegas. Miss it so but it's worth it to be with my mommy and seeing my aunts, one who is from Colorado and will be coming down tomorrow!! I'm just not used to not using my laptop all day long... lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I googled 'Tori Black' because I couldn't remember who that was. Yeah . . . half of the links were purple.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_LALALAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, summer huh? so hot...11C woooow, wohooooooo, where is my bikini _:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I googled 'Tori Black' because I couldn't remember who that was. Yeah . . . half of the links were purple.


You did more than just google my friend. 

On topic, I could really use some vodka, fast beats and maybe some illegal substances right now to escape winter.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Tori Black - the only reason to become an 'actor'.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

So tell all the English boys you meet, about the American boy back in the states.
The American boy you used to date.
Who would do anything you say.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Who has had the most random thoughts? (i'm bored)


:fall


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Multi-quote madness*



Elad said:


> You did more than just google my friend.
> 
> On topic, I could really use some vodka, fast beats and maybe some illegal substances right now to escape winter.


Lies! I did no such thing! Later maybe . . . :um
I can help you out with one of those things:







MadeinLithuania said:


> _LALALAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, summer huh? so hot...11C woooow, wohooooooo, where is my bikini _:clap:clap:clap


Watch out for hard nipples! It was 20C today and . . . wait for it . . . partly cloudy. Our winters are so brutal.


Ventura said:


> :fall


IllusionofHappiness has more than my entire post count in random thoughts alone. She's only coming second though, what a loser! :b Don't tell her I said that -- she beats me.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

lies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Canadian Brotha's Morning Ride Highlights:*

*1. Time:*
_~ Approximately 6:45am ~_

*Character:* 
_~ Clearly faded teenager with an unbuttoned shirt ~_

*Situation:*
_~ Approaches me in the street as I slow down to ride past him & asks me for a smoke in his best gangster voice/slang. I tell him I don't smoke & he says as I continue on by "that's too bad, homie, that's too bad" ~_

*2. Time:*
_~ Approximately 6:55am ~_

*Character:*
_~ Shaggy haired, backward hatted, bearded, skater looking dude, likely age 27 -30 ~_

*Situation:*
_~ He's sitting on the sidewalk at the corner of an intersection with 3 bags in front of him rummaging through them in these sort of quick little fits of energy. As I get up close to him he looks up at me with crazed eyes mumbling weird noises to himself while swinging one arm side to side quite fast directly in front of himself before he laughs manically & begins rummaging through his bags again ~_

*3. Time:* 
_~ Approximately 7:05am ~_

*Character:*
_~ A short large/round woman ~_

*Situation:*
_~ She is clearly faded & trying desperately hard not to stagger so much as she presumably walks home from quite a bender ~_

*My Assessment of all this:*
_~ you know it's summer when these are the people you see at this time of morning on a Saturday, lol ~_


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the sounds of #2, sounds like a nice chap.

Also, sorry to keep spamming this thread. Carry on, as you were.

I should probably find something to do, like read a book. I know I've got one around here somewhere.

*rummages through bags*


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I got distracted by everyone's random thoughts and forget what mine was.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

fuuuuck. I left this unplanned for way too long. Hopefully it still wont be too late...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I wonder if taking this approach to editing would get me fired.

Gonna find out!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I hope they're real. :wife If not, you could always open your own store and sell them back. :idea


That's not what I bought. Good guess though!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I've recently been looking at old clips of courage the cowardly dog, and I never realized how creepy this show actually is.. same with the powerpuff girls.. why is the bad guy a devil man with crab hands in a pink dress? :| I think the worst is the moomins, how the **** did I ever watch this.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

There's a job opening at a small Lebanese cafe that I like, but I don't know if I should apply.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

What now? ..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The commercial for Capital One Aspire Travel credit card...the girl in the red bikini...my God. I hope I'm not the only one who knows what commercial I'm talking about. :blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

the cheat said:


> The commercial for Capital One Aspire Travel credit card...the girl in the red bikini...my God. I hope I'm not the only one who knows what commercial I'm talking about. :blank


You're not


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> You're not


We need to find her. :blank Or at least the commercial, online. So I can make a .gif out of it. :blank :lol :duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I will find her and bring her here, to my house, and we will make a gif together


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

By the time I actually get my butt off this chair, I might as well just go to the night market instead.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

To leasve or to not to leave the house


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I graduate tomorrow...
I've been looking forward to this day since freshman year.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Swiss Donair, you guys rock, I'm always satisfied!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Cockroach sandwich. Yum yum yum. All those delicious guts squirting from my mouth. Can't beat nothing like a cockroach sandwich.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

argh! i wasn't allowed so go running outside the outpost because apparently i 'might get attacked'. i said that i have no problem running with a firearm if necessary...but no. ugh!

332 days to go.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> no one in this country cares :b
> 
> Well, probably 90%. We will all tune in for North Korea's performance though. :b


After they won the world cup last year how could we not watch this great sporting nation?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

jJoe said:


> After they won the world cup last year how could we not watch this great sporting nation?


****ing lol


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

fish is starting to hurt my stomach.... I need to read my textbook...and do my homework...and make more cookies...and do something else that I forgot..


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm going out. Screw it.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I'm going out. Screw it.


:clap good job !


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish my dad would leave my pinky alone  it's his fault it's not straight. geesh.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I'm soooo tired.... 01:40 I should sleep >.< 
Hmmmmmm...ne pieną gėręs, ne nuo pieno ir mirsi!!!!







_


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mavis from fairy tail makes me giggle  lol.

I named my flower pot after her <3


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

****in migraine


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I graduate tomorrow...
> I've been looking forward to this day since freshman year.


Congratulations!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^ Yes, congratulations, mezzoforte!


I'm lying in bed trying to sleep while mulling over thoughts and envisioning random images. I suddenly become terribly anxious; everything around me feels disconnected and simultaneously large and small. I no longer see the images, just greenish blackness with faint TV static-like movement. This blackness feels ruined and dirty...
Anyone ever experience this? This used to happen to me a lot when I was younger. Now it only happens every now and then. So strange.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I'm lying in bed trying to sleep while mulling over thoughts and envisioning random images. I suddenly become terribly anxious; everything around me feels disconnected and simultaneously large and small. I no longer see the images, just greenish blackness with faint TV static-like movement. This blackness feels ruined and dirty...
> Anyone ever experience this? This used to happen to me a lot when I was younger. Now it only happens every now and then. So strange.


First I have to say - you write very well. 
You should write novels or short stories. That was great.

Secondly -- I don't experience all that you have described -- but
when I have anxiety or stress -- it hits me harder when I lay down --
my heart beats so fast it gets scary - for example.

When I feel those kind of days, if I can - in the evening - I'll drink a nice
glass of White Zinfandel and it makes me very relaxed.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

boom. 1500


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Probably best not to get friendly with people online because all friendships are fleeting ultimately.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

**** it, I need to tidy everyting up. Let the redbull and dub flow. 



Jcgrey said:


>


awesome.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hate it when I fall asleep briefly while watching something and get up to turn everything off, then can't get back to sleep. Last night I did just that: I woke up to turn my compter off, then I sat in bed writing a story in my head about me and Bill Clinton going lobster fishing together and sharing profound wisdom with each other. I can't be arsed typing it out, so instead, here is the other thought I had:

Dogs are cool. Dogs like food. If they could talk they would probably say: "Hey man, got any food?" obsessively, but in cute voices that would never get annoying.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

pita said:


> I wonder if taking this approach to editing would get me fired.
> 
> Gonna find out!


:spithahaha omg this is wonderful!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> First I have to say - you write very well.
> You should write novels or short stories. That was great.
> 
> Secondly -- I don't experience all that you have described -- but
> ...


Thank you. :b


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Last days are cool. Sometimes sad.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

mmmmm. chocolate


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> boom. 1500


lol nice. nice. :high5


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wonder if my dad is coming to my graduation


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

my new favorite anime is itazura na kiss ;D its hilarious.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm motivated again. I will do it. I will take a year off and have a life changing experience year with me plans, finally ridding myself these problems Boom. It's done. I said it. Its happening.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

"Bahhhhhh humbug" works just as well in June.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> That's not what I bought. Good guess though!


How do you know that's what I mean? :sus

In other news, I think I've replied to most people who have quoted me, recently. So borrrrrrrred and lonerly. Arghsfklwejf****terwerrsedfe****werrassjipwe. :flush


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I wonder what human flesh tastes like...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I'm hungry?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I should be more nervous than I am for this interview, guess I have had almost the same one 3 times now lol. The thing im most nervous about is getting it and the work load and pressure that will be on me if I do.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> i think i'm hungry?


mcdonalds


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Let's get a dog, they said. It'll be fun, they said.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just seen one of my childhood friend's sister has a profile on plenty of fish, that's enough browsing for today


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Accept the things to which fate binds you, and love the people with whom fate brings you together, but do so with all your heart.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've a warm kitty in my lap, it's not my kitty but... happiness is a warm cat. lol and I should be asleep so goodnight.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_lialialiaaaa 
soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur, happy﻿ kitty sleepy kitty, pur, pur, pur
omgggg, we have to go agaiiiiin_


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Today, I start to wean myself off my meds


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

This guy on Plenty Of Fish is so sexy.. Oh my god







I'm swooning over him.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

oops :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind buying the Rosetta Stone French Language Program but I'm broke & will be a while...maybe in the winter


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love being able to laugh for no reason. I just spend so much time thinking that something funny comes to mind and I'll just laugh and laugh until my stomach hurts. It's such a good feeling. Yes, yes. It sure is.  Laughing is the best medicine. Laughing is the best thing ever! It would be a good way to die. It also gives my stomach a good workout laughing so much. Laughing seems to help with my anxiety a bit. There's a lot of laughings in these sentences.  Hehe.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> My mom tried to throw away my Pikachu... that *****.


I have a fat one in my closet !!

-this sounds so weird out of context.:b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Love is bliiiiind, it's trueeeeeeeeee_


----------



## MLimons (Jun 3, 2012)

Pineapples have a peculiar after taste.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What the hell. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

It's exhausting being you're only supporter.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

So what do you do when you finally realize that _you're _actually the bad person? I'm not really sure and I'm not all that concerned with it for some reason.

EDIT: Nope. There's no way I'm letting this get to me. This is exactly what I want. No good or bad here. It's happening.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ugh, this better work. I'm counting on this to work, big time. I don't have a ton of options left. I don't have a ton of patience, either. :no


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've never wanted to strangle a dog this bad in my life before:blank


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_booo booooooo boooooooooooooo....I don't have what to do :|
So dark outside. 
_


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

can't breathe....


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Caffeine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so lame I almost went to the gay pride today, just to see some skin.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Today I saw someone casually apply chapstick to the inside of their nostril. Is this a common thing?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just earned my dream job. So excited/nervous. My last 10 of school and uni and work has all been to achieve this, feels amazing!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> Today I saw someone casually apply chapstick to the inside of their nostril. Is this a common thing?


Maybe they just missed?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Just found a stash of mirtazapine in my drawer. I must have forgotten about them. I just took one there and man am i sleepy. Night


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Just earned my dream job. So excited/nervous. My last 10 of school and uni and work has all been to achieve this, feels amazing!


:clap :squeeze


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> Just found a stash of mirtazapine in my drawer. I must have forgotten about them. I just took one there and man am i sleepy. Night


life is a dream on mirtazapine. In a sick way, I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

my head feels fuzzy.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I swear my mind is so ****ed up I can never find comfort in anything again. I just want to die.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My mind is like a small country town: it's wary of strangers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Nobody gives a **** about you. It's like SAS chat clique or whatever the ****


:fall


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

My car has been running on empty for 2 weeks now, even when I put petrol in its never enough to stop the light from staying on. Its taken some real ninja moves to get this far, I'm basically playing dance dance revolution on my pedals just to hopefully not get stuck somewhere randomly. I really need a job.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Woke up today with a headache, maybe I shouldn't use the massaging thing on my head. :|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Emma Watson looked amazing tonight and Kristen Stewart had me turning the channel at one point because of her awkwardness on the stage:um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Music to sleep to.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Hockey fills such a gaping, empty hole in my heart 

I need it back so badly. It's my crutch in life... If all else fails, if everyone leaves me, there's still hockey. I was still watching the Canucks this time last year.. The season ended way too soon this year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

CoastalSprite said:


> Hockey fills such a gaping, empty hole in my heart
> 
> I need it back so badly. It's my crutch in life... If all else fails, if everyone leaves me, there's still hockey. I was still watching the Canucks this time last year.. The season ended way too soon this year.


That's how I am with baseball (sports in general, I guess) at this point in my life. There's not much else that I can rely on to distract me from myself on a daily basis. I'd go crazy without it (well, I think I'm going crazy anyway, but it's slowing the process down a bit, at least).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Listening to a song that reminds you of a certain important person from your past is simultaneously kinda nice and kinda depressing.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

anonymid said:


> That's how I am with baseball (sports in general, I guess) at this point in my life. There's not much else that I can rely on to distract me from myself on a daily basis. I'd go crazy without it (well, I think I'm going crazy anyway, but it's slowing the process down a bit, at least).


I don't know how I fell so much in love with it, but it's probably one of the best things to ever happen to me (I'm not even embarrassed to admit that :|).

If only I could develop a passion and love for something else to get me through my summer days. Don't know how I'm going to survive the next three months... Maybe the thought of hockey in the fall lol.

Just one day at a time..


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_būmbūmčiakačiakačiumčiumčiuuuuuum
The weather is better than yesterday <.< and my hair look better! good good.

_


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

You got to fix yourself before you get into a relationship that you think will make a feel better and happy.
Being in love does not solve your SA...it might for a while but it will come back full force. Only then you will realize that you have deep issues and it wasnt from a lack of a relationship.

Do I make sense...idk.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I never used to wear hats besides Tuques(Beanies) & now I find myself wanting 2 _"M-1951 Style Field Caps"_ & 2 _Crochet Tuques(Beanies)_ in addition to the 2 _Brims_ I own now. Times change I guess


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> Just earned my dream job. So excited/nervous. My last 10 of school and uni and work has all been to achieve this, feels amazing!


Congratulations!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

One of my parakeets learned how to say hello :0


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Just earned my dream job. So excited/nervous. My last 10 of school and uni and work has all been to achieve this, feels amazing!


:boogie congrats.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have an odd obsession now of comparing my life to the NES version of super Mario .


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't sleep. As usual.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't even remember what these were for, I just remember everyone throwing them at each other. *nostalgia*


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Ventura said:


> I have an odd obsession now of comparing my life to the NES version of super Mario .


How's it compare?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mark101 said:


> How's it compare?


Sorta the whole theme of going threw obstetrical and when you think you finally got the thing in your hand, it tells you sorry wrong place -- and you still have to keep searchin'.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I can't even remember what these were for, I just remember everyone throwing them at each other. *nostalgia*


haha we had these in schoool D:


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It's 8:35am and I am still up *sigh*


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I can't even remember what these were for, I just remember everyone throwing them at each other. *nostalgia*


throwing? must of been PE.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stretches, crunches, & curls...2 reps each


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :fall


Sorry. I will refrain from posting while in that mindset.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> throwing? must of been PE.


Ah yes, I remember now. PE. The square ones were the bases, the thin ones the bats, and the little ones were the balls. The big cube was the trophy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Why?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can't believe how free I was laasnight in the ER, never been so expressive. I screamed t everyone one them..I tryed to make a run for it, bolting down the halls, then the police, parametics, & nurse strapped me downgoig & shot some sleep drugs up me.

Blah still can't type right. My mind went to mush.

All I wanted was a friend, to feel human, & not invisable.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

The Professor said:


> life is a dream on mirtazapine. In a sick way, I actually enjoyed it.


Mirtazapine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Why?


Welcome BACK!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I can't even remember what these were for, I just remember everyone throwing them at each other. *nostalgia*


One thousand, one hundred eleven blocks.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

srschirm said:


> Welcome BACK!


From where?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> From where?


I hadn't seen you around in forever.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So I'm thinking of getting a middle name. I have a particular one in mind that I think is pretty brilliant. Unfortunately, I know two people with the same name, which is sort of off-putting. Don't want to deal with the judgment that will undoubtedly come my way as a result.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

first time I've played basketball in my life and i was the best player on the field. finally found a sport that I'm naturally good at. 

330 days to go.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

There's a Hank brewing inside me. (Me, Myself and Irene)


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

my nephew is soooo cute


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

"Peaches & Cream
I need it cause you know that I'm a fiend
Gettin' freaky in my Bentley limousine
It's even better when it's with ice cream
Know what I mean, peaches and cream"


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My neighbors are trying to kill me

Must stand guard with ar15 fog horn flares and other such things. no joke.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I woke up really early this morning. It was still dark and I heard thunder that was super loud. I mean, it was like a thousand times louder than normal. Then, it started raining hard. I enjoyed it, though. That was the perfect time for it to thunder. It sure didn't last long unless I just fell asleep not long after. Maybe that's why.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I'm so jealous...omg....not good :no
I just hate it....
But how I can be jealous....I don't know anything....really.
Stop it, Alina!!!_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been having so many strange dreams lately


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I wonder if anybody can tell I'm outta my depression funk and happy again?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ugh, this better work. I'm counting on this to work, big time. I don't have a ton of options left. I don't have a ton of patience, either. :no


Nope, still too hard. I'm not sure if knowing that's_ not_ an allergic reaction makes me happy or sad. On one hand I'm in the bracket that can't handle the side effects, but on the other hand at least that's what's supposed to happen. D:
And I'm going to willingly do it again. Yep, desperate.
Plan C!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got back from swimming in the pool. I swam laps around it and it felt nice for a change.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Im going to make a list of people who I think are cool, which means if your not on the list, your not - is something I dont do 

and yeah everyone has an ego somewhere.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm such a procrastinator. I have 2 days left to renew my drivers license. 

...I don't wanna!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I've been having so many strange dreams lately


Same.

---

Wow. I'm incredibly oblivious and insensitive during conversations sometimes and it's taken me this long to realize it. :um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I always get headaches after sitting in traffic.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Just earned my dream job. So excited/nervous. My last 10 of school and uni and work has all been to achieve this, feels amazing!


That's wonderful to hear, I'm proud of you. 

-

Gah, today is hard. :<


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I accidentally left my apartment keys in the door. I seem to do that about once a year. Only at this place no one bothered to knock on the door to let me know. At least no one took them, hah.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

my little piggy likes to be nakey


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

I could really use some motivation to start accomplishing things. Or even some motivation to get out of bed.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gumusservi said:


> I could really use some motivation to start accomplishing things. Or even some motivation to get out of bed.


BOMB!!!!!


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> BOMB!!!!!


:hide


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gumusservi said:


> :hide


No no no.
You're supposed to jump outta bed and RUN!

Not hide under the covers!


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> No no no.
> You're supposed to jump outta bed and RUN!
> 
> Not hide under the covers!


Will I be able to escape before it explodes?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gumusservi said:


> Will I be able to escape before it explodes?


Too late


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Good move Gamie. Nice way to scare the crap out of this poor girl. Shame on you!


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Too late


At least I didn't bother geting out of bed. :boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gumusservi said:


> At least I didn't bother geting out of bed. :boogie


Actually, you got out of bed when the bomb blew you off it.

But, you wouldn't remember that... being a ghost and all.


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Actually, you got out of bed when the bomb blew you off it.
> 
> But, you wouldn't remember that... being a ghost and all.


Eh, no use worrying about what I can't remember. Bye, now. I have to go have fun being dead.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gumusservi said:


> Eh, no use worrying about what I can't remember. Bye, now. I have to go have fun being dead.


Glad I can give you some motivation Casper


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't tell if I have onion breath.


Someone come and give old berry a kiss.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, that was embarrassing. I was talking to myself and heard my sister come out from the bathroom. I'm sure she heard me. My room is like right next to the bathroom.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, that was embarrassing. I was talking to myself and heard my sister come out from the bathroom. I'm sure she heard me. My room is like right next to the bathroom.


Just tell her you're trying to scare the stink away.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Where's Half-Life 3? :|


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm so good at killing threads :cig


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm so good at killing threads :cig


hehe that smiley is funny :b


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

While solitude isn't easy, it's probably best for me. For now anyway. Guess I just need to remind myself of that when I feel like this.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

R.I.P Eduard Khil


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG there's a kitty in this game and it follows you around, eeeee. <3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> OMG there's a kitty in this game and it follows you around, eeeee. <3


Playing Minecraft?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> OMG there's a kitty in this game and it follows you around, eeeee. <3


Torchlight? (Or as Ospi said, Minecraft. Forgot they added kitties)

Also, it's been just over a month since I bopped my bologna. Since I partook in the five finger knuckle shuffle. Since I threaded the needle. Since I walked Willie the one eyed wonder worm. Since I went white water wristing. Since I went...

Okay, I'll shut up. :hide


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that I am older, I'm shock at the music my parents let me listen to as a child. 

"And when it comes to eating peaches, shorty we don't play
So all the ladies in the house if your peach the ****
Put your hands in the air represent your click 

Absolute filth, yet I can't stop bumping this :stu


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Eating is so much fun.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Edit: Congrats on graduating  *e high fives*


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

chose the perfect day to stay home~


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Horror movie logic pisses me off. I can never get into them because the characters are so stupid


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

my left eye has been twitching for like 3 staight days


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Found myself thinking several times during my shift today.. This is no way to spend my summer :no


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

edit/ delete/ edit/ delete.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Bigoted, or big goated?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

RIP trololo man


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Strange to think yesterday I toured London by car, going by my old place and the Olympic stadium, and now I'm stuck in bed again.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Playing Minecraft?





GunnyHighway said:


> Torchlight? (Or as Ospi said, Minecraft. Forgot they added kitties)
> 
> Also, it's been just over a month since I bopped my bologna. Since I partook in the five finger knuckle shuffle. Since I threaded the needle. Since I walked Willie the one eyed wonder worm. Since I went white water wristing. Since I went...
> 
> Okay, I'll shut up. :hide


It's actually just a Facebook game. I'm not a real gamer. :b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_fuuuuck this bunny is eating my slippers :afr

_


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i can't tell you what I'm doing today because for starters, if this info gets into the wrong hands, it could get me and like half my platoon killed. or worse, captured. :roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9:30 AM and I'm still up from last night :E


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> RIP trololo man


This cuts deep :um


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ The ease with which I despise people due my lack of understanding them requires no appraisal, it happens at the speed of light. The real challenge in this life is learning tolerance & to love despite what makes you hate others ~

~ In other news I'm disappointed I didn't get to ride home in the rain as I had hoped but I quite enjoyed the cool, grey, gloomy weather. Almost got into an accident too, was ripping down the sidewalk & a guy was so close to opening the passenger door of a car before I passed. I would have been so damaged if I hit it, someone up there was watching over me in that moment ~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> 9:30 AM and I'm still up from last night :E


10:30am ........


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Blood draw/test today Yay :blank


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

It's your fault for making room for excuses and allowing sh*t to get to you.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

They say that you don't have to be ugly to have social anxiety, then this also applies for intelligence then, you don't need to be smart to have SA then.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I had another dream about being attacked by tigers last night. Yep. Tigers are totally the new sharks.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Missing something I haven't even lost yet.

Well, now I know why I seem to lead a busy lifestyle... I never leave enough time to do _anything_, whether that be getting to a place or finishing a project. Then, when I realize I'm screwed, I panic and rush like all hell has broken loose. :/

Wish I could decide _not_ to think about something... But that poses the problem of thinking about it. Methinks it's time to read.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

uh oh looks like **** went down in the "show off your body" thread. 

Aw, I miss all the drama.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Bipolar weather...It's cold today :eek


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Given that I'm still surviving each day of this depression I wonder how long I'll endure when I arrive in hell before Satan gets fed up with me. I suspect at first he'll find me amusing, then a pest, then he'll really burn me proper


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm getting a solid six hours of sleep lately.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

And then one day you find ten years have got behind you.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cessna seven one four juliet ex-ray cleared to land runway three two, wind 147 at 13


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Creation date: 01-08-2007, 06:19 AM Posts: 71,406 Views: 1,402,506


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strange. I've been eating lunch around 3 p.m. lately for about a week now.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

my mom is trying to take me to the doctor


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

So lonely right now!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This was a bad idea. What if things go well?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have to organize a schedule for correspondence studies. I'll do the first lessons tomorrow.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish I could answer these questions how I want to, but they're not what people want to hear.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"One" is both unifying & divisive


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Given that I'm still surviving each day of this depression I wonder how long I'll endure when I arrive in hell before Satan gets fed up with me. I suspect at first he'll find me amusing, then a pest, then he'll really burn me proper


Look on the bright side, maybe he will kick you out.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I really have a true man crush on Carl Sagan. I now he's not with us anymore, So RIP Mr Sagan


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I want this.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

goddamn I need to stop telling myself I need new friends and actually get them. If only it was easier.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why does my cat think it's time to jump on my bed and tunnel underneath the sheets when I'm trying to make it? :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ooga ooga ooga chaka, ooga ooga ooga chaka, IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII I IIIIIIIIIII I IIIIIII, IM HOOKED ON A FEELIN'!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I need energy, energy to change my life, to do the normal things other people do.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

we've just found a newborn puppy during a patrol and decided to adopt him to our platoon. i think I'm gonna give him my spare tag.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have too many friends and I'm too happy
on opposite day.
:kma
There is probably an alternate universe where there is a forum for people with too many friends--a place for people who are suffering from HAPPY.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I have too many friends and I'm too happy
> on opposite day.
> :kma
> There is probably an alternate universe where there is a forum for people with too many friends--a place for people who are suffering from HAPPY.


In that same universe the forum is red with black, you have a lord sith avatar and world peace is pretty well spread.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> In that same universe the forum is red with black, you have a lord sith avatar and world peace is pretty well spread.


Wow. Mind=blown.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm basically Al Bundy with the house, wife, or kids.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I want this.


Good one. I like his other book of essays, too (the one with the essay about his experience on a cruise--that's my favorite thing he ever wrote, I think).


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The two websites whose members I trust the most to be harmless are SAS and CDC. I only trust the latter because it's mostly locals on there, and for some reason it makes me feel more at ease. 

That makes no sense because the folks on Plenty of Fish I interact with are local too and I don't trust them one bit.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

anonymid said:


> Good one. I like his other book of essays, too (the one with the essay about his experience on a cruise--that's my favorite thing he ever wrote, I think).


I've been meaning to read more of his work. My friend read Infinite Jest and said it was good, but it looks so long and intimidating--reading it would be like a long-term relationship. :lol Essays might be a better place to start.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> dotodotoodot


Oh my,I just realised the yoda in your avatar moves. :um
Allow me to reflect upon the severity of this awesomeness :afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I spent over 11 hours trying to practice for a song cover within the past 2 days -- I finally got a version now afraid to share the link ... I might just delete it. :bah


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh I see! lol


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

**** wasting all my time & energy on getting a drivers license. I'll put a gun towards better use.
Why am I still up..it's almost 6:00AM ..Ge..
I'm a strange person.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Look on the bright side, maybe he will kick you out.


Rejection from Satan? I'd say that's a new low but he inhabits the lowest realm, or so I'm told...I'm not what that is exactly


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i can't believe I'm gonna run in this heat. :roll

anyways, 329 days to go.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> Oh my,I just realised the yoda in your avatar moves. :um
> Allow me to reflect upon the severity of this awesomeness :afr


It's not moving. Are you on the pot? :um


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_







_
_Uuuuuuuf_

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Homemade tacos = orgasm on a plate


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Missed the transit here due to the stupid Oregon weather. grrr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

12pm and I never went to bed last night :wtf


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It's beautiful outside. Perhaps a walk is in order. On second thought, maybe the beach too. Bit hesitant to go to the beach though... The last experience was not a good one.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"...now if a 6, turned out to be 9..."



Hiccups said:


>


So cool!



IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> Why do I fear dying alone, yet like solitude?


A question many have & will continue to ask


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Chips and salsa...Yummmm


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Brownies and such


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I've been meaning to read more of his work. My friend read Infinite Jest and said it was good, but it looks so long and intimidating--reading it would be like a long-term relationship. :lol Essays might be a better place to start.


Yeah, I'd say the essays are a good place to start (he has some good short stories as well). Like pretty much any really long novel, _Infinite Jest_ is great in some parts but a bit of a slog in others.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Sometimes it just hurts to watch the human race.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

holy crap I just found out I'm not gay! Wow.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


That is so awesome. 

The weather outside feels really good today. I was going to feed the dog and really wanted to sit outside but I don't have the courage to.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I came to post a random thought, then I got distracted by that video of Venus crossing the Sun. Now I can't remember what I was going to say.

Oh well, it's probably for the best.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That is so awesome.
> 
> The weather outside feels really good today. I was going to feed the dog and really wanted to sit outside but I don't have the courage to.


Stop it with these. I had my telescope all set up with filters and nothing but clouds!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I get my one year review at work tonight. I suspect it'll say I need to show up more often & be a little more patient on the forks so I hit a few less things. If I'm lucky I'll get a raise, though I doubt it'll be significant enough to have any type of major impact on my cheques overall

*Note:* I'm actually not a bad driver, rather, there are a lot of stupid situations you're expected to navigate on a nightly basis


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I want a yorkie so I can name him/her chibi ^_^


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The TOLL guy and I are buddies now, he has delivered me many textbooks and took my poop away somewhere. So I guess it's okay if he sees me in my dressing gown? It's too cold for normal clothes.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish I could show anger more easily. I need to just burn some bridges. **** you, but have a nice day buddy!

Im going to make new friends now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There are people camped out at Chick-fil-a for the opening tomorrow. In this heat they are crazy.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I found Waldo today.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't be bothered to do anything anymore


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm wondering if I should completely shut myself away from people online.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, this is lovely...seriously, can I go one night without a massive fail occurring?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I need to use a different user name on a dating site.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes, you just have to laugh about it. Haha.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

This is all such a joke at this point.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope that's not contagious. Keep yer drinks away from me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

That awkward moment where one realises that one has no brain and can only express oneself with cliches and memes.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Case Closed is such an underrated anime....


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Man now it's boring again. Should I lay down or not...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

on my way to my old basic-training base to do a presentation about third generation rockets to some officers. beats getting fried in Gaza. and I'm gonna waste another day. yay.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg looool
crazy night O_O
CRAZY CRAZY CRAZY

_


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

castlevania how did I ever grow up without you?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

When will I learn to wear a cup at all times. You would think that by now I should know that the universe loves to give me a randomly swift kick to the balls.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For some reason I like _Tim Horton's Cinnamon Raisin Bagels_ more after I've frozen them then reheated them in the microwave, bizarre!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ I'm considering putting cake in the microwave for a bit. Not sure if good idea...

-

It seems like if I catch up on something I get behind on something else. *Sigh*


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Everything tastes better between toasted bread.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

eeee


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ffff


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

1pm :roll


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh my dear god... it's a double rainbow outside! :eek


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've become such an angry, bitter person underneath it all






"I'm a rage-a-holic! I just can't live without rage-a-hol!"

Homer Simpson​


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Oh my dear god... it's a double rainbow outside! :eek


We had a beautiful one last summer, it was the first time I seen a double rainbow, it was breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Giving pets human names is the cutest thing ever. I love my little Kevin cuddy bear.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> We had a beautiful one last summer, it was the first time I seen a double rainbow, it was breathtakingly gorgeous!


That sounds awesome! This was the first time I've seen one too but it's all gone now... replaced with like sunshine and a clear sky, who'd want that over a double rainbow. :no


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I always hope for 100m runners to collide with someone after the finish line.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's weird that I received 2 replies to texts I sent & one text from an old high school buddy in quick succession suddenly. Apparently 2:00pm local time on a Thursday is the time to text here


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I always hope for 100m runners to collide with someone after the finish line.


That would be a highly amusing finish to close races, lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Oh my dear god... it's a double rainbow outside! :eek


...but what does it mean??

I've witnessed a double rainbow once in my life, and only a year ago. You would think that if you've seen a rainbow, a double rainbow wouldn't be a big deal, but it was! It looked really cool. I took pictures but misplaced that memory card.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> We had a beautiful one last summer, it was the first time I seen a double rainbow, it was breathtakingly gorgeous!


You're in eastern Ontario right? We probably saw the same one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

the cheat said:


> You're in eastern Ontario right? We probably saw the same one.


Nope, lol. I'm a long way away from there, out west with the cowboys in Alberta. Cool you have one too though, maybe it stretched countrywide, haha


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Nope, lol. I'm a long way away from there, out west with the cowboys in Alberta. Cool you have one too though, maybe it stretched countrywide, haha


I could have sworn I read something one time that said you were in Ontario...but I am a chronic so I could very easily be mistaken. :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I could have sworn I read something one time that said you were in Ontario...but I am a chronic so I could very easily be mistaken. :b


I lived in Montreal for a year & went there briefly again last year so you may have seen that, haha. Chronic can play with your eyes sometimes though, I know that all too well, lol

"Red, red, red, redder than red, said I'm redder than red now"


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Canadian Brotha said:


> That would be a highly amusing finish to close races, lol


I was watching this about an hour ago - Diamond League in Oslo. I'm slow, but I probably could have posted it about a minute after it happened, youtube is that quick.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sigh,I hope everything is okay.  I'm finding it hard to distance myself from this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I was watching this about an hour ago - Diamond League in Oslo. I'm slow, but I probably could have posted it about a minute after it happened, youtube is that quick.


Awesome! I wonder if he could hop over her like a hurdle at that pace? lol Seems pretty likely but why would he, no better way to end a race than running in a nice blonde! haha Would have been great if she threw the flowers up in the air jumped into his arms, lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay finally some bids on my current batch of ebay items. Everything's coming up Laithouse!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm starting to be really picky about people's portrayal in media... Maybe there should be change.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The new SimCity sounds good. Too bad it doesn't come out until February next year.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When my bedroom window is open I regularly hear the kids playing outside in our building's courtyard shout something that makes me laugh or smile, it cute!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Breaking News in Cincinnati.
In Northern Kentucky, two semis and a car were involved in an accident on I-71/I-75 (a portion of road where two Interstates are together!). One of the trucks was carrying Hungry Jack brand pancake syrup.

Now here's the clincher......

The closest exit is......BUTTERMILK PIKE!!!!! :haha


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh great, now what thread am I going to post in to degrade myself? :stu


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

nanowrimo is my new husband...oh my jesus.... and princess tutu is girlier than sailor moon...and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

_I said ooh girl
Shock me like an electric eel
Baby girl
Turn me on with your electric feel_

*nods head like a dork*


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok. I feel a tad better now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Where have all the years gone? I want them back :blank


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lalala ain't no man can have my heart because I'm marry myself. I never have love for a ***** Im'a bout my monay....heh...rap...

Anywho, 2,000 post! :yay wonder if I'm considered a "regular" user/poster.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

If tubby people love flavor so much, why not just chew & spit (I don't mean purge, just you know..spit into a cup).

Maybe the calories still get absorbed through the saliva & cheeks & all that..but, only like 10% I would think.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I skip washing my face one flipping day...and I find a bump -_- grrrr.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

******************
77,000th Post! 
******************​


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

How did time go by so quickly? I opened up some forum topics to read around noon and I still haven't gotten around to reading them :blank


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bawling on the phone to my mum.. fun fun!! Not.. Dammit :/


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

All that hard work and no money to show for it. This sucks


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

There's an old broken down Ford Mustang off the highway a fews miles down. I would L-O-V-E to be able to purchase it and restore it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I ate so many sour skittles that I may need to call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I'm drunk off of apples and coca cola.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

It's gonna storm tonight


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

pita said:


> I ate so many sour skittles that I may need to call in sick tomorrow.


I believe that's actually the dictionary definition of "Win-Win".


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I got stuck in master quest again >.< geesh this game is wonderful yet frustrating at the same time....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

"Nattō, fermented soybeans, is a traditional Japanese food, and is widely known for its rich
protein, pugnant smell, and sticky, cob-web like consistency."

..Sounds...appetising. :b


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonder what the chances are of the baby rats going for snake food if I gave them to the shop. 
Wonder if thats just somthing my mom says to keep me from breeding them. Well, they haven't had babies yet, but I miss them at that stage. 

Thinking about it..but who buys rats nowadays, in this town.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Temperature dropping in Summer is odd.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

...Did Luongo find out via Twitter, or does he really read CDC? Good god please not the latter


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if the rafters in the garage are strong enough?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Received race schedule and steering wheel button lists....this is all becoming so real now. Less than a week before I start my dream career..


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

It is best to not to post my comments in the religion vs. atheism threads. Remember what happened the last time. :twak


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I accidentally swallowed an orange seed. I hope an orange tree doesn't start growing in my stomach.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_^ lol.

Ooook....he was worried if i'm dead LOOOOOOOOOL really. :sus
_


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

If you got my phone number.. why arnt you texting me? girls :roll












avoidobot3000 said:


> I accidentally swallowed an orange seed. I hope an orange tree doesn't start growing in my stomach.


Reminds me of its always sunny and eating the apple skins and seeds being poisonous.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I wont get in, and it huts so bad now that i want it, i really want it.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Deleted some people from skype. fuuuuck i feel bad that they had to talk with me :blank_


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I almost translated a sentence today. Woo!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i just realized it was friday


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it really necessary to play that dancy Euro-pop music in the little features of Euro 2012? Personally, I think not but maybe people out there actually like it, lol



pita said:


> I ate so many sour skittles that I may need to call in sick tomorrow.


I'm so out of the loop when it comes to things happening in the modern world, I didn't even know sour skittles existed until a few months back, lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mention of these skittles this morning made me stop in the confectionery aisle at the shops today, I ended up with m&ms xP


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

A few months ago, I went through an intense self hate & deleted all my pictures off the computer. I had a few left on my laptop..it broke..won't start up.

I just realized all my photos except for the few on photobucket, are gone. Makes me feel kinda good.

Now I shall burn the baby photos, forget my past, & live in the "now".

Heyyyy..now when I die, no photos of me will be at my funeral. :teeth


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i almost lost a night-vision goggle. that was a close one.

327 days to go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I messaged 2 different gals on POF, not really sure what to expect or how to go about this at all honestly. Anyway I can now say I tried it if nothing else comes of it


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Today would've been my two-year anniversary with my ex.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is it really necessary to play that dancy Euro-pop music in the little features of Euro 2012? Personally, I think not but maybe people out there actually like it, lol
> 
> I'm so out of the loop when it comes to things happening in the modern world, I didn't even know sour skittles existed until a few months back, lol


We truly live in a magical age.

Also, probably not necessary to play that dancy Euro-pop!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

http://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Naturist-Social-Group-For-Men/events/67654902/

: |


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

pita said:


> http://www.meetup.com/Toronto-Naturist-Social-Group-For-Men/events/67654902/
> 
> : |


No spots left.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely's random thought just made me suddenly depressed :/


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Earlier there was this adorable bird in my yard. My dog spotted it and sprinted at it. The bird tried to fly away but my dog jumped up and snatched it out of the air mid-flight. I then watched her shred it. Cannot be unseen.


Damn. I'm a bird lover...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Damn. I'm a bird lover...


:hug Me too.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

The gremlins are running rampant.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

A man approached the Dali Lama working at a pizza place and said, "Can you make me one with everything?"


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I just need to say it,..... ;OOOOOOO




The Professor.....Dave.....LOVE THIS SONG.

can you believe it.... omg......:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr
he likes this awful thing.
SHAME SHAMEEEEEE
_


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel like I should get off the Internet and spend more time with people face-to-face.. But I don't want to. :/


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _I just need to say it,..... ;OOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine!

should I tell them what you like?


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

My god-brother is so effing cute with his fat cheeks and excessive slobber


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

The Professor said:


> Fine!
> 
> should I tell them what you like?


_:um:um:um:sus:sus:sus hmmm OK SAY IT _


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a balloon. Do you have a balloon? I have a balloon. 
My balloon is red. What colour is your balloon? 
... BANG! ... 
I have a string. Do you have a string? I have a string.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My cat is meowing for food..there was a little bit in there and she ate it now she wants more. What a fat cat.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Just earned my dream job. So excited/nervous. My last 10 of school and uni and work has all been to achieve this, feels amazing!


Just seen your post now - wow, congrats, well done man! I am delighted for you :boogie :boogie


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it's kind of funny when people like weird pages on facebook. According to the Town Crier (aka my facebook news-feed), a friend of mine recently "liked" Tampax's page. lol but why? 

I mean, don't get me wrong. I enjoy tampons as much as the next menstruating lady. It's just that liking their facebook page is a bit...I dunno...awkward. :um


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Just earned my dream job. So excited/nervous. My last 10 of school and uni and work has all been to achieve this, feels amazing!


Awesome man! Best of luck with it all!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't wait till those Target stores open in my city. Zellers is always so unkempt.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> Just seen your post now - wow, congrats, well done man! I am delighted for you :boogie :boogie





kiirby said:


> Awesome man! Best of luck with it all!


Thanks guys much appreciated. Fly out to across the country for my first race weekend on Wednesday. Scared/excited!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish I had a gun so I could shoot myself in the head.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Loveless said:


> I wish I had a gun so I could shoot myself in the head.


Aw don't say that..


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dubstep can go back to where it came from...Oprah's wallowing﻿ butthole.

Aphex Twin comments.

:teeth


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## gumusservi (Jun 3, 2012)

And so it begins.


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im really depressed. 
im lonely.
I have nothing better to do


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

There ain't no one here at this time of night there ain't


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

meganmila said:


> My cat is meowing for food..there was a little bit in there and she ate it now she wants more. What a fat cat.


I just realised that I read your post incorrectly but I think you'll get a kick out of this picture anyway.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

strawberryjulius said:


> I just realised that I read your post incorrectly but I think you'll get a kick out of this picture anyway.


Pretty accurate.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanted to nap for longer because of the Euro 2012 games which start at midnight. 1 hr siestas are the best thing ever though. I feel great.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not stubborn.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Dubstep can go back to where it came from...Oprah's wallowing﻿ butthole.
> 
> Aphex Twin comments.
> 
> :teeth


^QFT


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- What a day of sports we have on hand, 2 Euro games, the Stanley Cup Series, & the NBA series

- In others news out of the blue while chatting with my dad on skype he says to me...

*Dad:* "your uncle in England thinks you should meet a pretty young gal he knows, he'll message you with the details".

*Me:*"if she's English I'll have to get on a plane, haha"

*Dad:* "we'll arrange that if necessary"

So now I may end up having another reason to go to England other than their football & great accents


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

why is my body always in pain ?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I just realised that I read your post incorrectly but I think you'll get a kick out of this picture anyway.


Haha..that does seem correct.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Would people here stop calling women ****s. It's just degrading and some don't even use it correctly. Just stop people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Clearly all that work was in vain, how unfortunate


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My jaw hurts so bad. Whyyyyyyy??

I'm dying, aren't I?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> My jaw hurts so bad. Whyyyyyyy??
> 
> I'm dying, aren't I?


Stop Chewing Tobacco.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone has someone, surely.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Stop Chewing Tobacco.


But I can't get enough of the sweet sweet taste.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I just realised that I read your post incorrectly but I think you'll get a kick out of this picture anyway.


It's funny cause it's true. :yes


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I just realised that I read your post incorrectly but I think you'll get a kick out of this picture anyway.


Cute. I have two cats.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh dear whatever there happens to be out t here in the vast cosmos. Help me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

the cheat said:


> It's funny cause it's true. :yes


Have two cats. Very true lil


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

It's almost 2, I have no appetite and I haven't eaten anything since around 4:30 yesterday afternoon. I also need to work out today. Yup, I'm gonna die any day now...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i think I'm gonna fit my gun with a trijicon sight. the mepro is starting to get on my nerves. and the mars is just...so yesterday.

325 days to go.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

little brother: nah you can't put whipped cream on that...wait yea you can
me: dude, you can put whipped cream on anything
lb: anything?
me: yes...anything 
lb: are we still talking about food?
me:.........sure.


can you believe that he had no idea what I was talking about ? giggle.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

OH MY GOD. OH MY GOD. OH MY GOD... -_- This kid needs to go the hell home soon so I can have my living room back. Also still haven't eaten anything.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Luckily I have high pain tolerance...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i can't think of anything random, my mind has gone blank. i hate it when this happens, it's like when people say "think of a number, any number" - all i can think of is letters.. so many letters.. A Y F U G U O V... and sometimes symbols like &... oh how i love ampersand


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

With my sudden interest in hats I've concluded that the style for me is going to be crocheted ones


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Bad headache right now, probably gonna lie down. Or not.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If it weren't for the cold weather and need to socialize with my coworkers this job would be heaven-sent..


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the house to myself for the entire night. Finally!


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I made red velvet cookies from cake mix :b bless sweet jesus.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington said:


> I have the house to myself for the entire night. Finally!


Fap marathon?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Fap marathon?


Yup.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington said:


> Yup.


:yay


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope tonight will be fun


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

How the heck is Dilla still releasing beats?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I forgot.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

The human mind is like a fortress with its gates unbarred and unguarded and ideas feed on it like a parasitical virus even before the host realises its being tampered with.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Man I'm tired


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Worst judges ever, worst decision ever.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

I really hope our roof doesn't fly off or something..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

SweetNSour82 said:


> I really hope our roof doesn't fly off or something..


Me too. Our roof is pretty secure, but I hope yours doesn't fly off. :b Perthian? :high5


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Me too. Our roof is pretty secure, but I hope yours doesn't fly off. :b Perthian? :high5


Haha yep!  Thanks, I'm just a scaredycat!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_whoooooooooooooooah, STRANGE night haahaha
I WAS TALKING WITH HIM ;o ON MIC.... WHOAAAAAAAAAH_

aries: angriest a*sh**e award
taurus: number two and loving it award
gemini: superficial nervous wreck award
cancer: crybaby emotionpants award
leo: egotist extraordinaire award
virgo: petty perfectionist award
libra: indecisive "individual" award
scorpio: secretive ba*****d award
sagittarius: expert exaggerator award
capricorn: condescending parent award
_*aquarius: complete weirdo award* :mumi'm not weird at all, biiiiijfj please _
pisces: idealistic idiot award


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm still a ten year old girl when it comes to all things sexual.


I don't like how things look down thur.
I can't even count how many times I've cried because I had to do the sex - even with my ex's.
All I think about is what I could be doing - baking, purchasing, computers, ect.
I laugh at how awkward the act is - nothing particually unusal about it. I'm like - How hilarious that would be if someone farted..even while trying REAL hard to get into porn videos, I end up laughing at random thoughts like those.
I get too introspective when watching porn, I feel bad for them, they look so out of place & sad. I know it's just in my mind, for all I know they could ACTUALLY enjoy it..but I just can't fathom how someone can enjoy it. It's a room, with two random people boppin eachother..how strange.
That's why I joined the 18+ group. I don't want to be so weirded out by it all, so I'm trying to get a glympse into the world & find out if there is anything that I may like about it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Seems this forum has really changed since I first joined. Not talking about design, I'm talking about posts.

Maybe it's just the effect of human evolution. Or maybe it's me that has changed.

I think it's time to get back into the real world... I have a door that leads there... I should use it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh cramps.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Vodka is not my drink.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The last time I kissed a gal before dating one from work a few months back was at the end of high school. Hopefully I can cut that spell in half this time out, lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

If Barbie is so popular, why do we have to buy her friends?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Come on raffa!!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Bah! Traveling is terrible :bah


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Why did I drink MORE alcohol after having three pints of beer?

Hangover: I deserve you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There's a cat sleeping on my lap but I really need to go shower. Decisions!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm starting to think I actually enjoy being hungover, and I really really want to make it rain someday.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

friggin six hours without power.. _*makes dinner at midnight*_ -__-


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I like to think hangovers are part of the drinking itself. Forget your problems, just concentrate on the hangover and how bad it is. Then you don't have to go back to thinking about the previous real problems.
> 
> Oh, and of course not trying to say you have problems. I guess I'm just talking out loud here.


Focusing on the hangover has been a useful activity today!

I like your thinking.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

he was so cute.... dang it


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

There's not a whole lot to say when you've said it all before.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Every day's a baby step.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

someday im going to rent an ice cream truck and drive it around.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I wonder if swimming laps in the pool is a good way to lose weight on your arms. :idea


I heard it makes your boobs bigger.lol but its a great way to loose weight.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

What should I eat next?

And what vitamin should I take with that meal??


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I really did not need to see those photos of Shauna Sand getting plowed on the beach.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my. I didn't know that. Mine are already big enough. :um lol


lol! you never know though, they might shrink :yes


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Thinknig of going for a walk in the light rain.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> I'm going swimming! :lol


:lol have at it !


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My best friend from high school, who I haven't talked to in over 5 years, messaged me on Facebook to tell me that one of her friends was browsing her friends list on there and saw me...wanted to know if I'm single. :blank

"Uh, yep, I'm single...for a good reason...I'm insane..."


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Why can't I dance as well as most black girls? :con


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Seeing a therapist in three days. Should have seen one three years ago.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish I'd stop waking up so late.

I should probably go to be earlier. That probably has something to do with it.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't been in this much physical pain since like..ever. 

Codeine don't fail me now. I need your magical pain relieving super powers.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It all makes sense now.
That's a lie, it makes _partial_ sense.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

It's against the law to burp, or sneeze in a certain church in Omaha, Nebraska!


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Why can't I dance as well as most black girls? :con


you are not alone.lol


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

In Natoma, Kansas, it's illegal to throw knives at men wearing striped suits


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ you mean it *is* legal to throw knives at someone not wearing a striped suit?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Apparently the universe could be cyclical. If that's the case, maybe I'll be here again 13 billion years from now but with a different hair cut.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

steelmyhead said:


> Apparently the universe could be cyclical. If that's the case, maybe I'll be here again 13 billion years from now but with a different hair cut.


It could also be infinite in size. If that's the case, you're here now, you've already been here, and you'll be here again...with an infinite number of different haircuts.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

mark101 said:


> In Natoma, Kansas, it's illegal to throw knives at men wearing striped suits


Damned nanny states, it's political correctness gone mad, it is.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mott's garden cocktail is soooo good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh lookie a decent mood. I've been waiting for my mood to swing around to this all day. I'm about to go to bed! Didn't this also happen last night?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Who wants to lose 10-20lbs with me by end of month.






:teeth Does that show still play anymore? I never watch t.v.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is that 10-20 lbs between the two of you or individually?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm thinking individually.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> Who wants to lose 10-20lbs with me by end of month.
> 
> :teeth Does that show still play anymore? I never watch t.v.


You don't have 10 or 20 pounds to lose.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I need someone to sally forth on adventures with and stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It would be nice if out of the blue this week I met a gal who could casually make me believe in myself & I could do the same for her


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I've said all I could. I can take actions and put myself on the line this time. But I've decided to put myself at the mercy of fate. I'll let it be. Whatever will be will be.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It would be nice if out of the blue this week I met a gal who could casually make me believe in myself & I could do the same for her


I would wish that upon you. I could think of nobody else more deserving.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I would wish that upon you. I could think of nobody else more deserving.


Cheers man!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I think I can taste sound. No lie.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, looks like I won't be able to work on my dress.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Oh lookie a decent mood. I've been waiting for my mood to swing around to this all day. I'm about to go to bed! Didn't this also happen last night?


I can actually relate to that. I'd personally opt for the unshakeable mood all the time instead of just 2 hours of every day.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

only 36 hours until the first day of my new job.............


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

"Fap Fap Fap Fap" along with this icon:










Is listed under my facebook likes under "athletes". I find it very appropriate because it is true.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yay Oh look, it's another rainbow! :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I've said all I could. I can take actions and put myself on the line this time. But I've decided to put myself at the mercy of fate. I'll let it be. Whatever will be will be.


_"Que sera, que sera, que sera sera,
The future's not for us to see,
C'est La Vie, Ah Oui"_

Some song lyrics I have for a latin style song I wrote


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

What we do in life, is a pin prick in eternity.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Come on ladies, ride my tricky pogostick


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Boing boing boing


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Boing boing boing


lmao xD.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate how mental disorders are romanticised and that people actually think they're more special because they are disordered... all these "the eccentric but amazing artist", "the depressed philosopher", "the paranoid, bipolar, obsessive musician" ugh!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Biggest letdown of the century...the amsterdam tours being on the wrong dates  :rain :mum :dead :cry


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Murder all of them.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I swallowed it, accidentally.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


>


Ooh, I want a cat in a box and a cat that closes boxes on another cat.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I really want to run headfirst into a wall.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

so much rain, so much wind, so much ....everything 0_0 *breathes*.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so gullible and easily guilted into things. I know you were tired, but you couldn't have tossed me a little "Okay" or something? You're not helping me believe your story at all with little things like that. This ****ing sucks.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

strawberryjulius said:


> Ooh, I want a cat in a box and a cat that closes boxes on another cat.


I own 7 cats. I'll ship a few to ya.

You can even keep the box.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just want to read this perverted manga and be on my way. is that too much to ask ??


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Had my first driving lesson today. It took me half an hour to loosen up and not grip the steering wheel like letting go meant instant execution. Still, it was insanely cool.

My room took me nine hours to clean. Worth it? Not even a little bit... Oh well. At least my mom's off my case.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder if I can upload some new pics here now



Who said:


> I hate how mental disorders are romanticised and that people actually think they're more special because they are disordered... all these "the eccentric but amazing artist", "the depressed philosopher", "the paranoid, bipolar, obsessive musician" ugh!!


I wouldn't say I think I'm more special, however, without that association between the two I'm just another miserable bloke. Creativity is all I have outside of my misery(sad but true) and a decent number of the songs & poems I write are to express that misery so when someone asks how I am I can extend the courteous reply of "alright, you?" instead of "absolute ****" & proceed to go on a diatribe that has the potential increase the rates of attempted suicides.

*That's stated in dramatic fashion I know, haha*



Solar Eclipse said:


> Had my first driving lesson today. It took me half an hour to loosen up and not grip the steering wheel like letting go meant instant execution. Still, it was insanely cool.


I was like that during my lessons too & even now when I drive as I don't very often so it feels like learning all over again when I do. I think over time you loosen up as I'm quite relaxed driving forklifts


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_wtf, what's wrong with sas chat, i can't go in :no_


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Aphexfan said:


> Biggest letdown of the century...the amsterdam tours being on the wrong dates  :rain :mum :dead :cry


Aww! That sucks! I hope you still get to enjoy yourself there. 



MadeinLithuania said:


> _wtf, what's wrong with sas chat, i can't go in :no_


They banned you! :b Something IS wrong, maybe they're updating or something. :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^That Is Oh So Fresh^^^​


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i hope your ok :/


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

peril said:


> Aww! That sucks! I hope you still get to enjoy yourself there.


Brussels is amazing!!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I was like that during my lessons too & even now when I drive as I don't very often so it feels like learning all over again when I do. I think over time you loosen up as I'm quite relaxed driving forklifts


Hmm. Glad to see it's considered normal. It's not fun being that tense so I sure hope so.

------------
Wayne Rooney was only shown for a couple seconds and I couldn't help but notice he seems to have more hair than he did for FIFA 2010. :lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't don't don't


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

When are you people going to wake up? Seriously.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Is this real life? Weird stuff has been happening lately. Or maybe it's just me.


Actually, it's a parallel universe. Of course, it masquerades as the real one, otherwise there would be no point. How did you work it out?


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

how come people fall in love so easily in these mangas ? -_- really.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wax, a girl's best friend or should I say a leg's best friend.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Thanks guys much appreciated. Fly out to across the country for my first race weekend on Wednesday. Scared/excited!


best of luck, let us know how u get on


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Still "Unable to save image".

I'm 'bout to mother****in' rage... >:c


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Toppington said:


> Still "Unable to save image".
> 
> I'm 'bout to mother****in' rage... >:c


Yeah, it's annoying & has been a few nights now. I hope they sort they issue soon


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> ^^^That Is Oh So Fresh^^^​


Oh, I've seen this. Fresh Indeed. I try to dance like this when I'm drunk, but I usually end up knocking over a lamp or something. :teeth


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Oh, I've seen this. Fresh Indeed. I try to dance like this when I'm drunk, but I usually end up knocking over a lamp or something. :teeth


I've done that a few times myself with wine glasses while losing myself in drunken dancing, haha


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I miss using sign language with my friends at school


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone who would be desperate enough to date me in the future - I would do everything in my power not to hurt you in any way, I would like the same in return but I know that is too much to ask & I understand if you did. I just want to take care of someone in the best way I could. If whomever that would be, just stick around a little while until I can show the anxiety free me, then it would all be worth it..but I know that is too much to ask as well. 

So therefor I get nowhere, or noone.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

That wasn't as satisfying as I expected it to be. In fact, I just feel empty.

Well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to start thinking about something else every night as I try and fall asleep...but what? And how...?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone read "Quiet" by Susan Cain? I'm about to start it, seems like a fantastic read. Maybe even to many of us on here, a huge burden being taken off our shoulders. I'm excited to get into this.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Anybody that watches the Office, in one episode they say that Angela and Andy were together , from seeing a lot of past episodes I never seen any indication that they were together. I'm so confused..would anyone that watches the show explain?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm always dreaming and looking into the future, and doing things that make me happy in the present. I wonder . . . will my perspective change as I get nearer to death, will I start idealising the past for my joy? Or will I be able to accept death with greater ease as I get older?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Sleep deprivation is worse than being drunk.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Anybody that watches the Office, in one episode they say that Angela and Andy were together , from seeing a lot of past episodes I never seen any indication that they were together. I'm so confused..would anyone that watches the show explain?


Andy proposed to her in the episode where Toby left. They broke up cuz Andy found out Angela and Dwight doing things :yes

that show was great until Steve Carell left


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Pam parammmmmmmmmm, ok. He is just bluffing.....yes? :sus:um:afr:afr:afr

Om Namah Narayana_


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

about to post this ad on craigslist  maybe something good will come out of it?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why do I even bother signing in to Skype/MSN? :teeth 

Echo / Sound test - why wont you be my friend and stop ignoring me? :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Why do I even bother signing in to Skype/MSN? :teeth
> 
> Echo / Sound test - why wont you be my friend and stop ignoring me? :cry


:lol That's the only friend I have on Skype... I talk to her every day.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

There is one born every minute


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

This guy is way too good for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The Taking Of The Pelham 123 is a remake from 1974 & is on TCM as I'm typing this. It has the guy the plays George's father in Seinfeld & one of the guy from Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

New avatar too good !


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Two cats in the house. Stressful.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

twilight of the porn stars: an experienced male porn performer talks to louis theroux about how his career has affected his personal life and relationships, and then he shows off his wicked sick zombie-proof van.

edit: later on, he's about to shoot a scene with a young female performer. she mentions she's doing a bachelor degree in women's studies and psychology. he'd like to meet someone and start a family, but he's sort of too stuck in the industry to do so.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I know I'm slipping back into alcohol dependance but I really dont care, because nothing in my life matters right now. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I was bewildered for the longest time...yet the answers were so simply ~

~ It's official today, I'm Vancouver bound this summer! ~


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Here I sit. Anxiously awaiting my fate.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Andy proposed to her in the episode where Toby left. They broke up cuz Andy found out Angela and Dwight doing things :yes
> 
> that show was great until Steve Carell left


I must have missed those episodes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

meganmila said:


> Anybody that watches the Office, in one episode they say that Angela and Andy were together , from seeing a lot of past episodes I never seen any indication that they were together. I'm so confused..would anyone that watches the show explain?


Their relationship starts near the beginning of season four and lasts through about the middle of season five.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

These channels I'm watching it on are not really showing all of the episodes I guess.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi David! How are ya?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


>


"wut" By the way I like the song. but it brings back too many depressing memories.....


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

There's nothing to eat... Again. Shocker.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


>


:lol I actually found that on eBay the other day; surprised to see it here. The crap people put on eBay is sometimes good for some laughs. :b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_:blank:blank:blank
I shouldn't care about it. At all. But..... fuuuck.... I care. :rain
feel so bad now...and so unimportant and unwanted_


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Moving on feels impossible


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Now, I can no longer say that I've never been asked out on a date. 
Also, I can no longer say that I've never said no, when being asked out on a date.

0 for 1.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Going onto my third day & feeling free. Shall go a few more days, then start up a water fast. I forgot how liberating this all is.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

God, do I loathe turning in job applications. 

I always hate it when the person checks it out right in front of you and makes comments. That's when my SA acts up.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

At least you can. I went job hunting once and apparently I'm "overqualified" for what I applied for ugh.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

"Even on my weakest days, I get a little bit stronger." -Sara Evans


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

beautifully strange said:


> "Even on my weakest days, I get a little bit stronger." -Sara Evans


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope this Summer ends quickly.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

they will never tell those kids what the mystery flavor is...

poor children. corporations are just teases.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Tentative said:


> :lol I actually found that on eBay the other day; surprised to see it here. The crap people put on eBay is sometimes good for some laughs. :b


i'm hungry-


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well...that was a little awkward. I inadvertently flipped off the CVS cashier tonight.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ummm...I think she was just holding a brain.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hmm I should watch something tonight


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

pita said:


>


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

pita said:


>


http://www.thestar.com/entertainmen...7-family-only-learned-news-last-month#article


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Gogol Bordello just sounds amazing at this time of night and when you've had a couple of beers.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Tentative said:


> :lol I actually found that on eBay the other day; surprised to see it here. The crap people put on eBay is sometimes good for some laughs. :b


You mean ... unicorns don't actually exist? :um


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


Omgosh what is that comic called? I remember reading all of them when I was a teen. It's something ninja related . . .


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

White ninja! ok nevermind, I remembered it now. Carry on.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> White ninja! ok nevermind, I remembered it now. Carry on.


Yeeeeeah, though I changed the last frame as the original was crap. I kinda felt bad for a sec but... I mean no one will kno.. oh :/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> Yeeeeeah, though I changed the last frame as the original was crap. I kinda felt bad for a sec but... I mean no one will kno.. oh :/


I didn't know you changed it, until now.:b I hadn't seen any of the comics from the last ~8 years.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Ugh, I can't sleep.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_"...I may be Jesus, the second coming...though I don't like that term, ugh"_

My word, that is unbelievably funny! Absolutely Priceless! haha

Season 2 of "Laid",








​


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why aren't the HD streams working?! *sad kitty face*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

It's taken me this long to figure it out, but I'm pretty sure I know why I'm still losing weight so fast without starving myself despite being less than 30lbs from my goal. My body must be made up of mostly fat at this point. I have no definition anywhere because I haven't really worked out anything other than my legs in 2 years. There's not much muscle, so it's just pure fat that's kind of just falling off. I'm not sure whether I find this comforting or disheartening. I do know that I have to start with strength training again soon though. :/ Not gonna be fun.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I have to eat. I'm not hugry _at all _but as far as nutrition is concerned, my body has to be just about starving from living on eggs, tuna, cottage cheese and nuts.

Gimme a b_oh_nana and some vegetables.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

where the hell are my sunglasses?


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm hungry, but I am too lazy to decide where to eat and to actually get up and go there. xD 
I've been eating at the same restaurant every day of my life for the past 12 weeks (or more), because it is cheap, reasonably healthy, and close...and there are several secluded tables at which I can sit so nobody watches me eat. >.> But it is getting boring eating there.....


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I just ate an entire box of macaroni and cheese. 

Someone tell me they've done this before too so I can feel like less of a glutton. :<


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I just ate an entire box of macaroni and cheese.
> 
> Someone tell me they've done this before too so I can feel like less of a glutton. :<


I have. The first bowl is amazing. Half of the second bowl is also amazing. The other half I spend wondering why I ever decided to start eating it at all.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

when I get back from outer space I'm gonna punch *him *in his face


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

millyxox said:


> when I get back from outer space I'm gonna punch *him *in his face


That would be the best return from space ever. You could walk right past the press conference stage to him & smash him in the face! It would be the punch seen round the world, haha. He'd forever be know as the guy who felt the wrath of a spacewoman scorned! lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

au Lait said:


> I just ate an entire box of macaroni and cheese.
> 
> Someone tell me they've done this before too so I can feel like less of a glutton. :<


Basically the only way I eat macaroni and cheese.

That last spoonful makes me feel like a champion.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

​


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I just ate an entire box of macaroni and cheese.
> 
> Someone tell me they've done this before too so I can feel like less of a glutton. :<


You say this as if there's a lot of food inside that little box to begin with.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

That's weird. You sent me a message on FB and it didn't tell me. You lasted sooooo long in blocking me. *sarcasm*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I just ate an entire box of macaroni and cheese.
> 
> Someone tell me they've done this before too so I can feel like less of a glutton. :<


I have before.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

About to leave the hotel for the race track, my first day as data engineer has finally arrived!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow I'm so tired.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't follow the plotline to Days of Our Lives at all. Are Sammy and EJ married yet or what the **** is going on?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have no idea what the guy in the apartment above me is doing, but it is shaking the whole place...and it isn't music. Don't people have any respect for others? Ugh.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

One more post and I hit the "evil" mark 666. I guess at that point I can p** off anybody.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder, what do people _actually _think of me? :sus I need to work on my mind-reading skills.

On second thought, maybe it's better I don't know. :teeth


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

People never change.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

"God is great, but sometimes life ain't good
When I pray it doesn't always turn out like I think it should
But I do it anyway"
- Martina Mcbride


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Everyone else is moving on with their lives...
Why are they able to find happiness? What is so wrong with me? I'm really not that bad.
This always happens, and then I'm forgotten as usual. I don't know what I'm expecting...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I am so getting drunk on my last school day this friday..Heh.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I just want to say **** you to some people and burn some bridges. Even if I hate them, it seems it still beats spending my time alone. I really should go through with it soon though...with the amount of time I waste being angry cause of them.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

If you're female and have obvious facial hair to the point of it being inches long, WHY WOULD YOU NOT REMOVE IT? please cashier girl, nair it for all our sakes.


Also what the hell is wrong with me? Some of these new justin bieber songs I actually like..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When my bro & I are both working nights our respective greetings to each other are...

Bro: "Vampire Life!"

Me: "Rise & Darkness!"


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The Feminist Conspiracy is real, they are even trying to tear down videos games.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Why do so many people still fall for pyramid scams/multileveling marketing scams... it's not a real job. It's too good to be true. Your family/friends do not want to buy the useless product/s. Stop.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iota said:


> Why do so many people still fall for pyramid scams/multileveling marketing scams... it's not a real job. It's too good to be true. Your family/friends do not want to buy the useless product/s. Stop.


Because there will always plenty of gullible people who think they will strike it rich. Instead they are making someone else very well off.:yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

In two hours it's all about to change... I still don't know if it'll be for better or worse.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

NBK, I'm gonna be NBK forever just to see how long it goes. Though I have no doubts over whether or not I will BK, just you know, K'ing is fun.. or rather _will_ be fun.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm giving my two weeks on Monday, I will have no regrets, and it'll be one of the happiest days of my life 

...I've been saying this to myself for over a month now, but I mean it this time :um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I took me a few minutes to realise, but there seems to be a dead body in the background. Evil bunnies. :afr


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Toppington said:


> People never change.


People constantly change. Just not in the ways that we want them to.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Day 1 complete, tomorrow we hit the track!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

A group of religious types of different faiths were in a room. They ripped themselves into pieces.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Elad said:


> If you're female and have obvious facial hair to the point of it being inches long, WHY WOULD YOU NOT REMOVE IT? please cashier girl, nair it for all our sakes.
> 
> Also what the hell is wrong with me? Some of these new justin bieber songs I actually like..


The time, effort and pain are not worth it *just* so you can look appropriate to others.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

At month's end I've officially been at my job for a year, got the certificate saying as much on Tuesday night's shift. This is the longest straight period of work for me in the last 7 years I think



strawberryjulius said:


> The time, effort and pain are not worth it *just* so you can look appropriate to others.


Oddly enough this is exactly my mentality when I have a bad shave, get skin irritation/razor bumps & subsequently begin growing a proper beard or a 2 week scruff to give my skin some breathing space


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> The time, effort and pain are not worth it *just* so you can look appropriate to others.


Its pain and effort for a girl to remove a few 2inch long pubic looking hairs from her face? really now... ?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I want to feel loved, but I'm losing faith in that ever happening. Maybe I just have to do this on my own and not expect anyone to care about me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gummy bears soaked in your preferred liquor...I need to try that, preferably this weekend


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Some where fast dexterous, intelligent


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I have. The first bowl is amazing. Half of the second bowl is also amazing. The other half I spend wondering why I ever decided to start eating it at all.


haha yep. I was so painfully full afterwards. Yet strangely satisfied. Oh macaroni, why must you taste so good?



pita said:


> Basically the only way I eat macaroni and cheese.
> 
> That last spoonful makes me feel like a champion.


There is nothing finer than a macaroni and cheese related victory. :yes



falling down said:


> You say this as if there's a lot of food inside that little box to begin with.


It sure felt like a lot in my stomach.



meganmila said:


> I have before.


:high5


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just bought 5 pounds worth of Belgium white chocolate...let the binging begin opcorn


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

5 more weeks until another much-needed vacation. Renting is so much better than hotels...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

For you sweetheart, it's a dolla twenty five.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

McDonalds makes me happy.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

pita said:


> Basically the only way I eat macaroni and cheese.
> 
> That last spoonful makes me feel like a champion.







Anyway, yeah, I've definitely done the eat-the-whole-box thing, too.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

the cheat said:


> For you sweetheart, it's a dolla twenty five.


Tollbooth Willie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ A wasp almost got into my apartment, damn near freaked, managed to get it away, lol ~

~ In other news I called a 4-0 win for the Spaniards over the Irish to my Spanish coworker when I left work this morning & unless they get one more I'll have been right ~


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Music is the love of my life. Oh iPod, I need you more than ever right now. C'mon babe, let's go for a walk and leave this all behind for awhile, shall we?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

AmericanZero said:


> Music is the love of my life. Oh iPod, I need you more than ever right now. C'mon babe, let's go for a walk and leave this all behind for awhile, shall we?


_"Music Sweet Music, I Wish I Could Caress,
Manic Depression's A Frustrating Mess"_

*Jimi Hendrix*

_"Who Knows It, Feels It"_

*Bob Marley*


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Minstrels, skittles and M&Ms. This is the kind of thing I get up to when I have time off work...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Formspring you *******, why don't you tell me when I have questions in my inbox anymore?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Drinking rockstar for breakfast is becoming too normal.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Eating buttered popcorn with ice cream tastes AWESOME


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Where did god come from?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I took me a few minutes to realise, but there seems to be a dead body in the background. Evil bunnies. :afr


Oh wow....hmm maybe he's just sleeping.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Where did god come from?


Over yonder...like me



rweezer36 said:


> Reading a self-help book is like reading the dictionary while slitting your wrists.


*Self-Help Book:* _"To do what you fear you need only take deep breaths before, during, & afterward"_

*Reader:* _"hmm, now that all my life's problems are solved I think I can finally kill myself"_

^^^If I could draw I'd make that into a comic^^^



whiterabbit said:


> Minstrels, skittles and M&Ms. This is the kind of thing I get up to when I have time off work...


Those companies ought to hire you & make a commercial with you at your job desk creating that image. Your boss could walk in, ask what you are doing, proceed to fire you in front of coworkers. Then some random guy from those candy companies(who just happens to be there) could say he's sees your talent & hire you on the spot to make said commercial you're acting out

Sorry, sometimes my mind wanders, lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I should probably nap soon, since I haven't slept since Tuesday.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

For some reason, I like this curse I heard on SpongeBob:

"Eye of newt and frozen Shark Skin Slab. I hereby curse the Krusty Krab!"


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Those companies ought to hire you & make a commercial with you at your job desk creating that image. Your boss could walk in, ask what you are doing, proceed to fire you in front of coworkers. Then some random guy from those candy companies(who just happens to be there) could say he's sees your talent & hire you on the spot to make said commercial you're acting out
> 
> Sorry, sometimes my mind wanders, lol


haha, or maybe they should hire you as an ideas man.

By the way, I've been eating these in mixed handfuls for the past half hour or so. Don't try this at home.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I should probably check what the cats are doing downstairs. :no


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

"Knob wobbler"?

New favourite insult.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

How long does it take a retard to realize he's retarded? I think I'm retarded :/. Lemme ponder on this one hurrr ferrrr awhile. See if we can't come to a verdict.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My furniture is going to take up 1/4 of that bedroom. Literally one corner. And I don't really wanna buy a bedroom set. There's nothing horribly wrong with what I currently have it's just I downsized a ton to fit in here. Now I feel the need to upsize! What am I gonna do with all that space - cartwheels? :stu


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

People to reply to. Where do I begin? :eyes :fall :hide

Yesterday, an unknown number rang my phone. I threw it in the closet it and closed the door. :teeth With one cowardly move my SA had regressed about 10 years. Pfft phones. It's like a stranger storming into my room and yelling: "TALK TO ME NOW! TALK TO ME NOW! TALK TO ME NOW! TALK TO ME NOW!"


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Are there any forum sites for people who are naturally very "strange" & out of touch with reality? I need that.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> My furniture is going to take up 1/4 of that bedroom. Literally one corner. And I don't really wanna buy a bedroom set. There's nothing horribly wrong with what I currently have it's just I downsized a ton to fit in here. Now I feel the need to upsize! What am I gonna do with all that space - cartwheels? :stu







so many activities


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ba doam boam boam, Lollipop Lollipop, oh lolly lolly lolly. Lollipop Lollipop, oh lolly lolly lolly. Lollipop. La Lollipop.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> so many activities


This movie: :rofl

Ironically, I sleep on a bunk bed. :um
Wish I still had the other bed that came with it!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It never ends. Year after year after year. I'm done with this. I need out ASAP!


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Ah ****, my birthday's coming up...
Usually I'm actually happy about my birthday, but I have no idea what to do about this one... :blank

Dang, I dunno if I want chocolate ice cream.. Maybe I'd prefer raspberry or something... >.< There's no way I'm changing my mind now!


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to look my boss straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, d***less, hopeless, heartless, fat-a**, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey s*** he is! Hallelujah! Holy s***!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man my internet sucked today, it was slow and at times would disconnect and connect after like 10 minutes. I hope this is just a one time thing, or a once in a while thing


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could quit everything this summer and just drink beer and do nothing.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> I wish I could quit everything this summer and just drink beer and do nothing.


It's hard work! You'll need a hammock-- trust me, I'm an Australian, I know these things.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

To have Frank Sinatra - As I leave you softly, playing in the background as I'm dying sounds like the most beautiful thing - ever.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> I wish I could quit everything this summer and just drink beer and do nothing.


Quit everything as in work? 

I'm going bask in this while I can, since I can't find a job yet. I shall drink beer, blast my atmospheric vibes, cover myself in vasaline, & pretend I'm a mermaid. :boogie


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Quit everything as in work?
> 
> I'm going bask in this while I can, since I can't find a job yet. I shall drink beer, blast my atmospheric vibes, cover myself in vasaline, & pretend I'm a mermaid. :boogie


Yep.. Basically anything that requires responsibility from me. Right now I only plan to quit one job.

Haha definitely enjoy it hun.. I sure did  The summer after high school was awesome- I only had to work two days a week because I had an (easy) summer class to attend. That was the life :yes


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I just wanna have fun. I dislike taking life so seriously.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

AmericanZero said:


> I just wanna have fun. I dislike taking life so seriously.


Dawm me too..the good ol' days, before I became far too introspective for my own good. It's almost impossible to return, once you go into this sort of mind set. Though that's probley not your reasoning as to why you can't have fun.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never felt this carefree and relaxed in my entire life.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

On a serious note, fck being serious


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

omg what kind of freak-fest did I just see


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote of the night at work...

_"If I call you the wrong name, go **** yourself"_

Priceless! haha. I had me a good, good laugh when she said that


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fruit from the supermarket seems freakishly perfect.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I believe in you Sweden. You so can totally beat England.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Coke and icecream.. I can taste the nostalgia. Also prawns and garlic butter in toasted bread, why haven't I tried to do this before?!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This is the first morning in a week that I haven't felt intense pain upon waking up. So happy right now! :')


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Twix...the meaning of life. And chicken.

EDIT: Ahhh, nothin' like a blood sugar rush. Waiting on my crash so I can go back to sleep.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What is actually wrong with me? And what does anyone think is right with me? And what don't they see is wrong with me? And why? Isn't it obvious?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I hope my dad leaves soon. I just want to relax.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hot pockets to damn hott


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't change my mind, my mind changes eye


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

is the internet an interest?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Come on people! what the hell are well doing!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could know if someone might think I'm good enough for them  Just so I can stop dwelling on it.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

You're wrong.

_______________________

Funny how none of these thoughts are very "random" hey?
They mostly seem pretty well thought out.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

All I want to become is sea creature..that would be my ultimate paradise. So carefree, so selfless, so free..so beautiful. This summer, I will do all I can to relate to them & seperate myself from my species. Animals & the ocean are so inspirational. I will die this summer & shine endlessly in other ways.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

this hoe thinks he can just come up in here and eat my twizzlers while i was working?? oh no. -_-


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I miss you so much already, and i shouldn't be allowed to. I'm so sad right now and I can't talk to you, I feel like I'm losing my best friend.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So it's come to this. The Octomom has made an adult film.

Truly we are living in the End of Days.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> I hate you. You made me google it. :b


What has been seen cannot be unseen. :'(


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I need a gun


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> I need a gun


what you looking for in particular? :twisted


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

How do you even begin to love yourself when you've managed to justify your hatred of every possible thing about yourself? If it's not healthy to "use" people by being happy that you mean something to them, then what am I supposed to do? What in the actual **** do you do when you can't love yourself without being loved by someone else? No one knows and no one cares. With good reason, I guess. It's not like I deserve to be happy at this point. I felt like this before, so I can probably get over it again with enough time and hopefully avoid doing this to a third person. Hating myself a lot more than anyone else this time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's just another fairytale I hope will magically be true upon waking one day


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I truly believe I'm randomly random in a random sort of way. I know that sounds random. Just saying.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Xtraneous said:


> I need a gun


Ditto. I'm in the process of getting a license. I need it. Now.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dang my stomach hurts and what usually takes care of it is about as a effective as an ice cube being used to cool down the sun.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm living off of Coffee Crisp Ice Cream tonight. Deal with it.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

If I had a boyfriend....he would be rubbing my poor feet right now.. -_-


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Vanilla bean ice cream + wine + dark chocolate = possibly the smartest thing I will ever make/do in my life.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*Pretty Female Store Clerk:* Excuse me baby can you reach me that.

*Random Thought In My Mind:* My first name ain't baby, it's Eastwinds, Big Daddy if you nasty.

:um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My sister's boyfriend proposed to her today. :|


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

"I am now 
In a world where I 
Have to hide my heart 
And what I believe in 
But somehow 
I will show the world 
What's inside my heart 
And be loved for who I am"
-Christina Aguilera


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> *Pretty Female Store Clerk:* Excuse me baby can you reach me that.
> 
> *Random Thought In My Mind:* My first name ain't baby, it's Eastwinds, Big Daddy if you nasty.
> 
> :um


haha :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> So it's come to this. The Octomom has made an adult film.
> 
> Truly we are living in the End of Days.


She's a stripper now or features around places. Hey she has I believe 14 kids...gotta do something :/

I'm hungry but I don't want to eat anything...my appetite has been weird.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's not even 10pm on a Friday night and I'm getting ready to go to bed. *sigh*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Urge to kill loud douchebags outside of my apartment...rising...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

What's the story with smoking in new york? I heard they have banned peeps from smoking outdoors? So where the fup can you smoke then? 

Just wondering as i'm heading over soon, don't wanna be deported, or worse still, fined!! (deported is prolly an over exaggeration, but still!) :blank


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Leave in a few days. I'm comin to getch yall americans. 

Bout time I go back to a place where I feel at least somewhat accepted, Seattle is the opposite of where I have been placed. I miss home.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I feel that being terminally ill would be the only excuse for my awkward and bizarre behaviour.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I love hearing drunk conversations as people come from the country bar down the street.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love when I have money to buy stuff.... it was fun buying stuff today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This bear would rip my face off, and yet, I still want to climb up there and save him. :blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^lol


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, you will care about me once I'm dead. You will regret all the hurt you forced upon me then you know..or not.
I will pretend though. I wll pretend.

I want to look so withered & emaciated before I die..still at eighteen. I'd love to look like I belong in a concentration camp..just sunken in cheeks, a pure walking stick figure..yes..then you will care..or at least notice my existance.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm kind of disturbed by how dependent I've become. It wasn't even this bad with her, but I think that's because she didn't really cling back nearly as often. But you actually encourage it... There's no way this is going to end well when it finally does for good. I know that much now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Off to Kentucky for a week of caving.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

When I first joined tumblr I made a bunch of gifs from Marilyn Manson videos. So every now and then a few MM fans start following me. I always feel kinda bad for them, because I am now at a point in my life where I post primarily pictures of baby ducklings.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the kind of friends who take you to a gardening exhibition on a rainy saturday afternoon. I feel blessed.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

it's to early for this...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

EastWinds said:


> *Pretty Female Store Clerk:* Excuse me baby can you reach me that.
> 
> *Random Thought In My Mind:* My first name ain't baby, it's Eastwinds, Big Daddy if you nasty.
> 
> :um


Lol!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Living Young, and wild and free x)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Have heart my dear, we're bound to beeeeee afraid, even if it's just for uh, few days...making up for all this mess


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i just made it back from hell. and I'm gonna have to return to that ****ing place tomorrow, again. ugh, what a miserable existence!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Even if you cannot hear my voice, I'll be right beside you dear...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Off to Kentucky for a week of caving.


Interesting. There are caves in Kentucky? We have a place here called "Lava Beds National Monument" with 20 or so different caves or Lava Tubes t o explore


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

bad day..


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

"Let me ask you something. If someone prays for patience, you think God gives them patience? Or does he give them the opportunity to be patient? If he prayed for courage, does God give him courage, or does he give him opportunities to be courageous? If someone prayed for the family to be closer, do you think God zaps them with warm fuzzy feelings, or does he give them opportunities to love"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If I had bet on today's Euro games I'd be in the red right now, lol


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I am...who? what? NOBODY. NOTHING. 

Just a super-chameleon who's only talent is to adapt to whatever the world wants me to be...whoever they want me to be...whoever YOU want me to be. Even my dreams are in third-person perspective. You wanna hear a joke? I'm your comedian. You want a dose of philosophical wisedom? I'm your Emerson. You need a spiritual lift? I'm your Jesus.

So tell me, who am I today?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Somedays I'm convinced that everyone around me are wind-up, robotic humans. They all seem the same..so..souless & empty & vague..It surprises me when I run into someone who "pops" or show a bit of down to earth, personality.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Birthday Cake Oreos are kind of a let down. I expected them to be amazing, like a party in my mouth. 

But instead they're more like a party that I'd have in real life. Only a few people show up, the conversations are awkward, and afterwards I'm left with a slightly uneasy feeling in my stomach.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I think I'm falling for a girl, but she doesn't want to commit. I'm really torn right now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh goody its another Saturday night and I have nothing to do. I think I'll go stare at the wall for a while.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

huh said:


> Oh goody its another Saturday night and I have nothing to do. I think I'll go stare at the wall for a while.


Get a lamp and make shadow puppet's. Give them names and character traits, maybe some alcohol, and all of a sudden...you're at a party.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't even go one day without completely losing it anymore, can I?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

****ing Murphy's law!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Becoming increasingly apathetic, just getting to a point where I don't give a care what happends at this point. I realize that all humans are about is getting a high from drama & wanting more & more because they are so tremendously troubled & lost insided themselves. 

I am on the path to purity. I cannot prospur when humans are in my life. Simple as that. 

You can only be tossed around & judged so many times. Eventually you stop caring as much. So thank you everyone for bringing me so "low", you cannot bring me down with you much longer.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

OMG. Jigsaw puzzles are fun. The government needs to regulate this ****.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

"The meek shall inherit the earth" - Best statement ever.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm just not going to care what people think. I enjoy being in my room so **** it. It's best not to care.  I love this attitude. **** yea.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"Only 28 people showed up so far. That's so sad." I don't see how this would offend them... I was disappointed so few came, not scowling at the ones who did for coming :um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> OMG. Jigsaw puzzles are fun. The government needs to regulate this ****.


I know, I know. :no I can spend a whole weekend on them.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've listened to electronic, ambient, country, rap, swing, alternative, & freak folk - all in one day. Everything but dubstep & mainstream.

Wonder who else does this.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Can we skip Sunday? I really need the house to myself again.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Life is just so ****ing good, isn't it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Life is just so ****ing good, isn't it?


I want what she's on.:yes


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Mother Earth, Mother Earth is dying,
and when it rains,
it means that beautiful ***** is cryin'


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Awwwwww whats in the box...? What's in the ******* box!?


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Lmao. I must be a giant d*** because words keep c*mming out of my mouth and I have no idea what the f*** I'm saying or doing. Jeez Kurt. Having issues are ya?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I really just want to be left completely alone for awhile in all my creepy glory. The things I would _feel_ if humans would just let me be in peace without nasty remarks & judgements.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> I really just want to be left completely alone for awhile in all my creepy glory. The things I would _feel_ if humans would just let me be in peace without nasty remarks & judgements.


Ever thought about living in the bushes?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Ever thought about living in the bushes?


More like in the mountains near by, with the cattle. I think I may finally just go for it this summer. Bring a camera & pretend I'm survivor man from that one show. Heh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> More like in the mountains near by, with the cattle. I think I may finally just go for it this summer. Bring a camera & pretend I'm survivor man from that one show. Heh.


You should, and you're lucky to be able to do it out there, because while you still get winter, it's not as bad as it will be when I eventually make my move into the wild in a few years, in northern Ontario. Brr.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

That foreveralone.jpg thing is so trendy and annoying, even a teenage girl who recently broke up with her 4th boyfriend uses it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Vanilllabb said:


> More like in the mountains near by, with the cattle. I think I may finally just go for it this summer. Bring a camera & pretend I'm survivor man from that one show. Heh.


I named a song after the idea of walking into the mountains alone never to return, a large dog your only partner in crime from that day forward


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Awwwwww whats in the box...? What's in the ******* box!?


Lucy did something in the litter box? :b


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

cabin fever is strong today, so ridiculous I don't even wann...


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

_Apples_, _bananas_, _rhinoceros_! I wanna hold your hand! Lucy in the sky with diamonds!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I believe I have finally reached a place that is devoid of all hope of attaining what I once thought was possible.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I am a ****-up. My life is ****ed up beyond repair and I don't have the mental capacity to fix it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm strange.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish I could completely drop my serious side. Life would be so much better if everything was a just a joke, easy to laugh at and move on to the next one.

EDIT: And I'm f***ing pumped for the series premier of Falling Skies tonight. I forgot all about that show...it's been like a year since the last episode. The end of the last season was amazing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought I got rid of this cold/allergy thingy...all I have now is a little bit of a stuffed up nose in one if my nostrils.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing when it comes to anything in life. What a load of wasted potential. It's not like I'm a dumbass. I'm definitely no genius either, but I could have done so much better than this. I don't know that I'll even have the will to do all of the work I need to when Fall comes. A real mess I've made for myself these last few years.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

just finished a 10 km run after barely sleeping for days, and it's so hot and humid that I'm dripping enough sweat to probably fill a half liter bottle. and on top of that, i did it with a pro marathon runner...i had to keep up with his stupid pace or I'd have felt like a slob. :roll


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I always knew I would spend a lot of time alone
No one would understand me
Maybe I should go and live amongst the animals
Spend all my time amongst the animals
And on the tracks I would go they lead to the sea
To be amongst the animals

lalala..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Someone ought log on to MSN so I can chat even though I haven't much to say at the moment


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

You can do this rosie **** yeah


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel sorry for the guys who drive those ice cream trucks, that music must drive them mad


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I love the feeling of not knowing what to expect when a big, bold number greets me as I log in.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone have solid knowledge of the technical aspects of music? If so, can you please help me.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f18/music-project-help-187756/


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

If it requires two batteries, but I only put one in, will it work half way?



I know the answer, just a dumb random thought I had today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Lucy did something in the litter box? :b


:lol No, thankfully that wasn't the case. It's a quote from a fave movie I watched again last night. Se7en, with Brad Pitt. It's his wife's head in the box...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Back to work tomorrow after being off for a week. Needless to say, I'm not looking forward to this. Or my doctor appointment almost directly after work.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I may actually be too old for Wayne Coyne in a giant bubble.

But I will agree that it's a good thing Wayne Coyne is not too old for Wayne Coyne in a giant bubble.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Eating mustard is probably a bad idea. I really need to do some grocery shopping.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> I want what she's on.:yes


Me too. Me... too...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I really am ashamed of how disgusting I look. It's embarrassing.
Luckily I can always find the perfect angle, lighting, etc. to make me look good in the pictures I post on this site.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

This is hilarious :lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

since I reinstalled this messenger on my computer I've been getting media BS crap popping up on start up that let's me in on celeb gossip. 1) I really don't care 2) I don't give a flying asterisk about any of you 3) f*** off and die 4) whatev. 5) you are not as special as you think you are 6) etc. Now to figure out how to remove this sh** from my start up. _*mutters copious amounts of asterisks under my breath*._


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Life is short and ends in an instant.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I swear this black lady who lives real close by has been out on her lil' porch yapping for two days straight now. I have heard her all hours of the day talking about Jesus and who knows what else. I always do hear her, sometimes at 2 AM, but this time... seems like she hasn't stopped one bit to go inside. She's so loud, goodness! Why can't you have some of your conversations _inside _your apartment?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

So drunk, but happy drunk. Need a cuddle.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> So drunk, but happy drunk. Need a cuddle.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Why do i always read Hadron's name as Hardon? and why is this :no smily moving so fast now? :no


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was just thinking of asking a mod if they should ban tumblr links that have porn/nudity to protect the site since 14 year old kids roam about here. I wonder if mezzoforte's banning was because a mod was bored enough to go to her tumblr. :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nevermind0 said:


> I was just thinking of asking a mod if they should ban tumblr links that have porn/nudity to protect the site since 14 year old kids roam about here. I wonder if mezzoforte's banning was because a mod was bored enough to go to her tumblr. :um


I think she actually posted nudes and I totally missed out


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

'What the **** am i doing with my life...'

lol someone's comment on a sick video. 

(i replied 'x2')


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I should plan my week.

I would be honoured if, one day, someone candidly took a photo of me on the train and posted it on hotguysreadingbooks.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

After this morning, I'm as confident as ever, that I don't want kids. A vasectomy is looking like a pretty good idea right about now :yes


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd like a running buddy. Any takers?!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

so many gunshots and explosions outside. can't i get a tiny nap in this disgusting room. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> so many gunshots and explosions outside. can't i get a tiny nap in this disgusting room. :roll


Wow. How are you able to be on here when all of that is going on?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perhaps I should stop thinking so much about life & try to live it


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow. How are you able to be on here when all of that is going on?


I'm on here using my phone. i can't even remember the last time i used a computer.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Whoa, banned? Why?


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing Lincoln kick some vampire butt.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I feel like playing monopoly.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Losm said:


> I'd like a running buddy. Any takers?!


Moi?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

huh said:


> I feel like playing monopoly.


Really? Me too
...
I GET THE CAR!!!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't feed the trolls. They just want attention.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Why is it that whenever a girl posts photos of herself online she's "just trying to get attention", yet if a guy posts photos of himself no one accuses him of the same thing.

When a guy makes a thread asking if he's ugly people are like, "Aw poor lil fella! His self esteem must be so low!" But God forbid a girl make a similar thread. The Attention Police will release the hounds, while shouting "She knows she looks good! She's just fishing for compliments!!!! Get her!!!!" 

If you're going to be so thoroughly bothered by people who post photos, at least be consistent with your buttrage.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

au Lait said:


> Why is it that whenever a girl posts photos of herself online, she's "just trying to get attention", yet if a guy posts photos of himself no one accuses him of the same thing.
> 
> When a guy makes a thread asking if he's ugly people are like, "Aw poor lil fella! His self esteem must be so low!" But God forbid a girl make a similar thread. The Attention Police will release the hounds, while shouting "She knows she looks good! She's just fishing for compliments!!!! Get her!!!!"
> 
> If you're going to be so thoroughly bothered by people who post photos, at least be consistent with your buttrage.


Although I do find this to be the case, from what I have seen here it seems to be the girls attacking other girls the most re. the attention thing, which is interesting.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

sanria22 said:


> Whoa, banned? Why?


She asked to be banned, in her own way.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> She asked to be banned, in her own way.


What?! I wonder why..


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I should relax and not worry about anything because.. "nothing really matters".


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Although I do find this to be the case, from what I have seen here it seems to be the girls attacking other girls the most re. the attention thing, which is interesting.


Yeah I've noticed that the most vocal ones seem to be other girls too. And yet they don't accuse guys who post photos of the same thing...idk it's confusing to me.

I just don't see what's so radically different between someone saying "I think I'm ugly" versus any of the other threads that are driven by low self esteem. Like, if someone makes a post talking about how they feel worthless and annoying, no one replies with "STOP THIS WE ALL KNOW YOU'RE TRYING TO GET ATTENTION YOU MONSTER!!!!!" And really, what's the difference between wanting to be reassured that they're not ugly and wanting to be reassured that they aren't worthless/annoying/whatever? 
Sometimes people just want attention b/c they're feeling bad, not b/c they just want their ego stroked.

haha sorry, I'm going off on a tangent now. :b Just upset that long time members are being driven off by recent accusations from the Attention Police.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like how I promise to do a billion things when I get home, and then I only do some of them and spend the rest of the time eating Doritos and feeling guilty about procrastinating.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

pita said:


> I like how I promise to do a billion things when I get home, and then I only do some of them and spend the rest of the time eating Doritos and feeling guilty about procrastinating.


Ohs noes...I'm doing this right now :blank Only it's tostitos and cheese dip, not doritos. I had great plans for tonight...but they were all in my head.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

huh said:


> Ohs noes...I'm doing this right now :blank Only it's tostitos and cheese dip, not doritos. I had great plans for tonight...but they were all in my head.


You have no idea how much I deliberated between Tostitos and cheese dip and Doritos.

In the end I picked Doritos because there was a cute boy in the chip aisle and I didn't want to look like a TOTAL pig, just a partial one. Amazing how life makes decisions for you sometimes.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Why is it that whenever a girl posts photos of herself online she's "just trying to get attention", yet if a guy posts photos of himself no one accuses him of the same thing.
> 
> When a guy makes a thread asking if he's ugly people are like, "Aw poor lil fella! His self esteem must be so low!" But God forbid a girl make a similar thread. The Attention Police will release the hounds, while shouting "She knows she looks good! She's just fishing for compliments!!!! Get her!!!!"
> 
> If you're going to be so thoroughly bothered by people who post photos, at least be consistent with your buttrage.





au Lait said:


> Yeah I've noticed that the most vocal ones seem to be other girls too. And yet they don't accuse guys who post photos of the same thing...idk it's confusing to me.
> 
> I just don't see what's so radically different between someone saying "I think I'm ugly" versus any of the other threads that are driven by low self esteem. Like, if someone makes a post talking about how they feel worthless and annoying, no one replies with "STOP THIS WE ALL KNOW YOU'RE TRYING TO GET ATTENTION YOU MONSTER!!!!!" And really, what's the difference between wanting to be reassured that they're not ugly and wanting to be reassured that they aren't worthless/annoying/whatever?
> Sometimes people just want attention b/c they're feeling bad, not b/c they just want their ego stroked.
> ...


I think the main difference is that it's the woman who decides if she will reject or approve of the man more so then it would be a woman being upfront about her feelings so it's more understood if a man feels insecure then a woman would, it's sexual dimorphism. Then there are the girls who will constantly seek reassurance of their looks, whether guys do this as well I am not sure, but I would be pretty annoyed if a guy did it. Or maybe you are posting pictures where you know you'll get backlash?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> I think the main difference is that it's the woman who decides if she will reject or approve of the man more so then it would be a woman being upfront about her feelings so it's more understood if a man feels insecure then a woman would, it's sexual dimorphism.


what


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I have nothing to put on my bagels. This is the Devil's work.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> She asked to be banned, in her own way.


0_o

I don't know what happened etc but from what I've seen she is a really nice, friendly and easy going person. Maybe just a bad day? Cornered into lashing out? I think it's a shame when good people get banned for having a bad day, if that is the case.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't figure out why no one ever responds to me. Is my profile boring? Do I need a personality transplant? Is my head too goofy looking? :con


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

huh said:


> I can't figure out why no one ever responds to me. Is my profile boring? Do I need a personality transplant? Is my head too goofy looking? :con


:roll

Have you seen my profile page? Sorry, I'm definitely less interesting than you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Twelve Keyz said:


> :roll
> 
> Have you seen my profile page? Sorry, I'm definitely less interesting than you.


Just to clarify...I'm talking about some online dating site thing, not the forums here  Unless you wanna link your okcupid profile and get a bromance started :teeth


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

huh said:


> Just to clarify...I'm talking about some online dating site thing, not the forums here  Unless you wanna link your okcupid profile and get a bromance started :teeth


:um well this is awkward...

Sure, we can start a bromance if you like :lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I think the main difference is that it's the woman who decides if she will reject or approve of the man more so then it would be a woman being upfront about her feelings so it's more understood if a man feels insecure then a woman would, it's sexual dimorphism. Then there are the girls who will constantly seek reassurance of their looks, whether guys do this as well I am not sure, but I would be pretty annoyed if a guy did it. Or maybe you are posting pictures where you know you'll get backlash?


:wtf


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I need some popcorn, lots of it. And a drink of lemonade.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

My beard grows stronger and stronger each day, soon it will be fully armed and operational.:evil


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

gah. Have an interview tomorrow. A student job with the government. Lil bit nervous.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

nobody cares :rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> Whoa, banned? Why?


She didn't do anything mean, however, she posted n00dz of some cam-girl in the "cutest girl" thread and nearly got the thread locked. She also made it clear that she was aware of the consequences.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I admire this guy from my university who used to have depression. I dont know his limit but hes been seeing counselor at the uni and he failed his last yr, or managed to get a 3rd degree. Not sure. Well now hes like traveling around the world on his own. 

I always admire people who keep going forward in life even when they have problems, but they keep trying and they reach for things they want.

It might take years to get to that stage but at least they got there in the end.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Somedays, I still get a little "shocked" that I have noone..even after this long. For some foolish reason, whenever I feel real low, I always think "Ohh it's going to be okay, I have _____ to lean on, I still have ______ to hold". Stupid little girl..you have a pillow..that's it, that's the way it always will be.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A nice hot bath is always welcomed... ahhh, so nice tonight it was...


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to be alone forever.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh the house is shaking again. You know what that means!!! -_-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I need to ban myself from FB games. :lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pockets are a great place to put things!

I need to do some meaningful posts sometime soon. I sound like Dr. Steve Brule.

FOR YOUR HEALTH.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, I did not lose both my legs in Vietnam, to serve hot-dog's to teenagers.

(You've got both your legs, Frank...)

Like I said, I did not lose both my legs in Vietnam!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> I don't want thoughts anymore.


Ditto..I don't want my unconscious thoughts to run my life no longer, why must humans be born like this?

I love how it's been raining almost everyday for the past few weeks. It's as if I'm not missing out on summer & that good, because lately, I just don't want to do anything.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Hey, I did not lose both my legs in Vietnam, to serve hot-dog's to teenagers.
> 
> (You've got both your legs, Frank...)
> 
> Like I said, I did not lose both my legs in Vietnam!


 :clap :teeth


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

How do I stop hating people when they are all garbage?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Kanye is a modern genius of production.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel so liberated today.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I need a haircut badly. But I would have to leave the house for that. On second thought, I can wait another week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Someone to cuddle with would be nice right about now

- In other news I just found out I can get passport photos done at the London Drugs around the way. I'll have to do that some time soon & finally have mine sent in for renewal


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

avoidobot3000 said:


> She didn't do anything mean, however, she posted n00dz of some cam-girl in the "cutest girl" thread and nearly got the thread locked. She also made it clear that she was aware of the consequences.


Oh. I see. :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Kanye is a modern genius of production.


Kanye is a mess and so is his girlfriend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to America! :roll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It took sooo long to figure out that Medicare Levy. My future tax career would be so much easier if you people stopped getting married/co-habiting with your partners and having children! Gosh, individuals are so much more simple.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I chopped off my hair and I feel like a totally new person. 

P.S. I loathe looking for work.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Speaking of work, today is my last day at this dreary job, FINALLY!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The person who cares the least controls the relationship.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

what will you do now?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mom, do you even care for me at all? I ask for fruit from the grocery store, because it's the only thing I'll eat at this point..came home..it was all moldy..:um Kay..never mind, it's not like I need it anyway. I'll just have some coffee.. :|
Thanks..I feel so special & cared for.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Telstra woman: How old are you, strawberryjulius?

Me: 21

Telstra woman: You sound like you are 15. *giggles*

She didn't even need to know!! :wife


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I am so nervous about seeing someone I don't need to be nervous about seeing. Seriously. I'm just a ball of nerves right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

fingertips said:


> what will you do now?


Working for a team in the V8 supercars (bogan central) championship.


strawberryjulius said:


> Telstra woman: How old are you, strawberryjulius?
> 
> Me: 21
> 
> ...


Pretty unprofessional of her! Unless it was kinda a joking situation between you both i dunno.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

trying to get rid of useless siht...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Working for a team in the V8 supercars (bogan central) championship.
> 
> Pretty unprofessional of her! Unless it was kinda a joking situation between you both i dunno.


I found it funny and she found it wayyy too amusing, haha. I'm so used to it now I think I'm beyond caring or feeling offended.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I found it funny and she found it wayyy too amusing, haha. I'm so used to it now I think I'm beyond caring or feeling offended.


I think if it's in good taste and not taking anything seriously it can almost be a good thing, nothing worse than talking to a grumpy sour puss over the phone so it's good she was in a happy playful mood.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have two random thoughts:










and


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The majority of insane people seem to be the happiest. I wish I could lose my mind completely. Forget about looks, my past, my future, people, relation****s. Total freedom.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm half-watching America's Got Talent and wondering what the hell "million dollar act" means? they keep saying that and i guess it means that it's an act worth paying money to see. 

There was this comedian that said about six jokes and one judge gave him a big praise somewhere along the line of "you were born to do this", really? you can tell that from about six jokes? :sus .....and i think a six year old tap dancer made it to Vegas.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Nevermind0 said:


> I'm half-watching America's Got Talent and wondering what the hell "million dollar act" means? they keep saying that and i guess it means that it's an act worth paying money to see.
> 
> There was this comedian that said about six jokes and one judge gave him a big praise somewhere along the line of "you were born to do this", really? you can tell that from about six jokes? :sus .....and i think a six year old tap dancer made it to Vegas.


The winner gets a prize of a million dollars, so "million dollar act" is another way of referencing a performance that could potentially win.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes when I'm making food, I leave the fridge door open and my dog goes and sniffs around. I don't mind, as long as he doesn't touch anything; for him, it's like going to a strip club.

FOR YOUR HEALTH.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I have no idea what I'm doing apparently :rain


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

**** being scared, I'm going to start friending people on here. *Creepy Grin*
:bat:door:duck


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_where is this damn result? WHERE? I need to know if i pass my english exam.... :mum
Oh... she is mad on me ;oooo wowowowowow, she said GO LIVE WITH YOUR FATHER..wowowowowo ;o hahaha, like always:boogie
_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The bruising has disappeared and the swelling is going down, still hurts a bit though.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I could swear this guy on Fox radio is the voice actor for Peter Griffin..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes you see 'stupidity' & instead of walking away you just lay down with it



pita said:


> I have two random thoughts:


My word, what a find that little comic is! Priceless!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I think my cat has given up on his cockroach mission.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've just fallen in love with jazz music once more! The renditions of "Hipnosis" by Jackie Mclean & Archie Shepp respectively are such beautiful journeys in sound! So glad I clicked on them on a whim


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm reading The Areas of My Expertise by John Hodgman. It's hilarious!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

wickedlovely said:


> The next skinny girl who calls herself fat in my presence is getting knocked out. I swear I hear this **** all summer long. -.-


I'm skinny fat... does that count? I have like 25% body fat even though I'm short and small.  boo.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> She didn't do anything mean, however, she posted n00dz of some cam-girl in the "cutest girl" thread and nearly got the thread locked. She also made it clear that she was aware of the consequences.


That's a weird thing to do..


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

My bunny feels so soft and warm on my lap, and I wonder when I will take a shower today. The kids outside are annoying.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

why am i wandering around in public with 3 magazines on my body and a micro-Tavor. i hate having weapons on me when I'm off-duty. I'm paranoid people are gonna think I'm a terrorist or something...guess I'll have to wear uniform all the time from now on.

315 days to go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perhaps I'll just dissolve myself in some solution & hope whatever I'm broken down into is better than what I am now


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

mmm sweet summertime summertime


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

my niece is like hellen keller she likes to feel your face if you get too close. she's a prodigy child ♥


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Time for popcorn dinner because I'm too lazy to do any grocery shopping.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

2... 2.30... .... ... 6...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

there.is.no.they said:


> 2... 2.30... .... ... 6...


You slept between 2:30 to 6:00 (3h 30 m) then from six to (?)


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> You slept between 2:30 to 6:00 (3h 30 m) then from six to (?)


nope, didn't sleep yet. was just too lazy to type the whole thing lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It's too bad you can't incorporate horns into punk music without turning it into ska.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** Effexor, AND Resperidone for that matter


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've learned that life is one crushing defeat after another until you just wish Flanders was dead.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm going through one of those doing-very-little-and-sleeping-strange-hours phases. i'm so terrible.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A man once told me friend that there are two things needed in life:

1) *****
2) a Boat

My friend asked, "A boat? Wouldn't money be better so I could buy a boat and also beer?"

The man responded, "The beer's on the boat!"

My friend smiled at the rationale and reality of this statement.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Now I feel like I may have sounded crazy in my blog that's why no one commented :/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I went to get some sandwich and have guest over (family that should be leaving 2nitee), left my laptop unattended for 1 minute for my niece to take a small glance over as I was re-grabbing my laptop, for her to say "You still use Myspace" , I looked on the page, it was an SAS profile I left it on.... Errr, I said "something like that errrr ops " *shuts sas tab quickly*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe I could get used to the idea of having a roommate. Maybe... As long as she isn't a giant partyer. If she is, I'll probably lose my mind and/or live in the library, more or less.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

so confused on what I'm doing next year...so lost.


----------



## Lesprit descalier (Jun 20, 2012)

If I ate myself, would I become twice as big or disappear completely?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been concentrating so well today. I have no idea why.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

don't let me rain on your parade.. I'm just a wet blanket pretty much, so sober and sedate. you should have fun more, wait, why am I saying this?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It would be cool if there was some way of getting sent to a random random thought.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_boom boom ciaka ciaka :boogie:clap
WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAH būm būm būm WHOAAAAAAAAAAAH :afr:clap:boogie
dubstep pack...OK. WHOAaaaaaaah būm būm wub wub wubwubwubwub :boogie
lalalala im dumb dumb dumbn WUB WUB WUB duuWUBmb DUUUUwubMB lalalala
_


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

19 days.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I keep staying up too late. I think I need to put that auto turn-off on my computer again.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if its the multivitamins, the working out again or finally playing some tennis, but hopefully I'm crawling out of this depressive funk. 



strawberryjulius said:


> I keep staying up too late. I think I need to put that auto turn-off on my computer again.


Isn't this the second or third time we have posted at exactly the same time? haha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope at least one of two items arrive this week in the mail


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I want a parcel in the mail too


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Boohoo.. nobody will play with me


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

*sends kaaryn a parcel*...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanna go see Magic Mike....hahaaa...too bad no one to go with..oh well internet time.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

They didn't claim their free cookie.  What kind of evil person would not want a free chocolate chip cookie?!


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I never noticed I have a light olive skin tone.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

just saw one of those ads that mar every single internet website now for Prilosec with Larry the Cable guy, in small letters underneath it says "Larry the cable guy is an actual user of Prilosec OTC"... somehow I'm not shocked that Larry needs Heartburn medication but what DID shock me was that somehow Larry the Cable guy can still find work...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

When will the self-sabatoge end?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> What kind of evil person would not want a free chocolate chip cookie?!


The devil himself I'd wager.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

that cookie must be poisoned.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The convenience store across the way sells incense(including pine scented ones) & lemons. I'm gonna get a lemon the next time I buy spiced whiskey & try it as a slight flavouring over top of it. And the incense are just a convenience instead of having to order online or go to the smoke shop


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

went to the beach today and my torso got completely burnt. it looks much better than its former pasty colour though...


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_i was playing bad.... always was in the minus and today ;O ...with lag...my res was 9-0 :clapAK-47 murmiau. I'm normal again !!!_


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think I'm slowly getting fatter.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll be 25 this year. I'm getting into that age range whether it's getting less & less acceptable to have excuses for not getting your life together


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

So the lesson of the day is "don't bully elderly women on a school bus".


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I just need to ignore them now... and later I will start to be very bad for myself...until i will be dead. I need normal plan, how I will do everything. It will be perfect and I even wouldn't have to kill myself.
_


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

If there is a god...... It's Carl Sagan


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

My past is everything I have failed to be


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry man don't use the 'twit'


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I do hoewver have a 145 in C-Band satellite dish (antenna) I am trying to use as a radio telescope with no luck


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

O__o I want........pie.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Why do the paws of dogs always smell like popcorn? Quick, sniff your pups paws & tell me they do not smell like popcorn. Ohh they will..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

If anyone else uses Google Chrome..anyone else having trouble with it? I'm just wondering if it's my browser or internet.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The only people who will know who I'm talking about will be sports fans in Canada, but I have a serious, serious, serious crush on Renee Paquette, the host of "Live @thescore"...mannnnn, I need to become famous so I can have a legit excuse for meeting her. 

Time to plan...how to get famous...hmmm...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ It's almost always vacant in my home. Tis vury peaceful indeed. 
Funny how my 60 year old parents have more of a social life than their teenage daughter.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I got the grade I wanted for math class! YEAH!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> If there is a god...... It's Carl Sagan


Weeeeeeeeeeell. Maybe. I mean he was a great history teacher for me. One of my favorite high school teachers to. He was very knowledgable. But not really quite enough to be GOD.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I graduate from cosmetology school soon and am getting really nervous. It scares me thinking about taking my state board test while people are watching me, judging how well i do and then thinking about afterward going out finding a job in a salon....it's exciting to finally get out of school but mostly scary for having to become an actual adult.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

beautifully strange said:


> I graduate from cosmetology school soon and am getting really nervous. It scares me thinking about taking my state board test while people are watching me, judging how well i do and then thinking about afterward going out finding a job in a salon....it's exciting to finally get out of school but mostly scary for having to become an actual adult.


Wish you luck. Promise you it's much better to do it now than wait years later to do something. It's easy... (my mom works in a salon btw).


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> Wish you luck. Promise you it's much better to do it now than wait years later to do something. It's easy... (my mom works in a salon btw).


Thanks, I hope you're right. It's scary knowing I'm going to be on my own as soon as a graduate. Right now I have my instructors there to help me and tell me what to do. Ive heard that I'll learn a lot more when I start in a salon but the uncertainty really makes it hard.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

They should make underwear that makes the wearer's butt look better--like a push-up bra, for butts! It wouldn't surprise me if they have already invented it in Japan.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Why do the paws of dogs always smell like popcorn? Quick, sniff your pups paws & tell me they do not smell like popcorn. Ohh they will..


lols so true.... I'm sure my dog thought I was weird for how much I'd sniff her paws, they just smell so yummy xP

_..


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I'd have a panic attack if my best friend had a new girl in her life. I'm anxious just thinking about it. I wish I weren't so insecure :rain


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Fuuuck, my mouse doesn't want to work :/ it barely works .:sus
I can't play counter-strike now :no bič. ;/

_


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Making my bed at night is like sleep foreplay.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

is winter normally this cold :s


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I got my year review & raise last night. The good news is I'm very much missed on the days I'm not at work. The bad news is the raise was only $0.30. That seems so dumb to me. Yearly wage increments ought to be a $1 flat, something to look forward to at least. Anyway, I shouldn't complain too much, the first cheque with the increase will seem nice, no doubt about that


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_lolol they should ban me _


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> If there is a god...... It's Carl Sagan


Speaking of Sagan, my boyfriend and I have been watching Cosmos on Netflix lately. Cheesy 1970s music aside, it's pretty awesome.



Perkins said:


> I got the grade I wanted for math class! YEAH!


Perkins you always post the best gifs. :yes And congrats on your grade!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

internet addiction :yay:


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Blasting music, IDGAF. Complain, pussies.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I figure that if you're going to spend money on a subway ad, you should probably spend money on an editor, too.










I love finding danglers in the wild.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My current wonderful Mid June weather WTF?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

pita said:


> I figure that if you're going to spend money on a subway ad, you should probably spend money on an editor, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Every time Paul Mitchell representatives come to my cosmetology school, they always manage to single me out and talk about my hair. I guess I can't blend in since I have big curly hair......:/


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

fries...nomnomnom.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Feast or famine with me. I was meant to be going to the cinema tomorrow with a friend, but now my other close friend has asked me to go out with her. fcuk! And the previous 3 weeks no one asked me to do anything. 

I hate letting people down


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It was refreshing to see the characteristic wide-eyed optimism of children at my brother's graduation. I hope they hang on to that for as long as possible.

Going to go out for a run tomorrow morning. I figure it'll help clear my mind. Being too tired to even think sounds tempting. Dunno how long it'll take to reach runner's high though... And hopefully I'm not as out of shape as I think I am.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A morning spent helping my mum with housework is better than FB games I guess.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a huge boner for Mozart right now.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

What if I'm not being paranoid and everyone actually hates me?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> I have a huge boner for Mozart right now.


that's funny, I was rockin' out to his music in my car today. It must've looked awesome.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> that's funny, I was rockin' out to his music in my car today. I must've looked awesome.


rocking....classical music.....lolwat.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Today I washed my hair and braided it...soooo it looks kinda bad.lol


and also, my dreads now smell like strawberries, coconuts, apples, and peppermint <3 (I like to mixe hair products.lol)


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I am sick of looking at myself. Staying away from mirrors is so helpful.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well slap me on the bottom and call me Sally... 

:con


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's so simple, socially appropriate, and yet I can't do it :blank


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> rocking....classical music.....lolwat.


As rockin as Mozart can be. Violins are hot. So are oboes.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate having to carry the pager from work over the weekend :blank I have to wake up early and I can't really do anything until all the stores are opened. fml.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It is easier to complain and stay stagnant than to push through your comfort zone and start making things happen for yourself.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

I've made three feline friends this week. I'm the cat whisperer.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

That awkward moment when you realize you mis click and put  at the end of a sad story instead of  and can't change it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I didn't think about sex so much.

Sex.

Whoops, did it again.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

You can do anything you, you lucky *******; you're alive. What's a little pain compared to that?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So, who's up for a game of knifey-spoony?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why the hell am I going to the sea. I get more than enough sunshine in "G-town". :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I got my Brita Water Filter Pitcher today. Yay for rejuvenated water! Rejuvi-Water!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I told my coworker today that my friend's boyfriend, the guy I was fretting about to him last year, turned out to be a total sweetie pie.

His reply: "There are no nice guys."

I told him that's not true, because I know some.

His reply: "I think I know more about guys than you. There are no nice guys, trust me- it's just appearances."

:um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Listening to fantastic music..

Also Mila is gonna be on Conan this coming week! I haven't seen them together since he was on NBC...so excited cause it's been awhile.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post #*77,777*! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

My hair came out abso-****ing-lultely awesome today, even without hairspray.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

grown children are our testimony on how much we sucked at parenting


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Our internet has been slowed down.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ex husbands should be neutered without anesthetic.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Are people allowed to have gross photos of naked male bondage in their signature? =/


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've spent most of my day learning backbone.js. It's actually pretty awesome. I never noticed that there were MVC like libraries out there for Javascript (my mortal enemy when it comes to coding).



strawberryjulius said:


> Are people allowed to have gross photos of naked male bondage in their signature? =/


Umm...say what? :um


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

you can have images in your signature?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm taking a week off next week. But I don't really have any plans....


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

What a fecking great run.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


> you can have images in your signature?


Sorry, I meant posted in general. Like a link to a tumblr blog..for example. :um


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wine: :yay
The moment I realise all the wine is gone: :rain
Listening to the song "All the Wine" after drinking all the wine: :yay


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^ aw, your so lucky!! I can't drink wine anymore. :sigh


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> grown children are our testimony on how much we sucked at parenting


I agree. They only want me for my money now. I always wanted children, so I wouldn't ever be alone. Then they grow up, I embarrass them, they left me, I broke, and I'm all alone. :cry


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

People
Are
Strange
Creatures

Thats all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love rainy days!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

MsDaisy said:


> I agree. They only want me for my money now. I always wanted children, so I wouldn't ever be alone. Then they grow up, I embarrass them, they left me, and I'm all alone. :cry


you're so right. people tell me they get better in their 30's, but i'm not seeing it yet. no offense to the 20 something people here, but my children in their 20's make me feel like this. bat:stu:sigh

i should have given them to the wolves.

sorry that my random thought turned into a random paragraph.  my bad.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

heh, I've accumulated enough bullets and magazines in my house to hold out a zombie-siege for like a month. :roll


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

chantellabella said:


> you're so right. people tell me they get better in their 30's, but i'm not seeing it yet. no offense to the 20 something people here, but my children in their 20's make me feel like this. bat:stu:sigh
> 
> i should have given them to the wolves.
> 
> sorry that my random thought turned into a random paragraph.  my bad.


not everyone is like that. I'd never take money from my parents. my mother begged me to take some money when i went to visit her in the UK after not seeing her for like a year. but i didn't. getting things for free disgusts me.

as for not being in contact with my family...well i can't lie, but part of the reason is that they embarrass me. although that's not the main reason.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Hadron said:


> not everyone is like that. I'd never take money from my parents. my mother begged me to take some money when i went to visit her in the UK after not seeing her for like a year. but i didn't. getting things for free disgusts me.


would you like to be adopted?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I always mess up some mundane detail. :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

chantellabella said:


> would you like to be adopted?


 trust me, you don't want to adopt me.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

It's 2.30 am. This better be a dream ... :bah 
If this post is still here when I wake up, I will be very disappointed! And tired, probably.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I want a smoke.:roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

_"Cornrow-a-licious"_


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have no identity.... :ahh


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:a
what does this face look like?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

*Ok Dave... calm down... She has Bipolar Disorder... It's not your fault... You did nothing wrong, other than opening your heart.*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This book gets more and more interesting the more I daydream. Maybe I should actually write it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I just realized that I'm not all that into Dexter. It's weird cause I do like that subject and theme of the show but I never got soo into it and had to watch it every week...hmmm.

Now Homeland and Shameless that is where it's at haha.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm woozy..............


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Did the ol' five finger knuckle shuffle for the first time in like a month and a half last night. What I was hoping for was never gonna come, so I figured why bother waiting anymore. All the people saying masturbation is horrible and causes our SA are a bit nuts, didn't feel any better in that whole time.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Another laptop adapter bites the dust :blank


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I like this medicine, my dreams are so vivid. All I want to do is go back to sleep and get back into it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> I like this medicine, my dreams are so vivid. All I want to do is go back to sleep and get back into it.


Remeron?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Remeron?


Oh no, Id never take that stuff, it will kill you. A friend of mine got me some Cat Piss Weed, its a little stinky, but tastes good, and it's really good stuff. It took a great deal of my pain away, and gave me an appetite. My bad, I've been off work sick for a while, it really helps. I'm not too fond of pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Oh no, Id never take that stuff, it will kill you. A friend of mine got me some Cat Piss Weed, its a little stinky, but tastes good, and it's really good stuff. It took a great deal of my pain away, and gave me an appetite. My bad, I've been off work sick for a while, it really helps. I'm not too fond of pharmaceuticals.


alrighty then :lol


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

The reason women force men to deal with bugs is simple. One, because they can. Two, because sending males into danger makes sense because you really only need a few surviving males to keep the birth rate up.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know why, I just feel like sharing this:

About 4 years ago, I was in a car accident that I should have died in. I attached a picture of my wreck below. My car was beyond totaled. It was smashed.
Long story short, I was on my home from work at 11:30 at night, and I fell asleep behind the wheel. My suv ended up flipping end over end at least 8 times. But, I walked away from that wreck with no more than a few cuts and bruises. The WORST damage to my body was a bump on my head about the size of an acorn. Or a golf ball, which ever of the two is larger.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^damn, you are lucky.

random thought: sigh, well there goes my coup. It's just not a winning battle. can't win em all.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess I'll have to accept that if I want to talk to people I'm the one who is supposed to send the initial messages all the time. Getting upset about it wont change the status quo.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

It's so cold today. I wish I could wear my dressing gown to work.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I guess I'll have to accept that if I want to talk to people I'm the one who is supposed to send the initial messages all the time. Getting upset about it wont change the status quo.


nnneeedddd hhuummaannnn iinntteerraacctttiiooonnn bbuutt mmuussttt keeepppp dddiiissttaanncceeeee _*head explodes*_. xP ..maybe we should hang out again? :afr


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

you're really falling off


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

People always say one of 2 things with regard to dating & sex...

You're either not having enough or it's not all it's cracked up to be


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_HAaaaaaaaa, i can't swear on sas chat?djfkfhgbk fh,jfhgbkfh'dfgff

bgfhgfhgfhgfh
d
gdf
g
dfg

f**k iiiiiit!!!
it will be so boring now :mum
_


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe you can use words that rhyme with swear words instead. "clucking skit!" you could say, and everybody would be awed by how bold and inventive you are.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Hehehe , you know, i can't do this, i can't speak english normaly, so it's easier to say fu*ck or Bit*ch <.< but now mod just wrote that i can't do this :') i will just cry in a corner _


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm up at quarter to five thinking about how delicious ackee is and wondering why it has to be so $$$.

Mmmmmmmmm ackee.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I accidentally slept through something I was supposed to do. Whoops. Just woke up and did it. Luckily the server didn't need a reboot. I really have to plan this stuff better. Now I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I wonder what exactly makes some farts sound like fabric slowly tearing?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For me gals with short hair can look good/neat/professional but are always way less attractive than if they have long hair. Shirley Maclaine in the classic 1960 film _"The Apartment"_ is a clear exception to the rule


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

hot girl sits beside me in bus when there are other empty seats. *omg shes totally in love with me*


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Gorillaz said:


> hot girl sits beside me in bus when there are other empty seats. *omg shes totally in love with me*


Hot girl driving car behind me follows me through 2 sets of traffic lights. "Omg she's totally in love with me."


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

No wonder I have issues.. my family are complete f*cktards!!!!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if the people I meet up with read my posts... 'cause I read theirs...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

back on base. ugh. 

if all Americans are as chatty as the two girls i came across today on the train, then the us must be our version of hell. :roll

310 days to go.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about taking a photography course...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I just realized why I haven't seen these two SAS members around in the past couple of months; They got married.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Hot girl driving car behind me follows me through 2 sets of traffic lights. "Omg she's totally in love with me."


we're just an attractive pair of guys, that's it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A good 8 or 9 years ago my bro was a black guy rocking a purple mohawk. You simply didn't see it then, it was still rare. Now every time I turn on football matches all these black guys have "fashion hawks" & it annoys me. I hate when things become trendy because I bet most of them aren't rockers & wouldn't be caught dead at a punk rock or metal show. I feel like the only footballer that has the right to it is Djibril Cisse because he's always had wild hair styles his whole career


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Who keeps giving Blake Lively work?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

why do my burps sound like i'm dying


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Apparently in black/white 2 pokemon there is a female professor.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Anxiety!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha. Alright...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought I'd taken friend requests off my profile. How come people can still request me? =/


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

Perkins said:


> Who keeps giving Blake Lively work?


no slander plz :mum


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

1000


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Perkins said:


> Who keeps giving Blake Lively work?


Hahaha..really.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Today was the first day in, I dunno, 2+ years...where I didn't have any caffeine...and my head is bumping. I don't understand my brain. It came up with the idea to stop drinking the stuff, but then it causes me pain when I do it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Today was the first day in, I dunno, 2+ years...where I didn't have any caffeine...and my head is bumping. I don't understand my brain. It came up with the idea to stop drinking the stuff, but then it causes me pain when I do it.


Ah, good luck with that. Caffeine is so addictive. 

-

In other news, my cat won't stop sleeping. I think he is up to the 20 hours sleeping 4 hours awake cycle. I can't believe just a year ago he would not leave me alone for second and now it's like I don't exist. My heart is broken.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Heyyyyyyyyy guuurl, it will be ok. 
Relax, everything will be ok.
I won't see these people never again..oh wait, just one more time and it will be the end!!!!
Soooo, I have to be real woman now








I can't believe that i'm so afraid to go outside.:blank








_


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> I just realized why I haven't seen these two SAS members around in the past couple of months; They got married.


What what whoooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

SweetNSour82 said:


> No wonder I have issues.. my family are complete f*cktards!!!!


:lol same here


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't feel socially angry anymore. I'm past my jealous phase. I respect and admire those who can hold a conversation and bring people to laughter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

upping my "people I have worked with who were in Formula 1" to 7!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

fingertips said:


>


Hehe, thank you for making my night. <3

OH GOSH. The kitty has a black bit on its chin. <33333 Or maybe more like cheek...well it has an isolated black bit somewhere on its head and it is cuuuuuuuute.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna be cut from the outside world for 72 hours. ugh.

309 days to go.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The other day I was at the store and a random stranger walked by and asked if I was in town for the Miss America pageant. 

I'm assuming that was supposed to be a compliment, but I'm really not sure. I've never had a very high opinion of the whole Miss America/Beauty Queen concept. But idk...maybe it's just the BDD trying to find a way to twist that comment into something negative. :stu


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Blaaah, I feel so empty:rain:rain:rain
I would like to sleep sleeep sleeep and wake up after many years_


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

so much negativity on this forum...should I bother staying?

I should've slept more.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Did my sister really just double dip back into the dirty rice pot with her spoon? These kids today, I tell you.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

pumpdatbass pumpdatbass pumpdatbass


----------



## Tewlsy (Jun 26, 2012)

This thing is way more restrictive than I thought it'd be. So many weird problems. "WUTSAPARAGRAPH? LOL!"


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm annoyed that I slept in until 10.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hiccups said:


>


And this just gave me an idea, thank you!!!!


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

"When you're good at something, you'll tell everyone. When you're great at something - they'll tell you"


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The people in the concentration camps..how long did it take them to die from starvation? Just in general for an average body?

Merely curious. Tis all.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I literally just spent over 12 hours laying in bed, mostly sleeping but just laying when not. No background noise either, just the sound of my mom on the phone, the kids playing outside & the whir of the city


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

"We need new inventions that reveal peoples true intentions 
A portable pride protector, affordable lie detector"


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

listening to old 90s pop music. Ahhhh memories


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Must be fun having a job doing late night radio. These guys could be drunk and we wouldn't know any better.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

still 9 more applications to go . . . I hope I get the first one because I'm picky and looking at all these job ads everyday is balls. :eyes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

According the Mclean's Magazine quiz "How Canadian Are You?" I scored #3

1 = A Quintessential Canadian
2 = Canadian But Not Fond Of "Eh"
3 = Canadian, Meh
4 = Sure You're In The Right Country?
5 = Sure You're On The Right Planet?

For the record I say "eh" all the time, it's a great way to turn anything into a question...

"working hard, eh?"

"kickin' ***, eh?"

"have a good one, eh?"

"thanks, eh?"(I say this the most of any phrase/question using "eh")

etc. Where I'm really lacking is in the fact that rarely I follow hockey, lol. Anything else I would be cut slack for but that I'll never live down cause I favour football(soccer), haha


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

There is literally nothing more awkward than not being able to sleep because you can hear your downstairs neighbors having loud sex.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

haha "and yeah I'm gonna have to ask you to kiss my ***!"
i <3 roseanne


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ho's gon b ho's


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

i've got nothing.
actually, i've got ****loads, but not willing to share
which makes me think, why did i post at all?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like that Chris Brown- Forever song just cause it was on The Office in the scene of one of the best weddings I have seen on tv. Now I like the song. I wish more weddings had dancing down the aisles haha.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Kids suck.

Had to baby-sit a 6 year old for 2 hours today. Way to entertain him? Show him a documentary about Alcatraz.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, thanks for referring to me by the male version of my name throughout the feedback of my assignment.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

(\(\
(=' ?') 
(,('')('') (better with a nose)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Laid: TV Series Excerpt*

*Roo:* _"I thought boys just get instant erections in their sleep"_

*EJ:* _"what are you, 12?"_

*Roo:* _"I need to fashion some sort of a splint..."_

My word, that's priceless! haha


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

got told to retreat out of the blue in the middle of the night.:roll

307 days to go.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm such a late bloomer.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> There is literally nothing more awkward than not being able to sleep because you can hear your downstairs neighbors having loud sex.


How about 2 of your good friends making out literally 1 metre (~3 feet) away from you in the middle of the night (from what I heard, they got to 2nd base and possibly 3rd (never confirmed)) when they thought you were asleep, on the night before your birthday. And until then, even though you suspected they liked each other, you had no idea they were doing that.

ngl, it was like being in "bombshell" city. Truly the most awkward 4hours pretending to be asleep in my life.

.............True story.

PS: They're dating now still (10 months later), a very good couple imo.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> There is literally nothing more awkward than not being able to sleep because you can hear your downstairs neighbors having loud sex.


I can sometimes hear my neighbors at night when I'm in my bathroom and it's quiet...uh, because I woke up one night to go pee, that's how I found that out.:um Awkward isn't how I describe it though, but I'm slightly perverted and there is a 12 year old boy inside of me.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Another night of monkey slave labour. Yay.


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

I need to start blogging.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonder if I'll experience any crazy withdrawels after quiting coffee..on a normal day I drink about ten cups. I've been drinking it since I was like three, yikes. Highly doubt this will help with SA, I'll probley just get real constipated.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I had no idea that the real world started tonight:blank I already missed the first 20 minutes.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Do some girls approach guys for platonic friendships? Or is it all just guys who desire these types of relationships, either due to ulterior motives of making it a relationship or actually being interested in friendship.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope my navel piercing doesn't get infected.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

If you have to keep determining where you stand with someone, maybe it's time to start walking.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When some girls claim they aren't approached by "decent" guys... does this mean "decent looking"? How can it be that only the 'creeps, pervs, and old' are approaching women in public? Where are these decent guys? 

Or is it, that what some feel they deserve, for one reason or another, isn't happening for them? I guess it's all about expectations and how you value yourself.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

AI feel a little... off. Lightheaded, my head keeps giving off these random little pulses or something. Haven't really felt like this before. I never get headaches. Seriously I don't think I ever had one so if this is what it is I wouldn't know. Think it might be my body kinda freaking because I ran out of my social anxiety meds and have been off them for 2 days. Hopefully they come in tomorrow because I do not want to feel like this all day if that's what it is...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think that creep is spreading rumours about me. I'm tempted to show his texts to my supervisor. Doesn't excuse my being a b-tch to him, but I can't help myself. Ugh.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm losing weight but my boobs are staying the same. Score!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess I'll go to sleep now.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

this site is slowly getting filled up with attention seeking teenagers. why am i still here? :roll


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

momentsunset said:


> I'm losing weight but my boobs are staying the same. Score!


Woah that's awesome! I lost weight and now my bras are too big for me. Sorry, I think that might have been a little too much info.

---

I think if I were ever to get plastic surgery, I would pretty much change everything about my face and my body... I wonder what I would end up looking like, since it wouldn't really be 'me' on the outside anymore. I wonder if that would change my self esteem or body image issues, or if things would stay the same on the inside. Maybe a personality transplant is in order.

But plastic surgery... I don't even know where to ****ing start.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The mail used to arrive around 11am or so, now it comes later it seems. Perhaps someone new has taken our route or something


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Sometimes I'll keep a band-aid on a small *** cut for weeks. Even though I know it's completely healed.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

R91 said:


> Woah that's awesome! I lost weight and now my bras are too big for me. Sorry, I think that might have been a little too much info.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


My post was TMI to begin with so no need to apologize. Meh it's understandable them getting smaller and when/if I lose more they'll probably start going but for now it's cool.

Oh and about the plastic surgery.. I wouldn't do it if I were you.. you'd probably just wind up getting addicted. Nothing would ever seem like being enough and then you'd spend thousands of dollars and still not be satisfied. It happens all too often with people who get plastic surgery. My advice would be to try to focus on the positives and disregard the negatives about your appearance. Make the best of what you got!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Record high watch :lol 

Ohz042-051>053-060>062-070>072-077>081-281800-
southwest ohio

city sky/wx tmp remarks
cinc-covington sunny 93 hx 93 
cinc-lunken sunny 96 hx 97 
hamilton sunny 94 hx 95 
dayton sunny 96 hx 98 
wright-pat afb mosunny 96 hx 97 
dayton general sunny 93 hx 93 
wilmington sunny 93 hx 93


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

R91 said:


> Woah that's awesome! I lost weight and now my bras are too big for me. Sorry, I think that might have been a little too much info.





momentsunset said:


> My post was TMI to begin with so no need to apologize. Meh it's understandable them getting smaller and when/if I lose more they'll probably start going but for now it's cool.


...or not _enough_ info. :teeth


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

rdrr said:


> When some girls claim they aren't approached by "decent" guys... does this mean "decent looking"? How can it be that only the 'creeps, pervs, and old' are approaching women in public? Where are these decent guys?
> 
> Or is it, that what some feel they deserve, for one reason or another, isn't happening for them? I guess it's all about expectations and how you value yourself.


I think the decent guys aren't approaching cause they respect the girls? And decent for me means nice, respectful and all that jazz. Maybe they are also scared...I dunno.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> I had no idea that the real world started tonight:blank I already missed the first 20 minutes.


It was pretty good...I kinda like that Brandon guy but he started obsessing over Laura fast it reminds me of Frank of last season...hopefully he won't turn into that lol.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Relieved. Refill of pills came just now so sure this lightheaded feeling will be gone today. Also, my brother is flying back to Missouri tomorrow!!! That, plus I'm getting my hair cut and dyed... good Friday indeed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> record high watch :lol
> 
> ohz042-051>053-060>062-070>072-077>081-281800-
> southwest ohio
> ...


ohz042-051>053-060>062-070>072-077>081-282300-
southwest ohio

city sky/wx tmp remarks
cinc-covington mosunny 97 hx 99 
*cinc-lunken sunny 101 hx 103 
hamilton sunny 100 hx 102 
dayton mosunny 102 hx 105 
wright-pat afb mosunny 103 hx 106 
dayton general sunny 100 hx 101 
wilmington sunny 100 hx 102*


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I miss my in depth late night history discussions with my best friend. :cry


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

scumbag ads in this forum.
they might as well say "you're going to kill yourself one day so just give us your $$$"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

guys in the library. thought they were talking about drugs. "I'll give you 850" Not drugs, video games. "try not to get hacked." they said.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Now that I have all this free time, I really want to...play the Sims. Lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wait...it's Thursday today? The whole day so far I thought it was Wednesday.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

momentsunset said:


> Oh and about the plastic surgery.. I wouldn't do it if I were you.. you'd probably just wind up getting addicted. Nothing would ever seem like being enough and then you'd spend thousands of dollars and still not be satisfied. It happens all too often with people who get plastic surgery. My advice would be to try to focus on the positives and disregard the negatives about your appearance. Make the best of what you got!


I'd most likely get an insane plastic surgeon and end up looking like a monster haha. I'm not planning on this anytime soon, but there is one particular thing I want to change. But you are completely right - it is something that seems potentially addictive, so I might have to rethink that option.



the cheat said:


> ...or not _enough_ info. :teeth


Hahaha!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

@ MindOverMood.

You're avatar is weird. If I look at it, it looks like its rotating counter clockwise slowly.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, no you haven't restored my access Paypal. D:


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I want some Oreo o's cereal.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Girls be eying me everywhere I go. Not sure if I didn't noticed until now, or if something about me has changed.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Come on Shultz, sign with us.. And good on ya for rejecting Calgary


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

heyJude said:


> I want some Oreo o's cereal.


...you have 30 seconds to tell me where these exist. If you don't do it...I will just wait longer.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> Come on Shultz, sign with us.. And good on ya for rejecting Calgary


I want Boston to make a pitch, but we're stacked and ready to go.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I wish people would listen intently on the words of other people and not just hear what they want to hear. Somebody at work just steamed my gravy buns and it was all due to not listening correctly. Grrrrr!!! Maybe interpretive speech should be banned from all communication. We should all just be computer animations who have only one meaning for every word. Go. Stop. Exit. Entrance. Compute. Destroy.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I want Boston to make a pitch, but we're stacked and ready to go.


He rejected you too  Atta boy, Justin..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> He rejected you too  Atta boy, Justin..


He's gotta choose to play somewhere that will allow him the chance to reach all the bonuses that will be in his contract...and there's just no room for the kid in Beantown. He'll go somewhere like Edmonton, Toronto...bad teams where he'll get lots of ice time. :yes


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Seriously??? 105 degrees??? Omg it should be against the law for the temperature to exceed 67 degrees!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Why did I click on the "New posts" button and browse? I need a brain cleanse now. :no


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just 50 more posts and I reach 2,000. I could reach it by tomorrow if I really committed myself to not doing anything.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Well it's been almost 6 months since I have been on here. I missed you all and I am doing fantastic!!!! Working out daily and working a full time job! Woohoo all that hard work has really paid off! Keep it up guys!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

complex said:


> Well it's been almost 6 months since I have been on here. I missed you all and I am doing fantastic!!!! Working out daily and working a full time job! Woohoo all that hard work has really paid off! Keep it up guys!


No, _you_ keep it up.  Well done, happy to hear it and see you around. :yes


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I need to find a place with people like me.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm being a fool.. :sigh

I wish it were possible to be content without love or friendship.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> ... Why do you love me so much :/


Because you are awesome and a great person.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> You... You took my post from another thread... Responded to it... Here...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Dammit, we've recovered back some of our electricity but some of (which are the most used/important electrical outlets) aren't working. Taste my sad.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Going down?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't tell me you're asweep.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome to my ignore list. You've also earned the honor of being added to the block sender list on my email account. Cheers!


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Shower heads


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

NoIce said:


> Shower heads


I totally forgot about those.

I think I need a shower. :um


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Wtffff, i would like to be banned on there.... stupid forum . 
Everyone is so sensitive. 
And he is acting like a dumb teenager, stupid ******. I can't even read his posts, dumb ***. Threads in english and bla bla WTF, MAN?!!! You are in lithuanian forum, ***. If you want to practise english come here and talk in english, but nooooo you want to feel very smart and write english in there, stupid biiiiit*h.
OOOK , calm down, gurl.
_


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

the cheat said:


> ...you have 30 seconds to tell me where these exist. If you don't do it...I will just wait longer.


I wish I knew myself. Saw a picture of that sweet deliciousness on a blog and started to crave them like nobody's bidness. Haven't seen them in stores for years at least where I'm at. :blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Eeek, almost 12:40. I'd better get to bed. D:


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So now I'm avoiding facebook because I couldn't control myself and got a bit sassy with someone on my friends list. She's a girl I knew in elementary school, but haven't seen in years. She's the complete opposite of me...extremely right wing conservative. Posts anti-abortion propaganda and whatnot on a daily basis. Today she posted some article that was basically comparing people in need of government assistance (food stamps, homeless shelters that provide free meals, etc) to wild animals. 

So I left a sarcastic comment and de-friended her. Now I'm scared to log back in lest she replies. Also I feel like the de-friending was a bit much. idk I guess I should have just kept my mouth shut and unsubscribed to her updates, rather than turn into *****zilla and de-friend. But I just can't help myself sometimes.

In conclusion, lol my life.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I totally forgot about those.
> 
> I think I need a shower. :um


We just got a new one, it makes the water so soft.
The old one was a bit clogged with limescale, so everytime I took a shower it felt like I was being hosed down in prison. (EDIT: Not that I know what that feels like of course)

You should totally shower bro, it's we're all the funs at yo!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

How can you be compassionate when most all pain & suffering are just an illusion..made up "personal" problems of the mind..hearing my mom go on & on about meaningless so called problems, how can one keep compassion when nothing that they say is useful..just silly drama & mindless rambling leading to nowhere.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Give me a metal whip with a hook shot feature and I'll go into any haunted Area.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't see the point anymore, in the dating world. There will always be someone more attractive, more outgoing, more energetic, youthful, intelligent, ect. They can walk off & forget about your existance as soon as the next person shows up. It's an endless cycle for both mates. I guess you just have to accept it & move onto the next person who will do the same. Yeah..no point. Logical answer - learn how to be happy alone & focus on yourself only.  Makes far more sense.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Tap﻿ tap tap suck suck suck suck suck


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm giving myself Canada Day off. I'll be dead before mid-July if I don't :blank


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Small details make a big difference.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Me: "Do you want this t-shirt? It's a large and doesn't fit me" Bro: "No. Why'd you get a large?" Me: "I thought I was fat." and apparently only on that day..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> Me: "Do you want this t-shirt? It's a large and doesn't fit me" Bro: "No. Why'd you get a large?" Me: "I thought I was fat." and apparently only on that day..


Haha interesting change in perception. Being tall & slim build, I often have to chose between stuff that fits but is short, that stuff that's baggy but long enough. It depends how I feel. I need a personal tailor. :teeth


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to message him. But I won't.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Perfect day for a walk. I might just do that.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

All I drink is water, coffee, vodka, and tea in that order of frequency. I pee a lot.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

You're awesome Catherine.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

The electricity's back! Praise da lawd.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*78,000th post!!!*

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I shouldn't have requested two weeks off. One is all i need. 

Break from work starting now...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well that was awkward: I was out for a walk, I turned a corner and I was walking ~25m behind some young girl, who was walking her dog. She kept glancing around at me and I saw her running and looking back at me when I went around another corner. They she pretended to wave at a car and walked off down some side street. . . . Just 'cause I'm wearing a hoody doesn't mean I'm some kind of creep. I didn't even have the hood on. :sus


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Please everyone can you please pray for my aunt and uncle. Their house just burned down. They were in the house sleeping when someone came and knocked on the door and woke them up. Thankfully they didn't get hurt.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> All I drink is water, coffee, vodka, and tea in that order of frequency. *I pee a lot.*


This is hot. This is going straight to the fanfic.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Alright, that's enough of that, you can bring back winter now. Thanks.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

beautifully strange said:


> Please everyone can you please pray for my aunt and uncle. Their house just burned down. They were in the house sleeping when someone came and knocked on the door and woke them up. Thankfully they didn't get hurt.


Scary stuff. Very glad they're not hurt.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Power is back!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm so excited to watch Edmonton next season. OMG.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I did it!!!!! Post 2000!!!! :yay :yay :yay :drunk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I did it!!!!! Post 2000!!!! :yay :yay :yay :drunk


CONGRATS!!!!!!










Drinkin' wine in your honor


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you!! , wine all around!! :drunk


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm bored.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> I did it!!!!! Post 2000!!!! :yay :yay :yay :drunk


:boogie - Congrats.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing gif- I'm saving it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

They sure as hell aren't making this easy for me. Damnit.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bleep bleep bloop.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:troll


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I like the way Tim Riggins speaks to girls with his eyes.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

**** my life a billion times!

also, should have shot those *******s. they tried to kill us the cowards. :roll

304 days to go.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> This is hot. This is going straight to the fanfic.


I'm going to need a copy of this for research. Sexy, sexy research.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

everything always seems just that little bit more trivial after hadron posts


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm getting my blood drawn tomorrow so I can't eat tonight but I WANT TO SNACK SO BAD AGHHH.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have nothing to talk about with my old friends...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Why am I always angry.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Forget what anyone else says, you can't be a complete person until you fulfill your personal desires.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :boogie - Congrats.


Thank ya!! :yay


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

females who dye their hair blonde look outright ridiculous. it seems like most of the young females i come across nowadays dye their hair blonde. my guess is that only like 20 percent of them are naturally blonde, which is sad.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Somebody very close to me would be 42 years old today, if he was alive.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Two hours late for work today. 

My dad: "Wanna go get McDonalds instead? Forget about work, you quit anyways."

My brother later on: "You should have taken his advice. Forget that place."

I have the best brother and dad ever


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I still think David Letterman should be the next President. If enough people write his name in on the ballot-paper in the Presidential election, then it could happen. What would happen if someone won the election that way, but then refused to serve?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My visitor views page is 2,936. It's been that number for the past year and a half, what's up with that? Also with the exact same visitors, hmmmm. It's never really bugged me, until now, and now it's a pressing issue for me :bah :steam :help

Or maybe i'm just not getting the visitors like i used to, like back in my heyday :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> My visitor views page is 2,936. It's been that number for the past year and a half, what's up with that? Also with the exact same visitors, hmmmm. It's never really bugged me, until now, and now it's a pressing issue for me :bah :steam :help


So funny you wrote this, as I just viewed your profile, clicked "New Posts" and decided to check the newest post in this thread...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> So funny you wrote this, as I just viewed your profile, clicked "New Posts" and decided to check the newest post in this thread...


oh so i do actually get people viewing it? Cool, i feel better already  :boogie

And nope, you're not coming up on my 'recent views', so deffo something wrong.... how will i sleep?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> oh so i do actually get people viewing it? Cool, i feel better already  :boogie
> 
> And nope, you're not coming up on my 'recent views', so deffo something wrong.... how will i sleep?


I can't even see your recent views thing. But I promise, I was viewing! :lurk


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> oh so i do actually get people viewing it? Cool, i feel better already  :boogie
> 
> And nope, you're not coming up on my 'recent views', so deffo something wrong.... how will i sleep?


I think it's a side effect of blocking people from seeing the recent visitors list on your profile page.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

huh said:


> I think it's a side effect of blocking people from seeing the recent visitors list on your profile page.


Ohhh, you're probably right, i've changed it to 'everyone' now, so it might work. Thanks huh (and the cheat)

I bid you all a good night!


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

How about the people who only text or call you when they want to be nosey


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

We just met and you already calling me "SIS"...ummm...yeah...you're fake


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hiccups said:


>


LOL!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

i need to get out of the mode of attempted people pleasing.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Q: What is nacho cheese made out of? 
A: Sodium acetate (NaC2H3O2).


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My mom's so racist it's hilarious.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I saw a big *** spider crawling on me last night.  It was like 3 inches long. At first, I thought it was one of those big grasshoppers but it wasn't.


Lol, how did you react? :teeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I was laying down listening to my iPod last night and then I just all of a sudden moved around and saw it crawling on me. It was walking so fast and then got on my chair. I was just looking at it all amazed. lol


I wouldn't be able to keep my cool. lol  When a spider's that big I usually panic and do something embarrassing. :um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Shaved my head.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've been pondering the implications of paying a girl to go out with me.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes I live in the past.....


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEAR GOD WHY

This is literally the worst fact in the history of science.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

we are so broken


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Could be someone's missing...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I iz creepin on peeps :troll


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

A little time in space has never killed anyone--it's usually the landing that does it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

So i'm replacing my nicotine addiction for not so healthy food - nice. And i seem to be addicted to tea and toast atm, i cannot get enough of it. Proper tea mind you, not that flavoured tea stuff, that stuff is rotten.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Power has returned once again. Time to invest in a generator.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Is it just me or is it extremely hot across the entire U.S. with triple digit temps and downed powerlines across the eastern seaboard...?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

the brightness in the dark skies makes the moon so beautiful & mysterious. I can stare at it all night.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

it's catherine's solo party time :yay off to a nicer place.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

“Showing off is the fool's idea of glory.” 

-Bruce Lee


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.big-wife.com/the-21-absolute-worst-things-in-the-world/


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I wish some people on this site lived close to me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah? So what...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Daylight said:


> I wish some people on this site lived close to me.


Yes! yes yes...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> Is it just me or is it extremely hot across the entire U.S. with triple digit temps and downed powerlines across the eastern seaboard...?


End of the world? Hahaha..


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Pleaserainpleaserainpleaserainpleaserainpleaserainpleaserainpleaserain oh my god PLEASE RAIN. I do NOT want to go!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

after 6 months of doing no training except running like maniacs, our training period has arrived. I'm probably gonna buff-up like crazy.

goodbye Gaza.

301 days to go.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Okay, so that spider I saw a couple of nights ago came back again last night. It was in my closet and got on my clothes. That thing goes fast because it went all the way from one side of my closet to the other side in a span of like five minutes. I took a good picture of it, too.


Kill it with fire!

I'm afraid my bedroom is becoming more inviting to the eight-legged freaks. I suppose it doesn't help that my window doesn't properly close.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if I can get my old a/c working. Furthermore, I hope nothing in the basement has made a home inside of it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Kill it with fire!
> 
> I'm afraid my bedroom is becoming more inviting to the eight-legged freaks. I suppose it doesn't help that my window doesn't properly close.


I shall do that if I see it again. :um Haha, well watch out for them.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have to leave in 1 hour and I feel like I'm getting a cold. Hnnnghrerqweskdasdeqwewq :fall mornings, I hate 'em.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been up for 38 hours so far and I'm still not tired. Everyone is outside getting ready to watch fireworks. It's too hot and there are too many people...don't think I'm going out there :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> I've been up for 38 hours so far and I'm still not tired. Everyone is outside getting ready to watch fireworks. It's too hot and there are too many people...don't think I'm going out there :blank


38 hours? :shock


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> 38 hours? :shock


It was a work related fail :/ A software upgrade gone disastrous. I should probably be working on it again tomorrow when no one is using it... *sigh*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

in a few minutes I'm gonna drive with one of my platoon's open hummers from the south of the country to the north. finally getting the hell away from this cursed place.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

More than 80% of what we say is pointless. Through all the stumbling of words & racing for the next right thing to say to make the other person like us, is completely pointless. You lose 10 minutes each time your unconscious mind eagarly trys to impress, when you could have just kept quite & at peace. It's all about manipulating a situation in attempt to boost your fragile ego. It does no good. Silence, really is the way. Listening & being at one with your partner is the way. Deep down people admire that. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still not completely me. I can see rays of light bleeding through the holes of the block that's keeping me from coming out of SA. It's heaven, and I can see it through this small hole. I won't stop until I push this block all the way out.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Who needs people, hockey and booze are all I need!! Just gotta hold on for another few months ._.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Welp. That was some A+ quality sleep I was having. Right up until the downstairs neighbors started having loud sex again.

Hello 3am. Nice to see you still exist.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh my...how lovely.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

just made a stop at a gas station in the middle of nowhere to get something to drink. there are too many weapons with me on the hummer...a sniper rifle, two machine guns and my own personal micro-Tavor. this is gonna be a long trip. :roll


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I lasted...maybe 3 days.

I've also noticed that my post count has gone down by 6 posts. I'm guessing a thread got deleted? :s


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I should've made plans for when i'm off work. (like right now) Bored, but relaxed.


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

Why isn't 11 pronounced onety one?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

July 4th :yay


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

hahahhahahahahahhahahaha...


...WOMEN


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just stuck my head in the freezer. It felt awesome.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Throw me a bone already.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I really hate it when I make my own trail mix with sunflower seeds, soynuts, and raisins and a brazil nut or two, put it all in a narrow-necked jar, then spend all my time trying to get just the raisins! aah, who am I kidding - I freaking love it!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever get more than 2-4 hours a sleep a day anymore, lol.

:blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I really hate it when I make my own trail mix with sunflower seeds, soynuts, and raisins and a brazil nut or two, put it all in a narrow-necked jar, then spend all my time trying to get just the raisins! aah, who am I kidding - I freaking love it!


I know, I think I'm a raisin addict.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I know, I think I'm a raisin addict.


today, it's raisins, next thing you know you're strung out on cranberries. it's a slippery slope. soon you'll be living in a dried fruits house. maybe there is a fructose patch on the market.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cooked carrots. there is no fouler thing on this earth.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

GreatHeartly said:


> Why isn't 11 pronounced onety one?


or eleventeen for that matter.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ I will not lose my random thought because tips keeps posting cute cat gifs!

I love the comments on this drama. Police guy is hot, police guy is hot, police guy is hot. Yeah, he is attractive, whatever his name is. They even said his name in the show. :s I can't remember either.


----------



## TS043 (May 21, 2012)

so bored :/


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd make a damn good maid.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ when you retire you would be able to say that you made a good maid.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hate this weather...I really do.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

2,000th post y'all :boogie


It's a party man, why isn't anyone partying.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

started training with a 20 km stretcher race between the platoons. our platoon won because we have the biggest guys and were more used to carrying heavy weights. it seems like i have pulled every single muscle in my body though. :roll

300 days to go


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fingertips said:


>


OMG - that is cuh-reepy! He looked like a :troll MONSTER at first.
Now, I am going to have trouble falling asleep.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_wow, i said : "i don't want to talk with u anymore " and he sent me a real letter. f**k off!!! Or should i be flattered ;o nah, i don't think so_


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

Hiccups said:


> or eleventeen for that matter.


Or even oneteen?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

leonardess said:


> cooked carrots. there is no fouler thing on this earth.


Yes there is.....brussel sprouts.uke


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I love this weather


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh god, is this death by cat gifs day? :b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

after a few weeks of not calling me, she called me again. I'm actually starting to feel like a dick for not answering. i guess i never realised how attached she became. I'm now seriously contemplating calling her.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hiccups said:


>


*watches for 5 minutes*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

it's so hot today that my sweat is sweating. bbblaarrrrgggh


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Me. Right here.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ding dingdingding dingding ding ding ding dingdingdingding O_O


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Yes there is.....brussel sprouts.uke


if they're cooked right and swathed in butter and garlic, they're okay - nah, you're right. if something needs that much swaddling, it's disgusting and they're not fooling anyone.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm dreading another set of kloping shifts next week already..


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

when I'm not in the army, i really don't see the point of carrying with me an assault-rifle that's worth 20000 dollars. stupid rules. :roll

299 days to go.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

huh said:


> it's so hot today that my sweat is sweating. bbblaarrrrgggh


They say it's gonna end tomorrow at exactly 7 pm, why 7-8 pm, I've no idea. the fan will be on for 24 hours today. yep.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I really hope this is not the end of the rains :roll


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Just an 11 hour "nap"....it's a nap cuz I fell asleep at 3pm in the afternoon.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Birds of a feather flock together...


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

McDonalds should have home delivery.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Well this certainly didn't go as planned.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I love donuts!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Neutrino said:


> You two are crazy. Brussel sprouts are amazing.


Amazingly disgusting! They are the one vegetable that will actually trigger my gag reflex.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why am I still hungry...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

So fricken hot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

pita said:


>


That's a cool pic!

Not sure if you've seen Breaking Bad but in the first or second season there is a Spanish gangster that stays at his Uncle's or Grandad's or something & he is in a chair like that with a bell and the air things & he can't speak so he replies in bell taps, it reminds me of that



Bryan108 said:


> I love donuts!


Me too! I would totally be like Homer in Hell...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Didn't sleep at all last night. I feel great.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dear automatic flushing toilets, I will flush whenever I'M ready, thankyouverymuch. :/


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Life is so stupid.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

sanria22 said:


> They say it's gonna end tomorrow at exactly 7 pm, why 7-8 pm, I've no idea. the fan will be on for 24 hours today. yep.


I hope so. I'm really starting to regret not having an air conditioner :blank


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Getting my hair cut today. It's been a couple of months since the last one:blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I have a sugar hangover :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


The bright purple around the Great Lakes and Upper Midwest means each and every county shaded has an Excessive Heat Warning.

I have been reading National Weather Service reports from Indiana - they are calling this a "rare and dangerous heat wave".

For the West coast and the desert to hit 105 is one thing, but when we have the Gulf of Mexico trying to pump up humidity and dewpoint temperatures on top if that 105, there are places with heat indices exceeding 120F/50c.

Also, the Derecho from last week has some power outages still going on in this heat - they have no power = no way to cool off.
When Chicago had this in 1995 over 500 people died in a three day period! This heat wave is now in Day 10!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> The bright purple around the Great Lakes and Upper Midwest means each and every county shaded has an Excessive Heat Warning.
> 
> I have been reading National Weather Service reports from Indiana - they are calling this a "rare and dangerous heat wave".
> 
> ...


That photo is actually from a station in Ohio I believe. I'll look at my history and let you know which.

I was wrong....Madison, WI TV station

I have been paying attention this this. I am a weather ummm person. Anyway Been watching. scary stiff. People still without power.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

it's done!ar:hide bloggers leave me alone:afr:afr:afr
the rush begins again


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This here is a banana cream pie with salty bourbon caramel.










Whaaaaat.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I need a time machine.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had a fever and nearly steamed myself alive like a lobster. That was a very strange, almost psychedelic experience. Kinda like that episode of The Simpsons where Homer eats that really hot chili.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Another Friday, another fail.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> That photo is actually from a station in Ohio I believe. I'll look at my history and let you know which.
> 
> I was wrong....Madison, WI TV station
> 
> I have been paying attention this this. I am a weather ummm person. Anyway Been watching. scary stiff. People still without power.


Current Alerts for my area - only one county does not have an excessive heat warning...that orangeish county is a heat advisory (not as severe).

They actually did something out of the ordinary - they made the excessive heat warning last four days instead of issuing it on each individual day. They said the power outages were the main reason.

Tomorrow's highs 102-107F. I think Dayton's all-time high is 108 or 109F.
Dayton hit 101F today breaking the record of 100F from 1911.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

scrambled


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Xtraneous said:


> I need a time machine.


Ditto dat.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

22 days until i'm heading to Toronto, WOOHOO. Now to organise my suitcase, and change my currency from euro to dollars. I've never been outside of europe, so this is gonna be some difference! 

I only smoke when i socialise, but i hope i can buy some decent smokes over there - i smoke silk cut blue, and they only seem to sell them in Ireland, a very light cigarette. 

And i hope the weather is better there - we have had floods in the past week and the highest temp here is 20 degrees celcius for june/july.

On another topic - i can hear our new kitten meowing atm, so cute!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The next time I have a day off I'll be in my grave.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

On my 6th bottle of coors light *hiccup*, will i finish the 8 bottles??


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I used to worry so much about having a girlfriend, having sex, and becoming what society wants in a hardworking American. **** all that right now. I need to recondition my behavior and stop being a serious prick all the time.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like screaming but I'm too afraid to disturb anyone lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The ability to recondition one's mind instantaneously is the greatest single strength a human can possess.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hiccups said:


>


hahahaha omg

that cat looks so noble for some reason. like I expect him to have magical Aslan-status powers or something.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Neptune must be one hell of a planet if all the gifted, soulful artists are influenced by it. Kurt cobain, john frusciante, just to name a few.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Feeling like I'm born again


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Going back in time to the 90s' on youtube. Such simpler times...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> On another topic - i can hear our new kitten meowing atm, so cute!


Ohh, do you have photos? 

-

I went shoe shopping today and as usual I went to the children's section. The woman helping me advised me to not buy size two because my "feet may grow." :teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish there was an em dash key.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> The ability to recondition one's mind instantaneously is the greatest single strength a human can possess.


No, I think the single greatest strength any human can possess is the ability to quietly have diarrhea in a crowded public restroom.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I wish there was an em dash key.


Seriously. And why doesn't Ctrl-Alt-minus sign work in browsers! I can't be Alt-0151ing all the time.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

If only I knew who it was...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:wtfi think i need a new ipod. One ear side never works no matter what headphones I use.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate the heat


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> No, I think the single greatest strength any human can possess is the ability to quietly have diarrhea in a crowded public restroom.


How this slipped my mind is beyond me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> I hate the Miami heat


fixed


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

today my mom woke me up and dragged me to the library to finish at least two tests -_- and she is depriving me of food... so I'm sleepy, hungry, and i'm brain dead....freaking anatomy class.

...did I mention with my attention span, the library is the worst place for me to go to focus?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> fixed


That's a football team right? Don't really do sports.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> :wtfi think i need a new ipod. One ear side never works no matter what headphones I use.


Those same headphones work in both ears on other devices?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> That's a football team right? Don't really do sports.


What type of football we talking about? In America we call it soccer.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I live in Oregon. So I mean US football.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> I live in Oregon. So I mean US football.


I'm just being stupid. It's a basketball team.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder what is the proper etiquette in responding to personal album picture comments. Reply to the comment there, where the commenter can't see it? Reply at their home page? :con I dunno...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Unless I'm feeling anxious, I try to leave a comment on their profile thanking them.




I keep having dreams where I dye my hair bright red. What does it mean, I wonder?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll always love you man. When I first heard about it I thought you were a traitor. But I understand it was a bad situation for you. I'll be cheering for you to get another ring... just don't defer to Lebron and Wade, please.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't know what I did to deserve that. I just wanted some whiskey for my weekend. It's not so much to ask. I hope forcing a $30 bottle libation on the sidewalk across the street from my apartment has paid whatever debt I owed to you oh _Lord Of Liquor_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have had so many compliments on my temporary avatar. I am so happy


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Digesting two pounds of food like a boss.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm my own best therapist


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have had so many compliments on my temporary avatar. I am so happy


Lol why not keep it permanently then!?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> How this slipped my mind is beyond me.


Well, you just need to "recondition your mind" so things like that won't slip by you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bryan108 said:


> Lol why not keep it permanently then!?


I need to limit it to special occasions - that's the HOT/HUMID symbol reserved for heat waves. My regular animated sun is what I am known for here. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

GameGuy said:


> Well, you just need to "recondition your mind" so things like that won't slip by you.


OMG - PacMan is a binge eater. They have rehab for issues like that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd never had one of those _"see the ex looking hot as hell"_ moments until the other day at work...they are highly distracting

In other news I've come to the realization that _depression is my religion_. I believe in it. I have faith in it. When in doubt, it swiftly & forcefully makes it's presence known again & my faith is reborn. Sad but true


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wasting another beautiful Saturday on my laptop, and it never felt so gooood. Well, not completely true...I did take a walk earlier. Now I'm messing around with Symfony2 forms, backbone.js, and setting up a proper RESTful API. I've actually made some really good progress.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have had so many compliments on my temporary avatar. I am so happy


It's SASsy!

:um gasp, who says that all the time?? :lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I need to find a man *sigh*


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Olympics in 20 days! Can't wait to see how we do in the 5,000 and 10,000.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Liver..............


For lunch!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's Stampede week!! I wish I were in Calgary right now


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why am I listening to "I just had sex" and why am I trying to contain my laughter at this song xD


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Haven't had Gatorade in 15 years.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just had a long overdue haircut lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Tentative said:


> Haven't had Gatorade in 15 years.


I'm not into sports. I mean, I like Gatorade...but that's as far as it goes. By the way, you do not need to be sweating and holding a basketball, to enjoy a Gatorade. You can just be...a thirsty dude. Gatorade forgets about this demographic.

"I'm thirsty for absolutely no reason. Other than the fact that liquid has not touched my lips for some time. Can I have a Gatorade too? Or does that lightning bolt mean 'No'?"


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why is it soooo hotttt ahhhh


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Why am I listening to "I just had sex" and why am I trying to contain my laughter at this song xD


She kept looking at her watch...Doesn't matter had sex!
But I cried the whole time...Doesn't matter had sex!
I think she might have been a racist...Doesn't matter had sex!
She put a bag on my head...Still counts!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> She kept looking at her watch...Doesn't matter had sex!
> But I cried the whole time...Doesn't matter had sex!
> I think she might have been a racist...Doesn't matter had sex!
> She put a bag on my head...Still counts!


Oh this song is so creative x)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My dreams have been extremely vivid lately. I remember them almost each morning when I wake up. It has also come to my attention that my dreams are seriously messed up.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

cantaloupe


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pita said:


> Seriously. And why doesn't Ctrl-Alt-minus sign work in browsers! I can't be Alt-0151ing all the time.


I'm glad to hear I'm not alone.  Yesterday I learnt what the alt shortcut was, but I feel ridiculous using it all the time, slightly more ridiculous than using two hyphens. It got me wondering why the em dash doesn't have its own key--it's a common form of punctuation, and semicolons aren't always an appropriate replacement. :teeth
These are questions for wise men with skinny arms.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

The last time I bought soy milk it was already expired for some reason.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could remove my biological need for sleep.

Also, I am going to see my doctor the week after next. HELL OR HIGH WATER. I don't care if I'm scheduled for work or some other lovely surprise pops up, I will be there if it's the last thing I ever do :mum


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

cat gifs are all that matters in the world


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

As we pulled away from the curb, the cab driver looked at me through the rear-view mirror. "Men," he sighed. "They hug you, they kiss you; then they leave you in the dust."

I caught his drift and started to explain, "Well, he and I are just friends-"

"Oh, I know," he interrupted. "I was referring to men in general."

"Right, of course," I flashed a tiny smile at him through the mirror and looked away. _Now I wouldn't exactly know, would I?_


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

DIE, *****!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I just feel really douchey


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I just feel really douchey


and I as well... douchey and silly. :/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just changed my static IP address , take _that _website that IP banned me


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> and I as well... douchey and silly. :/


What if it was meant to be?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^I'm sure I'm meant to be a douche in some ways.. In others ways, well we create our own reality so yeah, sometimes.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> ^I'm sure I'm meant to be a douche in some ways.. In others ways, well we create our own reality so yeah, sometimes.


I meant _we_. What if _we_ were meant to be?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, ya know. I can hardly determine the fate of someone else. So... Not sure if "we're" meant to be or if you are meant to be a douche, but it depends on a lot of factors, environmental and karma-wise. So.. hard to determine.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Well, ya know. I can hardly determine the fate of someone else. So... Not sure if "we're" meant to be or if you are meant to be a douche, but it depends on a lot of factors, environmental and karma-wise. So.. hard to determine.


You talk too much. Just shutup and kiss me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Today was so nice, why can't every day be like that?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ManOfFewWords said:


> You talk too much. Just shutup and kiss me.


Wow um.. say again? Sorry, I'm currently seeing a prostitute named Bob. He's like, my main man.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Wow um.. say again? Sorry, I'm currently seeing a prostitute named Bob. He's like, my main man.


Bob is cool with sharing. We can all have a fun time. The three of us.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Bob likes whips and chains. He will hurt you. Plus, threesomes cost 700 cash.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is this for real?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lumpy custard is awesome... volcanic custard on the other hand... not so good...


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why did she have to cut me off??why didn't she reply me once?? I loved her so much...what happened all the sudden??...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't quite follow how the book wrapped itself up in the final few chapters but it was gorgeously written, some many great quotes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What do you call a ******* running at you?

A blue neck.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Hiccups said:


> lumpy custard is awesome... volcanic custard on the other hand... not so good...


Nice work. Seeing other people's food-related disasters makes me feel better about all the terrible cooking crimes I've committed in various kitchens over the years. Although, this isn't really in my league. I recently made a banana cake without the proper equipment and the resulting mess was like volcanic custard x 1000.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

The highlight of my weekend, despite turning 21, will be watching Elbow's live performance at T in the Park on TV.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This video is pretty neat.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I just bought a lava lamp


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My new high-thread-count sheets make me really, really happy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Uh oh, I think I managed to say something awkward and possibly killed the conversation. :blank Yay for my socially awkward behavior!


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I've decided that this will be the designated thread for all the loser-y things that happen to me on a daily basis. 

Today I was waiting for the elevator in my apartment building, and when the door opened a lady peeked out and asked, "Is this the second floor?" I told her it was the parking lot, and she quickly closed the door and the elevator went back up before I could get in. So I stood there and waited a whole five minutes before it finally came back down again.

I know I should have said something. It's always the little things that get me. Ugh.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Right now it's 67 degrees fahrenheit in Bosnia.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, now that I have all this free time I'm wasting it. Well done. :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why can't I just spontaneously die.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

fingertips said:


> cat gifs are all that matters in the world


http://meowbify.com/


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lolwut.

Seriously, sometimes I really need to question what some people are thinking just before they open their mouths. *facepalm*


----------



## ben88 (Jul 4, 2012)

Why did my parents have to meet each other?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Why can't I just spontaneously die.


You have to _concentrate_ really hard in order to spontaneously combust!

Seriously, though, I feel ya. :squeeze


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ I do that all the time but I just get to the sizzling point :b *hugs*


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The Final Grind. Once I'm done my last shift, I think I'll go back to visit just to feel grateful/joyful over not having to work there anymore.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Randomly locked eyes with someone from the site in real life yesterday, what are the chances in a city this big. :afr:hide


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> Randomly locked eyes with someone from the site in real life yesterday, what are the chances in a city this big. :afr:hide


This makes me so glad I didn't post my picture on this site :blank What are the chances two strangers in this city even make eye contact? :um


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I fell off my treadmill again today. Never using it again. :no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Actually joined a photography group and went to the meeting tonight. I really did that. Today a photography group meeting, tomorrow the world. 

Well, maybe not. :um

But I survived. :boogie


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Bob likes whips and chains. He will hurt you. Plus, threesomes cost 700 cash.


You know the saying, no pain no gain. Let's get it in.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate looking young.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Just as it is - 
It rains, I get wet, I walk


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


> Randomly locked eyes with someone from the site in real life yesterday, what are the chances in a city this big. :afr:hide





CoastalSprite said:


> This makes me so glad I didn't post my picture on this site :blank What are the chances two strangers in this city even make eye contact? :um


Fairly high, I'd say. I used to be on a dating site, and a couple of people on there claimed they spotted me a few times. One of them lived in Abbotsford, which I've never even been to, lol.

Also, didn't realise there are so many fellow Vancouverites on here. HI Y'ALL!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Furious Ming said:


> Randomly locked eyes with someone from the site in real life yesterday, what are the chances in a city this big. :afr:hide





CoastalSprite said:


> This makes me so glad I didn't post my picture on this site :blank What are the chances two strangers in this city even make eye contact? :um





pythonesque said:


> Fairly high, I'd say. I used to be on a dating site, and a couple of people on there claimed they spotted me a few times. One of them lived in Abbotsford, which I've never even been to, lol.
> 
> Also, didn't realise there are so many fellow Vancouverites on here. HI Y'ALL!!!


You all are not helping the Canadian stereotype that we all know each other. :no


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

the cheat said:


> You all are not helping the Canadian stereotype that we all know each other. :no


Just to further reinforce the stereotype here -

OH HAY, don't I know you from somewhere??!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> Just to further reinforce the stereotype here -
> 
> OH HAY, don't I know you from somewhere??!


I think we met randomly at a Tim Hortons once.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

My dad's 6'8'' and I'm only 5'10''. Thanks for the crappy genetics mother!


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I think we met randomly at a Tim Hortons once.


And we both had a maple syrup donut.

Seriously, though, what a ridiculous stereotype, given the size of our country.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

the cheat said:


> You all are not helping the Canadian stereotype that we all know each other. :no


:lol

Reminds me of a time when one of my stepfather's overseas business associates had planned a trip to Alberta. He called up my stepfather (in Southern Ontario) to let him know he was coming to Canada and suggested they meet up for coffee. My stepfather was like, _umm, yeah, that sounds nice, but probably not going to work... it's a bit of a commute_.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> :lol
> 
> Reminds me of a time when one of my stepfather's overseas business associates had planned a trip to Alberta. He called up my stepfather (in Southern Ontario) to let him know he was coming to Canada and suggested they meet up for coffee. My stepfather was like, _umm, yeah, that sounds nice, but probably not going to work... it's a bit of a commute_.


It's probably close in distance, but I wouldn't be surprised if eastern/southern Ontario folks like us are closer to Cuba than Alberta. :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


> Randomly locked eyes with someone from the site in real life yesterday, what are the chances in a city this big. :afr:hide


Lol, it happens. I've been browsing okcupid and so far I've found 3 SAS members on there purely by accident.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't feel like doing anythingg
I just wanna lay on my bed
Don't feel like picking up the phone
so leave a message after the tone
cuz today I swear I'm not doing anything


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol, i stopped at a friend's house on my way to base. his 11 year old sister who had a birthday party was drinking vodka freely in front of her parents. :roll


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> Randomly locked eyes with someone from the site in real life yesterday, what are the chances in a city this big. :afr:hide


Who was it?


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Who was it?


I'm not sure if they'd want me to say on the forums :stu


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pew pew


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Got a hair cut. I don't know if I did a right thing - it feels a bit weird.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Pancakes are the bomb diggity.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Downstairs neighbors woke me up again last night with their sexcapades.

I considered stomping around for vengeance, but I doubt they would have noticed.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Honesty is SEXY


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Shi* is easy peasy pumkin peasy. pumpkin pie, mother****er


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope that when I die, people say, "Boy, that ******* owed me a lot of money."


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Downstairs neighbors woke me up again last night with their sexcapades.
> 
> I considered stomping around for vengeance, but I doubt they would have noticed.


Join in on the fun!


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't really have time to play my ocarinas anymore, or a quiet place to practice. Been thinking about gifting them to some friends who'll use them more.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I like this IDGAF attitude. ^_^


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Damnit. I looked at the time incorrectly for my dentist appointment and now I can't go. Ugh. :no

Still have to buy band-aids and kitty food though so I guess I'll go do that.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My mother. The one who knows me better than anyone on this planet. The rock in my life. The one I could turn to during times of joy and times of sorrow. Has early onset dementia. She has begun forgetting everything. My age colours, forgets what she is talking about mid sentence. get's really frustrated at herself. I am powerless to do anything. and it's taking a Hugh toll on me. I will do my best to be there for her. To love her and be supportive. But the day she leaves this earth, is the day I will follow.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It's really expensive to live alone, going to the supermarket.... Most things are catered for more than 1. I can't seem to shop efficiently.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Is a 40 hour work week a realistic option for a lot of people working full-time jobs? It sounds so nice.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Stupid me. I only really needed one week off, not two. :bash


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I hate anatomy...and being off my meds...I haven't crocheted in like a month  and my poor plue is still nose and body-less


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Ate a stalk of weird *** celery that made my teeth all fuzzy this morning. I'm a little wary now...


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

how in the world does someone take a crap in a parking lot and cover it up with paper and no one see it


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

is it okay to translate french into english in order to understand what's being said?

is that an effective way of learning?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Being forced to constantly listen to a song you don't even like is certainly not beneficial to one's mental health.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Furious Ming said:


> I'm not sure if they'd want me to say on the forums :stu


Did you at least say hi?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_*tries to muster the motivation and strength to go for a walk or just some form of exercise instead of sitting all day*_ ..._*clenches*_ ... -__-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> My mother. The one who knows me better than anyone on this planet. The rock in my life. The one I could turn to during times of joy and times of sorrow. Has early onset dementia. She has begun forgetting everything. My age colours, forgets what she is talking about mid sentence. get's really frustrated at herself. I am powerless to do anything. and it's taking a Hugh toll on me. I will do my best to be there for her. To love her and be supportive. But the day she leaves this earth, is the day I will follow.


I'm sorry to hear that Jcgrey. :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

A job interview! Finally!

Uh oh here comes the familiar accompanying gut-wrenching anxiety. _SHEET._


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't realise things until it's much too late.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

catnap...


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> A job interview! Finally!
> 
> Uh oh here comes the familiar accompanying gut-wrenching anxiety. _SHEET._


Good Luck, I'm sure you'll do great it's going to be just fine :yes :yes


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Nicole Kidman leaving her lawyer's office after finalising her divorce with Tom Cruise.

This picture proves single handledly what a nutjob Tom Cruise is.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

"Well I'm gay, I'm a ************, ****. the gay side's not so bad. We have rainbows." ^_^

O_O "Rai-rainbows??? What the ****!? Where did all that shi* come from?"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Holy crap, cousin's wedding in two and half weeks. Must possibly get haircut. OMG! freakout! And cousin's are like only second to siblings so it'll be a major wedding. Don't even have a proper dress yet. Don't even know what to say to cousin yet!! Card? or no card? Gift or money?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Did I just fail a character test?

My coworker told me he had gossip to share- it's juicy and regards our coworkers. Asked if I wanted to hear it. I said yes.

His reply, an hour later: Haha you have to be cold and mean, even if you pretend otherwise, that's how gossip works.

Hockey needs to start soon.. It doesn't judge me like people do.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I _kinda sorta_ promised my neighbour that I'd attend her barbecue party on Saturday because I couldn't think of a reason to say no. Just the thought of going is freaking me out. Also, I'd have to bring food.

Hmm.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> I _kinda sorta_ promised my neighbour that I'd attend her barbecue party on Saturday because I couldn't think of a reason to say no. Just the thought of going is freaking me out. Also, I'd have to bring food.
> 
> Hmm.


Here's an idea for you. Think of a food that you simple L-O-V-E, but a whole lot of other people really don't like, or are sick of eating.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

It felt a little awkward going to the movies alone last night, everyone else there was with other people..


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love how multicultered Californians are.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It makes me sad when I think about the amount of children in this world that don't have access to clean, high fidelity audio equipment. There's probably kids in Africa, listening to music on their laptops or iPod earphones, who have no idea what proper sub sounds like.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I hate to tell you this, but the great majority of children in Africa do not have laptops or iPods either.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I've met some straaange people in my time...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've shot over a thousand rounds in the past few days and still...no jams. the micro is just flawless.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Being in person isn't going to solve any of these problems, lol.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I kinda wish I was a sea creature


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

JAkDy said:


> Good Luck, I'm sure you'll do great it's going to be just fine :yes :yes


Thanks Aki!

I don't know why I'm so nervous.. :afr:afr:afr


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

just got blasted with nostalgia. All I want to do is watch the first Pokemon movie. No one I know has it on vhs though...and damn, I remember at theatres, they gave you those sweet mewtwo cards with your cards.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Dentists know more about my life than my family and friends.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder what happened to a few members. Don't see them on sas anymore...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

england ah
......ive never heard of it.
england!?! ahh?? ....little island beside europe.
:/ is that near miami???? 
england you bloody fool!! I do believe you are speaking our language.
 .... I'm speaking english I dont know what the hell you're speaking right now??? you're speaking constipatease or something alright.....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I went to pool for a bit today; I got bit by a 5yr old boy who thought he was a 'shark' and sun burnt badly.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Good God, the Kardashian sisters have such annoying voices with valley girl drawls.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I heard you get a free breakfast at the cinema, if you go see spiderman in 3d at 5am.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy crap...the old guy in front of me at the store today fit every stereotype possible. I could barely contain my laughter. I felt so bad for the cashier...lol. He talked about Jews, Iran, China, World War 2, World War 3, and cans of beets...BEETS! I just wanted to run up behind him and yell "get off my lawn" while shaking a cane in the air.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Darn!! I was supposed to be in bed an hour ago!!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

why do I always leave things till the last minute. grrr. **** you past me, get your sh1t together.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

why is my ear is itchy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Olivia Munn at the ESPYS..


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hhmmmm...........waffles.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wrong,

Pancakes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RiversEdge said:


> It's SASsy!
> 
> :um gasp, who says that all the time?? :lol


Hmmmm :conf. :teeth


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Why are there 7 days in a week, it's completely abstract and yet almost the entire world conforms to this as if it is some naturally determined law. It really pisses me off, I am a prisoner of the week.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'M FREE I'M FREE I'M FREE!!!! :yay

...Now to be miserable at my other job!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> I'M FREE I'M FREE I'M FREE!!!! :yay
> 
> ...Now to be miserable at my other job!


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :clap:clap:clap

(That's what we say when we're having fun...we refer to ourselves as a group of people.)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

THIS... is my random thought of the day.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

^
cute!


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried to make a rage face in photoshop yesterday.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hiccups said:


>


 Nom! Taste like chicken!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The one thing I hate about being young... Im frequently horny.

=/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Moju's mouse isn't squeaking anymore.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in such a good mood right now, i almost wanna hug someone. weird lol.

293 days to go.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


>


 This is KEEEEY--YOOOOOT!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> I'm in such a good mood right now, i almost wanna hug someone. weird lol.
> 
> 293 days to go.


Wow....what are your plans when it is up? School?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow....what are your plans when it is up? School?


first, I'm gonna travel for a bit. then, school.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> first, I'm gonna travel for a bit. then, school.


I don't blame you.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

tears = your brain vomiting.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

living takes too much energy


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

The guy working at the gun range definitely had that "Oh god, another clueless girl trying to handle a gun" vibe going on when helping me. ha. It would have been a whole lot more pleasant if he had any interest in making it a neat experience rather than acting annoyed and superior.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

How do people talk so much and enjoy it??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

How am I going to make tomorrow enjoyable?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> It makes me sad when I think about the amount of children in this world that don't have access to clean, high fidelity audio equipment. There's probably kids in Africa, listening to music on their laptops or iPod earphones, who have no idea what proper sub sounds like.


Never stop making awesome posts. I didn't recognize it was you and thought to myself...why does this sound so familiar? Ohhhh. :b


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Never stop making awesome posts. I didn't recognize it was you and thought to myself...why does this sound so familiar? Ohhhh. :b


 Sup? I feel speshul.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm considering whether or not to buy Portal 2 for $4.99. I already have a video game--do I really need another? Yes, I'm that tight that I need to consider it. . . . If it was $4.95 I would definitely get it. $5 is a lot of money. Hmm decisions.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Leaving your change in vending machines is a great way to help the homeless without having to interact with them. FOR YOUR HEALTH.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I look very manly today.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm eating cherries.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Why is it so hard to talk to people, even on an SA site? I thought the commonality of the experience was what I needed to break out of my walls, but... I guess I am just not cut out for communication.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Britney is back on BB, hooray.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I need a treadmill.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My upstairs neighbours are a-holes, so I left them a passive-aggressive sticky note.

That'll learn 'em!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Someone recognized me when I was out on my walk today and said hi (with my name). I looked up and they were running past with a group of people but I couldn't tell who it was. Now it's going to bother me :blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Britney is back on BB, hooray.


I really dislike Britney for some reason. 
And I found those gif's creepy.. though, not as much as some of the rachel gif's they had out. :um


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

so coco pops are just chocolate right.. we're not fooling ourselves right... it's just chocolate ...for breakfast...right.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Should I tell her the truth? Or should I keep this up... hmmm


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> Britney is back on BB, hooray.


OK - Big Brother has my attention now


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_What if they wont give me this O_O i would be dead_


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I guess I really am that boring... le sigh.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Why is it so hard to talk to people, even on an SA site? I thought the commonality of the experience was what I needed to break out of my walls, but... I guess I am just not cut out for communication.


I know it sucks feeling alone even on here.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I need a hobby.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

pythonesque said:


> Why is it so hard to talk to people, even on an SA site? I thought the commonality of the experience was what I needed to break out of my walls, but... I guess I am just not cut out for communication.





Furious Ming said:


> I know it sucks feeling alone even on here.


This is pretty common for people here. You're not alone, in feeling alone! [even here]... I've always found some consolation in that.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

pita said:


> My upstairs neighbours are a-holes, so I left them a passive-aggressive sticky note.
> 
> That'll learn 'em!


:lol


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

flat bill hats look so STUPID!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I have insomnia


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hhmmff


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a date in 7 hours. Heeeeeeeeellllllllppppppppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeee :afr


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

That might have been the loudest crack of thunder I've ever heard :eek


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i need to shower.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

why did the universe produce me?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Finally it's over. Herpe Friday, guys.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bryan108 said:


> why did the universe produce me?


...plastic!






Hah...I really need to stop watching George Carlin videos. Anyways, hope you feel better soon. Uh, unless that was more of a philosophical rhetorical question. I think I'll stop talking now.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My greatest regret is not realizing that cheese was moldy before I put it in my mouth.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

WoooHooo! Just checked the tracking information for the spit sample I sent to 23andMe (yes, spit sample...go ahead and judge me) and it is in transit in Iowa on the way to their labs! :yay In a few weeks I'll be able to see all the information on it. I'm going to be nerding out very soon.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

oh god it's friday, and monday will never come


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

steelmyhead said:


> oh god it's friday, and monday will never come


This is what I tell myself every Friday. And yet that ******* Monday still finds a way to sneak back in.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

au Lait said:


> My greatest regret is not realizing that cheese was moldy before I put it in my mouth.


This reminds me of something I heard on the radio yesterday. Someone recommended storing cheese in aluminum foil to avoid mold & keep it fresh. I'm going to try this.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

huh said:


> ...plastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh of course...plastic :lol George Carlin is a genius!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Finally it's over. Herpe Friday, guys.


That sounds familiar . . . ohhhhhhh. :b

Herpe Friday


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> This reminds me of something I heard on the radio yesterday. Someone recommended storing cheese in aluminum foil to avoid mold & keep it fresh. I'm going to try this.


Actually, that's true.

Back in february, my friends and I had a little burger burn cook out, and I got stuck bringing this Giant package of 200 slices of cheese home. Here it is July, and the cheese is still as fresh as ever. At least it was until I decided I didn't want anymore yesterday and threw it out.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't tell if my cat is watching me or not.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> I can't tell if my cat is watching me or not.


Jump at it. If it jumps, it was watching you. If it gives you a "You're an idiot" type of look afterward, then it wasn't watching you.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

huh said:


> I have a date in 7 hours. Heeeeeeeeellllllllppppppppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeee :afr


More than seven hours have elapsed, so any help given now would be superfluous.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hoddesdon said:


> More than seven hours have elapsed, so any help given now would be superfluous.


Actually, now that it's over help is still needed. Help to remove this pen I just jammed into my eye.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't want to work with strangers today. **** off, anticipatory anxiety.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't believe I'll be jumping out of a plane in a few hours!!!!! ahhh I can't even go on kiddie roller coasters. weewoowowo


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Some band is playing across the street from my apartment. It sounds like porno music...seriously.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

**** Sundays! starting it off with a 10 km run and then probably some stupid shooting-range to calibrate my new sight.

290 days to go.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Vegas lets out the pervert in girls. This hot latina chick groped my junk twice in the club last night.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Calypso Colada are so good.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Another pants-free Saturday night.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i belong with you
you belong with me
you're my sweet -

HEART


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If I tell my friends I have social anxiety, it's just an excuse for not having to socialize with them.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I can't believe I'll be jumping out of a plane in a few hours!!!!! ahhh I can't even go on kiddie roller coasters. weewoowowo


weewoowowo indeed! Remember to wear a parachute-- you need one, no matter how much swag you think you have.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

So I went to a club by myself last night because I was getting too confident and I felt like I needed to be knocked down a peg or two. It's good to be back.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't get why people are so obsessed with tanning.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

40$ down the drain..:/


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I want my compy...now.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

He has a girlfriend.. Well now I feel stupid :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> He has a girlfriend.. Well now I feel stupid :lol


Aww...what happened to the signature you had? I liked it as I could relate to it, and it would fit perfectly for this scenario I think. :yes

Sorry, don't feel stupid for liking someone who is taken...story of my life. :squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

9,000 th post :b


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Aww...what happened to the signature you had? I liked it as I could relate to it, and it would fit perfectly for this scenario I think. :yes
> 
> Sorry, don't feel stupid for liking someone who is taken...story of my life. :squeeze


Ah well, it is what it is :b It's not like I had a chance with him anyways so I'm not really hurt.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> weewoowowo indeed! Remember to wear a parachute-- you need one, no matter how much swag you think you have.


I did indeed : ) What an awesome experience!! I can cross skydiving off my bucket list, although I do want to go again.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Why can't I just fall asleep :|


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I did indeed : ) What an awesome experience!! I can cross skydiving off my bucket list, although I do want to go again.


:clapWell done and good job on remembering to wear a parachute. You must've had a good buzz afterwards. I can understand why you don't feel like going again. Jumping out of planes is not something one does every day . . . unless you're a skydiving instructor, I guess. It's one of the many things on my bucket list, which I should really start ticking things off of. :|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not sure how I feel about this and whether I should tell anyone. :s


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

there are 3 accomplishments that everyone here strives for before ending their service.

1. kill someone
2. get sent to prison
3. have sex with a female officer.

:roll:roll:roll


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm really glad I had that beer when I woke up from my sad-nap. It's going to be hard tomorrow morning to convince myself to get out of bed. I hate waking up.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

My kid sister drunkenly snet an email to me. I can't relate to her.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I'm soooo fu*ked up... really. I feel so empty and i want...NOTHING.<.< oh blah....DAMN ;ooo i want something. Ice cream!! :sus:teeth_


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

facebook quotes reminding me that im a lifesucker doesn't make me feel any better.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Being rawrsome 8) acting rawrsome, yesterday was good


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've finished the run first today out of all of my platoon. now that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Nothingness themes the day once again, the worst most fakest psychic in the world could have predicted that.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Little ball of purr on my lap.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im totally digging my new avatar. I've been trying to get it uploaded for quite some time. I just now figured out how.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

You know you're drinking some budget wine when the bottle has a screw top.


(Not that I'm complaining)


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

this week will be different because I have a new shower curtain doorway


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't like some southern accents but yet some people think I have an accent...I don't like having an accent I don't like hearing sometimes. Even if I have one..I don't think it's strong enough to annoy me..


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

maybe you should have called so you wouldn't miss out


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well...I tried. It's quite likely that I have failed, but what the hell.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I wonder what I would look like with a shaved head..lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:shock The more I learn about this guy the more intimidated I am.. Holy crap, how is it possible for him to still be single?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My sleep pattern is screwed up - i fell asleep at 11pm and woke up at 3am and now i'm fully awake. Thank god i work evenings.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

first day on the job tomorrow : O I'm both excite and nervous.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My hormones are sort of going crazy. Seeing attractive guys and I want them mehhh...Which is normal but different this time lol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ good luck gorillaz  

Gonna watch an episode of father ted before i fall asleep (for the second time), fun times


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My facebook isn't working. Help me, the whole world's gonna aslpode.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry bananas, you're awesome but mangos have stolen my heart this summer.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Do I _really_ want to do that?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Nothing beats, sitting back, relaxing, and listening to the laid back tracks on your playlist 8)


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish there was a White Castle was in Socal. #haroldandkumar


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really wish I wasn't so curious. I hate watching videos on youtube of sad/disturbing matter because all I do is feel sad and angry at the world and wish I could do something to help certain people living such sad lives. Why have I always been drawn to medical stuff? It's so sad to see people suffering from all kinds of problems.

I just wish I knew how to turn away because I do not need to see another sad video. *sigh*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Man, that cookie was good! Gonna take another one...


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

After seeing Project X, I really feel like having a party. Last one was pretty long ago, I think it was already two weeks ago


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Things That Make Me Want To Punch People: GIFS of Anna Karina


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Me - I' think i'm done with FB
Friend - Why?
Me - Everyone's life is sooo perfect
Friend - **** em lol You stil have me lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> You know you're drinking some budget wine when the bottle has a screw top.
> 
> (Not that I'm complaining)


haha. Guess that's a bad sign that most of my wines usually have screw tops.

Red or white, Mr. Jay?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> haha. Guess that's a bad sign that most of my wines usually have screw tops.
> 
> Red or white, Mr. Jay?


The red stuff of course. More antioxidants... :blank

Screw-top wine still tastes pretty good though don't you think? I honestly can't even tell the difference.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I bet my package will come when I'm not here.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just got home from work but all I really want to do is lay down and go to bed. bleh.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> The red stuff of course. More antioxidants... :blank
> 
> Screw-top wine still tastes pretty good though don't you think? I honestly can't even tell the difference.


I'm all about white lately. Nice and sweet.

Yeah, I haven't noticed a difference between cork and screw top. I've had some excellent screw top wines. :yes


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

JayDontCareEh said:


> The red stuff of course. More antioxidants... :blank
> 
> Screw-top wine still tastes pretty good though don't you think? I honestly can't even tell the difference.


I don't say no to wine. Ever. "Boxed wine with your corn flakes?" "Yes, please."

But the fancy (!) corked stuff is pretty amazing sometimes.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I think sexual harassment is a behavior problem, where it must taught to treat people with respect, male or female I've been mocked by women who laugh at my nonexistent attractiveness and I shrug it off, we need to teach to keep our hands and our hurtful comments to ourselves.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> I'm all about white lately. Nice and sweet.
> 
> Yeah, I haven't noticed a difference between cork and screw top. I've had some excellent screw top wines. :yes





pita said:


> I don't say no to wine. Ever. "Boxed wine with your corn flakes?" "Yes, please."
> 
> But the fancy (!) corked stuff is pretty amazing sometimes.


Yay, "jiffy" wine all around!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im really concerned that my local new station's website says the low temperature for thursday is 758 degrees :con lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why bother anymore. I want to give up sooo bad. But I cannot. I have to hold on for my family's sake. But My grip is continuing to slip away


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I've done some things I'm proud of, but there needs to be more. I wish I was a fan of my own life. I think I'm more of a critic.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I bet my package will come when I'm not here.


I was there but I missed it. Stupid loud electric toothbrush!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I am totally LOVING my new avatar!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes, I wonder...maybe? Nahhhh...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Depression sucks =l


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

So apparently I owe over $16,000 in tuition fees. What the actual ****. Haha I forgot about that. Thanks for reminding me, Australian taxation office. *bins*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> So apparently I owe over $16,000 in tuition fees. What the actual ****. Haha I forgot about that. Thanks for reminding me, Australian taxation office. *bins*


Ah, isn't tax time exciting? /nerdyaccountant

/notyetanaccountantactually


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

ARHGHHHHHHHH. zzzzzzzzzzzz. I'm such a ... I don't know, can't think of anything offensive enough. !!!!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Ah, isn't tax time exciting? /nerdyaccountant
> 
> /notyetanaccountantactually


Being reminded of my expensive failures, not so exciting for me. :b But I bet it is exciting for you (sort of) accountants. Do you make financial new year's resolutions?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'm manic depressive


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to be friends with an attractive Polish woman, who has mediocre English skills, probably smokes, possibly bisexual, an amateur photographer, and likes tech-house. Too much to ask? Am I being too specific?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

it's hotter than hell in here. I'm trying to take a little nap but there are guys running up this hill, 10 meters from my window, shooting (part of training). 

288 days to go.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't be jealous that I've been chatting online with babes all day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*I WANT MY MAYPO!!!!!!* (and I need to buy a cowboy hat!)


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to escape from all of this.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm trying to fall asleep again, but the soldiers in my room keep talking about something to do with boobs whilst throwing bullets at each other. i swear, if i accidentally get hit, I'm gonna get up and put them to sleep my way. :roll


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I wonder how long til my arm is no longer ****ed up. Can't even move it


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Eighties songs don't seem that old to me, but 50's songs seemed old in the 80's.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> *I WANT MY MAYPO!!!!!!* (and I need to buy a cowboy hat!)


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I came here to make a post about my clever scheme to steal my neighbor's cat who is currently meowing very loudly to be let in, and the ad on the top of the page is for Arm & Hammer kitty litter.

_INTERNET HOW DO YOU ALWAYS KNOW_


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know why this made me laugh. Geez, I laugh at everything. :|


:lol You'll see what I mean in thirty years!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I need to sleep!! I promised myself I would get some decent sleep, yet I'm still here on the internet. 
I will sleep!!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Someone asked me if I had "experienced diarrhea" after eating a certain thing. What the hell? I don't know. That just sounds stupid. I guess it was an experience but I'd have just said "That stuff gave me diarrhea"


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Should I go tomorrow or Saturday? Or both?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Play with new compy or study? Hmmm.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I just read a story I wrote in high school English class, and it was the funniest thing I've read in months. Too bad I can't find the funniest story I've ever written. I really really want to read it.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

clean living space or sleep all day?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's so uncomfortably hot in here right now. ugh.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I turned down a work night out, i was in two minds about it, and i told them i would know today if i could go (i said i might have something else on). I was gonna go, but then when they asked me, i automatically said 'no sorry i can't'. So that's that then! First thing to come out of mouth made my decision!


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

i would love to watch more musicals/plays live


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Grow up dip****!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh man Im sleepy. But I don't get off work for another 2 and 1/2 hours.


UGH!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There goes my sleep right out of whack again.

:eyes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh GOD, Im in trouble.

July 23 Im supposed to finish my final term in college. BUT now, a design software I need for my final exam has stopped working, and I cant do my final exam with that software. AND, if I fail my final exam, I have to retake the class ALL OVER AGAIN!!!! Which means ANOTHER 10 weeks of schooling, instead of just 5 more days!


ALL I need is at least a score of 400 points out of the 1000 that my exam is worth. If that happens, my grade will drop from its current 87 down to about 62. But according to my school, anything above 60 is a satisfactorially passing grade, and I wont have to retake my class.

So should I crawl on my belly to my Professor and beg that he be lenient with me and give me at least 400 points for what i can turn in?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I did EMDR therapy today. It was weird.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ten Pence


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm craving a beer right now.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Flying to England today


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Should I start a new thread? \0.0/


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

yey! 3 hrs into editing my online work profile (that's inclusive of a few minutes of checking facebook, etc) and I'm almost done! probably an hour more to finish my resume's objective since i'm not yet that sleepy? or might sleep on it and continue again after i wake up, lol... anywho, go me! :boogie


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

To new ****ing beginnings.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hey look what I found...some more fail.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

au Lait said:


> I came here to make a post about my clever scheme to steal my neighbor's cat who is currently meowing very loudly to be let in, and the ad on the top of the page is for Arm & Hammer kitty litter.
> 
> _INTERNET HOW DO YOU ALWAYS KNOW_


Open a can of tuna and you might even get to steal more than one cat. Kitties love tuna.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Is this a good idea?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I need to shave!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Open a can of tuna and you might even get to steal more than one cat. Kitties love tuna.


It shall be done and soon all the kitties will be mine.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I drank too much....


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate the new coffee machine at work. Why did they change it, the old one was so much better.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Somehow, I came home and slipped into some loose shorts and now I feel liberated.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> Somehow, I came home and slipped into some loose shorts and now I feel liberated.


That's most probably cause you have room to move. :b


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i like soup


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Why doesn't soccer have goal horns too?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bigblue38 said:


> That's most probably cause you have room to move. :b


lol. pants can be so stuffy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still a rebellious teenager


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

the tracking page says "delivered"

why i have no parcel? :mum


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Compy isn't working.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Meditating is like running a disk defragmenter and registry cleaner on your hard drive. It gives your mind better space to more quickly access knowledge and ideas. /nerdmode


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Licking doorknobs is illegal on other planets.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I still bump '2001' to keep myself grounded. #dredrums


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank God for this forum sometimes. #therealsocialnetwork


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I change my voice when I talk to my dog. #dogvoice


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This thread is my twitter stream. #SAStweet


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

There's a lot of cute girls on this forum. #canihaveyournumber


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I watch Sam Harris videos too much. #notenough


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Light speed blazin chronic through the galaxy. #track9


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

So Dwight Howard could seriously be a Laker. #jizzinmypants #newdynasty


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Hip hop music through Beyerdynamic headphones. #wednesdaynight


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

edit function > spam


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I'm miserable, dumb , fugly person _


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

back to uni if not so ever briefly.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Everywhere I go all I ever seem to hear is. #bangbang


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I like girls with brown hair and brown eyes. #attractive


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Heard Kendrick Lamar on Power during rush hour. #getitkdot


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The SA is melting off my body like ice cream. #progress


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> The SA is melting off my body like ice cream. #progress


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i think i would do better in like any science of the world rather than plain regular socializing..

-_-


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Back to losin myself in my imagination - ****s like an addiction.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If I got in a cab & asked the driver to follow some random car like in films I wonder if he would


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

The future is like a foreign country; the thought of going there fills me with both longing and fear.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I hope she buys my trailer!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Tomorrow will be the convergence of several auspicious factors appearance-wise. My hair and stubble will be at the optimal length, I will be at a point in my workout cycle such that my muscles will have the optimal muscley-ness, and tomorrow is Friday, when I go out for walks at night. Two weeks ago I perfected a new technique for looking at girls, so I will put that to use. If I can't get any female attention tomorrow, there's no hope for me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Must bite tongue. Must bite tongue.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

The Tour de France gets more boring every year. Yawn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

MF Doom said:


> The Tour de France gets more boring every year. Yawn


That's the reason why I don't watch it...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The guy in the warehouse unit next to ours brought us doughnuts today. He said I should eat most of them because I need to eat. "Y'know, eat? Food? Consumption? You need to _eat_." F*** off, I wish I'd said. Instead I stared at him blankly before contributing a very meek "I do."

It's funny that people comment on my alleged skinniness in ways that ought to make someone as insecure as me insecure about her weight. But no. I'm perfectly happy with my weight. It's everything else that people never even allude to that I'm insecure about.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Once you've hit rock bottom, the only way to go is up.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Sometimes I really hate being a woman.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice....


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> That's the reason why I don't watch it...


I still watch it though, but there's nobody attacking. Only Van Den Broeck and Nibali are doing some. 
Mountain stages are in a way always exciting


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Yolo bro


----------



## Kwirky (Jan 23, 2009)

Dark chocolate always makes the day a little better


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Eyes heavy but I don't want to lay down and sleep..forcing myself to stay awake.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with not going out after work, even on a really nice day like today...

Dammit. I wish I had decided to go for a walk down Robson before coming back.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

Can someone please send me money (without expecting anything in return)? If you're interested, pm me your bank account details. Thank you.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I recommend reading this if you'd like a good laugh.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-3-dark-secrets-it-turns-out-everyones-hiding_p2/

It's the second page of the article, but the story is priceless.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

My cat woke me up this morning by kneading my feet. Thanks Moju!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Randomly burst out laughing at something when i was walking over to my car today, people thought i was nuts. It was funny though. A girl at work trying to say 'hitchcock' in a strong Spanish accent cracked me up. Sounded like a porn movie the way she was saying it though :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait a minute. That means he tried asking her out when he still had a girlfriend :shock Goes to show you can never really assume you know someone.. 

I should stop asking, be oblivious and assume all my friends are sweet little angels.. I'm a lot happier that way.

Or do as my friend does and assume everyone is an a-shole instead. I don't know which is better :sus


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Sometimes it amazes me how little you have to do to get some women to have sex with you.

I have come to the conclusion that at least 90% of the girls in college are straight up ****s. They just like to pretend like they're not.


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

Its a amazing how you just realized that


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to move into a cheap vegas hotel and play poker every day to make money.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

SkipToTheEnd said:


> Can someone please send me money (without expecting anything in return)? If you're interested, pm me your bank account details. Thank you.


If you send me your online banking details (and your parents' too, if possible) I can forward them to my cousin in Nigeria. He is a prince and has abundant wealth. He can also talk to you about some investment opportunities, if you are looking for long-term financial security. 
I'm glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I like eggs.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel like my curved spine has moved? :s


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've walked 65,958 steps in the last 3 days.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> If you send me your online banking details (and your parents' too, if possible) I can forward them to my cousin in Nigeria. He is a prince and has abundant wealth. He can also talk to you about some investment opportunities, if you are looking for long-term financial security.
> I'm glad I could be of assistance.


This sounds like a legit and highly secure investment opportunity. I'd be a fool to let it go to waste! Finally, my dream to become rich without exerting any physical or mental effort is going to be realized!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

so i guess i understand now why people don't like coming into chat.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

*"Those who want to succeed will find a way; those who don't will find an excuse."*

I have succeeded in finding some great excuses!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

a platoon of marines from the us came to our base to train. what a waste of air-miles. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> a platoon of marines from the us came to our base to train. what a waste of air-miles. :roll


Are you insulting the United States Marine Corps? We are on your side, yo!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I find this advertisement picture extremely creepy and anxiety-producing. There is no connection between this and learning a foreign language!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess I don't understand how chino pants work.

Every time I try to wear the pair I bought, I feel like I transform into an elderly lady with a huge ***. Why do they look good on everyone but me?

Maybe I've been an elderly lady with a huge *** this whole time, and the pants are just ~bringing out my true self~ or something.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

How lame is it that I went back to my doctor's office just to interact with the cute receptionist?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

foe said:


> How lame is it that I went back to my doctor's office just to interact with the cute receptionist?


Not lame at all, that is, assuming you left with some digits _at least._


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thought the guy at the off licence was seriously cute, really my type (he wasnt handsome,but something about him), plus he seemed like he had a nice sense of humour. All i kept thinking of in the queue was 'damn, if only i had this 6 pack of coors light drank before i got to the till, then i'd flirt with you/make eye contact'

SA sucks the life out of me


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are you insulting the United States Marine Corps? We are on your side, yo!


lol no, i just think it's a waste of your tax money to bring soldiers all the way here to exercise. i could care less that they are here. they seem very nice, actually. much more well behaved and disciplined than the soldiers in my platoon. they are exactly like we were in boot-camp...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Successes and failures are independent of attitude. Your attitude can change the way you perceive your successes and failures.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I did some good swimming today


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

At some point everyone should have a conversation with themselves about their attitude or lack thereof.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

cccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc

:stu


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, nice.  I haven't gone swimming in *my pool* in over a week. I really need to. :um


Trying to make everyone jealous?:bah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Trying to make everyone jealous?:bah


Oh, no. I didn't mean it like that. :bah:b


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I need a break :|


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I can hear two farmers having an argument at 1am in one of the fields nearby. Roaring at each other, what on earth can they possibly be doing at this hour?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

cant wait for tomorrow..going to a fair


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I've thinking of shaving my head...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Friday nights are my chill out nights, few cans, candles (romantic lol) and abit of music and this is the life. This time next week i'll be on a plane to Canada, still have to buy a bigger suitcase!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

What's the point of being a fan of this team, they just trade away all my favourite players


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> What's the point of being a fan of this team, they just trade away all my favourite players


Which team?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I really am blonde.... thought i picked up a few cans of coors light, half way through the second can i realise i'm actually drinking bulmers light??? Maybe the taste of APPLE instead of beer should have made me realise!! Damn marketing strategies, same colour can, different contents!!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Must not fall asleep on sofa...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You want me? Well ****ing come on and .....break .....the..... door ...down..........


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

thunder is very loud


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

The shower shall now be renamed as, "The steamy box of pain and regret".


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

why doesn't page 3647 show up? :um


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I need a vacation... a temporary escape from daily life.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I keep grabbing my boob, only to look up and remember the blinds are open. Though I doubt our neighbors can see in. I must fix this bad habit of mine.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This banana is so massive I think I'm going to die.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

fingertips said:


> why doesn't page 3647 show up? :um


Because we're all gossiping about you on that page.

I've had that problem in firefox before. I think I fixed it by clearing my cache, cookies, etc. I can't remember for sure.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

There sure are a lot of people w/ the name "tea" in their username on this forum.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

layitontheline said:


> I keep grabbing my boob, only to look up and remember the blinds are open. Though I doubt our neighbors can see in. I must fix this bad habit of mine.





avoidobot3000 said:


> This banana is so massive I think I'm going to die.


Quite the juxtaposition of random thoughts there. You two neighbors? :teeth


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not the next pop star, I'm not the next socially aware rapper, I'm a human ****ing being over dope *** instrumentation


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What the ****?! My favorite radio station is not there anymore! What?!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe this....it was the only good station.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

got 2 days away from the army. waiting for the sushi i ordered after drinking way too much (terrible idea to post right now i know). :roll.

284 days to go.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Where the hell is everyone? I feel like I'm losing my mind once again.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Screw it, I'm going to sleep. So much for friends being around.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Yesterday I marathoned around four to five hours of an Amnesia: The Dark Descent Let's Play and went straight to sleep afterwards. I'm not quite sure but I think I had nightmares. Those were the best dreams I've had in a while.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The sun called moon.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Take all the crap and useless garbage that's in your garage and place it in your neighbor's yard late on a Friday night. Next, put signs up directing people to the Yard Sale starting at 7am. Then sit back and watch everyone be thoroughly confused.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Posting for the first time since February. Can I get a SETBACK!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I must remember to thank my neighbours across the street for making all this noise and allowing me to get two hours of sleep, out of a possible eight. I feel so rested.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Must... resist... urge to thread-stalk one of the posters on this site.



Just Lurking said:


> I must remember to thank my neighbours across the street for making all this noise and allowing me to get two hours of sleep, out of a possible eight. I feel so rested.


I find those foam earplugs work quite well at blocking out the loud traffic noise outside when I'm trying to sleep. They're cheap, too.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I really need to clean my closet and throw EVERYTHING away, that I don't wear anymore.... Why do I procrastinate everything?? :banghead:


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Decision making time tomorrow.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

There's no confessions thread here?

I relate to Tom Green in Freddy Got Fingered. Sad.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

My attempt at a comic. Anything to avoid doing my work.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I swear in another life i was Royalty or held some Important role. I keep getting this feeling that im stuck in the wrong life.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

cask and cream brandy ...Nom


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

If I put this penny in my bellybutton I wonder how long it'd stay in there before falling out?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got yelled at by another bicyclist, an older gentleman this evening. 

I smiled expecting a hello, and got a loud "wrong way". 

I wanted to say something, but didn't! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Chinese buffet time! :yay


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Is to cry without any particular rhyme or reason a bad thing?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> My attempt at a comic. Anything to avoid doing my work.


It is not necessary to use words to convey emotions in the animal world, but here's a banana as a gesture of sympathy. and some poop.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

the internet is getting boring


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

uncategorizedme said:


> Is to cry without any particular rhyme or reason a bad thing?


I suppose it's bad only if it leaves you feeling worse than you did before you started crying...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I used to be a professional sleeper. I'm not as good as I used to be, though. Makes me sad.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Feeling suicidal again. I don't know why this comes and goes as it does.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Be gentle, sky, and let me rest -
These bones are worn - they lack the zest
Of flesh in life - they're marrowless! -
Their arid surface, nakedness! -
Betrayed in death; no sheen of red
From coursing blood; and blue was shed
Upon the fading out of eyes
That cased the world and gave disguise
To what my deepest thoughts had been -
But now I'm done with all I've seen.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What have I become, My sweetest friend. ...................


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Feeling suicidal again. I don't know why this comes and goes as it does.


Talk about it?

-----

My tummy hurts T.T


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Most women I know: "Let's buy furniture we don't need."


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I reckon the average amount of time I spend wearing a towel after I shower is around 15-30 minutes.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

people who are overly patriotic annoy me so much!

283 days to go.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I must be stone faced even in the most harshest of situations.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

why for not???


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

i love watching my dog sleeping peacefully


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not even that tired and it's 3 am :/


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Think I'm starting to like malls... somehow walking around aimlessly before the mall doors close is a good thing. That and semi-annual sales!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have been in bed some time ago.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

this guy in my platoon has beaten a guy 3 times his size in this army arm-wrestling championship. i couldn't believe my eyes. his arms are so big though that most sleeves don't fit him.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

fingertips said:


> so i guess i understand now why people don't like coming into chat.


Because I'm not there? ;-)


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried acupuncture for the first time, it was pretty good but the guy forgot to take one of the needles out. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

**************
*79,000th post!*
**************​


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Black And Mild said:


> Not lame at all, that is, assuming you left with some digits _at least._


She did ask for my number....

so my doctor's assistant can contact me when my x-ray appointment will be. :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I was a cat just like Garfield.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> **************
> *79,000th post!*
> **************​


Congrats!! 

--------

The beach was awesome! Should post some pics..


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Tired! Gym has worn me out. hmmm might mean i'll go to bed earlier though!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> I'm hungry.


buy tacobell.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

reminded from the posts above that I should eat a banana


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

christ on a cracker...there's a clicking noise coming from my bathroom and I can't figure out what it is. It's driving me insane!!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

That's it I'm buying a new motherboard!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You don't realize how insecure you are until you're no longer insecure. Taking thoughts as objects of consciousness.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn that kid is still trying to pick up girls online?

oh and from the other day 

This is not what you see, this is what you think you see.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

who's that man with the soup on his head? woah-woah-oh


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

What would happen if you were pulled over by a cop for a busted headlight, and he asks where you were headed, and you answer, "oh, I'm just on my way to get some cocaine(its an energy drink for all you people who don't known!!!!)" Like, could you be arrested for going out to by an energy drink?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

mdiada said:


> What would happen if you were pulled over by a cop for a busted headlight, and he asks where you were headed, and you answer, "oh, I'm just on my way to get some cocaine(its an energy drink for all you people who don't known!!!!)" Like, could you be arrested for going out to by an energy drink?


LMFAO xD


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

900 :banana


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to make more helpful posts, hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

What a pity...


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Convinced myself not to avoid an appointment and apparently it was canceled anyway. At least I got out of the house.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Convinced myself not to avoid an appointment and apparently it was canceled anyway. At least I got out of the house.


Haha,the exact same thing happened to me last week. Ensue the inevitable dread for the rearranged appointment :um


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

The thought of having to pump my own gas gives me so much anxiety. Sad.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I daydream about math and enjoy it, I wonder what that says about me.


On a similar note it's the last week of summer school. Just have to get past the finals and it's vacation for a few weeks.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can handle my self esteem issues so much better now. It was hard to get to this point.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I keep stealing people's pens by accident. I don't even know how this one ended up in my purse, I don't remember ever using it before. I'm going to keep it though, it's a good pen


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nosebleeds suck.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I feel great!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I wonder if this skirt makes me look weird.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Pester them before they begin to pester you. #overcomingSA


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

another big brother is going on? will this pox on humanity ever end??


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

huh said:


> I wonder if this skirt makes me look weird.


Well, since you are a male, that may well be a possibility.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Watching WWE RAW 1000th episode, and got damn, Stephanie McMahon is still as sexy as ever.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Not if it's a kilt. :teeth


I will admit, my legs look pretty damn good in a kilt.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wish I was a better person in general, but I just feel so hurrieded sometimes. Wedding in T minus 5 days. AHH!! Feeling the pressure to look good, act good, have some etiquette, disrupt sleep schedule to awake early.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Too much pizza is a bad idea.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Too much pizza is a bad idea.


False.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love you guys


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

instead of going home, I'm gonna be on the border with Syria, watching assad's army destroy this Syrian village next to the border. I've seen it last week...wasn't pretty.:roll

281 days to go.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

With my new degree, how will I get a job thats at least 300 miles away, and also make enough money to pay of my $60,000 school loans?


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

fingertips said:


> so i guess i understand now why people don't like coming into chat.


The quality of conversation does seem to have taken a sharp decline lately.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

the only person to start a convo with me since last wednesday happened today while at the checkout and it was while I was trying to count coins out of my purse to pay.. so close yet so...far. xP


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope my new thread takes off. I think it'll be fun.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm so tired... But I have new shoes! :3


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://nyanit.com/www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/

You're welcome.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My kitten smells. When she eats she rolls in the food.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't get peoples opinions in here. :stu


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't feel like working out today. Meh


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Beer


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dear Journal:

Today I realized I still stuck. That is all.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

And I just officially ran out of food. Well...I have half a bag of mixed veggies left.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I want to go into the kitchen and get the jar of peanut butter and eat it spoonful by spoonful but I know my mom would judge me so she needs to get out!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I really shouldn't attempt conversation when I'm in one of these moods.. I say such awkward things. Ugh these people deserve medals for even wanting to associate themselves with me


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

A little bit of advice to everyone posting here still struggling with the SA thing; 

Life really does go better when you stop thinking negatively.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Water sucks, Gatorade's better.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ugh, i hate these pointless training exercises. walking up and down mountains all night with 100 pounds of weight, and then, when we are so broken we can barely stand up, we are supposed to attack. :roll

280 days to go.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Beer


Ditto

I love life!!! & I love everyone here. You're all my people.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> A little bit of advice to everyone posting here still struggling with the SA thing;
> 
> Life really does go better when you stop thinking negatively.


Cosign


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

for the first time today, someone was not like, "Oh you're 20 something? but you look so young!!!111!! like 18!!" yeah, it was nice.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't wait for that day when I mean to search someone's name on Facebook, but instead type their name into my Status Update, and press enter. It's going to be so awkward...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

and I've beaten all of my platoon in this gun competition...yet again. I'm the undisputed champion. woohoo!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

950.67456367867990453


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I just forced myself to go to a lounge/bar by myself. I met some interesting people and discovered there were a lot of girls celebrating their birthdays.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

There's no other choice I care about but completely diving into society and challenging my worst fears.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

**** SA


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've got a lot more work to do.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The last time I ate anything was about... oh... just over 12 hours ago. Yet... Im not that hungry. When usually, Im hungry every 4-6 hours.

WTF?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't know if what I'm wearing is appropriate for the 30° outside... Long pants, long sleeves....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank GOD there's an free online French-English translator.

LOL!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

https://twitter.com/KimKierkegaard


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

i talk to myself way to much lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A demon can become your conscience & your conscience can become a demon


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

My Windows Live Messenger contact list is haunting. It's an anti-social wasteland, left behind by my teenage self, like it dropped out of my pocket and I never picked it back up. 

I don't know why I logged in.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Needs to be a rule against guys coming into the gym at 1am purely to pose shirtless in a line making awkward sweaty eye contact as I try to work around them. Come on bros I know you can do this **** at home, I dont need to see sweaty half naked dudes staring into my eyes every time I happen to turn my head.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

sh*t. bad news woke me up tonight. my cousin who lives upstairs from us with her mom/my aunt and siblings texted me basically saying either we'd have to live together (here downstairs) or one of us finds a place. I don't think it's proper that they'll be the ones to get kicked out since this is their family's house and we are the ones who fail to pay rent. I don't know, this might be the end of my causing burden to my family since this online work crap fails to make me hopeful anymore.

/end rant


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Every single night, I hear some teenagers yelling and singing outside, it kinda annoys me. But it's not always the same group of people...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> God, the Japanese curry I made is really making me gaseous. And I made enough for over 10 dinners. I hope I don't bomb out my classmates or my roommate.
> 
> I put in 4 onions, 1 sweet potato, 1 regular potato, 1 other kind of potato (forget the name), 2 carrots, and one can of coconut milk.


Was the curry sauce from scratch or from a packet? I ask because I want to try making a good japanese curry from scratch.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

unghhhhh

*lights a smoke*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I knew there was a raccoon living in the chimney next door, but I had no clue there was a family of 5 living in there If I had an actual camera, I would take a picture of the 3 babies wrestling on the neighbours roof


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know why I got distracted by this GIF. Maybe it's the way the person moves the pen so perfectly and the writing is so pretty.  I'm weird. :um


It is mesmerizing!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

So today I tried to iron a shirt while I was still wearing it. Because it would have been too much work to take it off apparently. I feel like I've achieved a new level of laziness.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> So today I tried to iron a shirt while I was still wearing it. Because it would have been too much work to take it off apparently. I feel like I've achieved a new level of laziness.


wouldn't you burn yourself?


----------



## ShannelTheUgly (Feb 11, 2012)

I just notice that believe in people more than myself. Well I'm getting tired of always being the fool.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I like to eat potatoes.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bwahaha...according to my genetic results I have a higher than average percentage of Neanderthal DNA. I also learned I carry an increased risk for Chron's disease and Celiac disease. I've actually thought of going in to get tested for Celiac disease because I think my stomach issues are actually due to a gluten intolerance, where I initially suspected something with onion/garlic. Pretty interesting stuff, I could browse my results for hours and not be bored.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> wouldn't you burn yourself?


lol nah, I'm not stupid enough to hold a hot iron against my skin. I just sort of crouched down a bit and positioned myself so I could stretch the part I wanted to iron (it was near the hem) over the edge of the ironing board.

Which seemed like a great time saving idea in my head. But turned out to be more time consuming and troublesome than just taking the shirt off to iron it. So basically I am both lazy and ineffective.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> This strawberry sugar free Trident gum is delightful.


I had a stick of Care-Free gum today. It worked for a little while, but once the gum lost it's flavour, I was back to pondering my mortality.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know-aaaaah-oh much....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"even a miserable man must eat" growled the stomach


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dayman, fighter of the Nightman, champion of the sun, you're a master of karate and friendship for everyone


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

[10:19:17 AM] *Me*: is tumblr a softcore porn site? it seems like every time I click on there looking for a gif, some random model or girl is posed naked in an awkward position :lol

I can't be the only one that has noticed this


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Nefury said:


> My Windows Live Messenger contact list is haunting. It's an anti-social wasteland, left behind by my teenage self, like it dropped out of my pocket and I never picked it back up.
> 
> I don't know why I logged in.


mmmmm... I noticed a bunch of people added me from the msn thread but only spoke to me once then disappeared. I think some caught me at a bad time when I was busy but either way.. judgement after one average convo is not cool...right? I guess I shouldn't be so worried. their loss right? :/

-----------------------------------------------------------------

I received a letter today, I kinda knew it was coming but hhmmm so basically they want to put my rent up to more than what social benefits pay me each week, it was already bad enough but this is just a joke. I always said I'd end it once this came but I don't know ..I'm going to try.. I think. reality f88888 sucks.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Good sex needs good background music.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Good sex needs good background music.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

2am thunderstorm on the way.. I like it!! Looks like this one could get wild.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

what an annoying exercise. it was so hot and humid that i was literally drinking the sweat that dripped from my face for like 12 hours. i drank about 3 liters of water an hour.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> mmmmm... I noticed a bunch of people added me from the msn thread but only spoke to me once then disappeared. I think some caught me at a bad time when I was busy but either way.. judgement after one average convo is not cool...right? I guess I shouldn't be so worried. their loss right? :/


Ha, sounds about right for MSN. That's sort of the reason I don't bother with it anymore, chances are there are some really nice people I might have decent conversations with but I think for the mostpart, any new people that I talk to probably won't stick around for long anyway. At least that's just my experience :|


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Probably should put this in some vent thread but I went to the gym at like 1am and it was empty and perfect.. and then walks in my ex girlfriends new boyfriend with a friend. So its just me him and this other dude right next to each other for about an hour and a half... awkward as ****.. and brings up the **** I really had just stopped thinking about. Its more so annoying because I used to be friendly with him, and I know he knows everything about me and my problems from her. :|

annnnd just to top the night off, after they leave some arab guy comes in and follows me around. Like there is literally a row of empty benches but he has to take mine and wait for me, then following me to the treadmills which again are in a big empty line .. but he has to come next to me.. next I start doing deadlifts and rows and the guy seriously pulls up RIGHT in front of me in the entire empty gym and makes really creepy eye contact, like not breaking it while he curls 10lbs in a weird twisty motion.. damn this has turned out longer than I intended and probably littered with mistakes but who cares, this guy was on me like a serial rapist.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Elad said:


> Probably should put this in some vent thread but I went to the gym at like 1am and it was empty and perfect.. and then walks in my ex girlfriends new boyfriend with a friend. So its just me him and this other dude right next to each other for about an hour and a half... awkward as ****.. and brings up the **** I really had just stopped thinking about. Its more so annoying because I used to be friendly with him, and I know he knows everything about me and my problems from her. :|
> 
> annnnd just to top the night off, after they leave some arab guy comes in and follows me around. Like there is literally a row of empty benches but he has to take mine and wait for me, then following me to the treadmills which again are in a big empty line .. but he has to come next to me.. next I start doing deadlifts and rows and the guy seriously pulls up RIGHT in front of me in the entire empty gym and makes really creepy eye contact, like not breaking it while he curls 10lbs in a weird twisty motion.. damn this has turned out longer than I intended and probably littered with mistakes but who cares, this guy was on me like a serial rapist.


You were in the gym alone at 1:00 am. He was waiting for you to make your move.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> You were in the gym alone at 1:00 am. He was waiting for you to make your move.


Make my move? I'm not gay and I'm not there to get raped. This wasnt like some gay dude just checking out, this guy was honestly ridiculously creepy.

I wonder if this is how girls at the gym feel to a lesser extent, lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it over? I think it's over, but I'm not sure. If it's over...

PARTY TIME










Well, I didn't have finals, thank f. But this still applies.









:yay


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its 5:20am and I cant stop thinking about french toast maybe with some bacon strips. ****ing french toast. brb.


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

So lonely.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope this turns out well


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Is it over? I think it's over, but I'm not sure. If it's over...
> 
> PARTY TIME
> 
> ...


Haha funny picture:b
Just got home from taking my finals. Ah... vacation for a few weeks feelsgoodman.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

One of the people at work kept calling it "Tweeter" instead of Twitter, which was awkward because I almost started giggling each time.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

SkipToTheEnd said:


> So lonely.


Me too. Yay. :squeeze


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL @ the BURN ALL THE NOTES pic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Jensken said:


> Haha funny picture:b
> Just got home from taking my finals. Ah... vacation for a few weeks feelsgoodman.


:drunk


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I want an awkward boyfriend so we can be awkward together.


I'm too old for you.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

intheshadows said:


> I'm too old for you.


Maybe if you are *really* awkward that may offset the age difference.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

man I hate when my people don't get my sarcasm and just think I'm retarded.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

They let go 50 agency workers in our place tonight; everyone in our place was shocked to the core. Honestly didn't see that coming at all. I've heard rumours about the company trying to cut costs, and apparently after the holidays they are doing a huge overhaul of the place. 

I'm just glad i was made permanent two months ago, i couldnt go through that ****e again about wondering if my job was gonna go any minute. I used to call it Big brother friday! 

But even though it was harsh on all those people (they were told to drop everything and leave and were escorted off the premises), the company are allowed to do this. But it's just the way they do it, awful treatment to the agency staff who put in hard work.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm hungry but it's too late to eat. Oh stomach, why do you always have to be so hungry?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

When the **** is Netflix going to add Always Sunny!?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> When the **** is Netflix going to add Always Sunny!?


Ahh I was just thinking the same thing today!!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The worst that can happen is they tell you to get lost. And that happens implicitly on a daily basis anyways, so it shouldn't be any worse.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hormones are at it again.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

meganmila said:


> Hormones are at it again.


I haven't done it (the deed) since the end of June. woop dee doo! My powers have increased, yet I can sympathize.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> I haven't done it (the deed) since the end of June. woop dee doo! My powers have increased, yet I can sympathize.


I haven't done "it" Pee in the vee since January of 2011...Like foreplay stuff since june of this year.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I just noticed the day I joined this site was on Wednesday. Making it a year haha.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I haven't done "it" Pee in the vee since January of 2011...Like foreplay stuff since june of this year.


I can give you a hand with that ;]


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

a 10k run at 2am after not sleeping for 30 something hours. yeah, that's my idea of fun. :roll

honestly, it feels like I'm at basic training. I'm a ****ing sergeant!

278 days to go.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Google Fiber..do want. Wonder if we'll even be able to get it up here though:?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm so dumb. Just a big idiot. Went to go pick up my ipod and I ended up making it swing back causing it to hit me directly in the eye. Its been a rough night :no


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

EastWinds said:


> I'm so dumb. Just a big idiot. Went to go pick up my ipod and I ended up making it swing back causing it to hit me directly in the eye. Its been a rough night :no


eyePod

heh heh heh heh heh

:teeth


----------



## Kwirky (Jan 23, 2009)

im tired....should go to bed......did i turn my electric blanket on?.....can't face a cold bed....brrrrr......i love the randomness of this thread....lol


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

It doesn't feel like work when there's no work to do and you're all alone in the office.


----------



## Kwirky (Jan 23, 2009)

just took my beanie off and my hair and scalp feel really weird....lol....plus i have bad 'hat hair' now


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

blah blah


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm, 7am but still 'Thursday night' for me. I should probably try sleeping.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Why is it the last hour of work almost always goes by the slowest?


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

*I've never given my posts a title before! *



Nefury said:


> Me too. Yay. :squeeze


:rub (because I'm sure a condescending pat on the head is exactly what you need right now)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Humidity must be destroyed.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hate going to gigs alone.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i just love the micro. it has the same range and accuracy of a standard assault rifle, yet it's small enough to fit inside a small backpack. meaning it's sa friendly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frunktubulus said:


> The quality of conversation does seem to have taken a sharp decline lately.
> View attachment 11825


:lol Unnecessary Censorship! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> i just love the micro. it has the same range and accuracy of a standard assault rifle, yet it's small enough to fit inside a small backpack. meaning it's sa friendly.


That is scary.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

If I had a younger sister, I wonder what she would be like. Probably taking duckface pics of herself and shouting "yolo" at me. I'm kinda glad it's just me and my brother.


----------



## emmanemma (Apr 16, 2012)

What cruel god is responsible for mosquitos.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Olivia Munn was on Conan and she said she loves it when guys play sports and I agree. You don't have to play sports but if you do I get turned on. I like watching snowboarders. I remember being in Colorado seeing snowboarders..yummy. With those beainie hats ( whatever they are called ) where you wear on your head when it's cold....YUMMY. I want to move to Breckenridge..so many hot guys.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> If I had a younger sister, I wonder what she would be like. Probably taking duckface pics of herself and shouting "yolo" at me. I'm kinda glad it's just me and my brother.


I always wondered what it would be like to have a sister.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

mmmmmm vanilla coke <3


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> When the **** is Netflix going to add Always Sunny!?


I was going to subscribe to netflix just to see if that show was on there.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Another day, another series of failed social interactions... business as usual. I wonder what I'll make for dinner.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> Watching the Olympic opening ceremonies... Kinda awesome


Right, almost forgot about that! Off to join in on the fun. :tiptoe


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I always wondered what it would be like to have a sister.


Me too. I grew up as the only girl in a family full of boys, so I kind of wished I had an older sister to look up to.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Me too. I grew up as the only girl in a family full of boys, so I kind of wished I had an older sister to look up to.


Yup....almost every cousin I have is a guy. Like one girl cousin.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The gym murdered me today


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I bought some new headphones at Walgreens today. :yay I'll be stacking up on my headphone collection. This is my third pair. I hope they last longer, though. I wore those other ones out.


What kind? I got a pair of Panasonic HT227s one time and they were falling apart a couple of months later. :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> What kind? I got a pair of Panasonic HT227s one time and they were falling apart a couple of months later. :/


I don't know. It just says DJ-style headphones on the front of the package they came in.:blank lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just noticed that my mom asked me earlier if I needed some double A batteries for my new headphones. :haha I need them for my camera. Haha, batteries don't go in headphones. :b That's my mom for ya.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My Friday nights are so wild. Tonight I'm doing my laundry...if you know what I mean. :twisted


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Making paper beads. Making...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I think my new fish hates me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Good thing I finished my laundry early. Now I can get back to doing all that nothing I had planned.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I hate mosquitos. I have these bugs in my room. I don't know what kind they are but I just counted 25 of them today.  They've been hanging out in my room for the past month. They act like there's something dead in my room or something. :um


Fun Fact: Mosquitoes are the deadliest animal in the world. Try not to get malaria.:dead:b


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I should really stop going to the relationships sub-forum considering how I always leave pissed off.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder if sunbeds would help or curb my seasonal depression :| Must resist buying alcohol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

heyJude said:


> Me too. I grew up as the only girl in a family full of boys, so I kind of wished I had an older sister to look up to.


I always wondered about this too. I have one older brother and one younger. they're both idiots. i always wished I had a sister.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

just sat out in the sun for awhile.. so comforting with your glowing warmth wrapped around me. _*sun drunk*._


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why do I feel like something bad is going to happen ~_~


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Off on Sunday to start my new life. This better be good is all I can say.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

A friend from Australia, who I met on here, is a week away from purchasing plane tickets for her and her cousin to fly to North America. California for one week, and then my little Canadian town for 3 weeks with me...I can't even believe this is about to happen...


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

the cheat said:


> A friend from Australia, who I met on here, is a week away from purchasing plane tickets for her and her cousin to fly to North America. California for one week, and then my little Canadian town for 3 weeks with me...I can't even believe this is about to happen...


whoa.. what if things don't go so well? always good to have a backup plan, and 3 weeks is.. you should have a plan B.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I tried to pitch a tent but failed bad


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Just spent the last 2 hours customizing profile colors :no....I'm gonna go to sleep now. Need to find a new hobby.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> whoa.. what if things don't go so well? always good to have a backup plan, and 3 weeks is.. you should have a plan B.


She's basically my best friend.  Wait, not basically...she is. Essays upon essays of emails, video chats, etc for a few years now. This will be one of the most fun things ever...and the day they return can be changed for a nominal fee, on the 0.000001% chance it turns into a disaster.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Pan Bread is yummy. I wish I had some.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish I could throw a molotov cocktail into my loud *** douchey neighbor's house -_-


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Águeda, Portugal

http://www.juxtapoz.com/Current/umbrella-installation-in-agueda-portugal


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if flying cars will be invented in my lifetime.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm way too honest when drunk.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder how much it would cost to get a prostitute to suck the honey off these nuts
and leave me with just the roasted cashews. I prefer the raw cashew and it's the only solution I can think of. :um


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to get a prostitute to suck the honey off these nuts
> and leave me with just the roasted cashews. I prefer the raw cashew and it's the only solution I can think of. :um


Damn you for talking about cashews, its 2:30am and I think I have to go buy some now :mumor maybe pistachios.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm so music deprived right now



Elad said:


> Damn you for talking about cashews, its 2:30am and I think I have to go buy some now :mumor maybe pistachios.


:twaknow I'm craving both :c


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Oh, you made a parody of Call Me Maybe, tell me more about how original and creative you are.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nefury said:


> Oh, you made a parody of Call Me Maybe, tell me more about how original and creative you are.


"Dayman, Ahh aah aaaaah!!"

nice avy :b

Anywhoo. Hmm "pain is inevitable, suffering is optional"

Suck on that one gibronis


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> "Dayman, Ahh aah aaaaah!!"
> 
> nice avy :b
> 
> ...


Fighter of the Nightman!

Jabronis = _very_ relevant  I love Mac.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Arghghghhhh by the hammer of thor! spelling mistake.

Best show on tv. 


Is your cat making too much noise all the time?!

I could badly quote it all day, but i'm going to stop because I'll just get carried away.

*waits for season 8*


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> I tried to pitch a tent but failed bad


They've got pills for that


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got named in a class action lawsuit against netflix :lol


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Aphexfan said:


> Just got named in a class action lawsuit against netflix :lol


What are you suing them for?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> What are you suing them for?


It has something to do with Netflix's privacy policy appearantly :con, so tonsss of former and current users can opt-in (or opt-out) and sue netflix. Atleast that's what I think it is :stu lol


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Aphexfan said:


> It has something to do with Netflix's privacy policy appearantly :con, so tonsss of former and current users can opt-in (or opt-out) and sue netflix. Atleast that's what I think it is :stu lol


I heard Netflix recently lost a lawsuit for holding onto customers' information after they have closed their accounts. Either way, most of these sites (Netflix, facebook, etc) have no respect for user privacy. I hope you get something out of this.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> I heard Netflix recently lost a lawsuit for holding onto customers' information after they have closed their accounts. Either way, most of these sites (Netflix, facebook, etc) have no respect for user privacy. I hope you get something out of this.


Thank you! , yea I know what you mean. Thats exactly why Ive stopped using most social media websites :no


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Umm...I just planned a "date" with someone around 7:00 tonight. :afr

help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me help me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

R.I.P Geoffrey Hughes.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Today I am a lucky *******.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Today I am a lucky *******.


why?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

leonardess said:


> why?


Feeling healthy for once, had 2 people express love and wanting my company, had dinner with a group of people and felt relaxed and not very bored, had quality food, and more ... don't want the green eyed monsters after me. I feel wealthy and spoiled.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I love watching Bob Ross


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

t minus 15 minutes....

ffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If I won a ton of money, I wouldn't tell anybody. Not even my family. I'd maintain the illusion of being poor. I'd settle for a job that pays minimum wage, and move out of my parent's house. I'd get an apartment, invite friends over, and party every day. I'd build up my social and pickup skills the hard way, without the attraction of money while always feeling secure about my long term finances.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I've just been trapped into working 6 days next week. Whhhhhhyyyyyyy!?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I just ordered food on the phone and the girl who took my order had a sweet and high and melodic voice, and she joked about something I ordered. She sounds like the type who would like me. I want her.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

From a purely aesthetic point of view, I feel the Bronze medal looks cooler than the Silver, dunno why I like bronze more.

Yiew olympics!!


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder what happens when you consume vinegar and baking soda.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

if my nipples don't stop itching i swear i'm gonna chop them off!!!:bash


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

This secret antiperspirant smells like men's deodorant...I smell like my dad now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ahhhhh


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

I have too many remote controls.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Life is good.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

"To alcohol! The cause of and solution to all of life's problems." Homer, you're my hero.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't deserve her. I'd give her the world if I could, but I can't even keep a freaking dinner date made three weeks in advance..


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Normally I'm iffy and germophobish with second-hand items, but I'm thinking of stepping outside my box and going on a garage-sale shopping spree. I'm envisioning a neat adventure. And who knows, maybe I'll end up with some interesting buys.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm finding interest in things I never cared about before. I can tell I'm getting over my SA.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wanna get drunk with some of you guys and have some deep conversations.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

._.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

venny is a proper good mod :>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

heyJude said:


> This *Secret* antiperspirant smells like men's deodorant...I smell like my dad now.


It's strong enough for a man, but made (pH balanced) for a woman.

DON'T let your Secret deodorant TELL on you! :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run six miles.....that's right, I GO the distance :wink.

I also run the streets.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I wanna get drunk with some of you guys and have some deep conversations.


Why would you need to get drunk?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I do not know how I get myself into certain situations.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why would you need to get drunk?


I'm more interesting when I'm drunk.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

mdiada said:


> if my nipples don't stop itching i swear i'm gonna chop them off!!!:bash


ok, it's weird, but it means they're growing. seriously. Or.. maybe hormonal stuff. lol


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish I never had to sleep...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

hello world said:


> I wish I never had to sleep...


I wish I could GET sleep! :eyes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> I wish I could GET sleep! :eyes


I can't sleep either and I have to perform in front of 17 people tomorrow! Damnit why can't I sleep!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

coagulate, such a great word to say.. coagulate... *wanders off muttering*.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so hipster right now. OW MY GAWD!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I'm more interesting when I'm drunk.


Who says?


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh the irony...lol.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Wonder if my head is even worth the $80+ I'm gonna spend for a helmet.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think my english is somehow getting worse.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Luka92 said:


> I think my english is somehow getting worse.


The Internet is causing this. :no


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

pizza......,. ... I love you.......
pizzaaaaa.........I need youuu........
pizza..........you hurted meeeeeeeeee
pizzaaaaaa........... I hurted you toooo
pizzaaaaaa i've slept with your motherrrrrrr!!!
pizzaaaa......... lets put it all behinnd
lets keep on pushhinnnn noooo dont stop to say goodbye
cus pizzaaa this is my proposal toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oo oo
yoouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuooooouuuu


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm getting skinnier then a modeling worm


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am exhausted.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hmm, to stay in doors all day & feel dead inside or roam about & still feel dead. This is all so pointless.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I love that my DVR just randomly stopped recording series that were scheduled to be recorded...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^mwahahahahaa


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im in a cuddling mood :cuddle


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Brah, I don't even know how it's possible to **** up that bad, but you managed to do it lol. 

You got 'em next time lol...


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

PB&J ice cream is amazing.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel like I look different now than I did this morning... Strange. Well I doubt anything has changed in the last twelve-odd hours.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Derp derp derp.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hate Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays and Sundays.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If I don't get the job at least I got a free cup of tea.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just 22 questions left on my summer math assignment. After that I just have to do the reading part


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

ugh, crazy people!!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:blank:blank:blank:blank:|
I have no mood, can't enjoy anything, flat empty blank stale and self destructing on the horizon


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> I hate Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays and Sundays.


Does that mean you don't work on Fridays and Saturdays?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Does that mean you don't work on Fridays and Saturdays?


Friday is my favourite day of the week and I get to spend time with my mother on Saturdays.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

during next week I'm gonna lose at least 15 pounds. and I'm not even exaggerating. and to all of you guys who want to replicate this in order to lose weight...well you can't. you wouldn't withstand it physically and mentally. the only reason I'm doing it is because i have no choice. :roll


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If it doesn't rain by evening, I'm going to be in a bad mood.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't concentrate searching for jobs in oDesk because of this typhoon. The strong winds and heavy sound of rain making me anxious.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm posting this whilst walking up a mountain with like 50 kg worth of weapons, ammunition and other 'equipment'. i just had to do it once. 

alright, this is gonna last all night long. it's nothing compared to what's gonna happen next week though. :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

i just want luv said:


> pizza......,. ... I love you.......
> pizzaaaaa.........I need youuu........
> pizza..........you hurted meeeeeeeeee
> pizzaaaaaa........... I hurted you toooo
> ...





shelbster18 said:


> You slept with your pizza's mother?


OMG! How DAIRY you, you SAUCY scamp?! :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

When I got up this morning I started whistling the theme to the magic school bus. I'm feeling very nostalgic today.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm a tremendous nerd for thinking these are great.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

^ the color mixing one is sweet.

I didn't think about how intense a three-week summer class would be. An exam like every other day... I need to borrow someone's discipline.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope this tedious life ends soon.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

These peaches must have crack in them. They are so addicting.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The combination of DJ Premier and Jeru The Damaja might be my favorite in all of Hiphop.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im hungry, and all that's available for me to eat is some Tostino's Pizza rolls. BUT IM SICK OF PIZZA!!!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

How very dare you Firefox. Micturate is a word. Stop underlining it.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think I'm going to grow a beard.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I think being honest and humble around people who are socially successful can be rewarding.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I want ice cream...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy crap! Watching the lord of the rings extended editions is sooo awesome yet soo exhausting :fall


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish money grew on trees :|


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The rain in Spain goes mainly down the drain.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I need a vacation.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

These wipes smell divine.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My life is going down the drain even before I start to live it :|


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, is this the internet? I'd like to have an argument please.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

au Lait said:


> How very dare you Firefox. Micturate is a word. Stop underlining it.


i'm sort of curious as to why you were using it, but also sort of not.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps change is not such a bad thing and I deserve a second chance in life just as much as anybody.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Hello, is this the internet? I'd like to have an argument please.


You should not have said that.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> You should not have said that.


Yes I should have.:teeth


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Yes I should have.:teeth


No, you should not have. That is an outrageous thing to say.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

got stranded in the middle of nowhere with no water and all of this equipment on our backs. made a stop at some abandoned building only to find a pair of denish tourists making out. they looked so terrified. probably thought we were gonna shoot them or something lol. i spoke to the guy in English (he spoke really well) to tell him what happened to us and why we were travelling on foot on the road. 

what a day...

honesty, i wish we gave this place back to the Syrian. its capture was such a mistake. can't bear this horrible hell-hole. :roll

274 days to go.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a baby kitten here. I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

My end is coming soon.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

How many packs of cigarettes a day do I have to smoke to sound like Julian Casablancas?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd like to see a political ad where, at the end, the politician says "My name is so and so...and I don't approve this message."


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The surface of the Earth is the shore of the cosmic ocean
Recently we've waded a little way out
And the water seems inviting


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

What is the definition of "random". Has a post been deleted from this thread because it was not random enough?


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

If you eat yourself, do you become twice your original size, or disappear completely?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Waffles.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:banana

Horny Banana?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Iain Stewart. The Carl Sagan of Geology. check him out. great presenter


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to the gym early this morning before work, which of course means I'm obligated to take a shower, for the olfactory sake of my coworkers. I remembered to pack everything but - oh the horror! - my makeup! oh the humanity!

small children ran screaming to their mothers, mothers ran screaming into the night - the night ran screaming into day. grown men cried. the universe imploded on itself, much like my face is.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Snoop Lion is Bob Marley reincarnated


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

eh, he's ....lion.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

No... He's Slowpoke, LOL!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I have the right to be selfish in certain matters and not be ashamed of it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm terrible at haggling.

One person gave me a better deal than I was expecting and I feel a little guilty because I know it's below market rate. And the other person says no and I can't haggle anymore :um

And baseball players interview like hockey players it seems.. Very classy and politically-correct.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

meh


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Life can be so f*cking boring at times...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Black And Mild said:


> Life can be so f*cking boring at times...


Watch the Olympics and be amazeeedd. :b Yeah, agree. except learning spanish and listening to Selena is not boring. Try faking an accent, IS fonny.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Black pandas are black.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

dear ___
when I say I'm going to thank ____ I mean it, don't keep pestering me to see if I have or not because we will only arrive to where we are at now.. obligation, pressure, guilt. now I can't accept this gift, I'll be sure to return it as soon as I can, congratulations.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> Watch the Olympics and be amazeeedd. :b Yeah, agree. except learning spanish and listening to Selena is not boring. Try faking an accent, IS fonny.


 ehhh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Life needs a rewind and fast forward button.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Oops?


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

My stomach is growling like a mountain lion. I'd better eat something before it eats me.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe I shouldn't have thrown out the dilaudid. I want something. It makes life so much more interesting.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish I could unleash my inner b**** on that guy. He's one of these dickheads who finds himself hilarious, and when talking to women every other sentence out of his mouth has to be a sexual innuendo. I want to ask if he doesn't ever get sick of himself, and if not then is he aware that most people he talks to (especially women) probably do, quite frequently.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Must sleep. NOW!

No... Sleep is for the weak....


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

You suck


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have thrown out the dilaudid. I want something. It makes life so much more interesting.


Well... there's always me.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have thrown out the dilaudid. I want something. It makes life so much more interesting.





GameGuy said:


> Well... there's always me.


LOL, Just kidding.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm wearing an amalgam of women's fragrances from the department store, it smells wonderful.


----------



## Jovydwmyh (Aug 1, 2012)

I want to go to a buffet restaurant eat steak,rack of ribs mmmm.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Chick-fil-a-holes*


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm bored


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The hardest part of change is pushing yourself to do what you already know you need to do.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Remember, Remember the fifth of Dismember.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Who needs sleep, anyway?!?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

so I crawl out of bed this morning and figure I'll brave the shops before I completely wake up and change my mind. I went to buy a moka pot (finally) and succeeded but as I got back to the car I saw in the reflection of the glass that my pants had popped open and my PJs (I kinda half forgot to take off - don't ask) that were under my pants were visible 0_0 then I remembered that when I bent down in the first shop I went in I heard/felt them pop but didn't think anything of it. it looked really reeaallllyyyy bad, like I don't know how to dress myself (may actually be debatable) properly />_<\


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

I should probably sleep right now


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

2000 m in 7.5 minutes. damn, I'm getting slow.

272 days to go.


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

There should be a service that allows sad people to rent a puppy for a while.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

deep thoughts: dunno what I did to get myself here. Perhaps I used up too many lifetimes in vain, was a nasty dictator in former life, used up too many hearts, now close to gameover. crap, no TKO for me... Game over! :|


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Frunktubulus said:


> There should be a service that allows sad people to rent a puppy for a while.


I'm sure there are adopt-a-puppy programs... maybe, Idk.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

We not defined by our thoughts or looks, only our actions and choices define who we are.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Everyones posting their universities on facebook but I don't have one. It makes me feel like ****


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

McBain? wt*? is that ...Simpsons? Point Break? *mind possibly blown*.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Glanced quickly, and thought my post count was my age..
"Why the hell does it say I'm... Oh."
-_-


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm really really thankful I came late/cancelled the therapist appointment today. Talking about my dreadful feelings would've been such a drag and anxiety-inducing.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope this heals... It's fcking up my skin so far. Damnit, not until a week or two




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Bad fibbers never cease to amuse me :b


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm just another person here....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Why am feeling so blue right now?


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm inferior in every way. :sigh


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

A "cheesy" GIF?


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish I could have the ability to function without food or sleep....


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

After an incredible and pathetic amount of procrastination, I finally have my driver's license. I can't believe I put the road test off for so long; I wasn't nervous at all and passed easily. I think it's time to stop the procrastinating and putting things off because of anxiety.

Aaaand now I need to buy a car. :|


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ don't put it off.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I think that I need to take a break from this place.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

njodis said:


> After an incredible and pathetic amount of procrastination, I finally have my driver's license. I can't believe I put the road test off for so long; I wasn't nervous at all and passed easily. I think it's time to stop the procrastinating and putting things off because of anxiety.
> 
> Aaaand now I need to buy a car. :|


LOL! That reminds me of my drives test.

I did EXCELLENT during the test. I just messed up right at the end when I had to park. I accidentally pulled in a little to fast and hit the crub. LOL! My instrcutor almost face planted into the dash board. LOL! But, my final score was a 99.4, so I got my license.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Not everything is easy, but nothing is impossible.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ it is impossible for everything to be easy, but easy to be nothing


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hheeyy I know that gif xP


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

So NASA can control a robot on Mars and my wireless disconnects from three feet? WTH?!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

madisonjane said:


> Not everything is easy, but nothing is impossible.


What about licking your elbow?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm wishing I could do horrible things to Mark Messier. Asshat. His name might as well be a curse word to me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

army beds are so annoying. I'm too tall for them and my legs always stick out. :roll


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

njodis said:


> After an incredible and pathetic amount of procrastination, I finally have my driver's license. I can't believe I put the road test off for so long; I wasn't nervous at all and passed easily. I think it's time to stop the procrastinating and putting things off because of anxiety.
> 
> Aaaand now I need to buy a car. :|


Congratulations! Road trip! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Me: "Hey, I'm in a weird mood, I'll just blurt my thoughts out to you regardless of whether you are receptive or not."

Unfortunate soul I happen to be talking to:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

"You think you're smart huh? Think you can come up here and take a piece of this? Huh? Any of you? You? You? Listen, Harvard. I'm a billionaire. And most of you are gonna graduate, and move back in with your _parents_! I'm gonna tell you somethin', though. We have something in common: we're all gonna die. No matter whatcha' do, no matter whatcha' do with your lives, you're dead! You're dead! You're dying. You're gonna die, all of you, dead. You, dead. You, dead, all of you. You, lady? Your **** will be eaten by maggots, in just a few short years. So here's my message, my message to you, a very simple message: Go forth. Go forth, and DIIIIIE!"


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

porcupines


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Why can't I be a chocolate chip cookie? Or a panda? Everybody loves pandas :C


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> What about licking your elbow?


actually... i am one of those few who can... i'm special.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what's going on here


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

madisonjane said:


> actually... i am one of those few who can... i'm special.


Cool lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

*reads thread*

:|

... And on ignore you go!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

andreiuca is terrible at trolling.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^ She just made a blog entry about it, saying it wasn't even a joke. Scary.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a taste for a Whopper.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What the **** was that kicking cats thread? I swear if anyone did that to my cat I would kick that persons head in. Or she could be getting off to the comments people are leaving either way sick.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

meganmila said:


> What the **** was that kicking cats thread? I swear if anyone did that to my cat I would kick that persons head in. Or she could be getting off to the comments people are leaving either way sick.


That is the reaction he/she wants and your post is just feeding the troll =P


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> That is the reaction he/she wants and your post is just feeding the troll =P


Yeah I wanna ignore the person but don't know how. After seeing that thread that person is not a person to me anymore...a troll as you say


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dang, who was that third person I wanted to put on my ignore list? Oh well they're bound to show up eventually.


Ah found him.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally! Some rain!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You can't live life being safe all the time. You have to be willing to hurt people in order to understand how to love them.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

****dammit. I'm just learning that I may not be able to wear liberty spikes to school because they might be "distracting to the students education" and a "safety problem"


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Why does it have to hurt so bad when you get hit in the balls?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I didn't know Rosie O'Donnell was a lesbian. That's news to me. Wow, where have I been? :|


Quoting Larry the Cable Guy- "There's a shocker" (sarcasm) :teeth


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

This is so darn cute and smile-worthy


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

FFfff AGHGHH :bash


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> This is so darn cute and smile-worthy


 I want that one *points at hyper goat*


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! The one goat is AWFULLY Gleeful


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Another day, another migraine....


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I should walk around with a sign that says "Free to a loving female"


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

RIP the old me


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

*Joins

Forever Alone Crew
Still Live with my Parents Crew
Never Had a Girlfriend Crew
Socially Awkward Crew
Dead Inside Crew
Snitches get Stitches Crew
Wish I Was A Sociopath Crew


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Working 3rd shift on zero sleep. Adderall plus caffeine = heart exploding out of my chest.

Girl I like pretty much rejected me via text.

Good night so far! :yay:


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I finished working 2 weeks in a row. I worked 86 hours last week and 58 this week. Even though the hours were much less this week, it felt brutal. Maybe, it is the Xanax I started taking again recently. It makes me much more tired and I can't do anything but sleep when I get back home. I will try to not take it next week.


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

Life is full of stupid stuff, but there's lots of good stuff too. I guess.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Finally got the flat tire fixed on my bicycle. No more walking 18 miles per week to work. Yay.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Kindle. Oh my Kindle. We have a love-hate, symbiotic thing going on. I love mine, but you know what else is wrong with it? You can't get an author to sign your Kindle.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a chicken wings and chocolate cake dinner tonight... Am I looking forward? Oooooooh yeah.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanna watch this movie again...I just can't be distracted.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oat meal cookies :3


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I didnt realize Mikes Hard Pink Lemonade taste exactly like the original! Cheated I feel! :twak


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Must stop caring.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

It is a little-known that fact that if you are banned then you cease to exist. You may think you still exist, but it is an illusion just to torment you. You may think you can still go shopping etc., but it is just a fantasy. At the moment of banning you disappear. This has caused many cashiers etc. quite a bit of consternation. Have you ever wondered where someone went who was there just a second ago?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Face, chest, shoulders and my back got pretty burnt today at the beach:?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

This has been annoying me for a while. There is no such thing as a British accent. There's English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish (And sub-accents e.g. South London). Just thought I'd get that off my chest.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I think God has blessed me. I'm glad to have OCD. I'm glad that it's not schizophrenia or bipolar disorder. Everyone here should be glad and happy.

God is great.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Moving in w/roomies has been quite a trip down anxiety lane.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mmmm...chocolate.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> This has been annoying me for a while. There is no such thing as a British accent. There's English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish (And sub-accents e.g. South London). Just thought I'd get that off my chest.


How about the Isle of Man, Jersey, Guernsey and Sark?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was listening to a tune on youtube and from the suggested videos I watched a nat geo documentary on ketamine. Drug docos are so horrific and dramatic. D: They even used the "creepy anonymous drug dealer" sound bite to introduce cops, doctors, and rave volunteers. :lol

I didn't realise ketamine was becoming so popular--as a party drug. An addict had to get his bladder replaced--he peed 150-200 times a day, mostly blood--now he has to pee through a tube. I feel so jittery now. Still, it was not as bad as the krokodil documentary I saw once. . . . uke


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel like eating tacos today.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I was listening to a tune on youtube and from the suggested videos I watched a nat geo documentary on ketamine. Drug docos are so horrific and dramatic. D: They even used the "creepy anonymous drug dealer" sound bite to introduce cops, doctors, and rave volunteers. :lol
> 
> I didn't realise ketamine was becoming so popular--as a party drug. An addict had to get his bladder replaced--he peed 150-200 times a day, mostly blood--now he has to pee through a tube. I feel so jittery now. Still, it was not as bad as the krokodil documentary I saw once. . . . uke


I saw that Docu. I dunno why it is a party drug....I thought it just made you still and stare. From what I saw. I don't think people dance on it. K-hole sounds scary honestly.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ahhh. Being here is like having three parents. I'm used to one. Geez, I get reprimanded for everything and anything.

Huh, England's notorious rain isn't too bad. I was expecting more of it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

meganmila said:


> I saw that Docu. I dunno why it is a party drug....I thought it just made you still and stare. From what I saw. I don't think people dance on it. K-hole sounds scary honestly.


In small amounts it's good for dancing, apparently. You need a large dose to get into a k-hole. There was a girl they interviewed briefly who said something about how she used to take it when she went clubbing.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> How about the Isle of Man, Jersey, Guernsey and Sark?


That's what I mean about sub accents, there's to many to name them all


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Some days i dont feel like living. Today is one of those days.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I should be doing something..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I make a pretty convincing "happy" person - usually, not lately.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I have to go to bed, but I can't stop screwing w/the ends of my hair. Anxiety :troll


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I feel like walking in the rain. But it's not raining. Hmmm.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^
^^^^^^
^^^^^^^
ketamine, DMT, DXM etc etc are all dissociatives.. anyone dancing or partying while on these is an idiot and only aids in encouraging drug laws/restrictions. know thy drug if you are going to take them. It's no wonder such docos end up getting made making these drugs look bad xP


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> I feel like walking in the rain. But it's not raining. Hmmm.


Maybe you could hold a watering-can above your head (?)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Maybe you could hold a watering-can above your head (?)


That's a good idea. But I don't have a watering-can unfortunately. Perhaps I could just stand in the shower and pretend it's raining. I should have thought of this before.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Words ''pretentious'' and ''hipster'' need to die. As soon as possible.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> I feel like walking in the rain. But it's not raining. Hmmm.


Me too.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

no more drinking at parties. Lets see how I do, just me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

intheshadows said:


> Me too.


Cool! 

I'm bored and hungry.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

im surprised to find so many atheists on sas. not complaining, just observing...


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I prefer rain and clouds over sunshine and clear sky

edit:


pisceskyuu said:


> im surprised to find so many atheists on sas. not complaining, just observing...


Atheists don't have the illusion of an almighty invisible being which grants them free unconditional happiness. Not very surprising to me


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I fell asleep last night during the landing of Curiosity. So I popped the champagne just now


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I need to stop eating like this.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let this be a lesson to all of you "popular athletic people - past and present"

THIS is a celebration - we NERDS really know how to throw down!
Sunday 8/5/12 10:32pm PDT - Monday 8/6/12 1:32am EDT

















Olympic victory lap?! NO! These are NASA dudes celebrating the Curiosity rover landing on Mars this morning!!!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

....Im bored and sleepy


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think i have symptoms of a hoarder.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel like I'm a bad person sometimes. I just wish I could make up for it somehow. People say I'm nice but when I get angry, I act mental. I guess the best I can do is to control myself. :stu


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Why is it that everywhere I look people are trying to sell me ****?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

oh hi 6am i didn't see you there o/


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

**** winter.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

God I love my hair, I wish I could have unprotected sex with it.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

I wish I could fly, or at least glide.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Gummy snakes taste so good.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Finalllllyyyyyyy. My nightmare is over. Over four straight days of socializing with people whose only focus is on getting drunk and "wheeling broads". I'm never leaving my apartment again.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Frying bacon shirtless should be considered an extreme sport.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

CoolSauce said:


> I prefer rain and clouds over sunshine and clear sky
> 
> edit:
> 
> Atheists don't have the illusion of an almighty invisible being which grants them free unconditional happiness. Not very surprising to me


rain is nice but it is also good to get some sun... balance is good


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im a ugly motherf*cker gimmie a fat b*tch
a dime is too much work vinnie a savage

._.'


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I must accept that I cannot please everybody and be happy about it, rather than feeling guilty for not helping them.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know why people have to constantly validate someone's looks in threads, even when the thread topics have nothing to do with their looks, attractiveness, or anything of that nature.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wanna watch an anime but i don't wanna watch it on my phone.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't had a single thing to eat all day. The only thing I had was coffee and water, but I'm still not hungry. I don't think that's ever happened to me before. :um


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I should eat mangoes more, after drinking that neuroscience water and mango smoothie, I'm feeling at peace with all. As for hot dogs, I'd like one with all please.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I bought the wrong sugar. I frequently buy the wrong sugar. Pretty soon I'll have to give sugar an entire shelf of its own in my cupboard.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

something sad must be going on inside you for you to see things the way you do and it seems like you want everyone else to join your misery. you arent even aware of what you are doing or much else...


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

you are choosing to live a nightmare in the dream of life... wake up.


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> THIS is a celebration - we NERDS really know how to throw down!


I wish I could start my work day like that! :clap


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> I bought the wrong sugar. I frequently buy the wrong sugar. Pretty soon I'll have to give sugar an entire shelf of its own in my cupboard.


Sugar is sugar (?) Do you mean brown sugar instead of white sugar or vice versa? You could always change the colour.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

so excited for california. hopefully i can fit in yosemite.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish I went out more often. It felt so good last night. :|


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I liked him... he was equally weird as me. :cry


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My bro's goin' away to El Paso, TX next week. Please someone on SAS watch over him and let him not get murdered in, say, ciudad Juarez. lol. No really, maybe he could get some SAS support over there, just sayin'. Anyone want a cool new friend who doesn't mind making friends with strangers?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Earthquake!


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im so bored with my life.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

*1000 :banana:evil*


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

hoddesdon said:


> Sugar is sugar (?) Do you mean brown sugar instead of white sugar or vice versa? You could always change the colour.


I bought molasses sugar instead of the syrup. I could always melt it or dissolve it. It takes me a while to realise obvious solutions.

As for all the other sugar I have...there's light muscovado, dark muscovado, demerera, white, icing, caster, and something called jam sugar? Maybe some of these are practically the same thing but because I know nothing about cooking I follow recipes very strictly.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love how well mixed Like Water For Chocolate is. #audioengineerthoughts


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

That moment when The Light beat drops #chillsdownmyspine #dilla


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

DJ Premier will always be my favorite


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've never eaten a plain bread roll and thought "Damn, I wish this had little tiny seeds on it".


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I've never eaten a plain bread roll and thought "Damn, I wish this had little tiny seeds on it".


Considering your signature, you probably know this one:

I think they could take sesame seeds off the market, and I wouldn't even care. By the way, what do sesame seeds grow into? I don't know, we never give them the chance! What...the ****...is a sesame!? It's a street. It's a way to open ****.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Considering your signature, you probably know this one:
> 
> I think they could take sesame seeds off the market, and I wouldn't even care. By the way, what do sesame seeds grow into? I don't know, we never give them the chance! What...the ****...is a sesame!? It's a street. It's a way to open ****.


Haha, I was trying to think if I had heard that somewhere before. I knew it was too funny to be one of my own original thoughts. :teeth


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm really liking One Direction (UK) music right now. I can't stop watching YouTube videos of them but I'm supposed to be studying......oh well.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I grabbed a chocolate chip muffin today because I know that's what you get...I'm just torturing myself at this point.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

hello?


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't understand the need to cut songs short to save a minute or two. Sometimes it changes the song significantly. Like Bob Seger's Night Moves. Cutting the whole lying-in-bed-at-night section removes the whole juxtaposition against his funloving teenage years. What a hack job.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Does it make me unpatriotic to root against the US in all sports because i think we have more than enough medals and other countries should get some too? i'm sure the small countries would appreciate the medals much more as well.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Never let formal schooling get in the way of your education!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rrgh. I just really want to punch a mirror right now. But if I do, I won't have a mirror anymore and I need a mirror.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

I know that when I die, it will be a suicide. It's only a matter of when.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

There seems to be a peculiar pattern amongst this website that I've only recently picked up on. SAS seems to be a time sink for me, I feel as though I got what I could from it a long time and stuck around for no particular reason.

People seem to go full circle around this website, and in some cases, it's brilliant.

Google anxiety forum -> Find SAS -> Register -> Make naive threads about how nervous he/she is about something -> Receive ludicrous advice -> Reply to as many threads in the shortest amount of time possible -> Upload a picture of him/herself in the hope that somebody will compliment him/her -> Discover all the beautiful people that SAS has to offer -> Obsess over said beautiful people -> Think that getting into an internet relationship is a good idea because he/she is so lonely -> Relationship comes to a bitter halt -> Indirectly ***** and moan about other person on forums in a manner that will allow them to know who you're talking about -> Come to a conclusion that this website is a huge waste of time and effort -> Request self ban -> Return a week later with a new outlook (THE ABOVE EVENTUALLY REPEATS ITSELF) -> Eventually request perm ban and succeed at life, hopefully.

Right guys?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish people with good blogs would stop complaining about their lives on them.

I don't mean SAS blogs, those are fine. Carry on SAS bloggers.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha...what's wrong with me :blank


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

A lot of good as$ mixtapes came out this past week. Been listening to new sh*t almost every day. I like this.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Time to give up :rain


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

ebb and flow


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> A lot of good as$ mixtapes came out this past week. Been listening to new sh*t almost every day. I like this.


like what?

I haven't listened to any new music in like a month :eek. I think I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> like what?
> 
> I haven't listened to any new music in like a month :eek. I think I have some catching up to do.


Jeremih new tape that came out two days ago is hard as ****... Half the tracks on there are bangers. 
http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/jeremih-late-nights-mixtape.59630.html

Sir Michael Rocks had a new tape come out last Thursday which was straight.
Domo Genesis had a release on the same day...

..And a few other n*ggas had some new releases, which were pretty hot

Hit me up in a Pm. Let me know what kind of sh*t you like... I'll spot you some sh*t.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If you're not crying after the gym, you're not working out.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

mardou said:


> I know that when I die, it will be a suicide. It's only a matter of when.


this is not a good idea because of the rules of reincarnation...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> Jeremih new tape that came out two days ago is hard as ****... Half the tracks on there are bangers.
> http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/jeremih-late-nights-mixtape.59630.html
> 
> Sir Michael Rocks had a new tape come out last Thursday which was straight.
> ...


thanks. I'll be sure to check those out


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Watching the Olympics has completely screwed me up. Every time someone wins - or fails to win - a medal, or screws up, or just does whatever, I get so overcome with emotion that I want to bawl my eyes out at the TV set. Wtf is going on? I feel like a pregnant woman with messed-up hormones.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

1000 looked nice. (number of posts I had)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Gmail suddenly decided that SAS quote notifications are spam. :con I was wondering what happened to them.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Delete


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

oh man, what a disgusting week! I'm lucky to have made it out alive.:roll on the second day, in the middle of the night, i accidentally wandered into a mine-field. i was sure i was about to get blown up.

anyway, i just got back to base and I'm too exhausted to care about anything.

265 days to go.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Amazon's delivery is slower than constipation.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't bother chasing mice around.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

abohuitao


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So yeah. Why the **** am I awake at 6am again?


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I believe that it is my destiny in life to fight chaos in all of its manifestations.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Why do so many people love to sing while walking down my street? I hear drunk idiots every night.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

hhhnnnggg..


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Great...my dad is forcing me to go to the gym tomorrow and somehow thinks I can magically lift weights...I have a feeling he's going to be greatly disappointed :con


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Wow, he's forcing you to go?


Yea :blank I clearlyyy stated I didn't wanna go but he kept pushing for me to try it atleast once so I'll give it a shot :?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Yea :blank I clearlyyy stated I didn't wanna go but he kept pushing for me to try it atleast once so I'll give it a shot :?


Yea, it wouldn't hurt I suppose. Good luck! :b I'm sure some good will come out of it.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, it wouldn't hurt I suppose. Good luck! :b I'm sure some good will come out of it.


Thank you! Good luck is something Im going to need :b


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Gheeze I need to find that money quick & fast or else I'm dead. **** these insecurities and start hustling!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Guacamole, booze, perhaps a joint, and a movie!!! I like nights like these.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Demonoid busted by the police


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

"Curiously enough, she's a girl who can't help anyone not even herself.
Thing is I can help her and it's a nice thing for a change."


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

layitontheline said:


> Guacamole, booze, perhaps a joint, and a movie!!! I like nights like these.


You. Are. Awesome! lol Just my kind of night too.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm really late to her movies, but I have the hugest ****ing crush on Audrey Hepburn right now.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Demonoid busted by the police


Aw. I used it for a while as a replacement after OiNK got shut down. I'm going to miss it.


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm so annoyed right now.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Demonoid busted by the police


Ruh-roh

What's next, TPB?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I don't want to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I hate school. I don't want to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Before you know it, you'll be done with it all...and when you look back on it, it'll be just one big blur


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Here ive found what i was searching for but my love for school has never increased pass decomposation. What I was frollin about the grey gold tried to set a stage for some galactic reach. irradic tried to build the honey fountain but slide orange inside. Grey gold almost jarred free to make its next move but it made a mistake just when I lossed all momintuim. Grey needed a leaf while i gave a lack of oxygen. shut the tube, fountain's lustrous as ever.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

do you see bees that look like a lower case g flying above your left eye? laying down hear dogs barking but its your soda bubbling. O you know that I saw a leg moving it was wierd. it was on our couch sitting up in the dark waving as I was on a spry of mind must of crossed territory. Got to notice these things fast they launch at you if your not reactive enough.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to stop leaving things to the last minute :bah


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I hate it when you get a tiny little ulcer right under your lip gum like in the corner, and then randomly eating you bite your gum catching it. Fuuuu. All day. **** you gums, what the hell do I even need you for.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dad ate the soup I bought for myself. He always does this. :blank


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tornado warning. :eek


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I had an awesome 2 weeks in Toronto, it was so much fun. Only back in Ireland a few hours, and already i feel lonely. Seeing my friend again was really really cool. Hoping to move over early next year now! 

Even though i spent a fortune, it was worth every cent. Also i got a great tan; not something i was expecting as i'm pale, but i'm pretty impressed with it. 

I didnt think i could top my holidays in Majorca and Lanzarote, but that holiday was deffo the best one ever


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This is my third week of a gluten free diet and nearly all my symptoms have disappeared. So it's safe to say I was completely mistaken thinking it was allicin intolerance causing my issues. It's so strange having symptoms that have bothered me for nearly 3 years now suddenly disappear. The only bad part is how limited it makes my diet.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Note to self: Never getting a bus from toronto to new york during a canadian bank holiday. Bus was 2 hours late, then got held up at US customs for 3 hours in the middle of the night. We must have been on the bus for 12 hours plus. Fun times :no


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

huh said:


> This is my third week of a gluten free diet and nearly all my symptoms have disappeared. So it's safe to say I was completely mistaken thinking it was allicin intolerance causing my issues. It's so strange having symptoms that have bothered me for nearly 3 years now suddenly disappear. The only bad part is how limited it makes my diet.


What kind of symptoms if you don't mind me asking?

I know a couple people who've gone on a gluten-free diet and rave about how good they feel. I'm really tempted to try it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I need to get fit, like an Olympian.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Have you been to the stampede yet?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think my best friend is going to leave me soon if this continues.

He hasn't played a game in our jersey yet and already he's so involved in the community. Love him already


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Have you been to the stampede yet?


Does this have anything to do with the incident in Calgary? heh.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Does this have anything to do with the incident in Calgary? heh.












Yup:lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Yup:lol


haha :b I like this one too


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm wide awake.

-Katy Perry


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I have one thought on my mind: Cobie Smulders lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lemme tell ya something: It aint what cha got . . . it's what cha do with what cha have. Ya understand? And it ain't what chu do . . . it's _how_ you do it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I had fun :lol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

" Failure is not an option."


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Everyone here just needs one defining moment of success and a hell of a lot of momentum.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Plants with flowers... and a bunch of them.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could watch the entire Queer as Folk series again.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oddly appropriate timing for thunder and lightning to start. :sus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Zebras are just horses who escaped from prison.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn it I thought it was a mandarin


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

~~~\\ Unicorns are prancing overhead //~~~


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

layitontheline said:


> What kind of symptoms if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I know a couple people who've gone on a gluten-free diet and rave about how good they feel. I'm really tempted to try it.


The largest problem was increased instances of extreme lower abdominal pain. It always occurred after eating certain things. It was seriously an 8 or 9 out of 10 on the pain scale. This has completely disappeared on my current diet. Other things were feelings of inflammation causing all sorts of...difficulties. Some of the symptoms are a little too personal/gross to divulge, hah. But aside from that. I've noticed since I've been on a gluten free diet that I've had more energy and have been less lethargic after some meals and my weight has stayed at a much more consistent level.

I'm going to schedule another visit to the doctor next week to see if there are any tests I can have done to determine if I have Crohns or Celiac disease, or what specifically is causing some of the issues I'm having. I suspect gluten intolerance and potentially Crohns disease based on my diet/symptoms/ and genetic predispositions, but I'm still unsure.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

tree-chomping snails


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you, Google Scholar, for allowing me to type in 3 key words, quote two sentences and then reference the whole book in order to give off the impression that I'm clever and read/own all of that boring ****.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Many blues singers start verses with "I woke up early one morning . . ." Moral of the story: never get up early.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What am I doing here.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You know the come up, stack get right, put the gun up
Laugh, get nice, split the blunt up


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's time for some nom.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ice cream man!!!!!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Life is a cruel joke.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Meg: No offense, Mr. Herbert, but I'm a 17 year old girl and I don't need you here.

Herbert: No offense, Meg, but you're a 17 year old girl and I don't need you here.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if I'm really, truly pathologically shy, or if, like Jean Shrimpton, I'm just terrified of the banality of modern life.

Also, these skeleton leggings are getting me quite a bit of unwanted attention. :bah


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

rdrr said:


> I'm wide awake.
> 
> -Katy Perry


-_-

Aarrghhhjbioegayigbfl kw!!!

This kept coming on the flipping radio at work yesterday. Really should have politely asked if I could change the station.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Should I feel bad that I didn't cry or feel anything after reading that, while almost all who commented have? Perhaps I wasn't concentrating when I read that that's why?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> -_-
> 
> Aarrghhhjbioegayigbfl kw!!!
> 
> This kept coming on the flipping radio at work yesterday. Really should have politely asked if I could change the station.


Don't pretend like you didn't want to immediately go home and blast it so you could dance to it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Playing in my head all day.. pool full of liquor and you divvee in.

Must not buy alcohol.. hm vodka.


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im about to have a panic attack


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

That was such a horrible oversight on my part. When I noticed the piece of code I missed that was causing my application not to work the way I expected I literally yelled so loud my neighbours probably heard me...lol. It was such an obvious/stupid mistake once I noticed it. I wasted hours on that mistake...AAARRRRGGG!!!

Besides that my Saturday is alright.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

can't completely delete comments on imgur anymore? that sucks ..oh well it was _fun_ while it lasted.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Many blues singers start verses with "I woke up early one morning . . ." Moral of the story: never get up early.


I just spat juice all over the place.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

He looks like a rock star.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pita said:


> I just spat juice all over the place.


:b
Woah oh oh. I woke up at 11 this morning.
My baby had left me all alone in my bed;
she was in kitchen making bacon and eggs.
She said "here you go sleepy head."
And everything was fine.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

All of the conflicts on this forum can be solved with hugs.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not till I'm being picked on at work that I'm grateful I have friends to go to once I'm out of there. Now to stop being such a damn flake.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> All of the conflicts on this forum can be solved with hugs.


Are you sure because then people would complain that some people aren't getting hugs, then others would complain that they're not getting hugs from specific members... Then someone would spout things about who needs hugs anyway, for instance those who need hugs are only sheep trying to conform to modern society. Well anyway. :squeeze


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe I should get a day job so i can ***** with everybody at the bars. (*referencing Coastal Sprite's sig.)


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

Good night


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Something I learned today is that love is the literal polar opposite of fear, meaning its circuitry runs in a different direction than fear. Therefore, if you fear something, you can't love it at the same time. AND then the solution to flipping the switch from fear is to love. AC/DC


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

ever say leather mangos 3 times fast 
eradic transaction. 
maybe one day but memories of sealed crystal orbs laying a peaceful bed giving restlessness a means of extracting stress. addicting of not a drug but a will urging stem planted to far to exterminate. I still see her I still hear the other without vibration its a synced caption dug in my emotions. Each emotion a family transending each with children the blood leading to their first borns but no recolection of the first born. pathing crayons these cr


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

giraffe-eating oysters


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

crickets keep harrassing me! asking me for autographs and the next movie sequel tickling my toes and stalking me like stray dogs. but I met the most unsane dog a few back. looked to be starving im out in the desert and see this goober. I go up to him he yells at me. I tell him hey follow me ill get you food. He runs and keeps screamin at me. and he kept running towards my path and yelling it bebothered my agitation. On my way back with water I didnt expect to see him since he hated the site of me. but he w


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I think I need to find a new hobby.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

do i actually want to make it out of here alive? :roll

262 days to go.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Not a thought, but cute.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> Are you sure because then people would complain that some people aren't getting hugs, then others would complain that they're not getting hugs from specific members... Then someone would spout things about who needs hugs anyway, for instance those who need hugs are only sheep trying to conform to modern society. Well anyway. :squeeze


Yeah but all the complainers can be silenced with hugs. :teeth


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

intheshadows said:


> Maybe I should get a day job so i can ***** with everybody at the bars. (*referencing Coastal Sprite's sig.)


Internet forums work just as well :b 
-

David Booth got a pet piglet. Guess he won't be eating pork at home anymore? I wouldn't want to make the little guy uncomfortable.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It's lovely outside. Never thought I'd see the day. I shall go out for a walk... Assuming my aunt has no objections. Sigh.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

If only you knew what I cant tell you. I'm falling apart and it doesn't even matter anymore. My life is pointless without you.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

suits- what a sick show. im probably not going to sleep much tonight.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Why does no one ever tell me?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Living scares the **** out of me. I want the fear to end.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Had some serious jet-lag today, plus i had a hangover with it. I ended up drinking 5 bottles of corona and 3 cans of cider at the christening party yesterday. 

Also there's a weird smell in my car today when i was driving; it smelt like petrol or something. I just hope it's not the clutch burning out, cannot afford to get it replaced atm.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate the dating process and the expectations that come with it. I want to know the person first and then go on a date if we seem to click. It's like weeding out people you aren't compatible with before dating. Saves some wasted time and awkwardness.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Boo why do other people always get my threads locked?

So disrespectful.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I hate the dating process and the expectations that come with it. *I want to know the person first* and then go on a date if we seem to click. It's like weeding out people you aren't compatible with before dating. Saves some wasted time and awkwardness.


this should be considered the _only_ way to go about it xP


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

calichick said:


> Boo why do other people always get my threads locked?
> 
> So disrespectful.


...more, or less, disrespectful than getting a married man to cheat on his wife with you, just because you can? :teeth


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Wikipedia is down. Is this what they meant by the end of the world? *googles "2012", clicks on Wikipedia article* "Error 105: Unable to resolve…" NOOOO!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Beauty fades, scars don't.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> ...more, or less, disrespectful than getting a married man to cheat on his wife with you, just because you can? :teeth


I'm respecting my sexual desires. What can I say? If I didn't act on it, I would be disrespecting myself.

You wouldn't want that now would you :no


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

calichick said:


> I'm respecting my sexual desires. What can I say? If I didn't act on it, I would be disrespecting myself.
> 
> You wouldn't want that now would you :no


In the end, I don't really care lol I just thought that was interesting.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Let your heart guide you. It whispers, so listen closely.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

calichick said:


> Boo why do other people always get my threads locked?
> 
> So disrespectful.


It's called karma.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

*****s these days just don't have that killer instinct


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I just love Top Gear UK so much better.. The Nigel's tend to share a much more vibrant and versatile sense of humor among themselves than the Bruce's do. Then again, that could have something to do with the fact that all Australians are a bunch of bogan convicts spawned from contemporary history.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

wtf, i never attacked the op in that stupid adultery thread. :roll

Mods, please, read between the lines


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why do women want to go after married men? Is it because they can't commit to you fully is that the appeal? The chase? The powerful feeling knowing you can get a married guy to cheat on his wife? Unless they are in an open relationship banging a married guy doesn't go too well. What if the wife finds out? What if you start liking him and want him to get away from his wife? I just think the whole situation just won't end well. There's so many hot single guys why go after a married guy and destroy his relationship. What about STDs? 

So many questions.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm thinking about writing a poem a day for a year, but doubt my ability to see it through.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> It's called karma.


If my karma is getting a thread locked in exchange for mucking around with married men, than God must be playing a sick joke on the other 99.99% of the population.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't wanna get laid THAT bad.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Donkey Kong is not a donkey.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Longest day at work, _ever._

Luckily i did absolutely no work and got paid a full days wage. Kinda feels good taking a full days wage, knowing a greedy corporation has to pay up for it. **** you job rejection!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

im way too use to awkward silences. It scares other people sh1tless but it's just too normal for me, I don't care.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I'm thinking about writing a poem a day for a year, but doubt my ability to see it through.


I've wanted to do that before though I wasn't able to see it through. Maybe I should try again now that you've reminded me.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

So sleepy. Want to go home


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

If no one sees me dancing badly, does that mean I'm dancing well or not at all? :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jensken said:


> I've wanted to do that before though I wasn't able to see it through. Maybe I should try again now that you've reminded me.


Do it! It's a good way to challenge yourself.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

running with weights and on uniform...what an amazing way to start the morning! not. :roll

also, gotta take apart a machine gun and put it back together in less than 12 seconds. otherwise, I'll never forgive myself.

260 days to go.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Mmm cashews.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

WTF Should I Do With My Life?

So far this site's given me 3.5 good ideas, and a splitting headache.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My pimple hurts. Yet why do I keep touching it? Not really touching anymore.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

someone just fired a tear- gas grenade in the shooting range. that ****ing idiot! i can barely open my eyes right now and I'm choking!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I like what Mary Kay products are doing for my face. I feel young and vibrant once again


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This week's Project Go video is outstanding


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If you ain't got no friends at all.

Strike a pose!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It's crazy how surprisingly well one can function after pulling an all nighter


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mila!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

<- This pic still creeps me WAY OUT. :afr :hide


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't have that sense of "all the time in the world" anymore.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, now that I ate too much junk food I think I'll just sit here until I get depressed enough to go to bed. Oh what a life I lead.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

We're gonna need a bigger bookshelf.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

someone rip out my uterus for me, please. thank you.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

These homemade margaritas don't taste that great but I keep wanting more.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Well that was weird.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm getting down cause I basically don't have a vehicle anymore. It makes me mad/sad.

Anyone know any work from home jobs?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why do you have to get in my face and ask me irritating questions every time I see you?


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Just when you think you've seen and done it all...

Oh wait, I've never thought that. Continue on then. :um


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

you will find this message if you are a worthy spy:sus


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sigh, looks like I will have to make a new facebook. I'll do it, but reluctantly. :mum


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

It would be nice if I could just get used to failure, since it's basically a constant in my life.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

The samsung galaxy 3 is so amazing. Glad i got it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I love that feeling of going to work on an off-day, and knowing I don't have to suffer along with everyone. I felt like suffocating just being there for ten minutes yesterday.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

http://thechive.com/2012/08/09/self-portraits-done-to-a-different-drug-every-day-45-photos/

That is really interesting to me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Just knowing how the brain works can make change easier


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never thought i'd have to use the sine rule outside of school. I actually used it to mesasure distances to targets during that stupid navigation.

258 days to go.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

another night of work. Yay.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I post way too much on here. I'm a postaholic.


"I'm a postaholic. I can't live without postahol!"

/randomnonsensicalcomment :teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I always stay up too late on my computer on work nights, then it's a pain dragging myself out of bed in the morning :/ I've spent the last 4 hours coding backbone js though, so it was worth it. So much to learn.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

wish I was at pukkelpop festival.. in invisible mode preferably. *closes eyes and clenches*.


----------



## MasterBates (Aug 16, 2012)

I was just out with my girlfriend and we were referencing various popular scenes in movies and TV while we were out walking. She was referencing the part of the girl, I was the guy. And we both got really into it, so I throw my arms back for dramatic effect and go, "I wrote you 100 times in texts. Don't you get it? I LOVE YOU!" And there's an old lady walking by, and she goes, "Honey, she sounds very sincere.Don't let that one go" And my girlfriend and I just looked at each other and we were like









I'm still laughing tbh


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

If you ask me to buy cigarettes, what do you expect?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

MasterBates said:


> I was just out with my girlfriend and we were referencing various popular scenes...


:clap


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why all moms are same? =|


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know what to do. move from Southern Oregon to Whitewater Montana for the winter, rent free, and come back with loads of money. Or just stay here, Whitewater has a population of 438 and the nearest town with more than 1,000 people is 60 miles away


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> "I'm a postaholic. I can't live without postahol!"
> 
> /randomnonsensicalcomment :teeth


 :lol

I'm a social poster.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Bah! The dentist is just a bad as I remember it being as a kid :bah


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Lately I've been wondering.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why am I still alive.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Rossy said:


> Why am I still alive.


..because you're only 23? still young, still a chance.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Why am I still alive.


Because your body was made for survival, your body will try and prevent you from dying, no matter what.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine wont because its ruined.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

How ruined?


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i hope my dad gets hit by a car. there's a nice thought of the day.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

godhelpme2 said:


> i hope my dad gets hit by a car. there's a nice thought of the day.


Wishing death on someone is repulsive.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Wishing death on someone is repulsive.


my dad is abusive? i honestly can't wait til the day he dies.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> WTF Should I Do With My Life?
> 
> So far this site's given me 3.5 good ideas, and a splitting headache.


...it just keeps telling me to steal dead bodies. :|



sanria22 said:


> My pimple hurts. Yet why do I keep touching it? Not really touching anymore.


:lol This. Corner of my nose, under the skin. Can't see it, luckily, but sheez, it hurts.



avoidobot3000 said:


> We're gonna need a bigger bookshelf.


[insert serious head nod of agreement for my books]



meganmila said:


> I'm getting down cause I basically don't have a vehicle anymore. It makes me mad/sad.
> 
> Anyone know any work from home jobs?


Having this problem, too.



meganmila said:


> Happy Birthday Mila!!!!!!!


Oh, and happy belated b-day.

*So, my random thought of the day is realizing my random thoughts for the day have been shared/stolen days ago by others.*


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

F*** this reemployment eligibility assessment.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep, pretty much: http://thoughtcatalog.com/2012/it-sucks-being-guarded-and-difficult-to-love/


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Oh, and happy belated b-day.


It wasn't my b-day. That was for Mila kunis. Also my name is Megan not Mila lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

meganmila said:


> It wasn't my b-day. That was for Mila kunis. Also my name is Megan not Mila lol.


:sus You decieved me!










Shut it, Mila!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> :sus You decieved me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. And why would I wish myself happy b-day? I never do that haha. I know it's probably weird of me to wish a celeb a happy b-day but whateva.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Haha. And why would I wish myself happy b-day? I never do that haha. I know it's probably weird of me to wish a celeb a happy b-day but whateva.


Eh, that's not too weird.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










^ That's weird.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ That's awesome.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Woke up at 4am to run 10 k. 2 years of doing that and i still cant get myself to get used to it.:roll


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I might change my name to Bennington Strangebacon, or I could also use it as a pen name.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Working on a sex farm
Trying to raise some hard love
Getting out my pitch fork
Poking your hay


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

hm, i wonder which is worse, being on the third floor or on the first floor of a three story building when it collapses..


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

so many sad eyes that have trouble seeing they are getting lost in the details


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Waking up to your man singing in the shower has to be one of the nicest things in the world.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Every day I'm awkward.

So yesterday I was walking home from work. I walked by a bus stop. A guy was waiting. He made the universal sign for "Do you have the time?" by tapping his finger on his wrist. I took out my phone and told him. Then he motioned to me that he wanted to see the phone himself. I showed it to him and then realised he was deaf. So I kind of apologised for my fumbling ignorance and he thought I hadn't figured it out and pointed to his ear and said he was deaf. I awkwardly said that I knew and walked on.

Today he was at the bus stop again and he smiled at me in recognition. I smiled back. Then he pointed to his ear again and said he was deaf, because it all happened in such a rush of awkward communication the day before that I might not have got the message. I said "I know", though I don't know if he could read lips. Then as I walked on he said something and I looked back and he gave me the OK sign with his hand. I did it back and completely messed it up in my nervousness. How do you mess up the OK sign? I just made a hole.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Scruffiness is underrated. I can't wait till my beard is fully developed.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm going clothes shopping with my sister tomorrow!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm bored


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

7 cans of coors later and im okay..... thank god i have irish genes. C'mon the irish. Katie taylor is a legend. World champion.. I might have been born and raised in London, but my heart is in Ireland.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

When you're on your last roll of toilet paper, it's nearly impossible to stop thinking about toilet paper. Do...not...run...out...of...toilet...paper.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> 7 cans of coors later and im okay..... thank god i have irish genes. C'mon the irish. Katie taylor is a legend. World champion.. I might have been born and raised in London, but my heart is in Ireland.


Coors?! Have a Guinness, you Irish lass...


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Coors?! Have a Guinness, you Irish lass...


 i wish, but it seems to be only a man's drink. Coors light is doing just fine


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> i wish, but it seems to be only a man's drink. Coors light is doing just fine


Yeah I hear ya, I almost never drink, but Coors Light is the ideal choice when I do...precisely because I never drink lol. It treats me well...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Use violence only when necessary.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn KFC hooked it up wit the fried chicken! They didn't have what I wanted and gave me a ****load of food to compensate.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to put quotes on my bedroom wall. Any suggestions on quotes to use?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Yeah I hear ya, I almost never drink, but Coors Light is the ideal choice when I do...precisely because I never drink lol. It treats me well...


I've really started to like coors light, when i was in Canada last 2 weeks, i used to drink Molson canadian and bud light lime as well.

Speaking of drink; an hour ago i was sitting in my room ready to light up a smoke, when i heard someone shuffling up the drive; my window was slightly open and i was like 'wtf is that' i was too scared too look out. Next minute the door bell goes and i could hear some man roaring my dads name.

Note: We live in a rural area so NO ONE ever happens to walk into our property. We are miles from any sign of a shop/pub

So i panic and run up the hall and call my dad.

Turns out it's the local tractor guy who is so drunk he doesnt know where he is, hasnt a clue who he even is. off his head drunk. I've never met him before. So dad drives him home in my car. He tries to chat me up before getting into my car, i just lol'd.

I was just afraid he was gonna puke in my car! And my dad has never driven my car before, didn't even know how to open on the windows haha. (i couldnt drive cos i have drink taken)

Car is in one piece thank god. How random is that???


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> I've really started to like coors light, when i was in Canada last 2 weeks, i used to drink Molson canadian and bud light lime as well.
> 
> Speaking of drink; an hour ago i was sitting in my room ready to light up a smoke, when i heard someone shuffling up the drive; my window was slightly open and i was like 'wtf is that' i was too scared too look out. Next minute the door bell goes and i could hear some man roaring my dads name.
> 
> ...


What were you doing in Canada?? 

...that's quite the story. Gotta love drunk people. :b Just be happy it wasn't a murderer...although they don't normally knock lol.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> What were you doing in Canada??
> 
> ...that's quite the story. Gotta love drunk people. :b Just be happy it wasn't a murderer...although they don't normally knock lol.


My mate is in toronto for the past year so i went over to her. Plus i got to experience Canada, which i loved  I just wasnt used to 'tipping' bar staff (or restaurants), we dont do it here, plus over in canada you seem to have bar tabs, so i never knew how many beers i drank or how much money i owed, lol. But it was all good fun 

Ya i honestly thought that guy was trying to break in. I had my crow bar at the ready :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> My mate is in toronto for the past year so i went over to her. Plus i got to experience Canada, which i loved  I just wasnt used to 'tipping' bar staff (or restaurants), we dont do it here, plus over in canada you seem to have bar tabs, so i never knew how many beers i drank or how much money i owed, lol. But it was all good fun
> 
> Ya i honestly thought that guy was trying to break in. I had my crow bar at the ready :b


Yeah, the servers in restaurants/bars don't get paid very much, so that's why we're expected to tip here...I hate it, since it's expected and not really a "here's a tip for doing a good job...". Then again, I don't go out, so I don't need to worry about that! 

I'm happy to hear you liked it over here, hope you come back! :clap


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Yeah, the servers in restaurants/bars don't get paid very much, so that's why we're expected to tip here...I hate it, since it's expected and not really a "here's a tip for doing a good job...". Then again, I don't go out, so I don't need to worry about that!
> 
> I'm happy to hear you liked it over here, hope you come back! :clap


Thanks, i sure am coming back, i've got my canadian work visa for next year  Looking forward to it.

Ya I know what you mean, over here i would only ever tip if the service was 'exceptional', and that is rare. But we ate out every day over in Canada and New York, so it was expensive for me. I remember being in the restaurant in the CN tower and the bill coming to nearly 200 dollars for 2 people. Plus tip. :um But i really enjoyed every minute of it, and the staff were alot more friendlier there.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Thanks, i sure am coming back, i've got my canadian work visa for next year  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Ya I know what you mean, over here i would only ever tip if the service was 'exceptional', and that is rare. But we ate out every day over in Canada and New York, so it was expensive for me. I remember being in the restaurant in the CN tower and the bill coming to nearly 200 dollars for 2 people. Plus tip. :um But i really enjoyed every minute of it, and the staff were alot more friendlier there.


You're going to be living and working here!?  How exciting! :clap

Yikes! The last time I went out to eat, my bill was only $18 but that was at a random Boston Pizza restaurant. :lol Maybe just stay away from the expensive places, although eating at the CN Tower is something you just have to do on your first visit to Toronto.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Turning the random thoughts thread into our own conversation...awesome.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> You're going to be living and working here!?  How exciting! :clap
> 
> Yikes! The last time I went out to eat, my bill was only $18 but that was at a random Boston Pizza restaurant. :lol Maybe just stay away from the expensive places, although eating at the CN Tower is something you just have to do on your first visit to Toronto.


haha, ya i've gotten all the expensive places out of my system now, so when i go over to live it will just be Mc Donalds and Wendys for a treat 

Waay past my bedtime here, good night


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

whoa, make the ground move, that’s an ***-quake
built a house up on that ***, that’s an ***-state


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I just have no interest in writing lyrics anymore. I only care about producing and recording people.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've always thought Jet Li was inferior to Jackie Chan, because of growing up watching mostly Jackie but really they're both great artists in their own respect.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

karmin is really awesome.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

One more week of freedom before I go back to school. Do I want it to go by as fast as possible or do never want it to end?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Everybody is against me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel left out like always. I feel like people just don't care anymore about anything I do. Hopefully this feeling will past.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't help but express my love for this band and album, so underrated so amazing so everything i want and love in music...so...so....ppeerffecctttttt!!!!! ^__________^ ....
^_______0 ..oh nnooess it finished D;


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Why is youtube recommending me a video of a U2 concert? Doesn't it know me any better than that? After all those good times we had together? I'm so offended.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

My family had salmon today.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> Why is youtube recommending me a video of a U2 concert? Doesn't it know me any better than that? After all those good times we had together? I'm so offended.


U2 is an awful,overrated band.


----------



## shannon78 (Aug 18, 2012)

Drella said:


> This avatar makes me look like a total badass.


How do u get a avatar?


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Why am I still alive.


..because God made you strong enough to live this life.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

beautifully strange said:


> ..because God made you strong enough to live this life.


Err no such thing as "God"


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

WHY IS IT SOOOO HOT?! English weather is suppose to be, Rain, rain, rain, snow, rain, rain, rain and repeat. It's killing me


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Rossy said:


> U2 is an awful,overrated band.


I happen to think their music comes from the heart and really speaks to people in a deep, emotional kind of way.....lol jk they suck.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Err no such thing as "God"


That is your opinion. I believe in God.


----------



## beautifully strange (Jan 11, 2011)

"Everybody is a genius but if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid."


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Err no such thing as "God"


Err no one asked you


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

So I am not allowed to have a view?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> WHY IS IT SOOOO HOT?! English weather is suppose to be, Rain, rain, rain, snow, rain, rain, rain and repeat. It's killing me


Oh god. That's what I was looking forward to about coming here... The cooler weather. What a letdown. :/


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Oh god. That's what I was looking forward to about coming here... The cooler weather. What a letdown. :/


Ikr? It's like Jamacia outside lol where did you move from?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Ikr? It's like Jamacia outside lol where did you move from?


Haha, sure is. It's so humid and there wasn't even any cloud cover today. So unheard of. Ohh, I haven't moved here. I'm on vacation from Toronto... Visiting family and all.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Why for not


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rossy said:


> So I am not allowed to have a view?


Well apparently you're not letting anyone else have one. She talks about God and you have to come in and say "There is no God blabbity-blabbity". So you're not letting her have a view.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Haha, sure is. It's so humid and there wasn't even any cloud cover today. So unheard of. Ohh, I haven't moved here. I'm on vacation from Toronto... Visiting family and all.


Solid proof of climate change lol I always thought Canada was freezing?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Solid proof of climate change lol I always thought Canada was freezing?


Hmmm, depends on which part of Canada. I've never found the weather in Toronto to be that cold... I didn't even wear a jacket this past winter... Although, I _was_ the only one so maybe it's just me. Anyway, summer is usually really hot and humid, just like London today.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Hmmm, depends on which part of Canada. I've never found the weather in Toronto to be that cold... I didn't even wear a jacket this past winter... Although, I _was_ the only one so maybe it's just me. Anyway, summer is usually really hot and humid, just like London today.


Oh, when my mind thinks Canada, I asume lots and lots of snow lol If the weather doesn't cool down soon, I'm gonna have to start sleeping outside


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Oh, when my mind thinks Canada, I asume lots and lots of snow lol If the weather doesn't cool down soon, I'm gonna have to start sleeping outside


Yeah, that _is_ what we're known for, after all. Haha, yeah, let me know how that goes for you... What with the bugs and mosquitoes. ;]


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Yeah, that _is_ what we're known for, after all. Haha, yeah, let me know how that goes for you... What with the bugs and mosquitoes. ;]


Lol might aswell be sleeping outside, all my windows are open and it's like a turf war in here. I'll have to invest in a mosquitoe net soon


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Lol might aswell be sleeping outside, all my windows are open and it's like a turf war in here. I'll have to invest in a mosquitoe net soon


Ah, I see. Well, fair enough. I'd probably be sleeping under covers in that case... Wouldn't risk the bites. And yup, you probably should... And I mean that seriously. :b


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Ah, I see. Well, fair enough. I'd probably be sleeping under covers in that case... Wouldn't risk the bites. And yup, you probably should... And I mean that seriously. :b


I've allready been bitten by something so I think I'll look online for a net and maybe even a bug zapper, hang it out my window.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I've allready been bitten by something so I think I'll look online for a net and maybe even a bug zapper, hang it out my window.


Wow, you talk about having been bitten so casually. Hmmm, bug zappers sound a bit extreme but hey, they'll get the job done. Anyway, I should probably try to go to sleep... Gotta wake up early tomorrow. G' night. =)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Wow, you talk about having been bitten so casually. Hmmm, bug zappers sound a bit extreme but hey, they'll get the job done. Anyway, I should probably try to go to sleep... Gotta wake up early tomorrow. G' night. =)


If I have a virus from the bite I'll find out tommorow lol sorry to keep you up. GN


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I wish I could watch the entire Queer as Folk series again


it's up on youtube though! :yes






Brian's so hot.. i liked Stuart from the uk version too but there was just so much more to the character in the US version.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dear sun: Take a ****ing break!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would really love a few bottles of coors light right now (or any beer, i ain't fussy), but i have none, oh well, i think it's for the best. 

Delighted the premier league just started today; seems like Liverpool are still continuing to score nothing and lose against smaller teams.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Another wild Saturday evening for me. I finished both my laundry and my grocery shopping tonight.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Rossy said:


> U2 is an awful,overrated band.


You're wrong about U2. At least old U2. _War_ is one of the best albums!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw man. The mods took down Parallely's last thread. It had just gotten really entertaining.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Dammit..I thought it was Thursday. I should probably leave the house..next weekend. I'll make it out then..


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can literally feel my mind adapting to situations


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

martial arts is a beautiful physical art form. go asians.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

LynnNBoys said:


> I'm with you on the no god thing, but you're wrong about U2. At least old U2. _War_ is one of the best albums!


I agree. _Boy_, _October_ & _War _were all favorites of mine in high school.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Need to trim my hair


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I imagine pictures of places I've been, when I think about people. Usually it's somewhere we went together or somewhere I've been a lot, like a place I lived or worked, etc. I was thinking of different people I've only met online and the various locations I associate with them. Sometimes people have more than one location or share a common location with others. Interesting. I think it's just how I remember people.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Carls Jr done made their breakfast burritos twice the size


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Can we please get off the subjects of masturbation, nipple color and sizes, and penises!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Can we please get off the subjects of masturbation, nipple color and sizes, and penises!


This. Seriously people.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> This. Seriously people.


might aswell get rid of the "am i ugly" threads too


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> might aswell get rid of the "am i ugly" threads too


I hope that's not sarcasm.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I hope that's not sarcasm.


nope, i was serious


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> nope, i was serious


Then I agree, or at least quarantine them to one thread.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

or just don't click on them?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

W/such easy access to two 7-Elevens lately, I've been eating awful *downs some more donuts*


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> or just don't click on them?


The titles themselves are enough to make me WTF out loud, I mean seriously shouldn't we talk about SA rather then comparing genitalia?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

255 days to go. Hold on there buddy.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

The way people on this forum are constantly using the term ''bad boy'', you'd think only ex-convicts are capable of getting a girlfriend.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

nutella and croissant equals best thing I've eaten so far today.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am going to die alone,and fairly soon with the way I am feeling.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

hangover. boring sunday. breaking bad tonight tho


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Mosquitos are the most useless pieces of crap in existence, not to mention the most annoying.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should probably get with the times...doubt I ever will though


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

My grandma's probably in her last days right now.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

You should always love someone who loves YOU not who you love!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

santosh680 said:


> You should always love someone who loves YOU not who you love!


I disagree. 

To love someone only if they love you back...that's not love at all.

To give love without expectations...that's what it should be about.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

This is the hardest place to find on here.

Now then other then the occurance of people saying hey Livan your paranoid its just in your head, ha NO. trust me on this one. I mean tell yourself aswell.
How many times have you proven something to be a stat you can see written on the wall?
many i'm knowing this. 
Aside from this one thing that really pet peves or boils the volcano gases is someone
who is trying for a bad reason. Trying to gain a soft gentle but radiant shine by
spelling someones name in mud. trying to get your lamp to glow by changing a battery
with a battery from another controller. cooking oatmeal with gravy. 
When i look at the neck of the bird I see something that can easily be choked.
but who would want to do that unless the bird seduced your significant other? 
there are birds out there and i'm talking about the long necked ones aswell, the birds out there who are willing to pawn your nickel to give you a negative dime and paint your painting to give you a simular result if your seeing what i'm getting at.

I wish those iguanas would stop blending in like and attack when my back is turned like were in a ****ing world war 6 or 5 or 4 or whereever the hell where at right now.
I left your watch on the table but I made sure nobody else took it, meanwhile the person
who takes it for a joyride is the main one your indulge with and yall werent even close to begin with, but its just the way the poop chocolate hits the fan.

All i'm saying is if theres something stuck in your eye dont go to the alligator and ask him to scratch it out, don't stick your hand in a jar of bullet ants asking them to massage the authoritise out your knuckles.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> 255 days to go. Hold on there buddy.


Short-timer attitude kicking in?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Time to get a new bed. (maybe an ipod too.)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** PN


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll die tomorrow. It's only a day away..


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

The sun looks pretty cool through clouds


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I hate how I have to be someone I'm not in job interviews...You know all bubbly and happy. I'm a hard worker but potential employers don't really care about that, they just want outgoing people that will kiss their clients ***.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_*elongated sigh*_


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Life is beautiful!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

mdiada said:


> Life is beautiful!


I'll have what she's having.:b


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

How did I get 478 posts here?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I love it when parcel tracking doesn't get updated until the package arrives at my door.
And by "love" I mean "hate".


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It's raining. So pretty...


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Loved the way how I fought with the work throughout the day despite having less sleep last night.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Woooot! Troll mode activated!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

The ride on the train was an awfully bumpy one. It looked so undignified to move up and down with the seat so I couldn't help but imagine a businessperson and the Pope moving in similar motions. Heh.

And I bought boots with heels today. What I imagined I could do, was tower over people. But what I ended up getting, was just matching their height. Still though, big improvement for a short person... Or ermm, relatively short person. And in hindsight, towering over people would've gotten old and been somewhat weird anyway.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Somebody shoot me please.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This stupid exercise in the desert practically killed me. And i thought i was fond of the sun.:roll i never want to see another sand dune again in my life!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

18andLife said:


> How did I get 478 posts here?


The same way you got to 479! :lol


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Mariana Trench. What's down there?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

mostly seamen

do tissues come in different sizes or all they all man-size, i might not get off a sinking ship until the end bad at least i got tissue the right size. it's a man's world


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Why did that Jeepers Creepers character have a feeding cycle of 23 years? It must be so that there is minimal competition with the 31-year creeper.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder how many of these pills it would take to kill me?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I kill all radios that dare to play country music in my presence.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

What a horrible place for someone like me :sigh Gratefulness aside for the experience/income this job has provided me over the years, I can't wait till this is over.. Just one day at a time..


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Only at night is the world bearable.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> What do you mean?  I used to like those movies. lol


Ha ha, I was comparing the creeper to the common cicadas. They come in 13-year and 17-year intervals & the fact that these numbers are prime reduces the times that they compete with each other....my sense of humor :blush  No 31-year creeper, sorry!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Just went to town on this new beat I'm making. No one's gonna identify the sample. I never use 808 drums, but I did on this because they fit so perfectly. Can't wait to finish mixing it. It goes hard.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I always feel like there's a spider crawling on me.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe if I had started meditating back when I was even thinking about it and wanting to, I could have solved some problems by now...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Chad Kroeger and Avril Lavigne got engaged?:blank


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I imagine my roommates have caught onto the fact that something isn't quite right about me by now.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

:rain


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Ah, okay. Sorry for my slowness. :um


No, it was a dumb joke.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I kill all radios that dare to play country music in my presence.


What's wrong with country music?

I mean the oldies style country Im not a fan of. But today's country. Mixed with some rock and some blues. That's good music.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

My butt hurts.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Please go away so I can make chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Forever stalone . :no


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Forever stalone . :no


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ShadyGFX said:


>


damn missed an L


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm at a reastraunt and it starts to get busy, loud--there was a solid 30 minutes where I just imagined what people were saying and smiled and nodded, while sporadically checking out the waitresses. :yes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Rebecca Black is sooooooo talented...........


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Gene Kelly, born 100 years ago today.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm going to dye my hair.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

You needz a boppa! :twak :mum


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

damn squirrels


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"THIS BAG IS NOT A TOY"

My cat seems to disagree.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I am not staying here long term. Moving in w/roomies was a total fail for me w/SA. Now i just gotta survive till about March here. Omg why did i not think to search other areas in CA before coming here. I've found places in other regions where u can get a studio or 1 bed for 500 w/no roomies. I had no friggen idea.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mocking people you personally don't like for any reason is so not cool, so very not cool.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I have an ancestor called "Samson". :um


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

It's been one of them days where I've had too much time to just sit and reflect on life. It's funny how thinking about life can cause me to be upset, even if things are going great.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm gone, this place just angers and depresses me. I wish you guys the best.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

The last time I really felt at ease around her was back in December - back when we still had trivial things like exams to worry about. We sat at that little cafe by the corner of that busy street, watching passers-by run for cover and laughing over the Christmas jingles they played on the radio: "Santa Claus is stuck in my chimney, stuck in my chimney, stuck in my chimney..." Everything seems hysterical when you've had too much coffee and not enough sleep.

I wonder what it is that makes certain people find you special; what it is that makes some of them persist despite your reticence. And what about the people from my past - what do they remember of me? ...When I was little my mum used to say that every time you sneeze, it means someone out there is thinking of you. Well then, everyone must be thinking of me all the time during allergy season.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I just ate 8 pieces of bacon. I don't even feel bad.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> I just ate 8 pieces of bacon. I don't even feel bad.


How could anyone feel bad after eating 8 pieces of delicious bacon? It's impossible.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I told one of my workers today to wash the dishes and take out the trash. He didn't know how to do either!! Said his family has never asked him to wash dishes. And I literally had to instruct him on how to tie a freaking garbage bag... Later when I checked he did a crummy job of that too! :no

Yeesh kids these days..


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

3:39AM and im am ****ing high on meth im lit up.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

hawtdayum i look schmexy!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's just wrong that so much money is being spent on wars. Unfortunately, it seems to get the best out of people. I'd never have became so physically and mentally strong otherwise.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Scumbag digestive system: "Oh, so you're running late for work? Let me give you some diahhrea right now."


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Rain isn't allowing me to reach my nest


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Welp time for another job interview. That means it's time to try my best to act natural and calm, while hoping that the interviewer doesn't notice that I'm freaking out on the inside.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Age 25 is my "cut off point"


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Canon T4i is looking mighty attractive to me right about now. Yet another expensive trinket to try to fill a huge gap...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> Welp! So interesting! I thought I was the only one. "Kape" as well ("k")
> Good luck by the way :high5


Welp is my favorite. :yes

Thank you!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Had to retrieve a full box of cigarettes, lighter and my car keys out of a toilet at work today. Ugh uke


And to make it worse, i didnt even realise the keys were in the toilet bowl until it stopped flushing. And i was just on my way home, so how would you say to someone 'oh yeah can i get a lift off you, i flushed my only car key down the bog' 

Phew, it was a close shave with the sewer!  Still sickened i had to put my bare hand down a toilet, it was either that or have no car for the next few weeks!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

So! Mr. Syria. I think I will tell you about my second husband who was an Arab from Jerusalem. That should set you back a bit.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, it's that time of the month again where I pay a chunk of my student loans and then go cry in a corner.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

meanwhile, I have lately been blessed with almost rude health. and have no debts to pay.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I am getting rushed with so many quotes right now that my mind just doesn't know which one to stick to.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I need a haircut.

250 days to go.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

And another f***ing relapse. This s*** never ends.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Da*** did I just watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Screw Chivalry, You want equal rights? pay for your own damn food.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Working towards my 3rd date in 2 months. I actually think this one might turn out ok. Umm...hopefully I didn't mess this up though. Surprisingly I have yet to be turned down asking someone out once I actually buildup the courage to do it.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I've always wanted a nickname.

I miss the 90s'. Sad.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

How did this thread get relegated to the 2nd page? Bump!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It would suck to be in Haiti right now. Yikes.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it's interesting that a mass murderer can be declared "sane". . . . We shouldn't be lenient with people like that, I just think it's strange to say that someone who kills a bunch of people is "sane".


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

I want to learn and become prolific with a piano and/or cello.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

An elderly couple had been dating for some time and decided it was finally time to marry. Before the wedding they embarked on a long conversation regarding how their marriage might work. They discussed finances, living arrangements and so on. 

Finally, the old man decided it was time to broach the subject of their connubial relationship, "How do you feel about sex?" he asked, rather hopefully. 

"Oh, I like to have it infrequently," she responded. 

The old guy thought for a moment, then asked, "Was that one word or two?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

And here I thought Canada had a weak justice system.

Norway's rampage killer was sentenced to 21 years... He killed 77 people... 21 years... Put another way, about 3 1/2 months per life taken. (Oh, and with a "minimum" of 10 years to be served, or about a month and a half per murder.) OK!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pork Chops


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow it has been months since I have been on here I missed you all hope you are doing well! <3


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I forgot how old that was. I look like I shaved my legs with a scythe.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks to a certain thread in Society and Culture, I get this ad!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes the only way to dress differently is to wear nothing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I do not understand why people feel the need to talk to me or about me when I mind my own business and want nothing to do with them.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

hiccups log:
ventured outside into the backyard for some sun
unwittingly stepped on an ant causing a fiasco amongst an ant community
had no way to apologize or to help neutralize the situation
retreated back indoors


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in the most dangerous unit in this military and i'm being put on trial by some military police, 19 year old female for having a bit of hair on my head...Becsuse i've been too busy protecting her ***!! Where is this world coming to?:roll


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wonder if "pokes" have a sexual connotation.. Hm.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I really feel like punching someone.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, i'm drunk and i'm practicing room to room fighting in my own home with an assault rifle (no worries, the magazine is empty). Bad idea.:roll


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

poopie on a stick :blank


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Lol, i'm drunk and i'm practicing room to room fighting in my own home with an assault rifle (no worries, the magazine is empty). Bad idea.:roll


what kind of ar is it?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

sanria22 said:


> I wonder if "pokes" have a sexual connotation.. Hm.


*pokes*

:teeth


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

asw12345 said:


> what kind of ar is it?


A micro-tavor or x95.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> A micro-tavor or x95.


Please don't tell me you hit walls or furniture. :afr


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Please don't tell me you hit walls or furniture. :afr


Lol i wasn't THAT drunk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Lol i wasn't THAT drunk.


:lol Just be careful.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

why is there not more fruit sold in vending machines


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

life fail....SAERGawiemjwiofgmopv9ojgt1io2kt-93r9o34


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have to move again.......Why god why.... back to Craigslist I go


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

This paper doesn't absorb felt tips properly. What am I supposed to do now? My life is in ruins.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just a joke.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ads are a pain in the ***.



millenniumman75 said:


> Thanks to a certain thread in Society and Culture, I get this ad!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

People suck.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I fu**ing hate those DVDs that have like 10-15 mins of trailers before the film and don't allow you to fast forward through them


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm hungry...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> I'm a dumbass :doh.


Very good Neutrino. Admitince is always the first step.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

I was in this shopping mall today and there were real living owls on display, although i felt sorry for them being trapped in the little stand as a display, with their foot being locked, they were so adorable and cute. Owls are so so cute.  there were about 10 on display as part of the harry potter fad. It was so adorable to see them, i want one.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Family guy is awful nowadays.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> ... -_-


LOL! jk.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

This is what I've become.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Geez Louise I just went to my friends anniversary party.

My friend is very fancy and intelligent. Her entire family is very fancy and intelligent. They served the fancy sparkly water and pickled quail eggs in the garden. Like every single person there was in med school or law school. My friend and her husband and her brother had all just gotten their Masters degrees and there was a lively discussion about PhD program applications over wine and blue cheese.

I HAD MY SHIRT ON INSIDE OUT THE ENTIRE TIME. Gawd you can't take me anywhere.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Thinking of extending work for another month :um


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I got alittle whiskey and some rum dn coke. this thread oughtta be caled random shot of theday.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

On my way to base. Not before i got a haircut.

248 days to go.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

huh said:


> *pokes*
> 
> :teeth


Oh, um, ooo ouch.. :teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hate mood swings.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Ayo for yayo
Walk around with yayo, all in my nasal
I must have been craze yo


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh, just got back to base to find that all of my ammunition is full of sand. And i'm leaving for an exercise shortly. I bet my gun is gonna jam a lot this week. Even though it has yet to happen with my current gun.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Procrastinators gonna procrastinate.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Have your wallet ***** by Belll or Rogers oh look at the vast number of choices we have for ISP's :mum

****ing *******s :x


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It's been nearly 13 years since I've last been to Sri Lanka. I have to go next year. I doubt anyone else'll be willing to come with me (it's not a very safe place... sigh) but honestly, I'd rather go alone anyway. And I'm sure my Tamil's good enough to help me get by with the local folk and the family that's there.

In other news, I'll be in Toronto by this time tomorrow. :yay Admittedly only for a couple hours but it's better than nothing. I missed the hell outta that place.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Woohoo. I got lucky and i'm now part of a hezbollah anti-tank team as part of this exercise. Ironically, i'm gonna wear us army uniform.:roll no matter...i'm gonna get a lot of sleeep tonight. Lol.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if programming my computer to insult me at regular intervals would help me to curb my usage.

I might just get desensitised to insults and continue using it any way. Either way, it's win-win.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I'm going to start self tanning again.

I stopped for a year, because I got tan over the summer, and I saw there's some bad ingredients in the product that I use, but I kind of want to be really dark right now after seeing this flaming hot guy in a porsche yesterday and he was tan as ****, gives me some incentive again. Thanks guy in Porsche.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

It's Sunday fun day.... but not really... Time to man up and make it productive! lol

^____^


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I love how much he loves his hobby of marble racing. He looks so happy. Also, he is fortunate to have a supportive, patient wife.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been up since 9:00am and I just now put pants on. bwahahaha.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just finished calibrating the launcher using the northern star (bearing of 0). Now let's destroy a couple of tanks and go to sleep.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

No X-art.com premium account is working.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow...that thread sure didnt last long


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm trying to grow a beard. Unfortunately, I'm still in the ''itchy phase''.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Procrastinators gonna procrastinate.


I'll read this post.....tomorrow.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

2 hours between my Tuesday-Thursday classes. At least there's a beautiful park right across the street. I can tell I'll be visiting that park frequently.

Also first day of class tomorrow!:afr


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

halp! there's something wrong with meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

meh....


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Everything is okay while at home. I'll see how I'm doing midday tomorrow. :blank


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Colleges......I have no idea which one I want to go to!! >_<


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Goodbye goodbye


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If this is not going to be a good day, I'm going back into my shell.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I miss being told goodnight. It's crazy how such a little thing can make a big difference in your everyday life.

Goodnight SAS.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes I honestly wonder how Jesus would react to his name being exclaimed. Like, "Jesus Christ!" and he'd be like, "You rang?" or... "hey, that's not cool saying my name like that!" Hm... deep thoughts.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Section.80 has gotten me through a lot of stressful times.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

leonardess said:


> I'll read this post.....tomorrow.


I was going to reply to your comment earlier but umm I got stuck in traffic and my hrmm uh m_a hrrm n stuff mumble mumble.__ . .
_


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, i saw someone from my unit get run over by a tank. He died. And i think i'm scarred for life.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Hadron said:


> ****, i saw someone from my unit get run over by a tank. He died. And i think i'm scarred for life.


Omg wow... dude I hope you'll be ok.. take care over there!

I feel like I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today :um


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I weren't such a picky dresser.. I can't find anything I like in stores. My best source of clothes are from my mom's closet.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> I miss being told goodnight. It's crazy how such a little thing can make a big difference in your everyday life.
> 
> Goodnight SAS.


Goodnight, Gunny.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

she wants to call and talk on the phone first. I'm not really much of a phone talker, but at least it's a start. I was ready to write the whole thing off.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't want you to leave, but you have to leave, so I can stop buying all this damn coffee. 

I'd save a ton of money. Then I could have that operation I so desperately need. 

"you need an operation?"

yes. it's brachycardia. it's a heart condition where one's heart rate is low. Extremely low. So low as to be comatose. 

there are only two things that can be done about it. one is to have surgery. the other is to make out with someone who makes coffee all the time. by osmosis, the caffeine jump starts things. 

fact.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Hadron said:


> ****, i saw someone from my unit get run over by a tank. He died. And i think i'm scarred for life.


Gosh. I'm so sorry!...I doubt there's anything I can say right now that will make you feel better, but.. I really hope you will be okay.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Psychology I find you interesting but......I don't care for all these technical terms! >_< what kind of teacher gives a high school student work over the summer anyways!? that's just not cool at all. oiuyutghuijkujytdr the brain has so many parts that connect to other parts that cause certain reactions and have different outcomes with. different. hard. names I can't remember!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> Goodnight, Gunny.


Thank you so much for that...literally in tears right now because I didn't expect anybody to reply. :cry Goodnight, Leonardess.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I swear my laptop is just virus prone or something. This is like the third time since Dec 2011. My desktop never got a virus once since 2009. Thank god i was able to pull up Norton fast enough after funky things started happening.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm supposed to go to some girl's place tomorrow, whom I've never met, and apparently their sister might be there too. It's possible I might not survive the night tomorrow. I see an anxiety related death in my future.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ruh-roh, a mod visited my page (anonymous enough for you huh? HUH?!), am I gonna get in trouble?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Screw this ****, i'm not gonna let this affect me. Now go to that shooting range and blow some **** up.

246 days to go.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

please don't die


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It just seems a little off to me that some random dude from craigslist who only knows me by the few sentences I've written wants to meet up w/me. This was not even a personals ad. I posted looking for a room back in June & the guy replies seeming overly willing to go check out a boarding house for me by him. After I told him thx but I don't want to move there, he wants to get together w/me. Why didn't he just go to the personals ads? I even told him I'm not gonna be his GF and I have a mental problem, and he's still up for getting together. So now i'm gonna go meet this dude on Thurs. Should be interesting.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's pathetic how excited/terrified I am when I receive messages. I have a sheltered lifestyle.

And I'm out of toothpaste, if anyone is reading this on their phone while shopping, can you get me some, plz? kthxregards.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> It's pathetic how excited/terrified I am when I receive messages. I have a sheltered lifestyle.
> 
> And I'm out of toothpaste, if anyone is reading this on their phone while shopping, can you get me some, plz? kthxregards.


Do you want tartar-control toothpaste? That's what I use. I still have tartar...but that **** is under control...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Do you want tartar-control toothpaste? That's what I use. I still have tartar...but that **** is under control...


 Mitch! Yeah, my unruly tartar is going to be out of control by the time I get my hands on some toothpaste. :um But I have only myself to blame--I squeeze and squeeze the tube, and then act surprised when no more comes out.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

How to find out whats there in other's mind?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> Screw this ****, i'm not gonna let this affect me. Now go to that shooting range and blow some **** up.
> 
> 246 days to go.


Eyes open and head down boy!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

I always forget about this place


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Eyes open and head down boy!


No worries, amo. My nickname here is the 'survivor''.

On another thought, i had this test where i had to run 3 km and then shoot and hit the target 4/6 times. I had 10 seconds left to shoot when suddenly, my gun jammed. Fortunately, i was able to release the jam and shoot 6 bullets before the time wad up. And i actually passed. Can't believe it


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Everyone just needs to get laid.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I cut open the tube: there wasn't much in there but it was better than nothing. I feel like a toothpaste addict, itching for my fix of oral freshness.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

What the ****! Seriously!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> What the ****! Seriously!


What is it?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> What is it?


I just dont understand why some people say they trust me and suddenly out of nowhere and no reason, they say they don't,even if I did nothing wrong to break their trust!!!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I even said a big 'sorry' for something I shouldn't be but no values to my honest 'sorry' =(


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> I just dont understand why some people say they trust me and suddenly out of nowhere and no reason, they say they don't,even if I did nothing wrong to break their trust!!!


They must have their own incomprehensible reasons for that.
Don't let your good spirit be broken by them


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> They must have their own incomprehensible reasons for that.
> Don't let your good spirit be broken by them


Thanks :hug


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweet, sweet internets...you'll never hurt me, will you?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Cutting my own bangs always seems like such a great money saving idea.

Until I actually cut my own bangs and am forced to come to terms with the fact that cutting my own hair is not a life skill which I posses.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Thank you so much for that...literally in tears right now because I didn't expect anybody to reply. :cry Goodnight, Leonardess.


and here's another goodnight for you, for tonight. sweet dreams.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I shouldn't have tried to fix what wasn't broken.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Everyone just needs to get laid.


pretty much.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't imagine how hard all this must be for you - stay safe!



Hadron said:


> No worries, amo. My nickname here is the 'survivor''.
> 
> On another thought, i had this test where i had to run 3 km and then shoot and hit the target 4/6 times. I had 10 seconds left to shoot when suddenly, my gun jammed. Fortunately, i was able to release the jam and shoot 6 bullets before the time wad up. And i actually passed. Can't believe it


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

So last night, I had two distinct dreams. In one, I saved one of my former best friends from a car accident. In the other, I helped a mob of people kill someone. I'm a hero, and a bad guy, all in the same night.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't get this. I was in my Anatomy and Physiology class (the lab portion) and my instructor went in the order of the people in their seats to read out of the book. I had to read something twice out loud. This isn't HS. :no


I hate teachers that do that :x Seriously, I've never seen that done in college. Sounds like a lazy professor.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Face to face with death.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

au Lait said:


> Cutting my own bangs always seems like such a great money saving idea.
> 
> Until I actually cut my own bangs and am forced to come to terms with the fact that cutting my own hair is not a life skill which I posses.


I did this when I had bangs. It always turned out to be a really bad idea. Once I went beyond my bangs and cut some of my regular hair. Whoops.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oh god, I must play chauffeur tomorrow. Why do I agree to such things? Maybe secretly hoping for acknowledgement or something.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm terrified of small things penetrating my body

like hairs, or insects


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish someone would knock me the **** out one time.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OMG!
I just saw a video where this woman on a game show said her name was "Dreamana".

LOL!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I can't wait till December.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Just found out my crush likes Lord of the Rings... Now I want her even more!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Parents are going to be gone for the week. Party at my house!!! No really, there is a party. No one's coming? ... :|


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Need to find a way, to get out of my brain


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I did this when I had bangs. It always turned out to be a really bad idea. Once I went beyond my bangs and cut some of my regular hair. Whoops.


I've definitely done that to myself a few times too. After that it becomes a game of "Try to find a new way to style my hair that hides my scissor-happy mistake" :lol


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Want to get lost in blue-green eyes forever!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Must write...... But feel clogged.....


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

too lazy to work out today..


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My water was off this morning and it reminded me of how ridiculous I am.

"Oh, Google! Google, help me!" I cried at my computer. "I have no knowledge about life. What do I do when I have no water?"

But when Google directed me to webpages which told me what steps I had to take to get my water back on, I was loathe to do any of them. 

Check my stop tap? That sounds like something I'll probably do wrong. I'll turn the wrong thing, I'll turn it wrong if I find the right thing, I'll break something.

Call my water supplier? Yeah...I don't really feel like doing that.

Ask the neighbours if their water is off too? No way.

Time to go to work and hope it magically comes back on. Which it did. And I remain ridiculous.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I get the feeling nobody likes me on here.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I get the feeling nobody likes me on here.


That's not true. You are awesome Rossy. :squeeze


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its think its true,everybody seems to go against me in anything I say.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Its think its true,everybody seems to go against me in anything I say.


That doesn't mean they don't like you. :no


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I know that I just get a feeling I am kinda unwanted around here.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Rossy said:


> I know that I just get a feeling I am kinda unwanted around here.


You should post here for you, though. Post because you want to and you have a unique POV to share. Not to please or get the approval of others.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I know that I just get a feeling I am kinda unwanted around here.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

au Lait said:


> You should post here for you, though. Post because you want to and you have a unique POV to share. Not to please or get the approval of others.


I do just have a look at some of my previous posts,going with the flow is something I do.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Rossy said:


> I do just have a look at some of my previous posts,going with the flow is something I do.


Oh Rossy, haha, you are awesome and we are glad you're here!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

What's up with all the so cali earthquakes lately? :afr


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Oh Rossy, haha, you are awesome and we are glad you're here!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have THE weirdest taste in music xD wth am I listening to right now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

au Lait said:


> You should post here for you, though. Post because you want to and you have a unique POV to share. Not to please or get the approval of others.


Oh my I need to remember that all the time every time I feel unwanted.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mods deleting my posts because they're a bunch of FREAKING NAZIS!! NAZIS NAZIS NAZIS






AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! THE WORLD ISN'T ROUND, IT'S A CUBE!!!!!!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

YES! This day is one I'll write in capital letters. Not because of what will happen (looking at that, this day is as ordinary as any other), but because of the fact that I live. 

I live and I breathe and I walk and I dream.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

There's a big difference between "I want to be your lady, boy." and "I want to be your lady boy."


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

whiterabbit said:


> My water was off this morning and it reminded me of how ridiculous I am.
> 
> "Oh, Google! Google, help me!" I cried at my computer. "I have no knowledge about life. What do I do when I have no water?"
> 
> ...


I'm this way, too. When something needs to be fixed around the house, I turn to Google because I'm too embarrassed to ask anyone for help. And then I read all the advice posted by people on the internet and feel extremely overwhelmed. This one time, my gas fireplace wouldn't turn on, and I went on some forum board where a bunch of people were talking about how they fixed this problem by messing around with the circuits and all that, and I was just like ... So instead I just flicked the wall switch quickly and slowly a few times and eventually the fireplace turned itself back on. I always think, if ever there's a _real_ problem one day, I'll be screwed.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> There's a big difference between "I want to be your lady, boy." and "I want to be your lady boy."


commas are greeeeat! they can be fun like capitalization!! "I had to help my uncle Jack off a horse..", "I had to help my uncle jack off a horse".


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just put on mascara why why did I do that bad plan BAD PLANNNN trichotillomania in overdriiiiiiiiiive


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

a thought I turned into a (poorly drawn) cartoon..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

staying up all night
need to stay up
someone to psytherogist with
I got 99 problems but thats just on the first page. Its a novel of but lets take that dog that played the fool. anyway he continued to bark and run police didnt give no tickets no vets just me being blamed for trying to help you live.. thats pretty anticlimaticrical if I say so muhself.
and I never saw him again dunno what happened, woulda been cool to have him go thru town with me. Hope your alright drunk barking dog.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I want to go to the funeral.

244 days to go.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post #81,000 :stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> commas are greeeeat! they can be fun like capitalization!! "I had to help my uncle Jack off a horse..", "I had to help my uncle jack off a horse".


:lol

I can't wait for fall to get here.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I can't wait until autumn, it's been the wettest summer in 100 years here. 100 years of solid rain, or so it goes.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's been a long time since I last stayed awake long enough to see the sun rise. Stupid inspiration. :wife


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know why I'm tired. I was at school for 9 hours but I still shouldn't be tired. :|


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My sister's boyfriend from Saudi Arabia has apparently bought me many gifts, although we've never met. I'm going to hate accepting them. It's always awkward for me to receive gifts. Also, I have no way of repaying him, which makes me feel worse.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

He WAVED at me! OMG! :clap


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Why the hell do I have so many posts


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow. Day three in Rez is nearly over. Today has been much better than the last two days... Decreased anxiety and nerves. Able to speak and act with more confidence. Ability to joke around, restored. I've made progress. Thank goodness. So important to note that my situation hasn't changed but my thinking has. Who knew that's what made all the difference...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Just activated new genes in my brain.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm done being serious. Seriously!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Post #81,000 :stu


Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strwbrry said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!

It's a triumph for everyone to put up with all my posts, too :yay :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's a triumph for everyone to put up with all my posts, too :yay :lol


It should just be a drinking game now. Every time you reach a new milestone, we all take shots.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> It should just be a drinking game now. Every time you reach a new milestone, we all take shots.


Are you kidding, half the board will be drunk and switching the SAS letters into new combinations :lol.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are you kidding, half the board will be drunk and switching the SAS letters into new combinations :lol.


Let's get crackin'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Let's get crackin'


:lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

successfully painted my toenails (yesterday), slightly inebriated (today). gaaaaahhhhhh. <---- there;s my proof.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG how i wish johnny depp would get back to his birthplace!! ohhhhh what i would DO to that sexy, sexy man


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

A haunted outpost. Yeah right...i'll watch out.:roll

243 days to go.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I never seem to see what people are pointing at when they point things out to me. Yesterday, I was with a hospital attendant who was wheeling a bed to the ER. When we got to the hallway entrance, she pointed at the "push to open" button on the wall, but for some reason I thought she was pointing at another section of the wall, so I looked and looked and - seeing nothing there - began to get all panicky inside. Thankfully at that point, she sensed that I was a hopeless case, and just walked over and pushed the button herself. I mean, this isn't like when you're asking for directions and someone points to a landmark three blocks down the road, and you can pretend you see it even though you don't. This was _right in front of me_. I feel like a complete idiot.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going to buy Nutella for the first time in years. (And no, Perfectionist, you can't come over!)


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> I never seem to see what people are pointing at when they point things out to me. Yesterday, I was with a hospital attendant who was wheeling a bed to the ER. When we got to the hallway entrance, she pointed at the "push to open" button on the wall, but for some reason I thought she was pointing at another section of the wall, so I looked and looked and - seeing nothing there - began to get all panicky inside. Thankfully at that point, she sensed that I was a hopeless case, and just walked over and pushed the button herself. I mean, this isn't like when you're asking for directions and someone points to a landmark three blocks down the road, and you can pretend you see it even though you don't. This was _right in front of me_. I feel like a complete idiot.


Go easy on yourself. I notcied I do that too. Maybe it has something to do with anxiety? I think it's the anticipation to be on the same page as the other person that distracts us.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had to get my blood drawn today and I almost passed out.  My head was severely lightheaded, my ears were ringing and the back of my neck was just about sweating. I get squeamish with that type of stuff. I guess I'll just never get used to it. This was the first time I almost passed out. I thought I was going to die. lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The lotion that I got yesterday smells too strongly. It's making my eyes water. I don't think I'll be using it again. At least it was free.

Also there are two mysterious scratches on my arm. I guess a cat must have scratched me while I was wasn't looking. Yes, clearly that's the most likely scenario.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Having a burnt throat is not fun at all.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ah yes, another Friday. Time for my usual drugs and hookers. Wait, or is that Tuesdays? :con


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh! There's a blue moon tonight. Damn it, space. Stop being so cool all the time.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm ready to get my results back from that lab work. Hopefully, I don't have to get put back on Metformin. =/


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Where art thou Brokenstars?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Damnit. Ah well, what can ya do?


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Rangas, always so demanding :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Best looking stripper I've seen in a while.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate living here. Someone pick a city in the continental U.S. and I'll show up there in 3-5 days.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> Go easy on yourself. I notcied I do that too. Maybe it has something to do with anxiety? I think it's the anticipation to be on the same page as the other person that distracts us.


Yeah, I should, shouldn't I? I don't want to blame everything on my anxiety, but growing up I was constantly criticised for being unobservant and a slow learner, even though I always felt like I was trying pretty damn hard. Not to turn this into a pity party, though. Sometimes I look back on these odd little screw-ups and find humour in them. It always helps.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

huh said:


> Ah yes, another Friday. Time for my usual drugs and hookers. Wait, or is that Tuesdays? :con


Why not both days? :stu


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Why not both days? :stu


Yes, why not! Tranquilizer tuesdays and free-basing fridays. woop.

on another note: blue moon you saw me standing alone, without a dream in my heart, without a love of my own.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I wonder how long my foot was bleeding before I noticed it? How the hell did that happen anyway?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Rewatching Breaking Bad.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Best looking stripper I've seen in a while.


Word, she got pics online?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Black And Mild said:


> Word, she got pics online?


This was just at a local strip club So unfortunately, no:blank


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

ok headache you win, you're stronger than me so now what.....oh you're just going to keep at it ..ok -__-


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The older I get, the more appealing younger guys seem :teeth


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Yeah, I should, shouldn't I? I don't want to blame everything on my anxiety, but growing up I was constantly criticised for being unobservant and a slow learner, even though I always felt like I was trying pretty damn hard. Not to turn this into a pity party, though. Sometimes I look back on these odd little screw-ups and find humour in them. It always helps.


True, it does.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

It's funny how when you're on vacation you get bored but when your semester starts you always find a distraction from studies.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm so bad at making up monikers on the spot.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The perennial Hellion King has returneth to us from extended foray!! \m/


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Man, I am really creepy...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The internet is the only place I can "follow" people without being given a restraining order.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Why?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm feeling hungry but getting food would involve leaving my room and I don't feel like doing that just yet. So much for Freshman 15... Wish I weren't so afraid to leave my damn room which isn't even just my own damn room anymore.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

How do you tell lifelong friends that you don't want them to come to your house anymore?

"Hey. Never come here again. Thank you." :/


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

The drugs don't work... why don't they work. I just want the pain to go away


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I feel simply awful. I just wish someone would hold me and tell me I'm going to be okay. Or give me a head massage. Preferably both at the same time. Though I think that might require having more than two hands..


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This has made me laugh way too hard. I don't actually recommend reading it, though.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Estelle said:


> This has made me laugh way too hard. I don't actually recommend reading it, though.


:lol I saw that on Cracked today and I just knew this is what you were talking about. So creepy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel like drinking a whole gallon of orange juice. I'm so friggin' thirsty. >.<


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

apple...*crunch*


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

heheheHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA xD.........I hate people -____-


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

managed to get out of bed by 9:30am and I feel proud...oh so proud... on a sunday as well! \o/ .....*twiddles thumbs*.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

*sigh* It's pretty boring here without an active KnownParallel thread going on, with Parallely trading quips with the "E's" as he called them.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There is some sort of concert event thing going on across the street and I can hear the music in my apartment. The music is so terrible. Please make this thing [email protected]#


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

all right already. that's enough of this.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The facts are overwhelming me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

all right - the man made a plan stan - it's off to Seattle tomorrow! a full day of hitting elliott bay books, half price books (labor day sale doncha know) and art museums!!! heaven I tell you - heaven, amongst other deviltry and derring do in the big city! if you see a luminous, atomic blast bathing the upper west coast, you'll know why! 

toodles!


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^Have fun!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ thanks, I will! must get some sleep first!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sunday Sunday, gotta get down on Sunday


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

see, the embarrassing thing about my level of drunkenness right now is that it only took one drink to get to this point.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

this forum no longer scares me into anxiety from being part of this social group.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

OK. Which one of you ragamuffins stole all my confidence and motivation? :sus
Please give it back--it's not funny any more.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


> see, the embarrassing thing about my level of drunkenness right now is that it only took one drink to get to this point.


2 more posts! 2 more posts! 2 more posts!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It seems like once a year, I'll get these weird conversations with one of my bosses that seem like masked interrogations. Unnerving.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't wait for the trans-human revolution to happen so I can have an awesome fully augmented body.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been having some very sureal and very weird dreams,so real I wake up and actually think its happened. One involved Obama and a plane


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

mmmm.... I have a tortilla de patata cooking away and it smells friggin goooooodddd.. my body is all excited with anticipation. :f~~~


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Words cannot describe how frustrated I am with myself at the moment. I meant to switch tabs within my text editor (vim) but instead accidentally deleted the file because I thought the last command in history was a 'tabnew', when in fact it was '!rm'. AARRRGGG. And of course I did not commit the file in git yet because it was new and I had only been working on it for the past 2 hours. Excuse me while I go slam my head against the wall.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Just came back from Amsterdam, im so fkn depressed to come back..Coming home to live out doing nothing constantly, doubt il leave the house for the rest of this year, no reason to.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I hate this life, I really can't stand it anymore. I woke up a few minutes ago (it's 1:30 in the afternoon here). I was up all night because I couldn't sleep. Was thinking about her. My eyes aren't even open yet, and I'm already drinking today. FML. One day, probly soon, I'm gonna get tired of this. So tired of this that I kill myself.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hot and spicy for the win!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chooooochooooo!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ate too much. Y U make food so well?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why have I been so thirsty lately? :|


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah, excellent, my private message number ends with a 0, I hope someone doesn't give me another message or else I'm going to be up all night trying to turn that 1 to a 5


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear childhood self: I forgive you for liking this song. Let's just not have anything like that happen again.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

^ I used to love hit me baby or whatever it is. Don't feel bad lol



Finally got up the guts to get my hair cut today :boogie. It'd been like since January or....December :um


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The gray waste stretches on forever and ever.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Jager is nasty. Vodka's pretty bad too, but it's not bad mixed with OJ. Either way, I'm silly right now. :um


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I heard on the radio that Zadie Smith has a new book out. Didn't catch much about it, but they did mention one particular line that gave me a bit of pause for thought -

"I am the sole author of the dictionary that defines me."

- Classic Zadie, isn't it?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My hair is more feathery than usual today.


----------



## MiaLia (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a thing for pancakes.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

2001 still blows my mind 13 years later. Work of genius.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Dear childhood self: I forgive you for liking this song. Let's just not have anything like that happen again.


I have a feeling this song would sound hilarious slowed down. 
*makes chopped and screwed remix*


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My evaluation this year is going to be horrid. No one's been fired to date since I've started working here six years ago (that I know of), but I wouldn't be surprised if I were the first :um


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

5000 posts. I wish I had $10 for every post I've made...maybe I could purchase one of those...oh what are they called again....oh yeah, a life.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> 5000 posts. I wish I had $10 for every post I've made...maybe I could purchase one of those...oh what are they called again....oh yeah, a life.


Just sign your soul on the dotted line, and I'll have to fitted for one nicely.

...:blank

...

...:twisted


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Black And Mild said:


> Just sign your soul on the dotted line, and I'll have to fitted for one nicely.
> 
> ...:blank
> 
> ...


Show me the money, Black and Mild, show me the money! 

On a lesser note, yesterday my 15 year old dog started acting disoriented, flopping and falling all over the place. Gotta take him to the vet. Hoping it's not serious.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> My evaluation this year is going to be horrid. No one's been fired to date since I've started working here six years ago (that I know of), but I wouldn't be surprised if I were the first :um


Aw. :hug

But you know what? If they haven't fired anyone in six years, they're probably not going to start now. I'm sure there's been people who've had bad evaluations during that time, and they all survived!


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Why are bags of crisps always half-full of air?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

snowyowl said:


> Why are bags of crisps always half-full of air?


To prevent the chips from breaking while being shipped.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, orange juice we meet again.


What's the major difference between prune juice and orange juice...?

Prune juice will make you **** a lot....but O.J. will kill you. :duck


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

:no


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yesssss. I've just created my new favorite dessert. 1 packet of stevia, one cup of greek nonfat yogurt, and a tablespoon of straight cocoa powder. sin city.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate how people buy limited edition type sh*t off the internet for the sole purpose of reselling it. 

Yeah, no thanks douche-bag, I don't want to drop a grand for a jacket that only cost 100.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about what it'd be like doing dirty and shameful things with you.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

_*burnt out*_


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Watching Jennifer Love Hewitt on Conan in slow motion.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

A vegetable burger with chilli chutney is so so nice!!


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I don't get why David Bowie's music is so popular.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

wrongnumber said:


> I don't get why David Bowie's music is so popular.


Watch "The Man Who Fell to Earth"


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

feeling suicidal... starting to fantasize about killing myself again...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I just know something unpleasant is coming.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

pointy said:


> I just know something unpleasant is coming.


Yeah, like winter... At least, for those of us in the Northern Hemisphere. :/

------
Well, I finally found an Indian restaurant that's cheap around here. I'd _really_ begun to miss South Asian cuisine.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

A lot of people don't seem like what I really thought of them ..


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Yeah, like winter... At least, for those of us in the Northern Hemisphere. :/
> 
> ------
> Well, I finally found an Indian restaurant that's cheap around here. I'd _really_ begun to miss South Asian cuisine.


Great! What do you like the most in Indian food?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

santosh680 said:


> Great! What do you like the most in Indian food?


Hmmm. I like chana bhatura the most. So good. But honestly, all I wanted was some traditional rice and curry so that's what I got.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Hmmm. I like chana bhatura the most. So good. But honestly, all I wanted was some traditional rice and curry so that's what I got.


LOL ! WoW ! I also love Cholla bhatura a lot .... I eat rice in day and chappatis in night..Lol,you just sounded so Indian ...great


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

santosh680 said:


> LOL ! WoW ! I also love Cholla bhatura a lot .... I eat rice in day and chappatis in night..Lol,you just sounded so Indian ...great


Haha, well, I _am_ Sri Lankan so that's not too surprising.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

How's all the SAS peeps doing? Just thought I'd check out this forum again after quite a while. Any old friends or friendette's around?

Just a quick reminder to anyone and everyone, just in case some of you have forgotten (like I have had a tendency to do): You are in control of your own destiny. You and only you have what it takes to break free and be happy. Nobody can do it for you except yourself. You don't have to be a victim.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have not been eating very well.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Haha, well, I _am_ Sri Lankan so that's not too surprising.


ohh lol ,my neighbour ;-)


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Smoked chicken ham farts wins the prize of most terrible smell of the day


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Screw everything im done.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Aw. :hug
> 
> But you know what? If they haven't fired anyone in six years, they're probably not going to start now. I'm sure there's been people who've had bad evaluations during that time, and they all survived!


Thanks :squeeze But I'm not sure, there are a looot of employees. Maybe some have been fired and I didn't know about it. I get my evaluation at week's end 
-

Not only did I fall asleep on my first day of nursing school, I even dreamed. It's been a long few weeks..


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I have a feeling this song would sound hilarious slowed down.
> *makes chopped and screwed remix*


excellent :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just experienced my first suppository.

It's a very...unique sensation. :teeth


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Why is this forum so addictive.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks to the mod who deleted my post without reason.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Goodnight SAS...if I stay awake any longer I'm gonna end up doing stupid things to myself again. Hate being sad.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, I lied, I do commit envy. Soooo envious of pretty girls. Esp. ones that get called "cute" as in cute as a button, cute enough to want to steal them or propose to them, run several people over with cars to be with them, etc. Le sigh.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to rethink what I want out of life. Is there such a thing as depression without the sadness, or am I just a sloth? Happy, unmotivated, and a little creepy.

Me:


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

In hopes for quick day at work. + getting back here for nice convos when i'm done working!


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Lucky freaking sloth >.>

Forum seems to be dead when I'm on which is 2:00 am pacific

WONDER WHY


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

IM LONELY!!i!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm thinking that i sweat too much.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Gameguy - What are you doing in the middle of China?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Gameguy - What are you doing in the middle of China?


LOL!!! What? Where did you get that wrong info from?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

GameGuy

Status: GameGuy
Join Date: Oct 2011
Location: *Lat: 29.371345 ; Lon:-100.867558*
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Posts: 3,793

My Bad! I didn't see the "-". How are things in Del Rio?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> GameGuy
> 
> Status: GameGuy
> Join Date: Oct 2011
> ...


Oh, LOL. Things are Hot.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's amazing how much of a difference a little "-" can make.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> It's amazing how much of a difference a little "-" can make.


LOL, Tell me about it. I looked it up to see what you were talking about and it shows me china too. I was like :sus.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Tables with their big flat surfaces are like magnets that attract crap from all over the house


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I really like coffee with soya milk PLANT POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

This is the best movie I have seen for a year and a half and one of the best I have seen ever. I think everybody should watch this movie, its out of this world!!! :boogie :yes :int :banana :yay  :clap


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I broke one of my grocery shopping rules today. I bought knock-off Q-Tips. But when they're over $3 cheaper...


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I consider myself very misfortunate to have just eaten a Hershey's milk chocolate bar. 

Do the employees at the Hershey's chocolate factory take it in turns to throw up into the river of chocolate or something?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont feel part of this forum anymore.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

all these SAS philosophers crack me up :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate shopping sfm. And this $5 backpack isn't fashionable but who cares? I'm putting lipstick on a pig by trying to fit in with all the other girls anyways -.-


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

so scared for first day of school tomorrow. dashdajs

In the past week I've jumped out of a plane 15k above ground, travelled to a new city alone and stayed in a hostel, gone mountain biking and sea kayaking with dolphins..but it's the thought of sitting alone awkwardly next to everyone in class that's giving me a panic attack.

I'm actually entering 2nd year of uni with less friends than I did 1st year.

deep breaths...deep breaths...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> all these SAS philosophers crack me up :lol


Do they really? Or do _you_ crack _them _up?


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

First day of school tomorrow and I'm super nervous.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Do they really? Or do _you_ crack _them _up?


whatever do you mean by that? :eyes


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Black suede high heel boots.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Thanks to the mod who deleted my post without reason.


You're welcome. Keep it on topic, please.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You're welcome. Keep it on topic, please.


Thread asked who was hotter and I answered..:no


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

so cold _bbuurrrr._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Thread asked who was hotter and I answered..:no


There has been a rash of bad posts lately. We are trying to keep things on topic and not rough on people.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Good luck to everyone *spreads good luck with fairy dust* :boogie


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If the eyes are the windows to one's soul, my eyelids are thick curtains that I keep closed so creeps don't stare into my soul all day.

zZzZzZzZz


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a dog, maybe that would help fill the gap...

But anyways...goodnight SAS.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I did not waited you would say me :teeth


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Tuna tastes really good with chipotle hummus, feta, and green onion. Jus' sayin'. 

I wouldn't let anyone within a 10-foot radius of your open mouth for a good 10 hours after consumption though... unless you reallllyyyy dislike him. Heh.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I just realised that I don't know how to put a duvet cover on a blanket (duvet?). Epic housework fail, hawhaw.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my god it's high school all over again. My best friend finishing the assignments for the next three weeks before the second day of class, and appalled that I haven't done the same. I was freaking out and thinking it was all due today the way she was acting :afr Some things just don't change..


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I use the word "just" to much when I talk or type :sus


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> I use the word "just" to much when I talk or type :sus


Me too. Other words I use too much: "really", "actually", "totally", and "awesome".

I really, _totally_ need to expand my vocabulary.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

some people are just so beyond crazy that no amount of psychological help could ever truly change them.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

Day to day life is less bother if you keep thinking how to improve, not how it already is over and over again.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't think that people who aren't f***-ups understand that it's far more frustrating to actually _be_ a f***-up than it is to have to deal with someone else's f***-ups every now and again.

I also think that I could have constructed that sentence better if I wasn't such a f***-up.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I need to stop eating pastries. Why do they taste so darn good?

And why tell people to "have a good day" when we could cover everything by saying "have a good life" instead? I suggested that to a friend before, and received a weird look. It's not _that_ strange, I think. Actually, then you wouldn't be able to tell them that everyday in passing because it'd be unnecessary if you'd already said it once... Huh, okay. Never mind then.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> I just realised that I don't know how to put a duvet cover on a blanket (duvet?). Epic housework fail, hawhaw.


I am good with duvets do you want a hand? ;-)


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Rossy said:


> I am good with duvets do you want a hand? ;-)


Aw, too late now, that's done. But I do have some vacuuming left to do. *wink wink*


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Aw, too late now, that's done. But I do have some vacuuming left to do. *wink wink*


Whatever you say miss *wink wink* lol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

This made me really lol today at work; a sketch of a scottish guy trying to use siri on the iphone :clap Funniest thing i've seen in a while.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't wait until I get some homework for school so I can avoid being so bored..

Who says that though? :eyes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic tomorrow is Friday yay 2 days of pure boredom incoming :yay

:sigh:rain


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Alcohol is gross...it is just eww. After learning about all this rehab and hearing there is a lot of alcoholics I just feel sick. I wish it were illegal ( not that that wouldn't stop it) I do not like the way it makes me feel...it causes problems with people..it causes death, health problems, anger in some, violence....ugh. I'm starting to despise it right now. I think it's the worst drug out there.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no. it's about getting their own back for every woman they feel ignores them or treats them like crap (even if it's just their perception). it's about power. 


So - I wonder if anyone has opened up a Frozen Greek Yogurt shop yet, because if they haven't - oh mama! I'll do it! this stuff is so good it makes you wanna go out and slap somebody!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I wonder what it's like to be eaten by a bear.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Identity crisis.. it never ends....


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Alcohol is gross...it is just eww. After learning about all this rehab and hearing there is a lot of alcoholics I just feel sick. I wish it were illegal ( not that that wouldn't stop it) I do not like the way it makes me feel...it causes problems with people..it causes death, health problems, anger in some, violence....ugh. I'm starting to despise it right now. I think it's the worst drug out there.


Word. It's good in moderation, but it causes a lot of problems in society. When I rule the world I will make alcohol and tobacco illegal, cannabis legal. People will find some way to get ****ed up and I think that weed is a good trade-off.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This line is busy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

"Are there anymore? Get them all out." Always Sunny is 10 times funnier drunk.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

There's the vomit. Now I feel much better.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

**** Florentine in DTF. Everyone is so clicky and stuck up.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

why do apples always make me hungry?Trying to be healthy and once i eat one apple, i need more food. Now off to a mcdonalds to get a mcmuffin meal, **** you healthy food!!! :bah


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

^^ Me? I love apples, they never make me hungry.
In other news: I hope she'll be alright. I hope he'll be alright. 
In other other news: Eh. Who would have thought. Me in the in crowd.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

We were really adorable huh...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Go Karting tomorrow, SO EXCITE!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I don't think that people who aren't f***-ups understand that it's far more frustrating to actually _be_ a f***-up than it is to have to deal with someone else's f***-ups every now and again.
> 
> I also think that I could have constructed that sentence better if I wasn't such a f***-up.


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

tralalalalala lalalalallalalLaAla

blorg


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

These hash browns with salsa are heaven.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Milkshakes are god's gift to sore throats.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Lmao Why the **** does my mom talk in a fake asian accent when talking to an asian person? As if that's going to help them understand her better.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Lmao Why the **** does my mom talk in a fake asian accent when talking to an asian person? As if that's going to help them understand her better.


lollll.

Herro! Me no speak Engrish! Fake Asian accent help me risten better!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Word. It's good in moderation, but it causes a lot of problems in society. When I rule the world I will make alcohol and tobacco illegal, cannabis legal. People will find some way to get ****ed up and I think that weed is a good trade-off.


Agree...I still don't like pot but people don't act violent and and be a holes on it I'm sure...alcohol...I don't even want to even look at it. I just think it really is bringing society down. I think it's worse in America heh..well from a special I saw. Just really really bad...ugh! I wish prohibition worked...now we just have to deal with it and make laws...even if it was illegal people would still use it but just the thought that it is EVERYWHERE.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> Haha cool. Did it try to save you 15% on your car insurance?


LOL.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why am I even on this forum.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Junior hockey is going to be on the team radio! Who needs the NHL :yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, that really was a banana in my pocket.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Littering, and...littering, and...littering, and...smokin' the reefer.


Do you boys like Mexico!? Woooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo.......


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> A dancing banana? :banana


Only on Fridays and Tuesdays :teeth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

People who say don't fight violence with violence have clearly never been pissed at anyone before.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I got (jokingly) hit on by a lady probably in her 40's. She works at the Tim Hortons across the street from my work, I've ordered tea from her a lot before. Gonna be an awkward little while :b


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Its amazingly satisfying to dance wildly around your living room with no one to see you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww, my movie downloaded already. I should wait till tomorrow to watch it...I'm so tired.

Maybe I'll just...

yeah, I'm watching it. oops.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I've never been too good at "envisioning" my life 5 or 10 years from now as teachers always asked us to do. Though I _do _wonder what I'll be doing exactly 5 years from now on this very day at this very hour. I wish I could see into the future to save myself any disappointment then.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

ever since I ran a forum search for the word _movie_ every time the word movie is typed by someone here it appears to me in red..wtf? 0_o forum Y U so keen to remember my searches?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Trying to get these bad thoughts away.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Those viscious circles.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> People who say don't fight violence with violence have clearly never been pissed at anyone before.


I love trying to make sense of cryptic "random thought" posts, but I think I've nailed this one.

Are you considering joining a gang? Don't lie to me! I've been researching (see below) and I can see the signs a mile away. Be warned, it's a slippery slope: first you're getting revenge and then the other gang gets theirs--next thing you know you're engaged in an internecine struggle, doing drive-bys weekly. But tell me, how many drive-bys do you think you can do before they run up on your spot and pop you one? 
You'll get got, son.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

What a tremendously boring day. I think the evening should turn out slightly better.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet jesus i should stay away from alcohol; i am a disaster. I am still hammered drunk. i wonder how i got home..... :stu


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I've got sleepy like a panda with big black marks underneath. I'm a salamander!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I love trying to make sense of cryptic "random thought" posts, but I think I've nailed this one.
> 
> Are you considering joining a gang? Don't lie to me! I've been researching (see below) and I can see the signs a mile away. Be warned, it's a slippery slope: first you're getting revenge and then the other gang gets theirs--next thing you know you're engaged in an internecine struggle, doing drive-bys weekly. But tell me, how many drive-bys do you think you can do before they run up on your spot and pop you one?
> You'll get got, son.


Gee, well, _this_ is embarrassing. :um


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

selling/buying texts for uni is such a hassle.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Picked up some 5-HTP today. We'll see how that goes in about a week.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Eeeeeeek.

most financial institutions


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I couldn't find any pants in the men's section of the store today that fit me :blank Apparently I need to gain weight or start shopping in the boy's section and look like a total weirdo. Hmmm...maybe I can order online, but that makes me nervous.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I love rain. Summer needs to be over already.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Why won't my brain shut up...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> It sounds like my sister's bf is throwing up in the bathroom next to my room. :|


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showthread.php?t=202463

Reminded me... XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sleep...I need sleep.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Flipping through my journal, I notice that my handwriting was much neater when I was in a good place in my life. It's a very cool thing to see, because I always thought I wrote the same way, my feelings clearly influenced the look of it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I couldn't even muster up the guts to go in the kitchen this morning when only one other person was in there. Had to wait till they left *sigh*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It would've been nice to head down to the beach alone today. That was really all I wanted. It's a shame that it's too late to now.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Bist
to khodet nomreye bisti
to messe hichkasi nisti
kasi mesle to nadidam
toye ghessam nashenidam

na ghadima o na hala
hishki nist on ghad o bala
kasi mesle to balad nist
ham bekhad yek bashe ham bist

to recorda ro shekasti
toye har ghalbi neshasti
hichkasi mesle to mah nist
messe cheshmat bi gonah nist

hichkasi ghade to ziba nist toye hich jaye donya
rango az har ja biyari
range cheshmato nadari

ba medade noor o baroon
to tavaloodi, shoroee
range avali, tolou'ee
aberoye ghesse haee
khabare khooshi, doa'ee

*God has painted you from light and rain*


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could empty out my refrigerator and sleep in it till summer is over.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It's caffeine, movie and not giving a crap time


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man my internet/computer is so crappy that if I move my cursor across the screen the video I'm watching stops until I stop.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Making a new friend. She's _*the most*_ unlikely person that I thought I'd be talking to right now. It's kinda nice though.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Stop eating extremely hot food, mouth burn is lame.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, that was really really...awkward. I got hit on by a gay guy on my walk tonight. He was very forward about it. He said my haircut made me look sexy and asked if I wanted to come back to his place. :um


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Go enjoy your path of proving me wrong, while I go make myself oatmeal , mkay?


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

Nostalgia cartoons in bed are the best treatment for a cold.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

when you try to explain to someone why you are the way you are, even through the tears thinking that that would surely grab their attention enough to actually listen and they still don't get it. they still later express words that highlight the fact that they just weren't listening. the thought of people later telling each other misinformation about me annoys me, it's frustrating. makes me feel they want this mess.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm watching Arthur and its awesome. I refuse to grow up.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

My arm's twitchin


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

@Peppermint Tea

Dewgong... :blank really?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh fillets and chamfers how you humour me so.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

omg, subway is the bomb.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> i really need to sort myself out. Not doing this anymore. Can't.


X2


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

"you've been eating alot lately huh?"
"**** you"


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

In case anyone has lost track, Jim Carrey has been mentioned in this thread seven times. Well, actually, this will make "eight times".

The first time was on May 21, 2008 (the 12,044th post in here), almost a year and a half after this thread was created.

You don't need to thank me for this information. You're welcome.

Side Note: Avril Lavigne has been the topic of 17 posts in this thread (now 18!), or 0.023% of all posts in here.

Also, 74,312 posts later, the word "_extraordinarily_" has still yet to make an appearance in here. ....Oh. Wait.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*My Life Story*

*Chapter 24:* In which nothing interesting happens.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Staying up until 3am and listening to someone else's relationship problems is the best thing evar.

...Seriously, though, if I don't get to sleep now my brain might just explode. @[email protected]


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Applying applying applying applying.... FACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

a priest knocked on the door and bizarrely tried to sell me a dictionary, think he had taken a vow of sell ABC.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

So I've always heard making a clean break from someone was the best way to do things, but instead I just miss them more 24/7 and worry like crazy not knowing if they're ok or not, not knowing what's going on with them. Clean breaks + over active, paranoid, anxiety filled mind... so far not so good. Buuut, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Je déteste les gens qui ask me for un picture :'(


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

My adopted kitty is here, albeit hiding under my bed after having a little panic attack. I hope he likes it here.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Life always seems either too busy or too slow. There's no such thing as a balanced life..


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

My pupils are dilated. eeeeEEEEEEeeeeeeEEEEEeeeeEEEEEeeeeeEEEEEeeeeee


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

That 5 dollar shampoo makes my hair feel like straw. I regret buying it now instead of suave!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I might get hit by a car one of these days! I'm considering investing in a helmet now. Some drivers are terrible and don't look both ways to make right turns *even* when the pedestrian walk sign is on!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

What's up with all the race and ethnicity talk.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a date tonight...t-minus 20 minutes :afr


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I was taking a shower yesterday morning and had a giant roach crawl into the shower while I was showering. Idk how the hell it got there, but I was beyond grossed out.

The joys of living alone and living alone in the oldest building in your apartment complex I guess (shivers)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> 4,000 posts. :banana:banana:banana


Are you related to milleniumman75?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

A mug of hot tea with a drop of cream and a spoonful of brown sugar on a chilly afternoon.

It doesn't take much to make me happy.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, i'm gonna wake up tomorrow and snap out of my bad mood. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Do I send a text or don't I....that is the question. She does seem very.... forgetful.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

had two panic attacks while trying to get to sleep last night.. been awhile since I've had any..ughh stress stress -__- ..I need to disappear.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> had two panic attacks while trying to get to sleep last night.. been awhile since I've had any..ughh stress stress -__- ..I need to disappear.


Ye had my first in a loooong time on Sunday. Sucks when you think that stuff is behind you only for it to rear its ugly head again.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Was mind-blown tonight. One of my favourite bands is City And Colour. The lead singer's name is Dallas Green. City = Dallas, Colour = Green.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish augmentation was a real thing so I could be taller.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

AH. I can be so absent-minded sometimes. Like I very nearly walked right into traffic yesterday because I was in deep thought. And if I'm not paying attention, I won't make note of the context in which I use heterographs so I'll use them incorrectly ("there", "their" or "they're", and more recently, "pole" or "poll"). It's such a bother.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Grocery shopping soon. Hoping I don't run into anyone who 'knows' me. :blank


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Grocery shopping soon. Hoping I don't run into anyone who 'knows' me. :blank


HAHAHAHA!! I worry about the same thing!

I'm about to go to the grocery store too. 

Be sure to post a photo of your items on the _your groceries thread,_ in the members album forum, lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

lilyamongthorns said:


> HAHAHAHA!! I worry about the same thing!
> 
> I'm about to go to the grocery store too.


Do you live in a small town/city? I do, so it's a real possibility...and it's the worst, especially in grocery stores lol people are trying to get by with their carts and yeah...DON'T TALK TO ME!!! :b

Good luck!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Do you live in a small town/city? I do, so it's a real possibility...and it's the worst, especially in grocery stores lol people are trying to get by with their carts and yeah...DON'T TALK TO ME!!! :b
> 
> Good luck!


Haha, thanks! I live in the city and we have lots of grocery stores around here... but I do bump into people I know here and there.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> I wish augmentation was a real thing so I could be taller.


Yeah I wish Transhumanism (or whatever the right term is) was real it would be awesome! I don't mind the idea of being a cyborg. Too bad it seems we're still centuries or maybe even millenniums away from that kind of technology.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The feeling you get the day after mixing beer, wine and rum.... your head is spinning, and your hearing birds echo, then you notice your own pet birds aren't helping :blank

#Dizzy # uke


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bleh blah fah sha wah epofopjdsjkfls;jlkjg


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's gonna be a week before I have the proper textbook. Thankfully, the introductory crap doesn't actually have much to do with chemistry, and my work still won't be due till the 21st. Sometimes I stress over nothing. I have all kinds of time.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Take that Social Anxiety! :twak :yay


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Learned to take heart rate by apical pulse today.. Mine is the lowest it can be while still in the normal range. That's supposed to be a good thing, right? :blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw about 47 women I found attractive today.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Loneliness hurts


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ugh parent-teacher conferences on Thursday. I don't want to go


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Do I send a text or don't I....that is the question. She does seem very.... forgetful.


send that text :yes

My rapid onset of acne is driving my confidence down. Ended up wearing makeup to work today (totally against company's GMP, quality policy....ahhh, who cares?), but i think it made it look worse. ****in bright lights at work, damn you!!

Also snapped at a guy at work, he went to borrow something off my desk (without asking), usually it's cool by me, obviously not today, found him rude not to ask. Am i bipolar or what?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Who else watches So You Think You Can Dance?! 

The finale performances were soooooooo gooooooooood. Gawd I love Eliana.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

There is no way you randomly found my facebook, you googled my name bakery girl!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Tight pants can be distracting in a good way and a bad way.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> Tight pants can be distracting in a good way and a bad way.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


"Good way", riiiight?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Friggin carbohydrates! Why must you be in everything that's good? :blank


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

insignificance


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> 4,000 posts. :banana:banana:banana


Congrats!!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'M SO HAPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYY!!!

I'M GOING TO JASON MRAZ!!!
I WON TICKETS!!
I GOT ON THE RADIO!!

*fangirl scream* TEHEEEE!!!
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You won tickets to a concert? :clap That's nice.  Have fun.


Thanks!! Yes!! The best moment of...... The year? Hmmmm...


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I hate when certain people speak to me like I'm a little kid or something. GTFO!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

it`s all about the small gains.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm starting to get a little sloppy here. *sigh*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All my bones and joints are sore, and I have barely moved from this spot today.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The older I get the more sleep I need.. I'm too young to have so little stamina D:


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a solution to some of our most pressing global extreme weather / greenhouse problems:

take all the sea sponges out of the seas and oceans and wring them out, right - purify it, water problem solved.

take those sponges and put them where there is too much water. Flooding problems solved.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm having a difficult time trying to settle on an avatar to use at the moment so I keep changing it. :?


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Will he reply my text or won't he... OMG... this is torture. :afr Here I go again worrying about little/trivial things, sigh.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

still feel like crying, i think i'm too old for this.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hiked up the mountain. We couldn't find the actual path when going up, so we went through the steep section covered in large stones and small pebbles. Jesus. Feeling the ground move under your foot is not a pleasant experience (especially for someone as uncoordinated as me). Still, the view was beautiful and well worth it.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Today I was headed to school on the subway. When I got on it was fairly crowded so I stood most of the way. Seats started clearing up, and I sat down nearby, by not directly next to this young guy who was wearing paint splattered pants, an old t-shirt and carrying a toolbox. He was fairly good looking. Anyway I noticed he was looking at me, and then said something, but I was wearing my headphones and didn't hear him, so I took them out and he asked me if I was in college, I said yes, and told him the university I was attending and asked him where he was going. He said he had graduated last year and was now working as a plumber but told me what he studied. Then he asked if I was a first year student and I said yes. Then seemingly out of nowhere he says, "so, would you want to go get a coffee sometime?" I swear we had been talking no more than two minutes at that point, I didn't even know the guys name. I actually thought he was kidding, so I started laughing, then realizing he wasn't, began blushing profusely and stuttering. I honestly was at a loss completely of what to say, so I came up with "maybe". I don't know how we continued after that display of social awkwardness at it's finest, but then he went on to ask where I was from and told me his name. He and I got off at the same stop, and continued talking a bit. Long story short, we parted ways and he didn't say anything else about his former proposition to meet up. 

So, can someone please explain to me general social conventions, because apparently I have no idea what is and isn't acceptable when talking to a stranger.. that totally threw me off. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> Today I was headed to school on the subway. When I got on it was fairly crowded so I stood most of the way. Seats started clearing up, and I sat down nearby, by not directly next to this young guy who was wearing paint splattered pants, an old t-shirt and carrying a toolbox. He was fairly good looking. Anyway I noticed he was looking at me, and then said something, but I was wearing my headphones and didn't hear him, so I took them out and he asked me if I was in college, I said yes, and told him the university I was attending and asked him where he was going. He said he had graduated last year and was now working as a plumber but told me what he studied. Then he asked if I was a first year student and I said yes. Then seemingly out of nowhere he says, "so, would you want to go get a coffee sometime?" I swear we had been talking no more than two minutes at that point, I didn't even know the guys name. I actually thought he was kidding, so I started laughing, then realizing he wasn't, began blushing profusely and stuttering. I honestly was at a loss completely of what to say, so I came up with "maybe". I don't know how we continued after that display of social awkwardness at it's finest, but then he went on to ask where I was from and told me his name. He and I got off at the same stop, and continued talking a bit. Long story short, we parted ways and he didn't say anything else about his former proposition to meet up.
> 
> So, can someone please explain to me general social conventions, because apparently I have no idea what is and isn't acceptable when talking to a stranger.. that totally threw me off. :b


Usually when a guy starts chatting with you like that it means he is interested. Did you want to try a date with him? If yes you should have just said "Okay, that sounds good" then ask him for his number or give him yours. It's pretty simple really, your SA just makes you believe that it's harder than it really is.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I listened to Signal Hill atop the hill in Signal Hill, I can now scratch that off my bucket list.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I get so excited thinking about the forthcoming Fly Lo album that it gives me a boner.

The promo video takes me to another place.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm so sick of seeing strands of my hair on this tile floor. This is something u just don't notice w/carpet. I'm gonna have to go to Walgreens and pick up a broom. I friggen shed. Meow.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

(blank)


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> Today I was headed to school on the subway. When I got on it was fairly crowded so I stood most of the way. Seats started clearing up, and I sat down nearby, by not directly next to this young guy who was wearing paint splattered pants, an old t-shirt and carrying a toolbox. He was fairly good looking. Anyway I noticed he was looking at me, and then said something, but I was wearing my headphones and didn't hear him, so I took them out and he asked me if I was in college, I said yes, and told him the university I was attending and asked him where he was going. He said he had graduated last year and was now working as a plumber but told me what he studied. Then he asked if I was a first year student and I said yes. Then seemingly out of nowhere he says, "so, would you want to go get a coffee sometime?" I swear we had been talking no more than two minutes at that point, I didn't even know the guys name. I actually thought he was kidding, so I started laughing, then realizing he wasn't, began blushing profusely and stuttering. I honestly was at a loss completely of what to say, so I came up with "maybe". I don't know how we continued after that display of social awkwardness at it's finest, but then he went on to ask where I was from and told me his name. He and I got off at the same stop, and continued talking a bit. Long story short, we parted ways and he didn't say anything else about his former proposition to meet up.
> 
> So, can someone please explain to me general social conventions, because apparently I have no idea what is and isn't acceptable when talking to a stranger.. that totally threw me off. :b


Haha, he came off a little too strongly, in my opinion. He should have introduced himself first and waited after a few more exchanges, then asked for your number.

Next time, you can give your number and find out more about him later through phone conversations.

Just be careful, in my opinion, men who know how to easily and confidently pick up strangers are flirts and players. I believe there are exceptions, which is why it doesn't hurt to get to know him.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmm


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My first freehand henna didn't end up looking like poo.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Can anyone who's been on SAS chat for a prolonged period of time (heehee I said period) tell me what it's like in there? I really wonder what it's like.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

uncategorizedme said:


> Today I was headed to school on the subway. When I got on it was fairly crowded so I stood most of the way. Seats started clearing up, and I sat down nearby, by not directly next to this young guy who was wearing paint splattered pants, an old t-shirt and carrying a toolbox. He was fairly good looking. Anyway I noticed he was looking at me, and then said something, but I was wearing my headphones and didn't hear him, so I took them out and he asked me if I was in college, I said yes, and told him the university I was attending and asked him where he was going. He said he had graduated last year and was now working as a plumber but told me what he studied. Then he asked if I was a first year student and I said yes. Then seemingly out of nowhere he says, "so, would you want to go get a coffee sometime?" I swear we had been talking no more than two minutes at that point, I didn't even know the guys name. I actually thought he was kidding, so I started laughing, then realizing he wasn't, began blushing profusely and stuttering. I honestly was at a loss completely of what to say, so I came up with "maybe". I don't know how we continued after that display of social awkwardness at it's finest, but then he went on to ask where I was from and told me his name. He and I got off at the same stop, and continued talking a bit. Long story short, we parted ways and he didn't say anything else about his former proposition to meet up.
> 
> So, can someone please explain to me general social conventions, because apparently I have no idea what is and isn't acceptable when talking to a stranger.. that totally threw me off. :b


I'm guessing he took your "maybe" as a "no" and that's why he didn't pursue it further.
Was he cute? Someone who, in hindsight, you wish you had said "yes" to? 
Either way, don't dwell...you've been in the city for only a few weeks at the most, and you can bet this scenario will come along again...and hopefully you'll be more prepared next time!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Usually when a guy starts chatting with you like that it means he is interested. Did you want to try a date with him? If yes you should have just said "Okay, that sounds good" then ask him for his number or give him yours. It's pretty simple really, your SA just makes you believe that it's harder than it really is.


I might have considered giving him my number, but I was so utterly thrown off I didn't think I could smoothly recover. I've been pursued rather quickly in the past, and every time it did seem difficult for me to deal with, much like this time, thanks to SA.



lilyamongthorns said:


> Haha, he came off a little too strongly, in my opinion. He should have introduced himself first and waited after a few more exchanges, then asked for your number.
> 
> Next time, you can give your number and find out more about him later through phone conversations.
> 
> Just be careful, in my opinion, men who know how to easily and confidently pick up strangers are flirts and players. I believe there are exceptions, which is why it doesn't hurt to get to know him.


I thought he came off quite strongly too. And he did seem quite confident, although he was speaking very quietly, it's like he had planned all along to ask me, and once it was established that I was in college, he didn't want to waste any time. I'm sure I'm not the first he approached that way. Though you're right, it's worth getting to know a person before making a quick judgement.



the cheat said:


> I'm guessing he took your "maybe" as a "no" and that's why he didn't pursue it further.
> Was he cute? Someone who, in hindsight, you wish you had said "yes" to?
> Either way, don't dwell...you've been in the city for only a few weeks at the most, and you can bet this scenario will come along again...and hopefully you'll be more prepared next time!


Yeah that's kind of what I had thought. It might have made him uncomfortable the way I laughed, who knows. He was what I would call somewhat attractive. Like I said, I may have considered giving him my number had the circumstance been different. You're right, at least I'm a little better prepared at this point. I almost figured I wouldn't ever be noticed being in such a large city with so many people, and that's what caused me to be so taken aback at this incident.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> I might have considered giving him my number, but I was so utterly thrown off I didn't think I could smoothly recover. I've been pursued rather quickly in the past, and every time it did seem difficult for me to deal with, much like this time, thanks to SA.


I kinda know the feeling, when you are just talking with someone and then you realize it's a little more serious than just talking and it makes you panic.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I want to wear adorable high heels. But I'm already so tall. :'(

Balls! BALLS I SAY!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think my cat has been drinking bong water. Unless it's just been so humid on my porch that the water inside evaporated. She hasn't puked or anything...but I have a bad feeling...what an idiot.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I want to wear adorable high heels. But I'm already so tall. :'(
> 
> Balls! BALLS I SAY!


Great minds post in the random thought thread at the same time. That's what they say, anyways. :yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Great minds post in the random thought thread at the same time. That's what they say, anyways. :yes


Post cousins! :high5


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

And that kids, is how I managed to help bring down another KnownParrallel thread.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> And that kids, is how I managed to help bring down another KnownParrallel thread.


Who gets more threads shut down, American woman or European women?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

WHY? ? ? How could you?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Finally kissed her... Twice =P. Guess with the physical contact sorted the real scary part nears...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it's nap time. Something I actually excel at.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Juxta juxta juxta...juxtaposition!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I freaking love the dollar store. I am amazed at the stuff I can get for just a dollar. Today I stocked up on Dove and Secret Clinical deodorant/antiperspirants. I love a good deal!

(Yes, I am easily amused.)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Lloyd: I'll bet you twenty bucks I can get you gambling before the end of the day! 

Harry: No way! 

Lloyd: I'll give you three to one odds. 

Harry: No. 

Lloyd: Five to one. 

Harry: No. 

Lloyd: Ten to one? 

Harry: You're on! 

Lloyd: I'm gonna get ya! 

Harry: Nuh uh! 

Lloyd: I don't know how, but I'm gonna get ya.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> This newest box of Life cereal I've been eating lately has hardly no taste to it at all. I had some for breakfast this morning and there was a burnt piece in there. It tasted so disgusting. uke
> 
> Also, my mom found out that I'm on this site.  I guess I should have known that because I haven't been deleting the messages from our email account every time I get a notification. I should have made my own email account, so I wouldn't have to use theirs. :um


Wow, I've never heard of someone sharing an email with their parents. You should just make a gmail or something, it's free. Hi Shelbster's mum. :teeth


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

this guy was going to snatch my earrings on the train then i was like nuh uh not today broo!! jealous bxches  if you wanted to get your girlfriend some earrings you could've used your own money and you know bought some instead of snatching some poor innocent girls earrings lool


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Today, the MacBook Pro from hell was picked up. Tomorrow, I learn if I still get to keep my job. I recovered 110GB of the 140GB that was originally there, I really hope it's enough for him to do his show. If he phones and complains to my boss I'm pretty ****ed.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I was sitting under a tree at the park today when a squirrel comes climbing down. I look up and see it looking at me. At first it was a little wary of me but after I put down some food it warm right up to me. I actually hand feed it. Though it bit my finger a few times thinking it was food :lol.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

cannot sleep, wind is howling through the window!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

How the hell did my bread get mold on it! uke :?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Who gets more threads shut down, American woman or European women?


:haha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to date a doctor. A cute, young, single, doctor.

I've never been with this type of man before and this profession in particular intrigues me more than a businessman can. 

New goal, catch a doctor.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

calichick said:


> I want to date a doctor. A cute, young, single, doctor.
> 
> I've never been with this type of man before and this profession in particular intrigues me more than a businessman can.
> 
> New goal, catch a doctor.


You catch a disease, especially one of those chronic ones, and you might just be, LOL!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

geepeeone said:


> You catch a disease, especially one of those chronic ones, and you might just be, LOL!


I was thinking more like hang out where they work or better yet take up a job where they work. Doctors have busy schedules and it would be wise to be near their breeding grounds. :lol I'm not sure what type of girls doctors usually go for...I hope I fit the bill...


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

calichick said:


> I was thinking more like hang out where they work or better yet take up a job where they work. Doctors have busy schedules and it would be wise to be near their breeding grounds. :lol I'm not sure what type of girls doctors usually go for...I hope I fit the bill...


I am SURE they get asked out A LOT...you have STEEP competition and better get your game tight, jockeying against those ULTRA cute, hired-for-their-looks, Pharmaceutical Reps requires serious game!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

calichick said:


> I was thinking more like hang out where they work or better yet take up a job where they work. Doctors have busy schedules and it would be wise to be near their breeding grounds. :lol I'm not sure what type of girls doctors usually go for...I hope I fit the bill...


They'd be perfect for you. I personally wouldn't touch one with a ten foot pole.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> They'd be perfect for you. I personally wouldn't touch one with a ten foot pole.


Rich, smart and benevolent doesn't do it for you?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

calichick said:


> Rich, smart and benevolent doesn't do it for you?
> 
> I'm not too worried about competition. I'm going more for the "doesn't know I'm pretty" stance. Innocent. Young. Not looking for anything more than "helping" people.
> 
> ...


I'll wait until you meet some. :teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'll wait until you meet some. :teeth


I actually did know one a few years back. He was mid 30s and had a thing for students (why I said what I said above about 'innocent' girls), but was horny as f**** all the time.

So I kind of know what I'm getting into. Busy schedules, 50 hour work weeks..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

calichick said:


> I actually did know one a few years back. He was mid 30s and had a thing for students (why I said what I said above about 'innocent' girls), but was horny as f**** all the time.
> 
> So I kind of know what I'm getting into. Busy schedules, 50 hour work weeks..


Lol if you're looking for a good time, go ahead. Otherwise, I'd say more than 75 percent of the ones I've seen or worked with are being chased by gold diggers at any given point. It's kind of pathetic watching people throw themselves at them just because of their title. Amusing too.  I just have no tolerance for them because I work with them and too many of them have proven to be self-absorbed, cheaters, or just too busy all the time for any sort of personal life. I hereby leave them all for the doctor hunters. 8)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish a county-wide blackout would happen at night in my area and last more than a minute. That way I could see the stars without all this light pollution.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

That's strange, 3 people told me they liked my pants today.

I wasn't even wearing any.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ugh, George Galloway...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a sitting around in my chonies kind of day.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

What if this was your family...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Lol if you're looking for a good time, go ahead. Otherwise, I'd say more than 75 percent of the ones I've seen or worked with are being chased by gold diggers at any given point. It's kind of pathetic watching people throw themselves at them just because of their title. Amusing too.  I just have no tolerance for them because I work with them and too many of them have proven to be self-absorbed, cheaters, or just too busy all the time for any sort of personal life. I hereby leave them all for the doctor hunters. 8)


What do you mean, are you a nurse?

Well hey, for one thing I am not a 'golddigger.' Well, yes, I kind of am, but I mean I'm not the obvious one. I mean, I come off as the most innocent person in the world, and it's partly because of my face, I just look very innocent. Not your big plastic breasts all smothered in his face or bleached white hair, or a sh*tload of makeup. I look like a down to earth chick (even though I have ulterior motives)

And for another thing, I never throw myself at guys. If you do that, you've pretty much lost before it even began......I have a game plan and it involves a lot of naivety =D

It's my opinion that guys don't like girls who know their 'beauty'.....that is pretty much how I carry myself. Shy, innocent etc


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ it is not nice to have ulterior motives


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ it is not nice to have ulterior motives


Who said I'm nice?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

....can...not...stop listening to animal collective :fall


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Right now I look maybe the hottest I've ever looked. My hair is the right length, my stubble is the right length, I've just finished working out so my muscles look big, my skin looks nice, I've got some new clothes that look fairly decent, and so on. If only I had some girls to impress..... :rain


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

This neutrogena mineral face powder is breaking my skin out something fierce. Which is a shame since it matches my skintone perfectly. Back to revlon photoready...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I was supposed to experiment on my alcohol tolerance level tonight but I have to catch up on some school work. Ah well. It can wait. I did try some yesterday. Not nearly enough to feel any effects though. And buying the bottle of vodka was just weird. Felt out of place. Oh, mother would be proud. :um

Oh god. Some dude thought it'd be a good idea to bring his guitar here. WTF man. :/ And it sounds like there's a nightclub outside my door. Perfect studying environment, doncha know. Ugh. Wow, I am such a nerd.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

calichick said:


> Who said I'm nice?


I think you're nice to people you love! :yes Like, you...and...you...:b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I think you're nice to people you love! :yes Like, you...and...you...:b


I am "nice" (outwardly) to everyone.

Excluding

Creepy people who come on to me
Ugly people who come on to me
People of a certain race who come on to me
Short people who come on to me. 
Old, creepy, ugly people who come on to me (I say this because I was driving into a parking lot today and this guy that fit said description parked right near me and waited in his car until I got out, and I was wondering who was this guy, was he cute? But ahem no, got out and was old)
Poor people who come on to me
Ghetto people who come on to me (uneducated)
Stupid people who come on to me (which includes poor, unemployed, ugly etc)
Average people. Just average people in general. Not necessarily who come on to me.

Other than that, I can be the sweetest human being. :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Smoking weed was NOT a good idea whilst drinking beers all night. I am totally paranoid right now :sus


I broke down and got high today/tonight for the first time in about 3 weeks, I know what you're feeling even without the beer. :b If it's bothering you, I suggest to eat...it takes away a lot of the high.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I broke down and got high today/tonight for the first time in about 3 weeks, I know what you're feeling even without the beer. :b If it's bothering you, I suggest to eat...it takes away a lot of the high.


I know how you feel bro :cig :drunk


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All I want in the entire world is for this one thing to work out for me. For just once, please let this go well. I don't think I can take another failure and this would mean everything to me. I need to catch a break at some point, right? This is my official SAS appeal to whatever it is out there that likes to screw with me eternally. :blank

If anyone reads this, please wish me luck, or send some positive energy, or whatever you have. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

njodis said:


> All I want in the entire world is for this one thing to work out for me. For just once, please let this go well. I don't think I can take another failure and this would mean everything to me. I need to catch a break at some point, right? This is my official SAS appeal to whatever it is out there that likes to screw with me eternally. :blank
> 
> If anyone reads this, please wish me luck, or send some positive energy, or whatever you have. I'd appreciate it.


you got it. *sends loads of good vibes your way*

(((((((((((vibes))))))))))))


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Are you serious? :sus That doesn't sound like a nice person to me.


I'm a sweetheart trust me. Just as long as you're not on that list, I'll treat you like a god.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

lik dis if you cry evertim!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I think you're nice to people you love! :yes Like, you...and...you...:b





calichick said:


> I am "nice" (outwardly) to everyone.
> 
> Excluding
> 
> ...


:haha *So basically 'the cheats' list was right. Listing the people you do like/ are nice to, would be much simpler then listing the people you dislike.*

:troll :troll :troll :troll :troll


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :haha *So basically 'the cheats' list was right. Listing the people you do like/ are nice to, would be much simpler then listing the people you dislike.*
> 
> :troll :troll :troll :troll :troll


Hey that's not fair, you haven't seen the list of the people I do like.

i.e.

Family members who do not annoy me
Children who are not excessively bothersome
Outspoken, extroverted (funny) people
Old people who are related to me
Pretty down to earth women
Hot men (any variety/age)
Rich men (any variety/age)
Successful females
Crazy people (a little different in the head, not afraid to steer away from convention or societal 'norms', I once liked a SCHIZO guy before)
Femme fatales and seductresses
Really smart and educated people
People who have nice jobs
Quiet, mysterious attractive people

Basically the opposite of the list above.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Can you say "shallow?"


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

njodis said:


> All I want in the entire world is for this one thing to work out for me. For just once, please let this go well. I don't think I can take another failure and this would mean everything to me. I need to catch a break at some point, right? This is my official SAS appeal to whatever it is out there that likes to screw with me eternally. :blank
> 
> If anyone reads this, please wish me luck, or send some positive energy, or whatever you have. I'd appreciate it.


Good luck! :high5

*sends positive energy*


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

So, how much of a loser am I for not knowing about the greatest music video in existence until 3 days ago?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I just heard on the radio that the aliens have landed. They bring peas - we must be patient with them, they obviously don't know our customs yet. We shall teach them - wine, chocolates or flowers.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

calichick said:


> Hey that's not fair, you haven't seen the list of the people I do like.
> 
> i.e.
> 
> ...


I have misspoken.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Great I'm hungry. I already brushed my teeth and everything. This is what happens when I try eating dinner at 7pm.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Can you say "shallow?"


can you say "I'm going to go hitch a doctor wish me luck?"

bitter is bitter

I've been with businessmen before and a law student, I feel it's time for me to move on to the medical profession. Only out of monotony and boredom.



Ventura said:


> I have misspoken.


You're forgiven.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

calichick said:


> You're forgiven.


I THINK YOU FORGIVE TOO EASILY. You should try holding grudges.

---------------------------------------------

This thread needs some Avril loving (that's "loving", not "Lavigne").

I have a love for Avril Lavigne and I am so generous that I am going to share it right now. You're welcome, Random Thought readers.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> I THINK YOU FORGIVE TOO EASILY. You


I have too high of an ego to hold a grudge lol, I'm filled with love which stems from my own self loving.

You should try and walk in my shoes for a day, if you were hit by the enormous amount of affection I get, you'd be living on cloud 9!

My shoes fyi (yes I actually have these)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Still not good with deciphering words. Don't know anymore.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Where is Jafad with our ak-47s!

I will kill that infidel if he is late with my order.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Trying not to do anything. Doing things get your injured or worse. Best do nothing and die old with no nothing done.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

calichick said:


> You should try and walk in my shoes for a day, if you were hit by the enormous amount of affection I get, you'd be living on cloud 9!


Well, if you really knew me, you would know that I don't like walking in high heels.

However... :thanks ...anyway.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

flies are no when i'm walking or whenever in position a pack of crows always herd over my head. It gets me a bit antsy, the last time back about 39 years ago in kindergarden I was working on the fields and a pack of immature doves aimed my direction I had was amazed at the site till my peripheral senses flashed dodging out the way I tripped a mate the birds assult splatted on their chin. I was fortunate. The week before that I threw up a spider I was chosen by at the age of 4 ever since weVe develop a mutu


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

a coincidence while I was exposing dark secrets it freezes before I could tell the world. how preculiar.
Dont let the rabbit off deathrow based on an agenda the sea crashed and 5 umbrelas began to float away. its just like the bells to put a ring on your finger or buy you a comforter after the hurricane but before the gooses spread their wings the passageway to the auction is forbiden. the lucid back ridden snails smacking pollyseeds under the doorway before your time limit. shaking its head in disgust.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its seven a clock on the dot im in my drop top cruising the streets......I got a really really really pretty bad toe on my off foot, it all began back when I was partaking in a play 22 years ago in 3rd grade. I said no the slapped me with a wet rubber chicken and said Yes! I had no choice the most obserd of vile matters were forced to wear abomitable creavences of cotton antlers. I fiercely apual dog's hot chocolate so I can understand why they didnt help give her a place to stay these were the first signs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Life who needs it, who wants it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Darn you caps lock. Why must you mock me? WHY?!?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

So this guy says you have to have trust, let love in and blah blah **** it I'm watching my back 24/7 ain't gonna let no one back stab me. Adios!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Having a bit of 'me' time right now. There's at least 10 people in my sitting room downstairs, most are already drinking, playing really **** loud music :roll

Decided i needed alone time, being around people physically drains me. Hence my introverted nature.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I would like all of these. Someone buy them for me? If you can only afford one then I'd like _Cheta Chalbaz_ by the Tafo Brothers most pressingly. Postal address: whiterabbit, England. Thanks.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Last night was weird for me. No hangover though which is pretty sweet. Only a bit of heartburn, probably from slathering my dinner in Sriracha.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

BBQ is so awesome


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm going through this Nutella addiction right now. it's great


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Middle America scares the sh*t out of me










I'm dead scared of anything within the red zone and people who live there, I think it's some kind of incestuous wasteland of boringness.......

Do people even really live there or is it all a hoax?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I understand that Scissors can beat Paper, and I get how Rock can beat Scissors, but there's no quacky duckin' way Paper can beat Rock. Paper is supposed to magically wrap around Rock leaving it immobile? Why the hell can't paper do this to scissors? Screw scissors, why can't paper do this to people? Why isn't notebook paper constantly suffocating students while they take notes in class? I'll tell you why:

Because paper can't beat anybody; a rock would tear that crap up in 2 seconds. When I play rock/paper/scissors, I always choose rock. Then when somebody claims to beat me with their paper I can punch them in the face with my already clenched fist and say, "Oh snap, I'm sorry. I thought paper would protect you, you arse hole!"


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Just sitting here messed up waiting for the next wave to hit.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Die fruit flies!! DDDDDIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

it's 6 o clock already. what the hell did I do today?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> Right now I look maybe the hottest I've ever looked. My hair is the right length, my stubble is the right length, I've just finished working out so my muscles look big, my skin looks nice, I've got some new clothes that look fairly decent, and so on.


Hellooooooo Apeyyyyyy.

To actually post a random thought uuhhhh I be gettin me some sushies tonight and my tampon is kinda uncomfortable. There we go that's two.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

why is my mind so blank right now.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Hellooooooo Apeyyyyyy.
> 
> To actually post a random thought uuhhhh I be gettin me some sushies tonight and *my tampon is kinda uncomfortable*. There we go that's two.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It would be the best to be able to go back to my teens, when I didn't care about having a social life and playing video games for hours on end was satisfying and what I actually wanted to do with my time. It would be nice to be able to be satisfied spending time alone. But, there needs to be a balance.

When I have people that want to do things with me, that alone time becomes a blessing and I enjoy every minute of reading a book, listening to music, or whatever else you might do alone. When all you have is time alone, it's never satisfying.

Oh, the life of an introvert. It's hard to believe that I used to be pretty extroverted before the magical anxiety fairy blessed me. That *****.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


>


Because I like making men uncomfortable with my cyclical bleeding abilities. It's like a man repelling superpower that flows (haha) in and out of my life every month.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

After almost destroying the kitchen and an hour of straining I FINALLY got 12 oz's of Aphexfan's homemade hemp milk :lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

If I run at the same speed as the clouds, could I go back in time?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Because I like making men uncomfortable with my cyclical bleeding abilities. It's like a man repelling superpower that flows (haha) in and out of my life every month.


Stop tormenting them with the mere mention of blood.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha....oh that's awkward. I just came across an old friend's sister on an online dating site. I'm so tempted to message her and ask how he is doing. That wouldn't be creepy or awkward or anything, amirite?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

huh said:


> hahaha....oh that's awkward. I just came across an old friend's sister on an online dating site. I'm so tempted to message her and ask how he is doing. That wouldn't be creepy or awkward or anything, amirite?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Yes, do it.





Monotony said:


>


You two are a bad influence on me....

Message sent. :teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

When did I get so lazy at replying to people?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

huh said:


> You two are a bad influence on me....
> 
> Message sent. :teeth


Wow, she replied already. That was fast. It seems like she's trying to start a conversation... hah. She is kinda cute/interesting.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I got my food. On the net. Showered. I'm happy.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

lyssado707 said:


> I got my food. On the net. Showered. I'm happy.


Sounds like you're in heaven.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should really just ask her out. :afr


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm so confused.. How come I never know what's going on :blank


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Quite frankly, I wish people still talked like they did in the 50s.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to throw away my phone :blank


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow that was some weekend. Never seen so much cans/bottles, lighters etc in one sitting room as i did today. 


15 people ended up sleeping in our house, have not a clue where we put them all, most of them just stayed up drinking/smoking until 8am. I just went to bed after the nightclub, was not bothered staying up again after friday night.
Thankfully no one tried to go into my room, but i had a double bed to myself :lol Woke up a few times to the sound of drum and bass, and some one firing a pellet gun from our balcony. 

Ended up having a great night, i was drunk-ish, but thankfully not too bad, as i can remember everything (for a change). Such a laugh.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Watching the top 100 hits of the 2000s' on TV.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> Wow, she replied already. That was fast. It seems like she's trying to start a conversation... hah. She is kinda cute/interesting.


How did it go?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 is hot stuff :blush


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I honestly can't believe i'm still alive. Been involved in yet another near death experience. I was climbing a cliff in this stupid exercise, with no ropes. I was hanging like 200 meters from the ground with nothing to hold onto. I told the soldiers on top of the cliff to tie their rifle straps together and throw them to me. That's how i wad saved.:roll


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I need a change in my life :cry


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> :blush


:kiss :whip :teeth


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I was reading that scientists say there are more than 350 billion galaxies, which makes me wonder. thats all.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hehe.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> How did it go?


Well...I responded earlier but haven't heard back. That's generally how most of my conversations go :blank I'm slowly turning into a creepy old dude.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> Well...I responded earlier but haven't heard back. That's generally how most of my conversations go :blank I'm slowly turning into a creepy old dude.


Awwww, no you're not. I'm sure you'll find plenty of more dates.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Get to help my dad build a shed tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Shelbster18 is actually a cat


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I sometimes wonder about all the people that used to be around here a lot and disappeared. What happened to them? Did they give up and kill themselves? Did they find the solution to their problems? Did they get into a fatal car accident? Did they just get sick of this place? 

As pathetic as it is, I used to feel some kind of kinship with people here, even if I didn't talk to them personally.

Then it makes me wonder why I still come here, almost 6 years later, and haven't done any of those things.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Get to help my dad build a shed tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


:clap


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

I need to go on a real date.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

But what about all the cats?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

got woken up this morning by my housemate announcing that someone had **** on her floor and got sick all over her desk. Turned out the **** was a tiny piece of chocolate (not a turd as i was expecting), and she had got slightly sick on her desk. She spent the day blaming everyone else until her boyfriend got a flashback :lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This year has not been satisfactory. My only consolation is this badass beetle I've drawn on my arm with henna.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I made good money this weekend. Plus nobody died on us. Yay.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I made good money this weekend. Plus nobody died on us. Yay.


Always good when you don't get a fatality during a shift!
---
Just got back from my first endurance race, 500km event and we did ok, Bathurst next!!! (1000km race).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Always good when you don't get a fatality during a shift!
> ---
> Just got back from my first endurance race, 500km event and we did ok, Bathurst next!!! (1000km race).


Tell me about it, 2 open heart post ops with open chests. So much stress. :boogie but everyone made it through the night, including me.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I think i just remembered who i am.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone not like _parallels_? I mean, I really hate _parallels_. _Parallels _are sooooooo annoying. I really quite prefer perpendiculars.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy **** I miss you so much :rain


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I really hope i'll never have to set a foot in that place again. At least not in the same context.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ping.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Pong!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why are my plums painful?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn, that'll teach me to not do my homework. I was doing it on the bus and this cute guy sits next to me but sees that I need room so he moves to somewhere else. *sigh* He smelled really nice too.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Awwww. That's cute.
> 
> I was watching Spongebob and Spongebob was asking Mr. Krabs, "Why is Plankton in your fist?" I was just thinking, "Because he's fisting him." :lol I have such a dirty mind.


:hahaThat's hilarious


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

food food food....nom nom nom


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Drink the kool aid..DON'T DRINK THE KOOL AID!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

All of a sudden everyone seems to be texting me. Something in the water?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I want to shout at the top of my lungs a plethora of expletives. Maybe when I get into my car this arvo. Something to look forward to...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It just occurred to me how bad that message was...hahahah...oh boy. I could really go for an apple right now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Whatever computer program they use to draw up directions on how to put together a shed needs a serious update.


----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

Everyone goes to UCF! Just look at all the parking decals and license plates! We must be one great big happy family -- sure beats living in Utah I guess ='D.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

why do i always go to bed hungry :bah


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Just woke up with a random middle-of-the-night panic attack. I've never had that much difficulty breathing before. It scared the **** out of me. 

I suppose I'll wander around SAS for a while until it's time to get up for work...


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Why is the human body so powerful yet so limited.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh man...glad i didn't go to that *****'s place. Also, what a hangover.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> why do i always go to bed hungry :bah


That happens to me too. It's annoying, especially when there's no food. Maybe you eat dinner too early or go to sleep too late?

--------
Wow. That got ugly, fast. Who wasn't expecting it though? Ah well. Not _my _problem. *shrugs*

Ugh, forgot to set my alarms (yeah, I use more than one) and now I've missed math. Perfect.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I wish life came with an undo button.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ich hab' kein BOCK!!!!!! ;_;


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Why the hell do I look both ways when crossing a one way street?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I feel like ****. Why won't i just drop dead? Everything around me is spinning. 

I think i'll go for a little walk on the beach down the road...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

kinda scary that kiko's face outline matches mine at a certain angle


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

jc22 said:


> Why the hell do I look both ways when crossing a one way street?


I do that. I trust the drivers of my city about as far as I could throw their cars.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> This guy in the library came up to sit at the same table as me today. He asked me if I minded him sitting there. I told him that I didn't mind. He was drawing something for one of his classes and he just started talking to me and asking what I was majoring in and he asked me what school I graduated from. He was talking to me for like 10 minutes. He asked me if I liked his drawing and I told him that it looked good. He was like, "You better not be pulling my leg." :lol This guy kept smiling and laughing when I was talking to him. He had a cute, awkward laugh. :um When he got up to leave, he said, "It was nice meeting you." Hmmm, I wonder why he was talking to me.


I wish I was that guy


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

It's all my fault.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

Probably isn't.


----------



## et1991 (Dec 3, 2010)

School kinda sucks but it's good to be back anyway.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I use to have a My Buddy Doll and watch Child's Play.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I involuntarily listened to Call Me Maybe for the first time.

:blank


uke


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ABSOLUTE TOP PRIORITY the "Republic of Bulgaria".

eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What does it mean to read into things? What does it mean to _not_ read into things? What does it mean to read too _much_ into things? What does it mean to be a real ******* when it comes to reading into things?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I need a vacation.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

calichick said:


> I have too high of an ego to hold a grudge lol, I'm filled with love which stems from my own self loving.
> 
> You should try and walk in my shoes for a day, if you were hit by the enormous amount of affection I get, you'd be living on cloud 9!
> 
> My shoes fyi (yes I actually have these)


I can't even lie. Those shoes awesome. Taking a walk in your shoes sounds very tempting.



Gorillaz said:


> i'm going through this Nutella addiction right now. it's great


Urgggggggg! Me too! With strawberries. It's so bad. I'm consuming a tub a week! Somebody here on SAS suggested it but I forget who it was. Once I remember... :bat



Hello22 said:


> got woken up this morning by my housemate announcing that someone had **** on her floor and got sick all over her desk. Turned out the **** was a tiny piece of chocolate (not a turd as i was expecting), and she had got slightly sick on her desk. She spent the day blaming everyone else until her boyfriend got a flashback :lol


That story is awesome! 



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Does anyone not like _parallels_? I mean, I really hate _parallels_. _Parallels _are sooooooo annoying. I really quite prefer perpendiculars.


I enjoy both. Seeing two lines relative to each other in any other way, however, really pisses me off.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The universe is rather big.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I enjoy both. Seeing two lines relative to each other in any other way, however, really pisses me off.


Did you not _know _what I meant when I said I didn't like _parallels_? I mean, it's a pretty well _known _fact that I really dislike _parallels_.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a weird thing in life that publicly I have to be all serious business all the time and yet on my own time I watch penguins of Madagascar all day.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Did you not _know _what I meant when I said I didn't like _parallels_? I mean, it's a pretty well _known _fact that I really dislike _parallels_.


...We're not talking about this, are we.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Jay Leno's Garage > My entire existence


*sigh*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Good Heavens....I can actually feel my cheek bones!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I wish people were more mature, I hate how they're always proving me right by the way they act.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Go away demons >_<
leave me alone
wait! no, i changed my mind. stay.
i need company.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I wonder which one I should use...


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Essy90 said:


> Good Heavens....I can actually feel my cheek bones!


That means you're not fat


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Grenades again...i'm really uncomfortable having them on me all the time.

224 days to go.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What does it mean to read into things? What does it mean to _not_ read into things? What does it mean to read too _much_ into things? What does it mean to be a real ******* when it comes to reading into things?


Isogesis is reading into something - giving what is read a meaning that reflects what the person already believes, rather than what it actually says.

Exegesis is getting the meaning of what is read that the author intended.

For example, advocates of slavery used to take the reference to Africans as "hewers of wood and drawers of water" in the Bible to justify slavery. That was reading in a meaning that suited their own preconceived ideas (isogesis). However, it can be read as describing what is, rather than what should be (exegesis).


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

It's a new day. :clap Today I wanna try to be more optimistic than how I was yesterday.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh damn. I have to do my laundry tonight. Now if only I knew how... :? I'd ask someone around here but then I'd have to admit to not knowing how. Google it is, then. I hope I don't mess this up.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I think that I hold onto my daily 10mg of citalopram as tightly as Dumbo holds on to that crow's feather. It's probably just as useful to me, but as easy as it is to say that Dumbo should just let go of that feather, I'm finding it very difficult to let go of that 10mg.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am going to finish this engine sump design by tomorrow, or so help me baby jebus.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Had this video i had to watch for 2 days and i stopped watching 20secs into it after this girl says, you virginity is the only thing in the world that is only yours.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My boss does not disguise his lust for me at all. It seems like it's getting worse and worse actually. I was turned around looking through some files, and my boss and some coworkers come walking through the office. I had really tight pants on today which shows my behind, not too subtly, so I'm pretty self conscious and zip around just so I can face them, first of all my boss is stopped DEAD still, not even disguising the look on his face, just like staring at me with his jaw open.


I am like, f*** crap crap sh*t what do I do now, everyone is looking at me, my other coworker is checking me out from the corner of her eye..

Awkward moments like that just don't cease to kill me. I walked slowly back to my desk, and my boss is still stopped, and I'm cracking up hilariously.


Why do guys not even make an effort to pretend like they're gentleman?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

What a ****ing day.

Car wouldn't start for me 2day when i was outside a shop, battery went dead. :bah

It would have been ok if i wasn't already on my way to work. Also my visa card was maxed out (found that out when i attempted to buy phone credit twice), so i had absolutely no money on me apart from 3 euro for a lunch. And to make it worse i had no credit in my phone to ring anyone. 

Then, there happened to be a 'car recovery van' parked behind me. Great i thought, this guy will have jump leads to start my car. When i asked him, he just said 'no'. What ****ing recovery van doesn't have a set of jump leads??? He was just being an ******* because he wanted money, and i had none. He then told me it wasn't my battery, but the 'starter', which would cost me a few hundred euro to fix. I might not know much about cars but i had a feeling he was trying to rip me off, so i told him it was fine, i'll ring my insurance company. 

Ended up having to ask a shop assistant could i use her mobile to ring my insurance company to get the breakdown assistance to either tow my car or get it repaired. The call centre was in birmingham, (england), so when i was trying to tell them my location in Ireland, they hadn't a clue. Spent 10 minutes telling her where i was. Jesus christ. 

But then the recovery man appeared an hour later, and he was lovely. He told me it was a weak battery (which i knew before that other guy told me something different). He put a new battery in the car, and fixed one of the pipes on my chassis. 

Battery is gonna cost me 80 euro, but i was never so glad to have the car back on the road, 3 hours late for work haha. And thank god for payday today


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone ever got really sore armpits after shaving them? think i'm gonna have to start waxing them, 2 red armpits here, sexy


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm gonna eat breakfast with scrambled eggs and cheese slices


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wheat Thins...can't....stop...

halp :blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Marvin Reggaye - Wah Gwan?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> I'm gonna eat breakfast with scrambled eggs and cheese slices


I didn't realize scrambled eggs and cheese slices ate breakfast


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

> Good night sweetie, I believe you dream of floating penises in ur sleep which is why u imagine me to be a man.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat hun, I can be shark if you want too, I am very ...feisty..


My inbox on this website is really something.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

If Jesus was a Jew, why isn't everyone Jewish? 
Also, what's the singular of "herpes?" Can there be just one herpe?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh come on, why isn't there a war? Last war was 3 years ago. An extremely long stretch of time in this region.:roll


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> Its a real shame we don't have a thread where girls post weird pms, I'm sure there is creepy gold out there.


That's actually a quote from ...me.

lol I like how guys message me expecting to shock me with vulgarity or explicitness but that pretty much plays on all my perverted fantasies. haha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

> Last guy I blew was in a 4 star hotel. I'm not quite sure what kind of Midwestern ghetto slang alley refers to but I'm guessing you and I have highly, highly different standards.
> 
> My moms basement isn't one of them


Like seriously, I could write a book on this

Ok goodnight world! Another day ahead of me!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> I didn't realize scrambled eggs and cheese slices ate breakfast



apparently they do


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Dat face :')


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

HardRock said:


> That means you're not fat


Indeed


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

On target with the sump!

Also, drinks in the city tomorrow after work. I remember the day when even the thought of that would have me bent over the toilet talking to "HUUUEEYYYY", but now I actually look forward to it. There is hope for you all with your SA!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I actually looked good today.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I was jus given this micro grenade launcher. Wtf. :roll

223 days to go


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Gooby pls


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

damn i want a girl.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder why my sister's friend messages me yesterday asking if I've seen my sister lately. He said that she doesn't come around here anymore and that he hasn't seen her in awhile. She lives in another town. That's really strange because this man that my sister knows tried adding me again on the same day. He would message me and say that he wanted to meet me and that he wanted to get to know me. I don't even like him like that. :blank I deleted this guy back in July and he tried adding me again yesterday.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My roommate's going to a male strip club with a couple of her friends to celebrate her birthday. She invited me. I actually started laughing. Like, really hard. Me? At a male strip club? :rofl That'll be the day.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh dear god or whatever. I don't know what to do anymore


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I wonder why my sister's friend messages me yesterday asking if I've seen my sister lately. He said that she doesn't come around here anymore and that he hasn't seen her in awhile. She lives in another town. That's really strange because this man that my sister knows tried adding me again on the same day. He would message me and say that he wanted to meet me and that he wanted to get to know me. I don't even like him like that. :blank I deleted this guy back in July and he tried adding me again yesterday.


Hmmm....now I'm really starting to wonder. I hope my sister's okay because I looked at her page like a few weeks ago and saw that she was going to meet up with him somewhere and hang out. Maybe I'm just thinking too much about this. My sister knows some bad people and I hope he's not a bad person.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> shelbster18 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why my sister's friend messages me yesterday asking if I've seen my sister lately. He said that she doesn't come around here anymore and that he hasn't seen her in awhile. She lives in another town. That's really strange because this man that my sister knows tried adding me again on the same day. He would message me and say that he wanted to meet me and that he wanted to get to know me. I don't even like him like that. :blank I deleted this guy back in July and he tried adding me again yesterday.
> ...


:sus:wtf That certainly sounds odd


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus:wtf That certainly sounds odd


I know. He wanted to do a video chat with me a couple of months ago and I don't even know him. I don't know if I should add him back or not. =/ He even typed up a poem for me and showed it to me.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I know. He wanted to do a video chat with me a couple of months ago and I don't even know him. I don't know if I should add him back or not. =/ He even typed up a poem for me and showed it to me.


Yeah, ermm, I hear alarms going off. That doesn't sound right... Like, at all. *raises an eyebrow*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Yeah, ermm, I hear alarms going off. That doesn't sound right... Like, at all. *raises an eyebrow*


It does sound suspicious. He's 37 or 38 years old. He came from California and he's stationed down here in Georgia. He's in the army.

If you think about it, it's too much to be a coincidence. This guy messages me wanting to get to know me back in June and I delete him in July, then I see him post something on her page asking about hanging out, then her friend messages me yesterday saying he never sees her anymore on the same day that he adds me back again. It all happened in that same order. He even told me that I'm prettier than my sister. And he just messaged me not too long ago and I didn't even add him. :afr What if she got kidnapped? What if he's some obsessive serial killer or something? I feel like I'm a terrible person for that being the first thing that I think of. I'm wondering if I should text my sister and see if she texts me back.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> It does sound suspicious. He's 37 or 38 years old. He came from California and he's stationed down here in Georgia. He's in the army.
> 
> If you think about it, it's too much to be a coincidence. This guy messages me wanting to get to know me back in June and I delete him in July, then I see him post something on her page asking about hanging out, then her friend messages me yesterday saying he never sees her anymore on the same day that he adds me back again. It all happened in that same order. He even told me that I'm prettier than my sister. And he just messaged me not too long ago and I didn't even add him. :afr What if she got kidnapped? What if he's some obsessive serial killer or something? I feel like I'm a terrible person for that being the first thing that I think of. I'm wondering if I should text my sister and see if she texts me back.


Oh my god, that's scary.

I would text her right away.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It does sound suspicious. He's 37 or 38 years old. He came from California and he's stationed down here in Georgia. He's in the army.
> 
> If you think about it, it's too much to be a coincidence. This guy messages me wanting to get to know me back in June and I delete him in July, then I see him post something on her page asking about hanging out, then her friend messages me yesterday saying he never sees her anymore on the same day that he adds me back again. It all happened in that same order. He even told me that I'm prettier than my sister. And he just messaged me not too long ago and I didn't even add him. :afr What if she got kidnapped? What if he's some obsessive serial killer or something? I feel like I'm a terrible person for that being the first thing that I think of. I'm wondering if I should text my sister and see if she texts me back.


Well, I don't want to jump to conclusions but I think you should text your sister, if only to quell your anxiety. You don't even have to imply that she might not be alright... Something casual should do (depending on your relationship dynamic): how her day was, how she's doing etc.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> It does sound suspicious. He's 37 or 38 years old. He came from California and he's stationed down here in Georgia. He's in the army.
> 
> If you think about it, it's too much to be a coincidence. This guy messages me wanting to get to know me back in June and I delete him in July, then I see him post something on her page asking about hanging out, then her friend messages me yesterday saying he never sees her anymore on the same day that he adds me back again. It all happened in that same order. He even told me that I'm prettier than my sister. And he just messaged me not too long ago and I didn't even add him. :afr What if she got kidnapped? What if he's some obsessive serial killer or something? I feel like I'm a terrible person for that being the first thing that I think of. I'm wondering if I should text my sister and see if she texts me back.


If you cant get in touch with her see if any of your other family member's can if not that's certainly cause for alarm.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Well, I don't want to jump to conclusions but I think you should text your sister, if only to quell your anxiety. You don't even have to imply that she might not be alright... Something casual should do (depending on your relationship dynamic): how her day was, how she's doing etc.


I just texted her 30 minutes ago asking how she was doing and saying that I was just checking up on her. She hasn't texted back yet. She might just have her phone off.

I might just have to tell my mom that I wanted to talk to her on the phone but she wouldn't answer. I don't want to think that anything happened yet. I mean, I don't know for sure but this is really strange. :shock


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Having thousands of kids doesn't make it any less painful when one die.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna start running a half marathon in 15 minutes.

222 days to go.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Why are there so many life haters in the Middle East?

Why is death glorified?

Why are there so many retarded people in the world who have nothing better to do than riot and cause chaos?

It's getting old quite frankly. Like I don't know if this is a birth defect or just plain stupidity. America needs to just quarantine it.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Wowww. Stephen Hawking's at Waterloo. That is _so cool_. Lucky them. I hope my friend takes pictures or a video or anything really. AH, so jealous right now.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ugh...tomorrow is Friday again. I need to break this cycle somehow.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's finally over. And man, i'm dead.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I could afford some decent glass. Damn lenses are expensive.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> It's finally over. And man, i'm dead.


Do you mean literally?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Wowww. Stephen Hawking's at Waterloo. That is _so cool_. Lucky them. I hope my friend takes pictures or a video or anything really. AH, so jealous right now.


Oh man, i was there 4 months ago.:roll


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ apparently he did not mean it literally


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Do you mean literally?


Lol i wish. That half marathon was such a pain in the ***. I woke up at 5 am to do it.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

/


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Why does my dog smell more pungent at night?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Some one wrong-numbered me yet I'm the one who felt awkward and embarrassed :stu. Just got to laugh at how stupid this is sometimes :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*10,000th* post


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


> *10,000th*post


Think it's time for an SAS...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Think it's time for an SAS...


I'm gunning for 15,000 at the end of the year


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I want it to snow.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ventura said:


> *10,000th* post


It's about time!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm really good at tripping on the stairs.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> *10,000th*post


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm all alone in the middle of nowhere, in the middle of the night, and there are like 50 coyotes surrounding me and they are howling like crazy. WTF!:roll


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Whenever there is a discussion about some form of entertainment or piece of art, there is inevitably someone who comments on whether or not it is hipster to like it. Don't be _that _guy!


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Why do people go to the top of very tall buildings to look through binoculars down at smaller buildings?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Whenever there is a discussion about some form of entertainment or piece of art, there is inevitably someone who comments on whether or not it is hipster to like it. Don't be _that _guy!


I know right? And when people comment about how pretentious something is. Or how some artist has 'sold out' when they attempt to delve into a more accessible style/genre. I really don't see how that kind of thing adds to a discussion about the quality of the work in question.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's so nice to have a computer that responds instantly...I forgot what that was like, having a 10+ year old computer.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like I will never stop taking it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My boss was acting strange around me today. First, he comes up behind me, and is on the phone, but we are alone together for like 5 minutes, and he's just standing there parallel to me. Not looking at me, not acknowledging me. So I turn around to pretend to do something and then he leaves. 5 minutes later he comes back, not on the phone this time, just comes back near me, and turns his back to me 'pretending' to fix something on the shelf and is just waiting there and I'm like f**** almighty, and I rush out quickly to avoid some moment of awkwardness. (and he follows me out)

I leave the office, then come back and on my way back, bump into him leaving.

3 times in 15 minutes. Lucky me. There's like this inevitable raw sexual tension between us that I can't take anymore. I need release.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*Sheds a tear*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Two hours of work, vanished without a trace. 

Just what I wanted to spend the night doing (or, RE-doing).


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I haz a leef.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm goin on a cruise to Alaska SUCKAAAAAAAAAAS see y'all in a week.

I'll make one of my Elise's extravaganza threads when I get back.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Get me something nice while you're out there


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

What the fack just happen to my brain in the past 30mins.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm goin on a cruise to Alaska SUCKAAAAAAAAAAS see y'all in a week.
> 
> I'll make one of my Elise's extravaganza threads when I get back.


Be safe :squeeze (and have fun :yay )


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, that female battalion killed 3 terrorists yesterday.(the arabs probsbly feel so humiliated now). I've always considered them to be a laughing-stock, but i've got some new respect for them now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> ^Get me something nice while you're out there


Something made out of moose? How about something made out of moose?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Something made out of moose? How about something made out of moose?


Moose meat sounds delightful


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm goin on a cruise to Alaska SUCKAAAAAAAAAAS see y'all in a week.
> 
> I'll make one of my *Elise's* extravaganza threads when I get back.


I thought you said you never post your name online....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there anyone else who enjoys being who they are, while simultaneously wishing they could be someone else? Maybe someone who, I dunno, does fun stuff? Offline?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I thought you said you never post your name online....


That's not her real first name! I feel so awesome that I know that. Like I'm part of some special group. :clap


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ VIP seating for the cheat! :clap

Elise is my middle name and what I go by on this forum.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Oh man, i was there 4 months ago.:roll


You mean Waterloo, Canada, yeah? Cause that's where he is for the next week or so. Pretty sure he lives somewhere in England though. And she didn't get to see him. Damn mob. Oh well... She didn't really care anyway.



the cheat said:


> Is there anyone else who enjoys being who they are, while simultaneously wishing they could be someone else? Maybe someone who, I dunno, does fun stuff? Offline?


Yeah, I know the feeling. I generally like who I am but my friends think it wouldn't hurt if I were more social. It makes me feel so strange and I hate that... It wouldn't faze me if it came from someone else but it carries weight when it's from people I care about. So I'd like to live the life of a carefree extrovert for one day... Just to see what it's like. At this point, I'm just confused. :?

------
My friend followed suit and deactivated her FB account. We've made a bet on who will reactivate it first. Ha, she's gonna lose. I can't wait for her to go through with the end terms when she does. She always loses our bets. Damn though, she's so supportive.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> I know right? And when people comment about how pretentious something is. Or how some artist has 'sold out' when they attempt to delve into a more accessible style/genre. I really don't see how that kind of thing adds to a discussion about the quality of the work in question.


You get me!  Pretentious is another overused word I find irksome.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

so many people online here and I can't start a conversation with any of them.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

the cheat said:


> That's not her real first name! I feel so awesome that I know that. Like I'm part of some special group. :clap


Now, I don't feel so special, when she signed one of her letters to me, once with her middle name, and not her real name. :sus

.... I was going to go back to sleep but, now my dream is crushed.

Goodnight folks.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mwahahahaha, no mods on right now. Time to wreak havoc on SAS.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Mwahahahaha, no mods on right now. Time to wreak havoc on SAS.


Hehehe... With fire? :3


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Mwahahahaha, no mods on right now. Time to wreak havoc on SAS.


***Ties FireIsTheCleanser to a chair and sprays him with the garden hose.***
:twak


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm so sleepy. But I can't sleep. :blank


----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

You better run run run run run 
Ttak geollyeoseo yagollyeoseo Run Devil Devil Run Run

The song that I can't stop singing although they are the only lyrics I know considering the rest is Korean. I just mumble the Korean part and pretend that I can say it


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I miss tinychat!!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I only went there to enquire but I panicked and ended buying all my flights, which is all very well and good but I didn't consider the dates properly and now of course I realise that I would have time for an extra week in the US. I can always change my return date for an extra £150 or something. Bollocks. 

Anyway, I'm thinking a good cheap way of making my way across the US would be to travel on Greyhound buses and stay at SASers houses along the way. PM me with your addresses, I'll be there in May, thanks.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> You get me!  Pretentious is another overused word I find irksome.


Saying the word pretentious is overused is, like, totally pretentious. It's 2012. Don't you know that _everything_ is pretentious by now? :teeth


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

To procrastinate? or not to procrastinate?

eh... that's a question I'll answer later.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Mwahahahaha, no mods on right now. Time to wreak havoc on SAS.


Invisible mode, we can haz it, too.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna swap back this ugly grenade launcher for a micro tavor.

Ugh, can't wait to get rid of these ugly green uniform forever. I swear, when that time comes, i'm gonna make a huge bonfire and burn them.

221 days to go.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

They always over fill my bags at the grocery store. I swear I need to be She-Hulk status just to get my groceries home.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Knowing the nature of humanity really ****ing depress me.
Take actions when I know it will fall only to be shown failure just remain me how sad people make themselves.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Some people deserve a royal kick in the rear.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm...maybe ball pits was a bad conversation topic.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Bluemonster said:


> You better run run run run run
> Ttak geollyeoseo yagollyeoseo Run Devil Devil Run Run
> 
> The song that I can't stop singing although they are the only lyrics I know considering the rest is Korean. I just mumble the Korean part and pretend that I can say it


I watched them sang it live yesterday!! XD
they're so freaking beautiful and awesome. All of them! XD


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

From now on I'm counting everything I do in potatoes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

82,000 posts later.... :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hate this awful decision time! What to take for this week - more food and water...or more weapons. I hatehatehate these exercises.

220 days to go.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Early Sunday mornings (well, that's "late Saturday night" for me)... always a quiet time for a walk!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am gona turn into a d!ck it seems to get you farther.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I want to go back to sleep.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish I was creative.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sometimes (like right now) I think I should sell and get rid of all of my guns. for fear I might use one,well pointed backwards on purpose


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** anxiety, and depression. **** it all. Completely ruined my life


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My math prof aka "the monster" won't be able to teach his classes this semester cause he isn't feeling well or something. It's terrible of me but that's some of the best news I've heard all week. In my defense, his ratings on ratemyprofessor were absolutely abysmal.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Remind me to take a picture of my shower curtain and make a thread in the photos section, tomorrow.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope that puppy finds a good home.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I have nothing left to live for and everything to die for


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I feel like leaving this place again,Nobody would miss me and id miss nobody.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My 33 year old sister will finally be moving out of the house on October 1. I feel like I'll be less safe because of my dad, though. I can't wait until I move out, which will be at least 3 years from now maybe.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> I feel like leaving this place again,Nobody would miss me and id miss nobody.


Awwww, people will miss you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Anyone else grind their teeth at night? I think I'm damaging my teeth. :/ I'm going to make an appointment to see a dentist and try to find a mouth guard.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nah they wont.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Experiencing geography-fueled sexual arousal.

This map says there's a direct underground walkway between the retail concourses of these two adjacent buildings. Yet I went there today to chart out all the routes to confirm the map, but I could not find this one particular walkway. All the other routes were present. So where the hell is this one? This is going to turn into an obsession, trying to find this mystery ghost tunnel. It's like the time I got obsessed with an abandoned railway bridge near my house.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel pretty, oh so pretty, oh so pretty and witty and gay... no I don't.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Finally, temporarily banned. 

Although I will miss the entertaining threads.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> I'm going to shoot myself tonight


Please don't.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay so i only had 3 bottles of coors on me, so i looked in the drinks press, and we have Hennessy, baileys and paddy's Irish whiskey. I am gonna have some Hennessy i think.....need to just escape from reality for a while and get drunk. I don't have a drink problem! I just didn't get to enjoy my few beers on friday cos i was working at a ridiculous hour on sat, so finished my 3 bottles quickly. Last night i was too tired. Sunday night drinking ftw!

btw i never drink Hennessy, but sure i'll give it a try....


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy crap it's freezing in here. I wish I had some sort of control over the heat. Ugh.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^true, they say it's going to be warm on Monday, but after that, it's cold central up in the North pole. Think I'm gonna go get warm somehow.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Some cities have uglier people than other cities. This is a phenomenon to me. It's not just like, you have your beautiful and you have your ugly people. There are literally some cities where it's 85% unattractive, the rest is finding a needle in a haystack.

While other cities, you're hit with an enormous amount of hot people.

And it has nothing to do with the city's per capita income. Because some of the most wealthiest cities have some of the ugliest populations. 

Weather has a huge factor in it? At least in the states?

Hum...this is a difficult issue.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm totally craving macaroni & cheese at 10:30pm lol.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

im hungry i want some Marconi, candy yams, and fish like daddy makes it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My keyboard, mouse and headset are all ****ed up. Well no point reformatting my computer to fix everything until after I move :mum


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish money could buy time


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Goodnight SAS. Hopefully none of you have to go to sleep as depressed as I am.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Goodnight SAS. Hopefully none of you have to go to sleep as depressed as I am.


Just wanted to send a hug your way... :squeeze


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Why is every HR a female? Lol,! I talked to about 5 HR on the phone and everyone was female :3


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't manage my thoughts and emotions.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I love sunrise and now ,sunset atm <3


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought it would be a relief to be on break, first day and I'm kinda bored.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I leave for cali soon, so nervous!!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Ventura said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I leave for cali soon, so nervous!!


Have fun


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man, I went to the dentist today and she told me that my molars were soft. I've been drinking a lot of juice and I shouldn't have been drinking so much of that stuff. And I can't drink as much juices. Now, I have to use mouth wash. I really love drinking juice. :cry Goodbye juice. It's time for us to depart for awhile.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder who that girl was?She seemed very "taken" with me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, this is getting really strange. This man messaged me twice to say hey in the past few days. >.< I keep ignoring his messages and I didn't add him.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Genius move: pre-heating the stove, placing the food inside to cook, going back 10 minutes later to check on it...realize you forgot to place the food inside to cook.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

HIMYM season 8 premiere is on tonight


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man I want a snack. I have candy and popsicles and popcorn but that's not just what I want. I don't want something sweet, I want something that's at room temperature, and that puts up more of a fight than popcorn. I'd love some chips, a big ol' bag of Chester Fries.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hath returned...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

this is such a weird feeling. People I still don't feel comfortable-where I'm pretty awkward with- with are really nice to me and seem to like me. I got invited to this birthday party with a girl and her 10 closer friends..I barely speak to her. I don't understand this. After trying hard with my old friends and getting no where..this is a nice change.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Adorn is the hottest R&B single in a looooooooooonnnng time. **** what anybody say


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Lots of random thoughts because I didn't get a chance to share this all day....and just told a friend here.......

I went to the Balloon Festival with my daughter and grandkids. My 6 year old grandson was so funny. We didn't go into the heart of the festival, but stayed on the outskirts. He was so excited to see the balloons coming up over the horizon. Then we decided to get in the car and chase them. 

He was so funny going, "Turn right Ya-Ya! The balloons went that way!!" We ended up in a field where one balloon landed. He was so excited! We were right under the balloon and got to see the fire up close. 

When they started taking down the balloon, he was able to talk to the people in it and ask them a question. 

He kept saying "This is awesome!!"

I absolutely love seeing the world through the eyes of children. 

I know that was more than one thought, but I just wanted to share it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I am so, so screwed once my metabolism starts to slow down. I probably have another year or two at _most _:afr


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Man I hate stupidity. I hate it hate it hate it hate it, hate it 10x more than ugliness.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I don't understand


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I don't understand


It means: I would rather date an extremely intelligent guy over an extremely good looking dumb guy,

Which is a LOT coming from me.

Intelligence is just not that easy to come by these days.

A lot of good looking people usually focus solely on their looks, neglecting to work and improve on personal development.

It's a fine damn shame. Intelligence and wisdom is priceless. For some, unattainable even.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

calichick said:


> It means: I would rather date an extremely intelligent guy over an extremely good looking dumb guy,
> 
> Which is a LOT coming from me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Woke up today to the sound of mortars from the syrians. They really are desperate for a response. I say we should "borrow" some more land off them...for security reasons.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Leslie Nelson jumps through a hotel window and the woman half naked turns around and screams! and he falls on her holding a cement dildo.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Standing out in the sun for two hours everyday does not make me feel good.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

People criticize Captain Jean-Luc Picard for being bald, yet Captain James T. Kirk wears a toupee.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Little Debbie snacks will kill me one of these days. 


*eats another Cosmic Brownie*


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to wake up dead. (Not wake up at all)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I found a mouse in my lunch box this morning before I went to school.  It chewed through my food. When I opened up my lunch box, I saw something moving in there and the mouse just jumped out of it onto the floor. I hope it doesn't get on my bed while I'm sleeping. They sure are cute little creatures, though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Busy day! It was nice though. Productive.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

all men are *******s


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

mdiada said:


> all men are *******s


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I desperately want an older man to make love to me from behind...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I found a mouse in my lunch box this morning before I went to school.  It chewed through my food. When I opened up my lunch box, I saw something moving in there and the mouse just jumped out of it onto the floor. I hope it doesn't get on my bed while I'm sleeping. They sure are cute little creatures, though.


Man, mice and bugs....do you really live in a cave?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pumpkin spice bread mmmmmmm


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i'm so relaxed lying in bed right now, the only part of the day i actually do feel relaxed!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm tired.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Walls are way too thin in this apartment, i can hear my housemate snoring, almost as if he is in the room! hell i can even hear him turning in the bed lol. Hope i don't sleep talk :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why is there party decorations in my room???


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Have so many threads been necro-bumped lately that users banned long ago are now rising from the dead as well?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Man, mice and bugs....do you really live in a cave?


I guess you could say so.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why does the bottom of the page resemble that of facebook?..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ohhh this chat thing for your friends list is very fancy!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I desperately want an older man to make love to me from behind...


Don't we all?

Don't you just hate it when people quote you and then delete their post?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Don't we all?


No! Shut up! I hate guys! I LOVE WOMEN!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello internet, what button do I press to make my life better?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm _not_ gay... I'm _not_ gay... I'm _not_ gay...

*huddles in corner, in fetal position*

_Not_ gay...
_Not_ gay...
_Not_ gay...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

mdiada said:


> all men are *******s


No, honestly, men aren't that way. Only immature little boys are that way.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm going to build a titanium chastity device. :blank


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I'm _not_ gay... I'm _not_ gay... I'm _not_ gay...
> 
> *huddles in corner, in fetal position*
> 
> ...


Join us
Join us
Join us
Join us
Join us
Become one of us... one of us.... one of us.... one of us...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I found a mouse in my lunch box this morning before I went to school.  It chewed through my food. When I opened up my lunch box, I saw something moving in there and the mouse just jumped out of it onto the floor. I hope it doesn't get on my bed while I'm sleeping. They sure are cute little creatures, though.


I'll rent you my cat every mouse within 2km will be dead before long.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Join us
> Join us
> Join us
> Join us
> ...







No, get away from me! GET AWAY! No, it's not fair... it's not _fair..._


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Argh, trying to design from a casting model is ****ed! Taper central, SCREW YOU TAPERS


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful weather. I love it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Why do British people say "Battry"?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

met a female taxi driver, didn't realize it was a she until I got home


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Why do British people say "Battry"?


Because it is a characteristic of real English, not American English, for words to have a mixture of short and long syllables, with greater emphasis on the long syllables. In words consisting of two syllables, the long, emphasized syllable is the first one (with a very small number of exceptions). So "ery" is the unemphasized syllable, and the vowel tends to disappear in the unemphasized syllable.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Success!!!!!!!!

:boogie


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Because it is a characteristic of real English, not American English, for words to have a mixture of short and long syllables, with greater emphasis on the long syllables. In words consisting of two syllables, the long, emphasized syllable is the first one (with a very small number of exceptions). So "ery" is the unemphasized syllable, and the vowel tends to disappear in the unemphasized syllable.


 Leave it to an Aussie to try to explain something that makes no sense at all. :roll


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> No, get away from me! GET AWAY! No, it's not fair... it's not _fair..._


I had such a crush on agent smith as a kid for some reason... 
/endrandomthought.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Hmm. There seems to be a problem with my profile tracker. The visitor count is going up by the dozens but the recent visitors list hasn't changed since the last ice age. Should I even be concerned? Maybe it's better that I don't know who's been looking at my profile. All it does is stress me out anyway.

*Edit:* Went up by a dozen again and still no change. Dafudgesicles?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> Ventured into the SAS chatroom. It was scary:afr...so I left :b


I know right? SAS strangers are scurry.



pythonesque said:


> Hmm. There seems to be a problem with my profile tracker. The visitor count is going up by the dozens but the recent visitors list hasn't changed since the last ice age. Should I even be concerned? Maybe it's better that I don't know who's been looking at my profile. All it does is stress me out anyway.
> 
> *Edit:* Went up by a dozen again and still no change. Dafudgesicles?












You can change the setting for recent visitors here:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=privacy


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Hmm. There seems to be a problem with my profile tracker. The visitor count is going up by the dozens but the recent visitors list hasn't changed since the last ice age. Should I even be concerned? Maybe it's better that I don't know who's been looking at my profile. All it does is stress me out anyway.
> 
> *Edit:* Went up by a dozen again and still no change. Dafudgesicles?


Invisible mode or whatever it's called.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I suppose that attempt to talk to her went better than usual. :sigh


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder why all these girls are taking an intrest in me all of a sudden?


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

I am in a huge panda mode.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

''What I've felt,what I've known 
never shined in what I've shown '' -Story of my life


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

My dad is being way too mean to this poor kid who just slammed into our cherry bush.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> Invisible mode or whatever it's called.


_All_ my visitors were in invisible mode? Could be, but kind of unlikely though..



avoidobot3000 said:


> You can change the setting for recent visitors here:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=privacy


Strangely enough, I didn't change any settings and now it's showing me new visitors again.

+1 for aliens. :um


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Why is that the Japanese make the best cars in the world, yet they insist on taking trains everywhere?


----------



## Munchlaxxx (Sep 26, 2012)

Toppington is so cute. c:
He should post a picture of himself on here.


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank goodness for IcyHot, my back is really messed up. My mattress is cheap crap from Ikea, smh...I don't think thats good for a 25 year old back.


I have really made bestfriends with the bathroom today...wtf?

Its like my body is going on full binary code...
121221111222221111...FML!!!!

...now for a ONE.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

OMG my mom says we might "adopt" a baby girl! :boogie The kid's parents run a business apparently and are too busy to care for her, so they offered to pay us to have her live with us six days/nights a week


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

No matter how uncomfortable it is, it is still a comfort zone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Why is that the Japanese make the best cars in the world, yet they insist on taking trains everywhere?


There faster If every one there drove the roads would be crawling along all day.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm havin some serious deja vu right now.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

thought i got a speeding fine in the post today....turned out it wasn't, phew. up yours, speed cameras!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why am I still dead set on being perfect at everything? Obviously not even remotely achievable. It's not the end of the world that I can't please everyone. In fact, screw them, I've got my own worries to deal with.

:mum


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I have a new crush on Mindy Kaling..


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

My random thought of the day is perverted, so I'll keep it to myself to save face with the ladies.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Just cooked mussels with tomato and garlic sauce - First time and they were delish!!!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> I would rather say that it's the act of _talking _to SAS strangers that I find scurrry. As it happens, I'm much more skilled at talking to inanimate objects than I am at talking to actual humans. *walks away and starts talking to the lamp*


Yeah that's what I meant. Say hi to your lamp for me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It's so hard to change someone's first impression of you.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I got quoted like 20 times today and it wasn't to call me out. I haven't felt this popular since the other day when I got 4 friend requests in one day. :boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

...it's a simple question, Doctor. Would you eat the moon if it were made of ribs?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I just had a good giggle and I feel better. Thanks!!!


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I'm havin some serious deja vu right now.


Cool, what happens next?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Welp...that's that.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't seem to have any real friends who are girls without it turning into sex and someone getting hurt, the only exceptions are those that moved away.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice little surprises today. I always like that


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

You know what word I hate? Chagrin.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes I think up songs and melodies in my dreams. Executing them while conscious seems impossible.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

O_O I don't think I'd eat that even knowing it was cake.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Maybe the lady was right yesterday...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm a really bad influence. I made this american friend of mine do stuff that could have landed us both in military prison.

216 days to go.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

Even if you live for today and cycle begins anew when you wake up the next day - yesterday can still be a *****...


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Faust said:


> What would you do if you saw spaceships over Glasgow?


Or attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. But I watched C-Beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

18andLife said:


> You know what word I hate? Chagrin.


..This wouldn't happen to have anything to do with the Twilight series now, would it?



Stilla said:


> O_O I don't think I'd eat that even knowing it was cake.


I have _got_ to get that for my birthday next year!!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Why can't we just enjoy life?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh great, so there is probably gonna be a war with iran just before i'm done with the military. Why can't it just be now? I wanna get released on time!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

John316C said:


> Both my parents have cancer... my dad is almost 83. He won't survive long. I haven't any friends. I havn't anyone to love. I can't resolve the conflicts between me and my dad. He can't handle it. I still suffer from the effects of PTSD, etc. No one really understands how much pain and suffering Ive gone through. Its unimaginable. Literally. My mother will leave back to her native country... I will stay in my native country - Canada - alone. I don't know If I can keep my... no I won't be able to keep it unless I can get someone in my life. I don't know If I can. It will be sold. I will have nothing - truly nothing. It'l just be me. I feel pain. And maybe a new beginning. Or maybe it won't be a "new" beginning. When the time comes. Should I take what I want because Its me against the world?


:squeeze


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Cold/frozen coffee drinks are wonderful.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It really needs to rain in Seattle. Too much smog from fires in Eastern Washington. It hasn't rained since like July


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

All these "Ask me anything" threads got old pretty fast.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

There is always Formspring^


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-thousand!!!! :boogie


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder why all these girls are so interested in me all of a sudden?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

What the **** is the internet?

The internet is a place where people come together to ***** about movies and share pornography with one another.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3 day weekend, FYEAH


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Where did you come from? Where did you go? Where did you come from cotton-eyed Joe? 

I hate that song.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Or attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. But I watched C-Beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate.


I've seen things you people wouldn't believe yet all those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Tried to turn on lamp in the dark - groped around blindly; accidentally knocked lamp over; lamp shade broke.

Lesson learned about trying to turn on lamps in the dark.

But on the plus side, it'll be a lot easier to change the bulb from now on.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> Tried to turn on lamp in the dark - groped around blindly; accidentally knocked lamp over; lamp shade broke.
> 
> Lesson learned about trying to turn on lamps in the dark.
> 
> But on the plus side, it'll be a lot easier to change the bulb from now on.


You should get a lamp to help you turn on the lamp.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^I was thinking night vision goggles. But your idea sounds more economical.


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

falling down said:


> My random thought of the day is perverted, so I'll keep it to myself to save face with the ladies.


Its okay, I felt that way a few days ago...I saw some of the male members' photos, lol. This forum is definitely not full of quasimotos.

...sigh, "naughty thoughts".


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's finally time for my favorite part of the day. The part where I don't have to wear any pants.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

HHhhhhhhhrghhhhhhh I don't wanna go to the field trip tomorrow, it's gonna be so awkward going to the bus and finding a place to put my stuff since I don't have a locker and having lunch.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I think a tiny piece of hair went up my fingernail.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't even know anymore o.o


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone ever wonder why dogs eat their own poop but don't drink their own pee? They can be picky?


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Faust said:


> What would you do if you saw spaceships over Glasgow?


Listen to more Mogwai :teeth


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Friday night is Pizza night, fyeah!


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

I find it interesting that we dress up for total strangers when go out, but we dress down for the people we love and care about when we stay home. Weird.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

MaxPower said:


> I find it interesting that we dress up for total strangers when go out, but we dress down for the people we love and care about when we stay home. Weird.


That is because you feel secure about where you stand in the case of the latter, but not the former.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm so tired. I think I'll take a week off.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Short hair doesn't suit me at all. 

Well, the military makes up for it in that i've never had a better looking body.

215 days to go.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Why am I not entertained?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

What the hell did I do, last night?


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Now that I think about it, I think an old friend of mine just invited me to go to the Night Market with her this weekend. But I wasn't sure if she _was_ inviting me or was simply telling me _she_ was gonna go to the Night Market. So I just said, "have fun!". :doh

Oops. Silly me. :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

**** dammit just kill me now


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> **** dammit just kill me now


Nevermind you can revive me now


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like my 33 year old sister is moving out a few days earlier than I thought.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A man walks into a bar and orders a beer. As he's sitting there, he notices a huge jar on top of the bar filled with money. He goes over to look at it and he sees it's full of $20, $50 and $100 dollar bills. 

He asks the bartender about it and the bartender says: 

"You want that jar of money?..You have to do three things.. 
You see that guy standing by the back door?" 

The man looks over and sees the biggest guy he's ever seen...almost 7 feet tall, all muscle, obviously a weight lifter, standing by the back door. 

"First, you have to knock that guy out, 

Second, you have to go out that door, where you'll find a viscous Doberman with an infected tooth. ..You'll have to pull out the infected tooth. 

Third, you walk up the stairs, where a 96 year-old woman lives, and you have to have sex with her. 

You do all those things, and the money is yours." 

The guy thinks to himself, "I can do all that." 

So he gets up, and heads toward the guy at the back door. 
He hits the guy hard, right in his stomach, and the guy goes down, moaning in pain. 

He steps over the big guy, goes out the back door, and right away there is the noise of what sounds like a viscous dog attacking someone....the growling and snarling sounds go on for about 5 minutes...... 

Then the guy walks back in and says to the bartender: 

"Now, where's that old lady with the infected tooth?"


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> A man walks into a bar and orders a beer. As he's sitting there, he notices a huge jar on top of the bar filled with money. He goes over to look at it and he sees it's full of $20, $50 and $100 dollar bills.
> 
> He asks the bartender about it and the bartender says:
> 
> ...


nt, there just wasn't enough in the end to seal the deal and get laughs, at least for me.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

falling down said:


> nt, there just wasn't enough in the end to seal the deal and get laughs, at least for me.


I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Whenever I ask my cat a question, I like to ask it two or three times, just in case she didn't understand me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ShadyGFX said:


> Why can't we just enjoy life?


Excellent question. Let me know when you find the answer!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay this is where I really get concerned about where my junk mail comes from. Christian Mingle was one thing, but now I'm seeing SeniorPeopleMeet.com! :lol
"View pictures of seniors in your city." No, thanks!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Wrathful Justice.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Watch out someone thinks they're the big dog now.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay! I figured out how to get on wireless at my mom's. Now i can surf the net in bed w/o my back hurting!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Whenever I ask my cat a question, I like to ask it two or three times, just in case she didn't understand me.


Does it also repeat its answer two or three times in case you didn't understand it?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> Does it also repeat its answer two or three times in case you didn't understand it?


Yeah but she says the same thing over, and over, and over again...kinda annoying.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Not like i haven't been hurt before.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd like to play more fantasy games, but I think dragons are cool guys and I don't see why we have to kill them.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Why cant I stop eating candy, I seriously have a problem.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello22 said:


> Cannot wait to get the **** out if this country. I Love Ireland, it will always be my home, but it has gone from depressing to really depressing in the last few months. everyone has emigrated (well alot have), constant job losses, longer dole queues, infact, the job i'm in is one of the best paid right now (and i'm in the private sector,public servant, i.e teachers/nurses starting off right now can forget about a decent wage, you will start off on 27,000 euro p/a. which is nothing, i am on over 33,000 p/a and i find it hard.)
> 
> Just venting, i am sick of this ****ing government and paying brown envelopes to other politicians. **** you fine gael, you are same a the same as the last shower. Complete wankers
> 
> Tiochfaidh ár lá.............................. that's all i'll say on the matter


The economy is bad everywhere. I hope wherever you go you are able to get a good job and everything. America is a country of immigrants, so if you decide to come here hopefully it will be better than Ireland in terms of the economy. I think also that jobs here have better benefits and pay better too. So you could always look into coming to America/Canada.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Also kudos to the person who smelt like he had just smoked a joint before going in to do a day's work today; i was putting on my lab coat ready to get down to some work, when some guy walks by, smelling of weed. 

Usually i'd get on my high moral horse, but instead i smiled and thought about how much i didn't like my job and said to myself 'yeah fair play, i would do the exact same if i could get away with it'.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the way laptop keys feel. When you press them down.. the little click they make. Theyre just so cool! Way better than a normal keyboard. Normal keys are thick and dont do that little clicky thing. Its more like a chunky feel. Laptop keys are so light and thin and clickable. I wish I had a keyboard like that.

Man Im weird.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> I love the way laptop keys feel. When you press them down.. the little click they make. Theyre just so cool! Way better than a normal keyboard. Normal keys are thick and dont do that little clicky thing. Its more like a chunky feel. Laptop keys are so light and thin and clickable. I wish I had a keyboard like that.
> 
> Man Im weird.


You might like mechanical keyboards then.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Excellent question. Let me know when you find the answer!


It's complicated, we spend our entire lives fixated on where the next payment is coming from and which bills we have to pay. When insted, we could just go for a walk and look at the stars without all this pressure with money and work. We start education at 3, finish at 18- mid 20's, from there we try our best to get jobs, work until the age of 60 and by the time we have enough money and spare-time, we're too old to do anything with it. Sorry about the rant, it's just something I think about


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I love the way laptop keys feel. When you press them down.. the little click they make. Theyre just so cool! Way better than a normal keyboard. Normal keys are thick and dont do that little clicky thing. Its more like a chunky feel. Laptop keys are so light and thin and clickable. I wish I had a keyboard like that.
> 
> Man Im weird.


I know right? I especially like the feel of the keys on MBPs
if you hate chunky keys, apple and logitech have standalone keyboards without the chunkiness


----------



## Lissyu (Jun 30, 2012)

Just finished re-watching Silence of the Lambs. I can't stop thinking about that damn lotion scene with Buffalo Bill.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

reminence with me here remember waaaaayyy back 32 years when we sat before lunch waiting on our top roman and get it just in time to watch little bear.
those were great pillows and then it was a hanger around the hook of your toes and wellers telling you to taste burning mints bcus it tastes like waffles.
oh then think you got to chop off your hands that are looking like a sack of soup in a wrinkled plastic jacket like a hypocritic screw sun bathing getting tans then hopping out the wall. saying it needs a


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

"vacation I've got to much stress in my waist"
I tell ya ever since they pushed me off the plane karmas been a ***** for that passenger attendent


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> I especially like the feel of the keys on MBPs


Ditto


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is going to be a long day. :sigh


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

welcome back stranger!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Note to self: Do not promise to do something if it's going to be impossible to fulfill.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Im going to wake up at sparrows fart tomorrow morning and walk around with my camera!! About time I got it out again.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

post the pics please.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy crap on a stick. Worst coding mistake ever. And it took me way too long to figure out. Seriously...how did I overlook that? I think I'm getting a little lazy.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That ironic moment when you can't focus on reading the ADHD chapter in your textbook x]


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

It's that time of year where gaining weight starts to become far too easy and it lasts all the way to about March.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I want a freaking burger right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I want a freaking burger right now.


I just had a burger. I didn't realize just how many calories are in one! :doh


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just had a burger. I didn't realize just how many calories are in one! :doh


Wendy's Mushroom Melt rules, just way over priced.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so glad that's over. I'm not built to move heavy things up and down stairs. And yet, I get to do it again next weekend. I (sometimes) wish I wasn't the only brother to 3 sisters.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just did something really pathetic, instead of going out and facing my neighbors to throw out the trash, I instead placed it outside my window so I can do it later.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So....I joined OkCupid last night. I think that was a bad idea. I don't think I should have done this. >.<


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Not sure what I really want to say but I have that feeling of wanting to talk to someone at the moment


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Another warm day in Cali..................


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think donuts should have no gap in the middle, we have all been conned by zany marketing making us think it's better when were just getting less. I want my hole filled.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> I want my hole filled.


:shock


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> So....I joined OkCupid last night. I think that was a bad idea. I don't think I should have done this. >.<


Did you turn 19 recently? I swear just the other day you were 18.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Did you turn 19 recently? Now you can do me.


whoa :eek. Dude, you're coming on a little too strong there...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

TwelveKeyz... :wife


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> whoa :eek. Dude, you're coming on a little too strong there...


:lol I actually thought I wrote that when I saw it lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Did you turn 19 recently? I swear just the other day you were 18.


I turned 19 in March. 



Twelve Keyz said:


> whoa :eek. Dude, you're coming on a little too strong there...


Not cool. :no:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> whoa :eek. Dude, you're coming on a little too strong there...


:spit
You almost destroyed my keyboard...:x


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Bloop


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Out of the 23 guys that message you in 30 minutes on an online dating site, only 1 is doable. And you're not even sure about that.


What does this say about dating sites?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I _finally_ finished replying to all my PMs. Yes, all 3 of them.

I feel so accomplished.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> I think donuts should have no gap in the middle, we have all been conned by zany marketing making us think it's better when were just getting less. I want my hole filled.


I agree and so does Mitch Hedberg, on that general topic.

Kit-Kat's have the word "Kit-Kat" imprinted into the chocolate bar...that robs you of chocolate! That is a clever chocolate-saving technique. 
I'll go down to the factory, "You guys owe me some letters."


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Close to being fed up with SAS!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate when you lose access to music on youtube because someone has deleted their account. It's one thing when it happens for copyright reasons, annoying, but it makes sense. Otherwise you log on hoping for a track & can no longer find it


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

calichick said:


> Out of the 23 guys that message you in 30 minutes on an online dating site, only 1 is doable. And you're not even sure about that.
> 
> What does this say about dating sites?


That most of the guys are horny and desperate but most of the women have high standards?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmmm...pie.

oh hey, look at that squirrel!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That most of the guys are horny and desperate


Welp, that's just another reason not to join a dating website I guess. Not that there's anything wrong with desperateness. Well, it can be bad sometimes. This guy on there gave me his phone number. :um Going on that website made me feel really weird. Heh.  I don't think dating websites are for me. It's actually kind of scary in a way. :afr


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Welp, that's just another reason not to join a dating website I guess. Not that there's anything wrong with desperateness. Well, it can be bad sometimes. This guy on there gave me his phone number. :um Going on that website made me feel really weird. Heh.  I don't think dating websites are for me. It's actually kind of scary in a way. :afr


Actually that's the main reason to join dating websites. All I gotta do is get like a six pack by the time I'm 18 and BOOM I'll be in business...

...God I hope so.

Probably won't be that good if you're actually looking to date.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> Out of the 23 guys that message you in 30 minutes on an online dating site, only 1 is doable. And you're not even sure about that.
> 
> What does this say about dating sites?


I heard somewhere that women deem 80% of men on dating sites below average.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm hungry but broke


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I heard somewhere that women deem 80% of men on dating sites below average.


I calculated my percentage awhile ago and it was something like 2 out of 40 so 5% doable.

95% take 1 glance and delete and/or block depending on how much they harass you.

This is not even factoring in high standards or anything related to a job and/or personality.

Just basic necessities in terms of physicality. Non ogre looking, I won't be able to see the top of his head. Things like that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Actually that's the main reason to join dating websites. All I gotta do is get like a six pack by the time I'm 18 and BOOM I'll be in business...
> 
> ...God I hope so.
> 
> Probably won't be that good if you're actually looking to date.


I guess you're right. I know nothing about dating websites. :um I would be horrible at talking to guys on there and I need to initiate.

Haha. :lol Well, you have three years ahead of you. That's enough time.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> I calculated my percentage awhile ago and it was something like 2 out of 40 so 5% doable.
> 
> 95% take 1 glance and delete and/or block depending on how much they harass you.
> 
> ...


 You are such an awesome person. God broke the mold when, seriously.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> I calculated my percentage awhile ago and it was something like 2 out of 40 so 5% doable.
> 
> 95% take 1 glance and delete and/or block depending on how much they harass you.
> 
> ...


Just curious, how can you verify their height? I would imagine a lot of guys lie about it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What ever happened to pita? She was such a hip and happening poster :blank Did her dial-up connection come unplugged? Did she get lost in the maze that is the interwebs? Inquiring minds must know.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Stalkin me?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

huh said:


> What ever happened to pita? She was such a hip and happening poster :blank Did her dial-up connection come unplugged? Did she get lost in the maze that is the interwebs? Inquiring minds must know.


Guess who's back...back again? :yes


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

huh said:


> What ever happened to pita? She was such a hip and happening poster :blank Did her dial-up connection come unplugged? Did she get lost in the maze that is the interwebs? Inquiring minds must know.


We need a "Where Are They Now?" section


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

falling down said:


> You are such an awesome person. God broke the mold when, seriously.


Aw thanks sweetie.



ManOfFewWords said:


> Just curious, how can you verify their height? I would imagine a lot of guys lie about it.


You can usually tell if they're tall or not from the picture. Something about the proportions of their body and their torso and such give away what height range they're in.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yuck!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I will say though, that while most of the men there are not that good looking, there are the handful that are like w.t.f are you doing here?

And it's not even the fake guys who are doing some kind of social experiment and put up Brad Pitt look alike photos lol......these men who are really handsome and write a few paragraphs in their profile, and you chalk it up to their shyness why they are on dating sites in the first place. <>

And a lot of them are really nice too. You get your occasional douche bag of course who wants a BJ in less than 5 minutes, but others are the kind as, I would really date you if I would ever meet someone offline.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm....I'm wondering if I should have said that.

Nah, **** it. :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just killed a teeny tiny little centipede in the bathroom (I think that's what it was, anyway). Are some of them just really small like that, or was it merely a young one that would've eventually grown into a giant huge scary monstrous nightmarish hell beast? I've never actually encountered a large one before, thankfully, but I've seen pictures, and the idea of meeting one terrifies me. This is the second miniature one I've seen in the last few days (or maybe it was the same one), and I'm starting to get a little apprehensive . . . :afr


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i dont care about people anymore because no one cares about me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> Hmmm....I'm wondering if I should have said that.
> 
> Nah, **** it. :lol


Yes, you should have. So don't worry about it


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Elad said:


> Words with friends should be renamed words with ****ing cheaters who take forever, seriously.
> 
> and on that note, I need a new opponent.


*ahem* I don't cheat and I have been asleep. That is all.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Being a guy you will get f*** more often then you will f*** and there is no way around it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Just killed a teeny tiny little centipede in the bathroom (I think that's what it was, anyway). Are some of them just really small like that, or was it merely a young one that would've eventually grown into a giant huge scary monstrous nightmarish hell beast? I've never actually encountered a large one before, thankfully, but I've seen pictures, and the idea of meeting one terrifies me. This is the second miniature one I've seen in the last few days (or maybe it was the same one), and I'm starting to get a little apprehensive . . . :afr


I feel your centipede dread. Just yesterday I was just browsing the internet when this thing slithers up the wall. It's like 2 inches long and all these legs coming out from the side. It looked part spider and part centipede. My mom had to kill it because there's no way in hell I'm going near that thing.

And then today ther was this spider that showed up next to me and when I got my shoe ready, IT FREAKING JUMPED. It showed up again and I think I got it this time but I can't be sure...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Man, going out sure beats staying in my room on the internet. I went out tonight for a change, because that never happens. I wore my secret weapon top. Every girl should have one of these tops....mines is a halter, mid low cut, not tight, but drapey, makes my boobs look fantastic while also showing off my tan, my arms and my neck. This and jeans and my most expensive black satin bra. You just need to look good when you're feeling like nothing fun is happening in your life. All these guys were stopping to stare at me. I couldn't be bothered with this as I'm not really in the mood to pick up guys (just to have them pay attention to me), as I cannot stop thinking about my boss. 

But nothing is moving with this situation. Like he's always staring at me and following me around, but he's too much of a p*ssy to act on it because he's married with kids and all the crap. I'm not sure what to do next. Maybe I should just move on from this *trying to be* office romance. I'm doing everything in my power to give this guy a major b**er and I know he wants me but he's just not man enough to admit that haha. I just really wanted to get with him because he's in this power position. All these guys that I normally meet are attractive and everything but I don't see that same rush if I see myself with them. It's just an everyday couple, kind of boring, no older/younger relationship, rich/not so rich dynamic. lol. I don't know what to do next.

1) Get with someone my own age
2) Get with someone who isn't married
3) Get with someone who I can have a real relationship with
4) Get with someone who I don't work with
5) Leave the house more and solve all my problems.

This would be a smart choice. I never realized how many men were actually OUT there. Like, as I was driving home from work, I was looking over in the opposite lane, and EVERY single car only had a man in it. I was literally trying to search for any females, but no all men. And today, all these tall men. There are SO many men out there but dwindling in my room isn't going to make me see that. *sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh life is so hard. I just want to take a night job as a bartender and get hit on by endless amounts of guys. That'll never happen. I'm too damn shy.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> Man, going out sure beats staying in my room on the internet. I went out tonight for a change, because that never happens. I wore my secret weapon top. Every girl should have one of these tops....mines is a halter, mid low cut, not tight, but drapey, makes my boobs look fantastic while also showing off my tan, my arms and my neck. This and jeans and my most expensive black satin bra. You just need to look good when you're feeling like nothing fun is happening in your life. All these guys were stopping to stare at me. I couldn't be bothered with this as I'm not really in the mood to pick up guys (just to have them pay attention to me), as I cannot stop thinking about my boss.
> 
> But nothing is moving with this situation. Like he's always staring at me and following me around, but he's too much of a p*ssy to act on it because he's married with kids and all the crap. I'm not sure what to do next. Maybe I should just move on from this *trying to be* office romance. I'm doing everything in my power to give this guy a major b**er and I know he wants me but he's just not man enough to admit that haha. I just really wanted to get with him because he's in this power position. All these guys that I normally meet are attractive and everything but I don't see that same rush if I see myself with them. It's just an everyday couple, kind of boring, no older/younger relationship, rich/not so rich dynamic. lol. I don't know what to do next.
> 
> ...


I think it's not about the boss being a man, he's smart and probably is loyal to his wife. Maybe you may tempt him, but he's probably just not going to take a chance on someone who just sees it as entertainment for themselves. I think you should be more considerate and stop being so chaotic and consider the lives and feelings of other people. Though I probably won't change your mind, you don't seem to care for the advice of others.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so lucky.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of hurt await me, but so does a lot of entertainment and fun, without the hurt that await me I will not get to experiment this joy, bring me the pain so that I can get enjoyment.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if the people i meet up with read my posts. (I read their's)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hate my car ~_~


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nirvana is the best band that has ever existed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

What the hell have I gotten myself into?! Maybe I should have stayed in my comfort zone where I clearly belong.... I am starting to think my brain just isn't wired this way.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, Seattle really needs to fix the I-5. It goes from 4 lanes to 2 lanes each way in the middle of Downtown. It takes hours just to get through which is why I sometimes take the 420 on the Eastside instead.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> What the hell have I gotten myself into?! Maybe I should have stayed in my comfort zone where I clearly belong.... I am starting to think my brain just isn't wired this way.


Okay.. If giving that ring gives you this much pressuress... I free you of engagement

:teeth

(Sorry again, I am a terrible teaser :b )


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Okay.. If giving that ring gives you this much pressuress... I free you of engagement
> 
> :teeth
> 
> (Sorry again, I am a terrible teaser :b )


My problem is so much more serious than that......


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My problem is so much more serious than that......


Hope you'll find a solution.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Not every problem can be solved by how much of a f*** you dont give.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> I think it's not about the boss being a man, he's smart and probably is loyal to his wife. Maybe you may tempt him, but he's probably just not going to take a chance on someone who just sees it as entertainment for themselves. I think you should be more considerate and stop being so chaotic and consider the lives and feelings of other people. Though I probably won't change your mind, you don't seem to care for the advice of others.


What is being so chaotic? Lmfao. He is the one sending me an overwhelming number of signals, and doesn't follow through in them. This is called acting like a p****.

It's to the point where I avoid him because he makes me feel so awkward.

I just want him to come clean. Here's what I'm thinking: he doesn't know that I'm interested. I tend to run away whenever he comes near and keep convos really short. He doesn't want to get slapped with a sexual harassment lawsuit if I don't reciprocate....i just wish he knew that I'm pretty much willing to have sex with him if he asked. Lol. But that isn't really communicated in my actions.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> Man, going out sure beats staying in my room on the internet. I went out tonight for a change, because that never happens.  I wore my secret weapon top. Every girl should have one of these tops....mines is a halter, mid low cut, not tight, but drapey, makes my boobs look fantastic while also showing off my tan, my arms and my neck. This and jeans and my most expensive black satin bra. You just need to look good when you're feeling like nothing fun is happening in your life. All these guys were stopping to stare at me. I couldn't be bothered with this as I'm not really in the mood to pick up guys (just to have them pay attention to me), as I cannot stop thinking about my boss.
> 
> But nothing is moving with this situation. Like he's always staring at me and following me around, but he's too much of a p*ssy to act on it because he's married with kids and all the crap. I'm not sure what to do next. Maybe I should just move on from this *trying to be* office romance. I'm doing everything in my power to give this guy a major b**er and I know he wants me but he's just not man enough to admit that haha. I just really wanted to get with him because he's in this power position. All these guys that I normally meet are attractive and everything but I don't see that same rush if I see myself with them. It's just an everyday couple, kind of boring, no older/younger relationship, rich/not so rich dynamic. lol. I don't know what to do next.
> 
> ...





calichick said:


> What is being so chaotic? Lmfao. He is the one sending me an overwhelming number of signals, and doesn't follow through in them. This is called acting like a p****.
> 
> It's to the point where I avoid him because he makes me feel so awkward.
> 
> I just want him to come clean. Here's what I'm thinking: he doesn't know that I'm interested. I tend to run away whenever he comes near and keep convos really short. He doesn't want to get slapped with a sexual harassment lawsuit if I don't reciprocate....i just wish he knew that I'm pretty much willing to have sex with him if he asked. Lol. But that isn't really communicated in my actions.


I'm just trying to figure out how you're still allowed to post on this site saying the many things that you do, that's my random thought of the day.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

falling down said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how you're still allowed to post on this site saying the many things that you do, that's my random thought of the day.


Wanting to sleep with your boss isn't against the rules :facepalm

I've never been banned either which is a lot more than most people can say. Rofl


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> Wanting to sleep with your boss isn't against the rules :facepalm
> 
> I've never been banned either which is a lot more than most people can say. Rofl


Your inner beauty is so wonderful.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll fly to london again in november. This time, i'm gonna lie in bed for a whole month. I swear, i'm gonna do absolutely nothing! Beats having no privacy at all 24/7 in the military.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Yes, you should have. So don't worry about it


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> What is being so chaotic? Lmfao. He is the one sending me an overwhelming number of signals, and doesn't follow through in them. This is called acting like a p****.
> 
> It's to the point where I avoid him because he makes me feel so awkward.
> 
> I just want him to come clean. Here's what I'm thinking: he doesn't know that I'm interested. I tend to run away whenever he comes near and keep convos really short. He doesn't want to get slapped with a sexual harassment lawsuit if I don't reciprocate....i just wish he knew that I'm pretty much willing to have sex with him if he asked. Lol. But that isn't really communicated in my actions.


Are you sure it's not a miscommunication? What Signals does he send you?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Are you sure it's not a miscommunication? What Signals does he send you?


It's not a miscommunication, trust me. I don't think that all married men are after me lol but HE is 110% without a doubt.

All the most obvious signals

1) staring at me (he's not even discreet about it). He stares at EVERY part of me from my face to my chest to my *** to my legs. Sometimes he just stands there to stare. When he is talking to other females at my work, he is always looking at me.
2) whenever I get up from my desk, he follows me. I have to walk past his desk, so every time I hear him following I think like damn it, awkwardness to follow.
3) He compliments me; he sends me messages.

He has kids though, so this may be difficult. He never talks about his wife though which makes me believe it is possible. I don't think I even recognize a wedding ring :shrug. I will look


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> It's not a miscommunication, trust me. I don't think that all married men are after me lol but HE is 110% without a doubt.
> 
> All the most obvious signals
> 
> ...


Well alright well, I see. Then if he does have a wife, he needs to shape up.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I imagine that when he's sleeping with his wife (which doesn't happen often from what I can gather), he thinks about me.

I hope I'm giving his wife a lot of extra lovin these days :lol

Someone should be getting some after all.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

And this is why I am the verge of hurting people.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think calichick could be a troll


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I think calichick could be a troll


No I seriously believe she's that mentally ill, I've seen people like her before. I believe she's genuine.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> I think calichick could be a troll


No, I've just watched 1 too many episodes of Married with Children where Al Bundy sees a hot girl and gets all horny with his wife, but imagines the other girl all the while.

This happens with men without a doubt. They don't care who the hole belongs to, it's just the imagination which counts :lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> No, I've just watched 1 too many episodes of Married with Children where Al Bundy sees a hot girl and gets all horny with his wife, but imagines the other girl all the while.
> 
> This happens with men without a doubt. They don't care who the hole belongs to, it's just the imagination which counts :lol


Good God you need a LOT of help. :blank


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> No, I've just watched 1 too many episodes of Married with Children where Al Bundy sees a hot girl and gets all horny with his wife, but imagines the other girl all the while.
> 
> This happens with men without a doubt. They don't care who the hole belongs to, it's just the imagination which counts :lol


Not all men are this way, maybe we are a minority, but we take pleasure in knowing the person that the other person genuinely cares for us. Not all of us are ruled by desire, some of us want something beyond just sex.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Not all men are this way, maybe we are a minority, but we take pleasure in knowing the person that the other person genuinely cares for us. Not all of us are ruled by desire, some of us want something beyond just sex.


I agree. Not all men are cheaters, jerks etc.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I agree. Not all men are cheaters, jerks etc.


Though I can see someone being attracted to someone who's already taken, but I believe I have enough self restraint to respect the relationship of others.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> some of us want something beyond just sex.


I lol'ed


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> I lol'ed


When you're lonely and feel like no one can understand you, you wish you had one special person who didn't just want something out of you, and just care for you. Though I can see why you would believe otherwise, I just wish to be understood.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> When you're lonely and feel like no one can understand you, you wish you had one special person who didn't just want something out of you, and just care for you. Though I can see why you would believe otherwise, I just wish to be understood.


I'm going to give you a sum of what men want:

A kind-hearted (i.e. beautiful and attractive) woman who will love them (i.e stroke their ego) unconditionally (i.e support them financially and not lose respect for them if they get fired or don't make a lot of money).

Come on, not too hard to gauge. :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

calichick said:


> I'm going to give you a sum of what men want:
> 
> A kind-hearted (i.e. beautiful and attractive) woman who will love them (i.e stroke their ego) unconditionally (i.e support them financially and not lose respect for them if they get fired or don't make a lot of money).
> 
> Come on, not too hard to gauge. :lol


Yea, well, not all men are like that I'm sure. That's generalizing way too much. :um


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> When you're lonely and feel like no one can understand you, you wish you had one special person who didn't just want something out of you, and just care for you. Though I can see why you would believe otherwise, I just wish to be understood.


You'll have to forgive her, she's likely only surrounded by douchebags, wannabe porn actors, underwear models and people nursing inheritances night and day. To her her thoughts are normal. The fact that she's itching to be taken into a bathroom to get banged over a toilet bowl in a stall by her boss who is married with children should be a lot more concerning than the fact that she has decided that taking life lessons from the tv show Married With Children is perfectly acceptable and sane even though she wouldn't screw someone as "ogre-ish" looking as Al Bundy.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> I'm going to give you a sum of what men want:
> 
> A kind-hearted (i.e. beautiful and attractive) woman who will love them (i.e stroke their ego) unconditionally (i.e support them financially and not lose respect for them if they get fired or don't make a lot of money).
> 
> Come on, not too hard to gauge. :lol


Well yes I would like that person to be kind, who would want someone to be entirely rude and unreasonable? Beautiful and attractive? Not everyone wants extremely attractive women, there's nothing wrong with liking women who are attractive at a normal standard, though if their mental capacity and ideals, and share similar interests would probably overshadow looks. Well in a way caring for someone when they need you most is a good thing right? Having a woman help you financially is bad? What happened to both males and females being equal? But in general I'm a person who only cares for the bare necessities of life, if I don't really need it then I pretty much have no need to work any harder for it. Beyond Shelter, Food&Water, I really wouldn't care for making any more money unless I felt my present living conditions were not that good.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

falling down said:


> You'll have to forgive her, she's likely only surrounded by douchebags, wannabe porn actors, underwear models and people nursing inheritances night and day. To her her thoughts are normal. The fact that she's itching to be taken into a bathroom to get banged over a toilet bowl in a stall by her boss who is married with children should be a lot more concerning than the fact that she has decided that taking life lessons from the tv show Married With Children is perfectly acceptable and sane even though she wouldn't screw someone as "ogre-ish" looking as Al Bundy.


It's not against the rules on here to pretend to be someone you aren't. Which is why he/she hasn't got the ban hammer yet.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> It's not against the rules on here to pretend to be someone you aren't. Which is why he/she hasn't got the ban hammer yet.


You might be on to something there.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

falling down said:


> You'll have to forgive her, she's likely only surrounded by douchebags, wannabe porn actors, underwear models and people nursing inheritances night and day. To her her thoughts are normal. The fact that she's itching to be taken into a bathroom to get banged over a toilet bowl in a stall by her boss who is married with children should be a lot more concerning than the fact that she has decided that taking life lessons from the tv show Married With Children is perfectly acceptable and sane even though she wouldn't screw someone as "ogre-ish" looking as Al Bundy.


Married with children is a fiercely underrated dramatization of typical American life.

People, how many spouses are stuck in unhappy marriages, but stay because of the children?

How many wives are stuck in unhappy relationships and wish their husband was something more?

I can count 3 couples in my own life off the top of my head.

Marriage just becomes a bore when working and children come into play. Everything is routine and you can't see the end in sight. And I emphasize this next point, especially * when sex gets to lacking. And this is when the husband strays, wife gets depressed, etc.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I need to end this now.....


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

no love for the lost and hopeless.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

calichick said:


> Married with children is a fiercely underrated dramatization of typical American life.
> 
> People, how many spouses are stuck in unhappy marriages, but stay because of the children?
> 
> ...


So basically your point is that America is not Mayberry?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

My right nut hurts.....


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I find cognitive psychology to be dull.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> It's not against the rules on here to pretend to be someone you aren't. Which is why he/she hasn't got the ban hammer yet.


:yes


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> Married with children is a fiercely underrated dramatization of typical American life.
> 
> People, how many spouses are stuck in unhappy marriages, but stay because of the children?
> 
> ...


Man, you really are a little girl aren't you? When did you start watching Married with Children, when you were a fetus? I remember watching it growing up, it was a sitcom, not a slice of life reality show. It was written for laughs. None of it was real, none if it really dealt with anything in reality. It was basically a show about a low income family that does a bunch of dumb outlandish crap to draw attention, viewership and laughs. Peggy Bundy was written as a former popular high school girl, lazy arse housewife who would have been deemed unfit to parent a gerbil. Al Bundy was written as the cool, jock high school athlete that went on to become a go nowhere regular working class guy who sold shoes. Kelly and Bud were written to be f'd up teenagers because they were chips off the block of stupidity that were high school populars Peggy and Al. To top it all off, they lived in Chicago.

I really don't see the association you're trying to make. Anything can become routine and boring if you let it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why do I keep buying these mixed vegetables when I always end up picking out the carrots?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

my eyebrows need waxed badly...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Im pretty sure Im the last person on earth to have seen the avengers :b


I still haven't seen it despite already having been downloaded on my computer :teeth

Learned about a new hockey team today. Go Ice Wolves!.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I paid $6.49, before tax, for a 750ml jar of Nutella...judge me all you want for that, I'm the one who has a full jar of Nutella.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It be awesome if for one day i didn't have to make the first move ^^


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

bing


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

falling down said:


> *None of it was real, none if it really dealt with anything in reality.*


No, no none of it dealt with reality at all.

No 15 year old teenage nerds are constantly touching themselves to a poster of a hot model on their wall but will remain virgins for another decade.
No dumb blondes are using their looks to get ahead in life
No 40 something year old middle aged men go to strip clubs and most of all are NEVER tempted into breaking their vows when some hot chick comes along
No married wives sit at home and watch Oprah and nag their husbands. 
No married couples are ever lacking sex lives.
No families ever quarrel about money and think their neighbors have lives 10x better than them, when in reality their neighbors are just as f**** up as them.

*Never*.

In reality, all couples are so happy and all families sit around the table every day and talk about how much they love each other to the tune of _We are Family, I got all my sisters and brothers with me_.

JOY TO THE WORLD

....

this is what we call delusional thinking. Married with children was a SATIRE of REALITY. Sure the actual script was hugely overdramatized and fictionalized, but the solid basis of the family and characters was based on the American concept of marriage.

No, no because in actual reality, when the 40 year old is banging his 20 year old secretary, that sh*t would be slid under the rug, and the moment he comes home he would tell his wife he loves her. On the DL. Ya know

And the nagging wife would actually be dedicated 250% to her children so most everything would slide right past her head in her own ignorant and blind love of keeping her family together.

And the children would be blinded from the reality of their parent's sexless marriage, because parents are not supposed to tell kids the truth.

For fear, of screwing them up psychologically.

When in reality, just the parents facade of happiness screws them over more than anything because then they expect perfection and turn into obsessive compulsive maniacs who, after their parents get divorced, try to compensate for this "blemish" in their lives by doing anything possible.

.....

No, lets go back to joy to the world. I like that better too. :clap






Lets all celebrate, marriage is so happy!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

haha I fear for the children of divorces.

I do, just talking to a lot of them, they seem to still think that divorce is evil and it matters one cent in this world.

It is funny to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

calichick said:


> haha I fear for the children of divorces.
> 
> I do, just talking to a lot of them, they seem to still think that divorce is evil and it matters one cent in this world.
> 
> It is funny to me.


Yeah watching your parents split up and in some cases hate eachother as you are juggled from one to the other on alternate weekends isn't so bad after-all, I mean, what are they complaining about!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah watching your parents split up and in some cases hate eachother as you are juggled from one to the other on alternate weekends isn't so bad after-all, I mean, what are they complaining about!


You might as well be talking to a brick wall...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

the cheat said:


> You might as well be talking to a brick wall...


haha i know, sad really.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> No, no none of it dealt with reality at all.
> 
> No 15 year old teenage nerds are constantly touching themselves to a poster of a hot model on their wall but will remain virgins for another decade.
> No dumb blondes are using their looks to get ahead in life
> ...


wtf

No one is doubting whether any of that actually happens because I guess it does, but Married with Children was a tv show created for comedic purposes where satire was turned up large. I'm not sure wtf kind of point you're trying to make because you keep redirecting the topic. Fact is not all men are dreaming of other women when they are having sex with their wives and not all men are miserable in their family life and dreaming of you.

Earlier you said this,


calichick said:


> No, I've just watched 1 too many episodes of Married with Children where Al Bundy sees a hot girl and gets all horny with his wife, but imagines the other girl all the while.
> 
> This happens with men without a doubt. They don't care who the hole belongs to, it's just the imagination which counts :lol


Did your boss marry a perceived to be ugly by you woman? Does your boss tell you he's unhappy in his marriage? Your so full of yourself you probably think every song is about you.

One thing is obvious, you must have come from a bad home that either lacked good parenting or parents parted in divorce. Were your parents Al and Peggy Bundy?

I think you need to turn the tv off and check back into reality. Like seriously.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Trolling in the random thoughts thread...lol that's just desperate.

In other news, the **** did this chat feature come from?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

making love til the cows come home


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah watching your parents split up and in some cases hate eachother as you are juggled from one to the other on alternate weekends isn't so bad after-all, I mean, what are they complaining about!


Meh, I'm more talking about the fact that they think divorce actually has meaning. Lol. At least the ones I talk to try to make it into something sad and depressing, like jeez, enough with the sob stories already.

Everyone's lives suck, get over it. Haha

Divorced children usually turn into adult babies thinking the world owes them something...no no best yet, "God" owes them something. Psh. As if.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

falling down said:


> Did your boss marry a perceived to be ugly by you woman?


Yes. I think she's dull and average and boring. Whats your point?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think you made his point for him.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh and falling down:

Of course he's happy in his marriage with Mrs. Average, why the hell else would he be creeping on me?

Emerson said once: "Every hero becomes a bore at last"

I tend to believe this happens sooner than later in some cases.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

au Lait said:


> In other news, the **** did this chat feature come from?


You're just noticing that? You didn't hear anyone throwing their temper tantrums over the fact that they don't get to have avatars anymore?


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)

Rain, rain, go away..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

golden gaytimes are awesome.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Goodnight SAS


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to go to Kentucky Fried Chicken for lunch tomorrow


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Got to put clothes in the laundry tomorrow....might as well. I need to brainstorm what I need to do.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Staying up again... Waiting for her to text me back, I know she is with him again. EDIT: She texted me back, now I am just waiting for the bad news. She says she has to shower first before tells me. I guess it's wash off the shame.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I was supposed to shave, shower, and then head to sleep. However, shaving took quite a bit longer than expected. Nicked myself pretty bad. 

Oh, did I mention that I'm not talking about my face? Ow...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's October now......


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Found what I want for Christmas


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

missingno said:


> Found what I want for Christmas


I'm in love :love


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^^ I wouldn't be putting my finger in like that. You don't know where that machine has been. :shock


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

"Yikes."

That is all.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> ^^ I wouldn't be putting my finger in like that.


I wouldn't put ANYTHING in that! I what if it jams or malfunctions?? :afr


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

First day of college went better than I expected.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I’ve stumbled through this life
A shadow of who I really am
(You gave me your hand)
You turned on all the lights inside me
I’ll never turn away from you again
And here inside I’ll never change

We can last forever
Please stay


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> Yes. I think she's dull and average and boring. Whats your point?





AussiePea said:


> I think you made his point for him.


:clap



calichick said:


> Oh and falling down:
> 
> Of course he's happy in his marriage with Mrs. Average, why the hell else would he be creeping on me?
> 
> ...


Did you ever think he's just flirting with you because he can? (if in fact it's even true that he's flirting with you)
How many guys do you know that don't want to interact with beautiful girls, especially if there eating it up with a spoon? (like you are apparently)

If you were as intellectual or intelligent as you think you are you would have figured out a way to make yourself rich or financially comfortable rather than have to be on the lookout for your very own Ashton Kutcher to improve your lifestyle for you. Go earn your own riches.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You're just noticing that? You didn't hear anyone throwing their temper tantrums over the fact that they don't get to have avatars anymore?


Nope, didn't hear a thing about it. I'm not on SAS 24/7. Sometimes I do things that don't involve the internet. :b

SAS what is happening to you? I feel like I'm on FB now or something.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't want to eat at that buffet today. I know I'm going to pig out as usual...must control self...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> First day of college went better than I expected.


Glad to hear. 

It feels weird with none of my sisters living here anymore. :um I actually quite like this.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why is my body so physically worn out?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I have 58 tabs open. There's too much on the internet.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Summer is finally over .


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Neutron star.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mmmm, had a bowl of Cream of Rice for lunch. It's been at least 2 years or more since I've had that, I miss it. It used to be my go-to meal if I didn't know what else to eat. Happy I finally have some again! The simple pleasures of life....


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

falling down said:


> :clap
> 
> Did you ever think he's just flirting with you because he can? (if in fact it's even true that he's flirting with you)
> How many guys do you know that don't want to interact with beautiful girls, especially if there eating it up with a spoon? (like you are apparently)


He's flirting with me because he's a man.

And sooner or later, his self restraint is gonna POP.

Men have a certain level of discipline until their testosterone levels get overwhelmingly high and cause them to make _reckless_ decisions.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

calichick said:


> He's flirting with me because he's a man.
> 
> And sooner or later, his self restraint is gonna POP.
> 
> Men have a certain level of discipline until their testosterone levels get overwhelmingly high and cause them to make _reckless_ decisions.


I don't think that is scientifically possible. Men's testosterone goes down as we age( unless of course is if your boss is really young). So unless he is taking steroids or testosterone therapy I dont think its like that.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> I don't think that is scientifically possible. Men's testosterone goes down as we age( unless of course is if your boss is really young). So unless he is taking steroids or testosterone therapy I dont think its like that.


lol @ you thinking men just go dysfunctional past 20.

hahaha. Men are very ripe in their 30s to 40s, their testosterone levels may not be the same as when they were teenagers or 20 year olds, but a combination of healthy and overactive lifestyle (executives) will get their hormones PUMPING and their blood rushing. The workplace is a single gal's stomping ground after all.

And you can automatically tell how much sex a man is getting at home.

And trust me, it's not a lot. So I am counting on his desire for sex to cloud his judgment.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG it's October already?? Only hit me now. Wow, September was a fast month...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Speaking of which, did anyone wake Greenday? *groans from the room*


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Speaking of which, did anyone wake Greenday? *groans from the room*


Lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You think you learn how to defend people by saving people? no you learn it by beating the $%?& out of people.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Stop feeding the troll.


Congrats, you just successfully accomplished

1) bumping this topic back up
2) drawing 2x more readers to my post above yours
3) adding to my reputation on this site
4) adding to my enormously large ego

Just for you, you get this pic. Hope you like it. 









Thank you.

Should be happy I've even gracing your presence/talking to you. lol (which I wasn't in the first place)


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Speaking of which, did anyone wake Greenday? *groans from the room*


Ha, i walked right into that one i guess :kma


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

calichick said:


> Blah blah blah...


Thank you for talking to me. I'm not rich and I don't want to have sex with you, so the fact that you are talking to me is one of my greatest accomplishments.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Was I the only one who use to put glue on the hand and peel it off after its dry, as a kid? Theres a glue bottle by me.... and I just had to do it. Lol giving into childish urges.

This is such a fun thread. I have so many random/weird things to post. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> Was I the only one who use to put glue on the hand and peel it off after its dry, as a kid? Theres a glue bottle by me.... and I just had to do it. Lol giving into childish urges.
> 
> This is such a fun thread. I have so many random/weird things to post. :b


Ruh roh, I've been triggered.....

STATIONARY CUPBOARD WHERE ART THOU!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Ruh roh, I've been triggered.....
> 
> STATIONARY CUPBOARD WHERE ART THOU!


Hahaha, yesss.. join me!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Thank you for talking to me. I'm not rich and I don't want to have sex with you, so the fact that you are talking to me is one of my greatest accomplishments.


:lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Was I the only one who use to put glue on the hand and peel it off after its dry, as a kid? Theres a glue bottle by me.... and I just had to do it. Lol giving into childish urges.
> 
> This is such a fun thread. I have so many random/weird things to post. :b


I loved doing that. I don't remember the last time I did that but it was probably a few years ago or more.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Daaaaa bears.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Daaaaa bears.


Boooooo


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Boooooo


:lol

Da bears, much better then Cowboys, always will be


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :lol
> 
> Da bears, much better then Cowboys, always will be


I...can't talk to you right now :mum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> I...can't talk to you right now :mum


Touch down baby.. touch down.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> If I was a werewolf and I had the focus and wherewithal for at least wearing headphones, I'd listen to Ozzy's Bark at the Moon on loop. ...or Godsmack's Moon Baby.


I would add Thriller by Michael Jackson to that list.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I would add Thriller by Michael Jackson to that list.


Or Killing Moon by Echo and the Bunnymen.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

At work a lady asked for like 10 extra bags. People abuse the system and treat us like we're a free gift bag service, so we recently adopted a 2 extra bags per person rule. Of course she lost her **** when I informed her of that. 

She spent a lot of time arguing with me. Getting rude and demanding. Finally I told her to go buy some gift bags from the drug store like the rest of us. I probably shouldn't have said that, but I just don't understand people who exhibit such a forceful sense of entitlement. When someone one tells me "I'm sorry but that's store policy.." I accept it and move on with my life.

After much *****ing and moaning, she even threatened to return everything and buy it all separately (I assume she thought I would somehow forget who I was ringing up between transactions and give her a new bag each time..). Eventually a senior coworker gave me the go-ahead to give her one extra bag. I hate rewarding childish behavior like that, but w/e.

So congrats, crazy bag obsessed lady. You got 3 extra bags instead of 2. I hope you feel real good about your life right now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I quit you, Tony Romo. You're dead to me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No Mr Evo X, I will not race you in the middle of the city during the day, you twit.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

So apparently a family friend wanted to have me over for dinner tonight. She called earlier while I was out and left half a dozen messages on my machine. I didn't get them until 5 minutes ago, when my phone was done recharging. I think I kinda dodged a bullet there as I've always figured her for a lousy cook. Not that she's ever cooked for me before, but she made me a roll of sushi once that had a banana in it and it seriously put me off sushi for like months. Seriously. If you're curious as to what banana sushi tastes like, I strongly urge you not to try it because _it is death_.


----------



## A3rghee029 (Aug 6, 2012)

Picking up Kittens to foster from an animal shelter tomorrow. I'm excited. but also thinking wtf did I just sign up for? Maybe some motherly responsibilities will do me some good. She said 2 weeks. better only be 2 weeks!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

who removed my comment? ^^
here is a lighter version.

You dont become a master at making money by doing charity volunteering.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm......Nadine is STILL wandering about the Atlantic?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ who is Nadine?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

calichick said:


> He's flirting with me because he's a man.
> 
> And sooner or later, his self restraint is gonna POP.
> 
> Men have a certain level of discipline until their testosterone levels get overwhelmingly high and cause them to make _reckless_ decisions.





calichick said:


> lol @ you thinking men just go dysfunctional past 20.
> 
> hahaha. Men are very ripe in their 30s to 40s, their testosterone levels may not be the same as when they were teenagers or 20 year olds, but a combination of healthy and overactive lifestyle (executives) will get their hormones PUMPING and their blood rushing. The workplace is a single gal's stomping ground after all.
> 
> ...





calichick said:


> Congrats, you just successfully accomplished
> 
> 1) bumping this topic back up
> 2) drawing 2x more readers to my post above yours
> ...


You're a real piece of work...:roll



the cheat said:


> Thank you for talking to me. I'm not rich and I don't want to have sex with you, so the fact that you are talking to me is one of my greatest accomplishments.


:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fuel numbers....that is pretty much the only thing that will be on my mind until Sunday night. Kind of scary when you are solely responsible for getting your race car to the finish line during a 6 hour endurance event being broadcasted live to 5 million people, if I stuff up, everyone knows about it...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm so glad my mother's cooking today because I'm starving.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Cheese.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Ive never know what this thread is about,

A random thought of me, feeling out of energy and confidence


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Cheese.


is awesome!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ I'm eating some right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doing three, four things at once gives me such a sense of purpose :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Must bite tongue.
> Must bite tongue.


Dude! You're going to draw blood if you're not careful! :afr :lol


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I keep having this dream where I can make love to my own mouth.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The blown skull of your five year child who played with said "pretty" gun, is not.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Can somebody tell me how to turn on spell check on your computer? Cause I dunno why it's not working it anymore.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ShadyGFX said:


> It's complicated, we spend our entire lives fixated on where the next payment is coming from and which bills we have to pay. When insted, we could just go for a walk and look at the stars without all this pressure with money and work. We start education at 3, finish at 18- mid 20's, from there we try our best to get jobs, work until the age of 60 and by the time we have enough money and spare-time, we're too old to do anything with it. Sorry about the rant, it's just something I think about


I think it's something we all think about. No need to apologize!
Life's busy for most people. Busy usually equals stressful. Stressing means not much is enjoyable or the time you have to enjoy things is cut very short. While you're doing said enjoyable things it's hard to appreciate those moments because all you can think about is how short they are and then you're back to doing something you don't want to do. Then there are those of us with SA on top of that. Whole other rant.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I keep having this dream where I can make love to my own mouth.


:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why does this mouse keep digging in my trashcan? :lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I wonder if ******** in Canada fly the Confederate flag.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I have physics pouring out of my ears at this point. Positively brimming with confidence. It feels good. I better do damn well on this midterm.

And I'll be visiting Toronto twice this month. :yay Gonna meet up with some friends. Possibly crash one of their classes. Hmmm, now that I think about it, that's probably not a good idea. But meh. Whatever. Mind's made up.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

If she has a facebook im gonna f***ing find her, and i did , hahaha.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

komorikun said:


> What sort of store do you work at?


An upscale boutique.

Idk the bags are nice, so I can understand why people want to use them as gift bags. It's just that we don't have enough to give every customer more than their fair share. I'll give them as many as they need to carry their items comfortably, but after that they need to respect the limit.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you ever been to Marshal's around Christmas time? It's sooo easy to steal from there around Christmas time, hell some of the packages have already been opened for your convenience.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ this is inappropriate - is that what you have been doing?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ this is inappropriate - is that what you have been doing?


That's inapropro.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ what does "inapropro" mean?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ what does "inapropro" mean?


A silly word for inappropriate. :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ of course


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ of course


How inapropro of you to ask that question.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

get out of mind miiiind you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

They should really make new Mr. Bean episodes. I know the actor is getting older, but he did mr. Bean at the Olympics and could always die his hair.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> I keep having this dream where I can make love to my own mouth.


Living the dream


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

falling down said:


> You're a real piece of work...:roll
> 
> :lol


wow... he/she requested a ban?
Praise the Lord












FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Living the dream


LOL


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> They should really make new Mr. Bean episodes. I know the actor is getting older, but he did mr. Bean at the Olympics and could always die his hair.












I love Mr. Bean.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey,
I just met you
and I have rabies
but frothle froth gersduklgarrfoo :twisted
let me eat your babies


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm crazy. I have to be...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I need a footrest.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just realized that there are ******** of every race. :blank


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Maaail time!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why am I so happy all of a sudden? Strange, very strange.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

F you opera mini, swype and kpn!!
;_______;

Conspiracies. Conspiracies everywhere...


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

I refuse to drink out of a chipped mug.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I accidentally wrote that someone's cooking a bog turkey tonight, instead of big.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I miss Carl


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> wow... he/she requested a ban?
> Praise the Lord


She has moved on to a better place. She's teamed up with her dynamic attorney husband to help Behave sue his orthodontist. They're quite the power trio, I hear.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> wow... he/she requested a ban?
> Praise the Lord
> 
> 
> ...


dunno... :clap:lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

went water-rafting today with the battalion. It was actually fun. I kept going on these "commando missions" by getting off the boat, underwater, and pushing the soldiers who tried to stay dry off their rubber boats.

210 days to go.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I wonder how much it'll hurt. o:


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

It's the final countdown!!! Dududuuuududududuuuuudududuuuuudududududuududundundundundundumdumdunudun!!!!!!!1!1


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Justin Trudeau should be a model not a politician.. And now that he's running for Libs leader I get to see him a lot more in the media! :clap :fall


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Justin Trudeau should be a model not a politician.. And now that he's running for Libs leader I get to see him a lot more in the media! :clap :fall


Another spoiled, power hungry douche gunning for top spot.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What if normal people aren't normal and we're all really supposed to be socially anxious?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Another spoiled, power hungry douche gunning for top spot.


Aw don't be like that.. He's no Pierre (not even close) but he seems more genuine than a lot of our current politicians at least.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh boy. Not this again. :flush


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Only ten months into the year and finally I realize...wait a second, my calendar is from 2011!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The cute guy from class just added me on FB.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

l


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Remember kids, when a girl says no , what she actually mean is you weren't meeting her standards.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Charmander said:


> The cute guy from class just added me on FB.


Would you care if the ugly guy from class added you on FB?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I' so tired of this bull****. :rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I' so tired of this bull****. :rain


:squeeze


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really hope I didn't **** this up already...lol. It seems like that's all I'm good at sometimes.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

How do you pronounce _Scheherazade_? HOW?!


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)

Does anyone else smell popcorn?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

One of my sisters called me a retard and the other said I was one of the more normal people in the family.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Freaking Youtube, you let me put up one scene from a movie, but now you're not letting me upload another scene from the _same_ movie?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've only had one guy message me on this dating website. I need to initiate. :um


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> How do you pronounce _Scheherazade_? HOW?!


like this...._Scheherazade
_
now you try


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It's been over a month since my visit to London but I still haven't changed the time on my watch so it's five hours fast. I still don't have the heart to change it yet. Odd. I don't even like that place much. I'm pretty familiar with it though, so I assume that's why. Still, I should change it soon.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Eat my shorts, why don't you.

I JUST WANT TO WATCH DAMAGES, OK.

Edit: After I posted this message, it started working again.

Some people you just gotta slap around a bit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope she doesn't skip again tomorrow :sigh


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Aw don't be like that.. He's no Pierre (not even close) but he seems more genuine than a lot of our current politicians at least.


Sure he definitely doesn't look like he has his own agenda and cares about everyone other than himself. :roll


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

took my very first dance class and enjoyed it! woohoo for basic steps. soon I'll be on dancing with normal people.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> took my very first dance class and enjoyed it! woohoo for basic steps. soon I'll be on dancing with normal people.


people dance?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

falling down said:


> people dance?


yes, they dance. with free spirits and wild tangos. Er, I mean ballroom steps and stuff.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> How do you pronounce _Scheherazade_? HOW?!


Sheh-here-zaadeh
:')


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Sure he definitely doesn't look like he has his own agenda and cares about everyone other than himself. :roll


Well everyone has their own agenda. He doesn't have my vote yet by a long shot but I don't get any bad vibes from him. But I might be biased because I love his dad and had been following JT's political progress since I was seventeen..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope tomorrows a good day :afr


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Well everyone has their own agenda. He doesn't have my vote yet by a long shot but I don't get any bad vibes from him. But I might be biased because I love his dad and had been following JT's political progress since I was seventeen..


Oh I'm sure when the time comes he'll be getting more than his fair share of votes from fans of his dad. He should probably feel lucky that he's not, say, Brian Mulroney's son. :teeth


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Oh I'm sure when the time comes he'll be getting more than his fair share of votes from fans of his dad. He should probably feel lucky that he's not, say, Brian Mulroney's son. :teeth


Haha I remember reading that Justin and Ben are actually good friends, are they not? :b And I hope people don't vote for him just because of his name and fantasies of another Pierre Trudeau, tempting as it is.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^Oh cool, I did not know that. And that's the hope. But then again his dad probably had a huge political influence on him, so it's hard to say.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> ^Oh cool, I did not know that. And that's the hope. But then again his dad probably had a huge political influence on him, so it's hard to say.


He has the charisma, and I do think he has good intentions, but it's just his lack of experience that I'm skeptical about. He was only an MP in a Quebec riding for a few years.. Not a lot to stand on before taking on party leadership or even PM. Not to mention all the other political things I pick on, like how much consideration he will give to our province compared to the others  Still I cheer him on..


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm happy I didn't throw out the halls you left here. Seems like they might come in handy.

Brb, coughing up lung.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

kilgoretrout said:


> How do you pronounce _Scheherazade_? HOW?!


Shah-hair-a-zad


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well that chocolate banana bread didn't last long. Full of chocolaty bananarific goodness!!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

My pores love it when I drink hot tea.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Today was a good day.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

18andLife said:


> Today was a good day.


Did you finally get a call from a girl you want to dig out?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nah... I just watched Prometheus, eat a sammich and something I've been waiting for for months finally arrived.

A pretty good day by my standards.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

falling down said:


> Would you care if the ugly guy from class added you on FB?


There aren't any ugly guys in my class, but no, looks wouldn't make a difference anyway. I was just happy that he'd searched for me on there and added me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Allo guvna


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its time for a key style!...check me out yo...watch me

im the filthyest pig, im willing to quit
every day the same im reliving this sh*t
theres a hole in the plot, im lonely alot
and around others im fake im phoney alot
ive got nowhere to go in life, im not focused right
and the world cold my soul is ice
im a cloud thats hating the sky, making me cry
theres too many days ahead im just waiting to die






^ written to this instrumental d^_^b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Oh man, I haven't checked that site in a while. I love it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, this dating website took an unexpected turn. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Wow, this dating website took an unexpected turn. :um


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Applied for a 2nd job at Sam's Club.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this is the longest ive been on this site in a while...i might get addicted to it again -_-'


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Haha, I'm serious. This guy started messaging me on there and he asked me what school I go to. Turns out, we both go to the same school.  He's kinda cute. But he seems like a jerk. Oh well. lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, I'm serious. This guy started messaging me on there and he asked me what school I go to. Turns out, we both go to the same school.  He's kinda cute. But he seems like a jerk. Oh well. lol


Cute? Jerk? No wonder you're interested. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Cute? Jerk? No wonder you're interested. :b


:lol


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

[_during a written driving test_] 
"Reverend Jim" Ignatowski: Pssssttt... what does the yellow light mean? 
Bobby Wheeler: "Slow down." 
"Reverend Jim" Ignatowski: What... does... the... yellow... light... mean? 
Bobby Wheeler: "Slow down"! 
"Reverend Jim" Ignatowski: Whaaaat... dooooeeees... theeeee... yeeeel-looowwww... liiiiight... meeeeaaan?​


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am glad that I am starting to drift away from this place.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate people who use the word "sheep" or "sheeple" to describe the masses. There is just something so pretentious about it that it makes me want to punch whoever says it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm obsessed with small ornaments. Need to buy moar. Mmmm pumpkin carriage? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Most people are scrubs, that is to be expected.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I like the smell of horchata. I like the taste of horchata. I like the look of horchata. I like horchata.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope the Portland Timbers lose on sunday


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

hmmm, i kinda wish i was working in my job for 5 years. Tomorrow 1/3 of our company will be out celebrating their 5th/10th/15th/20th/25th anniversaries of being with the company. They get a free bar from 1pm until 11pm and a slap up meal in a 5 star hotel. Plus they get the day off work with pay. And extra money. 

Dunno if a free 'all you can drink' bar is a good idea for Irish people! There will be some really drunk people at that by 6pm i'd imagine.

On the upside, work might be really really quiet tomorrow. Hopefully.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

How do I have nearly 1000 posts already.

Good lord.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> How do I have nearly 1000 posts already.
> 
> Good lord.


:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> How do I have nearly 1000 posts already.
> 
> Good lord.


Canucklehead also has the best name on SAS. Go Canucks


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Really miss the jacket i lost  The only rain jacket i have, (with like a million pockets and proper rain gear material) and i lost it somewhere between Toronto airport and the plane to Ireland. Don't know what possessed me to bring it with me to Canada during summer? It's constantly raining and it's 3C outside. And i only have a light hoodie  

Yet another thing i have to buy again :sigh


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> So I'm sure you all have been terribly distressed over my absence this past week. I was on a cruise to Alaskaaaaa with my parents. And not only that but a FREE cruise to Alaskaaaaaaa thanks to a promotional buy two tickets get one free offer. Come on in my latest Extravaganza thread and see!


This gave me an inkling to go on a cruise. Why is this? I don't really have anyone to go with, and I envision myself sitting in my room most of time, ordering room service, watching DVDs, and maybe aimlessly wandering the ship.

Maybe it's just about the food... in which case I could just get this out of my system at a restaurant, and probably do it a few hundred times over for the same price. I should re-think this whole 'cruise' thing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> This gave me an inkling to go on a cruise.


That was so confusing, being quoted in a different thread like that!

As you saw from my pictures cruising is pretty awesome. There are activities you can do each day (ie: Scattegories!) so even if you go alone you'd still have stuff to do. And lots of people do excursions alone when the get into port.

The magical thing about cruise food that you can't get in a restaurant is the feeling of freeeeeee. No it's not free you pay for it with your ticket but you don't have to pay at the end of any meal. For days. There are no prices next to the entrees. As a cheap son of a gun this was amaaaaaaaaazing to me.

Oh and ps DID YOU SEE MY BALLIN BEAR MUG?!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

This website is so much better when I'm drunk


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dreary, dperessing weather today...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

au Lait said:


> This website is so much better when I'm drunk


That's how I feel about everything in general, including my driving ability. :troll


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> This website is so much better when I'm drunk


I'm high on weed but personally I'd rather be drunk right now...if I could afford it, I'd start drinking a lot more.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr. Pepper is the worst beverage ever.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> Dr. Pepper is the worst beverage ever.


They say Diet Dr. Pepper tastes exactly like regular Dr. Pepper. Well, then...they ****** up.

Mr. Pibb is a replica of Dr. Pepper, but it's a bull-**** replica, cause the dude didn't even his degree. Why did you have to drop out and start making pop so soon?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> Dr. Pepper is the worst beverage ever.


Yeah they tried to sell it in Australia, but it never really took off, thankfully.

Urine is pretty bad too. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

the cheat said:


> They say Diet Dr. Pepper tastes exactly like regular Dr. Pepper. Well, then...they ****** up.
> 
> Mr. Pibb is a replica of Dr. Pepper, but it's a bull-**** replica, cause the dude didn't even his degree. Why did you have to drop out and start making pop so soon?


Mr. Pibb is _real_? I thought American Dad made that up.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I hate people who use the word "sheep" or "sheeple" to describe the masses. There is just something so pretentious about it that it makes me want to punch whoever says it.


How do you milk sheep?

Release a new iPhone.

:duck


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh man, i'm now being told that people are trying to adopt my "f***-everyone" attitude.

Wtf, i never realised i came across like that.:roll


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> Oh man, i'm now being told that people are trying to adopt my "f***-everyone" attitude.
> 
> Wtf, i never realised i came across like that.:roll


When I was in the Navy, we called that the "short-timer attitude" I've noticed that you've been counting down the days.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Sooo sick right now. Gonna have to take the day off work and piss off my boss again...


Also, I wish I knew where to get hairs ties like the one you left here. This one has served me every night since you left, but the elastic is starting to get all stretched. Too scared to ask you though...


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

College keeps me busy, which is a good thing. My anxiety is not that bad but I'm still too introverted to make friends.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Had a dream that I was making a post on SAS.

Probably a sign that I'm spending too much time here. Hmm.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> Dr. Pepper is the worst beverage ever.


Agreed.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> Had a dream that I was making a post on SAS.
> 
> Probably a sign that I'm spending too much time here. Hmm.


Don't worry, we've all had those--it's a rite of passage. Welcome to the club. :clap


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

It's already thanksgiving, wtf.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, I've identified what I experienced yesterday as an adrenaline rush. No wonder. The boundless energy came from nowhere and lasted for over two hours. I didn't even notice the muscle pain was building up until I crashed. Huh, cool.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Don't worry, we've all had those--it's a rite of passage. Welcome to the club. :clap


I've had those dreams too.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

I should make a community for people to gather around from any place to tha place where they live and work and build up they're lives for better!
Sadness can fuel warmachines, just have to channel the emotion!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness. This good looking guy messaged me. He's 28 years old and he wants me to go see him. He said he'd take me to a place where I'd feel comfortable and he only lives like 20 minutes away from me. I don't know if I should do this. :afr I want to but I'm really nervous.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I'm loosing it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my goodness. This good looking guy messaged me. He's 28 years old and he wants me to go see him. He said he'd take me to a place where I'd feel comfortable and he only lives like 20 minutes away from me. I don't know if I should do this. :afr I want to but I'm really nervous.


That sounds kind of creepy. If you don't feel comfortable then don't do it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A "classified government laboratory" in Great Britain has 
allegedly reported successful replication of of the 
"Fleischmann Cold Fusion Effect", 
with some subtile difference in technique. 

The principal difference appears to be that the 
electrolytes were "shaken, not stirred." 

---------------------------- 

I'll admit it's not that funny, but it's the only cold fusion joke I know


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Who the hell drives 40 miles per hour on I-90? The speed limit is 70 and most people do 80 miles per hour. Really annoying...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> That sounds kind of creepy. If you don't feel comfortable then don't do it.


Well, he started talking to me. We were talking for like an hour or more and he was like, "So, I guess I must not be too old for you if you find me attractive?" I don't know. lol It's just that I'm nervous to go meet this guy because I've never been on a date or talked to a guy ever. I want to do it. It sounds really tempting. :um


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Yeah they tried to sell it in Australia, but it never really took off, thankfully.
> 
> *Urine is pretty bad too. I wouldn't recommend it.*


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's scary how my degree of judgementalness has risen with my degree of confidence. My mom says that's a good thing, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

You know those people who insist on bothering others about things that can easily be found online? Why do they do that? Are they clueless about the wonders of the internet or are they lil douches? I’m gonna go with them being lil douches


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My stomach is growling.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

The cold front is here


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Wakka Wakka


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Wikki Wikki


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Few things disturb me more than Yop commercials.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> Who else is having a one person party tonight? :drunk


I am totally having a one person party.

Cheers!


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I just found out my nephew's girlfriend is pregnant and due in February. Seems a bit weird to think that I'll be 27 and already have a grandnephew. :um


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Ill give you euphoria, the requirement? You must want it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

who the hell are you to tell me what to say or do, when and where? get off your high horse.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I felt like a hipster drinking Pabst Blue Ribbon when we ran out of our regular beer tonight:lol.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ice cream always help =^.^=


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm just one person away from having 1,000 people visit my page, does someone want to be the lucky winner? If you are the 1,000th visitor you win an iPhone 5, all you would have to do is fill out a quick survey and complete 3 offers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Y u skip school every other day >.<


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't get enough soda.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I thought my cat was lost, but she must've been in the downstairs office all night and day.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

DESPERATION:
Whenyou rearrange the letters:
A ROPE ENDS IT

MOTHER-IN-LAW:
Whenyou rearrange the letters:
WOMAN HITLER

Oh, and:


Two Germans walk into a bar, the one German orders:
German: "Two sherry please"
Barman: "Dry?"
German: "Nein Zwei, bist Du taub?"

Ba dum tss!!
*fake recorded laughter*


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol I just dont need to get engaged im over that


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Gosh alex, stfu when its time mkay? ^^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3am and I must loneleh :lol


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

he was willing to terrarize for the sandwhich catapulting explosives to his conspicously suspect waddlers


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Phish says its "radical how a person wont help you just off of like. how this one plate extends to a long trail of rural outcomes.
youd think one could look past it but theres something preventing this in the masses."
and I think its the view waiting in the lawn before you, the only answers i've found were to see from all angles and respect karma even if it doesnt seem to reward back. How can we get more to see


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm gonna come from red mountain, first i'm told to not give a flying ostritches neck then its conflicting. If I go my way I can only stop myself, but mr.luv is telling me i'm leaving a trail new section of victims. But if I give i'd be the victim.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

phant what if everybody gave? if you give and they give back would that not remove a victim. The world our ancestors created were on guard from any asalient crossing by. One ill doing opened world wide seperation. If no one is willing to give how will it convince another to change the view. As it stands we cant lose guard cus of the one, if the mass to give we'd have more guards instead of guarding from eachother, unity divided by one.
As of now one might have to tumble to make way for the rest and find th


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Daylight saving starts tomorrow. Some states, such as Queensland and Western Australia, do not have it. It seems silly to pretend that it is an hour later than it really is.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*Remind Yourself*
If you know a little of yourself, you will have realized that you are more than meets your eyes in the mirror in the morning. What you see is not what you are. You see the form not the content, the body not the soul, the matter not the mind. In quiet and profound moments, we innately know that is true. But we forget. The world tells us and wants us to believe that we are what we see - and we take the easy way out. We believe. That's why the awakening of spirit and the flowering of our spirituality (nothing to do with religion) means we have to keep reminding ourselves, a hundred times a day, I am a soul - not a body, I am an eternal spirit - not a perishable piece of meat. I am quality, not quantity. I am. Otherwise, freedom is not possible. And if we are not free, in the deepest space inside our own being, we cannot be truly happy.​


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I got ****ing hammered last night, and I can't remember what happened.

****


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> *Remind Yourself*
> If you know a little of yourself, you will have realized that you are more than meets your eyes in the mirror in the morning. What you see is not what you are. You see the form not the content, the body not the soul, the matter not the mind. In quiet and profound moments, we innately know that is true. But we forget. The world tells us and wants us to believe that we are what we see - and we take the easy way out. We believe. That's why the awakening of spirit and the flowering of our spirituality (nothing to do with religion) means we have to keep reminding ourselves, a hundred times a day, I am a soul - not a body, I am an eternal spirit - not a perishable piece of meat. I am quality, not quantity. I am. Otherwise, freedom is not possible. And if we are not free, in the deepest space inside our own being, we cannot be truly happy.​


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

So not looking forward to this.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

sigh, why do I always rub sunscreen into my eyes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Of course the one time I need to use windows, I cant find the install disk...

Steam y u no release linux version yet!!?!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Condoms in my pocket


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I log into this place for the first time in a while and the first thing I get is some IM message chat thing from some random member here asking to talk in sexually suggestive manners... >;o


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

There's a certain someone on this forum who I think must be a troll. I may have to start to use the ignore feature. Sigh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I had a really odd dream about Just Lurking :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CWe said:


> Condoms in my pocket


Good to know. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stupid game my virus keeps getting cured before it wipes out more than 1 bilion. :mum


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so stupid. _Awesome!_


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It is gorgeous outside!!  My city is so beautiful and warm today.. and I'm inside my room with my curtains closed.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

This has been a *horrible *week. I think I might have to hit up one of my connects and get lifted. I can't take it


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Really want to get an armband tattoo of feathers with a quote from the raven. But it drives me bat sh*t crazy when I get asked what my wrist tattoo says about 10 times a day. I dont know if I could handle double the questions without going homicidal.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This new Domino's pizza crust tastes okay. It kind of tastes like the crust on the pizza at Pizza Hut, though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really want a girl to do naughty things to me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I really want a girl to do naughty things to me.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Chicago marathon tomorrow :boogieI hope Ritz hammers out a 2:06.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> It is gorgeous outside!!  My city is so beautiful and warm today.. and I'm inside my room with my curtains closed.


Ah, well, if it makes you feel any better, I went out earlier wearing a scarf with a flower print and there was literally a bee necklace hovering around me the entire time. One of the many perils of being outdoors. I'm just glad I made it home without being stung.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

still waiting for you to suck it. _(not directed at anyone in this thread)_


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> still waiting for you to suck it.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Monotony said:


>












I WIN.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I really want a girl to do naughty things to me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> *lost*
> 
> I WIN.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


get owned.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


:haha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :haha


Cant resist posting... :um


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

For all the people watching, Monotony has officially accepted defeat :yes


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> get owned.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


>


DISSONANCE! Wasn't expecting that. This battle ain't over yet...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So Atheist trumps Odin?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> So Atheist trumps Odin?


Athiest denies the existence of any god, so I would say yes. :stu


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So Atheists are stronger then Black holes and Gods?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> So Atheists are stronger then Black holes and Gods?


Maybe not black holes... but a God does not exist in an athiest's world. An athiest would be pretty much invincible to a god's attacks since the attacker simply would not exist in the reality he/she has constructed for themselves. I suppose it's debatable.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Maybe not black holes... but a God does not exist in an athiest's world. An athiest would be pretty much invincible to a god's attacks since the attacker simply would not exist in the reality he/she has constructed for themselves. I suppose it's debatable.


Yes, it's very debatable. I for one would think they _aren't_ stronger than God, because they don't believe in him. I could say I don't believe in grizzly bears, but hohoho, if I were to get attacked by a grizzly bear, and an atheist by God, even though we don't believe in them, we would still get hurt. You're thinking of Freddy Kreuger.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Gangnam style wootwootwootwootwoot gangnam style!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Plague inc. Y 1% OF HUMANS KEEP SURVIVING ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHDAUHDB AUI HWUEI :Bash


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Just now this :yawn smiley made me yawn... and I'm still yawning as I'm posting this. and again.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Gonna cling on to this newfound happiness. Gonna hold on for as long as possible. Please let this last.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Maybe not black holes... but a God does not exist in an athiest's world. An athiest would be pretty much invincible to a god's attacks since the attacker simply would not exist in the reality he/she has constructed for themselves. I suppose it's debatable.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

To be beyond unlucky is in fact very depressing but its okay I always manage, im a strong guy after all right, not like a f***ing need a hand.

Harris ford had skills but he gave up being an actor cause he wasn't given a chance until George Lucas see his real talents.

Edit: lol yup, gayness strike again ^^


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This is so frustrating! I can't understand what they're saying, but﻿ I'm convinced I should.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Apparently my brother bought nunchucks and smacked him self in the eyes with them :haha


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


I don't remember.

penis?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

So what if I can appreciate the sky's hue of blue
and the birds that flew
Do these look like tits to you?
All I see are bullet holes in my chest
from when I forgot to wear a vest

You aint no G like me
you wanna roll with Benny G ?!
b*tch you gotta learn your ABCs
and suck my D
recognize E-licious you aint no F-ing G like me.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Le gasp o.o


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why do i always wake up when it's still dark outside. Like today i woke up at 4am to go running.:roll

206 days to go.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you old geezers in for a shocker?

Your social security check it late!

Things cost more than they used to!

Young people use curse words!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Are you old geezers in for a shocker?
> 
> Your social security check it late!
> 
> ...


They do what?! :x Get my walking stick I need to beat some respect in to these whippersnappers. :wife


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

What is it about noise that makes me so anxious?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I want a turtle


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

certain threads make me feel like I got hit with the ugly stick, like ten million times.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Fighting for attention is hard and pointless.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Everything, no matter the cost even if I loose my soul in the process.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

That is correct...until then screw you.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:boogie :boogie

Hola supermercado telebancos por aquí,
Let's get Spanish, get Spanish
*Get Spanish on em, get Spanish on em*
Hola supermercado telebancos por aquí,
Let's get Spanish, get Spanish
Get Spanish on em, get Spanish on em
Claro que si, claro que no
Los jovenes, mas chulo del pueblo
Spaanse worst sowieso, voor die ho's chorizo
Bocadillo con manchego, dat is Faber Gego
El annos del diablo, annos del diablo,
Dat is de Costa del Sol, dat is de Costa del Sol
El annos del diablo, dat is de Costa del Sol
Yo quiero esquiar, yo quiero vomitar, yo quiero
comer ham
dus breng je cohoño, breng je coño


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I'd find it endearing to be called a cabbage. Our French teacher used to call us girls _cheri_e, but _chou _is cute too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

This house is pretty empty. I should do some cleaning, have a sleep and go out tomorrow. Having zero life out is better than in my bedroom, I guess.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

9/11 conspiracy theorists piss me off.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

These decisions that I make, surely disappoint everyone around me, but it for my greater good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a cold.

Everyone please pity me and bring me juice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ventura said:


> Here you go


Excellent. Does the juice come with a daily portion of pity? Because I am sooooo siiiiiiick blaaaaagh.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

BBC shouldn't have cancelled/ended this show.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I finished my first bathurst 1000 race (Australia's largest motor race), 6 hours long, my back hurts from sitting at the telemetry desk all day but worth it, awesome experience even if one car was totalled and our other one had upright failure.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What do nose hairs smell like?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What do nose hairs smell like?


mine smell like tickling.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I relate to Robert DeNiro's character in The Fan movie. *coughspiralingintoinsanitiycough*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This semester seems to be going by really fast.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

holy crap...halp! I need some first date ideas, and fast.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

huh said:


> holy crap...halp! I need some first date ideas, and fast.


strip club


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

huh said:


> holy crap...halp! I need some first date ideas, and fast.


If you know any of her interests do something mildly related.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

MEH


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

**** Disney XD. They showed some ****ty *** show over Ultimate Spider-Man _and_ The Avengers, without notice.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Monotony said:


> If you know any of her interests do something mildly related.


I know she likes bowling, reading, movies, and hiking. Problem is we are going out on at night during the week...and the there's a chance of rain on the day we're meeting. I can't find a bowling place with open bowling, don't want to go to a park or on a walk somewhere if it's raining. Not sure about the whole movie thing for a first date...maybe, but not really the best way to get to know someone. Uuuggghh. My brain hurts from over-thinking. I'm so bad at first date ideas.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Google "do a barrel roll" and see what happens


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Why did I come back here?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

huh said:


> I know she likes bowling, reading, movies, and hiking. Problem is we are going out on at night during the week...and the there's a chance of rain on the day we're meeting. I can't find a bowling place with open bowling, don't want to go to a park or on a walk somewhere if it's raining. Not sure about the whole movie thing for a first date...maybe, but not really the best way to get to know someone. Uuuggghh. My brain hurts from over-thinking. I'm so bad at first date ideas.


Hm well if you cant find anything else just go see a movie I don't know about where ever you are but around here theatres are basicly empty on week days.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

huh said:


> holy crap...halp! I need some first date ideas, and fast.


So far, from Askmen.com (minus the bowling, hiking, and ice skating) there's: Aquarium, theater, golf, art gallery, local music event, something tourist-y, and trying out completely different kind of cuisine. Maybe taker her to a comedy club. :stu


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I need to spent an eternity in a blissful sleep. FML.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Thai food is delicious! ;D Omnomnom, etc.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

So hungry yet so lazy.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My Housemates are drunk right now, but little do they know that just because i didn't go out (thankfully, i was too tired after our road trip and i didn't want to socialise), doesn't mean i wasn't drinking. Not really tipsy, but it was great to find some free vodka in the press. And i got to watch the UK x factor on my own. Yay.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Also would it be really odd if i started cooking raviolli at half 3 in the morning?

**** it, i will. Haven't eaten since 5pm today, had a lovely roast dinner, cooked by my friends mother. It was soooo nice.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Slightly enamoured of the idea of a nose piercing. Hmmm. To get one, or not to get one, that is the question. :?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I need to obliterate all expectations I have for others. too many people are *******s.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

When I browse the forums, I see all these people posting walls of text and the only thing I can say is about 1-2 lines most of the time lol


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

200 posts:boogie


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

mattigummi said:


> When I browse the forums, I see all these people posting walls of text and the only thing I can say is about 1-2 lines most of the time lol


Same for me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Why did I come back here?


did u like my freestyle?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Think i might take a break from this place.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Chat is so scary! I want to talk... but I feel like someone would be like "wtf I wasnt talking to you.. stop butting in on my conversation" or Id get ignored...... so I just watch other peoples conversations and feel like a weirdo.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The best fruit is always tasted by the most disgusting person, it's only so natural...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ready?
Set?
No?


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I had a dream where I was brushing my teeth before bed and ran out of floss. I couldn't go to sleep in my dream because I didn't get to floss.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Why am I only finding out about the show Extras now:bah Looks like I have 11 more episodes to watch.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I hit 1k posts at some point.

Cool.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

.-.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanksgiving get-together... This made for a long, depression-inducing day :?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I've procrastinated on studying for chemistry for as long as possible now. I should probably get on that... Ugh.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Cold and cloudy...just like what October is supposed to be.

Never mind the sun is out. I can't believe Canada has thanksgiving right now :/....do ya'll celebrate Halloween?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I was on my way home when i realised that i forgot to bring ammunition, even though i carried a gun. So i'm now going back to base to get some, even though i have like 20 full magazines at home. There is no way i'm gonna travel at night, in these parts, without bullets.

205 days to go.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Cold and cloudy...just like what October is supposed to be.
> 
> Never mind the sun is out. I can't believe Canada has thanksgiving right now :/....do ya'll celebrate Halloween?


i don't think celebrate is the correct word for it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Then what is the correct word huh


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

There's this weird sound coming from upstairs, like my neighbour is bouncing marbles off the floor or something and it's driving me nuts. :bah

Getting louder as we speak.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Then what is the correct word huh


We do Halloween, we celebrate Christmas and New Years and Thanksgiving etc...I would hardly say Halloween is anything to "celebrate" unless you are a devil worshiper.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I enjoy Halloween...and my favorite...so I guess that makes me "evil"


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Well I enjoy Halloween...and my favorite...so I guess that makes me "evil"


That's not what I meant. You partake in Halloween but you don't actually celebrate it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aaaah, I'm going to go meet this 22 year old guy tonight. I'm nervous. :um

Also, The Walking Dead Season 3 is almost here. I can't wait.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> *Aaaah, I'm going to go meet this 22 year old guy tonight. I'm nervous. :um*
> 
> Also, The Walking Dead Season 3 is almost here. I can't wait.


At least this dude's closer to your age? Anyway, good luck!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Solar Eclipse said:


> At least this dude's closer to your age? Anyway, good luck!


Yea. lol Thanks!  I hope I don't screw anything up.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I guess I won't be meeting this guy after all. He wanted me to go over to his place and I don't even know how to get there exactly. I'd get lost. I didn't know how to tell him that because he would just think I'm stupid. He was begging me to go over there. Then, he tells me it's getting too complicated. :| And he just keeps texting me back telling me to come see him.  Why do I have to be so boy crazy?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, I guess I won't be meeting this guy after all. He wanted me to go over to his place and I don't even know how to get there exactly. I'd get lost. I didn't know how to tell him that because he would just think I'm stupid. He was begging me to go over there. Then, he tells me it's getting too complicated. :| And he just keeps texting me back telling me to come see him.  Why do I have to be so boy crazy?


Damn. :blank I know how much it sucks to have a terrible sense of direction. Would getting there really be that difficult though? Like Google maps wouldn't be enough?
----

Getting hungry but getting food involves too much movement. I'm sooo lazy. :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Damn. :blank I know how much it sucks to have a terrible sense of direction. Would getting there really be that difficult though? Like Google maps wouldn't be enough?
> ----
> 
> Getting hungry but getting food involves too much movement. I'm sooo lazy. :/


Well, the problem is that I've never even been down this road he wants me to go down. I'm leaving at night, too. So, that might make it twice as hard. I looked it on Google maps but it still looks confusing. He refuses to come pick me up. lol This is hard. -_____- Maybe I'll figure it out somehow.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> He wanted me to go over to his place and I don't even know how to get there exactly.





shelbster18 said:


> Well, the problem is that I've never even been down this road he wants me to go down. I'm leaving at night, too. So, that might make it twice as hard. I looked it on Google maps but it still looks confusing. He refuses to come pick me up. lol This is hard. -_____- Maybe I'll figure it out somehow.


If you're meeting a guy for the first-time, it's always best to meet at a public place. I've never asked a girl to come to my place(I live at home but that still doesn't matter) if I haven't met her or hung out with her before.

Also, meet halfway(somewhere public) or guy picks up girl is usually my rule of thumb.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

foe said:


> If you're meeting a guy for the first-time, it's always best to meet at a public place. I've never asked a girl to come to my place(I live at home but that still doesn't matter) if I haven't met her or hung out with her before.
> 
> Also, meet halfway(somewhere public) or guy picks up girl is usually my rule of thumb.


I told him about meeting out in a public place and picking me up but he refuses to.  He wants me to come to his place. And he just keeps texting me. The more he texts me, the more I want to come over there.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, I guess I won't be meeting this guy after all. He wanted me to go over to his place and I don't even know how to get there exactly. I'd get lost. I didn't know how to tell him that because he would just think I'm stupid. He was begging me to go over there. Then, he tells me it's getting too complicated. :| And he just keeps texting me back telling me to come see him.  Why do I have to be so boy crazy?


Just tell him that you're not familiar with the neighbourhood that he's in and suggest a coffee shop or a park or somewhere public. Meeting at his place for a first date sounds unsafe.

*Edit:* saw your last post after I posted. Did he give a reason for refusing to meet in public/pick you up? Those things seem like basic courtesy to me.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Just tell him that you're not familiar with the neighbourhood that he's in and suggest a coffee shop or a park or somewhere public. Meeting at his place for a first date sounds unsafe.
> 
> Edit: saw your last posted after I posted. Did he give a reason for refusing to meet in public/pick you up? Those things seem like basic courtesy to me.


This x1000.

Never meet someone from the internet for the first time unless it's in a public setting. That's the golden rule or something. That way if they are a crazy person, you can pick up on it before going home with them.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

It was "brisk" this morning. Almost time to bring out the winter caps.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I told him about meeting out in a public place and picking me up but he refuses to.  He wants me to come to his place. And he just keeps texting me. The more he texts me, the more I want to come over there.


Wow, yeah, what they all said. I didn't even think about that. Even as someone that has no knowledge about the world of dating, the whole meeting up at a public place sounds safest. Why is he being so difficult? :?

-----
And holy crap. I went to grab food and I saw the good-looking dude that I'd seen before, the one that thought it was normal to walk around in only his boxers in rez. I freaked out and avoided him like the plague. Pretty sure my face scrunched up like I smelled something bad, out of embarrassment. What are the chances that he'd be there? He isn't even from this place. Jeez. How unlucky. :/


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't believe that article generated almost 800 user comments..


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Knocking back an entire drinking glass of whiskey in 45 minutes probably wasn't the best idea I ever had. :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Just tell him that you're not familiar with the neighbourhood that he's in and suggest a coffee shop or a park or somewhere public. Meeting at his place for a first date sounds unsafe.
> 
> *Edit:* saw your last post after I posted. Did he give a reason for refusing to meet in public/pick you up? Those things seem like basic courtesy to me.


He wants me to come see him late because he gets off of work late. :um I found directions to get to his place. And he didn't give a reason or anything. He was begging me to come see him. :? He goes to the same school as me but I've just never seen him there. I lied and told my mom I was going to see a friend and she was complaining about me wasting the gas. :roll I couldn't believe that. So, I can't imagine how she'd react if I told her the truth that I was going to see a guy. And my mom is at work right now and won't be coming home until tomorrow. I'm going anyways. lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Canucklehead said:


> Never meet someone from the internet for the first time unless it's in a public setting. That's the golden rule or something. That way if they are a crazy person, you can pick up on it before going home with them.


Very true..haha. The last date I was on I met the girl halfway since we lived so close (walking distance). We stopped to pick something up to eat then she suggested we go back to my place. I was actually a little surprised since she only really knew me for 10 minutes. We just watched Netflix and talked, it was fun.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha...ohh I'm such a failure...

fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My mom is so caaaraaaaaazy.

I am sick and didn't go grocery shopping as usual this weekend and she asked if I needed anything. I asked for FOUR THINGS.

1. 4L of skim milk
2. A loaf of bread
3. Breyers Orange Creamsicle Ice Cream (I'm sick okay don't judge)
4. One package of Original Kraft Dinner (I have poor eating habits okay don't judge).

She just dropped like five bags off. She bought me:

1. 2L of skim milk
2. Two bananas
3. A can of Pineapple chunks
4. Lettuce
5. A tin of onion tomato flavoured tuna
6. Caramal Macaroons
7. Two packages of Sharp Cheddar Kraft Dinner
8. A half douzen red carnations

THANKS MOM. NOT. Gawd. And in case anyone was wondering I hate onions (a la #5) and Coconut (a la #6). 

Can someone go grocery shopping for me PLEEEASE? I still need bread and ice cream . Oh, and a vase for some carnations.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so tempted to tell everyone I know(outside of parents/siblings) to leave me alone.
Don't come over. Don't invite me anywhere. Leave. Me. Alone. 
And it's not because I don't like/love you, it's because the only time I care about how much of a loser I am, is when I'm in the presence of other people.
"Other people" are a giant mirror, reflecting my failures as a human being.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm starving but to lazy to make food.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I'm so tempted to tell everyone I know(outside of parents/siblings) to leave me alone.
> Don't come over. Don't invite me anywhere. Leave. Me. Alone.
> And it's not because I don't like/love you, it's because the only time I care about *how much of a loser I am, is when I'm in the presence of other people.
> "Other people" are a giant mirror, reflecting my failures as a human being.*


You're not a loser/failure. Please don't think that :squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> You're not a loser/failure. Please don't think that :squeeze


But I have reasons.  My thoughts aren't irrational. I'm 28 years old, didn't finish high school, unemployed since 2005. I quite literally stay in my 250 sq. foot apartment all day and night, watching TV/surfing the internet. 
I'm failing about as hard as someone can fail. :b


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay i've calmed down now, i am no longer crying and my mood has settled. My problem is, is that i compare myself to everyone else, and then realise that i am nothing. I need to stop that NOW. I will never be content. Why am i like this? Why am i one of the 'chosen' few in my extended family with mental issues? 

Why am i so bitter with certain people? I need to just let s*** go sometimes, sometimes you win, sometimes you don't. 

Everyone at work knows i'm moody as hell, but **** them, they irritate me at times. I would love to win the lotto, never have to worry about how i'm gonna pay off my loans, bills, etc.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> But I have reasons.  My thoughts aren't irrational. I'm 28 years old, didn't finish high school, unemployed since 2005. I quite literally stay in my 250 sq. foot apartment all day and night, watching TV/surfing the internet.
> I'm failing about as hard as someone can fail. :b


Okay well if you really want to go back to education, it is *never* too late. Same for employment, just take small steps, write down all the stuff you want to do and see how you could try to achieve them.  You come across as a nice person, so don't be so down on yourself. (I know easier said than done, as i should really take my own advice tomorrow).


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> My mom is so caaaraaaaaazy.
> 
> I am sick and didn't go grocery shopping as usual this weekend and she asked if I needed anything. I asked for FOUR THINGS.
> 
> ...


Awww,she sounds very caring and loving.- My mom would resent the heck out of being asked to help -GRUDGINGLY get EXACTLY what I asked for and not 1 extra thing and expect payment immediately to the exact penny!!-She ain't the nurturing type.:mum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Still Waters said:


> Awww,she sounds very caring and loving.


Oh she is, my mom is great. She's just can't be trusted in a shopping mall.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Okay well if you really want to go back to education, it is *never* too late. Same for employment, just take small steps, write down all the stuff you want to do and see how you could try to achieve them.  You come across as a nice person, so don't be so down on yourself. (I know easier said than done, as i should really take my own advice tomorrow).


Thanks  I think I'm a good person, but in terms of societal expectations, I'm a loser and I'm failing. It's not too late to get an education, or find a job, those things just involve too many "other people". All I want is to not have to talk to people face to face, ever again. 

I hope tomorrow goes okay for you.  :squeeze


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Thanks  I think I'm a good person, but in terms of societal expectations, I'm a loser and I'm failing. It's not too late to get an education, or find a job, those things just involve too many "other people". All I want is to not have to talk to people face to face, ever again.
> 
> I hope tomorrow goes okay for you.  :squeeze


Okay well, if social interaction is stopping you from getting that job/education, then don't dwell on those aspects, just focus on the goal, and try to 'oversee' the other people. As i've learnt, most people don't really pay much attention to know if someone is anxious.

Tomorrow will be okay i suppose, i just dislike work, all i want is the money at this stage! Also i am way too moody at work, i need to lighten up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Okay well, if social interaction is stopping you from getting that job/education, then don't dwell on those aspects, just focus on the goal, and try to 'oversee' the other people. As i've learnt, most people don't really pay much attention to know if someone is anxious.
> 
> Tomorrow will be okay i suppose, i just dislike work, all i want is the money at this stage! Also i am way too moody at work, i need to lighten up.


Whether or not other people know I'm constantly on the verge of having a panic attack doesn't seem to have much effect on me. I don't care much about what other people are actually thinking, I'm far too concerned with what I think...I'm not capable of socially interacting with people lol. I suck that hard.

Ahh yes, well I hope you win the lottery. But hopefully it's the Canadian lottery, when you're living here!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone heard the story of a teenage girl who went to the doctor because she stuck a snickers bar up her vagina? Her boyfriend told her to do eat because he wanted to eat it out of her. So she got fever like symptoms and went to the doctor and they had to clean it out, all the chocolate and fudge and peanuts. Now she can't have kids. Imagine telling your future husband that you can't have kids because you stuck a Snickers bar up your vagina when you were a teenager.

That's what they told us when talking about STD's in class today...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well that's what they get for liking snickers. Those things are disgusting.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well that's what they get for liking snickers. Those things are disgusting.


What do you mean those things are disgusting? Those things taste good. True, I won't be able to eat one for a while after hearing that story but they still taste good.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The dre mixes on jay z's kingdom come are ****ing incredible


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hah, I heard voices outside my office which sounded familiar, looked out there and it was two of our biggest sporting commentators doing a segment on one of the cars. Consider me star struck!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was boooorn by a puddle, 
and like the puddle
I've been perfectly still 
ever since

It's been a looooong 
a long time going
but I know
It's gonna stay the same

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Omg I will never be able to hear / see toy story again without thinking about that picture :haha


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

AussiePea said:


> hah, I heard voices outside my office which sounded familiar, looked out there and it was two of our biggest sporting commentators doing a segment on one of the cars. Consider me star struck!


I hear voices every day but mine are inside my head. :evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I really should get some sleep :sigh


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't know tuna were that big.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Apply now at Monsters University.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I had a dream that I was drinking some water because I was thirsty. Then I woke up from that dream and I was thirsty, so I drank some water. 

...I was able to foresee the future in my dream!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oopsie...

204 days to go.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

First world problems..

And a few songs stuck in my head.

Is the sky really blue? Or do I see a different shade of blue than others? Just as people see me differently. My brain is a maze.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> He wants me to come see him late because he gets off of work late. :um I found directions to get to his place. And he didn't give a reason or anything. He was begging me to come see him. :? He goes to the same school as me but I've just never seen him there. I lied and told my mom I was going to see a friend and she was complaining about me wasting the gas. :roll I couldn't believe that. So, I can't imagine how she'd react if I told her the truth that I was going to see a guy. And my mom is at work right now and won't be coming home until tomorrow. I'm going anyways. lol


So...um, did you survive? lol. No offense, but this dudes intentions seem a little suspect..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I did something stupid last night when I went to go see that guy. I forgot to get my phone back. >_< I texted him four times and he hasn't texted back. I'm worried because I need my phone and I had some pics on there that shouldn't be seen.  ****.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I did something stupid last night when I went to go see that guy. I forgot to get my phone back. >_< I texted him four times and he hasn't texted back. I'm worried because I need my phone and I had some pics on there that shouldn't be seen.  ****.


:um Those sounds like pics that should be seen. :teeth

:tiptoe:hide


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I did something stupid last night when I went to go see that guy. I forgot to get my phone back. >_< I texted him four times and he hasn't texted back. I'm worried because I need my phone and I had some pics on there that shouldn't be seen.  ****.


Oh god... You left your phone behind?? Dun dun duuun...
Btw: how was it?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :um Those sounds like pics that should be seen. :teeth
> 
> :tiptoe:hide


Oh you. :lol



Strwbrry said:


> Oh god... You left your phone behind?? Dun dun duuun...
> Btw: how was it?


Yes, I did.  I'm worried about it. lol I still haven't gotten a text from him. Something makes me think he won't give it back to me for some reason. I don't know why I think that but I do. The date was okay. He was cute. He smokes, though. Not that that's a big deal.  He held my hand. :um It felt weird.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I deactivated my Facebook account. Take that, society.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

the cheat said:


> I deactivated my Facebook account. Take that, society.


Did the same earlier this year. :high5

(Not that I ever used it for much anyway.)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am in SUCH a good mood today and I have no idea why. I'm chatty, happy and optimistic. WHAT IS THIS! Pity I know it won't last but hell I will enjoy it while I can.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I'm just going to have to tell my mom the truth that I went to see this guy. :um I can't get in touch with him. I called my number because I'm sure it's in his car and I texted him. Oh noes.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I need to stop sassing people. :um


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Fool yourself to fool others


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Cheating is just borrowing someone else's luck.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Most people are idiots, its hard being one of the few exceptions


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> did u like my freestyle?


Freestyle, you say? Link meee.

And why can't I copy & paste another quote in here? _And to think I trusted you, CTRL + V!_ 
Maybe I can edit it in once I post. Ninja style.

Seriously? Nothing? I tried.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Happy Thanksgiving :squeeze (welcome back!)


Thanks, Ventura.:squeeze

Not that I ever really go anywhere. But I end up on here sometimes for no reason at all and often I'll regret it.

I need a hobby. I'm thinking of "professional napping". Thoughts?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I miss watching this.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I miss watching this.


Bill Nyyeee the scieeence guy. I dunno but everytime I think of the show I think of being sick and drinking milk also of school.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh you. :lol
> 
> Yes, I did.  I'm worried about it. lol I still haven't gotten a text from him. Something makes me think he won't give it back to me for some reason. I don't know why I think that but I do. The date was okay. He was cute. He smokes, though. Not that that's a big deal.  He held my hand. :um It felt weird.


About the date: Awwwww... That's awesome! :boogie And get used to holding hands, human contact is part of the deal lol
About your phone: You will know if he's a good guy, if he gives it back with no fuss. If he keeps it, cut him off :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Spotify is the greatest thing to happen to the workplace.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Waiting like an idiot for a text from a girl that doesn't even want me anymore.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

edible panties


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

anonymid said:


> Did the same earlier this year. :high5
> 
> (Not that I ever used it for much anyway.)


I re-activated it. You can boo me if you'd like to. I am! Boooooooo!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm one professional looking owl.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Who is xnetco? His\her username appears in purple in the users' list, like Drew's. The title appearing on their profile is "Administrator".


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

hoddesdon said:


> Who is xnetco? His\her username appears in purple in the users' list, like Drew's. The title appearing on their profile is "Administrator".


This is a developer account for the site's server host, I believe.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Headache make up your damn mind and stop moving from one side of my head to the other :mum


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Elections here in 3 months. I'm gonna vote for the atheist candidate. Netanyahu is also an atheist but he pretends to believe in god and it pisses me off.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, there was an earthquake in my area. So _that's_ what the shaking was. I just thought someone had managed to drop an abnormally large piece of furniture on my floor. Fail. Well, no damage done though. That raises the number of earthquakes I've experienced to two.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Elections here in 3 months. I'm gonna vote for the atheist candidate. Netanyahu is also an atheist but he pretends to believe in god and it pisses me off.


How do you know if he pretends that he does?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

ugh ive only been up an hour and already have had to deal with people being retarded in real life, on the phone and on forums. this is sure gonna be an annoying day.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

This doctors dictation of a patient reads "Not sexually active. Reports having orgasms all day long every day." This patient must be the happiest person in the world.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Go to Google images and type in "completely wrong"


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

No one knows what it is like to be....


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Taking a break from drinking for like a month to see if I can do it.

Hopefully I don't become boring.

I'll miss you Mr. Carbenet Sauvignon. You were always there for me.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

It was nice seeing you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish I had telepathy, that would be awesome. Telekinesis would be pretty sweet as well.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I wish I had telepathy, that would be awesome. Telekinesis would be pretty sweet as well.


Me too. I wish I could blow stuff up with my mind, mostly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, I called that guy today that I met up with. I could have sworn he said he didn't see my phone. I'm screwed because if someone else gets my phone, they'll probably see those pics of me on it.  It sucks because I saw this guy on FB and it said he's in a relationship.  If he is, I really don't want to have to be in a situation like this.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> So, I called that guy today that I met up with. I could have sworn he said he didn't see my phone. I'm screwed because if someone else gets my phone, they'll probably see those pics of me on it.  It sucks because I saw this guy on FB and it said he's in a relationship.  If he is, I really don't want to have to be in a situation like this.


We'll need to see the pics, it's the only way to verify if we've found your phone.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> So, I called that guy today that I met up with. I could have sworn he said he didn't see my phone. I'm screwed because if someone else gets my phone, they'll probably see those pics of me on it.  It sucks because I saw this guy on FB and it said he's in a relationship.  If he is, I really don't want to have to be in a situation like this.


Didn't you say you left it in his car? Did you get him to check? He might have missed it if it was on the floor or something.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Didn't you say you left it in his car? Did you get him to check? He might have missed it if it was on the floor or something.


I asked him if he checked everywhere in the car. I don't know if I misheard him but I thought he said something about throwing it in the trash. :blank


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I asked him if he checked everywhere in the car. I don't know if I misheard him but I thought he said something about throwing it in the trash. :blank


I might have missed the whole story, but did you try calling it right away when you got home?

A sure fire way to tell if you are never getting it back is if it's turned off when you call.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I might have missed the whole story, but did you try calling it right away when you got home?
> 
> A sure fire way to tell if you are never getting it back is if it's turned off when you call.


Maybe not right away. But I don't think it was long after I got back that I called the number. I had the volume on my cell phone turned all the way down, too. :no And I had an online friend texting me before I went to go see this guy. >.<


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jesus my teeth hurt. Why the hell do the dentists have to pick at them like if they were mining for diamond?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

falling down said:


> We'll need to see the pics, it's the only way to verify if we've found your phone.


I assume the only copy of those pics is on that phone... >.<

Go find it. :twak

Then mail it to me :teeth


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Want to work out but I lack the motivation right now. Must. Pry. Arse. Off. Couch...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's strange that I am so at ease and relaxed about meeting this girl on saturday, I should be a nervous wreck. Are my new thought strategies revolving around not caring what others think and realising that in the long run no one will care if I make a fool or myself actually working?? :O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I assume the only copy of those pics is on that phone... >.<
> 
> Go find it. :twak
> 
> Then mail it to me :teeth


:b


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Why do I always have to make more effort then the average foe for lower results could life not be kind just for one damn time?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I hate my life and it hates me back.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> It's strange that I am so at ease and relaxed about meeting this girl on saturday, I should be a nervous wreck. Are my new thought strategies revolving around not caring what others think and realising that in the long run no one will care if I make a fool or myself actually working?? :O


Stay relaxed and have fun on Saturday!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Dont ask a question to which there is no answer.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Wipe out my Thursday evening with a friend, alcohol, espresso, and Belgian chocolates, or keep my sobriety streak intact and continue to hole in my room for midterm week? (and maybe save myself from gaining more weight) :um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder if I should bill the city for the damage done to my suspension.
They can afford to build a new city hall but they can't afford to throw down some new asphalt?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm afraid to say I've been feeling slightly better lately. Might jinx myself. :afr

Fall is beautiful. It's nice to leave work and be greeted with fresh, crisp air, rather than being smothered by humidity.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what my problem is? I must enjoy pain or something.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Today was a good day, i cleaned the apartment, i love cleaning! It makes me feel so much better to have a nice clean apartment. Other than that nothing much was different, except my attitude. I left my road rage at the front door!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I feel so pathetic. I can't even manage to go out and say hi to my roomie and ask how her day was. I've only seen her once since i've been back from hiding out @ my mom's, and that was only because she came and knocked at my door to say hi *sigh* They must all think i'm totally nuts. Can't wait to get up to my dads for a couple months to kill off time on this damn lease.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Fall is beautiful. It's nice to leave work and be greeted with fresh, crisp air, rather than being smothered by humidity.


Here in Alberta the air isn't especially humid, lol, but I do love fall & it's crisp air too


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I'm one professional looking owl.


I like your professional owl.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ooh, miss V8 Supercars is downstairs having a photoshoot with one of the cars. Excuse me while I hang over the balcony.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Has just put the second person ever on here on her ignore list. Wish people would argue their point intelligently instead of just throwing around insults. Guess some people are just incapable.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm tired of being a cat mediator. Can't they solve their own problems without my mediation?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It would be great if my nose would stop bleeding every 5 minutes I had an appointment to get this problem fixed earlier this year waited a month just to have the *******s cancel and never reschedule.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> It would be great if my nose would stop bleeding every 5 minutes I had an appointment to get this problem fixed earlier this year waited a month just to have the *******s cancel and never reschedule. :mad


At least the water washes it down the drain. :um


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


Pot, I just met you, I'm a kettle! Here's my number, call me black, maybe?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

"Give me a chance."

...whatever happened to "Hello, my name is so and so."?

Hmm.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

heyJude said:


> "Give me a chance."
> 
> ...whatever happened to "Hello, my name is so and so."?
> 
> Hmm.


Hello, my name is George. I'm unemployed and I live with my parents. I also enjoy draping myself in velvet.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

falling down said:


> Hello, my name is George. I'm unemployed and I live with my parents. I also enjoy draping myself in velvet.


Gasp! Where have you been all my life?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm hungry I hate cooking.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Gasp! Where have you been all my life?!


Selling latex, I'm a latex salesman. Perhaps you've met my boss, Art Vandelay.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yellow
Mellow
Fellow
Hello?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder when ( or if ) life will get better?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

What is with this guy? :sus He is being a jerk and a bully, and yet people are taking his side..? Man I hate people..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to scream, but nothing will come out. I can't keep living this way.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh so very true... :sigh It's never the people I'd like to deal with either :bash.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Driving is like looking at a tumblr where someone has consecutively posted about 6,000 pictures of a road. wat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Today's going to be yet another pointless day. :rain


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

my boyfriend is so amazing.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Someone get a bucket.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone else try reading the posts on here in the tone of voice and accent you think the poster might have... ? Just me?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I feel foolish for not knowing what "derp" means. Felt even more foolish after I looked it up.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

It's true!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That guy really was a jerk. I texted him several times and he finally texted me back. He told me that he didn't have my phone and told me to leave him alone. :| So I said, "**** you" to him. That really hurt when he told me to leave him alone.  I did all of that driving to see him and then he tells me that. I'm just going to forget this. Plenty of other guys out there. And I'm going to have to get a new phone. I told my mom about this guy but she was mad about the phone. I really don't trust anybody now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom already got me a new phone. Haha, that was like magic. :yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> That guy really was a jerk. I texted him several times and he finally texted me back. He told me that he didn't have my phone and told me to leave him alone. :| So I said, "**** you" to him. That really hurt when he told me to leave him alone.  I did all of that driving to see him and then he tells me that. I'm just going to forget this. Plenty of other guys out there. And I'm going to have to get a new phone. I told my mom about this guy but she was mad about the phone. I really don't trust anybody now.


WTF????
That guy was a dick. Where does he live? I have some martial arts techniques that I'm not afraid to use >:')
It's good that you're not sad about him. 
A phone is replacable, a heart not.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pie


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

must. not. procrastinate. ugghhhhh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> WTF????
> That guy was a dick. Where does he live? I have some martial arts techniques that I'm not afraid to use >:')
> It's good that you're not sad about him.
> A phone is replacable, a heart not.


Yea, I know. lol He lives like 30 minutes away from me. After all that driving, he says that to me. :no I actually cried about it while I was on my break at school today. I'm over it now, especially since I got another phone.  Too bad this one doesn't flip out where you can text on it like a keyboard. But I'm just glad I got another phone. And it's the same phone number. My mom had to cancel the service on my other phone so no one would use it or something. Haha, good luck finding him.  I kind of wish I could find him and slap him. :mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Seven


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Take me away...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The weather better change soon. I'm being impatient.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I've decided to put my whirling thoughts on hold. What a great decision. I'll deal with them tomorrow night, on the bus ride home, when I have time to allow them to consume me completely, and then deal with them accordingly. Phew.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My cat has absolutely no respect for a keyboard and what happens when she flops onto it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

the cheat said:


> My cat has absolutely no respect for a keyboard and what happens when she flops onto it.


My cat tail hits everything.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

i wish i was dead


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I just caught a glimpse of outside through the space where the blinds over the sliding glass door end, and it struck me as strange how sunny it was with a dark sky. It looked like some fabricated movie scene. I still feel strange from seeing it.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish I was pretty.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

So then she's all like, "I don't even eat pasta" and I'm all like...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So then she's all like, "I don't even eat pasta" and I'm all like...


Like what?

Just kidding. lol


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

This one time, at band camp...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So then she was all like woah and then I was all like woah and then they were all like woah.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why do I get NSB ads? SJ all the way!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Defacing someone's memorial- how low and disgraceful can people get? 

...Then people go volunteer to clean up the graffiti, and I can't decide whether or not it would be safe to restore my faith in humans.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Fatum volenti ducit, nolenti trahit.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love being asked for ID. If I can pass for 17, so be it. In a few months I'll be 30... jeebz.

So, I'm off to Sweden again tomorrow, might the last time this year.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> So then she was all like woah and then I was all like woah and then they were all like woah.


Whoa, she said whoa?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahhh, you know what? Screw it, I have 30 minutes before school and I'm pretty sure we we're going to finish it in class tomorrow and I still have a whole hour and thirty minutes to do my math and English homework.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Downloading software is often quicker than searching for where I left the dvd.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It takes 6 discs to install Call of Duty 2..:bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm watching this like grade 2 or 3 gym class at the school next to my house fighting with pool noodles I'm sure it's only a matter of time until some idiot complains about how "Dangerous" it is just like good old doge ball.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I want a goddamn ****ing pop tart.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> I want a goddamn ****ing pop tart.


I've never known someone who wanted a pop tart so badly. :lol

Yay, my parents went on vacation and they won't be back until either tomorrow night or Sunday. :boogie


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I've never known someone who wanted a pop tart so badly. :lol
> 
> Yay, my parents went on vacation and they won't be back until either tomorrow night or Sunday. :boogie


What are you going to do in your cave?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

meganmila said:


> What are you going to do in your cave?


Partay!

I'll bring cheese doodles and wine.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sleepy.
But that hiphop music is stuck in my head.
I ate pizza.
I'm sleepy.
But the tv is too loud.
And the phone is on.
But that hiphop music is stuck in my head.
I ate way too many pizza.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My brothers should be opening their sweet shop this weekend. I wonder if they're actually going to use all those candy-related songs they asked me to find for background music. If so, I feel sorry for whoever has to work there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> What are you going to do in your cave?


Haha, probably just grab something to eat and watch t.v. in the living room. =3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I wonder if I can get a nose job on the nhs..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Eugh I can't stand looking at my face rn.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm gonna try selling my old stuff on kijiji


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It is really quite amazing to think how so many animals can get by at night with little to no light. Man has always use fire at the very least or we are f*cked


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

bleh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My stomach has been acting strange lately. =/


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Charmander said:


> I wonder if I can get a nose job on the nhs..


Lol... me too.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel better on this forum tonight.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Its 5am and i'm totally drunk, well not messy drunk but i've had 7 cans of coors light (i got 12 cans for 12 euro, winning!) and 5 bottles of miller. 

I love me when i'm drunk, in a euphoric state of knowing what i cannot do, but i am totally happy. Wish i was i was in this state all the time. I suppose valium is similiar. 

Spent tonight drinking in the house after work, got loads of cans from the supermarket, started drinking at 9pm, ordered a chinese, and spent most of the night watching 'the vampire diaries' (hated it, but my housemates like it), and got totally hammered by the time they went to bed. 

Also i have to meet my mum at 11am tomorrow; it's a 2 minute walk from town, but i might still be slightly drunk, who gives a ****?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Screw humanity I'm starting my own species.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> My stomach has been acting strange lately. =/


Does that mean you went out on another date with that guy? Haha, get it? because when girls go on dates with guys they sometimes...

OH MY GOD! I just remembered the dream I had last night where I met my best friend or boyfriend or something, and he said "I hate pot", and we got together so great.D Why can't that happen in real life?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

^Because real life can never be as good as a dream... And if dreams were real I would be eaten by a giant panda. 

A random thought.... Being an agnostic wallflower, without any complications, is surprisingly better than it seems


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm giving up on a "normal" life, moving to the bushes, and building this:










...all I wanna know, is who's coming with me?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jacob Mutter ficken Kriewald Ich sagte du nie mit mir ficken.
You should know by now not to.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

the cheat said:


> I'm giving up on a "normal" life, moving to the bushes, and building this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will. I'll bring the cookies!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've never been to Bali, this t-shirt makes me feel like a phony.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Bulldogs have eyes like hundred year olds...
They've seen to much, experienced so much. So much wisdom they seem to be in possession of.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Man those were some good pumpkin cupcakes. The cream cheese frosting turned out perfect too and I always manage to screw up frosting. I will miss them cupcakes. Until next time.... <3


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know where the good jobs are. My job sucks.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Cake! :boogie


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Saturday evening...what to do?

I think i'll take a walk at the beach...yeah, and drown myself while i'm at it.

200 days to go.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm today is going to suck! grrrrrrrr


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Doesn't matter how many people worship you as in death we are all alone.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's it. One more week here, one at my mom's, up to my dads for 2-1/2 months, and somewhere in there I'm gonna email my roomie and tell her I will be paying off my lease w/my savings money. I can't come back to this place and suffer. It's not healthy. I'm not eating right because I'm scared to go in the kitchen. I'm just not ready to handle living w/roomies w/my SA untreated. Gonna move to a cheaper place n get a studio.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I fell asleep in the living room last night. It felt so good sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Phew, thought i posted up more drunken crap on here last night, turns out i didn't (really :b )

I also bought a nice pair of maroon/wine coloured skinny jeans today, for 16 euro, it makes me so happy when i get something i want, for a bargain! And i took the last pair in my size. 

Also looked for another winter jacket, since i lost the last one when i was on holidays  I will buy it next week when i get paid, the one i want is like 80 euro. Badly need a proper rain jacket in this weather, i'm freezing to death in my hoodie! And i also think it's time for me to start wearing my boots now; i usually wear flat pumps with skinny jeans, but it is just way way too cold for flat pumps at this stage.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I would rather tear off my own leg and beat myself over the head with it than do these taxes and yes, if I manage it, I will post pics.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Life 1 The Cheat 0. Good game.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

They should make a horror movie starring the Jack in the Box mascot. He's f'ing terrifying.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

If Gatsby lived nowadays he'd yearn toward the green light of instant messaging.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that this moisturiser is not meant to give me a burning sensation, i feel like i'm on fire now.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I got carded at Target for buying a package of lighters :sus


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I got carded at Target for buying a package of lighters :sus


:clap That's awesome...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

the cheat said:


> :clap That's awesome...


:lol I asked why, but she had a very heavy Russian accent that was unintelligible So, is this normal? Haha.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I did something so crazy and ballsy today. I am so proud of myself. I didn't let myself talk myself out of it.

Someone get me some testicles already.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> :lol I asked why, but she had a very heavy Russian accent that was unintelligible So, is this normal? Haha.


It doesn't matter, it's still nice. 



Perfectionist said:


> I did something so crazy and ballsy today. I am so proud of myself. I didn't let myself talk myself out of it.
> 
> Someone get me some testicles already.


I'm not using mine, you can have them.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Either I get the diamond or I suffer forever in hell.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

If someone could quote this in 12 hours to remind me to do my homework, that would be great.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What happened to Chicken in Bisquit?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

We need to have a National Cheesestick Day.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> I got carded at Target for buying a package of lighters :sus


Looking younger than you are is a common symptom on this site.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> I'm pretty sure that this moisturiser is not meant to give me a burning sensation, i feel like i'm on fire now.


Are you sure it wasn't Tiger Balm?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

im glad things worked out and am really excited


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> If someone could quote this in 12 hours to remind me to do my homework, that would be great.


Time to get your scrawny butt out of bed and do your homework.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

My hands and feet are cold. I'm too lazy to grab another blanket ;_;
First world problems ;_;


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

*normal is an illusion, what is normal for the spider is chaos for the fly*


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

So they are going for the highest freefall jump ever. They are at over 60,000 feet and they are going for 120,000 feet. Should happen in the next hour and live stream is here for anyone interested.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have such a love hate relationship with recording, especially the mixing phase


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Holy sudden weight loss Batman  I lost an unexpected 6lbs in the past week. I'm already too skinny. What the hell.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You are either at square one or at the final line, there is no in between,


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"... it was another one of those ****in' foo fighters!"


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Imagine if a mod or admin decided to delete this thread. Imagine the huge post count drop some of you might end up having. Just my thought for the day.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Do not put too much basil in a quiche, it makes it taste like mint. >_>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> Holy sudden weight loss Batman  I lost an unexpected 6lbs in the past week. I'm already too skinny. What the hell.


In one whole week?


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I can read people's minds.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> I can read people's minds.


read mine right now please!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ben12 said:


> Imagine if a mod or admin decided to delete this thread. Imagine the huge post count drop some of you might end up having. Just my thought for the day.


No one has to imagine! Here are the counts:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=19685


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> No one has to imagine! Here are the counts:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=19685


I have 1220 posts in this thread?!?!

I thought it would be way more.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I have 1220 posts in this thread?!?!
> 
> I thought it would be way more.


Clearly, you just need to post in here more :b


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

falling down said:


> read mine right now please!


You're thinking it might be a good idea to slather yourself in butter and do swimming motions on the kitchen floor.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> You're thinking it might be a good idea to slather yourself in butter and do swimming motions on the kitchen floor.


:no

Was this meant to be insulting? :blank


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

falling down said:


> :no
> 
> Was this meant to be insulting? :blank


Of course not.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> No one has to imagine! Here are the counts:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=19685


And i thought i was spamming this thread...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The funny pictures thread got locked. :cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> The funny pictures thread got locked. :cry


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

What am I still doing here?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> Of course not.


Why would you think I was thinking that?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet! Another James Bond movie is coming out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

falling down said:


> Why would you think I was thinking that?


Cus it was a joke?

-------

NPT threads, that is what is on my mind.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ewwww. This sucks.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

This day has flown by.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want to go back in time and slap myself this morning for totally wasting this day. I could have learned another language or something. But no. I ate double stuffed oreos and napped and looked at pictures of cats. I hate myself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> I want to go back in time and slap myself this morning for totally wasting this day. I could have learned another language or something. But no. I ate double stuffed oreos and napped and *looked at pictures of cats*. I hate myself.


How can you say that is a waste of time?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

what a busy day


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I've a lot of stress, let me lay my stress on you.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

The Halls you told me to throw out are still helping me through this cold. Glad I didn't throw em away. I also have a new favourite flavour!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Must I be interested in such lame shows as Breaking Amish? guess I'm just like you, easily amused (by The "Learning" Channel).


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Hurhurhur


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been a lazy laze at work today, though in my defense I got all my projects finished, for now.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> No one has to imagine! Here are the counts:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=19685


And there I come with a pathetic 55 posts ~___~


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Plated (as in covered with a thin layer of metal) does not have an "i."

Sometimes spell check can't save you!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, i've got 13% left in my battery.

198 days to go.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't me I lost that box when moving :bash


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sometimes I feel Im not enough clever for mathematical problems. That sucks I want to be an engineer!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I hate my life


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I hate my life


 :hug


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

why in **** am I living in this country and why does my life suck? am I imprisoned here until I move out? why am I so awkward? why is it like this? what if I'm forever alone? will I ever be happy? how can I be like that person? why is his life so much better than mine? why didn't I say something? why doesn't she like me? what did I do wrong? who will ever love me? what do I say? why don't I understand? 

help me


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

so tired and such a long day ahead


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

gimme back my 6 posts moderators :b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Octal said:


> gimme back my 6 posts moderators :b


Are you online? XD


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Would having sex in public count as a Triumph over social anxiety? :um

ok I think that's enough internet for today.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yet another pointless week. :bash **** it I'm going to bed.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought this girl that was putting cream in her coffee at Starbucks this morning said hi to me, but it turned out that she was saying hi to her friend that was behind me.

Like an idiot I said hi all cheerfully, only be be embarrassed 2 seconds later.

Blah :/


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Got a briefing before going to the uk. Apparently no one, not even my family, is supposed to know what unit i'm in...whatever.:roll


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

It's 11.45 and I _just_ woke up. Went to bed at like 5am last night (this morning?). Clearly this cycle of staying up late and waking up late and then staying up even later is getting outta control.

Gosh, I'm so eloquent this morning. [/sarcasm]



avoidobot3000 said:


> Would having sex in public count as a Triumph over social anxiety? :um
> 
> ok I think that's enough internet for today.


I should think so. Oh what the hell, just _being_ out in public counts as a triumph over social anxiety. :teeth



Canucklehead said:


> I thought this girl that was putting cream in her coffee at Starbucks this morning said hi to me, but it turned out that she was saying hi to her friend that was behind me.
> 
> Like an idiot I said hi all cheerfully, only be be embarrassed 2 seconds later.
> 
> Blah :/


Oh yeah, this crap happens. That's why sometimes when people say hi to me I'm afraid to respond. Well, that and the fact that they're usually kind of creepy-looking, too. Hardy har har.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I wish I. Well. I just wish


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like these mice are finally gone out of the house. I'll miss their precious squeaks, though. :cry


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

My teeth hurt.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm ****ing toast dude.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Octal said:


> gimme back my 6 posts moderators :b


:no


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's really difficult to work in the dark, but I'm too lazy to turn on the light.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

To renew my Amazon Prime membership or not?

I don't really want to because I'm on a budget plan as a full-time student at the moment. Can I renew it for free under my student email addresses? Or will I have to make a new account with the student address?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> It's really difficult to work in the dark, but I'm too lazy to turn on the light.


Would you not save more energy if you were working with the light on than you would use in turning it on?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> Would you not save more energy if you were working with the light on than you would use in turning it on?


Possibly . I was almost done and thought I could manage.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Excuse me, I have to go watch some grown men pretend their tough, fighters and A-List actors because I have nothing ****ing better to do with my time, ever. If any ladies have any comments or questions, please feel free to drop me a line while I'm gone and probably back here after 3 hours of boredom.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I dreamed last night that all my favourite players from the Sens somehow ended up on the Oilers. I don't know whether it was supposed to be a nightmare or not..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today is becoming a ****ty day.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

What ever happened to pogs?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh yeah Alphagetti and toast for dinner oh yeah oh yeah.

When I die people will realize my food tastes are not juvenile and pathetic, they are just the new wave. I'll be the Van Gogh of cheap shaped pasta just you all wait.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Forgot to put my lamb lunch in the fridge when I got to work, it's been kept coolish in my bag, meh, gonna eat it anyway.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Chargers D


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

All smiles


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wasted too much time here already.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't wait until Assassins creed 3 comes out, I haven't played any video games in almost a year, but it was always my favorite way to escape the pain.

I am just so sick and tired of trying to pretend to be an extrovert.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

There's a crunchie bar and a can of coors light staring me in the face, but i will resist!


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> :no


I see how it is :teeth one day we will rise


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want to have Regina Spektor's babies.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Last night when I got into bed, I had a very intense 'awake dream' about meeting and getting a girlfriend. We met at a party and we were both totally drunk. We said a bunch of stuff to each other that was so totally lame, dorky and nerdy, but we were both having a brilliant time. We were very touchy with each other. Then I walked her home, got her number, sent some funny texts to each other, went on another date, I kissed her, she became my girlfriend. The weird thing about this is how intense and realistic this 'awake dream' was, and how easily I came up with stuff to say. It was totally lame stuff, but it was still stuff. I wish I could function like that in real life.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Was it a lucid dream? Lucid dreams are the bomb.

If I ever get married - and I don't plan on it but, you know - this is so my wedding song.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today is going suspiciously slow -_-


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I actually finished two homework tonight. Maybe I got my studying mojo back on track.

Now I'm deciding to whether or not study for a 15 fill in the blank test tomorrow or go to sleep.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Was it a lucid dream? Lucid dreams are the bomb.


Don't know what that is, but it was just a very intense daydream. I was fully awake at the time but lost in the pleasant fantasy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay I took a nap! :yay


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

God damn, it's too hot today. Time for a cold shower.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why do people keep asking me if i'm wearing eye-liner?:roll

197 days to go.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy cow how am I still alive? This pain in my chest is so strong.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Holy cow how am I still alive? This pain in my chest is so strong.


You should go to see a doctor.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> You should go to see a doctor.


It's an emotional pain in the chest. Not a literal one, I feel extreme sadness, not extreme pain.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Miss testing tomorrow again, meh.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Public transport on Tuesday. Gotta love it!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Why isn't google loading?


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Why must australian internet be so miserably bad?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I am the typo queen.


----------



## xxbluejay21 (Apr 12, 2012)

I love Jesus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Octal said:


> Why must australian internet be so miserably bad?


Because if it wasnt then Canada's would be the worst. :teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Uh oh I think I've influenced someone. :afr I'm much more comfortable with liking someone more than they like me, not the reverse.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Octal said:


> Why must australian internet be so miserably bad?


+1

-__-


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I was grabbing a pair of shoes this morning when I noticed this moderately sized wolf spider run underneath my bed. I tried looking for it for like 5 minutes, because I didn't want it to surprise me when I got home.

Now I can't find the thing, and I'm going to have to be checking over my shoulder all night when I get back, argh.

Here's what it looked like. About the same size also.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Miss testing tomorrow again, meh.


Oh gosh. I just remembered that I had an SAS dream about you last night. :um You were getting in a fight with me over something and I don't remember what it was.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

*Depth vs. superficiality vs. satisfaction from everyday contact*

I crave profundity, but at the same time I'm terrified of it. The whole concept just feels so...elusive. Like oblivion - the more you try to be oblivious, the more aware you end up becoming in the process. Not to mention that I don't like to take myself this seriously - what a dangerous thing to do. Also, I can't ever seem to translate thought into language properly. Which is why I always joke with people about not making sense. It's my way of telling them: don't put too much stock in what I have to say; I make sense, just not in the way that I want to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I should really start working out again.

Nah **** it, I'm just gonna keep eating this garbage.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh gosh. I just remembered that I had an SAS dream about you last night. :um You were getting in a fight with me over something and I don't remember what it was.


Yeah you stole my toffee apple, don't you remember!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy crap, we just had an earthquake! And a pretty sizable one!!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Neptunus said:


> Holy crap, we just had an earthquake! And a pretty sizable one!!!!


Omg, is Atlantis okay?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Canucklehead said:


> Omg, is Atlantis okay?


:spit Nice one!

Poor pets, they're still pretty freaked out.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Just let it go.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The deeper you go into the well, the worse it gets.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Not only should you sign knowing it might happen, you should expect it to.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Holy crap, we just had an earthquake! And a pretty sizable one!!!!


Wow, it was a 4.6 - pretty big for little ol' New Hampshire!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Felt the quake here in Maine too. 122112 Has begun


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ 
Yeah, I guess the epicenter was just outside Portland!!! Indeed, the end of the world is near! :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you guys west coast? I do worry that there will be something big there someday...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

That awkward moment when I pretend to be talking on my phone as I enter the grocery store because I'd rather not tell the Boyscouts that I don't want to buy any popcorn.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Today i'm moving to the most depressing outpost - with the highest rate of suicide. Most of this winter i'm gonna be buried under 6 feet of snow.

196 days to go.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

AussiePea said:


> Are you guys west coast? I do worry that there will be something big there someday...


 Nah, the East Coast, nothing big predicted for here.

We're pretty geologically active, though, but most of our quakes are not more than a 1.0, which feels like a big truck driving by. But we have a lot of granite which acts as a good conductor - so our quakes tend to maintain their intensity and are felt further from the epicenter.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Yeah you stole my toffee apple, don't you remember!!


:twak I did no such thing!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

fu** sometimes you do whats right or you just wana help someone and they'll turn around and stab you straight through the heart with ingratefulness and contempt. i really wonder what is wrong with those people. they dont realize, just how horrible people they are. they dont realize how much love they're getting. for FREE.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :twak I did no such thing!


Don't lie eve you totally stole that apple 

:duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Don't lie eve you totally stole that apple
> 
> :duck


:spit


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:wife


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have this tiny pumpkin in my bedroom. It's adorable. I'm thinking it's too small to carve, but then I thought maybe I could carve a single eye and call it a cyclops-o-lantern. :idea










It's roughly the size of my fist.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap, olive oil smells disgusting. Seriously... I kinda want to puke.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Gotta work on my birthday. Yay.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

2talk was trying to be clever and tell me "I miss you" in French. Instead he told me "you bore me".

MERCI BEACUOUP BING TRANSLATER WAY TO RUIN MY LOVE LIFE.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

What do vegetarians feed their pets?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

_"Nothing changes like changes, because nothing changes but the changes."

------
_Also there's a dead rat somewhere by my window and it's stinking up my room:no


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Epic fight between a rabbit, cat, and skunk just went down outside my house. And I live in an urban area. WTF.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Epic fight between a rabbit, cat, and skunk just went down outside my house. And I live in a more urban area. WTF.


That would have been a million hit youtube vid if you recorded it!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Up until now, I had never posted here in yellow text...

That was exciting.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Late night, early morning, sitting by the fireplace sipping on hot chocolate, finally starting to beat this cold. Now if only I had some more marshmallows.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hello


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Someone was so right,attachement really scares me :-/


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

what happens if no one will hire you?


----------



## xxbluejay21 (Apr 12, 2012)

I like Heidi


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Honeychile, where my chilluns at?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

And I wear my sunglasses at night
So I can, so I can
Keep track of the visions in my eyes


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> Late night, early morning, sitting by the fireplace sipping on hot chocolate, finally starting to beat this cold. Now if only I had some more marshmallows.


Ooh I have marshmallows at home. I'll stick a few in your nebuliser, hahaha.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Did somebody say something? Must've been the wind.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't bring a gun to a knife party.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww, look at those poor crows getting wet in the rain


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

this is exactly how I feel right now:



> i ****ING hate school, most of all ****ing math and science that mother****ing **** is so ****ing hard and honestly i dont give a ****ing flying **** about it and everyone knows theyll never use that **** in their ****ing life so why the **** do you have to teach us this ****? how will this help me in any ****ing career that i want to be? its ****ing useless bull****. WHY THE **** CANT I ****ING UNDERSTAND IT ****KKKKK


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If movies have taught me anything, it's that you can get the girl of your dreams if you stalk her long enough and interrupt her wedding.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did I just see that?


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Blasted training wheel


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Seriously where the heck is my Chainsaw I need one. I just need to trim the hedges.....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No public pit access this weekend? But I have family and friends coming down just to see me, now I feel baaaddd


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh no, it stopped raining :rain


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This really is the most depressing place i've ever been to. Not gonna expand on that because i'll have to give the layout of the base. I'm now on the only spot in the base that has signal (just one bar). Not that i have an awful lot of people to call, but i'll have to post on this site much less.

195 days to go.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well that was a border-line terrible episode of South Park tonight. Didn't even laugh. Poor story, no B story... not good. Disappointed. :no


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:eek
:um
Halp!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> Oh no, it stopped raining :rain


This is quite good - you do not want it to stop raining, and you show that using a raining icon


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should really eat something it's been 3 days. But I don't feel like it >.<


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I should really eat something it's been 3 days. But I don't feel like it >.<


3 days of not eating???? Wut bro?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Ooh I have marshmallows at home. I'll stick a few in your nebuliser, hahaha.


Oh no :hide

But then again.... I would get to inhale marshmallows so that's got to be a win

And yep I'm hooked up to the machine at this very moment lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> 3 days of not eating???? Wut bro?


:stu still got 3 weeks or so to decided to go make some food. :teeth

Displayport, HDMI, VGA, Mini Displayport, DVI etc. Make up your god damn mind on what your going to use for monitors,tvs and graphics cards :mum I need to go buy a god damn Mini display port to hdmi and vga adapter and another hdmi cable.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

I think my cat is a schizophrenic


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Where did I go wrong?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

EastWinds said:


> Oh no :hide
> 
> But then again.... I would get to inhale marshmallows so that's got to be a win
> 
> And yep I'm hooked up to the machine at this very moment lol


Yeah. Snorting marshmallows. I imagine that must be super trippy.

(Though it will probably make your cold even worse. So don't try this at home.)

PS. I seem to be coming down with something too. Damnit. You've infected me with your e-germs!!! >;(


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Dita said:


> Why can't I look like Lana Del Rey??? She's perfect.


Yeah there's something about her I like too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When I was at school today going on my way to the library, this woman said something to me. I don't know what she said but at first it sounded like, "Watch out for bikers." Then, it sounded like she said, "Watch out for spiders." I was just thinking, "Dafuq?" :um I have no idea what that woman said. I just kind of smiled and didn't know what to say to her. lmao


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> When I was at school today going on my way to the library, this woman said something to me. I don't know what she said but at first it sounded like, "Watch out for bikers." Then, it sounded like she said, "Watch out for spiders." I was just thinking, "Dafuq?" :um I have no idea what that woman said. I just kind of smiled and didn't know what to say to her. lmao


:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :teeth


:haha

Oh man. I just got back from eating out and had a grilled cheese cheeseburger. That was a lot of food. I could only finish half of it. I didn't even finish my fries. It was a delicious meal, though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Just like old times, I like this.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

STOP biting your nails!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sometimes, I love my job. I get to see and do the coolest things. And save people. It's pretty rad.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel like cancelling my appointment and sitting around in a towel all day, drinking tea.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Tomorrow, I shall stay in bed all day and watch Horror movies.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

januarygirl said:


> Tomorrow, I shall stay in bed all day and watch Horror movies.


Sounds like something I would do. fun fun fun


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i dont even know n e more, i dont want to know,


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Must stop eating! :blank


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Who knew that 14 beers and lexapro would be a bad combination.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

New laptop for work won't let me in. Now serving as a paperweight.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Confused about everything....


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ooh la la


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate these awkward moments.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why are cats always hungry ::blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

New kittens downstairs in my garage!!! Omg!!! :clap


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothing to do. Nowhere to go.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish I could think of things as quickly as I do here when I'm on Facebook.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I'm going to mix it up this weekend and have a movie-watching marathon instead of the usual book-reading marathon.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I love real Indian food :3


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sleep is for mortals.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

they seriously need to fix the flash player volume bug already.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Who collects the shopping carts that are abandoned in fields?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My friend and I are like two peas in a pod. We're so similar that it's uncanny. Sure, I'm the anxious, more awkward, cynical one but we almost think the same. It's a nice feeling... Knowing she _gets_ me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't think i can survive 6 months in this place. How depressing.

194 days to go.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear immune system get off your *** and kill what ever is making my throat sore and itchy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> New kittens downstairs in my garage!!! Omg!!! :clap


Awwww, that's cute!  That reminds me, I saw a cat in the front of our house a week ago. It was black and white. My mom said there have been like three different cats coming over near our house in the past few weeks or so. I want to steal one. >;D


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awwww, that's cute!  That reminds me, I saw a cat in the front of our house a week ago. It was black and white. My mom said there have been like three different cats coming over near our house in the past few weeks or so. I want to steal one. >;D


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

*crunches on taco*


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't do p90x yet, but I did eat an entire bag of chips.

Hooray for feeling gross.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why do American people look so fake on the TV?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Who collects the shopping carts that are abandoned in fields?


people that get paid to by grocery stores.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Why pay 7 dollars for a slice of pie at a restaurant when you can get a whole pie from another great restaurant for 1 more dollar? :blank


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

What happened to the "What do you sound like?" thread? D:


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Toppington said:


> What happened to the "What do you sound like?" thread? D:


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/what-do-you-sound-like-p-104429/


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Toppington said:


> What happened to the "What do you sound like?" thread? D:


It's hiding back in July.

Edit: Whoa, MindOverMood is quick on the ball.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/what-do-you-sound-like-p-104429/


Oh boy! Thanks.  Doesn't seem like there's much to catch up on though. SAD STUFF. :blank



Just Lurking said:


> It's hiding back in July:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/what-do-you-sound-like-p-104429/


I must just be awful with the search feature. ._. Thanks again.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Today I talked to Michael Chabon.

Michael Chabon: "Excuse me. Excuse me? Is this the men's room?"
Me: "Yes!"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got back from eating pizza at my sister's house.  Her new house is nice. Haha, her bf's daughter from his ex-wife gave me a hug. It felt so nice to get a hug. :boogie


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ruby!!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Michael Buble :heart


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang, i didn't win anything in the euromillions this week. Imagine if i won the lotto....what would i do with 67 million euro? Where would i start?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Michael Buble :heart


In my mind Michael Buble is forever associated with this :lol:






Dem strawberries look juicy!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Michael Booblay, quite possibly the biggest fraud douche of all the times.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm....I wonder how I keep guys uninterested in me online? I try to be nice, funny, and keep the conversation going. I don't get it.  Maybe they want somebody perfect. I try to be the best I can be but I guess that's not good enough. :stu I don't know what it is that I've done because I was pretty confident in my personality. I would talk to them and keep the conversation going. What's more to it than that? It's not supposed to be difficult. This isn't a coincidence that all these guys just all of a sudden quit talking to me. Maybe I have something evil inside of me that keeps guys away from me.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

@pythonesque :lol I'm not sure what I just watched..



falling down said:


> Michael Booblay, quite possibly the biggest fraud douche of all the times.


Are you being sarcastic? He just donated $100K to our children's charities.

It's just because he's a Nucks fan, isn't it! :teeth


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> @pythonesque :lol I'm not sure what I just watched..
> 
> Are you being sarcastic? He just donated $100K to our children's charities.
> 
> It's just because he's a Nucks fan, isn't it! :teeth


Thanks for the donation Booblay, please, by all means snort another line, Michael.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Thanks for the donation Booblay, please, by all means snort another line, Michael.


:?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm gonna try typing on the graveyard tonight so I can clock in some lines after 12am and then can leave my room earlier tomorrow. Hopefully i can stay up till about 3:30am so I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Nevermind0 said:


> Why pay 7 dollars for a slice of pie at a restaurant when you can get a whole pie from another great restaurant for 1 more dollar? :blank


$8 for a pie is entirely too much especially one that is mass produced in a factory.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Whoa...that thing is huge :eek


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

3 days in this place and i already want to kill myself.

193 days to go.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if I project too much of an innocence or naivety to be considered attractive. I doubt that guys are interested in that sort of thing. I'm really feminine but I'm considering that I may come off as childish.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My weekend begins with a killer football match(Tottenham vs. Chelsea) & my new whiskey glasses officially being christened with Revelstoke Spiced Whiskey...Whiskey A-Go-Go!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Came across three squirrels on my hike with a friend this morning. They all came within a few feet of us. One actually climbed my shoe and sat there, staring up at me, for around 25 seconds! They were so cute. That made my day.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Last night I had a dream that I asked a guy here from SAS on a date, and we had a great time and he was all into me, and then some public figure died suddenly and the next thing I know, I'm trying to solve a murder mystery down in city hall. That was a strange one, even by my standards.



Solar Eclipse said:


> Came across three squirrels on my hike with a friend this morning. They all came within a few feet of us. One actually climbed my shoe and sat there, staring up at me, for around 25 seconds! They were so cute. That made my day.


Aww. Squirrels are adorable! Although there are some vicious ones out there too - if you feed them once they'll never leave you alone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Keep going to at least one class and try to get at lest one credit this semester or keep skipping and have to get all of them next semester. :sigh:bash


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Aww. Squirrels are adorable! Although there are some vicious ones out there too - if you feed them once they'll never leave you alone.


Haha, you sound like you speak from experience. :b Hmm, I was actually thinking about feeding them the next time I take a walk there... They seemed nice enough. I dunno, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

These kids are going to be old men before I get to see this. Why isn't everything I want easily accessible and available? Are we living in the internet age or what? Man.






I want to see this too.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Haha, you sound like you speak from experience. :b Hmm, I was actually thinking about feeding them the next time I take a walk there... They seemed nice enough. I dunno, we'll see how it goes.


Oh, I do. The way some of them dart after you when you're out of peanuts is pretty scary. Makes me think they're going to mow me over or something. You know what's really fun to feed? Seagulls. I got one to eat out of my hand once. It was awesome.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Oh, I do. The way some of them dart after you when you're out of peanuts is pretty scary. Makes me think they're going to mow me over or something. You know what's really fun to feed? Seagulls. I got one to eat out of my hand once. It was awesome.


Okay, yeah. That does sound scary. :um Maybe I should rethink feeding them. And that's cool! I remember trying to get the pigeons to do that as a kid. Feeding ducks is fun too. I guess some don't like their squawking but I think it makes them lively and entertaining.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Okay, yeah. That does sound scary. :um Maybe I should rethink feeding them. Oh, that's cool! I remember trying to get the pigeons to do that as a kid. Feeding ducks is fun too. I guess some don't like their squawking but I think it makes them lively and entertaining.


Just be careful. And work on your short distance run before attempting to feed anything that is capable of chasing you :teeth. Ducks _are_ entertaining, aren't they? You throw a bit of food into the pond and they all swarm around it and start elbowing one another for it. Wait, that's not right, ducks don't have elbows... but you get what I mean.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Time to read this book.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Just be careful. And work on your short distance run before attempting to feed anything that is capable of chasing you :teeth. Ducks _are_ entertaining, aren't they? You throw a bit of food into the pond and they all swarm around it and start elbowing one another for it. Wait, that's not right, ducks don't have elbows... but you get what I mean.


:lol Of course. I wouldn't dare not practice my "short distance run" before engaging in such dangerous activities. :b And thanks. Haha, yup, I sure do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn snail mail.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> Whoa...that thing is huge :eek


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went out to eat today at my aunt and uncle's on my mom's side. The food was good. We had a BBQ with potato salad and for dessert I had a Mississippi mud brownie and a cupcake. They have two cats. One of them is mean, though. I love the other cat. She let me rub her. :> I took pictures of her, too. Her name is Tinkerbell and the other one's name is Callie. 

I opened up with my sister last night (the one that I used to be really close to). I texted her on my phone. I told her that I have SAD. She told me that when she was living here, she used to have anxiety attacks.  I never even knew this. So, I guess that's two of my sisters who had anxiety. And she invited me to go to the fair with her. I don't know if I should go or not.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

how self absorbed does one have to be, seriously.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I spent the entire day asleep and now I only have tomorrow off.

I want to go out to eat but it's Saturday and crowded everywhere.

I need to do homework but I'm procrastinating.

I want to go to a haunted trail but apparently I'm too old for this.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Need to start keeping SPR rhetorical character is broken need help send help please


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Best pasty Siri doesn't understand my accent


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

You can take a reliefs but you will never keep our freedom


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Who is this guy? :haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a ribbon a bird tweeted to me
can there be a beginning without an ending?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I actually love clutter!!!!!!! errr errr errr clutter clutter clutter muahahah yas!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

If President George Washington was still alive were to go to The United Kindom, he would be put into jail for treason.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> Just a ribbon a bird tweeted to me
> can there be a beginning without an ending?


Birds tweeting ribbons? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i really want Jahmene to win the UK xfactor; he has been through so much, and i can relate to how anxious he can get. But he is an excellent singer. I kinda shed a tear tonight when i heard all the **** he has been through, i had a very tough childhood as well, and i won't even go there, but as Tulisa said, i believe in fate.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Birds tweeting ribbons? Sounds interesting.


Weird...

My head really needs to stop hurting before I break something. :mum


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would do anything for a burger and a curry, cheese chips right now, i am warped with the hunger here. 

Also youtube is wreaking me head, why does it keep stopping during a song, when i've played a song twice.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Lol

I want to go to the beach when it's raining!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm going to go on a chocolate eating binge! I don't know why I've been craving for chocolate since the last two days.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I should just forget about being in a relationship ever. No guy wants me. I don't know what it is that I did, but I didn't do anything wrong. Most girls out there don't have to do **** to get a guy and I'm trying to talk to guys online and they just quit talking to me. What is it that I could have possibly said that would make a guy quit talking to me? I didn't do anything. I'm just going to forget it all for good now.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I should just forget about being in a relationship ever. No guy wants me. I don't know what it is that I did, but I didn't do anything wrong. Most girls out there don't have to do **** to get a guy and I'm trying to talk to guys online and they just quit talking to me. What is it that I could have possibly said that would make a guy quit talking to me? I didn't do anything. I'm just going to forget it all for good now.


Awww I often feel the same way :blank Don't worry, you'll find someone. You seem nice and very relationship worthy.

I wish I had wavy hair like my mother. Straight hair is no fun.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I should just forget about being in a relationship ever. No guy wants me. I don't know what it is that I did, but I didn't do anything wrong. Most girls out there don't have to do **** to get a guy and I'm trying to talk to guys online and they just quit talking to me. What is it that I could have possibly said that would make a guy quit talking to me? I didn't do anything. I'm just going to forget it all for good now.


They must be inhaling to much CO2 and hitting their heads against to many doors. :teeth


















I hate glass doors the side I go to open first is always locked.:mum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's so beautiful outside right now. I wish my brother would take me for a drive lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll never be in a relationship for 2 reasons, fear of vulnerability & the fact that I never want to go anywhere(even basic outings like coffee shops or movies)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I tot I taw a puddy tat :um


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If all else fails, cry. Someone will stop and help you..


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

...Damn


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

When will I win the lottery? Or my dad? Only won cookies now...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think i'll fly to london on the 14th of nov instead of the 7th.

Oh and i swear, this is the last time i'm setting a foot in the uk.

192 days to go.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

after I resigning, I will go on a trip to either Bali or Bangkok XD which is estimated at December..
before I stressed out from searching new job again..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I really wish the rain would stay. The sky is clearing up and I don't want to see the sun till February next year.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Strawberry fields forever


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

There's nothing I enjoy more than going to work after a long, sleepless night. >=T


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should of told them to pick up some lozenges on their way home.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel like I wear underwear out of habit, not necessity. One of the most urgent philosophical questions I am currently faced with is _to wear underwear or not to wear underwear?_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> Awww I often feel the same way :blank Don't worry, you'll find someone. You seem nice and very relationship worthy.


Maybe. I mean, guys can't lose interest in me that fast. :roll I have a good personality. It may sound retarded for me to even think that I have a good personality but I do. It's just ridiculous. Like 99.9% of girls don't do anything at all to get a guy. I went to drive and see this one guy knowing that I'd probably get lost and he tells me to leave him alone. It's not like I got him to come and get me. I'm upset and I just feel like throwing something. To me it's just selfish that guys on dating websites are like that. Wouldn't they be happy to have any girl? I feel like they get some sort of weird vibe from me or something. I don't know what it is. It's not like I just all of a sudden quit talking to them. I keep the conversation going.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Maybe. I mean, guys can't lose interest in me that fast. :roll I have a good personality. It may sound retarded for me to even think that I have a good personality but I do. It's just ridiculous. Like 99.9% of girls don't do anything at all to get a guy. I went to drive and see this one guy knowing that I'd probably get lost and he tells me to leave him alone. It's not like I got him to come and get me. I'm upset and I just feel like throwing something. To me it's just selfish that guys on dating websites are like that. Wouldn't they be happy to have any girl? I feel like they get some sort of weird vibe from me or something. I don't know what it is. It's not like I just all of a sudden quit talking to them. I keep the conversation going.


Most people are stupid that's why. :blank
:rub


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Most people are stupid that's why. :blank
> :rub


I didn't think it would be this hard. :blank I believe it's impossible for me to be in a relationship now after that. Haha. I highly doubt it's because they're intimidated by me or else, they wouldn't have talked to me in the first place. But whatever. I just feel like I'm getting rejected for no reason at all.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> Whoa...that thing is huge :eek


That's what she said.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish it was cold, dark and rainy all the time.
Something about this weather just makes me feel so calm and content.
If gas wasn't so expensive, I would drive around all day in the rain.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it that strange that I want to be a light in the velvet sky?
To rise and shine?
To burn and die.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I want a life


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

This is not elementary school.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

i feel like such a keener. no adventures lately.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to the store today and bought some black boots. I finally got a nice pair of boots. When I got home, I noticed there was a bracelet in the bag and I didn't even buy it. It says YOLO. -____-


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> $8 for a pie is entirely too much especially one that is mass produced in a factory.


Not sure if the pies from Marie Calenders are made in a factory but i doubt it, either way they're good pies and 8 is a good price for a good pie where i live.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Must bite tongue.
Must bite tongue. 
Must bite tongue. 
Must bite tongue.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It is cold. I can enjoy hot showers more, though. I'm so glad the hot weather is over with.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You have one thousand unread spam messages!...

Son of a....


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> ...Damn


^ Yeah, this too :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I was so bored today that I drove all the way through the Ortega highway, then turned around and drove back again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

83,000 posts - where has the time gone?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I went to the store today and bought some black boots. I finally got a nice pair of boots. When I got home, I noticed there was a bracelet in the bag and I didn't even buy it. It says *YOLO. -____-*


Destroy it with thermite.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I feel _terrible_. I tried to be nice and let someone down easy, but I f-ed up. As usual. _Quelle surprise._ Maybe deep down I'm just a terrible, insensitive jerk who secretly enjoys making others feel bad. My god, what is _wrong_ with me?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Destroy it with thermite.


:teeth Haha, sounds like a good idea!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i want to beleive in the romantic fantasy, the one with candles and flowers and that secluded fantasy world of two people in the evenings and through peaceful days.

"somehow" - sadly - it feels like a relic of a someone i was, almost too far gone


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Led Zeppelin is my religion

Edit: I also need to start/join a Led Zeppelin cover band on top of starting my own band. That's two things that i need to add to my bucket list.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mmm crepe.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Got another distinction, hooray. :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

John316C said:


> hes starting to forget. its no wonder so many elderly people die from loneliness - people ignore others so casually all their lives, they do so with the elderly because they've conditioned themselves.


Wow - I need to remember this. :rain


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> 83,000 posts - where has the time gone?


Congrats! 

____

Sheeeeiiiiit!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Maybe. I mean, guys can't lose interest in me that fast. :roll I have a good personality. It may sound retarded for me to even think that I have a good personality but I do. It's just ridiculous. Like 99.9% of girls don't do anything at all to get a guy. I went to drive and see this one guy knowing that I'd probably get lost and he tells me to leave him alone. It's not like I got him to come and get me. I'm upset and I just feel like throwing something. To me it's just selfish that guys on dating websites are like that. Wouldn't they be happy to have any girl? I feel like they get some sort of weird vibe from me or something. I don't know what it is. It's not like I just all of a sudden quit talking to them. I keep the conversation going.


Forget about that loser who made you feel this way. Some guys are idiots and don't know when to do what. You are special in your own way and you will certainly find someone who will adore you and not look down on you for being yourself. I know it sounds impossible at this point of time, but things can happen just like that. You're obviously doing your best so if someone tells you to back off, it's their loss. Keep trying!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> That's what she said.


Lol...I was talking about a huge roach that I saw in the toilet.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder if the mods all meet on weekends, grab a bag of popcorn and huddle around the laptop on the coffee table to laugh at our private messages.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm getting too old for this crap. I felt like collapsing with each step i took last night. Especially after barelysleeping in the past week.

191 days to go.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Why is psychiatrist so expensive....


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i always love certain things when they arent popular yet and then when they become popupar i lose interest


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

sorry not following the conv just saying my thought of the day lol xD


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^^ that's how this thread works.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I wonder if the mods all meet on weekends, grab a bag of popcorn and huddle around the laptop on the coffee table to laugh at our private messages.


They would have to rinse their eyes out with purell after reading mine :lol


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

LMAO that was funny.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

My apologies, I wasn't raised in the public school system.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I need to quit drinking. I mean REALLY quit drinking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Canucklehead said:


> I wonder if the mods all meet on weekends, grab a bag of popcorn and huddle around the laptop on the coffee table to laugh at our private messages.


Nope. :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> They would have to rinse their eyes out with purell after reading mine :lol


I just bought a mini-bottle of hand sanitizer on Friday :lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I just bought a mini-bottle of hand sanitizer on Friday :lol.


Here is a more G-rated sample of some of the PM's I tend to get.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Here is a more G-rated sample of some of the PM's I tend to get.


Damn, I guess I'm not the only one who gets those kind of messages.

Most of mine are more passive aggressive though. 

Picture comments and whatnot.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Faust said:


> If anyone knows how to use the three sea shells please do tell me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


>


Who knows? :stu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I just took a really steamy shower and forgot to open the window or turn on the fan.

I don't know how my lungs didn't hurt until after I got out of the shower.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

All my suspicions were true. At least now I know my feelings about the situation weren't unwarranted. 

Heh


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Can the mods see our PMs?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Can the mods see our PMs?


If they really wanted to, they could.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy sh*t, life sucks :sigh


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Richard Dawkins really talks sense.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

bisexual lesbehonests


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I could win the quiet game without even trying.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I could win the quiet game without even trying.


I never understood what was so hard about that game... :con


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I never understood what was so hard about that game... :con


Me neither, it seems to be hard for everyone else though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's a stray dog outside. It was coming up to me when I went to go feed our dog. It was just so cute. It's black, too. This dog is still sitting outside. It's under my dad's truck.  I want that dog. It seems like it's already attached to me. It doesn't have a collar on it. It looks like it has a flea collar, though.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> There's a stray dog outside. It was coming up to me when I went to go feed our dog. It was just so cute. It's black, too. This dog is still sitting outside. It's under my dad's truck.  I want that dog. It seems like it's already attached to me. It doesn't have a collar on it. It looks like it has a flea collar, though.


Rescue the poor doggie!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Rescue the poor doggie!


I'm going to go feed it. It looks really skinny. D:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm going to go feed it. It looks really skinny. D:


What breed of dog?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I pressed the button for Mocha instead of hot chocolate - I drank all of it, I have never drank a cup of coffee before.....maybe that is why I am not too sleepy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know. I'm not good with dogs. lol I found a picture on google and it was the only picture I could find that it looked like but it wouldn't load. =/ It's a medium black dog. Kind of fluffy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know. I'm not good with dogs. lol I found a picture on google and it was the only picture I could find that it looked like but it wouldn't load. =/ It's a medium black dog. Kind of fluffy.


Like this or is it a small dog?

http://media.kids-myshot.nationalgeographic.com/501fdbc2c3972students_098_large_medium.JPG


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful Washington weather today. I'm all for the rain, but this is just seriously depressing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Like this or is it a small dog?
> 
> http://media.kids-myshot.nationalgeographic.com/501fdbc2c3972students_098_large_medium.JPG


I found one. It looks like this. Well, I guess it's not exactly fluffy but it looked a little fluffy on the tail.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woah, that showed up big. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Give it a home naow!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like a Lab/Border Collie mix


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Give it a home naow!


:yay I want to keep it. I don't think there'll be a way I can talk my dad into keeping it. I just went outside to pet it. I can't believe it's still out there. :um It's hard to see. Oh my gosh, this dog is just adorable.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :yay I want to keep it. I don't think there'll be a way I can talk my dad into keeping it. I just went outside to pet it. I can't believe it's still out there. :um It's hard to see. Oh my gosh, this dog is just adorable.


Let it in the house lock it in his room and let it surprise him when he gets home? Deny any knowledge of where it came from.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Looks like a Lab/Border Collie mix


Yeah, it looks like a mix to me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

inchoate visualization


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Let it in the house lock it in his room and let it surprise him when he gets home? Deny any knowledge of where it came from.


Damn. I shouldn't have told my mom about it when she came home. Maybe I'll "accidentally" let in in the house. :idea


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Damn. I shouldn't have told my mom about it when she came home. Maybe I'll "accidentally" let in in the house. :idea


Well I have no knowledge about any "dog"... :stu

http://www.hark.com/clips/stcglgpcfd-i-know-nothing


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well I have no knowledge about any "dog"... :stu
> 
> http://www.hark.com/clips/stcglgpcfd-i-know-nothing


:b That dog just about got on my lap. Haha, It had it's front paws resting on me. :mushy It almost licked my face. My mom is going to work tonight. I don't know if I should let it in. I'll be here by myself.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I found one. It looks like this. Well, I guess it's not exactly fluffy but it looked a little fluffy on the tail.


*COUGH* *COUGH *HACK* *COUGH*
Too....cute.... I'm not gonna make it...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man you know? I had like a _great_ day today. The only down part was my last class but everything was good.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, I _really_ need to vacuum this place. Now.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - I need to remember this. :rain


yes, people ignore people in need all their lives, it becomes a habit, when they get older, their bodies are weak and cant take the loneliness that comes from being not wanted/needed/useful so they die off quick.

kind of like how old people cannot handle arguments. its best to just get along.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

"He's being all -----like!"

Yes, he is.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Jcgrey said:


> I need to quit drinking. I mean REALLY quit drinking.


Quoted for emphasis.

"Okay, I'm gonna do it." Resolution.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Roommate is home.

Time to find some excuse to leave :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think my intentions are right, but the outcome is always wrong.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm freakin bored out of my mind at my house, no one to talk to. I really want a girlfriend. I'm stuck on my own mental prison will there ever be a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

pythonesque said:


> I feel _terrible_. I tried to be nice and let someone down easy, but I f-ed up. As usual. _Quelle surprise._ Maybe deep down I'm just a terrible, insensitive jerk who secretly enjoys making others feel bad. My god, what is _wrong_ with me?


You could tell that person that you didn't mean to make him or her feel bad. You probably don't intend to make others feel bad, since you feel remorse about doing so.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

"a password isn't enough" ...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man, I'm realizing how much good music I have downloaded on my computer. Why do I skip so many of those songs?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I'll have chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I just learned the Zelda 64 Hyrule castle theme song on my guitar. I need to play more video game music.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I found one. It looks like this. Well, I guess it's not exactly fluffy but it looked a little fluffy on the tail.


quoting this because that was so cute having my screen occupied by a dog. :3


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The user xnetco visited my profile. The reason must be because I asked who he\she is in this thread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Self loathing little ***** is what i am


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

When in doubt... OPPAN GANGNAM STYLE!

Besides, that dance is nearly dead, right? The hype has gone... Well, at least here ~_~


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I am surprised Knownparrell hasn't been permnately banned. I always enjoy reading his threads, they are pretty interesting. Can't figure out if he is trolling or not sometimes. Hope he dosen't get permnately banned though.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Omg...I can't count lol.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I wish I had a dense chocolate brownie with walnuts right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't help but feel I would enjoy my job infinitely more if this ONE person was not here.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I just realized that my cat has better social skills than I do. :rofl


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Guacamole should be a controlled substance, it's so addicting.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Goddamit, I'm a mess...

And I got like no work done today... Yesterday.. Whatever.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

> You may only post 10 messages every 30 minutes.


You've got to be f-ing kidding me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

hide yo feelings, hide yo life


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamt I put on a lion costume, became an actual lion, and took down an elephant. It was glorious.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

pretentious people all around


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy RESIZE jumpin **** balls


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Montgomery


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep, this dog isn't going to go away. I just got home from school today and traffic was backed up on the interstate because of a wreck. That dog was waiting on me in the front yard. :>


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

People who like this sort of thing will find it just the sort of thing they like.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just finished 10 km of running uphill with uniform, grenades, ammo, a rifle and more dead weight - at 2am. 

I'm a dead man.

189 days to go.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> You've got to be f-ing kidding me.


LOL


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want a French maid costume now!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You know that I can use somebody


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

rdrr said:


> You know that I can use somebody


Somebody like you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Note to self: Kill John

p.s steal the Orca and hulk first. Then blow everything else up.





p.s.s: Go to school tommorow. :afr


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Note to self: Kill John
> 
> p.s steal the Orca and hulk first. Then blow everything else up.


Eve online?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Eve online?


Yep me an my buddy are tired of this idiot unfortunately it's at least a month until we can take him into low sec and force him to eject from his orca so my alt can fly off with it.

I don't see the asteroids!

Your ship is bouncing off of them...

:wtf


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I spent the day at work laughing randomly at something that happened on Sunday,

'is that a jizz stain on your top?' Followed by an awkward 'eh no' 

I am so ****ing sad :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I forgot lunch...AGAIN! No wonder I never put on weight, you need to eat for that to happen!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Kraft Dinner is soooooooooooo goooooooooooooood.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> I forgot lunch...AGAIN! No wonder I never put on weight, you need to eat for that to happen!


Yeah i forgot to eat today! I am farly tight on money until tomorrow, so i bought crap. And i had to feed my tobacco habit, so yesterday i had €30; spent 15 on petrol and 9 euro on cigarettes, lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

"You have no friends in your friend list, please add a few friends to use chat"

pppffffhh This "Who's Online" thing is such a joke to use friendless users.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

these in-ear headphones were a great investment; cannot hear the houseparty, and i get to watch breaking bad like a ****ing boss. 

Edit: wtf, who puts on the pokemon theme tune at 3am at a house party and decides to roar the lyrics like a gob****e?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish a had a friend to watch Paranormal Activity with... :sigh



Hello22 said:


> these in-ear headphones were a great investment; cannot hear the houseparty, and i get to watch breaking bad like a ****ing boss.
> 
> *Edit: wtf, who puts on the pokemon theme tune at 3am at a house party and decides to roar the lyrics like a gob****e?*


:haha That's hilarious, wouldn't mind being awakened by that at 3 in the morning.

And what earphones are you talking about that can block out those noises? I'd love to have a pair because I can't hear **** when listening to music during lunch without raising the volume to the top which will just make me deaf.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bleh! That dog put it's paws on my lips. I should wash them off with hand soap. :um


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Marshmallows ............



The pox of humanity.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I am starting to fully realize what a piece of sh*t I am.

Time to withdrawal back into being a loner where I belong.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Bleh! That dog put it's paws on my lips. I should wash them off with hand soap. :um


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Profile change todaaaay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Some people really suck in my town -.-


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Holy crap, Paul Wall lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Things better go my way today. :sigh

Bend to my will world :bash


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Some people make you wish you had a baseball bat handy and their head was a hanger in the strike zone.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there an emote for the "Whew" reaction?

I don't see one.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the day of truth. In many ways.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

D-day is coming and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

According to my boss D-Day is coming and I'm happy about it. She plans to hitchhike on some spaceship. December 22 should be a quiet day at work.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wake up late because I have nothing to do, and go to bed late because I have much to think about.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm back :/


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

why am i never good enough?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

"Let it sit in microwave for 1-2 minutes to complete cooking."


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol i let this guy beat me in this gun-competition. In the last round though we were told that whoever loses will have to run carrying the winner to the 200m mark and back. This time i just had to win cause i didn't feel like carrying that 200 something lbs guy. Lol he was so pissed off...it was worth it.

Also, i'll probably fly in december in the end. **** that!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder if she is doing okay?.....


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1500 posts since August


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I checked to see the sex of that dog and it's a girl. I named her Beauty just in case I get to keep her.  My mom was telling me that dog is trouble. She said that she got into a couple of things last night.  Maybe I can work something out. I could sneak outside and give her some of our other dog's food. No one will notice a thing. :tiptoe


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why is my body already worn out?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I checked to see the sex of that dog and it's a girl. I named her Beauty just in case I get to keep her.  My mom was telling me that dog is trouble. She said that she got into a couple of things last night.  Maybe I can work something out. I could sneak outside and give her some of our other dog's food. No one will notice a thing. :tiptoe


Aww! Shelby to the rescue 
I love dogs too, once had a stray dog hid in my room. Mom was not amused XD


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Retro is the new modern


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Aww! Shelby to the rescue
> I love dogs too, once had a stray dog hid in my room. Mom was not amused XD


Hehe. :> It would make me so happy if I could keep her. I'm not too crazy about dogs but this dog is so adorable. There was a cat outside earlier looking at me pet the dog. 

Awww, that's cute. What kind of dog was it?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ooooohhhhh fvck :sigh


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hehe. :> It would make me so happy if I could keep her. I'm not too crazy about dogs but this dog is so adorable. There was a cat outside earlier looking at me pet the dog.
> 
> Awww, that's cute. What kind of dog was it?


It was a scruffy jack russel mixed with another breed. He was so cute.. My mom got rid of him the other day lol :')
But now my dad has another dog, an english cocker spaniel. Sooooo cute, but very stubborn ~_~


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

One of the banner ads in here was porn....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> It was a scruffy jack russel mixed with another breed. He was so cute.. My mom got rid of him the other day lol :')
> But now my dad has another dog, an english cocker spaniel. Sooooo cute, but very stubborn ~_~


^_^....The other day? How long have you had him?

A cocker spaniel?  Those are cute.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I was walking into school today and saw the jacket my brother's friend was wearing and this popped into my head.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

All my SAS ads are about menopause.

I do not like this.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> ^_^....The other day? How long have you had him?
> 
> A cocker spaniel?  Those are cute.


Sigh... I had him less than a day lol. My mom isn't very keen on dogs, suddenly she heard a few barks in my room and me saying sssssshhhhhh. ;_;

XD Yeah, they're insanely cute and never lose their puppy eyes, but are cunning like a fox. I'm his servant lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I just made myself Strawberry milk because Strwberry's name reminded me of it. And it is almost 11:00 pm....


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Damnit people, stop beating me at words with friends!!!! Grrrr:mum


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

10 bucks worth of weed has no effect on me anymore.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> All my SAS ads are about menopause.
> 
> I do not like this.


There are ads on SAS? :um


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Dude's got some serious mental problems.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's October 25th... almost Halloween and I wont be doing anything for it. :?

Bah screw it ill just sit in my room with a ton of candy and find something to do all day.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> There are ads on SAS? :um


I keep getting ads trying to get me to join cougar dating sites.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I keep getting ads trying to get me to join cougar dating sites.


My gift to those plagued by ads.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Damselindistress01 said:


> 10 bucks worth of weed has no effect on me anymore.


Perhaps you should give it up then.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Woohoo, on my way out of this dump!! 

Will be back on sunday though:roll

188 days to go.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't understand why I act like an idiot sometimes.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn it, I forgot to pee in the shower.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It's snowing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

"To say of what is that it is not, or of what is not that it is, is false, while to say of what is that it is, and of what is not that it is not, is true." -Aristotle 

:con


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I wish I could get 8 hours of sleep every night. I suppose 3 hours and a double dose of adderall will have to do.

Damn you insomnia!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Just found a member from this place on tumblr and it was completely at random... It's such a small world it scares me.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

cool story bro


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to take the day off tomorrow because I'm sick. But I can't :bah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I swear...I saw this girl at my school today. She looked just like my sister. :um I was like, "Is that my sister?" I had to text my sister to make sure. She wore glasses like my sister does and had the same hair as her. :wtf Dafuq? My sister said it wasn't her. Man, I must have been hallucinating or something.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Life sucks and then you die.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Potential Random House-Penguin merger?!?!?! (Get it? _Random_ thought?)

Well that's messed up.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Why do gangsters in Indonesia use katana instead of a gun? Ins't katana more obvious and heavier? Hmm. =___="


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why did the bald guy cut a whole in his pocket?

So, he can run his fingers through his hair.

I stole this joke. ^_^


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

hole


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Today is my two year anniversary of being on this site.. :teeth


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

: ) ^

I hate that "just getting sick" feeling.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Forget grad school. I'm going in whatever life direction allows me to routinely wear one of these freaking BOMBTASTIC hats.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

uncategorizedme said:


> Today is my two year anniversary of being on this site.. :teeth


Are you going to have a party?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Just found a member from this place on tumblr and it was completely at random... It's such a small world it scares me.


What is this... :afr I think I just found another one. Someone reblogged her pic on my dash. Yep it's definitely her... I'm thinking she could have been a fake though.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Awkward busride is awkward.
Boring Friday is boring.
Annoying reply is annoying.
Random thought is random.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Awkward busride is awkward.
> Boring Friday is boring.
> Annoying reply is annoying.
> Random thought is random.


It's friday? :sigh


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> It's friday? :sigh


Not yet. On the west coast of the USA there are 2 minutes left of Thursday.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I need to get a life


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Drinking tomorrow starting at 9 AM. Gonna be good.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

_*"Your stupidity is unphathomable this evening"*_ -mcdumbass

Odd considering I still have the capability to spell correctly tonight.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Odd to see a nice neat floor with nothing really on it. But I like it. My mess is on my shelves now, not the floor.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Screw my short-temper. I can't just use violence all the time. It'll bite me back in the long run.

187 days to go.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ so what have you been getting up to?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont want to be anything other than what ive been trying to be lately.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beauty is so precious. I tried letting her in yesterday but she wouldn't come in. I think she's kind of scared to. =/ I wanted to let her in my room. My sister came over and saw her. She was like, "She's got to belong to somebody." Just because she has a flea collar doesn't mean that's necessarily true. Her owner probably didn't want her anymore or something. Dogs can become strays. I think my sister doesn't want me to have a pet. Coming from someone who has two dogs. :roll

Oh....and that jerk that I went to go see a few weeks ago texted me back after 1 in the morning but I was asleep. I wonder what he wants.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ so what have you been getting up to?


Who, me?

Oh nothing much. Just messing my life up.

How about you?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Gosh darn it, does anyone know how to hack computers and willing to show me how? There are some people I just want to give them the ****ing they deserve.







In other news, I seem to have gotten my mohawk groove back.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Gosh darn it, does anyone know how to hack computers and willing to show me how? There are some people I just want to give them the ****ing they deserve.


Hey, but this is serious.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister texted me saying that she got a job offer in Atlanta to be a house keeper. I asked her is she was going to be staying there and she said that she didn't know yet.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Suicide.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dafuq is going on with my Youtube? It's showing all these weird symbols. :blank Creepy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Dafuq is going on with my Youtube? It's showing all these weird symbols. :blank Creepy.


Did it fill the entire page? It happened to me a while ago too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Did it fill the entire page? It happened to me a while ago too.


Yea. :um lol O_O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea. :um lol O_O


Oh sorry my skynet prototype must of escaped. :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Oh sorry my skynet prototype must of escaped. :um


I don't know what that is but I'm guessing it's bad. :teeth


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't know what that is but I'm guessing it's bad. :teeth


I think he's referencing Terminator. He produced a prototype AI that becomes a Terminator, but not yet. Right now it's messing with Youtube.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I think he's referencing Terminator. He produced a prototype AI that becomes a Terminator, but not yet. Right now it's messing with Youtube.


Awwww, shhheeeit.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You know that saying about finding a needle in a haystack? Well whoever said it had it right, it is EXTREMELY hard finding a needle when it's been lost.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I carved a pumpkin tonight at my parents house! I love it love it love it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


Politicians, Bankers, CEO's, Unions. ect Basically all the useless *******s.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Rawr


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

da hell is going on here? power struggle? the suspense is killing me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The rains r ere!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I just heard a cougar/bob cat scream outside. I'm going to stay in my house for a while.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This world and the people in it are so evil, selfish and disgusting. It makes me want to rip my own eyes out.

I'm just gonna close my eyes and imagine the ocean breeze and the palm trees and the Mai Tai in my hand, because fantasy is where my happiness lies.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

How can I just forget her?
These fantasies are so sweet,
I don't want them to become a blur,
I still want to feel her body's heat.

She understood me she and cared,
she would've been my whole world,
If only we were paired.
Now that dream has swirled
into a black hole of despair


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

I really hope I get this job, that would be amazing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

To eat or not to eat, that is the question.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> To eat or not to eat, that is the question.


 Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous hunger,
Or to take arms against a seafood platter, 
And by gorging end them?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

*Feel-good Talking-Animal TV Shows*
Your taste preferences created this row.

Netflix, you know what I like.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
> The slings and arrows of outrageous hunger,
> Or to take arms against a seafood platter,
> And by gorging end them?










Bravo! I am in awe of you sir.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I like waking up early and watching Dogs 101 on Animal Planet.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm definitely obsessed :sigh


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

Long time since I've been here


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder what's going to happen with this site in the coming days.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ several mods are going to to be stepping down.

Neptunus, Just lurking, Melissa, Jim morrison, and Ventura.
Ventura is going to Perma ban herself  (Convince her not to!)

As for the policy changes idk, i just hope they aren't to bad.
But they must be, since the mods seem to detest them so much.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> ^ several mods are going to to be stepping down.
> 
> Neptunus, Just lurking, Melissa, Jim morrison, and Ventura.
> *Ventura is going to Perma ban herself  (Convince her not to!)*
> ...


WHAT! NO! She was a good mod. She was the first one to add me here. She never punished me too severely for engaging a certain pair of lines that went in the same direction and never touched, that a lot of people were aware of. Say it ain't so!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm. Well I hope that's just speculation, I like Ventura and the others. But if they all are on this together. Something very bad seems on the horizon.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Kanye West's My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy always puts me in a better mood when I'm depressed.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's the end of the world as we know it


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

When this little power struggle between the mods and admin is over, i'll have ascended to the top, just need to move in for the checkmate now, yes...word of advice to my rivals: get on my good side ASAP.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What a strange dream I had last night. There was this bisexual girl from OkCupid who messaged me and complimented me. She gave me her phone number and um...I texted her. Well, she showed me revealing pics and wanted me to send her some. She looked a little too perfect. :um Well, anyways. I had a dream about her last night that she called me on my phone and wanted to come down here and pick me up. I ended up going with her and it turns out that she's a serial killer. :afr I think she tried to kill me or she was torturing me or something. Creepy! D:


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

cant wait to die, im looking forward to it


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Platonic friendships provide a fertile soil for unrequited love.


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe I don't actually have social anxiety, and everyone does think I'm weird.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beauty is some kind of crazy. She got on top of my dad's boat. :lol I was going to take a picture but she got off of it too fast for me to take one. And she almost knocked me down when she came running at me. There was this other black dog across the street that she was barking at and the other dog was just looking at her like, "Whatever."


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

provoked, my butt. how were you provoked? you're just a self involved, selfish and perverted fake with a massive ego. guess you got lucky.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ion-front-join-the-popular-revolution-213318/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Either those two occurrences are related or I've been watching too many crime shows.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have grammar image issues. I hope it doesn't lead to a punctuating disorder.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

holy ****. I'm almost 20


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> What a strange dream I had last night. There was this bisexual girl from OkCupid who messaged me and complimented me. She gave me her phone number and um...I texted her. Well, she showed me revealing pics and wanted me to send her some. She looked a little too perfect. :um Well, anyways. I had a dream about her last night that she called me on my phone and wanted to come down here and pick me up. I ended up going with her and it turns out that she's a serial killer. :afr I think she tried to kill me or she was torturing me or something. Creepy! D:


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kitties! Sweet, furry, adorable little kitties!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm way too "aware".


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And there goes another weekend...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel like cutting my wrists.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh good lord, there's a #prayforcanada tag trending :hide Omg that is so embarrassing, please let it be a joke. The earthquake was hardly anything you sillies..

Edit: Ah it was Beiber's fault. Explains that..


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

where are all the people that are like me in this god forsaken hellmouth of an isolated city? 
*shouts _loudly_* do you have a share room? o.o


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

CoastalSprite said:


> Oh good lord, there's a #prayforcanada tag trending :hide Omg that is so embarrassing, please let it be a joke. The earthquake was hardly anything you sillies..
> 
> Edit: Ah it was Beiber's fault. Explains that..












We will rebuild..


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm glad that all 1000 people that live in that area are alright.

We're still due for that big one in Vancouver that they keep talking about.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The leaves are starting to fall


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> We will rebuild..


:lol Over here in Vancouver that's exaggerating the effects of the quake..

But seriously stay safe BC islanders and Hawaii.. :heart


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

How can it be...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I absolutely cannot wait for Christmas break.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I hate studying for exams :blank


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

i tod myself ''listen to your heart'' and it said back i must turn my ife upside down.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

ah wake n bake


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

'No one knows what it's like... to feel these feelings... like I do... and I blame you...

No one bites back as hard... on their anger... none of my pain n woe... can show through'


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Gravity is a good thing.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't realise 'This is England' was set in the 80s...










...good film


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder if that guy who keeps falling down grabbed his red sharpie and wrote my name down on some sort of list. I'm a little excited, it might be my first time being harassed here. :boogie


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You know your day is off to a good start when it begins with you eating beef enchiladas made for you from another SAS member's mom.

Seriously 2talk's mom's enchiladas are the booomb.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> I absolutely cannot wait for Christmas break.


Me too. I love Christmas. It's my favorite holiday. There's always something for me to do. I love going to family gatherings ironically. And I love shopping.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Why did I decide to go for exactly 16 days without SH again?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:'D *drools*
Another please! *orders another round*


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Brinkmanship is an effective control strategy only until you meet someone prepared to call your bluff.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> :'D *drools*
> Another please! *orders another round*


Oooh, what is that?

My mom made some chicken penne pasta for lunch today. I helped her make it. Besides the pasta, it has cut up chicken breast, cheese, diced tomatoes, some kind of seasoning, and cream sauce in it. It's the beezneez!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

don't flatter yourself


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

SAS. is Fast going down down down to a hell in a **** hole. that sucks because I now of no equivalence to it. Someplace to replace it.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oooh, what is that?
> 
> My mom made some chicken penne pasta for lunch today. I helped her make it. Besides the pasta, it has cut up chicken breast, cheese, diced tomatoes, some kind of seasoning, and cream sauce in it. It's the beezneez!


It's Ghormeh Saabzi, a traditional Persian dish. Ate it today in a restaurant, because both my dad and I can't cook it lol

Wow! That seems nice too! Chicken is da shizzle! :3


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

aaand just got hit with a huge burst of loneliness. I partially blame facebook. f*cking zuckerberg.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I must have missed the day at school when we learned how Abraham Lincoln killed vampires.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> It's Ghormeh Saabzi, a traditional Persian dish. Ate it today in a restaurant, because both my dad and I can't cook it lol
> 
> Wow! That seems nice too! Chicken is da shizzle! :3


Ah, okay. I had to google it and see what all was in it. It sounds okay.  Yes, chicken is da shizzle. :boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went in the kitchen to go turn the timer off and my dad leans over the couch to see who is in the kitchen. He knows it's me. What does he think he's going to see? :um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, so I'm at this wedding party thing my parents dragged me to and there's this guy-- no not a guy, a MAN-- a man sitting in some tables ahead of me and he. Is. HOT! That ***** he's with is damn lucky she got to have his two children. He just went to the bathroom, I should follow him. OKAY STOP. Cool yourself Fire, it would never happen. You're acting creepy again.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wow, so I'm at this wedding party thing my parents dragged me to and there's this guy-- no not a guy, a MAN-- a man sitting in some tables ahead of me and he. Is. HOT! That ***** he's with is damn lucky she got to have his two children. He just went to the bathroom, I should follow him. OKAY STOP. Cool yourself Fire, it would never happen. You're acting creepy again.


:haha Oh my.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> :haha Oh my.


My oh my. I just went to the bathroom because I had been holding it in for a whil and while I was going in, the guy came out. I didn't even know he was there, he stopped abruptly to say "Oh ****" when I'm guessing he figured out there were urinals and he didn't have to go into a stall. But because he stooped so suddenly, I bumped into him. Wow, he smells as good as he looks. If I were a girl... if I were a girl, hoo boy I'd have jumped him in a second and he would leave SATISFIED. Okay. I'll stop now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

AussiePea said:


> We will rebuild..


D:

This is all happening so fast! 
Why didn't they evacuate the lawn, goddamnit? :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

WD3 said:


> I must have missed the day at school when we learned how Abraham Lincoln killed vampires.


:lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has gone ape**** on me yet.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I'm surprised no one has gone ape**** on me yet.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA "_ape_" ****, and because you're a... HAHAHA.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn....
You gotta be kidding me!?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Boy, that escalated gradually.

I've been having a lot of fun recently. I'm not sure if I'm happier or just descending into madness.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Just rain already!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My Asos order has arrived!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Homework, who wants to do my homework? 2 hours of plain ol' fun! I'm not doing it because I've had too much fun and I want to share some of this fun with the world.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My mind has turned to mush.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Last time we did something with these so called soldiers, they accidentally killed one of us with a tank. 

Who cares though, i'm just waiting to burn those uniform...literally.

184 days to go.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> :'D *drools*
> Another please! *orders another round*


Looks amazing, order one for me too :teeth


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> My Asos order has arrived!!!


Nice Asos, where'd you buy it? Daaaaayum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Nice Asos, where'd you buy it? Daaaaayum


Where from? UK store but free shipping so it's winrar. I feel like a girl gone shopping.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Homework, who wants to do my homework? 2 hours of plain ol' fun! I'm not doing it because I've had too much fun and I want to share some of this fun with the world.


Can I swap some fun with you then?? :'D
I do your homework and you get my two hours of detention PE (missed PE class, have to come now to help educate the freshman)..


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Octal said:


> Looks amazing, order one for me too :teeth


*orders* AZIZ, BITTE NOCH EINMAL!

Done. Have a seat over there


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I am shivering like a freaking chihuahua over here. Why am I so sensitive to the cold? I need to bulk up more.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> *orders* AZIZ, BITTE NOCH EINMAL!
> 
> Done. Have a seat over there


It's hella confusing when you speak in Dutch and then in English. thats dutch right ? I'm just a stupid American who only speaks English


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

when will my life stop being one giant retarded question mark?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

There is a certain member on here who is trying so much to be pc that it's cringe-worthy.
Man, that member is annoying.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Hadron said:


> There is a certain member on here who is trying so much to be pc that it's cringe-worthy.
> Man, that member is annoying.


Just one? lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

HardRock said:


> Just one? lol


That one is on a whole different level though.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Everybody huffs and puffs -gets all up in arms and bravely leaves-then comes slinking back.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> It's hella confusing when you speak in Dutch and then in English. thats dutch right ? I'm just a stupid American who only speaks English


XD
It's English-Persian-German-English


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

why should i care about your problems, when you don't give a single **** about mine? 
it's a 2-way street.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> Everybody huffs and puffs -gets all up in arms and bravely leaves-then comes slinking back.


Aint that the truth. Can you believe the people? jeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Two brooms were hanging in the closet and 
after a while they got to know each other so 
well, they decided to get married. 

One broom was, of course, the bride broom, 
the other the groom broom. 

The bride broom looked very beautiful in her 
white dress. The groom broom was handsome 
and suave in his tuxedo. The wedding was 
lovely. 

After the wedding, at the wedding dinner, the 
bride-broom leaned over and said to the groom-broom, 
'I think I am going to have a little whisk broom!' 


'IMPOSSIBLE !' said the groom broom. 

'WE HAVEN'T EVEN SWEPT TOGETHER!' 

Sounds to me like she's 
......been ....sweeping around!!!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I hate power structures, but I dislike naive populism even more.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

He who extends a helping hand deserves better than to be treated as a whipping boy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Two brooms were hanging in the closet and
> after a while they got to know each other so
> well, they decided to get married.
> 
> ...


*giggles*


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't understand why people who joined one or two months ago and didn't talk to Ventura can't refrain from voicing their opinion that no one, well, most people, don't care to hear. Do we really need a bunch of I didn't know her's? and then some of them get jealous and ask why she's so important. :sus


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

it's also the noobs that joined up who think they run the place and are trying to control people into doing things their way around here. 1600 posts since august 2012 doesn't mean you run things.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm on some kind of posting streak here, even though the 50 post limit is miles away i almost feel like the threat of me accidentally slamming into it like a well cleaned glass door is always present...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is potentially dangerous. Oh well, seems fun!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My dad just bought another gun. :| What in the world does he need another one for? And then he goes and says how everybody wastes money on useless stuff. Wow....I'd like to take that gun and shoot him with it. I wouldn't literally do this but how annoying can he get? He already has like 10 other guns. >.<


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Today I re-played Sweet Pool.

It's a depressing visual novel because basically you are deciding how a terminally-ill person will die through his instincts and reasons.

There are 2 things that intrigued me: the 'happy' ending is the main character committed suicide, and 2. this suicide ending can be reached if you follow "reason" instead of "instinct"

Make me wonder if there's a hidden message somewhere...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Important lesson.. Always check all correspondence before going to bed. What a ****ty Monday.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Usually I would take a shortcut through the park on my way home, but since the clocks went back on Sunday and it was already dark when I left work I thought I should walk on the street around the park rather than go through it, lest I get mugged. So I walked on the street around the park instead of going through it and I got mugged. Good decision.

There is another route I could take to avoid the park. I suppose I'll try that tomorrow. I don't have anything snatchable to carry now anyway.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, it's cold today. I could hear the wind blowing outside.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Wow, it's cold today. I could hear the wind blowing outside.


Girl, where have you been? It's been cold for like a month now, I have to wear a sweater indoors and I'm still shivering. But it's still too soon to turn on the heater. You have to conserve energy you know? Save a tree, save the world. Reduce. That's one of the three R's. Reduce, reuse, recycle. In elementary school they taught us a song that was like "Reduce, reuse, recycle."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Girl, where have you been? It's been cold for like a month now, I have to wear a sweater indoors and I'm still shivering. But it's still too soon to turn on the heater. You have to conserve energy you know? Save a tree, save the world. Reduce. That's one of the three R's. Reduce, reuse, recycle. In elementary school they taught us a song that was like "Reduce, reuse, recycle."


Hehe.  Well, it didn't start getting cold until yesterday. And it started getting windy today. There was one cold day like the first week of October, though. My mom said it's supposed to get in the 30s or 40s I think for the next 4 nights.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's raining and school's closed. Best day ever!!! :yay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Essy90 said:


> It's raining and school's closed. Best day ever!!! :yay


Almost makes me wish I was back at school to just feel the joys of things like this happening xD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Almost makes me wish I was back at school to just feel the joys of things like this happening xD


Lol xD

I'm so excited, I don't know what to do do today lol.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> Usually I would take a shortcut through the park on my way home, but since the clocks went back on Sunday and it was already dark when I left work I thought I should walk on the street around the park rather than go through it, lest I get mugged. So I walked on the street around the park instead of going through it and I got mugged. Good decision.
> 
> There is another route I could take to avoid the park. I suppose I'll try that tomorrow. I don't have anything snatchable to carry now anyway.


*hugs* ...that sounds horrible, glad you're ok :afr


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's time to go to the dark side simply because they have cookies.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

The best way to swallow a capsule/pill is in a mouthfull of sweetcorn fritter.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

'Twas the latter.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What a nice sight I can see the very edge of that hurricane spinning outside my window. I better not cause the power to go out later.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Can't wait for payday!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i'll be

You are only allowed to post 15 threads within 24 hours. Please try again later.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not easy keeping everyone happy, especially when you are dealing with people that seem to think you were put on this earth to serve them.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

my random thought of the day,


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Some idiot took a picture showing just me and posted it on facebook. Wtf.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I really want to end this ****ing bull**** existence


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Hiccups said:


> *hugs* ...that sounds horrible, glad you're ok :afr


Thanks. It could have been a lot worse. It was just annoying.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

What if we never needed to sleep?

we would have so much time


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm craving a cheeseburger and I don't want to crave that.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> What if we never needed to sleep?
> 
> we would have so much time


Duuuuuuude!

Indeed.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Metal music in the morning ^.^ just one of those days i need it


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Duuuuuuude!
> 
> Indeed.












I love Finding Nemo


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I love Finding Nemo


I do too! Aww, childhood memories n.n
I really like Shark Tale as well!










Ya man!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just finished dissecting a fetal pig in my Anatomy and Physiology class. It smelled like medicine. uke


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I had a dream about Freddy Krueger last night. It's not like I've been watching a bunch of Nightmare on Elm Street movies. I only saw a little bit of the second one a few days ago.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to go on an adrenaline-filled adventure. Something invigorating/exciting that makes me feel _alive_ and gets my blood flowing... Like climbing a giant mountain, exploring a foreign land, or going sky-diving multiple times. Life has been so utterly mundane/banal lately.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I just finished dissecting a fetal pig in my Anatomy and Physiology class. It smelled like medicine. uke


I read that as defecating a fecal pig... :wtf ok then I should probably get some sleep. :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I read that as defecating a fecal pig... :wtf ok then I should probably get some sleep. :blank


:shock


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, I came that friggin' close to that dog clawing my eye out. :afr That scared me half to death.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Okay, I came that friggin' close to that dog clawing my eye out. :afr That scared me half to death.


What did you do to the poor thing?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I just finished dissecting a fetal pig in my Anatomy and Physiology class. It smelled like medicine. uke


One Mondays and Fridays I have to spend time in a biology/zoology classroom as a homeroom and there are stuffed animals and such all over the place with that smell EVERYWHERE. I hate it when someone walks pasts me and stirs up the smell once I've gotten used it it, and makes me smell it more. Blegh.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> What did you do to the poor thing?


Haha, nothing. She was just running up to me all excited and jumped on me. I had to check my eye in the mirror just in case. :um I was getting a little paranoid. I need to be careful. lol



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> One Mondays and Fridays I have to spend time in a biology/zoology classroom as a homeroom and there are stuffed animals and such all over the place with that smell EVERYWHERE. I hate it when someone walks pasts me and stirs up the smell once I've gotten used it it, and makes me smell it more. Blegh.


lmao =O I would hate that.

I post too much on this thread. xD


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've noticed there is a direct correlation between how much cleavage a girl shows, and how funny a guy thinks she is.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

"People be tripping" o.o yes, yes indeed it seems that way


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Barette said:


> I've noticed there is a direct correlation between how much cleavage a girl shows, and how funny a guy thinks she is.


I would laugh at this but I haven't seen your cleavage yet...


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Barette said:


> I've noticed there is a direct correlation between how much cleavage a girl shows, and how funny a guy thinks she is.


I've noticed a direct correlation between how much money a guy makes, and how attractive a girl thinks he is. :teeth


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Argh, curse you English teacher. I've been annotating literary terms so much I can't even watch T.V. without going "Oop, there's a simile", "Juxtaposition", "Flashback!", "Ohoho, political commentary, you sly T.V. producers you!"


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I would laugh at this but I haven't seen your cleavage yet...


Haha XD



Canucklehead said:


> I've noticed a direct correlation between how much money a guy makes, and how attractive a girl thinks he is. :teeth


I won't deny that. After seeing Harvey Weinstein's net worth I was like "Hmmmm, you know, he's not so bad"


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

A raging torrent may wash out bridges, but they can be rebuilt on firmer foundations once the storm ends.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I just felt like posting... Yeah


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

SUPRISE mama sitaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel like I could take on the world when I am pissed off, it's great, love adrenaline.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, so my last random thought of the day is that I've spent *$545* on makeup all in all.

FIVE HUNDRED AND FORTY FIVE DOLLARS.

I was bored and decided total it all up out of curiosity. How? When? What? Why?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just dreamt that i woke up and found someone next to me crying and telling me to run as far as i can or i'll die. 

I then really woke up and was freaked out for like 5 minutes until i realised it was just a stupid dream.

Weird, i've never had those kind of dreams.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> Okay, so my last random thought of the day is that I've spent *$545* on makeup all in all.
> 
> FIVE HUNDRED AND FORTY FIVE DOLLARS.
> 
> I was bored and decided total it all up out of curiosity. How? When? What? Why?


How long is that going to last you?

I can't be the only one that keeps reading Hadron's name as Hardon right?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> How long is that going to last you?
> 
> I can't be the only one that keeps reading Hadron's name as Hardon right?


I sure hope it'll last me a while. I think everything will last me about a year, and some will last me a few years (like my palettes, since they have multiple shadows in them). But still, I'm nearing $600 in makeup. I still need to get new foundation and lip colors, so I'll prob be near $700 by Christmas. I knew I spent a lot, but dayuuum.

And no you are not the only one lol


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

You kids better like ramen.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Barette said:


> I sure hope it'll last me a while. I think everything will last me about a year, and some will last me a few years (like my palettes, since they have multiple shadows in them). But still, I'm nearing $600 in makeup. I still need to get new foundation and lip colors, so I'll prob be near $700 by Christmas. I knew I spent a lot, but dayuuum.
> 
> And no you are not the only one lol


Damn girl. You better start picking some berries and mashing that **** together to make your own makeup. $600 is a couple hundred to much for make up.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't believe a playoff round consists of a single game. ONE. Is that conventional in this sport? :um


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Damn girl. You better start picking some berries and mashing that **** together to make your own makeup. $600 is a couple hundred to much for make up.


I know, really, I can't believe it. I don't even have that much. I always let myself splurge with makeup but I never thought I splurged _that_ much.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nevermind0 said:


> I can't be the only one that keeps reading Hadron's name as Hardon right?


Nah you are like the hundredth person who mentioned it.

Dirty minds think alike...


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> I sure hope it'll last me a while. I think everything will last me about a year, and some will last me a few years (like my palettes, since they have multiple shadows in them). But still, I'm nearing $600 in makeup. I still need to get new foundation and lip colors, so I'll prob be near $700 by Christmas. I knew I spent a lot, but dayuuum.
> 
> And no you are not the only one lol


Do you have a big collection or you just like the higher end stuff? either way, gotta love them credit cards right.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> Do you have a big collection or you just like the higher end stuff? either way, gotta love them credit cards right.


I only have like 30 things, they're not even high end though. I'm seriously shocked looking at them and knowing what they all total to. And luckily it's all my own money, if I had a credit card I'd be in serious debt, as you all can probably guess...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Haven't slept for 31 hours. Feel like a zombie.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Haven't slept for 31 hours. Feel like a zombie.


No need to dress-up for Halloween then?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> I can't believe a playoff round consists of a single game. ONE. Is that conventional in this sport? :um


I assume you are talking about MLS.
The vancouver whitecaps fc are in a wild card game. So it's only a one game winner take all game. The first round, is a two game aggregate game where the team with the most total goals wins.

I am a Seattle Sounders FC fan, and my team has been in the playoffs every year.

Some of the previous years playoffs formats have been pretty messed up with east conference teams on the west side and vice versa. So it was pretty inconvenient back them.

So I think the MLS playoff format is ok as it is.

But if you are talking about the MLB, I agree with you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps I should help that poor mother cat and her kittens keep warm downstairs.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I assume you are talking about MLS.
> The vancouver whitecaps fc are in a wild card game. So it's only a one game winner take all game. The first round, is a two game aggregate game where the team with the most total goals wins.
> 
> I am a Seattle Sounders FC fan, and my team has been in the playoffs every year.
> ...


Why not make it a three-game series then? Why just two? Sorry I'm a relatively new soccer fan and this is still pretty new to me, and strange :con I was looking forward to a few playoff games until I saw that it could end at one game :cry


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Why not make it a three-game series then? Why just two? Sorry I'm a relatively new soccer fan and this is still pretty new to me, and strange :con I was looking forward to a few playoff games until I saw that it could end at one game :cry


I don't think they have enough time for three games, but two is a better number. I hope Vancouver beats LA, and then ends up playing Seattle again. 
If Seattle dosen't win the cup, I hope Vancouver does. MLS changes the playoff format almost every year so it gets kind of confusing.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Okay, so my last random thought of the day is that I've spent *$545* on makeup all in all.
> 
> FIVE HUNDRED AND FORTY FIVE DOLLARS.
> 
> I was bored and decided total it all up out of curiosity. How? When? What? Why?


Because you secretly want to run your own SAS makeup tips thread - go on you KNOW you want to do it. :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

We could really use a real zombie apocalypse right now.
And I mean a scary one where the zombies don't **** around like in "28 days later/ 28 weeks later".


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just realized with the hurricane hitting New York, maybe The Clash and Travis Bickle predicted it

"Tonite it's raining on the Angels of the City
Did anyone prophesize these people?

Only Travis
Come in Travis
One of these days I'm gonna get myself organized.

All the animals come out at night.
Queens, fairies, dopers, junkies, sick venal.
Some day a real rain will come and wash all the scum off the streets.

Thank god for the rain to wash the trash off the sidewalk."

If crime goes down, then they really did predict it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Reclus said:


> Because you secretly want to run your own SAS makeup tips thread - go on you KNOW you want to do it. :boogie


Actually I really would love to do that.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> We could really use a real zombie apocalypse right now.
> And I mean a scary one where the zombies don't **** around like in "28 days later/ 28 weeks later".


The zombies from Walking Dead can bite out a big chunk with a single bite, you watch that show by the way?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> The zombies from Walking Dead can bite out a big chunk with a single bite, you watch that show by the way?


A little bit. I'm not really into it though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

2 min noodles was not a good lunch idea.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> A little bit. I'm not really into it though.


Watched season 3? so far it's much better than season 2. Definitely the highlight of my lame weeks. :blank


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't delete posts. It's frustrating.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

NeveS said:


> Hyper! :O


Care to share some of that hyperness?
I'm about ready to go into hibernation.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Care to share some of that hyperness?
> I'm about ready to go into hibernation.


haha, do it.
I slept through most of the day, and now I feel like running.
Energizer bunny got nothing on me


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> 2 min noodles was not a good lunch idea.


next time put them between buttered slices of bread and your taste buds will spazz out in delight, guaranteed.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I have these spurts where I have a hard time communicating with people. I'm usually really good at it, at least online, but every now and then I just can't think of anything to say, and the conversation takes a nosedive into oblivion.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> next time put them between buttered slices of bread and your taste buds will spazz out in delight, guaranteed.


I'm intrigued if a little off-put...Can't hurt!


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I have these spurts where I have a hard time communicating with people. I'm usually really good at it, at least online, but every now and then I just can't think of anything to say, and the conversation takes a nosedive into oblivion.


and it seems like it's those nosedive moments when a lot people seem to want to take a snapshot opinion of us...grrr. 
*sings* "so I had a bad day, yeah a bad day but everything is gunna be ok yeah everything is gunna be alright, I say... yeah everything is gunna be ok yeah be alright, it was just a bad day, another bad day so just let it wash away". *mic feedback/drops mic and runs*.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I don't think they have enough time for three games, but two is a better number. I hope Vancouver beats LA, and then ends up playing Seattle again.
> If Seattle dosen't win the cup, I hope Vancouver does. MLS changes the playoff format almost every year so it gets kind of confusing.


Ya I forgot about that.. Soccer players need more time to recover between games and longer series would mean the entire playoffs would last until (past??) the New Year :lol Not that I'd mind, but the players sure would...

Cheers, same to you guys











the cheat said:


> Wow, it's a good thing the NHL has never used that to determine the winner of the Stanley Cup, or the 2011 Cup finals would have been a blowout.
> 
> :b Sorry...seriously.


Actually, if the format was like this the Nucks woulda won


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Because my 9000th post had to be epic.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Is it too early to put up the tree?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Essy90 said:


> Is it too early to put up the tree?


The stores have been selling Christmas gear for like 2 months now, i think it's ok to put up the tree!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm already buying christmas presents. The person they're for doesn't even acknowledge my existence anymore. I am obviously retarded. Something like that.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

halloween is the dumbest holiday when your all grown up and cant go out trick or treating and get candy anymore


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Argh I'm having too much fun with these. Why do I find them so amusing? Damn you HFboards.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I should get a copy of Dressing for Dummies. Fifth time I put my shirt on backwards.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> The stores have been selling Christmas gear for like 2 months now, i think it's ok to put up the tree!


Yay!! 

I have to buy some Christmas lights! My cat ruined the ones I put up last year. :roll


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Essy90 said:


> Is it too early to put up the tree?


It's October!

Yes it is too early.

Yes my heart is three sizes too small.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Everyone look at what I am pulling an all nighter to draw on the computer. BE IN AWE. IT IS THE SECONDARY STRUCTURE OF A PROTEIN THAT I COLOURED TO LOOK LIKE SPAGHETTI.

Heeheehee spaghetti. I am tired.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Halloween movie marathon for me :boogie i invited a friend over o.o i haven't done anything for Halloween in years. Actually its a newly reunited friendship too lol just started hanging out again Monday


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No one will go trick or treating around here, especially in this weather. I suspect mum bought all these sweets because she wants to eat them herself. Not that I'm complaining, I might even help her out. :3


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Some ****er kids just had to prove me wrong; they must be stalking me on SAS.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I haven't experienced a Cyclone in ages. I think I'll take a walk outside later. It's so windy!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

been watching so many episodes of Hey Arnold recently. I need a life.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah, Halloween. The only day when one can gorge freely on candy while avoiding the judgment of friends and coworkers.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I try twice as hard and I'm half as liked


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Why is it always the whitest kids around that ride on their bikes blasting rap music, complete with hand motions. Or like preppy white girls walking around singing loudly "Now she wants a photo, you already know though, you only live once..." Like I don't care what kind of music they like, but it's obnoxious blasting it or singing it just cause you want people to know you break the mold of middle class white kid by liking rap.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This room gets so cold. I had on my jacket with a fleece over me and a quilt last night while I was sleeping. It felt like 40 degrees in my room. I was still cold in the morning.  My mom said she was going to let me move into my sister's room so I can sleep on her bed. I need to move in there soon.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

wrote out my member suicide diary, its good to get it out


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

was going to do a workout in my basement but when I saw a giant centipede like creature I ran upstairs... An outside workout it is.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

It's only a matter of time before they show their true colours. 

Just because you're not racist doesn't mean you're not prejudice. Therefore, equally as bad as a racist.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

"Be happy, be real, be relaxed, and be yourself!"

Words of wisdom courtesy of my new box of breakfast cereal, featuring 5 whole grain flakes, Manuka honey and spice clusters.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just couldn't resist the winking lemon anymore, i kept seeing it and wanted to try it for months. I was actually deciding between strawberry and raspberry then i saw mango!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

God is great, Beer is good, and people are crazy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It doesn't feel like Halloween.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> It doesn't feel like Halloween.


Keep the stray doggie in for Halloween, the fireworks might scare her!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Dukes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

But I wood work 500 hundred miels und ai wood work five hundred maor.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Keep the stray doggie in for Halloween, the fireworks might scare her!


I would but my mom's here! 

Could this get any weirder? This guy from my HS that I've kind of had a crush on in 7th grade messaged me on FB asking if I have a cell phone.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Kinda glad that I finally saw through to what kind of person she really is.

Welcome to the big scary adult world btw, I hope you enjoy being scolded by the judge and your probation officer :b

Did you think that you being a shoplifter would impress me? I come from a family of police officers you ****.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Collecting bird feathers is going to be my new hobby.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

We got 85 trick-or-treaters. That's...255 pieces of candy I could have eaten.

_Don't judge meee. _

Meanwhile, I've already eaten too much of it anyway & I feel like a blob. I don't want any more and I'm not hungry, but I keep staring at it like I want it. What sort of evil is this! :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The fudge is a pro forma invoice. God that phone call confused me xD.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

i wanna go home and watch lizzie mcguire with my lil sis


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> We got 85 trick-or-treaters. That's...255 pieces of candy I could have eaten.
> 
> _Don't judge meee. _
> 
> Meanwhile, I've already eaten too much of it anyway & I feel like a blob. I don't want any more and I'm not hungry, but I keep staring at it like I want it. What sort of evil is this! :sus


Oh, wow. That's a lot to me. We never even get trick or treaters at our house. I think we literally only had like one trick or treater ever come to our house. :um It's weird but I would actually like it if we got trick or treaters. It would definitely feel like Halloween then.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

A grand total of 12 trick-or-treaters this year and almost half were teens.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Social media of today is a seed. One day we'll all be bio machines sharing our thoughts through our minds instead of a computer. One big collective disgusting terrifying blob of consciousness.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't believe Manchester lost to Chelsea today.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It was hot today. Stupid weather.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

creasy said:


> Social media of today is a seed. One day we'll all be bio machines sharing our thoughts through our minds instead of a computer. One big collective disgusting terrifying blob of consciousness.


Oh shheeeeit. :afr Don't say that.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

meganmila said:


> It was hot today. Stupid weather.


At least you weren't cold and in rain today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Faust said:


> When Alice left Wonderland she took the elevator up the rabbit hole...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> At least you weren't cold and in rain today.


Also got a really bad headache from it. :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This radio station plays the same 5 songs on repeat allllllllll day. Guess they don't feel like paying the royalties for a larger selection of music.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Halloween is stupid


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aaaaaaand there goes that song again, that's...4 times today. 



















*dances*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^what soooong? I must know now.

I think I need eyelash implants. Do they have those?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

gonna have a little fun with these photos. :lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Seattle Sounders FC better beat Real Salt Lake on Friday...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If only someone would slap me before I do something stupid.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Lets try again, pushing myself hard. ****ing try!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I sure hope that "Do you eat bacon?" thread doesn't start a series of other threads asking if you eat other foods. 

I should buy a halloween costume soon because they'll be on sale and i'm betting i'll have plans next halloween.

I don't understand how Mila Kunis could have been in hollywood doing That 70's Show for years and no one really noticed her, then all of a sudden these past few years she seemed to have ascended to greek goddess beauty. I guess that her rise to superstar fame went hand in hand with her rise in beauty.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

jus remembered there is nowhere i can try. isolation is impossible to break. I cant take anymore


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

**** it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Without sas, i'd have gone mad a long time ago in this crap-hole.

181 days to go.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

SAS should sell merchandise. $__$

Like, t-shirts with interesting slogans, and pens that say "Please remember to return this pen because I'll be too afraid to ask for it back."


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> I sure hope that "Do you eat bacon?" thread doesn't start a series of other threads asking if you eat other foods.
> 
> I should buy a halloween costume soon because they'll be on sale and i'm betting i'll have plans next halloween.
> 
> I don't understand how Mila Kunis could have been in hollywood doing That 70's Show for years and no one really noticed her, then all of a sudden these past few years she seemed to have ascended to greek goddess beauty. I guess that her rise to superstar fame went hand in hand with her rise in beauty.


I noticed her. Plus maybe cause she was underage..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I found out that one of my old primary schools got burned down. I got to thinking about some of my old childhood memories there and started feeling quite sombre.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

For some reason whenever I start running on a treadmill my leg gets itchy, meaning I have to bend down and limp-scratch trying to keep up thus looking like I'm handicapped. also every night this guy drinks a beer in the showers after his workout, just makes me lol so much going in and seeing an empty beer bottle sitting there.

The other thing I need to get off my chest is hedgehogs. I die a little bit inside every time I see one flattened on the road, they are so cute with their little faces and tiny legs running along. Someone needs to stand up and campaign for the hedgehogs because this is ridiculous, there must be something that can be done.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I can't believe it


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

There is this position in our base in which someone got blown up from a missile and his legs were never found; just his upper body. Since then, people claim that anyone who tried to guard that place "got his legs attacked by a ghost" and so no one is willing to enter that place.

Yeah, right.:roll

Tonight, i'm gonna pay this place a visit just to show these idiots that ghosts don't exist .


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This idea that in order to be a nice person is that you have to be nice to everyone, I understand that yes, there are people who can take large amount of abuse from other people and are always passive and would not lash out at anyone. But I don't exactly think I'm a nice guy, but a sensible person, I obviously will not affiliate with people I believe are a bad influence or do not share my morals. So forget being a nice guy, I am kind to those who earn my kindness who I believe are worthy of my companionship, if I believe their intentions are pure or if I believe they agree with me because we share our perspectives. I have a reason to shun others, so no I am not a nice guy at all, if people like those sort of people, I don't care for they are also so blind as to not see that not everyone can just be hospitable to everyone they meet, I guard my heart close and has it has saved me much trouble in the past.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Should be sleeping actually,but just can't stop thinking about that beautiful girl i talked with today,i'm so in :heart love right now..........i guess that's the diagnosis,but wtf is the cure??????????


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Alcohol makes me feel so happy. I love you, alcohol.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ it's a love hate relationship with me.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My first session with my psychiatrist gave me a migraine.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Salty biltong(sorry yanks,aka south African jerkey)is a very good cure for being love sick.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I really need to study...dang this sucks.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:wtf I was walking from the library to my car at school today and this woman asks me if I smoke. When I told her no, she said, "Does anybody at this damn school smoke?" Geez, some people are just rude. And I took a nap during my break today. Haha. 

I gave this guy my phone number that I've known since 7th grade. He asked for it on FB. I was shocked. Well, anyways I started talking to him but he wanted me to come to his house to watch a movie. I kind of freaked out and told him that I don't know if I wanted to come and he quit texting me. :flush


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I noticed her. Plus maybe cause she was underage..


I might as well have directed that post to you considering your avatar.

Yeah i'm sure some people noticed her and she is pretty but she didn't become a "super celeb" until she was well into her adult years. It just confuses me how a celeb can go from being considered beautiful (as they are usually called when they're attractive) to the most beautiful woman in the world. Am i even making sense? i guess what i'm trying to say is her rise to "super celeb" had something to do with her rise to beauty and i don't consider her that beautiful but to each their own right. :stu


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's strange that the official beginning of Winter is December 21st when by then it feels we've lived nearly 2 months of it


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> I might as well have directed that post to you considering your avatar.
> 
> Yeah i'm sure some people noticed her and she is pretty but she didn't become a "super celeb" until she was well into her adult years. It just confuses me how a celeb can go from being considered beautiful (as they are usually called when they're attractive) to the most beautiful woman in the world. Am i even making sense? i guess what i'm trying to say is her rise to "super celeb" had something to do with her rise to beauty and i don't consider her that beautiful but to each their own right. :stu


Maybe cause she aged well? Some people look better with age. Well everybody has their opinion and type but I don't mind people calling her that


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, wow. That's a lot to me. We never even get trick or treaters at our house. I think we literally only had like one trick or treater ever come to our house. :um It's weird but I would actually like it if we got trick or treaters. It would definitely feel like Halloween then.


It is a lot! More than last year, too. Only one? Lucky. :idea
Let's switch places! You can have your festiveness and I can have my candy. 
:yes


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I got too drunk last night .-. Vodka and me=blackout


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Maybe cause she aged well? Some people look better with age. Well everybody has their opinion and type but I don't mind people calling her that


That's actually a good point, i didn't think of that...i definitely haven't paid enough attention to her to notice if she looks better now than at 21ish but i'll take your word for it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> That's actually a good point, i didn't think of that...i definitely haven't paid enough attention to her to notice if she looks better now than at 21ish but i'll take your word for it.


She does. She looks hot right now. I bet IMO she will look hot at 50.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> It is a lot! More than last year, too. Only one? Lucky. :idea
> Let's switch places! You can have your festiveness and I can have my candy.
> :yes


Okay.  Come on over here to Georgia next year and I'll go over there to Canada. :boogie



komorikun said:


> He probably wanted sex.


 I'm glad I didn't go then. He actually kind of begged me to go over there and it was after 10 p.m. I had a crush on him in 7th grade, too. :um I don't really have a crush on him anymore, though.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm glad I didn't go then. He actually kind of begged me to go over there and it was after 10 p.m. I had a crush on him in 7th grade, too. :um I don't really have a crush on him anymore, though.


Yeah i agree with Komo, 98% chance he wanted sex. You're lucky you didn't go.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm drinking agai...errr still damnit.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No wonder it's hot in here the ac wasn't on. But now it's cold :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How does one find books read years ago without titles and/or authors to go by? Recalling that one was a "small town murder mystery" and the other about a "twisted father/daughter relationship" is good for nothing. I need to dig deep for more specifics


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

One's birthday isn't really over until the last piece of cake has been eaten (which happened today) :rain


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, then for sure he wanted sex. When they beg you know they are up to no good.


Sex is evil now?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm right next to this "haunted" place, at midnight. Without my phone flash i wouldn't be able to see a thing...literally pitch darkness. No one is around. 

SPOOKY!:roll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

falling down said:


> Sex is evil now?


Please explain how what she wrote implied that in any way shape or form, particularly when she has expressed her enjoyment of it in many of her posts? Oh that right, just you up to your usual baiting. Continue <3



Colonel Terrorist said:


> Salty biltong(sorry yanks,aka south African jerkey)is a very good cure for being love sick.


Biltong is the dogs bollocks!! Oh and dry wors yum.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, then for sure he wanted sex. When they beg you know they are up to no good.





Nevermind0 said:


> Yeah i agree with Komo, 98% chance he wanted sex. You're lucky you didn't go.


He did only beg me one time but still. I felt bad about not going since I've known him from school. =/ It's not really worth it. I wouldn't want to be with a guy from my HS anyways. I'd rather be in a relationship with a guy that's never been to my HS. I remember a couple of girls in my HS saying he was a jerk or something but he didn't seem like one at all. :stu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmm Being threatened by a computer program :roll 

Cleverbot: You will die.

User: Why me?

Cleverbot: Because you lie.

User: What have I lied to you about?

Cleverbot: That you are a ghost, potentially that you are human, that you don't know about America, potentially that you don't know what a furry is, and probably you also lied about your age.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well nothing happened in that "haunted" chamber except some soldier that i've never seen before entered it with a flashlight, gave me a disgusting looking cookie and left. Which was weird.

Oh and now that i made my way through the tunnels to the place i'm supposed to watch over, the sign next to it was painted over with big red letters that spell "yellow". "Yellow" is the name of that haunted place. 

Now ...that was a really nice effort. because i was away for only 20 minutes. I'm disappointed though. 

Still gonna show these idiots the footage i took.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Amazon...you are useless. Why can I not download my music? I paid for it, I want to listen to. I have to wait six months? I can listen to on cloud player? What the hell is cloud player? If I want to listen to music online then Ill use YouTube. Congratulations, you've gone from being a shopping site to useless.

Rant over. Probably should have put that on what's bothering me or something


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I love going for a very fast drive.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

why the hell does the air smell like garlic sauteed ***???


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Finally someone switched the radio to a decent station today!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm gonna pop some tags only got 20 dollars in my pocket, this is ****ing awesome
I'mma take your grandpas style, I'mma take your grandpas style


^ get out of my head


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

At college today, someone in one of my classes said that this guy accidentally shot this girl last night with a gun. It was at some school in another town. She said they were home by themselves and he accidentally shot her in the head and she died. I think she said he was 14 and she was 13. :no They shouldn't have even been home by themselves. This guy in my class said that he lived right next to them.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Pressure points really work for relieving migraines. For about a minute.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> At college today, someone in one of my classes said that this guy accidentally shot this girl last night with a gun. It was at some school in another town. She said they were home by themselves and he accidentally shot her in the head and she died. I think she said he was 14 and she was 13. :no They shouldn't have even been home by themselves. This guy in my class said that he lived right next to them.


Oh my god, that is probably going to haunt him for the rest of his life.

I feel bad for the families, and especially they boy who is going to have to have that nightmare in the back of his mind until he dies. He won't ever be the same person again.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Oh my god, that is probably going to haunt him for the rest of his life.
> 
> I feel bad for the families, and especially they boy who is going to have to have that nightmare in the back of his mind until he dies. He won't ever be the same person again.


She said that he got charged for it. It's just really horrible what happened.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Roommate trapped me and forced a conversation out of me x_x
At least I got some pumpkin empinadas out of it :boogie


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canadian Football is weird.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Canadian Football is weird.


I don't understand either forms of the sport..
-

I miss hockey







And I'm writing a postmortem in my head already.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I only enjoy sleeping when I'm dead tired. Otherwise it's just another opportunity for my mind to rehash unpleasant memories and create various unsettling scenarios for the day to come.

:sas

Looks like I'm never getting my sleep schedule back in order.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

No Twitter for me the rest of the night. My feed right now is making me angrier than I've felt in months..


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> At college today, someone in one of my classes said that this guy accidentally shot this girl last night with a gun. It was at some school in another town. She said they were home by themselves and he accidentally shot her in the head and she died. I think she said he was 14 and she was 13. :no They shouldn't have even been home by themselves. This guy in my class said that he lived right next to them.


Yet again, this is what happens when there are lots of guns in circulation.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

How do you turn off the chat notification noise? It's annoying.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Yet again, this is what happens when there are lots of guns in circulation.


It's a sad situation I know, but I don't think the problem has to do with people owning guns or not. Most people in my country owns guns and accidents are pretty rare.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

As far as _days spent at home doing **** all _go, that was one of the better ones.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

my shoes smell like fritos.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't drop that thun thun!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

My strange paper knife is coming along nicely.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's the weekend again fanbloodytastic.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Why wear a mask for Halloween when you wear yours all year long anyways?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Yet again, this is what happens when there are lots of guns in circulation.


Exactly. It upsets me. I don't think anyone should have a gun. I'm sure people would hate me for saying that I don't want people to have guns. My dad has like 11 guns now. He doesn't need them. It's a waste of money. He's always saying how he doesn't have enough money. :roll I consider us to be rich. We may not have a huge house or anything but he has enough money to buy a lot of things. He even bought me a brand new car for school a couple of months ago which was nice to do but I can't believe he complains about not having enough money. He has more than enough.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

falling down said:


> Why wear a mask for Halloween when you wear yours all year long anyways?


Because we can drop our regular fake acts for a while and be something else.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel really sick to my stomach right now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing more than water.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Nothing more than water.


Nothing less then star dust.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm determined to finish NaNoWriMo this year.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I'm determined to finish NaNoWriMo this year.


You really look like Avril Lavigne in you avatar, sorry in advance if you dislike her.

Edit: did you just change your avatar or am i tripping? still look like her though.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nevermind0 said:


> You really look like Avril Lavigne in you avatar, sorry in advance if you dislike her.


I don't mind, although I'd rather look like me!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Nothing less then star dust.


Star stuff!!!


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I don't mind, although I'd rather look like me!


I think the make up is a big part of it, you just resemble her, do you get that a lot?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Current moderation is a ****ing joke now


Agreed.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Current moderation is a ****ing joke now


The complete ****ery is at an all time high


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nevermind0 said:


> I think the make up is a big part of it, you just resemble her, do you get that a lot?


Actually never.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today is car detailing and photoshoot day!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Parking-structure Planet!


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Actually never.


I'm surprised, and here i was thinking i'd probably annoy you since you hear that often. :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So boring.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel like making a thread and pouring my emotions into it but seeing how there are already so many others ones makes me wonder why anyone would reply to mine over the rest.

It almost feels pointless to make a thread in the Frustration section, not to downplay how bad i feel but it feels like walking into a military hospital with a sprained ankle...heh never mind i'll walk it off. :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got back from a date with a guy. I went out to eat and he said he wanted to pay for everything. I told him that it would only be fair if I payed for half but he didn't want me to. It actually wasn't that bad. The only thing is that I could have talked a little more. He said he used to be shy like me. It was nice, though.  The guy is funny. He was singing in the car. :lol He's pretty nice, too. I'm just not sure if I'm completely interested in him yet. I need to get to know him more. He was talking about some interesting stuff. I've been talking to this guy for 13 days now. I'm glad this date wasn't too awkward. :boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nevermind0 said:


> I feel like making a thread and pouring my emotions into it but seeing how there are already so many others ones makes me wonder why anyone would reply to mine over the rest.
> 
> It almost feels pointless to make a thread in the Frustration section, not to downplay how bad i feel but it feels like walking into a military hospital with a sprained ankle...heh never mind i'll walk it off. :blank


I know how you feel. :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So much for ignoring everything. 
Maybe it'll keep me from developing some sort of brain tumor.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't even think.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> Wrapping myself in Opeth today. Music can be a perfect insulator.


Opeth is awesome!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> to be honest I usually only listen when I'm having a rough time. It's kind of comforting.


Oh, really? I can listen to sad music even when I'm not going through a bad time. I just love music. I like to have a mixture of sad and happy songs to listen to. I can't just do with one or the other.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I just got back from a date with a guy. I went out to eat and he said he wanted to pay for everything. I told him that it would only be fair if I payed for half but he didn't want me to. It actually wasn't that bad. The only thing is that I could have talked a little more. He said he used to be shy like me. It was nice, though.  The guy is funny. He was singing in the car. :lol He's pretty nice, too. I'm just not sure if I'm completely interested in him yet. I need to get to know him more. He was talking about some interesting stuff. I've been talking to this guy for 13 days now. I'm glad this date wasn't too awkward. :boogie


Congrats on the successful date! 

-----

I've mastered the art of sleeping while sitting in an uncomfortable position, now if only I could do so for sleeping with my eyes open and with the lights on, I'd be set. I'm pretty sure closing one's eyes is mandatory for sleeping, though. What a shame.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Omg this video is awesome!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Congrats on the successful date!
> 
> -----
> 
> I've mastered the art of sleeping while sitting in an uncomfortable position, now if only I could do so for sleeping with my eyes open and with the lights on, I'd be set. I'm pretty sure closing one's eyes is mandatory for sleeping, though. What a shame.


Awww, thank you!  I made sure I didn't forget my cell phone this time.

This new moderation seems rather depressing. =/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Me too Jonathan, me too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Me too Jonathan, me too.


I totally forgot about that. :teeth


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, this is so much harder than you think.
Every lead is a f*cking dead end. :bash


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What does it mean to be confident?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cute water dwelling thingie!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been doing this weird thing with my tongue lately and I just all of a sudden started folding my tongue in half. I didn't know I could do that!  Looks like I have a talent.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> What does it mean to be confident?


To not have SA


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> To not have SA


So I can never have friends then. okay. *single tear*


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> So I can never have friends then. okay. *single tear*


Who said you need confidence to have friends? **** the rules i say


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it November 12th or December 11th? Who writes a date like that! I feel so stupid calling about this. Pretty sure it's Dec. 11th though.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Who said you need confidence to have friends? **** the rules i say


But whether they are good friends all depends.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> But whether they are good friends all depends.


Well I say ****ty friends are those who expect you to be someone other than yourself


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Well I say ****ty friends are those who expect you to be someone other than yourself


You never know a person sometimes...they can surprise you.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I should be a private investigator. Or a spy. I realize I would be good in some line of work that requires espionage.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Went to yet another going away party - couple are going to Australia, and i will NEVER see them again, kinda sad cos i know this is true - i will never see them again. This going away party made me emotional, or the fact that in 4 months time, i will be doing the same thing. So it made me break down, and i never cry infront of anyone.

Oh and those who thought i kissed the guy who is clearly engaged, NO I DIDN'T. **** OFF WiTH THAT ****. we were having a deep conversation about mental illness, so back off with the rumours.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I use the word "probably" waaaaaaaay too much. I either have to come up with another word or be more sure of what I'm saying.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I use the word "probably" waaaaaaaay too much. I either have to come up with another word or be more sure of what I'm saying.


probably.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish my mother would have used the morning after pill.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


Op OP OP OP OPPA GANGNAM STYLEEE!:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hiccups said:


>


I believe that's actually ganglamb style.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That's was only funny for like ...5 seconds, now it's annoying.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> That's was only funny for like ...5 seconds, now it's annoying.


 Are you dissing Gangnam style!!!???:no tut tut tut.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> Are you dissing Gangnam style!!!???:no tut tut tut.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


My coffee is getting cold critcisng this..........


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


I have a question:What is the three guys on horseback doin in the back?Security?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> I have a question:What is the three guys on horseback doin in the back?Security?


Dont ask any questions about this song..it is all crazy nonsense that cant be understand..but thats what makes it cool lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Saturday!! Saturday!! Aww yea!! Gonna get down (alone in my room with homework and books and music and tea and cookies) on Saturday!! :boogie


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> Dont ask any questions about this song..it is all crazy nonsense that cant be understand..but thats what makes it cool lol


I know right,isn't it awesome!:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Jesus was a pretty good cult leader.

He made Satan proud.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That stupid Oliviere pasta commercial where the little pasta piece falls in love with Monday and rebuffed Saturday's advances always makes me feel so fuzzy inside gawd I am such a GIRL.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> I have a question:What is the three guys on horseback doin in the back?Security?


LMAO, I just now realized it after you said mention the horse. It's gangnam style, it's not supposed to make since.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish food had no calories. Why is it the one thing in life that is so wonderful, is the one thing in life that can screw you over so easily? I love you, food, I can never say no to you.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Barette said:


> I wish food had no calories. Why is it the one thing in life that is so wonderful, is the one thing in life that can screw you over so easily? I love you, food, I can never say no to you.


But, then we'd all die from starvation. Remind me never to lend you my genie. :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> But, then we'd all die from starvation. Remind me never to lend you my genie. :b


Haha but then I'd wish for our bodies to run on better things, like holding kittens.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*scratches chin* Ok I take that back.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> Haha but then I'd wish for our bodies to run on better things, like holding kittens.


Or we could have could have chloroplast in our skin, that way when we tan, we would get energyfromthe sunlight.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My car is super duper clean, though after working on it for 6 hours it should be! Also fish and chips for dins woop.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Jesus was a pretty good cult leader.
> 
> He made Satan proud.


:twak


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Feeling tired and (for some reason) mildly agitated at the same time. Eh.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

How do "people you may know" show up on facebook when they have 0 mutual friends? :con I don't know many people to begin with.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

cmed said:


> How do "people you may know" show up on facebook when they have 0 mutual friends? :con I don't know many people to begin with.


because facebook _*bops you on the nose with a rolled up newspaper*_


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Getting too obsessed with food and keeping calories, buying so much sugar free stuff and feeling guilty if I eat something high cal that messes with my totals. Ate a ton of candy and icecream and actually tried to rationalize making myself throw up while at the gym. I need to chill the hell out and be happy with myself somehow.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder where the phrase '****s and giggles' came from.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> because facebook _*bops you on the nose with a rolled up newspaper*_


:mum

---

Clocks go back an hour tonight. I now feel better about the past hour I've wasted.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah i'd really need to back off from laptop while drunk......no more white Russians for me!!!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Jesus was a pretty good cult leader.
> 
> He made Satan proud.


This is offensive.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

When people say "sex drive", I imagine people listening to disco music and having sex in cars.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The semi-annual assault on our clocks and senses is tonight! I consider tonight the reclamation of my hour from the hour stealing *******s!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Strwbrry said:


> Saturday!! Saturday!! Aww yea!! Gonna get down (alone in my room with homework and books and music and tea and cookies) on Saturday!! :boogie


Sounds exactly like my Saturday. :hs


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A small cat woke me up this morning. I can't be mad at her, she's too adorable. :love2


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I wanna sing Trey Songz songs all night.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I woke up in a poor state today, unlikely things will return to the still abysmal conditions I had prior to today. A further stage in my own, personal destruction. I hate thinking what conditions I'll be in by the time I'm 20.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Apparently I'm not a bright individual.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I know how you feel. :hug


Thanks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gibson's Finest, Jack Daniel's, Revelstoke Spiced Whiskey...all are great to sip neat or on the rocks. Today I bought Crown Royal...why in the hell did I buy Crown Royal? I never realized that I don't actually like it until this moment having been buying the others these last few months. I'm still gonna finish it though, whiskey shant be wasted...EVER!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> When people say "sex drive", I imagine people listening to disco music and having sex in cars.


What about listening to Barry White? :teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I like how Mexican seems to be the modern day term for hispanic.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

"colder
status: permanent banned"

"Welcome to our newest member, colder1"


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Stilla said:


> "colder
> status: permanent banned"
> 
> "Welcome to our newest member, colder1"


I just caught that too, sent him a message about his bold ways. :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a weird dream about The Munsters last night. =/ I think I was living with them or something. O_O I've been having some crazy dreams lately.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Elad said:


> I'm gonna pop some tags only got 20 dollars in my pocket, this is ****ing awesome
> I'mma take your grandpas style, I'mma take your grandpas style


...No for real, ask your grandpa, can I have his hand me downs?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nevermind0 said:


> I like how Mexican seems to be the modern day term for hispanic.


I have never understood how Hispanic is considered a race because it includes blacks, Indians, whites and mixes of all of them. Also, why does Latino refer to Latin America and Spain, but not Italy? Latin originated from Italy? I don't know, I'm not Hispanic.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Kingdoms dream of everything except their fall.

Go think about that.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

feel like punching some1 in the face.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I had a dream the other day where a new moderator name Leann or Leanna or something sent me a warning telling me that I was acting too gay and had to tone down my gayness.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I had a dream the other day where a new moderator name Leann or Leanna or something sent me a warning telling me that I was acting too gay and had to tone down my gayness.


How dare that non-existant mod! :mum


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I had a dream the other day where a new moderator name Leann or Leanna or something sent me a warning telling me that I was acting too gay and had to tone down my gayness.


I thought I was the only one who was weird enough to have dreams about SAS :lol I had one that I got angry at this user (who I will not name) and sent a pm that I regretted, then they told everyone and everyone hate me for it so I left and made a new account and was so annoyed I had to start all over again...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Rain!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Rain!


Share!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Lasagna for dinner

Hoorah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh noes. I'm supposed to be meeting this guy again Thursday and he wants to go to a....spa. :um I don't know what to tell him. I don't feel comfortable doing that.  That would be so awkward.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

My wound has scabbed over nicely. Plus, I got a "Sorry You Were Mugged" card from my mum's friend, ha. I don't know why they don't sell those in the shops.

Also, I wish I could be bothered to make that butternut squash and spinach lasagne more often.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Go Oregon!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

omg Emma Stone was on iCarly?! And now the guys from Pawn Stars was on it?!?! How was I not aware of this! I mean, seriously, how did I miss Chumlee on it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> What about listening to Barry White? :teeth


Haha, that works too. I have no sex drives, but I think the sex and the driving is the main part--the music is optional.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

whats the meaning of life?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

something something vague slightly negative and defeatist.

Explaining having a bit of anxiety about things is far easier than explaining the insecurities/self doubt. No one seems to believe you, just brushing it off as "haha yeah right, really? nawww" and if you said something like "body dysmorphic disorder" it sounds like you're Buffalo Bill from silence of the lambs.

switching thoughts, this song is catchy and i dont feel like using caps in my posts. in and out of love, in and out of love.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow on Facebook....shocker.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Haha, that works too. I have no sex drives, but I think the sex and the driving is the main part--the music is optional.


I was just joking.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ I wasn't. :troll


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Roll Tide


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

Sitting at home on Saturday night sucks. I wish I knew more people around here.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well was searching for my high school crush on Facebook...I guess he doesn't have one.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Escaping reality again....It's what I do best. **** this life mayne!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for calling me up to tell me how dumb you think I am. In case I wasn't already aware.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Apologies for saying your town name again. I deleted it once I had reread what I typed. :rain


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

There truly is no necessity.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Puppies!!! Yay!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dear God, some people just don't know what a joke is. Some people either have to work on their jokes, or some people have to work on their sense of humor.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope they call saying they have an opening soon. I desperately need it. Chances are, that won't happen for another two weeks though.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

WHERE THE **** IS MY COMB? Why do I go through all the trouble of putting up nails if no one is going to put stuff on it?


Edit: Never mind, found it. I was seriously going insane over not being able to find it. I have no idea why it was bothering me so much.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I took apart and assembled back together a machine-gun in 40 seconds...blindfolded. 

Yay me.:roll

178 days to go.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you daylight savings!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I get an extra hour in the mornings yay!
But an hour less in the evening boo!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Good heavens, I need to go out into the street and talk to random people and make friends with them because I have none. Like if I ever would :roll


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Every time I make posts in threads like this I sort of facepalm to myself, because I used to faceplam at other guys whining/typing about random stuff and now I'm that guy. Orsome.

armin van buuren just because.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

GunnyHighway said:


>


Oh man, that just made my day. :love2


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Why do so many people on this forum like cats? I like cats too, but it just seems like there is a ton of people on here that like cats.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> Why do so many people on this forum like cats? I like cats too, but it just seems like there is a ton of people on here that like cats.


Well it's common knowledge that cats are associated with the crazy, and this is SAS....

I joke 

Or do I :blank


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I :heart cats. I was raised with cats. My mom had 2 cats when I was born and they slept in my crib sometimes. I think they left an imprint on my brain, so when I see a kitty, I'm like...."oh beautiful :mushy" but I feel nothing when I look at babies.


I was raised with dogs, but they died like 10 years ago so I got a cat. Don't get me wrong, I like my cat and all. One time, I was outside, and an owl came and tried to get my cat. I am lucky that I was there to scare the owl away.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Elad said:


> Every time I make posts in threads like this I sort of facepalm to myself, because I used to faceplam at other guys whining/typing about random stuff and now I'm that guy. Orsome.
> 
> armin van buuren just because.


Dude! There is a thread for that! :3
But damn.. I love those tracks and I raise with:






_________

Got my second infraction here ~_~


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

blargh. Sunday's are so damn slow.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Thinking about becoming a 'bangs' girl... Question is, sideswept or Taylor swift type?  oh heck, my hair rarely looks perfect anyway. :/


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Strwbrry said:


> Dude! There is a thread for that! :3
> But damn.. I love those tracks and I raise with:
> 
> 
> ...


are you talking about the post what you're listening to thread? I love that track as well, every thread deserves a bit of euphoria. :clap


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Who steals bikes at 3 am?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HardRock said:


> Who steals bikes at 3 am?


Tyrone.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Evo said:


> Tyrone.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

3000th post, yahew.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Elad said:


> are you talking about the post what you're listening to thread? I love that track as well, every thread deserves a bit of euphoria. :clap


Nope! The trance thread 8)
And indeed every thread deserves some uplifting music.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hrey ;_;

*feels like crap*


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Strwbrry said:


> Hrey ;_;
> 
> *feels like crap*


:squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HardRock said:


> :squeeze


:')
How long still? ;-;


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Moved some poetry books to my bedside table, to read first thing in the morning. I lie in bed thinking, therefore I am.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's pouring down rain...yay!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why the hell am I still tired :mum


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

a Hair is in my eye ball


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish I would get a terminal illness and refuse treatment so that I could die.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder if my mother's husband is an agent of darkness.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Great the sun is out now blahhh


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

little bit embarrassed about last night.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

WTF :sus >.<


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

falling down said:


> thanks for sharing


Who's that in your avatar? It looks like the previous one (which I thought was George Carlin)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Who's that in your avatar? It looks like the previous one (which I thought was George Carlin)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoa, he's really changed. The last time I saw him he had long hair and no facial hair


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Whoa, he's really changed. The last time I saw him he had long hair and no facial hair


Chicks dig beards and Punk digs crazy chicks.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Ray William Johnson sent me another Direct Message on Twitter. Yay for me?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate how fragile reality is. One can put fourth countless hours working to obtain something, and in an instant that thing can be taken away.

Life has only gotten better, but these recurrent situations manage to piss me off to no end every single time.

Listen, f-ck you and everything else


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

meganmila said:


> It's pouring down rain...yay!


I can has?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh your password of username is incorrect even though it is correct. :mum :bash
I will ****ing kill you ubisoft guy in charge of login ****.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so confused with MLA citations. When you have a question mark at the end of a book title in an MLA citation list, do you include the question mark and keep the period out or omit the question mark and put a period at the end? I looked it up on Google and it's giving me different answers. >.<


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so confused with MLA citations. When you have a question mark at the end of a book title in an MLA citation list, do you include the question mark and keep the period out or omit the question mark and put a period at the end? I looked it up on Google and it's giving me different answers. >.<


Are these the type of citations you're talking about?
http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/747/12/
If so then you just have to put the question mark at the end of the book title and before the quotation marks and put a period after the quotation marks.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so confused with MLA citations. When you have a question mark at the end of a book title in an MLA citation list, do you include the question mark and keep the period out or omit the question mark and put a period at the end? I looked it up on Google and it's giving me different answers. >.<


Ya I never bothered with the citation **** you have to do with reports and crap waste of time I just gave the the book title and author if that wasn't good enough for them well then they can go **** themselves.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Ya I never bothered with the citation **** you have to do with reports and crap waste of time I just gave the the book title and author if that wasn't good enough for them well then they can go **** themselves.


That's the spirit! \(^_^)/ lol But, seriously. :b I failed this class once and I can't afford to fail it again. I think I'll just leave the question mark at the end and put no period. I could have sworn I saw on Google to keep the question mark at the end and leave a couple of spaces and then put the period. Now, that's just retarded. I despise all English instructors, ALL of them! I hate how my English instructor talks when she gets annoyed with students when they ask questions. She'll just smile and talk in this annoyed tone. It's kind of creepy. :um One day in class, she went right up to my ear and did that. I wanted to pull my hair out.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dem mods are at it again. :tiptoe

I'm posting too much on here again. Sometimes, I can't help it and want to post stuff on here.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Every time I look at one, you're there. It's easy to see your motivation here.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Are these the type of citations you're talking about?
> http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/747/12/
> If so then you just have to put the question mark at the end of the book title and before the quotation marks and put a period after the quotation marks.


Ah, okay. I did not see your post at first. lol Thanks for that my fwiend! 

By the way, the book title has to be italicized and it doesn't have quotation marks in it. My English instructor told us to do it that way. lmao I have to have it just right or else she'll probably take off on every little thing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Screw it. I'm leaving it like it is. xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poopy and diarrhea all over the walls.

Take that mods.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I just want my personality to explode.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I just want my personality to explode.


Like diarrhea?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hah...I'm almost certain who one of the "secret" mods is. Searching for patterns in posting and sentence structure/grammar is fun. And apparently I have way too much time on my hands.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

huh said:


> Hah...I'm almost certain who one of the "secret" mods is. Searching for patterns in posting and sentence structure/grammar is fun. And apparently I have way too much time on my hands.


Spill the beans _hombre_, or I'm gonna have to spill them for you :bat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Spill the beans _hombre_, or I'm gonna have to spill them for you :bat


Yes tell us or I'll throw you out an airlock :twisted


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

I spin more rhymes than a lazy susan and I`m innocent till my guilt is proven!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Chicken and Corn soup wasn't the best lunch idea.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

label GMOs!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

It think i will study Kung Fu after my life's work is complete.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My room smells like urine and, to the best I can remember, I have not urinated in here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Perhaps you sleep pee.

-------
This sump just got so much more complicated. I do like a challenge though.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone here play TF2 on steam?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Chicken and Corn soup wasn't the best lunch idea.


next time try putting it between slices of buttered brea... j/k


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> next time try putting it between slices of buttered brea... j/k


haha, well played. I will be eating it with bread next time though!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Yes tell us or I'll throw you out an airlock :twisted


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

People are strange when your a stranger


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> People are strange when your a stranger


The Doors are awesome!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> The Doors are awesome!


Yup :clap


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

3 years of mandatory military service is way too much. I'll be 21 when i'm done.

177 days to go.


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

will there ever be a Kill Bill vol.3...?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lame, season ender for South Park will be an election episode. I'm sorry but I don't care about the election. I'm not voting, I know 2% of politics pretty much... plus the episode will feature Cartman. He gets so much screen time on the show it's overkill.

I'm mad now Matt and Trey. Election. Cartman. Way to end season 16.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Lame, season ender for South Park will be an election episode. I'm sorry but I don't care about the election. I'm not voting, I know 2% of politics pretty much... plus the episode will feature Cartman. He gets so much screen time on the show it's overkill.
> 
> I'm mad now Matt and Trey. Election. Cartman. Way to end season 16.


Been a huge letdown of a season imo


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i wana go dancing


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Been a huge letdown of a season imo


There were some that were good, a few that I probably will never watch again. (Jewpacabra and Going Native. Terrible). I like to complain a lot when I don't get a good dose of Stan in an eppy, lol.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

huh said:


> Hah...I'm almost certain who one of the "secret" mods is. Searching for patterns in posting and sentence structure/grammar is fun. And apparently I have way too much time on my hands.





FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Spill the beans _hombre_, or I'm gonna have to spill them for you :bat





Monotony said:


> Yes tell us or I'll throw you out an airlock :twisted


The problem with having separate mod accounts is that the accounts can be passed around. A mod could step down and a new mod could take over the account. There could even be multiple people using each account. It could even be the admins.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

dave420 said:


> will there ever be a Kill Bill vol.3...?


No. Bill is already dead and so is the actor who portrayed him.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

It's my fault my life sucks.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I dont usually graffiti...but this one came from the heart.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I dont usually graffiti...but this one came from the heart.


You're a badass


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the reason I cant get my foot in the door with my College Degree... is maybe because it stinks.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

whoa there's like silent hill level fog out this morning. Gonna be an interesting drive to school.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tae kwon do looks very easy.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

feels said:


> whoa there's like silent hill level fog out this morning. Gonna be an interesting drive to school.


Don't forget your radio and lead pipe. You know, just in case.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Tae kwon do looks very easy.







Kicks like this take years to master. But you are right, Tae Kwon Do has holes in it, mainly due to the lack of using your arms.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The world doesn't seem so dark now.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Hot coffee on a cold autumn day is amazing


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

It feels like my ego melted off me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope one day I fall in love with someone, it sounds/looks so nice


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Tae kwon do looks very easy.


My cousin is 13 and is a second degree black belt. I went to his testing once. I thought it was a complete joke. A bunch of ten year old girls who were like 65 pounds soaking wet were getting their black belts and then could barely do anything but giggle. From what I've seen as long as you show up to lessons you'll get a black belt eventually.

Higher degree blackbelts I couldn't really say.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Why do people stop at roundabouts when there is no traffic and no stop sign? It's kind if annoying.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love blue ranch doritos.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I texted 2talk that I miss him and his reply was:

"Ermahgerd, mers yer ter!!!!!"

My life is so romantic.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Alexander Skarsgard and Charlize Theron may be dating. Dear universe, PLEASE let there be a leaked sex tape from this union. It may solve all the world's issues, it may cause the 2012 end of the world, it may even prove the existence of God.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

This country is doomed


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Every time I hear the song "Bette Davis Eyes", I want to give Kim Carnes a cough drop.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Every time I hear the song "Bette Davis Eyes", I want to give Kim Carnes a cough drop.


lmao

These pork chops strangely taste a tad like turkey.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I ordered a book about SA..It got good reviews..so hopefully I will enjoy it.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

leonardess said:


> cute water dwelling thingie!


I never realized that there was such a fine line between horribly cute and horribly repellant.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Lahaina


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can only laugh at a lot of these miserable thread titles. If only you would all learn how to transcend yourselves.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A pretty little girl named Suzy was standing on the sidewalk in front of her home. Next to her was a basket containing a number of tiny creatures; in her hand was a sign announcing “FREE KITTENS.” 

Suddenly a line of big black cars pulled up beside her. Out of the lead car stepped a tall, grinning man. 

“Hi there, little girl. I’m Mitt Romney. What do you have in the basket?” he asked. 

“Kittens,” little Suzy said. 

“How old are they?” asked Romney. 

Suzy replied, “They’re so young, their eyes aren’t even open yet.” 

“Oh, my. And what kind of kittens are they?” 

“Why, they’re Republican kittens,” answered Suzy with a smile. 

Romney was delighted. As soon as he returned to his car, he called his PR chief and told him about the little girl and the kittens. 

Recognizing the perfect photo op, the two men agreed that the Romney should return the next day; and in front of the assembled media, have the girl talk about her discerning kittens. 

So the next day, Suzy was again standing on the sidewalk with her basket of “FREE KITTENS,” when another motorcade pulled up. This time, it was followed by vans from ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, and CNN. 

Cameras and audio equipment were quickly set up, then Romney got out of his limo and walked over to little Suzy. 

“Hello, again,” he said, “I’d love it if you would tell all my friends out there what kind of kittens you’re giving away.” 

“Oh, yes sir,” Suzy said. “These are Democrat kittens.” 

Taken by surprise, Romney stammered, “But… but… yesterday, you told me they were REPUBLICANS.” 

Little Suzy smiled and said, “Yes, I know. But today their eyes are open.”


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^LOL Love it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> A pretty little girl named Suzy was standing on the sidewalk in front of her home. Next to her was a basket containing a number of tiny creatures; in her hand was a sign announcing "FREE KITTENS."
> 
> Suddenly a line of big black cars pulled up beside her. Out of the lead car stepped a tall, grinning man.
> 
> ...


haha brilliant. *awaits further replies :sus*


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

So I've simplified my diet down to a nutritious and delicious balance of ramen and bologna sandwiches. Now I can buy COOL *** ****ING VIDEO GAMES AND YEAH




Please kill me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> A pretty little girl named Suzy was standing on the sidewalk in front of her home. Next to her was a basket containing a number of tiny creatures; in her hand was a sign announcing "FREE KITTENS."
> 
> Suddenly a line of big black cars pulled up beside her. Out of the lead car stepped a tall, grinning man.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Gotta love those people on facebook who preface their politcal statement with, "I try not to post political stuff, but..."


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

She's so adorable...( I don't know about her and Ashton though :/)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tomorrow is Election day, hope I won't forget as I've nearly forgotten today.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Well was searching for my high school crush on Facebook...I guess he doesn't have one.


I did that once. I found out he was married with a kid. lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok...I guess I forgot to mention something important. When I said I was going to connect to your computer tonight to fix the issue while you weren't around...this meant you were not supposed to shutdown your computer at the end of the day :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

White hot chocolate is basically just hot, sugary milk...and I approve.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay, I successfully installed iTunes onto my computer and it's syncing my music from my iPod onto my iTunes. :yay


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I have a sudden urge for hot chocolate, but I don't have any. Dun, dun, dun!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Yay, I successfully installed iTunes onto my computer and it's syncing my music from my iPod onto my iTunes. :yay


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't believe I spent $20 on that when I can easily make a bunch of my own for almost nothing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> White hot chocolate is basically just hot, sugary milk...and I approve.


^Ewww. Dark hot chocolate is where it's at.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I wish this was me right now:


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

pita said:


> I wish this was me right now:


:lol
The cat or the person?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> :lol
> The cat or the person?


I was thinking the cat, but I wouldn't say no to being the person.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

pita you'd make a good pendulum kitteh mmhmmm


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

TIL: Smiles are contagious


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

He paid my electric bill :yay I should leave them bills laying around more often.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

What has two thumbs and is seeing Louis C.K. live?!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I love love love the host of Canada's Worst Driver. He is soooo sexxxyyyy.

I want to run away to Newfoundland with himmmm.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Saw my ex in the street a few days ago. She gave me such an evil, menacing look...i thought she was gonna shoot laser-beams at me.

I didn't even say hi.

Oh and forgot - 176 days to go.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ugh, the convoy was supposed to arrive 2 hours ago!

I hope they got blown up or something.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I love you ridiculous!


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm being forgotten  Is it so mean to maintain a friendship instead of a sad love story? Plz, I just need friends ):


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You have received a new pirate message at Social Anxiety Forum from Silvertooth Longbeard, entitled "Y'arrrr!".


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:rainPeople can be really disappointing sometimes......and not even know it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope I'm not sitting in the waiting room for very long this afternoon.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

life is a pitfall~


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My hands look really disgusting.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

There are people chanting in an apartment a couple of doors down. I went and listened outside their door for a while. It's either a satanic ritual or voodoo. I'm undecided.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Needing to show ID to buy a god damn video game now a days ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The dog came back again. :yay Looks like Christmas is coming early for me.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I exercised my right to vote, but only to preserve my right to complain.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Is it true that if there's something you wish for, you think it and it will come true? Trying to open the doors of perception.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know what I am going to do next year. Am I going to stay in NC? Am I going to go back to CT? I have no idea. I need to figure it out now, though, and it's stressing me out because I don't know what I want, but I know what I don't want. And I don't want to stay in NC.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, just got home to find that my key is broken and i'm locked out. I'm so furious! 

I'm now gonna walk to the beach and sleep on sand.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

So tired. But I have things to do. 
To sleep, or not to sleep.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

**** it, I'm not going to math. I need to edit stuff for film tonight, too **** I completely forgot about that.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> LMFAO OH GOD I CAN'T.


WAT


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Apparently you can buy drugs from down the street of my school. And that former rehab patients are given jobs in the cafeteria. It might sound a bit insensitive but that doesn't sound like a good idea, that does however answer why this one guy who served food occasionally looked like a prison convict.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Some people die because they're too afraid to live, other live because they're too afraid to die.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

me thinking about something I want or working to get it --->:boogie
me once I get it ---> :blank


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Every time you talk to me I feel worse. I dunno which of me it is who keeps wanting to reply, the one who's desperate and bored or the one who feels sorry for you.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope I made an A on that lab test I took today.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm really enjoying myself. Please, if only vimeo videos could be directly embedded.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

These grapes are so juicy and sweet. I just want to eat the whole batch! opcorn


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh no here comes the new election


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Infatuation is a funny thing..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Oh no here comes the new election


I'm terrified. :afr


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:ditto


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I canceled a date with this guy that I went to see Friday. I just didn't want to go because he wanted to take me to a spa. No way am I doing that. I lied and told him that I had something to do this Thursday so I wouldn't have to go on this date and he said he had something to do that day, too. Either I got lucky or he was using that as an excuse, too.  He hasn't texted me back.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, I canceled a date with this guy that I went to see Friday. I just didn't want to go because he wanted to take me to a spa. No way am I doing that. I lied and told him that I had something to do this Thursday so I wouldn't have to go on this date and he said he had something to do that day, too. Either I got lucky or he was using that as an excuse, too.  He hasn't texted me back.


What's wrong with the spa? Maybe you could've gotten lucky! :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

If Romney wins I wonder... would it be inappropriate for me to try to start a riot?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What's wrong with the spa? Maybe you could've gotten lucky! :lol


It would just be awkward. >.> The guy is pretty interesting, though.  He told me that his father was an opera singer for 20 years. He's originally from Texas. He told me he didn't think he was going to be staying in Georgia. I don't even know why he wanted to date me if he isn't staying here.  He said he hates animals.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It would just be awkward. >.> The guy is pretty interesting, though.  He told me that his father was an opera singer for 20 years. He's originally from Texas. He told me he didn't think he was going to be staying in Georgia. I don't even know why he wanted to date me if he isn't staying here.  He said he hates animals.


Ho-hum. On one hand he hates animals but on the other hand.... is he any good looking and does he have some sort of southern accent?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My classmate told me today that her boyfriend left her because she was "too old" (his words).

She's 20. Man that is depressing. And she is drop-dead beautiful too.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

When will this election be over anyways?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ho-hum. On one hand he hates animals but on the other hand.... is he any good looking and does he have some sort of southern accent?


Haha, he doesn't have a southern accent. He's pretty cute.  He told me that he's pansexual.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, he doesn't have a southern accent. He's pretty cute.  He told me that he's pansexual.


Now when you say cute do you mean like One Direction cute, Edward Cullen (is that the name of the actor or the character?) cute, or Ryan Gosling cute? And hey with the pansexual thing you could have a threesome with another guy! It's a win win mija!

Nah I'm kidding lol.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

meganmila said:


> When will this election be over anyways?


It will be decided tonight or early tomorrow morning at latest


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> It will be decided tonight or early tomorrow morning at latest


What time?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Now when you say cute do you mean like One Direction cute, Edward Cullen (is that the name of the actor or the character?) cute, or Ryan Gosling cute? And hey with the pansexual thing you could have a threesome with another guy! It's a win win mija!
> 
> Nah I'm kidding lol.


I guess One Direction cute? :stu Haha, that's true. :haha I really would like to see him again, though. He's really nice. He called me love when we left the restaurant. xD He was like, "Are you ready to go love?" I thought that was cute. I hope I didn't upset him, though. =/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I guess One Direction cute? :stu Haha, that's true. :haha I really would like to see him again, though. He's really nice. He called me love when we left the restaurant. xD He was like, "Are you ready to go love?" I thought that was cute. I hope I didn't upset him, though. =/


Then why don't you call him like after the time limit on enjoyable you can find your spa that is, if the spa place closes at say 6 PM call him at like 5:45 PM or something and tell you him you finished whatever you were doing early and you're wondering if he's free to go to a movie? But er, you probably shouldn't be listening to me. I just wanted to feel like I was helping.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I did my first Bunny Hop 360 on a 40lbs BMX bicycle. An kids now complain about 25lbs bikes being to heavy.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The more I struggle to find the words, the more words escape me. And it won't always be like this, I hope.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Then why don't you call him like after the time limit on enjoyable you can find your spa that is, if the spa place closes at say 6 PM call him at like 5:45 PM or something and tell you him you finished whatever you were doing early and you're wondering if he's free to go to a movie? But er, you probably shouldn't be listening to me. I just wanted to feel like I was helping.


Haha, that could work. Maybe. :b Eh, I'll just wait it out. He'll probably text me tomorrow.


----------



## HanginInThere (Nov 5, 2012)

A Random fact a day...keeps the psychologist away!


----------



## dingleberryz (Nov 7, 2012)

I wonder what it would feel like to be a cay, hmmmm they sure have kewl relaxing lifes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Mindy is on Conan!:boogie


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

meganmila said:


> What time?


It depends there isn't a razor sharp time or anything .My best guess is around midnight


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> The dog came back again. :yay Looks like Christmas is coming early for me.


yay..Merry Christmas. I remember seeing a picture of that dog. She looks a lot like my dog pebbles. Maybe you can help find her a good home.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

thomasjune said:


> yay..Merry Christmas. I remember seeing a picture of that dog. She looks a lot like my dog pebbles. Maybe you can help find her a good home.


 Pebbles is a cute name for a dog. Yea, hopefully. =) She's really sweet.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Heck yeah, Obama just won up in this *****!!!!!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------
In other news, if I take off my shirt and lower my pants a bit to where you can see part of my boxers, I look pretty darn Mexican. You know which one I'm talking about, the cholo wannabe one with the hat and the huge *** sweaters and the dickies. Yeah that one. It's the facial hair.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

@ cheat 
oh geez wolf blitzer makes me laugh every time I see or hear him. such an idiot


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

"Well you need to put yourself out there more and flirt with the men you like."

Uhmm. Yeah, How about NO. I should have never listened to you. I either creep guys out or they ignore me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Wolf Blitzer just made me laugh. "It's loud, so we're going to try really hard to hear what you're saying...get that microphone right up to your mouth."


Wolf Blitzer has an awsome name though.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Maths. Shheeeeeiiiiiit.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Fallout 3 is so addicting has an awsome soundtrack.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

gota laugh at my lonliness


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear _people with cancer in their man bits,_

Sorry, but I would like to shave now and I intend to do that immediately after finishing this message.

Regards,

Ben.

P.S Good luck; **** cancer.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Somewhere in a parallel universe cats make memes out of humans.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

What a mentally draining day. I had to wander around a lot in civilian cities. I can't stand it because i get too many stares.

175 days to go.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Must...llik.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

we president now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish my book will come in when no one is here. I don't want to deal with "what did you get?" "What kind of book is it?". Ugh.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Vhy iz zis ztupid zleeping pills not vorking!!!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Am I the only Canadian who hates Smarties.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I would like to see the look on my dad's face after he found out that Romney didn't get voted for president. :teeth


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I would like to see the look on my dad's face after he found out that Romney didn't get voted for president. :teeth


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I would like to see the look on my dad's face after he found out that Romney didn't get voted for president. :teeth











The face of your dad and the millions of people who voted for Romney.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is my expression regardless of who wins elections:


:blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

**** me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


>


Yea, I still don't get what that means. 



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The face of your dad and the millions of people who voted for Romney.


:b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tired.
But today I saw that the door of the closet where they put all the chemicals in (in the lab) was open. It contained pretty much everything I need to do some awesome experiments. 
I only need to obtain the key of the lab XD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Deftones has a new album! :boogie Funny because I was just listening to them on my iPod in the car today.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I still don't get what that means.
> 
> :b


It's reference to a comment that Romney made about gender equality in the debate.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> It's reference to a comment that Romney made about gender equality in the debate.


Ah, okay.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Ginger snaps.
Haha, that's fun to say.
....Ginger snaps.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

No, you can't have my computer. I must music on it.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

^today I learned: music is a verb


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

NeveS said:


> ^today I learned: music is a verb


lol xD I think she forgot to insert put before music.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> lol xD I think she forgot to insert put before music.


Eh, I like her post just the way it is. I'm going to music on everything from this day forward. 
::serious::


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

NeveS said:


> Eh, I like her post just the way it is. I'm going to music on everything from this day forward.
> ::serious::


Haha. I like to music all day long.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was supposed to be away from this place weeks ago.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

So I finally found out that they're starting to film a Molly Moon movie... TEN YEARS AFTER THEY SAID THEY WERE GOING TO MAKE ONE! I've outgrown them now. :bash


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> Am I the only Canadian who hates Smarties.


I'm not Canadian but I've always hated smarties!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


>


They should have a comic book consultant along with the physics one they have. The X-Men aren't named after Charles Xavier, they were first named that because of their *Ex*tra power (hey, it was the 60s alright?), and it alter changed because mutants had the *X*-gene.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Charmander said:


> I'm not Canadian but I've always hated smarties!


I love Smarties.

Smartie farties. lol


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> They should have a comic book consultant along with the physics one they have. The X-Men aren't named after Charles Xavier, they were first named that because of their *Ex*tra power (hey, it was the 60s alright?), and it alter changed because mutants had the *X*-gene.


But that totally kills the good spunk joke :\
....semen.. Ha


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> They should have a comic book consultant along with the physics one they have. The X-Men aren't named after Charles Xavier, they were first named that because of their *Ex*tra power (hey, it was the 60s alright?), and it alter changed because mutants had the *X*-gene.


Wow, I never knew that. I just assumed the show would be accurate. Oh well, the Big Bang theory still funny and my favorite comedy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

NeveS said:


> But that totally kills the good spunk joke :\
> ....semen.. Ha


Of course it kills to joke but hearing Sheldon make that comic book mistake just irks me. He's suppose to be all smart about it and stuff.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

^lol, am I the only one who appreciates a good jizz joke?
... jodan dayo


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh jeez. I have no idea how to begin this email.

Yo
Hi
Hello
Dear X
Wassup? 
FYI

I think I'll use both your first and last names. No, that's stupid. 
Square one.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Whatever you do, make sure it ends this way:
> 
> P.S. This is what part of the alphabet would look like, if 'Q' and 'R' were eliminated.


Hehehe 

Thanks, that actually gave me an idea.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I once wrote a letter to my dad, and I was going to write "I really enjoyed being here", but I accidentally wrote 'rarely' instead of 'really'. But I wanted to use it, I didn't want to cross it out, so I had to think quick. So I wrote 'I rarely drive steamboats, Dad. There's a lot of sh*t you don't know about me. Quit trying to act like I'm a steamboat operator.' I noticed that this letter took a harsh turn right away.
> 
> Man, I miss him...RIP Mitch.


You should check out Hannibal Buress. Similar comedy although I don't think he has much material out (yet, anyway).


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

May you achieve your goals. Even better, may you have goals that you want to achieve!


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I may want to consider moving to Colorado.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WD3 said:


> I may wanter to consider moving to Colorado.


Lets both move to Breckenridge....but then again I don't want to wear 4 layers of clothing. But their food was good and attractive men. I don't care about the smoking pot though...just for those other reasons. I hate Texas weather.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Lets both move to Breckenridge....but then again I don't want to wear 4 layers of clothing. But their food was good and attractive men. I don't care about the smoking pot though...just for those other reasons. I hate Texas weather.


Made me google Breckenridge...

My reaction 
edit: It looks amazing


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:/ I thought it was a neat place.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God damn humans are so ****ing stupid and annoying I can't possibly belong to this bloody species. :x :mum


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I wonder how many times I'll have a guy ask for my number before one I actually want to give it to.. Just part of living in the city I guess.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ I wish I had the problem of being likeable.

Anyways...does anyone play guitar hero/rock band any more?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> ^ I wish I had the problem of being likeable.


In case you misunderstand me, these are not the type of guys you'd want anything to do with.. trust me. :no


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Its so hard to break bad habits :|


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Its so hard to break bad habits :|


Ain't it though?! I mean, fo realz!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's a bat in my room. Thank goodness my sister moved out so I could go back into her room. I think I made the bat mad. :>


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

NeveS said:


> Ain't it though?! I mean, fo realz!


fo shizzle! :bash


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> There's a bat in my room. Thank goodness my sister moved out so I could go back into her room. I think I made the bat mad. :>


Oh my God, you have a bat in your room? You should catch it and train it to be your pet and send and receive messages in the forms of scrolls.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh my God, you have a bat in your room? You should catch it and train it to be your pet and send and receive messages in the forms of scrolls.


Good idea. Now, where do I start? :help

I really do live in a cave.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking at my Myspace is funny. The music playlist still works.

Kels, I used to love rock band!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate my car so much :bash


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Why was everyone so happy last night? Every time I watch these elections I sit there and wonder why these people are so excited and happy that someone else is becoming president or prime minister and I could give zero ****s about who wins because my reality hasn't changed with each and every change in power in the continent in 30+ years of my existence. Must be a lot of people that actually think that the puppet is going to make their lives better in some way and these people must have some type of vested interest in having either man win. They are all so excited and happy because they are making money off of Obama's agenda, that's why THOSE people were so happy. Half were glad-handers, a quarter were volunteers and the other quarter were drunk college students and under 35's wanting to drink and looking for a reason to party because there's no current day Woodstock for them to attend.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Well Romney scares me being a woman and all...so I had to pick the other one.

Man, I forget all this music.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the cheat said:


> What in the **** am I doing with my life? Come on, man...


I feel the same,27 is creeping up on me. At least you haven't sold your soul or compromised your sanity with destruction so... there's that.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

meganmila said:


> ^ Well Romney scares me being a woman and all...so I had to pick the other one.
> 
> Man, I forget all this music.


Romney's a spoiled asswipe. So obviously if anyone is forced to pick between 2 evils, take the one saying all the right things about helping people who really need it and not just the fat cats of the country who don't care if anyone other than them and their own live or die. After watching everything I did last night, this world is in trouble, the vote was literally split down the middle, it's the haves vs the have nots, in other words, rich vs poor. This probably would result in civil war if it were a different time period.

On a side note, Romney has the creepiest family I have ever seen. They all looked like spoiled to the core, cyborgs that have never gone without, that hire people to wipe their *** with their bare hands instead of using toilet paper like normal people.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I need a showercap. I wish I didn't have to wear glasses. I wish I could trade my need for glasses for a showercap big enough to cover all my hair.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know why i go in the chatroom anymore considering the severe lack of lulz in there lately, used to be great a year ago.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

random question: who was the first to post the "take your hat off" gif? I'm seeing it everywhere now. I think the trendsetter deserves recognition...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> random question: who was the first to post the "take your hat off" gif? I'm seeing it everywhere now. I think the trendsetter deserves recognition...


Seeing it on this forum or just across the internet in general? Because on this forum I'm pretty sure it was basuraeuropea who posted it first.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Seeing it on this forum or just across the internet in general? Because on this forum I'm pretty sure it was basuraeuropea who posted it first.


nah I mean on this forum


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> nah I mean on this forum


Then I'm pretty sure it was Mr. Trash because that's where I first saw it.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1060488652-post10.html
Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Then I'm pretty sure it was Mr. Trash because that's where I first saw it.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1060488652-post10.html
> Not 100% sure though.


he deserves a cookie :yes


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Just call me Ultra N!gga.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't tell if I have hunger pains or gas pains.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

If you're expelling air from one end or other of your body, then it's gas...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Reclus said:


> If you're expelling air from one end or other of your body, then it's gas...


Then I guess it's gas.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm very glad we managed to clarify that.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Just call me Ultra N!gga.


Ultra N word (I'm too afraid of saying it) 
:nw


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Rhode Island, Conneticut, Massachuts, New Hampshire, Vermont and Deleware are all to small to be states.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why are people so willing to allow me to drag them into my hell?


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i feel like ****


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

This isn't fair, but of course I'm going to accept it because I'm a f***ing idiot. Lame.


----------



## cantfindthewords (Feb 20, 2012)

It's hard to be a good person when everybody is so stupid.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Feel myself getting bored of posting and reading stuff here again, guess i'll just phase out for however long until I have nothing to do and this site pops into my head.. again.

also song


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Eish is a funny word only used by those who posses unimaginable willpower,I wonder why I'm using it.......


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I feel like the sound of my laugh is ever-changing.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I feel like the sound of my laugh is ever-changing.


I think you are becoming happier everyday.Either that or you are becoming more sad.I have the cure if u want it.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

cantfindthewords said:


> It's hard to be a good person when everybody is so stupid.


everyone is stupid or you are just too awesome? xP


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

^^^^U guys should get out more,maybe visit my world sometimes,it's full of geniuses.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Anyone wants to do a crazy thing with me???


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Just once I would like to make a microwave dinner without the sweet dessert spewing molten lava all over the inside of the microwave


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Berliner bol...

;_;


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

aNaMaNaGuChi!

Also, Neo is a pretty cool guy. He's all "there is no thread" and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Stop picking sides and abusing your power.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

My idiot brother and his even more idiotic friends are talking about ******s. American British-"cigarettes", and they just keep saying the word, over and over and over again. I just want to grab this one thick *** stick and my room and bash their heads open. :mum


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Scorpio90 said:


> Anyone wants to do a crazy thing with me???


What types of crazy things are you thinking about lol?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

WD3 said:


> What types of crazy things are you thinking about lol?


Helping her with her homework.

Obvs.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how to do a background image on your profile?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I have to control my anger...I can't go berserk.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

One of the good things about being a virgin.. I can delay getting Pap tests for at least another year


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

She was right, what a horribly ugly desk that is. What was I thinking? Oh right, that they all looked the same aside from that one.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Does anyone know how to do a background image on your profile?


You have to add a picture to your album on your profile and then on the profile settings to change it and I guess you can take it from there, I haven't done but I know how


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Huhm huhm, haha, go to my hometown this weekend, have my birthday on Mon, get rewards from a contest on Mon, go shopping later, tell my FB friends that I'm not single, her her, feel happy now :"X


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Does anyone know how to do a background image on your profile?


CLick on 'My Account' on top right then on the left side click the 'customize profile' link, then under main where it says background image paste a link to an image


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The new Volkswagen commercial with the the song Fly the night by Rush is so awesome. I love that song.But It promotes the song more than the car. I don't even know what the VW model is.

But that's the power of German Engineering.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> CLick on 'My Account' on top right then on the left side click the 'customize profile' link, then under main where it says background image paste a link to an image


Doesn't work...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmn ._.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

It is a proven fact that drinking milk from the jug is 4.3 times more enjoyable than drinking it from a regular glass.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm watching orgasmic tantric massage right now on HBO (which is basically naked old people massaging each other), after seeing people have sex with a Real Doll. Why am I watching this? And what is with you, HBO?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Doesn't work...


Oh just figured out it has to be uploaded on SAS in your album then you paste link to that. Doesn't to work unless its from SAS album apparently.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

apparently i need my own personal button on this site beside every post. this special button will be there for when i am prepared to respond to a post i see that says something offensive or just absolutely so stupid that the person posting it needs to know what they said was not right. this button will be clicked and it will link me to a mod whom i can ask if it's okay for me to have my opinion on the stupid thing that is being posted and if i'm able to post a response to it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

This website is finally showing ads that are relevant to me like Red Hot Chilli Peppers concerts and cars. It used to show cougar dating sites and male enhancement pills for me. The funny thing is, is that I never look that sort of stuff up on my computer.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I get ads for menopause junk and only menopause junk.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> ^I get ads for menopause junk and only menopause junk.


I have gotten ads for Birth control and tampoons and menopause too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^You get tampon ads?! I would much prefer tampon ads. At least I use tampons. Why don't I get tampon ads?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^ You could install adblock plus and get no ads whatsoever. It makes your internet run faster too.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm freezing my *** off.

173 days to go.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brian76 said:


> ....why do you need a showercap?


For those days when a I do my hair perfectly and want to have it up for more than one day, I can't go around getting it wet now can't I.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"Appropriate use of memes and gifs is a serviceable substitute for wit." -- Oscar Wilde


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

1 bic mac makes me hungry,2 bic macs makes me full..........


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I get a lot of rehab ads.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who the hell puts peas on pizza????


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's amazing the things that will make you laugh. I just burned a pot of oil I was going to use to fry some french fries. It was smoking & likely would have caught fire but for the smoke alarm(which I'm suddenly quite thankful for...a simple but genius device). Once I got it off the stove & my mom came to help all I could do was laugh. As I say, amazing what will make you laugh


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd be a lot happier if I wasn't such an intolerant b*tch. Or if the majority of people weren't so annoying.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw a bat walking on my floor last night and it looked like it had a tail. I must be hallucinating.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Gonna head to Chapters and lurk in the non-fiction section after studying for my chemistry midterm. Suitable treat, yes?  Already have my eye on a book about paradoxes. It's a shame getting a library card here is so expensive. I could just buy the books instead. How ridiculous. >_<


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Do people actually read all of these? I don't.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Do people actually read all of these? I don't.


I skim through them. If it's from someone I think is a cool person I'll read them.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I skim through them. If it's from someone I think is a *cool person* I'll read them.


So you read mine, so you think I'm cool?

Go on, admit it  Brasilia's still got "it"


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I am now officially on vacation! I am comfortably in my jammies. Dinner is in the oven and as Bugs Bunny would say, "It's 5 o'clock somewhere!"


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

The world I was raised in no longer exists, this new world ****ing sucks.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom has been buying so many ice cream sandwiches lately. Good golly, they're so good.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Pull up to the scene with my ceiling missing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> My mom has been buying so many ice cream sandwiches lately. Good golly, they're so good.


How's that bat in your cave?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yay another weekend with nothing to do, # 10,000,000 and no end in sight :bash


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

WTF!? Why am I even alive!?!?!?!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> How's that bat in your cave?


I haven't seen that bat since last night.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I haven't seen that bat since last night.


3.14


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

He's so dorky. Can't wait for this show to resume in January.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> 3.14


3.14 tastes so good. I'm going to call pie 3.14 from now on.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Cant wait to go see Skyfall!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I forgot about Britney Spears "3" song. It's very catchy.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I haven't seen that bat since last night.


He may be hanging in the corner.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'm watching orgasmic tantric massage right now on HBO (which is basically naked old people massaging each other), after seeing people have sex with a Real Doll. Why am I watching this? And what is with you, HBO?


Now I'm googling videos of this using bing. It looks exactly like I thought it would. :um


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My back molars are all like, "brush as hard as you want mother****er. This be plaque turf, son."


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

God I hate the way hair grows. It's so slow. I wish I could grow my hair like that chick from Cirque du Freak, no hair to long hair in seconds, then long hair to no hair. Not to mention being able to control it like tentacles and choke the **** out of people. That'd be cool. If I ever find a genie that's probably going to be one of my wishes.



Also, I'm almost to 3,950 posts. I need to get out more.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

^so true


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Go on, admit it  Brasilia's still got "it"


This made me think of X Factor first, and then The Look by Roxette.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

new glasses :yay i can see again~!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> Now I'm googling videos of this using bing. It looks exactly like I thought it would. :um


I should've warned y'all not to do that.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Trampolines are dangerous.


and fun


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

the weather is here, wish you were beautifull


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Friends are like a trampoline

They're only dangerous if more than one person jumps on them at a time.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Werewolf bar mitzvah!
Spooky!
Scary!
Boys becoming men,
Men becoming wolves!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pls get outa ma way,coz Im having a bad day..................

I need deep music now...................


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why the **** do i have to sit all night in a thunderstorm in wait for an imaginary enemy that's gonna climb a 2000m tall mountain, in the rain, in 0% visibility. Even if there is anyone crazy enough to attampt that, i wouldn't be able to spot him if he stood right next to me in this fog.:roll

272 days to go.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

what do you want from meeee. I dont understand.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Time for someone else to take the reigns of the science forum. I will be here rarely. moving on to better and brighter things


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Soon as this semester is over I may just get in my car and drive. See where the road takes me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Did the situation involving the possible fake pics in the "Post a picture of yourself RIGHT NOW" get resolved and I missed it? Or has that person not responded yet?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish it would just rain.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

sigh a tiny death


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Today feels very gloomy and dull


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> and fun


Trampolines are indeed fun. I haven't been on one in forever.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Trampolines are indeed fun. I haven't been on one in forever.


lol this trampoline analogy is going a bit too far


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> lol this trampoline analogy is going a bit too far


:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom got a Marie Calendar's peppermint pie today. I can't wait to try it. I've never had peppermint pie before. :boogie


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Just keep swimming


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> My back molars are all like, "brush as hard as you want mother****er. This be plaque turf, son."


And they say you should brush with a soft toothbrush. Nay. Nay I say.

Neigh.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That peppermint pie was so good. It was better than I thought it would be. It wasn't too minty but I could still taste it. It had whip cream and an oreo crusting on it. So yummy.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have an essay due in a day from now and I haven't even started


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I told this girl I would come up with something fun for a first date next week. I have no clue what I am going to be able to come up with!!!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yay listening to Koit Christmas music online. I like Xmas music. Don't find it annoying at all.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

You know your family is crazy when you'd sit in your car wirh no heat outside the house rather than go inside the warm house that is 10 feet away.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ummm someone has spammed with two posts on my Livejournal....


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

i shall be alone soon enough .-. Oh well


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I havent gone outside once all day..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to plan on going into a pizza place tomorrow and getting a pizza...there's a special going on. But I'm scared...I always remember going to Bullritos and ordering my order and they look at me funny and ask "you only want cheese on that?!!" I really need to push these thoughts out and do the damn thing and get the damn pizza!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I might be out of money and into a negative bank account balance again. I just had to return one of the two books I got today cause I couldn't waste the $20. But all I want to do is spend. I'm looking at shoes online right now. I have such an urge to spend.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes! I'm gonna do it!


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

ninety-nine:mushy


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

i dunno dude


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

To the two corn dogs and milkshake I inhaled earlier, 

Why are you doing this to me? I love you so, and yet you hurt me now. Please, can't we do this amicably?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Was anyone around to see some sort of personal attack thread last night? I got a message from a dude who was permanently banned saying


> hey you little smart-*** 15 years old minority ****** weakling ****ing-kid, check out my thread, it targets you, too *******.
> 
> "*Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it. Posts are usually approved within a few hours."*


:stu


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ sorry fireistheclenser no.....but that guy sounds like a total as*hole  glad he got banned from here.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> That peppermint pie was so good. It was better than I thought it would be. It wasn't too minty but I could still taste it. It had whip cream and an oreo crusting on it. So yummy.


What happened to pies in the sky? :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Herb & Hooch" would be good right about now


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope war breaks out just so i could get away from this ghost-mountain. 

171days to go.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> This made me think of X Factor first, and then The Look by Roxette.


X factor: uke

Roxette:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My landlords are drilling something in the walls or floor or something upstairs. It's really loud.

AND THEY JUST DRILLED THROUGH THE TWO MINUTES OF SILENCE.

Raaaaage.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HardRock said:


> What happened to pies in the sky? :yay


lol....I just felt like changing my signature.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Their never taken seriously until after the fact.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I'm just gonna get rich so I can buy fleeting moments of happiness. I'm never gonna be actually happy, so I can aim for owning a lot of material things.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

I have the sex appeal of a decomposing goat.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Somebody's cat keeps showing up on our doorstep and the other night it tried to come inside with us. It mewed at me, so I gave it pats. Now I want it, nevermind that we already have two. It's all grey/white and fluffy. 

*steals it*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone here want to buy me stuff? I won't do anything for you in return, probably not even say thanks, but you can just buy me stuff.


----------



## dingleberryz (Nov 7, 2012)

I want to dye my cat pink.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Somebody's cat keeps showing up on our doorstep and the other night it tried to come inside with us. It mewed at me, so I gave it pats. Now I want it, nevermind that we already have two. It's all grey/white and fluffy.
> 
> *steals it*


I fed a stray cat yesterday. My parents were away all weekend, so I had to go out and feed our dog. There are a few strays around there, but this one I hadn't seen before. It was super skinny, half its tail was missing, and it was desperate to try to eat from my dogs food dish, while my dog was eating...it almost lost its life doing that.

...so, I fed it. I'm gonna try and trap it, and then call the Humane Society.

I mean, I'm gonna try and trap it, and then have someone else call the Humane Society.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

From 10am until 6pm, I was in Toronto for the first time in...15 years?

Did my SAS friends 'seafolly' and 'pita' come see me? Nope...some friends, eh? :duck


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I completely forgot skyrim existed :conf oh well now I have something else to do to pass time :yay


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why is no one else freaking out right now?! There's no sun outside the sun is gone :shock......it's gone. 



Ugh w.e I'm so tired night SAS!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Somebody's cat keeps showing up on our doorstep and the other night it tried to come inside with us. It mewed at me, so I gave it pats. Now I want it, nevermind that we already have two. It's all grey/white and fluffy.
> 
> *steals it*


D'awww. =(^_^)= That's adorable.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

When I lose these last 5 lbs, I'm gonna have the kinda figure that looks friggin' awesome in clothes. I've got the not eating part down pat now, I just need to start working out.


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

Dear Brain,
I know you've been hurting the last couple months. I understand how painful its been for you and I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I'm working hard to make you feel better and not be tense. I think its time for you to relax. Go ahead, relax, you remember that. You are in a safe place here. I love you, Brain. Don't let those other brains win. Those other people do not understand what we have been through.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

90$ for tampons? This girl must be having a seriously heavy period


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Tonight at a food court, I was taking my tray to the garbage, to empty it. I set my drink on top, and when I went to put the tray on top...knocked my drink all over the place.
So I said, "**** it", and left. I still don't even care, hours later. Usually, I would. Thanks, depression.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

the cheat said:


> From 10am until 6pm, I was in Toronto for the first time in...15 years?
> 
> Did my SAS friends 'seafolly' and 'pita' come see me? Nope...some friends, eh? :duck


Ummmm HEY JERK. I invited you over for a whoooole half hour before I had to leave, remember? ;D *keeping SAS record clean* Pssshhh...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I really hate getting hungry late at night.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

seafolly said:


> Ummmm HEY JERK. I invited you over for a whoooole half hour before I had to leave, remember? ;D *keeping SAS record clean* Pssshhh...


I asked you if I could come over, because of the awesome potential for so much awkwardness(was totally kidding), but you took forever to reply because you were "changing"...who does that? Who changes in the morning?

I joke...maybe next time.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

...no way out :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've don't usually attend parties, but...when i get released, i've decided to throw a huge party and invite everyone i know. If there ever is a cause for celebration, this is it!

170 days to go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

je ne comprends pas


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^moi non plus, eh? ..random thought. Je n'ais pas d'un random thought juste que mon coeur est trop sauvage.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Fernando Torres.. I love you but you need to get sold the **** on, you're just costing Chelsea points now. 

also ilu <3federer<3 plz win.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

wow it's so coooold... but i love it


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, listen up! Your attention if you please. Really wanna give you a warning, cause I found out this morning bout a dangerous, insidious computer virus.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I dislike Swiffer cleaning products.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Board


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Surprise, surprise - Chantabella's thread asking Drew for an explanation has been closed.

see:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/drew-an-explanation-please-216184

Not only that, it is to be deleted apparently.

Read it while you can.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Allergies. I suppose there are worse things to run in a family. Wait, right, we've got mental illness too.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

and so was the amazing idea I had of putting electrical tape on my nipples to avoid chafe on a long run, I mean it worked, but I think I might have actually lost some nip tearing them off.

today I saw a cokecan with your name on it and I remembered the time you told me about your ex boyfriend who had a cokecan penis. So now every time I see a cokecan I'm thinking about you getting nailed by some kind of lambshank ginormous cock. Good times. I actually ****ing hate you for telling me that.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Back to reality.:roll

Ugh, i hate handling this crap.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm,what the hell could she be doin...............???


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Elad said:


> Fernando Torres.. I love you but you need to get sold the **** on, you're just costing Chelsea points now.


Torres sort of reminds me of Emile Heskey at Villa a few seasons back, he would work hard for the team but didn't have that scoring touch as often as he should have. Naturally it's not that extreme a case & I think critics are harsher on him than they should be. His assists do outnumber his goals though & that's not what he was bought for, I must concede that. When the team doesn't do well all the talk is of Torres not scoring but I think mistakes in defense are a way bigger issue for us. Mata & crew so far have done us well as far as getting goals. I do think Victor Moses should be getting more playing time though


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Elad said:


>


:haha

Full fat milk  
Semi-skimmed milk uke


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Back to reality.:roll
> 
> Ugh, i hate handling this crap.


Just another manic Monday eh?

Are those grenades?! :eek


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Why are all dresses and skirts made at vagina length now?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> Why are all dresses and skirts made at vagina length now?


What the Illuminati wants, the Illuminati gets.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Why are all dresses and skirts made at vagina length now?


 :teeth made me laugh but I seriously ask myself this question everyday at school.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Rain... :sigh I hate November sometimes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I love rain,only thing that makes my day happy..........


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I hate people now. I want to start a misanthrope club on campus and meet people that hate other people, and we can meet a few times a week and eat cake and hate people together.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Barette said:


> I think I hate people now. I want to start a misanthrope club on campus and meet people that hate other people, and we can meet a few times a week and eat cake and hate people together.


good idea!! Id join if I could


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> good idea!! Id join if I could


That's it, I'm starting it. I need to meet my fellow misanthropes.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

HardRock said:


>


OMG is it today?!

Why no fireworks banging on continuously through the night then???


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> OMG is it today?!
> 
> Why no fireworks banging on continuously through the night then???


I thought there would be some who celebrate it in the UK


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

p_r_o_c_r_a_s_t_i_n_a_t_i_o_n


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Barette said:


> I think I hate people now. I want to start a misanthrope club on campus and meet people that hate other people, and we can meet a few times a week and eat cake and hate people together.


now that's my kind of club. when do we meet?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> now that's my kind of club. when do we meet?


I think it should be Friday and Saturday nights, when everyone's out, so we all could people watch and judge every person that passes us.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Barette said:


> I think it should be Friday and Saturday nights, when everyone's out, so we all could people watch and judge every person that passes us.


Perfect, that sounds like my usual Friday and Saturday nights except instead of judging and people watching myself now I can do it with fellow misanthropes... and cake of course.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I dunno what to eat today. Should I get fast foood? Help?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally some good news in this cobweb of bullsh*t.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ ^maybe pizza or Chinese food?? Or Wendy's  sorry idk what you like fast food wise


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sixth avenue heartache


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

So long ago that's when they say I lost my only friend.........


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

There's got to be something better that in the middle...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

If you wish to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first invent the universe.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ^ ^maybe pizza or Chinese food?? Or Wendy's  sorry idk what you like fast food wise


I got sonic. But thanks


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I got sonic. But thanks


:teeth no problem!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Why are all dresses and skirts made at vagina length now?


To annoy me that's the only answer I can come up with.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

In violent times, you shouldn't have to sell your soul


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

HardRock said:


>












:yay:boogie to those who don't know what it is, look it up


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just finished a 1 hour uphill run with the platoon...at 1am!

When's it gonna end?!!

169 days to go


Brasilia said:


> Just another manic Monday eh?
> 
> Are those grenades?! :eek


Yep, grenades. I feel like a walking bomb when i carry them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the person above me is having sex. I keep hearing repetitive squeaking of their bed on and off for the past like 5 minutes. LOL.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'm pretty sure the person above me is having sex. I keep hearing repetitive squeaking of their bed on and off for the past like 5 minutes. LOL.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^That'd be more enjoyable for them from the sound of it, lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> ^That'd be more enjoyable for them from the sound of it, lol.


Yes I imagine it would be rather annoying doing it on a squeaky bed the sound would drive me insane.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Barette said:


> I'm pretty sure the person above me is having sex. I keep hearing repetitive squeaking of their bed on and off for the past like 5 minutes. LOL.


There is no question about it when my landlords upstairs are doing it. Moaning and groaning galore in addition to the very loud bed squeaking.

My bedroom is right below theirs and last time they did it I was home sick in bed. I just kindof laid there awkwardly until it was over. Well that and texted everyone I know "omg my landlords are doin itttt".


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

They're definitely having sex. He's a speedy little jack rabbit.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My intestines are all messed up.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Getting pictures of Santa and my dog Wednesday so excited!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Note to self: 4 squares of 3-ply toilet paper are no longer enough.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

If zombies run out of live people to eat, do they eventually die?


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

That moment when you have no idea what's going to happen, but you've decided that you really don't care. :cig


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh mah gah I need some serious coffee.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Been having some pretty angry messed up fantasies lately.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't believe Thanksgiving is next week. It's crazy.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I just finished 3 hours of cram studying for exam I have tomorrow X_X Relieved I got that over with. Now Im confident Ill ace that exam!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I can't believe Thanksgiving is next week. It's crazy.


ikr? and I don't have anything to give thanks to heh


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my GOD I'm in love with Paul Newman.

I swear, I'm in love with him. Someone needs to invent time machines already, so that I can go back in time and get in there before Joanne Woodward.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i need some stimulation


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Barette said:


> Oh my GOD I'm in love with Paul Newman.
> 
> I swear, I'm in love with him. Someone needs to invent time machines already, so that I can go back in time and get in there before Joanne Woodward.


I get this feeling every time I buy his salad dressing. The proceeds of which he donated to charities. DAMN HIM AND HIS GOODNESS.

In other news? I am listening to snow patrol even though I end up hating myself every time I do.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's mid-November. Why haven't you all died yet, bugs?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

anonymid said:


> It's mid-November. Why haven't you all died yet


:um


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

StevenGlansberg said:


> :um


You don't happen to be that giant ant crawling around in here, do you? :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Torres sort of reminds me of Emile Heskey at Villa a few seasons back, he would work hard for the team but didn't have that scoring touch as often as he should have. Naturally it's not that extreme a case & I think critics are harsher on him than they should be. His assists do outnumber his goals though & that's not what he was bought for, I must concede that. When the team doesn't do well all the talk is of Torres not scoring but I think mistakes in defense are a way bigger issue for us. Mata & crew so far have done us well as far as getting goals. I do think Victor Moses should be getting more playing time though


When you buy such a prolific goal scorer you have to expect goals and really the amount of chances hes fluffed has been odd, along with losing control at key times. I agree with you though that he hasn't been as bad as people say, he does lot of work in setting up goals but imagining a Falcao, Aguero, Ba or even Dzeko I think would put in so many more chances that the haz/osc/mata trio are making.

Fingers crossed they offload Torres and get Falcao ahead of City. 



Brasilia said:


> :haha
> 
> Full fat milk
> Semi-skimmed milk uke


I agree, blue milk all the way. 8)


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This is quite possibly one of the funniest things I've read in a while. Men are disgusting creatures. OH WELL *scratch and sniffs* I'm giving that a 2.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1336qo

A gem from said link:

_Thy fart unsheathed,_
_Thy stench bequeathed,_
_Escapes to breach_
_Thy doodoo wreath._
*-SpaceManits* (source)


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

i blablablaab then i think blalabab and you know blablabla before and after every meal.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sheise it's hot in here!Or is that just me and my muscels?hehehehehe.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Who has two thumbs and smells of awesome? I do! Who's gonna get some cake? I am! :boogie


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Justin B gives me headaches..............


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Who has two thumbs and smells of awesome? I do! Who's gonna get some cake? I am! :boogie


Is today your birthday?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

NeveS said:


> Is today your birthday?


No XD
But today was a pretty good day for my group so....


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I think USSR are not interested in american prototypes anymore,we must find out what they're planning.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> No XD
> But today was a pretty good day for my group so....


Oh well, i'm any case.. the cake is a lie. Just sayin~ Supah Sayin! Kameha wave!
Edit: i'm such a nerd...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

NeveS said:


> Oh well, i'm any case.. the cake is a lie. Just sayin~ Supah Sayin! Kameha wave!
> Edit: i'm such a nerd...


Didn't understand a word of what was written there XD


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I just want to be able to breath through my nose. Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Didn't understand a word of what was written there XD


I'm not surprised. It was a video game reference, and an old school anime (dragonball z) reference. Just ignore it, you're not geeky enough for me anyway :/


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Micro Pig.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I get sick so rarely that when I actually do, it always feels like the end of the world.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

NeveS said:


> I'm not surprised. It was a video game reference, and an old school anime (dragonball z) reference. Just ignore it, you're not geeky enough for me anyway :/


I have no problem with that. Wasn't interested anyway :b


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

This is here if you need it.
http://countdowntoapocalypse.com/


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ermagerd I am SO TIRED.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I got more money than Jay-Z. Compared to me, Jay-Z is lazy.
Plus, Beyonce thinks that I'm cute. It's okay Beyonce, I think you're cute, too...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Who reported my post?! 

Seriously, what a bunch of snitches...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I got more money than Jay-Z. Compared to me, Jay-Z is lazy.
> Plus, Beyonce thinks that I'm cute. It's okay Beyonce, I think you're cute, too...


huh?


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have no hope, I really need to stop telling myself this!


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I got more money than Jay-Z. Compared to me, Jay-Z is lazy.
> Plus, Beyonce thinks that I'm cute. It's okay Beyonce, I think you're cute, too...


I made out with every girl in the world...:lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

It seems teenagers or super sensitive people looking for excuses to ruin someone else's happiness will regurgitate bs stereotypes about men that they read about on the internet from frustrated lonely older women who have been whining since lord knows how long on POF and other sites and take it for gospel.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I try to be nice...ugh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

And now, we've reached the "Perfectionist eats her feelings" portion of the evening.

Let's watch as she attacks a box of Magnum ice cream bars.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why does the cold bother me so much now? In the past I had no problem wearing nothing but a t shirt in minus zero conditions with out any problems. :x


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Why are people always staring at me???


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Why do I always have to make things strange?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I wanna move out of this place now


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

This gif is wondrous


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ The Incredible Sulk :cry


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish The Matrix was on netflix.. I REALLY want to watch The Matrix right now D;


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Darn it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Godddd what is with people calling me from my previous college and putting me on the spot asking me a bunch of questions about my "experience" there that I can't answer because I was effed up with anxiety when in college and couldn't truly experience it and then asking me for money. I miss college and all, but these phone calls are anxiety provoking! Now they get me all panicky at 9pm. I'm not picking up calls from HSU anymore. They can leave a messege. Had to get that out.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

NeveS said:


> I wish The Matrix was on netflix.. I REALLY want to watch The Matrix right now D;


There is no spoon...


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Chocolate. Lots and lots of chocolate.


Also...

I need to piss.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I just came up with the BEST explanation for cramming for an exam. It's like labour - but instead of pushing out a baby I'm pushing in information.

If you don't like this comparison then get out of my delivery room and go get me some ice chips.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how to create a makeshift corkscrew? 

I need to Google this. Because if so, that's a waste of something I could've used in desperate measures.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Does anyone know how to create a makeshift corkscrew?
> 
> I need to Google this. Because if so, that's a waste of something I could've used in desperate measures.


Paper clip, knife, screwdriver, fork and just about anything else you can pry the cork out with.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks FD, got my Matrix fix. You're awesome dude.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

When someone ignores me, I will definitely stop talking, but why I try to show that I'm not interested in u guys (don't reply so many times), but still bother me??? I don't want to be rude, but it's totally annoying.
WANT TO ACTIVATE MY FB NOW!!!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

There's nothing better than hot coffee on a cold morning.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Cruise ships blow... their horns too loudly and startle the hell out of me when they leave the dock.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally. Done. With. Homework!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have too many thoughts...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

All the signs show that in a few days we are gonna get sent to invade gaza. Beats freezing to death in this dump.:roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure why people are surprised when politicians or others in high positions of authority are found to be having affairs. They have highly stressful jobs & sex is the most common form of stress relief


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Paper clip, knife, screwdriver, fork and just about anything else you can pry the cork out with.


I've tried but the thing won't come out. Ah well, I can buy one.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I need my computer back so I can google weird things again. I don't want to google weird things on a rented computer.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sometimes the internet is just not enough. I feel... Nothing. That may be due my tired feeling, or sone other things. Often I feel bipolar, or like a battery. But batteries have two poles, so I'm constantly a battery. Yes, this thought is random.

Once upon a time there was.... A battery. It fell from the table on the stone ground and hit it's head hard, which was yet another problem in the long line of problems that had occured over time. Only this one has opened the door to another opportunity: the dreaded table was far away, further than it has ever been. A scary thought to be on the floor, the jump felt awesome though.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Wine bottle? You can always just push the cork in and drink it that way.


Really? Thanks! I'll do that!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Another exam tomorow just after I had one yesterday..ugh more cram studying to do


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Why do all American sports call their league champions "World Champs" This is one country, in one continent, in the entire world. There is no world league, but several leagues within different countries.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I wish I was a cowboy...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the name of that song with the video of the guy going to a party and everyone's in their underwear having fun? I really want to listen to it, but I remember neither the words, band, song name, nor melody. And yet it's in my head.

ETA: Jimmy Eat World! That's the band. NM, my brain kicked in.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Malek said:


> I wish I was a cowboy...


Dude. I WISH I WAS A COWBOY TOO!!! I wasted hours when I was younger cutting up old clothes and turning them into cowboy clothes for the toys I already had. I wish I could be a cowboy, but I can't help if I was born late. Except I would be called a _vaquero_, that's the Spanish name you see, and it sounds cooler.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rgh. I slept way to much for a school night. I was suppose to take a two-hour nap. Tops. Not a 3 hour one. At least I woke up in time for my stories to come on. I be sleeping too much. I need a hobby.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I am suspicious of these banana scones that I am making, but I will soldier on....FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Why do all American sports call their league champions "World Champs" This is one country, in one continent, in the entire world. There is no world league, but several leagues within different countries.


If these sports were originated by Americans, and Americans are the best performers in the world at these sports, then yeah, it makes sense to call them World Champs


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Oily foreheads are distracting.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Why are fire trucks red???

Cause there's eight wheels on them and four people, and four plus eight is twelve, and twelve is a foot and a foot is a ruler, and Queen Elizabeth was a ruler, and Queen Elizabeth was also a ship, and the ship sails the sea and in the sea is fish and fish have fins, and the Finns fought the Russians and the Russians were red and that's why firetrucks are red. P


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Why are fire trucks red???
> 
> Cause there's eight wheels on them and four people, and four plus eight is twelve, and twelve is a foot and a foot is a ruler, and Queen Elizabeth was a ruler, and Queen Elizabeth was also a ship, and the ship sails the sea and in the sea is fish and fish have fins, and the Finns fought the Russians and the Russians were red and that's why firetrucks are red. P


:um Share what ever drugs your on pretty please?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

coming in from the cold
sure, but not escaping it
the cold in my bed is worse 
than what's outside


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I was born into the wrong generation.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, shhheeeeit. I just remembered that I have a test to study for. Better get started on that pronto!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I like Lana del Rey's music, but her entire image is so contrived. I'd enjoy her music more if she didn't try so hard to create a facade, of this sad girl who parties through her suffering. She's a party girl, but her father is a millionaire, so she is far from the poetic and cinematic type of drifter she portrays herself to be.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Barette said:


> I like Lana del Rey's music, but her entire image is so contrived. I'd enjoy her music more if she didn't try so hard to create a facade, of this sad girl who parties through her suffering. She's a party girl, but her father is a millionaire, so she is far from the poetic and cinematic type of drifter she portrays herself to be.


I didn't know her father is a millionaire, but I always found her music fake and shallow. Now it makes sense why I picked her as an ungrateful, spoilt rich girl.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hadron said:


> All the signs show that in a few days we are gonna get sent to invade gaza. Beats freezing to death in this dump.:roll


I saw a news headline about it and I thought of you. Have fun.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> All the signs show that in a few days we are gonna get sent to invade gaza. Beats freezing to death in this dump.:roll


This is an outrage. Returning Gaza was one of the few achievements of an Israeli government with respect to the Palestinian issue. If that happens, it will be the second invasion.

Isn't this a security breach?

Try not to get killed.

If everyone in the whole wide world refused to participate, that would put an end to warfare.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm making waffles!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My nipples look really bright reddish/pink tonight.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I didn't know her father is a millionaire, but I always found her music fake and shallow. Now it makes sense why I picked her as an ungrateful, spoilt rich girl.


Yeah, I lost a lot of respect for her when learning that. I wouldn't care normally, but she sings about being some nomad on the open road and living in trailer parks and doing meth and w/e, and it's like, girl shut up, you went to boarding school in Connecticut then to Tisch or something and your dad's some rich dude. You're not a cokehead trailer park trash girl. She's trying to cultivate some image by forcing herself into some lifestyle that's ingenuine, and it's annoying. Lady Gaga did the same, saying she lived in some cockroach infested place and did coke, meanwhile her daddy's rich too. They live this poor life so they can write song lyrics and earn some cred, meanwhile they have money in the bank.

God I went on a rant there. I do like her music though, even though I do think it's super contrived.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> My nipples look really bright reddish/pink tonight.


:um


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Sometimes all you can do is take it.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

My mom said, "I always pray that someday you and your sister will find that life is beautiful."

I wonder how many years it'd take.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My grandma has a Myspace. LOL.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I love how my sis and I can easily entertain ourselves. We find the same silly things fun.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> This is an outrage. Returning Gaza was one of the few achievements of an Israeli government with respect to the Palestinian issue. If that happens, it will be the second invasion.
> 
> Isn't this a security breach?
> 
> ...


Lol, no one wants gaza. Not even egypt. When i said invade, i meant for like a few weeks to weed out all the hostiles.

Oh and thanks...i thought you were gonna say "hope you get killed"


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I really need to blow an entire paycheck on clothes one of these days, I'm down to scraps


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

*SIGHS*.........................It's official,women are the strangest species in this world.My theories are correct,once again...................


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Dont talk to strangers, if you never want to meet anyone ever.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Haiti is still a mess. 

No-one cares unfortunately

Haiti is out of fashion.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I ate that last piece of peppermint pie today. I had like 5 pieces total of that pie. I should save my appetite for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, I ate that last piece of peppermint pie today. I had like 5 pieces total of that pie. I should save my appetite for Thanksgiving.


NO! You should send that turkey directly to me :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, I ate that last piece of peppermint pie today. I had like 5 pieces total of that pie. I should save my appetite for Thanksgiving.


you seem to be obsessed with pie!

considering your avatar and all...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Barette said:


> My grandma has a Myspace. LOL.


Myspace? that's so 2008! My granny has a Facebook - it's what's in now, apparently.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polar said:


> you seem to be obsessed with pie!
> 
> considering your avatar and all...


I am! :yay


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I hate working with people. I'd rather work **** loads of overtime and do it all myself. I'd gladly take a sleeping bag and a pillow down to the warehouse and move in until Christmas in order to achieve this.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> I am! :yay


lol, so... are you saying had roughly 15 pieces of pie?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polar said:


> lol, so... are you saying had roughly 15 pieces of pie?


No, I had 5 pieces of it. 15?  That would be like eating two whole pies. Haha.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> No, I had 5 pieces of it. 15?  That would be like eating two whole pies. Haha.


okay i'm no expert at maths... or pie... i just meant 5 pieces of pie is 15? 5*"pie"?

lol, sorry for being silly.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Private Flooper is missing in action.........


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My dad was asking me if I wanted to learn to shoot with a bow and arrow. I don't know if I wanna. :afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polar said:


> okay i'm no expert at maths... or pie... i just meant 5 pieces of pie is 15? 5*"pie"?
> 
> lol, sorry for being silly.


I guess. xD


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Polar said:


> Myspace? that's so 2008! My granny has a Facebook - it's what's in now, apparently.


"that's so 2000 and late!"
Fix'd


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> My dad was asking me if I wanted to learn to shoot with a bow and arrow. I don't know if I wanna. :afr


Yes yes you do unless it's one of those stupid compound bows.

Er I have a long weekend and I don't know what to do :| Skyrim or Halo 4 or sleep:?
Or I could go outside and do something! oh wait there nothing to do if you have no friends :bash


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> My grandma has a Myspace. LOL.


Laugh while it's still funny, it won't be 20 years from now.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

My sister, is an ungrateful b****, but she will always be _my_ sister


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

You know what sucks? When people in your class are talking about something you are interested in and you try to join in but they just ignore you.

Thanks, you just made me lose all hope of becoming friends with you people.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I want to move into a Homewood suites, a Hilton Garden or a Residence Inn. I love the little suites and how CLEAN they are!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I came up with a _revolutionary_ way to smoke cigarettes. It came to me in a dream where I was giving chocolate to a rude homeless guy. It's like right after my "cancer-free filters/cigarettes" idea. Usually I don't like writing out or even _saying_ my ideas out loud because the government has realized that I am full of good ideas and have sent bugs all over where I may be. That way they can steal my idea, but if someone invents cancer-free filters/cigarettes, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Yes yes you do unless it's one of those stupid compound bows.
> 
> Er I have a long weekend and I don't know what to do :| Skyrim or Halo 4 or sleep:?
> Or I could go outside and do something! oh wait there nothing to do if you have no friends :bash


I hate compound bows. I prefer shooting traditional bows and arrows.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wash my hands too much. I have to put lotion on my hands for awhile because they were cracking. It gets to the point now where I get scratches on my hands. I can't help but wash my hands a lot. It burns, too. It's not really fun taking a shower.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I wash my hands too much. I have to put lotion on my hands for awhile because they were cracking. It gets to the point now where I get scratches on my hands. I can't help but wash my hands a lot. It burns, too. It's not really fun taking a shower.


Oh I have that problem in the winter I wash my hands to the bone :mum


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Oh I have that problem in the winter I wash my hands to the bone :mum


Haha, to the bone. Yea, it sucks like shheeeit.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Funny how less appealing Big Bang Theory is now that Sheldon has a girlfriend.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My professor sent me an email telling me I was a "quiet student", and asking how it would make me comfortable to speak more :? I'm not sure how to reply..


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wtf, i can see soldiers hugging their families goodbye before leaving as though they are about to enter WWIII.:roll I personally doubt there is even gonna be a ground operation, considering recent events.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

And now it's time for everyone to drink their chocolate milk.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You are sofa-king stupid.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> My professor sent me an email telling me I was a "quiet student", and asking how it would make me comfortable to speak more :? I'm not sure how to reply..


Perhaps it would help if you told him\her about SA.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can't wait until the new Walking Dead episode.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyone ever noticed how the more extroverted a person is, the ruder they are? Not blatantly rude, but little things. My one roommate is very extroverted, but it's 1:30 and she just got in and turned on the TV and now it's blasting. I'm up anyway, but I have another roommate who's sleeping and I have my show I'm watching on barely audible, so as not to disturb her. But it's 1:30 on a school night and the TV in the living room is just blaring. And I've noticed that with other really outgoing people too. That they just do those little things that show no concern for other what other people need.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> My professor sent me an email telling me I was a "quiet student", and asking how it would make me comfortable to speak more :? I'm not sure how to reply..


Tell him to mind his own damn business. He clearly isn't the type of person that is going to understand.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I am prepared for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I wish I was a member of the Cosby family.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Anyone ever noticed how the more extroverted a person is, the ruder they are? Not blatantly rude, but little things. My one roommate is very extroverted, but it's 1:30 and she just got in and turned on the TV and now it's blasting. I'm up anyway, but I have another roommate who's sleeping and I have my show I'm watching on barely audible, so as not to disturb her. But it's 1:30 on a school night and the TV in the living room is just blaring. And I've noticed that with other really outgoing people too. That they just do those little things that show no concern for other what other people need.


I had a teacher that was extremely extroverted never have I wanted to strangle a person so much.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think cause they can get away with it. If someone were to complain they would be able to make the other person not mad by saying something funny/nice/social.





Monotony said:


> I had a teacher that was extremely extroverted never have I wanted to strangle a person so much.


I honestly think they're the most inconsiderate, because they can put a big smile on their face while they're annoying you, or in some cases screwing you over. Like, IDK, it just annoys me waking up every morning to Taylor Swift being blasted, meanwhile I always have on headphones and the TV at a barely audible level with the door shut so that I'm not annoying them.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Once again there are no Mods on.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I'm tired of the guy in the living room. He is home almost all the time cause he isn't working, nor going to school. And he seems to have to have constant background noise. Music, TV shows, including Chinese TV shows and music which are horrible. It wouldn't be so bad if he had his own room with walls but his room is the living room. Not to mention it is gross sharing a bathroom with a guy but I was not consulted in choosing the new roommate.
> 
> In my previous apartment we had a door between the hallway and the living room. Most of the time my roommates did not close it unfortunately but they did if they watched a loud movie. This place has no door. They seem to design many apartments for families who are probably more on the same schedule, so it's all about open air. It's horrible for roommate situations.


I honest to god just do not understand why people do that. Like if you know there's people there, especially if you're in the living room so they'll hear you more, why blast stuff? Is that common courtesy really so beyond them? Maybe the people you live with don't want to hear your music, or your shows, or your movies. Like, I don't know, this is a major pet peeve of mine since becoming exposed to roommate situations.

I'm still so shocked that on a weekday this roommate comes back and blares the TV at almost 2 in the morning. It didn't disturb me, but my other roommate was sleeping and it probably woke her up (because she's a loud snorer, lol, and I hear her snoring before that other roommate came back, but not after). The people I lived next to last year would sing CONSTANTLY and play their guitar, and I think they had a 6th sense for when I was trying to study. And again, she was really extroverted and make a big show of how sorry she was to disturb you, but the next day, does the same thing over again.

God I got on a diatribe here but this thing just pisses me off.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I have a quick question. Did you just add a sentence to my post? I didn't write this.


Oh! I did! lol I meant to put that at the end of my first paragraph lol. I was wondering where it went, I just thought the edit didn't go through.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

It's a little bit funny that I make a comic/visual novel about a suicidal young man seeking for a reason to survive... and in every possible ending he ends up dead, either by suicide, martyrdom, murder, euthanasia, death sentence, etc. It seems like I'm too infatuated with death.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It is kind of hard to find a good balance. It seems that much of the time you have 2 choices: live with relaxed, messy, noisy young people or live with older, uptight people that get pissed if you leave a dirty dish in the sink and of course- NO DRUGS, NO PARTIES, NO PETS, NO OVERNIGHT GUESTS, NO 420!!


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

A cop buddy movie starring Nicholas Cage as the white cop and Eddie Murphy as the black cop could very well be the worst movie concept ever.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Life is incredibly bleak at the moment. I might watch a French film about a rubber tire that rolls around blowing stuff up.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I really want to be friends with Jenna Marbles.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

here we come.

i wonder if i can sneak my phone into gaza and post live updates on sas.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> I am prepared for the zombie apocalypse.


Do you have this shirt? lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I want a bed and cookies. Right now. ;-;


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i take my responsibility


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

easy come easy go..........


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i'm heading to a war for the first time in my life. nice.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Just saw a hair restoration ad on SAS. How the hell did these people know that I am bald!?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When I woke up today, my dad asked me what happened to the windshield on my car. He was talking to me in this angry tone. I was like half asleep so I told him that nothing happened to it. He was telling me that he wasn't mad at me. If he wasn't mad at me, he wouldn't be talking to me in angry tone. So, I told him that a rock hit the windshield while I was driving on the interstate last week. I don't get that man. He acts like I did something to the windshield. :roll I can't help it if a damn rock hit the windshield.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Faust said:


> May the Flying Spaghetti Monster protect you.
> 
> Seriously though, take care.


i'm certain that i just felt him blessing me with his noodly touch.

peace.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Don’t mind me while I’m a healthy dapper fuc* and drink fruit juice from a fancy tea cup. *pinkie up*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kills you, bruises that wont heal......... you look so tire unhappy bring down the government they don't speak for us......


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

That was cool! OPPAN GANGNAM STYLE!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


lol xD


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Twinkies suck. Good riddance.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> And now it's time for everyone to drink their chocolate milk.


 Where's my chocolate milk?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my ****ing gosh. This man that's been messaging me on FB wants to keep adding me. I told my sister about this man and she said he's a close friend of her's. She told me to tell him that she said for him to leave me alone, so I did. And he gave me a message back saying that I should have told him that awhile ago. He said that what my sister has been doing is an embarrassment and he linked me to a page of her profile on this website with female escorts. So, apparently, my sister is a female escort. She had pics of herself in lingerie. Why would he do this to me?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my ****ing gosh. This man that's been messaging me on FB wants to keep adding me. I told my sister about this man and she said he's a close friend of her's. She told me to tell him that she said for him to leave me alone, so I did. And he gave me a message back saying that I should have told him that awhile ago. He said that what my sister has been doing is an embarrassment and he linked me to a page of her profile on this website with female escorts. So, apparently, my sister is a female escort. She had pics of herself in lingerie. Why would he do this to me?


Holy **** that's just really horrible to find out I would lose my sh** if I saw one of my sisters like that I don't know what to say other than I'm sorry and I hope you're alright. Xx *hugs if okay*


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Perhaps it would help if you told him\her about SA.


I did just that.. Now I don't wanna read her reply :hide



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Tell him to mind his own damn business. He clearly isn't the type of person that is going to understand.


Thanks.. Even if she doesn't understand, she is a nice person. I'm sure it was well-meaning. I'm just worried she'll try to socialize me more, something another instructor already tried :afr


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

if you are worthless you're worthless


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Holy **** that's just really horrible to find out I would lose my sh** if I saw one of my sisters like that I don't know what to say other than I'm sorry and I hope you're alright. Xx *hugs if okay*


Yea, I don't really know what to do about it. She's an adult, though. That's her decision if she wants to do that. It's kind of worrying me. I don't know if asking her about it would be a good idea. The scary thing is that she told me this man is a close friend of her's.

Thanks for the hug. *hugs back*


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I don't really know what to do about it. She's an adult, though. That's her decision if she wants to do that. It's kind of worrying me. I don't know if asking her about it would be a good idea. The scary thing is that she told me this man is a close friend of her's.
> 
> Thanks for the hug. *hugs back*


That is so scary even if she is a adult sisters are sisters when one of them makes a stupid decisions we can't help but worry. I'm worried about who that man is too he doesn't seem like a 'friend' if she seemed to tell you ignore him he might be someone who isn't so nice especially if he showed you that. I also don't think she wants you to know but it's up to you to bring it up. It's a tough decision I really wish I could help girly this is just a really messy situation I can't even imagine. Hang in there though. Xx


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

finally... a weekend where I can just chill out :boogie


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I can feel depression creeping back up on me. I had to deal with that **** for 3 years, I don't want it back.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I can feel depression creeping back up on me. I had to deal with that **** for 3 years, I don't want it back.


Tomorrows a new day don't let this one scare you  happy thoughts tell those negative thoughts to f*** off.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Tomorrows a new day don't let this one scare you  happy thoughts tell those negative thoughts to f*** off.


Lol thanks  You have a power to make people feel better. There's only 15 mins left of today so it's not all bad.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> That is so scary even if she is a adult sisters are sisters when one of them makes a stupid decisions we can't help but worry. I'm worried about who that man is too he doesn't seem like a 'friend' if she seemed to tell you ignore him he might be someone who isn't so nice especially if he showed you that. I also don't think she wants you to know but it's up to you to bring it up. It's a tough decision I really wish I could help girly this is just a really messy situation I can't even imagine. Hang in there though. Xx


I know. :afr He doesn't seem like a friend at all.He's 38 years old. He's the same guy that's been sending me messages on FB since June and he even wrote a poem for me and acted like I wanted to be in a relationship with him. Thanks for the advice. I'll figure something out. I think I'll just wait to ask my sister about this because I don't want her thinking I'm being nosey or something.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Slept through 3 alarms today.

I jinxed myself last night


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

got a brand new bullet-proof vest.

can't say when we go inside.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Lol thanks  You have a power to make people feel better. There's only 15 mins left of today so it's not all bad.


 well in 15 minutes get happy mister  it's the new day.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> well in 15 minutes get happy mister  it's the new day.


Will do :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I know. :afr He doesn't seem like a friend at all.He's 38 years old. He's the same guy that's been sending me messages on FB since June and he even wrote a poem for me and acted like I wanted to be in a relationship with him. Thanks for the advice. I'll figure something out. I think I'll just wait to ask my sister about this because I don't want her thinking I'm being nosey or something.


Ugh god what a creep he's defiantly not a good guy try to avoid him or block him. I'm not sure how he knows your sister but he seems a bit suspicious I'm thinking he's done work with her (sorry for assuming this) b/c your sister knows him but doesn't want you to know him and he knows about her job. How he found you is what's getting to me. Just be safe hon I would deff tell your sister soon if I was you b/c her business is now becoming your business people from her life are effecting you. Stay safe Girly. Xx


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Will do :yes


Good! :squeeze


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Ugh god what a creep he's defiantly not a good guy try to avoid him or block him. I'm not sure how he knows your sister but he seems a bit suspicious I'm thinking he's done work with her (sorry for assuming this) b/c your sister knows him but doesn't want you to know him and he knows about her job. How he found you is what's getting to me. Just be safe hon I would deff tell your sister soon if I was you b/c her business is now becoming your business people from her life are effecting you. Stay safe Girly. Xx


It's strange because he deactivated his FB account and told me not to talk to him again. =/ He's the one who started talking to me, so I don't know why he told me not to talk to him. That's what I was thinking. I remember back in July, I saw on her FB wall that he posted on her page telling her about meeting in town not far from here. Yea, that makes sense. I'll stay safe. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It's strange because he deactivated his FB account and told me not to talk to him again. =/ He's the one who started talking to me, so I don't know why he told me not to talk to him. That's what I was thinking. I remember back in July, I saw on her FB wall that he posted on her page telling her about meeting in town not far from here. Yea, that makes sense. I'll stay safe. Thanks again for the advice.


Honestly I'm thinking someone scared him off either your sister or someone else told him to back off maybe. Which is good he should leave you alone. And it's no problem Girly xxx


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Honestly I'm thinking someone scared him off either your sister or someone else told him to back off maybe. Which is good he should leave you alone. And it's no problem Girly xxx


Hmmm...maybe so. Well, I don't have to worry about him now hopefully. My sister's in a relationship with a guy, too. I don't think I should tell him about this.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Where's my chocolate milk?


Oh...umm...you can have mine...I have dairy problems :blank


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I hate it when people pretend to be modest to make others pity them and then fish for compliments


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dita said:


> Daniel Craig is sooo hot.


No ****, but I agree. He is the definition of man.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nervous for tomorrow.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I always act way too interested too soon or just let my imagination run away with me


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

okay, i have to limit myself to 3 bottles of beer tonight, up at 9am and have to drive my sister to a match, and i don't know how the **** i even get there.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i accept full responsibility
i wish someone would walk into my life


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Sometimes when stuck in traffic and some jerk weasels into my lane right infront of me cutting me off, I fantasize that I'm like Roy Mustang the Flame Alchemist and I snap my fingers at the guy. Yeah... :um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Is heartbreak too strong a word for when you see your crush like someone else? That damn hussy and dickhead.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Someone on SAS looks exactly like my dad when he was in his 20s...scary.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Is heartbreak too strong a word for when you see your crush like someone else? That damn hussy and dickhead.


If your heart is breaking, it's not too strong.  Sucks though, I hope you get over that soon. Better yet, hopefully she likes you someday soon.

...I think I might actually get to spend tomorrow all by myself. There is literally only one thing that would make me happier, so hopefully that happens.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I hate when it gets colder, I get more tired..


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i won't be able to post on here until the end of this war because we have to give our phones away right now, till it's over.

hopefully, i'll resume posting when this is all over.

see ya...hopefully.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm far too white boy white to be listening to rnb and rap. Oh the influences of idolizing MJ growing up.. minus the molestation accusations.

I still love that concert scene where he jetpacks out of the stadium with his metal underwear outside his pants, thanks for making me remember Mr Weeknd.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well that was incredibly ****ing random I ended up having a conversation about lucid dreaming and sleep paralysis with two guys on Xbox live the same day I had a really stupid one. I don't even know how the hell the conversation switched to that :conf.


----------



## RavenRaven (Nov 16, 2012)

"... and as you showed me your scars, I only held you closer."


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Lack of proof does not negate existence.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

it took me a long time but i did it. ive been successful. i changed my dad. :] !haha


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i think i forgot myself a bit for awhile now


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Someone on SAS looks exactly like my dad when he was in his 20s...scary.


Is it me?

Cause if so, how is his thinning hair situation?


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

"Am I human...



...Or am I a dancer?"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I talked to my sister last night about this whole situation. I linked her that profile of her and she said that he was lying to me about her and that that was her ex. So, I'm guessing she was cheating on her other bf with a 38 year old. Wow. I'm just confused. I may never know. She could still be lying to me. I'm just kind of worried about him finding out that she knows about this. She said she was going to kick his ***.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Must. keep. eating.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

please forgive me.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Why do people judge others on stupid things?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Is it me?
> 
> Cause if so, how is his thinning hair situation?


How did you know?? :lol

He's going to be 50 this June and his hair is still as thick as it ever was, haha!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's gonna be may!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Waz met jou???? Koop mij rijst swa!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought the new SpiderMan was going to be really dumb but I loved it  still liked the original but this one wasn't that bad.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow. Just found a bottle of Lorazepam. And it's my dad's????? (he would never take anxiety meds)
Maybe now he won't be such a dick all the time


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm bored.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i hate cold weather.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

This site sucks. I hate it now.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel sad for some weird reason u_u


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cow and Chicken.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I feel sad for some weird reason u_u


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


WOW. Monotony, I knew you liked cats, but cat porn?....... :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> WOW. Monotony, I knew you liked cats, but cat porn?....... :no


:blank Fallen can I borrow your dragon for a second?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey no fighting!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Oooh, she _told_ you. *imitates whip*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oooh, she _told_ you. *imitates whip*


:lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I hate that word.............Why is there such a thing in the first place!!!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

My life really is pointless.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh you guys I didn't tell him anything lol :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :lol












And now it decides I can post again :conf


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> And now it decides I can post again :conf


Oh my. That cat kind of looks evil. :eek


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Trying to make it through


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oooh, she _told_ you. *imitates whip*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


>


:sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Geez, like I thought everything went horrible once I got close to someone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*sigh* I went on a date with this one guy three times. When I got back from our third date a couple of nights ago, I texted him telling him that I have no friends and that I have SAD. He didn't ever text me back. He told me that I should open up and I did. I guess I should just never tell any guy that I have SAD. I'll just keep it to myself I guess. He was really nice, too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> *sigh* I went on a date with this one guy three times. When I got back from our third date a couple of nights ago, I texted him telling him that I have no friends and that I have SAD. He didn't ever text me back. He told me that I should open up and I did. I guess I should just never tell any guy that I have SAD. I'll just keep it to myself I guess. He was really nice, too.


Ya the people who say you should open up are the ones you usually shouldn't open up to or at least that's what I've noticed.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Ya the people who say you should open up are the ones you usually shouldn't open up to or at least that's what I've noticed.


Well, that defeats the purpose of them telling me to open up. >_< So confusing. lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, that defeats the purpose of them telling me to open up. >_< So confusing. lol


One baby step at a time. Say "Oh I don't really hang out with people" then later "Well I don't really have any friends" then do something that'll make them feel.... obligated (best word I can think of to use) to answer back like "It's kind of personal" "Are you sure" "Well, like I said it's personal but I have social anxiety" add a joke like "It basically means I'm afraid of people lol" (don't use that joke though. That one's really bad, I'm ashamed of myself for coming up with that) and blam-shiggity-blam, (hopefully) he understand and responds positivelty! :yay
-------------------------------------------------------
WHERE THE **** IS LA FAMILIA PELUCHE??????!!!!!!! I wanted to watch that today.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, that defeats the purpose of them telling me to open up. >_< So confusing. lol


Since when have people not been stupid and confusing?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> One baby step at a time. Say "Oh I don't really hang out with people" then later "Well I don't really have any friends" then do something that'll make them feel.... obligated (best word I can think of to use) to answer back like "It's kind of personal" "Are you sure" "Well, like I said it's personal but I have social anxiety" add a joke like "It basically means I'm afraid of people lol" (don't use that joke though. That one's really bad, I'm ashamed of myself for coming up with that) and blam-shiggity-blam, (hopefully) he understand and responds positivelty! :yay
> -------------------------------------------------------
> WHERE THE **** IS LA FAMILIA PELUCHE??????!!!!!!! I wanted to watch that today.


Ah, okay. Thanks for the advice.  I will definitely use that. I had a feeling it would be weird of me to come right out and say that I have no friends and SAD. Haha, I sure scared that guy off.



Monotony said:


> Since when have people not been stupid and confusing?


Yea, haha.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks for the advice.  I will definitely use that. I had a feeling it would be weird of me to come right out and say that I have no friends and SAD. Haha, I sure scared that guy off.


Ye ought to consider posting in the Relationship section lassy. Or are ye not comforteble with all the people reading it?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> *sigh* I went on a date with this one guy three times. When I got back from our third date a couple of nights ago, I texted him telling him that I have no friends and that I have SAD. He didn't ever text me back. He told me that I should open up and I did. I guess I should just never tell any guy that I have SAD. I'll just keep it to myself I guess. He was really nice, too.


I've found that even those that seem open and understanding about such situations (social anxiety and lack of friends) are ultimately unable to deal with it in most cases. A previous long term relationship and now someone I dated for 2 months ultimately broke up with me because of my social anxiety issues, though they were initially supportive. If it was going to be an issue at least he didn't drag it out for a while anyways then leave you :/


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

"Everybody wins" as a moral lesson doesn't apply to real life.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ye ought to consider posting in the Relationship section lassy. Or are ye not comforteble with all the people reading it?


lmao! I didn't think about posting it there. I guess I just love posting on this thread too much.



huh said:


> I've found that even those that seem open and understanding about such situations (social anxiety and lack of friends) are ultimately unable to deal with it in most cases. A previous long term relationship and now someone I dated for 2 months ultimately broke up with me because of my social anxiety issues, though they were initially supportive. If it was going to be an issue at least he didn't drag it out for a while anyways then leave you :/


Awww, I'm sorry to hear that. :squeeze That really sucks. =/ People really should be more understanding of SAD and stuff like that.

Now, that makes me wonder if I'll ever be able to stay in a relationship with a guy. I'm worried now that won't ever happen because of my SA issues. :afr


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

These forums are getting on my nerves ever since that mod policy change kerfuffle


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

well that's just bloody great; i took off my white gold ring and i managed to lose it under my bed, as i proceed to move my bed, i end up knocking a full pint of water all over the floor and onto my phone, the fun never stops :roll


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Time to play some bf3 and watch a movie!!! First time in months :yay


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Leave me alone and keep your lifejacket. I like drowning in my own thoughts, no matter how bad they are. I know i don't care that theres piranhas so leave before i pull you in with me.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

i dont know what i feel anymore. things are moving by. i am changing, what do i want i dont feel anything n e more. i know that i feel loneliness but i dont feel lonely? i think i feel apathy to lonliness? i dont understand my emotions.....


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

*yawn*I'm tired..........


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> *sigh* I went on a date with this one guy three times. When I got back from our third date a couple of nights ago, I texted him telling him that I have no friends and that I have SAD. He didn't ever text me back. He told me that I should open up and I did. I guess I should just never tell any guy that I have SAD. I'll just keep it to myself I guess. He was really nice, too.


Mental health issues scare people. I never told any of my exes. I just let them figure it out for themselves. What you have to do is hook them in first. Once the love feelings/infatuation starts then little by little you can show your real self and all your weaknesses. It all comes out in the end.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Being hyper sensitive SUCKS......................


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Cake! Oh hell yeah.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I've always wanted to go paintballing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Soviet Russian joke about Capitalist America:

An American and a Soviet soldier kill each other and end up at the pearly gate at the same time. Peter says "Well, we have national division in hell as well, but you may choose where you'd like to go. There is an American hell and a Russian hell."
American: What's the difference?
Peter: Well, in the American hell you have to eat a shovel of s*** a day.
Russian: And in Russian hell?
Peter: Two shovels of s***.
American: I'll go to American hell.
Russian: Well, two shovels of s***, it's not nice, but I was a Russian alive
and I died a Russian and I'll go to Russian hell.
Millennia later, the same two soldiers end up doing sentry duty at the
checkpoint at the border between American and Russian hell at the same time.
Russian: Hi hi hi! How you doing! Long time no see!
American: Hey! How are you, you look good!
Russian: How is it over there in American hell?
American: Oh, one shovel of s*** a day, you get used to it. How about Russian hell?
Russian: Well, you know how it is, one day there's no s***, the next day no shovels. . .

http://www.marxmail.org/archives/Mar99/jokes.htm


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Where the hell did my iPod go?


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Many posters seem to enjoy racking up posting milestones, but I'm the opposite - I'm approaching 1000 posts with a certain sort of dread. Resisting the temptation to go on a deleting spree.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Somebody mentioned you...now I'm all sad and missing you. God damnit, brain.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Gym motivation dying a slow death, I really need more caffeine, a good pre workout supplement or some crystal meth from my chinese neighbors who I'm sure cook it. 

thought #2 is that people using instagram on everything is getting.. annoying.


----------



## m27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't eat the chocolate, don't eat the chocolate.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww, I'm sorry to hear that. :squeeze That really sucks. =/ People really should be more understanding of SAD and stuff like that.
> 
> Now, that makes me wonder if I'll ever be able to stay in a relationship with a guy. I'm worried now that won't ever happen because of my SA issues. :afr


Thanks. I wouldn't take too much out of what I say, I guess I'm just more depressed than usual lately. It's possible to stay in a relationship even when you have issues like SA or a lack of friends, it just makes things considerably more difficult and probably makes it less likely to work.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I wasn't the jealous type. That's going to be my undoing one of these days just you watch.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Mental health issues scare people. I never told any of my exes. I just let them figure it out for themselves. What you have to do is hook them in first. Once the love feelings/infatuation starts then little by little you can show your real self and all your weaknesses. It all comes out in the end.


Well, damn. I knew I scared him off. lol I should have just waited to tell him about that. I should have known better. >_< I'm not good at this type of stuff. I even opened up to him and told him how much I hated my dad and that he tried to choke my sister one time. Obviously, he didn't care enough about me.



huh said:


> Thanks. I wouldn't take too much out of what I say, I guess I'm just more depressed than usual lately. It's possible to stay in a relationship even when you have issues like SA or a lack of friends, it just makes things considerably more difficult and probably makes it less likely to work.


That's okay. I'm really gullible, so I take things that people say literally.  I hope things work out for you. =/ How is it going with the dating by the way?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Every time I go to use the garbage chute in my building I despair at humanity.

Also, I think my apartment is going to smell of TCP forever.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Today,I'm gonna start a fire underwater.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm gonna need more whiskey. 

Also, that was my last clean shave for the next 3 months at the very least


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Right before I went outside earlier today, I had a sneeze trying to come out and it took forever for it to come out. I could still feel it trying to come out for like 20 minutes.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ lol that remind me when I did that in class......my teacher eventually asked me if I was alright. So embarrassing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Nothing like interrupting the entire class by sneezing really loudly 5 times in a row :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ^ lol that remind me when I did that in class......my teacher eventually asked me if I was alright. So embarrassing


Awww. :b That's why I try to hold my sneezes in as much as I can when I'm in school.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I lost something and I can't find it, stupid.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Speaking of sneezing in class, I once had a nosebleed in the middle of class it was horribly embarasing


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

My mom dragged me to church today against my wishes. Was forced to read the bible and low and behold there was a verse that mentioned *UNICORNS*! ahahahah My life is complete !! x] After reading the bible and going to church, boy do I feel much more smarter!!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Speaking of sneezing in class, I once had a nosebleed in the middle of class it was horribly embarasing


That happened to me in middle school in 8th grade. :um

My teacher told this girl in class to take me to the bathroom. I don't know why. lol That also reminds me of a time in 8th grade in my Art class when I choked on some air. I don't know how that happened but it scared me to death.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> That happened to me in middle school in 8th grade. :um
> 
> My teacher told this girl in class to take me to the bathroom. I don't know why. lol That also reminds me of a time in 8th grade in my Art class when I choked on some air. I don't know how that happened but it scared me to death.


Oh yea that's happened to me when I swallow air by accident and cant breath for a few seconds lol sudden bodily malfunctions are common to me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Oh yea that's happened to me when I swallow air by accident and cant breath for a few seconds lol sudden bodily malfunctions are common to me


Awww. :rub


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fezzes are cool.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Tommy Cooper knew how to wear one


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I lost something and I can't find it, stupid.


I am just like the weirdest and creepiest little **** in the whole wide world. Ever since I guessed the color of your socks, I think to myself "He wears black socks" every time I see your name. I have no idea why. :um

I bet I can guess your sock length too. Either ankle, or no show. I'm going with ankle.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^:teeth


 :um :lol

Shouldn't you be sleeping if your so tired :sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ shouldn't you be hiding if your such a stalker?? :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ shouldn't you be hiding if your such a stalker?? :sus


Stalker :um I have no Idea what your talking about *innocent whistling* :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hide your kids hide your wife.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Hide your kids hide your wife.


Hide *yo* kids, hide *yo* wife.

You gotta throw some ghetto in there. Oh honey I could teach you things that come from being surrounded by girls who ironically say that the girls from the other schools "be all ghetto."


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Tommy Cooper knew how to wear one


I agree :yes

My uncle was watching his show when he collapsed and died on live TV


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Guys guys look at the art I bought!










It's pebbles! I hung it in my bathroom. It makes me happy every time I pee.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I definitely see something in her that I like.
I'm hoping she feels the same way.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Why does my family care about me? I have nothing to offer them. I'm just a burden







I'm still costing money and time, and don't offer much, if anything.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> That's okay. I'm really gullible, so I take things that people say literally.  I hope things work out for you. =/ How is it going with the dating by the way?


Not so well :blank I'm too depressed to look for someone else at the moment. I'm not sure why I keep doing this to myself.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

My hair is so thick I just broke my brush lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Gosh darn I wish there was an 18+ group for people who were 18-. Do the people in charge here seriously not know that teenagers talk about sex? It's probably a pedophile thing, ain't nobody want them around.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Gosh darn I wish there was an 18+ group for people who were 18-. Do the people in charge here seriously not know that teenagers talk about sex? It's probably a pedophile thing, ain't nobody want them around.


Whippersnappers these days and their sex talk >.>

On that note, anyone else find it funny how older people who complain about our generation having sex and what not at a young age when the majority of women from their generation where married with kids before they were 18.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a crush on way too many girls on this site.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I really, really want Chinese food right now.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn my psych group that never does anything for our projects. 
I want to sleep. But no, I've got to stay up because they're lazy kunts.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

c'mon utorrent, I need my walking dead fix. waaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So many requests to join the 18+ forum today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You don't need to feel so insecure, I really like you. :squeeze


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Blah. I don't want to feel anymore. Seriously, someone cut my hands off...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I forgot just how much I enjoyed The College Dropout, seriously makes me lol listening from first to final track, great story telling.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Whats my mom doing right now... hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

My nemesis has been banned, and I feel slightly...


Empty inside..


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

^He's a fake owl.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Watching man vs food has made me split minded. 1 - god I want to try the food. 2 - god, what a lot of food for one nation while millions go starving.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Winter can suck my jingle bells.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw two cows "going at it" in a field today 

uke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should of went to bed earlier. :yawn



Brasilia said:


> I saw two cows "going at it" in a field today
> 
> uke


:blank


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I should of went to bed earlier. :yawn
> 
> :blank


Did you know Margaret Thatcher used to only sleep for 3 hours?
...and did you know that cows only need a 3 hour sleep?

Connection right thurrr


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I Facebook-stalked another bully, and there's a picture of him in my city. Why are all these jerks coming to my city? I don't know if he lives here or was just visiting, but I might be able to triangulate the location of him or his stupid friends using that picture and use it for revenge purposes. Or I could do something productive. Either way.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm kinda confused right now.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

There is no worse place to have a massive zit than on the tip of your elbow >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> There is no worse place to have a massive zit than on the tip of your elbow >.>


Side of your nose :mum


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> Not so well :blank I'm too depressed to look for someone else at the moment. I'm not sure why I keep doing this to myself.


:squeeze I probably shouldn't have brought that up.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

balls.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw shucks. To the people who caused the SAS Awards thread close.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, this sucks :?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> My nemesis has been banned, and I feel slightly...
> 
> Empty inside..


It's only temporary though. I'm sure he will be harassing other posters again once the ban is over.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^^This might be a really dumb question but are you alright???? Cause I'm hoping your just saying goodbye to the meds I really am. please please don't take those!! :c


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Bye


hey man, you alright? I really hope that doesn't mean what I think it does...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I need to practice defending against knife attacks but I've got no one to practice with because I'm a loser. :sigh


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Bye


Bye to what? I hope its not what I think, you alright man?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Because I really cant think of anything to say I'm just going to echo these two. :um


fallen18 said:


> ^^This might be a really dumb question but are you alright???? Cause I'm hoping your just saying goodbye to the meds I really am. please please don't take those!! :c





Twelve Keyz said:


> hey man, you alright? I really hope that doesn't mean what I think it does...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> This is stupid. I am sorry for posting this garbage..


Aw that's alright brother, we all feel down at times :rub So long as you feel better about it then that's all that matters.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ hoping you get the help you need *virtual hugs if okay* we all support you! And we'll be waiting back here until you get better  stay strong.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder where those three puppies are. Maybe dead. They were unwashed so no one cared about them. I wonder what Holly's doing. I'd like to think she'd taken them home cause she's that kind of person. Or maybe she's just a pretending ****. I really hope not.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

And they got the awards thread locked.

What a bunch of lame, boring, whiny people. Remind me not to invite you to my birthday party.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> :squeeze I probably shouldn't have brought that up.


No worries, I'll get over it soon enough. Just need some pie to cheer me up.  But I'll probably just settle for whatever the CVS across the street happens to have in stock. Another instant oatmeal thanksgiving...yay!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Someone endorsed me on Linkedin for my QuarkXPress skills.

But I have never even used Quark. 

Also...QUARK?!?!?!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man... whuz... whuz going on? I was feeling happy yesterday. I was feeling happy earlier today. I don't feel right right now. I feel weird. Sad. Listless. Gosh darn you teenage angst and your mood swings.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> No worries, I'll get over it soon enough. Just need some pie to cheer me up.  But I'll probably just settle for whatever the CVS across the street happens to have in stock. Another instant oatmeal thanksgiving...yay!


Here's a virtual pie. :yay I don't know if that would help much.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love seeing girls photos where half face is cut out of shot but somehow all their cleavage is in frame.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Missed a week of school. Have a test tomorrow on something I have no clue how to do.
Debating on whether I should go at all :roll


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn, I should've been paying attention in class. How do you factor n^2-100?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Damn, I should've been paying attention in class. How do you factor n^2-100?


(n+10)(n-10)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> (n+10)(n-10)


Aw shucks, thank ye Cam. I wasn't expecting anyone to answer. This has made my homework considerably easier.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Please don't ban me for this, I am very sorry, I deleted my posts which showed bottles of meds ect. I just need help and am going to try to get it now.


Please go to the hospital ASAP, or call someone if this is really serious. From the posts I've seen from you on this forum you're an very intelligent, friendly, and interesting person. I enjoy the interesting thread topics you post regularly xD. Suicide is not the answer. Don't let the SA win, you seem like a good guy who should have a lot to live for. Hang in there, JC.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> And they got the awards thread locked.
> 
> What a bunch of lame, boring, whiny people. Remind me not to invite you to my birthday party.


I can see why it would. People don't like feeling left out.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I can see why it would. People don't like feeling left out.


Why don't they just close the SAS crush thread while they're at it?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why don't they just close the SAS crush thread while they're at it?


I must be one of those sensitive ones then. I ignore those threads anyways .


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

The content usually isn't the issue. It's the amount of negative attention it receives.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just went to see Skyfall. Great movie. One of the best Bond movies.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> And they got the awards thread locked.
> 
> What a bunch of lame, boring, whiny people. Remind me not to invite you to my birthday party.


Well don't tell me you're surprised it got locked, that thread was made to be locked for more reasons than i care to point out. Can you not comprehend why that is or do you just not care?

I can't decide if some of you are still resentful over the lack of recognition you received in school or you've become popular here to the point where normal recognition such as profile messages, private messages and quotes doesn't satisfy you anymore. I suggest you all draw, color and cut out personalized award ribbons and mail them to each other. :yes

I was late to the party but i just feel like replying to this:



SoWrongItsRight said:


> I don't blame you. You can't have any fun on this site without someone getting pissed. I swear some people want to stay depressed by the way they act. I'm debating on if I even want to stay on this forum or not. I'm tired of the nonsense.


No, you can have all the fun your fun-filled heart desires, just not when it's at the expense of other people in this forum. Do you care if someone who doesn't post enough to be part of the cool crew here feels sad and cries over your wonderful idea of a fun thread? if that thread being locked was the main reason you're considering leaving this forum then by all means consider it a little longer, dear.
*
Like i said, that thread had no effect on me but i have enough common sense to realize that the people it would effect are the ones not willing to let their voices be heard, hence my participation in the whole thing. *


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Why wasn't I invited to be a part of the cool crew?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel like making brownies for a large group of people, and I don't know why. :con


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> This is stupid. I am sorry for posting this garbage..
> 
> I need help. Serious suicide intervention. I have the means. but not the guts. I'm lost. devoid of any thoughts or emotions right now. Aside from escaping this reality. I am thinking about going to the hospital.


I love your posts about all of those interesting news stories and all. Don't give up and get help. Go to the hospital. Hopefully they can help you.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

"This thread makes me feel left out..."










LOL jk_ I'm_ not an awkward b******


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

wat gan ons doen met amerika..........


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Buying a block of raw sweet pastry and eating it was not a good idea, but I can see myself doing it again soon.



Brasilia said:


> "This thread makes me feel left out..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm happy that you finally found a place you feel cool, but come on.. "i'm not an awkward" - have you forgot the name of the site you login to everyday?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

bip bip bip bip


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> bip bip bip bip


blip

Funny that you show up, I just remembered I was going to mention your name in that wards thread.

you sir are hilarious, and I very much enjoy reading your posts. /thought


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

On SAS before 6am.

Why why am I awake let alone here.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Elad said:


> blip
> 
> Funny that you show up, I just remembered I was going to mention your name in that wards thread.
> 
> you sir are hilarious, and I very much enjoy reading your posts. /thought


 Bip bop. I think that thread got locked, but thanks anyway. I enjoy reading my posts, too. I mean--your posts.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Hooray for coffee!

I've been up so long, it feels like I'm high xD


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

This snare is so hot


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> This snare is so hot


what song?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> what song?


http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/wiz-khalifa-gone-song.1081378.html


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/wiz-khalifa-gone-song.1081378.html


true, it's pretty crisp. Tminus still got the nicest drums tho (imo) :yes


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> true. It's pretty crisp. Tminus still got the nicest drums tho (imo) :yes


Err, that was a hi-hat lol


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry everyone for the posts I made yesterday. Went to the hospital and stayed overnight. Feeling much better today.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> Err, that was a hi-hat lol


oh, you dun goofed lol 
j/k. yeah the snare doesn't stand out as much in that song, haha.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Sorry everyone for the posts I made yesterday. Went to the hospital and stayed overnight. Feeling much better today.


Is good to hear you're feeling better. :yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Yaaay the Uniqlo order came today! :yay

Also

That awkward moment when you have no clothes on and the fedex guy knocks, and the accompanying mad dash to find something to throw on before answering the door. :roll


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not giving up on you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Elad said:


> I'm happy that you finally found a place you feel cool, but come on.. "i'm not an awkward" - have you forgot the name of the site you login to everyday?


hahahahahahahahaha I don't feel "cool" on this site, I do however enjoy the company of the many pleasant members we have here (with the exception of a few), wouldn't you agree?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just noticed that my mom says she doesn't like Mr. Goodbars because of all the nuts in it, yet she eats peanut M&Ms.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Apparently people are right, I raised a bad-*** rabbit back in the day


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I skipped a test this morning in a class I'm already failing and I don't even care. I'm loving my complete and total indifference, makes school feel easier.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Trolling is fun, but I'm not very good at making my trolling obvious. So I'll have to refrain. :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I just noticed that my mom says she doesn't like Mr. Goodbars because of all the nuts in it, yet she eats *peanut M&Ms. *


:mum I need to go to the dollar store tomorrow


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I feel like making brownies for a large group of people, and I don't know why. :con


What a coincidence, just the other day I _really_ wanted some brownies. It's been ****ing forever since I've had them. You should make some and give them to me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :mum I need to go to the dollar store tomorrow


lol :>

But then again, I don't like the peanut M&Ms. :b I'm weird. I used to eat them a long time ago.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I stupidly took a benzo today after a few weeks of not taking any. The clear headed feeling I have had for weeks is all gone, replaced by fogginess and apathy. I should go workout or something. Want to feel more awake.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Trolling is fun, but I'm not very good at making my trolling obvious. So I'll have to refrain. :mum


Uh oh... I've got mods circling my profile now..... so let me just clarify that the trolling I'm talking about was like 2 or 3 posts from a while ago, and was not intended as trolling but just as a joke but people didn't know it was a joke but I then revealed it to be a joke so that there was no confusion. Please don't kill me, big mod man! :cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> lol :>
> 
> But then again, I don't like the peanut M&Ms. :b I'm weird. I used to eat them a long time ago.


I hate peanuts but love those M&M's for some reason.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You know what we really need? Soup.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I hate peanuts but love those M&M's for some reason.


Haha.  I love peanuts and I don't like those M&Ms.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

When life gives you lemons make beef stew xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> When life gives you lemons make beef stew xD


And how do you do that with lemons? :b


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> And how do you do that with lemons? :b


Hmm, you got me there :stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Hmm, you got me there :stu


Maybe they're magical lemons. :idea


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah, shheeeit. A month before the world supposedly ends. Dis gon be good. opcorn


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why does the house smell like fermenting beer?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Ah, shheeeit. A month before the world supposedly ends. *Dis gon be good.* opcorn


I'm expecting a GIF illustrating that phrase :bat


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Maybe they're magical lemons. :idea


Then I can sell these magical lemons to some kid named jack in exchange for his cow


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I'm expecting a GIF illustrating that phrase :bat


Well we mustn't dissapoint the GIF king.








Forgive her ignorance your highness. :nw


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well we mustn't dissapoint the GIF king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ how is he doing that?!

LOL - I was on about the notorious...









But you get a B+ for effort


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well we mustn't dissapoint the GIF king.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sowwy. :cry I don't know how to post a GIF.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I sowwy. :cry I don't know how to post a GIF.


just like a picture :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> just like a picture :um












Silly me.

Thanks.  lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nevermind0 said:


> Well don't tell me you're surprised it got locked, that thread was made to be locked for more reasons than i care to point out. Can you not comprehend why that is or do you just not care?
> 
> I can't decide if some of you are still resentful over the lack of recognition you received in school or you've become popular here to the point where normal recognition such as profile messages, private messages and quotes doesn't satisfy you anymore. I suggest you all draw, color and cut out personalized award ribbons and mail them to each other. :yes
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone sees my side. Some people don't realize that here there's sensitive people here and people that have a strong feeling of being left out. Maybe some are just insensitive here I dunno or just will never see the other side of the feeling. I'm not saying this to ruin the fun btw just saying maybe watch out. Maybe you can do it on other forums but not here and if you want to do it then go to another forum. Not everyone can be part of the popular crowd.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I'm glad someone sees my side. Some people don't realize that here there's sensitive people here and people that have a strong feeling of being left out. Maybe some are just insensitive here I dunno or just will never see the other side of the feeling. I'm not saying this to ruin the fun btw just saying maybe watch out. Maybe you can do it on other forums but not here and if you want to do it then go to another forum. Not everyone can be part of the popular crowd.


I for one am so over that thread, but I think it's unfortunate people are using their "over-sensitivity" and social anxiety as a reason to have their way. People should remember that they are on this site to overcome SA, not to wallow in self-pity. I'm not the "popular" one in real life or on the internet, I don't aspire to be, would rather be in the background  like most people here, but that thread aimed to make people feel good about themselves, not to leave people out. If people _did_ feel left out, that is a flaw they must change in themselves and quite frankly nobody's fault but their own.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I for one am so over that thread, but I think it's unfortunate people are using their "over-sensitivity" and social anxiety as a reason to have their way. People should remember that they are on this site to overcome SA, not to wallow in self-pity. I'm not the "popular" one in real life or on the internet, I don't aspire to be, would rather be in the background  like most people here, but that thread aimed to make people feel good about themselves, not to leave people out. If people _did_ feel left out, that is a flaw they must change in themselves and quite frankly nobody's fault but their own.


Well I mean look what site you are on a lot of sensitive people...and yes unfortunately I am one of them and it sucks I dunno how to stop it and feel numb..unless I'm on a bunch of drugs. Lol there's a looot of people that self pity on here it is depressing I agree with that but where else are they gonna vent. I have alllways felt the feeling of being left out and I don't know how to make it go away...I just ignore threads like that so meh. I know I will probably never get my named called there anyways. I do like being in the background too but it's like I still feel the feeling of being left out. And no not looking for any sympathy either. I actually think it's good to care about people's feelings just it gets in the way sometimes where I hate it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Well I mean look what site you are on a lot of sensitive people...and yes unfortunately I am one of them and it sucks I dunno how to stop it and feel numb..unless I'm on a bunch of drugs. Lol there's a looot of people that self pity on here it is depressing I agree with that but where else are they gonna vent. I have alllways felt the feeling of being left out and I don't know how to make it go away...I just ignore threads like that so meh. I know I will probably never get my named called there anyways. I do like being in the background too but it's like I still feel the feeling of being left out. And no not looking for any sympathy either. I actually think it's good to care about people's feelings just it gets in the way sometimes where I hate it.











^ That's because I respect you for being honest, very few people could do that in the thread itself without saying things that were unnecessary. It's all OK, I guess we're all going to have our ups and downs now and again.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> ^ That's because I respect you for being honest, very few people could do that in the thread itself without saying things that were unnecessary. It's all OK, I guess we're all going to have our ups and downs now and again.


I like to think I'm reasonable and can try to see sides from every angle and think and figure out stuff. If only if I'm not really offended or it's just so personal.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

TBH, I feel more left out in not having a huge friends list or daily wall posts than not being mentioned in the awards thread. I know it's silly, but it just reminds me of how much I suck at making new friends and then, maintaining them, all for an unconscious fear of rejection or ridicule, because deep down, I hate myself and think I'm unlikable. This is something I know will not get better with time and I'll always have that shield that either prevents the initiation of a friendship, or to the few who attempt, immediately shuts them out.

Everyone has different reasons for SA, some more significant than others. And to those who aren't absolutely crippled, they might as well be perfectly normal because they will never understand the sensitivity that the more severe sufferers face. But I stand by my original point that a line needs to be drawn in negotiating members' sensitivities and freedom of speech. It seems ridiculous that the awards thread was closed as it was completely in the name of 'fun' for some familiar members and recognition meant absolutely nothing. For those offended, sometimes it's better to look the other way. IMO.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Whatever I guess I see the truth.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

She sits on a window sill, Looking down it's quite a thrill.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Yeah, I just was annoyed it was closed. The few who didn't like it had to spoil it for all those who did. I don't get daily wall posts or PMs, I go weeks and weeks without any of those, I'm not in the "SAS cool crowd" (as if that even exists), but it was fun. But w/e, people are gonna be divided and spoil it for everyone else.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^Yeah, I just was annoyed it was closed. The few who didn't like it had to spoil it for all those who did. I don't get daily wall posts or PMs, I go weeks and weeks without any of those, I'm not in the "SAS cool crowd" (as if that even exists), but it was fun. But w/e, people are gonna be divided and spoil it for everyone else.


 Well excuse me for sharing my honest opinion I would have seriously believed you all would moved on by now


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Well excuse me for sharing my honest opinion I would have seriously believed you all would moved on by now


I wasn't responding to you I was responding to whattothink, I'm sorry for being ambiguous about that I just saw his post and went straight to quick reply without checking how many posts were in between.

I was moved on, but somebody else mentioned it to me, I came onto here, saw it mentioned, and shared my thoughts again. I have nothing going on in my real life so yes I get overly annoyed by things on here.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Barette said:


> I wasn't responding to you I was responding to whattothink, I'm sorry for being ambiguous about that I just saw his post and went straight to quick reply without checking how many posts were in between.
> 
> I was moved on, but somebody else mentioned it to me, I came onto here, saw it mentioned, and shared my thoughts again. I have nothing going on in my real life so yes I get overly annoyed by things on here.


 whatever.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just walked outside for the first time today. ****, that's a lot of fog. You could stick your tongue out and drink it in, lol.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

That awkward moment when you think all your roommates have left for Thanksgiving break and sing super loud and let farts go willy nilly, but come to see their toothbrush is still here, meaning, they might be.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

My cat keeps eating the Christmas tree. Stop it cat.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't click


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> Don't click


I clicked it. I was expecting something worse but it was still unpleasant nonetheless.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I just realized the only scenario I'd ever become a serial killer. If I were schizophrenic. I just listened to a simulation of the kind of voices schizophrenics frequently hear, and I think I'd be driven into insanity, suicide, or murder in a short amount of time :afr Worst mental disease, bar none..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why does my room smell like beer everyday in the wee hours of the night?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

November ;_;
My hands are freezing, nose is running and the darkness... Don't start me on the sun slowly fading.
*rants for 2 more hours*
Sigh... November...


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can stay alive any longer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It won't help...but it'll distract me


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

chaka khan!!!!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> November ;_;
> My hands are freezing, nose is running and the darkness... Don't start me on the sun slowly fading.
> *rants for 2 more hours*
> Sigh... November...


And it's only November, worse months are ahead of us :/


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Everything's slipping slipping slipping away...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a lot of people that I like that don't get on here as much or post really at all. It makes me sad.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man I am just some hungry. I want to go back to that taco place and get me four tacos with carne asada with some horchata and those fries that come with the fish. I don't want to fish though. I just want to fries. I wonder if I can order the fries without the fish.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm making chicken cordon bleu tonight, with genoa salami substituting for the ham.

I hope it turns out as awesome as it sounds in my head


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mutant rats in England? Sounds like a Stephen King movie.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I am just like the weirdest and creepiest little **** in the whole wide world. Ever since I guessed the color of your socks, I think to myself "He wears black socks" every time I see your name. I have no idea why. :um
> 
> I bet I can guess your sock length too. Either ankle, or no show. I'm going with ankle.


I hate ankle socks, they feel weird. Weird fact: I wear my socks inside-out lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I hate ankle socks, they feel weird. Weird fact: I wear my socks inside-out lol


What? But then it'll look and feel weird. If I ever saw you wearing inside-out socks I would knock you over and put them on correctly lest my OCD-ness for doing things correctly drives me crazy. It makes me uncomfortable just thinking about someone doing that. Like willingly wearing your shirt backwards.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What? But then it'll look and feel weird. If I ever saw you wearing inside-out socks I would knock you over and put them on correctly lest my OCD-ness for doing things correctly drives me crazy. It makes me uncomfortable just thinking about someone doing that. Like willingly wearing your shirt backwards.


Well, in that case....I'm going to start wearing my socks inside out.  Just kidding.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What? But then it'll look and feel weird. If I ever saw you wearing inside-out socks I would knock you over and put them on correctly lest my OCD-ness for doing things correctly drives me crazy. It makes me uncomfortable just thinking about someone doing that. Like willingly wearing your shirt backwards.


I do it because the seam that goes along the top feels weird on my toes. I guess I'm crazy xD


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I do it because the seam that goes along the top feels weird on my toes. I guess I'm crazy xD


I guess the only good thing about that is that you don't get a random piece of string stuck between your toes and have to be like that the whole day.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to stay strong and keep fighting.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

mdiada said:


> chaka khan!!!!


You have my utmost respect


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Down with TV; bring back fire-places.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I'm making chicken cordon bleu tonight, with genoa salami substituting for the ham.
> 
> I hope it turns out as awesome as it sounds in my head


It will. My grandmother used to make it like that. Plus, anything with salami will taste great.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh jesus I never should have started looking up black friday deals. I have a feeling my bank account is about to get raped.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Stupid Charlie Brown and your ****ing Thanksgiving 1-hour special. I WANTED TO WATCH THE MIDDLE!


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Marco Reus and Mario Gotze, absolute dream team!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"So, what do you want to do while we wait? Play some checkers?"
"What's checkers?"
"It's a game we play in Kansas."
"... What's Kansas?"


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm sleepy yet can't seem to pry myself off of the computer. Help!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Why does every opera singer on every talent show sing "Nessun Dorma"? for realz, let's hear some La donna e mobile or Carmen habanera peoples.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

vanishingpt said:


> Marco Reus and Mario Gotze, absolute dream team!


I agree, amazing and the best is yet to come. Superstars of the near future.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What is that Parlotones guy doing in 7delaan!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Thinking of giving this place a second chance. I feel this is the only place I can vent out all my frustrations sometimes. :bah


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

gota stop arguing with idiots. its wasting time.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know why I feel so irritated right now. God, I want to punch something so badly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd like to be disrespectful at this very moment


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/mexicos-president-tries-change-countrys-name-162711977.html
The comments here. I don't know whether to cry or scream in frustration. I'll do both.
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

why am i not studying??? :'(


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't wait to double-space all of these paragraphs.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

The new recruits should not join Commander B's army!

What are they thinking!!!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My sister's friends are over and her friend's boyfriend reminds me so much of myself that it's tripping me out.

Everyone is getting on him hardcore for being quiet, I am getting bad secondhand embarrassment. My sister asked him why he is being so awkward, so I just said "don't worry man, I am pretty awkward too."


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My dogs squeak toy just squeaked twice, but he's locked in his crate and my house is empty...... wtf.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> My dogs squeak toy just squeaked twice, but he's locked in his crate and my house is empty...... wtf.


It's a ghost. :afr Maybe the ghost wants some Thanksgiving food.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I had friends. That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its time for another keystyle!...2003 sh*t...taking yall back...watch me

yo i murder beats, i heard you sweet
the lyrics cold but the verse is heat
i hurt the meek, im from the old days
the flows great, dope lines on the whole page
i aint wearing them gold chains
but im unique like a snow flake
you can die with your biggest fear
im still the king of the hill im the sickest here


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It's a ghost. :afr Maybe the ghost wants some Thanksgiving food.


Lol, right? I'm kinda scared to go downstairs >.>


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I suspect there might be more than one spy for that commander...........


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Ah, Smiths and alcohol! This is a good combo.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Lol, right? I'm kinda scared to go downstairs >.>


Don't worry, I'm sure you can knock out anything with your big strong muscles XD

I need to... I need to stop...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Lol, right? I'm kinda scared to go downstairs >.>


Just be careful. Don't panic. :um Everything is going to be fine. Leave some food out and maybe the ghost won't bother you. It'll all be okay. :yay


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

what game should I buy. What game should I buy. Xbox. Best answer 10 pts.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> what game should I buy. What game should I buy. Xbox. Best answer 10 pts.


"hmm i dont know sorry "
^^ I hate those people. Don't answer the ****ing question if you don't know.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Just be careful. Don't panic. :um Everything is going to be fine. Leave some food out and maybe the ghost won't bother you. It'll all be okay. :yay


I (life) will give death some lemons, so they can make some beef stew xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I (life) will give death some lemons, so they can make some beef stew xD


Haha. :rofl


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> "hmm i dont know sorry "
> ^^ I hate those people. Don't answer the ****ing question if you don't know.


lol for real. I sometimes insult them in the additional details section, call them hoe, etc.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> what game should I buy. What game should I buy. Xbox. Best answer 10 pts.


this ****


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> lol for real. Sometimes I insult them in the additional details section. "You hoe. You didn't answer the question. Thumbs down." But then my question gets deleted :con


I hate it when you're asking something like say, how to fix something on the computer and you say "Please don't say to reboot it" because you want to see if there's something else you can do, and they say it out of spite. I just wanna punch the screen so hard my fist travels through the internet and comes out their screen and hits them hard in the head.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I hate it when you're asking something like say, how to fix something on the computer and you say "Please don't say to reboot it" because you want to see if there's something else you can do, and they say it out of spite. I just wanna punch the screen so hard my fist travels through the internet and comes out their screen and hits them hard in the head.


yeah, or they'll give answers like "get a new computer." FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-- :bash. But I do troll there sometimes.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Twelve Keyz said:


> what game should I buy. What game should I buy. Xbox. Best answer 10 pts.


Too bad Sim Ant doesn't work on Xbox. Or anything, really.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yahoo answers, lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Today, when I went to the table with my food to eat my dad said that I eat like a bird. At least I don't eat like a dog.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

When will my miserable existence be over


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow that PS3 bundle deal on amazon went FAST. A minute later and I probably wouldn't have gotten it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> When will my miserable existence be over


:squeeze


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Just came back from one of the most amazing nights EVER!
I saw Jason Mraz live, my most favourite singer, I sang all of his songs along amidst of the non diehards. It felt awesome! I waved at him as a crazy fangirl and he waved back.... Teeeeeheeeeee!!! :3
Oh, and his voice..
Bought two shirts as well, gonna wear the green one tomorrow! Omg! *bounces* I haven't slept for 20 hours now... Feel like I took acid XD


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I just read this post back and it's depressing, so here's a picture of a kitty:


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

There's nothing hotter than a cute guy who normally speaks with a Mexican accent suddenly saying, "Well frankly I don't care" in a perfect American accent.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I'm a fool.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

What am I supposed to do now? I have nothing. I've lost all that matters to me. All this other **** is completely irrelevant. How do I replace this?

The thing is, I already know I'm not going to be able to go back to how it was before. I knew the situation was ****ty when I was in it. Now it looks like hell.

I wish I didn't let go so easily. I wish I didn't do what I did. I'm not going to get over this. 


...It was on backwards again too. I don't believe in other wordly type ****, but I'm starting to feel like this thing is cursed.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Why was unwaxed floss invented. 

Terrible product. Just terrible.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Craigslist personal section scares me. So many creeps and pervs on that section.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

vonem, why u kill spoderman :'(


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> There's nothing hotter than a cute guy who normally speaks with a Mexican accent suddenly saying, "Well frankly I don't care" in a perfect American accent.


Not sure what it is about latinos but there is something.

On a similar note: My nieces used to have a Mexican friend. When they were playing, he spoke excellent English. If he thought an adult could hear, it was, " No comprendo English".


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Why just why?


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I've been waiting to get in on this Oprah theme.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Went to my dad's friend's for thanksgiving yesterday and was less anxious than I thought I'd be. I was still quiet, of course, but don't think I came off as odd/weird/rude as usual. My dad told his friend about my SA ahead of time, so hopefully she warned her family too lol


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going hiking tomorrow with my only friend. Pomegranates are delicious.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ugh my back is sore. I hate having to dig goat ditches.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

9 weeks down, 11 to go.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> I've been waiting to get in on this Oprah theme.


Welcome to the fun side.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Welcome to the fun side.


 You never cease to amaze me with your talented GIF skills.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

this forum is getting weirder with each passing day.

Also, 159 days to go.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm afraid that the Oprah Attack Squad will overtake the forum.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Sometimes I feel old even though I'm only 21.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


>


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Oprah...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Oprah...


:lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I need to make one really good friend.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I'm afraid that the Oprah Attack Squad will overtake the forum.











Attack Oprah enthusiasts!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Attack Oprah enthusiasts!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

nomonomnom...making some chili in the slow cooker.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Page 3870 of the 'Random Thought Of The Day' thread is by far the best.

Good job everyone,
Proud of you


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Page 3870 of the 'Random Thought Of The Day' thread is by far the best.
> 
> Good job everyone,
> Proud of you


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Page 3870 of the 'Random Thought Of The Day' thread is by far the best.
> 
> Good job everyone,
> Proud of you


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

She would be proud of you all.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting new pajamas for Christmas. :yay


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

It's really awkward when I'm watching a movie with my family and a sex scene just pops up. Yeah........ :um I always feel like I should cover my eyes like I'm a five-year-old.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Man city out of the champions league, and most likely chelsea too...










-

also please start winning Newcastle, a draw in europa league..? so many feels. switching thoughts but still on sport, what the hell happens to all the tennis balls used in grand slams and tournaments, I always think to google it but never actually do. weird.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ever get your wires crossed with someone and only realise afterwards what they meant?

Well today i did; i IM'd my boss to tell him i was doing overtime tomorrow, he IM's me back saying 'yeah that's fine, are you going to the medal ceremony next week?'

I thought he was being smart (about me being so 'great' about doing overtime for the company) that i messaged him back with a sarcastic comment, something along the lines of 'oh ha ha, you're so funny, yeah sure i need a medal for it, etc, etc'

turns out there is a medal ceremony i have to attend, our CEO is coming next week and i was selected for the 'medal ceremony' (wtf????). only read the email later on. so i had to apologise to my boss. I am such a dumb ***. :bah


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It worked on my first try....!!!! :shock No more single entity relation limitations. The possibilities are limitless. LIMITLESS! Well...limitless as far as dynamic entity depth with arbitrary relations go. I'm such a computer nerd. I need to take a walk or something.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not here. This isn't happening.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No alarms and no surprises please.... Yeah I'm mental get used to it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Pecan pie... it's like a pile of congealed, gelatinous, sweet goo in every spoonful.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I can hardly speak I understand, why you cant rais youre voice to say


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think left headphone and right headphone wrestle/and or have wild sex when I'm not looking. They're always all tangled up >.>


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

How many job applications can I fill out in one company....I'm so lost.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Why does my heart, feel so bad?
Why Does my soul, feel so bad?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Elad said:


> Man city out of the champions league, and most likely chelsea too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchester United is going to win the Premier league and the UEFA Chaimpions league. Go Red Devils.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Manchester United is going to win the Premier league and the UEFA Chaimpions league. Go Red Devils.


Looking pretty good apart from defense and their injury record.. Kagawa out for another month, just need to hope Scholes and Giggs keep it together despite knocking on the door of 40.

I can't help but feel that Real/Barca would slice through the defense like butter, but they have look pretty vulnerable themselves.

viva la premier league.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It snowed tonight and looks so nice when everything is covered in it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Laundry and woodworking today.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

"I'm sorry, I forget that I only exist when you need something."


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

*must resist citing Wikipedia as source*


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Victory is mine! Sometimes I surprise myself.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

It's a sad moment when you're washing the dishes and a glass slips from your hand and breaks...

R.I.P. Mr. Glass, you're in the bin now.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

*blank*

Wait... Too tired to think?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Stop telling me my location does not exist when i am 100% positive i live at that very location.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sooo, on Dec 8 I will be meeting a fellow SAS member who flew half-way around the world to make that possible. No big deal...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just remembered the day before Thanksgiving, this woman in the store was walking around bare foot. :um She didn't have any shoes on.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I think left headphone and right headphone wrestle/and or have wild sex when I'm not looking. They're always all tangled up >.>


lmao....Yep, that explains it. What else could it be? :um They've got to be doing it. There's no other explanation for it. Those dirty headphones!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

If it weren't for my fast metabolism I'd be fat. Like _really_ fat. I need to exercise or something.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

GOT MY BACK TO THE PAST TELL IT BYE BYE

FACE TO THE FUTURE TELL IT HI HI

lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> GOT MY BACK TO THE PAST TELL IT BYE BYE
> 
> FACE TO THE FUTURE TELL IT HI HI
> 
> lol


Too shy shy, hush hush, eye to eye?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Sooo, on Dec 8 I will be meeting a fellow SAS member who flew half-way around the world to make that possible. No big deal...


Nice! I know how awesome it can be meeting SAS members from afar. Hope it goes well with you two.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

157 days to go.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

My Christmas tree makes me sad.....and it's not b/c it's ugly or anything but just b/c I remember so much depressing crap from around Christmas time the previous years. I suppose that makes me a Scrooge. Bah humbug!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

NEVER mix salsa and chips with pumpkin pie and ice cream


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ gah that does not sound like a good mix! your stomach must be hurting


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have problems,that make me awesome!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow really? 
I've been down this road enough times to know what is going on here.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Humanity has achieved so much and I feel like we're just throwing it all away.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*sigh* ...I always eat too much when I'm depressed and bored.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Horses.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

artynerd said:


> Work colleagues nicknamed me speedy gonzales x)
> 
> I take it as a compliment


Only if you stay off the amphetamine.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Nice! I know how awesome it can be meeting SAS members from afar. Hope it goes well with you two.


Thanks, it should be fun...once the shock and awkwardness wears off. :b We're close friends, so it should be nice.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I should stop smiling at people. Whoever said smiling is contagious was wrong.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

When I go for a walk in the morning, I feel obligated to say "good morning" to people who are walking the opposite direction. It's weird, because either one of us could say it and yet I feel bad if I'm "last" to say it, or like I somehow made things awkward if neither person says it, or if I say it.

The solution, of course, is to have walks in the evening when it would just be weird to greet people who happened to be walking around.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The more he talks the less I like him. I hope that astronaut guy gets the job instead. Surely we have some options.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I did not like the way the guy downstairs was staring at me. I'll never go downstairs on my own again.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Is today saturday or sunday?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Once you fall into the hole, it is nearly impossible to pull yourself back out of it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Back to routine. A run with the platoon, with weights, in 15 minutes. Boo!:roll


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> Back to routine. A run with the platoon, with weights, in 15 minutes. Boo!:roll


Glad to see you made it back.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Hiking a very steep trail is not a good idea when you haven't had much exercise lately. I somehow made it, though.


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

I wonder what everyone else looks like when they type.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The top hat needs to be back in style.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

fallen18 said:


>


I. LoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOve that movie!
The books were so funny too.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ I KNOWWWW it's amazing!!! I haven't got around to the comics but my friend said they where really good. Is it any different than the movie???


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Nope, it follows the movie pretty good. Or the movie follows the book really good I should say. There's a lot of extra stuff. Some of the fights are really changed though like with the twins and Ramona's female ex. ~There's something spicy about Stephen Stills~


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ^ Nope, it follows the movie pretty good. Or the movie follows the book really good I should say. There's a lot of extra stuff. Some of the fights are really changed though like with the twins and Ramona's female ex. ~There's something spicy about Stephen Stills~


Well than I think I'm going to try and read it eventually in my lifetime since the movie was super awesome!

Scott: Dude, the computer claims I have mail
Wallace: Whatever, Scott.
Scott: Dude, now I'm reading it! 'Dear Mr. Pilgrim, it has come to my attention that we will be fighting soon. My name is Matthew Patel and I'm a...hmm... This is... O_O
*scrolls through violent message about his future death*
Wallace: What?
Scott: This is...!!!
Wallace: What is it?!

Scott: boringggggggg. Deleteeeee


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Back to routine. A run with the platoon, with weights, in 15 minutes. Boo!:roll


Finally, it's over. And surprisingly, i've finished second.



Amocholes said:


> Glad to see you made it back.


Lol, our inept government didn't even let us invade gaza.:roll


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Even in my dreams I'm rejected. :sigh


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> Even in my dreams I'm rejected. :sigh


I actually had a very similar dream last night :?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cheers to the freakin weekend drink to that yeEaAh ohh let the Jameson sink in drink to that yeahhh don't let them *******s get you down, turn it around with a round. There's a party at the bar blah blah blahhhh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My dreams are getting increasingly weird and violent. Usually I never remember them, but lately they have been quite vivid and I remember a lot of it when I wake up. Strange.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Fap first, or workout first?

That is the question!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Well than I think I'm going to try and read it eventually in my lifetime since the movie was super awesome!
> 
> Scott: Dude, the computer claims I have mail
> Wallace: Whatever, Scott.
> ...


Well if you have no qualms about er... "procuring" it from the internet I could show you were you could get them. There are only like 7 books with like 150-250 pages with a little bit of text on most pages. Though seeing the movie first will kind of "ruin" the book a little bit because some things aren't a shock anymore and you've already heard some of the jokes.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ I read all my manga/comic books online lol as long as I don't have to download it from a sketchy site with some crazy virus I'm fine with it


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^Nah, it's a very trusted site. Though there are a lot of _pirates_ that hang around there. If you'd like I'd be more than happy to download them myself and then somehow send them to you. I was thinking about downloading them and reading them again and then watching the movie just yesterday.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

This morning for a few seconds I kept trying to look at those squigly floaters inside my eye yet they kept eluding me! :um


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Malek said:


> This morning for a few seconds I kept trying to look at those squigly floaters inside my eye yet they kept eluding me! :um


I remember being a kid and sitting in my parents room whilst looking out their window, then whenever those "floater things" would appear I would move them around so that they would slowly sink into the houses outside - I pretended to myself that it was money and I was being generous by dropping money into the neighbours houses...

...just thought I'd share that.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ^Nah, it's a very trusted site. Though there are a lot of _pirates_ that hang around there. If you'd like I'd be more than happy to download them myself and then somehow send them to you. I was thinking about downloading them and reading them again and then watching the movie just yesterday.


Haha aw thanks that's very nice of you  but I'd be fine with you just telling me the name of it b/c downloading & sending it to me sounds like it may take a while and I don't want to put you through a hassle. I just watched it a few days ago so I've been randomly thinking of quotes from it. Lol and It's always funny no matter how many time you watch it


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I just want to smash people's faces in they are disgusting.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Doing dips with a foldable chair ... Not one of my better ideas :/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I really should start shaving. This hair is getting annoying.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Doing dips with a foldable chair ... Not one of my better ideas :/


Lol!

I had a mishap yesterday where I forgot to put the rug underneath my dining room chair while doing dips.

The chair shot out from underneath my arms, and hilarity ensued. :teeth

Did you hyper extend anything?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was looking through the DVDs in the living room and saw that Disney movie Brave sitting on the table in there. I'm glad I looked through them because I wanted to see that movie.  I might watch it some time this week.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ aw I wanted to see that movie so bad!! With the Scottish princess and the bears  so cute


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ^ aw I wanted to see that movie so bad!! With the Scottish princess and the bears  so cute


Yea, I'll probably watch it this weekend. I've been wanting to see it for awhile. Disney movies are awesome. \(^_^)/


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

why do I sometimes spend effort trying to impress people I don't even like.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I'll probably watch it this weekend. I've been wanting to see it for awhile. Disney movies are awesome. \(^_^)/


:yay agreed! Who doesn't like Disney!?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :yay agreed! Who doesn't like Disney!?


*raises hand*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ha ha no Disneys the ****


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> :yay agreed! Who doesn't like Disney!?


:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drinking True Blue Blueberry juice straight out of the bottle awwww yeaaaah.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Lol!
> 
> I had a mishap yesterday where I forgot to put the rug underneath my dining room chair while doing dips.
> 
> ...


Nah, I was fine. Though the chair did propel forward and hit me in the back of the head and I landed on to the concrete floor in my basement which didn't feel all that great lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Polygon.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Halfway done with my homework, then realizing that it's not due until next week. -.-


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's such a crescendo of a high without ever getting too intense


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I was just sitting here, being depressed, just taking life too serious, in general...and then I hear my cat snoring.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

if everything was free life would be so much easier


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Took this right now.

Just 6 more hours in this open hummer.:roll

156 days to go.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Why did I ever stop playing that spit game where you see how long you can make it dangle and suck it back up, before you accidentally drip it?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I just have to stop smiling at people...jeez. I look so stupid when I do it.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally finished my History paper. :'D 

On a completely different note, I woke up last night feeling nauseous for some reason and it hasn't gone away yet. Gah, not today.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Did the old mods create a new forum or something?


Yeah, they did. Some wanted to continue there.

_______

Would I feel it if I stuck my hands in the fire? Other than a sharp sting and a strong smell, would I _feel_?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Go to work Perfy go to work go to work GO TO WORK.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I think chicks from Kelowna have a slight bit of retardation.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

How would Facebook know to "suggest a friend" who happens to be from SAS who I have added on Skype, but we have no mutual friends on Facebook and never have been on each others Facebook profiles? Creepy >.>

My Skype and Facebook aren't connected in any way either....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I finished my research paper last night and I go to school today finding out that it's not due until Wednesday.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bloop


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

In these tough economic times no one has enough to make three posts in this thread so quickly so I'm gonna conserve and do a few together.

One. OH MY GOD IT'S SNOWING!!! Pretty darn special if you're living in the mid Midwest.

Second. Me and a bus full of kids almost died about an hour ago. See I was on the bus ride home and you know the bus was just chugging along, ready to turn on this narrow street, like most buses do. When I see a gray car heading towards the turning thinamabopper and it's not stopping. The bus driver doesn't see this and continues turning in THAT DIRECTION!!! She sees the car at the last minute and turns outward and the car, like if nothing was happening just continues and turning at the last minute. That was close. Like _really_ close. So close I could see the drivers face of the other car and so close I swear I heard the other car scraping against the bus for the briefest of moments.

And this made me sad. Because of SA I was ready to die instead of saying something. That's it. I'd rather die than suffer a potentially embarrassing moment. Aren't I just pathetic?

Also, there's some sticky stuff on my pants. $10 to whoever can guess what it is.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Snow, hurry the **** up.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> How would Facebook know to "suggest a friend" who happens to be from SAS who I have added on Skype, but we have no mutual friends on Facebook and never have been on each others Facebook profiles? Creepy >.>
> 
> My Skype and Facebook aren't connected in any way either....


I had this happen too. Freaked me out. Almost like Facebook stalks everything else you're doing on the internet.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ FB _does_ stalk everything you do I had to do a project on that last year about the cons of FB. A lot of the times they have access to the previous sites you visited before you logged into your FB account.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I should not be getting winded that easily, I really need to work on cardio.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha...I'm such a failure. It's actually kinda amusing now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ^ FB _does_ stalk everything you do I had to do a project on that last year about the cons of FB. A lot of the times they have access to the previous sites you visited before you logged into your FB account.


Really? :afr Ah shheeeit.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Second. Me and a bus full of kids almost died about an hour ago. See I was on the bus ride home and you know the bus was just chugging along, ready to turn on this narrow street, like most buses do. When I see a gray car heading towards the turning thinamabopper and it's not stopping. The bus driver doesn't see this and continues turning in THAT DIRECTION!!! She sees the car at the last minute and turns outward and the car, like if nothing was happening just continues and turning at the last minute. That was close. Like _really_ close. So close I could see the drivers face of the other car and so close I swear I heard the other car scraping against the bus for the briefest of moments.
> 
> And this made me sad. Because of SA I was ready to die instead of saying something. That's it. I'd rather die than suffer a potentially embarrassing moment. Aren't I just pathetic?


Glad to hear you're okay!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Really? :afr Ah shheeeit.


That's what I found in books for my research paper so it must be true if it was published :stu pretty scary


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> That's what I found in books for my research paper so it must be true if it was published :stu pretty scary


That is insane in the membrane. D:


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ^ FB _does_ stalk everything you do I had to do a project on that last year about the cons of FB. A lot of the times they have access to the previous sites you visited before you logged into your FB account.


Facebook is going to turn evil and take over the world


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Facebook is going to turn evil and take over the world


That's how the world will end! :afr


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

What a horrible death :'c


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Facebook zombies? well were screwed then


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> In these tough economic times no one has enough to make three posts in this thread so quickly so I'm gonna conserve and do a few together.
> 
> One. OH MY GOD IT'S SNOWING!!! Pretty darn special if you're living in the mid Midwest.
> 
> ...










:hug <---sending the awkward hug if okay. Sorry that happened bus drivers really need to learn how to drive nowadays. And you are not pathetic at all plus you where probably just in shock from what was happening which is a pretty normal reaction. No need to be sad cheer up!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel like am finally able to sort through my mistakes and learn from them, and become a better man.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Facebook zombies? well were screwed then


Haha, Facebook zombies.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^shelby that reminds me I saw brave today!  tis a good movie


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Glad to hear you're okay!





fallen18 said:


> :hug <---sending the awkward hug if okay. Sorry that happened bus drivers really need to learn how to drive nowadays. And you are not pathetic at all plus you where probably just in shock from what was happening which is a pretty normal reaction. No need to be sad cheer up!


 Sa-weet I got my own fan club lol. I just need a few guys to join (yeah I'm talkin' 'bout _you_) and I'll be set.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> ^shelby that reminds me I saw brave today!  tis a good movie


Ah, that's awesome.  I'm going to watch it this weekend.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think your going to like it :yes I mean.....I cried at one point but that's just b/c I'm a wuss when it comes to Disney movies :teeth it's good though!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> I think your going to like it :yes I mean.....I cried at one point but that's just b/c I'm a wuss when it comes to Disney movies :teeth it's good though!


Awww. :> That doesn't make you a wuss. I think I cried at one point during that movie Up. xD


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ yes yes I remember crying a few times during that one too.....don't even get me started on the lion king:teeth oh Disney movies :> and your crazy ability to make me super happy one minute to sniffling into a pillow the next. <3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

O.0 crying girls? ohhh sheeeittt *runs*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Steve from Sex and the City is in that Liz & Dick movie? Why would you do this Steve?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Skim milk skim milk oh how I love you skim milk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> O.0 crying girls? ohhh sheeeittt *runs*


 Deal with it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I keep fantasizing about those guys for some reason. I really shouldn't fantasizing about them. It's not healthy. It's not good. _Definitely _not good. I need to stay away from them but I caaaaan't.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm addicted to Chips Ahoy cookies. I bought another pack of them today. I had six of them when I came home. I love them so much. opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm addicted to Chips Ahoy cookies. I bought another pack of them today. I had six of them when I came home. I love them so much. opcornopcornopcorn


Why do you and fallen have so much junk food :um I want some damn cookies already but I don't have any... I'm going to go make jello because you now >.<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Why do you and fallen have so much junk food :um I want some damn cookies already but I don't have any... I'm going to go make jello because you now >.<


lol....I'm sorry. I should mail some to you but they would be bad by the time you got them. That reminds me, my mom had to take some chocolate covered cherries back to the store tonight because they were old. She showed them to me and they were all mushy. uke


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm addicted to Chips Ahoy cookies. I bought another pack of them today. I had six of them when I came home. I love them so much. opcornopcornopcorn


 6 packs? Chingado! Aren't you worried about cavities or that ****? I've been eating too many sugary things and I swear that while I was in class, I felt my teeth dissolving.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> 6 packs? Chingado! Aren't you worried about cavities or that ****? I've been eating too many sugary things and I swear that while I was in class, I felt my teeth dissolving.


Oops, I meant six cookies. Not six packs. xD Holy ****, I'd be fat. lol Oh noes! D: That's not good muchacho.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oops, I meant six cookies. Not six packs. xD Holy ****, I'd be fat. lol Oh noes! D: That's not good muchacho.


Oh... thanks for making me feel like a slob. I used to eat like 10 when I was younger


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> 6 packs? Chingado! Aren't you worried about cavities or that ****? I've been eating too many sugary things and I swear that while I was in class, I felt my teeth dissolving.


I drink pop 24/7 not a single cavity although that didn't stop the desist from "finding" some.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh... thanks for making me feel like a slob. I used to eat like 10 when I was younger


You're not a slob. Oh, you ate 10 cookies? That's not bad. lol Didn't you say that you have fast metabolism? :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I drink pop 24/7 not a single cavity although that didn't stop the desist from "finding" some.


How do you know you don't actually have a cavity? Because let me tell you something, I ****ing hate dentists too. They're always finding cavities on me even when I haven't been eating too many sweets. One time, the ***** said I needed a root canal and sent me to a place so I could get it filled but luckily the extremely good looking dentist and his also extremely good looking assistant said that I didn't really need one. I also had good blood pressure. He seemed impressed. I felt proud.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How do you know you don't actually have a cavity? Because let me tell you something, I ****ing hate dentists too. They're always finding cavities on me even when I haven't been eating too many sweets. One time, the ***** said I needed a root canal and sent me to a place so I could get it filled but luckily the extremely good looking dentist and his also extremely good looking assistant said that I didn't really need one. I also had good blood pressure. He seemed impressed. I felt proud.


Yea, I hate that! >_< I had to get a filling once like 5 years ago. The last time I went to the dentist back in August a few months ago, she told me that one of my teeth was soft from drinking too many juices. She said I needed to take some mouth wash twice a day to remineralize my tooth or something. I can't help it. I love lemonade like I love my sweets.  When I'm not drinking any juice, I just stick with water.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> You're not a slob. Oh, you ate 10 cookies? That's not bad. lol Didn't you say that you have fast metabolism? :b


Well you said 6 like it was a lot and back when I ate like 10 a day that felt too little for me. Even a fast metabolism can't make me Superman. I'm starting to gain a little bit of skin on my stomach but nowhere else. I should start working out or exercising or something to make me look better. I'm nothing but a skinny little toothpick now. If I had sex with someone who was as skinny as me I'm positive we'd start a fire. And not because of how hot it would be.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh the two molars I have fillings in because of the damn dentists constantly hurt and I'm not going to let them **** them up even more. All they did to fix it is add a useless coating to them that wore off in a week so I just said screw it and ignore it. It makes chewing gum rather painful for the first few seconds though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well you said 6 like it was a lot and back when I ate like 10 a day that felt too little for me. Even a fast metabolism can't make me Superman. I'm starting to gain a little bit of skin on my stomach but nowhere else. I should start working out or exercising or something to make me look better. I'm nothing but a skinny little toothpick now. If I had sex with someone who was as skinny as me I'm positive we'd start a fire. And not because of how hot it would be.


I know.  Six is a lot for me, though. I count calories every day. I still want to lose weight. I want to be like 100 pounds. There's nothing wrong with being skinny.  And that last part was funny.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I hate that! >_< I had to get a filling once like 5 years ago. The last time I went to the dentist back in August a few months ago, she told me that one of my teeth was soft from drinking too many juices. She said I needed to take some mouth wash twice a day to remineralize my tooth or something. I can't help it. I love lemonade like I love my sweets.  When I'm not drinking any juice, I just stick with water.


Oh girl, I LOVE lemonade. I make some pretty damn good lemonade from scratch. I love any sweet liquid. So in a perfect world water would be replaced with soda and juice. Too bad all that sugar enjoys taggin' up my teeth with it's acidic properties. A little tip if you haven't heard it, if you've been drinking something like Coke, NEVER brush your teeth directly afterwards. That's the worst thing you can do, with the soft teeth and hard bristles.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

All scenarios lead to me being fuarked this coming week, but hey the weather is nice outside.


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

I.. I really need sleep.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I know.  Six is a lot for me, though. I count calories every day. I still want to lose weight. I want to be like 100 pounds. There's nothing wrong with being skinny.  And that last part was funny.


100 pounds? How much do you weight now if you don't mind me asking? I've been like 115 and I still think that's too little. I'd like for you to give me some of that weight because it'll benefit both of us. But counting calories? That's no way to live....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> 100 pounds? How much do you weight now if you don't mind me asking? I've been like 115 and I still think that's too little. I'd like for you to give me some of that weight because it'll benefit both of us. But counting calories? That's no way to live....


Yup. Well, some of the weight goes to my stomach. I'm like 109 pounds the last I checked. Okay, sure.  Sounds like a plan to me. What an awesome Christmas present that would be. \(^_^)/ I eat like 1600 calories a day. That's not bad at all. I'm always hungry anyways.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

100 pounds? I'm practically skeletal and I still weigh 130.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Cyber Monday


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Cyber Monday


... Slowly unbuttons pants.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> ... Slowly unbuttons pants.


...Opens the drawer and slowly reaches for the meat cleaver.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ...Opens the drawer and slowly reaches for the meat cleaver.


Damn Monotony. You're into some kinky **** huh?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Damn Monotony. You're into some kinky **** huh?


Don't make me get the coat hangers :mum


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Don't make me get the coat hangers :mum


Well... whatever lights your fire.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

cheating in school is too easy. I'm so screwed for exams.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> cheating in school is too easy. I'm so screwed for exams.


Lol right? I just used an online factoring calculator for my take home test, gonna be screwed for the in class part :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Lol right? I just used an online factoring calculator for my *take home test,* gonna be screwed for the in class part :/


:sus who's the idiot that came up with that?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus who's the idiot that came up with that?


Idk, but they deserve a medal  .... Easy 100's.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Idk, but they deserve a medal  .... Easy 100's.


Is it like that particular teachers way of saying homework or something? :conf


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't stand people with rich parents who get them everything. This guy from my platoon is getting a ferrari from his father for his birthday.:roll

155 days to go.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hadron said:


> I can't stand people with rich parents who get them everything. This guy from my platoon is getting a ferrari from his father for his birthday.:roll
> 
> 155 days to go.


He is very lucky....


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The sound of a raw chicken hitting a concrete wall


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> The sound of a raw chicken hitting a concrete wall


When does that ever happen?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> When does that ever happen?


 I don't know.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> I don't know.


Indeed.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/sfo/48689488.html


 Well, technically, I said a raw chicken. Not a live one.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know what Craiglist is - These sort of things should be announced on the News or something.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish I was so much more than I currently am. I wish I had accomplished so much more than I currently have. I wish I had more than I currently have. I am constantly unhappy with who I am and what I am.

I need to look at a wall of dealwithit.gif's everyday and just ****ing deal with it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Elad said:


> I wish I was so much more than I currently am. I wish I had accomplished so much more than I currently have. I wish I had more than I currently have. I am constantly unhappy with who I am and what I am.
> 
> I need to look at a wall of dealwithit.gif's everyday and just ****ing deal with it.


It's only because we care


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

This is something for the users here 

Now that I have returned
I want to have some fun
I wanna relive the olden days
Make things bright as the sun
I hope I can behave
I know this my last chance
I want to be enertaining
Put you all in a trance 
I want everyone to get over it
This very dreadful thing
Our fear of people
And that terrible anxiety
If a joke makes you smile
Makes you forget all the pain
Then I have done my job
And tomorrow we shall do it again 

I want to let you all know that I may have had my past issues and maybe at times I have not been the best person here. But I assure you I see what this site means. Sites like this..... they really DO help people. Maybe they don't cure the anxiety but to be able to talk to people, you know tell other people what you are going through. or maybe it's a joke or a gif or something funny to brighten our day. I mean this site really does help. That's why I came back. Not because I'm going through a tough time because I'm not. I was in the Spring but nowadays I'm doing good. I just wanna somehow someway help someone. I never have gotten to truly help someone with their issues. I've always been too busy looking inside myself. But I just see what people go through and with the experiences I have had the past 2 months, I have a much better understanding of things and why they happen. This may not mean much but people here have helped me. I think it's my turn to help someone


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

i think he's a cia spy!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> i think he's a cia spy!^^^^^^^^^


I am not a Spy I swear :O


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need a new science fiction novel


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bleep-bloop

Yes, that was a real thought.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Foot stop falling asleep when I'm in the middle of doing something!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish a had an upstairs. Or a downstairs. That way my parents couldn't be barging into my room every minute with something stupid.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I wish a had an upstairs. Or a downstairs. That way my parents couldn't be barging into my room every minute with something stupid.


False they would be barging in every minute and 25 seconds instead.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I realize




^^ This is me in a couple of years. I already have some of those characteristics down.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

WE

are never ever ever
smoking crack together.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My god, it all makes sense now. Why didn't I see it before?
:eyes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This guy that I wasn't really attracted to messaged me on facebook...blah..I wish it would be the guys I would consider hanging out with. But I really think the guy that I actually had fun with deleted me :/...so I guess it wasn't great meh.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

just finished working -_-


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

pretty sure I ate slice of diabetes pie today. It was utterly and overly sweet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I ate too much ice cream today.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh school :cry why do you have to start so early that I wake up late.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Do I have permission to be proud? Studied AND ran for the bus, which is a great achievement, seen my condition.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, I actually punished a kid and made him cry for not behaving in my class. Feels good. :evil


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sub in psych \(^_^)/ woo. Banzai


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Sub in psych \(^_^)/ woo. Banzai


No Banzai charges :twak

I hate school I have to wear socks >.<


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Do these temporary highs make up for the overwhelming lows? I really hope so.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

As I was leaving school just now, I saw the metal detectors like always pushed to the side once they're done with in the morning, and on it I saw the words, "Ain't nobody got time fo dat" written on it. I tried hard not to laugh in front of everyone. I wish there wasn't so many other kids or else I would've taken a picture of it.

Also, my new hair gel smells like superglue. It also _feels_ like superglue when it dries too quickly on my fingers and I have to pry them apart. I don't like it. People say it's the best gel for mohawks but I don't like it. I prefer my Moco de Gorila any day of the week.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> Wow, I actually punished a kid and made him cry for not behaving in my class. Feels good. :evil


Wow... You're quite the boss in class then :/

What goes around comes around.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

How can so many people be happy that it's snowing right now? C'mon spring.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> How can so many people be happy that it's snowing right now? C'mon spring.


Oh my God it's snowing where you're at already? We only got a couple of snowflakes here and there yesterday and some frost but so far it's only been as cold as the dickens. Not to say I'm overly disappointing because winter is doing a far better job than it did last year.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> How can so many people be happy that it's snowing right now? C'mon spring.


OMG its snowing wth I've only got a few snowflakes here and there :sigh :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh for ****s sake my dad is arguing with his stupid gf again. He needs to kick her *** out I'm tired of her threatening to call the cops on my brother for no ****ing reason.

Oh he comes home at 4 in the morning drunk and wakes every one up.

The **** are you going on about you lying ****ing ****.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

The deep internet is a scary place.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

How the heck am I going to write a paper in first perspective about being a bridge?? Lol this is actually pretty hard to do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> How the heck am I going to write a paper in first perspective about being a bridge?? Lol this is actually pretty hard to do.


First person perspective about being a bridge? It's a bloody inanimate object. Is this for your psychology class?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ I know this is so hard. I mean on the bright side at least I didn't get toilet or big toe like other people x) but still and its actually for English :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ I know this is so hard. I mean on the bright side at least I didn't get toilet or big toe like other people x) but still and its actually for English :b


Oh it's for English that would explain it English teachers are all weird. :roll

Sounds like I'd fail that class though. Write about being a bridge... mmmmm no no I think ill go do something more productive like watch tv or play video games or browse the internet or play with the cat or make some food or any of a billion other things. :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ seriously they are lol and I wish but I have to do something for this....

"I am a bridge. I take you from on place to another. The end."


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My dinner tonight is half a frozen bag of corn. 

corn...

CORN...

CORN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ seriously they are lol and I wish but I have to so something for this
> 
> "I am a bridge. I take you from on place to another. The end."


Do you have to write about being the bridge or something that's happening from the bridge point of view. Honestly I want to know what the bloody hell your teachers on so I can try some of it first person perspective of a bridge, toilet paper, big toe ect honestly the hell :sus :wtf


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well we had to actually write down a inanimate object on a piece of paper and than have a snow ball fight throwing the papers around the class and whatever paper we got we have to write about. So they're not her choices lol and it has to be a mix of both I think


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Well we had to actually write down a inanimate object on a piece of paper and than have a snow ball fight and whatever paper we got we have to write about. So they're not her choices lol and it has to be a mix of both I think


I'm falling to see how something absolutely stupid like this could actually be worth marks :sus I'm just going to go with your teachers an idiot :stu

But you have snow! I want snow all I've gotten is a few snow flakes before they melt >.<

Nvm read that wrong was to busy trying to figure out what world your teachers living in I still want snow though >.<


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ she's actually really cool and funny but we eventually do have to do work and I don't think she picks the curriculum we are taught??? the head of whatever does. She teaches us and gives us the projects but someone.....needs to come up with wayyy better projects lol b/c this one is pretty boring


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait.... otra vez con sus chingadas Charlie Brown? You had the Thanksgiving special _LAST_ week and now you're showing the Christmas special and taking away yet another week where I can't watch a new episode of The Middle? Well that is some B-U-double hockey sticks-shieeeet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ she's actually really cool and funny but we eventually do have to do work and I don't think she picks the curriculum we are taught the head of whatever does. She teaches us and gives us the projects but someone.....needs to come up with wayyy better projects lol b/c this one is pretty boring


I want to slap who ever comes up with the curriculum their stupidity is annoying me... Really the hell does writing from the perspective of a bridge have to do with anything :con

Why not have you right from the perspective of a tiger or shark or something actually capable of thinking instead of an inanimate object hell having to right from the perspective of a planet would be more intresting. :no

Things like this just make me question peoples sanity :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ they're English teachers they're supposed to be 'deep' lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ they're English teachers they're supposed to be 'deep' lol


I'll just leave this here :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wait.... otra vez con sus chingadas Charlie Brown? You had the Thanksgiving special _LAST_ week and now you're showing the Christmas special and taking away yet another week where I can't watch a new episode of The Middle? Well that is some B-U-double hockey sticks-shieeeet.


I think it is way early to show the Christmas one meh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A dive is a female version of a hustler.

Of a of a hustler.

Damn you Beyonce I want your life.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

You know you've been on this site for a long time when you start memorizing how to type certain smiley faces. This is all from memory:   :haha :evil :banana :blank :blush :yay :boogie :help : hb : yes : no


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

_1200 :banana_


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

```

```



Monotony said:


> I'll just leave this here :b


That's so true


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

its just me, my dad and mom.

i'm lonely.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I'll just leave this here :b


Lol at the example on the bottom.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If I had a nickle for everytime I was banned or warned on this site... I would have about 25 cents.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Monotony said:


> I'll just leave this here :b


You had the F word in you post. Did it get removed? Nooooo :no Seriously mods?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Why prolong the inevitable?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Monotony said:


> I'll just leave this here :b


It was the curtains that were depressed. I fail to see how anyone could have missed this!:sus


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'll just leave this here :b











see the importance of blue curtains even when they're right behind me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Stupid people everywhere. I wish they'd all just disappear.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

How the hell did I miss my bus!?! I got in the shower at 5:20 & my bus comes at 6:30. It should've been perfect timing u_u now I'm a sad panda there's no way I can be absent as much as last year :no I'm so screwed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> How the hell did I miss my bus!?! I got in the shower at 5:20 & my bus comes at 6:30. It should've been perfect timing u_u now I'm a sad panda. I can't be absent as much as last year :no I'm so screwed


You will be alright, a clever girl like you will soon catch up. :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> You will be alright, a clever girl like you will soon catch up. :yes


Aw thanks bigblue :squeeze I'm just stressed b/c lately I've been missing a lot which is of course my own fault but now I have to deal with the furry of my father about how I need to go to school when I really wanted to go I just missed the bus :sigh my life.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

My thigs are all chafed from this ****ing 10KM run. I pulled a knife and cut my boxers off in the middle of it.

153 days to go.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> You had the F word in you post. Did it get removed? Nooooo :no Seriously mods?


Oh they deleted a post from like 4 months ago for that reason :roll


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm tired but I can't sleep :sus

Oh, and ninjas are awesome


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> How the hell did I miss my bus!?! I got in the shower at 5:20 & my bus comes at 6:30. It should've been perfect timing u_u now I'm a sad panda there's no way I can be absent as much as last year :no I'm so screwed.


Omg, if I had to wake up that early I'd miss the bus/school like every day. During high school I would roll out of bed at like 7:15, take a 5 minute lightning shower, and like speed walk the mile to school and get there right as the bell rang


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I wish a greeter would say this to me:

"...Welcome to Costco's, I love you. . . "


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG this is unbelievable i missed the bus, i'm so messed up and beyond screwed...FML.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Nevermind0 said:


> OMG this is unbelievable i missed the bus, i'm so messed up and beyond screwed...FML.


You will be alright, a clever guy like you will soon catch up. :yes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

British people spell color and check wrong.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> And how do you do that with lemons? :b





Cam1 said:


> Hmm, you got me there :stu


It keeps the vegetables fresh and the meat tasting terrific.

When I hear the phrase "for the win"....I immediately go to Tic Tac Dough.

"Potluck Pix in the upper right for the win, Wink!" - avoid that DRAGON! :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope I can afford a 6-pack this weekend


----------



## wirther (Nov 29, 2012)

Last of the Summer Wine is therapy to me


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Omg, if I had to wake up that early I'd miss the bus/school like every day. During high school I would roll out of bed at like 7:15, take a 5 minute lightning shower, and like speed walk the mile to school and get there right as the bell rang


Lol that sounds so nice compared to waking up at 5 every morning :yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Lol that sounds so nice compared to waking up at 5 every morning :yawn


You sure you go to school and not a sweat shop? :sus


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> British people spell colour and cheque *RIGHT*.


:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> :yes


I cant understand how Americans have such a hard time spelling such simple words correctly. :con


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ well hey we pronounce words differently everywhere maybe that's why it's spelled differently in different places :stu :b


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I cant understand how Americans have such a hard time spelling such simple words correctly. :con


Somehow, the English language changed over there lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sigh.... My eyes hurt.
And...um...nothing, I guess, which is rather boring.

Good night!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sore eyes shall be sore just to be a bore :stu


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

So I just woke up feeling like ****. But now I'm just like "life...yeah, you know what?"

In the words of Bon Jovi "I ain't gonna live forever, I just wanna live well I'm alive..."


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I have an orthodontist appointment on my birthday. Why didn't I change it? Because I like to suffer.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> If I had a nickle for everytime I was banned or warned on this site... I would have about 25 cents.


Are you talking about the farmer picture of Bieber you posted? If it is I'm sort of sorry because it was sort of my fault. I told someone else about it asking them if that offended him and apparently it did because they reported it. Soory



ShadyGFX said:


> Somehow, the English language changed over there lol


That's because we don't want your limey-*** stupid spellings. We declared independence from you for a reason :mum. Because we didn't want to be like you guys. America America, ra ra ra :clap.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That's because we don't want your limey-*** stupid spellings. We declared independence from you for a reason :mum. Because we didn't want to be like you guys. America America, ra ra ra :clap.


*Takes out the U* "Take that Britain!" lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Shower or go to bed. That is the question.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ well hey we pronounce words differently everywhere maybe that's why it's spelled differently in different places :stu :b


Then how come Canadians and Brits spell meters and kilometers like _metres_? It makes no since to me why they spell it like that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That's because we don't want your limey-*** stupid spellings. We declared independence from you for a reason :mum. Because we didn't want to be like you guys. America America, ra ra ra :clap.


That's fine just stop claiming to speak English when you really speak American.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> That's fine just stop claiming to speak English when you really speak American.


Oh how I wish we really could speak American, but if Americans spoke American then that means Mexicans speak Mexican because we don't use that "_vosotros_" garbage like the Spaniards do. And the word "_cojer_" _definitely _means something different in "Mexican."


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ ^well hey if you want to blame anyone for our American way of speaking blame England :b for sending over the best and brightest to start the party


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pirates booty is amAZINGLY good


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Pirates booty is amAZINGLY good


:sus um what? I'm going to assume it's some sort of american food with a weird name. :roll


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus um what? I'm going to assume it's some sort of american food with a weird name. :roll


No we we have pirates sailing the seas over here and they finally decided to come back inland after their perilous journey to unknown lands and I realized how amazing their booties are

:roll lol of course it's a food silly.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> No we we have pirates sailing the seas over here and they finally decided to come back inland after their perilous journey to unknown lands and I realized how amazing their booties are
> 
> :roll lol of course it's a food silly.


Oh in that case you should learn from the British and hang em. Notice how you rarely hear about pirates in the Caribbean any more if only they would take this approach with the Somali pirates instead of arresting them and dropping them back on land or hanging a giant stop sign out of a helicopter yes thats going to work brilliantly on dissauding them :doh

Americans and their weird foods just give up you cant surpase maple syrup :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Oh in that case you should learn from the British and hang em. Notice how you rarely hear about pirates in the Caribbean any more if only they would take this approach with the Somali pirates instead of arresting them and dropping them back on land or hanging a giant stop sign out of a helicopter yes thats going to work brilliantly on dissauding them :doh
> 
> Americans and their weird foods just give up you cant surpase maple syrup :b


Oh pirates I can't take them seriously but yeah they should find out better ways to stop them besides using stop signs that's obviously not effective enough or at all lol

I can't really argue with your guys maple syrup x)


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've never felt so in love with life.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

****ing horrible day today. Can't wait for it to end. :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Oh pirates I can't take them seriously but yeah they should find out better ways to stop them besides using stop signs that's obviously not effective enough or at all lol
> 
> I can't really argue with your guys maple syrup x)


Well they could always go with the simple and effective if they try to hijack a tanker or other cargo ship belonging to your country or one of your allies shoot them. Instead of confiscating there weapons and dropping them back on land so they can go back out and do it again the next day. :roll

Yes you can not argue with the power of ze maple syrup!!! :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish it was friday...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wrote a great poem this evening and posted on FB.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I wish it was friday...


It is Friday.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> It is Friday.


Maybe on that side of the world :mum


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

People on here have the most creative user names. Seriously.... but then again I guess you have to get creative with the number of accounts on here.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

WTF. I thought piratebay got shut down!!! Been using kat for the longest time now :bash


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I took 2mg of klonopin and 1gram of Phenibut today and I felt like I was in a constant state of zen.

I wish I could feel like this all the time.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't believe it's been 10 years. What. The. ****.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist stop procrastinating. Stop it. STOP IT.


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

> Roots of empathy are in infancy.
> Babies cry when they see other babies fall.


Awwww :love


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

My English teacher is such a *****. I hate that we _have_ to take IB English at my school no matter what. I don't wanna do no more work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

85 more miles to go before I hit 300,000.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> 85 more miles to go before I hit 300,000.


Very nice! About to hit 200k myself, what are you driving?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think Breaking Benjamin has a single unlikable song >.>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm bored.... bored.... bored.... bored... bored... bored... bored.... bored... I wish I could go to bed but I have this stupid homework.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Very nice! About to hit 200k myself, what are you driving?


'98 Ford Ranger.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I dreamt that I borrowed my brother's laptop and found out he had an SAS account. :afr


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> I dreamt that I borrowed my brother's laptop and found out he had an SAS account. :afr


I dreamt that Oprah had a SAS account once. I blame Brasilia.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so confused right now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm here for you, I hope you are someone that will actually appreciate me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

These phases suck. I feel too sleepy and tired to do anything, my energy levels are non existent, its almost like I've been drugged. Should be really interesting to find out just where my testosterone levels are at, hopefully it answers some questions.

some sugarfree gum, milky coffee and bavarian cookies/cream cake in bed.. eventful day.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Somebody invited me to their "end of the world" party later next month. That's how you know the world is really going to end - once I start having a social life.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know what to think. 

I'm feeling all sorts of emotions that I don't like to deal with. 

If it was that easy to pretend... What else happened?

I feel betrayed


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

It feels weird to write this paper in first person except I don't know how not to with this topic. But gee I don't think I've written anything in first person since elementary school. :con


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Dita said:


> What's your opinion on the dire situation.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

There is no up in space. That must feel so weird...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Principle or Charity? That is the question


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, that's my platoon from a few months ago. I can't believe our faces have been blurred.:roll


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how to train your dog to attack your brother's friends on sight, because you hate them for being so annoying and being over at your house when you don't want them to be, very quickly?



cmed said:


> Somebody invited me to their "end of the world" party later next month. That's how you know the world is really going to end - once I start having a social life.


As depressing as that was, it was actually very good. I should write that one down.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

someone messed with me internet!

I will find you,infidel!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Heh, that's my platoon from a few months ago. I can't believe our faces have been blurred.:roll


Is that the Prime Minister of Isreal with you guys?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Heh, that's my platoon from a few months ago. I can't believe our faces have been blurred.:roll


The reason is to prevent you from coming under unwelcome attention after you have left the army. The Israelis keep saying that they are being attacked by terrorists.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

If you can read this then you are probably not illiterate.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Is that the Prime Minister of Isreal with you guys?


yes.

I hope this spineless idiot gets kicked out of office in January.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Always fun when you're around :3


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hadron said:


> yes.
> 
> I hope this spineless idiot gets kicked out of office in January.


I don't really know the politics of Isreal or anything about him, but I just thought that it was cool that you met him.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> I don't really know the politics of Isreal or anything about him, but I just thought that it was cool that you met him.


Lol, i shook his hand and he asked me a few things about myself...And i lied.

I didn't even want to talk to him. It was in the middle of some exercise and i was exhausted aftet not sleeping for days.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Chris Lilley is ****ing dope.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Being a murderor is a better option,u can get revenge on all of those who made u angry.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I love my friends <3


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't want this to end


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Time to start drinking again. :drunk


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

German can't be a good design - it's too complex and random.

I'm wondering if evolved primates could or would ever speak a _'optimal'_ language.
Guess not.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Still no snow


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Unexpected things today that's for sure.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I've always considered myself as affectionate but given how two people in a row have commented on how unaffectionate I am, perhaps I'm just kidding myself.. or maybe they just expect way too much. I think I'm happy kidding myself, because it kind of hurts to be called out on something like that.. we all like to think we're doing right by people but the reality is how we perceive ourselves is not how others will perceive us.

Maybe its all the result of one bad "relationship". Cue cliche disney channel heartbreak and generic teenage lyrics followed by </3</3, but really I think I need to focus on finding a positive person(s) instead of thinking its normal to be so distant and closed off to any sort of relationship, because in the end you are left with nothing.. which should be obvious.

I need to find someone else a bit ****ed up, I'm tired of having to keep how messed up I am in the background just so I can do what people my age "should" do. Sometimes I just feel like raising a glass to say "cheers to being a bit ****ed in the head" with a mutual understanding. Thats not to say I'm proud of being a mess, I just wish being a mess didn't have to be so messy.

/rant /rambling /nonsensicalthoughts


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I had a dream where I got a brand new German Shepard puppy and he was sooo cute. But then in the dream I neglected my other dog, the one I already have, and when I woke up I realized I should spend more time with him.

Also I'm thinking about getting a Facebook. Like a real one I mean. Yea or nay?


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

be what you are by any means necces necessary


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been listening to classical piano for an hour and its making me really want to sign up for piano lessons again. I don't know how people are so good at making it sound beautiful with so many different emotions, but I love it <3 I wish I was actually good at it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dinner said:


> Chris Lilley is ****ing dope.


Is he behind the "Summer Heights High" show? :haha

Hilarious....and MY AGE! :yay


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

michu 2 arsenal 0


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just started reading a graphic novel called "Punk Rock Jesus" and all I can say is.... wow. The rest of the books should be... "interesting" to say the least.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I am the only one...boo yahhhh!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Still no snow


Lucky. It's snowing here again.... but just one of those weak dustings.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I got to open my advent calendar today! Yay!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> I got to open my advent calendar today! Yay!


Oh I forgot about mine yay chocolate! :yay


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

It's snowing here now o.o


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> It's snowing here now o.o


God damn it! It's snowing everywhere but here > _ <


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Last night I had a dream I was a lesbian and had a hot girlfriend. That dream was a tad bit too enjoyable for my liking, I'm gonna have to start questing a few things about myself.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Wonder if I should meet up with some SASers.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I need to work out as much as I use to.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I shaved for the first time ever on DVD and video today. It feels weird going up to tug on my chin hair as I so often do only to find nothing. I took some before and after pics to see if I looked any different but I deleted them off my phone prematurely and by the time the email arrived the pictures were corrupted.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well I shaved for the first time ever on DVD and video today. It feels weird going up to tug on my chin hair as I so often do only to find nothing. I took some before and after pics to see if I looked any different but I deleted them off my phone prematurely and by the time the email arrived the pictures were corrupted.


Ya I still tug at my chin when ever I shave but it gets so long that it starts to look like crap and I'm to lazy to take care of it so I just take it all off.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

One of my fingers is numb. why? :blank


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Ya I still tug at my chin when ever I shave but it gets so long that it starts to look like crap and I'm to lazy to take care of it so I just take it all off.


I just shaved it because I didn't want to have crappy teen facial hair until it all grew in and I could get some badass stubble.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*head explodes* Really...a 3 word reply? Why bother responding at all.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I just shaved it because I didn't want to have crappy teen facial hair until it all grew in and I could get some badass stubble.


Meh stubble annoys the hell out of me I just let it grow out a bit more or just shave it off so that it doesn't grow out again until the next morning.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's caffeinated beverage time! 

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

there's an MRA group now? for ****'s sake, SAS.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

The human brain pisses me off. "It's 12:30 a.m, you've been depressed all day but hey I'll let you feel SUPER motivated to change your life and get more out of it when you're about to go to bed. Enjoy your sleep!" 
-_-


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Can someone say if my voice is horrendous or acceptable to hear?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just made a Facebook so I could put the "Ain't nobody got time for that" picture as the cover photo. That's all I really wanted to do.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand it's caffeinated beverage time!
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeee.


aN HOUR LATER I CAN REPORT THAT CAFFEINE IS AWESOME. OH MY GOD CAPS LOCK.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

DANNNNNNNNNNCE,DANCE,DANCE,DANCE SUM MOH!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My sweatpants have no pockets? My bra is now a pocket. 

No wait. TWO pockets. Excellent.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay I take it back. Got2b Glued hair gel is GODLY.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

drunk people wreak my head, like right now, i was the only one in the house that didn't go out, and i was having a great time on my own, and they ruined it. god i am such a grump lately, just because i didn't get drunk, means i cannot handle people who are drunk and merry. :b


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Strange how people use SAS for internet fighting :stu


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

DAMNIT! just realized I spelt my own name wrong :doh
Such a dumb dumb.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Walking Dead is seriously testing my damn nerves. I can't deal with the ups and downs.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Elad said:


> michu 2 arsenal 0


I'm so glad Van Persie joined my Red Devils:evil:evil:evil


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> The Walking Dead is seriously testing my damn nerves. I can't deal with the ups and downs.


The Walking Dead pisses me off for the most part, yet I'm still obsessed with it.

I hate half the characters and my favorite characters always get killed


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I didn't suck so much at video games. Theres sooooo many awesome games out there...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just wanna be in a warm place and lay in the sun near an ocean and read a book right now. With no people around.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There's a large hole in the ceiling of my bathroom. It's kinda creepy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

huh said:


> There's a large hole in the ceiling of my bathroom. It's kinda creepy.


Made me think of this








God that picture is old.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> The Walking Dead pisses me off for the most part, yet I'm still obsessed with it.
> 
> I hate half the characters and my favorite characters always get killed


I know! All I keep thinking is that zombies are the biggest *******s. Like I'm just getting really pissed off and worked up at the zombies, they're aholes! This show is not good for anxiety XD

ETA: OMFG I love my new avatar so much.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> I know! All I keep thinking is that zombies are the biggest *******s. Like I'm just getting really pissed off and worked up at the zombies, they're aholes! This show is not good for anxiety XD
> 
> ETA: OMFG I love my new avatar so much.


This may be a stupid question, but who is your avatar a picture of? But anyways, I like the picture.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> ETA: OMFG I love my new avatar so much.


Boobies!  You do have really beautiful avatars though..... which sounds super creepy.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Barette said:


> ETA: OMFG I love my new avatar so much.


Every time I see it I shove my own boobs together. It makes me feel included.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

It's so weird seeing Christmas lights and trees and stuff, meanwhile it's 70 degrees outside. 

I want to visit Alaska.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> This may be a stupid question, but who is your avatar a picture of? But anyways, I like the picture.


It's Sophia Loren, the gorgeous lady.



KelsKels said:


> Boobies!  You do have really beautiful avatars though..... which sounds super creepy.


Haha thanks! I try, though I probably verge on pervvy for them now.



Perfectionist said:


> Every time I see it I shove my own boobs together. It makes me feel included.


I shove them together too every single time I see it. So like every single time I post, or see my posts. Every. Time. You can't not do it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why does everything that tastes awesome require cooking :sigh I feel like eating pancakes But I don't feel like making them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

And so it continues.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I haven't rocked out the full sweat outfit (sweatpants + sweatshirt) for a while. This is great. I feel like the Michelin tire guy.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope this really is the last month of this world, that would be a time to celebrate.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG, The Ghost Adventures crew are finally going to the Baker Hotel. I was waiting for that. I'm soooo excited!!! Now if after that they will come to Galveston.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I could be less feminine. I know Im studying to become a cosmetologist.. but guy stuff is so much bad*sser than girl stuff.


Would some guy trade me awesome gaming skills for the ability to completely understand women? That would be helpful..... right?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Russell Wilson is the best QB in the NFL.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Barette said:


> ETA: OMFG I love my new avatar so much.


I had to change it  My avi got reported for being too inappropriate. A little cleavage never killed anyone, in fact I think it's the cure to the world's problems.

It's funny how their idea of pornographic is just some Sophia Loren cleavage.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Sometimes I wish I could be less feminine. I know Im studying to become a cosmetologist.. but guy stuff is so much bad*sser than girl stuff.
> 
> 
> Would some guy trade me awesome gaming skills for the ability to completely understand women? That would be helpful..... right?


You'd regret that decision after a while lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Helen Mirren was hot as fu. also aged well.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I still remember those bikini pics of her. Who knew I could get jealous of a 70 year old's bod.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> I still remember those bikini pics of her. Who knew I could get jealous of a 70 year old's bod.


Yeah, I get uneasy thinking about someone that old but damn... respect.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Great, need a new phone. I'll either have to make one, or find one lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> I had to change it  My avi got reported for being too inappropriate. A little cleavage never killed anyone, in fact I think it's the cure to the world's problems.
> 
> It's funny how their idea of pornographic is just some Sophia Loren cleavage.


Nobody would of noticed it without you posting a larger version on that on thread which is why you shouldn't of had to change it. But yeah, it's kind of ridiculous that you had to change it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Nobody would of noticed it without you posting a larger version on that on thread which is why you shouldn't of had to change it. But yeah, it's kind of ridiculous that you had to change it.


That was a different avatar. I never got asked to change that one.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Barette said:


> I had to change it  My avi got reported for being too inappropriate.


That's so dumb. Cleavage is great. It seems if one person reports anything it gets removed now, which I don't necessarily agree with. I'm going to report something innocuous like an avatar wih a beard and see if I can get it removed.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I made this really crappy wooden clock in my 7th grade technology class and its just starring at me from my closet right now screaming THROW ME OUT.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

youtube really seems to want me to watch a video of a hippo getting explosive diarrhea. it won't stop showing up on my sidebar, not matter what video i watch. :no


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> youtube really seems to want me to watch a video of a hippo getting explosive diarrhea. it won't stop showing up on my sidebar, not matter what video i watch. :no


 what is tbyr?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> what is tbyr?


Yeah, tell us!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It seems like everywhere I turn to try and escape this, the door of opportunity gets slammed shut in my face.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish I had played basketball in high school. I could have been good at it. :sigh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My life suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks.

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh.

Blagh.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> what is tbyr?


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

made a 30 minute long video but then I remembered that they used to have limits on how long a video can be on youtube.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I thought videos could be on YouTube indefinitely.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ I thought videos could be on YouTube indefinitely.


no, I mean "they used to have limits on how long a video can be*,* on youtube"

namely, the length of the video.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

My Linkin Park addiction is coming back.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Baiken said:


> no, I mean "they used to have limits on how long a video can be*,* on youtube"
> 
> namely, the length of the video.


You can click something to extend the limit and they send you a text with a code to put on it and extend it. I managed to upload a movie once but it was taken down for copyright infringement.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been trying to sleep for the past 4 ****ing hours and it just can't be done. This insomnia is making me want to kill.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> You'd regret that decision after a while lol


Naw.. people are not awesome creatures. Especially women. I could do without.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dita said:


> OOOOOOOO I finally realised what kind of text tattoo I'll be getting.


Me 2.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You can click something to extend the limit and they send you a text with a code to put on it and extend it. I managed to upload a movie once but it was taken down for copyright infringement.


yeah I just noticed it, a bit too late though since they already removed the video and it took me 2 hours to upload it.

oh well, gotta do it again.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hate this system!

149 days to go.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

arnie said:


>


:haha


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Good God. 1:30 AM on a school night? I'm gonna be miserable tomorrow. I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Naw.. people are not awesome creatures. Especially women. I could do without.


Gaming skills for the ability to understand women.... eh that's a tough one :\

I think ill keep the gaming skills games are cheaper than women. :teeth


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Agh I didn't do my English homework. My English teacher is going to be so annoying. Well, **** that ***** with a rake and hopefully we won't do anything so complicated tomorrow-- today.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Agh I didn't do my English homework. My English teacher is going to be so annoying. Well, **** that ***** with a rake and hopefully we won't do anything so complicated tomorrow-- today.


Rakes are boring you should hoe that hoe. :lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Library closed ;_;


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I just found $100 worth of gift cards to walmart from several years ago that I never used.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh look I have a 2,000 word essay due next Wednesday - found out by accident LOL


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

That odd moment you get hit on from the guy behind you walking up the stairwell.......today was just a _really_ awkward day where you want to disappear. And I mean who tries to converse with someone when they're running up stairs?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

71 degrees in Chicago and it's Decemeber. It's a chill cloudy day too. ****ing awesome.

It also smells real good outside.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

What's in the box?!

Love that movie.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

General the Panda said:


>


But people have always been idiots, they don't like to admit it, but look at the past and our current present, people are f***ing retarded.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

If I could even remotely pull off short hair, I'd have a pixie cut or maybe a bob right now. Sighhh. Ah well.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So hungry yet tired. So insecure yet life gets in the way. What should I do? eat sleep? or clean out the car and be chauffeur for the evening? somebody save me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I want to learn how to clap my *** or twerk. How do those girls do it? Especially when they're twerking upside down against a wall, it's like low class aerobatics. I'm thoroughly impressed, ladies of Youtube.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I am the master of my fate, I am the captain of my soul. I just wish I believed it _all_ the time.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Polypeptides.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Polypeptides.


Are made from amino acids? No, it's fatty acids... I'm "learning" about those too. I say "learning" because I haven't been paying attention and actually learning.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Are made from amino acids? No, it's fatty acids... I'm "learning" about those too. I say "learning" because I haven't been paying attention and actually learning.


:clap

Biology is a Blastoise.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Are made from amino acids? No, it's fatty acids... I'm "learning" about those too. I say "learning" because I haven't been paying attention and actually learning.


Yeah chemistry isn't exactly... well, fun I took the class last year and my teacher had to be the _most_ dullest person ever to be teaching chemistry. If anything you need a energetic teacher to teach that class that way they can have a better shot at grabbing some of the students attention :roll it also didn't help that we had a bunny in that class who would hop around the room. But they're made from amino acids if I remember correctly? :b idk chem wasn't exactly my best subject lol but best of luck to you in your class. I hope you survive.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My boobs have gotten bigger, and it's not even my menstrual hormones, and I've been losing weight for some reason, so I don't understand it. I'm not complaining, but I wonder why the sudden growth.

I think I have magical boobs. They're huge one day, tiny the next. Like, they waver more than Mitt Romney (IDC if the election's over I'm still gonna make Mitt Romney jokes)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ Thanks for the info, barette. :teeth


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I hate to say it, but i think i'm gonna have to lose my boxer-briefs, and start wearing tighty whities again. The constant rubbing on my inner thigh is causing too much irritation. It caused me to develop a cyst which just burst open all over the place. Had to change my pants and underwear. :no

Well it was nice while it lasted, but i'm not giving into boxers. Boxers are lame.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Would love to see Gordon Ramsey get smacked in the face.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand a big F U to the AEC.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't fall sick when I want to fall sick. But when I need to stay ****ing healthy, I'm sick.
It'd better rain tomorrow


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

This time last year I would have been at school, eating my lunch.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This is when I lose my balance
This is when I lose all control
This is when I find the challenge
The challenge I can call my own
It's hard to fight a battle
When all my weapons are so far
Out of reach and balance
And I forget who you are


God, I love that song ;_;


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sekta Core's Insurgentes. 3:50-4:15. I wish I could sound like that. It would be pretty fun.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Heard Gangnam Style for the first time today.... really? How is this song at all popular and the most viewed video on Youtube?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

H-h-h-how? Facebook is taking where I am and showing people who live in my city. I saw my dad on the Find Friends thing, all it said was that he was in my city. How do I make it so people don't EVER find me just like that. Hohmygod I think I'm just gonna delete it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> H-h-h-how? Facebook is taking where I am and showing people who live in my city. I saw my dad on the Find Friends thing, all it said was that he was in my city. How do I make it so people don't EVER find me just like that. Hohmygod I think I'm just gonna delete it.


Lol, it's crazy what Facebook can do. I have a friend from SAS on Skype with no mutual friends who lives on another continent, and it suggested them to me on Facebook 

Check your privacy settings, there are ways you can make it so if someone even searches your name it won't show up.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Lol, it's crazy what Facebook can do. I have a friend from SAS on Skype with no mutual friends who lives on another continent, and it suggested them to me on Facebook
> 
> Check your privacy settings, there are ways you can make it so if someone even searches your name it won't show up.


Yeah I think _now_ I've gone through and made it as private as possible (though of course nothing is ever really private with Facebook :roll) but it was just so weird. Just scrolling through the list going
"Random person."
"Random person."
"Random person."
"Random person."
"My dad."
"Random pers-- wait... WHAT?!"


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah I think _now_ I've gone through and made it as private as possible (though of course nothing is ever really private with Facebook :roll) but it was just so weird. Just scrolling through the list going
> "Random person."
> "Random person."
> "Random person."
> ...


:clap


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Cautious optimism.. I can't keep it cautious. My heart..







Hope is such a polarizing feeling.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

edit: oops skyfall spoiler below








Skyfall.. was no where near as good as I expected. Maybe if Javier Bardem didn't remind me of an austin powers villain so much. 

also, I can't be the only one who felt the sparks between bond and m, I bet if no one was around they would have tongued before she passed, I was half expecting it happen making things seriously awkward.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I had Pipeline's power. And then could switch to like Superman's power. That way if someone pisses me off I can get to them like *that* and knock their teeth so far down their throat they have to stick their toothbrush up their *** to brush their teeth.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

There's no hard feelings. I allowed this to happen too. I empathize too much.

Live and learn


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Whoop, it's snowing


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

LAST MOTHER****ING DAY OF MOTHER****ING CLASSES FOR THE MOTHER****ING SEMESTER AND AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED LAST OF THE MOTHER****ING YEAR!!!



**** yea. I'm happy.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:um


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

put it like this mon you got the pudding and then the tchuranchulas begging for a dollar, thats why I didnt go to the mall. Last time obejeezes sombody got slapped for cutting a fabric.
When we sat at the stools it was something I'll never forget jimmygotti. But I still feel a lil spectacal of the whole front office craters. EVERY morning bashing and kentaloping as if they had some tech gloomanish fortunes , but what pretunked me the most, not even a nail was gave knowledge to for the ones workn the churn


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally, the clouds are breaking.

Posted from the only spot in this base with proper connection. Also, the creepiest spot...

147 days to go.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I like being mean.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I open my blinds to look out side and the ****ing sun try's to burn my eyes out :wife


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

There are cough drops in my sugar bowl and mini Snickers bars in my creamer.

THOSE THINGS DO NOT BELONG THERE WHAT IS THIS MADNESS >8I


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

New Girl is so hilarious. I goddamn love this show so much. 


<3


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm wearing spandex camouflage right now.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Can someone help me get back to 1885?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why do I have a headache for no reason


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Why do I have a headache for no reason


you got sun in your eye

'I open my blinds to look out side and the ****ing sun try's to burn my eyes out :wife'

Brasilia, official SAS general practitioner.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My mom is grocery shopping for me right now. Pathetic. Oh well.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

God ****ing dammit.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Booorrrreeeedddd


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm watching 30 Rock, and I've now realized. I am Liz Lemon. I am a young Liz Lemon, only with less charm and a slower wit. But at the end of it all, I'm gong to start embracing the Liz Lemon in me.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

some one if they dreamed that their mother was dead when they woke up would not put on mourning. some if they believed in dreams as much as the one who dreamed that their mother was dead and did not put on mourning would if they had dreamed that their mother was dead would put on mourning. hattie if she dreamed that her mother was dead would not put on mourning. mrs. claudel if she believed in dreams as much as hattie and had dreamed that her mother was dead would put on mourning.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

These people used "green" marketing to sell their product... on uninvited junk mail :doh


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Requiescat In Pace Dave Brubeck


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

“The most important things are the hardest to say. They are the things you get ashamed of, because words diminish them -- words shrink things that seemed limitless when they were in your head to no more than living size when they're brought out. But it's more than that, isn't it? The most important things lie too close to wherever your secret heart is buried, like landmarks to a treasure your enemies would love to steal away. And you may make revelations that cost you dearly only to have people look at you in a funny way, not understanding what you've said at all, or why you thought it was so important that you almost cried while you were saying it. That's the worst, I think. When the secret stays locked within not for want of a tellar but for want of an understanding ear.”


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

There was just a tornado near where I live and 3 people died.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What does it mean when 4 black police SUVs and 3 Police motor cycles are driving down the high way all grouped up? I was on the opposite side of the highway seeing this come at me. Felt like a Transformers battle was about to go down.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

After all my effort of going to the supermarket to do my food shopping, i forgot the teabags  I found some cheap 'green blend' ones in the press, ugh they are rotten. I couldn't enjoy my tea at all. So i'll just drink warm milk instead.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

I should really stop procrastinating..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

To hell with it


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like Youtube changed their layout. _Again_. It's like they're trying to inconvenience you.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

For Facebook, can it say when you're reading a weird article? I was looking at something about weird nipples (I was skimming a women's site and got curious, don't blame me), and on the side it said "Share on FB!" and now I'm paranoid. I remember once FB said my Uncle had looked at an upskirt video of a celebrity, so now I'm always paranoid FB is gonna tell people I'm looking at weird things. I keep obsessively checking my FB to make sure it doesn't say I looked at an article on nipples, and then everyone on my feed thinking I have weird nipples.

If anyone on here that I'm friends with on FB is reading this, please tell me whether I do or don't have nipples on my FB feed.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Parfait Amour is the liqueur of love.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I want to spit on the grave of the person who made coupon drop down. Got me going through extensions and programs like "I know I didn't add this ****"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hm... logic or heart. I'd say go with your heart or gut, it'll usually do the trick. And don't mind the wind, maybe a windy day makes for an interesting day, up down left right, a sapling doesn't grow if it doesn't bend in the wind.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> For Facebook, can it say when you're reading a weird article? I was looking at something about weird nipples (I was skimming a women's site and got curious, don't blame me), and on the side it said "Share on FB!" and now I'm paranoid. I remember once FB said my Uncle had looked at an upskirt video of a celebrity, so now I'm always paranoid FB is gonna tell people I'm looking at weird things. I keep obsessively checking my FB to make sure it doesn't say I looked at an article on nipples, and then everyone on my feed thinking I have weird nipples.
> 
> If anyone on here that I'm friends with on FB is reading this, please tell me whether I do or don't have nipples on my FB feed.


If the article was like a link shared directly on Facebook, it can show up as "So and so have read this article, check it out!" or something like that in the news feed.

If you read it on another site while logged on to Facebook and didn't share it then you should be all set.

Facebook is doing it's best to eliminate any privacy at all it seems.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I could cook dinner in my PC


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

monotony said:


> i could cook dinner in my pc


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> If the article was like a link shared directly on Facebook, it can show up as "So and so have read this article, check it out!" or something like that in the news feed.
> 
> If you read it on another site while logged on to Facebook and didn't share it then you should be all set.
> 
> Facebook is doing it's best to eliminate any privacy at all it seems.


Oh okay thank goodness.

It really has, I hate Facebook so much, but it's considered weird to not have one so I figure, might as well assimilate.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm so tired...I hate school, why does it have to get so difficult toward the end of the term? My life is all about finals at the moment


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

NOOOOO I burned one side of my grilled cheese sandwich. :'(


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

It burns


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought of quitting coffee but then I had Nabob...

I WISH I KNEW HOW TO QUIT YOU.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

roy g biv

mvemjsun(p)

homes

pemdas

foil

fifo/lifo

dullard

abacabb


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It would be nice if the school that I live next to would turn down the volume on it's speakers or better yet just stfu completely. :mum


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My manager let me leave early when she found out it's my birthday :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

au Lait said:


> My manager let me leave early when she found out it's my birthday :yay :yay :yay


Happy Birthday! :yay


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I went into town today, did my business, and then came out without buying the jacket i had asked the shop to keep for me today, only dawned on me when i got into work. So i had to ring them, and they didn't answer. It's on discount and i really liked it before, hope it's still there for me tomorrow.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

You can maintain youth so much more through attitude than through surgery.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Barette said:


> You can maintain youth so much more through attitude than through surgery.


What about immature adults?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rdrr said:


> What about immature adults?


Well I mean Demi Moore is like 50 years old and parties with 20 year olds, that's def not what I mean. I just mean rolling with the times and keeping an open mind. I'm not even sure what I mean.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

monotony said:


> it would be nice if the school that i live next to would turn down the volume on it's speakers or better yet just stfu completely. :mum


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm getting too invested in the X Factor, sitting watching it critiquing while eating a tub of lemon cheesecake icecream with coffee. Ah.. and I see the voice is on after.. I need more ice cream.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

au Lait said:


> My manager let me leave early when she found out it's my birthday :yay :yay :yay


Happppy Birthdaaaaaaaaaay hipster puppy!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> You can maintain youth so much more through attitude than through surgery.





Barette said:


> Well I mean Demi Moore is like 50 years old and parties with 20 year olds, that's def not what I mean. I just mean rolling with the times and keeping an open mind. I'm not even sure what I mean.


My first reaction to this was thinking of Demi Moore....


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

hoochie mama


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I had a rather strange dream about a murderer today. A serial killer was chasing random people at school. I remembered vividly he stabbed a middle-aged woman's head with stakes. I became the next target. I was sitting in a class and he's monitoring very closely, just a few meters before me, while writing on a notebook. As soon as school bell rang I ran away; I asked my mom to hide me and she said I should go to dad's place, but the guy could always locate other victims no matter what. Just as expected, he found me in dad's home; just when I thought he's going to kill me he showed me the notebook. There was a checklist. I didn't remember exactly what he wrote, but it's about my quality as a human. I scored 190/255. He then rummaged through my bag and desk, and added +10 more point on the checklist.

"You passed," he said.

I woke up with a horrible headache. There might be more details that I seem to forget, but I remembered his face and name rather clearly. I'm sure I've seen him before.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

monotonous stuff and moi never get along.

145 days to go


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm writing this on a computer in my uni library - I feel like such a rebel. Bye now.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's nice having a day off. I slept in until 5:15!


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> My manager let me leave early when she found out it's my birthday :yay :yay :yay


:yay :yay Happy Birthday!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

They need to stop changing youtubes layout it's getting ****tier by the day. :mum


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

It's 2:50am and a helicopter has been circling the area for at least half an hour now...


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Elad said:


> I'm getting too invested in the X Factor, sitting watching it critiquing while eating a tub of lemon cheesecake icecream with coffee. Ah.. and I see the voice is on after.. I need more ice cream.


Lol, it sounds like you're a bit of a girl there daz..


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It's going to be an ultra hot day and I have to go outside! Not to worry, I'm incredibly excited nonetheless..


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Of course.How could I have missed that.................


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Flies rub their hand's together like greedy business men


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

<------ this emoticon looks ridiculous.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> Happy Birthday! :yay





Perfectionist said:


> Happppy Birthdaaaaaaaaaay hipster puppy!!!





JAkDy said:


> :yay :yay Happy Birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I need to die real soon.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:yay 
:yay
:yay


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Time to reinstall Windows. Too much crap built up and lots of time today to waste.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

my weiner is cooked.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> I need to die real soon.


I feel the same way...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> <------ this emoticon looks ridiculous.


Was wrong with it?



Twelve Keyz said:


> my weiner is cooked.


Fantastic. Can I put your wiener in my mouth? I haven't eaten all day, and I'm starving

--------------------------------
Good news everyone. I have secured all the Pepsi cans in my room, so now my brother and his stupid *** friends won't drink them all. So I guess that's one less thing to be annoyed by. They've already countered that, however, by blasting a stupid dubstep version of some Christmas song though :no.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

If I hear one more Skrillex song playing in a shop:


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> If I hear one more Skrillex song playing in a shop:


I'm hearing a Skrillex song now :mum can I borrow your gun?

Also, that smiley is cool. I'm gonna save it.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I'm hearing a Skrillex song now :mum can I borrow your gun?
> 
> Also, that smiley is cool. I'm gonna save it.


They need to add smileys like that one, I use them quite a lot lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> They need to add smileys like that one, I use them quite a lot lol


You know who wont allow it








- - - - Mods

Only kidding, I Heart the Mods


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> You know who wont allow it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's one they need to add:








lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I 
Kinda
Feel
Like
Bangarang


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Was wrong with it?
> 
> Fantastic. Can I put your wiener in my mouth? I haven't eaten all day, and I'm starving


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

We didn't get permission to run outside the base because it's too dangerous. 

Finally, i'm gonna get fat in the army.

144 days to go.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


>


Kind of contradicting yourself there since Father Ted was a Roman Catholic...










*I have nothing against Roman Catholics.*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

wtf has happened to google images now???


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Salmon..

I like Salmon.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Kind of contradicting yourself there since Father Ted was a Roman Catholic...
> 
> *I have nothing against Roman Catholics.*


I had no idea who it was tbh. I just copied it from probably offline's post. It seemed suitable :stu


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

As tired as hell but still got a whole bunch of cleaning to do here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> wtf has happened to google images now???


What! They better not of broken it like they did youtube who ever is in charge of designing their layouts really needs to be sacked. :mum


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

That was a close one. I managed to save myself from my own stupidity before it was too late.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Was wrong with it?
> 
> your wiener in my mouth?


It looks like a panting dog, not an


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> It looks like a panting dog, not an


Well there's always this one :b or is that one ridiculous too? Judging by the way these faces look, I start to think that I'm not 100% sure what  means.

Also, that is an old choice of words to leave in for my response to TwelveKeyz.



Brasilia said:


> Kind of contradicting yourself there since Father Ted was a Roman Catholic...
> 
> *I have nothing against Roman Catholics.*


Yeah you better not, or I'd show you what it's like to be talkin' smack all up against us Catholics :bat.

*badum tass*(?)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well there's always this one :b or is that one ridiculous too? Judging by the way these faces look, I start to think that I'm not 100% sure what  means.
> 
> Also, that is an old choice of words to leave in for my response to TwelveKeyz.
> 
> *badum tass*(?)


Yeah I just deleted some stuff then realized what I left after. Was gonna change it but nahh.

That one looks like a panting mime >.>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Took _two_ tests today. One of which turns out was *part of my final*. I didn't know that. I probably should've studied more. It's safe to say that a C+ would miraculous on both tests.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I just impulse bought black wheels and 29 inch tires for my truck. There goes my whole paycheck


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

As if my paranoia wasn't bad enough, people go and do stupid **** to make it ten times worse, just leave me alone!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just saw the first episode of The Walking Dead. Words cannot.... words cannot express how much... how much I just love this show. There goes my Friday night.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Just saw the first episode of The Walking Dead. Words cannot.... words cannot express how much... how much I just love this show. There goes my Friday night.


really? I thought first season was kind of meh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yay!!! No work today!!! I think I'm actually happy...omg :um


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> really? I thought first season was kind of meh


The first few episodes were all right, then it goes dry for like half of season 1 and the beginning of season 2, then gets really good from that point IMO.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> The first few episodes were all right, then it goes dry for like half of season 1 and the beginning of season 2, then gets really good from that point IMO.


yeah, I agree with that :yes. Couldn't really get into it until the middle of season 2.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've transcended myself.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> really? I thought first season was kind of meh





Cam1 said:


> The first few episodes were all right, then it goes dry for like half of season 1 and the beginning of season 2, then gets really good from that point IMO.


 Y'all both ****ing crazy. Or maybe _I'm _the one who's ****ing crazy, but I just finished watching season 1 and loved it. That's right. It's so good I stayed up until 3 in the morning just to finish watching it. And I had originally planned to watch like an episode a day. I can't wait to start season 2 tomorrow, if it's that's when it starts to get good for you, then it'll be like, phenomenal for me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

How did I get here? I was supposed to be looking at job ads. :con


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> What! They better not of broken it like they did youtube who ever is in charge of designing their layouts really needs to be sacked. :mum


Oh wait now it's back to normal, that happens with youtube too, sometimes it's the old one and sometimes it's the new one...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Up and down, up and down.. I think the lack of any kind of organization and structure in my life is starting to get to me. I'm living about as hollow an existence as I ever have, I wake up (sometimes), I go outside, I eat.. that's it. I'm existing not living and I can't seem to kick this apathetic cloud over it all, it seems I just don't care about my future or life at all.

I desperately need to find inspiration, but if I'm not willing to even try .. I don't like to think about where I'm heading.

add to this I haven't turned on my phone for a week or replied to any messages on facebook, this is the same old story of withdrawing from everyone to wallow in numbness. Why I do this to myself I have no idea, and how to change how I feel - I have no idea.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gay for Jennifer Lawrence. Like, I've never been attracted to a girl before, but Jennifer Lawrence has changed all that.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Elad said:


> Up and down, up and down.. I think the lack of any kind of organization and structure in my life is starting to get to me. I'm living about as hollow an existence as I ever have, I wake up (sometimes), I go outside, I eat.. that's it. I'm existing not living and I can't seem to kick this apathetic cloud over it all, it seems I just don't care about my future or life at all.
> 
> I desperately need to find inspiration, but if I'm not willing to even try .. I don't like to think about where I'm heading.
> 
> add to this I haven't turned on my phone for a week or replied to any messages on facebook, this is the same old story of withdrawing from everyone to wallow in numbness. Why I do this to myself I have no idea, and how to change how I feel - I have no idea.


I've been feeling like this lately, and like I'm stuck in a rut. I've got some things to look forward to at least, but for now, I feel apathetic.

I like your signature, especially the second one. :rofl


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I love pissing people off.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


>


Isn't that Monotony?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep. He appears to be Rabid


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

You saying my name at the end of every sentence is really creepy/annoying. Stop it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh god, I've eaten so much. I'm gonna pop.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't prenounce 'Tranquilizers' or 'Burglary'.....wtf is up with that? :sus


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

huh. so zantac really does increase alcohol absoption.

brb drunk off four beers.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I've been feeling like this lately, and like I'm stuck in a rut. I've got some things to look forward to at least, but for now, I feel apathetic.
> 
> I like your signature, especially the second one. :rofl


Good to hear you have things to look forward to, I guess we all do since we're living. Hopefully life takes an upswing.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I can't believe the amount of hypocricy I see in people today.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I do not know if my hate for mankind is justified anymore.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You know what I haven't done in a while? Watch The Walking Dead. I'm gonna go do that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm really getting tired of who ever it is that keeps uploading the video of me onto youtube >.< :wife


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

In 10 minutes it's officially 2 days till I get the **** out of North Carolina!!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

The most depressing place on earth right now (the suicide statistics of this base support me). 200m in front of me is bloody Lebanon.:roll

143 days to go.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

People hate me for no reason. I like that.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hadron said:


> The most depressing place on earth right now (the suicide statistics of this base support me). 200m in front of me is bloody Lebanon.:roll
> 
> 143 days to go.


Damn. Hang in there :/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> The most depressing place on earth right now (the suicide statistics of this base support me). 200m in front of me is bloody Lebanon.:roll
> 
> 143 days to go.


Soldiers kill themselves?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Queen of Spades said:


> People hate me for no reason. *I like that. *


????????????????????


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hadron said:


> The most depressing place on earth right now (the suicide statistics of this base support me). 200m in front of me is bloody Lebanon.:roll
> 
> 143 days to go.


That sucks. At least you are almost done. 143 days seems like a long time, but hopefully it will go by quickly. Stay safe..

Just out of curiosity, what type of gun is that you are carrying?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

If anyone watched me while I sat alone on the computer, they'd think I was a freak. I make so many weird faces and hand motions corresponding to my thoughts or what I'm reading, this social isolation thing isn't going very well anymore.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> If anyone watched me while I sat alone on the computer, they'd think I was a freak. I make so many weird faces and hand motions corresponding to my thoughts or what I'm reading, this social isolation thing isn't going very well anymore.


Your just animated :b , most of us would cringe if we thought we were being watched whilst in perceived isolation.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Your just animated :b , most of us would cringe if we thought we were being watched whilst in perceived isolation.


I've truly gotten weird now, though. Like, I have to catch myself before I start thinking aloud in public, it's not jut quirky anymore.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> ????????????????????


If they don't like me, they'll stay away from me. They also might be jealous of me. So that would give me immense pleasure. That is why I said "I like that".


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Doors are amazing


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

They do it all for Sosa?

Hmm... Is that so?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Soldiers kill themselves?


Not while i was here, but over the years the number of suicides in this base was the highest in the country.


Zeppelin said:


> That sucks. At least you are almost done. 143 days seems like a long time, but hopefully it will go by quickly. Stay safe..
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what type of gun is that you are carrying?


Oh don't worry, i'm(almost) getting used to it. i was in the military since i was 18. Thanks anyway.

That gun is a micro-tavor.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I know for certain that I could never trust myself. I can't even rely on myself for the simplest of things. 

That's why I trust myself the most.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I'm really getting tired of who ever it is that keeps uploading the video of me onto youtube >.< :wife


It's actually on there on several different accounts. I don't know how I stumbled upon it. But there it is 

Anyway why the hell did youtube change the format again?? grrr


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hehe, I went on my OkCupid after like a year and no one sends me messages apparently so I put in casual sex and see if I get more messages. I dunno if I will leave it. I know on here I keep saying I want to get laid blah blah...but I dunno now after growing up I'm more scared about meeting guys online to do that even though not even 3 years ago I wasn't..and would say yes to anyone I found attractive. This is weird.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Yet another night of being bored. Hooray :no


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> That sucks. At least you are almost done. 143 days seems like a long time, but hopefully it will go by quickly. Stay safe..
> 
> Just out of curiosity, *what type of gun is that you are carrying?*


Tavor TAR-21


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just heard 4 extremely loud gun shots in my neighborhood. I miss the way this city used to be before the undesirable crowd moved here.

EDIT: I just heard 2 more and now police sirens.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Tavor TAR-21


That's the old version. I've got the new micro version, which is smaller and lighter.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

He was only 22.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dammit. I have to stop going "I'll just watch this one episode and get to work" when watching the Walking Dead. I think I've seen enough of it to know that's it _going_ to end on a hook and make me want to watch the next episode right away instead of waiting and doing my work first. I need to control myself...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Dammit. I have to stop going "I'll just watch this one episode and get to work" when watching the Walking Dead. I think I've seen enough of it to know that's it _going_ to end on a hook and make me want to watch the next episode right away instead of waiting and doing my work first. I need to control myself...


Crap, I keep forgetting there isn't a new episode until 2013


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Monday morning blues...I'm feeling anxious, everybody and everything is getting on my nerves and I want to cry so badly. :cry


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Stop texting me about every little thing about how your not sure if he likes you but than again he asks is for slumber parties so maybe he does? and than getting pissed at me when I tell you straight up where this guys head is at -_- he wants to get in your pants and that's it.
"mermermermehhh you don't know him!" >_< 
stfu! The dude blatantly said he doesn't like you & that you'll never be together. But oh wait he realized something, _you_ like _him_ so maybe he can get something out of this. so now he texts you about weird as* things to get you confused & wants to have sleepovers. Bkdrshihjhkjnjkgtydtcjhnkln this is why I hate girls. Stop complaining to me about if he likes you or not & use your freakin mind b/c this is not rocket science.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The new Red dawn was pretty badass.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Dammit. I have to stop going "I'll just watch this one episode and get to work" when watching the Walking Dead. I think I've seen enough of it to know that's it _going_ to end on a hook and make me want to watch the next episode right away instead of waiting and doing my work first. I need to control myself...


I tell myself the whole "one more episode" thing starting around 12 AM, end up going to bed at like 5 AM.... lol.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> The new Red dawn was pretty badass.


I need to see the new one. I watched the 1980s version a while ago and it was pretty awsome. Hopefully ill like the remake.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I need to see the new one. I watched the 1980s version a while ago and it was pretty awsome. Hopefully ill like the remake.


Normally I don't like remakes, but this one was really good.
It's North Korea this time instead of the Russians.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Dear Exams,

You've caused me alot of torment over the past few days. But lemme tell you, I'm coming for ya. So enjoy your last few moments. Open that pricey bottle of wine, share it with the fam and reminisce on your happy times.

Doomsday is coming, you can't hide or run. Accept it, embrace it, don't fear it.

Love,

The Hermit who hasnt left his basement in the past week.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Driving the back roads to school in the morning when it's still dark out is a good time....


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I rather be a person who is absolutely disagreeable with everyone to be hated and be proven wrong at times, then to be a complete idiot and go along with the majority and never voice my true opinions and smile and wave with bliss at my own ignorance.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a baker and I hate my job, but I need the dough.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Narf


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

even though i've managed to break my ankle, i also got to meet 3 really cool ex-SAS members, first time i've ever met Tutli too!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You know you've been watching too much Walking Dead when you hear a noise outside and the first thing that comes to your mind is "walker."


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I went to type in "Social" on the library computer and "socialanxietysupportchat" came right up. So someone at my college goes on here. Huh.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> I went to type in "Social" on the library computer and "socialanxietysupportchat" came right up. So someone at my college goes on here. Huh.


Perhaps he or she is your stalker, just kiddin' :afr


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

You know what's a sign of a good friend? Someone who sees that you're sad, and will get drunk with you despite not wanting to. Just for your sake.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Perhaps he or she is your stalker, just kiddin' :afr


Well if any of y'all are in Wilmington, NC, I'm onto you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm chasing the end of a rainbow. I know I'll never catch it, but for some reason I keep trying.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I love the South Park episode were the Canadian Princess gets kidnapped.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I can't think of anything deep to say, nor do I want to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hell yeah, I'm cool. 

Total posts: 4,583. Nvm, no I'm not.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Do want.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:agree


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I sometimes wonder what my life would be like if I was born in Southampton England and lived in a cottage in the English country side in Hampshire.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Do want.


America and their mega sizes..I ate the tiny mini candy wrapped snickers today but obviously I'm eating the wrong size..

I like sunkist too


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

WTF happened to going to the store to buy something now it's all ****ing online :mum :wife


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel so lucky right now and I should not take things for granted.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't i post anything in this place without offending half the forum?!:roll

Perhaps it's a sign that it's time to leave everyone be.

Oh and...141 ****ing days to end all suffering!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

:lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

My random thought of the day is:


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I sometimes wonder what my life would be like if I was born in Southampton England and lived in a cottage in the English country side in Hampshire.


Really?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Really?


My god, I hate how similar everywhere in England looks. That could so easily be the field near my house.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

kiirby said:


> My god, I hate how similar everywhere in England looks. That could so easily be the field near my house.


England: It's not exactly what people imagine.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

kiirby said:


> My god, I hate how similar everywhere in England looks. That could so easily be the field near my house.


That could easily be large swathes of Ontario as well. Especially north of narrow strip of land that contains 95% of the population.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Hell yeah, I'm cool.
> 
> Total posts: 4,583. Nvm, no I'm not.


I'm not... cool? :|
-----------------------------
Damn dude, there is like, no limit to good Spanish ska music. I wish I could listen to it all, but unfortunately 








Not to mention how quickly I would become deaf.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Penny visited my profile. How should I feel - honoured (?), apprehensive, puzzled, indifferent? Does it have anything to do with the complaint I sent to the username "SAS", about which I have not yet heard anything?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

kiirby said:


> My god, I hate how similar everywhere in England looks. That could so easily be the field near my house.


How do you know it isn't?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just said "blendah" instead of "blender".... gotta get out of Maine!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. I went from 700 songs to 1100+ song in just half an hour. I have to go through all those songs and get rid of the ones I don't like. I _can't_ like and listen to _alllllll_ those songs.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh my gosh oh my gosh you guys you guys I just got my salary estimate for 2013:

I MIGHT ACTUALLY BE ABOVE THE POVERTY LINE! Ohh yeah Perfy is raking in the scrillaaaaaaaa drinks on me homies drinks on me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh my gosh oh my gosh you guys you guys I just got my salary estimate for 2013:
> 
> I MIGHT ACTUALLY BE ABOVE THE POVERTY LINE! Ohh yeah Perfy is raking in the scrillaaaaaaaa drinks on me homies drinks on me.


Alms for the poor? :teeth


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

People who make supposedly interesting songs about light particles make me want to smash the radio. 
"Light is a wave. It doesn't know how to behave.."

Seriously????? :bash


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

dyfuvjlnnlkvyxhx


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's strange how things we know aren't real can still scare us....

....I feel like such a wimp watching American Horror Story lol.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

That's some ****ing *** ****. My hair gets me so ****ing frustrated sometimes, I just want to grab a pair of scissors and cut it off. Once I get bored with my hair, and cut it off, I'm taking a break from putting crap in it and making sure it looks right.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm so sleepy, and it's only 10:18. Thx to kitteh who enjoys waking me up in the nite repeatedly.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm getting up early tomorrow. **** sleep!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to 12/12/12.....my final work day of 2012.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh my gosh oh my gosh you guys you guys I just got my salary estimate for 2013:
> 
> I MIGHT ACTUALLY BE ABOVE THE POVERTY LINE! Ohh yeah Perfy is raking in the scrillaaaaaaaa drinks on me homies drinks on me.


There goes the results of your raise!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> That could easily be large swathes of Ontario as well. Especially north of narrow strip of land that contains 95% of the population.


I thought you still lived in little houses made of wood?

...on the prairie.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only two days of work until 3 weeks holiday which is being kicked off with a drive up north to race a go-kart for as long as I want for 3 days. #Winning

Also i am still very sore from motocross on the weekend, I need more practice.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

it worked... what sorcery is this? :sus


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What shall I spend my last free day doing before a week of work. Hmm.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont understand this method of thinking, that when someone is deemed to be physically attractive, they are almost always labeled as "nice". Someone will always opine "You seem nice" when responding to a picture of a generally attractive person.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWN,Man,Im tired today...........


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So its my birthday today, so whattt. I want to just sleep through it and pretend I'm never getting older like peter pan minus the shoes and probable captain hook molestation. 

thought deux, I happened upon adventure time on cartoon network and it makes me smile, sort of like when I first watched spongebob as an "adult". jake you so awesome.

also the word adorbs should not be spoken ever, especially not by middle aged women trying to act hollywood chic. oh yeah and totes, I totes hate that word.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I look like a hobo. I haven't had a haircut in months and I haven't shaved in about... two weeks. Bleh.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

rdrr said:


> I dont understand this method of thinking, that when someone is deemed to be physically attractive, they are almost always labeled as "nice". Someone will always opine "You seem nice" when responding to a picture of a generally attractive person.


They probably mean, nice to look at


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Supermarket checkout vs domestic/office cleaning. Which would be more tolerable??


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm sooo used to my little self-centered existence that the random thought of billions of separated minds going about their own complex lives seems rather odd.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I love picking at these scabs in my ear. It's so fun. I can't stop picking at it. I just wish I could scrape my ear with my fingernail and pick a huge piece out. That would be so ****ing awesome!


:um :sus ok... then... :tiptoe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :um :sus ok... then... :tiptoe


 Want to eat one of my ear scabs?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I really hope I'm ok. This shaking and light-headedness is getting to me. I feel tired ALL the time, ugh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Want to eat one of my ear scabs?


No I'll just settle for picking the small scab of my knee that refuses to go away. Or maybe on of the many scabs of my throat and jawline from this absolute piece of **** Razer I've been using lately. Didn't even notice them until I looked in the mirror for once and noticed them all over the damn place. :mum :wife


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I was never one for being overly-melodramatic or go through an angsty illogical teenage phase, but lately there've been some screws loose and few flips switched and so, yeah that will explain some things. :/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Who the **** are all these people trying to add me on Facebook?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty sure my dog has SA, and my cat is a mute....


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Do you need a silencer if you are going to shoot a mime?


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Why do fat chance and slim chance mean the same thing?


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Have you ever imagined a world with no hypothetical situations?


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

if tomato is a fruit then is tomato sauce a smoothie?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Next time I see a big bar of almond icing reduced to clear for $1 I will resist temptation, my stomach hurts. 

who am I kidding. I regret nothing, the world is ending this month anyway. Apple licorice and peanut butter filled chocolate next, I love suga.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

My doctor is an Indian man with a really bushy mustache. I don't know why but I look forward to seeing him just so I can look at his mustache. I think he knows.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's raining nice and hard now at 1 AM. Why could it have not done so earlier when I was out and about walking around Christmas shopping??


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

LyricallyAnonymous said:


> if tomato is a fruit then is tomato sauce a smoothie?


Oh!So u are comedian now!Ur jokes.........do not stink,they just need a partner.

So I recently went to japan.I bought a "emergency water bottle".

Now I visit america,i run out of water,I get my "emergency water bottle"

It's empty!So I read the instructions on the back:

It says:Just add water.

How ironic!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a real affinity towards hedgehogs, if I was on that old show beast transformers? (or wars?) I would totally be down to have my DNA spliced with one. I changed it up a bit and took the bike I've had since I was 15 now to the gym, so calm going along empty streets on a warm night face in the wind.. I need to start doing it more, driving has polluted my drive always taking the easier option.

so anyway about hedgehogs. I want one. I watched one run out of someones garden, reach the curb, stop, look over the edge and kind of think over his options until he saw me coming and rushed back to his hiding place. I'm not ashamed to say I let out a d'aww. heart melting moments.

another thought is that my grandma giving me a birthday card with a naked guy posing with a bar of chocolate as his dick is sort of creepy, but I guess I appreciate the creepy. seriously though, its a guy posing naked with a chocolate cock. 

wat.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

************************************************


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I slept through my first counselling appointment yesterday and I'm kind of kicking myself for it because I had to reschedule for January.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm kinda used to it, but yeah, it keeps surprising me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

General the Panda said:


> Oh!So u are comedian now!Ur jokes.........do not stink,they just need a partner.
> 
> So I recently went to japan.I bought a "emergency water bottle".
> 
> ...


Ba-dum tss


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you find the letter "e"?

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Can you find the letter "e"?


I cheated to find it. :um


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Flaming is so 1994 - Trolling is so 1996

... and the ASL thing... really wut the fark. it's been going on since the first time i went online back in '92

Do any of these things ever get old? Yes, they will.

PS. M.I.A. is hot.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Someone should make a 'Post a Pic of yo mama' thread.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Someone should make a 'Post a Pic of yo mama' thread.


I was going to post a pic of yo mama, but I couldn't find a lens wide enough.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

“See I am the son of the bloody face.”

Holy **** this episode is going to be crazy!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yodalayheehoo!


Hehehe that's some beautiful yodeling right there :clap


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

God this is embarrassing, but I was doing this lab report for biology and for the cover page I misspelled the teacher's name. I got the first three letters right but then forgot everything else. When I realized that I let out an audible "Ohhh ****..." in class and some other kids heard me. I'm looking forward to seeing _that_ counted off.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Oh my god, funniest **** ever:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...Edevs._pFQx.;_ylv=3?qid=20121211201957AAZV6Ft


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I was going to post a pic of yo mama, but I couldn't find a lens wide enough.


Oooh Brasilia. You jus' gonna let him diss you like that? He's talkin' bout yo mama!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why do people eat Corn Flakes? They have no taste. (As I eat another bowl of Corn Flakes)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Oh my god, funniest **** ever:
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...Edevs._pFQx.;_ylv=3?qid=20121211201957AAZV6Ft


Who doesn't love Bacteria porn!? :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What do white people eat? Like, Americans. In 7th grade my friend asked "What's casserole? Like you know how white people always go 'I have to get the casserole out of the oven'?" And then I had to do something for class and had to look up dinner ideas and one of the results said 'What do white people eat for dinner?' Dave Chapelle was hilarious but not as informative as I thought he would be.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I seriously need more music on my iPod.


I seriously need _less_ music on my iPod (it's my phone actually). I've uploaded too many songs in a rush and now realize that I don't like a whole lot of them. I need to go through all of them and just delete everything, but I have like a days worth of music so


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I seriously need _less_ music on my iPod (it's my phone actually). I've uploaded too many songs in a rush and now realize that I don't like a whole lot of them. I need to go through all of them and just delete everything, but I have like a days worth of music so


lol :3

I literally have over 2,000 songs on my iPod but there's a lot of crappy music I bought a long time ago on it that I don't listen to anymore and some of my dad's stuff that I'm not too crazy about.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> When life gives you lemons, make lemon pie.


"Nick Miller. Turning lemonade into lemons since 1981."


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I need a hug.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

One monkey don't stop no show.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, just.....damn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I need a hug.


:squeeze:squeezeHow about two?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

General the Panda said:


> :squeeze:squeezeHow about two?


Why thank you! :squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Good things come to those who wait*


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Does this mcdonalds make me look fat?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Why thank you! :squeeze


Thee is very welcome!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Taylor Swift's new music video is so eerily similar to Lana Del Rey's Ride, only Lana did it way better. Taylor's trying to look like some junky on the road, telling this cheesy melodramatic monologue filled with pseudo-philosophical statements ("I don't think you know who you are until you lose who you are" ***** please), and then busts into an average pop song. It's so funny to see her trying to be grunge.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should get a new bookshelf.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i just want a cup of tea and toast. So much effort just to get up for that. 

Took some more Zydol (tramadol), which is making me sleepy, yay another 6 hours in bed, and i've already been in bed since midnight. Its 8am now so if i sleep through most of the day, then i wont have to get up to eat. hmm, good plan


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

General the Panda said:


> Thee is very welcome!


"Thou art" very welcome.:b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I was going to post a pic of yo mama, but I couldn't find a lens wide enough.


I was gonna post a pic of _yo_ mama, but then I got high.

:duel

Yo mama is so fat that a picture of her would fall off the wall anyway.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sigh.. I can't stand this. You win. You know what I mean.

___

And I'm serving drinks tonight, with my cool peeps! Woot :3


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's snowing and i'm freezing to death right now.

138 days to go.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh **** hopefully I'm not pregnant or I'm ****ed lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Insanityonthego said:


> Oh **** hopefully I'm not pregnant or I'm ****ed lol


+1


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No stopping us!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barette said:


> Taylor Swift's new music video is so eerily similar to Lana Del Rey's Ride, only Lana did it way better. Taylor's trying to look like some junky on the road, telling this cheesy melodramatic monologue filled with pseudo-philosophical statements ("I don't think you know who you are until you lose who you are" ***** please), and then busts into an average pop song. It's so funny to see her trying to be grunge.


Some feminist out there recently said that Taylor Swift was a bad influence on girls. Yeah - Taylor Swift! Are you kidding me? She's one of the few decent girls out of her generation. Katy Perry blew it with her persona, and Lady Gaga Madonnawannbebutwillneverbe - not much left to say about her.....but Taylor Swift? OMG!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> My dad was asking me today about this guy I've been seeing. He wanted to know his age, so I had to tell him that he's 27 years old. I got a little nervous when he asked me because I knew I couldn't lie about his age. He doesn't seem too thrilled that I'm with a 27 year old. I don't see why it matters because he's really nice. He wants to meet him. Oh noes!


Make sure to position your guys chair close to a door or a window for a quick getaway in case your daddy ain't too impressed by him and gets out one of his many guns.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Make sure to position your guys chair close to a door or a window for a quick getaway in case your daddy ain't too impressed by him and gets out one of his many guns.


lmao...Don't say that! :um:afr:b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Story of my life.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmm.... do you think I should switch to this avatar or just leave it?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Hmmm.... do you think I should switch to this avatar or just leave it?


Switch it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Hmmm.... do you think I should switch to this avatar or just leave it?


Keep it.

Now you have 1 vote for keep it & 1 vote for change it. SO basically no difference has been made. :teeth


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man, **** Carl. That little dickhead was trouble from the start. I knew he rubbed me the wrong way seeing how he liked Shane. And now look what's happened to Dale because of him.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow. SAS Chat has become a cesspool


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Pot of Gold chocolates... uke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


Haha....poor guy in the green shirt.  I feel bad for him. *gives him a hug*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha....poor guy in the green shirt.  I feel bad for him. *gives him a hug*


Don't feel so bad








Speaking of Twilight, my school was doing a fundraiser for orphans, and every certain amount of money people donated, some teachers would dress up as certain people. This year some teacher were having to dress up like the people from Twilight, and the guy who was suppose to be Edward covered himself in glitter. You could see it all the way from the balcony. It got so loud with people cheering and laughing.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Wow. SAS Chat has become a cesspool


Agreed. I never last longer than 3 minutes in there because it's pretty much trolling and fighting about the most random and ridiculous things. Also it moves way to fast for my brain to handle.

Oh, and one person in there always PM's me degrading ****. Wish there was an ignore option in there.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Man, **** Carl. That little dickhead was trouble from the start. I knew he rubbed me the wrong way seeing how he liked Shane. And now look what's happened to Dale because of him.


Whaat? I hate them all except Dale, Daryl, and (blanking on the Asian dudes name). What season/episode are you on?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I demand that it snow already! :mum


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Don't feel so bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww.  I don't feel so bad for him now. He seems like he's proud to get his face punched. :clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww.  I don't feel so bad for him now. He seems like he's proud to get his face punched. :clap


Well compared to the other choice who wouldn't prefer the face decimation? :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well compared to the other choice who wouldn't prefer the face decimation? :teeth


 That's true. I'd take getting punched in the face over that any day. It would actually be kind of nice to get punched for once.  Then, when I go out in public and someone asks what happened to me, I could say that I got punched in the face.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sick. Well that sucks.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank god for hydrocodone


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't believe my dad says that I've been talking more and opening up more. He thinks I'm getting better and I haven't even noticed. =/ Weird. Well, at least I'm improving to others.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Whaat? I hate them all except Dale, Daryl, and (blanking on the Asian dudes name). What season/episode are you on?


Everyone likes Daryl. That's just rule. I too like Dale and Glenn (the Asian dude) and Officer Rick 'I'd-****-his-brains-out-in-a-second' Grimes. Everyone else is like eh, except for Carol because I felt so sorry for her when she was trapped by the two zombies in the final episode of season 2, but I don't like how she hates Rick (though who can blame her?). I just finished season 2 and golly that was exhilarating  It's too bad I read about a new character coming out before I starting watching it. It would've been so awesome seeing her for the first time without knowing it.

Carl is just a little dickhead "Do it dad. Do it!" And running off with Daryl's gun and causing that thing to Dale (avoiding spoilers for people who haven't seen it). The hell kind of **** does he think he is?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:\/
|[
|[
/

Does this look like a crocodile?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> :\/
> |[
> |[
> /
> ...


As much as this looks like a horse

/--/''


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Everyone likes Daryl. That's just rule. I too like Dale and Glenn (the Asian dude) and Officer Rick 'I'd-****-his-brains-out-in-a-second' Grimes. Everyone else is like eh, except for Carol because I felt so sorry for her when she was trapped by the two zombies in the final episode of season 2, but I don't like how she hates Rick (though who can blame her?). I just finished season 2 and golly that was exhilarating  It's too bad I read about a new character coming out before I starting watching it. It would've been so awesome seeing her for the first time without knowing it.
> 
> Carl is just a little dickhead "Do it dad. Do it!" And running off with Daryl's gun and causing that thing to Dale (avoiding spoilers for people who haven't seen it). The hell kind of **** does he think he is?


Oh yeah, Carl becomes a little prick. He's even worse in the next season. If you thought season 2 was good, 3 is even better.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

:idea

What do you call an SAS *** hole?

A SAS-hole.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

tannasg said:


> As much as this looks like a horse
> 
> /--/''


Pretty realistic horse if you ask me.

:0
{[
{[
/

Does this look like an alligator?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> :idea
> 
> What do you call an SAS *** hole?
> 
> A SAS-hole.


That's SASsy.

*I do not own the Copyright legal material rights to this well-known SAS phrase*


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Pretty realistic horse if you ask me.
> 
> :0
> {[
> ...


No, it looks more like a crocodile.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's supposed to be winter why the hell does it still feel like it's 40C out and why are the spiders still not frozen to death :wife :mum :bash


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

thomasjune said:


> No, it looks more like a crocodile.


No, that's definitely a Komodo Dragon.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel sorry for my gran..my family doesn't make much effort with talking to her, so I feel the onus is on me. But then my family get lazy knowing I'm doing the entertaining/talking so they feel they don't have to -_-

Even my mum who complains that us kids don't make an effort to talk to her, does not try herself!

I mean, I can't entertain her 24/7


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

UN troops are so unprofessional that it's cringe-worthy. Came across them today.

137 days to go.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hadron said:


> UN troops are so unprofessional that it's cringe-worthy. Came across them today.
> 
> 137 days to go.


Every time I see UN soldiers on the news that's what I think. American and Israeli soldiers look way more professional and look like they know what they are doing. But I'm not a soldier and I'm American and like most Americans, we support Isreal, so I thought I was biased until you mentioned that.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I've got a pounding in my head from too much drinking :/ can't sleep for ****.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I look back on these past few months and it's all one big blur. Life is crazy, people are flawed, and feelings get hurt. 

I feel like I've been trampled on.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Eish!Ma hierdie goed is LEKA!I need an overdose of it.Makes me feel like a hippie thats half asleep.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

people with worst conditions than mine are stronger, kinda admire them.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, just finished the worst patrol ever. 7 hours of walking INSIDE bushes full of thorns. I don't think i've ever acquired so many cuts and bruises in such a short time.

Now excuse me while i get a pair of tweezers and start plucking everything out.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

This site hasn't changed much since I was last here
I've been looking around for ages now and I only just noticed the chat thing :sus


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay I don't know how to edit my post. 
_(Pretend this it up there ^^) _
I wonder if there's still anyone here that I used to know.. :um


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It's snowing!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I'm not even envious - I am full blown jealous.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Oh yeah, Carl becomes a little prick. He's even worse in the next season. If you thought season 2 was good, 3 is even better.


I just started watching season 3. The ****s up with his clothes? Dressing up like some stupid little cowboy. And that hair, ugh. But I saw the new character in action, SHE IS SO ****ING BADASS.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^ I'm not even envious - I am full blown jealous.


It's not sticking. It just started, and then stopped. I wish it would stick.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> It's not sticking. It just started, and then stopped. I wish it would stick.


Wish hard, and it can be a Christmas miracle. :yay


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Just got Skyrim working again... Yay! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I forgot how good Metalica's black album is.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> My sister calls me on the phone wanting me to meet her at a motel. She says this guy wants to come see me and she told me to lie to my parents telling them that I'm going to see a friend. That raises a red flag.


Don't do it girl. You've said enough about your sister before where some guy wanting to see you, doesn't sound right. Dis--dis guy don't sit right with me Shelby, he don't sit right with me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Don't do it girl. You've said enough about your sister before where some guy wanting to see you, doesn't sound right. Dis--dis guy don't sit right with me Shelby, he don't sit right with me.


Oh, I wasn't planning on it. Especially with what she's been doing. It sounds really fishy. There were a couple of guys on the other end of the phone. One of them was saying something about coming to pick me up. The other guy was her bf. My dad says that he's a bad person. He said that if he ever sees him, he's going to kill him. I know he didn't mean that literally. :um So, I just lied to my sister and told her that it's fine and that I'm going to go out later. I don't think I can even trust her.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kodiak locked himself in the laundry room again >_> what kind of mess am I going to find..


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

"I hate the term 'MILF'. It's so crude. I much prefer 'Female I'd Like to Take Home'."

I spent far too long laughing at that.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

6 hours spent on Adobe After effects and 1 video to show for it. Time well spent lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I kind of noticed something on this site


Beautiful people are not treated very kindly.

I cannot help it that I have these experiences in my every day life like men goading at me, how is that an attack? LMAO


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

god i miss my high school friends


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

calichick said:


> I kind of noticed something on this site
> 
> Beautiful people are not treated very kindly.
> 
> I cannot help it that I have these experiences in my every day life like men goading at me, how is that an attack? LMAO


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorillaz said:


> god i miss my high school friends


So do I, in a weird way. I mean, I never felt like I was myself around them, but they were the people I grew up with - even if I never felt fully comfortable around them. I guess I still feel a little nostalgic, maybe I'm just used to them. I still have dreams about my school days, which were frequent after I left school, now not so much. I hope that means I'm moving on in the world.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why the **** do women think I'm married? I try to flirt with every guy I come across these days


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Another stupid patrol. Again, Lebanese soldiers pointing their rifles at me, but are too afraid to do the next step. One shot, and all of their outpost would get destroyed. 

I'm so tired of this stupid bullcrap.

136 days to go.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Full day or go-karting, body is knackered but wow it's fun.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

god dammit Gorillaz start studying and stop watching random episodes of Recess on youtube. You lazy ****

Edit: apparently **** is a bad word


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> god dammit Gorillaz start studying and stop watching random episodes of Recess on youtube. You lazy ****
> 
> Edit: apparently **** is a bad word


Omg, I forgot all about that show. I was watching Hey Arnold on Netflix last night tbh.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ready for a fresh start with my life.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Another stupid patrol. Again, Lebanese soldiers pointing their rifles at me, but are too afraid to do the next step. One shot, and all of their outpost would get destroyed.
> 
> I'm so tired of this stupid bullcrap.
> 
> 136 days to go.


If they did take the next step, then wouldn't you be dead?

Yes, you are right - there is no valid reason for the military to exist. Some countries do not have one at all e.g. Mauritius, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Costa Rica.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish the NHL would make an alarm clock with the Canucks goal horn and song. That would have made the perfect Christmas gift for my brother and me.

But then I'd be supporting the NHL by buying their stuff.. So I can't do that.. Hm.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I wish the NHL would make an alarm clock with the Canucks goal horn and song. That would have made the perfect Christmas gift for my brother and me.
> 
> But then I'd be supporting the NHL by buying their stuff.. So I can't do that.. Hm.


I bought a Bergeron shirt when the lockout started, never buying any of their merchandise again tbh, what a poorly run league.

But I'll definitely be watching whenever the hell it starts.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I bought a Bergeron shirt when the lockout started, never buying any of their merchandise again tbh, what a poorly run league.
> 
> But I'll definitely be watching whenever the hell it starts.


Yeah I've been feeling a mix of







and







throughout the whole process.

And with the egos on both sides, it probably won't start till September... 2014


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> If they did take the next step, then wouldn't you be dead?
> 
> Yes, you are right - there is no valid reason for the military to exist. Some countries do not have one at all e.g. Mauritius, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Costa Rica.


I would...but not my unit.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Yeah I've been feeling a mix of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time they've appeared to be making progress it hits a wall and they stop talking to each other.. it's definitely face palm worthy given they are losing more money through the lockout than they would have by just going even with the CBA.

I'm starting to enjoy the lost revenue that's piling up.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Every time they've appeared to be making progress it hits a wall and they stop talking to each other.. it's definitely face palm worthy given they are losing more money through the lockout than they would have by just going even with the CBA.
> 
> I'm starting to enjoy the lost revenue that's piling up.


I don't think it's about money anymore, it's just a battle of ego between Fehr/players and Bettman/owners :? Dryden wrote a piece the other week on how the players felt like they lost during the last lockout and pride won't let them give in this time, even if it actually costs them financially. I think it's likely going to be the owners' side that'll be offering the olive branch to end the lockout, if ever..


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> I wish the NHL would make an alarm clock with the Canucks goal horn and song. That would have made the perfect Christmas gift for my brother and me.
> 
> But then I'd be supporting the NHL by buying their stuff.. So I can't do that.. Hm.


Lucky for me I bought myself a Canucks jersey last year before the lockout. It's too bad that the season is going to get cancelled. I really thought that they had a shot of winning the cup. Last year when they lost to the Kings in the playoffs, all of the Canucks fans here in Seattle where mad. I can't imagine how Vancouver felt.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This is going to be a crappy day.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Lucky for me I bought myself a Canucks jersey last year before the lockout. It's too bad that the season is going to get cancelled. I really thought that they had a shot of winning the cup. Last year when they lost to the Kings in the playoffs, all of the Canucks fans here in Seattle where mad. I can't imagine how Vancouver felt.


Oh it wasn't too bad. Pretty subdued. We still hate those dirty Bruins more


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm never gonna get to sleep tonight :time


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Oh it wasn't too bad. Pretty subdued. We still hate those dirty Bruins more


Yep. I remember watching the Stanley Cup and when they lost all of those anarchists started the riot and made the Canucks fans look bad.i watched the whole riot on CBC after game 7 was over.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> Oh it wasn't too bad. Pretty subdued. We still hate those dirty Bruins more


I only heard part of what you said, because I have 1 Stanley Cup ring plugging my ear. :lol

I miss hockey.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Yep. I remember watching the Stanley Cup and when they lost all of those anarchists started the riot and made the Canucks fans look bad.i watched the whole riot on CBC after game 7 was over.


The popular opinion is not that they're anarchists, but from Surrey :b Sucks either way... It broke my heart more than the Game 7 loss did by a long shot. Are you going to stay a Nucks fan if/when Seattle gets their team?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I only heard part of what you said, because I have 1 Stanley Cup ring plugging my ear. :lol
> 
> I miss hockey.


That was won by being thugs and rats









And not as much as me.. I'm actually counting down to watch Germany/Canada at 1 in the morning







God I'm pathetic..


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder what happened to the post your voice thread, I cant seem to find it. also I say also a lot. anyway also I love going to the international isle of supermarkets here to look at stuff I used to buy in england, irn bru, walnut whirl, those tubes of sherbet with the piece of licorice you dip into it, birds custard powder, yorkie bars, black jacks and fruit salad candy.

so many feels.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well at least i have one less present to get - my dad.

I cannot tell you how much i despise the man, and it's really unnatural for a daughter to hate their father so much, but he is a selfish, money grabbing low life - and anytime i do favours for him, he turns around and calls me every name under the sun. 

And then he squanders his money on rubbish. I feel sorry for my mum, who married such a ****ing c***. And my brother is finally seeing what a mess of a man he really is.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OMFG Hocus Pocus is on TV RIGHT NOW. Love. It.










But Halloween was ages ago???


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> That was won by being thugs and rats


That was won by 14 Canadian boys, a few Euro's, and one American..who could fight and score goals.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I left my headphones at my parent's house 2 weeks ago so I've been having to listen to music out loud quietly on my phone/laptop. I went back to get them a few hours ago and music from crappy iPod headphones has never sounded so good :blank


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

It's taken me 4 days to do something which could have taken me 4 hours.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

There's only one type of pie I like, and that's apple pie. I can eat it cold or heated up, but I prefer heated up. Does this mean I'm gay?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> There's only one type of pie I like, and that's apple pie. I can eat it cold or heated up, but I prefer heated up. Does this mean I'm gay?


That's the only type of pie you like?  Haha, jokes. :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I need to die.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Them times when you edit for 4 hours straight and Sony Vegas ****s up. I have the urge to throw my laptop out of a moving bus.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> that's the only type of pie you like?  haha, jokes. :b


that cat ate the pi of pie!!!! :wife


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So itchy, damn random bug things.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> that cat ate the pi of pie!!!! :wife


Yup! My cat loves pie. :b



AussiePea said:


> So itchy, damn random bug things.


I have been itchy lately, too. I think it's these fleas in my room still. I thought we got rid of them all but apparently not. My mom put a fogger in my room way back in May. I guess that didn't do the trick. >_< I honestly think it's impossible to get rid of fleas. They've been in here for two years. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Yup! My cat loves pie. :b
> 
> I have been itchy lately, too. I think it's these fleas in my room still. I thought we got rid of them all but apparently not. My mom put a fogger in my room way back in May. I guess that didn't do the trick. >_< I honestly think it's impossible to get rid of fleas. They've been in here for two years. :um


When in doubt use fire :um


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> There's only one type of pie I like, and that's apple pie. I can eat it cold or heated up, but I prefer heated up. Does this mean I'm gay?


i think it means you're american. or americanized.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> There's only one type of pie I like, and that's apple pie. I can eat it cold or heated up, but I prefer heated up. Does this mean I'm gay?


I think it means your a blasphemer against the one true god... Pie!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> When in doubt use fire :um


Did somebody call?

I probably know how to get rid of fleas. Or bedbugs. One time there were some bedbugs and my brother and me's bunk beds so my mom and my aunt got one of those things you use to sweep dirt into, put some paper in it and some other ****, light it, and hold it under the beds or some shizz like that and then after that, dey gone.



enfield said:


> i think it means you're american. or americanized.


NOOOOOOO!!! That means my pops was right. I _am_ American and not Mexican. I have to go eat a bunch of _flan_ and _pastel de tres leches_ right now to wash this American out of my mouth. . . I can... somehow imagine myself saying that in a couple of years, and _not_ be talking about food.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo. I just finished catching up to the Walking Dead and at mid-season! Need... more... Walking Dead... raraghh


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> NOOOOOOO!!! That means my pops was right. I _am_ American and not Mexican. I have to go eat a bunch of _flan_ and _pastel de tres leches_ right now to wash this American out of my mouth. . . I can... somehow imagine myself saying that in a couple of years, and _not_ be talking about food.


ahaha omg. one of my spanish teachers, (who had a degree innutrition) made us flan of all things on multiple occasions and awkwardly tried to feed it to us. each time i accepted it shyly and had _one_ bite. i remember feeling the whole production of it was a little sickening to me. by that time i was already kind of weary of sugar in those kinds of proportions and caramelized anything.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't care
But I am really hungry :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> If they did take the next step, then wouldn't you be dead?
> 
> Yes, you are right - there is no valid reason for the military to exist. Some countries do not have one at all e.g. Mauritius, Iceland, Liechtenstein, Costa Rica.


Only because no is interested in attacking those country's otherwise they would be completely screwed.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Why do people say "Cooossttaaaa Riiiiiiiiicccaaaaaaa!!!!"?

I once did a school Project on Costa Rica (what a fantastic place to live) and whenever I told people which country I was doing, they would respond by saying: "Ooooh, Cooossttaaaa Riiiiiiiiicccaaaaaaa!!!!" - Is this some kind of reference? Was this someone's catchphrase?


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Karma for the kama sutra
A lot calmer when the ganja's through ya


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hey, hey. You, you. Get into my car. Get out of my dreams. Get into my car! :banana


Billy Ocean


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Billy Ocean


Get into my car.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Get into my car.


With pleasure


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I should have bought that party platter. :no


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Seriously though, can you please let me edit my posts now..?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> With pleasure


Ooooh yea.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Ooooh yea.


Screw it


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I just realised.. oh


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Are the same mistakes doomed to be repeated over and over again? I mean you could conquer it for a while but eventually you slip...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> ahaha omg. one of my spanish teachers, (who had a degree innutrition) made us flan of all things on multiple occasions and awkwardly tried to feed it to us. each time i accepted it shyly and had _one_ bite. i remember feeling the whole production of it was a little sickening to me. by that time i was already kind of weary of sugar in those kinds of proportions and caramelized anything.


Man, you gringos are all the same. Everytime someone offers you some Mexican food, y'all are all like "No, that's okay I don't want any" or "Just a little bit." Like for this speech-sorta class we had to make a food and I made guacamole and then I went around offering it to people and while the white people went like "No I don't want any" the Mexicans were like "Yeah man, just leave the whole thing!"

I'm kidding, you know that right? It's good that you at least tried it. Though the caramelized thing is new. The only flan I've ever eaten is regular flan, chocoflan (one cake, chocolate on the bottom, flan on the top), and tres leches, which I _think_ is flan but I can't be sure. You know what I really like? Horchata.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

First serious snow storm of the year has begun! Gonna watch either the LOTR trilogy or the Dark Knight Trilogy... tbd


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Had my first ever pop tart because I see how much americans talk about them.

I don't get it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Elad said:


> Had my first ever pop tart because I see how much americans talk about them.
> 
> I don't get it.


They're way too dry for me to eat.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Get into my car.


No keep your vans and cars away from me! :no :hide


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

One morning, three Newfoundlanders and three Albertans were in a ticket counter line at a train station. The three Albertans each bought a ticket and watched as the three Newfies bought just one ticket.
'How are the three of you going to travel on only one ticket?' asked one of the Albertans.
'Be watchin and learnin,' answered one of the Newfies.

All six boarded the train where the three Albertans sat down, but the three Newfies crammed into a toilet together and closed the door. Shortly after the train departed, the conductor came around to collect tickets.
He knocked on the toilet door and said, 'Ticket, please.'
The door opened just a crack and a single arm emerged with a ticket in hand. The conductor took it and moved on.. 

The Albertans saw this happen and agreed it was quite a clever idea. Indeed, so clever they decided to do the same thing on the return trip and save some money.

That afternoon when they got back to the station, they bought a single ticket for the return trip and watched, while to their astonishment, the three Newfies didn't buy even one ticket!
'How are you going to travel without a ticket?' asked a perplexed Albertan. 'Be watchin and learnin,' answered the three Newfie boys in unison.

When they boarded the train, the three Albertans crammed themselves into a toilet and the three Newfies crammed into another toilet just down the way. Shortly after the train began to move, one of the Newfies left the toilet and walked over to the toilet in which the Albertans were hiding. The Newfie knocked on the door and said, 'Ticket, please.'


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I'm going to use that same story but replace Newfoundlanders with Englishmen and Albertans with Scots.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Either my dentist is correct and my gums are super sensitive because I don't floss, or Coca Cola is as acidic as they say it is because everytime I drink it, I feel like slight taste of blood or something on my bottom gums.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im so terrible with buying things online. I feel like I don't actually physically buy it.. so its not the same as really spending money and shopping.. even though it is the same. Idk. It tricks my brain.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^ I'm going to use that same story but replace Newfoundlanders with Englishmen and Albertans with Scots.


The Irish


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Howww could I forget...The Book of Eli?
Where Denzel plays a super hero blind guy
It was kinda sad, cause everyone was bad
Denzel was the only good guy the world had
He tried to hide the Bible for the thieves and the crooks
But then at the end, Carnegie stole the book
You thought Denzel lost, and you were like, "Dang.."
But guess what? ELI MEMORIZED THE WHOLE THING!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Elad said:


> Had my first ever pop tart because I see how much americans talk about them.
> 
> I don't get it.


Want to know what's even more baffling? Oreos. Try one.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Brasilia said:


> ^ I'm going to use that same story but replace Newfoundlanders with Englishmen and Albertans with Scots.


Except the Scots are more like the Newfies. In fact, the Newfies are probably of Scottish descent. There's frugal, there's cheap, and then there's Scottish.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

For the fourth time in the past 2.5 years, i almost got killed. I was about to step on a land-mine in this patrol, but someone saved my life in the last second.

5 lives to go.:roll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hadron said:


> For the fourth time in the past 2.5 years, i almost got killed. I was about to step on a land-mine in this patrol, but someone saved my life in the last second.
> 
> 5 lives to go.:roll


1 landmine every 228 days or so if the trend keeps up you should be out of there before it happens again.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Only because no is interested in attacking those country's otherwise they would be completely screwed.


That's not true - Costa Rica is in the middle of quite a violent area. There was a long civil wars in Nicaragua and El Salvador, and Honduras has been involved in El Salvaldor, and other Central American countries may have been involved in conflicts in the area too.

Iceland would have been invaded by Germany in World War 2 had the Americans not intervened pre-emptively.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Man, you gringos are all the same. Everytime someone offers you some Mexican food, y'all are all like "No, that's okay I don't want any" or "Just a little bit." Like for this speech-sorta class we had to make a food and I made guacamole and then I went around offering it to people and while the white people went like "No I don't want any" the Mexicans were like "Yeah man, just leave the whole thing!"
> 
> I'm kidding, you know that right? It's good that you at least tried it. Though the caramelized thing is new. The only flan I've ever eaten is regular flan, chocoflan (one cake, chocolate on the bottom, flan on the top), and tres leches, which I _think_ is flan but I can't be sure. You know what I really like? Horchata.


Flan isn't really Mexican, and all real variants should be caramelized. A proper Mexican variant should have a sweet rum/orange sauce.

I can't believe any gabachos fear flan (it is a dessert of European origin and totally mundane in every possible way) or guacamole. I can sorta understand huitlacoche and maybe nopales, though both are delicious. Menudo is actually good if you set aside the chewy tripe like my aunt (Mexican) and I do.

Ever tried jamaica? Hibiscus calyx tea... Good stuff.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


> 1 landmine every 228 days or so if the trend keeps up you should be out of there before it happens again.


There were shooting incidents as well. That's the second landmine incident. First one was when me and a few orhers accidentally entered a mine-field.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My ads on this site have moved from menopause stuff to ladies in lingerie at the store where I buy my bras. 

I think I kinda prefer the menopause ads. The boobs at the top of the screen are so distracting.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> My ads on this site have moved from menopause stuff to ladies in lingerie at the store where I buy my bras.
> 
> I think I kinda prefer the menopause ads. The boobs at the top of the screen are so distracting.


I sometimes get those ads too and I don't even use that stuff. I once even got ads for a cougar dating site.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Zeppelin said:


> I sometimes get those ads too and I don't even use that stuff. I once even got ads for a cougar dating site.


By that stuff do you mean bras or poise pads for menopausal women?

At least I use one of those I guess.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> My ads on this site have moved from menopause stuff to ladies in lingerie at the store where I buy my bras.
> 
> I think I kinda prefer the menopause ads. The boobs at the top of the screen are so distracting.


Why is there no reatardly overpriced mens underwear with silk and gold chain link over the silk

Or loincloths.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Monotony said:


> Why is there no reatardly overpriced mens underwear with silk and gold chain link over the silk
> 
> Or loincloths.


I would never leave this site if there were men covered in loincloths all over the place. Holy moly.

Seriously just even saying it gets me tingly. Loincloths.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> I would never leave this site if there were men covered in loincloths all over the place. Holy moly.
> 
> Seriously just even saying it gets me tingly. Loincloths.


Tray kinky :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lmao

Oh I suppose girls can have loincloths as well

http://www.sawfnews.com/Lifestyle/57458.aspx


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

7 hour drive awaits tomorrow! Always a grand time a solo road trip....




































not


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Seeing professional wedding pictures of a friend at 4 am. they look so happy and content with friends, family and fancy attire. I'm happy, but why do i feel like moping?.. forever alone. :/


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Sitting here at 12:33am on the small patio at the front of the house, so dark with no wind, no sounds, clear sky, warm temperature and coconut cream in my coffee. Why haven't I done this before? and really.. how can I complain so much and scrutinize myself, I need to just enjoy the now.

#powerofnowstilldoesntmakesensethough


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> They're way too dry for me to eat.


Yeah, its just some cheap thin pastry with a bit of sugar filling and frosting.. I know what you mean about the dryness, it was like chewing cardboard.



ericj said:


> Want to know what's even more baffling? Oreos. Try one.


I tried them and they tasted the same as every other generic sht brand with chocolate biscuit and some filling, for some reason I was expecting way too much I guess.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

My booots got ripped again, meaning that i'm gonna cover dozens of kilometers tonight, with weights, with new boots that aren't accustomed to my feet. FML

135 days to go.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Elad said:


> I tried them and they tasted the same as every other generic sht brand with chocolate biscuit and some filling, for some reason I was expecting way too much I guess.


Wow, that's the mildest response I have ever seen from a non-American to them. They're so weird that I thought everyone that didn't grow up encountering them found them completely repulsive (while almost every American loves them)...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

**** you, trigonometry… you make me procrastinate like nothing else. This is why I'm here now! Look what you made me do!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I wanna kiss you inside out.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> My booots got ripped again, meaning that i'm gonna cover dozens of kilometers tonight, with weights, with new boots that aren't accustomed to my feet. FML
> 
> 135 days to go.


Woohoo, this stupid exercise is cancelled because most of my platoon got injured from similar exercises lately. Pity i didn't get injured...

Anyway, tomorrow i'm going home, and i'm not hanging out with an assault rifle...No ****ing way! i'm gonna leave it with my uncle.

Also, i'm gonna run my boots over with a hummer, to soften them up.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

What lesson will life teach me today.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Great, I'm getting thrown out of school and I have nowhere else to go.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Great, I'm getting thrown out of school and I have nowhere else to go.


Duuuuuuoouuuuuuuuuuude what happened?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Duuuuuuoouuuuuuuuuuude what happened?


I'm not even sure. My attendance is good but I think it's because I'm so unmotivated during lessons. Either way, I have until the end of the week to find somewhere to go and if I don't, I'll probably be homeless or have to stay with a friend. It's amazing how much life can change in a few weeks.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Well don't I feel alone today


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Foot was alot better today - not in as much pain, but the fact my foot turns blue and it starts throbbing if i spend more than 5 minutes standing upright is kind of worrying.

Getting stitches out on friday and getting a nicer 'fiberglass cast' on it then, which i would prefer more than this heavy cast i have on it. 

And last night was the first night i slept without getting up every 2 hours. I really hope this is the road to recovery, trying to stay positive


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Great, I'm getting thrown out of school and I have nowhere else to go.


You're getting thrown out?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You're getting thrown out?


Yep, **** happens. It's a shame but oh well.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Yep, **** happens. It's a shame but oh well.


Awww, that sucks.  So, you don't have anywhere to stay or something?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww, that sucks.  So, you don't have anywhere to stay or something?


I've got a few options of places to go. It'll all work out  
Well, hopefully lol


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

We got a new puppy, and our cat is not impressed ha! 

Anytime he wanders over to her, looking for a play-fight, the cat just jumps up and gives a dirty look, as if to say 'ewww, get away from me', it's fun to watch. I hope they can eventually be friends, or is it possible?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I've got a few options of places to go. It'll all work out
> Well, hopefully lol


Well, I sure hope so, too muchacho. :squeeze What about your parents? They won't help you?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, I sure hope so, too muchacho. :squeeze What about your parents? They won't help you?


Thanks  
It's more that they can't, my mum already has to support my brother and it's pretty much my fault I'm getting kicked out so it's not right to make them suffer.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Thanks
> It's more that they can't, my mum already has to support my brother and it's pretty much my fault I'm getting kicked out so it's not right to make them suffer.


Oh, dang. Sorry to hear about that. I hope it all works out for you, which I'm sure it will since you have a few places you could stay at. =) My sister is having trouble with a place to stay at the moment. I think she's staying in a hotel and my dad wants me to try to get her to come back home with us and stay here. I highly doubt she'd want to move back in with us, though.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, dang. Sorry to hear about that. I hope it all works out for you, which I'm sure it will since you have a few places you could stay at. =) My sister is having trouble with a place to stay at the moment. I think she's staying in a hotel and my dad wants me to try to get her to come back home with us and stay here. I highly doubt she'd want to move back in with us, though.


Do they have hostels or public housing in the U.S? If there are, she could apply for a place or something like that


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I think because I'm unsuccessful it's because I sit on my *** not trying, so then I think I should stand up and do something, but I already do something, so I am simply assume I'm unsuccessful and that's it.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Yep, **** happens. It's a shame but oh well.


Thats right


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

If I am bored I hype myself up for something trivial


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Do they have hostels or public housing in the U.S? If there are, she could apply for a place or something like that


Yea, I think so. I really don't know if I want to do that to her, though. It sounds better than her doing what she's doing now. I'll try to get her to come home first but if she doesn't, then that's probably the only other option she has.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sigh...................


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Why do lawyers plaster their faces all over billboards? 

I wonder what would happen if two lawyers got into an accident with each other? That could make for a fierce exchange of phone calls and faxes.

Silly lawyers.

I have too much free time on my hands.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> Sigh...................


:squeeze 
It's our turn to hug you lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My legs are so sore. I feel like I've been exercising. Cleaning out that car made my legs sore. My stupid anxiety was making me shake when I had to lean over in the car to vacuum it out. >_< And when I went to bed last night, my legs were acting weird. They just all of a sudden jerked. It must have been a spasm. That always scares me when that happens.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

**** this.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I passed all of my classes with A's! :yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder.... a Power Ranger suit can protect you from sword slashes and energy blasts, but what would happen if you got shot with a regular gun?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Balls of steel.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

mmm...cheerios..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It seems like my mohawk groove is leaving me once more. NO! Come back, I'm sorry, I'll go back to using the good stuff! I'LL USE KNOX! JUST COME BACK!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I passed all of my classes with A's! :yay:yay:yay:yay


Congrats! This is a time for celebration, unfortunately it's the only song I could think of (Ocean) not much of an upbeat tune...but you know.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Congrats! This is a time for celebration, unfortunately it's the only song I could think of (Ocean) not much of an upbeat tune...but you know.


Thanks Brasilia.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if I could find my cousins on Facebook. The thing is, I don't remember their last names and would feel weird asking my parents that. "Used to find old friends and family" my foot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I passed all of my classes with A's! :yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This 21st party is going to be interesting....Pretty much the exact type of people I HATE hanging out with.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Why can't the daytime be as perfect as this.... 
I just love being alone and feeling like no one else exists.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

madisonjane said:


> Why can't the daytime be as perfect as this....
> I just love being alone and feeling like no one else exists.


Oh me too...daytime makes me anxious and depressed, for not being a part of society. At night though, I'm the only person alive, it feels like.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Old X-Men TV series on Netflix.... Yay


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm going to kidnap Charlie Rose and make him interview me.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I should not be staying up this late, but damn it I can't fall asleep.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I have reached 18,000 profile views. Should I feel flattered that I'm nearing 20,000, or pathetic about that?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Barette said:


> I have reached 18,000 profile views. Should I feel flattered that I'm nearing 20,000, or pathetic about that?


well, according to your profile (yes, I did the 18,001st view) you've been here for almost exactly 11 months, so you're getting around 1,600 views a month or about 50 profiles views a day. sooo I guess.... flattered!!

PS: sorry i'm bored and a math nerd so i couldn't resist doing the calculation :yes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Sleep, perchance to sleep. Whether tis nobler in the mind to sleep, whether tis nobler in the mind to sleep....


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> well, according to your profile (yes, I did the 18,001th view) you've been here for almost exactly 11 months, so you're getting around 1,600 views a month or about 50 profiles views a day. sooo I guess.... flattered!!
> 
> PS: sorry i'm bored and a math nerd so i couldn't resist doing the calculation :yes


If only I earned a dollar for each of those profile views!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Barette said:


> I have reached 18,000 profile views. Should I feel flattered that I'm nearing 20,000, or pathetic about that?


You should try to see if you can get the most profile views on SAS.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rdrr said:


> You should try to see if you can get the most profile views on SAS.


I've got nothing else going on in my life, so I just might go for it. I think one person had like 35,000, I could beat that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How hot it feels today..


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Barette said:


> I've got nothing else going on in my life, so I just might go for it. I think one person had like 35,000, I could beat that.


You can do it! Be creative with how you can draw attention to yourself here and try to reach your untapped female fan base as well, these strategies and more can garner millions of views.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I might even resort to begging, I have no shame for that.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

rdrr said:


> You can do it! Be creative with how you can draw attention to yourself here and try to reach your untapped female fan base as well, these strategies and more can garner millions of views.


Hmm, the cleavage avatars are sucking in all the guys, so maybe a profile picture of a chippendales guy will draw in the babes... she could be at 100,000 views in months


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

no matter what i do...or how much i try to look good
for u...it just seems like ur eyes r somewhere else


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I've got nothing else going on in my life, so I just might go for it. I think one person had like 35,000, I could beat that.


Well I'm already beaten about a hundred times over.

Try a moustache secretaz's profile views have dropped since she got rid of the moustache pic.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Barette said:


> I have reached 18,000 profile views. Should I feel flattered that I'm nearing 20,000, or pathetic about that?


You must be doing something right.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Hmm, the cleavage avatars are sucking in all the guys, so maybe a profile picture of a chippendales guy will draw in the babes... she could be at 100,000 views in months


That and she does actually have interesting posts and is an interesting person. So that could be it too.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> That and she does actually have interesting posts and is an interesting person. So that could be it too.


ummm, i was just trying to be funny :roll forgot you can't do that here


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dita said:


> This body lotion smells a bit yucky :/


"It puts the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again."


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> ummm, i was just trying to be funny :roll forgot you can't do that here


No. Your comment was funny. I'm just too serious sometimes.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Aww thanks!

ETA: I see I was a few posts late but I'm on my phone do I don't bother with quoting. I do think the hot women with fantastic cleavage help, though haha


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Why is my nose stuffy and running?? I just had a cold a month ago!! Can you get colds back-to-back like that? Weird too is how I will be seeing my mom this weekend, just like last month. Had a cold days before seeing my mom. 


Annoying! I just wanna breathe through my nose like normal again!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I haven't had a cold in about 2 and half years.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

SMH.

:no


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Wish hard, and it can be a Christmas miracle. :yay


It's snowing again! And starting to stick. A Christmas miracle. The Seattle area dosen't get snow to often.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

I never go just for a walk, maybe now is the time to do so.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

What happened to the tinychat everyone used to go on? :stu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I cant understand how everyone is incapable of driving in a straight line in WoT.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

So.. perma-ban doesn't mean forever?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know where to use my new account or keep this one. 
I think I hate this one, there's a little too much attached to it. :hide


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

You win this round hat-guy...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> It's snowing again! And starting to stick. A Christmas miracle. The Seattle area dosen't get snow to often.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Lindsay Lohan! You know you have made it on the Internetz when you are now an ad on websites.....for background checks!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> ^ I haven't had a cold in about 2 and half years.


Same. Elite immune system xD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Same. Elite immune system xD


But I kind of want one just to remember what it feels like, and to have a legit reason to skip work...no offence people currently suffering from cold and flu! Hope you people get well soon


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

E93 said:


> I don't know where to use my new account or keep this one.
> I think I hate this one, there's a little too much attached to it. :hide


Did you post with your new account on this page also?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Did you post with your new account on this page also?


I did, yeah.
I didn't know I could even log into this account until after I made my new one :stu


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

These damn urges...I wish I wasn't so scared to ask something blah whatever..


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> How hot it feels today..


LOL ..so funny. It will be super hot today here too!! I'm a whinger when it comes to heat. Most of my thoughts in here are about complaints of the weather hehe


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I need to do Christmas shopping today but it is too hot! On second thought..there's air con


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hot dogs from Costco are SO DELICIOUS. And i'm not ashamed at all.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> ^ I haven't had a cold in about 2 and half years.


I haven't had a cold in almost 3 years. O_O


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I haven't had a cold in almost 3 years. O_O


What's wrong with us?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> What's wrong with us?


Haha. xD The last cold I had was like the worst one ever. I had a horrible sore throat at the same time, too. It lasted for a week or more. My nose was completely stopped up.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Youtube has Gangum Style theme thingie today. That dude is taking over the world.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> I've got nothing else going on in my life, so I just might go for it. I think one person had like 35,000, I could beat that.


Meepie has over a million views. How that's even possible I don't know :stu


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

This Kool-aid was worth the 20 min bus journey.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I keep dropping my guitar pick inside the guitar. UGH. So hard to get it out of there >.>


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Meepie has over a million views. How that's even possible I don't know :stu


Are you kidding? Well ****, nevermind then, I can't beat that. That's impressive.

ETA: She only has 782 posts! How the hell did that happen! lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to order a chicken strip sandwich with fries at Sonic today. I spoke clearly through the mic thingy so she could hear me well. Instead of giving me fries, she gave me tater tots. xD I wasn't about to tell her that she gave me the wrong order, especially since I like tater tots. I didn't want to have to make her go back to give me fries. I'm glad I got them because they filled me up.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> Are you kidding? Well ****, nevermind then, I can't beat that. That's impressive.
> 
> ETA: She only has 782 posts! How the hell did that happen! lol


Wow, that's 1000 views a day lmao. I have like 2k over a year.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Wow, that's 1000 views a day lmao. I have like 2k over a year.


Whatever her secret is, it works. And now it's time to reevaluate my life that I'm judging my worth on profile views as compared to others.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I wonder what her secret is.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Maybe people get mixed up with Meepie and Meeps. 

I know I do.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You are yet more airy and light than I am and of course, more Aryan (get it, "airy 'n"?). and probably lightweight too. teeheehee.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome song.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

tasty...depression eating, probably had a bit too much :blank


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Something must be wrong with them.....................


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My dad thinks my sister might have bi-polar disorder. I wouldn't be too surprised if she has it. :/ She's been through a lot.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Barette said:


> Are you kidding? Well ****, nevermind then, I can't beat that. That's impressive.
> 
> ETA: She only has 782 posts! How the hell did that happen! lol


Someone probably spammed the refresh button on her page(F5).


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well besides my art final (which is just matching) and a small project that I can now finish in like 30 minutes, and I'm pretty much done with them. Thank God for the teachers who gave them early, or otherwise they wouldn't have to time to grade them, so I can just come to class, read comic books and browse the internet for a couple of hours and then go home. It's no use worrying over whether I'll pass because I can't really control that so I'll just have to wait until next semester.


Also, everyone on this site is so negative.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Neptunus, Melissa75 and Ventura and Just Lurking (I think) have been banned at their own request. It is a pity that they did that because of the changes in the moderation system.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

When you choke a smurf, what color does it turn?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Caring for the elderly is like caring for children..my energy levels are so low to be caring for others..don't think kids will be for me..


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

**** getting in that mode where I'm arrogant and hate everyone and everything. Getting fuelled by revenge is noo goood.

ahh go away


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish there was a cure to this diease called Humans.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> I wish there was a cure to this diease called Humans.


There is, it's called December 21!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Neptunus, Melissa75 and Ventura and Just Lurking (I think) have been banned at their own request. It is a pity that they did that because of the changes in the moderation system.


They made another site.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn this made me laugh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, this is not a time to panic - there is no reason to panic. I'll have a candy cane.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

So many kids from the commuter club at my school should join SAS. I wonder if there's a correlation between being a commuter and being painfully shy and quiet. :stu


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> So many kids from the commuter club at my school should join SAS. I wonder if there's a correlation between being a commuter and being painfully shy and quiet. :stu


Everyone in my class is a commuter. Anywhere from 5-60 minutes though. I dunno where we would make that cutoff. Maybe we just make the cutoff at the girl who rides a scooter to school.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Most depressing bday ever. I hate facebook it makes me look like a loser & I will delete my account once I buy myself a cell (If I find a job). On the brigt side I'm going skating tomorrow with my close friends...I only have 3 at the moment but it's better than nothing. Small circle/real friends >>>>>>large circle of fakes, I mean friends


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

little toaster said:


> Everyone in my class is a commuter. Anywhere from 5-60 minutes though. I dunno where we would make that cutoff. Maybe we just make the cutoff at the girl who rides a scooter to school.


We have one kid that bikes to school, he's my favorite. He moved all the way from California to rent an apartment and go to school here. I don't understand why anyone would want to move to cold, boring old Connecticut. :lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

meganmila said:


> They made another site.


What is it called?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I asked to get permission to leave the country in order to vist my family in the UK, but i was refused. I then told the highers up that I wish to leave the unit because they don't give a crap about my needs. Of course, they said they can't allow that since they need me.:roll

I swear, i'm gonna visit the UK(for the last time ever) in the next couple of weeks...though i'll have to pull a few strings.

133 days to go


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I woke up today in the weirdest way...

I was dreaming that I was brushing my teeth (as we all do) and I was nearing the end of this, when all of a sudden my alarm went off, which made me (for some reason) sit up in my bed and 'rinse'. I immediately realised what I had done, and couldn't decide whether to be grossed out about the fact that I just spat all over my duvet or whether I should turn the alarm off. I went for the latter. 

The perks of being a deep sleeper.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

LyricallyAnonymous said:


> When you choke a smurf, what color does it turn?


Purple. Don't ask how I know that. :um


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to never get sick. 5 or so years ago there was a period I went without getting sick in 2 or 3 years. I have now had a cold last year, and twice this. At least it's only once, I never get sick or food poisoning or have terrible aches after eating something. I'm lucky like that.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

It's been almost 10 years since I first heard The Strokes. 'Someday' now has legitimate nostalgic value and I want to cry.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's 2:26 AM and don't feel tired. Usually I'm going to bed by now. But since I hardly slept last night due to my cold, the extra napping periods throughout the day made it so I feel awake now. And am on a snacking spree. Eating the last few pieces of Halloween candy to fulfill my need. All this is not good.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

If I were mean, I would answer in all the "list _____ alphabetically" threads, and then delete my answers later so it looked like the person who answered after me didn't know their ABC's. But I'm not that mean, so I don't.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Hope you have a nice christmas with your new "friend" or whatever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's what you get for drinking too much during the holidays. Sweetie, I'd be crying, too.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Woke up in the morning, started thinking about sex. :yes


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate it when I message my friend on Facebook and she takes like 7 hours to respond, then gets annoyed when I take like 10 mins to respond to her back -_-


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> ^ I haven't had a cold in about 2 and half years.





Cam1 said:


> Same. Elite immune system xD


I am now sick, shouldn't have said anything


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> I am now sick, shouldn't have said anything


Such a shame. And it's the holidays!

Mind you I'm currenty living in fear of the winter vomiting bug - cases have gone up by 83% :eek I don't want to leave the house until Spring.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Selena Gomez is seeing Ronan Farrow now?! WTF! Lucky *****, this has got to be one of the best cases of rebound sex, ever. Way better than Bieber. I wonder what he wants with her, he's a genius that went to Harvard at like 15. Oh wait, she's hot. That's right, NM, all makes sense.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I am now sick, shouldn't have said anything


Awww. =[ That blows. No pun intended.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

What should I wear for the end of the world....?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well Thank you Mr Einstein................


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

So I wonder what will be the next date they will set for the apocalypse when the coming one fails lol.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I shaved and now my face feels empty lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> So I wonder what will be the next date they will set for the apocalypse when the coming one fails lol.


sometime in 2014-2015 would be my guess


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> sometime in 2014-2015 would be my guess


They won't ever stop with the predictions. :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> They won't ever stop with the predictions. :lol


 I predict the world shall end in Three Billion and One years


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I predict the world shall end in Three Billion and One years


I predict that it will end when I say so. :twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I predict that it will end when I say so. :twak


No :twak I say it will end when the sun expands and cooks all life on the planet alive :wife


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> No :twak I say it will end when the sun expands and cooks all life on the planet alive :wife


Well, that makes sense.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Bruno Mars, for your new song and getting to hear my mom sing "Your sex takes me to paradise" in the store. 

I can't decide which is worse, that, or when she'd take me to school singing "Your sex is on fire" when that Kings of Leon song came out. -__-"


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I wonder what other names were in the running before my parents chose my current first name.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

This must be the coldest house ever, fire is on, radiators are warm but i can still see my breath in the air, and i actually can't feel my leg. I might as well be sitting in the garden.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister texted me today and we just started talking about random stuff. She told me that her boyfriend is 26. I thought he was like 22. He doesn't look 26 at all. lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

My boobs hurt!
I need a man!
If you can't handle me at my worst, you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best!
I can't drive!
Why does nobody love me?


It's a very distressing time for me right now.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Miss Universe will have to do, since nothing else is on tonight.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm in a disgustingly good mood today. Oh wait, I have been all week, because the semester is over. :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> My boobs hurt!
> I need a man!
> If you can't handle me at my worst, you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best!
> I can't drive!
> ...


:squeeze:b


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a man crush on Neil Patrick Harris


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Miss Universe will have to do, since nothing else is on tonight.


Did Australia win? She should have, if she didn't.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Did Australia win? She should have, if she didn't.


She came in 4th and USA came in first:um If they were going by looks, she definitely would of won(out of the top 5).


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Thanks Bruno Mars, for your new song and getting to hear my mom sing "Your sex takes me to paradise" in the store.
> 
> I can't decide which is worse, that, or when she'd take me to school singing "Your sex is on fire" when that Kings of Leon song came out. -__-"


I laughed out loud reading this.

I hope that rumor about shooting down my old high school on Friday isn't true.  I hope they track down whoever said that. Slimy b*stard.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> She came in 4th and USA came in first:um If they were going by looks, she definitely would of won(out of the top 5).


Oh yeah, I forgot about personality...:teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I laughed out loud reading this.
> 
> I hope that rumor about shooting down my old high school on Friday isn't true.  I hope they track down whoever said that. Slimy b*stard.


Woah. :shock If that was meant to be a joke, then that's a cruel joke.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Woah. :shock If that was meant to be a joke, then that's a cruel joke.


Yeah. People are going crazy with this end of the world s*it. If it's a joke or not it's not funny and whoever started it should be put in a cell for 24 hours or something. It gets personal when it's your own school.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yeah. People are going crazy with this end of the world s*it. If it's a joke or not it's not funny and whoever started it should be put in a cell for 24 hours or something. It gets personal when it's your own school.


That is some really scary stuff. I hope they get that settled at your school. I remember we had a bomb threat when I was in 8th grade. We had to go on the football field and sit on the bleachers for like an hour.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That is some really scary stuff. I hope they get that settled at your school. I remember we had a bomb threat when I was in 8th grade. We had to go on the football field and sit on the bleachers for like an hour.


I remember we went on lockdown when I was in high school one time from a threat or something. Serious stuff.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I remember we went on lockdown when I was in high school one time from a threat or something. Serious stuff.


In 6th grade there was talk that there was going to be a shootout between two gangs on Friday the 13th (on of the gangs had the number 13 in their name) at the school, and the school called to tell parents that we didn't have to come to school if they didn't feel it was safe, and there were cops, real cops not security guards, walking around school, and we had to leave last period to go down to the auditorium (it was more or less underground) while the buses arrived. Luckily nothing happened, but the school was on the news and everything. Towards that day we had to take off our shoes when going through the metal detectors.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I remember we went on lockdown when I was in high school one time from a threat or something. Serious stuff.


:afr Yea, it scared me when I heard about that bomb threat in middle school.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There used to be cops walking around my school every day. I bet they still do that.

Shelbs...yeah Everybody was all serious and we have to be let out each class to go home and there was cops all around. 

Usually the school is not that ghetto but can be heh.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've shot all of my ammunition in 20 minutes. WTF.

132 days to go.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The ****. I ate a good sized meal not two hours ago and am hungry now. Do I have a tapeworm or am I.... pregnant? Oh my god, my dad's gonna kill me, and Kevin doesn't even know!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The ****. I ate a good sized meal not two hours ago and am hungry now. Do I have a tapeworm or am I.... pregnant? Oh my god, my dad's gonna kill me, and Kevin doesn't even know!


You're 15! You're supposed to be hungry every 2 hours or less. You're supposed to want a snack 20 minutes after a big meal. Enjoy it while you can. There will come a time when you look at a brownie and gain a pound.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

23 hours and 22 minutes until the world ends.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

SNOW DAY!!!!!!!!!!! **** yeah let's celebrate. Let's celebrate for no school today and the world ending tomorrow.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy **** did I kick the *** of sa tonight. So happy of that success.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

هذا لا يعني شيئا، ولكن الكتابة العربية هو بارد.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

AussiePea said:


> Holy **** did I kick the *** of sa tonight. So happy of that success.


Great!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> 23 hours and 22 minutes until the world ends.


I hope so


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So depressed I cant sleep, stresses about everything running through my mind. Its frustrating that even after years I still don't know how to deal with these yo-yo issues that keep popping up. I'm sure I'll feel a bit better soon, but right now I wish I could just switch off.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

NOW I HAVE

A HAM

HO - HO - HO

x​


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to decide where I'm going to college next fall.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Estelle said:


> I need to decide where I'm going to college next fall.


Same, it's a tough decision :/


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone is outside sweeping the doorstep of my apartment. 

Thanks mysterious stranger. Surely the wind won't blow all the leaves back once you're done.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Absolutely Fabulous is the best show evar.





































I aspire to be Patsy one day. She is my role model.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Currently Active Users: 1721 (229 members and 1492 guests)  Most users ever online was 3,090, 09-07-2011 at 09:06 AM.
Nevermind0, A Nowhere Man, Aheadofmytime, alex96, alexandraelizabeth123, alt255, Amphoteric, Andy090, Animekid, AnnieKay, Anti depressant, anuj88, apx24, Archaeron, awkwardsilent, Azador, Babi86, Badmonkey, Barry23, baseballdude, baxman, bazinga, Biggles, BKrakow, BladeRunnerB26354, bullsfan, buutenks, Cam1, Caustic, cecilyelt, Chopper Majeure, citysleeps5, CoalaSath, cookiecutter, Corvus Cowl, crp207, CrystalH, cubanscorpio+, CWe, Daniel C, Dark Alchemist, Dark Light, dillybar20, distinctlybeautiful, Donness, DontDoSadness, duandurarust, DWILLIGANS, DysfunctionalDoll, Eastcheap, Eccles, eggobrains, esmoker, Estelle, et1991, ev0ker, Evo1114, FadeToOne, failed101, Fear Goggles, feelingfire, Fenren, feverfew, Freiheit, FrozenCube, G i r l, GD8, gilmourr, Goldman, GotAnxiety, GunnyHighway, hamza, hopeless93, InfiniteBlaze, Inshallah, Invisiblehandicap, Isabelle50, jackbarrett, jasonblack, JayC123, Jene, Jet, JGreenwood, joey22099, John The Great, jonny neurotic, JustHuman, kj87, Kml5111, Laliho, laughon, lespauldude, lewissw, Lisa03, LisaDanielle, Lizard, Locked, LONDN, londonbelstaff, Luke688, maconga, mchratliff, mdiada, etc.

...and yet this site has never felt emptier. I miss someone.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^I didn't make the cut..


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I'm on invisible mode  

And now everyone knows it


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

So here it comes to the invisible.



Brasilia said:


> هذا لا يعني شيئا، ولكن الكتابة العربية هو بارد.


نعم خصوصا تمتعها من اليمين إلى اليسار،

نعم خصوصا أن تترك

في الواقع، كل منهما قد كتبت بنفس الطريقة، وضع فاصلة في واحدة من أعلى واحد، والنتيجة هي: عدد من الكلمات والضعف.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

chopper majeure said:


> so here it comes to the invisible.
> 
> نعم خصوصا تمتعها من اليمين إلى اليسار،
> 
> ...


لا أحد يعرف ما نقوله. ينبغي لنا أن تشكل شائعات عن أعضاء SAS أخرى!

lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

chopper majeure said:


> so here it comes to the invisible.
> 
> نعم خصوصا تمتعها من اليمين إلى اليسار،
> 
> ...


ຂ້າພະເຈົ້າມັກວິທີການລາວລາຍລັກອັກສອນໄດ້


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to learn Matrix writing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder if I'll get to see my cousin's baby for Christmas this year. She's so cute. She has a birthmark on her forehead in the shape of a heart.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great. My mother wants me to go over to my grandmother's down the street and stay over there from 11 tonight until the morning because she's going to be there by herself. >_< I don't want to go over there. This sucks. Well, I guess I'm going to have to.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to tell my mom to make one of my sisters go over there instead of me. It's not like I have anybody to keep me company every night. That's what I should do.  I'm tired of having to do everything to please everybody. It's not like I'm going to have anything to do when I go over there. I'm just going to have to lay down the whole time doing nothing. >_< Now, I'm pissed. Argh. I don't understand why she can't make one of my sisters go over there. It always has to be me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm hungry. I haven't even had any actual food to eat today yet and it's 5:16 p.m. xD I'm not going out to get anything to eat again. I try to eat out like only three times a month. Hmmm, I wonder what I should eat.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Just woke up at 4PM and drank gatorade and ate poptarts. Livin the high life.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm hungry. I haven't even had any actual food to eat today yet and it's 5:16 p.m. xD I'm not going out to get anything to eat again. I try to eat out like only three times a month. Hmmm, I wonder what I should eat.


This D

elicious cake I baked this morning.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I come back from getting some food because there wasn't any actual food to eat in the house and my dad whines to my uncle on the phone about how we're always getting mad at him and how he pays the bills for us and bla bla bla. I got mad at my dad earlier because he said my phone number got changed. You can't ever please that man. I know he purposely yelled that on the phone to my uncle, so I could hear it. What's wrong with him? I got straight A's in all of my classes, I cleaned out the car a few days ago, I feed the dog every day, and I'm getting better at talking more. What more can the son of a ***** ask for? And everybody pays bills. The world doesn't revolve around that man. All he talks about is money. That's what comes out of his mouth day in and day out. He's a sick, disgusting human being. >_< I can't wait to move out of this place. 

End of my rant.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Seeing as I'm still alive I'm going to eat this pot of cheesecake filling all to myself. It only makes sense. Maybe I should buy some licorice too.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It sucks that I'm the only one who knows what I'm getting for Christmas. It's not like I went looking for it, my parents came home from shopping and gave me a jacket telling me to put it on to see if it fits and telling me that's my present. It's a cool jacket though, I can't ****ing wait to be wearing it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> It sucks that I'm the only one who knows what I'm getting for Christmas. It's not like I went looking for it, my parents came home from shopping and gave me a jacket telling me to put it on to see if it fits and telling me that's my present. It's a cool jacket though, I can't ****ing wait to be wearing it.


lmao  I think my mom did that to me one Christmas. I didn't even ask for anything for Christmas. All I need is clothes and money.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lol...even the crazies wont respond to me anymore. I give up. Time for some cake. Cake heals all.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> :afr Yea, it scared me when I heard about that bomb threat in middle school.


In my first year of high school (a small Canadian town), we had a few bomb threats called in...we all knew they weren't serious, but the school had to take it serious and evacuate the students, and not let them back in until it was searched. Which meant we were getting the rest of the day off. :clap


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Stan Lee is the man, how am I just now noticing all his cameos in the Marvel movies?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder how my makeshift pie will taste. The outdated pie crust has been well frozen until today, and I had a can of apple pie filling.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Attention everyone everywhere even in video games look where you are bloody well going. If you drive into my tank one more time I will kill you. :wife


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

*awesome intro to an awesome song*

_"--Sam, what did I tell you about that ****ing ska music?"_

*"You can't tell me what to do anymore dad, I'm not a kid. I'm 14."*

_"**** you, you little ****! You ****in' pissed yourself at that festival."_

*"I'm sorry dad. I was being a dumb****, but you need to listen to this music. Then you'll see why I like it."

* *sigh* _"Alright son, I'll give it a shot."_

*"Check this band out dad, La Pobreska."*

_"Alright son."_

*****ing awesome song begins and you lose track of time*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to decorate the house with posters of monkeys:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

_Why would you tattoo a frog on your boob!!!!!_


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> _Why would you tattoo a frog on your boob!!!!!_


so guys have an excuse to stare. :boogie


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

brasilia said:


> لا أحد يعرف ما نقوله. ينبغي لنا أن تشكل شائعات عن أعضاء sas أخرى!
> 
> Lol


فكرة مذهلة، ولكن ما إذا كان الآخرون اكتشاف جوجل ترجمة أيضا؟ كذلك لا يهمني كثيرا في جميع


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

zeppelin said:


> ຂ້າພະເຈົ້າມັກວິທີການລາວລາຍລັກອັກສອນໄດ້


వారు నిజంగా పదాల మధ్య స్పేస్ లేదు?

వావ్ నేను ఈ భాష కనిపిస్తుంది ఎలా ఇష్టపడ్డారు!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's 2:40AM the apocalypse is hours away and I'm sitting in bed drinking Malibu and ordering monkey posters on the Internet.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

And the withdrawal begins. I hate Christmas more than I did before.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I need a new chair the padding on this crappy Chinese one is completely crushed I'm just sitting on cardboard and the screws used to keep the wheels on. :mum


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's 4 am, and I've been exhausted since noon. Why am I still awake. WHY?!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

To my *everything*

I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I'm just acting the way I am because I realized you needed more than what I am capable of giving you, and I accepted that. I'm just as hurt as you are, really. I was hoping we could keep what we had together, and at least remain talking. I mean, how can I just give up on all of me so easily?

The questions I asked, *did not* lead me to do this btw. I'm *numb *to that situation. I made this decision after you told me you felt as though you were missing out, and did not want to keep missing out.

...I know you will see this. Talk to me when you feel better.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

arnie said:


> I want to decorate the house with posters of monkeys:


That's not a monkey. It's a chimpanzee.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Let's improve the world by removing all pretzels from the party mix


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

omg it is soooo cold in my room right now!! It says it's 40 outside where I live. Can't wait to be warm in bed soon


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> omg it is soooo cold in my room right now!! It says it's 40 outside where I live. Can't wait to be warm in bed soon


Everythign about this is true for where I am, except swap cold for hot the we are in Celsius now Fahrenheit.

To summarize:

IT'S FRUCKING HOT


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

All I ever wanted was you. But, I won't say a word. Eventually this silence will grow mountains between us till we are world's away from where we so innocently began.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

chopper majeure said:


> فكرة مذهلة، ولكن ما إذا كان الآخرون اكتشاف جوجل ترجمة أيضا؟ كذلك لا يهمني كثيرا في جميع


جوجل ترجمة؟ لم أكن استخدام هذا لول ... نعم أنا.

أيضا، الكتابة العربية هو في توقيعي الجديد...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh shoot, how can I forget today is the 21st?? :doh


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banzai said:


> Oh shoot, how can I forget today is the 21st?? :doh


Christmas is the 25th - all you need to worry about


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not dead..I am hungryyy


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

999999999 views on the gangnam style video. In the next 2 hourd it's gonna reach a billion. The world really is going crazy.

131 days to go.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Two related thoughts:

Don't choose the better girl or guy, choose the girl or guy that brings out the best in you.

I thought about impressing but then I realized how easily I could lose myself in doing so and what would really be the point even if you gained the person's affections? Eventually the facade fades and the truth is revealed; And what if they did not like what they discovered? What a waste of time and emotions that would be. I would feel far happier and genuinely liked/loved if they were attracted to who I truly am - saw beauty where I saw none, simply being authentically me. There is nothing better than being accepted as you are.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Skyrim? Or Halo 4? Skyrim? Halo 4?! Skyrim?!? Halo 4?!?!?

Happy Wars it is!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

going to a party sans alcohol. scary.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to have a crush on this girl from my HS until she put on her FB that she hates Southern accents. :sus How shallow.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

don't be social alien, if you are, evolve


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Potpourri freaked me out as a kid. It still does, I think.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Sleeping is becoming a hobby, and I'm getting too good at it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

A lot of times when I come online to do something I just end up surfing SAS and then get too lazy to do the thing I came on in the first place to do *sigh*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, James Franco. Where did your hot go? WHERE DID IT GO?!?!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> 999999999 views on the gangnam style video. In the next 2 hourd it's gonna reach a billion. The world really is going crazy.
> 
> 131 days to go.


And you are contributing to it


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> Oh, James Franco. Where did your hot go? WHERE DID IT GO?!?!


I stole it. It's mine now, I'm keeping it.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I forgot how awesome Kill Bill is.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I forgot how awesome Kill Bill is.


not that awesome


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

falling down said:


> not that awesome


:O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if I should buy this guy something for Christmas. :/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if I should buy this guy something for Christmas. :/


~Yoo talkin' 'bout chuir boyfriiiiend?~
Get something small like a shirt or something and if he gives you something give it to him and if he doesn't, free shirt! (Well not exactly free)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ~Yoo talkin' 'bout chuir boyfriiiiend?~
> Get something small like a shirt or something and if he gives you something give it to him and if he doesn't, free shirt! (Well not exactly free)


Yea. I was thinking about buying a shirt. xD I would feel awkward going to the men's clothes in the store. :um lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate you all.

That is all, carry on.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Better to reign in hell than serve in heaven. :evil


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Better to reign in hell than serve in heaven. :evil


I guess, if you like the smell of the devil's crotch.....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Okay. Thanks I guess. ???


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I keep finding live ammunition in the bins of this base. People here don't value anything.

130 dsys to go.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

falling down said:


> I guess, if you like the smell of the devil's crotch.....


No no, it means it's better to be satan than to smell god's crotch. Or do you mean the sulfur smell? I think the devil would probably get used to it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Last time i drank alcohol wad like 6 months ago. No wonder i'm posting random crap on SAS....


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

writing up a small wish list for my dad when he goes shopping for me and sis this weekend. Since we will be in Vegas then, he'll have a couple more days to shop lol.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I still haven't started my Christmas shopping, great. -_-


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just want warm and no more annoying families annoying me with their superior knowledge of everything. You know, I only spend MY LIFE doing this for a living.. I think I know why we need that tube in. But if you'd rather your husband bleed out on the floor, cool beans. Wish they'd let me do that too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I got a shirt for him. I hope he likes it. :/ I'm starting to think I should have gotten a hat for him instead because he always wears a hat. >_< Well, hopefully he appreciates my gift. I put his gift in a cute, little bag with Santa on it. It's one of the bags my mom saved for Christmas from last year. And she had a box full of cards, so I gave him a card that actually matches with the bag. How adorable. ^_^ I'm so psyched about buying my first gift ever. \(^_^)/


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

That dream I had was so weird, but so amazing...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Part of me doesn't believe it--the same part of me that told me to stop believing Santa Claus, and that certain people don't like me. SANTA IS REAL, I AM LIEKABLE, STOOPID BRAYN.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I kinda hoped the world would end...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say or do may be used against you in a court of law, bro.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

intheshadows said:


> I kinda hoped the world would end...


Actually it did. This is just the afterglow. It will fade away in a few days.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

When I was thinner I could joke about my obsession with food and it was funny. Now that I'm gaining weight, I get more pity for my food jokes than I do laughs. I've learned there's a formula to it. 

Fat girl jokes about loving food = sad. 
Thin girl jokes about it = funny.

I need to lose weight cause that was half my schtick.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went over to my sister's house in the neighborhood to see her bf's daughter open up Christmas gifts since her father's ex-wife is picking her up tonight and keeping her for a whole week. Well, I had fun until my sister's bf came up with this lovely idea to let his daughter take a picture with my other sister, the preppy sister. I was just thinking in my head, "What about me? I must not be good enough for pictures?" It kind of hurt. :/ And then I sat down on the couch for awhile and when I went past my sister his daughter was telling me that I was in the way.  That really hurt. So, I decided to get up and leave and I literally walked home in the cold. I had a good day up until that ****. I can't please anyone. I hate my preppy sister.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Some wind and rain outside, i wouldn't like to be out in it. Wind is going at 100km/hr apparently, the weather man totally underestimated this wind.

And i can hear our poor plastic santa statue rolling around the drive, like a mo'fo.

Go home santa - you are drunk.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

GitHub is down. :blank I was just about to commit something to master. fffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... *rages*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

psychic reading at some point. I'm psyched!

Oh and in honor of the one Hobbitses:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Did all my laundry tonight. Now I'm just kinda sitting here twiddling my thumbs. yay me. I guess I could be doing some reading or something.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to get over it..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to end it


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I was going to go to bed earlier cause I was fixing to pass out but now I don't want to go to bed....

Now I'm getting sort of depressed..maybe I should sleep.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

*on Facebook, hoping cute girl starts conversation with me* Grr. sack up Gorillaz, everyone does not hate you.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm glad this bad mood will go away tomorrow. I have to force it out. No grumpy Emma during the holidays.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, some female from the military police stopped me and asked me to give her my id because i have long hair (which is forbidden). I wasn't even on uniform; i wore civilian clothes, but carried a gun. Now, i really didn't feel like spending a few weeks in jail, so i gave her the middle finger and bolted off. Pity she didn't attampt to chase me... would have been a real spectacle

129 days to go.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

American Idol is going to suck without Steven Tyler.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> American Idol is going to suck without Steven Tyler.


I thought that was one of the many reasons why American Idol does suck. :yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I should buy more monkey posters.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Heh, some female from the military police stopped me and asked me to give her my id because i have long hair (which is forbidden). I wasn't even on uniform; i wore civilian clothes, but carried a gun. Now, i really didn't feel like spending a few weeks in jail, so i gave her the middle finger and bolted off. Pity she didn't attampt to chase me... would have been a real spectacle
> 
> 129 days to go.


wut?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I always plan on getting up early, but then I stay up so late


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I cant sleep. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Heh, some female from the military police stopped me and asked me to give her my id because i have long hair (which is forbidden). I wasn't even on uniform; i wore civilian clothes, but carried a gun. Now, i really didn't feel like spending a few weeks in jail, so i gave her the middle finger and bolted off. Pity she didn't attampt to chase me... would have been a real spectacle
> 
> 129 days to go.


Dude - don't mess up now. :mum



arnie said:


> wut?


He is in the military. Our military has rules like this.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> Heh, some female from the military police stopped me and asked me to give her my id because i have long hair (which is forbidden). I wasn't even on uniform; i wore civilian clothes, but carried a gun. Now, i really didn't feel like spending a few weeks in jail, so i gave her the middle finger and bolted off. Pity she didn't attampt to chase me... would have been a real spectacle
> 
> 129 days to go.


Sounds like a good way to get shot. It probably wasn't the long hair that she stopped you for. It was that you were wearing civilian clothes and carrying a gun.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Dude - don't mess up now. :mum
> 
> He is in the military. Our military has rules like this.


I won't...which is why i ran away. If i had stayed, i would have been put on trial.

Oh and i think i'm gonna get a haircut today.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Sounds like a good way to get shot. It probably wasn't the long hair that she stopped you for. It was that you were wearing civilian clothes and carrying a gun.


Nah, i was carrying an assault rifle that's only made for the idf.

And anyway, she wasn't carrying a gun.

Also, she told me it's my hair.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

It is annoying that the automatic spell-checker only uses American English. Spelling "defence" as "defense" is an abomination.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> Nah, i was carrying an assault rifle that's only made for the idf.
> 
> And anyway, she wasn't carrying a gun.
> 
> Also, she told me it's my hair.


Around here if the police (Military or otherwise) saw a young man carrying an assault rifle and he took off running he would end up dead.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Never enough anything.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Around here if the police (Military or otherwise) saw a young man carrying an assault rifle and he took off running he would end up dead.


Well, my rank allows me to carry a firearm wearing civilian clothes.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ that is another odd thing about America - the police seem to have a licence to shoot anyone who runs away from them


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow in the space of 2 hrs, my mood has really lifted. I'm thinking I'd love to go camping but am having second thoughts because I don't want to be attacked by mozzies. Bugs seem to be attracted to my skin -_-


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I could really use some friends on here.


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

perfume commercials are weird half the time I don't know I'm watching one until they show the bottle at the end and then I'm like what wtf


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've just seen the most beautiful female human ever. I tried to find a single flaw in how she looked, but to no avail. Nevet have i seen anyone like her in real life, TV or whatever.


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

...Dad, is Santa real?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm thirsty but there's nothing to drink but milk and an endless supply of clean water.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^Maple syrup too.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I'll cook today. And bake.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A catnap would do me good.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

80 hours overtime? Did I really? I wonder how much money the taxman will take this time. I bet I take home, like, £30 extra or something.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've forgotten how to do things.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bored... :time


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I had my second zombie dream yesterday. It was awesome, though me and two other people were the only ones to survive. I don't know how I managed to get out of that classroom, but no one else was helping me barricade the open door with desks to keep the zombies out, so whatever. **** them. I also had white hair in that dream.

My hair was also shorter and I remember thinking about how badly the white part contrasted with the black part. When I woke up however, I thought the white hair was cool and thought, _Wait, where did my white hair go? Dammit, I'm still stuck with my black hair_. Good times.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

sunking said:


> perfume commercials are weird half the time I don't know I'm watching one until they show the bottle at the end and then I'm like what wtf


Yeah like Brad Pitt's Chanel No. 5 right?...now that was tragic and wtf


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I had my second zombie dream yesterday. It was awesome, though me and two other people were the only ones to survive. I don't know how I managed to get out of that classroom, but no one else was helping me barricade the open door with desks to keep the zombies out, so whatever. **** them. I also had white hair in that dream.
> 
> My hair was also shorter and I remember thinking about how badly the white part contrasted with the black part. When I woke up however, I thought the white hair was cool and thought, _Wait, where did my white hair go? Dammit, I'm still stuck with my black hair_. Good times.


Sounds like an awesome dream.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Today I'll be doing sort of 11th hour Xmas shopping and it will 30 degrees (I'm always going out when it's super hot!). They have a new frozen yoghurt place open so it's cool ..


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it weird that I like to drink gin straight?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Breaking bad is a great show.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

My mother is using my dog's x-mas present from me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope he comes to get this gift. Maybe I shouldn't have said that it's nothing special. :no Either way, he should appreciate it.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I hope he comes to get this gift. Maybe I shouldn't have said that it's nothing special. :no Either way, he should appreciate it.


There's something wrong with him if he doesn't. He's denying a FREE GIFT lol I'm kidding but I hope he comes too. Btw Merry almost Christmas Shelby!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> There's something wrong with him if he doesn't. He's denying a FREE GIFT lol I'm kidding but I hope he comes too. Btw Merry almost Christmas Shelby!


lol :b Merry almost Christmas to you, too! \(^_^)/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow, no way I would survive zombies. I started playing Left 4 Dead and they.... they just came at me! I shot one and it didn't die and it just charged at me so I just shot my gun until I had to reload even though I killed it in the second shot, and those masses of them. Whew! I was relying on my team to do most of the work. Maybe if they were the traditional slow zombies I could stand a chance but... :no I don't even know why I'm still playing if it's scaring me so. Oh yeah... I'm bored to tears


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This summer I'm going to go to yard sales and look for old N64 games to buy and re sell online. Could make a decent profit if I can find the right games.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Even korean bbq can save my soul now. Oooh i'm in the dark ages again.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> Even korean bbq can save my *soul* now. Oooh i'm in the dark ages again.


Seoul*


----------



## Lissyu (Jun 30, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Breaking bad is a great show.


Damn straight .


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Lissyu said:


> Damn straight .


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Seoul*


haha.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

For some reason I like listening to Frank Ocean while I'm eating bacon. Maybe it's because I'm lost, lost in the grease of it all.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Man, this place is as sexually charged as the day I left it....nevar change.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> For some reason I like listening to Frank Ocean while I'm eating bacon. *Maybe it's because I'm lost, lost in the grease of it all*.


:haha

...He just came out with a new song like yesterday called Wise Man. It's pretty chill 

---------------

I've really been sleeping on Kid Ink. It's all good though; it just means I've got more music to ride to.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to need a drink for this Christmas Eve Party. Oh my.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ho ho ho.

santa has some gifts from his sack he wants to put down your chimney.

oh santa you old pervert you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been gone three days,and U let this happen!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It sounds childish, but i can't bring myself to say goodbye to my old combat boots. I've been through so much with them; covered thousands of miles. man...

128 days to go.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

it's nearly 2am and i'm going to eat ramen while i take a bath and listen to music.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow. I was about to open my ramen and throw it in the bath.

/dumb


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Black And Mild said:


> :haha
> 
> ...He just came out with a new song like yesterday called Wise Man. It's pretty chill
> 
> ...


Cool, I'll check it out.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

In the past I can safely say I have made mistakes (a lot), I have been naive (a lot) and I have let my frail emotions at the time cloud my judgement in the moments. 

...now I can safely say I am an entirely different person, I dont drink, I exercise a lot more, my diet is pretty on point for the post part meaning I don't even look the same. But what am I doing with this? I am doing nothing. 

New year, new opportunities and I hope a new start in me2.0, like a good sequel to a trashy first film.

Oh and merry christmas from the bottom of the world, santa should have been here an hour ago.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I really really NEED a Mellotron.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I really need a new chair.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

And so once again it is Christmas! Merry Christmas SAS! I hope to read about some kickass gifts.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Of course,what was I thinking......................


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Well yep. I regret doing that.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sometimes I cry while chopping carrots cause I don't want onions to think they're ugly or something. (Not really)
but lulz


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Note to self: Stay away from all shops on Christmas eve. Seriously. Not even the little ones.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The best part about Christmas is the basketball games.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my god I love high heels now. I feel so ****ing fancy. I'm like 6'1" in them, I feel powerful too. Just ****in' fancy and powerful.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I saved my appetite for our Christmas eve party that we're having tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its time for another keystyle...yall know how i gets down...ax about me :drunk

yo i spit flames, rhymes like needles they hit veins
if you lived my life your boxers would be fulla sh*t stains
my flow split frames, the game needs of a swift change
i remember when SAS let you switch names
ima old head, diagnosed in '03
10 years now my friends dont know me
dont speak...or youll get laid to sleep
pay the streets, i got white powder like a bakery

yeah...thats how we do...holla atcha boi


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I ****ing love my new avi. But I'm wondering how I can push the censors on here cause there's one I really want too, but IDK if I'd get in trouble. It's Bettie Page, and she's naked, but there's a bar over her breasts that says "Merry Christmas" so there's no nudity. I might try it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I ****ing love my new avi. But I'm wondering how I can push the censors on here cause there's one I really want too, but IDK if I'd get in trouble. It's Bettie Page, and she's naked, but there's a bar over her breasts that says "Merry Christmas" so there's no nudity. I might try it.


That sounds like cheating to get more profile views :sus


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> That sounds like cheating to get more profile views :sus


Haha well I am almost halfway to 19,000, which would mean I'm almost to 20,000, so I might go for it. IDK, I've gotten in trouble for stuff less risque then that, but I still think for Christmas day I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

With these random mood swings, I feel like a pregnant woman :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> With these random mood swings, I feel like a pregnant woman :sus


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

How good bad ideas and bad music sound, when marching against an enemy.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been very sick every Christmas since I was about 5 or 6 years old. I'm not sick this year! I have med withdrawal though


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't take it anymore. I just have an urge to throw that gift away. He doesn't want it. I just know he doesn't.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish I'd done Christmas themed avatars earlier, I'm having fun with this. I'm gonna have Christmas themed ones up till February cause this is too much fun.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmm I used to do christmas avatars for the forum last two years, forgot this year!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> I wish I'd done Christmas themed avatars earlier, I'm having fun with this. I'm gonna have Christmas themed ones up till February cause this is too much fun.


Ooh .... naughty.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> Ooh .... naughty.


I know, I really have so many I want to use but I know I'd get infracted. I guess I'm gonna have to make liberal use of the crop tool. Do you think implied toplessness is too risque?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I can't take it anymore. I just have an urge to throw that gift away. He doesn't want it. I just know he doesn't.


Did you already give it to him? I'm sure he does want it, it's a skull shirt. Who _wouldn't_ want it? I would want it.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Money?! What the hell am I supposed to do with money?! At least this year people trust me enough to know that I wont spend it on weed--and therefore get me gift vouchers instead.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Did you already give it to him? I'm sure he does want it, it's a skull shirt. Who _wouldn't_ want it? I would want it.


No. lol He won't answer me. xD If he doesn't want it, I could mail it to you.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I want a kid so bad one day =-O
-----
Sent from my phone with Tapatalk App


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

if you live in a heavily filipino populated area, you need to get over your SA so you can make friends with one. Lechon. It's f*cking delicious. That crispy pork skin. fdklsajfdskl


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

What has happened to Drew?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ He never really posted here as part of the community so it's hard to say :stu


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate The Christmas Story.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Am I the only one that gets creeped out by the movie Rudolph the red nosed reindeer?? The whole clay thing. With the way off motions and scary facial features.... idk how I survived that when I was younger js


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another SA triumph, but it involved some tears.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmm... I'm getting kind of bored with my hair. Maybe I should cut it off. My parents never were a big fan of it. If I cut it tonight I wonder if I could use it as a present for Christmas morning tomorrow.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I just looked up Dita Von Teese's wedding, and I can't help but love it. Only a few people can break free of the traditional dress and scheme and really get away with it, and she's one of those women. Normally I hate gothic weddings, but that dress is ****ing awesome. It looks like it might be Vivienne Westwood, I love it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So if Christians have this holiday with all this hullabaloo and gift-giving, what is the Jewish equivalent? bar mitzvah? college graduation? something in the fall? ;p


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

sanria22 said:


> So if Christians have this holiday with all this hullabaloo and gift-giving, what is the Jewish equivalent? bar mitzvah? college graduation? something in the fall? ;p


Hannukkah....


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

All of y'all just need a good role model.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Hannukkah....


I heard somewhere that Hanukkah wasn't that big of a holiday in the Jewish religion... but I could be wrong.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I want a man with strong masculine hands to massage my body. 


Edit: :yay 3000 posts :yay


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My lava lamp is dying.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I should get a twitter so other people have to read these thoughts.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas, SAS!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't care if it's Christmas. I am going to do some work today. Yes, yes I shall.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas and such. I'm alone but not lonely. ****, I might even crack a smile at some point.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want Michael Gira's cowboy hat for Christmas.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*Says something about Christmas*


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Go spend Christmas with your families lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

What a depressing return to a depressing base. Just finished running with the platoon for ages.

127 days to go.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

in the future, people will watch movies and think "damn, this gif is really long."


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ChampagneYear said:


> I want Michael Gira's cowboy hat for Christmas.


Aw that's a cool gift idea. I'd give you his hat if I could, but I think it's permanently attached to his head. Have this photo I found of Swans in a swimming pool, instead.










Merry Christmas


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ShadyGFX said:


> Go spend Christmas with your families lol


Tell that to Batman. 

Ok I'm done.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Must. Get. Ready.

Must. Go. Out.

Must. Pretend. I. Enjoy. Family.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If it involves doing that to your skin, I think I will pass.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Must. Get. Ready.
> 
> Must. Go. Out.
> 
> Must. Pretend. I. Enjoy. Family.


I like your avater. I always liked Bettie Page. Have you seen that movie?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I love Don't trust The B in Apartment 23...too bad I heard it's getting cancelled...it's always the good shows that get axed then bad shows don't.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

ausdfjilkasdaljk. Where has the day gone??


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's 3 AM and I feel like a dead man. Can't sleep yet. Not in this ****ing place.

126 days to go.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister that I haven't seen since April came over today. \(^_^)/ I was happy about that. We were talking to each other for awhile and she said something about taking me to a club on my 21st birthday. :um She said she was going to force me to go. lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Screw Christmas movies, the Dark Night Rises it is.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

WHY did they remove Top Of The Pops from our TV screens? I miss my Friday/Saturday nights or whenever it was on.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Aw that's a cool gift idea. I'd give you his hat if I could, but I think it's permanently attached to his head. Have this photo I found of Swans in a swimming pool, instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I think about it a Swans concert at a pool party sounds hilarious.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I like your avater. I always liked Bettie Page. Have you seen that movie?


I haven't, but I really need to. Is it good?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> I haven't, but I really need to. Is it good?


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0404802/ I liked it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0404802/ I liked it.


Thanks! I'd remembered seeing a commercial for something like that but couldn't remember the title. I'm gonna watch that this week, especially since Gretchen Mol is gorgeous.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm getting ads for free snuggle in the top part of the forum :um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Thanks! I'd remembered seeing a commercial for something like that but couldn't remember the title. I'm gonna watch that this week, especially since Gretchen Mol is gorgeous.


Also looks good topless hahaha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Turns out cats like the taste of White Cheddar popcorn.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

I wish Santa delivered tacos.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


Best post ever on SAS. I just had to quote it so people see it again.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got this awesome vanilla sugar perfume, lotion, and body wash. I just want to inhale it, it smells so good. :um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why is everyone requesting temporary bans? What is going on? Personal attacking?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

it's called depression and the holidays and this site = ticking time bomb waiting to happen


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I want a black metal girl.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

njodis said:


> I want a black metal girl.


pretty sure owning one is impossible.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

falling down said:


> pretty sure owning one is impossible.


You can build one.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

peeing never felt so good


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

After reading work secrets that businesses don't want you to know -revealed by previous employees- I suddenly feel very blessed to realize how extremely ethical the places I've worked for are in comparison :blank

Very informative thread. I will never, ever take someone to Claire's to have their ears pierced. Or eat at this "Corky" place in Memphis.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm determined to make 2013 the best year ever. I can't wallow in **** anymore. I can do it!!!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

njodis said:


> I'm determined to make 2013 the best year ever. I can't wallow in **** anymore. I can do it!!!


I do this every year, yet here I am tumbling further and further down the mountain that never ends.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean, unfortunately. But I feel like I'm at the point where I'm either going to jump off of a building or start to make positive changes.

There's a bottom to the mountain somewhere. Grab on and start climbing back up. Sorry for being corny, but you know what I mean.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I have all this TV to watch, videogames to play, and comic books to read in two weeks. I'll never get it done. Life is rough for me right now :no


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Everyone else is going to go back to college, but I flunked out so I'm not. Is it bad I'm ****ing happy about that fact? God I'm happy right now. 

I'M NOT GOING BACK TO SCHOOL Y'ALL. I'm so ****ing happy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't tell if I'm tired or not.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I want a sweet rainbow kiss :cuddle


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sitting in a dark room, feeling worthless.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

njodis said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean, unfortunately. But I feel like I'm at the point where I'm either going to jump off of a building or start to make positive changes.
> 
> There's a bottom to the mountain somewhere. Grab on and start climbing back up. Sorry for being corny, but you know what I mean.


If you can stick with this attitude then you will succeed. Just have to push through all the bad times which will inevitably come your way along the road, but you can do it!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

It took me 5 minutes to find this thread - I was looking in the General Discussion section - I decided to look through my old posts - now I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh yeah now I remember:

Is it worse to over-dress or to under-dress?

That's my thought of the day.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Oh yeah now I remember:
> 
> Is it worse to over-dress or to under-dress?
> 
> That's my thought of the day.


Under-dress. If you over-dress, you'll at least feel like a boss. If you under-dress, you'll just feel like a fool.

My random thought of the day: I'm actually somewhat looking forward to getting an office job. I like wearing dress clothes. They make me feel more confident for some reason.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

psychofanatic said:


> Under-dress. If you over-dress, you'll at least feel like a boss. If you under-dress, you'll just feel like a fool.


Agreed. Over-dress it is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - thundersnow. That doesn't happen all that often here.


----------



## Angiel (Dec 26, 2012)

*Meh*

Lonely person, looking to ease loneliness by posting random things. :um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I was still friends with Pablo. That dude was my best friend. If someone made fun of me he would jump in and insult their mothers right back. 

Also, my toast is just hard and dried up as ****. No amount of jam/peanut butter and milk will solve this.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I wish I was still friends with Pablo. That dude was my best friend. If someone made fun of me he would jump in and insult their mothers right back.
> 
> Also, my toast is just hard and dried up as ****. No amount of jam/peanut butter and milk will solve this.


Ewww, you put milk on toast?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Ewww, you put milk on toast?


Do you know how messy that sounds? No, I meant taking a bite of toast and drinking a bunch of milk afterwards. Or if it doesn't have anything on it, dip a piece of toast in the milk and then eat it. I'm not an animal.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Do you know how messy that sounds? No, I meant taking a bite of toast and drinking a bunch of milk afterwards. Or if it doesn't have anything on it, dip a piece of toast in the milk and then eat it. I'm not an animal.


Sorry for the milk-based confussion lol
Wait.....dipping toast in milk? Eeww, that only sounds nice if there's Nutella on the bread


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Sorry for the milk-based confussion lol
> Wait.....dipping toast in milk? Eeww, that only sounds nice if there's Nutella on the bread


The **** are you on? Dipping toast into milk with peanut butter sounds like a monstrosity of science. The Nutella is going to get all watery and the milk is going to have the taste of Nutella. Dipping normal toast in normal milk is fine, it softens up the bread and makes it taste better. Psh, you brits :no


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The **** are you on? Dipping toast into milk with peanut butter sounds like a monstrosity of science. The Nutella is going to get all watery and the milk is going to have the taste of Nutella. Dipping normal toast in normal milk is fine, it softens up the bread and makes it taste better. Psh, you brits :no


Then it taste like chocolate milk? Chocolate milk is awesome. Soggy bread is gross. Is that a normal thing to do in America? lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Dammit...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Cadbury Fingers. How long have these things been around?! Why have I not heard of them before?!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Went over to my dad's friend's house yesterday for X-Mas and my anxiety wasn't that bad :boogie


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> Cadbury Fingers. How long have these things been around?! Why have I not heard of them before?!


Probably your parents fault.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Awful weather for what's to come. Pity my lips are sealed...


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

If snozberries were real, what would they taste like?


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Can't wait for christmas day 2013. It's gonna be awesome.. i just know it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Getting pounded with snow here!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why do I have that Drop It Like It's Hot song stuck in my head? :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Why do I have that Drop It Like It's Hot song stuck in my head? :um


Don't touch hot metals you'll burn your self. *finger wag*


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I like how quickly anger can sometimes dissolve.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Why do I have that Drop It Like It's Hot song stuck in my head? :um


That's the universe telling you to drop it like it's hot. Are you dropping it like it's hot? Do it. Drop it like it's hot Shelby. Drop it like it's hot :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You get to kill Washington in AC III? well why didn't you say so I would of bought it ages ago then.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Don't touch hot metals you'll burn your self. *finger wag*


Fine, I won't!  I'm kidding. :>



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That's the universe telling you to drop it like it's hot. Are you dropping it like it's hot? Do it. Drop it like it's hot Shelby. Drop it like it's hot :yes


:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana Am I doing it right?


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> You get to kill Washington in AC III? well why didn't you say so I would of bought it ages ago then.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO why did I read this


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah, memory lane. I used to love this show. :')


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:lol

20 million year old lake under the ice in Antarctica? cant forget to mention good old Karl in a news article about something completely unrelated to Germany. :rofl

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...m-triumph-drilling-successful-Antarctica.html


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Must...stay...happy...

DDDDDDIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Come on baby in our dreams, we can live on misbehavior.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Well. Christmas is over and I'm still alive. Have a huge gash on my head that has now scabbed over. But all is well


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I would do horrible, unspeakable, and unimaginable things, in order to have Lara Stone's body. I hate that b*tch for having that body. Her breasts are _perfect._ Truly, she has the perfect set of breasts. Not fair.

(She's worth Google Imagining. Especially if you add "naked" next to her name. For all the guys that want to spend the next 15 minutes in pleasure, and the girls who want to wallow in self-pity.)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I would do horrible, unspeakable, and unimaginable things, in order to have Lara Stone's body. I hate that b*tch for having that body. Her breasts are _perfect._ Truly, she has the perfect set of breasts. Not fair.
> 
> (She's worth Google Imagining. Especially if you add "naked" next to her name. For all the guys that want to spend the next 15 minutes in pleasure, and the girls who want to wallow in self-pity.)


You seem to be a breastahollic :lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> You seem to be a breastahollic :lol


Dude, Google Image "Lara Stone breasts". In fact, everybody reading this should do that. I'd link a pic but I'd get in trouble. They're SO perfect, I hate her so much. I'm straight, but how can one help be a breastahollic with those things out there? I'm positive they're implants, too, so I'm gonna be scouring the net to find a surgeon that can give **** like hers, cause my god... Everybody, seriously, Google her.

Edit: I think I might indeed be a breastahollic. I wonder if there's support groups for that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I honestly give them a 3/10


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The urge to give up is at par with the urge to succeed. I might just loose it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I honestly give them a 3/10


Well daaaaaang. Are you sure you Googled Lara Stone? Well you're the first person to ever say that, lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Well daaaaaang. Are you sure you Googled Lara Stone? Well you're the first person to ever say that, lol.


Meh I'm not really a fan of large breasts.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Gettin tha d!!!!!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*picks at skin on lips* I'm weird. :>


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

So is creeping by and spinning your wheels out supposed to intimidate me? I mean, the worst that could happen is I get hit by a pebble. I don't get it. :stu I guess you'll have to try harder next time, b!tch.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

creasy said:


> So is creeping by and spinning your wheels out supposed to intimidate me? I mean, the worst that could happen is I get hit by a pebble. I don't get it. :stu I guess you'll have to try harder next time, b!tch.


I think it's their way of telling you that their an idiot.

That and they like replacing their tyres often.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having a stalker.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I really want to shower but it's sooooo cold


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SAVE BIG MONEY AT


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish they would put better shows on for us insomniacs. All I get is Teleshopping and re-runs of 90210 at 4:30 a.m


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I really want to shower but it's sooooo cold


No hot water?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The benefit of SA explained in X-Men (New Mutants actually, but let's not get bogged down with details):

See take someone who has "cured" SA or has a get enough hold on it that they won't fly into a state of panic when facing a social situation. Now, take Professor Xavier, who is said to be 'the most powerful telepath on the planet.' Now, one time Professor X is hit with a neutralizer, that is, affecting his nerves and brain. Because Professor X is a telepath, he is more vulnerable to those types of attack because his brain is open, but _because_ he's a telepath, he has the tools needed to _not_ be paralyzed if he uses his powers right.

Now take someone who has SA but can control it. They are more vulnerable to social situation, but because they has a hold on things, they have the tools to help deal with it better than people who don't have SA, and therefor don't have the experience to deal with something more stressful.

How was that?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

joey22099 said:


> No hot water?


Yeh but there's a draft in my room so it's cold when I want to get dried


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> SAVE BIG MONEY AT


Does this count as "spam"? You better be careful advertising stuff on SAS - I got done for posting a GIF too many times...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay! :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> Does this count as "spam"? You better be careful advertising stuff on SAS - I got done for posting a GIF too many times...


Not if I actually shopped there and saved money! I just back from there.
I advertise *K-mart *the Savings Place with the 1970s logo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Yay! :boogie


I got about 3-4". It gets here and falls apart because another low forms out in the ocean all the time to take its place. :mum

Well, you get the 16" then :lol.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not if I actually shopped there and saved money! I just back from there.
> I advertise *K-mart *the Savings Place with the 1970s logo.


I wont tell  it's that time of year when the sales are back on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> I wont tell  it's that time of year when the sales are back on.


 Nah, I shopped in person today. I even fixed a broken doorknob all by myself - SA triumph.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, i just broke my wrist in the same place that i broke it last year. I'm on my way to hospital.

125 days to go


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have opinions on the weirdest of things.. I just noticed this. Ive been drinking out of a different glass today, and I like it so much better than the normal ones. Its kinda oval shaped.. it goes from narrow to wide to narrow.. instead of narrow to wide like all of our other glasses. Idk. I like drinking from it so much more. lol.

Who else thinks these kinds of things? Im weird.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I wish they would put better shows on for us insomniacs. All I get is Teleshopping and re-runs of 90210 at 4:30 a.m


Don't you hate that? Infomercials are the _worst. _I just cant watch tv if that's all that's on.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Who else thinks these kinds of things? Im weird.


Indeed. I only care about the contents.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> ****, i just broke my wrist in the same place that i broke it last year. I'm on my way to hospital.
> 
> 125 days to go


Did an x ray and got told that i'm not gonna return to base until i'm 100% healed. Now i only have 4 months of service left. I hope this spells the end of it.

Also, can't believe how quickly i got treatment..


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Did an x ray and got told that i'm not gonna return to base until i'm 100% healed. Now i only have 4 months of service left. I hope this spells the end of it.
> 
> Also, can't believe how quickly i got treatment..


Normally this would be a bad thing but it seems like a good thing here. Maybe you should break a few fingers and your big toe, just for luck


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Woke up, house was empty. "Sucks, doesn't it?" I said.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Banzai said:


> Normally this would be a bad thing but it seems like a good thing here. Maybe you should break a few fingers and your big toe, just for luck


True.

I swear, this is the best thing that happened to me in 2012.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

oh my god you're american


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

How the **** did my wallet move from my desk shelf to my bookshelf under a pile of crap over night. :mum


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not sure why I've been watching the Spanish Chanel for over 30 minutes. I can't tell if its b/c I'm too lazy to change the channel or b/c it's funny to guess what they're saying.....i'm thinking maybe it's both.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just a wee bit of snow today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had seen forecasts of a lot of snow in that area of Ontario.
I only got about 110mm of snow (4-4.5").


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Just thinking how cool it would be to be a freelance, nomadic French singer/songwriter. 

Then I realize that I can't even sing in English so maybe I should work on that first.. :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

f*** youuu fu** you very much we hate what you do and we hate your whole crew so please don't stay in touchh. badum badum badummmm


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just noticed that Kit-Kat is very similar to kitty cat. That's my random thought.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Whoa.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I just noticed that Kit-Kat is very similar to kitty cat. That's my random thought.


I though all your thoughts where random :con


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I though all your thoughts where random :con


They are. But that was a really random thought. I should have added that. :S


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Just a wee bit of snow today.


Awesome, I wish we had that here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm tempted to take my clothes off walk downstairs open the back door and dive into the snow. :wtf


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I was a '60s sex pot in another life, and a '40s sex pot before that. Now I'm just a frump. I need my third surgery.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh No!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I'm tempted to take my clothes off walk downstairs open the back door and dive into the snow. :wtf


Sexy.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

A google search for "flogging your penguin" returns exactly one result. This is what I do when I'm bored. Searching google that is...not flogging my penguin :um


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I ****ing love this scene. I think I was Rita Hayworth in a past life, I just adore her. I need to have a Rita Hayworth marathon tonight, she was ****ing fantastic. Such a sad life, but she was nothing short of incredible on screen.

Everybody should watch Gilda, just for the strip tease scene. I want to go back tot he '40s and be a burlesque dancer. Like, more than anything.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My mom and stepdad got into an argument about butt-dialing. I'm never getting marrried.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't fall asleep because of the pain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> I can't fall asleep because of the pain


Wow - did they have to reset your wrist or something? What do they do when it is broken?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wait...it's Thursday today? That's crazy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - did they have to reset your wrist or something? What do they do when it is broken?


They've put a cast and i need to see a specialist soon. Only he could decide how to treat this.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a whole month off, I need to do productive stuff (but I can't think of anything to do).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Well my body decided to wake up at quarter past three this morning. So I guess I have to start my day at quarter past three in the morning.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why can't I have this calm feeling all the time. I'm getting like this strange calm feeling that I rarely get. I haven't even taken any drugs! Natural feeling...amazing. 

Also random I love Lingerie photos....on The Victoria's secret girls.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

How long before 2013?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

simian4455 said:


> How long before 2013?


Well, if you live in the U.S, exactly 4 days, 1 hour, 27 minutes, and 9827209 seconds. I made some of that up. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, if you live in the U.S, exactly 4 days, 1 hour, 27 minutes, and 9827209 seconds. I made some of that up. :um


That to long! :time


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, if you live in the U.S, exactly 4 days, 1 hour, 27 minutes, and 9827209 seconds. I made some of that up. :um


Aha, you do realize there are like 10 days in one million seconds right?
-----------------------
Ack I'm getting sleepy but I have to stay up to watch 30 Rock and two episodes of The New Adventures of Old Christine. Two funny shows.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Aha, you do realize there are like 10 days in one million seconds right?
> -----------------------
> Ack I'm getting sleepy but I have to stay up to watch 30 Rock and two episodes of The New Adventures of Old Christine. Two funny shows.


Nope, I didn't know that actually. xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I took 3, so sleepy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think my old teddy just made a new friend. I ought to pat myself on the back for being such a good matchmaker for teddies.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

why. so. sleepy.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

payday bars taste good


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

East side

edit: excuse me, i'm trying to caps lock here.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, if you live in the U.S, exactly 4 days, 1 hour, 27 minutes, and 9827209 seconds. I made some of that up. :um


You mean 2013 begins at a different time in the U.S. than everywhere else?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think carrots taste better than radishes when eaten raw.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Queen of Spades said:


> I think carrots taste better than radishes when eaten raw.


but do cooked radishes taste better than carrots?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> but do cooked radishes taste better than carrots?


They do!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Being by myself is the best thing ever. Oh how i've missed it. I can do and accomplish so much alone.

124 days to go. (i really hope this obsessive day counting is irrelevant and that i'd never have to see idf uniform ever again!)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, I can't believe I actually made those posts 5 hours ago. 

Anyways, my head is spinning now and i'm dying to sleep.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

This won't help what looks like a boob obsession I have, but holy **** Jessica Simpson's tit is HUGE.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mm-MM I just love me some apple pie. Nothing like a nice slice of Americana to help you get through the day.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ "what looks like a boob obsession" Yep you are definitely obsessed.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Tired of the gender sh*t on this site.. and a certain few posters that are the most opinionated people Ive ever seen, not about gender arguments though. But ugh Im just getting irritated. Too bad I don't have a life and something better to do.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> This won't help what looks like a boob obsession I have, but holy **** Jessica Simpson's tit is HUGE.


the boob is delectable, j-simp looks very different without makeup on.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> You mean 2013 begins at a different time in the U.S. than everywhere else?


Yes, different time zones. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so happy that I got my fishnet stockings yesterday. \(^_^)/


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so happy that I got my fishnet stockings yesterday. \(^_^)/


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so happy that I got my fishnet stockings yesterday. \(^_^)/


Hawt.
You should post a picture in the "Post a picture of your outfit" thread!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

anxious dreamer said:


> Hawt.
> You should post a picture in the "Post a picture of your outfit" thread!


I'll make sure to do that.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I found a harmonica in our loft today. I am soooooo going to learn how to play it  First I'm going to clean it...then I'm going to play it


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I found a harmonica in our loft today. I am soooooo going to learn how to play it  First I'm going to clean it...then I'm going to play it


Good idea to clean it first. You never know where that thing's been. :um


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Good idea to clean it first. You never know where that thing's been. :um


I'm assuming in the mouth of the previous owner - an old fat guy (who was nice though). OMG I'm sorry I have to clean it right now.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^LOL, I may have my new avatar there.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so happy that I got my fishnet stockings yesterday. \(^_^)/


Shelbster, that is awesome, I love fishnets. I didn't figure you for a fishnet stockings kind of girl.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

A beautiful rainy morning! I couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Stupid Friday night.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

ugh


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

God damnit. Had to pull a wisdom tooth today and it ruined the day for me. This sucks.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** me


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to be the little spoon.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> Shelbster, that is awesome, I love fishnets. I didn't figure you for a fishnet stockings kind of girl.


Thanks.  Yea, I never imagined that I would wear them. They were on sale for $5.99.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

orgasm!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Hbghbgtdvh


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ichichuwi


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sooo bored. Bloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloopbloop

──▒▒▒▒▒────▄████▄─────
─▒─▄▒─▄▒──███▄█▀──────
─▒▒▒▒▒▒▒─▐████──█──█──
─▒▒▒▒▒▒▒──█████▄──────
─▒─▒─▒─▒───▀████▀─────


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I miss certain people a lot.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got a pm from some moderator about me starting conflicts.

Never again will i post on SAS drunk. It was such a terrible idea.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ what a strange thing to say about someone in the Israeli army :idea.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn I love beer


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ what a strange thing to say about someone in the Israeli army :idea.


I know, right?!:roll


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh look a butterfly
Funny so many perm banned users coming back with different accounts.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh look a fist!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> Oh look a fist!


You're missing the point of my post.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Faust said:


> You're missing the point of my post.


You're missing the movie reference to my post.

Problem Child

Clown: Look a giraffe!

Kramer: Look a fist!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

If only I spoke more coherently when under pressure, people would understand me better.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zombieland or One Piece? Zombieland or One Piece? I have only one bag of chips, and I can't afford to waste them.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Faust said:


> Funny, I'll leave you be.


Never seen the movie I suppose, stars Michael Richards, John Ritter, Jack Warden, Gilber Gottfried and Michael Oliver. You should watch it, it's funny. At least it was when I was a kid.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Sometimes I forget how awesome I am.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish my Life was like Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So few posts on SAS at this time. I guess most people in North America are asleep now.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish aliens would give Earth spaceships so I could explore the universe like in Star Trek and Mass Effect.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm seriously waiting for me to be able to stop waiting. this is what productivity comes down to when you're awake at 3:41 am with nothing to do.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

If i won't get back to my unit in the next 3 months, I'm gonna cancel my trip to the UK and i'll never set a foot on that land ever again. 

123 days to go.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

didnt think I'd say this so early...but I think I'm going to stop drinking (aka drastically reduce).


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> I wish aliens would give Earth spaceships so I could explore the universe like in Star Trek and Mass Effect.


I wish aliens would invade earth and make us humans their pets, cause I'd like one of those beds with my name on it. (Jack Handy)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a lot of money and I don't know if I want to buy anymore clothes with the rest of it except for maybe a couple pairs of pants and some heels. I can just use the rest for other stuff. No point in buying a bunch of clothes. I have more than enough.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Drinking again. gotta stop this


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm bored. I guess it's nap time.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

My cheeks are weird. They're... I don't know how to describe it.... puffy? Like a squirrel's or a chipmunk's. I bet that's where all my fat goes. Instead of going someone place that'll help me not look like a skeleton, it goes to my cheeks. I'd like to trade places with that guy from Catch-22.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Why can't the French have one bloody constitution instead of a billion


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Tried running away from home again after a big fat argument but came back 30 minutes later because of the snow. Ahaha FAIL. I kept on falling like a fcking drunk on the ground, its impossible to walk in this snow


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Apparently Connecticut is in New England.... How did I not know this? :stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Apparently Connecticut is in New England.... How did I not know this? :stu


I feel bad but I recently found out that New England is in the U.S. :rain When I see the word England, I automatically think that it's in the U.K. Gosh, I'm dumb. :um


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I love everything about the air after a snow. It makes me feel alive.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Apparently Connecticut is in New England.... How did I not know this? :stu


Speaking of Conneticut, all of the New England states except for Maine are too small to be states in my opinion.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Speaking of Conneticut, all of the New England states except for Maine are too small to be states in my opinion.


Original 13 ungrateful colony's.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I would not like to be assaulted with a 4.5kg Toblerone.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

This site keeps suggesting christian singles sites via ads. Kinda weird... :sus


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

im hating this snow


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

huh said:


> This site keeps suggesting christian singles sites via ads. Kinda weird... :sus


Hey, maybe it's a sign from Jesus!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh damn, I hope to God it's nothing and will go away so I won't have to go to the doctor's. _That'll _be a fun trip sure :roll


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm glad I stayed up this late. I feel much calmer now.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I feel bad but I recently found out that New England is in the U.S. :rain When I see the word England, I automatically think that it's in the U.K. Gosh, I'm dumb. :um


everything with 'new' is in the US haha 
NEW hampshire
NEW England
NEW York
...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't believe what just happened. Some man came up to me in the street and tried to sign me up to his basketball team because he thought i was a really tall 14 year old. This is the first time someone mistook me for a young person. I have never been so insulted in my life!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's almost new year's eve and I feel down.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


> I wish my Life was like Trailer Park Boys


haha. Me too.


----------



## penforprez (Dec 30, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Speaking of Conneticut, all of the New England states except for Maine are too small to be states in my opinion.


When all the red states wanted to secede after the election, I was thinking of the Southerner in 1860 who said, "South Carolina is too small for a republic and too large for an insane asylum." :idea


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

It's almost time for my walk to get my Sunday afternoon burrito. Mmmmm...burrito...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

huh said:


> It's almost time for my walk to get my Sunday afternoon burrito. Mmmmm...burrito...


You're not using the internet from prison are you? :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well today's going to be a long boring day. :sigh


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd like to go to England.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I ran out of cream for my morning coffee so I've been using Baileys for the past week. It expires soon so what the hell.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lzzy said:


> everything with 'new' is in the US haha
> NEW hampshire
> NEW England
> NEW York
> ...


lmao...Well, I know that. xD


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I've never tried so hard to avoid a party -_-


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I've never tried so hard to avoid a party -_-


Partys suck go to a library


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I've never tried so hard to avoid a party -_-


Just say your mom won't let you. Even if that's not a good excuse, I doubt they'd still want you to come after you tell them that because they'd be too busy thinking you were a dork.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Just say your mom won't let you. Even if that's not a good excuse, I doubt they'd still want you to come after you tell them that because they'd be too busy thinking you were a dork.


That party is at my house. I'm trying to find somewhere else to go lol It's just gonna be a bunch of drunk middle-aged people.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> That party is at my house. I'm trying to find somewhere else to go lol It's just gonna be a bunch of drunk middle-aged people.


Well then I have no advice for you. When my parents have people over, I just stayed locked in my room like if there were a bunch of zombies outside waiting to get me while talking about how their kid got in trouble at school.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Well then I have no advice for you. When my parents have people over, I just stayed locked in my room like if there were a bunch of zombies outside waiting to get me while talking about how their kid got in trouble at school.


I have free bus travel, so I might just ride around through London for 12 hours lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I have free bus travel, so I might just ride around through London for 12 hours lol


Take a knife a clown mask and some duct tape and get rid of some Chavs you'll me a national hero!! :lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Take a knife a clown mask and some duct tape and get rid of some Chavs you'll me a national hero!! :lol


There's too many to kill, I'd have my work cut out :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> There's too many to kill, I'd have my work cut out :teeth


Damn chavs and damn ******* :wife Back In my day we would beat you for acting like trash :mum


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ShadyGFX said:


> That party is at my house. I'm trying to find somewhere else to go lol It's just gonna be a bunch of drunk middle-aged people.


"Mom, I don't want to hang around with a bunch of drunk, middle-aged people. I'm going out."


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> "Mom, I don't want to hang around with a bunch of drunk, middle-aged people. I'm going out."


That's not the problem, I just have nowhere to go


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Happiness never lasts.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I find it weird that Americans write "Diagnose" with an s.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Apparently you have to wait 30 seconds to post. Is this a semi-recent change or have I just not posted much for a long time?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Banzai said:


> I find it weird that Americans write "Diagnose" with an s.


Why is that? Because they spell the suffix "ize" as "ize" instead of "ise" as in British English? Actually, "ize" is correct because that is how it is spelt in the original Greek. It changed to "ise" because of the influence of French.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, it's decided then. I'm gonna fly to the UK on Thursday of next week. 

Can't help it. My wrist is healing way too fast for my liking.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Need... positive... outlet... for... anxiety.

That's the plan, anyway.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

just got back after a very short visit to the UK. I finally learned what's in Queenie's handbag:

Prince Charles's spine
the Duke of Edinburgh's balls
Prince Harry's ASBO
Prince William's personality.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Not all those who wander are lost.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Olga.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

anxious dreamer said:


> Happiness never lasts.


Luckily the same can be said of sadness. :boogie


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it really December 31 already?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Banzai said:


> Apparently you have to wait 30 seconds to post. Is this a semi-recent change or have I just not posted much for a long time?


Always been that way


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I have free bus travel, so I might just ride around through London for 12 hours lol


I wish I could explore London. London seems like a cool city.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Someone needs to love me and spoil me. :b


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

much to catch up on on the 'net! Much to read, watch, post...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I wish I could explore London. London seems like a cool city.


I gets kinda boring when you see it everyday lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

What ever happened to LucyMcGoose?? And here rather controversial threads? 

LOL I'm just having one of those days.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> What ever happened to LucyMcGoose?? And here rather controversial threads?
> 
> LOL I'm just having one of those days.


Oh yeah.... All the controversial thread makers are disappearing :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> What ever happened to LucyMcGoose?? And here rather controversial threads?
> 
> LOL I'm just having one of those days.


:sus Tis a conspiracy I tell you

Now that you mention it what happened to that guy that spammed threads about how no one liked Indian guys?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus Tis a conspiracy I tell you
> 
> Now that you mention it what happened to that guy that spammed threads about how no one liked Indian guys?


He got permanently banned!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> He got permanently banned!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

madisonjane said:


> Not all those who wander are lost.


True, but they'll still need help to get to where they're going.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


I have to say though, I will miss having it out with him and seeing other people fight with him on this forum. It was a great way to waste time on here. Let's have a moment of silence for him.








Now back to celebrating


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have to say though, I will miss having it out with him and seeing other people fight with him on this forum. It was a great way to waste time on here. Let's have a moment of silence for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oprah looks like she's savouring a krispy kreme donut there.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Hey, thanks for the idea!
> 
> It's 2 hours prior to 2010 in the UK...aaand I didn't take a shower today...
> 
> I think there is going to be another person bragging later on (i.e. next year).:yes


This is a post from exactly 3 years ago

It's now 3 hours prior to 2013 and all i have to say is..."whatever".:roll


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy new year peeps  may 2013 be the year you all make leaps and bounds on SA!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

new year, new day, new me. 

its so easy to type it out, actually accomplishing anything is another story. hopefully I won't be reposting the same thing in a coupe of months.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm happier than normal.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Food is amazing.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love this scene.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Bears. Beets. Battlestar Galactica.


lol  Cats, candy, Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs.

This just gave me an idea for a new game thread. :teeth


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

What the heck am I doing here?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ub dot bell (I'm not well).


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm thirsty. I could drink a whole gallon of lemonade.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> lol  Cats, candy, Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs.
> 
> This just gave me an idea for a new game thread. :teeth


Make it!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Make it!


Okay. :yay


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

My brother is an idiotic suck up to my mom :roll


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My serotonin levels are off the charts today.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Australian accents are amazing. Too bad I'll probably never even meet an Australian person. ><


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love New Zealand accents. I wish I could talk like them.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have everything, yet I have nothing.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

22 minutes to go :yay


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

My non-social life killed my phone :rain


----------



## penforprez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm addicted to coffee. Is that possible?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

10 minutes to go :yay


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

1 minute to go :yay

:eek Why am I nervous?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Happy New Year you silly people!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Coz U stole my dinner,and U won't admit it!^^^^^^^^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> Coz U stole my dinner,and U won't admit it!^^^^^^^^












You got nothin' on me!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Happy New Year you silly people!


So you're in the future? Do you see my grandchildren? How are they? Do hovercars exist yet?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just drank a whole bottle of Calypso lemonade. :>


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Futile, the futile, it outweighs the beautiful.


----------



## stradd (Feb 17, 2012)

Snowflakes, trees, and grass, and water all look unique and you see an individual of one but you couldn't tell 2 apart if you looked at the entire group. So we're all unique, but not really.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Seriously, because it wasn't bad enough to play Kung Fu Fightning when the "sumo, samurai guards" came out, let's turn on the yellow lightning too. r u srs with that ***t.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Only 3 things borrowed from the library at the moment (usually it's like 10 or 12.):um


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Metal is not good enough and girls are not what I want them to be.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Seeing Angela from The Office being all outgoing and ridiculous on the new years eve special is so weird >.>


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm, before I joined SAS I never thought I'd reach 50 posts on a forum let alone 3000 :stu


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I saw Les Miserables and I can't stop listening to the album. And my nerves only started relaxing from it about an hour ago. I cried 6 separate times. Six. Times. At the end my mom said "I'm ready to kill myself now." Jesus, that movie's an emotional rollercoaster. And I'd seen the play! And I still was like ready to break my own neck from being so depressed. Jesus.

Edit: I think it's hilarious they released it on Christmas Day, probably ruined everyone's Christmas, who wants to cry on Christmas.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

What a memorable New Years Eve. Lol.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I sent a message to someone that i shouldn't have - asking for my personal belongings back

BUT SERIOUSLY- who on earth dumps someone and then doesn't bother their arse giving me back my personal belongings after 2 years?

Who does **** like that? I have to beg for my personal clothes, etc? gtfo, give me my **** back or i will make it into a huge issue. I swear, no one ****ing does that **** to me.

It had to be done, and if you tell me you have dumped MY PERSONAL BELONGINGS without my permission or even asking me pick them up, you can ****ing pay compo cos i will sue you. ****ing jerk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ He stole your ****? Call the cops if he refuses to give it back. Although after two years you likely wont be getting it back least you can do is inconvenience him.

I got tired of my old avatar new year new avatar I suppose.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I got tired of my old avatar new year new avatar I suppose.


:O

It's just weird not seeing your cute little fox >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> :O
> 
> It's just weird not seeing your cute little fox >.>


Well it's a grumpy old dragon now probably not going back to the fox. At least not this year.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Rent is due!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Woooo 2013 I can finally sleep now :yawn


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah, 2013. How are you? This year I will be 16, and next year I'll be able to lie about being 18. This is great.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:yay 2013 :yay


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Eh, **** 2013.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Eh, **** 2013.


How dare you talk to 2013 like that :wife

:teeth

meh


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Can masturbation cure depression?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> Can masturbation cure depression?


Nope can give you something to do for a while to keep your mind off it for a while.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> Can masturbation cure depression?


There's only one way to find out.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Still 2012 on the West Coast.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Still 2012 on the West Coast.


It's 2013 in NYC and that's all people care about. :yes


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Do people outside of the Eastern time zone watch the festivities in Times Square? Or do they watch something else? :stu


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Do people outside of the Eastern time zone watch the festivities in Times Square? Or do they watch something else? :stu


All of the news stations in Washington show Times Square except for King 5, which shows the Fireworks at the Space Needle, so yes, people watch it, but its delayed 3 hours.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Still 2012 on the West Coast.


almost there.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> All of the news stations in Washington show Times Square except for King 5, which shows the Fireworks at the Space Needle, so yes, people watch it.


Interesting. It must be strange to see the countdown in a different time zone. I live in CT, so I share the same time zone as NYC and i've always counted down with them on TV.

Happy New Year to everyone in the West! It's finally 2013 in the entire mainland.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2013! We have survived two apocalypses, Y2k and 2012. Moving on folks, moving on.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

^ yippeeeeee I'm alive. Lurving it


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, I accidentally stuck a knife in my arm, and there is so much blood right now. And it's happening a week after I broke my left wrist!

What's wrong with me lately?!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I need a cute goth boy to sink my teeth in.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So you're in the future? Do you see my grandchildren? How are they? Do hovercars exist yet?


Gangnam Style still exists.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to sleep at around 1 am 
I woke up at around 5 pm??

So all I've seen for the past day is complete darkness, I miss the sun.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

"Days before you came, freezing cold and empty."


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Dita said:


> A drink named Paris Hilton is the best ever.


:sus I don't think I could put that in my mouth.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dita said:


> Why?


Sounds polluted


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Sounds polluted


I concur. I'd rather drink urine.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I concur. I'd rather drink urine.


Less chance of catching an std as well :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Less chance of catching an std as well :teeth


:haha


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

I want to watch The Dark Knight Rises again. :3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't showered since last year.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I haven't showered since last year.


:um uke


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :um uke


Because it's 2013 and yesterday was 2012.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom wants me to go over to my sister's to eat ribs for dinner. She says it's good luck to eat ribs on New Years Day. O_O My mom is acting weird today.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> My mom wants me to go over to my sister's to eat ribs for dinner. She says it's good luck to eat ribs on New Years Day. O_O My mom is acting weird today.


:sus what about eating ribs on New Years Eve Is that like triple the luck?

You haven't showered since 2012!?! How can you stand the stench? :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus what about eating ribs on New Years Eve Is that like triple the luck?
> 
> You haven't showered since 2012!?! How can you stand the stench? :lol


Yea, I just got back from eating at my sister's. The food was good. Those ribs were tender, just the way I like 'em.  I had peas, collard greens, and corn on the cob, too. Actually, she said the collard greens give you good luck. I still don't get it. :/ Well, anyways...they tasted good.

I sure haven't.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I hate not remembering if I did things, memory sucks.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

It's amazing how someone miles away can make you feel like the most special person in the world.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Enough of hiding out at my dad's. I have to go back to San Jose and live w/roomies again soon. :afr Oh well i'll be out of there for good by the end of March.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Why am I still on this site?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

anxious dreamer said:


>


That's just made me feel sick :[email protected]


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! They removed all the George Carlin videos on the Netflix streaming service :blank I'm too cheap to buy them for $10 a piece on Amazon.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Trying to explain the plot of _Watchmen_ to my parents is just...a losing battle. :lol

Dad: "This sounds like a really stupid idea for a movie."

Me: "Well, obviously I'm leaving things out."


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've watched 2 chick flicks today. It's wrong, but it feels so right.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I kind of wanna see Silver Linings Playbook again. At first I was like meh but then after thinking for awhile I really liked how the director directed that movie and the music he chose. I loved that Led Zepplin scene where Bradley is going manic. I admit there was a lot of craziness and yelling and yeah...but I think looking past the yelling it was a good movie. The actors did awesome. I also admit to being a little amazed at Jennifer Lawrences body...wow. You go girl! Anyways, I just want to see it again for the way the director directed it. 

That's my review.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anxious dreamer said:


>





Rossy said:


> That's just made me feel sick :[email protected]


L O V E is E V O L spelled backwards :lol.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Stop being so stupid


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

hello again awkward silence. I wonder how long it'll be until we start talking normally again?


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

“The world is indeed full of peril and in it there are many dark places.
But still there is much that is fair. And though in all lands, love is now
mingled with grief, it still grows, perhaps, the greater.”


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Get busy livin, or get busy dyin.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

According to the Fashion Model Directory, Kate Upton has a measurements of 33-15-36. LOL. Biggest lie told since Travolta said he was straight. Trick is more like 43-32-32

















In what world is that a 33 inch chest and a 25 inch waist? Or a .69 hip-to-waist ratio? I call major bull****, and she has the most overrated figure I might have ever seen. Great boobs, sure, but the rest is just terrible. That photo doesn't even show her bad legs or flat ***. This whole campaign of her having an amazing body, it's just ridiculous. She does not have a great body! I can't wait for her to disappear when people realize she's got a flat personality and flat curves.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Barette said:


> According to the Fashion Model Directory, Kate Upton has a measurements of 33-15-36. LOL. Biggest lie told since Travolta said he was straight. Trick is more like 43-32-32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all in the camera lens... or those are her measurements once she fits into one of those really really tight Victorian corsets.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> According to the Fashion Model Directory, Kate Upton has a measurements of 33-15-36. LOL. Biggest lie told since Travolta said he was straight. Trick is more like 43-32-32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah, uncalled for. She is crazy beautiful with an amazing bod.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Noca said:


> its all in the camera lens


Not when there's dozens upon dozens of photos that tell the same story, including footage.

Whatever great figure she's supposed to have, that's all in the photoshop.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

falling down said:


> Nah, uncalled for. She is crazy beautiful with an amazing bod.


She is pretty with an average body. I will not accept any other opinions.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

>


I want to see what she looked like when she was morbidly obese - but I can't find it anywhere :stu


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> She is pretty with an average body. I will not accept any other opinions.


Sorry that average bod is amazing. I don't give a **** what a magazine wants to tell me is beautiful.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I want to see what she looked like when she was morbidly obese - but I can't find it anywhere :stu


She was morbidly obese at one point? I need to Google this story.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> She was morbidly obese at one point? I need to Google this story.


Yeah - that's what I read in the Daily Mail (weakens the credibility slightly) and apparently that's why she's famous since she used to be a pig. But I think she's average/slightly above average looking now.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Yeah - that's what I read in the Daily Mail (weakens the credibility slightly) and apparently that's why she's famous since she used to be a pig. But I think she's average/slightly above average looking now.


I kept looking but couldn't find anything, only that some blogger called her fat. I doubt it's true, nothing the Daily Mail says is. I doubt she was though, otherwise I'd hate her for having no stretch marks.

My last and final photo









I'm not saying this body type is bad, I have no *** either, but goddamn it if she isn't overrated as all hell. I'm just sick of seeing her everywhere. GO AWAY you're body isn't that great.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> I kept looking but couldn't find anything, only that some blogger called her fat. I doubt it's true, nothing the Daily Mail says is. I doubt she was though, otherwise I'd hate her for having no stretch marks.
> 
> My last and final photo
> 
> ...


That pic is photoshopped. Why are you on the warpath for this girl? Did she piss in your egg nog?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> She is pretty with an average body. I will not accept any other opinions.


I'd say she's still a bit chubby but then I'm thinking the old "average" body and not the 90-2020's "Average" The basket balls and the stupid boot's don't help either.



Brasilia said:


> Yeah - that's what I read in the Daily Mail (weakens the credibility slightly) and apparently that's why she's famous since she used to be a pig. But I think she's average/slightly above average looking now.


Well after reading several paragraphs about hidden Nazi bases in Antarctica in the middle of an article about lake vostok I cant help but laugh and roll my eyes at anything they "report"


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

falling down said:


> That pic is photoshopped. Why are you on the warpath for this girl? Did she piss in your egg nog?


I don't think it's photoshopped, unless you have the original.

And I'm just really sick of seeing her EVERYWHERE. Especially since she's boring and dumb as a rock and pretty much just leads with her sexuality first, with nothing backing it. No interesting personality, no intelligence, nothing. That just bothers me. It's like, she's famous for her tits, and all I see is her tits, and I don't think that's anything to praise a person for.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So who exactly is she is she famous for how unattractive her tit's are or something? :con


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The new Jared Diamond book is out :yay Just finishing Steven Pinker's last tome of a book.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Barette said:


> I don't think it's photoshopped, unless you have the original.
> 
> And I'm just really sick of seeing her EVERYWHERE. Especially since she's boring and dumb as a rock and pretty much just leads with her sexuality first, with nothing backing it. No interesting personality, no intelligence, nothing. That just bothers me. It's like, she's famous for her tits, and all I see is her tits, and I don't think that's anything to praise a person for.


Even though she has great natural boobs, that's the machine's fault, not her fault. The machine is exploiting her assets to make money, the reason why she is in the position she is in. The machine makes money and she makes a piece of it. She is like a mascot, a puppet, an illuminati puppet or toy that they use for their fun and exploitation. She has agreed to this role because she has been promised riches and fame like any other female in her position before her. Actor, musician, model, all the same. If you are mad at her she is performing her duty, because people who live in fear or feel inferior will always spend, spend, spend to make themselves feel better and will feel better for 5 minutes then have to spend some more to keep feeling good. They will spend most of their life trying to stack up to what the machine says is better than them when the fact of the matter is there is nothing wrong with you apart from buying into the hype and playing right into the hands of those at the top of the pyramid scheme profiting from your issues created by the machine for profit.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> So who exactly is she is she famous for how unattractive her tit's are or something? :con


She's a Sports Illustrated model. They're trying to paint her as being high fashion and putting her in Vogue and she is failing hilariously. But, yes, she is just famous for her tits.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A little chubby like in that photo (though probably wouldn't even call that chubby) is perfect imo, the sticks are just off-putting.
----

Back into work mode!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> A little chubby like in that photo (though probably wouldn't even call that chubby) is perfect imo, the sticks are just off-putting.
> ----
> 
> Back into work mode!


Yay, I'm glad someone thinks butt dimples are in vogue. Makes me feel less bad about my dimply ***. Edit: Or maybe you meant everything was okay, except for her butt. In that case. le sigh


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've just spent the last 2 hours on Skinny Gossip Forums. Maybe 3 hours. I've cried within that time from triggering photos. And those women have the weirdest views, too, they seriously need to see professionals.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, this 19 year old girl from my unit (she is a fitness instructor) just called me and said that she wanted to meet me tonight to talk about stuff in the city.

She is pretty hot, but last time I got involved with someone from the army, i got burnt.

119 days to go.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want one day to have a smile on my face, like that of people on facebook. One day.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Need...frozen yogurt...now... :heart


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm finally alone again after being completely drained by being around people 24/7 for the last 4 days. I'm charged up ready to start the day/year.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

My birthday is coming up in 3 weeks. I'm not gonna remind anyone. The last thing I want is for people to make a fuss about that.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Why do my kitten's bite feel worse than my Dog's??????........................

It's a mystery............


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

TheHerald said:


> Finally, the world is mine!!!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I must cease in this dearth of parsimony. Inefficiency is seemingly ubiquitous.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a dream last night that I was running from the police. They didn't catch me. I was ninja-like...except for when I tried to climb that fence with barbed-wire at the top. I grabbed it, it hurt, so I got down and ran into a house...uh oh, I'm just remembering now I might have murdered someone.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Time to start pumping that caffeine and panic like a female dog. 

I hate my life.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

**** my life


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got to Jerusalem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That was not the new year's entrance I expected to have when entering the room, but it's a good test for SA.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anybody had their wisdom teeth out? How was your recovery? I'm just scared of the aftermath but need to get it done....ugh.

I also had a dream about someone here..


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Need to try harder to stay positive and actually do something today other than being on SAS. It's so hard though. :sigh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the chex mix with the white powder on top of it. My mom made some for Christmas and there's still some left. I really want to eat the rest of them. They're so addicting. >_<


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

More places need to post their hours on their websites. :no


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

100 calorie bags of popcorn, where have you been all of my life?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder if anyone else says "hello" a second time on the phone, in the pretense that they didn't hear the person, just to have another opportunity to try and recognize the voice. Also wonder if it just makes me seem deaf.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

To quote the dozens of ghetto girls at my school:

"IS COOOOLD!"


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Has anybody had their wisdom teeth out? How was your recovery? I'm just scared of the aftermath but need to get it done....ugh.
> 
> I also had a dream about someone here..


It took me like a month to fully recover. My mouth swelled up really bad and they gave me strong pain killers, which didnt really fix the pain a whole lot.
But you have holes in your mouth so they give you a syringe sometimes to clean them out. Sounds bad, but it really isn't. It's not the worst surgery I've had.

The initial pain lasts like 1-2 weeks until its fully gone.

Also, I've had dreams that have had random people from SAS too.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

$500 spent on college books today. Why do they make them so expensive???


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Has anybody had their wisdom teeth out? How was your recovery? I'm just scared of the aftermath but need to get it done....ugh.


yeah, it might be a little painful for the first day or two. Nothing to be scared of :stu


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i want a cinnamon stick to chew on.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

my mom is taking forever with my food like always.AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHerrrgh


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I always think of worst case possible...I need to just get it over with...hopefully I will be one of those people that pain or what not lasts 2 days meh..

^ talking about the wisdom teeth.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ATTN: SAS

For christmas my mom said she would pay to frame one of my dorky embroidery pieces. Yay! Framing is realy expensive and I can't afford it so these two pieces have been scrunched up in ziploc bags for like 18 months.

SO. If you can stop laughing at my pathetic hobby for two seconds WHICH ONE SHOULD I PICK TO FRAME?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> ATTN: SAS
> 
> For christmas my mom said she would pay to frame one of my dorky embroidery pieces. Yay! Framing is realy expensive and I can't afford it so these two pieces have been scrunched up in ziploc bags for like 18 months.
> 
> SO. If you can stop laughing at my pathetic hobby for two seconds WHICH ONE SHOULD I PICK TO FRAME?


2nd one more elegant I think.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ATTN: SAS
> 
> For christmas my mom said she would pay to frame one of my dorky embroidery pieces. Yay! Framing is realy expensive and I can't afford it so these two pieces have been scrunched up in ziploc bags for like 18 months.
> 
> SO. If you can stop laughing at my pathetic hobby for two seconds WHICH ONE SHOULD I PICK TO FRAME?


OMG you're really talented and those are beautiful! I pick the bottom one.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Are your wisdom teeth impacted?


I don't know. I don't know how you can tell on your own either. All I know my right bottom one has been hurting. And maybe if/when I do take them out I sometimes get this zapping pain in my right side of my head. When I get that it sucks...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Time has been crawling by so slowly today and it's delicious. This moment of peace stretched timeless it seems.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there anything less fun than grocery shopping while trying to eat healthy? Blah.

*Picks up package of 4 Snickers bars for $2.99. Puts them back down. Cries.*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Is the tooth out of the gum completely? If it is hidden under the gum then it's more complicated to remove. If the tooth has come out of the gum for the most part it's usually pretty easy to get it out and I would guess less pain afterwards.


I do see something when I look. Like an extra teeth behind my regular ones. But I don't know if this is normal or not it's not white :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My dad wanted me to find his crutches for him because his ankle is swollen and I couldn't find them in his room. He said they might be in the shed but he told me not to worry about it. :/


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

And le countdown begins 15 more days till my birthday!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well all that number typing was a waste. I need to go back to old school and hop on a plane to Kick-your-***-istan because that's the only way I'm going to feel better.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> And le countdown begins 15 more days till my birthday!


Happy early birthday! :boogie:yay:banana


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't want to be another year older :afr
I haven't done anything significant, at all.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> It depends on how impacted the teeth are. Mine were fully out or halfway out of the gum so it was pretty simple. I never had any pain from it. Only when they put the needle in to anesthetize the area (they really go at it bending the needle and stuff to try to get deep in their to get at the nerve). After they numbed it up it only took a few yanks and the tooth was out. Yanking lasted less than a minute.
> 
> No pain afterwards and no swelling that I recall. It was bleeding a lot for many hours. And you have a hole there for a few months that gradually gets filled up with tissue.
> 
> I was fully awake for it and had it done 4 times because the dentist refused to pull more than one at a time. The experience was the same for all of them.


2 of mine were impacted. And I can't imagine being awake for it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Catharsis therapy ftw


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Happy early birthday! :boogie:yay:banana


Woo thank you!!! \(^_^)/ :high5:banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Woo thank you!!! \(^_^)/ :high5:banana


Zu Hing Hin Aan Drem birthday! :b


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

New Year, Same Old Crap.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When people start talking about how certain celebrities are fat when they have a flat stomach and look skinny, it makes me think I'm obese compared to them. >_<


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> And le countdown begins 15 more days till my birthday!


15 days until people think you put your age in your username. 

Happy Countdown to B-day:yay


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

meganmila said:


> Has anybody had their wisdom teeth out? How was your recovery? I'm just scared of the aftermath but need to get it done....ugh.


I've had one removed (plus four other molars and a canine ;_; ). None of it hurt in the least...but then again, I also got four dry sockets that didn't hurt in the least, and according to what I've read, that's REALLY abnormal. :um

I had lots of bleeding and some swelling but seriously, NO pain, except for where some jawbone was exposed and they then needed to do a bone trim...that really ached...but I took a couple of painkillers and a hot bath and soaked my jaw and was just fine.  I remember after I got the first two teeth (a wisdom tooth coming out sideways from my top jaw, and the bad canine coming out of the top of my gum, I needed an oral surgeon to remove them, they were in there so weird) removed, I sat and waited and waited and waited for the pain that never came.

Same with all the others. :stu And it took some SERIOUS yanking to get one of the other molars out, I was sure it'd be excruciating afterwards, but nope. I also had them remove three bad molars in one day, all in the same part of my jaw, dry sockets in each...good times. :lol But I'd had an exposed nerve in one of those teeth that zapped me with horrible pain whenever it was touched, so I was SO glad to get them all out!

I see a few other users have offered their differing experiences, so you can see it varies a lot. The annoying part was always having to rinse with warm saltwater to flush the ramen noodles out of the holes in my gum after eating. :no

And go figure, I now have ANOTHER one erupting in my other gum. :roll

I hope your wisdom teeth removal goes as painlessly and as well as mine did...well...sans the dry sockets, of course. 

(BTW--if you worry about dry sockets, go to Walgreens (sic?) and look for something called the Red Cross Toothache Kit, I believe it is...I didn't need mine, but other people who've had dry sockets swear by the thing. Better to be safe than sorry.)



Perfectionist said:


> ATTN: SAS
> 
> For christmas my mom said she would pay to frame one of my dorky embroidery pieces. Yay! Framing is realy expensive and I can't afford it so these two pieces have been scrunched up in ziploc bags for like 18 months.
> 
> SO. If you can stop laughing at my pathetic hobby for two seconds WHICH ONE SHOULD I PICK TO FRAME?


Ooo, pretty! I also vote for the second one. :yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> I've had one removed (plus four other molars and a canine ;_; ). None of it hurt in the least...but then again, I also got four dry sockets that didn't hurt in the least, and according to what I've read, that's REALLY abnormal. :um
> 
> I had lots of bleeding and some swelling but seriously, NO pain, except for where some jawbone was exposed and they then needed to do a bone trim...that really ached...but I took a couple of painkillers and a hot bath and soaked my jaw and was just fine.  I remember after I got the first two teeth (a wisdom tooth coming out sideways from my top jaw, and the bad canine coming out of the top of my gum, I needed an oral surgeon to remove them, they were in there so weird) removed, I sat and waited and waited and waited for the pain that never came.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I hope it does too... and thanks everyone else...I hope this pain doesn't act up more in my bottom jaw...cause it is still doing it.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> And le countdown begins 15 more days till my birthday!


Your birthday is on January 18 (I'm psychic).


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

tannasg said:


> 2nd one more elegant I think.





diamondheart89 said:


> OMG you're really talented and those are beautiful! I pick the bottom one.





tehuti88 said:


> Ooo, pretty! I also vote for the second one. :yes


Interesting. I don't like the bottom one very much anymore - I got super sick of it when doing it. But it's been scrunched up in the ziploc bag longer, so I proooobably should get it framed.

Blagh I still don't know! I'm not usually this indecisive.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


>


I love this one, you should get it framed.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, I'm getting my gun back on Sunday. I told that stupid captain that the recoil from shooting is gonna hurt my wrist and I'm not even gonna be on base most of the time, but to no avail. I'm gonna talk to the doctor...

118 days to go.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Zoe Saldana is so pretty. :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hadron said:


> ****, I'm getting my gun back on Sunday. I told that stupid captain that the recoil from shooting is gonna hurt my wrist and I'm not even gonna be on base most of the time, but to no avail. I'm gonna talk to the doctor...
> 
> 118 days to go.


Your wrist is broken? Here take this and go do some target practice or w/e. :doh


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


> Your wrist is broken? Here take this and go do some target practice or w/e. :doh


I swear, if they make me shoot, I'm gonna hold the rifle with one hand, on auto-mode, and spray rounds everywhere.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I'm leaving now. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*adhaKYDASVDKA* Unknown Number

New Voicemail, enter password press # record you name press # you must speak your name then press #.










Well nope not important enough to **** around with that if someone had any business leaving me a ****ing message they would show their bloody number.

I bet $50 it was my ****ing mother as well I swear she's ****ing dense Jesus *Refuses to speak to me any time I call or have anything to do with me?* phone the house constantly leaving drunken messages. For ****s sake **** off woman Am I going to need to get a restraining order or kill you to make you realize you ****ed up long ago now **** off and go curl up and die in a gutter somewhere.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Lmaoooo that's too funny!!! pfffttttt


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I love Seattle. This guy is for real by the way, he's actually helped police catch criminals.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I shouldn't have looked that up uke


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont feel well, on many fronts.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, I'm so depressed over the last couple of days. It's a really good thing I don't have a gun on me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

The less thoughts the better, just do it. The more I think anything through the more I scrutinize and get unrealistic expectations. Time moves so much faster when you can stay in the moment wholly relying on instinct and feelings.

Wholly is a funny word, I never noticed this.

This post was brought you by nike.

and some small malaysian children with great dexterity.



Dita said:


> I so wish I was that kind of person that doesn't get annoyed easily. People, things and everything manages to irritate me daily and it's really tiring.


you stole my thought!

(must not snap at people)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I love Seattle. This guy is for real by the way, he's actually helped police catch criminals.


Didn't he also pepper spray two people who weren't doing anything? He thought they were fighting so he sprayed them and he got arrested.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I love Seattle. This guy is for real by the way, he's actually helped police catch criminals.


There's this superhero from the Czech Republic who's mission is to battle lazy dog owners who don't clean up their mes...by "returning the favour".






I just love this too much.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you ever seen graffiti on trains? It's pretty cool, a lot better than the random gang tagging. They aren't drawing anything good or special on the trains but it's a lot more interesting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2013 is a wake up call.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do re mi fa so la ti do.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Hot Cheetos, man. Those Hot Cheetos.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Didn't he also pepper spray two people who weren't doing anything? He thought they were fighting so he sprayed them and he got arrested.


He got arrested, but it turned out he was innocent and the charges were dropped or something like that.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Good riddance.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I want Dr pepper.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The vending machine gods work in mysterious ways. One machine stole my $1.25, and the next machine gave me a Gatorade, plus spit $1.25 back at me after I got my drink.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dark Light said:


> He's one of us, why else he would wore a mask :lol


To protect those he cares about, of course!


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Faaaaaaaaaiiiiiillllllllll aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

WHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Muse really went downhill with the latest album. Pity.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I picked up this number that called me and it was a recording saying something about the FBI. :um And then it went on to say something about installing something in my house or whatever it said. I almost had a heart attack. D:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my gosh. I picked up this number that called me and it was a recording saying something about the FBI. :um And then it went on to say something about installing something in my house or whatever it said. I almost had a heart attack. D:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:afr:afr:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sometimes, I feel like a dumb blond.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

If Ryan Gosling made a porno with Ryan Reynolds and Chris Evans, it wouldn't be a porno. It would be.... art.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just read my first ever SAS post from like a year ago.... was so weird to read, can't really explain it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Sometimes, I feel like a dumb blond.


Blonds aren't dumb... except for the ones that pour litres of Sodium hypochlorite onto their skull and let it soak in...


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I thrive against hate and anger. The more that people push my buttons, the more confident I get.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Blonds aren't dumb... except for the ones that pour litres of Sodium hypochlorite onto their skull and let it soak in...


:um


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You can't kill me I was born dead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :um


Bleach :teeth


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish I lived in a dorm of only SAS members.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The harsh reality:



> People quit because it takes too long to see results, because they can't figure out that the process is the result. The bad news is that you have no other choice. If you want to work here, close. Because in my non-expert opinion, you don't hate yourself because you have low self-esteem, or because other people were mean to you. You hate yourself because you don't do anything. Not even you can just "love you for you" -- that's why you're miserable and sending me private messages asking me what I think you should do with your life. Do the math: How much of your time is spent consuming things other people made (TV, music, video games, websites) versus making your own? Only one of those adds to your value as a human being.


And I feel it applies to a lot here.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Something really weird happened this morning.

Last night I had a dream about someone I was in contact with earlier this year. In my dream, he wrote me a letter and briefly appeared in my dream. This morning, I'm checking my email as usual, and I receive an email from him. I haven't been in contact with him in 3 months, so it definitely took me by surprise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will rise above the uncertainty and am STILL down to 15mg of Paxil.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

If I died in my sleep, nobody would notice until I started to smell.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

If apes would rule the workforce...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

There's coke in the kitchen. Hopefully I don't give in.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Coca-cola right? Oddly my first thought was I have cocaine in ma kitchen! :con

Hm my new case certainly prevented my computer from heating my room to 50C but now it's -50C in here and I refuse to get up and put a warmer shirt on or socks >.<

woot 5,500 posts :boogie :yay


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I told my friend that class was cancelled tomorrow, and she asked me if I going to the college anyways. Why would I still go? :con


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

meganmila said:


> There's coke in the kitchen. Hopefully I don't give in.


On the next episode of Buckwild....


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

i want a time machine. I miss the good ol days. Loot bags were the sh1t.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Gorillaz said:


> i want a time machine. I miss the good ol days. Loot bags were the sh1t.


80's loot bags were better.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I couldn't sleep so I got out of bed and played my new wii in my underwear.

Incidentally, playing wii braless is not an excellent idea for large breasted women. Especially boxing. Never again.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> I couldn't sleep so I got out of bed and played my new wii in my underwear.
> 
> *Incidentally, playing wii braless is not an excellent idea for large breasted women. Especially boxing. Never again.*












pft if I ever get a girlfriend I'm setting up my computer to run wii games and convincing her to play it braless :rofl

Hmm... I still haven't beaten skyward sword now where the hell did I put that bluetooth stick... :con


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Back to base on Sunday. Double UGH!

117 days to go.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Monotony said:


> pft if I ever get a girlfriend I'm setting up my computer to run wii games and convincing her to play it braless :rofl


Hilariously enough, the worst part was the extra boob weight flying around was really throwing off my bowling swing.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Will somebody :help me?

What does this simley mean? -------> :dial


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Will somebody :help me?
> 
> What does this simley mean? -------> :dial


I have a theory.............a bad one..............Nvm...........

PS;I will help u .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Brasilia said:


> Will somebody :help me?
> 
> What does this simley mean? -------> :dial


It means that dial up sucks  (prob before your time and a very out of date emote). Id say it's a emote to express the frustration at slow internet.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Brasilia said:


> Will somebody :help me?
> 
> What does this simley mean? -------> :dial


You're 18!. You wouldn't remember having to access an internet a 100th the size it is today through a modem attached to your phone line (not a cell phone). 14,400 baud per second is extremely slow. It might take 30 seconds for a 640 x 480 picture to load. It made it very difficult to look at porn.

That is why :dial


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ LOL thanks for all your helpful responses. I'm going to use this smiley all the time from now on. 

:dial 
:agree


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I've drove past this mcdonalds bag on the road four times now, and every time I forget and slow down thinking its a hedgehog or something. Next time I'm just going to gun it and flatten that beach, yeah.

but what if the bag has moved away and there is actually a hedgehog there now, or what if one crawled into the bag. I need to think this over more before I proceed.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Quoting the great George Carlin:

People are ****ing dumb.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^ LOL thanks for all your helpful responses. I'm going to use this smiley all the time from now on.
> 
> :dial
> :agree


Lmao I find it really cute that you don't know what dial-up is. oh man, does that mean i'm freaking ancient.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> You're 18!. You wouldn't remember having to access an internet a 100th the size it is today through a modem attached to your phone line (not a cell phone). 14,400 baud per second is extremely slow. It might take 30 seconds for a 640 x 480 picture to load. It made it very difficult to look at porn.
> 
> That is why :dial





Brasilia said:


> ^ LOL thanks for all your helpful responses. I'm going to use this smiley all the time from now on.
> 
> :dial
> :agree


OMG! We are getting old, Amocholes.

By the way, Brasilia.....in the "olden" days, if we wanted to order something "off the Internet", we used a paper book called a catalog and used the phone to talk to an operator with a toll free number. :lol.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I couldn't sleep so I got out of bed and played my new wii in my underwear.
> 
> Incidentally, playing wii braless is not an excellent idea for large breasted women. Especially boxing. Never again.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just when I thought I couldn't like Kansas 
http://www.kansascity.com/2013/01/03/3993965/kansas-militia-expects-zombies.html


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bite your tongue John!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I've learnt more from page 3950 of this thread than from the text books I've been reading from ALL DAY 

I'm coming here for all my questions from now on.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

time for another keystyle...real talk this time :blank

yo im lost in life, God rolls the cosmic dice
im trapped in darkness looking for the softest light
am i wrong or right?...im searching the path
its been a while since i was hurting this bad
yearning to laugh, im waiting for the better days
but i fool myself in the most clever ways
im done fading...now im actually gone
gotta suffer everyday so i have to be strong

ya feel me? :group


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> You're 18!. You wouldn't remember having to access an internet a 100th the size it is today through a modem attached to your phone line (not a cell phone). 14,400 baud per second is extremely slow. It might take 30 seconds for a 640 x 480 picture to load. It made it very difficult to look at porn.
> 
> That is why :dial


Let's see I got online before most of the internet was fully formed. To go to a "site", I connected my 300 baud modem and dialed up the local number for the Bulletin Board System (BBS). Most BBS's were a list of directories with a forum area.

If you wanted "pictures" they came in the form of ASCII "art".

There were entire magazines dedicated to listing and reviewing the latest and greatest BBS's, along with the best modems to get you online.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> You're 18!. You wouldn't remember having to access an internet a 100th the size it is today through a modem attached to your phone line (not a cell phone). 14,400 baud per second is extremely slow. It might take 30 seconds for a 640 x 480 picture to load. It made it very difficult to look at porn.
> 
> That is why :dial


I'm 15 and I remember dial-up... My brother and I once tried to load a game online and it took like an hour for it to "finish" but like right before it did, the computer decided to do some crap and we accidentally made it turn off (mind you we only had the computer for a few days then and my brother being the oldest, was still in 4th grade). So glad we moved on.



CumulusCongestus said:


> Let's see I got online before most of the internet was fully formed. To go to a "site", I connected my 300 baud modem and dialed up the local number for the Bulletin Board System (BBS). Most BBS's were a list of directories with a forum area.
> 
> If you wanted "pictures" they came in the form of ASCII "art".
> 
> There were entire magazines dedicated to listing and reviewing the latest and greatest BBS's, along with the best modems to get you online.


 Jesus.... did you have to turn on the modem by turning a crank too? :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ^ Coca-cola right? Oddly my first thought was I have cocaine in ma kitchen! :con


Yes Coke the drink lol...I knew people would have think that. Soda is bad for you and I actually used to be addicted to it or just had to have it everyday. I need to not drink it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Bite your tongue John!





Brasilia said:


> ^ I've learnt more from page 3950 of this thread than from the text books I've been reading from ALL DAY
> 
> I'm coming here for all my questions from now on.


We may have done things the hard way, but there is a certain appreciation for that, too. We do know what life was like without the Internet, so if there is a problem, we know what to do :lol.

:steamOMG! My cell phone doesn't work! What do I do?!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


>


lmao

Sometime this morning, either my mom or dad slammed the door really loudly. I got so aggravated. >_<


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Everyone's talking about this "dial-up"  we've started a trend...

#:dial


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

WHat is this :dialthing..................


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Smiley The Super Freak said:


> WHat is this :dialthing..................


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

What if Brasilia really was Hillary Clinton, undercover...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

lzzy said:


> What if Brasilia really was Hillary Clinton, undercover...


We already know he's a spy lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Smiley The Super Freak said:


> WHat is this :dialthing..................


:dial:no


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

If Google was a 1980's BBS.






Pretty accurate.
Although you probably only hear the modem before you connect.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Off til tuesday. Time to waste it all sleeping and watching big bang theory. Yup, livin the high life.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom bought some new plates that aren't meant to be put in the microwave. Who makes plates that you can't put in the microwave? :sus


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate when you walk into the cold and your nose starts hurting.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

OH YES! I beat the last level of Left 4 Dead, by myself. I had to die 3 times before that, but after some planning and two pipe bombs I managed to sacrifice myself successfully. What a rush. My heart wass pounding like a drum and my head hurts. I have to go have a cigarette and lay down for a while now.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I drink so much coke zero and I can't stop. Help!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

catcharay said:


> I drink so much coke zero and I can't stop. Help!


I can't stop drinking lemonade.  I need help, too.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ raspberry lemonade the best!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> ^ raspberry lemonade the best!


Mmm, that sounds good. I buy those Calypso lemonades that come in like a 20 fluid ounce bottle. There's all sorts of flavors. My favorite is the kiwi lemonade.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Mmm, that sounds good. I buy those Calypso lemonades that come in like a 20 fluid ounce bottle. There's all sorts of flavors. My favorite is the kiwi lemonade.


Well, I had raspberry lemonade today at a restaurant.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I can't stop drinking lemonade.  I need help, too.


life must be giving you a a lot of lemons


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh takes forever to simply recolour a hood from purple to green.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I can't stop drinking lemonade.  I need help, too.


Hehe..at least there is some vitamin c in there


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Well, I had raspberry lemonade today at a restaurant.


I've gotten raspberry lemonade when I went out to a restaurant a few times before. It was good. I can't remember which restaurant I got it at.



plusminusinfinity said:


> life must be giving you a a lot of lemons


Good one. 



catcharay said:


> Hehe..at least there is some vitamin c in there


Yea, that's true. xD


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I've gotten raspberry lemonade when I went out to a restaurant a few times before. It was good. I can't remember which restaurant I got it at.


Mine was at Cheddar's.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Mmmm chocolate.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I feel like sleeping naked tonight. Just putting that out there....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Mmmm chocolate.


Chocolate rain. Chocolate rain. :blah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I feel like sleeping naked tonight. Just putting that out there....


We didn't need to know.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> We didn't need to know.


Well now you have 1 more piece of knowledge lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Well now you have 1 more peice of knowledge lol


Don't even get me started on the squid pornography seriously wtf the Japan. :wtf


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

...I wonder, what would the internet taste like?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

catcharay said:


> I drink so much coke zero and I can't stop. Help!


Same here, it's amazing. Vanilla Coke Zero <3.

I go through about 24 cans a week lmao.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Same here, it's amazing. Vanilla Coke Zero <3.
> 
> I go through about 24 cans a week lmao.


a week? that is like 7L..I'm pretty sure I drink more than that, like sometimes I can drink 2L/day eeek lol

We have coke zero cherry limited time here; I tried it and it made my stomach feel bad..I will try vanilla coke zero sometime cos it must be good if it's amazing hehe


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't really want to go to the salon again on Monday. All the girls on my facebook have been doing things related to hair since they've been off.. but not me. I don't really care. I wonder if that's a bad sign.

Hrm.. have to pick my boyfriend up from work and give him a ride in 2 hours.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

failed101 said:


> ...I wonder, what would the internet taste like?


Probably like troll. So not good.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

failed101 said:


> ...I wonder, what would the internet taste like?


i know there has to be some 2girls1cup flavor lingering in it somewhere. kekeke


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been having dangerous thoughts of shaving my head. :eek


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I've seen so much late-night/early morning t.v that, I think I now know sign language.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My webcam keeps turning on at random times, should I be concerned? >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> My webcam keeps turning on at random times, should I be concerned? >.>


Some one just really wants to watch you beat off.

I'd scan for viruses.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Some one just really wants to watch you beat off.
> 
> I'd scan for viruses.


Actually I think me beating of would have been less embarrassing than what I was actually doing when it happened 

Yeah probably should do that. Laptop has been acting funky lately.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

What is this "offline" chat thing that appeared in the bottom right hand part of my SAS screen?

How do I make it go away? I DON'T LIKE IT.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

madisonjane said:


> I've been having dangerous thoughts of shaving my head. :eek


I wish I could run my hands through your beautiful hair.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> What is this "offline" chat thing that appeared in the bottom right hand part of my SAS screen?
> 
> How do I make it go away? I DON'T LIKE IT.


If you're offline, it's nothing. It's a chat thing, that only has your SAS friends.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

the cheat said:


> If you're offline, it's nothing. It's a chat thing, that only has your SAS friends.


It's not nothing it's AN UNWELCOME TINY BOX CLUTTERING MY SCREEN. My anal retentive self can't stop staring at it. Nrrrg. Nrrrrrrg. Box unwanted box unwelcome box nrrrg.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

catcharay said:


> a week? that is like 7L..I'm pretty sure I drink more than that, like sometimes I can drink 2L/day eeek lol
> 
> We have coke zero cherry limited time here; I tried it and it made my stomach feel bad..I will try vanilla coke zero sometime cos it must be good if it's amazing hehe


For a year or two, I had a nearly 4L Coke Zero habit...have cut that down to a little less than a 2L/day...working towards 0/L. So hard...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> It's not nothing it's AN UNWELCOME TINY BOX CLUTTERING MY SCREEN. My anal retentive self can't stop staring at it. Nrrrg. Nrrrrrrg. Box unwanted box unwelcome box nrrrg.


Yes. Would be nice to not have it there. But we're just people who use this forum.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

You.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The 30+ forum motivates me


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

There's a devil burning inside all of us. Externalize it and dominate.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> For a year or two, I had a nearly 4L Coke Zero habit...have cut that down to a little less than a 2L/day...working towards 0/L. So hard...


yikes you serious? wow, coke zero is addictive stuff lol.. Yeah I am trying to cut down too, otherwise I feel like I will cause an onset of cancer or some other ailment..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

catcharay said:


> yikes you serious? wow, coke zero is addictive stuff lol.. Yeah I am trying to cut down too, otherwise I feel like I will cause an onset of cancer or some other ailment..


If you're looking to avoid cancer, ingesting copious amounts of aspartame isn't in your best interest, no. I mean, there's no concrete proof that it causes cancer but who really knows...

My main reason for quitting is money-related...I spend a gross amount of money on the stuff. I'm never more excited than I am when I see them go on sale for 99 cents. :clap


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

i have terrible insomnia


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

the cheat said:


> If you're looking to avoid cancer, ingesting copious amounts of aspartame isn't in your best interest, no. I mean, there's no concrete proof that it causes cancer but who really knows...
> 
> My main reason for quitting is money-related...I spend a gross amount of money on the stuff. I'm never more excited than I am when I see them go on sale for 99 cents. :clap


Lol yeah I buy too much of it and it burns my pocket too. Good luck with quitting


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

If I wake up after midday then I consider the day wasted and I wont do anything for the rest of the day - even though I still have at least 10 more hours to use it wisely, I seems to think that the previous 5 hours I slept through were crucial (take it that I wake up at 7am) and now there's no point in even trying.

Lucky I woke up early today then.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I wish I could run my hands through your beautiful hair.


OoOOooOoooOOoo


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm decaying.

116 days to go.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so anxious right now for like no reason I'm shaking and feel nauseous.........I need to lay off coffee


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sas used to be my home!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

My captain didn't give me permission to fly to the UK, so I went up to the general and threatened to leave the unit, so he promised me i'd fly next month.

Back to base tomorrow.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> I'm so anxious right now for like no reason I'm shaking and feel nauseous.........I need to lay off coffee


This is why I can't drink coffee, makes me all shaky and my heart beats fast, really inconvenient >.>


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> This is why I can't drink coffee, makes me all shaky and my heart beats fast, really inconvenient >.>


 I know it kind of stinks b/c I actually think coffee tastes yummy


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Why did I do that?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> I know it kind of stinks b/c I actually think coffee tastes yummy


Same.... decaf xD


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm done. I had a good run but this is as far as I go.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

inna sense said:


> sas used to be my home!


Not anymore?  Come back!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll be moving into my sister's room sometime next week. It's going to be weird. I've stayed in this room since 2005. I'm really going to miss it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should make tea and than through it in the fridge till it's cold ...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MUSTANG! MUSTANG!

I want that 1968 Mustang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Not anymore?  Come back!


for the past 1 1/2 years ive been living in a facility for people with mental issues...right now im at my parent's house but im going back to the facility tomorrow and i cant be online often there 

thanks for asking me to come back


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sigh..


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had this GIF that I've wanted to post for ages but there's never an opportunity to post it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> I've had this GIF that I've wanted to post for ages but there's never an opportunity to post it


 I thought it was the "DialUp Sucks" one :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I thought it was the "DialUp Sucks" one :lol


LOL I have :dial in my signature now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> LOL I have :dial in my signature now


 :lol - It's a shame you didn't have to chance to experience the phone modem. At one time, it was THE thing. Now, I have a second line for DSL and it is a bit faster, but cable broadband is making things happen now. :haha


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol - It's a shame you didn't have to chance to experience the phone modem. At one time, it was THE thing. Now, I have a second line for DSL and it is a bit faster, but cable broadband is making things happen now. :haha


So I'm guessing this is the notorious dial-up:








For some reason I'm still better at computers than my parents - who grew up witnessing the rise of the internet and all that. like today for example, my mum was asking me how to open Google!!! What?!?!! :eek She was trying to find out opening hours for the post office and got angry because she was on AskJeeves and didn't know how to get to Google :no She can't even open a word document...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Why the hell did I ever stop listening to the Yeah Yeah Yeahs? I'm having a religious experience right now listening to Runaway.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> Why the hell did I ever stop listening to the Yeah Yeah Yeahs? I'm having a religious experience right now listening to Runaway.


That band is awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


> So I'm guessing this is the notorious dial-up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, that's DSL :lol.

You need to teach your parents about the Internets.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, that's DSL :lol.
> 
> You need to teach your parents about the Internets.


It's impossible even when you show them step by step multiple times :mum


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> It's impossible even when you show them step by step multiple times :mum


I love it when you use the angry smiley.  It cracks me up every time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I apparently am quite hilarious when I'm mad :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so full. I ate a whole reuben sandwich with crinkle cut fries and drank a whole bottle of lemonade.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Why the hell did I ever stop listening to the Yeah Yeah Yeahs? I'm having a religious experience right now listening to Runaway.


I like that song Maps. Playing it on rock band was cool.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so full. I ate a whole reuben sandwich with crinkle cut fries and drank a whole bottle of lemonade.


Are you sure you've been drinking enough lemonade? According to your recent posts, you've been having some sort of lemonade deficiency.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Now all of a sudden I'm hyped up...weird...maybe cause I'm drinking this drink meh.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Are you sure you've been drinking enough lemonade? According to your recent posts, you've been having some sort of lemonade deficiency.


Ha, I wish.  If only lemonade had 0 calories, I'd be drinking it all the time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't wait to have Emmy Rossum on my screen every week.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Why are there so many hippies and hipsters in my state?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it impolite to growl at someone? I sort of did it unconsciously when this guy kept getting in the way between me and the hummus at the supermarket. The guy promptly moved out of my way upon hearing the growl.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Is it impolite to growl at someone? I sort of did it unconsciously when this guy kept getting in the way between me and the hummus at the supermarket. The guy promptly moved out of my way upon hearing the growl.


 I can't help it but that's hilarious.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Since everything that exists is made up of a collection of atoms, that means by us humans studying atoms, we are a group of atoms trying to understand ourselves. Therefore, intelligent life is a way of the universe attempting to understand itself. We are the universe experiencing itself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Is it impolite to growl at someone? I sort of did it unconsciously when this guy kept getting in the way between me and the hummus at the supermarket. The guy promptly moved out of my way upon hearing the growl.


Nope it's effective always effective every one always backs off and goes away.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

My dad filmed over our home videos so it goes from Kristi and Brittaney playing in the bathtub to some bloody guy walking down a mountain in slow mo as a tiki house blows up in the background. :teeth what is this


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> My dad filmed over our home videos so it goes from Kristi and Brittaney playing in the bathtub to some bloody guy walking down a mountain in slow mo as a tiki house blows up in the background. :teeth what is this


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It's okay baby your country still loves you.. Damn _one _picture of one of our players in tears and immediately all is forgiven.

But only the players. I'm turning the evil eye on HC unless the gold is won in Sochi :no


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


It's a really poorly filmed movie but yeah that was basically my reaction


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Why are there so many people with like barely any posts who post their photo on here? Or only post in that thread? It's funny.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

slipped on the stupid hard wood stairs and slammed my wrist and knee into the edge of the steps hard surprised it didn't hurt.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

I miss Monotony's Fox Avatar.










Of course that's because I'm old and my memory is going


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:agree with above.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

To bad Paarthurnax is staying.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My computer really doesn't know me. It keeps giving me ads of Christian dating sites with girls with big hooters. That and antiabortion ads. Apparently my laptop thinks Im a conservative male.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> I miss Monotony's Fox Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I don't like when users change their avatars. lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I actually smell of depression :sus
Back in the shower I go.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> There are more here. Probably half the young white guys here are hipsters.


Ya, I bet California has a whole lot more than up here.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I woke up to a message on Facebook from some guy I don't know and am not friends with saying "hi your real cute ". I don't know what's more unnerving, the message itself or the grammatically incorrect 'your' and lack of punctuation/capitalization. :lol

But seriously though..?:wtf


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Sunday, bloody sunday.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy ****. I woke up today at 1:55 p.m.  I don't think I've ever gotten up this late before.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

everyone likes to stare at me anyways, might as well get paid for it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh how it's going to be a struggle to force myself up at 5:30am each morning. For the greater good!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing like having a nice warm shower right after you wake up just to have your nose decide to pour a litre of blood on you. :x

Could of had this **** fixed months ago if not for all the damn immigrants clogging the Healthcare system. At this rate I might as well just fix it my ****ing self.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Holy ****. I woke up today at 1:55 p.m.  I don't think I've ever gotten up this late before.


You haven't lived until you've woken up at each of the 24 hours of a day.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> You haven't lived until you've woken up at each of the 24 hours of a day.


Haha, I guess not. :b Well, I go back to school Tuesday, so I should get my sleeping schedule back on track. I think the reason why I woke up so late today is because I couldn't fix the time on my clock. The button on it must not work. It isn't broken. :/ My dad unplugged the clock because he went in my other room to do something. He's going to be working on my other room, so I can move in there. I've been sleeping in there since October because my room that I always stay in gets so cold during the winter. Stupid clock. :mum I guess I could just use the alarm on my cell phone.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

falling down said:


> everyone likes to stare at me anyways, might as well get paid for it.


you becoming a stripper?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> you becoming a stripper?


lol no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the cheat said:


> You haven't lived until you've woken up at each of the 24 hours of a day.


Boy, this post has forced me to look at the verbs "waken" and "awaken" to determine which verb and spelling to use.

Like in the same day or "I have woken up at every hour during some morning in my life".

:lol - have woken, have awakened.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Boy, this post has forced me to look at the verbs "waken" and "awaken" to determine which verb and spelling to use.
> 
> Like in the same day or "I have woken up at every hour during some morning in my life".
> 
> :lol - have woken, have awakened.


I meant the latter, that I've probably woke up at every hour possible at least once, over the course of my life. I haven't woken up every hour in one day, no.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love being weird.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I love being weird.


It's the only way to live. :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cosplaying looks so fun >_<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> It's the only way to live. :yes


I couldn't agree more with that.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Day has started at 3:53 am I guess. 



:yay


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It's crazy how many noticeable members that I've seen around here in 2010/2011/early 2012 have pretty much requested a permanent ban or just gotten permanently banned for breaking the guidelines or whatever. Half of my friends list is banned too lol.. Seems like many people have that time where they just want to "pack up and go" from here. I've been here for quite a while and am not sure if I will take that route soon. Yes, I do spend a quite good bit of time on here these days..but it's hard for me to express myself in person along with having no one to express myself too. Maybe when I actually get the determination and motivation to get out there (friends or no friends), not give a damn, and get back at the things that I enjoy doing... then I'll call it quits from here I guess.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

The Weekend.

-- the 'end' part is predominant


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> lol no


sigh. 
.....putting my dollars away :tiptoe


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I met someone more socially awkward than me. Part of me just wanted to give this person a hug, while part of me enjoyed the fact that this person was so awkward making me the second most awkward person in the room for once .... :stu


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

There are a lot of 19 year olds on this website. Just one of the things my boring mind notices lol


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Is the SAS experience a Wave of Love, a surfer's delight, or a toxic tide? The choice is yours...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Why are so many people on here so funny? You guys make me laugh  I wish I was funny!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Led Zeppelin songs are really fun to play on the guitar.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I want a bigger bed. Does anyone here own a California King mattress?

Could I just buy a memory foam topper, put it on a wooden box and call it good enough?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm not usually into manly men with muscles but this Daniel Craig Bond guy. Geeeeeeeez. Hubba Hubbaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im so lonely


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh God why did I ever think it would be a good idea to join a dating site.. kill me now


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why do I think I am not good enough?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya... if that was my house I'd be burning the ****ing thing down


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Ya... if that was my house I'd be burning the ****ing thing down


Why didn't they just bug-bomb it?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Why didn't they just bug-bomb it?


Bit late the entire integrity of the house is compromised they're into everything. :no

Shouldn't be listening to these with surround sound headphones >.< I feel them crawling on me.

I feel like installing sc2 and playing the zerg after watching all these ant videos.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Bit late the entire integrity of the house is compromised they're into everything. :no
> 
> Shouldn't be listening to these with surround sound headphones >.< I feel them crawling on me.
> 
> I feel like installing sc2 and playing the zerg after watching all these ant videos.


I would have just moved lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Um Half a million to 800'000 for this **** hole? Really the **** with that.

"They got pretty nasty..." Yes because they're going to be happy as can be getting sucked up in a vacuum and having there nest demolished :doh


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

10 more days >_< I can see the gray hairs already. Gah go back I don't want to be 18!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> 10 more days >_< I can see the gray hairs already. Gah go back I don't want to be 18!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry pedo bear! :rain :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I'm so sorry pedo bear! :rain :teeth












>.< I've been watching ants fight each other on youtube all night the ****... :wtf


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh that yeah I do that all the time. :yes......well not really no :no being rebellious and asking WHYYY??? Lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Oh that yeah I do that all the time. :yes......well not really no :no being rebellious and asking WHYYY??? Lol


I was bored very very bored... I still don't know how I ended up on wars between ant colonies though... :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

So which side won the war the red coats are the black coats??? *knee slapper* yeah I'm not sure how you ended up there either maybe you wanted to learn......more about ants.....:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> So which side won the war the red coats are the black coats??? *knee slapper* yeah I'm not sure how you ended up there either maybe you wanted to learn......more about ants.....:um


I have the urge to find a way to mind control the trillions of ant's and bees on the planet for world domination :teeth

Btw...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a bit scary you might want to get that checked out :um ......... And it's not my birthday yet!!!!!!! >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> That's a bit scary you might want to get that checked out :um ......... And it's not my birthday yet!!!!!!! >_<


Oh well good then your aren't to old yet then :b


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Plucking nose hairs allows me to cry on queue. Such power!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Try plucking your eyebrows with wax, I do this monthly


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Portland has to be the strangest city ever, never go a day without seeing something completely crazy while walking downtown. I might just miss this place a little bit.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> There are a lot of 19 year olds on this website. Just one of the things my boring mind notices lol


Yeah we're pretty awesome.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ugh I had to go back to school today AND IT WAS HORRIBLE, EVERYTHING WENT WRONG, I NEVER WANT TO GO BACK. That's not true. It was alright. I just hate having to go back to waking up early and dealing with the anxiety, and work, and boredom. Dear god the boredom...

Also, during break, I'm on here like all the time and no one posts ****. I'm off it for like half a day and suddenly _everyone_ is ready to post something.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The best way to prevent home invasions is to own crappy stuff.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I dropped my phone pretty hard a week ago, and the vibrate setting stopped working. I tried to fix it but figured it was just broken.

I dropped my phone pretty hard last night, and now the vibrate setting works again.

The next time I drop my phone, I suppose I will pick it up and drop it again, to make sure everything works properly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is just one of those days where I feel like I can't please anyone. .____.


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> This is just one of those days where I feel like I can't please anyone. .____.


I really like your cat picture. White cats are cool 
*cough*
Anyways...
I should really do my homework. Fawk. I feel kinda sad that this forum is way more entertaining and addicting than girls forums or even gaming forums. SAS FORUMS, Y U SO ADDICTING?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

LMAO I just tripped carrying a box of pomegranates. Only one of them cracked. RIP pomegranate. All the other pomegranates are going to have PTSD.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> LMAO I just tripped carrying a box of pomegranates. Only one of them cracked. RIP pomegranate. All the other pomegranates are going to have PTSD.


:haha
I don't know why I laughed so much but I did. Maybe it was because they were pomegranates. Pomegranates are a funny fruit I guess.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

eeeeek, it's 39°C. Someone kill me.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

its so hard trying to watch tv and wanting to listen to music. like my show is on and i wanna watch that but want to listen to my music so i listen to the music during commercials then when show is on i have to interrupt my groove, take the headphones off then i put the glasses on and then watch the show life is so hard.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

failed101 said:


> I really like your cat picture. White cats are cool
> *cough*
> Anyways...
> I should really do my homework. Fawk. I feel kinda sad that this forum is way more entertaining and addicting than girls forums or even gaming forums. SAS FORUMS, Y U SO ADDICTING?


Why, thank you.  It was my sister's cat.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think i could used to not working, at first i hated it, but now, 4 weeks in, and i am in absolutely no rush to go back to work. 

In fact i'm fairly content with my life now, i don't miss anyone from work, and no one misses me (clearly from the fact no one has text me to see if i'm still alive, lol), it's good though, and people have even said how great i look, probably cos i am no longer stressed from my job, and i haven't had a chance to wreak myself for 4 weeks!

It's just a pity my sickness benefit from work ends in 3 weeks


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

pastels said:


> its so hard trying to watch tv and wanting to listen to music. like my show is on and i wanna watch that but want to listen to my music so i listen to the music during commercials then when show is on i have to interrupt my groove, take the headphones off then i put the glasses on and then watch the show life is so hard.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I always seem to be attracted to celebrities/people that most girls aren't attracted to. Well not always.. but it happens often enough.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I betcha I can dance better than you
I betcha you dunno 2 plus 2
It's 4, it's 4...now go and shut the doooooor
Cause nobody wants to see your face no more


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I always seem to be attracted to celebrities/people that most girls aren't attracted to. Well not always.. but it happens often enough.


Who is it? I sometimes find certain guy celebrities that others might not like.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I just hit 2,000 without even realizing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sleep all day wake up at the stroke of midnight >.< ****ing school tomorow as well :bash


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Attempted to draw Marilyn Monroe today. I accidentlly made her fat.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The best way to prevent home invasions is to own a howitzer and a trained attack gnu.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Reclus said:


> The best way to prevent home invasions is to own a howitzer and a trained attack gnu.


:no

No the best way is to have the barrel of a 8.8 cm Flak gun pointing out of every opening into your house. :yes


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

There's a Quaker meeting house in my high-street. I might go - I could do with some _friends_.

*buh dum tss*

but seriously I could do with some friends.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been going to bed early and waking up early, and I swear it does wonders for my mood!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Catching up on random thoughts since my last visit, instead of doing what I'm supposed to be doing . . .


Perfectionist said:


> ATTN: SAS
> 
> For christmas my mom said she would pay to frame one of my dorky embroidery pieces. Yay! Framing is realy expensive and I can't afford it so these two pieces have been scrunched up in ziploc bags for like 18 months.
> 
> SO. If you can stop laughing at my pathetic hobby for two seconds WHICH ONE SHOULD I PICK TO FRAME?


Wow! I like the second one, but both of your embroideries are straight-up ballin', yo.


FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Didn't he also pepper spray two people who weren't doing anything? He thought they were fighting so he sprayed them and he got arrested.


HAHA, sounds like a modern-day Don Quixote.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

the cheat said:


> I betcha I can dance better than you
> I betcha you dunno 2 plus 2
> It's 4, it's 4...now go and shut the doooooor
> Cause nobody wants to see your face no more


Daaaaaang :lol. That so crool, yo!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm just completely exhausted february come faster :time :cry :yawn :fall


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'm just completely exhausted february come faster :time :cry :yawn :fall


You recently turned 18 right? Happy belated birthday!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Men...mmmm..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Women tututututututut.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I missed my first class at school today. :no I had the same instructor for my lab class that afternoon that I had for the class I missed. I explained to him that I looked at my schedule wrong and he said if I missed the class, I missed it. So, I guess that means he counted me absent. >_<


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


> :no
> 
> No the best way is to have the barrel of a 8.8 cm Flak gun pointing out of every opening into your house. :yes


Those are big guns: Just how big is your house?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Punkeye the Crackhead


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I dropped my phone pretty hard a week ago, and the vibrate setting stopped working. I tried to fix it but figured it was just broken.
> 
> I dropped my phone pretty hard last night, and now the vibrate setting works again.
> 
> The next time I drop my phone, I suppose I will pick it up and drop it again, to make sure everything works properly.


Yelling at it and then throwing it against the wall also helps. Your welcome.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Happiness is a trained attack gnu.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder if a car has ever honked their horn on the interstate. I was just thinking about that when I drove home from school. :um


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone else get amazing ideas while taking showers?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Does anyone else get amazing ideas while taking showers?


Oh, forgive me. I have such a dirty mind.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

yay I'm at home, safe in my turtle shell, at peace in my bat cave.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

so I was walking home just now, and some random guy walking towards me in the opposite direction decided to shoulder charge me, he called me a f*ckwit and then proceeded to tell me "learn how to read a book". I don't quite know what to make of it. :con

This is why I don't like going outside.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh, melancholy. How have you been? It's been a while. Would you like some tea? Melancholy always goes well with tea.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Disregard women, acquire robot girlfriend.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Disregard women, acquire robot girlfriend.


Will it be a Lucy Liu model


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> Will it be a Lucy Liu model


Ok? Who are you again?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Food at school is weird. We now have to show our I.Ds when we get our food, then when we are about to scan our card, and then we scan our card. Also, we all got brown bags from this organization Harvesters... We had cookies and apple juice, and pudding and apple sauce and canned tuna/sausages. When the teacher said "food", some girl who wasn't paying attention and had her head down immediately raised it, and when the teacher took out the bags, one of the girls jumped up in her seat and and gasped. I feel like they just had a surplus of food and unloaded it on us. Why else would you give high-schoolers tuna and canned sausages?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Disarray said:


> so I was walking home just now, and some random guy walking towards me in the opposite direction decided to shoulder charge me, he called me a f*ckwit and then proceeded to tell me "learn how to read a book". I don't quite know what to make of it. :con
> 
> This is why I don't like going outside.


That is a rude thing for someone to say. :no If someone just randomly came up to me and said something like that for no reason, I'd probably slap them or say something back. I've always wanted to do that. It's weird but I actually fantasize about getting angry at people. xD


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Ok? Who are you again?


Just a Futurama reference to amuse myself.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Some people just love to argue, I will tell you that.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> Just a Futurama reference to amuse myself.


Then keep it to yourself please.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone here want to upload Connie Francis's cover of To You Sweetheart? It was taken down and I'm itching to hear it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So i've been asked to laser scan a pair of boobs (moulded from a guys wifes) into a 3d model for some kind of breast cancer promotion. Somehow I have gone from developing racing cars to boobs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Another unprovoked personal attack.


I can guess who from.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm already procrastinating my first homework assignment of the semester :clap


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Take time to truly evaluate yourself and what you stand for.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

drunk/stoned, who cares? 

E'rrrrbody in this club gettin' tipsy - jaysus i haven't heard that song in a long time

Think it's time to go for mid-week pints tomorrow, if it means going on my own to the hotel bar downstairs, then i will. Sick of being all sober and reality sucks! Nearly 2 weeks since i touched a glass of alco, i feel empty, and no it hasn't made me feel better at all. If i could be tipsy all the time, life would be alot better.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

More men should go into the nursing profession. Damn social stigma. Maybe it's because there's so few of them so there's less chance for jerks, but all the male instructors and classmates I've had have been some of the kindest.


----------



## ritehome (Apr 1, 2011)

Just be yourself and flow with the wind


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Was talking to one of the girls I work/study with. She knows of the guy and started texting him.. hes attractive I guess. Well I don't think so, I don't like him since he straight up told my boyfriend I have a nice a** in high school. But anyways, they started texting and he said he could be a douche a lot of the time. So she asked him to say the douchiest thing possible to her. He told her how hot he thinks she is and how hed **** her dumb if she came to visit him. She said it turned her on and she told him she likes his douche side.

WHAT THE HELL? How is that hot at all? If some random guy was texting me and telling me he wants to **** me dumb.. I would stop talking to him! No matter how attractive he is! It doesn't matter if hes a freakin Calvin Klien model. **** no. I don't understand why girls are like this. Then again shes pretty loose. Shes only 19 and shes been with around 20 guys, or that's what she was saying. Ugh I could never ever do that.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

It's just sex, not a cataclysmic event.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

That's it; I'm done with being in the dumps all the time. Time to turn that negative crap into a motivating force.

Much easier said than done, but I don't wanna be depressed and stuff all the time. It's worth a try anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miss Lohan, did you get arrested again?


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

do not wake up, because there is only whole world to seen anyway


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Was talking to one of the girls I work/study with. She knows of the guy and started texting him.. hes attractive I guess. Well I don't think so, I don't like him since he straight up told my boyfriend I have a nice a** in high school. But anyways, they started texting and he said he could be a douche a lot of the time. So she asked him to say the douchiest thing possible to her. He told her how hot he thinks she is and how hed **** her dumb if she came to visit him. She said it turned her on and she told him she likes his douche side.
> 
> WHAT THE HELL? How is that hot at all? If some random guy was texting me and telling me he wants to **** me dumb.. I would stop talking to him! No matter how attractive he is! It doesn't matter if hes a freakin Calvin Klien model. **** no. I don't understand why girls are like this. Then again shes pretty loose. Shes only 19 and shes been with around 20 guys, or that's what she was saying. Ugh I could never ever do that.


I don't understand why people have to put down others just cause they are "Loose". Not saying you are just in general. If she is happy in what she is doing don't let it bother you. I wish there was more women out there that would own their sexuality and do whatever they hell they want without being called names but then again some people still think they are in 1950s and the s word will never go away...so what am I saying. You say you never can do that well that is fine...no one is gonna judge you for it.

I dunno I just never like the idea that women shouldn't like sex or have casual sex just cause they are afraid of people's judgments. If no one judged anyone on that matter I think a lot more people would be happy instead of hiding on what they are feeling. I'm just ranting though since I have done the wildness of it all a little bit and to be honest someone can call me names it won't really matter. It's not my problem it's theirs since they are so bothered by it. I find it luaghable and sad.

We have different views anyways lol. I know I probably put words in your mouth I just don't like it in general.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

When did I get anti social this much? Some stupid after Facebook pop-ups.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm tired of my dad working on the hallway. I can't even get out of my room to use the bathroom or go get some food.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm tired of my dad working on the hallway. I can't even get out of my room to use the bathroom or go get some food.


Crawl along the ceiling or walls?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The sports radio is busy today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Crawl along the ceiling or walls?


This is a time that I wish I was invisible. :b


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

njodis said:


> That's it; I'm done with being in the dumps all the time. Time to turn that negative crap into a motivating force.
> 
> Much easier said than done, but I don't wanna be depressed and stuff all the time. It's worth a try anyway.


it's worth a try because you've always been worthy of having happiness. i'm feeling corny. yes it's true that it's easier said than done, but your right to be happy will still be there no matter how down you feel.

anyway, thank goodness for low-carb chocolate milk.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Seattle Supersonics are back! Can't wait to go to a game next year.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Does anyone else get amazing ideas while taking showers?


Usually right before I fall asleep or in the shower.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Usually right before I fall asleep or in the shower.


Yes! I also get great ideas when falling asleep, and think to my self "I should write this down"... then when I wake up I forget the amazing idea but can remember that I had one and it bothers me all day


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cam1 said:


> Yes! I also get great ideas when falling asleep, and think to my self "I should write this down"... then when I wake up I forget the amazing idea but can remember that I had one and it bothers me all day


I get them a lot in both those situations as well, usually work problems or challenges. Like a light bulb going off, but then I can't sleep for ages after


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

If it wasn't illegal, I would punch so many people.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

why am I getting ads for diaper rash treatment?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> If it wasn't illegal, I would punch so many people.


If it wasn't illegal, I would strangle so many people.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> If it wasn't illegal, I would punch so many people.


Nothing is illegal unless you get caught man 8)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> If it wasn't illegal, I would strangle so many people.


I'd strangle some people, for instance, those who use the term "Yolo" 
Other than that, I'm more of a punching man lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Nothing is illegal unless you get caught man 8)


That's true, but there's CCTV EVERYWHERE here, so it's harder to get away with


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I'd strangle some people, for instance, those who use the term "Yolo"
> Other than that, I'm more of a punching man lol


I'd rather hang those ones from meat hooks with piano wire. :lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> why am I getting ads for diaper rash treatment?


That's what she said.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to go put my cereal bowl in the kitchen. My dad started talking to me about how he was going to fix my room and he went back in my room and I forgot to minimize something on my computer. I told him that I had to do something to keep him from going to where my laptop was. He was telling me that I didn't want him to see something on my computer. I hope he wasn't thinking that I was doing something dirty. >_< So embarrassing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So frustrating.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I went to go put my cereal bowl in the kitchen. My dad started talking to me about how he was going to fix my room and he went back in my room and I forgot to minimize something on my computer. I told him that I had to do something to keep him from going to where my laptop was. He was telling me that I didn't want him to see something on my computer. I hope he wasn't thinking that I was doing something dirty. >_< So embarrassing.


You should know better than to leave porn open when you computers unattended. :teeth


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

falling down said:


> That's what she said.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> You should know better than to leave porn open when you computers unattended. :teeth


No, it wasn't porn. :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

More like SOS.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> No, it wasn't porn. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


I'm serious. I don't watch porn anymore. xD


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm serious. I don't watch porn anymore. xD


That's what he said.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

falling down said:


> That's what he said.


Haha, you crack me up man.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, you crack me up man.


That's what eggs say. :clap


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

the cheat said:


> That's what eggs say. :clap


:lol :haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> That's what eggs say. :clap


Good one!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Good one!


That's one she said.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The cheat saves it with one which is actually funny for once, hooray!

Also, lots of lasagne for lunch, winnar.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

bro is mad and starving for attention


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Devised a new system for my weight-loss/healthy lifestyle plans. 
-doing what I call "simple workout" every day, that includes about six-ten minutes worth of crunches (probably 150-200, though I'm not too sure exactly), dancing for about 15 minutes (this is also to let off steam), stretching, and some sort of walk, whether that be at school or not
-every other day, also including a 30 minute aerobic workout
-drinking a ton of water and tea (without milk or sugar, this is going to be a tough one for me) 
-cutting down on what I eat, this doesn't have to be complicated
-taking a multivitamin everyday

I feel like this is realistic for my life, and something that I can actually stick with.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want some chicken penne pasta.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Ketchup is the Gomer Pyle of condiments.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Oh my god 5 hours of widespread internet outage. I almost died.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple sec, orange Curaçao and white Curaçao all taste exactly the same to me.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I almost just shaved my entire head. I'm scared of myself.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I don't understand why people have to put down others just cause they are "Loose". Not saying you are just in general. If she is happy in what she is doing don't let it bother you. I wish there was more women out there that would own their sexuality and do whatever they hell they want without being called names but then again some people still think they are in 1950s and the s word will never go away...so what am I saying. You say you never can do that well that is fine...no one is gonna judge you for it.
> 
> I dunno I just never like the idea that women shouldn't like sex or have casual sex just cause they are afraid of people's judgments. If no one judged anyone on that matter I think a lot more people would be happy instead of hiding on what they are feeling. I'm just ranting though since I have done the wildness of it all a little bit and to be honest someone can call me names it won't really matter. It's not my problem it's theirs since they are so bothered by it. I find it luaghable and sad.
> 
> We have different views anyways lol. I know I probably put words in your mouth I just don't like it in general.


Damn, sorry everyone for expressing my opinion. I apologize. I just hate when people brag about it and prove the stereo type that girls like douche bags. Plus I could just never do it, I couldn't **** any guy I find attractive. But yeah.. I apologize for having those views and apperently being a b*tch. Please forgive me SAS forum.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Damn, sorry everyone for expressing my opinion. I apologize. I just hate when people brag about it and prove the stereo type that girls like douche bags. Plus I could just never do it, I couldn't **** any guy I find attractive. But yeah.. I apologize for having those views and apperently being a b*tch. Please forgive me SAS forum.


Idk I guess I shouldn't make a big deal out of it. I've been put in situations to have casual sex, but I've never wanted to. I guess something could change that though, plus I've been in a relationship forever. I didn't mean to completely trash people who have lots of casual sex. I just really don't like when people sit around bragging about it. And I do think its sad when girls give it up to absolutely anyone that is interested, like the girl I was talking about. But that's just my opinion. I don't like being b*tched at though and told I'm being a terrible person for my point of view.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Reclus said:


> Triple sec, orange Curaçao and white Curaçao all taste exactly the same to me.


The difference is coloring. Blue Curaçao tastes the same also.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like I'm in for another sleepless night.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Idk I guess I shouldn't make a big deal out of it. I've been put in situations to have casual sex, but I've never wanted to. I guess something could change that though, plus I've been in a relationship forever. I didn't mean to completely trash people who have lots of casual sex. I just really don't like when people sit around bragging about it. And I do think its sad when girls give it up to absolutely anyone that is interested, like the girl I was talking about. But that's just my opinion. I don't like being b*tched at though and told I'm being a terrible person for my point of view.


Well, I think you are fully entitled to have your point of view. Perhaps those who had a go at you know in their hearts that you are right.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Almond milk is pretty tasty not going to lie.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

C to the T :yay


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I miss the days when we could add our own tags to threads.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Dirty South
Can y'all really feel me?
East coast feel me
West coast feel me


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I was led to believe there was some Tropicana left. People who put empty juice containers back in the fridge should just die.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey so about my car.

Can I have it back yet?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:blah <------ got to be the most patronizing thing there is.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> :blah <------ got to be the most patronizing thing there is.


Yeah that's definitely the most patronizing thing :roll


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah that's definitely the most patronizing thing :roll


What was that? :blah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> What was that? :blah


lmao...That smiley is hilarious. :blah The way it just moves its head from side to side and opens and closes its mouth. :lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao...That smiley is hilarious. :blah The way it just moves its head from side to side and opens and closes its mouth. :lol




^ for some reason this smiley will forever be associated with shelbster18 LOL

...Brasilia: :blah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> ^ for some reason this smiley will forever be associated with shelbster18 LOL
> 
> ...Brasilia: :blah


 Sweet. I'm honored to have that smiley associated with me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just saw these weird capsules in the kitchen that my dad is taking. They looked like they had sprinkles inside of them. :um It's some kind of medication called indomethacin to treat pain for this gout he has. It just caught my attention.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

^ hehe the capsules I take have sprinkle-like things in them too..


Tonight I think I will go see Les Miserables on my own at the movies..or Jack Preacher..hmm, which to choose..


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

These people that live in this house in this neighborhood have crotch rocket type of motorcycles and they like to go fast down the street and it makes loud noise and I don't like it meh...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If magic existed I would probably go on a complete non-stop power trip. :lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

People keep making fun of me for not doing karaoke.. when everyone else did and they werent great or anything. Not to say Im great. Im not! But I sing all the time and no ones ever heard me. I feel like posting me singing on this site, just for exposure. Maybe to make up for not singing in front of anyone in real life. But Im too nervous!

On the other hand.. why do people like poptarts? They suck. I know its unamerican of me to say.. but.. really. They taste horrible.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah, sweet. We have a trapdoor to the attic now. My dad's been working on the hallway right next to my room. I saw a string thingy coming from the ceiling on this rectangle on our ceiling. This is so cool.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

OHMYGODIJUSTWATCHEDACONANCOMMERCIALONTBSANDTHEYWERESHOWINGRYANGOSLINGANDOHMYGODHE'SSOHOTAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH








I'm definitely going to watch this one even though I don't like that show.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Who put all this chicken in my hot sauce?


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Crest tooth paste makes my lips feel like they are peeling


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got out of the shower and saw some a bunch of chicken pot pies in the freezer and this whole packet of cherry and cheese danishes in the cabinet. And then, I saw this big jar of chocolate raisins. :um My mom and dad must have went to Sam's Club. I remember them talking about going there recently. I want some chicken pot pie now.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I feel like posting me singing on this site, just for exposure. Maybe to make up for not singing in front of anyone in real life. But Im too nervous!


Go for it!

Smoking with a sore throat, I think I've got a problem. :\


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Not so sure about the last post. I think Im taking it back. lol. In other news.... if I read comics, does that make me a legit nerd? ...and does saying legit make me a bro? Can I be a bro nerd? :sus Must find answers!

Ahg this is my favorite thread. I have so, so many random thoughts.. and Im f*cking bored. So theres that.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm way behind on my biggest and most important resolution of all. Ugh. Procrastination is my sworn life enemy. :mum


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today will officially be known as troubleshooting day. I don't like troubleshooting day.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

tee hee.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I have really ambitious goals like getting my post count to 370. Post counts ending with 0s and 5s are the only numbers acceptable.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

So long, freakishly nice weather. Back to the regular cold.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate freezing fog. It's like 20 F outside, and I can't even see 10 feet in front of me .


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Why do I answer the phone? I don't ever say anything unless I know the person anyway.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I F-WORD HATE RAIN IN THE WINTER, I fell right on my back after slipping, and my right arm muscles are numb.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It was so awkward, but every time I think about it, it puts a smile on my face.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just went in the kitchen to talk to my mom. She also bought some mozzarella sticks and this yummy salsa. And she got some lemon pie but that's like the one pie that I don't eat. xD Well, at least we have a lot of food in the house for awhile. I don't like having to go out to fast food restaurants to get something to eat, especially if it's more than one day in a row. She said that all of the food cost $160.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That movie Oz and the Great Powerful looks so awesome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stupid mod wont work :mum


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That movie Oz and the Great Powerful looks so awesome.


I am totally going to see that movie for Mila and James


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been getting this weird, tickly feeling throughout my body for like a whole week all day long. I don't know what's going on but it's just weird. :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I am totally going to see that movie for Mila and James


 I couldn't believe it when I found out that Mila Kunis was in that movie. It is going to be awesome. Just when I thought movies were getting worse.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/56...-mila-kunis-from-james-franco-and-judd-apatow

Funny...hahaha. Mila and James doing a parody.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

equal parts love and hate for the internet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is with these advertisements?!


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> What is with these advertisements?!


People don't take privacy concerns seriously anymore lately.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> What is with these advertisements?!


x2

I've been getting a lot of diaper rash treatment ads lately lol
I guess the internet is talkin smack :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> x2
> 
> I've been getting a lot of diaper rash treatment ads lately lol
> I guess the internet is talkin smack :lol


I finally downloaded that ad-blocker for my browser last night. :b It's much better. In a way, I will miss those ads popping up on my screen. :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some of them are interesting.....Lindsay Lohan keeps popping up in those arrest record ads. She looks better in her mugshots than real life!


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

People who have social anxiety{or any other disorder,trauma,etc} want to feel all the sweet stuff of life too, because they see that they have nothing good and are prone to find ways how to prove it. So they don't have so called 'normal' life because they keep finding reasons prevent them from having it in first place.

Imagine all that data{experience of life so far} being in shape of lego constructor pieces.
And all possible shapes of pieces of this constructor is just some type
of experiance split in even smaller compartments, some are feelings, expressions, ideas, certain type of memories,
views on life/reality{they change with time, but remain same type} and so on. If you follow this idea, good!
All of it{vastness of unmanaged pieces we have aquired durning our lives so far} is just huge amount of lego pieces, vast space{mind} of unstructured lego, pile of nothingness in shape of all these lego pieces.
But if we all just had this vast nothingness in our heads it wouldn't be much of experience of life, now would it? It would be either still emptiness{since nothing is created} or absolute chaos{because they are all over the place and nothing is built}.
So we keep the rules simple, we build consciously and while doing that we dicover unconscious creations along the way and it further
improves or adds up into our experience of building even more conscious stuff{a skill that keeps developing} and while doing that we keep discovering something new again and again all over again.
Pretty much what mindstate you are in now{mindstate of selfvictimizing emo attention ***** or egomaniacal bully or any other mindset you can think of} is just what you have built with some of the available lego pieces you had at our disposal.
It starts while you are a kid, you build something unconsciously because your mind is not developed enough. So you have mix of all what you got in one big piece. Skill at it's beggining, level 1 in building your life.
Then you age even more and become conscious of your own actions and all actions around you.You gain level 2 at building your reality from all the pieces so far.
Then you start building your stuff with some basiic idea and add pieces to your already existing level 1 creation. Since you are gained a level to this game and level 2 is just level 2 anyway, you cannot possibly imagine what is the creation you want to make.
So you just pick what you feel or decide is good enough pieces and add to your creation so far whith idea to build smething.
And remember, all the pieces are just experience you had so far. 'I was lucky my mom got me that firetruck and now i like big cars more than small cars.' It is just one example of a piece you use in your creation.
Then you eventualy advance in levels and get better. And at this point where you should be able to really start building your perfect life with all the good experience and live cool as you !imagine! a life ought to be.{because you do not understand that life already is how it is and you live it now}.
Life exists in your head not outside of it, because all the anxiety and trauma is only in the head anyway.
Sad part is if you have lot of bad pieces fi you had bad life so far {sad memories of abuse, bad traumatic accident or whatever the case of bad piece}. The creation will have lot of those bad
pieces in it. That leads to this one huge creatin you have now in your head created with all these pieces in your mind, this current constructed mindstate of yours. And your frustration is just from this huge creation constructed really as one chaotic structure that has really no defined shape,style or meaning. 
It is a big mess and your frustration is manifestation of this messed up creation. Which is in your head!!!! All your fear and your trauma is in your mind's doing. You have been living only with your mind as center viewpoint on your life. You have totally ignored body and soul which offer other vast possibilities of
seeing life from other totally different viewpoints. And those two are topics on they're own so this pretty much is it.
Think this over, take any advices you can get out of this or no. It is your choice, just as it was mine to write all this, and i did it for myself ^_^ just to kill the boredom of being trapped in house 
F/u/ck me for all the terrible grammar and typos i have displayed in this wall f text, and f/u/ck you just in case for no real reason!


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> x2
> 
> I've been getting a lot of diaper rash treatment ads lately lol
> I guess the internet is talkin smack :lol


I keep getting an ad for some blonde who lives "2.4 miles" from me and wants to meet me...

It doesn't matter which way you go; north, south east or west - there is NOBODY located 2.4 miles from me (just hills, open fields, forests and farm animals, or open sea).

So that's my random thought for today: there is NOBODY 2.4 miles from me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Can fat people be anorexic?

Is aneroxia a psychological disorder, or actually being underweight, or both at the same time? 

I personally have never heard of an aneroxic who is overweight (but doesn't mean they can't be starving themselves nonetheless).


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Whoever tries to say that things like yoga and zumba aren't difficult/legitimate workouts, obviously has not tried them.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

One would call Hans Zimmer a musical genius the second One listen's to his music.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So tired :yawn


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What's with me reading violent *** comic books lately? The Walking Dead, Kick-***, Hit-Girl, Nemesis, Supercrooks (Mark Millar is an awesome comic book writer by the way), Black Gas, The Goon (for something so humorous, it sure is violent), Left 4 Dead, and I still have Crossed and the 28 Days Later comics to read. And then there are these ads for a crapton more comic books I want to read and also promise to be full of bloody gore. You don't see stuff like that in X-Men.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a webcam and a new purse for my birthday.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I'm thinking about getting a webcam and a new purse for my birthday.


Sweet.  I'm thinking I should get some furniture for my birthday, since I'm going to be moving in my sister's room. All that's going to be in there is the bed, my dresser, and my nightstand. :/ It's going to look so plain. I don't know what else to put in it, though.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Why do I continuously allow fear to play a deciding factor in every decision I make in life? Apprehension use to keep me balanced and even keel, but over the last few years it has really turned into a fatal flaw.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Skipped out on a party and watched About A Boy alone in my basement...I'm so ****ing cool : (


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Can you slow down please Mary Ann
And stop your heart from burying
All the secrets and lies that I held within
And go back to a time worth remembering 

That's the chorus of a top hit right there. If only I could play guitar. :\


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ChampagneYear said:


> it's worth a try because you've always been worthy of having happiness. i'm feeling corny. yes it's true that it's easier said than done, but your right to be happy will still be there no matter how down you feel.


Thanks. This is kind of late, but I'm in a particularly bad mood, and I appreciate reading these words right now.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Still can't figure out why Joseph Gordon Levitt uses a New York accent in The Dark Night Rises :stu


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

28 Days Later ended surprisingly on a good note. Nowadays it's hip and trendy in a zombie movie to let you become attached to the characters just to kill them off at the end of the movie.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I just want to die.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

madisonjane said:


> I just want to die.


I've been through this feeling a lot too. I think you're really awesome. Your mind's just not in the right place right now. Stay strong. You can talk to me if you want.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Cam1 said:


> Still can't figure out why Joseph Gordon Levitt uses a New York accent in The Dark Night Rises :stu


Because Gotham City is supposed to be a thinly disguised version of New York City and his character is an orphan who grew up there.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> 28 Days Later ended surprisingly on a good note. Nowadays it's hip and trendy in a zombie movie to let you become attached to the characters just to kill them off at the end of the movie.


Zombies - 7
Humans - 489

Zombies still win!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

So I downloaded the Stylish extension for Chrome and gave YouTube a black skin makeover. Now I just feel like I'm on RedTube. :sus


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"Ernest Hemingway lived and wrote here for more than ten years. Calling Key West home, he found solace and great physical challenge in the turquoise waters that surround this tiny island. Step back in time and visit the rooms and gardens that witnessed the most prolific period of this Nobel Prize winner's writing career. . . . The Ernest Hemingway Home and Museum is home to approximately 40-50 polydactyl (six-toed) cats."


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

No guy will ever walk by me and say “Damn, she’s beautiful.” and no girl will ever walk by me and say “I wish I could look like that.”


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um Wow.


----------



## FoundAndLost1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Why the hell am I back on this site??


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why does it seem like it's summer today?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Get shipwrecked and eat bark in a lucid dream.... wake up 5 hours latter and still have the taste of bark in your mouth :bash


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> No guy will ever walk by me and say "Damn, she's beautiful." and no girl will ever walk by me and say "I wish I could look like that."


A god might though


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Why does it seem like it's summer today?


The weather is a little hot today.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

One should not play with toxic sludge; poking a stick at it will not change it. Sludge is sludge.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> The weather is a little hot today.


Yea, it is but that's not the only reason why it seems like summer. I don't know. It just does. lol It felt like it was 80 degrees Wednesday.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like watching 9 songs. That was a hot movie. Better then porn.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoo! I ate a lot, and now I am tired :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't believe this stopped working!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sus Rolling around in a gun fight seems very ineffective...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R4yNJtW0Qr8#t=482s


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Why does it seem like it's summer today?


Same, it was like almost 50 degrees today :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Another crappy day :sigh :time


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow. A couple of days ago, my dad said that we might be going to Colorado this summer, but now my mom told me that he wants to go to Colorado _and_ California. Oh man I really hope we do go to California. It's been too long.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish I can live in a place with just animals that can talk...I don't know how to deal with people...they can be fun for awhile but it's like I can't trust you that much.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Idk why I was so nervous about starting my drawings, I always doubt my ability but when I start I surprise myself with how much I like the outcome. Finished the complete Connor outline. Everything is done but the color and some shading and texture. It looks amazing, I always impress myself. I hope to finish the drawing itself, and start on the outline of Master Chief. Well see what happens. Its gonna be an all nighter! Im feeling rather positive


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Them days when you wake up and can't stand to look at your own face.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Why does it seem like it's summer today?


Global warming. The same thing has happened in Europe. Thanks to George W. Bush, not enough has been done about it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Whoo! I ate a lot, and now I am tired :lol


....and I took a nap :lol


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Tomorrow I will be productive..tomorrow I will kick ***!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

_Burn? Oh, such a limited imagination!!_


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Since when the **** is today Sunday? :x


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Is the chat disabled?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Is the chat disabled?


Oh good... I guess.... I thought it was only happening to me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh good... I guess.... I thought it was only happening to me.


The thing on the right side of the corner? Damn, I actually liked it. Damn you mods! What a s*ithole.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I fear someone in the Society & Culture section may one day go on a murderous shooting rampage.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I fear someone in the Society & Culture section may one day go on a murderous shooting rampage.


Ya those anti gun nuts sure love going on mass shooting sprees bloody loons. :no


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, going over to brothers and to drink maybe and watch games. I need to stay away from the computer for awhile anyways.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I fear someone in the Society & Culture section may one day go on a murderous shooting rampage.


:afr Oh noes.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought a pair of red underwear yesterday. I actually think it looks good on me. :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Snow has arrived :yay


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

aaaaargh


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

How the... seriously. How do headphones get so tangled up? I swear, I'll be having them on, perfectly untangled, and not two seconds after taking them off, they'll be in tangled up and have knots in them.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** im so tired of this **** :bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miss Lohan - nice to see you again. :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Conceptual Physics = :mum.


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I finally got my cell phone number changed today. Took long enough. xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I swear I will beat my teacher to death next semester if he's one of the ******s with stupid seating arrangements no I don't want to sit next to loud dumb ****ing idiots theres a reason I was sitting where I was sitting on the first day you ****ing douchebag :x


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I swear I will beat my teacher to death next semester if he's one of the ******s with stupid seating arrangements no I don't want to sit next to loud dumb ****ing idiots theres a reason I was sitting where I was sitting on the first day you ****ing douchebag :x


Just tell your teacher that you need to be able to concentrate. I don't know if that would help but they should let you sit where you want to, so you can do good in your class. :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Just tell your teacher that you need to be able to concentrate. I don't know if that would help but they should let you sit where you want to, so you can do good in your class. :3


If I don't get to sit where I want I'm just going to drop out it doesn't ****ing matter whether I graduate or not anyway. :bash


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Funny how internal organs hanging out don't faze me but a papercut on that little space between your thumb and index finger makes me want to curl up in a fetal position. :um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Time for some rice in a big and some peas and carrots :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> If I don't get to sit where I want I'm just going to drop out it doesn't ****ing matter whether I graduate or not anyway. :bash


 No, don't do that. Just tell him what I told you and he should understand. If he doesn't understand, then he's a *****. :mum


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How the... seriously. How do headphones get so tangled up? I swear, I'll be having them on, perfectly untangled, and not two seconds after taking them off, they'll be in tangled up and have knots in them.


They wrestle and/or practice kinky sex positions when you're not looking.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm evil and I know it :evil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> They wrestle and/or practice kinky sex positions when you're not looking.


Haha, I remember that post you made about that awhile back.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

feels good man


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Hot guy has a crush on me. Oh boy!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, I remember that post you made about that awhile back.


Haha, great memory 

It's really the only logical explanation tbh.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

heyJude said:


> Hot guy has a crush on me. Oh boy!


 Lucky.

I stepped in a tiny piece of glass. Maybe I should really walk around with shoes on.


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

*spam filter test*


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

When my niece of 5 years old says "come play with me to the livingroom, you spend all day in the room in front of computer! -pushes me to the living room-"

its not enough having adults judging you, then even a 5 years old does it. 
I know she didn't meant bad, but it hurted.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Haha, great memory
> 
> It's really the only logical explanation tbh.


I'm starting to think objects have emotions and feelings like humans do now. :um


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm starting to think objects have emotions and feelings like humans do now. :um


Agreed. I've been thinking this since the first time I saw Toy Story.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Agreed. I've been thinking this since the first time I saw Toy Story.


That would actually be pretty awesome. I should buy a bunch of action figures and barbies for Christmas next year. I'll install a video surveillance camera somewhere in my room and see if they move. :um


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Why do I only encounter British people in my area at night? I think they are nocturnal.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Why do I go looking for trouble?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its like hugging a pack of gerbils trying to let out tension.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I ate the carbs, I ate the damn carbs! nooo


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

catcharay said:


> I ate the carbs, I ate the damn carbs! nooo


You murderer!!!!!

----

This will be interesting.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

This semester is going to be a doozy. :eyes


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh god oh god oh shizzle shizzle shizllee bllaaargghhhhhhhh blarghity blargh fraaackkkkkkkkkkkkking poop. Shiz. Shiz. Shiz. BLLLLLLLAAAGHH. FRIZ SHIZ MANIZZ aaaghh wagghhhhhh waghhhh waaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhh whaii aeeuughh mleehh frrooppaa blap D: D: GAH.

Fuh fuh fuh fuh fuh fuh fuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh eeeeeeeeeh. DX


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Oh god oh god oh shizzle shizzle shizllee bllaaargghhhhhhhh blarghity blargh fraaackkkkkkkkkkkkking poop. Shiz. Shiz. Shiz. BLLLLLLLAAAGHH. FRIZ SHIZ MANIZZ aaaghh wagghhhhhh waghhhh waaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhh whaii aeeuughh mleehh frrooppaa blap D: D: GAH.
> 
> Fuh fuh fuh fuh fuh fuh fuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh eeeeeeeeeh. DX


I approve this message.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Dont't get drynk o n ur own, no fun xD ool wtf am i typing


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Man, I'm lonely. Maybe I should get a cat. Or something more manly, like a bear...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

yeah lol, a bear should be fun as pet lol xD


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Can I get some french toast up in this b!tch?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

don't you just hate headaches


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> Can I get some french toast up in this b!tch?


Putting french toast up inside a ***** sounds like it would cause infections :um


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I should probably do this next year. I'm guessing some exposure might help.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

More i find out about USA, more i know that I'd rather be homeless, broke, and starving, than live in USA.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What a weird coincidence. I got that song Wonderwall by Oasis stuck in my head last night and I hear it on the radio today. I haven't heard that song in like years. :um


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't stop saying the word "salutations". It's actually hurting my mouth to keep saying it but I'm addicted.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I can't stop saying the word "salutations". It's actually hurting my mouth to keep saying it but I'm addicted.


Addicted to saying a word? Never heard of that before.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Addicted to saying a word? Never heard of that before.


salutations salutations salutations :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> salutations salutations salutations :yay


:yay:yay:yay lol

That cabbage with the sausage was mmm mmm good.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

If I made a twitter account, would anyone read it?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

^ of course. it would be even easier for me to stalk you. :troll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^Nein, I don't need to know when your in the grocery store.


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel like eating something.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just as a public service announcement, if I don't respond to PMs quickly or am posting on the forum and not responding, it's not because I'm ignoring you, it's because I have to get into a certain frame of mind to write personal responses sometimes. That and I'm a procrastinator of the worst kind. Please don't hate me. :blush


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Walking around The Oldport in a t-shirt and 60 degree weather in Mid-January!? I love it.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I just got NHL13 :boogie


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Nobody should consume this much Trix cereal in a 24-hour period. UGhsggdjkfjdjxub


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

basil & pesto sauce on everything and anything is so good. I need to invest more into pasta sauces, along with sweet condensed milk. how can something so amazing make me feel so sick?

oh yeah probably the fact I ate 4 cans of it. 

these thoughts are really not worth typing down or being read, but ha its too late now you cant unread this. sux2bu & sux2bme.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm honest. Deal with it. If i don't like ya, i will straight up tell ya. And if I do like ya, you better damn well appreciate it.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Today I kissed an egg before putting it back in the refrigerator. Then I realized it had probably been up a chicken's butt not too long ago.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

How long can I leave that Christmas basil pesto in the fridge before it develops a life and culture all of its own? :sus


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Nobody should consume this much Trix cereal in a 24-hour period. UGhsggdjkfjdjxub


I don't see Trix up here in Canada anymore.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I try to stay positive despite having so few things going in my life right now (actually nothing) by doing the things I love.. which involve running, playing tennis, soccer and anything else I can man up to do. When I say love, I mean it. I get so much joy and happiness, they are the biggest things that keep me going..

So what happens? I think I've pulled or possibly torn my ACL, or maybe I've ****ed my knee ligaments some other way. All I know is I can't run, I can only limp in pain. I'm afraid to go to the doctors and get it checked to have my suspicions confirmed (which is retarded) but if it is as messed up as I think it is... fml. Its been almost a week and I'm already starting to get depressed, if I find out I cant do anything for a long time... I don't even want to think about it.

Why the **** does this has to happen right now. 

****.

(rage post)


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I sometimes wonder if a cat from say America would understand a cat from say China.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Elad said:


> I try to stay positive despite having so few things going in my life right now (actually nothing) by doing the things I love.. which involve running, playing tennis, soccer and anything else I can man up to do. When I say love, I mean it. I get so much joy and happiness, they are the biggest things that keep me going..
> 
> So what happens? I think I've pulled or possibly torn my ACL, or maybe I've ****ed my knee ligaments some other way. All I know is I can't run, I can only limp in pain. I'm afraid to go to the doctors and get it checked to have my suspicions confirmed (which is retarded) but if it is as messed up as I think it is... fml. Its been almost a week and I'm already starting to get depressed, if I find out I cant do anything for a long time... I don't even want to think about it.
> 
> ...


Sorry that this is happening to you Elad. Try to go see a doctor, maybe it's not what you think it is. I think you will get a bit of relief after knowing for sure.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Who cares about iTunes anyway?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

With the amount of static shocks I've had these past few days, I could probably power my house for a day. Why am I so electrified?!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Money is always an issue -_-


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

When I proofread something, why do I read it how it should be read, and not what I actually wrote :con


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Who cares about iTunes anyway?


iTunes is a rip off. :mum


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Reclus said:


> How long can I leave that Christmas basil pesto in the fridge before it develops a life and culture all of its own? :sus


It's definitely time to throw that stuff out! :eek


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I always feel like I have to read everyone's posts on this thread. It's nice to get caught up on them, though. I believe that's my OCD.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's a bunch of mozzarella sticks in that package thingy. Must be like close to 100. That should be enough to last awhile. I just had five of them and man, were they good.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

That moment when some random guy you've never met yet lives in your general area messages you and asks if it's okay to have a foot fetish??? :um

This is, this is, this IS...... awkward. deleteeeeeee.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> There's a bunch of mozzarella sticks in that package thingy. Must be like close to 100. That should be enough to last awhile. I just had five of them and man, were they good.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

It's like Serbia and Croatia; sometimes the ones you have the most in common with are the ones who reject and despise you the most.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> That moment when some random guy you've never met yet lives in your general area messages you and asks if it's okay to have a foot fetish??? :um
> 
> This is, this is, this IS...... awkward. deleteeeeeee.


So do you have a foot fetish? :sus This must be documented! *Takes out fancy pen*
:teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> So do you have a foot fetish? :sus This must be documented! *Takes out fancy pen*
> :teeth


HE was asking me if it was okay/normal for him. I do not like feet. Come on monotony I love socks to much :heart


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So you have a sock fetish then! *Documents fact* :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:um noo.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate everyone.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I hate everyone.


Even him?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :um noo.


But I already filled out the Form :sigh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


>


 Wish I could give you some.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

*what i learned in boating school isss!!!!!! *


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I need a new laptop badly but know embarrassingly little about them; so little, in fact, that I am scared to go ask and have someone help me buy one, for fear of him or her asking me basic questions that I can not answer. And as for researching... where do I even start? :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mozzarella said:


>


Wow, that's weird. :um I just posted about mozzarella sticks and I see your username. :haha


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess it isn't.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Wish I could give you some.


That's what she said...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> That's what she said...


:spit


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

what do you do when you have an abysmal level of competence in the language spoken in your country of citizenship.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

How am I supposed to hunt dinosaurs now?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need more projects, STAT.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

cmed said:


> How am I supposed to hunt dinosaurs now?


Haha, I thought that said hurt. Well, technically, I guess that's hurting dinosaurs. :/


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

That didn't last long :blank


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, I thought that said hurt. Well, technically, I guess that's hurting dinosaurs. :/


Nah, dinosaurs feel no pain, unless you hurt their feelings, which I'd never do. That would just be mean.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

cmed said:


> Nah, dinosaurs feel no pain, unless you hurt their feelings, which I'd never do. That would just be mean.


It's kind of cool to think about what life would be like if humans and dinosaurs existed at the same time. We'd all be dead, though I guess.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Well these dinosaurs seem kinda friendly...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Regardless of the size of the bag, I don't think it's possible to not eat every single sour patch kid before putting it down. :sus


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

We'll sleep until the sun goes down.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Satan's Sodomy Baby is like the weirdest story I've ever read. The last page was just pictures of a guy playing with boobs :um


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Instead of my mum getting drunk on a tuesday afternoon, she could be looking for a job like the rest of us


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Aye ese, thinking of joining your gang that makes grilled cheese and tomato soup in the middle of the night. F*** nines and glocks.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Pickles.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My transformation into Mike is complete.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Honeycomb cereal is the 1337


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

can't wait till friday!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> can't wait till friday!


School??


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Why do I have daffodils popping up in January?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate Fun...:mum



I wish they would stop playing them on the radio.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It's a ****ed up world when it's easier to sell drugs than get a legit job.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> Why do I have daffodils popping up in January?


The bushes in our back garden still haven't leaved yet so I guess Autumn has been skipped completely


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my I got so many messages on Facebook about my birthday. More then usual. Weird. I guess I'm not complaining but weird. That seems like the only action I get lol. 

My nose is driving me crazy. I couldn't breath half of the day.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmm.... should I use up around 13 GB of the 28 GBs I have left on my computer for Left 4 Dead 2. What the hell could be taking up like 30 GB anyways? I only see the things that have taken up like 14 GB but where is that 30 GB hiding at?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> The bushes in our back garden still haven't leaved yet so I guess Autumn has been skipped completely


You want the bushes to leave? Perhaps you should take them for a walk sometimes, and they might take the hint.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> You want the bushes to leave? Perhaps you should take them for a walk sometimes, and they might take the hint.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man, I have to type up these calculations for my lab report. That means when I write out the formulas, I have to draw the line and square root symbols on my document twenty four times each. That'll probably take me awhile. :S


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Man, I have to type up these calculations for my lab report. That means when I write out the formulas, I have to draw the line and square root symbols on my document twenty four times each. That'll probably take me awhile. :S


You might try a math word processor like LyX.
http://www.lyx.org/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I need to fill up my new book shelf but there's so few History books that aren't full of pure bull****. I think I might need to fill it it up with books on Archaeology instead.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CumulusCongestus said:


> You might try a math word processor like LyX.
> http://www.lyx.org/


Oh, cool. Thanks.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> School??


nope, day off


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sweet potato, potato chips = god

I'm in potato heaven


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Ok then... Dr pepper for the win.


Meh screw looking for history books I should look for some Archaeology and science books to fill my shelf...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder what "Capo" means. There was a bunch of graffiti on a gas station nearby and it had the word "Capo" written all over it. There was even one in bubble letters and was like "CⒶpo", the A being the anarchy sign. Weird...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder if I should eat more. I'm hungry, but I shouldn't be. 1800 calories should be sufficient for a woman of my age and size :con


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I wonder what "Capo" means. There was a bunch of graffiti on a gas station nearby and it had the word "Capo" written all over it. There was even one in bubble letters and was like "CⒶpo", the A being the anarchy sign. Weird...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capo_(disambiguation)

You should cleanse the area ASAP. :yes


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I hate having to work until after the store opens. And seeing the managers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Notices sound has cut out on my headphones again* *plugs them back in* *notices friend has gone offline* "Hmm he must be having another fist fight with his father again" *5 minutes latter well eating a bowl of cereal rejoins Teamspeak and starts complaining* "Yep called dat ****"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capo
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capo_(disambiguation)
> 
> You should cleanse the area ASAP. :yes


Guitar parts! Now my neighborhood is being filled with guitar parts now! As if it wasn't bad enough with the gangs here, now we're being invaded by guitar parts. And this is why we left L.A. Nowhere is safe anymore :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Guitar parts! Now my neighborhood is being filled with guitar parts now! As if it wasn't bad enough with the gangs here, now we're being invaded by guitar parts. And this is why we left L.A. Nowhere is safe anymore :no


They should institute Goose stepping and Jackboots say goodbye to the gang problem.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Watched Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. Other than being able to relate to everything Carey said in the first 15 minutes of the movie, didn't really care for it :stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I thought the forum seemed less crap, and I noticed Falling Down was banned. Bless.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I thought the forum seemed less crap, and I noticed Falling Down was banned. Bless.


:teeth


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I thought the forum seemed less crap, and I noticed Falling Down was banned. Bless.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I really need to find something more productive than plotting world domination >.<


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy **** @ Catfish


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Faust said:


> I'm not sure if you're just kidding or not, so here:
> 
> Capo
> Might make more sense.


Lol yeah I was kidding about that. Guitar parts don't mark their territory. Everybody knows that! I don't think it's mobsters though. As far as I know they don't mark their territory by tagging up the place, they mark their territory by leg-breaking and finger-cutting. But maybe they do :stu


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU..MODS!!!!!!!!
*
For finally banning the stalker who found me on this forum from an outside source in order to get through me via this forum. I'm glad my various reports were able to get recognized. Ahh!!!!!!!

(...Sorry about the caps)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I wonder what "Capo" means. There was a bunch of graffiti on a gas station nearby and it had the word "Capo" written all over it. There was even one in bubble letters and was like "CⒶpo", the A being the anarchy sign. Weird...


LMAO. I use a Capo all the time with my guitar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I thought the forum seemed less crap, and I noticed Falling Down was banned. Bless.


:boogie

Finally - there have been so many complaints about him going back to at least April.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ratherunique11 said:


> *THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU..MODS!!!!!!!!
> *
> For finally banning the stalker who found me on this forum from an outside source in order to get through me via this forum. I'm glad my various reports were able to get recognized. Ahh!!!!!!!
> 
> (...Sorry about the caps)


Was that Falling Down?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Faust said:


> From my experience with taggers its most likely someone that has taken "capo" as their tagging "name" and isn't really a Capo. Though I could be wrong and your local mafia is starting to take after street-level thugs.


Organized crime ain't what it used to be :no Now they're just your local dumb *** who cant wear a belt or so it seems. :no

"I'm so gangsta yo!"

***** please


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> Was that Falling Down?



No, it was some other guy who I knew and was having problems with outside of SAS.Then, somehow he was able to find me on this site + made an account on it to try to reach me. I'll never know how he was able to track me down on this site..that's the last thing that I would want :um.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Gosh, what a waste... I am happy it's all over now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's taking for ever to eat this bread :sus


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Idea for a new app: whenever somebody in a 5 mile radius says the phrase "yolo," a dozen eggs fall from the sky and land on them.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

cmed said:


> Idea for a new app: whenever somebody in a 5 mile radius says the phrase "yolo," a dozen eggs fall from the sky and land on them.


Put me down for the beta


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

cmed said:


> Idea for a new app: whenever somebody in a 5 mile radius says the phrase "yolo," a dozen eggs fall from the sky and land on them.


I say we make it a dozen bricks.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> It's taking for ever to eat this bread :sus


Bread goes well with water.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

ShadyGFX said:


> Put me down for the beta


Affirmative. Currently dropping marshmallows, but the bugs will be worked out soon.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


> I say we make it a dozen bricks.


:idea

I like the way you think.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I say we make it a dozen bricks.


That sounds better.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> Idea for a new app: whenever somebody in a 5 mile radius says the phrase "yolo," a dozen eggs fall from the sky and land on them.


 You know, I have never seen this phrase used. It's a pretty bad mantra to follow, too.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Hate is a strong word but I can't resist this feeling about my sister. I dislike her so much as a person and if blood ties weren't coursing through our veins, she would be given the flick from my life already.. 

Also she's really disrespectful to my mom and time and again will attempt to guilt me into thinking that I don't care for our parents. Being the self-righteous one, she should back off what goes on between my parents and myself, and reconsider how she acts towards them. f-cker


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> You know, I have never seen this phrase used. It's a pretty bad mantra to follow, too.


Could that be because words are heard and not seen?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hoddesdon said:


> Could that be because words are heard and not seen?


I don't know - that's normally a text phrase, I think. Then again, I don't text anyone or receive any - it costs me 20 cents either way!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Today I saw a personal example of human hypocrisy and stupidity.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love my new heels. They have a cute bow on them. ^_^


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate that I can't find someone on facebook.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What a pleasant gif to come across while eating.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2 days ago it was 60 degrees and sunny, yesterday it snowed, and tonight it's going to be into the negatives... wtf.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> 2 days ago it was 60 degrees and sunny, yesterday it snowed, and tonight it's going to be into the negatives... wtf.


That's like the opposite of what's happening to us. Yesterday it was like 15 degrees and tomorrow it's going to be like in the 60s. The ****s up with that?

------------------------
Word of warning to anyone who would fancy some Tabasco sauce in the future. If you have a packet of pepper sauce in you fridge, and you can't even remember when you had something that would need Tabasco sauce, then throw it away. It can, and _will,_ turn into a foul-smelling liquid that will ruin your meal.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I want to be a therapist. :|


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ordered a jacket online and its too big. Blah. The dimensions weren't right at all. I need an xs now. So annoying. I hate that nothing ever seems to fit me! Its not really a big deal.. but its a reoccurring problem.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> That's like the opposite of what's happening to us. Yesterday it was like 15 degrees and tomorrow it's going to be like in the 60s. The ****s up with that?


lol xD....It was hot here the past few days and today it gets cold and rains. :um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

omg pandas :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This girl that's friends with my sister posted on her FB status that she saw a doctor sneeze into his patient's mouth. ._____. *cringes*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> This girl that's friends with my sister posted on her FB status that she saw a doctor sneeze into his patient's mouth. ._____. *cringes*


She's been watching too much damn TV I'll tell you what.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> She's been watching too much damn TV I'll tell you what.


Haha.  If a doctor sneezed in my mouth, I'd probably puke. uke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha.  If a doctor sneezed in my mouth, I'd probably puke. uke


Into his mouth? :sus uke


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I love my new heels. They have a cute bow on them. ^_^


oooh. I would like to see them. Heels with bows sound super cute.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn this is going to take a looooooooooooong time


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My life has been improving ever since I bought a three-wolves-moon t-shirt.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Bought a red hunting cap today, just like Holden Caulfield ^^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cuteness overload! :shock:fall:nw:love2


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ d,aaw :cry


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

My friends thought if we took our trucks off our boards, we could snowboard. I got a face full of snow and a bruised knee lol


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to scream or punch something right now. I don't know where this is coming from.. I never feel like that.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Faust said:


> Where do the ducks in central park go during wintertime when the water is frozen over?


South? :stu Or maybe to Kansas. There's like a flock of geese on the football field every morning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> I want to scream or punch something right now. I don't know where this is coming from.. I never feel like that.


You should go down to the closest Bell office and punch whoever keeps raising their ridiculous internet prices.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My life !


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:stu:stu:stu:stu:stu:stu:stu:stu:stu:stu They look like they're doing an Irish jig.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Series finale of Fringe in T minus one hour and forty minutes. Weeeeee.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Best week ever is coming back.

Now they should bring back Rock of Love. Or bring back a show where all the entertaining girls that were on it on the new show. The Farrah and Ashley show with Marcia and Kelsey in it lol. Filled with being drunk and reading tv dinners, humping people, saying "lame" and saying one liners.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate how people say you need friends to be happy. I don't need friends. One day, I'm going to get me a pet and that'll make me a lot more happier than any other person ever will.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I hate how people say you need friends to be happy. I don't need friends. One day, I'm going to get me a pet and that'll make me a lot more happier than any other person ever will.


You can have one friend


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> South? :stu Or maybe to Kansas. There's like a flock of geese on the football field every morning.


It was a reference to "The Catcher In The Rye" and not an actual question. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> You can have one friend


Haha, yep. That's true.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, I really am that invisible. I thought I heard my mom knock on my door because I know she wanted to go to the store later and I wanted to go with her. I saw that she was going in the car outside to leave, so I open the door and my mom and dad are getting in the car. I literally yelled to ask her if she was about to go to the store and they acted like I wasn't even there. :/ My voice was clear enough to where they could hear me. Damn.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Madonna's old music rules! * Like a littttle prayer do dooo..*


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It feels like Christmas eve tonight..... hockey starts tomorrow :boogie


Also don't understand the obsession people on this forum have with over analyzing what a "nice guy" is :stu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

so.... absolutely.... ****ing... bored... :bash


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Can we get in my car and drive away and just live life? I want to be off the grid. Away from this consumerist technology driven hell. And yes I see the irony.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I wouldn't mind suffering from a medical condition where my arm is raised and I'm permanently sticking my middle finger. Some people really need to see that.

edit: words are hard


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

World's Best Owner of The World's Best Grandpa avatar


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I slept in until 4:30 this morning!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> It feels like Christmas eve tonight..... hockey starts tomorrow :boogie
> 
> Also don't understand the obsession people on this forum have with over analyzing what a "nice guy" is :stu


When you are one.....it's a lot less to worry about :lol.

*Okay - there is an ad with a game where the player sticks his finger in a horizontal guillotine. That is about the sickest thing I have seen on here in terms of ads yet.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

How come every time I park in the student parking lot, I park crooked but whenever I park anywhere else, I can always manage to park straight? :sus

I asked my mom today if I could get a cat for my birthday. She said my dad doesn't want an indoor cat. Ha, whatever. I'm getting it anyways. I'm lonely and I need a cat. That's a good enough reason.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Well looks like it's going to be a sleepless night.. Productivity, it was nice while it lasted..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to go back outside before the sun goes down!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bwahaha...my estimated monthly fee for my Amazon EC2 instance is $6.66 :twisted


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Those people who take 8 pictures of themselves in different poses and posts them on Facebook. I want to beat those people. I want to beat them with a slipper.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I am so bored. I wish something would catch fire and/or explode just to reassure myself that I'm not in some kind of unconscious stupor.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I've missed hating CBC :')


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> Bwahaha...my estimated monthly fee for my Amazon EC2 instance is $6.66 :twisted


:afr 666. Oh noes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Those people who take 8 pictures of themselves in different poses and posts them on Facebook. I want to beat those people. I want to beat them with a slipper.


I want to beat them with a desk. :um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It is official Australian summers are horrific !


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Doesn't look so bad to me. Only 3 days above 90F. Mostly high 70s or low 80s.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/monthly/ASXX0112


Climate change and global warming make weather averages utter nonsense.
Especially when most of the country is between 3 and 8 degrees above the average.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My back is killing me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> It's not averages. The link shows the observed temps for January so far.


That is because you like your weather as hot as Hades, while I enjoy cool weather.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm bored. Sleep all day *yayy....


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I saw a furry today! Downtown San Jose Safeway.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just realized that when I read my own posts on SAS I use a kind of high pitched and squeaky voice in my head


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

What is it with tumblr and pictures of dead birds?

I checked for a ****yeahdeadbirds.tumblr.com and was half-expecting it to be an actual tumblr.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> I just realized that when I read my own posts on SAS I use a kind of high pitched and squeaky voice in my head


on reddit everyone talks about reading comments in people's voices and sharing that usually gets all the upvotes because i guess people can related to doing that. but i can't. i don't read comments in any kind of voice. part of it is i also don't know or can't imagine the voice of whoever's voice they are reading the comment in most of the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's the 20th of January people - Inauguration Day.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My skin, my poor sh-itty skin..it's itchy, rashy, scabby..the cat better not have given me fleas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need a shower. :rain


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I miss my love :'(


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome day of dirt biking


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need a shower. :rain


Same here.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Omg, I LOVE these taquitos.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

I think I want a horse...or a wombat. Yeah, a wombat.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I had an amazing day, just cos i felt amazing.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

BOOM I shot him. BOOM I shot him too. BOOM I shot him. Watch out! BOOM I shot him. Uh-oh BOOM BOOM BOOM I shot him. He's dead.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

one of my random thoughts yesterday was where is fireisthecleanser. but now i know. he has been too busy doing the important work of taking down the bad guys to post here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Must have bread............


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

"i reeeeaaaaaaally should be studying right now.... "


"5 more minutes"


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Sobriety is so overrated.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

My new voicemail for my phone (seriously):





I don't call anyone, but I have random idiots & stalkers who keep calling my phone and leaving voicemails..and I need them to leave me alone! My goodness! My call blocking apps do not block voicemails.I'll change it back to normal eventually..bleh.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Iguana's Burritos :heart


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> one of my random thoughts yesterday was where is fireisthecleanser. but now i know. he has been too busy doing the important work of taking down the bad guys to post here.


Zombies actually. I was fighting zombies. Though I guess you could say they were the bad guys considering how you looked at it. Although from their point of view _I_ would've been the bad guy because they were just standing around looking for food and here I come, guns a blazing, blowing their brains out. However if you saw it from my point of view, they were standing around waiting to find some poor ol human to feast on and that makes _them_ the bad guys. Let's just agree we were both in the wrong.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Zombies actually. I was fighting zombies. Though I guess you could say they were the bad guys considering how you looked at it. Although from their point of view _I_ would've been the bad guy because they were just standing around looking for food and here I come, guns a blazing, shooting their brains out. However if you saw it from my point of view, they were standing around waiting to find some poor ol human to feast on and that makes _them_ the bad guys. Let's just agree we were both in the wrong.


whatever you were fighting must be bad simply because you were fighting them, and you are good . but i want to help you count your ceiling tiles. so let me help, and i can agree to agreeing we were both in the wrong.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm hungry but there's no food and no one to eat either. :mum


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Here's an idea for invention, a cooking robot. I mean you can create stealth bombers but not the former? Come on!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

If you ever have the chance to have the whole world in your hands, crush it/


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Zombies actually. I was fighting zombies. Though I guess you could say they were the bad guys considering how you looked at it. Although from their point of view _I_ would've been the bad guy because they were just standing around looking for food and here I come, guns a blazing, blowing their brains out. However if you saw it from my point of view, they were standing around waiting to find some poor ol human to feast on and that makes _them_ the bad guys. Let's just agree we were both in the wrong.


If I ever encounter zombies, this what I will be doing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's almost lunchtime. :fall


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> Here's an idea for invention, a cooking robot. I mean you can create stealth bombers but not the former? Come on!


Cooking robots? You mean women? :con

jk :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

FINALLY ALONE! Well without him around...I'm so mean.




I am anoooooyed. Ugh...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am currently eating one of my mom's homemade enchiladas and this thing is super ****ing good.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> If you ever have the chance to have the whole world in your hands, crush it/


But what about the pandas? You don't want to crush them surely? :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> My god....that curry I made is really giving me gas. Loud, stinky farts. I made so much of it that it's going to have to be dinner for over a week. Might be the sweet potatoes that I put in it.


lmao xD I've never had curry. It sounds good. I just ate an enchilada and it was like an orgasm in my mouth. I think that's the first time I've ever had one. I want to eat another one now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I sometimes feel unattractive cause I think I am too skinny.

Body image issues.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Cooking robots? You mean women? :con
> 
> jk :lol


:rofl.... lol man you're going to get us in trouble


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Presentation was terrible, but it's over and I didn't avoid it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I sometimes feel unattractive cause I think I am too skinny.
> 
> Body image issues.


There are a lot of guys that love skinny girls.  I sometimes wish I was slim but I guess it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> There are a lot of guys that love skinny girls.  I sometimes wish I was slim but I guess it's not that big of a deal.


I know...but then there is too skinny. Then guys saying they like a "womanly figure" which means being skinny is not womanly. I have this problem my whole life. (Except when I was on meds that made me fat :/)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I know...but then there is too skinny. Then guys saying they like a "womanly figure" which means being skinny is not womanly. I have this problem my whole life. (Except when I was on meds that made me fat :/)


Yea, I know. Girls just can't please every guy. >_< I'd rather be skinny than fat. And you are a good size, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I know...but then there is too skinny. Then guys saying they like a "womanly figure" which means being skinny is not womanly. I have this problem my whole life. (Except when I was on meds that made me fat :/)


It's only ever to skinny if their arm and leg bones are showing through the skin and muscle. At that point they should really eat some food.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I know. Girls just can't please every guy. >_< I'd rather be skinny than fat. And you are a good size, so don't worry about it.


Meh......thanks..you're really nice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Meh......thanks..you're really nice.


You're welcome and it's true. :yay


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Do people still give hickeys? Are hickeys still a thing? I haven't heard of hickeys for a couple of years now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Do people still give hickeys? Are hickeys still a thing? I haven't heard of hickeys for a couple of years now.


Hahaha one time I got kind of a hickey. I do not like them. That was back in 2009 sooo...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Hahaha one time I got kind of a hickey. I do not like them. That was back in 2009 sooo...


I would've been in middle school then. Which is the last time I've heard real life people actually talking about hickeys. Haven't heard of them except for TV shows and they're usually just reruns of shows in the mid-early 2000s.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm really getting the Madonna "Like a prayer" song. I guess now everyone gets it but you know...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's funny how the show catfish (which is about people who pretend to be someone else in an online relationship), is fake and staged itself. It's like they're catfishing the viewers lol. Oh well.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

A hickey is the neck sucking thing, right?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why am I constantly surrounded by dumb ****s? :x


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Do people still give hickeys? Are hickeys still a thing? I haven't heard of hickeys for a couple of years now.


I recently had some, I never got them back in 6th grade when they were a thing, so I figured I was making up for lost time. But yeah, I don't plan on getting more. Wastes all my expensive concealer.

I remember hearing about people trying to give themselves hickeys with vaccuums back in middle school. Gosh, those were the days.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> A hickey is the neck sucking thing, right?


Yes..and just basically making out with it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I should have known better. I guess it's time to move on and forget about ever being in a relationship with you. .___. I can't be open with you now after you told me that. :/ I'm just going to pretend like nothing's wrong.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yes..and just basically making out with it.


You make it sound revolting. Ugh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I should have known better. I guess it's time to move on and forget about ever being in a relationship with you. .___. I can't be open with you now after you told me that. :/ I'm just going to pretend like nothing's wrong.


Sounds like you should fill there bed with bullet ants. :um


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> So who have you been kissing?


Someone I've been hanging out with. It's a bit of a step up from my hand.

Random thought: I think every woman ought to develop her own walk. And also, I can't stand throaty voices, listening to people with throaty voices makes me tear my hair out. I'm sorry if someone has one, but seriously, it's so difficult to listen to.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I should have known better. I guess it's time to move on and forget about ever being in a relationship with you. .___. I can't be open with you now after you told me that. :/ I'm just going to pretend like nothing's wrong.


OH MY GOD SHELBSTER WHAT HAPPENED? You haven't been filling whoever reads this thread about that guy you were seeing? What about.... the shirt?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Rasclot bumbaclot, mon.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> OH MY GOD SHELBSTER WHAT HAPPENED? You haven't been filling whoever reads this thread about that guy you were seeing? What about.... the shirt?


Eh, this was another guy I was thinking about because that guy I was going to give the shirt to...I don't know. I just think that all he wants is sex.

My goal one day is to slap one of those confident girls who can find a guy to be in a relationship with in no time. I can't take it. One day, my anger will get the best of me and I'll have an urge to just slap a girl. I fantasize about doing that. I think it will feel really good.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Sam Cooke was the sex.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Also, how did I not know a song called Constipation Blues exists? I love Screamin' Jay Hawkins, he was ****in' awesome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Apparently I've taken acid or smoked a joint recently because I've been seeing **** for the last hour.

T-34-85 driving by and then disappearing in front of me infantry shooting at me well being invisible from my panthers spotlight "Come out *****" random infantry shows up behind me and then disappears again but now there's a an infantry marker on the map Marked as "Man"

And there's only me and my friend on the server and it's not him or it would say so the **** is going on.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

the temperature here right now is 0... damn winter


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Uncle Ben's rice isn't even that good.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to eat the meat pie

Although the temp is 21 degrees, I feel boiling, like in a sauna


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

January y u no be 31st!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Monotony said:


> January y u no be 31st!!!!!!!!!


If you think you have taken drugs, then you should see a doctor.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm in the mood to scream in unison with a mob. I'm also in a mood to throw a molotov.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

fundling exquisit chickens begging for a pecifier out a sumo chicks double pits flubber. You go and suck the venom out of it sniffing arrange talking to me all crazy i'm trying to guide you out the dmv, but you kept tracing a grasshopper out of line. Left to tie the leather for my ailes addiction, bowling at chucky cheese watching models stage hender the children forget them tail for scratch curtains sipping body wax caught with the wrong one. Jerry springer fill the jar of jelly cross contamination sunk l


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

doing the macarina with gwen stafani, octo mom,snooki and tila taqila till a nip slip from all 7. My librarian vodoed me in sign language snakes out her fruit jumanji car pooling with chupqacabra to the first day at starbucks rooty laminue. till junmanji got authoritis. to be continued.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

How awesome life would be if it had an 'undo' button.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

This was too funny and random not to screenshot and share! :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> This was too funny and random not to screenshot and share! :lol


Haha, wow. :teeth

I had my Physics lab at school today and didn't feel as awkward for some reason, which is good of course. I felt more confident. I asked my partner a bunch of questions without hesitating. Maybe it's the coffee or maybe I'm just getting better with my SA. This just happened out of the blue because just last week at school, I was awkward as usual. :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> doing the macarina with gwen stafani, octo mom,snooki and tila taqila till a nip slip from all 7. My librarian vodoed me in sign language snakes out her fruit jumanji car pooling with chupqacabra to the first day at starbucks rooty laminue. till junmanji got authoritis. to be continued.


Pure words of poetry.  I can just picture the mental image in my head.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Never put your crackhead on the internet.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, wow. :teeth


Haha ahem yeah....He's a 24 year old guy. 'Nuff said, right? :b


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

The maintenance man to my apartment is really nice. He's middle aged and pretty much greets me everytime he sees me.I just shyly say hello back whenever he does so :/. But, I was so glad that he offered to pump my 2 flat tires to my bike with his electric pump today..instead of me having to pump it myself by hand -.-.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

That brunette in the ad looks very alluring in her Spandex outfit, but I really do doubt that she lives "4 miles" away from me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Haha ahem yeah....He's a 24 year old guy. 'Nuff said, right? :b


Of course.  I just thought what it said was hilarious.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I always get a adrenaline rush high/hyper positive feeling after seeing my therapist...then it disappears after like a day...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

My new phone got here, it feels like Christmas. Yay consumerism.

*plays with bubble wrap instead of looking at phone*

pop pop popoppop

I had a friend who worked casually at a place that made bubble wrap. I asked him if they let him take home free bubble wrap, to pop for fun. He just gave me a strange look, and was like "Um I guess, I never really asked".


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> *plays with bubble wrap instead of looking at phone*
> 
> pop pop popoppop


Your phone probably has an app for that.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> My new phone got here, it feels like Christmas. Yay consumerism.
> 
> *plays with bubble wrap instead of looking at phone*
> 
> ...


**** the phone, bubble wrap is the sh*t!
Added bonus: if there's anyone around you you loathe, pop a whole crap load of them; each one really loudly :yes



meganmila said:


> I always get a adrenaline rush high/hyper positive feeling after seeing my therapist...then it disappears after like a day...


Twinsies.



shelbster18 said:


> Of course.  I just thought what it said was hilarious.


Haha true, he's really funny. Quick-witted, definitely.

I have SO many more I could screenshot and post here but I don't know if I'd get modded because he gets really--uncensored, shall we say? lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> **** the phone, bubble wrap is the sh*t!
> Added bonus: if there's anyone around you you loathe, pop a whole crap load of them; each one really loudly :yes


Damn straight! Unfortunately there is no one around to share my popping with. 


AllToAll said:


> Your phone probably has an app for that.


Probably--and if there isn't, there should be! We are truly living in an age of innovation, my friend.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> Your phone probably has an app for that.


https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/bubble-wrap-free/id466524746?mt=8


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just bought a VHS tape of the first X-Men movie for 99 cents. What uuup??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

RO Darkest Hour: Europe 44-45 best mod of all time


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw that Beach volleyball was on t.v...
I was disappointed when it was guys in vests and not girls in bikinis


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Whenever I feel lonely I stop paying my bills so I know that at least someone will acknowledge my existence with a phone call. True story (fact: not true though)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

So I realized I am a sort of leech, parasite. Indeed the people I'm attracted to (whether interpersonally or romantic) are essentially good, honest people. Is it a reflection on them or me? Something weird for this supposed devil girl. le sigh. I mean, I don't want to be the devil, but it's a sort of devil behavior, well, not really. But really there are leeches out there ://///////


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Left a 12 pack of Vanilla Coke Zero in my car overnight in negative temperatures, exploded all over the place. What a waste of perfectly good Vanilla Coke


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I guess there are just moments, days or periods when you just feel sad, empty inside. Sometimes there are no reasons why, or at least reasons that you're aware. And I guess I feel sad, to the point where it was hard to fake a smile or even laugh.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Left a 12 pack of Vanilla Coke Zero in my car overnight in negative temperatures, exploded all over the place. What a waste of perfectly good Vanilla Coke


I'm pretty sure your car enjoyed it. ugh I want some Vanilla Coke now for breakfast.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

To leave or not to leave..that is the question.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I regret buying this dutch licorice, I love my normal licorice but no.. I had to try the dutch kind just because it was much more expensive and as it turns out, tastes like tire rubber with a bit of petrol. I will man up and get through this just because I paid for it.. but **** you dutch licorice makers. just **** you.

I take licorice serious.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> So I realized I am a sort of leech, parasite. Indeed the people I'm attracted to (whether interpersonally or romantic) are essentially good, honest people. Is it a reflection on them or me? Something weird for this supposed devil girl. le sigh. I mean, I don't want to be the devil, but it's a sort of devil behavior, well, not really. But really there are leeches out there ://///////


The trick is not to think of yourself as a leech. I mean, if you're capable of that kind of self-reflection, chances are you're not half as devilish as you think you are. Real leeches have no idea that they are one - if they did, they'd probably have found a way to be self-sufficient by now.



Elad said:


> I regret buying this dutch licorice, I love my normal licorice but no.. I had to try the dutch kind just because it was much more expensive and as it turns out, tastes like tire rubber with a bit of petrol. I will man up and get through this just because I paid for it.. but **** you dutch licorice makers. just **** you.
> 
> I take licorice serious.


This wouldn't happen to be that brand that's shaped like little kittens, would it? I tried a brand of kitty-shaped Dutch liquorice once. A bag of rocks would've been easier on my teeth. Australian liquorice, on the other hand, is amazing. Which is weird because I'd never have pegged Australians down as the liquorice-munching type.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Pointer Sisters or Sister Sledge?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The more I stay away from this site, the more I notice how ridiculous most of the threads are. They all follow the same tune too.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> The more I stay away from this site, the more I notice how ridiculous most of the threads are. They all follow the same tune too.


You mean "Boo Hoo I can't get laid, or I'm too ugly or the Gender Wars or sex threads?" Yeah I don't know how that in anyway contributes to a site about social anxiety but they are here anyways.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

high hopes for the future


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Left a 12 pack of Vanilla Coke Zero in my car overnight in negative temperatures, exploded all over the place. What a waste of perfectly good Vanilla Coke


That would've been my first thought too if it had happened to me. It wouldn't be, "What a mess," it would be, "What a waste," because now you have to go all the way back to the store and use your money to buy it and remember to take it inside this time.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I noticed on the tag of my briefs it says "KEEP AWAY FROM FIRE." Now I'm afraid of what will happen when I wear them and they come into contact with my hot a**. :afr


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

:hahaFast-forward to 3:48 - 4:25, then go to 5:15:haha
YATZEE!
(NSFW - crude/vulgar language)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Big Year continues :yay


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Left a 12 pack of Vanilla Coke Zero in my car overnight in negative temperatures, exploded all over the place. What a waste of perfectly good Vanilla Coke


you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why can't I be mute?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

People take Facebook drama so seriously lol 
"OMG she posted 'blah blah blah', that is so disrespectful!" 
There are bigger issues.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Still not loving the police. Still got love for the vaginal crease. Player haters beware, cause... Guns don't kill people. Uh uh. I kill people. With guns.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> Still not loving the police. Still got love for the vaginal crease. Player haters beware, cause... Guns don't kill people. Uh uh. I kill people. With guns.


I'm dangerous; like a fire in a nursing home. Old people burning, old people burning.

Jon Lajoie ftw. So messed up yet so funny.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> I'm dangerous; like a fire in a nursing home. Old people burning, old people burning.
> 
> Jon Lajoie ftw. So messed up yet so funny.


Haha I know, how was I so late to his stuff? Dude is hilarious.

Now everyone, show me your genitals.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Real eyes realize real lies.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You know those days where NOTHING goes right? This is one of them.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Ahhhh ****. I hope that's not true.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ What about 4 years?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Monotony said:


> ^ What about 4 years?


Good question. I'm not a psychologist, and I don't want to find out.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Put chocolate milk in my coffee and then proceeded to drink a can of rockstar. bad move.

throw up urrrywhere. only upside is I now have an excuse to use an anchorman gif.










milk milk city bish, milk milk city bish

vomit onna beat ya

milk milk city bish



pythonesque said:


> This wouldn't happen to be that brand that's shaped like little kittens, would it? I tried a brand of kitty-shaped Dutch liquorice once. A bag of rocks would've been easier on my teeth. Australian liquorice, on the other hand, is amazing. Which is weird because I'd never have pegged Australians down as the liquorice-munching type.


They weren't kittens but they were hard to chew, australian licorice is the only licorice I had tasted before this and yeah its 100x nicer.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

double post for my thoughts today.

If Eden Hazard gets a match ban then I dont even. Rage. That chubby little ballboy dived and rolled around like Suarez in the box, should have gotten a real kick. So many people on their high horses because the angle looked like he kicked the little cheater, but this tells the actual story.. so hopefully the FA are not complete idiots for once. (unlikely)






another thing totally unrelated but I feel like typing out at 7:23am for no particleboard reason, girls who have long black hair are instantly so much more attractive. Like even shortish I guess, as long as its styled properly. I don't even mean long pantene flowing shiny locks, I mean a little messy and edgy. hng.

edit; accidentally auto corrected particular to particleboard and I love it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^Down 2-0 on aggregate, and 13 minutes left, I'd have kicked him in his face.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Stupid things I did at the blood donation centre today:

*#1* Booked my next appointment for the day after I fly to New York. I realised as soon as I agreed to the date but in an effort to have a smooth and quick exchange of words I didn't bother to say anything.

*#2* "Have a drink from the bottle of juice in the corner," she said. I filled up a pint-sized cup of what I'd failed to notice was _concentrated_ juice, took a few gulps, and then nearly threw up. And then I carried on drinking it because there were people around and I didn't want to look like I'd done a wrong thing.

*#3* I lied on my health questionnaire about having travelled to Thailand recently so they wouldn't ban me for 6 months. Nearly gave myself away in the first five minutes of donating. "Ooh it's cold out there isn't it?" she said. "Yeah," I said, "I'm not really used to it yet. I just got back from Thai...the...the travel agents...to book my next holiday. Somewhere warm..."

*#4* Not something I did today but I'll include it anyway - made today's appointment for the latest time available. I was the only donor there and it was home time. Every member of staff was waiting for me to leave as soon as I got there. I felt I had to rush through my tea and biscuits.

Also, I haven't yet learnt the correct response to "Thank you for your donation." I always say "thank you" back but I'm not sure that makes sense. It's not like "you're welcome" works, as it normally would in response to "thank you". Maybe "it's my pleasure" but I can't pull off saying things like that.

End of blood post.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel like a useless being....I'm looking up hobbies and most don't catch my interest ugh..


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can I go back in time and be reborn as a Russ Meyer girl?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can I also do lesbian things with Jennifer Lawrence?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Can I also do lesbian things with Jennifer Lawrence?


Only if you film it :lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ you just hit 6000 posts

and I just wasted one of mine.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hahaha Jennifer and Barette's sex tape...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Man, if I had one wish in the world, it'd be to make a sex tape with Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want a pet iguana. :love2


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You know who has a good philosophy? Francis. From Left 4 Dead. Hating everything except for vests. And steams okay... I guess. That's the way to live.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Meepie has over a million views. How that's even possible I don't know :stu


Now her profile has been viewed over 1,003,000 times. That is approximately three thousand times in about five weeks since December 19.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I may be the reincarnation of Russ Meyer, you guys. Like, legit.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ he died in 2004. Isn't that after you were born?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Now her profile has been viewed over 1,003,000 times. That is approximately three thousand times in about five weeks since December 19.


What in the ****? :wtf :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

each of these grapes has 5 seeds. FIVE! Thankfully I have an awesome eating technique to get them out without chewing the bas tards.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm addicted to buying music. I haven't bought music since like February 2012 and I just ordered eight albums off of Amazon. :um


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

The rain screwed up my day.


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

I want to learn how to dance the estampie.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can Elie Saab become my personal stylist? And like make all my clothes? PLEASE?!










And while you're at it, God, or whoever can grant me this, can you give me Dita's poise? And ability to pull off everything wonderfully?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

You wanna know what my favorite sport to watch is? THE WINTER X GAMES!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish my life was like Rocky Balboa's in which I can prepare for a heavyweight fight in the amount of time it takes an 80's jingle to play.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

whiterabbit said:


> Also, I haven't yet learnt the correct response to "Thank you for your donation." I always say "thank you" back but I'm not sure that makes sense. It's not like "you're welcome" works, as it normally would in response to "thank you". Maybe "it's my pleasure" but I can't pull off saying things like that.


I do that thanking people back thing sometimes - it's usually when they've thanked me for something I was supposed to do anyway and for which I'd feel silly taking credit. "You're welcome" is such a frigid, clunky phrase anyway. My preferred response is usually "no problem" or "anytime".

You should try the "it's my pleasure" out the next time you get a chance to. Sure, you'd feel - and maybe sound - like a dork the first few times you say it, but who knows, it might become your new thing.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Now her profile has been viewed over 1,003,000 times. That is approximately three thousand times in about five weeks since December 19.


Wow, that's crazy. Mine hasn't even been viewed 3000 times in a little over a year :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, it's really snowing there. It looks pretty.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish I could afford to own a cat right now. :cry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

uncategorizedme said:


> I wish I could afford to own a cat right now. :cry


So do I. :[


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I refuse to drink any wine with "barefeet" on the label. So icky uke

Wine should be made with stainless steel industrial machinery. The way God intended.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Im not an addict, but I love the drowsiness that Nyquil causes...it makes me so disoriented and pretty much makes my body beg for sleep.
------
Sent from my phone on Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need sleep, but I need a shower more.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm attracted to every female I meet these days.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Eat spinach. It's good for you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> I wish I could afford to own a cat right now. :cry


One does not simply "own" a cat... The cat owns you >.<


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Found a way to make a load of money but it will involve giving up all of my weekends from now on... goddamnit :/


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Monotony said:


> One does not simply "own" a cat... The cat owns you >.<


By the way, here is a funny episode I have seen on TV:
two guys come to a veterinary doctor with their cats. One says, "I have found my cat in the cellar..." "And it has been living at your home since then?, guessed the other guy.
"No, actually I am living at his".


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

why did I just have a hefty portion of pork meat with undeveloped chicken foetuses for breakfast? I feel so privileged thus spoiled.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Why did I wait too long to buy a ticket for the Hot 8 Brass Band? Why? Why???


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

pythonesque said:


> You should try the "it's my pleasure" out the next time you get a chance to. Sure, you'd feel - and maybe sound - like a dork the first few times you say it, but who knows, it might become your new thing.


Thanks for the advice but I don't know about trying out new phrases. I just wouldn't feel right if I started to speak like a normal person.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel the urge to go somewhere today...but I dunno where..


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I keep forgetting there's a small hole in my pocket, everything I put in there falls out. I've put things in there 10+ times today and 10+ times it has fallen out. When will I learn.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's ****ing cold outside


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I am a smug *******.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> It's ****ing cold outside


It's ****ing hot outside..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's ****ing wet outside!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's ****ing cold, dry and wet outside!

Seriously though it says it's -8C out with little to no wind chill bull**** I usually go around in nothing but a T-shirt and jeans every other time it's been between 0 and -20C


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I took a hot shower a couple of hours ago because it was cold in my room. It felt good.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> It's ****ing hot outside..


I don't know what part of Texas you're in, but for me it's ****ing cold outside.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> I don't know what part of Texas you're in, but for me it's ****ing cold outside.


Southeast...weather that doesn't know what it wants or what is going on..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> I don't know what part of Texas you're in, but for me it's ****ing cold outside.


I'd rather it be cold than hot.  Not that I live in Texas. It got really hot here a couple of weeks ago and now it's cold again. Thank goodness. Now, I have a reason to wear my mittens that I got for Christmas.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It's ****ing dark outside!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

****!! 

That's weird...Iceland people date a lot or hook up a lot ...and it seems a lot are in relationships...but they don't really call the dates a date...they call it just hanging out...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom is hoarding on sweets. >_< She bought some of these crumb cake thingies that are cinnamon flavored and she bought some more cherry cheese danishes. I'm tempted to eat the other half of this cinnamon cake. :S


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I were older. Being thirty must be nice- you have all this wisdom and knowledge. I like how I feel with younger people sometimes, the way they think I know so much because I may have experienced more than they have... As opposed to being the "little" one, where I feel like an ant.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Monotony said:


> It's ****ing cold outside


Yep.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

And the Raven, never flitting, still is sitting, still is sitting On the pallid bust of Pallas just above my chamber door; And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon's that is dreaming, And the lamp-light o'er him streaming throws his﻿ shadow on the floor; And my soul from out that shadow that lies floating on the floor Shall be lifted--nevermore


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I ****ing learned what causes the seasons, (seriously, I had an idea but never knew for sure). Sad.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The earths tilt bro, not the elliptical orbit!!!

*asplodes*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> The earths tilt bro, not the elliptical orbit!!!
> 
> *asplodes*


It's because a big-*** planet collided with Earth and knocked it off its axis, several billion years ago. That is also how the moon formed--from the debris. The moon's gravity also stopped the earth from tipping over all the way. It's mind blowing to think about all that happened in order to make Earth a habitable place.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ exactly, and all of that was all a big fluke (?)


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Staying in your room, being angsty, and talking to yourself all day probably isn't normal.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Wow, that's crazy. Mine hasn't even been viewed 3000 times in a little over a year :lol


Mine has been visited 696 times since July, 2011.


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish katy perry would stop making music.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish I lived in Skegness, or Berwick-upon-Tweed. Those place names are so much fun to say. Skegness, Skegness; Skeg_ness_.



whiterabbit said:


> Thanks for the advice but I don't know about trying out new phrases. I just wouldn't feel right if I started to speak like a normal person.


Oh, I know how that feels. But when in Rome, etc. That's why I insist on writing funny - it's one of the few authentically 'me' things left in me.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cars are death machines. As soon as people get behind the wheel, they suddenly get this irrational mindset that they are surrounded in armor and are therefore, invincible.

I've seen people do too many things on the road, to believe otherwise. It's true, people do not see other cars as people, but rather objects in their way. There's also mindless competition...like seeing you, in the middle lane, trying to make a turn. 

The guy in the other car, is really far behind, but sees the flashing light of your turn signal in the far distance. Their thought? "OH MY GOD, this car is going to get in my way!" So they speed up incredibly so, putting themselves in the other car's way, hoping to protect their lane and keep it empty.

In the process we almost crash. Thanks car, I'll keep in mind to turn as soon as there are no cars on the road, ever.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Mine has been visited 696 times since July, 2011.


I thought that said that your page was viewed 666 times. :afr That number is a curse.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

This song is ****ing amazing and nobody is listening to it :mum:mum:mum


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Mine has been visited 696 times since July, 2011.


Someone must have refreshed the page like... 1 million times :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0SPFU1S2in0#t=213s


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It's funny how the littlest things make the biggest difference.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why do I feel like I'm too clingy? :[


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

So if a guy named Craig, makes a list.....


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to make and give someone a mix tape.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Cars are death machines. As soon as people get behind the wheel, they suddenly get this irrational mindset that they are surrounded in armor and are therefore, invincible.
> 
> I've seen people do too many things on the road, to believe otherwise. It's true, people do not see other cars as people, but rather objects in their way. There's also mindless competition...like seeing you, in the middle lane, trying to make a turn.
> 
> ...


:um This may or may not be an accurate representation of how I drive. But in my defense, everyone else around here is even worse.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> :um This may or may not be an accurate representation of how I drive. But in my defense, everyone else around here is even worse.


lol, well I'd be a hypocrite if I said I wasn't among the people who suddenly change while behind the wheel. Edit- but I do still consider people as people, even while driving.

As long as you're not the type that speeds up, gets in front of someone, then slowwwwws down, I think you're okay


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> lol, well I'd be a hypocrite if I said I wasn't among the people who suddenly change while behind the wheel.
> 
> As long as you're not the type that speeds up, gets in front of someone, then slowwwwws down, I think you're okay


No, those people are all going to hell. :blank
It should be a felony.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"Skin color prejudice? Why, that's so pathetic, it's almost quaint."


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder what life would be like if we did not have mirrors or mirror-based objects.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I'll have popcorn for dinner..enjoyable break from painting walls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If it's Google and it's a home job, do I even want to know what it is?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ratherunique11 said:


> I wonder what life would be like if we did not have mirrors or mirror-based objects.


That would be a bad reflection.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I've had enough of this ****.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Carrots are nice.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Spaghetti for breakfast?
Spaghetti for breakfast.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I could use a very hard hit in the head.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If only I had a time machine :sigh


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nothing like hiding out at the library for an SAer.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know why I've been thinking about this lately but I wonder why I was so nervous to post a picture of myself online when I first joined SAS. I mean, it's who I am, so why should it make me nervous? :| People see me all the time in real life. I don't see how that's any different than me posting my pic online. Doesn't make sense. :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> It's because a big-*** planet collided with Earth and knocked it off its axis, several billion years ago. That is also how the moon formed--from the debris. The moon's gravity also stopped the earth from tipping over all the way. It's mind blowing to think about all that happened in order to make Earth a habitable place.


How did I just see this post? That's wicked cool.  I love learning.


----------



## Freaking Out Always (Jan 22, 2013)

I just noticed the Mona Lisa doesn't have eyebrows


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww, my mom just told me that my sister's husband's step-dad just passed away yesterday.  Well, technically he's not his step-dad. I've only seen him once when I had to go up to her husband's right before the wedding.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Freaking Out Always said:


> I just noticed the Mona Lisa doesn't have eyebrows


lmao...I had to google that. I didn't know that, either. I always thought her eyebrows were just light or something. :um

I'm posting too much again. Sometimes, it's hard for me not to. :S


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Freaking Out Always said:


> I just noticed the Mona Lisa doesn't have eyebrows


Due to over-cleaning, probably.

I do like the moustache that Marcel Duchamp gave her, though. Fyeahgenderbending.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Just realized the lunch meat I've been eating have been expired for up to a month. I'm not sick though.. No harm no foul I guess :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love saying the word schattebol. It's fun to just roll my tongue with the l. I can't stop saying it now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Unbelievable. I just heard my dad talking on the phone to my sister and he told my mom that some girl wants to put her in jail. Just because she was getting into prostitution doesn't mean she deserves to go to jail. If that's what she wants to do to get money, then no one should be judging my sister for it. My sister told me that she quit and that she's babysitting for money anyways. I'd like to find that girl and slap her.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I am convinced the slender man is coming to get me and its terrifying. Im alone at night in a big house.. one of the windows is open but I don't want to get close to it to close it.


.........and my cat watched my boyfriend and I have sex in our living room. Im afraid he knows too much. Maybe Ill throw him out the window as a sacrifice to the slender man........


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Cats seem to like spectating when it comes to that you hear stories about it to often.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You know what I should do? Be a mechanic. They make money. You know who else makes money though? Dog-walkers. And bakers. But I'd rather be a mechanic. I'm gonna be a mechanic :yes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I am convinced the slender man is coming to get me and its terrifying. Im alone at night in a big house.. one of the windows is open but I don't want to get close to it to close it.
> 
> .........and my cat watched my boyfriend and I have sex in our living room. Im afraid he knows too much. Maybe Ill throw him out the window as a sacrifice to the slender man........


Oh my. Your cat watched you two ****ing? :um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my. Your cat watched you two ****ing? :um


I've done that before. They'll move on.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my. Your cat watched you two ****ing? :um


He was in the room and I didn't really notice he was so close, and staring, until right after. Its alright though Im sure he liked it :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I've done that before. They'll move on.


That's funny. xD I remember this one girl in HS in my grade saying that her boyfriend was ****ing her and her cat was watching them. :haha


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> He was in the room and I didn't really notice he was so close, and staring, until right after. Its alright though Im sure he liked it :b


Hehe, probably so.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


That is what they do! Hahaha....I sometimes thinks she gets jealous..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Cats really do must enjoy watching two people doing it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ They're just making sure your using a condom :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Or nothing fishy goes on...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Or to learn some moves.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

They get up close and personal too...or try to get in the middle of it lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


Yup it was like that, but more graphic lol.



meganmila said:


> They get up close and personal too...or try to get in the middle of it lol


I know.. its the most awkward thing ever. He was trying to jump on me in the beginning!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

maybe it has to do with the scent.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe it has to do with cat's leg fetish seriously there's plenty of room on my bed you don't have to sleep on my knees >.< Hell you have your own bed on the damn bookshelf and the chair and the dozen other spots far more comfortable then my knees. :mum


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Maybe it has to do with cat's leg fetish seriously there's plenty of room on my bed you don't have to sleep on my knees >.< Hell you have your own bed on the damn bookshelf and the chair and the dozen other spots far more comfortable then my knees. :mum


:rofl


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Cats are a pain to sleep next to.. my other cat likes to lay parallel to my pillow, taking up the whole space since I only have a single bed. I have to awkwardly sleep in the corner to make sure I don't disturb her.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Found my self on Omegle. We had a good chat. :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to rethink everything...


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't stand when people spell "lose" as "loose".


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

indigoXdaisy said:


> I can't stand when people spell "lose" as "loose".


The reason is that "lose" is an exception to the rule that "e" on the end of the word changes the pronunciation of the preceding vowel. It should be pronounced like "hose". Instead, it sounds more like "loose".


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It'd be cool to have a jello mold of my face. I wonder if a company makes that.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I wonder what my dog would sound like if he could speak like a human....

Probably like Patrick Star.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> It'd be cool to have a jello mold of my face. I wonder if a company makes that.












http://www.angelfire.com/biz/eatyerface


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I prefer to do it slow but right the first time instead of doing it quick but then realizing I have to do it all over again cos I had not thought it out properly

I feel sucky right now..oh well we live and learn..


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I went in the kitchen at 3am to find 2 spam musubis waiting for me.

I am loved. I am deeply loved.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

indigoXdaisy said:


> I can't stand when people spell "lose" as "loose".


This is a big pet peeve for me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

rdrr said:


> This is a big pet peeve for me.


Especially when they're busy complaining that our team is losing.

"omg we're loosing you dumb *** scrubs!!!1!??!?DQA?DWZA?"

***** please you cant even spell.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Why was i online at 7am this morning, it's no wonder i have spent the day tired.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder how today is going to go.. if Im going to see the girls I work with. Im not going to lie, Im kinda nervous. I don't even know if itll really be fun or if Ill be more on edge the whole time. I still cant believe that after I told david to **** off after yelling "SHE SPEAKS!", one of the girls stood up for me and said "You really aren't that quiet." that's the FIRST time Ive EVER gotten that.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This lingering headache won't go away..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I wonder how today is going to go.. if Im going to see the girls I work with. Im not going to lie, Im kinda nervous. I don't even know if itll really be fun or if Ill be more on edge the whole time. I still cant believe that after I told david to **** off after yelling "SHE SPEAKS!", one of the girls stood up for me and said "You really aren't that quiet." that's the FIRST time Ive EVER gotten that.


Oh don't you just love the ones that act surprised about the fact that you can in fact speak :roll I always got a laugh out of every one by just staring at them without blinking just to see how uncomfortable they would get never failed to creep them out. :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to start smoking. One step forward, ten steps back.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Oh don't you just love the ones that act surprised about the fact that you can in fact speak :roll I always got a laugh out of every one by just staring at them without blinking just to see how uncomfortable they would get never failed to creep them out. :lol


Ugh, I hate it. I use to just laugh with them or not say anything.. but the more it happens the more rude I am in return. My family always says stuff like that too, and it just really gets to me. Lmao! I could never do that! I cant keep a straight face.. I always end up laughing whenever I try to be serious. You mustve gotten some interesting looks in return.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/biz/eatyerface


**** that's awesome, thanks man. I know what to get my mom for mother's day now. A jello ****ing mold of my face. That's too awesome.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Oh don't you just love the ones that act surprised about the fact that you can in fact speak :roll I always got a laugh out of every one by just staring at them without blinking just to see how uncomfortable they would get never failed to creep them out. :lol


Yea, I know. I can't stand that. >_< I just want to have one day where I can talk really loud. That would be nice.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

no'ooooooooooooo'o'


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

I hate when people can't hear me and tell me to "talk louder". I have a naturally quiet voice and can not just "talk louder"; it's almost impossible for me to do so.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I completely forgot. I still have half a bottle of vodka. Perfect.

ETA: I may or may not be drunk.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

indigoXdaisy said:


> I hate when people can't hear me and tell me to "talk louder". I have a naturally quiet voice and can not just "talk louder"; it's almost impossible for me to do so.


Same here except my voice isn't naturally quiet. I can talk loudly when I'm talking to my family but when I'm around strangers, I always talk softly. I can't help it. I just get so nervous and act awkward that I talk low.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've watched sooooo many chick flicks the last few days. I keep having to check to make sure my penis is still there.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I've watched sooooo many chick flicks the last few days. I keep having to check to make sure my penis is still there.


d'awww


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

There has been a lot of hostility on this site lately. :stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, that was fun. An abortion thread and a "nice guy" vs fat chick thread.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Well, that was fun. An abortion thread and a "nice guy" vs fat chick thread.


Agreed. Most fun I've had all day. Got all that tension from dealing with things that matter out.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> There has been a lot of hostility on this site lately. :stu


Who the **** do you think you are?!?!?

LOL kidding I agree with you 100% - it wouldn't surprise me if the 'compliment the person above you' thread turned into a huge gun debate. I miss SAS when it was all about the fun ;_; someone should do another 'ask me a question and i'll answer it honestly' thread too, I miss those.

Hope I didn't startle you there haha


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> There has been a lot of hostility on this site lately. :stu


Yeah I noticed that too. I saw a few too many responses last night and today that made me uncomfortable with the kind of "support" that goes on here. The mindset of some people is...alarming. I'm pretty timid with my posts in general, but now I feel even more reluctant.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Just back from the ER. Woke up last night with a leg cramp and erection. Ran into the wall in the dark and broke my nose!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I laughed so hard at the ending of this video, I almost cried. :haha


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Well, that was fun. An abortion thread and a "nice guy" vs fat chick thread.


Where???????? I'm glad I miss all this.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Where???????? I'm glad I miss all this.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/im-17-i-just-found-out-i-got-a-girl-232219/

I think they deleted the fat chick one.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Who's got my god damn CIGARETTE?!?


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

If I have another good dream about the life I always wanted and get stuck waking up to reality again im going to scream! It was been happening every night uhhhhhh!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate math. And homework, and teachers, and school and...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there any other single word that rivals "abortion" as far as the word's ability to incite all-out-war on the forum?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Is there any other single word that rivals "abortion" as far as the word's ability to incite all-out-war on the forum?


Gun? Virgin? Women? Religion?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Gun? Virgin? Women? Religion?


Hmm, I wonder if all five could be worked into a single topic...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Is there any other single word that rivals "abortion" as far as the word's ability to incite all-out-war on the forum?


:lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness...I have an invite finally with meetup with the SA group...too bad it's freakin in Katy...we'll see.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> I hate when people can't hear me and tell me to "talk louder". I have a naturally quiet voice and can not just "talk louder"; it's almost impossible for me to do so.


It's even more annoying when your talking loudly and your still "to quiet"

Seriously are you ****ing deaf mother ****er? :x


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I've watched sooooo many chick flicks the last few days. I keep having to check to make sure my penis is still there.


I had to do the same thing when I was watching videos on youtube and I looked at the statistics:
*Top demographics*

Female, 13-17 years


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think a guilty pleasure movie of mine is The Girl next door. 

Also so random...if anyone watches The Office Roy is hotter with his beard.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

All this bull**** about the illuminati. God, shut the **** up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ It's the Zionists that are the problem not the Illuminati, they do not exist.


I'm starving but I just don't feel like cooking any thing =/


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

20 Degrees out.... Maybe warm enough for my car to start today :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

45F 
Rain
Monday

The only good thing about the above is that it is 45F. :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monotony said:


> ^ It's the Zionists that are the problem not the Illuminati, they do not exist.


I don't get this - they are mutually exclusive. Zionists have nothing to do with the Illuminati.....far different.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't know you could do this on SAS


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I am really getting into classical music.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

You know very well, who you are
Dont let em hold you down
Reach for the stars


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

[frustrationaloutburst]

Aaargh. I hate you iTunes! I hate everything about you! Thou art the antichrist of the modern world!

[/frustrationaloutburst]


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

75-****ing-degrees out there. It ****ing feels like ****ing spring. Tomorrow though, the ****ing temperature is going to drop to like the ****ing teens again, and the ****ing climb back up to the ****ing 20's and 30s. Holee shiet mahn.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

What's with this "luxury safari camp" nonsense? If you want to go on a _real_ safari, go out in the wilderness with a plain, unfurnished tent and all the huge bugs around you. :twisted


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I just read about a huge nightclub fire in Brazil, and that "shawty fire burning on the dance floor" song came into my head. I couldn't help it.

Yup, i'm going to hell.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope I do good on my Physics test tomorrow. *crosses fingers*


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

McDonald's fries are the best


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today I find out if my racing team exists tomorrow.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I wish I could share this huckleberry/apple pie with the clerk at Whole Foods who was overly enthusiastic about it. You deserve it dude.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I just read about a huge nightclub fire in Brazil, and that "shawty fire burning on the dance floor" song came into my head. I couldn't help it.
> 
> Yup, i'm going to hell.


LMAO :haha



AussiePea said:


> Today I find out if my racing team exists tomorrow.


does it?
~~~~~

I'm thinking about going to this massage place after working my next 2 shifts but I don't know if I can withstand some random person mauling me with relaxing touch.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> LMAO :haha
> 
> does it?
> ~~~~~
> ...


Not sure, I will find out later today. I've also been considering a massage, but been putting it off for the same reasons..


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

In 10 years time we'll be living in the 20s :boogie


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Feeling weirdly good about my appearance, for the first time in years. Maybe it's because I'm tired...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate interns. And doctors, and lawyers, and cops...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Is this a real forum?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I love pudding.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Whoever invented the asterisk would probably be disgusted to see how it's used today. Shame on all of us.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

something is wrong with my keypad or track-pad. i think it's the keypad but i haven't isolated the problem yet. it's not my mouse (i thought it was on account of how many times i've dropped it already, but no). where i'm typing where i am randomly switches, the cursor jumps backwards - a few words, characters, or all the way to the beginning of the post. it's unpredictable. since it happens so suddenly i end up adding characters in the middle of words. the other thing that happens is my post becomes highlighted and then deleted (as i type my next character). my reaction is to vigorously hit undo. sometimes i do it too much and get lost for a moment.

it intensifies and wanes. i do not have the energy to investigate but it has been going on for around a week.

(in the course of this post it happened ~40 times).

this seemed like a mildly interesting thing to share (it's not really a random thought).


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> What's with this "luxury safari camp" nonsense? If you want to go on a _real_ safari, go out in the wilderness with a plain, unfurnished tent and all the huge bugs around you. :twisted


Says the girl that's never been camping... :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

gfsyetsiug[ij'knlhvusd7pih'kblhxues


Excuse me, I just had a stroke from social isolation.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> gfsyetsiug[ij'knlhvusd7pih'kblhxues
> 
> Excuse me, I just had a stroke from social isolation.


You're cracking me up all over this forum tonight.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Says the girl that's never been camping... :b


there will be no lounging on chaises for me. when i go camping, i want to ride a bear. YOLOOOOOOO


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

arnie is hairy like a bear


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> arnie is hairy like a bear


Lol, are you spying on me?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

omg, I'm revisiting past youth watching Odd Girl Out. Though I want to seriously punch one of those girls. Oh my god what a *****. Like my mom would say, she needs a good beating.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

arnie said:


> Lol, are you spying on me?


I still have that picture. I look at it when I need inspiration.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I still have that picture. I look at it when I need inspiration.


Who's weirder?

Me for making that picture or you for saving it? :b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> omg, I'm revisiting past youth watching Odd Girl Out. Though I want to seriously punch one of those girls. Oh my god what a *****. Like my mom would say, she needs a good beating.


I saw that movie. And had the book. And my mom took me to see the author when she spoke at the local high school.

Lesson learned: girls are insane.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I saw that movie. And had the book. And my mom took me to see the author when she spoke at the local high school.
> 
> Lesson learned: girls are insane.


I didn't know it was a book. I had the movie on DVD though, some friend and I used to watch it all the time. Ironically, a similar thing happened to me that year. I had to give the DVD away cause it got too painful to watch, having lived something similar.

Lesson was definitely learned.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I still have that picture. I look at it when I need inspiration.


Oh god. :haha

I wonder how many people have it.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

arnie said:


> Who's weirder?
> 
> Me for making that picture or you for saving it? :b


Let's just agree that it was a beautiful moment, and you were so grateful to share it with us.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Arnie has a penis pic?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Arnie has a penis pic?


lol. :b

Excited much?


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

It's three past two in the morning. I didn't get nearly enough sleep last night. Why the hell am I still up?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

If I see the words "nice guy" one more time on this forum, i'm going to jump off a cliff.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> If I see the words "nice guy" one more time on this forum, i'm going to jump off a cliff.


I will join.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> If I see the words "nice guy" one more time on this forum, i'm going to jump off a cliff.


Nice guy.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Nice guy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


>












arnie is Hilary


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If arnie did look like Hilary, I would be booking a flight to his town right now.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:shock


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ I'm very confused by ManofFewWords


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

he wants you in a wedding dress. in his bed. :eyes


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my god. I'll shut up now.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:troll


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry, but I don't think they make a wedding dress my size. :no


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

arnie said:


> Sorry, but I don't think they make a wedding dress my size. :no


You might be surprised. There are some big girls out there getting married.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh well, whatever, nevermind.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just came up with a great name for my vagina. Carrie. Because sometimes it gets covered in blood and goes crazy and wants to kill everybody.

Time to sit on that joke until it comes up somewhere.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^
Well you cant translate that into latin so it shall now be formally refered to as Humanum interface receptaculum.


I need food my ****ing body is being a ****ing dick and my eyes wont focus properly and my arms are slow and **** body keep up with my brain you scrub :wife


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> I just came up with a great name for my vagina. Carrie. Because sometimes it gets covered in blood and goes crazy and wants to kill everybody.
> 
> Time to sit on that joke until it comes up somewhere.


And that's why I read all your posts. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> I just came up with a great name for my vagina. Carrie. Because sometimes it gets covered in blood and goes crazy and wants to kill everybody.
> 
> Time to sit on that joke until it comes up somewhere.


Oh, man. That was a good one. :haha


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Gym Gym Gym!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Barette said:


> I just came up with a great name for my vagina. Carrie. Because sometimes it gets covered in blood and goes crazy and wants to kill everybody.
> 
> Time to sit on that joke until it comes up somewhere.


:yes opcorn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> I just came up with a great name for my vagina. Carrie. Because sometimes it gets covered in blood and goes crazy and wants to kill everybody.
> 
> Time to sit on that joke until it comes up somewhere.


:help


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Brasilia said:


>


:lol

The "_stick your finger into an electrical socket and see what happens_" hairdo. Oprah does it well!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> :lol The "_stick your finger into an electrical socket and see what happens_" hairdo. Oprah does it well!


I think she would suit 'The Thatcher' hairdo :yes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

the cheat said:


> :yes opcorn





Brasilia said:


> :help


You know, the movie Carrie, where she gets blood dumped on her and goes crazy and kills everyone.... Anyone?

Edit: I see Shelbster's got me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> You know, the movie Carrie, where she gets blood dumped on her and goes crazy and kills everyone.... Anyone?
> 
> Edit: I see Shelbster's got me.


T'was not a novel prior it's cinematic release? I've never read it though, ^ I think that's the only part of the film people remember.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> T'was not a novel prior it's cinematic release? I've never read it though, ^ I think that's the only part of the film people remember.


It twas a novel indeed, by Stephen King.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I have no idea where you can buy body paint. I need some. :um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

They played Madonna "Secret" in a eating place today. Hee.

Now they need to play "Justify my love". That would be awesome.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Barette said:


> You know, the movie Carrie, where she gets blood dumped on her and goes crazy and kills everyone.... Anyone?
> 
> Edit: I see Shelbster's got me.


I actually thought you meant Carrie from the TV show Homeland :lol but now that you mention that movie, it makes more sense. It was funny anyway. 

I just think it's a must to use the opcorn smiley when girls talk about their boobs/vagina's on here.  :duck


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I actually thought you meant Carrie from the TV show Homeland :lol but now that you mention that movie, it makes more sense. It was funny anyway.
> 
> I just think it's a must to use the opcorn smiley when girls talk about their boobs/vagina's on here.  :duck


:lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

When I go upstairs can Armie Hammer please be in my bed? _PLEASE?! _

I may need to watch all his movies so we have something to talk about when he finds me hiding in his closet.

(used that joke already on here, but IDC, I get a kick out of it).


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

nightrain said:


> I have no idea where you can buy body paint. I need some. :um


You haven't been around here in some time? Welcome back.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Coralmac stain bustin' Cracker box


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

In that grey-area when Breaking Bad just stopped for mid-season and The Walking Dead is a week away. Should I go outside? Nah.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That guy I went on a date with way back in October really was cheating on another girl. :no I just noticed last night that he has another FB account and literally, like two weeks after I met him, he put on his FB page that he loves his gf and hopes that he'll be with her forever. uke And I saw that he has a brother and a sister, so I decided to look at their pages because I was curious and I saw that his brother had a picture with him and his sister all together in the pic taken during Christmas. It's so weird to see a pic of him taken after all that stuff that happened.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Some of my friends have been so scandalous in the past! I love when they tell me this stuff. I feel like I missed out as a teen lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That guy I went on a date with way back in October really was cheating on another girl. :no I just noticed last night that he has another FB account and literally, like two weeks after I met him, he put on his FB page that he loves his gf and hopes that he'll be with her forever. uke And I saw that he has a brother and a sister, so I decided to look at their pages because I was curious and I saw that his brother had a picture with him and his sister all together in the pic taken during Christmas. It's so weird to see a pic of him taken after all that stuff that happened.


Psshhh...loser...well I'm guessing you don't talk to him now right?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Psshhh...loser...well I'm guessing you don't talk to him now right?


Haha, nope. I quit talking to him ever since early December. He left me at a gas station, too. .____. He's pyscho. What kind of person leaves someone at a gas station?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, nope. I quit talking to him ever since early December. He left me at a gas station, too. .____. He's pyscho. What kind of person leaves someone at a gas station?


Gas station? You mean he left you there and you had to call someone?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Gas station? You mean he left you there and you had to call someone?


Yea, it was the day before Thanksgiving when that happened. Thank goodness I had my cell phone, or else I'd be screwed. :blank He said he had an emergency. I'm sure he was lying.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> You haven't been around here in some time? Welcome back.


Thanks.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, it was the day before Thanksgiving when that happened. Thank goodness I had my cell phone, or else I'd be screwed. :blank He said he had an emergency. I'm sure he was lying.


Wow, just cause you have an emergency doesn't mean you leave someone at a gas station hah..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Thursday Thursday gotta get down


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Wow, just cause you have an emergency doesn't mean you leave someone at a gas station hah..


Yea, I guess that's not an excuse. I just think he was lying and he's just that much of a jerk to have the nerve to leave me there.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cant wait for tomorrow >.<


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't wait for the weekend really hehe.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Can't wait for the weekend really hehe.


Oh do tell . :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

meganmila said:


> Can't wait for the weekend really hehe.


This (see, could have avoided that with a like button!)


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

I need to get a life.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm an adrenaline junkie.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The real question is why _would_ a woodchuck chuck wood? Ungrateful little b-tards have no appreciation for resources?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

cmed said:


> The real question is why _would_ a woodchuck chuck wood? Ungrateful little b-tards have no appreciation for resources?


The same reason people chew gum?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> The same reason people chew gum?


...it freshens your breath? :con


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

cmed said:


> ...it freshens your breath? :con


beavers love the scent of tree, clearly >_>


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> beavers love the scent of tree, clearly >_>


So why would they chuck it?! :wtf


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

cmed said:


> So why would they chuck it?! :wtf


To permeate their body with the musk of pine....obviously. :yes


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> To permeate their body with the musk of pine....obviously. :yes


Well I suppose it's better than smelling like woodchuck (whatever they normally smell like)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Just heard about something called a "pox party"...that is just messed up! :no


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Time for a cigarette:cig


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so ****ing pissed at you. You're going to go to bed at 11 instead of 1 now just so you can get enough sleep. It's not like you go to school or have a job. I go to bed at 2 and get up at 6 twice a week for school and the other two days, I go to bed at 2 and get up at 8:30 a.m. I guess you're just using an excuse to talk to me less. I like talking to you until I go to bed but whatever. I guess I can never have a guy to talk to all day long every day. Why is that so hard to ask for?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That guy I went on a date with way back in October really was cheating on another girl. :no I just noticed last night that he has another FB account and literally, like two weeks after I met him, he put on his FB page that he loves his gf and hopes that he'll be with her forever. uke And I saw that he has a brother and a sister, so I decided to look at their pages because I was curious and I saw that his brother had a picture with him and his sister all together in the pic taken during Christmas. It's so weird to see a pic of him taken after all that stuff that happened.


The shirt guy? Oh sweetheart I'm sorry :rub I'm sure you'll find someone else.

But uh... I think I remember you saying about giving me the shirt if he didn't take so.... can I get the shirt?

lol I'm kidding of course


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The shirt guy? Oh sweetheart I'm sorry :rub I'm sure you'll find someone else.
> 
> But uh... I think I remember you saying about giving me the shirt if he didn't take so.... can I get the shirt?
> 
> lol I'm kidding of course


No, not him. :[ I'm just tired of getting hurt. It makes me want to throw stuff all across my room. It's stressful. I even hesitate about going out on dates. I don't think I can do this.

I wouldn't mind giving it away. xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think the only option I have is to be in an online relationship. That's what I'll do. That's better than nothing. .______.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Can someone come up with an interesting thread because I am bored?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

When giving my cat Temptations treats, I like to rub some of them on my palm so that after she eats them, she'll lick it. It feels incredibly funny, and cures depression...for a little while.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well this is scary, possibilities of losing my job as a result are increasing as well.....


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm really good at half-assing things and then justifying myself by aligning my philosophy as pardon.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

My muscle definition is pathetic.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate parent-teacher conferences.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

South Park makes me smile


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I saw a guy with the word "SWAGGER" written across the back of his jacket. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

cuppycake said:


> I saw a guy with the word "SWAGGER" written across the back of his jacket. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


The word "tool" comes to mind.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^LOL keep in mind this was in Japan, so.... hahaha


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

if europe uses euros shouldn't Africa use afros?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Boycott the rest of 2013. We will not allow time to happen to us. How is it already February, dear god.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

does low self worth = depression? Where does positive thinking and self worth come from? If it is supposed to come from self, then why is it that external validation in some form or another always drive it? Isnt "seeing", "believing"? And what about actions speaking louder than words?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well **** me I have no idea what the hell to do now :bash


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

jcmp7754 said:


> if europe uses euros shouldn't Africa use afros?


That made me giggle.  What about China? Shouldn't they use chinos? 

I finally got a B on something in my Physics class. \(^_^)/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> That made me giggle.  What about China? Shouldn't they use chinos?
> 
> I finally got a B on something in my Physics class. \(^_^)/


No china would trade in china


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> No china would trade in china


:b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

cuppycake said:


> I saw a guy with the word "SWAGGER" written across the back of his jacket. I'm not sure how I feel about that.


Swagger: to walk like you have a baseball bat up your ***


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

D-Day


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jcmp7754 said:


> if europe uses euros shouldn't Africa use afros?


They use Afghanis in Afghanistan.


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> Swagger: to walk like you have a baseball bat up your ***


Swag
Someone who acts gay:teeth


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

jcmp7754 said:


> Swag
> Someone who acts gay:teeth


I am gay.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't over-do it on the flaxseeds in the smoothie...


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> I am gay.


Lol...so am I. It was just a joke.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Swagger: to walk like you have a baseball bat up your ***


Thx I had a good first laugh of the day


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

jcmp7754 said:


> Lol...so am I. It was just a joke.


'tain't funny McGee!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Things always get back to state quo.


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> 'tain't funny McGee!


Ok.... well to me it was.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sometimes I think about updating my profile picture and then I think "What's that point?"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I got my lab report all typed up and three out of four word problems finished. I just need to do that one other problem, work on my Anatomy/Physiology exercise, and study for my test for Anatomy/Physiology and study that summary for Physics.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I want to start smoking. One step forward, ten steps back.


That is not a good idea.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oikos Greek Yogurt cups with real honey on the bottom=legalized crack, basically. Unbelievable.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how to change your Facebook settings so that anyone can send you messages? I changed it a long time ago so that only friends could send me messages, and now I can't change it back! HELP!!!!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> I want to start smoking. One step forward, ten steps back.


Why? Do you hate money? :b Don't be silly...what a gross, terrible habit.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Was nearly punched by a patient today lol. And GTA V delayed NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nevermind now it's back...strange.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

****.... I forgot how to check the voicemail on my cellphone. What's all this about my passcode and pound and ten-digit numbers?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Finally finished a crossword without hints, lol.

Olio FTW


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mmbop mmbop 

I'm eating too much candy and stuff right now. def gained some fat. 

I came into this thread with the intention of actually posting something, but I have just totally forgot what it was, so this will have to do. I feel like playing some online scrabble again.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

I lost my hairbrush, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry Internet ad people; the thought of dating mature women is abhorrent to me. I would much rather date an immature one.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ****.... I forgot how to check the voicemail on my cellphone. What's all this about my passcode and pound and ten-digit numbers?


I've been getting voicemails from random *** people it's starting to piss me off it doesn't stop bugging me about them until I listen to them :mum


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Thinking about her.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4,001st page, huh?

I managed to drive through the road crap this morning. 6F/-15c with a windchill of -8F/-22c? No problem!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

How do people on here manage to post so much? I see so many people who join and within a few months have thousands of posts. I look at so many threads lurking but can't be bothered to post anything (usually because it would be pointless). Maybe I'm just lacking posting energy or something, seriously could not be ****ed posting so often and repeating the same threads/posts.

I guess a lot of people burn out after a while, but still how do they do it? I would go crazy or should I say crazier trying to post so often.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Elad said:


> How do people on here manage to post so much? I see so many people who join and within a few months have thousands of posts.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/the-secretly-boost-your-posts-thread-47333/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/word-association-19687/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/ban-the-person-above-you-26116/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/rate-the-above-avatar-59278/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/names-alphabetically-7432/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/last-post-wins-thread-48195/
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-your-mood-as-a-smiley-19706/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God damn It I feel like a woman on their period today, minus the bleeding.

At least for now im just waiting for my nose to dump a few litters of blood in competition :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This strange thing keeps popping up on my computer about removing adware and I removed it but it won't stop popping up. :sus I even looked through my programs to see if it was on there and I couldn't find it. What the ****? :wtf It says it was successfully removed, so I'll just go by what it says.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

This is a great movie. I saw it the last time like 8 years ago and I like it so much better this time. The first time I just thought it was upsetting. Now it seems intense and passionate.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> This strange thing keeps popping up on my computer about removing adware and I removed it but it won't stop popping up. :sus I even looked through my programs to see if it was on there and I couldn't find it. What the ****? :wtf It says it was successfully removed, so I'll just go by what it says.


You know I have been getting a pop up that comes up sometimes in another tab. It says something about getting something for the computer...strange.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm eating so much orange produce today. Baby carrots, cantaloupe, oranges. Wish those green bell peppers in my fridge were orange too :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> You know I have been getting a pop up that comes up sometimes in another tab. It says something about getting something for the computer...strange.


Really? That's weird. I wonder why it does that. Well, if the computer says that it was removed, I'd just go by that because I restarted my computer I don't know how many times to remove it because it kept coming up but it must be fine if it says it was removed.

Screw society. Who says you have to go by society's standards to be happy. Social standards are lame and a waste of time. Why bother with that friggin' crap?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Not this .... again!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am due beer and travel money.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Monday is going to be..... awkward very very awkward :afr


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I just saw my first horror movie and now I'm scared. :afr
(I don't know if this is the right thread but I wanted to obtrusively express my scaredness. In that way.)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Really? That's weird. I wonder why it does that. Well, if the computer says that it was removed, I'd just go by that because I restarted my computer I don't know how many times to remove it because it kept coming up but it must be fine if it says it was removed.
> 
> Screw society. Who says you have to go by society's standards to be happy. Social standards are lame and a waste of time. Why bother with that friggin' crap?


It says it wants me to switch to another browser. Hmm.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> It says it wants me to switch to another browser. Hmm.


Is it running slow or something?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Is it running slow or something?


Well it can when I get on the computer after a whole night not on it. Like it has to wake up when you first use it after a few hours.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to stop letting hope cloud my judgement.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Well it can when I get on the computer after a whole night not on it. Like it has to wake up when you first use it after a few hours.


I guess I'm not the best for computer advice. I don't know jack **** about computers.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I guess I'm not the best for computer advice. I don't know jack **** about computers.


Well, it might be my computer or browser I dunno. It's just weird how all of a sudden it showed me that hah.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Well, it might be my computer or browser I dunno. It's just weird how all of a sudden it showed me that hah.


It could be the browser. Yea, I don't know. xD I don't think it's the computer itself that's having issues. I think it's usually the browser.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I thought the rule was last person to leave the house in the mornings has to do the dishes







I just spent half an hour washing a mountain of dishes that spilled over onto the counters. Blah a lot of them were mine, but still. I wanna complain somewhere.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When the mirror speaks, the reflection lies.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hot chocolate brought to bed is seldom left unspilled.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> I thought the rule was last person to leave the house in the mornings has to do the dishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need to wash the dishes right now... before my mom gets home. i haven't washed them all week. a lot of them aren't even mine because i reuse them.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Only you, can set you free.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank god for UPS. I just made a profile and u can schedule them to pick ur stuff up. I thought i was gonna have to call a cab, but i have stupid SA w/that. Whew.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, that was embarrassing. :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, that was embarrassing. :afr


Don't get me started on my day


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Don't get me started on my day


It was a careless mistake I made online. -____- Now, I'm all full of nerves. Yea, kind of pathetic I guess. xD


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's too bad I don't drink. To be in a drunken stupor, sounds awfully appealing right now.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a conversation with someone today about how things always manage to get much worse and guess what, they did.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> It was a careless mistake I made online. -____- Now, I'm all full of nerves. Yea, kind of pathetic I guess. xD


:blank ya mine... much much worse :afr

Monday is going to be awkward so very awkward :hide


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I really tried, but I guess that's just the way it is.

What bothers me though is that it's always this way.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :blank ya mine... much much worse :afr
> 
> Monday is going to be awkward so very awkward :hide


It was something awfully embarrassing that happened on FB. Yea, I'm embarrassed for awhile.

I feel for you bro. :[ :squeeze


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

My headphones are going out..that means I have to go buy another one ugh!

I'm so pissed right now. Now where am I gonna talk about sex? WHERE?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

It's always entertaining when people change their last name to their middle name on facebook so employers won't see all their drinking pictures. How about you don't put them up if you're underage, or just block everyone from seeing your photos? It doesn't make you look any cooler.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I love stuffed animals. Love them. I have no many, and I want more. I cant wait until my beanie baby gets here!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^ i love stuffed animals too ^__^

i've eaten ice cream for the last three days D: i should tone it down lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It was so cold in the morning yesterday. I put a small amount of gel in my hair, expecting it to start drooping halfway through the day, but when I was waiting at the bus stop it pretty much just froze. It stayed harder than it had ever been all day long, and even after 12+ hours of sleep!

I slept all night and day yesterday. I thought I was pass that, but it turns out I wasn't. I'm just too lazy.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I need a notepad and a new pack of pens so badly. I've been using envelopes from mail and the back of assignments for my daily/weekly planner







Needing a pen and not being able to find one stresses me out a whole lot more than it should.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Civilization V is so addicting. I have spent most of my past three days just playing it.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

My brother begged me to play a video game with him yesterday, I kept saying no then finally gave in...now I'm on amazon looking for my own ps3 controller.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Sometimes not saying anything says it all.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This tag sale Facebook group for my hometown is the best. My parents just got 2 leather chairs in awesome condition for $600 that retail for $3,338 from a family that's moving.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> It's always entertaining when people change their last name to their middle name on facebook so employers won't see all their drinking pictures. How about you don't put them up if you're underage, or just block everyone from seeing your photos? It doesn't make you look any cooler.


I agree. :| Doesn't make sense.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dita said:


> Today my clumsiness evolved to a new level....Somehow I managed to make a little cut to my neck's skin with a fork.


Speaking of clumsiness, stuff has been slipping out of my hands a lot lately. For like the past two months now, I've been dropping things on the floor, especially in the bathroom. I dropped a roll of toilet paper in the toilet a week ago. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I agree. :| Doesn't make sense.


People are stupid see it makes perfect sense.

God damn I hate humans why cant aliens come and abduct me!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> People are stupid see it makes perfect sense.
> 
> God damn I hate humans why cant aliens come and abduct me!


Well, I guess it does make sense then.  Good point.

Haha, that would be wicked cool. Wait, maybe we're actually the aliens? If you think about it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I need to relax :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm ready to eat my chicken pot pie. I just put it in the oven and it has like 45 minutes to go.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

How does one relax?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I finished cleaning my room. So now how do I do the same with my mind.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"if you were selling sauteed racoons ******* on a stick, Americans would buy them and eat them"


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Tonight's play ladies and gentlemen, involves a socially anxious 18-year-old, who's colossal and unparalleled frustration leads him to commit the most bloodiest of crimes: murder of the first degree, against his essay he has not yet finished. 
Starring Brasilia as the protagonist and William Shatner as the victim.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder if I should just gorge on food and make myself ugly and fat, so only guys that like girls for who they really are will want to talk to me and not guys who only want sex.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should of ordered more brownies with my pizza instead of a giant bag of nachos =/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I had the best dreams last night: a naughty lucid dream, and a futuristic dream in which I was randomly selected to go into space. We came back to Earth off the coast of South America, and it was like a free holiday.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Becca333


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I might watch Freaks and Geeks on Netflix.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ex GF calls me today and says she is 3 weeks late on her period and is cramping.... test says negative but she asked me if I am ready to be a dad......... IM A SO SCRUWED


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

WD3 said:


> Ex GF calls me today and says she is 3 weeks late on her period and is cramping.... test says negative but she asked me if I am ready to be a dad......... IM A SO SCRUWED


How long has she been your ex for?


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


> How long has she been your ex for?


Since December 26th


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

WD3 said:


> Since December 26th


Probably not yours get a DNA test before your forced into paying child support.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I love it when someone posts a thread about friends and a random poster posts "What friends?" out of nowhere xD. Happens like all the time. *High five to those people* lmao.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

It's Christmas at mbv's last.fm page. Saturday was great.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Omg, the most recent episode of Girls was sooo good. I dunno why it was. It was dramatic and with good acting I thought. And maybe less Hannah that is why..which she is ok sometimes lol. But I really want Elijah back ( just cause I love that actor)


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I am happy atm, and happy people make cookie dough truffles at 8pm. Yes.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ROBBER: Everyone freeze! This is a robbery!
BARTENDER: Well, if you don't like the prices here, you can always go to a different bar.
---------

"AHHHH, stop, don't throw me! I can't swim! I can't swim! AHHHHHHHH-- owch"
"Boss, why did you just throw my son _outside_ the pool?!"
"Well, he just said he can't swim."
-----------------

BIBI: Stop, stop everyone! The most important thing about soccer is that everyone has fun.
EVERYONE: Uggghhhhhh.
LUDOVICO: Bibi, if the whole point of soccer was for everyone to have fun, then Barcelona wouldn't have hired Mecci, they would have hired a clown.
LUDOVICOQUITO: Ugh, Bibi, why aren't you a normal girl?

Ah, what a great show.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just realized I dropped out of school, have no job, no plans, and no motivation.

Time to get impregnated by a celeb and insure myself 18 years of money. Either that or a giant settlement to stay quiet.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Barette said:


> I just realized I dropped out of school, have no job, no plans, and no motivation.
> 
> Time to get impregnated by a celeb and insure myself 18 years of money. Either that or a giant settlement to stay quiet.


That's my plan. Just gotta wait for the right moment when Oprah is alone and vulnerable. Give her some wine and some sweet talk...anddd jackpot. :yes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

the cheat said:


> That's my plan. Just gotta wait for the right moment when Oprah is alone and vulnerable. Give her some wine and some sweet talk...anddd jackpot. :yes


Eh, as a man you'll have better luck suing for getting herpes or something. Tip from me to you, Robin Williams has herpes. Or you can give a massage to John Travolta and claim an unwanted reach around.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've decided the lucky dad is gonna be Bill Murray. Bill F*ckin' Murray.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I've decided the lucky dad is gonna be Bill Murray. Bill F*ckin' Murray.


Why not go after a rich banker and get dump truck loads of money, better yet go after multiple ones of wall street and claim rape and get all their money. Hey if they run out they can just get the government to give them more money that they loaned to the government in the first place.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Either last summer, or the summer before that, I remember being at work.. There was a sports memorabilia display and on one wall there was a giant poster of Trevor Linden. A little boy, probably like seven at most, was jumping up and down, pointing at it and saying "It's Trevor Linden!" with so much excitement. I couldn't help but think that kid wasn't even in grade school when Linden retired. I like that boy's parents :lol Why is this stuck in my brain?? I hang onto the most odd, random moments.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I hear Clint Howard is single...

-----------------------------------

wat day is it?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Why not go after a rich banker and get dump truck loads of money, better yet go after multiple ones of wall street and claim rape and get all their money. Hey if they run out they can just get the government to give them more money that they loaned to the government in the first place.


I'm gonna write that down. My other option is to be a mistress of some rich guy and ride that train for a while. Maybe become a Weistein girl. Options are really pretty wide, since they all end in pregnancy and a large settlement.

My mother will be so proud.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Brasilia said:


> I hear Clint Howard is single...


What would Hillary say?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> What would Hillary say?


You tell me...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

*gasp* OH MY GOD. OH MY GOD. OH MY GOD.

Fatal Attraction is on Instant Netflix. ***** YES.*










My life -------> complete.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's always a good sign of mental stability when a woman adores Fatal Attraction.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> *gasp* OH MY GOD. OH MY GOD. OH MY GOD.
> 
> Fatal Attraction is on Instant Netflix. ***** YES.*
> 
> ...


I actually love that line


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Me too, it's my dream to say it to a man. I'm just waiting for the opportunity. 

I'm a bunny boiler at heart.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes in future I will say that tooo.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I'm just going to go lock myself in a bunker


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the winter blues and I have it bad. 

Maybe it's SAD. :stu


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I have the winter blues and I have it bad.
> 
> Maybe it's SAD. :stu


same here. Winter needs to **** off already.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post #*86,666 :banana :evil :banana :lol*

I just noticed that the devil banana is not in sync with the normal ones....figures :roll


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I enjoy the fact that my headphones came with a 10 foot long cable because I just walked in my bathroom that's next to my room and peed while Great Gig in the Sky was still playing. My life will never be the same. I don't even care.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Twelve Keyz said:


> same here. Winter needs to **** off already.


Thirded, I wish it was above 20 degrees F for the rest of the year, even though to other it's cold as hell. 20 is fine by me.

On another note, ask and ye shall receive? I just found out there's a slow release calcium pill whoo!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just started talking to this guy and he wants me to fly to Arizona to see him and have sex. I'm starting to think it would be better to just hook up with a guy instead of being in a real relationship. I don't know what I'm getting myself into. I've never scheduled a flight or flown on a plane. :afr I'm always hesitating about seeing guys and he keeps asking me if I'm going to run off like I do with the other guys. I'm so hesitant. He said I could take a morning pill. I don't want to risk getting pregnant. What to do what to do. I'm mostly deciding not to do it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^Well the worst that could happen is that he kidnaps you and keeps you locked up for the rest of your life or kills you... :um :tiptoe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> same here. Winter needs to **** off already.


I'm still waiting for winter the summer needs to **** off already


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I just started talking to this guy and he wants me to fly to Arizona to see him and have sex. I'm starting to think it would be better to just hook up with a guy instead of being in a real relationship. I don't know what I'm getting myself into. I've never scheduled a flight or flown on a plane. :afr I'm always hesitating about seeing guys and he keeps asking me if I'm going to run off like I do with the other guys. I'm so hesitant. He said I could take a morning pill. I don't want to risk getting pregnant. What to do what to do. I'm mostly deciding not to do it.


Why don't you just meet a guy around your area? Why in Arizona? You're not on any birth control?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Why don't you just meet a guy around your area? Why in Arizona? You're not on any birth control?


Well, he said he was coming down here in August anyways. No, I'm not. I don't even know anything about birth control. :blank


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, he said he was coming down here in August anyways. No, I'm not. I don't even know anything about birth control. :blank


Oh honey Pm me hehe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why do I feel like the guy when it comes to dating? :| I feel like I try my best, yet I still haven't found a guy for me and it's been four months now that I've been doing this.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I just started talking to this guy and he wants me to fly to Arizona to see him and have sex. I'm starting to think it would be better to just hook up with a guy instead of being in a real relationship. I don't know what I'm getting myself into. I've never scheduled a flight or flown on a plane. :afr I'm always hesitating about seeing guys and he keeps asking me if I'm going to run off like I do with the other guys. I'm so hesitant. He said I could take a morning pill. I don't want to risk getting pregnant. What to do what to do. I'm mostly deciding not to do it.


Aw put you're still so young, how can you be giving up on a real relationship? You're not 4 years older than me but I still have hope. In fact, I have so much hope, I can give you some hope. And everyone else. Hope for everyone! You get some hope, and you get some hope!

Besides, you really gonna fly all the way to Arizona to have sex? I'm sure you could find lots of guys near you willing to get you pregnant--- well, not _willing_ but you know, have sex with you. But jokes aside, I wouldn't do it, I'd just keep looking for a relashionship. Provided I could, I would date you lickety-split 

--------------
Holy crap, you want to hear something creepy? You know that famous Bigfoot footage where they see a female Bigfoot and it walks across the forest and turns to look at the camera and then leaves? Well after the guys calmed their horses down, (one of them was so spooked it fell down sideways and onto a rider's leg) they followed the tracks and saw that it went uphill and sat for a while, watching the men. :afr Can you imagine something like that just watching you from afar, ready to grab you and steal your sandwiches? I can, and it would freak me out. I always get this way reading cryptozoology books, but I keep coming back for more. I remember this one time in fifth grade....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Aw put you're still so young, how can you be giving up on a real relationship? You're not 4 years older than me but I still have hope. In fact, I have so much hope, I can give you some hope. And everyone else. Hope for everyone! You get some hope, and you get some hope!
> 
> Besides, you really gonna fly all the way to Arizona to have sex? I'm sure you could find lots of guys near you willing to get you pregnant--- well, not _willing_ but you know, have sex with you. But jokes aside, I wouldn't do it, I'd just keep looking for a relashionship. Provided I could, I would date you lickety-split
> 
> ...


Yea, I know. I've just been more depressed than usual lately with this dating stuff I guess. :/

And that is creepy indeed. :afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got that Anatomy/Physiology exercise finished. I just need to study for my Anatomy/Physiology test. :yay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Why do I feel like the guy when it comes to dating? :| I feel like I try my best, yet I still haven't found a guy for me and it's been four months now that I've been doing this.


4 Months? Wait until the 4 year mark to feel frustrated.

God damn ****ing interruptions every single time! *fist shake*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why does everyone call everyone "idiots" or "trolls" or similar "names"? Why can't people disagree respectively? Why am I wearing a Captain America shirt?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> 4 Months? Wait until the 4 year mark to feel frustrated.
> 
> God damn ****ing interruptions every single time! *fist shake*


I'm depressed about it because most girls don't do anything to get into a relationship. Me? I try my best to do things that guys want. They ask me for pictures and other stuff and I send them. Then, when they ask for sex and I put it off, they want to get mad at me. :[


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Just finished putting my new bookcase together. I only had to dismantle and reassemble it once due to stupidity. Not bad.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> Just finished putting my new bookcase together. I only had to dismantle and reassemble it once due to stupidity. Not bad.


I just leave it incorrect and unsafe.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> I just leave it incorrect and unsafe.


It still is incorrect and unsafe because I can't hammer nails straight and I broke it a little bit during the dismantling. But at least the holes for placing the shelves are now on the inside and not the outside of the bookcase. That helps when you want to insert shelves.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> It still is incorrect and unsafe because I can't hammer nails straight. But at least the holes for placing the shelves are now on the inside and not the outside of the bookcase. That helps when you want to insert shelves.


Well, if it's tall enough, you could stand in it, and pretend it's your coffin. That's what I do with one of my mistakenly assembled bookcases. I even took an old backing to one and attempted to make the coffin door. I failed.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Raonic!! I need a poster of this man. I need a lot of posters actually. Sedin twins, Ashleigh McIver, and Alexandre Bilodeau too :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Farming farming farming you can drop already you stupid gibbering gem


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, looks like I really should be in an online relationship. I think that would be much better.  Or, I'll just wish for a boyfriend on my birthday.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, looks like I really should be in an online relationship. I think that would be much better.  Or, I'll just wish for a boyfriend on my birthday.


That doesn't work I tried it already


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay Im getting really mad at Amazon right now. Every ad is showing me that awesome ring I put on my wish list. Argh.. I see what youre doing.. and it wont work! Must.. wait..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I double dare you.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> That doesn't work I tried it already


So, I've heard. Hmmm, I was thinking about deleting my OkCupid account. It'll make things much easier. So, it's back to square one again.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I am in no position to give advice. I can't even get my own **** straight.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've realized that Charlie Brown is the cartoon version of me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Gem Activated


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> So, I've heard. Hmmm, I was thinking about deleting my OkCupid account. It'll make things much easier. So, it's back to square one again.


You've got my number right ? :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tannasg said:


> You've got my number right ? :b


lol xD No, I don't.

I can't believe I made another terrible mistake online. I did not mean to send that message to you. D:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> lol xD No, I don't.
> 
> _*I can't believe I made another terrible mistake online. I did not mean to send that message to you. D:*_


:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus


Those were two separate posts. :b


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

still quietly sobbing over beyonce


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Guess who ate an entire container of guacamole after eating an entire container of Whoppers. 

I AM A MONSTER.

Edit: Now I shall go eat the mini cheesecake I bought myself. I can't even remember how much other stuff I've eaten today. A lot? Yeah, I'll go with a lot.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> still quietly sobbing over beyonce


so fierce :eek


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Seriously, how many women are a size 8 shoe? That's huge!!!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

With his little flip hairdo, Jon LaJoie looks like an even gayer version of Josh Groban.

With that said, show me your genitals. GENITALIA. 

Also: Thank god for diarrhea, nature's natural weight gain blocker.

Today's TMI random thought was brought to you by excessive coffee use and a terrible diet.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Seriously, how many women are a size 8 shoe? That's huge!!!


Is 8 really considered huge? I wish I was as dainty as an 8.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> so fierce :eek


I cried. Her magnificient hairflips.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love being disagreeable. 


I hate Beyonce.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> I love being disagreeable.
> 
> I hate Beyonce.


:blank To the timeout corner young lady. Your blasphemy will not go unpunished.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> Is 8 really considered huge? I wish I was as dainty as an 8.


For my height it is! I'm around 5'3" and a size 6.5, and it seems like most women who are 5' are even a size 8. The average women's shoe size is actually an 8, but then again the average women's height is 5'5".

I just wish I could find more shoes in my size lol. All the cute ones are in bigger sizes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Barette said:


> I love being disagreeable.
> 
> I hate Beyonce.


Me too!! I'm a hater, though.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Me too!! I'm a hater, though.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

She's such an egomaniac with marginal talent and has spastic tremors that she passes off as dancing.










THERE I SAID IT.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> For my height it is! I'm around 5'3" and a size 6.5, and it seems like most women who are 5' are even a size 8. The average women's shoe size is actually an 8, but then again the average women's height is 5'5".
> 
> I just wish I could find more shoes in my size lol. All the cute ones are in bigger sizes


I thought the average height was 5'4"


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I thought the average height was 5'4"


It's something like 5'4 1/2"...I rounded up lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Me too!! I'm a hater, though.


We shall unite and educate the masses of the underwhelming mediocrity that is, Beyonce.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> It's something like 5'4 1/2"...I rounded up lol


Man..women are getting taller by the decade.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> For my height it is! I'm around 5'3" and a size 6.5, and it seems like most women who are 5' are even a size 8. The average women's shoe size is actually an 8, but then again the average women's height is 5'5".
> 
> I just wish I could find more shoes in my size lol. All the cute ones are in bigger sizes


I have the opposite issue, I'm an 11 so there's nothing cute in my size, only ugly butch things. Like anyone over size 10 only wants to wear clogs, slippers, and birkenstocks.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> We shall unite and educate the masses of the underwhelming mediocrity that is, Beyonce.












Obama has nothing to do with this but who can resist that face?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> I have the opposite issue, I'm an 11 so there's nothing cute in my size, only ugly butch things. Like anyone over size 10 only wants to wear clogs, slippers, and birkenstocks.


You may be a size 10 in shoes, but your pretty cute.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> I have the opposite issue, I'm an 11 so there's nothing cute in my size, only ugly butch things. Like anyone over size 10 only wants to wear clogs, slippers, and birkenstocks.


Really? That sucks  But I go to DSW all the time and EVERYTHING cute seems to be in sizes 9, 10, and 11! The only stuff in my size is old lady shoes because apparently all old ladies have small feet lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Man..women are getting taller by the decade.


I know, it's going up so fast it seems. I'm 5'3 1/2" but it seems like most women I know are 5'6" and above. I'm not that much shorter than average but I feel like a midget. :blank


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I know, it's going up so fast it seems. I'm 5'3 1/2" but it seems like most women I know are 5'6" and above. I'm not that much shorter than average but I feel like a midget. :blank


I dunno know my exact height as of recent....but about 5 years ago I was 5'2" I'm guessing now I'm around 5'3" 5'4" Oh there is plenty of midgets around here lol....There's a lot of short girls. IMO I like short petite girls soo maybe cause I am one who knows.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This whole batch of washing STINKS. Going to have to re-wash. Blarghhhh


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had a HUGE burst of confidence and happiness today. This is so unusual. I like it though.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

NOOO Internet ad people; I do not want to date a "mature" woman who has a tattoo on her breast and looks like she is 22...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I feel so weird right now. Like this










I've realized there is a Jennifer Lawrence gif for everything I ever feel, ever. Like, can she and I be BFFs already? Please?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:lol You really should.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So boring.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Seriously, how many women are a size 8 shoe? That's huge!!!


Meh, my mom is a size 10.5

It's not a huge size until you can't find it easily in the stores. :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I thought the average height was 5'4"


For white american women it's 5'5


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ I guess I'm not average...oh well lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What's with the Superbowl power outage?

Considering the amount of money spent, couldn't these guys have invested in some backup generators?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Does Justin Bieber actually get any tail for being Justin Bieber? Like his entire fanbase would be considered statuatory rape.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally hit the 50 post/day limit.

I have no life.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Does Justin Bieber actually get any tail for being Justin Bieber? Like his entire fanbase would be considered statuatory rape.


He tapped Selena Gomez and she's 2 years older. Guess she was statutorily raping him for a while there


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

i turned 25 today (well yesterday) and i am hammered drunk, and tbh i don't give a rats arse.

I started off drinking prosecco at 2pm yesterday, followed by 7 pints of coors light (cos i'm a classy *****), and then onto rum/ and about 5 cocktails, and Irish cider i didnt stop drinking until now. 

I ****ing love being drunk, i am function really well as a drunk, i got into sooo many debates over the course of the evening, but i am well able to give as good as i get, even with a gammy ankle. I might be still off work wearing a aircast, but boy do i still got it. I can drink all my mates under a table and still stand up and eat a chinese and a mcdonalds without a bother. ****ing ace.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I've had a HUGE burst of confidence and happiness today.  This is so unusual. I like it though.


Yeah...note to self: don't let this happen again. Please.

learn to shut the **** up...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate the word "cuss" more than any swear word I can think of. I actually find that word aesthetically offensive. I'm not sure if there's a word that I dislike more than that one.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate when people cuss me out


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Barette said:


> Does Justin Bieber actually get any tail for being Justin Bieber? Like his entire fanbase would be considered statuatory rape.


Only his boyfriend knows for sure.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Reading about different types of therapy . . . SO MANY ACRONYMS.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Today everyone was celebrating the results of the super bowl. I was celebrating the fact that is was now over! :yay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Today everyone was celebrating the results of the super bowl. I was celebrating the fact that is was now over! :yay


Obviously you have good tastes.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Just had 2 random people to stop and tell me that my 9am class was cancelled while heading that way. Im surprised tbat people in that class know that I even exist. I think they only know me because I always bust in the class like 5-10 minites late everyday hahaha. I cant make 9am classes to save my life..especially since I have no car + live off campus. 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^^Awesome!! 

..I ate too many carrots.. :I


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope that my tendency to screw up things, fails today...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

And this is why you check ALL CORRESPONDENCE before heading out the door in the morning. Last minute emails from both instructors half hour apart to tell us they're sick and classes cancelled :boogie Then texts for an impromptu group meeting in place of them :blank

Edit: Flurry of texts later- one group member sick, another can't make it, meeting cancelled. Hah. Well I'm already dressed and have my hair done. Might as well go shopping -.-

Edit: Annnd now I'm glad I answered the phone. My grandmother is going to the hospital. What a start to the week. Please be okay grandma.

Also, do what the people-who-know-what-they're-saying/doing tell you to do.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Umm somebody got rid of that youtube video in the cutest guy thread. That was the tamest video....makes sense mods. :roll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hm. School WiFi is available again :sus


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

cuppycake said:


> ^^Awesome!!
> 
> ..I ate too many carrots.. :I


Thanks lol. Guess it shows that some people do recognize me here and there on this campus lol.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been wondering for a long time how many different types of tea my roommate and I have in our collection, so I finally decided to do an actual count. The answer is: 74. :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sit next to friend in class... Teacher talks the entire 75 god damn minutes and doesn't shut the **** up so that I can talk to her.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> I've been wondering for a long time how many different types of tea my roommate and I have in our collection, so I finally decided to do an actual count. The answer is: 74. :lol


Tea is awesome I'm tempted to steal my brothers car and come steal all of your tea :teeth


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

How can you possibly sleep when you have so much fun.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The top hat needs to be back in style.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am just as tired as a person who actually watched the Super Bowl! :eyes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been farting a lot since yesterday.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

If only I could learn the Ray Lewis dance. How do you do it, Ray?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's raining!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dang - too much caffeine. I could not take a nap. I coudl relax a bit and listen to an anxiety tape, but I didn't get to sleep at all. :um Fifth Dimension :lol.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I miss my family and my love


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> I hope that my tendency to screw up things, fails today...


Aaaand i blew it. Per usual... >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I blew the chance to get a girl's email so it's not like your the only one who screwed up today 
>.<


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to get sick enough to miss school by next week. I _have_ to get sick for reals because either I'm really bad at acting I'm sick, or my mom's really good at calling my bull****, so pretending is out of question.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I need someone to talk to about any and everything. And we should be able to talk consistently without any down time or awkwardness. 

God damn it I miss my ex...
I need a new friend.
Sex rocks. I miss sex. That was fun.

I need a new friend to talk to about something other than sex. I mean, we can discuss it but let's not get tied into it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I need to get sick enough to miss school by next week. I _have_ to get sick for reals because either I'm really bad at acting I'm sick, or my mom's really good at calling my bull****, so pretending is out of question.


I've always had terrible luck with that I've been throwing up sick like.... once in my entire life besides small pox. Besides that the most I get is headaches, runny noses and sneezing. It ****ing blows..

Everyone else: omg im dying from the flue *pukes and passes out*

Me *sneeze* What the **** are all of you *****ing about :x


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

The wooden stick in a Häagen-dazs is a terrible idea because in the end all you taste is wood ruining the ice cream goodness. uke


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it possible to have an orgasm in your mouth? Because I think I just got one while eating these coffee-flavored shortbread cookies.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im weird. I even look weird.. my face isnt symmetrical. One side is lower than the other Im pretty sure. Looks like half my face has melted.. and the other half is just there.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Is it possible to have an orgasm in your mouth?


That's what he said. 

:b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

arnie said:


> That's what he said. :yes


:haha:nw


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

There's always something that interrupts :x

I'm bored I think ill go to sleep :sigh


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> That's what he said.
> 
> :b


:haha


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You can't possibly think I would have just thrown those skills away do you ,just cause you know, didn't work out.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

How can I become a morning person?


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

80% off formal and party dresses?!? Time to shave my legs...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Yes, it did for me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

4 Million Dollars for 30 seconds of advertising during the Superbowl, that is enough to run this damn race team for two years. *calls these companies for donations*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

February :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> 4 Million Dollars for 30 seconds of advertising during the Superbowl, that is enough to run this damn race team for two years. *calls these companies for donations*


4 million dollars per ad and they couldn't find enough money for a backup generator. :no


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

So like.... can you say the gay f word on TV? I thought you couldn't say that word unless you were talking about cigarettes, but I just heard it twice on TV. It's not like it was a cable show, it used to be on CBS or ABC or something, and in 2006. I don't think you could have said dick back then (referring to something other than the name Dick) but you can nowadays. So how about ***?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> So like.... can you say the gay f word on TV? I thought you couldn't say that word unless you were talking about cigarettes, but I just heard it twice on TV. It's not like it was a cable show, it used to be on CBS or ABC or something, and in 2006. I don't think you could have said dick back then (referring to something other than the name Dick) but you can nowadays. So how about ***?


No, people can say it on tv. I've heard it on the radio before in some Green Day songs and I see it on South Park all the time. Personally, I don't understand why it is allowed because it can be offensive to gay people, and other words like swear words are allowed?. I know what you mean. I never have or will use the gay f word. But anyways, here is an example of it on tv (South Park).


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Retainers are the most uncomfortable things in the history of man kind.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Stupid inner turmoil...

Holy **** .. White Russians are strong.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

When I buy a house, I'm making a garbage chute and mechanical bin-to-curb-and-back device. Taking garbage out manually sucks.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wtf is wrong with me lately?! Got into a fight with my room-mate, and knocked him out with a punch that was too hard. I was so terrified i had killed him...

85 days to go.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tuesday night! Tim Olyphant night! Justified! Woooo...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish I didn't crave human contact.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i just thought of something: wouldn't it be so weird if someone got you a knife for your birthday, all wrapped up and said here you go, here's your knife, do what you have to do.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so upset. I made a 20 on my lab report all because this guy that's one of my partners in there said that he wanted to compare his results to mine. So, he gave me his e-mail and I sent the document to him. I should have known better. That ******* cheated off of me. I'm so stupid and gullible. I felt like punching him in class. I had an urge to. I saw him in class looking at me with this face at one point. Why would he cheat off of me? I'm so ****ing tired of people using me and being mean to me. The first guy I dated asked me what kind of music I listen to. Then he asked me if I listen to country music. He was being a rude *** ***** and stereotyping me. And now, this other guy is forcing me to have sex with him without protection. What's going to happen next? Am I going to get raped and killed?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> i just thought of something: wouldn't it be so weird if someone got you a knife for your birthday, all wrapped up and said here you go, here's your knife, do what you have to do.


A knife really I cant kill 7 billion people with a bloody knife you moron.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so upset. I made a 20 on my lab report all because this guy that's one of my partners in there said that he wanted to compare his results to mine. So, he gave me his e-mail and I sent the document to him. I should have known better. That ******* cheated off of me. I'm so stupid and gullible. I felt like punching him in class. I had an urge to. I saw him in class looking at me with this face at one point. Why would he cheat off of me? I'm so ****ing tired of people using me and being mean to me. The first guy I dated asked me what kind of music I listen to. Then he asked me if I listen to country music. He was being a rude *** ***** and stereotyping me. And now, this other guy is forcing me to have sex with him without protection. What's going to happen next? Am I going to get raped and killed?


Next time someone asks to see your answers if they aren't your friend tell them to **** off right to their face works for me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Next time someone asks to see your answers if they aren't your friend tell them to **** off right to their face works for me.


I'm so stupid. All I had to do was tell him that I wasn't finished with it. I hate being nice to people. All people ever do is use me. I'm tired of stupid *** mother****ing people manipulating me. People suck. I almost cried a little in class but I was trying my best to hold it in. .____.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so stupid. All I had to do was tell him that I wasn't finished with it. I hate being nice to people. All people ever do is use me. I'm tired of stupid *** mother****ing people manipulating me. People suck. I almost cried a little in class but I was trying my best to hold it in. .____.


Ja this is why I'm not nice to people unless I consider them a friend humans are manipulative ******s.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Ja this is why I'm not nice to people unless I consider them a friend humans are manipulative ******s.


Yep, exactly. There's no reason to be nice to anyone.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> A knife really I cant kill 7 billion people with a bloody knife you moron.


you need to kill 7 billion? but there's only 1,344,130,000 billion people in china?

ooooooooooooooh, no i "like" chinese peoples


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> i just thought of something: wouldn't it be so weird if someone got you a knife for your birthday, all wrapped up and said here you go, here's your knife, do what you have to do.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Eeek it's going to be 37 degrees today. Just when I thought the summer heat was over..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to start being a ***** to people now. It's gotten to the point where I can't take any more **** from people. That's a good way to let my anger out at my hatred for people.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm going to start being a ***** to people now. It's gotten to the point where I can't take any more **** from people. That's a good way to let my anger out at my hatred for people.


 I hope not to me lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Would anyone from Sweden kindly send me a can of Surströmming to eat?I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

chocolate pudding! :banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I hope not to me lol


Oh no. Haha, I didn't mean anyone on here. xD


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@Vuldoc, a personal report from my friend says, please don't eat it. It smells like poop.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


"go ahead try it on" HA :yes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


> @Vuldoc, a personal report from my friend says, please don't eat it. It smells like poop.


That's the point. I'm working up an appetite after watching some "surstromming challenge" videos

PS don't look them up if you have a weak stomach


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm ready for my test tomorrow.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

That chick at the gym working out beside me on that cardio machine probably smelled the extra garlic I had last night in conjunction with the diet I'm on.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

If my dentist didn't want me to lick his fingers he shouldn't wear mint flavored gloves.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It would be a lot easier if I knew my family could just let me go.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, I'm getting confused with why I got a 20 on my lab report. My instructor put at the end of my lab report, "Until this point, your lab report is identical to [insert name]." He makes it sound like I cheated off of his lab report! >:[ This isn't fair. I don't even see how it's cheating anyways. It's just damn calculations. They're supposed to be the same. I'm so confused now.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Okay, I'm getting confused with why I got a 20 on my lab report. My instructor put at the end of my lab report, "Until this point, your lab report is identical to [insert name]." He makes it sound like I cheated off of his lab report! >:[ This isn't fair. I don't even see how it's cheating anyways. It's just damn calculations. They're supposed to be the same. I'm so confused now.


that sounds like a *****, and so does the other guy, but you should fight for your grade if you think you're in the right, i know how pathetic they can be over "copying" and "plagiarism", but you yourself didn't do the cheating, so you've got a strong case.

at least we are united in that we both have crap on our plates right now! :high5 
all the worry you have right now, let it go, it'll sort itself out one way or the other.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

why do i even post on this forum if i delete half of what i write because it's ****ing stupid?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This female friend I have been getting to know online is SO outgoing it's painful (I'm talking loves karaoke in packed bars outgoing/confident) and the small amount I have opened up about anxiety she seems to struggle to understand. She has invited me to hang out this weekend but holy **** I am nervous about it and knowing her from our convos, she will want to go club to club until dawn. I suppose if there was ever a time to challenge myself and see how far I have come, this is it!


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it possible for a girl to have her last period on December 8th, still has not had one, and not be pregnant?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> that sounds like a *****, and so does the other guy, but you should fight for your grade if you think you're in the right, i know how pathetic they can be over "copying" and "plagiarism", but you yourself didn't do the cheating, so you've got a strong case.
> 
> at least we are united in that we both have crap on our plates right now! :high5
> all the worry you have right now, let it go, it'll sort itself out one way or the other.


I know man. :[ Eh, I doubt that instructor will give me a higher grade. I'm scared he'll yell at me and I don't want to get that guy involved with it before I make him angry at me the whole semester. Ah, thanks for the support. :3 I do feel better I guess. I mean, I still have a lot of grades to get anyways. I made a 60 on my first lab report but that was my first one, so I should do good on this third one hopefully.



AussiePea said:


> This female friend I have been getting to know online is SO outgoing it's painful (I'm talking loves karaoke in packed bars outgoing/confident) and the small amount I have opened up about anxiety she seems to struggle to understand. She has invited me to hang out this weekend but holy **** I am nervous about it and knowing her from our convos, she will want to go club to club until dawn. I suppose if there was ever a time to challenge myself and see how far I have come, this is it!


Good luck with that. D: It's just ridiculous how "normal" people can't understand this disorder. It's a disorder. What's so hard to understand about that? :| Well, anyways. Hope you have fun. I couldn't go out with someone that outgoing. I even hesitate going on a date to eat for some reason. I guess any date is nerve wracking for me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WD3 said:


> Is it possible for a girl to have her last period on December 8th, still has not had one, and not be pregnant?


Has she taken a pregnancy test?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WD3 said:


> Is it possible for a girl to have her last period on December 8th, still has not had one, and not be pregnant?


Is she on birth control pills? It's fairly common to miss a period on the pill and not be pregnant.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Israel really wants to start a war with Iran


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It's a beautiful song.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm digging these new black socks. They go real good with my pants. I thought white socks were the best it could get, but I was wrong. Not as soft as new white socks though. I was a bit disappointed with that.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Misery loves company 
And company loves more
More loves everybody else
But hell was others...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

February is already a rough month for me. -_____-


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So. Much. Awesome. New. Music. Its too bad my boyfriend doesn't really like house remixes :/ meh. My car, my radio.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It finally happened. I finally spit out a drink whilst laughing at a Youtube videos. :spit < quite literally


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> February is already a rough month for me. -_____-


:rub


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Is she on birth control pills? It's fairly common to miss a period on the pill and not be pregnant.


Nope



meganmila said:


> Has she taken a pregnancy test?


It was negative


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

HOLY ****!!!!! Just got ambushed in the bathroom by a huge spider!!! :eek It's February, go away!!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :rub


Thanks for the head rub. =]


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> HOLY ****!!!!! Just got ambushed in the bathroom by a huge spider!!! :eek It's February, go away!!!!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:lol

too bad he didn't have cute little eyes like that!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Roach is worse!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Taking a shower only to have a spider fall form the celling and land on your ***** is the worst :afr


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I need to repaint my nails.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tim Olyphant in a cowboy hat! * gets so turned on* Yum!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Do I risk 3mm?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't use ^^^^ to refer to my posts. Unless I stalk all of your posts, I will probably never read that thread again and have no idea you are trying to quote me.

Just click the button people:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Taking a shower only to have a spider fall form the celling and land on your ***** is the worst :afr


Oh my gosh. :um


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Taking a shower only to have a spider fall form the celling and land on your ***** is the worst :afr


No. When the spider lays eggs. That's the worst. :afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not risking 3mm, moving her out to 4mm! FYEAH 1mm extra clearance like a bau5.

edit: Cancel that, sticking to 3.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Now they delete the thread. :roll

Can no one be adults and just explain themselves anymore


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a Monroe piercing, 8 ear piercings, and 3 tattoos. I want mooooooooooore! I want spider bites.. or maybe snake bites. And I love tattoos. I keep thinking about different things I could do. I think a clipper ship on my back would be so amazing.. or something ocean related. Id like to get something for my mom too.. like an armband of feathers with a quote. Ive thought about these many times........ only problem is my boyfriend would think Im unattractive if I get any more tattoos or piercings. Why is it that guys find it ugly? Ive never met a guy that likes a girl with tattoos. Meh. It sucks.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm really, really starting to feel old.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


LOL I had a nightmare that looked a lot like this once. Except the spider was the size of a large chihuahua.



meganmila said:


> Now they delete the thread. :roll
> 
> Can no one be adults and just explain themselves anymore


At this point I feel like we're in daycare or something. Everything's just one big "because I said so"


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> At this point I feel like we're in daycare or something. Everything's just one big "because I said so"


We ARE in daycare. I feel like we are taking hostage without any explanation.

This is MUCH worse then when the mods changed I think. Since this upsets me more.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like meeps got permanently banned.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so tired. 

84 days to go.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Looks like meeps got permanently banned.


that makes me sad 

i didn't even notice she was temporarily banned before. what was she possibly being banned for.

i will participate in an uprising against the person who banned her if someone organizes one.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

AussiePea said:


> Not risking 3mm, moving her out to 4mm! FYEAH 1mm extra clearance like a bau5.
> 
> edit: Cancel that, sticking to 3.


Make up your mind.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

enfield said:


> that makes me sad
> 
> i didn't even notice she was temporarily banned before. what was she possibly being banned for.
> 
> i will participate in an uprising against the mod who banned her if someone organizes one.


I really liked her. It really sucks. It's cause of what happened in the 18+ group. And now that one psychopath is back.

How come the "women asking men out" thread got deleted?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I really liked her. It really sucks. It's cause of what happened in the 18+ group. And now that one psychopath is back.
> 
> How come the "women asking men out" thread got deleted?


i missed what happened there (basuraeuropea made me reconsider whether i should visit your group, whether it's right for me), and i missed the "women asking men out" thread as well.



> Drew likes to squelch the voices of dissent. right, Drew?


i did see this now though. but i would assume there was more provocation than that.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> And now that one psychopath is back.


I didn't think *meganmila* was quite that bad.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> I didn't think *meganmila* was quite that bad.


hahahaha. No, not her. She's one my faves.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

enfield said:


> i missed what happened there (basuraeuropea made me reconsider whether i should visit your group, whether it's right for me), and i missed the "women asking men out" thread as well.
> 
> i did see this now though. but i would assume there was more provocation than that.


what did basuraeuropea say to you?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikun said:


> what did basuraeuropea say to you?


he only said that he doesn't really like to browse there. well and some more complicated things that i didn't really understand. and why would that effect me? i don't know, i think i have a particular sympathy for the person whose natural reactions to many of the posts you find there would be one kind of unpleasantness or another (kiirby might be an example). and part of me thinks highly of that response. so it made me try to be reflective for a second, and i thought, what am i doing there.

anyway what's more curious to me right now is what meeps said to drew.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh, good, I still have some raisins left


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

potatoes.... think about it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I didn't think *meganmila* was quite that bad.


:no


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Long posts and emails are never read by too many people. Trust me, Im a victim of this because I am the most overly detailed and complex writer. My brother tells me to stop writing these long ãss paragraphs all the time too, haha.Check my posts for proof too. Why cant I be a "one liner" poster :/??Damn it.

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> :no


What?

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> What?
> 
> :b


:bat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

"I don't suppose you'd give me your email if I asked for it?" Must remember to ask :afr


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

God damn, I'm bored and hungry.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

cant be bothered to do this work, i am going to fail fo sure 

oh this isn't the whats botherrirgning you thread? don't care really..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well that was rather embarrassing :um


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

enfield said:


> Join Date: Sep 2010


I didn't realize this guy joined in 2010. He sort of just popped outta nowhere. That's my random thought of the day :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am trying not to get a headache


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I was in traffic today for like 40 minutes. So, it took me about an hour and a half to get to school. I saw this woman filming something. I knew it couldn't have been them working on the roads, since she was filming something. When I got to school, this man asked me if the traffic was still backed up. I told him that it was and he said that this man was trying to jump off of a bridge near my school. :shock


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my goodness. I was in traffic today for like 40 minutes. So, it took me about an hour and a half to get to school. I saw this woman filming something. I knew it couldn't have been them working on the roads, since she was filming something. When I got to school, this man asked me if the traffic was still backed up. I told him that it was and he said that this man was trying to jump off of a bridge near my school. :shock


Trying? How hard is it to jump off a bridge if your set on ending it :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Trying? How hard is it to jump off a bridge if your set on ending it :sus


Well, that's how he worded it. :stu There was a woman with a videotape out there. I mean, maybe he wasn't sure if he wanted to end it or not. I've seen stuff like that in the movies where they try to jump off of a bridge and once they get up there, they're unsure whether they should do it or not. So, that's probably the same situation with him. If he wanted to end his life, that's his decision. They were probably trying to prevent him from killing himself. I wasn't really paying attention. I didn't know that's what was going on until I got to school because that man told me. I had to take another exit and I was getting worried about that because I've never been that way. But I seem to know directions better than I thought.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well at least he didn't embarrass himself in class and then get whipped into going back to class tomorrow :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow...you're such a frakking hypocrite. You don't deserve anything better.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hezbollah peeps are such bad sports. We kept shouting insults at them from behind the border today, but thet didn't reply. Except for one. When he finally made rude gestures towards us, we were so pleased that we all cheered him.

Yeah, this platoon can't get any more bored.:roll

83 days to go.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well at least he didn't embarrass himself in class and then get whipped into going back to class tomorrow :um


You mean the one that was trying to jump from the bridge? :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> You mean the one that was trying to jump from the bridge? :um


Huh :con


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Huh :con


Oh, nevermind. I thought you were talking about my post. I'm confused. :S


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Trying? How hard is it to jump off a bridge if your set on ending it :sus


Trying - As in can't decide, or is just seeking attention. Not surprise, since most people i know of are afraid of death / suicide. Especially after reading "You will burn in hell forever bla bla bla".

As for second part, some people just want attention for one reason or another. Maybe he just couldn't cope with life, and couldn't think of a better way to get someone to help him.

xD

Random thought - I'm bored, so...I'm reading too much stuff.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Everyone says that people don't care about other people. So, why do people waste their time worrying about people smiling and being happy? :blank


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Made a 90 on my first exam for the semester. It was for art and I was kind lf stressed for it since we had to memorize 80 types of artwork -.-. Woot.

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, nevermind. I thought you were talking about my post. I'm confused. :S


Oh no I just had the lovely experience of having a doctors appointment yesterday afternoon and missing class when the teacher decided to tell everyone that he was changing the seating arrangement based on (I forget :um) so I go to class today and had no idea what dafuq was going on and my friend got so me bolt out of the room like a deer in the headlights when every one else's heads where turned the other way ops 15 minutes later she tracked me down in the library and whipped me into going to class tomorrow >.< I was not expecting that :afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Oh no I just had the lovely experience of having a doctors appointment yesterday afternoon and missing class when the teacher decided to tell everyone that he was changing the seating arrangement based on (I forget :um) so I go to class today and had no idea what dafuq was going on and my friend got so me bolt out of the room like a deer in the headlights when every one else's heads where turned the other way ops 15 minutes later she tracked me down in the library and whipped me into going to class tomorrow >.< I was not expecting that :afr


lmao...I should have known you weren't talking about my post. That didn't even make any sense at all to me. xD

What? Are you in college or HS? Teachers can't do that in college. :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao...I should have known you weren't talking about my post. That didn't even make any sense at all to me. xD
> 
> What? Are you in college or HS? Teachers can't do that in college. :|


HS I've had this habit of not going to class for the last semester or two so it's been slow going :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> HS I've had this habit of not going to class for the last semester or two so it's been slow going :lol


That sucks. :[ Mono, you rebel you.  I've never skipped a class ever. I was such a goody two shoes in HS.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The government should stop using those drones to kill civilians and let me use them to move my stuff so I wont have to rent a truck.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That's so weird. I took my Anatomy/Physiology test today and missed one question on each page. lol xD What a weird coincidence. I missed only four out of thirty five questions.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I ate a sub with pepperoni, cheese, lettuce, mustard, and onions on it with a yoohoo. What a lovely combination. Mmmm.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

On paper I think some people might classify me as normal. So why do I feel like a crazy person? I don't even think I can blame it on SA (I was never diagnosed anyways)... Maybe I'm just out to lunch.

_Organized crazy_. I think that's the proper term for me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Boss is in a FOUL mood today, and I have to sit opposite him. Funnily enough I also had a missed call from my ex boss from a year ago...weird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Second consecutive day of exhaustion. I need another nap, but I know what happened last night after taking a nap.

I am not running tonight.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Things never change.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just finished a book today and now reading people's reviews of it, and some are very praising, some are moderately favorable, and others are just calling it terrible. And I mean, everyone is allowed to have their own opinions, but they're _so_ close-minded about stuff. And some people said they would've loved it if it didn't make them uneasy, but maybe I'm a weirdo cause I didn't find it uneasy at all. IDK, I think good books ought to make you think and this book did just that and I liked it and my opinion's the only right one.

ETA: The ending did leave me a little bit unsatisfied, though.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to write a song on my guitar about the assassination of Julius Ceaser for some strange reason...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I want to write a song on my guitar about the assassination of Julius Ceaser for some strange reason...


What is up with seeing Julius Caesar everywhere all of a sudden? It seems like ever since we started reading it in school, _everyone_ is talking about him.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What is up with seeing Julius Caesar everywhere all of a sudden? It seems like ever since we started reading it in school, _everyone_ is talking about him.


lmao :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i had to recite the whole friends romans countrymen lend me your ears i come to bury caesar not to praise him speech without any notes for english class, worst thing ever.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> I ate a sub with pepperoni, cheese, lettuce, mustard, and onions on it with a yoohoo. What a lovely combination. Mmmm.


What's a yoohoo? :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> What's a yoohoo? :um


It's chocolate milk in a can. xD I can't believe you don't know what that is.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> i had to recite the whole friends romans countrymen lend me your ears i come to bury caesar not to praise him speech without any notes for english class, worst thing ever.


Oh my God, is that the speech Antony makes at the funeral? I totally had to look for antithesis in it!

We wrote and author's purpose statement for it. 
"ANTONY. The evil that men do lives after them; the good is oft interred with their bones" (3.2.77-78 ).
Shakespeare uses the antithesis of Caesar, a good man dying, and a bad man living, to indirectly characterize the conspirators as bad people.
And then write the importance in the drama as a whole.

Then we had to look for motifs, ethos, logos, pathos, anaphora, parallel structure, rhetorical question, element of tragedy, and tragic hero quality for Brutus' speech.

I hate English class.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> It's chocolate milk in a can. xD I can't believe you don't know what that is.


Geat, now I feel dumb XD Sounded like some kinda candy. I actually miss chocolate milk...*sigh*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh my God, is that the speech Antony makes at the funeral? I totally had to look for antithesis in it!
> We wrote and author's purpose statement for it.
> "ANTONY. The evil that men do lives after them; the good is oft interred with their bones" (3.2.77-78 ).
> Shakespeare uses the antithesis of Caesar, a good man dying, and a bad man living, to indirectly characterize the conspirators as bad people.
> ...


Aaaahhh yes! Memories memories...Shakespeare: a man who couldn't spell his own name and practised plagiarism.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Aaaahhh yes! Memories memories...Shakespeare: a man who couldn't spell his own name and practised plagiarism.


He had to plagiarize because IT WAS A GROUP OF WOMEN WHO DID ALL THE WORK AND HE JUST WROTE IT FOR THEM!!!!!!! EVERYTHING YOU KNOW ABOUT SHAKESPEARE IS A LIE!!!!!


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

huh said:


> Geat, now I feel dumb XD Sounded like some kinda candy. I actually miss chocolate milk...*sigh*


It's less like chocolate milk and more like chocolate water... Or watered down chocolate milk. I haven't had it in years but it was one of the strangest things I ever drank.










I almost can't believe it still exists. :sus It makes me think of something that would be in the Fallout game series.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I just finished a book today and now reading people's reviews of it, and some are very praising, some are moderately favorable, and others are just calling it terrible. And I mean, everyone is allowed to have their own opinions, but they're _so_ close-minded about stuff. And some people said they would've loved it if it didn't make them uneasy, but maybe I'm a weirdo cause I didn't find it uneasy at all. IDK, I think good books ought to make you think and this book did just that and* I liked it and my opinion's the only right one.*
> 
> ETA: The ending did leave me a little bit unsatisfied, though.


False my opinion is the only right one.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

No school today! Whoo!!!
Parent-conferences today... Boo!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Milk and cookies, or decent skin the next day? decisions, decisions..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well time to go try to fall back asleep :sigh


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my goodness. I was in traffic today for like 40 minutes. So, it took me about an hour and a half to get to school. I saw this woman filming something. I knew it couldn't have been them working on the roads, since she was filming something. When I got to school, this man asked me if the traffic was still backed up. I told him that it was and he said that this man was trying to jump off of a bridge near my school. :shock


I heard about the same thing, I think.
People at work were moaning about it, saying he should've just hurried up with it so the traffic could get moving.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love a random $500 membership renewal for Engineers Australia which I terminated months ago. *******s.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What is up with seeing Julius Caesar everywhere all of a sudden? It seems like ever since we started reading it in school, _everyone_ is talking about him.


Shakespeare sucks. Reading Shakspeare is like reading Chinese, i cannot do it. But the real Julius Ceaser was awsome though.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Zeppelin said:


> I want to write a song on my guitar about the assassination of Julius Ceaser for some strange reason...


Wouldn't it be better to write it on paper?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Tuesdays and Thursdays are supposed to be my work out days.I've decided to start working out by taking runs in the park. But, I have no car, and its time-consuming ride my bike back and forth to the park. I have a full loaded schedule (17 credit hours) and need a car so I can save time. Gee, thanks a lot mom and dad.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

How about writing 'celebrity close up' to Google?

The result:


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll get to see snow (and a lot of it) for the first time in 5 years this weekend. _Yes_.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> Geat, now I feel dumb XD Sounded like some kinda candy. I actually miss chocolate milk...*sigh*


Haha, don't feel dumb. :b I guess most people don't know what a yoohoo is. I thought everybody knew what they were. I feel like drinking another one right now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> I heard about the same thing, I think.
> People at work were moaning about it, saying he should've just hurried up with it so the traffic could get moving.


Really? That's ****ed up. People really don't give a ****. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hopefully she emails me that list of programs she wants pirated before I fall asleep today :yawn

I slept all night and morning why am I tired :mum


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Paramecium said:


> How about writing 'celebrity close up' to Google?


don't even know who this is:








this one is funny:


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2 ft. snow storm..... Damn.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> don't even know who this is:
> 
> this one is funny:


:lol

Edit: This is probably Donatella Versace.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Some people are just meant to suffer.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Netflix begged me to come back today. I can proudly say I didn't go back to that abusive relationship.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, I haven't showered for a week now and I'm going to sleep with shoes and uniform on. I'm gonna sleep like a baby, though.

82 days to go.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Neighbors are not happy with me for doing a handbrake turn on the street this morning! I just wanted to turn around as quickly as possible


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I need to stop wasting my time >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5... ........ f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...f5...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wonder why I keep trying when I know I'll just keep going flat on my nose as always.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> I heard about the same thing, I think.
> People at work were moaning about it, saying he should've just hurried up with it so the traffic could get moving.


shelbster18 lives in America, so I don't think it was the same thing. Unless you are a long-distance commuter.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't get all the hate with Taylor Swift. A lot of people say Lady Gaga is more talented than her. I never understood that. Taylor Swift knows how to play an instrument and she sings with her own voice. How is she less talented? :| Lady Gaga is complete crap. I'm confused. Silly post but this is just something that's been bothering me for some strange reason.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok now I log onto gmail.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder what I will get on my first calc 2 exam (which starts in less than an hour) ¦8>{


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

russianruby said:


> I wonder what I will get on my first calc 2 exam (which starts in less than an hour) ¦8>{


 Good luck on it. Calculus sounds hard.

I just went back and deleted over a 100 old posts. I can't believe it takes that long just to delete that many. :um


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Good luck on it. Calculus sounds hard.
> 
> I just went back and deleted over a 100 old posts. I can't believe it takes that long just to delete that many. :um


good lord that sounds tedious. what was the purpose? does doing that decrement your post count?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

enfield said:


> good lord that sounds tedious. what was the purpose? does doing that decrement your post count?


Haha. I just don't like having such a high post for some weird reason. I'm just going back and deleting useless posts.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha. I just don't like having such a high post for some weird reason. I'm just going back and deleting useless posts.


i delete my posts. but i don't _go back_ and delete them. just i post something for no good reason, and then i delete it a few seconds later. posting relieves the impulse i had to post. and deleting it doesn't bring it back. so all in all it takes care of the impulse.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha. I just don't like having such a high post for some weird reason. I'm just going back and deleting useless posts.


Good you where getting perilously close to my post count :teeth


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I just got burnt by a curling iron..why does my skin always get injured??!!


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Mike Tyson's quotes are f*cking hilarious.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes it's her again, enticing me in an ad: same name, but she must have lost a lot of weight in just a couple of days, dyed her hair a completely different colour, and undergone major facial surgery to have changed her appearance so radically. It must be all to please me, because she lives just 4 miles away, and she really really wants to meet me. But then I get another ad saying "Russian Women Make The Best Wives". Why do Internet advertiser give me such touch choices?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't get all the hate with Taylor Swift. A lot of people say Lady Gaga is more talented than her. I never understood that. Taylor Swift knows how to play an instrument and she sings with her own voice. How is she less talented? :| Lady Gaga is complete crap. I'm confused. Silly post but this is just something that's been bothering me for some strange reason.


I think what bothers me with Taylor Swift is that she writes too many songs about her exes... I find her lyrics a bit immature...I would like to see more complex and meaningful lyrics about more things than just about ex-boyfriends or telling some guy that 'you belong with me.' She always jumps from one guy to the next. One must wonder...maybe the problem is not the guys she dates...Maybe the problem is her. She seems unable to stay single for a long time, she just sends out this 'needy vibe'. I respect independent women who don't need a man. Immature teenage love songs & fairytale lalaland aren't my thing.

Just sayin'


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

millyxox said:


> I think what bothers me with Taylor Swift is that she writes too many songs about her exes...


That reminds me 

Michael J. Fox said: 'I don't keep up with it at all. Taylor Swift writes songs about everybody she goes out with, right? What a way to build a career.'

The 51-year-old admitted that at first he 'wouldn't even know who she was' if Taylor was to turn up at the family home as Sam's date.

But he would definitely remember her if she were to release a record about his son.

Michael said: "'Sam, You Piece of s***." Oh&#8230; that was the girl you brought home!'

XD


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm through making my day being ruined by one critical person.I'm through building up rage in myself because of one critical person. SA has pretty much made me feel like an outcast or empty all of my life..along with holding in a lot of internal rage.I'm trying to reduce the rage factor though.Am I becoming crazy?


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

...If we can't technically touch objects, separated by only a thin barrier of atom repelling forces between us and the object, than we're actually using the force within us to move/alter things.
...









It's closer than you think.

*Isn't science fascinating?*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

enfield said:


> i delete my posts. but i don't _go back_ and delete them. just i post something for no good reason, and then i delete it a few seconds later. posting relieves the impulse i had to post. and deleting it doesn't bring it back. so all in all it takes care of the impulse.


Ah, I getcha. That makes sense. 



Monotony said:


> Good you where getting perilously close to my post count :teeth


Oh, hush. 

Holy crap. I deleted like 400 posts. :shock


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Sometimes I forget that I left the TV on. Then the commercials come on and I hear CALL NOW! BUT WAIT THERES MORE! loud enough to send echoes throughout the galaxy. Why do companies think making their ads loud enough to explode my eardrums will make me want to buy their ****? Or are they trying to reach the potential demographic of aliens who need an overpriced gadget that could make a credit card sharp enough to slice a tomato?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow... I signed into Skype for the first time this week and was flooded with requests. ._. I'm not sure who is who. Kind of overwhelming.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my god, I love the song "Sweet Caroline" but it was inspired by an 11 year old? With lyrics like "touching me, touching you"? Creepy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

millyxox said:


> I think what bothers me with Taylor Swift is that she writes too many songs about her exes... I find her lyrics a bit immature...I would like to see more complex and meaningful lyrics about more things than just about ex-boyfriends or telling some guy that 'you belong with me.' She always jumps from one guy to the next. One must wonder...maybe the problem is not the guys she dates...Maybe the problem is her. She seems unable to stay single for a long time, she just sends out this 'needy vibe'. I respect independent women who don't need a man. Immature teenage love songs & fairytale lalaland aren't my thing.
> 
> Just sayin'


Oh my gosh. That sounds like me. I don't want to become her. :um Well, anyways. I guess I can agree with you on that, except for the last part about independent women. To me, being in a relationship isn't about being independent or not. It's about not being lonely. I know I'm getting off subject. xD I don't get all this stuff about people saying they respect independent women. I mean, I want to be in a relationship but I can be independent, too. I don't want to be lonely and I crave contact. For me, it has nothing to do with depending on a guy. Sorry for the babbling. :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my gosh. That sounds like me. I don't want to become her. :um Well, anyways. I guess I can agree with you on that, except for the last part about independent women. To me, being in a relationship isn't about being independent or not. It's about not being lonely. I know I'm getting off subject. xD I don't get all this stuff about people saying they respect independent women. I mean, I want to be in a relationship but I can be independent, too. I don't want to be lonely and I crave contact. For me, it has nothing to do with depending on a guy. Sorry for the babbling. :b


To me Taylor Swift seems really juvenile with her lyrics or just the way she does things I dunno. Comes off as this innocent type. And yes all she writes about is getting broken up with...does she have anything else? And seems to gear towards the young teen fans...and she is what like my age I dunno she does needs to sing about more then boyfriends.

At least Lady Gaga can sing.

In other news...Chris tucker is on Conan!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

meganmila said:


> To me Taylor Swift seems really juvenile with her lyrics or just the way she does things I dunno. Comes off as this innocent type. And yes all she writes about is getting broken up with...does she have anything else? And seems to gear towards the young teen fans...and she is what like my age I dunno she does needs to sing about more then boyfriends.
> 
> At least Lady Gaga can sing.
> 
> In other news...Chris tucker is on Conan!


Did you say that Lady Gaga can sing ? :no


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tannasg said:


> Did you say that Lady Gaga can sing ? :no


She's better then Taylor swift voice wise...c'mon! Lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> She's better then Taylor swift voice wise...c'mon! Lol.


I like Taylor Swift's voice. :duck Lady Gaga's voice is pure crap to my ears. :um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh well..I must be the only one. I don't like either or really their music so who cares hehe.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Oh well..I must be the only one. I don't like either or really their music so who cares hehe.


Yea, I don't like either of their stuff. I used to listen to both of them when I listened to crappy music mostly. But I'd rather listen to Taylor Swift if I had to choose. lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I dunno why I seem to lose interest in people. Like it feels like I don't want to talk to them sometimes. Maybe it would be different in person and hanging out with somebody but online it's just meh. But even in person I can get bored I dunno. Maybe it's just me maybe I haven't found the right person to wake me up with a spark...

I think I understand why I'm feeling like this now..I'm sort of getting depressed...This is scaring me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barette said:


> Oh my god, I love the song "Sweet Caroline" but it was inspired by an 11 year old? With lyrics like "touching me, touching you"? Creepy.


I don't think it was meant that way.

The Caroline referred to in this song was Caroline Kennedy, daughter of John F. Kennedy.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> shelbster18 lives in America, so I don't think it was the same thing. Unless you are a long-distance commuter.


That's a crazy coincidence then. I don't think my coworkers flew in from America that morning lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to try and get some extra sleep tonight.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

How is it possible for most of these 2012 members to have 5,000+ posts already?I've seen a good bit of them. And here's me, who's been here since 2010, and just recently getting to 1000 posts not so long ago lol. Pretty amazing, haha. What's your secret?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Vodka. Shirtless. Dancing. Watermelon. MESSAGE ALL THE PEOPLE YEAH THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA.

I know how to show myself a good time.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

If I lived at an airport in Philadelphia I'd be home right now.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

DINGO BABY

That is all.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So much nostalgia, overloading right now. flurp.






I forgot about this song but I loved it growing up and I still do(and anastacia), this actually perked up my day a bit finding it.

Now to click through all the old spice girl videos.. I think I found the cure for depression. (fun fact, spice world was the first album I ever bought when I was like 8 or 9)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

woohoo, i'm gonna miss sleep-walking for a week non-stop with 100 pounds on my back cause i have a much better mission.

When is it gonna end?!!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> woohoo, i'm gonna miss sleep-walking for a week non-stop with 100 pounds on my back cause i have a much better mission.
> 
> When is it gonna end?!!!!


82 days?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> 82 days?


Lol, you are keeping count. Cheers for that!

yeah, 82 days to FREEDOM!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"Has anyone here been assessed for depression?"
"Does anyone here have no friends?"
"Who has just one good friend? More than that? Really now?"

Questions that an instructor should not ask a group of forty people. Who the hell would answer these honestly if they were depressed or friendless?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

**** off, snow!!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> **** off, snow!!!!!!!


Figures it finally snows once I don't want it to anymore :x


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

5 day weekend! As of now, I'm thankful that my parents decided to move to this state .I'll be hibernating for the break..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

A drawing by Picasso that worths 45 million dollars,


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd pay no more than 5 cents for that and that is being generous.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ We spent a whole hour discussing the meaning behind Picasso's _Guernica_ in one of our lectures. I have a new found respect for the man.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Keep saying "crepes now" is not yielding any tasty results. To conclude this research, I have no crepes and only have laziness.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

God ****ing damnit **** this **** everything bores me today T__________T


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This is going to be difficult and awkward and I'm afraid of what the answer will be, because it will likely be what I don't want it to be. It is probably better to be honest though.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm about to kill my ****ing brother :x stop raping my ping you ****ing ****** :mum


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Why the **** is everyone swearing all of a sudden?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

if i remember picasso drew some very nice pigeons when he was young. i liked reading that. i could understand that. then when he went abstract i lost him. you know what else i liked reading about him? how he resisted formal education and neglected his studies so much for drawing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> That's a crazy coincidence then. I don't think my coworkers flew in from America that morning lol


A crazy coincidence indeed. :um


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Sometimes I just wanna cry. Unfortunately all that ever comes out is a fart.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

enfield said:


> you know what else i liked reading about him? how he resisted formal education and neglected his studies so much for drawing.


:clap hear hear


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Quiznos ...yum.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Sometimes I have to look at myself and see how ridiculous I'm being, I mean, how can you be so afraid and controlled by fear of failure that you dont even try anything? My anxiety isn't as bad as it was, although it seems to be creeping back but I am still scared as **** to do anything out of my comfort zone. Maybe I _really_ have gotten this bad, but even typing it out I find it hard to absorb.

Work, school, whatever. Enough is enough I need to ****ing do something before its 20 years later and I've got one tear rolling down my cheek with a FA meme face.

I seem to have made this little bubble around myself, where I do certain things at random times of the day and that somehow constitutes as a "life" in my mind, problem is I know I'm full of ****.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay, I'm going to my aunt and uncle's tomorrow to celebrate my grandfather's birthday. He just turned 85. I guess we're celebrating his birthday late.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^^ We spent a whole hour discussing the meaning behind Picasso's _Guernica_ in one of our lectures. I have a new found respect for the man.


I had to go to the Seattle Art Museam for one of my classes back in high school to see Picasso. It was super weird. I don't understand why he is so famous. I like that picture could of been there, but not 100% sure.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

illmatic1 said:


>


No it means toaster's don't toast bread, people toast bread...with toasters.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

60m^2 of carpet that needs to be vacuumed + 1 vacuum + 1 lazy person = 0 output

60m^2 of carpet that needs to be vacuumed + 1 vacuum + 1 lazy person + cookies = 60m^2 of sort of vacuumed carpet + 1 vacuum + 1 lazy person + 0 cookies


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> No it means toaster's don't toast bread, people toast bread...with toasters.


Oh man. I'm so lost. This is like figuring out a word problem. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh man. I'm so lost. This is like figuring out a word problem. :blank


I'm right and every one else is wrong unless I decide that they are right, the end no more discussion because all of you are wrong.

:yes


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I'm right and every one else is wrong unless I decide that they are right, the end no more discussion because all of you are wrong. :yes












I've made this point before, and I'll make it again:

I've never seen Maggie Smith assume the role of anything other than an upper-class ***** in some period drama about Victorians. Apart from when she played a nun in Sister Act 1 & 2.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I'm right and every one else is wrong unless I decide that they are right, the end no more discussion because all of you are wrong.
> 
> :yes


:[


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Elad said:


> Sometimes I have to look at myself and see how ridiculous I'm being, I mean, how can you be so afraid and controlled by fear of failure that you dont even try anything? My anxiety isn't as bad as it was, although it seems to be creeping back but I am still scared as **** to do anything out of my comfort zone. Maybe I _really_ have gotten this bad, but even typing it out I find it hard to absorb.
> 
> Work, school, whatever. Enough is enough I need to ****ing do something before its 20 years later and I've got one tear rolling down my cheek with a FA meme face.
> 
> I seem to have made this little bubble around myself, where I do certain things at random times of the day and that somehow constitutes as a "life" in my mind, problem is I know I'm full of ****.


I find myself agreeing with every single word. All the best man.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a feeling my anger issues are going to get in the way of me ever being in a relationship. I get angry with every guy that talks to me now. And a lot of them that I talk to just all of a sudden quit talking to me. It's a never ending cycle. :sigh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish I was asexual.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


>


I used to do that, but we all do things for a reason, even if it's not good. Never dwell too much on that stuff.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Self-hatred ftw.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Are there any surgeries to become asexual? Hmmm, I'm thinking that's what I need.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Are there any surgeries to become asexual? Hmmm, I'm thinking that's what I need.


How would that work?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> How would that work?


I have no idea. I wish it would just magically happen because I don't want to be attracted to guys or girls anymore.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I have no idea. I wish it would just magically happen because I don't want to be attracted to guys or girls anymore.


Okay.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I have no idea. I wish it would just magically happen because I don't want to be attracted to guys or girls anymore.


http://www.quora.com/Is-it-medically-and-or-scientifically-possible-to-become-asexual

...


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww, now I gotcha


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Are there any surgeries to become asexual? Hmmm, I'm thinking that's what I need.


You'll regret it later.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I just love Ghost Adventures...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> http://www.quora.com/Is-it-medically-and-or-scientifically-possible-to-become-asexual
> 
> ...


Interesting article. I'll look into it some more later.



meganmila said:


> You'll regret it later.


Maybe. :/ I don't know. I'm just tired of being used.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Shelby..I know you are in the moment on hating guys...soon you'll move on and not worry about them. You grow up and think "why did I think that?"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Shelby..I know you are in the moment on hating guys...soon you'll move on and not worry about them. You grow up and think "why did I think that?"


Well, it's not that I hate guys. xD Just most of the guys I've talked to have used me and such. I'm just having bad luck. :[


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, it's not that I hate guys. xD Just most of the guys I've talked to have used me and such. I'm just having bad luck. :[


Been there done that hehe


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

This makes no sense at all...I'm sometime just so damn stupid..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

For a fun time press:

ctrl+alt+"down"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Been there done that hehe


Awww.  :squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Snowstorm y u choose today *******?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It can be a ***** getting through the day without having anyone to talk to. :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ :sigh


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It can be a ***** getting through the day without having anyone to talk to. :/


You have us...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> You have us...


Of course. \(^_^)/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:um hmm maybe I should of waited till tomorrow to say dat


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> For a fun time press:
> 
> ctrl+alt+"down"


Back when I was in high school, we did that to a ton of computers in the school. Nobody new how to fix them :clap.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Reason number 1203810 for me to quit smoking: No having to walk outside in a blizzard just to have a cigarette. I feel like an asshat. :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I haven't taken my boots off in over a week now...And I really don't want to find ouy how my feet smell right now.

81 days to go.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm almost finished with my fourth lab report. :yay I hope I do good on this one.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to reinstall windows but what I want to do will probably two days. Should I just install windows and leave it at that? ughh...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What the hell. I got an email about a legal notice of settlement of class action on Facebook. Something about a sponsored story.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

How could they name this storm after Nemo? :stu


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ They did?! Hahahaha...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I need a hug.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

meganmila said:


> ^ They did?! Hahahaha...


Yep. :lol

Makes sense, name a nasty blizzard after a cute little clown fish...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You guys know how ghetto people be all like "Hey, I gotta _axe_ you a question?" Well, that's the wrong pronunciation right? Wrong. It was actually changed over a long period of time. Changed because it was easier. From the Germanic word it came from, that was pronounced "ax." So nowadays it would be wrong, but technically they are right in saying it "ax." I learned that in English class. I also learned that circles in paintings represent vaginas.

Also, ghetto people really annoy me. Like grrrrr.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You guys know how ghetto people be all like "Hey, I gotta _axe_ you a question?" Well, that's the wrong pronunciation right? Wrong. It was actually changed over a long period of time. Changed because it was easier. From the Germanic word it came from, that was pronounced "ax." So nowadays it would be wrong, but technically they are right in saying it "ax." I learned that in English class. *I also learned that circles in paintings represent vaginas.*
> 
> Also, ghetto people really annoy me. Like grrrrr.


I thought they represented tits :con


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I want to play in the snow with someone!!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

It's okay to let go, Brian. You've done enough here. You have better things to move onto. Don't be scared.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just watched Repulsion. What an great movie. Like, majorly great. Like, I'd-watch-it-again-right-now type of great. Why is it sex offenders make the best art? He may have diddled a preteen, but man, Polanksi knew how to make a great film.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

i'm totally going sledding tomorrow.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Why can't it be cloudy and rainy every day.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

meganmila said:


> What the hell. I got an email about a legal notice of settlement of class action on Facebook. Something about a sponsored story.


maybe it's just spam?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

toutenkarthon said:


> maybe it's just spam?


I sure hope so.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh crap, I'm attracted to my physiotherapist. And it doesn't help that she has to touch me a lot during our "sessions". Why does she have to be a hot young woman?:roll


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Some of you aren't as cool as you think.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Also, ghetto people really annoy me. Like grrrrr.












Say waaaaat???


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

29.7" of snow, and more to come! .... I hate Winter very much.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Why are snowmen always white? I'd like to see more diversity in the snowpeople community.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people think it's perfectly acceptable to let someone know you're coming to their house once they're already outside your door. Is there anyone who is actually receptive to having visitors when they're still in a bathrobe, bad breath, and hair like a witch?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my god, Walking Dead marathon today and tomorrow AND a new episode of the Walking Dead tomorrow. ****, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Check your email already >.>


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

The Prodigy is GOD :nw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> 29.7" of snow, and more to come! .... I hate Winter very much.


I was going to ask you about that! 
Wow - getting just half of that is nearly a record for me.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

cmed said:


> Why are snowmen always white? I'd like to see more diversity in the snowpeople community.


I wouldn't want to make a snowman out of yellow snow to add to that 'diversity'.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

cmed said:


> Why are snowmen always white? I'd like to see more diversity in the snowpeople community.


:no I know. It's just wrong.

I ended up not going with my mom to my aunt and uncle's today. I got up late. I guess my sleeping schedule is ****ed up for awhile now since I go to bed at 2 in the morning Monday-Thursdays and get up at 6:00 a.m. twice a week and 8:30 a.m. the other two days.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Vuldoc said:


> I wouldn't want to make a snowman out of yellow snow to add to that 'diversity'.


:rofl


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

daktoria says a lot of things i like, but he also says a lot of things i don't understand or think are strange. reading a debate between him and another poster is always odd. i do not think he ever means any harm or offense.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Ginger beer bottle lamp or wine bottle lamp...?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

whiterabbit said:


> ]


This one

but the lamp shade needs to go
Maybe something like this:









I like this one too:









^ but they might look too fancy - you could keep it simple:








just don't get a wide lamp shade

then again what do i know anyway


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

12 hours left in this hummer. I swear, i'm gonna go crazy. I wanna shoot whoever invented these hummers. There is a ton of space back for equipment, but almost no space for my legs!!!

80 days to go.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Brasilia said:


> ^ but they might look too fancy - you could keep it simple:


Nothing is too fancy for my place. It oozes with class, apart from the lampshade which is a blight upon it. And any cardboard mess you might be able to see.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Never underestimate the ability of other people to waste your time.

Also something I'm wondering, as a non-believer.. What form does one take on if there is life after death? I was thinking about this as I thought about my grandma. If I die and we end up in the same place, would I be seeing my grandma or a thirty-year-old woman? Would she see me, 20yo me, or the 12yo me? I mean one wouldn't be in the same state in death- riddled with the afflictions they suffered on earth, right?

I used to think that one would take the physical form that they died in, but that makes no sense. You're telling me my grandma will have trouble walking even in death? She deserves a healthy body, no? Do we get a choice- at death, we're asked which body we'd like to live our afterlife in?

:eyes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Life is ****ing ****


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Insomnia is a pain.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Balled so hard last night.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> 12 hours left in this hummer. I swear, i'm gonna go crazy. I wanna shoot whoever invented these hummers. There is a ton of space back for equipment, but almost no space for my legs!!!
> 
> 80 days to go.


Did you see the comment I left for your latest picture .


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I deleted over 500 posts. I still need to delete more. I'd like to go back down to like 4,800 or something. Still got awhile to go. :S


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I didn't know that pica was Portuguese for dick. :shock


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

2,000th post :yay

i have no life


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I didn't know that pica was Portuguese for dick. :shock


my mum didn't know portuguese was spoken in portugal - i had to explain to her on two occasions why they don't speak spanish instead.....................mums :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2013 has been a weird year so far!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm about to turn into a mini hulk! >:[


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm about to turn into a mini hulk! >:[


Quick call Hollywood It sounds like something they can make into a crappy movie with no plot buy like 85 minutes of cgi!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> I didn't know that pica was Portuguese for dick. :shock


Not sure if I ever heard that one. Other words to know:

p*ssy= buceta 
butt= bunda
anus= cu

My Brazilian friend (female) would sometimes make a joke on messenger and write CU at the end of our conversation. anus=CU=see you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm about to turn into a mini hulk! >:[


We know......don't get you angry.

You go, girl! :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> my mum didn't know portuguese was spoken in portugal - i had to explain to her on two occasions why they don't speak spanish instead.....................mums :no


I don't think it's you m_o_m's fault completely. People just don't know about Portugal.




That goes on for a little bit more until the real plot is revealed. But they still take a few shots at it later on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****************
** 87,000th post **
****************
Wow..... :hide :lol


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Now that all the 90s nostalgia hitting me, that I am 22, and that 90s is considered oldies/vintage/retro now....

I feel OLD.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I learnt a new word today: theophany.

It means a moment when the fact that God exists is revealed.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Sessions is the sweetest movie I've ever seen and I'm only 20 minutes in.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I for one enjoy this new internet meme popping up on youtube.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> The Sessions is the sweetest movie I've ever seen and I'm only 20 minutes in.


Really...I've wondered about that movie.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I said "Oh lord Jesus, it's a toothache!" Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Really...I've wondered about that movie.


I'm getting my guard up though, I have a feeling it'll end in him dying or something. These types of movies always end in that way. They'll fall in love then BOOM he dies. They always do it that way.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> I'm getting my guard up though, I have a feeling it'll end in him dying or something. These types of movies always end in that way. They'll fall in love then BOOM he dies. They always do it that way.


I like that actor though.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh my FSM, i just woke up and my legs are all cramps right now. And I Have to sit in this hummer for 6 more hours.:roll



millenniumman75 said:


> Did you see the comment I left for your latest picture .


Yes I have. Cheers.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I like that actor though.


I didn't even realize it was John Hawkes, he's a great character actor cause I never realize it's him in what I see him in.

And spoiler, but **** this movie depressed me. I take what I said back, it's not sweet. I'm glad I put my guard up. It's just like Mask all over again, goddamn it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

He was good in Martha Marcy may whatever....

Speaking of May " I love your hands" I'm with May on liking hands...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Bieber starting to laugh during that skit, he was doing good up until then.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can God please just take a giant blow dryer and melt all the snow in CT? Please? I'm ****ing sick of it already.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

James Deen gets my loins going.

( Too bad I haven't seen a video of him...doing...his...thing..I'm just judging by pics )


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

meganmila said:


> James Deen gets my loins going.
> 
> ( Too bad I haven't seen a video of him...doing...his...thing..I'm just judging by pics )


I don't find him very attractive. You can find his videos very easily online. I just did a quick check now since you mentioned him earlier.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WHAT?! I dunno I'm a sucker for blue eyes and brown hair maybe that's why he gets me going..:stu

Everyone has different tastes.

He's better looking then most "actors" C'mon!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beyond annoyed. I know my sis was planning to do something tonight, on the eve of her 21st birthday. But she doesn't invite me to come along!!! She wanted to go out for dinner and have an alcoholic drink at midnight. Sure I don't drink but doesn't mean I wouldn't want to be there to celebrate! Even as she came over for 10 mins to gather clothes for later, I told her twice 'don't leave me bored!' She knows how bored I get and how all I want to do is get out of here on the weekends. Especially to celebrate your 21st birthday! I thought we were closer than close I'd be the first person around after your boyfriend. But nope, no text, no messages on facebook. Nothing from her at all tonight. 

Thanks sis. Happy b-day, hope it's grand... :|


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I bowl, drive around, the occasional acid flashback.

Is being socially inept the same as SA?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Another sleepless night.....


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This ****ing patrol is finally ovrr. YAY!

Time to stretch my legs now with a bit of running.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When Sunday morning hits, the thoughts of dreading Monday immediately occurs.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe breaking my laptop was a good thing.... Will waste less time on the Internet and go to bed before 3-4 AM....


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This run was one of the hardest i've had in quite a while. Problem here is that we rarely get permission to leave the base to run because it's too dangerous here, so i'm getting out of shape.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

meganmila said:


> James Deen gets my loins going.
> 
> ( Too bad I haven't seen a video of him...doing...his...thing..I'm just judging by pics )


Just googled that guy. I feel inadequate now


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not the introvert I thought I was. I've been learning a lot about myself in the past few months.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Just googled that guy. I feel inadequate now


Oh don't! It's just fantasy...I will know I will probably never get with a guy that looks like that so yeah..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Oh don't! It's just fantasy...I will know I will probably never get with a guy that looks like that so yeah..


I googled him without safe search on. So... yeah :?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I googled him without safe search on. So... yeah :?


Men and their penises lol I wasn't even looking at that.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Four-day weekend! Public schools are still closed for tomorrow. Thank you, Nemo. :boogie


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Elleire said:


> Four-day weekend! Public schools are still closed for tomorrow. Thank you, Nemo. :boogie


Ahh.. the blessing of snow storms


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Elleire said:


> Four-day weekend! Public schools are still closed for tomorrow. Thank you, Nemo. :boogie


They better be open here :mum


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

New headphones. Now that's what I am talking about.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I dont feel any remorse, not the slightest bit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Play skyrim and hope tomorrow isn't a repeat of Friday sounds like a plan >.<


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Y'know, I really thought I'd miss the taste of meat when I decided to be a vegetarian. I don't. Not at all, and I'm coming up on a year now. Weird.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It's interesting how things can seem to be going on the right track and then within an instant, it all falls apart and you are back at square one. This is why I need to stop letting hope and optimism cloud my judgement. I have always told myself that I was never meant to be happy and that fact always has and always will hold true.


That is awfully unfair to yourself. I sincerely hope you don't truly feel that way. :|


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

RIP to my grandmother Rosemary 7/20/1926 to 2/10/2013 4:50 am EST.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's been almost four days and counting. :time


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Some flames never die, some people never see because they are without light.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> RIP to my grandmother Rosemary 7/20/1926 to 2/10/2013 5:30am EST.


Ahh, lyssado :squeeze


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I'm going a little crazy...it's hot in this room and been feeling weird.

I need something to take my mind off of everything.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

How would CBT even help with my issues with my looks? Like what would a therapist even say to me?...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I think I'm going a little crazy...it's hot in this room and been feeling weird.
> 
> I need something to take my mind off of everything.


I thought it was your winter ? Can't you open a window or something ?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Why am i looking at this dude's pictures?

I never look at a dude's pictures...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tannasg said:


> I thought it was your winter ? Can't you open a window or something ?


It is supposed to be winter..it's just hot in this room. I can't open the window it's attached to the ac so you can't open it. I have the ceiling fan on and yeah...


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I first saw this a year ago and I still appreciate it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

If I had a dollar for every time I imagined in my head, how I put a gun against my head, I'd be a rich man. Sadly, I don't, nor I have a gun either.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Now I'm in the moment where I feel like I'm about to cry...wtf?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well damn :sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

right knee took quite a battering yesterday, totes worth it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well this is really awkward :afr


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I lived in a horror movie xD


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

So how's everyone doing tonight? good, good...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Loooooove this fireplace and the fire is so mesmerizing and warm and it's just what I need when I'm on my period. :love2


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damnit, I dropped my phone for the second time in like a week! >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Damnit, I dropped my phone for the second time in like a week! >_<


And I thought I just failed in the last few hours :teeth


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't stand celebrity award shows of any kind >.>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> And I thought I just failed in the last few hours :teeth


My hands have been so slippery lately.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

playing or even watching sports is so much more fun than real life


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> My hands have been so slippery lately.


My conversations have been awkward lately >.<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> My conversations have been awkward lately >.<


With that girl? :[


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> With that girl? :[


Ya... tomorrow is going to be a little awkward :um


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Damnit, I dropped my phone for the second time in like a week! >_<


Could you have carpal tunnel syndrome?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Ya... tomorrow is going to be a little awkward :um


Okay, well I'll wish you good luck for tomorrow. 



hoddesdon said:


> Could you have carpal tunnel syndrome?


No. xD I have noticed that I've been dropping stuff more these past few months. I dropped my scrunchie in the bathroom awhile back and had to throw it away and my deoderant. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why is this prick disturbing me at such an early hour just to give him cover. If he ever gets attacket, it's gonna be from a missile 5 km from where we are. I'm only effective to 1 km with my machine gun. :roll

This nonesense is really getting old.

79 days to go.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Why is this prick disturbing me at such an early hour just to give him cover. If he ever gets attacket, it's gonna be from a missile 5 km from where we are. I'm only effective to 1 km with my machine gun. :roll
> 
> This nonesense is really getting old.
> 
> 79 days to go.


^Hang in there. How are you able to SAS and combat?! :eyes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> ^Hang in there. How are you able to SAS and combat?! :eyes


Thanks.

Lol, I'm posting this from my phone.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Sleepytime tea tastes so good, but why doesn't it help me sleep...? :con Oh, right. Because the internet still exists. :|


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm livin' in the past..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Geography why you so borrrrrrrrring?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

No one is supposed to recognise me in my old neighbourhood. It's gonna be a disaster!

I'm gonna have to think of a proper disguise till I get there. I don't feel like explaining what I've been up to in the past few years...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hadron said:


> No one is supposed to recognise me in my old neighbourhood. It's gonna be a disaster!
> 
> I'm gonna have to think of a proper disguise till I get there. I don't feel like explaining what I've been up to in the past few years...


I suppose you won't be able to hide under a burka


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


> I suppose you won't be able to hide under a burka


Haha, actually, I think you might be up to something. It is the UK after all. Only problem is, at 6'2 I'm way too tall to pass for a woman.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Haha, actually, I think you might be up to something. It is the UK after all. Only problem is, at 6'2 I'm way too tall to pass for a woman.


They would be racist, anti Islamic bigots if they where to point that out. Or maybe that's just Canada. :roll


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I just got a text saying that I have a package to pick up at the store. It's a vacuum cleaner with a long tube. I'm gonna clean the hell out of this *****. I hope I wont mess up somehow while getting it.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

kitchen, anime and cat


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heh, a few gunshots from Lebanon and these fresh-meat tank guys start spamming the radio with their panic. You'd think WWIII broke out. 

And ****, I've 30% battery...how am I gonna get through this patrol?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

lithuania is now on google streetview 



good for them


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Heh, a few gunshots from Lebanon and these fresh-meat tank guys start spamming the radio with their panic. You'd think WWIII broke out.
> 
> And ****, I've 30% battery...how am I gonna get through this patrol?


Their the ones freaking out when their the ones sitting in a tank? :sus


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


> Their the ones freaking out when their the ones sitting in a tank? :sus


Lol, I know!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The LAPD, FBI/BATF, and CIA are all trying to prove that they are 
the best at apprehending criminals. The President decides to give them 
a test. He releases a rabbit into a forest and has each of them try 
to catch it. 

The CIA goes in. They place animal informants throughout the 
forest. They question all plant and mineral witnesses. After three 
months of extensive investigations they conclude that rabbits do not 
exist. 

Then the FBI/BATF goes in. After two weeks with no leads they burn the 
forest, killing everything in it, including the rabbit, and they make 
no apologies. The rabbit had it coming. 

Then the LAPD goes in. They come out two hours later with a badly 
beaten raccoon. The raccoon is yelling: "Okay! Okay! I'm a rabbit! 
I'm a rabbit!"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Monday. Just. Monday.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I thought Uni was supposed to be different.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

shelbster18 said:


> I didn't know that pica was Portuguese for dick. :shock


It's also the name of that disease in which people eat dirt, chalk, ice, clay etc.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i work too hard.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Hm it's Family Day today and I slept through my alarm this morning by 6 hours. I feel like I should go do something with my family since I know I won't get anything else done anyways, but I don't want to get out of my pajamas.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My stepmother confuses me. She is acting all nice to me all of the sudden for no reason :sus


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish an electric bass jingle would play after every post I make, kinda like Jerry Seinfeld.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I forgot my lunch at school today and I was thinking about going to the gas station down the road that goes to my school to get something but decided not to because that first guy I dated works there. I saw his car parked outside of the gas station when I was leaving to go home. I was at the traffic light. :um Man, I couldn't even imagine going in there. Awkward times indeedy.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Damn I miss Canada.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need a serious back and neck massage, can't even turn my head around completely without the muscles hurting.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Freiheit said:


> It's also the name of that disease in which people eat dirt, chalk, ice, clay etc.


Haha, yup. I know. It's a weird disease. xD


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe I should let it take its course, why should I stop someone elses possible happiness... 
._.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Your reasons for why I shouldn't like you just made me like you more :blank


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

****... I think I forgot to choose my classes for next year. I didn't realize how late I was until I heard the announcement that the very last day is tomorrow. All this time I'm listening to everyone else talk about which classes they picked, and I don't even know where are we suppose to do it. I know it's online, but where dammit? WHERE? And I was too scared to ask anyone...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Every time someone is kind to me, it's just another little bit of a lifeline thrown to me. It's like you're drowning but can still reach up a bit for a breath, and that one breath feels wonderful, but then you sink again. And if my mind can come back, that would be terribly nice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> ****... I think I forgot to choose my classes for next year. I didn't realize how late I was until I heard the announcement that the very last day is tomorrow. All this time I'm listening to everyone else talk about which classes they picked, and I don't even know where are we suppose to do it. I know it's online, but where dammit? WHERE? And I was too scared to ask anyone...


Oh no.  Maybe ask your teacher or something?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh no.  Maybe ask your teacher or something?


Whew. It's alright. I asked my brother and he told me where to go and I chose the classes and everything. The only thing I'm worried about is that it's a "first come, first served" type thing for electives and I _really_ want to have IB Art except a lot of people already signed up for it (you need the teacher's permission for IB courses) so hopefully I will get that class. Or else I'm going to have to get... theater-- I'm sorry, *theatre*. There are so many interesting classes but they're all IB and being a full IB student?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ First come first serve :lol I totally jacked a spot in my animation class from someone who can actually draw and actually likes animating things :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Whew. It's alright. I asked my brother and he told me where to go and I chose the classes and everything. The only thing I'm worried about is that it's a "first come, first served" type thing for electives and I _really_ want to have IB Art except a lot of people already signed up for it (you need the teacher's permission for IB courses) so hopefully I will get that class. Or else I'm going to have to get... theater-- I'm sorry, *theatre*. There are so many interesting classes but they're all IB and being a full IB student?


I've never heard of this IB stuff but that's good that you got it all figured out.  I freak out about stuff like that.:afr

This girl that was in my Anatomy/Physiology class last semester came in my class today while the instructor was talking. She's in a different lab class. I guess she was bringing in something late but she looked mad. :/ When she left, the instructor was just standing there all quiet with this face and didn't say anything for like a whole minute. I don't think she was pleased with that. I wonder what was wrong with her.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I fear I might be developing an addiction to Dr. Pepper :um


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> I fear I might be developing an addiction to Dr. Pepper :um


It's the bestest.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I fear I might be developing an addiction to Dr. Pepper :um


Their isn't such a thing as an addiction to Dr. Pepper only Enlightenment!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


:haha

this is gold


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You are playing hard to get and it's not working, stop it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hate waking up in the morning.

78 days to go.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

That was quite possibly the hardest bike ride I've ever dealt with. After an insane snowfall, a bunch of it melted and then refroze before I left work. I hand to ramp myself off of snow piles because people decided to stop plowing their sidewalks halfway through. That and the mini lakes forming on the sidewalks meant my feet were soaked.

Best part, didn't fall once. I really need a new front fender though.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel like I'm headed towards a low and I'm going to come crashing down and it's going to be tremendous. 

My moods are all over the place and I just want to be distracted. But it's inevitable.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I feel like I'm headed towards a low and I'm going to come crashing down and it's going to be tremendous.
> 
> My moods are all over the place and I just want to be distracted. But it's inevitable.


i feel the exact same way


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

WTF, I told my captain I wasn't gonna make any effort in this race I just finished and that I was gonna disgrace my platoon because I had a disagreement with him. 

Well, I was running with headphones on, and played games on my phone all through the run, and when I got to the finishing line I was told that my run got me a place somewhere in the middle of everyone who competed. 

Oh how i hate this place!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't always try to sleep...

but when I do, I remember all the awkward things I've done in the past.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think the army has turned me into a thug. I've beaten up so many people who pissed me off in the last couple of years. And to think that I used to be such a good boy.:roll


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm still hyper from the huge coffee I drank 10 hrs ago for work.

I'm attracted to every female I meet these days. kind of sad..


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

intheshadows said:


> I'm attracted to every female I meet these days. kind of sad..


Haha me too :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> I think the army has turned me into a thug. I've beaten up so many people who pissed me off in the last couple of years. And to think that I used to be such a good boy.:roll


It's a different story when you are where you are.
My dad was a military policeman when he did two years in the Army. He specialized in riots....yeah, he would have to take action.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

yet almost every dictonary I check doesn't have a definition of no. :wtf


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Hadron said:


> I think the army has turned me into a thug. I've beaten up so many people who pissed me off in the last couple of years. And to think that I used to be such a good boy.:roll


Beaten up who, if I may ask?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I will wear red on Valentine's Day and that is about it.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

drug users are disgusting...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> drug users are disgusting...


I hope you aren't talking about prescription drug users. :um


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

What is actually interesting?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope you aren't talking about prescription drug users. :um


no people who use hard drugs to get high


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate phones.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> no people who use hard drugs to get high


Okay, cool :teeth


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Imagine if Stephen Hawking would start using another speech generating device with a completely different "voice". I'm thinking Barry White.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> Beaten up who, if I may ask?


Guys from the army, room-mates, random fights with people on the street.

I can't believe that's what I turned into...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's a different story when you are where you are.
> My dad was a military policeman when he did two years in the Army. He specialized in riots....yeah, he would have to take action.


I wasn't referring to that. I'm not in the military police, anyway...we fight with guns.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ellipses.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I wonder where I could apply to be the new Pope. I'd be dope as the new Pope.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

cmed said:


> I wonder where I could apply to be the new Pope. I'd be dope as the new Pope.


lol I'm sure you would be. For starters you would have to be Catholic, as for the rest i don't know.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

toutenkarthon said:


> lol I'm sure you would be. For starters you would have to be Catholic, as for the rest i don't know.


I appreciate your support!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

A man can live above his body, it is not what defines him. A woman is always defined by her body, and by her appearance.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kilogram


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Barette said:


> A man can live above his body, it is not what defines him. A woman is always defined by her body, and by her appearance.


Think youre perpetuating the problem by viewing that statement as being an absolute truth.

I think what you do and how people remember you as a person has a way bigger influence. Lasting impressions are more substantial than the initial physical reaction to someone

The benefits of being "attractive" play a part for both genders. If i was smart i'd probably want to be attractive. Both are foreign concepts to me so im not sure what my point is haha. I guess my point is, i wouldnt want to bang mother theresa


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

**** you Lincoln.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cmed for pope! grab the Banners and Signs sas :lol


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


> Cmed for pope! grab the Banners and Signs sas :lol


Appreciate the support man! Not gonna lie, I just want to wear a swanky hat and be in charge of stuff.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, I'm so drunk right now....Definitely not a good time to post on here.:roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't believe this dog that I haven't seen since three months ago came back this morning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I can't believe this dog that I haven't seen since three months ago came back this morning.


That means you should keep it :yes


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes you should keep it, you must have made an impression on it.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

I am about to go to 6 pm class. If I'm unlucky, which I usually am, I wilñl have to stay there until 10 pm. And then I have class at 6 am tomorrow. Rough timing...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Wow, I have never heard of a class lasting four hours. Two hours seems to be accepted as the maximum length for a class or seminar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My sister's birthday is on February 17. I wonder what I should get her.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> My sister's birthday is on February 17. I wonder what I should get her.


See Below:



shelbster18 said:


> I can't believe this dog that I haven't seen since three months ago came back this morning.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> See Below:


Haha, no. She's not having that dog. She has friends, so it's not like she's lonely and I don't think she deserves a pet. xD I don't know what to get her. lol

If I banged my head on Valentine's day, would hearts circle around my head?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh things are going well for me? oh their gonna get sick over the weekend.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Moving out of home soon, I haven't been this happy in years. I feel great :teeth


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats! ^

...

Mhm... Well **** it, I'm going even if it's cold tomorrow xD


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ok seriously is there ANY ****ING THERAPIST that doesn't try and shut me up by complimenting me on my looks when i am just trying to tell them about my insecurity? YOU'RE NOT ****ING HELPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I have little patience.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

VipFuj said:


> *Think youre perpetuating the problem by viewing that statement as being an absolute truth. *
> 
> I think what you do and how people remember you as a person has a way bigger influence. Lasting impressions are more substantial than the initial physical reaction to someone
> 
> The benefits of being "attractive" play a part for both genders. If i was smart i'd probably want to be attractive. Both are foreign concepts to me so im not sure what my point is haha. I guess my point is, i wouldnt want to bang mother theresa


This part is extremely pertinent. If you view it as a truth, it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Armie Hammer and Garrett Hedlund in one photo? OH MY GOD I HAVE DIED FROM THE BEAUTY.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Armie Hammer and *Garrett Hedlund *in one photo? OH MY GOD I HAVE DIED FROM THE BEAUTY.


:fall


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't stop eating sweet food.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

77 days till I can celebrate for the first time in years!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder how I'm going to handle being in a classroom again?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I wonder how I'm going to handle being in a classroom again?


You are going to handle it well. The other students aren't going to pay attention to you.....well, some of the girls will :lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> You are going to handle it well. The other students aren't going to pay attention to you.....well, some of the girls will :lol.


I hope so, I actually feel driven to succeed this time. I start tomorrow and I'm actually not as nervous as I thought I might be.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

shelbster18 said:


> My sister's birthday is on February 17. I wonder what I should get her.


If she not very opinionated, a feather boa. If she is very opinionated, something pertaining to her interests and cultural, like... ethiopian peanut butter, if it exists.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw a post on here, this came to mind.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

WingStop seems to attract the most douchebags I've seen out of any other eatery. There's always like 3 cars that come in with their music blasting in the 15 minutes I stay here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm still tired =/


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

ChampagneYear said:


> WingStop seems to attract the most douchebags I've seen out of any other eatery. There's always like 3 cars that come in with their music blasting in the 15 minutes I stay here.


I love your Daul Kim avatar. :heart


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

2 hrs sleep wEEEEEEEEE im not going to survive today


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

awwww HELLLL YEEEEEEEAHHHH next class is cancelled imma sleep!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, now I'm cyber-stalking her. Can I actually get any lower than this?:roll


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

My interview went well :yay 
I'm so ****ing exited it's wrong. I should be prepared for bad news but it's so ****ing exciting!!!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> awwww HELLLL YEEEEEEEAHHHH next class is cancelled imma sleep!!!!!!!


What's yr avatar? Lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Buerhle said:


> What's yr avatar? Lol


He-Man and his sexy wink!!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Brasilia said:


> My interview went well :yay
> I'm so ****ing exited it's wrong. I should be prepared for bad news but it's so ****ing exciting!!!


That is a great feeling.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> He-Man and his sexy wink!!


Lol. I thought it was he man. 2 funny.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Buerhle said:


> That is a great feeling.


:boogie

^ I'm doing that right now


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> My interview went well :yay
> I'm so ****ing exited it's wrong. I should be prepared for bad news but it's so ****ing exciting!!!


That's good man well done


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> That's good man well done


merci/danke/grazie


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I sense an ominous storm looming and unassailable. I acknowledge that I am stranded and completely at the mercy of the winds, yet somehow I would rather avert this storm.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> awwww HELLLL YEEEEEEEAHHHH next class is cancelled imma sleep!!!!!!!


Difficult to sleep when you're browsing the internet. :b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Difficult to sleep when you're browsing the internet. :b


i can't sleep lol changed my mind


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its the little things I wonder about, like this morning at about 3am I went to close my car door and tried to do it quietly, meaning that it didn't actually lock and just got half way between in an annoying way which meant I had to do it again. This happens all the time and probably to everyone, not being committed enough to the door slam and having to re-do it over and over.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't believe that actually happened. Awesome. 8)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why do I post in that section...actually why I do even read it...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanna know who got me sick.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't do it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a week.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The next mother-****er who stops in front of me in the ****ing hallway is having their legs broken in twenty different ****ing places Learn how to walk you inbred mongrel ****s :x


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I bet I could make my own airplane.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Too many Californian SASers, we need more Maine Representation :lol


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i was out of anything to have my butter with so scrounged around and turned up an old bag of brown rice. i made a cup, but i was impatient so i only cooked it for 20 minutes before i ate it. my mom is going to pull through tonight with some sweet potatoes and almonds for me.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I wish Arthur Ripley had made more noirs back in the day. Watching one of his films is like being in an ominous nightmarish dream - a flashback to my childhood, when I used to have those on a regular basis.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Family Day? Why have I never heard of this? :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Facebook drama ftw.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

And the quake has shifted it 4 and 1/2 meters. A few meters either side, and this place would have been obliterated


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

what happened to this show??


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

WHy?!


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Valentines day tommorow


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Mile of meat tomorrow! :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I always get confused with significant figures. I've gotten a half a point taken off on every answer in my Physics class because of it. So, I have to round 40 to two significant figures. I still don't get it even after googling it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No geography tomorrow, nothing to do but sit in the library 2nd period and not going to gay animation any more wow 5 hours of wandering the halls or sitting in the ****ing library. :bash


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

On one hand, I totally failed my math test. On the other hand, 1.5 new issues of The Walking Dead came out today so... it was a good day. It was a good day.

Now I just have to work up the courage to finish my lab report for psychology so I don't fail _that_ too.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if being optimistic is delusional.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Designing to arbitrary values is frigging difficult.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Tomorrow can go **** it self I'm sleeping in, if my dad want's to have a ***** fit about me not going to school he can go **** himself as well.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Gloomlight said:


> I love your Daul Kim avatar. :heart


She is greatly missed. I still get chills thinking of her last post on her blog.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just noticed the name of those fruit bar thingies called Fig Newtons. It's like they took the abbreviation of fig from significant figures and Newton's laws of motion to name them. Maybe they'll make me smarter in Physics.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

If the meek will inherit the earth, I'd like to know when it's going to happen?


----------



## Snapple (Feb 13, 2013)

What am I doing? Wasting time.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Even the best fall down sometimes....


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

What's with all the gender wars on here recently?


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> What's with all the gender wars on here recently?


Sexual frustration I suppose. Strong force it is, well used by Big Brother.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

people who are incapable of caring about others should not be allowed to have children.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Even the best fall down sometimes....


Great song.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone else have this users avatar located there for som really strange reason? Lmao....


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm getting so antsy and shaky....ughhh I hope this goes away.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> **** you Lincoln.


Yeah I always wanted to bang Lincoln.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> What's with all the gender wars on here recently?


Guess Valentine's Day is getting the blue balls going off on here.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been trying so hard to keep perspective on everything that its stopping me from enjoying things, sometimes you just need to get lost in the moment and take a chance. In trying to not over think the small things, I am now over thinking the bigger things.

Unfortunately I'm too afraid to take any chances, I'm literally terrified of fear and failure. How the hell can I change anything or get back into life when I'm paralyzed by my own inadequacy.

Put myself into the situation where I have 0 people in reality to open up to or be real with, this site is the only place I can turn to l3itch now.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The gender war is over. Everyone go home. :tiptoe


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It was fun while it lasted..of course THAT thread gets closed faster...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

PMS makes me lose my mind. I swear, I become a different person.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> It was fun while it lasted..of course THAT thread gets closed faster...


Right? Makes sense though, considering the forum.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> The gender war is over guys. Everyone go home. :walk


That was like a barely a skirmish. It was all in good fun.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

The tit for tat bickering in the gender/relationship threads is hilarious sometimes, its like a limbo of who can stoop lower with their sweeping assumptions and immaturity.



diamondheart89 said:


> That was like a barely a skirmish. It was all in good fun.


yeah, good fun to call virgins disguising on site full of depressed people. way to go champ. :roll


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm PMS-ing, I can't help getting caught up in stupid internet arguments. Hormones, you know, all that jazz.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely song.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Elad said:


> The tit for tat bickering in the gender/relationship threads is hilarious sometimes, its like a limbo of who can stoop lower with their sweeping assumptions and immaturity.


Only, WE weren't being serious. That was just pure unabashed mocking. It felt great. 8)

What can I say, sometimes you just need to mock some douchebags.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What is it about people that makes them compelled to bump years-old threads?


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I kinda want to be a huge ****.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Only, WE weren't being serious. That was just pure unabashed mocking. It felt great. 8)
> 
> What can I say, sometimes you just need to mock some douchebags.


I know. It was all a joke..


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

discuss.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

arnie said:


> The gender war is over. Everyone go home. :tiptoe


But i'm already home. :blank
I guess i'll just stop lurking now.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Little boy rode past me on his bike and asked "did you have a nice day?" I replied "yeah thanks for asking, hope you did too." he just looked at me weird and I was thinking, that was kind of nice.

Then after he was about 20m away he turned and shouted "had a nice day with your mom!"

True story. I just started lolling in the middle of the park path while he sped off like he though I would chase him.

also I am getting a tattoo, phucket.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> discuss.


Surrogate teenage pregnancy is at an all time high :no


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Blackness enshrouds me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Elad said:


> Little boy rode past me on his bike and asked "did you have a nice day?" I replied "yeah thanks for asking, hope you did too." he just looked at me weird and I was thinking, that was kind of nice.
> 
> Then after he was about 20m away he turned and shouted "had a nice day with your mom!"


:lol

OK. Thank you, I needed a smile.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> discuss.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - this page. :lol


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So my thread got locked. Good. Can't believe i actually stooped so low. :roll

76 days to go.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Last ever post on SAS:

Time to move on....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Last ever post on SAS:
> 
> Time to move on....


It better not be!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

madisonjane said:


>


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
QUIET in the LIBRARY!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Happy Valentine's Day, you mother****ers!!!*

*Yeeeeeeeeeah*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well as embarrassing as accidentally waking her up at 2 in the morning was, It did successfully cheer me up. :um


----------



## Snapple (Feb 13, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day, you mother****ers!!!*
> 
> *Yeeeeeeeeeah*


*You sir, sound thrilled for this holiday.

Your avatar is hot. :b *


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I need something to download >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Damn that's a fine looking rat such an outrage that it's being subjected to animal abuse :no


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

^ Good luck


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have such long hair....but I don't like going to hairdressers and I have some problems with my scalp.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy conception day :lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

was just standing in a hallway checking SAS and realized it was right outside the men's locker room, and they came out. lol hay guise


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Elad said:


> Little boy rode past me on his bike and asked "did you have a nice day?" I replied "yeah thanks for asking, hope you did too." he just looked at me weird and I was thinking, that was kind of nice.
> 
> Then after he was about 20m away he turned and shouted "had a nice day with your mom!"
> 
> True story. I just started lolling in the middle of the park path while he sped off like he though I would chase him.


Oh man. That just made my day. :haha Kids can be funny sometimes.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Currently Active Users: 6634 (455 members and 6179 guests) I don't really like this at all


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac is getting back together for a tour? :shock I remember saying if there was any concert I'd go to, it would be Fleetwood Mac. If only I could go to a concert. I've never been to one.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Fleetwood Mac is getting back together for a tour? :shock I remember saying if there was any concert I'd go to, it would be Fleetwood Mac. If only I could go to a concert. I've never been to one.


What!! :eek I must go! I've never been to a concert either so you're not alone lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Fleetwood Mac is getting back together for a tour? :shock I remember saying if there was any concert I'd go to, it would be Fleetwood Mac. If only I could go to a concert. I've never been to one.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> What!! :eek I must go! I've never been to a concert either so you're not alone lol


Most people I know have been to at least one concert. xD My dad mentioned it years ago about going to one. My goal is to go to a Fleetwood Mac concert one of these days. I must go.



Brasilia said:


>


 I remember you listen to Fleetwood Mac. :high5

My mom just gave me a goody bag for Valentine's Day. :3 I got a lot of chocolate covered peanuts to eat...and a card. lol xD


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Currently Active Users: 6634 (455 members and 6179 guests) I don't really like this at all


Raising SA awareness, awesome


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I think ill start my usual weekend routine of laying in bed doing nothing all day today.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

****, ughhhhh. Why did I have to think about that? F*cking perfect.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't deserve the air I breath.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

This post is just a figment of your imagination manifesting itself as a series of pixels on your screen.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why do people get so mad at 1 day when there is 364 other days to worry about?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

cmed said:


> This post is just a figment of your imagination manifesting itself as a series of pixels on your screen.


Yes, I know, that's why I can't see it.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> Yes, I know, that's why I can't see it.


Right? Right? Crazy.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Why do people get so mad at 1 day when there is 364 other days to worry about?


People want a reason to give or receive cheesy as **** Hallmark cards, a crappy box of chocolates that probably has a gross coconut one, and dead flowers? I don't know either. The only thing I don't like about this day is how dramatic some single people are.


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

mark101 said:


> ^ Good luck


Thank you


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ChampagneYear said:


> People want a reason to give or receive cheesy as **** Hallmark cards, a crappy box of chocolates that probably has a gross coconut one, and dead flowers? I don't know either. The only thing I don't like about this day is how dramatic some single people are.


I'm with you on the coconut. Blech. I saw more public displays of affection and flowers today than I'd care to notice. The good thing is that candy will be all mines Feb. 15th.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the feeling of being exhausted. It calms me in a weird sort of way.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate it when I got time fo stuff I don't want to do, but ain't nobody got time fo the stuff I want to do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I need to stop sending stupid emails when I'm depressed >.<


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

For some reason, maybe because I'm stupid, I can't figure out how to post my first thread - please help me!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hamster12 said:


> For some reason, maybe because I'm stupid, I can't figure out how to post my first thread - please help me!!!


Big blue button somewhere in the top left.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Meh, I don't care.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

:noPineapples grow on trees.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Big blue button somewhere in the top left.


OK thanks :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Katatonia supporting Opeth for their tour here next month. God I hope I am not racing so I can go..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Dumb comic books and your constant naked boobs and less common, but still shown penises, and sex scenes making me minimize the window until whoever was around me goes away so they don't freak out.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

**** this life.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Sooo, all the the Pizza Huts got permanently closed down in my parents city years ago (Southern Louisiana). I'll never why.This state can be retarded sometimes.So now since I'm away college, I've just had Pizza Hut for the first time in years!I've missed it soo much.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I don't deserve the air I breath.


Don't take life too seriously.



ratherunique11 said:


> Sooo, all the the Pizza Huts got permanently closed down in my parents city years ago (Southern Louisiana). I'll never why.This state can be retarded sometimes.So now since I'm away college, I've just had Pizza Hut for the first time in years!I've missed it soo much.


I think Pizza Hut is the cockiest pizza chain on the planet...because they accept competitors coupons. That makes me wish I had my own pizza place.
"Welcome to Mitch's Pizzeria! This weeks coupon? UNLIMITED FREE PIZZA!*"

*Special note: Coupon not good at any of the Mitch's Pizzeria's locations.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why is there so many people on? Omg..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha^

Most users ever online was 7,074, Today at 07:31 AM.

Happy Valentine's day everyone. :O


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I really hope it dies down tomorrow...I think I'm freaking out.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Lately I've been noticing how everyone around me is so fast-talking. In conversations I often feel like I'm meditating, trying to get to my point - which always seems to be _slightly_ out-of-reach - at my own pace, without having my serenity disturbed by the impatience of others. But that never seems to work. I'm perpetually out-of-sync. And inside I'm secretly laughing at other people, even though I'm obviously the dysfunctional one under the circumstances.

This is one of those days when I wish I could just take my brain and throw it out the window. Oh what the hell.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I applied for graduation today. So I'm graduating in May. :yay

Had a bit of a freak out last night when I found out I had missed my department's deadline. It was Monday, 4 days before the university's deadline. My own fault for waiting till the last minute as usual. Luckily they took my application anyways. Cost $100.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hooray for the bare minimum! Or rather.... hooray for below the bare minimum.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rdrr said:


> Why do people get so mad at 1 day when there is 364 other days to worry about?


So true. Not to mention... forever alone!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I bet a few people got an STD tonight. :evil.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Stop saying you are awesome, you are not.

Awesome people dont say they are awesome, they act awesome.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I really want a baguette and some brie right now


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I applied for graduation today. So I'm graduating in May. :yay
> 
> Had a bit of a freak out last night when I found out I had missed my department's deadline. It was Monday, 4 days before the university's deadline. My own fault for waiting till the last minute as usual. Luckily they took my application anyways. Cost $100.


My college makes us apply like 3 quarters in advance. Kind of hard if you aren't sure when your going to graduate. Congrats :clap


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

There cannot be a thing such as "Your lost!" As there was nothing to gain in the first place.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

motherfruiters wanna blind me but first they gotta lime me

dat fish grey 

dat fish grey

I really need to start reading rap lyrics before singing them


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Damnit what a horrible night... power failure at the worst possible time, tried to turn it back on but wouldn't work... problem at the power company so I had to wait like an hour untill it came back on and I just sat there with my damn flashlight.

Gave me a horrible headache too...

Went to bed and found out I didn't have any clean blankets so I had a great time trying to sleep... got up just a few hours later and now I'm dead beat tired...


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

yeabuddy


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

If you don't quote this post and pass it on to 10 people then the ghost of Christmas past will eat you.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, that wasn't so bad...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday.......the FIFTEENTH! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> Stop saying you are awesome, you are not.
> 
> Awesome people dont say they are awesome, they act awesome.


:con Well put. :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great. Just what I needed. For my sister to send me a text rubbing it in my face saying that she got a dog. I hate her so much right now. I'm going to ignore her texts. Her birthday is coming up in a couple of days and I'm not even going to tell her Happy Birthday. She doesn't care about me anyways. :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Great. Just what I needed. For my sister to send me a text rubbing it in my face saying that she got a dog. I hate her so much right now. I'm going to ignore her texts. Her birthday is coming up in a couple of days and I'm not even going to tell her Happy Birthday. She doesn't care about me anyways. :/


Well I'm jealous of my friends cat :mum


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Will there ever be a day where I can feel free?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Human life seems to be worth much less nowadays. Is our numbers directly linked to our worth? It certainly appears to be that way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dumbing down to the lowest common denominator? That's a bit too high, don't you think?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Why is there so many people on? Omg..


The session time was extended from 30 min to 2 hours, so it just looks that way.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I just discovered the joys of audio mixing software. I'm gonna have soooo much fun.... :eyes


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"I don't know man. If somebody called me something that I'm not, I could see getting mad."

"The problem with somebody giving you **** about being gay isn't that they're wrong about you. It's that they're giving you ****."


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I just discovered the joys of audio mixing software. I'm gonna have soooo much fun.... :eyes


Lol, keep at it for a while - you'll suck at first. I started producing when I was 14, and coincidentally, just now, I found a bunch of mixes and tunes that I made a couple of years ago and surprisingly most of it sounds ok - I was expecting to cringe with embarrassment. I had so much fun, it makes me want to start again.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Lol, keep at it for a while - you'll suck at first. I started producing when I was 14, and coincidentally, just now, I found a bunch of mixes and tunes that I made a couple of years ago and surprisingly most of it sounds ok - I was expecting to cringe with embarrassment. I had so much fun, it makes me want to start again.


My aims are pretty unsophisticated. I was just looking for a way to hum more than one part in a tune so that I could harmonize with myself, because I find that thrilling for some reason. I wasn't expecting to find free software for this... and the program is less than 1 MB in size. That's freaking craaaazy.

EDIT: Actually it's 3 MB.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

2800. Geez.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The only good part of today: shamelessly singing this in the student center with my friends 






I know it by heart now...lol


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Said oo girl
Shock me like an electric eel
Baby girl
Turn me on with your electric feel

Gah I love this song!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

No s***, it's depressing.


----------



## Rhian (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, dog, some days I kind of sort of (just a teeny tiny bit!) hate you. All day all you do is run around, hopping all over, screeching at me so I'll go outside just to play with your stupid frisbee. So I get all bundled up (because it's freezing outside, thanks for noticing) and I trudge through the snow to play.

Then it lands in a nice, pristine patch of waist-deep snow and you stare at me blankly as if to say _are you going to get that?_ Guess what? No, no I'm not going to go and get that. We're going back inside. And then I'm never going to go out and play with you again.

(until tomorrow comes, anyway, and the hopping and the screeching starts all over again, hurray for high energy herding dogs!)


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Name something and you will be able to identify what it is.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

If I had been out in public, I would have avoided this but the guy knocked on my door (knocked on my door!), disarmed me by telling me he was a neighbour of mine (I talked to a neighbour!) and then I signed up to Lovefilm. I'm so very annoyed and disappointed in myself. Now I'm going to have to go through the arduous task of cancelling. You have to phone them.

This was my side of the conversation the last time I cancelled Lovefilm:

Me: Hi. I'd like to cancel my account please.
Me: (gives necessary information)
Me: No, I'd just like to cancel it please.
Me: No, I'd just like to cancel it please.
Me: No, I'd just like to cancel it please.
Me: Yes, when you receive the discs I have now you can just cancel it.
Me: No, just cancel it.
Me: No, just cancel it please.
Me: Just cancel it when you receive the discs back.
Me: No, just cancel it when you receive them.
Me: No, I'd just like to cancel it please.
Me: No, I'd just like to cancel it please.
Me: I'll send them back now and as soon as you get them, I want my account cancelled.
Me: No, just cancel it please.
Me: Just cancel it! Cancel it! Just cancel it when you receive the discs! Can't you do that? Just do that! Just cancel it! 
Me: Yes! Please!
Me: Thank you. Bye.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

'This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 2 seconds.'

^ the most annoying thing about SAS.

Edit: HAhahahahAHAHA Just as I clicked 'Post Quick Reply' I got the following message:

'This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 14 seconds.'


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Deep. Deep inside.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

There was a reason I wanted to go to Chicago but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

TURN OFF YOUR ****ING BOOMBOX, dumbass!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Snow Day :yay:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

14 hours of sleep...tired or just depressed?


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh Fenchurch, I REALLY need to find you soon. I wonder if you're feeling as bad as me right now.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

life is a strange, strange thing.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't usually taste "hot chips" as hot... but when I do, it's because I'm eating Takis _Fuego_. I want some more of them too.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

When people have the ability to make you think you could be wrong, is when you lose your power.

It is why it is crucial to acquire enough knowledge and experience to be able to value and trust your own opinion or judgment even when it is at it's most challenged.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha this perfectly portrays the other teams experience when me and my buddy are on the same team and we're both extremely sleep deprived and on autopilot.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Why is it that we sometimes grow up to be similar to the people we never want to be like?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I really want to start skating so I'll have a reason to go outside in the winter.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Speaking of the prey...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm wasting a perfectly good arse.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm wasting a perfectly good arse.


You should go and look for a proper chair.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have to run tonight.

Temperature check......

19F/-7c with a wind chill factor of 7F/-13c. It can be done, but I have to wear sweatpants over my winter leggings.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I need a coffee, cant be bothered.

~post spot saved for later


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I so much wish i was just able to come off as friendly instead of rude, but the anxiety just takes over when i'm around people ughhh


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

-Misery indeed, but good misery.
-They all say they don't do it,but they all do it.
-Lol, I had the greatest gift I just couldn't find anyone to give it to.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I'm just going to sit here till my tummy explodes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did not run.

I need to go to bed. Good night :lol :yawn


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

-Comes a time where a man get to know himself so well, that he knows what territory not to adventure himself into.
-When someone know his value, he can speak of himself with integrity without being afraid.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

The triumphs section makes me want to die.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Why would you give someone a landscape to build a home, if it's only to be consumed by a volcano.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Who are amazing.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Why the flying **** did youtube have to ever change. I don't give a **** about "suggested for me", I want to see the old setup which showed the most viewed for the day in every category without all this crap and the bar on the side.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm getting kind of tired about being called out for weightloss and being too skinny. I need to start calling them back about being fat, but I have a feeling that wont go down quite as well.

Also that awkward moment when you're using new headphones for the first time and its a whole new experience, so much so that I think there is an earthquake happening - panicing and looking around scared.

thanks wiz khalifa.

new zealand problems.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

indeed.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw that my dad got another flatscreen TV. :no We already have one. What do we need another one for? I thought one of them was mine, so I asked my mom what they were doing with the older one. She said that she doesn't know yet. :| Really? You buy another flatscreen TV and don't know what to do with the other one. I'm just standing there thinking, "For ****s sake, give it to me maybe?" Come on. That's a perfectly good waste of a flatscreen TV.

I can't believe this beautiful black russian terrier I saw a few days ago in my backyard. It had a collar and it didn't want me to pet it. It was a little shaggy looking and fairly big. I've never seen dogs like that around here ever.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ He should give me some of his money :blank


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Akinator? It's so strange.. I think of a character, answer some vague questions, and the genie guesses who I'm thinking of. So far it's gotten every single one except for Dan Hamhuis (it guessed Shane Doan). Can a smart person explain to me how it works? :eyes

Omg it even guessed the correct twin.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ^ He should give me some of his money :blank


He should. I'd rather let you have the money than him. He's a selfish ***** that doesn't deserve all the stuff he buys. It makes him a hypocrite, too.

My posts still haven't gotten deleted. :| Looks like I'll just delete all of them myself.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

My defense system against zombies is to let them starve to death after they attempt to eat my brain.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I am loving the song "Let's go" by Matt and Kim....I always thought they were adorable.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I am loving the song "Let's go" by Matt and Kim....I always thought they were adorable.


I want to see you dance to that song! :b


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I saw a lady rollerskating as she did her shopping at the supermarket two days ago. I think I have to propose that to my psychiatrist as a new treatment for my depression. That lady was having too much fun.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Why do people get so upset about eating horse meat?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Going to the burrito place tonite :boogie


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay throat, here's the deal. I'll let you continue being sore (stomach and head can join in too!) if it lasts all the way until Tuesday in a grand finale of pain and discomfort so I can get out of school. Deal?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I used to think the world was a mess long ago, today I realize how wrong I was, the world is in way bigger mess then I originally thought it was and I don't think there's any hope to save it. Because it would mean we all have to change, and that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The weather outside reminds me of dementors.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, at least now I know why I avoid most of the parts of the forum.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What the **** dude. I was totally excited for the new episodes of The Walking Dead last week, and I totally forgot a new one will come out every Sunday until the end of the season. I got too damn used to not having good come on on Sundays.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder if taylor swift has slept with an asian guy before.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Classical music is the best background music. I normally can't listen to anything when I'm reading but it's so soothing and nice, I don't mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish I could pull motivation out of thin air I cant get _anything_ done without it no matter how much I need to. :sigh


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

arnie said:


> Why do people get so upset about eating horse meat?


I get upset when thinking about fermented mare's milk, but hey whatever floats your boat, that's my philosophy. Oh yeah, and agreed people are uptight about eating certain hoofed animals.

random thought: why did I smirk at ashkenazy in the beginning? Just thought he was another fad pianist but really his playing is quite gentle and nuanced esp. in the chopin region.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't help it, some things just gnaw at me. I have to say something even though I just want to hide.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monday......but it's going to be a bit warmer.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

arnie said:


> Why do people get so upset about eating horse meat?


They probably have a sort of emotional attachment to horses (in general) just like most have to dogs. Just ask a family that owns a dog to eat it and they'd furiously object.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

If for once something could be offered to me on a pedestal, just once, I think it would account for all the mess.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

From _The Social Network_:

"..you're going to go through life thinking that girls don't like you because you're a nerd. And I want you to know, from the bottom of my heart, that that won't be true. It'll be because you're an *******".

Swap out "you're a nerd" with "you have SA", and this quote pertains to many people on this site.

I'm looking @ you gender war threads.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You write songs about what you want, speak about it, day dream of it, fantasy of it but when it's time to grab it, you spit it away.



TryingMara said:


> From _The Social Network_:
> 
> "..you're going to go through life thinking that girls don't like you because you're a nerd. And I want you to know, from the bottom of my heart, that that won't be true. It'll be because you're an *******".
> 
> ...


This girl was right thought, he's an ******* and she made a huge favor in pointing him in the right way, I'll give her an award for that.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Embrace failure, at every time you fail , you should embrace it but not forget to hate it, because failure is what force us to improve , if we were to succeed at the first shot, we would never become great we would be decent at best.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:agree


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Halp stop my obsession with chocolate. Haaaalp!  I need to go to the hospital.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> Embrace failure, at every time you fail , you should embrace it but not forget to hate it, because failure is what force us to improve , if we were to succeed at the first shot, we would never become great we would be decent at best.


Kakumbus - you are not a failure.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Elad said:


> I wonder if taylor swift has slept with an asian guy before.


You must be bored bro :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I need a gang. I need to be a gang leader. Have a group of minions. Of people who will do what I say.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Kakumbus - you are not a failure.


Results show that I am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> Results show that I am


What results?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

How much swag must one man contain to pull off wearing leather sweatpants.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, you're right. My life revolves around deleting your off-topic all the time


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

The record for the number of users was broken again two hours ago.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy (dysfunctional) Family Day!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Failure always failure


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I listen to really ****ty music when I work out.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I listen to really ****ty music when I work out.


YMCA....


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I love klonopin :love2


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I feel really empowered recently, feels good man.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally posted by *rednosereindeer*
> No, we hate these threads because they always become a place for males with little to no social experience to pretend to be an expert on human interactions and behavior when their main source of information is things they read on the internet.
> 
> Oh, and I'm sure their high school experience has something to do with their current mindset, too. But that's about how worldly they get.


I agree. :yes (from locked thread)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

If I get alive through the next few years, hell, even this year, it will be a shock / surprise.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I got recognized for working ten years at my company, although the actual anniversary is next month. (dead end, though)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Might as well sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> The record for the number of users was broken again two hours ago.


The record has been broken again again at 3 pm (my time).

Is there a rule against quoting yourself?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I had Batman-level detective skills. Or even Scooby-Doo-level. Hell, I'd settle for Boxcar Children-level detective skills.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I wish I had Batman-level detective skills. Or even Scooby-Doo-level. Hell, I'd settle for Boxcar Children-level detective skills.


To figure out where your keys are?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A Solar reactor interesting...

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...reactor-uses-unique-mirror-to-harvest-the-sun


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I love how days after days and days after days again, remind me of how I always make the right decisions.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Do bread-sticks have free will?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I need to be in Australia. Until then, I will not be happy. :sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Yeah it's pretty swell.
---

Only just over a week until the new racing season, can't wait, specially since I don't have to work at each race and can just enjoy them this year!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ well what do you know a krypto*****


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

For some reason, this has always stuck with me.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I felt incredibly nostalgic getting ready in my old bedroom this morning, listening to Francoise Hardy and Coeur de Pirate just like I used to. I feel close to the person I was a year ago, closer than I ever have. Then, I never expected things would turn out this way, and then, I had more hope. Getting out of here was the answer to all my problems. Though I couldn't ever picture myself back, it's almost nice to experience it, for a minute.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I really wish I could be comfortable around other people more easily and just be myself, atleast I would be judged for who I truly am as opposed to whatever the hell my SA has turned me into.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww  Coffee on a Tuesday maintenance day ^_^


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Realized one reason why a few of my friendships have lasted so long. One of the pair always relents on restaurant choices. If both people are headstrong, then it doesn't work.

With me and Ali, it's usually Ali that lets me choose. 

With me and V., it's usually her that does the suggesting and gets the final say.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

cafune said:


>


Wasn't that a line from Roots? When Kunta Kinte is locked up in a cellar and he's like "No matter where we are, something something about seeing the moon", and then his girlfriend gets all emotional and the scene ends with a focus on the moon.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Our tv station replaced David Attenborough's voice in the Africa series with a Dutch upstart. Oh, the horror! :eek


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Wasn't that a line from Roots? When Kunta Kinte is locked up in a cellar and he's like "No matter where we are, something something about seeing the moon", and then his girlfriend gets all emotional and the scene ends with a focus on the moon.


Um, maybe... maybe not. I wouldn't know. But the moon seen is the same, regardless of location, which would make you feel closer to the person you're separated from, so the context sounds about right.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hells to the motha ****ing yea. That guy that cheated off of my lab report in Physics withdrawaled.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hells to the motha ****ing yea. That guy that cheated off of my lab report in Physics *withdrawaled*.


:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus


Oh, I just meant that he dropped the class. I should have just said that instead. Oops.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, I just meant that he dropped the class. I should have just said that instead. Oops.


So you mean he withdrew.

Americans making up new words and forgetting where the U's go. :teeth

Spelling nazi kangaroo


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I love online dating sites. Whenever I feel like having a conversation with a brick wall I log right in!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to be a quirky gameshow host.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

We meet again, antipsychotics. Sigh. I better not gain any more weight than I have already in the past 2 years.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Do bread-sticks have free will?


No, otherwise they would try to run away when you are going to eat them.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Monotony said:


> So you mean he withdrew.
> 
> Americans making up new words and forgetting where the U's go. :teeth


What they do is create verbs out of nouns e.g. "he eye-balled me". In this case "withdrawal" is a noun created from a verb, so creating another verb ("withdrawaled") out the noun created from the verb is redundant since you can just use the original verb ('withdraw").


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

****, on some days I really miss SH


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This is going to be the death of me.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I really need some inspiration in my life.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I was going to ask her out, but you guys sent her home before I got back from my delivery. Way to cockblock me Domino's Pizza!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There was NO WAY I was going to pay for a tank of gas for $3.81 when I could go home and pay $3.49 a gallon!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man I hate doctors. Even more so than dandruff, and I HATE dandruff. Not as much as an itchy scalp.


Also, why did people stop wearing zoot suits? They looked cool.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

To be omnipresent of your own future is the closest to god you ever could be.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^^true, the future is the past,the present was the past of the future, ever changing.

Sooo, omg smoked salmon with cream cheese, tomato, capers in a bagel has become my new comfort food and my utmost guilty pleasure.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I've belted out that "Don't Rain On My Parade" song in the car so many times in the past few days that I ended up developing laryngitis and now I have no voice LOL


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ could you say that a bit louder?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

My cat is getting fat.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

happy birthday to the late kurt cobain, he would have been 46 today.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

If we are a way for the universe to know itself as the great Carl Sagan said... then perhaps the purpose of life is to know ourselves, as in, ourselves and this universe, for we are one and the same.

Ofcourse I'm a nihillist so I don't even believe in life having any purpose other than what everyone makes it out to be for themselves but I'm just thinking poetically here!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe I should go to animation even if I'm horrible at it and the teacher annoys the hell out of me its not like I have anything better to do during that time. 

You finish your animation thing yet?
well its coming along better than yours probably 
>.< ok that made me laugh but you don't have to rub it in :bah


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

galaxy1 said:


> happy birthday to the late kurt cobain, he would have been 46 today.


Ah, that explains the Nirvana marathon on the radio right now.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I just remembered something... we were on a field trip the other day and we saw this other class walk past us and we could hear they were speaking French.

One girl said... did they seriously come all the way from France?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ wow


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Seems applicable to some of this forum. (Ahem, S&C.)


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Your social skills does not dictate your level of intelligence.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> So you mean he withdrew.
> 
> Americans making up new words and forgetting where the U's go. :teeth
> 
> Spelling nazi kangaroo


Well, excuse me for not using the correct form of the word withdrew. :b I had a slow moment at the time. I get those slow moments a lot.

When I was going to my Anatomy/Physiology class today, this girl from one of my classes last semester held the door open for me and said, "Here you go baby." I mean, that was nice of her but it's a tad weird that she called me baby. xD


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What's up with all these old serial killer threads being bumped today? :eek


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, excuse me for not using the correct form of the word withdrew. :b I had a slow moment at the time. I get those slow moments a lot.
> 
> When I was going to my Anatomy/Physiology class today, this girl from one of my classes last semester held the door open for me and said, "Here you go baby." I mean, that was nice of her but it's a tad weird that she called me baby. xD


:sus odd....



Cam1 said:


> What's up with all these old serial killer threads being bumped today? :eek


I was going to say because today ****ing sucked because it was so cold and then my pop blew up in the hall way over my hand but then I got to talk to my friend for like 20 minutes so instead ill go with THERE BE SERIAL KILLERS ALL UP IN DIS PLACE.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The IFC awards are on this weekend! Yay..I like those awards.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

That thing you refer as god, this omnipresent thing, with all the answers, is nothing more then your super conscious.

God is you, or more precisely, your super conscious.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

omg i haven't even practised my presentation wtf am i doing her.e


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm so bored :bash


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :sus odd....


She was being kind, though. xD It is weird that she called me baby. I've never had another girl do that before. I don't know if she was just being really nice or what. If a guy said it, it would actually be hilarious.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just noticed the word promise has the word prom in it. I promise to go to the prom. Tehehe. I is weird. =D


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I love how all the groups that wander into the library and into the back all know better than to ask me to get out of the chair I was already sitting in so that they can all sit down back there, the slightest glance tends to shut them up so that they all leave as well :haha


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

The ad about nail fungus problems makes me feel a little ill and is putting me off the forum :/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Everyone is talking about how there's going to be a snowstorm tonight and we won't have school tomorrow and possibly Friday. I hope it's true, but we have had our fair share of _flakes_. Ahehehehehehehehe.

But that dumb ***** superintendent says that every snow day we have, we have to make up at the end of the year. We're the only school district in the _state_ that has to make up snow days. They baggin' on us cuz we so ghetto.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

All this talk of serial killers going around here makes me want to pick up my hobby again of learning about them. I'm actually surprised I haven't gone into Albert Fish's case yet.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I should start wearing a shirt, with "Angry penis" written on it. How does that sounds?
Ugh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> I should start wearing a shirt, with "Angry penis" written on it. How does that sounds?
> Ugh.


You's probably get assaulted by raving Feminist lunatics.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hah, yeah. I'll have to do that some day, it should be fun.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy crap. My power went out because a plane crashed a ways from here. :afr That's scary.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Holy crap. My power went out because a plane crashed a ways from here. :afr That's scary.


I have an explanation as to why! :teeth


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> I should start wearing a shirt, with "Angry penis" written on it. How does that sounds?
> Ugh.


I'd tell you about this magic blue pill....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I have an explanation as to why! :teeth


I told my mom about it and she said it was at the airport up here! It's only like 10 miles away right next to the campus where I went to school for first and second semester.  She said five people died.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel like tomorrow's going to be a good day. That probably means it's going to be a terrible one, lol.


Did I just jinx myself?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I burnt my tongue on barbecue sauce from Morningstar Farms veggie riblets.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Apparently it has been divined that I should never be in possession of a reliable auto-mobile. I'm moving to Amsterdam and buying a nice bike.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pasta dish tonight? k!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Last ever post on SAS:
> 
> Time to move on....


Why was I only temporarily banned?! I've requested a permanent ban.:roll

This really is my last post on SAS:

69 days to go.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> Why was I only temporarily banned?! I've requested a permanent ban.:roll
> 
> This really is my last post on SAS:
> 
> 69 days to go.


After your temporary ban you're supposed to go back to your request thread and verify that you want to make it permanent. There were too many people requesting permanent bans only to want unbanned a while later. The temporary ban is to give you time to think it through.

We'll be sorry to see you go. :kiss


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Why was I only temporarily banned?! I've requested a permanent ban.:roll
> 
> This really is my last post on SAS:
> 
> 69 days to go.


Hmm, I'll be sorry to see you go, too. Take care.

-----
I was promised sunshine today (not really, but a forecast is close enough), so why is it overcast? :/ This place has some of the fastest-moving clouds I've ever seen, so who knows, maybe it'll clear up soon.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Why was I only temporarily banned?! I've requested a permanent ban.:roll
> 
> This really is my last post on SAS:
> 
> 69 days to go.


Now you have been permanently banned; you will never know though.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I'd rather keep convincing myself my camera sucks or is broken than admit the truth, that that is me. 

(thatthat)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"Snow day, snow day, snow day, snow day, snow d―I can say that all day long. Snow day, snow day, snow day. Man, I just love saying it, really."


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

saw this somewhere...now it's stuck in my head. I think I'm having a last song syndrome...and it's not even a real song.

"I hate you, You hate me, Barney stole my MP3, I went to the store & bought a 44, Now there's no more dinosaur."


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

too much nostalgia, overloadddd. memories come flooding back.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

^^

Ermahgerd.... the nostalgia is too much X__X


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 13 people on my Facebook blocklist. Soon to be 15. Oh, how I hate some people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmmm......Winter Weather Advisory for ICE ICE BABY! :lol


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Technically I could just go to my old schoolmate's school, he's in the same grade as me, taking the same class and his school is about the same distance from home my current one is.

Technically I could have a normal high school life.

But that's not going to happen because I'm too attached to this mess I've created.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Good night for a bowl of chili and some cornbread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Why did people stop wearing hats?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

How the **** are you suppose to build a snowman? Me and my brother were out there for like 2 hours trying to build a nice tall one like the ones you see on TV but we only succeeded in building a short one. Maybe the snow needed to be colder or something...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

So I was in this snackbar yesterday, and I went to the bathroom... there were just 2 booths, one for men and one for women.

The men's booth only had a urinal... 

So we can only conclude from this that men do not take a **** anymore.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Could this week get any more weird?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't like sleeping, but I don't like being tired either.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> So I was in this snackbar yesterday, and I went to the bathroom... there were just 2 booths, one for men and one for women.
> 
> The men's booth only had a urinal...
> 
> So we can only conclude from this that men do not take a **** anymore.


Use the women's one then


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Uh I slept all day >.<


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Use the women's one then


I'm not using the damn girl's restroom :O

Besides, I just had to take a piss.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How the **** are you suppose to build a snowman? Me and my brother were out there for like 2 hours trying to build a nice tall one like the ones you see on TV but we only succeeded in building a short one. Maybe the snow needed to be colder or something...


Try building an igloo! (but don't try building one) 
It'll be the end of ya I tells ya! The end of ya!

I've actually built a few before just by copying the kid from the 1998 Christmas Family Comedy which every one loves (but doesn't really - it never comes on Christmas TV - just saying) _Jack Frost_. What you have to do is make a snowball first, make sure it's no pansy snowball but a proper one, so more snow will become attached to it when you roll it in the snow, the more you roll, in a circular motion, the more it expands in size. Do this three times but with three different sizes. You may end up with severely handicapped snowman on your first attempt but the more you practice the better the result.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I'm not using the damn girl's restroom :O
> 
> Besides, I just had to take a piss.


Oh well If the men's restroom only has a urinal and I really need to take a dump they're finding it in the womens resroom.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Oh well If the men's restroom only has a urinal and I really need to take a dump they're finding it in the womens resroom.


I bet.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Try building an igloo! (but don't try building one)
> It'll be the end of ya I tells ya! The end of ya!
> 
> I've actually built a few before just by copying the kid from the 1998 Christmas Family Comedy which every one loves (but doesn't really - it never comes on Christmas TV - just saying) _Jack Frost_. What you have to do is make a snowball first, make sure it's no pansy snowball but a proper one, so more snow will become attached to it when you roll it in the snow, the more you roll, in a circular motion, the more it expands in size. Do this three times but with three different sizes. You may end up with severely handicapped snowman on your first attempt but the more you practice the better the result.


Snowball method was the first thing I thought off. When I was younger I got a nice base going but because there wasn't all that much snow (there is now, like 9 inches bro. NINE!) I couldn't make more. When I tried making the primary snowball however, it was too crumbly and I couldn't do jack **** with it. It was disperse once I started rolling it in the ground. Me and my brother just made a pile a snow and shaped it from there.

Maybe I'll try again tomorrow because.... we have a second, SNOW DAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dinner, Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner of champions :lol

Bread is awesome it comes right after Dr. Pepper on the scale of awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NoHeart said:


> I'm not using the damn girl's restroom :O
> 
> Besides, I just had to take a piss.


I hope you didn't wet on the seat.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope to get run over by a truck today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen of Spades said:


> I hope to get run over by a truck today.


No, you don't. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Okajuurou (Jan 6, 2012)

I like being alive


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe I should do it...


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

So thats what it feels like to be used.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I want one :blank


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't wait to get back to watching Inuyasha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, it's FRIDAY!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I spent the entire day at home, in my room, and half the time I've felt so anxious my palms were sweating. If this wasn't proof that I'm just crazy, and not just socially anxious..


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How the **** are you suppose to build a snowman? Me and my brother were out there for like 2 hours trying to build a nice tall one like the ones you see on TV but we only succeeded in building a short one. Maybe the snow needed to be colder or something...


The snow needs to be wetter. The snow here in Western Washington is always wet so I can always build stuff. But when I went to the East Coast it was all dry. That could be the reason?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's hard to not be blunt.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

And I lived.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Going to see my mom's play tonight, and then there's an after party at a restaurant/bar that we'll all be going to. It's been so long since I've gone out I almost forget how to. :blank


----------



## dogmatic (Jan 20, 2013)

If we're all ONE massive universal conciousness, meaning we're all unified as one. Then why do we have to go against each other like a bunch of unevolved animals? Humans need to evolve if they want to exit their world of sufferings and find bliss through the unified field of love. It's the ones who are "crazy" enough to think they can change the world, that actually do. It can only benefit you to be "crazy" and think outside the box unless you wanna stay trapped in it. There's a reason for the saying too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I knew it - it would not make it to 50 today. After our ice storm this morning, I knew that the melting action would not let temperatures rise.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I knew it - it would not make it to 50 today. After our ice storm this morning, I knew that the melting action would not let temperatures rise.


An ice storm? Why are you on SAS right now? You should be outside blow-drying your sidewalk.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

dogmatic said:


> If we're all ONE massive universal conciousness, meaning we're all unified as one. Then why do we have to go against each other like a bunch of unevolved animals? Humans need to evolve if they want to exit their world of sufferings and find bliss through the unified field of love. It's the ones who are "crazy" enough to think they can change the world, that actually do. It can only benefit you to be "crazy" and think outside the box unless you wanna stay trapped in it. There's a reason for the saying too.


nice first post. welcome to the site!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I am on my 4th ice cream for breakfast now and it feels cold and refreshing, ironically healthy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It's immensely satisfying when you feel you've made connections with others.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

She is not uncute...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> An ice storm? Why are you on SAS right now? You should be outside blow-drying your sidewalk.


:lol - I salted my walkway and my car windshield. It melted first.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Why do I even bother? Honestly, I have no idea. Hell, I just should have fun, till the time comes.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

After finally discovering just how comfortable lounging pants are, I don't think I can ever go back to wearing boxers or shorts around the house again. The material is so soft.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

this site seems so cliquey lately...


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd quite like it to hurry up and be Monday evening so I can find out if I'm going to be homeless or not.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

^ Hopefully you won't be homeless by Monday evening. Fingers crossed.


I am super hungry and I ate dinner already. Just then I ate soup to quash my hunger but now I'm thinking about KFC.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bed-head is the only hairstyle I've ever had. It's awesome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ridiculous a 360 controller should not out perform a joystick in a flight simulator even if it is a razer one. Satisfying to dominate the ones that use the mouse aims auto aim though :twisted


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I always wished I had a twin...like an identical twin.. hm. I just remembered that today


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ShadyGFX said:


> Bed-head is the only hairstyle I've ever had. It's awesome.


bed-head hair is vastly under rated and supremely awesome. I used to rock it myself when I was a lad.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

AH ****. No no no no no no no no no no noooooo. :cry I feel like I'm going to die of shame. Why did I ever try to involve myself with normal people? I'm such a ****ing retard.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Shaved my head yesterday and still not sure if I like it. Guess it'll just time and getting use to. I do like not having to dry my head with a towel though:b


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> It's immensely satisfying when you feel you've made connections with others.


 x2


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

due to my parents i'm pretty much a cross between kid rock and kate bush


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

My mom just barreled down the hallway and burst into my room dancing and singing, "AIN'T NOBODY GOT TIME FO DAT!!!!" I guess she's found that Sweet Brown video :lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

So I bought a new bin, one thing led to another and...this is what I did with my whole Saturday...

















I am covered in Sharpie stains.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> So I bought a new bin, one thing led to another and...this is what I did with my whole Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. That's sick! It's so detailed and colourful. Definitely looks like it'd have taken an entire day.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Another one of those nights..






yeah hoe. (I am so gangsta right now)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ready for a fresh start in a new place.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay,* ANYONE READING THIS THREAD HELP ME. *

Was I socially well-adjusted in how I'm responding? This is a girl I met in the residential facility I was at, she's back in the area and texted me today.

Her: Hey c: remember me? ______ from ______?
Me: Hey ______ I was just thinking about ______ today! How are you?
Her: haha in a good way? imaa good dear. *says how she is* how about you? did you still wanna meet up sometime?
Me: Haha yeah I was missing it, And that's good! I def want to meet up! Which town are you in again?
Her: Me too :c I miss it.. and ima in __________ for the moment... Hopefully moving here 
Me: Oh cool, that's exciting! When were you thinking about meeting up?
Her: mhm :3 hmmm when did you have in mind?
Me: The weekends are good for me, I have IOP duing the weeks
Her: Okay dokay c:
Me: Do you wanna meet up next weekend then?

So am I being way too forward in making the plans? Does she just want to text, and here I am making us plan? Like, I thought she would make the plans but I feel like I'm taking too much control here. And I'm just being weird. Is this too forward? Is this socially maladjusted?

UUUUGGGHHHH I don't know how to socialize. I'm being so forward. Just reading it, I'm being crazy weird. GGGGGGAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> Okay,* ANYONE READING THIS THREAD HELP ME. *
> 
> Was I socially well-adjusted in how I'm responding? This is a girl I met in the residential facility I was at, she's back in the area and texted me today.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you handled that conversation really well - doesn't seem to forward but then I'm no speaking expert. I'm not just saying that to be nice, either. I kinda looks like a conversation between two socially competent people :lol

It's cool that you made a friend while you were there, nicely done.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Sounds to me like you handled that conversation really well. I'm not just saying that to be nice, either. I kinda looks like a conversation between two socially competent people :lol
> 
> It's cool that you made a friend while you were there, nicely done.


Okay, thank you. I'm gonna email another friend and ask if I'm being socially well adjusted... I hate talking in text, I go full on neurotic when I do.

I actually made a couple friends, but only one person I talked to was in CT. The others said to keep in contact and I have their info and sent mine, but what can I do when they're in far away states. At least I found one in CT. Even if it's making me go crazy texting. I hate texting so much, I have no idea how to socialize when I do, though calling's not much better.

OH MY GOD I'm so neurotic over nothing.

Cam, I appreciate the input, but I'm crazy so I need at least 5 other people's input. *ANYONE ELSE? Is this normal or not?*


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

*anyone else?!*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yea I like to sit back and be smugly "entertained"* by people with mental health problems too... :roll
hilarious and mature .

/sarcasm

*secretly laughing at


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Barette said:


> *ANYONE ELSE? Is this normal or not?*


Nothing abnormal about it, but -

If you want to meet up with her, then give her a specific date, time, and thing ("next weekend" doesn't cut it).

The generic "when do you want to meet up" or "we should meet up" will not always work. Someone's gotta make the plan, and if the other person doesn't take the lead, then it'll be up to you to come up with the date, time, and thing. (Otherwise you're just going to talk in circles.)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

galaxy1 said:


> yea I like laughing at people with mental health problems too... :roll
> hilarious and mature .


Isn't it, though?? It's a blast!!!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Nothing abnormal about it, but -
> 
> If you want to meet up with her, then give her a specific date, time, and thing ("next weekend" doesn't cut it).
> 
> The generic "when do you want to meet up" or "we should meet up" will not always work. Someone's gotta make the plan, and if the other person doesn't take the lead, then it'll be up to you to come up with the date, time, and thing. (Otherwise you're just going to talk in circles.)


Thanks, I definitely was passive when I said "weekends work for me" cause I'm not good at being the one to come up with plans, but she texted me back "suuure! :3" so I'm guessing it's more on me to take the lead. I wanted to be passive just saying what works for me, but I guess I can't be passive like I usually am, haha. I'm gonna wait for the person I emailed to respond to me though, because I need to ask them what's socially well adjusted or not, rather than just consulting this thread.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> Thanks, I definitely was passive when I said "weekends work for me" cause I'm not good at being the one to come up with plans, but she texted me back "suuure! :3" so I'm guessing it's more on me to take the lead. I wanted to be passive just saying what works for me, but I guess I can't be passive like I usually am, haha. I'm gonna wait for the person I emailed to respond to me though, because I need to ask them what's socially well adjusted or not, rather than just consulting this thread.


Whenever I text i always have to take the lead.I rarely do even though I have unlimited texting and an iphone lol, I don't have a whole lot of contacts or people to text. I always have this problem with sending long texts, and then I get a one word response.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I find it very creepy while listening to this 



 that all particles don't really exist in one place, their position is in indeterminable. Thus we don't exist. I'm also wondering whether everything around me, including you SAS'rs are a figment of my imagination.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oooookay.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

My female dog seems slightly confused...
She's humping the male dog...
Humping his head.


----------



## dogmatic (Jan 20, 2013)

All my life, in my head. Feels like I'm going insane. The worst loneliness is the detachment from myself that results in this prolonged isolation. You know, I dream of being this independent woman who is always first before others and has her priorities defined. But how in the world am I supposed to be that kind of person when my brain is this f'ed up? I wonder. My thoughts are the biggest impediment. Instead of just accepting and letting it be. I need to get over myself.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't deal with severely paranoid people. It takes too much of a toll on me, I'm completely exhausted and I feel like punching them in the face, because its so ridiculously frustrating trying to get through when they believe they are right. Its just not healthy.. and its the smallest things causing the biggest stresses (from nothing).

My brain is fried, I really don't need this.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Isn't it, though?? It's a blast!!!


fixed


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"they asked what killed my heart...I laughed, and said _'my mind'_"



whiterabbit said:


> So I bought a new bin, one thing led to another and...this is what I did with my whole Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin love eh? I can get down with that


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

whiterabbit said:


> So I bought a new bin, one thing led to another and...this is what I did with my whole Saturday...
> 
> I am covered in Sharpie stains.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

galacticsenator said:


> I find it very creepy while listening to this
> 
> 
> 
> that all particles don't really exist in one place, their position is in indeterminable. Thus we don't exist. I'm also wondering whether everything around me, including you SAS'rs are a figment of my imagination.


I am definitely a figment of your imagination. I am also a figment of my imagination. But if I am a figment of both your and my imaginations, how can two different imaginations have the same figment? Unless my imagination is also a figment of your imagination.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My mother is in her room trying to sleep, and the dog will NOT SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

The motivations of some people just fly over my head. Did I miss something? ... I wish I could read minds. I realize that'd be a total invasion of their privacy. Meh.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

The ladies looove Teddy Westside. Am I right?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Why am I watching videos of people puking? 

Eh I'm going to go make breakfast now I'm starving.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would be out shopping right now, but I forgot my coupons.
That's okay, I have a mini-pizza, pizza rolls, and tater tots in the toaster oven to tide me over. I might have a nap afterwards.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Why does it make me anxious and jumpy just even hearing my roommates' voices from my room? *sigh*


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

"Arts, Crafts, and Beer Festival." Huh, wtf? Why would I want to shop for homemade candles while chugging a Guinness?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> "Arts, Crafts, and Beer Festival." Huh, wtf? Why would I want to shop for homemade candles while chugging a Guinness?


It's Florida, CMed. :lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I think this twitching in my foot is from that aspartame in that soda I drank the other day. Really annoying.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea111red said:


> I think this twitching in my foot is from that aspartame in that soda I drank the other day. Really annoying.


It can't stay in the system _that_ long, can it?

That just became my random thought :um.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> It can't stay in the system _that_ long, can it?
> 
> That just became my random thought :um.


Hmm, I haven't found anything on how long aspartame stays in your system on Google yet, but apparently it's longer than 4 days since that's when I last drank soda. I'll have to make a note of how long this twitching lasts.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I flicked this car off yesterday because they were turning in somewhere so they could turn around. I came kind of close to hitting them. I had to put on my breaks. I'm going to start flicking off people more while driving. This is the second time I've done that.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> happy birthday to the late kurt cobain, he would have been 46 today.


If Kurt Cobain was still alive and on SAS, he would probably be thought of as "that creepy OLD guy".


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Reclus said:


> If Kurt Cobain was still alive and on SAS, he would probably be thought of as "that creepy OLD guy".


nah ,he'd be worshiped as a god lol.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

sometimes just knowing about being right with things is enough to give you a feeling of self satisfaction. once this is realised you don't need any external confirmation.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Reclus said:


> If Kurt Cobain was still alive and on SAS, he would probably be thought of as "that creepy OLD guy".


Kurt Cobain would still be making great music and music would be alot better than it is now.

Who knows? He could have aged well like Dave Grohl?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I'm glad they got that out of their system. Almost feels like a purge.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Kurt Cobain would still be making great music and music would be alot better than it is now.
> 
> Who knows? He could have aged well like Dave Grohl?


It's all conjecture, but he did have trouble with anxiety and he was pretty fed up with the music industry. I have this image of him becoming a recluse like Sky Saxon and living in Hawaii or somewhere out of the way.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

How come only women wear rain boots? Are they just trying to be cutesy or some ****?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why do so many people think that something is true just because one study contains evidence supporting it? The study needs to be replicated and a consensus needs to be established before it has any credibility IMO.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^

Meta-Study or GTFO? :teeth

I really wonder why so many studies (even with decent sample sizes) seem to outright contradict each other.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Just said to myself: "I hate my hair" then automatically muttered, it can go to hell. I'm like.. how can my hair go to hell. ugh awful self-talk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have 38 minutes to get to the store before some coupons expire.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man that was just awkward. My mom was yelling at me to go to bed by 10:30 and if I slam one more thing that she was going to hit me And as she's saying that I think, _I should slam my desk right now while she's talking or when she turns to leave_. And I'm thinking that, I start to smile thinking about how funny that is to me, and I burst out laughing like a loon while my mom just stares at me. I tried so hard not to laugh but I guess I was holding a lot of previous laughter in.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

So bored I dont feel like doing anything.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Man that was just awkward. My mom was yelling at me to go to bed by 10:30 and if I slam one more thing that she was going to hit me And as she's saying that I think, _I should slam my desk right now while she's talking or when she turns to leave_. And I'm thinking that, I start to smile thinking about how funny that is to me, and I burst out laughing like a loon while my mom just stares at me. I tried so hard not to laugh but I guess I was holding a lot of previous laughter in.


AWW. i wish i was there to see that, to see you burst out laughing. and what were you slamming that drew the ire of your mom. repeated unexplained banging sounds are almost as bad as repeated unwanted nudging when it comes to irritating someone. and where has fireisthecleanser been? (that's my random thought).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

God ****ing damn it skyrim stop crashing when I actually feel like playing a game finally :x


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I should be asleep right now, but I'm not.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


> Just said to myself: "I hate my hair" then automatically muttered, it can go to hell. I'm like.. how can my hair go to hell. ugh awful self-talk.


I believe if hair were going to go to hell, it would do it like this...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

English is cool, its rhythm is pleasing to the ear.


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

I have no idea what im doing


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

galaxy1 said:


> happy birthday to the late kurt cobain, he would have been 46 today.


That's funny - I thought he would have been 46 for the whole year.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sometimes I feel as though I need to pack up everything and escape with a new identity. But there are very few things I cannot leave behind. I wouldn't, not in a million years.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

If you come into the library with a crinkly bag of food in tow and proceed to constantly make loud noises with it, there's a special place in the ninth circle of Hell reserved just for you.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

its good that this site has a personal photo album section in profiles and that people make use of it, I may use it myself.


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

I just had the best dream ever, I think.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

how am I still doing well in school? I'm not even trying anymore...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

tbyrfan said:


> If you come into the library with a crinkly bag of food in tow and proceed to constantly make loud noises with it, there's a special place in the ninth circle of Hell reserved just for you.


The 9th is the central pit and is not truly a ring. Haven't you read your Dante? The 3rd circle would be for gluttony.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What the **** Blizzard stop ****ing around and wasting your time porting Diablo 3 to consoles and finish Starcraft Ghost you ****ing dicks.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish birds owned cars so I coud defecate on them and see how they like it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> I wish birds owned cars so I coud defecate on them and see how they like it.


As I was driving down the highway, a Canadian goose flew over me. I was like ".....don't POO on my car!" :um


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> As I was driving down the highway, a Canadian goose flew over me. I was like ".....don't POO on my car!" :um


I guess it's their way of avenging what we do to their species on Thanksgiving :stu

I just washed my car yesterday too.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> The 9th is the central pit and is not truly a ring. Haven't you read your Dante? The 3rd circle would be for gluttony.


I read it 3 years ago. You know what I mean, it's just an expression lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I felt bad for this woman working at Chick-Fil-A when I went a couple of days ago. I think she might have anxiety because she dropped my change and I could see her hands shaking. :[ I just wanted to give her a hug.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

enfield said:


> AWW. i wish i was there to see that, to see you burst out laughing. and what were you slamming that drew the ire of your mom. repeated unexplained banging sounds are almost as bad as repeated unwanted nudging when it comes to irritating someone. and where has fireisthecleanser been? (that's my random thought).


I was slamming my hand on my desk because I was irritated when she kept coming into my room. I had already done it twice earlier but I guess she ignored it. I was really mad when she told me to go to sleep because I mean seriously? She was acting like 10:30 was the absolute latest someone could go to sleep. I used to go to be like at 11 and later when I was younger and she didn't have any problem with that. Now that I think about it though, I feel kind of bad about laughing because it just seems disrespectful. I should've stayed quiet or mad because at least it seemed like if I were listening to hear.

I should've gone to bed at 10:30 though. Or maybe not. I ended up going to bed like at 12:30 (usual for me) and I was tossing and turning for like an hour last night and then waking up a few times in the night, very sleepy but still tossing and turning. When I woke up I put on my shoes thinking _How come my left one feels so weird?_ and it wasn't until I got to school that I noticed it was a different shoe. I have two pairs of shoes you see, (5 actually, but no need to be pedantic) and they are both Converse except one was raggedy as **** and black, and the other one was newer and navy blue, and in the bad lighting I put them both on in confusion. I was just glad that my feet were under a desk most of the day and that they were kind of similar in color and that no one pays attention to me. You know what really sucked about today though? I had run out of money in my lunch account and had to be stopped right there in front of everyone. But luckily I had 5 dollars on me for just an occasion, in fact, I was suppose to pay that money last week and was thinking about doing it today in the morning but was like "Nah, I got homework to do and ain't nobody got time fo dat!" and didn't. On the bright side, it's snowing again and we may get another snow day or two after a 4 day weekend and 2 day week.

And holee shiet I just went way off tangent. Anyone else I would've just deleted all this but I know you (enfield, that's right, you!) like to read long posts with unnecessary detail. Or at least I think you do.

P.S I've just been hanging out with Carmen Sandiego. Haha get it? Because you asked where FireIsTheCleanser is. Like... the show...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Bluetooth devices make people look like crazy people who talk to themselves and it's so entertaining.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

cmed said:


> I wish birds owned cars so I coud defecate on them and see how they like it.


haha I pictured this as A Jack Handey deep thought.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> I guess it's their way of avenging what we do to their species on Thanksgiving :stu
> 
> I just washed my car yesterday too.


I was going to wash my car, but remembered that it was going to rain tomorrow anyway. I saved a few dollars. We had an ice storm Thursday night and I had some leftover powdered salt on my windshield.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Why would a person become a taxidermist? Who has that as a hobby, and then decides to make it a career? It's like "Yeah, I kill and stuff Bambi and cute squirrels for a living"

Also, eff life, man. I feel like dropping the mic. Gaaaaaahhhhh.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wanna shove my pug into my womb. I have such an incredible need to have her in my uterus and then give birth to her, she's just so ****ing cute. Is this what a maternal instinct is? To want to carry your dog in your uterus? Maybe I can find a surgeon to do an inter-species reverse Caesarian.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I wanna shove my pug into my womb. I have such an incredible need to have her in my uterus. Is this what a maternal instinct is? To want to carry your dog in your uterus? Maybe I can find a surgeon to do an inter-species reverse Caesarian.


Ya... your definitely bat **** crazy, I had my suspicions based on other random posts but this confirms it :blank

No offence... :tiptoe


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Ya... your definitely bat **** crazy, I had my suspicions based on other random posts but this confirms it :blank
> 
> No offence... :tiptoe


She's just so ****ing cute! If you had a womb, you'd understand.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> She's just so ****ing cute! If you had a womb, you'd understand.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why am I so weird? I find myself very strange.

EDIT: lol @Barette


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> I wanna shove my pug into my womb. I have such an incredible need to have her in my uterus and then give birth to her, she's just so ****ing cute. Is this what a maternal instinct is? To want to carry your dog in your uterus? Maybe I can find a surgeon to do an inter-species reverse Caesarian.


I feel the same about my cat. Word.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I feel the same about my cat. Word.


Damn straight! If you don't have a uterus you just don't get it.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Damn straight! If you don't have a uterus you just don't get it.


This confirms it, I'm a dude trapped in a girl's body. I have a uterus and like to keep cute and cuddly things OUTSIDE of the womb D:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Damn straight! If you don't have a uterus you just don't get it.


If you aren't a guy you wouldn't understand the aversion to having things inserted.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

On a separate note: 

What's the point of being jealous? Use them as inspiration to better yourself. In fact, ask them what's their secret!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> This confirms it, I'm a dude trapped in a girl's body. I have a uterus and like to keep cute and cuddly things OUTSIDE of the womb D:


traitor. i hope you like testicles.

:no


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> If you aren't a guy you wouldn't understand the aversion to having things inserted.


Not true. Look at how much Stiffler is enjoying it!












diamondheart89 said:


> traitor. i hope you like testicles.
> 
> :no


Nah, I take my lovely lady lumps in the back and in the front, over saggy balls*ck any day!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> Nah, I take my lovely lady lumps in the back and in the front, over saggy balls*ck any day!


:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> Nah, I take my lovely lady lumps in the back and in the front, over saggy balls*ck any day!


My balls ain't saggy, they are quite capable of being used to bludgeon people to death :bah


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

nerves nerves nerves nerves


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> My balls ain't saggy, they are quite capable of being used to bludgeon people to death :bah


Oh my gosh! :haha I won't be able to look at Halo the same way again.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Heh, nothing better than when you realize, that you are a lot more messed up than you first thought.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Most of the posts on this page are inappropriate.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> My balls ain't saggy, they are quite capable of being used to bludgeon people to death :bah


How does that work? I was under the impression that balls are really sensitive. If I flicked it with my finger, it would probably cause the guy to at least wince in pain. I'd show you a picture of this girl with massive boobs (DD+) smashing over a guys head, thereby knocking him over, but...I'm sure it's 18+ material xD.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Most of the posts on this page are inappropriate.












Indeeeeeeeeeeed. I agree.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So. Sitting here eating a bag of fruitburst (starburst) chews and I can't help but always put the orange and yellow ones(does anyone actually like these) to the side going straight for purple, red, green like the favored children. I often wish I could just get a packet full of the latter three.. but I think I'm starting to appreciate the "ginger kids" of the packet, if it wasn't for them I wouldn't enjoy the others so much, like a low before a high making it so much better. If I had it all my own way I would probably get complacent with those three and pick a new favorite limiting my palette even more. 

or maybe I'm totally over thinking and just need to put the packet down... but its so hard.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

and on that note, i must retire to bed.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> How does that work? I was under the impression that balls are really sensitive. If I flicked it with my finger, it would probably cause the guy to at least wince in pain. I'd show you a picture of this girl with massive boobs (DD+) smashing over a guys head, thereby knocking him over, but...I'm sure it's 18+ material xD.


But the real question is, would they still have fingers if they where to do that? :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my gosh! :haha I won't be able to look at Halo the same way again.


But that is literaly %50 of what halo is seriously when Halo 4 came out I assassinated hundreds of idiots well they were busy tebagging. :roll


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The pain is worth the bliss.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm addicted to blow pops, they are so yummy! 
But seriously have to brush my teeth for 15 min after all that sugar


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> I wanna shove my pug into my womb. I have such an incredible need to have her in my uterus and then give birth to her, she's just so ****ing cute. Is this what a maternal instinct is? To want to carry your dog in your uterus? Maybe I can find a surgeon to do an inter-species reverse Caesarian.


I know of a surgeon that can do that for you. His name is Dr. Josef Heiter, from the Human Centipede.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! I made it to the gas station and used my 10c per gallon discount. I got gasoline for $3.32 a gallon where everybody else is at $3.79!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh jeez, meeting the mother already?? Meh, I'll just go with the flow and see what happens.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So I had a pretty chilled out day today being lazy, I planned to watch my little cousin play football so I drove over beforehand and he wanted to kick the ball. Stupid me in flip-flops kicks it barefoot a bit and then _*CRRRRRUNCHHH*_ with me shouting a certain word beginning with F on the way down.

There was a sloped in divet in the ground which I landed on and wrecked my ankle, yet again.  Pic makes my feet look really.. odd, I had just pulled it out of a bucket of ice and my toes scrunched in awkward position. (Looks like alien feet but I just have long toes and thumbs) /frustrated rant 










(moved post)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Are the mirrors in lululemon true to real life. Let's hope so.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I have the urge to lick something randomly. My phone or guitar seem to be the most likely victims that this point, because my glass just isn't satisfying me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Apparently, the cure for hiccups is taking the thumb on your right hand, and pressing it really hard into the palm of your left hand...or vice versa. Amazing. Had the hiccups for a good 15-20 minutes before Google saved me.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Elad said:


> So I had a pretty chilled out day today being lazy, I planned to watch my little cousin play football so I drove over beforehand and he wanted to kick the ball. Stupid me in flip-flops kicks it barefoot a bit and then _*CRRRRRUNCHHH*_ with me shouting a certain word beginning with F on the way down.
> 
> There was a sloped in divet in the ground which I landed on and wrecked my ankle, yet again.  Pic makes my feet look really.. odd, I had just pulled it out of a bucket of ice and my toes scrunched in awkward position. (Looks like alien feet but I just have long toes and thumbs) /frustrated rant
> 
> ...


Shivers, that's really bad. You must really like hurting yourself or something. Your toes don't look too injured but your ankle looks so swollen..eek

Anyways, try to take care of yourself a bit more lol



the cheat said:


> Apparently, the cure for hiccups is taking the thumb on your right hand, and pressing it really hard into the palm of your left hand...or vice versa. Amazing. Had the hiccups for a good 15-20 minutes before Google saved me.


You can also hold your breath. Just another tip


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a youngish cute lecturer on Tuesday nights


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not sure if extremely lucid sleep paralysis or if the girl from The Ring is after me :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Not sure if extremely lucid sleep paralysis or if the girl from The Ring is after me :stu


It's better than watching the Exorcist at age six and then dreaming that the "Exorcist Girl" was under my bed waiting to poke up, turn her head around and puke on me.

I didn't know until I was 11 that it was robotic!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's better than watching the Exorcist at age six and then dreaming that the "Exorcist Girl" was under my bed waiting to poke up, turn her head around and puke on me.
> 
> I didn't know until I was 11 that it was robotic!


Lol, I love the spider walk scene on that movie.

This was really creepy though, I was paralyzed and hallucinating. I could see the outline of something leaning over me and could hear it speaking in some raspy tone. It was so much more realistic than it normally is 

Strange part is I was just teasing my sister with the Bloody Mary thing last night. If I didn't know what sleep paralysis was I'd be questioning my sanity right now :lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Elad said:


> So. Sitting here eating a bag of fruitburst (starburst) chews and I can't help but always put the orange and yellow ones(does anyone actually like these) to the side going straight for purple, red, green like the favored children. I often wish I could just get a packet full of the latter three.. but I think I'm starting to appreciate the "ginger kids" of the packet, if it wasn't for them I wouldn't enjoy the others so much, like a low before a high making it so much better. If I had it all my own way I would probably get complacent with those three and pick a new favorite limiting my palette even more.
> 
> or maybe I'm totally over thinking and just need to put the packet down... but its so hard.


 The orange and yellow ones are my FAVORITE!! i'll take them for you ^__^ XD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Lol, I love the spider walk scene on that movie.
> 
> This was really creepy though, I was paralyzed and hallucinating. I could see the outline of something leaning over me and could hear it speaking in some raspy tone. It was so much more realistic than it normally is
> 
> Strange part is I was just teasing my sister with the Bloody Mary thing last night. If I didn't know what sleep paralysis was I'd be questioning my sanity right now :lol


You need to tell it to go to the light!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I am the worst human being on the face of the earth.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Mother****er turned white as a ghost..


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

SAS's user turnover rate seems higher than it's ever been.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Well today was another waste of time.


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

My nipples could cut ice.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's amazing what little amount of "socializing" it takes to knock me right off my game. 

I need a hard hit in the head or something.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my god, Jennifer Lawrence and Bradley Cooper may be banging. This has fueled all my future fantasies for the rest of my life, aaaggghhhh.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never heard of drawing with charcoal before. Next thing you know, people will be drawing with their poo.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I've never heard of drawing with charcoal before. Next thing you know, people will be drawing with their poo.


Charcoal can be pretty incredible, I wish I was better at it. It's great for contrasts with white and black.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> Charcoal can be pretty incredible, I wish I was better at it. It's great for contrasts with white and black.


That's pretty damn impressive.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

If my arm is causing me pain... perhaps I just ought to cut it off.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> SAS's user turnover rate seems higher than it's ever been.


That is hardly surprising given the posts on this very thread recently.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I f*cking love when I feel like this ))


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

A new girl at work asked me to text her today. Or rather, she so eloquently stated "you should text a n*gga". I don't know how to feel about it...on one hand, it's nice to be reminded that I can be found attractive. On the other, I can't reciprocate the feeling. Her face is kinda cute, but she's fat in all the wrong places. Not to mention, "text a n*gga". Really? No pasty white girl with glasses should be talking like that.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

catcharay said:


> Shivers, that's really bad. You must really like hurting yourself or something. Your toes don't look too injured but your ankle looks so swollen..eek
> 
> Anyways, try to take care of yourself a bit more lol


Just unlucky.  Its so frustrating when it happens out of nowhere like this, messes with everything I want/like to do.



cuppycake said:


> The orange and yellow ones are my FAVORITE!! i'll take them for you ^__^ XD


Arrangements can be made. ^_^


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Be strong, my friends. Be strong like a good wifi signal. Be strong.

edit: also "No one ever kills themselves in Costco." -- my mom's observation of the day.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I found my old Gameboy and Pokemon blue. This is going to be a great night.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> I wanna shove my pug into my womb. I have such an incredible need to have her in my uterus and then give birth to her, she's just so ****ing cute. Is this what a maternal instinct is? To want to carry your dog in your uterus? Maybe I can find a surgeon to do an inter-species reverse Caesarian.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Toft

*Mary Toft* (née *Denyer*; c. 1701-1763), also spelled *Tofts*, was an English woman from Godalming, Surrey, who in 1726 became the subject of considerable controversy when she tricked doctors into believing that she had given birth to rabbits.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I love late night 80s music.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I found my old Gameboy and Pokemon blue. This is going to be a great night.


Lucky! Love the original games for GB.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barette said:


> Oh my god, Jennifer Lawrence and Bradley Cooper may be banging. This has fueled all my future fantasies for the rest of my life, aaaggghhhh.


 Not if Jack Nicholson has anything to say about it.

The man practically sexually harassed her while she was on camera giving an interview with George Stephanopoulos. I about puked at his behavior.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> Oh my god, Jennifer Lawrence and Bradley Cooper may be banging. This has fueled all my future fantasies for the rest of my life, aaaggghhhh.


As much as I hate to admit it this excited me a little bit.

They were awesome in Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> It's amazing what little amount of "socializing" it takes to knock me right off my game.
> 
> I need a hard hit in the head or something.


I know what you mean. It requires SO MUCH effort to perform simple social tasks. How does this come naturally to so many people? :stu


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wish it was the weekend already, first race of the year and first race with a lot of components I designed *bites nails*


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Watching a documentary called China's lost girls. It's so sad how many baby girls are abandoned, makes me want to go over there and adopt one. They are so precious


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Who says you can't eat spaghetti Bolognese at 4 in the morning?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Who says you can't eat spaghetti Bolognese at 4 in the morning?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

My career has slowed down a bit lately.. 

Fans of The Big Lebowski are getting together where I live on Saturday for a sort of festival thing. 

"I bowl, drive around, the occasional acid flashback."


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. The misogynistic circle jerk/pity party thread hasn't been closed yet. I thought for sure it would be closed by the time I finished class. I wish they would make those lame threads on some body building or how to pick up chicks forum, instead of here.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> I wanna shove my pug into my womb. I have such an incredible need to have her in my uterus and then give birth to her, she's just so ****ing cute. Is this what a maternal instinct is? To want to carry your dog in your uterus? Maybe I can find a surgeon to do an inter-species reverse Caesarian.


They broke the mold when they made you, you are seriously one strange girl.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So I come home to a sobbing female housemate and she pretty much just collapses into a mess in my arms saying she is scared for her safety regarding her boyfriend. I am completley and utterly dumbfounded as to how girls seem to fall for these utter pricks time and time again. It was not like this side of him has just appeared from nowhere either, I warned her about this from day dot due to the way I noticed him act in various situations but of course I "just don't understand". 

And why are there so many utter pricks of men out there in such abundance? What is wrong with people...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Wow. The misogynistic circle jerk/pity party thread hasn't been closed yet. I thought for sure it would be closed by the time I finished class. I wish they would make those lame threads on some body building or how to pick up chicks forum, instead of here.


I guess the mods don't mind if this forum is a sausage fest/pity party(for some).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I guess the mods don't mind if this forum is a sausage fest/pity party(for some).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


You can never have enough sausage.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish to attend said parti.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I guess the mods don't mind if this forum is a sausage fest/pity party(for some).


SAS will become even more of a sausage fest with those types of threads. They'll scare off many of the new female members. Just imagine some shy, quiet, sheltered 20 year old girl who is initially happy to find a forum full of kindred souls only to see threads like that all over SAS.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

A girl stood up in front of the class to speak, and had a panic attack. I wanted to hug her. I hope she doesn't feel too embarrassed to come back next week.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> SAS will become even more of a sausage fest with those types of threads. They'll scare off many of the new female members. Just imagine some shy, quiet, sheltered 20 year old girl who is initially happy to find a forum full of kindred souls only to see threads like that all over SAS.


I know, right? I mean, I think I can handle quite a bit(I'm no rookie on da intarwebs), but _I'm_ already at a point where I want to leave the forum. The lack of objectivity just make it impossible to have a constructive discussion or even have any fun in those threads. It's very disheartening. If it were just a few posters I'd have no problem dealing with it, but there are just so many posters who are just interested in patting each other on their backs. It seems like if you just question a male OP in any way, you're automatically attacking the male gender as a whole. It's just so stupid.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

They should just add a new section for all the dick wagging threads


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I know, right? I mean, I think I can handle quite a bit(I'm no rookie on da intarwebs), but _I'm_ already at a point where I want to leave the forum. The lack of objectivity just make it impossible to have a constructive discussion or even have any fun in those threads. It's very disheartening. If it were just a few posters I'd have no problem dealing with it, but there are just so many posters who are just interested in patting each other on their backs. It seems like if you just question a male OP in any way, you're automatically attacking the male gender as a whole. It's just so stupid.


At least you can count on me to be thoroughly objectionable and a decent chap. :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish I could block certain sections of the forum from showing on the main list, I mean how many times can you post the same phucking threads asking the same phucking questions? "i dont understand girls".. yes.. welcome to life.

The relationship section is pretty much the same topic being re posted every 10 minutes with the same replies .. I seriously .. I.. need to stop posting now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I have a two step solution to that problem

Step 1


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Monotony said:


> ^ I have a two step solution to that problem
> 
> Step 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm back.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> SAS will become even more of a sausage fest with those types of threads. They'll scare off many of the new female members. Just imagine some shy, quiet, sheltered 20 year old girl who is initially happy to find a forum full of kindred souls only to see threads like that all over SAS.


This is spot on, and I find it disconcerting.

And now that you mention it...



Just Lurking said:


> SAS's user turnover rate seems higher than it's ever been.


...It strikes me as particularly the case for female members.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the people that work for advertising at cadburys have lost their marbles. none of their adverts make sense. first they had a gorilla pretending to be phil collins, then they had airport luggage dancing to queen and now they have a man with a spoon for a hand who lives in a kitchen cupboard. just wtf are they putting in that chocolate?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Lucky! Love the original games for GB.


I found my Ninja turtles and Monsters inc. games too lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Today was an absolute waste of ****ing time as was Tuesday, and Monday, and Sunday, Saturday, Friday, Thursday, and last Wednesday and so on and so forth fml.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

komorikun said:


> SAS will become even more of a sausage fest with those types of threads. They'll scare off many of the new female members. Just imagine some shy, quiet, sheltered 20 year old girl who is initially happy to find a forum full of kindred souls only to see threads like that all over SAS.





probably offline said:


> I know, right? I mean, I think I can handle quite a bit(I'm no rookie on da intarwebs), but _I'm_ already at a point where I want to leave the forum. The lack of objectivity just make it impossible to have a constructive discussion or even have any fun in those threads. It's very disheartening. If it were just a few posters I'd have no problem dealing with it, but there are just so many posters who are just interested in patting each other on their backs. It seems like if you just question a male OP in any way, you're automatically attacking the male gender as a whole. It's just so stupid.





Just Lurking said:


> ...It strikes me as particularly the case for female members.


Mhm. I am finding it increasingly hard to bite my tongue.



Monotony said:


> They should just add a new section for all the dick wagging threads


They should add a new section for holocaust deniers and guys with horrible pubescent moustaches.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Mhm. I am finding it increasingly hard to bite my tongue.
> 
> They should add a new section for holocaust deniers and guys with horrible pubescent moustaches.


Is your life really so pathetic that you have nothing better to do then troll sas and try to start a debate on the holocaust?

Pitiful


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Superdad said:


> A lot of your gross posts tend to scare me off, to be honest :|


What was so gross? Period talk? Didn't you try to add me as a friend before? I thought you were someone's second account.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Monotony said:


> Is your life really so pathetic that you have nothing better to do then troll sas and try to start a debate on the holocaust?
> 
> Pitiful


I'm not trying to start a debate, don't be silly. I just like making fun of you for your hilarious beliefs.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

cuppycake said:


> ;___;
> 
> (I agree :b)


Don't worry, there are definitely good guys and good girls here. :yes

A lot of us come here and are just frustrated and bitter with a lot of pent up anger and sometimes, that comes out in unexpected ways or to people who do not deserve it. Then we become confused and hurt and it just adds onto that pile. Its much easier said than done, but we need to imagine life in other members' shoes and have just a little more patience and objectivity. :afr


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think texting might be worse than talking...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Superdad said:


> No, I'm not someone else's second account...
> 
> And not just period talk, but other talk about related topics, usually about sex, (and your blunt was of putting it) is gross


Why thank you. You're a troll though, right?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tannasg said:


> They broke the mold when they made you, you are seriously one strange girl.


bahahaha, thank you. I seriously take that as a compliment.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Religious, check. Party animal, check. Jobless, check. Moving on!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> They should just add a new section for all the dick wagging threads


Better yet, people should just refrain from posting on those threads in the first place. They can disappear from the front of the Frustration section in less than an hour but instead everyone has to throw in their 2 cents and turn it into a big argument. I don't understand why people swarm to those threads instead of serious ones. It's just the same arguments on a new thread every day.

I get the impression that a lot of people secretly enjoy these threads, though.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It has never failed yet, so I simply assume it affects 100% of them.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> A girl stood up in front of the class to speak, and had a panic attack. I wanted to hug her. I hope she doesn't feel too embarrassed to come back next week.


She's a brave soul nonetheless. Never mind that she didn't get to say what she had intended to, just standing up in front of a class full of people is half the battle.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> A girl stood up in front of the class to speak, and had a panic attack. I wanted to hug her. I hope she doesn't feel too embarrassed to come back next week.


Awww.  If she comes back, you should give her a hug. :b

I almost flicked off another car today. I was turning to the left and this car was going straight. I stopped to let them go because they had the right of way. I don't care if I got there first. Usually, cars just go ahead and go anyways, even if I get there first. They honked their horn at me. I just did a hand gesture thing and just looked at them with this annoyed face. Stupid *****es.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I almost flicked off another car today. I was turning to the left and this car was going straight. I stopped to let them go because they had the right of way. I don't care if I got there first. Usually, cars just go ahead and go anyways, even if I get there first. They honked their horn at me. I just did a hand gesture thing and just looked at them with this annoyed face. Stupid *****es.


Lol, I'm a different person behind the wheel as well. Very irritable when it comes to driving >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww.  If she comes back, you should give her a hug. :b
> 
> I almost flicked off another car today. I was turning to the left and this car was going straight. I stopped to let them go because they had the right of way. I don't care if I got there first. Usually, cars just go ahead and go anyways, even if I get there first. They honked their horn at me. I just did a hand gesture thing and just looked at them with this annoyed face. Stupid *****es.


I'd have terrible road rage, I'd have to use every single ounce of restraint not to ram someone if they honked at me. :blank


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww.  If she comes back, you should give her a hug. :b


And cop a feel while you're at it. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Lol, I'm a different person behind the wheel as well. Very irritable when it comes to driving >.>


Haha, really? xD I can't imagine you getting angry at drivers.



Monotony said:


> I'd have terrible road rage, I'd have to use every single ounce of restraint not to ram someone if they honked at me. :blank


Not surprising. :duck

Not too long ago, I flicked off this car behind me because they honked their horn at me. I was yielding, so cars coming from the other way could go by. When I flicked them off, they honked at me again.  I'm glad they saw it.

I still can't believe Nine Inch Nails is getting back together. I feel like jumping up and down with excitement like a preppy girl going to a Jonas Brothers concert. :3 No offense to anyone who listens to the Jonas Brothers. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Thinking that sitting in the bath all night and having a drink are about the only things that'll drag me out of this depression. :sigh


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I really have to stop having conversations with other people in my head.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

BBQ sauce goes with anything. I'm tellin' y'all.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

njodis said:


> BBQ sauce goes with anything. I'm tellin' y'all.


Tomatoes + BBQ sauce= Awesome.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I always feel the need to explain to myself but never can bring myself to accurately.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww.  If she comes back, you should give her a hug. :b


I hope to, or at least talk to her.



pythonesque said:


> And cop a feel while you're at it. Two birds, one stone.


:lol I'm unsure if that will be helpful for her anxiety, but thanks for the advice, bro.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What threads are ya'll guys talking about? What section? There _does_ seem to be the same topics over and over and over and over. I'm starting to hate the relationship section. Some of those threads I roll my eyes at and try to resist the urge to not click in them. I only click on the "what are you doing to get a guy". Seems like the only thread I'm interested in..and of course that threads gets ambushed by men saying their beliefs and s*it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Really wish I didn't have school on a Friday, even more because it's an early start *cries in the corner.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

One moment I feel good... the next, I want to shove a knife in my arm. And the worst thing is, I can't allow myself to f*cking do that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> It always hurts when you care more than the other person deserves.


I agree; story of my life.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really want to get another lip piercing diagonal from my Monroe. I know most people will probably think it looks stupid, but they can probably go suck a fish. Only problem is I don't have anyone to go with me and I'm afraid of going alone.. :/


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I really have to stop having conversations with other people in my head.


I do this all the time, they never go as well in person >.>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man this internet is stupid. I watched the first episode of Community today and it was so good I wanted to watch the second episode and maybe third. But it wouldn't even load. It just showed that spinning circle thing, mocking me. And I couldn't just download it because my computer is crap it is practically filled to the brink just because I downloaded _one_ game made 3 years ago.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

wtf - my thigh just clicked


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah I f*cking knew it. I didn't want to believe it, but it doesn't matter what I want.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> It always hurts when you care more than the other person deserves.


It's because not many deserve it.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I should go up north.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just woke up from an awesome nap.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Whoever started mixing peanut butter into chocolate bars.. all I have to say is, I love you.

also nutella + peanutbutter. goodnight sweet arteries.

shhh no beats now, only heart attacks.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Sausage fest or weenie roast? Take your pick...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't understand how so many people can live life listening to only mainstream music when it couldn't even begin to develop the emotions that the plethora of quality non mainstream music can within a person. It's like they are missing out on something astonishing without ever being aware, sad.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want a donut.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I just got involved in another SAS debate. We'll see.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey, I had three apples left when I thought I only had two! huzzah!:yay


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

So just came home from school,but then it'll feel like 5 mins when I have to wake up and go to school again. It's 10.35 pm. My mind is saying "suck it up gurlfriend, this is life"

Life will get so much busier when I eventually find a P/T job too.. 

Anyways, I'm happy with the people who forms my group. These foreign students are not the typical shy and quiet types. They are actually vocal and have a sense of humour. It's less pressure for me to talk *happy dance


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

AussiePea said:


> I don't understand how so many people can live life listening to only mainstream music when it couldn't even begin to develop the emotions that the plethora of quality non mainstream music can within a person. It's like they are missing out on something astonishing without ever being aware, sad.


I agree.

Some people. Or many people don't even care about music.

But, I guess were all different.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I wonder if some people keep as many things to themselves as I do. I wonder if they were to talk, what they would say. I wonder how their words would affect the outcome of events, and how many new friendships/relationships would form as a result. And so, I wonder how much individual realities would change.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

Last night was the first time I've ever had to dial 911, among other things.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

It's interesting how two people can interpret an event very differently. To me, I was just drowsy and feeling rather low, so I was quite unresponsive to you. To you, I was completely ignoring your jokes, and so you felt like there was something wrong with me. But it was nothing personal, just that I tend to be 'out of it' when my energy levels crash. 

It's also funny how the same person can be upset with me for unintentionally ignoring them, yet they purposefully ignored my text and passive-aggressively avoided my question the same night.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to learn to speak russian.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

That orange mud is so disgusting...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

The talking ruins it, but it's still perfect.


----------



## dogmatic (Jan 20, 2013)

Kakumbus said:


> It's because not many deserve it.


tell me f ucking about it. :roll

I need to ****. ASAP. If not tonight, tomorrow night. Girl or guy. Either one is fine.
Oh and I don't wanna ****ing waste my time anymore! Not another minute. I just wanna live life, go out almost always, have fun....YOLO yo. Life's too short for this bs.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I need a new computer chair.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

I really, REALLY want a Bagel but I don't have one


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You think I'm just some other trash, you think you will outsmart me? You couldn't be anymore more wrong, It's not that I don't give up easily, I simply just don't, I always win because there is no other possible outcome.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Me: "God this chicken is so dry"

My mom: "Just like your vag"


Thank you, mom. Thanks.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Me: "God this chicken is so dry"
> 
> My mom: "Just like your vag"
> 
> Thank you, mom. Thanks.


So insanity runs in the family I should of guessed :teeth :duck


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> So insanity runs in the family I should of guessed :teeth :duck


My mom's a total weirdo, I had no hope haha


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

there is a "shyfx" and a "tpower" on this website, I had no idea this place was so popular with old skool jungle producers! maybe they should get together and make another hit like shake your body.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> Me: "God this chicken is so dry"
> 
> My mom: "Just like your vag"
> 
> Thank you, mom. Thanks.


That would be a very embarrassing convo to have with a mother but nonetheless, that was a hilarious joke.

I made a 100 on my Physics test. I really needed that grade for that class. I'm finally getting the hang of those sig figs.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

An old man winked at me today.... X_X


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Treat me like a pirate and give me that booty


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

making a cup of tea just now,somehow my spoon punctured through the tea bag in the mug perfectly but the hole was only as wide as the narrowest part of the spoon,I didn't put the spoon in upsidedown, how the hell did this david copperfield s**t happen?
I swear i've not been smoking anything this evening :lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Can't wait to go to the zoo Sunday! I'm so excited.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cmon Practice 2.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

How do I know if i'm initiating conversation too much? I've kind of had a streak of bravery this week. I feel like i've been overdoing it with everyone lately. :con


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I missed all the drama. Rats. I come home to a thread that generated 58 pages only within hours, and everything has already been resolved.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Netflix is my best friend


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw a beautiful man today. I wish I had confidence to talk to people, cause I wanted to talk to him. I'll need to stalk him on the campus tomorrow so I can creepily stare at him again.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been thinking about leaving SAS, along with the internet for awhile. Might do me some good and help me get my life in order. Tomorrow IS March 1, might be a good time to give it a shot. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

And like I said would happen, I won, again.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:yay Happy Birthday to the GOAT, Dean Smith, who turned 82 today :yay


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't normally use this compliment because I never notice it on people, but there's this guy at school and oh my God








Seriously.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> I've been thinking about leaving SAS, along with the internet for awhile. Might do me some good and help me get my life in order. Tomorrow IS March 1, might be a good time to give it a shot. Wish me luck.


 It wouldn't be the same around here - but if you think it'd best and it could help you, then we wish you the best of luck Alex duuude, and do visit


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> It wouldn't be the same around here - but if you think it'd best and it could help you, then we wish you the best of luck Alex duuude, and do visit


Awe, thanks Brasilia  you're too kind. I know I'll surely miss a lot of you guys, this place has been practically a second home since I joined back in September. It'll probably be hard for me to do, but I know the power is in my hands to make a change, however small the steps may be. I will surely visit!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Is that a tear coming on? Bittersweet moment... :cry


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why was everyone in a bad mood today except me?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I get the house all to myself for the next 4 days 

I'll be happy until the boredom sets in.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I get the house all to myself for the next 4 days
> 
> I'll be happy until the boredom sets in.


That's when you break out the weed and porn. :duck


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

the cheat said:


> That's when you break out the weed and porn. :duck


I do neither actually :?


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I get the house all to myself for the next 4 days
> 
> I'll be happy until the boredom sets in.


That sounds nice! My house is full of people 24/7
I'd be happy with just 1 day with it to myself


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

januarygirl said:


> That sounds nice! My house is full of people 24/7
> I'd be happy with just 1 day with it to myself


I know that feeling. My house is usually full of loud mouthed idiots 24/7. It really makes me miss living on my own. It was lonely, but peaceful.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I seriously need to stop being such an aggressive driver.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I am having a sugar craving right about now.. No fatass Friday for me tonight cos I already pigged out during the week


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

_My Summer of Love_


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

A tiki lounge is a good place for revisiting the Vietnam War.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The sea is quite deep and one should take precautions when swimming in it. For example, one should always wear a hat.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Beware of lapsed hippies who pray to false gods.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Cats probably rule the world. I've been thinking this through. They disappear for a while and nobody knows where they go. They are having a big cat meeting is where they are. I'm not sure what their plans are but I am going to find out.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^you might need to talk to the cat king, he'll explain all this;


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

So happy for this website. I really don't feel alone in the same way as before. I have a place where I belong. I don't get depressed, by reading all the sad stuff on this site, even I thought I would. It makes me feel good in some strange way. Wow, its friday and im not alone


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ACCV93 said:


> I've been thinking about leaving SAS, along with the internet for awhile. Might do me some good and help me get my life in order. Tomorrow IS March 1, might be a good time to give it a shot. Wish me luck.


GL, ACC. Sometimes I feel like SAS/Internet interferes with actually improving, might be a good idea on your part. Hopefully all works out for you,


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

At the moment my face says "I hold onto things I should let go of". **** em all. Death grip.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

omfg


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Group ignorance will always look smarter then the highest sole intelligence.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> Group ignorance will always look smarter then the highest sole intelligence.


interesting thought. smarter to who though? I think it could be more important and crucial if its recognized by those that matter (the decision matters and those that pull the strings)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Why do kids these days always feel the need to spit constantly? What are you, a Llama?!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> interesting thought. smarter to who though? I think it could be more important and crucial if its recognized by those that matter (the decision matters and those that pull the strings)


To them self or whoever is looking at the situation,

Like if 10 unintelligent people think they are smarter then the intelligent person, the stupidity outweigh the intelligence.

So no matter how you prove those 10 unintelligent people how unsmart they are, because they outnumber you, they would think they are right.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> To them self or whoever is looking at the situation,
> 
> Like if 10 unintelligent people think they are smarter then the intelligent person, the stupidity outweigh the intelligence.
> 
> So no matter how you prove those 10 unintelligent people how unsmart they are, because they outnumber you, they would think they are right.


yea I see your point. when the odds (numbers) are stacked against someone (a minority), then the minority often loses out.
interesting though, I was thinking along the lines of the hive mind mentality. complacency and the adoption of stupidity from the negative influence of a group and individuals within it engaging in emotional reasoning... things like that.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

ACCV93 said:


> I've been thinking about leaving SAS, along with the internet for awhile. Might do me some good and help me get my life in order. Tomorrow IS March 1, might be a good time to give it a shot. Wish me luck.


Aw well I hope you benefit from your time away. Take care man, I'm going to miss your posts and your cute avatar!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm concerned by how funny I think this video is :lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

-In the darkest times, it is good to remember yourself that brighter days will come back.
-If people cannot appreciate your greatness, no matter how awesome it is, then you are better off giving it to yourself.
-Caught my interest and I'll give you everything.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> I'm concerned by how funny I think this video is :lol


:spit That's hilarious!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I'm concerned by how funny I think this video is :lol


The one at 1:16 sounds like it's dying. :shock


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> The one at 1:16 sounds like it's dying. :shock


Well what the hell did you do to it?! :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Well what the hell did you do to it?! :sus


I didn't do anything. :cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So much nostalgia :blank
Still better graphics than COD :haha


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow when did I reach 1,000 posts?
I don't know whether to feel ecstatic or slightly disappointed in the amount of time I've spent my lackluster life on here typing posts no one reads.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

How to spoil a good song: Rick Ross guest verse.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Figured I'll give it one last shot, but as usual...


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I was the gas station earlier today and this woman behind me goes "tell him to make up his mind he acts like a damn woman." So I turn around and she's like "it's okay, you can hit me. I'm used to men hitting me." I was like u wot m8. Then when I was walking out this really fat guy says to me "how's it going man." and I'm like u wot m8. And that was the most exciting part of my day. /reallife


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it when a posters mentality and outlook on life/SA changes for the best and it's clearly reflected in their posts. Good to see people are improving.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate people who use Bluetooth phone things when they could easily just hold a phone to their ear, or even when it's rude to be standing there talking. A lady behind me in line at Walgreens was on her Bluetooth and was so effing loud. Why do you even need to be on your Bluetooth while you're buying gum or some such nonsense? It _was_ pretty hilarious when the cashier responded back cause he thought she was talking to him, though. I did enjoy that aspect.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Love it when a posters mentality and outlook on life/SA changes for the best and it's clearly reflected in their posts. Good to see people are improving.


+1 :yes


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Cheesy, bacon potato wedges. Relish that thought because I'm actually eating it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to go to sleep and then go to a gay club tomorrow.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hahaha, "boner."


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Alcohol might makes me feel awesome for a short time but afterward my body just can't tolerate it, feel like vomiting even thought I'm not even drunk. Maybe I don't consume it often enough or I eat too health, used to tough that like pro, now I feel like a little teen girl.

I'll just stick to weed.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

_And if the band your in starts playing different, tunes, I'll see you on the Dark Side of the Moon_

Today was the 40th anniversary of Pink Floyd's album, The Dark Side of the Moon. Its such a great record.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

So many gender wars. So little time. :no


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> So many gender wars. So little time. :no


SAS is either a sausage fest or a weenie roast - sorry, there is no middle ground on this issue, but you do at least get to choose. :teeth


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

lol some guy was smoking crack in my car and his name was creeper pretty cool guy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't drink coffee/caffeine and I'm zapped of energy all day, I do drink coffee and I am restless and tweaking all day.

I need to go to rehab.

_tried to make me go to rehab but I said no, no, no_


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Wow when did I reach 1,000 posts?
> I don't know whether to feel ecstatic or slightly disappointed in the amount of time I've spent my lackluster life on here typing posts no one reads.


I read your posts


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to be teleported back to the 20's and dance all night at a bar filled with flappers ;_;


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I had lost my way. For a while now, I had lost sight of the bigger picture, like a fog surrounding me. I kept grasping at something, thinking it would be the answer. Yet it always left me feeling restless. It's interesting how a completely unrelated conversation suddenly ignited something inside of me. I feel at peace again.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Love it when a posters mentality and outlook on life/SA changes for the best and it's clearly reflected in their posts. Good to see people are improving.





tbyrfan said:


> +1 :yes


+2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

**************
* 88,000th post! *
**************


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> **************
> * 88,000th post! *
> **************


Conquackulations! 88,888 will be awesome


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Sometimes it's just too much, give me a break you people X____X


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Conquackulations! 88,888 will be awesome


:lol It's Quacky, I tell ya - honk honk!

I will have to do something for the Crazy Eight occasion .


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Something about putting things together from scratch with your own bare hands that just feels good.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate Cuisinart. I am never buying a product of theirs again. The box has a photo of a blender and food processor all in one, with the base that you press all the buttons on. I open it up, it's just the blender top. WHAT THE ****. Nowhere on the box does it say that's all you're getting! I paid $80 for a ****ing useless blender top. My mom better buy the base cause I'm not spending another $80 for a cheap blender.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

The temptation to just keep buying candy to live off is hard to fight. I feel like if I go into a store I'm obliged to at least buy a bag of red licorice and some chocolate.. and some sour worms.. and jellybeans.. and reeces pieces .. annnd what the actual **** is wrong with me.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate when people have to add crappy music (especially if it's too loud) to a video of them talking about some random subject. It usually makes the video unwatchable for me or I tend to not take it as seriously.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I lived in a world where I could be my ugliest self & nobody thought twice about it


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

are you an experienced hot cheetos eater

are you well-versed in the art of dropping and letting things die


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

It's starting to get hot....I need someone to kick my *** into shape


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my God, no way. Fighting someone who punches so hard, they send you back in time? And a suicidal cutter who try as she may to cut herself, she ends up cutting someone around her in the exact place she tried to cut herself? Those are some creative-*** powers.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

All this good weather. Makes me happy.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I nearly spat out my Coke when I saw this month's phone bill... After twenty minutes of investigating, I learned I didn't accidentally go over my month's free minutes. It was my family who did 8l 

Well I need a good scare like this once in a while to keep my money habits in check..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm literally thinking about buying makeup just to see what I would look like with it on. I was actually looking for my mom's lipstick to put some on but that would just be gross. :um I think I'll buy some mascara, lipstick, eyeshadow, and maybe some blush. I have no idea how I'd put it on but I could try.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm literally thinking about buying makeup just to see what I would look like with it on. I was actually looking for my mom's lipstick to put some on but that would just be gross. :um I think I'll buy some mascara, lipstick, eyeshadow, and maybe some blush. I have no idea how I'd put it on but I could try.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It's pretty funny how when you have this white shirt that you don't care for which get filled with spaghetti sauce and after you clean it's it's all gone. yet when it's a shirt you care for it doesn't go away.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

If u think u're gonna kick me off in 5 mins library computer, u gotta be kidding me. I should be able to use u for another hour till this place closes.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

You know what's a great feeling? When someone says, "Can you keep a secret?" It's an amazing feeling when people believe that you are not only capable of keeping this treasure safe, but that they trust that you will not judge them, and accept them for who they are. It's admirable, the courage it takes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> It's pretty funny how when you have this white shirt that you don't care for which get filled with spaghetti sauce and after you clean it's it's all gone. yet when it's a shirt you care for it doesn't go away.


It's called sods law.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

tannasg said:


> It's called sods law.


No, sir. I don't believe so.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> drinking on an empty stomach is always a good idea..


Really? I don't like it, I love to drink on a full stomach and then eat again because alcohol makes me feel like I'm starving.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Saw it, didn't open it, deleted it.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You can't triple stamp a double stamp!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm confused by myself.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

creasy said:


>


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to eat when I ate too much already  what's wrong with me??


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm watching Inception and Tom Hardy is kind of smexy


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

the cheat said:


> You can't triple stamp a double stamp!


_hands over ears_] LA LA LA LA LA LA!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I sure am digging Welcome to the NHK, finally a relateable protagonist :lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I realize now my real issue isn't BDD, I'm just a mighty morphing ****ing power ranger.

Or lack of sleep has just made me slightly manic. probs.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

1.) Sometimes it seems like Roseanne and Dan are one grope away from the show turning into a porno.

2.) Bill Burr is coming to Miami next month. I must go see him, even if it's by myself.

3.) My liver is like "dude, you're a real dick."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> 3.) My liver is like "dude, you're a real dick."


You have to stick with the apple cider. :yes :lol


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I want chicken Ramon noodles!

Anyone want to cook them for me?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I watched a short interview with a doctor who wrote the book called The Kaizen Way. It's based on the philosophy that the key to success in accomplishing a goal is to take the smallest steps you can take that you won't fail and be discouraged. It's born out of a business practice but you can implement it in pretty much anything you set out to do. 

The interview is good enough that I don't need to read the book too hehe. It's pretty cool.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Added a bunch of people to my ignore list. 

/Feelsgoodman :yes


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

There should be a law preventing French bakeries from closing on Sundays.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> Added a bunch of people to my ignore list.
> 
> /Feelsgoodman :yes


I hope I am not on it :afr.

Here I am being all SASsy after checking my credit card online.

....and I have a bunch of groceries in the kitchen thawing when I should be putting them away! :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful moments are so fleeting


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Literally 
every
thread 
is about girls can guys do this guys do you like girls who have 4 eyes girls is a hat fetish ruining my life why don't girls talk to me?

makes me sick.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

eating out is the best way to siphon money out of your pocket. well, one of the easier ways.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ChampagneYear said:


> I watched a short interview with a doctor who wrote the book called The Kaizen Way. It's based on the philosophy that the key to success in accomplishing a goal is to take the smallest steps you can take that you won't fail and be discouraged. It's born out of a business practice but you can implement it in pretty much anything you set out to do.
> 
> The interview is good enough that I don't need to read the book too hehe. It's pretty cool.


This is actually how I made the most progress with my SA. Crapload of very small manageable steps towards a greater goal. It worked really well for me in the end.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Literally
> every
> thread
> is about girls can guys do this guys do you like girls who have 4 eyes girls is a hat fetish ruining my life why don't girls talk to me?
> ...


I know they ask such inane questions but completly ignore the important ones such as, Girls how do you feel about hairy nuts and butt cracks? :no


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope I am not on it :afr.
> 
> Here I am being all SASsy after checking my credit card online.
> 
> ....and I have a bunch of groceries in the kitchen thawing when I should be putting them away! :lol


lol, no. I like you mm75. I wouldn't put you on the list just because we disagree about some things. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bangers and mash is always a quality meal!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Ow, I would kill for a back massage right now. :cry


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> This is actually how I made the most progress with my SA. Crapload of very small manageable steps towards a greater goal. It worked really well for me in the end.


Congrats on the progress with thee SA. Always good to see someone on here who's doing well.

I really want to start thinking this way to help me get back on track in losing weight and being healthy, which'll help me have some confidence. I just gained a lot of weight from my meds over the past two years.

I think this will help beat my problems with procrastination.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> Ow, I would kill for a back massage right now. :cry


They have a cheap product made in china for just that problem! :teeth

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Relaxzen-Memory-Foam-Massage-Cushion-Black-Mesh/10795136

Now if only they had automatic head scratchers (stupid headphones make my scalp itch) :mum


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

my profile has 20,000 visits!!! :yay

guess nobody can resist He-Man


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> my profile has 20,000 visits!!! :yay
> 
> guess nobody can resist He-Man


I've been here less than a year and i already have 50, yes 50 visits on my profile. :yes
Just kidding, i don't post here much so...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

see my mom and she tells me shes loving this new book that was recommended to her, and that she has been reading non stop.

I ask which book it is.

she responds 50 shades of grey.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Oh god you should not of asked :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Oh god you should not of asked :lol

Apparently it's a trilogy as well :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wtf just happened :sus


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The entire history has proven itself to be like ****, today won't be any different.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm surprised how rested I feel considering I only slept for like 3 hours.

Maybe it helps that I dreamt about shooting zombies with a shotgun :3


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

My Headphones went through wash and still work!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

As far as homework involving radicals goes, this one was actually okay. If I had done it earlier instead of at midnight, I would have actually..... "enjoyed" it? Whoa der, almost threw up saying I enjoyed math homework. My body can't take that type of stress.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - a bottle of Gatorade and two cans of Diet Vernor's Ginger Ale. Whoa!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know you but I want to tell you to feel better and that you seem like a good person and you shouldn't be sad. But I can't so I'm posting it here.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

man, I wish one could live solely on donuts. mmmmm donuts.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

^ Krispy Kreme is bliss! Here, they sell it at 7 eleven stores now. They are so much more delicious when fresh. 


I squashed my classes into 3 days, whoohoo. But I've gotta leave tomorrow by 7am - peak hour on the train is annoying.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

coeur_brise said:


> man, I wish one could live solely on donuts. mmmmm donuts.


I concur. Whenever I eat donuts it's always a binge session, lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I concur. Whenever I eat donuts it's always a binge session, lol


Back in town I see bro. Good to have you back.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

10 years ago at this time, I was lying in a room being prepared to have my gall bladder removed.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I had regular coke for the first time today in years... it gave me a horrible stomach ache X__X


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My Scategories game has improved significantly since I've used the Just for fun section.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I need q-tips. I have water in my ears.


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I need q-tips. I have water in my ears.


Haha I don't know why, but that made me laugh.

The only liquid I drink on an average day other than Pepsi Max is tea.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

The days are getting longer, brighter and warmer... I don't like it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I need q-tips. I have water in my ears.


That annoys me especially when I can feel wet earwax in my ears :x


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm guessing 5pm is like one of the standard 'out jogging' times of the day? i've never seen so many people jogging at one time in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The people who say beer tastes like piss...they ought to be more concerned with what they were doing before they decided to have a beer


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> The people who say beer tastes like piss...they ought to be more concerned with what they were doing before they decided to have a beer


They could of just asked bear grylls for his opinion


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm starting to get so sick of trying to get along with people who clearly do not give a ****.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another big snowstorm passing me up. Two to four? I'll take it anyway.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Conneticut is one of the worser states to drive through.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

(>_<)- ¬ 


bang!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/mar/04/batman-delivers-suspect-bradford-police










> A man dressed as Batman - *evoking, perhaps, the spirit of Del Boy and Rodney more than the sleek leather outfit of Christian Bale's latest incarnation* - was caught on camera bringing a wanted man into police custody.


lolol. I wonder what his batmobile looked like.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I forgot to eat breakfast and lunch today, and it wasn't even my stomach that reminded me.

Also, I need to find an alternative for jeans. They're so constrictive. Pants that aren't jeans? Skirts? I wish I could go out in my PJ bottoms.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> The people who say beer tastes like piss...they ought to be more concerned with what they were doing before they decided to have a beer


or if they are concerned that the beer they drink is so bad that its comparable to the worst thing they can think of then they should be drinking better quality beer


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> I had regular coke for the first time today in years... it gave me a horrible stomach ache X__X


hehe really? I relish regular coke on the odd occasion I drink it again - wakes me up too


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

cafune said:


> I forgot to eat breakfast and lunch today, and it wasn't even my stomach that reminded me.
> 
> Also, I need to find an alternative for jeans. They're so constrictive. Pants that aren't jeans? Skirts? I wish I could go out in my PJ bottoms.


Leggings/tights are the best :boogie


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

no computer fan, stahp is annoying .... no ... STAHP


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

catcharay said:


> hehe really? I relish regular coke on the odd occasion I drink it again - wakes me up too


I've gotten too used to Coke Zero it seems!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I've gotten too used to Coke Zero it seems!


That stuff makes the contents of my stomach want to vacate my body, regular coke does as well to a lesser extent, and pepsi is just to acidic, Dr Pepper for the win.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> That stuff makes the contents of my stomach want to vacate my body, regular coke does as well to a lesser extent, and pepsi is just to acidic, Dr Pepper for the win.


It's alright, but I agree... Dr Pepper is the juice of the heavens.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I SO BOARD.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

^ D'awwww. That puppy's adorable.



catcharay said:


> Leggings/tights are the best :boogie


This is going to come off as ignorant, but you have to wear leggings/tights with skirts/dresses, right? Or maybe a longer tops/sweaters with boots/flats. So many options. But still, they're not pants. :/ Do they even sell regular pants for women? Like, comfy ones? That aren't sweatpants? That don't look strange? Arghhh.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

How could it be logistically impossible for me to get there and back in the same evening without taking time off work when it's only a ****ing hour's drive away? Fine, public transport, you win. I won't go.


----------



## dogmatic (Jan 20, 2013)

The inet's a joke and a waste of time :3 lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It was scary trusting a complete stranger with something so important especially when I could tell right away that they seemed a little incompetent.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm definitely getting used to these pills now; the side effects are almost totally gone. I knew I just had to wait it out. :yay


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

cafune said:


> ^ D'awwww. That puppy's adorable.
> 
> This is going to come off as ignorant, but you have to wear leggings/tights with skirts/dresses, right? Or maybe a longer tops/sweaters with boots/flats. So many options. But still, they're not pants. :/ Do they even sell regular pants for women? Like, comfy ones? That aren't sweatpants? That don't look strange? Arghhh.


Yeah leggings/tights look better if your rear is covered partially with a longer shirt. Like today, I'm wearing a black t-shirt that covers most of my rear lol I'm not comfortable otherwise.

Here's some ideas:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/02/leggings-womens-pants_n_1923019.html#slide=more253533


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I'm definitely getting used to these pills now; the side effects are almost totally gone. I knew I just had to wait it out. :yay


:high5


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> 10 years ago at this time, I was lying in a room being prepared to have my gall bladder removed.










Happy anniversary!








----------
Hey everyone, it's national Pun-day today. Celebrate it by saying it out loud!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

showering is a mental cleanser just as much as it is physical for me.

that is unless its day two of no shower, feels sticky man.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It really annoys me when girls get 100,000 views on their gameplay videos, just because they're female and play Xbox. I mean it's good for them but the guys watching it must be pretty sad.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> It really annoys me when girls get 100,000 views on their gameplay videos, just because they're female and play Xbox. I mean it's good for them but the guys watching it must be pretty sad.


Just imagine how many they would get if they showed their tit's :teeth

Seriously though I don't get why they would watch it just became their female they realize porn exists right? :lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm always thinkin about _them_. Everything would be better if they died. Yep. Ill gladly do it too.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Just imagine how many they would get if they showed their tit's :teeth
> 
> Seriously though I don't get why they would watch it just became their female they realize porn exists right? :lol


Damn, that was a quick reply lol
Maybe they're shocked that a girl likes to play CoD lol I imagine these guys don't get out much.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This thread has me dying for doughnuts now. I hope there is a place nearby...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Damn, that was a quick reply lol
> Maybe they're shocked that a girl likes to play CoD lol I imagine these guys don't get out much.


Idk there were a couple at my school that I overheard talking about nazi zombies a couple years ago so it's not that surprising.

Naturally that was a major turn off, pff CoD :no

:haha


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Idk there were a couple at my school that I overheard talking about nazi zombies a couple years ago so it's not that surprising.
> 
> Naturally that was a major turn off, pff CoD :no
> 
> :haha


Then maybe they just get turned on by having both a female voice and CoD in one video lol I totally believe that, some of them take the game waaay too seriously.

Obviously, it's been the same since WaW. Have some damn class woman! Play Battlefield...lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't think getting high at work would come to be of use one day. I was able to use it as conversation fodder during my 2.5 hour long meeting with a group of girls I'm pretty uncomfortable with. They seemed to enjoy the story, so the pain and embarrassment was not for naught.. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Then maybe they just get turned on by having both a female voice and CoD in one video lol I totally believe that, some of them take the game waaay too seriously.
> 
> Obviously, it's been the same since WaW. Have some damn class woman! Play Battlefield...lol


Call of Battlefield? Battlefield 3 was atrocious now BF2 and 2142 that's a different story.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Call of Battlefield? Battlefield 3 was atrocious now BF2 and 2142 that's a different story.


I haven't played BF3, I got rid of my Xbox before it came out. The best game I've ever played is the Day-Z mod for Arma 2.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I haven't played BF3, I got rid of my Xbox before it came out. The best game I've ever played is the Day-Z mod for Arma 2.


The PC version isn't even a proper PC game it's just the xbox one with a few tweaks. I played the Beta/Alpha and it was better then release. The "premium" nonsense EA pulled as well.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's hard to want to change self-destructive habits when you take some pleasure in destroying yourself.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Doughnuts


----------



## MeekShadow (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you. Wish I could tell you in person.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to stop living on the edge and buy a spare pen.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

catcharay said:


> Yeah leggings/tights look better if your rear is covered partially with a longer shirt. Like today, I'm wearing a black t-shirt that covers most of my rear lol I'm not comfortable otherwise.
> 
> Here's some ideas:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/02/leggings-womens-pants_n_1923019.html#slide=more253533


Haha, yeah. I sorta figured by the end of my post.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Why am I back here.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I think :yawn and :bah are cute emoticons ^_^


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

awkward social anxiety moments; sitting in a quiet waiting room ,guy enters sits down by himself starts having a conversation with himself. friend sits down next to him, they hardly talk to each other ,he carries on talking to himself and friend stares at me constantly. 3rd person enters, hot girl. sits right next to me.
anxiety level going through the roof.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Doughnuts


...especially Krispy Kreme, they are the best. I've got to try a Spanish doughnut soon too..when I'm not on a diet


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got an itch to cut my hair. There's so many girls at my school with nice short and shoulder length styles. It's really cute. I'm thinking about this. But being impulsive can be a disservice. Last time I had a haircut stemming from impulse, my grandma said 'it looks strange on her'.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I really need to stay focused on my drawing, it seems like every little thing distracts me.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> awkward social anxiety moments; sitting in a quiet waiting room ,guy enters sits down by himself starts having a conversation with himself. friend sits down next to him, they hardly talk to each other ,he carries on talking to himself and friend stares at me constantly. 3rd person enters, hot girl. sits right next to me.
> anxiety level going through the roof.


the way you word it sounds it's an existential crisis moment where you realize how absurd everything is. i just remembered there's a thread around in frustration where people talk about their awkward moments and it's honestly cute what people get flustered about. but it's pages and pages back. i need to bump it.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> the way you word it sounds it's an existential crisis moment where you realize how absurd everything is. i just remembered there's a thread around in frustration where people talk about their awkward moments and it's honestly cute what people get flustered about. but it's pages and pages back. i need to bump it.


heh , I started a similar thread on another discussion board about awkward anxiety moments but it didn't seem to do too well iirc. I think its good to look back on them perhaps in a lighthearted way, gaining another perspective sometimes helps us see our fears in a different way.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> heh , I started a similar thread on another discussion board about awkward anxiety moments but it didn't seem to do too well iirc. I think its good to look back on them perhaps in a lighthearted way, gaining another perspective sometimes helps us see our fears in a different way.


I definitely see those awkward moments in a different light when I recall them once it's over. Anxiety is paper tiger. And It seems the only threads that are hot topics are related to gender now, which has the power to infect every board here blech.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> I definitely see those awkward moments in a different light when I recall them once it's over. Anxiety is paper tiger.* And It seems the only threads that are hot topics are related to gender now, which has the power to infect every board here blech.*


lol yea i've noticed that :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The 3 to 5 inches of snow forecast just became 4 to 8. I am going to have a rough time driving home tonight.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> The 3 to 5 inches of snow forecast just became 4 to 8. I am going to have a rough time driving home tonight.


drive safely!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel like I have to dig deep inside myself everyday just to find the strength to keep going on. I'm running on a strength deficit right now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Another car honked at me today, so I flicked them off.  Those ****s deserved it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> The 3 to 5 inches of snow forecast just became 4 to 8. I am going to have a rough time driving home tonight.


:eek

Keep it down there this time, would you please!! We don't want it!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Another car honked at me today, so I flicked them off.  Those ****s deserved it.


Some son of a ***** ran a red light and almost hit me today, lucky I wasn't driving I would of followed the ****er.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> I definitely see those awkward moments in a different light when I recall them once it's over. *Anxiety is paper tiger.* And It seems the only threads that are hot topics are related to gender now, which has the power to infect every board here blech.


Anxiety is paper tiger? :um What does that even mean?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> :eek
> 
> Keep it down there this time, would you please!! We don't want it!!!


This may be the biggest storm we have had this winter snowfallwise. This winter has been known for just wind and cold with not much snow. This will be interesting....


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> The 3 to 5 inches of snow forecast just became 4 to 8. I am going to have a rough time driving home tonight.


No you won't. It's not supposed to really start until later.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What happened to that prejudice thread? I'm guessing things got "out of hand" and it was removed?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Some son of a ***** ran a red light and almost hit me today, lucky I wasn't driving I would of followed the ****er.


:shock Well, damn. Good thing you're okay.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

hugo chavez died today.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

A bad day turned into a bad night, I was freaking out and having super super dramatic feelings for some reason. I guess it didn't help that I forgot to take my effexor and loaded up on caffeine, but damn I really am becoming a whiny little *****.(well an even bigger one}

Its a sad time when you realize you have stopped giving a flying **** about what you type, even on here..

but hey I went and bought some 7am licorice icecream, anti depressants and ferrero rochers. so I'm sorted.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Another car honked at me today, so I flicked them off.  Those ****s deserved it.


Good job!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Good job!


 No one messes with the shelbster.

I just ate an egg roll for the first time since my mom made them years ago and I like them now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Doughnuts


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Voodoo Doughnuts


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The magic is in the hole!!!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> The magic is in the hole!!!!


That can be taken in so many ways..... :sus

:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> That can be taken in so many ways..... :sus
> 
> :lol


I don't know what holes you are thinking of but these ones are filled with creamy goodness.

I'm actually laughing too hard right now.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I don't know what holes you are thinking of but these ones are filled with creamy goodness.




:um

That's the way to approach the situation!

:haha


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Anxiety is paper tiger? :um What does that even mean?


Anxiety only makes situations seem like they're scary and something we can't handle, like a a big, intimidating tiger. But in reality, the situation isn't as bad as we think, and therefor this perceived tiger/anxiety is only a fake paper tiger/nothing to fear.

You know what I'm not using the word in the proper way, but paper tiger is just a really cool term. Paper tiger.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ninjas are awesome.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sad because I was going to make a joke in that thread and it was going to be awesome, but now it's locked. WHY UNIVERSE WHY MUST YOU BREAK MY HEART?!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> Doughnuts


ditto! Found a donut place nearby and it was highly rewarding.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm sad because I was going to make a joke in that thread and it was going to be awesome, but now it's locked. WHY UNIVERSE WHY MUST YOU BREAK MY HEART?!


Just quote that thread and post the joke here. I did it when some a-hole posted "rules to abide in this thread." Off-topic, sorry.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I keep forgetting that if I can't stay away, to stay away from certain threads and forum sections. Remember. Remember. I keep forgetting that if I can't stay away, to stay away from certain threads and forum sections. Remember. Remember. I keep forgetting that if I can't stay away, to stay away from certain threads and forum sections. Remember. Remember. I keep forgetting that if I can't stay away, to stay away from certain threads and forum sections. Remember. Remember.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Just quote that thread and post the joke here. I did it when some a-hole posted "rules to abide in this thread." Off-topic, sorry.


Tragically, the moment's passed and I have the attention span of a goldfish. This spot will serve as a memorial to that poor, innocent, aborted joke. Please leave your condolences and join me in condemning unborn joke killers.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I adore that song.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> Anxiety only makes situations seem like they're scary and something we can't handle, like a a big, intimidating tiger. But in reality, the situation isn't as bad as we think, and therefor this perceived tiger/anxiety is only a fake paper tiger/nothing to fear.
> 
> You know what I'm not using the word in the proper way, but paper tiger is just a really cool term. Paper tiger.


Ah, I gotcha. English is such a weird language.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> Anxiety only makes situations seem like they're scary and something we can't handle, like a a big, intimidating tiger. But in reality, the situation isn't as bad as we think, and therefor this perceived tiger/anxiety is only a fake paper tiger/nothing to fear.
> 
> You know what I'm not using the word in the proper way, but paper tiger is just a really cool term. Paper tiger.


Lots of truth in that.

My random thought for the day: paper tiger no match for my scissors.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> No you won't. It's not supposed to really start until later.


Reports had said 10pm was when it was supposed to start. I have otwo inches on the ground at 10pm! :fall

Highways are BAD!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Smiling Tiger said:


>


Likey


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like a lot of posts here are a little....overdramatic.
(probably guilty of this myself, though, just an observation)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

coeur_brise said:


> ditto! Found a donut place nearby and it was highly rewarding.


y...Y NOT BUY ME ONE!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Really? I think he's the only mod who actually does his job right.


The Dark Knight is good too! Do the others even exist anymore?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Didn't go to therapy today. It was nice.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the smell of Froot Loops.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

AussiePea said:


> y...Y NOT BUY ME ONE!












:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

coeur_brise said:


> :lol












-----

With an avatar like that, you are just asking for it around here xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> :lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Got chatting to some indian guy at the gym, seems like a cool dude. Started talking about random stuff in between sets and him telling me all about his life... like ... literally... I couldn't stop him. Twenty minutes pass and I'm just being polite and doing the occasional head nod and "yeah man, yeah", "for sure" and then he starts going on some huge talk about racism in our country against indians.

I can barely get a word in and I've been standing there with this guy for nearly 45 minutes while he talks about his racist experiences and how racist white people are, I'm just like










I'm too polite to make him stop, hes like so into the topic while I'm just standing behind a barbell stretching, trying to drop hints. ****ing almost a hour and a half of this ****. I went do something quick and ended up standing around with dude telling me about the political, social and economic failings of india, and that every white person hates indians. (awkward, because I'm white, thought he was going to throw an uppercut at me from nowhere at one point)

Dude complains about females too, specifically white females and how he drops money at the bar but they take one look at him and say no thanks, apparently because hes indian (completely ignoring the fact the dude is way out of shape, of course).

Pretty sure hes an SAS member, although he said only just started using google a couple years ago. I suspect that was just to throw me off, I'm onto you rambling man.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

lol that's so 2011, do people still fall for that ****?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Elad said:


> Pretty sure hes an SAS member, although he said only just started using google a couple years ago. I suspect that was just to throw me off, I'm onto you rambling man.


That's sounds an awfully lot like er who was that one guy that always made threads about how no one likes indians? :sus


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KnownParallel lawl.

Subway for dinner, again??


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> lol that's so 2011, do people still fall for that ****?


Is this to me?



Monotony said:


> That's sounds an awfully lot like er who was that one guy that always made threads about how no one likes indians? :sus


yeah I know what you mean, I don't _really_ think hes on sas, it just seemed like he would fit in. Hes actually a nice guy just with some bad experiences I guess.



AussiePea said:


> KnownParallel lawl.
> 
> Subway for dinner, again??


Ha thats who it reminded me of, only he wasnt talking about looks and stuff.. hes a good guy, just had it rough I think.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It feels so good to have nothing to say, it's when you know things are going as they should.


Elad said:


> Is this to me?


What would make you think that?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

If things get any more boring than today I may be forced to gouge my own eyes out. I sincerely hope that this state of being unproductive changes very quickly.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whatever one thought of Hugo Chavez, he wrote himself into a nation's history


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Touch me like a monolith, baby.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Why can't squirrels get along with each other? So childish.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

cmed said:


> Why can't squirrels get along with each other? So childish.


nuts. its all about the nuts man.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

^ lol aggressive little b-tard.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When I was sitting in my car today during my break, this guy in the car next to me almost sounded like he was having an orgasm. I know he wasn't literally of course. >.> It just sounded like it.  I guess he had his door open or something. I wasn't looking at the car next to me. That would have been awkward. xD


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

If I do it, what will I do with all my free time?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

This was the longest 'short' day I have ever encountered.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Is it worth driving an extra hour and possibly driving through Manhattan to avoid spending $30 in tolls?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so glad I didn't have do to a lab in my Physics class yesterday. \(^_^)/


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Holy sht, I've been reading and watching a documentary on two men who I'm pretty sure are either at the top, or near there, of people I admire most ever in history, and it turns out one was a professor at a local university here! He died in my city! Oh my god I am so freaking honoured :nw


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was just procrastinating on my essay-writing, when an ad popped up, and it was playing a song. And I recognized the song, and realized I have that song, and I wanted to listen to it. Then I realized that the song was the perfect soundtrack to the subject of the essay I'm writing.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

*sigh* For a second I thought I discover a smart guy, turns out he isn't so smart sad,


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Can't wait for Sat yippeeeyay


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm wondering if it's really worth it for me to go to my group therapy meeting this morning. I have missed the past three, twice I sent the counsellor an email with the reason for it, and last time I didn't because there really wasn't a good reason. If I stop going now, I don't think I can just join back in whenever I want, though it wasn't really much help to me anyway. It's hard for people to relate to my life, I suppose. Nothing that anyone told me was anything that I hadn't heard before. I don't know, I just don't see the point.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Dita said:


> What if I start drinking my coffee and pepsi with a straw could it prevent yellowing my teeth even a little bit hmm.


I'm sure it would. I saw some tv show featuring a woman who drank so much soda (probably pepsi), and they were shocked at how nice her teeth were. (she had been drinking from a straw the whole time :b)

It's not weird looking at the profiles of people you don't know, right? >_<
When i do, i feel as if i'm invading their privacy...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to buy a new copy of _Red Mars_. It had _"readers wear"_ when I found it in our basement 10 years ago...Today the back cover just about ripped off, it's holding on by a few threads now. There's no better way for a book you love to find it's time


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Standing behind a girl today and she started speaking some french... I.. never really hear french or french people, but wow. As soon as she started talking with that accent my eyes rolled into the back of my head like it was the last exorcism. I've seen hnng.jpgs all over the internet but never known what it really meant until today, it literally hurt with so much want. I felt like a 13 year old who just found out about porn on his windows 95 and dial up connection, life will never be the same. Just thinking about it is making me wiggle my toes. (srs)

I didn't even care what she looked like, the accent was like a verbal orgasm saturating the air around me. french girls. french girls. french girls.

I really discovered something today. french girls.



Dita said:


> What if I start drinking my coffee and pepsi with a straw could it prevent yellowing my teeth even a little bit hmm.


Pretty sure I read that it can cut decay by up to 60%, which is probably a silly stat but it definitely does help either way..


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

"Melted clock, Cass Technical High School"
http://www.marchandmeffre.com/detroit/index.html









wow its weird what age and neglect can do to things, looks a bit like a real life salvador dali


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Holy sht, I've been reading and watching a documentary on two men who I'm pretty sure are either at the top, or near there, of people I admire most ever in history, and it turns out one was a professor at a local university here! He died in my city! Oh my god I am so freaking honoured :nw


Haha, cool. 

I really want these boots.









I dozed off after 1:30 a.m. this morning and forgot to turn on my alarm on my phone. I had to get up for school at 6:00 a.m. to leave at 7. I ended up waking up at 6:28 a.m. Lucky me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

galaxy1 said:


> "Melted clock, Cass Technical High School"
> http://www.marchandmeffre.com/detroit/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


I have been looking for an old school clock on ebay. Fortunately, that's NOT the brand. 









Three layers of paint and they are distinctly different colors!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I really want these boots.









I want those legs


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Dita said:


> What if I start drinking my coffee and pepsi with a straw could it prevent yellowing my teeth even a little bit hmm.


Hell to the yeah. Whenever I'm drinking any form of soda or juice, it's always through a straw. Except for coffee, mainly cos my purpose it to counteract further decay not yellowing.



Elad said:


> Standing behind a girl today and she started speaking some french... I.. never really hear french or french people, but wow. As soon as she started talking with that accent my eyes rolled into the back of my head like it was the last exorcism. I've seen hnng.jpgs all over the internet but never known what it really meant until today, it literally hurt with so much want. I felt like a 13 year old who just found out about porn on his windows 95 and dial up connection, life will never be the same. Just thinking about it is making me wiggle my toes. (srs)
> 
> I didn't even care what she looked like, the accent was like a verbal orgasm saturating the air around me. french girls. french girls. french girls.
> 
> I really discovered something today. french girls.


Oh gosh, this is too funny lol


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Just had 7 ice creams for breakfast. Go me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

IveGotToast said:


> I really want these boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Want me to cut them off and give them to you? :yay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Friday friday gotta get down etc.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Holy sht, I've been reading and watching a documentary on two men who I'm pretty sure are either at the top, or near there, of people I admire most ever in history, and it turns out one was a professor at a local university here! He died in my city! Oh my god I am so freaking honoured :nw


Coastal, your avatar never fails to make me hungry.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to go do my actual job now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I have to go do my actual job now.


Ain't no one got time for dat.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

fatigueeeeeee


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My profile is so pretty right now,no1 can beat it .

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/smiling-tiger-94958/

Colourfull,but High class .


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Smiling Tiger said:


> My profile is so pretty right now,no1 can beat it .
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/smiling-tiger-94958/
> 
> Colourfull,but High class .


That is a really kickass background.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ill pay for what I've done soon enough.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Shouldn't have made that post calling out people for throwing around words like "sexist." 

I never actually read the beginning of that thread and missed the incredibly sexist posts by that one guy on the first two pages.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> Coastal, your avatar never fails to make me hungry.


I don't think I stop and stare at anyone else's more than yours :b


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I will treat you with the same level of respect as your intelligence.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man, if I drop my phone one more time....I don't know what I'm going to do but I'll do something. 

>:[ I think it's a withdrawal symptom from Zoloft. I've dropped my phone three times in the past few weeks and a few other things. Looks like I'll be dropping my phone once a week, the way it's going.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> That is a really kickass background.


Why thank you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I want to cruze down PCH in a convertible while wearing gucci sunglasses.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm glad no one can see me watching Paranormal Activity right now.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Really? I think he's the only mod who actually does his job right.





Smiling Tiger said:


> My profile is so pretty right now,no1 can beat it .
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/smiling-tiger-94958/
> 
> Colourfull,but High class .


That looks awesome.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

This music is so good. So good. English music can't compare.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jake Gyllenhaal managed to snag Emily DiDonato, who is way out of his league(looks wise:b).


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dudeism is my religion. 

"Just take it easy, man"


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Home alone all night, rocking to music at 2 AM, and listening to the rain fall outside. Wish this happened more <3


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I should have said "No onions, please." Oh well, still good  (picking out the onions now)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Somebody called me a narcissistic self-centered over-sensitive ungrateful disrespectful apathetic annoying attention seeking spoiled jackass today


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm moving out of my parents house soon, but I would need a roommate asap or else I'll be stuck with a diet of microwave meals and ramen noodles everyday in order to conserve money. Anyone here live in Iowa?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

NoHeart said:


> Somebody called me a narcissistic self-centered over-sensitive ungrateful disrespectful apathetic annoying attention seeking spoiled jackass today


That's good news. You should be able to blend in quite nicely with the general public.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> That's good news. You should be able to blend in quite nicely with the general public.


I know right? If I wasn't so damn shy I'd fit right in!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I think I'm going to be productive for once today. The outside world is waiting for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't budget for a 6 pack but I may well have to buy one this weekend anyway


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Home alone all night, rocking to music at 2 AM, and listening to the rain fall outside. Wish this happened more <3


That sounds like the perfect night, or morning rather. :b

Time to get new headphones. I've had this latest pair of headphones for 7 months already. Hard to believe.

Why does my signature keep changing? :/


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^ at the signature thing. My signature keeps changing as well SAS must be glitching out.

------

My glasses broke today. The only thing I have that means the difference between being able to see and almost being legally blind. So I fixed them with duct tape.
Lesson that I learned? If duct tape doesn't fix it then you're not using enough duct tape.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Here begins a very boring, lonely and unproductive weekend..


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

This website is cutting me in half....


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

i need to leave this site


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy, well-adjusted people make me sick.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Failing or not winning with complete success is fine, because the next time you go, you go in with awareness and knowing what to expect.

A second try is usually better.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> ^ at the signature thing. My signature keeps changing as well SAS must be glitching out.


That's what I was thinking. At first, I thought it was just my computer doing creepy stuff. :afr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

NO motor racing this weekend?? NONE??? fook


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I feel so awkward. I'm paying the last 2 month of my lease off just so i can leave because I can't function in a house full of roommates. It's been so obvious to them i'm sure that I don't like it here. I've barely even been here, and when I am, I'm hiding constantly in the room because of severe anxiety. I just feel really weird telling them i'm gonna leave early. I'm going to tell them it's cuz i wanna move closer to some "friends." Lol what friends. But yea I had to figure out something to say for the reason...Stupid SA.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

poopy mcpoop pants...I just realized I made a really stupid mistake. fml


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There's a single asshat of a person using all the dryers in the laundry room...seriously..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

huh said:


> There's a single asshat of a person using all the dryers in the laundry room...seriously..


How many cloths do they have?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

tip: don't get 8 hours of sleep in 5 days without caffeine because it'll screw up your entire brain and make you feel like ****.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

You can make anything cute by gluing googly eyes to it. I'm gonna do that one day, just glue googly eyes to everything in the house. God, it'd be ****ing adorable.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Barette said:


> God, it'd be ****ing adorable.


Or creepy as sh*t


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Or creepy as sh*t


Haha, that too.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> You can make anything cute by gluing googly eyes to it. I'm gonna do that one day, just glue googly eyes to everything in the house. God, it'd be ****ing adorable.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay yeah that's ****ing creepy. 

Kind of makes me want to do it even more, now.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

although I do enjoy the freedom of being able to say what I feel like saying...unless it offends the puritans on this site. I don't understand the reasoning behind it being okay about people being able to talk about graphic sex or sex related topics but I can't even use swear words on this site.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> Happy, well-adjusted people make me sick.


:ditto


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> although I do enjoy the freedom of being able to say what I feel like saying...unless it offends the puritans on this site. I don't understand the reasoning behind it being okay about people being able to talk about graphic sex or sex related topics but I can't even use swear words on this site.


That may be a valid point. Perhaps those topics should be out of bounds too.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> That may be a valid point. Perhaps those topics should be out of bounds too.


Well you would be shutting down a vast majority of threads, and everyone would probably turn me more of a black sheep then I already am. But no I guess swear words is just something small. I don't know it's whatever. I'm just a little upset at the moment no matter how right or wrong I am.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It's like fighting a 7 years war where all you see is your team destroying villages and slamming their forces and everything they see, then arriving home and being told that your country loss.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Well you would be shutting down a vast majority of threads, and everyone would probably turn me more of a black sheep then I already am. But no I guess swear words is just something small. I don't know it's whatever. I'm just a little upset at the moment no matter how right or wrong I am.


What I find funny is that ***** is censored but dick & cock aren't neither are penis or vagina


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You'll still get a warning for it.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

This site is a great sedative.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Food, Glorious Food~


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I think my younger bro misses me; he's very emotional with family. One time he messaged my sister, 'so much for family' when she flew to America to be with her b/f for xmas.

He's usually 'busy' on skype but tonight he's not. I'm pretty sure he wants me to talk to him. There's this intangible force stopping me. Just feels awkward. My poor bro, he's my fave bro. Love and miss him as with all my family, especially my youngest sister. _Just pick up the phone stupid girl!_

It's bittersweet today, because I saw my love - so I'm incredibly happy, but I'm suddenly feeling sad for my family, like they deserve so much more than me; someone who can express the love that I have for them more than I have shown.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Living the way you want to can be a form of stagnancy


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I have some kind of flu, I think. I haven't had the flu since the Sydney Olympics were on. I need chips and other food. My back hurts. Can't be bothered. I was going to make muffins but the bananas aren't ripe anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


>


Now THAT'S the result of eight hours of sleep in five days.
GASP! That's Drew Barrymore! They defaced a fellow half-Hungarian who is my age!
SLAP THEM!

On the flip side, guess who is going to take a NAP this afternoon?
I am now starting to handle being able to fall asleep without the help of melatonin.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Would somebody please vandalize something or rob a house in Mr. Rogers' neighborhood? Too damn wholesome.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel old. My daughter on fb this morning....

"You're either on my side...
By my side...
Or in my f*cking way..."

When did she grow up?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

When things aren't going your way, waffle up your day. I'm going to have some waffles.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

I'm too sexy for my shirt too sexy for my shirt
So sexy it hurts
And I'm too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan
New York and Japan

And I'm too sexy for your party
Too sexy for your party
No way I'm disco dancing

I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I do my little turn on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my car too sexy for my car
Too sexy by far
And I'm too sexy for my hat
Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that

I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my too sexy for my too sexy for my

'Cos I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my cat too sexy for my cat
Poor ***** poor ***** cat
I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

And I'm too sexy for this song


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:agree


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> When things aren't going your way, waffle up your day. I'm going to have some waffles.


A wise philosophy indeed.

You've just opened up a can of memories...
when we used to be out late night shopping in Knightsbridge you know (more like browsing), it would always be pouring down with rain, absolutely pouring, no mercy, and dark and crowded, lots of noise and condensation, and the little waffle stand with the guy who served boiling hot waffles and the melted chocolate on top, drizzled. It's almost like a different life I remember. I much preferred that life.

My random memoir of the day: memories ;_;

Time for some home videos.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> Would somebody please vandalize something or rob a house in Mr. Rogers' neighborhood? Too damn wholesome.


I think it's Mr. McFeely. That guy is awfully shifty for a mail carrier. I think he snaps and drinks. He tries to get it on with Lady Aberlin.



TenYears said:


> I feel old. My daughter on fb this morning....
> 
> "You're either on my side...
> By my side...
> ...


I would have sent her to her room.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> A wise philosophy indeed.
> 
> You've just opened up a can of memories...
> when we used to be out late night shopping in Knightsbridge you know (more like browsing), it would always be pouring down with rain, absolutely pouring, no mercy, and dark and crowded, lots of noise and condensation, and the little waffle stand with the guy who served boiling hot waffles and the melted chocolate on top, drizzled. It's almost like a different life I remember. I much preferred that life.
> ...


That's a great memory. I wish it was personally mine.

Just finished eating my waffles. Life is now somewhat okay.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Huh. There sure are a lot of pictures of crabs smoking cigarettes on the internet. What's the deal with that?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I frakking love running.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Is there a way to completely eliminate all emotions from your life?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Take some numbing drugs?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Is there a way to completely eliminate all emotions from your life?


Become a Nobody


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Become a Nobody


or off myself, i guess. sounds like a good option.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> or off myself, i guess. sounds like a good option.


But that's how you become a Nobody, so yeah I guess.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

So my suspected biological father has been talking to my mom again, this time not just through Facebook. He tracked down her phone # and gave her a buzz because things w/him and his wife are going south. When his wife found out he called my mom, she totally flipped out and started calling my mom all sorts of unspeakable things I can't even write on this board. Oh brother :roll


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think it's Mr. McFeely. That guy is awfully shifty for a mail carrier. I think he snaps and drinks. He tries to get it on with Lady Aberlin.


:spit


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh... I always screw up >.>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I didn't know you could actually make mouse scrolls using epoxy resin. So, if you were to knead it and make it into the shape you wanted, it would be like baking cookies. I want some mouse scroll cookies please. =]


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

... http://www.sixbillionsecrets.com/


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Wouldn't it be so seen huh? If things could just happen.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Guinness.. never again.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

vodka and rum. we have a date tonight.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> vodka and rum. we have a date tonight.


You're gonna combine that together? Meh


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

meganmila said:


> You're gonna combine that together? Meh


one after the other. of course.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love googling weird things that happen to my body. It's funny going to yahoo answers and seeing all those hilarious comments. :haha


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> one after the other. of course.


Someone's going to get drunk tonight. :teeth


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Someone's going to get drunk tonight. :teeth


I hope so


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm good problem to have, but problem nonetheless... Whitecaps game or Part I of Hockey Night in Canada? :con

The hockey club might have an arsenal of bad sweater designs, but at least the soccer club didn't end up with the bright yellow ones or have bimbo written across the front..


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't stop watching this scene:


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Random thought: why the hell have I watched that? ^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Random thought: why the hell have I watched that? ^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


>


Psycho much? :afr


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Psycho much? :afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


>


*slaps that ***** across my computer screen*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A bag of that










A drop of that










Two cubes of that










A bit of that










The joy of that​


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ looks nice. I drink soya myself (lactose intolerant)

my random thought of the day is;
why is my brain so masochistic?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Do people still do that thing where they put out their hands like if they want you to shake it, but you're suppose to slap it and then slide them off each other and fist bump each other and do the optional opening your hand and making an explosion noise? That was cool, I hope it isn't out of style. I want to know in case I ever make friends and want to do that with them.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Despite my lifelong loneliness and SA since childhood, Im not scared to take risks. So eff the anxiety when it comes to that. But after today,I now say that it is a NEED and a MUST for me to hook up with an introvert when/if I get into a relationship... 

Sent from my phone with Tapatalk App


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

beep babloop blip beep.

my life is a blue screen of death, but I'm actually pretty happy right now.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I have so much hate and anger inside of me. I have no idea how I've controlled it up until now.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

That awkward moment when you realize that the cashier ringing you up is someone you recognize from a dating site. I can't remember if I ever messaged her or not either. Yeah. Awkward. Very. I hate this small town nonsense.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm bored out of my mind tonight.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^ why don't you start it (a thread) if you're so eager to argue.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Vuldoc said:


> ^ why don't you start it (a thread) if you're so eager to argue.


Please do. I'm bored out of my mind lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Please do. I'm bored out of my mind lol


:no :twak to the both of you.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Vuldoc said:


> :no :twak to the both of you.


But there's nothing on t.v


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hehehehe,gender war.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My appetite has gone through the roof since I started working out a month ago. Never would I have eaten even half a pizza in the past but I just devoured a full one and I am still hungry..


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

arnie said:


> I'm bored. When does the next gender war start? :time


Why do so many people enjoy these threads?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I found out that I qualify for $5,550 per year in financial aid for college. Now all I have to do is wait to be approved. It actually looks like this is going to finally happen


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Candlelit nights FTW


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brasilia said:


>


Yep, she's a role model.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I want a quesadilla. LOL.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Why the hell did I just look up "alabama hot pocket" and why do things like that exist.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Barette said:


> Why the hell did I just look up "alabama hot pocket" and why do things like that exist.


Because guys are sick


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I need to not wonder into the frustration section when I'm happy and positive, its too frustrating. go figure.



FoundAndLost said:


> I found out that I qualify for $5,550 per year in financial aid for college. Now all I have to do is wait to be approved. It actually looks like this is going to finally happen


congrats man, thats really awesome.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

It's Daylight Savings time. Noooooo.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. Clocks just changed here 2 minutes ago.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*___u___*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I just had a friend describe himself as a 'frumpy bag of chips'. Oddly enough I haven't laughed that hard all week.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you alcohol for taking the most awkward, boring situations and making them somewhat enjoyable. I couldn't do it without you. Well I probably could but it would suck.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It'd be so cool if the world suddenly became a Spaghetti Western.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I miss wearing my jacket. Me and him were bros but this stupid warming weather is trying to tear us apart!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I''ll move west and find a new career and identity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This time change has messed me up already.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Things go really well and then I get depressed and can't see the good things anymore.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't understand why you talk to me like this. Why would you tell me that I need to work because there's no other way for me to get money? I told you that I'm in school and I can't work because of my bad anxiety. And you still tell me that. I have four classes this semester. Do you really think I'd do better in school with work on top of that? Um, no. Just no. School is more important for me right now. My anxiety is severe. I'm really heated up now. You're a nice person but every time you talk to me, you give me ignorant statements and act like I forget certain things that we've talked about like I have Alzheimer's disease or something. I think it would be better for me to just not talk to you before I start a fight with you. I don't want to do that.

Ignorance = :mum:mum:mum.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I've always had anxiety but I often used to have such an interesting imagination and view of the world when I was a child. I would sometimes see great places i'd visit as being really pleasant environments ,in reflection almost dream like... i'd refer back to my thoughts over that time I spent there and it would seem like a moment captured in time that was perfect and blissful. that never happens now. I also used to always have something to look forward to, even when things were crap i'd think about what good things were coming up for me in my future and i'd concentrate on getting excited and happy about them. that also never happens. I remember when strangers working in stores would just randomly be nice and compliment me or help me. the world was so much easier to deal with when you were a child, the goals and expectations were much lower and less significant and you were always forgiven for your innocent mistakes.
now virtually all I see is misery, selfishness, lack of compassion, hatred and vengeance in the strangers I pass in the street.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't understand why you talk to me like this. Why would you tell me that I need to work because there's no other way for me to get money? I told you that I'm in school and I can't work because of my bad anxiety. And you still tell me that. I have four classes this semester. Do you really think I'd do better in school with work on top of that? Um, no. Just no. School is more important for me right now. My anxiety is severe. I'm really heated up now. You're a nice person but every time you talk to me, you give me ignorant statements and act like I forget certain things that we've talked about like I have Alzheimer's disease or something. I think it would be better for me to just not talk to you before I start a fight with you. I don't want to do that.
> 
> Ignorance = :mum:mum:mum.


I can understand the pressure of being too shy to take a job.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I can understand the pressure of being too shy to take a job.


It's not just my shyness. I have really severe SA and I'm not even looking for a job now. I don't need one while I'm in school. So, to have someone tell me that I need one when I clearly told them before that I don't need one is just ignorant and pisses me off.

I really need something to get this dirt out from under my nails. I have this habit where I just love to pick it out with sharp stuff but even then, that doesn't get the dirt out. And it hurts when I go too deep. I don't know what else I could use. Any ideas?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I can never say irish wristwatch properly and I'm not looking forward to the comedown from my lack of proper sleep, I'm starting to see things moving in my peripheral vision, only issue is there is actually nothing there.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm gonna go out the way I've always wanted to... Casualties ftw.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope I can find some more headphones like these. The current ones I have are a hot pink on the circle part and the cord thingy that you plug it into is white. These were like the best headphones I've ever had and they were cheap, too. They look so 50s-ish. :3


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Dear back,

Please magically heal overnight. I can't breathe properly. 

With regards
whiterabbit


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


I bet he got laid that night.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> Why the hell did I just look up "alabama hot pocket" and why do things like that exist.


*googles alabama hot pocket*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> *googles alabama hot pocket*


:shockuke:wtf:cry How horrible.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :shockuke:wtf:cry How horrible.


Which one, poop or ben-gay?


----------



## scream3 (Mar 10, 2013)

*crying inside*

I'm afraid of people, ty God! :sus


----------



## scream3 (Mar 10, 2013)

xanax & alcohol until I drop


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

creasy said:


> Which one, poop or ben-gay?


The poop one. :blank Is that not the one she was talking about? :um That was just horrific.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I have weird dreams. Who else can say they've been riding a bike in a dream, while angel-like creature (without wings) was flying and chasing them? >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear money,

Please magically appear in my wallet.

Thanks


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I just came back from a 30-minute run and my mom tells me i'm going to ruin my knees...isn't that a myth?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I just came back from a 30-minute run and my mom tells me i'm going to ruin my knees...isn't that a myth?


Considering humans evolved to chase animals to death well bare footed I would say yes. Although it would also depend on the shoes.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> The poop one. :blank Is that not the one she was talking about? :um That was just horrific.


:eek mad:uke


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I think I killed the thread of randomness by posting something too random. how does that even happen? isn't that the essence of what random is?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I just came back from a 30-minute run and my mom tells me i'm going to ruin my knees...isn't that a myth?


They used to believe that it was harmful, but long term studies have proven that it's actually not.

http://www.npr.org/2011/03/28/134861448/put-those-shoes-on-running-wont-kill-your-knees

However, runners do have a high injury rate 40%+ so you have to be careful not to overdo it. I never do it on hard ground like pavement; but rather on dirt trails or on the treadmill.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm pissed off with the heat now. FFS, it's Autumn.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

arnie said:


> They used to believe that it was harmful, but long term studies have proven that it's actually not.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2011/03/28/134861448/put-those-shoes-on-running-wont-kill-your-knees
> 
> However, runners do have a high injury rate 40%+ so you have to be careful not to overdo it. I never do it on hard ground like pavement; but rather on dirt trails or on the treadmill.


Truth is, everything is harmful. Long exposure to the sun, most of the food we eat is harmful one or other way, milk (according to some people), pretty much anything we do. So why worry about such a little thing as running? It's not like we're gonna be around forever, and it's not like we're gonna be able to avoid all problems that come with things we do.

Aaaanyway...

I finally realized something.. and to be honest, I feel a bit better.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Why have they started making action movie versions of fairy-tales? Did they run out of ideas?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ShadyGFX said:


> Why have they started making action movie versions of fairy-tales? Did they run out of ideas?


are we talking about the hansel and gretel thing?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Everyone should go to my thread and help me.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/sas-to-the-rescue-pleeeeaaaasse-298601/


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> are we talking about the hansel and gretel thing?


Yeh and Jack the giant slayer.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Barette said:


> Everyone should go to my thread and help me.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/sas-to-the-rescue-pleeeeaaaasse-298601/


k, i'll offer my opinion.



ShadyGFX said:


> Yeh and Jack the giant slayer.


haven't heard about the giant slayer one. but I heard a review for the hansel and gretel film (think it was kermode?) and it sounds like it sucks they were talking about how it gets the ideas confused between being a fairy tale and trying to appeal to the action crowd, so it does sound like a bit of a bad idea. if the other one is anything like it then maybe we won't have to worry about it being a trend which might take off.
traditional action films are great.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Jack The Giant Slayer should be fun enough to see, at least for me. As for Hansel & Gretel it was obvious it is gonna suck (which it seems it did), and there's also the latest Snow White & Huntsman...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> :eek mad:uke


I sowwy. :[ It'll be okay. Everything will be okay.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man, what a rip off. I got some new headphones. Of course they didn't have the other kind. And the ones I got, the end part where you plug it in is too big. Who makes them big like that? It's like as big as a friggin' bullet(not literally). :sus So, I'm taking them back.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

When I grow up I want to be a garbologist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Man, what a rip off. I got some new headphones. Of course they didn't have the other kind. And the ones I got, the end part where you plug it in is too big. Who makes them big like that? It's like as big as a friggin' bullet(not literally). :sus So, I'm taking them back.


lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There's some soup in my fridge that stopped looking like soup about a week ago. Now it's just fun to watch.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

If i scream in the middle of class, how many F**ks would people give?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I've decided I'm gonna go out of this world the way I came in ,butt naked and covered in slime.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

This is so hooping froody


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Re-uploading videos to youtube because you accidentally deleted your old account via google account deletion is a pain in the ***


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just as you get excited that a particular person has started a text convo, you realise it's only because they are locked out of their house and have nothing else to do.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Just as you get excited that a particular person has started a text convo, you realise it's only because they are locked out of their house and have nothing else to do.


I always call my dad when I have time to kill out of the house. Like when I have a long wait for the bus. He calls me often when he is bored and at the mall with my step-mother.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel like I have this urge to just run away and start a new life.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I always call my dad when I have time to kill out of the house. Like when I have a long wait for the bus. He calls me often when he is bored and at the mall with my step-mother.


Cases like that are fine, it's more the fact this is a friend who seems to not have time for me and rarely replies to convos I initiate. Seems to be a case of only chatting when it suits them, like I'm a hassle otherwise.

It's fine though, I generally take note and move on to greener pastures.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Who on earth is Douglas Adam :?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It's march and it's snowing? WHAT IS HAPPENING?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there can never be to much snow, wait wrong thread but w/e still banned


HOW IS IT 7 AM ALREADY I JUST WOKE UP like 3 hours ago! :wtf


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Trying to save money.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ShadyGFX said:


> It's march and it's snowing? WHAT IS HAPPENING?!


ha! yea. quite nice though ,we haven't had too much down here (further south from london) didn't think we'd get any at all actually.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

sas taught me chocolate will quickly put one on the unhealthy, shameful track to obesity and possibly even metabolic syndrome if you let the chocolate-pushers force their sweet and sugary treats down your agape mouth without so much as a peep of protest. i swear to watch those unnamed vendors more carefully from now on.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought the banker was going to ask me a million and one questions about closing down my account, that went far easier than I thought .


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

sometimes I wonder, whats the point in ever saying anything. it often doesn't make anything better or clearer.

combine that with the lack of comprehension of another persons perspective or inability to see the wider implications from others on here means its just a futile pointless exercise in killing time in my day.

but no ,people would rather do their best to ignore that or to not indeed try to see another perspective ,its easier to put your ego first and deride someone to feel better about yourself.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

My Spanish professor just entered into class, cussed the class out, then walked out. Please do not come teach if you in a pissy mood. This is an upper level spanish class, and I find it to be joke. Thankfully, Im nearly fluent in the language. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 with Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Lord have mercy on a soul that hates breakfast food.

edit: sometimes I don't even know how I make the typos that I do.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

My tiny biscuits look like boobs, complete with nipple. 
My tiny biscuits do not taste or feel like boobs though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't like people.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Adam Driver is so hilarious in "Girls". I can't stop laughing as soon as he's in a scene. I'd also like to cover his body in chocolate and lick it off.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy ****. When I was coming home from school today, a police officer stopped this car near my school and as I was leaving out of the school, like 8 miles down the road, there were at least four or five other cars that got stopped all within less than a mile from each other. :shock What the **** is up with that? 


I feel like all girls hate me. Haha, I sound like such a guy.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Day wasted, start again tomorrow.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Everyone on the internet needs to stop abusing hashtags. Especially the people on fb who don't seem to realize that facebook doesn't work like that.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^And semi related, no one cares about what you ate. People should really stop instagraming pictures of their meals...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This dirt under my fingernails is making me really annoyed. It won't even come out! >:[ Stupid dirt.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

daylight savings time tricked me, I honestly thought the sun stayed out for an hour longer and didn't set until now. dammit!


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

There's a certain serenity and inner calm that comes with the rain. It's weird how something small and insignificant to another, can somehow touch your soul in a way. Have you ever felt that? Touched you in a way where you just felt alive, that there was just so much beauty around you that you couldn't contain your excitement and your restless mind suddenly stands still, living in the moment instead of fretting over the past or worrying about the future. It's moments like these where I'm able to just let go.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

enfield said:


> sas taught me chocolate will quickly put one on the unhealthy, shameful track to obesity and possibly even metabolic syndrome if you let the chocolate-pushers force their sweet and sugary treats down your agape mouth without so much as a peep of protest. i swear to watch those unnamed vendors more carefully from now on.


*Presses the Like button


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:con


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Blacks without eggs... seriously, who does come up with names like this?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> ^And semi related, no one cares about what you ate. People should really stop instagraming pictures of their meals...


But I like meal/food pics


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

catcharay said:


> *Presses the Like button


it was supposed to go in a what has SAS taught you thread but the thread was closed by the time i tried to submit my reply!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been frequenting this site for 2 years now.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Would this game hurry up and end already so I can go and shower. I sit here all gross and stinky after a long day, and I can't leave my radio


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> Would this game hurry up and end already so I can go and shower. I sit here all gross and stinky after a long day, and I can't leave my radio


You need a shower radio! Go Bruins! :b :squeeze :duck


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't forget your towel Douglas.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oooooh my god I love cilantro. I used to hate it, but now I'm tempted to just pick it off the sprig and eat it straight. Cilantro is deliciousness.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Food, glorious food. 

My sister begged me to fly to Brisbane for a w/e for her b'day cos she's all alone in a different state for work. She's not pleasant to be near, so my immediate thought is hell no buddy.. 

But then, she said she will pay for my airline tickets, texting, 'free holiday'. Hmmm


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The guilt and shame I feel for collecting a monthly disability check(due to social anxiety disorder, agoraphobia and major depression) has become the #1 trigger for the panic attacks I now get. 

And it's been this way for so long...I've isolated myself for so long...that getting a job(even a job INTERVIEW!) and participating in society seems about as likely as me flapping my arms and starting to fly.

Isn't that a *****?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

the cheat said:


> The guilt and shame I feel for collecting a monthly disability check(due to social anxiety disorder, agoraphobia and major depression) has become the #1 trigger for the panic attacks I now get.
> 
> And it's been this way for so long...I've isolated myself for so long...that getting a job(even a job INTERVIEW!) and participating in society seems about as likely as me flapping my arms and starting to fly.
> 
> Isn't that a *****?


I have to fill out a ODSP self report form to get help to pay for meds but I just cant touch the damn thing it's so embarrassing.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Co-worker asked me how many kids I have... I feel so old :haha


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Such a fine, upstanding example you are. You complain when people don't show you any respect, yet you deride anyone whose views are different from your own. If you want people to respect your opinions then you have to respect theirs.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I love really late nights, because I have so much natural introversion that I like knowing most people next door or hundreds miles away from me are now shutting up and being quiet since they're asleep. 

Nocturnal for life.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sublime own.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

watching the prize fighter boxing from the UK on tv, commentator enthusiastically says "boy hes givin' him a real licking tonight!"

burst out laughing to myself.


i am mature.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't concentrate on anything right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The period after the snow melts but before it's actually spring is the most depressing time of the year. Everything is just brown and dead like a post-apocalyptic wasteland.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Raphael will make an excellent Role model.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Smiling Tiger said:


> Raphael will make an excellent Role model.











I don't know he seems a bit of a hot head.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, I took a nap for a couple of hours and when I woke up, saw that I got a text from this one guy I was dating for awhile. I've been ignoring him because I'm not seeing him anymore and he says it's his birthday and that he's coming by today. That raises a red flag. He knows I'm ignoring him and I think he's lying about it being his birthday. :afr He can't just come over here if I don't want to see him anymore. The ****?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> So, I took a nap for a couple of hours and when I woke up, saw that I got a text from this one guy I was dating for awhile. I've been ignoring him because I'm not seeing him anymore and he says it's his birthday and that he's coming by today. That raises a red flag. He knows I'm ignoring him and I think he's lying about it being his birthday. :afr He can't just come over here if I don't want to see him anymore. The ****?


Dafuq? :sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Dafuq? :sus


It's like he's forcing me to go see him and I refuse to. I want nothing to do with him anymore. I don't want to text him, since I don't want him to think I still want to see him or whatever. This is making me nervous.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I just got my copies of my updated resume in the mail from my mom, which means I have absolutely no excuse not to go looking for summer jobs now. I thought I was going to go this weekend, but at this point I figure why wait? I don't have class until 2:30 pm tomorrow so I think I'll go to the mall a few hours before and start there. I'm really nervous, I've never done anything like this before, but it is necessary for me to have a job before school ends for the year in a month. I hope I don't get any negative reactions or run into rude employees, because it would totally kill any confidence I have. I guess I'm just trying to pump myself up and mentally prepare tonight and I'll see how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> I just got my copies of my updated resume in the mail from my mom, which means I have absolutely no excuse not to go looking for summer jobs now. I thought I was going to go this weekend, but at this point I figure why wait? I don't have class until 2:30 pm tomorrow so I think I'll go to the mall a few hours before and start there. I'm really nervous, I've never done anything like this before, but it is necessary for me to have a job before school ends for the year in a month. I hope I don't get any negative reactions or run into rude employees, because it would totally kill any confidence I have. I guess I'm just trying to pump myself up and mentally prepare tonight and I'll see how it goes tomorrow!


Just think of all the things you could buy with any money you have left over after paying w/e you have to pay.

I could use a job so many things I'd end up buying that I don't really need :lol But even if I did manage to get a job I probably wouldn't last a day without punching a rude co-worker or customer in the face or telling one off. =/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

noyadefleur said:


> I just got my copies of my updated resume in the mail from my mom, which means I have absolutely no excuse not to go looking for summer jobs now. I thought I was going to go this weekend, but at this point I figure why wait? I don't have class until 2:30 pm tomorrow so I think I'll go to the mall a few hours before and start there. I'm really nervous, I've never done anything like this before, but it is necessary for me to have a job before school ends for the year in a month. I hope I don't get any negative reactions or run into rude employees, because it would totally kill any confidence I have. I guess I'm just trying to pump myself up and mentally prepare tonight and I'll see how it goes tomorrow!


That's fantastic you're being proactive at this stage in your life. Other than for financial reasons, it will help instil stability in your life. You've got a great attitude. Good luck and remember to smile through it!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

He talks like he either has a stuffy nose or he's holding his breath. It's so adorable... If I ever have a boyfriend one day I hope he talks like this :clap


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

catcharay said:


> That's fantastic you're being proactive at this stage in your life. Other than for financial reasons, it will help instil stability in your life. You've got a great attitude. Good luck and remember to smile through it!


Thanks so much!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This fake looking girl was looking at me weird twice today in my Physics class. *****. :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> This fake looking girl was looking at me weird twice today in my Physics class. *****. :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The team has gone to the race track for the weekend, leaves me in the office TO PUMP METAL, \m/


----------



## Ronald321 (Feb 12, 2013)

that;s good.. much fun..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


I'll slap that ***** upside the face if she looks at me like that one more time. :mum


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Man I ain't doing this freaking psychology project where I have to do experiments with people. This is like the worst part of psychology, having to do projects that involved other freaking people. I'd rather do a presentation if I already had the project due but it's not like I can have a partner. ****.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I imagine hell being a series of unreadable captchas that lead to a Yahoo toolbar that cannot be uninstalled. And that's one of many ways that I know I spend too much time at the computer.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I am such a **** to myself.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Arnold is such a cool dude.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Pistachios are a terrible driving food. I nearly ran off the road a dozen times while trying to shuck the shells, and now there's shells all over my car as well. I didn't think it through this morning.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> Pistachios are a terrible driving food. I nearly ran off the road a dozen times while trying to shuck the shells, and now there's shells all over my car as well. I didn't think it through this morning.


The fact you even attempted to eat those while driving deserves some kind of medal.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> The fact you even attempted to eat those while driving deserves some kind of medal.


I finished the entire bag of them while behind the wheel, too. Seriously, I'm a champ.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> Pistachios are a terrible driving food. I nearly ran off the road a dozen times while trying to shuck the shells, and now there's shells all over my car as well. I didn't think it through this morning.


Why that doesn't surprise me at all. :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Man I ain't doing this freaking psychology project where I have to do experiments with people. This is like the worst part of psychology, having to do projects that involved other freaking people. I'd rather do a presentation if I already had the project due but it's not like I can have a partner. ****.


Why is a 15 yo doing taking a psychology course? Should you be taking things like Algebra, English and World History?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I have so many things to be grateful for...why didn't i realize this sooner?~


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Opeth & Katatonia in concert in 3 days. Sweden attacks!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Man I ain't doing this freaking psychology project where I have to do experiments with people. This is like the worst part of psychology, having to do projects that involved other freaking people. I'd rather do a presentation if I already had the project due but it's not like I can have a partner. ****.


this sounds to me like as good a time as ever, as desperate a time as ever, to try your hand at scientific fraud. so you know what i say? fabricate the whole darn thing, the subjects, the experimental procedures, the collected 'data', the conclusions, all of it. MAKE IT ALL UP. and then when you are exposed, if you are, you just revert to textbook pathological denial of the fraud behavior, and this gets you off in the hook in the end, since no one can actually PROVE the fraud, they can only suspect you of it, no one wants to prosecute a 15-year-old like yourself for faking his psychology project.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Despite its irrationality, I've always felt like, if something significant happens in my life (without my awareness), I should have this intuitive knowledge of its occurrence. Like, if a relative should die, or if I should get accepted/rejected to my preferred program, or if my mom should discover my bottle of vodka, or whatever, I should know/perceive/feel that change, at that precise moment, wherever I may be. But then, I realize that I don't and that someone has to inform me of it instead... Leading me to think about the universe's utter indifference to individual and collective realities because there were no obvious signs of change, no apparent ripples. And so, life goes on and time pauses for no one.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Let me list some of the awesome inventions I've thought of (Don't steal them): 

.Fire-proof paint

.Inflatable carpet

.Electric socks (Like electric blankets) 

I have too much time on my hands...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Amocholes said:


> Why is a 15 yo doing taking a psychology course? Should you be taking things like Algebra, English and World History?


Algebra II, English II, and _American_ History. Psychology is a mostly junior class but there are a few sophomores in there. I got it because I switched out of Team Sports because I hate teams and sports and it was either psychology or ACT prep.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I think my boyfriend isn't attracted to me any more.

I'm going to drop out of uni, again.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Why is a 15 yo doing taking a psychology course? Should you be taking things like Algebra, English and World History?


just my opinion here but I think its great that kids learn about psychology at that age, personally I think it has more real world applications than algebra.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> Opeth & Katatonia in concert in 3 days. Sweden attacks!


Wiinnnniinng...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't believe I didn't save the original versions of those photos


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

6 pm... and I haven't eaten a breakfast yet. Wow, I am lazy XD


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

shadygfx said:


> let me list some of the awesome inventions i've thought of (don't steal them):
> 
> .fire-proof paint
> 
> ...


yes yes yes!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's done. I now have profiles one Plenty Of Fish & Ok Cupid


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was so cloistered when I was a teenager. Now I look around and these kids are already so much more sophisticated than I was at that age. :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

enfield said:


> this sounds to me like as good a time as ever, as desperate a time as ever, to try your hand at scientific fraud. so you know what i say? fabricate the whole darn thing, the subjects, the experimental procedures, the collected 'data', the conclusions, all of it. MAKE IT ALL UP. and then when you are exposed, if you are, you just revert to textbook pathological denial of the fraud behavior, and this gets you off in the hook in the end,since no one can actually PROVE the fraud, they can only suspect you of it, no one wants to prosecute a 15-year-old like yourself for faking his psychology project.


What enfield said. :um


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> What enfield said. :um


:lol

I made up my final IB Higher Level Biology project and got an A. He speaks the truth.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> :lol
> 
> I made up my final IB Higher Level Biology project and got an A. He speaks the truth.





shelbster18 said:


> What enfield said. :um


That he does. I had a final English essay for college, it was 5 am, due in 3 hours, I was on page 4/10, realized I forgot to interview an expert. So I made one up. Their name, credentials, the entire conversation. Got a B.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> That he does. I had a final English essay for college, it was 5 am, due in 3 hours, I was on page 4/10, realized I forgot to interview an expert. So I made one up. Their name, credentials, the entire conversation. Got a B.


Woah, you were lucky.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ I guess all y'all think y'all smart today huh? (A quote from a girl in my art class when everyone else was finishing their quiz and she still hadn't)

We have to have consent forms to go with the experiments. Yeah I'm not kidding. It doesn't have to be some big thing, just some little scrap of paper saying that person agrees to it and then they sign their name. 

There, I just poked a huge hole in your little scheme.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^^Forgery, my friend. The wonderful invention of forgery.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ Can I see your signature so I can forge it? I'll have a hard enough time coming up with like 10 different names let alone come up with 10 different signatures.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Phew! That was a huge relief.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

That regret will stick with you forever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you ever hear a song that you wish would just go on forever?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty chuffed that our biggest motor sport series is supporting "beyond blue" which is a depression and anxiety charity for this weekends Formula 1 Grand Prix support races.

http://www.speedcafe.com/2013/03/14/norton-nissan-squad-unveils-charity-support-for-agp/


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I met the hottest guy today.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

calichick said:


> I met the hottest guy today.


Who would you consider to be the hottest guy?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Who would you consider to be the hottest guy?


Dark brown hair, olive skin, tall, dark suit on, dressed professionally, but most important, he was paying very close attention to me. I mean without that last factor, they pretty much don't exist in my book.

How are you doing?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yay you are back. Let the fun continue.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Yay you are back.


Sarcasm? Anyways, I had a LOT happen to me, in a good way but I probably won't let you guys know what that is.

Let's just say I'm doing pretty well for myself. :wink


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Can I have your autograph?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> ^ Can I have your autograph?


you may very well need it one day.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Dark brown hair, olive skin, tall, dark suit on, dressed professionally, but most important, he was paying very close attention to me. I mean without that last factor, they pretty much don't exist in my book. uke


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

calichick said:


> Dark brown hair, olive skin, tall, dark suit on, dressed professionally, but most important, he was paying very close attention to me. I mean without that last factor, they pretty much don't exist in my book.


Okay.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

FoundAndLost said:


> Do you ever hear a song that you wish would just go on forever?


You could always record it and play it on a loop.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Melona bars are delicious.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear who ever invented widow mines,

Go **** your self with a rake.

Sincerely zerg.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Everyone on the internet needs to stop abusing hashtags. Especially the people on fb who don't seem to realize that facebook doesn't work like that.


YES!!!

And WELCOME BACK  
I'll PM you or something sometime once I stop being caved in with study lol.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Today I ate another whole block of chocolate...wow. On the good side, my car is working. No more bus trips *happy jig


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'ma write the first draft of my english essay baked and see what happens.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So many moths around right now and I kind of like them, I can't help but think of them as werewolf-butterflies which makes them all cool in my book.

heres to you my little light bulb touchers, _I see you_. <3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"My penis was like a pressed stud"


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

T'was curious how has calling someone "baby" become an acceptable term of endearment for a person you're probably gonna do things to that are not suitable for babies. The best guess on google seems to be "As a term of endearment for one's lover it is attested perhaps as early as 1839, certainly by 1901; its popularity perhaps boosted by baby vamp "a popular girl," student slang from c.1922." Now I'm even more confused. "You're a blood drinking new born with bat like qualities". Does that line work for you, ladies? I'll add it to the repertoire anyway.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aww yiss. Motha ****in' spring break. To quote my 5th grade bus driver, I'm going to "ride y'all bikes and eat y'all potatah chips."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Aww yiss. Motha ****in' spring break. To quote my 5th grade bus driver, I'm going to "ride y'all bikes and eat y'all potatah chips."


lmao...Your bus driver said that? :lol

The ****? I came home from school today at 10:00 a.m. and stayed in bed until 3:47 p.m.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Red bean is the best bubble tea flavor.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

you know whats particularly crushing? there are inmates on death row ,insane murderers that despite their notoriety can still get women to fall in love with them. yet here I am, loveless for all eternity. I sometimes wonder if I have a disease that causes people to not feel anything for me.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I learned what the difference between the C and CE buttons on a calculator is today. I was thinking it was a conspiracy the whole time.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I should put a bag over my head.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I should put a bag over my head.


Don't, you won't be able to see and other people won't be able to see yor face and think you're a serial killer.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Don't, you won't be able to see and other people won't be able to see yor face and think you're a serial killer.


Good, let them think I'm a serial killer.  Or I could go in public wearing a mask, so it won't seem as obvious.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I sat there today, noticing all the youngsters (middle schoolers to high schoolers) in their groups chilling about in the mall. And it reminded me of my teenage years when I did the exact same things with my friends, idly chilling. And it dawned on me, do any of these kids wonder if they're wasting their life away? The whole sentiment that "youth is wasted on the young." Because in retrospect, I wish I had used my time more productively, exploring and pursing interests instead of wasting it away on the typical teenage drama. Those friendships clearly weren't important. Life is short, and if I could do it again, I would change a lot of things even though all the events that occurred up till now have made me who I am today. And it is due to those events that I've become strong and ever so slowly, increasinly confident and comfortable with myself. But then I realized, oh damn, life IS short, why am I not doing something productive right now?! There is so much to do and so much to see in this world, and not enough time! Yet most of the time it seems, so easily we get caught with the minor annoyances occurring in our lives that we forget life is passing us by. I really don't know when my time is up.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I should try pickles sometime. I assume I wont like them for some reason but still, should try them to be sure.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

The average woman swallows a little over two pounds of lipstick per year.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why can't I get a cat for my birthday? Oh, that's right. Because my *****y father doesn't give a **** about whether I'm happy or not and I hope he rots in hell. Why do I even call him my father anyways? He's a stranger. And he disgusts me. I deserve a cat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beware Ides of March yourself! Leave me alone!


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The world I live in now is now the world I lived in when I was younger, it feels like 2 completely different lives.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Half a day at work then off to Kentucky to crawl into a hole. Caves are such fun!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

That **** ain't for me and I want none of it.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i just want to blossom into an awesome, kickass flower. is that too much too ask in life


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Carbs, carbs, I want you carbs, specifically Mcdonald carbs


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Whenever you have a chance to be sexy, you should try to be sexy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Whenever you have a chance to be sexy, you should try to be sexy.


If God didn't come down from heaven and announce this message himself..


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Coffee just makes me hot and agitated, I don't see why people drink it.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yay,fanboy and chum chum is on .


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

imagine a world where human beings never developed the capacity to communicate with each other. I bet our understanding of others would be terrible. I reckon we'd be a lot less intelligent too, sharing thoughts has been key to our development as a species.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cinnamon Toast Waffles, Vanilla Icing....mmmm...Wafflicious


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

What's with Facebook girls and the comically large glasses? Since when was Spike Lee a youth trend-setter?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Last day in my room.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Instead of wearing a bag over my head, I might just cover myself with my hoodie over my head and put my hair in my face. Maybe I should wear all black and use being gothic as a coping mechanism for my SA.  Not that I want to be gothic but it would be a nice coping mechanism.


I can't believe my Physics instructor yelled at me in class yesterday because I was asking him a question over my homework. I kept repeating the question because I wanted to be sure. He wanted us to change something on one of our word problems. And I missed something on the second word problem. Oh well.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm tempted to phone in sick tonight.

I was lucky to get my ipod replaced for free. 

I totally forgot my Apple ID.

The weather sucks right now.

Probably seeing a comedian tommorow y myself.

My long-time friend turned 30 today.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Post count +1; can't stand seeing 52 on the end of anything.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I want a restart on my life. How is it possible to feel so much regret when I'm only twenty and have done nothing relative to everyone else..


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate when people say "I like to call it ______" Like some woman was like "My old roommate, I liked to call her the Energizer Bunny." I hate that. It makes whatever you're going to say automatically unfunny. Maybe if you were like "My old roommate was like the energizer bunny" it's marginally humorous, but as soon as you make it known that you repeatedly use that line, and imply that you think it's clever (when 9/10 times it's not clever enough to require repeated usage and makes you seem unclever by thinking it is and making it known that you say it all the time) it just makes it unfunny. 

GOD I hate that phrase.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My anger fueled after seeing this douchebag at Walmart that used to call me names in 6th grade. He picked on me in 4th grade, too. It's ironic that this girl that used to go to my church is going out with him. She has two kids, too. He looks like a douchebag wannabe! >:[


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

barette, i like to call her the Vacuum Cleaner, eats a lot of macaroons. *snortles*

(i thought the way she spelled out what is what is wrong with the 'i like to call it X' phrase so well incidentally revealed a lot of her own cleverness).


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I feel super strange right now.....


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to buy some new shorts for Spring but I can never find shorts that fit my figure. :[


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay, I got some awesome headphones today. The same ones I got before I got my pink ones.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Barette said:


> I hate when people say "I like to call it ______" Like some woman was like "My old roommate, I liked to call her the Energizer Bunny." I hate that. It makes whatever you're going to say automatically unfunny. Maybe if you were like "My old roommate was like the energizer bunny" it's marginally humorous, but as soon as you make it known that you repeatedly use that line, and imply that you think it's clever (when 9/10 times it's not clever enough to require repeated usage and makes you seem unclever by thinking it is and making it known that you say it all the time) it just makes it unfunny.
> 
> GOD I hate that phrase.


My old roommate was the energizer bunny :/


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I just realized I've been eating 1 whole block of chocolate each day for the last 4 days..
Mother.....


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> I should try pickles sometime. I assume I wont like them for some reason but still, should try them to be sure.


I forgot to get some earlier. Darn. I crave things, then forget about it while in shops, then crave again when home. You're a crafty devil, brain.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

,avant garde punctuation


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wonder if people not living in Canada, watch Big Brother Canada?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

It's bizarre how something can seem so familiar and so foreign at the same time.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

oh my god. I was surfing on facebook and I stumbled upon this guy I had totally forgot about from 4 years ago. This guy I dropped out of my life like a fly because I wasn't too sure of him....he aged about 15 years and now has a very homely looking wife...wow...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

WHY AM I AN OWL! HOLY CRAP! IT BLOWS MY DAMN MIND!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

calichick said:


> oh my god. I was surfing on facebook and I stumbled upon this guy I had totally forgot about from 4 years ago. This guy I dropped out of my life like a fly because I wasn't too sure of him....he aged about 15 years and now has a very homely looking wife...wow...


Good for him, probably quite happy.

--------
First F1 qualifying of the year, and it's raining! Let the fun begin.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

calichick said:


> oh my god. I was surfing on facebook and I stumbled upon this guy I had totally forgot about from 4 years ago. This guy I dropped out of my life like a fly because I wasn't too sure of him....he aged about 15 years and now has a very homely looking wife...wow...


I bet you once picked up the Best Book Ever Written, but put it down and left it on a shelf because it's cover wasn't attractive enough for you. It's kinda sad to me to look at people that way, but if you're happy...I guess it's not.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I bet you once picked up the Best Book Ever Written, but put it down and left it on a shelf because it's cover wasn't attractive enough for you. It's kinda sad to me to look at people that way, but if you're happy...I guess it's not.


Never judge a book by it's table of contents


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> Never judge a book by it's table of contents


You would put hers down after reading the first sentence. But hey, the cover had glittery and stuff on it!!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> You would put hers down after reading the first sentence. But hey, the cover had glittery and stuff on it!!


All books age and eventually the cover may even fade and disappear but the book is still good or bad.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

All there is to this world is misery


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> All books age and eventually the cover may even fade and disappear but the book is still good or bad.


Oh dear, so if it's a crap book....what do you have left??


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> You would put hers down after reading the first sentence.


Lol analogy is bad, my mind is more unique than anyone can doubt. I would be a best seller *and* mind you, minus a self portrait.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Oh dear, so if it's a crap book....what do you have left??


Firewood



calichick said:


> Lol analogy is bad, my mind is more unique than anyone can doubt. I would be a best seller *and* mind you, minus a self portrait.


You certainly remind me of the Twilight Saga.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I bet you once picked up the Best Book Ever Written, but put it down and left it on a shelf because it's cover wasn't attractive enough for you. It's kinda sad to me to look at people that way, but if you're happy...I guess it's not.


no you don't understand. He got *REALLY* old over a period of 4 years. And 4 years ago I was in an older guy phase. So you can imagine how old he looks now.

Actually that is one of the reasons why I stopped talking to him.

I'll give it to you guys straight, when you first meet someone, you are head over heels with the idea of the person 'on paper'. They are nice on paper, have a list of characteristics you're looking for but then over some time, maybe a few weeks, they lose the spark and you just start seeing all their flaws. I was letting the idea that he was a lawyer confuse my levelheadedness.

So boy, did I dodge that bullet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

oh no, HE dodged a bullet. That lucky SOAB.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

No, he was always old and I was a catch..

man how I ever let money sway my decisions. I'm glad I've made the turn for the better to more urgent issues. Looks are SO much more important. Are you even kidding me?

I feel dirty and disgusted right now. I need to rinse my brain of the thought that I actually thought we could be married one day. ugh.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Insomniacs, where you at  ?????


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I must not fear.
Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
Only I will remain.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

So this is what the morning looks like...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

This month has been flying by.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

After this post, my total post count will be equal to my year of birth. I ask for a moment of silence in celebration of this fact.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Opeth ruled \m/


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

That's it. I'm giving up on cars. From now on I'm riding one of those olde tyme bicycles with the ridiculously large front tire everywhere.



AllToAll said:


> ^And semi related, no one cares about what you ate. People should really stop instagraming pictures of their meals...


haha I know right? I have this fb friend who always posts pictures of her dinner and then hashtags it with things like #salt #pepper #butter #yummyinmytummy.....lol girl no. :no



JAkDy said:


> YES!!!
> 
> And WELCOME BACK
> I'll PM you or something sometime once I stop being caved in with study lol.


Thank you! :yay

I hope school is going well!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

au Lait said:


> That's it. I'm giving up on cars. From now on I'm riding one of those *olde tyme bicycles with the ridiculously large front tire* everywhere.


They are called Penny-farthings

-
(My random thought)
I want to get one and wear an old Victorian suit complete with monocle and top hat to ride around town.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a dream that I was at a party with hundreds of people and feeling anxious as usual, and not knowing who to turn to, but following around another girl..and the moment I'm exiting the party, I turn around and who do I find staring at me as usual...my boss....he not only haunts my waking life, but my dreams now =\

he called me by the other day to help him with something and it was so awkward, we were so close together I feel like one of these days he's just going to feel me up at a random moment.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got a little less sleep than I had thought, but it leaves open the nap possibility today or an early bedtime tonight, which I kinda would prefer.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Gah, I've been at this all this all day and I haven't even made it out of the state of New York yet. Why does Detroit have to be in such an awkward place? Why is the Greyhound website so sh*t? Why do I not have the ability to concentrate on anything at all? Since I got up this morning and started to plan, I estimate that I've spent 5% of my time planning, 5% of my time eating, 90% of my time staring into space.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Do I have allergies or something because I've been sneezing a lot more than usual.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This looks fun as hell, seriously.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Damn the spanish flu killed alot of people. And I have the flu :afr well not a deadly one.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

When you prefer starving, even though you'd love to eat, to going the store to buy food, you know you have a problem with being around other people.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

calichick said:


> Lol analogy is bad, my mind is more unique than anyone can doubt. I would be a best seller *and* mind you, minus a self portrait.


What are you going to do when you get old? Because you know, you will. And looks fade. What's gonna be left over of you? I hope you're not the person you come across as, because that person is a waste of space. I hope there's more to you than this shallow, hateful, conceited shell you exhibit. I hope you're a decent person underneath all of this.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Opeth ruled \m/


That's awesome that you got to go to an Opeth concert. :high5

How is it that I get up at 2:53 p.m?  This has never happened before.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lots of suicide talk on the forum lately.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This looks fun as hell, seriously.


Oh my gosh. I think this is from I movie I watched in 6th or 7th grade. :>


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a vanilla almond milk addiction... :um


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> What are you going to do when you get old? Because you know, you will. And looks fade. What's gonna be left over of you? I hope you're not the person you come across as, because that person is a waste of space. I hope there's more to you than this shallow, hateful, conceited shell you exhibit. I hope you're a decent person underneath all of this.


I don't think I've even going to answer questions directly any more but just post the entire conversation from start to finish because they usually end up following the same path...

Q Why do you only care about looks? They don't last forever!

C We all get old, no brainer. The purpose of looks is that it's coded in your DNA to pass along to future generations which not only makes it useful in this lifetime but it is in fact an eternal valuable trait. 

Q You only rely on looks will get you nowhere in life! Boo!

C Well it's a good thing I have a great job then, I'm making well above the national average for my age range, I have a personality that doesn't fit any one mold, and I have a great list of accomplishments behind my back.

Q LIAR TROLL GOOD FOR NOTHING. I need PROOF, show me your PIC.

C I can assure you I'm not lying and reported for spam and sheer uselessness.

Thread closed.

honestly, it's boring now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

calichick said:


> I don't think I've even going to answer questions directly any more but just post the entire conversation from start to finish because they usually end up following the same path...
> 
> Q Why do you only care about looks? They don't last forever!
> 
> ...


Of course looks are everything. I used to get treated unfairly for my looks and I changed. Not that I feel like I've changed all that much. Everything in life seems to be based on looks. I feel like people who say looks aren't everything are in denial.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Of course looks are everything. I used to get treated unfairly for my looks and I changed. Not that I feel like I've changed all that much. Everything in life seems to be based on looks. I feel like people who say looks aren't everything are in denial.


Looks are important but I think the overused point they are trying to make to boost their own self esteem is that good looking people can't be proficient in any other area of their life.

Which is a stark generalization and only used by people who don't have any validating traits of their own.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

calichick said:


> Looks are important but I think the overused point they are trying to make to boost their own self esteem is that good looking people can't be proficient in any other area of their life.
> 
> Which is a stark generalization and only used by people who don't have any validating traits of their own.


Hmm, true. I've never generalized "good looking" people that way. Where I live, it seems like all the good looking people are really smart. My sister is smarter than me, so that's proof.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I even heard this girl at Chik-Fil-A one day saying that this one girl was ugly. She sounded like a 13 year old. I couldn't believe she actually said that in public. I felt like I was in one of those girly, teen movies sitting behind a group of preppy girls talking about looks. :blank


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This looks fun as hell, seriously.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im pretty sure I would have sex with Hugh Jackman if the opportunity arose.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


>


You're just jealous you can't dance like that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

90 minute nap - no melatonin needed!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I cannot die until I perfect my eyebrow shaping/filling technique. You know whenever death takes me, my eyebrows are going to look fabulous.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Looks are important but I think the overused point they are trying to make to boost their own self esteem is that good looking people can't be proficient in any other area of their life.
> 
> *Which is a stark generalization and only used by people who don't have any validating traits of their own.*


You just made a generalization about other people who make another generalization.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


> You just made a generalization about other people who make another generalization.


I never said I don't use generalizations? I use the word stark as a modifier to indicate that it is a GROSS generalization and only used by people who don't have validating traits of their own. i.e. they wouldn't know what it's like to possess looks & brains simultaneously.

If they had looks 1) they wouldn't even be bothered by this.

If they had brains 2) they would come up with a more original argument than what has been used ten thousand times over the past year.

And if they had both, hell we'd be getting together. LOL.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

although I will admit I need to control some of my narcissism..but don't you worry I don't act like that in real life. IRL I always make the other person feel good about themselves and put myself down....this is a good technique for people to think you're very...'down to earth'. ha I have a whole list of tips and tricks for convincing people what you want to make them see.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This is officially my 2000th post. In celebration of this fact I shall now post a picture of a balloon version of the Monty Python foot.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> Gah, I've been at this all this all day and I haven't even made it out of the state of New York yet. Why does Detroit have to be in such an awkward place? Why is the Greyhound website so sh*t? Why do I not have the ability to concentrate on anything at all? Since I got up this morning and started to plan, I estimate that I've spent 5% of my time planning, 5% of my time eating, 90% of my time staring into space.


Y're in the America? Come find me.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> Y're in the America? Come find me.


I'll need some clues.

(And I'm not there yet. I'm just beginning with hastily-made plans to idiotically traverse the country in a little over 3 weeks, but I can fit you in.)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> I'll need some clues.
> 
> (And I'm not there yet. I'm just beginning with hastily-made plans to idiotically traverse the country in a little over 3 weeks, but I can fit you in.)


It's dangerous, but you'd have to enter the extremely liberal state of Massachusetts, and the ride into Boston may take you through parts of Dorchester (why'd you want to go dare fo'?). But we could hang in Hyde Park, or some other place we stole the name of for lack of continental originality.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> I never said I don't use generalizations? I use the word stark as a modifier to indicate that it is a GROSS generalization and only used by people who don't have validating traits of their own. i.e. they wouldn't know what it's like to possess looks & brains simultaneously.
> 
> If they had looks 1) they wouldn't even be bothered by this.
> 
> ...


I don't really care about the generalization in itself, I just found it amusing.



calichick said:


> although I will admit I need to control some of my narcissism..but don't you worry I don't act like that in real life. IRL I always make the other person feel good about themselves and put myself down....this is a good technique for people to think you're very...'down to earth'. ha I have a whole list of tips and tricks for convincing people what you want to make them see.


Isn't it tiring to manipulate others to make them like you?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I just finished upgrading all my code to be Symfony 2.2 compatible. Another Saturday well spent.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> It's dangerous, but you'd have to enter the extremely liberal state of Massachusetts, and the ride into Boston may take you through parts of Dorchester (why'd you want to go dare fo'?). But we could hang in Hyde Park, or some other place we stole the name of for lack of continental originality.


I should be able to make it. This will be at the beginning of my trip, so I won't have had much of a chance to be murdered yet. May 7th is good for me. Then I'll set forth and see the rest of the US through a bus window.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I really want to dye my hair pink for a little while. I may go through with it in the next few months.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> I should be able to make it. This will be at the beginning of my trip, so I won't have had much of a chance to be murdered yet. May 7th is good for me. Then I'll set forth and see the rest of the US through a bus window.


Are you flying into Boston? I could meet you somewhere, and I'm serious as scary as that sounds. I'll ask my one Boston friend what the best things to do in Boston are for May 7th, as I generally do nothing. He'll be our guide, as in planning some things to see and do. Unless you've researched already and have concrete awesome Boston things planned!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

calichick said:


> I don't think I've even going to answer questions directly any more but just post the entire conversation from start to finish because they usually end up following the same path...
> 
> Q Why do you only care about looks? They don't last forever!
> 
> ...


:lol I just always can't resist trying to reason with you. But you're right, it's useless reasoning with someone who can't back up any of their claims and is essentially saying "you can't question what I say because I'm PERFECT coz my mama said so". Also your assumption that anyone who questions you is ugly is presumptuous and off the mark. Looks are kind of like money, if you have to announce yourself as good-looking everywhere and define yourself by it, chances are you aren't much of a looker. And if by some horrible sort of evil concoction of Darwinism gone wrong you are, I would still stand by what I said, that looks clearly don't always make you a decent person. Not that all good looking people are like that, but in this case the stereotype seems to fit.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Isn't it tiring to manipulate others to make them like you?


Tiring? No...this is pretty much a narcissist's way of life.

And don't think you could tell us apart from a normal person...we walk in daylight~ eating, sleeping and s***** just like every other person


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It's ok, I know there is plenty of other guys who will have fun trying their very best to get you, enjoy it.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> Are you flying into Boston? I could meet you somewhere, and I'm serious as scary as that sounds. I'll ask my one Boston friend what the best things to do in Boston are for May 7th, as I generally do nothing. He'll be our guide, as in planning some things to see and do. Unless you've researched already and have concrete awesome Boston things planned!


No, I'm flying into New York and staying there for a couple of nights and then the USA is my oyster. So I guess it's pretty easy to travel up to Boston from New York? I have absolutely no concrete plans. I just had some vague idea of travelling across the south, going to Al Green's church, swinging by New Orleans, hopping over to the West Coast, and chilling out somewhere before flying out from LA.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

whiterabbit said:


> No, I'm flying into New York and staying there for a couple of nights and then the USA is my oyster. So I guess it's pretty easy to travel up to Boston from New York? I have absolutely no concrete plans. I just had some vague idea of travelling across the south, going to Al Green's church, swinging by New Orleans, hopping over to the West Coast, and chilling out somewhere before flying out from LA.


Well, maybe to save you the trouble, I could drive or train or bus to New York (3 hours). Anyway, make your plans and keep me updated. I'd seriously love to meet you. (Don't worry, I'll get scared ****less and back out any minute now).


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> Tiring? No...this is pretty much a narcissist's way of life.
> 
> And don't think you could tell us apart from a normal person...we walk in daylight~ eating, sleeping and s***** just like every other person


I was raised by a professional narcissist, so I know my s~hit, gurlfran. The feelings of inadequacy are always there under the surface. You just have to scratch it a little bit.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> *Looks are kind of like money*, if you have to announce yourself as good-looking everywhere and define yourself by it, chances are you aren't much of a looker.


:teeth:teeth:clap

yes...because that's how looks work....you have to tell people "I'm good looking don't you want to f**** me?"

hahahaha this is the funniest thing I've heard all week...Looks are NOTHING like money.

For those of you who don't have the power of attraction on your side, I'll give you a little one up, looks come unannounced. Merely _being_, is power enough.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


> *I was raised by a professional narcissist*,


.........like a hooker?

:lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> .........like a hooker?
> 
> :lol


D'aw... was that the best you could do? xD


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


> D'aw... was that the best you could do? xD


well you make it sound so professional lmao. I'm thinking what type of person is this where she's turned this into a profession?

Lawyer?

actress?

model?

What do we narcissists gravitate towards? Things that make money in my case?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh you are going to be so unhappy in 10 years time. Good luck my girl.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

calichick said:


> well you make it sound so professional lmao. I'm thinking what type of person is this where she's turned this into a profession?
> 
> Lawyer?
> 
> ...


My _father_ is a very successful psychologist. I didn't mean "professional", literally. I think you know that, too :>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

****ing lucid dreams **** off I just want to sleep. :x


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Oh you are going to be so unhappy in 10 years time.


How do you assume?

I'm guessing you only have the knowledge of the females in your own family and how they age and I can tell you as a fact, we are not closely related. At all.:lol

So anything you assume I'll be, is not and will not happen.



> My father is a very successful psychologist. I didn't mean "professional", literally. I think you know that, too :>


Well on the plus side, you never need to pay for therapy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

How come I never get praised for having lost weight? I see people who lose weight all the time and always get encouragement from others. I'm just the exception. I never get compliments in person. Only from my family but they don't count. I don't understand. And yet, my sisters who are always pretty get complimented no matter what? :bash


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I was under the impression that narcissists don't usually have underlying insecurities or feelings of inadequacy but are just genuinely that deluded. I think people would love to believe that they do because it seems more just and if someone uncaring can go through life being unrealistically overconfident it makes people feel cheated.
It's interesting that narcissists get on so many people's nerves even when their attitudes don't cause harm but just irritation. Is it just envy and the sense of injustice that makes people want to bring down those who have unrealistically positive views of themselves or am I missing something?
Is it that we get irritated by people having unrealistic views in general but narcissists are more frustrating because we can sense that they can't be reasoned with, unlike people with unrealistically negative views?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

calichick said:


> How do you assume?
> 
> I'm guessing you only have the knowledge of the females in your own family and how they age and I can tell you as a fact, we are not closely related. At all.:lol
> 
> ...


I probably have one of the closest and happiest familes I know, so no, it has nothing to do with that and more the fact I knew a few girls through uni who had your attitude and now struggle with immense insecurity and unhappy relationships built on physical traits rather than personality and true connection.

For your own sake, I hope you are different...


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> I was under the impression that narcissists don't usually have underlying insecurities or feelings of inadequacy but are just genuinely that deluded. I think people would love to believe that they do because it seems more just and if someone uncaring can go through life being unrealistically overconfident it makes people feel cheated.
> *It's interesting that narcissists get on so many people's nerves even when their attitudes don't cause harm but just irritation.* Is it just envy and the sense of injustice that makes people want to bring down those who have unrealistically positive views of themselves or am I missing something?


If it's a disorder there are underlying problems that come with it:

Symptoms of this disorder, as defined by the DSM-IV-TR include:[1]


Reacting to criticism with anger, shame, or humiliation
Taking advantage of others to reach own goals
Exaggerating own importance, achievements, and talents
Imagining unrealistic fantasies of success, beauty, power, intelligence, or romance
Requiring constant attention and positive reinforcement from others
Becoming jealous easily
Lacking empathy and disregarding the feelings of others
Being obsessed
Trouble keeping healthy relationships
Becoming easily hurt and rejected

Also, naturally, people who are irritating get on others nerves. The narcissist wants to believe the reaction they get is out of envy, but they sought the attention because being ignored invalidates their narcissistic views of importance.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

F1X3R said:


> If it's a disorder there are underlying problems that come with it:
> 
> Symptoms of this disorder, as defined by the DSM-IV-TR include:[1]
> 
> ...


I know they can cause harm but they don't inherently and people seem to get this desire to bring them down when they aren't causing harm.
Yeah I guess I meant why they make so many people hostile. People who are otherwise nice don't seem to handle narcissists well even when they can deal with other irritating types of people without insulting them.
So you don't think it's related to envy at all?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> I know they can cause harm but they don't inherently and people seem to get this desire to bring them down when they aren't causing harm.
> Yeah I guess I meant why they make so many people hostile. People who are otherwise nice don't seem to handle narcissists well even when they can deal with other irritating types of people without insulting them.
> So you don't think it's related to envy at all?


It's definitely penis envy.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty envious of calichick's penis too.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Fruitcake said:


> I know they can cause harm but they don't inherently and people seem to get this desire to bring them down when they aren't causing harm.
> Yeah I guess I meant why they make so many people hostile. People who are otherwise nice don't seem to handle narcissists well even when they can deal with other irritating types of people without insulting them.
> So you don't think it's related to envy at all?


I had to deal with someone like that at work not too long ago. It was not envy, but extreme frustration. Overconfidence can actually be quite destructive. He was very narcissistic and overconfident, it seemed like he was unable to adapt and learn as fast as he should have. We were constantly re-training him on easy tasks. The problem was that he didn't seem to understand what his limits were and what he needed to work on. He seemed oblivious to his shortcomings and it caused everyone else headaches. I would never be mean or insulting towards him, but working with him was an extremely frustrating experience.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Banoffee cake is nice. I'll be getting more of it. Sadly. Damn nice bad foods.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeah I'm pretty envious of calichick's penis too.


:lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

calichick said:


> :teeth:teeth:clap
> 
> yes...because that's how looks work....you have to tell people "I'm good looking don't you want to f**** me?"
> 
> ...


:lol :haha

Thanks for the laugh. I can't even continue this seriously anymore.  For the record though, that first line has been what you've been doing pretty much in every post. The total lack of self-awareness is pretty astounding, but also amusing. But you know, this has made me rethink my reaction to narcissists, and yup, still can't stand them.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeah I'm pretty envious of calichick's penis too.


But calichick doesn't have a penis. :blank
Please don't say that. I in love with her.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

thomasjune said:


> But calichick doesn't have a penis. :blank
> Please don't say that. I in love with her.


:haha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> I probably have one of the closest and happiest familes I know, so no, it has nothing to do with that and more the fact *I knew a few girls through uni who had your attitude* and now struggle with immense insecurity and unhappy relationships built on physical traits rather than personality and true connection.
> 
> For your own sake, I hope you are different...


:vomit

please don't compare me to average girls at your uni who were probably flunking every class and nothing to show other than a designer handbag who are probably working minimum wage low skill jobs right now..

Next.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

huh said:


> I had to deal with someone like that at work not too long ago. It was not envy, but extreme frustration. Overconfidence can actually be quite destructive. He was very narcissistic and overconfident, it seemed like he was unable to adapt and learn as fast as he should have. We were constantly re-training him on easy tasks. .


I eat people like that at work. Do you want to know how much $$ I'm making?

I absolutely loathe idiotic people. Especially when they are twice my age.



Fruitcake said:


> So you don't think it's related to envy at all?


It is pure envy. Enough said.



thomasjune said:


> I in love with her.


what can I say, I'm just a lovable person. hahaha


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

calichick said:


> I eat people like that at work. Do you want to know how much $$ I'm making?
> 
> I absolutely loathe idiotic people. Especially when they are twice my age.


I'm not really interested in how much money people make. Most wealth is inherited in some form anyway, though people here in the US like to think it was all their hardwork and individual effort that earned it.

I wouldn't characterize him as idiotic. He just lacked the ability to understand his limits and adjust accordingly.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

by the way folks I have updated my salary chart just for your reference as I'm making more money than I initially anticipated out of college so that raises the stakes a bit.



> 20‐23 ~ $45,000‐$55,000 [Entry‐Level/Recent Grad]
> 24‐26 ~ $55,000‐$70,000 [Some Experience]
> 27‐30 ~ $70,000‐$85,000 [Manager]
> 30‐35 ~ $85,000‐$95,000 [Boss]
> ...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can we not turn this into a thread revolving around calichick, you guys? She says this stuff for fun cause it gets a good rise out of people. And even if she is genuine in what she says and is a narcissist then who cares? She's not actually castrating ugly people or w/e. Either way attention is what she wants and goddamn it, it's making it less fun to post my random thoughts. 

Now, as for my random thoughts, sea salt caramel chocolate is god's balls (which is like, 100 steps above the bee's knees).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> Can we not turn this into a thread revolving around calichick, you guys? She says this stuff for fun cause it gets a good rise out of people. And even if she is genuine in what she says and is a narcissist then who cares? She's not actually castrating ugly people or w/e. Either way attention is what she wants and goddamn it, it's making it less fun to post my random thoughts.
> 
> Now, as for my random thoughts, sea salt caramel chocolate is god's balls (which is like, 100 steps above the bee's knees).


I'll go to the time out corner. :afr


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'll go to the time out corner. :afr


Good! What I say goes! I'm the new narcissist in town! haha


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

huh said:


> Most wealth is inherited in some form anyway,


I actually....worked for my money.

But I'm not going to lie good looks helps in the confidence department and you can't earn more money without a certain level of that. _Managers hire based on how you look_. No matter what kind of extravagant non discrimination ethics policy they have in place.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> I was under the impression that narcissists don't usually have underlying insecurities or feelings of inadequacy but are just genuinely that deluded. I think people would love to believe that they do because it seems more just and if someone uncaring can go through life being unrealistically overconfident it makes people feel cheated.
> It's interesting that narcissists get on so many people's nerves even when their attitudes don't cause harm but just irritation. Is it just envy and the sense of injustice that makes people want to bring down those who have unrealistically positive views of themselves or am I missing something?
> Is it that we get irritated by people having unrealistic views in general but narcissists are more frustrating because we can sense that they can't be reasoned with, unlike people with unrealistically negative views?


I'm gonna assume that you're not referring to me, because my first reply to Calichick had nothing to do with narcissism. She brought it up later on and I was just poking at her(I don't even know anything about her or if she's even a real narcissist). It doesn't matter to me if she is or not. I don't mind if people are narcissists as long as they are not affecting my life negatively. They can be more or less annoying, of course, depending on personality/intelligence. It's a different story with my own father, because I've had no choice but to deal with that man.

Moving on, I think you have to live close to a narcissist to really understand/or even _get to see_ the difference between the false self and the true self(I'm not talking about "healthy" narcissism now). I can only speak for myself, but it's usually not a pretty sight when the mask comes off(and quite pathetic at times). I'm not envious of my father at all. I just pity him and his inability to see himself for who he is, etc. It seems to get worse with age. Haha.

Like you said, I think that people often get irritated by the fact that there is no point in arguing with them. And many times _it can_ be jealosy, too, if the narcissist seem to succeed in life without too many "side-effects"(failing relationships etc).

Anyway, I'm off to bed. Enjoy the narcissism and the narcissistic supply, guys. Etc.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Now, as for my random thoughts, sea salt caramel chocolate is god's balls (which is like, 100 steps above the bee's knees).


:sus those aint my balls


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Barette said:


> Can we not turn this into a thread revolving around calichick, you guys? She says this stuff for fun cause it gets a good rise out of people. And even if she is genuine in what she says and is a narcissist then who cares? She's not actually castrating ugly people or w/e. Either way attention is what she wants and goddamn it, it's making it less fun to post my random thoughts.
> 
> Now, as for my random thoughts, sea salt caramel chocolate is god's balls (which is like, 100 steps above the bee's knees).


But I barely got to have any fun :blank Oh well, back to watching the onion videos and reading slashdot.

I have no more random thoughts to contribute, except that I managed to empty my supply of vanilla almond milk tonight


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

probably offline said:


> I'm gonna assume that you're not referring to me, because my first reply to Calichick had nothing to do with narcissism. She brought it up later on and I was just poking at her(I don't even know anything about her or if she's even a real narcissist). It doesn't matter to me if she is or not. I don't mind if people are narcissists as long as they are not affecting my life negatively. They can be more or less annoying, of course, depending on personality/intelligence. It's a different story with my own father, because I've had no choice but to deal with that man.
> 
> Moving on, I think you have to live close to a narcissist to really understand/or even _get to see_ the difference between the false self and the true self(I'm not talking about "healthy" narcissism now). I can only speak for myself, but it's usually not a pretty sight when the mask comes off(and quite pathetic at times). I'm not envious of my father at all. I just pity him and his inability to see himself for who he is, etc. It seems to get worse with age. Haha.
> 
> ...


Goodnight. . . Btw, your dad is not sounding so shabby, extremely successful and confident psychologist :lol

I'd do.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> I know they can cause harm but they don't inherently and people seem to get this desire to bring them down when they aren't causing harm.
> Yeah I guess I meant why they make so many people hostile. People who are otherwise nice don't seem to handle narcissists well even when they can deal with other irritating types of people without insulting them.
> So you don't think it's related to envy at all?


No, the animosity could come from there being such a stark contrast. Being tolerant towards others comes with being nice or humble, but if someone isn't trying then patience runs thin.

Besides, when narcissism becomes so broad and pathological, there's no specific quality to envy. Jordan's arrogance might cause envy for his athletic ability, but if he started bragging about his golf game or ability to hit a curve ball, it would make him more insufferable because of the lack of merit to his narcissism.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope you realize that flocking to the nearest dick that complimented you and acts nice to **** you isn't a smart move. I bet by the time I see you again he probably hit like 10x. Also, don't hide him. What are you afraid of?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish random thought posters would provide more juicy details to their personal lives for those of us depraved of drama in our lives.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm looking at the IMDb page of some guy I met while I was in some cheesy movie over the summer (I was bored, it sounds nice but it was some crap movie made by a teacher using a camera from a discount bin at Walmart--don't get me wrong though, it gave me something to do), but it is HILARIOUS. He has quotes and everything, despite his entire filmography being "uncredited" "uncredited" meaning--- he was an extra. And his "trademark feature" he put "face structure" Like, his distinctive feature is his face :lol And under "where are they now" he has "seeking roles" OMG and he put down his salary for each of the movies! Like "$100" and w/e else :lol And he has trivia too XD THat he was captain of his choir and is older than his twin sister by 2 minutes :lol it's funny because this guy is 100% serious with this ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy crap this shark fin business is so depressing. I don't understand why man is so cruel to animals. Why must it maine animals and leave them alive while tearing it's skin off, it's absolutely terrible.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

^That is terrible and sad 

I'm feeling like everything is out of my control right now *Breathe


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> Holy crap this shark fin business is so depressing. I don't understand why man is so cruel to animals. Why must it maine animals and leave them alive while tearing it's skin off, it's absolutely terrible.


Better not research the terrible Rhino poaching in Africa, it's horrid.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Holy crap this shark fin business is so depressing. I don't understand why man is so cruel to animals. Why must it maine animals and leave them alive while tearing it's skin off, it's absolutely terrible.


Because it's apparently to much effort to kill it before they start taking off it's fins. They should cut their legs off and leave them there to bleed to death.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Monotony said:


> Because it's apparently to much effort to kill it before they start taking off it's fins. They should cut their legs off and leave them there to bleed to death.


Or handle it like they do in Africa, shoot the poachers on sight, no questions asked.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

I watched Gorilla's Mist not too long ago. Sad movie.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Dissonance said:


> Holy crap this shark fin business is so depressing. I don't understand why man is so cruel to animals. Why must it maine animals and leave them alive while tearing it's skin off, it's absolutely terrible.


its awful. I saw a documentary on it a while back, really upsetting.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

just wondering how long it will be before my sleeping patterns will sort themselves out? its getting annoying having 4 hours sleep at a time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This looks fun as hell, seriously.


Donald O'Connor, Gene Kelly, and Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

recently i've started to remember all these things I used to eat when I was at school, the texture and taste of them. its funny that I can remember how something tasted which I haven't eaten for 17 years.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll never understand why people leave garbage on the floor/ground around a garbage bin of all places


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am wearing green.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Where does security come from?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Where does security come from?


for me, verbal reassurance. if they don't offer what they say then at least you have proof they are a liar or unreliable.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Better not research the terrible Rhino poaching in Africa, it's horrid.


I have a nat geo with an article about that.

Looking at my nat geo collection and thinking
_how big will it get_?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't really care for celebrities but I find myself watching a lot of Extra at 12:30 AM. It's not like I leave it on for background noise because Family Guy or American Dad is right in the next channel. I actually pay attention to it sometimes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I turned my alarm on for 11:30 a.m. Weird because I forgot to turn the volume up on my phone but I got up 10 minutes after my alarm was supposed to go off anyways. So, at least I got up early. And I had a dream that I was recording an album last night and I could actually sing. Pfft, as if.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

after i finished my tea today, i put the teabag in my mouth and and pressed the water out of it. i think i may be doing this from now on. i may have found a new ritual. it didn't taste like i expected. i thought it might be bitter and nasty. but it wasn't it. it was just odd. not exactly like the tea itself. but i think i need to be careful not to bite it so it doesn't rip and i don't end up having to run to the counter to spit out tea grounds.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay back on track this week. 
I'm not sick anymore, my car is working, up early for morning class, mentally well-prepared, got some homework done, feel not as ugly, eating quite nutritionally by my standards
It's such a contrast from last week. Hope it stays this way.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

catcharay said:


> Okay back on track this week.
> I'm not sick anymore, my car is working, up early for morning class, mentally well-prepared, got some homework done, feel not as ugly, eating quite nutritionally by my standards
> It's such a contrast from last week. Hope it stays this way.


Awww, glad to hear things are getting better for you. :squeeze I'll cross my fingers for you and hope everything works out okay. It's my new thing that I do.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Back to life, back to reality


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

enfield said:


> after i finished my tea today, i put the teabag in my mouth and and pressed the water out of it. i think i may be doing this from now on. i may have found a new ritual. it didn't taste like i expected. i thought it might be bitter and nasty. but it wasn't it. it was just odd. not exactly like the tea itself. but i think i need to be careful not to bite it so it doesn't rip and i don't end up having to run to the counter to spit out tea grounds.


You are a strange and awesome entity.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I wish I had a koi fish.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm all out of random now.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Stop giving me what I am not asking, that is pissing me off!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


> Back to life, back to reality


haha, I went and listened to that song just now.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww, glad to hear things are getting better for you. :squeeze I'll cross my fingers for you and hope everything works out okay. It's my new thing that I do.


:squeeze Thank you Shelbster, that's so nice of you


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No more owls, only dragons.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate when somebody good on paper is totally infatuated with you. He is good looking, he has a great job, he is completely into you, he is good on paper.

And you feel absolutely nothing for him. You try to convince yourself that you like him because you are attracted to the things which are tied to him, but you just _can't_. And you think, this is a waste, why did feelings on me have to go into this guy and not an actual guy that I like? And you are disgusted by the idea of trying to fake actual emotions for him just to not feel so alone. And the moment when things turn to awkward and you're trying to avoid him at all costs by confining yourself to your space, but you inevitably have to see him. And you just fall into a greater depression for being liked by someone and not being able to reciprocate.

And I also hate when I haven't had genuine feelings of attraction for a man in a year plus. And it makes me think either 1) I'm turning lesbian 2) I'm depressed and my libido is down 3) I'm not socializing enough with the right people.

Mr Right is nowhere to be found. Either that or he's on vacation.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I hate when somebody good on paper is totally infatuated with you. He is good looking, he has a great job, he is completely into you, he is good on paper.
> 
> And you feel absolutely nothing for him. You try to convince yourself that you like him because you are attracted to the things which are tied to him, but you just _can't_. And you think, this is a waste, why did feelings on me have to go into this guy and not an actual guy that I like? And you are disgusted by the idea of trying to fake actual emotions for him just to not feel so alone. And the moment when things turn to awkward and you're trying to avoid him at all costs by confining yourself to your space, but you inevitably have to see him. And you just fall into a greater depression for being liked by someone and not being able to reciprocate.
> 
> ...


Never mind chicky babe, there is always tomorrow. :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That is one sexy looking inlet manifold and runners if I do say so myself.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Never mind chicky babe, there is always tomorrow. :yes


tomorrow is like today and today is like yesterday and yesterday is like the day before and everything is the same in my life and everything is boring and everyone is boring me. :blank

Something goes downhill after 20. And when you don't find your calling, and you have a million paths in front of you to choose from and if you take the wrong step you're falling off a cliff and if you don't take any steps you're right where you were in complete and utter boredom.

and hey did you just call me chicky babe? :teeth


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

catcharay said:


> Okay back on track this week.
> I'm not sick anymore, my car is working, up early for morning class, mentally well-prepared, got some homework done, feel not as ugly, eating quite nutritionally by my standards
> It's such a contrast from last week. Hope it stays this way.


This is certainly good news.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> This is certainly good news.


Yes! I'm glad today is over as well :clapHope you had a good Monday too


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

We've lived in this building for 4 years. Our apartment buzzer has never worked. We've told the landlord countless times. Gave up on it after the last time they came to do repairs last spring/summer. Got a notice last night saying they are coming Tuesday to fix it. Go figure


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't know why people crave attention.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ShadyGFX said:


> I don't know why people crave attention.


excessive need for validation, appraisal, sympathy or the demands of their ego.

there's probably other reasons too.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

10th year anniversary of the war in iraq, it doesn't seem like it was that long ago. I remember seeing it all unfold on the news, how time flies.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Spring today, winter tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

AussiePea said:


> That is one sexy looking inlet manifold and runners if I do say so myself.


You need to find a girl, mate!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

This puppy I'm watching is having the time of his life chasing his tail. I wish I could be entertained that easily. I could waste hours trying to outrun my shadow.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw Jeremy Hotz on Saturday (alone) :teeth He's even funnier in person.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

EVERYONE DROP EVERYTHING

White chocolate m&ms you guys. This is serious.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Three more weeks and counting. :time


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

probably offline said:


>


Still seems like bliss to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

au Lait said:


> EVERYONE DROP EVERYTHING
> 
> White chocolate m&ms you guys. This is serious.


Holy **** knuckles. MUST FIND!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Triple post.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Still seems like bliss to me.


yea I think so too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

galaxy1 said:


> 10th year anniversary of the war in iraq, it doesn't seem like it was that long ago. I remember seeing it all unfold on the news, how time flies.


 Huh?

January 16, 2011 was the 20th anniversary. The 2003 one was a reinforcement.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> The 2003 one was a reinforcement.


that was the one I meant.



> I'm back in Iraq for the first time in almost nine years. Inevitably, I'm here because of the 10th anniversary of the war, which began with the first US air strikes on March 19, 2003.


http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/d...ears-later-stability-is-still-a-long-way-off/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, stability is still a long way off.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yep :/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn... I love onion rings.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've not eaten a proper meal in days, I gotta change that


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This is the only thread I can post in nowadays.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Got a text saying "Just got out of jail" yea? **** wanna do something in a week that's gonna get your *** put back in there? 

I'm on a mission.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Around and around and around and around we go.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Around and around and around and around we go.


NO, IT'S IN MY HEAD NOW!! (i do like this song)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> NO, IT'S IN MY HEAD NOW!! (i do like this song)


GOOD BECAUSE IT'S BEEN IN MINE ALL DAY. TAG YOU'RE IT! :clap

(I like it too.)


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Could've sworn I saw my sister walking to the computer in my peripheral vision. Look up a second later and there's no one. 2 spooky. Run back to my bedroom for safe late night internet.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It is supposed to mean it is like the moon.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I sleep more than my cat.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

[spoiler=If the director for these music videos made a movie, that would be amazing]








[/spoiler]


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> [spoiler=Best creative music videos.. EVER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just watching those, so good.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Was just watching those, so good.


Crap, look at what I wrote for the spoiler. "Best creative":lol You were too quick on the quote and I didn't have enough time to edit xD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm surprised the Guys vs. Gals thread hasn't started any gender wars.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Benefit #2 of working in a school: Snow days. :boogie


----------



## Phoenix547 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sand is overrated.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think I could be any more unsure of myself than I am on a daily basis


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Everything was there before you and everything will still be there when you are gone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Phoenix547 said:


> Sand is overrated.


Floors are overrated, windows are overrated, cake is overrated, counting is overrated, talking is overrated, belts are overrated, getting emotional is overrated, blinking is overrated, cats are overrated, girls are overrated, noodles are overrated, lead is overrated. Okay, I'll stop. :blank

What a strange morning I had. I went to bed at like 1:10 a.m. and fell asleep but woke up because my fan quit working and I almost pitched a hissy fit. I go insane without noise in my room. My mom was at work, so I called her and told her that my fan wasn't working and she just said to use hers. I could never get back to sleep. lol And I was really thirsty and just drank lemonade for breakfast. :um


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Last night was a wonderful night. I witnessed the birth of my kids and I cried tears of joy. Well... it was more of a dream, but I still saw the birth of my kids. Even if the "birth" of my "kids" was embryos being extracted from eggs. And those eggs weren't eggs like ovaries but rather, actual, hard-boiled chicken eggs. And those eggs were in a bowl of rice. Red rice. Like the type my mom makes. There were no tortillas though. Not that that's important. That's just how I eat my rice and eggs.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Foot of snow to kick of spring...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Dripping noises inside my wall. Hmm.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

It should not bother me, but it does, what do I do if it continues bothering me? I don't want to loose another friend


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just remembered that my Anatomy/Physiology instructor that's half Greek and half Egyptian said her daughter's birthday was yesterday and she also turned 20. We have the same birthdays. :shock


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been craving icy water lately. I'm drinking some right now. Oh my gosh, it's so refreshing. :b


My mom just got me a new fan. She didn't mean to get a purple one. Funny because purple is my favorite color and it gets up like 10x higher than my other fan, so that's definitely a plus. I say that's really good for $20.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Last night was a wonderful night. I witnessed the birth of my kids and I cried tears of joy. Well... it was more of a dream, but I still saw the birth of my kids. Even if the "birth" of my "kids" was embryos being extracted from eggs. And those eggs weren't eggs like ovaries but rather, actual, hard-boiled chicken eggs. And those eggs were in a bowl of rice. Red rice. Like the type my mom makes. There were no tortillas though. Not that that's important. That's just how I eat my rice and eggs.


lol I read the first part of your post and was about to congratulate you. interesting dream.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Great now I can't be straight with people without them trying to run away, I hate that stuff they always try to make me the villian, always.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I NEED TO KILL 12 SECONDS BEFORE I CAN CLICK THE NEW POSTS BUTTON AGAIN never mind I'm good.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Walgreens is Sneerglaw backwards. It sounds like a Scottish country. Or some country in Russia. Land of Sneerglaw.

And awesome backwards is emosewa. Emo sewa....emo sewer?  I'm an emo sewer.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I never noticed before that there are thousands of people viewing this forum


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Sh*s have a natural way of not working out.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sometimes I just feel like screaming randomly in crowds.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm loving this sleep cycle change, mornings are pretty sweet.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Go the **** to sleep.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want this swelling to go away. I look horrible.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I want this swelling to go away. I look horrible.


You'll be fine. Just give it some time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> You'll be fine. Just give it some time.


Thanks. I know it's only been the second day. My right cheek is more puffier then my left one. It's so weird looking.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Why am I friends with her if she makes me feel like **** 90% of the time


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks like I'll have to buy that another time


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

¿ɥnɥ pɹǝıʍ˙˙˙˙˙uʍop ǝpısdn ʎןʇǝɹɔǝs ןןɐ ǝɹɐ ǝʍ ɟı ɹǝpuoʍ ı 'sǝɯıʇǝɯos


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well... that was bad. At least now I know a few things, that I wasn't completely sure about before.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Limmy said:


> ¿ɥnɥ pɹǝıʍ˙˙˙˙˙uʍop ǝpısdn ʎןʇǝɹɔǝs ןןɐ ǝɹɐ ǝʍ ɟı ɹǝpuoʍ ı 'sǝɯıʇǝɯos


in a weird way we sort of are
http://www.omg-facts.com/Science/The-Human-Eye-Actually-Sees-Everything-U/28598


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

galaxy1 said:


> in a weird way we sort of are
> http://www.omg-facts.com/Science/The-Human-Eye-Actually-Sees-Everything-U/28598


¡¡¡¡ǝsןǝ 1ʎɹǝʌǝ ʇsnظ sʇı 'ʎzɐɹɔ ʇou ɯı os


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yep


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> Why am I friends with her if she makes me feel like **** 90% of the time


Gotta do some weeding


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like a therapist....

....But then my "patients" all come back to me more unsure and broken than before. @[email protected] I should have warned them I didn't have my degree yet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I just had a dream in which I was like Bourne, in the Bourne Identity.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I think this is the first random thought I have ever posted in here

But I was thinking about this fear. *Cacophobia*. Fear of all things ugly. Including people, but not limited to.

And realized that sometimes ugly people have this fear. And how there must be this disconnect in the person's mind in order to have this fear and also exist. But also prehistoric men rarely looked at their reflection. So in essence, identity was based on people around him. Leads me to think, our identity these days are not truly who we are, but what impressions our minds form and collect from other people.

And that our conclusions, our fears, our beliefs, our misbeliefs are misinformed as most of the time we are not looking within, but looking _outwards_.

How can we strive to be individuals when we are continually looking at others?

Important questions..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bananas are pretty boring to eat on the rocks, but I can't help but eat them because they are so cute. Just look at the design of a banana. It's so practical. It's like evolution became conscious for a sec and made the perfect fruit for monkeys.

/I just woke up in the middle of the night and got up to eat a banana


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Before I die at sea, because that's how I'll die, I want to find myself in the middle of what could have been an easily avoided argument, and out of pure impulse throw a glass of champagne at someone's face, maybe even miss them slightly and get someone else, and not just the contents but the entire glass.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can PM myself :?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I can PM myself :?


And I can quote myself?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can also report myself lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

FoundAndLost said:


> And I can quote myself?


But you can't kiss yourself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I can PM myself :?





FoundAndLost said:


> And I can quote myself?





FoundAndLost said:


> I can also report myself lol.


Duh, dumbass. You didn't know that?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Duh, dumbass. You didn't know that?


Reported for calling me a dumbass. Enjoy your ban.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Reported for calling me a dumbass. Enjoy your ban.


I was just joking, don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I was just joking, don't get your panties in a bunch.


Now your suggesting that I wear panties?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Now your suggesting that I wear panties?


You strike me as more of a thong person.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> You strike me as more of a thong person.


More like kinky lace.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> More like kinky lace.


I know, I've seen you.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I know, I've seen you.


You creep!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> You creep!


Oh, honey. Don't pretend your not flattered.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Oh, honey. Don't pretend your not flattered.


Oh, please. Like I need your approval. Don't get butt hurt because you can never be with me :roll I do have a reputation for being a little heart breaker


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Super conscious, where are you :S:sus


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Feeling sappy.










^ My face rn.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

James Herbert has died


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to think of something more thoughtful than "sorry for your loss" to say to his parents.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This may be the best Ginger Ale I have ever had.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:hah a

SC2 4vs4 30 seconds in I just go All: Touch my scrotum plox.

Entire enemy team leaves immediately :lol 

Free win :teeth


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What happens if you don't turn off all electronics on a plane during takeoff?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> What happens if you don't turn off all electronics on a plane during takeoff?


TSA molests you upon landing.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

don't you just hate it when you write something in a forum then decide to delete it.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

And I guess this is how it seems to usually go. Being quiet and shy, typically people do not like me initially. As time goes on, they start to see that in fact, I'm really friendly and sometimes even funny, and they start to like me. But I guess there's something about me, that just isn't right or somehow not good enough. Perhaps I just bore them to death. And that hurts, because it feels that most people leave the moment I get comfortable with them and I'm left wondering what I did wrong or what's wrong with me? I care for my friends, and I'm there for my friends. I feel that perhaps the problem is because I'm blunt. If I see a friend struggling, I feel that it's necessary to give 'tough love' sometimes because enabling them is not being a friend at all. Despite my attempts to be more tactful, my words still seem to sting. I suppose because the truth hurts, especially when people are used to being coddled. And if I filter the message even more, the truth will be lost. So now I feel I'm at a crossroads. I feel to hold my tongue, for the sake of maintaining friendships, would be equivalent to selling my soul because I am no longer being authentic, able to express freely my genuine concerns. To me, a true friend would be honest with you. So do I become superficial, at the cost of my happiness? Or do I just keep being true to myself and just find people who see my honesty as my way of showing I care. It's unfortunate to me because we live in a world where people hate being lied to, yet they seem to hate being told the truth even more. But maybe, it's something else about me that just rubs people the wrong way.

Moments like these, I cannot help but feel rejected and filled with self-loathing that it's hard to conceive the notion that anyone could like me for me. Perhaps I am ugly both on the inside and outside.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

And on a completely unrelated note...
I kinda want to try zorbing one day, in the water perhaps. I think it'd be pretty awesome, being in a giant human-sized hamster ball, just saying.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

"I'll be your clown..." what a song. But still better than one called "***** of heaven", bahah.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I could make an honest attempt to return the $60 I found in our apartment hallway as I was leaving for work last night or I could use it to by a couple bottles of whiskey for the weekend. 

A good deed in the karma jar or a drunk on a strangers misfortune? 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rgh baseball. Why do you always have to preempt my stories? Why don't you preempt the news or something else that isn't important?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dinosaurs got bitten by big *** fleas with beaks the size of a syringe. That's cray cray. :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Dinosaurs got bitten by big *** fleas with beaks the size of a syringe. That's cray cray. :afr


ZERG!!!!!??? Well where royal ****ed then.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The lower man blame others because he doesn't see what he does wrong while the integrated man is aware of his rights and wrongs and understands his failures. Yet the average man doesn't even recognize the problem as a problem at all simply because it doesn't affects him.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The park has sent me three reminders to re-register this year to work. I'm getting anxiety.. I really, _really _should, but don't know if I can. (Oh god I'm such an ungrateful sht... This shouldn't even be an option and I'm making it one for myself).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cam1 said:


> What happens if you don't turn off all electronics on a plane during takeoff?


Nothing, there is zero danger with the use of them and I dare say once upon a time in the 1970's someone did testing and found there was a .01% chance that something could go wrong, so they introduced the rule to play it safe. If there was any real risk involved they would confiscate everyones electrical devices before they got on the plane.



> And on a completely unrelated note...
> I kinda want to try zorbing one day, in the water perhaps. I think it'd be pretty awesome, being in a giant human-sized hamster ball, just saying.


Just don't do it in Russia, they end up rolling off the side of a mountain.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What is it about burning popcorn that makes me feel like a failure? There are a lot of other things in my life that can make me feel like a failure, but no. It's burning popcorn that hits me where it hurts.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> And I guess this is how it seems to usually go. Being quiet and shy, typically people do not like me initially. As time goes on, they start to see that in fact, I'm really friendly and sometimes even funny, and they start to like me. But I guess there's something about me, that just isn't right or somehow not good enough. Perhaps I just bore them to death. And that hurts, because it feels that most people leave the moment I get comfortable with them and I'm left wondering what I did wrong or what's wrong with me? I care for my friends, and I'm there for my friends. I feel that perhaps the problem is because I'm blunt. If I see a friend struggling, I feel that it's necessary to give 'tough love' sometimes because enabling them is not being a friend at all. Despite my attempts to be more tactful, my words still seem to sting. I suppose because the truth hurts, especially when people are used to being coddled. And if I filter the message even more, the truth will be lost. So now I feel I'm at a crossroads. I feel to hold my tongue, for the sake of maintaining friendships, would be equivalent to selling my soul because I am no longer being authentic, able to express freely my genuine concerns. To me, a true friend would be honest with you. So do I become superficial, at the cost of my happiness? Or do I just keep being true to myself and just find people who see my honesty as my way of showing I care. It's unfortunate to me because we live in a world where people hate being lied to, yet they seem to hate being told the truth even more. But maybe, it's something else about me that just rubs people the wrong way.
> 
> Moments like these, I cannot help but feel rejected and filled with self-loathing that it's hard to conceive the notion that anyone could like me for me. Perhaps I am ugly both on the inside and outside.


My closest friend acts similarly to you, then. From the perspective of someone on the receiving end of tough love and blunt honesty, I must say that it stings. It's important to interpret your friends' moods carefully and act tactfully. Sometimes, tough love will only be received with dejection, pain, defeat, or anger. Sometimes, when you're struggling, ready to surrender, and at your wit's end, you want someone to tell you that things will be okay, and offer empty but soothing, warm platitudes. After being supportive and gentle, like a soft, safety cushion, feel free to offer some solid, useful advice. Oh, that's another thing: I'm not sure if you do this, but my friend tends to burn down my possible solutions to concerns without offering replacements. When you say "tough love", I hope you don't just tell them to "get over it" because that's useless and frustrating to hear. My friend has many other redeeming characteristics, so I readily accept this "flaw" as part of the human condition. I don't look for perfection in friends (or anyone, really), so I don't condemn her for it, nor would I walk away because of it. Disclaimer: I may be totally off the mark with this because I have like, no examples of those tough love situations, and these are my personal experiences, but I felt like it was important, anyway.

Oh, and as for not being authentic, I don't really know what to say. Sparing their feelings occasionally is worth that because you care about them? I think the "self" is fluid and contradictory, anyway.

Also, I think you offer excellent advice on here. That couldn't possibly come from someone ugly on the inside. As for outer beauty, thankfully, that is somewhat subjective. =)


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm stuffed.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my. Dem eyes. *_*


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So now Korea is probably going to blow our west coast butts out of the air....I wish people weren't this stupid.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I could have been an 80's kid.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Well that ends it. My roommate officially knows i'm leaving, and after this coming Monday, I can just put this whole experience behind me. I learned a good lesson from all this. I don't have the social skills for living in a house full of 5 random people and will never do it again. On to a cheaper area to go find a spot by myself.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Second day of spring, and already sneezing all over the place. Thank you, Mother Nature.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> So now Korea is probably going to blow our west coast butts out of the air....I wish people weren't this stupid.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This tiny spider has been in my shower stall for three days now. I don't know what to do with it but it won't leave. If I pick it up, I'll probably kill it because it's so tiny. :[ I think it's stuck.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

FoundAndLost said:


> Looking forward to it.


??????????????????


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Not being able to trust anyone is the worst feeling ever.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> This tiny spider has been in my shower stall for three days now. I don't know what to do with it but it won't leave. If I pick it up, I'll probably kill it because it's so tiny. :[ I think it's stuck.


Probably drowned.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It was 60 degrees yesterday and sunny. Today was 34 degrees and it's about to snow. WTF WEATHER? make up your mind!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Probably drowned.


Noooo!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Uh oh, sore throat. UH OH!


----------



## qutycute (Oct 25, 2012)

hey, any1 in here wanna chat


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

that feel when friday night and posting in the random thought of the day thread with a cup of coffee and american idol in the background, that all too familiar feel.

kind of don't care anymore though.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

It was in the 60s a like a week ago, and now it is snowing:boogie


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

My random thought of the day is:
Why did whoever make crisp packets to be so incredibly irritatingly noisy?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i don't care about capital letters.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm first back :|


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like the site was offline for 2 hours and 40 minutes.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

^ you were as bored as me then lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

mark101 said:


> ^ you were as bored as me then lol


I couldn't sleep very well last night, so I got out of bed (for a sec to turn on the heat) 45 minutes earlier than usual. And saw that it was offline. You can see what time it went offline by looking at "New Posts."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For the third day in a row, I wake up to the radio playing a dumb version of that limbo song in the background of an advertisement for a grocery store chain who has lowered their prices. I am having panic attacks fearing I will have the song in my head all day.

Can you lower them an hour later after I have shut you off?!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Whoever posted that close up pic of a spider has added to my many emotional scars

~ Goodbye 2-Week Beard, Hello L-Chops & Handlebar Stache


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Holy ****. The amount of user on has plummeted. What's going out there in the world?

Also, **** these construction workers who close the sidewalks for three weeks before finally tearing it up early in the morning on a Friday even though they don't work on weekends. There better ****ing be something actually wrong with the sidewalk instead of pulling that Falling Down crap because I don't have a rocket launcher.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

for the past little while ive been trying to determine whether people i see in public are jewish just by their facial features. i don't think there's anything anti-semitic about it its just for fun i guess ..


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

The bratty side of me wants to make my aunts life a living hell just so she'll stop living in our living room muahahah. I want her out of this house, we have spent so much money on her, my mom even used my college money just to save her ***, she has been living rent free & asking my mom for money. I'm an only child & I don't like sharing my money, my living space & most of all MY FOOD. 

The selfish part of me just wanted to rant. I wish we could deport her *** back  Too late now...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, I finally took my signature off because SAS is acting crazy and keeps changing it.>:[


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Amanda Bynes is my new favorite person.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't know if i'm sick or if I simply overheated while sleeping in a hoodie and covered in a thick blanket on a warm day.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

you can put videos in sigs on here? I thought we are only allowed text? I didn't even think we could put pics in there, I tried and it didn't work.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't turn a ho into a housewife.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sometimes my knee squeaks when I walk. Am I getting old? :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lmao


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ "this happened last time" lolol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I need, at some point in my life, to call someone an "incest face" or describe them having said "incest face". 

That said, Amanda Bynes is now my new favorite person and I love her tweets. Examples:

"I want @tomarnold to rain nuclear fire on my *******"
"I want @JudgeJudy to pee all over me and tell me that it's raining"
"I want Usher and Colin Farrell to have a "swordfight" in my left nostril"

She's making me want to get a Twitter, just so I can follow her amazing unravel.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I HATE THAT MY LAPTOP HAS TO UPDATE EVERY DAY! Ahg!

Also.. Im going to school with an MTV reality star. How freakin weird. I need to watch the episodes of the challenge she was on.. even though MTV just makes me puke now days.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

the thought you have much to catch up on the comp and you don't know just what that all is


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

huh said:


> Sometimes my knee squeaks when I walk. Am I getting old? :blank


The time to get worried is when it starts talking to you.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Seems I can hold my own in these social situations; just barely it feels like.

And yet I feel so ransacked at the outset. Why is it so hard to maintain some level of sang-froid? Just staying relaxed and going with the flow of the situation takes half your energy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Post number....

*88888*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I HATE THAT MY LAPTOP HAS TO UPDATE EVERY DAY! Ahg!
> 
> Also.. Im going to school with an MTV reality star. How freakin weird. I need to watch the episodes of the challenge she was on.. even though MTV just makes me puke now days.


What show?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Post number....
> 
> *88888*


That's gr8!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Of course there would be a goal the second I close the stream.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder if theres left over pizza.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

meganmila said:


> What show?


She was on the real world chicago in 2002.. and has been on several of the challenge episodes. Her name is Tonya Cooley, she's from our town. I haven't seen any of her shows.. but she looks nothing like she does in google images lol. She has the same face but she's gained a lot of weight and is a lot older.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> She was on the real world chicago in 2002.. and has been on several of the challenge episodes. Her name is Tonya Cooley, she's from our town. I haven't seen any of her shows.. but she looks nothing like she does in google images lol. She has the same face but she's gained a lot of weight and is a lot older.


I've heard of her. Never seen her season tho or her on the challenge.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I got one exercise finished for the Renal System and one more to go. It took me a whole hour just to do that one exercise. It's like a lab simulation thingy, so it automatically graded it for me. I made a 100 on the pre-quiz and the post-quiz. :yay


I hope I did good on my last Physics test. I don't understand why my instructor only gave us three questions and a bonus instead of four questions and a bonus because we can't get points on the bonus unless we get all the others right. One of the word problems over phase transitions was kind of hard. So, that means I'd make like a 66 just for missing one out of three. :blank The bonus was easy, too. I did it just in case I get all of the others right. That man doesn't know how to make a test. I don't think that's fair. :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> The time to get worried is when it starts talking to you.


Or maybe he just needs to put some oil in his knees. xD

I keep forgetting that the smilies don't work, so I'm just going to use the ones like these. :>


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> Or maybe he just needs to put some oil in his knees. xD
> 
> I keep forgetting that the smilies don't work, so I'm just going to use the ones like these. :>


*attempts to put some oil in my knee* Umm...I think that made things worse D::um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> *attempts to put some oil in my knee* Umm...I think that made things worse D::um


Oopsies. :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nothing like being completely silent and able to surprise people except when my knees decide to crack like gunfire if I go to crouch.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Nothing like being completely silent and able to surprise people except when my knees decide to crack like gunfire if I go to crouch.


Sounds like you need some oil for your knees, too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> That's gr8!


imit8d, never duplic8d LOL.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm gonna go run out into traffic naked tonight. What better way to make some new friends, amirite?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmmm, interesting. A species of octupus loses its penis during sex and the detached penis goes to the female. The penis slowly grows back, though. xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hmmm, interesting. A species of octupus loses its penis during sex and the detached penis goes to the female. The penis slowly grows back, though. xD


Detachable penis, Inefficient, easily misplaced, unsuitable adaptation.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Detachable penis, Inefficient, easily misplaced, unsuitable adaptation.












The overly attached girlfriend approves.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to go outside again. 48F. Hard to believe that I am about to get more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The exclamation mark is overrated. Everyone using an exclamation mark should ask him- / herself the following questions.
1. Would the reader still understand me without an exclamation mark?
2. Have I used an exclamation mark before in the same paragraph?
3. Are my motives for putting an exclamation mark mainly reducable to a chronic deficit in attention?
If the answer to any of these questions is 'yes', you should not use an exclamation mark. If the answers to all questions is 'no', there might still be good reasons not to use an exclamation marks, but I can't currently think of them.
I have spoken!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** you, you exclamation mark hating bigot!!!!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I really should be doing my homework. This literature isn't going to analyze itself but it's just so much funner making GIFs.








I should learn how to use photoshop because then it would be easier to make GIFs but


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmm....


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Calichick is a lot smarter and more perceptive than people here give her credit for. I'd say she probably has more intellect and things of intellectual value to say than 95% of the girls posting here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

trisquel said:


> Calichick is a lot smarter and more perceptive than people here give her credit for. I'd say she probably has more intellect and things of intellectual value to say than 95% of the girls posting here.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/unpopular-opinions-thread-189482/


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/unpopular-opinions-thread-189482/


Ops haha, wrong thread


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

(⊙.⊙(☉_☉)⊙.⊙)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

"**** this friendship ****, it isn't gonna work" yea...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I keep thinking that it is Sunday today....

I just really want to watch the next walking dead episode I guess.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just ordered the Walking Dead Survival game and the new Tomb Raider. Excited but also about £60 worse off. >.<


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gonna make Amanda Bynes my new fashion/mental breakdown icon.

Guys, THIS IS AMANDA BYNES NOW










I think it's just blowing my mind because I grew up on the Amanda Show and All That and What I Like About You and loved her as a kid/tween. Now she's all cray cray calling people incest face and taking her shirt off in public places and asking Drake to blast her vagina. But then again, that also makes me like her more.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Barette said:


> I'm gonna make Amanda Bynes my new fashion/mental breakdown icon.
> 
> Guys, THIS IS AMANDA BYNES NOW
> 
> ...


Too much Moody's point. It finally took its toll.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Just ordered the Walking Dead Survival game and the new Tomb Raider. Excited but also about £60 worse off. >.<


I haven't played the new tomb raider, but I like the Walking Dead survival game where you play as Daryl. I've only played it for an hour though because I have alot of homework from my college class. It's pretty fun.

Also, if you haven't played it yet, the Walking Dead Telltale game from last year is pretty good too. It's like $25 and it has a super good story.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_(2012_video_game)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I haven't played the new tomb raider, but I like the Walking Dead survival game where you play as Daryl. I've only played it for an hour though because I have alot of homework from my college class. It's pretty fun.
> 
> Also, if you haven't played it yet, the Walking Dead Telltale game from last year is pretty good too. It's like $25 and it has a super good story.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_(2012_video_game)


I played that through twice because I made a few bad decisions the first time (Like letting Ben fall even though it turned out to be pointless anyway)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This makes me feel like reinstalling BF 3 so I can just go stand right out in the open and just start head shotting all the ****tards that cant adjust for bullet drop. 5km away on the other side of the map where all they have to aim at is a pixel and watch them run around like headless chickens.



















Enemy team members I'm dealing with










Every single son of a ***** that is somehow placed on my team










God ****ing damn it krillin you had one job, one job.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Aww, here you are, I Just hope you don't go run around again.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

AussiePea said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/unpopular-opinions-thread-189482/


Actually this thread seems more appropriate - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/crazy-talk-202202/


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The good thing about being a "depressed creative type" for so long is that my wardrobe is appropriately stocked and ready in case of funerals.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

One of the neighbor kids told my little sister this: "Your brother is scary".


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if people think I'm mentally challenged, and are only nice to me (or handle me with kid gloves) because of that. It would also explain the disdain. Maybe this is why my friends are my friends too? Can't exclude the weird freak... That would be mean. Do a good deed and befriend her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wish I could turn hunger off by thinking


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> Sometimes I wonder if people think I'm mentally challenged, and are only nice to me (or handle me with kid gloves) because of that. It would also explain the disdain. Maybe this is why my friends are my friends too? Can't exclude the weird freak... That would be mean. Do a good deed and befriend her.


I don't think you're mentally challenged, not in the way you mean, at least...despite a certain hockey team allegiance. :duck

I'm your friend because you're really kind, you're Canadian and you like hockey as much as I do. :yes


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Barette said:


> I'm gonna make Amanda Bynes my new fashion/mental breakdown icon.
> 
> Guys, THIS IS AMANDA BYNES NOW
> 
> ...


Omg! She looks so different.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Pasta roni and creamed spinach go good together.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I don't think you're mentally challenged, not in the way you mean, at least...despite a certain hockey team allegiance. :duck
> 
> I'm your friend because you're really kind, you're Canadian and you like hockey as much as I do. :yes


...How do I know you're not just being nice? :um :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

How is it that dogs are 'man's best friend' yet one strong insult(at least in English) is to call someone a dog? Or, if someone has a harsh/lonely death it is referred to as 'dying like a dog'?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"Fellas, I feel this may be my lucky day. March 23rd."
"Oh no, your lucky day is the 24th."
"What do you mean the 24th?"
"It's 1:30 already. It's morning!"
"Yes, and what a lovely morning.
~Goood morning~"


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think it's time to reinvent my personality again. I'm gonna change my style as well, slowly but surely (that part's harder seeing as how I'm broke). Can't wait for the style part, I'm sick of how I dress. I tried seeming peppy and upbeat and open for a while, but I don't like it anymore so it's time to change it up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Palm Sunday!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

strange things a gwaan on sas. first the smileys ,now my signature is reverting back to a previous one.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

trisquel said:


> Calichick is a lot smarter and more perceptive than people here give her credit for. I'd say she probably has more intellect and things of intellectual value to say than 95% of the girls posting here.


And 99% of the guys :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> The good thing about being a "depressed creative type" for so long is that my wardrobe is appropriately stocked and ready in case of funerals.


You're my type of guy.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

trisquel said:


> Calichick is a lot smarter and more perceptive than people here give her credit for. I'd say she probably has more intellect and things of intellectual value to say than 95% of the girls posting here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Calichick is a lot smarter and more perceptive than people here give her credit for. I'd say she probably has more intellect and things of intellectual value to say than 95% of the girls posting here.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh...whiskey in the morning, whiskey in the evening, whiskey at night, it's a pirates delight...la, la, la...la, la


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I keep thinking that it is Sunday today....
> 
> I just really want to watch the next walking dead episode I guess.


Wow, funny you say this...

I got home at 9:30 last night and was like oh ****, I missed TWD. Then realized it was Saturday.

It was disappointing, but The 40 Year Old Virgin was on do all was good.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I really ought to do something even minutely productive but it feels like. So. Much. Effort. Even reading sounds like a chore. Ho hum.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I spend a lot of time looking at pictures of birth defects.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My snowstorm just started and I have already seen two cars come to a complete stop in an intersection. Can you apply the brakes a little earlier?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> My snowstorm just started and I have already seen two cars come to a complete stop in an intersection. Can you apply the brakes a little earlier?


Most People aren't bright enough to realize that the moisture from snow and rain reduces frictions making it take longer for you to stop the ****ing vechicle.

I see it all the time within 5 minutes of it starting to snow or rain you have idiots swerving and sliding all over the place.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The people at Microsoft must've been on an acid trip when they came up with Windows 8. They should've just turned on some music and enjoyed it instead of trying to create stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monotony said:


> Most People aren't bright enough to realize that the moisture from snow and rain reduces frictions making it take longer for you to stop the ****ing vechicle.
> 
> I see it all the time within 5 minutes of it starting to snow or rain you have idiots swerving and sliding all over the place.


I am off the roads, so they can't hit me lol.



cmed said:


> The people at Microsoft must've been on an acid trip when they came up with Windows 8. They should've just turned on some music and enjoyed it instead of trying to create stuff.


That's what I said.
The OS is made to be treated like a giant iPhone. I HATE IT! I have to test my programs against it all the time. Vista ("Windows Six") was bad, Seven was worse, Eight is a pain in the hind end.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


lol :>

Vagina plus penis equals venis. Venis equals Venus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took two one hour naps.
I wake up and some of the snow has melted, but there is more to come.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

thewall said:


> I spend a lot of time looking at pictures of birth defects.


I like looking at pictures of birth defects too. It's fascinating.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"49% of people with mental illness have no close relationships, while 13% have not been touched in at least a year."

I had to pause a moment to remember the last time another human willingly touched me :um


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I ate 4 slices of raisin toast this morning; just couldn't help myself. I'll never tire of eating raisin toast each morning


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm tired at 10p.m.....I must be getting old lol 
**** it, I'm gonna eat a hard candy and go to bed xD


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I'mma purchase a batman costume for my dog this Halloween.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

omgomgomg...this chocolate almond milk is even better than I thought it would be.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy mess. My dad said the house almost flooded really early in the morning because the ice maker was leaking. D: I would have been gone. It's a damn good thing my parents weren't working last night. Especially, since I was asleep.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't wait for Tuesday... weed, alcohol, pills and *****es. The **** am I doing with my life.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Not sure whether to buy this 2d bag or not.







http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-new-2D-GISMO-cartoon-bag-Canvas-PU-/370783226225?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5654670971


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Charmander said:


> Not sure whether to buy this 2d bag or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Charmander said:
> 
> 
> > ---
> ...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just give me a reason, just a little bit's enough...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

someone hoarded my old tumblr url. i wonder who it is. who was watching me and decided to snatch it. who is it. paranoid.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Holy mess. My dad said the house almost flooded really early in the morning because the ice maker was leaking. D: I would have been gone. It's a damn good thing my parents weren't working last night. Especially, since I was asleep.


Is the moral of the story not to leave the ice-maker on overnight?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I just enteretained myself for the past two hours by simultaneously posting on SAS whilst enthusiastically lypsinging in my desk mirror to Los Campesinos.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

My dog acts more like a cat, and my cat acts more like a dog.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

not sure if being eye ****ed or eye i-think-you're-gross'd.

guess theres only one way to find out.

I will stare ambiguously back at you, your move. come at me sis. (not literal sister)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That shot of Crixus having his head chopped off reflected in the eye of his lover was amazing



shelbster18 said:


> Vagina plus penis equals venis. Venis equals Venus.


What a splendid way to write the equation of sex



CoastalSprite said:


> "49% of people with mental illness have no close relationships, while 13% have not been touched in at least a year."
> 
> I had to pause a moment to remember the last time another human willingly touched me :um


That is an unsettling stat. Mostly because of it's truth in relation to myself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hoddesdon said:


> Is the moral of the story not to leave the ice-maker on overnight?


The hose connection is usually tight. It's happened to me but on a smaller scale. My basement would have occasional dripping until we figured out what happened. After that, the bar would snap back in to the enable position and it would eventually drip again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charmander said:


> Not sure whether to buy this 2d bag or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bag reminds me of.......BLUE'S CLUES.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On a different note.

***************
**Post #89,000! **
***************


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

(>^_^)> <(^_^<)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to totally do this if I win the lottery.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

the guy sitting next to me in the library smells like fresh, clean laundry.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The "meet & greet" at my new family doctor was just a medical history. He could have just said that when I was there the first time & we could have done it then, I didn't need to return a week later. I also would have been spared a week of anticipation anxiety not knowing what I was returning for


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Dark blue looks good on me I should of bought another 20 of the exact same shirt instead of a red, green and black one.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

cherry tomatoes in microwave meals are like little innocuous bombs of lava. in the words of alan partridge, "its hotter than the sun!"


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

This outlet charges my phone fast as ****.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Canadian Brotha said:


> The "meet & greet" at my new family doctor was just a medical history. He could have just said that when I was there the first time & we could have done it then, I didn't need to return a week later. I also would have been spared a week of anticipation anxiety not knowing what I was returning for


 You could have probably done without the charge for the office visit too! I think I would be finding a new doctor if this one has to make excuses to get you to come in.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow that was rough. I saw some guy get his Black Card revoked today in class because he expressed his feelings about watermelon (it was, and I quote, "nasty"). It was like the most super intense thing I have ever seen. I mean to lose your Black Card is like... to lose a kidney, man. I mean sure you can live without it, but why would you?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

If I could have one person in real life give me a compliment, whether it's a guy or a girl, I'd be happy. I can't please anyone. .___.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

If everyone's brain floods with DMT when they die, how can you tell if they died of a DMT overdose?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Is the moral of the story not to leave the ice-maker on overnight?


I guess so. :3 Reminds me of that episode of Family Guy when their house flooded. xD


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

<- Beast mode








<- Feast mode








<- Least mode








<- Deceased mode


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Some people on here are just unbelievable.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been craving just sweet things lately, no dinner, no lunch. just sweet, sweet candy.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I think I might go out for a beer and see where my day takes me...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I am the greatest person on Earth and I deserve everything in life. TIME TO MAKE **** HAPPEN.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

In the words of Ice cube: Today was a good day.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barette said:


> I am the greatest person on Earth and I deserve everything in life. TIME TO MAKE **** HAPPEN.


I've been having this attitude lately. I love the new me. =D Well, not the "I am the greatest person" part but the "I deserve everything" part.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't deserve everything. I don't derserve feeling cold. I deserve warmth! Like I'm covered by a blanket made of multiple maine *****. They're still alive and trained to fetch me food and liquids. One has the voice of a young Julie London to lull me to sleep. Yes. I deserve that. Make it happen, universe.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

One more day until the new Sevendust album! Yeeeeeaaaahhhhh


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Is a SSD really worth the money?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I need to buy an eye brightening cream. I almost look like I was punched in both eyes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Quite chuffed with my cooking skills today if I do say so myself.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

*"Man is by nature a social animal; an individual who is unsocial naturally and not accidentally is either beneath our notice or more than human. (...) Anyone who (...) does not partake of society is either a beast or a god."

- Aristotle, Politics*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> You could have probably done without the charge for the office visit too! I think I would be finding a new doctor if this one has to make excuses to get you to come in.


In Canada we don't pay for visits to the doctor, it's covered by healthcare. And it wasn't an excuse to get me to come in again, it was just a miscommunication between us the first time I was there is all. Next time I return it'll be for prescription refills as usual


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Anti smoking ad by the Ontario Health Ministry.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Sometimes instead of being honest is better to just shut up =(


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SilentWitness said:


>





Monotony said:


>


Don't worry Trisquel, they are just jealous they can't hold a half decent conversation with me and are far too intimidated to even try.

:lol It's funny because it's true.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I'm one of the only 3 people here who actually uses the forum for...

_discussion._

shocking.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> I think I'm one of the only 3 people here who actually uses the forum for...
> 
> _discussion._
> 
> shocking.


Your Echo, Shadow and you don't count, lusus


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

calichick said:


> I think I'm one of the only 3 people here who actually uses the forum for...
> 
> _discussion._
> 
> shocking.


Yes that's good, how about support too? Why you got to be so nasty? :roll


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't believe in god but all the while I'm thinking god must be punishing me for not believing in him. how ironic


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish I'd cross paths w/ someone cool/interesting that I felt comfortable around.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

I want to ask a girl out on Wednesday night, but I already have a feeling she's going to say "no"... :hide :hide


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

29 hrs and still wide awake. ugh.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Grunka lunka dunka di dingredient, you should not ask about the secret ingredient!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

http://t.co/Jj3AuJK006


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So yeah, this game is pretty amazing:


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

sas is completely borked.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Is anyone else having issues with threads loading up?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

What the **** is up with this site, man.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Barette said:


> What the **** is up with this site, man.


yea its a pain in the neck. just wondering if peoples posts have been lost forever or they are gonna come back and reappear? i'm sure there were a lot of things that were important to people have said that have gone missing.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Your avatar really creeps me out. I know this isn't the 'the person above me' thread but I couldn't keep that to myself.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

galaxy's or mine? If it's mine then I'm glad, that was my intent haha. I have creepier ones I'm waiting to use once I tire of this one.

@galaxy I really hope they reappear, I don't like them all missing!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

**** this ****s voice is annoying. Use that mouth for something else. wot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a realllllly small paper cut on the side of the first knuckle in my left pinky yet it wont ****ing stop bleeding :x I don't recall moving my jugular to my pinky. :sus


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Man some days getting dressed feels like such a chore. Nudist 4life.


Actually no. That would be a life filled with shame and anxiety and self consciousness. Paper bag dress 4life. Yeah. I can do that.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

posting to get this thread working again


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

2nd attempt.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

3rd attempt...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

First run of the spring, finally no snow on the track. Feels good.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

It was in the year 447 BC that Sophocles, student of Aeschylus, published his conundrum. His conundrum stated that man likes his fish but fish are indifferent to man. Sophocles pondered how this could be. The conundrum was met with great excitement in the academic community and there was hardly a dinner party went by without a hearty debate on Sophocles' Conundrum. The most revered professors in the land were in a state of constant wonder. Then just eight months after Sophocles published his conundrum a third rate hot-dog seller called Wullie reworked some of it and published an alternative conundrum. Wullie's Conundrum stated that man loves his gravy yet there are very few organisations dedicated to all things gravy. The academic world was stunned: just as their excitement had been mounting that Sophocles' Conundrum would lead to the meaning of all things, along came this brilliant yet mutually exlusive alternative. It was clear that both conundrums could not co-exist, and that one must be declared the only true conundrum. An election was organised among the academics to finally decide which conundrum would prevail to be the guiding light for all man's knowledge. Sophocles was angered by this, he wasn't going to allow this third rate hot-dog salesmen to steal any of his glory. He plotted his election victory, firstly canvasing opinion ahead of election day he noted all those who were going to vote against him. Then on the day itself he sent two of his most trusted heavies - Arthur and Sordid Venom - to go around the houses of those voting against him. Sordid Venom, one of the most famous wrestlers with the Athenian Wresting Federation, would pin the academic to the wall, allowing Arthur to then sellotape the person against it. Arthur would use just the right amount of sellotape so that by the time that it became unsticky and the academic could get free the voting would already be closed. The plan worked perfectly and Sophocles' Conundrum became the foundation for modern thinking. Many have since argued that had Wullie prevailed then the depth of modern human understanding would be so much greater, and that we would now be living in a world without war and famine, a world where everyone can eat hot dogs and not get fat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I restored my laptop to the factory default & only just began copying my files from the back up to have the same error notice pop up once again. I guess it may well just be f*cked. Can't afford a new one any time soon though so I guess I'll just have to deal with random freezes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

No matter what I do I'll always be alone.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Goddamned smilies aren't working here today.

I'm so retarded with modern technology.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I can't wait to fail my driving exam for the third time tomorrow!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Barette said:


> galaxy's or mine? If it's mine then I'm glad, that was my intent haha. I have creepier ones I'm waiting to use once I tire of this one.


Yeah, yours. Please don't use any creepier ones. I'm not creepiness-proof, you might scare me away from the website.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

DAMNIT SAS WHERE IS MY SUNGLASSES SMILEY

How will people know that I'm internet cool without it? ):T


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Yeah, yours. Please don't use any creepier ones. I'm not creepiness-proof, you might scare me away from the website.


Haha okay, I won't make them creepier, I enjoy your posts too much!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> What the **** is up with this site, man.


hardly a support site.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> hardly a support site.


It really isn't. I can't understand who in their right mind would troll a mental health site. Sick.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I wonder if you really have it in you to leave me hanging like that. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Always remember, never forgive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Season 3 of The Wire...wow. The scene where McNulty meets with DeAngelo Barksdale's mother. The scene where Omar and Brother Mouzone meet in the alley, guns drawn. The scene where Stringer tells them "...well, get on with it mother*******!!!"

And a lot more. Damn.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm about to ban myself from this site. It's starting to get to me I think. I've been thinking about it for a few days but I don't want to do it if I'm just going to regret it. I've been coming on here less anyways for like the past few days.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** I don't want to get up super early tomorrow but I need to :bash


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't you hate it when people on this site make their profiles private. When I click on one it feels like I just got slapped in the face by Gandalf as he screams "You shall not pass!!!"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm about to ban myself from this site. It's starting to get to me I think. I've been thinking about it for a few days but I don't want to do it if I'm just going to regret it. I've been coming on here less anyways for like the past few days.


Aw man, that'll suck if you do. I think I've told you before, but this place, to me, feel emptier without you for some reason.

------------------
So I don't like Spanish class but I realize I can collect quite a bit of gossip if the teacher steps out of the room and the people at my table start talking. Turns out at lunch this guy and girl (I actually saw this happen to the girl but I didn't know what was happening at the time) where arrested for I think either smoking, or having pot in school. Maybe both. Which you know, if you're going after people with pot how about going after the guy who leaves a trail of weed smell everywhere he walks? Seriously, if I can't see him in the hallway, I can smell it and know he's there and the hallway is cleared up, yup there he is!

And also there's this one Facebook page that posts pictures mocking "swaggots" from the high schools around here. I even saw a picture of a friend from two years ago (he's not a swaggot or whatever, I think they just grab random Facebook pictures.). Coo I guess?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


> **** I don't want to get up super early tomorrow but I need to :bash


Oh you need to get up early? Have 3 hours of sleep before waking up and ****ting your guts out :x


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Maybe I shouldn't go to university after all, I can't even seem to muster the motivation to study for a stupid written drivers' test, studying bores me to tears, but working is even 10x as boring...... my god I'm gonna end up as one of those people who just hates whatever he's doing ain't I? FML I wish I had some damned passions in life.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I am so going to look like a zombie tomorrow morning if I continue texting this guy i just met up all night. 8 am classes are not for me -_- better stop waiting for him to text me back like a dumbass. its 2:30 am & he just came back from work he obviously fell asleep

WTF I think I actually like him haha


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been in and out of naps all throughout today. It's too hot 
I'm also pissed off that I've got more cat scratches >:|


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I go to the gym in the early am and its usually totally empty, which gives me license to bounce around, dance and sing along to pump up music (thanks caffeine). I'm pretty oblivious to if anyone comes in because I'm so caught up in my thoughts, which was made apparent last night. I had been singing along to various 50 cent songs including magic stick, candy shop and other overtly sexual songs before moving onto kendrick lamar's ***** dont kill my vibe. I was walking around saying "***** dont kill my vibe, ***** dont kill my vibe" as I wen't over to the lat pulldown machine in the corner, having not noticed this girl was on the elliptical right next to it..

When I turned around and saw her there everything just sunk and I had a "is this real life, no this cant be real" moment. I'm also pretty sure this has happened a few times now with the same girl, and I'm now convinced she thinks I'm a night stalking gym rapist, lurking in the shadows and muttering creepy things.

fhuck.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

That feeling when you need just one precise thing but you just can't even remember what it is.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I really think forum posting, particularly on this forum is like some pretentious smokescreen of everyone trying to sound as smart or witty as they possibly can fighting to get quoted, to the point that reading a lot of it is like eating a cake that is wayyy too rich, like someone tried too hard to make you like it.

for this reason I think forum posting can be quite a bed medium for finding out about someone, too much editing and spell check which you can't lean on in real conversation. 

also i can't be bothered using capitals half the time i'm posting, i just literally can't be ****ed. not a great sign, i think before too long i'm going get so lazy i just make massive run on sentence blocks of posts with nothing but letters just so its annoying to read kind of like this.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

**** The Gods



the cheat said:


> Season 3 of The Wire...wow. The scene where McNulty meets with DeAngelo Barksdale's mother. The scene where Omar and Brother Mouzone meet in the alley, guns drawn. The scene where Stringer tells them "...well, get on with it mother*******!!!"
> 
> And a lot more. Damn.


That series is so awesome! I binged on it last year


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Now he won't stop...I'm scared. He is bad news. What did I get myself into.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

millyxox said:


> Now he won't stop...I'm scared. He is bad news. What did I get myself into.


Texting, Floodwall, No longer intact.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welp, off to do better things.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

So that's why his name is trending on Twitter. I'm not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

lol at people who ask you how you feel after you just answered them.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> lol at people who ask you how you feel after you just answered them.


+1. Only one person I know does this to me (repeatedly). Just shows me how much they pay attention, lol.

The harder I fall, the bigger change I'll make if I survive.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm about to ban myself from this site. It's starting to get to me I think. I've been thinking about it for a few days but I don't want to do it if I'm just going to regret it. I've been coming on here less anyways for like the past few days.


 I'll miss your posts. I hope things change for the better if you go through with it.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Ventura spoke to me...or tried to. My stupid laptop decided to play up, again, and I wish Sony would hurry up and deliver my new one cos seriously, I am getting so pissed off with mine right now. What I would like to know is how it keepsgetting Sirefefs and blacoules and revetons on it. I've cleaned the thing six zillion ones, is there something I'm missing?!?!?!

Looks like Im "upgrading" to Windows 8.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know where to post this without making an entire thread and I'm too self-conscious to do that today.

So without further ado, meet my favourite animal of the day:

The Pelican spider(also known as "assassin spider")


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^Well that just ruined my evening, :mum


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I don't know where to post this without making an entire thread and I'm too self-conscious to do that today.
> 
> So without further ado, meet my favourite animal of the day:
> 
> The Pelican spider(also known as "assassin spider")


thats pretty amazing. I'm not sure how I've never seen/heard of this spider before but now I want to see it take on a preying mantis (my favorite little predator).


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I don't know where to post this without making an entire thread and I'm too self-conscious to do that today.
> 
> So without further ado, meet my favourite animal of the day:
> 
> The Pelican spider(also known as "assassin spider")


Thank you for the nightmares.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Thank you for the nightmares.


It is pretty scary looking, but on the bright side it only eats other spiders.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> thats pretty amazing. I'm not sure how I've never seen/heard of this spider before but now I want to see it take on a preying mantis (my favorite little predator).


According to Wikipedia, assassin spiders belonging to the sister family "Mecysmaucheniidae" can be found on New Zealand, so watch out when you sleep.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

why


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> **** The Gods
> 
> That series is so awesome! I binged on it last year


I thought the first two seasons were good, they entertained me. But season 3 has some of the best scenes I've ever seen in a TV show. Pretty amazing.

I'm 4 episodes into season 4...and it's shaping up nicely, too. I've heard it's everyone's favourite, so here's hoping...


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol ^ That monkey in your avatar thinks he's people


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe they put teeth on our racing car.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Starting Remeron today. The doc was also very generous with the Klonopin.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

FoundAndLost said:


> Starting Remeron today. The doc was also very generous with the Klonopin.


good luck! i'm considering asking about remeron as well since I haven't had much luck with the ssri's i've tried so far.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

The (._.() emote looks like a hammerhead shark.

(._____. ()--^-----[


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

i kinda want to play the 1992 oregon trail right now but that version scares the **** out of me. even the music gives me nightmares. i always have to run out of the room when i cross the river, too.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to find a forest to fall asleep in.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Anti smoking ad by the Ontario Health Ministry.


hahahahahahahahaha why do you have a quote of mine in your signature. lolololol that made me actually lol. too funny.

~you are supposed to ask permission first.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> i kinda want to play the 1992 oregon trail right now but that version scares the **** out of me. even the music gives me nightmares. i always have to run out of the room when i cross the river, too.


Haha, me too! Everytime someone died I was so terrified. That music is scary.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

noyadefleur said:


> I want to find a forest to fall asleep in.


sounds nice, for me it would be a wood cabin away from civilization. I dream about escaping from the rat race and living in one surrounded by a huge forest quite often.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Any other team, and I would have been ecstatic to be able to cheer for him. Even the Hawks.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> Any other team, and I would have been ecstatic to be able to cheer for him. Even the Hawks.


Come on...the Bruins aren't THAT bad lol. I know they broke your heart and all...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Come on...the Bruins aren't THAT bad lol. I know they broke your heart and all...


They didn't break my heart- my team/city did..

I feel so sad for some reason right now over this trade. I would have converted immediately to whichever team he had gone to... Except Boston.

Of course he goes to Boston. Goddamn my hockey (non)luck.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I'm lonely listening to Madonna tonight alone. I was thinking... no I can't be broken. Is there something wrong with me. That guy is named David. He even looks like him. Is it destined karma to resolve an issue in my mind from the past. I chose to forget about David. He was not the friend I thought he is. Can I use the same laws to guide the things I want to me. I don't know if it's real. My intuition tells me it's real; why do I struggle with it. I want you in my life. Can I find someone again like you? Yes, I can. Maybe even you. Your one of the few girls who had the nerve to approach me. You are what I wanted. I want you even _now_. I got that feeling. How did I know you were going to walk right in front of my house. It's here. How do I believe it. Those times, they were all real. How can I believe in "myself". Do I serve a role? A destiny? Am I controlling it? How much? My grandmother... What role do I serve? I have questions .... Where are the answers!!!!!!!!!!
I don't know If I'm strong enough! I feel weak. I feel like crying. What is wrong with me ? I don't know where to lead. What am I? How am I? 
Fix me?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> They didn't break my heart- my team/city did..
> 
> I feel so sad for some reason right now over this trade. I would have converted immediately to whichever team he had gone to... Except Boston.
> 
> Of course he goes to Boston. Goddamn my hockey (non)luck.


Looks like I celebrated too soon.  Aaron Ward tweeted it.  Ugh.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Looks like I celebrated too soon.  Aaron Ward tweeted it.  Ugh.


...Some days, everything just seems to fall into place (well for me I mean haha). I was hoping for Pittsburgh









(/hugs)


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> According to Wikipedia, assassin spiders belonging to the sister family "Mecysmaucheniidae" can be found on New Zealand, so watch out when you sleep.


I've never seen anything similar or maybe I have and am just oblivious (preobably) I'd put that badboy in the cool category with the web swingers, also I'm quite fond of spiders since playing with them as a child, pretty amazing and misunderstood for the most part.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I asked him so what are we going to become if I decide to do it with you... He said FWB obviously. Ugh. I have to stop it right here. I think I'll just get my heart broken in the end


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wonder why that guy that claims to be a prophet on some BET show shown early in the morning doesn't change his smoke detector battery.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

feeling easily amused


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

What kind of middle class couple in the 21st century living in Western society doesn't have Internet access?


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow at your kindness. Really, thank you so much! 

Days like today help restore some faith in humanity for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so sick of taking the bus, I hate it. I can't wait till I can ride to work again. I'll get exercise & fresh air as well as save $ not having to buy monthly bus passes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lefty should work the keyboard,but,he doesnt know how...........


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Where most people see social cues(especially flirtation) & react on intuition/emotion/feel, I find myself in a state of shock thinking "what do I do?" & as such do nothing useful in my state of anxious frozeness


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I want Rishloo back !


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

It's snowing AGAIN... my god I'm getting sick of this.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm going to see my family tomorrow..wow, haven't seen them since 3mths ago; time flies


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

What have I gotten myself into?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I finished all my laundry tonight and I have off work tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sometimes I feel like going into every thread in the relationship/frustration section about "what girls want" or "im ugly low status male drinking right now" and tell them to shut the **** up and stop making stupid ****ing threads repeatedly, I mean ****.

Scrolling and seeing the same thing reposted with stuff like "its a fact" "its impossible".. god damn you stupid mother****er, you make me want to peoples elbow a smiling sloth right in the kisser, and I love sloths.

why do you have perpetuate this stupid ****? its like a virus, one guy starts saying it and everyone jumps on the bandwagon.










thats my hating for the week out of the way


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

the next time i play hide and seek, i'm going to hide in hong kong with all my ties cut and name changed. this ain't no game.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

As much of a "90s rap-music head" that I am, I have now developed a love for "classical music". I now listen to it when I am studying and doing my homework, since many sources say that it can help keep you focused. This was definitely true for me after trying it! That pandora radio station "Classical Music for Studying" keeps me pumped!! I'm not the type to discriminate against an "entire" music genre.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Bed. Go. Must. First. Shower. But. Water. Drink. Before. Before. Noises. Eat. Surprise. Bacon.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

no life->no death->immortal


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A date tomorrow...another example of my complete inability to initiate any kind of romantic gesture? probably, we shall see.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Apparently it's not normal to be lactose tolerant as adults. The fact that we in the western world are is a mutation (adaption is a better word, but semantics..). This makes me worried.. What if I develop an intolerance later on? That'd be a disaster... A third of my diet is dairy and probably 80% of my non-plant protein sources ._.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I really don't know if I can be bothered with this place much anymore. just seems to be full of passive aggressive b!tchiness everywhere.

also

knitted leggings are awesome. more women should wear them.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One item down, too many to go.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Someone broke the elevator on my apartment floor and now it wont stop beeping. It's driving me insane!!



CoastalSprite said:


> Apparently it's not normal to be lactose tolerant as adults. The fact that we in the western world are is a mutation (adaption is a better word, but semantics..). This makes me worried.. What if I develop an intolerance later on? That'd be a disaster... A third of my diet is dairy and probably 80% of my non-plant protein sources ._.


This happened to me -_- It sucks at first, but eventually you get used to it. Almond milk is now my favorite thing ever.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

huh said:


> This happened to me -_- It sucks at first, but eventually you get used to it. Almond milk is now my favorite thing ever.


That is not comforting







I was hoping someone would tell me I was just being silly.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

CoastalSprite said:


> That is not comforting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, statistically speaking, you probably wont. Depends on a lot of factors I guess.

You're just being silly...







:b


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

huh said:


> Well, statistically speaking, you probably wont. Depends on a lot of factors I guess.
> 
> You're just being silly...
> 
> ...


Haha thanks..







I had a look at some hereditary factors though and I think I'm actually a prime candidate for lactose intolerance. I guess I better enjoy more cheese and yogurt while I can, before my body realizes it >.>


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

CoastalSprite said:


> Haha thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cheese...I miss you most of all







Pizza just isn't the same without you. If you have a few bucks to spare you should check out www.23andme.com. One of their tests will tell you if you're more or less likely to be lactose intolerant based on your genes. All sorts of other cool information/tests on there too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm so ****ing bored :bash


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Well this has just about to got to be the worst day of my life, I don't know why I had to make it even worse on purpose.

I must be some kind of masochist.... ugh...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think sting just walked passed.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is Ireland the only country where the sale of alcohol is prohibited on Good Friday? Pubs all closed today 

Pain in the *** trying to get alcohol yesterday, went to the supermarket during work break and all the coors light was gone, so i settled for 12 cans of bud light for 12 euro, it's ok but i prefer coors


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Girls is all on OnDemand for free cause of that Watchathon thing! SO ****ING EXCITED RIGHT NOW.

I'm sitting with a pint of Red Velvet Ben and Jerry's ice cream and Girls. WHAT THE **** YEA.










I am excited right now. Excited beyond belief. Primo night.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't understand why people like the smell of ocean air.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Everything is just peachy!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I heart Narutopedia.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Today was the first time I've ever experienced an interaction with a male similar to this.

I'm going to say, I've experienced all types of male reactions from looking down, to looking quickly at you, then looking down, to running away, to not even looking at you, to staring at you, to pretending not to notice you, to talking to you while looking down, to talk to you while looking at someone else, to normal conversation, to flirting, to compliments, to checking your body out at the same time and trying to sneak a peak at some indiscreet place.

But today, this guy that I know came to hand me something and he was visibly, *shaking*. Like it looked like he was having some kind of tremor or something, but I was thinking awww that is so cute.....

It is amazing what nerves can do to you. The last time I witnessed something like this was in grade school with oral presentations. But this guy was severely shaking. I'm thinking, what is so scary about me. I don't like this reaction AT ALL.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm in a dilemma. I literally DO NOT know how to get a guy to relax around me and just talk to me like a fellow human being at the least without sacrificing some of my looks (like dressing down or letting myself go).

For some men (operative word being SOME), they don't care what the hell you look like, they will talk to you like the bum on the corner. That is about_ 5% of men_ that I've met. The other 95% is what really concerns me. I have tried nearly EVERYTHING from initiating conversation with them (ends in a dead pause or some awkward joke...), to looking them straight in the eyes and attempting to have some moment, to making jokes to lighten the mood, to incorporating other people in the convo.

Why can't the 5% be the majority? Ah so unfair.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I friggin' LOVE the show Girls. Oh my god luv. Luv luv luv. 

Luv. 

I also want to have a friend like Adam. IDK what that says about me, that my fav and most relatable character is the most dysfunctional one.

Edit: I also ate a pint of B&J---100g of sugar. Just in ice cream. I am... pathetic.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I'm in a dilemma. I literally DO NOT know how to get a guy to relax around me and just talk to me like a fellow human being at the least without sacrificing some of my looks (like dressing down or letting myself go).
> 
> For some men (operative word being SOME), they don't care what the hell you look like, they will talk to you like the bum on the corner. That is about_ 5% of men_ that I've met. The other 95% is what really concerns me. I have tried nearly EVERYTHING from initiating conversation with them (ends in a dead pause or some awkward joke...), to looking them straight in the eyes and attempting to have some moment, to making jokes to lighten the mood, to incorporating other people in the convo.
> 
> Why can't the 5% be the majority? Ah so unfair.


Because life has always been unfair and the quicker you realise that the better you will be.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Because life has always been unfair and the quicker you realise that the better you will be.


You have to understand it from my point of view. Life has been incredibly kind to me for the most part.

Or on the other hand, I'm just an optimist at heart and life has sh*ted on me in some ways, but for the most part I am blessed. So I just can't accept defeat. I keep on trying and trying, and I'm letting go all of my need to flirt on the guys that qualify in the 5% 'treat you as an equal' ones, but I can't accept it. Because generally, I am not attracted to those ones and they have no inhibitions whatsoever but are extremely sociable people.

I'll keep trying don't get me wrong, but I've just noticed how intimidated men can get. And you can't get close to anyone who is intimidated because they'll never let their guard down.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to give all you SAS'ers a tip from the calichick bank of wisdom.

Tip #1.

*LOOK AT PEOPLE.*

Wow, I spent 19 years of my LIFE looking downwards with averted gaze. Looking like a fool with no eyes, with no confidence at heart, with no sense of identity or no grasp on who I am.

I started actually looking at people beginning age 21 and I literally cannot express how much you begin to realize and *perceive the world to be what it is*.

Not scary at all, but full of all different types of personalities and these people are just people. Just like you and me. It's not scary. Averting your gaze is a common tactic to avoiding your fears. Of coming to terms with the fact that people have to hold you to some standard, to judge you, to critique you.

When you look at others, you notice all the small things, you notice the flaws in people, that everyone has fears themselves, insecurities, doubts, everything you've experienced and you gain some control. You notice them falter, you notice them look AT you, you can interpret much of what they feel about you through their gaze, be it good or bad but it is nothing more than a look.

It is incredibly empowering, is all I'm saying. It's kind of like when you get over that fear of using your eyes for the first time, you never want to look away. And it can frighten people. :afr


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^The guys who approach you could be aware of your standards, and thus perhaps feel intimidated.. There's a theory.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> ^The guys who approach you could be aware of your standards, and thus perhaps feel intimidated.. There's a theory.


Nah the moment she openned her mouth he knew he was dealing with a basket case.



> calichick bank of wisdom.





> bank of wisdom.





> of wisdom.





> *wisdom.*


:doh


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Nah the moment she openned her mouth he knew he was dealing with a basket case.
> 
> :doh


yep basket case, keep using your life tactics I am sure that will lead you to much success.

I on the other hand am one of the FEW members on this site that actually comes back even after having overcame most of the social anxiety that I had in my younger years. And that was severe social anxiety. To now where I am, borderline extrovert. Look at me, I'm looking at people! I'm a chatty cathy!

That's the fault with these 'forums'. Most of the only people who use it are still trapped in a lifeless cycle of disorder and there's no actual expertise or advice here. It's like the blind leading the blind...

But don't worry, I always bring my calichick wisdom to every discussion!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

if anything, I should be promoted to moderator (I understand that I won't because I say a lot of superficial things along with my wisdom).

But I'm going to say my advice I've given on here is more than any mod can give. Why not have a mod that has overcome SA for once and have a levelheaded conversation?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I'm going to give all you SAS'ers a tip from the calichick bank of wisdom.
> 
> Tip #1.
> 
> ...


Calichick the intimidator LOL.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> yep basket case, keep using your life tactics I am sure that will lead you to much success.
> 
> I on the other hand am one of the FEW members on this site that actually comes back even after having overcame most of the social anxiety that I had in my younger years. And that was severe social anxiety. To now where I am, borderline extrovert. Look at me, I'm looking at people! I'm a chatty cathy!
> 
> ...


Such arrogance from someone with so little life experience!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

The more I think about it MM75, the more I'm liking this idea. Look at my qualifications.

1) Had severe SA, now borderline extrovert and I can be considered successful, have a job that requires communication, have many friendships, have reached a milestone or two through hardship, educated, employed, the works.

2) Have an acute ability to explain the psychology behind human interactions and individual behavior and like to analyze people based on this behavior and the causes behind the effect and solution to such problems. [I'm a cause and effect thinker! The only way to think!]

3) I'm a female which would look good for the website

4) I have a lot of command in what I say and while I could do bad (yes), I could also have a greater influence for the good (if I tried).

5) Have never been banned by force

6) Am QUITE familiar with the rules by being compelled to use the report button more than once due to neglect of the rules during a course of discussion on the forums.

7) Have been a member here pressing 3 years which pretty much makes me ancient. (ha)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> The more I think about it MM75, the more I'm liking this idea. Look at my qualifications.
> 
> 1) Had severe SA, now borderline extrovert and I can be considered successful, have a job that requires communication, have many friendships, have reached a milestone or two through hardship, educated, employed, the works.
> 
> ...


Please, please pick me! I promise I will be the best moderator in the whole history of all moderators. Please God give me strength.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Please, please pick me! I promise I will be the best moderator in the whole history of all moderators. Please God give me strength.


Now sweetie, God doesn't give you strength for such trivial matters as this. A moderator position is but a trifling matter in the wake of things. You should only reach out to God if you are in a time of desperation and never cry more than once because it will sound to deaf ears if your calls are too superficial.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Now sweetie, God doesn't give you strength for such trivial matters as this. A moderator position is but a trifling matter in the wake of things. You should only reach out to God if you are in a time of desperation and never cry more than once because it will sound to deaf ears if your calls are too superficial.


'Superficial' now there is a word I'm sure you're all to familiar with.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Calichick, I just can't take you seriously...but maybe it's just because you're so openly mean about guys who are just like me...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> 'Superficial' now there is a word I'm sure you're all to familiar with.


the difference is, I don't go to God with superficial matters but keep those thoughts at an earthly level.

I only go to God when I am doubting my true purpose in life and need urgent guidance. The other times, like 'random thoughts of the day' are kept among you secular folk. You have to really think to yourself before you reach to higher beings, is it _that_ important.

Are you on your hands and knees and on your last wit about to jump off the cliff and need God to catch you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Calichick, I just can't take you seriously...but maybe it's just because you're so openly mean about guys who are just like me...


Openly mean? No, I think you misunderstood, I thought it was incredibly cute like I just wanted to give him a hug.

That might've pushed him overboard though :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> the difference is, I don't go to God with superficial matters but keep those thoughts at an earthly level.
> 
> I only go to God when I am doubting my true purpose in life and need urgent guidance. The other times, like 'random thoughts of the day' are kept among you secular folk. You have to really think to yourself before you reach to higher beings, is it _that_ important.
> 
> Are you on your hands and knees and on your last wit about to jump off the cliff and need God to catch you.


I use the word 'God' in a figurative way, as I am an Atheist. My dear girl you are certainly one complicated inward looking curiosity.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I use the word 'God' in a figurative way, as I am an Atheist.


I am wondering what the figurative connotation is in an atheist saying, _God give me strength_.

:lol

If that's not irony, I don't know what is.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> If that's not irony, I don't know what is.


Now I could have given you the last say, but hey women these days want everything equal. Irony is indeed a human condition just as is hypocrisy and egotism.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Irony is indeed a human condition just as is hypocrisy and egotism.


the only value in that statement is if one recognizes this in themselves because there is nothing greater than striving towards the truth through self reflection. If someone cannot see these traits in themselves, than it is a limitation yes.

When you are not honest with yourself or do not truly understand what values and beliefs you hold, what credibility, if any, do you have?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> if anything, I should be promoted to moderator (I understand that I won't because I say a lot of superficial things along with my wisdom).
> 
> But I'm going to say my advice I've given on here is more than any mod can give. Why not have a mod that has overcome SA for once and have a levelheaded conversation?


Have fun with that idea, I'm sure you'd like more work, then I'd know what kind of people they get for mods in this place, that would be the time when I know this world is dead and need to get out of this forum.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> yep basket case, keep using your life tactics I am sure that will lead you to much success.
> 
> I on the other hand am one of the FEW members on this site that actually comes back even after having overcame most of the social anxiety that I had in my younger years. And that was severe social anxiety. To now where I am, borderline extrovert. Look at me, I'm looking at people! I'm a chatty cathy!
> 
> ...


Stating the obvious isn't wisdom. But if taking 19 years to realize people need to be looked at, it must be a ****ing magnum opus for you. Believe me if you were in any way aware of your surroundings or read a book I'm sure you would have know that at this stage in life.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

greek yogurt, sprints, fillet steak, feijoa lemonade and a whole lot of sun.

I've had worse days, or half days since I got up at 2pm.

Feeling energized and frisky/flirty, so embedded because I'm pushy like that.






edit; guess not, fhuck you mr embed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I was right about this dysfunctional family afterall. Father threatened mother, mother left in tears with the kids following. Everybody crying around me, caught up in some other persons family drama. Good god I hope I pick my in-laws wisely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles after 24 hours of not eating. Expectations exceeded, big time.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

calichick said:


> if anything, I should be promoted to moderator (I understand that I won't because I say a lot of superficial things along with my wisdom).
> 
> But I'm going to say my advice I've given on here is more than any mod can give. Why not have a mod that has overcome SA for once and have a levelheaded conversation?


If you were made a SAS mentor like MM75, you could take us all under your wing.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Sitting here watching reruns of Laguna Beach in an old polo with my collar popped. Feels 2003 man.


also I forgot just how sexy Kristin was/is, I think I had/have a mini crush on her. permaybe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

An hour till game time...it's taking too long damn it!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> I on the other hand am one of the FEW members on this site that actually comes back even after having overcame most of the social anxiety that I had in my younger years. And that was severe social anxiety. To now where I am, borderline extrovert. Look at me, I'm looking at people! I'm a chatty cathy!
> 
> That's the fault with these 'forums'. Most of the only people who use it are still trapped in a lifeless cycle of disorder and there's no actual expertise or advice here. It's like the blind leading the blind...


So why does your sig say extrovert in disguise? lol.

People come and go.. we all have ups and downs, we have points we think "whew I'm over this!" but eventually things come back down for various reasons. I don't believe for a single second you come back here just to help or bestow "wisdom" (and I don't think anyone else buys it either). You're hurting for whatever reason and despite how hard you want to be "perfect", you never will be.

Not hating on you with this and sorry for getting dr phil preachy but its just how it seems, and I feel like typing.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I sometimes wonder what it would be like to be that toad. The one on the news that came second in the Toad of the Week competition a couple of weeks ago and didn't know what to do with the vouchers so he just ended up spending them on booze. I heard he got a role in Eastenders as an aggressive out of town car salesman.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Whiskey is sunlight held together by water"

That's one to add to my list of favorite quotes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't made a friend on here since meeting my gf. I always post trivial crap instead of engaging with people or being properly thoughtful.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Stating the obvious isn't wisdom. But if taking 19 years to realize people need to be looked at, it must be a ****ing magnum opus for you. Believe me if you were in any way aware of your surroundings or read a book I'm sure you would have know that at this stage in life.


hahahahaha saying that on a SOCIAL ANXIETY WEBSITE.

You are aware my dear friend that there are 30 and 40 year olds on here who still have trouble,_ looking_ at people?

You do know one of the symptoms of social anxiety is not being able to hold eye contact?

Man case in point already, Calichick good moderator. Can actually relate to people here.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> So why does your sig say extrovert in disguise? lol.
> 
> People come and go.. we all have ups and downs, we have points we think "whew I'm over this!" but eventually things come back down for various reasons. I don't believe for a single second you come back here just to help or bestow "wisdom" (and I don't think anyone else buys it either). You're hurting for whatever reason and despite how hard you want to be "perfect", you never will be.
> 
> Not hating on you with this and sorry for getting dr phil preachy but its just how it seems, and I feel like typing.


I never said I come on here to bestow wisdom on others. I come on here because I like the internet and somewhere in that path, I also happen to give advice every now and then because I recognize something that was also apparent in me.

and it's not an up and down Elad. This is not a temporary lapse of SA.

I am on a path of continual improvement. Once you start accustoming yourself to a certain way of interacting with others, you begin to overcome your fears. What are fears after all but an uncertainty of the unknown and a false perception of the consequences associated with it?

It takes GRADUAL steps as mentioned above. The ill solutions given around here, parallel to jumping off a cliff for SAS'ers (GO TO A HOOKER, GO TO A NIGHTCLUB, ASK AS MANY PEOPLE OUT AS POSSIBLE, LIVE LIKE THERE'S NO TOMORROW) aren't practical and will not do anything but make people feel disillusioned, *bitter* and frustrated (and there's a LOT of that around here) when they can't meet their goals.

I am telling you all that I had a delayed development in life take 5 years, and there is a way to begin to overcome the anxiety and *begin to learn how to socialize.*

And it must be accompanied by a certain attitude.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> I never said I come on here to bestow wisdom on others. I come on here because I like the internet and somewhere in that path, I also happen to give advice every now and then because I recognize something that was also apparent in me.
> 
> and it's not an up and down Elad. This is not a temporary lapse of SA.
> 
> ...


k


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

love only as much as you are being loved (and not more)


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm on call this weekend for work and I have yet to be paged...which is actually pretty amazing, all things considered.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The song I was listening to while looking at someone's avatar on here just made me looooool.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

FEED ME A STRAY CAT

I need to stop watching watching American Psycho...lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> hahahahaha saying that on a SOCIAL ANXIETY WEBSITE.
> 
> You are aware my dear friend that there are 30 and 40 year olds on here who still have trouble,_ looking_ at people?
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to argue the point.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

This is the way it always goes on the days I don't go to work. 

If I stay at home and do indoor things, I think "Why? Why did I waste the day inside? I should have gone out. At least just for a walk, for some fresh air. Gone to see a film instead of watching a DVD. Anything. What a waste of a day." 

If I go outside and do outdoor things, I think "Why? Why did I ruin the day by leaving the house? I could have stayed at home and been comfortable and lazy. Read a book, listened to music, slept. What a waste of a day."


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Time for some Saturday night Back to The Future! wooohooo


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

When you have the balls to speak out your opinion you should also expect to be flamed by everything looking in your direction.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm pigging out too much these days, oink lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> When you have the balls to speak out your opinion you should also expect to be flamed by everything looking in your direction.


I tend to wonder if its more, "if someone has the balls to flame another's opinion they should also expect to be flamed in return when stating their own". it seems a bit more like for like.
I definitely agree with the sentiment that if someone dishes it out they should be prepared to take it .I think the best way to do this would be through returning any backlash in a similar manner although I think sometimes this is something people are not aware of or need to work on.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ahhh, the Easter dinner family get-together... a wonderful reminder of what all is missing and wrong with my life. 

How I thoroughly enjoy holidays.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I just remembered why I actually visit this forum, or any for that matter.

Oh, and one gun to go, please.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

How is it 2AM already?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ 3 am* Time just went a hour forward.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Clocks just went forward


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Black Swan. Mila is badass.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Life sucks, and then you die.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I also want to see Spring Breakers.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

831 views O_O lolololol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Naming my bajingo Passionflower, thanks SAS!
/TMI


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

John316C said:


> love only as much as you are being loved (and not more)


What if I grow old and my wife gets alzheimer's and doesn't recognise me? Do I stop caring for her?


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Sitting down to the latest episode of Doctor Who. See that Moffat himself wrote it. I just ate so I'll have plenty of vomit for him if he wants to make testicle jokes aimed at 6-year-olds and just be a magnificent hack in general, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dredd has some great violence.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Is this a normal text message exchange? 

Her-Hey Aidan it's Dana!
Me-Hey Dana! How've you been!
Her-Gooood how are you?!
Me-I've been good! Taking some time off from college which has been great, haha
Her-Oh cool are you home? 
Me-I am yeah, NC was too far a distance so soon. You're in college now right?
Her-Not yet I graduate high school in june haha
Me-Haha oh like after graduating high school I keep assuming everyone's done, haha


Gaaaaaaaaah I feel anxious that I came off so retarded thus far. Do I sound normal? I hate hating myself after every text. I'm alright in person but in text I never can do well. Even on chat I'm okay. It's just text. You know, the thing that everyone uses to communicate in this day and age.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> Is this a normal text message exchange?
> 
> Her-Hey Aidan it's Dana!
> Me-Hey Dana! How've you been!
> ...


There is nothing wrong with that convo at all. It's as normal as normal can be. You must stop over-analysing before it drives you insane!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Is this a normal exchange?
> 
> Her-Hey Aidan it's Dana!
> Me-Hey Dana! How've you been!
> ...


Looks like a normal conversation to me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> There is nothing wrong with that convo at all. It's as normal as normal can be. You must stop over-analysing before it drives you insane!!!





Monotony said:


> Looks like a normal conversation to me.


Omg thank you so much!! I feel socially retarded and I haven't felt this way in a little while so I'm not liking this feeling at all! I'm trying to just relax and tell myself it's normal. Overthinking is such a pain in the ***.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

might be a good idea if I try to sleep now, breathing and pulse is returning to normal.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

your to-do list needs more jackie chan related items.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

galaxy1 said:


> I tend to wonder if its more, "if someone has the balls to flame another's opinion they should also expect to be flamed in return when stating their own". it seems a bit more like for like.
> I definitely agree with the sentiment that if someone dishes it out they should be prepared to take it .I think the best way to do this would be through returning any backlash in a similar manner although I think sometimes this is something people are not aware of or need to work on.


This one works as well, but I definitively meant it how I wrote it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

If you're in a bad mood and need space, just say so and there will be nothing stopping me from understanding.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

When I learn how to make perfect finger waves I'm growing my bangs out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh the vintage style does need to make a comeback in anger.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

There's not much point having bank holidays off work if I have to work all the hours I had off in overtime to catch up. Should have brought some proper food with me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ah yes, it's another magical Easter holiday. The day when we can all reflect on that guy who died, stayed dead for three days, then flew off into the sky like a super hero. Props to the discounted candy and chocolate on the following days at least.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I could use a nap.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

meganmila said:


> I also want to see Spring Breakers.
> 
> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The eye of the storm is such a peaceful yet shortlived space


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Well done, YouTube cover pic. Now I want to see it too.


Figures youtube, hmmmhmmm... I want to see it cause of the director. He can make messed up movies. I haven't seen Kids, but heard it's messed up. He I guess helped write Ken Park which is messed up too. He's awesome. I also like the actresses and heard James Franco was really good.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Spent most of my day so far doing some C# stuff. Pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

There are days where the stars align perfectly just for you, unfortunately it isn't always for a positive outcome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I could use a nap.


I didn't have a nap.

I wonder if I should call my mom.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

There are days it feels the entire world is compressed inside a transparent sphere around me, that I can feel and breath but not touch, an invisible wall denying me access to what could be the peephole to another way of vision. There are days, when rain comes down like drums and clouds are like bin bags, I can hear the answers float along the wind, ogling but too aerial to catch. There are days life is playing statues with me, lurking behind my shoulder but petrifying whenever I turn my head. Luckily, this is not one of them.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Britney Spears' song "Piece of me" sounds like "You wanna p*ss on me"


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm freaking out. I need brain stimulation, teach me something useful and smart!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I like eating corn so much, it's so delicious 

My holidays will be about me doing 5 weeks of hwk. Oh joy. Well it is my fault so..


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

why am i always worrying??????? Grrrrr


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think anything in life has made me cry more than this stupid manga. Years after quitting on it, I read ONE spoiler and I cry.

Kakashi killed Rin... BRUTAL. Killing your best friend- In real life I'd turn the gun on myself afterwards.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

whats the point in making an effort if no-one else can be ****ed.

^
oh how often this or a similar phrase has gone through my head. sometimes things are just not worth bothering with in the first place. maybe I should use the mantra of not giving a **** about anything. ignore everything and do your own ****.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Arghh why did I down so much chocolate for breakfast. whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I found a spider in my pasta. I am now contemplating suicide.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I found a spider in my pasta. I am now contemplating suicide.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Random thoughts of the day

-I friendzoned the sh*t out of him. I can tell he likes me but I don't see him that way. I'm not romantically attracted to drug dealers. (Although I'm sure that my pothead friends would've loved being in my shoes). 

- My aunt annoys me. Please. Leave. !!!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Sup with those google glasses?

Please dont tell me everyone will be wearing them anytime soon,i hate change ffs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Trying to play Age of Empires II online but it's so old it wont work properly even with third party programs


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I am about to like, bleach my brain because I cannot get I Love It out of my head. I like that song but like 9 straight hours of it playing in my head is just wearing me down.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> I found a spider in my pasta. I am now contemplating suicide.


this is terrifying.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> this is terrifying.


Terrifying doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Will.i.am _has_ to be the worst writer of the past 10 or so years.

Will he survive? Never decease
I don't think I'mma ever gonna rest in peace
I'mma kill the game, leave the rest in pieces
Now everybody want my recipes
Tell a jealous chicken I don't know where the beef is
I'm just making money for my grankids' nieces
I'mma work hard, that's my thesis
This beat is the sh*t, feces

_Has_ to be...


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Will.i.am _has_ to be the worst writer of the past 10 or so years.
> 
> Will he survive? Never decease
> I don't think I'mma ever gonna rest in peace
> ...


Haha! WTF. Jealous chicken & feces? Which song is this? Oh wait, I don't want to know, if I'll listen to it, it will probably be stuck in my head.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

millyxox said:


> Haha! WTF. Jealous chicken & feces? Which song is this? Oh wait, I don't want to know, if I'll listen to it, it will probably be stuck in my head.


I won't tell you because that will happen. It's quite the catchy song... you never come back from that.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Today was a good day. I got all my homework done before the Walking Dead and I don't feel rush. I mean, I still have to edit my literary analysis essay I'm going to give an oral presentation on before Wednesday, do a "creative" presentation of mitosis, and research drugs for uh... school. Still, I'm proud of myself.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> What if I grow old and my wife gets alzheimer's and doesn't recognise me? Do I stop caring for her?


why are you asking me doofus


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have little doubt of what the trigger will be the day I transition into pure insanity


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Whoa so he's really starting to become obsessed with me =\. But I just want to be friends!!! He is over idealizing me WAY too much!!!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

A movie I was in is actually getting released onto DVD. Crazy stuff, I never thought it would. I'm not sure if it's through Troma, or some other weird production company, but either way, I'm terrified someone I know will see this and judge me.

Let me repeat: Troma. TROMA.

Edit: Ahaha NM I don't think it's getting released through a production company, no one wants it. Still was a fun experience. Maybe not fun since my anxiety was still very high and made it miserable... It was an experience.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Depression is a result of life circumstances.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> A movie I was in is actually getting released onto DVD. Crazy stuff. I'm not sure if it's through Troma, or some other weird production company, but either way, I'm terrified someone I know will see this and judge me.
> 
> Let me repeat: Troma. TROMA.


Move over Emma Roberts, here comes Barettes. :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Move over Emma Roberts, here comes Barettes. :b


Damn straight.

IDK if this'll work cause of privacy settings/my general retardedness with technology, but because I'm too ashamed to show this to people in my actual life, I'm gonna share it here.

http://www.facebook.com/v/10152017057805043"

In my defense, I was _really_ bored that summer.

Edit: Apparently the link doesn't work. Oh well, you all have to just miss out I guess.

Also: Back to my old avatar ways. Which, my mom found my folder of all the photos I find and save and now thinks I'm a lesbian. Or in her words "I'm an artist. I don't care who you love. Do I have a little d*ke as a baby? You can tell me if you're gay" Yeah awesome.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i felt bad about 75% of my food intake today being peanut butter bars, so i ate a bacon potato taco wrap and potato chips to even it out and make me feel worse. feeling worse is the only thing i know how to do correctly, so consider this day productive. i can clock out now.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

There are certain people I know, which I wish knew me better. I daydream too much, and I need to eat better. My eating habits have been making me feel depressed.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

avoidobot3000 said:


> What if I grow old and my wife gets alzheimer's and doesn't recognise me? Do I stop caring for her?


My grandmother had Alzheimer's and my grandfather cared for her until he died.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

2500th post : ).


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Barette said:


> A movie I was in is actually getting released onto DVD. Crazy stuff, I never thought it would. I'm not sure if it's through Troma, or some other weird production company, but either way, I'm terrified someone I know will see this and judge me.
> 
> Let me repeat: Troma. TROMA.
> 
> Edit: Ahaha NM I don't think it's getting released through a production company, no one wants it. Still was a fun experience. Maybe not fun since my anxiety was still very high and made it miserable... It was an experience.


Ha! Sounds like an experience I had. Old friend of mine was stuck so asked me to be in this film he was making. Figured I'd do it to pass boredom, and to feel like I was actually doing something productive for a change. Not like anyone will ever see this thing either, right? Well they make it, and it's pretty dreadful, so they take forever deciding if they'll bother finishing it. They put a little trailer online anyway. A Will freakin' Smith film of the same name comes out and looooads of people find the trailer I'm in looking for his film







:mum To my knowledge the film was never on dvd and for good reason.



Barette said:


> Also: Back to my old avatar ways.


It took me 15 minutes to read your posts here because of that avatar. 15 minutes well spent, I might add.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The Internet has been spoiled by guys who sucks in every ways.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

On the way to school today, a woman in front of me put on her right turn signal and then proceeded to rapidly turn left right in front of me, nearly hitting my car. HOW ARE PEOPLE SUCH ****TY DRIVERS...*HOW*...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's ridiculous how many updates one has to go through after restoring a few year old laptop back to it's factory default


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Chickpeas are horrible


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I took took down all the posters from my wall last night.... my room looks so empty and bleak now... I think it suits me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opening Day in Cincinnati - a BIG DEAL. I am wearing red!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> *Opening Day in Cincinnati - a BIG DEAL.* I am wearing red!


Since when?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My birthday is in 28 days guysss. I wish I could have a party and invite all my SAS friends, lolololol.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank **** for that and not before time : /


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cat dragged a bat into the house, impressive catch...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh I am loving this. _I am just loving this!_


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have no idea how to clean up the mess I've made - I guess I'll just assume this identity from now on.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I just want to stay in bed and read. Feel the need to snoozeezzz. It's near 3pm


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't believe I fell for that


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Just road my bike for the first time in months. It was only from the gas station where I put air in the tires home(2 blocks) but man was it brilliant! Bike riding is one of my greatest simple pleasures in this life


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

How did I not listen to Leonard Cohen before? And how did I not watch Portlandia before? Why would I unwittingly deny myself of these?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sometimes I like to put my hand over the upper right of my chest and jiggle everything beneath the skin it's highly entertaining for some reason.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Monotony said:


> Sometimes I like to put my hand over the upper right of my chest and jiggle everything beneath the skin it's highly entertaining for some reason.


I...I...*tries it*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have to go see Jurassic Park. I love that movie.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

meganmila said:


> I have to go see Jurassic Park. I love that movie.


They re-released it?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> They re-released it?


They're remaking _everything_ in 3D because they cant come up with anything else. So I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spoke to a friendly woman from Northern Ireland today.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Monotony said:


> They're remaking _everything_ in 3D because they cant come up with anything else. So I wouldn't be surprised.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Spoke to a friendly woman from Northern Ireland today.


Sounds like you where being a ****** knighty.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Sounds like you where being a ****** knighty.


I think not, she was a shop assistant. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tannasg said:


> I think not, she was a shop assistant. :no


Nope according to the experts on SaS you where clearly being a ****** knighty.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I relinquished the right to sport long hair today- feelsbareman.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> They're remaking _everything_ in 3D because they cant come up with anything else. So I wouldn't be surprised.


Psshhh, I don't care. I was 3 when it came out. I want to see it in a theater.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Shouldn't have coffee after 4 PM


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

ahhh that's better


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Grrr, hate when I think I'm going to finish a story but ends up another day is needed to do so! I thought I was going to finish this one on several other nights. This time I _know _it will be complete by tomorrow!! Finally, it has taken forever!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Internet dating website are [email protected] depressing!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Internet dating website are [email protected] depressing!


You are right. Nobody ever notices me there and nobody has any serious intentions.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have SUCH a bad memory, to the point where I think I have some kind of disorder. It's extremely frustrating in the sense that I have learned so much with my work in the past, but unless I am constantly revisiting the same ideas and techniques on a daily basis, I will completely forget them within 12 months.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Internet dating website are [email protected] depressing!


You made a profile recently?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I read a story on Reddit where small women-only cities are being cultivated in the eastern world. I wonder how one would go about applying to be a citizen? Can we just waltz in and set up shop there, if we're already a citizen of the country?

I spent a lot of time on a supposedly all-female subreddit, and I have to say, it was butterflies and rainbows.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm doing a to catch a predator marathon at 5am. what kind of life choices do you make.

edit


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know the last time I grinned like that for the long a spell. It was like being a kid in a candy store. Even something that on any other day might have pissed me off just made me laugh & smiled wider



Railroad Cancellation said:


> I relinquished the right to sport long hair today- feelsbareman.


Whenever I get a haircut it feels like a bigger loss/deal to me than it seems to anyone else. Even when I know I really need it. One day the locs will grow & stay



tannasg said:


> Internet dating website are [email protected] depressing!


I've been signed up for a few weeks now. It's daunting as so many profiles are outgoing, driven, adventurous people & I am just an artistic depressive getting by


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want a Great Pyrenees. They're magnificent. 
~~~~~

The people at this place I'm temporarily helping out at want me to come work for them. Weird. Seems like the less you care, the more people think you're confident and leader material. :/


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

That's the last time I buy dental floss from the dollar store. I'm pretty sure the point of flossing is to get stuff unstuck from your teeth, not to get weak, crappy floss stuck in them.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

be wary of setting too many or too few rules for your life, taken to an extreme either can end up with you not living enough of it.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Wise words from my aunt I heard today...

''People these days don't take enough risks''


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

staying home today was such a good idea.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

yes


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I wasted my teen years not doing things I like. Maybe it's time to take my life back in hands.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been spending wayyyy too much time on here now that my entire family is out of the country and everyone else is at work. I have nothing else to do when I'm off work and I only work 3 days a week. I need for it to be spring already so at least I can go outside without freezing. And to get a new hobby.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Matt Tuck cut his hair short.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I decided today I'm moving on with my life.

So if I owe you any money...I'm sorry xD.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pineapplebun said:


> I decided today I'm moving on with my life.
> 
> So if I owe you any money...I'm sorry xD.


Expect a visit from some of my boys...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there a directory somewhere that my name was put on without my permission that says every month send me mail saying I qualify for some credit card or loan? I'm trying to address my debt issues not pour gas on the flames


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don't know the last time I grinned like that for the long a spell. It was like being a kid in a candy store. Even something that on any other day might have pissed me off just made me laugh & smiled wider
> 
> Whenever I get a haircut it feels like a bigger loss/deal to me than it seems to anyone else. Even when I know I really need it. One day the locs will grow & stay


Getting back on the bicycle does wonders!

Anyway, I'm aiming for that same common goal: one day the hair will grow and stay. You have to get those Burning Spear dreads on the go!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is there a directory somewhere that my name was put on without my permission that says every month send me mail saying I qualify for some credit card or loan? I'm trying to address my debt issues not pour gas on the flames


Lol, it's all a part of the marketing ploy, they'll try almost anything man.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Our liveries for this weekend. Looks decent!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

diamondheart89 said:


> I've been spending wayyyy too much time on here now that my entire family is out of the country and everyone else is at work. I have nothing else to do when I'm off work and I only work 3 days a week. I need for it to be spring already so at least I can go outside without freezing. And to get a new hobby.


Best of luck in that avenue of pursuit! (At least you're employed however).


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Expect a visit from some of my boys...


lol say what? You need to depend on your boys to sort out this mess? Can't handle it yourself?! How can you call yourself a man?!  I'll just win them over with lovely hugs and kisses


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Some nice artillery there, Ospi.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You made a profile recently?


I might have. :b


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Alll I am reading is, bla bla bla bla bla, taken, moving on.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/40854_519208488121552_1170850669_n.jpg


I am crushing hard on Lena Dunham, and I don't even know why.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I am crushing hard on Lena Dunham, and I don't even know why.


Because she's great, that's why. ; )


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Who's the b*stard that unfriended me?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Because she's great, that's why. ; )


QFT.

I've been watching Girls nonstop. A serious bender. I'm at like, my third time watching both seasons. Kinda sad. But I love it. I've learned I'm totally Hannah's twin, just without the quirky quips and fun spirit. So I basically just have her insecurities and inability to stop eating and weird fashion sense... but still love the show.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The downside of cooking is cleaning.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^^^ Not me dude, not me.

...

Erm... I have no idea what I'm gonna do. What a surprise.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> QFT.
> 
> I've been watching Girls nonstop. I'm at like, my third time watching both seasons. Kinda sad. But I love it. I've learned I'm totally Hannah's twin, just without the quirky quips and fun spirit. So I basically just have her insecurities and inability to stop eating and weird fashion sense... but still love the show.


I HATED Hannah's character during the first season, then in the last episode when she's arguing with Adam and he comments on how she's always whining about being 15lbs overweight she said something like, "you don't understand! I feel everything ten times worse than other people!" I realized I hated her because she reminded me so much of myself. Augh.

I am that self-absorbed, overly emotional, young person.

Kudos to Dunham for having such a horrible, yet relatable character.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I HATED Hannah's character during the first season, then in the last episode when she's arguing with Adam and he comments on how she's always whining about being 15lbs overweight she said something like, "you don't understand! I feel everything ten times worse than other people!" I realized I hated her because she reminded me so much of myself. Augh.
> 
> I am that self-absorbed, overly emotional, young person.
> 
> Kudos to Dunham for having such a horrible, yet relatable character.


Oh I know, right? I love that she can be so flawed and selfish (which is why I see so much of myself in her, haha) but you're right, that's how like every 20-something is. That one scene where she spends the day with Patrick Wilson and then she starts crying and makes that little rant but is like "I know I want to be happy, I realize now I need it and I deserve it and I want to be happy" that really hit me. Same with how Marnie is so lost... I basically just love this show. It's SUCH an awkward and confused and selfish time in everyone's life, and she captures that awesomely.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I HATED Hannah's character during the first season, then in the last episode when she's arguing with Adam and he comments on how she's always whining about being 15lbs overweight she said something like, "you don't understand! I feel everything ten times worse than other people!" I realized I hated her because she reminded me so much of myself. Augh.
> 
> I am that self-absorbed, overly emotional, young person.
> 
> Kudos to Dunham for having such a horrible, yet relatable character.


I hated Marnie the first season.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you guys find Marnie as boring as I do?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not sure. I do find her boring, but I think it might just be the actress. I've seen her in interviews and other shows (The Mindy Project plus another one I can't remember), and while she's extremely beautiful she's simply boring. Her voice, her lack of mannerism, it's basically like looking at a pretty blob. 

I loooove the guy who plays her BF, though. He's so hot. And so is Adam (I have no idea why I find him attractive, but I do).


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, the actress is ok. I hated that she was so mean to Charlie.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, I think that's a good description, is just a pretty blob. She's not interesting in the least. I'd rather see more of Jessa, or Soshanna. Her and that crotchety guy are hilarious (Ray?). It makes sense though, she's Brian Williams' daughter, so she had help in getting where she is no doubt.

I used to think Adam was ugly when I first saw it, but the more I watched it the more attractive he became, and now he's just plain old hot.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Another crap day. Another day where I get to watch the world fall apart.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I love Jessa, and Shoshana and Ray's relationship was one of my favorite aspects of the second season.

I actually saw the guy who plays Ray a couple of months ago when I was in NYC. I couldn't help but stare. His face is very..._interesting_ IRL.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh I bet, I'm always so fascinated by his mouth when they close up on him.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Girls


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw yiss, come to daddy, crunchy peanut butter. You taste so good, you and your tasty nuts.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a celebrity crush on Ryan Matthew from the show Oddities. Maybe its the mix of suit-wearing, success, intelligence, tattoos & introverted personality. Very perfect combination.










Well my boyfriend has 4/5 qualities.. that's pretty good.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate to admit it but I'm really liking the song by Macklemore "Can't hold us" I normally don't listen to top 40 stuff. :/


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

There are times when I listen to a song and think it's the coolest thing ever so I download it and leave it in a folder somewhere. A day or two later I'll go re-listen to it before tossing it in the trash because it actually sucks and I had no idea.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Teal is a very pleasant colour.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I need a friend to smoke with, preferably female.

That would be nice


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

If zombies eat, do they also poo? If they eventually starve without eating then they must have to eat to survive, and if they eat for survival the food has to be processed and then go somewhere so they can eat more food.

This is why I'd probably be hurled out an office window eventually if I ever worked on a show like The Walking Dead.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

We really need more mods. The trolls are out in full force today.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Something needs to change. Something needs to change. Something needs to change. I'm beginning to feel restless and trapped here. I need to stop using this place as a security blanket. I feel so stagnant. I need something to spark some life into my existence. I think I'm leaving. I'm just not using this forum for anything constructive and it's become an unhealthy addiction. Maybe I need a break or maybe I just need to leave it for good. I'll miss the people I've become fond of here. But hopefully I can actually end this cycle of isolating myself from people.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^good luck with things if you decide to leave,i've enjoyed reading your posts in the short time i've been back on here. I know what you mean about unhealthy addiction to a forum, I get that too.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I always encounter these representatives from various charities on the street on my way to and from my office, and I've learned to just say 'sorry' and keep walking. But today, a girl from a charity was there and when I was passing, she said "Hey sweetie, come chat with me". I said 'sorry, can't' and kept going, but on the inside I was jumping for joy. A girl called me 'sweetie'.







God I'm pathetic.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I always encounter these representatives from various charities on the street on my way to and from my office, and I've learned to just say 'sorry' and keep walking. But today, a girl from a charity was there and when I was passing, she said "Hey sweetie, come chat with me". I said 'sorry, can't' and kept going, but on the inside I was jumping for joy. A girl called me 'sweetie'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorillas don't jump. or hop up and down, or any of that silly stuff. not on the outside OR the inside. they leap. so you were_ leaping_ for joy on in the inisde, ape in space, _leaping_. don't forget it.

and okay i am being pedantic because i am _a little _disappointed that i didn't get a random thought of the day post from you about how 'enfield gave me a banana'.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"If you hear any noise, ain't nobody but me & the boys...turnin' the m*thaf*cka out"

Priceless! haha


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

my username seems incredibly impersonal,generic and boring. I think I need to bejazzle it a bit?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Something needs to change. Something needs to change. Something needs to change. I'm beginning to feel restless and trapped here. I need to stop using this place as a security blanket. I feel so stagnant. I need something to spark some life into my existence. I think I'm leaving. I'm just not using this forum for anything constructive and it's become an unhealthy addiction. Maybe I need a break or maybe I just need to leave it for good. I'll miss the people I've become fond of here. But hopefully I can actually end this cycle of isolating myself from people.


Give yourself a 2 months ban, I did it a couple of times and it does help, in-fact I might do it again.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My brain pronounces it "Derek Wah". 

I know it's not, but I'm going to keep calling him Derek Wah anyways.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Oops, maybe I shouldn't have said that :/


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

enfield said:


> gorillas don't jump. or hop up and down, or any of that silly stuff. not on the outside OR the inside. they leap. so you were_ leaping_ for joy on in the inisde, ape in space, _leaping_. don't forget it.
> 
> and okay i am being pedantic because i am _a little _disappointed that i didn't get a random thought of the day post from you about how 'enfield gave me a banana'.


I was considering it until I found out that I was only getting one banana rather than the entire banana bunch. I'm a growing boy, I need my carbohydrates. And the silverback is bugging me to go out and find my own gorilla troop because I'm getting too old to still be screwing around here. So I need all the nutrition I can get so I can become a valiant silverback that females will want to ally themselves with.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it hipsterish to love Urban Outfitters? 

And is it wrong that since buying tons of stuff off that site, I've discovered I have an inner '80s/'90s wh*re that has been dying to come out and who I can't stop buying for? I... I don't know who I am anymore.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Dude, I had no idea Reese Witherspoon had such nice breasts when she was young. And that she was so cute? I'm loving Cruel Intentions for so many reasons.

Edit: Considering I think/say these kinds of things so often, I don't know why I consider it such a shock that my mom thinks I'm gay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barette said:


> Dude, I had no idea Reese Witherspoon had such nice breasts when she was young. And that she was so cute? I'm loving Cruel Intentions for so many reasons.
> 
> Edit: Considering I think/say these kinds of things so often, I don't know why I consider it such a shock that my mom thinks I'm gay.


Reese Witherspoon is a hottie.

SHAME on Ryan Phillippe!

In other news - TODAY is the ANNIVERSATRY of the day I logged into a UNIX computer and got on to the Internet for the first time....Netscape lol.

Tuesday, April 4, 1995 - I was in my sophomore year in college.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

If anybody would like to be my boyfriend, feel free to PM me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LifeGoesOn said:


> If anybody would like to be my boyfriend, feel free to PM me.


I'll be your girl friend?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I'll be your girl friend?


Sure, why not :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Sure, why not :b


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Was trying to fill out the usual mood forms in therapy this morning and my brain just froze.
I apologized to her and said i'm not awake and my brain isn't working to which she smiled and said "So what can we do that will wake you up?"

I just chuckled and rolled my eyes for some reason,****..****..**** she must think i'm a total perv now :/
It's been way too long since i've had rumpy pumpy me thinks lol.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mark101 said:


> Was trying to fill out the usual mood forms in therapy this morning and my brain just froze.
> I apologized to her and said i'm not awake and my brain isn't working to which she smiled and said "So what can we do that will wake you up?"
> 
> I just chuckled and rolled my eyes for some reason,****..****..**** she must think i'm a total perv now :/
> It's been way too long since i've had rumpy pumpy me thinks lol.


No, she thinks you are a normal, middle-aged man with a healthy sex drive..


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> No, she thinks you are a normal, middle-aged man with a healthy sex drive..


Thanks yeah it's no more than that and she didn't give another thought i expect but you know the drill where you start over analysing and wondering if your response to something was inappropriate :/

Got to start trusting in myself more.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn cats and their chair and bed leg space stealing.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mark101 said:


> Thanks yeah it's no more than that and she didn't give another thought i expect but you know the drill where you start over analysing and wondering if your response to something was inappropriate :/
> 
> Got to start trusting in myself more.


I know the feeling well. She was also feeling slightly flattered.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't believe some of these threads.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's too much time to kick off & I still don't feel like washing the dishes. Perhaps I'll read or listen to a podcast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need nap, but I always seem to need a nap.

I need to do my taxes, too.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Adrian Marcel is going to be famous in 2 years or less. 

Come back to this post when it happens.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Few things are as beautiful as the respiration of a city in the evening.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** me


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

To my friends, I appreciate you checking up on me throughout the day, listening to me, and telling me things I don't necessarily want to hear but need to hear as gently as possible. Especially you, I know you're going through something yourself, and you selflessly set your emotions and time aside to listen to me.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

my mind is like one of those Rice Krispie Squares










this is an actual picture of my brain. see what I mean - it looks just like a rice krispie square


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The vaporizer I ordered just arrived. I can't wait till I can afford some herb


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

typemismatch said:


> my mind is like one of those Rice Krispie Squares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My heart quivers but good god I want one.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> I know the feeling well. She was also feeling slightly flattered.


Maybe slightly horny too?

*Scrub that,she's my therapist damn it,bad thoughts..stop..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So the news we are working for another team is out in the public now. Looking forward to the death glares from everyone at work..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

> OK,
> 
> So I am going to have a feature added to the site: report image button added to all sites images that get posted. when the botton is hit the image goes to an external company who views it and follows rules we provide as to what is deemed "appropriate"
> 
> How does this sound?


What the hell does that even mean???

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...dency-today-326025/index4.html#post1062537481


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You only think it's euphoria, because you haven't known better.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

@ JCGrey, I know, errr. Enfield, what have you done??


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

[I'm gonna ramble a bit, don't mind me please]

Why am I attracted to such feminine guys(feminine features, skinny bodies, soft-spokeness, girly/androgynous clothes etc)? It's like I was supposed to become a lesbian but something went wrong along the way. Maybe something happened to my hormones when I was a teenager because I kind of stopped developing physically then(ok, I don't actually believe that). I mean, I've had different types of boyfriends/crushes, including really muscular guys who weren't girly at all etc(and I still like different types), but I've always come back to the feminine/soft-spoken type. My first real crushes were like that and my first boyfriend I had genuine feelings for, too(physically he was a copy of Jonathan Rhys Meyers in Velvet Goldmine, so you get the idea). Except my ex who is the only person I've loved... actually he had softness about him, too, now that I think about it. Anyway, it's annoying because guys I'm mostly attracted to are gay like 8 times out of 10. Why am I not a lesbian? Or a gay man? It's not fair ;_;


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

tea is kind of like watery marmalade, really.

watery as in: it is water.

i wish there were more girls with the same taste such as probably offline's. i don't ever want to be a huge, muscly, masculine, manly man i think.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't stopped listening to top 40 music since January. I'm starting to think it's a sign of depression...!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> I haven't stopped listening to top 40 music since January. I'm starting to think it's a sign of depression...!


No, just the cause of it!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> No, just the cause of it!


That would explain why I cry when I listen to dub-step!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> That would explain why I cry when I listen to dub-step!


No that's just your body trying to kill itself to rid itself from the pain. It's an automatic reaction.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Noll said:


> tea is kind of like watery marmalade, really.
> 
> watery as in: it is water.
> 
> *i wish there were more girls with the same taste such as probably offline's. i don't ever want to be a huge, muscly, masculine, manly man i think.*


Well look what Sweden's raised ;_;










Än finns det hopp för framtiden!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't get how some people manage to get on with their lives with severe depression, how they maintain doing the things they like. I have slowly lost enthusiasm for everything I once loved ,its eating me from the inside.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Thinking about how wonderful it would be to study abroad for a year.. ah I wish..


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I had something to get out and do.. I want to go outside because Im so so sick of my house.. but theres nothing that I could go do! Minus a walk.. but I really don't think my town is pretty.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I get a small thrill every time I find someone to add to my ignore list. It's like catching a new species of Pokemon.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

SilentWitness said:


> @ JCGrey, I know, errr. Enfield, what have you done??


i have no idea. what a strange proposed solution that was. we just need more mods. more mods! or identified mods, or enfield as a mod. but work with the mods! sending flagged images to the other side of the world to be evaluated for appropriateness doesn't do much to fix the broader problem of too many instances of slow moderation. this wouldn't even be being considered probably if things could be dealt with in a timely, consistent manner.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I've known a girl just like you... but wasn't she from Mexico? She was same like you, acting *****y in I-know-it-all I'm-always-right way. Sadly, your posts no longer amuse me. Good thing though is I don't visit other parts of forum much.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If I got up 5 minutes earlier(after sleeping past my alarm) I would have made it to work on time tonight



KelsKels said:


> I wish I had something to get out and do.. I want to go outside because Im so so sick of my house.. but theres nothing that I could go do! Minus a walk.. but I really don't think my town is pretty.


Afternoon matinee at your local theatre perhaps?



renegade disaster said:


> I don't get how some people manage to get on with their lives with severe depression, how they maintain doing the things they like. I have slowly lost enthusiasm for everything I once loved ,its eating me from the inside.


I was going to comment but then I realized there's difference between Major & severe depression. At least I think there may be one...In any case I've slowly stopped doing things that I used to enjoy over the years. Initially more due to anxiety issues however. Depression is no aid in the matters though


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

please do not ever use the word "whilst". it does not make you literary.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Internal dialouge: "If I had a gun, I'd shoot myself and you'd have to clean me up."

External dialouge: "Fine, thanks"


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I had a ton of weird add-ons today, and I deleted them all. But now I bought a dress, and this little window popped up that said "Processing your payment. Please do not touch anything, no keys or tabs" or w/e, and now I'm worried I had another add-on that just took my credit card info. I ordered from Mango clothing, and I've ordered from them before and don't recall that window popping up. I'm worried, now. Has anyone else had that happened? Anyone else ordered from Mango?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

0_0


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This makes me really sad for some reason. I've read sad stories before but this... this is different. Don't know why.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Everyone has to have someone else feeling sorry for them, but im alone so i have to feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I got a hi 5 from one of those random people that hang outside the campus with info etc. I normally walk past them and keep my head down but she seemed so adamant about getting one, so I did it. It was funny and made me smile momentarily. : D


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I feel like I'm a disappointment to my boss sometimes. Like he wants me to be more open with him or reciprocate some level of sentiment but he makes me so nervous. The fact that he is nearly 2 decades older than me, he obviously has the biggest crush on me (for many months nonetheless) and is not afraid to show it, but tries to act 'neutral' when I'm actually present. It is awkward and I don't know how to act.

We had such an embarrassing incident a month ago, he did something absolutely stupid and then for many weeks after we stopped talking. He stopped coming to me because when men like you, they feel they need to impress you 24/7. When they fall short of that, they feel ashamed, embarrassed, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cypher said:


> I HATE DOING TAXES! I should be able to do them myself, mine isn't complicated. But I'd rather just pay someone else to do them.


The EZ form is not that bad. You can take last year's and then put this year's data in the new forms.

In my case, I jumped to the regular 1040 last year, so I knew that I would need them professionally done the first time.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I had the most fantastic grapes ever - they were so sweet and crunchy

also, I'm going to be a whiny because I feel sick and my eyes hurt, skin is itchy. Wish I had not visited my folks this holidays (so I couldn't get sick)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I wish I had something to get out and do.. I want to go outside because Im so so sick of my house.. but theres nothing that I could go do! Minus a walk.. but I really don't think my town is pretty.


At least you get really nice summers. Unlike my half of the state were it seems to rain all year long.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cypher said:


> I don't think I can do EZ. I was thinking that I could've used Turbo Tax this year, but I couldn't even bring myself to do that.


I was talking about the 1040EZ.

Yeah, I went to the regular 1040 in 2011, so I do have it professionally done in case I want to use it as a template. They even gave me a list of things I can use to deduct! I plan on using part of my refund for new windows (35 years old and they are gapping - I paid a LOT of extra money for heating due to the windy winter this year. I have to put a stop to the drafts once and for all.....the money I spend for the windows is deductible for next year, too!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

How much more physical pain will it take because it starts to feel good again, I really wonder.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I just want a boyfriend


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think dutch, to me, sounds similar to what swedish must sound like for someone who doesn't know swedish. I can hear the similarities while not understanding what they're saying. It's fun.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

probably offline said:


> I think dutch, to me, sounds similar to what swedish must sound like for someone who doesn't know swedish. I can hear the similarities while not understanding what they're saying. It's fun.


Mix it with a South African accent (like so many down there) and it's a hoot.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Mix it with a South African accent (like so many down there) and it's a hoot.


I've only met one person from south africa. He sounded so weird. I loved it.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Everytime I hear someone mention a Dutch accent I can't help but think of Steve McClaren, an English man. When managing a Dutch football team he did not learn Dutch, but spoke bad broken English with an even worse Dutch accent like a real life 'Allo 'Allo character instead. Makes me giggle every time.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I think dutch, to me, sounds similar to what swedish must sound like for someone who doesn't know swedish. I can hear the similarities while not understanding what they're saying. It's fun.


Haha, I have exactly the same thing when listening to Swedish. And Danish. I can never tell the difference.


----------



## monkeyoffmyback (Mar 18, 2013)

*how many of us*

how many people do you think log in to this website? How many people do you think are there like this in the world?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I was going to comment but then I realized there's difference between Major & severe depression. At least I think there may be one...In any case I've slowly stopped doing things that I used to enjoy over the years. Initially more due to anxiety issues however. Depression is no aid in the matters though


i'm not sure if there is ,i've seen it used interchangeably ,but yea it just feels like my options are becoming limited and I have no control over it. meds aren't helping. I think maybe I should try getting out more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


> i'm not sure if there is ,i've seen it used interchangeably ,but yea it just feels like my options are becoming limited and I have no control over it. meds aren't helping. I think maybe I should try getting out more.


I didn't know people use those terms interchangeably. I still don't think I'm at the point you're describing yet, however, I know where you are coming from. Perhaps getting out to find new interests will do the trick for you


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've just certified my status as a Canadian in an alternative way. Instead of being a hockey fan(as most are) I rode my bike home from work this morning in the snow while it was still snowing lightly. It snowed all night again which proves to me that whoever decided Spring officially begins in March doesn't know Alberta, lol. Anyway, all my life I've seen people here riding their bikes with chains on the wheels in the dead of winter in terribly cold temperatures & thought "that's nuts". It wasn't cold out but I got the same "that's guy is nuts" looks from people as I rode by, lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I didn't know people use those terms interchangeably. I still don't think I'm at the point you're describing yet, however, I know where you are coming from. Perhaps getting out to find new interests will do the trick for you


thanks, sorry to hear you are dealing with similar problems. I will have to give it a try when I get the inspiration to go out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You so crazy. It's Friday!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Just found my old blog from when I was about 14/15 where I would just write about everything and anything. It's quite embarrassing but I have to say, I was a smart kid.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

^ I found my etchings on my cave wall from when I was 14/15. I was a horny little ****er that's for sure.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

In the future, perhaps in about 50 years time, there will be a new way of making gravy.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^^I find stuff I have written on forums from years ago and I find it a little embarrassing. I think its natural, we all change and aren't the same people we were. I agree that you come across as an intelligent person for your age noyadefleur so you don't have that to worry about. I know when I was 17 or even 21 I certainly didn't come across as anywhere near as intelligent as a lot of people on here. there are a lot of smart kids on here.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm glad there wasn't the internet when I was young.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still have my first journal from when I was 13 (1988!).....back when my mother mental illness started. It was before and after I had my first ever panic attack.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

My lips get chapped too often.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> In the future, perhaps in about 50 years time, there will be a new way of making gravy.


 Yes, maybe. What is it with the lag in gravy making advancement? And I think it's time for a new condiment. We really haven't had anything new since hot sauce. I want a condiment that I can put on oatmeal, a hotdog and jell-o without reaching for a different container. Food science has, thus far, failed us.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

renegade disaster said:


> ^^I find stuff I have written on forums from years ago and I find it a little embarrassing. I think its natural, we all change and aren't the same people we were. I agree that you come across as an intelligent person for your age noyadefleur so you don't have that to worry about. I know when I was 17 or even 21 I certainly didn't come across as anywhere near as intelligent as a lot of people on here. there are a lot of smart kids on here.


Well thank you, I really do appreciate you saying so! If anything, it's just interesting to see how you change as a person over the years (and what stays the same), that's why I keep things like that in existence.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

typemismatch said:


> I'm glad there wasn't the internet when I was young.


ha! same in some ways. at least i'd hope that I didn't contribute but just observe or read others interactions,i've learned a lot from that. some people are gifted at being able to be concise and very literate as well as very smart. I was not one of them.it took time for me to get where I am.



millenniumman75 said:


> I still have my first journal from when I was 13 (1988!).....back when my mother mental illness started. It was before and after I had my first ever panic attack.


wow, I have dug out some school books from back then and thought it was kind of interesting how I had planned how I figured my life would go with no real insight into my mental health. ignorance is bliss! 
:/


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

noyadefleur said:


> Well thank you, I really do appreciate you saying so! If anything, it's just interesting to see how you change as a person over the years (and what stays the same), that's why I keep things like that in existence.


np, yea it can be fun and good to observe our evolution as individuals. also offers perspective and can help us see the positives in who we are now.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

My mind is so empty that I can't even think of a random thought to put in this thread.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

You know those moments in films where a conversation ends on the perfect note & then it cuts to a completely different scene elsewhere? It would be nice if life was like that rather than having to figure out best way to move on from complete moments. Those grey areas can be killer, and not in the good way


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I could eat anything in the universe if it had enough Sriracha on it. I also find myself physically unable to stop eating black licorice. Perhaps I could combine the two...


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

Barette said:


> I think I could eat anything in the universe if it had enough Sriracha on it. I also find myself physically unable to stop eating black licorice. Perhaps I could combine the two...


 patent pending


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

noyadefleur said:


> Just found my old blog from when I was about 14/15 where I would just write about everything and anything. It's quite embarrassing but I have to say, I was a smart kid.


Everything I wrote when I was 14 needs to be burned and then a priest needs to be called.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn, I feel a bit sick :/


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Do some people truly feel happy all day every day?

Happiness to me are those brief moments a day when I'm doing something fun, inbetween all the ****ing bull****.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lawl listening to my friend argue with his dad over teamspeak and laughing my *** off. He never knows when to stfu


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wish I never stopped playing the drums....


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Holeee-****, some people get _waaaaay_ too cutthroat when it comes to Power Rangers. "This series was better!" "No, only these are good because of the guy who produced it!" "It all went to hell after this series." I think they forget it's a show about people in spandex fighting people in monster costumes.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you guys know there was a newsletter called "Hermaphrodites with Attitude"? Is that not also the best 3 words ever written? 

Hence my status. I need to read that newsletter. What gives hermaphrodites such attitude? Does attitude come with being a hermaphrodite? Can you have attitude without being a hermaphrodite, or does true attitude come only with both sets of genitals? I need to know.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Sometimes I think I actually get in more sh*t trying to do the right thing then if I just sat there complacently telling people what they want to hear, regardless if the consequences may harm others.

I know you were a bit irked that I was defending her, but you have no idea that when others were complaining about you, I defended you too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I bit my tongue while chewing gum at work last night. In that moment it occurred to me that if they actually made a drink that tasted like blood as they do in the _TV show True Blood_ I would likely be a regularly(if not heavy) consumer of it. I don't know if that is weird or not


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Life can be pretty damn boring at times.

I'm growing used to it. When something exciting happens I feel out of my comfort zone.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Sometimes I really hate the internet... I wonder how my life would have turned out without it, I'm pretty sure it would have been alot better!


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Sometimes I really hate the internet... I wonder how my life would have turned out without it, I'm pretty sure it would have been alot better!


Me too broddie, me too

Then again, I imagine life would be significantly harder without it heh. It's a toss up


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Me too broddie, me too
> 
> Then again, I imagine life would be significantly harder without it heh. It's a toss up


Atleast I wouldn't have had an excuse to sit inside all day, perhaps actually motivate me enough to actually go out and make some friends.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Atleast I wouldn't have had an excuse to sit inside all day, perhaps actually motivate me enough to actually go out and make some friends.


Oh, I feel you. Yeah, same here man. I'm at that point now even with the internet being available. Staying in the house most of the time is getting old.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I just went into some sort of self induced trance scratching my thighs while on the toilet.

sadly, I think that was the highlight of my day thus far.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw yiss. Motha-****in Hot Cheetos with _Limon_. I haven't had these in damn well near a decade. I didn't even know they sold them in this state. I forgot how good they tasted. Now if I could just find some Fritos with lemon and I'll be set.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Technology can be a real ***** sometimes... why the f does bluetooth seem to not work half the time.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

(i think) ive uncovered an old belief that to suffer is to become stronger. this is true but is this necessary? this is a faulty core belief.

the correct way of thought (_solution_) is to understand the logic and emotion(s) of others and create solutions in my life


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

toutenkarthon said:


> Technology can be a real ***** sometimes... why the f does bluetooth seem to not work half the time.


Don't be mad; that's a blessing in disguise.

Whenever you see people using those, they always look crazy, sort of like they are talking to themselves, lol.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Don't be mad; that's a blessing in disguise.
> 
> Whenever you see people using those, they always look crazy, sort of like they are talking to themselves, lol.


lol hey anything that would make people less inclined to approach you is still desirable, am I right or am I right?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm baking some chocolate chip cookies tonight. Enough cookies for one sad depressed shell of a person. omnomnom


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would love to visit Jerusalem one day, that city has so much history, and it means so much to so many people. Thousands of people have died to defend that city throughout history, and thousands more have tried to conquer it. And today the Israelis and Palestinians continue to fight over it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I need to do something about my weekends. I don't even leave the house.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I just ate 3 brownies. I don't know whether to be impressed with myself or repulsed. Why not be both?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

slytherin said:


> I just ate 3 brownies. I don't know whether to be impressed with myself or repulsed. Why not be both?


Disappointed, because you didn't share.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm secretly hoping that he'll drunk text me tonight...and that he'll tell me that he misses me. I'm the one who decided to break it off yet I still want him, only as a friend. But after all the things I've told him the other night, I doubt he'll ever talk to me again. I hurt him so much & it hurts me to see him in pain. It hurts me even more when I realise that I'm the reason why he feels this way. 

Whatever. He's probably drinking it up with the guys & who knows, he might've found some other chick at the bar & they are probably fcking right now as I write this.He is bad for me but damn he is addictive. Time to move on & find myself a nice guy. Hope he won't be the boring type. I like wild guys :/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millyxox said:


> I'm secretly hoping that he'll drunk text me tonight...and that he'll tell me that he misses me. I'm the one who decided to break it off yet I still want him, only as a friend. But after all the things I've told him the other night, I doubt he'll ever talk to me again. I hurt him so much & it hurts me to see him in pain. It hurts me even more when I realise that I'm the reason why he feels this way.
> 
> Whatever. He's probably drinking it up with the guys & who knows, he might've found some other chick at the bar & they are probably fcking right now as I write this.He is bad for me but damn he is addictive. Time to move on & find myself a nice guy. Hope he won't be the boring type. I like wild guys :/


I dare say your chances of finding a "wild guy" who isn't like the one you keep posting about are rather slim.

---

My roomies have about 7 people over for a bbq, they are all sitting on the veranda not 10m away from me and yet I have zero desire to go sit with them. It's not even anxiety keeping me from doing so, I just have no desire to do so. A true introvert I suppose.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

slytherin said:


> I just ate 3 brownies. I don't know whether to be impressed with myself or repulsed. Why not be both?


I feel kinda pathetic considering I eat only 3 brownies when I'm being good.

That said, I've had about 20 pieces of black licorice so far today. I don't have any plans to stop.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> I feel kinda pathetic considering I eat only 3 brownies when I'm being good.
> 
> That said, I've had about 20 pieces of black licorice so far today. I don't have any plans to stop.


And your still thin, some people get all the luck. :mum


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The class I'm doing the worst in, and at greatest risk of failing, is the one that's considered the fluff course to everyone else- Interpersonal relationships. Figures..


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

what a day


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I gained 2kg and my skin is awful. Don't like my physical appearance right now


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

When I get to work each morning, there is this insanely hot guy who works in an adjacent building. Like he's model hot and he emerges from this sleek $70k sportscar and probably has a great job.

But what's more than that is his swagger. He walks with all the confidence in the world. ALL the girls in my office peek out just to check him out when he comes and are literally drooling. Not even figurative, they actually stare. One of the girls told me we would be great together. But then the other day, he happened to be with his kid. And also what appeared to be a wife. LOL...

Too bad. There are some really great looking guys in my area, and loaded as well. I just don't really take the time to socialize outside of work. I am hoping that one of them will just land in my lap without me trying. Because that's my life story at the moment.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder how many self-help books about motivation go unread because their owners don't find the motivation to read them.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I think there's a combination of 'meh' switches somewhere that after a certain time of night, none, one, or both of the switches are flicked on. One makes me disinterested in most genres of music, and the other makes all available radio stations play **** music or just talk for ages.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Chuck Norris likes his meat so rare, he eats unicorns"

That's the text my bro sent me last night. Absolutely priceless! haha


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I want to drop out of HS so frikkin' badly...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I recorded myself sleeping. Now I know exactly how much I snore.

Answer: Sporadically


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

i've always identified with prostitute characters in books and movies. sometimes [like this morning] when i look at myself in the mirror i just think over and over "you're a dirty *****.. a filthy, dirty *****" and sometimes it makes my heart beat faster and my face and chest burn and i start feeling excited. i have this fascination with prostitutes and i often wonder what it would be like to be one- due to my feelings of emptiness and intellectual fixation on eroticism.

this will never ever materialize


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

There is a constant low pitched beeping noise coming from outside my apartment. It's driving me ****ing insane.


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Is there anything better than rubbing your face against a cat?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hematite said:


> Is there anything better than rubbing your face against a cat?


Yes, and it involves rubbing your face against a "cat".


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Yes, and it involves rubbing your face against a "cat".


Do you talk to yours, too?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hematite said:


> Do you talk to yours, too?


Well, ahem, a few words perhaps.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

mardou said:


> i've always identified with prostitute characters in books and movies. sometimes [like this morning] when i look at myself in the mirror i just think over and over "you're a dirty *****.. a filthy, dirty *****" and sometimes it makes my heart beat faster and my face and chest burn and i start feeling excited. i have this fascination with prostitutes and i often wonder what it would be like to be one- due to my feelings of emptiness and intellectual fixation on eroticism.
> 
> this will never ever materialize


Aside from _Pretty Woman_, what other films feature prostitutes with main roles? (Then we'll deduce how many of them make it to the end...augh)

I always prefer the ****/prostitute over the virgin, too. I wish women's roles were more complex and varied in films as opposed to virgin OR *****.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

For someone so smart, you are pretty fxcking stupid.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw man I need some new music. I've ****ed every hole of the music I already have. It's all old and used. I knew something new. I'm thinking like 50s music or the type in Zoot Suit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Millenniumman75's Tax Filing Checklist
Federal Tax *CHECK (4/7/13)!*
State Tax *CHECK (4/7/13)!*
City Tax *ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?!?!?!?!*


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I really need to stop falling for girls. I'm pretty damn ugly would they ever want me? I just need to look away and suppress my feelings because it's sure as hell isn't going to be returned at all.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Millenniumman75's Tax Filing Checklist
> Federal Tax *CHECK (4/7/13)!*
> State Tax *CHECK (4/7/13)!*
> City Tax *ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?!?!?!?!*


I envy you. I haven't even started doing my taxes and mine are likely a zillion times more simple than yours. 
-

Earlier a spider with long legs fell on my face. Watched it on the floor for a bit, then got some tissue, grabbed it, and flushed it down the toilet. That was probably the bravest thing I'd ever done in a long time.. I didn't even scream


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!! It's going to be 67 degrees today and 75 degrees tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! OMG IS THIS REAL LIFE OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Watchin' the new episode of Game Of Thrones with a beer & a whiskey under candle light...Yeeeaahhh booooyyy!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> I envy you. I haven't even started doing my taxes and mine are likely a zillion times more simple than yours.
> -
> 
> Earlier a spider with long legs fell on my face. Watched it on the floor for a bit, then got some tissue, grabbed it, and flushed it down the toilet. That was probably the bravest thing I'd ever done in a long time.. I didn't even scream


Last night I found a spider in my bed.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! It's going to be 67 degrees today and 75 degrees tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! OMG IS THIS REAL LIFE OMG OMG OMG


I was told it was going to be 67F here Sunday, and it still got up to 75F!

BOOYAH! lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CoastalSprite said:


> I envy you. I haven't even started doing my taxes and mine are likely a zillion times more simple than yours.
> -
> 
> Earlier a spider with long legs fell on my face. Watched it on the floor for a bit, then got some tissue, grabbed it, and flushed it down the toilet. That was probably the bravest thing I'd ever done in a long time.. I didn't even scream


I caved in and had the Federal taxes done. It's actually expensive! 
I would rather have that than deal with a possible audit. State and City, I can handle. I just had too much otherwise. I kinda promised myself I would do them myself this year.....I have last year's as a template.
At least this year, my goal of buying windows will give me an additional reduction.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's amazing what a little bit of sleep can do for mood. I say this as I stay up past 2 again.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

you're like the sad reality of what fast food items really look like instead of the advertisement depictions of said fast food items. like, i don't think you're trying at all.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Aside from _Pretty Woman_, what other films feature prostitutes with main roles? (Then we'll deduce how many of them make it to the end...augh)
> 
> I always prefer the ****/prostitute over the virgin, too. I wish women's roles were more complex and varied in films as opposed to virgin OR *****.


I can name a couple from memory: "Belle de Jour" by Luis Bunuel. He also has a surrealist movie about a virgin that manipulates a rich guy "That Obscure Object of Desire". And the other one I can think of is "Vivre Sa Vie" by Jean-Luc Godard.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You know I don't really care in the end, I was only doing it because I was told it was possible so just tell me it is not to make it easier for both of us.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

If I see a face within the next 30 minutes, it's being kicked in.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I just cooked the perfect steak. No biggie *flexes*


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I find it very hard to believe that 120 people are viewing the 'Just For Fun' section without posting anything.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I just noticed that my cat's pupils dilate right before attacking something, while playing with her. Had anybody else noticed this and knows why that happens? Is it just a focus thing? To get as much light in as possible? Or is it adrenaline? I want to know how it works.

I just found a video that shows what I'm talking about:






And here you can see it just when the cat focuses in on the object the human is moving around before him(and even more at the end before he jumps out)






^insanely cute, btw


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Watchin' the new episode of Game Of Thrones with a beer & a whiskey under candle light...Yeeeaahhh booooyyy!


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Rice.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, your posts are really amusing to read!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I forgot to close my windows yesterday....thinking it was a safe thing to do.

It rained a bit. 

Fortunately, it wasn't enough to cause too much trouble.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ *The Avengers* has quite the all-star cast. I still only watched it to pass time as opposed to being excited about it like most however

~ I love how in Dr. Strangelove the crazed general never stops smoking his cigar, even when he's firing his machine gun


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Come on Manchester United, score a goal!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Come on City! 
Honestly, I don't like either teams, but I dislike United more xD


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

spring has sprung!? at least for a few hours today it seemed a little milder...


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> *Aside from Pretty Woman, what other films feature prostitutes with main roles?* (Then we'll deduce how many of them make it to the end...augh)
> 
> I always prefer the ****/prostitute over the virgin, too. I wish women's roles were more complex and varied in films as opposed to virgin OR wh*re.


in my mind i had holly golightly in _breakfast at tiffany's_, tralala in _last exit to brooklyn_, iris in _taxi driver_, sÃ©verine in _belle du jour_, nana in _vivre sa vie_, etc etc...

and as for the latter part, i agree. women's roles usually clearly fall within the range of maiden/matron/wh*re.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Come on Manchester United, score a goal!


Screw that! I I want a City win so I can text my bro & rub it in his face! lol



HollowPrince said:


> Come on City!
> Honestly, I don't like either teams, but I dislike United more xD


Your spirit is with the right side on the day, that's enough for me, lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mardou said:


> in my mind i had holly golightly in _breakfast at tiffany's_, tralala in _last exit to brooklyn_, iris in _taxi driver_, séverine in _belle du jour_, nana in _vivre sa vie_, etc etc...
> 
> and as for the latter part, i agree. women's roles usually clearly fall within the range of maiden/matron/wh*re.


there's also ophelia (jamie lee curtis) in trading places. I dunno but I sort of saw that she had a positive role in that film in some respects (from what I can remember).


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Screw that! I I want a City win so I can text my bro & rub it in his face! lol
> 
> Your spirit is with the right side on the day, that's enough for me, lol


There you go, 0:1. Other than that, Arsenal all the way!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Screw that! I I want a City win


yes! same too. I don't really like united tbh.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

What's the point in trying to make friends I wonder?

Doesn't matter how good friends you might be at some point, you're going to drift apart at some point in the future anyway, so why bother?

The same goes for relationships and love I'd say.

I'm perfectly content being alone for the rest of my life, don't gain anything, don't lose anything. That's perfection for me.


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

_Brighter than Sunshine_ from _Aqualung_ is hell of a lot better than I remembered. Milking the hell out of it at the moment.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> What's the point in trying to make friends I wonder?
> 
> Doesn't matter how good friends you might be at some point, you're going to drift apart at some point in the future anyway, so why bother?
> 
> ...


So you wouldn't be alone, and have someone to talk to. Besides, it's a nice to have friends, especially the ones you can have fun with, go out, etc.

Honestly, I though the same... and I distanced myself from pretty much anyone I know. It's one of the crappiest mistakes I've made xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

City beat Utd on the day...mmm...lovely!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> So you wouldn't be alone, and have someone to talk to. Besides, it's a nice to have friends, especially the ones you can have fun with, go out, etc.
> 
> Honestly, I though the same... and I distanced myself from pretty much anyone I know. It's one of the crappiest mistakes I've made xD


I distanced myself too, and then I came back... now THAT was the crappiest mistake I have ever made.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Sometimes I miss the days when it was very difficult to contact me. I didn't have Facebook, didn't have a cell phone, barely even got on the computer. It's something about not knowing what I'm missing out on, I suppose. It also forced me to do more productive things with my life; entirely too much of my time is sucked up by internet use. I almost get depressed talking to people on the internet or through text because I really desire human contact, and though it's difficult, I have to push through it if I am ever going to overcome my anxiety. You find out very quickly who really cares about you when you abandon these things, they're the ones who will find alternate, less convenient ways to get in touch.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> City beat Utd on the day...mmm...lovely!


That game sucked.

At least the Red Devils are going to win the Premier League!


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

Who seriously calls Man U the "Red Devils"? Seems to be such a popular term amongst yanks, but it's proper cringeworthy like.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

wonder how history will view my life?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I think I understand why some people become alcoholics now........ 

It feels **** being drunk on my own but it sure as hell feels better than what I was feeling before.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

COOKIES!!!!

omnomnom...can't stop


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

noyadefleur said:


> Sometimes I miss the days when it was very difficult to contact me. I didn't have Facebook, didn't have a cell phone, barely even got on the computer. It's something about not knowing what I'm missing out on, I suppose. It also forced me to do more productive things with my life; entirely too much of my time is sucked up by internet use. I almost get depressed talking to people on the internet or through text because I really desire human contact, and though it's difficult, I have to push through it if I am ever going to overcome my anxiety. You find out very quickly who really cares about you when you abandon these things, they're the ones who will find alternate, less convenient ways to get in touch.


+1

except I don't think anyone cares about me enough to contact me without using technology lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

there are 7 billion people in the world. if the average person uses one toilet roll per week then that is 7 billion toilet rolls that get made per week. who the hell is making so much toilet roll? where are all the toilet roll factories? why are they not everywhere? why don't i know lots of people that make toilet rolls?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I stopped being (kind of) pretty about 1+ years ago. The fact that I still try is just utterly pathetic.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I can name a couple from memory: "Belle de Jour" by Luis Bunuel. He also has a surrealist movie about a virgin that manipulates a rich guy "That Obscure Object of Desire". And the other one I can think of is "Vivre Sa Vie" by Jean-Luc Godard.





mardou said:


> in my mind i had holly golightly in _breakfast at tiffany's_, tralala in _last exit to brooklyn_, iris in _taxi driver_, séverine in _belle du jour_, nana in _vivre sa vie_, etc etc...
> 
> and as for the latter part, i agree. women's roles usually clearly fall within the range of maiden/matron/wh*re.


How could I forget "Vivre sa vie" and "Taxi Driver"!
And now that I think of Holly Golightly as a prostitute so many things about her character make sense... It's easy to miss in the film, but I feel like an idiot for missing it after reading the book.

I'll make it an assignment to watch films with prostitute during the summer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

noyadefleur said:


> I think I stopped being (kind of) pretty about 1+ years ago. The fact that I still try is just utterly pathetic.


It's impossible to not be pretty when you speak french!

----

It ca be painful designing components, I'm now pulling my hair out trying to save 50 grams of weight.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You know, when there aren't as many as them, and they aren't grouped together, and are only somewhat ghetto, ghetto people are funny as hell. The things they say just make me want to crack up with the way they say it. 
"I don't wanna be in any classes. I wanna go home. I got me some cupcakes waiting for me at home." 
*While the teacher is scrolling through a list of artist names that are going to be at a convention* "Up, there go my name."


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hahahaha..I hate you all. seriously.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So stressful, pseudo intellectual feminist hipsters everywhere.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

huh said:


> hahahaha..I hate you all. seriously.


Give me a hug.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

huh said:


> hahahaha..I hate you all. seriously.


Daaaaaaang, yo!

What I do to you?

*In other news. I could very well have run 17 miles in last three days if I get up off my behind and run tonight.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Why can't it be Wednesday already so that I could sing in the wise words of Mastodon "I just got paid today!".


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't wait until Saturday!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I love my eyes so much...they are the color of amber like a wolf



















How can you not look at these eyes FOREVER? I could. Lol. But then again, I guess I'm a bit narcissistic.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I want my kids to have this color eye as well.

I think this is the most attractive and is like looking at a sunrise on an autumn day. Not too big of a fan of blue eyes. Green eyes are nice though.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Loneliness becomes an acid that eats away at you.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

calichick said:


> I love my eyes so much...they are the color of amber like a wolf
> 
> How can you not look at these eyes FOREVER? I could. Lol. But then again, I guess I'm a* bit* narcissistic.


Just a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I totally feel as though I need another night off work but if I don't go in then working Saturday for the make up & gain some extra hours was pointless



Zeppelin said:


> That game sucked.
> 
> At least the Red Devils are going to win the Premier League!


I thought the game was alright. The energy was there just not as many chances as might have been expected.

Generally I find big name games to be pretty ordinary most times though, too much hype always leaves a bit of disappointment after the fact


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

*A man dressed as the Cookie Monster has been accused of shoving a two-year-old in New York's Times Square after the toddler's family refused to tip him.*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mark101 said:


> *A man dressed as the Cookie Monster has been accused of shoving a two-year-old in New York's Times Square after the toddler's family refused to tip him.*


that cookie monster was always a bit of a live wire tbh.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Why have i stopped caring.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> *In other news. I could very well have run 17 miles in last three days if I get up off my behind and run tonight.


And I just did that. Now, I am going to be sore, but no pain, no gain, Big Boy!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I totally feel as though I need another night off work but if I don't go in then working Saturday for the make up & gain some extra hours was pointless
> 
> I thought the game was alright. The energy was there just not as many chances as might have been expected.
> 
> Generally I find big name games to be pretty ordinary most times though, too much hype always leaves a bit of disappointment after the fact


The game was a good game to watch, it just sucked because my team lost. I thought there was going to be more chances too in the game.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> I want my kids to have this color eye as well.
> 
> I think this is the most attractive and is like looking at a sunrise on an autumn day. Not too big of a fan of blue eyes. Green eyes are nice though.


I have some green eye genes in my DNA in case you want them.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Conversations on the bus are the best. 

Guy's friend: Who was it you were talking to?
Guy: My little sister, holy **** she's gotten so hot now.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm still worried... this fear sucks hopefully I can find the errors in my ways and improve myself. I need to be stronger.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Stilla said:


> Conversations on the bus are the best.
> 
> Guy's friend: Who was it you were talking to?
> Guy: My little sister, holy **** she's gotten so hot now.


Oh geez xD, disturbing.

--------

All this time it was simple confusion between dynamic vs static pressure.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wish I could become a ghost and haunt all the crappy people I don't like.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> All this time it was simple confusion between dynamic vs static pressure.


Oh the horrors... Now let's throw in some other words like stagnation pressure and total pressure to add to the confusion about something that shouldn't be that difficult except for the fact that two of those words start with an 's' and sound like something has stopped moving.

__________________

I am le tired.
Well have a nap... THEN FIRE ZE MISSILES!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SuperSky said:


> Oh the horrors... Now let's throw in some other words like stagnation pressure and total pressure to add to the confusion about something that shouldn't be that difficult except for the fact that two of those words start with an 's' and sound like something has stopped moving.


lol yeah, I have not had to deal with fluid dynamics since about 2008 and had forgotten EVERYTHING. Pretty much teaching myself from scratch since I have to design an inlet system for an engine...

Oh the fun to be had.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One of the radios at work was on a country/western station as I was leaving this morning. In this grungy, deep southern accent the guy in the song sang these lyrics:
_
"I'd rather hear a fat girl fart than listen to a pretty boy sing"_

I laughed. Those are just not lyrics you expect to hear


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

i should just stop


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I think I did really well on my programming exam today.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I need a hair cut =/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I woke up an hour early this morning thinking I heard a doorbell. It was also a panic attack (jolting me awake). I could not get back to sleep. I now have to get through a 12 hour day on that much less sleep.

Thanks, (imaginary) doorbell.....I'd like to "ring" your neck!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

took someones dog out for a walk today, was nice to get out for a bit. wish she didn't keep trying to piss and crap on peoples lawns though lol.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Are we supposed to wear these on the outside? Lol!

http://store.americanapparel.net/product/?productId=rsadm404

I'm pretty sure I'd only wear them on my head.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I want, no, _need_ in on this.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kierawrr/31-crazy-before-and-after-photos-of-korean-plastic-4gx1

The jaw reshaping is amazing.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

thewall said:


> I want, no, _need_ in on this.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kierawrr/31-crazy-before-and-after-photos-of-korean-plastic-4gx1
> 
> The jaw reshaping is amazing.


O__O

Mind=blown.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

thewall said:


> I want, no, _need_ in on this.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kierawrr/31-crazy-before-and-after-photos-of-korean-plastic-4gx1
> 
> The jaw reshaping is amazing.


The further down I scrolled the more it creeped me out


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> The further down I scrolled the more it creeped me out


No doubt. Can you imagine looking at photo albums from the past?

"Here I am at 15..."

"Oh **** put that **** away! I mean, you were uh, cute...ish."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

renegade disaster said:


> took someones dog out for a walk today, was nice to get out for a bit. wish she didn't keep trying to piss and crap on peoples lawns though lol.


If she gotta go, she gotta go!

We could actually let our dog go without a leash sometimes. If he hung around an area too long, we'd call him and he'd trot right up to us.

He seemed to have the same area where he would let loose, though lol.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> If she gotta go, she gotta go!
> 
> We could actually let our dog go without a leash sometimes. If he hung around an area too long, we'd call him and he'd trot right up to us.
> 
> He seemed to have the same area where he would let loose, though lol.


yea her dog tends to want to go on the nicest parts of grass which usually means someones front garden. I had to take a short cut through an area which is more ok with dogs. typically she wouldn't go in that area though! lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking at profiles on OkCupid reminds me why my self confidence is so low. I don't feel compatible or worthy of most of the silhouettes on offer


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

puk da folize!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Go Red Soxs! 


......


No seriously, go to another town. I'd like to get home in less than 2 hours. 
Thanks


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Funny how you are only sick if a doctor says you are sick.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

God, hatred of self boiling up...



AllToAll said:


> I'll make it an assignment to watch films with prostitute during the summer.


_Nights of Cabiria_ is a good one, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I wish I was perfect


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

As much as I want to cut this short, part of me wants to stay just to watch how this trainwreck is going to unfold.

And scumbag brother. He's buying a new apartment in a pretty part of town, and when I told him mom wants to live with him after the divorce, he says she will stay with me.

Uh... where, my cardboard box?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've learned way too much about the .NET garbage collector today. In short, its behaviour annoys me. It makes it hard to tell if the service I wrote is actually being efficient or if the GC just hasn't decided to free up the memory yet. Quite annoying.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I seriously don't know who the **** I'm supposed to be anymore. Nothing but fragments of the person I once was and fragments of the person I ought to have turned into but never did because I'm constantly sabotaging myself in order to keep myself from going totally bat**** insane.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I distanced myself too, and then I came back... now THAT was the crappiest mistake I have ever made.


Why is that, if I may know?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Why is that, if I may know?


Why was it a mistake, or why did I come out of it?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Why was it a mistake, or why did I come out of it?


Why was it a mistake? Should have made myself clear, sorry


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Why was it a mistake? Should have made myself clear, sorry


I'll PM you about that, might get long winded and don't want to get too off-topic here not to mention I don't wanna put that for all of SAS to see.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I'll PM you about that, might get long winded and don't want to get too off-topic here not to mention I don't wanna put that for all of SAS to see.


Sure, no problem.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Headaches. Headaches everywhere.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You there...fetch me that squirrel!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

christ. there's a "buffalo wild wings" opening up where there used to be a big bookstore. a whole entire restaurant based on the scrawniest, cheapest, most meatless part of the chicken aside from the goddam FEET. who goes to a restaurant wanting nothing but wings for god's sake? 

you know those people who pass on the right on the on ramp, and never use their directionals? THEY are the people who go to a chicken wing restaurant and actually look FORWARD to it. 

I'd open up a chicken wing restaurant only when people walked in, they'd go "where's all the chicken wings at?" because they'd walk in and see that it was really a pancake house. they'd say, "hellz yeah, I'll have me some pancakes!" once they figured it out. now THERE's a restaurant idea.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I PUT TOO MUCH CHILI ON THIS CHICKEN.

But god it's good.

*finishes 3rd litre of water*


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I wish I had a guy friend. Someone I can joke around with when it comes to dirty jokes. I can't even do that with my current female friends. I love them & all but damn they are way too girly. All they talk about is 'zOMG shopping sprees' 'cute clothes'. I miss having a guy friend & seeing a guy's perspective.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

WTF? I turn on the tv, and am flipping through channels, and the Mariners are losing to the Astros 13-0 in the 4th inning? And it's a no hitter I think for the Astros....

That's what you get I guess when you have a minor league team playing in your city.... I hate the M's.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I forgot how good of a movie The Lion King is!

And damn, Zepp! I didn't expect the Astros to score 13 all season with that AAA lineup centered around Ryan Carter lol. I hope Montero breaks out and that Morse has a good season, the pitching seems decent.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't understand why doing this does that but it does, so I don't do it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I PUT TOO MUCH CHILI ON THIS CHICKEN.
> 
> But god it's good.
> 
> *finishes 3rd litre of water*












Milks works way better than water.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

And now apparently a member just admitted to rape ._. in a thread I was monitoring.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> And now apparently a member just admitted to rape ._. in a thread I was monitoring.












edit: Looks like the thread was deleted, as opposed to locked *eyeroll*


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My cat is a sleepy bug today. He hasn't even eaten dinner yet. From noon to now, he's been napping. Life would be so simple being a cat


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I have found a new addiction in documentaries, particularly ones on individuals. Currently watching one on Robert Plant.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I can still remember the taste and texture of the chips (fries) I ate with my school dinners when I was about 10 years old.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That film was a series of strangely intense, somewhat humourous, thought provoking conversations


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> edit: Looks like the thread was deleted, as opposed to locked *eyeroll*


Eh it's enlightening.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I think I have found a new addiction in documentaries, particularly ones on individuals. Currently watching one on Robert Plant.


What is the documentary on Robert Plant called? I want to watch it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

dissonance said:


> and now apparently a member just admitted to rape ._. In a thread i was monitoring.


what. The. ****.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Free the hermit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> What is the documentary on Robert Plant called? I want to watch it.


This was was called "Robert Plant - By myself", can find it on YouTube.

----------

Got to work today to find this:


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought a cookie today, and was so sad when I thought I'd eaten it all. Then I look down and saw half of it broke off and fell on my lap and I hadn't even noticed. It was in that moment I learned to believe in god.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


>


The real question here is...












Barette said:


> I bought a cookie today, and was so sad when I thought I'd eaten it all. Then I look down and saw half of it broke off and fell on my lap and I hadn't even noticed. *It was in that moment I learned to believe in god.*


Your welcome


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I just realized how much humanity sucks.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Also, I look like a crack wh*re. Due to my upcoming period I am breaking out, I'm bloating, (I'm also bloating due to not taking laxatives now, double bloat), I have bruises and cuts and scratches all over me (most of my own doing, so they're deep and won't heal for a while), and now I have two boils on the heel of my feet from IDK-the-****-what.

I look like the DEFINITION of a ****ing wreck right now.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Your welcome


You're welcome*

You're welcome.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I would like someone to think for me instead. That is my thought of the day, and ideally someone else would have thought that up for me. Ideally.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> You're welcome*
> 
> You're welcome.


Silence infidel.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

He's dead to me now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dry engine sumps. That is all.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

It's been raining a lot lately. It's perfect for singin' and dancing in it but my happiness level, that is required for me to do that, hasn't reached it's maximum level so I can't do it now. One day though. One day.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

he he he

ho ho ho

ha ha ha...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It just cooled down 13 degrees in one hour - darn gust front! No rain, but the cool down. Well, at least I can still run.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy National Sibling Da- oh wait. 4ever alone...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"They estimate he slept with close to 5,000 woman in his lifetime"...

Oh James Hunt, how your story intrigues me.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

My reaction when I found the giant new box of cereal my dad bought.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> "They estimate he slept with close to 5,000 woman in his lifetime"...
> 
> Oh James Hunt, how your story intrigues me.


5,000 woman?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> 5,000 woman?


Yep, and he died ages 45, so let's assume he began his sexual romp at 20, that's 25 years = sex with a new woman every 1.8 days.

He was an F1 driver in the 70's btw, so pretty much like a rock star.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> Yep, and he died ages 45, so let's assume he began his sexual romp at 20, that's 25 years = sex with a new woman every 1.8 days.
> 
> He was an F1 driver in the 70's btw, so pretty much like a rock star.


He probably had one of them sekshul diseases, too. lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Barette said:


> I bought a cookie today, and was so sad when I thought I'd eaten it all. Then I look down and saw half of it broke off and fell on my lap and I hadn't even noticed. It was in that moment I learned to believe in god.


Very funny (I don't think).

see:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f38/how-has-god-touched-your-life-192764/


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

People will think I'm a huge jerk, but as long as no one needs me I won't be there.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ It's funny how people subtly judge you when you don't have one of the latest smart phones. I don't want or need one of them. The next phone I buy will be a _Black Berry 9320_ & it's completely for practical reasons. It has a texting keypad, isn't touch screen & can still be used on a _"pay as you go"_ plan so I don't need to sign a contract. I have no interest in phone flash nor being connected to everything all the time. I suspect by the time I'm between 30-35 my views on technology will make me akin to a fossil, lol

~ Chelsea play Rubin Kazhan in Russia this morning, I hope we go through to the next round. I'm not big on the Europa League but it's a European trophy & one of 2 we can still win this season

~ The grumpy lumber guy was in good spirits last night at work because when it's not winter & there's no snow offloading goes quick. He gave me a free pen, lol


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy ****. It's snowing heavily outside. I thought I'd missed all of the snow since I wasn't around. Man, I love Canada.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I desperately wanted to post 'that's what she said' to this thread but chickened out: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/why-is-this-so-hard-354177/


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I was thinking today. Why did people stop wearing capes? How the hell did we lose out on one of the coolest items of clothing?!



Brasilia said:


> I desperately wanted to post 'that's what she said' to this thread but chickened out: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/why-is-this-so-hard-354177/


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It's really good to make hot chocolate "from scratch" in a pot(it works in the microwave too of course but I want the coziness factor), with cacao and sugar mixed with milk(or water). It tastes like summer nights at my grandparents.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

probably offline said:


> It's really good to make hot chocolate "from scratch" in a pot(it works in the microwave too of course but I want the coziness factor), with cocoa and sugar mixed with milk(or water). It tastes like summer nights at my grandparents.


Did you make the chocolate and sugar yourself?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lad said:


> Did you make the chocolate and sugar yourself?





probably offline said:


> "from scratch"


.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

probably offline said:


> .


I was only kidding, that's impressive though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lad said:


> I was only kidding, that's impressive though.


I know=) It just seemed like you didn't notice the quotation marks, so I pointed them out to you(the joke would have been better if they hadn't been there).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

CristianNC said:


> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130213005641/fallout/images/d/dd/Oh-you-93067263235.jpeg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I went and did it anyway!
> [URL]http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/why-is-this-so-hard-354177/#post1062746313[/URL]


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I went and did it anyway!
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/why-is-this-so-hard-354177/#post1062746313


That's the spirit!


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I know=) It just seemed like you didn't notice the quotation marks, so I pointed them out to you(the joke would have been better if they hadn't been there).


Fair enoof.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm proud of myself. Some kids on the bus were touching my hair and I went "Why are you touching my hair?" Like I turned around and look right at them and they be all like "I wasn't touching your hair." It's one thing for my hair to accidentally touch the back of the seat, it's another thing to feel something be touching your scalp. I called them out. Imma thug. I be thuggin' it out.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wish I could play the piano.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Forgetting to go to sleep is my new thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I followed the advertising & went through the online process to open a new savings account. The last thing it said was print & mail in a form to complete the transaction without going in to the bank. Today the bank rings me & says I have to come in. That's false advertising


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I wouldn't mind taking up ice hockey as a hobby/sport for fun. shame I don't know anyone around here that feels the same way, plus I generally suck at making friends and the nearest ice rink is a long way away.

what i'd really like is my own personal ice rink and a team of robots. yea, thats totally feasible right? :-D


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Quinnipiac and Yale, HAH! I like it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

So I always eat dinner and surf the net at the same time, but tis hard to do w/an artichoke.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

...Sometimes I read these forums and I can't tell whether or not people are being serious or trolling.

Not going to lie, I troll from time to time too, and admittedly I'm pretty good at disguising it. Some of you though ... You guys are kings of this sh*t.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't wanna go to the city :/


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

it's funny that my two favorite musical artists have hit songs titled "Man on the Moon" and that the guy in my avatar also starred in a film with the same title..... hence my status


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/i-have-two-personalities-356873/

My thought:This link should explain to them why.........


----------



## OdeToMelancholy (Dec 18, 2012)

I was teaching a student a few chords on the piano, and as soon as she put them together to make a harmony it suddenly started pouring with rain, when not long ago the skies had been relatively clear. It was probably the most beautiful sight I've seen this week. The kid even turned to me and asked whether she'd changed the weather with her playing. Perhaps she did. 

I have no idea why, but small happenings like that are what makes me appreciate this otherwise quite miserable life.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Goodbye real life and hello fake!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My dogs armpits smell EXACTLY like Doritos. Like if I were blind folded and told to sniff, I would seriously think it was a bag of Doritos.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Braless is Best? Study Says Bras Make Breasts Saggier


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

smileys are working again! :clap

well done to the person who fixed it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I just found my old Neopets account and it's over 7 1/2 years old. Aww.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Whenever I'm going to travel, I dread someone will ask to switch seats with me or will simply take it without consulting it. I always choose the window seat when I buy the ticket online because I don't like the middle or aisle! They can do the same, so don't sit your butt in my chosen seat because.... I'm to shy to say no if you ask for it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, that's solved then. Any dilemma I've had is gone ^_^

On the other note... I need to STFU.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder why he chose that lifestyle...I want to ask him , but he hates it when I ask questions about his 'job'. He's always paranoid that I'll call the cops & rat him out.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I sorted through my laptop looking to delete old files to free up space, and man, what a trip. 

I watched videos I made back in MS, listened to my guitar and singing from when I was like 13, read old essays I did for school in Freshman and Sophomore year English Honors (which, interestingly, I realized weren't as great as I thought they were. In fact they were downright awkward sounding! I deserved all those C's after all). 

If you guys ever are bored or feeling uninspired, I suggest looking through your old files. You never know what you'll find. It could get your creative juices flowing, or simply give yourself a better sense of identity over the years.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Whenever I'm going to travel, I dread someone will ask to switch seats with me or will simply take it without consulting it. I always choose the window seat when I buy the ticket online because I don't like the middle or aisle! They can do the same, so don't sit your butt in my chosen seat because.... I'll to shy to say no if you ask for it.


I remember on the last plane trip I was on I was in the middle and this guy kept talking to me and drinking little bottles of wine. Yeahh..I hate the middle.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I remember on the last plane trip I was on I was in the middle and this guy kept talking to me and drinking little bottles of wine. Yeahh..I hate the middle.


I always feel trapped in that seat; the people on my sides take the arm rest and I can't rest my head anywhere. And on the aisle seat someone always hits you with either their butt, luggage or food cart when passing.
Hence why I choose the window aisle and would like it to stay that way when I board the plane.

/rant


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some people are so naive it's actually scary.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

When you text, it's likely the person next to you or behind you is reading it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wish I had a ****ty female friend. Not a girl who would sleep with married/taken men, but just a promiscuous girl. I think it would be cool to talk to her and listen to her experiences.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I need to read Jane Eyre.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Went to a store and cause I'm craving for a donut. Wasted money cause it didn't taste good. It's glutenfree. ,


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Umm....oops, lol.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:yay 666th post!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't sleep. I'm like an owl these past recent weeks


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

If only Tiger could fly.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I just feel like sleeping all day -__-


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw ****, I think my TV's busted. If it is, this _could_ mean the end of me. Looks like I'm going to have to be... *productive*.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If _they _did something like this, it would have been applauded and celebrated. And yet when we do it, we're condemned. **** right off :roll


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

baked ziti 420 blaze it

edit: legalize baked ziti


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm trying to find a dermatologist.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My life has been a very strange occurrence.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

****.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got outside, but it was a bit chilly. I wanted to wear shorts today, but 55F is a bit chilly.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Broom broom


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't understand Emma Watson's fame. Mediocre talent and extraordinarily plain looks and body. No appeal at all. Her star will dwindle soon, hopefully I can feel that schadenfreude sooner than later.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> I don't understand Emma Watson's fame. Mediocre talent and _*extraordinarily plain looks*_ and body. No appeal at all. Her star will dwindle soon, hopefully I can feel that schadenfreude sooner than later.


Compared to you? I'd have to agree


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> I don't understand Emma Watson's fame. Mediocre talent and extraordinarily plain looks and body. No appeal at all. Her star will dwindle soon, hopefully I can feel that schadenfreude sooner than later.


I agree on the talent, but she's stunning.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> I don't understand Emma Watson's fame. Mediocre talent and extraordinarily plain looks and body. No appeal at all. Her star will dwindle soon, hopefully I can feel that schadenfreude sooner than later.


She did a great job in the Hairy Potter movies that is. She's a good actress. 50 years from now she's still going to be famous, even if she quits acting.

But what do I know, Nicholas Cage is one of my favorite actors and everybody seems to hate him for some reason.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't understand contemporary fashion. I don't understand skinny jeans for men, period. I don't understand some of the wild mixes of colour people wear. I don't understand some of the fitted/loose clothing mixes. I will never be up to date with fashion or technology


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

**** for forest... and I thought I've seen everything...



Zeppelin said:


> She did a great job in the Hairy Potter movies that is. She's a good actress. 50 years from now she's still going to be famous, even if she quits acting.
> 
> But what do I know, Nicholas Cage is one of my favorite actors and everybody seems to hate him for some reason.


Aye, this ^ Though Harry* Potter 
But yeah, I agree, she's a good actress, and cute IMO, and honestly, there's a lot worse famous people. I'd say Jennifer Lawrence is one of them, since I dislike her acting, then Anne Hathaway... but again, that's just me.

As for Nicolas Cage, I agree there too, his acting rocks, and he always acts a bit like a crazy person, which I like.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if there will be a Margaret Thatcher hologram at Coachella, this year.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Finding a job is all about finding a person who likes you.

You could literally have 0 experience but if a manager is willing to train you and wants to spend 8 hour days with you 5 days a week, then you're just as good as gold. It doesn't hurt if you do have experience and you are extremely intelligent.

I feel like I'm climbing up the ladder at such a young age. I want to reach the top. I love having confidence in myself and my skills and learning from other smart people who are willing to share with you all the knowledge they have. Especially older people who have been in the industry for SO long and know the ins and outs. It's so refreshing.

calichick, self made woman. :lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel so sleepy, tears in my eyes and all.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I wonder if there's anyone in the world that doesn't know at least one "Big" Dave. Even a hermit like me knows a few, and one of them isn't even that big.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.

----
That is a valid sentence in the English language. Google it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> I don't understand Emma Watson's fame. Mediocre talent and extraordinarily plain looks and body. No appeal at all. Her star will dwindle soon, hopefully I can feel that schadenfreude sooner than later.


I saw a preview of a new movie she is in and she looked like Rachel McAdams. I thought it was her at first. Then I realized it was Emma and thought she looked good. Never cared for her though.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What a pity that man had to ascend from apes, the earth would be a much nicer place if the apes stayed in the jungle.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Sheeeiiittt


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

God I am so freaking antsy tonight. I think it's one of those rare moments where I _want_ to be at a party or something.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I finally hit the 90% on my PM inbox. Well don't I feel special. (half of them are quote notifications >.>) I spend too many hours here. Which wouldn't be so bad, except that the sole reason I joined was to fix my SA, and so far it's been one year and I've only gotten worse.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who originally thought Gotye was some sort of Goatse thing?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SuperSky said:


> Am I the only one who originally thought Gotye was some sort of Goatse thing?


I still pronounce him "Goatse" generally to the disgust of those in my vicinity.

-------

Two podiums for us this weekend, a win must be close!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> God I am so freaking antsy tonight. I think it's one of those rare moments where I _want_ to be at a party or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zeppelin said:


>


:lol He is moving like a Space Invader! 









In other news....








Yeah, I'd like to know who they are! :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The gal at the liquor store counter...mmm. Short pink, punkish hair. Glasses. Long & tall & thin. Rad vibe. The soft spot I gained for moderately punkish/metalish gals back in high school will live on forever. I'd like to treat her to the deluxe package with room for requests


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I cant believe it's been a year. Exactly a year. I went outside at dawn today like I used to back then and it hit me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> As for Nicolas Cage, I agree there too, his acting rocks, and he always acts a bit like a crazy person, which I like.


*thumbs up*

I don't understand why Nicolas Cage takes so much heat. I like him and his movies.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

SuperSky said:


> Am I the only one who originally thought Gotye was some sort of Goatse thing?


I always found it confusing. part of me thought it was 'game of the year edition'.


----------



## saoirse45 (Apr 8, 2013)

The Professor said:


> I cant believe it's been a year. Exactly a year. I went outside at dawn today like I used to back then and it hit me.


your so cute


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

saoirse45 said:


> your so cute


you're not your


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

MCA has such a cool voice.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been successfully ignoring a friend who wanted to catch up for a month now. Feels bad man. I wish I could overcome my anxiety and not be a dick.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

MLS might be an ok league to follow but 2 of the main reasons I can't really get into it are the North American style of standings, East & West Conferences, & games being called by Americans. It just feels wrong to me when Brits aren't on the call of games because they call the English, German, & International games that I view


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> MLS might be an ok league to follow but 2 of the main reasons I can't really get into it are the North American style of standings, East & West Conferences, & games being called by Americans. It just feels wrong to me when Brits aren't on the call of games because they call the English, German, & International games that I view


I hear a British accent every time I listen to my Caps games though :blank Hm maybe we were just the lucky ones who got Brits to do the play-by-play..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CoastalSprite said:


> I hear a British accent every time I listen to my Caps games though :blank Hm maybe we were just the lucky ones who got Brits to do the play-by-play..


If you get Jason De Vos & that Brit he usually works with then it's fine. They usually cover the games with the Canadian teams. In other games you often get 2 Americans & it bugs me, lol. I recorded the Philly vs TFC game & am watching it right now. It's Americans calling it, lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish I could understand Albanian >.>


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank goodness.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm oscillating between "I WILL go out on Tuesday and I WILL have fun" and "I better think of a good excuse now to back out while I have time." Par for the course..

Why can't art galleries and book clubs be more "in" these days.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> I hear a British accent every time I listen to my Caps games though :blank Hm maybe we were just the lucky ones who got Brits to do the play-by-play..


I love British soccer announcers. The seattle Sounders have one, and he is really good. He makes the game sound more genuine. Whenever I watch games with American announcers( like Timbers games) they sound less interesting.

The funny thing is that Seattle is pretty close to Portland & Vancouver, so we the Portland Timbers, Portland Trailblazers, Vancouver Canucks, and select BC Lions games are all televised here. But no Whitecaps, so I can't listen to your announcer. It's good you have a good announcer.

Even though the whitecaps are technically our Cascadia derby "rivals", I don't hate them and they are probably my 2nd favorite MLS team if I had to choose. Unlike the Timbers, which I absolutly , hate. Whitecaps fans are super nice.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Go to it weavesilk.com you won't regret it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I love British soccer announcers. The seattle Sounders have one, and he is really good. He makes the game sound more genuine. Whenever I watch games with American announcers( like Timbers games) they sound less interesting.
> 
> The funny thing is that Seattle is pretty close to Portland & Vancouver, so we the Portland Timbers, Portland Trailblazers, Vancouver Canucks, and select BC Lions games are all televised here. But no Whitecaps, so I can't listen to your announcer. It's good you have a good announcer.
> 
> Even though the whitecaps are technically our Cascadia derby "rivals", I don't hate them and they are probably my 2nd favorite MLS team if I had to choose. Unlike the Timbers, which I absolutly , hate. Whitecaps fans are super nice.


To be honest, I'm not sure I would be able to tell a good soccer commentator from a bad one :blank I think Martin Nash (Steve Nash's brother) does our play by play sometimes and he was as good as the British guys. Compared to NHL commentators when I immediately know to switch feeds..

Haha same here- I want my team to beat the Sounders, but if we're out I'd be ecstatic if Seattle won the cup


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I really like that song Stay. Watching the video, I want to have Rihanna's face implanted onto my face. Someone make that happen. Also, Mikky Ekko is incredibly attractive.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I really like this Bar Rescue show now. Thanks guy from last Sunday.

Also, every time I chew the right way I get a spasm in my tongue and it hurts! Thanks wisdom teeth doctor. Probably ruined a muscle in me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I just seriously outbeat this tall dude on the treadmill next to me in the gym a few mins. ago. I ran at a max speed of 5.0 MPH + a distance of 2.10 miles on it. He couldn't keep up with me..constantly slowing the treadmill to catch breath or to his drink water. Who said extremely short girls couldn't run fast :roll?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

ratherunique11 said:


> I just seriously outbeat this tall dude on the treadmill next to me in the gym. I constantly ran a max speed of 5.0 MPH + a distance of 2.10 miles on it. He couldn't keep up with me..constantly slowing the treadmill to catch breath or to his drink water. Who said extremely short girls couldn't run fast :roll?


I bet I can beat you


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I hate brownies


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> I hate brownies


...Yeah, they not so great


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I may not have much, but I have a mind and a heart.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Some crazy Hugh Jackman fan broke into the gym he goes to and threw a razor full of her own pubes at him. To declare her love, of course.

L
O
L


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Some crazy Hugh Jackman fan broke into the gym he goes to and threw a razor full of her own pubes at him. To declare her love, of course.
> 
> L
> O
> L


I have an idea for Tim Olyphant now. :teeth


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why are so many of the psych majors at my university rude and snobby?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Once when I was in the third grade, this one shy kid -who was new to the country- didn't have a lunch. Our classmate, Cameron, stood up and announced: "Guys, Mike doesn't have a lunch. Does anyone have something to share?" Almost everyone at the lunch table mobilized to give parts of their lunches to him.

I don't remember if I did. I do remember thinking that his lunch was now bigger than everyone else's, and how Clarissa was going to retrieve her spoon (it was not disposable and she gave it to him for the pudding, before leaving to play).

Just a random memory that my mind doesn't seem to want to forget. I grew up around some good people..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Why are so many of the psych majors at my university rude and snobby?


It's part of the job requirement apparently. Only one psychiatrist I've ever had to deal with has not been a stuck up condescending prick.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I have an idea for Tim Olyphant now. :teeth


Haha, I love him! My uncle actually writes for the show Justified... I need to use that to my advantage some day...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Some crazy Hugh Jackman fan broke into the gym he goes to and threw a razor full of her own pubes at him. To declare her love, of course.
> 
> L
> O
> L


Should thrown a used tampon


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Haha, I love him! My uncle actually writes for the show Justified... I need to use that to my advantage some day...


 NO WAY! Please give me a photo of him or mention me and he can meet me down here


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Will do! I'm okay with sharing my men haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Argh, Hugh Jackman is mine, that *****.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I was going to go to sleep but after this I think I'll stay up till dawn.

God damn I ****ing hate clowns, creepy mother ****ers.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure I would be able to tell a good soccer commentator from a bad one :blank I think Martin Nash (Steve Nash's brother) does our play by play sometimes and he was as good as the British guys. Compared to NHL commentators when I immediately know to switch feeds..
> 
> Haha same here- I want my team to beat the Sounders, but if we're out I'd be ecstatic if Seattle won the cup


I want the Sounders to beat Vancouver . Vancouver is way better than the Sounders this year, we haven't won a game yet and our in last place while Vancouver is in playoff spot. So basically we suck lol. I went to a Sounders-Whitecaps game last year and the rivalry was fun, we sat next to a few fans from BC and they were cool. We talked a little after the game even though the Sounders won.

But for hockey announcers, I haven't been exposed to any other announcers except for the usual Canucks announcers and the CBC announcers so I don't know if they are good or not.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Sometimes, I get really nostalgic thinking about the past

Then I remember how much life sucked d*ck before I graduated high school and I'm over that sh*t.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

<3


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Dont look down!

It just makes you look down, its pointless!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I see two people.

One is a person who's confident, knows what he wants in life and is hell bent on fulfilling his dreams and goals, he's not afraid to walk this world alone and he'd probably prefer it that way. He doesn't rely on other people but doesn't mind when they come his way and he'll be a loyal and trustworthy friend whenever he can. But he's also a grudge bearing person, someone who does not forgive easily and does not much care for those outside his circle. Self-centered, vain, prideful, obsessive, manipulative and calm, timid, mature, sensible, reasonable and determined.

The other person is a person who just wants to be loved and adored by people, someone who just wants to be accepted and wants to share his love for life with all the people whose company he cherishes. Someone who's afraid of losing anything precious to him and scared and lost in his world of thoughts. Someone who will stop at nothing to get the attention he wants and someone who will go to great lengths to sabotage his relationships with people out of a fear of losing control. Insane, paranoid, scared, anxious, fearful and sociable, loving, caring, friendly, eager, humble.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

IveGotToast said:


> I hate brownies


I regret to inform that you have no soul.

----------------------
The other day at work two ladies walked in and I said hello. One of them looked up and I smiled. She gave me the most intense, withering stink eye. Then I heard her mumbling to her friend that she "hates walking into little shops like this." As they were leaving my coworker said "Have a great day ladies!" and promptly received the same glower.

Look, lady, no one held a gun to your head and forced you to walk in. If being greeted by two people as you browse a boutique is the worst thing that's happened to you in the course of your day, then I'd consider that a pretty good day.

But hey, keep on being enraged by first world problems. Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I want the Sounders to beat Vancouver . Vancouver is way better than the Sounders this year, we haven't won a game yet and our in last place while Vancouver is in playoff spot. So basically we suck lol. I went to a Sounders-Whitecaps game last year and the rivalry was fun, we sat next to a few fans from BC and they were cool. We talked a little after the game even though the Sounders won.
> 
> But for hockey announcers, I haven't been exposed to any other announcers except for the usual Canucks announcers and the CBC announcers so I don't know if they are good or not.


You guys have had a lot more success than us thus far.. it's only fair :b I hope both our teams make the playoffs. Our sports channels don't show the other MLS games besides Montreal and TFC sometimes, so I haven't had a chance to watch a Sounders game.

I have my favourites- Shorthouse, Garret, Rick Ball, Jim Hughson. All the TSN announcers are good IMO. I admit I like the Flames guy too (Peter Maher). I find the Avalanche radio announcer hilarious (not sure in a good way or not though :b). It's mostly the second-string CBC announcers that are usually assigned to the Nucks game that I loathe listening to..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought switching this Black Berry 9320 from my LG Banter would be nothing. It's clear it's going to take me a bit to get used to this thing. I'm so behind the times, lol


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I finished my first 4 and half hour shift at work today. I can say that it wasn't too difficult, and the first half flew by. I haven't been taught to use the register yet, so my only responsibilities for now are just to fix up displays and talk with customers. Customer service is a huge part of my job, and that means I'm really going to need to get over my anxiety about talking to people. It felt awkward at first, but I feel like it's something I can get more comfortable with as I go along. It was difficult when they would ask me questions about things I had no idea about yet. At some points we had literally no one come in for about 20 minutes, and others where there were 4-5 different customers in the store. Since it was just my manager and I, I didn't get to have a break, which wasn't a big deal. Apparently I also have a sales quota I have to meet every day, even though I'm not paid on commission, which makes me a little nervous. I'm scheduled to work again tomorrow, Thursday and Friday, then I have my exams for school Wednesday and Saturday. I know it's going to be a really tough and tiring week, but I will push through!


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

How can pll keep on and on and on and on on conversations for hours?? I can't even keep it going w/ the same enthusiasm for more than 10 minutes. I just lose the patience and interest in the talk  whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish I could listen into peoples conversations and interactions with each other. (not because I want to be a creep or nosy), but really because I'd like to observe how some other people interact with each other. the sorts of things people say, when they say them and how often. sometimes I wonder if my interactions are normal or whether i'm just generally a bit **** at it. its not really something you can measure or learn unless you hang out with people a lot...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I accidently cut myself on a plastic box when washing the dishes yesterday. I got so fed up I through the thing I threw it in the bin thinking I had mentally won over my mother (I assumed she had left it beside the sink because she likes to keep tupperware and containers and stuff - mothers). Then when I showed her the huge bleeding gash she told me she had planned for the box to be thrown away anyway. Then I said well why didn’t you throw it in the bin yourself? Then she said she didn’t feel like it. For goodness sake the sink (where she placed the box) was right next to the bin – practically on top of the bin!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So the towns cutting off the water for hours tomorrow to locate the Water service connection for future replacement.

Well, you know one would think you would already know where it is since your the same people who put it in the ground in the first place. Seriously no one bothered to keep a map of where all the ****ing water mains where when they were building this town? Not a single person could be bothered to keep track of everything attached to it for future reference either?

God damn the level of incompetence in this country is astounding.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

im going to be v. late for class. damn...
i always feel like sleeping during one hr train ride to the city
also can't wait til tomorrow!!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn, forgot today was a holiday...that explains a lot.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

One reason why I prefer brunette men.

they age so much better. ><









I just...I just can't.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I really need to remember to shave tomorrow it's getting ****ing itchy.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

calichick said:


> One reason why I prefer brunette men.
> 
> they age so much better. ><
> 
> ...


That looks like a redhead


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> That looks like a redhead


Whatever it is, is not attractive.

Man dark haired guys are just soooo much sexier.

I dislike light hair, light skin, light eyes. Give me Italiano Latin any day baby!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

If you switch the word 'breath' for 'beret' in that Kelly Clarkson song, it really changes the meaning of the song. So much better when I think she's singing about her hat.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Not even.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Never in a million years did I think that would work, but it did. Interdasting.

Coming home tonight will be interdasting as well, I wonder how long I will get the silent treatment for (for being completely in the right as well mind you).


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Justin Bieber has a song that I actually like.

I feel like my nuts just got cut off


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

calichick said:


> One reason why I prefer brunette men.
> 
> they age so much better. ><
> 
> ...


Dude he's got muscles..ahhh your standards are so sky high


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You know that feeling of utter joy when you listen to a new band for the first time and that first song just *clicks*. Enjoying that right now, it puts me in such a good place.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> You know that feeling of utter joy when you listen to a new band for the first time and that first song just *clicks*. Enjoying that right now, it puts me in such a good place.


That is a great feeling but now I'm curious who the band is.... :?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Gloomlight said:


> That is a great feeling but now I'm curious who the band is.... :?


 Listening to the whole album haha.






Bit of a departure from my usual death metal.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Even when I'm keeping myself busy and doing things, why am I constantly haunted by an impending sense of doom.

Sometimes it feels like I'm cursed.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Listening to the whole album haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying, it would have bothered me all day if I couldn't find out. xD 
It sounds good.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in between needing to be coddled and needing tough love.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I think the salami I just ate was going bad.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I feel like I have fallen over the edge. But to what I do not know. What is there - an abyss? And how does this abyss take shape, how does it breath and live. A darkness so profound that it weighs down the soul. Leaving me breathless. Leaving me terrified. Terrified of eternity. Terrified of the endless ticks of the clock. Tick Tick Tick. Of the agonising emptiness inbetween. In this situation it's advisable to watch a feelgood movie such as the burbs. Problem is: there isn't a tv in the abyss. You can't even get radio. Nope, it's just one long abyssyness time. Waiting for the next moment to replace the current. Then waiting all over again. Eventually madness ensues and at last you can have a nice long soak in the pool and take in the rays. Until it makes you sane again that is. Then your back in the abyss. Eternal recurrance. Darkness. Fake tan.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw man, I'm breaking out. It sure took it's sweet-*** time. Must've been all that candy I've been eating. I knew therere was a reasom the bag was still full despite the fact I got most of it last year.


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont think rubber bumper MGBs look that bad...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally. A fight! Go Canucks Go!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well it's official - i'm moving to Canada this weekend for 2 years, sold my beloved car today and tbh it was only when i was driving to the nearest town here that it hit me.

It was so strange; i was driving through the town to meet the buyer, and i got overwhelmed with emotions, i mean i was crying while i was driving, ****ing stupid i know but i love that car so much that it pained me to hand over the keys..... even though i got a nice cheque for it. Beautiful car.

Even on my last day at work last Friday i didn't get as emotional when they handed me a card and cake. ,...... ended up going out that night (it was a last minute decision and ended up a messy night but that's unusual with me)

So goodbye Ireland, i love this place but it's time for me to experience the other side of the Atlantic, hello Canada


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello22 said:


> Well it's official - i'm moving to Canada this weekend for 2 years, sold my beloved car today and tbh it was only when i was driving to the nearest town here that it hit me.
> 
> It was so strange; i was driving through the town to meet the buyer, and i got overwhelmed with emotions, i mean i was crying while i was driving, ****ing stupid i know but i love that car so much that it pained me to hand over the keys..... even though i got a nice cheque for it. Beautiful car.
> 
> ...


Best of luck with your new endeavors. I think something like you are doing is a life changing experience for the better!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Best of luck with your new endeavors. I think something like you are doing is a life changing experience for the better!


Thank you  I am so excited, and i am going with 2 close friends which makes it easier, i just have to get over my anxiety about living somewhere different, but Canada is a lovely country so i should be fine


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> Well it's official - i'm moving to Canada this weekend for 2 years, sold my beloved car today and tbh it was only when i was driving to the nearest town here that it hit me.
> 
> It was so strange; i was driving through the town to meet the buyer, and i got overwhelmed with emotions, i mean i was crying while i was driving, ****ing stupid i know but i love that car so much that it pained me to hand over the keys..... even though i got a nice cheque for it. Beautiful car.
> 
> ...


That sounds fantastic! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> That sounds fantastic! Best of luck to you.


thank you


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello22 said:


> Well it's official - i'm moving to Canada this weekend for 2 years, sold my beloved car today and tbh it was only when i was driving to the nearest town here that it hit me.
> 
> It was so strange; i was driving through the town to meet the buyer, and i got overwhelmed with emotions, i mean i was crying while i was driving, ****ing stupid i know but i love that car so much that it pained me to hand over the keys..... even though i got a nice cheque for it. Beautiful car.
> 
> ...


I would suggest looking in Canadian citzenship because you could be eligible for that if you live there for two or three years ( I'm not sure) You would still keep your Irish citizenship, but would enjoy all of the benefits of being Canadian, which is pretty good because they have good healthcare and stuff. And you would be able to move back to Ireland, and be eligible to return any time you want. Good luck


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> Dude he's got muscles..ahhh your standards are so sky high


He's got muscles but the skin is like leather and sagging and his face is :mum and his hairline is :mum:mum










I mean come on. Nothing is hotter than dark hair. I fear light complexion.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Worst brotherly bonding experience, ever of all time


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Well it's official - i'm moving to Canada this weekend for 2 years, sold my beloved car today and tbh it was only when i was driving to the nearest town here that it hit me.
> 
> It was so strange; i was driving through the town to meet the buyer, and i got overwhelmed with emotions, i mean i was crying while i was driving, ****ing stupid i know but i love that car so much that it pained me to hand over the keys..... even though i got a nice cheque for it. Beautiful car.
> 
> ...


I hope you enjoy your stay in whatever part of this huge country you land in!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i start my outpatient program soon. i wonder what i'm going to do.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Goin' in for the kill, in an epic finale, if either one wins, I lose...

If they both win, I lose...

If they both lose, I'll win...

I don't need them to come together, I don't need one or the other, I need both of them to die and make way for some serenity.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yay for Petero-canada the only place that sells prepaid master cards around here.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It's f*cking unbelievable how little things can change so much the way you think, and what you think about...

...

Evelyn Evelyn... well, at least it's distracting my mind a bit.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The anthem singing at Bruins gave me chills 

And the immediate answer to all my problems always seems to be _sleep_.


----------



## Whill (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder why the Medication forum has such a large number of viewers. My money's on spambots.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Think i'd go thirsty before i'd chance drinking from this quirky water dispenser!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Today is the first time I felt pangs of jealousy in over 2 years.

Lol.

This guy that really likes me, and who I'm not even that into, was talking to this other girl. An average girl and he was talking so breezy easy, as if the conversation was just flowing out of nowhere.

And it makes me really burn, that whenever guys try to talk to me, they get tongue tied or nervous or don't even look at me. And I bumped into him today and kind of gave him the cold shoulder and the evil glare.

Funny thing is, I don't even like him.......I'm not attracted to him, but when he's talking to someone else, I feel territorial. When you intimidate people, they don't treat you as human..


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Evelyn Evelyn, I can't stop singing it in my head, la la la la la la la.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I just saw a video of a sloth cuddling a cat. I feel like my entire life has been leading up to this moment.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I just saw a video of a sloth cuddling a cat. I feel like my entire life has been leading up to this moment.


I can't but feel the cat was found moments later with a broken neck. I don't trust sloths as far as I can see.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Before the 4th of July I want a motorcycle license.

I saw a nice 09 ninja 250 for 2 grand. I'm ready to live a little.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Before the 4th of July I want a motorcycle license.
> 
> I saw a nice 09 ninja 250 for 2 grand. I'm ready to live a little.


Do it. Do you have any good dirt tracks/state forest around you? If so I would get a dirt bike with both road tyres and dirt tyres, best of both worlds.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Do it. *Do you have any good dirt tracks/state forest around you?* If so I would get a dirt bike with both road tyres and dirt tyres, best of both worlds.


Not that I know of


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

calichick said:


> He's got muscles but the skin is like leather and sagging and his face is :mum and his hairline is :mum:mum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, dark haired models tend to be hot but your specifications are in the 'perfect parameters' and sadly, not everyone can be perfect lol

My b/f has kind of light brown hair so it's not in the dark hair category, but I still think he's hot :b

Oh and remember, appearance is not everything


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I love to eat pizza a lot, it's so delicious. It's not hard for me to eat a box or two, oops


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

catcharay said:


> I love to eat pizza a lot, it's so delicious. It's not hard for me to eat a box or two, oops


like two full family pizzas?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It's Dominoes sized pizza. So I guess it is family, but actually I can only eat 1 box straight up, thereafter I eat slowly, but by the end of the day, I will definitely have devoured it all. I'm pretty sure I'm meant to be fat, oh well


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I can eat boxes of little caesars pizza and bags of crazy bread in one go, but I do spend the rest of the day holding it down and not letting it escape my stomach.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't get over the size of this fertilizer factory explosion, just insane. RIP to all those killed, looks like it's going to be a lot.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the deadly light into the peace and safety of a new dark age. -H.P Lovecraft


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just made my final car payment. Woohoo! It's nice to free up that $500 a month!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

What should I put in my ramen to make it extra tasty? The flavor packet is boring and too salty, and I want to try something fun.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Evo1114 said:


> Just made my final car payment. Woohoo! It's nice to free up that $500 a month!


aww congrats!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish I could find the source of inspiration that allow people to be so careless.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Time is full of contemplation.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> What should I put in my ramen to make it extra tasty? The flavor packet is boring and too salty, and I want to try something fun.


Vodka

That might make it fun. Probably not extra tasty though.

I've never had Ramen noodles. Would soy sauce do anything? Or would that be disgusting?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> Vodka


Yucky!! 

Edit: Never tried soy sauce in it, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Hope is the worst of evils, for it prolongs the torment of man.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking back now to the last year where I was at this time, even though I haven't really done much, at least I'm not such a miserable ******* anymore. Not that it matters, but eh... better than nothing.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

that last 5 minutes was the fastest 5 minutes i've ever experienced. it felt like it zipped by in about 3 minutes! weirdly though ,the last half hour- hour has dragged a bit.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> What should I put in my ramen to make it extra tasty? The flavor packet is boring and too salty, and I want to try something fun.


I put beef ramen packet, red pepper, tobasco sauce, soy sauce, garlic powder, oregano, and lemon juice. It is AWESOME! If you like hot stuff.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Life sucks and then you die.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I put beef ramen packet, red pepper, tobasco sauce, soy sauce, garlic powder, oregano, and lemon juice. It is AWESOME! If you like hot stuff.


That sounds good! I think i'll be able to handle the Tabasco, as long as I have a glass of milk next to me lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

That was weird. The Dallas singer sang the Canadian anthem second.. Made me go double-check that the game wasn't actually at home.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Post breakup depression. It's a b*tch alright!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

rabbits are furry :stu


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Logic MD

o gOd


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So saying a woman is pretty is harassment...? Well okay women. Then you're ugly then? I don't know anymore.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh my Good Lord..

Went to go buy groceries today at this one place where I KNOW there are loads of hot guys. Not only hot guys who go there to buy groceries (usually single, eligible men), but hot guys who WORK there. Yea minimum wage yada yada yada.....Man, these 2 guys. Maybe my age or something I don't know with the men these days, they're growing bigger and taller by the minute.

They were both around 6'4", I was too nervous to really face them, but from my view I was staring at their arms....damn....these are the men I get nervous around, who turn me into a babbling idiot.

I would so lower my salary requirement for looks....they probably make 1/2 of what I'm making.....but oh...so gorgeous.

I am definitely going back.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Exciting news for our race team with the signing of an extremely talented up and coming star. Woot!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Life isn't fair, it doesn't mean outer circumstance is all to blame.


----------



## KrustyBroccoli (Apr 19, 2013)

i wish there was a "like" button on here so i could click it, feel I've contributed but haven't had to actually say anything. lol. yeah, I'm a social media nerd. lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Nervous as hell for this job interview on Monday. Hope I can get my **** together.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Nervous as hell for this job interview on Monday. Hope I can get my **** together.


Best of luck!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Venturing into a new spell of green chimneys tonight










Railroad Cancellation said:


> Nervous as hell for this job interview on Monday. Hope I can get my **** together.


Good luck bro!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Venturing into a new spell of green chimneys tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers hombre, and enjoy your ahh.. green chimneys.. (don't pollute the neighbourhood!!) x)

4 Queens, two Rooks, a Bishop and my King. PAWNED!!!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i guess they think, sunglasses + beard + guitar = possible rockstar


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It's ridiculous how I feel even when I'm not around people, but just outside :/


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Well that's the last time I ever listen to anyone tell me I am shallow, I swear I can't feel anything for this person at all, there's no mental or physical attraction at all, why did I ever listen to you? You were wrong, I was in the right the whole time and now I have to deal with the mess I created because I listened to you.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The score of this movie is awesome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** of warm weather and rain I want cold and snow back you *******s.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Max Julien


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

rdrr said:


> i guess they think, sunglasses + beard + guitar = possible rockstar


Did someone mistake you for Dan Auerbach, again?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

It is so easy to dissapear with a signature change.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, there goes my back-up/main plan to hell.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I so hungry.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

**** this website for not letting me post the cat GIF that fully encompasses how I feel right now. Augh!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

It's fake it's temporarily and it could even resemble a lie, but it feels amazing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad my coworkers are all really chill. I've already made 2 friends in the 4 days I've been working there. Constantly having to talk to people all day as part of the job really takes it's toll though.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someone else from Maine or New Hampshire needs to join SAS! I'm all alone up here :/


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> I'm glad my coworkers are all really chill. I've already made 2 friends in the 4 days I've been working there. Constantly having to talk to people all day as part of the job really takes it's toll though.


Well done man


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish, I wish, I wish..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

wallenstein said:


> Well done man


Thanks. I'm gonna go hang out with them after work tomorrow.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm awesome. That is all.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Stirrrr it upppp


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Not eating and sleeping well for days is making me hallucinate I think. It's kinda cool.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope i'm a bit more calm tomorrow (later), i'm getting a bit fed up with figuratively bouncing all over the place like a rubber ball. I never used to be like this last year, as soon as I started taking these meds things went weird.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Decided to get on Facebook tonight and saw my ex (only girlfriend I have had) has been in a relationship for 2 weeks and they are telling each other how much they love each other on facebook every single day. Is that even possible in weeks haha? Just another punch in the gut to my depressing life.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Forgot how good it feels when others praise the people/things that I love.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

What a waste of human space.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody high yet?


----------



## thatonefool (Apr 20, 2013)

I wonder if the abundance of ugly people in the UK is due to the fact they are mostly inbred? I mean, they've all been stuck on an island for thousands of years ****ing eachother. Blue bloods?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Monday Monday Monday Monday Monday Monday Monday Monday Monday Monday...

I'm obsessed, I can't ****ing wait!


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Hell is other people - Jean-Paul Sartre

Not always, but usually.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

pineapplebun said:


> Hell is other people - Jean-Paul Sartre
> 
> Not always, but usually.


Is that a direct quote or from one of his books? I read/own Nausea but I can't recall if I read it in that or just read that quote from him when I looked him up


----------



## saoirse45 (Apr 8, 2013)

shes got eyes of the bluest skies


----------



## saoirse45 (Apr 8, 2013)

I miss someone cute who sleeps all day and thinks im a liar. he is so cute tho.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

(people) think because i look good they immediately think im mr. perfect. THEIR perfect.

they think because i look serious at them i have some problem with them. some of them want to fight me others look sad. they dont know ive been through a lot of **** with bad people and i watch everyone closely.

they think i wear nice clothes (and my looks). i must be someone famous or from hollywood.

they think showing weakness is a sign of weakness. its a sign of strength.

they think.. lots of things. moronic things.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evo1114 said:


> Just made my final car payment. Woohoo! It's nice to free up that $500 a month!


It'll be officially yours when you get the title in the mail.

Mine actually arrived on my birthday - a complete surprise :lol.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm waiting til 8pm then **** it. September...


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Was going into work this morning - standing right across the street looking at the building and I just _couldn't_ go in and face another day of this. So I went into the adjacent mall and sat on one of those mall benches and tried to gather my thoughts a little. Meanwhile I was getting a million calls/msgs on my mobile from my supervisor, so I called back and said I'm sick (in my healthy speaking-voice, and right at that moment a couple were walking past me and having a really LOUD conversation about organic tea or somesuch).

My supervisor sounded annoyed - as he usually does - and told me I couldn't promise I was going to come in at 10 and then call in at 10:20 and bail on my shift. I wanted to say that yes, yes I can dude, you're running a ****ing call centre, not the fire department or national defence; who gives a **** whether I miss a shift or not. But of course I was in the wrong here, so I said nothing.

Then when I was going to get coffee (I'm starting to pick up a caffeine addiction, thanks largely to this 60+ hours/week schedule), a lady in a car called out to me for directions. I don't really know this part of this city well but, being too polite to refuse, I tried to help her anyway. I've just figured the route out when this homeless guy came up and offered his assistance and the lady started driving away, leaving me running alongside the car with a map in hand yelling directions.

This is turning out to be an epic win of a Saturday already. I can tell.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

John316C said:


> (people) think because i look good they immediately think im mr. perfect. THEIR perfect.
> ...................................
> they think i wear nice clothes (and my looks). i must be someone famous or from hollywood.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

What a boring day. I need someone to entertain me... perhaps with a puppet show?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Emma Stone's parents in the movie Easy A are ****ing hilarious.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

That moment when you drink some fresh orange juice and realise that it has bits. I hate bits, they are evil. It makes my flesh crawl just thinking about drinking bits.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Anybody high yet?


WOW

Nobody?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I searched the tag cbt on tumblr because I thought I'd read people's posts and opinions on cognitive behavioral therapy... Big big mistake.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I am unprepared for every eventuality.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

downloaded some stuff through soulseek and found out the random I downloaded from spelled some of the track names wrong and didn't tag into the mp3 the artist name or album name. he also forgot to put the first track off the lp into the same folder. I just spent like an hour re-encoding it ,correcting it and tagging it manually.


#exciting saturday nights.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

For the first time in my life ever, I'm going _outside _instead of staying in and watching HNIC. It's only to buy groceries and shop (alone)... but still.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Is that a direct quote or from one of his books? I read/own Nausea but I can't recall if I read it in that or just read that quote from him when I looked him up


Oh I just found it on a quote site I like so I have no idea if it's a direct quote from him or his books. Sorry that I'm of no help xD.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw man. You know you don't have a life when you spend 3 hours on a Saturday converting 2.04 GB of JPEGs into 2.02 GB of PDFs. It's going to really suck if it turns out I'm missing pages or if it's out of order. Oh my God, if it's out of order... that's going to be like a big donkey kick into my face.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

They can't get a hold of me. They are probably going to send death stares my way tomorrow morning. & WTF carl?!? I sent you a fcuking apology letter & you still can't forgive me you dumbass.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

pineapplebun said:


> Oh I just found it on a quote site I like so I have no idea if it's a direct quote from him or his books. Sorry that I'm of no help xD.


No worries, I'll figure it out, lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Being old is only awesome if you look young.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I think I just need a hug today.. that's all.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Was it worth it?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5k posts shared with the fine folks of SAS, I can now go to bed


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

Stilla said:


> I searched the tag cbt on tumblr because I thought I'd read people's posts and opinions on cognitive behavioral therapy... Big big mistake.


omg i was curious to see what could be under the tag... definitely a big mistake


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Why improve on becoming a better person when you can transform into an owl on the internet.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Well frozen fruits might be amazing but it doesn't mix well in coffee.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

waldorfs said:


> omg i was curious to see what could be under the tag... definitely a big mistake


lol Even after 2 warnings, I was still curious and decided to check it out myself. Luckily I only saw titles and no pictures. lol was saved from the disgust of having to see the graphics! I suggest no one else curiously looks it up...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

One of drunk ****tards downstairs just fell down the stairs or some **** and almost cracked their head open.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

waldorfs said:


> omg i was curious to see what could be under the tag... definitely a big mistake


Hahaha me too - I was expecting trite tumblr-pop-psychology motivational pictures. It was way worse than that. Next time a psychologist suggests CBT to me, I will have to clarify if they mean cognitive behaviour therapy or cock&ball torture.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Hahaha me too - I was expecting trite tumblr-pop-psychology motivational pictures. It was way worse than that. Next time a psychologist suggests CBT to me, I will have to clarify if they mean cognitive behaviour therapy or cock&ball torture.


same :lol i feel like i should have been expecting that since tumblr manages to make virtually any tag pornographic anyways. those pictures, though, have scarred me hahaha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why the hell would you people look up cock and ball torture in the first place.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Gosh your dumb! lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The whole point of expressing one self is to have someone listen and care but if no one does, then the whole purpose defeat itself.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Some people on here seem to have more than one random thought per day. These people are not playing by the rules and should be permanently banned from the site. They are a disgrace.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've got some left over curry from last night. Perhaps I shall have it for breakfast.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Some people on here seem to have more than one random thought per day. These people are not playing by the rules and should be permanently banned from the site. They are a disgrace.


Ya sorry if I don't limit myself to one thought.

Here is one more so I can further promote my ban

"Why is it that bands can never release more then 1 good album in a row, if they release a very good album their new one is guaranteed to be ****, Jesus Christ."


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't much like Sundays.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

typemismatch said:


> Some people on here seem to have more than one random thought per day. These people are not playing by the rules and should be permanently banned from the site. They are a disgrace.





typemismatch said:


> I've got some left over curry from last night. Perhaps I shall have it for breakfast.





typemismatch said:


> I don't much like Sundays.


Banned for having multiple random thoughts in a 24 hour period. :evil :kiss


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Some people on here seem to have more than one random thought per day. These people are not playing by the rules and should be permanently banned from the site. They are a disgrace.





typemismatch said:


> I've got some left over curry from last night. Perhaps I shall have it for breakfast.












/Just Kidding


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Needs to stop procrastinating. I need a caffeine high to stress me out.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm guessing one day you'll have to watch a 30 second commercial before you can flush your toilet or turn on your microwave.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Gloomlight said:


>


? saying something?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't suppose "Right. Who are you and why shouldn't I block you?" is the most friendly way to greet a random skype friend requester.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wish i could have my own place. No more roommates!! :hide


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I ate McDonalds a few hours ago and already feel really hungry...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I disagree with everything that has been said so far.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I look like a cross between a tramp, an ogre and the grim reaper.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks like i'm going to be able to get into these low-income apts in Sac. Fingers crossed.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

My loved turned into hate. **** you.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tim Duncan has the most boring face imaginable, it's hard to imagine how any fan could get excited to see him, much less how his wife manages to get excited seeing that face in bed. :blank


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Hahaha me too - I was expecting trite tumblr-pop-psychology motivational pictures. It was way worse than that. Next time a psychologist suggests CBT to me, I will have to clarify if they mean cognitive behaviour therapy or cock&ball torture.


I made a poll about this before on this forum, but it got closed(and I got a warning).


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Tetsuo! Kaneda!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I wish my life was like a Disney movie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I wish my life was like a Disney movie.


I wish magic existed no body would be able to beat me at it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I wish magic existed no body would be able to beat me at it.











O rly?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

There's this girl that I know who is two years younger than me and used to be friends with my brother; I've always thought she seemed quite mature and a lot like I was at her age. She's just texted me to say hi because we haven't spoken in a long time (she and my brother stopped hanging out a while ago, I can't say I blame her, he's an imbecile) and she basically just told me she's always wanted to talk with me more because she thinks I seem so cool. It's so adorable, I just want to take her under my wing and have her be like the little sister I never had! :3


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

that little metal staple on tea bags, does the aluminum get into your tea? What is a teabag made of? What is tea? What is a bag? What is anything? 

If the opposite of pro is con is the opposite of progress congress?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Tacobell did their thing in their commerical with the Biggie Smalls track in Spanish. Much respect!


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

'I want to explore a different world. I want to explore uranus.'


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

why it has to be so ****ing cold in the middle of april


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

here's something I never thought I'd say:

I'm almost actually kind of maybe looking forward to going to work tomorrow. Last Thursday and Friday, forthwith and forevermore to be known as Bawdy Thursdays/Fridays, were, in point of fact, fairly moist with awesomeness.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

on the other dry, rather wrinkled hand, I do wish I could permanently cease and desist from developing useless crushes on much too young men.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

The good news: yes, that's correct. upon your martyr's death, you will receive 70 - 90 virgins. 

The bad news: they will all look like Barbara Bush.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I *do* have a tattoo, thanks for asking.

What? oh, it's a butterfly, on my lower back. yeah, girly, I know, but I've had it for _years_. It used to be on my shoulderblade.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I swear this song made me change my way of thinking about something


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't say you were! Leave me alone, yo! :mum


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Just trying to serve me your daily bull****, I'm not eating that meal.

Just because it look wonderful doesn't mean it doesn't taste like the same **** you tried to make me eat a dozen time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I *do* have a tattoo, thanks for asking.
> 
> What? oh, it's a butterfly, on my lower back. yeah, girly, I know, but I've had it for _years_. It used to be on my shoulderblade.


I laughed so hard at this.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> O rly?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I heard this girl at the store say: " I don't like American news stations because they are biased, which is why I watch NBC"

WTF? NBC is American?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mmmm, duck pizza.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a really weird lady-boner for Peter Steele. A 2 m tall, (dead), huge, man beast. It's so not my usual taste.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Political correctness strikes again!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

People who own middle eastern grocery stores and restaurants in my area are really nice people. They even gave me free food a few times.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I just heard from someone who said that kissing someone else when you're in a relationship isn't cheating... Wtf?!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

We had a self-defence lesson in gym class today, first time I ever can say I enjoyed gym class.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Big C is majorly testing my emotions. I swear, if one more person dies I'm jumping off my roof. HE BETTER NOT DIE. I've cried 3 times today from that damn show, I don't want to cry a 4th.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh thank god, Paul lived. If he died I would've jumped off my roof.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Fittings, fittings everywhere!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep, it is now permanently damaged, because things only get better.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I have a really weird lady-boner for Peter Steele. A 2 m tall, (dead), huge, man beast. It's so not my usual taste.


He did porn too.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

lol why is everyone on tumblr so hideous?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Kakumbus said:


> lol why is everyone on tumblr so hideous?


I always had the impression that everyone on tumblr was good looking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> Just trying to serve me your daily bull****, I'm not eating that meal.
> 
> Just because it look wonderful doesn't mean it doesn't taste like the same **** you tried to make me eat a dozen time.


Do you eat poutine?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just watched a Youtube video of a man's 911 call during 9/11. Okay, that's it for my emotional torture for the day. Nobody else watch a video like that, because it's ****ing heartbreaking.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

round and around and around we go.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ho, well Evil Dead is the last ****ing time I watch a horror movie while eating any type of food.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I just heard from someone who said that _kissing someone else when you're in a relationship isn't cheating._.. Wtf?!


How so?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i've downloaded and listened to nearly 3 gigs of music in 24 hours. think I should go to bed now.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you eat poutine?


I do and it taste amazing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> I do and it taste amazing.


That's a good meal, then.
That's not what you were eating, though, right?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

If I believed in ghosts I might just be scared right now.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well **** this, I'm going to go for a walk along the beach.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's a good meal, then.
> That's not what you were eating, though, right?


Nope, that was a form of speech.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want to learn guitar~


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

There's nothing more frustrating than having the desire to do something, but not have the _means_ to do so.

I need time to just slow down


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

http://elitedaily.com/elite/2012/20-good-habits-start-20s/


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been having more moments where I'm short of breath, even when I haven't exerted myself physically. I hope it doesn't mean I'm getting fat. Maybe posture..
-

If Toronto gets a giant goal light made from their CN tower, WE should get to do something outrageous too. Light up Grouse mountain!! 

(Not serious, I don't want to pay for the electricity).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I think Asia should be split up into multiple continents. Seriously, this way it's not fair for other continents. I think one part should span from Turkey to Yemen and from Israel to Pakistan; a second part should span from India to Indonesia and the third part should include China, Japan, and the Koreas. I think I may send this concept to the UN, I'm pretty excited about it myself.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Look I don't mean to toot my own horn but this homemade shortbread is pretty great.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I've been having more moments where I'm short of breath, even when I haven't exerted myself physically. I hope it doesn't mean I'm getting fat. Maybe posture..


Are you getting enough sleep/have you been eating your veggies?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I got so much sleep last night and I've only been up for like 7 hours why am I so ****ing tired :bash


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

That is all. :b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

cat and mouse game.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

cuppycake said:


> Are you getting enough sleep/have you been eating your veggies?


I usually sleep enough but it's fitful. I eat my fruits and vegetables, yes (though probably not enough). Do you think it's related? :|


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Look I don't mean to toot my own horn but this homemade shortbread is pretty great.


It is SO RUDE to talk about shortbread and not have any to give away...now I'm thinking about, and craving, shortbread...and I'm shortbread-less.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I usually sleep enough but it's fitful. I eat my fruits and vegetables, yes (though probably not enough). Do you think it's related? :|


I really do! try adding a little more fruits/vegetables and maybe try a little walking/stretching to help you sleep better at night if you don't already 
*hug*


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

If it wasn't one day later than it was yesterday at this time then it might be one day earlier than a week from last week.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Blah blah blah blah blah blah, nothing I haven't seen a thousands times before, give me something new.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

**** Donald Trump and his stupid golf course. His website looks like he made it himself.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

cuppycake said:


> I really do! try adding a little more fruits/vegetables and maybe try a little walking/stretching to help you sleep better at night if you don't already
> *hug*


Aw thanks hun :squeeze I thought it might have something to do with being immobile in my room so much.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want a new account here. No name change. Just a new, more anonymous one.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ChampagneYear said:


> I want a new account here. No name change. Just a new, more anonymous one.


ChampagneBeer?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> ChampagneBeer?


Welp. My new identity has been exposed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Many points for an avatar of "owl" from Ocarina of Time btw.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

We R who we R


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Flying Nimbus

o g0d


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

cmed said:


> If it wasn't one day later than it was yesterday at this time then it might be one day earlier than a week from last week.


The same could be said about any day of the year.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

For dinner I ate 3 huge pieces of fried chicken and an entire box of chocolate chip cookies. I then sneaked a spoon and the red velvet Ben and Jerry's into the bathroom and ate half the container. 

****ING CHAMP OVER HERE.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> For dinner I ate 3 huge pieces of fried chicken and an entire box of chocolate chip cookies. I then sneaked a spoon and the red velvet Ben and Jerry's into the bathroom and ate half the container.
> 
> ****ING CHAMP OVER HERE.


Holy ****, **** you! Now I simply must top this tonight.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Holy ****, **** you! Now I simply must top this tonight.


You must, I dare you to. I'm finishing the pint of Ben and Jerry's right now, so the challenge is raised.

Edit: I just realized I ate like over 300 grams of sugar today. I guess I'll just have to welcome the pre-diabetes risk with open arms.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It was so nice to wear these crystal earrings today...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Drake is standing atop a grassy hill with his crew. He started from the bottom now he there, he started from the bottom now his whole team ****ing there. He stares out into the distance at a rival crew. He cries "They can take our lives, but they'll never take--OUR SWAG!" and his crew run down the hill with their guns raised in the air, diamond chains swinging about, screaming "YOLOooo!"


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

A dorito taco was a terrible idea.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish people would ask when they are not sure. It would save a lot of hassle after they **** it up.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Throat is still sore and no voice. No work today.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh for this stupid ****ing ISU you need to do to get one of your last two credits you need to grades you have to plan some stupid ****ing vacation or some bull****. 

**** it I'll just fail again I really don't care at this point.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I wonder if it's gonna rain tonight.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

did your mom teach you good manners? did your mom teach you how to properly tag music?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I should recharge my Ipod, but the cable is aaaaaaaall the way out of arm's reach... FML!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

How do fish slowly appear in a lake or pond where you know at the start there were no fish in it and you knew nobody threw any in. Osmosis?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

the cheat said:


> It is SO RUDE to talk about shortbread and not have any to give away...now I'm thinking about, and craving, shortbread...and I'm shortbread-less.


I don't know much about this internet machine, but I'm pretty sure that if I stuff some shortbread in the usb port it will traverse space and time to materialize over on your end. That is how it works, right? _Riiiight_?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

au Lait said:


> I don't know much about this internet machine, but I'm pretty sure that if I stuff some shortbread in the usb port it will traverse space and time to materialize over on your end. That is how it works, right? _Riiiight_?


Try faxing it?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> did your mom teach you good manners? did your mom teach you how to properly tag music?


this!

I just spent another afternoon resorting ****. I gave up with one album since there was just too much fail... 
start again,this time with a user who hopefully knows how to encode mp3s.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Women are their own worst critics? I'm not buying it.

Many people are insecure, and there is more pressure for women to be conventionally beautiful, but is it really women who are being overly critical of themselves?

It seems like the whole entire world is critical of how women look. We obsess about how women look without makeup (how many of those threads have we seen on SAS about this?), we make fun of them when they have the "audacity" of wearing a bikini and being fat/having cellulite, we poke fun at the appearance of women to shut them up or put them down (see Bachman and Beyoncé), etc.

Women are not their own worst critics, and ad campaigns, such as this Dove commercial, derail us from the actual issue at hand. We need to question the larger cultural environment in which we live and the portrayal of women, because _that's_ the issue.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I saw my first full fledged hipster irl yesterday (shows how much I go out).

_*In a David Attenborogh voice _"what we have here is a wild Hipster out in the wild outside of it's native habitat of the starbucks."


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

nightrain said:


> Try faxing it?


It shall be done. And will result with great success I assume.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw what? I have to interview someone for history class but it's not so easy as that. Oh no, that person has to be older than 50. I don't know anyone older than 50. I barely know people who are in their 40s. **** _this_ ****.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another chilly evening.
I don't want to run, but I think I need to!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know who this actress is?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

AllToAll said:


> Does anyone know who this actress is?
> PICTURE TOO BIG TO INCLUDE IN QUOTE


Sara Paxton?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^Thank you!
Didn't even recognize her. She looks so different with short hair.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Girls don't understand how easy they have it ;P


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfect:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I hate when I feel attached to a character in a movie, book or TV show, and that when it ends, that character ceases to exist anymore, they go back to simply being the actor who is not the same person. I also hate when these mediums create characters who are too perfect and designed to have a particular personality to grab your attention. It does make me wonder how many people there actually are out there like that.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just looked in the mirror because I thought I had a dandruff flake in my hair, turns out it was actually two silver-ish white hairs:blank Now I'm paranoid that I'm going gray.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That was a waste of $3


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Person on SAS who literally lives right down the street from me. What are the odds? ~ 1 mile away


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Person on SAS who literally lives right down the street from me. What are the odds? ~ 1 mile away


he's down the street.....a mile away? :um


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

what am i doing/why am i doing it/what am i doing/why am i doing it/what am i doing/why am i doing it/what am i doing/why am i doing it/what am i doing/why am i doing it/what am i doing/why am i doing it/what am i doing/why am i doing it/what am i doing/why am i doing it


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Maybe I should just embrace my other side.

Be conscious about the dick I really am and just stop trying to hide it from now on.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Why this and why that.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Shyboy1 said:


> he's down the street.....a mile away? :um


Yeah. A one mile street. It's not that uncommon in rural areas. Though we usually call them roads :yes


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

My plan's failing, ... I'm too weak to jump myself...


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:boogie Smilies are working again.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Worst day ever. :-(


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish that tv were not on.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I am tired.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Mother is going through post menopause and extremely annoying/sensitive.

Ugh, when did women become so........irritable to be around? Why can't they just use their head instead of the hormones for 1 sec. I'm on birth control pills and even I'm not that moody.

damn sensitivity. Just steer clear of them at that age.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

God I love working here, two V8 supercars to work on and a GT40 doing laps in the yard. Magic.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Apparently saying you're about to have a moment of timeless pleasure isn't the best way to let someone know you're about to eat ghirardelli chocolate. :blank


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy Friday Everyone:


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel better.  :yay

Also, I've actually made some positive changes and that stuns me.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

^ Cheers to that

I seriously thought today was Wednesday until I signed into Facebook and saw peoples Happy Friday posts. My mind still hasn't caught up with this.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Ubisoft need to make an Assassin's Creed game set in Tudor England...


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

I really like the way my post count 700 looks on me. Looks like a good number to retire in. A solid 700, not too much not too little and just enough to not have anyone question the impact and influence I've had in these forums.

Edit: ****


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I knew it!
Like clockwork, the city has come after me about taxes. I paid everything on April 12th...and they have come back saying they never received anything.

Did I forget to sign the check or something? Send it back! Don't give me a letter saying that I didn't pay when I turned it in WITH a check!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

diamondheart89 said:


> I feel better.  :yay
> 
> Also, I've actually made some positive changes and that stuns me.


YOU'RE BACK!! :yay

I'm really glad you're doing better!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought I saw a [email protected] cat a creeping up on me!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank god this is the last night I'll be completely alone for a little while, I can't take it anymore.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful Saturday morning with coffee and homework is bliss


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i haven't played ocarina of time for 6 or 7 years. i'm still sad that the free promotional legend of zelda gamecube disc that has both ocarina of time and majora's mask got lost. 

i miss being in high school and procrastinating on work by playing some LoZ game while eating cheetos. things just change when you get older and it will never feel the same.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> things just change when you get older and it will never feel the same.


true. I miss the days when I used to bunk off college and play final fantasy for the rest of the day. nowadays I have a whole day/week to play it I don't have the same desire.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate it when I re-read an email I sent and realize I forgot a word somewhere :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanted to post "Ex-Boyfriend" but figured it was too vulgar and would be removed. Highly recommended you all search for that on YouTube though.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

^^^

AKA Firm handshake.... lol

That was nice. That was nice. His flow is nice.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

ACCV93 said:


> I've been thinking about leaving SAS, along with the internet for awhile. Might do me some good and help me get my life in order. Tomorrow IS March 1, might be a good time to give it a shot. Wish me luck.


^ he totally gave it a shot. hasn't visited since the 28th. what courage!

p.s. good luck accv


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That had to be the worst restaurant I've ever been to. Awful service, waitresses who don't even know their own menu let alone forgetting orders and food you have to wait an hour for. Pity.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm glad most people hate me, there's just a handful people left at this point... just a handful more to send running and then my plan is complete and I can finally go back to where I came from... for once I'm excited!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Interesting : ).


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha, epic. I almost took this to a whole new level xD
Ffs, I need to learn to ignore little angry kids who have nothing better to do.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I went to the town my mom used to own a store in, back then I would often spend my days after school there for a good chunk of my childhood, it was really nostalgic seeing what had changed and what had stayed the same.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Super glue smells like apple soda. I think the smell is still in my nose after super gluing junk yesterday I don't know whether to enjoy the smell or wash out my nostrils.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> YOU'RE BACK!! :yay
> 
> I'm really glad you're doing better!


Thank you! I appreciate the fact that you're one of the few people who missed me. :lol


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> I'm glad most people hate me, there's just a handful people left at this point... just a handful more to send running and then my plan is complete and I can finally go back to where I came from... for once I'm excited!


I never run, so your plan is doomed.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> I never run, so your plan is doomed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> ^^^
> 
> AKA Firm handshake.... lol
> 
> That was nice. That was nice. His flow is nice.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I detest the fact that people who are naturally more gifted in life have to 'tone it down' otherwise people pass harsh judgment on you. Why should the gifted have to meet the mediocrity of average people so that everyone starts at a fair playing table....

My goal. One of these days. *Is to not care what other people think*. I don't know how to reach that goal because I'm very much affected by other people's opinions of me. I get angry in fact when girls pass judgment on me and when they open their useless mouths to say something completely unnecessary....

One of these days I will hold my head high..


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I want to make a gif of 0:19-0:20 with the subtitle "kevin bacon kicking a football!" but I feel like the moment may have passed within the collective consciousness.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I should start an SAS group called "The Patriarchy"

(no girls allowed) :b


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

The amount of decency is incredibly huge but the amount of great stuff is very rare.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Refusing on-line interaction and then complaining about the cold and distant nature of the Internet is a somewhat paradoxical position to hold.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

calichick said:


> I detest the fact that people who are naturally more gifted in life have to 'tone it down' otherwise people pass harsh judgment on you. Why should the gifted have to meet the mediocrity of average people so that everyone starts at a fair playing table....
> 
> My goal. One of these days. *Is to not care what other people think*. I don't know how to reach that goal because I'm very much affected by other people's opinions of me. I get angry in fact when girls pass judgment on me and when they open their useless mouths to say something completely unnecessary....
> 
> One of these days I will hold my head high..


Are you among "the more gifted in life"? And if so, why are you angry about being judged, when you yourself are judging people by labeling them as mediocre and average? Are you allowed to judge others because you're "more gifted at life"? You understand that makes you a judgmental hypocrite, right?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I do not like people telling or asking me " are you really sure you have anxiety"? Well then what is it then? I guess it's not called being paranoid/anxious. Just cause the way I look I can't have that...


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Every time you think it is gonna happen, remember this, it doesn't matter and when you think it might remember this, it doesn't.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

This: (link)
It isn't true! It isn't! STOP! I CAN'T UNSEE IT NOW. IT'S A LIE. A LIIIIIE!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I had to have the "difficult conversation" with my dog today. I explained to him that I was having him put down. It is the right thing to do. He has become very grumpy recently ever since they cancelled his favourite soap opera.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If I could escape, and recreate a place that's my own world...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The melatonin is kicking in.....good night :yawn


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have to put up with this crap for another month :| My car can't take the punishment and neither can I.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i must appease the period goddesses and stick rdj up my vag for sacrifice.

tmi sorry not sorry.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Why are there so many WTF pictures of Walmart? Where _are _these Walmarts, and why aren't the ones in my town as interesting? I'd seriously go there all the time if the people at mine were that eccentric.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Guys are fishes, girls are nets.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Why are there so many WTF pictures of Walmart? Where _are _these Walmarts, and why aren't the ones in my town as interesting? I'd seriously go there all the time if the people at mine were that eccentric.


Do you have a superwalmart in your city? If so, just meander on in and voila!

--------------

I would like some tea.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Why are there so many WTF pictures of Walmart? Where _are _these Walmarts, and why aren't the ones in my town as interesting? I'd seriously go there all the time if the people at mine were that eccentric.


PeopleofWalmart.com

I was just there today (the site)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

A long jumper makes a jump and breaks the world record, but the pit is filled with quicksand and he sinks deep and becomes a fossil.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

avoidobot3000 said:


> A long jumper makes a jump and breaks the world record, but the pit is filled with quicksand and he sinks deep and becomes a fossil.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I just remembered getting those hearing tests in school... The earphones that were soaked in alcohol listening for the tones and raising your hand if you heard the tone.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I really need a reality check. someone slap me.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


> I really need a reality check. someone slap me.


With what?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> With what?


With a reality check. Or the back of one's hand. C'mon! you know you wanna. :/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Dealt with enough temperamental and hypocritical judgement and criticism from my father in the past 15 years to be bothered receiving the same caliber of BS from certain friends in addition. So should you indulge after the fact, be aware that the f#ck I gave went that way.. *points to exit*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

can normal/regular service resume please?


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice lace.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I need to clone myself this week. Cant be at 3 places at once.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Time to switch carriers.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

It definitely IS possible to be all alone even though you are surrounded by people


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I cant stop stroking my chin bristles. =/


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

The 'general discussion' sub forum is more fun that the 'just for fun' ...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Being attractive is the most important thing there is. If you want to catch the biggest fish in your pond, you have to be as attractive as possible.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

NeuromorPhish said:


> The 'general discussion' sub forum is more fun that the 'just for fun' ...


i know! it seems like all the silliness ends up there. odd. who would put silliness there..


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

So long and good night.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I even flew while I was going to the bathroom. I was superman in every way.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jesus Christ, everything around me is dying. When I got off the bus there was some bird, mammal, thing trampled on the road, and then there was a dead dog, maybe it wasn't dead but the stillness and the flies were very convincing, in the alley and then I almost stepped on a snake that was all dried up.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Jesus Christ, everything around me is dying. When I got off the bus there was some bird, mammal, thing trampled on the road, and then there was a dead dog, maybe it wasn't dead but the stillness and the flies were very convincing, in the alley and then I almost stepped on a snake that was all dried up.


Sounds like the beginning of a horror movie. You must be on some old Indian burial grounds


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Limmy. Limmy Limmy Limmy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Sounds like the beginning of a horror movie. You must be on some old Indian burial grounds


That _would_ explain the skeleton that comes to my window at night to make death threats. I just always thought that was part of living in the ghetto :stu


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

rdrr said:


> Being attractive is the most important thing there is. If you want to catch the biggest fish in your pond, you have to be as attractive as possible.


A big worm makes great bait too


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Northern Lights said:


> It definitely IS possible to be all alone even though you are surrounded by people


those kind of situations have the most pronounced loneliness anyone can ever feel imo. i felt like that with my friends back in high school.

------------

i just want to watch documentaries about ants.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

No watercolor paper.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Off twitter: That awkward moment when #ThingsNotToDoOnAFirstDate is trending, and you've never been on a date.:roll


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Are you among "the more gifted in life"? And if so, why are you angry about being judged, when you yourself are judging people by labeling them as mediocre and average? Are you allowed to judge others because you're "more gifted at life"? You understand that makes you a judgmental hypocrite, right?


I guess you missed the part where I said "when people form opinions about you" and pass judgment on you, i.e. feeling the need to open their mouths and say something.

I would prefer if they keep their thoughts to themselves and not feel the need to tell me about what they think about my life decisions. Sure I make 350 judgments in my head a day but I never let that shoot from my mouth in order to get someone down.

Why do people feel the need to bestow their opinions onto others? I do think I'm high and mighty and it really gets me irritated when people are SO negative, and always criticizing you and whatnot.

It's annoying and should be limited to each and every person's *mother*. You only need 1 of those in a lifetime.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Limmy is the voice of our generation.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish I had people to text, bored as ****.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

sas is .0001% of me and my time. poof i'm gone. nothing of value lost.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm spending too much. Must stop.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Noooo I don't want to sleep. I always have bad dreams. :C


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Noooo I don't want to sleep. I always have bad dreams. :C


ze feminists! oink zey going to ruin my patriarchy!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey now, just build your house out of brick instead of straw or whatever the second pig used...sticks? idk I guess I could be googling the story of the three little pigs as I type but that would require the opening of a new tab and I just don't have that level of dedication right now.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by NeuromorPhish
> 
> The 'general discussion' sub forum is more fun that the 'just for fun' ...





enfield said:


> i know! it seems like all the silliness ends up there. odd. who would put silliness there..





enfield said:


> Limmy. Limmy Limmy Limmy.


Lol, i was about to answer that post, and scrolled down to see you had already mentioned the infamous Limmy.

Apologies for this nonrandom thought, but i'm wondering if enfield is Limmy's biggest fan..?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i think he has a handful of loyal disciples, of which i was only more recently overjoyed to count myself among. (and it's disciples, not fans. justin bieber has fans. or beliebers. or whatever. but limmy has _disciples_). but he is unfailingly cute / caring / nice, and sure, a lot of people are, but he is that way in his own limmy way, and he posts a lot, so hence his starchild-of-sas status, hence him being the subject of a moment movement, hence him being talked about with fervor unlike any other poster, and more. this has, to be sure, caused no shortage of sas-wide consternation, but all is to be expected in such cases of disruption.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

omg omg , I came all over the screen.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

****ing lawl


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Goals for the year:

- Focus more on my personal life
- Stop being as obsessed with my career
- Get out of this job, the people here suck out my soul
- Go back to school and decide what Masters degree I will go for
- Take a vacation to some exotic locale 

I'm doing this now because I am counting down until I am free of my obligations to my current job - July 10th. Only two more months, I can do this. I will do this.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

same old same old.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Disarray said:


> omg omg , I came all over the screen.


OH shiiiiiit me too bro

Here cums another one ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

lol


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Sexy times goinng onn. Listening to infatuation on repeat. Feeling like lazing the day away...So many oral presentations to do at school gahhh...chinese presentation you nuts homie? Hope I don't shake like a crack addict. Fck nerves.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

All I can think about is summer, and I have NO motivation to do anything!!! HJGFJHGFJHGDHGSDH


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My nights will be consumed by hockey for the next 2 months, yay.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the way the air outside feels tonight.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

what an awkward conversation. I haven't spoken to you in months and the first time you see me you ask why I deleted you off facebook in front of your co worker, who has to turn her head due to cringe factor. yeah, now I remember why I did it and its going to stay that way, go bake some bread buns bytch.

heyyy macarena, ay!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I should not have to spend 24 hours flushing and plunging a toilet on and off every couple of hours just to flush a dump. :x


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Why is it always cold on the days I have to walk home, and warm on the days I can't?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

this shower gel I took from the hotel on holiday looks suspiciously like semen, its uncanny.

guess I'll just make sure it doesn't get in my eyes.

on another thought, thank you peanutbutter jesus.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

I just learned that "mdr" is the French equivalent of "lol".


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The word 'petition' sounds like a dainty sneeze.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Peter Outerbridge is a dilf.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If I could see someone with Reimer's smile everyday, I don't think I would ever have a bad day... Damn it melts your heart.

But on second thought I'm not sure.. If I had a brother or friend like him I'd give him anything he'd ask for. Who could say no? lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

every time I'm using self checkouts its like an awkward game of rubix cube, twisting, turning, flipping and jiggling until it finally goes *bip* and then the staff who were looking at me like I was a potential shoplifter breathe easy. Its probably nothing like a rubix cube. I wouldnt really know because I'm dumb and always give up within a minute, I scramble it up without looking and hope for a fluke finish. then I'm out.

I'm also not sure why I keep buying ox and cow hearts, they are super cheap and full of protein but the girl always at the checkout probably thinks I'm trying to revive frankenstein as a fhuck buddy.. or something.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate my brother.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I hate my brother.


Dude you're back! After leaving. Even though you... even though you promised me
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...one-leaving-188573/index2.html#post1060057870
I didn't know what to do. Who to trust. Where to go.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Dude you're back! After leaving. Even though you... even though you promised me
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...one-leaving-188573/index2.html#post1060057870
> I didn't know what to do. Who to trust. Where to go.


yeah, it was only a temp ban... I needed to focus on school and stuff. You can dry your eyes now. Oh, and I see you have a new avatar. :sus


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not really sure what I'm doing here...


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It's hard when you make friends somewhere and then you have to move.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Someone needs to do to coffee and tea what the bread bowl person did to soup.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

yayayayaya yayayablah


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm in the sudden mood to make a sex tape.

Part of BDD therapy is to record yourself to get an accurate interpretation of how you look. Because mirrors offer distortions, it helps to have a moving picture.

Anyways, I was taking a video and thinking, wow, I really like the way I look here. I could really do a sex tape. Secretly, without telling the guy. I'd put my phone on record in the corner somewhere, (at a good angle of course) and I'd have this little momento forever, and it'd teach me how to be better, it'd give me an outsider's perspective....haha. I will one day.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The "Random Thought Of The Day" thread is not the "Post something you want to tell someone but are too afraid to say" thread.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

F uck I wish I had a Penis, be lifted from these burdens of being a *****.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When cars collide, there is always one car driving faster than the other.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

According to the show Supernatural the portal in and out of Purgatory is here in Maine :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I would snap my fingers causing a cluster of space colony's to appear on the far side of the moon well simultaneously transporting every one with sufficient intellect there. Leaving all idiots stuck on the surface of the earth.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel like every time I go to the mall, people are looking more and more like models. What the heck? What happened to grubby teenagers in sweats like back in my day... Now I feel inadequate just doing my grocery shopping.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Why do some people leave dirty dishes in their room? The Kitchen is like 30 steps away. Why is that so hard to do?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> Why do some people leave dirty dishes in their room? The Kitchen is like 30 steps away. Why is that so hard to do?


Yuck I'd never leave dirty dishes in my room, I leave them in the sink for others to clean or drop them in the dishwasher beats having to kill 50 spiders a day :no


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

You'd think that with everything I'm doing id get an I love you or something. ):


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

"I'm sure that if I see her I'll remember her. I just forgot the names of some people from college since you keep meeting so many people afterwards!"

I nod emphatically, but I can sooooo _not_ relate.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Finally reached 99% on my PM inbox. However, a third of them are quote notifications. :lol Going to delete all those first to free up room. Dreading the day I have to delete personal messages :cry


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I hate canned laughter in sitcoms, so very much.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

My nipples are super hard right now


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

This must be the most depressing forum I've seen, even more than depression/suicide help ones. What the **** am I still doing here?


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Why is it that my mom is constantly asking me "Which actors do you think are attractive?" She has to know by now that I always avoid the question and never answer. Why is knowing this even important?!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sometimes while I'm driving listening to the radio and those repetitive ads come on I start talking dirty back to them, like some women talking about insurance followed by "yeah I bet you do ****", "yeah you like that" or some guy talking about tire and car repairs and "I'm not surprised you filthy btch", "you greasy bastord". sometimes I take it way too far for way too long and realize the minivan of little kids watching me at the lights are probably scarred for life.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh hai I'm back.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> According to the show Supernatural the portal in and out of Purgatory is here in Maine :boogie


And apparently the gate to hell is in Arizona


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I think my neighbors are cooking bacon. In an instant my stomach magically made all the contents of my stomach disappear. I want some bacon.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome Russian song this is.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

RIP Jeff Hanneman.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

The Matrix: making me roll my eyes (in my mind) at people who mention it during philosophical discussions, since 1999.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

If I had a dollar for every minute I was awake past the knowledge of the timekeeper I'd probably have an amount of dollars I could convey to you with a real number if I wasn't so god damn tired


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

lets do away with grammar punctuation and the like


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh please, please let this be a good day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I need to sleep well today
~ Vapor green, tea green


Disarray said:


> RIP Jeff Hanneman.


This is really sad. I wouldn't have known but for your post. Slayer is amazing! Slayer live is unreal! RIP Indeed!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I know yoga pants are big on girls in the gym but I didn't realize guys had now started wearing them. I seriously did a triple take before he caught me, I couldnt help but make a face mouthing "what the ****" as I looked the other direction. y u do this random indian guy. Y.

also I'm missing shower kissing with some hair pull, the cleanest way to get dirty. I need to get back out there, go go gadget sex drive. 



butbutbut oh god what about my status. I need to assert myself above the betas to obtain maximum leverage power. yes.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the deadly light into the peace and safety of a new dark age. -H.P Lovecraft


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Elad said:


> I know yoga pants are big on girls in the gym but I didn't realize guys had now started wearing them. I seriously did a triple take before he caught me, I couldnt help but make a face mouthing "what the ****" as I looked the other direction. y u do this random indian guy. Y.


Loool


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Forever alone.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

All this time I've never realised that SAD spells "sad".


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Must keep packing so I can move by Sunday.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Charmander said:


> All this time I've never realised that SAD spells "sad".


I giggled. That's cute.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Elad said:


> [Edit]


Post your picture in there, it'll make you feel better. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I almost got into TWO accidents today!
The first was this morning when a big rig blatantly went through a red light. It had been that way for 30 seconds and he just rolled right through at top speed.

The second....some guy in an SUV makes a quick jaunt into a left turn lane and there was a car in front of him. There was barely enough room for me to slam on my brakes! The next thing I know, a car behind me had screeching tires. 

What is with people these days?!?!?!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This. So much this.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sometimes people say to me, "hey, Heidi, you know, like grammar and punctuation and spelling are dull and boring" - 

you know what I say to those people? 

piss awff


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I get it, I'm annoying, my rambling and speaking to myself annoys you. I'll **** off now. I should have never come back.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

aka benz is to me just a car


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Post your picture in there, it'll make you feel better. :b


sad part is I'm sure I will eventually, that bull**** is all I have.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm bouncing off the walls.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Everything about her.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

just give up man


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm long overdue for a change of scenery.

Anybody want to come light up and shoot the sh*t for a couple hours? 

...nobody? Yeah, I didn't think so.

Fck you guys.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Miles Davis looks like a black Professor Farnsworth with a mullet for 3 or 4 seconds in that live clip, it's priceless, lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just watching Meet The Parents makes me feel awkward for the main character, lol.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, you're going to do it in the mirror?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I made plans for tomorrow. Hopefully I feel better by then.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, I slept for almost eight hours and could use a nap. A good sign that I am also down to 20mg of Paxil today.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

A waiter walked up to the table while I was saying "I used to thrust a lot, but I had to teach myself how to thrust less". I was talking about my tongue-thrusting that caused me to have braces, but he missed that part. It's not even that funny a situation but I found the timing so hilarious.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> A waiter walked up to the table while I was saying "I used to thrust a lot, but I had to teach myself how to thrust less". *I was talking about my tongue-thrusting that caused me to have braces,* but he missed that part. It's not even that funny a situation but I found the timing so hilarious.


Sure you where :teeth


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Elad said:


> sad part is I'm sure I will eventually, that bull**** is all I have.


:rub


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow, I slept for almost eight hours and could use a nap. A good sign that I am also down to 20mg of Paxil today.


 ....and I took a nap to boot.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Just watching Meet The Parents makes me feel awkward for the main character, lol.


heh I felt awkward for him too back when it came out.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

While getting a new pair of glasses today, I realized that my manly face makes 90% of frames look like **** on me. #uglygirlproblems


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

This is the last essay I have to hand in and I'm done with undergrad. 
It's a mere five pages due by midnight. I only have one page and no idea what else to write... I guess this will be the first and last late paper I'll hand in.

Coooooolleeeege.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just rode my bike eight miles.....
....and got CATCALLED while driving down the main road.

Ladies, I am NOT a piece of MEAT! I am MILLENNIUMMANLY!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.voki.com/pickup.php?scid=8061989&height=267&width=200


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Feminists everywhere I go, I have to suppress my swine-like noises just to get through the day, I will not let them stop my patriarchy. The time for the male dominant gender will come.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

There is a hideous lack of support on here lately.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I want chocolate. If there was a drive thru chocolate bar, that would be so much more convenient


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

looking after my little cousin (shes 6) and someone asks if shes my daughter, I just stare back blankly while the lyric "***** you wasnt with me shootin in the gym" ran though my mind. almost said it to her. not idea why. wish I did now, even though it would have been awkward for her I could have practiced my rick ross voice. opportunity lost.










not sure what feel. guess I really am getting old. time to make some life sux and im an old man threads.

also while I'm posting, enjoy:












tbyrfan said:


> There is a hideous lack of support on here lately.


after a while you can't really blame them, its frustrating to see people totally ignore good advice and then recreate the same thread immediately. I don't know how the good samaritans of the forum do it so much, I can only do it in small doses.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm only wearing dark colours this Summer.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw this documentary at a movie theatre today and I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I saw this documentary at a movie theatre today and I recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> There is a hideous lack of support on here lately.


I'm here


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Elad said:


> after a while you can't really blame them, its frustrating to see people totally ignore good advice and then recreate the same thread immediately. I don't know how the good samaritans of the forum do it so much, I can only do it in small doses.


Those repetitive threads are really frustrating, but i'm not talking about those; i'm just talking about random personal attacks, condescending attitudes, making fun of others, and just general rudeness. If someone doesn't like a user, it's better to ignore them than to follow them around the forum hurling personal attacks at them. Getting upset at people who post the same thing but shoot down any advice is understandable, but being a bully in a pathetic attempt to raise one's self esteem on a support forum is wrong.



Raphael200 said:


> I'm here


Glad to hear that. :yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Feminists everywhere I go, I have to suppress my swine-like noises just to get through the day, I will not let them stop my patriarchy. The time for the male dominant gender will come.


But I follow you around specifically to confirm my theory that men make swine-like noises when we're not around.  Just one squeal?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Popcorn GIFs should be banned from the internet.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Those repetitive threads are really frustrating, but i'm not talking about those; i'm just talking about random personal attacks, condescending attitudes, making fun of others, and just general rudeness. If someone doesn't like a user, it's better to ignore them than to follow them around the forum hurling personal attacks at them. Getting upset at people who post the same thing but shoot down any advice is understandable, but being a bully in a pathetic attempt to raise one's self esteem on a support forum is wrong.


I haven't seen that but then again I've stayed out of the big sections, if you don't want to call them out can you pm where you're talking about, I'm curious.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

kitteh cuddles


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

When the last tree has been cut down, the last fish caught, the last river poisoned, only then will we realize that one cannot eat money.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

well it was about time that thread got locked, it had run its course and there didn't seem much else to contribute apart from lols ,i'm sure there could be another thread could be created for that specifically since it was going off topic and devolving into spam.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I feel sick... and my head hurts, again. >.<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> I feel sick... and my head hurts, again. >.<


Awww. :rub

I had a dream last night that I was nine years old again. I've never had a dream like that before. Weird because that's like right around the time my SA started.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww. :rub
> 
> I had a dream last night that I was nine years old again. I've never had a dream like that before. Weird because that's like right around the time my SA started.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

This Sens-Habs game is AWESOME!!!!!!! It's everything I had ever hoped for!!!!!

Edit: It's getting better!!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> This Sens-Habs game is AWESOME!!!!!!! It's everything I had ever hoped for!!!!!
> 
> Edit: It's getting better!!


Hah, yes. For a fan of any team other than Montreal this is very, very enjoyable.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

weather sucks. thats about as deep as I want to go right now thoughts wise, thinking is overrated.

the highlight of my day was seeing someones grandma, guessing around 60 - 70yrs old scooting along the shops sidewalk with some groceries. what a badass gran. mirin.

pic for reference


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Taco Bell's always been a huge guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I am getting way too lazy with my schoolwork these last 14 daya of school. I can't help it. I just wanna go hooome.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish I was rich enough to have a baby, to keep me company and love something that's real. To have a little face say it back would make my life..always twist though, no cash, no job and still with parents. I'm starting to really believe il never get to love someone and cater them or hold. That's scares me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I need to stop drinking so much coffee, I'm so wired that I keep getting overly enthusiastic when drying after showering and thus punching myself in the balls.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Would any girls kiiiind of understand me if I said I kind of wish I were on my period all the time? xD

Okay, hear me out. My anxiety is so much better and I'm way less inhibited/reserved when I'm on my period. I almost feel "normal" when I'm on it. Life becomes so vivid and there's so much more feeling. I can laugh at absolutely nothing and cry at absolutely nothing. It's a fun time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> This Sens-Habs game is AWESOME!!!!!!! It's everything I had ever hoped for!!!!!
> 
> Edit: It's getting better!!


Haha how can you like that game and hate the Bruins?  They play those sorts of games more than anybody! :clap So happy Ottawa crushed them...I wish Paul Maclean was coaching my life.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Yes, I am trying to be a party pooper but why are you allowed to talk about illegal substances on here but not sex, as far as I know sex between two consenting adults is not an illegal activity.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Huh, mods are now administrators, wonder what's up?

Also, no posts on this thread for 17 hours. Must be a record.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had some hard skin breaking off on the side of my right foot, so I got some toenail clippers to pick at it. =D I enjoyed it. I had to sweep up the skin off the floor, though. Didn't want skin from my foot just laying around on the floor.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheery said:


> Would any girls kiiiind of understand me if I said I kind of wish I were on my period all the time? xD


Oh, yes. Definitely.  Just look at my signature.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Really want to create a poll: "would you have sex with a centaur"


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

It's gonna be one of those weeks. No sleep. No Food. No ****s given.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Really want to create a poll: "would you have sex with a centaur"


You mean this one?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> You mean this one?


Obviously. :boogie

Can't find a good male centaur pic though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I had a dream last night where I was buying a hot dog, but the lady at the hot dog stand told me they only had "black sausages." And they were spicy... What does it mean? WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!?!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I had a dream last night where I was buying a hot dog, but the lady at the hot dog stand told me they only had "black sausages." And they were spicy... What does it mean? WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!?!


It means you want the patriarchy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the onion. :lol

http://www.theonion.com/articles/family-watching-movie-whiteknuckles-it-through-une,32299/


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

horny while being on your period...The.Most.Frustrating.Thing.Ever It's like having an itch you can't scratch.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

arnie said:


> I love the onion. :lol
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/family-watching-movie-whiteknuckles-it-through-une,32299/


:clap


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The student center is DEAD silent because of finals :shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Post #91,000* :yay


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

eventually we all end up alone


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

millyxox said:


> horny while being on your period...The.Most.Frustrating.Thing.Ever It's like having an itch you can't scratch.


lool i know what u mean


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Everything you do is perfectly perfect, you can never make a wrong move, you do exactly what you would do in that very moment an action that is perfect for you... like trying to escape fate, for example, no mater what you try to do differently, you will end up still fulfilling fate, I dont believe in fate my self, just using it to explain this ineffable realization, this clumsy language hides more secrets than it reveals!!!!!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Humanity makes me ill.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

we all do ****ty things sometimes, its fun. that doesn't make the person a **** though.

to me **** is more about character and less about the physical, although I hope every girl with a high number lies to me because once the multiple penis seed is planted, its hard to get out of your head, especially with insecurities.

dont ask dont tell dont smell. (the last one is a given)


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> *Post #91,000* :yay


You're going to break the counter if you keep this up!


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Got him thinking I love him but there's just one problem I'm teasing
And he's expecting I'll call him but
I just want to know...Are you serious? 
I guess you must be crazy to think that someone like me will just come around.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't fall into your old ways. It's a trap.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe this was really stupid. I want to live. Perhaps i should call an ambulance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> You're going to break the counter if you keep this up!


Not Y2K, P100K :lol.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I need a lullaby.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just want to live in my fantasy world where everything is perfect. It makes me feel special and I don't have to worry about the cruelness that this world has to offer. I could stay in my fantasy world for hours at a time. ^_^


I had a dream last night that JustThisGuy was back online. Whatever happened to him? He's been gone for months. O_O


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

It rained in the morning, it hasn't rained in ages here. I want to live in a place that rains a lot. I like the rain it puts me in a somber mood.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Came home early. Saw my dad reading erotica on our big *** tv/computer again. :b


I pretended not to notice as he hussled to turn it off.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not feeling emotional for the reason I thought I'd be.

I'm so, so sorry AV, I don't hope you'll be fired. It wasn't your fault. Danny please don't feel bad :cry Don't you dare take the blame, you or your brother.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

home hunting and scared/excited/unsure but its all "in gods hands" now as my mom would say since breaking down and finding her faith. not serious. I loathe that saying even more now. Its not in gods hands, its in your hands, wake the **** up and stop using your religion as a cop out. 

also "you'll understand it one day elad, I still hope you will find god". I need my space. asap.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

****ing blog more damnit
There are blogs


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

call me old fashioned but if the giant holding up the earth dies then we're all screwed


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I spend a lot of time thinking about my relationships with other people, and when I am alone (most of the time) I think about my relationship with the universe, instead.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Elad said:


> home hunting and scared/excited/unsure but its all "in gods hands" now as my mom would say since breaking down and finding her faith. not serious. I loathe that saying even more now. Its not in gods hands, its in your hands, wake the **** up and stop using your religion as a cop out.
> 
> also "you'll understand it one day elad, I still hope you will find god". I need my space. asap.


It also irks me when people give credit to god for their hard work and achievements.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

can't stop fantasizing


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish I could fall asleep more easily.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't help but think this is funny. D:

http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/08/home-...ow-with-picnicking-wife-3733214/?ITO=facebook


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Os iusti meditabitur sapientiam,
Et lingua eius loquetur indicium.

Beatus vir qui suffert tentationem,
Quoniqm cum probates fuerit accipient coronam vitae.

Kyrie, fons bonitatis.
Kyrie, ignis divine, eleison.

O quam sancta, quam serena,
Quam benigma, quam amoena esse Virgo creditur.
O quam sancta, quam serena,
Quam benigma, quam amoena,
O castitatis lilium.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Estillum said:


> Os iusti meditabitur sapientiam,
> Et lingua eius loquetur indicium.
> 
> Beatus vir qui suffert tentationem,
> ...


Elfien Lied Opening.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Clever girl....


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Clever "guy" >.> You're not using the meme correctly anyways, then again I've never seen people who use those stay consistent anyways.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a reference not a meme... Or have people confined it to a meme already behind my back....


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Estillum said:


> It's a reference not a meme... Or have people confined it to a meme already behind my back....


It's a reddit meme, I personally don't affiliate with them but yeah they exist.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Elfen lied was awesome, I think. I was on mad sedatives watching the series. Kinda glad I don't remember much of those times and why I watched that show in the first place. 

Pexist Sig lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel like puking.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My heart just started beating. I looked at my final grades. I can't believe I got a B in my Physics lab and lecture! I thought for sure I was going to fail with a D in my Physics lab and that I'd have to retake it.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

im aching, mind body and soul. mostly body


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I wasn't anticipating overtime when I took my NyQuil :wife


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I feel like puking.


That sucks :/ I hate puking. :um
Hope you're well.
...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took two naps and now can't get motivated to run? uh huh.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm dumb. I had like a sore throat for 2 days and that whole time I just thought I was thirsty. It never occurred to me that I was getting sick. Well I deserve being sick for that. At least my throat's stopped hurting. Now all that's left is this painful cough and constant sneezes.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Why do I feel sleepy so early it's barely 7:30 :yawn


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm getting into granola and healthy foods. I've also been buying dark chocolate with higher cacao content


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*THE GREAT INVOCATION

*​​​ From the point of Light within the Mind of God​​​ Let light stream forth into the minds of men.​​​ Let Light descend on Earth.​​​ From the point of Love within the Heart of God​​​ Let love stream forth into the hearts of men.​​​ May Christ return to Earth.​​​ From the centre where the Will of God is known​​​ Let purpose guide the little wills of men -​​​ The purpose which the Masters know and serve.​​​ From the centre which we call the race of men​​​ Let the Plan of Love and Light work out​​​ And may it seal the door where evil dwells.​​​ Let Light and Love and Power restore the Plan on Earth. ​​​


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Doing dino?

Is that what the kids are calling it nowadays?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I might just try to go to bed tonight with Paxil only - no melatonin. I took .75 last night and wanted to oversleep. I came home from work and took two power naps, not one - no help there, either. I am back on track with 20mg of Paxil.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

A lesbian grabbed both my *** cheeks at a bar tonight. Very confusing moment for me.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

LOLL TTPAM maybe she was bisexual



I should be revising, but all i feel like doing is anythinggggg butt workkkk
6 days left til exam :O


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> That sucks :/ I hate puking. :um
> Hope you're well.
> ...


I get that feeling sometimes. Like, I just want to puke my guts out. I haven't puked since 11th grade.

I heard a car wreck down my street for the first time today. Funny thing is that just a week or two ago, I was thinking how I've never seen a car wreck down my street. It scared the jeepers out of me.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

So apparently the specialist I'm seeig tomorrow is an eccentric *******, but knows what he's doing, according to his online reviews. I don't care if he curses at me every two minutes and goes at length about bear paws if he can cure me.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I wish James Holden and Nathan Fake would release an album of work together on Holden's label, Border Community. And Ricardo Tobar could be a feature. And Caribou. And then they'd collab with the Anjunabeats label. Man, I'd jizz super hella hard and far off into the distant horizon somewhere. Yeah.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Björn Andrésen is(was) literally the most beautiful creature I've ever seen, including animals. His life must've been really weird. Objectified his whole life, ever since playing Tadzio in Death in Venice. Like, he's an old man now and probably thinks that's a whole different person. Idk, I was just feeling sorry for him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daylight said:


> A lesbian grabbed both my *** cheeks at a bar tonight. Very confusing moment for me.


It sounds like there was some interest. :stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I enjoy destroying ant beds. >=] It's fun to poke them with a stick. I just went outside to poke one and right when I did, there were ants everywhere.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to look at more gory ****.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

*I wonder who first came up with the first word ever in life. and how did they come about from using it and making other words. how did they know to use a specific word for a specific thing. like, saying my hands are smooth, how did they know what a smooth or rough texture even would be, and why couldn't rough be used as smooth and smooth be used as rough. how odd is that. but i bet you're thinking how odd I am to even question such things, but i say why not? Albert Einstein said the important thing is to never stop questioning. But why should I listen to him right? He surely is not my father. But why not. Why not take a moment to question every single thing and just wonder how or why our hearts are beating right now. Why and how there are so many arteries and veins. I know science can explain many things... believe me I know. I study science. But it does not explain everything. This idea in our mind for what is what is made some how, from learning and having memory. Yet not sufficient to learn material for our exams. I have made many mistakes in my life, and over and over again. It just states that I am human. But this does not explain who came up with the first word and how. And how the people reading this are able to read at all. How can you tell what is the letter L from the letter I. How even when words are jumbled up we can make sense of that. We are smart people when you come to think of it. I know many of you - as of now think I am totally insane and have took this 'Random thought of the day' too far.... and maybe I have, so what,... you read this far didn't you. Why did you read it, to constantly assure yourself about my insanity, to make fun of me, or just because you were bored. With all due respect, we all insane. What is sanity anyway and who says what sanity means being sane. What does being sane include?

*Deep breath* This was my thought of the day

What was yours? *


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It seems like I just bore people online now. lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

We are such huge nerds. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Hmm if I add ketchup to my low-fat mayo, am I defeating the purpose of eating low-fat mayo. It's dumb but it really crossed my mind.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> Hmm if I add ketchup to my low-fat mayo, am I defeating the purpose of eating low-fat mayo. It's dumb but it really crossed my mind.


There's no fat in ketchup so it's all good...


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes post # 3000 :yay
oh no, wait :eyes nvm. :/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> It seems like I just bore people online now. lol


That is an extremely interesting observation.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

long over due haircut was overdue. post haircut regrets imminent. 

its so short and I just let it happen. I dont know why. I could have said no. 

ohgodwhathaveidone.jpg


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Mmm ravioli


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I need more privacy, ugh.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> I get that feeling sometimes. Like, I just want to puke my guts out. I haven't puked since 11th grade.
> 
> I heard a car wreck down my street for the first time today. Funny thing is that just a week or two ago, I was thinking how I've never seen a car wreck down my street. It scared the jeepers out of me.


Not to dismiss the sadness involved w/ that event, but moments where you think about how you've never seen or had something happen in your life and then it occurring shortly after thinking/saying it are one of the few things that I think makes this life interesting.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

so what did enfield do to get banned?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

If rhapsody turns out like IE4, I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> so what did enfield do to get banned?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Two co-workers just came to my office to ask what a "front-butt" is called. They said that somehow they predicted that I'd know the word for that .


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Unsure of if I have just found out I have a colour deficiency, or if I got trolled by my brother.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

the act of purposely taking a picture for an internet forum is always a bad idea, you(i) do it out of pure insecurity and no matter what it comes out like, you will most likely become more insecure. either you dislike what you see or you feel alright about it, but still aware of how unhealthy it is to seek validation like that. I really think its a no-win situation, it only perpetuates those feelings one way or another, even if its later on when you look back and see flaws you didnt before.

always a forlorn attempt for validation for me. but then again I dont have much else right now, so maybe this is saner than absolute isolation.

edit; too lazy to go back and change all the you's for i's


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to seal up the sink in the bar. 1 seizure is enough this week, and just hold your breath, it's only natural gas is some of the scariest crap I have ever heard coming from people that work for the state.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I started eating really perfect this morning and it went tumbling down the hill during the night time. Mcdonald's, chocolate..just, I'm disgusting

Watching the Dark knight rises again. Anne is awesome and Dagett is Aussie; something I just realised (From Animal kingdom)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that my mother just gambled away our life savings,. That would be around 50K roughly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Not to dismiss the sadness involved w/ that event, but moments where you think about how you've never seen or had something happen in your life and then it occurring shortly after thinking/saying it are one of the few things that I think makes this life interesting.


Oh man. Haha, I agree.  lol I mean, no one got hurt but it was nice to experience a car wreck down my street. Just like that time when someone almost committed suicide under this bridge that I go through every day to get to school. I'm glad he didn't get hurt but it was nice to witness someone trying to do that. Sometimes, I feel bad for thinking like that. Again, it's not like I wanted him to get hurt at all. I'm so glad he's okay but I can't help but think it's cool that I actually got to witness something like that.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Where the hell has Shel been?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Where the hell has Shel been?


I was gone for awhile and came back Roster. xD

I don't know if I should buy more clothes with my money that I got back from that book. My mom wants me to, though. I don't get her. She let me try on my sister's hand-me downs and I got more than enough clothes from her. Not long before she let me try those on, I bought more clothes with some money that I had leftover from Christmas. I'd rather buy something else with my money. I do like having clothes but I buy clothes like three times a year. I feel like I have to buy clothes just because she tells me to but then again, I don't want to. And I know if I don't, she's going to wonder why I haven't bought any clothes. I've never known a mother that's gotten so mad just because her own daughter doesn't want to buy clothes. :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I just saw a Playboy Bunny towel in our dining room. I don't know if my dad bought it or what.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

komorikun said:


> so what did enfield do to get banned?


I emailed him about that and he said he got temp banned for harassing basuraeuropea too much.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I can't wait for warriors vs spurs tonight!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

guys acting weird today..

one thing that always baffles me, when a guy is intimidated by you, he will constantly check his phone trying to look important or busy...

so many men were staring at me, I felt like I was a piece of meat for sale. 

What goes through a man's head when he is looking at you? Can anything productive really be happening up there?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I emailed him about that and he said he got temp banned for harassing basuraeuropea too much.


So that was an actual thing and not just joking around?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> So that was an actual thing and not just joking around?


:sus


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I emailed him about that and he said he got temp banned for harassing basuraeuropea too much.


Getting a little too obsessed with basura I guess. Good time to be banned though. Finals start the 20th.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

People say the stupidest things at the stupidest times.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Life is going to kick your ***. I don't say that with malice either. I just want you to know.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

The highest highs and the lowest lows in my life have been direct consequences of relationships, or was it just.. me?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Good lord I'm never drinking again, the thought of alcohol makes me want to throw up now...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

3,000th post WoOoOoOoOo


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

THAT'S IT. I'm going on a journey to find a cave to dwell in.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I need an MMO to playyyyy


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Gah life would be easier if I just wasn't afraid of the phone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> 3,000th post WoOoOoOoOo


Congrats! :boogie :boogie :boogie

I just saved money last month from not using my furnace and forst is possible tomorrow night? This is OHIO! It is not supposed to get this cold in mid-May!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why are Santa's Villages always painted as depressing places on TV and in movies? Are they really that depressing in real life? Because in TV they're gray looking with no snow and starving reindeer and drunk Santas and pissed off elves. What happened?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Why are Santa's Villages always painted as depressing places on TV and in movies? Are they really that depressing in real life? Because in TV they're gray looking with no snow and starving reindeer and drunk Santas and pissed off elves. What happened?


I guess it doesn't pay too good.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


>


lol >.>

I went out with my mom to eat at a Mexican restaurant today and when I was swallowing my food, I felt something sharp going down my throat at one point (no pun intended). It wasn't like really sharp, though. I hope I didn't eat a tiny piece of glass. uke I just kept eating my food anyways.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

why i cant concentrate or focus!


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

****ing Tumblr.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Some people are just not worth your time, just say **** em and on to the next one.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

about to go out, drink my espresso, put in my earphones, pick up my car keys, two step into the kitchen, get lost in the moment and throw some dance moves tossing my keys in the process, now cant find them.

I'm cool.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Courtney Cox!
I love you!
I love all,
the things you do!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

we (sa sufferers) are like diamonds in the rough, overlooked by most of society.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Finally able to do a full sprint again after being on crutches recently, pls god no more sprained ankle. pls. If it happens a third time this year I might just go Jigsaw on my foot.

completely switching lanes, every time this song comes on the radio, for a split second I believe I have a vagina. back arching. rawr. (nomo ****)


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

give up would you get real man


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I should be sleeping.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It just dawned on me.....I'm 18 next year....
Where did my childhood go?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I still smell her scent on my shirt. :]


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

life is just a fantasy, can you live this fantasy life...

no, it's just making me more crazy.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

"Everybody's at war with different things...I'm at war with my own heart sometimes." - Tupac Shakur

And sometimes my own head as well.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Going for a run always makes me feel better, and it was raining. Love running in the rain.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Finally fixxed up that old laptop of mine so I can sell it to this guy, a quick 80 bucks, I wonder what I'll do with it.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

dont know if to tell this guy that i have been in love with him for around 6ish years now.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This car I was driving it seems is not able to go in a straight line. It kept slowly swerving to this side or that it almost convinced me that I was driving drunk.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just realized that within the past three and a half months, there's been a plane crash ten miles from my house, a man tried to kill himself near my school, the police came knocking on my door while I was at home by myself asking me about this truck that got towed next door and a car wreck happened on my street. I've never even experienced any of these things. :shock Dude, it's like I'm in the ****ing Twilight Zone.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I hate being so indecisive :S


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

A book fell on my head yesterday. I guess I only have my shelf to blame. 

Actually I don't keep my books in shelves... they just kinda... appear at places?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I want a Falcon laptop... Just need to get about 4 grand  (4 grand more than I have)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't start playing MMOs again. I can't, can't, can't... but I want to >.<


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Cadbury's Old Gold dark chocolate range is tasty. It's my lunch this afternoon


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

you made me eat broken dreams and despair when you gave me this meal that you promised would be spicy but was not.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I would like to know why youtube recommended I watch Japanese rap battles


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I will go back to sleep soon.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Figured I would go out for a night run tonight, but then I watched Insidious.

howaboutno.jpg


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Huh, SAS might be a bit more quiet than usual for a while.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

feeling suicidal


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Free will may be an illusion, but it has a placebo effect even if you don't believe you're in control.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

This is the one thing I have to do for myself even though my spirit and desires are so low at this point. At the end of it all, the only person who will love me the most and who I can most assuredly rely on is myself


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Got myself a new bike, sweet! If only it could stop raining so I could try it out.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got the weirdest spam in the form of a Skype contact request. :con


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Just got the weirdest spam in the form of a Skype contact request. :con


Haha. I got a similar message a few weeks ago.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Huh, SAS might be a bit more quiet than usual for a while.


Did I miss something? :stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good. Now, there's one less evil person in this world.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...hant-tramples-to-death-suspected-poacher.html


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did I miss something? :stu


The mods/admins banned Limmy, lol.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> The mods/admins banned Limmy, lol.


What happened?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Man, I can eat everything right now but I can't unless I want to get puffed up. Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What happened?


yeah, what did that little dickens do now?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> The mods/admins banned Limmy, lol.


Hahahahaa


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

NoHeart said:


> A book fell on my head yesterday. I guess I only have my shelf to blame.
> 
> Actually I don't keep my books in shelves... they just kinda... appear at places?


I like this. Like.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh good God, I started dissecting a fetal pig today. We had to break its little jaw to get a better look at its mouth. I should've named it and prayed for it so it could be in heaven and I wouldn't feel bad about dissecting it but noooo, I just _had_ to get a better view of its mouth. I'm a bad person. I ain't got Jesus as my wallpaper.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

OMFG it's Jon Snow from GOT cheering on the leafs? No ways!! You Jon Snow are officially a lot more awesome 

How I feel about this:










Go Robin Sparkles! Go Canada <3 lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh good God, I started dissecting a fetal pig today. We had to break its little jaw to get a better look at its mouth. I should've named it and prayed for it so it could be in heaven and I wouldn't feel bad about dissecting it but noooo, I just _had_ to get a better view of its mouth. I'm a bad person. I ain't got Jesus as my wallpaper.


i like this too.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm considering whether I ought to start smoking again ...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Want some mashed potaters in your beer?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

What a vicious ****


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Edit: Just found out Neil buchanans in a metal band. Haha


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ neil buchanan is in a metal band? I must hear this!

whenever I see the location "massachusetts" I can't help but read it in my head as "massive chewsits". 

I don't know what chewsits are, or why they are massive.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> ^ neil buchanan is in a metal band? I must hear this!


Go Neil!

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=pfvHnTlWNCw


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Go Neil!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=pfvHnTlWNCw


holy crap! thats made my day :lol thanks for the link I shall be listening to this.:yes


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

lol @ McDonalds commercial for May 8th still on TV.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to move to Antarctica that way global warming won't reach me for another 4 years. It's not even summer yet what the hell!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I like the way my room looks when the only light is the dim blue light coming from my laptop screen, it fills me with a strange sense of serenity.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

It's such a curse to be interested in artistic type stuff (e.g. music, visual arts, film, writing). You can't make any money unless you're really talented or have connections. Only boring jobs make good money. **** this world.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What is a good substitute for Hot coco.........


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran - and am TIRED of the cold weather.

Beware the Ides of MAY! :troll :lol


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i think i'll be doing some winged eyeliner therapy tomorrow.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Learning way too much about life way to fast.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

why the **** is it so cold. why the **** i catch a cold when its cold and why the **** this house doesnt have heat. ****


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

believe in me cus i dont believe in anything


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Local traffic cam is on the intersection in front of my apartment. I can watch myself watching myself cross the intersection on my phone...from my phone...or something. 

Yeah.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I feel more tired today when I went to bed at 10.30pm than the other night when I went to bed at 1am.. :roll


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I've had enough


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I no longer know what would make me happy in life


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I want to do this with someone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooo boredddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

about to hit 2am and I kind of feel like running, but not sure if I want to roll the stabbed-and-murdered dice. 

yeah **** it, lets go. If I get beat up at least I have a reason to be depressed.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The way this guy screams is too funny.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Illusions said:


> I want to do this with someone.


 What is this show!? 
I see so many people on here using gifs of these characters and I don't know what it is! >.<


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> What is this show!?
> I see so many people on here using gifs of these characters and I don't know what it is! >.<


Community.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ I used to do that with beer when I was kid.called shotgun, or gunshot? 

get some cheap tins of lager, make a hole in the can although stabbing it like that sort of ****s it up lol. hold it ready ,then tip your head back and pull the ring while opening your throat. if done correctly the contents of the can should empty in a few seconds.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am feeling confident at the moment. i hope it lasts.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom left me some money to go get some fast food to eat. I just went out to eat a few days ago. I think she wants to get me fat. I'd rather starve.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

That is so sketchy...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

**** this hot weather


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I will give to you the love you seek & more


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Nobody speaks English in Cleveland.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Why is every song about love?!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love picking my nose. :>


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

no shame. iggy azelea's new single 'bounce' is going to be my new workout anthem tbh.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Look, internet, I just want a gif of Mr. Burns saying "I like the cut of your jib". Why do you refuse to provide me with that?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> no shame. iggy azelea's new single 'bounce' is going to be my new workout anthem tbh.


I want to print out your avatar and frame it.

Then marry it.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

One day you'll be just a memory to some people. Do your best to be a good one.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The internet has made me hate bacon.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One of my goals in life is to get out there and do something crazy at least once.










Teach me the ways Spongebob. Teach me the ways!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> One of my goals in life is to get out there and do something crazy at least once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spongebob!!! that show has moral lessons though. like "living like larry", living your life to the fullest.

and I found out there's a running joke on the show, couldn't believe I didn't notice before


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> I've had enough


Hope you're okay.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave Grohl seems like a pretty awesome dude.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> Spongebob!!! that show has moral lessons though. like "living like larry", living your life to the fullest.
> 
> and I found out there's a running joke on the show, couldn't believe I didn't notice before


It does. lol xD I love that show. I still watch it from time to time.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh man, I totally forgot how tough the Elite Four is in Fire Red/Leaf Green. It's a good thing it wasn't Red/Blue/Yellow because they would've been a lot stronger and there's no way my Pokemon would have been as strong as they were in Fire Red.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> I want to print out your avatar and frame it.
> 
> Then marry it.


i would put it on a shirt and marry myself for wearing the shirt forever.










edit: a word


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I just taught myself how to moonwalk!!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Look, internet, I just want a gif of Mr. Burns saying "I like the cut of your jib". Why do you refuse to provide me with that?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hate dry weather.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Why is every song about love?!


They are? You must be listening to the wrong ones :lol


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

1. Grades really do affect my happiness
2. Mum, I can't be a jaw surgeon with a community college degree
3. I can't wait to get out of here and take a nap on the beach (or more likely in a beach cave with beach flies).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So it seems I'm getting spam emails from the Illuminati now. :haha

From:	NEW WORLD ORDER ([email protected]) You moved this message to its current location.
Sent:	May-15-13 7:07:12 AM
To:	

Hurry!!!

Do you have financial problem? Do you want to promote your business? Are
you interested in being a member of a strong fraternity that offers you
MONEY POWER RESPECT and FAME and more.. Do you want to be a member of the
Illuminati? If yes, your problem has ended.

You have the chance now.

ILLUMINATI
(NEW WORLD ORDER).


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i got nothing to say


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


> So it seems I'm getting spam emails from the Illuminati now.
> :haha
> Do you want to be a member of the
> Illuminati? If yes, your problem has ended.
> ...


So jealous... All I get are messages from second-rate Nigerian shysters...


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Didn't took my Seroquel last night because I hate having no emotions anymore, but now it's day and I'm tired like I could sleep a whole day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The past follows you everywhere. It's your shadow. Sometimes it pops up when you're not expecting it to. Sometimes it's so consuming the present is little more than blurry haze you stumble through. In the end, if you're lucky, you can reconcile yourself with it


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Finally able to pet that cat that's been skulking around in our backyard for a while now, she would always run off the moment she caught a glimpse of me but my patience with her has finally paid off!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Excited for new skateboard deck & trucks that I ordered, but also a little bit lonely - listening to my dead friend's songs, that his brother sent me today & thinking "god damn it" at seemingly regular intervals.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

A hole has been found in the nudist camp wall. The police are looking into it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Bleh enough.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beware the IDES of MAY :lol.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I've lost my marbles


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

SAS, your glitchy nature affects me negatively in the following ways. Way the first: not being able to quote people in the Random Thoughts thread.

That is all.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I've just written 'feels bad, man' in my diary. I have internet poisoning.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Monotony said:


> From:	NEW WORLD ORDER ([email protected]) You moved this message to its current location.
> Sent:	May-15-13 7:07:12 AM
> To:
> 
> ...


bwahaha that is jokes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> Finally able to pet that cat that's been skulking around in our backyard for a while now, she would always run off the moment she caught a glimpse of me but my patience with her has finally paid off!


lmao! That's how I would feel if I saw a cat and it let me pet it. Like a few weeks ago, a black cat came over here and I went outside to pet it but it ran off. I always scare off cats. :sigh


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao! That's how I would feel if I saw a cat and it let me pet it. Like a few weeks ago, a black cat came over here and I went outside to pet it but it ran off. I always scare off cats. :sigh


Don't give up, over at my mum's place there's this feral cat who would slash you at the first opportunity, but I've gotten him to the point where he comes to sit on my lap.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> Don't give up, over at my mum's place there's this feral cat who would slash you at the first opportunity, but I've gotten him to the point where he comes to sit on my lap.


:shock Well, damn. I'm impressed. And that's just adorable. ^_^


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Consider said:


> Hope you're okay.


I'm good  (Thanks for asking)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

6th place in the league last season...a worthy sacrifice for the Europe's finest trophy. 

A Champion's League spot in the league this season & Europe's second tier trophy...no complaints considering the replacement manager was so hated by the fans they made banners to showcase their hate along with chanting him down at games, lol.

Double European Champion's for a week or whatever it is...good stuff!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Why couldn't the Great Gatsby have came out when I was in high school not reading the book? Bad timing, Hollywood.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The game "hot potato" would be a lot more interesting if it were played with a grenade. Then again most games would.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

There was a nasty crash by my school today three cars from what I could see. I wonder how it happened.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the song at the very beginning of this video? I swear I've heard it before but I just can't put my finger on it. It's just too short for me to really hear it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy ****. Right when I come back in from feeding our dog, I see a different cat outside. So weird man. I went back outside and of course, the cat disappeared. I felt awkward just going outside like that, though. xD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shockolate milk. The milk that will keep you constantly shocked. Only $3.99. Buy two and get one free with a surprise in your free shockolate milk that will shock you. Order now!


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Man, I hate getting toiletries as gifts. :lol


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Illusions said:


> Man, I hate getting toiletries as gifts. :lol


They're so damn necessary, though. Feel blessed.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Consider said:


> They're so damn necessary, though. Feel blessed.


I know! But my bathroom is overflowing with the stuff.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I swear we better win this game! **** the heat.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whenever I'm down, I like to cry while I'm drinking water and pretend that I'm like those lonely people you see in the movies drinking beer at a bar.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well ain't that some ****. 81 degrees is so hot that we "have to turn on the air conditioner because it's sooo hot and the fans are so old they're going to cause a fire if left on all night." Jesus Christ.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish I was asexual.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

That's enough internet for one day...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

gender is fluid. i expect everyone's theme song to be bad girls by m.i.a. if you want to be a bad girl then you are one.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Every morning I get up and eat a bowl of raisin bran and think of this commercial:





With every spoonful that I eat, "That's good!" plays over and over in my head. I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHY.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

came across one of my boys collars today and it had that doggy smell on it, them feels. smells like nostalgia. miss you broh, love you always. I know you're eating fillet steak from a golden bowl laying your head with 100 virgin poodles. keep hustling cuz.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I feel like a kid in some kind of a store...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it weird that Im super excited to see the next Star Trek movie because Zachary Quinto is freakishly cute as Spock?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't think I've ever heard anybody of any age mix up "too much" and "too many" and use it in the wrong context.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Starless Sneetch said:


> Every morning I get up and eat a bowl of raisin bran and think of this commercial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I love this.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Why do I keep getting anxious when I'm watching TV or some other video on my laptop.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ An hour wait & $35 for a few minutes speaking to a doc to get a note that officially excuses my absence from work the other night

~ I am so not ready for the summer heat at all. I never will be


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate feeling sad man. :flush


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Xtraneous said:


> **** a dream, **** a future.


Get money, **** the rest


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Paper. Pen. Towel. Desk. Cat. Yo-yo. Hat. Car. Book. Lamp. Hair. Sprinkles. Hammer. Sunglasses. Money. Sweater. Tape. Microphone. Floor. Box. Mustache. Blood. Sticker. Pool. Apple. Horse. Igloo. Ruler. Umbrella. Dog. Shirt. Forest. Necklace. Fingernail. Cheese. Intestines. Kite. Mice. Trees. Fan. Teeth. Bed. Phone. Window. Stereo. Dirt. Flowers. Ants. Socks. Bag. Cake. Pizza. Lice. Tires. Drums. Fish. Noodles. Banana. Mask. Bomb. Jacket. Ice. Candles. Road. Candy. Cupcake. Heart. Helicopter. Bucket. Puke. Bread. Sink. Wood. String. Parrot. Ring. Sewer. Pipe. Train. Gravel. Flag. Stars. Vacuum. Zebra. Shelf. Air. Knife. Rainbow. Bird. Canada. Iguana.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, I decided to finally get back intro writing poetry again. 

A gaping hollowness boundlessly a part of me.
The past becomes me, chasing me to no end.
I can't escape from its presence. 
I just endure the torture it unfolds before me. 
Squeezing my eyes shut, I try to push it away.
A never ending cycle, it craves to stay. 
Try as I might, I always lose.
It seeps a way into me.
Putting pressure on my insides.
Leaving me wounds.
Wounds that resemble self-loathing and pity.
From the corners of my ethereal mind,
a monster comes crashing down.
Like an abrupt and dangerous wave.
This monster is a sinister version of me
caused by a deep, lonely past.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Haha, I love this.


Haha! Now I dare you not to think of that every time you eat bran cereal. xD


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in the strange part of youtube again:


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been consuming an unhealthy amount of Starbucks drinks lately. :eyes


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think the best thing about being a total loner, is I can strict diet and contine with eating the way I prefer with no friends, who follow the standard American diet to ruin me and convert to them or have to explain why I don't eat ****. 

I can focus completely on weight loss. No one is there to say, I'm worried. No one is there to care. I become a walking stick figure, il have no one to stop me til death.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm so sleepy, and it's only 9:10pm. I blame this totally on da kitteh, who wakes me up at night.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry I am.




(For Realsies)


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

noyadefleur said:


> I've been consuming an unhealthy amount of Starbucks drinks lately. :eyes


No such thing.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ can I come? (or would that defeat the purpose)


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Red nail polish.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bollocks


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I really love Mariah's new song, Beautiful. It gives me a nostalgic feeling somehow, similar to the theme song from My girl.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Elad said:


>


:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh there's been an earthquake reported in Toronto and Ottawa. ? I live right between those two and I didn't feel **** must have been a pretty weak earthquake.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Last night was a weird night of work


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Too bad you can't ask a sociopath if they're a sociopath, since they wouldn't gain anything from telling the truth.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I gotta sort out all those movies... hmm.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wonder how people can find the motivation to put themselves through school... I envy the people that can just tell themselves it's time to study or pay attention in class.

God I wish I could do it but I'm just too uninterested.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Someday you're going to be the only one you've got.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Friday. 'nuff said


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Flower garland and long hair.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

"No pressure, no diamonds."

I really like this saying.

unrelated:

I really can't bring myself to go to any other part of this forum, even reading the titles is a drain. I guess I'm at that point again where playing dr phil in my head reading others issues isn't gonna do it, I need to tackle my own **** even if only temporarily, because I'm feeling way too happy to be logging in here out of pure boredom.

I say all this having made a post two days ago about a wave of depressed feels, I need to cut the string on this yo-yoing somehow. Just remember anything is better than the sad reality of nothing, and the only way you can truly fail is giving into those feelings and not even trying. I *will* fail, I *will* succeed because thats life but at least my feet are always moving.

(the happy song)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

****... I did it again, I promised myself I wouldn't .... dafuq is wrong with me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fascinating but how the **** did I end up on this video? :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hmmm... I wonder how effective a grenade like that would be *chin stroke*


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to get a sleeve done on my left arm but I don't want to regret it down the road. Meh, I'll just let that phase pass.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh so true...


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I wanted to give you a place with me, I just wanted to make you real, so I did... but goddamnit does it burn like a *****.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I swear, I have some of the worst luck with everything in general. I'm surprised it hasn't ripped a hole inside of me to let me rot and decompose while ants and maggots eat my insides. That's how I feel right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> I want to get a sleeve done on my left arm but I don't want to regret it down the road. Meh, I'll just let that phase pass.


Let it pass :boogie :boogie :boogie - you are Sassier the way you are!!!

I just found out that the website I had used six months ago to work on a business letter (mortgage)...has been charging me monthly since October!

Great, I got to make a phone call to cancel it - they referred to the payment plan as a gym membership.

Guess what?! I RUN THE STREETS, that means I don't have to pay NUTHIN! Know that! :lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why won't anyone shut up about the Gatsby movie? The book sucked.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Why won't anyone shut up about the Gatsby movie? The book sucked.


I agree, Leonardo Diwhatshisface seems to assume the role of the 1930s-esque gentleman with his hair slicked back in all his films, and I prefer this alternative version of the book, quite frankly -


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I agree, Leonardo Diwhatshisface seems to assume the role of the 1930s-esque gentleman with his hair slicked back in all his films, and I prefer this alternative version of the book, quite frankly -


I know, right? It wasn't a surprise to me when I found out he was in the film. Also, I would totally read that Dolan version.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ same character, different film.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

2 in a week. Let's go for more.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That was chaotic. :um Very chaotic indeed. :tiptoe


I'm going to a music festival here in town tomorrow. It's got country music. I'm not too crazy about country music but I'm going just to get out. My dad already paid for my ticket like a couple of weeks ago and it's $25 to get in. That's a good way to force me to go.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I agree, Leonardo Diwhatshisface seems to assume the role of the 1930s-esque gentleman with his hair slicked back in all his films, and I prefer this alternative version of the book, quite frankly -


This is the version I would've preferred


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

time for bed.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This is the version I would've preferred


Can I buy the penguizzle printing anywhere, please?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This is the version I would've preferred


Books are supposed to make you smarter.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Anyone who says shy girls can't perform in the bedroom is wrong.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Consider said:


> Anyone who says shy girls can't perform in the bedroom is wrong.


Who said that?

I always thought the saying was that quiet/shy girls are the freakiest.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This is the version I would've preferred
> http://i.imgur.com/dwxgjcj.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/NLIZ3ha.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> u sure u got timee for readin ?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> u sure u got timee for readin ?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Driver: This kind of sh*t only happens on Monday or Friday & tonight both Mr. & Mrs. Murphy are in

^^^That statement sums up both my night at work & my work week in general


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Ugh, when is this weekend finally over, I can't believe they gave us Monday off aswell...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I suck so badly at pm'ing and wall to wall conversations, its so stop start and over thought, its like I have too much time to think (and thats a bad thing), there is just no flow. Even with IM its like wham bam thank you mam and you've got through in 30 minutes what takes weeks in pm. Voice is infinitely better too, I am so much more comfortable with it and getting my humor/emotions across, which I guess is weird given the nature of this site.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hear loud *** jet fly over look out side nothing, three mintues later look out the window and see Cf-130 Hercules flying at no more than 800 meters with smoke trailing from it's left wing fan****ingtastic.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why is there no continuous replay button on youtube??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why is there no continuous replay button on youtube??


https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...outube/kanbnempkjnhadplbfgdaagijdbdbjeb?hl=en


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Monotony said:


> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...outube/kanbnempkjnhadplbfgdaagijdbdbjeb?hl=en


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Or if you can't be arsed to install addons, just add infinite to the url eg. 




Cheap wine isn't half bad really. Starting to see the appeal in being a wino. Fancy drinks, great facial hair. Living the dream.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

All this money paid for cable and nothing good is on.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Trying to get by one day at a time.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Whatever god is out there, have mercy on me tonight x)


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Leaving tomorrow. Fingers crossed that this whole thing works out okay.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Reclus said:


> So jealous... All I get are messages from second-rate Nigerian shysters...


All I get are "increase the size of your penis" emails. /:

Random thought of the day: I need a xanax.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

"Respice post te! Hominem te esse memento! Memento mori!"
(Look behind you! Remember that you are but a man! Remember that you'll die!)

Life is short, and shortly it will end;
Death comes quickly and respects no one,
Remember that next time you get caught up in the "keeping up with Joneses" game; that bro with the Ferrari, banging wife and vacations in Vienna every summer's going to have the same fate as that schizophrenic homeless guy every large suburb/city seems to have; nobody escapes death, its an inevitability.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh, I couldn't stay at that music festival for long. Being surrounded by a bunch of people doing nothing but just sitting there and looking around is torturous. I was only gone for three and a half hours and came home early before them. I lied to my mom and told her I'd come back because she didn't like that I was coming home this early. xD I never went back.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel like having someone cook me hot soup right now


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been just viewing SAS briefly a few times during the day and replying to messages. It seems like a good idea to cut back on Internet time and work on things in my life. 

So far so good. Giving my self a 5 post limit.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't believe I'm saying this but I don't think I could ever be faithful if I was in a relationship. :| I don't want one anymore. Maybe sometime down the road, though.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Miss A repackages their single 'I don't need a man' into 'I don't need the man,' which advocates overthrowing capitalism and criticizes consumer culture. It's the newest scandal in k-pop alongside netizens' beloved oppa talking to a girl other than them. Hell ensues anyway.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> Miss A repackages their single 'I don't need a man' into 'I don't need the man,' which advocates overthrowing capitalism and criticizes consumer culture. It's the newest scandal in k-pop alongside netizens' beloved oppa talking to a girl other than them. Hell ensues anyway.


I must be dumb because I don't understand what any of this says. :[ lol I just hate it when my OCD gets the best of me while reading others' posts and I just want to understand every single word and I can't. :cry


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I must be dumb because I don't understand what any of this says. :[ lol I just hate it when my OCD gets the best of me while reading others' posts and I just want to understand every single word and I can't. :cry


aw don't feel dumb. It's just 98% references to k-pop and then 2% anti-capitalism hehe. So only people who regularly listen to kpop and checks out news about would get it. I just found it amusing that a harmless, fun pop song could turn into something really political if you just changed one word.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> aw don't feel dumb. It's just 98% references to k-pop and then 2% anti-capitalism hehe. So only people who regularly listen to kpop and checks out news about would get it. I just found it amusing that a harmless, fun pop song could turn into something really political if you just changed one word.


Haha. Well, even if it's something that isn't important, I still want to understand it. That's my OCD. xD lol I hate it sometimes.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

why the **** am i so happy today


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

This couscous lemon sauce spinach Steamer thing is pretty tasty.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've already been on my summer vacation for a month.. wow, that flew by.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Had fish eggs on top of sushi today...they're crunchy. uke


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a dream last night that I liked some guy in a Slavic country and that I kissed his cheek at night outside during a snowstorm. I really adored him in that dream...whoever he was.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yet another engagement. This one I'm more excited about.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Sacrifice on railroad tracks. 
Freight, freight train coming.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I cannot see the forest beyond the trees because well, the trees are just too damn tall.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I've been getting alot of anxiety attacks lately, alot more than often.... even when I try to relax now... wtf.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NoHeart said:


> I've been getting alot of anxiety attacks lately, alot more than often.... even when I try to relax now... wtf.


It can happen - it's all thought training.
"What's the worst that can happen? I have been through this before!" <- a good question to ask when working through a panic attack. It's one of many you can try.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Running around and killing and eating people in skyrim as a werewolf is making me hungry especially with these sound mods that makes it sound, real. :um


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate when people wearing shades look in my direction.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

a well-known symptom of approaching death is suddenly obsessing over your internet history. do you really die if your internet history still lives.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A joke I just made up.

What's the one job guys get pleasure from? :idea

A blowjob.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

shelbster18 said:


> A joke I just made up.
> 
> What's the one job guys get pleasure from? :idea
> 
> A blowjob.


This joke has multiple answers, young lady.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

And the award for the weirdest thing I found on the internet today goes to...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mow my lawn and hope my neighbors aren't outside on their porch!


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Why do some people think it's okay to whip their dog with the leash for sniffing another dog? That's what they do - if you don't like it, get a cat.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****. What?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It's funny how I always come back to the same thing... every time. It's been pointless for years...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Why do new members always necro old threads?


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Why do new members always necro old threads?


They probably found SAS through Google which led them to an old thread... then they signed up to answer the thread.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a messed up person.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Should not have had caffeine today.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm single again.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Moving...:boogie, can't wait to gtfuoh!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

this album listens totaally different than when I lestend to it yesterday.. wierd


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just remembered my dad asking me yesterday at the music festival thingy if I drink beer. Of course I don't. :um


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

this is about the only place on the internet I can go to at this time of the night where I can post thoughts about my mental health which doesn't result in me feeling alienated, ignored or results in a feeling that I stick out like a sore thumb. its one of the good things about a board that is busy.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

"I Am a Wolf Traped In a Human Body"

I should stop reading weird random things on the internet. :um


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

What if we had a third gender :teeth?


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

jvx te baiser grave

et jvx que tu me fasse jouir *wink wink*

-millyxox after dark muahaha 

dedicated to a special someone


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Likas papaya soap smells really good. I don't remember it smelling that good. I should've bought another bar that I can just hold it and sniff whenever.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I adore this song from _Un Cœur en Hiver_.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love gardens.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Sony Vegas, kiss my ***, it looked good in the render window, y u do dis?!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The same old sex threads, people even treat them seriously.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I wonder what kind of first impression I give off to people...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Saving private Tyger........


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm jealous of animals with tails. If I had a tail, I'd twirl it around my hand when I was anxious. Instead of shaking my foot or ripping napkins into little pieces, etc.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I'm jealous of animals with tails. If I had a tail, I'd twirl it around my hand when I was anxious. Instead of shaking my foot or ripping napkins into little pieces, etc.


I'm gladly step on that fluffy tail.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ive forgotten there's a sky above me ._.'


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish I had a gun. This would all be over so easily.. ehh.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I always feel the most invigorated when I work late and come home.
If I come home earlier than 8 pm I get sooo tired.
I could say it's because of handling the kids, but I remember I was this way a long time before I had kids, even in my first job back in 2000.

In other news: 
Seeing that was like a shock, I mean, WTF?!. I almost acted like an idiot, but I stopped myself on time, and later I felt that the whole thing (where nothing really happened) had a kind of a cleansing effect on me.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

*not sure how i am going to survive living with my mother and brothers for the forseeable future.


*i need an avatar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wacky inflatable arm flailing tube man!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> I wish I had a gun. This would all be over so easily.. ehh.


Ya, the alternatives to a gun or anything as effective as cyanide are rather messy and a nuisance to do properly.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

To whoever is stalking my profile: Hi  Thanks for the 40+ page views today. It's a nice change from the typical 1 per week.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish I had a Black Russian Terrier. I remember one came over here in our backyard not too long ago. Man, those dogs are beautiful.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

cmed said:


> To whoever is stalking my profile: Hi  Thanks for the 40+ page views today. It's a nice change from the typical 1 per week.










wow wth! thats actually kind of scary :um


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

millyxox said:


> jvx te baiser grave
> 
> et jvx que tu me fasse jouir *wink wink*
> 
> ...


It's not fun unless you say who the person is so everybody else can know too.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

_I contain multitudes_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vanilla cream baby!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I ate to much steak =/ The weirdos cooked like 7 of them and then had a small tiny amount and then ate grass and potatoes instead. The **** you people letting that perfectly good flesh go to waste for. :sus


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


> wow wth! thats actually kind of scary :um


Approaching 100 now lol

Doesn't bother me really. It'd be cool if they would at least say hi or something :wife


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

cmed said:


> Approaching 100 now lol
> 
> Doesn't bother me really. It'd be cool if they would at least say hi or something :wife


Get stalked noob.

...its not me.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Get stalked noob.
> 
> ...its not me.


Yeah this is all new to me.

I'll take your word for it *puts baseball bat away*


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Ya, the alternatives to a gun or anything as effective as cyanide are rather messy and a nuisance to do properly.


Aye. Add to that the risk of someone 'catching you' in the act, with most other options.. :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Aye. Add to that the risk of someone 'catching you' in the act, with most other options.. :|


You can bleed out rather quickly if you do it properly, but then you leave them to clean up the blood stains. :no


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

*I told him I love him... Mistake? I dont think so... iv done my part and declared the truth.. He said he wouldn't leave, and made it as if he could never do such a thing. But hes done it again - just without me knowing. As if I wouldn't find out. Why love hurts so much is a question that still stands.

DEAR SCIENCE - please figure it out and fix me before I die suffering... I just want to be loved truly by someone who I love. Is that too much to ask? ... Maybe.. I suppose so

Hopeless romantic - tuning out *


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What in the ****ing hell is this I'm going to go find a flag to burn


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

cmed said:


> To whoever is stalking my profile: Hi  Thanks for the 40+ page views today. It's a nice change from the typical 1 per week.


Same thing happened to me today, I went from like 92 to 114 in an hour and the list didn't change so someone is watching me...it's strangely arousing.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

"You have a new message from ManlyGranny." 

k, manly granny.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i keep seeing lightning flashes through the curtains and i want to go watch but i'm afraid.

when i was in high school there was a rumour going around that the chemistry teacher had been struck by lightning when she wasn't even outside. iirc she confirmed it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm pigging out on so many almonds right now and sultanas


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

okay it's 10:30 AM and i've finished my job searching for the day. um

(there's nothing out there)

I need somewhere to go. Maybe I should revert to my old ways of going to the mall and wandering around for a few hours


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

You don't know what your getting yourself into..


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I sort of predicted she'd show up again when I no longer wanted her to, this is brilliant.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wake up!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Yawn* Another boring birthday...


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought two seductive dresses but there is nobody to seduce.


----------



## marshel (May 20, 2013)

I am so afraid of success....


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Funny stuff:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm glad this stomach cramp finally went away.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i was trying to watch Top Chef Canada but my mother kept interrupting so i give up. it's kind of pointless trying to watch tv around here


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, send me a request on facebook then delete me when I accept it. LOL!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You know what I really hate? When people automatically just assume **** about me.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The weather today is the most perfect weather I have ever seen.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just realised that I've had the 50 shades of grey audiobook playing in the background for 2 hours and I haven't been paying any attention to it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Just realised that I've had the 50 shades of grey audiobook playing in the background for 2 hours and I haven't been paying any attention to it.


For shame.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm ready to get my doctor's appointment over with tomorrow.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Just realised that I've had the 50 shades of grey audiobook playing in the background for 2 hours and I haven't been paying any attention to it.


:haha You clearly need it in funny voices edition.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> *Yawn* Another boring birthday...


happy birthday!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's hail pouring outside. Right after I went to feed our dog and came inside, it started coming down. And I love this powerful thunder.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I started out looking up how to use a piece of software. 3 hours later I'm watching videos of people getting struck by lightning. Funny how that happens (procrastination I mean, not people getting struck by lightning.)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I said I won't fall for things like this, yet I just did, and even responded... grrrr. What a waste of time.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

^Thx Inna Sense. Was a pretty good day


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

cold turkey: day 3


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Most depressing birthday I've ever had.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I will try not to complain about work at work today.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Why must people insist on reading out everything on their FB news feed to me? I can't begin to describe how much I do not care. I don't even read my own.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

rdrr said:


> I will try not to complain about work at work today.


Just repress your frustration like I do.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s raining. I love rain.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the woman from the bilingual recruiter called me again this morning and i answered. obviously i wasn't 'fit' for their requirements - OBVIOUSLY - thats why i've been ignoring them.

i am going to enrol in french classes though because half the jobs i've seen have been demanding bilingual people. jebus christ


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

**** this. Honestly, **** it. Now I know that I was right with the reasons why I want to be dead, instead of living with mostly f*cked up humans who I'm seriously starting to despise. If there was god, he should have killed us all long time ago.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

throwback thursday. scroll over post quickly if you dont like 90s/00s(ish) pop music plx.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

^ Come come my lady, you're my butterfly... sugar, baby.

Dear Me,
Please stop ****ing up my life. Thanks.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm over it, slinking back into oblivion, I liked it there.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I'm over it, slinking back into oblivion, I liked it there.


Your avatar is creeping me out. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Precognition is a lousy ability when I dream about events months in advance then entirely forgetting about them until it happens and then experience massive Deja vu. Hell it's almost as bad as having it happen moments before and having no time to change anything. Only times it's bloody useful is in war thunder or FPS. I've certainly been accused of hacking in BC 2 many times for spinning around and shooting or stabbing people who where moments away from knifing me. Just staring down a sniper scope just about to kill half there team when... (There's mofo behind me isn't there) *spin and stab* HACKS HACKS HACKS!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Elad said:


> throwback thursday. scroll over post quickly if you dont like 90s/00s(ish) pop music plx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't believe it took me this long to appreciate the greatness of Football Manager.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I love watching Ghost Hunters.. is such a comfort thing. I cant believe its been on since I was in 6th grade..


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

where do you go! my lovely
where do you go
i wanna know! my lovely
i wanna know
where do you go oohohweoh
i wanna know oohwehewoh
where do you go ohoohowewohhhoweho
I WANNA KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWww


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This teriyaki chicken with rice and zucchinni is so delicous. I could make a third meal out of this stuff. I'm pretty sure I won't be able to eat it all.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Good lord this tea is like drinking straight perfume.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

my neighbors sound like klingons when they shout at eachother, its a family of anywhere between 5 - 20 chinese people, I say 5 - 20 because I seem to see different people all the time or maybe its the same person, or maybe I'm racist. I dunno man. starting to think they are a triad or something. the old woman with the whiskers and a baby backpack (literally carries a baby on her back and shes like 90) is creeping me out.

in equally as stupid thoughts

why do I keep buying dutch licorice when I dont even really like it

why does music on my car radio sound so fun but when I get home and youtube it its utter ****

why hasnt anyone came out with a cake that is just all icing. I would totally buy that, be sick, and buy it again

why have my socks started to go missing again, I figured the sock elves had commited suicide during the recession or something

and who the **** even laughs at the cleveland show, no one thats who. ****ing no one 

and I think I realize why I dont want to use capitals or proper grammar. it seems so mechanical and robotic to me, I just dont want to do it. my posts are my thoughts and my thoughts dont have spellcheck. they are just streamed from my jellybean brain (the purple ones) and just imperfect sentences, words and stuff humanizes it all.

I need to lay off the sugar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't stop looking at this GIF. I'm just so mesmerized. :mushy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I can't stop looking at this GIF. I'm just so mesmerized. :mushy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Maruchan


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a lot of things to do but i keep procrastinating!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

These YouTube videos are so addicting. It's been five hours now. ><


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I want some red shoes.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I am procrastinating so hard at the moment..


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wake up
think "today will be good"
....want to go back to bed 30 min later

lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't want to know :lol.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'll go for a buzzcut/really short hair for the summer.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My own sister is bullying me now. I'm never speaking to her ever again.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> My own sister is bullying me now. I'm never speaking to her ever again.


The solution to bullys is to snap them in half.











Yes I just wanted to use that image for days


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> The solution to bullys is to snap them in half.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been ignoring her ever since February and I think she did something to humiliate me. She's sick. So, I deleted her from FB. I don't want her bothering me. I gave her a message telling her to **** off and then deleted her. I don't know what's happened to her but I ****ing hate her now.

And I feel like puking....again.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I want to get some 5 hour energy drinks, some viagra and see what happeneds. I'm afraid it will most likely last past four hours though. 

Of course i'll have a women around if I were to try this out.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Daggerfall is kicking my ***. All new games should be as good as 90's games.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Who the hell am I? I don't know who I am. All the fragments of my life don't fit together. I'm a completely different person in all of them.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Who the hell am I? I don't know who I am. All the fragments of my life don't fit together. I'm a completely different person in all of them.


You need to polish those fragments until they fit together perfectly.

Yes, I know, forced metaphor is forced.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh great, now there are video ads on this site. I was wondering where that noise was coming from last night...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Most people seem to hate having nightmares. I actually enjoy them in a weird sort of twisted way.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tea111red said:


> Oh great, now there are video ads on this site. I was wondering where that noise was coming from last night...


There's adds on this here site? :con


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Stack it up pile it in and blow the muther****er up!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I'm going to start blogging on here


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The future of the hot potato is at risk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm craving some of these now. :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm craving some of these now. :3


:| I'm hungry now curse you :x


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> :| I'm hungry now curse you :x


*feeds you some icing covered animal crackers*  Better? You sure act angry when you're hungry. Hehe, this reminds me of those Snickers commercials.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol the shirt comment at the start :lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...0;end=5:05;autoreplay=false;showoptions=false

:haha






Honestly I'd prefer games have realistic vaginas for absolutley no reason other than they damn well felt like it instead of realistic spiders like at 2:08 :afr


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Monotony said:


> There's adds on this here site? :con


ikr, adblock/noscript ftw

i've got loads of CDs and i have no clue what to do with them.. need to get rid of em somehow


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, that was awkward. :afr


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some pretty nice double exposures of london and new york by daniella zalcman
http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/daniella-zalcman-new-york-london-double-exposures


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The gender wars have returned...:no


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

So all this lesbian talk has got me thinking...

How hot Emilia Clarke (Kahleesi) is. Not usually into blondes because I think it's overrated but she looks better as a blonde than brunette. I wanted to get a poster just because GOT is pretty awesome but it reminded me of the time I wanted to get a poster of Kat Von D from Miami ink, but decided against it...since I don't want my parents to think I'm a lesbian xD.

And on a related note, Ciara makes a hot lesbian <3. The kind I would like, if I were to be bisexual (though not into the hip-hop dress code). She looked great as a girl too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> The gender wars have returned...:no


Well since apparently a state of war exists again...

Tis an opportunity not to be passed up


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

That was a long car ride.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish dave chappelle would do another season of his show. I wonder what topics he'd choose to parody today and what he thinks about having an interracial president. Man, those were the days.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

arnie said:


>


That video has over a million dislikes :lol.

And I've never understood why this guy is in it?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> That video has over a million dislikes :lol.
> 
> And I've never understood why this guy is in it?


He must of got paid a lot.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I remember using proxies to go on MySpace at high school.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> He must of got paid a lot.


But why is there like a guy that's in his 30s, driving around in a music video with 13 year olds.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been laughing at this picture of a coelacanth for 5 minutes...LOOK AT THAT EXPRESSION HE IS UP TO NO GOOD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I have been laughing at this picture of a coelacanth for 5 minutes...LOOK AT THAT EXPRESSION HE IS UP TO NO GOOD


I've been staring at this for 15 minutes and still cant figure out wtf I'm witnessing. :sus


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Should I run just a little bit faster maybe?
'Cuz I can hardly breathe at all
And it's beginning to feel a lïttle crowded lately
I never understood you at all


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Bulldookie!*

It just had to be said.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooo yeah it's Friday and I finished my last report for the semester

Watching Baz Lurhrrman's Romeo & juliet right now..it's an adaptation that I love so much. It reminds me in year 9 and how I got a perfect mark for an essay, even after a days late submission. And she read it entirely to the class. The soundtrack on it was awesome too


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a nice friday surprise .endless wiggling butts!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I think I'm going to start blogging on here


Please Do!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd like some cake right now


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't have a dating profile, but if I did, my tagline would read the following:
"Hey fellas, you like your girls insane? "


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn fleas biting me again. I just saw one on my bed like a week ago. My neck is itching now. Oh, you ****ing flea. I'ma getcha you motha ****a! :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's Friday already? this is like the 4th time in a row without me noticing time go by.

Where the **** did my sense of time go?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to learn how to draw.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm so exhausted every day, i thought something was wrong with me but my bff (who has also spent extended time abroad) says her jetlag lasted a month lol.

so i guess after 2 years away i've got a long way to recovery


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

If it fits, I sits on her tits.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

The moon looks huge tonight :heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Little Google Chrome Man, you are officially SASsy!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

:con <- dudes got lice


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

why seeing couples bothers me again, i need to get out of this place


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

cmed said:


> :con <- dudes got lice


That made me laugh out loud. But yea, I believe he does have lice.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I am getting a cold.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

What the hell happened today?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

When one makes 20 million, ten thousand people lose.
What keeps that one from swallowing a shotgun?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

As long as I've got my suit and tie.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What's the name of the book where two kids go to a private school. One is a really confident popular kid and his best friend is the opposite. The confident kid falls out of a tree and becomes paralyzed because of his friend, then loses his mind.

I don't remember much else but I remember enjoying it as a Freshman in high school. Does anyone know?


----------



## Larry Stylinson (May 25, 2013)

Hi people whats this about yea?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> What's the name of the book where two kids go to a private school. One is a really confident popular kid and his best friend is the opposite. The confident kid falls out of a tree and becomes paralyzed because of his friend, then loses his mind.
> 
> I don't remember much else but I remember enjoying it as a Freshman in high school. Does anyone know?


A Separate Peace?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> A Separate Peace?


Yes!!! Thanks.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

How horribly awkward and unpleasant that was.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

ew my life


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish I had an extra hour of the night! I'm finally working on this chapter I hardly touched this week and of course now words are flowing and I want to type. But if I write anymore I'm going to be up till 4 AM! Not a good idea.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ My room is either too hot or too cold, there is no middle ground
~ I want some beer for the game but I don't want to go out to get it


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

got bad gas, who wants to smell?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

CWe said:


> got bad gas, who wants to smell?


Yes! Said no one ever.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Yes! Said no one ever.


ha, am i dreaming or do i actually see the word "YES"?

Old potatoe chips/pepsi breathe coming up!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

CWe said:


> ha, am i dreaming or do i actually see the word "YES"?
> 
> Old potatoe chips/pepsi breathe coming up!


Oh boy. Can't wait. :sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Dortmund for the upset


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Oh boy. Can't wait. :sus


It will be worth it!

as my banana friends would say :banana:banana:banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I heard a car driving by earlier today playing Fleetwood Mac. That's a first.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Enough with the games.. Let it go.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

O.O


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

are you supposed to tip delivery guys? the pizza boy kind of lingered today ,idk.


some dude (or mulitple dudes) seems to be here with my brother, i hope they leave me alone.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just wrote my first article on Textbroker :boogie. Signed up a year ago but not motivated to try it until now.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

purplefruit said:


> i've got loads of CDs and i have no clue what to do with them.. need to get rid of em somehow


I have loads of old CDs too that I don't listen to anymore.

Donate them to Goodwill, Value Village?

Or try to sell them.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Dear Pandora, don't ever play Mac Miller on my station again.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

intheshadows said:


> I have loads of old CDs too that I don't listen to anymore.
> 
> Donate them to Goodwill, Value Village?
> 
> Or try to sell them.


Yea I was thinking of donating them but I was hoping to make a few much-needed bucks. :blank But I don't think anyone really wants to buy CDs any more.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

purplefruit said:


> Yea I was thinking of donating them but I was hoping to make a few much-needed bucks. :blank But I don't think anyone really wants to buy CDs any more.


I always buy CDs. I'm old school.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

cmed said:


> Dear Pandora, don't ever play Mac Miller on my station again.


lol, never heard any of his music till a few minutes ago, but....ew.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got a new hobby - online 'window shopping'
NO GOOD


oh and chatted to my sister; after this, I'm now in a position of presenting an upcoming engagement speech in front of 90 ppl

I stomped my foot down on being the MC


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in need of a haircut so I was poking around on the internet for ideas on shorter lengths, and apparently there are a lot of factors you should consider.. ಠ~ಠ I think I may just ask the stylist for thoughts at the salon, instead.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

If time travel were possible, I'd take modern science fiction movies (like the newer Star Wars) into the past to see if I could convince the people of that era that the CGI aliens are real. I'd tell them that in the future we've got aliens living alongside us, some of whom are working as actors.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like there's another troll invasion going on opcorn


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"..Dan, the company man, felt loyalty to the core.
After 16 years of service, and a family to support
He actually started to believe the weaponry and chemicals were for national defense.
'Cause Danny had a mortgage, and a boss to answer to.
The guilty don't feel guilty, they learn not to.

Helen is living in her car, trying to feed her kids.
She got laid off at work, and her house was repossessed.
It's hard to think clearly when it's 38 degrees.
Desperate people have been known to render desperate deeds.
But when she shot that family and moved into their home,
The paper read she suffered from dementia..."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm Rod the robot. Have you seen my creator?


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hi, I'm Rod the robot. Have you seen my creator?


It's me, your creater Dor, I'll have to dig in your sourcecode because your nostalgia-level is too high with that vengaboys-thingy.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Awww. I was at church and I saw this little girl in front of me and she was holding a dollar to put in the collection plate when it came around except she was sitting backwards and so her arms were hanging over the pew behind her, and just before the collection plate came, the dollar fell out of her hands and onto the floor. And since there was no one sitting behind her, it just sat her. You could see that she was devastated when she realized she couldn't pick it up and put it in the plate and couldn't get her mother's attention in time to pick it up. When her brother went and got it for her it was over and then two girls that were sitting on the pew were the ones passing the plate and when they came back she looked hopefully into their hands to see if she could get another chance but she couldn't. That made me really sad.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MurrayJ said:


> It's me, your creater Dor, I'll have to dig in your sourcecode because your nostalgia-level is too high with that vengaboys-thingy.


My creator! At last, we meet. :squeeze *gives robot hug*


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I was supposed to take a nap before going to the family thing but I didn't, and now there's only an hour left before I have to leave. Also I was supposed to call my brother to ask if he would give me a ride there, but was stopped partly because of my absent-mindedness and partly because of phone phobia.


Edit: I called him and his phone was off. YUSSSSSSSSss


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just realized I haven't eaten since I woke up. I got up after 12 and ate lunch. It's been like five hours since I ate. What in the world?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm way too old for this but damn it, I want it. My love of dinosaurs knows no bounds.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I almost forgot about a dream I had last night that this guy fell off a skateboard or something and got a big gash on his leg. I was walking right by him in the dream. I think there were people helping him and he was screaming in pain. That was an awesome dream.  Not gory enough, though.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

A good, quick read for conversationalists who are starting at the baseline to work their way up =) With actual helpful advice, not just to "listen and ask questions"...

http://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2006/10/25/mastering-conversation/


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I've learned too much of how to do stuff from movies, particularly arguments. In the movies there is always back and forth, before one person drops some inspiration and walks away in silence while the other person looks away, going into deep thought about it.

Unfortunately this never works out for me. I wait for the right moment to strike and drop something to make them think, then look down slowly walking away thinking it worked, only to hear footsteps following behind me and "WHAT!? YOU DID YOU SAY ****HEAD?".


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want to separate what I truly want to do with my life from I've been subconsciously fed and have internalized what I think I should want to do. It takes some self-esteem to know what you do want for yourself. I wish I knew.

edity diddly doo
edit two diddly doo. Someone kill me please


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Everytime


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> Everytime


This one hit me hard haha, I hate it when this happens!!!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Why do I bother coming back to this forum?

Oh right... I'm terribly lonely and in dire need of any human connection.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't understand some of you people, you sure seem so ignorant, so happy in being dumb. I envy it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Why do I bother coming back to this forum?
> 
> Oh right... I'm terribly lonely and in dire need of any human connection.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


I reckon most of us have that in common.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I've never lived entirely alone before, I've always had someone around me whether it be roommates or family. Now I'm about to get a place all to myself and to be honest I'm scared ****less. I'm not worried about the looking after myself part, but I'm terrified of the possible isolation, for some reason this is only dawning on me right now.

I'm scared of just what will happen with the possibility of me not talking to anyone for any number of days. I've always, _always_ had at least one person to talk to everyday. Even the thought of having no one close is putting me under mental duress because despite *****ing about them, I need people because I'm actually a social person.

I'm not sure if I can handle it, or maybe I'm just psyching myself out? maybe I need to get a bigger connection and make use of skype.. yeah I'll be one of those people.. the skypers .. ****.

time to exit the my life sucks zone and enter random guessumptions zone

It feels like instagram is the new myspace angles, and it seems that iPhone/android cameras make people look better than regular cameras - or so it seems (to me). I'm not entirely sure but its something I've noticed on facebook with people I see IRL, all of their selfies from the phone arnt amazing quality, they are a little blurry but it seems to make the person look better? I wonder if this was intentional by apple and co. I mean its completely possible I'm just crazy, but then its entirely possible they are that devious, sort of like gym mirrors catering to their clients vanity and self esteem.

I should probably just google this, which I'm going to do now and probably realize I'm just a dumbass and its all just coincidence, but seriously smartphone camera/instagram seem almost magical when it comes to creating an illusion.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> It feels like instagram is the new myspace angles, and it seems that iPhone/android cameras make people look better than regular cameras - or so it seems (to me). I'm not entirely sure but its something I've noticed on facebook with people I see IRL, all of their selfies from the phone arnt amazing quality, they are a little blurry but it seems to make the person look better? I wonder if this was intentional by apple and co. I mean its completely possible I'm just crazy, but then its entirely possible they are that devious, sort of like gym mirrors catering to their clients vanity and self esteem.
> 
> I should probably just google this, which I'm going to do now and probably realize I'm just a dumbass and its all just coincidence, but seriously smartphone camera/instagram seem almost magical when it comes to creating an illusion.


I don't use iPhone or anything myself, but I'm guessing it's because they use "filters" to make themselves look better or make the pic more ~intredasting~. There are are a few people in the SAS pic thread who seem to have fallen in love with the "soft focus" type of filters/effects in particular:










I always chuckle a bit when people leave comments like "dawww your hair looks so soft" or "your skin is perfect!" to those pictures.

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of instagram and what it does to photography, in general.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I don't use iPhone or anything myself, but I'm guessing it's because they use "filters" to make themselves look better or make the pic more ~intredasting~. There are are a few people in the SAS pic thread who seem to have fallen in love with the "soft focus" type of filters/effects in particular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very intredasting indeed. It makes sense, they all have a "warmth" about them which must be the softness, and yeah.. instagram usage done gone cray cray. ~_~


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

probably offline said:


>


I keep forgetting people actually read posts here.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

John Norum from Europe has such a lovely guitar tone. It's like getting melody hugs.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish I could puke. I never feel like I have to but I just wish I could. Sometimes, I just get this urge to puke but it's not like I can. Maybe I should stick my fingers down my throat. >.>


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> I wish I could puke. I never feel like I have to but I just wish I could. Sometimes, I just get this urge to puke but it's not like I can. Maybe I should stick my fingers down my throat. >.>


Eh, don't start. That could lead to a disorder like bulimia, and throwing up is bad for your body. I get the urge to throw up a lot because I have tonsil stones and it feels like something is stuck in my throat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> I wish I could puke. I never feel like I have to but I just wish I could. Sometimes, I just get this urge to puke but it's not like I can. Maybe I should stick my fingers down my throat. >.>


Don't vomit! Bulimia is nasty.



laura024 said:


> Eh, don't start. That could lead to a disorder like bulimia, and throwing up is bad for your body. I get the urge to throw up a lot because I have tonsil stones and it feels like something is stuck in my throat.


Well, teeth are part of the body and stomach acid (butyric acid) can erode tooth enamel.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Eh, don't start. That could lead to a disorder like bulimia, and throwing up is bad for your body. I get the urge to throw up a lot because I have tonsil stones and it feels like something is stuck in my throat.


Oh, yea. I know that. xD But if I could just puke once, I'd feel better. I actually tried putting my fingers down my throat a few years back and I guess I didn't try good enough. But if I did try it once, I'd probably just want to do it again. So, nevermind. D:



millenniumman75 said:


> Don't vomit! Bulimia is nasty.
> 
> Well, teeth are part of the body and stomach acid (butyric acid) can erode tooth enamel.


Yea, the acid in the stomach will ruin your teeth if you puke so much. uke lol I don't know why I'm laughing. Bulimia is not a laughing matter. :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay! Another poem completed. :yay I wonder if I should be a writer. I don't know about this poem. Do any of you guys think it's silly or is it good? :stu I spent like two hours last night to make this poem really good. 

Over ‘yonder in the imaginative kingdom of Sneerglaw, I approach
Where exuberance abides
People kicking their feet in the air while dancing to the wonderful drums
Children chattering and laughing with talking animals
Off in the distance, wind chimes hang
Leading me to an unbarred box
It sparkles in the afterglow
My body shaking with excitement as I step closer
A cluster of enchanting scenes spin around this masterpiece
Touching it, a bright light engulfs me
I shut my eyes and get swept into its beauty
It whirls around as mountainous scenes of Sneerglaw collide in front of me
All my thoughts freeze, my pulse quickens, and I feel alive
I tumble over and over through this phenomenon
A key glides into my hand
The box opens and spews me out
A scene plays of a child whispering to me
Telling me about this enticing key
A key that holds secrets of Sneerglaw
Where captivating moments will confine me
The box is closed
And makes me feel whole


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm super delirious.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I remember that time I did that thing and then stuff happened. Crazy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hm exactly 7 days not bad for $4 shipping usually it's supper expensive and takes for ****ing ever even when it's not coming half way across the world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


>


 OMG! Child Protective Services!!! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

***OVERDUE SPRING CLEANING UPDATE***
Deadline is June 19th!!

This weekend, I have
Mowed front and back lawn
Mulched three areas of the yard that needed it - and pulled out weeds and grass
Added grass seed to bare area on the side yard (it's a small hill descending into my neighbor's yard.
Sprayed deck for possible termites for the second time this spring!
Picked up Family Room
Repaired garbage disposal issues
Washed a load of dishes by hand and in dishwasher.
Vacuumed family room
Deep cleaned family room carpet
Deep cleaned stairs and upstairs hallway - pushing the cleaner by hand across each stair halfway on my knees.
I still have the kitchen, two bathrooms, and a floor to mop (I get to use my new K-mart $2.99 Big Pail :yay. I have leftover Lysol Lemon scent too! :yay

And you thought men couldn't clean house!! :bat
...actually I never took the chauvinist attitude about this, but guys really discredited "housewives". You do lose a lot of weight doing household chores....even after a six mile run I need to do tonight, I probably still used muscles I haven't used in a while. It's a lot of work!!!

I forgot about trimming the bushes!!! That'll be about 1-2 hours work.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

This year is gonna end up bad


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Life sucks juicy nut


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The mosquito has finally been swatted.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Sh-boom sh-boom Ya-da-da Da-da-da Da-da-da Da


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

you know what makes me smile? when people say they are only doing something for a specific purpose and then their behaviour ,speech and habits totally betray what they say by sending out completely different signals. when its something like dealing with sexual undertones its actually quite hilarious. for example a person using a dating service but stating they are only looking for friendship and nothing more, then give out signals,body language,conversation (some completely deliberate) that is totally loaded with sexual connotations intended to lure another person in.
its makes you wonder if they are either, not very self aware, or a liar. more than anything I just find it amusing to observe. I mean are they A) really that stupid. B) think other people are really that stupid :lol
people will spot that obvious sexual stuff from a mile away and either fully engage with it and end up coming on to you (not knowing it was all a plot to just draw people in). or they'll walk if they spot how manipulating it is. both are pretty normal responses. but no one will unconsciously go along with it without realising the ulterior motives or manipulation involved unless they are incredibly dumb!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I'm turning lesbian. :| Well, I feel like it anyways.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I think I'm turning lesbian. :| Well, I feel like it anyways.


Actually, it might just be that I'm in denial about not being able to find someone for me, so I'm trying to make myself think I'm lesbian. I should try that for awhile. See how it works out. I mean, I know you can't just turn lesbian. I'd rather be in denial and think I am. :idea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Actually, it might just be that I'm in denial about not being able to find someone for me, so I'm trying to make myself think I'm lesbian. I should try that for awhile. See how it works out. I mean, I know you can't just turn lesbian. I'd rather be in denial and think I am. :idea


Never under estimate the power of denial. :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tannasg said:


> Never under estimate the power of denial. :yes


Haha, okay.  So, maybe it will work. Doesn't hurt to try. :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm going into NYC tomorrow to get fitted as an extra in a Columbia picture. **** YEA.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ew. I think I caught my dad looking at porn again in the dining room. I saw some naughty things on the screen and saw that he changed the tab real quick. :|


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

my belly is rapidly expanding


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The future better has waterproof technology for everything so I can take a shower while eating my fried chicken without compromising the crunchiness of the breading/skin. Yes this is all I care about.

edit: seriously


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Life Lessons:

Watch who you trust.
It's ok to be alone.
Learn to be the bad guy.
Cut people off when they **** you over.



purplefruit said:


> my belly is rapidly expanding


Look on the bright side; it has the ability to rapidly shrink.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Why does it seem like everybody that uses the internet is good looking?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Ew. I think I caught my dad looking at porn again in the dining room. I saw some naughty things on the screen and saw that he changed the tab real quick. :|


At least your dad was slick enough to change the tab. I've come home from school with the porn sites still up. One time my brother had friends over and they saw a porn site on the "Most visited" part of a new tab. Jesus Christ.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Watching a documentary about the 80s atm . 
I remember some of the decade. 
*feels old


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Changes in my life are coming and I'm scared but I've rolled with changes in the past before and I'm still here. My moments of mental despair are all bark and no bite, I know what I've done and I have no reason to believe the future will be any different.

I can get back into life, I will get back into life, I've rebuilt before and I will again even if its temporary. I beleaf.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Earlier today I was wishing for changes to come in my life, and then I got an offer to be an extra in a movie, involving making a couple trips into NYC and getting paid like $200 total. Now I don't want to go to bed because I don't want tomorrow to start, since I now have something to do. I get lonely and sad, wish for opportunities, receive said opportunities, then get terrified and blow them. I have the most self-absorbed problems. Which, believing that I have the most self-absorbed problems is another self-absorbed problem.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Be self absolved not self absorbed. Hey wordplay


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

Why are newspapers so large (width by height) rather than smaller and thicker/more pages?

(Got seated next to a newspaper reader on the train and kept getting elbowed when he turned pages)


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you ****ed me up again


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I got on the computer to write my novel. I did for like ten minutes, then somehow begin looking at genetic counseling programs. Now I'm here. This is why nothing gets done x]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> ***OVERDUE SPRING CLEANING UPDATE***
> Deadline is June 19th!!
> 
> This weekend, I have
> ...


WOOT! and my 92,000th post! :yay :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on 92

Amanda Bynes has lost it, I think.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

So when I arrived at the station the entire city centre was shut off for traffic. I remembered this was the day our new king would visit the city as a first step of his introduction tour through the country. Of course I, as a republican, couldn't be charmed by such folklore. The bus took me to the other side of the centre where I desperately tried to find a way in, to the faculty building. Halfway however I got stuck in a large crowd of people, mostly dressed in office outfits. As I looked around, I realised I was standing just in front of the fencing behind which the king and queen were about to appear out of the town hall. Looking at my watch, I saw that I was too late for my lecture anyway. Then something really strange happened. The tense anticipation of the people around me somehow flowed into me, like some kind of mysterious power. I waited for ten minutes, as did the people around me, all of whom were cheerily declaring they should be at work right now. Everyone saw the idiotness of the situation but everyone remained standing there anyway. After those ten minutes, a huge cheering broke lose. The king and queen descended the stairs of the town hall, waved for two seconds, and disappeared out of sight. I couldn't help but feel utterly agitated to be there.
I am so ashamed of myself...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Tink76 said:


> Why are newspapers so large (width by height) rather than smaller and thicker/more pages?
> 
> (Got seated next to a newspaper reader on the train and kept getting elbowed when he turned pages)


Well, the Sydney Morning Herald now has a tabloid format instead of a broadsheet.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


> you know what makes me smile? when people say they are only doing something for a specific purpose and then their behaviour ,speech and habits totally betray what they say by sending out completely different signals. when its something like dealing with sexual undertones its actually quite hilarious. for example a person using a dating service but stating they are only looking for friendship and nothing more, then give out signals,body language,conversation (some completely deliberate) that is totally loaded with sexual connotations intended to lure another person in.
> its makes you wonder if they are either, not very self aware, or a liar. more than anything I just find it amusing to observe. I mean are they A) really that stupid. B) think other people are really that stupid :lol
> people will spot that obvious sexual stuff from a mile away and either fully engage with it and end up coming on to you (not knowing it was all a plot to just draw people in). or they'll walk if they spot how manipulating it is. both are pretty normal responses. but no one will unconsciously go along with it without realising the ulterior motives or manipulation involved unless they are incredibly dumb!


and something I just remembered is that this is what a lot of psychopaths do.

yikes! O_O


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Why does it seem like everybody that uses the internet is good looking?


Photoshop.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Arent Platypus'es awesome?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Tink76 said:


> Why are newspapers so large (width by height) rather than smaller and thicker/more pages?
> 
> (Got seated next to a newspaper reader on the train and kept getting elbowed when he turned pages)


I remember hearing an answer to this question recently but I can't remember the specifics.I think it has something to do with taxes.



Life Aint No Joke said:


> Why does it seem like everybody that uses the internet is good looking?


Because we ugly folk (by we i mean me - not you) aren't posting pics lol


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

The pun is mightier than the sword.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

New Alice in Chains album is out today! I'm going to the store to buy it!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> New Alice in Chains album is out today! I'm going to the store to buy it!


oh nice! cheers for the heads up on this.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

CWe said:


> Arent Platypus'es awesome?


Platypi!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

srs


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

And deeper into the ground it goes. What a pitty


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this has gone way too far. we know you are not 25 man


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> At least your dad was slick enough to change the tab. I've come home from school with the porn sites still up. One time my brother had friends over and they saw a porn site on the "Most visited" part of a new tab. Jesus Christ.


Haha, true. xD Before I had my laptop, I would use his and he would leave the porn sites up on it, though. :um I don't think he even uses it anymore. That's why he goes on the desktop computer. Almost three years ago, I heard him talking on the phone to what sounded like a young woman. I could have sworn I heard her say something about dirty magazines. lol >.> I couldn't care less about this stuff anymore. I honestly wish my mom would divorce him. But I won't go into all of that.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I like shorts.. but I don't like my legs. I don't know if I want to disgrace myself and blind people by wearing shorts outside. But it is really hot.. so I think Ill do it anyways.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

University of Southern Maine baseball playing in the division 3 national championship game today, very cool!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not again.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

There's no place like 127.0.0.1......There's no place like 127.0.0.1.........There's no place like 127.0.0.1


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I like shorts.. but I don't like my legs. I don't know if I want to disgrace myself and blind people by wearing shorts outside. But it is really hot.. so I think Ill do it anyways.


By all means... Dooo eeeeet  Do what feels comfortable to you!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I like shorts.. but I don't like my legs. I don't know if I want to disgrace myself and blind people by wearing shorts outside. But it is really hot.. so I think Ill do it anyways.


I feel ya. I want one of those high-waist shorts, but they're wayy too short and I simply can't rock them.

I'm too broke to buy anything atm, so I think it all works out.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

You see, back in my day "#" meant number. These days it's just used as a redundant joke referencing a grouping function on social media websites.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I deleted my Facebook. It feels pretty awesome.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm always looking for random words to spell backwards. For example, adorable is elbaroda backwards. It sounds like a name for a girl who wears pigtails and sucks on lollipops and writes with fancy pens. :3


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I went to NYC today all on my own. I've done that before, but this time I had no anxiety, even after getting lost and having to walk all the way from midtown to downtown. Took in the train, then walked over 60 blocks to where I needed to be, got lost, asked strangers for directions, then got fitted to be an extra in a major production (like, major major, which I now NEED to work at a film company, I am 100% sure it's what I want to do, just based on like one hour in there of just standing around), then took the subway for the first time ever, and then knew my way back to the Grand Central station. I had absolutely no anxiety about any of these things. None at all. I am officially over this part of my social anxiety. The world is my goddamn oyster. I can do whatever the **** I want.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

another day, another set of pills, another "i'm too lazy to post anything meaningful" image.










I'm starting to feel like the real life pac man.



Barette said:


> I went to NYC today all on my own. I've done that before, but this time I had no anxiety, even after getting lost and having to walk all the way from midtown to downtown. Took in the train, then walked over 60 blocks to where I needed to be, got lost, asked strangers for directions, then got fitted to be an extra in a major production (like, major major, which I now NEED to work at a film company, I am 100% sure it's what I want to do, just based on like one hour in there of just standing around), then took the subway for the first time ever, and then knew my way back to the Grand Central station. I had absolutely no anxiety about any of these things. None at all. I am officially over this part of my social anxiety. The world is my goddamn oyster. I can do whatever the **** I want.
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/d822c31b1370cd2d299473ba0a7bc232/tumblr_inline_mjm3iuunJD1qz4rgp.gif[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> What was the cause of your sudden turn around? and congrats, that sounds truly awesome.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I could stay up all night watching clips of 30 Rock on Youtube.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buerhle said:


> Congrats on 92
> 
> Amanda Bynes has lost it, I think.


She Britneyed her hair. 

"Amanda pleeeeease"


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I drove 100 miles to escape my house. :|


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> What was the cause of your sudden turn around? and congrats, that sounds truly awesome.


My BDD is plateauing, and when it does that my anxiety is negligible. But even lately when the BDD/self-hatred kicks up, my anxiety is still just dying. I think I'm just starting to not care about anything, and that's growing an excitement about people and life experiences I want. General apathy leading to optimism, it's weird.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

So you made tables, chests and Benches but it was to hard to throw in a Book shelf, bed and chair huh? :mum


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I drove 100 miles to escape my house. :|


I have never heard of a house pursuing someone as aggressively as that.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

What's with all these kids seducing priests these days? I think it's getting out of control and something needs to be done.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

****ing. Cringe.






and dem feels


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

____________________________________________________________________blablabla......


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Maple syrup urine disease.......interesting name.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can someone tell me if there's a porn of the Da Vinci Code titled, Da Vinci Chode? If not I'm going to submit that as an idea to Vivid. 

Also: I need to make this into a board game. You pick a card, it's a film title, and you turn it into a porn title. That would seriously make money, as a drinking game or something. This is a legitimate business plan. Same with a former friend that I gave the idea to call her erotic short stories, Quickies. 

I have so many ****ing good ideas.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't get this freaking song out of my head. It's going to be with me until the day I die.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

All of my shirts now resemble a weird lumpy rock and I'm not sure this is actually saving any space. :um

Maybe this is better used for sweaters.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Another gorgeous day.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Social retard question time. 

How do you respond to "What's good" Like, I genuinely have no idea to respond to that. A cashier asked it, too. I don't know you, so why phrase it that way, Cashier Person? He mumbled it practically under his breath, so I was like, whatever, and just didn't respond. Of course typing all this I realize the answer is just "I'm good thanks" but whatever. WHATEVER.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I think tomorrow I'm gonna have a day to myself, not gonna log in on SAS, Skype, Facebook or anywhere and just spend the whole day with myself.

It's been too long since I've done that and I think it'll be a nice change of pace.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It was nice to get out today even though I had my doctor's appointment. And I went out to eat pizza. I won't be eating out for like another three weeks. I just wish I had a friend to do stuff with. I'd have more places to go. There's only a few things I even feel comfortable doing in public. I'm dying of loneliness. It only gets worse and worse. Yep, I'm in hell. How am I still sane?


----------



## Natsu (Apr 11, 2013)

Sat in a coffeeplace the whole day with my laptop and wasting my time on the internet. Drank several cups of tea and had a couple of their overpriced snacks. It's awesome


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> All of my shirts now resemble a weird lumpy rock and I'm not sure this is actually saving any space. :um
> 
> Maybe this is better used for sweaters.


Strange...it works for me. Have you tried folding them the Japanese way? :teeth


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Barette said:


> Social retard question time.
> 
> How do you respond to "What's good" Like, I genuinely have no idea to respond to that. A cashier asked it, too. I don't know you, so why phrase it that way, Cashier Person? He mumbled it practically under his breath, so I was like, whatever, and just didn't respond. Of course typing all this I realize the answer is just "I'm good thanks" but whatever. WHATEVER.


This is one of my biggest pet peeves. "What's good", "what's going on?", etc. when there is nothing you can really say in response. Instead I ignore it and just say "Hey", or "how's it going".

I don't think people are even looking for a response really, especially strangers. They just say it to be polite.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It really grinds my gears when people tailgate in the slow lane. Can you not figure out where the fast lane is or..?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm suddenly pulling in more money than I know what to do with.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

au Lait said:


> It really grinds my gears when people tailgate in the slow lane. Can you not figure out where the fast lane is or..?


It grinds my gears when semis decide to suddenly change lanes, especially when there is no on-ramp coming up and no reason to do it. Everyone in the next lane be damned.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever hear of anything greater than The Steve Miller Band cover band, the Abracadabblers. That's the peak. All downhill from here. Heck of a peak, it has to be said.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Strange...it works for me. Have you tried folding them the Japanese way? :teeth


Lol, no. I put them all in a giant stack and then put the stack in a bin.

It's not stupid if it works. :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FoundAndLost said:


> I'm suddenly pulling in more money than I know what to do with.


I'm accepting donations for the SPCA. The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Amocholes.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

The string that has just been changed always sounds a little bit different.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

It seems like I can only get **** done when I stay up all the night before..


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

My confidence and general self esteem feels so shot right now. I can't really explain it (big surprise) but I feel like a breathing, seeing shell of indifference to everything (except for dogs, I can never be indifferent to dawgs). Its pretty ****ty timing as I now *officially* have 28 days to find a place, speaking of which, why is everywhere furnished. I do not want your ****ing stanky stained furniture, how am I supposed to relax on a sofa which only a month ago probably had a naked sex offender clipping his toenails with the varnished jaw of the last animal he tortured to death, not to mention the fap stains. aint nobody believing those are egg white stains lady, you think I dont know jizz when I see it? ***** you must not know who you're dealing with. I dont need to do a taste test to prove it, but maybe you do to get that sack of **** out of there.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would like to nap right now and have my cats cuddle up next to me and then I want to wake up to watch a True Blood marathon.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

To much music, to little time.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I was hired a few weeks ago but I still haven't started working.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

the worst part about birthdays is all the phone calls you get from relatives


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FoundAndLost said:


> It grinds my gears when semis decide to suddenly change lanes, especially when there is no on-ramp coming up and no reason to do it. Everyone in the next lane be damned.


That is soooo California.....not really, we got nutsos here in Ohio, too.

We even have CHiPs now :roll. They are really State Highway Patrol, but I call them Cincinnati Highway Patrol because they hangout in Cincy and it fits the name :lol.
They don't travel in pairs, so there is no Ponch and Jon going on.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

why do I see a 16 year old in the 18+ group.

ezplain this wizardry.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Elad said:


> why do I see a 16 year old in the 18+ group.
> 
> ezplain this wizardry.


I lied about my age.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

How in the world do I still remember my ex friend's phone number from way back in 5th grade? It just randomly popped in my head. :| Weird. I should call it and see who picks up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> How in the world do I still remember my ex friend's phone number from way back in 5th grade? It just randomly popped in my head. :| Weird. I should call it and see who picks up.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Oh man. Prank calls with soundboards. Gotta love those. :haha Even if the people don't fall for them, they're still hilarious! I used to listen to those all of the time when I was younger. I feel like listening to some now. :b This just made my day.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

An idea or concept can be argued to be something, even if its existence is abstract. Therefore the idea of nothing, or _nothing_ itself, is something by definition because of our ability to conceive it. Thus...

(begin paradox)

One who has everything in the world still lives an empty life. That is, even if one has everything, he'll still desire more. Hence, this means he'll want something. And that something he'll want is _nothing_.

(end paradox)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cucumbers. AHGHHH


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Sometimes I think the more I interact with people the lonelier I feel...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ I can empathize with that statement


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I watched several gory videos last night. I think I might watch some more later tonight.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Estillum said:


> To much music, to little time.


The true struggle. Why have I not seen an Oscar winning film about this.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish it was possible to have a robot as a friend. That's how lonely I am. I think it would actually be fun, though. It could follow me, talk to me, sleep with me, eat with me....just anything a human could do. Well, I don't think it could take a shower with me. :teeth But it could do most things a human can. Well, I don't think it could drive, either. Okay, maybe it couldn't do as much as a human can but it would make me happier. Wish I had the skills to build one. :/


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Cucumbers. AHGHHH


This


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Gloomlight said:


> Sometimes I think the more I interact with people the lonelier I feel...


This too


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Oh I just realised I missed my first sad birthday. Oh well, I don't like them anyway. I just had a thought that I joined sas last may and so looked at my join date and missed it by 20 mins.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> SO "Jones" has closed our 'leaders' thread in announcements. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f41/sas-446993/index3.html#post1064103025 I am more confused than ever!
> 
> I have PMed Helena to re-open the thread and allow discussion to continue. AS you would expect NOTHING!


Yes, I found that confusing too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so thirsty that I could drink a whole pack of Yoohoos.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm so thirsty that I could drink a whole pack of Yoohoos.


Girl, you _thirsty_.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Girl, you _thirsty_.


Veeeeery thirsty. It's not even hot here and I'm craving some Yoohoos. I have this icy water sitting here waiting to melt. I forgot to take it out of the freezer. It melted a little bit, so I drank the water that melted in it. I had a couple cups of orange juice earlier. And I still feel like I could drink a whole packet of Yoohoos. :eyes


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the iron man movies.. but I don't really know much about the comics of any of the other series. I bought an iron man shirt that related to the comics, the other day. Now I feel like maybe I shouldn't wear it because Ill look like a poser or something. :/

Second post about clothes. Hm. **** it. Im a chick.. so..


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Someone should come up with a movie where the world is ending and Will Smith is in it. It would be the most unique and original idea ever.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

I want to marry this show I'm rewatching. I feel blessed to have been given the chance to watch it. It's highly entertaining, aesthetically pleasing, and mindblowing, which is all that I look for in my entertainment 









:nw :nw :nw


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Today is my 3-year anniversary on SAS! :yay 

:hb


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

That dollar in your pocket, who knows where it came from...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


> That dollar in your pocket, who knows where it came from...


Probably has cocaine residue on it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Driver's license came in the mail today and they spelled my last name wrong:| Now I'm dreading having to go back to get it straightened out.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

time wasted finding an avatar: too much


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

tea111red said:


> Probably has cocaine residue on it.


i heard money has poop molecules on it too :afr


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

VipFuj said:


> i heard money has poop molecules on it too :afr


lol, probably. Yuck, I am glad I carry hand sanitizer w/ me to use after handling money.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Today is my 3-year anniversary on SAS! :yay
> 
> :hb


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I should really be more careful with my judgment. I'm noticing lately I've been too quick to assume


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Do apples really clean your teeth? Doesn't the sugar in it cause cavities?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Today is my 3-year anniversary on SAS! :yay
> 
> :hb


:yay happy SAS anniversary!!

Hopefully this just means you feel more welcome, and aren't having as many problems as originally


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> Do apples really clean your teeth? Doesn't the sugar in it cause cavities?


I think most fruits/vegetables will help w/ reducing plaque and whatnot (they provide a scrubbing action), but eating them doesn't really replace brushing. If you are concerned about the sugar/acid causing cavities, just drink some water afterwards.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have decided that I need to win the lottery.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Life really is too short. Just do whatever makes you happy.. **** anyone who thinks otherwise.

Also, I absolutely detest those who feel they have the right to bark orders at people. Grr.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Take it one day at a time bro


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Driver's license came in the mail today and they spelled my last name wrong:| Now I'm dreading having to go back to get it straightened out.


You could also change your name to how it is spelt on the driver's license.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> *Do apples really clean your teeth? * Doesn't the sugar in it cause cavities?


No. It's the acidity which is corrosive. Especially when you drink juice. Also, I think that you're not supposed to brush your teeth until at least 30 minutes after eating a fruit, drinking juice, soda, wine etc, if you don't want to brush off the enamel which the acid corroded. It's better to brush them before eating those things.

ps. why am I not banned yet? I asked for one in the ban request forum. I feel like I'm in a game waiting for a server check.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Why do my dreams all focus around school? More specifically, forgetting to do my homework. Even after surviving multiple attacks by _towns_ of monsters trying to infect me and three other people, I come back to school and panic about not doing a science homework assignment.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Life is like a war and every day is a new battle.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Chi lavora mangia. Chi non lavora mangia, beve e dorme.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

omg I GOT A JOB! YAY! Only one week of trying, 15 applications out, and I get a job! I thought it'd take so much longer than that! AWESOME!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Barette said:


> omg I GOT A JOB! YAY! Only one week of trying, 15 applications out, and I get a job! I thought it'd take so much longer than that! AWESOME!


Congratulations! :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> omg I GOT A JOB! YAY! Only one week of trying, 15 applications out, and I get a job! I thought it'd take so much longer than that! AWESOME!


What kind of job?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> omg I GOT A JOB! YAY! Only one week of trying, 15 applications out, and I get a job! I thought it'd take so much longer than that! AWESOME!


Wow congrats!!! :yay Only one week? that was quite fast! I've been sending out resumes for 3 months now.. :sigh


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> Congratulations! :banana :boogie :banana





Kirsebaer said:


> Wow congrats!!! :yay Only one week? that was quite fast! I've been sending out resumes for 3 months now.. :sigh


Thanks! And ^Good luck with your search!



Monotony said:


> What kind of job?


I'm gonna be a sales associate at The Shoe Department, a store in our mall. Pretty simple stuff. Just sell shoes to people and organize the store. But hells yeah! I finally managed to move my *** around to find a job, and it actually paid off quickly!


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Thanks! And ^Good luck with your search!


Thanks, Barette  Good luck with your new job, I hope you'll like it!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

hoddesdon said:


> You could also change your name to how it is spelt on the driver's license.


Or if I ever get pulled over and recieve a ticket, I won't have to pay because the last name is wrong


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5 days ago it was in the 40's and parts of the state even got a little sleet, today it's in the mid-high 90's. The Hell.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Barette said:


> omg I GOT A JOB! YAY! Only one week of trying, 15 applications out, and I get a job! I thought it'd take so much longer than that! AWESOME!


That's wonderful! Congrats.

---
I want to **** something up, only to fix it, and then say I have made some semblance of progress. How backwards. :blank


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Driving through rich neighborhoods with mansions is fun. I saw Kurt Cobain's old house, and Howard Schultz's( CEO of Starbucks), and I think the guitarist of R.E.M's house.

Whoever owns Cobain's old house drives a Toyota Camry. It his hard to see his house because it is kept fenced off with alot of bushes. I understand why though, alot of strange people where their looking at his house.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few years ago, this day would have killed me. It's so nice to have moved on.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not particularly sure why I come here anymore. Apart of me holds on to try* to offer advice and to seek motivation/inspiration, while the other part says it's time to move on. I never could stay in one place very long.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to learn to play the acoustic guitar so I can sing and play!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Laura.. You are an awesome person. Just my opinion of you. Please don't think I'm a creep. Just think you're cool.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Drinking by myself on a friday night...Portuguese white wines are the bestest. Having my 3rd glass now :drunk


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I was walking past a TV and it the news was on, and the reporter lady was talking about an earthquake and when she said "it was a magnitude of" I almost went "Pop! Pop!"


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Ive been awake for more than 24 hrs now doing nothing in particular lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Why do I cough all night and not sleep and then go to work and not cough at all. I just want to feel better.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

and I told you to be patient, and i told you to be fine, and I told you to balanced, and I told you to be kind.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I think my legs have reached their maximum hairiness. I'm going to shave them now but I'm sure that when I start, environmentalists are going to think it's deforestation and protest outside my door. Not here for that.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you remember the time when we fell in love, do you remember the time when we first met? On another note: chicken milanese.. yum!


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

I wonder why my sister doesn't like me so much.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm craving a good steak or rack of ribs right now.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

Can't delete my double post... How embarrassing :door


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

You are now breathing manually.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll be your out of town girl jb

just take me where I want to go.

(this post was brought you by #swaggy, the new fragrance by Scooter Braun. All you gotta do is swag~!)


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

I played rummikub with an intern recently and during it she said some things probebly about the people nearby but when I asked her to repeat what she said she just ignored it a few times. Weird!


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The happiest people make the best of everything.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's great when you finally find out who the artist is behind a song you've heard a bunch a times but were unable to place or find out more about


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I really wish I set my pm's to go to my outbox so I could remember if I sent stuff or not. I'm always unsure if I actually sent a reply to some people when I don't receive one back, like I might have amnesia or something. There are probably a lot of other people on here who feel the same, constantly doubting themselves. 

since I'm thinking about I should probably make that change now before I forget.

why do I get the feeling I'll probably still not do it.

totally unrelated but it seems the most deep conversations I have lately are with myself, alone, at night whilst driving. something therapeutic about cruising along empty streets in the dark talking to yourself, only thing is when I do pass someone or stop at lights I try and play it cool suddenly, sort of like when you trip up and keep walking like you almost meant to do it, only this is the "your a nutjob" version.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Elad said:


> I really wish I set my pm's to go to my outbox so I could remember if I sent stuff or not. I'm always unsure if I actually sent a reply to some people when I don't receive one back, like I might have amnesia or something. There are probably a lot of other people on here who feel the same, constantly doubting themselves.
> 
> since I'm thinking about I should probably make that change now before I forget.
> 
> ...


I've been doing the same thing recently, I just drive for a couple of hours with no particular destination, babbling away to myself.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Everybody has somebody, but I have myself and that's alright with me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Long time no post. This forum always amuses me though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lipizzan said:


> Can't delete my double post... How embarrassing :door


Awww, it happens. :b

I took a multivitamin for iron deficiency for the first time today. It made me feel dizzy and nauseous. I looked at the list of symptoms that came with the meds and it didn't say anything about that being an actual symptom. It was listed under the symptoms for overdoses. :blank It said to take one daily and I took one. :| Strange.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
I say a boppa for those meds! :twak


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess it's my fault for not having the appropriate amount of self respect to not ignore the obvious.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> ^
> I say a boppa for those meds! :twak


A boppa indeed! :bat I take that back about the nausea, though. That was one of the symptoms for it but not the dizziness.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Row row row your boat


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to live in a hot country...


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im so useless


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I want to live in a hot country...


Ditto. Just warm weather alone tends to help me in terms of feeling mentally better for whatever reason. Alas, much to lazy and broke to actually move. Plus I burn like a cd-r at anything above "slightly warm".


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I just pulled my pants down in front of the window overlooking the road. to anyone walking down the road you just got a nice flash of my knob. :embarrassed smiley:


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

First night in new apt.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

currently on the hunt for catchy pop songs that'll help me distract myself from the fact that my body is dying when I attempt to run again.

edit: oop
edit2: excuse me, smiley face I didn't mean to put you into existence.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's 94 degrees outside. Summer is probably all going to be in the 100s. What is with weather around here. It was below freezing almost all winter. How does one plan a wardrobe for this? All booty shorts and fur coats.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

god I'm bored. honestly the lot of you are so boring all you guys do is talk about sex. Don't you guys get bored of it?


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

ChampagneYear said:


> currently on the hunt for catchy pop songs that'll help me distract myself from the fact that my body is dying when I attempt to run again.
> 
> edit: oop
> edit2: excuse me, smiley face I didn't mean to put you into existence.


Heh, I think I enjoy reading your edit reasons as much as your actual posts.


----------



## LonelyRoads (May 27, 2013)

Have you ever noticed that when people are eating they look down and as soon as they take a bite they look up? Just something random I noticed today.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

cool.. having leg cramps _again_ and I have NO health insurance whatsoever.

i feel like an american, **** this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I'm gonna quit my job soon.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am f****** wasted...I just got back from the bar, had this mildly flattering yet still creepy guy hitting on me all night. No hot men at all...a waste of a nice outfit...

Dressing to impress is lost on old geezers and still dreaming about when I will find the dream man...

I was driving cross state today and saw this really cute guy checking me out..

You know how guys are lame? When you're driving and when they attempt to parallel you, get a good view of you, maybe even yell something... highways aren't for picking up girls..They'll speed up, slow down, speed up, pause......

Man you never realize how many fish are in the sea when you break the habit of isolationZ...I'm man crazy...I'm always thinking about men 24/7


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I am f****** wasted...I just got back from the bar, had this mildly flattering yet still creepy guy hitting on me all night. No hot men at all...a waste of a nice outfit...
> 
> Dressing to impress is lost on old geezers and still dreaming about when I will find the dream man...
> 
> ...


And yet you are still single. :teeth


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

A window is not truly clean until you have washed the inside too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

'But of the fruit of the tree which is in the midst of the garden, God hath said, Ye shall not eat of it, neither shall ye touch it, lest ye die.'


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

I've just noticed the actor who plays the main dwarf character on the Hobbit looks frighteningly like a guy I know named Joe


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> And yet you are still single. :teeth


Why is that funny?

I am pretty f&[email protected] up about men. Since I was little, whenever a guy showed interest in me, I become slightly repulsed at the idea of being in a relationship with them.

I don't trust the majority of them, I think they have waning interests - and I would know.

Anyways, I have a weird obsession with keeping them at a distance, so that they can truly appreciate/admire me BUT if they get closer I will withdrawal.

I am only referring to attractive men in this post btw. Attractive men to me are the holy Mecca, and anything that falls short is the equivalent of a girlfriend to me.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I find funny.
I think it's time you realized you are a lesbian.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My goal in life is to find out if attractive men have anything more to offer me than temporary euphoria.....


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd rather take a punch in the face than be in your company.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Last weekend it was in the 40s and the furnace was on, this weekend it was in the 90s and AC was required, and now tornados... In Maine? Weird weather.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ONE person is following me on tumblr!!! :yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Just another day..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

This picture is the definition of all my feels right now (it's +20C at 1am)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> This picture is the definition of all my feels right now (it's +20C at 1am)


Is he Finnish?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> Is he Finnish?


That he is.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Sometimes I just want to tell people if I'm being weird and sitting there awkwardly, not talking or looking at anyone I'm MOST likely having a panic attack just saying.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Took some pics on my phone while going out driving. Can't really get many good ones without getting the dashboard in the pic. I did get two of them without it in there, though.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Excuse me, do you have a minute to talk about our lord and savior Jesus Christ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Excuse me, do you have a minute to talk about our lord and savior Jesus Christ?


I interrupt this message to bring you our lord and saviour Talos!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Excuse me, do you have a minute to talk about our lord and savior Jesus Christ?


I've always wondered what would happen if I invited them in and treated them to breakfast.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I've always wondered what would happen if I invited them in and treated them to breakfast.


They would never leave, they would keep preaching.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> I've always wondered what would happen if I invited them in and treated them to breakfast.


They would stay over four hours or *days* until they've either convinced you or until you've lost your mind and think you are Jesus.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I always feel like I should dislike Russell Brand for some reason I can't put my finger on, yet he entertains me more often than not. Especially on talk shows. The way he plays with language is well lovely.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> They would stay over four hours or *days* until they've either convinced you or until you've lost your mind and think you are Jesus.


Trust me, no one wants to be around me that long lol.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Trust me, no one wants to be around me that long lol.


Trust me they're nuts and don't care :teeth I remember one of them said they where going to come back to my house to make sure I read the pamphlet they gave me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Trust me they're nuts and don't care :teeth I remember one of them said they where going to come back to my house to make sure I read the pamphlet they gave me.


:lol How would they do that? Give you a quiz on it?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> :lol How would he do that? Give you a quiz on it?


Basically he was going to "verbally quiz" me. Scariest moment of my life :hide but I accidentally tripped and threw it out so it was all good.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Basically he was going to "verbally quiz" me. Scariest moment of my life :hide but I accidentally tripped and threw it out so it was all good.


Damn, don't you just hate it when freak accidents like that happen?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Lil Sebastian said:


> I always feel like I should dislike Russell Brand for some reason I can't put my finger on, yet he entertains me more often than not. Especially on talk shows. The way he plays with language is well lovely.


My main problem with him is that he doesn't time his jokes properly. He's yelling everything out like it's a run-on sentence, and it's after a few moments of him staring at the camera that I finally realize he's made/finalized a joke...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Damn, don't you just hate it when freak accidents like that happen?


Oh yeah they're major bummers and I was *actually* looking forward to reading it *sigh* but I'll somehow find the will to move on with my life.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> They would stay over four hours or *days* until they've either convinced you or until you've lost your mind and think you are Jesus.


Trust me I'd have no trouble scaring them off. Honestly if I ever answered the door and had those types at the door and the GTFO my lawn didn't work I'd probably just growl at them until they back away slowly and run for the hills.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> My main problem with him is that he doesn't time his jokes properly. He's yelling everything out like it's a run-on sentence, and it's after a few moments of him staring at the camera that I finally realize he's made/finalized a joke...


I agree in terms of his standup, he doesn't do much for me then. When he's just sharing anecdotes and thoughts in a more seemingly improvisational manner and without the expectation of a punchline I'm constantly entertained and oddly educated. He's a much better story teller than a joke teller. Plus I'm just easily pleased by such a common accent with it's odd grammar being blended with verbosity and bombast.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Lesley you are an ANGEL  I love you!!!! OMG 2 interviews tomorrow plus I just gained some work experience from the parties I worked at during the weekend. With a little help from my friends, I get by


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some people just don't deserve to live.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish someone would take the time to understand me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Lil Sebastian said:


> I agree in terms of his standup, he doesn't do much for me then. When he's just sharing anecdotes and thoughts in a more seemingly improvisational manner and without the expectation of a punchline I'm constantly entertained *and oddly educated. He's a much better story teller than a joke teller. *Plus I'm just easily pleased by such a common accent with it's odd grammar being blended with verbosity and bombast.


I've heard that so many times, but I've never watched a full interview of his since I was put-off by his stand-up. I guess it's officially on my to-do list!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, how good it feels to delete people from my "friends list" who never even talk to me anymore. Such a relief.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I've heard that so many times, but I've never watched a full interview of his since I was put-off by his stand-up. I guess it's officially on my to-do list!


His one with Norm Macdonald is pretty great, and a safe choice since if you still don't like him you have the reliability of Norm to enjoy. Although this is pretty interesting too, and shorter. Him being interviewed by a serious news reporter. Less humour, but oddly captivating. Interesting bloke.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

There's no reason for kerfuffle to be a word unless Justin Bieber made it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I love Korean movies.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I sure could go for some fried chicken and mashed potatoes with gravy right now. I'm starving.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

This chocolate bunny in my fridge keeps freaking me out everytime I open it.....


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

diet coke>>


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

pacman


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have several people that I need to reply to sometime ... eh, mañana.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> I love Korean movies.


I love Korean horror/thriller movies - they think of some really fricked up ways of getting revenge on people.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am tired. Again.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Alienation can take two paths; modesty or arrogance.
Perhaps the paths converge, with themselves or with the opposite path. Maybe there is a meadow in the distance, where the lonely travelers can meet, their shadows of melancholy and narcissism integrate, a remedy for their mutual detachment.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I _hate_ the word 'fap.'


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The Rains of Castamere...

F**ck...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

wow i didn't need to see a dead person


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Alienation can take two paths; modesty or arrogance.
> Perhaps the paths converge, with themselves or with the opposite path. Maybe there is a meadow in the distance, where the lonely travelers can meet, their shadows of melancholy and narcissism integrate, a remedy for their mutual detachment.


I'm pretty sure if we all jumped off a cliff we'd end up in Hell (assuming its existence and certainty of death).


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder if I can figure out German for long enough to create an account on one of these sites & buy this album


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dried pineapple is my new favorite dried tropical fruit.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

I really like eating crackers


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Radishes and tomato, fuuuuuu*k yeah :clap_








_Oh you beautiful shoes, Alina wants you _


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Dried pineapple is my new favorite dried tropical fruit.


Speaking of pineapple, I drank some pineapple juice today. I love that stuff.

I helped my mom make some spaghetti for lunch today. She used a different recipe and it tasted really good. She didn't tell me what made it different until after I finished it. I was surprised when she said that it has sausage in it. It tasted salty. I can't wait to eat some more.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I hang you of your balls :whip


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Speaking of pineapple, I drank some pineapple juice today. I love that stuff.
> 
> I helped my mom make some spaghetti for lunch today. She used a different recipe and it tasted really good. She didn't tell me what made it different until after I finished it. I was surprised when she said that it has sausage in it. It tasted salty. I can't wait to eat some more.


Great now I'm hungry for a giant plate of spaghetti covered in parmesan thanks a lot. :mum


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Illusions said:


> I _hate_ the word 'fap.'


Me too


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The name of Ottawa's new football team is growing on me. At first I was thinking "are you joking me", but now, I _guess _I can live with it..

And I think I'm going to have to turn down my friend's Vegas trip, one way or another. Truthfully I'd rather spend the money chilling in the Okanagan or prairies instead.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Great now I'm hungry for a giant plate of spaghetti covered in parmesan thanks a lot. :mum


You're welcome. :lol I stayed in bed for awhile while my mom was making the spaghetti, so I only got to stir it for her. xD I need to quit staying in bed like this. I get up at 11 or after 11 a.m. now, since I have to take my birth control (not that you want to know that :um ) and that multivitamin in the morning and then, I just go back to bed like an hour later. I'll stay in my bed because it feels so ****ing good and get up at like 3 or after. xD I have been doing this ever since I got out of school.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I was depressed as hell yesterday, but today I feel fine for some reason.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> The name of Ottawa's new football team is growing on me. At first I was thinking "are you joking me", but now, I _guess _I can live with it..
> 
> And I think I'm going to have to turn down my friend's Vegas trip, one way or another. Truthfully I'd rather spend the money chilling in the Okanagan or prairies instead.


Oh interesting. I didn't even realise the Rough Riders had disappeared in 1996 lol. I always found it funny that there were two Rough Rider teams


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Just watched the International Space Station go over, only the second time i've seen it.
Amazing!
________________


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Now the wait begins...arg.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to roll down a grassy hill. A big one.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently took up smoking pot (stay in school, kids) and discovered it makes me really paranoid/anxious.

Don't EVER watch House of Cards high if it has the same effect on you...


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

*sigh* Maybe someday I'll be able to go to ride of the century.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Lost the ball to my trackball mouse, my fingers are now sad.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I love the sound of the UPS truck when I'm expecting something. It might as well be the sound of Santa's sled.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

What if gifs had sound?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

cmed said:


> What if gifs had sound?


I believe that would make them video snippets of some sort?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

God bless Chicago for slang such as thot, and thotianna.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I hang you of your balls :whip


Am I reading this right?

The **** kinda...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> The name of Ottawa's new football team is growing on me. At first I was thinking "are you joking me", but now, I _guess _I can live with it..


Canadian football teams have weird names. Also the CFL is a weird league. The field goals are at the beginning if the endzone, and they are only three downs instead of four.

I don't understand the name "Red Blacks"? Why do they name the team two different colors?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Why is that funny?
> 
> It is funny because you are under the misapprehension that you are something special.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

I really want a carne asada burrito right now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Pulled an all nighter and now I'm hungry _and_ tired
but let's face it 
sleep >>> food


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to buy another herb stash tonight


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

Crackers and pop for breakfast mmmmm I am so healthy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TheChive is like the north star for attention wh*res. Have tits? Need to lead with them to validate your existence and garner attention for yourself from as many men as possible? Then visit that site! Your in attention wh*re mecca. Whenever I visit that site I remember why I can't stand it, the girls are so pathetic, and it's all done under the guise that it's "empowering" these girls and creating a community. It's not a community. It's just pathetic. 

Now to talk about a classy lady, Meryl Streep was a hot mama when she young. She had that magnetism that comes with confidence, way hotter than any of those girls who feel the need to send in photos of their tits.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ugh! This day is not going to end soon enough for me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boohoohoo! >:[


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I ****ing love ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

once again, after listening to music and watching movies, I want to be transported into a world and lifestyle totally different to mine. I also would like to be, an actual different person.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Some people truly believe that everyone else's lives revolve around them. They seriously need a reality check.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sure this has been mentioned before, and I imagine some already have done this, but I wonder why more bars and pubs don't name themselves "Moderation". So much free advertising for those that do.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

If reincarnation is real, next time I want to be a jellyfish.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

And though you be done to the death, what then? 
If you battled the best you could, 
If you played your part in the world of men, 
Why, the Critic will call it good.
Death comes with a crawl, or comes with a pounce, 
And whether he's slow or spry, 
It isn't the fact that you're dead that counts, 
But only how did you die?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel like trashing my house.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Heyyou said:


> If reincarnation is real, next time I want to be a jellyfish.


You want to be an immortal Turritopsis nutricula?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Monotony said:


> You want to be an immortal Turritopsis nutricula?


I wouldn't be against it, then I could roam the seas forever.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i feel a haemorrhoid coming on. i love having ibs


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Monotony said:


> You want to be an immortal Turritopsis nutricula?


life should be more like a jellyfish, drift happily through life and if anyone tries to stop you,thwart you or get in your way of where you want to go ,sting the mother****ers! 
hehe.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Staying up late is fun.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Professor Frink, Professor Frink. He makes you laugh, he makes you think.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Not a good idea for Target employees to wear their work clothes at shooting ranges.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been saying "merp" so much lately. I don't know why. It's so stupid, and I literally just started saying it out of the blue one day. Drop my bag? "Merp." Not understand something? "Oh, merp." I truly hate myself when I say it, BUT I KEEP SAYING IT. Merp.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

^I went through a time where I called everyone 'Mac' and I couldnt seem to stop myself



au Lait said:


> Professor Frink, Professor Frink. He makes you laugh, he makes you think.


He likes to run, and then the thing...with the...mm, person


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I rested my head on my dogs belly like 20 mins ago and fell to sleep for a few mins when I woke up I thought all her toe nails were cockroaches o.0 They looked like they were moving (scary as hell) 
I've never actully seen a cockroach in real life and not seen 1 on tv for years so no idea why that happened lol.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

im gonna go lay in gazebo and watch amazon instant video and have some energy drinks


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Macho Macho Man is such a good song.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I realized that I've been trying to build confidence by doing things that will make others like me, when really I should focus on building confidence by doing things that make me like myself.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

random thoughts of the day, SAS-style:

Reaching the 50 post limit is positively DIFFICULT to do.
I would be highly entertained by an SAS mutual friends feature.
do you ever feel sad when your post is the bottom one on a page because then nobody is likely to see it?
if a tree falls in a forest and nobody is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

There is a mutual friend option, they're called friends. Otherwise they're categorized as contacts.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Bubble Bath is exactly what I needed
:yay


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Cheery said:


> random thoughts of the day, SAS-style:
> 
> Reaching the 50 post limit is positively DIFFICULT to do.
> I would be highly entertained by an SAS mutual friends feature.
> ...


explain the SAS mutual friends feature. i don't get the concept. (debated saying this since it probably reveals i'm not familiar with some things i really ought be familiar with, but whatever, i want to understand this concept! but not why you think it would be highly entertaining. you can keep that to yourself).

i do feel sad when that happens. that IS a sad thing to feel sad about, but something a lot of us can probably unite in feeling sad about. recently i changed the settings so each page contains 40 posts (the options are 10, 20, 30 and 40). now i don't *feel* like i'm at the bottom of the page as much.



Cam1 said:


> I realized that I've been trying to build confidence by doing things that will make others like me, when really I should focus on building confidence by doing things that make me like myself.


word.



FunkyMonkey said:


> I rested my head on my dogs belly like 20 mins ago and fell to sleep for a few mins when I woke up I thought all her toe nails were cockroaches o.0 They looked like they were moving (scary as hell)
> I've never actully seen a cockroach in real life and not seen 1 on tv for years so no idea why that happened lol.


i think this is the most normally i've ever seen you express something.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

enfield said:


> i think this is the most normally i've ever seen you express something.


lool ^_^ yeah I kinda lose my hyperness at like 2am xD specially once I seen imaginary cockroaches!!! I WAS traumatised OKAY!!!  TRAUMATIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISED
(Also I am normal!) im just ermmm Essentric!!!I think thats what bass called me anyway something like that


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Oddly enough the bike I bought off a coworker's son to replace the one I have now which is soon to be beyond repair is the same model, lol. 

The good news is I can strip this old one of almost all the useful parts before scrapping the frame knowing I can still use them for sure


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel like having another shower but I just had one. Wow so bored I feel like taking showers just for something to do. :blank


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I think i might have said stuff that was on my mind to my friend on Monday night,.....hmmm i'm not sure but she has been off with me since then. I ended up going down to the local bar on my own and getting so drunk that i made a friend, and i walked to her house,. and i somehow lost my flip-flops :um who the **** loses flip-flops? I have no idea. 

And my tab only came to $15? Doesn't make sense.

Anyway my friend said i came back here at 5am ranting etc, pfff well maybe if i wasn't left alone for the past few days feeling like i have no one to talk to, maybe i wouldn't feel that way.

I'm not apologizing though, i don't know what i said, but I don't feel like this is my apartment anymore, so yeah maybe i did mean to say it.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Cheery said:


> do you ever feel sad when your post is the bottom one on a page because then nobody is likely to see it?
> if a tree falls in a forest and nobody is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


I even manage to feel somewhat anxious on here (only forum where that happens ಡ_ಡ), so no.. I find it (sadly) oddly relieving.

Anyway, my random thought:








I think this is a growing up thing? Or an anxiety-related thing. Or a depression-related one. Good for losing/lost hope. /negativity


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I havent been on this site for a looong time.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep just what I though


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm really enjoying my book.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

*sigh* Why do I always have to be left wondering why someone won't talk to me? Oh, because they obviously don't give a **** and want me to suffer with the pain of not knowing the reason for why they just quit talking to me. I wish this planet would get destroyed by a ****ing meteor or something.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

"if you love a flower, don't pick it up.
because if you pick it up it dies
and it ceases to be what you love.
so if you love a flower, let it be.
love is not about possession.
love is about appreciation."
-osho


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

My mother and I accidentally killed a dog. 

We saw the dog pulling itself down the street and we though it had been hit by a car. We took the poor thing to a vet and the doctor said they either had to call in a specialist, and there'd be a 80% chance the dog could not walk again if she survived, or we could put it to sleep. She recommended we euthanize her, since she was suffering, so we did...

Well, turns out the dog was one of our neighbors and she had a wheelchair! Where was this wheelchair when the dog was roaming the streets? No one knows. Now we're freaking out we'll get sued... Oy.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> once again, after listening to music and watching movies, I want to be transported into a world and lifestyle totally different to mine. I also would like to be, an actual different person.


Me too. Not even necessarily better, just different.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Maybe I should have stopped at the store _before_ I got in...hmm...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Pizza dough made out of cauliflower. I must try this.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I need to make time to rewatch every Breaking Bad episode in preparation for the dreaded end of it all in August. Crying. Not ready. **** you Walt.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

There's so many answers I want and I can't get them! I crave answers. I need the answers now! I'm like a drug addict who craves drugs. Gimme my damn answers!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> ***OVERDUE SPRING CLEANING UPDATE***
> Deadline is June 19th!!
> 
> This weekend, I have
> ...


I still have to trim the bushes, but I mowed the lawn so I could do them!

I have also cleaned and mopped the kitchen floor - TWICE!

....and I cleaned my first bathroom - I used rubber gloves, Comet cleanser, KaBOOM, AND Lysol bleach foam. I REALLY HOPE I don't get a bacterial infection from cleaning the bathroom. I am afraid of getting an eye disease or a throat infection from breathing things. Two more bathrooms to go!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The benefit of working outside the downtown core.. you get a view of the downtown core  Not my pic, but this is what I see out the windows:










My beautiful, lovely, wonderful city... :heart

(Sorry our radio show is talking about a traumatic event that happened this time of year two years ago, and I had to show some love...)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

If you were a potato.....you'd be one good potato.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

^ That's amazing! Beautiful view.

I'm so glad I don't have to go in tomorrow. And I'm so excited about finding out.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

It's really nice to not give a ****. You guys should try it sometime. I heard its good for your skin.

Oh, and that b*tch is stupid.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> lool ^_^ yeah I kinda lose my hyperness at like 2am xD specially once I seen imaginary cockroaches!!! I WAS traumatised OKAY!!!  TRAUMATIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISED
> (Also I am normal!) im just ermmm Essentric!!!I think thats what bass called me anyway something like that


eccentric*

smh..


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

enfield said:


> eccentric*
> 
> smh..


nuuuu lol xD if my brain says thats how its spelt then it must be truuuuue ^_^ *googles eccentric* I cant even remember what it means actully lol.
Oh yeah im slightly strange JUST SLIGHTLY!!! :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't suppose anyone on here has a link to a full-text/PDF/download of the Hayward and Hingley translated version One Day in The Life Of Ivan Denisovich (you gotta underline that mug)? No? No? Yeah I thought so...


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

I want to be able to edit my posstssssss gahhh how many more do i need?!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> The benefit of working outside the downtown core.. you get a view of the downtown core  Not my pic, but this is what I see out the windows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't see any burning cars :stu

JK. I've heard BC is a beautiful place, this proves it


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have to trim the bushes, but I mowed the lawn so I could do them!
> 
> I have also cleaned and mopped the kitchen floor - TWICE!
> 
> ....and I cleaned my first bathroom - I used rubber gloves, Comet cleanser, KaBOOM, AND Lysol bleach foam. I REALLY HOPE I don't get a bacterial infection from cleaning the bathroom. I am afraid of getting an eye disease or a throat infection from breathing things. Two more bathrooms to go!












I'm picturing this.


----------



## Nu Colour (Jun 6, 2013)

I want to use the exercise equipment in my garage but its just so darn hot. I used the tread climber for literally 2 minutes and almost died in a puddle of sweat. I guess I'm just destined to be a ball when I get back from summer break.:blank


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

And then I was suddenly reminded of how temporary things are. The good, the bad and attachments.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I want to plan a couple of DIY projects for the summertime


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> The benefit of working outside the downtown core.. you get a view of the downtown core  Not my pic, but this is what I see out the windows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite skylines.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

You ever been driving along and you see horses in a field grazing? If you ever notice, they kind of look self conscious. Like they know someone is watching them. 

They're just like "I'm a horse. And this is what I do. I can't help it"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> My mother and I accidentally killed a dog.
> 
> We saw the dog pulling itself down the street and we though it had been hit by a car. We took the poor thing to a vet and the doctor said they either had to call in a specialist, and there'd be a 80% chance the dog could not walk again if she survived, or we could put it to sleep. She recommended we euthanize her, since she was suffering, so we did...
> 
> Well, turns out the dog was one of our neighbors and she had a wheelchair! Where was this wheelchair when the dog was roaming the streets? No one knows. Now we're freaking out we'll get sued... Oy.


oh ****!! How come the dog didn't have a collar or a tag on it? No microchip?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Angry guy outside my window, I love you


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have to trim the bushes, but I mowed the lawn so I could do them!
> 
> I have also cleaned and mopped the kitchen floor - TWICE!
> 
> ....and I cleaned my first bathroom - I used rubber gloves, Comet cleanser, KaBOOM, AND Lysol bleach foam. I REALLY HOPE I don't get a bacterial infection from cleaning the bathroom. I am afraid of getting an eye disease or a throat infection from breathing things. Two more bathrooms to go!


You've lived on your own for how long and this is only the 1st time you've cleaned the bathroom? Ewww!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

In another life I might have made a solid pet for someone. 

Likewise, in another human life I would have made a solid zombie. Not for eating brains & all that, just as a mindless, clueless, slow moving, being. I almost exist like that now as it is


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Just made a phone call I was avoiding just to hear that I have to call back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SilentWitness said:


> I'm picturing this.


OMG, yes! Except I wasn't dressed that well. :lol. I wouldn't want to get anything on my clothes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> You've lived on your own for how long and this is only the 1st time you've cleaned the bathroom? Ewww!


My brother always did the bathrooms. I would do the rest of the house (4 bedroom, two-story). The toilets freak me out. I am not that messy :no.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> The benefit of working outside the downtown core.. you get a view of the downtown core  Not my pic, but this is what I see out the windows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully the new management can actually figure out how to win next year and not get swept by the Sharks. On a side note, I really want to go to the Heritage classic next year at BC Place.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Tropical storm going on out there and airplanes are flying around like it's no biggie. I guess it's safe.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I would like to be outside but it's like 100 degrees outside and if I go out there I will get a headache and not feel good so I guess I'm stuck inside. Boring.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, I don't see any burning cars :stu
> 
> JK. I've heard BC is a beautiful place, this proves it


Nothing but class expected from a fan of the B's  haha jk too, the ones on SAS are almost tolerable 

@zeppelin I have no clue why they came up with such a name... Ottawa named their basketball team the _Tomohawks_ earlier in the year -.- in comparison the Redblacks aren't so bad lol.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Man that felt so good to just get off my chest. I thought i was going insane here, when all i needed was a good moan about something that has been SERIOUSLY bugging me over the past week, and just couldn't say it to anyone. Nothing a good skyping session couldn't solve. Feel much better now, i needed that. Thank you, you don't realize how much i appreciated talking to you there.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> oh ****!! How come the dog didn't have a collar or a tag on it? No microchip?


Who knows. Why didn't she have her wheelchair to begin with! We basically had a perfectly healthy and beautiful dog euthenized. The owners don't know (they're still looking for the dog, actually), but the guilt is penance enough.

My theory is that someone must have wanted to get rid of her, because a well-cared for dog wouldn't just a lose a wheelchair and collar...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Who knows. Why didn't she have her wheelchair to begin with! We basically had a perfectly healthy and beautiful dog euthenized. The owners don't know (they're still looking for the dog, actually), but the guilt is penance enough.
> 
> My theory is that someone must have wanted to get rid of her, because a well-cared for dog wouldn't just a lose a wheelchair and collar...


Omg, I'm sorry that happened to you! That's horrible. You were trying to help!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Might have to take our dog to the vet. He's been making these really weird sounds. My dad said it sounds like he has bronchitis. He's always been doing this but it's gotten worse these past few days. :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> My mother and I accidentally killed a dog.
> 
> We saw the dog pulling itself down the street and we though it had been hit by a car. We took the poor thing to a vet and the doctor said they either had to call in a specialist, and there'd be a 80% chance the dog could not walk again if she survived, or we could put it to sleep. She recommended we euthanize her, since she was suffering, so we did...
> 
> Well, turns out the dog was one of our neighbors and she had a wheelchair! Where was this wheelchair when the dog was roaming the streets? No one knows. Now we're freaking out we'll get sued... Oy.


They'll have a hard time successfully suing you if the dog didn't have a collar or chip and was out crawling around the streets without its wheelchair. What the hell where the owners doing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to try one of these now. :3


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

All around me, everyone's dreams are coming true. I feel so disconnected and out of place. Where do I belong?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I want to try one of these now. :3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


I'll look so bad *** sucking on that sucker with a scorpion inside.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Might have to take our dog to the vet. He's been making these really weird sounds. My dad said it sounds like *he has bronchitis.* He's always been doing this but it's gotten worse these past few days. :/


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I feel kind of used...That's what happens when you are 19, never had a guy REALLY interested in you, and have low self esteem. It's over now, better let it go. Lesson learned: Better safe than sorry -_-


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What a joke, really, I am.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Omg, I'm sorry that happened to you! That's horrible. You were trying to help!


Thank you. I feel like both a fool and a murderer. =\



Monotony said:


> They'll have a hard time successfully suing you if the dog didn't have a collar or chip and was out crawling around the streets without its wheelchair. What the hell where the owners doing.


I'm so angry at the owners... so irresponsible.



rdrr said:


> What a joke, really, I am.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

That poor dog I saw barking in the driver's seat of a car in the parking area . It had no idea how to reverse.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Eh, why don't you bore me some more


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The bottom of that cliff sure looks peaceful.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why do I feel like hurting myself again?


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Time for some black ops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> Tropical storm going on out there and airplanes are flying around like it's no biggie. I guess it's safe.


ANDREEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

At the grocery store, there was this big guy who was super friendly, loud, and speaking to everyone. I couldn't help but think, _he must be American_. Haha- I mean nothing by it, just that he fit so squarely in the cartoon stereotype I have in my head. Who said you can't tell yanks and canucks apart?? He shared a few words with me before I left, wish I had asked! :b


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I want to try one of these now. :3


I had one of those once! Except it had a cricket in it. Once I got a leg in my mouth I just couldn't do it anymore :no


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Unlikely Animal Alliances

AWWWWWWWWW


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I want to grow one of those crazy long *** mustaches that curl on the ends. One morning I'll be found "unresponsive" in bed. The medical examiner will conclude that I strangled on my mustache as I slept. 

Two weeks later, Wilford Brimley will be on TV telling you that you need to shave your mustache and shave it often. And also that your shaving supplies can be free from Walrus Shaving.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I finally got around to watching Silver Linings Playbook, and sweet lord jesus those feels. It was slightly uncomfortable for me watching the beginning with all the similarities with Pat (cooper) and myself. From the hospital, to the exercise, medication, mood swings and general breakdown but I guess a lot of people feel that way.

I still have those post-watching-a-great-movie feelings the exciting, almost fluttery feeling as if its all real and could be possible. Makes you crack a broken smile and think "I wish".

Really hits you right in the feels, bro. A genuine straight shot into the old feelsmaker. Alright I'm overdoing the feels meme, but it just feels so damn guuud. I cant stop. feels feels feels. feels everywhere.

I also cant help but want my own Tiffany now, well now as in until I wake up tomorrow regretting this post stuffing the dawww feelings away until the next good romantic comedy. I am tearing up as I type this. We could have little quips between us about being crazy, meds and dancing. Oh man we could so dance, this is such a magical moment right now. I feel like a twilight fan girl.

I'm not really teary, that would be pretty embarrassing. ok maybe a single tear but I think there is an onion around here somewhere. ok. shutup.

also I need to sleep more, I went to make a cup of coffee and put the kettle in the fridge, this is only a problem because I had to actually stop and go "wait, kettle.. fridge..no..?". This is completely unrelated to the pussification above about love movies and tears, but I think its relevant just so anyone reading this knows I'm not all here right now. thats my excuse. bye.

ilu jennifer lawrence, I would totally be your One Hour Photo stalker. (not serious, if something happens and the fbi find this post it wasnt me)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm giving my father a sonic toothbrush for fathers day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder what hotboxing a bathroom with a vaporizer would be like...I mean you've already got the water vapor from the shower...


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

sometimes, just sometimes, "getting out there" and facing scary social situations brings awesome results and happiness.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Me: You know what brain, you're not a bad egg. You're quite capable at times. 
Brain: Aww, shucks  You ain't so bad yourself.
Me: Right! And if we work together we might even do some good!
Brain: Sure, right. Cool. Cooool. You get started, and just tell me if you need something.
Me: Well, I was hoping we could put in some work together right no...
Brain: LALALALALALALALALACANTBUSYNOWLALALALALALA
Me: Bu..
Brain: LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA
Me: But we need to do something productive for a change.
Brain: LALALALALALALATERLALALA
Me: Okay, fine. We'll look at some random stuff online for a bit then work?
Brain: Suuuure, buddy! We'll work so hard we'll conquer the world in 20 minutes. Juuust let me look at those weird videos first.

Repeat above scene and you have my life. Overall it's pretty good


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Still asking, should I have been there?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The people who live down the street from me are moving; their house died  , the back disconnected from the front...sadly I laughed when I first heard...though it's surprising the house survived Sandy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lipizzan said:


> I had one of those once! Except it had a cricket in it. Once I got a leg in my mouth I just couldn't do it anymore :no


That's awesome. lol So, you didn't like the taste of it, eh?

Maybe I should start putting a line or something under my random thoughts when I post more than one random thought in one post. I usually have a lot of random thoughts. And I said random thought three times in one post. Well, actually four.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Random thoughts are only subjective in their existence, as all thoughts are random or predetermined depending on your subjective characterization of entropy. That being said, the dichotomy between chaos and order is that of an illusive nature, solely perpetuated by arrogance in our perceptions.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> That's awesome. lol So, you didn't like the taste of it, eh?
> 
> Maybe I should start putting a line or something under my random thoughts when I post more than one random thought in one post. I usually have a lot of random thoughts. And I said random thought three times in one post. Well, actually four.


I've had better things, that's for sure


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lipizzan said:


> I've had better things, that's for sure


I thought I heard that the scorpion actually tastes like chicken. :um Sounds good.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

We're back.
It was scary. I relied on her, like a crutch, to not panic. I wonder if she realized how much I rely on her. I think she doesn't, really.
I really hope the kids will take after her.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Do members in countries where English isn't the official language read & reply in English, or is everything translated? I've always wondered that.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

It's raining. :yay


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yay I'm getting drunk today. :yay


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Where's my drinking buddy ravens??? :drunk


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Ape have you ever seen a cartoon show called Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys? It may or may not be relevant to your interests.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

au Lait said:


> ^ Ape have you ever seen a cartoon show called Captain Simian and the Space Monkeys? It may or may not be relevant to your interests.


I haven't heard of it but it sounds like the greatest thing in the history of the universe. If true, it is relevant to my interests. VERY relevant. :yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I haven't heard of it but it sounds like the greatest thing in the history of the universe. If true, it is relevant to my interests. VERY relevant. :yes


It was pretty great! It came on during the mid-90s but sadly got cancelled after like 30 or so episodes. Basically it was the story of a spaceship piloted by various apes and monkeys who had wacky misadventures in space. A+ television it was.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just had a strange spasm while resting. That seems to happen every now and then. :S


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My Formspring is back. Come ask me stuff.

http://www.formspring.me/Laura024


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

personal well being and quality of life is my priority

every day is equally important, no more getting through


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

au Lait said:


> It was pretty great! It came on during the mid-90s but sadly got cancelled after like 30 or so episodes. Basically it was the story of a spaceship piloted by various apes and monkeys who had wacky misadventures in space. A+ television it was.


I can't believe I missed that.... I will have to look it up. We apes don't get much recognition on human TV.



ravens said:


> Chicken Nuggets


There you are. I was looking for you. I was getting drunk without my drinking buddy.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I went to the same pub as last time, and I managed to talk to a few people again (but they started the conversation). One was a contractor, one was some other guy, one was a physician in town for a conference, and one was an advisor to the CEO of Wikipedia from San Francisco, who happened to be in town. :eek The advisor to the CEO of Wikipedia bought me a beer and said he wished he could go back and do a PhD like me. It was pretty crazy.

But even though I was drunk, the conversation was pretty difficult for me. It wasn't like last time. And I didn't get to talk to a girl this time. :rain


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am nerdy and annoying,hehehe,I feel silly now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raphael200 said:


> I am nerdy and annoying,hehehe,I feel silly now.


On SAS, aren't we all?


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I can do anything. I should build a house on Mt. Vesuvius.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't find Family Guy funny
but South Park on the other hand- hilarious ****!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I went to the hoodest Walmart in my life today.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Lets watch tomorrow go.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I thought I heard that the scorpion actually tastes like chicken. :um Sounds good.


Well now I'm intrigued. But really if I want something that tastes like chicken I'll just go get some chicken


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I wish people would use Google, rather than ending up with a thread consisting almost entirely of 'who is that?!'


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> On a side note, I really want to go to the Heritage classic next year at BC Place.


It'll be nothing compared to watching your Sounders in their stadium  I heard on our sports radio you guys have _55,000_+ attendees for our game today, that's amazing!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone ever gotten into an accident because they have sneezed while driving?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I love girls with french accents/language so much, I just cant explain it.



shelbster18 said:


> I thought I heard that the scorpion actually tastes like chicken. :um Sounds good.


whoever told you that is a liar, they taste like battery acid, like a disgusting metalic-burning taste.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Wash, rinse, repeat...it's mind numbing.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I've got a golden ticket


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I miss having a dishwasher sometimes.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't want to be ungrateful, but I don't want more than what I ask for.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> I've got a golden ticket


*yoink* Not any more :b


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


> *yoink* Not any more :b


Don't be such a party ****ter Alan *eats ticket* it's mine


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

top sheets suck. they suck bad. they suck real bad.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Don't be such a party ****ter Alan *eats ticket* it's mine


Well I'll just have to rip it out of your stomach the ticket to the white chocolate toblerone factory will be mine! :lol

Don't worry I'm a proffesional surgeon I can fix the hole afterwards :teeth


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> It'll be nothing compared to watching your Sounders in their stadium  I heard on our sports radio you guys have _55,000_+ attendees for our game today, that's amazing!


We usually get like about 40,000 people a game, but for the rivalries/ Cascadia Derby games we open up the whole stadium. Last year, I believe we got 55,000 vs. the Whitecaps, and 67,000 when we played Portland.

I'm not a season ticket holder, but I've been to the Clink to the watch the Sounders many times. It's a great stadium, and it get really loud too.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It's CESNORED as CENSORED CENSORED. ahh why.. the heat ahhh CENSORED


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tinkle tinkle little star. Pee on all the other stars. Up above the world you pee. You are such a mean bully. Tinkle tinkle little star. Pee on all the other stars.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument

but....


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well this just sucks. I put some computer screen cleaner spray on my monitor, and I left it on there for a while while I cleaned my TV with it, and some of it must have dripped _into_ the monitor and ****ed with thins because now the brightness/contrast etc. settings windows keeps popping up and then closing out at the most random times without me doing anything. That's annoying. And rude.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument I won't get into an argument
> 
> but....


That's because you know you'll lose :clap


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^Still sour, I see. :roll


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> ^Still sour, I see. :roll


I'm not a sour person, I can take criticism, being playful with you is different then being spiteful. I didn't say it out of being upset, but I'm only joking with you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can't they see they love each other?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I like how forward older women can be.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

That one thread ought to be on Pay Per View. The only thing missing is Vince McMahon.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I like how forward older women can be.


let's get it on.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah Words. Words. Coming out of my mouth. I could talk all day to myself. And I can even shout! Words. Words. Sometimes I screw up. Sometimes I stutter. And it makes me want to throw up! :blah


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Alice in Chains is currently my favorite band. Can't stop listening to their new album.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have to trim the bushes, but I mowed the lawn so I could do them!
> 
> I have also cleaned and mopped the kitchen floor - TWICE!
> 
> ....and I cleaned my first bathroom - I used rubber gloves, Comet cleanser, KaBOOM, AND Lysol bleach foam. I REALLY HOPE I don't get a bacterial infection from cleaning the bathroom. I am afraid of getting an eye disease or a throat infection from breathing things. Two more bathrooms to go!


The bushes have been trimmed. I need to do more picking up though.
My arms are still shaking from the force of the electric trimmer.

I need a nap :yawn.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

leonardess said:


> let's get it on.


my place or yours?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I hate when I suddenly speak up and all the attention's on me. which is normal, but when you're almost mute, it's very awkward for the quiet person. And then everyone's like, "Well are you going to say more?" And then social anxiety's like, HELL NO!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Same thing as always.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

At the doctor's office, I told a man that his baby daughter was cute. His toddler son gave me a gap-toothed grin and held up three fingers to me (I guess indicating his age), but I didn't say anything to him. Maybe I should have complimented his boy too. Do parents mind that? Complimenting one of their children and not the other? :con


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Just spent 3 ****ing hours on a drawing and it ended up sucking ***. GD it. Now to start over.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> Just spent 3 ****ing hours on a drawing and it ended up sucking ***. GD it. Now to start over.


Well I spent 6 hours working on a 3d model of a simple sword just to have it be a piece of ****. :mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

L-Chops this time I think


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

my feet stink


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sounders played a great game today! Beat Vancouver 3-2!!:clap


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I should start drinking a beer every night. For my health :yes


----------



## jhunter89 (Mar 13, 2013)

American socket outlets look like shocked faces


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I think I'm going to make some tea


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

It's a pillow, it's a pet, it's a pillow-pet


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> I think I'm going to make some tea


Make me some well your at it :teeth


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Um, why the hell did Yahoo get rid of Yahoo Avatars?I just discovered that this occurred last April.I wanted to redesign my avatar on Yahoo Answers today because it's been the same thing for 6 years.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm gettin' too old for this ****.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Dear. God. I forgot how much emotional nostalgia the game Oddworld gives me. I grew up watching my mom play the first game.. even though its really dark I was so interested in it. Just.. everything about it reminds me of being a kid and brings back some crazy emotions. I need to hook up my ps1 and pull another all nighter. 

****. Im so weird! Lol.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

A certain person broke my laptop. This culprit better replace it with an Apple macbook or something


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Overly Dedicated is my favorite Kendrick album.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I need something to shake me out of this mode of thinking. Maybe something drastic..really anything at this point.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How random is random?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

By the by.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

That new Demi song is not even catchy..more annoying...why are people even voting for it to be number 1? It's just not really a good song..I swear some have no taste in music 

Maybe I'm just in a foul mood...which I am...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

jhunter89 said:


> American socket outlets look like shocked faces


Denmark's is really friendly


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder how many people are like me and delete comments/quotes before the person can read them. I've had it happen to me and I over think it so much but never actually pm to find out. I think I'm going to start quoting people and deleting immediately so they login seeing the notifications, have a little tingle through their body thinking "ooo who is it ooo" followed by a big wtf.

yeah I get way to excited seeing the bold [1 New Message], it makes me feel loved and special until I actually read it and someone is calling me a ****.

dont care. got notification. cheesy smile.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Elad said:


> I wonder how many people are like me and delete comments/quotes before the person can read them. I've had it happen to me and I over think it so much but never actually pm to find out. I think I'm going to start quoting people and deleting immediately so they login seeing the notifications, have a little tingle through their body thinking "ooo who is it ooo" followed by a big wtf.
> 
> *yeah I get way to excited seeing the bold [1 New Message], it makes me feel loved and special* until I actually read it and someone is calling me a ****.
> 
> dont care. got notification. cheesy smile.


I'm the same. And I'm quoting you right now just to give you a reason to feel loved and special  and here's a hug too :squeeze


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Kirsebaer said:


> I'm the same. And I'm quoting you right now just to give you a reason to feel loved and special  and here's a hug too :squeeze


straight back atcha! feel the *boldness*. :yes


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Elad said:


> straight back atcha! feel the *boldness*. :yes


 that felt nice


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Kirsebaer said:


> that felt nice


Ah what the hell, we're on a roll. Your Notifications: 1

POW!

It feels good to be noticed, even if its just some bold letters, its like going to open your presents on christmas every time I click the drop box.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

You're a wizard Harry.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm concerned by how much screaming goats make me laugh.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

jhunter89 said:


> American socket outlets look like *shocked* faces


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

lalalalalalalalala


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just ate three packs of Smarties. I'm pretty sure it's been a couple of years since I had these. I love them. I used to get the big sized ones for awhile. Not like a big sized pack, but the actual candy was big, like those other sour candy things. I can't remember what they're called.

_________________________________

Why do they call it a flea market? It's not like they sell fleas there. 


_________________________________

My posts look weird with this separating line. I'll just have to get used to it.  I'm sure there's been some confusion with my posts in the past without dividing them with this line. Well, only when there's been more than one random thought in a post. Hehe!

_________________________________


Maybe I should use a dotted line instead, since my signature is separated with a non dotted line. >.>


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Spend my entire day watching sonic playthroughs? I think I will.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Night is falling, here come the firecrackers.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want cookies.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

They said I should follow my dreams, so I went back to sleep.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I am getting so fat. I need my mum to put the treadmill back together, she was the one who took it apart for some reason.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I've half an idea how it works now. Most people are in accord with Sartre. They do the cop-out thing. They construct their own meaning. Which doesn't really work for me - I'm automatically suspicious of anything I construct. I've tried to be a naïve Romantic and align myself (in spirit, not in practice) with the religious and the suicidal, but that didn't work either. So I'm left with the option of entertaining this unmitigated absurdism while simultaneously rejecting the premise. Very doublethink-y when you think about it. But then again, last resorts usually are.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh you want to make some models for Snow Elven weapons for some other guy that's making a mod that Overhauls the Falmer in Skyrim?

Ya you have to dick around with getting an older version of Blender working so that you can actually import & export .Nifs. God damn the interface in Blender 2.49b sucks hard. Nut Nope there's no nifscripts that works with the newer version :mum


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Elad said:


> Ah what the hell, we're on a roll. Your Notifications: 1
> 
> POW!
> 
> It feels good to be noticed, even if its just some bold letters, its like going to open your presents on christmas every time I click the drop box.


It sure feels good to see that *1* on my screen:yes I feel a bit less pathetic knowing that other people share the feeling.
Sorry I'm late on answering this but at least the delay will add to the surprise factor :b I hope that good old pop-up will warm your heart a little :squeeze


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you got what you paid for, always


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

This dress is amazing.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to buy this go-kart and race it and push myself to the limits. I know this is one of the very limited amount of ways I can still feel alive these days. Adrenaline is the best drug of them all.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


> Oh you want to make some models for Snow Elven weapons for some other guy that's making a mod that Overhauls the Falmer in Skyrim?
> 
> Ya you have to dick around with getting an older version of Blender working so that you can actually import & export .Nifs. God damn the interface in Blender 2.49b sucks hard. Nut Nope there's no nifscripts that works with the newer version :mum


I don't know what you just said in that post but I saw the words "Blender" and "sucks hard" and couldn't agree more.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Kirsebaer said:


> It sure feels good to see that *1* on my screen:yes I feel a bit less pathetic knowing that other people share the feeling.
> Sorry I'm late on answering this but at least the delay will add to the surprise factor :b I hope that good old pop-up will warm your heart a little :squeeze


That was a good one, there was a little suspense built up because I wasnt sure if or when it was coming. When I saw the notification I play a guessing game for a few seconds of "maybe its.. no.. maybe.. what about.. that post?.." its pretty much a great thrilling feeling, which probably says a lot about me. :teeth

we should have a group of people who love notifications, the notification a day group or something. I seriously think it could be answer to depression, that feel when someone took the time to reply to you. /handsinmouthcryingwithexcitement

oh and, *BOOM IN YOUR INBOX*. let the positive times roll. :clap


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

These severe weather warning popups are too loud


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> my place or yours?


I guess unknown is better than pants, so yours.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah yes, i remember when I had a community chest. those days are gone, sagly.



rdrr said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

rdrr said:


>


Ah monopoly and the Game of the life. Boardgames at which apparently all the luck in my life is channelled to since it appears nowhere else. Hm every turn I rake in $100,000? Every time someone lands on my property's in a board gamer they owe me so much that they're out of the game? How utterly useless I'd prefer if it where directed elsewhere.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Be gentle to the clouds.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

To many redirects - page won't load. Perhaps by posting I can get it to load.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Another pointless day


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

My sig just reverted to my OLD sig that I had like 2 months ago. Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^No, it happens to me, too. I think it happens when you open SAS on another device (i.e. cellular phone, iPad, iPod, etc.). Mine reverted now as well after using my iphone to view SAS...

---------------------------------


I don't get this whole casually talking to people and asking for favors without even making the effort to learn their name... WTF?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Silver Linings and now Perks of a Wallflower, two movies in a row that hit a little too close to home. I need some comedy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Random Thoughts is once more accessible.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

for no reason


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Make thread: 0 Replies, 40 views.

Wut?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Elad said:


> Silver Linings and now Perks of a Wallflower, two movies in a row that hit a little too close to home. I need some comedy.


I loved Silver Linings Playbook. So freaking good. And I found Jennifer Lawrence's character oddly relatable. Perks of Being a Wallflower was simply a nice visit to my teen years.

Have you seen Cloud Atlast? It's not comedy, but man, so good. It's worth the three hours.



Amocholes said:


> Random Thoughts is once more accessible.


It wasn't opening for you either? I thought it was my WiFi.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

AllToAll said:


> I loved Silver Linings Playbook. So freaking good. And I found Jennifer Lawrence's character oddly relatable. Perks of Being a Wallflower was simply a nice visit to my teen years.
> 
> Have you seen Cloud Atlast? It's not comedy, but man, so good. It's worth the three hours.
> 
> It wasn't opening for you either? I thought it was my WiFi.


Too many redirects error message.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I just saw this quote.

"The years will pass whether you do this or not, and when theyve passed which they will, youll have either done this or you wont but that time is going to pass either way"

LOVE IT!


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

oss628 said:


> Man runs at least 5 miles [≈ height of the highest mountain on earth, Mount Everest] every day


This chrome extension starts to get quite entertaining.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought Silver LInging Playbook was just aight. Jennifer Lawrence's character was a bit of a MPDG, unfortunately I can't stand that trope.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just remembered the word fagonard in The Dark Tower series by Stephen King. Fagonard sounds like a fancy way of saying ***. 

"Hey, you're a fagonard."


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

They are so many Californians that live in my state, which probably explains why they are so many Athletics and Giants fans. That and the the Mariners suck too. I see more San Francisco Giants gear than Mariners stuff at my college. 

They are alot of Canadians too, but not as many as the Californians. I wonder why a Canadian would move to America? Canada seems like a better place to live in terms of social programs like health care.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

That moment when you're watching COPS and realize they're filming the episode in your home town. Lovely.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's cold today and it was raining some earlier. Nice weather.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have to stop this, self-hate business this week. Not really helping me at all.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sas was quite a bit better back few years ago, threads were more diverse and I miss some the old posters.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i've taken in way too much nail polish. ughhh


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

purplefruit said:


> i've taken in way too much nail polish. ughhh


I feel ya. Some of them I've bought twice by "accident"... :um


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Two weeks of immunotherapy has alleviated 75% of my symptoms... but now I'm breaking out in a horribly itchy rash all over my neck, arms, and ankles





















What the hell!!!

And it's been a while since someone made a comment on my vices. I don't like it :no


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

F*cking sh*t. I cant go a day without cussing. Im so classy. 
Why do I call everyone bro? I just called my cat bro. Its weird.
Thanks to the ac4 e3 trailer, I can NOT wait until October. Even though they didn't show _any_ gameplay. Thanks ubisoft -.-
Im pretty sure, after I finish my drawing, Im going to watch courage the cowardly dog and sonic x the rest of the day.
I am so not productive.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call.Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call. Call.

Get me outta here.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

[to no-one in particular*] How does it feel to be capable of such deep emotion and reflection gone to waste, not out of necessity, but rather out of complacency and a false sense of comfort?

*this may not be entirely true.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> I loved Silver Linings Playbook. So freaking good. And I found Jennifer Lawrence's character oddly relatable. Perks of Being a Wallflower was simply a nice visit to my teen years.
> 
> Have you seen Cloud Atlast? It's not comedy, but man, so good. It's worth the three hours.


Nope but I'll definitely check it out, thanks. 

Linings was great yeah, Perks made me feel the same, it was quite uneasy.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I love the Drunk Cook, he's always drunk but he's a great cook, the great creator of The Crack Head Snack Pack.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i love candy and chocolate  mmm gummies


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I know I'm going to make it every year and live a long life sustained by candy cane hershey kisses.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

New alert:










Oh, it's just an automated message:


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

If you wanna close.. CLOSE. If not you're gonna be shining my shoes


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

stress is piling on and I dont know how to release it, I feel caged in right now. fingers crossed I can find a place I like, and they actually accept my application.. I'm between a rock and a.. homeless place otherwise. Well I'll always have a home, but you can still feel homeless with a roof over your head. Maybe powerless is a better word. maybe not.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's hard to imagine people from SAS struggling with anxiety in real life.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

*Little sister playing with my hair*

Her: Why do you wear your hair in a afro
Me: Because I'm Afro-American
Her: No you're not, you're Cocoa-American

:lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I......


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Thought too much about the word random and got philosophical.. I shall spare you all.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

This life reminds me of an episode of the twilight zone where the people realize at the end of the show that they are living in a doll house and not a real world.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder how much money I'll have spent on 005 tip Pigma Micron pens by the time I die. 0.2mm lines are so necessary to my obsessive doodling.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Some people exhibit an incredible lack of self-awareness. All too often, it seems to go hand in hand with a great deal of arrogance.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been living off snacks a lot lately and the one day I make a grilled cheese sandwich, there's no butter left except for the kind that's hard to spread. I put it in the toaster oven for ten minutes and the butter still hasn't melted. >_< All I want is some actual food to eat. Is that so hard to ask for? I can't keep living like this.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I have been living off snacks a lot lately and the one day I make a grilled cheese sandwich, there's no butter left except for the kind that's hard to spread. I put it in the toaster oven for ten minutes and the butter still hasn't melted. >_< All I want is some actual food to eat. Is that so hard to ask for? I can't keep living like this.


I'm currently trying to soften butter. I'm making millionaire's shortbread. Maybe I should sit on it to get it soft hehe. You better get some tomato soup with that grilled cheese though.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I swear I'm obsessed with that movie and the music from it. It's been since March....this is a long obsession.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I have been living off snacks a lot lately and the one day I make a grilled cheese sandwich, there's no butter left except for the kind that's hard to spread. I put it in the toaster oven for ten minutes and the butter still hasn't melted. >_< All I want is some actual food to eat. Is that so hard to ask for? I can't keep living like this.


You can fill a sink or large bowl with hot warter, then put the butter in another bowl, and put the butter bowl in the big bowl. Also chop the butter into smaller pieces. That's what I do. Butter is such a nuisance


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ChampagneYear said:


> I'm currently trying to soften butter. I'm making millionaire's shortbread. Maybe I should sit on it to get it soft hehe. You better get some tomato soup with that grilled cheese though.


Ha, sit on it to get it soft. That's a good idea. 

Too late. I already ate them. :b I was going to eat some chips with them but decided not to. I had two grilled cheese sandwiches. xD They were really good. Maybe I should start leaving the grilled cheese sandwiches in the toaster oven longer. The cheese had a richer (I guess that's the right word) taste when I took them out. They were in there for like twenty minutes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

purplefruit said:


> You can fill a sink or large bowl with hot warter, then put the butter in another bowl, and put the butter bowl in the big bowl. Also chop the butter into smaller pieces. That's what I do. Butter is such a nuisance


So, I should put the butter in with the hot water? I guess I'm reading this right. :b Maybe I should melt it in the microwave. A nuisance it is. My mom usually has a big container of the easy spread butter but she didn't have any left. I got in a pissy mood over it. lol xD


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> So, I should put the butter in with the hot water? I guess I'm reading this right. :b Maybe I should melt it in the microwave. A nuisance it is. My mom usually has a big container of the easy spread butter but she didn't have any left. I got in a pissy mood over it. lol xD


Just get a skillet pan, cut the stove on, and slightly warm the butter :stu


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have quite a few things planned in the next few days.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Lmao.. I _cant_ stop laughing at this.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder if there is a course on how to learn to forgive.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Lmao.. I _cant_ stop laughing at this.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

inception


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I am super nevious that Gamestop is going to mess up on my Playstation 4 pre order for some reason.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Maybe I should take a male dominated class, lol.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I need to get myself a nice warm coat! and boots..and scarves..


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

YOU! YES YOU! Do you want to *like* my 9gag post? The french are downvoting it!

http://9gag.com/gag/a44KNEw

That would be great. 
And if you do I'll erase you from the naughty kids list 2013!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Good god, work is so boring.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Fitness is dying a slow death right now, way too stationary and I hate going out in the freezing cold/rain. I need some vitamin D injected into my soul, stat.

I am such a whiny ***** right now. every winter like clockwork its the same old ****. I don't even have an injury to blame me anymore. I just need to put in the work and release this stress weighing me down. -says me all the time and still doesnt do it

I will now watch rocky vs. draco montages and the music video to "You're the Best" with a double espresso in my hand. come at me lethargism, which isnt a word but it should be.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

*Heaven=Hell? Flawless Logic?*



Elad said:


> come at me lethargism


lethargy*, unless you are referring to the practice of being lazy, the dogma of which is probably unspecified officially due to the hypocritical nature of its proposed existence.

Now for my random thought:
If one experiences 'life' after death, they will do so as a zombie, weak to fire and strong light by extension. Heaven is full of strong light, which would burn the zombies aforementioned, thereby dousing the granted individuals' afterlife with eternal fire, an exclusive symptom of Hell. Ergo, even if one goes to Heaven, they will still burn in _Hell.
_


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Elad said:


> Fitness is dying a slow death right now, way too stationary and I hate going out in the freezing cold/rain. I need some vitamin D injected into my soul, stat.
> 
> I am such a whiny ***** right now. every *winter *like clockwork its the same old ****. I don't even have an injury to blame me anymore. I just need to put in the work and release this stress weighing me down. -says me all the time and still doesnt do it
> 
> I will now watch rocky vs. draco montages and the music video to "You're the Best" with a double espresso in my hand. come at me lethargism, which isnt a word but it should be.


wat

oh wait, are you located in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

purplefruit said:


> wat
> 
> oh wait, are you located in the southern hemisphere?


As south as it gets. New Zealand. ;_;


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to rent a bounce house and get drunk and play in it. Sort of a weird thing for a nearly 28 year old man to do, but not so much if I'm drunk. That'll be my excuse.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hm I just woke up. I'm still just as if not more tired than when I went to sleep. Maybe I'll go back to sleep. :yawn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Turds. Doodoo. Diarrhea. Poop. ****. *** crack. Farts. Flatulating. Gas. Queef. Poot.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Anxietys out in full swing at the moment and i don't like it. Zzz


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SAS is glitching. I post something and it takes me way back to posts from the beginning of last month. :| How strange. So, yea. I think I just read a bunch of older posts and didn't even notice until now.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Where does one find that 'will' to do something, the force of volition? I've searched for it, but it keeps getting lost after every small goal is accomplished or task that gets done. 
Feels like chasing a firefly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lovely, I still can't see new posts unless I click the post button. -____- Well, I guess I'm just going to have to do this for awhile. But then, if there's some newer posts that are on the page before, I won't be able to see them when I click the post reply button.  That also means I can't quote someone.  This only just started today, though. Hopefully, it won't be like this tomorrow. I have such bad luck. :no Guess I'll just restart my computer again.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

WTF


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I CAN'T HANDLE THIS INFERNAL HEAT. I'm going crazy, and why the hell is everyone in this house watching the same show in different rooms with the volume on max?

I need to move.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I miss 2010


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Too bad our brains don't come with an instruction booklet.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't tell if life is getting better or my standards are just getting lower.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a fagonard.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

If I were to look like any animal.. I think Id be an elephant. I mean face-wise.. because Im definitely not big. I think my face most resembles an elephant because my nose is wider than the rest of my features. It kinda.. in the way of my face. Lol. I wish I could use it like a trunk. Id totally do this to people:


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Scheduled a viewing at the awesome apartment I want for around 1;30pm today, so naturally I wake up around 9am after being up all night and fall back to sleep again accidentally. I wake up at 1:10pm. 

I sat up in my bed looked at the clock, nothing registered. I think "wait..what?" looking again and shout "FUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKK". I've never moved so fast, I ran water in the sink, dunked my head in, then hopped around on one leg like a riverdancer trying to put on jeans/socks simultaneously. Kept slapping my face in the drive over to get some blood in the cheeks, so it didnt look like I'd just woken up.

I must have gotten ready in about 7 - 8 minutes flat because I managed to get there on time and it went well, despite the fact I smelled like air freshener because its all I could grab on the run, somehow hair stayed down while I did it up at traffic lights. 

I'm not the type to buy into signs but I want this apartment so bad, please jeezus make it happen, you woke me up for a reason. If I don't get it I'll take this as you not being real, jus sayin.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

My wallet currently contains 2 earbuds, an Oyster card and a compass. I am the epitome of broke.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm faced w/ the same ol' dilemma again.....should I just stay up till tomorrow afternoon/night or go to bed in the morning, sleep for an hr or two, and get up? Hmm...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

"What heartens me is that eventually everyone currently over 40 will die and video games will be as legitimate﻿ as all other entertainment media."


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Pink Turban...white "go to hell" t-shirt and Transformers shorts...yeah I'm bossing it tonight!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

In my opinion kindness is what makes a person beautiful. There is nothing more attractive than a heart of gold.

Society is often so preoccupied with looks, yet the value of kindness is often overlooked. I wish people would invest more energy in treating others with caring and respect. It is wonderful to make others feel better...why do people sometimes try to make others feel pain?


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

I always imagine being pretty. Where I could keep my chin up in confidence, no flaws to hide. I could look in the mirror feeling happy, nothing to worry about. Where I could pose for the camera without feeling anxious, being around people without feeling judged.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Another hot day.....blah....

This weekend supposed to be hotter...I'm stuck in this house.

I also look like a ragdoll


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Can someone remind me to stop buying stuff from Chinese ebay. Yea it's cheap but the **** never arrives


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

purplefruit said:


> Can someone remind me to stop buying stuff from Chinese ebay. Yea it's cheap but the **** never arrives


Chinese ebay huh? How much do sweatshops go for on there?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

if looks are deceiving, why do they say seeing is believing?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tea111red said:


> I'm faced w/ the same ol' dilemma again.....should I just stay up till tomorrow afternoon/night or go to bed in the morning, sleep for an hr or two, and get up? Hmm...


can't wait for this day to be over.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This whole threads missing 2 months or more of pages is getting frustrating.

Also :doh Can we euthanize this moron?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was going to smoke my bubbler this morning for a change of pace from the vaporizer but I'll do that tomorrow instead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I deserve everything I want in life.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

That feel when you _annihilate_ all of your finals>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


Thank you for depriving me of my night rest for the next seven weeks or so.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wanna take a sabbatical year after my graduation next month, after all this madness that college was!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


Professor Quirrell?

That's ****ing creepy though.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

If that two-faced guy laid down on his back, would the extra face suffocate?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Thank you for depriving me of my night rest for the next seven weeks or so.


You're welcome. :twisted

_________________________________

I went with my mommy to McDonalds to get a berry pomegranate smoothie. She got a mocha frappe. :3 And we went to get a couple of movies at the Redbox. So, that should give me something to do. =D


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a nap tonight!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

First time I got a mosquito bite on my face. Little *******s.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

You dun goofed, again lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Would you donate to SAS if it successfully cured your social anxiety in some way or another?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you adenosine triphosphate for always trying to be there for me. It's pretty romantic.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Double jointed people are of the devil. Its just unnatural.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> Double jointed people are of the devil. Its just unnatural.


I'm going to give this post two double jointed thumbs down:b


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I need to see a therapist about this masochistic thing I got going on. It's getting out of hand now.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

my life just keep hitting new lows everyday


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Soymilk!!!!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ever taken a picture of yourself and thought, "Wow, this looks nothing like me"? That totally just happened to me.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Ever taken a picture of yourself and thought, "Wow, this looks nothing like me"? That totally just happened to me.


Every. Time. I feel like none of my pictures look like me. Its weird.

I totally just realized that theres a secondary inbox on facebook.. and all the messages that people from SAS sent went there, and I never saw them! I feel so terribly bad. I didn't know!  Im sorry guys! Ah!


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I just posted my 313th post. Isn´t that the license plate number of Donald Duck´s car ?


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Since when did a short paragraph become tl;dr?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

FML I don't know the day of my best friend's birthday. I know the general time of year (last two weeks of June) but not the exact date... To make it worse, she said this to me last week: _I don't do belated birthdays. What's the point if it's not ON the day of the birthday?

:afr:afr:afr

_I guess I could sneak over to her house and ask her parents, or scavenge around to ask her other friends. But that's so weird and I'm scared to do that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Are people happy just because, or is it that positive occurences, feedback and experiences have conditioned them to understand that what they are doing is good and well? Does it take external things to be internally happy, or even content? Why cant one just, be happy?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> Are people happy just because, or is it that positive occurences, feedback and experiences have conditioned them to understand that what they are doing is good and well? Does it take external things to be internally happy, or even content? Why cant one just, be happy?


Questioning it for that long depresses me!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Are people happy just because, or is it that positive occurences, feedback and experiences have conditioned them to understand that what they are doing is good and well? Does it take external things to be internally happy, or even content? Why cant one just, be happy?


Because of the contrast with negative emotions as much as anything, I'd think. If you could just be happy it'd get boring very fast. As it is, happiness come not just from the joy of what makes you happy but the absence of the negatives that make you sad. At least it does for me anyway. If I eat a lovely kiwi, I'm happy that it tastes nice. I'm also happy that I'm no longer as hungry as I was. Hungry makes me sad and weaker. I'm happy the kiwi wasn't bitter too. Bitter > hungry, but also bitter < tasty.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't always get pimples, but when I do....

(most interesting man in the world photo)

They are always freaking huge and located right on my spine.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I want to play Tomb Raider and Uncharted again, but I'm not buying a console - just another way to escape my life.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

As soon as you find a song that you absolutely love, you don't want to listen to it in case it gets boring


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm craving another smoothie. :x


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I almost choked on some sour candy I was eating today. My eyes got really watery. I'm pretty sure it looked like I was crying. That's how watery they were. 

---------------------------------

I hate that smell I get around my mouth after eating pizza. :um


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Augh... can't stay away.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Alcohol is such a horrible drug. I forgot about that. It's up a little bit and down you go and go and go...but it's still kinda fun in a masochist way.


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

I wonder why their aren't more boy ponies on my little pony? PS got a 4 year old daughter who is in love with my little pony.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have this sudden urge to start going to the movie theatre in town but I live in such a small town that most likely someone from my HS would be there if I were to go. Even worse, my sister works there. I don't want her seeing how awkward I am around people when I'm by myself.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

shelbster18 said:


> I have this sudden urge to start going to the movie theatre in town but I live in such a small town that most likely someone from my HS would be there if I were to go. Even worse, my sister works there. I don't want her seeing how awkward I am around people when I'm by myself.


Why not go during the day? It probably wont be nearly as crowded. Go right before the movie starts, sit in the back corner and enjoy your movie, and popcorn?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I have this sudden urge to start going to the movie theatre in town but I live in such a small town that most likely someone from my HS would be there if I were to go. Even worse, my sister works there. I don't want her seeing how awkward I am around people when I'm by myself.


If you really want to see a movie then don't let other peoples reaction to you stop you, just ignore them and pretend they are all scummy little peasants that secretly worship your existence. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Why not go during the day? It probably wont be nearly as crowded. Go right before the movie starts, sit in the back corner and enjoy your movie, and popcorn?


I like the idea of going at night better. :b It would probably be more comfortable for me during the day, though. It doesn't help that my muscles are constantly stiff. :/

But maybe I should use this as an exposure thing. I'm not sure yet. It makes it even worse knowing that my sister is there, though. I like doing things with my mom and she brought up a couple of times about us going to the movies together but I'd be embarrassed going with her knowing that most likely someone from school would see me with her. :rain



tannasg said:


> If you really want to see a movie then don't let other peoples reaction to you stop you, just ignore them and pretend they are all scummy little peasants that secretly worship your existence. :b


That kind of made me smile. =) I like the way you think.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

“I’m good, I’m fine… I’m lonely. I’m fine, everything’s done, I’m fine… I’m lonely. I’m fine.” I can see myself turning into Old Christine, from New Adventure of Old Christine, in the future.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm...whoa its night already?!


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i should not be here


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I feel like I should make more of an effort to talk to people online, since its where I'm spending so much of my time now. When I was younger I was all over the place with lols and sups, but now I just dont see the point. I'll never meet that person, nothing will come of it except a fleeting on screen "facebook" friendship that is one cable _/snip/_ away from never speaking again.

I used to be so wide eyed and open minded with this stuff, full of imagination and possibilities. Now I'm stuck with a realistic mindset, and its just no where near as fun. I mean you never know what can happen in life, one conversation, a meeting. The littlest things can branch off into something great and unexpected, I'm not even putting myself in that frame, not even putting myself in a position to make chances _even online_.

Even online. How depressing is that. Its like back in the days when your mother told you the internet is only pedos and predators while she shouted up the stairs "GET OFF THE INTERNET, I NEED TO USE THE PHONE, YOU'VE BEEN ON THAT THING ALL DAY" oh dialup. I feel like its coming full circle now and I am that creep on the internet who just lurks and seems inept at online conversations. I wish we could just voice record posts and have them play instead of typing, its so much better and easier to humanize/understand, there is too much time and thought between thinking and typing, vocally is streaming straight from the dome to the world, its so much more pure.

cliffs;

getting older sucks yo


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Time is going by quick. Really quick.

Aaaand... I really need to catch up on the walking dead. Ive only watched the first 2 episodes of season 3. I feel like theres just sooo muuuch and thanks to the internet I kinda know what happens.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

**** I really need to remember not to roar with laughter when people are asleep >.< 
But there's just times when things are far to funny not to laugh.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I went to grab some Lynx deodorant when I was in Tesco's yesterday.. 
FFS why are all the good ones discontinued and all the ones I hate have become the mainstream ones that are always in stock!? :roll


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Also, don't use Nunchucks when drunk! I have a really painful bruise on my elbow.. >.<


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

for some reason my libido has picked up this week, I keep reading things wrong like a thread I just saw titled _What word describes how you are feeling right now?_ which I keep seeing as _What word describes how you are fapping right now?_. Its a constant state of horny, I must be ovulating or something.

hmm. ovaries.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It is too early to be awake on a Saturday.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

So my new desktop background theme of lighthouses turns out to be accompagnied by a collection of waves and seagulls sounds replacing the regular system sounds.

For strange reasons I feel utterly dispirited by this revelation.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

There was a crane or some other long necked bird sitting on my fence and the cat didn't even give a **** when I showed her.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I need friends

There is a SA support group later I am really thinking of going


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I may actually be happy today; I've been outside _twice_ and I can't stop singing.


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

Period sucks.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

It feels strange to be trying to insert myself like that into the life of someone I don't even know. I'm surprised by how much personal information people reveal to strangers. But then it's probably all normal and expected, and I'm the one who's mistrustful and cryptic for no reason and that's why I have no friends.

Every morning when I wake up the first thing that hits is the depression, when I realise that my dreams are not real and _this_ is what my life is really like. This great big ball of suck.

Also, I tried to PM someone on here last night and it didn't go through. Maybe I should stop trying. People never seem to want to stay in touch anyway, even on the internet. I'm too boring. Too wordy. Too clingy. Too neurotic. Not clingy enough. Should I give up, or should I just keep chasing pavements? I'm spending too much time and energy thinking about this

Blame the loneliness, the existential blues, the PMS (I've been all over the place this past week or two. Feminine problems. You have no idea), the co-workers and their constantly-in-your-face relationships, the strangers walking down the streets and their constantly-in-your-face relationships. I want to go back to removing myself from all of this, go back to reclusion, to isolation, but that's baaad for meeee.

Is this what progress feels like? No pain no gain, no growth in comfort. Look at this self-indulgent wall-o'-text. No-one cares. It's Saturday morning and I've been craving a good smoked meat sandwich since Friday night. Go out and lounge around the city. It's better to be outside, outside, outside of this ****ed-up head-space that hangs over me like an albatross.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I like doing things with my mom and she brought up a couple of times about us going to the movies together but I'd be embarrassed going with her knowing that most likely someone from school would see me with her. :rain


I don't know maybe I am niave..but
I think going with your mom is sweet, if you run into someone you know
put your arm around your Mom and say..
" Hi, this is my Mom we're going to see (movie)"
and smile...

It's a sign of growing up and being comfortable...
But what do I know... I'm a guy...:roll


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am so 1:37PM.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I just need to do some things for myself today, try to forget about how awful and stressed I'm feeling.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

_oh my god_


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

hahaha..I thought it was going to be about a good play or something..but it wasn't..
Hysterical.."he's trying for the plastic bag!" Funny stuff



purplefruit said:


> _oh my god_


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

all these people with half face/contrasted out avatars are starting to get to me, like it just makes you curious as to what the person actually looks like. I see the same ones over and over, so naturally I wonder.

y u no post pics. y u do this to me.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I like doing things with my mom and she brought up a couple of times about us going to the movies together but I'd be embarrassed going with her knowing that most likely someone from school would see me with her. :rain


It's a genuine blessing to have family members you can get along with, and do stuff with like go to movies  When someone says they like spending time with their mom, I immediately think they're a sweet down to earth person... compared to someone who feels they're "too good" to be seen with mom (I think you're the former lol).

On that note, I was thinking of asking my older brother to go have lunch with me sometime... He's 26 and I'm 21, and we've never done sibling things before. The only thing stopping me is the awkwardness- the few times people we know have seen us together in public, they thought we were bf/gf (we don't look like each other apparently) ukeukeukeukeukeuke


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Must separate the church and skate


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have huge black curtains that get rid of all the sunlight in my room.. so I cant ever tell what time of day it is or what weather we have if I stay inside. Sometimes I like to imagine its windy and rainy outside.. and everyone else is staying in their room all day, just like me. Even though really its sunny and perfect and everyones out with their friends.

Haha Ive been the first post on the last 2 pages. Take that... people! :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh man it looks so pretty outside. All the plants are filled with leaves and everything is so green. A nice dark, rich green. So pretty. So green.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm still not sure if my boyfriend and I broke up... He should really let me know, given that I'm living with him. He hasn't shown up in two weeks. Maybe he's dividing his time between family and friends.

That's what happens when you throw a glass cup at your boyfriend, I guess. Now you know, ladies. Now you know.

It's not like it hit him, though....


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a skinhead friend on face book and he asked me if i ever killed anyone or if I knew where to buy any guns... he's really starting to creep me out...


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Every time someone compliments me, I feel that this is not a deserved compliment, but a defect to humanity in that it is pitiful that I can be compared vis-a-vis the norm.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

..n-no. You will not be happy. I'm going to come after you, so be ready with your regrets. Sleep with one eye open.

._. Feedly, why must you do this and bring up these emotions.

edit:sorry guys. I didn't know it'd be huge.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Daveyboy said:


> I don't know maybe I am niave..but
> I think going with your mom is sweet, if you run into someone you know
> put your arm around your Mom and say..
> " Hi, this is my Mom we're going to see (movie)"
> ...


Awww, I wish more people thought like you.  I do love my mom and wish that I didn't give a crap about going out in public with her. She's the only person I talk to besides people online.



CoastalSprite said:


> It's a genuine blessing to have family members you can get along with, and do stuff with like go to movies  When someone says they like spending time with their mom, I immediately think they're a sweet down to earth person... compared to someone who feels they're "too good" to be seen with mom (I think you're the former lol).


I guess I just don't want to be that person that's always with their mother doing things. I love her and I have a good relationship with her. I actually did call her a ***** like over a month ago because I got mad at her about something stupid. I haven't called her that in a long time. I don't know what got into me. I felt bad about it afterwards and didn't think I'd talk to her for awhile but I talked to her like a couple of days later. I just want to be like all the other people my age.

Aww, you should go. I'm sure he would think that it was nice of you to ask him to lunch. =) It's awkward for me to even be around my sisters. So, I know how that feels. I bet it's fun to have a brother. ...Oh, wow. They thought you two were boyfriend and girlfriend? :shock


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've not had Red Tea in ages, it has such an uplifting quality to it


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

So there was only one channel in this motel I was staying at. 

This morning while I was getting ready I was watching Sesame Street. They were doing a bit where some clown was trying to wash his hands but kept washing his feet or elbows and Elmo would go, "no mister noodle, your HANDS!" and all the tv kids would laugh.

Around the fourth or fifth time he couldn't find his hands, I heard a grown man yell from somewhere else in the motel, "GODDAMMIT, MR. NOODLE."


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

BEST.PICTURE.EVER.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

maira20 said:


> So there was only one channel in this motel I was staying at.
> 
> This morning while I was getting ready I was watching Sesame Street. They were doing a bit where some clown was trying to wash his hands but kept washing his feet or elbows and Elmo would go, "no mister noodle, your HANDS!" and all the tv kids would laugh.
> 
> Around the fourth or fifth time he couldn't find his hands, I heard a grown man yell from somewhere else in the motel, "GODDAMMIT, MR. NOODLE."


just woke up and sitting in bed laughing at this, thanks.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> BEST.PICTURE.EVER.


The look on Cher's face is amazing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went outside to sit with my family for like twenty minutes. We were celebrating Father's Day. The whole time, they were pretty much talking about wine and beer and drinking. Same stuff all the time. Bla bla bla. So, I just left and came back in because they were talking about that. I mean, what was I supposed to say about that subject? :| I wanted to go out and get some fresh air, though. It felt nice outside.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I had an interesting conversation with my friend today. I subtlety brought up the idea of negative/positive environment, feedback and experiences affecting one's life. Mind you he is a person who is socially confident, economically secure and has a good career.

I then hinted about how it would affect someone socially, and he claimed that if one lets their interactions or problems affect their life to the point it inhibits their normal social function, they are weak minded. He also said that one must adapt and change to survive, basically Darwinism. I understood that, but one might not be equipped or have the ability to learn how to adapt. So why are they not able to learn? How can they?

What bothers me is that I don't think it is a 'weak minded' thing at all. I countered that if someone doesn't have a support system around them, or something positive to look back or even forward to, it would be hard to change their mindset. Genetics and luck also play a factor. 

edit: gahh i wrote a big huge introspection about the social dynamics of SAS but I scrapped it. Maybe another time.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I've only helped 3 out of 10 people at work. I'm terrible at this.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Why do people who buy crap from abandoned storage units have TV shows?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i really want to be listening to music and doing *something* right now, but i don't have anything to do. The only thing i guess at this point, is to marathon a tv show until i feel sleepy.  sigh


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Really though? What happened to freedom of speech?

Lol this has gone too far!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

"Into the Wild" taught me one thing, which is to _not_ travel into Antarctica just to roam around in the wilderness for fun with no snow gear and only rice....... :sus I can't tell if the guy is a complete idiot or someone to admire....maybe a mix of both?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

xD Rex, you are the funniest guy I have ever met. It's been a long time since someone made me laugh that hard. You make the day so much more survivable.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

My hand is cramped like a little ******* ******* right now.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Too many mind games.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

True power is when you're willing to kill anyone. Everyone. Think about it. (no mass shooter)


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

Apparently, I dropped my wallet while walking back to my car from the gas station convenience store. Some guy picked it up and knocked on my window. As he was handing it back to me, I saw his eyes glance over at the passenger seat where I had protectively buckled in a burrito that I got for dinner.
You could cut the judgement with a knife.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm too lazy to even go to sleep.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I've spent the whole day in and out of bed, its cold, its raining and I really cant be bothered to do anything. I'm keeping my laptop next to me so I can roll over and browse, which is cool, except I think its the reason I cant sleep. So where am I going with this? well, I went for a shower and kept my laptop just covered with a blanket, I somehow forgot it was here (thanks insomnia). So when I came out I jumped backwards into my bed, as you do, smacking my head on it. I was confused for a second, as if someone had broke in and planted something there (aliens)(what is this wizardry), you know that feeling like when you come home and you think a door is more open than you left it, that rush of adrenaline followed by "what if someone is here, better prepare for battle", picking up a shoe or whatever else is lying around.

but then I realized I'm just a phucking idiot who nearly broke his skull/computer. yeah. this is my life.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder if the real world is just what we dream of when we're awake.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

These late night hotline commercials are getting more and more ridiculous. Hilarious too, but mostly ridiculous.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ha, ha, haaa..

I went for a drive to get a burger. Its dark and raining ridiculously hard, for some reason I think I'm going to burger king which is quite far away. Anyway.. I get lost.. a 10 minute journey turns into almost 40 minutes until I get there, in the line right about to order.

I look at the menu and don't see the burger I want, I'm confused and then realize I was meant to go to KFC, which happens to be 5 minutes from where I live. Strike another one up to needing more sleep.

fuuuuuuuu.jpg

Race back raging thinking about this burger and how good its going to taste, decide I'll get two because I deserve it. After all the effort I put in, these better be the best ****ing burgers ever. When I do finally get there and try to make my order through those voice boxes, the woman has no idea wtf I'm saying. I've been in this country 10 years now and apparently my english accent is still undecipherable in drive throughs.

_"I just want two Kentucky burgers by themselves, thanks"

"I'M SORRY WHAT CAN YOU REPEAT THAT, YES THIS IS KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN, CAN I TAKE YOUR ORDER"

"q_q" _

Eventually get my ****ing burgers and they are not even that great. Goodnight sweet sixpack, and **** you Colonel you piece of ****.

/rant


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Im a bit of a sadist. Actually.. I know I am. 

Confession of the day.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I love the produce at this time of year; beautiful colours, summer salads and peaches. Puts me in a good mood.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

Elad said:


> ha, ha, haaa..
> 
> I went for a drive to get a burger. Its dark and raining ridiculously hard, for some reason I think I'm going to burger king which is quite far away. Anyway.. I get lost.. a 10 minute journey turns into almost 40 minutes until I get there, in the line right about to order.
> 
> ...


lol, I enjoyed this.
You're my favorite poster.

Actually, now that I think about it, I really need to get a hobby for the summer other than the internet. I ashamed to admit how long I've been on.

derp.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

I've never really been in love but I imagine its similar to the feeling you get when you see your waiter arriving with your food.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

maira20 said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, I really need to get a hobby for the summer other than the internet. I ashamed to admit how long I've been on.
> 
> derp.


I think we've all been there, eventually the shame melts into apathy, although its worse in the cold rainy winters.


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't wanna go to school.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Scars on knees from falling off bike. I feel eight again.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

PandaBearx said:


>


#GirlCode


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

You know when you're watching a movie, or reading a book, maybe listening to a song, and you keep waiting for the good part when the movie/book/song gets good, but it actually never gets there? Yeah, that's my life.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want a movie to watch....but I can't think of one...ugh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


>


hardy har har?


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I want a movie to watch....but I can't think of one...ugh


When that happens to me, I usually end up watching something with Jennifer Lopez in it...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

tea111red said:


> hardy har har?


 Derivative dy = 3 r squared dr over 3, or r squared dr

r dr r

rdrr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peopleperson51783 said:


> I wonder why their aren't more boy ponies on my little pony? PS got a 4 year old daughter who is in love with my little pony.


They (colts) all ran away. :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

HustleRose said:


> When that happens to me, I usually end up watching something with Jennifer Lopez in it...


Haha, you know what, I have no idea why, but I'm sort of in a Channing tatum phase after watching 21 jump street. I already watched Magic mike meh. Nothing else on demand.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Haha, you know what, I have no idea why, but I'm sort of in a Channing tatum phase after watching 21 jump street. I already watched Magic mike meh. Nothing else on demand.


I haven't seen Magic Mike nor 21 Jump Street. I should do that today given that I have no desire to go outside. I did watch Side Effects with CT and Roony Mara... it was bizarre.

Damn, now I want to watch something with Channing Tatum AND J.Lo.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

rdrr said:


> Derivative dy = 3 r squared dr over 3, or r squared dr
> 
> r dr r
> 
> rdrr


lol, thanks for that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> Derivative dy = 3 r squared dr over 3, or r squared dr
> 
> r dr r
> 
> rdrr





tea111red said:


> lol, thanks for that.


I would have to visually see the steps - something must be wrong in the Simpsons picture.....like something missing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

HustleRose said:


> I haven't seen Magic Mike nor 21 Jump Street. I should do that today given that I have no desire to go outside. I did watch Side Effects with CT and Roony Mara... it was bizarre.
> 
> Damn, now I want to watch something with Channing Tatum AND J.Lo.


I love 21 jump street. It's really funny...I do recommend that one. I have watched it too many times. Magic Mike is alright....the dancing was fun and have half naked men...I didn't like the ending tho. I forgot about Side effects...I don't think it's on netflix yet. There's also She's the man and Step up haha.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would have to visually see the steps - something must be wrong in the Simpsons picture.....like something missing.


http://www.hulu.com/watch/29522


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I tend to do this a lot:

When faced with a social outing or meeting, or whatever, I will tell someone I am going to meet them at a certain time, or let them know when I am leaving. I will then proceed to just sit in my apartment, with anticipatory anxiety until I will myself to go and then show up late.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I love 21 jump street. It's really funny...I do recommend that one. I have watched it too many times. Magic Mike is alright....the dancing was fun and have half naked men...I didn't like the ending tho. I forgot about Side effects...I don't think it's on netflix yet. There's also She's the man and Step up haha.


I rented Side Effects, so it's possibly not on Netflix yet.

Ahhh, I forgot about She's The Man! I'm gonna get all nostalgic about Amanda Bynes. Poor girl is such a hot mess right now... Thanks. I think I'm going to watch that one. Haha.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

HustleRose said:


> I rented Side Effects, so it's possibly not on Netflix yet.
> 
> Ahhh, I forgot about She's The Man! I'm gonna get all nostalgic about Amanda Bynes. Poor girl is such a hot mess right now... Thanks. I think I'm going to watch that one. Haha.


Yes, before she went crazy. I actually like her. Back when she was on nickeloedon(sp?) and doing her acting thing. Now something is missing in her brain :/ Sad. I think that was the first time I've seen him too. Or was that Step up? And also on step up that's when he met his wife! Awww! Haha.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Yes, before she went crazy. I actually like her. Back when she was on nickeloedon(sp?) and doing her acting thing. Now something is missing in her brain :/ Sad. I think that was the first time I've seen him too. Or was that Step up? And also on step up that's when he met his wife! Awww! Haha.


Exactly! When she was doing All That and The Amanda show!! I thought she had a future in comedy, for sure!

The first time I saw CT was in Step Up. I actually didn't think they'd last, but they have a kid on the way now! :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

HustleRose said:


> Exactly! When she was doing All That and The Amanda show!! I thought she had a future in comedy, for sure!
> 
> The first time I saw CT was in Step Up. I actually didn't think they'd last, but they have a kid on the way now! :lol


Oh! I loved the Amanda show! Moodys point! hah. She needs to go back and do her own show again heh, I'm sure people would watch.

Yeah, that movie came out in 2006? So yeah, a long time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rdrr said:


> http://www.hulu.com/watch/29522





rdrr said:


> I tend to do this a lot:
> 
> When faced with a social outing or meeting, or whatever, I will tell someone I am going to meet them at a certain time, or let them know when I am leaving. I will then proceed to just sit in my apartment, with anticipatory anxiety until I will myself to go and then show up late.


:lol - I thought something didn't look right....the way it was written on the blackboard. Now it makes sense. Pretty catchy.
That's Marcia Wallace's voice for the teacher.....she's been acting for over 40 years now.

I still have the "lateness" issue.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Logarithms aren't complex. Why the hell is this giving me so much trouble to put into words?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jelly Bean update. ugh Problems!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm always paranoid about someone being in the backyard or trying to break in at night. I constantly wake up at the slightest sounds. The first night in five months that I sleep for several hours without waking...and the car is stolen right out of the driveway.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

HAH what a stupid stoopid. :lol 



Also I went to buy my niece a barbie and when I got there I wanted to buy every barbie they had..... for myself.


I am such a child inside.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> I'm always paranoid about someone being in the backyard or trying to break in at night. I constantly wake up at the slightest sounds. The first night in five months that I sleep for several hours without waking...and the car is stolen right out of the driveway.


Oh my gosh. That reminds me of something kind of scary that happened when I was like eight years old. My cousin came over and my uncle and his friend and his two daughters came over to hang out. It was at night and my cousin was going outside to talk on the phone. She started screaming because there was this man with a white mask on outside. :afr It was so creepy. I don't know what he was doing in our backyard but he was just like standing there. Made me paranoid about our backyard for awhile. I'm not paranoid about it anymore. For awhile, I would be scared to just sleep in my room at night or make even the slightest movement in my bed.

----------------------------

I feel like my right knee is starting to get worse or maybe I'm just thinking that. This one person I told about my knee said that he felt sorry for me because I told him that it still hurts sometimes. :/ Just him saying that I guess makes me think that it's messed up or something. lol He makes it sound like it's a bad thing. I've dealt with this ever since I was like six years old. So, I'm used to it. Just walking up stairs or even the slightest bend I make with my knee makes it hurt a tad.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> HAH what a stupid stoopid. :lol
> 
> Also I went to buy my niece a barbie and when I got there I wanted to buy every barbie they had..... for myself.
> 
> I am such a child inside.


I totally love kids toys. Every time I walk through a toy aisle I think "Ohhh that looks like so much fun!" I am a 20 year old child at times. I hate kids themselves though.. ugh..


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I like these Pippi Longstocking-style red and black striped tights my friend got me, but I can't help but feel like it's inappropriate for a 21yo to be wearing them in public.

Man you know you're old when you have to start wondering if clothing items are age-appropriate or not...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I like these Pippi Longstocking-style red and black striped tights my friend got me, but I can't help but feel like it's inappropriate for a 21yo to be wearing them in public.
> 
> Man you know you're old when you have to start wondering if clothing items are age-appropriate or not...


What really pisses me off is that guys can wear pants down really low just about showing their ***, yet a girl can't wear stockings or stuff like that or even show her bra strap. I went to school one day and didn't notice until I got to school that my bra strap was showing. But that was before I realized that showing a bra strap in public isn't "socially acceptable." :roll And it happened recently, so I just found out like a month ago that it's wrong to show it in public. I don't give a ****. Social standards are retarded. It's a bra strap. It's not like bra straps are going to kill someone if a person looks at them. :| What has this world come to?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh my gosh. That reminds me of something kind of scary that happened when I was like eight years old. My cousin came over and my uncle and his friend and his two daughters came over to hang out. It was at night and my cousin was going outside to talk on the phone. She started screaming because there was this man with a white mask on outside. :afr It was so creepy. I don't know what he was doing in our backyard but he was just like standing there. Made me paranoid about our backyard for awhile. I'm not paranoid about it anymore. For awhile, I would be scared to just sleep in my room at night or make even the slightest movement in my bed.


I think I'd die if I saw that. I've had nightmares about stuff like that and am always nervous when I close the drapes at night that some face or person is gonna appear. I've watched way too many horror movies.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I get such a weird feeling when I receive a blocked call... and it's even worse when they don't leave a message. JUST TELL ME, mysterious person, WHAT YOU WANTED.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I had the randomest idea.. What happens if you buy corn on the cob and let it dry out.. then put it over a flame? Well thank you internet. I can sleep peacefully now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> I think I'd die if I saw that. I've had nightmares about stuff like that and am always nervous when I close the drapes at night that some face or person is gonna appear. I've watched way too many horror movies.


Yea, it scared me for awhile. I'm surprised I'm not emotionally scarred from it. Oh, I understand that. I would be nervous about something like that happening, too.

---------------------

Sometimes, I want to sound dumb instead of smart. But when I feel dumb, I want to sound smart. Since I want to sound dumb, maybe that really means I'm smart and not dumb.


----------



## adam18 (Jun 17, 2013)

Why god. What did i do to deserve this


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

George Carlin: You ever fall asleep on a late afternoon and wake up after dark and you don't know what goddamn day it is?

Yep. I woke up and thought "oh cool, it's Monday morning already? ...no wait, or is it still Sunday?"


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I had the randomest idea.. What happens if you buy corn on the cob and let it dry out.. then put it over a flame? Well thank you internet. I can sleep peacefully now.


Woah, popcorn is literally popped corn... I honestly had no idea. This is awesome. How did I not put two and two together? :stu


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

cmed said:


> George Carlin: You ever fall asleep on a late afternoon and wake up after dark and you don't know what goddamn day it is?
> 
> Yep. I woke up and thought "oh cool, it's Monday morning already? ...no wait, or is it still Sunday?"


I've done that before. I went to sleep mid day and woke up at twilight. I thought it was the morning so I was rushing around saying I was late for school. My siblings were looking at me like I had lost my mind. :teeth


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Vuldoc said:


> I've done that before. I went to sleep mid day and woke up at twilight. I thought it was the morning so I was rushing around saying I was late for school. My siblings were looking at me like I had lost my mind. :teeth


lol I've done that too. It's almost like the part of your brain that's responsible for perception of time is still asleep, but the panic part is wide awake.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

One shouldn't be allowed to spend this much time alone inside their home... It's been two weeks.

I'm happy that he's gone, but I wish he were here. WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I get such a weird feeling when I receive a blocked call... and it's even worse when they don't leave a message. JUST TELL ME, mysterious person, WHAT YOU WANTED.


This has been happening all weekend-

Calls were coming through to the house phone from an area code where we didn't know anyone from. So we all ignored the call. No messages were bein left. So finally it rang again and I picked it up, some guy asked for 'Mrs Katz', I said wrong number, he said 'well we have a special offer which still applies to your house,' I paused thinking **** telemarketers and also this sounds like a shady scam, so i then said 'um..yea i'm not interested bye' and hung up.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm afraid I may actually be stupider than I have previously thought.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Put Molly all in her champagne...she didn't even know it....
Took her home and enjoyed that...she didn't even know it....
Wtf?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

An advertisement for the Heart Foundation says that four Australian men have a heart attack every hour. That must be really stressful for them. You would think their hearts would be irreparably damaged by now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perkins said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!


 REDRUM, Mrs. Torrence! :rofl


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why did the tree cross the bridge?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

awwwww



http://imgur.com/2dst1


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lol



http://imgur.com/vdp6e


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why can't we sleep forever?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

purplefruit said:


> This has been happening all weekend-
> 
> Calls were coming through to the house phone from an area code where we didn't know anyone from. So we all ignored the call. No messages were bein left. So finally it rang again and I picked it up, some guy asked for 'Mrs Katz', I said wrong number, he said 'well we have a special offer which still applies to your house,' I paused thinking **** telemarketers and also this sounds like a shady scam, so i then said 'um..yea i'm not interested bye' and hung up.


Same thing happened to me. I kept ignoring the call, then I thought to myself, "maybe I won something and by not answering the phone I lost my price." So I answered the call (they called twice, like, everyday) and they were looking for someone else... It isn't until your hopes have dissipated that you realize how silly the idea of winning something was to begin with.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate Taco Bell.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay - I have to accomplish something today


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate when songs tell me what to do. 

No, Ciara, this isn't my girls' and my favorite song, and I certainly won't get up when it comes up on the club.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Swirly poo.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I can't tell if life is getting better or my standards are just getting lower.


Yep, my standards are just getting lower.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Jcgrey said:


> Jelly Bean update. ugh Problems!


If you don't mind me asking. ..
Is that for a phone or tablet?..
I was thinking of getting a Samsung Galaxy tab 2.. For when I'm away from my home..Do you think you could Chat from a tablet?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Resonance's reaction to my birthday gift for him.  Especially since I got it specifically to aid my mission of forcing him to do things I say. Because I'm right and he's wrong.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sin said:


> I really want to be diamondshearts friend.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

"If you don't want this to happen to you", *pauses awkwardly after train hits car* "then wear..this", *points to high visibility clothing*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

^ pretty much sums up my life.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

What I'd really like to do... Go for a walk allll around the seawall here with a stranger every week. I want them to talk about their lives and about themselves to me the entire time. I've always loved reading biographies and blogs- it'd be like a live blog.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Please depression and self loathing, get the hell out of my brain before you push everyone away for good.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I just watched that new Vice documentary where a Vice reporter, a few Globtrotters, and Dennis Rodman were arranged to play a game of basketball in North Korea right after the time when NK was celebrating the 3rd successful nuclear test. It's just surreal, man. I love the things Vice chooses to do reports on.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BY LAW EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE ATLEAST ONE ONESIE!!! :yes ^_^


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm looking forward to Resonance's reaction to my birthday gift for him.  Especially since I got it specifically to aid my mission of forcing him to do things I say. Because I'm right and he's wrong.


Does he still post here? I don't recall seeing him since I've been back

So last night I set my alarm for 7:45 but for some reasons it rang at 7;12 which is what it was usually set for? Arghhhhh. I hate technology


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hawaii plates? here? Damn that's a far drive, lol.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Daveyboy said:


> If you don't mind me asking. ..
> Is that for a phone or tablet?..
> I was thinking of getting a Samsung Galaxy tab 2.. For when I'm away from my home..Do you think you could Chat from a tablet?


It's was for my Galaxy S3 Kept rebooting and doing other strange things. Re flashed it and did a factory restore and that seemed to fix it. I don't see why you couldn't chat from a tablet. I have from my phone.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

purplefruit said:


> Does he still post here? I don't recall seeing him since I've been back
> 
> So last night I set my alarm for 7:45 but for some reasons it rang at 7;12 which is what it was usually set for? Arghhhhh. I hate technology


Not really. He still comes on now and then.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

How do they get the bones out of boneless chicken wings?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn youtube.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

There's a cute little spider in my room. I just hope it doesn't go somewhere I might accidentally squish it.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Just bought a huge bag of birdseed! Anybody know how long it'll take for the birds to grow?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to Walgreens today without hesitating. Bought some pretzel M&Ms and some French onion dip pringles. This is my "I don't give a ****" day.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I went to Walgreens today without hesitating. Bought some pretzel M&Ms and some French onion dip pringles. This is my "I don't give a ****" day.


I like those days too....

But I have to tell you a girl with chocolate on her teeth and onion breath...
...Hawt!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Daveyboy said:


> I like those days too....
> 
> But I have to tell you a girl with chocolate on her teeth and onion breath...
> ...Hawt!!


lol :> Chocolate and salty things mesh well together.

----------------------------

I'm going to join meetup.com.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

So hot and stuffy tonight.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The blueberry pomegranate smoothie from McDonald's is yummy!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I seriously need to try some self-defense techniques.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The "inb4" lock posts and GIFs are so old. Do people not realize they're not funny anymore? Plus, we get it; the thread will produce arguments. GTF over it.

Hatersgonnahate


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> The "inb4" lock posts and GIFs are so old. Do people not realize they're not funny anymore? Plus, we get it; the thread will produce arguments. GTF over it.
> 
> Hatersgonnahate


Yes! Though not as annoying as the popcorn ones.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

laura024 said:


> The blueberry pomegranate smoothie from McDonald's is yummy!


Is it? I might have to step out of my mango-pineapple comfort zone and try one.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I seriously need to try some self-defense techniques.


Kick to the nuts, punch them in the throat or poke em in the eyes.

If all else fails... bite them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes sticking to your principles & ambitions leaves you with no seat but that of the "bad" guy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I seriously need to try some self-defense techniques.


Interesting. I found a place like right down the street where the movie theatre is at where I could do some tang soo do. Never heard of it but I'll try it. :duel Now, I just need to save up some money and call that number.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Yes! Though not as annoying as the popcorn ones.


:lol
Also add the "dis gon be good" GIF.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Why do I have to help carry baggage from the trunk of your car? How did you get it there in the first place?!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I could breathe really well today :blank


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

First you get a swimming pool full of anxiety, then you dive in it


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I wonder how socially acceptable it would be to skip out on a bachelor party for the closest thing to a real life friend? There will be like 50 people attending, I will be hopped up on anxiety meds and will not be spending the night which means I won't be drinking. I am possibly the most boring human being on the face of the earth, so I certainly won't be missed...yet I still feel as if I am required to go.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milestone!

*******************
** Post #93,000!!!!! **
*******************


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Is it? I might have to step out of my mango-pineapple comfort zone and try one.


Nooooooooo - go back! :lol j/k


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Awww shiyet an Age Specific Section!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Nooooooooo - go back! :lol j/k


Oh I will, because once you go mango you never go back.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> :lol
> Also add the "dis gon be good" GIF.


Lol, yeah that one too. Also pretty much every GIF that doesn't have Tommy Lee Jones or the History channel guy


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Awww shiyet we can like posts now!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

There was this rusty thing jutting out of the ground. I wanted to see what was underneath. I tried digging it out with a stick but couldn't get it out. :c I might just dig it out with the shovel. :>


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Life isn't fair,
Nor is it unfair,
Its just there.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I must be wearing a sign that reads "Please feel free to walk all over me."


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nearly everyone is caught up in an unhealthy love/romance/sex addiction cycle.

it's like coffee. it smells better than it actually tastes.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

leonardess said:


> nearly everyone is caught up in an unhealthy love/romance/sex addiction cycle.
> 
> it's like coffee. it smells better than it actually tastes.


 And now I'm feeling the effects of this.


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

It isn't what you say, it's how you say it! I need to keep on reminding myself this.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That Bioshock Infinite game makes me want to play video games. I really want that game. Too bad I don't have an x-box 360 anymore.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I totally want to start a blog about health (i.e. mental, physical, emotional).


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wait what? There is a Sex & Virginity subforum? That's pretty funny :lol


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been obsessed with my body/fitness/healthy eating for the past two weeks. I guess it's been in a mostly healthy way. I haven't seen drastic results, but I've been feeling so good. I don't want to be too disappointed if it doesn't change my life though. I lost 20 pounds about 2 years ago by doing just this for about 5 months. I just want to do that again, especially since I've gained some of it back. :sigh


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Adam Levine is attractive, mostly for his tattoos. Its too bad he sounds like a 2 year old girl. Seriously. Does he have testicles?


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Dust yourself off and try again, God I love that song by Aaliyah.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

One who doesn't care is one who shouldn't be....Right?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

srschirm said:


> And now I'm feeling the effects of this.


I really do think there are very few people who know what love is really like. really.

Leo, I hear you cry - how is anyone supposed to know something they have yet to experience, following your logic?

Because the perspective necessary, which is made of several components, to have a healthy love experience can be taught.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Elad said:


>


Haha, what the ??!! :lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Last day of my summer class tomorrow. Bittersweet, man. Bittersweet. 
In a bizarre turn of events, I made friends. We have lunch and get together to study and everything. That never happened in Boston. I'll miss it.


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll banish all these irrational thoughts that have plagued me for so long someday. Acceptance, courage, hope, direction, the drive to better myself, that's all I really need.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ermahgerd, Full House marathon


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey hey, keep it cool. Cool people _never_ show emotion. Keep it cool.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll be partying it up for 3 nights at the Marriot :yay


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm just full of random thoughts tonight.

I forgot how awesome laying out on the roof is on late summer nights. 
Got in a fight with a moth and won decisively, yet again. Moths stand no chance against me.
I can't remember the last time I had a bruise. I almost think it was during my sophomore year of high school during a baseball game, after getting hit by a pitch. I don't bruise for some reason, I think I might just be superhuman or something.
I hate moths.
Working out late at night makes me feel so much better the next morning I've come to realize. Doing it in the morning like I used to just wore me out - and made me feel kinda crappy. 
I saw Man of Steel and was pretty disappointed with it. I mean, it was okay, but I had high expectations given Christopher Nolan was one of the writers. I'm still glad I saw it - but it wasn't nearly as good as expected. I think the next one will be much better.
The word "moth" is so gross. Fitting it would be the name given to the foul night beasts.
Watermelon Oreos? What the Hell?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

_Dans l'île de Manhattan, souvent je pense, souvent je pense
Dans l'île de Manhattan, souvent je pense à l'île de France_


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Elad said:


>


Oh thank God. I thought I was the only one accidentally building shelves.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Cam girls have NO business sense. It's ridiculous.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

It never occurred to me how eerie this intro riff is..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Updates to my profile look good :wink.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> I've been obsessed with my body/fitness/healthy eating for the past two weeks. I guess it's been in a mostly healthy way. I haven't seen drastic results, but I've been feeling so good. I don't want to be too disappointed if it doesn't change my life though. I lost 20 pounds about 2 years ago by doing just this for about 5 months. I just want to do that again, especially since I've gained some of it back. :sigh


That's awesome. Just keep it up! Don't let temptations let you fall off the wagon completely. There is absolutely no reason to be disappointed if it helps you feel better! 

I start a 14 day fitness challenge tonight. Nothing but healthy eating for 2 weeks. No processed foods/drinks allowed. I did it last year and I felt awesome (and lost a few pounds), but I have gradually started to indulge in the quick microwaveable processed crap over the past year or so. 'Twill be good to get a kickstart again.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Illusions, escapism and addictions


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The addition of the new sub forums has completely thrown off my perception of where the Just For Fun section is. I find myself scrolling up and down the main page several times wondering where it went. This is putting a lot of additional mileage on my mouse wheel.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

laura024 said:


> The blueberry pomegranate smoothie from McDonald's is yummy!


:yes
I love all of their smoothies!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to stop watching Wipeout because I get too emotional. If there's someone I like, I feel destroyed when they lose or tense up when they fall. I'm watching one where a girl was hanging onto an obstacle and she was like "Could you help me up?" to a guy who was already on it and he did it! He helped her out. I wanted to cry because it was so sweet what is wrong with me.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't understand how Twitter works.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I don't understand how Twitter works.


It's awesome! im already addicted and over a thousand tweets. Dont say i didnt warn ya :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know why I listened to the new Miley Cyrus song. :|


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Idk why but Ive been watching crazy Christian videos about how the devil and the illuminati are running the music industry. Its pretty funny really.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

I talk to people not because I want to be right, but because I want to be wrong. I just wish that someone was valid and compelling enough to knock my logic off its metaphorical feet. Either way, limiting communication with only yourself will only lead to conceited self-deception.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i love sitting next to the phone and ignoring it when it rings.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


M'kay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

> .


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> :blank












I am totally not a cannibal in waiting. :tiptoe


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Two more Avengers movies? Spare me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Two more Avengers movies? Spare me.


Well as long as they're better than Iron man 3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Well as long as they're better than Iron man 3


Don't even understand why they made a third one, the second was bad enough...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Don't even understand why they made a third one, the second was bad enough...


Monay *finger rubbing*

Real question is when the hell is the new thor coming out.


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

Everybody look at you strange and say you changed, like you work that hard to stay the same.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I suck at poetry. :rain


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Lipizzan said:


> i love sitting next to the phone and ignoring it when it rings.


I do that too but I'm trying to break the habit


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lipizzan said:


> i love sitting next to the phone and ignoring it when it rings.


Almost all ways a telemarketer anyway.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

The coat I bought online was delivered to me yesterday and just today, I discover cheaper coats on sale that are similar and comparable in quality. It hurts, it hurts me so bad


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Two more Avengers movies? Spare me.


And a TV series. I thought The Avengers movie was okay, but Iron Man kinda kills it for me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shutup stomach! Quit growling! >_<


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> Shutup stomach! Quit growling! >_<


Maybe you should eat something?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I got to see the apts I lived in at 3 yrs old today, 23 yrs ago, and I remembered being there.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I want to move away from here again.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really like the song Get Lucky by Daft Punk. Its so weird and disco-like. But its so catchy!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I really like the song Get Lucky by Daft Punk. Its so weird and disco-like. But its so catchy!


I can't stop listening to it either. While it's totally not my genre. This highly confuses me.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

purplefruit said:


> Does he still post here?


Never.

Ever ever ever.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Don't even understand why they made a third one, the second was bad enough...


Say what? Iron Man 2 was awesome!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to get a laptop one way or another so I can start downloading foreign films & enjoying them again


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I would watch this. No way it could be worst than that awful abortion of a movie Mean Girls 2.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I go to get my mail and saw a COP up my street. He got into the cruiser....I had no idea he was out!

I just replaced my DSL PHONE LINE! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not going.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Purple people eater.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

More entitlement issues. How come so many people expect so much of others but will not give the same in return? And then they wonder why they have problems with others and eventually turn bitter while blaming everyone and everything for their unhappiness.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish the woman next door would stop yelling at her kids.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Smoothies are my new addiction. I've been craving one everyday since I got that berry pomegranate smoothie from McDonalds like over a week ago.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Because **** you.

Thats why


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

First day in over a month that I've had iced coffee. So, so happy.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Smoothies are my new addiction. I've been craving one everyday since I got that berry pomegranate smoothie from McDonalds like over a week ago.


Welcome to the very exclusive smoothie addicts club.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Come home and the first thing I see on the news headline is massive flooding in Calgary... eep.. stay safe guys.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Welcome to the very exclusive smoothie addicts club.


Oooh yea! :banana

-------------------------------------

I remember when I first joined SAS. Man, those were the days.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm starting to really hate the expression "The feels!" >.<


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Aint nobody gonna help you in life but yourself, son.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Charmander said:


> I'm starting to really hate the expression "The feels!" >.<


I never liked it. xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I'm starting to really hate the expression "The feels!" >.<


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

My nose is filled with cement. Should wear a filter next time I mix.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I see about 1 ridiculously good looking guy every month (if I'm lucky or not isolating, on the bad occasion, one every other month).

By ridiculously good looking, I mean well above average height (around 6'4", having a skin color of a certain natural tan which makes you believe his parents came from some far off tropical paradise of natural tanned goodness (and this excludes all the fake wannabes who were born with porcelain skin), toned hard but not meathead muscular (ick and tacky), and model bone structure to boot. The guy that every girl has her head turned over and can't speak but just stares. Not your average hokey. Some guy whose name is Paulo and such.)

anyways, I saw this guy yesterday however his eyebrows were waxed. They were arched and shaped and I thought why? Why, it's like putting ketchup on filet mignon, WHY? It detracted from his beauty at least 1 full point, so if he had a chance of being a perfect 10, it went down to a 9 solely based on his waxed eyebrows.

DONT SHAPE YOUR EYEBROWS MEN!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Please never listen to airheads people, it could save your life.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Gosh nothing to do but sleep, but I can't so watching "doctor who" it is!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


> Gosh nothing to do but sleep, but I can't so watching "doctor who" it is!


Your watching who :con


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Come home and the first thing I see on the news headline is massive flooding in Calgary... eep.. stay safe guys.


I saw that too. Apparently the scotiabank saddledome was flooded up to like the first ten rows and was badly damaged. I wonder where the Flames will play next year. I hope everybody their is alright. Reminds me of New Orleans back in 2005.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: )


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

( :


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

hm.. maybe if I ask for it, it will come. Humble me, oh dear lord. I just lost a thought.. now I'm thinking about something else. dammit.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

So I was at Waves earlier and the barista asks me, "So how can I help you tonight?" and in my head I experimented with several inappropriate responses that could potentially work in a movie but would just look stupid and ridiculous in real life:

"How can you help me? Easy. Tell me where it all went wrong. Tell me how to fix it. _Tell me._ I'm so sick and tired of thinking for myself." <stylish head shake optional>

"You can't. Nobody can." <said wistfully, while staring them dead in the eye.>

"By putting up with the hormonal b*tch I'm about to turn into in _exactly_ two minutes if my coffee isn't ready by then." <menacing, of course>

"The same way you always do - by pretending to give a ****." <smirk>

But instead I just asked (with undue politeness) for a small latte with skim milk. I'm so banal, really; it's not even worth mentioning.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

too. many. gifs. being. posted.

in every thread


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I really need to learn how to drive. I'm going insane in this house. It's not fun living in a house with three women over 75, one of which is senile and spends her day yelling at imaginary people....

I just want to go to the movies! Since when does no one else like going to the movies?!?! I don't even care which movie it is as long as it's not _Man of Steel_!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing to do at work but browse SAS on my phone.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

quick way to make you feel better about yourself. just click play.






If you made it further than 1 minute into that video without cringing yourself out of the room, I salute you.

Its far too cold (sub zero) to make any posts longer than this, my fingers are already getting frostbitten, feel stiff like chilled cucumbers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes you have the most amusing conversations with strangers


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Sometimes you have the most amusing conversations with strangers


Like what?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Elad said:


> quick way to make you feel better about yourself. just click play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg, I couldn't..... I couldn't. It was so painful. So, so wrong.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just saw one of the best gore pictures today. Eh, I would link it here but it might be too much. I'm so glad I'm not desensitized to this stuff. It never gets old.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

People of Walmart That is all. :um


----------



## Leon16 (May 26, 2013)

I really need to stop reading creppypastas at 3 am


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Yes!! I live for this sort of stuff!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thick and gooey menstrual blood. =D


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Did anyone else ever have an intercom system in their house or was that just my family? My oldest brother was so good at convincing my mum to buy sh*t we didn't need just because he wanted everything to be like Star Trek. Trying to go warp speed in his car with the theme music on full blast was a favourite.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

"So that's when the chicken leaves its nest, huh..."


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I was someone else. Anyone else without anxiety. Im miserable.. and yes, I know. Its my fault.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Elad said:


>


I can beat that...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

creasy said:


> I can beat that...


would buy a beer/10

this kid is funny as fhuck, once his teeth fall out (they dont look far off) and he gets some dentures or gov paid veneers hes going to be a baller in the village. srs though that kid is hilarious and probably cross dresses when his mom leaves the house talking to himself in the mirror like that as different characters.

'mirin


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The wind blowing through my leg hair makes my legs feel funny. That, or some ants have crawled up my legs.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The wind blowing through my leg hair makes my legs feel funny. That, or some ants have crawled up my legs.


I hate ants. I love bugs but anything that stings, roaches, and ants....oh hell naw! :wife


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CoastalSprite said:


> Like what?


I rang Telus to change my TV channel selection & the gal I spoke with was from Calgary. She had a really amusing, upbeat trooper perspective despite the flooding down there, she made my morning


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Some people just don't know how to drive. I was on the freeway and this crazy lady changes lanes at the very last ****ing minute I was surprised she didn't crash into the concrete divider.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

I am starting to really, really like porcupines. Just look at him!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I need to learn to swallow my pride, it's just so hard though, especially when you know you're right. However it's not about being right at the moment...pfft.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really want to find another game to get into. Its too bad Im so picky and cheap. Lmao.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Must not stay up til 4 AM again watching Heroes on Netflix.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally changed my avatar. I'm diggin' it. 8)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

the moon doesn't look that big


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I really want to find another game to get into. Its too bad Im so picky and cheap. Lmao.


Sept 3 Rome total war


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I discovered invisible mode. Now I can look at people's pages all I want without them ever knowing :yay


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Just watched To Catch A Predator, now I wanna troll some pervs. But I'd need a group maybe I can gather some SASers,,,we'd do stings and everything! We could call it SASsy Justice!


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Social anxiety starts with the thought that the world is populated with other opinionated minds capable of perceiving you as you perceive them. This, combined with the feeling that you care about their opinion, creates a need for an agreement between their perception of you and your own self-perception. Depending on how much it matters to you, there will be a fear of seeming as someone you don't want to be.


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheery said:


> I am starting to really, really like porcupines. Just look at him!


That's fcking adorable


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheery said:


> I am starting to really, really like porcupines. Just look at him!


I really like porcupine too!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hamsters are cute : )


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Great supine﻿ protoplasmic invertebrate jellies!:mum










:lol


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I hope it rains today..


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

1500 posts. Yay.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

What can't you get off the Internet these days? Absolute lifesaver.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Social anxiety starts with the thought that the world is populated with other opinionated minds capable of perceiving you as you perceive them. This, combined with the feeling that you care about their opinion, creates a need for an agreement between their perception of you and your own self-perception. Depending on how much it matters to you, there will be a fear of seeming as someone you don't want to be.


Perhaps there's also fear of appearing as who you want to be and therefore opting for a "safe", inoffensive image that doesn't really convey you.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

My cat sleeps 80% of the time.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Bon fire tonight :boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vaginal spaghetti. Huh, the more you know.


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

i would really love a pack of colored lightbulbs like blue, red and purple ones instead of just yellow and white.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

yummynoodles said:


> i would really love a pack of colored lightbulbs like blue, red and purple ones instead of just yellow and white.


There are these lovely phillips lights that can be adjusted to ANY coulour you wish. They can also automatically synchronize their light to the time of day. For example as the sun comes up, so too do the lights begin to turn on and gradually brighten, and/or vice versa. They're rather expensive though.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

[spoiler=]Leaving milk out in the sun.[/spoiler]


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Two words...role playing...chat room...Lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

http://imgur.com/RQsa7I8


Flying snakes????


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I want a pony.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> I want a pony.


No, you want a robot! :twak


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Think I'll stay in today. Too late (it's 3:14pm; pi. I'm a total grandma. Haha). The options aren't that exciting. And it's been too long since I've spent a weekend at home. Maybe I'll make a nice pot of mint tea and even do some yoga.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

OMFG! I literally just found out Wes Borland (Limp Bizkit guitarist) shares the same birthday as me! :eyes February 7th


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I just want a guy that's smart, introverted, has an imagination and a sense of adventure, and doesn't mind that I spend most of my time alone.

Too much to ask? WHERE ARE YOU??!?!1?!11 @#^(*#&Q%


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder if the "Oldboy" American remake will be a piece of crap or not.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I might go to McDonald's either tomorrow or the day after and get another berry pomegranate smoothie. I swear, I could have one of those once a week. I was curious to see how many calories it had. So, I looked it up and the large only has like 340 calories.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

About to watch a guy walk on a tightrope across the Grand Canyon, live. I'm so nervous for him.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I truly and passionately hate people.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> About to watch a guy walk on a tightrope across the Grand Canyon, live. I'm so nervous for him.


I want to see that, too. Where online do you go to watch it? :um


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd give up my left pinky finger to be able to read minds.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> I want to see that, too. Where online do you go to watch it? :um


It's on tv on Discovery Channel, but there are live updates on the Discovery website.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> It's on tv on Discovery Channel, but there are live updates on the Discovery website.


Ah, okay. Thanks.  I was thinking it was online. xD I have it on that channel now.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

laura024 said:


> About to watch a guy walk on a tightrope across the Grand Canyon, live. I'm so nervous for him.


What a dumbass.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks.  I was thinking it was online. xD I have it on that channel now.


It's taking forever. The show has dragged on for over an hour and he hasn't even started walking yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

laura024 said:


> It's taking forever. The show has dragged on for over an hour and he hasn't even started walking yet.


That show has more filler time than those reality competition shows!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> It's taking forever. The show has dragged on for over an hour and he hasn't even started walking yet.


Yea, I know. xD But the suspense is pretty fun. =D


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's getting close!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, that discovery guy made it!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yeah, that discovery guy made it!


Yeah I was watching that too. Crazy!

PRAISE JEEEBUS


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Please lord let there be no issues with this vehicle. I was just starting to get down, and I see this diamond in the rough. I promise I will try to go to church at least once a month if nothing is wrong with the transmission, breaks and tires.

I didn't even expect to come across one of these, and now seeing one for sale, it would be such a let down if this thing was a lemon.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nostalgia is a powerful weapon.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks like they added sub-forums in the Frustrations section.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=19685

Huh, that's cool. Didn't know it was possible to see this for each thread.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

been awake almost 40 hours on the dot, spent the day moving stuff into new apartment and finally about to sleep here for the first night. feels good man. I'm now second story in the city, I cant wait to wake up and use the new hnnnng bathroom then mosey over the kitchen, making some hnnng pancakes on the hnnng counter tops and stove, then go sit out on my balcony and drink exotic coffee beans from fine china with my pinky in the air like a king while I stare at people on the street like a creepy coffee drinking finger raising china collecting stove fapping bathroom loving voyeuristic anxietal.


I really need to sleep now.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Elad said:


> been awake almost 40 hours on the dot, spent the day moving stuff into new apartment and finally about to sleep here for the first night. feels good man. I'm now second story in the city, I cant wait to wake up and use the new hnnnng bathroom then mosey over the kitchen, making some hnnng pancakes on the hnnng counter tops and stove, then go sit out on my balcony and drink exotic coffee beans from fine china with my pinky in the air like a king while I stare at people on the street like a creepy coffee drinking finger raising china collecting stove fapping bathroom loving voyeuristic anxietal.
> 
> I really need to sleep now.


How exciting! Have fun and a good sleep most of all lol


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I had a carb plentiful day and my stomach feels really bad. I'm ashamed of my gluttony


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

bad baby said:


> Perhaps there's also fear of appearing as who you want to be and therefore opting for a "safe", inoffensive image that doesn't really convey you.


Yes, that's a good point. Concealing most of your thoughts and impulses and thus appearing more reserved is comfortable, while it doesn't express your personality.
---
I hope i won't have a panic attack or fainting spell tomorrow, and if i believed in god i would stay up all night and pray for that.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Random post.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My back has been hurting for months. I need a massage. >.>


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Red moon


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

She's currently in her human phase, but that rebellion doesn't last too long. She'll have to grow up and decay into dirt again sometime like the rest of us. I got over that and worked hard to be a 200 year old Redwood, you know.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

What the eff you cee kay?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

They make silk socks? Is that even practical? I don't think it is.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

To whoever says Silk lactose-free milk was as good as regular milk..

You're an idiot....
I just totally wasted 4 scoops of Nestle's Quick !!!

I am so mad I might even make a thread about it....!!!!!!!!!..............!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I might just make out with my hand regularly. :> I should name my hand and use markers to make a face for it. :cuddle


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

I hope these "A Song of Ice and Fire" books are as good as people say they are.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My girl crush from my graduating class deleted me on FB. .____. I guess it's no biggie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> My girl crush from my graduating class deleted me on FB. .____. I guess it's no biggie.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't think of anything to draw.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


>


Hmm, I'm not quite sure how that relates to that. xD But I see that it says kill them all, so I'm going to interpret that as people who don't have SA suck. :b I don't have a crush on her after she deleted me. But bla bla bla. Who cares? :b


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Discovered a healthier and tasty alternative to white bread. Oatmeal bread! It's surprisingly delicious. I look forward to eating many tuna sandwiches!

Also, my dog is like really, really obnoxious when it's hot out. Roaming around the house panting like a fool and refusing to drink water.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

The number you have dialed is not in service please check the number and dial again.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I hear crickets chirping. When did that happen? I've been seeing the demonic spawn that is cave crickets near the basement for a while not but I don't think I heard the regular field crickets chirp until tonight. Or maybe it was yesterday. I feel like they're a bit late this year which was fine with me because I hate crickets. And grasshoppers. And insects. And summer. And outside.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No more pictures of me for SAS. Instead, you get this awesome avatar 

Man I feel like all my stuff is so conflicting. 2 different video games for my avatar and location.. and korn lyrics for my signature. Eh. Oh well.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

No better way to start your day than with a candy bar and an energy drink.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I do love tobacco.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like to randomly say the phrase, "Time to nut up or shutup." It just sounds so funny.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

If I ever become in charge of some mega corporation or anything in the entertainment industry I'm going to put subtle references to the Illuminati in everything just to screw with conspiracy theorists.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I need to find a good read to get my mind off things.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So.. Im just going to look at everyones profile and comment on their pictures. I love looking at peoples pictures.. and I feel like a creep today


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My dad finally let our dog out of his pin today. Now, he can roam around free. \(^_^)/ I'm so glad he gets to get out because now, he'll be more happy than having to be stuck in there all the time.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wonder when I should buy a 3DS. I don't want to waste my first three paychecks when I'm trying to save.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have 10 tabs open.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

There's something odd going on around the forum this evening.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

intheshadows said:


> I have 10 tabs open.


I think the most tabs I've had open that I can think of is 15.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

There's something ridiculously beautiful about unrequited love.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

stand in the place where you were.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought Kelowna was supposed to be sunny, it's like Vancouver here without the good Chinese food, and sushi places.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Goodbye cruel world


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

ourwater said:


> stand in the place where you were.


Think about direction
Wonder why you haven't before


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

SAS chat function on my mobile seems buggy...

Edit: Jammy, page loads slower than a dial-up connexion. I feel like I'm back in 1995. Good ol' days maaaan.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Spiky Coral said:


> I hope these "A Song of Ice and Fire" books are as good as people say they are.


They are! :yes


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Canucklehead said:


> I thought Kelowna was supposed to be sunny, it's like Vancouver here without the good Chinese food, and sushi places.


Meh. Victoria has the good Chinese food. Vancouver has squat.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I love flask micro framework.

If you transfer your brain's electrical signals to a new neural medium, and then destroy your old body are you still you?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just finished Xiaolin Showdown for the third time. God, what a good show, lots a plot holes, but you would expect that from a children's cartoon. I wish it didn't have to end, but they've made a new series that will start in the fall! So many new season and series premieres in the fall. I love fall.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ugh, i can't figure out how the hell to get out of this situation


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

bad baby said:


> Meh. Victoria has the good Chinese food. Vancouver has squat.


Then you haven't had Hon's my friend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> Yea, I know. xD But the suspense is pretty fun. =D





laura024 said:


> It's getting close!





meganmila said:


> Yeah, that discovery guy made it!





diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah I was watching that too. Crazy!
> 
> PRAISE JEEEBUS


Nik Wallenda = SASsy


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Accidentally knocked a curtain down...the rod broke. Let's see how long it's takes someone to notice.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

Mannnnnnn, I'm just so bored, I don't know if I should watch a move or play a game, I could try to talk to people but it also seems boring.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Life sucks


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Called in sick. I never want to miss another day because of how much I dread phone calls.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking forward going on a mini-vacation tomorrow, I only worry that I won't have enough money to enjoy myself.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't help but like that Robin Thicke rapey song "Blurred Lines."


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm feeling a rare case of wanting to socialize with people today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hm. It's been a while since I've been on this site.

Just for fun, I was thinking I'd drag my two dSLR cameras and tripods along, and set them up along the main road, just down my street. People are obviously driving faster than the speed limit there.

If I was wearing a yellow vest to give the illusion of some credibility. while holding a dummy phone up against my ear, pretending to give reports.

People drive way too fast in that area, and I'd like to freak them out, lol. I don't want another dog of mine to get hit by a car.

That's not illegal, is it? I mean, it's in public space. It IS allowed to take photos in public. With two cameras on tripods, one of them with a 300mm lens with a glare cap (the lens would be so long there's no way anyone could miss it).

It would just be fun to see people get freaked out and slow down when they see it. You gotta have some FUN!

Or no? Maybe I'd regret it if the police question me.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Is it moving on or running away or just finding another form of escapism?


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Procrastinating again


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Something is always missing


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ohhh boy.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I need to study.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yay it's so ****ing hot that my keyboard keys are getting stuck. :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww, there's a black cat just laying outside in the backyard. :>


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww, there's a black cat just laying outside in the backyard. :>


*sigh* Of course, the cat leaves. I thought it was here because our dog finally got to get out. I've never seen a cat just lay outside near our house before. Right when he goes up to the cat, it wanders off into the woods. :cry


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like that the cashier at my pharmacy knows who I am and what Im getting before I tell her. Its weird. I walk up and say "I need a prescription for Kelsey..." and shes already down the aisle picking it up. She must recognize my face after seeing me so many times. I don't like it.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I have the one tree hill opening song stuck in my head and.....it's horrible


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I had the *thickest *dreams I've ever had in my life last night. I've never used that word to describe a dream but that's the first adjective that comes to mind. I went to bed at 9 PM, woke up around 11 PM, and it felt as though I had an entire night's worth of dreaming crammed into two hours. Just thick, dense, overlapped layers of dreaming. _And I felt perfectly rested afterwards_ :um I want it to happen again. (Of course I went on sleeping for a few more hours).


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just realized I haven't listened to any of my music in a month.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welp, I finished three books in less than a month. I'm going to go to the library tomorrow and get the next two books in that series.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah that's great thanks.


----------



## quicken (Jun 23, 2013)

Now where did I put that thingamabob....


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Watching Duck Dynasty for the first time ever, it's actually somewhat entertaining -strangely enough. I'm not sure how or why, but it is.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Can't wait to go to Rostock in two weeks. At the same time I dread turning 30. I don't know why... it's just a number.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Life is too weird for me. There's a voice in my head that can't help but psycho-analyze whatever social situation I find myself in, as it's happening...and it's very distracting.

I'm not meant to partake in society. I'd really like to learn survival skills and go live far away. But I know I won't do that. That's frustrating to know...I'm too much of a coward to go try.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

SO bored *twitch twitch*


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Polar said:


> Can't wait to go to Rostock in two weeks. At the same time I dread turning 30. I don't know why... it's just a number.


Rostock is in Germany. Now you have to change your location to Norway - Sweden - Germany hopper.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

i need two things to do tomorrow I need to get out and see what I can do...I have to do something.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm ready to leave everything behind and start anew.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

hoddesdon said:


> Rostock is in Germany. Now you have to change your location to Norway - Sweden - Germany hopper.


Thanks for the advice... though, although this will be my 4th visit in Germany, I don't really think it's enough to be qualified... I've been in Denmark more times for God's sake. That's right - Denmark, where those potato-throated live.

(No offense if any Danes are reading this. One advice would be to speak a little bit clearer. Just a little bit. Okay, A LOT clearer. (Sorry, couldn't help it))

There's a reason why I pretend to be British whenever I order something from "bauga-ging"


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

my okcupid visitors have the most hilarious profile pics:

(captions are his, obvs)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Theres so many people I think are really cool on this forum.... but Im the most terrible conversationalist! I don't reply because I worry or don't know what to say or some stupid reason.. or I just let conversations drop. Ahg. This is why I don't have friends.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm very pleased to have met you, but didn't expect it for a minute. Funny how that works.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

My mp3 player seems to list Limp Bizkit songs from 'Chocolate Starfish and the Hot Dog Flavored Water' as "Chocolate Starfish and the Ho" :doh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

http://imgur.com/dkjbl











The roof, the roof, the roof needs to be on fire right the **** now. All up in flame **** all that ****ing **** with flaming ****ing fire of death. Hell the entire ****ing surrounding km2 of land needs to be on ****ing fire.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm so glad that's over.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I get to hang out with my girlfriend today. I'm so ecstatic.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> http://imgur.com/dkjbl


OH. DEAR. GOD.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If I can't smile, it's best not to force myself to. It just comes off as odd and creepy..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

My cat trying to hop into my bedroom window, waking me up.

Our dog is barking outside, along with my two little sisters and their ~300 friends.

I just wanted to sleep, is it too much to ask?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That banana pudding was so good. =D


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Girl you crazy


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

:yesGirl you crazy


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awwww cats. I love them.


----------



## Franci8sca (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,guys.I am new here!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

diamondheart89 said:


> Awwww cats. I love them.


I love them too... but you gotta realize, they are manipulative. As in my cat, he's a night owl, sort of just like me. Sure, he loves to (maybe pretend) purr and stroke my legs. But I think it's only because he wants some food.

At least he killed a moth the other day...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Polar said:


> I love them too... but you gotta realize, they are manipulative. As in my cat, he's a night owl, sort of just like me. Sure, he loves to (maybe pretend) purr and stroke my legs. But I think it's only because he wants some food.
> 
> At least he killed a moth the other day...


I love them specifically because they are manipulative and kill things.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ do 20-something birds deserve to be killed?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Polar said:


> ^ do 20-something birds deserve to be killed?


No, my cat doesn't kill birds. Just rodents and giant bugs. She attempts to catch birds but she is too fat to leap that far up in the air. It's quite hilarious to watch. I think the birds actually come up close just to taunt her before flying away.. probably to tell stories about the fat *** cat plopping after them trying to chase them down to their little bird children.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

diamondheart89 said:


> No, my cat doesn't kill birds. Just rodents and giant bugs. She attempts to catch birds but she is too fat to leap that far up in the air. It's quite hilarious to watch. I think the birds actually come up close just to taunt her before flying away.. probably to tell stories about the fat *** cat plopping after them trying to chase them down to their little bird children.


Lol, well then... my cat is not exactly skinny... still, in like the last year... he has managed to catch about 20 birds. Seems like he just likes to kill things that move (except for humans). Maybe he learned some tricks from my family's dog.

(and I guess that's why he hops for the birds - he realizes they are just a tease, but apparently he knows exactly when to attack.)


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

F f u L ri f f Li r u f f
That seems to work


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm seriously considering just not going to work tonight. I'm so over this night shift bs. Especially after getting up at 3:30am to go to work this morning. Now I have to work 1:00am to 10:00 am. To hell with that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FoundAndLost said:


> I'm seriously considering just not going to work tonight. I'm so over this night shift bs. Especially after getting up at 3:30am to go to work this morning. Now I have to work 1:00am to 10:00 am. To hell with that.


I's Caaash munneh!

I am lucky if I get six hours of sleep a night - my schedule is that messed up.
I work split shifts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I's Caaash munneh!
> 
> I am lucky if I get six hours of sleep a night - my schedule is that messed up.
> I work split shifts.


It's pocket change dude lol. It's not worth it.

Here is my schedule for next week.

Mon: 4:00am-1:00 pm
Tue: 5:00am-3:00PM
Wed:3:00pm- 10:00pm
Thurs: 4:00am-1:00pm
Fri: 1:00am-10:00 am
Sat 4:00am-2:00pm
Sun 5:00am-3:00pm

My job consists of unloading, processing, and recalibrating freight from trucks. I work at a tool store too, so everything is heavy as hell. Try dealing with disrespectful customers in the morning while your feeling ragged because you've been there since 1:00am and haven't slept in 2 days. Not to mention having SA and being depressed on top of that.

I also work another job on the rare days that I get off.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

mais elle etait si jolie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FoundAndLost said:


> It's pocket change dude lol. It's not worth it.
> 
> Here is my schedule for next week.
> 
> ...


You are off of work for a total of six hours after Wednesday? Blech!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someone wrote this on the bathroom stall at the movie theater:

The world does not know the evil that exists ....

I do....

And I will stop it.....


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate onions.. and it really bums me out when people put them on my hamburger when I politely ask them not to.

Also.. I think Im going to go on chat. Not that I ever say anything.. but its interesting to watch at least.

Also also.. I have my freakin test tomorrow and I haven't studied a bit. I wonder what happens when someone fails.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I lost a crown last night. I suppose that I need to make a appointment with the dentist.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I may or may not have just spent $45 on underwear....


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yay for another friend request!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

****ing wisdom tooth, why do you hurt so ****ing bad.

Special thanks to yahoo answers and all the other people who googled "gum pain at back of mouth", you make life easier for idiots like myself.



Railroad Cancellation said:


> I may or may not have just spent $45 on underwear....


its ridiculous what a good boxer briefs cost, paid $28 for one recently and that was the cheapest. Mind blown at how Jockey and such get away with it.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I need more coffee : )


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Lay back, unplug your phone,
Remove your skin, throw away the bones,
Take a long hard look at what we've allowed to go on,
This one's gonna be the last one..."

~ Richie Havens


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel the intense urge to set stuff on fire with that lighter, I wonder how many colours an xbox one would burn with? Green, Blue and Purple for sure.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Elad said:


> ****ing wisdom tooth, why do you hurt so ****ing bad.
> 
> Special thanks to yahoo answers and all the other people who googled "gum pain at back of mouth", you make life easier for idiots like myself.
> 
> its ridiculous what a good boxer briefs cost, paid $28 for one recently and that was the cheapest. Mind blown at how Jockey and such get away with it.


Well considering that all they do is stop the jewels from touching the pants they sure as hell know how to charge a fortune for them. Luckily for me though at that price I managed 3 triple packs and I thought that was pretty cool, plus, they're Space Invaders too. Wiiinniiinng.

Edit* get on that wisdom tooth br0, if at the bottom they may require a dental surgeon but the money spent will prevent a lot of foreseeable pain..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> "Lay back, unplug your phone,
> Remove your skin, throw away the bones,
> Take a long hard look at what we've allowed to go on,
> This one's gonna be the last one..."
> ...


You should pipe-up for the long w/e br0


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

“There are many who don't wish to sleep for fear of nightmares. Sadly, there are many who don't wish to wake for the same fear.” 

― Richelle E. Goodrich, Dandelions: The Disappearance of Annabelle Fancher


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Coffee really does make the day so much better. I barely got any sleep, and I feel fine now. **** me though, Im so nervous for the damn test I decided not to study for. Efffff.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, I went to McDonald's to get another smoothie and I was going to turn to the left. I was sitting there for like 5 minutes because of the heavy traffic on that ****ing road. >_< I was worried someone would honk their horn behind me. Never again. :afr I'm turning to the right next time.

----------------------------------

Wow, it's 94 degrees. So hot.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I knew it. My dad was looking at porn. I don't know why I decided to look at the history on his computer and see what kind of porn it was because I've seen what he looked at several times back when I used his old laptop. >.> So awkward.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Died three times in the entire game, killed the final boss in four shots...how the **** did I get a D!? Time to lock the doors, let down the blinds and unplug the phone. **** just got real.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Getting trained for cash next week. I'll have to pretend I enjoy talking to people.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Might go with my mommy tomorrow to eat out at a local restaurant. I haven't done that with her since I went to some place up here called Fernanda's to get pizza.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Leaving behind reasons to be missed? 

I'm wondering... isn't it a much better thing to do not to leave any such reasons? Sure, we can enrich other people's lives, but the price they pay is missing us in the end isn't it?

So it's not like we enrich their lives for free or anything, so then... isn't it better not to interfere at all? Sure we may not be able to make other people's lives more interesting, but we won't make em more crummy by the time we leave again either.

All goes back my ideas about never gain is never lose. Just something I often think about.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Booze snobs. I'm surrounded by them. Are there no simple beer people around anymore?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I should probably be a little embarrassed to admit that I think Phil Collins is a genius, but **** it, he is.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Got my first job as a cashier at a supermarket. So stressful! All of those codes to remember. It stresses me out when the line gets long, I start getting jumpy...Plus I have to bag the foods! Scanning, bagging, counting the money plus greeting customers with my fake nervous smile & my hello. Dear customers, please bear with me!!! 

I came late at my training day & my first day today. Not a good first impression...And my supervisor talked to me saying that I was too shy...I should be more 'bubbly & outgoing' -_-


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I should probably be a little embarrassed to admit that I think Phil Collins is a genius, but **** it, he is.


Wow that's a new level of low.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Finally bought a new laptop after 4 months or so, no more using the internet on my phone and being too lazy to type anything longer than a couple sentences, yay.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hope she's here...hope she's here! is my random thought


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Aren't all thoughts random?

1) Made, done, happening, or chosen without method or conscious decision


So with that said I like pie.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

"Better dead than sorry" I should have died a billion times by now. Oh the regrets. ^^ Pandabear, thoughts arent random because they are conceived in the mind and caused by stimulation of the senses.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I cant stop laughing at this.. definitely the funniest thing Ive read in a while. But Im weird.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

You are all my children.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Welp looks like a rain day! Cocooning myself in blankets, watching tv with my puppy, and sipping on hot coco I guess.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My French toast turned into a mangled bread pudding.


----------



## agoy (Jun 29, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> I should probably be a little embarrassed to admit that I think Phil Collins is a genius, but **** it, he is.


Ohhhh same here. Love him .

I went to an "energy healer" yesterday...first time. Very interesting, and I actually slept more than 6 hours last night. I feel lighter, too. I'm thinking there may be something to this stuff.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I cant stop laughing at this.. definitely the funniest thing Ive read in a while. But Im weird.


That's amazing! :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Firefox is being a real *****-a-roonie doonie.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Stayed up til 5:30 am watching Game of Thrones. Now I am at work until 10:30 tonight, it's gonna be a long day.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom told me that some man tried to rob the bank that I go to last week. She said it was on the local news and that he said he had a gun. But she said the police couldn't find a gun. He probably said that just to scare them. I hope he didn't have a gun. >.>


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why does everyone always want to race me? If you want a competition, then we can pull over to the side of the road and whip em out.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Seas can be so salty because there are crying sharks that just want to be cuddled.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Veracity said:


> Seas can be so salty because there are crying sharks that just want to be cuddled.


That sounds like a high-dea.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A show about naked people surviving in the wilderness? Alright then. The dude even shaved his junk for the show.


----------



## agoy (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm addicted to the ID channel and "love crunch". It's turning into a nightly regimen...not good.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hear those fireworks over near the courthouse in town. Wish I had someone to go with to see them. *sigh*


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

agoy said:


> I'm addicted to the ID channel and "love crunch". It's turning into a nightly regimen...not good.


Oh yeah, thanks for the reminder. I wanted to watch something on that channel tonight, lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A fireworks show that was being set up for the 4th just went out of control and blew up near my house. It's still going too and they are all blowing up on the ground. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I've lived long enough now. Dying didn't feel right when I was younger, because I felt like I just hadn't lived long enough to know for sure. I could die in honest peace with a smile on my face- and no bitterness, anger, or regrets- if it should happen any point from now on


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

What would a smart person do givin my situation..I wish I was wiser to think of a better plan. More direction, that magical inner compass that everyone else has, more intelligence..I need one of the three to get along in life with ease. 
Can't keep here much longer since I'm soulless apparently. Guess il be right back to homelessness. 

So glad life is short and fragile. So so so ****en pleased with that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This is sort of stupid and melodramatic of me, but every time I look through my friends list I remember all the people I've neglected or who have neglected me or, between the two of us, we mutually neglected to conversate with each other. Maybe it has to do with the lack appropriate-ness to start up/continue a conversation. Maybe the conversations have run their courses. Maybe we have social anxiety and are too nervous to send each other messages again (nah - couldn't be). Maybe this is all normal and I expect too much and I'm much too clingy and I think if this random person I had one funny quip with hasn't contacted me in a month, I think I've done something horribly wrong. Or worse - it's just my demeanor, my very self that has repelled the other. Ouch. 

In any case I feel my stomach drop just a little every time I look through the list and see a name I haven't heard from in ages. :/ I wonder how they're all doing, and even if I'll never know, I wish them all well.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am seeing this man.

He is 6'4", with toned arms, muscular upper body, golden tan, with neat brown hair, a strong jaw, and deep set eyes. He is athletic and always on the go, ambitious and knows what he wants.

He is holding me, I am pretty small next to him even though I'm tall. I feel cared for, I feel like he wants me, and we have great and passionate sex, and we were practically made for eachother.

Will having a man complete me? I am so obsessed with the idea of being in a perfect relationship and having a man to care for me..It is an unhealthy obsession.

Men...why must you be so damn alluring??


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I am seeing this man.
> 
> He is 6'4", with toned arms, muscular upper body, golden tan, with neat brown hair, a strong jaw, and deep set eyes. He is athletic and always on the go, ambitious and knows what he wants.
> 
> ...


:spam


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I was so anxious/strung out today that I went somewhere to buy donuts, picked out a candy bar, paid, took the donuts and ran off, leaving the candy behind. I didn't even want it anyway... (yeah I do).


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I love the burning sensation left on my lips from eating spicy Chinese noodles at half past two in the morning.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> :spam


:jealous


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> :jealous


In all honesty I couldn't be jealous of you. :no


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Its strange but I always find people that I look up to. I look up to some of the users on this site, girls I use to work with, and people in my and others families. I always feel like people are better than me.. but some are just too superior and I feel little and insecure talking to them. I wonder why.

Also Id really like a warm donut. That just sounds amazing. So amazing Im considering going to safeway or something to buy one at 5 am. Ugh, the flakey warm sugary goodness.. like biting into a ring of pure awesome.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm watching some random vlog on youtube and the vlogger is so wonderful and it's breaking my heart because I'm realizing that I've pretty much completely given up on forming meaningful friendships, now or at any point in the future.

I've always held on to the belief that I'd figure things out eventually, but somehow that belief has slipped away while I wasn't watching. I don't know how to recover from this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh, hi.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so unhappy : |


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel obligated to go outside because of the nice weather despite the fact that (a) I have a lot of work to get done, (2) I have no where to go, and (3) I feel too lazy to get ready just to go wander around in circles outdoors. 

Hm :/ But that sky is just so damn blue.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Why does everyone always want to race me? If you want a competition, then we can pull over to the side of the road and whip em out.


AHAHAHAHA. How is it that I just saw this now??



CoastalSprite said:


> I feel obligated to go outside because of the nice weather despite the fact that (a) I have a lot of work to get done, (2) I have no where to go, and (3) I feel too lazy to get ready just to go wander around in circles outdoors.
> 
> Hm :/ But that sky is just so damn blue.


You're in Vancouver, right? There's lots happening downtown - street performance festival, jazz fest...yeah ok only two things that I can think of, but they should be enough for one day.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Also I'm going to watch Cloud Atlas.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

bad baby said:


> You're in Vancouver, right? There's lots happening downtown - street performance festival, jazz fest...yeah ok only two things that I can think of, but they should be enough for one day.


Oh I know there's plenty to do, just not alone :/ It's a bit too melancholy and awkward. My few friends work during the weekends.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

What a miserable day.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think like 99.99% of girls hate me. :rain


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really don't feel awesome about anything today. I hope I do a good job on my dads haircut. Its been a month and a half or so since I graduated school.. but it feels like so much longer. I think learning to cut hair is like learning to ride a bike though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Oh, hi.


Welcome back! How was your break?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

If I no longer had SA this would be the first thing I'd do:


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Prunes taste kind of yucky :/

I feel like a granny eating these lol


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

(male) Customer at work today: I love your perfume..

Okay, I don't even wear that much perfume, so if you can smell my perfume, chances are, you're way too close to me. 
I just said thank you with what must have been the weirdest expression on my face. :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This guy in my graduating class looked at my OkCupid profile but he has a girlfriend and it says that he's single. :?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Even though you may not have feelings for someone anymore, you still don't want to run into them. Why, oh why, did I leave my house?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Oh, hi.


Hey. Welcome back.

Yes, I did notice you were gone 'cause I have no life.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Charmander said:


> If I no longer had SA this would be the first thing I'd do:


:lol
I love this.


----------



## dragonface (Jun 30, 2013)

I got stuck inside my toilet.. :flush:troll


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah ah ah! It's not nice to dropkick little girls.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let's see how much work I can pack into 2 1/2 days :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let's see how much work I can cram into 2 1/2 days this week :banana.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it's retarded when long time members on these boards change their usernames. 

No matter how awful your name was when you first joined like ilovepandabears or brittneyxoxo, the moment you change it you just lost 50% if not all reputation. You may as well just start a new account and create an introduction thread again. haha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I think it's retarded when long time members on these boards change their usernames.
> 
> No matter how awful your name was when you first joined like ilovepandabears or brittneyxoxo, the moment you change it you just lost 50% if not all reputation. You may as well just start a new account and create an introduction thread again. haha


It is interesting that this annoys you! I might change my username again just because I can. :teeth


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im so bad at free-handing! Well its art.. its not suppose to be perfect, right? Thatll be my excuse.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

There's a nudist resort near where I live. If this heat keeps up I'm going to go live with them.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

There are nine million bicycles in Beijing.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Actually I don't know what that says.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

How swell : )


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

calichick said:


> I think it's retarded when long time members on these boards change their usernames.
> 
> No matter how awful your name was when you first joined like ilovepandabears or brittneyxoxo, the moment you change it you just lost 50% if not all reputation. You may as well just start a new account and create an introduction thread again. haha


:roll


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

calichick said:


> I am seeing this man.
> 
> He is 6'4", with toned arms, muscular upper body, golden tan, with neat brown hair, a strong jaw, and deep set eyes. He is athletic and always on the go, ambitious and knows what he wants.
> 
> ...


Hey, that sounds awfully like my man..... :sus :lol


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want my last words to be "/life" and I'll actually pronounce it "forward slash life" while making the forward slash motion with my hand. Then die.

Way too much free time on my hands this week.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

cmed said:


> I want my last words to be "/life" and I'll actually pronounce it "forward slash life" while making the forward slash motion with my hand. Then die.
> 
> Way too much free time on my hands this week.


:lol:lol:lol

And the inscription on your tombstone can say "/kaput".


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

bad baby said:


> :lol:lol:lol
> 
> And the inscription on your tombstone can say "/kaput".


I was thinking something along the lines of "They carved this piece of stone just for me #stoned" but that works too.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

cmed said:


> I was thinking something along the lines of "They carved this piece of stone just for me #stoned" but that works too.


Only one hashtag? That's not going to get you very many followers down there.

#deadandburied
#nocremation
#livefastdieyoung
#leaveabeautifulcorpse
#X_X


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

bad baby said:


> Only one hashtag? That's not going to get you very many followers down there.
> 
> #deadandburied
> #nocremation
> ...


lol I guess I'll have to consult with the funeral home's social media representative first.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

cmed said:


> lol I guess I'll have to consult with the funeral home's social media representative first.


It's your tombstone. Do whatever you want. #YOSO (You only stone once)

:roll n00b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why would someone call me an ignoramus? You have got to be ****ting me.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Well, I've been afraid of changing 
'Cause I've built my life around you 
But time makes you bolder 
Children get older
I'm getting older too


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking at some dude's OkC profile totally makes me want to go out and LIVE LIFE. And this is going to sound like a complete #humblebrag (which it may or may not be, lol) but I never feel worthy of the kinds of people who give me high ratings on there. They are all so hotcoolfuninteresting_awesome_. I think I'm just really good at bullsh!tting online and writing a bunch of words that make me seem deep and mysterious and eccentric, when in real life I'm flat and uncool and I can't even twist words to give myself the illusion of having any appeal because I'm so damn anxious much of the time.

Failfailfailfailfailfail.

ETA: Whoever it was who said, "The unlived life is not worth examining." (as a counter to Socrates' "The unexamined life is not worth living.") - totally on the money, dude.

ETA2: I feel like I punctuated that all wrong...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wonder how many times a day I think the words _please, just shut up. _Even when there's no one talking, I sometimes find myself thinking it.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

All this running in one spot has left me both mentally and emotionally exhausted.

I need to save me from myself.

*cues in Pink 

Don't let me get me, I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not goin' nowhere
I'm stayin', baby I'm stayin'
You know why?
I've got staying power

Baby, I've made plans
In a fancy restaurant where we can dance
Put on my favorite dress
You know the one that oozes sexiness

Tonight when we make love
I'm goin' to work your body with my tongue
Oh baby, my mission's clear
There's more than love that keeps you here

I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again
I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again
I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over

Slow down, don't heat so fast
Anticipation makes a good thing last
Tease me with your emotions
Soon we'll share nature's body lotion

Are you ready to free?
Girl you know you got just what I need
Oh baby, my mission's clear
It's more than love that keeps you here

I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again
I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again
I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again

No, baby I'm not going anywhere
No, no, no I'm not going anywhere
I'll be here
I'll be here
For years and years

Tonight when we make love
I'm going to work your body with my tongue
Oh baby my mission's clear
There's more than love that keeps you here

I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again
I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again
I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again

I've got staying power
Just when you think it's over
I'll come right back again
I've got staying power


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm really thinking about going to the movies tomorrow. :S


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Sweet, sweet revenge

It *tastes* so good.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> It is interesting that this annoys you! I might change my username again just because I can. :teeth


"Again"?

I have no idea who you (were)?

Changing your username twice would basically just eliminate 100% of your SAS "identity." There are so many members who post on here once or 5 times that it makes it difficult to separate them all.

Why to tell you the truth in all honesty, I thought you were Tanya1 until I read that you're a male, and I just searched for Tanya1 and what do you know, she changed her username to Persephone The Dread.

And before that, I mistook Tanya1 for Tania I.

God.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> "Again"?
> 
> I have no idea who you (were)? *That is the whole point*.
> 
> ...


Well if for nothing else it makes life more interesting. :yes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Well if for nothing else it makes life more interesting. :yes


is this like a social anxiety thing where you want to continually hide yourself?

My idea is SA or not, if you're a member of an 'online community', don't you want to continually progress towards having a reputation, having friends, acquaintances?

Why would you post 8000+ and not want anyone to have the faintest idea of who you are?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I still can't understand why some people think wearing Buddy Holly type of glasses makes them look good.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> is this like a social anxiety thing where you want to continually hide yourself?
> 
> My idea is SA or not, if you're a member of an 'online community', don't you want to continually progress towards having a reputation, having friends, acquaintances?
> 
> Why would you post 8000+ and not want anyone to have the faintest idea of who you are?


I didn't know you had any friends ? :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> I didn't know you had any friends ? :b


I have a hell of a lot of acquaintenances though.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I have a hell of a lot of acquaintenances though.


Not the same thing though is it ?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Not the same thing though is it ?


I never said it was darling.

I'm not too fond of friendships anyhow. Friends are like crutches; they hold you up if you're weak and pull you down if you're strong.

Besides, once you get to a certain point where jealousy and hatred become normal encounters with others, you learn to feed off the animosity.

What is the view from the top after all if not alone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I never said it was darling.
> 
> I'm not too fond of friendships anyhow. Friends are like crutches; they hold you up if you're weak and pull you down if you're strong.
> 
> ...


Well said darling. :teeth

I guess none of us on this site are people persons so I know what you mean.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Charmander said:


> Welcome back! How was your break?





AllToAll said:


> Hey. Welcome back.
> 
> Yes, I did notice you were gone 'cause I have no life.


Fankies, I pretty much did what I did when I was here before I did go and ban myself did. Was more productive though as you can imagine! Hope you peeps are well!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Some people are so stupid and immature you just have to put them on ignore because theres no point in even talking to them.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

wondering why i cant find what i want to do?? (do?) maybe its the seeking that's the problem.

wondering if having a close group relationship with a bunch of friends will make me happy. kind of like the monkeys.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Trying to decide if I should invest in an Xbox 360 since I have a job now+they're cheaper on Amazon now too.I have a PS3, but I can never bring it off to college because my brother is a gamer too.I got my first paycheck, but haven't spent anything yet. If I get an Xbox, it probably won't be until my 2nd paycheck...I'm not in a rush to save up for PS4 either.I'm fine with just a PS3 or Xbox 360.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Her reaction throughout this video is one of lifes simple pleasures. What a champ.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Phew, the DMV was super packed today felt like I was going to have a panic attack. I'm glad I won't have to go into that place for another year.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Will work for Amazon gift cards. 

And Google Reader has unfortunately officially died as of yesterday. RIP. Your Glass project is dumb, Google team. You made the wrong choices.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AllToAll said:


>


I am 4 days in to my beard growth, was thinking about shaving. This picture has given me motivation to keep going on


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AllToAll said:


>


:clap:clap:clap



Cam1 said:


> I am 4 days in to my beard growth, was thinking about shaving. This picture has given me motivation to keep going on


4 days? You even tryin' bro? :lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Frogs march. Frogs march on. The intrepid little green fellows are upset. They have been given notice to vacate their land. A supermarket is to be built. Faces of consternation, bewilderment, and damn right outrage is speckled in the crowd. They do nobody any harm, they are friendly and kind. Like when they helped out poor Mrs Beeswax when her husband died. They hopped on that porch and put on a play for her. Oh, how they love to sing and dance and perform. It cheered Mrs Beeswax up no end, to see her favourite musical performed by her Friendly Neighbourhood Frogs (tm). And now they are on a march for justice.

and now my food is here


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Fat Councilor: "Alright there frogs, no more marching. If you keep marching you will be squashed."

One of the frogs (for they all look the same and don't have names): "oh. alright."

And thus the frogs were defeated, and had to move to the next town.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

S, the score I deserved in the first place. It gave me a D...pfft I'm a ****en winner! I don't do D's...D's are for...dumb.... S is for Super.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It's 5pm already :wtf


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> It's 5pm already :wtf


 It's 10pm already!? :wtf


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> It's 5pm already :wtf


Mind = blown. :lol


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Spent an hour of my life watching videos of dogs dressed as humans eating food, then went on to try and create one with my dog (now I have scratches all over my chest). I need a new hobby or something.

But really, these videos are just too hilarious:


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Why do people get personal and ask about school or work? Seriously don't even ask that it's none of your business, You keep out of my life especially if I don't know you for ****. I would much rather start off with a better topic like asking them about what book they are currently reading, seriously people these days are ****ing rude as ****.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Oh **** it's July!? Where the hell did June go?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Saw a guy on the bus today with a shirt that says, "You read my t-shirt. That's enough social interaction for one day."

Totally LOL'd inside. Funny because (+ despite the fact that) it's true.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Whenever I see a user who is 18, I always think "cool, were the same age." and whenever anyone ever asks my age I always want to reply that Im 18... but Im really not lol. Idk why I still feel like I am.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

People on here annoy the hell out of me but i just can't bring myself to leave this site for good. It's a love-hate relationship.

oh and minus 63 days to go. (god i'm so glad i'm past that!)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My hot chocolate is getting cold : )


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah.. still cant stop freaking out.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Whenever I see a user who is 18, I always think "cool, were the same age." and whenever anyone ever asks my age I always want to reply that Im 18... but Im really not lol. Idk why I still feel like I am.


I think it is because you feel that you have not progressed and moved on with your life since you were 18. And being 18 feels more safe and people perhaps don't expect as much from you than they do when you are in your twenties.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

tannasg said:


> I think it is because you feel that you have not progressed and moved on with your life since you were 18. And being 18 feels more safe and people perhaps don't expect as much from you than they do when you are in your twenties.


Unfortunately I think youre right. Although I have accomplished a bit more than an 18 year old, it still doesn't seem like enough to make me 20.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Whenever I see a user who is 18, I always think "cool, were the same age." and whenever anyone ever asks my age I always want to reply that Im 18... but Im really not lol. Idk why I still feel like I am.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> People on here annoy the hell out of me but i just can't bring myself to leave this site for good. It's a love-hate relationship.
> 
> oh and minus 63 days to go. (god i'm so glad i'm past that!)


Welcome back and congratulations on surviving. :kiss


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Welcome back and congratulations on surviving. :kiss


I appreciate that Amo - thanks.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why the **** am I craving chicken McNuggets again :con


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have to run now, but I can't stand running with my buddies because they are way too slow compared to the pace i'm used to from the army.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Words... so often used by people who have little or nothing to say. But at times they're explosive, depending on who catches them.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> I have to run now, but I can't stand running with my buddies because they are way too slow compared to the pace i'm used to from the army.


A 50 lb pack and combat boots will slow you down to their speed.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

F*ckity **** I fractured my foot. The nurse said I had very bony feet. I need my feet for walking. I don't want a pot. I can't believe it's still fractured after 8 weeks. Ok, I can. I did everything to aggravate it and nothing to help it. I was going to get it checked it out as soon as got back to NHSland but I'm stupid and decided it was best to put it off for another month.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

You know your life needs a change when you think to yourself, "hey, I should watch East Los High."


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

"My cat from hell" is my new favourite show. It has cats in it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel much more confident now.. if other managers are as nice as the one I just met, maybe putting myself out there wont be so hard.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Gniog ot eht ekal worromot rof eht htrouf fo Yluj. T'nac tiaw ot og. \(^_^)/


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

There is nothing going on in Last Post Wins right now. Why ?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate the way I talk and the vibes that I give off. Watching my own video blogs is torturous.. my image and the way I sound just screams "dumb little girl". Meh.. well back to the virtual world for me. Gotta go cap some fools.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I feel bad for that girl who came to our dorms. She seemed so innocent and vulnerable - and my roommates were talking to her so suggestively. And she innocently didn't even realise it. If she wasn't such a nice girl, i'd probably have participated as well...but I can't bring myself to be such an *******. Even though i see nothing wrong with how they behaved.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a weird *** dream where Pamela Anderson was talking to me through the TV and in one part of the dream there was a rhinoceros in my backyard in a pool. :wtf:wtf:wtf


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I really have to get past this newfound mindset of "I had a bad day, so I'll treat myself"... I'm going to be completely broke and unable to pay for school by September at this rate. And you won't believe how much the hospital I'm at charges for a Powerade.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe I'll go to the movie theatre Friday. I just want to do some exposure therapy. The thing that scares me is having to pay while there's a bunch of people behind me. >_< I'm also thinking about walking up there since I live walking distance away from the movie theatre.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

"Well, that was life. Gladness and pain...hope and fear...and change. Always change! You could not help it. You had to let the old go and take the new to your heart...learn to love _it_ and then let _it_ go in turn."

I can relate to this sentiment. One would think that this would become easier over time, one would get used to the continual embracing and letting go, but I find it becoming increasingly harder to do so. So many memories...maybe part of the process of letting go is to forget, but I can't forget.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I may go to Italy at the end of this month. There's a 50% chance it'll happen and I'll know by the middle of next week (or so). If it doesn't happen I will *never* get my hopes up about anything. And by never I mean until a more titillating possibility presents itself.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

D'awww, it's raining a bit right now, but the sun is still up and I just heard a little girl from across the street yell, "A wainbooooooow! Wainbow! Wainbow!"



shelbster18 said:


> Maybe I'll go to the movie theatre Friday. I just want to do some exposure therapy. The thing that scares me is having to pay while there's a bunch of people behind me. >_< I'm also thinking about walking up there since I live walking distance away from the movie theatre.


I hate it when things are in walking distance. Because there's no excuse to not be able to go, or to go in a car there. No, you have to walk, and have all those people on the streets judging your life.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My favorite insulting name for someone: Godless douche monster. Thatd make a good status actually... hrm..


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

A friend of mine is being really unpleasant. I don't even want to respond to them.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy 4th of July everyone!!

to my favorite country and people in the world


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!!
> 
> to my favorite country and people in the world


Woop woop! Happy 4th SAS! How are you celebrating calichick?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

A simple statement that would have saved us both lots of trouble.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Woop woop! Happy 4th SAS! How are you celebrating calichick?


She told me she was heading over to Watts to kick it with her bros. :boogie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank God for black & milds.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I really like the movie Celeste and Jesse forever. I love the music, the indie feel of it, and Rashida shows her talent. Yay!

I f*cking love independent films.

And Spring breakers looks like it will be a cult favorite. **** the haters, the movie is awesome.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I really like the movie Celeste and Jesse forever. I love the music, the indie feel of it, and Rashida shows her talent. Yay!


That was such a fantastic movie.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> That was such a fantastic movie.


Agreed. The music is amazing. Not your typical love story or whatever. Like 500 days of summer.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sighh..boring night. I keep listening to the same music over and over....

Phoenix- Trying to be cool is awesome


----------



## DoctorsCompanioncix (Jul 2, 2013)

I love chocolate!!!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Hate waiting in queue.wish they had self check in booths


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Woop woop! Happy 4th SAS! How are you celebrating calichick?


You know, just heading over to Watts to kick it with the bros.

how about you?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

calichick said:


> You know, just heading over to Watts to kick it with the bros.
> 
> how about you?


Not a damn thing. I'll probably end up hanging out with an old friend that I haven't seen in year. My sister and bro-in-law are sick with the flu and my dad is taking my mom and two of her friends to an Angels game. I excommunicated myself from my main group of friends after realizing that I wasn't thriving at all around them. They were only weighing me down. I could spend the 4th with my girlfriend, but it's always a long drive as she lives in the IE. I'm trying to save on gas. Her birthday is next week, so I'll see her then. I hate being alone on the 4th, so I'll do whatever I can to avoid that.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Whoever carved Mt Rushmore did a really good job. I don't know anything about mountain carving but it looks exactly like the people it's supposed to look like. Well done.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm getting tired of playing ****ing passive aggressive games with these grown *** kids. I don't do this b*tch sh*t. It's annoying as ****. 

Hell, I'm starting to get mad at myself for f*cking enabling you to play these f*ckin games. 

You know who you are.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

stressed as **** and its wearing on me. I keep feeling constantly fatigued and getting headaches, as well just general feeling of unease. Its also that time of the year I feel like an absolute freak.

to top it all off the song "under pressure" by queen keeps playing in my head, the chorus in particular. I feel like punching myself in the face and starting a brawl with a lampshade right now.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I just signed up for Social Anxiety Busters of OC. This seems way more legit than making a thread and trying to network with people on the forum. Hopefully they accept my crazy ***.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I sometimes wonder whether my love of cats goes farther than normal.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Raeden said:


> I sometimes wonder whether my love of cats goes farther than normal.


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Yes, yes it does.


Blasphemy. I will not give into these thoughts! There is obviously no such thing as liking cats too much.






Totally normal.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Raeden said:


> Blasphemy. I will not give into these thoughts! There is obviously no such thing as liking cats too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I finally see your true form!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I shouldn't have done that, but wow it gives me such a adrenaline rush. I can't sit still now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

It goes so much smoother if you just press that "Call" button without dwelling over what you're going to say.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I shouldn't have done that, but wow it gives me such a adrenaline rush. I can't sit still now.


You're back! O_O


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

The feeling you get from your gut when you're nervous -_-


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This is the first post in 3 years that I'm actually posting from a laptop as opposed to a phone. It's no wonder my posts looked like utter crap up until now.

Also, it brings back so much nostalgia looking at this site's layout on a laptop...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

That thread that I made in the past about the unattractiveness of femsles who sleep around has changed my behaviour towards females. Nowadays I just use them and discard them l...use and discard.And I hate myself for that. I'm too drunk right now to be bothered to explain why, but the responses that i got from the females on this site actually turned me into this ******* that im right now.

thanks for nothing!

It's probably a bad idea to post drunk, so im off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> That thread that I made in the past about the unattractiveness of femsles who sleep around has changed my behaviour towards females. Nowadays I just use them and discard them l...use and discard.And I hate myself for that. I'm too drunk right now to be bothered to explain why, but the responses that i got from the females on this site actually turned me into this ******* that im right now.
> 
> thanks for nothing!
> 
> It's probably a bad idea to post drunk, so im off.


Yeah, I think there is some attitude bursting through - remember, it's your thinking.....not all women are like that; most are decent.

At the same time, you need to lift yourself up. You are a bit more valuable a person than you give yourself credit for. You are IsraeliSASsy - you just have to remember that.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, I think there is some attitude bursting through - remember, it's your thinking.....not all women are like that; most are decent.
> 
> At the same time, you need to lift yourself up. You are a bit more valuable a person than you give yourself credit for. You are IsraeliSASsy - you just have to remember that.


"IsraeliSASsy". LOL.

In all honesty, i still can't figure out why you, a conservative Christisn, doesn't despise me after all the garbage that i've littered this site with...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost made out with a cute guy last night. Then he went ahead and ruined it by talking...So.Much.BS.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> D'awww, it's raining a bit right now, but the sun is still up and I just heard a little girl from across the street yell, "A wainbooooooow! Wainbow! Wainbow!"
> 
> I hate it when things are in walking distance. Because there's no excuse to not be able to go, or to go in a car there. No, you have to walk, and have all those people on the streets judging your life.


Heh, yea. xD But it is for exposure. I'll probably just freak out and not go tomorrow. I live in a small town where people from my HS would notice me a lot easier....It was raining here, too. It's actually been raining for like a week now. I've been hearing a lot of thunder. Our power almost went out earlier.

-----------------------

I love helping my mom cook. ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Dam now their calling, time to pretend I'm asleep


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Shouldn't have missed taking my meds, I keep getting "brain zaps" and they feel so weird. Ugh.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want a hug-wolf ;~;


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Mary and Max is such a strange movie, the fact that it's claymation you'd think that it's directed toward children, but it's themes are so dark and mature. It's a slow, grey movie...yet I keep coming back. Somehow I feel that there's a lesson there, I just can't figure it out.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Not a damn thing. I'll probably end up hanging out with an old friend that I haven't seen in year. My sister and bro-in-law are sick with the flu and my dad is taking my mom and two of her friends to an Angels game. I excommunicated myself from my main group of friends after realizing that I wasn't thriving at all around them. They were only weighing me down. I could spend the 4th with my girlfriend, but it's always a long drive as she lives in the IE. I'm trying to save on gas. Her birthday is next week, so I'll see her then. I hate being alone on the 4th, so I'll do whatever I can to avoid that.


That sounds lovely, I was actually home alone all day today working, so I couldn't "hang with the bros" (sorry to disappoint tannasg). I'm going out now, can't wait for the fireworks!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This sucks...I have a headache so who knows if I will go out and watch fireworks...blah.,


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Damn I love my plug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> "IsraeliSASsy". LOL.
> 
> In all honesty, i still can't figure out why you, a conservative Christisn, doesn't despise me after all the garbage that i've littered this site with...


Why _would_ I despise you? You didn't do anything to me. :stu


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Kafka. Je pense à toi.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

My nose hurts, and I'm a tissue away from looking like Rudolph.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Goddamnit there's too much filler, ****ing filler everywhere, oh god...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Look at the stuff I bought. My life is now slightly better because I've filled it a bit more with nice things (leaving myself broke in the process). I mean, it's not a vapid quick high that'll soon fade and made me sad again. Nah, this stuff is totally gonna be the thing that makes me happy.


























I feel so happy knowing I'm going to own that red dress. Thank god I live in America where materialism is the way of life. Seriously, I wouldn't cut it anywhere else. I love stuff too much. I love filling my life with stuff, getting sad and hating the stuff, getting rid of the stuff, then getting new stuff to start the cycle all over again. Thank god for stuff.


----------



## peopleperson51783 (May 31, 2013)

I thought fireworks were supposed to blow things up. What is this world coming to?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why _would_ I despise you? You didn't do anything to me. :stu


Bah, my mind was barely conscious when I wrote this. Go figure.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Barette said:


>


This dress is really pretty. I love the cut. (Would never wear it though :b).
-

I'm finally done my essay and it's not even 1 AM yet! I'll get almost four hours of solid sleep tonight! :yay


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Big chief brown bottom.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Bah, my mind was barely conscious when I wrote this. Go figure.


Nah, you're cool .


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It might snow tonight.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Only three more days left.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

don't bother to slice the kiwi... just pop the whole thing in your mouth and enjoy the juicy goodness! :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

kesker said:


> don't bother to slice the kiwi... just pop the whole thing in your mouth and enjoy the juicy goodness! :yes


Doesn't seem very appetizing. :sus


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

the 4th of july was yesterday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish I could look young forever. I hope that when I'm in my 30s, I look really young. That would be so awesome. 

-------------------------

Looks like I'll just go to the movies tomorrow. I know I keep changing it but I already went to the lake for a couple of hours today with my parents to see my sister. She was staying up there with her husband for like a week and they're coming back Sunday. That means I'll have something to do tomorrow.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

*The 4 Stages of Competence*
1. Unconscious incompetence
2. Conscious incompetence
3. Conscious competence
4. Unconscious competence

I guess I should be thankful that I'm usually on level 2 rather than level 1? :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just finished a 10 km run. 

It's so weird to run past all the drunkards who go out on a Friday night. So...out of place.

The best thing is that I couldn't care less. Ever since I've finished with the army, evrything else in my life just seems like a bonus. Really makes you think about perspective....


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Will write today.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jesus Christ, my dreams are getting weirder by the night. I had a dream where a magic curse hit the world and caused everyone to steal, and I was a supermarket and while everyone else was stealing food and money, I was stealing condoms. Large, then medium, and small. The small said "8+" but it meant that eight inches and smaller. Weird. Now I really just want to see a condom in real life. I don't know why.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Narcissism is such a peculiar trait. It renders its victims deceived for they chase the fickle shadow of a vapor.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ooogeda boogeda oogeda. Why do I keep saying that? >.> I'm so weird.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> Kafka. Je pense à toi.


Whenever I think of "The Metamorphosis" I feel like the foreword should be these narrated words.






It makes thinking of the text critically very difficult and the urge to spend all day on youtube for watching AD clips strong.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cricket slam jam with the horse jam!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

All I'm missing is dutch process cocoa and vegetable shortening for my baking needs. So close yet so far. Actually, Whole Foods isn't that far.

edit: dutch process cocoa is such a whole foods/trader joe's sounding ingredient. Like I can seriously tell if a product would be in those kind of stores judging on name alone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom doesn't want me going walking to the movie theatre because she doesn't want me walking home in the dark. -__- I'd rather go up there later to see it than during the day. I'm doing this for exposure. It would be embarrassing to drive up there when it only takes like 2-3 minutes to get there when driving. That Monsters, Inc. movie isn't playing up here anymore but the new Despicable Me movie is playing. I'd rather see that one. I think I'd be okay walking on my way home if I don't go through the neighborhoods. >.>


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

I am so bored right now that I am jumping from thread to thread like a frog in a rock-filled pond.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I really need to try new meds. My anxiety and lows seem to flicker on and off at different points of the year, like now. I feel like getting under my duvet and never coming out, I'll waste away while the world continues on. Nothing seems to get my mood up right now, I feel like a complete freak. I'm disgusted with how I look and can't shake the feeling of "this is as good as it gets" even though I know (I hope) these thoughts are temporary, because I'm barely functioning as is.

I can't believe I was naive enough to think I was over my issues, everything seemed clear and I was certain I would never slip back into how I once was, but as time passes and the meds become more tolerable it seems inevitable. I shouldn't beat myself up too bad though, because being naive is a good thing for me (maybe?), if I lose that then I really am ruined.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I weren't so disgusting, and people wouldn't feel terribly humiliated to be seen with me :sigh I want to go to a football game but need someone there to explain it to me. My only friends don't like it (nor do I really, but I want to go to our stadium). I feel like I'm not worthy enough to go or do most things. It's a bit comforting to know that even in another life, I wouldn't have been any more human.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> uck the Coast guard. look I g asghhhh ****l it!!!!!!!!


most of us don't speak french. translate please.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

leonardess said:


> most of us don't speak french. translate please.


Translation: had a bad experience in the SAS chat.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why, why do you go there? you should know better.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I do. However I was drinking and thought I would try it again.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been driniking and hove NOT been in chat. let this be a lesson to you.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Lesson learned!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

see there? your sig really is true.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I used to make fun of Carl Sagan when he first hit the scene.

"the earth.........is.....ROUND"....

of course, I then went on to spend my time after graduating (barely) high school getting high on the beach.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> I don't know what that means. So you don't care for Carl Sagan. Fine. That's fine. I just happen to enjoy how he brings the cosmos to the uninformed viewer in an understandable and gratifying manner. I PERSONALLY enjoy his voice, eloquence and the way he can bring abstract things into understanding by using unique analogizes and. ... Oh hell none of this matters.
> 
> This is the Just for Fun Forum anyway who who gives a ****ing ****.......... Lets have fun then...


That's a cute cat gif.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Translation: had a bad experience in the SAS chat.


Yeah, you don't go in saying controversial stuff and then leave abruptly when someone tries to help you. But I guess we can just chalk that up to your drunkenness, hmm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Lions roared tonight.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

???  ???


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Im so tired now. Want to be in bed


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cheery said:


> Yeah, you don't go in saying controversial stuff and then leave abruptly when someone tries to help you. But I guess we can just chalk that up to your drunkenness, hmm.


You're right. I shouldn't go in there while drinking. I shouldn't be drinking at all. I apologize for the way I acted.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Why the flip do the neighbors across the street still play "part-hey music". Okay, it's Saturday, but it's just 5pm. That bass could run right off to where the rocks land.

And helicopters and lawnmowers and sh... And I think two crows were making babies.

(based on what I've been hearing today from my window that might be a little bit too far open... but it's summer darnit)


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I can't believe I used to watch this lol. I used to love this show.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm really torn between eating cake and healthy food. Both are delicious but my folks place has numerous unhealthy(drool-worthy) foods that I simply can't ignore and resist


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why do people always ask me if I wear eyeliner?:roll

Are there guys out there who actually use it?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welp, looks like I won't be able to see that movie since it's in 3D. What's the point in stupid 3D? It ruins everything. I don't want to wear those stupid 3D glasses, even though I want to sit in the back. It's so lame and it's like $3 more just for a 3D movie. Everything always has to be ruined for me. This is what happens when I try to go out and do stuff. No point in having to please society just to go out places. Even when I do want to go out, it just pisses me off that society wants us to be outgoing. Social standards are like one of the dumbest things in existence.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The forum seems so different now. I guess all of the other elderly SAS people have either been sent to virtual internment camps or migrated to another place that I assume to be the Florida of the internet. Somewhere, I imagine that Vincenzo has been metaphorically reduced to chained bifocals and a pair of liver-spotted knuckles clutching a steering wheel.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am going to bed now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why does money exist? Why do we even need it? I think it's stupid and causes so many problems. I wish we could just go back to the cavemen days.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Why does money exist? Why do we even need it? I think it's stupid and causes so many problems. I wish we could just go back to the cavemen days.


*hits you with my club and takes you to my cave*


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

When I see a person with a beautiful head, but with no body, like out of proportion, too short, small legs, long waisted or too skinny or no curves, it makes me think, damn, if only you were slender and tall you would be a knockout.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> *hits you with my club and takes you to my cave*


Yay! I'm free at last. \(^_^)/ Now, I don't have to worry about anything! =D


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yay! I'm free at last. \(^_^)/ Now, I don't have to worry about anything! =D


Cave Woman cook T-rex Burger!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish someone else could make this decision for me. Wish I could have time and opportunities back.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Cave Woman cook T-rex Burger!


One T-rex burger coming right up. :boogie


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

“The scariest moment is always just before you start.”

― Stephen King, On Writing


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Been learning just how truly horrible people are lately and how good things always happen to them and they never get what they deserve.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Felt good going for a swim.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Some people on this forum are scary.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

shelbster18 said:


> Welp, looks like I won't be able to see that movie since it's in 3D. What's the point in stupid 3D? It ruins everything. I don't want to wear those stupid 3D glasses, even though I want to sit in the back. It's so lame and it's like $3 more just for a 3D movie. Everything always has to be ruined for me. This is what happens when I try to go out and do stuff. No point in having to please society just to go out places. Even when I do want to go out, it just pisses me off that society wants us to be outgoing. Social standards are like one of the dumbest things in existence.


I think in a year or two, you won't have to wear glasses to see 3D movies. Nintendo first came up with it with their 3DS. It's called "parallax barrier autostereoscopy". Sounds kinda weird, and it only works if you are looking at it at a direct angle. But I assume, soon enough, scientists will figure at a way to make it work from all angles, ... Shelly.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

It's 4AM, what the hell am I still doing up.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Heyyou said:


> It's 4AM, what the hell am I still doing up.


You really should go to bed. Tomorrow awaits another round of Last Post Wins !


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I love Wes Anderson.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Drella said:


> *The forum seems so different now.* I guess all of the other elderly SAS people have either been sent to virtual internment camps or migrated to another place that I assume to be the Florida of the internet. Somewhere, I imagine that Vincenzo has been metaphorically reduced to chained bifocals and a pair of liver-spotted knuckles clutching a steering wheel.


Hi Drella, I remember you... back in like, 2008. I never actually talked to you, but... whatever. And I agree, the forum seems different. I've tried to figure it out here are some of my theories, conveniently linear;

1) Information travels faster that it has ever done; because:
2) The internet (especially social media) has exploded, and not in what's considered a bad way. It's a source for either true or false information. Mostly true, and it's available nearly world-wide
3) Therefore, we are evolving faster than it's actually healthy for us
4) Related to point #3, deindividualism seems to be on the increase, which might explain, as an example, all the silly GIFs (which are so 1995)
5) All of the above.

(I'm sorry if that doesn't make any sense, I have barely slept and I need to pack as we are leaving for Germany in about T minus 5 hours. Gawd, I hate packing.)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I basically spend all my time hanging with two buddies, and texting with a girl who I think is actually the bee's knee's...and I've never been more depressed. Some people would love the life I live, and yet every day that I wake up and keep going is, to me, a minor miracle. 

I'm messed.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

this forum seems so busy now... what happened?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> this forum seems so busy now... what happened?


Aliens.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I have stared beauty in the face and it stared back, unflinching.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Reclus said:


> I have stared beauty in the face and it stared back, unflinching.


Mirrors.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I can see my 600th post on the horizon.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So this American girl in one of my lecture classes started to chat me up just because she "heard I used to live in the UK". She didn't leave me alone for like half an hour and then suggested I come with her and her friends to the swimming pool.

I mean, seriously?! Are they all that forward.:roll


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hadron said:


> So this American girl in one of my lecture classes started to chat me up just because she "heard I used to live in the UK". She didn't leave me alone for like half an hour and then suggested I come with her and her friends to the swimming pool.
> 
> I mean, seriously?! Are they all that forward.:roll


Not always but....it is fairly common.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It feels weird to get all jittery from 6 cups of coffee and then take benzos and immediately be brought back down.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I need coffee


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i love broccoli. broccoli is the best. broccoli for president.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Self-consciousness is really a form of egotism.
-Gloria Naylor


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polar said:


> I think in a year or two, you won't have to wear glasses to see 3D movies. Nintendo first came up with it with their 3DS. It's called "parallax barrier autostereoscopy". Sounds kinda weird, and it only works if you are looking at it at a direct angle. But I assume, soon enough, scientists will figure at a way to make it work from all angles, ... Shelly.


I had to read that like three times to understand what that was saying. xD Quite interesting, though. And my name's not Shelly. :bah


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

There's nothing like ice cold water on a hot summer day.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

None of my friends want to run with me because I run "too fast" for them. 

Well, screw them! I'm running alone...


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Bah, only did 7 km because it's so boring running alone!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Drawer is reward backwards. You'll find a reward in your drawer.

-------------------------------

I finally have a new kind of cereal to eat. This oates and honey Special K cereal is so good.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

The internet started leaving me behind at mySpace, I believe. Then came Facebook, Twitter, gifs and memes, and now I'm just wandering lost on the webs...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> So this American girl in one of my lecture classes started to chat me up just because she "heard I used to live in the UK". She didn't leave me alone for like half an hour and then suggested I come with her and her friends to the swimming pool.
> 
> I mean, seriously?! Are they all that forward.:roll


From her viewpoint, you are a tall, good-looking foreigner. You are quiet and somewhat brooding. This makes you mysterious and very attractive to her. Either that or she's just looking for a guy to hook up with while she's away from home.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Heat and work make for a miserable me.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

One thing I hate about this good weather we're getting... All my neighbours are out on their balconies and porches, so I'm afraid to even step outside. I can't even water the plants or grab something from the fridge downstairs without constant fear of judgment. Does the neighbour think I'm fat in these shorts? Did that neighbour hear the fight last night? Do the kids still like me? Do they think I'm ignoring them?

Saying "hi" while throwing out the trash shouldn't be this stressful but it is. I'm not going to do it tonight till it's dark out.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got home and discovered we're OUT OF BEER.

This day just got 100000x longer.

>:[


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha, The Gremlins is on TV. Well, I guess there's something decent to watch. I never finished this movie when I first watched it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Heat and work make for a miserable me.


Yeah. It's been 90-100 degrees the past 4 days and I've worked around 35 hours in a small kitchen/building with a massive oven right in the middle of it. It's brutal.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Go to Bueno Nacho, Chimirito and a Naco! Always grande size, why not I'm buyin?! Sigh...old Disney.

I think I'm gonna go to Taco Bell.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

bad baby said:


> >:[


that would be an error probably a syntax error because you can't append a function like > to a list and there's no end to the list ] , wait im not sure about that actually.
Too many haskell syntax rules.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

AFjaadjbnakfbnb. Reading some of the posts in the relationships forum is reallllly pissing me off. Guys who carry around such insane levels of misogyny shouldn't be dating at all. It's disturbing to even think about.



galacticsenator said:


> that would be an error probably a syntax error because you can't append a function like > to a list and there's no end to the list ] , wait im not sure about that actually.
> Too many haskell syntax rules.


Does not compute.

*nerdgasms*


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm starting to gain understanding in the appeal of pinterest and tumbler type sites. It's AWESOME

Also my little sister and my niece have the loudest and heartiest laugh. It's so adorable and makes me feel so happy inside


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ill never understand why girls get their nails done. Its the most pointless way to spend your money.

[sarcasm] I love how all the girls I know on facebook post these hypocritical statuses about how theyre allowed to be a b*tch.. but all guys are terrible people. It just makes so much sense. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

The new moderation on this site doesn't seem to be very fond of me. How can anyone blame me for "competing whose SA is worse".:roll


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

nope... this place still sucks


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

also, I need this man in my life


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Just had an ah-ha moment, sometimes I can read or hear something and not know what the hell the person is talking about or what they may be referring to, but as soon as I forget about it the true meaning just jumps into my brain. Even the most mundane things suddenly make sense...sigh. This ah-ha moment was not a happy one, in fact this ah-ha moment might get someone slapped up.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of this Ninja movie which I think was a series. There were like 3 movies, two of the ninjas were male, one was a woman. One of them was working as an electrician when he turned into a ninja. The female one went into like a sauna with this one guy and made out with him while she killed him with her ring? They are pretty old and came out like in the 80s or maybe 90s. One of them sliced a billiard ball in half with his sword.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Thats a very long thread.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I had the greatest dream of my life last night.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No more Game of Thrones episodes til March, what am I going to do!?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I realized today that at some point, in the past year or two, I had stopped drooling in my sleep. It had been a problem my whole life (mom always teased me about my slobbering)... but I've been waking up to a dry pillow pretty much every night in recent memory. I feel like such a grown-up :clap Tmi? :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Ill never understand why girls get their nails done. Its the most pointless way to spend your money.


Barbie syndrome. Aka the need to have each inch of the body pampered, primped and perfect.

Only flaw in the plan was that Barbie was invented by a woman, and it takes a real woman with only a 1/4 of a brain to know that men aren't looking at your nails when they're checking you out :lol


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Tomorrow, this exec in my company is coming to my office.

He's special in my mind because he's one of the only guys at the top that hasn't made some kind of advance on me or expressed any kind of interest whatsoever.

I've wondered about him a lot, and put my finger on it that perhaps he is gay. It would explain why he's middle aged and compared to the other men, single. Always purposefully surrounded by other men. I'm not sure about it yet though, but I am definitely putting a 50% bet on it because I've had bad luck with being associated with gay guys in the past when I thought they were 100% hetero. 

I'm going to try my very best to impress tomorrow.....


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s much, much cooler today. Is this summer´s way of telling us that there will be a winter this year too ?


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Just one more post until I hit the big 600. I am saving it for a special thread.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

My mental illness is caused by unknown


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's so weird listening to Nick ferrari on a beach in Israel whilst sipping beer.

Also, it feels like I'm on holiday right now. Especially since about half the people here are tourists.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Never play with the feelings of others, because you may win the game but the risk is that you will surely lose that person for a lifetime.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sigh


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The best is yet to come.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I realized today that at some point, in the past year or two, I had stopped drooling in my sleep. It had been a problem my whole life (mom always teased me about my slobbering)... but I've been waking up to a dry pillow pretty much every night in recent memory. I feel like such a grown-up :clap Tmi? :b


Oh, wow.xD I hardly drool. It always feels uncomfortable when I drool and it gets on my face. When I wake up and find out I drooled on my face, I wipe it off right away. It's like all wet and sticky. lol

---------------------------

This flea problem seems to be getting even worse. I found four fleas and flushed them down the toilet yesterday and found another one on my bra but I didn't catch that one.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ The **** is going on in that avatar :wtf


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ The **** is going on in that avatar :wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Tartar Sauce


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't wait to go test it out. I better not have spent $160 for nothing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Monotony said:


> ^ The **** is going on in that avatar :wtf


lol...It's a girl sucking on Rocket popsicles. I want a Rocket popsicle now. I haven't had one in years.

---------------------------

I just saw a piece of paper in the dining room saying something about some forms my dad needs for information for an STD. O_O


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I think Snoop sounds ever better than Wiz over a Cardo beat. I thought that was impossible but s___

Nvm.

Chorus just came in. Nah, Wiz got him with the chorus. Wiz do better choruses over cardo beats. That's for sure.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welp, I just did a 25 minute workout on the treadmill. That's the first time I actually exercised in 2 years. :S 

The burning sensation felt good. I missed that feeling.  I just don't want to get too small.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Great customer service.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Most might find it odd that a good portion of the music I listen to is in a language that I cannot understand.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.ted.com/playlists/10/who_are_the_hackers.html


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

living in the central city now and constantly seeing girls dressed up heading to bars and such is making me feel like bubble boy. what the hell am I doing. Its also made me realize I really, really need to get laid again. for my sanity.

maybe I should head out solo, I mean its like 5 minutes walking to get to places, the only problem is now that I dont drink.. what exactly do I do? 

I've leaned so heavily on alcohol during these situations growing up and now I seem to have forgotten how to have fun sober in a bar/club. I like dancing as much as the next guy (probably moreso) but to go out sober dancing alone sounds like my water supply has been contaminated with excess estrogen. I might as well keep some tampax in my wallet and shout "wooo, girls nnight!" waiting in line to be rejected by the 7ft samoan bouncer.

maybe I'm just over that stuff, I feel like I should be doing it since I have close to zero interaction with people right now, but at the same time I think "whats the point". the end does not justify the means. Its something I've done and feel like that time has passed. right now I feel like trying something new. like finding a girl and just watching tv/movie marathons doing the snuggie on a friday night, because temporary obviously is no longer working. I need something more permanent in my life, maybe this is that something.

or maybe a pet, or some new phone apps. yeah. overpriced **** always makes me feel better.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s raining and it feels like autumn.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Winterwalk said:


> John Boorman´s movie Excalibur is a masterpiece.


Yes. Yes it is!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm so bored. I should take up cigarettes as a hobby. It would give me a reason to go outside once in a while. Whenever someone says they're going outside for a smoke I always think "well that sounds fun."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Great album this one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

cmed said:


> I'm so bored. I should take up cigarettes as a hobby. It would give me a reason to go outside once in a while. Whenever someone says they're going outside for a smoke I always think "well that sounds fun."


Yeah coughing up your lungs is a great past time. :no


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Yeah coughing up your lungs is a great past time. :no


was not being srs


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if people here reply to my messages. I don't come here that often.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I enjoyed our chat yesterday night, it's been a very long time since I had a four hour conversation with someone.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good night america.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well... about 5 hours to go....

Bye 20s. Sorta missed you. Especially when I was around 25-26. Life was actually pretty fun.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I can smell somebody cooking mushrooms. uke uke uke


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Winterwalk said:


> It´s raining and it feels like autumn.


Sounds like perfection. Well, all you need now is to be listening to Erik Satie's gymnopedies and then it's perfection. I wish it would rain.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

That water's out. THE WATER IS OUT! Just as I was about to take a shower. I think the other houses have water. Just not ours. It's because we live in front of a sewer or pipes or... pipesewers. That's racist. And sexist. And ageist. And homophobic. And like... prejudiced man.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a shame so many of you are so bitter.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazes me how after 4 consecutive days of high 90's and humidity we are now on a 3 day stretch of high 60's and rain. I'm just glad it's not hot anymore.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whoever decided what's considered socially acceptable and what isn't is a piece of scum.

---------------------

Just went another 25 minutes on the treadmill. 

---------------------

I recently found out that American citizens have to do jury duty. :blank Why have I not known about this? I think it's stupid.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There is a friend of my roomate staying at our place for a few days and I have NEVER known someone to talk as much as she does. If she didn't say something for 10 seconds I would fear she had a stroke. On top of that she uses the word "like" every 2nd word. Good times in the aussie household.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Polar said:


> Well... about 5 hours to go....
> 
> Bye 20s. Sorta missed you. Especially when I was around 25-26. Life was actually pretty fun.


Happy Birthday :hb and welcome to the TwentyNinePlus Club. :clap

You get to witness my 94,000th post as a present :lol

******************
** 94,000th Post!!!! **
******************


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wonder if my cat will be angry at her checkup.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sexibikinigirl messaged me on OKCupid.

5 things she can't live without:

Sex
Cupcakes
Boys
Bikinis
Jensen Ackles 


Yeah I bet she's real... Still seeing I had a message was exciting for a split second ;p


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok. Your behavior pissed me off.

Adios.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I really wish my best friend's phone wasn't broken. I have so much I need to tell her. But I can't so I'll tell Internet strangers instead (the stuff that can be shared anyways).

I just had the first serious conversation I've ever had with my brother. Told him that as long as he can find a life he's satisfied with, I'll be happy. I just don't want him to be alone with no one there for him one day...

My brother is the purest antisocialite you will ever, ever find. He's *not *socially anxious- he's witty, good with people, funny- he just scorns and distrusts them.

But at the same time, I know no one can go on happy for long without others, right? I mean if anyone can, it's him, but still... I don't think he's even happy now. Has he ever been? Because I don't quite remember a time where he was.

And it also just occurred to me... I think a patient I had today may have been trying to commit suicide.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

This banana has been sitting on my desk for like an hour. I just noticed it's there. Well, I noticed it when my mum gave it to me an hour ago, but that felt like an eternity ago and another lifetime ago and I can't even think straight right now and I don't know what the point of this post is and whateverwhatever I should just eat the damn thing so as to avoid randomly discovering it an hour later and having another "dude wtf where did this come from?!?!" moment.

I don't know what I'm typing but these words look nice.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm becoming tanned. I'm ruining my image.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I'm becoming tanned. I'm ruining my image.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


>


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calling it now, movie of the year, will buy popcorn/10


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

: (


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The song I'm listening to now>>>>, the beat hits harder than Chris Brown.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

My aunt offered me deer kidney pie a week ago. I don't care if it's healthy, it tasted like feet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FINALLY! A nice weekend coming up. I want to go out in the sun!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Phew! All my homework for the weekend is finished with, I'll probably work on a still life later tonight and study proportions for portrait drawing...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Maybe I could do what those washed up celebrities do right after the peak of their glory days and invent a perfume. That might keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

****


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know icebergs could get that big. :shock

-------------------------------

I walked to the library instead of driving there. I just couldn't do it before but it wasn't all that bad. I should have worn my flip flops instead of my sandals. Don't want to get blisters just going out walking to the library. I ate pretty healthy today, too. I had an apple, some blueberries, one of those fiber one bars, and a lean cuisine pizza. I only ate 1180 calories yesterday, though. :S I meant to eat like 300 more calories yesterday. Oops.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've actually felt pretty smart whilst living in the UK, compared to the people over there. Over here, though, I just feel average. Everyone I come across here is pretty bright. That sucks...

I swear, If people here didn't have to waste so many years of their lives protecting this wasteland, they could have been doing so well academically...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

When I find the person who made the entire apartment complex smell like wet paint I am going to give them the frowning of a lifetime.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Before the gang member had a chance to kill his doppleganger before it killed him, a cop killed them both instead.

Oink, oink. **** the police.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried using my brush to scratch my flea bites a couple of nights ago but most of the little knob thingies on top of my brush are gone, so it really hurt. Damn. I need something rough to scratch them with. I look like I have scabies or something. I should use sandpaper. :3


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's fffffriday and an all paid for restaurant dinner to look forward to tonight.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> It's fffffriday and an all paid for restaurant dinner to look forward to tonight.


No its not. Its Thursday evening, silly. :b

Hm.. The most disgusting thing happened yesterday. I cut my boyfriends hair by my desk, and later after he left I took a drink from a cup I had sitting by my computer. It was 50% liquid and 50% hair. I almost threw up. That was almost as disgusting as that one time I swallowed ants.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

A friend of mine told me today how a few people were being rude to her, and how disrespectful they were acting towards her.

This girl does not fall within the universal standard of beauty per se (overweight, pale), but she is extremely friendly, outgoing, nothing wrong with her whatsoever.

So it shocked me when she mentioned the names of these few people and of course they are men. The same men that I personally find to be very nice, never pushy, sweet, polite, etc.

It just amazes me how two faced people can be. 

It makes me glad I talk and treat all people equally no matter what I think of them because what you put out in the universe will come back to you.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

There's a blank notebook less than two feet away, and I can't think of a single worthwhile idea.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

No Random thoughts in 5 days? Unheard of!

On the other hand, I'm going camping at 11:00.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

This thread is going flaky. Can't get to last page.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ever since I broke my wrist, I can only do pushups on my knuckles. Did 60 now and my knuckles are so sore. I should do it on a towel from now on...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Did you know that if all the books ever printed in *ALL* history were stacked up and aimed at the moon...

... the stack would fall over or collapse because it is windy high up in the stratosphere?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Idk I found this and thought it was cute :3


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

"God is a comedian playing to an audience too afraid to laugh"

_word_


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm ready to pass on anytime now, mother nature.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

My newly resurrected Excalibur thread got 18 more views, but no replies. I am happy.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Friday Night Dance Party?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> Maybe I could do what those washed up celebrities do right after the peak of their glory days and invent a perfume. That might keep me occupied for a while.


CMed cologne.....for the astronaut in you! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Ever since I broke my wrist, I can only do pushups on my knuckles. Did 60 now and my knuckles are so sore. I should do it on a towel from now on...


Did you have your wrist examined? Something isn't right.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you have your wrist examined? Something isn't right.


Yes I went to physiotherapists and all that stuff. The bone is no longer broken, but when I put too mucg pressure on my wrist, it hurts. I can actually do normal pushups, but I don't want to destabilise my my wrist too much until it heals completely.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Yes I went to physiotherapists and all that stuff. The bone is no longer broken, but when I put too mucg pressure on my wrist, it hurts. I can actually do normal pushups, but I don't want to destabilise my my wrist too much until it heals completely.


Was it recently broken? That might explain it.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i have a tiny, odd bump on my right shoulder that i really want to pull out or pop out... however it would come out. maybe i should go to the doc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three consecutive days without rain! That hasn't happened in a MONTH!!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Was it recently broken? That might explain it.


5 or 6 month ago.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know about you, but I'm feeling pretty damn old. and it's not even my birthday. Gooo late 20s.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> 5 or 6 month ago.


That's about borderline ready to go, I would think. If it continues, I'd still have it checked out. :stu


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just finished my 10km run. Not too fast. 50 minutes.

Anyways, I'm off to take a shower. I stink like a hobo.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't understand how even when my hair is SO short it STILL manages to be curly!

/**** curly hair


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I might take a nap


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

3DS games are expensive.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

*spring trumps winter(it causes the snow to melt and makes things bloom again)
*fall trumps summer(it kinda literally kills summer)
*winter trumps fall(it takes a crap of snow all over fall)

but summer is really just an extension of spring. they are bffs. summer is so nice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did take a nap!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I told my mom about these fleas today but she shrugged it off again as usual. It's impossible to get through to her. Oh well. I'll just get a disease. :/


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

What was it about Bauer that Kafka was so impassioned by. I can only speculate.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

I wish I could bottle up the endless optimism of youth and sell it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate to laugh at a tragedy, or racism, but come on...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I hate to laugh at a tragedy, or racism, but come on...


haha oh dear


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Fantasy is so much preferable to reality isn't it?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

new apartment is cool, except when I look out of my bedroom window I always see this weird old lady sitting there with a cigarette and what looks like beer staring at me. Its kind of uncomfortable because shes always just there, rocking back and forth on her porch with a suspect demeanor, shes _always_ squinting at me and the world.

I don't have a problem with squinting but when old people squint it freaks me out, like its a scene from deliverance, and this lady has the facial features of miss piggy after botched lypo which doesn't help any.

...so I actually just went out to eat, came back feeling bloated as fyuck and wanted to get my clothes off asap so I could just lie on my bed, as you do. This is all fine except I forgot to close my blinds and in my lackadaisical bloaty undressing didn't notice the old lady staring at me until I was shirtless, pregnant, and staring back at her. I tried to act casual by looking at my watch (i wasnt wearing a watch) and then trying not to look at her looking at me as I lent over my desk to twist the blinds closed. I never thought I would feel so uncomfortable half naked in my own home, but this byutch finally did it.

**** you lady.

**** you.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Elad said:


> new apartment is cool, except when I look out of my bedroom window I always see this weird old lady sitting there with a cigarette and what looks like beer staring at me. Its kind of uncomfortable because shes always just there, rocking back and forth on her porch with a suspect demeanor, shes _always_ squinting at me and the world.
> 
> I don't have a problem with squinting but when old people squint it freaks me out, like its a scene from deliverance, and this lady has the facial features of miss piggy after botched lypo which doesn't help any.
> 
> ...


I LO-so****ingdamn-L'd at this post like you wouldn't believe. For some reason I picture your old squinty lady to look something like this:


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish Hogwarts was real and that I was a Wizard.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

DXM can so be used as anti-depressant. In low dose, I don`t see why not.


----------



## JacobsM (Jul 13, 2013)

Life Total Sucks when you get some disease that made your life so much terrible. I Suffered from the psoriasis that’s Skin disease feels so much blotchy, itchy spots on my body.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I wish Hogwarts was real and that I was a Wizard.


You mean ... it isn't?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Im more trouble then im worth.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Second thought of the day

Conversation between me and a guy at the bar earlier:

HIM: Ive always heard crazy chicks are way hot in the sack, is that true?

ME: No, but we will kill you and feed you to your own family.

HIM: *Walks away*


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> Im more trouble then im worth.


Pffft. The bigger the trouble the greater the worth.



Bonjour Tristesse said:


>


I was reading that thread "Girls, do I look like the kind of guy that you'd want as a boyfriend?" in the relationships subforum and this thread simultaneously and for a moment I thought your post was a reply to that thread. Seems hilariously appropriate or is it just me/?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been playing this over and over again. I like this song, but I think I'm going to hate it after awhile.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

No wonder it's so easy on the ears. It's a damn interpolation of this classic:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Half a bottle of rum tonight. Proud.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I might go to Alaska this summer which would be exciting.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i really don't enjoy life


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Just took a big handful of Klonopin and Xanax. I'm not even sure if it's survivable and I don't even care.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Daytime-weekend-TV is just terrible. Nothing but infomercials. Why is weekday-daytime television so much better? Don't they realize that most people would be at work or school and wouldn't be around to see it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cup of coffee and GET OUT IN THE SUN!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Got a text from a strange number this morning:



> Hi Bill, this is the site I was talking about that I used to find women while in B.C.
> 
> [site name removed because SAS keeps adding a link to it]


Yayz i can finally loose me viriginityz nao!!

also i just got a new name. Bill. come say hi to Bill.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

leg extension machine =/= orgasm machine


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know if being told that I look unique and different instead of fake looking is a good or a bad thing. Hmm.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've built this hammock outside my window and I'm lying down on it right now. So relaxing....


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

funny how many games have been influenced by Cormac McCarthy's The Road.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, why do I post on SAS when I'm under the influence of alcohol. I never ever learn from my mistakes!

I should probably log off right now, but I probably won't...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just saw a bunch of crows in our backyard. O_O There were like 30 of them. I've never seen such a thing. When I opened the door, they all flew away. :S


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've always wanted printed or coloured pants and I see some sales!!

http://shop.cottonon.com/shop/women/sale/


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I just realized the song _True Colours_ by Artists Against (Bullying) is sung by all Canadian artists! :clap I love them all.
-

Oh god I realized this is essentially a virtual mental asylum :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I sometimes always get posting anxiety, but then read what inane thoughts others here have posted. Then I feel free to post.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I dont know why I put so many pillows on my bed, its so hard to find a comfortable angle with them everywhere, its like I wake up in the middle of the night tossing them around agitated as if I'm in a cage fight with a gang of jigglypuffs with the textures of a slow cooked chicken breast in a broth I ****ing hate.

sometimes I want to pull out a knife and stab my pillows they piss me off so much, first degree murder *****. no matter what I do one is always in the way, it feels like I'm constricted and being slowly buried alive by the ****ers. they are like the clingy girlfriend who sleeps to close to your mouth so you cant breath properly, or puts their extremities in awkward positions so they are breathing on your eyeball loudly while giving you a ****ing crippler crossface, and when they wake up they look at you like "waht???".

**** pillows and **** exes


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do so many video games say "Press start" on the start screen.. but you don't actually have to press start to play. You can almost always just press A or X. Or anything really.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Why do so many video games say "Press start" on the start screen.. but you don't actually have to press start to play. You can almost always just press A or X. Or anything really.


Because if it just said Press Button, people would have to Google what button to press. Of course they could just Say press any button or better yet just say nothing at all to weed out those that can't figure out what to do.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Because if it just said Press Button, people would have to Google what button to press. *Of course they could just Say press any button* or better yet just say nothing at all to weed out those that can't figure out what to do.


See, that's exactly what they should do. That would make more sense! Then they wouldn't be lying to everyone. But I doubt anyone ever thinks of these things. I think Im just a dick.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> See, that's exactly what they should do. That would make more sense! Then they wouldn't be lying to everyone. But I doubt anyone ever thinks of these things. *I think Im just a dick.*


:blank










Need... sleep... but... ****ing... Australian... spiders :yawn


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I should be leaving for work right now but I don't want to move. I wish I could spend all day in bed.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

There is no way I'm staying sober in order to drive everyone back to campus. No ****ing way!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> There is no way I'm staying sober in order to drive everyone back to campus. No ****ing way!


Ok, I'm smashed. Job done. I'd drive everyone of a cliff if they sit me behind a wheeel right now.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I want to learn a new language, I'm thinking Italian.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I just bought (11) Six Packs of bottle Snapple tea.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

you have to be five steps ahead of the status quo. if you're not it'll drag you down.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It took me a while to truly realize how selfish you are.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I helped my mom make some chocolate scotcheroos last night. They were really yummy. I went three days without eating chocolate and had some today. >_< I couldn't help it. Can't resist those things.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

If I had a conjoined twin we'd reply to posts we agree with by writing +2.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I tan a lot easier than I'd like. I don't think I spend more than twenty minutes in direct sunlight per day and already my arms are about three shades darker.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

keeping it sexy right now with the mc hammer pants and oversized hoody while I hockle phlegm every few minutes, sneezing and sniffling nose mucus. hot.

i'll take you to the candy shop and once disinfected, the pharmacy.

i also just learned the correct spelling for phlegm. it looks so weird.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> I tan a lot easier than I'd like. I don't think I spend more than twenty minutes in direct sunlight per day and already my arms are about three shades darker.


I'm like that too. One time my lower back between my shirt and jeans got 3 shades darker when I sat down with my back facing the sun for 30 minutes. I would turn into a totally unrecognizable person if I were to stay directly out in the sun for 3 hours.

I wish I didn't care what people think so I could use a parasol or something when I go out when it's sunny. I don't like tan lines or farmer's tan.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Elad said:


> keeping it sexy right now with the mc hammer pants and oversized hoody while I hockle phlegm every few minutes, sneezing and sniffling nose mucus. hot.
> 
> i'll take you to the candy shop and once disinfected, the pharmacy.
> 
> i also just learned the correct spelling for phlegm. it looks so weird.


You should take a pic of some sexy phelgm. My cuzn has and you can too..i dare you


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I love airport fashion.. What ppl wear and the carry bags they carry

Looking at things makes me want to buy stuff. The air hostesses in uniform look so classy


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Why isn't going out with old friends and socializing making me happy? The relationship with my parents is better than ever and still nothing.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I cut my hair. poppin tags. Maybe I'll go the mac store one day and be conceited, like the thing i foreshadowed long ago.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ugh, I hate pincher bugs. One was just crawling on my laptop so I flicked it in the dark. Now I'm gonna be all paranoid about it creeping around my room, finding it's way back on to my bed. :eek


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Every time I see an SASer with a Final Fantasy avatar I have a nerdgasm. Seriously.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

When did it get dark outside..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> When did it get dark outside..


 the sun was out like an hour ago


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

“I’m always delighted by the light touch
and stillness of early programming
languages. Not much text; a lot gets done.
Old programs read like quiet
conversations between a well-spoken
research worker and a well- studied
mechanical colleague, not as a debate
with a compiler. Who’d have guessed
sophistication bought such noise?”
RICHARD P. GABRIEL


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Why the **** does it take so long to upload a video to Youtube. Seriously. Wyeeeee.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a stab in the dark. Does anyone here use Ansys Fluent?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm ready to die.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Perhaps my "hatred of humanity" is just a defense mechanism. One that gives me an excuse to just quit, and say I tried, even though it's obvious I'm just cowering in fear as usual. I really need to learn how to deal with the truth. I may sometimes say I hate my mum, but she's only trying to help me. Same with the rest of my family. It might seem like they're bringing me down but, they're trying the best they can I'm sure. I need to just stop being so scared of everything and make an effort. Simple as that. How hard can it be right?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm watching independence day, because it's the greatest movie ever. Will Smith has no aged at all. It's like an asian woman.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like the disgusting beast is awake. I wish I was working today. I don't want to deal with her.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monday! :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need a woman to lay with...even if she's only pretending to love me...the illusion would do. I also need to let my guard down long enough to take in said illusion


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

"I miss having a turtle on me." What Not To Wear produces the best entertainment


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

no...no..no...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Why are my ads in some foreign Asian text? I no speak your ranguage!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's 5:30am and i need to be getting ready for the gym. Killlll meeee


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol who said men cant multitask?! Im running, listening to music and posting on sas froklm my galaxy s4 at the same time.

men it's so hard to type!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Instead of doing stretches I've collapsed on the hammock in the garden. How dumb can I be?!:roll


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I asked my mom to go out for lunch with me this weekend, as we never have lunch together except on Christmas. She's busy and can't. Of course. Isn't that what life is, a whole bunch of disconnects.

And why won't my brother spend time with me? Just once in my life.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Aladdin pants.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How good is listening to the entire Animals Album (by Pink Floyd) at full blast while at work? 

This good *spaces hands apart*, this ****ing good.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

God is a Cthulhuian nightmare.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could back out of working this summer. Ugh it's only two or three weeks, but it's two or three weeks of agony that so easily could have been avoided. Don't have to face old coworkers, or bosses, or dealing with bratty customers or supervising people I don't want to supervise (forget that- I'm AFRAID of the people I'm told to supervise). I have more important things to take care of with that precious time than nurturing an aneurysm







And I have no one to blame but myself


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Drugs and some feeling(s) are making me vomit. I think it's mostly feelings and I don't know if they're good or bad feelings.


----------



## bluejay380 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cats are so cute and fuzzy. I hate working 3rd shift, like the one that starts in an hour.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate that users on this site throw out "scientific data" for explanations as to why people do what they do. I don't know.. a lot of time it sounds like such bull. You can come up with a thousand theories to every human interaction.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana

Peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Someone on my street has been setting off fire works every night for the past week. Looks like they're gonna keep it up this week too because I just heard one. :no


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

This job is crazy hard, but if my grandfather could do firefighting then I can do this.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

opened up an old gift pack of lavender shower gels and stuff, decided to try them out. went in the shower, was having a great time washing myself and smelling the lavender, and then I get the bright idea of using it to clean downstairs. seemed like a great idea. who wouldnt want a beautiful, fresh, lavender smelling penis.

It was a bad idea. immediately there was an intense burn starting to build up and eventually a stinging.. it was hurting man, it was hurting. Its getting so bad that I'm basically hunched over with my hand next to my face like I'm talking into a walkie talkie, "_chhhh the lavender was a trap chhh, i repeat the lavender was a trap chhh over_". I now know what the president must have felt like when he got sent that ricin letter, except I dont have ricin on my genitals (at least i hope not).

anyway, as I'm freaking out I accidentally knock the shower meter right up to hot, _(this shower is super sensitive and its new since I've just moved in, so I havent quite mastered it)_ the sudden temperature change hits me like a hobo throwing a pan of boiling water on my back, so now I'm scalded with hot water plus have a lavender smelling, burning penis. why the hell does this happen to me all the time, although I guess the lavender smell is an upside.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Elad said:


> *snip*


Well look on the bright side, your nice and clean.

As for all ****ing showers


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I need to get laid, its been too long. 

Yes. I am turning into one of those posters. 

No. I will not make any threads titled "y no vagina, y".

but seriously, my highlight reel is getting repetitive, I'm even starting to use my lowlights as highlights.


...


also I hope Zimmerman changes his name to Rimmerman when he flees the country, that would be great.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

_You did too much_ E, _Met somebody_, And _spent the night getting caned_.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Goddamn a-rootin' again. Lunch time come so I can only dread the second half of the day.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Why do people put so much effort into wedding preparations?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There are so many ways to lose yet so few ways to win


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

World...I'm going to need you to do better.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, it's been less than 3 months since I got released from the army and things already start to heat up in the north. I'm gonna be so pissed if I get called back!!!


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

stuff is going on and so is time, i guess it goes hand in hand.
be aware where you place your hands...


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Why am I still sat at my computer?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

just imagine what our ancestors went through fighting polar bears and sabre tooth tigers to survive. and eatin' berries. cuz berries are tasty.


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Cold snickers is tough... I like it better room temperature :\


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think she did me dirty.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

watching back to back episodes of the office, lols everywhere


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I know one of my tattoos isn't the most unique.. but there are certain things I will NEVER get.

-Hibiscus flower
-Random tribal
-Butterflies

Im sorry but a part of my soul dies every time I see a butterfly on some broads skin. Especially if its a tramp stamp.










2 in one! Yeah! That's sexy. I wonder if she even has to pay for her meth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mmmm tramp stamp and muffin top combination. Hooooooot


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A stranger randomly found my Livejournal blog and took the time to reach out. I took a look through hers and she looks like she's going through some pain herself. I feel sad. Life is some kind of as-hole.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

This TEFL course has become a distraction in my daily life. Whenever I read/hear a sentence I just _have_ to know the exact tenses being used.



KelsKels said:


> 2 in one! Yeah! That's sexy. I wonder if she even has to pay for her meth.


Ouch! Take it easy there, Judgy McJudgerson.



AussiePea said:


> Mmmm tramp stamp and muffin top combination. Hooooooot


Is it a muffin top, or are the jeans too tight? (Is there even a difference?)


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Just had a power surge. I nearly panicked until I got a flash light, I don't like the dark and I really don't like when it just creeps up on me like that.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

♫♪Just a small town girl, ♪♫








♫livin' in a lonely world ♪








♫♪She took the midnight train goin' anywhere♪♫ 








♫Just a city boy,♪








♪♫born and raised in south Detroit ♫








♪He took the midnight train goin' anywhere♪♫


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Twinkiesex said:


> Second thought of the day
> 
> Conversation between me and a guy at the bar earlier:
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Queenslanderrrrrr


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

AussiePea said:


> Queenslanderrrrrr


There can be only *one!*


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There was a time when I couldn't wait to get older...now the older I get the worse things get and/or seem to me & I expect to continue along this way


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

When painting, use the paintbrush that looks most like the thing you are trying to paint.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I just saw a Power Rangers commercial and it took me back to when I was a little kid, I remember when my sister's and I would argue about which Power Ranger we wanted to be. Nobody wanted to be the yellow one lol.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I know one of my tattoos isn't the most unique.. but there are certain things I will NEVER get.
> 
> -Hibiscus flower
> -Random tribal
> ...


Nice tattoo.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I should probably stop painting :time


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I'm addicted to collecting blank journals.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate my stomach so much. :sigh I can't stop obsessing over it. I don't know if I have body image issues or what. It's making me depressed. I didn't even have an appetite for anything yesterday. No point in walking on the treadmill. I won't burn fat on my stomach that way. It'll just make my legs skinnier. >_< Reading about losing belly fat overwhelms me. It's not like I can just target one area on my body. I don't see how I can be 110 pounds and still have some belly fat on me. I guess I'll just never be completely satisfied with how I look. :rain


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate eating strawberries that have been in my backpack all day, but there's never time for lunch and they're still good enough to eat (after nine hours). Ugh warm mushy strawberries.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I wonder what will happen tomorrow?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Got invited to a camping trip at the end of this month. I honestly don't want to go.. but I feel like I should anyways. How am I ever going to get use to this sh*t without trying? Its still on the table. The problem is the people that are going to be there. Theyre all a bunch of Mr. & Ms. IranamarathoninAfricawhilefeedingandprayingforstarvingchildrenwithmyyouthgroup kind of people.. and Im Ms. Istayathomealldaybeingatrollandreadingcomics. :no

Also, why do people say amazeballs? Balls really aren't that amazing.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Can we discuss this picture for a sec.


----------



## SallyLa (Feb 7, 2013)

There is a type of bug that shreds bacteria on its wings...also there is a specialty coffee maker that prints your face on your drink


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Perkins said:


> Can we discuss this picture for a sec.


:lol

Even though there's a fake raccoon holding a PBR, I can't but be fixated on the fact that this unlikely fellow has a Van Gogh replica in his house...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perkins said:


> Can we discuss this picture for a sec.


not even..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel like I'm an unlikeable person and I honestly don't know why.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh no! What happened to Mothman, my moth friend? He was fluttering around in my room all day yesterday, despite the fact that the door was open pretty much all day, now I can't find him. I guess he's gone. Too bad. We had some good times.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Perkins said:


> Can we discuss this picture for a sec.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate when the guy driving behind me turns on his brights, which reflect in my side view mirrors and make me unable to se F*CKING SH*T! Why do you have your brights on anyways? Were in town.. theres street lights. Its not that dark! Ugh. Feeling some serious rage at the moment. I think I need an SUV or a truck. Something higher off the ground. Nah, who am I kidding? I could never replace Colby. Weve been through so much. :')


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I was just about to eat some fruit salad......Until I found a jar of nutella and a chocolate chip muffin.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I got such an amazing tan all over my body yesterday at the beach.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

That ho left me with a bad taste in my mouth... figuratively

What, you thought I'd do that for a ho? SMH


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Elad said:


> I dont know why I put so many pillows on my bed, its so hard to find a comfortable angle with them everywhere, its like I wake up in the middle of the night tossing them around agitated as if I'm in a cage fight with a gang of jigglypuffs with the textures of a slow cooked chicken breast in a broth I ****ing hate.
> 
> sometimes I want to pull out a knife and stab my pillows they piss me off so much, first degree murder *****. no matter what I do one is always in the way, it feels like I'm constricted and being slowly buried alive by the ****ers. they are like the clingy girlfriend who sleeps to close to your mouth so you cant breath properly, or puts their extremities in awkward positions so they are breathing on your eyeball loudly while giving you a ****ing crippler crossface, and when they wake up they look at you like "waht???".
> 
> **** pillows and **** exes


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> I was just about to eat some fruit salad......Until I found a jar of nutella and a chocolate chip muffin.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> That ho left me with a bad taste in my mouth... figuratively
> 
> What, you thought I'd do that for a ho? SMH


Hook me up with your fav trap songs. I need sumfin new to listen to.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I finally downloaded Born Sinner. I'm late to the party, but I like what I hear.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

How frustrating the retrospect naiveté grimacing at one from beyond that which has ceased tangibility.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> How frustrating the retrospect naiveté grimacing at one from beyond that which has ceased tangibility.


What?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like my Opethathon avatar trend is taking off.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Hadron said:


> Bonjour Tristesse said:
> 
> 
> > How frustrating the retrospect naiveté grimacing at one from beyond that which has ceased tangibility.
> ...


It is stupid to reflect on ones own past stupidity, i doesnt exist anymore? :stu


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

It's brutally hot out. Absolute misery.

...is what I'd be saying if I were outside and not gazing out the window from my air conditioned bedroom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My head hurts & my body aches...I hope I can sleep well today


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bad drivers everywhere. Three almost accidents in two days.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mmmm waffles


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

****ing lol.

6:49am and I'm sitting here waiting for some "alarm technician" who I called an hour ago to come and turn off the fire alarm in new apartment because I wanted some garlic bread and left it in too long.

usually I dont have an issue with fire alarms, you take out the batteries, you press some button, easy.

but this ****ing fire alarm is apparently industrial grade or something, there is a loudspeaker in every room(which I didnt even notice) with a mans(?) monotone voice going "please evacuate the building using the nearest fire exit" with what sounds like the long beepy things cops turn on to turn people over. It is loud as all ****, and it just repeats and repeats.. every 5 seconds..

so much for getting sleep tonight, I'm sure the neighbours love me.

also, who the **** installs these kinds of alarms. I'm starting to wish I actually just burned to death with my garlic bread.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

It's almost 30 degrees in here, but ... it's a damn cold night.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't understand why my mother would get pissy at me just because I wanted leftover spaghetti. She wanted my dad to have it. So, I get pissed off back at her. I don't get it. She takes his side on everything. It's just some damn spaghetti. Why is it necessary that he has to have it? I should have given it to the dog. My family sucks. No one in this stupid family ever wants to give me attention. **** 'em all.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Where are the brave men and women willing to fight for Christmas in July.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Only good thing about this heat is the increase in tips at work.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I probably should have thought longer about tonight. I didn't pack anything at all due to having in my head that there will be plenty of time to make it to the airport for my flight. What didn't click is that in reality I now have approximately 15 minutes to pack, shower, shave and eat from the time I get home to when I need to leave for the airport.

Well played sir.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I find it so freaking cute when non-Spanish speakers try speaking Spanish. :heart



shelbster18 said:


> I feel like I'm an unlikeable person and I honestly don't know why.


You seem to be very well liked around here... :stu



Hadron said:


> What?


:lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Wait 'till they see the new me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

My purpose in life is to represent love and connection.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Public service announcement to visitors of Vancouver: On public escalators, you stand on the right and walk on the left. DO NOT JUST STAND ON THE LEFT LANE. Most people are too polite or reserved to tap you on the shoulder and tell you to get out of the way, and thus the entire line is held up.

Ugh not tourists' fault they don't know these little things, but a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I find it so freaking cute when non-Spanish speakers try speaking Spanish. :heart


Que?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Doing things by myself is like the best thing ever. Not really. I can't wait until I'm dead.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i just cut my own bangs. at first i was worried that i was too much of a goner and that i might accidentally take my eye out with the scissors but then i thought, **** it, if that happens i'll just rock a roger daltrey hypnotic eyepatch with massively uneven bangs which would be 1000000x cooler than just massively uneven bangs on its own.










on a semi-related note they should put that on a bikini top. i'd totally wear it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So.. the hot water heater decided to be a d-bag and stop heating water. Which means cold showers for a while. Oh well.. that's okay. SAS has been giving me massive erections recently anyways.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My mom's old friend came over today. I was in the bathroom and had no choice but to say hello in passing, and once out of sight, I overheard her saying that I've barely changed. I think the last time she saw me was when I was about eleven :blank I don't know what she meant by that or how I should feel about it. Mousey, did she mean?


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

i just realized i have two freckles on my neck that look like fang marks and my teeth are a little pointed.
i don't know whats sadder the fact i noticed, that i'm putting it up here or that i was just up all night and this new found knowledge is all i have to show for it.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I would also like to voice my displeasure at the heat and humidity that is going on right now. On Monday it was so hot in my work, I got pissed, went home and changed out of my dress clothes and put on shorts and a polo shirt saying that I was going on strike against the dress code until someone fixed the A.C. I felt kind of dumb when I got back to work and the AC was working again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Paragraphs...

PARAGRAPHS.......

*PARAGRAPHS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Paragraphs...
> 
> PARAGRAPHS.......
> 
> *PARAGRAPHS!!!!!!!*


:haha

:um A bit scared over Avirl's temper here..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evo1114 said:


> I would also like to voice my displeasure at the heat and humidity that is going on right now. On Monday it was so hot in my work, I got pissed, went home and changed out of my dress clothes and put on shorts and a polo shirt saying that I was going on strike against the dress code until someone fixed the A.C. I felt kind of dumb when I got back to work and the AC was working again.


I wear polo shirts and shorts all the time in the summer.



Just Lurking said:


> Paragraphs...
> 
> PARAGRAPHS.......
> 
> *PARAGRAPHS!!!!!!!*


Wow - This is scary!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Life would be so much easier with a churro machine.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

test


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Nada


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I wish blood wasn't so hard to get out of clothing. My shirt is almost ruined. o_o


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel like having frozen yoghurt for dessert


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm craving cinnamon toast waffles topped with vanilla icing, maybe I'll have a binge session this weekend


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllToAll said:


> I find it so freaking cute when non-Spanish speakers try speaking Spanish. :heart
> 
> You seem to be very well liked around here... :stu
> 
> :lol


!Entonces, vas a gustarme! :yay


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Rain rain, go away, come again another day....


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I'm finally turning the corner to get my motivation/energy back, had the best workout in forever. although I was _too_ pumped near the end, I went to do some pullups and did it too fast, smacking my forehead on the bar. yeah. that happened. I did some face pulls too and didnt gauge the weight at all, so I just pulled it into my face (which you're meant to do), only not to the point of giving a possible black eye.

exorcising demons =/= exercising legs

except when I perform exorcisms I dont walk around with jelly legs and a boner (ok i do)


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Random thought...*

Why the **** am I STILL sad


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Que?





millenniumman75 said:


> !Entonces, vas a gustarme! :yay


:heart

But props to MM75 for the full sentence.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

One day at a time!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllToAll said:


> :heart
> 
> But props to MM75 for the full sentence.


Recibo tres boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Story of my life


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm taking six classes next semester, this isn't going to be easy at all....


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

The North Wind is blowing again. That means I am where I am supposed to be.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A few weeks ago, I fantasized about bashing my 8th grade teacher's head into a desk. I did it over and over. Just thinking about how much that man pissed me off in 8th grade and how he still pisses me off, it gave me a thrill to fantasize about it. Of course, I wouldn't kill him or anybody for that matter.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Rasclot is such a funny word.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

One of my Nuts hurt everytime i move my legs


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Unrequited love has it's attractions to men


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Story of my life


That was way harsh, Tai.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aaand I'm here again. Super.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I covered Unpretty by TLC today, and now its stuck in my head.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I look like I stepped off a plane from Hawaii... What the hell, how did I get so freaking tanned? I don't think I spend THAT much time in the sun. Even my friend made a comment about it in lab -.-


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to look fake and skinny.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Books.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I ain't nobody but a yesbody.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

"Chew tabacca
Chew tabacca
Chew tabacca
SPIT"

Oh my lord, country songs. Just...... wow. I think I lost a few IQ points listening to Blake Shelton.

In other news, my hot water heater is now producing hot water.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This is what I was required to do to change the headlight bulbs on my car today.....


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> This is what I was required to do to change the headlight bulbs on my car today.....


ehhehe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

sadf;asjkfl;jsklfjiojfka;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllToAll said:


> Story of my life


Oh, that was harsh!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

AussiePea said:


> This is what I was required to do to change the headlight bulbs on my car today.....


Damn Automotive Engineers!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I love youtube so much


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Damn Automotive Engineers!


I know right! It works perfectly on paper but they never think of the *******s which have to dismantle it!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

catcharay said:


> I love youtube so much


YouTube is a pretty cool thing.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Skillet "Awake and Alive" is on repeat now.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Time to get rid of everything that reminds me of you.... Nasty Hoe.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

That got a bit out of hand last night, oh how I hate humanity.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Mom's been snooping around my drawers again. I think these weekly snooping and counting my money has gone up to twice a week now. She just asked me why I withdrew so much money from my bank account :roll STOP ASSUMING.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

That awkward moment when you walk past someone then turn your head to look back at them and see they're looking back at you..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just watched a portion of the reality show "Keeping Up with the Kardashians". It had the trials and tribulations of Kim and her sides hurting due to baby, a conversation with one of the younger girls about how old Kim will be when she is 21....AND......

Kris talking about a woman who peed loud and strong in the women's restroom for a solid three minutes....and then "if I knew somebody heard me pee, it would be anxiety on a new level". 

....my first thought was about all the pee threads in this forum over the years and my wonderful advice about putting toilet tissue in the bowl to muffle the tinkle.

....and don't forget POTTY PROTECTION PAPERS!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ahh.. I get it now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KelsKels said:


> I know one of my tattoos isn't the most unique.. but there are certain things I will NEVER get.
> 
> -Hibiscus flower
> -Random tribal
> ...


Don't forget about the "muffin top".


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

catcharay said:


> I love youtube so much


Me too.. I don't know what Id do without the ability to watch playthroughs for 7 hours at a time. Id have nothing to waste tons of time on.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Segafage said:


> sadf;asjkfl;jsklfjiojfka;


sdjka,asjghdjkfhjk,fbkdgks. ¡ajskjgd!

Edit: upside-down exclamation point looks like an 'i' fail


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Krav maga is so awesome, i wish i could spend longer at it, i just cant wait to get good at it!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I decided that I'm going to be a loner for good. No point in being friends with people who don't have SA. It's not like I'd have anything in common with them and they're not going to make me any happier. ^_^


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's so ****ing humid here. Just got back from a run and I'm sweating so much that I'm still dripping 10 minutes later!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Bawsome said:


> Krav maga is so awesome, i wish i could spend longer at it, i just cant wait to get good at it!


I hated it so much in the army. It was one of the most physically draining things I've ever had to do.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Has anyone ever used one of these greyhound vouchers before? If I go back to the states before May 16th next year then I can use this but it seems unnecessarily complicated to redeem. Does the bear just have to be present while I show my ID, or does the bear itself have to show my ID? I don't understand why I can't just do it myself...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

i'm just not that big of a cat person. i'm more of a dog dude. i'm sorry internet but i think we both knew this was never going to work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I had no idea Klonopin was cabable of getting me this high.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I find it hilarious how you think I will somehow respect you after you boast about your cocaine habits.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Semicolon is probably the funniest video in the history of ever. Okay.. well maybe not. That's a bit much. Bit its amazingly stupid, and it makes me laugh.

Why have I been at the bottom of this thread the last.. a lot of times?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What is this "forever alone" stuff? I can't take someone seriously when they come out with that, or other stupid terms like it. 

Get back to me when you manage to mature a little bit and lose this melodramatic emo/angsty teenage crap that makes you sound like a drivelling idiot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> i'm just not that big of a cat person. i'm more of a dog dude. i'm sorry internet but i think we both knew this was never going to work.


Same. The cat memes just get on my nerves. They aren't funny at all.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

FoundAndLost said:


> Same. The cat memes just get on my nerves. They aren't funny at all.


if there was an extension called catblock plus, i would have installed it years ago.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> if there was an extension called catblock plus, i would have installed it years ago.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> if there was an extension called catblock plus, i would have installed it years ago.


Corner the market on that one.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


>


My heart is broken beyond repair. As is the spirit of Felix fluffypants. He's on his way to you in a package. I guess he will become homeless when he reaches NZ. He will be found on street corners, shivering in the rain. All... un-fluffy and hollow-eyed. Lord knows what he will have to do to survive.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I hated it so much in the army. It was one of the most physically draining things I've ever had to do.


Thats exactly why i like it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Chicken Caesar wraps is the best lunch idea I have had yet!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Some people are unbearably obnoxious. They never stop being so and stubbornly cling to their asinine notions.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> My heart is broken beyond repair. As is the spirit of Felix fluffypants. He's on his way to you in a package. I guess he will become homeless when he reaches NZ. He will be found on street corners, shivering in the rain. All... un-fluffy and hollow-eyed. Lord knows what he will have to do to survive.


i'll take him in and start the animal love story of a generation. one man, one homeless ex-streetwalker cat. against all odds, fighting the prejudice and perceptions, changing lives forever in the process. i'll even build us a house and small boat, where we can have arguments about a fictitious relationship that never happened and what happened to all 365 of my letters.

roll credits and the truth is revealed. the entire time, we were both ghosts.

also your story is eerily similar to this nz commercial for the lottery.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Buerhle said:


> YouTube is the most awesome thing.


I totes agree


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Me too.. I don't know what Id do without the ability to watch playthroughs for 7 hours at a time. Id have nothing to waste tons of time on.


Yeah, I've only started realizing how useful it is. Thank you youtube


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh no. I just turned 26!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Oh no. I just turned 26!


You'll be 27 in a few weeks.

It's even more depressing than 26.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Oh no. I just turned 26!


Suck shi.....oh wait.

(HB)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> i'll take him in and start the animal love story of a generation. one man, one homeless ex-streetwalker cat. against all odds, fighting the prejudice and perceptions, changing lives forever in the process. i'll even build us a house and small boat, where we can have arguments about a fictitious relationship that never happened and what happened to all 365 of my letters.
> 
> roll credits and the truth is revealed. the entire time, we were both ghosts.
> 
> also your story is eerily similar to this nz commercial for the lottery.


Beautiful.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Cant sleep. Its 5:30 and the suns up. Efff.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm about to go out to Santa Ana today to buy my new car. I'm so unbelievably excited  I feel like a giggly little girl.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> Beautiful.


edited with extra cheese



FoundAndLost said:


> I'm about to go out to Santa Ana today to buy my new car. I'm so unbelievably excited  I feel like a giggly little girl.


nice one, sounds like things are picking up a bit for you (hopefully). saw some of your other recent posts, keep strong man.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> edited with extra cheese


♥


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I want to be rich...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I am tired.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Neither of those 2 things should be funny...still, I had to laugh

~ The dream I had last night was so f*cked up...it was still better than reality though


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

A parental unit could be arriving soon. I have done well ignoring them these past several days.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Funny how an empty soda can is totally empty... until you accidentally knock it over. Then the floodgates open.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

This was way to familiar


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> edited with extra cheese
> 
> nice one, sounds like things are picking up a bit for you (hopefully). saw some of your other recent posts, keep strong man.


Read my "what's bothering you right now post" The guy ****ing derped on me and didn't show up.

Here is what I lost out on.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't eaten a proper meal in over 24 hours...maybe Chinese tonight


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

They need to make glasses that put lines around everything so it looks like your in borderlands.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> You'll be 27 in a few weeks.
> 
> It's even more depressing than 26.


A few weeks? Do I have some sort of rapid aging condition I should know about?



AussiePea said:


> Suck shi.....oh wait.
> 
> (HB)


Thank you? lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> A few weeks? Do I have some sort of rapid aging condition I should know about?


Probably, though it could just be that time is actually moving faster than it was before.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

omFg, i think i'm having an allergic reaction to alcohol or caffeine or _something_ that i had last night. my head hurts like a @$(&!#*$ and i'm redder than a ****ing tomato and i can feel my heart pounding in my throat and it's all out of sync like wubDUBWUBdubwubdubWUBDUB. ugh. i don't want to go out. but i have to return this library book that's been overdue for like a million years and i already have almost $10 in library fines from it or something ridiculous like that.

god. DAMN.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This job is so boring during the day. Nothing to so but sit around and surf SAS.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn, what I would give to look like this. O_O She looks perfect.










-----------------------------

I love these caramel apple suckers. I haven't had any in years. They don't taste as good as I remember but they're still pretty delish. It has caramel on the outside and the more you suck on it, the caramel part starts to disappear and you can taste the apple flavor.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Are you vaguely ready for whatever is going to happen? Ah yes, raising one hand just half way up. No pumped fists and yelling. Good. Remember: we're only here vaguely or something.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i think i made too many tater tots


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lipizzan said:


> i think i made too many tater tots


Haha, what a weird coincidence. I had some tater tots today, too.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> ♥


❥ i feel like i could get banned for these lyrics



FoundAndLost said:


> Read my "what's bothering you right now post" The guy f*cking derped on me and didn't show up.
> 
> Here is what I lost out on.


well thats just weird. maybe the guy is somewhere on these forums making a thread about anxiety meeting a buyer for his truck, asking for advice (probably bald). dun dun dun.

does seem sketchy though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FoundAndLost said:


> Read my "what's bothering you right now post" The guy f*cking derped on me and didn't show up.
> 
> Here is what I lost out on.


He either didn't want to part with it, it was stolen, or it ever existed. You only lost out on the gas money - then again, it's California and the whole state has sky-high gas prices. :sigh.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bugger, I thought I had an entire work day where I could turn the music up full ball but nooooooooooooooo this is the day the accountant comes.


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

why does the purple lettuce even exist?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

probably offline said:


> ♥


No wonder that guy has problems with his ladies :lol. With songs like that, you know there is somein somein goin down.



Elad said:


> ❥ i feel like i could get banned for these lyrics


Guilty as sin! :lol
The first comment...."I was singing this in history class and got detention!" For the LOSS! :haha


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> ❥ i feel like i could get banned for these lyrics


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I am so tired of working and planning for the future. I hope there is a happy ending.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Proofs avoiding salient data are null.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The creeks are roaring.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Life's a b*tch, so **** it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> well thats just weird. maybe the guy is somewhere on these forums making a thread about anxiety meeting a buyer for his truck, asking for advice *(probably bald). dun dun dun. *
> 
> does seem sketchy though.


^Haha 

I bring my gun with me when I buy stuff from people on craigslist. Missing out on that truck today gave me a serious case of blue balls. He said he worked the night shift though and slept all day and that's why he didn't meet me, so we set up to meet again tomorrow. I really don't give a sh*t how creepy the guy is ( Or how bald and bitter about his virginity he is ), as long as I get my damn truck.

I'm gonna be so happy that I'm gonna post a video of me driving that bad b*tch. It just rained here too, so I'm going straight for the mud.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I had some starburst right now.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont think I've ever had Mead. I wanna feel old fashioned, drink some Mead, and watch every Game of Thrones episode for the fifth time.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

"Nearly all men can stand adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him power."
-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is my winter of contentment.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


>












promised myself i wasnt going to reply, but then i went to get my ricky martin fix, and well, have a look at the comments. coincidence or cray, you decide.



FoundAndLost said:


> ^Haha
> 
> I bring my gun with me when I buy stuff from people on craigslist. Missing out on that truck today gave me a serious case of blue balls. He said he worked the night shift though and slept all day and that's why he didn't meet me, so we set up to meet again tomorrow. I really don't give a sh*t how creepy the guy is ( Or how bald and bitter about his virginity he is ), as long as I get my damn truck.
> 
> I'm gonna be so happy that I'm gonna post a video of me driving that bad b*tch. It just rained here too, so I'm going straight for the mud.


lol ****ing america. pls dont get shot and left in a ditch. stay safe and dont let the bald man win.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

IHateComingUpWithUserName said:


> why does the purple lettuce even exist?


Red cabbage and carrot coleslaw


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> promised myself i wasnt going to reply, but then i went to get my ricky martin fix, and well, have a look at the comments. coincidence or cray, you decide.


Hahaha. 100% cray.

(also, ricky martin fix..? are you secretly a newly divorced and middle-aged woman?)


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Record shop owners can be nasty bitter twisted little people.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I really like how Drama movies make me feel. Watched "seeking a friend for the end of the world" and I really wish I could feel the way I do now after watching it all the time however i know as soon as I wake up it will be back to normal.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I lost my favorite gif in the entire world! I even made a tumblr just to find it. Oooohhh noooo. Its time to give up and cry. You know what would be useful? If you could like.. search for something with the image in your mind. That, my friends, is the future.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I think I grew taller :sus


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Everything is still up in the air & time is slipping away from us...I hope there is some progress today


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

Who was the person that decided it would be a good idea to drink the milk that comes oit of a cows utters?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

James Gandolfini & Dennis Ferrina, classic gangsters, both gone...


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

salads are tedious


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Why is Day n' night by Kid Cudi always on my recommended videos when I go on Youtube...


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I lost my favorite gif in the entire world! I even made a tumblr just to find it. Oooohhh noooo. Its time to give up and cry. You know what would be useful? If you could like.. search for something with the image in your mind. That, my friends, is the future.


describe the the gif? maybe i can help you


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> Hahaha. 100% cray.
> 
> (also, ricky martin fix..? are you secretly a newly divorced and middle-aged woman?)


say what you will about big ricky, but the mans music is so fun and festive. pretty amazing that anyone ever believed he was straight though.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

The concepts of family and society are completely ridiculous to me.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

wonder if dogs sometimes think their owners are weird lool xD
(I call my dog LOTS of strange names lol) ^_^

ill name some actully 
(her real name is smooch)

Huckleberry hound, Smoochy poochy, baby whale, my little fat hippo, rootin tootin baby, Moochy babies, Blubberfish and lots more >: D


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The time of year where I inevitably mutter to myself a few times "_He's_ Canadian? _He's _American?" I didn't know..

I thought Tortorella was Canadian for some reason, and Vlasic was Slovak. I don't know why I thought this.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

"She treat my un-borns like they make up"

HA....ha...ha


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Kind of want to dye my hair red :/


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

A fool flatters himself, a wise man flatters the fool.
-Edward G. Bulwer-Lytton


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I got distracted from cleaning my room and now it's messier than when I started :flush


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

September is gonna be a good month...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

My favorite thing about making bets with myself on the internet about things, is I usually win.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't wait for the fireworks tonight.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that Im watching the 2007 spiderman.. I have to say I really like the 2012 version much better. The other series is so cheesy and Tobey is a little b*tch. I really hope they put venom and carnage in the new series eventually. Thatd make me very happy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not very naturally skilled when it comes to organizing things. No matter what I put on the surfaces of my furniture, it always looks like a tornado took a spin through my bedroom.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aggggh dammit. I just saw the first of many depressing back-to-school commercials. **** me with a rusty rake.

Oh no, I just saw another one! **** you! Your jeans aren't so special...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I need to win the lottery so I can throw more money at this developer

http://www.interstellarmarines.com/


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

When I'm sleeping nothing can hurt me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah yes, after work gym how I love thee (not).


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My sherbert tastes like fruity pebbles, in a cold soft bunched together form. Also.. holy **** this forum is boring me. More people start posting!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Do Brits care about the Kate and Will's kid?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Do Brits care about the Kate and Will's kid?


I don't care about it. I get nothing out of it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I saw the hottest girl I've laid eyes on since the beginning of the year, and I think she actually eyed me. 

That made me so depressed though. I'm still depressed 8 hours later. Totally ruined my day.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

DAt sky


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow, so did Yahoo! just plan the shadiest offense overnight, because I do not remember that ****ing ugly Yahoo toolbar on Flickr. Never trust a company with a exclamation point in their name.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

^ Story of my life :cry


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

my remote stopped working and ders no buttons on the box to change channel and i can't reach the buttons on the telly to turn it off.
so now i'm stuck listening to ROMANTIC TUNES OF THE 80'S and i'am SO not in the mood for this music and it on full blast and i can't even turn down the sound :bash


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Diarrhea salad, diarrhea casserole, fish and diarrhea, diarrhea stew, diarrhea penne pasta, diarrhea sandwich, peanut butter and diarrhea, diarrhea on the cob, diarrhea mint ice cream, diarrhea stroganoff, diarrhea pizza, diarrhea velvet cake, diarrhea cheesecake, diarrhea smoothie, diarrhea tots, diarrhea soup, scrambled diarrhea.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well i hated on the gym before going but wow did I feel good and positive afterwards. Think I will go again today for dems feels.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

After this one it's all Hail Mary passes & crossed fingers


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I want some nachos.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ughhh so full... uke


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So my boyfriend spilled water all over my desk. But he was much too busy playing league of legends to grab a towel (like a civilized human being) so instead he scooped the water onto the floor with his hands. Then proceeded to move the keyboard and continue playing. :blank 

I think Im ready to become a lesbian. Where the women at?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I missed two buses getting to work this morning, which means I was superduperübermega late. While I was waiting at the bus stop this huge-*** fly kept buzzing around the torn patches on my jeans and I had this sudden crazy urge to FLIP THE **** OUT.

And then I thought about how maybe the people walking by would see me and call 911 and they'd come and take me away and check me into mental hospital or something; that's probably totally not how it works at all but whatever.

The thing is I feel like such a complete nutter, I'm losing it, IM LOSING IT MAN. I'm scared I won't be able to keep up this façade for much longer and it's going to seep out to the outside and then everyone's going to be like, _yeah we saw that coming. She was wound too tight and she broke. She finally broke._


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

People usually type in the style and way that they speak.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Some people should stay away from Youtube, and I'm probably one of them. I've done some pretty silly things because of Youtube, trying to create fire in my hands and then throw it...split a bar of soap in three minutes with my gullible little sister(failed, gave up after a nibble). The Cinnamon challenge. Today I tried a common and simple dish from Japan, all it called for was rice...an egg...and Soy sauce. I put so much love into the rice, slowly boiling it until it was fluffy and light. I put it into a bowl and dug a little hole into it, in that hole I dropped a raw egg. Something told me..."hey wha duh ****!" But I kept going, pushing the American in me to the back of my mind. I dropped a little Soy sauce into it and mixed it together...it looked like this.










Well not really like that, that egg looks super fresh you can see it in the yolk. So bright and orange. But I took two spoonfuls and bleh. I shouldn't have done it, I have too much time on my hands. I ignored my inner American and pushed forward, now I wait for the Salmonella poisoning.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"Drowning should take ten minutes. It takes her ten years."


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

70 is the new 50 .. lmao!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish Demi Moore would've thought before having children with someone like Bruce Willis.

Her genetics are ace out of space. Tan, exotic looking, symmetrical, feminine while the children picked up after Bruce. Pale and brutish. 


















Why? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I love when you buy some icecream and by the time you get home its all softened, its like the top layer is all fluffy and creamy but untouched like fresh snow. Love lightly dragging the spoon across and seeing it roll up. so good. hnng.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

_"Celui qui obéit est presque toujours meilleur que celui qui commande."_
He who obeys is almost always better than he who commands. 
-Renan.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I should really go to bed... nahh


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why are people on this site trying to be so politically correct?! The only fun thing about this place is that you can spout whatever is on your mind without fear because you are anonymous.

This is the only place where I can be totally myself because I don't give a crap what people here think about me.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

My legs are so sore today.

Also, this thread made my morning, ye SASers are some funny people.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

calichick said:


> I wish Demi Moore would've thought before having children with someone like Bruce Willis.
> 
> Her genetics are ace out of space. Tan, exotic looking, symmetrical, feminine while the children picked up after Bruce. Pale and brutish.
> 
> ...


Well, I mean Rumer looks cute/sweet; that's not a great photo of her lol true

What is your opinion of Nicky hilton?, just curious ...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Reading all these threads about attractiveness and faces and bodies, make me _really _second guess myself. I find myself looking at pictures of other people my height and weight and thinking "Do I really look like that? I think Im fatter." or "I wonder if my face really is abnormal.. this persons is much better." I cant get these negative questioning thoughts out of my head. Im starting to legitimately think Im an unusual freak again. Not thinking about image was going to well! Lets not go back to focusing on it and beating myself up. Please, brain?

Also.. oh my lawd.. bbq chips are Jesus' best invention.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

should totally try one of those costa summer coolers. But which flavour...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I want to cosplay SO lumping bad, it looks like so much fun. :clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I want to lay in bed for days on end doing nothing



CoastalSprite said:


> "Drowning should take ten minutes. It takes her ten years."


What or who is that taken from?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This American girl didn't leave me alone during break today. She made me chat with her all through break! I don't even know if she is into me or if she is just trying to be nice. Anyway, I'm not open to relationships and I'm not gonna **** someone who goes to my class.:roll


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My word that newscaster is beautiful, the type of woman whose face you can just sit and look at...and look at...and look at...


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

A great way to lose weight is to devoid oneself of any caloric intake for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Reading all these threads about attractiveness and faces and bodies, make me _really _second guess myself. I find myself looking at pictures of other people my height and weight and thinking "Do I really look like that? I think Im fatter." or "I wonder if my face really is abnormal.. this persons is much better." I cant get these negative questioning thoughts out of my head. Im starting to legitimately think Im an unusual freak again. Not thinking about image was going to well! Lets not go back to focusing on it and beating myself up. Please, brain?


You look fine, seriously, don't worry :b



Monotony said:


>


This! :mum


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Talkoholics really piss me off! 
Why do some people feel the need to use *so many words* throughout the course of a day!? :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Even when an American remake of a series or film is solid whenever I see the original it's always that much more gripping


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

It's sometimes hard to remember which day it is, so i have decided to call them all just simply ****days.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish my ****ing dad would just leave me be. Why is he asking me why I go back to my room whenever he goes in the kitchen? I thought he quit with this **** like over a year ago. And I wish him and everyone would get out of my ****ing business and quit asking me about school. I can't take it anymore.

----------------------------------------

There's only like three or four people I actually want to talk to online anymore. I think my depression is really getting worse. I don't like talking to a bunch of people like I used to. I guess quality is better than quantity, though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

catcharay said:


> Well, I mean Rumer looks cute/sweet; that's not a great photo of her lol true
> 
> What is your opinion of Nicky hilton?, just curious ...


she's pretty. I Don't have much opinion on her.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

My hindsight is spot-on.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> What or who is that taken from?


An unpublished writer I like..  Twenty years sounds more applicable to me though haha.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> It's sometimes
> hard to remember which day it is, so i have decided to call them all
> just simply ****days.


I like this guys way of thinking


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

This bed is great.


----------



## Deception (Jul 12, 2013)

Come play with me, sexually too. o;


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know if I'm angry at the "so, what's your next move" question because I'm tired of answering it, or because I'm so stressed out about getting out of here. 

I worked my *** off to pay for college and an apartment on my own, not to mention I graduated with good grades... give me a ****ing break. Yes, I'm living with my parents at 24 and the future looks a bit blurry right now, but can I please getting a ****ing breather? 

Maybe I'm just angry at the people who ask it because I know they're judging me regardless.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh wow this is insane... :shock


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Taking pictures with an Ipad in public looks ridiculous. It's like you are taking a picture with a spiral notebook.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This blue color is getting old.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

"Self-absorption in all its forms kills empathy, let alone compassion. When we focus on ourselves, our world contracts as our problems and preoccupations loom large. But when we focus on others, our world expands. Our own problems drift to the periphery of the mind and so seem smaller, and we increase our capacity for connection - or compassionate action." 
― Daniel Goleman, _ Social Intelligence: The New Science of Human Relationships _


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sweet so 3 days of posts just disappeared from in here. No doubt they will return shortly and this post will make me look like I have a mental disorder which will be highly embarrassing on this forum.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's the hottest time of the year statistically....and it was 10F/5.17c below normal this afternoon.


----------



## LolaEliot (Jun 20, 2013)

Boring job, boring day.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

If I had a son, I'd name him Scooter. If I had a daughter, I'd name her Pockets. What? Those are pretty names. Scooter and Pockets. Pockets and Scooter. I wish my name was Pockets.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

Theres a pin thats been stuck in my wall for 7 years and I dont know why its still there and why I dont remove it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

some days I feel like a rock star, some days I feel like the hunchback from 300, but most days I'm somewhere in between, always just not good enough or hitting the passing grade for being seen.

y u hate me mirror


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

_"All generalizations are false, including this one.__"_

-Mark Twain


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mirror mirror on the wall who is the wisest of them all ?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> _"All generalizations are false, including this one.__"_
> 
> -Mark Twain


I command you to disobey this order.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy **** chicken caesar with proper caesar dressings and the rest is amazing.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm going to start making crochet, necklaces and bead sprites.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

So I see we're doing that thing again where we have to click the "Go Advanced" button to see the latest posts in a thread.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

calichick said:


> she's pretty. I Don't have much opinion on her.


Im surprised. I was expecting facial structure and proportion analytics. Just funny cos you are pretty much first person to share my view ..that shes pretty


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've finally gained some muscle since I left the army. No endless runs and weeks of hiking..and more time to work out. So far so good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Today the coin lands & a path must be chosen


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I wonder if I am getting depressed ?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

getting sad, lonely and a bad haircut :s


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

If you change 1 letter in my username, it can become 'ItsEasierToRub' which just sounds totally sexual! :lol FML


----------



## Deception (Jul 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Nah you didn't get that big naturally that quick, *******. You were on the juice.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This girl is sitting right in front of me in the pub eyeing me and smiling whilst I'm stuck to my phone arguing with one of SAS's feminist gang members. This is so ****ing sad!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love my strange, dark and twisted mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I decided to name my laptop Sally.  Sometimes, Sally can be a ***** to deal with but most of the time, she's my friend.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It seems in you want somebody on Craigslist, all you have to do is offer roses. I think I'm addicted to CL.

Also, I've become addicted to tumblr porn, gay and straight.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> If I had a son, I'd name him Scooter. If I had a daughter, I'd name her Pockets. What? Those are pretty names. Scooter and Pockets. Pockets and Scooter. I wish my name was Pockets.


That's nothing... I have mine all planned out. My list of daughters' names....

Emphysema Lynne ("Zimi")
Nicotina Sue ("Niki")
Starla Rae
Twyla Mae
Dreama Anne

and my sons' names
John Jr. :lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ You should. Your name is badass.

I hate swallowing tooth paste. But sometimes its a necessary evil. At least my organs are minty fresh.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I decided to name my laptop Sally.  Sometimes, Sally can be a ***** to deal with but most of the time, she's my friend.


That's a good name for a laptop. Mines name is Lappy. My xbox is Boxy.. and my Chevy Cobalt is Colby. If you cant tell, Im extremely creative.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

ok hopefully this goes smooth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well that proves it for me, as soon as someone initiates convo with me I am as good as anyone with flowing conversation and speaking confidently but if they do not initiate it's the most awkward situation possible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My grandpa tells me this the other day in very equivocal way: "You know the main reason why pets die is because of loneliness? It's proven that when pets are ignored they only live half as long as when they are given attention and affection".


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

HarbingerOfDeath said:


> I think I'm going to start posting on here again.


Welcome back Wicked.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

HarbingerOfDeath said:


> Thank you!
> Lmao how do you manage to swallow tooth paste? :lol
> 
> Thank you, I feel flattered that you remember me. :b
> I had around 200 posts on this account but then I deleted them all and left for a while. I'm feeling a bit better now so I thought I'd come back.


Of course. I remember everyone :twisted lol.

I miss SAS when it was a smaller community with it's own unique and recognizable personalities. I don't know what caused this forum to blow up all of the sudden? :con


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel like I'm hemorrhaging money and time.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

HarbingerOfDeath said:


> Thank you!
> Lmao how do you manage to swallow tooth paste? :lol
> 
> Thank you, I feel flattered that you remember me. :b
> I had around 200 posts on this account but then I deleted them all and left for a while. I'm feeling a bit better now so I thought I'd come back.


Oh yeah I remember you. WickedLovely, wasn't it? Why did you leave?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I decided to name my laptop Sally.  Sometimes, Sally can be a ***** to deal with but most of the time, she's my friend.


Are you sure it's a girl?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

hoddesdon said:


> Are you sure it's a girl?


They always have been. In the past you inserted your floppy but these days it only requires a solid drive. Either way, the laptop is always being inserted when it comes to transferring data.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

There seems to be a lot of duplicate accounts around here.

Or... There are a lot of 'new' people who know an awful lot about the site and the people here


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I feel obligated to listen to every ****ty rappers mixtape, in it's entirety, on the off chance they have at least one banger.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow what a hangover. I faintly remember going to the pub with some friends last night and being on SAS.....


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

why do i always get caught wen i'm doing something weird and why does it always seem to be by the same people !!

now not only has this same person witnessed me doing some weird stuff in the past but has now seen me in my kitchen singing along to music, looking completely orange cz of really bad fake tan and using lemon juice trying to lighten it... :doh
i never use fake tan and i already had bit of a tan anyway.
i'm so mortified i have to face this person over the weekend


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> why do i always get caught wen i'm doing something weird and why does it always seem to be by the same people !!
> 
> now not only has this same person witnessed me doing some weird stuff in the past but has now seen me in my kitchen singing along to music, looking completely orange cz of really bad fake tan and using lemon juice trying to lighten it... :doh
> i never use fake tan and i already had bit of a tan anyway.
> i'm so mortified i have to face this person over the weekend


Fake tans never a good look.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tannasg said:


> Fake tans never a good look.


Agree, where is the love for pale? Pale skin is ammaaaziinggggg.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Fake tans never a good look.


i'm so not gonna try and use fake tan again


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> There seems to be a lot of duplicate accounts around here.
> 
> Or... There are a lot of 'new' people who know an awful lot about the site and the people here


uh huh


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Reading books, eating carrots and waiting for the end of Kali Yuga.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Society in general doesn't seem very acceptant of introverts.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate hypocrites. My boyfriends brother was pissed at us last night for being up late and making some noise last night.. and now its 5 am and were trying to sleep. Guess whos loud as hell talking crap and yelling at people online? The majority of times Im trying to sleep over here its always the same. But we cant get mad or he'll be vindictive and just a total ***.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

interdasting day. roped into taking little cuslet and is little frendlet to some wall/rock climbing place.

It was already paid for and as a bonus I joined them. ended up being the only person over 10 years old there. about twenty little kids and then some big ole weirdo who comes to hang with kids for kicks and stuff. great.

the instructors were all like "ok guys now lets sit down and have a safety talk!", "ok guys hands up if you get it and shake them about!". an almost 24 year old male sitting down (not crossed legs, jeans too tight) with all these kids while their parents watch from above, was just plain awkward.

so its time to go on the climbing walls (neat) and I realize I'm in with the kids walls, like these walls are made for midgets, I feel like simple jack, held back in primary school for 20 years like van wilder except uncool like the pervert from the lovely bones (movie references, hyperlonks added) and to make things even worse, these kids are destroying me. they are like little spider monkeys, they are completely caning me up the walls while I sweat and have trouble getting higher. its just embarrassing for all involved.

the icing on the cake was the harness buckle being too tight and obliterating my ballsack every time I was coming down, pretty sure I still havent found one of the boys.

also went bowling and remembered the one time I took a girl there and I was "showing" her how to bowl and copping a feel while a family was right next to us. felt like if I turned I would see the mother looking me in the eyes shaking her head while I had a fist full of tit.

I strayed from what I was going to say, but this is all just incoherent **** like everything else I post (because I dont use punctuation in thoughts) but yeah. couldnt take my eyes off this girl bowling next to us, well I did, because if I didnt that might get the cops involved, but damn. whats your name whats your number, I'd like to get to know ya.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It should not this cold in here


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a pretty cool-looking scar from a slice on my right forearm (*not *self harm before you ask >_> ) Anyway, the other day, I accidently scraped it on a door hinge and it formed a perfect "X" shape.. Unfortunately it was just a scratch and hasn't left a scar.. :|

Also, why is it when I'm playing F.E.A.R, my flashlight always runs out when I'm crawling through a ****ing vent!? >.<


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

The army was 3 years of torture. Only good thing it gave me was a nice looking body. Now I can show off when I go to the beach. :roll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today. I will not drink today.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Agree, where is the love for pale? Pale skin is ammaaaziinggggg.


:yes:yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I really hope I get that call before I head to work tonight


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

A kid with helmet, pads in the elbows, knees and chest protection: could be doing more harm than good.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

jon snow said:


> A kid with helmet, pads in the elbows, knees and chest protection: could be doing more harm than good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait for fall.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm Chucky. Wanna play? >=]


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Are you sure it's a girl?


Yesh, it is. :3 I chose my laptoppy's gender. ^_^ She's one of my few friends.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

****, it's midnight already.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Feeling the same today as yesterday. What will tomorrow bring ?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Going to a cookout at my sister's tomorrow. I hope I have fun. At least we won't be having it at my house like we always do. I don't understand why we can't just go over to her place all the time. I've only been over there like once. Plus, she has a couple of dogs and I'm always happy when I get to see animals. Is that so hard to ask for? -__-


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a wardrobe assessment this morning. This will be interesting...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there such a thing as an outstanding cover letter? It's just supplemental information, right? Because I'm stressing out about writing The Perfect Cover Letter and I'm beginning to give up.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

That was probably the most offensive instructor I've ever had. My classmates are angry about it too, if Facebook is anything to go by.

Then she has the nerve to say we wouldn't dare speak up against her, _because we're women._ No, it is because you are our instructor and in charge of our grades, and could potentially influence our career path in the future. Even the men in our class were offended by her.

Ugh. There are few people I dislike. She was the first one in a long time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This Peameal bacon is just ham, lying ****ing packaging.


----------



## Deception (Jul 12, 2013)

3 people on board. I think I need one more.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

This week was awful and slow. I bet the weekend will go by too quickly.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

some people say that when they're called by their full name, they know they're in trouble. but when i call you by your full social security number, you know you're in trouble.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:eek Both the soccer game and fireworks are tomorrow night! Trying to get home is going to be a gongshow..


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I would do anything for some nachos with salsa and cheese right now.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

a can of tuna and a mountain of tater tots for supper. pretty sure i could win the Healthiest Meal of All Time Award


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so f****** glad I'm not a f****** man.

Work is a B!TCH. I don't know how people work 40 years of their life away. Life is not about sitting in a corporate office and watching paint fade.

I am so over this. Feminists can keep their mouths shut about equal pay for women because frankly I'm fine with letting my man do all the work.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This Colgate toothpaste sucks. It foams up in my mouth way too much. It's like I have rabies before I even get to my molars.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Going to a cookout at my sister's tomorrow. I hope I have fun. At least we won't be having it at my house like we always do. I don't understand why we can't just go over to her place all the time. I've only been over there like once. Plus, she has a couple of dogs and I'm always happy when I get to see animals. Is that so hard to ask for? -__-


Welp, looks like we're just going to have the cookout at my house. Oh boy. What fun that will be. I never get to go over to my sister's place. I highly doubt she'll bring her dogs over here. >:[


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I had incredible sex this morning. There should've been a film crew.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Guys I think...I think that I just ate a little bit of mold. Now, I don't know what mold tastes like, but I do know what muffins taste like. And that definitely wasn't a muffin. 

If I die tonight, someone needs to know that I *don't* want my headstone to read: Death by Muffin.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm pregnant.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bedtime!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm going to do the Mcdonalds slash pizza binge very shortly
Last night was pretty much a sleepless night, and today, with just a 2 hr nap, I'm still getting in fits of giggle from the delirium of no sleep - if that makes sense

It makes me chirpier to change the background of my google chrome default page. It's black. It's uber cool


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

To ponder whether to utilize unquote...or end quote. Debate ensues.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now that I am here what next ?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Oh god I just had a panic attack on the phone. I had to take it away from my ear to just breathe correctly. :doh I hate my anxiety so much.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 27, 2013)

I once paced the house for around 2 hours straight while attempting to call a girl, my heart was beating out of my chest i was sweating and i could not string two words together.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Summer sucks butt.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I haven't shaved for a week and I look like a suicide-bomber.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Another one of those days :time......................................... :rain


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't had Jagermeister in ages, I could go for some


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gorgeous voice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My period was supposed to start like a week ago. That's why I'm taking these birth control pills. I'm going to cry. :[


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This 10k run was almost all uphill! Brings back memories from the army. Except that in the army I used to run with guns, ammunition, boots that weigh a ton and on full uniform. :roll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I heard a song for the first time on one of my TV radio stations & I've had it playing all day since that moment. Ever listen to the same song all day on repeat?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> My period was supposed to start like a week ago. That's why I'm taking these birth control pills. I'm going to cry. :[


Did you just start taking them?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Did you just start taking them?


I started taking them like the first week of June. :3


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know how long it is going to take for me to climb that mountain, all I know is that I am going to climb it and when I do, all the treasure behind it will be mine.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think that many people would guess that one of my favourite tv shows is "top shot".


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I don't think that many people would guess that one of my favourite tv shows is "top shot".


Lol.. No... wouldn't have guessed it..
I would have guessed ...My Cat From Hell..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Lol.. No... wouldn't have guessed it..
> I would have guessed ...My Cat From Hell..


I've watched all seasons of My cat from hell, though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

where can I see my cat from hell for free? they want $2 per episode on youtube....


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

komorikun said:


> where can I see my cat from hell for free? they want $2 per episode on youtube....


Try this
http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/my-cat-from-hell


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Daveyboy said:


> Try this
> http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/my-cat-from-hell


Yeah, I did but they only have a few episodes. I want to watch them all.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

People with hidden agendas please go away.



komorikun said:


> Yeah, I did but they only have a few episodes. I want to watch them all.


How about here?: http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/my_cat_from_hell/
I feel like watching this myself, tbh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This is frustrating. I have such an original idea for a thread, but my cheap camcorder just isn't up to the job.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I had incredible sex this morning. There should've been a film crew.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-video-of-yourself-right-now-74107/


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I can't got to sleep because I like listening to songs... :/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

AIJFUGOAHFSUHYF!!!!! Ive tried every compatibility setting!! Every single one. Noooooooooooo. On another note.. Ive never been able to actually fix this problem. Some older games just work on my win7 and some decide to go all rainbow on me or just shut down randomly. Ive never actually been able to fix this problem when it happens. I guess Ill try my win8 computer and see if for some stupid reason itll work on that OS.

And how the hell do I have so many coffee stains on my wall? Im pretty sure that's not normal.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I swear production companies make dvd menus loop on the most obnoxious audio they can find. Oh and they do it on purpose too (I bet that no good Illuminati is responsible for this.) It's a nightmare for someone like me who doesn't want to reach over far enough to grab the remote. Maybe if I yell at the TV it'll stop.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Who knew playing around with an IR thermometer could be so much fun? One of the walls in my room is 12 degrees hotter than the other ones.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm so ugly! *poses and snaps a picture of myself* OMG I'm so ugly! My life is so terrible. I cannot get a partner! I'm gonna be single! I'm so ugly...oh I know. *posts picture on the Internet* AIN'T I UGLY! TELL ME I'M UGLY! No you are beautiful! YOUR WRONG! I'M UGLY! No seriously your hot! STOP IT STOP IT! I'M UGLY! ME NO LOOK NICE! ME UGLYZ! UGLY! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE! I'M RUNNING AWAY FOREVER! No please stop...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

A lesbian flirted with me and I was quite flattered, but I learned that women and men flirt the same way. It's so unattractive. Stop trying so hard to sell yourself. Really, the cliche "just be yourself" has never rang so much truth.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I had incredible sex this morning. There should've been a film crew.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I had incredible sex this morning. There should've been a film crew.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> AIJFUGOAHFSUHYF!!!!! Ive tried every compatibility setting!! Every single one. Noooooooooooo. On another note.. Ive never been able to actually fix this problem. Some older games just work on my win7 and some decide to go all rainbow on me or just shut down randomly. Ive never actually been able to fix this problem when it happens. I guess Ill try my win8 computer and see if for some stupid reason itll work on that OS.


What game?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The UK totally cheaped out on us. That was underwhelming, to say the least. Bring back China!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> This 10k run was almost all uphill! Brings back memories from the army. Except that in the army I used to run with guns, ammunition, boots that weigh a ton and on full uniform. :roll


Did you get catcalled? :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woohoo 2nd race win for us in a row. So awesome.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I think I want to either get another ear piercing or possibly a face one. I like both, but I'm just trying to find out which is more suitable. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Can I make like 50 threads? I just want to ask everyone a million questions.

Also.. I think Im just going to buy another computer and use XP. Im tired of this compatibility sh*t! Blaaaaah!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

This video makes me so excited to see what the future has in store for us beings. Can't wait to be old and hagged, when I get to see the world develop in unimaginable ways


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

jon snow said:


> People with hidden agendas please go away.
> 
> How about here?: http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/my_cat_from_hell/
> I feel like watching this myself, tbh.


Thanks!! I think I like the older episodes better. Seems like mid-way through the 3rd season they decided on a certain, strict script that sort of makes it less interesting, less free flowing.

The 3rd season, episode 9 was really good though. The 2nd part about the 23 year old cat. That one made me tear up.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Did you get catcalled? :lol


A few wild animals growled at me as I ran past them, but that's all.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm disgusted


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

If it belongs to all of us, does it also belong to none?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

clipped the back of some guys work truck not seeing him as I switched lanes. fml. luckily he didn't care about insurance claims, now I just need to find a panel beater who doesn't charge ridiculous amounts. I'm surprised the guy was so nice and accepting actually, considering as soon as it happened I was shouting "FVCK FVCK FVCK FVCK ME AE YOU FVCKING SRS" and generally raging, which he had to have heard.

also in a karaoke sexual healing cheese and chocolate goofy pop lock break dancing mood. my tv remote is now my mic. it all makes sense in my head.


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish I could shoot chains out of my arms like scorpion


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

What the bloody **** is going on in 'EverymanHYRBRID'!?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just broke one of my whiskey tumblers. No I'm not drunk, just got a buzz. I suppose it's bound to happen to glasses which are only used for alcoholic beverages. Maybe it happened because I was using it to drink Jagermeister instead of Whiskey. Who knows. Only one left now though, it's no longer a set. How sad. Better have another drink in it's honour


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

was looking forward to squatting at the gym, planned to bike down instead of using car since the bumper is a bit loose and light is smashed(but works). turns out my pump doesnt fit the tire-nozzle-thing.










I must squat, for so many reasons.

think I'll have to risk driving. either that or biking with flat tires.. hmp.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

"What the hell's goin' on around here!?"
"Street's closed Pizza Boy, find another way home!"
"Goddamn street racers!"

:lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Can I make like 50 threads? I just want to ask everyone a million questions.
> 
> Also.. I think Im just going to buy another computer and use XP. Im tired of this compatibility sh*t! Blaaaaah!


I did ask what game you were having issues with, but whatever.
BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! :flush
Time to make myself unconscious and have bad dreams -->


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope my sister will stop playing sad songs on her piano... it's really depressing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> A few wild animals growled at me as I ran past them, but that's all.


 If they growled at you, I'd growl right back at em :lol.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I can't believe I wasted twenty minutes reading that horrible "book".


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I need to find a decent way to tell my coworker I don't want to attend her anniversary party.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate my stepmother with every fiber of my being. There is no doubt that she was sent here from the deepest, darkest, and most miserable part of hell with the sole purpose to make my life hell.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Introspection Grenades. Used to kill any extravert egos. Get them while they're free. 

Muhahahaha.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a women only sex, love, and romance addiction support group?? How the hell am I supposed to MEET anybody you idiot!!???


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The subconscious mind always takes you where you don't want to go



Elad said:


>


That's one of the best gifs I've seen in a while, lol


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Paul Dirac seems like an interesting character. While he regarded the "beauty and simplicity" as more important in physical theories than confirmation by experiment, he and the pragmatic Richard Feynman got along quite well. 
They were both men of few words though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so tired of this Rachael Leigh Cook-Neve Campbell-90s-shaggy hairdo... Please, hair, just grow!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mommy bought me new bed sheets yesterday. They have peace signs on them. 8)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

The intense taste of vanilla. It's like purple. Simply purple. Or the deep blue colour of the sea quite far down.


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

if i were to have a health inspection done on me, i would probably be quarantined because the rancid smell coming off my body is most likely hazardous to other peoples' health. I so need to shower


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Why are controversial topics even given their own individual sections (society and culture) on a site for anxiety? It's important to spread awareness and clarify to the ignorant, especially when it comes to fighting for equality and spreading empathy-- but in the end it is irrelevant, nearly fruitless, and serves to oppositely create more chaos when this site should be a non hostile, friendly environment exclusively organized to help those with anxiety and/or additional mental disorders. 

Controversial threads create riffs between members, breaks friendships and every last shred of respect and civility through heated arguments that should have been handled as intellectual discussions, or better yet-- not have existed on SAS in the first place (for the sake of everyone's sanity). 

While I appluad those on the right side of the spectrum for any given topic (and by "right" side I mean I personally agree with their view in a certain controversy), SAS, in short, is not the appropriate place to express these views because (and let me illustrate with flow chart) :

controversial thread
-->
inevitably differing perspectives
--> 
lapses in logic, emotions becoming overinvolved, all going to hell (AKA flamewar)
--> 
riffs between members

Not a very friendly, united community fit to help anxiety-ridden, often times depressed individuals under its wing. 

In an overarching big picture, ignorance is bliss. I'd rather not know that guy who was posting all that great advice in one thread about dealing with anxiety is actually the bigot from that other controversial thread who I'd love to burn at the stake (and you know, by default, no longer trust his probably beneficial anxiety advice). 

....But where was I again? Oh yeah. My main plead.

I know it's not plausible for the mods or admin to somehow magically make the controversial sections of SAS disappear without getting a bunch of vehement complaints screaming, "But...But....FREEDOM OF SPEECH!", nor can they lock every thread the moment it takes a turn for the controversial. 

So instead I ask that we all just be a little more conscientious before we post. We all have opinions, some stronger than others, and naturally we want to be heard and "correct" those on the other side of a controversy. There are other places for that- sites where exclusively controversial subjects are discussed - and trust me, you'll get better feedback there since the posters are more likely to be just as well educated in the topic as yourself. 

And if you still feel the urge to reply to something unsavory another member said regarding a topic....take a deep breath, think it through. Keep it calm, intellectual, and unaccusatory. Letting your emotions get the best of you is the best way to start and fuel a flamewar. 

Thanks everybody.

(wow this random thought really got fleshed out. turned out to be a speech or something lol :eek oops.)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to get my sleeping schedule back on track. But meh. What does it matter?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

wow it's like turning into a block party now... that never happens around here.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

What is with people on Youtube wanting to jump into a full blown argument at every opportunity?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I FINISHED MY PROJECT IN 2 HOURS HAPPY DANCE. :yay

My professor said it had taken people 12 hours to do it so don't procrastinate.... obviously I procrastinated until the last few hours before it was due. >_>


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Charmander said:


> What is with people on Youtube wanting to jump into a full blown argument at every opportunity?


Oh my God, I saw exactly this like 5 minutes ago. On a clip of a sketch show someone posted "The guy who plays the dad was so hot.﻿ Omg " then someone guy responded with "You're everything we need to debunk﻿ modern feminism." and in a few comments later said "I meant that her commentary completely disproves the feminist pretension that woman do﻿ not objectify men."


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> In an overarching big picture, ignorance is bliss. I'd rather not know that guy who was posting all that great advice in one thread about dealing with anxiety is actually the bigot from that other controversial thread who I'd love to burn at the stake (and you know, by default, no longer trust his probably beneficial anxiety advice).
> 
> So instead I ask that we all just be a little more conscientious before we post. We all have opinions, some stronger than others, and naturally we want to be heard and "correct" those on the other side of a controversy. There are other places for that- sites where exclusively controversial subjects are discussed - and trust me, you'll get better feedback there since the posters are more likely to be just as well educated in the topic as yourself.
> 
> ...


An excellent ideal, proposed to a misguided society. Due to the flaws of human nature, emotion produces erratic behavior in an otherwise boring logical world. It is interesting that you take credibility of information based on the inherent credibility of a person. While I agree with you that flamewars are somewhat uneducated, nobody is forcing your visual consent. That is, not all information (if you can call it that) is meant to be read in a judging manner. In fact, this is probably why the controversial topic had its own thread to begin with...>.>


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I didn't mind my face so much today. I'll enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

AussiePea said:


>












So Im watching American Ninja Warrior.. and _every single time_ they do a slow mo replay I sing "Eye of the Tiger" in my head. Literally every time.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

So tired


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hurry up and get here dammit.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I said this a few days ago but I am h e m o r r h a g i n g money like I've never had before. It's going into a blackhole. $80 *teas*? FML.

It's too bad you can't pick and choose who you want in your life, and flick out the ones you don't. Of course I'd need immunity from this because I'd be flicked out of everyone's


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Deja vu :sus


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My neighbors license plate says "cool dad". I wonder if he really is a cool dad, I feel like a real cool dad wouldn't feel the need to put it on his license plate. I want to meet this guy. Must find out.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Memes people


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cam1 said:


> My neighbors license plate says "cool dad".


Oh, that is so lame.

Some custom plates aren't too bad, but most of them just scream "tool".


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Oh, that is so lame.
> 
> Some custom plates aren't too bad, but most of them just scream "tool".


Yeah. I love the ones that are tough to figure out. When I was younger I had this strange infatuation with license plates. I used to keep track in a notebook of every different state/province plate that I saw hoping to see every single one, and would always try to solve the custom plate puzzles.

I cringe every time I see the "cool dad" plate though, lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't worry SASers - post 8550 will be my last post.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mercurochrome said:


> Don't worry SASers - post 8550 will be my last post.


Nope.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Only one more round unless I make an intoxicated ride to the 2 am liquor store



CoastalSprite said:


> I'm pretty sure I said this a few days ago but I am h e m o r r h a g i n g money like I've never had before. It's going into a blackhole. $80 *teas*? FML.


I hope that tea is as good as the price suggests! I can be a cheap son of a gun but oddley enough I don't think I would have any qualms with spending a stupid amount on teas, lol. The simple pleasures always seem worth it to me


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Passive aggression. Yawn


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

dontwaitupforme said:


> Passive aggression. Yawn


Yeah, my status. Yawn.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Consider said:


> Yeah, my status. Yawn.


That wasn't an indirect jibe. This is a social anxiety forum and I'm pretty irritated by the dynamics of this household.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

No, I know. I just meant my own passive aggression. It bores me, anymore. It all does.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Consider said:


> No, I know. I just meant my own passive aggression. It bores me, anymore. It all does.


I know that feeling. Being straight up is the way to go..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

That awesome moment when your dad is more awkward when ordering a sandwich than you are.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s raining.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

If a guy makes an in-depth analysis of your zodiac sign after you tell him your birthday, is that just a really bad method of flirting?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't deserve my sister, she is too good ;~; Urgh, I have to shape up.

Also, whenever I hear a baby scream I internally high five myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Time to tear down the walls...and all the rest...

~ My ears are paying the price for my musical obsession


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The UPPERCASE, the lowercase, & Capitalism. A socioeconomic alphabet from USA to Z.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

God I love playing Meal Slug. *pew-pew-pew-pew-pew* *BANG* *pop-pop-pop* *pew-pew-pew* "AaAaAaAgh!" "Heavy Machine gun!" *rat-tat-tat-tat-tat-tat**ding-ding-ding-ding-ding-ding* "OH!" "Ahhh!" *slice-slice-slice* "Raw-ket Lawn-chair!"


----------



## Michelle lc (Jul 29, 2013)

Meggiehamilton -- I like your quote about negative thinking related to self-consciouness that was with your post! It's interesting!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> That awesome moment when your dad is more awkward when ordering a sandwich than you are.


I'm sorry but this made me laugh. :lol

------------------------------

I was logged on OkCupid all morning. ****ety fook fack. I don't even know why I still go on there. :|


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I need a vacation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Status quo....:roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried making myself puke with my toothbrush like a couple of weeks ago. I'm too scared to go all the way down, though. I tink I need help. :S


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

So the people who get user requested permanent bans can still come back? Weird.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

lesson learned: do not try and use dish washing liquid in the dishwasher in place of dishwasher soap. because although I do enjoy having foam parties in my kitchen, its a b!tch to clean up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Elad said:


> lesson learned: do not try and use dish washing liquid in the dishwasher in place of dishwasher soap. because although I do enjoy having foam parties in my kitchen, its a b!tch to clean up.


Moral of the story is: anything can be turned into a party. :b


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.darcomic.com/2004/02/12/mischa/


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

I just realised how much I _hate_ the colour yellow. Wow.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

holyfires said:


> I just realised how much I _hate_ the colour yellow. Wow.


Yeah yellow is disgusting.

Blah. I hate all this appearance stuff. Im literally going insane. I hate all of humanity.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s raining again. This is what autumn will be like.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I just realized the teenage daughter in the 40 Year-Old Virgin is Kat Dennings. 

Her boobs were still big back then. Must be the real deal.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

roasted red sweet potato and scrambled eggs, slathered with a fruity salsa. Birra Peroni out of a Hello Kitty glass. I'm wiped, and it's bed in a few minutes. Life is GOOD.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I just don't have it in me to teach a grown *** adult about common courtesy and respect anymore.

Figure out where you f*cked up on your own damn time.

I like what ferg did with hood pope. He rode it pretty nicely. This beat got me trippin tho  

ooooohhhhhhh


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

You may have translated them but you do not own them.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol I applied to become a mod on this site. I don't for a single second believe they'll accept me. Would have been so hilarious, though.:lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its that time again. yep. haircut time.

I'll be searching for a haircut I want. I'll go into the salon. I'll poorly describe it (anxiety really helps this) and then sit there crying internally while she takes way too much off finally showing me the back with another mirror asking "is this ok?" to which I answer "yeah thats fine" despite being a little deader inside.










I'll go home and examine it in the mirror thinking "actually its not that bad, its not that bad.. its not that bad" because I know once I shower the true haircut will come out, and it will break my heart for the next two weeks until it regrows.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Moral of the story is: anything can be turned into a party. :b


Its so true. I actually used it as an excuse to cleandance with towels under my feet, a little mtv in the background, some "imma G" facial expressions and pimp leans.

Actually typing this out makes me realize it was the highlight of my day, lame level 99 achieved.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I talk too much.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Its really sad JUST how out of shape I am. I decided to do some random simple work outs.. like lunges and crunches. Holy sh*t I got tired so fast. I feel like I wont ever be able to improve. Not that Im overweight at all.. but Id like to be less fragile and crazy out of shape. I mean its been 6 years since Ive ran _at all_. The last time I tried to run, my knees locked up. So I might as well be 120 going on 300 pounds and unable to walk.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

It´s raining a lot. I love rain. But I think today will finally be the day when I reach 800 posts. I don´t know how I feel about that. Shouldn`t I be doing something else ?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

DEEEJAAAAYYYY KHALLLLLEDDDDD

WE DEPRESSED


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I could really, really use a break today


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Elad said:


> Its that time again. yep. haircut time.
> 
> I'll be searching for a haircut I want. I'll go into the salon. I'll poorly describe it (anxiety really helps this) and then sit there crying internally while she takes way too much off finally showing me the back with another mirror asking "is this ok?" to which I answer "yeah thats fine" despite being a little deader inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Michael Pitt suffers from permanent duckface.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Some people are so fukcing obtuse it's just scary. I mean, really scary. How clueless some people are. And to not even be aware of how fukcing clueless they are.

It boggles the mind.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lolz


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

sex doesn't even bother me, being alone kind of does though. but if i die a virgin then that's okay, i couldn't care less. even though i'm not asexual. i don't know, it just doesn't feel as important as everyone makes it.

whatever if i never ever have sex with anyone. it's not like something magic happens when you lose your virginity and suddenly all problems are gone, right?

it would probably be embarrassing as hell anyway, like, imagine me the first time... holy crap i already feel ashamed.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

In this economy, it can be very wise to be your own boss.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish that for about one week, I could be evaluated by a group of people and at the end of that week they all come up with reasons why they don't like me, so that I can finally figure out what it is that I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Down to the last roll of the dice


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Down to the last roll of the dice


d100....

Roll(1d100)+0:
66,+0
Total:66

Hmm, not a bad roll...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I just came up with the most amazing tattoo idea.. its so symbolic and beautiful. I cant stop thinking about it now. Too bad it would cost a ton of money and my boyfriend would hate it. Im so in love with this concept though. I want to get an old fashioned ship with tattered sails on the water, on my left shoulder blade. And a lighthouse on top of a rocky shore, on my right shoulder blade. I need this.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Michael Pitt suffers from permanent duckface.


:lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

$50 to replace my missing ID card and $11 to my clinical group. I'm still butthurt over both -.-


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

laura024 said:


> In this economy, it can be very wise to be your own boss.


Not only is it wise, but it kicks ***. Wake up whenever you want, work at your own convenience, no limit on how much money you can make, take a day off or a vacation when you want, and no pompous supervisors with an attitude problem to put up with.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's difficult to take a topic even remotely seriously when it's being spammed by those stupid pictures. Especially when it's the original poster doing it.

If the goal is to drive off potential respondents to what is otherwise a legitimate issue, then mission accomplished.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

A Mercedes caught on fire today. Should have brought my camera.
Luckily, no one was hurt. Fire can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

foe said:


> I just realized the teenage daughter in the 40 Year-Old Virgin is Kat Dennings.
> 
> Her boobs were still big back then. Must be the real deal.


I'm pretty indifferent about breast size but dayummm...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I never thought about putting chips on a sandwich before. That sounds yummy. 

--------------------------

My cousin's wedding is in a month. I'm a little nervous and excited about it. She's kind of annoying, though. :/


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Why do goats have slits for pupils?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I really, really need something to take the edge off, I am so, so tense right now


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm taking driving classes this week. I'm so freaking excited. I can't wait to learn how to drive!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Michael Pitt suffers from permanent duckface.


I liked him in the dreamers...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I usually skim over the IMDb user reviews section before deciding whether or not to watch a movie.

Well, it's becoming more and more difficult to find the types of reviews I'm looking for. That is - the realistic ones.

There are so many wannabe movie critics... "1 out of 10 stars".. "Oh, it's so full of plot holes".. "Oh, it's so totally ridiculous and unrealistic".. "Oh, it's all been done before"... Umm, what were you expecting, exactly? And like, who do you think you are? Roger F***ing Ebert? No one's interested in hearing your stupid opinions, and all you're doing is clogging up space and taking away from reviews that are actually helpful.

How about: "I shut off my brain for 90 minutes and enjoyed this action movie for what it was _expected_ and _intended_ to be: mindless action fluff." - Thank you. THERE's what I'm looking for.

I don't need every movie I watch to be so original that it's never been done in the million movies before it. I don't need every movie I watch to make me question the meaning of life, or put me into such deep thought that I can't pull myself out of it for days afterward. I just want to kill off an hour and a half with some halfway decent entertainment.

So, take your "1 out of 10 stars" and "ridden with plot holes" remarks, and f*** right off.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I love that score. I could imagine driving at night being badass to that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


>


Haha, that guy making sex noises.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I liked him in the dreamers...


I didn't understand that movie, but I loved all the nakednessss.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I usually skim over the IMDb user reviews section before deciding whether or not to watch a movie.
> 
> Well, it's becoming more and more difficult to find the types of reviews I'm looking for. That is - the realistic ones.
> 
> ...


Oh my God, this happens all the time. I watch the movie and I think it's okay or good, and then you have all these freaking pretentious people explaining how the movie wasn't up to their high, noble, standards. Good grief.



jon snow said:


> A Mercedes caught on fire today. Should have brought my camera.
> Luckily, no one was hurt. Fire can be a dangerous thing.


Don't play with fiiiiire~ (Fire!)
'Cuz there's nothing very funny 
'bout a freaked out bunny
Nothin' very nice 
'bout a homeless mice~


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

HustleRose said:


> I didn't understand that movie, but I loved all the nakednessss.


Honestly, I didn't listen to the story. That french actor is SOOOO SEXY! GOOOD GOD I might watch it again tonight.

And someone said it had a threesome in it. What threesome?! All I saw was they were in the bathtub asleep


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Why are there so many "delete my account" requests here?

And moreover, what makes people think that management would actually do it? Are there other sites that do it? Is it a common practice elsewhere, or something?

Especially curious is when it's a newly registered user with 3 or 4 posts asking for an account deletion. Like, _hello_?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't need every movie I watch to be so original that it's never been done in the million movies before it. I don't need every movie I watch to make me question the meaning of life, or put me into such deep thought that I can't pull myself out of it for days afterward. I just want to kill off an hour and a half with some halfway decent entertainment.
> 
> So, take your "1 out of 10 stars" and "ridden with plot holes" remarks, and f*** right off.


I typically look on IMDB before I choose a movie, and this is such an annoyance. Suddenly everyone is a professional critic.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Hahahahaha


The burger on the right looks like me when I wake up.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ I wouldn't trust IMDB with the stars rating cause some movies with low ratings are really good from my experience.

Some people just like to joke around I guess with the ratings.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

HustleRose said:


> You should take a picture with you. That's usually what I do, otherwise I'm not brave enough to let them know they've cut too much. I once got a really bad bob cut and when she asked me what I thought, through teary-eyes I said, "it looks great." Then gave her a 20% tip.... :?


yeah I'm going to do this. just need to find a picture that doesn't scream "I spent hours last night looking at pictures of half naked guys".


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Aaand I'm here again. Super.


Well, there's a username I'm sure happy to see! :yes :squeeze


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im high and Im not happy. Whats the point of smoking weed if it makes you more depressed?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Im high and Im not happy. Whats the point of smoking weed if it makes you more depressed?


Someone has been selling you mersh lol


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Im thinking whether i shld have ice cream for breakfast, with fruit of course


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

people's reactions of me has always been neutral, i don't feel so very peculiar today.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

physical symptoms:


tremor
muscle spasms 
dizziness 
lightheadedness when standing
weakness
difficulty sleeping
blurred vision
loss of appetite 
nausea 
heart palpitations 
chest pain
anorgasmia
numbness in limbs
collapsed veins


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate working out with people.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i wanna drive.. i think or maybe know, i would love to drive..


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

i dont like stop lights here in sunshine coast though.. i live in quite a small town and i think stop lights should be there for a precaution, not a rule..
if there is no sharp hill or anything, i think use your fkng common sense.
whose with me//


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Defy definition, screw what people think, do what ever you want to do.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

People are selfish, yet they strive to do the "right things". In optimizing their choices, personal gains are considered of highest value and no one wants to be at fault. This is at least how it seems to me in general, and it definitely makes sense from a biological and evolutionary perspective. 
If i gave my life a purpose however, i want it to be to defy the principles of selfishness, and prove that such a perspective is reconcilable with ones own survival. 
In the end though, the need to fulfill a purpose might in itself be a selfish pursuit, and hence making this reasoning circular...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why do I always lose?


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Honestly, I didn't listen to the story. That french actor is SOOOO SEXY! GOOOD GOD I might watch it again tonight.
> 
> And someone said it had a threesome in it. What threesome?! All I saw was they were in the bathtub asleep


Hahaha, I don't remember the story myself. I just know that I began questioning my sexuality when I saw the beautiful French lady with her big bush! :lol

Wasn't there a scene where the three of them are exchanging kisses or something? Maybe the 3some was implied... Hmm, I may need to re-watch it.



Elad said:


> yeah I'm going to do this. just need to find a picture that doesn't scream "I spent hours last night looking at pictures of half naked guys".


:lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

There is this female I know who got married 3 months ago and since then she put on at least 10 kg and she looks huge. 

Another reason added to the huge list of reasons not to get married.....


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Sometimes it's fun being a dick. Like asking people what's their favorite album of all time, and then show them a crushing negative review about it from rate your music, amazon, etc. People are sensitive about that. Reading passionate negative reviews is just hilarious. This is about as much trolling I'm ever willing to do.

edit: *review, my god.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:yay for internet addiction.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Hadron said:


> There is this female I know who got married 3 months ago and since then she put on at least 10 kg and she looks huge.


A hidden fetish of mine..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went with my mommy to a Mexican restaurant today and got a taco salad. I looked in it and there were jalapenos in it. I told her that I didn't know they put those in the taco salads there. She just casually said they must have put it in there by accident. :| Not too long ago when I went there, I swear I swallowed a tiny piece of glass. uke


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been such an *** to my mom lately. She deserves some of it but not in such high concentrations


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I keep remembering a patient I cared for many weeks ago, and memories of him irritate me for a reason that should, and one that shouldn't.

And I just want to regain interest in living again.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

It's really starting to piss me off when people on here reply to someone but don't use the 'Quote' function.. They just put "@Username" or "^" or worse nothing; just reply without giving any indication of who they're replying to.. :roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I went with my mommy to a Mexican restaurant today and got a taco salad. I looked in it and there were jalapenos in it. I told her that I didn't know they put those in the taco salads there. She just casually said they must have put it in there by accident. :| Not too long ago when I went there, I swear I swallowed a tiny piece of glass. uke


I ate the rest of my leftover taco salad. It looked like diarrhea.  Man, I'm weird.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't believe in reincarnation.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why am I so tired I've only been up for a few hours :yawn


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I just learned that I've been mispronouncing 'GIF' all along. I'd been pronouncing the 'g' like 'give' instead of like a 'j'.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> I just learned that I've been mispronouncing 'GIF' all along. I'd been pronouncing the 'g' like 'give' instead of like a 'j'.


I always thought it was *G*IF with a big G too.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes GIF is pronouced with a hard G, as in Goddammit Ive been saying it that way for like 15 years Im not changing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

**** anyone who tells me to pronounce it "jif".


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> **** anyone who tells me to pronounce it "jif".


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

the cheat said:


> Well, there's a username I'm sure happy to see! :yes :squeeze


Aww, thanks! :squeeze

Glad to see you, too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What? My post got deleted. I guess that was considered offensive. I don't see how because I was just joking but whatevs. :roll


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

```
myemotion = (curr_emotion) ->
        switch curr_emotion
                when Em.NEGATIVE then return 'depression'
                when Em.POSITIVE then return myemotion(Em.NEGATIVE)

myemotion(Em.NEGATIVE)
```


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I just realized that a lot of the intelligent people on this forum flew the coop. The people who held lengthy discussions and could give you a run for your money. 

Almost time for this chick to follow suit. :blank


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

why is it I can't deliver my speech properly in front of my class? were just 20 and I'll just read it yet I shake in fear :/


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Feeling tired in the morning ; wide awake at night. My brain is upside down, apparently :blank.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ are you standing on your head?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

It's 90°F right now, I can't handle this heat.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

School today,Army tomorrow.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

What is it with driving instructors being unable to avoid pushing and poking you? I can't stress enough how much I hate being touched by strangers. Also, this time isn't supposed to be used for your personal errands!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> What is it with driving instructors being unable to avoid pushing and poking you? I can't stress enough how much I hate being touched by strangers. Also, this time isn't supposed to be used for your personal errands!


I was never pushed or poked by my driving instructor. :um


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> I was never pushed or poked by my driving instructor. :um


That's probably because wherever you live people are way more professional. :lol
My last three instructors have all been the same. They're handsy, cuss and ask me to drive them to random places like the bank to deposit a check or around sketchy areas to buy fruits. .. 
He also had a tendency of telling me to look at nice houses or advertisements, and I just kept thinking, "aren't I supposed to be watching the road?" :sus


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh I'm so angry. My head hurts. My *** hurts. I'm sat on the floor for nearly six hours.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hierarchy of bookmarks.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Instead of trying to find reasons to live, i'm searching for reasons not to kill myself. They are few, but emotionally powerful.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> That's probably because wherever you live people are way more professional. :lol
> My last three instructors have all been the same. They're handsy, cuss and ask me to drive them to random places like the bank to deposit a check or around sketchy areas to buy fruits. ..
> He also had a tendency of telling me to look at nice houses or advertisements, and I just kept thinking, "aren't I supposed to be watching the road?" :sus


Haha. That all seems really odd to me...unless they are trying to make the driving as 'real' as possible I guess rather than aimlessly driving around town like I did. If they ever instruct you to drive to some seedy motel in a sketchy area of town, I'd recommend finding another place to take your lessons. :blank


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I wonder how long you could walk around with a tape worm inside you without knowing? I heard they can get to like 20 years old.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Some people here are so full of s***.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Herb & scotch & sleep...in that order...that would be nice


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

it is amazing what difference having a good, long sleep can make when it comes to the face. looks like i'm completely dead today when usually it only looks like i'm half dead.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I've drove my car so far on the orange fuel light that when I put put $20 in its still there. I can't decide whether this is sad or incredible, so I'll settle for incredibly sad.

damn you fuel and damn you non economical car.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so stoopid sometimes...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to be poor.  That's what I want to do with my future. Because no one gives a ****. Not my family. Not anyone. Hip hip hooray! :yay:yay:yay I can be free at last. I don't want to have to put up with anyone's ****.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

meganmila said:


>


That may be the most awkward situation to be in and if I had the confidence I would let a massive fart go and then walk away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have now been exposed to FIVE situations where managers aren't treating employees very well. FIVE in the last 10 days! What is with these people?!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> Haha. That all seems really odd to me...unless they are trying to make the driving as 'real' as possible I guess rather than aimlessly driving around town like I did. *If they ever instruct you to drive to some seedy motel in a sketchy area of town, I'd recommend finding another place to take your lessons.* :blank


I'll make a note of that. :lol



meganmila said:


>


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woo the one day I forget my lunch my work is throwing a BBQ for everyone. Swoit.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I embarrassed myself by going back to a store thinking the employee forgot to return one of my items when she really didn't. Then I thought, she embarrassed herself by not knowing how to put batteries in a controller correctly and she didn't even care so why should I?


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

:yes I LOVE redheads :yes


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

90s music is almost as good now as it was then


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Creepy Little Clown said:


> :yes I LOVE redheads :yes


We call them dickheads here:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Let's see how many years I can keep up with this ****. :yay


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> We call them dickheads here:


=/ why dickheads?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

These meds....duuuddde. They do everything but kill me, How could my doctor prescribe these, their only supposed to be for my stomach, but they **** me up. I knew they were bad as soon as I read the label, at this point I'm scared to take them. I think I met Jesus last night.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

http://cdn.lulztruck.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Internet-Fight.jpg


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> http://cdn.lulztruck.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Internet-Fight.jpg


I love the look on the guy's face. It is great.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Creepy Little Clown said:


> =/ why dickheads?


Because the owner of the company's name is "Dick", and being Australian, well, nuff said mate.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

rdrr said:


> I love the look on the guy's face. It is great.


I agree.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My iTunes library is so strange. It seems like its mostly 90s rock and house music.. but I really do have a lot of different genres. It goes from Andre Nickatina to Selena Gomez to the Eagles and the Mamas & the Papas. I don't think I have enough 80s though. I mean I have some stuff.. but I need more. I think my goal for the day is to expand my 80s section of iTunes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It felt good to write that out.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

People can see my insanity. That is why they all go away. I need to find a better way to self monitor, because I've been laxing on it lately.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

actually /teared watching this. sweet jesus.

dog lover emotional overload. hard to contain those feels.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

"You know what I'm sick and tired of, Harry? I'm sick and tired of having to eke my way through life. I'm sick and tired of being a nobody. But most of all, I'm sick and tired of having nobody..."


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Adam Sandler use to be really cute when he was younger.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I just learned that I've been mispronouncing 'GIF' all along. I'd been pronouncing the 'g' like 'give' instead of like a 'j'.


I'm just replying so I can see that adorkable GIF again.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Adam Sandler use to be really cute when he was younger.


Used to be funnier too.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

holy crap is it friday already? feels like yesterday was tuesday.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Because the owner of
> the company's name is "Dick", and being Australian, well, nuff said
> mate.


wish they had those here, I'd enjoy going in a shop just to say "a pack of dickheads please" :yes


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I wonder how long you could walk around with a tape worm inside you without knowing? I heard they can get to like 20 years old.


I suppose a very stupid tapeworm might be able to be inside you without knowing.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

3 more Avatar sequels? Urgh.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

D'awww, I just saw the cutest GIF on tumblr. It was this guy in an orgy who shrugs like "What now?" because he couldn't find someone to get with, but then this guy gets up, and makes a gesture that says "Come on over here."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - it has been an intense day....for some other people!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> D'awww, I just saw the cutest GIF on tumblr. It was this guy in an orgy who shrugs like "What now?" because he couldn't find someone to get with, but then this guy gets up, and makes a gesture that says "Come on over here."











LOLwut xD


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

"most of my family members were tortured, starved, raped, and slaughtered during the bosnian genocide. but i cant imagine the horrendous trauma you must experience with smell sensitivity as a pms symptom"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FunkyMonkey said:


> LOLwut xD


:lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a job for which I didn't have to interview, just make a really nerve-wracking phone call and show up to meet my to-be boss. 


Too good to be true?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Whieyyyyyy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

******************
** 95,000th POST! **
******************
*:boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> ******************
> ** 95,000th POST! **
> ******************
> *:boogie :boogie :boogie*


Holy crap.... I hadn't noticed you had accumulated such a high number of posts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllToAll said:


> Holy crap.... I hadn't noticed you had accumulated such a high number of posts.


:lol - I have been a member here for 8 1/2 years (as of tomorrow :lol), though


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I have so much regret. I haven't even reached the pinnacle of regret for my decisions yet.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

"They're losers for seeking love online."

Hah. Quote made my day.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Lish3rs said:


> "They're losers for seeking love online."
> 
> Hah. Quote made my day.


now who would say such madness?


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> now who would say such madness?


Someone pessimistic towards what the majority of us do on here. :3


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I'll make a note of that. :lol
> 
> I usually don't like prank videos because the people tend to be rude, or the pranks are mean-spirited, but I actually laughed at this one. It wasn't very funny when they were too obvious, though.


Their convos were the best part.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll never understand the way I can tell most understand. I simply can't tap into that vibe. It's one of my greatest deficiences


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My phone has been acting strange lately. Every time I send a text now, it deletes the oldest text that I sent. It's never done this before. :wtf

---------------------------------

I wrote a stupid poem at like 2:50 a.m. this morning about how society is a disease. lol I'm not good at writing poetry.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Their convos were the best part.


I could actually relate to their first convo about Nintendo (it was the same thing with Nintendo 64). haha.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I could actually relate to their first convo about Nintendo (it was the same thing with Nintendo 64). haha.


" I had a nightmare about meeting...meeting myself"

"the first time I clipped my nails...my mom did it"


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It's early Saturday morning and I'm awake, just wanting to go back to bed; but my greaseball mop of hair is telling me to shower, shower, shower

I think I'm partially deaf in my right ear now, and will have to start learning how to lip read

I want to eat breakfast now, but my plan for breakfast requires a blender

I'm so excited for my first try at Pilates today. My back and confidence needs it


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

rdrr said:


> pizza pizza pizza pizza pizza


I was listening to the song "Umbrella" when I read this and I sang it in my head like "Pizza izza izza ay ay ay ay ay ay."


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

bloop


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

you and me = ?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm creating a blog about SA+my progress. I love to write and idc for followers.It's just for my benefit.It's not easy for me to post about SA issues on here anymore..so might as well make one.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh crap, one more week of vacation left. I am freaking the **** OUT!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

sweet former governor schwarzenegger almighty, this inland heat is killing my coastal soul.

edit: spell things right please.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The last thing you want to do to create demand is advertise a surplus.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Just killed a spider and smeared its gooey insides all over the wall. Not pretty. On the train home today a thuggish-looking guy with spider tattoos everywhere asked me how to say, "Hello, Beautiful," in Chinese. I lied and said I didn't know, but he still wouldn't leave me alone. My friend and I had to get off the train and go to the next compartment to get away from him. Lolwtf.

Plan for the upcoming week = think less + drink more


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Pickled onions for dinner. This is poverty lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

bad baby said:


> Just killed a spider and smeared its gooey insides all over the wall. Not pretty.


Oh God why.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Oh God why.


It was unintentional. I just went at it with a shoe and it was a huuuuge spider (the size of a Buick!) and it went SPLAT and there were spidey guts everywhere. Most hardcore thing I've done in weeks, haha!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I could shut off my brain. Thatd be great. I cant stop worrying about my relationship and finding a job and being happy. ****. Only I can make doing nothing stressful. Im afraid my boyfriend is into a girl he use to work with. He quit over 5 months ago, and shes the only one he still hangs out with and talks to. Im afraid Ill never be able to find a job because no one will want to hire me. Im afraid Ill always have anxiety and depression and question everything.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

bad baby said:


> It was unintentional. I just went at it with a shoe and it was a huuuuge spider (the size of a Buick!) and it went SPLAT and there were spidey guts everywhere. Most hardcore thing I've done in weeks, haha!


You're so ballsy.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

My uncle just died, I'm sad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Where nothing is everything, and everything is nothing..."


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Where's my post >.<


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I wonder how long you could walk around with a tape worm inside you without knowing? I heard they can get to like 20 years old.


Yup, they can live to be around twenty years old.

Most people wouldn't notice because it would be fairly asymptomatic.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Also the forum is breaking on me again. For some reason it keeps refusing to display pages on various threads.

It's quite annoying.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't understand how some people can be so casual all the time and never seem to take anything seriously. Just brushing a topic of conversation away with a laugh, and begin every new encounter with "what's up?".
When meeting too many such people in a short amount of time, i get the feeling that nothing matters at all. It's depressing. I'm depressing.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't believe I've given my phone number to an SAS member. For the first time, I look at the people here as more than just imaginary beings. Lol.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to start bulking up again.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

sometimes this site gets me down; people come and go and it's like a book or a movie or whatever - once it ends there's nothing, no sense of continuity. but then real life is kind of like that too, so what the hell am i *****ing about? ...i just wish someone would be my friend _forever_. i know it sounds clingy and scary and no-one wants to take the heat but, really, deep down isn't that what we ALL want?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Sometimes when I Gary I forget to lift. Some people think I am levitating, but I'm not. I have many followers.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

"What is a Q?"
"It's a letter of the alphabet, as far as I know."
- Worf and Tasha Yar, 2364 (alternate)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why do people get married so young?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Yup, they can live to be around twenty years old.
> 
> Most people wouldn't notice because it would be fairly asymptomatic.


I'm now certain that there is a tape worm inside me.



bad baby said:


> sometimes this site gets me down; people come and go and it's like a book or a movie or whatever - once it ends there's nothing, no sense of continuity. but then real life is kind of like that too, so what the hell am i *****ing about? ...i just wish someone would be my friend _forever_. i know it sounds clingy and scary and no-one wants to take the heat but, really, deep down isn't that what we ALL want?


Yes. This is why we are emo.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm having a progressively harder time remembering names now. I used to be able to remember everyone I've ever met, but not anymore. I not sure if I've just been meeting more people, my memory is getting worse, or I'm subconsciously trying to forget.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I feel like, at this moment, I should post something, but I can't think of anything worthwhile. It's like feeling a sneeze coming up, but not being able to sneeze at the _moment suprême_. Rather metaphorically, really...


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

For the past few years I've come to the realization that others do far less judging of me than I do of myself. If only I knew sooner.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe I should ventilate my opinion on Pringles crisps. I absolutely loathe Pringles crisps. Crisps are meant to be crispy, and spaciously shaped. Pringles crisps are devoid of any form of crispiness and shaped in such a way that they could occupy any three-dimensional space without leaving a single oxygen atom. This sheds a dubious light on the crisp-factor of Pringles crisps. Plus, I always manage to hurt my hand while attempthing to get the crisps out of the cylinder. Also, the moustached man on the front always irritates the wits out of me. It makes me wonder if Pringles crisps were meant to be crisps in the first place. Maybe they're some sort of huge conspiracy. This is something that merits further thoughts.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm so depressed. Only a very long run...like an hour long can give me my fix now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I'm so depressed. Only a very long run...like an hour long can give me my fix now.


:rub


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I'm now certain that there is a tape worm inside me.


:sus


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Maybe I should ventilate my opinion on Pringles crisps. I absolutely loathe Pringles crisps. Crisps are meant to be crispy, and spaciously shaped. Pringles crisps are devoid of any form of crispiness and shaped in such a way that they could occupy any three-dimensional space without leaving a single oxygen atom. This sheds a dubious light on the crisp-factor of Pringles crisps. Plus, I always manage to hurt my hand while attempthing to get the crisps out of the cylinder. Also, the moustached man on the front always irritates the wits out of me. It makes me wonder if Pringles crisps were meant to be crisps in the first place. Maybe they're some sort of huge conspiracy. This is something that merits further thoughts.


I love pringles!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

An attractive guy finally messaged me.

Note to self: Don't **** this up.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm just going to pretend to be a douchebag and use hashtags in this post. #diarrhea #poop #doodoo


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Maybe I should ventilate my opinion on Pringles crisps. I absolutely loathe Pringles crisps. Crisps are meant to be crispy, and spaciously shaped. Pringles crisps are devoid of any form of crispiness and shaped in such a way that they could occupy any three-dimensional space without leaving a single oxygen atom. This sheds a dubious light on the crisp-factor of Pringles crisps. Plus, I always manage to hurt my hand while attempthing to get the crisps out of the cylinder. Also, the moustached man on the front always irritates the wits out of me. It makes me wonder if Pringles crisps were meant to be crisps in the first place. Maybe they're some sort of huge conspiracy. This is something that merits further thoughts.


ahaha. this is hilarious. also i'm eating Pringles right now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's both adorable and funny. I also want it to be Christmas time so it can be cold again.

I keep posting these videos hahaha


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Less time to think, the lesser the problem. Keep busy.. Don't stop.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hadron said:


> I'm so depressed. Only a very long run...like an hour long can give me my fix now.


Great now I can't even run. I felt so sick and lightheaded that I stopped running after 5 km and started throwing up. Normally, I can run 10k at a pretty fast pace without even feeling it.

I think I have a virus.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Maybe I should ventilate my opinion on Pringles crisps. I absolutely loathe Pringles crisps. Crisps are meant to be crispy, and spaciously shaped. Pringles crisps are devoid of any form of crispiness and shaped in such a way that they could occupy any three-dimensional space without leaving a single oxygen atom. This sheds a dubious light on the crisp-factor of Pringles crisps. Plus, I always manage to hurt my hand while attempthing to get the crisps out of the cylinder. Also, the moustached man on the front always irritates the wits out of me. It makes me wonder if Pringles crisps were meant to be crisps in the first place. Maybe they're some sort of huge conspiracy. This is something that merits further thoughts.


I think Pringles initial intentions were to make tennis balls. But on the day the rubber was to arrive, a big truckload of potatoes showed up instead. And Pringles, being a laid-back company, said, "...what the hell, cut'em up!"

-Mitch Hedberg


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

papaSmurf said:


> My uncle just died, I'm sad.



I hope you are okay


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It's like warfare inside my body right now, due to............


pilates


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm always surprised by how uncrispy Pringles are. I always think I've got a bad packet (tube, whatever).


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Posts seem to appear and disappear and pages seem to be missing.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

It's 1:15. I just woke up and can't get back to sleep. I never wake up in the middle of the night. Perhaps there is something wrong with me. Tomorrow I shall check my testicles for loose hairs.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've never been an insomniac before. I'm just starting out (20 mins so far) and I must say its quite exciting. I wonder how many insomniacs are inventors. It seems like a good time for inventing. I'm thinking about a machine for making bread crispy. I shall call it a crispy bread machine.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't think it needs to be any bigger than the size of a washing machine. So people can decide whether to have a washing machine or a crispy bread machine. If they have a big kitchen they could have both. Maybe some sort of washing/crispy bread combination machine.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I've never been an insomniac before. I'm just starting out (20 mins so far) and I must say its quite exciting. I wonder how many insomniacs are inventors. It seems like a good time for inventing.


If insomniacs have a correlation with inventing, I wouldn't attribute it to insomnia. Rather, the intensity of motivation for invention would cause insomnia if one dwells on the productive problems enough. Any time is a good time for inventing, but during insomnia your ideas seem more creative because of nocturnal dulling of logic. That is, your concentration peak is decreasing, so the previous ideas would seem more logically sound.



typemismatch said:


> I'm thinking about a machine for making bread crispy. I shall call it a crispy bread machine.


Good luck with your toaster.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

When I was driving today I saw someone had spraypainted "hammer time" at the bottom of a stop sign. I lol'd. Whoever did that deserves some kind of award nomination.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnghh


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

EEeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

laura024 said:


> An attractive guy finally messaged me.
> 
> Note to self: Don't **** this up.


Whaaaat? I thought you recently got engaged? (I hope I'm not being intrusive)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Every time I see Hadron post.. my mind switches his name to "Hard on" >.<


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

KelsKels said:


> Every time I see Hadron post.. my mind switches his name to "Hard on" >.<


yeah, I've been reading his name as that for years, too, lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

****. I'm going to have to tell my parents the truth I guess. Well, I'll just tell my mom. Then, she can tell my dad. And I actually thought this plan would work. I'm nuts.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw this really hot guy today. I was in line at the checkout and he went really close behind me and only noticed him because my friend suddenly became giddy which is how girls get when a hot guy comes around.

he had on a muscle tank which I actually find repulsive on the normal occasion, a really nice body, he was standing by me but I was way too nervous to look at him.

my life is pretty sad.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

There is no prepping for a rock the size of Texas slamming the Earth.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cam1 said:


> Whaaaat? I thought you recently got engaged? (I hope I'm not being intrusive)


Wait, what? I've never been engaged.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Wait, what? I've never been engaged.


He may have you confused with the user '*laura024*' - she may have been recently engaged.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just Lurking said:


> He may have you confused with the user '*laura024*' - she may have been recently engaged.


I am laura024. I can assure you I haven't been engaged.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I am laura024. I can assure you I haven't been engaged.


Hm, OK.

*Cam1* is likely responsible for the mix-up. I will defer blame and questions to him.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, I thought I escaped tonight untouched... But here is a big mosquito bite... right at the top of head, FFS. 

Little mother****ers!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I really want to own an old head stone. I don't believe theres any way of going about getting one legally though. Plus everyone who found out would think Im a psycho. But that's alright.. I kind of am.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Why is food so beautiful?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

laura024 said:


> I am laura024. I can assure you I haven't been engaged.


Yeah, I did some detective work and found that I confused you for someone else. You did post a thread about meeting someone from here around the same time as the other thread about the engagement, so I think that's why. Assuming that didn't work out then, that's too bad. Good luck with the online dating.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I am laura024. I can assure you I haven't been engaged.


I thought you were, too! Who is this other Laura...??


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I thought you were, too! Who is this other Laura...??


So much confusion on this page lol.

Did your age change? If so Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ukulele (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm sneezing way too frequently today. I might get sick soon.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> So much confusion on this page lol.
> 
> *Did your age change? If so Happy Birthday!*


If you're asking me, I had a birthday back in April. Geez, pay attention!  Jk, thanks man...getting old!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

the cheat said:


> If you're asking me, I had a birthday back in April. Geez, pay attention!  Jk, thanks man...getting old!


Haha, oh man - I'm so off on everything tonight. Only 4 months late 



Taaylah said:


> Are police officers allowed to wear wedding bands while working? I've never seen an officer wearing one before.


I got curious too so I googled it and it's optional haha. Yahoo answers is always there for me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That looks a lot like my old guinea pig


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I feel bad for female ducks.

Just watched a video on ducks, and apparently male ducks have a 16 inch penis that they use to lasso female ducks and essentially force themselves on the females. They are very violent during intercourse and in some cases significantly harm or even kill the female. Pretty crazy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> I feel bad for female ducks.
> 
> Just watched a video on ducks, and apparently male ducks have a 16 inch penis that they use to lasso female ducks and essentially force themselves on the females. They are very violent during intercourse and in some cases significantly harm or even kill the female. Pretty crazy.


Quack Porn? Eeeewwwww Jimmy Quack Porn and I don't care! :haha

Birds do it, bees do it
.....even boy ducks with big Ps do it :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations to laura024 on your engagement. That was quick considering the guy only recently messaged you. I made you a cake.










I had a small piece to make sure it tasted ok.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So I decided to put an *** ton of makeup on, just for fun. I took some pictures of my face afterwards. At first I think I look pretty.. then the more I look at them.. the worse I feel I look. To the point that I think I look terrible. Its so hard for my to accept myself, no matter how much effort I put into my appearance. I would post the pictures, but Im really not in the mood for being called an attention wh*re tonight. That and getting comments doesn't help anyways. Theres no real point in posting them. But I might somewhere else some other time. Meh.

This is like my 4th time posting in this thread tonight. Lol oh well.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why cant I stop admiring the smell of my underarms :con



KelsKels said:


> snip


You look fine without makeup, although I'm not really a big fan of makeup to begin with especially when so many people go completely overboard with it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

laura024 said:


> Wait, what? I've never been engaged.





laura024 said:


> I am laura024. I can assure you I haven't been engaged.





Cam1 said:


> Yeah, I did some detective work and found that I confused you for someone else. You did post a thread about meeting someone from here around the same time as the other thread about the engagement, so I think that's why. Assuming that didn't work out then, that's too bad. Good luck with the online dating.





typemismatch said:


> Congratulations to laura024 on your engagement. That was quick considering the guy only recently messaged you. I made you a cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Congratulations, Laura024, on your engagement! :hb :yay :hb


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The only stories I have to tell are from my past yet I hate running into people from my past


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder if its possible to reprogram the human brain to turn them into henchmen and minions...If so would one man be able to control thousands of people and soon the world? Lol, to much math for me.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

it's 4:30 am. i'm awake. my throat feels like fire. and i'm on this site.

ohhhwhere did my life go so wrong?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i haven't pooped for 5 days... should i be worried? i know a friend of mine hadn't pooped for like 1 week once, and when he visited a doctor the doctor shoved a telescope up his butt to inspect. i don't wanna do that.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I think Pringles initial intentions were to make tennis balls. But on the day the rubber was to arrive, a big truckload of potatoes showed up instead. And Pringles, being a laid-back company, said, "...what the hell, cut'em up!"
> 
> -Mitch Hedberg


This is probably the best theory about the origins of Pringles crisps I have heard so far. Except they don't taste like there is any potato in them. It seems more likely the lorry came up with twenty tons of cornflakes instead and they decided to compress them together and cut up the stuff that came out. All the same, Hedberg deserves a postume Nobel Price for this theory.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Pringles crisps are devoid of any form of crispiness and shaped in such a way that they could occupy any three-dimensional space without leaving a single oxygen atom.


:lol


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Noll said:


> i haven't pooped for 5 days... should i be worried? i know a friend of mine hadn't pooped for like 1 week once, and when he visited a doctor the doctor shoved a telescope up his butt to inspect. i don't wanna do that.


Try some fiber in your diet. If you already have enough fiber, try drinking two liters of water. A healthy bowel movement occurs regularly about once a day. Additionally, check that you are actually incorporating solid foods in your diet. A liquid diet will only result in a liquid output.

If none of these work, you should probably start watching gay porn to prepare for your impending procedure.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Arthur Pendragon said:


> Try some fiber in your diet. If you already have enough fiber, try drinking two liters of water. A healthy bowel movement occurs regularly about once a day.
> 
> If none of these work, you should probably start watching gay porn to prepare for your impending procedure.


i suspect that i'm eating too much fiber. (i'm a vegetarian). and yeah... water, i'll drink some water now. i don't even know why i'm talking about this publicly like this, it is unlike me.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Noll said:


> i suspect that i'm eating too much fiber. (i'm a vegetarian). and yeah... water, i'll drink some water now. i don't even know why i'm talking about this publicly like this, it is unlike me.


Desperation, Confusion, Exasperation.
Imagination, Innovation, Eccentricity.
Realization, Regret, Rationalization.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

There was somfin wrong with my signature and U guys didn't say anything?

Real nice! > : O------------


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Je ne comprends pas...especially everything I thought I understood


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I want to see Opeth and Katatonia together in concert so bad.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I should cut my bangs when I'm drunk more often. They came out a lot better than when I attempt to trim them while sober. 

Not sure what that says about my dexterity or sobriety. :<


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow.. I cant believe I just did that. I told my boyfriends coworker off for flirting with him on facebook. This could be interesting. Although my boyfriend is pissed at me now, whatever.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think the outrage over companies not producing plus sized clothing has gone just a tad too far. I'm not really business minded, but I would think it's actually more cost-efficient not to carry plus-sizes because it's more expensive (for the extra fabric) and it's a minority demographic. It's not always about discrimination, but rather having business acumen. Isn't it? I'm not thinking of A&F (who were just plain as-holes) but just watched one of my subscriptions go off on Lululemon for not making sizes above a 12. I don't wear yoga pants but I just thought the criticism wasn't entirely fair.


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

How much I would love some cake right now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Krikem stank snack box


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I finally finished my homework. THANK YOU JESUS! That's the name of my brother. Jesus. He had the book I needed for the English part, and he helped me with the math part.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

It's embarrassing to show people i want something from them, or demand any kind of attention.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Arthur Pendragon said:


> Desperation, Confusion, Exasperation.
> Imagination, Innovation, Eccentricity.
> Realization, Regret, Rationalization.


i just drank a lot of Tabasco. i don't think it worked though. my belly hurts now.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I was stood in a queue at my local shop today. I suddenly realised I only had eight pence on my person. And no cards. I quickly calculated that the cost of goods I was proposing to buy would come to more than eight pence. I fled to Chile. I'm now living here in Chile. It's quite nice actually. They have four different flavours of ice cream. And the daytime soap operas are amazing.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

_________, ____________ just told me that he would suck your cock. i can't @&$*!&$(!!# believe it!! that totally made my day!!!! i wanted to be all like, "can i tell him can i tell him can i pleeeeeease tell him???" but i know that that level of bluntness would be too much, even for me._

-

i wanted to post that in the "something you're too afraid to say" thread but since it's broken i thought i'd put it here. and don't worry, your secret is safe with me...FOR NOW >:3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom gave me the old desk that had the desktop computer on it from the dining room to put in my room and she bought a chair from this place down the street. I don't know about sitting in that chair on a hard floor, though. It makes me kind of paranoid. I think it's better for carpet. It seems like it kind of moves across the floor when you first sit in it. :S 

--------------------------

I swear, I heard my dad listening to Gwen Stefani the day before yesterday. O_O I don't know why that's so weird. I guess because he mostly listens to country and some classic rock.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I love food. So much.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have so many obligations...I wish I could deny one or two.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I still don't really understand what a "weak chin" is...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Charmander said:


> I still don't really understand what a "weak chin" is...


It's basically everything that isn't Jay Leno's chin.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, this girl in my class kept giving me the old eye today. She also blatantly laughed at every little thing I said. She is so nice, though. I can't bring myself to take advantage of the situation. If only she was a bit more of an *******:roll...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Esperanza Spalding is so gorgeous...and she radiates the most uplifting energy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drinking around family members is awkward. Even when they're drinking too. I keep wondering if they notice that I'm feeling it. >.<


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Reddit is that sh*t.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I love Youtube, the way people respond to things...just wonderful.

User 1: This makes me sad, my parents are divorced.

User 2(in reply to User 1): Yo, shut the **** up!

Lmao.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This is a very quiet time on the forum. Most Americans have just gone to bed and most Europeans are still under their showers. I like it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm craving some cuddles.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Old people so annoying. I have never came across a person over 30 who was fun to be around. And the older someone gets, the more of an ******* they usually become.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Where the hell is the last page? Is this tapatalks fault?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^30 isn't even old, though? 

Went out to get food by myself.. since its been so long since Ive done anything alone. I wanted to prove to myself that I could still do it. I ended up hitting a curb (lol) but other than that it all went okay. I know its not a big deal, but driving, talking to people, and doing anything alone gives me anxiety. I should really ask myself what _doesn't_ give me anxiety anymore.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Old people so annoying. I have never came across a person over 30 who was fun to be around. And the older someone gets, the more of an ******* they usually become.


The reason is the older you get the sh!ttier life appears and your dreams become like mirages in the desert. Problem is we live to long these days, 40 would be a good age to die.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Old people so annoying. I have never came across a person over 30 who was fun to be around. And the older someone gets, the more of an ******* they usually become.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

You know what...how dare you. You don't know me. You don't where the HELL I've come from, where I've been, how long I've been there and what I had to do to get from where I was to where I am nowz!!!!!!! RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *smacks your face with my hair*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

typemismatch said:


>


Shhh. Don't listen to him. Anyone who comes up with a toasty bread/washing machine, is the sh*t. That is a fact. :b


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

youtu.be/kizPITXG9Ag

see you in september. love you all except the fugly ones.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like to move to another country.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> I would like to move to another country.


The problem with that is your problems follow you like an annoying shadow.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

tannasg said:


> The problem with that is your problems follow you like an annoying shadow.


That is true. Though, I don't wish to move to escape problems.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

bad baby said:


> youtu.be/kizPITXG9Ag
> 
> see you in september. love you all except the fugly ones.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Temporary ban, 2 months, here I come.

This place is bad for my health.

Laters people.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, just keep closing threads and not letting more people have a say in the matter. Great moderation. :roll


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm gonna break some garden pots that I have lying around. Came of with a nice idea for a decoration.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Trying to figure out how this music program works :/


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know if it's just because I always have the TV on CBC News Network by default...but it seems like Canadian Cops are involved in a lot of taser, shooting, & excessive force incidents in recent years


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

My heartbeat is so strong that you don't even need to touch any pulse points to count my heart rate. The pulsing is actually visible at my brachial artery.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I think I'm going to go drown my sorrows in hot chocolate and popcorn while I just have a Harry Potter marathon today, sounds good.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to be a better artist. I really do.. But I feel like everything I do, is not good enough. I think it might be time for a nap.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Boobs are like batteries. C's are medium, D's are bigger, and if they are rectangle shaped, then you probably shouldn't put your tongue on them.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, my reserve unit wanted to get me an arrest warrant because they weren't able to get hold of me. It's no ****ing wonder since I don't have any family in this country and I changed my phone number.

****ing training soon. I wonder how reserve training works. Are we gonna cover hundreds of KM on foot and train to take control of towns and fortified positions? Probably. And I thought regular service was bad.:roll


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I seriously think I want to go sky driving by the end of this summer.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried pucker whistling for like thirty minutes last night. Hopefully, if I keep practicing, I'll be able to get a sound out.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

^ keep us updated on your progress.

I'm thinking about this furore over twitter, the anarchic days of a wildly free Internet seem to be passing. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

There is this mirror at the gym. Whenever I glance at myself in it, I actually get a feeling of liking what I see in the mirror. Maybe it's the lighting. Maybe it has magical powers, i don't know. It is a brief yet nice boost to the self esteem HP stat. I have 2 courses of action. 

1- Steal this mirror and hope that it will view me in the same light in my apt.

2- Take all selfies (so at least I have some pictures of myself) at the gym at 4am when no one is hopefully there.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

A show from Nick Jr. combined with Lil Jon is quite comical.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

If Ryan Gosling plays the new Batman


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You barely talk to me. :blank I guess that means I should leave you alone like 99% of the time.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Messaged my friend, and were going to hang out tomorrow. Should be nice. I do feel bad though, it seems like I only get in touch with her when Im ready. I don't really consider her feelings as much. At the same time though she _always_ makes me take the initiative. So I guess its not that bad.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> If Ryan Gosling plays the new Batman


Wait......... what.......? :blank


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Saturday was freakin awesome. It makes me want to go out more and do things for fun.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Livejournal is forever relevant to my heart. It's sad to see alienchildren turned into a ghost town. There will never be any snark on the internet like LJ's way of snark.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

It was a hard lesson to learn, but when somebody f*cks you over, you should just cut them off. Don't be nice. Don't extend yourself. Don't accept half a$$ed attempts of them trying to "make it right". Just be done with them. That's the best thing you can do for yourself. I mean, maybe the way they act towards you might change, but they will always be looking to see what they can get from you, not looking out for your best interest. Whatever you have to give, they will take, no hesitation.

I'm sure a lot of you are like myself and don't have many relationships on a platonic or romantic level. Hell, some of you may go most days without even speaking. Advice to you all, don't let you're eagerness to have a friend or a significant other get you shafted. The sad reality is, *most* people will **** you over *ridiculous* and not think twice about it... Sh*t, actually there's quite a few people out there _looking_ to **** you over, and they will smile and laugh in your face with a *sh*t-faced* grin, while you're getting shafted.

Basically what I'm getting at is, *always cover you're f*cking ****. Don't extend yourself to people who don't do the same. Set boundaries. Be quick to cut people off when they short hand you or cross you in *any-f*cking-way*. Don't be eager to have people around you. Being alone can be a blessing.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It occurs to me that half the year is gone & I've accomplished nothing...as per usual


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

You know you're a ******* when your best friend buys you a ****ing butterfly knife for Christmas :lol



Canadian Brotha said:


> It occurs to me that half the year is gone & I've accomplished nothing...as per usual


That feel bro


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Here I am, sitting in the office all on own, my boss is already gone home but my shift doesn't end for another 45 minutes and I'm all out of work to do. I gotta stop workin' so fast cos' I just end up with nothing to do anymore, guess I can go down to the smokers' lounge for a quick ***, that might kill some time, hardly 45 minutes though... what to do, what to do... I'm just stretching this post out as long as I can hoping that I end up wasting alot more time typing this than I realize, if that's not true boredom, I dunno what is!

There's some old labels here that I could take to the archive, but to be honest I'd better wait till' I've got about three stacks, that's about as many as can fit in one box so yeah...

I guess work isn't as bad as I initially thought it was though... right now my boss still needs to explain a load of bull**** to me but the more I know how to handle myself, the more I'm liking this job. Although liking it... that's abit of a stretch I must say :lol

Well this didn't take up as much time as I hoped it would, regardless... I urge you all not to read this ( probably should have posted that on top ), because all this really is ; is the ravings and ramblings of a bored blue coloured dropout.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I calculated that I need at least 12% on this final exam to pass the course. In theory that SHOULD be doable but I don't want to underestimate Murphy's Law when it comes to my life..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm gonna listen to this song every morning the following week because it puts me in a ridiculously good mood(and the possibilities for making ridiculous dance moves are endless)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Wait......... what.......? :blank


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...equel-prepares-pair-Dark-Knight-Superman.html


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...equel-prepares-pair-Dark-Knight-Superman.html


So theyre done with the other Dark Knight series.. for realisies? Sadface. I hate when Hollywood replaces actors after only a year or two. And Ryan Gosling? That's redonk. Maybe Batman will build Superman a white house in the countryside so they can live out their best years together. Then he could read Superman his super romantic journal before he dies of a broken heart.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> So theyre done with the other Dark Knight series.. for realisies? Sadface. I hate when Hollywood replaces actors after only a year or two. And Ryan Gosling? That's redonk. Maybe Batman will build Superman a white house in the countryside so they can live out their best years together. Then he could read Superman his super romantic journal before he dies of a broken heart.


No, it's unrelated to the Dark Knight series. I like Gosling but I'm not sure he'd make a good Batman - we'll see.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> No, it's unrelated to the Dark Knight series. I like Gosling but I'm not sure he'd make a good Batman - we'll see.


Oh okay.. I didn't think of it that way. I assumed itd be like the Avengers and the different actors would come together in each others movies or whatever. Which would be cooler.. but eh. Ill take it. If theres a Justice League movie in the future, I wonder how theyd pick the cast. If theyd just keep Henry Cavill as superman and replace other actors.. or maybe keep Ryan Reynolds as the green lantern and pick a batman. Eh Idk.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Charmander said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...equel-prepares-pair-Dark-Knight-Superman.html


The idea of putting Batman and Superman together seems to go against the darker, realistic tone DC has set for it's movies. I hoped they would give up on the gimmicky Batman vs. Superman movie after the success of "That Dark Knight" franchise's more down to earth style.

And Ryan Gosling? Didn't they learn from going the George Clooney route?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I wonder what happens to aquatic life when there are earthquakes, tsunamis, and/or floods...do they sense it beforehand & flee or are they simply devastated?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Just went down to the court house and paid my ticket. Washed my car, changed my oil. My six pack is coming along pretty nicely since I've been trimming. Got some money coming in. Lost a few people in my life that were bringing out the worst in me.

Sh*t, this hasn't been a good year thus far, but I feel like some good things are about to happen.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Really need to get a job so I can move out and get a apartment somewhere.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/typewriter


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

It blows my mind that you cannot take a cake and disassemble it back to its ingredients.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wrote four poems in five days. :boogie


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

So completely torn with what to do with my life. :|


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Man, I am loving this new silky workout shirt I bought at Academy. It makes me feel like a prostitute in Feudal Japan, and that's a pretty solid feeling. When I have the elliptical on glute training, I like to pretend I'm carrying heavy wooden buckets of water on a stick across my back as I climb steep hills in my village, just to get into the time period. Maybe the loneliness is getting to me? My *** is fabulous, though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Drella said:


> Man, I am loving this new silky workout shirt I bought at Academy. It makes me feel like a prostitute in Feudal Japan, and that's a pretty solid feeling. When I have the elliptical on glute training, I like to pretend I'm carrying heavy wooden buckets of water on a stick across my back as I climb steep hills in my village, just to get into the time period. Maybe the loneliness is getting to me? My *** is fabulous, though.


If I pay you money, will you post more often?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Of course! If you pay me enough, I'll put on a gimp outfit and flagellate a benedictine monk.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never been more sad to be poor.  Will you accept Canadian Tire Money? Or Wampum?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, your pretty face/avatar is payment enough for me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

You're so sweet! But my avatar is showing only the left side...that's my good side. But thank you! :clap


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hotmail is going to take 2.5 hours to send pictures through email. Are. You. Freaking. Serious. Well lets hope I get them before midnight. Although Im not sure its going to work at all. Also.. Im kinda bummed Forsaken is about Haytham. Lame. Oh well, it only cost 9 bucks.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't wait to live in Mexico for 1-2 months next summer. Eff this country!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perhaps I still have a hint of ugly beauty...


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Hmm, girls can be so *****y. Instead of getting wound up and involved as I would have done in the past. I'm just going to sit back, let them dig themselves into their own little hole and see what happens. So far so good. Lol.


----------



## Aronn (Aug 7, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Perhaps I still have a hint of ugly beauty...


Dude, your post is so abstract I don't know what to do with it, but if you're saying that you're ugly you're mistaken. I took the liberty to visit your Youtube-channel. :boogie


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Awkward that I've had three brief encounters with this guy in my building now and on each occasion I avoided eye contact so much that I still wouldn't know him if I saw him. Now I have to smile readily in recognition at anyone who _could_ be him just in case. I feel it's better to come across as an overly familiar freak to someone I've never met than to ignore someone that I should recognise.

Also awkward when that guy in the wheelchair called to me from behind as we were approaching his building and asked if I could open the doors for him because the button wasn't working, and I clumsily replied with "Yeah. I live in the other building actually" in a needless attempt to explain something that didn't need explaining i.e. that although it looked like I was heading for his building I wasn't, and so I would be turning in the other direction rather than following him through the doors after I'd opened them - yes, I thought that needed explaining.

From his slightly annoyed reply of "Yes, well, you can still open the doors for me can't you?", he obviously interpreted my comment as a complaint that he was putting me out of my way.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Found the comic book we had to do in school for the Odyssey. I read the captions and stick figures I drew. Ah.... that's funny. I'm funny.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have been booty dancing to Sisqo's Thong Song for about an hour now. We have such a deep connection. I feel the tingle of my skin darkening and my hair turning silver as I morph into the man, himself. I'm about to unleash the dragon. I guess it's a good thing I wasn't listening to R. Kelly, because I've already emptied my bladder.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

So as I was walking home in the rain today I got jeered at by some idiot in a truck for some sort of gardening business... I guess that's my fault for wearing a skirt, right? :roll Anyway, I got thinking, it's happened a fair amount that I get harassed by some working guy in a truck/van owned by a business, and more often than not, the vehicle has the company phone number on it. The next time this happens, if I have the time, I've decided I'm going to take the licence plate number and call the company. I'm sure they'd be very interested to hear how their male employees are behaving on the job..


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

noyadefleur said:


> So as I was walking home in the rain today I got jeered at by some idiot in a truck for some sort of gardening business... I guess that's my fault for wearing a skirt, right? :roll Anyway, I got thinking, it's happened a fair amount that I get harassed by some working guy in a truck/van owned by a business, and more often than not, the vehicle has the company phone number on it. The next time this happens, if I have the time, I've decided I'm going to take the licence plate number and call the company. I'm sure they'd be very interested to hear how their male employees are behaving on the job..


YES! Even if they don't do anything, it's great to speak up! :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jumping off of a building sounds nice.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so plain jane. If you've seen one of my outfits, you've pretty much seen my entire wardrobe. Though that's much too fancy of a word to call a closet with a bunch of plastic hangers and tank tops that would suggest I don't really know what an "outfit" is either.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Three months of clinical twice a week at the same hospital, and I still wouldn't be able to tell you where admission is. I was actually asked that by a visitor and I had to sheepishly say I didn't know... On the other hand, I knew the names and whereabouts of where to buy food and coffee.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

There's a girl who works at the physical therapy clinic I've just recently starting going to. At first, I wasn't doing so bad with speaking with her, but today I just sucked. I was so quiet and a little awkward this time. Friday I'll do better. I'M NOT GONNA LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I really wish social skills came naturally to me...


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> YES! Even if they don't do anything, it's great to speak up! :yes


Glad you agree! It just gets to me that there's often no repercussions for the way they act. It's completely unwarranted. But they're not invincible!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Wonder what it would feel like to not wake up tomorrow morning


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have to remember to eat when I am on my downswings. If I don't I get ill.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

rdrr said:


> I have to remember to eat when I am on my downswings. If I don't I get ill.


I LOVE that avatar and status!

And yes, please do remember to eat something!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> I LOVE that avatar and status!


Thanks!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mowed the lawn, got sweaty - why not run tonight :lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Aronn said:


> Dude, your post is so abstract I don't know what to do with it, but if you're saying that you're ugly you're mistaken. I took the liberty to visit your Youtube-channel. :boogie


I always appreciate people checking my tunes so many thanks for that. The statement isn't a reference to physical beauty, rather in person character


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ke$ha has a song called "Party at a Rich Dude's House."


Just that...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> Ke$ha has a song called "Party at a Rich Dude's House."
> 
> Just that...


You seem surprised!

---

My new "outlook" is going ok thus far. I keep referring back to the "how to not give a damn" article I read which gives me a boost. Only a day to go until the biggest SA challenge of my life. Come at me *****.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What in f***'s name is with this site lately and "*aesthetics*"?

Aesthetics, aesthetics, aesthetics, aesthetics.

Go see a f***ing THERAPIST.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> You seem surprised!
> 
> ---
> 
> My new "outlook" is going ok thus far. I keep referring back to the "how to not give a damn" article I read which gives me a boost. Only a day to go until the biggest SA challenge of my life. Come at me *****.


It's like they're deliberately trying to make the music worse to see how far they can pu$h it... :blank

May I ask which article you read?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Ke$ha has a song called "Party at a Rich Dude's House."
> 
> Just that...


Sounds like some quality music.... :no

Surprised she's still even produces music, thought for sure she would drop off the radar much faster.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> It's like they're deliberately trying to make the music worse to see how far they can pu$h it... :blank
> 
> May I ask which article you read?


http://inoveryourhead.net/the-complete-guide-to-not-giving-a-****/


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

What is the biggest SA challenge you're referring to?



AussiePea said:


> http://inoveryourhead.net/the-complete-guide-to-not-giving-a-****/


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

leonardess said:


> What is the biggest SA challenge you're referring to?


I have a 2 day/2 night bachelors party this weekend with a crowd of people I don't hang out with often and are quite wild to say the least. Pretty much everything which causes me anxiety haha. I need to face these things to improve myself though, so I'm going to go kick it's hiney.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My dad took my fallout 3 map.... theres a giant empty space on my wall now.. and a hole in my heart. :'(




Okay that's a bit melodramatic.. but still.. sadface. Eh I guess I can find something else to fill the space. I think I might start another poster tonight.


----------



## arishorts (Aug 8, 2013)

Ned just died in Game of Thrones. What is wrong with life?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm such a game console snob, someone asked for game recommendations and as I was about to recommend a really good one I had to check what systems it was released on. Turns out it was a PS3 exclusive, I laughed which is so sad. My loyalty to Sony is serious. I would sacrifice my sister's Wii and 360 for Sony any day, I had a 360 and I didn't like it so now whenever someone says something about the console I turn my nose up at it. I remember when my PS3 broke(sad day in America) my mother suggested I buy a 360, that's the closest I ever came to striking her, I just walked away to calm myself. Foolish mistakes of mortals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AllToAll said:


> Ke$ha has a song called "Party at a Rich Dude's House."
> 
> Just that...


She's NASTY! uke
Her lates line of jewelry should prove that. Di$gu$7|ng!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder what would happen if I just simply packed up all my stuff and left forever? I'm really starting to think I should.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> I wonder what would happen if I just simply packed up all my stuff and left forever? I'm really starting to think I should.


Go to the land of Oz.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ but don't travel by boat or you will end up in Papua-New Guinea


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

arishorts said:


> out-of-the-blue spoiler


What is wrong with you? Ever heard of warning for spoilers, or are you new to the internet?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm I want to watch vine videos :<!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The sun should find it's way back behind the clouds & it should rain so as to keep in touch with my dreary mood. In the mean time a mug of green tea is on the cards


----------



## arishorts (Aug 8, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> What is wrong with you? Ever heard of warning for spoilers, or are you new to the internet?


its from the first season. there are three total.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

You know, for falling asleep listening to ocean sounds, that was one of the most violent dreams I've ever had. Thank goodness for scissors and bags of explosives sitting in the middle of a hospital.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to turn my eyes off when I am on here sometimes.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

listening to nu metal makes me feel like a 12 year old all over again.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I should cut my bangs when I'm drunk more often. They came out a lot better than when I attempt to trim them while sober.
> 
> Not sure what that says about my dexterity or sobriety. :<


haha in future I feel like we're all going to see the post from you....
".......i'm never cutting my bangs when drunk again........don't ask!"

Hope you've been well


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

JAkDy said:


> haha in future I feel like we're all going to see the post from you....
> ".......i'm never cutting my bangs when drunk again........don't ask!"
> 
> Hope you've been well


lol, that post will occur in the not too distant future, no doubt about it.

Thanks, I hope you're well too. 

---------

I really need to do things. But that requires getting up. It's a sacrifice that I'm not prepared to make.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It hit me this morning- sitting in my kitchen at 5 AM, going through a stack of Powerpoint notes and on a continuous infusion of glucose... I'm pretty stressed :blank How long have I been like this? Part of my exam today was on the negative effects on chronic stress on long-term health, and it's ironic because nursing school has been the most stressful thing I've ever experienced in recent memory.

And people have been *so freaking nice to me today*. It's almost ridiculous. Wow. One of those rare times that I feel... blessed. Wouldn't it be great if everyone were this nice all the time to everyone? We'd all be friends.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lol



http://imgur.com/ivKhnDr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

i've not seen a naked girl in like 2 years.... but we have this big festival tomorrow, maybe that could be my chance?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im not even going to lie.. I love the Cheezit commercials with the immature cheese. I find them funny.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to be 60 and still biting my nails at this rate. What am I gaining from this? Why is it so hard to stop? This is stupid. :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I shouldn't have eaten two fiber one bars today. :S


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't wait until I finally get the truck I want. I'm going to install a long travel suspension kit, turbocharger, performance headers, and a loud straight pipe exhaust that scares children.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

An instructor yelled at me today, and when I got home I got texts from two classmates I don't regularly speak to reassuring me and making sure I'm okay. Before nursing school- which I openly admit I loathe more than I like- this has never happened before  People never notice things about me or check in with me or care about me. I'm going on and on a little nonsensically but I'm just feeling so touched right now. I don't deserve their kindness, I don't even feel a part of this cohort. It's just an odd feeling to suddenly matter enough, however slightly and fleetingly.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Vanity sizing is crazy and out of control. That XS t-shirt should have been an XS, not a M. That size 2 skirt was bigger than a size 6. What idiot is designing these clothes? I wonder if men's clothing has vanity sizing too?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I need this


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

thinspo


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

changing fb pictures is scary! what if no one likes it?! 
this is an important issue


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

Watching music videos redone with Sims is making me laugh way more than it should right now.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Put no one on a pedestal but yourself.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Ask yourself every second what is making you anxious, and then squash the irrational thought.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

ready to go camping. Come on 11:00!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The animated Sapporo Beer commercial with the Kodo drummers will never get old, one of the best ever


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a good roam around the bookstore day today.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

http://cdnbakmi.kaltura.com/p/695492/sp/69549200/thumbnail/entry_id/0_iil5z4vx/width/634/height/484


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Experiencing buyer's remorse after buying an overpriced skirt online.


I'll get so much use out of it, though!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Knock! Knock!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Schindler's List is so hard to watch. It's like you have to stop for a few minutes after every scene to digest what happened, with the knowledge that this isn't fiction.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it's going to become a new thing writing poems at like 2 something in the morning.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Knock! Knock!


Who's there?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Who's there?


You know.

Some people think this is the end of the joke for some reason, but you must ask who


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to be yelled at by a big scary man tomorrow. Yeah, okay -sorry for having social anxiety disorder.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I would pay a lot of money for some kind of software that would automatically add people who use the term "inb4" to my ignore list.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

how did I get banned? then have it lifted?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

intheshadows said:


> how did I get banned? then have it lifted?


I convinced the mods you are a good person and you should stay


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Just confused about everything. Question marks.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh SAS, how I missed you for 2 hours. Heres a hug for everyone :squeeze


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

So tirredd...but don't know if I can sleep.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Oh SAS, how I missed you for 2 hours. Heres a hug for everyone :squeeze


We've missed you, too


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I slept in today and I could still take a nap!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> You know.
> 
> Some people think this is the end of the joke for some reason, but you must ask who


:lol I did think that.

You know who?

I predict you are going to say, "no, I don't know anyone!"


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Phoenix is my new favorite band.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> :lol I did think that.
> 
> You know who?
> 
> I predict you are going to say, "no, I don't know anyone!"


Avada Kedavra!!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

*When you think a situation is bad and that there is no way it could be worse, remember it always can and when it does, you can look back and see how you wish you could be back to that place you thought was so unbearable.*

*When all your cherish gets taken away from you and you are lose yourself, your health, your dreams while still having to fight everyday, you damn well know you are in a very ****ty place.*


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Why did I leave til 11pm to start raving to Machinae Supremacy in my room??? :doh :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, my sister and her husband are going to have a house built right near his mother's house. She has a big front yard. This ought to be interesting.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh god, what a weekend. At least I can now say I've tried everything once and i don't have to ever again.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish this site had an actual block function like facebook. That way my internetting doesn't have to be bothered at all by those I dislike. I don't know why the ignore function even exists. It doesn't actually do anything. Well actually, it is nice for blogs. But that's it. Theres few people I really dislike.. but it would be nice for those specific like 2. Lol.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

That guy shouting "mashed potatoes" and "in the hole!" during the PGA is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I wish this site had an actual block function like facebook. That way my internetting doesn't have to be bothered at all by those I dislike. I don't know why the ignore function even exists. It doesn't actually do anything. Well actually, it is nice for blogs. But that's it. Theres few people I really dislike.. but it would be nice for those specific like 2. Lol.


Yes. I have one person on my ignore list that isn't banned and they post a _lot_, so I still see their annoying username all the time.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

How the hell do you insert a mooncup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time for a bike ride...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> How the hell do you insert a mooncup


Well first off you'll need a spaceship


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

To get a pixie or not that tis the question :/


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

At work I had this weird sharp stabbing pain on the left side of my chest, and it lasted for several minutes. I wasn't sure if it was my heart that was hurting (it could have been something else in my chest), but when it didn't stop I thought I might actually be having a heart attack :um At twenty-one years old. What a way to go..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so tired. But there's beer!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Charmander said:


> Yes. I have one person on my ignore list that isn't banned and they post a _lot_, so I still see their annoying username all the time.


I know he's off the wall at times, but I didn't think millenniumman75 was quite *that* bad?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> I know he's off the wall at times, but I didn't think millenniumman75 was quite *that* bad?


:lol I quite like him. I try to manually ignore a few of his posts though...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Ask yourself every second what is making you anxious, and then squash the irrational thought.


and what if it's a rational thought?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My sexy trainer is killing me. He laid me down and massaged my lower back the other day (which felt amazing), then cupped a boob while "helping me up." hahaha. He keeps complimenting my appearance and leering in ways that I am not accustomed. I CAN'T HANDLE IT. He's so hot, but such a pervert. I guess it's a good thing that I admire that in a person.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Lemonade salmon popsicle


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't let anybody live rent free in your mind.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

how many calories does crying burn?


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> and what if it's a rational thought?


Then you must be in a life threatening situation.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Chappy02 said:


> Don't let anybody live rent free in your mind.


how do you charge then? how do you collect, because if I can - then who's this pretender Bill Gates.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

leonardess said:


> how do you charge then? how do you collect, because if I can - then who's this pretender Bill Gates.


I accept checks, money orders, debit cards, cash, and paypals. Please no credit cards. I do charge rent monthly. There is a late fee if rent is not paid on time.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

"Resign yourself to the lifelong sadness that comes from never being satisfied"
~Zadie Smith


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

goddam it somebody kiss me kiss me now


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Chappy02 said:


> I accept checks, money orders, debit cards, cash, and paypals. Please no credit cards. I do charge rent monthly. There is a late fee if rent is not paid on time.


I'll go month to month please.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

green slushie, chocolate greek yogurt, protein bar and a drunk 50 year old man who looks like a career factory worker throwing planks of wood around the parking lot. this is my sunday night so far. aforementioned food & beverages locked and loaded for a few movies (evil dead, mama, beautiful creatures) another night alone, but the horrors (hopefully) keep me warm.

btw anxiety sux.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I accidentally took a nap earlier. I hope I can fall asleep.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I wonder when I'll start making art again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I accidentally took a nap earlier.


"Accidentally"... Mmhmm... So, something like this...?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally gave in and decided to watch pewdiepie videos. I don't know why I didn't earlier.. I guess it was my inner hipster holding me back. But Im not going to lie, theyre pretty great. A certain brand of stupid funny.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> "Accidentally"... Mmhmm... So, something like this...?


o my god that is so adorable.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

God, I'm such a Bolt fangirl.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> "Accidentally"... Mmhmm... So, something like this...?


Nearly narcoleptic? Nah....

I was in an air conditioned room, I put a blanket over top of me, and slowly fell asleep.

That poor kitty though! :lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anna Kendrick is from my city, how did I not know this? Maine has no celebrities outside of Stephen King and Patrick Dempsey so it's cool to see fellow Mainers making it big time.

House to myself for 3 days, what to do, what to do?


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

Subway is the best fast food joint ever.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Finally gave in and decided to watch *pewdiepie* videos. I don't know why I didn't earlier.. I guess it was my inner hipster holding me back. But Im not going to lie, theyre pretty great. A certain brand of stupid funny.


Hmm.. I'm still not sure if I love him or hate him.. :lol


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I saw some subconscious, REM 'Artpop' promotion from Lady Gaga last night. I dreamed about her hovering over the floor and rolling around naked. The illuminati is clearly real in order for this devilry to happen in my sleep.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

noyadefleur said:


> how many calories does crying burn?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:bash <--- I need to find the nearest brick wall like this.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to travel/live in Peru soo bad! Hopefully, this will be the case when I hit my late 20s/early 30s.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ratherunique11 said:


> I want to travel/live in Peru soo bad! Hopefully, this will be the case when I hit my late 20s/early 30s.


Me, too. And don't even get me started on the Machu Picchu... It's THE destination for me to visit before I die.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

This has happened to me twice now... my left leg would be asleep for a while to the point where it becomes totally numb and I can't feel or use it at all, I would try to stand on it but I keep falling, it just keeps bending back when I try to stand on it.

It usually only lasts for a few seconds and I'm sure it's nothing but it's kinda weird.

Anybody else had this happen?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I took a nap earlier today and had a dream that my left eye (I think it was that one) was gone. :afr I don't know if someone shot me or if I tried committing suicide or what.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I should really start an ignore list. It'll keep me out of trouble.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I woke up to dried blood under my fingernails... Finally made me bring it up to my doctor so I can get a prescription. Ugh.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My nose has freckles again  Thank you sun. Could've done without the sunburn though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> I woke up to dried blood under my fingernails... Finally made me bring it up to my doctor so I can get a prescription. Ugh.


Does this by any chance have to do with masturbating in your sleep? :um I notice that every single time I'm on my period, I get blood under my fingernails every time I wake up from my sleep. I must do this all the time. I think I even sometimes notice that I masturbate in my sleep. >_> Too much information I think. Oh, and I don't even masturbate when I'm not asleep, so this is weird.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Does this by any chance have to do with masturbating in your sleep? :um I notice that every single time I'm on my period, I get blood under my fingernails every time I wake up from my sleep. I must do this all the time. I think I even sometimes notice that I masturbate in my sleep. >_> Too much information I think. Oh, and I don't even masturbate when I'm not asleep, so this is weird.


Oh no, I tend to scratch myself in my sleep (last night I scratched till I bled I guess). Kinda stupid but all it takes is a dab of corticosteroid cream and everything's fine, but I keep forgetting to get a prescription.

I don't think I've masturbated in my sleep before... although I have woken up in the night to do it, half-asleep, and it was usually the most satisfying  It tends to happen after a long time of feeling sexually frustrated and being unable to be turned on enough to do it while fully awake  (Yeah I'm pretty shameless too lol... Whatever no one knows me here :teeth).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy ****, "misery signals"


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> Oh no, I tend to scratch myself in my sleep (last night I scratched till I bled I guess). Kinda stupid but all it takes is a dab of corticosteroid cream and everything's fine, but I keep forgetting to get a prescription.
> 
> I don't think I've masturbated in my sleep before... although I have woken up in the night to do it, half-asleep, and it was usually the most satisfying  It tends to happen after a long time of feeling sexually frustrated and being unable to be turned on enough to do it while fully awake  (Yeah I'm pretty shameless too lol... Whatever no one knows me here :teeth).


opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

i may get the chance to visit nyc sometime in the next 2 weeks. i hope it happens.


it didnt.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Oh no, I tend to scratch myself in my sleep (last night I scratched till I bled I guess). Kinda stupid but all it takes is a dab of corticosteroid cream and everything's fine, but I keep forgetting to get a prescription.
> 
> I don't think I've masturbated in my sleep before... although I have woken up in the night to do it, half-asleep, and it was usually the most satisfying  It tends to happen after a long time of feeling sexually frustrated and being unable to be turned on enough to do it while fully awake  (Yeah I'm pretty shameless too lol... Whatever no one knows me here :teeth).


Ah, okay. Well, I think I just made things awkward now.  I was just wondering because I tried Googling it and couldn't find anything about blood under my fingernails relating to masturbation. :um Ha...Scratching yourself in your sleep until you bleed?  Well, I hope you get the prescription soon. Does it bleed really badly or just a little bit?

I hear it's very rare to do it in your sleep. But I could have sworn like last week or so, I noticed that I was doing it in my sleep.  It's really strange because I don't even have a sex drive.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Party on ppl above me. I like ur music.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> opcorn opcorn opcorn














shelbster18 said:


> Ah, okay. Well, I think I just made things awkward now. I was just wondering because I tried Googling it and couldn't find anything about blood under my fingernails relating to masturbation. Ha...Scratching yourself in your sleep until you bleed? Well, I hope you get the prescription soon. Does it bleed really badly or just a little bit?
> 
> I hear it's very rare to do it in your sleep. But I could have sworn like last week or so, I noticed that I was doing it in my sleep. It's really strange because I don't even have a sex drive.


Oh, you mean only when you're on your period right? I'd be a bit more worried otherwise. And yeah, I'm actually vaguely aware when I'm doing it half the time but not lucid enough to stop. Usually I don't scratch enough to bleed and when I do, I only make the scratched body part bleed- it's the first time in a while that it was enough to clump a bit and dry under my nails. Thanks, I got my prescription this afternoon and slathering that stuff on haha.

I think it's just a biological/health thing- I suspect even asexual people need to masturbate once in a while. My sex drive has been pretty dead for a while now but I still try to get it going (to no avail most of the time lol- hence leading to my body taking over for me at night I guess.. :blank).

And it's only as awkward as you think it is lol.. I don't :b


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Why am I getting Tea Party Patriot ads on SAS?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> Oh, you mean only when you're on your period right? I'd be a bit more worried otherwise. And yeah, I'm actually vaguely aware when I'm doing it half the time but not lucid enough to stop. Usually I don't scratch enough to bleed and when I do, I only make the scratched body part bleed- it's the first time in a while that it was enough to clump a bit and dry under my nails. Thanks, I got my prescription this afternoon and slathering that stuff on haha.
> 
> I think it's just a biological/health thing- I suspect even asexual people need to masturbate once in a while. My sex drive has been pretty dead for a while now but I still try to get it going (to no avail most of the time lol- hence leading to my body taking over for me at night I guess.. :blank).
> 
> And it's only as awkward as you think it is lol.. I don't :b


Haha, it's not just when I'm on my period. I must do it every night. I don't even see how that's possible. ...Oh, dang. Well, it's good that you don't make it bleed every time. It's kind of weird waking up to blood under your nails. Especially, if it's period blood.  lol Hope the prescription works. 

Yea, they say masturbating helps with stress but I would feel awkward doing it. I don't feel anything from it.  High-five for both of us having a low sex drive. :high5 I'm joking. It's no fun having a low sex drive. xD Bodies are very strange. O_O


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Dark Souls is pissing me off!!!11! :bash


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Eerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh
Unnnnnnnngh
Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

My roots need to be re-toned.
Silver is so pretty...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Go to bed early, they said.

It'll be easy, they said.

:time


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Go to bed early, they said.
> 
> It'll be easy, they said.
> 
> :time


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Isn't crazy to go for a drive in the dead of night?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably shouldn't have had that 3-hour nap earlier.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for making it easy for me to figure out your true identity. It would've been easier just to tell me though.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

You know your head is in the clouds when you find yourself frantically walking in circles trying to find your phone only to realize its been in your hand the entire time.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So.. since I was watching pewdiepie videos for a while today.. I realized he has a lot of really nice crap. I was wondering how much people make just by doing videos, because he doesn't have a job. I learned today that youtubers make $3,000 per million views. Which makes him and several other youtubers millionaires.. by doing nothing but recording videos and acting dumb. What the f***? This is absolutely ridiculous. I never would have guessed it was that high.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Things to do if I ever end up ridiculously rich:

- Buy a fat convertable with huge speakers and drive through the city with music at maximum volume, playing Chopin and Schubert exclusively.
- Go canoeing / mountain climbing / skiing in a custom made suit, and then pay particular attention to the faces of the fellow canoeers / mountain climbers / skiers around me.
- Rent somebody to jump into a car right in front of me, stop a taxi, call out 'follow that car' and engage in a thirty minute long pursuit.
- Buy a business class ticket for a random flight and give it away to the most shabby looking passenger I can find at the gate.
- Walk into an Armani shop, walk to the counter with the least ridiculously priced tie I can find, say, 'Wait, I need a bag for this,' and come back with the most ridiculously priced bag I can find.
- Buy a banana box.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I tried to put *myself *on the ignore list on SAS... and got this message (OKay, I was shockingly entertained and _semi_ felt some love in the message). Just the wording of it .. got to me.










Message would be even better with a :squeeze at the end. :idea


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

What does it take to get an Ulrich Seidl film shown around here?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm like a stereotypic girl/homosexual guy when it comes to my obsession with clothes and hygiene and styling products.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> You know your head is in the clouds when you find yourself frantically walking in circles trying to find your phone only to realize its been in your hand the entire time.


On the flip side, my wristwatch has been missing for nearly eight weeks. It's somewhere in my house (which was being cleandd at the time!)


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> On the flip side, my wristwatch has been missing for nearly eight weeks. It's somewhere in my house (which was being cleandd at the time!)


Did you... check your wrist?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> Did you... check your wrist?


Yes, but I lost it, too.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, but I lost it, too.


Is it possible you never had one to begin with?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Is it possible you never had one to begin with?


Most likely. I haven't had much feeling there. I have just a floating hand when I type.

Then again, i won't get carpal tunnel in a wrist I don't have so it is a win-win for me :lol.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Where do I start to make changes of getting myself out of this nasty little rut im in? I need a plan. Im not happy with where I am in life and I will continue to feel the same until I do something about it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I have to go back to school tomorrow...

Oh, it's-- it's going to be so hard to say goodbye. I love you all, too. Goodbye, not having to be forced into anxiety-producing situations. Goodbye. Oh-- Goodbye, sleeping. You know, I know it isn't right, but I'm going to miss going to sleep at 3 AM and waking up at 11 AM. I think I'll miss you most of all eating breakfast/lunch while watching an hour of American Dad, an episode of Wipeout, and then playing Pokemon while watching Cougar Town.


----------



## furament (Jul 27, 2013)

I once was eaten by a large rubber chicken named frank.However i choose to remeber the experiance fondly.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought I were free. But I am just a rat in a cage. Despite all of my rage


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I realized over the years, and now that some things you just have to let go of. If it's not the best thing for you, and you can't control it. There's no point in dwelling on it. You have to let it go, and then the weight will be lifted off your shoulders in some cases. Life goes on. You move on from painful memories, and continue on living.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have to go back to school tomorrow...


Back-to-school time... :troll

I remember those days (and NOT fondly).

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have to go back to school tomorrow...
> 
> Oh, it's-- it's going to be so hard to say goodbye. I love you all, too. Goodbye, not having to be forced into anxiety-producing situations. Goodbye. Oh-- Goodbye, sleeping. You know, I know it isn't right, but I'm going to miss going to sleep at 3 AM and waking up at 11 AM. I think I'll miss you most of all eating breakfast/lunch while watching an hour of American Dad, an episode of Wipeout, and then playing Pokemon while watching Cougar Town.


Well, look on the bright side. At least you'll eventually get used to your school schedule. 

----------------------------------

It's going to be near to impossible for me to ever be in a relationship because I want to be with someone who has SA, I don't want to have sex, and guys want girls that treat them like crap.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I have to go back to school tomorrow...
> 
> Oh, it's-- it's going to be so hard to say goodbye. I love you all, too. Goodbye, not having to be forced into anxiety-producing situations. Goodbye. Oh-- Goodbye, sleeping. You know, I know it isn't right, but I'm going to miss going to sleep at 3 AM and waking up at 11 AM. I think I'll miss you most of all eating breakfast/lunch while watching an hour of American Dad, an episode of Wipeout, and then playing Pokemon while watching Cougar Town.


I feel your pain. Im going to miss sleeping until 12 AM, spending hours killing enemy samurai, and most of all the hours wasted away on the internet. Also my daily watching of criminal minds episodes in the morning.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have recently learned an important lesson from this forum.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

laura024 said:


> I have recently learned an important lesson from this forum.


Most important lesson of SAS. Don't use SAS.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Someone please ban me. I'm too timid to do it myself.

My comments posted on this forum are dull, infantile, and weak, hiding the animosity I have for most of you and the crassness that lives in my brain.

I really, really want to stop coming here.

Therefore.....YOU! I HATE.....you.

****.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have an aversion to people who measure self-worth in cars, or jewelry.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

laura024 said:


> I have recently learned an important lesson from this forum.


But you are a veteran. You probably just simply didn't think of it at the time.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am done caring what others think of me. I need the freedom to be myself.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I miss the girls at school and thought about how I would get to see them in a few weeks... only to remember that I'm in another section next semester, and will be away from them for a long time  All good things come to an end. The light at the end of the tunnel is kind of dim.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Stefani girl, how did you go from the amazing, ear-slaying 'Aura' to generic, square one BS that is 'Applause.' 

Also, I hate question marks.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Social anxiety sedative


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Laziness is not inherently negative. It might be a key to find a simpler, more efficient solution.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I had a dream that one of my relatives was a member of this site, but couldn't figure out who it was. They posted a picture from a family get together in the picture thread and I was in it. I think that actually qualifies as a nightmare.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just learnt that something interesting happens when you pause a video on youtube and type in 1980


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Haircut on Wednesday :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't believe the Premier League is finally back this weekend. Summer is gone but my Saturdays will feel proper once more


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

If I had more money.. I would buy sooo maaany thiiiings. So many. And Id be so much more entertained. I can think of quite a few games and art supplies.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

This album is beautiful


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Laziness is not inherently negative. It might be a key to find a simpler, more efficient solution.


Mhm. I think I'll procrastinate some more.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

For the past week I can't be arsed to do anything, but today I promised myself that I'll stop procrastinating tomorrow.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Time to stop putting off these phone calls. Today is the day.



jon snow said:


> For the past week I can't be arsed to do anything, but today I promised myself that I'll stop procrastinating tomorrow.


This is totally me. Then when tomorrow comes I tell myself the same thing about the next day, and the cycle continues


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought that Selena Gomez song said, "when you're ready come and get tit." The sad thing is I didn't even bat an eye; totally normal. :roll


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"I could have sworn I had more money than this.."-> I've been thinking this way too often lately. 

And yet I continue to spend spend spend.. I haven't used my two new credit cards yet though. I'll consider that a victory.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I love food so much; I just had the most amazing salad with lemon poppyseed dressing. If I loved food more than I already do, I would be autoerotically asphyxiating myself with Twizzlers as I type things anonymously to internet people. I like to imagine that's how Phillip Seymour Hoffman starts his day. (Just so I can feel a kinship to him, mostly.)


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Drella seems like an interesting and cool person. So do many others on this site, but I'm to intimidated to speak with any. :lurk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> Drella seems like an interesting and cool person. So do many others on this site, but I'm to intimidated to speak with any. :lurk


Drella is top notch.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

jon snow said:


> For the past week I can't be arsed to do anything, but today I promised myself that I'll stop procrastinating tomorrow.


This perfectly describes my week.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's kind of funny how when my sister and I go out somewhere, guys only notice her.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

jon snow said:


> For the past week I can't be arsed to do anything, but today I promised myself that I'll stop procrastinating tomorrow.


story of my life


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Whatever happened to Barette?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My less caring what others thing attitude is still going strong and my mood has been considerably better day to day as a result.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow, and I thought I was hyper/awkward... So cute!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh, it's-- it's going to be so hard to say goodbye. I love you all, too. Goodbye, not having to be forced into anxiety-producing situations. Goodbye. Oh-- Goodbye, sleeping. You know, I know it isn't right, but I'm going to miss going to sleep at 3 AM and waking up at 11 AM. I think I'll miss you most of all eating breakfast/lunch while watching an hour of American Dad, an episode of Wipeout, and then playing Pokemon while watching Cougar Town.


Hello watching 10 minutes of the New Adventures of Old Christine before heading out to the bus stop. 2 hours and 10 minutes of the same show a day. Not too much right?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, what the ****?

http://www.afrojacks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/hershey-kiss.jpg


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Please, no more.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Whatever happened to Barette?


Improved her SA a lot and became fed up with SAS I believe.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Video is uploading... 

I'm going to write a poem tonight.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Pizza hut is so expensive. McDonalds/Burger King food 5 times.. or pizza hut just once? Yeah, no.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

blah blah blah


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Great. Now it's too trendy to be a Kendrick Lamar fan. How did such a mediocre verse cause global bandwagoning in one day? 

..blah blah blah *names rappers* blah blah blah..

Worldwide hysteria.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

That thread was absolutely priceless.. My word.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Why did this happen? I've been singing the song since yesterday.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

First day with a new signature. What are the chances of anyone noticing................


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

^ what's your favourite vegetable?

what to cook for tonight, pepperoni pizza maybe


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I find myself spending a lot more time on this site whenever an anxiety-provoking event is approaching.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I love my job. I'm basically getting paid to do what I do home: sit on the computer with intervals where I help _someone else_ do _something_ for a very short period of time.



Winterwalk said:


> First day with a new signature. What are the chances of anyone noticing................


Don't worry. I don't think anyone really notices signatures anyways.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I decided to eat some tuna today. I left the empty tins on the kitchen top all day because I was too lazy to put a bag in the bin; now everywhere smells like tuna. tuna was a bad choice.

4:48am and I just got back from running around the area. Its the first time I have since I moved into the city center, and I almost broke my ankles at least 3x. protip: dont run around a city that has been leveled by earthquakes.

Laugh of the night was filling up my car around 3am when some older man pulled up beside me on a motorcycle wearing a what looked like a small preschoolers back pack (seriously, it was all colourful and sh!t) with facial hair like Jamie Hyneman from mythbusters, immediately shouting "UAGGHHH FURRGRKKKK", almost as if the words were hitting his walrus mustache and spraying everywhere. Dude just looks at me and I _think_ he said "wen an left my fugarn money keys at work haven i fugarn cunet".

exciting life I lead.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Every day.
Same time.
Same spam.

To what end?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> I love my job. I'm basically getting paid to do what I do home: sit on the computer with intervals where I help _someone else_ do _something_ for a very short period of time.
> 
> Don't worry. I don't think anyone really notices signatures anyways.


what kind of work is this? are you in puerto rico now?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have decided The Kinks are the most underrated band in western music history.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> what kind of work is this? are you in puerto rico now?


I'm an assistant/secretary, but it's a small company, so aside from a few phone calls and emails I don't do much. And yes, I'm in PR.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I just bought a dress for the first time ever. I don't know why. Like, who do I think I am, some kind of woman or something?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Every day.
> Same time.
> Same spam.
> 
> To what end?


Sounds like a pricker.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Gonna get my new schedule tomorrow, I hope I won't have to wake up at 6 everyday


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> I have decided The Kinks are the most underrated band in western music history.


I don't know about the most, but definitely one of them. :yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a dream this morning about Russians. I was with these Russians that were around my age and there were these authority figures yelling at us. :um It was so weird. I guess I was Russian in my dream.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Was one of them trying to shoot an apple off someone's head with a bow?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

whiterabbit said:


> I just bought a dress for the first time ever. I don't know why. Like, who do I think I am, some kind of woman or something?


Haha, this is my thought process when I buy dresses too. All two of them that I own. :\

That I still haven't worn more than once.

Yeah, I think I'll stick to my jeans.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I don't know about the most, but definitely one of them. :yes


Yay! Let's make a 'The Kinks appreciation group'.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Trigo said:


> Was one of them trying to shoot an apple off someone's head with a bow?


:lol No, but I remember at one point in the dream, I was outside in this park with a bunch of trees and it was at night I think. I was sitting at this table in the park with these other Russians.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

huh said:


> blah blah blah


Huh?


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I love this lady on CNN: "Apple is very good at trying to make you feel uncool for not having their product." Lol. Not to me. XD


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

READY TO HIT THE DAY HARD

LETS DO IT!






oh wait its 3pm

DONT CARE, POKEMON ADRENALINE ALREADY COURSING THROUGH MY VEINS


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't possibly continue like this. Oh wait, that's right. I don't have a choice.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Bloody hell. Firefox updated and now all the text is messed up.

Damn you!!!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A girl I used to be friends with when I was twelve saw me at work today. We hadn't seen each other in a good seven years or so, but I could tell right away she recognized me. I pretended I didn't... I don't think it was convincing. 

Good god I hate these moments. People in my past, please stay in my memories as shapeless blobs.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> A girl I used to be friends with when I was twelve saw me at work today. We hadn't seen each other in a good seven years or so, but I could tell right away she recognized me. I pretended I didn't... I don't think it was convincing.
> 
> Good god I hate these moments. People in my past, please stay in my memories as shapeless blobs.


Lol. Ikr? Like you are thinking to yourself whether or not to acknowledge them... But you sneak a peak to make sure it's who you think it is. You wonder if they spotted you spotting them, and decide to avoid interaction. They might not be looking at you, but you can feel the awkward tension as you walk past them. In general, I try my best to be nice, but if it's not a person I particularly need to talk to... Psssh.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Lish3rs said:


> Lol. Ikr? Like you are thinking to yourself whether or not to acknowledge them... But you sneak a peak to make sure it's who you think it is. You wonder if they spotted you spotting them, and decide to avoid interaction. They might not be looking at you, but you can feel the awkward tension as you walk past them. In general, I try my best to be nice, but if it's not a person I particularly need to talk to... Psssh.


It took me a moment but it was her eyes I recognized, as sappy as it sounds. I wish it was one of those interactions where I can ignore them- I actually had to talk to her :blank I tried to be as stoic as possible to not give away the fact I recognized her.

I might have said something under different circumstances, but as it were, I was in the middle of the shift from the pits of hell and was in no mood to socialize with ghosts of childhood.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

^ Sigh. Those pits of hell. Yeah, sometimes I'm just not in the mood. Most of the time if I act awkward it's just because it's my gut reaction. To not say all that cliche stuff. Those moods that make me uninterested in the first place. o_o


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I ran out of shampoo and conditioner. So for the last few days Ive only been using body soap when I shower. My hair is super unhealthy.. and now its so dry it could be confused for a stack of hay. Meh. At least I don't have to impress anyone.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i kind of need the guy that narrated the honey badger video to narrate some gg allin clip. it's just someone's feelings i need to hear about this.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate how it takes me a bowl and a half of KD to realize I should have kept it at one bowl.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes, but I lost it, too.


Look in the refrigerator.


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

Noll said:


> i'm like a stereotypic girl/homosexual guy when it comes to my obsession with clothes and hygiene and styling products.


My dear, that would be "metrosexual". Add it to your vocabulary.


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

I am debating whether or not I should get a pixie haircut. Low maintenance would be nice, but whether it will compliment my face and my disfigured ears... le sigh.

/girlproblems


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Segafage said:


> I tried to put *myself *on the ignore list on SAS... and got this message (OKay, I was shockingly entertained and _semi_ felt some love in the message). Just the wording of it .. got to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol :lol


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

whatevzers said:


> Dark Souls is pissing me off!!!11! :bash


where are you at? fighting Orenstein and Smough by any chance?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Laziness is not inherently negative. It might be a key to find a simpler, more efficient solution.


:clap :clap


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Guy last night after my friend says her coworker is always telling her of all the zits she's getting because of her period:

"That's just psychological."

:roll


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

nml said:


> where are you at? fighting Orenstein and Smough by any chance?


Ornstein and Smough are actually sort of easy if you keep your target on Ornstein while avoiding Smough. I was stuck at the Capra Demon on a couple of ng+'s. Its just that first attack when he bum rushes you right out of the fog gate. I figured out that I could survive the first attack by equipping a greatshield with more stability. It worked!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

sylbea said:


> My dear, that would be "metrosexual". Add it to your vocabulary.


that makes me a metrosexual bisexual then. (i've actually heard it, but i thought it involved being hetero).


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I want to sleep really badly, but have 6 hours of work ahead of me :yawn


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

AllToAll said:


>


:lol I love this.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

AllToAll said:


>


:lol yeah, this show makes me think the health care system must be pretty bad in the states.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

all I have been thinking about recently is smoking and drinking. I need to get back to the me that had motivation to exercise, stay healthy etc. hopefully next week will be a better week.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

whatevzers said:


> Ornstein and Smough are actually sort of easy if you keep your target on Ornstein while avoiding Smough. I was stuck at the Capra Demon on a couple of ng+'s. Its just that first attack when he bum rushes you right out of the fog gate. I figured out that I could survive the first attack by equipping a greatshield with more stability. It worked!


ah right, well it's not exactly easy! probably one of the 10 hardest boss fights I've played. But yeah after the 30th or so attempt you get the hang of it 

I think I stopped ng + at that point actually. I kept getting one hitted by that prick and thought "why am I putting myself through this again", then turned off the ps3 and went outside. do sort of miss that game though...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to slow down and think things through much more conscientiously like I used to. Instead of letting my emotions get the better of me, which I have been allowing to happen too much lately.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This is so adorably unsanitary.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have two feelings. TWO!!!

I miss and hate.

People and myself.

Vs. 

Unfortunate.

Undecided on which whale to save.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

well that was interesting..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I know I'm being pedantic when 20thou (thousands of an inch) is too inaccurate, but it is.

I'm also listening to Linkin Park (Meteora) at work, so sue me.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

hope these men are nice to me !


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

i dont know what im doing anymore


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

nml said:


> ah right, well it's not exactly easy! probably one of the 10 hardest boss fights I've played. But yeah after the 30th or so attempt you get the hang of it
> 
> I think I stopped ng + at that point actually. I kept getting one hitted by that prick and thought "why am I putting myself through this again", then turned off the ps3 and went outside. do sort of miss that game though...


Aw man, you stopped playing specifically because of the Capra demon fight? It's a fun game if you have nothing better to do. I'm thinking of buying the dlc but idk if it would be worth it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

You know whats awesome? Latin. I wish I knew Latin.

Also.. Im getting gang banged by spiders. I have 2 bites on my butt, 2 on my shoulder, and one on my freaking vagina. Seriously. Wtf.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

It smells like cinnamon buns outside. Cool.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If all my shifts were like today's, life would be a peach..

Unfortunately they only come about once every two years.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> You know whats awesome? Latin. I wish I knew Latin.
> 
> Also.. Im getting gang banged by spiders. I have 2 bites on my butt, 2 on my shoulder, *and one on my freaking vagina*. Seriously. Wtf.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

meganmila said:


>


Yeah.. its not cool. I guess its what I get for sleeping in a basement with little clothing. Lol.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

:hahatoo funny!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom is silly. She wants me to use rubbing alcohol to get this drawing that I made in pen off on my ankle. It's pen. It will come out with water. I've written in pen on my wrist before and it's like already mostly gone when I wake up the next day. I won't write in pen on my wrist anymore, though. Don't want to get it on my pillow.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

going to an amusement park with my tomorrow. It should be fun except I don't like rollercoasters and I'm not amusing. I can't stand forces of G greater than standard gravity. or like falling 3 feet. that's about it.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Why bother, it's gonna hurt me, it's gonna kill when you desert me

This happened to me twice before, won't happen to me anymore ooh~


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

To delete Skype or keep it. That is the question. 
Meh, I guess I'm keeping it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

when New Zealand advertises its self to the world you think Lord of the Rings, beautiful landscapes and clean green-ery.

what doesn't get mentioned are the white trash bogans, the "aw ae ye choice bruu huhuhu" vocab and heavy drinking haggard girls by 21; all of which I have to hear every weekend living in the city.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think weed might be the perfect way to end the working week.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Tweez has got to be the weirdest album ever. when i listen to it everything feels creepy and psychedelic and i feel reaaaally alienated, and there's something else, like it haunts me, really weird. the cover kind of adds to that:


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

That cake was delicious


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Jesus be like: Yo
I be like: What's hangin'?
Jesus be like: ...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...dge. I want to go home -_-


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

jon snow said:


>


How about being a productive piece of sh1t?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

One day I will have a proof that i'm the only real person here and that everyone else here are bots.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I need a job where I'm not so relied on all the time. **** off.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

****ing usernames and passwords being added to just about god damn everything these days what's next being required to log in to the bathroom or toilet just to take a ****ing ****?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

That awkward moment after a job interview wherein you're sitting alone mulling over everything you did/didn't do. 

No sir, I don't like it. :no


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For all my devils, my demon's a saint


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Oh, there will be melancholic riff raff this night, you just partake and fade.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My dad is forcing me to look for a part-time job. He wants me to get up in the morning and go look for job applications. I have no idea what I'm going to be doing. I want to just stay in my room. :[


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrgh

:troll :troll :troll :troll


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

nml said:


> ^ what's your favourite vegetable?


Carrot is the best vegetable there is. I love them all, even the ones I am allergic to. Btw, beetroot is awesome.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Winterwalk said:


> Carrot is the best vegetable there is. I love them all, even the ones I am allergic to. Btw, beetroot is awesome.


what the hell carrot. broccoli is by far the best.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Noll said:


> what the hell carrot. broccoli is by far the best.


:yes

Shout-out to string beans too.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

It really doesn't help my atrocious handwriting when the squares on a job application are so small!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

au Lait said:


> That awkward moment after a job interview wherein you're sitting alone mulling over everything you did/didn't do.
> 
> No sir, I don't like it. :no


tell me about it. I'd rather wipe Weiner's butt than go through that. it's hell.

well, maybe not *that* bad.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

There's a new dog in my neighborhood who thinks he owns the road, barking and running after every pedestrian, biker, and vehicle he spots. Hopefully his owner can train him on how to properly behave.*

@Hmmmm Nice Bike* Sounds like a plan, maybe I will, soon.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

My god, if Doctor Who nearly scares me to death, how are children ever supposed to survive it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*95,666th* post :evil :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> *95,666th* post :evil :lol


Is there an award for 100k?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> Is there an award for 100k?


I don't know. Knowing the software, it could go back to zero or crash or something :lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was reading this article about some dog that came 540 miles all the way from Mississippi to some town near where I live. :shock


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

when i'm very tired and my vocal chords give up on me, i straight up sound like kristen stewart. i think that's strange.

also, gaga's 'applause' has finally settled in my brain and i can't stop listening to it or hearing it when i'm not listening to it. the power of lady gaga's melodies creeps up on you like russian winter. you're pretty much defenseless against it once it hits you. aura's still miles better though.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

what a pile of **** the 2013 evil dead movie is. i haven't seen a movie this bad since the last time i visited redtube. if im watching busted girls screaming there better be a god damn brazzers icon in the corner.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Over an hour of dealing with the health inspectors and I still don't receive my permit by the end of it. FML.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

My brother, sister and a few of their friends are here making weed brownies. I don't wanna be here.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> My brother, sister and a few of their friends are here making weed brownies. I don't wanna be here.


I totally wanna be there.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't wait for tomorrow when I can resume my serial pinning on Pinterest and do my usual hardcore Youtubing on reference, and generally load images (on blogs) #happytears lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Consider said:


> I totally wanna be there.


:teeth :teeth :teeth


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Another earthquake ... I love them, they're so relaxing.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I miss my long hair. Sad face.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Up for breakfast for the first time in months. :0 The joys of insomnia.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

My thoughts used to be anchored in reality, my interests devoted to science and the developments of society, not able to emphasize with fictional characters, even to the point of not enjoying live action movies. But i'm slowly drifting away into escapism, for good or for bad, i do not yet know which lifestyle suits me.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Consider said:


> I totally wanna be there.


Be my guess...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay, I admit I'm just in the mood to disagree with people for the sake of disagreeing and rocking the boat a bit right now. Don't believe anything I say in this mood. :blank I'm just bored.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Another forum I was a regular of, has finally bitten the dust. I'm not surprised. It has been declining for a few years now. It's a shame I won't be able to keep in touch with some of the regulars.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Elad said:


> [Edit]-shyvr6


Oh, don't make me spank you.

but yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My cat is a creepy mother****er. I woke up in the middle of the night to see him staring at me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Oh, don't make me spank you.
> 
> but yes


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Pixie haircut today :yay excited.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

laura024 said:


> My cat is a creepy mother****er. I woke up in the middle of the night to see him staring at me.


I needed a laugh... and for some reason, this did it. Thank you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Segafage said:


> I needed a laugh... and for some reason, this did it. Thank you.


Aww I'm glad :squeeze


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Why do I keep forcing myself to drink this rancid crap.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Oh, don't make me spank you.
> 
> but yes


The whole male vs. female crap on this forum is out of control; can't even make a lighthearted joke with someone you know without getting the post deleted for "personal attacks". crazy.:blank

I blame all these people constantly bringing up "gender wars" for the decline in this forum more than anything else.. ridiculous. Some of you need to lighten the hell up. [post not directed at anyone in particular, its just my not so random thought of the day :roll]


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I got stopped at the mall today by a TV casting agent. I was super flattered. Then she asked me what high school I went to and I was back to normal... :blank



PandaBearx said:


> Pixie haircut today :yay excited.


:clap I love that cut!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I applied to like fourteen places today. I had to take all of my applications home because I needed some references and I don't know anyone. Some of the applications are online. It was kind of raining, too so the bottom of my pants were sticking to my feet. I shouldn't have worn my flip flops. This one manager at a hotel up here told me that he wasn't hiring but said that it could be possible. I'm just hoping for the worst. That's what I'm supposed to expect I guess. I had a dream today that I got a dog, so hopefully that means I will get a job soon and save up money to get one. I deserve a dog. Especially if I'm getting a job, I really need a pet.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Okay, I admit I'm just in the mood to disagree with people for the sake of disagreeing and rocking the boat a bit right now. Don't believe anything I say in this mood. :blank I'm just bored.


I don't believe you.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Getting up from bed with a stiff and painful neck, and having to walk around work with your neck slightly bent is quite undignifying, I must say.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The downside of being a black belt? Being expected to teach class. Can't I just play a Chuck Norris movie? They'll get the gist of it. There's gotta be enough to float me through a few weeks. If all else fails, I could dig through the_ Walker, Texas Ranger _archives.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

leonardess said:


> I don't believe you.


Why not?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Blah blah blah..blahblah


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

It's 3AM and I know I should go to bed yet I have so much useless internet procrastinating that I'm not done with.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

leonardess said:


> I don't believe you.


You're right, that wasn't quite accurate. It's more that I can't tolerate the BS being spewed sometimes and have to type things, even though I know there isn't any point.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom wants me to buy a necklace to go with my wedding dress. I haven't worn jewelry since I was like 10. :b


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Alright... So, about those weed brownies my brother and sister made last night... Well, the genius(my sister) left the brownies laying around her room in a sandwich bag, my little nephew who is about to turn eleven in September found and took a bite... I was sweeping and he stopped and told me "Hey, try one of these brownies! They're gross!" 

Later that night he was pretty baked. -_- interesting way for him to end his summer.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

meganmila said:


> Blah blah blah..blahblah


I strongly disagree.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's still time to make a liquor run & get proper faded


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm really into Black Sabbath right now.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

I cant believe I actually swam in the ocean on an icy cold day. Invigorating


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't realize how odd that might have looked, wandering around with this guy tailing me :blank


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Watch brokeback mountain.. or play portal 2? Oh these decisions.. I have such a hard life.

And also.. Tuesday. Im definitely going to do important things on Tuesday. Even though that's what I said about this Monday. Oh well. Ill definitely get to things. One of these days.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I want out, I need a beach & an ocean, Cancun?, Cabo San Lucas? sounds like a party, round trip tickets under $380, seriously considering...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I tried to say hello to someone on my walk today and they ignored me....lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

huh said:


> I tried to say hello to someone on my walk today and they ignored me....lol.


That was rude of them. :no Just shows how hypocritical people are. They say we should talk to them, yet they'll ignore people like us. :roll It's like they can have an excuse for everything but socially anxious people can't. You're such a nice person. I don't see why anyone would ignore you.

---------------------------

I'm so bad. I ran a red light yesterday while job hunting. :3


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> You're right, that wasn't quite accurate. It's more that I can't tolerate the BS being spewed sometimes and have to type things, even though I know there isn't any point.


It's your right to write what you wrote and it doesn't matter what anyone thinks about it or if anyone believes you or not. 

Best wishes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> It's your right to write what you wrote and it doesn't matter what anyone thinks about it or if anyone believes you or not.
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks.  I appreciate it.

______________

On another note,

Bah humbug.

That is all.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Thanks.  I appreciate it.


It's my pleasure.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Should I be making such a commitment at 18? Of course I'm scared again.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Trap lord is nothing but bangers. Ferg really snapped on this sh*t


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I change my mind. I want a cat.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know why I'm surprised.. The more people, the more chance of personality clashes.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I've started project '**** The World,' a top secret attempt to funnel magma to the outside. I'll kill those elephants. I'll kill all those ****ing elephants.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Someone showed me a video of a guy ****ing a donkey back in highschool. Right now, I'm wondering what the hell that dude thought like after doing it. I bet he was worried his dick would die or something.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Damn mosquito kept me all up night, couldn't find the ******* when I got up to smash his ****ing brains but as soon as I lay down again he'd come buzzing in my ear full-****ing-force.

Now I'm tired and itchy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty much done nothing but sleep for 24+ hours; night sweats from effexor now means my bed smells like vinegar. a _lot _of vinegar.

thumbs up for complete apathy, fatigue, stacked up dishes, piled up laundry, clothes scattered everywhere, eating whipped peanut butter from a spoon, walking around in your boxers, turning on the tv just to hear someones voice and throwing peanut butter spoon at tv trying to hit the power button.

thumbs down for turning up the sink tap too much, having it hit a spoon or bowl, curving up and going all over your shirt just as you're about to go outside so you start crying, the mail you've forgot to check in two days when you notice you forgot to put the wheelie bin out the night before, also when you're walking around and knock/stub on random things and overreact like you've been stabbed in a dark alley.

the sad part is that more than half of these are not even jokes, dear god, what the hell is wrong with me right now. the feel club cant even handle me right now.



Bonjour Tristesse said:


> Why not?


I cant tell if peoples responses are going over your head, you're just taking them far too seriously, or there is something happening on other parts of the forum which makes the replies seem personal.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I really do want to be free. Free to do, be, and think what I want to do, be, and think. 

I gotta be me.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive lost my motivation. Can someone help me find it?

Also, this made me laugh:










Why don't we have this technology!?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Ive lost my motivation. Can someone help me find it?
> 
> Also, this made me laugh:
> 
> ...


...

Human stupidity, when you aren't sure if they're joking or really just that ****ing stupid. :doh

However some one get cracking on inventing a holographic and video printer.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Should I start posting here again?
I'm pretty sure every time I make a friend with anxiety, it ends badly.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Hi guys.
Do you have a heart like ice?
Would you barter a closet of truth for a fresh pack of lies?
If you could, would you even be nice?
The cost doesn't justify the price.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

_must not fall back into old habits, must not fall back into old habits.._

I feel like I'm a whole different person than I have been in the past year, two years, three years.. for all the changes I've made in my life I still have nothing to really show for it, it seems like "fixing" one problem just exacerbates another. Its like I take a short detour on my journey before getting back on the track towards depression; I just can't seem to change the final destination, I _always _come back to this point. It really makes me question everything, it all just seems so pointless and bleak.

I just don't know what to do right now; I've not felt this level of loneliness in a long time. Isolation seems to have brought back everything I thought medication and maturity had changed. Anxiety, depression, complete apathy and hopelessness were not on my shopping list this week. :|


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm in the pub because the trains are all delayed. I don't know why people stand around so long when it's clearly going to be a while. I don't do standing around. Sitting on the other hand is one of my favourite pastimes. So here I am in the pub with a pint of Stella. I'll read some of my book, have a couple of pints and then go get the train. Meanwhile irate people are standing at the platform complaining about how the country is a shambles and the trains are terrible blah blah. I can't wait for the apocalypse. People will really be whining then, and I'll be down the pub until it all blows over.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tonight on TLC: The Man with the 132 lb Scrotum

WHY?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Tonight on TLC: The Man with the 132 lb Scrotum
> 
> WHY?


He is brave to go on tv with this problem. He's got some balls, I'll give him that.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This forum stays the same ****ing forum every day no matter how hard I pray to the one true god above. Everyone still sucks, including myself. We're talking the same topics and bringing up the same points. This forum is an endless cycle of stupidity and regurgitation of blandness.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Tonight on TLC: The Man with the 132 lb Scrotum
> 
> WHY?


I don't know how they justify calling their network "The Learning Channel" anymore. It's been a long time since they lived up to their name.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't know how they justify calling their network "The Learning Channel" anymore. It's been a long time since they lived up to their name.


Oh. I thought it was the Tender Loving Care channel. Balls like that need some TLC.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> This forum stays the same ****ing forum every day no matter how hard I pray to the one true god above. Everyone still sucks, including myself. We're talking the same topics and bringing up the same points. This forum is an endless cycle of stupidity and regurgitation of blandness.


I still find myself turning to this forum, rather than my family and friends, to share both joy and pain. And no, everyone does not suck.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

typemismatch said:


> Oh. I thought it was the Tender Loving Care channel. Balls like that need some TLC.


Ahhhh, so I just looked them up, and it seems they don't refer to themselves as The Learning Channel anymore, that "TLC" now doesn't stand for anything, and that their change in content was due to low ratings on their original programming lineup.

I don't know what they were thinking with their "learning" theme -- that John Q. Public would be interested in anything remotely intelligent.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I got roped into purchasing one lemonade and two cookies today, at a lemonade stand run by 2 cute little girls...I'd like to meet the ******* who could have said no to them. It cost $1 but I gave them $2 because...why not?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

CoastalSprite said:


> And no, everyone does not suck.


You're right. What the hell was I thinking?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish more people still used wordplay to convey feelings. So many potentially interesting comments get replaced by large white font on a generic picture. Or cats.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

British people talk weird. I was watching cnn, and Prince William said he changed his son's nappy? I was like, "What the hell is a nappy"? I googled it and it turns out it means diaper. British people have strange words for things.....

Just call it a diaper!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> British people talk weird. I was watching cnn, and Prince William said he changed his son's nappy? I was like, "What the hell is a nappy"? I googled it and it turns out it means diaper. British people have strange words for things.....
> 
> Just call it a diaper!


Actually it's Americans who have weird names for things.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Actually it's Americans who have weird names for things.


That's cause we don't speak English, we speak 'Merican.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Smiling is just more important to me than sleeping (for right now anyway).


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Unnnnnnnnnnnngh

I wonder if it would be possible to feel any more _dead_ while at the same time being technically alive.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

They want to invite me to go to a club... I feel so.. odd. I'm all for being scantily clad but, I don't necessarily like to dance the night away.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> :teeth


Just watched this episode recently, Dwight is hilarious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> That's cause we don't speak English, we speak 'Merican.


Yes, so why must everyone else?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Unnnnnnnnnnnngh
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible to feel any more _dead_ while at the same time being technically alive.


You could try playing cricket.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

typemismatch said:


> You could try playing cricket.


Hey now


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If anyone is feeling crap, please watch this, it might make you feel better


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Every time I start getting used to the format/pundits for Soccer Central they change things. It's annoying


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

typemismatch said:


> You could try playing cricket.


I could, couldn't I...

This is a slightly better suggestion than what this psychiatrist told me in my first (and only...) appointment with him: "Take up the ukelele and go swimming."

Yeah - message received, but did I need a _psychiatrist_ to give me the "_do something, do anything_" lecture? Gosh, like I hadn't ever thought of that myself, and not heard it from every single person I'd ever previously confided in... Didn't really need a _psychiatrist_ for that one.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't relish a leadership role at work. **** off.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought about posting the article on the "Slane girl" thing on Society & Culture, but then came to my senses.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I just messaged someone from school who was fairly insecure and similar to me. I tried to reach out to her because going to school there was insanely irritating for me, and she posted about having a hard time. I feel so awkward now though.. I don't know what to say.. so I just exited the tab really fast and am now pretending nothing happened.

Also.. I think I put on all this stupid makeup for no reason. I don't think Im going out today.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> Also.. I think I put on all this stupid makeup for no reason. I don't think Im going out today.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-pic-of-yourself-right-now-19861/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-pic-of-yourself-right-now-19861/


Haha I already posted a super awkward video.. so I think that's enough exposure for quite a while. Also, I had no idea Nubly started that thread forever ago. Hm. The things you learn when you don't skip to the last post.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> I wish more people still used wordplay to convey feelings. So many potentially interesting comments get replaced by large white font on a generic picture. Or cats.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Life is very unpredictable.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Going to try to run everyday now so I can build up my tolerance and be able to do a mud run.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Been digging this song.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Just watched this episode recently, Dwight is hilarious.


I used to watch The Office but I haven't watched it in like 2 or 3 years. xD Dwight was like my favorite character on the show. 

---------------------------

I found a dead bat caught between the crack where the door is in my old room the night before last night.  I had to make sure it was dead. I swept it up and threw it in the trash outside.  I don't know how it got stuck under the door like that. I'm just glad it wasn't still alive and suffering.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

"Well, sh*t" is my favorite phrase. It's concise, to the point, and let's you savor the moment of shock or confusion you're experiencing without convoluting it with too much words. Wouldn't be surprised if the phrase is mentioned in tao or buddhist scriptures.

edit: by scriptures i mean texts since i know scriptures are christian based.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

It's a good one, but "**** it" beats it to death for sure.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

This movie... the acting, the cinematography, the music, the story... I can't wait to see it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

White strips feel weird as all hell.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*I miss the user Straightarrows*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Drella said:


> I wish more people still used wordplay to convey feelings. So many potentially interesting comments get replaced by large white font on a generic picture. Or cats.


Wow, long time no see. I've greatly missed your posts!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, wonderf***s.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I wish I could get out of bed but my blankets have accepted me as one of their own and if I leave now I'll lose their trust and they may never forgive me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You heard the man, gambling in Asia!


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Who's the pirate? Lol.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Giving myself chills listening to Luther Vandross before bed.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

It occurred to me today, about an hour before work (while at work)- I've lived my worst nightmares several times over already :blank And continue to do so.

And you know an SAer is tired when she can't even be f-cked to read her texts.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I just wish I could feel this again, to be able to feel all the awesomeness of all those elements I enjoy at once.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

My brothers girl friend who I've never met, just came in and asked if I needed help cleaning after dinner, and I said 'haha wejhkdfhwejf no' then looked away, now my hearts racing and I feel like a dickhead. Good one, me :roll


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

^ what's so wrong with that?

wish I had a laptop again. Surfing on my phone for 5 months has gotten seriously old.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Genuine talent on talent shows makes me happy. I know people are sick of them generally but honestly I feel so good for these people who get to experience these moments of a lifetime while expressing something which is often quite extraordinary.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I took four Prozacs pills and became suicidally depressed. I wont be doing that again..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a monkey. Sort of. That's pretty weird.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I need to reboot. And start all over again.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Most of the types of ethnic foods I enjoy have an -ese at the end of them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

4:50am, typos, no punctuation, rambling, tl;dr.

my motivation is slipping so hard right now. so hard.

I wake up every morning and look down my stomach seeing my abs a little less defined and little more _why did you eat that tub of icecream and pizza last night_. every workout just feels so lackluster and pointless; even when I spike my drinks with caffeine. I feel it in me, the jitters and stuff but its like my soul is sedated, its something deeper than a chemical reaction. I don't know. Its just not doing anything for me other than making me turn my head _really_ fast whenever my leg brushes something or I catch movement in my peripheral. awesome. I now have the senses of crackhead spiderman.

whenever I do get the energy to run now, its always at night. I just cannot run during the day right now with the normal people, the normal runners at the normal hours. I can't help but take my focus off the running and onto them, which totally destroys my breathing pattern until I'm going around like a crazy eye'd asthmatic mid asthma attack. It doesn't help that I have to jump over the occasional hobo; a problem I never had where I used to live, but now it seems like a common occurrence to play hurdles will dirty homeless guys falling backwards out of the darkness with nothing but their backpack as a pillow, sleeping.

the high probability of getting stabbed by some 60 year old alcoholic called "joe" wearing unwashed in months army camo gear (hes not in the army) just kills my vibe. I have to start living like a normal person again, because right now I'm pretty much a nocturnal bytch living off avocados, tomato juice, cottage cheese and low quality steak. fml.

one last thing I noticed and laughed to myself about; I was buying some underwear and couldn't decide if they would fit me, so I racked my sleep deprived brain "do people.. try on underwear before buying them??" for some reason I've never asked myself this question. I mean it makes sense, if you're going to buy clothes you want to make sure they fit, whether you leave stray pubes or not. Well I saw a sign saying please do not try on the underwear in the changing room and I laughed to myself. the end. I am sad.



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> White strips feel weird as all hell.


thank you. I was going to buy those a while back but completely forgot about them until seeing your post.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I really should eat something. But I'm too lazy to get off my a** . The perspective of just sitting here until someone will bring me food( cookies or cake , preferably) is just too tempting.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Rocket Richard movie and vodka alone after work tonight, or go for coffee with an old high school friend?

I think I already know which it'll be :blank


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Americans are hypocrites. Big, fat, stupid, cheeseburger eating, Jersey Shore watching, Hypocrites.

I can say that, they're my people.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think going to bed at like 5 something in the morning is making me remember my dreams more. I had a crazy dream last night that one of my sisters was psycho and she actually choked me. Then, I remember at one point, she tried forcing me to eat some cheese nips. :| And in another part, I was looking at some old pictures of us that don't even exist.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was just told again today that I look like Prince William in real life :lol.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Why do I keep getting randomly quoted on here but then the posts never show up? :bash


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

If one more person uses the word "comfy" to describe an outfit on pinterest I think I'll scream. 

I don't know why. It's just one of those things that irritates the crap out of me for no apparent reason. :stu

Also when people post a photo of someone wearing some basic pattern, like stripes, with the caption "stripes done right." Thank God you clarified that. Because this entire time, up until the very moment that you repinned that image of a woman wearing a striped top, I've been doing stripes wrong. How embarrassing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I dunno why I am still freaked out that Lee Thompson Young killed himself.

Actually I know why. He was part of the Disney people that I grew up with. How come I'm not freaked out by amanda bynes then? hmmm


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

This mentally disabled young man who frequents the store I work at came in today again. So he says to me, "You're getting younger every day. You have a baby face, you look like a cute little baby doll. But I'm sure your parents must tell you that all the time." I thought that was adorable.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

A burrito


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've decided to get beard dye for a lightly darker more uniform beard. I have so many grey and white hairs (which is weird given my age etc) and it looks tatty. I reckon it would improve my face if I did it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want a pixie cut, but I don't know if it'll mess up my hair. maybe a very short bob will do. Amanda bynes, here I come!


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I had a really negative attitude all day, and only after 10 PM I found a way to have a positive outlook on stuff. But at least it's hella strong! Now it seems as easy as a decision. If I'm lucky I'll carry it to tomorrow. Here's hoping.

Plus, Aussiepea's signature might be one of the most awesome things ever! I'm so not blowing things out of propotion. No sir.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Why did i place its bet on the ticket with lowest probability? And as if that weren't the epitome of irrationality, i continue to hold on to it...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I know 2 SASer's that live in the same town as me. I just can't get over the feeling that I might be recognized in public. I already feel weird about meeting people from here, because of all the personal and embarrassing stuff I've posted.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I sleep waaaaaay too much, and I still haven't applied anywhere. I am such a terrible human being. Oh well. At least the kitchen is stuffed full of food. That's a positive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> I sleep waaaaaay too much, and I still haven't applied anywhere. I am such a terrible human being. Oh well. At least the kitchen is stuffed full of food. That's a positive.


You wrote what I was thinking/feeling...


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Use me as a guide of what to never do again. 
Use me as a basis with which to edit all your friends. 
Use me and abuse me as a means to an end. 
Use me up in all the ways you never should intend.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

4 Series of Goosebumps have been uploaded to Netflix! :yay


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope something happens today that really lifts my spirits


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

For some reason, the good guy on my shoulder dresses in red and a tail, and the guy on the other shoulder who tells me to do dickish stuff wears white and has an aureola. Weird.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought it was a good idea to google words "bradley got ****ed" to find pictures of destroyed M2 Bradleys, SafeSearch options turned off of course.


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

whats up with people who add me on fb just because we have few friends in common
not leaving a msg or anything, "social" people lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lalalala. I like to eat food. Lalalala. Music sounds so good. Lalalala. Cats are so awesome. Lalalala. Flowers like to blossom.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The words "Sedins" and "hometown discount" makes me cringe so effing hard. No, just no. I don't think I can stomach the embarrassment for my hockey club if we rip off our stars a second time..


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> The words "Sedins" and "hometown discount" makes me cringe so effing hard. No, just no. I don't think I can stomach the embarrassment for my hockey club if we rip off our stars a second time..












Sorry, i just had to. Sorry.
Have a cookie:


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"Sorry". 

:roll What I want to say might get me a ban, so I'll just shut up here.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> "Sorry".
> 
> :roll What I want to say might get me a ban, so I'll just shut up here.


No, you gotta let it out or else it'll drive you crazy. 

Sorry, i didn't mean it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I need a new washing machine. My pile of laundry is now human high.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> "Sorry".
> 
> :roll What I want to say might get me a ban, so I'll just shut up here.


Does it go something like this?






or this?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Gwaenyc said:


> No, you gotta let it out or else it'll drive you crazy.
> 
> Sorry, i didn't mean it.


Canucks don't fight back!










:hide


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Everybody knows it ain't trickin if you got it


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Sucks to not be exciting.


----------



## Itgetsbetter (Aug 4, 2013)

i want sum chicken right now. anybody got any chicken? ;o


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The evolution of Ryan on The Office over nine seasons is hilarious.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

A disappointing number of people here so very obviously don't bother reading or even skimming a thread's replies.

OP: _"I can't get a job. I suck. My life is over."_
(dozen replies later...)
OP: _"Update: I got a job! I'm so happy now. Yay!"_
Next Poster: _"I'm sorry you can't get a job. It's tough. Have you tried this and that? Keep trying, blah blah.."_

Umm, yeah. That's nice and all, but, uhh... *HELLO??*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Will someone please come eat this box of Kraft Dinner with me, so I don't have to hate myself when I go for my "I'm not hungry anymore but this Kraft Dinner is going in the garbage whether it's now, or next week when I take it out of the fridge so I better have seconds" bowl.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> Will someone please come eat this box of Kraft Dinner with me, so I don't have to hate myself when I go for my "I'm not hungry anymore but this Kraft Dinner is going in the garbage whether it's now, or next week when I take it out of the fridge so I better have seconds" bowl.


I volunteer.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I volunteer.


The water is boiling, so...you have 8 to 9 minutes, according to the box. I guess an extra few minutes to mix in the sauce and milk and stuff. Thanks for the help!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> The water is boiling, so...you have 8 to 9 minutes, according to the box. I guess an extra few minutes to mix in the sauce and milk and stuff. Thanks for the help!


Hm, Ohio to Canada in 10 minutes? I better get out my old magic carpet.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Hm, Ohio to Canada in 10 minutes? I better get out my old magic carpet.


It'll still be good to eat if you need extra time...plus, even if it's bad when you get here, you get to skip out on your work orientation tomorrow(not a stalker, just was in the "whats bothering you" thread...promise!)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> It'll still be good to eat if you need extra time...plus, even if it's bad when you get here, you get to skip out on your work orientation tomorrow(not a stalker, just was in the "whats bothering you" thread...promise!)


Sounds good. Hah! If only I could skip that. But they need my fingerprints to make sure I'm not a criminal. :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Sounds good. Hah! If only I could skip that. But they need my fingerprints to make sure I'm not a criminal. :b


You can't just pinky swear that you're not? Aww, well...good luck with that! It'll be real awkward if they run your prints and you find out you're a wanted woman...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> You can't just pinky swear that you're not? Aww, well...good luck with that! It'll be real awkward if they run your prints and you find out you're a wanted woman...


Thanks. I think my social awkwardness gives the impression I'm either super anxious or super hiding something! I guess they'll find out which it is.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Thanks. I think my social awkwardness gives the impression I'm either super anxious or super hiding something! I guess they'll find out which it is.


Maybe you are trying to hide your anxieties...it's always fun when you're anxious about appearing anxious, I know that much.

Luckily, I know for a fact that you were wearing gloves the night you killed those people, so you'll be just fine.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Spent a good 10 minutes trying to tell my mother that you cant copy a picture from your saved files, and paste it to the internet. I kept telling her that you have to upload a picture to the internet to copy/paste the URL or else it wouldn't work. But she kept arguing that she already "loaded" it, and it let her copy the image location, so it had to work. I gave up and told her shes right. Her computer must be broken. :teeth


Im mean.. but lord it is IMPOSSIBLE to teach her anything about technology. She cant even highlight more than 2 items.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

To my kitty:

You know I love you to pieces and enjoy every second with you, but we are snuggling too much. You make me itchy. 

Sincerely,
I should be sleeping instead of writing letters to my cat


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Spent a good 10 minutes trying to tell my mother that you cant copy a picture from your saved files, and paste it to the internet. I kept telling her that you have to upload a picture to the internet to copy/paste the URL or else it wouldn't work. But she kept arguing that she already "loaded" it, and it let her copy the image location, so it had to work. I gave up and told her shes right. Her computer must be broken. :teeth
> 
> Im mean.. but lord it is IMPOSSIBLE to teach her anything about technology. She cant even highlight more than 2 items.


I love my mom to the moon and back, but I get so short with her when trying to show her computer-related things. It's not her fault and I always feel soooo bad...but I suck at explaining things as it is, so explaining to her is very difficult.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Pitched sex resonance:


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I miss a lot of social cues. 

Supervisor came to talk to me, and while he was talking, I broke eye contact, looked away, and just continued doing what I was doing. My intent was for him to continue talking while I did my thing, but his voice trailed off as if saying "what the f-ck" when I did that. Oops? 

I think for me... social skills just cannot be learned. 

Lol man I work in customer service too. How did this happen? :eyes


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

If I ever won the lottery I'd tell the media that I'm a superhero and my superpower is traveling through time, and that's how I won. It would be a fun little publicity stunt.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy ****, Nicole Scherzinger can actually sing, like really really well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

CoastalSprite said:


> I miss a lot of social cues.
> 
> Supervisor came to talk to me, and while he was talking, I broke eye contact, looked away, and just continued doing what I was doing. My intent was for him to continue talking while I did my thing, but his voice trailed off as if saying "what the f-ck" when I did that. Oops?
> 
> ...


I do that all the time myself. Old habits die hard


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I got a job, working from home. I'm nervous and it probably won't last, but we will see!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I wonder what the final breath is like before you die.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Bork Bork Bork


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I do that all the time myself. Old habits die hard


Sometimes I forget that what makes sense to me doesn't always make sense to others, because my sense is a little (or a lot) off-kilter :sigh


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I had some cool female friends, but girls don't seem very interested in talking to me. :stu


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i wanna work at Vice.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

One of my dogs wouldn't touch generic pet food unless he's starving, the spoiled thing, but stands guard in front of it all day. Fortunately the bigger dog is fed someplace else.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

The main reason no one understands is because I don't say anything....


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ate 700 grams of cereal today, oops.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just realized that I still remember my bus number from way back in 5th grade. That was the last time I ever rode the bus. It's amazing that I can remember my bus number and my old phone number before we ever used cell phones.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Why would you let go of your toddler's hand when approaching a busy street and then turn around and talk on your cellphone? No one stops at the stop signs here, you and your son are so very lucky.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Today,someone asked if I was from New York due my accent :2. I've never gotten that before.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Where's an invisibility cloak when you need one.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Where's an invisibility cloak when you need one.


I ask myself this question all the time.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Save me jeebus


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

A piece of advice that's actually rather helpful (from Reddit of all places): When you're feeling sh-tty or having a bad day, do something nice for someone else. 

It's still selfish in intent, but at least it benefits someone else as well :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This forum is entertaining. :'] I love you guys.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I have finally killed my wireless mouse. Took a little less than 3 years to do it. The scroll button only scrolls now. Pushing it doesn't open up a new tab anymore, unless I push really hard. I don't think I can clean the inside without breaking the mouse. There are no screws to unscrew.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweeeet. A couple hours of South Park coming up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

intheshadows said:


> Sweeeet. A couple hours of South Park coming up.


...you're gonna have yourself a time. :yes


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I never even heard of the whole "alpha male debate" and "nice guy hate" until forums. Okay, well I heard of them but I didn't think a single person actually took them seriously.

Also, **** da police. You can call me black beard.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> I never even heard of the whole "alpha male debate" and "nice guy hate" until forums. Okay, well I heard of them but I didn't think a single person actually took them seriously.
> 
> Also, **** da police. You can call me black beard.


It is scientifically impossible for me to read/hear "**** da police", and not start rapping the song...which I just finished doing. So thanks for that...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

the cheat said:


> It is scientifically impossible for me to read/hear "**** da police", and not start rapping the song...which I just finished doing. So thanks for that...


Any time, my friend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's nice when your bro teases you about being a virgin via text. Good thing I've got a liquor buzz & it doesn't sting so much at the moment


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*****************
** 96,000th Post! **
*****************

*:boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I'm a monster at blowing ganja, I need to stop. - Gucci Mane. 
But not really stop. More like, continue indefinitely. 
Speaking of an unknown amount of future time, I believe it's perfect to drop a hiatus on em.
Yeah man. To do list:
Eat something cause its been days with solely water and yoohoo (sh*ts so bomb)
Finish off the last of the shine (^and moonshine)
Try not to succumb to the addictions again
Get mas weeds
Drop the hiatus on em
That's in no order so, begin. As a parting thought:




As salamu alaykum one love


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope my personality makes me more attractive. I don't think most people care about personality, though. I tried putting makeup on once and I don't look any better with it. Not that I want to wear makeup but I did it just to see what I would look like. I told my mom that I think I look horrible with makeup just to see what she would say.  I don't know why because it's not like I showed her what I look like with it on. Welp, there's only so much I can do. Meh. :/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's nice when your bro teases you about being a virgin via text.


That's retarded. I will never understand why people make fun of virgins. But I'm a girl, so I guess I'm not allowed to say anything about that. xD


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I hope my personality makes me more attractive. I don't think most people care about personality, though. I tried putting makeup on once and I don't look any better with it. Not that I want to wear makeup but I did it just to see what I would look like. I told my mom that I think I look horrible with makeup just to see what she would say.  I don't know why because it's not like I showed her what I look like with it on. Welp, there's only so much I can do. Meh. :/


 You have a good personality in your own unique way. Keep it up.:yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Damn just one more week and ill be getting my audio back. this is torture. I hate being without music..


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dem blue eyes that just pierce right through you.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> A disappointing number of people here so very obviously don't bother reading or even skimming a thread's replies.
> 
> OP: _"I can't get a job. I suck. My life is over."_
> (dozen replies later...)
> ...


That is probably the only pet peeve I have on this site.. 
It just irks me for some reason..

I remember about a month ago there was an obvious spammer in First Step..
A poster wrote.. "ibnb4 MM75 says Welcome to the spambot" :lol


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

took the bart through oakland reminding me i need to watch fruitvale station. 

also i hate when people look at me more than twice. it aggravates my paranoid personality, like do you know me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

So I saw a news article with the headline “That look in his eyes was just, ‘I’m going to take you.” and thought wow, that's naughty.

Then I read the article to find out it was about an attempted abduction. Oops.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

^lol

50 shades of kidnapping


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

The couple on the table next to us stole the salt and pepper pots as they were leaving the restaurant... *why*?!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Consider said:


> ^lol
> 
> 50 shades of kidnapping


:lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Dem blue eyes that just pierce right through you.












Oh paint me like one of your french girls.

 Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Feeling oddly proactive by my standards, I started looking at some potential courses I could do. A course that could provide me with the knowledge and qualifications for employment in an area that could provide at least the minimum amount of interest for me. Among the list of courses, I spotted a 10 week course. It's called "Blow Drying Hair". The course description reads as follows: "To equip the learner with the relevant knowledge, skill and competence to blow dry hair, using a hand dryer, under supervision."

Have to admit, I'm kinda curious about it. I wont sign up yet though in case I find a 12 week "Button Your Cardigan" course.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Everybody needs to have sex to "The Downward Spiral" at least once. Visceral.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally, I have 100 posts!

+1


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> The couple on the table next to us stole the salt and pepper pots as they were leaving the restaurant... *why*?!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went to the grocery store today and noticed a box of doughnut holes on clearance - half price since they will be going bad in six days.

I was about to pick them up when I remembered....

"A doughnut hole in the hand leads to blubber on the can"

I walked away.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The Portland Timbers suck. Go Sounders.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today we won yet another V8 Supercar race, 3 in a row now. Everything I work towards is paying off, chuffed.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Never ever again promise anything to anyone.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Hockey has the best jerseys of the four major sports.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

It's amazing that summer is almost over and I literally did nothing with it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, starting a large construction project the week school starts on the only road (which happens to be the busiest in the state) that leads to the states largest college campus seems like a fantastic idea. As if traffic and finding parking wasn't all ready hard enough. Doing it before school started would have just made too much sense.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Oblivion has never seemed so good to me.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

this thread is glitching out again i could post something nefarious and not get banned for a while.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This thread is broken.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Who is the person that always beats me to first prize in the beauty contest in Monopoly. That's what I want to know. They must be pretty saucy.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

This thread is unbroken! Yes!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've eaten too much.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Had more fun than I thought I would at the CNE yesterday.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

My mind is at ease with itself, thanks.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't believe you had a dream about me. Interesting that you say you only dream about people that are important in your life and that you care about. So, I guess that does mean you care about me. =)


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I really need a sitcom audience to follow me around and react to everything I do.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish my family wasn't crazy. I would've turned out normal.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yup...that's pretty much how I feel about cheese too.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yup...that's pretty much how I feel about cheese too.


I laughed so hard. Probably because I'd be doing the same thing, in the same outfit, at any given time.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh f-ck my life... I realized once again too late that I did something really really really bad. Man I am such a b-tch.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I wasted my 4000th post on something stupid without realising.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I wasted my 4000th post on something stupid without realising.


You could always delete some posts and have your 4000th post again


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

mark101 said:


> You could always delete some posts and have your 4000th post again


10 posts back now; far too much effort. ;P


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Charmander said:


> 10 posts back now; far too much effort. ;P


Oh dear lol

Well you have your 5000th to aim for now, so make it count.


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

where is the ketchup?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

trying not to let my imagination run wild, but dammit it's chasing me and making me want to fall hard.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:haha +10 for bioware's complete troll of 99.9% of their player base with Mass effect 3's ending.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> :haha +10 for bioware's complete troll of 99.9% of their player base with Mass effect 3's ending.


You just now realized that? :lol.

They should just troll all of us again by having Cerberus rebuild him again.

But until then.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think these volumizing hair products have worked too well. Now it feels like I'm 50% hair.

To the ladies who have hair that is too thin, I endorse John Frieda, Marc Anthony, and Sunsilk volumizing conditioner. I usually don't like Sunsilk products but this one really did its job :blank


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I walked past two people who are registered on this site in the street today.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> I walked past two people who are registered on this site in the street today.


So here is how I see this happening. You are walking towards each other on the same side of the street. You spot each other at roughly the same time. You rather nonchalantly decide to cross the road, cos that's where you are really going. Damnit the other guy has crossed the road too. Too awkward to re-cross. Would look silly. Just have to walk passed whilst trying to work out if I left the gas on.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

What's wrong with this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> You just now realized that? :lol.
> 
> They should just troll all of us again by having Cerberus rebuild him again.
> 
> But until then.


I just bothered to play the series probably never would have if not for peoples hilarious freak out over the ending.

It's hilarious how every one was raging, and completely oblivious to all the "Yo dumb *** they're trying to indoctrinate you yo" moments in the game.

Apparently Bioware put to much faith into their player base. I mean really the part where Vega asks where the hell the buzzing on the Normandy is coming from clearly wasn't an obvious enough hint.

Still haven't dealt with the Illusive man
Still haven't dealt with Harbinger who just zapped your *** then apparently flew off
Still haven't killed the reapers apparently waking up outside the teleporter still wasn't obvious enough for most people. 
No one but Sheppard being able to see or hear the kid at the start of the game.
The Rachni queens dialogue in ME 1 + the dream sequences with the kid and "oily shadows" in ME 3.

They really should have just included the real ending after you chose the destroy option and overcome Harbingers indoctrination attempt instead of intending to release it later as DLC once people caught on. Oh well peoples reaction gave me a good laugh.

ME 3's ending sucked ass1!!11!11!!1

No you're all just Idiots.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I just bothered to play the series probably never would have if not for peoples hilarious freak out over the ending.
> 
> No you're all just Idiots.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


>


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally, I have the perfect avatar that matches my exact faces I make when I read posts on SAS.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

And then one day, the little girl who followed you around everywhere tells you she can't go because she has homework. That's when you realize yours won't be the only heart she breaks.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I have decided I shall be able to regard my life as fulfilled the day I will sit at the beach of an exclusive Hawaiian resort, playing a game of chess with somebody I would trust with my life, while drinking a glass of banana-strawberry juice and listening to 'Waterloo Sunset'.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish I were extroverted. It'd help to have energy around people. I really do want to work with kids.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i have no idea what to wear for a simple job interview. i might wear a three-piece suit for a mcdonald's interview! i think i'll make a thread later to get some ideas.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What the F*** is _with_ people?


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

White chocolate M&M's not very good.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> So here is how I see this happening. You are walking towards each other on the same side of the street. You spot each other at roughly the same time. You rather nonchalantly decide to cross the road, cos that's where you are really going. Damnit the other guy has crossed the road too. Too awkward to re-cross. Would look silly. Just have to walk passed whilst trying to work out if I left the gas on.


That is what would have happened in the past. I have done that before. However, I did stay on the same side of the street and walked past them. They did not recognize me, so they did not cross the street either.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

And now my computer won't turn on. Fan-****ing-tastic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoastalSprite said:


> I think these volumizing hair products have worked too well. Now it feels like I'm 50% hair.
> 
> To the ladies who have hair that is too thin, I endorse John Frieda, Marc Anthony, and Sunsilk volumizing conditioner. I usually don't like Sunsilk products but this one really did its job :blank


John Frieda volume mousse is the only brand I've tried so far that actually does anything to my hair. It's always a shock when hair products work. Tissue paper is thicker than my hair.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm going to try to keep a positive attitude about tomorrow. 123go.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> John Frieda volume mousse is the only brand I've tried so far that actually does anything to my hair. It's always a shock when hair products work. Tissue paper is thicker than my hair.


Mine used to be really thick when I was younger, but it's really thinned in the past year (I don't know the reasons). It didn't bother me too much till my mom and best friend started pointing out my hair loss to me..

I spent a lot of money on volumizing shampoos and conditioners (my hair is really long so I go through a lot) till it became fuller-looking. Now I weaned a bit and use a regular shampoo, which is cheaper (John Frieda works great but is expensive ).

If I stopped though I know my hair will be super thin again..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - I am out of it.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in the city where there's abundance of food choices and I could unleash my gluttony at any moment if I wanted to..except I am on semi-diet mode. Goddamn me

and i'm wasting my appetite on rice crackers 30 mins before going out to dinner. There's something wrong with me


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

They wrote a movie about me washing my face with all this acne.... it's called There Will Be Blood


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish the concept of "don't ask, don't tell" were more obvious where it's needed.. it'd make my life a little less awkward.

I have so many random thoughts..

Asked one of my managers yesterday how her summer's been. She pulls a face and says, "Well you know. It's _here_." :lol Feel a little less guilty about hating my job.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Working so hard at work... trying to memorize that Mackelmore song "Can't Hold Us".


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Today I'm so ****ing sexy, I have to avoid the mirror, or I won't be able to behave.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have far too many food dreams.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Try the hotpockets. They're breathtaking.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

instead of having to choose the atheist option under "religion" in our profiles why can't we just have the option to have that part of our profile not appear at all (like a few other things in our profiles)? it's not too much to ask...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh my god i don't want to be here!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Got them red tops, red tops right here...

(I miss The Wire)


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Gator boots with the pimped out Gucci suits.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In case anyone was wondering, I'm not dead yet.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

There's no point in interacting with anybody. Everybody, including me, is way too selfish.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I have only random thoughts these days. It was so humid outside, the windows were wet. And it sort of smelled like a public restroom outside, don't know if that is normal when it's this humid. yes, I said it: a public restroom.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook not too long ago. It gave me a good laugh, so I figured Id share it here.










One of the comments were "no1 got values like that nemore!"


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I just wanna sleeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to write up a curriculum vita and personal statement sooner than expected for my professor. Hopefully they won't take long.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Pod people shall control the world, steal everyone's bananas. And eat them! Yes!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

my face is so soft and silky.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I kind of regret choosing anthropology as a minor. I disagree with so many of their assumptions, so it basically bars me from participating in class unless I want to deal with a flamewar. :blank


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The weather network said it would rain. Where is it? That ten-minute rain shower last night was hardly anything.. 

I miss the rain..


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sufi poetry is exquisite. Too bad more people don't know about it, and can't understand the nuances and the perfection with which it touches and expresses the human spirit. It's sad that the place where such beauty came from is now choked with ignorance and violence. Just reminds me that the best things can come from places least expected.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kind of concerned about one of the students. I think she might have a learning disability, and it affects her behavior.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I wish handlebar moustaches were still in fashion.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I wish handlebar moustaches were still in fashion.


Moustaches are never out of fashion :wife


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Moustaches are never out of fashion :wife


You'd better have one then!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I kind of regret choosing anthropology as a minor. I disagree with so many of their assumptions, so it basically bars me from participating in class unless I want to deal with a flamewar. :blank


What don't you like about anthropology? I took a few anthropology classes at my college and I really liked them? Maybe it's just in the more advanced classes that it gets more complicated.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Out of eggs, lame brahh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This example CV is outrageous. What student has actually done all that ****?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Here goes.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

well this sucks... unless i want to turn on my car like how they did it in "little miss sunshine" every time, my car is essentially dead.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Here goes.


Read it, fascinating....


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> Read it, fascinating....


Hey thanks I appreciate you taking the time


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnngh


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I miss not being lonely. :blank


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Went to S&C this morning. Bad idea.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been wanting to try pumpkin beer in the spirit of the fall season, but I keep coming across memes on Reddit that say it's terrible. Maybe I should stick to my girly Growers ciders.. but peach or pear cider is too summery. Apple is so plain.

It's also dad's birthday tomorrow. I asked him how old he's turning... Apparently he's either about three years younger than I thought he was, or he's forgotten his age. I'll have to ask mom tomorrow to verify which it is..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cutting the hair on the back of your neck is pain in the ***


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I tried cutting my own hair some years ago and it didn't go so well :blank.

Maybe I should watch a video tutorial some day and try again. I really don't like going to the barber shop anymore.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

jon snow said:


> I tried cutting my own hair some years ago and it didn't go so well :blank.
> 
> Maybe I should watch a video tutorial some day and try again. I really don't like going to the barber shop anymore.


Tutorials always make cutting your own hair easier than it actually is. I tried cutting my own bangs and it was just...bad. It didn't help that I used craft scissors.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

"Always be however you want to be, never what society expects you to be"


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I just finished watching the VMAs. Jimmy Fallon needed an inhaler, it was only Justin Timberlake! These people hype each other up too much.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

First McDonalds I've had in about 4 years and probably the last for another 4 years!! uke


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Tutorials always make cutting your own hair easier than it actually is. I tried cutting my own bangs and it was just...bad. It didn't help that I used craft scissors.


Ah well, I didn't feel like watching the videos anyhow. I'll just go to the barber's. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> First McDonalds I've had in about 4 years and probably the last for another 4 years!! uke


I get a craving for a McDonald's hamburger every now and then, but don't cave into it... It's probably been, oooh, I don't know... 8-9 years? since I last ate dinner from there (don't really miss it).

What about their breakfast? I do like their pancakes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm not made for less than 8 hours of sleep. i think i might need to drink a liter of energy drinks to stay awake till the night :yawn.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> First McDonalds I've had in about 4 years and probably the last for another 4 years!! uke


What did you get?


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I think everyone should arrive and leave a few minutes earlier than they had planned, for everything. For some reason, it makes life flow more smoothly.



jon snow said:


> I tried cutting my own hair some years ago and it didn't go so well :blank.
> 
> Maybe I should watch a video tutorial some day and try again. I really don't like going to the barber shop anymore.


Some advice. I cut my hair for years and it always looked crappy, I just kind of got used to it because it was better than sitting down talking to a stranger for what seemed like an eternity. I'd suggest you find a good hair salon and ask for the same stylist. That way they begin to understand you don't like to talk, and you can still have nice hair. Works for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why does this *or*m have so many weird b*gs?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm seeing asteris*s everywhere.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

[Q*OTE=Relinq*ishedHell;1066287321]Why does this *or*m have so many weird b*gs?[/Q*OTE]

j*st what i'm wondering


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I thin* Drew gave *p on this pla*e...


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

It's groovy man


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This and everyone was permabanned a *o*ple wee*s ago. The people in *harge o* this site are s**h geni*ses.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

[Q*OTE=*omori**n;1066287657]This and everyone was permabanned a *o*ple wee*s ago. The people in *harge o* this site are s**h geni*ses.[/Q*OTE]

Yeah i'd *orgotten abo*t ban day lol


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

It's probably a b*g in vB*lletin and nothing the admins *an do.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what's another *or*m that *ses vb*lletin?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

the cheat said:


> I thin* Drew gave *p on this pla*e...


He gave up on this place a long time ago. It's now in the hands of someone who seems to be around as often as he was (as in, rarely).


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

ab*de*ghij*lmnopqrst*vwxyz1234567890

lol

They really don't want any Ƒ-bombs being dropped aroƲnd here.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ohhh.. all the letters that are *ensored are the ones that *reate that **n little word. Hm. Didn't thin* o* that. I didn't *now they were _that _*on*erned with **ssing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ab*de*ghij*lmnopqrst*vwxyz

****

It's so in*antile to *ensor swear words.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, this is **nny.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

The pool gυy saw me in my night сlothes...
I am devastated. I bυilt my whole liℱe aroυnd
never being seen oυtside oℱ my normal attire.
This world is over, I have nothing leℱt. 

...jυst кidding. It was rather awкward thoυgh


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I think we're safe now :blank


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> What did you get?


Just a quarter pound cheeseburger and fries..
Lukewarm, processed horse****.. :|


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Robin Thicke, what a difference a haircut makes.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm trying to feel at home, right here at home. It's not working out, and my eyes are dry.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

The site gave me the finger and I missed it. Damn!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i wonder what it's like being spoiled by 24-hour public transit.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

So, I had a doctor's appointment today and it got rescheduled to September 11th. :um


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> What don't you like about anthropology? I took a few anthropology classes at my college and I really liked them? Maybe it's just in the more advanced classes that it gets more complicated.


There are some stances where they refuse to open their minds to any other possible viewpoints/theories than those that are acceptable by their standards. They sometimes ignore well-proven scientific facts in favor of political correctness. I do think that cultural anthropology is really beneficial for opening people's minds to all the things that make us different, though.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

C u next tuesday


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I love it when people describe their experiences in original metaphor; it's enchanting. Stephen Fry is bloody brilliant at this.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Would you invite online friends to your wedding?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm writing my CV and I can't believe I took 18 psychology courses in my last two years as a psychology major. I loved them.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I had a good time tonight. My best friend and I did something spontaneous and fun and I felt so carefree. I'm happy. I might even be polite to people tonight. :lol


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I want another relationship but I know I am not ready. It is very frustrating. I know I am debilitated in a way that I cannot date a person with a sex drive until I have gone through counseling. But I crave the companionship dating offers. 

Of course, I know finding someone I could stand dating even without my sexual problems would be difficult. I would need someone who wouldn't mind that I can't take much physical contact because it causes me to overload and get cranky. They would need to give me lots of space, cuz I just don't like spending lots of time with one person. I need someone who is kind and understanding, but will stand up for themselves and others. Someone who can be competitive and argue with me, but know how to keep it out of the relationship unless it pertains to the relationship itself. Someone who can accept that I will never be sexually attracted to them. Someone who can accept that I only have one passion in life, equality, and I will never feel that passion towards them or anyone or anything else. They would need to respect me for all that I am, and I know now that I cannot date someone who doesn't care and fight for equality for all genders, races, religions, and sexualities. I'll end up resenting them and constantly arguing with them in attempts to get them to care if they don't, like what happened last time.

I guess my thought for today is that relationships are very complicated ground for me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Some creepy old hippy lady walked up to me, and looked like she wanted to hug me, so I walked away. I think she was high.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There's probably something...gotta be something...doubt I'll find it though



ItsEasierToRun said:


> First McDonalds I've had in about 4 years and probably the last for another 4 years!! uke


I never go to McD's of my own volition. On the odd occasion I am there I usually get carrot muffins and/or some apple pies. I like their fries like most but I'm not interested in their burgers at all. I get nugget meals if I must & I had a couple of their chicken salads that were decent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in the eye of Hurricane Miscommunication!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Giving up the "Thug Life" soon!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I wonder what it's like being Bjork.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, off I go cross country to Portland, OR. If anybody cares wish me an anxiety free trip, which is not going to happen, but it's nice to imagine nice things like happiness (actually existing).


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i can't believe i've been wearing these shoes for such a long time. they're so ugly on me, this is embarrassing.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Oh, off I go cross country to Portland, OR. If anybody cares wish me an anxiety free trip, which is not going to happen, but it's nice to imagine nice things like happiness (actually existing).


Have a nice, anxiety-free trip to Portland, Mercuro - even if it's only imaginary


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I need to learn how to not write paragraphs...as a response to a thread.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The gal at the liquor store counter was hot. Not overtly. In that just being myself kind of way. Too bad I've got no skills...I smiled though, probably not worth much however


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Large pepperoni pie, extra greasy. Ima **** it up


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going through this attachment phase with The Walking Dead. I finished the first season of the show today and miss it already.  lol


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ricky gervais does some awesome stand up comedy.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Them theater boys.... need to get over themselves.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Oh, off I go cross country to Portland, OR. If anybody cares wish me an anxiety free trip, which is not going to happen, but it's nice to imagine nice things like happiness (actually existing).


Best of luck and have fun.

I wish I could do cross country, but can't.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hahaha...I'm such a loser.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

oh i am so fired next week

and how to you casually look at someone? :blank at the cash office, a guy came in and stood to the slot next to mine. i decided i wanted to look at him. so i turned my head. i couldn't get a good look because he saw me looking at him and did the same to me, which made me worried he thought i was checking him out (i suppose i was, but not like that). so i looked away quickly. yeesh.. such simple things, how do normal people do them?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Coworker just texted me and said "Dude, bar time. You coming?" I think I'm just gonna pretend I'm asleep.

It just feels so weird and unnatural when people try to be my friend. I can't really explain the feeling.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I need to stop dropping things on my laptop. Literally everything I own has been dropped on it at least once. Controllers, books, cats, food, myself.. everything. Im surprised its not brain damaged. Or.. CPU damaged? Okay. That's not a funny joke. Whatever. I giggled.

Also today is my 4 year anniversary with the manfriend. I really want to take pictures with him today (Shut up, Im a female. We do these things.) and thought about posting them on here. Then I remembered what SAS is and realized it wouldn't go over well _at all_. It would turn into one of these arguments:

- You have a boyfriend and I don't, I hate you.
- Its always easier for women for everything.
- You must not have anxiety, clearly your life is fixed.
- You are marginally more attractive, he must be rich and youre a gold digger.
- What a ****, showing off to a bunch of single sad people.

But I might do it anyways. Because f**k all of you. :yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

35th class reunion today. I dread it but anticipate it as well.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I need to stop dropping things on my laptop. Literally everything I own has been dropped on it at least once. Controllers, books, cats, food, myself.. everything. Im surprised its not brain damaged. Or.. CPU damaged? Okay. That's not a funny joke. Whatever. I giggled.
> 
> Also today is my 4 year anniversary with the manfriend. I really want to take pictures with him today (Shut up, Im a female. We do these things.) and thought about posting them on here. Then I remembered what SAS is and realized it wouldn't go over well _at all_. It would turn into one of these arguments:
> 
> ...


That's seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd bury my head in the sand but then I'd suffocate. Being an asthmatic that's not a way I' want to go



CoastalSprite said:


> oh i am so fired next week
> 
> and how to you casually look at someone? :blank at the cash office, a guy came in and stood to the slot next to mine. i decided i wanted to look at him. so i turned my head. i couldn't get a good look because he saw me looking at him and did the same to me, which made me worried he thought i was checking him out (i suppose i was, but not like that). so i looked away quickly. yeesh.. such simple things, how do normal people do them?


It's funny, this is exactly how my mind works 24/7. What for most people is an intuitive feeling most of the time for me is almost always a question I don't know the correct answer to or even if I do I'm rarely at ease enough to casually act it out, lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

KelsKels said:


> Also today is my 4 year anniversary with the manfriend. I really want to take pictures with him today (Shut up, Im a female. We do these things.) and thought about posting them on here. Then I remembered what SAS is and realized it wouldn't go over well _at all_. It would turn into one of these arguments:
> 
> - You have a boyfriend and I don't, I hate you.
> - Its always easier for women for everything.
> ...


LOL because it's all true. Congrats!  You should post them. Not everyone on this site will be bitter and unsupportive.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Why does Skyler White's sister Marie, from Breaking Bad, always wears purple clothing? Or, like, own so many purple items (her bed sheets, sofa cushions, etc.)? 


Does anyone actually know or has noticed this???


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I might try to get a new car this weekend.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Itchy eyes are the worst. Now all my day is gonna be unproductive.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I need to stop making things out to be worse than they really are, my brain is so tricky.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i want a cheeseburger good thing my laziness prevents me from getting one.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bleh, my mom put eyeshadow, blush, and mascara on me because I'm going to my cousin's wedding today. I put some lipstick on but maybe I should have gotten her to do that. She borrowed the makeup from my sister. She curled my hair, too. I think my hair looks weird curled. I guess its never been curled before, so I'm not used to it. I just thought getting a different hairstyle would be nice. :um


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It's funny, this is exactly how my mind works 24/7. What for most people is an intuitive feeling most of the time for me is almost always a question I don't know the correct answer to or even if I do I'm rarely at ease enough to casually act it out, lol


I try to watch to see what other people do, but it never works the same way when I do it :| It's time to throw my hands in the air and give up, really.. 
-

I hate summer so much. I wish it would end already. Bring on the rain and cold and dark afternoons... I want to snuggle with a warm blanket, book, and a hot cup of tea. And better radio. It's like the radio world in my city is put on hold during the summer.

But maybe it's my bitterness at seeing other people happy and free while I'm not :blank


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Bleh, my mom put eyeshadow, blush, and mascara on me because I'm going to my cousin's wedding today. I put some lipstick on but maybe I should have gotten her to do that. She borrowed the makeup from my sister. She curled my hair, too. I think my hair looks weird curled. I guess its never been curled before, so I'm not used to it. I just thought getting a different hairstyle would be nice. :um


It sounds like you've been pampered today, makeup & hair done, sounds good to me :yes
High five!


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

I have to watch my actions or I'll get in trouble. And make myself look crazy. Which I am, so hey!

Anyway, munchies! Nah...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oh my god, it stinks and I feel dirty now. why did i decide to start a composting project...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe I'll become passionate if I eat enough passion fruits. I've eaten two so far.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Sometimes my cat will try to headbutt me, and occasionally I will kiss her on her lips/nose when she does. The look on her face is priceless. And I am not ashamed.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

the cheat said:


> Sometimes my cat will try to headbutt me, and occasionally I will kiss her on her lips/nose when she does. The look on her face is priceless. And I am not ashamed.


You're ****ing disgusting!

I do that with dogs. So there. Dogs. Agh...

Not the lips though.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

karenw said:


> It sounds like you've been pampered today, makeup & hair done, sounds good to me :yes
> High five!


lmao xD Thanks. Pampered is the right word for it. :teeth

It was kind of chaotic going up to the wedding. We got there late and my oldest sister was drinking and so was my dad. My family can't stand my cousin and didn't care that we got there late. :lol I don't care for drinking or any of that stuff but it was funny seeing them like this for a change.


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

I want a puppy.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Rock me Amadeus.


----------



## HopeLessRomantic88 (Aug 31, 2013)

Have to be at work in six hours but cannot sleep.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I told a customer today, "Don't mind me saying.. but you look like Katy Perry." And she really did. What weirded me out was that she just kind of smiled demurely. I asked if she got that much. Her friend said "sometimes", and thanked me for their purchase before leaving.

I admit I scrambled to Twitter to check if Katy was in my town this weekend (praying to god she wasn't) and it looks like it was just a lookalike I had served tonight.. Phew!!!


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Fresh prince of fail-air


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Why am I still awake?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Michael C. Hall has no hair on his ***. :stu


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My cat is so funny and cute. I was resting on my bed when he cuddled up next to me and started purring as I pet him. Then he looked at me and stuck his tongue out, and stayed like that for a few minutes until I got up.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I still have the biggest crush on Hannah McKay.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I still have the biggest crush on Hannah McKay.


YES, me too! I loved her character on the show Chuck too.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> YES, me too! I loved her character on the show Chuck too.


Once Dexter's over, I will have to watch that show. I need me some more Yvonne Strahovski. :yes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know why people leave the decision making up to me. :stu I don't wanna be the one in charge.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's that time of year where there are more Quebec natives than Mainers here. I wish my french was better.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Why does putting feet over the edge of the bed seem scary - it's not like a monster is going to grab them.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im so hungry but I don't want to leave my room because my parents are upset with me. Ugh I just don't want to deal with this. I wish I didn't live with them. Were more roommates that don't really get alone and have opposing views, than family. I just hate that I owe them and rely on them so much.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't mind if people kill themselves. I mean, if you're really at your wit's end, who am I to object? However, I do mind when people kill themselves by jumping in front of a train. Especially when that train crosses one of the most significant railway tracks of the Netherlands. So that innocent travellers have to travel over Amsterdam to get to Utrecht. _Amsterdam._ I don't like sounding harsh but one lost life isn't worth thousands of lost hours. Egoism doesn't stop when you're dead.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Cam1 said:


> It's that time of year where there are more Quebec natives than Mainers here.


Feel free to keep them


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Bored and tired!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Daniel C said:


> I don't mind if people kill themselves. I mean, if you're really at your wit's end, who am I to object? However, I do mind when people kill themselves by jumping in front of a train. Especially when that train crosses one of the most significant railway tracks of the Netherlands. So that innocent travellers have to travel over Amsterdam to get to Utrecht. _Amsterdam._ I don't like sounding harsh but one lost life isn't worth thousands of lost hours. Egoism doesn't stop when you're dead.


I fail to see the egoism in this person's decision. I highly doubt he/she was even thinking about holding up trains. That person was probably so full of misery that the only way out was the tracks in front of him/her. This is a tragedy for the lost life, not the passengers who have to wait longer than usual to get to their destination.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Feel free to keep them


If it weren't for their lousy driving skills.... maybe.



ManOfFewWords said:


> Once Dexter's over, I will have to watch that show. I need me some more Yvonne Strahovski. :yes


It's totally worth watching, and you will fall in love with her character right away. Shy, mysterious, smoking hot spy.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Big Bang Theory has given me an appreciation for bullies.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

when i first heard about vegan soul food, i honestly was thinking "is it because the white hipsters are afraid to go into west and east oakland?" not enough gentrification for you to feel safe, bb?" i'm just researching. interesting though. tapping into that vegan market for your financial gain is smart.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boy, that kid really cussed! I don't know if that girl was his mom or not, but I would have smacked his mouth.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Remember, god isn't absent minded. He knows what he's doing always. A volcano going off isn't him like "oh **** I left the oven on". No.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

That Disney film "Dinosaur" was really underrated.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

My leisure time consists of eating, sleeping, listening to music and use of the Internet. 
No wonder I'm fat.

I need to read more, and watch educational videos on youtube instead junk.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Im so hungry but I don't want to leave my room because my parents are upset with me. Ugh I just don't want to deal with this. I wish I didn't live with them. Were more roommates that don't really get alone and have opposing views, than family. I just hate that I owe them and rely on them so much.


You sound like you're going through what I went through at 21. My parents had a talk with me and let me know if I wasn't able to work, then I'd have to move out and apply for disability support. I know the exact sort of sadness and guilt that you are feeling


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow.... Just wow. I don't give a fvck what anyone says, it's true. Douche bags get whatever the fvck they want.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Charmander said:


> That Disney film "Dinosaur" was really underrated.


Agreed.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mango flavoured "Nestea Green Tea" is possibly the nicest beverage I have ever had.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I need to learn to be my own friend and forgive myself.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My parents planned for us to go to the beach in North Carolina next year. My dad was talking about my sister, her husband, my other sister, her boyfriend, and his daughter going. So, it will be like eight of us. Finally, it won't just be me, my mom, and dad going on vacation. I never even went on vacation anywhere this summer. :/...I wonder how they'll all be able to get off of work for this. I hope it happens. The way he was talking, it's going to happen for sure.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

So today was the first time I was stuck in a mantrap.

Basically it's the space between two heavy doors, like the entrance to a safe. I got through the first door, but the scanner for the second one didn't recognize my fingerprint for some reason. The doorbell didn't work. Got over my SA enough to try the intercom. Nope.

Resorted to literally banging desperately on the safe-like door with my fists. 

Jesus Christ, what has this summer become..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

CoastalSprite said:


> So today was the first time I was stuck in a mantrap.
> 
> Basically it's the space between two heavy doors, like the entrance to a safe. I got through the first door, but the scanner for the second one didn't recognize my fingerprint for some reason. The doorbell didn't work. Got over my SA enough to try the intercom. Nope.
> 
> ...


Sounds terrible! :blank You were in safe but you weren't safe...irony.

Glad you made it home  and that it challenged your SA and you tried what you needed to try.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Sounds terrible! :blank You were in safe but you weren't safe...irony.
> 
> Glad you made it home  and that it challenged your SA and you tried what you needed to try.


Thanks it was terrible.. It was soooooo busy today and I was in a hurry, so to suddenly be stuck in a closet enclosed by metal doors with no way out. Yeah. Murphy's Law.

I hate our system -.- Basically the database of fingerprints maxed out but mine had been in there for a while, so it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't. It's a complete crapshoot for me.. Ugh.

Sorry I should explain. I was trying to get into the cash office, which is where all the money is collected and stashed by people wearing white astronaut-looking suits behind a wall I'm not allowed to cross... but it's not a _literal _safe :blank


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Thread is broked again. Last post I seed is from 3 days ago.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Have to send important email.
Agonise over sending it.
Hit send, immediately log off, swear never to check email again, consider deleting email account, and avoid anywhere the email recipient might be.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

How do I know if I'm not immortal if I haven't died yet? How do we know we're not immortal if we haven't died yet?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

laura024 said:


> I fail to see the egoism in this person's decision. I highly doubt he/she was even thinking about holding up trains. That person was probably so full of misery that the only way out was the tracks in front of him/her. This is a tragedy for the lost life, not the passengers who have to wait longer than usual to get to their destination.


I know... Of course it's a tragedy. I don't know, I sometimes feel the strange urge to write down something semi-deliberately shocking, which I guess was not a very good idea. Still, when I think of it... There are other ways to commit suicide. Say, you could lock yourself up in a bathroom and burn charcoal, which would be easier, and less scary as well probably. Which makes me wonder, why would you insist on jumping in front of a train? Maybe Í'm wrong, but in the method of their suicide, I would say these people are not moved entirely by despair, but also by some urgency to raise some final attention - to bring a minor blow to society in order to be noticed, after all... Although you could say that is a form of despair as well. 
Also, as desperate as they may be, people who throw themselves in front of a train must be able to fathom the psychological impact their deed must have on the machinist. Which would be another reason why I'd still say the word 'egoism' is not entirely out of context in this situation. 
These incidents make we wonder if it wouldn't be better to expand possibilities for voluntary euthanasia, even for people who are terminally ill. You could imagine there are situations in which people cope with such severe mental problems that any form of recovery is simply unrealistic. Of course you'd have to let such people go through an extensive psychological screening, but still... if you really feel you cannot live in this society, wouldn't it be justified for society to provide some voluntary life termination, as a final form of service for people who have had the bad luck to end up in situations in which society can mean nothing for them anymore? It would probably make the ending of these people's lives a lot less miserable, and, let's face it, it would safe a lot of infrastructural complications as well...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So my parents are wanting to put me in a sort of hospitalized environment for a few weeks to deal with anxiety and depression. This could be interesting.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I regret throwing out my Dinkie Dino :[ I want to get another one again (teal colour).










*Sigh* Nostalgia

You shall not be forgotten. Yes, I'm stuck in the 2D era.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My PS draft is written, but I have no one to proofread it. :0


----------



## rararaRARAraRAraRA (Aug 26, 2013)

When a woman tells you that she's going to be okay, she either has the good sense not to want to drag you into her emotional life - which, believe me, you don't want to be a part of anyway - or she's stupid enough to actually believe her own shtick. If you are perceptive you will offer a shoulder (but never a hand - especially not the one that doubles as a girlfriend hurr hurr), but if you are smart you will pretend to take her at face value and leave it at that.

Leave it at that.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty chuffed that our Prime Minister came out and stated in a debate with a Pastor that Homosexuality is not a choice and that "The idea this is somehow an abnormal condition is wrong."

Props!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if it's just me or if most girls find me strange and creepy. I feel like I'm creepy to them more and more every day. :| It's just one of those constant irrational thoughts I have. Or is it irrational? Ugh.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This is America. Speak English. Stop speaking in tongues.

edit: capslocks is his native language.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Pretty chuffed that our Prime Minister came out and stated in a debate with a Pastor that Homosexuality is not a choice and that "The idea this is somehow an abnormal condition is wrong."
> 
> Props!


Is "chuffed" the antonym of "miffed"?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> Is "chuffed" the antonym of "miffed"?


I believe so!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

En realidad me gustas pa' bailar... un poco.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Why don't we all change our avatars to pictures of cats? Like seriously.. lets do it guys.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Why is there a blinking red light in my car that says "Theft" when I leave the key in the ignition? Does Mercury really think the thief will see that and be like "Oh crap, he's onto me?" Or did they think that light would notify me that my car is being stolen (while I'm in it) before I noticed? Hashtag useless. It should say "Hey [email protected], don't forget your keys."


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What do you do if you want to go to the beach by yourself, and need to apply sunscreen to your own back?


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> En realidad me gustas pa' bailar... un poco.


 Lástima que no sé bailar.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> En realidad me gustas pa' bailar... un poco.


Is there some reason you don't type out the "para" ???


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Chappy02 said:


> Lástima que no sé bailar.


Just feel the music.







arnie said:


> Is there some reason you don't type out the "para" ???


It's slang.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I want to date a girl.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

a post just for the asterisk asterisk asterisk asterisk of it.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

One of my workers said to me, "Can you tell me what time I'm off? I need to call my mom to pick me up." That last part. Made me feel so damn old..

And I got my evaluation today! The only criticism I got on it... was on my personality. Go figure. Paraphrased: _Needs to be more assertive in her decision-making as a supervisor_.

Well, at least I wasn't told to get lost :blank


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh no! The glitches now have taken hold of my favourite thread as well! :eek :cry


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I just made pancakes and sang this over and over, perfecting the vibrato at the end, every time (I recommend everyone to do this)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I just made pancakes and sang this over and over, perfecting the vibrato at the end, every time (I recommend everyone to do this)


Is that what passes for Swedish humour ? :sus


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Is that what passes for Swedish humour ? :sus











that's all


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Theres something not right if I don't get the job that ive just done a work trial for, two more to see before Friday. I will ring & say something fake like can I ask for future reference why the other person got the job re my interview, work experience & work trial. There's a lot going in my favour to get the job. Bring on Friday. I was hoping to find out today :/.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

posted my pictures online and now I'm scared to go back. props for everyone who's posted their pictures AND checked back. :b


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

A boss in Final Fantasy X turned my entire party into stone, right before I almost defeated it. I hate that sh!t.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Dreading what could probably the final message from you...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Natey got banned? What did I miss!? Dammit. Also.. pumpkin spice is the best flavor for anything ever. That is a straight up fact, son.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The day after Labour Day... "back to school" day... at one time THE worst day of the year to deal with, but now just another day in paradise...

My thoughts are with all the students suffering through today.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

My dark circles are pretty dark but nowhere near as dark as the acquired taste of 95% - 99% cocoa dark chocolate. In time, I know my circles are going to get that luxuriously dark as years go by.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

You don't have to like everyone, and not everyone is going to like you. But you still have to be nice to everyone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I think I want to date a girl.


Yep, I've thought about it since last night and I'm willing to try it. There are some upsides to being with a girl. I don't have to worry about sex, I can be myself more if I'm around a girl, and I can make a friend. The only downsides I can think of is that it would be weird if we held hands in public and if a guy hits on her, I'd get jealous probably and I know that's not good in a relationship.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

CoastalSprite said:


> You don't have to like everyone, and not everyone is going to like you. But you still have to be nice to everyone.


^ I want to add to that. It's true you don't have to like everyone, but decency is something we should all aim for. Such as trying to treat each and every person as a human. Obviously, it does not always happen, but it makes the world a better place.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

peri peri cheers brian


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yep, I've thought about it since last night and I'm willing to try it. There are some upsides to being with a girl. I don't have to worry about sex, I can be myself more if I'm around a girl, and I can make a friend. The only downsides I can think of is that it would be weird if we held hands in public and if a guy hits on her, I'd get jealous probably and I know that's not good in a relationship.


I think you would still want to have sex with a girl. Are you attracted to girls even?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I think you would still want to have sex with a girl. Are you attracted to girls even?


lol xD Yes, I am. I know my SAS profile says that I'm straight, though. xD


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> lol xD Yes, I am. I know my SAS profile says that I'm straight, though. xD


Then you are bi curious? Bisexual?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

So tired and completely out of it atm...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Then you are bi curious? Bisexual?


Yes, I'm bisexual. :3


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Cool!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

When I hear the word "selfie" it sounds like a reference to masturbation. I don't why. Well, I do know why. I just don't know why my mind immediately goes to the gutter on that one.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

The law of the jungle, man. Eat or be eaten. Always thought I wanted to be the one eating. But I think about it for a second and, no I don't!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Damn Telltales The Walking Dead, no matter how many times I go back to change things...what will be will be. Damn that game for making me feel things, ugh I hate it. But I love it so much. I'm about to order the the extra ep FOR CLEMENTINE!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Such a pain in the *** having to reinstall windows.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ariel Castro committed suicide tonight. :0


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> My dark circles are pretty dark but nowhere near as dark as the acquired taste of 95% - 99% cocoa dark chocolate. In time, I know my circles are going to get that luxuriously dark as years go by.


I had them since I was kid.:cry I tried so many different kinds of eye creams and none seem to be working. I think I need eyelid surgery.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Ariel Castro committed suicide tonight. :0


Too bad...I was hoping science could figure out how to make people live for 1000+ years so he could serve every last one of them in prison.

At least their monster is dead now...physically.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

the cheat said:


> Too bad...I was hoping science could figure out how to make people live for 1000+ years so he could serve every last one of them in prison.
> 
> At least their monster is dead now...physically.


I think all of Cleveland is either celebrating or complaining that he should've had to rot in jail longer. At least on Facebook.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I think all of Cleveland is either celebrating or complaining that he should've had to rot in jail longer. At least on Facebook.


I'd like to know how he wasn't on suicide watch. Shouldn't have had anything with him that could be used to take his own life...I guess what's most important is how his death effects the girls he tortured. Hopefully it gives them some peace to know he doesn't exist anymore. He isn't "somewhere", he's gone now.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Ariel Castro committed suicide tonight. :0


And justice is NOT served.

I hope he suffered.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

tofu


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I finally got a job.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

disarray said:


> i finally got a job.


congrats!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When I wake up tomorrow morning I want to be a guitar pro. ok go!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh great have to get up, didn't get to sleep until 4am


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

"Could care less" doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> And justice is NOT served.
> 
> I hope he suffered.


This.

I can't even begin to imagine how the three victims of his abuse feel right now. How will they cope knowing that he took control of his own death, that he was able to get away with not serving his sentence? 
I really do hope he suffered.

At least we know for sure the case won't be reopened because of some technicality...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ugh hate leaving answerphone messages for people sometimes. I just had to speak into one and I found myself umming and arring and getting my words out badly, I bet it came across terrible.








I get so nervous with leaving messages for some people, start thinking about how they are judging what I am saying and how i'm saying it, I know the way some people think so everytime I have to say something that might trigger their typical line of thinking I start getting really nervous and uncomfortable.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

How does Shaq still get all of these endorsements years after retiring, let alone being a relevant ball player? He even has his own soda. I want my own soda >:C


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Found a picture of my biological sister on instagram. Its kind of weird how similar we look. Although I do think shes prettier than I am. I kind of want to post it.. but its not a good idea. Itd be too weird to post her pictures since I haven't talked to her since I was in 6th grade and all that.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Squee.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish my room wouldn't retain so much heat in the night... I want to move to a cold place like a Scandinavian forest during the winter, have a little cabin there and listen to black metal all day...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Chappy02 said:


> I had them since I was kid.:cry I tried so many different kinds of eye creams and none seem to be working. I think I need eyelid surgery.


Yeah I'm the same. It wasn't as bad as I was a teenager though when I didn't care I had them. I'm sad this is something I have to spend money on now. I think concealer will be our only temporary friends.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I really want a Dead Crow beer right now.. :|


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Everybody on Big brother sucks now. I'm not really rooting for anyone. What a horrible season. Even based on game play I'm not really rooting for anyone. Maybe Spencer but yuck.

This is the first time in a while I've been so excited for a finale. So freakin excited!!!!!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I really want a Dead Crow beer right now.. :|


I really want any kind of alcohol right now. Except white trash crap like pabst and keystone. I don't really like alcohol.. but I could use it.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

The last few days I've been blown off track...the thing I have been meaning to do for the last month now, I've just remembered, as if it was something I hadn't thought about for ages.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My body is one red blotchy rash from a reaction to some new washing liquid. Thankfully my wedding outfit covers most of it but not good timing mr rash, what if some lass decides she wants to undress me???? oh the hugemanatee.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

cosmicslop said:


> Yeah I'm the same. It wasn't as bad as I was a teenager though when I didn't care I had them. I'm sad this is something I have to spend money on now. I think concealer will be our only temporary friends.


:agree


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I should have gone to plumber school.

And time to go to Home Outfitters, Staples, or wherever else people buy their decor and furniture. I'm having a wall of my room knocked down to give my bedroom more space. And why did I let my dad paint my walls pink?? Why?? Why the hell are my pillowcases pink too? Looks like it'll be a Saturday at The Bay as well


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, back to Altair. Still my favorite character from my favorite franchise. Deal with it. I actually really like this one. Hopefully I can keep it for a while. Hah I have avatar ADD. 

Blah Ive spent a large chunk of today on this site. Im surprised I haven't hit the post limit. Yes guys, I know Im pathetic. Oh well. At least Ill be going to a concert and then a job interview soon. Suck on that, depression.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The hour between 3am and 4am is the best time of the day. It's too late for the night owls to still be awake and too early for the early birds to be up yet. No traffic, no crowds, no lines, no waiting for anything. You have the world to yourself if you can be up and about.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

cmed said:


> How does Shaq still get all of these endorsements years after retiring, let alone being a relevant ball player? He even has his own soda. I want my own soda >:C


I just wish he'd get the f off NBA on TNT/Inside the NBA. He is just awful on it, so egotistic and self-centered.

EJ, Kenny and Chuck are always hilarious together. Sure didn't need Shaq to ruin the chemistry.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Best thing about sleeping early, I get the whole morning to do whatever.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

foe said:


> I just wish he'd get the f off NBA on TNT/Inside the NBA. He is just awful on it, so egotistic and self-centered.
> 
> EJ, Kenny and Chuck are always hilarious together. Sure didn't need Shaq to ruin the chemistry.


lol I actually don't mind him on TNT, but only because this hilarious moment might not have happened if he wasn't (particularly at 0:50 when he's shaking his head)...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Age doesn't suite me. Clearly I was meant to be born an old baby & pass away a young elder like Benjamin Button


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate being called "buddy" by people, especially people I don't even know.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> I hate being called "buddy" by people, especially people I don't even know.


It's even more annoying being called "kid" especially as a 31 year-old man. I know I look young for my age but I don't look _that young_. :mum


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Man.. people.. this girl I went through grade school with on my facebook always posts stuff like this:



> Work as hard as you can, stay motivated, and exude passion and positivity. You'll get what you want!
> 
> I am happier than a camel on humpday. I was called into an interview yesterday and hired as the new hostess of The Ivy, (at the Beverly Hills & Santa Monica locations!), one of the most popular upscale restaurants in LA!!! I was also given the official confirmation that I will be walking in LA Fashion Week for the first time, modeling designs by an AMAZING, edgy, celebrity designer House of Devali! The theme is going to be "futuristic.."
> 
> ...


Kay well if we were all born looking like straight up models, never had any sort of anxiety, were never bullied, had a family with tons of money, always had support and lots of friends, and usually got everything we wanted.. well sure then I bet my life would turn out just like yours. Id be fantastic, popular, happy, and on my way to being famous. But I feel like no matter how motivated I stay and how much work I put into dealing with things, my life will _never_ be as perfect as yours. I will probably always deal with panic and depression. I wish people that had it 5000xs easier didn't assume that everyone could be just like them. But ehg.. theres no point in this frustration.

Kay depressing rant over. Blah blah negativity blah. Im going back to watching youtube now


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a casting call and I really don't want to go, but everyone else is pressuring me to do it. Do they not understand that I don't enjoy putting myself in the position of being judged....!?!?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I will never understand firing guns in the air. Have people who do that forgotten gravity? What goes up must come down. Those bullets are surely landing somewhere. I wonder how many injuries and/or casualties are caused by bullets falling out of the sky...Or perhaps the bullets have enough velocity to reach the atmosphere & get burned up. Ah yes, that must be it. Now that I've solved that conundrum...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

AllToAll said:


> I got a casting call and I really don't want to go, but everyone else is pressuring me to do it. Do they not understand that I don't enjoy putting myself in the position of being judged....!?!?


I hope you go, but I understand your dubiety and slight indignation. This may be a great opportunity, and I personally always feel discontent when I avoid something that may be significant.

I want to get into theatre myself, to prove that I have feeling. And start playing live music again. I have in the past to acclaim and occasional failure (well, mostly failure), but it's those experiences that have made life worth living.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I got a casting call and I really don't want to go, but everyone else is pressuring me to do it. Do they not understand that I don't enjoy putting myself in the position of being judged....!?!?


Kewl. Casting for what?

I know I would probably feel the same way you do, but you really should do it, cuz, ya know...what if? You might regret not going. Unless you REALLY want nothing to do with it for reasons other than anxiety.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm... 27 seasons of Survivor, and this is the first one I don't feel inclined to watch.

Bringing back 10 former players who I'm not interested in seeing again... plus their 'loved ones' and an overdone twist? Not impressed.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Bananas are an excelent source of potassium. Just saying, might wanna consume some.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What is wrong with my sister? She's always saying bad stuff about my brother-in-law's mother. His mother has a bunch of cats over there and she was telling my mom that her husband said the cats should get ran over or something. My mom and sister just started laughing about it.  This family is sickening. They don't care about cats.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I would seriously love to learn to play piano but yeah, I ain't got no time for that.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That awkward moment when a 10 year old is singing a dirty song and has no idea lol


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

So apparently I look between 18 to 30, all within a two week period. Someone at work asked me if I had graduated high school yet, while a classmate said she couldn't believe I was only 21 because I seemed/looked so mature. Whelp the higher end of that range is about a decade younger than I expected to be mistaken for.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

laura024 said:


> That awkward moment when a 10 year old is singing a dirty song and has no idea lol


The kid... that makes sense. Wait. What?

I bet there's a funny story behind that one.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> The kid... that makes sense. Wait. What?
> 
> I bet there's a funny story behind that one.


This sassy 5th grader was sitting on the van singing "I'm the type of girl you wanna chew up all my bubblegum. I'm the type of girl you wanna take to your momma house."

Bubblegum is not what she thinks it is in that song.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I ****ing new it

system type - 32

Get new hard drive, take everything apart realize you need another sata cable run to the store before it closes come back put everything back together, dick around wiping your old drive reinstall windows from the ****ing 64 bit disk I have sitting here, oh no must want to install 32 bit **** it guess I'll have to reinstall it in the future but no way im going to be assed to do it this week


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Monotony said:


> I ****ing new it
> 
> system type - 32
> 
> Get new hard drive, take everything apart realize you need another sata cable run to the store before it closes come back put everything back together, dick around wiping your old drive reinstall windows from the ****ing 64 bit disk I have sitting here, oh no must want to install 32 bit **** it guess I'll have to reinstall it in the future but no way im going to be assed to do it this week


Same here! Except I don't have a second hard drive, nor the money to get one. Thus, it'll have to wait indefinitely. Lots of crap in this HD.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

laura024 said:


> This sassy 5th grader was sitting on the van singing "I'm the type of girl you wanna chew up all my bubblegum. I'm the type of girl you wanna take to your momma house."
> 
> Bubblegum is not what she thinks it is in that song.


Oh yeah. That's just an obligatory moment in a kid's life. The moment when you find the double entendre in your favorite song.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Sometimes saying something is scary because it feels like the act of uttering the words, their weight heavy on your lips, somehow materialize infront of you and you cannot escape it or deny it anymore.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm starting to realize that I literally can't make it through the day without taking Xanax or Klonopin. I tried to go "benzo free" yesterday and I felt so horrible that I could barely function.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if I said, "Bloody Mary" in the mirror three times.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> I wonder what would happen if I said, "Bloody Mary" in the mirror three times.


Nothing. :b You have to say it 12 times, and all you see is your own reflection...slowly...as your eyes adjust to the darkness. Three times wouldn't give your eyes enough time.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

I performed the most amazing oral sex after doing that. But she wouldn't do me afterwards. Big downer.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I performed the most amazing oral sex after doing that.


...After chanting "Bloody Mary" in the mirror a dozen times...?

:con

:help


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep, these ghosts nowadays come very lifelike. And the oral sex was preferable to the alternatives.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Nothing. :b You have to say it 12 times, and all you see is your own reflection...slowly...as your eyes adjust to the darkness. Three times wouldn't give your eyes enough time.


Okay, I'm going to do that even if nothing happens.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9/6/13 :lol

OMG - Next week is Friday the 13th! :afr :lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

So much rain lightning and thunder. It's crazy.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yep, these ghosts nowadays come very lifelike. And the oral sex was preferable to the alternatives.


Humans and Ghosts should be allowed to get married.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Even though I've not played drums in ages I listen to that beat & wonder how long it would take to teach my left hand to feel comfortably independent from the rest of my limbs to pull it off. I know I could do it but being rusty it makes my head hurt contemplating it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I saw miley cyrus chicken butt D:


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

So the town I live in has been allocated to be the cultural capital of Europe for 2018. I had not seen that coming.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yep, these ghosts nowadays come very lifelike. And the oral sex was preferable to the alternatives.


Mmm.. I don't see how thatd be hot. I feel like their mouth would be cold and ectoplasmy.

I feel like making a gaming channel could be fun. But theres no way in hell Id ever actually do it. I like making videos though.. I just cant really think of anything to do or talk about.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I hope you go, but I understand your dubiety and slight indignation. This may be a great opportunity, and I personally always feel discontent when I avoid something that may be significant.
> 
> I want to get into theatre myself, to prove that I have feeling. And start playing live music again. I have in the past to acclaim and occasional failure (well, mostly failure), but it's those experiences that have made life worth living.


They postponed the call, but after reading your post I'd decided I wasn't going to dick out of it.
Thank you.



Evo1114 said:


> Kewl. Casting for what?
> 
> I know I would probably feel the same way you do, but you really should do it, cuz, ya know...what if? You might regret not going. Unless you REALLY want nothing to do with it for reasons other than anxiety.


I called today and was told modeling... I literally LOLed over the phone. She said they're a subcontracted company and they look for people who would do well in certain ads, so there's a lot of commercial stuff/jobs for which you don't have to "look like a model" and just have a certain "look." 
I'm still ambivalent and know that I'll look like a fool when my 5'2, 125 lbs self walks in there amid a bunch of 5'9, 110 lbs girls... But screw it. I know I won't get anything, but this would be great SAD-related exposure.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I called today and was told modeling... I literally LOLed over the phone. She said they're a subcontracted company and they look for people who would do well in certain ads, so there's a lot of commercial stuff/jobs for which you don't have to "look like a model" and just have a certain "look."
> I'm still ambivalent and know that I'll look like a fool when my 5'2, 125 lbs self walks in there amid a bunch of 5'9, 110 lbs girls... But screw it. I know I won't get anything, but this would be great SAD-related exposure.


They just contacted you out of the blue or you did you apply once or something? Never knew companies would just randomly call people...like how did they know what you even looked like? I'd just make sure to research the company thoroughly before you go in and/or give them too much personal information. But if it is all on the up-and-up, it would definitely be great exposure for sure.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> They just contacted you out of the blue or you did you apply once or something? Never knew companies would just randomly call people...like how did they know what you even looked like? I'd just make sure to research the company thoroughly before you go in and/or give them too much personal information. But if it is all on the up-and-up, it would definitely be great exposure for sure.


I was was stopped at the mall. They had a booth. As far as I know, they need licensing and to pay the mall in order to put a booth up. I'm weary of being scammed, so it's not like I'll go around giving people my credit card info or social security. :lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Those modeling booths in the mall are usually scams. They will likely make you pay an atrocious amount of money for professional photos, classes, and/or agents, and then they'll disappear. I read all about this once - they try and stop almost everyone. Just be careful.
> 
> http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0071-look-out-modeling-scams


They weren't offering me anything except the opportunity to get a job, which wasn't a guarantee. And they're not offering classes either. I would be stupid to actually pay for something I have no interest in doing.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It's interesting I did my thesis on separation anxiety in young adults, because I think I may have a little of it myself.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

In this episode of Kids React, the kids react to Charles Manson.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I shouldn't talk about my (lack of) sex life on this forum, for it's quite pathetic to think I've avoided almost every aspect of it, except for being kissed and fondled. It's sad how my penis thinks and acts like a bore.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I need a hit in the head.

..With something very hard.

...Someone, please.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

From spending the past year with almost exclusively females, I've learned that women groom themselves as much, if not more, to earn the approval of other women as much as to imress men.

What's sadder to me is I found myself doing it too. I spent an entire text conversation eih my friend talking about How beautiful one of our instructors are.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Mercurochrome said:


> I shouldn't talk about my (lack of) sex life on this forum, for it's quite pathetic to think I've avoided almost every aspect of it, except for being kissed and fondled. It's sad how my penis thinks and acts like a bore.


Sorry but that last part made me laugh. Other than that, nah. This is the forum to talk about that kind of crap.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It feels like Fall today. I woke up at 6 AM this morning and was freezing, but too lazy to get out of bed to shut my window.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if I mean for "be still my heart" to be an attempt to calm my anxious nerves or for it to stop beating entirely. I am enjoying the double entendre as either is suitable.

edit: eurgh. these things lose their private charm with explanations.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Is it me or are more threads getting closed than they used to? :con


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Clears throat* **** windows


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Think I'll start writing again.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Charmander said:


> Is it me or are more threads getting closed than they used to? :con


Stop instigating so many arguments, *Charmander*!! :twak


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Appreciating the times when I didn't appreciate anything. What a joke. Gotta love it, though.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I am my own worst enemy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to see that movie The Crazies again. I think I saw it like three times before. My sister has the movie. I should ask her if I can borrow it.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Original or remake?


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I wonder why I randomly started thinking about all the songs from High School Musical.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I should really stop putting off going to the doctor about my bleeding problem.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Why can't I just date cats? They are so much cuter, and they have so much more integrity and sass. They are also softer and they only care for you if you deserve it.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Why can't I just date cats? They are so much cuter, and they have so much more integrity and sass. They are also softer and they only care for you if you deserve it.


Is that tear photoshopped? Even so that image is just awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Stop instigating so many arguments, *Charmander*!! :twak


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I want to talk to more people on this site but I am too scared to actually initiate conversations. This is a problem.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Why can't I just date cats? They are so much cuter, and they have so much more integrity and sass. They are also softer *and they only care for you if you deserve it*.


Why the cat is the most authentic animal in the world. And why I adore them. :lol You have to earn their approval.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

That trainee I had over the summer is still texting me to ask questions even though I'm no longer there.. I feel happy about that for some reason


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

David Bowie really looks like an anime character.

edit:

@hoodz: It looks pretty photoshopped yup yup x]
@diamondheart89: you are OKAY!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

5:40pm and I'm pissed.. This is intredesting :teeth


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Everything that kills me makes me feel alive.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My dog loves my sore big toe, very strange


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hahaha.... Yankees.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Breakfast tea, like coffee, tastes terrible. You can sort get enough cover with flavoured coffeemate & loads of sugar but really it's just bitter & not all that good at all. I'll never understand how people enjoy both so much


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tokyo hosting future olympic games


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

CWe said:


> My dog loves my sore big toe, very strange


That's nice.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

skype me ;3;


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Would a suicidal person tell anyone unless there was some hope of being influenced, saved by a change in reasoning..?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Would a suicidal person tell anyone unless there was some hope of being influenced, saved by a change in reasoning..?


Very good. Smart person.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to write those two papers today. I promise.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

A bunch of my SAS friends have requested bans..  Y u leave me, Sin!? :cry


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

breaking amish La.. watching sheltered people (like me) do crazy and wild things.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Original or remake?


The remake. 



Daniel C said:


> I want to talk to more people on this site but I am too scared to actually initiate conversations. This is a problem.


I used to be like that but I started initiating more and I'm glad I did. Hopefully, you'll be able to do it soon.

-------------------------------------

My cousin is going on her honeymoon to Jamaica in a year from now. Interesting. I guess her and her husband couldn't get time off for it anytime soon.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh
Unnnnnnnnnngh

:troll :troll :troll :troll :troll :troll


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

What am I doing with my life. Yet another extremely unproductive day. I keep wasting £5 on travel all the time and getting nothing done. No wonder I'm so poor all the time


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ugh yes.. finally figured out the problem after taking a long break, and it wasn't even difficult. I think Ill just leave it as my profile picture though and keep an avatar of whatever I like at the moment.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why is happiness so impossible to achieve, yet pain comes without any effort?


----------



## shiori (Nov 7, 2010)

.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My 40 year old douchbag uncle managed to have sex with my neighbor. He couldn't have been more proud of himself.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I need to censor myself and decrease the sarcastic comments. I tend to speak impulsively, which is why sometimes it's better for me to say nothing at all. If I didn't have SA, I'd probably get myself into trouble. :0


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

My mom deserves stories, poems, a whole history of articles written about her only because I know she'll never have the desire to write them herself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's funny how our store has a policy of not stopping shoplifters. We have no security cameras and we don't call the cops. Anyone can just walk in, load up their shopping cart with thousands of dollars worth of merchandise and walk right out the door and we aren't even allowed to stop them. I see people do this everyday. On thursday, this guy put a $400 generator in his cart and walked right out with it I was the only one that watched this happen.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's funny how our store has a policy of not stopping shoplifters. We have no security cameras and we don't call the cops. Anyone can just walk in, load up their shopping cart with thousands of dollars worth of merchandise and walk right out the door and we aren't even allowed to stop them.


Really? So uh where can I find this store? :um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Really? So uh where can I find this store? :um


Harbor Freight Tools. They don't have them in Canada. A security system was deemed too expensive and without proof, we can't accuse anyone of shoplifting. It is actually company policy to let them get away. The crap we sell is such garbage that it's not even worth stealing anyway.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Harbor Freight Tools. They don't have them in Canada. A security system was deemed too expensive and without proof, we can't accuse anyone of shoplifting. It is actually company policy to let them get away. *The crap we sell is such garbage that it's not even worth stealing anyway.*


Hey free stuff is free stuff


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> A bunch of my SAS friends have requested bans..  Y u leave me, Sin!? :cry


what's the reason? seems like many people here have been banned by request


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

louiselouisa said:


> what's the reason? seems like many people here have been banned by request


People get too addicted to this place it seems


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pretty good weekend in Sydney, the wedding went perfectly!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

h00dz said:


> People get too addicted to this place it seems


oh, I thought they were afraid people irl would know them


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i wish people had all the time and affection for me, i've yet to find a single one. i try to be good and i try to be honest with myself and others but somehow people just don't like me enough, never ever enough, nothing quite 100% in common ever. i just think i love the world and talk too much, i just never stop. i love its beauty so much i'm actually set apart from it. i don't even know if all the love in the world could ever repay me, something would still be missing. or maybe enough love from one person could be enough, to be seen as a valuable commodity? an attractive and worthwhile token? to be missed when you're gone...? i think some people's life's are meant to be in a specific way, and perhaps this is the way mine is meant to be, and i always run away from people when they're not enough.

i'm tired of being with people on their conditions, now is the time for me to have conditions, and if no one wants to: fine, i will endure without your meaningless company!


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

"The Situation" is the worst nickname I've ever heard...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm on a music discovery binge. 8tracks is so wonderful.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't wait for football to start! only a few hours from now, yippie skippy in my pizanties


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

my power just went out for a few seconds, first time this year. i think i should invest in a ups just in case it happens again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Filled my vapor pen with hash oil. Works like a charm


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Eating chicken nuggets and crying over Harry Potter. What a day.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

So I don't have any friends in my new classes, and everyone already is friends and have their established groups (I was forced out from one section of a program to another). One girl told me to go sit with her and her friends next time, after seeing me sit alone the first week. I'm a little conflicted as I don't know whether to feel like I'm burdening them, or if she's doing it out of pity or friendship (I know this girl from a previous clinical group). What if they don't even like me? I really dread that awkward phase where they want you gone but don't want to outright say it.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Noll said:


> i just think i love the world and talk too much, i just never stop. *i love its beauty so much i'm actually set apart from it*.


I know that feeling.

I wonder if more sunshine would help me feel better. Why does the sun have to be sweaty hot?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

There is this guy that I always see cruising around town in a Nissan Skyline GTR R34. Those things are so badass, but they aren't even street legal in the U.S. lol. All it takes is for cop that knows a little about cars and he will lose that thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's not perfect but it's not bad, scissors can work wonders



CoastalSprite said:


> So I don't have any friends in my new classes, and everyone already is friends and have their established groups (I was forced out from one section of a program to another). One girl told me to go sit with her and her friends next time, after seeing me sit alone the first week. I'm a little conflicted as I don't know whether to feel like I'm burdening them, or if she's doing it out of pity or friendship (I know this girl from a previous clinical group). What if they don't even like me? I really dread that awkward phase where they want you gone but don't want to outright say it.


Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a dream that I was standing in a river, trying to stab fish with a long sword.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I had a dream that I was standing in a river, trying to stab fish with a long sword.


Really? I thought that was common practice... wow I've been doing fishing wrong all these years :blank


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Hope it gets better for you!


Thankyou :squeeze

A lot of girls who were originally in this section actually switched over to the other one because of the mean girls stuff. My best friend told me she hated it during her stint here last semester... So yeah I'm just a tad apprehensive of what's going to happen to me exactly :um


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

mattmc said:


> I know that feeling.


it's terrible isn't it, to not belong anywhere, to not receive any validation. god i hope it gets better.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go down to the beach and check out some hotties today. At least it will keep the friend I've been avoiding happy so he'll leave me alone for awhile.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

" please allow me to explain and shut up! "


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I wanna play mini golf. Need to find someone to come with.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My eyeballs feel hot.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

laura024 said:


> My eyeballs feel hot.


You probably should take that chubaka mask off then


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh god :/ Please leave me alone.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

h00dz said:


> You probably should take that chubaka mask off then


But it's my safe haven.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm supposed to be running, but for some reason I can't keep away <3


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I'm gonna have to admit lol, when I first heard about the Castro guy killing himself I thought that it was some dude in Cuba. I know who Fidel Castro is and my brain automatically made the connection.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tea, bath, and bed!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiverse


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Not the advice I'd give others, but I tell myself nowadays three things:

1. Don't be an a-shole. Be nice.
2. Go into everything expecting nothing.
3. Stop asking why.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil *96,666* posts :evil :haha


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

laura024 said:


> Tea, bath, and bed!


Tea bath, and bed!

Ahh the difference a comma makes! :yes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like turtles :s


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> I wonder if the "Oldboy" American remake will be a piece of crap or not.


November 27. this is a movie i actually want to see in theaters now


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Life without reflection is beauty undiscovered.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

The quest for eternity may be rooted in a fear of change.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yo, ho, ho & a bottle of rum


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> I like turtles :s


No kidding my best bro! i love turtles too!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CWe said:


> No kidding my best bro! i love turtles too!


LOl yes


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Decided to name my fluffy pink unicorn either Leonidas, Dante, or Thanos.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Decided to name my fluffy pink unicorn either Leonidas, Dante, or Thanos.


Actually Daveyboy is a very common name for unicorns... :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm staying home this weekend while my parents go to the mountains. I get to have the house to myself. :boogie I'd only go if someone else went. Finally get to have some freedom for a bit.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Finally figured out what this meat is. It's tuna... I think.

:um


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Listening to young women talk about sex is hilarious. Really, no wonder older men go for us; we have no ****ing clue.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> Listening to young women talk about sex is hilarious. Really, no wonder older men go for us; we have no ****ing clue.


Interesting thought of the day, I'd love to know what this is referring too.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to quit wasting my energy and anger on the ignorance and hypocrisy that's in this world. Every single time I come across one of these people, I'm like a time bomb waiting to explode. Tick tock. Tick tock. Then, boom. I should just let them be that way. My anger is not going to make them change. It'll only make me feel worse. This is one reason why my anger issues have been getting worse. I'm learning to control it but it hasn't helped much. I need to be patient and only time will tell.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am a total geek. I get excited about random things.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Never, and I mean NEVER, watch that video of that guy getting giant blackheads popped out of his nose.

I am evil.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a plan to go bike hiking tomorrow if it's not too hot..which it probably will be sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Don’t judge. Everyone walks through life in different shoes. Someday you might be wearing the shoes of someone you once judged and you’ll have to ask them how to tie the laces.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Don't judge. Everyone walks through life in different shoes. Someday you might be wearing the shoes of someone you once judged and you'll have to ask them how to tie the laces.


I really like this.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Time keeps flowing like a river to the sea.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I went to the "open casting call." I didn't get it. In fact, they just took a picture and basically said, "thanks, but no thanks." I guess the insane amount of anxiety I felt beforehand made it worth my time.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I just tried *so* hard to get a spider out of the room but it decided to hide in between a gap in the blinds and now I've lost it again and don't know where it is, so I'm seated about two feet away from the computer so it doesn't crawl on my leg. :afr


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I have increased my daily intake of coffee to two cups a day. Probably a bad decision.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> I have increased my daily intake of coffee to two cups a day. Probably a bad decision.


no actually that's enough for it to be healthy.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Noll said:


> no actually that's enough for it to be healthy.


I realize 1-3 cups is ok, but I fear I'm starting on the road of caffeine addiction. 1 cup was all I used to need. I have a pretty addictive personality, too.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I should not be allowed to have access to the internet while studying.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Leaving for Seattle shortly. Kinda bummed I didn't get much music for the ride. Plus Im super nerrrvvouss about driving and meeting my boyfriends friends there. But whatever. Well get there one way or another. Panic attacks or no panic attacks.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

You can come back to my dreams anytime you like. You're presence is always welcome.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh 
Unnnnnnnngh


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I hate how I'm tied to all ages parties and those horrible 4 panel instagram comics just by the association that I look young enough like kids these days doing that crap. This is literally my only knowledge of today's youth.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

i really should get going


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

When I have to stand in the train the problem is usually not that I have to stand in the train but that there are other people who do not have to stand. I think a solution might be removing all chairs from all wagons.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twerkilicious


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I just disovered there's a distinct word for the scent of dust after it has rained. Sometimes reality just proves itself more seemly than you could ever have imagined.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

sadfkj;asdkjfkldasklj k;ldjskljaklfjksaldjfkldsj ikaefjkldjskldsj;l kajfkl;ajslkfjas;htrhfgerfhg


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm having delicious warm apple pie. Which sucks, because it's ****ing hot over here! But I can't help myself, it's too good.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Segafage said:


> sadfkj;asdkjfkldasklj k;ldjskljaklfjksaldjfkldsj ikaefjkldjskldsj;l kajfkl;ajslkfjas;htrhfgerfhg


How enlightening


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tuesday nights are my favorite because I get to watch Nev Schulman.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fvck life. Can I die yet?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

HustleRose said:


> Listening to young women talk about sex is hilarious. Really, no wonder older men go for us; we have no ****ing clue.


what did they say?

I remember one conversation I had with this guy in Japan a long time ago at this communal house we lived at. He was talking about putting a finger or whatever up his butt and I said gross. Then he said, "that's the problem with young women."


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what did they say?
> 
> I remember one conversation I had with this guy in Japan a long time ago at this communal house we lived at. He was talking about putting a finger or whatever up his butt and I said gross. Then he said, "that's the problem with young women."


Is there not a saying that goes along the linens of "Women are like a fine wine, they get better with age"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> what did they say?
> 
> I remember one conversation I had with this guy in Japan a long time ago at this communal house we lived at. He was talking about putting a finger or whatever up his butt and I said gross. Then he said, "that's the problem with young women."


That guy had some rock solid logic. Made sense to me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

h00dz said:


> Is there not a saying that goes along the linens of "Women are like a fine wine, they get better with age"


Yes, as they get older they appreciate the finer things in life. Like little Japanese men putting fingers up their butt.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish I had my x-box 360 and video games back. :cry I want to run people over for fun and kill people and stuff.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yes, as they get older they appreciate the finer things in life. Like little Japanese men putting fingers up their butt.


No, up the guy's butt.

And the person I was talking to was not Japanese. This was a gaijin house. Think he was Canadian if I recall correctly. There were always like 10-15 people living there.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> No, up the guy's butt.
> 
> And the person I was talking to was not Japanese. This was a gaijin house. Think he was Canadian if I recall correctly. There were always like 10-15 people living there.


Yeah, I know lol.

Should have asked him if he lubes his finger with maple syrup first.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Errrrrrgh

That moment when you _just_ get on a roll with a project, and...

_Microsoft Windows Update: Computer will restart in...

_:troll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

here are some random thoughts on my mind. errgh...

I woke up this morning feeling extra anxious ... I just start re=taking anxiety medication, and it makes me feel worse then what I was before... go figure! :| (I realize the medication don't kick in for a few months.. however, I swear I'm having odd side effects from it... already).

I'm making a pie today.. should be "interesting" :afr


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Come back.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Methinks there should be a new Random Thought... thread. This one keeps getting screwed.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cadburys chocolate fingers are addictive!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

This thread keeps breaking on me.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

You have unbroken the thread for me!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Woo, I can see it again now too. :b

Also I keep coming back to this anti-bullying video. I feel bad for laughing but the acting is so bad.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mmm... tornado warnings, severe thunderstorm warnings... 

Thought we'd be done with this kind of weather for this year, but all right -- let the show begin.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, that was thoroughly uneventful.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sipping on my third soda today  ****s getting serious


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Summer hasn't gone yet afterall, supposed to be 70 degrees tomoz


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

komorikun said:


> what did they say?
> 
> I remember one conversation I had with this guy in Japan a long time ago at this communal house we lived at. He was talking about putting a finger or whatever up his butt and I said gross. Then he said, "that's the problem with young women."





h00dz said:


> Is there not a saying that goes along the linens of "Women are like a fine wine, they get better with age"


There was one girl in particular who was bragging about the WHOLE FOUR guys she'd been with, and then said "Bob" was "suuuuch a great ****." It kept going on like that for some time until I couldn't help myself and asked her if she'd ever had an orgasm with Bob. She said "no, but, um." I know there are some women who can't have orgasms/it's harder and that sex can be good without an orgasm, but if it's with a guy who does it with you incognito because he thinks you're ugly AND has a girlfriend... I'm sorry, but I'm not buying it. The guy was like 36, too.

Then they started talking about these two guys who "like, they like really know how to have sex. You can tell." Then you hear their examples of why they know those guys are good in bed and I'm like, "no, they've just been watching a lot of porn."

What I said is to poke fun at the fact that we're easily fooled because most of us are sexually inexperienced/insecure. Young girls are sometimes so willing to please, that they'll do whatever the guy wants (or whatever she thinks they want) and don't really know what good sex is until later in life when they meet a guy who actually cares about whether they orgasm or not.

(I quoted h00dz because you sorta asked earlier)


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Male dark fishing spiders have the best life ever. They're born, they eat some **** for a couple years Then they get horny, and then they die of intense, explosive orgasm. Gotta say, not to shabby!


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm just sitting here watching Man vs. Food, wondering whether all those huge meals are just pushed out for the cameras or whether American portions really are that big, and it struck me. I've never had a grilled cheese sandwich. Now I really want to see if they are as disgusting as they look, or whether it'll be a fantabulous taste experience.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Parsnip said:


> I'm just sitting here watching Man vs. Food, wondering whether all those huge meals are just pushed out for the cameras or whether American portions really are that big, and it struck me. I've never had a* grilled cheese sandwich*. Now I really want to see if they are as disgusting as they look, or whether it'll be a fantabulous taste experience.


a grilled cheese sandwich is so delicious! unless you don't like greasy foods.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

HustleRose said:


> There was one girl in particular who was bragging about the WHOLE FOUR guys she'd been with, and then said "Bob" was "suuuuch a great ****." It kept going on like that for some time until I couldn't help myself and asked her if she'd ever had an orgasm with Bob. She said "no, but, um." I know there are some women who can't have orgasms/it's harder and that sex can be good without an orgasm, but if it's with a guy who does it with you incognito because he thinks you're ugly AND has a girlfriend... I'm sorry, but I'm not buying it. The guy was like 36, too.
> 
> Then they started talking about these two guys who *"like, they like really know how to have sex. You can tell." Then you hear their examples of why they know those guys are good in bed and I'm like, "no, they've just been watching a lot of porn."*
> 
> ...


It's all novel to them so they might be just excited about having sex period. Even if it's bad sex. At least that is how I felt for a long time.

What were their examples of why they were good in bed?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I wish I had my x-box 360 and video games back. :cry I want to run people over for fun and kill people and stuff.


Yeah, the new gta looks good.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't stand this bumper sticker. They are everywhere, and the person driving the vehicle always fails at driving. It's not even that impressive. Climb Mount Washington without a vehicle, then I will be impressed.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't stop laughing.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I can't stand this bumper sticker. They are everywhere, and the person driving the vehicle always fails at driving.


I've noticed that too! :lol I wonder why...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i shouldn't be watching 'Outlast' game play this late at night, now i think there's a hulking monster lurking in the shadows waiting to rip my head off.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Yeah, the new gta looks good.


Haha, I was actually watching a walkthrough for GTA 4 on Youtube. I'd be the one running the people over and hitting cars for fun. I'd have me a good time. :yay I've always wanted to play GTA. Don't know why I never bought it. I got to get me an xbox or something.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, I was actually watching a walkthrough for GTA 4 on Youtube. I'd be the one running the people over and hitting cars for fun. I'd have me a good time. :yay I've always wanted to play GTA. Don't know why I never bought it. I got to get me an xbox or something.


I played GTA San Andreas and Vice city. It's pretty cool. Sometimes I would do the same thing and just run around and hit people.


----------



## Dehydrated Water (Feb 7, 2010)

Wicked big thunder storm and pouring rain!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

That moment in GTA when you realize random rampages aren't fun anymore.... You do a mission, get refreshed and go back to Grove where the hookers are cheap and you can bust a cap in a couple of Busters. Ahh San Andreas was my fav.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just recently started playing San Andreas again from the beginning. So many memories of screaming at the tv, controllers being thrown, etc. I love it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I played GTA San Andreas and Vice city. It's pretty cool. Sometimes I would do the same thing and just run around and hit people.


Haha, ever play it with the riot cheat? That was the best. Especially when you coupled it with the pedestrians have weapons cheat. Grandma's with mac-10's, funniest sh*t ever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dehydrated Water said:


> Wicked big thunder storm and pouring rain!


Good. You could use the rain.


----------



## Dehydrated Water (Feb 7, 2010)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Good. You could use the rain.


:yes


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sooooo much work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You sell pictures of your feet on Craigslist for extra money? I can't believe you told me that. Then you complimented my new car by telling me it smells nice, even though you were standing 20 feet away from it?

It hurts to say this but, I think you may actually be weirder than me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Sooooo much work.


I know that feeling.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

And not a single **** was given that day. :stu


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I think the cougar in me need to stop preying on younger guys.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There's a French couple chilling on my veranda singing French music really loudly.

It's really random.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm ready for cold weather


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You sell pictures of your feet on Craigslist for extra money? I can't believe you told me that. Then you complimented my new car by telling me it smells nice, even though you were standing 20 feet away from it?
> 
> It hurts to say this but, I think you may actually be weirder than me.


If you have beautiful feet you might as well do that.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

januarygirl said:


> I'm ready for cold weather


Me too. One more day of 90-degree weather here. On Friday it's supposed to be 70, so maybe then I'll stop hiding under a rock. **** hot weather.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

AussiePea said:


> There's a French couple chilling on my veranda singing French music really loudly.
> 
> It's really random.


Frère Jacques, Frère Jacques,
Dormez-vous? Dormez-vous?
Sonnez les matines, sonnez les matines
Ding ding dong, ding ding dong.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I've noticed that too! :lol I wonder why...


Haha yes. They all drive like 15 under the speed limit, like they think they're still driving up the mountain or something.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pretty sure the guy at the car dealership thinks I can't do anything for myself.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> Frère Jacques, Frère Jacques,
> Dormez-vous? Dormez-vous?
> Sonnez les matines, sonnez les matines
> Ding ding dong, ding ding dong.


Wow, what a huge trip to my childhood!  My mother used to sing this to me. Thanks for that


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

people who have a cold is just the cutest thing ever.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Noll said:


> people who have a cold is just the cutest thing ever.


:wtf

Maybe from afar.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> :wtf
> 
> Maybe from afar.


but i think the hoarse voices and sneezes are cute. depends on the person i guess lol.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Noll said:


> but i think the hoarse voices and sneezes are cute. depends on the person i guess lol.


No no, I actually get what you mean.

But the mucus is a big turn off. There's maybe like, a point in the cold when it's less disgusting and I can see the cute. But mostly... nose dripping, yuck.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> No no, I actually get what you mean.
> 
> But the mucus is a big turn off. There's maybe like, a point in the cold when it's less disgusting and I can see the cute. But mostly... nose dripping, yuck.


yeah no that's not cute.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Geez, a huge *** storm just started! It's scary!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Just realized that my biology instructor might have been a professional hockey player in Europe.. I might be wrong I guess but I took a better look at him and he does have a more conditioned body than most professors would have..


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I really enjoy washing the dishes in a big *** plastic bowl in my room


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I blame Lady and the Tramp for my desire to share a portion of my life with two spoiled siamese.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Noll said:


> but i think the hoarse voices and sneezes are cute. depends on the person i guess lol.


Little while back Shailene Woodley was on Jimmy Fallon promoting The Spectacular Now. Her voice was horse and she was so sweet. Her cold made her extra adorable in that interview.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Noll said:


> but i think the hoarse voices and sneezes are cute. depends on the person i guess lol.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's a bad sign when you get excited to go pick up your klonopin refill.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You women folk confuse and frustrate me sometimes.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It'd be nice if I woke up tomorrow and was suddenly a great writer.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm thinking it's time for a change..


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Segafage said:


> I'm thinking it's time for a change..


Profile Change?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

h00dz said:


> Profile Change?


Now that you mention it.. I'm getting pretty sick of my profile, actually :/ I should change that up here in a few days.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i want to play Amnesia a machine for pigs someone kind enough to buy it for me? eh...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Four cars running the intake system I developed at this weekends endurance event. Not sure I can bare to watch on TV with then nerves..


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

I feel like people on this forum are a lot smarter than I am.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

oskie said:


> I feel like people on this forum are a lot smarter than I am.


Oh, there's certainly a few really intelligent people on here. But I can assure you, most of them (us!) are not. If anything, you're with the majority.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

For some reason I actually like this song... I think.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

They always get me with "and two cookies for 60 cents". *******s.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gonna be a long Friday. I can't wait for the weekend to start.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

It's late and I'm so bored, there's nothing to do. No one to speak to since everyone's asleep, no game to play because well...I just don't feel like it. And I'm getting kind of hungry. I want to go to Checkers, but come on. A young tenderoni such as myself traveling the mean streets alone at night? Sigh...I think I'll warm something up.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Observing how anxiety manifests in others is strangely fascinating to me..

This woman at my CPR recertification- her hands were physically trembling, she'd need to take a few breaths before answering the instructor, and I recognized those pauses that likely meant she was trying to collect herself.

My instructor would repeat herself, talk mainly to the people who she was already most familiar with, spill her guts (in a lovable way) about how she truly was afraid to be coming in to teach us. But she's such a darling, so endearing, the kind that instantly makes you want to protect her.

After not knowing many people with anxiety, I step into healthcare and it looks like every tenth person I meet has it :blank Maybe there's some kind of causative factor here..


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> Observing how anxiety manifests in others is strangely fascinating to me..
> 
> This woman at my CPR recertification- her hands were physically trembling, she'd need to take a few breaths before answering the instructor, and I recognized those pauses that likely meant she was trying to collect herself.
> 
> ...


What I'm interested in this too.

What I find strange is how society is developing. Depression and anxiety illness are becoming more and more common. I wonder what the drive is. Are we able to find the cause and address it because if we don't its only going to get worse.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

New Sons Of Anarchy, yeah boy!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Cate Blanchett in _Blue Jasmine_... amazing.

"What a relief it must be for an actor to realize they're in one of Woody Allen's good movies; a biennial event!" 
Ha!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> Cate Blanchett in _Blue Jasmine_... amazing.
> 
> "What a relief it must be for an actor to realize they're in one of Woody Allen's good movies; a biennial event!"
> Ha!


I really want to see it for her performance alone tbh.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Lock up your doors today people you just might get sliced and diced by Jason!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

CWe said:


> Lock up your doors today people you just might get sliced and diced by Jason!


Isn't that an honour?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I really want to see it for her performance alone tbh.


She really did an incredibly job. Jasmine's character is the type that if not done well it looks phony and cartoonish, and Cate Blanchett raised the bar on how to play a dysfunctional character.

I'm swooning over here for Cate. :b
Needless to say, it's definitely worth it.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

mattmc said:


> Isn't that an honour?


To get sliced and diced and have your weenie stuck in your mouth? i dont know man :blank


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

oskie said:


> I feel like people on this forum are a lot smarter than I am.


Amen to that man


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel better : <


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Arguing against the opinion that creationism should be taught on biology lessons is exhausting. -.-'


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah. You need to ignore them. Save yourself some headaches.

Until they push creationism into schools.

Then the smart kids will riot the **** out of that school. Yep.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I swear I am just about done with this ****ing forum.. :roll


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I swear I am just about done with this ****ing forum.. :roll


I feel the same way. It's getting to the point where this...










is my reaction when people make new threads.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hope everyone in Boulder, Colorado is safe.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh

:troll


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why are so many people confusing dominate with dominant lately?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Back on the first day of school over a year ago, a piece of advice we got from an upperclassman was "Say goodbye to your friends". Later on, my clinical instructor advised us to quit our jobs. I have done the latter, not the former, and I see that for this to work for me... I'm going to need to take both pieces of advice -.- 

Ugh some people can handle a full life without problems but I can't even get one aspect of my life in order. Not one.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bore off


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

after wearing jeans for an hour and a half today i remembered why i stopped wearing them in the first place. how the hell did i wear those things every day in high school?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Heyyou said:


> I feel the same way. It's getting to the point where this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:teeth. I will have to think of an exciting one!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

There are a couple of (separate) people I pass on my walk to work most days and...well, I'm cursed with the curse of smiling at every single person I make eye contact with, and at some point I made eye contact with these people and began smiling at them. So now every time I see them I smile, and every time I smile at them...they give me a totally blank look in return. Every time. I don't know how I have the nerve to continue doing it, haha. It's like my daily exposure exercise.

I wish I didn't smile though. It hinders my efforts to be intimidating, which is my main goal in life.


----------



## Deion (Jul 26, 2013)

There are so many things in my head i just can't decide what to say.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, I'm too awkward to even give someone a compliment on here. Don't know what to say to them without sounding creepy.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Should I end my new vlog with rap or dubstep? Both are widely hated lol but I really don't want to use a pop song. Hm. Decisions. :/


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

A simple "hi" brightens my day a little.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope everyone is having an unsafe and unlucky friday the 13th!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Vuldoc said:


> Hope everyone is having an unsafe and unlucky friday the 13th!


Thanks, that's very unthoughtful of you


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I've not heard/listened to the charlatans for an age, like them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> She really did an incredibly job. Jasmine's character is the type that if not done well it looks phony and cartoonish, and Cate Blanchett raised the bar on how to play a dysfunctional character.
> 
> I'm swooning over here for Cate. :b
> Needless to say, it's definitely worth it.


Is the movie itself up with the quality of the performance? Might go treat myself to a theater experience this weekend!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Is the movie itself up with the quality of the performance? Might go treat myself to a theater experience this weekend!


YES. The story goes back and forth, so you don't get the full picture up until the end, which I enjoyed, but I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. But, at least from my perspective, the story is about her, so her performance alone and character are really important. It's depressing, though...
Still, I say:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This "medical anthropology" class was the biggest mistake ever. All of my professor's opinions make me rage.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just closed on a refinance....but screwed up the destination of the closing! I have to go back to the bank, redeposit my cashier's check and then wire the funds over - thank GOD banks are open on Saturday :sigh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I swear I am just about done with this ****ing forum.. :roll


Yeah, I don't think so. :evil Relax, put your feet up and stay awhile.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I have to go to the mall today, but I don't wanna :/

Somebody go there for me please?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I had been born a little earlier, so I could enjoy more of the nineties. I really believe that that decade was better than the ones to come after it... even without all the technology we enjoy now. I miss reading Goosebumps and an episode of _Are You Afraid of the Dark_ would make me giddy and Scholastics... Man things have changed and they will never, ever be like they once were again


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Soo, I got a pretty creepy gift from my grandmother today. Uhhh, she bought the whole family (including me) a errgh grave stone for our birthday's for the year, she said. Told me since my birthday is close to "pick out something special". Thanks, Grandma?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Qualified 2nd for today's race


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> I wish I had been born a little earlier, so I could enjoy more of the nineties. I really believe that that decade was better than the ones to come after it... even without all the technology we enjoy now. I miss reading *Goosebumps and an episode of Are You Afraid of the Dark *would make me giddy and Scholastics... Man things have changed and they will never, ever be like they once were again


I so remember these omg <3



Segafage said:


> Soo, I got a pretty creepy gift from my grandmother today. Uhhh, she bought the whole family (including me) a errgh grave stone for our birthday's for the year, she said. Told me since my birthday is close to "pick out something special". Thanks, Grandma?


Also wtf...


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Soo, I got a pretty creepy gift from my grandmother today. Uhhh, she bought the whole family (including me) a errgh grave stone for our birthday's for the year, she said. Told me since my birthday is close to "pick out something special". Thanks, Grandma?


You mean as in what, it's saved for when you kick it? Yeah that's kinda weird.

Actually if they bought me a grave stone I'd find it hilarious. But I'd put it in my room somewhere. I'm not being buried, no way.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Advertise?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> I wish I had been born a little earlier, so I could enjoy more of the nineties. I really believe that that decade was better than the ones to come after it... even without all the technology we enjoy now. I miss reading Goosebumps and an episode of _Are You Afraid of the Dark_ would make me giddy and Scholastics... Man things have changed and they will never, ever be like they once were again


I agree. The 1990s were pretty filthy. Goosebumps was amazing. I think I may just get check out some from libary to reread, since I don't remember most of it anyways. Also, I'm listening to Nirvana right now :lol.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You mean as in what, it's saved for when you kick it? Yeah that's kinda weird.
> 
> Actually if they bought me a grave stone I'd find it hilarious. But I'd put it in my room somewhere. I'm not being buried, no way.


She has them on "reserved" so when uhhh one of us dies they take the ticket they give you and they make it. She asked me to help design my dad's... erghhh......... and was asking preferences of cremation... or? and she said "well we are all going to die one day. I don't know why this sounds creepy to you all"


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I really hope this works out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Segafage said:


> She has them on "reserved" so when uhhh one of us dies they take the ticket they give you and they make it. She asked me to help design my dad's... erghhh......... and was asking preferences of cremation... or? and she said "well we are all going to die one day. I don't know why this sounds creepy to you all"


My stepmother recently had a conversation about this with me. She's only 65.

I can tell you that funerals are EXPENSIVE. Right after I lost my dad, my mom's financial guardian asked me to prepare her funeral and it was 60% more than my dad's!

Gravestones run into the thousands of dollars alone - it wasn't included in either funeral. It was a separate item.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

There are few moments as depressing as the moment when you've just put everything you want to say into your essay and it turns out to be 500 words too long... :sigh


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to disregard my goals of shredding up and down the guitar neck to instead focus on my innate finger-picking abilities and pursue classical guitar. At least that way I might be an average classical guitar player instead of just a very ordinary shredder.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm going to be pissed if I bothered to get out of bed to go to the zoo today and the ****ing Polars Bears aren't there again doubly if all they've managed to kill any more of the elephants.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> Advertise?


What a joke.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> I agree. The 1990s were pretty filthy. Goosebumps was amazing. I think I may just get check out some from libary to reread, since I don't remember most of it anyways. Also, I'm listening to Nirvana right now :lol.


Haha my older brother (a real 90's kid) bought almost the entire collection- at the rate of a book per week- and they're still in a box somewhere in the basement :b


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I don't get why I'm so nervous I'm shaking right now, when there's nothing to be afraid of......weird.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Errrgh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

PandaBearx said:


> I don't get why I'm so nervous I'm shaking right now, when there's nothing to be afraid of......weird.


Maybe your dehydrated, low on sugar (try drinking a glass of orange juice) ... Haven't ate enough today? Try also snacking on crackers, as your sodium could be a bit low.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Maybe your dehydrated, low on sugar (try drinking a glass of orange juice) ... Haven't ate enough today? Try also snacking on crackers, as your sodium could be a bit low.


That's true thanks girly, haven't really had anything besides coffee today. I'll be sure to eat and drink a few things and see if the shakes go away. Oh and :squeeze for that "erghhh" hope you're okay my friend.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

PandaBearx said:


> That's true thanks girly, haven't really had anything besides coffee today. I'll be sure to eat and drink a few things and see if the shakes go away.


Uhh yeah, and if you haven't drank anything.. but coffee... that might be the issue right there.. Caffeine causes major anxiety with some people especially if you don't eat and drink other things with it.

You should really eat and drinking something... like... now :wife


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Uhh yeah, and if you haven't drank anything.. but coffee... that might be the issue right there.. Caffeine causes major anxiety with some people especially if you don't eat and drink other things with it.
> 
> You should really eat and drinking something... like... now :wife


Oh no, not the bread roller..........thingy I forgot the name of, she means business, Kidding, but on it girly! *breaks out the chips, ice cream, popcorn, cake, pie, brownies, burgers and tons of water* no worries.

Just remembered rolling pin, well I'm a genius :teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

PandaBearx said:


> Oh no, not the bread roller..........thingy I forgot the name of, she means business, Kidding, but on it girly! *breaks out the chips, ice cream, popcorn, cake, pie, brownies, burgers and tons of water* no worries.
> 
> Just remembered rolling pin, well I'm a genius :teeth


*
*Replaces that with a Salad, Crackers & Cheese, Yogurt, glass of Juice, and Water* *

That is a bit better.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Segafage said:


> *
> *Replaces that with a Salad, Crackers & Cheese, Yogurt, glass of Juice, and Water* *
> 
> That is a bit better.


:teeth What you recommended is more nutritious I suppose, so thanks! Plus it just sounds more appealing to me, especially a salad that sounds pretty good right about now. :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

PandaBearx said:


> :teeth What you recommended is more nutritious I suppose, so thanks! Plus it just sounds more appealing to me, especially a salad that sounds pretty good right about now. :yes


After writing this out... I started re-creating it for my own lunch. I looove vegetables. I'm craving a huge salad. mmmmmmm.-

People think I'm crazy 

*Shares with panda*


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Segafage said:


> After writing this out... I started re-creating it for my own lunch. I looove vegetables. I'm craving a huge salad. mmmmmmm.-
> 
> People think I'm crazy
> 
> *Shares with panda*


 *noms on veggies* why thank you.  And yeah I don't get it I love veggies way more than I do potato chips or anything like that, sure I'll _occasionally_ crave something like french fries.........but I like the sweet potato ones :teeth. I'm just a veggie person I guess, mainly veggies, cheese and bread..........:idea like a vegetable pizza. Oh god that sounds yummy.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So two of my "friends" on facebook are in a relationship. Turns out its my boyfriends best friends ex, and one of his friends. The funny part is that they lived together with another friend, and now every single roommate in that group has been with that girl. Shes hopping from friend to friend. I said a kind of mean joke about the whole thing last night... now Im getting all sorts of notifications that people have commented after me. Im not even going to bother checking though. Everyones just going to gang up on me and call me a b*tch. Nothing I really need to read. I don't usually do stuff like this.. I don't really know why I did this time. I guess because I don't really like either of them and the whole situation is kind of funny. It was a mean and immature thing to do though.. but its already done so its staying there.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

PandaBearx said:


> *noms on veggies* why thank you.  And yeah I don't get it I love veggies way more than I do potato chips or anything like that, sure I'll _occasionally_ crave something like french fries.........but I like the sweet potato ones :teeth. I'm just a veggie person I guess, mainly veggies, cheese and bread..........:idea like a vegetable pizza. Oh god that sounds yummy.


Haha! Same 

I was obsessed with sweet potatoes mmm.

Vegetable pizza. but extra cheese :um


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Haha! Same
> 
> I was obsessed with sweet potatoes mmm.
> 
> Vegetable pizza. but extra cheese :um


Extra cheese all the way :high5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

PandaBearx said:


> Extra cheese all the way :high5


Soooo.... it's a date? 

:yay


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Soooo.... it's a date?
> 
> :yay


On me girly!  :boogie pizza party :yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

PandaBearx said:


> On me girly!  :boogie pizza party :confetti


SCORE!! :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's annoying being the middle man in my family


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yeah. You need to ignore them. Save yourself some headaches.
> 
> Until they push creationism into schools.
> 
> Then the smart kids will riot the **** out of that school. Yep.


Yeah, i guess that's all you can do when they've passed the point (of no return?) where their beliefs are so strong that any amount of education can't influence them. I'm hoping the minds of young people are more malleable though.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

american apparel is kinda sexist but... sweatshop-free


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel terrible.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

this is a serious problem I face every day(except I'm not anna nicole smith)


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

I got invited to a gay bar/club in West Hollywood tonight for a co-worker's b-day. I think I'm the only guy he invited....the rest are girls, mostly co-workers. Not sure if I should go. I'm not gay btw.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't wait for horror movies to play on T.V


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> So two of my "friends" on facebook are in a relationship. Turns out its my boyfriends best friends ex, and one of his friends. The funny part is that they lived together with another friend, and now every single roommate in that group has been with that girl. Shes hopping from friend to friend. I said a kind of mean joke about the whole thing last night... now Im getting all sorts of notifications that people have commented after me. Im not even going to bother checking though. Everyones just going to gang up on me and call me a b*tch. Nothing I really need to read. I don't usually do stuff like this.. I don't really know why I did this time. I guess because I don't really like either of them and the whole situation is kind of funny. *It was a mean and immature thing to do though.. but its already done so its staying there.*


you could apologise perhaps. It's a good thing when people recognise they were mean and then apologise for being mean.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Man, that Michigan football game was CLOSE. I almost tore my hair out I was so stressed watching it......


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> So two of my "friends" on facebook are in a relationship. Turns out its my boyfriends best friends ex, and one of his friends. The funny part is that they lived together with another friend, and now every single roommate in that group has been with that girl. Shes hopping from friend to friend. I said a kind of mean joke about the whole thing last night... now Im getting all sorts of notifications that people have commented after me. Im not even going to bother checking though. Everyones just going to gang up on me and call me a b*tch. Nothing I really need to read. I don't usually do stuff like this.. I don't really know why I did this time. I guess because I don't really like either of them and the whole situation is kind of funny. It was a mean and immature thing to do though.. but its already done so its staying there.


:lol

If nothing else, I admire your tenacity in saying what was on your mind in the first place.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate seeing thinly veiled digs at other forum members written by toxic people, just stay clear of those you don't get along with and stop being so venomous.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

JAkDy said:


> you could apologise perhaps. It's a good thing when people recognise they were mean and then apologise for being mean.


Eh.. I really don't care enough to apologize. I mean it might have hurt her feelings a bit.. but shes slept with the majority of my boyfriends friends, so its on everyone elses mind as well. I didn't call her a name or anything, I just said "Well that's 3/4 I guess my boyfriends next." I don't really feel bad for calling them out. They'll most likely break up within a couple months anyways. If its anything like his last relationship, hell do meth behind her back and try to sleep with middle schoolers. The sad part is that Im 100% serious. Theres all kinds of stupid drama that goes on with these people. I could write a damn book.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Today was ****ing cold. And windy. Not a nice mix.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got back from the pub... this is the first time I've been properly drunk in absolutley ages. It kinda sucks that I have to drink so much to let my real personality show.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Charmander said:


> Just got back from the pub... this is the first time I've been properly drunk in absolutley ages. It kinda sucks that I have to drink so much to let my real personality show.


What did you end up drinking?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Segafage said:


> What did you end up drinking?


I had some wine to make myself less anxious before getting there (didn't help much) and then had cider when I was there, but they gave me it in pint glasses so I had a bit too much. :b Oh well, I'd rather have alcohol that tastes nice compared to something nasty like whiskey.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Charmander said:


> I had some wine to make myself less anxious before getting there (didn't help much) and then had cider when I was there, but they gave me it in pint glasses so I had a bit too much. :b Oh well, I'd rather have alcohol that tastes nice compared to something nasty like whiskey.


Oi no hating on Whiskey!

I actually tried mixing Fanta Grape with Rum last night and it was surprisingly good. Good enough for me to become extremely inebriated.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Charmander said:


> I had some wine to make myself less anxious before getting there (didn't help much) and then had cider when I was there, but they gave me it in pint glasses so I had a bit too much. :b Oh well, I'd rather have alcohol that tastes nice compared to something nasty like whiskey.


Mmm, Cider


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Let's make this fleeting moment last forever.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

My fat keeps me safe from having to deal with the majority of people, and until I stop thinking like that I'm not sure I'll ever be able to get back down to my ideal weight.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't wait till it's cold enough to wear a trenchcoat again. Or a jacket or coat in general.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Every time I see that bacon user post here, I have the urge to go microwave some bacon. I think Im going to actually do that now. If there is any bacon left anyways.. lord help me if theres not.

Also, I hate being a freakin courier! In pretty much every game youre someones b*tch.. but my job is to be badass and cap fools, _Not_ deliver stuff gahddammit!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I also hate that my instructors, and some of my classmates, dress so damn immaculately. How do they manage to be so perfectly groomed? Stop raising the standards! :wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a day!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup.. there wasn't any left. Time to go find a poor soul to sacrifice to the bacon Lord.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

the German word for "weight gained from emotional eating" is kummerspeck, which is literally grief bacon. Think imma go grief bacon right now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

That beer can't chill fast enough


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't make someone a priority if they only make you an option.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Treat others as you expect to be treated.

How hot is/was the lead singer in limp bizkit, (clean shaven) didn't know what he looked like until today! (minus leg tats)

How cute are bichon malties, my friends just bought one she's sooo tiny!, her converse sz 5 look huge! Its called Millie it should be Minion.


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

karenw said:


> Treat others as you expect to be treated.
> 
> How hot is/was the lead singer in limp bizkit, (clean shaven) didn't know what he looked like until today! (minus leg tats)
> 
> How cute are bichon malties, my friends just bought one she's sooo tiny!, her converse sz 5 look huge!


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

karenw said:


> Thanks Have you got any minions lol, I don't have flash player or whatever I need for pix/vids.


Those? I have several of them


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i hate temperatures


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Got up at 1. Feel so unproductive.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

hmm i need love D :


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I really want pizza tonight :clap


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Slept 15 hours straight. Hadn't slept yesterday, but still. 15 hours. More than half a day. Is this a personal record?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Every time I see that bacon user post here, I have the urge to go microwave some bacon. I think Im going to actually do that now. If there is any bacon left anyways.. lord help me if theres not.
> 
> Also, I hate being a freakin courier! In pretty much every game youre someones b*tch.. but my job is to be badass and cap fools, _Not_ deliver stuff gahddammit!


Doesn't the microwave leave the bacon all squishy and yucky? Never tried it with bacon, but there's some stuff that are like that after microwaved...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Can someone recommend some good and educational documentaries about supervolcanoes? Preferably not just about Yellowstone's(but maybe also about Campi Flegrei, Toba, Taupo Caldera, Aira etc). Like, I'm not as interested in the devastation they would cause(which is obvious and also very cool and horrifying), but how they work. I already know the basics, I just want to know more details. It doesn't have to be a documentary. It can be a lecture on youtube, or something.

Thanks(to anyone who might answer).


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

The BBC did a Horizon programme on supervolcanoes, but it could be a bit basic for you.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Eh.. I really don't care enough to apologize. I mean it might have hurt her feelings a bit.. but shes slept with the majority of my boyfriends friends, so its on everyone elses mind as well. I didn't call her a name or anything, I just said "Well that's 3/4 I guess my boyfriends next." I don't really feel bad for calling them out. They'll most likely break up within a couple months anyways. If its anything like his last relationship, hell do meth behind her back and try to sleep with middle schoolers. The sad part is that Im 100% serious. Theres all kinds of stupid drama that goes on with these people. I could write a damn book.


Fair enough, suppose as long as she doesn't get too bent out of shape from it. There's the other concern that she takes it badly and makes things annoying & difficult for you.


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Can someone recommend some good and educational documentaries about supervolcanoes?


Don't know of any in particular, but there are tons of documentaries about volcanoes here http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My work laptop is running like a dogs breakfast.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Errghhh


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Koichi said:


> The BBC did a Horizon programme on supervolcanoes, but it could be a bit basic for you.





BananaJoe said:


> Don't know of any in particular, but there are tons of documentaries about volcanoes here http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/


Thank you both.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Urgh how did I _ever_ put up with my hair being that long? Never ever again.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

So I found a small bottle of narcotics... And what do you know, it was prescribed to me a couple years ago. Usually I'd shrug it off but seeing how the hospitals guard their narcotics like they were pieces of gold, I'm feeling a sense of glee at my find. 

Unfortunately the expiry date wasn't filled in. Not that I would have taken them anyways I mean. I remember why I was prescribed them and don't think I took them longer than a few days.


----------



## rararaRARAraRAraRA (Aug 26, 2013)

The thing with celebrities in frayed jeans is that it looks so inauthentic. Like, serious-****ing-ly. You make like millions a year, have a beach house on every continent, you're carrying a $6000 handbag and wearing Gucci shoes. And your jeans have holes in them. What the ****??!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I have no idea how Kingdoms of Amalur ended up making me play WoW again :con


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

oh... adult life, you're no fun.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I want someone to tell me what Kafkaesque means so that I can finally feel smart.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I come alive at night.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh

Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh

Eeeeeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't understand why people at work don't appreciate my death metal. Tsk.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Restoring my 07 desktop to factory settings so I can give him away. Im not gonna lie, Im kinda sad to see him go. I get attached to my computers, since I spend my entire life on them. At least I know hes going to a good home! Sadface. :'(

Shhh. I know Im weird.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Restoring my 07 desktop to factory settings so I can give him away. Im not gonna lie, Im kinda sad to see him go. I get attached to my computers, since I spend my entire life on them. At least I know hes going to a good home! Sadface. :'(
> 
> Shhh. I know Im weird.


I kind of just tossed my old one in the trash, and with this one I just throw any parts I replace into a box that either ends up in my closet or in the Ridiculous stacks of boxes in the garage.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I kind of just tossed my old one in the trash, and with this one I just throw any parts I replace into a box that either ends up in my closet or in the Ridiculous stacks of boxes in the garage.


Yeah.. Im pretty sure that's what normal people do lol. Mines just been chillin in our guest room for a year, takin a break from computing.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Great I can relax for a while now that I did all my social interaction for a week.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Yeah.. Im pretty sure that's what normal people do lol. Mines just been chillin in our guest room for a year, takin a break from computing.


Hmm I should get a new motherboard and cpu sometime... but making sure your cpu will be compatible with your motherboard is such a nuisance.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh
> 
> Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh
> 
> Eeeeeeerrrrrrrrr


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUST LURKING !!*

And some extra cheer up picture, yes... :yes


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

My mother put too much pressure on me, so i'll be in the UK next week.

Also, I can't believe im gonna meet someone from SAS in the UK. Last time that happened was like 4 years ago.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

All you can really ask for in life is someday living in a hot dude's beard.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Racing related post. Over the coming 3 weeks the guys have to repair this, if it is salvageable at all to begin with:










Going to be like a bee hive of activity at work!

In other news, the movie "Rush" which is a movie based on the true events of Rivalry between two famous Formula 1 drivers in the 70's is getting incredible reviews and currently sits at 8.4 on imdb, can't wait to see it!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Barette said:


> I want someone to tell me what Kafkaesque means so that I can finally feel smart.


It's a surreal and nightmarish mood/situation where you can sense an eery, yet evasive, presence or underlying/hidden meaning and/or overhanging danger.

Wow. I tried ;_;


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

You did a good job. :]

Last time I heard the word was an episode of Elementary.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Friends and family mentioned Monsanto the other day, and while I'd heard and read of it, it took me some time to remember where I'd heard it and what it actually was. So I said, "is that from Breaking Bad?" No. No it's not, grrrl. :roll


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been using Tumblr properly for only a day and I'm already addicted. :eyes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

probably offline said:


> It's a surreal and nightmarish mood/situation where you can sense an eery, yet evasive, presence or underlying/hidden meaning and/or overhanging danger.
> 
> Wow. I tried ;_;


Ah, now I understand. Thank you!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Segafage said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JUST LURKING !!*
> 
> And some extra cheer up picture, yes... :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Charmander said:


> I've been using Tumblr properly for only a day and I'm already addicted. :eyes


Oh god, I remember when I was addicted to that side

What is your Tumblr account?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the world would be a much better place if everyone rode vespas.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Segafage said:


> Oh god, I remember when I was addicted to that side
> 
> What is your Tumblr account?


http://charizarzar.tumblr.com/

I'll probably spend too much time on it and get sick of it by the end of the week :b


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

woooo! new autechre ep landing 28th october.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Octoberrrrr please come!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like turtles : <


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Breaking Bad makes me cry. Damn good show.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a sense of order and purpose in my life again that's making me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Barette said:


> I want someone to tell me what Kafkaesque means so that I can finally feel smart.





probably offline said:


> It's a surreal and nightmarish mood/situation where you can sense an eery, yet evasive, presence or underlying/hidden meaning and/or overhanging danger.
> 
> Wow. I tried ;_;


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder whether I'll be able to get away with writing the specials in pirate speak, or whether that'd get me a disciplinary ...


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

You boys didn't tag along just to sing Kumbiya at some boyscout bonfire, then again.. maybe you did.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Now that I'm older, I realize how creepy Cabbage Patch dolls are.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i wonder if i'll be able to find my house in gta 5 :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

All the horrible voices in my head of all the people that have told me bad things, go away. It's like I'm in a movie where someone has a bunch of voices in their head that have told them bad things in the past. They only hear the negatives from these people in their head over and over. I probably worded that weirdly.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I love how someone has "judgemental" on their extremely long turn offs list.

Oh no, Shelbster banned herself.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Why am I getting advertisements in my Facebook feed?



> Grand Theft Auto V is trending. WIRED and 3 others posted about it.


That's nice...?

..And the other day, it was something else. I don't care about "what's trending"... Stop it!


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I love how someone has "judgemental" on their extremely long turn offs list.
> 
> Oh no, Shelbster banned herself.


Hahaha!
:lol

It's not like anyone takes those seriously anyway. ops


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Odinn said:


> Hahaha!
> :lol
> 
> It's not like anyone takes those seriously anyway. ops


I'm only teasing.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Oaoisfhgfjfdowjfhabaaaaaaaaaghghg!!! Yup. That's how I feel right now.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I'm only teasing.


:bah
Well you're good at it. :yes

Got me so self-conscious that I changed it! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to run!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

First world problem I guess.. I'd like to go to bed because I have to wake up at 4 AM tomorrow, but my dad is renovating my bedroom right now so I can't. He expected it to be done by early this evening and has been working on it all day, poor thing.

Edit: Oh hey it's suitable for sleeping now! It looks a lot better now.. thanks dad :heart Also gave me the laugh of the day as he described to me the utter horror the state of my room was in :lol (I was at school all day so I couldn't narrate why there were years of dust plumes built up on my window sills).

I'm no longer ashamed to invite people over! :yay


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is it ok to eat fish because they don't have any feelings?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I need to run!


Saaaaaame. Been so lazy lately. It's the perfect time of the year for running too.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Am i the only one who thinks the cuddle emoticon looks more like a make out session? :cuddle


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It bothers me when parents take advantage of the after school program instead of appreciating us caring for their kids. This is all free to them, and we're a nonprofit. My workplace provides:

-Transporation to the building and back to their respective homes
-Homework help every day and ensuring all homework is completed
-A snack every day
-A journal to write in every day and books to read
-Prizes for book review and journal writing contests
-Trips to the library every Tuesday for crafts and library resources
-Trips to the Boys and Girls Club every Wednesday where they get a free meal and computer access 
-Trips to the Boys and Girls Club every Friday to play, meal included

I suppose what really matters is that the kids are staying off the streets and having all these good things provided to them they might not have had otherwise.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Saaaaaame. Been so lazy lately. It's the perfect time of the year for running too.


I did it! Six miles. I still can't believe I sweat so much - that has to be the Paxil!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I m 2 6 c 4 u


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

DisneyMisfit said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the cuddle emoticon looks more like a make out session? :cuddle


Wait... theyre suppose to be cuddling?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

DisneyMisfit said:


> Am i the only one who thinks the cuddle emoticon looks more like a make out session? :cuddle


Maybe because it is! xD


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know why I found this hilarious..


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> Is it ok to eat fish because they don't have any feelings?


Well that's what you think. But what if they do have emotions, even if you can't understand them?

Holy crap! You immoral, evil *******! Ate the poor fishies!


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Wait... theyre suppose to be cuddling?


lol according to the emoticon list. it says cuddle next to it


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Maybe because it is! xD


Haha well they need to either re-name it as making out or make it look more like cuddling lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Odinn said:


> :bah
> Well you're good at it. :yes
> 
> Got me so self-conscious that I changed it! :lol


I'm sorry.  It made me laugh more than anything else.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just watched the final episode of Under the Dome, and as usual it was a cliff hanger.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Weather is back to ****.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vuldoc said:


> I m 2 6 c 4 u


Pazuzu, huh? :troll :evil :lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Went grocery shopping today and bought a bunch of food. When we were about to leave, this teenage guy kinda walked in our path and said "Oh! Hey sorry. Didn't mean to get in your way. I like your hair!" all upbeat and happy-like. The first thought that came to my mind was "Thanks dude! I like your hair.. you kinda look like Jesus if he was into the grunge scene." but I didn't say anything. Just looked at him and looked away. I wish I was one of those people who could say exactly what on their mind whenever they want to. Not one of those people that is too anxious to say anything unless its over the internet or theyre pissed off enough.

Also.. you know you spend too much time on the computer when you say you want to delete something irl. Or even just using the abbreviation "irl" is a give away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

**************
*97,000th POST!*
**************
*:boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nooo I'm stuck in a youtube Pusheen cute video spiral.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I really hate gutting fish. I really, really hate it. I hate having to filet them, I hate holding them, I hate everything about preparing them.

Strangely I have no problem preparing lumps of meat. Debone a joint? Wonderful. Preparing lamb shanks? Perfect. Gutting a rainbow trout? No. Just no.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Parsnip said:


> I really hate gutting fish. I really, really hate it. I hate having to filet them, I hate holding them, I hate everything about preparing them.
> 
> Strangely I have no problem preparing lumps of meat. Debone a joint? Wonderful. Preparing lamb shanks? Perfect. Gutting a rainbow trout? No. Just no.


It's probably the gut part there. And the smell too.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

jkghkgjhklgjiiiklkkggjj;';''hiikkuyuiigh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> **************
> *97,000th POST!*
> **************
> *:boogie :boogie :boogie*


geeez

Congrats!! :lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Pazuzu, huh? :troll :evil :lol


I like to call him captain howdy :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That awkward moment when a 3rd grader won't let you go and says you're her new mommy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

New Dream Theater is a complete letdown.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

She practically had her entire reproductive system taken out four days ago and the only analgesics she needed were Tylenol. What the hell..? If it were me I'd probably be screaming bloody murder into the next week at least...

Also, nursing school is going to give me carpal tunnel. Eventually. I just know it.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy crapl, the SAS chat is just vile. And not even free of trolls. 

It was interesting to try it out, though.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Jesus, she sounds like a man now. Damn that was creepy <_<


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

"_Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming swimming swimming
What do we do, we swim_."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vuldoc said:


> I like to call him captain howdy :b


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Segafage said:


> geeez
> 
> Congrats!! :lol


Thank you! :yay


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Thank you! :yay


Do mods have a 50 post dayly limit?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Watching Seinfeld....

My thought goes something like this:

These commercials are so god damn dumb!!!!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Damn. I had a chance to buy a shopping cart full of cheesenips, Cheetos, and other chips for 10 cents each but was too embarrassed to take all of them...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I might be the only guy in my age range that has no interest in playing video games.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

A few times a year, I randomly think of 9/11 and how I can't believe it happened. And then I start watching videos on it and it looks like a scene out of a movie. I try to imagine what it was like to be there; it must have been horrifying and unreal at the same time.

Can you imagine being a few blocks away from that? Scares the **** out of me...


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> A few times a year, I randomly think of 9/11 and how I can't believe it happened. And then I start watching videos on it and it looks like a scene out of a movie. I try to imagine what it was like to be there; it must have been horrifying and unreal at the same time.
> 
> Can you imagine being a few blocks away from that? Scares the **** out of me...


You know whats funny about 9/11, I was in my second last year of high school and even all the way down here. The severity of the issue was felt very hard. The next day I remember going to school and for that day there were no jocks, geeks, nerds , weirdos w/e.

All those boundaries were broken for that short time as people realized the suffering and devastation that was caused.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

h00dz said:


> ... The next day I remember going to school and for that day there were no jocks, geeks, nerds , weirdos w/e.
> 
> All those boundaries were broken for that short time ...


And how disappointing it is when we so quickly go back to our old ways of factions and fighting with one another.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Holy crapl, the SAS chat is just vile. And not even free of trolls.
> 
> It was interesting to try it out, though.


The chat was fun when I was 16 or, or so... (I didn't mind the trolling then). In-fact joining in once and awhile was sorta fun.. heh.

... Anyone who claims the forums is full of trolls, just for a reality check if you click on chat for 5 minutes, you'll be grateful for the forums again.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> And how disappointing it is when we so quickly go back to our old ways of factions and fighting with one another.


I agree, I guess in a way it showed the strength of humanity in a time of crisis, but at the same time, nothing really changes in the end everyone goes back to there clicks and stereotypes.

Its quite sad really, why can't we be like that all of the time, accepting and understanding of one another?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Just now thinking about how movies always have bullies pushing guys into lockers, I've never seen that when I went to High school. Hmm. I've never really seen bullying, yeah kids being mean, but heh. I know it exists I just never really seen it.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Segafage said:


> The chat was fun when I was 16 or, or so... (I didn't mind the trolling then). In-fact joining in once and awhile was sorta fun.. heh.
> 
> ... Anyone who claims the forums is full of trolls, just for a reality check if you click on chat for 5 minutes, you'll be grateful for the forums again.


I partake in the odd snifter of SAS chat everynow and then.. and majority of the time I am left feeling like this:


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

h00dz said:


> I partake in the odd snifter of SAS chat everynow and then.. and majority of the time I am left feeling like this:


It's fun to go in chat whilst buzzed, though.. Sorta entertaining. Maybe half the people in chat act like that cos they are to nervous to go in chat without drinking and when they go on chat, they are to social and silly stuff? :lol

:stu


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I cant do chat. Its just like real life conversations with large groups. I have no idea whats going on, cant relate, and don't know how to butt in. Sometimes I log in and just watch the conversation for fun though. It gets weird in there.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Segafage said:


> It's fun to go in chat whilst buzzed, though.. Sorta entertaining. Maybe half the people in chat act like that cos they are to nervous to go in chat without drinking and when they go on chat, they are to social and silly stuff? :lol
> 
> :stu


You know, I wouldn't be surprised at all, after going on tiny and seeing the amount of people that drink and chat.

It's probably not that much different here also.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

h00dz said:


> You know, I wouldn't be surprised at all, after going on tiny and seeing the amount of people that drink and chat.
> 
> It's probably not that much different here also.


oh man, tinychat brings back soo many old memories.

The first time I got drunk was on tinychat room with SAS'er's in it. :um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate being in a waiting room sitting there being awkward, people staring at stuff, staring at their phones, want to pick something but can't.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Nothing ever goes as planned

I wonder how long it will be before I come across another _her_


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tim in The Perfect Getaway?! Thanks TBS!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

anonymid said:


>


xD I love that movie.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

just watched "sleepers" Very good.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> I think I might be the only guy in my age range that has no interest in playing video games.


Playing games? I barely do that.

Listening to people talk about games while doing other stuff? Do this a ton.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have never played video games as well.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

nope. dont come back to this website, just dont click it, why did I click, why am I back here, what the shell is wrong with me. every time I stay away you keep dragging me back; you're like the ex's profile on facebook I can help but click out of "i need to feel horrible" curiosity because a bad feel is better than no feel - ernest heminggay

server girl asked me if I wanted sugar in my mocha today. had to tell her I aint bout that life and this aint gonna work out. one imaginary relationship down, infinite more to go.

every time I ask myself _whats wrong with me?_, its so hard to say because I have *so* many options


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Elad said:


> nope. dont come back to this website, just dont click it, why did I click, why am I back here, what the shell is wrong with me. every time I stay away you keep dragging me back; you're like the ex's profile on facebook I can help but click out of "i need to feel horrible" curiosity because a bad feel is better than no feel - ernest heminggay
> 
> server girl asked me if I wanted sugar in my mocha today. had to tell her I aint bout that life and this aint gonna work out. one imaginary relationship down, infinite more to go.
> 
> every time I ask myself _whats wrong with me?_, its so hard to say because I have *so* many options


I'll fix u cant, punch on at maccas mate! just let me fukin do my line first carnt.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

h00dz said:


> I'll fix u cant, punch on at maccas mate! just let me fukin do my line first carnt.


*wot the fok did ye just say 2 me m8? u best b avin a giggle. i dropped out of newcastle primary skool im the sickest bloke ull ever meet & ive nicked ova 300 chocolate globbernaughts frum tha corner shop. im trained in street fitin' & im the strongest foker in tha entire newcastle gym. yer nothin to me but a cheeky lil bellend w/ a fit mum & fakebling. ill waste u and smash a fokin bottle oer yer head bruv, i swer 2 christ. ya think u can fokin run ya gabber at me whilst sittin on yer arse behind a lil screen? think again wanka. im callin me homeboys rite now preparin for a proper scrap. A roomble thatll make ur nan sore jus hearin about it. yer a waste bruv. me crew be all over tha place & ill beat ya to a proper fokin pulp with me fists wanka. if i aint satisfied w/ that ill borrow me m8s cricket paddle & see if that gets u the fok out o' newcastle ya daft kunt. if ye had seen this bloody fokin mess commin ye might a' kept ya gabber from runnin. but it seems yea stupid lil ****, innit? ima ****e fury & ull drown in it m8. ur ina proper mess knob.
*


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Elad said:


> *wot the fok did ye just say 2 me m8? u best b avin a giggle. i dropped out of newcastle primary skool im the sickest bloke ull ever meet & ive nicked ova 300 chocolate globbernaughts frum tha corner shop. im trained in street fitin' & im the strongest foker in tha entire newcastle gym. yer nothin to me but a cheeky lil bellend w/ a fit mum & fakebling. ill waste u and smash a fokin bottle oer yer head bruv, i swer 2 christ. ya think u can fokin run ya gabber at me whilst sittin on yer arse behind a lil screen? think again wanka. im callin me homeboys rite now preparin for a proper scrap. A roomble thatll make ur nan sore jus hearin about it. yer a waste bruv. me crew be all over tha place & ill beat ya to a proper fokin pulp with me fists wanka. if i aint satisfied w/ that ill borrow me m8s cricket paddle & see if that gets u the fok out o' newcastle ya daft kunt. if ye had seen this bloody fokin mess commin ye might a' kept ya gabber from runnin. but it seems yea stupid lil ****, innit? ima ****e fury & ull drown in it m8. ur ina proper mess knob.
> *


That quote never gets old man...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I will be here. On the edge of you waiting to cross over.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So in my religious studies class (fascinating elective) we touched briefly on how some ordinary people experience moments where they believe god has spoken to them, given them a mission, "shown" himself, etc., and I don't understand how that's considered acceptable... It sounds awfully symptomatic of a bipolar manic episode if your sensory perceptions and mind are misfiring that way.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

When I was going to a private school it was all grades. One time at lunch a little girl sat by me. She told me she had a dream where God visited her. He sat across from her at a table and talked to her. That's as much as I remember. I was touched she shared that with me.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

2 days back on SAS and I'm already arguing with SAS's feminist clan. :roll


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Elad said:


> nope. dont come back to this website, just dont click it, why did I click, why am I back here, what the shell is wrong with me. every time I stay away you keep dragging me back; you're like the ex's profile on facebook I can help but click out of "i need to feel horrible" curiosity because a bad feel is better than no feel - ernest heminggay
> 
> server girl asked me if I wanted sugar in my mocha today. had to tell her I aint bout that life and this aint gonna work out. one imaginary relationship down, infinite more to go.
> 
> every time I ask myself _whats wrong with me?_, its so hard to say because I have *so* many options


I love everything about this post.



Hadron said:


> 2 days back on SAS and I'm already arguing with SAS's feminist clan. :roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I really need to look after my health


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i would like some candy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol why do people here always assume that when a woman disagrees with you she's automatically labeled a Feminist? Men here always assume that LOL

We can't disagree like normal human beings we are just labeled a femanazi and that's it. Maybe you shouldn't have wrote such sexists things in the first place...not our fault.

Get over yourselves with this feminist talk.

Seems like some men disagree with them as well but don't call them out. Bros before hoes.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

thats the last time I **** around with the use by date of chicken breast; I've spent the last 3 hours throwing up the last 24 hours worth of food.

was probably a ****ing feminist too.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn those feminist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Have to see the argument. Will check your profiles to find it, yo ho!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Google search for a character and I get a bunch of shirtless pictures with ridiculous abs. Scroll down a bit more and theres a picture of him with a gigantic dick. I had to look at that for a second.. I couldn't believe what I was seeing :teeth. But wtf, fans? Really?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I love candy corn.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Three little old ladies complained to my manager, because I wasn't on the deli counter and they missed my smiling face. That made my day a whole lot better, especially after spilling pickled whelks all over myself.

People who miss you when you're not there, and actively tell people that you're the best assistant on the counters, are always mood lifters.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

^I just had to look up "whelks". Why didn't you just say snails?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's too bad I could never get interested in Star Trek. What a franchise, with so _many _television seasons and so many movies that I could drown myself in. But nope... just got nothin' for it.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> ^I just had to look up "whelks". Why didn't you just say snails?


Because they may be sea snails, but they're specifically the sea snails lumped into that wonderful grouping of whelks. Plus if I say "snail" customers go "eurgh", but if I say "whelk" customers go "yummy".


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Google search for a character and I get a bunch of shirtless pictures with ridiculous abs. Scroll down a bit more and theres a picture of him with a gigantic dick. I had to look at that for a second.. I couldn't believe what I was seeing :teeth. But wtf, fans? Really?


No yaoi? That's disappointing.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Should've been a professional football player (soccer) sighhhh. Far too many injuries as a kid runied my chances of that. I still play for fun with a team and still have frightening speed, but my legs just couldn't take it if I tried out for a low level pro team


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Why does SAS make you wait 15 seconds between searches?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm almost to 1,000 posts. I wonder if I will make it?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

mattmc said:


> No yaoi? That's disappointing.


Well yeah that happens a lot too.. which is why I avoid deviantart like the plague now days. But this was google search, hah. I didn't expect a giant penis to show up.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Well yeah that happens a lot too.. which is why I avoid deviantart like the plague now days. But this was google search, hah. I didn't expect a giant penis to show up.


Good things often come to those who don't ask for them.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm in a serious need of a haircut.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sometimes I look up to the sky and think: why is there no pizza in the fridge!? BECAUSE IT'S IN THE FREEZER AND IT'S TOO BLOODY COLD TO GO OUT AND GET IT AND I'M JUST IN MY SLIPPERS AND BOXERS HERE UGHHHH.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy hump day.. Really?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok guys, don't panic BUT OMG OMG OMG I'VE LOST A SOCK


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If these don't work as cover I'm screwed


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

meganmila said:


> I love candy corn.


You are a lady of refined taste.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know if it's better or worse that my girlfriends are so kindly towards my weight. They always tell me I'm "skinny", even when I've gained five pounds in two weeks. On one hand, it makes me feel better about myself. But on the other... it makes me lose motivation to get my weight back down :blank


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just pulled a long black hair out of my laptop. I keep finding these in my stuff weeks later, lol. :b


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I am so done and finished with it. Feels great~ (=


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

TOO... MANY... LOLZ!! CAN'T... PROCESS...

Someone should make a thread where you just quote the posts that made you LOL lately or something. Seriously, or a thing where I click something to let a poster know he/she's being funny. I tried just quoting the thing and loling a few times, but that eats my 50 posts up. Besides it could get stalkish when there's a couple really funny users and you keep quoting them...

So loly lol, you guys are funny!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"I'm broken, inherit my life, I'm broken"


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I want american food ;3;


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

laura024 said:


> That awkward moment when a 3rd grader won't let you go and says you're her new mommy.


I don't know this one.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need american food


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

"Trees losing their leaves
And our faces becoming tired
I wish I could discover
Something that doesn't expire
Come and stumble... me"


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

laura024 said:


> That awkward moment when a 3rd grader won't let you go and says you're her new mommy.


Awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

erggj


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

My dog is dreaming at the moment, I believe. He's lying on the floor next to my chair, twitching and grumbling.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

why must i be so hateful towards people who have done nothing bad at all to me?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Segafage said:


> erggj


rfffhh

Ooh yeah, brought back the thread.


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

Tractors are actually hybrids of God and Satan.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> I just pulled a long black hair out of my laptop. I keep finding these in my stuff weeks later, lol. :b


Sorry!! :blush :teeth


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

How do you know what to share? What to say?
Where's the rules to this game we play?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Im going to buy the Satanic Bible and the Necronomicon. I mean, why the heck not? Could be interesting. Downside is that I might be dragged to hell by demon spawn.. but the upside is definitely worth it.

Smoke meth, hail Satan. AmIRight?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's Friday! Full day of work to go then it's going to be a rum and GTA weekend methinks.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Jcgrey said:


> **** cancer!
> god if there is one, **** ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ****ing help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


:blank

This is for real?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> **** cancer!
> god if there is one, **** ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ****ing help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Oh no....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jcgrey said:


> Yeah. I'm lying about my mom having cancer......WTF


???


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My mother had rectal cancer in 2009. They did an operation and got rid of it. Months of chemo and radiation.... Now the cancer is back and the roctors don't think there is anything they can do for her at this point. So yes I'm ****ing 'real' jesus ****ing christ!!! ****


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

No laugh, never implied that, at all. Sorry for what you're going through.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't recall the last time I was in a picture with another person


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't know why I thought the answer to my throwing up was to eat mcdonalds pancakes and mcmuffins, but I did and I regret nothing. what I don't understand is how something can taste so good going down and so disguising coming back up within ~30minutes. you're a sick man mr mcdonald, a sick sick creepy old man in clown makeup and I ****ing love you for it.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pearl Jam is awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A rare vacation day today!!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Song jams.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love Miranda Kerr's body, it's so perfect. Maybe if I keep eating these biscuits I'll have it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Why am I so scared? Ugh, going to that thing was like walking the plank to my own watery demise. And swimming butt-naked in a flesh-eating bacteria infested pool.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> I love Miranda Kerr's body, it's so perfect. Maybe if I keep eating these biscuits I'll have it.


The curse of the Aussie.

--------------

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/20/justice/chicago-shooting/

Stay classy.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Elad said:


> you're a sick man mr mcdonald, a sick sick creepy old man in clown makeup and I ****ing love you for it.


That's the truth. They have this Mcmuffin that is made between two pieces of french toast... Damn, it's so good but will make you sick for the rest of the day. Totally worth it though.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

the irony of eating vegetarian food at McDonald's... i guess it's kinda good cause the more people pay for it the more the company will focus on it


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

No one cares until you're dead.

What I mean by that really is all these teen suicides recently, no one seemed to care about them whilst they were in "Pain" but once they're dead everyone seems to jump in and care, what's the point in that if they're already dead? And then the worst thing happens, they all just move on and forget about the person. Yep.

I'm in the same boat really, I feel a lack of care from my peers in the real world. I got sick and ended up in hospital and all of a sudden... People cared, then time passed and I was a bit better but no one seemed to care or give me much help at all. It sucks not having any real close friends or being close to family.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't think I'll ever get tired of mowing down gangsters while blasting Britney Spears on the car radio in GTA 5.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

vanilla90 said:


> Don't think I'll ever get tired of mowing down gangsters while blasting Britney Spears on the car radio in GTA 5.


I must have this game, if only to recreate such a magical moment. It also sounds like fun to play when drunk.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm such a hypocrite. All I want is a game of killer and a venture out somewhere. :evil


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

_For I shall stand in my tower above the world, watching it choke from the fumes of gasoline. And I alone light the match.

"Let it burn."_


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

In 4 days I'll be in the UK. How the hell did I let that happen again?!:roll


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love the way they mix languages in the show Vikings. I always hate it when I watch something where people are supposed to be from different places but they all speak English without even distinctions of English accents to denote where people hail from


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Thatguy55 said:


> No one cares until you're dead.
> 
> What I mean by that really is all these teen suicides recently, no one seemed to care about them whilst they were in "Pain" but once they're dead everyone seems to jump in and care, what's the point in that if they're already dead? And then the worst thing happens, they all just move on and forget about the person. Yep.


That is the truth you said there. That's why suicide has become this big show people put up, and then ahem... "fail," at doing it. Suicide is someone shouting "look at me."

In reality, suicide is the easiest thing to do like, ever. I mean,surviving is the one that takes effort. Killing yourself or getting yourself killed is easy.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

wait and see... 

hoping things will fix themselves sometimes works though it's not the best way of going about things.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor rhinos, poachers are you for real or what? They should be tracked down and outrightly shot. (poachers of course)


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Hadron said:


> In 4 days I'll be in the UK. How the hell did I let that happen again?!:roll


Oh Hadders.. You love it.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

So I'm not an overly sensitive person really. Or actually I am sensitive, but hardly ever show it, even then I'm alone - I don't cry, I just don't. BUT. I'VE BEEN READING THIS BOOK . It's called "The Fault in Our Stars" and I am literally weeping. Ok, not now exactly, but I was weeping. 

It's either raging hormones or something like that or that this book is really, really sad. But I understand that that it is also very, very young-adult-fiction-y and sentimental, I mean 15-year-old kids kind of sentimental ("It would be a privilege to have my heart broken by you" ) and all, but I just can't help it, I cried like a baby


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

sanspants08 said:


> I must have this game, if only to recreate such a magical moment. It also sounds like fun to play when drunk.


Wait 'til you start taking strippers out in fighter jets and then landing them in the Pacific ocean. Endless fun.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've wanted to get into vlogging for a long time, but I'm very camera shy. The only thing that makes sense for me to talk about right now, given my current lifestyle is vlogging about anxiety and hopefully gradually trying to turn my life around and documenting it as I do. I already make travel videos and I guess I'll continue to upload those, but not sure whether this vlogging thing is a good idea or not. When it's out there you can't take it back, hmm... I probably wouldn't go into too much detail just the basics. I don't know..


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've wanted to get into vlogging for a long time, but I'm very camera shy. The only thing that makes sense for me to talk about right now, given my current lifestyle is vlogging about anxiety and hopefully gradually trying to turn my life around and documenting it as I do. I already make travel videos and I guess I'll continue to upload those, but not sure whether this vlogging thing is a good idea or not. When it's out there you can't take it back, hmm... I probably wouldn't go into too much detail just the basics. I don't know..


Do it. Helps with exposure greatly. I've been doing it for a few months, if you want any advice feel free to ask!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Facebook is f-ing depressing. Went there today and reminded myself why I deleted my account, then reminded why I cancelled the deletion. It's an obligation having that an account in that ****...


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

somename said:


> Facebook is f-ing depressing. Went there today and reminded myself why I deleted my account, then reminded why I cancelled the deletion. It's an obligation having that an account in that ****...


I do the same thing too. I really need to stay way from facebook...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Today my manager took me aside and said we needed to talk. I started getting paranoid I did something wrong. It turns out the 1st and 2nd grade teacher put in her 2 weeks, and she wants me to be the new teacher. I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im bummed my thread got deleted! I didn't get to read all of the responses. I guess we aren't suppose to make threads about suicide at all? I thought it was only against the rules when we post it about ourselves. Rather than just talking about it in general.. or the horrible way the public reacts to it. I still worry about whoever posted that. Id feel terrible if it were me and I got responses telling me I should do it. I cant imagine whoever posted that feels very good about themselves right now.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

aquilla said:


> So I'm not an overly sensitive person really. Or actually I am sensitive, but hardly ever show it, even then I'm alone - I don't cry, I just don't. BUT. I'VE BEEN READING THIS BOOK . It's called "The Fault in Our Stars" and I am literally weeping. Ok, not now exactly, but I was weeping.
> 
> It's either raging hormones or something like that or that this book is really, really sad. But I understand that that it is also very, very young-adult-fiction-y and sentimental, I mean 15-year-old kids kind of sentimental ("It would be a privilege to have my heart broken by you" ) and all, but I just can't help it, I cried like a baby


don't you usually read Tolstoy and Baudelaire? I wouldn't have thought a young adult tear jerker would work on you! but we're all allowed our guilty pleasures :b

I'm thinking about how to push my cooking further. Should look into those courses community colleges offer.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

i want to go to scotland...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you out there? Are you the missing part of me?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> Im bummed my thread got deleted!


Errrrrgh...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I missed two replies in that one thread about bisexuals from a few days ago. Why did they have to go and delete the whole thing?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I missed two replies in that one thread about bisexuals from a few days ago. Why did they have to go and delete the whole thing?


Probably getting to risky, stuff like that usually needs to go into the 18+ section.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Why does 'How to be a Vancouverite' have over 300K views on Youtube?

okay so it did make me choke on my spit a few times :lol omg it's so true


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

h00dz said:


> Probably getting to risky, stuff like that usually needs to go into the 18+ section.


I loved all the responses I got before that. Lots of guys disagreeing with my statement that many men are okay with being sucked off by another guy but wouldn't kiss another guy. Very funny. :lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

6666 :evil


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kj;fakldjka;dkfj;asf


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

oskie said:


> oh and I'm not gay.


Hmp.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Studying a postgrad art crime program in in Italy just sounds really interesting. I also wonder what's it like being part of the FBI's 14 person art crime team. I wonder what kind of inside jokes they have amongst each another in that club I'm being left out of.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome game of Rugby League tonight!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Awesome game of Rugby League tonight!


Rugby sucks, AFL for the win! :teeth


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

What movie should I watch!? 3;


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Eggcellent


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

h00dz said:


> Rugby sucks, AFL for the win! :teeth


We can't talk anymore.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

nml said:


> don't you usually read Tolstoy and Baudelaire? I wouldn't have thought a young adult tear jerker would work on you! but we're all allowed our guilty pleasures :b
> 
> I'm thinking about how to push my cooking further. Should look into those courses community colleges offer.


I know, I know  And actually yes, I manage to read young adult fiction and Baudelaire simultaneously - it's like a super power, huh? And there's a pile of my course related books I have to read on my night table, too . So I have plenty of better literature options than "The Fault in Our Stars" - I almost feel guilty of this little girly pleasure. But then again, I cannot help it, not to quote TFIOS or anything, but "emotions demand to be felt"


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

oskie said:


> Sorry for the long post. I put this in the random thoughts thread because I have nowhere else to post this and I just felt like typing


Ouch, not a very good night -- an interesting read, though.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Superfood said:


> Thinking about changing my avatar to a picture of my cleavage.


If it makes you happy. The Hodor picture is cool.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Superfood said:


> Thinking about changing my avatar to a picture of my cleavage.


me 2

ok will you do it if i do it?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A "Revy Ripple", my first drink of this weekend. Cheers All!


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you ever tried an item of clothing on in a store and...got stuck? I've never quite felt such terror. 

And oh yeah I'm going to have a niece any day now. I forgot about that.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ cheers cb, having a beer myself







. first one for a good few months.
did a review of sorts on worthington white shield. here are my thoughts.

the original fresh version of this ipa lacks a bit of complexity and punch but is a well made example of a classic british ipa. aging the bottle a few years sometimes is said to improve a beer like this in terms of its flavour. but for me there really wasn't much of an improvement in a mature bottle over a fresh one. it still lacks a bit of complexity and real character. its a good beer but I was a little disappointed. something to note, I think this bottle was bought before the merge with molson coors. it might be worth buying a bottle and trying again to see if the new brewery in charge can get an aged beer right.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

aquilla said:


> I know, I know  And actually yes, I manage to read young adult fiction and Baudelaire simultaneously - it's like a super power, huh? And there's a pile of my course related books I have to read on my night table, too . So I have plenty of better literature options than "The Fault in Our Stars" - I almost feel guilty of this little girly pleasure. But then again, I cannot help it, not to quote TFIOS or anything, but "emotions demand to be felt"


like a super power, well I guess you could call it that! think I'd prefer adamantine claws or something though :b and maybe you should feel guilty, I'm not sure old Charles Baudelaire would approve of this "The Fault in Our Stars"! but hey, someone who plays as many mindless video games and watches as much football as me doesn't really have the right to criticise anyone's little indulgences


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Did this up-jumped little cow just say "I'm out of your league"? Honey, there isn't a girl in the world who is out of my league, they just don't know me yet .


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> What movie should I watch!? 3;


The Place Beyond The Pines

(If you like crime/drama films.)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My boyfriend and I are very different...

I exist, and he doesn't.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

laura024 said:


> My boyfriend and I are very different...
> 
> I exist, and he doesn't.


Pshhh any guy who looks over you is a FOOL I tell ye, a FOOL. Go forth and pull.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Need to stop worrying about other people lives and more about my own


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Life's little pleasures is hot pouring stew or soup over cold rice and feeling the two temperatures in your mouth.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I still feel like absolute crap. But whatever, I guess.

I don't have any small paint brushes.. so I think Im going to use a makeup brush. Same thing, right?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

laura024 said:


> My boyfriend and I are very different...
> 
> I exist, and he doesn't.


:teeth Took me a second.. but I got it....:teeth


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

my trollycart supermarket steering skills arnt as sharp as they were. I used to roam the aisles so smoothly, side to side, swerving, not under/over steering the corners, just dodging the old ladies and babies like a damn pro. now I'm all over the ****ing shop, having the lift wheels off the ground to make simple soup aisle asian lady turns like a damn noob. I used to be the ****ing ricky bobby of walmart and ramen noodles god damn it.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

It's the little things that mean the most... for better or worse.

Also:

What the hell is up with television, too much reality programming!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it a good thing or a bad thing when someone comments on your lack of makeup when you are actually wearing quite a bit?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Is it a good thing or a bad thing when someone comments on your lack of makeup when you are actually wearing quite a bit?












^ Although something tells me you weren't wearing as much as she has onuke


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I need scissors 61!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

h00dz said:


> ^ Although something tells me you weren't wearing as much as she has onuke


I can't see her makeup. The hair is blocking the view.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Still trying to find how this all makes sense. How it's supposed to work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's going to be a nice day tomorrow!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i want to lay in a field and just stare upward into the sky forever.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

All I did this weekend was skype and play GTAV. Oh and I ate terribly.

I hope I can do it again sometime.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

4 months out of the army and I've lost so much weight. Way too much running and not enough eating. Meh.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

oskie said:


> The Place Beyond The Pines
> 
> (If you like crime/drama films.)


I'll look into it, thanks


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love it when I start to pee and suddenly I'm shooting two separate streams at 90degrees to eachother.

That's my favorite thing.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I love it when I start to pee and suddenly I'm shooting two separate streams at 90degrees to eachother.
> 
> That's my favorite thing.


ROFL. I feel you *bro fist*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I love it when I start to pee and suddenly I'm shooting two separate streams at 90degrees to eachother.
> 
> That's my favorite thing.


That has happened to me unfortunately.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> I love it when I start to pee and suddenly I'm shooting two separate streams at 90degrees to eachother.
> 
> That's my favorite thing.


One of the reasons I've chosen to sit down. Life is simpler then.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

**** the Frustration forum!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Whiskey, Herb, & The Manchester Derby...Tis A Solid Sunday Morning


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I think I have some safety problems... because I always feel unsafe :hide
and now I can't even lock myself in the room, thats awful, how could she do that for me
damn every time i go outside I'm afraid that something bad will happen to me, hate this _


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Ahhh my leg! It's waking up! ****! Why did I sit in that position?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

My triceps are aching like a mutha****a! >.<

Also, I should probably get a practice-butterfly knife to save me cutting my fingers to **** while practicing new tricks :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

vanilla90 said:


> Ok guys, don't panic BUT OMG OMG OMG I'VE LOST A SOCK


Here's the good news. I found it. Now, the bad news...


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_sas chat mods )))))))))))))))))))))))))))) thinks that a painting on the naked body is something like porn pic. nice.

_


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm sick of random people making conversation w/me in public, me trying to be good and answer their questions honestly and then them acting all judgmental because of my honest answers to their questions. Sux being judged for stuff like never having a BF and not driving and being vegetarian.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I finally rediscovered this song after so many years. :eyes Yes, this has definitely improved my mood.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish I could spend more of my time being happy.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I played a fun game..lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Puked in front of one of my oldest friends yesterday. She just sat next to me, gave me a bottle of water when I was done and said, "well there was no hair to hold, so my job as a supportive friend was easy. Want a cigarette?" 

I feel so much closer to her now. ha.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

oh Captcha, you always know what's on my mind, "stop wasting time"


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

"Meditative, immersive, and vivid" are perfect adjectives to describe this author's writing. If only my days could take such a tone.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 27594

Jail or work not seeing the difference


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

mcdonalds frozen coke and movenpick crème brûlée icecream tub on a monday night, classy as ****.



















I made this post because I completely forgot about what I was originally going to post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Creamy Smoked Salmon Fettuccine 
*










Absolutely delicious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Since we are on a food chat:










yummo


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mmmm, food.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hy O_O


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

some of the only things I miss about england










wouldtradesoulfor/10


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Flight take-off in 12 hours. I'd better get some sleep....


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

sometimes I just feel like going full retard in public.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

My sister finally admitted to me she suffers from Social Anxiety, right when I'm on the verge of saying I've completely cured my own.

Strange.

Kind of ironic though, although granted she's always been the quiet one out of the two of us and the one who was more in the background while I was usually the one taking center stage she's the who actually has friends, has had boyfriends and goes out such and such, and I'm the one who has a loud mouth but actually just sits at home all day with no friends lol.

Oh well.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

something different about today... something in the air i think.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

It's true. My cats always slept on top those old tube TVs back in the day, especially when the house was chilly.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I'm pissed! :drunk :eyes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Swedish accents. Aussie and Swedish accents, oh yummy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm at the airport right now. Got here way too early. Good thing i like airports.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I love Knock Galley West..  Shame they didn't make more music..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Since we are on a food chat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks awesome


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Can two anxious hearts beat as one?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

So this is it. In two weeks I'm going to be a 1st and 2nd grade teacher.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

laura024 said:


> So this is it. In two weeks I'm going to be a 1st and 2nd grade teacher.


Congrats! :clap

Have a friend whose trying to do the same. :yes


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just had a minor operation. Now I have some stitches and a cool scar.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Flight leaves in an hour and a half. Got past all the security bullcrap. Now lets get something to eat.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Ironing is therapeutic for the soul.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi SAS, how are you?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

The fact that other people exist really, really bums me out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just saw this posted on my sisters facebook music page:



> Hi.
> 
> I have been listening to your music and at first I thought it was really good and I enjoyed the sound you had. I then went into your pictures and it spoilt it for me. When I was listening to your music I pictured you to be a slim pretty girl but in fact you are not. You need to lose some kilos if you want to make it. No one is going to want to watch a fatty sing on stage. I do not mean any disrespect but pure honesty. People want to see pretty skinny women singing. It is just how it is. Lose so weight and I am sure you will do better with your music.
> 
> Sent from facebook user.


My rage level is off the scale and my sister although overweight would not qualify for anything more than chubby. I just....


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

My study's only been going on for four weeks and I already feel like I need a holiday. This is new.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Umm.. im playing DC universe xD


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

One problem at a time, brain. Please.

And to my family: When I say "when I have time", that means Christmas vacation at the earliest.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Hi SAS, how are you?


Hey! I like the new avatar.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> Hey! I like the new avatar.


 I saw it somewhere and thought "that'd make a good avatar for something". What are you doing in the Caribbean?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey SAS!

Ask me some questions on my ask.fm account! entertain me

*Ask.fm*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I saw it somewhere and thought "that'd make a good avatar for something". What are you doing in the Caribbean?


Oh you know, thinking, learning how to drive and drinking lots of rum... :b

I moved back here for the time being.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Marakunda said:


> The fact that other people exist really, really bums me out.


Feel that way too sometimes. Crying next to a pretty, capable person sure to be somebody.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_oh i wrote in wrong thread oh well

_


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Finding less and less time to come on SAS during the week.. Does this mean I'm finally getting a life?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Im going to start being louder about my anxiety around my parents.. instead of pretending I don't have it. Maybe they'll understand a bit more? I don't know. I can hope anyways.

Also.. nervous about working out at a gym. Ive never been to a gym before. Ever. I feel like it might be so weird and embarrassing.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Finding less and less time to come on SAS during the week.. Does this mean I'm finally getting a life?


It certainly sounds like that. I'm severely jealous. Good for you, man!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Bahhhh...Im in the uk.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> It certainly sounds like that. I'm severely jealous. Good for you, man!


I am nothing to be jealous of mate, but thanks..


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Gotta love that buzz...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow @ this gal.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

There is nothing that is louder than silence.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

rdrr said:


> There is nothing that is louder than silence.


I was just going to post about this.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I actually miss my 1 hour commutes to and from school. Long drives in the car are the best.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If I die within the next year, I'll have at least died trying.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not really sure how co-worker made the jump from my anxiety admission to depression, but there we go. I'm not really sure why co-worker 2 is convinced I'm from Cardiff either, or how people fail to realise Cumbria is a real county up North that is not in Scotland or Wales, or even in the vast land known as 'abroad'.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Scarabs are just all around cool: The way the look, they way how they're depicted in art, the symbolism of it being related to the sun god since the way how scarabs rolled poop looked similar to how the sun moved across the sky to the ancient Egyptians. even the pronunciation of 'scarab' is interesting to me. etc.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ahh, back in SAS in a month.... YOU GUYS DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE I WAS GONE?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

You should not click this link but you will:


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ahh, back in SAS in a month.... YOU GUYS DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE I WAS GONE?


Oh hey, welcome back :yay


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Why have I been so slow lately, something's wrong. My typing is off and some words have been looking mighty foreign. Even my comebacks are suffering, my mouth used to be a lethal weapon.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I read a bile-inducing article concerning my ancestral homeland in today's paper. That country has a horrifyingly corrupt government (moving ever closer towards authoritarianism) that largely consists of and discriminates favourably towards the ethnic majority. Also, the funneling of power into the hands of a few select individuals (within a family) borders on absurdity. I sincerely hope that the UN official has a sharp, impenetrable, irrefutable volley of criticisms lined up in her report tomorrow (which is difficult given the surrounding propaganda and lack of international witnesses/journalists/UN-officials in past conflict-ridden regions) because where is the justice.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Parsnip said:


> I'm not really sure how co-worker made the jump from my anxiety admission to depression, but there we go. I'm not really sure why co-worker 2 is convinced I'm from Cardiff either, or how people fail to realise Cumbria is a real county up North that is not in Scotland or Wales, or even in the vast land known as 'abroad'.


Ha, yeah, I think most people in the country seem to forget that there's land west of the north-east.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm im exited to play my game


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I finally rediscovered this song after so many years. :eyes Yes, this has definitely improved my mood.


Was it through GTA V by any chance?


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Not so much a thought but rather a question. The ultimate philosophical question. I seriously want the answer or I don't know if I can keep living life.

What is life, the universe, matter, everything?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

was reading this about paul newman;



> He joined the Navy (it was World War II), and flew as a radioman/gunner on torpedo aircraft. But unlike many, he never made a thing out of it, never pretended to be a hero, never referred to it. In that respect, he was typical of his great generation: It was an obligation, he did it, so what? Now let's get on with life.


really like that kind of modesty/humility.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the thread is broken again? how long is this problem gonna continue for.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I feel like I've been blinded but now I see the light and its cute trimmed delicious vagina light.

so many times I've said to people "dude putting your d in v wont change no thang" so surely because I was unwilling to admit that vaginas are magical. whether your d slides in a v or a v slides onto your d, its all the same. Its a right of passage, its a badge to wear every time someone condescendingly asks "u a virgin?", a degree signed and stamped with your ego as a fertile man. nothing gives a man more confidence in himself than the validation from his love interest/significant other. nothing.

that first entrance is like a million soluble paracetamol dropping into water, the syncing of a city of heartbeats, a symphony of self satisfaction, or that one slightly ingrown hair you've missed with the tweezers repeatedly that you finally latch onto. whether you're gone in 60 seconds or last 40 days and 40 nights it makes no difference, you have advanced to the next level of the game. achievement unlocked. congratulations. 

the people who say it makes no difference are liars, they know it does, they just want to stay ahead of the curve. they've got the secret and they wont pass it on. for 3 easy payments of $19.95 you can receive anthony robbins demotivational video and fleshlight, it really works.

~~~

I'm caught between winter and summer now, the period of realizing "i've gotten so unfit" from lying around eating licorice molds of santas cock with the t-virus. so like usual I'm going back into the gym, lifting some **** over my head while listening to miley cyrus telling me shes putting on her j's and has no respect, wondering what the ****ing point is.

so I do what any normal person does and masturbate staring into the security camera, ok so maybe I didnt but I did the next best thing; drive home calling myself sexually harassing names for being soso weak.

to get some self respect back I decided I might as well go for a 4am run despite living in the city now. I come up to the first traffic light crossing and see a couple of humanoids that reminded me of the frontline orcs from LOTR in miniskirts and cheap lipstick. I didnt think much of this until I got closer and realized they were prostitutes, who started to stare and mouth things at me (headphones activated) its been a long time since I've felt genuine horror like this, the prospect of one of them being the first carrier of airborne gonorrhea crossed my mind. 

as I reached my i-cant-be-****ed-with-this point about 5 minutes later I circled around, passing by the same ho's but half expecting to see sauron and gandalf give me the big eye. instead I get two bald men in a beater cruising past with one arm out, you know, just so you're aware they mean business. you dont **** with someone driving with their arm hanging out the window, that ****s crazy.

and now i'm here, wondering why I even eight-arsed writing all this out, it'll be almost impossible to read though with little to no punctuation and spelling mistakes. perfect. 

dear diary, 

today i tl;dr'd


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm always on your side
Forever near your light
I'm always on your side
Wherever you must fight
Within your darkest night
I'm always on your side


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope I feel better when I wake later on


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I hope I feel better when I wake later on


I hope so too.. :squeeze
-

I met a couple of Bruins fans today. The guy physically looked like a Bruins fan :eyes


----------



## pookashell150 (Sep 26, 2013)

Today, I told a Clemson fan his hat was ugly. He had no comeback :boogie


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> The guy physically looked like a Bruins fan :eyes


Physically looked like a Bruins fan? Was he a large bearded fella who looks a little bit crazy? :lol


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Went and bought some strawberries last night to feed the bobtail lizards which have been living under my desk in my workshop for a while now but the have decided to leave and are gone how disappointing I enjoyed the company


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

*sigh*


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Physically looked like a Bruins fan? Was he a large bearded fella who looks a little bit crazy? :lol


He was tall and big and he did in fact have a bit of a beard :lol

Not sure about the crazy but wasn't about to poke it


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, the meetup yesterday was so long. Went to the cinema at 6 pm. Then she dragged me round in circles for about 3 hours around the river Thames ( It was pretty fun, banzai, so don't take offense!). Then went to a pub, and then some more walking and talking. At the end we said goodbye at like midnight.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Think I'm going to record a really emotional trance set, instead of the usual party/uplifting stuff you hear. Haven't recorded one in while now and I'm getting that itch.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive only slept 4 hours in the last 2 days.. which is amazing, for me. Usually I sleep 12 hours every day. I feel.. out of it, but not tired. I want to stay up longer but its really not a good idea. Being up until 3 am is pretty stupid because Ill probably wake up in the afternoon tomorrow. I don't really know what to do now.

My punctuation is terrible.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why the **** have I been craving fish for the last two weeks specifically battered ones I cant stand the breaded crap. Also felt like trying lobster, shrimp and crab of course the ****ing buffet was closed yesterday :wife


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

pubes are kinda weird and creepy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This whole week has been just melancholic.......in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

WhatBITW said:


> Was it through GTA V by any chance?


Actually just through coincidence when I was on a Youtube spree. I haven't played it yet but I did notice all the comments talking about GTA. From what I've heard the soundtrack is really good. :b


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Why the **** have I been craving fish for the last two weeks specifically battered ones I cant stand the breaded crap. Also felt like trying lobster, shrimp and crab of course the ****ing buffet was closed yesterday :wife


You're so right, breaded fish is horrible. uke


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

"Be yourself" is a stupid piece of advice for those of us that don't like ourselves. Likewise "fake it till you make it" is a stupid piece of advice for those of us that are horrid actors. Furthermore, both are terrible pieces of advice for those of us that are self loathing bad actors...

...On a positive note, chai tea with vanilla soy milk served with 2 jumbo apple crumble muffins, ain't need no sugar for that kind of love


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel like I've ran a marathon, but I've only been ~social~ for like 4 hours.

/looks at my empty apartment and smiles internally


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Just saw this posted on my sisters facebook music page:
> 
> My rage level is off the scale and my sister although overweight would not qualify for anything more than chubby. I just....


Why does this ******* think his sexist and sizeist opinion matters? I wonder if he knows who Adele is. :roll



Cam1 said:


> I actually miss my 1 hour commutes to and from school. Long drives in the car are the best.


I agree, especially if I'm alone in the car. :heart


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I officially love Lana Del Rey's new leaked song, Black Beauty. I'm so torn with her, though. I like her music so much, but I know it's all derivative of better artists. But I'm too lazy to find those better artists, so I just listen to her all the time.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

2 days here and I'm sinking into depression. This place is bad for me. But...I have to do what's right.

10 days till I get back to home sweet home.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> "Be yourself" is a stupid piece of advice for those of us that don't like ourselves. Likewise "fake it till you make it" is a stupid piece of advice for those of us that are horrid actors. Furthermore, both are terrible pieces of advice for those of us that are self loathing bad actors...
> 
> ...*On a positive note, chai tea with vanilla soy milk served with 2 jumbo apple crumble muffins, ain't need no sugar for that kind of love*


I'm currently drinking chai tea with soy milk too  this one has a note of liquorice in it, balances the cardamomy and cinnamon spiciness very nicely :yes

I'm thinking about how I'll have to do phone calls in a bustling, big office tomorrow, and come across fairly confident, pleasant and like I know what I'm talking about. I might pop to the health food store and pop as many herbal relaxation things before, might help lol.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Should I move to Toronto.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> You're so right, breaded fish is horrible. uke


I hate breaded everything fish is the worst, I don't like breaded chicken fingers either although some places have really good ones like texas burger.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stilla said:


> Should I move to Toronto.


No


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Monotony said:


> Yes


Glad someone agrees with me, Toronto here I come.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Should I move to Toronto.


I've been interested in living there for a while now, seems like a great place to live. Go!



AllToAll said:


> I agree, especially if I'm alone in the car. :heart


Yes! I would much rather not drive in the car with another person, but I love long rides by myself with the radio. Especially at night, night driving is the best.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Should I move to Toronto.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The English were making treats out of boiled sugar.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh goodness always tired. And with the wind blowing it could actually feel nice outside.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Walking with the wind is p. good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Blackberry has been on a decline for quite some time now which is funny because I only bought mine this year. Shows how with the times I am, lol. I got it because it has a keypad & was an upgrade on what I had before but it's not the latest one. I hope they level out at some point so I can still with my keypad phones instead of being forced to join the ranks of the touch screen revolution, I'm stubborn & prefer my old ways


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> Why does this ******* think his sexist and sizeist opinion matters? I wonder if he knows who Adele is. :roll


Sadly it was a female who posted it, I would say she has well and truly had her mind warped by reading too many issues of TMZ.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neo said:


> My dog jumped up onto the bed his morning, via my face - and hit me square on the nose with his head, at force and speed. It still hurts 5 hours later. This was his follow up to waking me up at 130am!


OUCH!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm never ever eating candy again. or drinking soda.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> the thread is broken again? how long is this problem gonna continue for.


You look different. There's something... wrong...


Elad said:


> I feel like I've been blinded but now I see the light and its cute trimmed delicious vagina light.
> 
> that first entrance is like a million soluble paracetamol dropping into water, the syncing of a city of heartbeats, a symphony of self satisfaction, or that one slightly ingrown hair you've missed with the tweezers repeatedly that you finally latch onto. whether you're gone in 60 seconds or last 40 days and 40 nights it makes no difference, you have advanced to the next level of the game. achievement unlocked. congratulations.


Hahaha had to check again if I was in the right site, or I was reading a dirty novel. Or I had been transported to kinkyland all over again. Yeah, that happens sometimes. The dangers of the internet...


Noll said:


> pubes are kinda weird and creepy


lol?

Nothing tastes as good as when you're actually hungry, and not eating just because. Yup. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

What was i thinking coming here!? ****!!!!

Today was such a horrible day. Like an 8 on a scale of 1-10. First of all, I found out the hard way that meeting people who don't live near you online is a terrible idea. Also, had a huge row with my parents. I hate this place so much. Last time i felt so depressed I was also in the uk. Ugh! Nit even watching a friendof mine get killed was that depressing. I seriously just want to go home. I'm so ****ing home-sick already. What's even more amazing is that i don't see my parents' home here as my home anymore....


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Chilling in my sisters apartment in the city for the four months she is staying, using her ipad, awaiting for the fridge replacement dude to come..I'm falling asleep. Want to grab a healthy snack and go home


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

grr. 

I need to get off effexor and onto something else, this is not working at all anymore and my anxiety seems to be getting worse. I went for coffee today and just sitting there so aware of the moment, hearing all the busy voices meshing together into just noise but still frigid with my movements and totally unsure of even where to put my hands. I think I've isolated myself too much. I feed off socializing and right now I'm ****ing starving.

the more time I spend alone the more unsure of myself I become and the further back I fall. I wish I had just one person I could call up and just start rambling with, I am so much better than this right now, I know I am. there is so much opportunity out there for me if I could just believe in myself again, but I'm not strong enough to do that on my own anymore. so I'm here. talking stupid ****. again.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I think Saboteur or Saboteurs is a nice name for a musical project/band, but I'm not impressed with the current placeholders who are using that name.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm going to become Eartha Kitt one day. So fabulous.






"I fall in love with myself, and I want someone to share it with me."


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Drink tonight? I think yes, even if I am alone at home playing GTA.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Drink tonight? I think yes, even if I am alone at home playing GTA.


The safest place to drink and drive

One of my under desk lizards returned to day and likes the strawberries a bought to feed them with


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tomorrow after the gym, I am loading my bike into the trunk of my car, going out to the island, and I'm taking my damn wine with me, dammit. Then i am going to ride around in the dark wearing dark clothing.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

leonardess said:


> tomorrow after the gym, I am loading my bike into the trunk of my car, going out to the island, and I'm taking my damn wine with me, dammit. Then i am going to ride around in the dark wearing dark clothing.


Ah the perfect way to get hit by a car nothing like a drunkn suicide mission to make you feel alive ( hope you don't get hit by a car by the way)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks. thanks a ****load. 



(joking. I joke, I kid)


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Had a huge fight with my parents last night and stormed out of the house. Had the best night since I got here sleeping on a park bench. :roll

Now i just have to find somewhere to sleep until I leave this godawful place.

I knew it, i ****ing knew it!! Coming here was such a horrendous idea. I could have been on a beach right now with my real family. instead, i have to find myself somewhere to sleep until my flight.

Meh...i deserve it because of my stupidity.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i feel kinda weird masturbating when the cat is sleeping in my room but he won't leave if i throw him out he'll just stand outside the door screaming like crazy and he gets all angry

also why do my hands smell like soy beans i mean like they really smell like what i ate the other day


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Noll said:


> i feel kinda weird masturbating when the cat is sleeping in my room but he won't leave if i throw him out he'll just stand outside the door screaming like crazy and he gets all angry
> 
> also why do my hands smell like soy beans i mean like they really smell like what i ate the other day


That sounds awfully unsanitary. Anyway






for some reason I thought this would be appropiate. Poor kitty. Throw him out, please!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

haha it's not like i do anything with the cat or anything. a lot of people poop while their cat(s) are in the bathroom (which i find kinda weird), and a lot of people have sex while the cat(s) or dog(s) are in the same room... so it's not that bad. i doubt they understand anyway, especially if they're castrated, and he just sleeps. the thing is my door can't close 100%, so he always gets in again so it's kinda annoying either way.

i love Louis CK =D


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

To pull a rabbit out of a hat one must first place one inside it


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

me in the summer










me in the winter










months in between










summer here i come.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

vanilla90 said:


>


:lol Could watch this movie like 100 times and not get tired of it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like pie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks this is not okay?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Noll said:


> haha it's not like i do anything with the cat or anything.


Yeah. I believe you. Seriously. Not weird sex stuff with the cat. Totally.


Noll said:


> i love Louis CK =D


Yup. He's awesome. I'm also a big fan of Ricky Gervais, and this aussie guy called Jim Jefferies. All three of them are complete *******s, and I love them.

May I interest you with a tub of jizzy hot syrup?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

One day I'll curl into myself & implode, that's how my world will end


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im not sure if this makes me want to draw more.. or never draw again for the rest of my life.






Hm.. Ive never used those kinds of color pencils though. Kinda want to look into that now.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I just took my second and last practice GRE test and cried (happily) at the results. :'] The first time I wasn't focused and performed way below my potential. This time I tried harder and brought my verbal percentile up from 52 to 81. My quant score also went up a few points, but that may be because I had seen some of the questions on the GRE site before. :/ Regardless, I'm hoping Sunday goes this well for the real exam. Having that moment of pure joy makes me want to make it happen again. I've been worrying about this exam for 2 years, and the agony is finally going to end this weekend.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Im not sure if this makes me want to draw more.. or never draw again for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, this is amazing, I normally get bored watching art time lapses, but I couldn't stop watching this one.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I love this NLP thing

Chatting on Skype, I was giving her subliminal messages like "what you have SEEN", "what was your last DREAM", etc. Then I asked her to say a color. Before she even said it, I had a chip in my hand with the exact color she said. Guess which?


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Care... is there such a thing?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think a weekend or two away in another city will be just what I need. Calgary and Edmonton are too far... Seattle it is. It's been so long since I've been there I don't even know what I'd do there. I just need a different environment to clear my thoughts a bit. I don't even know if I should go alone or wait till my friend returns from Europe and go with her.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know why I'm back on here or why I'm posting here instead of replying.

Thank you. 
That means a lot. 

Also.
I was a giant ***, sorry.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> May I interest you with a tub of jizzy hot syrup?


uh... what? :s


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't need SAS anymore but I came on and now I can't get off :doh


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Do pop-ups mean that there's a virus in your computer? Or are they just ads? I just bought something and now I'm scared I have a virus---I'm broke, I can't afford someone taking what little money I have.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Sometimes it gets tiresome, these worries...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Summer warmth extended into fall - just the way I like it!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I might as well attempt to enjoy myself whilst I'm here.

7 days to go.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I could go for a jumbo donair combo & a few bottles of Chimay Blue right about now


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Working out really _does_ lift one's spirit. At least temporarily. I was like... dark blue before, and now I'm light blue.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I haven't had whiskey & coke for so long until now! :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hadron said:


> I might as well attempt to enjoy myself whilst I'm here.
> 
> 7 days to go.


What are you doing there?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I haven't had whiskey & coke for so long until now! :b


Whiskey and Dr. Pepper is better.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> What are you doing there?


I have been asking myself the same question over and over again.

My original intention was to visit my parents and siblings, though.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Whiskey and Dr. Pepper is better.


You are a genius, my friend.. I must try this!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh My gurd im broke


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I need some major impovements in life ASAP*

No.1 is finding work
It's getting increasingly hopeless
There is nothing with what I know and what I've done the last 15 years.
A new all-round description of recruiter agents and employers is: blind

It's been a lot of years since I good to meet an agent face-to-face
In town in the major city plaza where I live, and about their current emloyer they're hiring for, next door. Usually a demand when I get an interview in Londo I have to meet the agency first on the way, instead of a phone - that's what I like but to vette me. ANY excuse they can subjectively come up with to prevent me meeting my prospective employer. Maybe they wouldn't approve a homeless hobo. It's daunting as yet another stage in the middle.

Now a new firm - easy to spot a fresh set of 16-year olds from their email lack of grammar. I found their address - assuming a very ramshackle back street alley smelling of fish, selling dodgy electronics & tiny nail salons. I pushed at a pair of flimsy doors and one was open. All up the filthy carpeted stairs making me think of old death metal clubs when I was 14. Lots of these in this town are closed. Nice little office with 4 or 5 people behind their desks pushed into the corners, so wide central area with palm tree / cactus in the middle. The person I'd exchanged many emails with was quoyed as 'not here' today. I'd assume it was a lie and she was right behind me. I focused on thre little boy who told me to sit down. Simplest exchange about... My name... Selling myself would be my preferred exchange. But I know 100% it's futille. Fingers in the ears. Aparently the kid would make a note to the woman. I'm sure it was all sealed elimination from her, for NO REASON, days ago. Access up there is the main thing on my mind. Outside, it's a 1970s or earlier peppledash exterior

Otherwise, most of my time has gone into refurbishing my home plumbing and electricals. A fan oven with a fresh heating element installed, with a lot of unseen grime removed - not the interior cavity - that's all clean. But grease between plating, hinges and door seals are worth removing. awaiting one more part before I can cook anything in there and keep the door shut

This kind of home utility activity may well be my last of my life...


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't want this weather to go away.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rainbows are nature's rainbows


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not a hardcore Avatar fan (still have to see the newest one with The Legend of Korra) but I did love the very first Avatar the Last Airbender. So I saw this...not sure how old it is but :O Is it possible to be a fan of fandom?! I think the guy dressed up as Sokka really captured the character's personality quite well xD.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I sort of want another facial piercing. Maybe a Monroe.

edit: But then I'll have to deal with the idiocy of preconceived notions and stereotypes, when all a piercing really means is I believe titanium metal looks nice on my face, and should thus, attach it to my face by creating an artificial hole.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's been such a long time since I came across English chavs (before my army days). So i feel pretty entertained right now. Like i'm im watching specimens in a zoo. Lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's rare both Manchester clubs lose on the same day


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Made some homemade chili in the slow cooker tonight. Just watching some movies and playing Wind Waker HD on the WiiU


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I guess I'll reply to you here too ha.

Don't worry about it. I hold no hard feelings to you. =)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Need to get out of this 2 month laziness stretch and go to the gym on a regular basis again. Feeling all flabby.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Is it douchey of me to be hanging out with the sister of my sister's best friend? My sister is really giving me a hard time about it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm depressed and it looks like I'll be staying up all night. Time to make a midnight run to Taco bell.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm depressed and it looks like I'll be staying up all night. Time to make a midnight run to Taco bell.


Yay. I feel like a disgusting wh0re now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My eyes are 25% open. :yawn


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a total of 27 bucks in my bank account. Ahhhg effff. I wish one of the 9 salons Ive visited, would've given me a chance. I feel terrible living off of the money my parents give me.. it sucks and I feel like a depressed loser/mooch/jackass.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Things seem good for you, I'm glad


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I have something growing in the gums of mouth, which hurts.Perhaps a cyst? I'm going to the dentist this Thursday and might have to get it cut off :afr.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Since I'm already in Europe I might as well do some travelling. Tomorrow, I'm going to Amsterdam. And then I'll see what to do from there.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not sure if I have menopaus or alzheimers :no


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I love the visual representation you get from v.










Life as a band, strip, squarish patch that could be colourful, monochrome or maybe even an image, or a collage of a sequence, a timeline of events.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Right, time to start procrastinating on a Sunday.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Things aren't bad. Your kid is pretty cute. Creed lyrics though? uke lol


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks! 
Okay yes the lyrics are by Creed, lets not even go there. :um
In my defence, I've never actually heard the original version of that song.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Ok, lol. It's so terrible omg. Have you been to a poppunk show yet?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:no
I almost went to see Handguns and Senses Fail but I figured it was a bad idea because I'd have been 8 months pregnant. :bah :lol


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, good choice lol. I'm seeing twy, pierced the veil, and a day to remember next month. I'm really excited. Anything else new with you?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

This G string is possesed by the devil! The Power of Christ Compels You!

I mean the guitar string. The underwear is feeling rather uncomfortable too though... squishes everything...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I think i'm starting to wonder that having an inquiring,cynical or skeptical mind doesn't work well with being social. since it ends up with people assuming you wish to argue or be personal, when really you are just questioning the world you live in.
:/


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


Dude I need to know what that's from.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Eugh that sounds good! 
Warped uk is here in Nov but the tickets are so damn expensive and every venue is at least 200 miles away! 
Nope nothing new with me, how about you?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm geeked out for these new pokemon games that are coming out soon.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Had a bad day taking the GRE, but at least I found out my substitute teacher license has been issued.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes at odd moments, I wish there were life after death. Just a brief grace period for us to reconcile what we couldn't while alive. I want to talk to my grandma.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Am I the only person in Washington State that doesn't give a crap about the Seahawks? Yeah.. I probably am. 

I kinda feel like wasting my time today by making a video. I just don't know what to talk about, or why anyone would care.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Dude I need to know what that's from.


I think it's from a show called Lost Girl



Notus said:


> I'm geeked out for these new pokemon games that are coming out soon.


Me too! And it took me years to get around to playing Generation IV. I haven't even touched the 5th generation games but I really want X and Y to come out so I can see what new Pokemon is like.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmaaaannnnjiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I think it's from a show called Lost Girl


Whoa man, it is! Thanks.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Nothing really super new. Just living my life and seeing what comes of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so lazy, & it's chilly outside, but I could so go for a few beers right now


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Had such an interesting dream last night. Gave me a good idea to write a book about, but I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

**** me and **** you too effexor.

I can't even think straight without my head hurting and thats if I can even be bothered thinking due this extreme fatigue/cloudiness I have everyday. I'm up for about 4 - 5 hours before I completely crash mentally and physically, just wanting to go back to sleep.

Sitting here drinking my third espresso at 1:19am because I refuse to sleep without at least running or getting to the gym, please caffeine don't fail me now. Looking forward to withdrawals after dropping from 375mg to 300mg and just now 225mg. disgunBgud.gif

I'd rather be more socially anxious and try than be a zombie snorlax minus the obesity.

also I want to have a son one day, not sure why I'm thinking about that right now though, guess I've been watching too much creampie porn. (i havent even been watching much)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Kind of cool and damp in here.

Probably 'shoulda remembered to close that wide open window last night.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Broken thread needs to unbreak.

---> Much better.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

0:52
dance on my balls
cat ****ing a helmet
yours only your
and all the single dance ****
this no lie
Lisa in the crowd said
look Henry had a vagina malfunction


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Had a sexual dream about someone last night. This is so wrong though...


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Had a sexual dream about someone last night. This is so wrong though...


was it about me? i hope so.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Noll said:


> was it about me? i hope so.


Lol what.

I'm not a catholic priest.:lol


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Lol what.
> 
> I'm not a catholic priest.:lol


oh you're not? sorry about that bro.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Unnnnnngh


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Had such an interesting dream last night. Gave me a good idea to write a book about, but I don't have the patience for it.


I know this feeling. Except I doubt I could write a good book regardless. Terrible at describing things visually.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Somewhere over the rainbow is a wizard who knows nothing


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it sensible to take a break from people?

I just don't want to interact with people. It's causing more mental harm than good, and I think it make be stifling my creativity as well. I found that whenever I took significant "alone time," I've created some of my favorite art and music. So I just want to take a break from people, at least a few weeks. 

But I'm wondering if there may be any major repercussions for such a prolonged withdrawal. I'd still go to classes but I would draw back from interacting with others, both online and offline.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Everyone keeps telling me that I've lost a lot of weight since I left the army. Probably because I barely ate anything since. Completely neglected myself. And on top of that, started to run like crazy every other day. I really need to pull myself together and start eating properly...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like turtles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oy, can this day get any more WEIRD?!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually met a toddler/child that I found cute and not irritating today. Oh lawd, maybe I'm starting to get maternal instincts.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I now own 31 fiction books & 18 nonfiction books, I need to think of one more book to make my mini library an even 50 books


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I now own 31 fiction books & 18 nonfiction books, I need to think of one more book to make my mini library an even 50 books


Alice In Wonderland.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Today I filled in for the 5th grade room and it was rough. Tomorrow I'm subbing for the 3rd and 4th grade room. Gah. At least I got another raise today.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My life is awkwardness with sporadic sprinkles of calm/joy/distraction



mattmc said:


> Alice In Wonderland.


That's definitely one I'll consider as I've not read it as yet, many thanks for the rec!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Halp! I have a date tomorrow :help


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My life is awkwardness with sporadic sprinkles of calm/joy/distraction
> 
> That's definitely one I'll consider as I've not read it as yet, many thanks for the rec!


You're welcome! If you can get Alice Annotated you'll get more out of it. :]


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what's a good alternative to tinypic?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

komorikun said:


> what's a good alternative to tinypic?


I use imageshack. Create an account and it's quick and easy to upload and you can have a history of all your uploads.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

huh said:


> Halp! I have a date tomorrow :help


Good luck, *huh*.

We want pictures, too.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Someone out there, at any given time, knows something about you that you didn't know they knew. 

:um That's the impression I get from the people I'm around, at least..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been seeing the time 2:22 a lot lately :s


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Why are there so many rules in this world? :cry
(this is more a personal lament than a question to be answered - of course, the question is too abstract to tackle comprehensively anyway)


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

komorikun said:


> what's a good alternative to tinypic?


anonmgur or Dropbox.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> I use imageshack. Create an account and it's quick and easy to upload and you can have a history of all your uploads.





Noll said:


> anonmgur or Dropbox.


Okay. I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I can't wait to get on ps3


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I have such a girl crush on a classmate I met just yesterday.. I got her number, and we got to talking and she suggested we should study for our exam next time. I don't know if she meant study _together _or just in general. I even got to hug her, which she returned :heart I feel so happy at the thought of her, I love her personality and she's so adorable. Ahhh

Argh it's a crush. It's not the same feeling I have with my other friends..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't want to have a random thought right now - it's too much :lol.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> what's a good alternative to tinypic?


Minus <3.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I accidentally cut my thigh with a box cutter just now. I could see the fat in my leg for a bit before it started bleeding. It was weird seeing the fat like that


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Today I filled in for the 5th grade room and it was rough. Tomorrow I'm subbing for the 3rd and 4th grade room. Gah. At least I got another raise today.


It seems like it would be more difficult anxiety-wise the older the students are. Good luck with all of this though!



cuppycake said:


> I've been seeing the time 2:22 a lot lately :s


Haha. I swear I look at the clock at exactly 4:21 every single day, it's weird.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I really need to get laid soon. It's been a long time...

I should take care of it as soon as I get back to Israel. It will definitely help distract me from thinking about her all the time. Couldn't get her out of my head in the last few days...


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

OH MY GOD I am so glad I have a male patient tomorrow. I'm starting to hate female patients- they just DO NOT STOP TALKING. They talk and talk and talk. I mean I understand if they've been in the hospital a long time and family never visits, but it's been TWO DAYS! And family was with her, and still I had to interrupt her so I could leave. It's not that I don't want to talk to them- if I could just sit down and chat I sure as hell would- but I don't have enough time to get things done as is. I don't have the wits to carry on a conversation while trying to assess them in a timely fashion.

Please, male patient, be a stereotypical male..


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe I overreacted...


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Soon the day is going to come where I finally run out of Karl Pilkington videos to watch. It's gonna be bad.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The trees are so colorful today, must be like peak foliage season. It would explain all the out of state crappy drivers I had to encounter today. I really wish my radio stations wouldn't all have commercial breaks at the SAME EXACT time. I want to be able to switch over to some sports talk when my rock/alternative station is on break, or maybe listen to some classical rock, but no. I guess it makes sense that they plan breaks at the same time though, as to not lose listeners.

Also, it's that time of year where I'm consumed by my TV everynight. Hockey starts tonight, baseball playoffs are on, and the NFL is going. Goodbye non-existent life!


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

feels said:


> Soon the day is going to come where I finally run out of Karl Pilkington videos to watch. It's gonna be bad.


I fear I'm very near that dark day :| I've had to start listening to the old xfm shows on youtube.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Found out my new cousin is going to be called Oliver. Was only saying to the hairdresser the other week about how I didn't like that name very much.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Found out my new cousin is going to be called Oliver. Was only saying to the hairdresser the other week about how I didn't like that name very much.


Way to screw over your cousin :lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Good luck, *huh*.
> 
> We want pictures, too.


Well, I survived. Sorry, no pictures! I always feel like I'm the most awkward person ever on a first date. It was originally supposed to be dinner and a movie, but she said something came up midday today so she could only make it to the dinner portion. Couldn't tell if she just got too nervous or what. Dinner was good I thought, but she nearly dodged my goodbye hug...lol. It was weird. I texted her a little while after and she agreed to a second date.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I know you're out there and I'm going to find you... Eventually... Maybe...


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I hope that tonight, I could just simply fall asleep and dream like I did a month ago because I am tired of staring at the ceiling or getting up for a walk at 1 AM. I just want to sleep because I am tired of this reality.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

We are small and death always arrives at some point. Cheer up, monkey! The worst risk you could take is nothing!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Why do people change there username?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wish i could play wiyth my bud on ps3


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I cut my bangs myself and it was a horrible mistake. I look like a poor man's Bettie Page. 
Hair grows, but not fast enough.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need a new electric razor


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

3am indian takeaway


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I wonder if my hands are big or small........Hmm.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Trying to stay positive today *crosses fingers* I need to be positive! :yes


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oy!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wish I had someone to go to the Fryeburg fair with. Sounds really fun, and it's so nice out.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy crap . In 10 minutes im gonna meeth this SAS member again! Only reason im doing it is because im drunk. ****!!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Before I went to sleep I though "Great, from now until the time I get comfortable all my nightmares are going to be about work". I went to sleep... and dreamt about failing miserably on my first day. Uggghhhh.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Pretty certain I'd be a great exotic dancer. Future career in male stripping being pondered.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> OH MY GOD I am so glad I have a male patient tomorrow. I'm starting to hate female patients- they just DO NOT STOP TALKING. They talk and talk and talk. I mean I understand if they've been in the hospital a long time and family never visits, but it's been TWO DAYS! And family was with her, and still I had to interrupt her so I could leave. It's not that I don't want to talk to them- if I could just sit down and chat I sure as hell would- but I don't have enough time to get things done as is. I don't have the wits to carry on a conversation while trying to assess them in a timely fashion.
> 
> Please, male patient, be a stereotypical male..


.....................................................Soooooooooooooooooo. My patient today, as it turned out, was a CELEBRITY. Who happened to personally know one of my FAVOURITE celebrities. Holy ****.

And he _was _a talkaholic. I didn't mind this time though- I just wished we had more time to talk :yes

..Can't identify him obviously but he was a perfect gentleman. Really sweet and genuine and polite, even to me, a nursing student peon :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Dude I need to know what that's from.


no clue


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Studying history makes my heart sing in wonderful dulcet tones.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Blondie was hot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Food... and there's nothing but like a million boxes of kraft dinner

Kraft dinner it is =/


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

sleepeh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am completely obsessed with Breaking Bad. I never watched it but finally caved with everyone discussing it non stop. Been staying up until the early hours of the morning getting my fix. Deary me.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

- At this rate, I will be 100% deaf by the time Im 30. Loud music is one of the best pleasures in life though. It honestly makes me feel.. better. 

- Thinkin about getting rid of my lip piercing. I kind of don't want to.. but I feel like most people don't like it. I know it should matter at all, but it does.

- Almost done with my Wolverine drawing. Might post it in the drawing thread rather than my blog this time.

- Was watching the Colbert report..... did O'Reilly really say his book idea was given to him by god? I just.. don't even.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

What a weird meetup.....i definitely preferred my first one. 

Well, my SAS meetup tally is now 2.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

3rd gear decided to start catching again perfectly. I have no idea what the problem was, but it looks like it decided to fix itself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why are there like 500 motels in Hemet?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't believe I'm meeting her again on Friday night. Third time I'm meeting someone from SAS in a week. And I haven't done that before in over 4 years.:roll


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I am exited to play lbp2


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Well good luck with everything


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Thank you. I really wish you the best with everything. I know everything will work out perfectly for you.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I can't wait to go outside and not sweat. It's October :con


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't believe that "post something you want to tell someone to afraid to say" thread got deleted AGAIN. Wtf Mods. Geez.I guess we will never have that type of thread ever again.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

^ Shame a few people can't resist using it to ***** about members of the forum :|


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I can't believe that "post something you want to tell someone to afraid to say" thread got deleted AGAIN. Wtf Mods. Geez.I guess we will never have that type of thread ever again.


Multiple warnings were posted in that and the previous thread against using it to attack other members. Those warnings were repeatedly ignored, which is NOT our fault. We tried giving it a second chance along with fair warning of what would happen if we were forced to intervene again but apparently some people are not capable of keeping their anger and bitterness toward other members out of that thread so it was closed again.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I am so sick of being NICE ugh. Never gotten me anywhere.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

is it weird that i bought girls jeans instead of guys jeans? all guys jeans are so baggy and terrible and they only go down to 'slim' most of the time. i bought super skinny girls jeans in size 24/32 today and they fit great and i love them. :um


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need to lay down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Friday eve....


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

my sister found a small grey kitty, in a box out in the windy cold. It was shivering and it keeps crying out for its mother. Poor kitty, why would someone just leave this cat like this?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Noll said:


> is it weird that i bought girls jeans instead of guys jeans? all guys jeans are so baggy and terrible and they only go down to 'slim' most of the time. i bought super skinny girls jeans in size 24/32 today and they fit great and i love them. :um


Not weird at all! I used to have a huge crush on a guy in high school that would wear "girl" jeans  I'm sure they look great.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I need to figure out another way to make money. 2 back breaking jobs just isn't cutting it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

What do you do when a co-worker and your manager are arguing? Stay in a different room! :0


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn I totally forgot about my favorite thread... Well Hello

P.S. - Life Sucks


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im not pregnant! Yaaaay. But why the eff was I able to go a full month with no present?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Tuesday will be fun.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The Dark Knight said:


> Multiple warnings were posted in that and the previous thread against using it to attack other members. Those warnings were repeatedly ignored, which is NOT our fault. We tried giving it a second chance along with fair warning of what would happen if we were forced to intervene again but apparently some people are not capable of keeping their anger and bitterness toward other members out of that thread so it was closed again.


Well, that sucks. We really can't have nice things on this site. Ban those people j/k.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles tonight and I really struggled. Paxil fat grrrrrrr.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Why can't people just keep there emotions off the forums. If you got something to say, say it in private not in public.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Noll said:


> is it weird that i bought girls jeans instead of guys jeans? all guys jeans are so baggy and terrible and they only go down to 'slim' most of the time. i bought super skinny girls jeans in size 24/32 today and they fit great and i love them. :um


lol I can only see one problem you could have with this. But hey, if they fit and ya' know, blood keeps circulating... great!


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

That Paul Hollywood really is a slice of blue eyed, adultery filled yumminess. You can almond and roquefort sourdough me any day of the week, Paul.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Her name is Taylor, so why do I keep calling her Tara? I can remember everyone's names, including kids from my first grade class, last names included. And yet I can't remember Taylor? Seriously?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Tomorrow I'm going back home. So pleased with myself!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks  you too


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ran six miles tonight and I really struggled. Paxil fat grrrrrrr.


You've been blaming "Paxil fat" for the last 10 years. Call it like it is, you're getting old!



Hadron said:


> Tomorrow I'm going back home. So pleased with myself!


You survived the IAF, you will survive the UK


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> You survived the IAF, you will survive the UK


IDF, not IAF.

And trust me, this is way worse. In the army, the difficulty was mostly physical. I could cope with that. Ever since I got back here, I have sunk into deep depression.

One more day to go...


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

God, there's an awful lot of porn out there. I mean don't get me wrong, I have no problem with porn, but if I want porn, I can find it. You can trust people to find THAT. So what's up with porn advertisements all over the place? Jeez, sometimes I just wanna read and ****. Get the hell out of here, porn!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Gone before a goodbye


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

cuppycake said:


> Not weird at all! I used to have a huge crush on a guy in high school that would wear "girl" jeans  I'm sure they look great.


cool! all jeans should be unisex really. and most girls jeans are so comfy... it's like silk or something on the inside. why don't guys jeans have that? it's unfair!


likeaspacemonkey said:


> lol I can only see one problem you could have with this. But hey, if they fit and ya' know, blood keeps circulating... great!


well i'm anorexia-skinny for no apparent reason (genes i guess), my BMI is 16. so super skinny works good. don't say it's because i'm vegetarian. it's always been like that and i've only been vegetarian since spring 2013 (i've even gained one kg since then!!).

"In the Middle East, some Islamist groups disapprove of tight trousers, and other items of emo or scene fashion, because they are considered immodest, overtly sexual, or a threat to local traditions.[18] In Saudi Arabia, the police are instructed to arrest teenagers who dress emo because the tight jeans are seen as un-Islamic and, when worn by men, a sign of homosexuality.[19] In the Gaza strip, Palestinian youths caught wearing skinny jeans have been arrested and beaten by the police, and forced to have their hair cut.[18] In Sudan and Iraq, young men and women have been imprisoned, raped and even murdered,[20] for wearing them.[21]"


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

How do I know I'm not already dead?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Noll said:


> "In the Middle East, some Islamist groups disapprove of tight trousers, and other items of emo or scene fashion, because they are considered immodest, overtly sexual, or a threat to local traditions.[18] In Saudi Arabia, the police are instructed to arrest teenagers who dress emo because the tight jeans are seen as un-Islamic and, when worn by men, a sign of homosexuality.[19] In the Gaza strip, Palestinian youths caught wearing skinny jeans have been arrested and beaten by the police, and forced to have their hair cut.[18] In Sudan and Iraq, young men and women have been imprisoned, raped and even murdered,[20] for wearing them.[21]"


Ah, "local traditions". Gotta lov'em. I've read of a couple other "local traditions" from those cultures that seem especially fun for women. Good times, good times.


Radical But Legal said:


> How do I know I'm not already dead?


Yeah, man! You can be dead if you want to. You are! And don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yeah, man! You can be dead if you want to. You are! And don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


But I don't want to be dead. What do I do then? How can I realize I'm still alive?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I know the idea is that family is complicated, and yeah it's realistic, but can't they just get along? Tell each other how much they care? All this fighting, insecurity, and doubt... when they mean everything to each other. Stop breaking my heart. ;_;


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> But I don't want to be dead. What do I do then? How can I realize I'm still alive?


Climbing a mountain, I hear.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I forgot to get a trash bag for my car this morning. I have empty bottles that should go to the recycling bin :lol.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hadron said:


> IDF, not IAF.
> 
> And trust me, this is way worse. In the army, the difficulty was mostly physical. I could cope with that. Ever since I got back here, I have sunk into deep depression.
> 
> One more day to go...


Oops, sorry for the mixup.

Remember, recognizing when you are entering depression is the 1st step in overcoming it. I have always found that finding something different to do helps me get out of it. A trip to a museum that you've never seen, a hike where you've never been, etc.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Same old story


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why did Dark Alchemist get banned?


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I feel like I can kind of relate to Trevor in GTA5, this is not a good thing haha.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Should not be listening to sad love songs right now, no no no


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

cuppycake said:


> Should not be listening to sad love songs right now, no no no


This is me.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Why do I have to feel so happy and wanting to talk with as many people as possible when I don't have anywhere to go or socialize with? Seriously, I had one class today, spoke way more than usual, my whole way back home I was with a huge smile and now I'm sitting at home without anything to do.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I've gone through about 3/4 of my whiskey! It's like £13 per fecking bottle! >.<


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

They tell you to be yourself and when you do they judge you, and when you do they judge you...


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Life gives me nightmares.. I wonder why I'm so scared, of attempting everything they always dared.. like go out and make yourself a livin, go out and lead your life as if you had no ceilings.. and I really really mean it, when I say I haven't been the cleanest.. There's a lot of my chest and even way more in my closet, there were a few days when I completely lost it.. Even more than a few, never lookin good or cute, never complimented, this is my random verse and I hope you appreciate I attempted...


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

if i got to decide everything everything would be great.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sucks when your fears are confirmed.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I already know you have feelings for me but that isn't what I'm looking for in life my friend, I'm sorry. I'm searching for something other than love in the short time we all have.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope you don't think they actually like you for who you really are, past all the camouflauge or the mask that you wear they like you for what you can do for them, the instant you no longer serve any use to them is the instant they will drop you.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I already know in my heart the instant you find someone more interesting than me you'll drop me like I mean nothing to you, don't think I don't know how the game goes the more useful to you I am the more you'll want to associate with me. Loneliness makes people act in bizarre ways even people who are normally rational and logical. Once I serve my purpose to your ends I'll be useless to you, I've experienced this too many times to deny it.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Dance, dance, dance, dance.... Like a monkey
Move, move, move, move.... Like a monkey
Shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot... Like a monkey
Kill, kill, kill, kill... Like a monkey

Like a monkey, like a monkey, like a monkey


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

So many things went wrong tonight whilst meeting this SAS member. Got drunk, fell down, opened my top lip, had it stitched in the hospital. Then, when i left the hospital, i dropped my phone and the screen cracked. 

If i was that clumsy normally that would have been fine. But iwas way more drunk loads of times in the past and none of these things ever happened to me before. Last time i had stitches was 11 years ago. And i have never dropped my phone before! 

This night is just cursed!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

You don't know you're beautiful~ That's what makes you beautiful~ ♪ I love that song, hehe ^_^


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Why did Dark Alchemist get banned?


I think she was banned because of something she said in the abortion thread. Not sure though :stu


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been one day ahead of myself all week. Every day it feels like it should be the next day.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I think she was banned because of something she said in the abortion thread. Not sure though :stu


I'd love to see that post. Probably deleted though. They'll go at each other's throats on those subjects.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VoJJOrR4wj8#t=141

Ha so true douche knights


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

What the hell, it shows her to be online?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

three friends have left the site in three days (temporarily or permanently). the ground is shaking a little. i feel off-balance. :blank


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

kesker said:


> three friends have left the site in three days (temporarily or permanently). the ground is shaking a little. i feel off-balance. :blank




I noticed the user CoastalSprite has a user requested perm ban. Always sad to see those show up. It stinks to not know if someone is doing alright, or how life is going for them when they ban themselves. Hopefully they are okay though, and that the ban is a good thing for them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey is gorgeously smooth & sweet on the rocks, glad I decided on something new tonight



kesker said:


> three friends have left the site in three days (temporarily or permanently). the ground is shaking a little. i feel off-balance. :blank


I too have been feeling a strange vibe seeing a few make their way elsewhere


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I noticed the user CoastalSprite has a user requested perm ban. Always sad to see those show up. It stinks to not know if someone is doing alright, or how life is going for them when they ban themselves. Hopefully they are okay though, and that the ban is a good thing for them.


I noticed that too.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Im at heathtow airport right now. 

Goodbye, UK.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

^ goodbye Hadron, have a safe flight.


I'm thinking of buying some stuff on amazon and ebay. Perhaps a new cooking book or two, some leaf tea, more philosophy books.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I always joke about 666, but I reached post #97,777 to counteract it and then some. :lol :banana


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

i got bread!


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

path of least resistance yields most answers


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I want a boyfriend.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Kinda wonder what lava tastes like. Don't want my face to melt though. Choices, choices.

Done hardcore chili sauces though. Not fun.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay.....while at the Chinese buffet eating by myself....

An overweight girl was talking to her wheelchair-bound grandmother (with a cellular telephone with The Golden Girls theme ringtone!) about family trips and not being able to leave the dog behind. They talked about one dog peeing in the house (and how many times in a day!) for about ten minutes straight, this being in the table next to me.

Not to be outdone.....

It was homecoming dance night! Numerous couples, weird looking dresses, girls worried about their dates laughing at them.....I almost dropped the guys a hint at the ice cream chest. Don't laugh at your dates! :roll

aaaaaaaaaaaandd!

A couple behind me were talking about a man who had to go to the hospital as he was near death and it was unknown...well, they said that this guy's blood was PINK when they tested it....the doctors were considering his blood tainted.....the lady then said "it was pink because the guy's red blood cell count was so low, the white blood cells made it appear pink. He needed six units of blood to save his life....needing that many is considered fatal."

I had to leave at that point. :no


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Suuuuch a long day. I feel like I didn't do a very good job.. :/


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmm over 70 views but no comment. I am sorry, I wish someone would just say something.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally got off the plane. Using the train's free wifi. There is free wifi here everywhere. One of the many things I like about this place.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This guy is so beautiful.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Johannes Scheffler: “The rose is without why, it blooms because it blooms, it cares not for itself, asks not if it is seen.”


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Part of Romania got hit by a magnitude 5.5 earthquake at 4:37 AM, our time. We get one of these every few years so it's not really alarming, but this was the first one I was awake through (thanks, insomnia). Yeah, won't lie, those few seconds were pretty damn scary(nothing compared to public speaking though), especially since a few glass-cups fell of the table in my room and shattered.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I can't wait to get these stupid stitches out of my lip. I can't even eat properly.:roll


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

no more caffeine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I've not had the tv on yet I wonder if it's worth looking what's on later zzzzzzz.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, my former captain is going to be studying with me. You just can't make these things up! He put me on trial once or twice. Haha, I'm gonna give him so much grief!

Also, my lip is healing tremendously fast. I swear, I'm like a vampire.

Everything is starting to look up again ever since I got back here! And to think that I was wallowing in depression just yesterday. The UK really is cursed...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:clap


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Did anyone catch Miley Cyrus on SNL last night? ^_^ My favorite was the classroom poetry skit :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote of the day from my bro:

_"I'd be a vegan if I could still eat bacon"_

Priceless! haha


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Stupid... split ends...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Noll said:


> no more caffeine


Good luck, stay strong...I need to do the same, desperately.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I seem spaced out and can't really focus on anything.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Noll said:


> no more caffeine





the cheat said:


> Good luck, stay strong...I need to do the same, desperately.


Why is that? I drink insane amounts of coffee, and don't see the bad effects of it.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

When your body can't even do drugs or drink anymore is when you know there is nothing left to look forward to.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Why is that? I drink insane amounts of coffee, and don't see the bad effects of it.


For myself, it's not the effect caffeine has on my body, but the effect it has on my wallet :b I drink _at least_ a 2 litre of Coke Zero every day and where I'm from, they're about $2-$2.50 per bottle. I'm spending near $100/month on the stuff, and I can't just have it in moderation...I need to just quit entirely.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just going to stop brushing my hair. It's pointless to even try.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

the cheat said:


> For myself, it's not the effect caffeine has on my body, but the effect it has on my wallet :b I drink _at least_ a 2 litre of Coke Zero every day and where I'm from, they're about $2-$2.50 per bottle. I'm spending near $100/month on the stuff, and I can't just have it in moderation...I need to just quit entirely.


Ah, Coke. Yup, they know how to suck the money off your pocket. I stopped drinking it because it was starting to become very much a vice. Drank when I'm wasn't even thirsty, like if I went to the fridge to grab some Coke and there wasn't any, I wouldn't drink water. I started disgusting myself. So yeah, bye bye Coke. Coke. Coke. I love that name.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Let's cultivate this motivation.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

The rest of my night will definitely be spent listing to random remixes on youtube.

Christina Aguilera is gorgeous. I mean shes had weight issues and can sometimes have a weird style.. but her face is like 1000/10 imo.

EDIT: Wtf is up with this thread? Are a bunch of posts just always getting deleted? My posts keep moving.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Life is boring.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Quote of the day from my bro:
> 
> _"I'd be a vegan if I could still eat bacon"_
> 
> Priceless! haha


Actually bacon is usually not the issue. Cheese is.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Six days have gone by, how much more time will have to pass for this to be over...


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

What did he do? What did he say? Is he on glue? He must be screwed up. Hey, hey, hey! Lalalalalalalalalalalalala Everybody's screwed up in their own special way!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Why is that? I drink insane amounts of coffee, and don't see the bad effects of it.


i recently started taking Ritalin for ADD. caffeine + Ritalin doesn't end up well for me, for some it does, but not for me. makes me hyper and gives me muscle twitching. i'll just have to drink herbal tea instead, because i do like drinking something warm out of a cup in the morning.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Botox lips look so ridiculous. I just want to rip them off of people's faces.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Is it weird I want to buy guy cloths?? Not like pants or anything, but hoodies and shirts. :/ they just seem more comfy.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

walnuts and coffee, damn! what a heavenly combination.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I'm realizing I don't need this place. I'm not sure, but I may be going away. Tomorrow will tell.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Well SAS, looks like this is goodbye forever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hipster girls are so *****ing cute.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

My dog has a cold and she walks around the house making this noise like she's about to cough up her lungs, then stops right next to you and sneezes. She can be a real ***** sometimes.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> EDIT: Wtf is up with this thread? Are a bunch of posts just always getting deleted? My posts keep moving.


Are you sure it's not just the drugs?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

PandaBearx said:


> Is it weird I want to buy guy cloths?? Not like pants or anything, but hoodies and shirts. :/ they just seem more comfy.


Nope! I have mens shirts and a jacket. Some things are just hard to find in womens sizing.. mens clothes usually fit me like crap though :/


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's 1 in the morning and I am on SAS and watching Bride of Chucky. What am I doing with my life.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Managed to secure a date with a female today. That's the first _proper_ date I'm having in over a year. I'm just trying to act more positive from now on. Constantly being bitter with females is getting old...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

can't wait to talk to my friend


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Umm I cna play ps3 O_O


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Why do cats always insist on pooping _right_ after you've cleaned their litter box? It's like they always keep a little poop on stand-by for situations like that.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

went on a roadtrip to Akaroa (nice NZ scenery place) and had an interesting encounter in the public toilets. no ****.

walk in and use the urinal, as you do, and this awkward dude (even by my standards) comes in and unzips next to me (the whole line of urinals are empty) and starts making crazy sound effects every time he "pushes" to piss harder. Its like a deep "uuuugghhrr" every time, to the point its almost like humming a song. It totally throws me off my piss game and its hard to get started and he isn't slowing down, so its like an uncomfortable 3 minutes of him leaning his head back and making creepy noises with the sound of urine machine gunning the urinal wall in between.

we both finish at the same time and I just give him a stare and he looks back at me for a couple of seconds before starting to whistle (without breaking eye contact). wtf.

pretty sad that I can come online and write out a few paragraphs about a stranger pissing next to me, but thats just how I roll. either this guy was drunk or hes the fabled alpha male I've seen written about all over these forums.

random scenery pics from internet ~


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

> Murder, slavery, genocide, racism and whole worlds being consumed or exploding is fine
> 
> but sex....
> 
> HOW DARE YOU EVEN MENTION THAT!?


:haha


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

A month already, where's the time gone?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Melophobia :yes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Omg, this thread is working!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

In form me the information in formation.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

What a shame, what a shame we all remain, such fragile broken things


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

My boyfriends grandparents got a month old kitten and its the CUTEST thing I have ever seen. It almost looks like a Scottish fold, with its round face and large round eyes. Its a shame the poor thing is terrified of people.. but all they do is keep it in a dark box for most of the day so its no surprise. I don't think people understand that you have to raise pets in the manner you want them to become. If you keep an animal close to people all the time, they'll be sociable. If you lock them away in the dark all the time, they will fear everything.

It sucks that Ill only be making $400 a month. Ahg. Oh well though.. at least its something. Together my boyfriend and I will make $1200 a month though.. which is a livable wage.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

The spiritual support section freaks me out. Stay clear warning. :?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Supernatural today people!


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Why do cats always insist on pooping _right_ after you've cleaned their litter box? It's like they always keep a little poop on stand-by for situations like that.


lmao i know what you mean, it happens to my kittehs too, like a rule they stand on guard while i change the litters and then nothing can stop them x3


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

one day (hopefully when i'm nearly dead) my teeth won't be able to grind, chew and break things down. they will suffer the same fate they deliver to the food I offer them daily. 

it seems our teeth live and die by the sword.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Season 9 of Supernatural and they didn't use the "Carry on my wayward son" song that has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Noll said:


> i recently started taking Ritalin for ADD. caffeine + Ritalin doesn't end up well for me, for some it does, but not for me. makes me hyper and gives me muscle twitching. i'll just have to drink herbal tea instead, because i do like drinking something warm out of a cup in the morning.


Ah, it's a meds thing. Was starting to get worried, was my beloved coffee gonna stab me in the back in the future? Was it!?


probably offline said:


> Botox lips look so ridiculous. I just want to rip them off of people's faces.


I have an extremely vivid imagination. You just put a very cartoonish but satisfyingly gory little clip in my head. Damn, those balloon lips were seriously blood-filled!


Barette said:


> It's 1 in the morning and I am on SAS and watching Bride of Chucky. What am I doing with my life.


I know exactly what that's like. Long live horror-comedy flicks at 1 AM!


Elad said:


> went on a roadtrip to Akaroa (nice NZ scenery place) and had an interesting encounter in the public toilets. no ****.
> 
> walk in and use the urinal, as you do, and this awkward dude (even by my standards) comes in and unzips next to me (the whole line of urinals are empty) and starts making crazy sound effects every time he "pushes" to piss harder. Its like a deep "uuuugghhrr" every time, to the point its almost like humming a song. It totally throws me off my piss game and its hard to get started and he isn't slowing down, so its like an uncomfortable 3 minutes of him leaning his head back and making creepy noises with the sound of urine machine gunning the urinal wall in between.
> 
> ...


Dude! I'm so glad you had the lame free time to post this! I ran out of breath laughing! Teared up! Literally and ****!


Cam1 said:


> Melophobia :yes


Oh god, googled and yup, that exists.

Lollipop Lollipop / Oh Lolli Lolli Lolli / Lollipop Lollipop / Oh Lolli Lolli Lolli / Lollipop Lollipop / Oh Lolli Lolli Lolli / Lollipop *POP* Durun, dun, dun...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

"Once when we were fifteen, River and I went out for this fancy dinner in Manhattan and I ordered soft-shell crabs. He left the restaurant and walked around on Park Avenue, crying. I went out and said, "I love you so much. Why?" He had such a pain that I was eating an animal, that he hadn't impressed on me what was right. I loved him for that. For his dramatic desire that we share every belief, that I be with him all the way" 

I think that's such a lovely quote. I want a youthful love like that, poetic in its uncomplicated and dramatic passion--two people sharing an intense need for one another before life steps in the way and jades them. I only have so much time left, it makes me sad to think of never experiencing that.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> !
> 
> Oh god, googled and yup, that exists.
> 
> Lollipop Lollipop / Oh Lolli Lolli Lolli / Lollipop Lollipop / Oh Lolli Lolli Lolli / Lollipop Lollipop / Oh Lolli Lolli Lolli / Lollipop *POP* Durun, dun, dun...


It's an album title


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Our baby for this weekends 1000km race:










Isn't she beautiful!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

_"gosh everyone on sas is so beautiful, this thread just proves it!"_

no.

It might appear that way, but then after a few months you realize its the same 20 - 30 people re-posting their pictures monthly (the ones who get compliments) so its just a constant recycle of the same people already deemed attractive.

also dear girl at the supermarket,

please notice when I stand in your busy line with my 2 items instead of the empty "12 items or less" checkout, the one with the 50 year old chain smoking mother of two motioning to me that she'll scan my stuff while I pretend not to notice because I want to get your attention but ultimately will stand there and choke up saying "you too" when you ask how my day was.

in an alternate universe:

Look here you dumb broad
I have a fukking mad crush on you, and I think we need to get together asap. Srs, I've felt like this for a while, I'm not surprised you never noticed, your to busy doing your fukkin hair and makeup, listenin to Ke$ha n shiit.

Hit me back when you get this and let me know what you think.

Peace, *****


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Basically. Or it's people who have like no post count, like they have 4 posts and they're all just photos.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I work in the lumber department yet I got a sliver from a broom, go figure


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Contemplating the fact that it's going to be a rather meltingly hot 39 Celsius tomorrow...


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I still don't know if I'm insane or a genius.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

fast and furious 6: vin diesel learns to fly

brb flying 50ft, catching someone at 100mph and crashing into a car window
brb not a single scratch
brb flying headbutt when both hands are free
brb lol'd


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

Not really sure what to think, but I feel a foreboding sense of calmness in the face of new realizations. Exams loom, stress amplifies and exacerbates everything both good and bad. I think I need to stop letting myself show too much, or feel too much, I need to numb all thoughts and emotions right now. Just get through the next month and life will be wonderful, I will be happy and free again. I am stronger than anyone or I gives me credit for.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Excited to watch one piece


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Left my tablet PC (uncovered) on the car seat while I went grocery shopping. I'm a stupid forgetful person these days. Good thing no one broke the window and took it.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Whoa, dying is so much easier than like, not dying!


Cam1 said:


> It's an album title


"Conquering our melophobia is what drives us."

I seez.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I love it when I'm not the only one who is 20 minutes late to class!This other dude came in right after me. We were both late due to the slow university bus shuttles. This university needs to provide more efficient transportation for off-campus students.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

3 more classes to go, then it's "Fall Break" here. 4 day weekend :boogie! Taking 7 classes in uni has got to be the worse thing you can do to yourself...but I'm trying to graduate on time.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ratherunique11 said:


> 3 more classes to go, then it's "Fall Break" here. 4 day weekend :boogie! Taking 7 classes in uni has got to be the worse thing you can do to yourself...but I'm trying to graduate on time.


Yikes. I did five one semester and that was enough for me. How long are your classes, or how many credits per class?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I just bought the damned book a week ago & I've lost it


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Idk :sigh


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I want to travel back in time and have a love affair with Leonard Cohen.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

escaping into my head with temporary delusions of grandeur is best workout motivator I have right now.

I also just ate a jar of marshmallow fluff/spread with gooey peanut butter.

I'm sitting here at 5:15am in my kitchen wondering how long until I break and re-open the fridge, look inside already knowing whats in there but somehow expecting a giant strawberry frosted cream cake to appear, sulk a little, then resign myself to chugging the _almost_ out of date chocolate milk and then immediately feeling horrible about my decision, falling into a brief bloated chocolately depression.

damn you chocolate milk.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i hope everything works out tomorrow


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

*








Girls, girls, girls.. **♡*​


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I just bought the damned book a week ago & I've lost it


You always find things near but not exactly where you look most often. I'll have to order a new copy later on though, I spilled water on this one leaving the top of the pages crinkled with water marks. First I'll finish reading it however


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Every now and then I wonder what happened to Pink Tentacle. But It remains a great blog even if there was no updates since 2011.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

You know those urges you get to just thrust your hips in a random direction? And that random direction happens to be the corner of a table? I am in all sorts of pain right now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Elad said:


> escaping into my head with temporary delusions of grandeur is best workout motivator I have right now.
> 
> I also just ate a jar of marshmallow fluff/spread with gooey peanut butter.
> 
> ...


Chugging is the only way to "drink" chocolate milk...there is no sipping, it's like a reflex, once you take one gulp, it just keeps gulping until there is nothing left to gulp. That's why I don't buy it. :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A first grader screaming on the floor, refusing to get up is enough birth control for me


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish it wasn't nigh impossible to get a permanent job in the US from Aus.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I was about to take out the recycling, until I heard loud voices and realized that my neighbors are standing outside talking. So I put down the bag and thought, "Oh...maybe I'll wait a bit."

hashtagsocialanxietyproblems


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

au Lait said:


> I was about to take out the recycling, until I heard loud voices and realized that my neighbors are standing outside talking. So I put down the bag and thought, "Oh...maybe I'll wait a bit."
> 
> hashtagsocialanxietyproblems


I just want to say that is the most adorable dog you got there....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

au Lait said:


> I was about to take out the recycling, until I heard loud voices and realized that my neighbors are standing outside talking. So I put down the bag and thought, "Oh...maybe I'll wait a bit."
> 
> hashtagsocialanxietyproblems


Yeah, I've been having issues with this. Just the other day I was half-way down the stairs with a bag full of cat turds when I saw some people.....reverse direction.

And the neighbor next door probably thinks I'm nuts or deathly afraid of his little dog because twice I opened the front door a tad saw he was out there and promptly closed the door.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Barette said:


> I want to travel back in time and have a love affair with Leonard Cohen.


I heard a lot of him growing up. My parents liked his music. Such a deep voice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I was about to take out the recycling, until I heard loud voices and realized that my neighbors are standing outside talking. So I put down the bag and thought, "Oh...maybe I'll wait a bit."
> 
> hashtagsocialanxietyproblems


God I had a whole year of that a while back, stuff built up sometimes >.<


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I sure wish the embarrassing music video I made in Spanish class 5 years ago wasn't put on Youtube and seen by 9000 people.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need a twerking team


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> I need a twerking team


You got to recruit this guy.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

To: ATA
From: ATA
If you're not going to make a change, stop whining about _it_ and do what I do; get drunk and make self-deprecating jokes about the issue. There's no point in constantly bombarding people with _it_ yet again. You're not the first, the last or the one who feels _it_ the most.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

h00dz said:


> You got to recruit this guy.


I'd tapp that.
However are you available?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I probably need a lot more medication.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

1000th post! :boogie :clap :yay :sas And it only took me 3 and 1/3 years.

Probably not a good thing, but I'll celebrate it anyway.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I heard a lot of him growing up. My parents liked his music. Such a deep voice.


My all time favorite is Chelsea Hotel #2

He's so poetic. I never meet anyone like that, but I'm like any other egotistical girl, wanting to be the muse of a brilliant man. That's officially my life's goal.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I like to keep death close to me, but not too close.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Put off an assignment until the day before it was due, worked through the night, went to school tired and frazzled...turns out class was cancelled, hahaha...ahh... :eyes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

There really isn't anything standing between me and my goals, just corpses and zombies and vampires, the usual.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

holy ****, I've missed out on so many good games... gonna be a while before I get a new console. Hopefully other people can wait a while too.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Crap! I woke up late for my second job and here I am, forum-ing instead of getting ready. XD


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Miley's new album is packed with hits. People are gonna hate her even more now ;3


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> Miley's new album is packed with hits. People are gonna hate her even more now ;3


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

One piece is the best ;3;


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


>


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Y'know what? I am just 200% DONE with technology! **** all this ****! I'm stressed enough already! :bash


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

"LOVE. MONEY. PARTY"

dat title ukeukeuke


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Only 2 bowls left to vaporize...to indulge now or tomorrow for the games...questions, questions...

~ I don't follow celebrity gossip but after seeing a few clips of Miley Cyrus in the news she reminds me of young Madonna, wild & rebellious with some smarts underneath it all


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm totally rice wine, bro.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Wolves are just dogs. But werewolves are like people.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

everything worked out today  ...please God...let it stay this way for a while


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Watched "The Way Back" last night and it was probably one of the more accurate portrayals of SA I've seen in a movie, even if it was a comedy. Until the end of course, because the socially anxious awkward kid always gets over his awkwardness and becomes happy. Still a decent movie for what it was.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't understand couples who shout while arguing. What can be so important that you have to scream, at the top of your lungs, to each other?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I don't understand couples who shout while arguing. What can be so important that you have to scream, at the top of your lungs, to each other?


They clearly do it just to annoy everyone else in the vicinity


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I really do heal like a vampire! Just got my lip stitches out and forget about a scar! There isn't even a sign that I ever got an injury on my lip. And I only got stitched 5 days ago. This is too weird...

Also, the dating thing is looking good. After over a year of not doing it.

Just 4 days in Israel and everything is great again. woohoo!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to join my university paper.

Also, essays. Essays everywhere. :eyes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

"Usually after a guy gets rejected so many times, he gets frustrated or outright pissed off. He'll start laying blame, sometimes pointing it toward women in general (when it gets to this point, that's where underlying misogyny starts to take its true form), and sometimes he points it toward other men. "Yeah, I'd get dates, too, if I had a six-pack and huge pecs." They deflect the actual issue as something they can't control, not even realizing that they were most likely rejected because of their attitude or a mismatched sense of humor ... or any one of a hundred different traits that didn't line up right."

Yup.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Man I have no idea how much money I have and its kinda stressing me out. I cant check online since I messed up my password and the account has been frozen since Ive refused to call the bank. Im excited for this Halloween since I have a job and can actually buy whatever I want.. but I have to be really careful with spending since I dont make like anything and my mom doesnt want to buy me food anymore now that I can pay for it. So that really sucks. Bleh Im stressing for no reason.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Insanity is a desirable trait.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

umm hy O_O


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Always remember that you are not obligated to do shĭt for anybody.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

tofu's awesome


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Violins. Teeny tiny, itty bitty, teeny weeny violins.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Figured out the answer to my problems. Ill just buy an AC jacket instead of a Halloween costume! It can double as a costume and nerd attire for whenever I feel like it. Yusss.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

***************
**98,000th post**
***************

actually, I am about five posts too late :lol


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Today some guy nearly backed into me with his car, I moved out of the way which was foolish of me. I should have fell and started screaming lol.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I really hate waking up this early.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> Insanity is a desirable trait.


Indeed it is!


ratherunique11 said:


> Always remember that you are not obligated to do shĭt for anybody.


Indeed you're not.


Pompeii said:


> Violins. Teeny tiny, itty bitty, teeny weeny violins.












Do you know what this is?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

whenever my depression hits it just swallows me entirely; its like quicksand, feels entirely hopeless.

highlight of my morning so far has been dipping a banana in a jar of peanut butter, said banana breaking in said peanut butter, having to fish it out awkwardly with my hand and failing, subsequently looking in the mirror and feeling like an extra from 2 girls 1 cup.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

today was a close call!



millenniumman75 said:


> ***************
> **98,000th post**
> ***************
> 
> actually, I am about five posts too late :lol


congrats MM!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

inna sense said:


> today was a close call!
> 
> congrats MM!


Yes, it was!

....und danke schön.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

People that are in a hurry when they are driving. Every time someone stops to turn they always speed to the other lane and then in that lane someone stops to turn they speed to the other lane, and sometimes with no blinker. I get annoyed with people that drive crazy like that.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I literally cannot stop binging on Netflix. Sped through Breaking Bad, New Girl, Deadly Women, Stalked, and now Bones. SOMEONE STOP ME.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Fish is expensive

$10 a box 

**** you ontario


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate antibiotics so much. I would only take them to save my life. So I guess this is the time lol.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

h00dz said:


> I just want to say that is the most adorable dog you got there....


I wish he was mine but, alas, Hipster Puppy belongs to the internet. :'(



komorikun said:


> Yeah, I've been having issues with this. Just the other day I was half-way down the stairs with a bag full of cat turds when I saw some people.....reverse direction.
> 
> And the neighbor next door probably thinks I'm nuts or deathly afraid of his little dog because twice I opened the front door a tad saw he was out there and promptly closed the door.


I've done the whole opening the door then UH OH PEOPLE closing the door thing too. So embarrassing.

Did the dog guy ever see you? I like to think I'm invisible when I do things like that. But I'm sure they've probably noticed and think I'm a weirdo. :<



Persephone The Dread said:


> God I had a whole year of that a while back, stuff built up sometimes >.<


Aw, how did you finally break the cycle?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Blaaaaah blah blah. Not feeling awesome. I have to work tomorrow with a different manager so Im pretty nervous. Feeling unconfident as ever about a lot of things.

Also.. I dont understand games like Beyond: Two Souls. Who not just watch a freakin movie? Whats the point?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Wtf do you think I've been trying to do this entire time? I've been spending all my freaking energy on it, I am doing what I can with the limited tools I have at my disposal.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Goodbye for now, SAS. Im so sick of all this crap.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

im 2 smrt 4 yall mufuggas


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wrote such a good response to that stupid thread. I'm going to post it here since I didn't get responses, and I don't want to make a thread because I know it'll be a magnet for more stupid replies.

_"For a more articulate response (though Chelsea Handler's sums it up so well), WOMEN DO NOT GET APPROACHED OFTEN. I'm sorry to burst your deluded bubbles, my little darlings, but it's true. And if you happened to switch bodies with a plain woman for a year, and through that experience you came to these conclusions, then I won't argue. But I bet that you've spent your entire life with a penis and don't know at all what it's like to have a vagina, and I'm even going to wager that you've spent very limited time around vaginas, but still formed these opinions based on media or things you've seen (which I assume are extremely biased because I'm sure you're actively looking for examples that prove your sexism, a sexism that results from fear of women---because it's easier to demonize your fears rather than confront them).

It's also easier to make these assessments that back up your inability to approach women, by changing what the cause of this inability stems from. Instead of accepting that it's all in your own mind (since that would be difficult to address and take a lot of effort to overcome), it's a lot easier to just blame it on the system, on women, or on biology. That way---hey, it's not your fault! You don't need to change! It's everyone else's fault! Now, you can just look down upon most women or those alleged "bad boys" and the system and pussification or w/e else, because it's all their doing! And so you never actually have to address the cause of your loneliness because, hey, what can you do when the world is waged against you? It's a cop-out. An easy, simple, effort-free cop out that lets you avoid putting any effort into achieving what you want. You also decide that you don't actually want it because of all these reasons (making women not seem worth it, making women seem shallow and inconsistent and greedy and uppity w/e else). If you don't want it, you don't need to make the effort for it. It's a nice, effort-free solution that lets you stay exactly the same---because let's face it, delusion is a lot easier place to live in. It's hard to change yourself and change your life. You don't want to. Let's take that easy way out.

And hey, let's also believe the system is waged against men. Let's not empathize with women and their struggles, because the moment you see the as a collection of individuals and the moment you recognize their struggles---you see that your own struggles are not that difficult. You see that most people have hard battles in life and you see that women actually have it pretty rough too, and that makes you see them as people again. That makes you see that we're all flawed individuals who happen to have vaginas. And then that big image you had that I mapped out in the previous two paragraphs, that nice cop out you had going that allowed you to remain as stagnant as you like without feeling any blame or responsibility---well that just flies out the window._


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

au Lait said:


> Aw, how did you finally break the cycle?


Some days I'd be braver than others, but to be honest it continued until I moved out. D:


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

box of strawberries + jar of spreadable marshmallow


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> ***************
> **98,000th post**
> ***************
> 
> actually, I am about five posts too late :lol


Getting so close to 100k :yay



Barette said:


> I literally cannot stop binging on Netflix. Sped through Breaking Bad, New Girl, Deadly Women, Stalked, and now Bones. SOMEONE STOP ME.


This pretty much sums up my life. Breaking Bad, American Horror Story, The Office, Parks & Rec, Supernatural, Raising Hope, The Killing..... I tried watching Bones a couple weeks ago but couldn't really get into it. Probably a good thing.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Karla is so annoying, every time she's depressed or whatever then suddenly she has a massive urge to talk to me.

I wish I was a rude person and just tell her to go to hell, I want to sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Getting so close to 100k :yay
> 
> This pretty much sums up my life. Breaking Bad, American Horror Story, The Office, Parks & Rec, Supernatural, Raising Hope, The Killing..... I tried watching Bones a couple weeks ago but couldn't really get into it. Probably a good thing.


Yes, I am :lol.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

My midnight snacks have become 3:30 AM snacks. I might have a problem.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Barette said:


> I wrote such a good response to that stupid thread. I'm going to post it here since I didn't get responses, and I don't want to make a thread because I know it'll be a magnet for more stupid replies.


Bloody hell, what thread was that  You seriously went in and crushed everyone's fake fantasies. It really is pretty hard for women to be approached by men. I mean for us, we are the ones doing the approaching. We can choose who to talk to. However, it's insanely hard to make yourself confident enough to talk with some girl you're attracted to and girls usually don't do that. Girls, on the other hand, can't choose. They just hope to get noticed by some guy they also find attracted to and hope he talks with them. That's all you can really do, especially with SA. If you're hot, it's way too easy to get any guy, but people forget that not all girls look like supermodels. People forget that girls who look average probably barely get approached. If the girl is overweight, she probably doesn't get approached at all. So all in all it's hard for both genders.


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

I love you, I love you :squeeze


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need to watch a movie...hmm


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

tv aerial is broken again. I guess its just as well I'm not gonna be watching tv tonight. just hope it doesn't rain again.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

KelsKels said:


> Goodbye for now, SAS. Im so sick of all this crap.


bye kelskels, good luck with work.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to write a poem this weekend


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

People on this site unknowingly exacerbate their SA, depression, misconceptions of the world, and bitterness by posting on this forum. It's hardly "support" when you're reinforcing your negativity with other people time and time again. What will help you is positive support, encouraging you to DO something and get better.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Goodbye for now, SAS. Im so sick of all this crap.


I hope not for good..


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Goodbye for now, SAS. Im so sick of all this crap.


Arghhh, yes. My thoughts exactly. I've overdosed on the forums lately (escapism, anyone?) and I'm not even the one that tends to get into the arguments. It's been strangely hard to ignore and my mood's terrible enough as it is. Breaaaak time.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Was coming back here a bad idea?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sorry dude, but driving a camaro doesn't make your penis bigger. If you want me to drive faster, then we can pull over to the side of the road and you can give me some gas money.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

laura024 said:


> People on this site unknowingly exacerbate their SA, depression, misconceptions of the world, and bitterness by posting on this forum. It's hardly "support" when you're reinforcing your negativity with other people time and time again. What will help you is positive support, encouraging you to DO something and get better.


Make this your signature.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I decided to clean my apartment today. It's not a complete mess, but a good cleaning on my spare time wouldn't be a bad thing to do.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Been there.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm sleepy


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why do all males have to tell everyone when they had sex? (including all the details) I have never done that and I never will. And I'm the last person people would consider to be respectful and chivalrous towards females. :roll

I just can't stand talking to my friends sometimes because that's all they ever seem to talk about...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

wifi is like life support to me. Without it all I would have is this... this _skin_. And 4 walls to stare at.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Everyone has been laughing at me the whole time.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

...youre welcome millennium...bitte schön  ...would you be the first person on this site to reach 100 000? ...that would be cool



laura024 said:


> People on this site unknowingly exacerbate their SA, depression, misconceptions of the world, and bitterness by posting on this forum. It's hardly "support" when you're reinforcing your negativity with other people time and time again. What will help you is positive support, encouraging you to DO something and get better.

















lyrics:

I've been sitting on my hands for a long time 
in the company of hopes and fears 
In times when I was not so low I used to go out 
I'm thinking of the day you said you were alone 
I was still a girl 
Your giant boots came treading upon my little world 
somehow it all seems brighter now that we have parted 
I guess that it was

Too much 
I'm tired 
I'll come back when it's quiet 
pardon me, there's too much 
blinding lights 
I'll hide until the day is through

This town it ain't much of a thrill but I can live here 
it's true my company has changed a lot this past year 
now it all slowly floats away 
the tide is turning 
and turn it should for it was

Too much 
I'm tired 
I'll come back when it's quiet 
pardon me, there's too much 
blinding lights 
I'll hide until the day is through

The easy life ain't so easily found 
and when you're almost up there 
something always pulls you down 
I put my ear to the empty shell 
the sound is weaker yet

Too much&#8230;

Somehow it all seems brighter now 
somehow it all seems brighter now


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Alright then...................*******


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

My feet are cold. In fact I'm cold. Perhaps I should request the heating be turned up/on and so avoid feeling like my extremities have been placed in a refrigerator.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I just noticed that, unlike my mother tongue, the english language has a lot of "I"s. There's no way around it, can't be avoided. If I'm talking about something about me, I've got to use it. I don't like it.

This post proves it.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Hadron said:


> Why do all males have to tell everyone when they had sex? (including all the details) I have never done that and I never will. And I'm the last person people would consider to be respectful and chivalrous towards females. :roll
> 
> I just can't stand talking to my friends sometimes because that's all they ever seem to talk about...


Immaturity and lack of class mostly


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Its cold and rainy
I want need new sim card and sunglasses. Thsts the goal. I can endure sister today


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

driving back home into the city center and the sidewalk looks like the casting call for the addams family remake, why the hell are so many hookers out on a sunday night, and who the **** is paying these broads. jesus. (not implying that jesus is paying them, I have no evidence of that)


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Elad said:


> driving back home into the city center and the sidewalk looks like the casting call for the addams family remake, why the hell are so many hookers out on a sunday night, and who the **** is paying these broads. jesus. (not implying that jesus is paying them, I have no evidence of that)


hey for some reason i dreamt about you this night, you were talking about how you hate airports. this is weird i don't even know you.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Noll said:


> hey for some reason i dreamt about you this night, you were talking about how you hate airports. this is weird i don't even know you.


you are now my best friend. did we eat burgerking in the terminal and then fly away together?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Elad said:


> you are now my best friend. did we eat burgerking in the terminal and then fly away together?


i'm not sure what happened, you kept saying a bunch of weird stuff and i don't remember any of it. i think you must've eaten at Burger King while i was eating at some hipster vegetarian-restaurant.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Birds are picking at our house and my dog starts barking as crazy because she thinks someone's knocking. Oh why she be so cute.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Noll said:


> i'm not sure what happened, you kept saying a bunch of weird stuff and i don't remember any of it. i think you must've eaten at Burger King while i was eating at some hipster vegetarian-restaurant.


yeah that sounds like me. sounds like we had a good time, have to do it again.

~see you in my dreams

~nohomo


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My corner seems pretty busy today..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

cats vs dogs


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

just realized my belly is actually smaller after having pooped, and that it's bigger after having just eaten. for some reason i never thought of that before.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Feeling good today. Sometimes I guess it's out of my control.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Is there a person that has counted to infinity? If there isn't, how do we know there is an infinite amount of numbers?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Seen someone almost die at the title fight concert last night. He was just laying there. They had to stop the show and call the ambulance. I hope the kid is ok.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm hitting the showers. Honey, just in case I slip and crack my head open and die: ya' know, I love you. And all that.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> cats vs dogs


:lol That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I might have a stomach ulcer. The heartburn is incredible.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rooibos tea, ain't need no sugar for that kind of love


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is TOO MUCH TRAFFIC on the way to the beach and nobody would be out there in October, so I am not going today!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish I could shop in a store without feeling awkward.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ive only recently started posting here again but i have to leave for a while (like anyone will notice  ) ...im gonna try to live my life to the fullest...ill be back soon my beloved SAS :drunk










:b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

SAS seems way less annoying lately. Could be because I don't argue with people much anymore. Or perhaps because some annoying posters seemed to have left. Like calichick (please don't ever come back!) and some other creatures and trolls....


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

inna sense said:


> ive only recently started posting here again but i have to leave for a while (like anyone will notice  ) ...im gonna try to live my life to the fullest...ill be back soon my beloved SAS :drunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure our paths ever crossed but very good luck, hope things work out for you.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

How passive-aggressive of you.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Rdio's interface is gorgeous. *.* I have been introduced to the so called "other woman" outside of my relationship with Spotify.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Another run...


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> I think I have PTSD from waking up with a bogong moth in my hair. I've goosebumps just thinking about it! *shudder*


Humans generally find insects disgusting and disturbing. Me too sometimes. But it's ridiculous.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol eat the ****ing fruit!


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Lol eat the ****ing fruit!


I do eat the fruit. The banana, preferably.

Also dude, I think I know how your current status happened. That kind of stuff happens to me sometimes and I take advantage of it too lol! So :high5


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

For the love of god. Someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong. I try to be nice and friendly, I try to let people in, I try to make friends, I try with women. But no, I get rejected and ostracized by everyone for no f***ing reason, while all of the selfish a******s get everything they could possibly want in life.

I swear to god, I feel like I'm going to f***ing snap.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few beers, a few whiskeys, & more damnation till kingdom come


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Some guy on meetup sent me like three messages asking me to meet him for coffee. I looked at his profile - it has nothing about him, except a long list of artsy-fartsy-pretentious-wanky interests, and it's like wtf are you expecting dude? Yeaaaa I'm totally going to go out and meet some random stranger off the internet whom I don't know the last thing about - how old he is, what he looks like, what he does, what his deal/intentions is/are, etc etc. I mean, I'm an intrinsically suspicious person but come on now.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

its a beautiful day :]


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My feet are like ice from floor tiles, I can see why people have underfloor heating in the bathroom, my flip-flops will have to permanently stay in the bathroom, cold feet is the pits.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Corner still busy


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

old cleaning lady at the gym every night:

please stop staring at me. if we make eye contact its purely incidental, it doesnt mean I want to repeat the process 20x over the course of the early morning/night. I'm writing this because its genuinely starting to make me feel awkward when we're the only people in the building and I turn around and happen to make direct eye contact. I can let the cleaning the weights and such while I'm _inches_ away from them slide (even though its annoying) but this eye thing is something I've dealt with on numerous occasions (typically with indian males) and I don't like it.

I know I play a big part in this problem, but I just wanted to make it seem like you're a huge creep to anyone reading this; even though I've made myself look like the huge creep by caring so much about something so insignificant.

****.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Elad said:


> old cleaning lady at the gym every night:
> 
> please stop staring at me. if we make eye contact its purely incidental, it doesnt mean I want to repeat the process 20x over the course of the early morning/night. I'm writing this because its genuinely starting to make me feel awkward when we're the only people in the building and I turn around and happen to make direct eye contact. I can let the cleaning the weights and such while I'm _inches_ away from them slide (even though its annoying) but this eye thing is something I've dealt with on numerous occasions (typically with indian males) and I don't like it.
> 
> ...


Tap it, it has to happen all the signs point to yes.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Android, I don't need you to remind me that listening to music at full volume is bad for my ears. You're not my mom. Thanks.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Life is Insane


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Tap it, it has to happen all the signs point to yes.


:yes go for it champ :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Another day, another odd day. It's not like they talk to me in particular, I didn't even make so much as a peep to the manager who just directs people what to do, I'm not sure he even knows my name (not really, he does but barely). I've never actually said anything more than a hi or "doin okay, I'm great!!!" Blehh. I really am the most silent worker there ever was, apart from a monk or say... hm.. can't think of anything.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I really have to stop eating candy. I haven't eaten candy for 3 days and I feel like I'm dying. Candy is like my substitute for alcohol and/or drugs. My skin looks unusually good today. I wonder if it's becuase I'm not stuffing my face with sugar. I kinda hope not because I want to keep eating candy. Wait. I shouldn't. But it's like the only fun I have now. Sweet sweet candy. I love you so. Caress the inside of my body with your sugary magic.

Oh god.

................................. ;_;


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Another day, another odd day. It's not like they talk to me in particular, I didn't even make so much as a peep to the manager who just directs people what to do, I'm not sure he even knows my name (not really, he does but barely). I've never actually said anything more than a hi or "doin okay, I'm great!!!" Blehh. I really am the most silent worker there ever was, *apart from a monk or say... hm.. can't think of anything.*


Or a psycho mime with her vocal cords ripped out&#8230;&#8230;? Gruesome image I know but hey it's almost Halloween!

~

Three-day weekend and I did absolutely nothing worth mentioning. I'm dreading going back in tomorrow as much for work as for coworkers asking me what I've been up to on the weekend. And I'll have to bull**** up some **** I didn't do just so they don't think I'm a loser - or rather, that they don't think I'm _more_ of a loser than they already think I am. DAMNIT Y M I SO LOSER-Y? *cries*

Also I'm procrastinating on e-mails with someone who left here recently. I'm actually quite concerned about her, but as per usual it's difficult to strike the balance between enquiry and prying. I can only hope that people get a few cheap laughs out of my whimsy, I guess.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Ran over a pigeon today, poor *******. Never thought they made such loud thuds.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

Never take for granted the devil you know.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

h00dz said:


> Tap it, it has to happen all the signs point to yes.





Bawsome said:


> :yes go for it champ :lol


when I say old, I'm talking like 80 years old.

...

...

...

....

will smash


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I've just realised the "fit meat boy" the youngsters on the bus were discussing is my close down buddy, that or they have a particular attraction to elderly men who look like they're waiting to retire.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

It sucks looking younger than you are. Most people think I'm at least 4 years younger than my age and that I'm still in high school. The other day a lady at work told me she thought I was 12 :no


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Taaylah said:


> It sucks looking younger than you are. Most people think I'm at least 4 years younger than my age and that I'm still in high school. The other day a lady at work told me she thought I was 12 :no


Keep a stubble :yes Works for me at least.


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Keep a stubble :yes Works for me at least.


I'm a girl, so that's kind of hard for me to do lol.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have 10101 profile views on SAS. Unless it's binary, then I have 21 profile views. I hope it's not binary.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm sick


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mercy!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

There are a ridiculous amount of live-action sitcoms on the Disney channels. They're funny at times, there are just a lot of same ones.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a very active imagination..
Not sure if it counts as a positive or a negative right now.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> I have a very active imagination..
> Not sure if it counts as a positive or a negative right now.


 definitely positive, I envy imagination cause mine was stolen...:um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This day is pwnzing me in both good and bad ways, it's a real emotional rollercoaster that's for sure.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love Jeff Goldblum. Well, not love, but greatly admire and would watch anything he's in. And would like, watch him from a window if given the change. Maybe love.

Edit: Also, same can be said of Chloe Sevigny.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

coconut cream + cereal










goodnight sweet calories

sometimes I just want to lay on the couch all day getting fat and watching re-runs of gilmore girls. NH.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tomorrow I call the graduate school and deliver the unfortunate news. I hope they take into account it's not my fault.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Some people don't like it, but I really enjoyed the Robert Redford version of The Great Gatsby. There wasn't much chemistry between Mia Farrow and Robert Redford, but they did good jobs respectively.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Tap it, it has to happen all the signs point to yes.





Bawsome said:


> :yes go for it champ :lol





Elad said:


> when I say old, I'm talking like 80 years old.


80 is the new 30.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Watching the Great Gatsby, I came to a small conclusion about life (not one intended through the story, though, not at all). I am going give my entire being to others, from now on, without fear of there being no reciprocation. I won't do so because I expect reciprocation, either (as much as I may hope for it now and again). It just feels better to treat each person you meet with the same comfort you would your greatest friend. I've done it to a small extent, but I feared complimenting people, telling them my positive opinions, as though my thoughts are inconsequential. It feels like forcing a bond, in a way? By telling them my thoughts, I'm exposing a part of myself, a part that enjoys their company (for them to now calculate whether or not they enjoy mine, as much as I do theirs). Now I won't be so stingy in that area. What's better than hearing someone volunteer their honest opinion of you, with no strings, no expectations? I certainly love those moments. Why fear passing them on? It's silly. And in that way, I'm going to fully coexist with others by emotionally exposing myself---by offering myself, my being, my person, fully and wholly. They can then decide what they want with me. 

I'm so excited to have a new outlook, I wonder if I'll be able to accomplish it. I know I do to a point, my personality is unfiltered and unguarded typically, but I want to take it all the way. I think it will be positive.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I have such interesting and complex dreams every night that I can't wait to go to sleep each day. This morning I woke up thinking "man, that was my favorite movie ever" and I couldn't wait to show it to my family, then I realized it was just a dream.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Barette said:


> Watching the Great Gatsby, I came to a small conclusion about life (not one intended through the story, though, not at all). I am going give my entire being to others, from now on, without fear of there being no reciprocation. I won't do so because I expect reciprocation, either (as much as I may hope for it now and again). It just feels better to treat each person you meet with the same comfort you would your greatest friend. I've done it to a small extent, but I feared complimenting people, telling them my positive opinions, as though my thoughts are inconsequential. It feels like forcing a bond, in a way? By telling them my thoughts, I'm exposing a part of myself, a part that enjoys their company (for them to now calculate whether or not they enjoy mine, as much as I do theirs). Now I won't be so stingy in that area. What's better than hearing someone volunteer their honest opinion of you, with no strings, no expectations? I certainly love those moments. Why fear passing them on? It's silly. And in that way, I'm going to fully coexist with others by emotionally exposing myself---by offering myself, my being, my person, fully and wholly. They can then decide what they want with me.
> 
> I'm so excited to have a new outlook, I wonder if I'll be able to accomplish it. I know I do to a point, my personality is unfiltered and unguarded typically, but I want to take it all the way. I think it will be positive.


I just thought Id commend you on this. I really hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

can't sleep =/


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm gonna have a flu vaccine later along with 2 more injections. XD


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

All i can think about is how Bach's portrait looks like he got fat from eating a whole sheep in one sitting and decided to put the remains of the fur on his head as a wig. And I just want to eat something right now too. These thoughts cycling together are just fueling one another.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm sickkk


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:cig 
now please 
Idec


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm watching Bones and am a bit alarmed at how sexy I'm starting to find David Borneanaz. Like, sex-bomb. Same the guy who plays Sweets, though I'd say more cute rather than sexy.

Basically, I really need to leave my house.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> All i can think about is how Bach's portrait looks like he got fat from eating a whole sheep in one sitting and decided to put the remains of the fur on his head as a wig. And I just want to eat something right now too. These thoughts cycling together are just fueling one another.


Hahaha, it totally DOES! I read your comment too quickly the first time and mistakenly understood it to mean he really did that, and thought, "Oh, how GROSS! Man, people were so weird back then!" :doh :haha


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Why are stickers so sticky?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I never wake wanting to face the day anymore


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

_Dear student_

Do me right now!

Do me on the bed, do me on the table, screw it you can even do me on the floor right now in front of the TV! I really don't give a **** as long as you do me now like I have never been done before.

Sincerely, your homework.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish people would not call me buddy, I am not their pet dog.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

h00dz said:


> I just thought Id commend you on this. I really hope it turns out well for you.


Thank you. I think it will, I don't expect anything from other people (because I don't think we are ever obligated to anyone, whether you do something for others is what shows character). I'm typically unguarded with my petsoanlity, but this will take it a step further.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Barette said:


> I'm watching Bones and am a bit alarmed at how sexy I'm starting to find David Borneanaz. Like, sex-bomb. Same the guy who plays Sweets, though I'd say more cute rather than sexy.
> 
> Basically, I really need to leave my house.


That is a natural feeling. No reason to fight healthy sexuality.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I wish people would not call me buddy, I am not their pet dog.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

This will be long. Don't want to open a thread for it. Don't have a place for it and don't like how everyone checks my profile when I do it.

I don't think I belong in this forum. I've been giving it a lot of thought recently and I'm more and more convinced of it. When I joined I had never heard of social anxiety, but as I read about everyone's problems it was like I opened my eyes. I'm not an odd ball, there are people just like me out there in the world, it's actually normal. It was amazing, finding this forum. I'm not alone.

Now, after about 5 months I know a lot more about social anxiety after using this forum and reading about everyone's difficulties and I don't think I have it. I'm a shy, introverted guy who has a lot of difficulty with certain aspects of my relationship with others, but not much worse as every other person, I think. I have a hard time connecting on a deeper level with people, dealing with intimacy. And that only comes after you get to know them. I don't freeze in social situations, I'm just uncomfortable in them. If I don't think much about while I'm in them, I can actually behave normally. 

There was something another user here said, laura024 (I think those are the numbers lol), a few days ago that really helped change the way I view this forum. She said something like people using SA as an excuse to not improve themselves, and using SAS to dwell on their bad habits, thoughts or mindset instead of using it to actually improve their lives by taking action. I don't do that. But I'm getting the feeling that if I stick around long enough here I'll start to. Social anxiety is a powerful label if you adopt it to yourself and it can cripple your life because of it. I don't want to do that to myself.

There are lot of amazing people here that I'd like to know personally. But this is an online forum and all of them probably don't live close by so it's pointless to think of it. Online friends are good, but what I lack are real social interactions. Despite really liking reading what they say, I don't think I'll be around here much longer. Leave while it's a positive experience instead of letting it become a cause of my problems. Only use it when I really need to. 

That's it. If you read it all, congratulations and thanks a lot.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I agree with laura there, and with you obviously. I've been around for a much shorter time... but I don't know. I use the forum for fun, and to relate to people if I can. I don't vent much 'cause I think it's mostly pointless, and I'm totally against self-pity. And like you both say, that's rampart around these parts. So if you think leaving will be good for you, then do it, man. You can always come back, don't do the permanent ban thing, that's kinda stupid IMO.

Good luck in your life, man!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Stephen Fry was on Bones? My night is made.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fixed my sh*tty MAF sensor yesterday yet my best friend the check engine light pops right back on again a few minutes ago. Looks like I might need to "borrow" an OBD scanner from work.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope this Leo Costa program gets me some results. I'm already beast, but I'm not seeing much progress anymore just throwing around heavy weight. Time to incorporate some technique in this.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm never going to win any popularity contests.

There's freedom in that I think?

Miike Snow makes some cool music also.

~ J


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Hahaha, it totally DOES! I read your comment too quickly the first time and mistakenly understood it to mean he really did that, and thought, "Oh, how GROSS! Man, people were so weird back then!" :doh :haha


Yeah, luckily he's remembered for his music only haha.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's 7am and I'm hungry


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You can always come back, don't do the permanent ban thing, that's kinda stupid IMO.


Yeah, I won't disappear overnight. I'll just force myself to come here less often.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

rambling, no punctuation, 4;48am. warned.

finally started running again and had an interesting 6 miles in the dark to get to my grandparents, was too cold for a return trip so I decided to dust off my old bicycle circa highschool 2004 and find some old clothes from around the same time. bike tires flat as **** so I tried to pump them to no avail, then I look at my hand (on the tire) and there is a ****ing nest of spiders. whatthe*****. like a little web pouch full of them ready to burst all over me, and it wasnt just on the tire, they were all over the thing. was getting cold thanks to all the sweat so I raided some old clothes, also 2004ish which fit me so tight I looked like a god damn gimp. ended up biking home looking like hobo simple jack delivering baby spiders driveby style, was the most gumby thing ever riding past a group of people with flat as a pancake tires (was making a loud noise as it squashed on the ground) with my super tight p.o.s clothes and helmet that only fit on the very top of my head. god damn. I need to prepare better.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's really dark in here.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Justin Bieber starting to sound like The Weeknd..


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

That really makes me sad :sigh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Who makes a tribute video of an old relationship for an ex when they're about to get married to someone else? lol


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:stu
Please


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I don't mean to make you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

New Pearl Jam album downloaded :yay


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh Gods, I am in love. I don't eat, I don't sleep, I can't concentrate... this will be the death of me.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

You don't, I just feel like an awful person.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)

*"He Who Chickens And Runs Away, Will Chicken Out Another Day"*


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Why?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

They're trying to break my spirit...

I want to break them, ahaha.

Lots of things going through my head right now, I did not have a good appointment. Working on settling down, but I am... sad.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Why is it that I only get the help I NEED when I show my anger? My obvious *** depression isn't enough for you to realize I'm not normal?

Expression is something that's very important to me, yet I'm terrified to actually express myself. I wonder why... Maybe if my family cared about me I wouldn't be where I am now. I hate this "family". Why the **** would I spend time with you?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I suppose I feel like I shouldn't even be on SAS, let alone be talking to you.. and yet here I am.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Got new haircut


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol Neil Gaiman kind of writes articles like he gives talks. I totally can't help reading this whole article in his voice XD I don't actually normally do that unless I'm trying.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

How kind of the board of examiners to decide I've earned a postgraduate diploma despite withdrawing from the course. How kind of them to recognise the difficulties I had in completing the course due to what they deem to be extenuating circumstances. I suppose this way I can at least pretend my withdrawal was due to severe panic attacks rather than a knee jerk reaction to failing three exams and having a dissertation which reeked of inadequacy.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I like turtles


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't be the only one, can I?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I don't quite get how being on sas or talking to me makes you an awful person.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't wait to try this Spice Box Spiced Whiskey this morning after work, it'll go good with the new episode of Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Mosquitoes are *******s.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry, I'm bad at explaining.. 
It's more about how I feel like I have to keep it from people because everybody would want to kill me if they knew.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Give me a bottle of Nembutal, and tell me it's OK to go.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Deadfall is so bad that it's hilarious. Nicholas Cage is simply the best.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Why the f**k it takes two lines to do a one-liner?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Can't wait to try this Spice Box Spiced Whiskey this morning after work, it'll go good with the new episode of Sons Of Anarchy


It's pretty good. Have you had Two Gingers? That's my favorite at the moment. And that was a pretty good episode. I hope Tara doesn't turn.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Give me a bottle of Nembutal, and tell me it's OK to go.


:hug


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I understand. Maybe it's best if I leave you alone. I just find it amazing how two people can go from best friends to strangers so quickly. I guess that's what I miss most. I lost my best friend.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

No, you don't have to. 
I agree and it sucks. 

Surely your new girl wouldn't be thrilled to know you're talking to me though?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

12 miles with a drink break at half way, cops busting prostitutes, indian guy at the petrol station getting racially abused by drunks, girls in high heels and skanky dresses; just another thursday night run with me managing to not get stabbed and robbed (win). although I can no longer feel my feet fully and will be doing the penguin walk everywhere tomorrow.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> It's pretty good. Have you had Two Gingers? That's my favorite at the moment. And that was a pretty good episode. I hope Tara doesn't turn.


It is pretty good, just had some now. I've been drinking Revelstoke Spiced but I think I may make this my main spiced whisky now. Solid rec by my coworker. I have yet to try Wisers Spiced though. I'll look out for your recommendation as well. I too also hope she doesn't turn. About to watch this week's episode now


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Idk if she would be mad, but it would probably bother her. I don't care though. I read through my inbox and old posts. There's lots of memories that made me smile.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

This thread is mutating. It's only a matter of time now!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

You don't care? Are you just not that invested yet? Lol

I deleted my whole inbox when things got really rough with us but at least I can still see the posts from my old account.. It's kinda if by how I still remember what most of them relate to.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I need to stop coming to this site..


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

She doesn't control who I talk to. I wouldn't care if she got upset if I talked to you because you're an old friend and that means something to me. How are things with the boyfriend?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I got an email horoscope subject line reading "You're habit of caring too much for other people may lead to..." HAH. Nice try, but I don't care too much, silly horoscope. I barely care at all.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry, I really didn't mean for that to come off as rude. 
Things are pretty good right now, we have our ups and downs but who doesn't? 
How about you two?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

At this point, I would like to remind everyone on this site that, at least, they are not the Dutch secretary of national security holding a mushroom.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I like peace. I don't like arguing. I don't like "debating" something neither side will shift on and has been rehashed 9000 times. I'm fine with people having conflicting view/opinions to me. I don't feel the need to push mine. I don't even feel the need to share them. I really just don't care, believe what you wish and be happy.

why can't we all just get along.

oh yeah because I'm an ******* and sometimes I do care. I am human.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Doing the right thing won't always save you & doing the wrong thing won't always damn you


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You really want to go there with me Ciara? Just because your buddy buddy with Robin the new manager doesn't mean you can talk to me however you want and boss me around. I took video of you and Robin blazing it up in your car btw  So if you really want to bark up my tree, then I *****ing dare you.

You are NOT smarter than me b*tch. I will crush you.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't recognise anyone in the tinychat from when I used to go on. 
I suppose it was well over a year and a half ago though. 
There's still the bunch of people that just lurk as 'guests'.. I'm totally lurking too though :lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Crazy how a bit of kindness from strangers can make you happy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Reading some of my older posts on SAS made me feel kind of shocked. I used to be so innocent, polite, helpful, kind and sweet when I was 17. The military really did **** my brain up...

Also, one thing I hate about dating is that I have to hang out outside on weekends. **** it!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It is pretty good, just had some now. I've been drinking Revelstoke Spiced but I think I may make this my main spiced whisky now. Solid rec by my coworker. I have yet to try Wisers Spiced though. I'll look out for your recommendation as well. I too also hope she doesn't turn. About to watch this week's episode now


Cool. I was trying some single-malts there for a while. Do you get into them? They're a little pricey (and somehow just a little too snobby). I'm reading this PM at the local Irish pub so my friend and I are gonna try out the Wisers. I was reading about how Kurt Sutter grew up in the neighborhood of one of the bigger state prisons in Jersey, glued to the TV. Have you noticed that he seems as though he'd be a criminal in real life?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elad said:


> 12 miles with a drink break at half way, cops busting prostitutes, indian guy at the petrol station getting racially abused by drunks, girls in high heels and skanky dresses; just another thursday night run with me managing to not get stabbed and robbed (win). although I can no longer feel my feet fully and will be doing the penguin walk everywhere tomorrow.


Ah, the athletic waddle - welcome back to exercise.

This week - four runs? FAIL! Only getting three in. I had my counselor appointment Friday followed by 2 1/2 hours on the phone with my stepmom - we watch Dancing with the Stars. It was 11pm when we hung up, and no time to run. Frustrated. Didn't run last night when I should have either because I cam home yesterday from work and slept for a half-hour, messing up all my energies. I had a salad for dinner. There's nothing like rabbit food to keep you going in a pinch :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Reading some of my older posts on SAS made me feel kind of shocked. I used to be so innocent, polite, helpful, kind and sweet when I was 17. The military really did **** my brain up...
> 
> Also, one thing I hate about dating is that I have to hang out outside on weekends. **** it!


You are more outgoing and IsraeliSASsy now, so it's an improvement.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daniel C said:


> At this point, I would like to remind everyone on this site that, at least, they are not the Dutch secretary of national security holding a mushroom.


Are they "magic" mushrooms? :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You are more outgoing and IsraeliSASsy now, so it's an improvement.


Lol, you obviously don't know me.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I guess we're ok.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Are they "magic" mushrooms? :lol


Possibly. Actually, that would explain a lot... :um


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm wondering how many times i've ****ed up what I meant to say by using the wrong or opposite term by mistake. I catch myself saying this when in conversation, and try to correct what I meant, its incredibly embarrassing and I end up feeling like a right tit. just wondering how many instances where I missed it and how people must have thought I was a total plonker.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hadron said:


> Lol, you obviously don't know me.


Well, from what you have displayed here, it's an improvement.
If you use the frustration as motivation, you will do fine.

Yes, there is a period of anger when overcoming anxiety in the long run - expect it, manage it, and be SASsy doing it!


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Someone please tell the itch in my eye to **** off.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't stop jumping. It's like something strange in a good way is happening to me and I don't know what it is but I feel like I could jump all the time now. Or maybe it was the Hershey's chocolate cake I helped my mom make. I think it has a secret ingredient. I was skipping in my room earlier. There isn't really enough room to skip in here but I tried to because skipping is fun. I want a trampoline now. If I had a trampoline, I'd be acting all ecstatic jumping on that thing. I want to jump and skip all the time. Would be funny if people skipped everywhere they went instead of walked. We should all do that. xD Actually, that would be weird.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm someone should add me


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Just okay? :|


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Government Shutdown is over, that's good


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's been a month since I've posted on SAS. I've been so much happier, more social and outgoing, and surprise surprise, haven't gotten into an argument with anyone over anything. The world is happier, and more friendly. The people I've spoken to have been so far removed from this world of negativity. It has, in a word, been pretty damn awesome. 

And this is why I feel I can post on here once more. I feel renewed.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I think I much prefer to be alone. I'm just not happy in general.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that, I really wish you were happy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I was at the neighbor of a coworker's house today, and this guy was telling us about how college was the best time of his life, and how he would give anything in the world to be back there. It was depressing. I actually met one of "those" people, to whom college was the last moment in their life when they were happy, and now they need to self-medicate. 

Then I saw a girl I know who has the most beautiful skin ever. I'm so convinced I need to be healthy, she is a health-machine and her skin is the proof.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I've went to spending maybe $20 every couple months on makeup and general beauty products to $100-200 a month. Well, at least I can say I have a hobby now, I guess. :um


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

So I've been thinking about the educational merits of Sesame Street, which I used to watch a lotttttt of when I was in grade school. I used to think I learned a lot from that show but now that I think about it, wtf did I learn? From what I recall they would take one letter/number a day and make a running motif of it but honestly if by that age you still need TV to teach you your ABC's then your parents, your teachers, and the education system have done a real crap job. There are also subtle bad influences on the language acquisition process of impressionable young minds - things like Cookie Monster's terrible grammar ("Me eated the cookies!"), the Count's Bela Lugosi-esque accent (and the character itself - he's like the embodiment of the original bad pun before the Reddit age), and Elmo's habit of referring to himself in third person like some kind of weirda$$ art school hipster.

And then there's that whole thing about Bert and Ernie being a gay couple - it's funny that our society would expect little kids to understand buttsex while still reserving doubt with regards to their knowledge of the English alphabet and the series of natural numbers. But then again, I wouldn't even be here today if it weren't for a bunch of illiterate people doing it in caveman times, so what the **** (no pun intended) am I complaining about?...Maybe Bert and Ernie can get it on with Dumbledore; that way we'll have magic muppets.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I like that bumper sticker/decal that says "Nobody cares about your stick figure family."


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I'm ok. I just don't want to be in a relationship


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Then don't be in a relationship?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's what it will probably come down to.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Would not being in a relationship make you happier?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I think the reason I'm not happy is a multitude of reasons. I don't think being in a relationship is helping those reasons though.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Should i play tekken


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I never realized receiving a compliment about my personality could be so embarrassing. ops


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I need to cleanse this sty

~ I really hope the gov't follows through with "pick & pay" options for TV, all I want are the sports & film channels, I don't need anything else



sanspants08 said:


> Cool. I was trying some single-malts there for a while. Do you get into them? They're a little pricey (and somehow just a little too snobby). I'm reading this PM at the local Irish pub so my friend and I are gonna try out the Wisers. I was reading about how Kurt Sutter grew up in the neighborhood of one of the bigger state prisons in Jersey, glued to the TV. Have you noticed that he seems as though he'd be a criminal in real life?


The only single malt I know is Glenlivet as my uncle always had some at his place so when there that what I drank. I enjoyed it but the stuff is expensive, even my dad says so & he drinks it regularly.

I don't know much about that actor but the role he plays in the show is pretty unbelievable, what an intense amount of suffering for a solitary person to go through


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Are any of those reasons something you can change? :/


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Thinking that I should go with apathy on this one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AxeDroid said:


> Government Shutdown is over, that's good












Request* GRANTED!*


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'm working on it. I think I'll be okay in the long run. I'm just have too much going on right now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barette said:


> I was at the neighbor of a coworker's house today, and this guy was telling us about how college was the best time of his life, and how he would give anything in the world to be back there. It was depressing. I actually met one of "those" people, to whom college was the last moment in their life when they were happy, and now they need to self-medicate.
> 
> Then I saw a girl I know who has the most beautiful skin ever. I'm so convinced I need to be healthy, she is a health-machine and her skin is the proof.


Oh god you met me, minus the self medication.

It's worse because I don't even think it was anywhere near perfect just so much better than now for me. That's my thought of the day I guess lol.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

sigh.

you know your day is cursed when you gargle your mouthwash a bit too hard and some flies into your eye. bloodshot and stinging. winning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I need to refill my fridge it's empty :sigh


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Arm hurts


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish I could ctrl-f words on the black/white blur that is my textbook.

And, using public transit during rush-hour is the most amusing game of musical chairs. ie appearing super desperate or aggressive for a seat is a big no but the longing you experience would rival that you would have for a sexual partner. Wow, that made no sense.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

cafune said:


> I wish I could ctrl-f words on the black/white blur that is my textbook.
> 
> And, using public transit during rush-hour is the most amusing game of musical chairs. ie appearing super desperate or aggressive for a seat is a big no but the longing you experience would rival that you would have for a sexual partner. Wow, that made no sense.


I wish there was proper public transport here. when I was in the UK, I have never used a car. Here, you have to use cars or you'll get stranded.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elad said:


> sigh.
> 
> you know your day is cursed when you gargle your mouthwash a bit too hard and some flies into your eye. bloodshot and stinging. winning.


.....but it's minty fresh....and CLEAN! :eyes


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Hadron said:


> I wish there was proper public transport here. when I was in the UK, I have never used a car. Here, you have to use cars or you'll get stranded.


lol, I guess that's where the UK has Israel beat then. (;


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Not one single character in Marble Hornets *ever* swears, it's so unrealistic lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dumped by a friend. Still happy.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I wish I had the guts to start talking to people on here.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this cooler fall time weather.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugh, IsoHunt is shutting down. 

Not a good precedent.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

And why won't this monitor stop flickering? Bloody hell.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Notus said:


> I'm really enjoying this cooler fall time weather.


Same here. I don't ever want to experience 90 degrees in October again or I'm breaking up with Pennsylvania for good.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woohoo! I got a couple of Walking Dead action figures. :yay I got Rick and The Governor. I had fun playing with them earlier. :3 I think I'm a kid again. Tehehe.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope you're happier soon


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Thank you =)


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Same old same old, be foolish to expect otherwise.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^Haha, yup. That's how chat is, and that is why I stay away from it.

I'm so damn burnt out. My body is just telling me "fvck you".


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Adblock why aren't you working? The internet looks like a whole different place. :afr


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Well... Ok then...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's wedding time again, now to be way to preoccupied with ensuring I look half decent and not actually enjoying the evening.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

How pointless and revolting this behavior is. This must change.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

random cat decided to walk in and rub its back on the staircase/bannister railing and would not leave. seriously was trying everything to get it out but all it did was look away and roll on its back, I even went and got it some food/water/milk, anything to try and persuade it to gtfo but it wouldn't. I was getting kind of pissed off and he must have felt it, because when I put my hand out it started small dinosaur like hissing (you know like that one the fat guy gets murdered by in jurassic park) and scratching me. I consider myself an animal person but this guy was just a genuine dickhead. I had to alpha up and walk away, quickly turn without making eye contact and stride right towards him at pace. finally got rid of him and then it hit me, I just spent 30 minutes trying to make a small cat leave, I have scratch marks and the cat obviously thought I was a betamale. dear god. I am a beta. I have to start making threads now I guess; I'll shave my head, talk about aesthetics and call females sloots for not asking me out. this is my destiny.

switching gears~

sitting alone on a saturday night waiting for a dj khaled album to finish downloading. I guess this is what real rock bottom feels like.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:squeeze


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Give it to me right now


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:rub


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't say the skill with which I make myself & people uncomfortable is unprecedented but it's definitely uncanny


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

my computer restarted sorry :|


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought squirrels were supposed to make delightful chattering noises but I just saw one in a tree eating a chestnut while making these weird squawking noises.


Also, this is my 500th post in this thread what-what! I have no life...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I thought squirrels were supposed to make delightful chattering noises but I just saw one in a tree eating a chestnut while making these weird squawking noises.
> 
> Also, this is my 500th post in this thread what-what! I have no life...


As cute as squirrels are, they scare me. I hate how they sit up high in a tree and just stare at you! it's like ok, what the f*** is that damn squirrel thinking right now?

EEK

run muther f***a run!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I want my money back! That crap is not pure as advertised.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a date in a little over 3 hours. So nervous at the moment. This girl is definitely the shy/socially anxious type, so I hope things don't get too awkward :/


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

A car with what sounds like a bad muffler just kept passing back and forth the street in front my house today. Irritating.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

All these channels and they never play the original horror classics. It's always the remakes.

I think I'm like April from Parks and Recreation.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Does it mean I am in love if looking at a photo of him just makes me smile stupidly for half an hour? Good Gods... :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, that girl in Hard Candy is one cray cray psycho. :afr


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I hate it when my preferred radio station breaks from static when I'm stopped at a traffic light. It's not like it'll be stuck making horrible white noise forever, but still, I inch the car forward bit by bit so as to remedy it, going as close as I dare (as in, _far_ too close) because not doing so is just blasphemy innit.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One day, one day. I am going to collect all of TWD action figures. This is going to be a new collection of mine. Can't wait to have them all. I'm getting impatient now. I'm going to get a few for Christmas. And I need a display to put them on, too. Nah, **** that. That isn't really a big deal. I'm going to take them with me everywhere I go. We can go on fun adventures together. :duel Maybe fight a horde of zombies.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

cafune said:


> I hate it when my preferred radio station breaks from static when I'm stopped at a traffic light. It's not like it'll be stuck making horrible white noise forever, but still, I inch the car forward bit by bit so as to remedy it, going as close as I dare (as in, _far_ too close) because not doing so is just blasphemy innit.


This happens to me at the same intersection every single day, and it's always when a really good song is on. Yeah, I do the same exact thing.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I had a pair of earphones, but they broke. So I bought another pair of a different brand and all my music sounded much sh**tier and "muffly". But after a few weeks everything started sounding fine so I guess I got used to it. Now I finally bought a new pair of the original ones I had, _exact _same even down to the color lol, but things sound WORSE than the second pair, even though those had originally sounded worse than my first pair. Wtf? :|


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Maybe I'll grow a goatee again
~ Hoegaarden is such a gorgeous beer, I'm gonna want more tomorrow



shelbster18 said:


> Wow, that girl in Hard Candy is one cray cray psycho. :afr


Ellen Page is an amazing actress


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

would like to give a nice big round of fvck yous to the people who slow down coming into a green light. no no, you've earned it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Corners chilli


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Hating everything mainstream is so mainstream so I don't. Until that in itself becomes mainstream, then I totally will. 

/imsocool


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Sundays are overrated


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

wish I could find a good book club.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its pretty insane how different I am through the four seasons.

I've been looking at my post history and I've noticed a trend of depression/problems when there is no more sun and heat. On the flip side of that I completely come alive in the summertime, like right now I feel amazing. Almost everything positive in my life happens during the summer; I get more active, I start to get back into a social life, get working, start getting laid.. I pretty much become an _entirely_ different person confidence wise.

I'm ready to smash tomorrow and all the sunny days coming but I think I'm realizing for the sake of my own well being and happiness I have to be somewhere with year round sunshine. Unfortunately the two countries I have citizenship to are pretty awful for the heat (UK, NZ).

I'm really not sure what to do. I've figured out a huge part of the problem but I'm not sure exactly what to do to fix it, anything I do would be a massive gamble and so far out of my comfort zone. Maybe I'm completely wrong? maybe the chicken I just ate contained traces of meth and this is the result.

either way I'm going to go away now and lip sync some Aretha Franklin. feelsgoodman.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

So I went on a coffee date yesterday. I didn't really want to go, but I kind of forced myself to because a) he asked me like almost two months ago and I took ages to get back to him and I feel bad, and b) I haven't done anything social outside of work since the end of summer and I can literally feel my social skills atrophying so I better go out and meet some people or something before I lose all what little that's left. Two perfectly good reasons to go on a date, right? Wrong. Well, kind of, whatever.

He had a kind of effusive, arrogant #SWAG about him that really annoyed me. The first half hour of conversation was utter crap. I asked him a bunch of questions about himself, everything from music preferences to career plans, and he was always like, "A little bit of everything VARIETY IS THE SPICE OF LIFE BABY." Later he hinted very unsubtly at wanting to have dinner with me, so then I took him to a taco place and made him get one for himself. We found a park bench in the middle of, oh idk ANTARCTICA and sat down. He was profoundly impressed with my taste in tacos, lol. And then things kinda picked up from there, we exchanged stories about bug infestations (him) and lizards being chopped in half (me of course) and he complimented my appearance in that annoyingly arrogant way of his and I made a joke about the Oxford English dictionary having a picture of his face under the entry for "bull****". Well not all in that order, but close enough. When we were parting ways he kind of leaned in and I couldn't tell if he was going for a hug or a kiss and I wanted neither so I quickly gave him a fist bump and said, "LATER HOMIE." He laughed. I feel like a complete dork.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

bad baby said:


> So I went on a coffee date yesterday. I didn't really want to go, but I kind of forced myself to because a) he asked me like almost two months ago and I took ages to get back to him and I feel bad, and b) I haven't done anything social outside of work since the end of summer and I can literally feel my social skills atrophying so I better go out and meet some people or something before I lose all what little that's left. Two perfectly good reasons to go on a date, right? Wrong. Well, kind of, whatever.
> 
> He had a kind of effusive, arrogant #SWAG about him that really annoyed me. The first half hour of conversation was utter crap. I asked him a bunch of questions about himself, everything from music preferences to career plans, and he was always like, "A little bit of everything VARIETY IS THE SPICE OF LIFE BABY." Later he hinted very unsubtly at wanting to have dinner with me, so then I took him to a taco place and made him get one for himself. We found a park bench in the middle of, oh idk ANTARCTICA and sat down. He was profoundly impressed with my taste in tacos, lol. And then things kinda picked up from there, we exchanged stories about bug infestations (him) and lizards being chopped in half (me of course) and he complimented my appearance in that annoyingly arrogant way of his and I made a joke about the Oxford English dictionary having a picture of his face under the entry for "bull****". Well not all in that order, but close enough. *When we were parting ways he kind of leaned in and I couldn't tell if he was going for a hug or a kiss and I wanted neither so I quickly gave him a fist bump and said, "LATER HOMIE." He laughed. I feel like a complete dork.*


Two things:
1-You are hella awesome.
2-I really feel you on acting dorky (irl) but I lovesss being dramatic, silly, and all around ridiculous (it's fun) so it ain't goin' anywhere.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

Apparently I have a subscription to People magazine. Except I didn't buy it. And I asked most of my close family members and they said they didn't buy it either. :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two more days of semi-decent weather and then BLAM, late fall.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't want to have to deal with my insurance today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Added pure nitromethane to my gas just for sh*ts and giggles. Let's see what happens.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I need to fond something to do..
Or sleep
:sus


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't want to brag But, I was looking in the mirror and I'm like "damn..I need to take advantage of the way I look" But I won't cause I get too nervous, oh well. I just want to be brave and go into a place and experiment and see how many men will look at me. But I would freak out, I just want to experiment that's all meh.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Wow, that girl in Hard Candy is one cray cray psycho. :afr





Canadian Brotha said:


> Ellen Page is an amazing actress


Not sure about the "amazing actress" part, but I definitely like her. Yup. And she's cool as hell while being a psycho in that movie.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Im going to contribute to this site almost exclusively as a lurker any more. Im working full time now and since Im a female with a boyfriend.. my life is absolutely perfect. So ya know.. theres no reason to be on this site. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Not sure about the "amazing actress" part, but I definitely like her. Yup. And she's cool as hell while being a psycho in that movie.


Even though it was mostly just talking in the movie, I enjoyed it. And her acting was good in it. I think that's the only movie I've ever seen her in. I never watched Juno. Don't know if that one looks any good.

--------------------

I wish this guy wouldn't text me only when I text him back. At least he texts me when I text him, so that shows he's still interested. I just want to see him again but he said a couple weeks ago that we might get to go out next weekend coming up because he's trying to visit his best friend before his friend goes back to Texas, which I can understand him wanting to see him. I'm surprised how confident I was around him on my date and everything went perfectly. He sends like four texts a day at the most. As long as he sends me one text, that's good. I just wish there was like two days out of the week that he'd text me throughout the day. I just keep the conversation going by telling him what I did during the day instead of always asking how he's doing. That doesn't really go anywhere. But man, that's a date I'll keep in my memories forever. Maybe I should ask him when he wants to meet again. :S


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> I think Im going to contribute to this site almost exclusively as a lurker any more. Im working full time now and since Im a female with a boyfriend.. my life is absolutely perfect. So ya know.. theres no reason to be on this site. :b


You have it all, now get out, heathen.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's sad that if my final paper was a thread on this forum I would have finished it 4 times over by now. :flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I made a pot of coffee and it is just sitting there. :lol


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> I think Im going to contribute to this site almost exclusively as a lurker any more. Im working full time now and since Im a female with a boyfriend.. my life is absolutely perfect. So ya know.. theres no reason to be on this site. :b


Good for you! Good luck in life and all! Question: why is it relevant that you are _a female_ with a boyfriend? Just wondering.


shelbster18 said:


> I never watched Juno. Don't know if that one looks any good.


It's good, in a feel-goody kinda way, funny and sweet and all that. Not nearly as good as they say though. Not even close.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Good for you! Good luck in life and all! Question: why is it relevant that you are _a female_ with a boyfriend? Just wondering.


Ah, Im not serious. My life is _far_ from perfect. Ive just gotten sh*t on this forum for being those things. Female and taken. So.. yeah.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> It's sad that if my final paper was a thread on this forum I would have finished it 4 times over by now. :flush


Haha so true, the story of my life through Uni. Motivational pills someone?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

What if Hitler presenter the Jeremy Kyle show.
It would be the "Germany Heil" show...wow


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

My thoughts are starting to put me to sleep, this is an improvement?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

MuckyMuck said:


> What if Hitler presenter the Jeremy Kyle show.
> It would be the "Germany Heil" show...wow


Lol


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The weather is just not cold enough. low 50s mean nothing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Drunk cooking is the funniest s*** ever.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think instead of ever killing myself, I'm just going to become an incredibly talented musician and find fame and fortune then become hooked to heroin and then just die at 27 and become a legend. I bet no one's ever thought of that as a suicide plan.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My ******* neighbor just blasted a possum in his backyard with a shotgun and then went back to bed. Haha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know what will help


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely doesn't take long for the sexual side effects of Ciraplex to kick in...what the hell am I supposed to do now?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Running or cycling around the city on warm breezy nights with nothing but the streetlights, stars and some good music. Beautiful. I'm so alive right now and have to do everything possible to cling to how I'm feeling in this moment, because I know unless I make effort for change it'll only last ~4 months.

Also girl running hard in high heels, whether intentional workout or not; mirin dedication, even if you are just a prozzy being chased by your pimp.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm tired


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Sitting with my hood up, you know as you do when you want to feel extra cool, and I keep hearing a faint fluttering stop-starting. I try to figure out what it is and assume its just some fabric rubbing together, then it keeps happening.. even when I'm not moving. Now I'm just confused, but I'm too deep in the "I'm so hardcore cool with my hood up right now" zone to think about it.

About 20 minutes on I hear it again and decide its time to investigate. Upon rattling the hood a little moth flies out, which creeps the **** out of me, even though I'm quite fond of moths.

What if that moth had decided to crawl into my ear? what if it was something much creepier and blood suckerish. Anyway, I'm not sure why I'm typing this out. thx for listening.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Cant sleep for ****, almost midnight, so I might as well do something other than just sit at the computer. Do 30 mins heavy cardio. Now sitting here, feeling totally physically smashed but not tired? Why is this? Why am I not able to turn my brain off? It's getting to the point where I might as well just punch myself in the face, that should knock me out.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

woman who cleans the gym, why do you troll me so?

I'm sitting on the seated row machine just minding my own business when I see old cleaning lady arrive and immediately start putting weights away. In my head I'm thinking "wow its cool she can carry that much weight" and go back to doing my thing. Minutes later she comes around racking the weights right next to me. I still have my hand on the row machine and just stopped for literally a few seconds before she adds weight to it.. and to make matters worse its like 8 tiny little plates on one side. w-t-f. I get up because I don't have the heart to unrack all of them in front of her straight away.

My admiration suddenly turns to frustration, this lady has thoroughly rustled my jimjams yet again. This is up there with when she sprays soapy water all over the floor under the squat rack and doesn't clean it up properly. B*tch are you trying to christopher reeves me? I feel like savagely beating you with a rolled up yoga mat and giving you one so when the cops come I can claim we were playing gladiators and it just went too far (not srs)(ok semi srs).

I start cycling home and its not long before karma comes back at me for my negative vibes. Either that or I just got way too lost in the silky sleek sexy tone of The Weeknd's voice (dont act like udono) and end up losing control of the handlebars, looking look a clown in the circus going no handed with a "i'm ****ed" expression on my face before I hit the road and lose skin.

lesson learned: cleaning lady is a voodoo witch, she obviously cursed me.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

This page of this thread is fun!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I love it when people take forever to respond to my texts (srsly). I take my sweet time, too. We're obviously mobile soul-mates (I know you love me).

It's not even past noon and I already know that the highlight of my day was nearly dying from the grips of the subway car doors as I rushed in just as it was about to close completely with a battle-cry of NOOOO (more of a n--- under my breath but close enough). Sad life.

Oh, and this line really rings true (it's painful): "when the night is cold / some get by but some get old," especially when sung by Nick Drake's gentle voice and accompanied by his soft instrumentals.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Every day I tell myself I'm going to go to bed at a decent time, and end up falling sleep around 4 AM and sleeping til noon. Really need to stop, but I just love the night time...


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Every day I tell myself I'm going to go to bed at a decent time, and end up falling sleep around 4 AM and sleeping til noon. Really need to stop, but I just love the night time...


Same here. Gotta stop, but seriously, nothing like the absolute aloneness of nighttime. It's hella comforting.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Go on :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It might be easier if I was insane instead of retarded



the cheat said:


> Definitely doesn't take long for the sexual side effects of Ciraplex to kick in...what the hell am I supposed to do now?


That's the main reason I stopped taking it, didn't seem like a fair trade to me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmmm.....decaf.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

Just woke up and had breakfast/brunch/lunch at 1 PM (didn't have any raw almonds to add to my smoothie )... I went to sleep at 11 PM last night, why do I still wake up so late?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Was just thinking that the hipster manner of trying to cling to the rare and authentic in an attempt to define oneself as such, looks quite desperate and narcissistic. Whenever I see someone intentionally clashing their clothes I think, it has to suck to have the need to stick out like that, because that person probably feels inwardly a though they're somehow "too ordinary." As though having "ordinary" tastes would somehow make their lives less meaningful.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This video is too funny. I was trying not to laugh or make too many strange faces in the library while watching this but couldn't contain myself.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't see how a guy can be so busy to the point where he can't even text me unless I text him back. :/ Such a shame. He tells me that he's been busy, especially with this "to do list." So, I send him a text saying, "Oh, okay." I was pissed. And he changes the subject telling me that he missed another episode of The Walking Dead. I'm going to purposely not send him a text until he texts me back. I shouldn't have to be the one to initiate literally every single time. This is too good to give up. I was confident with this guy and he made me feel good about myself and he seemed romantic. That's a chance I don't want to give up. It's been 16 days since we last met and he still can't schedule another date. *sigh*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Can't tell if my co-worker is shy around me or just doesn't like me


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Dreamt that I was cutting up my sneakers with a fork and knife and eating them, then got sad halfway through because I realized they're my current running sneakers that I like a lot. w t f !


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I used the fact that I had a healthy dinner to rationalize my decision to buy myself a mini-cheesecake. I need to stop doing things like this... It was really good though.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Who wants to cuddle with me ? :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I should either get myself together & leave for work or ring in sick & have done with it


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I miss my dog so much


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Pisses me off


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

got my hair cut and I feel like a pixie.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I accidently bought steel-cut oats at the store earlier when all the recipes I wanted to make call for rolled oats.

I want a food processor so bad. And not a normal one, a cool one like the Magic Bullet.

I need to shape my eyebrows. I mean I pluck them and stuff so they don't get all bushy and gross, but the actual shape is all messed up. I miss when I had enough money to get them professionally waxed.

I bought a new makeup product and it is ****ing amazing. It looks like I'm wearing nothing yet it evens out my skin so I don't look like I'm blushing for no apparent reason, plus it can be layered to cover up blemishes, redness, under eye circles, etc. Most exciting thing to happen this month (living life on the edge, I am 8))

SAS is the only forum that I've ever gotten a "you can only make 50 posts in 24 hours" error message on. I didn't even think I posted that much :shock


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

At the train station today I saw this big tall dude with pointy shoes walking really fast while his petite girlfriend/wife followed behind, struggling with half a dozen shopping bags in her hands. As they got to the escalator, she called out to him in their native language, and he turned around and gave a reply in an ostensibly annoyed tone. Then he grabbed one of her bags - the lightest-looking one - and continued with his speed-walking, leaving her trailing behind. I have no idea what he said, but I imagine it was something like, "Ok I'll take this one for you, but you owe me three hours of sex when we get home tonight."

On a semi-related note I've been having more and more of those, "What language are they speaking?" moments recently while observing strangers converse in public.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It's snowing.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

shelbster18 said:


> I don't see how a guy can be so busy to the point where he can't even text me unless I text him back. :/ Such a shame. He tells me that he's been busy, especially with this "to do list." So, I send him a text saying, "Oh, okay." I was pissed. And he changes the subject telling me that he missed another episode of The Walking Dead. I'm going to purposely not send him a text until he texts me back. I shouldn't have to be the one to initiate literally every single time. This is too good to give up. I was confident with this guy and he made me feel good about myself and he seemed romantic. That's a chance I don't want to give up. It's been 16 days since we last met and he still can't schedule another date. *sigh*


Had this happen with a girl recently. Was pretty sure about her and then...the communication broke down because I initiated it too many times, it seemed. It's so ****ed up because when it comes down to it there's no excuse not to text back in a timely manner. There is no such thing as "too busy" unless the person is at work, IMO.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Why'd you edit your last post? :um


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

bad baby said:


> *At the train station today I saw this big tall dude with pointy shoes walking really fast while his petite girlfriend/wife followed behind, struggling with half a dozen shopping bags in her hands. As they got to the escalator, she called out to him in their native language, and he turned around and gave a reply in an ostensibly annoyed tone. Then he grabbed one of her bags - the lightest-looking one - and continued with his speed-walking, leaving her trailing behind. I have no idea what he said, but I imagine it was something like, "Ok I'll take this one for you, but you owe me three hours of sex when we get home tonight."
> *
> On a semi-related note I've been having more and more of those, "What language are they speaking?" moments recently while observing strangers converse in public.


jeez :s



vivibe said:


> I accidently bought steel-cut oats at the store earlier when all the recipes I wanted to make call for rolled oats.
> 
> I want a food processor so bad. And not a normal one, a cool one like the Magic Bullet.
> 
> ...


Which product? :3


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This is sparta!


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I only applied for this particular job out of the belief I'd not get past the first round. Now how am I supposed to wiggle my breaks around to fit in the telephone interview AND pretty please the team leader/manager into giving me Wednesday/Thursday off with a late start on Friday? 

Part of me hopes I'll get the job, part of me is terrified about handing in my notice, finding somewhere to live, and facing the world of council tax, utility bills and coming home to an empty flat all over again. A bigger part of me is terrified at the prospect of going through all this anxiety, only to be told "hmm, well, I don't think you're a good fit for our surgery after all. KTHXBYE". I don't want to feel like the only employer who wants me is the one I'm with now, I'm not even sure they actively went "this one, this one fits", from the way the employment process was described it was pretty much "bugger me, only one person has applied ... if we turn them down we'll have our employment expenses cut, might as well employ her".

Plus if I leave here, what about my pension, and my discount on consumable goods, and my discounted everything package? Would I be willing to up sticks for a job where the only benefit happened to be 20% off veterinary treatment for the animals I won't have as I'll be living in a shared house avoiding everyone? Hopefully they won't make me decide, they'll just listen to me waffle on about things and decide I'm what's left after you scrape the barrel. That'd be perfect, then I could both say I'm trying to find a new job and that I continue to fail miserably when it comes to showing people that I'd be a brilliant person to employ.

Blergh.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello peeple! 
0 people in chat, no surprises


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The older I get the more childish I become. It's like I'm leaking maturity from a wound drop by drop


----------



## DetachedGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Should I take a supposedly beneficial gap year and sign up for some program or just move right onto college....


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I got a teaching job in Istanbul.... I'm freaking out! I'm excited and I'm anxious and I'm nervous and I'm happy, but I'm so nervous. This is good, though. I'll cry a lot of days and wonder why the **** I did it, but it'll ultimately be a good change. I need change and something exciting in my life, Christ. I've been playing it safe far too long. Oh God, I'm terrified, but this is good. It's good.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I felt like I looked a little keen. 
What are you 'woooooowwwww'ing for? :lol


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

My friend did something pretty stupid.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I got a teaching job in Istanbul.... I'm freaking out! I'm excited and I'm anxious and I'm nervous and I'm happy, but I'm so nervous. This is good, though. I'll cry a lot of days and wonder why the **** I did it, but it'll ultimately be a good change. I need change and something exciting in my life, Christ. I've been playing it safe far too long. Oh God, I'm terrified, but this is good. It's good.


That's so neat, congratulations! :> I remember your interest in moving abroad and this is the perfect first step (no need to worry about your source of income anymore). How long will you be there for?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My boss is so reasonable with me despite my inconsistent reliability. Don't think he can save me this time though


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh 
Got the keys to our new place today!


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

exciting


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> I got a teaching job in Istanbul.... I'm freaking out! I'm excited and I'm anxious and I'm nervous and I'm happy, but I'm so nervous. This is good, though. I'll cry a lot of days and wonder why the **** I did it, but it'll ultimately be a good change. I need change and something exciting in my life, Christ. I've been playing it safe far too long. Oh God, I'm terrified, but this is good. It's good.


Congrats!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

If I ever get a 3D printer I shall print a 3D printer with it then return it.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

cafune said:


> That's so neat, congratulations! :> I remember your interest in moving abroad and this is the perfect first step (no need to worry about your source of income anymore). How long will you be there for?


Thank you! I'll be there for approximately eight months, which seems like a really short time to me. Definitely a good start experience-wise!



Cam1 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^AllToAll congratulations! 

------------
Why did I just visit the facebook of someone I used to have a massive crush on.









BAD IDEA.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Sometimes I look in the mirror and get this incredible urge to just hurt myself. 
Sometimes I take the time to think about this knee jerk reaction and realise that it's time to start accepting that my only option is to improve both the physical and the mental.
Sometimes I'm acutely aware of how dubious my claims of self loathing are when people see how long I spend looking in the mirror/analysing photographs of myself.
Sometimes I'm even more aware that they're oblivious to the fact that there are more reasons to stare at yourself in the mirror than vanity. 
Sometimes I just want to be able to shrug my shoulders and tell myself to deal with it.

So I'm dealing with it.
Kind of. Sort of.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

bored and stoned...:/


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quick 7000 shekels ($2000) in a week. Not bad. Especially since I have no time to work because of non-stop studying. I think I'll leave it for my Thailand trip...


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

cuppycake said:


> Which product? :3


Skin79 BB cream, the pink one.
---
I really want to start going to the gym since there's lots of machines and weights that I don't have at home, but I feel like I have to already have a good body to go because otherwise I'd feel too insecure to even work out. Additionally I checked out a gym near me a few years back and they had a women-only section, but I went back a couple weeks ago and they don't have it anymore. Although frankly I'd be uncomfortable exercising around anyone, not just men lol.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

vivibe said:


> Skin79 BB cream, the pink one.


Ohhh I heard good things about that! Apparently it can make your own skin look better over time too~ Did you buy it online?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** all of this


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't tell if one of my managers laughs with me, or at me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I got a teaching job in Istanbul.... I'm freaking out! I'm excited and I'm anxious and I'm nervous and I'm happy, but I'm so nervous. This is good, though. I'll cry a lot of days and wonder why the **** I did it, but it'll ultimately be a good change. I need change and something exciting in my life, Christ. I've been playing it safe far too long. Oh God, I'm terrified, but this is good. It's good.


OH MY GOD THAT IS AMAZING!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

sanspants08 said:


> Had this happen with a girl recently. Was pretty sure about her and then...the communication broke down because I initiated it too many times, it seemed. It's so ****ed up because when it comes down to it there's no excuse not to text back in a timely manner. There is no such thing as "too busy" unless the person is at work, IMO.


Oh, damn.  Sorry to hear that. :/ She wouldn't talk to you because you initiated too many times? What a shame. :no

Yea, about the being busy part and him not texting me back, I don't get it. I think he'd at least be able to text me once a day like three times a week or something. I just don't want to think too much about it. .___. Ugh. It's making me nervous.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> Sometimes I look in the mirror and get this incredible urge to just hurt myself.
> Sometimes I take the time to think about this knee jerk reaction and realise that it's time to start accepting that my only option is to improve both the physical and the mental.
> Sometimes I'm acutely aware of how dubious my claims of self loathing are when people see how long I spend looking in the mirror/analysing photographs of myself.
> Sometimes I'm even more aware that they're oblivious to the fact that there are more reasons to stare at yourself in the mirror than vanity.
> ...


If the avatar you had yesterday was of you, you *really* have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's kind of annoying how you get these like... Extreme fan girls I guess who are _so _ obsessed with certain guys that they feel the need to, say.... Well here's an example:

There could be like a youtube video with said guy(s) they find hot in, there are also women in said youtube video. These women become the object of tons of fangirls creepy hate filled comments like 'Oh my god she just kissed so and so I'm going to kill her' 'the woman in this is kind of a slag' 'oh my god I'm so pissed off at that random women' 'I don't really like this woman' all because they're in a video with this random attractive guy(s)...

STOP THINKING WITH YOUR HORMONES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.

It's creepier when people are talking about people's real life relationships and stuff though. Really creepy  really? You want them to die? Okkkk...

Don't get me wrong, I can be a fangirl over some things myself, and I have no problem with people being all like 'OH MY GOD I LOVE THEM' etc, but seriously. Engage higher thinking just a fraction so you're not _that _ level of bad crazy maybe?

I don't know, maybe this is a sign. Time to get off the internet for the day


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm attracted to my half cousin that's a girl. >_>


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

cuppycake said:


> Ohhh I heard good things about that! Apparently it can make your own skin look better over time too~ Did you buy it online?


Yep, I bought it on ebay. Which is really risky since the product has a lot of ripoffs lol but as long as one buys from a "top-rated seller" or whatever that thing is and reads the comments people leave it should be okay. Plus there are lots of posts on blogs and such on how to tell if your product is genuine or not. Mine took awhile to arrive compared to speeds that I'm used to but it was cheaper than buying from the official site so I was happy.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

That singer for that band In This Moment has one of the worst voices I've ever heard, but I can't help but stay tuned in to analyze why it's so awful. Same w/ that singer from Maroon 5.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm attracted to my half cousin that's a girl. >_>


That really made me laugh. Are you serious?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Stilla said:


> ^AllToAll congratulations!





Barette said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS AMAZING!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


Thank you, guys!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

James Van Der Beek would be so hot if his head wasn't so huge. 

And Don't Trust The B in Apartment 23 is amaaaazing. 

Which, also, Krysten Ritter is amaaaaazing. Love her. Officially obsessed.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> James Van Der Beek would be so hot if his head wasn't so huge.
> 
> *And Don't Trust The B in Apartment 23 is amaaaazing. *
> 
> Which, also, Krysten Ritter is amaaaaazing. Love her. Officially obsessed.


Um yes.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thai place messed up my order twice, let me keep all three dishes for the price of one. Know what I'm eating all week :yes


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Omg, what has happened to Jake Gyllenhaal?









These people take movie roles far too seriously...


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Then it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel... was just a freight train comin' your way.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> That really made me laugh. Are you serious?


It's not a joke. I am serious. lol


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think everything you say is about me and I kind of wish it were


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

h00dz said:


> If the avatar you had yesterday was of you, you *really* have nothing to worry about.


Haha. Ah. Well, without going down the negative rabbit trail of angles/lighting/reduced picture size and how they improve the physical appearance of nearly anyone I guess the only proper response to that is if most people could see themselves through the eyes of someone else, they'll probably realise they're not quite as flawed physically as perhaps they believe.

Although I guess the more appropriate response is "thank you for the positive comment, it shall be taken into consideration during future meetings of the flaw checking club", or something. I'm never entirely sure how one should respond.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

you didn't mean that.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

A patient discovery of true loss. Modicum per infinitum.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Did you know you are the only result for that search? "Modicum per infinitum". Three words in a particular order. Only one. Well now you and I. I took your uniqueness. I'm a dick.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Did you know you are the only result for that search? "Modicum per infinitum". Three words in a particular order. Only one. Well now you and I. I took your uniqueness. I'm a dick.


I didn't know, though I suspected as much.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So much skin off my elbow, knee and ankle. Goes really nicely with the huge bruises on my thigh/hamstring and abs. Icing on the cake is my shoulder being wrecked too, feels so tight when I lift my arm.

Biking on earthquake damaged roads at midnight, not even once.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's cold again


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Barette said:


> James Van Der Beek would be so hot if his head wasn't so huge.
> 
> And Don't Trust The B in Apartment 23 is amaaaazing.
> 
> Which, also, Krysten Ritter is amaaaaazing. Love her. Officially obsessed.





meganmila said:


> Um yes.


I loved that show, but I'm pretty sure it was cancelled. 
Also, I cut my bangs because I loved how they looked on Krysten Ritter. Unfortunately, if you don't have her face and long neck, they don't look as nice. Haha.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> I loved that show, but I'm pretty sure it was cancelled.
> Also, I cut my bangs because I loved how they looked on Krysten Ritter. Unfortunately, if you don't have her face and long neck, they don't look as nice. Haha.


It was cancelled, because the universe punishes good things 

I normally hate that style bangs but she pulls it the hell off. Same with black hair color. I'm basically obsessed with her now.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I get crushes on some girls really quickly. Then I'm completely obsessed about them for a week or two. Then I no longer have crushes on them at all. They just become "another girl I met". Don't really know if this is good or not. I mean I no longer try to impress them by doing anything, but because of that I'm much more relaxed and barely care what they think about me. Had a crush on this girl recently, yesterday we barely talked with each other, now I don't even care about her. Like two days ago I could only hope we'd go out on a date, now I no longer give a s**t. Two days ago she looked like the most beautiful girl in the world, now she looks average to me. Two days ago I'd just think about her, now I would've forgot she existed if not for seeing her on facebook.

On one hand it's bad for getting crushes on girls really quickly. I don't like thinking about someone 24/7, even though I'll probably not care about them that much in a few days. On the other hand it's pretty good, because I'm not obsessed about them for a really long time. If I see things aren't working out the way I wish, I quickly detach any feelings I had for them and don't feel bad about me knowing I'll never have them.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

The sims 3 paranormal has inspired me to become a fairy & live in a giant treehouse.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Tiny is so boring now, 12 people and nobody has said a word in the last 10 minutes. 
I'm partly to blame because I haven't said anything either.. 

:yawn


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

4404 pages dang...


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't give a ****. I don't give a ****. I don't give a ****....so why do I keep reading these words...


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Charmander said:


>


Wtf! This is scary for many reasons. Not even Christian Bale changed so drastically when he made the machinist. ****... crazy.

Which makes me think that if he's so different when he's so thin I probably should put on some massive weight. If only I had the metabolism, motivation and discipline to do it easily.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Omg, what has happened to Jake Gyllenhaal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! As if this man was Donnie Darko 12 years ago. He's starting to look like the guy who plays Death on Supernatural.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Omg, what has happened to Jake Gyllenhaal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I mean he's making a face on this pic, looked up other pics and he doesn't look THAT bad, but still pretty incredible. I love when actors go "method". Unhealthy style.

Random thought? People change their usernames. What the hell? We can do that? I just recongnized someone 'cause of their avatar, but I don't get the point of making the change. Sure, you might get your new cool username that references that new cool thing you like, but you mess with my head. And you can't just mess with my head, man. Even if I don't talk to most users, I do slowly get to see how they are just reading their posts, and if they change their usernames, I loose all that info I'm collecting for my evil schemes.

My world's foundation has been shaken. I can't trust anything.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

when I'm in the queue for the filter at traffic lights I get all motivational and emotional for me and my fellow drivers, like "we're all gonna make it guys, we're all gonna make it!" until someone decides to slow down; so we don't all make it. Its like when you're in war and the whole _never leave a man behind_, except nz is full of dickhead drivers who cut corners and intentionally try to leave you behind.

Actually thinking about it now I should probably concentrate more on the actual driving and road, and less on the whole fantasy saving private ryan - my insurance is ****ed for a reason.

I honestly have no idea what I'm talking about. I've been up two days and all I'm running on is frozen cokes, coffee and sunlight right now. (i have a real problem with burgerking $1 frozen cokes, i want to itch myself just thinking about one, i'm fiending hard)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tired and cold


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Can hot chocolate just be magical?? Like can I drink it and than make a wish than that wish just come true. The power of chocolate. 

Being off my meds is kind of worse than being on them isn't it :um


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I just quit my job. Even though I don't like my boss, I feel a bit guilty about not giving him the proper two-weeks, but there was really no way around it. ******************** this is happening. 0_0


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I got a flu shot while at the pharmacy filling scripts. I don't remember the last time I got one, must have been a few years ago


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One cup of coffee was not enough!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

MacGyver wouldn't have been nearly as impressive if the internet was around back then. He'd use powder to make a security laser visible and it would be like... so? He probably read the eHow article. Big deal.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to go to Reykjavík... 
and Moscow... 
and Tokyo...

but... SA. And poverty.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i can't remember the last time i tried to make a stone skip on water. i wonder if i'd be able to do it if i tried now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

So...another plunge with pills then


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just realized why I hate my sister so much. She posted the ugliest picture of me possible on FB before I lost all this weight a few years ago without my permission and I just noticed it when I got a notification about it like five months ago. Don't know why I'd get a notification for the pic five months ago when she posted it three years ago. Yea, that's bullying and I'll forever hold a grudge against her. She humiliated me. She's a liar and said she posted it for memories. It's a pic that she can look at on her phone without posting it on the Internet. I never want to speak to her again. She's a bully and I hate her for it. No wonder she would always point out the negatives about me. And why she had the nerve to tell me when I started losing weight that her ex-boyfriend told her behind my back I was fat just makes me sick to my stomach. Makes me want to lose more weight just thinking about it even thought I'm at a healthy weight now.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Take the job? Refuse the job? Wish the perfect job would land in my lap..
Overwhelmed is exacerbated when you're sick...


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

in real life Goliath wins and then sells all the silk that the widow spins


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Omg, what has happened to Jake Gyllenhaal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like he's in a morphing stage of turning to some kind of weird animal.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Who plays tera online?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

My Facebook feed is full of people listing off their gibberish "pins".

I have no idea what they're in reference too, and I couldn't care any less. Why am I on Facebook again?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The bars were hopping tonight. I guess Thursday is like a weekend.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

16 hours of flying begins tomorrow. Really need to make sure my Ipod is charged..


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> 16 hours of flying begins tomorrow. Really need to make sure my Ipod is charged..


Are you going on vacation?

As for me, I feel like craaaaaaap and sleep wold fix it, but if I go to sleep then next thing I know I'll need to be at work... I think I'm going to go in tomorrow then call in sick on Sat... And now I'm going to be really happy in planning on calling in sick, but I know come Saturday, I will feel far too guilty and will go in anyway. To a mall. On Sat. For 8 hours. Please god give me the strength to flake.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

that feel when you play around with a really HD camera for the first time and think "lol lets see what i look liek"..










day ruined. **** you HD.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

obnoxious face-in-avatar validation seeking vanity mode: *disengaged*

time to hit the bricks junior, and by bricks I mean strawberry licorice and by junior I mean myself. lets do this kid. why am I typing condescendingly to myself. I would call it a new low, but to me its just a new day.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> Are you going on vacation?
> 
> As for me, I feel like craaaaaaap and sleep wold fix it, but if I go to sleep then next thing I know I'll need to be at work... I think I'm going to go in tomorrow then call in sick on Sat... And now I'm going to be really happy in planning on calling in sick, but I know come Saturday, I will feel far too guilty and will go in anyway. To a mall. On Sat. For 8 hours. Please god give me the strength to flake.


Ye, off to South Africa. Also I relate to the guilt of calling off sick, which is why I have not had a sick day in about 4 years even when I kinda was :C.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

D: it's soo cold up in this joint


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm getting far too comfortable running past a cemetery and hookers every night, I'm half expecting to spot casper kneeling down behind a tombstone giving a friendly blowie on the cheap while his boyfriend macaulay culkin lurks in the bushes watching, fulfilling his cuckolding fantasies after feeling the empowerment of being a child regularly beating up grown men intruders and his time spent with MJ making the thriller video. Afterwards casper skulks home into the darkness in shame, realizing just how low his cocaine addiction has taken him, bursting into ectoplasmic tears as he opens the door to his piece of **** apartment which he shares with babe the pig. He tries to fight the urge but its too strong. Babe with his triple chin and chain smoker i-havent-slept-in-years stubble, bloodshot eyes, dirty stache, pube goatee and rancid BO draws up lines of the pixie dust; they snort it all in a sad addiction fueled binge, then lie together on their brown stained craigslist couch with a single tear rolling down babes tired cheek, its not long before they start fiending again and have to call up tinkerbell to score some more and casper has to haul his dead soul back downtown to go to "work".

pretty much what happens to all 90's stars.

..jesus christ what did I just write.. I need to sleep more.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

People with autistic/aspie traits seem so interesting. For example a self-description like this http://www.users.dircon.co.uk/~cns/jeanpaul.html and http://www.users.dircon.co.uk/~cns/clare.html.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elad said:


> got my hair cut and I feel like a pixie.


A pixie? :lol

I bet its SASsy. The haircut in your picture is cool.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

My "accent" freaks strangers out around here. Each time when I talk aloud to one other person, I always deal with walking by-passers giving me weirded out looks due to my accent. I mean these people literally strain their necks and stare at me weirdlt as they walk by. Oh, how I hate the younger American generation. 
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess I'm not part of the cool crowd yet again.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Either give me hope or end it all already stop making me go back and forth.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I am badly running out of space for clothing ever since a big drawer of my dresser broke. Now I pretty much have a pile of clean clothing on my floor in the corner that I put things that can't fit. Not to mention that my desk takes up half of my closet. I guess I should get rid of some of my 5+ year old jeans but I'm always afraid that I'll lose weight and be able to fit in them again... Or some of my billion hoodies from years ago that I would never allow myself to wear today... Ugh, I have this problem with throwing away old ****ty makeup too.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I smashed my finger. i was setting a 50 pound weight down and couldn't get my finger out of the way in time. an hour later and my finger feels perfectly fine. i've seen other people smash their fingers and have their fingernails fall off a few days later. is it weird that i was hoping my nail would fall out as well?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Note to self: no more posting on threads about looks. Either ugly people get whiny about being "not getting any chances", or good looking people get whiny about "getting unwanted attention". Both go into dumbass mode, it's one huge waste of time, and never ends well. "Never again, rabbi. Never again."


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Aubrey plaza, Nick Offerman, Chris Pratt, and Rob Lowe are saving Parks and Recreation for me. I do like the show but certain characters are not that interesting, I like Rashida but her character is not that interesting.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to get a large tattoo in Arabic somewhere on my back and a smaller Arabic one on the back of my wrist. Ah, I'll treat myself to that as a gift for when I graduate next year.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

Holy ****, I was thinking I had to go somewhere at 5 PM tomorrow and I just remembered it's actually at 9 AM. Thank god I remembered, it's nearly 1 AM and I was about to go to sleep without a care in the world.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Her first question to me on our first date was if I am wearing eye-liner. WTF! And it's not the first time someone asks me that. :roll


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

We fall in love with people but crush on ideas.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Just about every relationship you get into is supposed to fail eventually. They really are necessary to grow and mature emotionally as a person, to figure out what works or what you really want. Its just a shame we only collect on this experience once its ended, as we are forced to look back and reflect on everything. Its like you go out into the field collecting all this info, but can only examine it once you're back at base - alone.

Its funny how unique it all feels when the reality is its not unique at all, we love to romanticize our pain and talk about "you cant understand, no one can" but you need look no further than the music business and 90% of the songs based on exactly how you're feeling to know you're full of ****. Time heals all wounds, sometimes leaving you with a slight limp; but its a sexy limp, its part of who you are now and makes you distinguishable from everyone else and maybe even more attractive for the next person.

tl;dr

- failed relationships are a good thing, long term.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Why did I get called for work for no apparent reason?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Perhaps it was Karma's day to take away...


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I want a cigarette. I want to not want a cigarette.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

randomly just remembered an old advert which featured alan sugar saying "I hate surprises" alan sugar always seems pissed off to me,I agree with that sentiment though, surprises can be annoying sometimes. I remember the time it was airing thinking wouldn't it being amusing if the next scene in the advert someone jumped out of a cake and said "happy birthday alan" and he lost it and punched them in the face.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Tinychat makes me so anxious gosh.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I hate my schedule! tomorrow I will:

At 9am-10:10 am - wake up, shower, eat, brush teeth, etc.

10:30 - 16:00 - uni

16:00 - 17:30 - Buy groceries and other stuff.

17:30 - 18:30 - Cook and eat.

19:00 - 23:30 - H/W

23:30 - 00:30 - run and shower

00:30 - 1:00 - eat, brush teeth and go to sleep.

I really have time for nothing on weekdays.:roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woohoo! Gravity was awesome. My oldest sister ended up going with me and one of my other sisters, so that was nice. They were saying that we should do this more often.  I would love that. I went without food for five hours, though. :blank lol But it was worth it to see that movie! \(^_^)/ I need something else to do. I was going to help my mom with Christmas shopping. That should be fun. =) 10 days in a row going out. Probably a record for me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, Misc is full of human cancers. :lol I'm not sure whether to laugh or be disgusted. I look at the regular posters there, and the worst posters here and it's like not even a competition. Our people are actually decenter.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's frightening how much of myself I see in the character of Céline from Before Sunrise/Sunset/Midnight. Except, of course, I'm the much less brilliant version, which makes it all the more terrifying.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Wow, Misc is full of human cancers. :lol I'm not sure whether to laugh or be disgusted. I look at the regular posters there, and the worst posters here and it's like not even a competition. Our people are actually decenter.


we should be thankful it isn't as bad here i guess. haven't been on misc but 4chan's /b/ is also quite the cesspool.

PS 'Decenter'? :b


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, volunteering went better than expected. When I arrived the front door was locked and I started freaking out but luckily there was someone inside to let me in (apparently there's a side door I can go in through). After that little hump I was pretty much dead calm the entire time which surprised me. It wasn't exactly fun but whatever I want the experience.
After I came home I took a 4 1/2 hour nap. :um


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Bleeding Cowboys is slowly becoming the new Papyrus.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Feel upset-ish


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I felt all weird and depressed all day now tonight I feel somewhat better. Hmmm

Nevermind heh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

These are great


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Can I have Scott Mechlowicz in my room now. Please. And thank you.

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm398965504/nm1310709?ref_=nmmi_mi_all_sf_2


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


>


I like this, +1. :lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So many pics and vids o my


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

That show Untold Stories of the ER would be better if the acting wasn't so bad.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

We put our clocks back at 2am this morning but the board is still displaying an hour in front Hmm, is there something I can do to correct it?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


>


Evil marketing campaigns got me! What have I been doing all this time? That's it, no more water for me. Thanks for snapping me out of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Every third footballer has some type of mohawk these days, it not even a move to stand out anymore, it's just popular fashion

~ I know they do trials for anti-depressants but from all the podcasts I've listened to on how they work it's clear scientists are only half aware of what's going on. It's a coin toss as to whether they will incite psychosis and/or delusions and/or depression or provide relief from those very things. Anyone who's taken them knows it's legal addiction and the withdrawal if you stop cold turkey is brutal. What's more, I know all this and am taking a chance on them again despite that, lol

~ I need to get some beer and/or whiskey tonight, this whole sober weekend things isn't doing it for me at all


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

need new rnb music. ciabatta bread. chocolate rice milk. marinated steak. russian fudge greek yogurt. peanut butter. dr pepper. nom nom nawm.

also sad to see the user Noll asked for a perm ban. you will be missed brother..


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Aw I liked that dude.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I should have remembered that cottage cheese is ****ing nasty before I bought a big tub of it. uke


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

How can someone as concise as me write a novel with good pacing? Bah.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> we should be thankful it isn't as bad here i guess. haven't been on misc but 4chan's /b/ is also quite the cesspool.
> 
> PS 'Decenter'? :b


I make up words on whim. :b


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I hate my schedule! tomorrow I will:
> 
> At 9am-10:10 am - wake up, shower, eat, brush teeth, etc.
> 
> ...


Damn, this is how my week days go in uni too. It's a good thing that you have estimated times for everything though. Uni life and trying trying to fit everything in (especially working out+cooking) is a pain. I have 7 classes and find it hard to have free time on weekdays+weekends. Good luck.


----------



## Nermal61 (Aug 1, 2013)

antics are a work of art.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Why did it take me this long to download adblock? It's incredible. It even works on Youtube. This is going to save me... minutes. All kinds of minutes. Minutes that I won't be doing anything useful with, but still. Good to know I have them.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

My anxiety over lying to work about being ill in order to attend a fast track interview is part of the reason I stay in certain jobs. Everyone says "just bunk the day", as if that's the easiest thing in the world to do. I can't lie, I always over think the consequences of lying to the point where it's never worth it. At least not when it involves work and the very real possibility that if they ever found out I was absent from a scheduled shift to attend an interview I'd be dismissed without a second glance.

Plus ... do I want to leave? Am I just getting anxious over the fact I'm technically contracted for 7.5 hours and if the budget dictated it that's all I'd be working? Or am I getting anxious over attending the interview because it means I need to ring the absence line, think of a reason why my non-attendance is excusable, and then face the back to work meeting which despite all the fluff head office say about it being a small talk to discuss why you were off is actually more like an unofficial disciplinary? Am I just panicking because everyone who has had the meeting views it as a horrible, disgusting thing used to shame you for having had a day off in the first place? Plus what does taking a day off say about my work ethic? I have two days off, just not the two days I need for the interview, and so I'm what, just going to lie in order to get my own way? Doesn't that say "I'm a hard worker, except for when work collides with something I want in which case it can jog on"... not sure that's a winning attitude.

:|

I wish my brain would stop thinking and just run with it, like everyone who says "it's only work, who cares?" seems to be able to do.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've noticed there are two types of people that I know. It seems like girls who have sisters completely differently from girls who only have brothers. Same with guys, the ones who only have brothers have completely different personalities from guys with sisters. 

I tend to gravitate towards people like myself, who were the minority gender among their siblings, or towards only children. The women I know who only have sisters are so much more judgmental of other women. The guys I know who only have brothers don't view women very respectfully. 

I could be completely off base here, but it feels like it's actually a thing.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> ~ I know they do trials for anti-depressants but from all the podcasts I've listened to on how they work it's clear scientists are only half aware of what's going on. It's a coin toss as to whether they will incite psychosis and/or delusions and/or depression or provide relief from those very things. Anyone who's taken them knows it's legal addiction and the withdrawal if you stop cold turkey is brutal. What's more, I know all this and am taking a chance on them again despite that, lol


Yeah it truly is a gamble, the withdrawal effects can be absolutely brutal. But they can also help pull you back up out of that dark abyss when you have no other options. It's a tough call for sure.

Trial and error/denial and terror 

(okay I don't even know what means)


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i want to live in a creepy/horror movie. one in which i don't actually die of course


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I got bored of Parks and Recreation. Blah.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm wondering if I should hang out with this girl that had my number in 12th grade. I only hung out with her once in 12th grade but don't have her number anymore. I guess I should message her on FB to hang out. Or ask her for her number first. I'm nervous to but I want a friend.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I wanted to go to sleep, but my sister kept messaging me on whatsapp. :roll



ratherunique11 said:


> Damn, this is how my week days go in uni too. It's a good thing that you have estimated times for everything though. Uni life and trying trying to fit everything in (especially working out+cooking) is a pain. I have 7 classes and find it hard to have free time on weekdays+weekends. Good luck.


Today was actually pretty tame. I don't usually sleep that much. And wow, 7 classes?! That's insane. Good luck to you too.

Thanks, btw!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to hate Vines but now I kind of love them... okay, I'm _in_ love with them... okay, I'm addicted to them... but they're just so funny


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't stop making cookies in a mug, need to break the addiction. They are just too damn good.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> Can't stop making cookies in a mug, need to break the addiction. They are just too damn good.


Oh my god, I found the best recipe for these and I have wasted massive amounts of butter on endless mugs of cookies, tablespoon by tablespoon.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

essemsee said:


> Oh my god, I found the best recipe for these and I have wasted massive amounts of butter on endless mugs of cookies, tablespoon by tablespoon.


Haha, yeah same here. I love to cook like 15-20 seconds less than the recipe suggests so that they are extra soft and gooey. Mmmm.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I really need to stop squeezing that one pimple on the back of my neck.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh my god, i have bone pain feel like my lungs getting crushed


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm wondering if I should hang out with this girl that had my number in 12th grade. I only hung out with her once in 12th grade but don't have her number anymore. I guess I should message her on FB to hang out. Or ask her for her number first. I'm nervous to but I want a friend.


Yay! :yay She texted me back saying that that would be fun and gave me her number but to text her in a week since she has to turn her service back on. Can't believe I'm doing this.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

They asked me a weird question at my last interview. Asked if I was more of a people person or a numbers person. I said numbers and they said it's rather surprising considering my history of living in so many countries.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Curved Spacetime.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I get really nervous/excited when I start listening to music. How am I gonna make it in life.

I feel like puking anytime I go somewhere new. I mind blank sometimes in important situations.

Everytime I listen to Peter Bjorn and John- Young folks I wanna sing it karaoke style with someone else.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I had my first nap ever today. I feel so lazy. :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I inspire to be a confident person and dance in front of everyone and feel the music and not care what others think.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've done all the dumb things.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

"The music" can make you feel some pretty strong stuff. That's true.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm getting annoyed with the Rashida Jones look a like on youtube ads. 

So many random thoughts I have to type, whoops.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

That guy who plays the Iranian intern on Bones is ****ing hot. Suave, suave man.

He can remodel my fracture any day.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Breaking Bad marathon. I always watch stuff after it's over so I can binge. :yay

And wow Hal from Malcolm in the Middle has come so far. Is it weird I feel proud of him for how well he did here?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Breaking Bad marathon. I always watch stuff after it's over so I can binge. :yay


That's a show that'll have a place in TV history.

I'm planning on rewatching the whole thing some time in the future. It's still too soon for me though.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Breaking Bad marathon. I always watch stuff after it's over so I can binge. :yay
> 
> And wow Hal from Malcolm in the Middle has come so far. Is it weird I feel proud of him for how well he did here?


Bryan Cranston is adorable.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

There's a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I remember getting a plastic Dory toy from McDonalds 10 years ago that looked more realistic than Disney's official one. It's so ugly. 3/10


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

wow seriously is that real?


----------



## ricejabroni (Oct 28, 2013)

If bees buzz what sound do buzzards make?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes you make a general statement to a friend about an experience and all they want to do is read into until they go blind. I'm not reading into it at all.

If something good happens we say we've got good Karma coming our way. If something bad happens I say it's bad Karma collecting a debt. I don't need to search myself for all the wrongs I've made in life & pick one as the act that is the reason for my current loss. It's done already. The statement is just a acknowledging that I should work toward good Karma once again


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> It's frightening how much of myself I see in the character of Céline from Before Sunrise/Sunset/Midnight. Except, of course, I'm the much less brilliant version, which makes it all the more terrifying.


hehe i watched all 3 of these on my flight 2 day ago (also blue jasmine), didn't think i would enjoy them but they were all quite brilliant.

---------

annnnnd im out of internet


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't reply, apparently you have too many stored messages and need to delete some :lol
Haven't moved in yet, waiting for carpets


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My eye itches


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

errrrrgh


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Doctors and pharmacists make such a big deal about Ativan like it's some immense knock out punch. Even at a double dose my body just eats it up with a minor body high, I can't say it does much for my anxiety at all. As a sleep aid it's alright however. I can understand the concern over addiction though, anyone who likes to get high could have a field day with it


----------



## Mandarine (Oct 27, 2013)

After an awful weekend I am having a not too bad Monday.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## newsflashmrwizard (Oct 27, 2013)

I never thought my shift at work was going to end today, but here I am, in my room finally off of work for seven whole days. Thank. God.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I had my first nap ever today. I feel so lazy. :b


 I can't take naps. If I lay down and fall asleep, I'll wake up 12 hours later feeling terrible and unrefreshed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am glad I mowed my lawn yesterday even though the killing freeze was this past week. It'll be short for the snow to appear deeper!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Again, someone wanted to go on a run with me and couldn't keep up. No wonder I prefer to run alone. And he just got released from the paratroopers. Should have been at least somewhat physically fit. :roll


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate how I'm always exhausted from 3 PM until 10 PM or so, and want nothing but to lay down and go to sleep. Then from 10 PM until 2-3 AM I'm wired.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I hate how I'm always exhausted from 3 PM until 10 PM or so, and want nothing but to lay down and go to sleep. Then from 10 PM until 2-3 AM I'm wired.


Yes! Me too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Supposedly 名前 (namae) and name are not actually linguistically linked, they're false cognates. This is a pretty big coincidence considering the similarity in pronunciation and meaning. Pretty awesome.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I inspire to be a confident person and dance in front of everyone and feel the music and not care what others think.


Me too. \(^_^)/

------------------------------------

Everytime I'm on my period, I always get period blood under my fingernails. No matter how hard I try to get it all out, the smell doesn't go away until like the next two days after I'm not on my period. Cutting my fingernails helps some. I should do that.

-----------------------------------

Oh, and this glass cleaner stuff my mom got does not help get the shower cleaned good enough. I want all the spotsies out. OCD kicking in. xD


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm aspiring to be more selfish. I don't like living for other people.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Supposedly 名前 (namae) and name are not actually linguistically linked, they're false cognates. This is a pretty big coincidence considering the similarity in pronunciation and meaning. Pretty awesome.


It's interesting to me how so many basic words in languages are similar. For example: you and tu ... which are so prevalent. And like you mentioned: name, nom, naam, namae, nome, namn.


----------



## furament (Jul 27, 2013)

beer ,dirt , water, dirt , sewage , dirt , water , MORE BEER!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry eminem, I just cant do it anymore. I'm just going to pretend you died after the eminem show; theres only so much garbage a person can take. rip 1999 - 2003.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I look like a terrified child whenever I catch my reflection.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't remember ever noticing that I like the way my gums taste before.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, there are a shocking amount of sex offenders within 3 miles of my address. Well, not _shocking_ but unnerving. There's one across the street from me for aggravated and attempted aggravated assault towards a 16 year old girl. And there's one guy who's in for second degree statutory rape, and he lives right next to an elementary and middle school.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

listening to Psychobilly, best way to get into the Halloween mood.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the only good thing about having a cold is, when it's over, and you still have "Night Time" cold medication that you can abuse. :yes


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Ac/dc. *****!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Mmmmmhmhmhmhm AHAHAHA YESSS!!!! So freakin stoked. Bahahaha.. no sleep for the next few days. Im just so happy :')


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Mmmmmhmhmhmhm AHAHAHA YESSS!!!! So freakin stoked. Bahahaha.. no sleep for the next few days. Im just so happy :')


Have fun killing those Templars. I'm waiting until Christmas for that game.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm the little girl. The ball is life.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Back still hurts a bit if i move on a certain direction, I can't breath right


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

"if you don't like perfume, we can't be friends"
ok then...


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

jon snow said:


> "if you don't like perfume, we can't be friends"
> ok then...


Lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

kiirby said:


>


genuinely laughed out loud.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

kiirby said:


>


:lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Why the **** do I even need 3 passports for?!:roll I'm never planning on leaving Israel, so I don't see the point. 

Although, it will ease my access to some countries. Like, I can never enter a Muslim country with an Israeli passport. Also,I won't need a visa to loads of places.

Tomorrow, I'm renewing one of my passports.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jet lag has a really firm grip on my nuts, still struggling 3 days later.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

It is rather amazing how much better I look clean shaven. Beard experiment over.

Oh and Goodfellas is now my favourite film. "Sure, mom, I settle down with a nice girl every night, then I'm free the next morning." ;D I love Joe Pesci.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great. My sister tells me that I should get toned. Just what I need to hear. I guess I'm not small enough. I'm so self conscious and I don't want to hear that. :/


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

BFG Tech used to make quality GPU products, too bad it went out of business.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sometimes I think I'm god


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't help but feel 'the sh-t has really hit the fan' type of feeling. I'm trying to take it one day at a time though


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I wanted to go to sleep, but my sister kept messaging me on whatsapp. :roll
> 
> Today was actually pretty tame. I don't usually sleep that much. And wow, 7 classes?! That's insane. Good luck to you too.
> 
> Thanks, btw!


You're welcome. Yeah, the work load is insane. I agree. This will perhaps be the only and last time that I will pull off 7 classes. The crazy thing about uni is that your body gets used to the crazy schedule. At least mine kind of does so lol. Thanks for the luck in return, btw.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Work out at nearly midnight in the gym despite having a research paper due this week? You bet.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

meh


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Saw a thread on reddit this morning that brought back what is possibly my earliest childhood memory. When I was a toddler my mother used to work the night shift, and every night before leaving she would tuck me into bed and I would be all panic-stricken and teary-eyed and all like, "OMG MOMMY WILL YOU STILL BE HERE WHEN I WAKE UP?!!" And she would assure me that she will, and put a large stuffed animal in my arms to help me sleep. But of course every morning when I woke up there'd be no trace of her. It's weird how vividly I remember that feeling of disillusionment and devastation, waking up to an empty room and the vacant stare of a lifeless toy. But every night before I fell asleep again my hopes would be restored: tomorrow will be different, tomorrow when I open my eyes her face will be the first thing I see. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results (Einstein). I guess I fell into my ways early on. But anyway. There, there it was, my first lesson in life: never trust people when they tell you that they'll be there because they won't.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

This woman knows where it's at. If I ever become successful, let it be recorded that I owe it to Britney Spears. Don't judge me. It's late--or early(2:55am)--and I'm exhausted and overworked.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wish I hadn't dyed my hair a dark plum colour it's bordering on black doesn't suit my completion, bring on the make-up until it fades.

Edit - at least I don't look like sargeant beetroot ha although this would have been more subtle.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

And who are you, the proud lord said, that I must bow so low?


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish I never met that person, and that person...oh yeah and that person.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

essemsee said:


> Sometimes I think I'm god


Privileged to have you on the forum, Kanye.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ That's about as up & down as a night gets
~ IPad's are bad for the neck


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Never knew I'd be where I am now a little over a month ago.

I also wonder what it'll be like in this new apartment.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

walk down nostalgia lane with me for a moment. if you know what all of these are we are now best friends.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Renewed one of my passports today.

On my old passport it said I was 5'11" (at the age of 15). Had to update my height to 6'2".

Also, finally started to grow my first wisdom tooth a few months ago. But it stopped growing. Ah well...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I love rainstorms they're just so relaxing.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

whose bright idea was it to have all this street renovation going on city-wide at the exact same time?


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Elad said:


>


Heretic! Love that game. Even more than Doom, and I do love Doom. Rarely is such an obvious clone better than the original, but this is one of those cases. Planning on replaying it and after that, going in for the first time into Hexen.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

i remember all that. shame that everything after age 10 was absolutely ****. what a joke life is


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The Magic school bus, S club 7, I remember watching the Page master, Aladdin?


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

i had a page master videogame on the sega


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This relationship doesn't feel natural and ...comfortable. Perhaps I should break away. It was pretty rushed anyway. I feel like I was only trying to prove a stupid point. :roll


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Got an annoying skin reaction to this new bra I bought.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Elad said:


>


Oh Heretic, what a game, what a game. So many hours gone into this and TES Arena.

---

Also, c'mon c'mon c'mon *dies*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh, will this guy make up his damn mind about which day to go on a date? First, he says he can go whenever I'm available. So, I said Friday would be good. Then, he talks about going out tonight to eat dinner and I didn't even tell him that I wanted to go out tonight. Now, he wants me to meet him Saturday. I ask him to be sure if Saturday is when he wants to meet because he keeps changing the day. And then, he said he wants to meet Saturday and Sunday. :mum Make up yo mind. xD


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Privileged to have you on the forum, Kanye.


Now hurry up with my damn croissants.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's weird how I've been craving juice even though I don't really like juice.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

You know how I'll know if a guy is _the one_? When I tell him he's funny and he'll reply, "Funny how? How the **** am I funny?" with a straight face.

Dressing up as Boy George for Halloween and singing "God Thank You Woman" to me optional, but desired.

Alternately if you're Joe Pesci and you're reading this, please ****ing adopt me already.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Let's go red sox.....


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Proud day for Beards:


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

All my random thoughts i post here aren't really random, but are as premeditated as first degree murder. I guess old habits die hard.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha. That one guy I dated works at the same movie theatre my mom and sisters went with me to go see that movie. Good thing I didn't see him up there. He probably would have thought I was stalking him. >_< Well, he has two jobs. So more than likely, I wouldn't have seen him there.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Heretic! Love that game. Even more than Doom, and I do love Doom. Rarely is such an obvious clone better than the original, but this is one of those cases. Planning on replaying it and after that, going in for the first time into Hexen.





Sacrieur said:


> Oh Heretic, what a game, what a game. So many hours gone into this and TES Arena.
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, c'mon c'mon c'mon *dies*


game was so much fun, especially with those electric gauntlet gloves.



smokeybob said:


> i remember all that. shame that everything after age 10 was absolutely ****. what a joke life is


hey now, its not all that bad. If life's a joke at least we can have a laugh.



meganmila said:


> The Magic school bus, S club 7, I remember watching the Page master, Aladdin?


Yeah all of those, plus Jungle Book, Simpsons, Ali baba and the forty thieves (feat pop eye).


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I want to live in a gingerbread coliseum.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't wait to play with my bro and friend on warframe :3


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

(self directed)
Fatty fat fat fat. Fat fat fat. Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. Not even nicely proportioned fat, not even "fat" in the way people 10-20lbs over their lightest ideal weights are fat, not even fat in the way of a seal who requires a good covering of fat, just fat. And why do people go "oh, don't bring yourself down" when you say that you're fat? It's just a statement, a statement of fact; I am fat, and I know that if I genuinely wanted to lose the weight then it's just a matter of calorie control, taking up additional exercise, and having the backbone to inform mother that no I do not want her supersized meals and that I'm actually really, really happy with the meal I've made myself thank you very much.

Still.

Should stop using it as a method of keeping people away. I need to stop using it as a people barrier. I know that when I'm within my ideal weight range people prefer it, and I know that within that range I prefer the way in which the clothes I like hang, so why isn't that motivation enough to stop being a big old walrus?

Oh, yeah. It helps me manage my anxiety by providing a nice little buffer between myself and social interaction. Which is all I seem to think about. Boo.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> (self directed)
> Fatty fat fat fat. Fat fat fat. Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. Not even nicely proportioned fat, not even "fat" in the way people 10-20lbs over their lightest ideal weights are fat, not even fat in the way of a seal who requires a good covering of fat, just fat. And why do people go "oh, don't bring yourself down" when you say that you're fat? It's just a statement, a statement of fact; I am fat, and I know that if I genuinely wanted to lose the weight then it's just a matter of calorie control, taking up additional exercise, and having the backbone to inform mother that no I do not want her supersized meals and that I'm actually really, really happy with the meal I've made myself thank you very much.
> 
> Still.
> ...


I read this post and I'm perplexed... I thought I saw you with your avatar as your picture few days or a week ago, and I saw no fat what so ever. Do you suffer from BDD or other weight related issues? I make this post out of confusion as from the very little I know you or have seen of you, I'm well confused? :S


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I can get through this day!
My reward is time with my dear _Kitten_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Living it large can't stand the carpenters music/songs


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't think of anything significantly good that has happened to me this year. I can however list a number of quite sh*tty things that have happened to me. It's been a waste since that horrible new years party. Here's to turning 26 in just over 2 weeks


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Women can actually say "Man, I feel like a woman!". That's a cool phrase I couldn't say without sounding ridiculous. I am sad about this.

I don't know. Random thought says the title :um


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

Surprised by how little I care that I'm at a bigger pants size than I ever thought I'd be at. I remember when it was my goal to make it to a size 0, lol.
Thanks to my hips being way wider than the rest of my body, the waist part fits perfectly yet the leg part is too loose, even with skinny jeans. 
Additionally I went up 2 cup sizes, I wonder how long I've been wearing the wrong size bra.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

On Halloween for women. They're absolutely right; I went costume-hunting a few days ago and the overwhelming majority of outfits were skimpy (and not even scary) and that's not every girl's thing and even if it were, it's freeeeezing outdoors and parties/events are usually held in the evenings. Which idiot designed this stuff Ō_Ŏ


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't believe how fast this guy's been texting me the past two days. He texts me within like a minute or less every time and says that I don't text him enough. He says he likes talking to me. I try not to text him too much even though he said that. I wish there was another word to use besides text. I use that word too much. :3


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

cafune said:


> On Halloween for women. They're absolutely right; I went costume-hunting a few days ago and the overwhelming majority of outfits were skimpy (and not even scary) and that's not every girl's thing and even if it were, it's freeeeezing outdoors and parties/events are usually held in the evenings. Which idiot designed this stuff Ō_Ŏ


YES! and love the video :yes
I'll just be passing out candy tonight though..


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I wonder how Laika managed to get the space job. Did she have to go through a series of tests and interviews for the role. Poor dog.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

h00dz said:


> I read this post and I'm perplexed... I thought I saw you with your avatar as your picture few days or a week ago, and *I saw no fat what so ever*. Do you suffer from BDD or other weight related issues? I make this post out of confusion as from the very little I know you or have seen of you, I'm well confused? :S


Ah, but you saw my photo as both a small avatar and in its cropped form. Cropping photos and resizing them can hide a multitude of flaws, or at the very least minimise them.

In the name of trying to be a helpful girl guide and working through your confusion I shall now type up a wordy and far too flowery response .

[spoiler=too much information time]
It's a matter of perspective. I am fat, or to be precise obese, and that much is fact. My weight compared to my height is in a ridiculously high BMI range, even taking into consideration my larger than average bone structure it's still higher than the weight at which I look my best. Depending on my mindset I take this in a "meh, who gives a hoot?" or "oh no, my world is crashing down because I'm a big old whale who takes up two bus seats and needs to shop in the section full of potato sacks for fat people who can't wear normal sized clothing" manner. In one people think I'm a well adjusted, bubbly chubster and in the other I'm a vain/self loathing attention seeker who uses their weight as an excuse for avoiding social interaction because it's easier than explaining that I'm really just a socially anxious weirdo who is trying to learn how to interact with other people in a semi-normal manner.

I have previously been diagnosed with an EDNOS, but to be fair everyone and their dog could technically be diagnosed with an EDNOS if someone took enough interest in their eating habits. When I have very little control over my diet (as is the case at present) and find that my opportunities to exercise are being hampered by my SA/work/various other restrictions then certain elements do flare up, such as my obsession with being fat. This obsession tends to be because out of all the flaws I obsess over it's the one I can actually do something about, which is why I beat myself up over not doing anything about it and tend to spend so much time concentrating on it as a way of avoiding obsessing over my actual physical structure. So while I may, technically, not appear to be all that fat it is at least something I can control, even if the control does not result in the changes I want to see within the period of time I'd prefer it to occur.

And so I come onto the internet, flee to a forum, and post about what a whale I am and how pathetic it is that I allow myself to get into this state when maintaining my previous state was such an easy thing to do. Cue disappointment, self loathing, and what I'm sure comes across as pathetic attempts to fish for attention. Basically all the ingredients needed for someone who is just a hoot to be around [/spoiler]


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lol i'm just watching an old rerun of most haunted, I had the same white puffa jacket as derek acorah.:lol funny that so many people are wearing leather trousers, I don't even remember this being a thing back then.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I can't believe how fast this guy's been texting me the past two days. He texts me within like a minute or less every time and says that I don't text him enough. He says he likes talking to me. I try not to text him too much even though he said that. I wish there was another word to use besides text. I use that word too much. :3


Oh, so this guy wants to meet tomorrow. Tomorrow!? He changed his mind again. :um Crikey. Well, anyways. He wants me to read my poems to him. :S I'm kind of nervous about that but I'll just see how this goes.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I would be your guy, be us against the world


----------



## Dehydrated Water (Feb 7, 2010)

This hurts so bad, I can't stop crying. :'(


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have to change how I react to things that "come up", in life. If I have to go somewhere, and there'll be people there that I have to talk to, I need to be excited about that opportunity and embrace it, instead of being anxious and apprehensive about it.

Basically I have to lie to myself, and convince myself that I actually like talking to other people.

...this will _never_ happen, and it's this realization that makes me not want to be here anymore.

I think some people just aren't wired to be a part of society?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> Ah, but you saw my photo as both a small avatar and in its cropped form. Cropping photos and resizing them can hide a multitude of flaws, or at the very least minimise them.
> 
> In the name of trying to be a helpful girl guide and working through your confusion I shall now type up a wordy and far too flowery response .
> 
> ...


I think you're a hoot to be around.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Cabin in the Woods lived up to my expectations. Awesome.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Cabin in the Woods lived up to my expectations. Awesome.


Just watched this last night. Great for a horror movie, was also pretty funny. If you liked that you should check out "You're Next", pretty similar and also good.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Just watched this last night. Great for a horror movie, was also pretty funny. If you liked that you should check out "You're Next", pretty similar and also good.


I'm glad more people are fangirling over this movie. It was great.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

It really was. I'm an admitted slasher fan, so for me it was a double win. But even people who have disdain for horror flicks should love it. It's so wacky, so funny, but the horror parts are also well made, and the characters are all likeable. Especially you know who. And I so loved how it kept leaning on the fourth wall without quite breaking it. Instant classic, for me.

It'd be perfect if it wasn't for the CGI fest at the end. I ****ing hate CGI.

Will check You're Next out.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"They call me Juan, they call me Jose, they call me Carlos Sanchez de la Cruz Rodriguez Martinez Lopez."


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, You're next is pretty awesome. It's my new favorite horror flick.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I passed out candy this evening, until it was raining too hard to continue. I sat in my chair at the end of my driveway with an umbrella and a bowl of candy.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> "They call me Juan, they call me Jose, they call me Carlos Sanchez de la Cruz Rodriguez Martinez Lopez."


:lol brb, going on a vine-watching spreee


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dehydrated Water said:


> This hurts so bad, I can't stop crying. :'(


Hope you are ok now ):


----------



## Dehydrated Water (Feb 7, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> Hope you are ok now ):


I'm not, but thank you, Kalliber.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If the police had conclusive evidence on Mayor Rob Ford they would have used it, plain & simple. He would have arrested & charged immediately, he's a well known politician & that kind of bust makes loads of careers.

Secondly, they say they have a video of him faded, making offensive comments, & smoking a pipe. There are various pipe designs & just because some are commonly used for something doesn't mean everyone will use it for that purpose. He also has friends that the average person wouldn't expect him to associate with, big deal.

Thirdly, not once in all this coverage of scandals & allegations have I seen any intense scrutiny of how he runs the actual gov't of his city. As far as I can tell he's been doing what he said he would do. If he were to be proven to have a substance abuse issue it's an amazing feat to keep things functioning on his political platform under those circumstances, lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Cabin in the Woods lived up to my expectations. Awesome.


yea its good that one. certainly rises to the top above most other recent horror films. "the innkeepers" is quite good if you like supernatural films,not quite as violent but quite jumpy/scary at times.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

I want to sit down......relax.....maybe smoke a joint.... put my arm around a beautiful girll....watch a movie........and that is all i want from life really.  what?


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

SAS is a weird place. I've been here before. It is sad when people resort to living (kind of) on the net....this is nothing. We are so much more than what we think we are. We are disconnected from something powerful and positive that "normal" people have, and dont even notice. It's not us and them, it's//...fukit


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


>


That's awesome.


renegade disaster said:


> yea its good that one. certainly rises to the top above most other recent horror films. "the innkeepers" is quite good if you like supernatural films,not quite as violent but quite jumpy/scary at times.


Will check out.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

It's not awesome, it is an example of the fakeness in our society. We are as a whole a rotting corpse of vain, overrated, dumb ****ing **** bags. no offence. i am drunk. i think the world sucks. my bad


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

smokeybob said:


> It's not awesome, it is an example of the fakeness in our society. We are as a whole a rotting corpse of vain, overrated, dumb ****ing **** bags. no offence. i am drunk. i think the world sucks. my bad


No, I agree. That's why it's awesome.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

****, army finally called me. Next month I'm supposed to be on base. I will try to weasel out of it saying I'm too busy studying. If I will be there, I hope they won't give me any commanding roles. I'd seriously flip out if they do.:roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to say, I officially like flossing now. I've been flossing for almost two months literally every day. Maybe it's just the satisfaction of getting the food out that's stuck between my teeth. :3


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

The way you have to pay for your Tv licence is bs, I don't want to pay a years worth of fees in 6 months.. :mum


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Learn from the past, dont live in it.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

there is no hope. goodnight people. keep going...

my crap tunes: www.soundcloud.com/tekinja


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Should've ruined everyone's Halloween by telling them it's the inside that counts.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't want anyone to come home. I'm not ready for people.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Broke on payday...it's always lovely


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My mom asked me "If an albino black guy went in blackface, is it racist?"

Which is mildly humorous, but she is legitimately asking me this question and won't let up.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So sick for some reason


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

kinder bueno before bedtime


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone on OkC asked me if I'm cosplaying as Mako Mori from Pacific Rim - I looked up her pics online; it's probs the hair extensions, yea? The other time someone else said I remind him of Sonmi-451 in Cloud Atlas. Apparently I have a very movie-friendly face, lol.

*Edit:* post #π*100. Sweet.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AHHHHH-RONNNNNN

http://www.forvo.com/word/aron/#sv


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm determined to play online poker for a living. I will do this. I won't be rich, but I will support myself.


----------



## Dehydrated Water (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't wanna be lonely
Baby please help me
I wanna love you all over
Do you, believe in love
Do you, believe it's true


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

My eating discipline has been really bad for the past few days. Chocolate is strongly indented in my mind right now and it will be for the whole night. Nooo


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I like my logic like I like my logic. Circular and like my logic.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

It feels really weird having the actual weekend off work, first time in an entire year.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

******************
** 99,000th post!!! **
******************
*:boogie :boogie :boogie*


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

^ Let the countdown begin


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Why do I get a take-home box if I'm just going to end up eating it 2 hours later when I'm STILL FULL


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My weekend is soon come. Man have I ever earned this mini blunt


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hy o.o


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

1am wakeup furiously eating $1 special doughy bread because I'm scared of what will happen if I leave it till morning. to gym or not to gym.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Just checked my cell for messages and noticed that I had four new texts. For a minute I thought that I had suddenly become super popular or something, but then I realized that they were all from Vodafone.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I will try to stay away from SAS for the next year. I hope I will manage that.

See you awesome people!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I act like **** don't phase me,
Inside it drives me crazy
My insecurities could eat me alive


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

An incident in the life of me: Walking around a department store, I drop my hat without noticing. When I notice, I retrace my steps for less than 30 seconds. Can't find it. Write it off as irretrievable. Buy another hat in the store. Laziness and anxiety strike again.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No birds.
No bees.
No flowers.
No trees.
No wonder.
November.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

You mean: *Movember*


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Have to go out now but that rain isn't being very motivating.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Both our sports teams (Jets, Blue Bombers)are getting their asses kicked today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> ^ Let the countdown begin


991 posts to go. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elad said:


> 1am wakeup furiously eating $1 special doughy bread because I'm scared of what will happen if I leave it till morning. to gym or not to gym.


It's Chinese buffet night for me - I will need to get my third run this week in or I will be that much Paxil fatter tonight! uke



Hadron said:


> I will try to stay away from SAS for the next year. I hope I will manage that.
> 
> See you awesome people!


You had better not leave! :bat
You are too IsraeliSASsy!!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Last night I woke up to an owl hooting outside my bedroom window.

It's finally happening, you guys. I've been accepted to Hogwarts.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

So this writer that I'm rather curious about will be available to meet through the writing centre. He's supposed to be offering guidance to aspiring writers and whatnot, but I'm more interested in his life experiences. He's a mixed race (of two ethnicities with a terrible, conflict-ridden history) gay man raised in a conservative country (just barely before the time of its civil war). I'm sure he has plenty of anecdotes to relate. I keep telling myself that I'll read his novels (which include pieces of his life), but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to my brother-in-law's and my dad let me learn to shoot with a .22 pistol or whatever it was. I was shaking but wanted to try it. I shot it like eight times to get rid of the bullets in it. Now, I somewhat know how to shoot.  It wasn't that hard. I didn't know how to use the rifle, though. >_> I didn't know he gets coyotes out at his place.  My dad wants me to go outside in the backyard and shoot squirrels. I'm not going to shoot any squirrels.  I need a target to shoot at or something.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Last night I woke up to an owl hooting outside my bedroom window.
> 
> It's finally happening, you guys. I've been accepted to Hogwarts.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Sometimes it's best not to put others happiness and needs before your own&#8230;especially if happiness is one thing that you've missed out on for most of your life. I'm still trying to find mine.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I act like **** don't phase me,
> Inside it drives me crazy
> My insecurities could eat me alive


My god. I was just thinking about this today.On the outside,many people perceive me as not ever caring. But, in the inside it's a totally different story+turmoil: self-consciousness, nervousness, paranoia, etc.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

cinematic. juxtaposed with you. random thinking is like living in an igloo but without the igloo. i think i would quite like to live in an igloo. as long as it has a good internet connection. it seems cosy.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'll see you at the apocalypse.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Muddled cucumber, hot pepper, Mezcal and ginger candy will do the job nicely.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

The extended versions of The Lord of the Rings feels much more loyal to the books. It's not easy to watch 4 hours of film without interruptions though.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Man, the hardest part is not to be in pain, it's being forced to be sober.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Drinking ginger tea when you're sick has to be one of the top 5 experiences in the world. Yeah sex, your wedding day, and whatever >>>> but ginger tea!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

one day, i promise you, the national budget will take account of daylight savings and will be the main issue of a future presidential debate. anything is possible in this country. wake up, america.


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish I was that girl ..!!!!! :'(


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Barette said:


> My mom asked me "If an albino black guy went in blackface, is it racist?"
> 
> Which is mildly humorous, but she is legitimately asking me this question and won't let up.


I would say....no.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

rdrr said:


> I act like **** don't phase me,
> Inside it drives me crazy
> My insecurities could eat me alive


Quoted again just for funsies.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sonofagodamngotohell


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay.. why would you fly and use the "confederate" flag, and get pissed off when others get offended over it? I know the flag itself isn't actually symbolic of slavery, but you know that's what everyone has come to know it by. So stop being an *ss crack, please. Thats like wearing a swastika and getting pissed off that people don't see it as a Hindu or Buddhist symbol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why does no one have a functioning printer? This is the 3rd apartment this year where none of the roommates has one that works. WTF!!!

I just want to print a few maps, so I don't get lost and my resume for interviews.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I went to my brother-in-law's and my dad let me learn to shoot with a .22 pistol or whatever it was. I was shaking but wanted to try it. I shot it like eight times to get rid of the bullets in it. Now, I somewhat know how to shoot.  It wasn't that hard. I didn't know how to use the rifle, though. >_> I didn't know he gets coyotes out at his place.  My dad wants me to go outside in the backyard and shoot squirrels. I'm not going to shoot any squirrels.  I need a target to shoot at or something.


Shooting is so much fun. .22's have almost no recoil and are quieter compared to others. Good round for beginners to shoot, and it's a good round to shoot for fun too since it's inexpensive. Try Shoting a shotgun. It will actually hurt to shoot it, but it is as fun as hell.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Poker is so much fun when you're winning.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

Act normal.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Now everythings ruined yeahhhhh
Now everythings ruined yeahhhhh
Now everythings ruined yeahhhhh
Now everythings ruined yeahhhhh
Now everythings ruined yeahhhhh


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Silly mortals, thinking we control time.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

F-cking bless my soul for having set up automatic payments from my debit-credit card.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Its been reported nothing to do with me, that was the decision made


----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

If a tree falls in the forest and nobody is around to hear it then it obviously made no sound. BECAUSE NOBODY HEARD IT SO IT WAS NEVER PERCEIVED. NO SOUND.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Shooting is so much fun. .22's have almost no recoil and are quieter compared to others. Good round for beginners to shoot, and it's a good round to shoot for fun too since it's inexpensive. Try Shoting a shotgun. It will actually hurt to shoot it, but it is as fun as hell.


Yea, my dad said those don't really kick back. Haha, maybe I'll try the shotgun one day. I just want to learn to shoot just so I can say I know how to shoot with a gun.  I guess that's a silly reason but I think it seems cool. xD I've actually been wanting to learn for awhile.

--------------------------------

So, yea. I won't be seeing this last guy I dated ever again. It was my first date with him. He wanted me to go behind a bush at this river we went to and told me to bend over and he wanted me to take my shorts off. I told him that I can't do it and that I'm nervous to and he looked at me with this terrified face. The face he made just kind of scared me. And he started talking normally afterwards when I told him I didn't want to do it. O.O This guy never mentioned anything about having sex before our date, which makes it seem weird. I guess I just need to be more careful.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah, POO!
I just remember how early it gets dark now! It's going to be completely dark by 6:15pm!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's 3 and feels like it should be 7 or something (I'm sure the time change is partly responsible for this feeling).


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

King for a day, fool for a lifetime. Let's see how long this reign lasts...


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

h00dz said:


>


I've been looking at this for like 3 minutes straight. And occasionally laughing. What the hell?


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

My life is just one continuous existential crisis


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've been looking at this for like 3 minutes straight. And occasionally laughing. What the hell?


Watching that clip has been the highpoint of my weekend...

wtf?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I knew I shouldn't have but I watched that movie "Ted" again now I can't get that Tiffany song out of my head.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Personalized license plates that are of names are hilarious, especially when the slogan that immediately follows the name doesn't connote great things for the owner.

Basically looks like: 
CHARLES 
"YOURS TO DISCOVER"

It kills me every time.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It's not about aptitude, it's the way you're viewed.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

So I just saw an ad pop up on a thread for the supermarket I work at. Makes me feel a little more at home on here and a less alone for some reason.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its very hard for me to find my confidence when I don't trust my own perception of things and constantly second guess myself. Whether it be appearance or intelligence, I simply cannot stop the nagging "lol but everyone else knows you suck" in the back of my mind leaking into my self belief until I just withdraw completely, basically admitting defeat.

I look back on old pictures and think of old conversations, remembering how I felt so sure at the time only to be here now thinking w-t-f. My perceptions have been so warped, its embarrassing just to think about. I'm scared of trusting myself again just to look back feeling the same way I do now.

Its like when you take a good picture, whether it be of yourself or other and at the time it brightens your mood as it looks good to you - but as time passes you look back a that same picture and it looks completely different. Every imperfection is glaringly obvious, it looks terrible.. and somehow you missed _all_ of that originally? Its the exact same way I feel about my life right now, I feel like everything I do is going to be another cringe-worthy mistake because I just cannot trust my own judgement as its shown itself to be clouded in the past.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

i'm in unrequited love


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Lord, do I have to do EVERYTHING around here?!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Good Lord, do I have to do EVERYTHING around here?!


Yes. now clean my room and do my laundry :b.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

When you take a walk around downtown for an hour and fall in love 5 times.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I love days like these, where it's all cloudy and dark outside.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vuldoc said:


> Yes. now clean my room and do my laundry :b.


:lol - I don't get paid enough for that!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I just remembered something from my days as a young whippersnapper...

I remember there were alot of kids whose parents would never let me come over to play with my friends because they said I was a bad influence, that I was an undisciplined unruly kid or whatever....


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Dwayne Johnson is apparently 6'5" and 260lbs.. :shock


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Knowing my luck with sleep, I'm going to have some horrible insomnia that'll delay death. Just 3 hours of immortality of tossing and turning.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Had my manager cut my hair today. We took off like 4 inches. It feels sooooo short now! But its ight. Its just hair. Overall today was really good. Im giving less and less of a f*** about what others think of me. Id say its been a win win.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I'm turning into a kid again. I want some action figures and now a model train set.  Oh, if only I could have the train set. >_<


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

If you mention suicidal thoughts to the people that surround you, they get all worried. Them not knowing how to face the info, you can sort of get away with very strange behaviour. It's good entertainment at the least, and sometimes really hilarious.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I haven't gotten my hair cut in over two years because I'm too ashamed to let a hairdresser see the skin problems on my scalp caused by my dermatillomania. I used to have side bangs that hit about my eyebrows, now they're 5 inches below my chin. But I get compliments on my hair even from people I barely know and I never used to, so I guess it's okay...? :|


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Another stupid call of duty game came out today? I was wondering why the parking lot of gamestop looked like a Mexican family reunion.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

rdrr said:


> It's not about aptitude, it's the way you're viewed.


So it's VERY shrewd to beeeeeee～♪


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vuldoc said:


> Yes. now clean my room and do my laundry :b.


Yes you can go to work for me today


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Spiro Agnew


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I can no stop scratching my ear insides.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2013/11...amily-forced-flee-home-3-days/?ncid=webmail17

****. This. ****.jpg :afr


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2013/11...amily-forced-flee-home-3-days/?ncid=webmail17
> 
> ****. This. ****.jpg :afr


Wow.. that's probably the last thing I wanted to see at 4 in the morning in a dark room. I guess I should really start reading links before clicking. :teeth


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Anxious ): gotta go get my license


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Houdini


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im starting to think this site is connected to and effects my real life...so i changed my avatar, sig and status :b ...these might be the first harmless thoughts and actions of another psychotic phase...but i feel ill be more prepared this time...i must stay focused! :blank

watch this with me!...you might relate


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

So it's no longer possible to be unfindable on facebook? I might as well walk around then carrying three bars of soap.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I'll just randomly text this guy saying poop and see what he replies back.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I bet dogs and cats in rescue shelters complain about not having enough aesthetics to have a loving owner and nice home.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Said something controversial online with my classmates. Can't take it back. I still agree with what I said, but I think some opinions should not be put in print. It makes them seem too unchanging. 

Well, if anyone hates me tomorrow, I'll know why.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Damn now I kinda wanna know what was said. I love controversy.


Anyway
moths apparently enjoy playing to get burned, dumbasses, and that if every step you take seems harder than the last, and every door seems to take you to a worse place, and that looking back can hurt and all that but just standing in line seems like, worse and all that, so yeah you know, you gotta choose. Yeah that.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a really, really hard time picking avatars on other forums. I would just use the one I have on here but I always make sure to use different usernames and avatars on different sites because I have a fear of being recognized.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

One of my favorite things to do is to just go outside at night and look up at the sky. Try to imagine all the space between myself and the moon. All of the people that looked at the constellations before me. Then I try to imagine all of the people in other countries that are under the same sky. I wonder what other people are feeling. And if they ever try to imagine me looking up at the universe.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

All I need to be the happiest person on earth: a talent, money, weed and a cool girlfriend. That's it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel so dull


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I feel so dull


Try one of these


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I need something to numb my pain.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel pretty good tonight.




Also Cucinelli lost, big surprise there. :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I think in my whole life I have connected better with people online then in real life.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I think in my whole life I have connected better with people online then in real life.


I feel the same, and I guess considering our avoidance behaviour it really isn't very surprising.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

karenw said:


> I totally get where you are coming from but there are a hell of a lot of arseholes online Mark my words.


That is because there are a hell of a lot of arseholes in the world. :yes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

tannasg said:


> That is because there are a hell of a lot of arseholes in the world. :yes


I disagree


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tell me why, your love is heartbreak 
Heartbreak
And it's more than I can take


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

My third pair of Karrimor shoes IN A ROW have gotten a hole in them. I really need to stop buying cheapie shoes. I can't remember the last time I've kept a pair for more than a year.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zombie nation


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

how curious, i seem to have stumbled across a hacked website.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

SAS has some of the strangest threads ever.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been sitting on the exact same spot on the sofa since my panic attack


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate when people use my things. I never really ask to borrow or use anyone elses things. I always see others belongings as off limits, so it drives me crazy when people think that my stuff is available. Plus I don't trust people, because they don't treat others things with respect most of the time. Almost everything Ive let people borrow has come back damaged in some way.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Far Cry 4 can't come quickly enough.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My imagination needs a leash.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really liked that guy.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Got in a car accident..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> Got in a car accident..


Damn hope you or anyone else wasn't too hurt!

Sooo, I'm making $0.18 per sit and go. And playing 50 of them every day. I guess it's better than, say, going around scrounging for empty beer bottles?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

moloko said:


> SAS has some of the strangest threads ever.


You're not kidding! I have been here for nearly nine years and I still run into new threads that freak me out!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I saw a nearly naked "modeling" photo of my old high school friend on facebook...I feel like throwing up uke

oh no now im stalking my ex's profile >_<

My face--->


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

I want to stop drinking. 3 years is enough i think. I could buy lots of food instead and get massive so that drunk dickheads leave me alone >: (


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Dammit I can't stop thinking about the guy I like. It's like I have to date him, wtf!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Today we saw Black Rhino and three youngish male lios on safari. Day = made.

Expect a thread of my safari adventure pics next week also!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Anxious for tomorrow....


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

procrastination at its finest


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah, dude. I was sort of missing your random crazy posts on these "post anything" threads.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

When looking at rooms to move into perhaps I should look at location, cost and size rather than "oooo, this one has a roll top bath, my own kitchen AND a sea view!". But it really is a pretty sea view, and the bath is really pretty, and the road is really pretty,and it's all really pretty. Expensive, but pretty.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Armie Hammer was on Desperate Housewives and now I am internally screaming with desire. THE MAN IS HOT-CHA-CHA.

Edit: OMG HE'S ON SCREEN AGAIN. Take me, Armie. TAKE ME HOWEVER YOU LIKE.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Is it okay to be interested in your stalker?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fook it. Fuke it. Feck it. Fork it. Furk it. Frak it. Ferk it. Flack it. I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Il s'agit d'une société de tomber. Sur le chemin, il se tient raconter. Jusqu'ici tout va bien... Jusqu'ici tout va bien... Jusqu'ici tout va bien... L'importance, c'est pas la chute, c'est l'atterrissage!

It's about a society on its way down. And as it falls, it keeps telling itself: "So far so good... So far so good... So far so good." It's not how you fall that matters. It's how you land.

Brilliant film.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What in the world?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've found someone new to obsess over


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Spread my......tell me what's life inside me


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I have an urge to play Tribal Wars again.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I've lost count of the amount of rappers I've heard recycle the lines (or similar) "cant see, no stevie wonder" "blown the top off, curt cobain".

I'm getting sick of this ****.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Only 1 out of 10 manages to get in the programme. I was one of them and yet I don't feel particularly accomplished or proud by it. Ah.

Also: 
"-Drop dead!
- I don't requests..."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Spread my......tell me what's life inside me


Where does he have his hand?! :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran six miles.....while needing to go to the bathroom :lol.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where does he have his hand?! :eek


lol I was expecting to get flagged when I saw your message... if you listen to the song you will know...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cinnamonqueen said:


> lol I was expecting to get flagged when I saw your message... if you listen to the song you will know...


 It's supposed to be a family site :lol.


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Cmn*

Children's miracle network


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't believe this first guy I dated (well, not that it was a date) is still messaging me. O_O He's been doing this on and off since May of this year. I'm trying to see how long he'll go doing this. That guy was crazy. I think crazy is an understatement. :/ More like disrespectful.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

The bookstore is my new favourite place. It feels very cosy/nice to find a warm corner to forget yourself as you sink into the depths of a wonderful book whilst releasing periodical wistful sighs, fond smiles and leaky tears, and also pausing to reflect as you gaze out the frosted window at something beautiful. It'd only be more perfect if it were snowing outdoors. I am so shameless.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Yo, Google. You can force everyone to use Google+, but you're fooling no one that anyone uses Google+.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Rock bottom is elusive, the lows are persistent


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so anxious.. ):


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

cosmicslop said:


> Yo, Google. You can force everyone to use Google+, but you're fooling no one that anyone uses Google+.












don't worry, Google will soon take over the world and we'll be forced to use it.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

When the chicken curry you're currently eating tastes like the cannabis you had a week ago while being sick.. Nice.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Saw a Leopard in the wild today, can die happy now.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

What if they were premature in offering me the job, what if they throw up something in my references which makes them uneasy, what if my current employer continually mislays the references, what if I receive a phonecall next week and they say "oops, sorry, we no longer want you" and I've already handed in my notice because they said it was a surefire thing and I needed to be raring to go by December 2nd and so I need to work through my notice period? What if this magical chain of events all goes wrong and I end up jobless with egg on my face.

Shut up brain, it's only been 3 days since they made the verbal offer. Panic when it hits 7 weekdays and then start making panicked phone calls to P and L.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I think quality pop is making a rise after an awful '00 decade. In a few days I've found myself listening to a couple of pop songs on yb. Close to as many as in 10 years.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I spent a loooot of money on light sweaters, tops, awesome sauce flower pants and black ones. I told myself last week that if I made such mass purchases within the following few years, I was a fool. I'm a fool. I was half-praying that someone would announce that we would have to evacuate the shop due to a fire--or any emergency, really, I wasn't being picky--because I needed somebody to STOP ME. As it was, no such event occurred so I was left to trick myself into believing that I would ONLY window shop, which then became ONLY try them on, which led to me falling in love repeatedly (I feel like being nice to myself), which led to a very conflicted girl who then made a very irrational decision that she does not yet regret (still in post-splurge bliss). I'm still a fool.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Rorschachs birthday apparently. I see pegasus attacking his twin nemesis


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Whoever first came up with the idea of putting sesame seeds on bread rolls was a genius.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Rock bottom is elusive, the lows are persistent


Nice post.


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

I really gotta stop drinking like this...when Im 28 i want to be healthy and normal...ish


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom went ahead and bought those leather boots for me today instead of waiting until Christmas.  Yay. I'm supposed to help her with Christmas shopping this weekend or whenever she's going. She does her Christmas shopping early. O_O


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Red, White, and Blue stands for freedom. Unless you see it in your rear view mirror.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Beer and pizza...dinner of champions.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

huh said:


> Beer and pizza...dinner of champions.


:high5


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

huh said:


> Beer and pizza...dinner of champions.


I was talking about that with someone on this site a few days ago. Those two, and zombie killing, are probably the three best things humanity has come up with, ever.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Buffering...Buffering.....Buffering....Buffering.....BUFFERING!...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> don't worry, Google will soon take over the world and we'll be forced to use it.


World domination is a really complicated way for google to use in letting people tell them for the one millionth time that nobody uses google plus. Even if everyone was tortured and forced to use it 10 minutes a day by brain chip, people talking about it to someone else would always result in them interrupting with, "wait... did you really use it? Why would you ever use google plus?" Because that's how ingrained it is in people's head that no one cares at all about this project.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmm. Should probably get to sleep soon. Being forced go shopping tomorrow. :bash


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to miss you


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

All right, what religion do I have to convert to if it means never having to hear that Gangnam Style song ever again.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't really say this about people..but I like my study partner as a person. We both talk about our dread of group work, being around people,and not being too involved with social activities. I've been kicking it with him on campus 2-4 times a week these days. I've never came across an introvert in my life who talked about these types of things a loud.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Armie Hammer was on Desperate Housewives and now I am internally screaming with desire. THE MAN IS HOT-CHA-CHA.
> 
> Edit: OMG HE'S ON SCREEN AGAIN. Take me, Armie. TAKE ME HOWEVER YOU LIKE.


Hawt. 8)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I never knew why giraffes have long necks and if they get painful necks from sleeping in a weird position.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good point, dont think they would get pains in the neck.  maybe they sleep being necky with the neck straight out not curled dunno. Google it


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

karenw said:


> Good point, dont think they would get pains in the neck.  maybe they sleep being necky with the neck straight out not curled dunno. Google it


True they have thick necks and sleep like dogs or something

https://www.google.ca/search?q=gira...27%2FHow-Does-a-Baby-Giraffe-Sleep%2F;600;401
confirmed: Well that look's uncomfortable, who needs a pillow.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

It's quite interesting if you look on wiki I read somewhere they appara can sleep standing up too, they can/ do sleep with the neck curled it looks really uncomfortable.  That's just what they do lol.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I try to ride my mania waves as long as possible because there's always a rip forming to drag me back under, drowning me in isolation and depression. Its suffocating and feels hopeless, but I know I'll float back up so long as I weather the bull**** negativity my head tries to force feed me. 

I'm also really fond of hedgehogs.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

They are all misguiding. They look promising and nice but in fact they never make any steps forward. They just run away.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jamming to this song


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Blahahahblbhalbhahaha. I hope today isn't very busy. Last night was pretty crazy and I still feel tired from coming home at 8:30. Its just so difficult to deal with people and rush haircut after haircut after haircut. Plus standing for 8 hours is not very fun. Lets hope today goes okay.

I was really lucky to find an antique vase that looks just like the one my mom broke not too long ago. I bought it online at rubylane for $60 and Im hoping it doesn't break during shipping!


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

On the one hand £60 a week, all inclusive, is very good. Very good. It leaves enough left over to save up for a proper deposit/moving costs to move into my own little slice of rental hell. On the other it's £60 a week in the smallest of small box rooms, in a household containing 2 children under 6 and parents who sound like they're the living representation of the Flanders family. That or it's an elaborate ploy which will ultimately result in my death... perhaps I should insist on references from their previous lodgers.

As another positive, for £60 a week it means if this job falls through I can use my savings to stay there while looking for work for at least a year. That's always good. But then their youngest is only 2, and my tiny box would be right next door, but then it's only a mile from the location of my confirmed but not in writing place of work and it's all along a nicely maintained footpath which is far better than walking on the hard shoulder. But it is a box room, and it is with a young family, and I'm pretty sure they didn't read my profile properly so missed the little "I need a room for 1-2 years" thing.

Cheap room with family vs expensive room in a house share targeted at 'professionals'.

Blah.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1000 photos to sort, phun.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate. All those moments, will be lost in time.... Like tears in rain... Time, to die. 

Blade Runner, I love you so much :'(


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

One of the most cool awesome messes made into film, no doubt.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

In the end, you only have yourself.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I could look so important if I had a picture of myself in front of a backdrop with a pattern of logos on it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I'll just go see that movie Free Birds playing up here. I should get ready soon since it's playing at 7 p.m.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I think I'll just go see that movie Free Birds playing up here. I should get ready soon since it's playing at 7 p.m.


Oh, my mom said it's not playing. Well, it says on the website that it is. **** this ****.

I'll just go walking out at night and let someone kill me. Haha, just kidding. I think I'll go for another drive. Whatever.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

We got stickup kids, corrupt cops, and crack rocks
and stray shots, all on the block that stays hot


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I started up Tribal Wars again today and made my village name "Winterfell" because of my new found love for Game of Thrones. Had to change my godawful username though.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Best 15€ spent. Maybe ever. **** I'm glad I went. Sometimes I do have great ideas, ahah.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, I finally understand what's wrong with this sas user I have like-dislike feelings about. Explains so much. And I feel sort of more sympathetic towards them.


________________

I wish I had thought to buy filters with the really expensive tea I ordered because now whenever I try to drink it, there are leftover piecer of ginger that make it through my strainer. I hate going to the grocery store to buy one or two items because the lines are always so long that it's not worth it unless you're buying a lot of stuff.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The ringer cannot look empty.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I question every human, who won't look in my eyes
Scars left on my heart formed patterns in my mind


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg! 

She's only 16..... She's only 16.... She's only 16...... She's only 16..... She's only 16...She's only 16.

Of course she has to wear little booty shorts and flirt with me >.<


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mmmm...pita & hummus!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

It's always really weird to remember there's this whole lineage of evolution behind you stretching millions of years. And all you want to worry about is if the toilet paper is over or under at a bathroom. Seriously, there's a wiki page called 'toilet paper orientation.'


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Omg!
> 
> She's only 16..... She's only 16.... She's only 16...... She's only 16..... She's only 16...She's only 16.
> 
> Of course she has to wear little booty shorts and flirt with me >.<


Get lured by Chris Hansen


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

J0HNNY said:


> Get lured by Chris Hansen


Lol, I knew someone would say that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This has been driving me nuts all day. I can't stop thinking about where on earth I saw you before. I know for a fact that I did though. You have such a uniquely beautiful look, that I know it's not deja vu.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> It's always really weird to remember there's this whole lineage of evolution behind you stretching millions of years. And all you want to worry about is if the toilet paper is over or under at a bathroom. Seriously, there's a wiki page called 'toilet paper orientation.'


My new housemate does it the wrong way, and this bothers me. However, your post brings up a pleasing point - evolution will take care of all incorrect-toilet-paper-direction-seekers, because the correct orientation is clearly superior and improves survivability.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This show makes me laugh


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

No more wine for this rocket. Ever.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So just experienced the biggest storm I've ever been through while driving to Johannesburg. The highway became a parking lots as people tried to take cover. Epic.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I can't think of anything significantly good that has happened to me this year. I can however list a number of quite sh*tty things that have happened to me. It's been a waste since that horrible new years party. Here's to turning 26 in just over 2 weeks


Horrible new years party here too. This year was remarkable only in being ridiculous. As was last year. Both years I had promising relationships right after my bday (Jan) and both years they spontaneously disappeared, because neither woman had gotten over her ex. So I stopped trying and bought an epic car 2nd car to distract myself.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

I've never been into epic cars. Along with sports, that's one of those classical manly things I was never into. Fast & The Furious should be testosterone heaven for me, but it's just sort of meh (and kinda funny).

Also, I just killed a spider. I don't always kill a spider when I find one in my room, most times I grab one of the several glasses I always have around and throw it the **** out. Killing them genrally makes me fel sorta bad, like I'm an evil lovecraftian god instead of benevolent hippie one.

Also, my first reaction to seeing a spider (or other kinds of creepy-crawlies) is like almost fear, and especially being afraid of touching them with my hand. Isn't that the most stupid thing ever? Seriously, there's where we've gotten in our society. "I don't wanna touch it! It's disgusting!" Wtf? I'm trying to fix it though. At least I know I'm an idiot for doing it. It's a pretty deeply buried habit I have to get rid off.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I've never been into epic cars. Along with sports, that's one of those classical manly things I was never into. Fast & The Furious should be testosterone heaven for me, but it's just sort of meh (and kinda funny).
> 
> Also, I just killed a spider. I don't always kill a spider when I find one in my room, most times I grab one of the several glasses I always have around and throw it the **** out. Killing them genrally makes me fel sorta bad, like I'm an evil lovecraftian god instead of benevolent hippie one.
> 
> Also, my first reaction to seeing a spider (or other kinds of creepy-crawlies) is like almost fear, and especially being afraid of touching them with my hand. Isn't that the most stupid thing ever? Seriously, there's where we've gotten in our society. "I don't wanna touch it! It's disgusting!" Wtf? I'm trying to fix it though. At least I know I'm an idiot for doing it. It's a pretty deeply buried habit I have to get rid off.


I don't think you'll find a single car enthusiast who watched any of the F&F without facepalming... It's what gave every car fanatic a bad rep instantly. Kinda like a sports movie that just highlights riots between fans.

On that note, I can't get into sports either. Wish I could, because half the women I know understand them better than I do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> I don't think you'll find a single car enthusiast who watched any of the F&F without facepalming... It's what gave every car fanatic a bad rep instantly. Kinda like a sports movie that just highlights riots between fans.
> 
> On that note, I can't get into sports either. Wish I could, because half the women I know understand them better than I do.


Their best part is when they are having a race and have been full throttle through the gears then suddenly drop back a gear and find this magic turn of speed. Funny because you do that in real life and you will send the rods through the crank case xD.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> My new housemate does it the wrong way, and this bothers me. However, your post brings up a pleasing point - evolution will take care of all incorrect-toilet-paper-direction-seekers, because the correct orientation is clearly superior and improves survivability.


Mmm. Some grad student could totally do research on that.
I'm interested in seeing what pronunciation of the '.gif' evolution will favor over time. Humans will someday be living in a technological age where the internet is everywhere 24/7. They can't waste their time debating how to pronounce it by that time. DNA better choose the 'hard g' mutaiton, dammit. I don't care what people say.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm eating cheese. :B


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

"_This will be the hardest thing you'll have to do in your lifetime._"

And it only lasted 3 weeks...

Strangely every girl except for me was nodding their heads when the therapist said this aloud in support group. No way in hell that could have possibly been the hardest thing life had to offer me.

Then again, everyone else there was having a really bad time, and it wasn't pleasant in the least. I was the shoulder for all of the girls who were crying about their lives and troubles, their physical pain etc, but I remember one of them also cried a little about me. "How can they treat you like that? The doctors are punishing you for being sick. Why did they take all of your stuff away? Why aren't you allowed to see us anymore?" I felt very bad for causing them distress among their already tough day.

Yet seeing as I didn't break down, I am now wondering where my limits actually lie. How did I get this strong, I wonder...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Why am I exhausted all day long, but then once night time rolls around, I'm a ball of energy?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> Their best part is when they are having a race and have been full throttle through the gears then suddenly drop back a gear and find this magic turn of speed. Funny because you do that in real life and you will send the rods through the crank case xD.












Yup. Have you noticed that downshifts seem to happen in the movies all the time, when people are drag racing? The difference is that in the F&F, they happen with nitrous too. :roll. Ha, intact connecting rods (and pistons, cams, valves, head, and block) must be overrated.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Why am I exhausted all day long, but then once night time rolls around, I'm a ball of energy?


Because your a vampire.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I was wondering why I'm still awake, then realised it's probably because I had a 3 hour nap in the afternoon. That nap has wrecked my body clock.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

So heres a summary of my day. I got up early and went to work for 7 hours. When I got off, I deposited money into my bank account and went grocery shopping. After that I took a bubble bath while watching minecraft videos on youtube. Im not sure if Im 7 or 27.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

This cup is shiny, but dirty


----------

